# THEE ARTISTICS



## Lil Spanks

:worship:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

thers 9 of you giys right :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

NO WHAT......................


----------



## Lil Spanks

NOW WHAT.....I MEAN


----------



## OSO 805

thers some comp :machinegun:


----------



## eric ramos

THAT TO MUCH FOR A BURN 
WHY HATING ON TONY O? :burn: 
HES ONLY GOT THAT BIKE OF THE YEAR SHTI LET HIM ENJOY IT MAN


----------



## OSO 805

isent ther three fools that were from brownroots b.c in your club :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## OSO 805

fuck i hate that biled a bike/trike and you cant even ride it wtf is whith that oh and nice bike cutleessswangin :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Apr 5 2006, 07:43 PM~5187687
> *isent ther three fools that were from brownroots b.c in your club :dunno:
> *


They are in classified b.c. now.


----------



## OSO 805

oh


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Apr 5 2006, 08:36 PM~5187604
> *:worship: THIS IS THE BIKE THATS GOING TO BEAT TOMBSTONE, WHEN I HEARD HIM SAYING(HIS BIKE IS THE GREATEST) IN THE TAMPA SECTION.....IF I HAVE TOO .. ILL HAVE SOMEONE RIDE MY BIKE AND SHOW EVERYBODY THAT THIS BIKE IS RIDABLE..ILL EVEN TAKE PICS TO SHOW ALL OF YOU OUT THERE...MY BIKE IS NOT JUST TO SIT INSIDE AND COLLECT DUST LIKE OTHER BIKES........
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

THATS RIGHT THEE ARTISTICS IN DA HOUSE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

:worship:
[attachmentid=527455]


----------



## ozzylowrider

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Apr 6 2006, 02:07 PM~5187823
> *fuck i hate that biled a bike/trike and you cant even ride it wtf is whith that oh and nice bike cutleessswangin :biggrin:
> *


why does everyone have to almost hate on everyone that has a show bike... who cares if the bike isnt ridable, thats why its a show bike, you show it.


----------



## chamuco61

damn, nice lineup. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Harry's Dream

hey cutlessswangin u no u would never actually ride ur bike.


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Apr 5 2006, 09:36 PM~5187604
> *:worship: THIS IS THE BIKE THATS GOING TO BEAT TOMBSTONE, WHEN I HEARD HIM SAYING(HIS BIKE IS THE GREATEST) IN THE TAMPA SECTION.....IF I HAVE TOO .. ILL HAVE SOMEONE RIDE MY BIKE AND SHOW EVERYBODY THAT THIS BIKE IS RIDABLE..ILL EVEN TAKE PICS TO SHOW ALL OF YOU OUT THERE...MY BIKE IS NOT JUST TO SIT INSIDE AND COLLECT DUST LIKE OTHER BIKES........
> *


can i ride the bike?  :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Harry's Dream_@Apr 6 2006, 08:42 AM~5190033
> *hey cutlessswangin u no u would never actually ride ur bike.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

ANOTHER MEMBER...AND JUST VOTED IN ONE MORE GUY...


----------



## Lil Spanks

THIS IS HOW WE ROLL


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

post more pics of your models :biggrin:


----------



## Swangin44s

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 9 2006, 01:54 PM~5208148
> *post more pics of your models :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux

more of the one in the mini skirt


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

THEE ARTISTICS IN THE MUTHA..... HOUSE............


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 9 2006, 04:54 PM~5208148
> *post more pics of your models :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin: ...SHE'S HOT......


----------



## Lil Spanks

OUR MEMBER GETTING A WOODY


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

THIS IS HOW WE ROLL........RIGHT CASPER........


----------



## casper805

:thumbsup:


----------



## bad news

any pics of the trike in the background :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

I GOT PIC'S, LET ME DIG THEM OUT


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

THERE THATS A BETTER PIC OF MY LADY'S RIDE..


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHERE ARE MY BRO'S AT....


----------



## casper805

they dont come in here this early theyl come in later


----------



## Lil Spanks

WELL, IN THE SUMMER IM GOING TO PLAN A PICNIC FOR OUR BIKE CLUB AROUND YOU GUYS.MAYBE AT THAT PARK WERE WE KICKED IT AT??? WHAT DO YOU THINK....


----------



## casper805

thats kool


----------



## Lil Spanks

TALK TO YOU BUDDY'S AND LET ME KNOW.... :wave:


----------



## casper805

alright im sure theyll read this and theyll add something


----------



## Lil Spanks

THATS WHY I HAVE IT, SO THEY CAN TALK TO US :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Apr 11 2006, 03:53 PM~5221784
> *WELL, IN THE SUMMER IM GOING TO PLAN A PICNIC FOR OUR BIKE CLUB AROUND YOU GUYS.MAYBE AT THAT PARK WERE WE KICKED IT AT??? WHAT DO YOU THINK....
> *


sounds good :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

WELL TALK TO EVERYBODY ABOUT IT AND WILL TAKE IT FROM THERE...


----------



## casper805

AROUND WAT DAY


----------



## Lil Spanks

MAYBE JULY OR AUGUST????UNLESS YOU CAN COME UP WITH SOMETING


----------



## Lil Spanks

I WANNA SEE WHEN THE L.N IN BAKERSFEILD COMES AROUND


----------



## casper805

how about you 805 jr


----------



## Lil Spanks

THIS SUNDAY WERE HAVING A EASTER PINCIC WITH OTHER O.C CLUBS, BUT HOPE IT DOESNT RAIN.....YOU GUYS CAN COME DOWN....WERE GOING TO HAVE A BBQ....BUT IF IT DOESNT RAIN


----------



## Lil Spanks

WERE TAKING LIKE 4 BIKES AND OVER THERE WE CAN CRUSIE THEM AROUND


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

me what


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

where at


----------



## Lil Spanks

AT HEART PARK IN O.C


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO

some tyght bikes....


----------



## Lil Spanks

COOL HUH :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Apr 6 2006, 06:36 AM~5187604
> *:worship: THIS IS THE BIKE THATS GOING TO BEAT TOMBSTONE, WHEN I HEARD HIM SAYING(HIS BIKE IS THE GREATEST) IN THE TAMPA SECTION.....IF I HAVE TOO .. ILL HAVE SOMEONE RIDE MY BIKE AND SHOW EVERYBODY THAT THIS BIKE IS RIDABLE..ILL EVEN TAKE PICS TO SHOW ALL OF YOU OUT THERE...MY BIKE IS NOT JUST TO SIT INSIDE AND COLLECT DUST LIKE OTHER BIKES........
> *



Wow I just got served :tears:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Apr 6 2006, 06:36 AM~5187604
> *:worship: THIS IS THE BIKE THATS GOING TO BEAT TOMBSTONE, WHEN I HEARD HIM SAYING(HIS BIKE IS THE GREATEST) IN THE TAMPA SECTION.....IF I HAVE TOO .. ILL HAVE SOMEONE RIDE MY BIKE AND SHOW EVERYBODY THAT THIS BIKE IS RIDABLE..ILL EVEN TAKE PICS TO SHOW ALL OF YOU OUT THERE...MY BIKE IS NOT JUST TO SIT INSIDE AND COLLECT DUST LIKE OTHER BIKES........
> *



Wow I just got served :tears:

I never said my bike was the best, let me go check the history


----------



## Lil Spanks

NAH I JUST WANT COMP...NO HATING...


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Apr 12 2006, 02:57 AM~5222071
> *NAH I JUST WANT COMP...NO HATING...
> *



Man I think that Incredibles bike is gonna spank both our asses in Vegas this year :tears:


----------



## Lil Spanks

I HAVENT SEE THAT BIKE


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Apr 12 2006, 03:06 AM~5222117
> *:rofl:  :rofl:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

Yeah man here's his models. Damn :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

MY MODELS :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

HA NOW WHAT... :rofl:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Apr 12 2006, 03:12 AM~5222169
> *HA NOW WHAT... :rofl:
> *



We need a model mud wrestle before the show :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

:biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## OSO 805

fuck thats tight a picnic to bad im not in your club :tears:


----------



## casper805

ey when are whe going to get to see your bike since whe didnt see it at the car show


----------



## OSO 805

if you giys have a picnic in july ill bust it out its under cunstruction right now im guna make a topic of the trike or i can ceap it a suprize untill july :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

make the topic


----------



## OSO 805

i tell you temtations get to all of us :biggrin: yea all make it


----------



## OSO 805

whats up whith your bike homie :dunno:


----------



## casper805

YOU HAVENT SEEN THE TOPIC


----------



## OSO 805

naw not latly :ugh: :happysad:


----------



## casper805

[attachmentid=534579]


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 12 2006, 12:47 PM~5224785
> *[attachmentid=534579]
> *


20" or 16" ? :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

THATS HOW WE DO IT.....CASPER'S IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

THATS OUR MEMBER..THATS A BETTER PICS


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 12 2006, 06:37 AM~5225144
> *20" or 16" ?  :0
> *


20"


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 12 2006, 08:35 PM~5226652
> *20"
> *



Cool man well I look forward to seein you guys bust out with that one


----------



## casper805

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

AS OF THE BEGINING OF THE YEAR..THERE MAKING A RADICAL FRAME FOR THIS BIKE...THE ONE THAT MADE LADY DEATH,CREMATOR(MY BIKE),THAT RADICAL FRAME I WAS TRYING TO SELL ON HERE AND THIS ONE


----------



## Lil Spanks

ITS A 16


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHATS UP DUDE'S... :wave:


----------



## casper805

wass up :wave: 
did you get the money order already 
and did you get my handlebars already


----------



## Lil Spanks

s1 senor


----------



## casper805

alright hit us up when you need the other half of the money ant then hopefully theyll be done by april 29


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TonyO

I always liked Lady Death. I remember seeing it for the first time at Super Show 2000 when it was in Legions  

Here it is in Vegas last year.


----------



## TonyO

I like the forks. Who did the engraving? Was it Hernan's or Precision? :0


----------



## TonyO

I like the switchbox :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

OK Im confused now. Lady Death is still Legions not Artistics?


----------



## toyshopcustoms

Tony, the last time that I talked to Woody, ****(Lady Death) was still in Legions. I talked to Woody like 2 weeks ago.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Apr 13 2006, 08:12 PM~5233732
> *Tony, the last time that I talked to Woody, ****(Lady Death) was still in Legions. I talked to Woody like 2 weeks ago.
> *


Ah ok. I thought he went to Artistics for some reason but that was just Creamator.


----------



## Lil Spanks

NAHH WE JUST HANG OUT AND KICK IT..


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 13 2006, 10:18 AM~5233310
> *I like the forks.  Who did the engraving?  Was it Hernan's or Precision?  :0
> *


HERNANS


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

TTT


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:scrutinize:


----------



## Lil Spanks

hey whats happing up there....


----------



## OSO 805

:wave: uffin:


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

jsut kickin it, working on the bike :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

TTT


----------



## TonyO

Ah I found an old school pic of Lady Death taken at the 2001 Supershow. What ever happened with this display? That Harry Potter bike took it over huh?


----------



## Lil Spanks

NOW THATS OLD SKOOL..


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Apr 19 2006, 06:13 PM~5271629
> *NOW THATS OLD SKOOL..
> *


True dat, he swapped handlebars with Creamator. I think Creamator has that seat pan too doesn't he? :dunno: They swapped a lot of parts between those two bikes.


----------



## Lil Spanks

YEAH I GOT SOME OF HIS PARTS...


----------



## Lil Spanks

YEA I TOOK THEM AND RAN...... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Apr 19 2006, 06:18 PM~5271649
> *YEA I TOOK THEM AND RAN...... :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


----------



## CLASSY

:angry: :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Apr 5 2006, 09:52 PM~5187716
> *BROWNROOTS....NOPE NOT IN MY CLUB....AND ITS THAT I SEE ALOT OF NICE RAD OR FULL BIKES AND ARE THEY EVEN RIDEABLE?????????
> *


 DOSENT SHOW BIKES STATE THE MEANING ONLY TO SHOW NOT TO RIDE SHOW BIKES YOU NEED TO TAKE CARE OF THEM. THE COST IS TOOOO MUCH????


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CLASSY_@Apr 19 2006, 05:04 PM~5274995
> *:angry:  :biggrin:   DOSENT SHOW BIKES STATE THE MEANING ONLY TO SHOW NOT TO RIDE  SHOW BIKES YOU NEED TO TAKE CARE OF THEM.  THE COST IS TOOOO MUCH????
> *



this fool :uh: let the homie cutlessswangin say what ever the fuck he wants


----------



## Lil Spanks

yeah you tell him..... :thumbsup: am i the only one that will ride it.......i dont care how much..ill just build another one......


----------



## CLASSY

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Apr 19 2006, 10:02 PM~5275984
> *yeah you tell him..... :thumbsup: am i the only one that will ride it.......i dont care how much..ill just build another one......
> *


BUILD ANOTHER ONE,THE WORD IS BUY ANOTHER ONE BECAUSE AS WHAT THEY SAY YOU DID NOT EVEN BUILD THAT BIKE YOU BOUGHT THE BIKE THE WAY IT IS FROM SOME ONE ELS...YOU THINK NO ONE KNOWS BUT MORE PEOPLE THEN YOU THINK KNOW. WE ARE TAKEN ABOUT THE SAME BIKE THE CREMATER????


----------



## Lil Spanks

YEAH THE CREMATOR...AND WHO CARES..I BOUGHT AND SO....IVE PUT MORE MONEY INTO THAT BIKE...AND IF NOT ILL BUILD A PART 2 FROM SRACTH WITH HELP WITH THE ONE THAT BUILD THE CREMATOR.....HES THE ONE THAT OWNS THE LADY DEATH BIKE...ME AND HIM WILL JUST BUILD ANOTHER ONE FROM SRACTH......BUT WHO CARES...I DONT SEE YOUR BIKE???????? :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

I SAY ALL THIS CUZ ITS NOT HATING....I JUST WANT COMP......I WANNA SEE WHAT BIKES ARE OUT THERE....


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Apr 20 2006, 04:39 PM~5281607
> *YEAH THE CREMATOR...AND WHO CARES..I BOUGHT AND SO....IVE PUT MORE MONEY INTO THAT BIKE...AND IF NOT ILL BUILD A PART 2 FROM SRACTH WITH HELP WITH THE ONE THAT BUILD THE CREMATOR.....HES THE ONE THAT OWNS THE LADY DEATH BIKE...ME AND HIM WILL JUST BUILD ANOTHER ONE FROM SRACTH......BUT WHO CARES...I DONT SEE YOUR BIKE???????? :dunno:
> *


:burn:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CLASSY_@Apr 20 2006, 03:01 PM~5281010
> *BUILD ANOTHER ONE,THE WORD IS BUY ANOTHER ONE BECAUSE AS WHAT THEY SAY  YOU DID NOT EVEN BUILD THAT BIKE YOU BOUGHT THE BIKE THE WAY IT IS FROM SOME ONE ELS...YOU THINK NO ONE KNOWS BUT MORE PEOPLE  THEN YOU THINK KNOW. WE ARE TAKEN ABOUT THE SAME BIKE THE CREMATER????
> *


when you have been on here for more than a month than maybe whe will pay attention to wat you say but you dont now anything homie so shutup you cant just come here and start talking shit like you noe things :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :angry:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CLASSY_@Apr 20 2006, 03:01 PM~5281010
> *BUILD ANOTHER ONE,THE WORD IS BUY ANOTHER ONE BECAUSE AS WHAT THEY SAY  YOU DID NOT EVEN BUILD THAT BIKE YOU BOUGHT THE BIKE THE WAY IT IS FROM SOME ONE ELS...YOU THINK NO ONE KNOWS BUT MORE PEOPLE  THEN YOU THINK KNOW. WE ARE TAKEN ABOUT THE SAME BIKE THE CREMATER????
> *


hey i dont see your bike, is it better than cremater that u could talk shit, if not then dont say anything and who cares if he bougth it of his homie he's made lots of changes to it seens so dont talk if u cant back it up "lets see your bike then if its better talk" :twak:


----------



## chamuco61

:0


----------



## casper805

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Apr 21 2006, 02:40 AM~5281617
> *I SAY ALL THIS CUZ ITS NOT HATING....I JUST WANT COMP......I WANNA SEE WHAT BIKES ARE OUT THERE....
> *



Tombstone Vs Creamator in Vegas 2006. :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 21 2006, 09:11 AM~5284891
> *Tombstone Vs Creamator in Vegas 2006.  :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CLASSY

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 20 2006, 07:15 PM~5282215
> *when you have been on here for more than a month than maybe whe will pay attention to wat you say but you dont now anything homie so shutup you cant just come here and start talking shit like you noe things :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :angry:
> *


 WHO CARE'S HOW LONG I'V BEEN HERE THAT WAS NOT THE POINT!! YOU DID NOT GET IT, YOU TALK SO MUCH SHIT ABOUT OTHER BIKE'S LIKE IF YOU PUT SOON MUCH HARD WORK AND EFFORT IN YOUR BIKE LIKE THE OTHER KIDS.I KNOW YOU DID MAKE SOME CHANGE'S ON IT BUT THE IDEA WASEN'T YOUR'S SO DON'T TAKE PRIDE IN SOME THING SOME ONE ELS THOUGH OF. BESIDE I THINK YOU ARE A LITTLE OLD FOR A BIKE THAT'S FOR OUR KIDS TO INJOY MAYBY YOU NEED TO GET YOUR SELF A CAR????????????? AND THEN JOIN A CAR CLUB. :rofl: :burn: :burn:


----------



## CLASSY

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Apr 21 2006, 12:41 AM~5283807
> *hey i dont see your bike, is it better than cremater that u could talk shit, if not then dont say anything and who cares if he bougth it of his homie he's made lots of changes to it seens so dont talk if u cant back it up "lets see your bike then if its better talk"  :twak:
> *


 I GUESS I DID NOT PAY MUCH ATTENTION BUT THAT WAS NOT YOUR FAULT SOME PEOPLE HAVE AAD AND DONT KNOW.I NEVER SAID MY BIKE WAS BETTER I JUST THINK HE SHOULD NOT TAKE SO MUCH SHIT ABOUT THE OTHER PEOPLES BIKE THESE KIDS WORK HARD AND HAVE A LOT OF GREAT IDEA'S AND SOME WITH THE HELP FROM THE PARENTS HAVE GOOD LOOKEN BIKES?? :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

I DONT TALK SHIT, I JUST WANT COMP.....


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CLASSY_@Apr 21 2006, 10:54 AM~5285748
> *WHO CARE'S  HOW LONG I'V BEEN HERE THAT WAS NOT THE POINT!! YOU DID NOT GET IT, YOU TALK SO MUCH SHIT ABOUT OTHER BIKE'S LIKE IF YOU PUT SOON MUCH HARD WORK AND EFFORT IN YOUR BIKE  LIKE THE OTHER KIDS.I KNOW YOU DID MAKE SOME CHANGE'S ON IT BUT THE IDEA WASEN'T YOUR'S SO  DON'T TAKE PRIDE IN SOME THING SOME ONE ELS THOUGH OF. BESIDE I THINK YOU ARE A LITTLE OLD FOR A BIKE THAT'S  FOR OUR KIDS TO INJOY MAYBY YOU NEED TO GET YOUR SELF A CAR?????????????    AND THEN JOIN A CAR CLUB.  :rofl:  :burn:  :burn:
> *


I -DID- HAVE A CAR AND WAS IN THE CLUB THAT IM IN RIGHT NOW..I JUST STARTED THE BIKE CLUB AND PLUS THERE ARE OLDER PEOPLE THAT DO THIS TOO.......I EVEN PUT THE PLAQUE TATED ON MY ARM AND THATS HARD CORE.....IVE BEEN IN THE GAME FOR A LONG TIME WHEN I WAS VERY LITTE.......SO..HOW LONG HAVE YOU BEEN IN THIS????????? :dunno:


----------



## 66wita6

TOO BAD YOU AIN'T GOT NO PICS OF YOUR CUTTY,CHROME UNDIES...


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CLASSY_@Apr 21 2006, 09:54 AM~5285748
> *WHO CARE'S  HOW LONG I'V BEEN HERE THAT WAS NOT THE POINT!! YOU DID NOT GET IT, YOU TALK SO MUCH SHIT ABOUT OTHER BIKE'S LIKE IF YOU PUT SOON MUCH HARD WORK AND EFFORT IN YOUR BIKE  LIKE THE OTHER KIDS.I KNOW YOU DID MAKE SOME CHANGE'S ON IT BUT THE IDEA WASEN'T YOUR'S SO  DON'T TAKE PRIDE IN SOME THING SOME ONE ELS THOUGH OF. BESIDE I THINK YOU ARE A LITTLE OLD FOR A BIKE THAT'S  FOR OUR KIDS TO INJOY MAYBY YOU NEED TO GET YOUR SELF A CAR?????????????    AND THEN JOIN A CAR CLUB.  :rofl:  :burn:  :burn:
> *


homie before you reply to anything look at who told you the shit cause im not the owner of the cremator ok 
and most of the people in here are not kids anymore so check your self homie most of the people in here are not kids and he did put way more stuff on it that when he bought it so if you dont noe shutup


----------



## OSO 805

newbes :machinegun: :guns: :twak: :twak: was up THREE ARTISTICS uffin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## casper805

wats up homie but its THEE ARTISTICS not three artistics :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

fuck my bad i seing shit :around: uffin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Apr 21 2006, 10:09 PM~5290505
> *newbes :machinegun:  :guns:  :twak:  :twak: was up THREE ARTISTICS uffin:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 waz up, but get the name right :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## OSO 805

i always thot it was three :happysad: :around:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> WHATS UP GANGSTA :wave:


----------



## OSO 805

> WHATS UP GANGSTA :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> not much wat about you my og compathre :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Lil Spanks

LAZY.... :tongue:


----------



## Lil Spanks

AHH NEW PAGE :cheesy:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Apr 22 2006, 12:06 AM~5291048
> *LAZY.... :tongue:
> *


wats rong about that :ugh: uffin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:dunno:


----------



## OSO 805

what hapend to your modles now thers only 1 :tears: but its ok :angel:


----------



## Lil Spanks

THERE BE MORE.... :tongue:


----------



## Lil Spanks

TALK TO EVERYONE LATERZ......... :wave:


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

GO OUT THERE AND BRING HOME A TROPHIE FOR US.......SUNDAY IN FRESNO


----------



## Lil Spanks

> HEY WHEN WE HAVE ARE PIC ARE YOU COMEING DOWN???WILL SPECAIL INVITE YOU??? :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Apr 22 2006, 04:24 PM~5293349
> *GO OUT THERE AND BRING HOME A TROPHIE FOR US.......SUNDAY IN FRESNO
> *


hopefully we do bring a trophie back :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> HEY WHEN WE HAVE ARE PIC ARE YOU COMEING DOWN???WILL SPECAIL INVITE YOU??? :biggrin: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> fuck yea get to meet the homies in person
Click to expand...


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 805 lowridercruiser




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Apr 25 2006, 12:15 AM~5304752
> *THERES MORE PICS WERE SHE CAME FROM......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ah yeah there ya go :thumbsup: 

So are you going to the SD show man?


----------



## Lil Spanks

OH YEAH THATS HOW WE ROLL............. :thumbsup:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Apr 24 2006, 02:15 PM~5304752
> *THERES MORE PICS WERE SHE CAME FROM......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck shes fine  oh i whent to a car show in SB on sunday and they had some tite cars my homie went with his 63 impala :tongue: :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

s.b???? :dunno:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Apr 24 2006, 05:03 PM~5305506
> *s.b???? :dunno:
> *


Santa Barbra the show was on state streat its like a hour away from ventera :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

HAHAHAHAHAAAAAA... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## NorCalLux

shes hot


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

dam right she is :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

:worship: daaaaaaaaaam


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## OSO 805

was up homies from the THEE ARTISTICS :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## OSO 805

NEW PAGE uffin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Apr 26 2006, 08:24 PM~5320916
> *was up homies from the THEE ARTISTICS :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


not much u


----------



## Lil Spanks

harry's dream..it should be wet dream....... :rofl:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Apr 27 2006, 05:48 PM~5323853
> *harry's dream..it should be wet dream....... :rofl:
> *



Harry's Wet Dream :thumbsup:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Apr 26 2006, 11:52 PM~5322339
> *not much u
> *


not much just finishing my frame and hooking up the subs for my trike :0  gota get redy for the picnic this time i got a ride :uh: not like last time :twak: uffin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY HOW FAR IS THAT FROM O.C???


----------



## 66wita6

HERES ONE OF THE O.G MEMBERS ,QUE NO?


----------



## 66wita6

VATO LOCO RYDING HIS "AIR SCHWINN".....


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 27 2006, 06:01 PM~5328706
> *VATO LOCO RYDING HIS "AIR SCHWINN".....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i see the pad over the seat idea i may have to try that when i ride myne :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

YEA THATS ANOTHER OG RIDE THAT HARDLY COMES OUT...


----------



## OSO 805

:thumbsup: :wave: :worship:


----------



## casper805

:wave: sup


----------



## casper805

happy b-day lowriding 805 jr


----------



## OSO 805

test


----------



## OSO 805

new cremator :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

THIS IS US TAKING HOME 1ST AND 2ND AND BEST OF SHOW AND STREET LOW CAR SHOW....CREMATOR TOOK BEST OF SHOW FOR 2 WHEEL AND 3 WHEEL


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

:angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## TonyO

Whatup Artistics? What it do? :wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 1 2006, 06:41 PM~5348696
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:worship: Damn now that's what I call Top Heavy :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

HER WEB SITE......MZSEXIA.COM.............


----------



## Lil Spanks

TONYO..WHAT IT DEW......... :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

you noe it thats how THEE ARTISTICS do it


----------



## casper805




----------



## NorCalLux

nice ladys


----------



## bad news

nice ... but wheres the bikes at :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

Ill try to post pics later on. L8z


----------



## eric ramos

:thumbsup: damn cremator is a player ass bike lol


----------



## NorCalLux

erics jerking off


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 1 2006, 12:49 PM~5350541
> *erics jerking off
> *


How do you know? :ugh:


----------



## NorCalLux

he does all the time its a no brainer


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 1 2006, 12:54 PM~5350579
> *he does all the time its a no brainer
> *


Are you there holding the magazine for him?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 1 2006, 01:55 PM~5350590
> *Are you there holding the magazine for him?
> *


wat magazine hes talking about the pictures on here


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 1 2006, 12:55 PM~5350590
> *Are you there holding the magazine for him?
> *


 :uh: :uh: no his sister does :twak:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

So your the one video taping?


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 1 2006, 01:03 PM~5350663
> *So your the one video taping?
> *


im not anywhere near eric! :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 1 2006, 02:03 PM~5350663
> *So your the one video taping?
> *


NO, HES THE ONE CATCHING THE CUM :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 1 2006, 01:07 PM~5350708
> *NO, HES THE ONE CATCHING THE CUM :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :nono: :nono: :nono: :barf: :barf:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 1 2006, 01:07 PM~5350708
> *NO, HES THE ONE CATCHING THE CUM :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

wrong topic


----------



## the_blackwallstree

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 1 2006, 03:07 PM~5350708
> *NO, HES THE ONE CATCHING THE CUM :biggrin:
> *


lol, in his mouth.


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 1 2006, 01:11 PM~5350758
> *wrong topic
> *


yes raul took it way outta hand :uh: :angry:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 1 2006, 11:03 PM~5350291
> *:thumbsup: damn cremator is a player ass bike lol
> *


Yeah but he never had Vanessa pose next to his :biggrin: 











Yeah girl shake dat ass :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

OOOOOHH....TONYO ITS ON..... :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 1 2006, 01:07 PM~5350708
> *NO, HES THE ONE CATCHING THE CUM :biggrin:
> *


AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Cuttys mad


----------



## NorCalLux

u got that right im pist


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHY????????????????????????? :dunno:


----------



## NorCalLux

cuz mzsexia gots a man


----------



## Lil Spanks

ohhh......


----------



## Lil Spanks

..OUR


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 2 2006, 02:18 AM~5351532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..OUR NEWEST MEMBER IN THE CULB..HE BUSTED HIS CHERRY WHEN WINNING HIS FIRST TIME OUT AND FIRST TIME  AT THE CAR SHOW...
> *



:thumbsup: Nice lookin paint.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## casper805




----------



## NorCalLux

more cussion for the pushin


----------



## casper805

and our model


----------



## NorCalLux

im in love with her


----------



## casper805

you have to see her in person


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 2 2006, 05:43 PM~5359648
> *you have to see her in person
> *


that would make it worse id fall more in love wit :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

one of our member has more pics but he still hasnt send them to me


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

MZ SEXIA.....HEY DONT FORGET TO CHECK OUT HER MY SPACE.....http://www.myspace.com/mz_sexia


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 1 2006, 03:18 PM~5351532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..OUR NEWEST MEMBER IN THE CULB..HE BUSTED HIS CHERRY WHEN WINNING HIS FIRST TIME OUT AND FIRST TIME  AT THE CAR SHOW...
> *


WHAT CATAGORY,AND WHAT DID HE PLACE?


----------



## Lil Spanks

THE HAERTBREAKER TOOK HIM OUT..HE GOT SECOND AND YOU GUYS GOT FIRST.CONGRATS...HE WAS HAPPY WINING FOR THE FIRST TIME :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux

any close up of the frame on it?


----------



## Lil Spanks

YEAH IN THE COSTA MSEA BIKE TOPIC


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

YEAH NEW PAGE :cheesy:


----------



## DodgerFan

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 1 2006, 07:55 AM~5348791
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND SHE WAS THERE..THE COOLEST CHICK EVER....HAVE TO SAY WHATS UP TO HERE AND HER PARTNER THAT WERE AT THE SHOW..SO BIG THUMBS UP TO THEM...
> *





not partner her carnal and that was me .


----------



## Lil Spanks

HARRY'S DREAM PUTTING DOWN AT THE STREET LOW SHOW.... :thumbsup: REPRESENTING ARTISTICS


----------



## Lil Spanks

:scrutinize:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 3 2006, 10:05 PM~5363387
> *HARRY'S DREAM PUTTING DOWN AT THE STREET LOW SHOW.... :thumbsup: REPRESENTING ARTISTICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What category is he in? 16" Mild? I always liked that display :thumbsup: I thought he had different murals on it, did he get it repainted?


----------



## Lil Spanks

NAH ITS STILL THE SAME..


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY MY NEW PROJECT...JUST A SIMPLE RIDE......


----------



## NorCalLux

what color is it goin be?


----------



## Lil Spanks

CHROME O.G FORK IN GOOD CONDITION...BUT GOING TO PAINT IT ANYWAYS


----------



## Lil Spanks

GOING TO PAINT THE FRAME TO MACTH THE CHAIN GAURD..NOT GOING TO PAINT THE CHAIN GAURD THOUGH..KEEP IT O.G..


----------



## Lil Spanks

THE SEAT HAS A HOLE IN THE SIDE BUT GOING TO REUPOSTER IT WITH LOUIS VERTAN FABRIC..


----------



## NorCalLux

how fast is this goin to be out?


----------



## Lil Spanks

SOME ACCES..FOR THE MEAN TIME..


----------



## Lil Spanks

#2


----------



## Lil Spanks

AND MY 52 SPOKES


----------



## Lil Spanks

im going to name the big after our model......mzsexia.....hahahahahha :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

CASPER WHERE MY BIKE PIC


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 3 2006, 11:07 PM~5367028
> *CASPER WHERE MY BIKE PIC
> *


happy bitch


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

Yeah :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

That Pixie makes me wanna bust out with mine. I got an 80s Pixie. I dont think I have the two upper bars like that, I think its just a single bar on the top. Its all complete, I just gotta replate and paint it. I got the OG seat, grips, even OG Tires :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 4 2006, 12:11 AM~5367057
> *happy bitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

hahahahahahahahaaaaaa...LITTLE BICTH...... :cheesy: :rofl: :tongue: J/K


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY WERE THE PIC'S :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

JR..????


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 4 2006, 03:32 PM~5370674
> *HEY WERE THE PIC'S :cheesy:
> *


WHAT PICS


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

i havent figuer out how to post them


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

i have almost the same pics that u guys posted already


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

HERE'S ANOTHER ONE...IN THE CLUB..


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## NorCalLux

did somebody say boobies??


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

I BOUGHT THIS FOR ONLY A DOLLAR... :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

AND ALL LIGHTS WORK


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## NorCalLux

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Lil Spanks

NEW PAGE.... :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

BEFORE IT WAS ALL BLACK


----------



## Lil Spanks

MEMBER


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

AND CASPER...HURRY UP WITH YOUR RIDE DAM IT..... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 4 2006, 05:41 PM~5371489
> *AND CASPER...HURRY UP WITH YOUR RIDE DAM IT..... :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


almost


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

Art u guys coming June 4 Santa Barbara. I think we got some models for that show. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

yea i wanna go so i can see some boobies.... :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 5 2006, 05:52 PM~5374605
> *yea i wanna go so i can see some boobies.... :cheesy:
> *


Post up some more :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 5 2006, 09:03 AM~5374653
> *Post up some more  :0
> *


hey whats happin, what have you guys been up too :wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 5 2006, 06:08 PM~5374682
> *hey whats happin, what have you guys been up too :wave:
> *


Just chillin. Tryin to clean things up for Vegas, polish and shine. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

Here u go art


----------



## Lil Spanks

YEA..MORE,MORE..... :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 5 2006, 11:02 PM~5376229
> *Here u go art
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR




----------



## Lil Spanks

YEAH.....


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

NEW PAGE :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

]


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

:0


----------



## casper805

art you have two much time on your hand


----------



## Lil Spanks

I KNOW IM BORAD AT WORK....THIS IS ME RIGHT NOW AT WORK---> :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

were do you work


----------



## Lil Spanks

IN PARTS DEPT...ALSO HAVE MY BIKE HERE..DIDNT WANT TO LEAVE IT IN THE CAR..MY ORANGE ONE..BUT THIS IS ME RIGHT NOW....---> :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

wat orange one 
wat store


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

We were just taking a break.


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 5 2006, 04:21 PM~5377335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :cheesy: ........................J/K......
> *


how are they anybody in hear  :dunno:


----------



## OSO 805

wy did you cut have of the pic :dunno:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@May 5 2006, 09:20 PM~5378648
> *how are they anybody in hear   :dunno:
> *


YEAH ONE IS ME AND THE OTHER IS LOWRIDING 805 JR


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@May 5 2006, 09:21 PM~5378657
> *wy did you cut have of the pic :dunno:
> *


CAUSE HE GOT THEM OF ONEBADPUP.COM


----------



## OSO 805

ow :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@May 5 2006, 09:29 PM~5378709
> *ow :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

ill be out tomm. takeing pics of the o.c show so see you laterz........ :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

and brownpride lpc b.c...where have you been....???


----------



## Lil Spanks

new page yeah...... :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 6 2006, 07:06 PM~5382556
> *and brownpride lpc b.c...where have you been....???
> *


HES BEEN LOKING AT OUR MODEL


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 6 2006, 07:06 PM~5382556
> *and brownpride lpc b.c...where have you been....???
> *


lets get him in our bike club :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

thats wat ive been telling him look he even changed his club info


----------



## OSO 805

im roling solo for now??? or am i :thumbsup: uffin: :wave:


----------



## casper805

i would like to welcome our newest member to THEE ARTISTICS bike club 
brownpride lpc b.c


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 6 2006, 09:51 PM~5383198
> *lets get him in our bike club :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


sounds like a plan :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 6 2006, 10:05 PM~5383244
> *i would like to welcome our newest member to THEE ARTISTICS bike club
> brownpride lpc b.c
> *


 :thumbsup:  :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wave: fuck yea :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## OSO 805

cool cool :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

artistic 3 were you at the car show in costa mesa


----------



## Artistic3

I was the guy with the black Embroided shirt, with my daughter.


----------



## casper805

uffin:


----------



## Artistic3

im building a 20'' radical for my girl.


----------



## casper805

when are whe going to get to see pics


----------



## Artistic3

im going this weekend to the paint shop. no pictures yet, but it will be a surprise.


----------



## casper805

your busting it out at wat show


----------



## Artistic3

not sure, but i hope for the Vegas show still alot of thing to pickup still, parts the is.


----------



## casper805




----------



## OSO 805

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

new page


----------



## OSO 805

uffin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@May 6 2006, 10:05 PM~5383245
> *sounds like a plan :biggrin:
> *


lets meet in the Santa Barbara show June 4 :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 7 2006, 06:36 PM~5386891
> *lets meet in the Santa Barbara show June 4 :thumbsup:
> *


he says hes going he says hes taking atleast 10 bikes


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

cremator took 1st and best of show and my red one took 3rd...talk to you guys laterz


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 7 2006, 06:42 PM~5386947
> *he says hes going he says hes taking atleast 10 bikes
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## OSO 805

:wave: WHATS UP


----------



## casper805

hows your bike almost done


----------



## OSO 805

dam barly came in from the garage i was working on my frame for 4 hours :uh:  tiered from sanding and bondoing im going to buy more metal to maro and try to finish the metal work and then go and get it painted me my homie and my 2 twin cuzens wer working on my homeis bike


----------



## casper805

wat color


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 7 2006, 07:59 PM~5387831
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## OSO 805

sneak peak of my frame this is a month old :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

sory about the big pic :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

i got three d skirts on it but this pic is old :biggrin: :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0 ..wooooooowwwww


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## OSO 805

it has a three d litning seat post to :biggrin: :0 ill get new pics :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 7 2006, 10:52 PM~5388498
> *
> *


wow your actually on after 11 mommy let you stay up late :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

hahahahaaaaa....bicth..... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## OSO 805

this fool some times i get off at 3 o'clock fuck im tiered from work but how gives a fuck :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## OSO 805

dam i whent to a party and you fools mist it ther was some fine ass hinas :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

weres your other pedals art


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@May 7 2006, 10:59 PM~5388552
> *dam i whent to a party and you fools mist it ther was some fine ass hinas :biggrin:
> *


you should have taken pics


----------



## Lil Spanks

i still have them.


----------



## Lil Spanks

bicth didnt invite....


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 7 2006, 11:01 PM~5388564
> *bicth didnt invite....
> *


i know huh and hes suposibly our homie


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 7 2006, 11:00 PM~5388560
> *you should have taken pics
> *


fuck i should of but ill see them probly this week agan :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

before.....


----------



## Lil Spanks

after for now.....


----------



## casper805

i thought it waS GOING to be red


----------



## Lil Spanks

HAHAHAHA....BICTHES.... :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

TALK TO YOU HOMERS LATERZ...LATERZ BROWN PRIDE....AND CASPER....P.S....IT SAYS FOR NOW...


----------



## OSO 805

wen thers a sweet 15 ill call you up :biggrin: thers a lot ther all kinds :0


----------



## OSO 805

hey i might be going to oxnared around this week or next :0


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@May 7 2006, 11:09 PM~5388625
> *hey i might be going to oxnared around this week or next :0
> *


for wat


----------



## OSO 805

go kikit over there maby get some clothes i dont no but my baby sister has a docter apoyment :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@May 7 2006, 11:25 PM~5388688
> *go kikit over there maby get some clothes i dont no but my baby sister has a docter apoyment :biggrin:
> *


she has an apoiment over here


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy: HARRYS WET DREAM SUCK COCK.... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy: June 4, 2006--Santa Barbara, CA--Nite Life Car Club presents their annual Show n' Style Car Show at the Earl Warren Showgrounds. Indoor/outdoor event. Location-3400 Calle Real. Trophies First thru third in 30 categories. Best of show 8 foot trophy. Cash Prizes for arena car hop. Entertainment, vendors spot available, food by Fresh Mex Caterers. Beer garden. Pre-reg $25, day of event $30. For more inf call Danny (805)680-6339 or Juan (805)448-4580.


----------



## Lil Spanks

Beer garden...alright :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

ITS JUST ABOUT 2 hours, 4 minutes FOR ME.....


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 8 2006, 09:04 AM~5388585
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after for now.....
> *



Damn I'm gone for the weekend and this topic is at 22 pages. I need to do some whoring in Rollerz Only Bike topic now 

Anyway hey you should repaint that chain guard and put "Lil Pimp" in the same crooked letter style :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

IM GOING TO PAINT IT TO MACTH THE GAURD


----------



## Lil Spanks

TONYO WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN??? :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 8 2006, 08:51 PM~5390546
> *TONYO WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN??? :dunno:
> *



Car show in Tucson this weekend held by Unidos CC.  

Took 2nd place to MOS bike. The other bikes there were from a small local club, we both felt bad about beating them but oh well. Someone took 3rd I think :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

MOS..I THOUGH IT WAS GONE??


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 8 2006, 08:57 PM~5390586
> *MOS..I THOUGH IT WAS GONE??
> *


Not yet. He said he's sold it but waiting for the owner to finish paying it off so it was probably the last I'll ever see of that bike :tears: I took a lot of pics though, I'll have to post them up tomorrow in a Memorial to MOS topic or somethin


----------



## Lil Spanks

DAMM YOU I WANT PIC'S :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

OF BOOBIES...... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## casper805

50 User(s) are browsing this forum (39 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: K LoLo, casper805, the bone collector, BayRyder, 1938_MASTER, GotSkillz, 53CHEVY'S, LOWX732, deville, RatBoy, tofnlow


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 8 2006, 11:01 AM~5390609
> *OF BOOBIES...... :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


post some up


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 8 2006, 09:01 PM~5390609
> *OF BOOBIES...... :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


There was only a few girls worth lookin at at the show and I didn't take pics 

I'll throw up MOS pics though. I got more detailed pics so I could see how he installed different things. He has a bad ass idea for a kick stand that is so simple. Its like Damn it why couldn't have I done that to my bike? :twak:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 8 2006, 09:01 PM~5390609
> *OF BOOBIES...... :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


There was only a few girls worth lookin at at the show and I didn't take pics 

I'll throw up MOS pics though. I got more detailed pics so I could see how he installed different things. He has a bad ass idea for a kick stand that is so simple. Its like Damn it why couldn't have I done that to my bike? :twak:


----------



## Lil Spanks

hey casper...am i going to see boobies on june 4th.??????? :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 8 2006, 02:11 PM~5391569
> *hey casper...am i going to see boobies on june 4th.??????? :roflmao:
> *


maybe


----------



## Lil Spanks

IM HAVING A MEETING FOR THE GUYS OVER HERE TO SEE HOW MANY ARE GOING AND SO FAR TWO...ME AND CARLOS WITH THE WITH TRIKE...SO WILL KNOW FRIDAY WHEN I HAVE THE MEETING.....AND WHEN IS EVRYONE SENDING THE MONEY FOR THE PLAUQES????THERE DONE.....


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 8 2006, 05:24 PM~5392465
> *maybe
> *


ARE WE GOING TO HOLD SOME IN OUR HANDS..... :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 8 2006, 05:50 PM~5393018
> *IM HAVING A MEETING FOR THE GUYS OVER HERE TO SEE HOW MANY ARE GOING AND SO FAR TWO...ME AND CARLOS WITH THE WITH TRIKE...SO WILL KNOW FRIDAY WHEN I HAVE THE MEETING.....AND WHEN IS EVRYONE SENDING THE MONEY FOR THE PLAUQES????THERE DONE.....
> *


pic :dunno:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 8 2006, 05:50 PM~5393018
> *IM HAVING A MEETING FOR THE GUYS OVER HERE TO SEE HOW MANY ARE GOING AND SO FAR TWO...ME AND CARLOS WITH THE WITH TRIKE...SO WILL KNOW FRIDAY WHEN I HAVE THE MEETING.....AND WHEN IS EVRYONE SENDING THE MONEY FOR THE PLAUQES????THERE DONE.....
> *


wat about the red one and harrys dream and his other one


----------



## Lil Spanks

ILL KNOW FRIDAY AT THE MEETING....


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 7 2006, 08:03 PM~5387865
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


legsssssssssss :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

THE OWNER OF HARRY'S..NO BECUASE THEY WONT DRIVE THAT FAR BUT OSCER..I DONT KNOW YET.....BUT ME AND CARLOS ARE GOING TO TAKE LIKE4 BIKES...


----------



## casper805

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

looky looky


----------



## casper805

pure ones


----------



## Lil Spanks

hey look its casper.. :rofl:


----------



## casper805

fuck you pussy


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## casper805

look its cutless


----------



## NorCalLux

hes in shock


----------



## Lil Spanks

oohhhhhhhh :rofl:  ...its onnnn


----------



## Lil Spanks

http://www.humoronline.com/funny-baby-pictures-1.html
casper


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 8 2006, 07:04 PM~5393496
> *hes in shock
> *


cause he saw this


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 9 2006, 04:50 AM~5393412
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looky looky
> *



That's a nasty ass nail. You got Digger The Dermaphoite and friends diggin under ya nail? :ugh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

CRAP


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 9 2006, 05:10 AM~5393536
> *CRAP
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 8 2006, 07:10 PM~5393535
> *That's a nasty ass nail.  You got Digger The Dermaphoite and friends diggin under ya nail?  :ugh:
> *


looks like those ralley stripes on the old chevelles. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

ITSSSS...CASPER


----------



## casper805

cutless and his lady


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 8 2006, 07:18 PM~5393595
> *ITSSSS...CASPER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no this is lowrider 805 cruiser


----------



## Lil Spanks

OG CASPER GO CASPER


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

look what i got today :biggrin: just waiting to get more money to get more parts from him and rechrome them


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@May 8 2006, 10:42 PM~5394588
> *look what i got today :biggrin: just waiting to get more money to get more parts from him and rechrome them
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: nice wat bike is it going on


----------



## 7UP_BIKE

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 8 2006, 06:50 PM~5393412
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looky looky
> *



DMAN U SHOULD HAVE THAT NAIL REMOVED.......LOL


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

wad up Guys or should i say GAY'S j/k :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

im going to make one of my schwinn bantam with every thing D TWIST and im making another 16in that i got today with rrwayne parts on it tring to go save to get them chrome plated


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@May 8 2006, 10:50 PM~5394616
> *im going to make one of my schwinn bantam with every thing D TWIST and im making another 16in that i got today with rrwayne parts on it tring to go save to get them chrome plated
> *


so now your going to have like 8 bikes


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

let me see 1,2,3,4,5,6 fixed up and 1,2,3,4 that arent started yet :0


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@May 8 2006, 10:56 PM~5394631
> *let me see 1,2,3,4,5,6 fixed up and 1,2,3,4 that arent started yet :0
> *


yeah but u dont want to take any to the show :dunno:  WHY?


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

because im consitrading on one right now but i might take 2 to SB


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

oh which one :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

the one that rrwayne is making parts for i need to save for plating and engraving so far i have 400


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

what size frame????


----------



## OSO 805

have you ben to the sb show :dunno: are the spaces big :dunno:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 9 2006, 12:48 AM~5394945
> *what size frame????
> *


16in


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@May 9 2006, 05:29 PM~5395675
> *16in
> *



Hmm what category? :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

j.r where are you you fat baster


----------



## Harry's Dream

hey cutless y dont u just shut up! :twak:


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY HARRY....GO BACK AT LOOKING AT GAY PORN...


----------



## Lil Spanks

CASPER..EMPTY YOUR MAIL BOX


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 9 2006, 01:03 PM~5397491
> *CASPER..EMPTY YOUR MAIL BOX
> *


i did


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 8 2006, 08:00 AM~5389576
> *:cheesy: June 4, 2006--Santa Barbara, CA--Nite Life Car Club presents their annual Show n' Style Car Show at the Earl Warren Showgrounds. Indoor/outdoor event. Location-3400 Calle Real. Trophies First thru third in 30 categories. Best of show 8 foot trophy. Cash Prizes for arena car hop. Entertainment, vendors spot available, food by Fresh Mex Caterers. Beer garden. Pre-reg $25, day of event $30. For more inf call Danny (805)680-6339 or Juan (805)448-4580.
> *


who is actually going to go to this show


----------



## Lil Spanks

ABOUT 3 OR 4 BIKES..


----------



## casper805

CREMATOR


----------



## Lil Spanks

OFCOURSE


----------



## Lil Spanks

MY OG., MY RED BIKE ,AND THE THREE WHEELER


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 9 2006, 06:15 PM~5399057
> *MY OG., MY RED BIKE ,AND THE THREE WHEELER
> *


WAT A BOUT THE RED TRIKE


----------



## Lil Spanks

DONT KNOW YET..


----------



## casper805

THAT SHITS BAD


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@May 9 2006, 06:35 AM~5395473
> *have you ben to the sb show :dunno: are the spaces big :dunno:
> *


EY I NEED TO NOW HOW MANY YOUR TAKING


----------



## Lil Spanks

HOW MANY ARE YOU TAKING???


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 9 2006, 06:29 PM~5399175
> *HOW MANY ARE YOU TAKING???
> *


DONT NOE


----------



## Lil Spanks

LAGER


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY HURRY UP AND SEND THE MONEY FOR THE PLAUQES....I WANT MINE DAM IT.... :cheesy: I EVEN ORDER A NECKLAS


----------



## casper805

whe will probably send them tommorow


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 9 2006, 06:39 PM~5399239
> *HEY HURRY UP AND SEND THE MONEY FOR THE PLAUQES....I WANT MINE DAM IT.... :cheesy: I EVEN ORDER A NECKLAS
> *


how much for the necklace


----------



## OSO 805

berly talked to my homie and hes going to talk to 2 fools right now if thay want to goyn


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@May 9 2006, 07:08 PM~5399338
> *berly talked to my homie and hes going to talk to 2 fools right now if thay want to goyn
> *


yeah but how many ar you taking to the show


----------



## OSO 805

i dont now yet cuz we have to see how all of us are going to get down ther i can take three :happysad: in my truck might be able to get a traler from my dads work :dunno:


----------



## casper805

yeah with the trailer you can take more


----------



## Lil Spanks

IGHT DUDES..ILL TALK TO YOU GUYS LATER..AND B.P WELCOME BRO ILL SEE YOU AT THE SHOW BUT FOR NOW ILL TALK TO YOU GUYS LATERZ


----------



## casper805

:wave: l8


----------



## OSO 805

do you think you can bring a plaqae for me at the show i got the $$$  :dunno:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@May 9 2006, 07:20 PM~5399396
> *do you think you can bring a plaqae for me at the show i got the $$$   :dunno:
> *


i dont noe maybe 
im out ill be back later :wave: 
ey hit me up if you are going to come over here to oxnard


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 9 2006, 06:27 PM~5399163
> *EY I NEED TO NOW HOW MANY YOUR TAKING
> *


so are you going to pre regerster us :dunno: :biggrin: so its going to be $25 per each bike :dunno:  or can we fit 2 bikes in 1 space


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 9 2006, 07:24 PM~5399414
> *i dont noe maybe
> im out ill be back later :wave:
> ey hit me up if you are going to come over here to oxnard
> *


 :wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@May 9 2006, 07:27 PM~5399440
> *so are you going to pre regerster us :dunno:  :biggrin: so its going to be $25 per each bike :dunno:   or can we fit 2 bikes in 1 space
> *


15 pre reg 20 day of show


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 9 2006, 06:27 PM~5399163
> *EY I NEED TO NOW HOW MANY YOUR TAKING
> *


WHY DO U NEED TO KNOW :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 9 2006, 09:43 PM~5400260
> *WHY DO U NEED TO KNOW :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


so they can save us spots indors i called and they want to noe how many are going :uh:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@May 9 2006, 06:35 AM~5395473
> *have you ben to the sb show :dunno: are the spaces big :dunno:
> *


THERES PLENTY OF SPACE AS LONG AS U GET THERE EARLY


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 9 2006, 09:46 PM~5400275
> *so they can save us spots indors i called and they want to noe how many are going :uh:
> *


OH OK BUT. WHO NOE?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 9 2006, 09:50 PM~5400303
> *OH OK BUT. WHO NOE?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 9 2006, 08:02 AM~5395846
> *j.r where are you you fat baster
> *


RIGTH HERE FAT FUCK LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 9 2006, 09:52 PM~5400317
> *:dunno:
> *


R U TAKING YOUR BIKE   :dunno:


----------



## casper805

:dunno: 805lowridercruiser hurry up :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

:machinegun: :biggrin:  :wave: :buttkick: :nono: :happysad:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

i say you guys get real guns and shoot each other LOL :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@May 9 2006, 10:02 PM~5400393
> *:machinegun:  :biggrin:    :wave:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :happysad:
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

:0 :biggrin:   uffin: :thumbsup: :wave:  :tongue:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

OK NOW LETS JUST GET ALONG :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 9 2006, 10:15 PM~5400482
> *OK NOW LETS JUST GET ALONG :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

LOL 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

FLAVOR FLAVE


YEAH BOI :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

OH SHIT! I GUESS ITS STAYING ON HERE CASPER REPLYED TO IT
MY BAD LOL ITS STILL KINDA FUNNY THOUGHT


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser




----------



## 805 lowridercruiser




----------



## 805 lowridercruiser




----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

Ora tight! its my trike how i use to have it when i started LOL and its Edward throwing it up on the box THATS RIGTH DA BIG BAD 805


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

uffin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: I should of left it that color that shit look tight


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

YEAH THAT WAS THE BEST VERSION OF UR BIKE :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

and it was really clean no RUST


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 9 2006, 10:46 PM~5400654
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I should of left it that color that shit look tight
> *


me and raul have been telling you sinse you painted it


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

bitch dont talk its my bike shut the fuck up


----------



## TonyO

Whatup Artistics what's crackin today? :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHATS HAPPIN TONY... :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 9 2006, 11:14 PM~5400755
> *bitch dont talk its my bike shut the fuck up
> *


fuck you stupid im just saying it use to look better


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@May 9 2006, 10:31 PM~5400580
> *
> 
> *


that bottom piece is sic


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 8 2006, 10:54 AM~5390566
> *Car show in Tucson this weekend held by Unidos CC.
> 
> Took 2nd place to MOS bike.  The other bikes there were from a small local club, we both felt bad about beating them but oh well.  Someone took 3rd I think :dunno:
> *


weres the pictures


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 8 2006, 10:58 AM~5390594
> *Not yet.  He said he's sold it but waiting for the owner to finish paying it off so it was probably the last I'll ever see of that bike :tears:  I took a lot of pics though, I'll have to post them up tomorrow in a Memorial to MOS topic or somethin
> *


weres the topic


----------



## OSO 805

wat are you giys guna yous for your display   cuz i dont got 1 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

MINE DISPLAY IS TO BIG...


----------



## Lil Spanks

SEE TOO BIG...


----------



## OSO 805

ey you got pics of you entier display :worship:  :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@May 10 2006, 04:23 PM~5404770
> *ey you got pics of you entier display :worship:    :biggrin:
> *


i sed that late :uh:


----------



## OSO 805

wat is it 10 by 10 :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

i dont know.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@May 10 2006, 04:26 PM~5404795
> *wat is it 10 by 10 :dunno:
> *


were does it say that


----------



## Lil Spanks

this used to me my car..... :tears: :tears: :tears: i miss it...


----------



## Lil Spanks

yeah new page :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 10 2006, 06:10 PM~5405322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this used to me my car..... :tears:  :tears:  :tears: i miss it...
> *


that shit was nice homie :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

why dont you buy it back


----------



## Lil Spanks

O.K I NEED A HEAD COUNT OF WHOS GOING......AND WHERE WE CAN MEET....ITS MY FIRST TIME OUT THERE AND I WANNA SEE BOOBIES...   :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

im going. no problem meeting in my house


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHERE IN A CARDBOARD BOX.... :rofl:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

yeah ill save u a corner


----------



## Lil Spanks

ILL MEET YOU AT YOUR HOUSE....


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

hey at what time r u guys leaving anaheim??


----------



## casper805

who is aztec bike :dunno:


----------



## OSO 805

wat time is move in and wer you live lowriding 805 jr pm me adress


----------



## OSO 805

never mined you live in oxnared and were going to s.b


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

LOL Yeah brownpride I say u meet us at the show LOL


----------



## OSO 805

any of you fools got any extra miros :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@May 10 2006, 09:34 PM~5406589
> *never mined you live in oxnared and were going to s.b
> *


its OXNARD not oxnared


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

Maybe Oxnablue LOL


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 10 2006, 10:46 PM~5407039
> *Maybe Oxnablue LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@May 10 2006, 10:07 PM~5406812
> *any of you fools got any extra miros :biggrin:
> *


go buy some theyr only 20$


----------



## Lil Spanks

O.K JULY 8TH OR 22ND..OF A PINCIC..LET ME KNOW.....


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 10 2006, 08:36 PM~5405933
> *hey at what time r u guys leaving anaheim??
> *


LIKE AROUND 4 IN THE MORING..CUZ ITS A 2 HOUR DRIVE FOR US


----------



## Lil Spanks

NEW PAGE.YEAH... :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 11 2006, 08:30 AM~5408754
> *LIKE AROUND 4 IN THE MORING..CUZ ITS A 2 HOUR DRIVE FOR US
> *


so whos going


----------



## Lil Spanks

well see tomm.


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 11 2006, 08:30 AM~5408754
> *LIKE AROUND 4 IN THE MORING..CUZ ITS A 2 HOUR DRIVE FOR US
> *


So r u guys coming To OXNARD first then leaving from here


----------



## Lil Spanks

YEAH WELL MEET UP AND ALL ROLL TOGETHER........


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Where are you guys going?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 11 2006, 10:23 PM~5413698
> *Where are you guys going?
> *


santabarbara car show


----------



## Lil Spanks

ill be getting the plaques today..so if you want them send your money


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

........then......... :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

....now.... :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

weres the one with the banner


----------



## Lil Spanks

in your ass.... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SHADOW714

WAS UP ART HOWS UR CLUB DOIN


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 12 2006, 12:03 PM~5416346
> *in your ass.... :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 12 2006, 10:46 AM~5416254
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now.... :cheesy:
> *


whos who? :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 12 2006, 12:35 PM~5416542
> *whos who? :0
> *


DONT WORRY ABOUT IT


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 12 2006, 11:36 AM~5416547
> *DONT WORRY ABOUT IT
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 12 2006, 12:37 PM~5416551
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

newpage..... :cheesy:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 12 2006, 12:35 PM~5416542
> *whos who? :0
> *


805 lowridercruise, me, Casper, harrys dream and Cuttlass


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY ITS MR.CUNT LESS TO YOU...... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY LEAN TO HOLD THE GUN RIGHT ...YOU FAIRY


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

Oh OK MR.CUNT IN BETWEEN YOUR LEGS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

why r u going to MY SPACE


----------



## Lil Spanks

ON MYSPCAE...LOOKS GOOD THOUGH.. :thumbsup: ..BUT YOU STILL LOOK LIKE A FAIRY...J/K :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

I GOT A GUN YOU CAN HOLD....... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 12 2006, 01:31 PM~5416786
> *ON MYSPCAE...LOOKS GOOD THOUGH.. :thumbsup: ..BUT YOU STILL LOOK LIKE A FAIRY...J/K :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

I dont swing that way


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

BUT MINE SWINGS :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

AND AT 3P.M. IM GETTING THE PLAQUES..ILL TAKE PIC'S WHEN I GET THEM....


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 12 2006, 01:30 PM~5416778
> *HEY LEAN TO HOLD THE GUN RIGHT ...YOU FAIRY
> *


Ill post pic of diffrent angles so u could show me how to hold it LOL


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

So when do u want us to pay u?? At the show LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

MORE GIRLS ON YOUR MYSPACE.


----------



## Lil Spanks

IF YOU WANT THEM I NEED THE $$$$$$$$...


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 12 2006, 12:46 PM~5416254
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now.... :cheesy:
> *


who's who in this pic?


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

yeah could we pay u at thes how???????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 12 2006, 01:36 PM~5416831
> *So when do u want us to pay u?? At the show LOL
> *


are you going to the show in la


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR




----------



## NorCalLux

a bb gun


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

yeah LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHEN I SEE BOOBIES....... :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

NEW PAGE..... :cheesy:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

bb gun that breaks windows LOL


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

not a new page yet LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 12 2006, 02:40 PM~5416861
> *are you going to the show in la
> *


NAHH WERE SAVING UP FOR S.B


----------



## NorCalLux

:roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

I CALL THE GUY AND HE'S SENDING ME 5 APPS.. FOR PRE REG...


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 12 2006, 01:43 PM~5416900
> *NAHH WERE SAVING UP FOR S.B
> *


i was asking lowriding 805 jr


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

what show in LA???????


----------



## Lil Spanks

WELL #$#@$%%#%%#% YOU MAN.....


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

oh I DONT KNOW THERES NO BIKE CATEGORY


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 12 2006, 01:26 PM~5416752
> *805 lowridercruise, me, Casper, harrys dream and Cuttlass
> *


HERE NOE! :biggrin: :biggrin: it starts with the second guys whiich is 805lowridercruiser the first guy isnt even in our club stupid lil kid


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 12 2006, 01:45 PM~5416918
> *what show in LA???????
> *


the one at the college


----------



## Lil Spanks

L.A?????


----------



## NorCalLux

noe is blind he cant read


----------



## Lil Spanks

THAT GUY SCARES ME.......


----------



## NorCalLux

new page


----------



## Lil Spanks

NEW PAGE...... :cheesy:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

Im out be back Later :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

F.YOU LEAVE THEN.....


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

Oh yeah by the way since yesterday my trike has been put under construction.... LOL i dont think its going to Santa Barbara


----------



## Lil Spanks

LAGER......


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

whats lager???????????


----------



## NorCalLux

a kind of beer


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 12 2006, 01:56 PM~5417010
> *whats lager???????????
> *


that your laging it


----------



## Lil Spanks

NOT GOING....LAGER......


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 12 2006, 01:54 PM~5416997
> *Oh yeah by the way since yesterday my trike has been put under construction.... LOL i dont think its going to Santa Barbara
> *


 :0


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

huh  :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

FINE DONT GO....... :tears:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 12 2006, 01:58 PM~5417041
> *FINE DONT GO....... :tears:
> *


hes slow he doesnt get anything


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 12 2006, 01:57 PM~5417019
> *that your laging it
> *


what m i lagging on it was done...... i was just going to leave it as it was........ :biggrin: :biggrin: but then it got a very little scratch and my sponsor's decedied to re do it all :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

REDO IT DAM IT....3 WEEKS TO GO


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

Im not going no where no more............ my ride left me LOL


----------



## casper805

hhahahhaha


----------



## Lil Spanks

YOU ****


----------



## Lil Spanks

NEW PAGE.... :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 12 2006, 02:02 PM~5417070
> *YOU ****
> *


stop talking to your self


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

i dont think its going to be done in 3 weeks the guys want to cut the ______ ___ and other shit :dunno: :dunno: im just letting them do it cuz its free and i trust him

he did "field of dreams" and that shit came out good so ill see what he does to the trike :biggrin: :biggrin: cant say a lot of info cuz theres ppl that try to do it before u finish ur or should i say coppy ur shit LOL


----------



## casper805

as long as its ready for san diego right


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

yeah :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 12 2006, 02:04 PM~5417076
> *i dont think its going to be done in 3 weeks the guys want to cut the ______  ___ and other shit  :dunno:  :dunno: im just letting them do it cuz its free and i trust him
> 
> he did "field of dreams" and that shit came out good so ill see what he does to the trike :biggrin:  :biggrin: cant say a lot of info cuz theres ppl that try to do it before u finish ur or should i say coppy ur shit LOL
> *


your lucky no one read it


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHAT SAN DEIGO....IM GOING FRO LRM SHOW...


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

yeah that 1 LRM


----------



## Lil Spanks

IM GOING FOR SURE........


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

cutless r u at work?


----------



## Lil Spanks

YEAH ITS SLOW ,THAT WHY IM GOING TO PICK UP THE PLAQUES EARLY...


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

where do u work?? at the corner LOL J/K


----------



## Lil Spanks

I WORK AT VILLA FORD OF ORANGE...


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

at the parts department ???????


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

oh yeah im going to post a pic of my first trike in a wile LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

YEAH IN PARTS AND HURRY UP AND POST PIC..


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

yeah im downloading it to photobucket right now its so funny man but dont laught or else im going to take it off LOL j/k


----------



## Lil Spanks

ALRIGHT TALK TO YOU LATER IM GOING TO PICK UP THE PLAQUES


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

here it is and yeah its me LOL


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 12 2006, 02:55 PM~5417367
> *here it is and yeah its me LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wat happened to that bike


----------



## NorCalLux

are you crying?


----------



## casper805

hes trying to pick up his bike with a jack


----------



## NorCalLux

oh ya i see the bar for the jack now lol


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

I have no idea what happen to that lowlow bike LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

I like the other one better.......how big r they??????


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 12 2006, 11:28 PM~5419659
> *I like the other one better.......how big r they??????
> *


yeah i like the other ones better 2


----------



## Lil Spanks

THERE REGUALR BIKE PLAQUES ITS LIKE THE GUY DID THEM IN A HURRY..I WAS PISED OFF HE MADE ME WAIT FOR 2 HOURS..THEY DONT SAY BIKE CLUB AND I DIDNT EVEN GET MY CHAIN AND THE PLAQUES ARE SUPPOED TO BE BIGGER.......THE LAST TIME I DEAL WITH HIM


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

Tham that sucks...how big though like 6,7 or 8 inches long or what


----------



## casper805

how thik are they


----------



## Lil Spanks

LOOKY.........LOOKY...GUESS WHOOOO.....   ...BUSTING OUT IN S.B...


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 13 2006, 12:21 PM~5421804
> *LOOKY.........LOOKY...GUESS WHOOOO.....    ...BUSTING OUT IN S.B...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


     :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHAT DO YOU THINK GUYS.......WERE COMING UP...


----------



## Lil Spanks

ITS GOING TO TAKE OUT CASPER.....AND JR...... :rofl: :rofl: ...I KID,I KID..


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 13 2006, 12:26 PM~5421842
> *ITS GOING TO TAKE OUT CASPER.....AND JR...... :rofl:  :rofl: ...I KID,I KID..
> *


hahahahaha dont make me laugh


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

NEW PAGE.... :cheesy: :machinegun: HATERZ


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

fuck the trike looks tight :thumbsup: :thumbsup: that shit takes out my trike right now :biggrin: but i donnt think that it will after i redo it :0 :0


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

:wave: :wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 13 2006, 07:51 PM~5423944
> *fuck the trike looks tight :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: that shit takes out my trike right now :biggrin: but i donnt think that it will after i redo it :0  :0
> *


i dont think it will either


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

LOL but i dont want to compete with him anyways thats the same club :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

To the VENTURA CHAPT.... should we let Marky in?? he was cruising his bike right now and its complete and has a custom seat he just needs a paint job annd he need to clean up some of his parts.............what do u guys think?????


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

is it the frame that i had done for chris


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

yeah


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

tell him to cruise by my house if you see him


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

yeah


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

i mean no.............i didnt talk to him............he just pasted by..........but john says that he want to join.


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

what kind of seat does he have on it


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

didnt really see it but ivan told me reney didi for him


----------



## Lil Spanks

THROW SOME PICS SO I CAN CHECK IT OUT FIRST AND IS HE WILLING TO GO TO SHOW WITH YOU GUYS??? THINK ABOUT THAT


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY ANY HOTTYS GOING TO SB...I MEAN GIRLS.....


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

your boyfriend casper LOL


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 14 2006, 02:03 PM~5427890
> *THROW SOME PICS SO I CAN CHECK IT OUT FIRST AND IS HE WILLING TO GO TO SHOW WITH YOU GUYS??? THINK ABOUT THAT
> *


well will wait to see if he does get his paint job and if he dosent well we wont let him in


----------



## Lil Spanks

NEXT DO UP.....CASPER HOOK ME UP ON THIS ONE....


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 14 2006, 12:50 PM~5427523
> *To the VENTURA CHAPT.... should we let Marky in?? he was cruising his bike right now and its complete and has a custom seat he just needs a paint job annd he need to clean up some of his parts.............what do u guys think?????
> *


ill talk to him tommorow see wat he has done on it


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@May 14 2006, 03:51 PM~5428370
> *your boyfriend casper LOL
> *


fuck you bitch


----------



## OSO 805

:wave: was up homies i went to pomona to pic up my custom handle bars ,custom pedals, custom grips, and 3 rims of 144  uffin: :biggrin: :0 fuck casper i lost your number hafe way back i was going to see if i couldove kicked it at you casa :angry:  :twak: :banghead:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

Hey post pics of the bike from over there :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@May 14 2006, 10:33 PM~5430279
> *:wave: was up homies i went to pomona to pic up my custom handle bars ,custom pedals, custom grips, and 3 rims of 144   uffin:  :biggrin:  :0 fuck casper i lost your number hafe way back i was going to see if i couldove kicked it at you casa :angry:    :twak:  :banghead:
> *


i was in fresno


----------



## OSO 805

dont got nun


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@May 14 2006, 10:48 PM~5430353
> *dont got nun
> *


show us your custom parts


----------



## OSO 805

ey but im guna take a pic of all the homies to gether and ill post it


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

yeah


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@May 14 2006, 10:49 PM~5430362
> *ey but im guna take a pic of all the homies to gether and ill post it
> *


so how many are there all together


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 14 2006, 10:48 PM~5430358
> *show us your custom parts
> *


dont have any pics barly got them to day ill take pics of them dont wory


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 14 2006, 10:51 PM~5430376
> *so how many are there all together
> *


im in the midle of that its ben fuck this week i got family problems right now so kindof got distrakted


----------



## OSO 805

ey i got a decal in pomona of thee artistics it looks fuken tight guna put it on my truck tomaro


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

how old r u? annd isnt santa barbara part of ventura county????????????


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

Or did they change it already cuz i heared they wanted to change it to Santa barbara county :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 14 2006, 10:58 PM~5430428
> *how old r u? annd isnt santa barbara part of ventura county????????????
> *


thats wat i thought to when he told me sata barbara county


----------



## OSO 805

im 15 and no s.b is not part of ventura county how old are you


----------



## casper805

go to pg 25 and you will see the plaque


----------



## ozzylowrider

Casper, do u have any more pics of your bike i need some side on ones so i can start designin, or any news pic u have


----------



## OSO 805

is it even crome


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

IM 18...since when didi they change it.....cuz i know it has never been always like that


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 14 2006, 11:07 PM~5430484
> *IM 18...since when didi they change it.....cuz i know it has never been always like that
> *


my brain is over heading :around: :banghead: :around: :banghead:   naw i dont no i alwas thot it was santa barbra county :biggrin:  :dunno:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@May 14 2006, 11:14 PM~5430518
> *my brain is over heading :around:  :banghead:  :around:  :banghead:     naw i dont no i alwas thot it was santa barbra county :biggrin:    :dunno:
> *


fuck it all i no i live in the 805  :0


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@May 14 2006, 11:14 PM~5430518
> *my brain is over heading :around:  :banghead:  :around:  :banghead:     naw i dont no i alwas thot it was santa barbra county :biggrin:    :dunno:
> *


yea i think it is ventura county


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

Yup big bad 805


----------



## OSO 805

dam my parts are fuken tight the grips got ingraving uffin: im guna get engraving on the hadle bars fo free :thumbsup: uffin: :around: :around:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@May 14 2006, 11:21 PM~5430558
> *dam my parts are fuken tight the grips got ingraving uffin: im guna get engraving on the hadle bars fo free :thumbsup:  uffin:  :around:  :around:
> *


post up pics for tommorow


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

Orale :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@May 14 2006, 11:06 PM~5430477
> *is it even crome
> *


yeah it is but sinse its in the bag it doent look like it is


----------



## OSO 805

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY IF YOU WERE IN P-YOWN YOU SHOULD OF STOP BY IN ANAHEIM.....


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 15 2006, 12:07 AM~5430484
> *IM 18...since when didi they change it.....cuz i know it has never been always like that
> *


OHH 18 READY TO TAKE IT LIKE A MAN...DONT LOOK AT ME LIL PUPPET......DONT LOOK AT ME LIL PUPPET :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

OSO REPRESENTING L.A....


----------



## Lil Spanks

QUEER...


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 15 2006, 08:04 AM~5431674
> *OHH 18 READY TO TAKE IT LIKE A MAN...DONT LOOK AT ME LIL PUPPET......DONT LOOK AT ME LIL PUPPET :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


Orale Joto LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

I GOT THE JELLY


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

harry sucks LOL

Im out i need to go to school LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

BANNANA, AND DUCK TAPE FOR HARRY


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 15 2006, 08:04 AM~5431674
> *OHH 18 READY TO TAKE IT LIKE A MAN...DONT LOOK AT ME LIL PUPPET......DONT LOOK AT ME LIL PUPPET :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 15 2006, 02:24 PM~5433224
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HEY HO







MER WHEN?????


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 15 2006, 02:04 PM~5433406
> *HEY HO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MER WHEN?????
> *


whos homer


----------



## Lil Spanks

CASPER..YOUR HOMER.. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## OSO 805

:wave: ey wat do you giys go by


----------



## Lil Spanks

????????


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 15 2006, 05:17 PM~5434265
> *????????
> *


nick name :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

nick name me nope...


----------



## DodgerFan

alright cutlesss i know u have a 26" rear rim around the house i need it im puttin mz sexias bike back together and it needs some love im sanding blasting the frame this week but i need a rim , chain , and new tires wheres the place to go


----------



## Lil Spanks

yea i got hook up for that let me know what you need....you know ill hook u both up...


----------



## Lil Spanks

pm me and ill hook u up..


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@May 15 2006, 05:29 PM~5434317
> *alright cutlesss i know u have a 26" rear rim around the house i need it im puttin mz sexias bike back together and it needs some love im sanding blasting the frame this week but i need a rim , chain , and new tires wheres the place to go
> *


you lucky mother#%*@%# :angry: :biggrin:  :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DodgerFan

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@May 15 2006, 04:32 PM~5434334
> *you lucky mother#%*@%# :angry:  :biggrin:    :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *



why lucky???


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHAT KIND OF RIM..REGUALR OR DAYTON...


----------



## DodgerFan

regular no fancy shit


----------



## Lil Spanks

AND WHAT ELSE....


----------



## DodgerFan

2 tires white walls . a chrome chain . for now


----------



## Lil Spanks

OK I HOOKED U UP... I GOT IT..


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@May 15 2006, 05:36 PM~5434358
> *why lucky???
> *


mzsexia :around:  :worship: du :uh:


----------



## DodgerFan

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@May 15 2006, 04:43 PM~5434402
> *mzsexia :around:    :worship: du :uh:
> *



oh i guess so :uh: no big deal we hang out all the time so it aint no thing


----------



## DodgerFan

how much ? hit me up i just sent u a p.m


----------



## Lil Spanks

LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU NEED IT AND WELL GO FROM THERE.


----------



## OSO 805

:wave: :scrutinize:


----------



## DodgerFan

this week


----------



## Lil Spanks

NO PROBLEM.


----------



## Lil Spanks

MAN WERE ARE THE REST OF THE HOMOS AT.... :rofl:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@May 15 2006, 05:32 PM~5434334
> *you lucky mother#%*@%# :angry:  :biggrin:    :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


thats his sister


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 15 2006, 06:32 PM~5434863
> *thats his sister
> *


 :biggrin: nothin like a brotha hooken it up


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@May 15 2006, 05:29 PM~5434317
> *alright cutlesss i know u have a 26" rear rim around the house i need it im puttin mz sexias bike back together and it needs some love im sanding blasting the frame this week but i need a rim , chain , and new tires wheres the place to go
> *


Lets make it part of THEE ARTISTICS BIKE CLUB :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## casper805

SO WAT DO YOU GUYS THINK ABOUT LETTING MARKY IN THE CLUB


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

well we have to wait to see if he gets a paint job


----------



## Lil Spanks

LET ME CHECK IT OUT BRO


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

i know cutlesswangin should see it since his the main one and will u sell the rims on the red schwinn :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

NO


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

LOL theres nothing to check out its the same as my trikes frame its just not painted


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

and no twisted parts dont worry we r not getting him i made up my mind that foo is a stupid little kid....tag along kid.....................


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 15 2006, 10:12 PM~5435804
> *LET ME CHECK IT OUT BRO
> *


here it is 
























the only thing i like is the seat


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

it looks clean


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

but it needs more parts


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

Its that a piant job or primer i didnt see it like that last itme


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@May 15 2006, 10:20 PM~5435844
> *it looks clean
> *


thats wat i told him when i saw it i told him dat shit looks clean and it does


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

i think it has a crack on the skirt :scrutinize:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@May 15 2006, 10:26 PM~5435869
> *i think it has a crack on the skirt  :scrutinize:
> *


it does


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

is it spay can paint :scrutinize:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 15 2006, 10:24 PM~5435860
> *Its that a piant job or primer i didnt see it like that last itme
> *


yeah its primer for now 
dam raul you notice everything


----------



## casper805

look at how many replies 
Topic has attachmentsTHEE ARTISTICS BIKE CLUB * 123» 41
V.C..O.C.....CHAPS.....805 CUTLESSSWANGIN 9,016 Today, 10:30 PM
Last post by: casper805


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 15 2006, 10:30 PM~5435895
> *yeah its primer for now
> dam raul you notice everything
> *


 :uh: :happysad: :scrutinize: :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@May 15 2006, 10:36 PM~5435914
> *:uh:  :happysad:  :scrutinize:  :nono:  :buttkick:
> *


why do u put that its true.................LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

WELL A NAICE PAINT JOB WOULD LOOK NICE AND THANKS CASPER FOR THE PIC :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:tongue:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## deville

I wanna fuck her before i die.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 16 2006, 04:37 PM~5440393
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....BOOOOOOOOOOOBIES... :cheesy:
> *


dam hopefully theres some hynas like that at the show


----------



## Lil Spanks

THERE BETTER BE YOU SAID YOU HAVE SOME HYNAS...


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 16 2006, 07:53 AM~5437312
> *WELL A NAICE PAINT JOB WOULD LOOK NICE AND THANKS CASPER FOR THE PIC :wave:
> *


no pob


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 16 2006, 05:43 PM~5440740
> *THERE BETTER BE YOU SAID YOU HAVE SOME HYNAS...
> *


UH NO. It was me. LOL Hopefully they r still down to go but there not as old as those models but we'll make them that old LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

YOU BABOSO....I WANNA SEE BOOBIES......  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

OK OK MAN. they'll be boobies at the show any ways :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 17 2006, 09:32 AM~5444485
> *OK OK MAN. they'll be boobies at the show any ways :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 he actualy came to school today


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

man i go to skool every day even if its at 10 like today LOL


----------



## NorCalLux

school is kool


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 17 2006, 04:52 PM~5446677
> *man i go to skool every day even if its at 10 like today LOL
> *


YOU GO TO SKOOL..HA..GO TO SKOOL JUST FOR LUNCH AND GO HOME :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHERE ARE MY MEMBER AT THEM PHYUCKERS


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY DOPEY..LIKE THE BIKES AND MY MODEL... :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 17 2006, 06:15 PM~5447462
> *WHERE ARE MY MEMBER AT THEM PHYUCKERS
> *


your the one thats never on and the rest come on after 9


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

yeah i only go to skool for lunch cuz its cheapper than if i eat hear in my house.............LOL.....


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 16 2006, 04:37 PM~5440393
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....BOOOOOOOOOOOBIES... :cheesy:
> *


nice! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

im back from lunch at skool LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 18 2006, 01:10 PM~5452078
> *im back from lunch at skool LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

R U STILL IN SKOOL OR DID U STAY HOME............CUZ U GO AFTER NUTRITION BREAK HUH............


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 18 2006, 01:47 PM~5452332
> *R U STILL IN SKOOL OR DID U STAY HOME............CUZ U GO AFTER NUTRITION BREAK HUH............
> *


nah im still at school but i go to school after 1st period


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

last time it was after 2nd huh..........u woke up late............lazy ass.........LOL.......what time does this period u r in end?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 18 2006, 02:06 PM~5452496
> *last time it was after 2nd huh..........u woke up late............lazy ass.........LOL.......what time does this period u r in end?
> *


2 min
i just didnt want to do a presentation thats why i went after 2nd


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

orale


----------



## Lil Spanks

mother phyuckers


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

What......


----------



## Lil Spanks

what


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

NEW PAGE :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 18 2006, 06:46 PM~5454150
> *HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


were did you get this one


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

I remember that girl she had a fat tummy............but ill still do her......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 18 2006, 07:27 PM~5454363
> *I remember that girl she had a fat tummy............but ill still do her......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i remember shes the one that said can you see my big belly


----------



## NorCalLux

lol


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

She has some DSL


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

Here it is Johnny....


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 18 2006, 08:13 PM~5454579
> *Here it is Johnny....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yeah right


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 18 2006, 07:13 PM~5454579
> *Here it is Johnny....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Was that frame painted green with murals? Where did you get that from?


----------



## Lil Spanks

he stole it :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 18 2006, 10:02 PM~5455300
> *Was that frame painted green with murals? Where did you get that from?
> *


No......I made it


----------



## Lil Spanks

out of cow shit.... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

something like that


----------



## Lil Spanks

hey you wanna do my frame?????


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats why im trying to get rid of it..........


----------



## Lil Spanks

my name is phyuck yu.........bicthes


----------



## Lil Spanks

get rid of what????


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 18 2006, 10:09 PM~5455343
> *get rid of what????
> *


the frame


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 18 2006, 10:07 PM~5455331
> *hey you wanna do my frame?????
> *


tell 805 lowrider cruiser he has a welder and i dont


----------



## Lil Spanks

your my back up bro...


----------



## Lil Spanks

so is casper and eveyone


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I saw a frame exactly like that one with murals and stuff. I dont know if the owner sold it or what?


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

I think i know wich 1 its a trike and NO i didnt copy it i had it done already and 805 Lwridercruiser showed me it and i was like fuck.......but fuck it......but i think my back skirts r diffrent........... :dunno: :dunno: i think he has a pic of it............so 805 post it if u still have it to see what the diffrences r.......


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 18 2006, 10:11 PM~5455359
> *your my back up bro...
> *


LOL we r with u LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

hey not like that buddy..... :nono: :rofl:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 19 2006, 08:06 AM~5456891
> *hey not like that buddy..... :nono:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

where are my chitters at???


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 19 2006, 04:12 PM~5459643
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


were did you get this pic from


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 19 2006, 03:12 PM~5459643
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


to bad u cant see the taco


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 19 2006, 08:06 AM~5456891
> *hey not like that buddy..... :nono:  :rofl:
> *


Why not..........LOL.........


----------



## Lil Spanks

you ****.... :twak: ..call me.....


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 19 2006, 08:36 PM~5461101
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


all your halloween costumes


----------



## Lil Spanks

phyuck yu bicth :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 19 2006, 11:22 PM~5461741
> *phyuck yu bicth :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

new page...... :rofl:


----------



## casper805

new page


----------



## Lil Spanks

PAGE THIS


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 19 2006, 11:26 PM~5461758
> *PAGE THIS
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

SUCK IT


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 19 2006, 11:34 PM~5461794
> *SUCK IT
> *


 :twak: :twak: pinche joto


----------



## casper805

you ready for the show cutless how many are you taking


----------



## Lil Spanks

DUDE IM READY TO ROLL...


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

im not


----------



## Lil Spanks

:angry: :nono:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 19 2006, 11:51 PM~5461872
> *im not
> *


why not


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

I JUST DONT KNOW.....I HAVENT FOUND A RIDE NEIGTHER....SO.......


----------



## Lil Spanks

A RIDE????


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 19 2006, 11:57 PM~5461896
> *I JUST DONT KNOW.....I HAVENT FOUND A RIDE NEIGTHER....SO.......
> *


your sis said no


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 19 2006, 11:58 PM~5461900
> *A RIDE????
> *


a ride to the show


----------



## Lil Spanks

GIVE ME FIVE MIN. WITH HER AND SHE'LL CHANGE HER MINED.....................................................J/K... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

.........AHHH MY FAVORITE.... :worship:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

SHE GOT MAD CUZ OF THE OTHER SHOW..............THAT WE WERE THERE TO LONG........BUT SHE DOSENT GET THAT SHIT YET......


----------



## Lil Spanks

:nono: :scrutinize:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 20 2006, 12:00 AM~5461909
> *SHE GOT MAD CUZ OF THE OTHER SHOW..............THAT WE WERE THERE TO LONG........BUT SHE DOSENT GET THAT SHIT YET......
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :thumbsup: uffin:   :cheesy: :roflmao: :biggrin: :tongue: :rofl: :worship: :wave:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

HAHAHAH NO BITCH DONT START CUZ ILL KNOCK U OUT BITCH.........OR ILL THELL CHICKEN TO DO IT SINCE HE STILL WANTS TO........HAHAHA LOL.......SO SHUT THE FUCK UP


----------



## Lil Spanks

???????????????


----------



## Lil Spanks

:dunno:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

I WAZ TALKING TO CASPER..............


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: ....CASPER......


----------



## Lil Spanks

BICTHES


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

IM OUT..........I DONT WANT TO BRAKE MY COMPUTER!


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup: IGHT LATER BRO


----------



## casper805

l8


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

L8ETZ


----------



## casper805

fucken 805 ferny fucked up your fender


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHAT......


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 20 2006, 03:50 PM~5464539
> *WHAT......
> *


yeah hes fender got fucked up ill post pics later


----------



## Lil Spanks

POST NOW DAMM IT......


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

they just got all scratceh up....................but hopefully ill have them re-done by SB...........


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

Where the pic from today Casper..........and there was a show in Santa Paula........But u know why i didnt go..........LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

hey you guys going to san diego :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 20 2006, 10:54 PM~5466220
> *Where the pic from today Casper..........and there was a show in Santa Paula........But u know why i didnt go..........LOL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you still should have gone


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by lalove_@May 20 2006, 11:50 PM~5466353
> *hey you guys going to san diego  :biggrin:
> *


yea 
maybe


----------



## Lil Spanks

HELL YEA ILL BE IN SAN DEIGO.....


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

THERE YOU GO CASPER


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

SOMETHING I PUT TOGETHER


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 21 2006, 02:44 AM~5466616
> *you still should have gone
> *


hell no ............i was going with my sis since she works there, but she didnt let me go cuz of what happened............LOL..............and my bro got snagged with bud by a undercover cop............LOL..............every one now in day is getting in trouble with the law...........LOL


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 21 2006, 11:26 AM~5467663
> *hell no ............i was going with my sis since she works there, but she didnt let me go cuz of what happened............LOL..............and my bro got snagged with bud by a undercover cop............LOL..............every one now in day is getting in trouble with the law...........LOL
> *


your bro smokes bud now


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 21 2006, 10:39 AM~5467505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


get some real lv like this


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 21 2006, 04:15 PM~5468759
> *your bro smokes bud now
> *


Not that i know but he snagged with some........


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 21 2006, 06:20 PM~5469286
> *Not that i know but he snagged with some........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

****....


----------



## bad news

:biggrin: ill see you guys there then hopefully


----------



## Lil Spanks

hey if your alone..hang out with us... :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY DUDE'S, THERES A 50/50 CHANCE WE MIGHT NOT MAKE IT TO THE SHOW ON THE 4....WELL SEE WHAT HAPPENS......ILL KEEP YOU UPDATED..


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 22 2006, 01:11 PM~5474222
> *HEY DUDE'S, THERES A 50/50 CHANCE WE MIGHT NOT MAKE IT TO THE SHOW ON THE 4....WELL SEE WHAT HAPPENS......ILL KEEP YOU UPDATED..
> *


why not :twak:


----------



## Lil Spanks

MONEY BRO....


----------



## Lil Spanks

ITS ALL ABOUT MONEY.....


----------



## TonyO

Post up more boobies, they always help me forget about $$ problems :biggrin: 

Damn that'd be a bad ass theme for a car "Broke but they keep on comin" with murals of fine women crowdin this broke ass fool :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

AND SOMETHING FOR THE LADYS


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

WELL....I HAVE BAD NEWS.....WE CANT MAKE IT TO S.B...I HAVE TO GET MY TRUCKED WORKED ON AND THAT WAS MY S.B MONEY......#@!$#%^$&@^


----------



## casper805

dam that suxs homie


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

u guys suck ass


----------



## OSO 805

:wave:  dam not going to s.b


----------



## bad news

what bikes are you guys takeing hope fully ill get to meet someof you guys :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

your going  hope to see all the fools im taking 6


----------



## OSO 805

got the internet back just a little bit ago :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 22 2006, 11:16 PM~5478358
> *u guys suck ass
> *


he said he will go if whe send him the money for the plaques cause he had to borrow money to pay for them


----------



## OSO 805

fuck gota make my display this week :biggrin: :uh: and get my frame painted on thersday or friday


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

your a pimp when you could get a girl to do this


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@May 22 2006, 11:36 PM~5478432
> *your a pimp when you could get a girl do this
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@May 22 2006, 11:36 PM~5478432
> *your a pimp when you could get a girl to do this
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: thanks for sharing!


----------



## ozzylowrider

Iv always liked this topic :biggrin:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

TTT for the BOBBIES :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

:0 :worship:


Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

BICTH.....THATS A MAN WITH BIG TITTYS.....AND ITS ON NOW.... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TonyO

Damn this has now become a non work friendly topic for me :tears: Keep postin dem up though :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

NEW PAGE.... :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

FORGET THE BIKES...WE WANT THE BOOBIES.....


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 23 2006, 08:32 AM~5479762
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pinche joto


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 23 2006, 10:32 PM~5481038
> *pinche joto
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 23 2006, 08:26 AM~5479726
> *FORGET THE BIKES...WE WANT THE BOOBIES.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

empty your pm box lowrider cruiser


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY...


----------



## Lil Spanks

THATS CASPER BOOBIES....


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

:uh: who the fuck is this fagget ZIGS805


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 23 2006, 04:24 PM~5482449
> *THATS CASPER BOOBIES....
> *


naw CASPER bobbies are bigger :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@May 23 2006, 04:25 PM~5482452
> *:uh: who the fuck is this fagget ZIGS805
> *


thats fernando


----------



## Lil Spanks

OH YEAHHHHHH :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 23 2006, 05:28 PM~5482465
> *thats fernando
> *


WHO????? :nono:


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY BROWNPRIDE AND ZIGGY HAVE THE SAME PICS


----------



## Lil Spanks

i love boobies


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 23 2006, 04:32 PM~5482492
> *WHO????? :nono:
> *


that other fool that was with us at the beach if you look at the pic you will no who he is


----------



## Lil Spanks

oh kool


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

yeah he's the one that says he'll have his bike done this weekend........................................................................................................................................then the weekend comes by and his bike is not done.......................................... :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:   :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ..........so i dont know about him


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 23 2006, 04:59 PM~5482685
> *HEY BROWNPRIDE AND ZIGGY HAVE THE SAME PICS
> *


 :nono: i call that shit first :nono: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :twak......................wut's up thee artistics


----------



## OSO 805

i got 2 15'' subs and a jvc car cd player for the trike two day :biggrin: :0


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

tight..........im getting my box upholster hopefully its done for the show............but i only have two 6x9's and two 6 1/2's...........


----------



## Lil Spanks

HURRY UP BRO..YOU BETTER BE GOING NEXT WEEKEND...


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 24 2006, 08:04 AM~5486219
> *HURRY UP BRO..YOU BETTER BE GOING NEXT WEEKEND...
> *


he said hes going to take 6 bikes


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@May 23 2006, 10:22 PM~5484497
> *:nono: i call that shit first :nono:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :twak......................wut's up thee artistics
> *


i told him to change it :twak:
sup :wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 23 2006, 10:33 PM~5484583
> *tight..........im getting my box upholster hopefully its done for the show............but i only have two 6x9's and two 6 1/2's...........
> *


that shits tight cause it sounds clean


----------



## Lil Spanks

mr. 805 crusin.....which bikes are you taking?????you are going right..


----------



## Lil Spanks

i mean to s.b show


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

:wave:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by lalove_@May 22 2006, 10:25 PM~5478395
> *what bikes are you guys takeing hope fully ill get to meet someof you guys  :biggrin:
> *



 any body


----------



## Lil Spanks

YOULL SEE THE CREMATION OUT THERE :cheesy:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

ill probaly take my trike if its done and my purple bike..........and i think lowridercruisers is taking like 3 or 4 but im not sure yet


----------



## Lil Spanks

AT SAN DEIGO I MEAN


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

hey so how many r coming


----------



## Lil Spanks

GO TO SKOOL YOU LAZY BUM :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## bad news

i am for sure watchout have something for you guys :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ssshhh :scrutinize:


----------



## Lil Spanks

ARE YOU GOING TO SAN DE.?? LALOVE


----------



## bad news

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: for sure homie ill be there and my new bike


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 24 2006, 11:04 PM~5491966
> *GO TO SKOOL YOU LAZY BUM :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


yeah............. :biggrin: i always go even if it for 2 periods but atleas i show up LOL


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

let me do this, this time ................NEW PAGE! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by lalove_@May 24 2006, 11:08 PM~5491982
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: for sure homie ill be there and my new bike
> *


did you leave the frame the same???/
wat parts are you going to put on it


----------



## bad news

"diffrent" are you going


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 24 2006, 11:02 PM~5491954
> *AT SAN DEIGO I MEAN
> *


so your not taking the cremator to the sb show


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by lalove_@May 25 2006, 12:14 AM~5492314
> *"diffrent" are you going
> *


dont noe yet so you painted the frame a different color you should have left it the same


----------



## bad news

ooohhh no only a crazy man would touch that frame  but as for the parts ill be posting pictures of it after sandiego so every one can see it some people know about it but thats on low :biggrin: :scrutinize: 

so are you going to be there and which one of all you bikes are takeing :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by lalove_@May 25 2006, 12:27 AM~5492362
> *ooohhh no only a crazy man would touch that frame   but as for the parts ill be posting pictures of it after sandiego so every one can see it some people know about it but thats on low  :biggrin:  :scrutinize:
> 
> so are you going to be there and which one of all you bikes are takeing  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


to wat show sb or sd


----------



## bad news

sb is to fucken far and iam not ready for it but san diego


----------



## casper805

shit i dont no if im going to go but im going to try but it is kind of far so i dont noe maybe and if i do then ill try to take my bike if its done


----------



## TonyO

Damn, 3 pages without boobies? You're slackin there Cutlass :twak:


----------



## Lil Spanks

AHH TONY YOU PUT ME ON THE SPOT.... :banghead:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

OLNY FOR TONY..... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TonyO

Very nice but she a little flat


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

CASPER...EMPTY YOUR MAIL BOX PUTO


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

HOW BOUT THAT TONY......


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 26 2006, 02:02 AM~5496409
> *HOW BOUT THAT TONY......
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

you like the pics rabit


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 25 2006, 02:04 PM~5495604
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you better be bringing some of those to the sb show


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@May 23 2006, 01:34 AM~5478708
> *Iv always liked this topic  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Harry's Dream_@Apr 6 2006, 08:42 AM~5190033
> *hey cutlessswangin u no u would never actually ride ur bike.
> *


idot why dont you ever reply in this topic anymore your always online reply you are in the club thats wat this yopc is for


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 11 2006, 04:58 PM~5222077
> *Man I think that Incredibles bike is gonna spank both our asses in Vegas this year :tears:
> *


alot of people are talking about this fucken bike but no one has any fucken pics of it


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

casper im tired of u just replying saying stupid shit just shut the fuck up
OH YEAH WHAT HAPPEN TO WHAT WAS SOPPOSED TO HAPPEN TODAY ABOUT THA SHIT WITH THE PHOTO SHOOT.....


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 26 2006, 11:13 PM~5504060
> *casper im tired of u just replying saying stupid shit just shut the fuck up
> OH YEAH WHAT HAPPEN TO WHAT WAS SOPPOSED TO HAPPEN TODAY ABOUT THA SHIT WITH THE PHOTO SHOOT.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

old skool


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY ILL TALK TO YOU HOMOS NEXT WEEK...ILL BE OUT FOR A BIT SO ILL SEE YOU AT THE SHOW IN S.B..BE READY BICTHES....ILL CALL YOU FROM THERE.....HAVE YOUR SELL PHONE REDAY J.R....ILL BE CALLING YOU WHEN I GET THERE OR HALFWAYS... GET US INDOORS....SO WERE ALL TOGETHER...IGHT LATER BICTHES


----------



## Lil Spanks

ONLY 4 BIKES ARE GOING SO BE READY FOR US


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 27 2006, 09:53 AM~5505396
> *HEY ILL TALK TO YOU HOMOS NEXT WEEK...ILL BE OUT FOR A BIT SO ILL SEE YOU AT THE SHOW IN S.B..BE READY BICTHES....ILL CALL YOU FROM THERE.....HAVE YOUR SELL PHONE REDAY J.R....ILL BE CALLING YOU WHEN I GET THERE OR HALFWAYS... GET US INDOORS....SO WERE ALL TOGETHER...IGHT LATER BICTHES
> *


so r we geting indoors or did u have to pre-reg for indoors............


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

how about u guys call us when u guys r near OXNRAD like in camarillo or something then we could start heading that way too and meet up in the freeway some where :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 27 2006, 10:13 AM~5505440
> *how about u guys call us when u guys r near OXNRAD like in camarillo or something then we could start heading that way too and meet up in the freeway some where :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i thought they were going to meet up at your pad


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

well read what he posted :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: call him and ask him


----------



## casper805

look cutless better late then never


----------



## casper805




----------



## chevy_grl

HEY WUZ UP THEE ARTISTICS


----------



## Aztecbike

HEY WUZ UP IT'S ANGEL


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by chevy_grl_@May 27 2006, 06:50 PM~5507130
> *HEY WUZ UP THEE ARTISTICS
> *


 :wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@May 27 2006, 06:57 PM~5507155
> *HEY WUZ UP IT'S ANGEL
> *


dam you finally reply


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by chevy_grl_@May 27 2006, 06:50 PM~5507130
> *HEY WUZ UP THEE ARTISTICS
> *


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

pinche joto r u bored or what stop posting shit already.........sincerly JR


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

LOL.............bitch ass casper where u at.......r we rolling to bakers field for tommorow.............LOL........


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 27 2006, 10:27 PM~5508074
> *LOL.............bitch ass casper where u at.......r we rolling to bakers field for tommorow.............LOL........
> *


NAW FOOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by chevy_grl_@May 27 2006, 07:50 PM~5507130
> *HEY WUZ UP THEE ARTISTICS
> *


 :dunno: ??????


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@May 27 2006, 07:57 PM~5507155
> *HEY WUZ UP IT'S ANGEL
> *


hey whats up bro....


----------



## Lil Spanks

IGHT BICTHES AND LADYS.....FOR NEXT WEEKS SHOW IN S.B, WHERE ALL GOING TO MEET BEHIND THE MALL. THE V.C GUYS KNOWS WHAT MALL,ILL BE LEAVEING O.C AROUND 4 IN THE MORNING OR EARLYER, AND MEET YOU GUYS AT THE MALL,SO DONT FORGET,AS FOR S.B. CHAPTER...WILL MEET YOU OVER THERE BUT DONT GO IN YET..WAIT FOR US IN THE PARKING LOT...SO WE CAN ALL ROLL IN TOGETHER....IF YOU GOT ANY ? LET ME KNOW.


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

how about we meet in some ones house.........................


----------



## Lil Spanks

I JUST WANNA MEET CLOSE TO THE FREEWAY CUZ OF GAS IN MY TRUCK...


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

what mall r u talking about........where the last car show was going to be at................if it is we live like 7 blocks before that...............closer to the freeway


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 28 2006, 05:57 PM~5510592
> *what mall r u talking about........where the last car show was going to be at................if it is we live like 7 blocks before that...............closer to the freeway
> *


yea that one


----------



## Lil Spanks

ANYWHERE NEAR THE FREEWAY AND TAKE THE PICKEL OUT OF YOUR MOUTH AND GIVE IT TO CASPER.... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 28 2006, 05:59 PM~5510597
> *ANYWHERE NEAR THE FREEWAY AND TAKE THE PICKEL OUT OF YOUR MOUTH AND GIVE IT TO CASPER.... :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :angry: :nono: :twak: :twak:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

pacific view mall in ventura is right next to the freeway or we could meet at home depot and is right next to the freeway to


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

hahahha.............but what pickle the 1 u have up urs............. :roflmao: :roflmao: hey what other places do u guys know around here maybe we could meet like in best buy right next to the freeway............or will just meet u guys in the shoulder of the free way just park there............LOL


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

some where lets just make up ur minds


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

hey we got the whole crew up in here :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 28 2006, 06:04 PM~5510613
> *hey we got the whole crew up in here :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


plus 2 guests


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

NEW PAGE BITCHES :0


----------



## casper805

dam 54 pages in just two month


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

BITCH ITS ALMOST TWO MONTHS YOU IDIOT :roflmao:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

thats what i was thinking


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

LOL


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

Hey everyone from V.C CAHPT.. i got a yes on the trailer so we could load it up and take it i just need to get the thing to connect it and get the lights to work


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 28 2006, 06:19 PM~5510666
> *Hey everyone from V.C CAHPT.. i got a yes on the trailer so we could load it up and take it i just need to get the thing to connect it and get the lights to work
> *


he sold it to yu or he will just let you borrow it


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

nah its still the guys but my dad said it was allright to take it he is just going to ask him for that shit to connect it to the truck cuz he took it


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 28 2006, 06:23 PM~5510680
> *nah its still the guys but my dad said it was allright to take it he is just going to ask him for that shit to connect it to the truck cuz he took it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

2 GUEST...CUCUMBERS AND PICKELS.....AND ITS BETTER IF I MEET YOU OF THE SHODER ON THE FREEWAY


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

so raul maybe we could try to fit all the bikes on there so u dont have to take the van


----------



## Lil Spanks

OH SHIT NEW PAGE ALREADY :cheesy:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 28 2006, 06:25 PM~5510690
> *2 GUEST...CUCUMBERS AND PICKELS.....AND ITS BETTER IF I MEET YOU OF THE SHODER ON THE FREEWAY
> *


yeah i think its a good idea


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 28 2006, 06:25 PM~5510692
> *so raul maybe we could try to fit all the bikes on there so u dont have to take the van
> *


you think all the bikes fit in there


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

we could fit like at least 5 including 2 trike i think


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 28 2006, 06:29 PM~5510718
> *we could fit like at least 5 including 2 trike i think
> *


alright start counting all the bikes that are going


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

my two bikes and like 3 from raul


----------



## Lil Spanks

JR..BENDEKO...DONT SCRACH YOUR BIKE THIS TIME...


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

and we could fit 1 in the back of the Expedition..........or amybe 2 if we take them apart


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

i still havent fixed them.......LOL......and its pendejo for the 3rd time


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

im going to do everything in the last minute


----------



## casper805

alright so its your purple one 
the blue trike
the blue bike 
rauls sisters
the 12 inch 
and mine if its done


----------



## Lil Spanks

OK BENDEKO....... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

no not urs


----------



## Lil Spanks

OK
MINE,
MY LADY,
AND THE BLUE ONE WITH AIR,
AND A 12 PACK OF CORONAS FOR ME


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

LOL................hey we need to see how many we could actually fit


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

what happened with the trikes they r not coming............the other guy with the aztec shit saiid he was coming down too


----------



## Lil Spanks

OK THE WHITE TRIKE.NO MONEY BUT HES ROLLING WITH ME STILL AND THE RED ONE WAS MOVING SO HE COULDNT GO AND I HAVENT HEARD FROM THE AZTEC BIKE..


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

what its only like 20 bucks tell him to save his lunch money and go pick up cans from the street or steal them from the old folks............how do u think i get my money.............i save my lunch money and collect cans to recycle


----------



## Lil Spanks

ITS 30 BUCK FOR NO PRE REG..


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

isnt that for cars :dunno: :dunno: oh i guess


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 28 2006, 06:49 PM~5510805
> *ITS 30 BUCK FOR NO PRE REG..
> *


no stupid its 15 pre reg 20 at the door


----------



## Lil Spanks

I THOUGH IT WAS 30???? BECUZ IT DOESNT SAY ANYTHING ON BIKES


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 28 2006, 06:52 PM~5510820
> *I THOUGH IT WAS 30???? BECUZ IT DOESNT SAY ANYTHING ON BIKES
> *


yea it doesnt say anything about bikes but i called and he said 20 with 2 rist bands


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

ok


----------



## Lil Spanks

SHIT MANN I OVER HERE SAVING UP DAM YOU....


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

well im out talk to u guys later on............L8ETZ


----------



## casper805

l8


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

i was bored


----------



## Lil Spanks

26


----------



## casper805

this fool using his razor for a spring


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY WERES B.P AT SO WE CAN SEE HOW MANY HES BRING


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 28 2006, 07:02 PM~5510883
> *HEY WERES B.P AT SO WE CAN SEE HOW MANY HES BRING
> *


he told me and jr the other day that he was bringing 7


----------



## Lil Spanks

WELL WE GOT TO FIND OUT...AND WHOS chevy_grl


----------



## casper805

thats wat im saying


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

are we going indoors or outdoors


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@May 27 2006, 06:57 PM~5507155
> *HEY WUZ UP IT'S ANGEL
> *


ey are you going to go to the show to


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@May 28 2006, 07:09 PM~5510915
> *are we going indoors or outdoors
> *


ill tell you guys tommorow


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

why cant you tell us right now :machinegun: :angry: :twak: :buttkick: :around: :nono: :banghead:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@May 28 2006, 07:16 PM~5510949
> *why cant you tell us right now :machinegun:  :angry:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :around:  :nono:  :banghead:
> *


cause i wont noe untill tomorow :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

WHY U FUCKER :twak: :twak:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@May 28 2006, 07:19 PM~5510956
> *WHY U FUCKER :twak:  :twak:
> *


cause he is going to tell me tommorow cause today he was at elysian park


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

ASK ME IF I CARE BITCH


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

J/P BITCH DONT GET BUTT HURT THE NEXT PERSON TO POST IS GAY


----------



## Lil Spanks

DO YOU CARE BICTH....YOU SAID ASK YOU.... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

LOL :roflmao: I GUESS IT IS TRUE THE NEXT ONE TO POST IS GAY TO :0


----------



## casper805

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
next one to post is gay


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

I GUESS CASPER IS GAY TO :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@May 28 2006, 07:42 PM~5511061
> *I GUESS CASPER IS GAY TO  :roflmao:
> *


i guess raul is gay to


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

WHY DID YOU EDIT YOUR SHIT BITCH


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@May 28 2006, 07:44 PM~5511067
> *WHY DID YOU EDIT YOUR SHIT BITCH
> *


cause your doing that shit to


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

BECAUSE YOUR GAY BITCH POST AGAIN


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

NEW PAGE BITCH


----------



## Lil Spanks

YOU FAGGGGGGOT BICTH


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 28 2006, 07:48 PM~5511087
> *IM A *** BITCH
> *


YOU SAID IT NOT ME :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

IGHT TALK TO YOU HOMOS IN A LITTLE BIT


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

OK **** I'LL TALK TO YOU LATER THEN


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

stop posting shit like that


----------



## Lil Spanks

jr ...SHUT UP AND KEEP SUCKING...... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

LOL


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

fuck u...................


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

BICTHES


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 28 2006, 09:46 PM~5511795
> *BICTHES
> *


DONT BE TALKING TO YOURSELF LIKE THAT :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

IM MAKING LOVE TO MY HAND AND BEATING IT LIKE IT OWES ME MONEY


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

allright thats gay shit now


----------



## Lil Spanks

I CALL MY HAND SPEICAL J.R..... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

LOL


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

hahhahhah...............NO :twak: :thumbsdown: :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

LOL


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

NEW PAGE BITCHES


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY YOU WERENT COMPLAINING LAST NIGHT


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

that must of been some other JR cuz i live like 1 hour and 30 minuts from u............... :twak:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

I GUESS YOU GUYS NO EACH OTHER PRETTY GOOD THEN :ugh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl: ...OK THIS TOPIC IS GETTING TO DIRTY...RELAX NOW


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

YOUR THE ONE THAT NEEDS TO RELAX ART :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

I NEED A BEER....WHO WANTS ONE


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

I NEED A DR. PEPPER I'LL BE RIGHT BACK


----------



## Lil Spanks

EDDIE WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN


----------



## Lil Spanks

EDDIE WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN


----------



## casper805

artistics3 is the bike done yet


----------



## Artistic3

bike in Indio getting flaked and waiting for my parts


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Artistic3_@May 28 2006, 10:27 PM~5512115
> *bike in Indio getting flaked and waiting for my parts
> *


 :thumbsup: 
so wat color did you deside on


----------



## Artistic3

teal, with im hopeing blue and green patterns


----------



## Lil Spanks

EDDIE MY FAVORITE :roflmao:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

wait 1 more thing .......wait up ill post it in a bit......... i know why casper wont let us in his room..........


----------



## Lil Spanks

EDDIE DOES TINA HAVE I SCREENNAME ON HERE??


----------



## Artistic3

artie what you been up to.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## Artistic3

she doe's but i dont know it, and she went to a party.


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

Re:Fwd:cuttless, Today, 10:14 PM 




Message Forwarded From casper805

he is fucking up our topic




me:whats this

CUTTLESS:GO TO HIS HOUSE AND GIVE IT TO HIM GOOD... 

me:hes a bitch he wont let us in his house ............LOL..............

CUTTLASS:HE HAS GAY POSTER ALL OVER HIS ROOM...EVEN ON HIS CELING 


ART KNOW WHAT HE HAS IN HIS ROOM


----------



## Lil Spanks

HOW BOUT CHEVY_GRL..THATS NOT HER??


----------



## Artistic3

no i dont think so. hey what did your dad find out about his car.


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

NO WONDER U DONT LET US IN CASPER.......................LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

TOMM. HELL LET ME KNOW..THEY GOT THERE AROUND 3


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 28 2006, 10:33 PM~5512176
> *Re:Fwd:cuttless, Today, 10:14 PM
> Message Forwarded From casper805
> 
> he is fucking up our topic
> me:whats this
> 
> CUTTLESS:GO TO HIS HOUSE AND GIVE IT TO HIM GOOD...
> 
> me:hes a bitch he wont let us in his house ............LOL..............
> 
> CUTTLASS:HE HAS GAY POSTER ALL OVER HIS ROOM...EVEN ON HIS CELING
> ART KNOW WHAT HE HAS IN HIS ROOM
> *


fuck you pussy


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Artistic3

you know anybody doing any lazercutting of part n this site


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

LOL............SO IT IS TRUE CASPER.........LOL


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

I COULD OF DIED TODAY..............I GOT ATTACKED BY A PIT.........LOL


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 28 2006, 10:40 PM~5512244
> *I COULD OF DIED TODAY..............I GOT ATTACKED BY A PIT.........LOL
> *


fernys


----------



## Lil Spanks

DUMMY


----------



## Lil Spanks

HOW BOUT BEAR.....PLASMA CUTTING


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Artistic3_@May 28 2006, 10:39 PM~5512237
> *you know anybody doing any lazercutting of part n this site
> *


rrwayne


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

NO......1 THAT WAS BY THE GAS STATION BY FERNYS..............THEN I CALLED THEM OVER AND THE DOG CHASED ALL 3 OF US IN THE BIKE.......LOL................I WAS ABOUT TO CRAP IN MY PANTS..........THAT SHIT GARBED MY LEG BUT THEN I KICKED HIM AND TRUW MY BIKE AT HIM AND HE RAN..........


----------



## casper805

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
he just came out of no were o que


----------



## Lil Spanks

DUMMY


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

SOME SHIT MAN..............MY HEART WAS BEATTING REALLY FAST........


----------



## Lil Spanks

DUMMY


----------



## Lil Spanks

MAN IM GOING NEXT TIME TO CRUSIE WHITTER BLVD NEXT TIME AND REPRESENT..LOOKS LIKE FUN


----------



## Artistic3

what type of work does bear do, and what type of $


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 28 2006, 10:45 PM~5512276
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> he just came out of no were o que
> *


NOT REALLY SOME BLACK GUYS WERE CALLING HIM SO I THOUGHT IT WAS THERES.............THEN I PASSED BY AND THAT SHIT JUST WENT AFTER MY LEG.........THEN AFTER I KICKED HIM AND TREW MY BIKE AT HIM THE BLACK GUYS WERE LIKE OH SHIT...........BUT IT WASENT THERES CUZ THEY WERE PUMPING GAS


----------



## Lil Spanks

YOU KNOW WHAT CLUB..ELITE....I BOUGHT THE AIR FROM HIM...BUT I DONT KNOW HOW MUCH THOUGH


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 28 2006, 10:52 PM~5512321
> *NOT REALLY SOME BLACK GUYS WERE CALLING HIM SO I THOUGHT IT WAS THERES.............THEN I PASSED BY AND THAT SHIT JUST WENT AFTER MY LEG.........THEN AFTER I KICKED HIM AND TREW MY BIKE AT HIM THE BLACK GUYS WERE LIKE OH SHIT...........BUT IT WASENT THERES CUZ THEY WERE PUMPING GAS
> *


i noe you didnt throw your low low at it


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 28 2006, 10:51 PM~5512314
> *MAN IM GOING NEXT TIME TO CRUSIE WHITTER BLVD NEXT TIME AND REPRESENT..LOOKS LIKE FUN
> *


ON UR BIKE..................LOL................ILL GO TOO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

DOUH....


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 28 2006, 11:54 PM~5512334
> *ON UR BIKE..................LOL................ILL GO TOO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ON THE BIKE WITH SPINNERS..


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 28 2006, 10:53 PM~5512330
> *i noe you didnt throw your low low at it
> *


NAH IT WAS MY MONGOOSE..............BUT IF I HAD TO I WOULD OF TREW MY LOW LOW AT IM


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 28 2006, 10:55 PM~5512342
> *ON THE BIKE WITH SPINNERS..
> *


ILL HAVE THE MUSIC :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

MONGOOSE..I GOT MY REDLINE..NOW WHAT....LOL :roflmao:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

my mongoosse has white walls................i bet u dont have white walls on ur bike.......


----------



## Lil Spanks

NOPE


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

WERE ALL THE **** AT


----------



## casper805

here is aztec bike


----------



## casper805

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

NOW DONT GET TO EXCIDED CASPER EVEN IF YOU SAVE IT ON A YOUR COMPUTER AND ON A FLOPPY DISK :thumbsup:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

:wave:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

hey ur bored huh raul............LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

whats up bicthes


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

NEW PAGE BITCHES


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 29 2006, 10:18 PM~5517682
> *hey ur bored huh raul............LOL
> *


YEAH


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

did u sell the bike if not...........PM me


----------



## Lil Spanks

BICTHES


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

I'LL TELL YOU TOMARROW BECAUSE MY MOM TOLD ME TO NOT SELL IT BECAUSE LAST TIME MY COUSIN CAME HE WAS CRING THAT HE WANTED IT BUT IF SHE FORGETS ABOUT IT I'LL SELL IT TO YOU :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

FUCK MAN I WISH I HAD WORK AND GONE TO SCHOOL BECAUSE TODAY WAS BORING AS HELL


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY WHERES EVERYBODY AT???


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

we r all here


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

today was fucken tight


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

IM HERE WERE ARE YOU AT WITH CASPER :roflmao:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHERES EVERYBODY I GOT TO TELL YOU GUYS SOMTING


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

we r here


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHERES CRUSER


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

HERE WERE ARE U


----------



## Lil Spanks

OK


----------



## Lil Spanks

GIVE ME A SEC..


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

EVERY ONE IS HERE SO WHATS THE NEWS


----------



## Lil Spanks

HOLD UP...


----------



## Lil Spanks

FISRT..HEY CASPER WHATS UP WITH THE PICS FROM MYSPACE??


----------



## Lil Spanks

I KNOW ITS TAKEING LONG BUT IM TRYING TO GET A REPLY


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

CASPER I THINK HIS TALKING TO YOU


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

what does he have


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 29 2006, 10:42 PM~5517807
> *FISRT..HEY CASPER WHATS UP WITH THE PICS FROM MYSPACE??
> *


WAT DO YOU MEAN WATS UP


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

:dunno:


----------



## casper805

ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT THOSE HYNAS WITH THE CREMATOR ON THEY PAGE


----------



## Lil Spanks

YEAH HOT....


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 29 2006, 10:48 PM~5517833
> *YEAH HOT....
> *


YOU NOE HOW WHE DO IT CUTLESS


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

:ugh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

OK I GOT SOME GOOD NEWS


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

a man thas the big news............got damit


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

YEAH


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHERE IS HE


----------



## Lil Spanks

WAIT...


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

ARE WE GETTING A NEW MEMBER :dunno:


----------



## casper805

WATS THE NEWS


----------



## Lil Spanks

YES


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

YOUR GAY


----------



## Lil Spanks

OK I LIKE TO MEET OUR NEWEST MEMBER AND REPRESENTING NM....MR..ERIC RAMOS


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

I THINK I NO WHO IS IT


----------



## Lil Spanks

REPRESENTING Nuevo Mexico ..WELCOME HOMIE..


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

:0 :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

WELCOME TO THE FAMILY AND REPRESENT TO THE FULLEST BRO..


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

r u real


----------



## casper805

:thumbsup: :wave: 
WELCOME TO THE CLUB HOMIE


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

EVERY ONE CHANGE THERE SIGNITURES


----------



## Lil Spanks

YES SIR....


----------



## eric ramos

DO I RELPLY?

WELL HELLOW FELLOW MEMBERS
UMM DUNNO WHAT TO SAY 

ID LIKE TO THANK CUTLESS FOR CONSIDERING THIS IDEA THA I HAD AND ALL

TO ALL OF YOU GUYS HERE CUS WE ARE FAR AND SHIT I WONT LET THIS CLUB DOWN WILL REP TO THE FUKEN FULLEST HERE IN SOUTHER NM AND TEXAS AND SHIT THANKS


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

yeah...what do we put........welcome homie


----------



## Lil Spanks

WELCOME BRO HAM


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

hey and later on its going to go to Arizona


----------



## Lil Spanks

CELEBRATEION BICTHES... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## eric ramos

CELABRATION AND SHIT 
THAT BE COOL AN ARIZONA CHAPTER 2 NOT EVEN FAR AND SHIT


----------



## Lil Spanks

CASPER WHAT DO YOU THINK......


----------



## casper805

GREAT NEWS
WHOS THE PREZ OVER THERE


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

CASPER IS GAY


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

SOON THERE WILL BE AN ARIZONA CHAPT........CUZ IM MOVING OVER THERE


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

now post pics of ur bike or project that u r working on eric


----------



## Lil Spanks

OH YEAH....


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

NEW PAGE BITCH


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

IM OUT.................L8ETZ


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

ME TO GOT TO GO TO WORK IN THE MORING...ERIC....WELCOME AND KEEP IN TOUCH BRO.....


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

I GUESS IM LEAVING TO SINCE I GO TO WORK TO


----------



## casper805

L8


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

yeah eric i havent seeing ur bikes post up some pics of them. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

Damn man where da boobies at today? :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

uh............dont know........ :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 29 2006, 11:57 PM~5517892
> *DO I RELPLY?
> 
> WELL HELLOW FELLOW MEMBERS
> UMM DUNNO WHAT TO SAY
> 
> ID LIKE TO THANK CUTLESS FOR CONSIDERING THIS IDEA THA I HAD AND ALL
> 
> TO ALL OF YOU GUYS HERE CUS WE ARE FAR AND SHIT I WONT LET THIS CLUB DOWN WILL REP TO THE FUKEN FULLEST HERE IN SOUTHER NM AND TEXAS AND SHIT THANKS
> *


Congratulations Eric :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

2 thumps up....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN+May 29 2006, 11:22 PM~5517954-->
> 
> 
> 
> ME TO GOT TO GO TO WORK IN THE MORING...ERIC....WELCOME AND KEEP IN TOUCH BRO.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> simon sorry about yesterday but it froze the whole computer and shit
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-noe_from_texas_@May 30 2006, 11:24 AM~5520184
> *Congratulations Eric :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Noe :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 30 2006, 10:52 AM~5520013
> *yeah eric i havent seeing ur bikes post up some pics of them. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


here 
mines the red one im a sell to fund the other bike alil bit 


















Omars 
his street and his mild trike underconstruction 


















my cusins
will be bumped to mild or semi 









some other idiots 
dunno wat he wants to do with this one :dunno: 









and some other foo luis








but wants to trade this or sell for a boy frame 

they most in underconstruction but they be sweet wen they done


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 30 2006, 11:17 PM~5520736
> *here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but wants to trade this or sell for a boy frame
> 
> they most in underconstruction but they be sweet wen they done
> *



I'll give ya $3 for the cat :scrutinize:


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: not mines


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 30 2006, 11:44 PM~5520900
> *:rofl: not mines
> *



Even better, you get free $$ for a cat that's not even yours :thumbsup:

Shove him in one of those flat rate Priority boxes and ship him out. Cats can flatten themselves pretty good  Just poke a couple of air holes :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

my homies mom is like cat lady from the simpsons 
hes gots like 15 cats in total lol


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 31 2006, 12:19 AM~5521024
> *my homies mom is like cat lady from the simpsons
> hes gots like 15 cats in total lol
> *


Cool so she won't miss this one :scrutinize: 


:roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

i love the pussy


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 13 2006, 12:21 PM~5421804
> *LOOKY.........LOOKY...GUESS WHOOOO.....    ...BUSTING OUT IN S.B...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so is he going to take it or is he just going


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@May 30 2006, 12:02 AM~5517925
> *CASPER IS GAY
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

I THINK BOTH


----------



## Lil Spanks

BOTH BENDECKO.... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: ..I LOVE IT MAN


----------



## eric ramos

Nice silver leaf who did that?


----------



## Lil Spanks

MY STRIPER HES MY SPONSER


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 4 2006, 11:28 PM~5372944
> *Art u guys coming June 4 Santa Barbara. I think we got some models for that show. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OK LOOK WHO SAID THAT........SO LETS SEE IF HES RIGHT..OR HE SAID HE'LL PUT A DRESS ON AND A WIG AND BE OUR MODEL :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

CASPER..NEED A RIDE.??


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 30 2006, 04:40 PM~5521988
> *MY STRIPER HES MY SPONSER
> *


Nice reeally nie how much he charge?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 30 2006, 01:17 PM~5520736
> *here
> mines the red one im a sell to fund the other bike alil bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omars
> his street and his mild trike underconstruction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my cusins
> will be bumped to mild or semi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some other idiots
> dunno wat he wants to do with this one :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some other foo luis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but wants to trade this or sell for a boy frame
> 
> they most in underconstruction but they be sweet wen they done
> *


eric when is the bike that sic 713 painted going to be put together 
the one thats blue with the blam line on it


----------



## eric ramos

its standing up needs crank 
chain and fuken hyrolics 
hes got a twisted fork on it pero hes cahnging it for a faced one 
thats all i should take a pic of it on friday i think wen i go


----------



## Lil Spanks

he'll hook you up.depends what you want


----------



## eric ramos

lol any chromers?


----------



## NorCalLux

watch out eric gets mad alot


----------



## Lil Spanks

the only one i know that does two tone is la habra plating..


----------



## eric ramos

only in chat and 83 still happy today so u cant do shit to get me mad lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

hey is he in love with you????


----------



## NorCalLux

:uh: :uh: :ugh: :ugh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lil Spanks

no sucky,sucky??? :dunno:


----------



## eric ramos

:dunno: :rofl: 
only two tone no one plate like only chrome?


----------



## Lil Spanks

yeah they do that too..gold, chrome..


----------



## Lil Spanks

new pages bicthes


----------



## NorCalLux

go to cortez engraving eric n get a 2 tone engraved


----------



## eric ramos

that what i need lol
for my faced shit and this foos faced fork wen he gets it i gots the money 

pero first is hydros but i cant order them fuken suks


----------



## Lil Spanks

cant order hydros???


----------



## NorCalLux

his shit dont work on the pro hopper web site to order online


----------



## eric ramos

yes i cant dunno why i think wat 83 said 
fuken shit i have the money and all but still cant order shti lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

shoot. i got to go over there before san deigo show to pick some up...


----------



## Lil Spanks

CANT WAIT FOR THIS WEEKEND...I'LL BE TAKING PICS OF YOU KNOW WHAT AND CARS TOO...


----------



## eric ramos

what if i send u foos the cash or something 
anit there a fuken phone number that u can order out of ?


----------



## NorCalLux

ya they got a number to call fool


----------



## Lil Spanks

I RATHER PICK THEM UP...


----------



## eric ramos

how evers we gots the cash to get a whole bike kit 

:wave: be bak im a eat


----------



## Lil Spanks

GO EAT THEN...


----------



## casper805

here cutless


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 20 2006, 10:54 PM~5466220
> *Where the pic from today Casper..........and there was a show in Santa Paula........But u know why i didnt go..........LOL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## casper805




----------



## NorCalLux

is that u capser on the trike?


----------



## casper805

NO


----------



## casper805

NEW PAGE


----------



## OSO 805

welcome to the thee artistics eric dam wear coming up fast


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: thanks Brownpride


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

wad up :wave: :wave:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 30 2006, 08:07 PM~5523077
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats now getting fixed................ :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
IS YOUR BOX DONE FOOL


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

nah we r going to check up on that tommorow


----------



## casper805

:thumbsup:


----------



## FAYGO JOKER

Oh shit was up Eric so your part of Artistics now huh


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: SIMON GIZMO


----------



## FAYGO JOKER

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 30 2006, 10:18 PM~5523860
> *:wave: SIMON GIZMO
> *


Did you get my locs yet homie? I wanna join to I already pmed Cutless swangin.


----------



## eric ramos

NAW I HAVENT I NEED TO GO TO EL PASO TO GET THEM MAYBE THIS WEEKEND


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

good morning :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

THAT GUY SCARES ME.....P.S. GET A HAIR CUT....


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

i did thats like 2 weeks old


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY ERIC...HOW FAR ARE YOU FROM AZ????LIKE PHX?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 31 2006, 09:23 AM~5525486
> *i did thats like 2 weeks old
> *


GET A HAIR CUT...


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 30 2006, 04:42 PM~5522005
> *OK LOOK WHO SAID THAT........SO LETS SEE IF HES RIGHT..OR HE SAID HE'LL PUT A DRESS ON AND A WIG AND BE OUR MODEL :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


hahhah..fuck u .....ur the 1 that like to dress like that.........with ur LV purse.......hahhah remember that..........u took it to the car show.............


----------



## Lil Spanks

JUST FOR YOU.....


----------



## Lil Spanks

NEW PAGE BICTHES..... :cheesy:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

what a ***


----------



## Lil Spanks

JR...ARE YOU READY BICTH


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

NO..............


----------



## Lil Spanks

FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU MAN


----------



## Lil Spanks

BICTH HURRY UP


----------



## casper805

u ready cutless


----------



## Lil Spanks

BICTH ARE YOU???


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 31 2006, 08:41 AM~5525562
> *BICTH ARE YOU???
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

MAN YOU'LL WONT KNOW WHAT TO DO......


----------



## casper805

post up the pic of your hyna posing for street low


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY BICTH...POST SOME BOOBIES...ITS STARTING TO BE A PICKEL FEST IN HERE AND ITS FREAKING ME OUT...


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY BICTH....ILL TALK TO YOU LATEZ....I HAVE TO WORK NOW...


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 31 2006, 06:46 PM~5525587
> *HEY BICTH...POST SOME BOOBIES...ITS STARTING TO BE A PICKEL FEST IN HERE AND ITS FREAKING ME OUT...
> *



Exactly thats what i'm talkin about


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

:biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR




----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

the other 2 were for everyone else and this is for u ART


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

Casper said this was ur lady ART


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 31 2006, 07:46 PM~5525930
> *the other 2 were for everyone else and this is for u ART
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WTF?? :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

MAN ISNT THERE ANY BETTER PICS OF GIRLS...WHAT UP HOMERS?????COME ON WE WANT BOOBIES BICTHES


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 31 2006, 08:23 AM~5525488
> *HEY ERIC...HOW FAR ARE YOU FROM AZ????LIKE PHX?
> *


4 to 5 hour drive to phx and like 1 or 2 to the state line 

today cutless ill take pic of the trike that is under construction


----------



## TonyO

come on now its page 69 now you gotta fill this page up with some fine ass


----------



## Lil Spanks

OH YEAH...........69696969696.....COME ON BICTHES...LIKE WHAT TONY SAID... :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## NaturalHighII

hey cutlessswangin now that we've talked about what we did, can i now put the Thee Artistics name under my profile


----------



## Lil Spanks

FIRST WE HAVE TO MEET..IM GOING TO HAVE A MEETING WITH MY GUYS NEXT FRIDAY AND GO OVER WHERE YOU ARE...WHAT DO YOU THINK???


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah sure when do you guys think you can come down?


----------



## Lil Spanks

NEXT FRIDAY..IS THERE MCDONALDS OR ANY BUGER JOINT NEAR YOUR HOUSE??


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah about 1-3 minutes from my house,depends how fast you drive


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHERES IT AT??


----------



## NaturalHighII

well theres two, ones at long beach blvd & imperial hwy and the others at 120st & wilmington, personally i would rather go to the 1st one


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHATEVERS EASYIER...WHATS AROUND THERE???


----------



## NaturalHighII

lets see theres a pollo loco,2 gas stations, a food 4 less, couple sound shops, the famous marketplace,donut shop,fire station, 2 lowrider bike shops, one which is kind of cheap, a bank,dennys,jack in the box,taco belll,105 freeway,plenty more things


----------



## Lil Spanks

OK WELL MEET AT TACO BELL..


----------



## NaturalHighII

i guess you like taco bell


----------



## Lil Spanks

OK WHAT STREET IS IT ON???


----------



## NaturalHighII

its on long beach, if you need directions tell me what freeway you coming from


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHATS CLOSEEST......OR WHATS NEAR THERE..I MEAN FREEWAYS


----------



## NaturalHighII

105 is about a minute from taco bell probably less than a minute


----------



## Lil Spanks

OK SO ILL BE TAKING THE 5 TO THE 605 TO THE 105 AND GET OFF??


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah exactly from the 605 you go to the 105 west, and then get of at long beach blvd,about a 5-10 minute drive,then when you get of you make a right,when you reach the first light,you make a left, as yo make a turn to enter the plaza look to your right a savor thar mexican chalupa


----------



## casper805

new page


----------



## Lil Spanks

casper thats old


----------



## NaturalHighII

my bad homie, took up all that space on page 69


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## casper805

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

gay.... :thumbsdown:


----------



## NaturalHighII

:roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

WELL I WANNA WELCOME FROM WATTS...ROGER...WELCOME TO THE CLUB AND CHAT WITH YOU MEMBERS...


----------



## NaturalHighII

thanks homie and hey was up everyone, well as he introduced me, im roger coming out of watts,and well yeah im 15 a lil young but still hittin them switches, :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

:thumbsup: 
welcom to the club homie
so wat is he a new chapter or is he with u guys


----------



## casper805

look its art


----------



## NaturalHighII

he said that i would be with him, and that it couldnt be a chapter yet cuz of insufficient members,meaning only two of us :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@May 31 2006, 05:26 PM~5528758
> *he said that i would be with him, and that it couldnt be a chapter yet cuz of insufficient members,meaning only two of us :roflmao:
> *


kool so now you can change your club info and your signature are u going to go to the show sunday


----------



## NaturalHighII

which one?


----------



## casper805

the one in santa barbara


----------



## NaturalHighII

ah...............i think i have a chance but no ride


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@May 31 2006, 05:34 PM~5528802
> *ah...............i think i have a chance but no ride
> *


o 
u want me to post your bikes


----------



## NaturalHighII

they not done and well the pictures are low quality.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@May 31 2006, 05:53 PM~5528856
> *they not done and well the pictures are low quality.
> *


the ones u sent me


----------



## NaturalHighII

well if you want


----------



## casper805

heres is our newest members bikes


----------



## NaturalHighII

thanks but when were done ill get some better quality ones, thanks again


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@May 31 2006, 06:03 PM~5528901
> *thanks but when were done ill get some better quality ones, thanks again
> *


no prob


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey well i copied your signature, hope you dont mind


----------



## casper805

naw homie its kool








you already noe how whe roll


----------



## NaturalHighII

older pic of my bike, it WILL NOT LOOK LIKE THIS when its done


----------



## Lil Spanks

where are the other lame bicthes at....plus casper :rofl:


----------



## casper805

im here you fucking ****** the other fools are still at school


----------



## NaturalHighII

i dont know but that fool casper was around not long ago


----------



## NaturalHighII

i dont know but that fool casper was around not long ago


----------



## NaturalHighII

i dont know but that fool casper was around not long ago


----------



## Lil Spanks

BICTH THAN GO TO SCHOOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 31 2006, 06:23 PM~5528740
> *look its art
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: THERE YOU BOOBS BICTH :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 31 2006, 06:25 PM~5529018
> *BICTH THAN GO TO SCHOOL
> *


there not in school there workin on theyr bikes


----------



## Lil Spanks

WELL I GOT SOMTHING YOU CAN WORK ON......


----------



## NaturalHighII

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

art whe got indoors at the show


----------



## Lil Spanks

THAT IS MY FRAME YOU PERV.....WHAT ARE YOU THINKING.....


----------



## Lil Spanks

WE GOT WHAT????


----------



## Lil Spanks

NEW PAGE BICTHES...HEY WHATS UP LA LOVER


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 31 2006, 06:28 PM~5529035
> *THAT IS MY FRAME YOU PERV.....WHAT ARE YOU THINKING.....
> *


whe got indoors at the show so whe can just show up and they will have a spot just for our club


----------



## Lil Spanks

DUDE YOUR MY FAV...COME OVER HERE SO I CAN GIVE YOU A BIG KISS YOU TEDDY BEAR.... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 31 2006, 06:31 PM~5529052
> *DUDE YOUR MY FAV...COME OVER HERE SO I CAN GIVE YOU A BIG KISS YOU TEDDY BEAR.... :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NaturalHighII

:roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY WERE ONLY TAKING 2 OR 3 UP THERE...


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 31 2006, 06:35 PM~5529081
> *HEY WERE ONLY TAKING 2 OR 3 UP THERE...
> *


yours 
and wat other ones


----------



## Lil Spanks

THW WHITE TREE WHELL AND MY LADYS OG BUT SHES NOT GOING SO......BOOBY TIME


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 31 2006, 06:37 PM~5529095
> *THW WHITE TREE WHELL AND MY LADYS OG BUT SHES NOT GOING SO......BOOBY TIME
> *


cremator
harrys dream


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey yall only get all lowrider bikes or doo yall take original shcwinns too, cuzright now im in the proccess of buying and building up a 64 schwinn super deluxe


----------



## Lil Spanks

THIS RIGHT HERE IS ONE OF THE CLEANEST OG BIKE YOULL SEE IN OC..ITS MY LADYS,IT HAS THE OG PAINT NEVERED REPAINTED AND EVERTHING ELSE IS STOCK OG


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## NaturalHighII

thats a nice ass schwinn


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 31 2006, 05:29 PM~5529041
> *NEW PAGE BICTHES...HEY WHATS UP LA LOVER
> *



:biggrin: you cought me reading the this topic :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

HA GOT YOUR ATTENION...WHATS UP DUDE


----------



## casper805

why are u guys afraid to post anything
casper805, CUTLESSSWANGIN, lalove, ozzylowrider, jr90059, Aztecbike


----------



## bad news

because the topic is called thee artistics bike club :biggrin: .... i do post stuff up once in a while :biggrin: whats up cut less


----------



## NaturalHighII

afraid of what


----------



## Lil Spanks

JR WHERE THE HELL HAVE YOU BEEN BICTH


----------



## Aztecbike

Hey Art it's Angel, So can I roll to SB. When are you leaving?


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey so how many ppl on LIL are from thee artistics


----------



## Lil Spanks

YEAH IF YOU WANT WERE LEACEING AT 330 OR 4 IN THE MORNIG CUZ ITS 2 HOURS WERE WE ARE


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@May 31 2006, 06:50 PM~5529193
> *ey so how many ppl on LIL are from thee artistics
> *


these are all the members 
cutleeswanging
casper805
lowriding805jr
805lowridercruiser
ericramos
ziggz805
you
harrys dream
i think that it


----------



## NaturalHighII

oh cool


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 31 2006, 06:48 PM~5529179
> *JR WHERE THE HELL HAVE YOU BEEN BICTH
> *


i've been working on those scratches on my bikes............LOL.............got my purple 1 done..............now i need to work on the trike............im not sure if the trike is making it..............


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY CASPER DON'T FORGET ABOUT..DE


----------



## NaturalHighII

whos de


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

yeah what the fuck is that


----------



## Lil Spanks

DEEZZZNUTTSSSSSSSSS


----------



## NaturalHighII

:machinegun:


----------



## Lil Spanks

SO WHICH ONE ARE YOU TAKING J.R?


----------



## NaturalHighII

whop do you refer to as jr me or 805 jr


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY WHERE DID HE GO??


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

for what it looks like only this 1.............but i really want to take my trike 2............


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@May 31 2006, 07:23 PM~5529268
> *whop do you refer to as jr me or 805 jr
> *


LOL thats right we r both JR'S LOL well i guess ill be 805 jr


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey i have a question what class would my bike be in


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 31 2006, 08:25 PM~5529289
> *for what it looks like only this 1.............but i really want to take my trike 2............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT.....FUCK YEAH ,THATS MY BOY....... :tears:


----------



## Lil Spanks

YOURS MILD CLASS..AND JR MORE MIRRORS ON THE GROUND YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN..LOL


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

hahah...............


----------



## NaturalHighII

what the higher class than mild


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 31 2006, 07:30 PM~5529321
> *hahah...............
> *


im going to go buy some more


----------



## Lil Spanks

AS LONG I DONT HAVE TO CALL YOU GUYS ANGEL..YOU KNOW WHO IM TALKING ABOUT....LOL


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 31 2006, 07:31 PM~5529330
> *AS LONG I DONT HAVE TO CALL YOU GUYS ANGEL..YOU KNOW WHO IM TALKING ABOUT....LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

SEMI,FULL,RADICAL


----------



## NaturalHighII

what is the things that make it a semi, cuz last time i checked mine was a semi


----------



## Lil Spanks

LOOK AT J.RS BIKE BUT WITH A SEAT POST


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

I like this girl better..................


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

LOL...............


----------



## NaturalHighII

oh alright you guys gonna roll to this show, http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=258687


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

and this 1 too.........


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@May 31 2006, 07:33 PM~5529351
> *what is the things that make it a semi, cuz last time i checked mine was a semi
> *


sal dont u have the rules check wat class hes in


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

hes like...................


----------



## casper805

me an 805jr were talking about that show today


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

wait i dont know


----------



## NaturalHighII

so what do yall think yall go


----------



## casper805




----------



## Lil Spanks

HE NEVER KNOW :rofl:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

to what i read on here he is mild


----------



## Lil Spanks

NEW PAGES BICTHES


----------



## casper805




----------



## NaturalHighII

thats some big tits on that hyna


----------



## casper805




----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

look at this P.I.M.P


----------



## NaturalHighII

***** in the back trying to get some pics to post on the net.


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 31 2006, 07:44 PM~5529448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah she was pretty hot.........i'd hit it


----------



## casper805




----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR




----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

LOL.......why r we posting old ass pics from like a month ago............LOL


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR




----------



## NaturalHighII

ill be back in a while


----------



## casper805

one more just for art


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR




----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

next time tell her to take her clothes off


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

oh yeah Art for the show take at least 1 of the original plaques so we could have the girls poss with that 1


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 31 2006, 08:03 PM~5529511
> *next time tell her to take her clothes off
> *


aqual de todas


----------



## casper805

new page bitches


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 31 2006, 08:06 PM~5529534
> *aqual de todas
> *


mz.sexzia


----------



## casper805

she says she wont do that all she will do is show her ass thats it


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

oh man............................   :banghead:


----------



## casper805

post up the one with your nephew in the middle of the 2 hynas


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

in the middle of the tits u mean...........LOL


----------



## casper805

yea


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

should we be like luxurious bike club and say good morning and good night??????????????????


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 31 2006, 08:35 PM~5529710
> *should we be like luxurious bike club and say good morning and good night??????????????????
> *


 :dunno: lets take a vote yes? or no?


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

LOL.............i was just fuckin around............that shits funny.......LOL................allright guys good night............LOL


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

good morning guys................LOL


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 31 2006, 08:53 PM~5529780
> *good morning guys................LOL
> *


buenas noches pinche cabrones lol


----------



## casper805

eric u have alot of reading to do cause whe have a new member now


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up ppl im back from my nap, but what have i miss since,


----------



## casper805

nothing homie introduse urself to eric
new mexico chapt


----------



## NaturalHighII

hey was up homie, well yeah as the homies told you i got in today, and well my names roger and i come from watts,los angeles to be specific, what else to know, im gonna be 16 in two moths,any other questions ask


----------



## eric ramos

id like to saw welcome to the new member :wave: 
sup Jr90059


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up man nice to meet you ey well i remember you been here for a while now and everytime i look at your avatar theres something new, looks like your taking your time with that project


----------



## eric ramos

not much flow homie


----------



## NaturalHighII

cool uffin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up with everyone


----------



## eric ramos

ey jr90059 get in chat foo


----------



## NaturalHighII

my shit fucking up i lready tried and it wont let me, it says i have to download some shit


----------



## Lil Spanks

MAN I LEAVE FOR A LITTLE BIT AND IM ALREADY LOL FROM WHAT EVERYBODYS SAY...


----------



## NaturalHighII

:rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY WERE THE WEENYS AT???


----------



## NaturalHighII

in the chat but im downloading that java thing so i can get in it


----------



## Lil Spanks

IS THAT WHERES EVERYBODY AT


----------



## NaturalHighII

yep execpt me im patrolling the topic making sure no one takes ove,LOL and if they do :guns:


----------



## NaturalHighII

yep execpt me im patrolling the topic making sure no one takes ove,LOL and if they do :guns:


----------



## Lil Spanks

THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT


----------



## NaturalHighII

so was up man


----------



## Lil Spanks

CASPER WHAT ARE YOU DOING


----------



## casper805

LOWRIDER CRUISER EMPTY YOUR PM BOX


----------



## eric ramos

LOL NO ONE TAKES OVER IT :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl:


----------



## casper805

FUCK NO NO ONE TAKES OVER IT 
IMM ALWAYS UP THEYR NEVER GOING TO GET THIS TOPIC TO GO TO THE 2ND PAGE


----------



## Lil Spanks

YOUR ALWAYS UP...WHAT ARE YOU DOING...HMMM.... :scrutinize:


----------



## Billy

EJACKING OFF LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

:dunno:


----------



## NaturalHighII

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

JUST MAKING SURE NO ONE FUCKS UP OUR TOPIC


----------



## eric ramos

FUKEN WATCH DOG QUE NO


----------



## NaturalHighII

its all good homie got it from here


----------



## casper805

OR SOMETIMES JUST IN CHAT WITH SOME OF THE OTHER MEMBERS IN THE CLUB


----------



## Lil Spanks

YOU TRADER...


----------



## casper805

WHY


----------



## Lil Spanks

JR I MISSED YOU..... :tongue:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

because your gay


----------



## Billy

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 31 2006, 10:03 PM~5530214
> *JUST MAKING SURE NO ONE FUCKS UP OUR TOPIC
> *


DAM CASPER DOT CRY ITS JUST A JOKE DAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

FOR CREMATOR...MY TOP SECRET PART....OIL COOLER...THATS ALL I HAVE TO SAY....TILL L.V...BICTHES


----------



## NaturalHighII

:dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

WAIT TILL LASSSSSS WAGES


----------



## NaturalHighII

i know that but oil cool,i have no idea since im in the club can i get a sneak peak or something


----------



## Lil Spanks

LOL......MAYBEEE...MAYBEE NOT...LOL


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 31 2006, 10:11 PM~5530255
> *FOR CREMATOR...MY TOP SECRET PART....OIL COOLER...THATS ALL I HAVE TO SAY....TILL L.V...BICTHES
> *


for the dros or what


----------



## Lil Spanks

NOPE


----------



## Lil Spanks

ILL TALK TO YOU HOMOS LATER


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey art, so next week when yall come down who and who wil come


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

BACK TO THE MOTHER FUCKING TOP WERE IT BELONGS :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

ONCE MORE MOTHA FUCKERS


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

TTT BITCHES 


IM BORED


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

go to chat then


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

i guess its to late ur gone.................


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

LOL


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: l8ers


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

what


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 31 2006, 11:46 PM~5530843
> *:wave: l8ers
> *


 :wave: L8 POST UP PICK TOMMOROW


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

TTT BITCHES 

GOOD MORNING LOL


----------



## casper805

good morning :wave:


----------



## casper805

look whos online Harry's Dream


----------



## Lil Spanks

HARRY ****...... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## casper805

i thnk he was saving all the pics


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHO???


----------



## Lil Spanks

PICKELS TASTE BETTER THAN CUCUMBERS...WHAT


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 1 2006, 08:45 AM~5532189
> *WHO???
> *


harrysdream


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHAT PIC..


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY BRO ILL TALK TO YOU LATEZ..IM AT WORK SO L8 :wave:


----------



## casper805

all the pics whe have been posting up


----------



## casper805

new page bitches


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 1 2006, 12:02 AM~5530893
> *:wave: L8 POST UP PICK TOMMOROW
> *


simon 

give me a chance i berlyk woke up and i havent called this *** to see if hes goign to be there


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 1 2006, 08:53 AM~5532232
> *simon
> 
> give me a chance i berlyk woke up and i havent called this *** to see if hes goign to be there
> *


u dont go to school o que


----------



## eric ramos

im out of it :rofl: mines over 
i have vactions till agu 1st


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 1 2006, 08:57 AM~5532242
> *im out of it :rofl: mines over
> i have vactions till agu 1st
> *


  2 more weeks


----------



## eric ramos

ur in the computer all day so u get on at skool


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 1 2006, 06:57 PM~5532242
> *im out of it :rofl: mines over
> i have vactions till agu 1st
> *


I'm glad to be done with all that now. I miss high school and my Jr college years though :tears: I'd rather go to school than work cuz work sux ass but then again the $$$ almost compensates for the crap you gotta put up with.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 1 2006, 09:00 AM~5532257
> *ur in the computer all day so u get on at skool
> *


yea


----------



## eric ramos

DAMN THIS MOTHTERFUK IS PISING ME OFF HAVENT GOT ANY CONTACT WITH HIM FOR 2 DAYS NOW 
FUK IM JSUT GOING TO SEE IF HES THERE


----------



## casper805

just go and see if hes there


----------



## eric ramos

later on fuk i am still asleepe like fuken 1 or 2 ill go


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

:wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up ppl


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 1 2006, 12:32 PM~5533496
> *was up ppl
> *


sup homie ready for the meeting


----------



## NaturalHighII

:guns: :ugh: -> :angel: ->Then God said :nono: when he got to heaven so this is what God did to the smily :buttkick:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 1 2006, 05:33 PM~5535134
> *:guns:  :ugh: -> :angel: ->Then God said :nono: when he got to heaven so this is what Gopd did to the smily :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NaturalHighII

just trying to put a smile on ppl


----------



## NaturalHighII

you know im ready for that meeting


----------



## casper805

does he want u to take the bikes


----------



## NaturalHighII

nah he didnt say nothing about that i dont think we gonna roll into taco bell with bikes,he said we gonna just talk


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 1 2006, 05:46 PM~5535183
> *nah he didnt say nothing about that i dont think we gonna roll into taco bell with bikes,he said we gonna just talk
> *


so are u going to the show :dunno:


----------



## NaturalHighII

the one this sunday i dont think so cuz i aint got a ride


----------



## casper805

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## NaturalHighII

:dunno:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 1 2006, 05:51 PM~5535208
> *the one this sunday i dont think so cuz i aint got a ride
> *


alright well see wen theres a show were all the southern cali members can go to


----------



## NaturalHighII

cool.


----------



## eric ramos

gots pics give me a sec ond to upload


----------



## NorCalLux

he got pics of his sister naked


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 1 2006, 07:26 PM~5535673
> *he got pics of his sister naked
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
lets see them eric weve been wanting to see her


----------



## eric ramos

lots of before and afters 
first this frame will be sold and shit pero still wanted to post up 
before 









during paint


















after


----------



## NorCalLux

look at eric in the last pic hahah


----------



## eric ramos

before










after 













































only needs crank
faced fork
hydros 
cruser seat blue 
sizor lift
twisted fenders 
white walls are in there way :biggrin: 

his street 
and the rims that he just got for it


----------



## NorCalLux

erics mad


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 1 2006, 07:45 PM~5535708
> *look at eric in the last pic hahah
> *


not me that omar lol









my cusin still inprogress 









took this bitch to cruse in it 

so what do u guys think>?


----------



## casper805

NICE I LIKE THE ONE THAT SIC713 PAINTED AND WHO DID U GUYS SELL THE FIRST FRAME TO


----------



## eric ramos

u dont want it it fell lol and fuked up the paint this is a before pic of that 
im a sell it for 50 atlest to cover paint

watcha


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 1 2006, 07:48 PM~5535721
> *before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only needs crank
> faced fork
> hydros
> cruser seat blue
> sizor lift
> twisted fenders
> white walls are in there way  :biggrin:
> 
> his street
> and the rims that he just got for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCKEN SIC713 GOT DOWN ON THIS FRAME


----------



## eric ramos

and not for a bad price


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 1 2006, 08:13 PM~5536235
> *FUCKEN SIC713 GOT DOWN ON THIS FRAME
> *


ey eric you got a close up onthem rims all the way at the bottom of page 81


----------



## eric ramos

simon here u go they 80 here hit me up if u want any









and close pic 









they 140s not 144s :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

how much


----------



## eric ramos

80 buks +shipping
i guess 
like 110 or 120
total


----------



## NaturalHighII

do you have any pic where they already on a bike


----------



## eric ramos

ey jr900
look at this one
its an ebat bike
has them rims
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOWRIDER-BIKE-BRAND-ne...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## NaturalHighII

dam they look bad but for that i got to sell my 144 spokes, ok there up for sale for what i gothem

144 Spoke Rims with Innertube And Whitewalls with $sign valve covers for $70,first one to give me them takes the rims.


----------



## sic713

nice.. frame i painted looks fucking good..


----------



## NaturalHighII

dam homie you could get down, how much for a midnight blue with silver metal flakes gonna run me for


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 1 2006, 09:40 PM~5536423
> *dam homie you could get down, how much for a midnight blue with silver metal flakes gonna run me for
> *


no candy ... just a regular base


----------



## NaturalHighII

no, no candy at all, just midnight blue, silver metal flakes, and enough clear to blind somebody(just exagerating)


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up with everyone


----------



## casper805

SUP


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up, ey i havent really seen your bike got a pic of it


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 1 2006, 06:43 PM~5535698
> *lots of before and afters
> first this frame will be sold and shit pero still wanted to post up
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> during paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice came out good how did yousale it for after all hopefully it makes up for what ever .... :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 1 2006, 10:42 PM~5536820
> *was up, ey i havent really seen your bike got a pic of it
> *


I ONLY HAVE AN OLD PIC OF IT


----------



## NaturalHighII

fuck it post it up


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by jr90059+Jun 1 2006, 10:42 PM~5536820-->
> 
> 
> 
> was up, ey i havent really seen your bike got a pic of it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caspers bike
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lalove_@Jun 1 2006, 10:44 PM~5536841
> *nice came out good how did yousale it for after all hopefully it makes up for what ever ....  :biggrin:
> *


yes Kenny thanks for it hopley it sels cus i fuekd up wen it fell


----------



## NaturalHighII

dam everybosy in thee artistics is stepping up their game to semi if not full scustom, dam i have to start one soon


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

it dont look like that more in the front the bottom peice under the tank didnt look good when it had bondo so i did some adjusments to hopefully i'll finish it this week hopefully


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 1 2006, 10:49 PM~5536880
> *dam everybosy in thee artistics is stepping up their game to semi if not full scustom, dam i have to start one soon
> *


THIS ONE IS RADICAL


----------



## NaturalHighII

dam :banghead:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 1 2006, 10:51 PM~5536901
> *dam :banghead:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## NaturalHighII

yep
*
i guess im not replying but editing,hahaha*
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

who ever replys after this is gay and sucks on caspers tities :roflmao:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

LOL..............


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

but im not gay............LOL........


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

i got news on tmy trike.....its going..........yes


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

LOL that shit is fucking funny i still cant stop laughing thats a good one


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

whats a good 1................LOL............i wonder who has bigger titties u or casper......................LOL....................


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

LOL fuck u bitch


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

so r u still going


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey 805 jr got a pic of your bike


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

not for u


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jun 1 2006, 11:16 PM~5537003
> *so r u still going
> *


me yeah im tring to get money to take my bikes i have to give money for the plaques, and the rims to art and i have to pay for some other parts


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

LOL.....ill post some.........LOL


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah right die bitch :machinegun:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

oh..............shit i just spend 30 some stupid lights for the show..........got damn it i shouldnt of bought them but fuck it...........LOL............i had money and didnt know what to spend it on........


----------



## NaturalHighII

:twak:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

LOL i havent had money since i bought the rag top for my bug LOL


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

this is my trike and my other 1 is that purple one i posted in the other past pages...........


----------



## NaturalHighII

oh well im gonna go broke when i start putting money into my car i already am so you can say im halfwaysbroke,LOL


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

yeah.............im going to take it like that to the show cuz the other fenders aint ready...........and i dont know if the box will be ready too.......so...........fuck it


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey can one of yall send pictures of all the memers bikes to my email


----------



## casper805

ALL THE BIKES ARE IN THE FIRST PAGE


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah but the problem is when i try to save, it saves them in .art format, when i change the format, it still wont let me, i mean it lets me save them but not view them


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

we r just going to trow some patterns on my fenders real quick and fuck it to the show we go...............santa barbara here we come............----------------------------------------->  :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NaturalHighII

LOL at what????


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR




----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

heres my purple 1 with ARTS lady.........


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jun 1 2006, 11:34 PM~5537090
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THAT THE ONE FROM THE CAKE


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jun 1 2006, 11:34 PM~5537093
> *heres my purple 1 with ARTS lady.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey so whos gonna send those pics cuz im overhere trying to save some of these but cant, por favor, someone send them


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 1 2006, 11:36 PM~5537097
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



atleast she has big tits and ass...........but her face if funny looking............LOL


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

tell casper...........he loves sendidng shit to ppl


----------



## NaturalHighII

so whats up casper you gonna send em


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

im out...........L8TER ON GAYS.............I mean GUYS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 1 2006, 11:39 PM~5537113
> *so whats  up casper you gonna send em
> *


yea give me your email


----------



## NaturalHighII

HAHAHA


----------



## NaturalHighII

alright homies im out of here too, al rato


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jun 1 2006, 11:21 PM~5537032
> *oh..............shit i just spend 30 some stupid lights for the show..........got damn it i shouldnt of bought them but fuck it...........LOL............i had money and didnt know what to spend it on........
> *


so did u buy them o no


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 31 2006, 07:06 PM~5529214
> *these are all the members
> cutleeswanging
> casper805
> lowriding805jr
> 805lowridercruiser
> ericramos
> ziggz805
> you
> harrys dream
> i think that it
> *


AND ME TO SHITTTT :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 2 2006, 05:48 AM~5535721
> *before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## FAYGO JOKER

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 1 2006, 07:59 PM~5535789
> *u dont want it it fell lol and fuked up the paint this is a before pic of that
> im a sell it for 50 atlest to cover paint
> 
> watcha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ITS JUST THE BOTTOM MAN MAKE IT 2 TONE SO YOU CAN COVER THEM SPOTS UP PUT IT TOGETHER AND SELL THE WHOLE BIKE


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Jun 2 2006, 07:00 AM~5537969
> *AND ME TO SHITTTT :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


shit my bad homie i forgot


----------



## eric ramos

TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY WHATS UP HOMOS..IM OVER HERE IN RIVERSIDE PICKING UP MY BIKE THAT I KEEP IN A SECERT LOCATION AND MY DISPLAY SO, WERE REDAY TO ROLL SUNDAY....OK, THE GUYS THAT ARE GOING SUNDAY...VENTURA GUYS...IM GOING TO MEET YOU HOMOS AT THE BEST BUY PARKING LOT OFF THE FREEWAY SO BE THERE.... I WILL CALL JR A.K.A(BABYCAKE):rofl: UP WHEN IM ALMOST THERE...SANTA BABRA CREW...WAIT FOR US IN THE PARKING LOT AT THE SHOW..YOU'LL SEE MY WHITE BURBAN PULL UP WITH PRO HOPPER STICKERS ON THE SIDE OF THE WINDOW IF YOU SEE ME HONK SO I KNOW WHERE YOU AT ..SO WE CAN ALL GO IN TOGETHER..SO TILL THEN ILL SEE YOU GUYS SUNDAY.......SO IF YOU HAVE ANY ? HIT ME UP... :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

LETS BRING HOME THE TROPHIES FOR ERIC...AND ILL BE TAKING PIC...OF............................BOOOOOOOOOOOBIES........AND BIKE AND CARS OFCORUSE...


----------



## eric ramos

boobiessssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 2 2006, 10:59 AM~5539147
> *HEY WHATS UP HOMOS..IM OVER HERE IN RIVERSIDE PICKING UP MY BIKE THAT I KEEP IN A SECERT LOCATION AND MY DISPLAY SO, WERE REDAY TO ROLL SUNDAY....OK, THE GUYS THAT ARE GOING SUNDAY...VENTURA GUYS...IM GOING TO MEET YOU HOMOS AT THE BEST BUY PARKING LOT OFF THE FREEWAY SO BE THERE.... I WILL CALL JR A.K.A(BABYCAKE):rofl:  UP WHEN IM ALMOST THERE...SANTA BABRA CREW...WAIT FOR US IN THE PARKING LOT AT THE SHOW..YOU'LL SEE MY WHITE BURBAN PULL UP WITH PRO HOPPER STICKERS ON THE SIDE OF THE WINDOW IF YOU SEE ME HONK SO I KNOW WHERE YOU AT ..SO WE CAN ALL GO IN TOGETHER..SO TILL THEN ILL SEE YOU GUYS SUNDAY.......SO IF YOU HAVE ANY ? HIT ME UP... :rofl:
> *


ok Art (fruitCake) at what time do u guys think u guys will be there at the parking lot at best buy


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 2 2006, 12:49 AM~5537377
> *so did u buy them o no
> *


YEAH THOSE LITTLE PICES OF SHIT............


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jun 2 2006, 11:58 AM~5539447
> *YEAH THOSE LITTLE PICES OF SHIT............
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
are they small o que


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 2 2006, 12:02 PM~5539470
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> are they small o que
> *


yeah hopefully they r bright............where r u at right now??


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jun 2 2006, 12:13 PM~5539536
> *yeah hopefully they r bright............where r u at right now??
> *


SCHOOL


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

oh........r u coming to my house?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jun 2 2006, 12:16 PM~5539557
> *oh........r u coming to my house?
> *


NO SE MAYBE


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 2 2006, 12:17 PM~5539562
> *NO SE MAYBE
> *


these are all the members 
cutleeswanging
casper805
lowriding805jr
805lowridercruiser
ericramos
ziggz805
you
harrys dream
brownpride
ok here is everyone if i missed someone tell me


----------



## NaturalHighII

hey was up evrerone so whos gonna be my ride to sb show???


----------



## casper805

dont you live farther from the show then us


----------



## NaturalHighII

well i live in LA, personally ive never been to SB so i dont know


----------



## NaturalHighII

well this is one of my old bike, wish i still had it,


----------



## eric ramos

that a huffy frame?


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

it looks like it


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah its a huffy


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

did u chromed it or u bought it like that


----------



## NaturalHighII

i got it chromed


----------



## eric ramos

u have a chrome conect?


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 2 2006, 01:47 PM~5540093
> *dont you live farther from the show then us
> *


duh he lives in LA..........idiot........i think he is closer than art.........i think :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah he charged me $25 for that frame


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 2 2006, 02:20 PM~5540288
> *i got it chromed
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 2 2006, 02:22 PM~5540302
> *yeah he charged me $25 for that frame
> *


danm thats cheap


----------



## NaturalHighII

got a spot for cheap part, paint hook up and the chroming, i painted my bike for $100 with midnight blue with blue flakes and clear, and well the spot for cheap parts is likelthis, i got my twisted seat for $50 and my handlebars for $35, twisted too


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jun 2 2006, 02:22 PM~5540301
> *duh he lives in LA..........idiot........i think he is closer than art.........i think :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


you see fucken idiot u dont even noe


----------



## OSO 805

ey later on hook me up whith some croming homie
(custom forks)


----------



## OSO 805

im taking 8


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHATS UP BICTHES :cheesy:


----------



## NaturalHighII

alright homie just send down the parts


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## NaturalHighII

heres some of his work(sprocket is his chrom next to the store bought chrome)


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHERE THE PLACE AT????


----------



## NaturalHighII

i just take the things to his house and he takes them to work i guess???then i pick them up from his house whenever he tells me too


----------



## Lil Spanks

HOW LONG DOES HE TAKE???AND DOES HE DO GOLD


----------



## casper805

how much to recrome some handlebars like these


----------



## NaturalHighII

maybe a couple 20-30 or35


----------



## eric ramos

damn jr u getting this foo all kinds of work :biggrin: hell thank u i bet


----------



## Lil Spanks

ERIC WHATS HAPPEN....AND HEY WHO POSTED MY DAM BIKE......CASPER..........


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey he doesnt complain as long as he gets his money, you wouldnt either


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 2 2006, 04:25 PM~5541152
> *ERIC WHATS HAPPEN....AND HEY WHO POSTED MY DAM BIKE......CASPER..........
> *


me why


----------



## Lil Spanks

GOLD NO GOLD :dunno:


----------



## NaturalHighII

OH YEAH FORGOT HE DOES GOLD BUT IVE NEVER DONE ANY WITH HIM, HE SAID ITS MUCH MRE EXPENSIVE


----------



## eric ramos

sup Cutless not much bored lol
did u see the blue frame
wat u think


----------



## Lil Spanks

...................................OLD SKOOL BITHES


----------



## Lil Spanks

YEA THE BLUE FRAME IF YOU GET TIRED OF IT LET ME KNOW.....


----------



## NaturalHighII

RELACING MY RIMS AND THEY COMING OUT PRETTY GOOD


----------



## eric ramos

lol not mines my homies 
so u think well put it down in the 505?
or naw


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 2 2006, 04:30 PM~5541187
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...................................OLD SKOOL BITHES
> *


28 years 
cutlless the club is going to be 28 years this year


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 2 2006, 04:35 PM~5541211
> *RELACING MY RIMS AND THEY COMING OUT PRETTY GOOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

YEP...


----------



## NaturalHighII

IM TIRED ALREADY


----------



## Lil Spanks

YOU SUCK YOU SUCK.... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NaturalHighII

CHECK THESE RIMS OUT, THIS BIKE USE TO BE MINE UNTIL I SOLD IT,LOL


----------



## eric ramos

ey jr fuken takes like 6 to 8 hours to do them both lol
take some brakes or somthing


----------



## NaturalHighII

I KNOW IT TOOK ME TO DO THE ONES ABOVE ABOUT 2 HOURS


----------



## NaturalHighII

OH ERIC ABOUT THE NICKNAME, WELL EVERYONE CALLS ME ROGER


----------



## eric ramos

relacnig rims is coo but dont tighten to much or the rim will get like lil croked


----------



## NaturalHighII

YEAH I KNOW, THANKS


----------



## eric ramos

:biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NaturalHighII

IM GONNA FINISH RELACING THE RIMS,ILL BE BACK ON LATER.AL RATO


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: alratos ey


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

THERE CASPER THAT CAME OUT IN THE LRM FEB.99


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 2 2006, 05:10 PM~5541392
> *WHAT DO YOU THINK...TOOK LIKE ALMOST 2 HOURS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 2 2006, 04:57 PM~5541337
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are you in there


----------



## Lil Spanks

TATTED4LIFE


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

IT STARTED IN 1976 AND ON.....


----------



## NaturalHighII

WAS UP


----------



## Lil Spanks

NEW PAGES.....


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 2 2006, 05:27 PM~5541469
> *IT STARTED IN 1976 AND ON.....
> *


and still going strong motha fuckers


----------



## eric ramos

damn that old i did not no that


----------



## NaturalHighII

I FINISHED ONE RIM,YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 2 2006, 06:36 PM~5541843
> *I FINISHED ONE RIM,YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


wat are u doing to them


----------



## eric ramos

1 more to go how long did it take u


----------



## NaturalHighII

1.5 HRS


----------



## eric ramos

not bad 
it took me like 3 hours for the frist but i would stop like every 30 minutes


----------



## NaturalHighII

RELACING THEM IN TWOS


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 2 2006, 06:40 PM~5541864
> *RELACING THEM IN TWOS
> *


post pics when your done


----------



## NaturalHighII




----------



## NaturalHighII




----------



## eric ramos

nice one


----------



## NaturalHighII

:thumbsup:


----------



## NaturalHighII

brb


----------



## sic713

sup fellas... hows everything goin


----------



## Lil Spanks

kool kool :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

im bored ass fuck


----------



## Lil Spanks

hey


----------



## Lil Spanks

NEW PAGE :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHERE ARE THESE MUTHER PHYUCKERS AT


----------



## FAYGO JOKER

was up mayne


----------



## Lil Spanks

CASPER YOUR LADY...........


----------



## casper805

LOOK AT UR UGLY BITCH ART


----------



## eric ramos

:nono: lol


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up ppl


----------



## eric ramos

wat it dew foooooooooo


----------



## NaturalHighII

not much im gonna start on the other rim, but fuck im gonna go to sleep late :banghead: but i need to wake up early though so i can go buy my sound system tommorrow :banghead:


----------



## eric ramos

:0 u should rest then foo
how much u need for the other front rim?


----------



## NaturalHighII

difference between rims


----------



## NaturalHighII

the whole rim


----------



## eric ramos

do ur fingers hurt?
that is the sign that u should stop


----------



## NaturalHighII

nah not much just sleepy but i already started so im finishing it,lol


----------



## eric ramos

:roflmao: :roflmao: 144s take time
72 better they like 3 hours to do both


----------



## NaturalHighII

yep well time me, i start it already haha


----------



## eric ramos

ok


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 2 2006, 03:57 PM~5540983
> *you see fucken idiot u dont even noe
> *


but look what u r asking...........u idiot..........ofcoures he lives farther then us


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey how many ppl got their rims like me that are in this club


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 2 2006, 09:43 PM~5542690
> *WHERE ARE THESE MUTHER PHYUCKERS AT
> *


maybe we r trying to get our bikes ready not like casper............


----------



## NaturalHighII

rim is 1/4 done but i need a water break


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

:wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

:machinegun:


----------



## NaturalHighII

this should be a record or something cuz i justv relaced my 144s in 2 spoke spread in under an hour,i think


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 2 2006, 11:01 PM~5543356
> *yep well time me, i start it already haha
> *


yep look at the time about 4 minutes under an hour :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

:wave:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

I need to get back to working on my bikes talk to u guys later


----------



## casper805

wich one are you working on right now


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: wat it do fellas ????????????????


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 3 2006, 10:37 AM~5544986
> *wich one are you working on right now
> *


both need to buff the purple 1....put it togheter..........and clean the trike and put the fenders..................


----------



## casper805

well i gues my shit isnt going to be done in time so if you want to use the parts go ahead


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 3 2006, 11:03 AM~5545092
> *:wave: wat it do fellas ????????????????
> *


nothing how bout u


----------



## Lil Spanks

SUP ****


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 3 2006, 12:23 PM~5545412
> *SUP ****
> *


sup ***


----------



## casper805

sup ziggs


----------



## Lil Spanks

F..YOU


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 3 2006, 12:31 PM~5545439
> *F..YOU
> *


ey art did you meet up with jr90059


----------



## Lil Spanks

NO WHY


----------



## casper805

werent you guys going to meet at a taco bell


----------



## Lil Spanks

NEXT WEEK


----------



## casper805

you got cremator out of storage already


----------



## eric ramos

went to take the red bike and red frame to sell hopely they do 
cus i need money


----------



## Lil Spanks

YEA SO LONG IT BEEN IN THERE


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 3 2006, 12:45 PM~5545480
> *went to take the red bike and red frame to sell hopely they do
> cus i need money
> *


wat did they say


----------



## Lil Spanks

$$$$$$GO GET SOME :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

thats wat you need huh art


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY CASPER..IM TAKING SOME CHAIN TO ROPE DOWN ARE BIKE FOR THE SHOW SO I ONLY WANT TO DO IT TO OUR BIKE..SO WHO EVERS TAGING ALONG HAVE TO PARK NEXT TO US..IM ONLY ROPEING DOWN OUR BIKES..YOURS, MINE AND S.B BIKES...


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 3 2006, 12:48 PM~5545490
> *wat did they say
> *


hes got them on consiment 
so he sells them he gtets 10 percent
not bad
i guess
the red bike is for 250 and i keep 200
and the frame is 75 and i keep 50 not bad at all


----------



## Lil Spanks

F..YEA... ILL SUCK YOU DICK FOR $$$$


----------



## eric ramos

:ugh: :scrutinize: ?????????????????????


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY NOT LIKE THAT.....


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHEN I THINK OF CASPER AND J.R......


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 3 2006, 01:15 PM~5545595
> *WHEN I THINK OF CASPER AND J.R......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nono: :nono: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Lil Spanks

OK..IM MEAN 805 CRUSER AND ANGEL.......LOL :rofl:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 3 2006, 01:15 PM~5545595
> *WHEN I THINK OF CASPER AND J.R......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pinche joto


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Jun 3 2006, 03:28 PM~5546050
> *pinche joto
> *


he already noes he is you dont have to tell him


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 3 2006, 12:50 PM~5545506
> *HEY CASPER..IM TAKING SOME CHAIN TO ROPE DOWN ARE BIKE FOR THE SHOW SO I ONLY WANT TO DO IT TO OUR BIKE..SO WHO EVERS TAGING ALONG HAVE TO PARK NEXT TO US..IM ONLY ROPEING DOWN OUR BIKES..YOURS, MINE AND S.B BIKES...
> *


how about mine and 805 cruises :uh: :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

let me get back to building my bikes..............LOL


----------



## Harry's Dream

the 93rd new page. Wow! :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

DAM HE ACTUALLY POSTED SOMETHING


----------



## Harry's Dream

ya i felt like it was time


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: SUP FROM NM


----------



## Harry's Dream

hey so where's cutless


----------



## Harry's Dream

:dunno:


----------



## casper805

ITS A MIRRACLE HES NOT ONLINE


----------



## Harry's Dream

the 1 time im on and hes not, wat a bastard!


----------



## Harry's Dream

muhahahahahaha! :machinegun: :guns: :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by Harry's Dream_@Jun 3 2006, 08:44 PM~5547204
> *muhahahahahaha! :machinegun:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :banghead:
> *


cutless is under ur bed spying on u angel............LOL


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

ok im out againg need to finish my unfinished bussiness.................LOL


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

where the fuck is every 1 at???????????????fucking biatches..........wtf.........LOL..........


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

what time your leaving


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jun 3 2006, 09:46 PM~5547449
> *cutless is under ur bed spying on u angel............LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

TTT


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

post our bikes here casper


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

im out :wave:


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

WHERS CASPER WITH THE PICS


----------



## eric ramos

:wave:


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805

dam


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805

this is wat happens when cuttless gets drunk


----------



## casper805

ill post up the rest up tommorow


----------



## Lil Spanks

IT WAS J.R BIRTHDAY..... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

AND HARYS A ******......YEAH TALK SHIT NOW BICTH.....


----------



## Lil Spanks

NEW PAGE :rofl:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

:machinegun: HARRY.....


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

this is a pic of a tired slut after they took it in the ass :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl: WHAT MORE PICS DO YOU GUYS HAVE....


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Jun 5 2006, 08:04 AM~5553973
> *this is a pic of a tired slut after they took it in the ass :roflmao:
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 5 2006, 10:29 AM~5552983
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

sleeping beuty after 6 coronas :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

bicthes..... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

IT WAS HIS BIRTHDAY...YEAAAA....MR.16


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

Art to the rescue :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

MORE...... :cheesy:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

MORE..... :cheesy:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

after getting nutted in his face :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

NOW THATS WRONG :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

MORE....


----------



## Lil Spanks

NEW PAGE..... :cheesy:


----------



## 7UP_BIKE

DAMN LOOKS LIKE A GOOD SHOW......I COULDNT GO BECUZ IM UP IN NORTHERN CALI


----------



## Lil Spanks

NAHHH IT WAS IGHT


----------



## casper805

cremator didnt win anything


----------



## 7UP_BIKE

CREMATOR U DINT WIN ANYTHING........??????


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 6 2006, 12:09 AM~5555873
> *cremator didnt win anything
> *



WTF???


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

judges were wack


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

they fucked up the whole judgin on bikes, there were 3 trikes and they didnt make a catagory for them and no 16in category


----------



## 7UP_BIKE

who took best of show?i know last year the uce bike too best of show


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

they were no best of show


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 5 2006, 06:01 PM~5553944
> *AND HARYS A ******......YEAH TALK SHIT NOW BICTH.....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## NorCalLux

erics having a anger problem tonight be carefull


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## NorCalLux

she look good the one in the white


----------



## casper805

:thumbsup:


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 5 2006, 06:36 PM~5557612
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:    Nice Pictures


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 5 2006, 06:41 PM~5557656
> *she look good the one in the white
> *


cuttys is pitching a tent like this :thumbsup:<<<<<<cutty :rofl:


----------



## casper805

thanks uffin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 5 2006, 06:54 PM~5557765
> *cuttys is pitching a tent like this :thumbsup:<<<<<<cutty :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

our club represented big i thnk our club took 15 bikes or maybe even more
congradulations to the santa barbara chapt for taking 1st place 
and to my homie jr from ventura chapt for also taking 1st place


----------



## eric ramos

God Damn u foos over there do it big


----------



## casper805

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos

ARE THEM LIL PLAQUES THE ONES WE GETTING?


----------



## casper805

wich ones the one the girls are wearing or the ones that the girls are holding


----------



## eric ramos

THE 3 CHIKS ONE THE PINK ONES 
THE LIL ASS PLAQUES ?
LIKE ONE ON JRS PURPLE BIKE


----------



## casper805

they are suppose to be bigger the guy that made them fucked up and made them to small so i dont noe how big yours will be


----------



## eric ramos

GET ON CHAT FOOOOOO


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 5 2006, 01:40 PM~5555655
> *IT WAS HIS BIRTHDAY...YEAAAA....MR.16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL


----------



## casper805




----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 5 2006, 06:33 PM~5557590
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOK AT THIS FOOL AL FUCKEN DRUNK


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 6 2006, 04:32 AM~5557569
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn I don't know who gets the hotter women to hold up the plaque, you guys or Socios. I think you guys win it hands down :worship: 

But then again RO gets some fine ass holdin plaques too. Damn I gotta find some of the RO hunnies we got holding up our plaques. See the bikini pics are all fine and dandy but ain't nothin compared to the topless ones


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 5 2006, 01:39 AM~5553019
> *this is wat happens when cuttless gets drunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


see what happens tonyo...when i get drunk....i get happy.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 5 2006, 10:02 PM~5558480
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


see what happens when i get drunk....dammmm


----------



## TonyO

Here's one of ours


----------



## Lil Spanks

ohhh...its on now tony... :rofl:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

let me get casper to hold up the plaque topless :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Jun 6 2006, 06:04 PM~5560343
> *let me get casper to hold up the plaque topless :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 


:roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

NOW THATS JUST DIRTY......


----------



## Lil Spanks

ARE WE THE ONLY CLUB THAT POST PICS AND PICS OF THE LADIES OR WHAT???DAM WERE # 1


----------



## TonyO

Vanessa. Wow. They're huge and real :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

DAM YOU TONY..DAMMM


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 6 2006, 06:43 PM~5560565
> *DAM YOU TONY..DAMMM
> *


Don't hate the player hate the game :nono:


:roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

This chick was pretty hot :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

Another couple for ya


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Jun 6 2006, 08:04 AM~5560343
> *let me get casper to hold up the plaque topless :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fuck you pussy our the one that likes to flash


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@May 22 2006, 11:36 PM~5478432
> *your a pimp when you could get a girl to do this
> 
> 
> *


there tony


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 6 2006, 06:56 PM~5560631
> *there tony
> *


No face shot, that could be you or Casper with man boobs for all we know :barf:


:roflmao:


----------



## casper805

:nono:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

THEE ARTISTICS WE HAVE A PROBLEM 

ART U KNOW THAT TROPHY THAT U DIDNT WANT THAT CASPER HAD OH HE GAVE IT TO MY SISTER AND MY SISTER WAS BRAGING TO HER TWINN BROTHER MY LITTLE BROTHER THAT SHE HAD A TROPHY EVEN THOU SHE DIDNT WIN IT BUT NOW HE WANTS A BIKE TO GO TO THE SHOWS NOW BECAUSE HE SAYS HE WANTS TO GET TROPHYS 2 SO I GAVE HIM MY GREEN BANTAM TO HIM SO THE QUESTION IS SHOULD I DO ANY BODY MODS OR LEAVE IT STREET HERES A PIC 

 :banghead:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Jun 6 2006, 07:21 PM~5560793
> *THEE ARTISTICS WE HAVE A PROBLEM
> 
> ART U KNOW THAT TROPHY THAT U DIDNT WANT THAT CASPER HAD OH HE GAVE IT TO MY SISTER AND MY SISTER WAS BRAGING TO HER TWINN BROTHER MY LITTLE BROTHER THAT SHE HAD A TROPHY EVEN THOU SHE DIDNT WIN IT BUT NOW HE WANTS A BIKE TO GO TO THE SHOWS NOW BECAUSE HE SAYS HE WANTS TO GET TROPHYS 2 SO I GAVE HIM MY GREEN BANTAM TO HIM SO THE QUESTION IS SHOULD I DO ANY BODY MODS OR LEAVE IT STREET HERES A PIC
> 
> :banghead:
> 
> *


Yo man keep it OG. I hate to see OG Schwinns cut up nowadays when they're rare :tears: Or get an Aztlan frame and bondo it up but leave that one OG :biggrin:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

TO KEEP IT OG I NEED TO FIND THE CHAIN GUARD FIND THEM STIKERS OR HAVE IT PINSTIPED AND OTHER PARTS


----------



## casper805

that not our problem thats ur problem(JR) :biggrin: :twak:


----------



## Lil Spanks

make a street..just repaint it and i know who has a chain garud for it


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

what would i do about the schwinn signs


----------



## Lil Spanks

what kind of frame is it...schwinn what


----------



## Lil Spanks

go to a sticker shop and get them made..


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

should i look for better parts or original parts


----------



## Lil Spanks

im having one made for casper's ass that says.......wide ass load.......enter full load here :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

make it where he can ride it


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

it just needs a seat and a chain


----------



## Lil Spanks

HE SWALLOWS NOT SPITS.......IM TALKING ABOUT PICKELS YOU PERVS.


----------



## Lil Spanks

MAKE ONE


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

LOL


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 6 2006, 12:26 PM~5561924
> *MAKE ONE
> *


make what


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 6 2006, 09:51 AM~5560605
> *Don't hate the player hate the game  :nono:
> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HE'S POPIN A SMALL TENT THERE...YOU GO TONY..


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

NEW PAGE 100 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

MAKE IT STREET....BIKE..


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

Hey Art i think you and Tonyo must be related because you guys look a like :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 6 2006, 12:29 PM~5561944
> *MAKE IT STREET....BIKE..
> *


like my sisters bike and should i paint it a candy green with flake :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 5 2006, 07:32 PM~5557573
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS HOW YOU DO IT TONY..REPRESENTING THAT CHAIN SHE HAS ON


----------



## Lil Spanks

RIGHT NOW IM BUILDING A CLEAN STREET BIKE.JUST TO RIDE AND SHOW


----------



## Lil Spanks

A F AND R BIKE WITH FAN RIMS LIKE YOUR SIS ...AND IM GOING TO TAKE IT TO MY SPONSER AND LET HIM DO HIS THANG


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

cool i put the spinners on my sisters bike she likes them im going to put the fan rims on my brothers schwinn then hey do you think i should bondo my sisters bike because there were a lot of street bikes from the S B chapter


----------



## Lil Spanks

enjoy the music of the blues&fries band (Old style C.C will provide food)(While Supplies last) Starts at 7:00 am till 4:00pm Hart park on glassell st. in orange Contact info. Art Ramirez:714296-9065 Vince Ramirez:714 329-0416
(NO LIQUOR ALLOWED ON PARK PREMISES.................THIS IS FOR THE GUYS OVER HERE IN O.C TO SEE IF ANYBODY WANTS TO GO


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

they should of gave us free food since them judges suck dick :roflmao:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

you know what i herd that they got judges from some were else so they had fair judging but for bikes the judging sucked


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Jun 6 2006, 10:21 PM~5561892
> *what would i do about the schwinn signs
> *


There's a guy on Ebay that makes OG Schwinn stickers. I'll post up his seller ID if I can find it again

hyper-formance.com I believe he can do them.


----------



## casper805

who told you this


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 6 2006, 10:27 PM~5561933
> *HE'S POPIN A SMALL TENT THERE...YOU GO TONY..
> *


Hell yeah after she rubs her boobs all up on you you would too


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Jun 6 2006, 10:41 PM~5562020
> *you know what i herd that they got judges from some were else so they had fair judging but for bikes the judging sucked
> *


Judging is rarely fair for the bikes if you got the same guys doing both the cars and the bikes. That's why LRM shows are a little more fair, they take the bikes more seriously. I mean people still get screwed once in a while but overall its more fair than regular shows.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Jun 6 2006, 12:36 PM~5561986
> *cool i put the spinners on my sisters bike she likes them im going to put the fan rims on my brothers schwinn then hey do you think i should bondo my sisters bike because there were a lot of street bikes from the S B chapter
> *


after that show they were all going to get redone they are going to be mild and sum even radical


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Jun 6 2006, 12:31 PM~5561957
> *like my sisters bike and should i paint it a candy green with flake :0
> *


yea you should do that


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 6 2006, 01:41 PM~5562342
> *who told you this
> *


in another topic some were else they said that they got judges from somewere else so there were no conflics and they did a good job but for the bikes the suck dick at it :angry:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 6 2006, 02:18 PM~5562669
> *after that show they were all going to get redone they are going to be mild and sum even radical
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY...RELAX TO MUCH SUCKING DICK AROUND HERE..CASPER IS GETTING TURNED ON.... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

LOL


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

hey harrys dreams frame only has a tank right


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 6 2006, 02:48 PM~5562379
> *Hell yeah after she rubs her boobs all up on you you would too
> *


OH SO YOU HAVE A SMALL ONE HUH...... :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

SI SENOR................................................AND HE'S A ******


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 6 2006, 02:40 PM~5562889
> *SI SENOR................................................AND HE'S A ******
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Jun 6 2006, 07:21 PM~5560793
> *THEE ARTISTICS WE HAVE A PROBLEM
> 
> ART U KNOW THAT TROPHY THAT U DIDNT WANT THAT CASPER HAD OH HE GAVE IT TO MY SISTER AND MY SISTER WAS BRAGING TO HER TWINN BROTHER MY LITTLE BROTHER THAT SHE HAD A TROPHY EVEN THOU SHE DIDNT WIN IT BUT NOW HE WANTS A BIKE TO GO TO THE SHOWS NOW BECAUSE HE SAYS HE WANTS TO GET TROPHYS 2 SO I GAVE HIM MY GREEN BANTAM TO HIM SO THE QUESTION IS SHOULD I DO ANY BODY MODS OR LEAVE IT STREET HERES A PIC
> 
> *



[email protected]


That dude is gonna make me a vinyl set of decals for my 16" OG bike. He can probably make some for yours too. $24.50 with shipping


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 6 2006, 02:50 PM~5562983
> *OHHHHH...HARRY..DONT BIT IT BICTH...SUCK IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

OOHHH YEA....


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY CASPER...WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO FIX YOUR CAR....I LIKE YOUR SPINNER THOUGH


----------



## Lil Spanks

JR..I THOUGH YOU DIDNT HAVE INTERNET???


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up everyon, i got my phone line back,yeah, so how was the show art, i noticed a couple pages back, iit was pretty good,so was up man,what ive missed


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 6 2006, 03:10 PM~5563168
> *HEY CASPER...WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO FIX YOUR CAR....I LIKE YOUR SPINNER THOUGH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you fucked it up Art he didnt want any one to see it till Vegas :roflmao:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

I still cant stop laughing when we were at Carl's JR remember Art what Casper said after you told him that jr90056 didnt have internet


----------



## Lil Spanks

DUMB ASS :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

AND JR HAVING A GUY TATOO ON HIS ARM...... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

:roflmao: but he has MYSPACE :roflmao:


----------



## NaturalHighII

dam i went broke this weekend because if the sound system i bought, i spend 220 on it and dont have shit left


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: THIS IS CASPER :banghead:


----------



## Lil Spanks

YOU SPENT HOW MUCH....DAM BOY


----------



## NaturalHighII

$220


----------



## Lil Spanks

SPEICAL INVITE....


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHAT KIND OF SYSTEM...


----------



## NaturalHighII

i bought a 15" CVR,the sealed box for it, and a clarion EQ


----------



## NaturalHighII

these are the bikes i plan on fixing up,the one on the left is the oone im currently doing


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 6 2006, 03:48 PM~5563391
> *these are the bikes i plan on fixing up,the one on the left is the oone im currently doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 i'll say get rid of the one on the right and all that tagging


----------



## NaturalHighII

nah thats gonna be the one to ride around in the hood, plus its a haro, and i got all the OG parts for it


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 6 2006, 03:52 PM~5563404
> *nah thats gonna be the one to ride around in the hood, plus its a haro, and i got all the OG parts for it
> *


it looks like you got the hood in your garage :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

yep, i like tagging plus i let everyone who comes in hit up, just like a............memry wall,know what i mean???


----------



## Lil Spanks

IITS CONFERMED..I GOT MY NEW BIKE AND PICKING IT UP AND STRIGHT TO THE STRIPER......


----------



## NaturalHighII

cool, what type of bike


----------



## Lil Spanks

STREET...FOR NOW..THE CREAM IS GOING TO SIT FOR AWHILE


----------



## Lil Spanks

I HAVE TO DROP IT OFF IN LONG BICTH :roflmao:


----------



## NaturalHighII

oh cool


----------



## NaturalHighII

:thumbsup:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

a new frame that i did for one of my bitches


----------



## NaturalHighII

uffin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 6 2006, 03:10 PM~5563168
> *HEY CASPER...WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO FIX YOUR CAR....I LIKE YOUR SPINNER THOUGH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM FOOL YOU GAVE AWAY MY SURPRISE IT WAS SUPPOSE TO BE SHOWN ONLY IN VEGAS


----------



## NaturalHighII

:roflmao:


----------



## casper805

ARTISTIC3 HOWS THE BIKE GOING


----------



## eric ramos

:dunno:


----------



## Artistic3

still at the painter's getting flaked and still waiting on part's :cheesy:


----------



## NaturalHighII

WAS UP PPL


----------



## eric ramos

wat sup Roger ?


----------



## Artistic3

beside's that i still have to send it to get Murals and send more part's to Hernan's engraviing.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :scrutinize:


----------



## NaturalHighII

not much man just got my phone line back on today,mso yeah back on the net.


----------



## eric ramos

nice nice 
andy of them frames u gots for sale?


----------



## NaturalHighII

maybe which one u interested in


----------



## eric ramos

the semi one


----------



## Lil Spanks

pm casper you fat bicth :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

eddies my hero....... :roflmao:


----------



## NaturalHighII

the third one


----------



## eric ramos

post pic again lol


----------



## NaturalHighII




----------



## eric ramos

how much for the second or third?


----------



## NaturalHighII

the second is mine so ill let it go for about $20 and the third is the homies, another one thats gonna get in the bike club, i dont know if he wants to sell it, but make an offer and ill run it through him to see what he says


----------



## Lil Spanks

new page....yeah.. :cheesy: :machinegun: haterz


----------



## eric ramos

so roger 
how much u think shipping is?


----------



## Lil Spanks

arm and a leg


----------



## NaturalHighII

maybe a couple $20-30


----------



## eric ramos

:biggrin: really?


----------



## Artistic3

artie what you to


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah i think so,.just estimating though


----------



## eric ramos

ok 
not bad
witch one it better condition of the mild frames?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistic3_@Jun 6 2006, 10:36 PM~5565055
> *artie what you to
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## NaturalHighII

the one in the left but thats mine thats the one im working one


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey art you got any paint hookups, im looking to repaint mine and do a couple more mods to it,any help,


----------



## eric ramos

ok any hydro hook ups still need one lol
a whole kit


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave: :guns: harry


----------



## casper805

dam fool you hate harry all kinds now huh
at the shows you guys are always buddy buddy with each other


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 7 2006, 08:28 AM~5566848
> *:wave:  :guns: harry
> *


i guess you love Harry a lot :roflmao:


----------



## NaturalHighII

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:machinegun: casper :rofl: raul


----------



## casper805

shut up and go hold angels hand


----------



## casper805

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

new page mothafuckers if u dont like it go read another topic


----------



## NaturalHighII

:machinegun: 
:guns:


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO

:twak: 

 :banghead:


----------



## casper805

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:machinegun:


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY THERES A CAR SHOW THE 10 AT VENICE BEACH AT FOR ENTRY IT IS 40 BUCKS.....  ...ITS A ALL BIKE SHOW AND BOS IS 500 BUCK


----------



## Lil Spanks

I MEAN A ALL BIKE SHOW NOT CAR SHOW


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 7 2006, 03:51 PM~5569221
> *HEY THERES A CAR SHOW THE 10 AT VENICE BEACH AT FOR ENTRY IT IS 40 BUCKS.....  ...ITS A ALL BIKE SHOW AND BOS IS 500 BUCK
> *


R u sure its not a motocycle show???? post a flyer


----------



## Lil Spanks

THEY GAVE ME ONE AT THE BEGANING OF THE YEAR AND I LOST IT..AND ITS A BIKE SHOW NOT MOTOS....


----------



## Lil Spanks

YOU BENDEKO


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

man thats to much $$ that means if i go to that 1 i cant go to san diego and i would rather go to SD


----------



## casper805

ARE YOU SURE ITS NOT THIS ONE
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=266267


----------



## Lil Spanks

YEP THATS THE ONE..BUT NOT IN L.A...AT VENICE BEACH...WHERE CASPER WACTHES THE MUSLE MEN WORK AT....


----------



## Lil Spanks

YEP THATS THE ONE..BUT NOT IN L.A...AT VENICE BEACH...WHERE CASPER WACTHES THE MUSLE MEN WORKOUT AT....


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

LOL...............so r u going Art


----------



## Lil Spanks

40 BUCK......ILL HAVE CASPER SUCK IT FOR 40 BUCK


----------



## casper805

FUCK YOU PUSSY :nono: :nono: 
TELL ANGEL


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NaturalHighII

so im guessing youre not going art


----------



## casper805

40$ IS ALOT OF MONEY I THINK IT WOULD BE BETTER TO SAVE THE MONEY FOR SAN DIEGO


----------



## NorCalLux

sounds like a sausage fest in here


----------



## casper805

LOOK CUTLLES SHES WAITING FOR YOU


----------



## casper805

ERIC DID U SELL YOUR SHIT


----------



## eric ramos

what nope not yet
passed on tuseday it there still in the front and shti
ill give him a month or 2 aslong as it sells


----------



## OSO 805

test







:biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

my subs


----------



## casper805

BIGGER PIC


----------



## eric ramos

i have an idea
wat if all of us
post in the lay it low show

so we can take every class there is 
street mild semi full radical

how about it?
?
:biggrin:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

what layitlow show


----------



## eric ramos

look for a topic made form noe for texas
and then post in it


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

NAHH I DONT DEAL WITH THOSE SHOW...IT LIKE THE ONE THAT STARTED IT IS VERY VERY BORAD..AND CASPER.......SUCK A DICK... :rofl:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 8 2006, 03:10 AM~5569675
> *LOOK CUTLLES SHES WAITING FOR YOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Violated photobucket terms of service :tears: I wanted to see boobies too


----------



## Lil Spanks

TONYO..SHOW US YOU BOOBIES... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 8 2006, 06:05 PM~5573019
> *TONYO..SHOW US YOU BOOBIES... :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

Heres Art(cuttless) and Angel(harrys dream)


----------



## Lil Spanks

DAMM WHAT A BICTH.....


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

:roflmao:

I'd be like "here's a pair of pants put them on you nasty phuck!"


----------



## Lil Spanks

IT LOOKS MORE LIKE CASPER TO ME..AND RAUL NEXT TO HIM


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 8 2006, 08:18 AM~5573099
> *IT LOOKS MORE LIKE CASPER TO ME..AND RAUL NEXT TO HIM
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

NEW PAGE YOU MUTHER PHYUCKERS


----------



## Lil Spanks

ILL TALK TO YOU BICTHES LATER


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 8 2006, 08:18 AM~5573099
> *IT LOOKS MORE LIKE CASPER TO ME..AND RAUL NEXT TO HIM
> *


 :twak: :twak: :nono: :nono: 
stop denying wat you and angel have with each other 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

here is art


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

Art...........


----------



## Lil Spanks

BOTH OF YOU EAT A DICK


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

LOL some funny ass shit.............. :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NaturalHighII

:machinegun:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 8 2006, 01:03 PM~5574769
> *:machinegun:
> *


hey whats up with u and that gun..............


----------



## NaturalHighII

i love guns


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

k


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jun 8 2006, 12:59 PM~5574747
> *LOL some funny ass shit.............. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


tommorow more funny shit


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

you guys suck


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 9 2006, 12:39 AM~5575244
> *you guys suck
> *


Tru dat I didnt see any boobies today


----------



## Lil Spanks

TO ALL THE CLUB MEMBERS....IS ANYBODY DOING ANYTHING ON AUGUST 5????NEED TO KNOW .....YOU ****


----------



## OSO 805

no................ey can you post pics of your dislay and wat kind of motor you yoused uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

im making a display :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

nah i dont think im doing anything on august 5 but wait for my birthday,august 9,LOL,why you ask art


----------



## Lil Spanks

BECAUSE I WANNA THROW A PICNIC FOR OUR CLUB BUT I NEED TO KNOW IF ANYBODY HAS PLANS THAT DAY...


----------



## Lil Spanks

PAGE THIS..... :machinegun:


----------



## NaturalHighII

oh alright,location?


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0


----------



## Lil Spanks

THAT PARK BEHIND DOGER STADIUM


----------



## OSO 805

wat is it on sat sun


----------



## NaturalHighII

oh cool,like that hyna too.LOL


----------



## casper805

here art


----------



## casper805

shes waiting for u art


----------



## Lil Spanks

OK NOW WE KNOW CASPER GOING THE RIGHT DIRECTION...BUT WHAT ABOUT JR...HUMMMM :scrutinize:


----------



## casper805




----------



## NaturalHighII

:dunno:


----------



## casper805

car show in pasadena


----------



## Lil Spanks

CASPER IS A ******


----------



## casper805

here art


----------



## NorCalLux

damn poontanggggggg


----------



## casper805

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

finally you prove to me my son casper that ur not gay :roflmao:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 8 2006, 04:00 PM~5575749
> *shes waiting for u raul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thanks i'll be there in a minute


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

good pics that show ur not gay............. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jun 8 2006, 10:01 PM~5577818
> *good pics that show ur not gay............. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL :roflmao:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

ASTA MAÑANA L8ER ON


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

YOU HOMOS :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

WERE AR THESE MUTHER PHYUCKERS :dunno:


----------



## casper805

shut up foo


----------



## eric ramos

good moring from nm :wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up everyone


----------



## casper805

SUP HOMIES


----------



## eric ramos

SUP ROGER


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up man, como estan todos


----------



## eric ramos

GOOD PERO LIL DORMIDO AND ITS FUKEN 1 18 HERE


----------



## casper805

PINCHE WEBON


----------



## NaturalHighII

oh, LOL, well not really laughing cuz i just woke up too,


----------



## eric ramos

I BET ROGER IS CRUDO LOL
NAW I CUS I SLEPT LIKE 4 AM CUS I WATCHED FUKEN JERRY SPINGER AND TRIPED OUT ONE THA SHIT AT 3 AM LOL


----------



## NaturalHighII

nah i aint crudo im just desvelado, but it may happen today again cuz im gonna go with my lady


----------



## TonyO

whatup Artistics :wave: Where da boobies at today? :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

later man too early to see boobies, well maybe not, but my eyes are half ways closed so id rather wait till they open fully so i can see them right.LOL


----------



## NaturalHighII

later man too early to see boobies, well maybe not, but my eyes are half ways closed so id rather wait till they open fully so i can see them right.LOL


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by jr90059+Jun 9 2006, 12:25 PM~5580811-->
> 
> 
> 
> nah i aint crudo im just desvelado, but it may happen today again cuz im gonna go with my lady
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I KNOW WAT U MEAN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@Jun 9 2006, 12:27 PM~5580816
> *whatup Artistics :wave:  Where da boobies at today?  :biggrin:
> *


EY TONY LOOK AT 108 ALL KINDS OF BOOBIES AND POONTANG LOL


----------



## NaturalHighII

:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: U LIKE THAT ONE HU :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

funny, but tru, whered you get them smileys


----------



## eric ramos

DUNNO SOME FO POSTED THAT ONE A LONG TIME AGO AND I SAVED IT


----------



## NaturalHighII

oh alright cool,


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## eric ramos

booobies for Tony O lol


----------



## NorCalLux

hot poon


----------



## Lil Spanks

THATS MINE..FORGET TONY.....


----------



## Lil Spanks

CASPER..YOU KNOW YOU WANT IT..YOUR ON BOTTOM IM ON TOP....







..LOLLOLOLOLOL :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## casper805

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :angry: :angry: :uh: :nono: :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## Lil Spanks

I LOVE YOU MANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Lil Spanks

BUT NOT LIKE THAT.....


----------



## NaturalHighII

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## NaturalHighII

:thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

THATS FOR CASPER


----------



## NaturalHighII

fuck that ill take her


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## NaturalHighII

fuck ill take her,teeth look weird,well thats what a bag was made for


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 10 2006, 12:43 AM~5582000
> *fuck ill take her,teeth look weird,well thats what a bag was made for
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

que tranza gueyes :wave:


----------



## casper805

nada fool tu


----------



## eric ramos

berly came from el chuco from a fuken orthedonist shit fuken teeth hurt like a bitch lol


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

Hey casper fuck u........u made me wake up early and u didnt even show up...........bitch :twak: :twak:


----------



## NorCalLux

eric cant suck dick no more his teeth hurt


----------



## casper805

fool whe kept calling you and you didnt anser your phone


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 10 2006, 12:10 PM~5585310
> *eric cant suck dick no more his teeth hurt
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 10 2006, 12:10 PM~5585311
> *fool whe kept calling you and you didnt anser your phone
> *


i dont think u guys were calling me cuz at least i would of had a missed call and I didnt


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

so who is the new member that i've been hearing about :dunno:


----------



## casper805

tequila sunrise


----------



## eric ramos

is this his bike?


----------



## NorCalLux

bikes koo but the spinners kill it


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 10 2006, 12:56 PM~5585426
> *bikes koo but the spinners kill it
> *


yep ur right


----------



## casper805

ey eric you think you can read the name of the owner


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

i think that bike was or is in oldies but im not sure...............that 1 is probably no it :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## eric ramos

somting with the letter N that is the first letter of the owner lol i cant see that well


----------



## casper805

yea that bike is from oldies so thats not it


----------



## casper805

ey art so did you go to the venice beach show today


----------



## eric ramos

nice avitar casper
u should gotten oen of the friendly ghost all high like taht lol


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 10 2006, 12:48 PM~5585406
> *is this his bike?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nope! :nono:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

tequila sunrise is was a two wheel,not a trike.


----------



## casper805

WHE NOE THATS NOT IT


----------



## eric ramos

Mexico 3 goals !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
si se puede !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## casper805

whe are going to win it all


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jun 11 2006, 12:38 AM~5588000
> *tequila sunrise is was a two wheel,not a trike.
> *


i think we know


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 11 2006, 10:51 AM~5589029
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whe are going to win it all
> *


 :biggrin: simon


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 11 2006, 10:51 AM~5589029
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whe are going to win it all
> *


that picture is going on my space :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## casper805

ok this is a pic of tequilla sunrise its old so i dont noe if it still looks the same or if its different now but this is an old pic


----------



## eric ramos

i seen that bike pic before in kennys old ass pic web site this one 

http://www.picturetrail.com/ilovelowbikes


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## NorCalLux

huge ass


----------



## casper805

art just send them to my email ill post them up


----------



## Lil Spanks

how do i resize bicth


----------



## casper805

just send them to me 
[email protected]


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

so what bike won


----------



## casper805

CUTTLES TOOK SECOND 
LADY DEATH TOOK FIRST


----------



## Lil Spanks

CASPER I THOUGH YOU WERE BETTER THAN THAT


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl:


----------



## casper805

THIS FOOL I WAS JUST UPLOADING THIS PIC TO POST IT UP JUST FOR U AND YOUR LADY


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

SO LADY DEATH TOOK THE MONEY


----------



## casper805

HE WANTS YOU CUTLESS








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

SO WHEN IS THE MAG COMING OUT WITH UR BIKE CUTTLESS


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY BENDEKOS,....INSTID OF S.D WERE GOING TO HIGHLAND PARK....WHOS GOING???


----------



## Lil Spanks

HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW

HOSTED BY: GOODTIMES CC

HITS THE CITY OF LOS ANGELES


SUNDAY JUNE 25, 2006 

COME SEE SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA FINEST BOMBS, LOW RIDERS, SUVS, IMPORTS, LOW RIDER BIKES MOTOR CYCLES AND MUCH MORE.

BEST OF SHOW FOR: LOW RIDERS, BOMBS, EUROS, LOW RIDER BIKES, SUV'S.

OVER ALL BEST OF SHOW $300.00 

HOP
SINGLE PUMP $200.00 DOUBLE PUMP $200.00 RADICAL HOP $200.00
THE MORE MONEY COMES IN THE MORE MONEY YOU GET.

CARS PRE-REG $ 25.00 - DAY OF SHOW$30.00 
BIKES PRE-REG $15.00 - DAY OF SHOW $20.00

BEST FOR LAST ALL WALK-INS ARE FREE FREE FREE
FOR MORE INFO:
323 254 3766
323 384 5036
323 256 8720


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

NO NO


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

IM GOING TO TRY TO MAKE IT TO SD............JUST TO SEE WHERE IM AT..........CLASS AND POINTS WISE


----------



## Lil Spanks

WELL WILL SEE


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

YEAH


----------



## Lil Spanks

BENDEKO


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

UR A BENDEKO


----------



## Lil Spanks

YOUR MY BICTH


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

UH..........NO...........


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

CUTLESS UR GAY


----------



## Lil Spanks

IM GAY AND YOUR MY BICTH..... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

this is ur only bitch


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 10 2006, 02:01 AM~5581771
> *booobies for Tony O lol
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

ITS A BIRD,ITS A PLANE, ITS SUPER TONY.... :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 12 2006, 09:04 PM~5594641
> *ITS A BIRD,ITS A PLANE, ITS SUPER TONY.... :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## NaturalHighII

new,"clearer" picz of my bike


----------



## Lil Spanks

THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN U DRINK TO MUCH


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 12 2006, 01:51 PM~5595452
> *new,"clearer" picz of my bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: al you need are fenders and a seat and sissy bar


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 12 2006, 11:20 AM~5594731
> *OLD SCHOOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ey art i dont remember her taking a pic with cremator


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 12 2006, 03:04 PM~5596233
> *:thumbsup: al you need are fenders and a seat and sissy bar
> *


oh i got everything i need im just taking my time
























i got the fenders too,i got everything


----------



## casper805

:thumbsup:


----------



## NaturalHighII

the only thing i pretty much need is the screws for the fenders


----------



## eric ramos

looking good roger


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Apr 12 2006, 01:34 AM~5224680
> *if you giys have a picnic in july ill bust it out its under cunstruction right now im guna make a topic of the trike or i can ceap it a suprize untill july :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


i guess your going to keep it a surprise huh


----------



## NaturalHighII

yep and about that 64 schwinn i got, its kinda hard to get the parts so ill probably make it a street bike


----------



## casper805

new page


----------



## eric ramos

naw foo make it all og 
id kill for a frame like that a 64 :guns: lol


----------



## NaturalHighII

its just fucking hard to find the parts, i can only find 68 and up even though they look the same, the only thing i have is the OG crank, in the crank it says"SA1264" i guess meaning decmember of 64, but my schwinn is a november 64


----------



## casper805

angels online wat the fuck


----------



## eric ramos

make a clean ass street pero still og shit 
like decals and head badge
shit
like shadows that one is fuken sic


----------



## casper805

http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-Reverse-Deluxe...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## NaturalHighII

YEAH LIKE SHADOW714'S BIKE, IM THINKING OF GOING COPPER THOUGH, IM THINKING OF GETTING THE HEADBAGE, THE DECALS, THE CHAINGUARD, AND SPEEDOMETER,AND MAYBE THE GRIPS,EVERYTHING ELSE WOULD BE MOST LIKELY SQ.TWISTED


----------



## casper805

http://cgi.ebay.com/SCHWINN-RALEIGH-STURME...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## casper805

check those links roger


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah cool but, i woould bid but my account is fucked up


----------



## eric ramos

make other one
like i did i had -3 feed back lol
so i made a new one :rofl:


----------



## NaturalHighII

nah well my paypal account is fucked up


----------



## eric ramos

use money orders i dont have paypal


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

PLACK


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

ART THIS IS 4 U BECAUSE I HAVNT BEEN ON HERE 4 A WHILE. NEXT TIME ILL HAVE HER WIT DA PLACK


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jun 12 2006, 07:28 PM~5597310
> *ART THIS IS 4 U BECAUSE I HAVNT BEEN ON HERE 4 A WHILE. NEXT TIME ILL HAVE HER WIT DA PLACK
> 
> *


SUP ZIGS
AND NICE ASS TITIES JUST MADE MY DAY :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

ALL RIGHT ART MY DAD SAID HE'LL TAKE ME TO S.D..........


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey, i want one of them plaques


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHATS UPPERS BICTHES


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jun 12 2006, 08:28 PM~5597310
> *ART THIS IS 4 U BECAUSE I HAVNT BEEN ON HERE 4 A WHILE. NEXT TIME ILL HAVE HER WIT DA PLACK
> 
> *


GIRLS GONE WILD..YEA :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

TONY DONT GET TO HAPPY LOOKING AT THESE... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

MY NEW STREET BIKE COMING TO A SHOW NEAR YOU BICTHES


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

AND MIKE'S BIKE..WHAT UP MIKE


----------



## casper805

ey art is he going to change the parts or not


----------



## eric ramos

them tites are fuken nice just wana make u look at the screen like this


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 13 2006, 08:29 AM~5599847
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


about how much some fenders like that would cost ?


----------



## Lil Spanks

nahh hes going to keep it the same..and the fenders it depends what you want.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 13 2006, 07:32 PM~5600207
> *them tites are fuken nice just wana make u look at the screen like this
> *


tru dat :thumbsup:


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up ppl


----------



## casper805

sup ey 805 jr i just got a ticket fool for truant


----------



## NaturalHighII

haha, ditching ass fool,how much?about $300 right?


----------



## NaturalHighII

this is what i want to turn my 64 schwinn into, but in the coppertone color


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 13 2006, 03:39 PM~5602054
> *this is what i want to turn my 64 schwinn into, but in the coppertone color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 13 2006, 02:34 PM~5601708
> *haha, ditching ass fool,how much?about $300 right?
> *


they told me that it was just a waring buut you noe never to trust the pigs


----------



## NaturalHighII

YEP I WAS LOOKING AROUND AND I LIKED IT THAT ONE, BUT IM GOING WITH MY COPPERTONE COLOR


----------



## casper805

when are you going to start on it


----------



## NaturalHighII

maybe i already have, cuz i have handlebar like those, and forks,(the other ones) in my garage.somewhere, got to look for them, but i dont know if there schwinn or not,how can i tell if they are. and i have the sprocket and crank


----------



## casper805

i dont noe how you can tell so just ask people on that topic that you just made


----------



## NaturalHighII

im gonna put some picz of the parts i got, hold on


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHERES MY BICTH CASPER......IM HORNEY.. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NaturalHighII

the sprocket and crank are OG , but the handlebar is one i had for a while and i thought it might be worth a shot


----------



## NaturalHighII

this is the handlebar


----------



## Lil Spanks

LOOK AT THAT RUST WHOO


----------



## Lil Spanks

PIXIE CRANK..


----------



## Lil Spanks

CASPER HAVING FUN


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## NaturalHighII

so yeah i found a schwinn shop and well i gave them a call, they said they had a fully restored krate fork, for $75.is this a good price,they said its the only one they had in a while,and well many people been asking for it.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

I GOT YOU BICTHES......


----------



## Lil Spanks

ROGER WHEN?????MEET??


----------



## NaturalHighII

well yesterday i was waiting for you to call to confirm you were coming but,ive never got a call.ey well ican any day of this week, betwen 9am and 3pm, between that time i would walk to the meeting place,after that i would have to get a ride, and well my dad aint really in the mood fo that cuz of al the family drama we just went through, so basiclyt i have to get there on my own, so if you can during the day.just let me know


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

LOL.......what happened to ur topic Eric............. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

it got deleted :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

it was some fun for me till it got dealted


----------



## NorCalLux

te amo paola?


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: :tears: fuk her man


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

i already order the banner


----------



## casper805

FROM WHO
HOW MUCH


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

U GOT PUNKED!


----------



## casper805

FOOL WHE SHOULD GET ONE FOOL


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

WE SHOULD


----------



## eric ramos

id like our plaqe to say 505 chapter 
or somthing
not just bike club
wat u think cutless?


----------



## casper805

THE PLAQUE DONT SAY BIKE CLUB FOOL ONLY THE SHIRTS SAY BIKE CLUB


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

THATS HOW I WANT THE SHIRTS TO LOOK JUST LIKE THE BANNER...


----------



## casper805

YEA I WAS WONDERING WHY IT SAID VENTURA COUNTY I WAS LIKE WAT THE FUCK


----------



## eric ramos

ok ur plaques say so cal my bad lol
pero wat mines going to say 
lol


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

THEY R GOING TO SAY "ERIC GET UR SHIT DONE" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: J/K


----------



## eric ramos

lol damn foo 
almost ther 
every one here is waiting for caspers and mines to get done :rofl:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

YEP............LOL..........ATLEAST U HAVE 1 OR 2 DONE RIGHT.....NOT LIKE SOME1


----------



## casper805

HE DONT HAVE ANY DONE FOOL


----------



## casper805

YOURS COULD SAY NEW MEXICO CHAPTER


----------



## eric ramos

nope i have one pero im selling it
localy 
to fund this bitch

pero ey foo
fine wine takes time


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey well if everything goes right with art, im the homie said he was gonna want to get a banner and maybe2 plaques


----------



## Lil Spanks

bicthes :machinegun:


----------



## NaturalHighII

this is what 'OUR' banner should say


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE


----------



## Aztecbike

HEY ART I WANT TO JOIN THE CLUB. WHAT DO I NEED TO DO TO JOIN?


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

TALK TO HIM........YOU KNOW HIM PRETY WELL


----------



## casper805

EY HE SAYS TO REPAINT YOUR BIKE CAUSE IT IS SCRATCHED ALOT


----------



## casper805

EY PM ME AND ILL TELL YOU WAT YOU NEED TO DO


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

LOL............HAHAH WHO THE FUCK R U TO TALK CASPER.......LOL.......STUPID


----------



## casper805

STUPID HE TOLD ME TO TELL HIM


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

HAHA.. I GUESS UR ALL UP ON HIS NUTS..HEY LIKE I ALWAYS SAY GET UR BIKE DONE 1ST....... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Billy

THERE NOW WILL YOU GUYS SHUT THE FUCK UP ABOUT IT HELLA ANOYINGE AND SHIT, CANT EVEN TAKE A LIL JOKE


----------



## casper805

FUCK YOU BILLY YOU WILL NEVER JOIN


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

:roflmao: :twak: :twak: STOP FUCKING AROUND BILLY


----------



## Billy

FUCK YOU CASPER AND JR AND ERIC BECUASE I KNOW HES GOING TO PUT SOMETHING STUPID :0


----------



## Billy

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jun 13 2006, 10:58 PM~5604197
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :twak: STOP FUCKING AROUND BILLY
> *


OK I JUST WANTED TO SHOW YOU GUYS THE KOOL BANNER :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jun 13 2006, 10:55 PM~5604187
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE YOU GO CASPER ISNT IT PRETTY :biggrin:
> *


get the fuck out our topic asshole
wat the fuk u aint even one puto
or atleat say good shit about our bike 
no coming wiht ur pinchie mamadas
puto
:twak: <<<<<<<<<< u asshole


----------



## Billy

ERIC I TOLD YOU ENGLISH ENGLISH  I JUST WANTED TO SHOW YOU GUYS IT THATS IT, NOT A BIG DEAL, DAM YOU CRY BABIES


----------



## eric ramos

that is disrespect to our club asshole


----------



## NaturalHighII

fuck this vato,


----------



## Billy

ITS A JOKE CRY BABYS I DONT WANT TO JOIN JR SENT IT TO ME ON MYSPACE THEN I PUT SACREMENTO IN IT TO SEE WHAT YOU GUYS WOULD SAY AND ALLS YOU GUYS DID WAS CRY ABOUT IT :uh:


----------



## Billy

ITS A JOKE CRY BABYS I DONT WANT TO JOIN JR SENT IT TO ME ON MYSPACE THEN I PUT SACREMENTO IN IT TO SEE WHAT YOU GUYS WOULD SAY AND ALLS YOU GUYS DID WAS CRY ABOUT IT :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

edit that shit now man


----------



## NaturalHighII

guess what people, i just fixed both my ebay and paypal account and well now i can send and receive payments,so what i just did was purchase the decals for my 64 schwinn,yeah!!!!


----------



## eric ramos

nice roger


----------



## NaturalHighII

should have them by friday or saturday,yep,"The Veterano" 64 Schwinn has began it thriumph towards restoration


----------



## casper805

:thumbsup: HOMIE


----------



## NaturalHighII

You guys think i should buy this fork????q
http://cgi.ebay.com/Bicycle-20-Springer-Fo...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## casper805

ARE THEY SCHWIN


----------



## NaturalHighII

i dont know thats why im bringing it in here


----------



## casper805

I DONT NOE THAT MUCH ABOUT SCHWINS HOMIE SO I DONT NO BUT TO ME THEY LOOK LIKE SOME REGULAR FORKS POST THEM ON THE OTHER TOPIC YOU MADE THEN PEOPLE WILL ACTUALLY BE ABLE TO TELL YOU


----------



## NaturalHighII

alright homie


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHAT UP BICTHES...ROGER WE GOT TO MEET MAN..........SAT....


----------



## Lil Spanks

AND HOW MANY MEMBERS DID YOU HAVE?


----------



## Lil Spanks

CASPER WHAT HAPPEN????I NEVERED GOT HIT UP????


----------



## casper805

pinche joto


----------



## casper805

suck a black dick


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

suck angels dick :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

JR I LOVE YOU MANNNNNN...THANK FOR LAST NIGHT :rofl:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

oh he is... i think hes over there rightnow


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 14 2006, 08:58 AM~5605635
> *JR I LOVE YOU MANNNNNN...THANK FOR LAST NIGHT :rofl:
> *


man u were with carlos last night....doing..i dont know  :dunno:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

art what store do u work in???


----------



## Lil Spanks

BICTH I GTG..WORKING NOW L8TER


----------



## NaturalHighII

alright saturday is cool, but the homie that wants to get it too, is in hawaii(he took a vacation) and well he wont be back till moday,so you decide art,if you wanna meet with just me, then cool this saturday,and if you wanna meet with both of us, you either gotta cough up some money to fly to hawaii or just wait till that fool gets back,LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

ill wait


----------



## NaturalHighII

alright man cuz i dont think youl want to spend 1000 just to go to hawaii when you can save those 1000 by waiting 2 days,LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY ARE YOU GOING TO GO TO HIGHLAND PARK SHOW???


----------



## Lil Spanks

AND IS THERE A WAY YOU CAN GET A RIDE?


----------



## NaturalHighII

i dont know about the highland park show but the ride, i dont care, ill walk


----------



## NaturalHighII




----------



## Lil Spanks

????????? :dunno:


----------



## NaturalHighII




----------



## Lil Spanks

O.K....I NEED INFO OF WHATS HAPPENIN WITH EVERYONE...ITS LIKE A CHECK UP..(....V.C.GUYS--S.B.GUYS--O.C.GUYS--N.M.GUYS...)..NEED INFO OF WERE YOU AT SO FAR..??LETS HERE IT GUYS.... :thumbsup:


----------



## NaturalHighII




----------



## NaturalHighII

LOL,HOW ABOUT LA GUYS,


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 14 2006, 04:09 PM~5607872
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS CASPER LOOKING AT PLAY GIRL... :rofl:


----------



## NaturalHighII

LOL,


----------



## Lil Spanks

REMEMBER NO LA YET INTIL YOU HAVE 2 TO 3 MORE GUYS..


----------



## Lil Spanks

TALK TO YOU GUYS LATE :wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

:banghead: :buttkick: :guns: :twak: :angry: ................... :thumbsup:


----------



## NaturalHighII




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jun 13 2006, 11:01 PM~5604207
> *OK I JUST WANTED TO SHOW YOU GUYS THE KOOL BANNER :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :angry: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Billy

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 14 2006, 04:12 PM~5608243
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :angry:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


still crying


----------



## casper805

:twak: :twak: :nono:


----------



## NorCalLux

alright everyone settle down


----------



## Billy

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 14 2006, 04:23 PM~5608326
> *alright everyone settle down
> *


cutty sounds like jr


----------



## Lil Spanks

HE GUYS I NEED UPDATES OF YOUR BIKES......N.M,V.C.,O.C.,S.B----


----------



## casper805

mines not done


----------



## Lil Spanks

i know yours but everyone else thats in the club...i need to hear from new mexico santa babra,


----------



## Lil Spanks

AND THE OLNY PEOPLE I WANT TO REPLY HERE OUR MY MEMBERS ONLY...


----------



## NorCalLux




----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY DID YOU HERE WHAT I SAID..MEMBERS ONLY....


----------



## Lil Spanks

OK WHERE JR,ERIC,RAUL,ALL THE MEMBERS...LETS HEAR IT..


----------



## eric ramos

mines 
80 buks away to painting my bike form sic
it was 50 but i added shipping both ways
then after that im going to order the plaque and shirts
still need chrome display and some parts left

omars
ordered all kinds of parts 
got a calling card tommorw try to do a phone prohopper order
still need custom parts havent seen rrwayne so i cant hit him up fo that shit
chrome and display
loveseat

my cusins 
no payment of supples so we stoped till he pays the supples fuken ***

davids trying to convince his ass to make a bondo frame

luis struggleing lil by lil gettting the damn bike 

not bad for a bunch of 15 year olds lol
:biggrin: 

bike show in next saturday
im a show my shity red bike and put a for sale sigh
and i think omar taking his street dunno


----------



## casper805

wat about the other bikes
i thought you guys had more eric


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 14 2006, 04:52 PM~5608421
> *HEY DID YOU HERE WHAT I SAID..MEMBERS ONLY....
> *


CUTLESSSWANGIN'S MAD


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

thats a down avatar casper...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 14 2006, 04:45 PM~5608391
> *HE GUYS I NEED UPDATES OF YOUR BIKES......N.M,V.C.,O.C.,S.B----
> *


heres an update on my bikes...














:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

:roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

ok what about..s.b guys now


----------



## Lil Spanks

new page bicthes


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## NaturalHighII

HEY WAS UP ART, HEY WELL I GOT THE THIRD PERSON THATS WILLING TO JOIN, HES SOEM GUY CALLED AZTEC BIKE HERE ON LIL,SO THATS 3 OF US,


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY WHEN WAS THAT GUY COMING BACK FROM VACITION??


----------



## NaturalHighII

on monday


----------



## Lil Spanks

OK IM GOING TO HAVE A MEETING FOR YOU GUYS NEXT SAT BEFORE HIGHLAND PARK SHOW......SO WHOEVERS GOING TO JOIN SHOW UP THAT GOES FOR ANGEL FROM LA


----------



## Lil Spanks

CASPERS GAY LOL


----------



## NaturalHighII

before the saturday show right, so all three of us have to show up right?


----------



## Lil Spanks

RIGHT.....


----------



## NaturalHighII

ok well location????................same place we discussed


----------



## Lil Spanks

YEAH


----------



## NaturalHighII

ok well, ill let the other guy know and well hopefully all of us can make it, and well do this


----------



## Lil Spanks

I HOPE CUZ THIS WILL BE THE FIRST MEETING FOR U GUYS....SO DONT LET US DOWN..


----------



## NaturalHighII

ok well ill try my best to make it and well my homie always tags along but i dont know abou the other guy,never met him, but will soon, and well what time is the earliest we can meet


----------



## Lil Spanks

LIKE AROUND 5 OR 6


----------



## NaturalHighII

but then by the time you get over here it would probably be 7 huh?


----------



## Lil Spanks

NO LIKE 6


----------



## NaturalHighII

ok well name a date and well well meet at 6


----------



## Lil Spanks

NEXT SAT....


----------



## Lil Spanks

ERIC..DONT FORGET TO TAKE PIC FROM THE SHOW YOUR GOING TOO...SO WE CAN SEE YOU REPRESENT :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

NEW PAGESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS  :tongue:


----------



## NaturalHighII

aint you gonna be at the show, oh and i seen a flier of a show here in la, i think next week, car trucks and bikes are welcomed, not exactly on date and place but will investigate,just throwing it out there


----------



## Lil Spanks

ITS ON SUNDAY..


----------



## eric ramos

SIMON CUTLESS
PERO I DONT HAVE SHIRTS 
SO WAT UP
COUD U SEND A SHIRT ASAP
ILL SEND THE MONEY ASAP


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## NaturalHighII

oh ok, cool


----------



## Lil Spanks

IS THERE A WAY I CAN SEE YOUR BIKE IN PERSON?


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah by coming to my house


----------



## NaturalHighII

hey well how about we have the meeting at my house


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHERE ARE THESE OTHER MUTHER PHYUCKERS AT...


----------



## eric ramos

so wat do i ware ?
for the show
i dont have a shrit
or i can meke an exact coppy of those u have


----------



## Lil Spanks

IF YOU WANT MAKE A COPY..


----------



## eric ramos

ok its black shirt
and gold letters rite?
and in the front dose it say the club 2?


----------



## Lil Spanks

YEA.....BLACK AND GOLD OR YELLOW..ILL TALK TO YOU LATERS


----------



## Lil Spanks

IT IS ABOUT 7:52 A.M OVER HERE


----------



## Lil Spanks

GUESS WHERE


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 14 2006, 08:40 PM~5609486
> *ok what about..s.b guys now
> *


hes online but he never responds on this topic no more


----------



## OSO 805

im right hear dont weary casper alright.......im working on finishing my frame and the twins girl frame and my other homes are going to get frame work done by me during this summer and i have to find a moter for my turntable i got the box done and covered in cloth i nead to get my frame painted and then air brushed and then pinstriped see if cutless can help me on that????ow and some other fools that whant pinstriping and see duos gyete im going to have a meating on monday and im goin to L.A to maro!!!!you happy now :guns: :around: :scrutinize: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

your coming to la for???


----------



## OSO 805

to visit my love cutless .................................j/p ey but i dont no about my cuz i think he gots felings for you................im going to L.A to visit my family and by some parts for my trike!!!


----------



## casper805

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: wich one the twin :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OSO 805

yea you remember him :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
did he ever get down with the other fool


----------



## OSO 805

naw but he was talking shit to him thats all but its all good


----------



## casper805

ok you still going to fix up his shit to right


----------



## NaturalHighII

hey was up ppl


----------



## casper805

sup fool have you found anything for your shwinn


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah i found a couple shops that have some parts.i found a coppertone original deluxe chainguard in one out of 4 shops in or aroung la.ill probably go get it tommorrow.$25


----------



## casper805

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

LOOKY FROM STREETLOW


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## casper805

show us the bike featured on there fool


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

HARRYS POTTER IS IN THE STRET LOW....THEY COVERED THAT BIKE


----------



## Lil Spanks

BICTH


----------



## casper805

post it up


----------



## Lil Spanks

BUY THE MAGAZINE...


----------



## Lil Spanks

HE'LL BE ON THERE REPRESENTING ROMANS PLAQUE BEFORE HE JOINED US...


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY WHAT HAPPENED TO T.C AND AZTEC??


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 15 2006, 04:37 PM~5613798
> *HE'LL BE ON THERE REPRESENTING ROMANS PLAQUE BEFORE HE JOINED US...
> *


when did he join us


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 15 2006, 04:39 PM~5613813
> *HEY WHAT HAPPENED TO T.C AND AZTEC??
> *


the aztec bike he says he wants to get it pinstriped or silver leaf that he will call you about it so you can help him get it done


----------



## Lil Spanks

MUTHER PHUYCKERS


----------



## eric ramos

:wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up ppl


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 15 2006, 04:37 PM~5613798
> *HE'LL BE ON THERE REPRESENTING ROMANS PLAQUE BEFORE HE JOINED US...
> *


WHO :dunno:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jun 15 2006, 11:02 PM~5615822
> *WHO :dunno:
> *


HARRYS DREAM


----------



## bad news

whos all going in this club too san diego :biggrin: its next sunday already


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 15 2006, 11:24 PM~5615947
> *whos all going in this club too san diego  :biggrin: its next sunday already
> *


WE WHERE BUT WE HAD A CHANGE OF MIND


----------



## NaturalHighII

why aint you guys going?


----------



## bad news

what other show is you guys going too


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

HIGHLAND PARK I THINK. I HAVENT GOT ANY INFO ABOUT IT THOUGH...CUTLASSWAINGIN HAS THE INFO.


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

ITS CLOSER THEN SD FOR SURE..WE LIVE IN VENTURA COUNTY SOO....


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:

HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW

HOSTED BY: GOODTIMES CC

HITS THE CITY OF LOS ANGELES


SUNDAY JUNE 25, 2006 

COME SEE SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA FINEST BOMBS, LOW RIDERS, SUVS, IMPORTS, LOW RIDER BIKES MOTOR CYCLES AND MUCH MORE.

BEST OF SHOW FOR: LOW RIDERS, BOMBS, EUROS, LOW RIDER BIKES, SUV'S.

OVER ALL BEST OF SHOW $300.00 

HOP
SINGLE PUMP $200.00 DOUBLE PUMP $200.00 RADICAL HOP $200.00
THE MORE MONEY COMES IN THE MORE MONEY YOU GET.

CARS PRE-REG $ 25.00 - DAY OF SHOW$30.00 
BIKES PRE-REG $15.00 - DAY OF SHOW $20.00

BEST FOR LAST ALL WALK-INS ARE FREE FREE FREE
FOR MORE INFO:
323- 254 -3766
323- 384 -5036
323- 256 -8720


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

BUT I STILL NEED AN ADDRESS..CUZ IM NOT A GENIUS AND CAN FIND MY WAY THERE JUST BY DRIVIN.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

I JUST FELT THAT B4 I LOG OFF THIS TOPIC SHOULD REMAIN ON TOP...


----------



## Lil Spanks

FROM OC 5 FWY NORTH TO THE 110 PASADENA EXIT AVE 57 TURN LEFT AND YOU WILL HIT THE SHOW


----------



## Lil Spanks

NEW PAGES BICTHES....


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jun 16 2006, 02:52 AM~5616424
> *BUT I STILL NEED AN ADDRESS..CUZ IM NOT A GENIUS AND CAN FIND MY WAY THERE JUST BY DRIVIN.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DUUUUUUUU IM A GENIUS....DUUHHHHHH..DORK.. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

phyuckers


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 16 2006, 08:11 AM~5617197
> *NEW PAGES BICTHES....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## OSO 805

ey cutless you gong to add enithing to cremator before vegas???  cus u got some comp with tony :scrutinize: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

IM NOT GOING BUT YEA I GOT SOMTHING UP MY SLEVE


----------



## eric ramos

:0


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

ur not going where, what :dunno:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 16 2006, 12:52 PM~5618843
> *IM NOT GOING BUT YEA I GOT SOMTHING UP MY SLEVE
> *


are you saying your not going to vegas


----------



## OSO 805

:0 :0 :0 tony beter whach out :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 16 2006, 12:55 PM~5618857
> *are you saying your not going to vegas
> *


what then hoos bringing back a trofy for a 16 inch


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Jun 16 2006, 10:59 PM~5618873
> *what then hoos bringing back a trofy for a 16 inch
> *


ME of course :twak:


hahahahahahaha

:roflmao:


----------



## casper805

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :nono: :twak: :twak:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 16 2006, 11:15 PM~5618954
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nono:  :nono:  :twak:  :twak:
> *



I guess I shouldn't get too cocky cuz I hear archangeltx dude is making a 16" radical sometime. He'll probably sneak up and beat both our asses :tears:

Plus there's Noe from TX building a 16" so there'll be some serious 16" comp this year :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

wat abot the incredibles bike


----------



## OSO 805

thay should let 16 inch take best of the year


----------



## eric ramos

i have head many shit about nobilty in h town 

and the increadables bike 
art will have some nice comp and even tony cus u never know wat they come up with just saying


----------



## Lil Spanks

IM NOT GOING TO VEGAS THIS YEAR..IM HAVING A BBQ FOR MY B-DAY THAT SUNDAY.....BUT I DO HAVE STUFF UP MY SLEAVE


----------



## Lil Spanks

ITS GOING TO HAVE A DIFFERNET LOOK NEXT YEAR.......


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 16 2006, 01:58 PM~5619089
> *IM NOT GOING TO VEGAS THIS YEAR..IM HAVING A BBQ FOR MY B-DAY THAT SUNDAY.....BUT I DO HAVE STUFF UP MY SLEAVE
> *


  :twak: :twak: :twak: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Lil Spanks

hey bendeko..look for that bike...its posted under nobilty portland or one of those....its a trike....hurry up bicth and ill suck your :0 ........................


----------



## eric ramos

this one
?


----------



## NaturalHighII

i like the color scheme on that bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

thats the one


----------



## Lil Spanks

casper you muther pyhucker


----------



## Lil Spanks

JR YOUR GAY


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 16 2006, 04:43 PM~5619773
> *JR YOUR GAY
> *


FUCK U ..WHAT ABOUT THAT TRIKE


----------



## Lil Spanks

THATS THE ONE THAT WANTS TO JOIN FROM FLODIA


----------



## Lil Spanks

ITLL TAKE YOU OUT BICTH..... :roflmao: :roflmao: J/P


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

FLORIDA ANOTHER CHAPT...HUH :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

DONT KNOW YET.......


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 16 2006, 04:46 PM~5619789
> *ITLL TAKE YOU OUT BICTH..... :roflmao:  :roflmao: J/P
> *


I THINK IT WOULD


----------



## NaturalHighII

oh and theres another guy who wants to make a florida chapter, he pm me about it, its TEARSOFACLOWNII, here on LIL,the one with the trike


----------



## casper805

i noe he pmd me thats who whe are talking about


----------



## NaturalHighII

ok thats his trike?


----------



## casper805

i dont noe thats wat im trying to figure out


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 16 2006, 02:47 PM~5619234
> *this one
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SO NOT THIS 1 CASPER OR THIS 1 TOO


----------



## Lil Spanks

BEFORE ANYTHING THAT HAVE TO HIT ME UP FIRST.............ANYBODY.....AND JR BRING THE BEERS TO THE SHOW :cheesy:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 16 2006, 04:55 PM~5619834
> *BEFORE ANYTHING THAT HAVE TO HIT ME UP FIRST.............ANYBODY.....AND JR BRING THE BEERS TO THE SHOW  :cheesy:
> *


HUH...IM NOT 21 YET..LOL


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 15 2006, 04:37 PM~5613798
> *HE'LL BE ON THERE REPRESENTING ROMANS PLAQUE BEFORE HE JOINED US...
> *


so when did he join us bendeko


----------



## NaturalHighII

isnt this his trike


----------



## casper805

ill ask him when he comes in here


----------



## NaturalHighII

he only comes in at night, cuz im buying a double tw stem from him and he only pms me at night


----------



## casper805

i noe i bought the brases show crome and the crown from him 2 but he does only come in here at night


----------



## NaturalHighII

how much did you pay him


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

maybe its day time over there in florida or something..lol :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 16 2006, 05:09 PM~5619920
> *how much did you pay him
> *


55$ how much did u pay


----------



## NaturalHighII

$25 shipped


----------



## casper805

you have a pic of the stem


----------



## NaturalHighII

havent got it yet, barely payed him last night with paypal, i was gonna send a MO but i couldnt come up with the money, so he made a paypal account and i send the payment through there


----------



## eric ramos

wat it dew foos :wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

watts up eric


----------



## casper805

SUP ARTISTIC 3 HOWS THE BIKE


----------



## Artistic3

still in the process got my part's back from the Engraver came out very nice, still need to send him more stuff.,


----------



## eric ramos

not much roger
and u fo?


----------



## NaturalHighII

not much man it thnik some guy just ripped me off on ebay


----------



## eric ramos

damn 
how


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Artistic3_@Jun 16 2006, 09:56 PM~5621027
> *still in the process got my part's back from the Engraver came out very nice, still need to send him more stuff.,
> *


KOOL WHENS THE FIRST SHOW YOU TAKING IT TO


----------



## NaturalHighII

cuz well i sold my phone to someone in texas, alright she was cool, she send the money so i shipped the phone.ok thats cool, but then i was looking to buy another phone and well i found it.its was $205 shipped, usually its $250+ shipped, so im like hey its a deal and plus it came with alot of accesories and it was new,and it had the buy it now option, so im like im buying this phone before someone else snags it, so i bought it and cool, im contacted the seller but havent got contact.i had a bad feeling about him too, since his feedback is 4 positive out of 6


----------



## casper805

SO WAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO NOW HOMIE


----------



## eric ramos

lol my feed bak is -3 cus i did not pay 3 of them
and never send me shit

but if it has money orders nto pay pal ill pay them and shit


----------



## NaturalHighII

im most likely going to report him with paypal and ebay, it has happen to me be4 and well i have always got my refund, hopefully here too


----------



## NaturalHighII

i had sold my i875 because it was a boost phone and well i wanted a i870 since i have a nextel sim card, and well the i870 is the nextel phone.and well right now i stuck with a i710 that some homie let me borrow :banghead:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

this is in ur club rite so how much would a set up be like the one in the pic


----------



## THE REBIRTH

the air suspension


----------



## casper805

400$


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 16 2006, 10:29 PM~5621207
> *400$
> *


is that cheap for that set up...is it already chrome


----------



## casper805

ITS ALREADY CHROME BUT ALL THE SETUPS COST AROUND 400$


----------



## THE REBIRTH

is that wit the switch hoses and tank


----------



## NaturalHighII

dam im loving the spokes on this one, who relaced them and who does it belong to


----------



## THE REBIRTH

wat about the stand for the tire


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 16 2006, 10:34 PM~5621236
> *dam im loving the spokes on this one, who relaced them and who does it belong to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS 805 LOWRIDER CRUISERS AND HE GOT THEM FROM SOME ONE THAT BROUGHT THEM FROM MEXICO


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey homies well ill probably be back in about half an hour im gonna go shine up my parts from my bike out of anger because of what i told yall, be bafck in 30 minutos,al rato


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Jun 16 2006, 10:33 PM~5621233
> *is that wit the switch hoses and tank
> *


YEA THE COMPLETE KIT


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 16 2006, 10:40 PM~5621260
> *ey homies well ill probably be back in about half an hour im gonna go shine up my parts from my bike out of anger because of what i told yall, be bafck in 30 minutos,al rato
> *


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 16 2006, 10:42 PM~5621272
> *YEA THE COMPLETE KIT
> *


thnx casper


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Jun 16 2006, 10:45 PM~5621281
> *thnx casper
> *


NO PROB


----------



## NaturalHighII

i just remebered right now, i got two antennas for sale,$20 o.b.o. each


----------



## casper805

20$ EACH???????


----------



## NaturalHighII

yep $20 each.LOL, dam those were some long as 30 minutes


----------



## casper805

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
DO U HAVE PICS OF THE ANTENAS HOMIE


----------



## NaturalHighII

ah nah, ill probably get some tommorrow but there from master lowrider.com


----------



## NaturalHighII

im looking to sell those two antennas and a brand new blue chain


----------



## NaturalHighII

alright homies, well im out of here, gotta catch some zzzz,well if anyone wanna buy the antennas or chain, let me know, i am willing to trade for pedals,sprocket,just pm with your offers, well until tommorrow,vatos.al rato


----------



## casper805

wat kind of sproket twisted???????/


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah a twisted sprocket


----------



## casper805

wats the lowest you will go n the antenas


----------



## eric ramos

wat kind there is like 3 kinds

the regular that is all twisted with no pattern

the one that is shaped like a star and there is 5patterns with 3 twisted in the patterns

or that one in aztlan that is like 200 buks


----------



## Harry's Dream

whats up guys. can"t wait til we all kick it again!!!!!!!!! :tongue: :buttkick:


----------



## NaturalHighII

shit na, not the $200 one im talking about this one









and the antenna is like this


----------



## casper805

o shit its a miracle angel talks
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey harrys dream well if you wanna kick it, art is gonna have a meeting with me next week,come with him and wel kick it,if you want


----------



## Harry's Dream

que onda casper


----------



## casper805

sup fool milagro that you talk


----------



## Harry's Dream

where is the meeting at


----------



## NaturalHighII

my house,los angeles


----------



## Harry's Dream

give me address or direction


----------



## casper805

just go with art stupid


----------



## Harry's Dream

what if he doesn" t want to take me pendejo


----------



## casper805

well then why do u want to go stupid he just wants to meet the new member thts it


----------



## Harry's Dream

oh ok i didn"t know that


----------



## Harry's Dream

so whats the plan paisa


----------



## NaturalHighII

plan about whaT?


----------



## Harry's Dream

any plan canal


----------



## NaturalHighII

plan about what?


----------



## Harry's Dream

plans for shows; plans for your bike


----------



## NaturalHighII

well for my bike, im still stuck on trying to get the screws for the fenders,LOL.too lazy to go buy em and well im planning to paint it again and about show, im hopefully might bring it out for the viejitos show


----------



## Harry's Dream

firme pues canal!!!!!


----------



## casper805

i just ot my braces and my crown in the mail


----------



## eric ramos

post them in the sun foo


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

so where is the next show that ur taking harry to?angel and how come u didnt come to santa barbara


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 17 2006, 12:20 PM~5623411
> *post them in the sun foo
> *


let me find my usb cable and ill post them up fool


----------



## casper805

here eric ya pa que no chinges heres the crown


----------



## casper805

heres everything


----------



## casper805

its has a skull engraved at the end of all of them


----------



## casper805

now all i need is the sissy bar to matc from archangletowtx


----------



## NorCalLux

my steerin wheels got that face on it too


----------



## eric ramos

chingon
but why are the like 2 pices? for each fender?


----------



## casper805

i think he made them like that but they still bad i dont care ass long as they work


----------



## NaturalHighII

dam you got yuor shit already,fuck i send him the money 3 days ago,and i havent got comfirmation of him geting the money or not


----------



## casper805

yea i got my shit already i think he sent it like the other day i cant remember


----------



## NaturalHighII

dam i got another person whos willing to join, he says he has an OG babyblue schwinn, but i never seen it,so im gonna go check it out later, i also got another person who wants to join but he lives up north


----------



## casper805

wat does he have


----------



## NaturalHighII

the fool up north has my old street


----------



## casper805

dam i dont noe about that one your going to have to ask art about that one


----------



## NaturalHighII

oh i told him if he wanted to get in he would get in the la chap


----------



## casper805

yea but still he dont have anything on it and its just a street thats why i dont noe you have to ask art about that one


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah ill talk to him


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHATS UP BENDEKOS


----------



## NaturalHighII

WATTS UP HOMIE


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHERES ALL THE DUMMYS AT????


----------



## NaturalHighII

I dont know


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 17 2006, 06:11 PM~5624258
> *dam i got another person whos willing to join, he says he has an OG babyblue schwinn, but i never seen it,so im gonna go check it out later, i also got another person who wants to join but he lives up north
> *


DID YOU GO SEE THE O.G SCHWINN


----------



## NaturalHighII

nah havent had a chance, and hes my cousin, i dont really go to his house, but im gonna call him right now like in 20 minutes and see was up


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY JR. HERES THE ADRESS...MR. 805.... 5500 N. FIGUEROA ST.


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

finally


----------



## OSO 805

thee artistics to the fullest :guns: :machinegun: fuck the rest :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

4 life putos


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Harry's Dream_@Jun 17 2006, 11:49 AM~5623297
> *firme pues canal!!!!!
> *


this fool learn how to spell its not canal its carnal pinche pendejo


----------



## eric ramos

pinchie culo^ fuken funny though
:rofl: 
cana is other way to not say carnal 
lol maybe that is juarez slang though fuk it


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Artistic3_@Jun 16 2006, 09:56 PM~5621027
> *still in the process got my part's back from the Engraver came out very nice, still need to send him more stuff.,
> *


SO YOUR GOING TO WAIT UNTILL VEGAS TO BUST OUT WITH IT


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

what up ppl :wave:


----------



## eric ramos

sup jr :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

wat up ppl


----------



## Lil Spanks

OK, WE HAVE TO KICK BACK ON THE NAME CALLING AND THE PICS..WERE GETTING WAY OUT OF HAND..SO WE HAVE TO COOL IT...


----------



## NaturalHighII

haha ya les metion una reganada este cutlass


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up with everyone


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 18 2006, 09:44 PM~5629939
> *OK, WE HAVE TO KICK BACK ON THE NAME CALLING AND THE PICS..WERE GETTING WAY OUT OF HAND..SO WE HAVE TO COOL IT...
> *


LOL YA LO REGANARON AL GUEY


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 18 2006, 09:44 PM~5629939
> *OK, WE HAVE TO KICK BACK ON THE NAME CALLING AND THE PICS..WERE GETTING WAY OUT OF HAND..SO WE HAVE TO COOL IT...
> *


FOOL WHEVE BEEN TALKING KOOL FOR THE LAS COUPLE OF PAGES YOU R THE ONE THAT ALWAYST STARTS EVERYTHING FOOL


----------



## OSO 805

:0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

CASPER....SUCK A BIG ONE ....HA..LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

SORRY TO SAY THAT ANGEL(HARRYS DREAM) IS NO LONGER WITH THE CLUB ANYMORE.. :wave:


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: sup 2 all 
good afternoon/ morning form nm 
:rofl:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 19 2006, 08:20 AM~5631631
> *SORRY TO SAY THAT ANGEL(HARRYS DREAM) IS NO LONGER WITH THE CLUB ANYMORE.. :wave:
> *


what happened with ur cammote??


----------



## Lil Spanks

WE HAD A LONG TALK AND SAID NO MORE..


----------



## Lil Spanks

SO HE'S A FREE AGENT.......SOLO RIDER..


----------



## casper805

why


----------



## Lil Spanks

PM DUDE


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHATS UP LADIES....MS.CASPER...MS JR...... :rofl:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

OK, WE HAVE TO KICK BACK ON THE NAME CALLING AND THE PICS..WERE GETTING WAY OUT OF HAND..SO WE HAVE TO COOL IT...


----------



## Lil Spanks

AHH SHUT UP WHO EVER SAID THAT.......


----------



## NaturalHighII

why is he out


----------



## Lil Spanks

CUZ HE'S GAYY.......LOL


----------



## NaturalHighII

LOL


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

ey wats wrong with mz sexias pic why is it so small


----------



## OSO 805

?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????hoo nows :uh: :0


----------



## NaturalHighII

ALRIGHT COOL, SO YEAH I GOT MY TWISTED SPROCKET, TWISTED GRIPS,A ND TWISTED STEM ON THEIR WAY.ALMOST DONE WITH MY BIKE, STILL NEED, CONTINETIAL KIT,AND STEERING WHEEL, ANYONE SELLING SOME LET ME KNOW, AND I ALSO GOT A COUPLE THINGS FOR SALE


----------



## NaturalHighII

JUST A LIL UPDATE FOR EVERYONE


----------



## eric ramos

u need any sqare twisted pedals?
i have some
foo


----------



## casper805

i got a continental kit but i dont noe if i want to sell it


----------



## NaturalHighII

SQ.TWISTED PEDALS WILL DO, AND COME ON MAN SELL THE CONTI KIT


----------



## NaturalHighII

COME ON CASPER, YOU KNOW YOU WANT TO SELL IT

I GOT FOR SALE OR TRADE, 2 ANTENNAS, A BLUE CHAIN, 20" FRAME, CRANK,LUCKY 7 SPROCKET,CHAINGUARD, ANY OF YALL INTERESTED LET ME KNOW(ANTENNAS AND CHAIN ARE BRAND NEW


----------



## Lil Spanks

ohhhhh


----------



## NaturalHighII

come on casper


----------



## Lil Spanks

what else cho got


----------



## NaturalHighII

who me


----------



## Lil Spanks

LIST WHAT YOU GOT


----------



## NaturalHighII

forks, handlebars,mirrors,grips,down crown,rims,sissybar,seat,fenders and bracces,crank,sprocket,frame,stem and let me see whatelse


----------



## Lil Spanks

ANY PICS


----------



## NaturalHighII

well one but when i had some black rims on it, hold on


----------



## NaturalHighII

this pic was taken in or around november, ugly---->


----------



## NaturalHighII

not al lthe parts are on it


----------



## Lil Spanks

I LIKE THE FRAME...


----------



## NaturalHighII

what do you like about it?just a question?


----------



## Lil Spanks

I LIKE THAT BIKE...


----------



## NaturalHighII

oh kool. ey would you let a street bike like this in the club


----------



## NaturalHighII

oh and that girls for you cutlass, how can it get better, a girl and a lowrider bike


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHOS THE GIRL AND THE BIKE


----------



## NaturalHighII

i dont know, i found it, and well i probably do one like that but in green and with fan rims


----------



## Lil Spanks

WELL WILL TALK ABOUT IT AT THE MEETING.....DID YOU GET AHOLD OF AZTECBIKE


----------



## NaturalHighII

i send him a couple pm's and said hell make it but when i told him about bringing the bike, he never pm me back


----------



## Lil Spanks

KOOL


----------



## NaturalHighII

ill try to get in contact though


----------



## casper805




----------



## NaturalHighII

how much


----------



## casper805

look art i no you want these to match your purse


----------



## casper805

i got these one two but ill trade it for a double twisted one


----------



## casper805

the fender brace i only got one so if you need it tell me


----------



## NaturalHighII

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

and the mufflers i dont want them no more


----------



## NaturalHighII

HOW MUCH?????


----------



## casper805

for wat


----------



## NaturalHighII

conti kit


----------



## casper805

take pics of the antennas


----------



## NaturalHighII

ok ill try hold on


----------



## NaturalHighII

heres a crappy pic of them hopefully its good enough


----------



## casper805

you going to go to the show on sunday


----------



## NaturalHighII

ah i dont know


----------



## NaturalHighII

ah nah nevermind i cant, its my girls quincenera


----------



## casper805

the one behing dodgers stadium


----------



## NaturalHighII

nah i cant


----------



## casper805

let me think about it ill probably trade it for both of your antenas


----------



## NaturalHighII

ok but one thing man theyre different, forgot to mention that, if you still wanna trade let me knoe and ill buy one exact as one of the ones i got and get it shipped to your house, so if you wnat to trade youll be getting two of the same


----------



## casper805

one has the spring and one doesnt huh


----------



## NaturalHighII

nah there the same its just differently twisted,


----------



## casper805

:thumbsup:


----------



## NaturalHighII

so let me know was up ok, cuz i really need the conti kit


----------



## casper805

take a better pic of the twist so i can see watwill match with my braces


----------



## NaturalHighII

alright hold on


----------



## NaturalHighII

see what i mean


----------



## NaturalHighII

see what i mean


----------



## casper805

yea i see ill let you noe


----------



## NaturalHighII

ok just dont keep m,e waiting to much


----------



## eric ramos

u make parts?
or wat?
i have them twisted kinds 2
and i have other one i get form juarez with more twist


----------



## NaturalHighII

nah i dont make them i just bought them from separate websites. LOL


----------



## NaturalHighII

be back at around 7:30


----------



## eric ramos

wat parts are they then?

and did ur chromer do those cus fuken shiney


----------



## NaturalHighII

nah i there store bought


----------



## NaturalHighII

2 antennas

blue chain

sq.twisted kickstand

20" frame

crank,sprocket,chainguard


----------



## eric ramos

orale
some have difernt square twist hu 
the kick stand is the one that is lots of twists huh i had a kick stand like that


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah its sq.twisted all the way down but obviously you dont needed cuz you got a schwinn


----------



## NaturalHighII

like this one


----------



## eric ramos

tru i do have one a fair lady lol 
and even the round shit that holds the kick stand was choped off :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

dam, well ill let you know was up tommorrow,al rato, gotta go at dinner, shower and stuff, be back at or before 7:30.laterz


----------



## eric ramos

alratos


----------



## Artistic3

hey Eric, who made your forks and sissy bar and how where they made ?


----------



## eric ramos

SocioS Bike Club prez 
made them with a plasma cutter and lots lots grinding to make them match

but i know were u can get them att
hit up
rrwayne pero later cus hes in vactaions 
he dose lazer cut shit


----------



## NaturalHighII

wass up ppl


----------



## casper805

:wave: EY SO BY WHEN DO U WANT TO NOE IF IOLL TRADE IT


----------



## NaturalHighII

whenever man, the quicker the better


----------



## NaturalHighII

so was up you think well trade or what


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 19 2006, 05:59 PM~5634623
> *see what i mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ill trade it give me the one on the left and order another one just like it


----------



## OSO 805

:wave: :scrutinize:


----------



## casper805

sup oso so u want to buy any of the parts i have


----------



## OSO 805

*805*...........................................................................................................................................................................thee artistics to the fullest mother fuk%*# bost it right hear wile thee artistics have a beer..........................    ow i think im going to be a raper...................................................................j/p :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :scrutinize:


----------



## OSO 805

pics please :scrutinize:


----------



## casper805

go look at the past pages


----------



## OSO 805

alright fuck man i see how it is are friend ship is afishily over :buttkick: :guns: :twak: :machinegun: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NaturalHighII

LOL


----------



## OSO 805

head light muflers.........................................................how much ???


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Jun 20 2006, 12:22 AM~5636793
> *head light muflers.........................................................how much ???
> *


i wont sell you the headlite cause it dont work but the thing im selling is the visor 
nd the mufflers give me 15 for them


----------



## THE REBIRTH

casper look at my topic i just posted up see if u can help out


----------



## OSO 805

when i go pic up the moter ill pic those up to....................................................how about the beelight .........what coler???how much


----------



## casper805

:thumbsup: i will tell you everything right now let me take care of something first


----------



## OSO 805

:ugh: :around: :scrutinize: :banghead: ok


----------



## OSO 805

how meny pages dose are topic have my computer says 70pg


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Jun 20 2006, 12:26 AM~5636808
> *when i go pic up the moter ill pic those up to....................................................how about the beelight .........what coler???how much
> *


the light is green


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Jun 20 2006, 12:32 AM~5636835
> *how meny pages dose are topic have my computer says 70pg
> *


139


----------



## THE REBIRTH

can u help me casper look at my page i just started


----------



## OSO 805

''brown pride world wide''.............................................................how meny beelights 2???   :around:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Jun 20 2006, 12:36 AM~5636850
> *''brown pride world wide''.............................................................how meny beelights 2???     :around:
> *


2


----------



## THE REBIRTH

casper can u get a set up


----------



## OSO 805

:biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey brownpride, you a fucked up vato, you didnt add me


----------



## OSO 805

i was the bigest mother fuker ther :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

how much bee lights and muflers???


----------



## OSO 805

casper you got my email...................myspace


----------



## casper805

give me 20 for both


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Jun 20 2006, 01:18 AM~5636980
> *casper you got my email...................myspace
> *


yea i got it puto


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Jun 20 2006, 12:18 AM~5636980
> *casper you got my email...................myspace
> *


pinche mamon you didnt add me


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 20 2006, 01:09 AM~5636953
> *ey brownpride, you a fucked up vato, you didnt add me
> *


on what???


----------



## NaturalHighII

on myspace


----------



## OSO 805

whats your screen name???


----------



## casper805

look at his signature


----------



## OSO 805

yea thats wat i did he got a email


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Jun 20 2006, 01:10 AM~5636956
> *i was the bigest mother fuker ther :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  because i wasnt on there


----------



## OSO 805

tru tru


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

OK...PPL I GOT THIS FOR SALE..W/O THE SPEEDOMETER AND PEDALS..I GOT OTHER PEDALS


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## casper805

ey wat appened to the ceo


----------



## OSO 805

how much$$$


----------



## casper805

250 o.b.o


----------



## OSO 805

alright


----------



## OSO 805

cool


----------



## OSO 805

ey cutless you still got the disk brake from cremator???


----------



## NaturalHighII

cutlass,how much for speedo i need one for my schwinn


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up ppl


----------



## eric ramos

Roger 
how much u want a spedo for i have one :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

well i just need one for my schwinn, i haventv really looked around for on, how much would you let it go for


----------



## eric ramos

make offer


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 20 2006, 11:15 AM~5638539
> *ey wat appened to the ceo
> *


why you like my puppy :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

FOR ANYBODY IN THE CLUB 200 THE LOWEST 160.....


----------



## NaturalHighII

well to tell you the thruth i dont know the price they go for, if you say offer, ill say $20


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHATS UP JR


----------



## NaturalHighII

if you talkting to me, was up


----------



## Lil Spanks

YOU NEED A SPEEDO


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah for my 64 schwinn


----------



## Lil Spanks

I GOT ONE ON THE RED BIKE BUT NOT CHROME..NO CABLE,,JUST THE SPEEDO


----------



## Lil Spanks

NEW PAGE..LIKE MY PUPPY


----------



## NaturalHighII

How much


----------



## casper805

i got my chainguard today


----------



## NaturalHighII

how much you paid for that


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 20 2006, 12:33 PM~5639492
> *how much you paid for that
> *


for wat


----------



## Lil Spanks

ILL TAKE IT TO THE MEETING


----------



## NaturalHighII

chainguard???


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey well i called bicycledesigner and they said theyres have the spring and i called masterlowrider and they didnt answer


----------



## casper805

i got it for free


----------



## Lil Spanks

WWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAATTTTT.... :rofl:


----------



## NaturalHighII

cool cuz i was like you shouldnt of paid for that


----------



## Lil Spanks

YOU CALLED THEM FOR WHAT???


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 20 2006, 12:37 PM~5639519
> *ey well i called bicycledesigner and they said theyres have the spring and i called masterlowrider and they didnt answer
> *


well than wat are you going to do


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHAT ARE YOU GETTING???


----------



## NaturalHighII

im gonna go to that shop and see how much are they there, im gonna call right now, and see was up


----------



## NaturalHighII

i called them to see if the antennas they sell have the lil spring at the bottom


----------



## NaturalHighII

and im gonna call the sounds shop too, hold on


----------



## Lil Spanks

I GET THEM FOR 10 BUCKS ASK THE OTHER JR


----------



## NaturalHighII

ask him for me


----------



## Lil Spanks

I CAN GET THEM..


----------



## eric ramos

lol i think my light gets this weel foo


----------



## NaturalHighII

why cant you


----------



## Lil Spanks

????? WHAAAAATTTTTT


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey casper, i called them up, and they said that 2 8" Kicker CVRs for $100, and the 8" JL W3's are $180. all these are new


----------



## Lil Spanks

JR WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN


----------



## NaturalHighII

andaba perdido


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

sleeping


----------



## NaturalHighII

estamos iguales


----------



## Lil Spanks

LAZY MOFO


----------



## NaturalHighII

LOL


----------



## NaturalHighII

BE BACK LATER, GONNA GO KICK IT WITH THE HOMIES


----------



## eric ramos

:wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up ppl


----------



## eric ramos

nada just full fuken ate some good ass enchiladas


----------



## NaturalHighII

fucking bitch,y no ofreces. ey i need some ideas for my frame, im redoing it. im gonna cut off the seatpost and weld a skirt but i have no idea of what type of skirt.give me some ideas.and what good to take of the paint


----------



## eric ramos

candy oriental blue


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey can someone post a picture of that bike "Sangre de Chicano" that came out in the may 05 lowrider mag


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 20 2006, 02:41 PM~5640339
> *ey can someone post a picture of that bike "Sangre de Chicano" that came out in the may 05 lowrider mag
> *


dam i cant believe this shit i found every issue of 2005 except for that one fool you sure its on that issue


----------



## Lil Spanks

MMMMMMMMMMMM...enchiladas


----------



## eric ramos

fuk yea my sister made them before she left


----------



## Lil Spanks

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM......enchiladas.....
:tongue: .......MMMMMMMMM...CASPER..YUMMY :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHY CASPER..


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 20 2006, 03:54 PM~5640830
> *WHY CASPER..
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

SO WHAT HAPPENED


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 20 2006, 02:06 PM~5640484
> *dam i cant believe this shit i found every issue of 2005 except for that one fool you sure its on that issue
> *


yeah i looked at the bottom of the page and it said MAY 2005


----------



## Lil Spanks

PM??


----------



## NaturalHighII

PM WHAT???


----------



## Lil Spanks

DID YOU GET MY PM


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 20 2006, 04:58 PM~5641163
> *DID YOU GET MY PM
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 20 2006, 02:41 PM~5640339
> *ey can someone post a picture of that bike "Sangre de Chicano" that came out in the may 05 lowrider mag
> *


COULDNT FIND IT FOOL


----------



## NaturalHighII

well its a radical and i wouldnt mine doing a frame like it


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY CASPER SO YOU GOT THEM IDEAS FOR A SKIRT


----------



## NaturalHighII

casper or eric anyone, throw out some ideas for a skirt


----------



## eric ramos

WAT TYPE U WANT?


----------



## NaturalHighII

i want some that would go with my frame


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 20 2006, 06:56 PM~5642034
> *COULDNT FIND IT FOOL
> *


 ey fool the bike was actually called "sangre chicana"


----------



## eric ramos

YOU SHOULD MAKE YOURS TO FULL CUSTOM
FOO


----------



## NaturalHighII

thats what i want, but give me and idea, right now like i want it, i would have...............i think 3.5 mods


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 20 2006, 09:55 PM~5642717
> *thats what i want, but give me and idea, right now like i want it, i would have...............i think 3.5 mods
> *


ILL GIVE YOU SOME DESIGHNS TOMMOROW HOMIE


----------



## NaturalHighII

ALRIGHT HOMIE ILL BE WAITING FOR THOSE DESIGNS


----------



## casper805

:thumbsup:


----------



## NaturalHighII

alright homie well im out


----------



## casper805

l8 me 2


----------



## NaturalHighII

***BIG BAD THEE ARTISTICS TO THE FULLEST***


----------



## casper805




----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY THE BIKE STILL FOR SALE...


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 20 2006, 04:55 PM~5641138
> *yeah i looked at the bottom of the page and it said MAY 2005
> *


i found the magazine but i think i cut out the bike on the cover of the magazine comes out a car from here in oxnard maybe someone else has it but i cut the bike out and dont noe were i put it


----------



## CLASSY

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 21 2006, 03:09 AM~5643704
> ****BIG BAD THEE ARTISTICS TO THE FULLEST***
> *


HA, THAT'S GREAT YOU GUYS HAVE 4 CHAPTERS PLUS HOPEFULLY 1 MORE COMING ON.JUST WONDERING HOW MANY MEMBERS IN EACH CHAPTERS SO MANY CHAPTERS YOU PROBABLY HAVE A LOT OF MEMBERS.KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK??


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CLASSY_@Jun 21 2006, 09:22 AM~5644848
> *HA, THAT'S GREAT YOU GUYS HAVE 4 CHAPTERS PLUS HOPEFULLY 1 MORE COMING ON.JUST WONDERING HOW MANY MEMBERS IN EACH CHAPTERS SO MANY CHAPTERS YOU PROBABLY HAVE A LOT OF MEMBERS.KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK??
> *


thanks homie 
ill tell you how many members THEE ARTISTICS VENTURA CHAPTER have whe have 5 members but whe have 12 bikes


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CLASSY_@Jun 21 2006, 09:22 AM~5644848
> *HA, THAT'S GREAT YOU GUYS HAVE 4 CHAPTERS PLUS HOPEFULLY 1 MORE COMING ON.JUST WONDERING HOW MANY MEMBERS IN EACH CHAPTERS SO MANY CHAPTERS YOU PROBABLY HAVE A LOT OF MEMBERS.KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK??
> *


you noe wat i just remembered your the one that was talking shit about cremator at the beggining of this topic huh


----------



## CLASSY

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 21 2006, 11:55 AM~5645395
> *you noe wat i just remembered your the one that was talking shit about cremator at the beggining of this topic huh
> *


YES?? AND I'M NOT TALKING SHIT NOW I JUST DONT LIKE WHEN PEOPLE TALK SHIT AND MAKE IT LOOK LIKE THEY ARE BETTER THEN OTHERS.YOU NEED TO BUILD YOUR SHIT FROM THE BOTTOM UP AND THEN TAKE PRIDE.THAT WAS NOT TALKING SHIT THAT'S JUST SPIKING MY MIND.


----------



## deville

I like cheese


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

lets see ur bike..since u say u take pride in ur's


----------



## eric ramos

TRU THAT
GOOD MORNING FROM NM :wave:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jun 21 2006, 11:29 AM~5645579
> *lets see ur bike..since u say u take pride in ur's
> *



this is my bike. Still under construction


----------



## NaturalHighII

WAS UP PPL


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey eric you have any designs for my bike


----------



## eric ramos

post a pic foo and lil se wat i can do


----------



## 66 schwinn

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 21 2006, 12:25 PM~5645770
> *
> this is my bike. Still under construction
> *


HOW THE HELL ARE YOU GOING TO RIDE THAT..... YOU NEED TO HAVE 6 FOOT LONG ARMS OR SOMETHING


----------



## Lil Spanks

hey classy you people going to highland..i know what club your from.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

new page


----------



## CLASSY

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 21 2006, 02:22 PM~5645989
> *hey classy you people going to highland..i know what club your from.. :thumbsup:
> *


YES,LIKE ALWAYS ROOLING DEEP YOU'LL SEE US BY THE WAY MY MAN IS FROM THE CLUB AND MY BOY'S ARE FROM THE BIKE CLUB LIKE I SAID ABOVE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK GETTING CHAPTERS ALL OVER IT'S GOOD TO SEE KIDS INTERESTED IN SOME THING OTHER THEN THE STREET'S.


----------



## NaturalHighII

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

COOL WILL SEE YOU OVER THERE......


----------



## Lil Spanks

JR..WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN.......


----------



## Lil Spanks

IT'LL BE MY FIRST TIME OVER THERE..HOPE THE SHOW IS GOOD..


----------



## NaturalHighII

nowhere


----------



## Lil Spanks

NOWHERE..OR SLEEPING


----------



## NaturalHighII

SLEEPING


----------



## Lil Spanks

LAZY MOFO..MUST BE NICE


----------



## NaturalHighII

yep


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO TODAY


----------



## NaturalHighII

nothing why


----------



## Lil Spanks

ILL TALK TO YOU LATER..I GOT TO MAKE SO DELIVERYS...BE BACK


----------



## NaturalHighII

ok


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

i just woke up


----------



## NaturalHighII

dam homie, you getting to much beauty sleep


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 21 2006, 12:25 PM~5645770
> *
> this is my bike. Still under construction
> *


naw man i was talkin about classy bikes i wanted to check them out


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 21 2006, 01:56 PM~5646172
> *dam homie, you getting to much beauty sleep
> *


im in vacation so i get to do that..im taking 3 months off :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

estamos iguales homie


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

im going to take 3 months off then try to finish skool then get a job :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

well right now i applied at six flags for a jopb(hopefully i get it) i gotta go to my interview and well my bike is probably 90% done, just a couple $100 more excluding paint


----------



## NaturalHighII

and im out of skool till september


----------



## NaturalHighII




----------



## eric ramos

give me 40 mintues ill come with a tagging 2


----------



## NaturalHighII

ok


----------



## eric ramos

came wak havent tagged shit for 1 month lil rusty 
i need a new black book damn it


----------



## NaturalHighII

cool


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 21 2006, 02:37 PM~5646425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> came wak havent tagged shit for 1 month lil rusty
> i need a new black book damn it
> *


THAT SUCKS ERIC !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos

lol thanks foo havent tagged in the longest time
:biggrin: slowly im quiting lol


----------



## NaturalHighII

LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jun 21 2006, 03:02 PM~5646201
> *im going to take 3 months off then try to finish skool then get a job :biggrin:
> *


GET A JOB LAZY BUMB... :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 21 2006, 02:37 PM~5646425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> came wak havent tagged shit for 1 month lil rusty
> i need a new black book damn it
> *


ey eric weres the pic


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Jun 21 2006, 12:59 PM~5645878
> *HOW THE HELL ARE YOU GOING TO RIDE THAT..... YOU NEED TO HAVE 6 FOOT LONG ARMS OR SOMETHING
> *


well, the bars are gonna be modified, and the bike lowered, i tried, its fine.


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 21 2006, 05:41 PM~5646981
> *ey eric weres the pic
> *


wat pic ?
:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up ppl, i got my schwinn stickers today


----------



## eric ramos

post post


----------



## NaturalHighII

i aint got cam


----------



## NaturalHighII

i found a second chromer,about 2-3 minutes from my house,that one does show chrome(triple chrome)also.but i have to take parts in order to give a quote


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 21 2006, 06:11 PM~5647111
> *i found a second chromer,about 2-3 minutes from my house,that one does show chrome(triple chrome)also.but i have to take parts in order to give a quote
> *


hey homie let me no if u get ur parts done there so i can check it out
let me no if they r cheap or expensive


----------



## eric ramos

dose he do good quality?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 21 2006, 05:57 PM~5647037
> *wat pic ?
> :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


the one thats suppose to be on here were the photobucket sighn is shown


----------



## eric ramos

oh
naw it was wak foo
and i trw that paper

ey foo can u sketch?
parts cus i cant for shit pm foo


----------



## casper805

wat kind of parts fool


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

FOOL


----------



## eric ramos

para omara 
fork ans sizor lift


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 21 2006, 06:26 PM~5647156
> *FOOL
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 21 2006, 06:27 PM~5647167
> *
> *


EVERYONE IN HERE CALLS EACHOTHER FOOL SO I JUST SAID IT :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 21 2006, 06:30 PM~5647182
> *EVERYONE IN HERE CALLS EACHOTHER FOOL SO I JUST SAID IT :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 21 2006, 06:34 PM~5647206
> *:uh:
> *


WHAT FOOL


----------



## eric ramos

:biggrin: wat about now guey?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 21 2006, 06:35 PM~5647209
> *WHAT FOOL
> *


:uh:


----------



## ozzylowrider

Casper do you still want a set of fenders for you trike ?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jun 21 2006, 06:44 PM~5647267
> *Casper do you still want a set of fenders for you trike ?
> *


 :thumbsup: but pm me fool


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up ppl


----------



## casper805

sup fool ill try to post up pics later tonight


----------



## NaturalHighII

alright then


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 21 2006, 02:07 PM~5646247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## casper805

HOWS THE BIKE ARTISTIC 3


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey was up


----------



## Lil Spanks

sup fool


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 21 2006, 09:30 PM~5648002
> *ey was up
> *


TOMMOROW I DIDNT HAVE BATTERIES FOR MY CAMERA AND COULDNT FIND THE USB CABLE


----------



## NaturalHighII

oh alright, wasup art, ey casper i say we go in the chat again, exept this time with more ppl, art and artistic3


----------



## Lil Spanks

ahh your cheap..


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 21 2006, 09:36 PM~5648033
> *oh alright, wasup art, ey casper i say we go in the chat again, exept this time with more ppl, art and artistic3
> *


ERICS SIS KICKED HIM OUT TODAY
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NaturalHighII

LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

jr i missed you


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 21 2006, 02:03 PM~5646215
> *well right now i applied at six flags for a jopb(hopefully i get it) i gotta go to my interview and well my bike is probably 90% done, just a couple $100 more excluding paint
> *


how far is six flags from ur house..its only like 30-40 min away from us...


----------



## Lil Spanks

mr 805 i missed you......


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 21 2006, 09:59 PM~5648168
> *jr i missed you
> *


huh :uh: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

HEY PUTOS, SO WHOS ROLLIN ON SUN.....


----------



## casper805

I WANT TO CONGRADULATE TEARS OF A CLOWN 2 ON BEING THE NEWEST MEMBER OF THEE ARTISTICS FLORIDA CHAPTER


----------



## NaturalHighII

OK PPL WELL I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME TEARSOFACLOWNII TO THE FAMILY.CONGRATS HOMIE.THEE ARTISTICS---FLORIDA CHAPTER. WELCOME HOMIE.GROWING MORE AND MORE BY THE MINUTE.THEE ARTISTICS TO THE FULLEST.


----------



## TearsofaClownII

THANKS HOMIES FOR THE RESPECT IN JOINING THE CLUB


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 21 2006, 10:57 PM~5648509
> *I WANT TO CONGRADULATE TEARS OF A CLOWN 2 ON BEING THE NEWEST MEMBER OF THEE ARTISTICS FLORIDA CHAPTER
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: CONGRATS :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

ALWAYS HOMIE


----------



## NaturalHighII

BIG BAD THEE ARTISTICS TO THE FULLEST---CAN BRING US DOWN EVEN IF YOU TRIED


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

NEW PAGES BICTHES


----------



## OSO 805

thee artistics to the fullest fuck the rest..........................................congrats


----------



## OSO 805

fucken roger i call you and you dont fucken pic up i see how it is :guns: :buttkick: :angry: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OSO 805

good morning bitches :0 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OSO 805

:biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

nice pup cutless :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

MY NEW TOY..AFTERMARKET TOUGH BUT YEA....


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

LOL.. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Jun 22 2006, 07:39 AM~5649973
> *fucken roger i call you and you dont fucken pic up i see how it is :guns:  :buttkick:  :angry:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ey homie i aint got a phone right now, i just got my sim card laying around, and well i should get my phone sometime within the next few days


----------



## Lil Spanks

DO YOU GUYS WANT TO BE ALONE IN A ROOM... :dunno:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 21 2006, 10:57 PM~5648509
> *I WANT TO CONGRADULATE TEARS OF A CLOWN 2 ON BEING THE NEWEST MEMBER OF THEE ARTISTICS FLORIDA CHAPTER
> *


Congrats to Tears of the clown 
THEE ARTISTICS TAKING ALL KINDS OF PLACES ONE AT A TIME :biggrin: 
NEXT YEAR IS OUR YEAR TO SHINE  
THEE ARTISTICS TO THE FULLEST IN 3 STATES :cheesy: 
CALI NM FLORIDA  
AGAIN CONGRATS MAN :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 22 2006, 11:24 AM~5651108
> *DOES ANYBODY HAVE ANY OF THESE LAYING AROUND???FOR SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ill find out if my neighbor want to sll it he has like 5 of them


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up ppl


----------



## eric ramos

QUE TRANZA GUEY?:


----------



## NaturalHighII

mot much homei still breaking my head trying to think of a design for my bike


----------



## eric ramos

that suks


----------



## NaturalHighII

CHAT ANYONE????ERIC????


----------



## eric ramos

yes


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 22 2006, 01:42 PM~5651841
> *ill find out if my neighbor want to sll it he has like 5 of them
> *


jack them from him and give me 1 :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

new page bitches


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY BROWN PRIDE, GO TO CHAT


----------



## Lil Spanks

hurry up casper ask him..


----------



## NaturalHighII

GO TO CHAT ART


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 22 2006, 04:04 PM~5652639
> *GO TO CHAT ART
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NaturalHighII

guess what ppl, im going to higland


----------



## casper805

i tought you had the 15


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah but i talked to my dad and he said well go for a while


----------



## casper805




----------



## NaturalHighII

so i guess ill see yall there


----------



## 66 schwinn

whats up fools


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up homie


----------



## casper805

if i do go ill take you the dsighns


----------



## NaturalHighII

alright cool


----------



## NaturalHighII

be back later


----------



## casper805




----------



## eric ramos

WAT IT DEW FOOS


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHAT IT DEW


----------



## casper805

SUP FOOL MORE MONEY OR WAT


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up ppl


----------



## Lil Spanks

money??who


----------



## eric ramos

i guess me lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

new page..and weres everybody at???


----------



## NaturalHighII

right here homie


----------



## Lil Spanks

IN CHAT HUH..


----------



## eric ramos

yep


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 22 2006, 09:08 PM~5654145
> *IN CHAT HUH..
> *


YOU SHOULD GO ART


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 22 2006, 08:57 PM~5654082
> *i guess me lol
> *


DID U GET ANY MORE ERIC


----------



## eric ramos

SIMON 5 BUKS :uh:


----------



## casper805

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

FUCKIN ART.... :angry:  :thumbsdown:  :buttkick: :nono: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :twak:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

thats what u get from me :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jun 23 2006, 12:14 AM~5654971
> *FUCKIN ART.... :angry:    :thumbsdown:    :buttkick:  :nono:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
FIRST HE TELLS YOU NOT TO GO TO SD THEN NOW HE TELLS YOU HE IS GOING


----------



## NaturalHighII

LMFAO


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 23 2006, 01:56 AM~5655207
> *LMFAO
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NaturalHighII

THEE ARTISTICS TO THE FULLEST BITCHES


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805

LOOK ERIC SINSE YOU LEFT TO EARLY


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805

POST UP THE LA ONE ROGER CAUSE I DONT HAVE IT


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jun 23 2006, 01:14 AM~5654971
> *FUCKIN ART.... :angry:    :thumbsdown:    :buttkick:  :nono:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :twak:
> *


I DESERVE THAT ..... :buttkick:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

ME ,JR,CASPER


----------



## Lil Spanks

LA GUY AT 7 P.M..JR GIVE ME YOUR ADDRESS....PM ME WITH IT


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 23 2006, 02:17 AM~5655237
> *THEE ARTISTICS TO THE FULLEST BITCHES
> *


hoo started that ???????????????? :biggrin:  sup whers every body at??????????


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 23 2006, 08:26 AM~5656080
> *ME ,JR,CASPER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OSO 805

ey cutless did cremator ever have neon on it??? :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

yea


----------



## Lil Spanks

i still have it


----------



## OSO 805

ah


----------



## OSO 805

im going to try to get some for my sixteen inch i might get???


----------



## OSO 805

ey all of you fools in stead of santa barbra chapter im going to be lompoc chapter!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

is that a city???


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Jun 23 2006, 10:05 AM~5656302
> *ey all of you fools in stead of santa barbra chapter im going to be lompoc chapter!!!
> *


 :nono: keep it the way it is..sorry


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

ALRIGHT THEN WHAT EVER


----------



## OSO 805

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Jun 23 2006, 09:05 AM~5656302
> *ey all of you fools in stead of santa barbra chapter im going to be lompoc chapter!!!
> *


santa barbara isnt even a county..car clubs ussually put central coast


----------



## OSO 805

:banghead:


----------



## OSO 805

all i no is i live in the







:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

yeah central coast is from santa barbara and up to bakers i think..


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

yeah and the 805 is VENTURA COUNTY...


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

:biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

finally got my DSL


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 23 2006, 12:12 PM~5657286
> *
> 
> finally got my DSL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NaturalHighII

yup got it


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY DID YOU LET EVERYBODY KNOW ABOUT THE MEETING AND WHAT TIME???


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah me the homie and aztec bike


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

IM WAITING CASPER


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## casper805

your new ride or wat art


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 23 2006, 01:37 PM~5657697
> *IM WAITING CASPER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHOW ME A BETTER PIC


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## NaturalHighII

dam vida guerra is so fucking bomb


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## NaturalHighII

ill be back later


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

ALL FOR ROGER..CELL PHONE CAM...


----------



## Lil Spanks

LOL...IMG]http://img75.imageshack.us/img75/3448/79671311el.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 23 2006, 02:13 PM~5657879
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

READ IT CAREFULLY


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 23 2006, 02:21 PM~5657900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

ALL CELL PHONE PICS


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 23 2006, 02:27 PM~5657922
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHE TELL YOU NOT TO DRIVE DRUNK FOOL


----------



## NaturalHighII

dam ill take all of them girls you said were mine,lol


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 23 2006, 01:27 PM~5657922
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM ART HOW DID YOU MAKE THIS HAPPEN, LMFAO


----------



## casper805

ESQUE SE PONE BIEN PEDO EL GUEY LOOK


----------



## Lil Spanks

hey remeber at 7


----------



## Lil Spanks

OH, NOW I DID THAT


----------



## NaturalHighII

DAM ART I AINT NEVER GOING ANYWHERE WITH YOU, LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## casper805

AND THEN HE WENT TO SEE IF HE WENT OVER THE CURB AND HE FELL ON THE GROUND :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NaturalHighII

FUCK THAT IM BARELY 15 AND I WANNA LIVE AND HAVE KIDS. WHEN YOU SAY, ROGER LETS GO GET SOMETHING TO EAT, IM GONNA BE LIKE NO,NO,NO.ILL WALK, ILL MEET YOU THERE,LOL


----------



## NaturalHighII

LOL


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 23 2006, 03:33 PM~5658253
> *FUCK THAT IM BARELY 15 AND I  WANNA LIVE AND HAVE KIDS. WHEN YOU SAY, ROGER LETS GO GET SOMETHING TO EAT, IM GONNA BE LIKE NO,NO,NO.ILL WALK, ILL MEET YOU THERE,LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

HE WAS SO DRUNK HE TOUGHT HIS TRUCK WAS PROHOPPER EQUIPED THATS WHY HE WENT OVER THE CURB


----------



## Lil Spanks

YEAH


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## NaturalHighII

LOL, DAM SHE LOOK BOMB


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 23 2006, 03:41 PM~5658318
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: YEA


----------



## Lil Spanks

ME SOHORNEY


----------



## NaturalHighII

LOL, WAS UP AZTEC


----------



## Aztecbike

hey what time is the meeting


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

7 P.M


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 23 2006, 03:45 PM~5658348
> *CASPER..KISS MY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PINCHE CULOTE


----------



## NaturalHighII

AT 6 HOMIE


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztecbike

ohhh alright shit i would been there since 6 if i wouldnt of come


----------



## Aztecbike

at six or seven


----------



## casper805

MY OLD BIKE


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 23 2006, 04:55 PM~5658424
> *MY OLD BIKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHERES IT AT NOW???


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Jun 23 2006, 04:52 PM~5658412
> *at six or seven
> *


6


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 23 2006, 03:56 PM~5658439
> *WHERES IT AT NOW???
> *


THE FRAME IS IN MY GARAGE ALL FUCKED UP


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHAT KIND OF FRAME?


----------



## Aztecbike

aight see ya at 6


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 23 2006, 03:58 PM~5658452
> *WHAT KIND OF FRAME?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 23 2006, 03:41 PM~5658318
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


see how that ass is just perfectly semetrical..
dayum.. onion booty


----------



## Lil Spanks

BOINGGGG


----------



## casper805

THIS IS ART RIGHT NOW


----------



## Lil Spanks

IGHT BICTHES..IM OUT..SEE YOU TONITE....AND CASPER ILL TAKE PICS


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 23 2006, 04:04 PM~5658480
> *IGHT BICTHES..IM OUT..SEE YOU TONITE....AND CASPER ILL TAKE PICS
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 23 2006, 03:55 PM~5658424
> *MY OLD BIKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 23 2006, 04:06 PM~5658489
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 23 2006, 03:55 PM~5658424
> *MY OLD BIKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


weres all the parts?


----------



## NorCalLux

is there a specail way to get them flat twisted handle bars on the single bolt neck?


----------



## NaturalHighII

there you go casper


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 23 2006, 05:01 PM~5658741
> *weres all the parts?
> *


I SOLD THEM ALL EXCEPT FOR THE GRIPS,THE SEAT,AND THE SISSY BAR BUT IM SELLING THAT NOW 2


----------



## NaturalHighII

the only way to get them on a single bolt stem is to open the stem wide enough to just slip on, then with plier close it once in the tube, then tie it up with the screw


----------



## NaturalHighII

dam casper you should of sold me the grips


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 23 2006, 05:04 PM~5658750
> *is there a specail way to get them flat twisted handle bars on the single bolt neck?
> *


YEA WAT ROGER SAID THATS WAT I DID TO


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 23 2006, 05:07 PM~5658772
> *dam casper you should of sold me the grips
> *


NAW HOMIE I KEPT THE GRIPS


----------



## NaturalHighII

when you open them theres a chance to chip the chrome if bent to much


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 23 2006, 05:05 PM~5658758
> *there you go casper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NaturalHighII

oh kool


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 23 2006, 05:08 PM~5658783
> *when you open them theres a chance to chip the chrome if bent to much
> *


IT WONT CHIP IT BUT THERE WILL BE ALLOT OF LITTLE CRACKS IF YOU OPENED IT TO MUCH


----------



## NaturalHighII

well yeah thats what i meant,


----------



## NaturalHighII

wacha casaper


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 23 2006, 03:57 PM~5658445
> *THE FRAME IS IN MY GARAGE ALL FUCKED UP
> *


how fuked up ????????????


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 23 2006, 05:30 PM~5658873
> *how fuked up ????????????
> *


REALLY FUCKED UP


----------



## eric ramos

fotos?
or all the bondo is craked and shti like that


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 23 2006, 05:32 PM~5658885
> *fotos?
> or all the bondo is craked and shti like that
> *


LET ME GET A PIC WAIT


----------



## eric ramos

K


----------



## casper805

HERE


----------



## eric ramos

EY ROGER THANKS FOR THIS MAN !!!!!


----------



## NaturalHighII

de nada eric, and dam thats a fucked up frame


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 23 2006, 05:55 PM~5658990
> *de nada eric, and dam thats a fucked up frame
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: :rofl: WERE THE FUK WAS THAT SHIT UNDER WATER WHY DOSE IT HAVE ALL THTA RUST?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 23 2006, 06:01 PM~5659015
> *:rofl: :rofl: WERE THE FUK WAS THAT SHIT UNDER WATER WHY DOSE IT HAVE ALL THTA RUST?
> *


I LEFT IT OUTSIDE FOOL


----------



## eric ramos

DAMN WERE U LIVE MUST BE FUKEN HUMID BIG TIME CUS DAMN THAT IS FUKED UP RUST


----------



## casper805

EY FOOL WHEN I TOOK OF THE SHEET METAL THATS HOW IT LOOKED UNDERNEATH EVERYTHING SO I DONT NOE HOW THAT HAPPENED CAUSE I ALWAYS HAD MY BIKE IN MY ROOM


----------



## eric ramos

damn that is a trip


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 23 2006, 06:16 PM~5659047
> *damn that is a trip
> *


I NOE HUH PERO NIMODO WATS DONE IS DONE


----------



## bluepridelowride13

http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j233/blu...e/Picture26.jpg

http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j233/blu...e/Picture32.jpg

http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j233/blu...e/Picture27.jpg

here are my bike pics you judge them......and pm me if you decide to jump me in your club...


----------



## casper805

i like it homie you see in the other pic you couldnt tell anything about wat it had


----------



## bluepridelowride13

yeah it was in the knight when i took it...


----------



## casper805

you dont have like a better side view of it


----------



## bluepridelowride13

nah its all i got...


----------



## eric ramos

ey that bike is clean :thumbsup:
nice powdercoting or paint in the rims 2
and you should borrow a digital camera cus id like to see good pics of that bike


----------



## NorCalLux

erics mad


----------



## NaturalHighII

hey was up ppl, and bluepride, nice bike,like the rims, those pics make a difference


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 23 2006, 08:26 PM~5659469
> *hey was up ppl, and bluepride, nice bike,like the rims, those pics make a difference
> *


IT DOES HUH


----------



## NaturalHighII

hell yeah it does, in the other pic, you couldnt tell the rims were painted, or that he had murals


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 23 2006, 08:31 PM~5659491
> *hell yeah it does, in the other pic, you couldnt tell the rims were painted, or that he had murals
> *


THATS WAT I SAID THATS WHY I TOLD HIM TO TAKE BETTER PICS


----------



## casper805

EY ROGER HOW WAS THE MEETING FOOL


----------



## NaturalHighII

pretty bad


----------



## casper805

BAD AS IN GOOD OR BAD AS IN NOT GOOD


----------



## NaturalHighII

good


----------



## casper805

SO WAT ITS LA CHAPTER NOW


----------



## eric ramos

SO U IN OFFICALY?
ROGER


----------



## NaturalHighII

yup THEE ARTISTICS-LA CHAPTER


----------



## casper805

WAT ABOUT AZTEC BIKE HIM 2


----------



## NaturalHighII

yup


----------



## eric ramos

ID LIKE TO SAY CONGRATULATIONS TO ROGER AND AZTEC BIKE
WELCOME TO THE FAMILY LOL THEE ARTISTICS LA CHAPTER


----------



## casper805

OK I WANT TO CONGRADULATE THE NEWEST CHAPTER TO THEE ARTISTICS BIKE CLUB 
THEE ARTISTICS LOS ANGELES CHAPTER
ALSO TO THE MEMBERS ROGER AND AZTECBIKE CONGRADULATION HOMIES


----------



## NaturalHighII

GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## bluepridelowride13

my rims are not power coated i paint them my self...and in the i ha in my profile was taken way before i got the murals or painted rims...


----------



## casper805

WELL ONCE AGAIN HOMIE NICE BIKE LOOKS CLEAN


----------



## NaturalHighII

hey well ill be back im gonna go grab something to eat, be bacl like in an hour or so


----------



## bluepridelowride13

to the top...


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 23 2006, 03:32 PM~5658249
> *AND THEN HE WENT TO SEE IF HE WENT OVER THE CURB AND HE FELL ON THE GROUND  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


when was this :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 23 2006, 05:05 PM~5658758
> *there you go casper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Jun 24 2006, 12:21 AM~5660397
> *when was this :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


AFTER THE SHOW IN SANTA BARBARA


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Jun 24 2006, 12:21 AM~5660397
> *when was this :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


AFTER SB SHOW IN VENTURA WITH ALL THE WHITE PPL LOOKIN AT US WONDERING WHAT MEXICANS WHERE DOING THERE.......


----------



## OSO 805

dam thats some funny shit.........................................thee artistics 6 chapters strong :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

ey the fool in blue is he in the club???


----------



## OSO 805

new page bitches


----------



## OSO 805

look what im going to BUY :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

can any body say hydros


----------



## NaturalHighII

FO SHO HOMIE 6 CHAPTERS AN GROWING


----------



## OSO 805

i need all thes 3 dont i? :biggrin:





















:biggrin:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

maybe 7 in about a month... by the way wats up


----------



## OSO 805

and some of these to :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

god dam were coming up fast :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

:0







:biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Jun 24 2006, 01:07 AM~5660491
> *can any body say hydros
> *


YEA ALOT OF PEOPLE CAN SAY HYDROS SO


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Jun 24 2006, 01:24 AM~5660513
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


STOP TAKING MY PICS FOOL DONT ACT LIKE YOUR THE ONE THAT TOOK THEM FOOL
:twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

THEE ARTISTICS TO FULLEST, FUCKING PUTOS


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805

ey art were are the pics


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Jun 24 2006, 01:24 AM~5660513
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: nice


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Jun 24 2006, 12:14 AM~5660495
> *i need all thes 3 dont i? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


goin to need 2 of the short hoses one of the long ones


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 24 2006, 12:35 PM~5661907
> *:cheesy: nice
> *


you like that pic i took huh eric


----------



## casper805

June 25, 2006--Los Angeles, CA--Goodtimes Car Club presents thier annual Highland Park Car Show. Free spectator admission. Car hop for cash. Trophies. Location-Figueroa Blvd between 52 and 57 Avenues. More info (323)254-3766 or (323)384-5036 (323)256-8720.


----------



## casper805




----------



## NorCalLux

post the other one with the latinas


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 24 2006, 12:41 PM~5661925
> *you like that pic i took huh eric
> *


 :cheesy: yep :biggrin:


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## eric ramos

lil fuker :rofl:


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up ppl, ey casper i got my stem about an hour ago


----------



## casper805

pics fool
i got my sissy bar about 2 hours ago 2


----------



## NaturalHighII

lol ih hold up let me see if i can take a pic real quick


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey foo post pics of your sissy bar, heres my shit


----------



## NorCalLux

sell me them twisted nuts


----------



## NaturalHighII

let me think........................nah


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805

NO ITS NOT JUST ONE I HAVE 2 OF THEM


----------



## NaturalHighII

oh shit watch out


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 24 2006, 02:48 AM~5660648
> *STOP TAKING MY PICS FOOL DONT ACT LIKE YOUR THE ONE THAT TOOK THEM FOOL
> :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


i had this pic since you first post it im just reposting ...........i aint taking credit :uh:  ....................sup  :biggrin: nice parts :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## OSO 805

is 1 of those sissybars for sale???


----------



## casper805

YEA


----------



## OSO 805

tight what els do you have i thot i herd you talking about sum other parts from your old bike that are for sale???


----------



## OSO 805

new page bitches


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Jun 24 2006, 01:43 PM~5662209
> *tight what els do you have i thot i herd you talking about sum other parts from your old bike that are for sale???
> *


JUST LOOK AT A COUPLE OF PAGES BACK FOOL


----------



## casper805

SI SE PUEDE


----------



## OSO 805

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun:


----------



## NaturalHighII

dam i still need a steering wheel and thats it,(plus paint)


----------



## eric ramos

SI SE PUEDE   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## casper805

ey aztecbike you going ot highland


----------



## Aztecbike

casper do you what time are you coming down


----------



## casper805

I DONT NOW WAT TIME HOMIE


----------



## casper805

WHEN WERE YOU THINKING OF ROLLING UP THERE HOMIE


----------



## bluepridelowride13

wus up artistics......


----------



## casper805

SUP FOOL YOU GOING TO HIGHLAND OR NO


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jun 24 2006, 12:37 AM~5660431
> *AFTER SB SHOW IN VENTURA WITH ALL THE WHITE PPL LOOKIN AT US WONDERING WHAT MEXICANS WHERE DOING THERE.......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NaturalHighII

this is gonna be me and my hyna tomorrow night


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 24 2006, 06:04 PM~5663237
> *this is gonna be me and my hyna tomorrow night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
AFTER THE 15


----------



## NaturalHighII

fuck that in the limo


----------



## eric ramos

LUCKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BASTERD :rofl: 
:tears: :tears:


----------



## NaturalHighII

wacha, this is what i want on mine,something like that


----------



## NaturalHighII

si entienden mas on menos lo que quiero


----------



## casper805

THIS ONES IN OUR CLUB THE BLUE ONE


----------



## NaturalHighII

or something like it


----------



## THE REBIRTH

can anyone get good paint for bikes


----------



## casper805

YOU USE CAR PAINT


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 24 2006, 06:35 PM~5663330
> *or something like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:rofl: U CAN SEE OMARS FRAME IN THE BACKGROUND LOL

FUK YEA MAN GHOST PATTERNS ARE THE SHIT MAN


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 24 2006, 06:38 PM~5663341
> *YOU USE CAR PAINT
> *


were can i get that


----------



## casper805




----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP+Jun 24 2006, 06:39 PM~5663343-->
> 
> 
> 
> were can i get that
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> INTERNET OR CAR PAINT STORES DEALERS SHITS MAN JUST LOOK UP IN YOUR PHONE BOOK
> <!--QuoteBegin-casper805_@Jun 24 2006, 06:40 PM~5663345
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  THAT BIKE WILL BE CLEAN WEN ITS DONE


----------



## NaturalHighII

i want something like that but without that foil looking shit


----------



## eric ramos

LOL HOIME THAT IS SILVER LEAF


----------



## NaturalHighII

i dont like that shit, or at least how he has it there


----------



## eric ramos

SIC DOSE GET DOWN MAN


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> INTERNET OR CAR PAINT STORES DEALERS SHITS MAN JUST LOOK UP IN YOUR PHONE BOOK
> 
> were at in the phone book looked cant find it....and were at on the internet :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## NaturalHighII

just go to a body shop and ask them to sell you a quart of the colrs you need, they might tell you that they buy them from some one else, so you ask them where and they tell you,


----------



## eric ramos

YAHOO DIRECTORY OR LOCAL MAN 
JUST TYPE UR CITY AND SHIT MAN WAT U NEED
AND THE RESULTS COME OUT 

THAT WAT I DID AND I FOUND LIKE 3 PLATERS HERE WITCH ARE OVER PRICED 
AND SOME PLACES WHO DO POWDERCOAT HERE


----------



## NaturalHighII




----------



## casper805

WERES VENTURA CHAPTER


----------



## NaturalHighII

be back in an hour or so, al rato homies


----------



## casper805

ALRATO


----------



## eric ramos

RATOS FOO


----------



## casper805

sup fool ya esta omar aqa


----------



## NaturalHighII




----------



## casper805

orale homie thanks


----------



## eric ramos

i think so he left today or friday dunno havent hit him up since monday wen he came to drop of the cash for shit


----------



## casper805

to go see shamu
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NaturalHighII

Thee Artistics group on myspace http://groups.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseac...E287F2254447479


----------



## eric ramos

fuk yea man i wana go 2 lol :rofl: 
i did not know he was dead  :tears:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 24 2006, 07:40 PM~5663539
> *
> i did not know he was dead  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
you wanted togo free willy huh


----------



## eric ramos

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

fuk yea man


----------



## casper805

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

like in the movie man but like in the simpsons that it squishes the lil kid lol


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 24 2006, 07:57 PM~5663608
> *like in the movie man but like in the simpsons that it squishes the lil kid lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

fuga al chat o no?


----------



## casper805

LOOK ERIC REMEMBER WHEN YOU WENT TO SEE SHAMU


----------



## eric ramos

FUKEN CASPER WHY U HAVE TO POST THAT SHIT
I WANTED TO SEE A REAL SHAMU WHALE LOL


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 24 2006, 11:29 PM~5664443
> *FUKEN CASPER WHY U HAVE TO POST THAT SHIT
> I WANTED TO SEE A REAL SHAMU WHALE NOT MY SISTER
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 24 2006, 07:39 PM~5663535
> *Thee Artistics group on myspace http://groups.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseac...E287F2254447479
> *


YEA YOU JOINED HUH


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 24 2006, 06:40 PM~5663345
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCK YEA SIC713 GETS DOWN ON PAINTING


----------



## eric ramos

:thumbsup: and great prices


----------



## bluepridelowride13




----------



## eric ramos

Wat it dew ppls


----------



## bluepridelowride13

sup eric........


----------



## eric ramos

nada bored lol


----------



## bluepridelowride13

hoye eric......como les fue a los thee artistics en highland park??


----------



## casper805

1st and 2nd place


----------



## bluepridelowride13

on what? pics of trophys...


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

OK THEE ARTISTICS DO IT AGAIN.....


----------



## eric ramos

CONGRATS TO JR AND TEQUILLA FOR THEIR WINS


----------



## bluepridelowride13

wow i like the last pic


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

YEAH..THANKS..MY TRIKE TOOK 1ST....AND WHERE THE FUCK IS ART...


----------



## casper805

FUCKEN PHOTOBUCKET IS FUCKING UP


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

ART TOOK 3RD IN HIS CLASS AT SD................


----------



## eric ramos

HE DID GO TO SD?


----------



## bluepridelowride13

call him to ask him about me jumpin in the club...


----------



## bluepridelowride13

call him to ask him about me jumpin in the club...


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jun 25 2006, 09:32 PM~5668147
> *ART TOOK 3RD IN HIS CLASS AT SD................
> *


WTF WHO BEAT HIM


----------



## bluepridelowride13

got a pic of his bike??


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 25 2006, 09:35 PM~5668166
> *WTF WHO BEAT HIM
> *


I THINK TONYO TOOK 1ST AND I DONT KNOW WHO TOOK SECOND...........HE WAS DRIVIN BACK WHEN I CALLED HIM SO HE SAID HE'LL CALL ME BACK..........


----------



## OSO 805

jr were you smeling the seats of you bikes after the show :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## casper805




----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

I KNOW WHATS UP WITH PHOTO BUCKET....


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## OSO 805

cant see shit


----------



## casper805




----------



## OSO 805

sup vatos


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

IM WAITIN ON ART TO GET HERE CUZ I FOUND HIS LADY AT THE SHOW.......ILL POST HER PIC WHEN HE GETS HERE OR LATER ON..


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

HERES A 2 PICS OF ME AND THE LADYS.................





















MIKE 










ANGEL










AND MY CUZIN THAT GOT MOST OF THE GIRLS EVEN THOUGH HES NOT IN THE BIKE CLUB, NOW HE WANTS TO START A BIKE UP......


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805

I HAVE ALOT MORE PICS BUT ILL POST THEM UP TOMMOROW


----------



## casper805

JR POST UP ARTS LADY


----------



## eric ramos

DAMN THEM PICS ARE FUKEN  
AND AGAGIN CONGRATS TO JR AND TEQUILLA 

THEE ARTISTICS DOING BIG THANGS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NaturalHighII

fuck i just had to miss a bad ass show,dam


----------



## casper805

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
HOW WAS THE PARTY HOMIE


----------



## Lil Spanks

IM SO PROUD :tears:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jun 25 2006, 11:44 PM~5668407
> *IM WAITIN ON ART TO GET HERE CUZ I FOUND HIS LADY AT THE SHOW.......ILL POST HER PIC WHEN HE GETS HERE OR LATER ON..
> *


DO IT BICTH......


----------



## casper805

ey art why didnt you take her to he show she was looking for you


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

FUCKIN ART U DIDNT TELL HER WHAT SHOW U WERE GOING TO AND SHE SHOWED UP IN HIGHLAND LOOKING 4 U....


----------



## casper805

fucken art


----------



## bluepridelowride13

ira el pinche casper con esa girl.....dawm did you get some??


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Jun 26 2006, 01:39 PM~5671149
> *ira el pinche casper con esa girl.....dawm did you get some??
> *


thats cuttless lady


----------



## bluepridelowride13

no the one in black or the one in red......


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

thats wasent us


----------



## casper805

ey fool and your cousins slurpy
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

who is that girl on your trike??? the one with the black shirt and jeans?


----------



## casper805

there just girls that wanted to pose on them


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Jun 26 2006, 02:08 PM~5671294
> *who is that girl on your trike??? the one with the black shirt and jeans?
> *


esa hyna was fuken firme :cheesy: :0


----------



## casper805

fuck yea she was fine


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 26 2006, 02:14 PM~5671318
> *esa hyna was fuken firme  :cheesy:  :0
> *


that's why i asked........


----------



## eric ramos

fuk yea 
bang bang lol
:biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up ppl


----------



## casper805

SUP FOOL DID YOU GET ALL BREWED AT THE PARTY


----------



## NaturalHighII

not much fool, just a lil bit, i was trying to fuck around with my hyna but her dad and mom wouldnt take there eyes off of me


----------



## casper805

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NaturalHighII

nah but at the end of the party evryone left exept for her, her family and my aunt and uncle, (i got a rider from my aun tan d uncle)and well her mom and her dad and my aunt and unlce were sitting at one table just talking, and well i seen my hyna looking sort of down(about one table away so i went to her and well i started to hold her hand and shit, you knwo, but i didnt wanna go to far cuz those 4 ppl i mentioned were right behind me looking,LOL


----------



## casper805

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NIMODO HUH


----------



## NaturalHighII

she gets out on thursday, from school, (graduates on wednesday,might go) but for sure on friday im gonna take her out,and well se what happens then


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey, i just got my twisted grips and twisted sprocket, one step closer to finshing my bike


----------



## eric ramos

POST SOME PICS ROGER


----------



## casper805

WERE ARE THE PICS ROGER


----------



## NaturalHighII




----------



## casper805

:thumbsup:


----------



## NaturalHighII

THEE ARTISTICS TO THE FULLEST PUTOS


----------



## casper805

THEE ARTISTICS YOU CANT STOP US EVEN IF YOU TRIED


----------



## TonyO

Congrats to Cutlass for his 3rd place win in San Diego yesterday :thumbsup: Falling short to TonyO and the freshly painted ex-Creamator II frame

We both lost our ass to Lady Death this time though


----------



## TonyO

Creamator II frame is now officially Wyatt's Revenge. My latest project.


----------



## TonyO

Lady Death just killin us this time around. Not just us though, everyone cuz he took 1st place Sweepstakes.


Good job but I'll be ready for a rematch in Vegas


----------



## casper805

congrats cuttless lady death and tony o


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

WHO HERES WANTS TO GO????????SO FAR ITS ME, MIKE,CARLOS,AND WHO EVER


----------



## casper805

July 2, 2006--Rialto, CA--TRUCHA Car Club will be throwing their 3rd annual car show Sun. July 2 at RANCHO GRANDE RESTAURANT, 630 W. Foothill Blvd. Rialto CA. $20.00 CARS $15.00 MOTORCYCLES ENTRIES, ALL WELCOME FOOD, PRIZES , FREE FOR SPECTATORS. For info call PRES. JESSIE -(909)499-3111 or VICE PRES. JAIME-(909)518-5521


----------



## casper805

July 29, 2006--Orange County, Ca.--"VIEJITOS CAR CLUB" presents there 5th Annual Car & Bike Show @ Anaheim Market Place, 1440 S. Anaheim Blvd., Anheim, Ca. 92805. Move in 7:00 -10:00am, Show time 10:00 - 4:00pm. Cars & Motorcycles Pre-Reg.$20.00, Day of Show $25.00. Bikes Pre-Reg. $10.00, Day of Show $15.00. Vendor booth space available. For more Information call: Raynbow (714) 904-7461 or Joe (323) 228-8621. Check out www.viejitosoc.com for flyer.


----------



## Lil Spanks

WERE GOING ON THE 29 FO SURE


----------



## casper805

how about the one in rialto cause roger said he coul go to that one


----------



## Lil Spanks

NAH WERE GOING TO THE 9 THAT SHOW IS NOT WORTH GOING TRUST ME I WENT


----------



## casper805

wat eever happened to the red trike ?????


----------



## NaturalHighII

ok art so the show aint worth it, fuck it ill go to one on the ninth, i need to pre-reg though


----------



## casper805

15 pre reg 
and 20 the day of the show


----------



## NaturalHighII

i know fool, so how i do this, i call or do i go or what


----------



## casper805

well if you jus show up to the show your only going to pay 5 more dollars to enter


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeha thats true, fuck it ill pay there, but dam i need a temp. display


----------



## casper805

just do wat everyone does put something on the bottom and then put mirrosrs on the top or you can just put mirrors


----------



## NaturalHighII

i aint got shit though


----------



## casper805

go to home depot buy like 2 boxes of mirrors for like 10 dollars each box


----------



## NaturalHighII

i aint got no money at all


----------



## casper805

then just take it like that


----------



## NaturalHighII

fuck it, like that ill get a plaque from somebody or something


----------



## bluepridelowride13

sup artistics.......


----------



## casper805

its a mirracle today eric hasnt been online today


----------



## eric ramos

ahahahahahahahah :rofl: woke up and went to work loadsome shit fuken early berly got back


----------



## Lil Spanks

OK WHOS GOING ON THE 9???? CASPER YOU FAT BASTERED


----------



## casper805

shut the fuck up dick sucker


----------



## Lil Spanks

I LOVE YOU MAN


----------



## casper805

im not going to that show


----------



## Aztecbike

I' Going on 9th too


----------



## casper805

ARE YOU GOING TO GET YOUR FRAME PINSTIPED FIRST


----------



## NaturalHighII

heres updated pics of my bike


----------



## casper805

:thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos

looking clean Roger  uffin:


----------



## casper805

all it needs are fenders and the continental kit


----------



## NaturalHighII

i got the fenders, its just that i cant seem to get my hands on the screws for them, i got my fender braces too


----------



## NaturalHighII

i got the conti kit on its way too, ey casper send the message again i erased it by accident


----------



## casper805

ok


----------



## Lil Spanks

OK HEAD COUNT FOR THE 9


----------



## bluepridelowride13

dawm...(speechles) i like that bike man....


----------



## NaturalHighII

thanks man, ey cutlass so what you needed to tell me


----------



## Lil Spanks

IT WAS ABOUT THE SHOW


----------



## NaturalHighII

so what about it


----------



## Lil Spanks

JUST SEEING WHO GOING


----------



## NaturalHighII

should i take my bike art,even though it has two chips


----------



## Lil Spanks

TAKE IT


----------



## Lil Spanks

BRB CAR CLUB MEETING..L8TER


----------



## casper805

l8 bendeko


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

CASPER HAVE U GOT UR FRAME..AND IS IT 4 FREE NOW?????


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jun 27 2006, 07:17 PM~5679458
> *CASPER HAVE U GOT UR FRAME..AND IS IT 4 FREE NOW?????
> *


he dont answer his phone


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

BUT AS LONG AS HE KEEPS HIS WORD AS A MAN AND GIVES IT TO U WITH NO CHARGE LIKE HE SAID......................


----------



## OSO 805

ey did you fools now that are topic is the bigest lowrider bike club topic in the lowrider bike forum.............................tight


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey casper this is the bike que te dicia


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHOS BIKE


----------



## NaturalHighII

na some shit i had going on ith casper


----------



## Aztecbike

YEAH IMA PINSTRIPE FOR THE SHOW ON THE 9,


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 27 2006, 09:10 PM~5680114
> *ey casper this is the bike que te dicia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEA I REMEMBER THAT ONE I CUT IT OUT BUT THEN I LOST IT


----------



## CLASSY

ha?? have you guy's seen the old memories wed site it has i think 3 of your bikes on the pic's forum for highland part you guys should check it out


----------



## casper805

wats the website


----------



## OSO 805

link?


----------



## OSO 805

sup casper you sanding your frame?


----------



## casper805

no why


----------



## OSO 805

just wandering cuz i em and its a bitch !!!


----------



## casper805

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805




----------



## OSO 805

ey tomaro i might go to this 1 store were thay are going to do the shirts for me...................but it is going to be a dikes over shirt :biggrin: black with gold???


----------



## casper805

yea black with gold with the same stile of letters


----------



## OSO 805

old english???..............................................and do i put santa barbra chap.


----------



## casper805

like this but i dont noe what art want i dont noe if he wants it to say santa barbara chapt or just bike club i dont noe you have to ask him


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up homie


----------



## casper805

sup fool


----------



## bluepridelowride13

man who put that girl in page 172??

i was just flippin pages in front of every one and i got to page 172 and that shit poped up in front of every one............lol you should of see my aunt and grandpa face..........


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

can someone send me a PM about the rules, ect about starting a chapter


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Jun 28 2006, 02:41 PM~5684196
> *man who put that girl in page 172??
> 
> i was just flippin pages in front of every one and i got to page 172 and that shit poped up in front of every one............lol you should of see my aunt and grandpa face..........
> *


i did you got all scared huh


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Jun 28 2006, 02:41 PM~5684196
> *man who put that girl in page 172??
> 
> i was just flippin pages in front of every one and i got to page 172 and that shit poped up in front of every one............lol you should of see my aunt and grandpa face..........
> *


wat did they tell you


----------



## bluepridelowride13

nada homie i just seen back on the mirror and there face was like wow...........


----------



## casper805

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NaturalHighII

for those going to the H.G. SHow this is what you gonna see me bring out


----------



## casper805

were going to see you with a bike with no pedals and no chain


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

yo casper u get that yet


----------



## casper805

yea homie thanks i got it monday


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

yo if any of you guy need anything just drop a diem i will hook u guys up DLK #1 coast to coast


----------



## casper805

:thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: damn were u foos at


----------



## casper805

AKI CABRON


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: 
MAMON
LATER ON ILL TAKE THEM PIC OF THE SHIT THAT GOT HERE TODAY


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 28 2006, 05:28 PM~5685249
> *were going to see you with a bike with no pedals and no chain
> *


nah homie i got th pedals and chain, just ran out of time to put that on


----------



## eric ramos

NEW ARRIVALS FROM BONE COLLECTOR
SEAT WILL BE REDONE 
DOUBLE TWISTED FENDERS
TWISED SPROKET
CHAINS
BUTTERFLY PEDALS
TWISTD CRANK

THIS BIKE ONLY NEEDS THE FACED PARTS ITS GOING TO GET AND A LOVE SEAT


----------



## ozzylowrider

Parts look good eric... Fenders should be there in less then 3 weeks, would of been quicker if you sent your money order ages ago :roflmao:


----------



## DodgerFan

what u bicthes this is art chillin at flips house..sorry i couldnt go to you guys i got here real late


----------



## DodgerFan

bendekos


----------



## DodgerFan

hey wheres every body????


----------



## Lil Spanks

see i changed my name back so dont email the last person


----------



## Lil Spanks

bendekos


----------



## casper805

BENDEKO MILAGRO THAT YOU COME IN HERE


----------



## TearsofaClownII

Hey homies i got a new screename TheeartisticsFL is my new email addy so hit me up there.


----------



## casper805

so wats the whole thing


----------



## Lil Spanks

thats the new sreen name??


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 28 2006, 11:59 PM~5686760
> *see i changed my name back so dont email the last person
> *


well u were to late bendeko


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jun 28 2006, 11:26 PM~5686639
> *Parts look good eric...  Fenders should be there in less then 3 weeks, would of been quicker if you sent your money order ages ago  :roflmao:
> *


thosoe are not for mines there for the blue tirke 
naw my parts will be better i asure u that


----------



## casper805

lol no te pases guey


----------



## eric ramos

lol nomas estoy diceieno lol


----------



## casper805

you have to tKE GOOD PICS TOMMOROW FOOL


----------



## eric ramos

ya sabes my camera is ready 
let me charge it 
rite now


----------



## casper805

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey casper i got my rims about 30 mns ago,look


----------



## NaturalHighII

my bike got a new storage place, becuz of some bitches trying to jack it, bitch almost got popped though


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 29 2006, 01:52 PM~5689860
> *ey casper i got my rims about 30 mns ago,look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn i love them kind of fans how much u got them for?


----------



## NaturalHighII

$90


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## NaturalHighII

i didnt really like them in person though, im thinking of selling them now


----------



## eric ramos

damn why
that?


----------



## NaturalHighII

idk might sell them


----------



## eric ramos

you dont like wat rims would u like?


----------



## NaturalHighII

i want some like these


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 29 2006, 02:43 PM~5690070
> *i want some like these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look the same to me 
put them on ur bike see how they look fo


----------



## NaturalHighII

ah im gonna wait like a week to put them on


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 29 2006, 02:00 PM~5689905
> *my bike got a new storage place, becuz of some bitches trying to jack it, bitch almost got popped though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHO TRYED TO TAKE IT


----------



## NaturalHighII

i didnt see his face, but i fdont know if he was trying to take the bike or not, i just seem him coming into the garage where i had it, thats when i reached for the glock and said was up homie what you trying to do, bitch just took off, ready for that bitch if he comes back


----------



## casper805

SO WERE DO U HAVE IT NOW


----------



## NaturalHighII

IN MY SISTERS ROOM


----------



## Lil Spanks

AY PERTTY SHEETS


----------



## NaturalHighII

SHUT UP FOOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

do you need a dress to go along with the bed


----------



## casper805

HE NEEDS YOUR LUWY VETON PURSE TO MATCH WITH IT


----------



## Lil Spanks

fuck you bicth


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

HER SHE IS....


----------



## NorCalLux

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

were the pic of u 2 together huh


----------



## TearsofaClownII

[email protected] there it is


----------



## casper805




----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: IM RETARRRTED LIKE CASPER


----------



## TearsofaClownII

DAMN HOMIES I CANT WAIT TIL OUR BIKES ARE DONE SO WE CAN SHOW WHAT WE GOT ........................................


THEE ARTISTICS B.C.


----------



## eric ramos

YOU KNOW IT

6 CHAPTS 
3 STATES

WE TAKING OVER 
CANT STOP US EVEN IF U TRYED TO MAYNE


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 29 2006, 11:14 PM~5692643
> *YOU KNOW IT
> 
> 6 CHAPTS
> 3 STATES
> 
> WE TAKING OVER
> CANT STOP US EVEN IF U TRYED TO MAYNE
> *


U LIKE MY MOTO HUH ERIC



U CANT STOP US EVEN IF YOU TRIED


----------



## Lil Spanks

CASPERS GAY


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY WHERE ARE MY PEEPS AT..


----------



## eric ramos

damn i woke up early today


----------



## Lil Spanks

OK EVERYONE BACK TO SLEEP


----------



## NaturalHighII

A DORMIR CABRONES, HORALE


----------



## NaturalHighII

fuck it im taking it to the showlike this, ( still havent put chain and pedals on)


----------



## casper805

i barely woke up


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 30 2006, 12:35 PM~5695107
> *fuck it im taking it to the showlike this, ( still havent put chain and pedals on)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS SHIT LOOKS BAD ROGER


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

I LIKE THOSE RIMS


----------



## casper805

I THINK HE SAID HE WANTED TO SELL THEM CAUSE HE DDNT LIKE THEM


----------



## NaturalHighII

now that there on the bike, they changed my mind a lil, lol


----------



## casper805

THEY DO LOOK BETTER ON THE BIKE THEY LOOK LIKE THE ONES THAT U WANT


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah they do, i got to settle for those, but i think these rims are the same as mine too


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 30 2006, 01:35 PM~5695107
> *fuck it im taking it to the showlike this, ( still havent put chain and pedals on)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS NICE..PUT YOUR CHAIN ON..... :cheesy:


----------



## NaturalHighII

its cuz i haev a blue chain and it doesnt go with it


----------



## NaturalHighII

look at what i mean


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

fuck it if ur going to the show just put it


----------



## NaturalHighII

fuck it, i think i am, i just need to get the conti kit and pedals from the homie, just so i can borrow it for the show


----------



## Lil Spanks

JR JUST WANNA SAY SORRY ABOUT YOU NOT GETTING YOUR PARTS AND ITS MY FAULT ,BUT YOU WILL GET THEM IN A DAY OR TWO OR ILL DRIVE OUT THERE MY SELF AND DELIVER THEM TO YOU ,SO IM SORRY ABOUT THAT..BUT OTHER THAN THAT I WANT YOU SO BAD..I WANNA MAKE SWEET LOVE TO YOU.........LOL


----------



## NaturalHighII

what the fuck, i ordered some parts from you, HUH???


----------



## Lil Spanks

I FOUND PICS OF THE BIKE FROM H.P


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 30 2006, 01:28 PM~5695424
> *what the fuck, i ordered some parts from you, HUH???
> *


NO HE MEANS JR UR ROGER


----------



## Lil Spanks

MY OTHER LOVER


----------



## NaturalHighII

oh, al right i was like wtf


----------



## Lil Spanks

PELON..JR


----------



## NaturalHighII

lol


----------



## NaturalHighII

i only got one lover and thats my hyna


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHO CASPER,ANGEL


----------



## NaturalHighII

fuck nah my babygirl


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 30 2006, 01:27 PM~5695420
> *JR JUST WANNA SAY SORRY ABOUT YOU NOT GETTING YOUR PARTS AND ITS MY FAULT ,BUT YOU WILL GET THEM IN A DAY OR TWO OR ILL DRIVE OUT THERE MY SELF AND DELIVER THEM TO YOU ,SO IM SORRY ABOUT THAT..BUT OTHER THAN THAT I WANT YOU SO BAD..I WANNA MAKE SWEET LOVE TO YOU.........LOL
> *


thats kool i have caspers parts and i dont think he'll need them soon.... :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

NOPE I WONT NEED THEM U CAN BORROW THEM UNTILL I NEED THEM


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 30 2006, 01:31 PM~5695451
> *MY OTHER LOVER
> *


PINCHE JOTO :twak:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 30 2006, 01:38 PM~5695508
> *NOPE I WONT NEED THEM U CAN BORROW THEM UNTILL I NEED THEM
> *


YEAH THANKS.... :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

wack em boy, get em


----------



## Lil Spanks

YOUR BABY GIRLS HER...SAY HI HUNN......HI ROGER.....LOL


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jun 30 2006, 01:41 PM~5695529
> *YEAH THANKS.... :biggrin:
> *


ITS HELPED U GET TROPHIES HUH


----------



## Lil Spanks

I KID , I KID


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHAT A BICTH..HEY ALEAST HE GETS TROPHIES


----------



## NaturalHighII

lol


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 30 2006, 01:43 PM~5695549
> *ITS HELPED U GET TROPHIES HUH
> *


YEAH... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NaturalHighII

ill be backlater, gonna get somethign to eat


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 30 2006, 01:44 PM~5695557
> *WHAT A BICTH..HEY ALEAST HE GETS TROPHIES
> *


WAT THE FUCK ARE U TALKING ABOUT FOOL I GOT TROPHIES 2 BENDEKO AND IM SAYING THAT WITH MY PARTS ITS HELPING HIM :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

SUUURRREEEE.. :cheesy:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

NOT REALLY THE PAINT JOB IS WHAT COUNTS MORE..IN MY CASE


----------



## Lil Spanks

OK HUNNYS...WHOS GOING SO I CAN MAKE PLANS ON GOING...AND TO SEE HOW THE HECK IS BROWNPRIDE13


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

COUNT ME IN


----------



## Lil Spanks

OK IM GOING TO MAKE PLANS ON GOING THEN..


----------



## casper805

ILL GO


----------



## Lil Spanks

LILER


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 30 2006, 01:56 PM~5695641
> *LILER
> *


ALRIGHT FOOL THEN I WONT GO


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 30 2006, 12:35 PM~5695107
> *fuck it im taking it to the showlike this, ( still havent put chain and pedals on)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that bike is clean homie
nice way to rep


----------



## Lil Spanks

DONT MAKE ME..I GOT A FULL TANK AND PIMP SLAP YOU RIGHT NOW......LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

COME ON ERIC..LETS SEE YOURS....


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 30 2006, 01:58 PM~5695657
> *DONT MAKE ME..I GOT A FULL TANK AND PIMP SLAP YOU RIGHT NOW......LOL
> *


200$ SAYS U WONT COME HERE RIGHT NOW


----------



## Lil Spanks

BIKE CATEGORIES........2 WHEEL-STREET,SEMI,FULL,...3 WHEEL-THE SAME...OPEN BEACH CRUSIER..AND I THINK THEIR UPDATING IT SOME MORE


----------



## Lil Spanks

DONT TEMP ME ****


----------



## Lil Spanks

STARTING BID..200. BILLS..DO I GOT 3...LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

PUT THIS ONE ON BLAST..FAKE ASS SHIT..CASPER CHECK IT OUT...http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=46018675


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 30 2006, 01:59 PM~5695661
> *COME ON ERIC..LETS SEE YOURS....
> *


getting today or sunday from raul
lol
ill take pics dont worry :biggrin: 
send to sic to paint and see wat happens from ther


----------



## NaturalHighII

how far is bakers from la


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 30 2006, 02:01 PM~5695677
> *DONT TEMP ME ****
> *


FOOL STOP SAYING THAT U WILL CAUSE U NOE U WONT


----------



## bluepridelowride13

what category is my trike? my frame just got tank and skirts nothing alse...


----------



## bluepridelowride13

about 110 miles and in hours depends if you get alot of traffic downtown other than that is a cruise control drive.............


----------



## NaturalHighII

dam thats alot


----------



## bluepridelowride13

yup


----------



## bluepridelowride13

but it will be worth it you'll get to see me......


----------



## bluepridelowride13

but it will be worth it you'll get to see me......


----------



## bluepridelowride13

but it will be worth it you'll get to see me......


----------



## NaturalHighII

im gonna talk to the homie to see if hes going


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Jun 30 2006, 02:33 PM~5695857
> *what category is my trike? my frame just got tank and skirts nothing alse...
> *


I THINK THATS A SEMI


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah its a semi cuz it only has two mods. but if you cut the seatpost off and cap off the area behinf the seatpost, youll bump up to full


----------



## bluepridelowride13

yeah but i already painted that shit and got murals on it so i think im gonna be rollin a semi for a while...


----------



## bluepridelowride13

every one goto live chat.....


----------



## NaturalHighII

nah its cool homie, theres alot of bad ass semis out there, heres one for example


----------



## bluepridelowride13

i like that striping...and display..


----------



## NaturalHighII

here goes the pic with the chain


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey aztec, got my pm?


----------



## Lil Spanks

ay, blue


----------



## bluepridelowride13

que pasa?


----------



## Lil Spanks

NADA


----------



## bluepridelowride13

cool


----------



## Lil Spanks

JUST PLAYING WITH MY SELF ..LOL


----------



## bluepridelowride13

ora,que go to chat need to talk to you homie


----------



## Lil Spanks

IGHT


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHAT CHAT??


----------



## bluepridelowride13

live chat.....


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHERE??


----------



## bluepridelowride13

here on lil.....


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

I LIKE TO WELCOME THE NEWEST MEMBER OF THE VENTURA CHAPTER......bluepridelowride13


----------



## bluepridelowride13

yup thats right .........thee artistics to the fullest bitch..................


----------



## casper805

CONGRADULATIONS HOMIE WELCOME TO THE CLUB


----------



## bluepridelowride13

gracias homie


----------



## Lil Spanks

HE BELONGS TO YOU CASPER..DO WHAT EVER YOU WANT..I GET SLOPY SECONDS...LOL


----------



## bluepridelowride13

wat??


----------



## Lil Spanks

OH YEA..PASS THE WIRE...


----------



## bluepridelowride13

if i pay the plaque aug.6 when do i get it?


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHEN YOU PASS THE WIRE


----------



## bluepridelowride13

now i can get hook ups?


----------



## bluepridelowride13

pass the wire what that exactly mean?


----------



## Lil Spanks

GTG TALK TO YOU GUYS LATERZ........................


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

is that right blue pride is in congrats homie....


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

casper man homie go on chat......u mother f#*c#r


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jun 30 2006, 10:42 PM~5697546
> *what up ppl..........i had the best time in my life today.....me and ferny just kickin it with all his ppl from the trailers.....all those co bangers....and we got all brude and ferny kicked my out of the trailer park...man i just jamed cuz i didnt want to start shit....u know...oh yeah casper i called raul and martin to give u ur fucken frame...u know how i do it..yeah we light all kiinds of fire works..man...it was fuckin tight but u know how it is u got to end a day at ur house safe and shit ...man i rode my bike all brude from oxnard blvdr to my house and i got here safe so i desided to tell u gay ppl that im this alIve and im still here...u know how we do it......THEE ARTISTICS 4 LIFE BABY..............................................................................................................
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
FERNY KICKED U OUT FOOL 
DID U FALL OF THE BIKE FOOL


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

man ppl i love u all but i need to go to sleep........man.........ill talk to u guys later.............oh yeah and i got a welder to do some frames up........u know how i do it..........i put it down 4 all my ppl.....l8er on guys......l8tez......................talk to u guys later.............


----------



## eric ramos

CONGRATULATIONS TO BLUE PRIDE 
 
WELL COME TO THE FAMILY HOMIE


----------



## casper805

ERIC POST UP THE FUCKEN PICS FOOL


----------



## NaturalHighII

I WANNA WELCOME BLUPRIDELOWRIDE13 TO THE FAMILY. BIENVENIDO HOMIE. THEE ARTISTICS TO THE FULLEST. 6 CHAPTERS, 3 STATES, BUT ONE BIG HAPPY FAMILY.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jul 1 2006, 01:48 AM~5698024
> *I WANNA WELCOME BLUPRIDELOWRIDE13 TO THE FAMILY. BIENVENIDO HOMIE. THEE ARTISTICS TO THE FULLEST. 6 CHAPTERS, 3 STATES, BUT ONE BIG HAPPY FAMILY.*


X2


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up casper, why up so late


----------



## casper805

I DONT NOE FOOL I GOT USED TO IT LOL WHY U UP SO LATE HOMIE


----------



## NaturalHighII

dam i jsut came from the movis at around 12 and then i downloaded Hills HAVE EYES and watched it, it was pretty bad, but i was scared as fuck (LOL) since i was bymyself,lol, now im just keeping my neighbors up bumpin oldies


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey fool well im out, im gonna catch some zzz, alrato homie


----------



## casper805

L8 FOOL URR GOING TO HAVE SOME PESADIYAS GUEY


----------



## bluepridelowride13

sup family...........Im gonna be a big part of the fam,you know why??? Im gonna start a chapter up here fools..............


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jul 1 2006, 01:47 AM~5698019
> *ERIC POST UP THE FUCKEN PICS FOOL
> *


here damn it
im a keep for like a week just to have it here lol
then ship to darks and let him do his shit on this 





























































then engraving and buffing for the faced parts


----------



## eric ramos

not the handle bars that will go :nono: 
this ones pero could not find the L for the 2 bolt goose neck


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Jul 1 2006, 09:22 AM~5698610
> *sup family...........Im gonna be a big part of the fam,you know why??? Im gonna start a chapter up here fools..............
> *


 :nono:


----------



## eric ramos

so cutless wat u think ?


----------



## bluepridelowride13

why not??


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 30 2006, 10:00 PM~5697359
> *I LIKE TO WELCOME THE NEWEST MEMBER OF THE VENTURA CHAPTER......bluepridelowride13
> *


this is why you wont start a chapter read what it says


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 1 2006, 12:17 PM~5699201
> *so cutless wat u think ?
> *


sweet..............


----------



## NaturalHighII

its pretty bad huh art,


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jul 1 2006, 03:15 PM~5699376
> *this is why you wont start a chapter read what it says
> *


anyone got info on how to start a New Hampshire chapter?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jul 1 2006, 01:12 PM~5699523
> *its pretty bad huh art,
> *


THAT SHITS BAD HUH ROGER CAN YOU IMAGINE WHEN ITS PAINTED


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN+Jul 1 2006, 01:08 PM~5699507-->
> 
> 
> 
> sweet..............
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2006, 01:12 PM~5699523
> *its pretty bad huh art,
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-casper805_@Jul 1 2006, 02:22 PM~5699715
> *THAT SHITS BAD HUH ROGER CAN YOU IMAGINE WHEN ITS PAINTED
> *


:tears: im so happy u guys like it lol
yes i cant wait to see this painted
got the twisted handle bars on it looks nice later ill take some pics with more parts on


----------



## Lil Spanks

HE WHERE CAN YOU MAKE THOSE FORKS?


----------



## casper805

HIT UP THE GUY THAT OWNED THE SUPERMAN BIKE


----------



## Lil Spanks

CASPER I GOT YOUR FRIENDLY GOAST RIGTH HERE


----------



## casper805

U DONT EVEN NOE HOW TO SPELL IT BENDEKO


----------



## Lil Spanks

SUCK IT..ILL GO DO THERE AND....ILL GO FILL UP MY GAS AND FIND YOU


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jul 1 2006, 02:43 PM~5699794
> *HE WHERE CAN YOU MAKE THOSE FORKS?
> *


if u want some parts hit up
thes ppls

hermanos de peace
arkangle 
or toyshop 

they do parts and shit

but mines was made by raul all of it was done by him


----------



## Lil Spanks

WELL HURRY UP AND FINISH IT...... :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

clama te 
paint is coverd

next is some fenderbraces from kilas

then hermanos de pas engarving

chrome from roger

some store bought parts y ya esta lol

ey cutless were can i get one of them bike stands like urs cus mines dont have a kickstand


----------



## casper805

ey roger ill give u the desighn for the bottom of the gas tank later today i gotta go somewere right now when i get back ill post it up for u


----------



## Lil Spanks

i wanna suck your tits casper........ :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

vete a la fregada pinche mamon


----------



## bluepridelowride13

so i cant build a chapter up here casper??


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl: ..I LOVE YOU MAN..LETS GO BACK PACK MOUNTAIN TOGETHER...LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Jul 1 2006, 07:53 PM~5700637
> *so i cant build a chapter up here casper??
> *


 :nono:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

you know you wanna casper...........dont be shy............... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

porque no? so we can be 7 chapters strong


----------



## Lil Spanks

I WANNA BANG HIM HARD LIKE IM GOING TO DO TO YOU... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: WAKE UP WITH JELLY ALL OVER YOUR ASS...:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jul 1 2006, 06:54 PM~5700641
> *:rofl:  :rofl: ..I LOVE YOU MAN..LETS GO BACK PACK MOUNTAIN TOGETHER...LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i heard u and angel went to do that acouple of weeks ago
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Jul 1 2006, 07:56 PM~5700650
> *porque no? so we can be 7 chapters strong
> *


 :nono: AS OF NOW WE ARE STRONG


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jul 1 2006, 07:57 PM~5700654
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  i heard u and angel went to do that acouple of weeks ago
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OF COURSE.. HE COULD SHIT FOR A WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

i know fool pero not now i mean later on with the time............


----------



## Lil Spanks

WILL SEE :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

ey cutless were can i get one of them bike stands like urs cus mines dont have a kickstand
[/quote]
GO TO ANY BIKE SHOP..THERE ONLY 15 BUCK


----------



## bluepridelowride13

hey are all plaques that you make for the club the same?


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> ey cutless were can i get one of them bike stands like urs cus mines dont have a kickstand


GO TO ANY BIKE SHOP..THERE ONLY 15 BUCK
[/quote]

piche pendejo eric think foo and dont make stupid questions............... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

YES THERE ALL THE SAME


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jul 1 2006, 06:58 PM~5700659
> *OF COURSE.. HE COULD SHIT FOR A WEEK :biggrin:
> *


look at art taking it hard from angel


----------



## bluepridelowride13

hahahahahaha


----------



## Lil Spanks

DIRTY MOTHER PHYUCKER


----------



## casper805

art i think you had to much to drink this day


----------



## Lil Spanks

THAT DAY I TOUGHT YOU LOOKED FINE... :rofl:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jul 1 2006, 07:14 PM~5700711
> *THAT DAY I TOUGHT YOU LOOKED FINE... :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: why you checking me out piche joto


----------



## Lil Spanks

CUZ I WANNT YOUR SEXY BOD...


----------



## bluepridelowride13

ya callensen jotos................. :twak: :twak:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

ya callensen jotos................. :twak: :twak:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl: :tongue:


----------



## NaturalHighII

pinche bola de jotos


----------



## bluepridelowride13

let go to chat..............


----------



## Lil Spanks

FINE GO THAN...


----------



## Lil Spanks

cuz casper has a phat ass


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jul 1 2006, 07:28 PM~5700762
> *pinche bola de jotos
> *


ART AND ANGEL THEYR ALWAYS HOLDING HANDS AT THE SHOWS AND ART HOLDING HIS LUWY VETON PURSE
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NaturalHighII

lol


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jul 2 2006, 01:23 AM~5702131
> *lol
> *


ITS TRUE HOMIE TELL ART TO TAKE A PIC OF HIS PURSE AND MATCHING WALLET
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

casper you just playing right?


----------



## casper805

no im serious homie ask him lol


----------



## THE REBIRTH

does anyone have a scwhinn speedometer for sale


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jul 2 2006, 01:02 PM~5703559
> *no im serious homie ask him lol
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :scrutinize: ?????


----------



## casper805

you guys dont believe me he has a luwy veton purse lol


----------



## eric ramos

NOPE 
DOSE HE?
MAYBE HE GOT FROM A CHICK OR SOME SHIT


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey casper i thought you were leaving today


----------



## casper805

i am mas alrato


----------



## NaturalHighII

oh alright cool


----------



## NaturalHighII

y los designs guey


----------



## NaturalHighII

vatos that hate on my bike, are gonna get to look at the bullet coming from this


----------



## NaturalHighII

LOL


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jul 2 2006, 02:19 PM~5703866
> *y los designs guey
> *


orita te los mando im eating


----------



## NaturalHighII

orale guey, as long as you send them be4 you take off


----------



## casper805

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

HES EATING MY ASS


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey casper, have you got the designs


----------



## casper805

FOOL I DONT HAVE BATTERIES LET ME LOOK FOR SOME


----------



## NaturalHighII

ok go head


----------



## OSO 805

is ther eny other bike clubs name in the list Lowriding So. Cal. Style


Nite Life Car Club had their Annual Car Show at the Earl Warren Showgrounds in Santa Barbara. Let me tell you, this was the place to be that Sunday afternoon. The place was packed to full capacity. The arena hop was a sure crowd pleaser. Plenty of clean rides, a lotta car clubs came out to kick it that day. Much props to all the clubs who came out. Thee Artistics, Lo-Lows, Latin Lords V.C., City Cruisers, Loyalty Ones, Excellence, Santa Maria 805, New Crowd, Cali Classics, Viejitos (S.M.), Infamous, Brown Sensations ,Cruceros, Connected, City Life, Infinite, Mayhem Click, Switch, Viejitos(Vta.), La Gente, Cruisers, Leap, Progressives, Classic Touch, Touch of Style, Klique, Majestics, High Rollers, Classified V.C., Viejitos O.C.


----------



## OSO 805

line up :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

whach out


----------



## OSO 805

sup jr90059


----------



## Lil Spanks

MY RIDE


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up homie


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

was up family :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## NaturalHighII

sup ppl


----------



## THE REBIRTH

when were those pics takin of the bikes


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHCICH ONES?


----------



## OSO 805

look :biggrin: :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

OLD SKOOL...


----------



## OSO 805

fucken nice girl frame :biggrin: :0


----------



## OSO 805

for sale to


----------



## OSO 805

how much did you sale the cutles???


----------



## Lil Spanks

I SOLD IT ALONG TIME AGO..I MISS IT... :tears:


----------



## eric ramos

damn thta frame is old skool man
it was fk 
long ago


----------



## NaturalHighII

check it out i found this pic


----------



## OSO 805

never new this was once a two weeler :0


----------



## OSO 805

my bad sup eric


----------



## OSO 805

new page bitches


----------



## Lil Spanks

NEW PAGE......YEAH :cheesy: :machinegun: HATERZ


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY ART, MILAGRO THAT YOU ON HERE


----------



## OSO 805

dam art i have 17 pics of you bike


----------



## NaturalHighII

heres a bike with air, check it out http://www.slvdweller.com/lowridershow.mov


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Jul 2 2006, 10:03 PM~5706027
> *my bad sup eric
> *


SUP OSO QUE TRANZA?


----------



## OSO 805

cant see it my comp to slow...................................look :0







....................................natha :biggrin:  just kiking it just saw sum pic of your bike


----------



## eric ramos

THANKS HOMIE


----------



## OSO 805

:0


----------



## OSO 805

hoo wants to die first roger or eric???  :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## OSO 805

art.....................................July 29, 2006--Orange County, Ca.--"VIEJITOS CAR CLUB" presents there 5th Annual Car & Bike Show @ Anaheim Market Place, 1440 S. Anaheim Blvd., Anheim, Ca. 92805. Move in 7:00 -10:00am, Show time 10:00 - 4:00pm. Cars & Motorcycles Pre-Reg.$20.00, Day of Show $25.00. Bikes Pre-Reg. $10.00, Day of Show $15.00. Vendor booth space available. For more Information call: Raynbow (714) 904-7461 or Joe (323) 228-8621. Check out www.viejitosoc.com for flyer


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Jul 2 2006, 10:37 PM~5706135
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH YEA
NO LIMIT BIKE IN BURQUE NM 
FUK THEM
WEN WEN GO UP THERE THEE ARTISTICS WILL TAKE OVER THAT I ASURE U


----------



## OSO 805

tru tru


----------



## eric ramos

:thumbsup: U KNO IT


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Jul 2 2006, 11:52 PM~5706222
> *art.....................................July 29, 2006--Orange County, Ca.--"VIEJITOS CAR CLUB" presents there 5th Annual Car & Bike Show @ Anaheim Market Place, 1440 S. Anaheim Blvd., Anheim, Ca. 92805. Move in 7:00 -10:00am, Show time 10:00 - 4:00pm. Cars & Motorcycles Pre-Reg.$20.00, Day of Show $25.00. Bikes Pre-Reg. $10.00, Day of Show $15.00. Vendor booth space available. For more Information call: Raynbow (714) 904-7461 or Joe (323) 228-8621. Check out www.viejitosoc.com for flyer
> *


THATS RIGHT AROUND THE CONER FROM MY HOUSE...WERE GOING FOR SURE


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Jul 2 2006, 11:42 PM~5706164
> *hoo wants to die first  roger  or  eric???   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOK....ITS A KITTY.....


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Jul 2 2006, 10:23 PM~5705809
> *is ther eny other bike clubs name in the list                              Lowriding So. Cal. Style
> Nite Life Car Club had their Annual Car Show at the Earl Warren Showgrounds in Santa Barbara. Let me tell you, this was the place to be that Sunday afternoon. The place was packed to full capacity. The arena hop was a sure crowd pleaser. Plenty of clean rides, a lotta car clubs came out to kick it that day. Much props to all the clubs who came out. Thee Artistics, Lo-Lows, Latin Lords V.C., City Cruisers, Loyalty Ones, Excellence, Santa Maria 805, New Crowd, Cali Classics, Viejitos (S.M.), Infamous, Brown Sensations ,Cruceros, Connected, City Life, Infinite, Mayhem Click, Switch, Viejitos(Vta.), La Gente, Cruisers, Leap, Progressives, Classic Touch, Touch of Style, Klique, Majestics, High Rollers, Classified V.C., Viejitos O.C.
> *


LOOKY,LOOKY....WERE THE FIRST ONES ONE THERE........YEA


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## eric ramos

wasup family


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

GOT DANMIT I GUESS UR BORED CUTLESS


----------



## Lil Spanks

FUCK YEA


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jul 3 2006, 12:48 PM~5708868
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


JR GIVING IT TO CASPER HARD...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

funny ass pics man


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## OSO 805

eric.............................


----------



## eric ramos

uffin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OSO 805

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

:0  http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h52/oso_...893926622_l.jpg


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805

:biggrin: http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h52/oso_805/monchesrim.jpg thee artistics thot you new :0


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805

new page biches


----------



## OSO 805

found unuther pic of cremator







:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

CANT SEE


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Jul 3 2006, 02:49 PM~5709889
> *found unuther pic of cremator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


HEY WHERE DID YOU GET THAT.......THAT WAS LAST YEAR I THINK..


----------



## Lil Spanks

FUNNY SHIT COMING


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

MORE COMING SOON


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## bluepridelowride13

no clips of your self art.................. :nono:


----------



## NaturalHighII

dam i just put air on my tires, and found out the front one has a hole, good thing i did it in advanced, im gonna go buy some innertubes tommorow


----------



## casper805

sup bitches


----------



## bluepridelowride13

sup my bitch...............


----------



## NaturalHighII

oh wattttttttttttttttt, i thought you were going to mexico


----------



## casper805

i am in mexico fool i just wanted to say wats up to u fools


----------



## NaturalHighII

oh alright


----------



## bluepridelowride13

pinche ren-a-comp


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jul 3 2006, 08:27 PM~5711688
> *i am in mexico fool i just wanted to say wats up to u fools
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HE CANT LIVE WITHOUT LIL......


----------



## TearsofaClownII

Whats up homies its your boy representing to the fullest for Theeartistics B.C. family doing it big and better taking Florida to a whole new level in bikes........


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey was up homie, how you been, ey got my pm man?


----------



## TearsofaClownII

THEE ARTISTICS BIKE CLUB FLORIDA CHAPTER whats up homies represeting the greatest bike club ever u know bringing the bike scence in florida to a whole new level in 07


----------



## TearsofaClownII

Yea i got it homie man ill send it out today just got it brand new homie ill hook u up


----------



## NaturalHighII

oh alright homie, cool, cool, thanks again, i just keep buggin cuz i need it for the show this sunday, and im trying to get evrything together, i wanna ask, ey homie you think you can hook me up with a 20" innertube


----------



## eric ramos

was up family any one here ?


----------



## bluepridelowride13

repontensen al chat putos............


----------



## eric ramos

fuga al caht pues


----------



## eric ramos

no one still there pinchie blue :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

hey cutless if ur bored go to chat :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

cool


----------



## eric ramos

well then????????????????:dunno:?


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

HEY ART U GOT A MY SPACE..... :roflmao: :roflmao: I THOUGHT U SAID THAT SHIT WAS GAY....LOL..I USED TO SAY THAT UNTILL I STARTED MINE..LOL


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

LOL..I SEE.. U HAD IT ALREADY


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jul 4 2006, 03:04 PM~5715404
> *HEY ART U GOT A MY SPACE..... :roflmao:  :roflmao: I THOUGHT U SAID THAT SHIT WAS GAY....LOL..I USED TO SAY THAT UNTILL I STARTED MINE..LOL
> *


its gay lol
i have one but its gay cus i dont understand it


----------



## Lil Spanks

:machinegun: JR....


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 4 2006, 03:06 PM~5715414
> *its gay lol
> i have one but its gay cus i dont understand it
> *


i dont really understand it eighter but all i did is put the pics and the videos and the backround...all i do is message other frinds and shit...


----------



## Lil Spanks

:guns: JR..GAY..NOOOOOOOOO


----------



## eric ramos

anit there a group or some shit of u foos?


----------



## Lil Spanks

YEA


----------



## eric ramos

ANY LINK FOR IT?
OR SOME SHIT


----------



## Lil Spanks

ROGER LOOKED IT UP ITS IN THIS TOPIC SOMEWHERE


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jul 4 2006, 03:10 PM~5715433
> *:machinegun: JR....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NaturalHighII

DAM WAS UP WITH EVRERYONE?


----------



## OSO 805

sneek peek :biggrin:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

sup family


----------



## bluepridelowride13

i say you customize that seat post.....


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## NaturalHighII

EY BROWNPRIDE, YOU GOING TO HAWAINN GARDENS THIS SUNDAY? WHO ELSE IS GOING


----------



## OSO 805

not even close to done


----------



## bluepridelowride13

maybe dont know......


----------



## NaturalHighII

OH ALRIGHT COOL, IM GOING THATS WHY


----------



## OSO 805

me naw kant.................................a.k.a .....oso its shorter than brown pride  :biggrin:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

dawm is sure cool living down in L.A huh........i miss it..........


----------



## OSO 805

oh tight beter take a trofy home  :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

WELL SEE IF THIS LETS ME TAKE A THROPHIE HOME, STILL NEED THE ANTENNA,PEDALS, AND CONTI KIT


----------



## NaturalHighII

NEWER PIC, THIS ONE HAS THE CHAIN ON


----------



## NaturalHighII

AND YOU CAN SEE THE ANTENNA THERE TO^^^^^^


----------



## OSO 805

fucken tight


----------



## NaturalHighII

I STILL NEED THE MODS AND PAINT BUY, EVERYONE WANTED ME TO BRING IT OUT FOR THE JULY 9 SHOW, SO I HELD BACK ON MODS AND PAINT 2 WEEKS


----------



## bluepridelowride13

you gonna take it with out the PEDALS, AND CONTI KIT


----------



## bluepridelowride13

art is my signitu the way you wanted?


----------



## TonyO

Happy 4th of July Artistics :thumbsup:


----------



## OSO 805

ey jr ill post some pics of the midnight blue frame that you wanted to see a wiyl back


----------



## OSO 805

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

nice sproket oso


----------



## OSO 805

thanks homie


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Jul 4 2006, 05:37 PM~5716058
> *sneek peek :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


full custom?


----------



## eric ramos

any one wana chat im bored


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Jul 4 2006, 04:40 PM~5716073
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



trikes looking good  looks like a hella of a good time on sanding :biggrin:  but nice trike cant wait to see it done


----------



## OSO 805

like my new bike :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

for sale :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

all kinds of scraches


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Jul 4 2006, 11:35 PM~5717504
> *like my new bike :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice how much did it cost you?


----------



## OSO 805

gess


----------



## eric ramos

300?
all member go to chat


----------



## OSO 805

subs ...............casper was bitching :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

just for now


----------



## OSO 805

handal bars close up :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

preety bad


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## OSO 805

sup


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

OK..MY MEMEBERS....EVERYTIME YOU POST SOMETHING SAYING ABOUT A SHOW THAT WILL BE THERE...MAKE SURE AT THE END PUT BIKE CLUB SO THE DONT GET MISTAKEN BUY CAR.....CUZ WERE JUST POSTING THE CLUB, BUT WHICH ONE???THE BIKE OR THE CAR...SO MAKE SURE YOU DO THAT..THANKS......ART...C.E.O..


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEADCOUNT ON GOING TO H.G SHOW


----------



## Lil Spanks

GOT TWO OF MINE...CARLOS WITH THE TRIKE.......SO THATS TREE...ROGER,ANGEL,MIKE,....


----------



## NaturalHighII

yup im going just got my 1/2 of my conti kit,lol, ey art i wanted to ask you if you had one of those spare 16" tires w/ rima and everything for my conti kit cuz i cant buy mine till next week


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

WHAT SHOW?????


----------



## eric ramos

ey roger link the THEE ARTISTICS GROUP SHIT


----------



## NaturalHighII

hold up let meget it


----------



## NaturalHighII

FOR ALL THOSE THAT DONT KNOW, THIS IS THE LINK TO THEE ARTISTICS B.C. GROUP ON MYSPACE
http://groups.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseac...1812B1985889406


----------



## Lil Spanks

whos the one that started that??


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey cutlass, so do you have an extra 16" i can borrow for the show


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jul 5 2006, 01:58 PM~5720253
> *whos the one that started that??
> *


caspers camote was the 1 that started it.. the 1 thats not done with his bike.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

well he better or else


----------



## eric ramos

CHAT ANY ONE?
BLUE ROGER?


----------



## Lil Spanks

chat


----------



## Lil Spanks

for the bakersfield show....what time is move in???? on sunday..cuz 2 years ago we went sat cuz we were pre reg.....


----------



## Lil Spanks

OK ON SUNDAY......MOVE IN TIME....5:30AM TO 10:30AM....REMEBER..THIS SHOW WILL GET PACKED.....


----------



## NaturalHighII

OK WELL IM GONNA GO WITHA NGEL SO I HAVE TO TALK TO HIM SO SEE WHAT TIME WERE LEAVING, BUT ANYWAYS, ART SAVE US 2 PARKING SPOTS, ONE FOR ANGEL AND ONE FOR ME AND MY POPS


----------



## NaturalHighII

just a lil update


----------



## NaturalHighII

AFTER THE SHOW IM GETTING THE STEERING WHEEL, AND TWISTED CHAINGUARD


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jul 5 2006, 04:53 PM~5721095
> *just a lil update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  DAMN THAT IS LOOKING CLEAN
YOU SHOULD RELACE THE 16 TO LOOK LIKE A FAN TO MATCH OR SOME SHIT LIKE THAT


----------



## NaturalHighII

nah fuck that im gonna sell the fans and stick to my relaced 144s and then im gonna relace the 16 to match my 144s


----------



## eric ramos

:0 WHY THE FANS THEY LOOK BETTER ON UR BIKE OTHER THEN THE RELACE ONES


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY HOW MUCH DO THEY CHARGE TO DO A PAINT JOB LIKE YOUR ROGER


----------



## NaturalHighII

pm me about it eric, ill answer it there, and art, well they charged me $100, but i fucked it up by colorsanding it without even know ing how


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## OSO 805

im the last 1 on hear


----------



## Lil Spanks

DAMM....ALMOST 200 PAGES......


----------



## THE REBIRTH

hey art u got any close up of your bike like any wit the frame mods and pinstrippin
can u get me close up of the stipping for me


----------



## eric ramos

was up family 
:wave:


----------



## swangin'n'bangin




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Jul 6 2006, 09:53 AM~5724429
> *hey art u got any close up of your bike like any wit the frame mods and pinstrippin
> can u get me close up of the stipping for me
> *


IF YOU WANT CHECK IT OUT AT THE H.G SHOW THIS SUNDAY


----------



## OSO 805

dam berly woke up


----------



## eric ramos

:twak: flojo naw its erly in cali like 11 40


----------



## OSO 805

i was on yesterday un till 2:56 am .............................ey eric did you say yes to my friend reqwest on myspace...............beter of


----------



## eric ramos

look i even left a coment shit


----------



## eric ramos

oxnard foos how much are these rims with the fat lady ?









or should i get these ?


----------



## NaturalHighII

i would personally rather get the bottom ones


----------



## Lil Spanks

BOTTOMS


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 6 2006, 11:43 AM~5725506
> *look i even left a coment shit
> *


my bad fool :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey art looks like we are only gonna need one spot cuz, i think my dad said something came up for him


----------



## Lil Spanks

one spot for who


----------



## THE REBIRTH

art post up pics of the creamator
close up of the pinstrippin

or wats the next show you takin your bike to


----------



## NaturalHighII

one spot for me and angel


----------



## eric ramos

the bottom ones?
i think they the same price around there the both rims


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah but the bottom ones look better


----------



## eric ramos

the both range from 170 to 200 shiped
but the bottom ones i can do payments or some siht like that


----------



## NaturalHighII

well esat bien guey, you heard our opinions, now its your turn, go with wichever ones you like best


----------



## eric ramos

there is a problem with the bottom ones though they take like 2 months to be made 
and the guy who sales them lil devile take his sweet time for all shit but all of it is great quality


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah well if you plan to have your bike done by septemeber, you should order them, like lets say............................................TODAY HOMIE


----------



## eric ramos

fuk this year 
maybe october or november
or next year phx march


----------



## NaturalHighII

oh alright cool


----------



## eric ramos

ey blue get back in chat
fukr
i need to talk to u


----------



## sic713

bottom rim


----------



## eric ramos

thanks lots
lol


----------



## NaturalHighII

<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>*EY WELL THIS QUESTION GOES OUT TO EVERYONE IN THEE ARTISTICS B.C.EY WELL I WAS WONDERING AND WELL I CAME TO A DECISION OF MAKING A WEBSITE FOR US, AND I WANTED TO ASK YALL IF YALL AGREE, IM MAINLY ASKING THIS TO ART, BUT THIS WEBSITE WOULD INCLUDE ALL THE CHAPTERS, AND WELL EVRYONE WOULD HAVE ACCESS IN ORDER TO EDIT OR UPDATE IT, SO LETS SEE WHO AGREES WITH ME, AND WELL IF YOU SAY YEAH ART, WELL FUCK IT, ILL START ON IT AS SSON AS I GET A YES, JUST EVERYONE LET ME KNOW WAS UP.*</span>


----------



## OSO 805

yea


----------



## OSO 805

my new progect :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

:biggrin:  :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jul 7 2006, 12:49 AM~5729729
> *<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>EY WELL THIS QUESTION GOES OUT TO EVERYONE IN THEE ARTISTICS B.C.EY WELL I WAS WONDERING AND WELL I CAME TO A DECISION OF MAKING A WEBSITE FOR US, AND I WANTED TO ASK YALL IF YALL AGREE, IM MAINLY ASKING THIS TO ART, BUT THIS WEBSITE WOULD INCLUDE ALL THE CHAPTERS, AND WELL EVRYONE WOULD HAVE ACCESS IN ORDER TO EDIT OR UPDATE IT, SO LETS SEE WHO AGREES WITH ME, AND WELL IF YOU SAY YEAH ART, WELL FUCK IT, ILL START ON IT AS SSON AS I GET A YES, JUST EVERYONE LET ME KNOW WAS UP.</span>
> *


 :nono:


----------



## OSO 805

dam


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Jul 7 2006, 09:36 AM~5731291
> *my new progect :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how do u plan doing skirts like casers?
just wondering cus the bar is chopped on that fairlady frame


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up ppl, well i got a new fool that says hes down to get in. he has 4 schwinns and one all og, i told him we have a show this weekend, so he said that he might go, so he can meet art and shit, and well, lets see what happens


----------



## NaturalHighII

oh and he also said one of the schwinns he has is a 24" original 3 wheeler


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## eric ramos

you read my mind Art :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

ME SO HORNEY


----------



## eric ramos

:ugh: :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

ight guys..ill see you sunday.....im out :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

this is the progress on the homies bike that might be the newest member


----------



## OSO 805

TIGHT .........................IM GOING TO A SHOW RIGHT NOW ILL POST PICS LATER


----------



## Lil Spanks

pics


----------



## eric ramos

:biggrin: looky looky wat i got :cheesy: 
for my homies trike
only need some twisted fenders from f n r
and some faced parts :biggrin: 
this trike will be ready for this year


----------



## OSO 805

FUCKEN SHOW WAS GAY IT WAS A SHOW AND SHINE DIDENT GET NO PICS


----------



## NaturalHighII

my bike is ready for the imperials show, wacha


----------



## TearsofaClownII

Good luck homies at the show


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

BRING BACK SOME TROPHIES..


----------



## THE REBIRTH

art do u have sumone who can ingrave parts the homie wants a seat pan done how much would he charge send me a pm homie


----------



## Lil Spanks

Ill be takeing pics...


----------



## THE REBIRTH

so u no anyone


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

WHERES THE PICS ART?????????????


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jul 8 2006, 04:15 PM~5738075
> *my bike is ready for the imperials show, wacha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I THINK IT LOOKED BETTER WITH THE FAN WHEELS :biggrin: ..BUT IT LOOKS TIHGHT.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

MY FAVORITE ONE OF ALL


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

THERE GOS MIKE


----------



## Lil Spanks

ROGER WHERE ARE YOU GOING???


----------



## Lil Spanks

HUMMMMMM....


----------



## Lil Spanks

THAT WAS ROGER..AKA JR90059...AND THIS IS MIKE WORKING HARD


----------



## Lil Spanks

AND THIS IS FOR MR. 805 JR......


----------



## Lil Spanks

AND TESES PIC ARE COMING FROM...MR..ART..


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jul 9 2006, 07:25 PM~5743402
> *AND THIS IS FOR MR. 805 JR......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


was that shit tru that u have that :0


----------



## NaturalHighII

CONGRATS TO ART FOR WINNING 16" RAD 1ST PLACE AND BEST OF SHOW, CONGRATS TO AZTECBIKE FOR WINNING 20" RAD 1ST PLACE, AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST, CONGRATS TO TEQUILASUNRISE FOR GETTING 20" MILD 2ND PLACE, AND ME, WELL NOTHING. MAYBE NEXT TIME


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 9 2006, 08:30 PM~5743437
> *was that shit tru that u have that :0
> *


THATS WERE I KEEP MY TOOLS..YOU LIKEEEE IT


----------



## eric ramos

:ugh: sure ?


----------



## Lil Spanks

OH YEA ASK ANYBODY..LOL....


----------



## NaturalHighII

SURE ART!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

I LOOK PERTTY WITH IT...LOL


----------



## NaturalHighII

haha yes you do, i told you to take a pic with it


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jul 9 2006, 08:01 PM~5743650
> *CONGRATS TO ART FOR WINNING 16" RAD 1ST PLACE AND BEST OF SHOW, CONGRATS TO AZTECBIKE FOR WINNING 20" RAD 1ST PLACE, AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST, CONGRATS TO TEQUILASUNRISE FOR GETTING 20" MILD 2ND PLACE, AND ME, WELL NOTHING. MAYBE NEXT TIME
> *


NOW THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT CONGRATS. TO EVERY 1...EVERY SHOW WE GO TO WE TAKE ATLEAST ONE 1ST FIRST PLACE.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TearsofaClownII

Congrtas to all that went to the show and won..........im busy working in my new parts for my bike not trike ny trike is in the works right now but i got a 2 shows to go 2 in october and fixning these bike up.So Whats up FAMILIA whats goin down?????????


----------



## Lil Spanks

dont forget to take pics.....of the club bro....


----------



## OSO 805

ey art i sent a freind reqwest in myspeace


----------



## OSO 805

80 t top yoyu got a friend reqwest on my space from me


----------



## OSO 805

fucking roger you fuckt


----------



## OSO 805

new page bitches


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

hey art and everyone else, this is the homies frame.this is the one that im telling you about.hes the one that also wants to get in.we might be taking his bike to the viejitos show instead of mine


----------



## OSO 805

roger you to me off your freinds list


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl:


----------



## OSO 805

i see how it is :machinegun: :twak:  :scrutinize:


----------



## NaturalHighII

MORE PICS OF THE FRAME
































ART CHECK IT OUT, THE 16" I GOT FROM YOU, HERE IT IS, RELACED


----------



## NaturalHighII

AND THE RIM IS MISSING A SPOKE. FUCKING ART :machinegun: :twak:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NaturalHighII

MY NEXT PROJECT, FOR MY GIRL. THIS ONES GONNA BE HOT PINK, AND ITS GONNA BE A FULL CUSTOM, ITS ALSO GONNA HAVE SOME HEARTS DESIGNED INTO IT


----------



## Lil Spanks

hey who did the full custom one???


----------



## eric ramos

NICE
U SHOULD OF GOTTEN A GIRL BIKE INSTEAD TO HAVE MORE THEN ONE OF THEM IN THE CLUB

PERO IT LOOKS LIKE ITS IN A GOOD START


----------



## Lil Spanks

hey eric..whats the hold up on your frame??


----------



## eric ramos

I SEND OZZIE SOME MONEY ORDER THAT COULD NOT BEEN CASHED IN AUZ
SO HES SEDING BACK AND IM A GET HIM A WESTERN UNION MONEY ORDER
THEN SEND TO SIC CUS I WANT THE FENDERS AND FRAME TO GET PAINTED AT THE SAME TIME TO GET THE SAME COLOR NOT DARKER OR LIGHTER U KNOW WAT I MEAN

THE PAINT IS COVERD ONLY NEED THE FENDERS AND SEND TO SIC

I RITE NOW AM SAVING FOR SOME FOOS IN NOBILTY FENDER BRACES AND SOME SOTER BOUGHT PARTS FROM BONE COLLECTOR


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jul 10 2006, 05:05 PM~5749419
> *hey who did the full custom one???
> *


the full custom one is the homies, hes the one im telling you about art, the one that wants to get in


----------



## eric ramos

DID U NOT BUY SERGIOS FRAME?


----------



## NaturalHighII

not yet


----------



## eric ramos

:0


----------



## Lil Spanks

oh so its getting bondo....this is for eric


----------



## Lil Spanks

wow..200 pages...i like to thank casper...i couldnt do it with out him..i lovvveeeee yoouu man...but you suck ass still.........even where your at now....lol :rofl: :rofl: i like to thank everyone for being here and holding hand with everyone...roger for taking angel back pack mountain...makeing him become a real man..lol :rofl: i kid,i kid


----------



## NaturalHighII

fuck you art


----------



## NaturalHighII

youre the one that has the matching wallet and purse


----------



## NaturalHighII

:machinegun: :twak: :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN+Jul 10 2006, 07:15 PM~5749773-->
> 
> 
> 
> oh so its getting bondo....this is for eric
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sic will do the body work
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jul 10 2006, 07:29 PM~5749884
> *wow..200 pages...i like to thank casper...i couldnt do it with out him..i lovvveeeee yoouu man...but you suck ass still.........even where your at now....lol :rofl:  :rofl: i like to thank everyone for being here and holding hand with everyone...roger for taking angel back pack mountain...makeing him become a real man..lol :rofl: i kid,i kid
> *


and that tru with out casper this would not been possiblie
i like to tank Art for lettin us and florida and siht

damn la familia is growin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

i might start a new frame too..to replace my trikes frame..but im not sure still..and the purple bike might be gone.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

shut up hmo..leave it alone...jr..


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jul 10 2006, 10:47 PM~5750745
> *i might start a new frame too..to replace my trikes frame..but im not sure still..and the purple bike might be gone.. :biggrin:
> *


you going to sell it or what :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jul 11 2006, 07:39 AM~5752300
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ey art how much did the banner cost :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

YEAH I MIGHT SELL THEM..AND START A NEW ONE..BUT I DONT KNOW YET...


----------



## Lil Spanks

whad up gangsta


----------



## TearsofaClownII

WHATS UP FAM.....


----------



## Lil Spanks

what have you been up to


----------



## Lil Spanks

whats up people


----------



## Lil Spanks

anybody ready for the lowrider nationals?


----------



## NaturalHighII

dam homie, im not sure about lowrider nationals, i think thats too far for me, but if we do get to go, were taking my homeboys bike and, maybe my girls pink one, im getting the stuff welded on the weekend and painting it mid of next week. and then from there just switching the parts from my blue one to that one, temperory


----------



## eric ramos

sup fam 
berly woke up :rofl:


----------



## NaturalHighII

i woke up only cuz someone called me


----------



## OSO 805

new page bitches


----------



## OSO 805

ey jr if you do whant to sell hit me up!!!


----------



## bluepridelowride13

4003 post in this topic lol


----------



## eric ramos

any u foos down for a chat im bored lol


----------



## bluepridelowride13

im down..............any body alse?


----------



## OSO 805

:0







look eric :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

:biggrin: eric hers the cover


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Jul 11 2006, 11:32 AM~5753389
> *ey jr if you do whant to sell hit me up!!!
> *


I WOULD SELL THEM TO U BUT I DONT THINK ULL GIVE ME THE SAME OFFER THE GUY GAVE ME..


----------



## NaturalHighII

did a lil more work on my girls bike, like it is, right now its a semi custom(2.5 mods), i still need a bit more sanding and bodoing on these parts


----------



## eric ramos

was it fiberglassed or metal sheets ?


----------



## NaturalHighII

es pinche carton guey,lol


----------



## eric ramos

u just bondo over el carton?
or wat?


----------



## NaturalHighII

nah fool, i sand the part where the carton touches the metal, and krazy glued it. then i let it dry and i start doing bondo over it, thats how i did my blue one, oh and im thinking of goign with this design


----------



## eric ramos

damn i never herd no one bondo like that
i heard syrofoam and fiberglass pero esto no
i should try one of these days


----------



## Lil Spanks

damm lazy


----------



## eric ramos

but how u going to do the skirts ?
u should just make a big ass hart instead of 3 or some shit u kno wat i mean


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah but look at the skirt,

the sjirt itself is gonna be heart shaped, then theres gonna be 3 hearts intergrated into it


----------



## eric ramos

tru u should do some hart shit were the seat post gos or some shit


----------



## NaturalHighII

but dont trip homie, the skirt and tank is gonna be welded with metal sheet


----------



## eric ramos

oh i though like pinchie card board tambien i was going to try that lol 
fuk it maybe askirt will work i have like 3 frames laying around here 
2 girls and one og bmx shit


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Jul 11 2006, 10:53 AM~5753503
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look eric :biggrin:
> *


anyone got more pics of this bike


----------



## NaturalHighII

nah homie dont eventry the cardboard skirt or tank, that shit is a waste of time and shit, i tried it already and it ended up not workni, i only use cardboard in small places


----------



## eric ramos

yep 
i do
its a lay it low members 2


----------



## NaturalHighII

dam homie, i gues thatll be my comp. i was planning on getting faced parts


----------



## eric ramos

still wims hart breaker

and urs going to be full?
fuk yea same catagory as me lol
pero we hit hard if u go to phx next year


----------



## NaturalHighII

mines would be full, but if i come up with one more 1/2 mod, itll be a rad. dam lots a love wins heartbreaker.


----------



## bluepridelowride13

todos al chat putos.....


----------



## eric ramos

ora 
ey roger
that how mine is 1/2 mod from rad put fuk rad no la rifamos in tha cat its the bes of the best cat and to much comp 
that why i like full


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jul 11 2006, 12:34 PM~5753677
> *I WOULD SELL THEM TO U BUT I DONT THINK ULL GIVE ME THE SAME OFFER THE GUY GAVE ME..
> *


pm and lets see if i can beet it :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

WHOS IN THE HOUSE...


----------



## eric ramos

THEE ARTISTICS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT WHO :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

OH YEA


----------



## sick six

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

COME ON LET ME HAVE IT


----------



## Lil Spanks

I KNOW WERE YOU WORK....DONT MAKE ME TAKE IT... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY I FOUND MY TRUCK


----------



## Lil Spanks

SUCKERSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## sick six

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jul 11 2006, 07:20 PM~5756052
> *I KNOW WERE YOU WORK....DONT MAKE ME TAKE IT... :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


WHAT ABOUT THIS ONE??!


----------



## Lil Spanks

DAMM YOU


----------



## Lil Spanks

IGHT IM OUT...I SPRINKE DIMANODS IN MY PANCAKES, SO WHEN I TAKE A DOOKIE.. I WANT MY DOOKIE TO SPARKLE.....


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## bluepridelowride13

ey art i think we should do what roger said a while back, a web site..................... i think we decide by the most votes what you think...


----------



## ozzylowrider

I got your money order today LOWRIDING 805 JR, check you PM


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jul 11 2006, 10:27 PM~5757280
> *I got your money order today LOWRIDING 805 JR, check you PM
> *


MAN I WAS TRYIN TO KEEP IT IN THE LOW :biggrin: ..BUT ITS OK :biggrin: I WAS JUST GOING TO BUST OUT WITH THAT BIKE BUT ITS OK :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jul 11 2006, 10:27 PM~5757280
> *I got your money order today LOWRIDING 805 JR, check you PM
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jul 11 2006, 07:24 PM~5756092
> *HEY I FOUND MY TRUCK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U TRICKED OUT UR TRUCK ART..NOW U CAN ROLL TO THE SHOWS IN STYLE :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jul 11 2006, 11:57 PM~5757473
> *MAN I WAS TRYIN TO KEEP IT IN THE LOW  :biggrin: ..BUT ITS OK :biggrin: I WAS JUST GOING TO BUST OUT WITH THAT BIKE BUT ITS OK :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Jul 11 2006, 11:20 PM~5757234
> *ey art i think we should do what roger said a while back, a web site..................... i think we decide by the most votes what you think...
> *


 :nono: maybe next year


----------



## Lil Spanks

whats up people..wheres everybody at.....


----------



## eric ramos

sleeping i guess i berly woke up :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

same hear


----------



## OSO 805

my new seat


----------



## OSO 805

and got hookt up with this


----------



## eric ramos

do u have more pics of that bike shop?
looks like its nice


----------



## OSO 805

its my bike shop


----------



## OSO 805

when i go back to day all take more pics


----------



## eric ramos

u own the bike shop?
or ur localy one ?
wat other custom shti do they sell i might be interested


----------



## OSO 805

naw i dount own the shop :biggrin: but i got a sneek peek of the store and his parts  but the store isint even open to the public :biggrin: hers the top of a sissybar :0


----------



## OSO 805

its flat twisted and all the way around it has it like the pic


----------



## OSO 805

he has fender braces like the sissybar to


----------



## OSO 805

my new traler for transporting my trike :biggrin: :0 and other members


----------



## eric ramos

were the fuk did u get that shit?

and why not even open to the puplic?


----------



## OSO 805

i can probly fit 5 bikes in ther its fucking tight..............im going to put a big ass decal saying thee artistics bike club on the door


----------



## eric ramos

u fuken jaked it or wat?

lol


----------



## OSO 805

cuz hes berly unpaking hes going to open the store like in 2 days....................got the traler frome a homie


----------



## bluepridelowride13

yea put all the info for people that are interested...........


----------



## OSO 805

he gots nice rims 2 eric


----------



## OSO 805

another sissy bar :0


----------



## eric ramos

need pics of rims i wana se damn it 
 
any werid ones or pattern ones "?


----------



## OSO 805

im going right now so ill see


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Jul 12 2006, 01:33 PM~5760292
> *and got hookt up with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Jul 12 2006, 02:07 PM~5760530
> *my new traler for transporting my trike :biggrin:  :0 and other members
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam thats nice.....


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## eric ramos

wats up with all the pinchie internet love finders chingaderas?


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## bluepridelowride13

hahahaha


----------



## Lil Spanks

THERE WE GO


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: 
:rofl: :rofl:
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

eric is it bonecollector.com


----------



## eric ramos

look at my signature and clik on the link that his site


----------



## bluepridelowride13




----------



## Lil Spanks

haha


----------



## NaturalHighII

updates of the homies bike


----------



## Lil Spanks

badd azz cant wait to see it complete...hey do you want a DIRTY SANCHEZ


----------



## Lil Spanks

ill be the first to buy those rims


----------



## NaturalHighII

:dunno:


----------



## NaturalHighII

update on my girls bike, seems like its gonna be, my bikes comp


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## NaturalHighII

LOL, i choose tight :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

what..you like your men tight


----------



## NaturalHighII

FUCK NAH


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## eric ramos

U KNO U HAVE TO REINFORCE THE FRAME IF U WANT THAT BITCH TO BE RIDABLE?


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: eric where have you been??


----------



## eric ramos

TRYING TO FIGURE WAT THE FUK IS FLASH FRIDAY :rofl:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

how can you rienforded the frame??


----------



## Lil Spanks

ON FRIDAY...FLAAAAASH FRIDAY.....


----------



## eric ramos

PUTING THIK MOTHER FUKEN METAL OR REPLACING TH PIPE WITH STRONGER ONE


----------



## bluepridelowride13

ey art me too foo.


----------



## bluepridelowride13

ora!


----------



## eric ramos

:dunno: ??????????? :banghead:


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY YOU READY FOR AUG.6...


----------



## Lil Spanks

FLAAAAAAAAASSSSSHHH FRIDAY...COMING FRIDAY


----------



## eric ramos

:0???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????//

ARE WE GOING TO BE LIKE THIS  WEN WE FIND OUT ?


----------



## bluepridelowride13

im ready and wtf is flash friday??


----------



## bluepridelowride13

ey art you a fagget dude,lol


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## bluepridelowride13

eric dnt let this one pass by foo...........


----------



## Lil Spanks

RADOM PICS I TOOK TODAY DRIVING


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## bluepridelowride13

wat a waste of navigator..............


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jul 12 2006, 06:52 PM~5762869
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 this one is for doign this







:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jul 12 2006, 07:01 PM~5762955
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hes fuken stalking her :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

SCREW YOU MANNNN


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: ahahahahahah


----------



## Lil Spanks

FLASH FRIDAY......ON FRIDAY'S BE4 SUMMER ENEDS, YOU TURN ON YOUR HEADLIGHTS DURING THE DAY AT 3 P.M...IF A GIRL SEE'S YOUR HEADLIGHTS,SHE FLASH'S HER BOOBS AT YOU...NOW YOU KNOW YOU SICKOS


----------



## eric ramos

raeally i dont get it


----------



## bluepridelowride13

pendejo...........do girls flash every where?


----------



## Lil Spanks

HELL YEA


----------



## bluepridelowride13

bike head lights???


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

DAMMMMMM  WRONG PIC


----------



## Lil Spanks

THERE WE GO


----------



## bluepridelowride13

hahahah art's mad


----------



## d1ulove2h8

wassup art!!!! i need pointers for the little bike... ill put pix of it later


----------



## Lil Spanks

HELL YEAH...THIS GUY WANTED 12G


----------



## bluepridelowride13

ask him if he wanna trade for my 2002 montecarlo ss i got f/s or f/t.............


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Jul 12 2006, 08:40 PM~5763223
> *wassup art!!!! i need pointers for the little bike... ill put pix of it later
> *


WHATEVER YOU NEED ART'S HYDRAULICS WILL HOOK IT UP... :biggrin: WILL HOOK IT UP


----------



## eric ramos

really any were they flash u that fuken crusing day then


----------



## bluepridelowride13

art what cylinder did you have in your bike foo?


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHEN 3 HITS..BOOM MY HIGH BEAMS ARE ON...


----------



## Lil Spanks

6 INCH..WHICH THEY DONT SELLL ANYMORE


----------



## bluepridelowride13

art foo answer my question foo


----------



## bluepridelowride13

art foo answer my question foo


----------



## eric ramos

flash friday bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jul 12 2006, 07:43 PM~5763248
> *WHATEVER YOU NEED ART'S HYDRAULICS WILL HOOK IT UP... :biggrin:  WILL HOOK IT UP
> *


ART WAD UP WITH THAT.ART'S HYDRAULICS???  DID U START UR OWN HYDRAULIC SHIT OR IS IT A SPONSOR OR WHAT????


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jul 13 2006, 12:16 AM~5764352
> *ART WAD UP WITH THAT.ART'S HYDRAULICS???  DID U START UR OWN HYDRAULIC SHIT OR IS IT A SPONSOR OR WHAT????
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

lol woke up early today it fuken 11 44


----------



## OSO 805

qe onda


----------



## bluepridelowride13

ya able con bone y me dijo que mis cups estan en camino........


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jul 12 2006, 07:43 PM~5763248
> *WHATEVER YOU NEED ART'S HYDRAULICS WILL HOOK IT UP... :biggrin:  WILL HOOK IT UP
> *



can u get the prohopper cylinders


----------



## Lil Spanks

ONLY FOR OUR MEMBERS...


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jul 13 2006, 01:46 PM~5767759
> *ONLY FOR OUR MEMBERS...
> *


thats scanless :angry: 

wat about the seat get started yet


----------



## bluepridelowride13

art how much for some cylinders???


----------



## bluepridelowride13

Deadline for Pre-registration: July 6, 2006


FIRST___________________________________________LAST______________________________________________________AGE______

ADDRESS__________________________________________________________________________________________________________

CITY___ _____________________ STATE _________ZIP:______________

E-MAIL ADDRESS: _____________________________________________________________________________________________

SOCIAL SECURITY # (MUST BE FILLED OUT):__________________________________________________________________________________

VEHICLE ENTRY FEE: PRE-REG. $25.00 NON PRE-REG. (DAY OF SHOW) $45.00
BIKE ENTRY FEE: PRE-REG. $20.00 NON PRE-REG (DAY OF SHOW) $25.00
Building fee: $10 to be paid at door.

CAR CLASSIFICATIONS

TYPE OF ENTRY: CAR TRUCK BIKE YEAR:________MAKE:___________________MODEL:___________________


CLUB AFFILIATION:____________________________________________VEHICLE NICKNAME:_________________________________________

CLUB WEBSITE:___________________________________________________________________________________________________________

MAGAZINE FEATURES:____________________________________________________________________________________________________

CIRCLE IF ANY OF THE FOLLOWING TO BE DISPLAYED: Engine	Trunk Undercarriage	Other: __________________________________

ELECTRICITY YES NO (AN EXTRA ELECTRICITY FEE WILL BE REQUIRED DEPENDING ON YOUR NEEDS)

RULES AND REGULATIONS:

ENTRY FEES & PASSES: Cars, Vans, and Trucks Pre-registration $25.00 / $45.00 at Move-In (includes three passes). Bikes and Motorcycles $20/$25.00. Please no checks for non pre-registration.
Approval: All entries are subject to approval by LRN, Inc. staff and must pass final inspection at the door. Pre-registered must complete an application and pay entry fees prior to deadline date. LRN, Inc. reserves the right to refuse any entry not deemed appropriate.
Liability: By signing this application, I agree to hold harmless LRN, Inc., its employees, sponsors and facility for any and all damages or theft to persons or property. I assume all responsibility and liability for my person, my vehicle, displays and related items before, during and after the show.
JUDGING: All entries will be judged by the Official LRN, Inc. Rule Book. Judges’ scores are final. In the event of a tie, entries will spilt the prize money or monies. All complaints and protests are governed by the Rule Book.
PHOTOGRAPHY/VIDEO RELEASE: Lowrider Nationals, Inc. reserves the right to photograph, video tape, film or reproduce in any medium, any entry or person for any future use, at no compensation to entry owner or participant. Upon entering the event, the entrant surrenders all claims. 

SAFETY: All fire regulations must be followed to the letter or be subject to disqualification and banned from future events. All gas caps must be taped closed. All batteries must be quick release type no vice grips. Gas tanks must be ¼ or less in the tank. No entry can start their vehicle or operate their hydraulics during the show hours. Entrant will be held liable for any damages that may occur from movement of said vehicles in a LRN, Inc. event. 

As entrant in a Lowrider Nationals, Inc. event, I hereby agree to the above stipulations and regulations set forth and fully understand my responsibilities. 

MAKE ALL PAYMENTS PAYABLE TO:	LOWRIDER NATIONALS, INC.
Summer Slam 2006
One West California Boulevard, Suite 228 
Pasadena, California 91105-3029 


DATE:_______________________________ AMOUNT ENCLOSED $___________________Check No. __________

SIGNATURE:____________________________________________________________________________________

LRN USE ONLY


----------



## bluepridelowride13

thats the form for lowrider nationals................................


----------



## eric ramos

was up fam any u here ?


----------



## Lil Spanks

lrn here we come


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## OSO 805

new page bitches


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## OSO 805

sup weres every body at....................art you got my pm????????


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

have ya'll pre-register to lrn???


----------



## Lil Spanks

NO IM SHOWING UP ON SUNDAY


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up ppl


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## bluepridelowride13

art so your gonna pay right in the door? and where are thee artistics gonna be posted in-door or out-door? i segest we do it inside because bakersfield is fucking hot foo......................


----------



## bluepridelowride13

have ya'll heard the song "i got love" with zapp & roger ft.nate dogg???
funking bad..........


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Jul 14 2006, 12:25 PM~5773564
> *have ya'll heard the song "i got love" with zapp & roger ft.nate dogg???
> funking bad..........
> *



nope were can u hear it at :biggrin:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

ART have u started on the seat yet....how is it coming along got any pics


----------



## NaturalHighII

NAH HOMI THAT SHIT AINT ALL THAT, THIS SONG BY THREE 6 MAFIA IS WAY BETTER, ITS CALLED LATE NIGH TIP


----------



## bluepridelowride13

downloaded on the system limewire from limewire.com and get free downloads on everything,pics,movies,songs and computer programs............  but get the free version and get unlimited downloads


----------



## bluepridelowride13

is that a new song,jr?


----------



## Lil Spanks

THEY PUT ALL THE BIKES OUT SIDE BUT IM TAKING A TENT..


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Jul 14 2006, 01:31 PM~5773590
> *ART have u started on the seat yet....how is it coming along got any pics
> *


I STOP CUZ IM GETTING READY FOR THIS WEEKEND


----------



## Lil Spanks

MY DREAM WALL


----------



## bluepridelowride13

what are those dildo's??? lol 







































j/k man


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jul 14 2006, 12:37 PM~5773629
> *I STOP CUZ IM GETTING READY FOR THIS WEEKEND
> *


thats kool try and get pics to me if u can


----------



## NaturalHighII

this is what i want my girls bike to look like


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jul 14 2006, 02:29 PM~5773854
> *this is what i want my girls bike to look like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thatll look good for you


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jul 14 2006, 01:29 PM~5773854
> *this is what i want my girls bike to look like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mira mira el enamorado lol
"for Jackie" 
:biggrin:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

ay art... u make custom seats? i nead one custom made for the little 12 inch bike i have... i ll post a pic


----------



## d1ulove2h8




----------



## d1ulove2h8

oh and ur kermit might be drunk but aint got nuttin on my gangsta build-a-bears


----------



## d1ulove2h8




----------



## eric ramos

art u do displays and shit?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 14 2006, 09:54 PM~5775642
> *art u do displays and shit?
> *


 :nono:


----------



## eric ramos

do ?
:biggrin:?


----------



## Lil Spanks

DISPLAY..NAHH TOO MUCH..


----------



## eric ramos

so u do upulstery shit?


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHERES EVREYBODY


----------



## Lil Spanks

NAHH NOT REALLY, IM ONLY DOING A SEAT FOR A BUDDY SEE HOW IT COMES OUT


----------



## eric ramos

:0 post it up i would like to see the comeout of it


----------



## Lil Spanks

BIG NEWS.....CREMATOR IS OFFICALLY SPONSERED BY ADEX DUMPS....... :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos

wat happend to the pinstiper dose he still do discounts?


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 14 2006, 10:24 PM~5775844
> *wat happend to the pinstiper dose he still do discounts?
> *


 :thumbsup: OFCOURSE


----------



## eric ramos

cus might send u some later ......


----------



## Lil Spanks

NO PROB MAN ALWAYS HERE TOOK HOOK UP MEMBERS


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> THE ONLY BIKE THAT HAS ONE OF THESE..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quot
> Watcha mad hopper. :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jul 14 2006, 09:22 PM~5775829
> *NAHH NOT REALLY, IM ONLY DOING A SEAT FOR A BUDDY SEE HOW IT COMES OUT
> *



is dat me :biggrin:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

jr you going to lrn foo?


----------



## OSO 805

me on my trike :0


----------



## OSO 805

j/p that aint me hears my homies kiking it at my pad...............the 1 on my trike berly bout a street  im going to hook that fools frame up  .......................and the 1 thats neling on the floor im fixing a frame for him  :0 2 members of sb chap


----------



## OSO 805

:biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

q onda thee artistics


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jul 15 2006, 09:05 AM~5777519
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck i sent him a pm but i havent got a pm back


----------



## Lil Spanks

HERES ONE


----------



## OSO 805

how much u whant art???????


----------



## the bone collector

Le he estado trabajando en todas las tazas del artistics del thee que todo las tendrá pronto


----------



## OSO 805

cool cool


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jul 15 2006, 09:19 AM~5777563
> *HERES ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuk yea i want 2 of them :biggrin: 
im a start hitting up junk and reck yards maybe i can find some :0


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jul 15 2006, 09:19 AM~5777563
> *HERES ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATS THAT FOR??????????? 4 A TURN TABLE????


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

AND ART U STILL NEED TO GIVE ME THE PRICES ON THOSE PARTS...DID U FORGET?????


----------



## eric ramos

mini pump


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 15 2006, 06:47 PM~5779730
> *mini pump
> *


OH ok...I SEE NOW :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

fuken nice 2


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

FUCK HOW MUCH DO THEY GO 4


----------



## eric ramos

u need to find them new or used 
at car shits cus they from convertablecars
so i bet any auto place and reck yard should have them


----------



## THE REBIRTH

hey art can u get chrome piping for the air cylinders and a switch


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 15 2006, 07:28 PM~5779922
> *u need to find them new or used
> at car shits cus they from convertablecars
> so i bet any auto place and reck yard should have them
> *


OH I KNOW WHO HAS 1....IM GOING TO GET IT...


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

ART IS THAT UR BOYFRIEND IN UR AVATAR????  :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jul 15 2006, 09:25 PM~5780493
> *OH I KNOW WHO HAS 1....IM GOING TO GET IT...
> *


your going to jack it :0


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Jul 15 2006, 09:39 PM~5780556
> *your going to jack it :0
> *


NO ILL JUST ASK 4 IT..HE'S MY SPONSOR...


----------



## OSO 805

cool cool u got a sponser since win????


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

SINCE I STARTED BUILDIN MY BIKES BUT HE DOSENT LET ME PUT HIS SHOPS NAME ON MY SHIT SO FUCK IT AS LONG AS I KEEP GETTING HOOKED UP WITH SHIT...HES THE 1 THAT DID AND OWNED FIELD OF DREAMS...............


----------



## Lil Spanks

JR YOUR MY LOVER :rofl:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

say hello to my little friend.....


----------



## bluepridelowride13

sup family......................


----------



## eric ramos

sup blu


----------



## bluepridelowride13

que pasa eric?


----------



## eric ramos

nada nada y tu que pasa ?


----------



## bluepridelowride13

same homie,im going to t.j to hit any one alse wanna GO??


----------



## eric ramos

fuga a tj get some young hoes lol


----------



## bluepridelowride13

YOU KNOW THIS........SOME ANY ARTISTICS WANNA GO?


----------



## eric ramos

lol im up for it pick me up puto :rofl:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

LOL ANY BODY ALSE?


----------



## eric ramos

shit 
ey fo wen exactly u going to mex ?
so i can start saving like in septmber or october


----------



## bluepridelowride13

nope ti'll december


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

I WENT OUT BY MY SELF TO A BBQ TODAY TO REPRESENT THEE ARTISTICS...IT WAS JUST CARS..I DIDNT TAKE ANY PICTURES..ITS WAS ALLRIGHT...I JUST THOUGHT I LET U GUYS KNOW.. :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

WELL ILL BE BACK LATER IM GOING TO RIDE MY BIKE BACK OUT THERE TO SEE WHATS POPPIN....


----------



## Lil Spanks

I FOUND CASPER


----------



## Lil Spanks

THIS WAS TODAY FROM CORONA H.S


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## THE REBIRTH

i like that view of the bike ^^^


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

i see u got ur set up going..does it work??


----------



## Lil Spanks

nope


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jul 16 2006, 08:58 PM~5785648
> *nope
> *


 :twak: :banghead: :thumbsdown: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jul 16 2006, 07:59 PM~5785070
> *THIS WAS TODAY FROM CORONA H.S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DO U HAVE ANY MORE PICTURES OF THE BIKES?


----------



## eric ramos

wat jr said?


----------



## Lil Spanks

SOMEONE THERE WAS TAKING THEM SO IT'LL BE TOMM.


----------



## THE REBIRTH

yea art....how much can u get a switch for it would be for the air set up


----------



## Lil Spanks

HAVE TO CALL BEAR FOR THAT


----------



## THE REBIRTH

aight kool thnxs


----------



## THE REBIRTH

aight kool thnxs


----------



## THE REBIRTH

aight kool thnxs


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

Elusive C.C. is having its 11th Anniversary picnic on Sunday July 23, at 10am. All car clubs as well as solo riders are welcome to come out and enjoy the day with Elusive. There is plenty of shade and an area for the kids to play. So bring the family and friend as well as your bar-b-ques and low lows. Maybe after we can hit the Blvd for a cruize.........

Picnic will be held at Pico Park in Pico Rivera off Beverly Blvd. just west of the 605. 

Any questions hit us up on lay it low......we will be checking this topic out regularly....


----------



## Lil Spanks

IN LA GUYS....WHOS GOING??...SO FAR ITS MIKE AND ME...WERE GOING TO BBQ WITH ANOTHER CLUB..SO IF YOU GO BRING SOMETING..AND LET ME KNOW


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY ART I HAVE TO LET YOU KNOW THAT I GOT A HOLD ON MY CASH FLOW FOR MAYBE A MONTH OR SO, THAT MEANING THAT I AINT GONNA BE ABLE TO DO ANYTHING TO IT FOR ABOUT A MONTH. I STILL MIGHT CRASH THE VIEJITOS SHOW WITH THE WAY I HAD IT IN THE IMPERIALS SHOW


----------



## NaturalHighII

AND ABOUT THE ELUSIVE SHOW, I DONT KNOW, LET ME TALK TO ANGEL ABOUT THAT


----------



## Lil Spanks

NO PROB...YOU GOT TO DO WHAT YOU GOT TO DO..


----------



## bluepridelowride13

sup family......


----------



## d1ulove2h8

1 more week art and u better get some good rest the night before so u dont fall asleep in da car again


----------



## Aztecbike

L.A GUYS WOULD BE THERE


----------



## TearsofaClownII

What it dew fam just working on my bike and lil nephews for october and then we get down on the real deal my trike it got delayed til april though cuz some problems but will be in tampa for sure.........hey cutlass want you take a trip to tampa next year to see my trike at its first show and bring cremator so we can kill the comp evrybody welcome thats in the club i would like to meet youll in person and bring some bikes ROAD TRIP ill be in vegas next year 07 big year for me.... :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

I GUESS WE WILL ALL HAVE TO MEET UP IN VEGAS IN 07


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

HEY ART U DONT WANT TO HOOK ME UP WITH THOSE PARTS I ASKED U 4 OR WHAT HAPPENED U NEVER GAVE ME A PRICE... :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

pm me again..like a dumbass i deleted it again...fuck...someone shoot me


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Jul 17 2006, 10:38 PM~5791897
> *What it dew fam just working on my bike and lil nephews for october and then we get down on the real deal my trike it got delayed til april though cuz some problems but will be in tampa for sure.........hey cutlass want you take a trip to tampa next year to see my trike at its first show  and bring cremator so we can kill the comp evrybody welcome thats in the club i would like to meet youll in person and bring some bikes ROAD TRIP ill be in vegas next year 07 big year for me.... :biggrin:
> *


WELL LETS SEE HOW MUCH ITS GOING TO COST..IF NOT IT'LL BE VEGAS......ILL GIVE YOU MORE INFO... :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Jul 17 2006, 10:16 PM~5791752
> *L.A GUYS WOULD BE THERE
> *


WELL MAKE SURE U BRING SOME SODAS OR SOMETHING...


----------



## Lil Spanks

:dunno:


----------



## Aztecbike

Aight.. NO PROBLEM!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: BACK TO U ART


----------



## Lil Spanks

ERIC MY FAVORITE :worship:


----------



## eric ramos

:biggrin: no im not .......


----------



## Lil Spanks

:tears:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## eric ramos

:dunno: :tears:?


----------



## Lil Spanks

I KID, I KID


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Jul 17 2006, 07:08 PM~5790555
> *1 more week art and u better get some good rest the night before so u dont fall asleep in da car again
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :worship:


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## Lil Spanks

MORE....PEAK......A..CHOOOOOOOOO


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

quit it you whores.....


----------



## bluepridelowride13

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown: :uh:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: x4


----------



## Lil Spanks

YOUR MY BOY BLU


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave: whats up my clubbers


----------



## eric ramos

sup art


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

BICTHES


----------



## eric ramos

shit its dead lol
roger dont come much or blue lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

THATS MY BOY BLU........


----------



## NaturalHighII

WAS UP HOMIES


----------



## eric ramos

SUP LONG TIME NO SEE LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## eric ramos




----------



## Lil Spanks

BOOOOOO......COME UP WITH SOMTHING GOOD....HOMER


----------



## eric ramos

:dunno: IM OUT OF SHIT LOL
U WIN ......


----------



## Lil Spanks

I KNOW YOU GOT MORE HIDDING


----------



## eric ramos

NOPE IM OUT OF THEM
I NEED TO START LOOKING FOR THEM IN MYSPACE


----------



## Lil Spanks

THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN ERIC LOOKS AT GIRLS


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: NAW CASPER HAD THIS FUNNY ASS ONE WITH CHARLIE BROWN


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHERES CASPER........ :dunno:


----------



## eric ramos

DUNNO????????
STILL IN MEXICO?


----------



## OSO 805

qe onda!!!!!!!!????


----------



## Lil Spanks

WELL LEAVE CASPER THERE THAN......SUCKERR :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

LATERZ HOMERS...


----------



## eric ramos

LOL ESE GUEY


----------



## OSO 805

look eric told you i did sum surgery on this bitch














:biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

goood morning mofos :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Is $ 156.34 is cheap for 2 pair of 144 spoke baby dees ?


----------



## NaturalHighII

well kind of, depends if its shipped or not, and also depends on the size and chrome or gold, be specific homie.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## OSO 805

dam storm gots some new body mods hopfily ill finish before shot callers show im planing to take myn,monches,cuzens,and ramon's bike to the show.......................ey roger pm me with all your info so i know were to send all my parts!!!!


----------



## OSO 805

old storm frame


----------



## OSO 805

new storm frame :biggrin:  its going to be 3-d to


----------



## Lil Spanks

nice frame


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

for sale..w/o the lights....the lights go on my ladys ride but the speedo goes with the bike.........220..o.b.o


----------



## 817Lowrider

wut year is it . and are the parts original


----------



## eric ramos

wats up fam!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

no its not og.....eric :wave:


----------



## eric ramos

sup art any thing new today ?


----------



## Lil Spanks

nahhh...boring


----------



## eric ramos

lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## NaturalHighII

GOT MY CUPS ABOUT 10 MINS AGO, THANKS BONE COLLECTOR


----------



## Lil Spanks

nnnice


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

where the fuuuuu is everybody


----------



## eric ramos

shit i cant get mines till he get my money order cus i got some parts from him


----------



## Lil Spanks

LET SEE


----------



## eric ramos

:dunno: till Neal get the money order
i bought a twisted crown spring bolt
some double twisted fork suports
plain sproket with no desing (perfect for engraving)
and my d twist cup set


----------



## Lil Spanks

HOWS IT HANGING OVER THERE AND EVERYBODY ELSE


----------



## eric ramos

my homies bike hes was building still not done
was going to be street now will be mild a fairlady frame 
and been looking for foos but most asholes dont wana do shit to they bike


----------



## Lil Spanks

LOOK FOR???


----------



## eric ramos

members !!!!!1


----------



## adrian vasquez

yea boi wassup eric?


----------



## gizmo1

> _Originally posted by adrian vasquez_@Jul 21 2006, 09:12 PM~5819865
> *yea boi wassup eric?
> *


oh my bad that was me logged in under my homies account so was up


----------



## eric ramos

nada


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHAT GOING ON 1 MEMBER?????TALK TO ME....


----------



## Lil Spanks

TALK TO ME DUDE....


----------



## eric ramos

pm send Art


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## NaturalHighII

WAS UP PPL


----------



## Lil Spanks

WERE HAVE YOU BEEN....FISHING


----------



## eric ramos

and wats up with blu he aint here much
maybes hes still in TJ


----------



## Lil Spanks

LEAVE HIM THERE :rofl:


----------



## NaturalHighII

JUST MANY PROBLEMS, THATS IT


----------



## OSO 805

heres a update on my fram :biggrin: 







and my cuzens girl fram needs alout of grinding and bondoing and it will look nice :biggrin:







 :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

i think thayll be redy for shot callers show  :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider

Thats alot of Bondo... :0 

On your storm bike


----------



## OSO 805

yea know kindove a pain in they ass to sand


----------



## OSO 805

q-onda


----------



## eric ramos

duno if i like the daimon tank but the storm frame looking firme


----------



## bluepridelowride13

wow tj was amazing......................


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Jul 21 2006, 10:14 PM~5820657
> *i think thayll be redy for shot callers show   :biggrin:
> *



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Jul 22 2006, 01:16 AM~5820947
> *wow tj was amazing......................
> *


asshole i bet it was :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 22 2006, 10:55 AM~5821742
> *asshole i bet it was  :angry:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## eric ramos

:tears: not funny !!!!!!!!!


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Jul 21 2006, 10:14 PM~5820657
> *i think thayll be redy for shot callers show   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

dawm a 3some my first time.........wow i know anybody never had that..... plus that bitch was sucking the ass juice from the other girl right off my cock.............


----------



## bluepridelowride13

ey fools i just got my cups.......


----------



## d1ulove2h8

ay art.... we'll be gettin there bout 8:30- 8:45 so get there bout that time if u can... im gonna save a spot for the bikes cause im takin my sons... call me if u want any info.... late


----------



## eric ramos

post them up fuken blu


----------



## eric ramos

were is every one at?


----------



## Lil Spanks

well as of today...just found out my self that my truck...blew the motor..now its in suburban heaven :tears: :tears: :angel:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## eric ramos

:0 the one were u all drunk by it?


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

:tears:


----------



## Lil Spanks

and now the last pic of the day :tears: ill talk to you guys later..


----------



## bluepridelowride13

wanna buy a new truck my pops sell cars.......he can hook u up


----------



## d1ulove2h8

sup art wut happen?...


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

HEY ART MAYBE U COULD BUY YOURSELF A 4 CYLINDER SO U COULD GO ALL OVER THE PLACE AND SAVE $$$$$$$$$$$......SINCE UR MONSTER BROKE DOWN :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:machinegun:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

WAD UP FOOS, MAN I'VE BEEN BUSY, WHAT SHOWS R COMING UP IN SOCAL ART, I WANT TO SEE WHAT SHOW I COULD MAKE IT 2.


----------



## ozzylowrider

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jul 24 2006, 11:54 AM~5828984
> *WAD UP FOOS, MAN I'VE BEEN BUSY, WHAT SHOWS R COMING UP IN SOCAL ART, I WANT TO SEE WHAT SHOW I COULD MAKE IT 2.
> *


I sent the money order back to you last monday, and today i got it back hahah i fuckd up the address a little, luckily i got it back, i will send it off again tomorrow... Sorry


----------



## eric ramos

sup fam


----------



## Lil Spanks

July 29, 2006--Orange County, Ca.--"VIEJITOS CAR CLUB" presents there 5th Annual Car & Bike Show @ Anaheim Market Place, 1440 S. Anaheim Blvd., Anheim, Ca. 92805. Move in 7:00 -10:00am, Show time 10:00 - 4:00pm. Cars & Motorcycles Pre-Reg.$20.00, Day of Show $25.00. Bikes Pre-Reg. $10.00, Day of Show $15.00. Vendor booth space available. For more Information call: Raynbow (714) 904-7461 or Joe (323) 228-8621. Check out www.viejitosoc.com for flyer.


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey was up ppl, ey art you think you can pre-reg me and the homie, in the viejitos show


----------



## eric ramos

sup Roger !!!!!!!!


----------



## NaturalHighII

dam homie, was up fool, me just fucking tired as fuck


----------



## eric ramos

why u up then foo lol


----------



## NaturalHighII

ah idk, i aint sleepy, but fuck i been busy lately, yesterday tha la chap. went to that elusive show, but it was just a kickback, so we left and just cruized around for a couple 4 hours


----------



## eric ramos

u have pics?


----------



## NaturalHighII

not even homie, thats cuz we didnt even stay


----------



## eric ramos

:0 that suks u and angel went?
y nada


----------



## NaturalHighII

me, angel, and the homie alex(the one with the full), and well there was about 9 cars, on one side, about 4 cars on the other side, and thats it


----------



## eric ramos

THAT SUKS


----------



## NaturalHighII

YUP BUT, THE VIEJITOS SHOW WILL MAKE UP FOR IT


----------



## OSO 805

q onda i got my cilinders frome pro hopper today


----------



## eric ramos

WERE THE BIKE SHOP PICS OSO?
\


----------



## OSO 805

he shut his doors till next month


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave: :guns: :machinegun:


----------



## NaturalHighII

quick pics of what im doing to my mild as we speak, check it out.

with the old chrome spring


















pic without the spring









new spring, havent put it on, cuz im still waiting for it to dry up


----------



## Lil Spanks

niceeeeee :thumbsup:


----------



## NaturalHighII

YUP JUST LIL THINGS TO MAKE IT STAND OUT, EY ART YOU THINK YOU CAN PRE REG ME AND THE HOMIE


----------



## Lil Spanks

IS ANGEL GOING???


----------



## NaturalHighII

YEAH, ITS GONNA BE ME, ANGEL, AND THE HOMIE, 2 FULLS AND A MILD


----------



## Lil Spanks

WELL GIVE THE MONEY TO ANGEL AND HE'LL COME DOWN AND REG...


----------



## Lil Spanks

JR......YOUR LADY SAID HURRY UP AND FINISH HER BIKE....


----------



## NaturalHighII

LOL, WTF SHE TALKED TO YOU, LOL :machinegun:


----------



## Lil Spanks

WERE #1......


----------



## eric ramos

calm down Roger :twak: :rofl: 

pinchie enamorado lol


----------



## NaturalHighII

ah whatever homie, its all good


----------



## eric ramos

lol
i might be very sooon to
aver que pasa


----------



## NaturalHighII

lol, we'll see


----------



## eric ramos

:dunno: wat happen 
cus my homies chic has other friends lol


----------



## NaturalHighII

oh, alright. cool, i know how that works


----------



## eric ramos

ya sabes guey


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

:wave: WAD UP FAMILIA


----------



## NaturalHighII

WHOS READY FOR SOME OF THIS


----------



## NaturalHighII

NAH J/P PPL, THIS IS FOR "PERSONAL USE ONLY"


----------



## NaturalHighII

NAH J/P


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jul 26 2006, 12:21 AM~5843581
> *NAH J/P PPL, THIS IS FOR "PERSONAL USE ONLY"
> *


what use hummmmm...there white stuff on the tip..hummm :rofl:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

thats a crosman b.b gun and dueces or 38 special bullets foo.... i used to have one but i sold it and bought a better one...


----------



## THE REBIRTH

hey art havent been on l8tly so have u got anything done on the seat...how does it look like...get pics if possible :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

GOOD MORNING PUTOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up homie


----------



## NaturalHighII

update on my bike


----------



## eric ramos

finaly dryed lol


----------



## NaturalHighII

nah it dried up yesterday but i just didnt have a cam to take a pic with


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## AutoMini




----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

sup art.. ay i need a seat and a crank for the little bike.. i think its a 12 incher... it should be painted by tomorrow so let me know if u can do something... peace... vic


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## TearsofaClownII

SUP FAM YOULL HITTING A CAR SHOW THESE WEEKEND IF SO GOOD LUCK IM STILL SPENDING MONEY AND WORKING ON MY BIKE AND TRIKE YOULL SEE IT SOON MY BIKE YOULL SEE IN OCT MY TRIKE NOT TIL APRIL THE LASTEST ........

FLORIDA CAPTER


----------



## OSO 805

progress on my trike got my disc brake and hydros :biggrin: :0


----------



## eric ramos

NICE OSO


----------



## eric ramos

BITCH WEN U GOING TO THA BIKE SHOP FO??????


----------



## ozzylowrider

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Jul 27 2006, 03:47 PM~5850106
> *progress on my trike got my disc brake and hydros :biggrin:  :0
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> :biggrin: Disc Brake look nice, post some more pics up of the trike*


----------



## OSO 805

uplouding the pics to phoutobucket......................he closd his doors till next month fooooooooooll!!!!!


----------



## OSO 805

phoutobucket is being gay


----------



## eric ramos

BREAK IN BITCHLOL


----------



## OSO 805

that might be crazy onof to work :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OSO 805

ozzy :biggrin: 2 more pics :biggrin:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

sup oso sorry homie but them mufflers gotta go....lol


----------



## NaturalHighII

NICE, LOOKS GOOD WITH THE DISC BRAKES


----------



## OSO 805

thanks roger i like it to...................................yea thay are going to come off :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Jul 27 2006, 12:15 AM~5850443
> *sup oso sorry homie but them mufflers gotta go....lol
> *


tru that 
ey any progres on other frames 
??????????


----------



## OSO 805

kindove new desine on monches and alout of bondoing on the girlframe....


----------



## OSO 805

good morning mother fuckers :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: why change desing in monchies ?
that shit was the shtittttttt


----------



## NaturalHighII

bad news ppl, im givng them a lil late but, the homies frame was suppose to be painted last saturday, and well he was suppose to get it back monday, so he went aand they told him that itll be done today, but i had a feeling it wasnt, so i gave the body shop a call, and i asked and they said tommorow. so yeah theguy lagged it a lil bit, but hopefully its done by tommorrow.


----------



## eric ramos

that suks the full custom one?


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah fool, the full custom

and more bad news, there might be a chance i wont attend this sat show.maybe not me nor my homie. the whole la chap was gonna go( 2 fulls and a mild), but by the looks of it, it my only be one full


----------



## bluepridelowride13

dawm my bike took for ever but it was free so i could not clompain....  
i bought the paint and that was all..my dads paint job guy painted it....i got hook ups if interested....


----------



## eric ramos

candy it out then :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Jul 26 2006, 10:05 PM~5849559
> *SUP FAM YOULL HITTING A CAR SHOW THESE WEEKEND IF SO GOOD LUCK IM STILL SPENDING MONEY AND WORKING ON MY BIKE AND TRIKE YOULL SEE IT SOON MY BIKE YOULL SEE IN OCT MY TRIKE NOT TIL APRIL THE LASTEST ........
> 
> FLORIDA CAPTER
> *


take your time dont rush it bro... :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jul 27 2006, 01:29 PM~5852906
> *yeah fool, the full custom
> 
> and more bad news, there might be a chance i wont attend this sat show.maybe not me nor my homie. the whole la chap was gonna go( 2 fulls and a mild), but by the looks of it, it my only be one full
> *


what happen..money probs...


----------



## eric ramos

money is a major issue for bikes!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluepridelowride13

is sure is broher eric....lol what you cats doing?


----------



## eric ramos

buying parts and saving money


arkangle got the down payment for my homies custom parts maybe in the middle of september we have them ready to send to roger :biggrin:
mines dunno wen the fuk will be done cus lots of shit thta adds up and adds mroe up its crazy


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jul 27 2006, 12:41 PM~5853324
> *what happen..money probs...
> *


2 THINGS HAPPEN, 

FOR ME, I HAVE TO ATTEND A FAMILY REUNION THAT SAME DAY

FOR THE HOMIE, HIS BIKE AINT GONNA BE READY, PAINT WAS SUPPOSE TO BE DONE BY NOW, BUT THEY STILL HAVENT EVEN STARTED, AND STILL DOESNT HAVE HIS FENDER BRACES.


----------



## Lil Spanks

well do what you got to do..theres always other shows


----------



## Lil Spanks

hey blue..ready for next week :thumbsup:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

sure is......i gotta get my display ready...i gotta go to homedepot and get some 2" by 4"s....


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

my momma is doing the display stuff....


----------



## Lil Spanks

sweet


----------



## eric ramos

got my cups today !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 27 2006, 04:19 PM~5854670
> *got my cups today !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: glad to see this bike is moving quicker than i thought...


oh and wutup THEE ARTISTICS? your bikes are comin along koo..keep um up!


----------



## NaturalHighII

YEAH MAN, EVERYTHING IS GOING PRETTY GOOD.


----------



## bluepridelowride13

fuck im having trouble plating my cups....


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 27 2006, 04:19 PM~5854670
> *got my cups today !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you got thte headset and crank d-twist cups?


----------



## eric ramos

I PAID FOR THE FORK ONES


----------



## eric ramos

THE SUKEY PART IM GOIGN TO HAVE TO GET SOME OTHER COMMOM HEAD SET TO BET THE BERINT AND WASHERS


----------



## eric ramos

WERES CASPER AT??????????????????????????????? :dunno: 
HE STUCK IN MEXICO O QUE?


----------



## OSO 805

got my cups to day thanks bone!!!


----------



## OSO 805

qonda monches wat took you so long


----------



## OSO 805

my cups and my turntable :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
does it work ?


----------



## OSO 805

just need the moter


----------



## bad news

:0 :biggrin: nice


----------



## Lil Spanks

nice table.. :thumbsup:


----------



## OSO 805

thanks


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos

damn fo u make that ?
if u did shit make me one no charge :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

hey everybody pick up the new streetlow mag..someones in there :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

i dont know were to get here :tears:

post it up art dont be like that


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 28 2006, 11:31 AM~5859492
> *damn fo u make that ?
> if u did shit make me one no charge :biggrin:
> *


this fool yea i made it geting redy for shotcallers show :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

huh 
i was jk menso :rofl:


----------



## OSO 805

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :scrutinize: right i new that


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: hook it up mo fo
and wats with ur unclles parts he still making them?


----------



## Lil Spanks

ill post them up when i get home


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## Lil Spanks

:machinegun:


----------



## OSO 805

keep it on the lolo im not sher yeat


----------



## OSO 805

when you geting home


----------



## Lil Spanks

:machinegun:


----------



## OSO 805

anything new??????


----------



## Lil Spanks

:burn:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## OSO 805

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jul 28 2006, 04:15 PM~5860920
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:rofl: id die happy if id fuk that lol :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

were are the fucking pics?????


----------



## OSO 805

??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? i dount see them...................lol


----------



## OSO 805

new page mother fuckers.....lol


----------



## OSO 805

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: im fuking bord and now 1 is on :twak: :uh: :rofl: :rofl: :banghead: :banghead: :buttkick: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## OSO 805

q onda erica


----------



## OSO 805

??????????


----------



## OSO 805

j/p fool


----------



## eric ramos

osaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa que tranza puto


----------



## OSO 805

i see how it is fuck u homie!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos

jkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
putooooooooooooooo
no se la crea mija 
jk
sup homie
que anda de nuevo


----------



## OSO 805

fool spenza no te qrez fool u no im playing :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :scrutinize:


----------



## OSO 805

natha nevo some progress on my display


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: :banghead: :rofl: 
damn we whoring our topic lol


----------



## OSO 805

d-twist hell yea


----------



## OSO 805

hoo started doing d-twist (invented)


----------



## eric ramos

its old skool chopper shit 
wat that fo said
:dunno: ask d twist


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jul 28 2006, 03:59 PM~5860827
> *ill post them up when i get home
> *


damn. i guess u didnt make it home today


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: might be gettin hammerd as we speak :rofl:


----------



## the bone collector

Congrats to Art on the nice spread in Street Low Magazine ..............the bike is smoking  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos

SOME ONE POST IT


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

Sup my homies from "THEE ARTISTICS B.C."!!! This is "MONCHIS" from "SANTA BRUTA CHAPTER 805 SUR CALIFAS" what's up!!!!! hey Art, post a pix of the mag so I can go buy it today... I have the last one where there's a blue Chevy wagon but there's a new one right??... iight then alrato...     :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

Post the PIcs Art 
i cant get that mag here or ill have to look for it in hastings or somt shit


----------



## sick six

what's up art couldn't  buy your own streetlow magazine so you stole mine j/k........ . . congrats. homie.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 27 2006, 05:19 PM~5854670
> *got my cups today !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i just got home today so i barely found out he sent them to us thanks bone collector


----------



## eric ramos

ya llegaste guey ?


----------



## casper805

ya guey like at 11


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jul 29 2006, 05:43 PM~5865838
> *Congrats to Art on the nice spread in Street Low Magazine ..............the bike is smoking   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


post pics somone


----------



## eric ramos

a chingado 
como estava mexico guey


----------



## casper805

it was alright


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up ppl, was up casper, ey did anyone take pics of the viejitos show.ey and eric, do you know if anyone went to todays show? and good news eric, i found another chromer, my cousin. dont know the quality, but ill see. im getting my cups chromed within the week, ill post a pics when done.


----------



## casper805

sup roger ey send me a pm with your adress so i can send you the cups so you can get them cromed for me


----------



## eric ramos

k
man 
u did not find ur homie thta lives by ur pad?
cus that foo is great show chrome 
and shit


----------



## NaturalHighII

im going to his house tommorrow, i didnt have a chance this weekend, i was too busy, but this chromer im telling you about lives on the block after the other one


----------



## eric ramos

id just have to see the quality and prices
cus tht other foo was hella cheap


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah i know, but i think for the cups hell hook me up, but for bigger things i think hell be like the same prices as the other fool, but like i said, i havent seen the quality


----------



## eric ramos

dose he buff cus u kno i need like 5 parts stripped from chfome
and like 4 others need to be buffed
ready for engraving


----------



## NaturalHighII

i know he strips, not sure on buffing


----------



## OSO 805

fuking casper!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OSO 805

trike looking good!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## casper805

sup fool


----------



## OSO 805

me natha you seen the progress on my trike???


----------



## OSO 805

new page bitches


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Jul 30 2006, 10:44 PM~5872123
> *me natha you seen the progress on my trike???
> *


naw let me see


----------



## OSO 805

alright hears my display







and my trike





















and homies bike :biggrin:














:biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

damn, I like that seat with the 3 buttons, thats nice.


----------



## OSO 805

thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## casper805

thats the color your bike is going to be o que


----------



## bad news

hey you want to sell the trike piece :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## OSO 805

maters how much you give me


----------



## bluepridelowride13

uno de a metro brown.....


----------



## bluepridelowride13

lol jk homie you got the pics of the shop?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Jul 30 2006, 11:13 PM~5872590
> *maters how much you give me
> *


itsnot how much ill give you its how much you want  :biggrin: seriously pm me a price :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jul 31 2006, 12:12 AM~5872307
> *thats the color your bike is going to be o que
> *


casper..i miss you..baby.. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: ahahahahahahah ^


----------



## noe_from_texas

what's up eric, what are you up to?


----------



## eric ramos

nada lol 
like always


----------



## noe_from_texas

up to no good huh? hahaha

naw, i stopped by the library to see some things and check out if there's anything new in here, not much, i'm gonna go home in a while


----------



## noe_from_texas

up to no good huh? hahaha

naw, i stopped by the library to see some things and check out if there's anything new in here, not much, i'm gonna go home in a while


----------



## eric ramos

i gues only new things is that im going to get 3 money orders for some ebay shit

and im picking up my money from the bike shop if it open for that red bike 

need to call some chromers in el paso if they strip chrome off 
and polish shit 
for engraving

call archangl for my homies parts and call hermanos de pas for some other engrqaving quotes 

all im going to do today lol


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

wad up biatches :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## casper805

hey art weres the pics of the magazine 
and when is the one from TLM coming out


----------



## Lil Spanks

when i give you a big hug


----------



## bluepridelowride13

lol whos down to chat?


----------



## OSO 805

:scrutinize: :wave: :scrutinize:


----------



## OSO 805

ey bluepridelowride13 hook me up with some twisted spokes


----------



## OSO 805

weres every 1 at?????


----------



## eric ramos

sleeping
lol


----------



## OSO 805

qonda eric


----------



## eric ramos

nada nada 
berly got back from skool shoping
all at the last minute cus i go to skool tommorw lol
cloths kiks and all kinds of shit today was bought lol
all last minute


----------



## OSO 805

dam tomaro that suks ..........................................me next month


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 31 2006, 06:49 PM~5877995
> *nada nada
> berly got back from skool shoping
> all at the last minute cus i go to skool tommorw lol
> cloths kiks and all kinds of shit today was bought lol
> all last minute
> *


like wight chiks say..........................................................were going shopinnnnnnnggggggggggggg :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: fuk it skool clots and shit
fuk it 
been up and down today all over el paso and shit im getting lil tyred


----------



## OSO 805

ey were are the pics at???


----------



## eric ramos

tru art take some pics fo :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

:guns: ........................................ :wave: .................... :burn: 

:rofl:


----------



## OSO 805

hoos jefe???he likes looking at are topic


----------



## OSO 805

.....................................me> :twak: <eric.............................. :burn:


----------



## OSO 805

what now fool :machinegun: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OSO 805

like cutless says...................................new page bitches


----------



## casper805

oso look at how many posts u have


----------



## eric ramos

ahahahah


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jul 31 2006, 07:41 PM~5878380
> *oso look at how many posts u have
> *


fuck yea big bad ass 805


----------



## casper805

4 LIFE


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Jul 31 2006, 07:53 PM~5878025
> *like wight chiks say..........................................................were going shopinnnnnnnggggggggggggg :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


oh my gooooossshhhhhh :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

WE MIGHT HAVE A NEW MEMBER


----------



## Lil Spanks

is that might????


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## noe_from_texas

are you guys just a bike club or cars also?


----------



## Lil Spanks

both...noe


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## noe_from_texas

what magazine is that?


----------



## Lil Spanks

OK TO MY MEMBERS..I KNOW WE SUPPOERT MZ SEXIA..NOW SUPPORT HER MORE BY BUYING THIS MAG.....AND SHE WILL SIGN THE PAGES THAT SHES IN IT FOR 15 BUCK...SO GO TO YOUR PIGGY BANK AND HELP HER OUT...


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

NEW PAGES SLUTS..........LOL...SO COME ON PEEPS, EVEN OTHER PEEPS AND LOOK THROUGH HERE...BUY A SIGNED MAG FORM HER... :wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 1 2006, 10:14 AM~5881421
> *WE MIGHT HAVE A NEW MEMBER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


he said he will think about it or wat


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 1 2006, 10:20 AM~5881456
> *both...noe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i thought your lady waas going to come out in it modeling with your bike


----------



## Lil Spanks

i didnt like the way it came out....


----------



## Lil Spanks

bicthes


----------



## Lil Spanks

ok...4 more days to bakers....whos going people??????


----------



## casper805

ill probably go but not with my bike


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 1 2006, 11:42 AM~5881862
> *i didnt like the way it came out....
> *


HOW WAT CAME OUT


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 1 2006, 05:43 PM~5883821
> *ill probably go but not with my bike
> *


now thats just wrong...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 1 2006, 05:44 PM~5883830
> *HOW WAT CAME OUT
> *


came out too dark


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 1 2006, 09:35 AM~5881535
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 1 2006, 04:45 PM~5883840
> *now thats just wrong...
> *


WHY?????????


----------



## Lil Spanks

you ****..this time im going over there to pimp slap you and tell you take the bike


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 1 2006, 04:53 PM~5883916
> *you ****..this time im going over there to pimp slap you and tell you take the bike
> *


FOOL U ALWAYS SAY THAT YOU NEVER DO ANYTHING


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 1 2006, 04:53 PM~5883916
> *you ****..this time im going over there to pimp slap you and tell you take the bike
> *


MAYBE WHEN YOU COME U CAN BRING JR'S PARTS 2


----------



## Lil Spanks

ill bring them......shine them up....and turn them side ways and stick them up your ass....... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: ...eric whats happen


----------



## eric ramos

15 buks huh art ?
fuken sic by wen do we send it?
15 shipped ?


----------



## OSO 805

SOME MORE PROGRESS


----------



## eric ramos

any other frames progresss
?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 1 2006, 05:10 PM~5883997
> *any other frames progresss
> ?
> *


EY OSOS LET ME SEE THAT GIRLS FRAME WITH THE DIOMAND GAS TANK AGAIN


----------



## OSO 805

YEA BUT CANT SHOW YOU :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OSO 805

K HEAR 







ITS A OLD PIC BUT IT LOOKS REAL NICE NOW :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

THAT SHIT LOOKS BAD HOMIE WAT IS IT GOING TO BE CALLED


----------



## OSO 805

NEW PAGE BITCHES


----------



## OSO 805

I DOUNT KNOW ITS THE TWINS :dunno:


----------



## casper805

THAT SHIT LOOKS LIKE A SNAKE'S HEAD YOU GUYS SHOULD PAINT IT LIKE A SNAKE LOOK AT IT GOOD


----------



## eric ramos

i was thinking that
like a cobra
and u can do some sic ass snake forke and shit
its a good theme 2


----------



## casper805

FUCK YEA TELL HIM TO DO THAT HOMIE THE PAINT JOB WILL BE FUCKEN SIK


----------



## OSO 805

IT DOSE LOOK LIKE A COBRA :0 :biggrin: HEARS A PIC OF THE SILINDERS WITHE THE ELBOUS I JUST BOUT







:biggrin:


----------



## casper805

U DIDNT FINISH UPLOADING IT TO PHOTOBUCKET HUH


----------



## OSO 805

IM GUNA MAKE A SISSOR LIFT FOR MY TRIKE IN A WEEK OR 2 AND TRY TO FIND SOME 1/4 INCH STEEL TO MAKE MY FORKS!!!!


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 1 2006, 05:31 PM~5884102
> *U DIDNT FINISH UPLOADING IT TO PHOTOBUCKET HUH
> *


FUKING PHOTOBUCKET :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

fuk dial up homie
lets get dsl lol


----------



## casper805

ASI NO TE ASE BITCH TU SIS ABOUT LETING HER USE THE PHONE
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

ahahahaha i kno huh
ahahahahahah


----------



## OSO 805

MY DIZINE(FORK) :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

EY HOMIE YOU WANT ME TO COME UP WITH SOME DESIGHN FOR YOUR FORKS


----------



## OSO 805

SHER THIS JUST A RHOF DRAFT


----------



## casper805

SUP ANGEL DID U ALREADY GET YOUR FRAME SILVER LEAFED AND PINSTRIPED


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 1 2006, 06:18 PM~5884383
> *SHER THIS JUST A RHOF DRAFT
> *


DO U MEAN
SHURE THIS IS JUST A RUFF DRAFT


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 1 2006, 06:58 PM~5884644
> *DO U MEAN
> SHURE THIS IS JUST A RUFF DRAFT
> *


yea go for it


----------



## eric ramos

type slow oso :biggrin: no se te intiende nada


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 1 2006, 11:36 AM~5881825
> *he said he will think about it or wat
> *


he said yeah....


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

GOT MY DISH AND HUBS BACK FROM MY PAINTER...THE DISH IS MARBLED BUT U CANT REALLY TELL..


----------



## casper805

U BOUGHT 144'S FOR YOUR PURPLE ONE


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 1 2006, 09:27 PM~5885822
> *GOT MY DISH AND HUBS BACK FROM MY PAINTER...THE DISH IS MARBLED BUT U CANT REALLY TELL..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OK SO HE IS IN NOW


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

nah i didnt buy them carlos gave them to me


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 1 2006, 09:37 PM~5885904
> *OK SO HE IS IN NOW
> *


yeah he just wants to buy the plaque so he knows that he is officially in


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up ppl, well my homies bike is back from the painter, lil thing though, this is what the painter did, he painted it red with blue flakes. ill post pics tommorrow


----------



## bad news

damn that loop and hub look sick as fuck :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

EY HOW MANY OF YOU GUYS CAN GO TO THIS SHOW
August 20, 2006-- Azusa, CA--Casuals Car Club Car Show and Hop at Azusa High School. Proceeds go to Aztecs football team. Trophies for 1st, 2nd, 3rd, single, double, and radical hop. Trophies for Street, mild, and full custom. All clubs and solo riders welcome. Lowriders, euros, sports, trucks, bikes and special interest categories. Vendor booths available. Move-in 5am to 9am. Showtime 10am to 5pm. More info Hector(626)216-5089, Art(626)905-4396, Tommie(626)864-2904, Tony(626)319-6950.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

im going....hey blu.....3 mo day till sunday


----------



## eric ramos

no school today !!!!!!!!!!!!!
it was flooded or some shit cus its by the rio grande fuk yea :biggrin:


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 1 2006, 08:08 PM~5884318
> *MY DIZINE(FORK) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whould that type of fork still be ridable


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 1 2006, 09:20 AM~5881456
> *both...noe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn fool! Can I get your autograph please? and don't charge me $15!

Curly


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

THATS MY SPONSER... :thumbsup: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

BENDEKOS


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: 
hes on lil ?
crazy


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHERES EVERYBODY AT?


----------



## Lil Spanks

:dunno:


----------



## eric ramos

dunno?
sleepin?


----------



## Laid Magazine

Yo Art! Congratulations on the page in StreetLow......By the way, the layout in TLM is off the hook, 16 pages in all. You look like a celebrity in there, lol. I should have copies for you in a couple of weeks bro!

Brandon


----------



## Laid Magazine

I'm not paying you $15.00 for an autograph either :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

anyone have any o.g. schwinn parts for sale? i definately need a headlight...i'm thinkin of building a 20" radical from a frame my brother started years ago. it's gonna piss people off. :guns:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Aug 2 2006, 02:37 PM~5890087
> *I'm not paying you $15.00 for an autograph either :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

MIKE...WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Aug 2 2006, 01:33 PM~5890075
> *Yo Art! Congratulations on the page in StreetLow......By the way, the layout in TLM is off the hook, 16 pages in all. You look like a celebrity in there, lol. I should have copies for you in a couple of weeks bro!
> 
> Brandon
> *


dam art u in there to  im jelouis my time will come just watch :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

thers a small pic of angals blue bike from v.c chap in streetlow :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## eric ramos

i need to find street low mag here damn it


----------



## Lil Spanks

well hurry


----------



## eric ramos

not in walmart
or hastings
maybe i should chek barns and nobals
not in the grocery store lol
 
send me tha copy art :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Aug 2 2006, 01:33 PM~5890075
> *Yo Art! Congratulations on the page in StreetLow......By the way, the layout in TLM is off the hook, 16 pages in all. You look like a celebrity in there, lol. I should have copies for you in a couple of weeks bro!
> 
> Brandon
> *



ey art when is the issue coming out 16 pages with just our club thats nice


----------



## OSO 805

dam were coming up fast!!!!!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 2 2006, 05:03 PM~5891312
> *thers a small pic of angals blue bike from v.c chap in streetlow :0  :biggrin:
> *


angals???????//
who is that


----------



## Lil Spanks

my nuts...


----------



## Lil Spanks

my nuts...


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 2 2006, 06:20 PM~5891673
> *dam were coming up fast!!!!!
> *


fuk naw wait till next year ....... :biggrin: all chaps busting shit huh i think so?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 2 2006, 06:28 PM~5891695
> *fuk naw wait till next year ....... :biggrin: all chaps busting shit huh i think so?
> *


fuck yea if people hate us now wait untill they see wat whe got for them next year


----------



## eric ramos

lol yep 
u copied that from rauls signature its simmilar to that lol
pero shit big thangs next year !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 2 2006, 02:21 PM~5890386
> *anyone have any o.g. schwinn parts for sale? i definately need a headlight...i'm thinkin of building a 20" radical from a frame my brother started years ago. it's gonna piss people off. :guns:
> *


dm lots of our members are doing radicals


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 2 2006, 06:30 PM~5891711
> *lol yep
> u copied that from rauls signature its simmilar to that lol
> pero shit big thangs next year !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i didnt copy it from raul it came to my head but it is jusst like his huh lol


----------



## 66wita6

ANYONE OF ARTISTICS TAKE ANY PICS OF SAT'S "GATHERING".....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 2 2006, 05:19 PM~5891668
> *ey art when  is the issue coming out 16 pages with just our club thats nice
> *


You guys are getting 16 pages of all your clubs bikes in TLM?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 2 2006, 06:32 PM~5891721
> *You guys are getting 16 pages of all your clubs bikes in TLM?
> *


no just 3 bikes


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 2 2006, 05:32 PM~5891727
> *no just 3 bikes
> *


Its coming out in the next isssue of TLM? What bikes are coming out?


----------



## eric ramos

send me copy wen it comes out casper lol

many radicals next year
and lots of fulls


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup: the first bike club in tlm


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 2 2006, 06:33 PM~5891734
> *Its coming out in the next isssue of TLM? What bikes are coming out?
> *


wait for the issue to come out :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 2 2006, 06:34 PM~5891735
> *send me  copy wen it comes out casper lol
> 
> many radicals next year
> and lots of fulls
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

next year fo me.......hummmmmmm....


----------



## casper805

ey art angels back with romans again


----------



## Lil Spanks

DAMMM PEEP...WHOS GOING THIS WEEK????????


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 2 2006, 07:37 PM~5891757
> *ey art angels back with romans again
> *


YEAH...NOONE ELSE WOULD TAKE HIM....


----------



## casper805

maybe ill go and ill take jr's bike with me


----------



## eric ramos

who angle?
ahahahaha just lil nosy 
pero any one?


----------



## casper805

thats wat im saying but i think he is talking about raul(805lowridercruiser)


----------



## eric ramos

the dude who make ur frame is angle aint he?
hes with romans or wat the fuk


----------



## Lil Spanks

MAYBE......DONT MAKE ME PIMP SLAP U :rofl:


----------



## eric ramos

:twak: <<<<<<<< me?
or wats up lol


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 2 2006, 06:42 PM~5891789
> *the dude who make ur frame is angle aint he?
> hes with romans or wat the fuk
> *


who made whos frame


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 2 2006, 07:42 PM~5891789
> *the dude who make ur frame is angle aint he?
> hes with romans or wat the fuk
> *


THE ONE THAT HAD THE HARRY POTTER BIKE..


----------



## eric ramos

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo crazy .....


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup: BONE COLLECTOR IN THE HOUSE........


----------



## the bone collector

All Artistics members the next hook up is in the mix I'm doing some custom pedals for everyone the pedals will be exclusive to members only. You will have your pic of the custom ones or any pedals that I sell. Only members on the list that Art gives me will recieve the pedals. No pic of the custom pedals yet still working on them.    Email me at [email protected] and I should be able to send you a pic in a couple of days of the custom ones. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

fuken sic man how do we repay u man
im going to put a special thanks to u man in the display board


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Aug 2 2006, 06:58 PM~5891894
> *All Artistics members the next hook up is in the mix I'm doing some custom pedals for everyone the pedals will be exclusive to members only. You will have your pic of the custom ones or any pedals that I sell. Only members on the list that Art gives me will recieve the pedals. No pic of the custom pedals yet still working on them.       Email me at [email protected] and I should be able to send you a pic in a couple of days of the custom ones. :biggrin:
> *


bone collector does it again thanks alot homie whe really apreashiate it the way you are hooking us up homie thanks


----------



## Lil Spanks

COME ON GUYS.....HIT HIM UP....ALL THE MEMBERS


----------



## eric ramos

but dont u have to make a list art?
only members that is on lil lol :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

YOUR THE FIRST ONE....


----------



## eric ramos

:biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
yipe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

DONT PEE YOUR PANTS


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 2 2006, 07:44 PM~5892211
> *MY COLLECTION...NOT FOR SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why do u have them like that 
wats so special about them


----------



## Lil Spanks

MONEY BRO


----------



## Lil Spanks

EDDIE I MISS YOU


----------



## casper805

sup artistic 3 hows the bike homie u havent been on here for a while


----------



## Lil Spanks

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW PAGE


----------



## Lil Spanks

U LIKE U LIKE


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Aug 2 2006, 07:58 PM~5891894
> *All Artistics members the next hook up is in the mix I'm doing some custom pedals for everyone the pedals will be exclusive to members only. You will have your pic of the custom ones or any pedals that I sell. Only members on the list that Art gives me will recieve the pedals. No pic of the custom pedals yet still working on them.       Email me at [email protected] and I should be able to send you a pic in a couple of days of the custom ones. :biggrin:
> *


WHO WANTS PEADLES..


----------



## casper805

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

LET ME KNOW SO I CAN TELL HIM


----------



## Lil Spanks

IGHT GUYS..ILL TALK TO YOU LATERZ


----------



## TearsofaClownII

Thanks BONES i know you will do good homie hook it up..... :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

BONE COLLECTOR NUMBER ONE JUST LIKE THEE ARTISTICS


----------



## sick six

ART DOING WHAT HE DOES BEST.... NOT A GOD DAMN THING!


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

HEY ART DID U SEE OUR NEW MEMBER???


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Aug 2 2006, 10:50 PM~5893509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ART DOING WHAT HE DOES BEST.... NOT A GOD DAMN THING!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

this is an old pic now he has an air set up on this bike....and he also has a trike but i dont have a pic of it..and he is building a betty boot bike too just 4 u art..


----------



## casper805

and i bet you he is going to want to build a radical 2 huh


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 2 2006, 10:59 PM~5893557
> *and i bet you he is going to want to build a radical 2 huh
> *


yep we were talkin about it today.....but tommorow we r going to talk to our sponsor to see what we could do......... :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

phil is his sponsor 2


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

U KNOW IT BIATCH.....WE NEED TO HAVE THE SAME SPONSOR IF WE R BUILDING IT TOGHETER.......


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 2 2006, 11:01 PM~5893571
> *yep we were talkin about it today.....but tommorow we r going to talk to our sponsor to see what we could do......... :biggrin:
> *


EY WATS IT GOING TO BE A 2 WHEEL OR A TRIKE


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 2 2006, 11:05 PM~5893593
> *U KNOW IT BIATCH.....WE NEED TO HAVE THE SAME SPONSOR IF WE R BUILDING IT TOGHETER.......
> *


TELL HIM TO SPONSER ME 2


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 2 2006, 11:05 PM~5893594
> *EY WATS IT GOING TO BE A 2 WHEEL OR A TRIKE
> *


ALL RIGHT BE4 HES OFFICIALLY IN THE CLUB AND B4 HE GETS HIS PLAQUE DO U WANT TO GO HEADS UP ON THE RADICAL WITH HIM SINCE HE DOSENT REALLY LIKE U :biggrin: HE WAS THINKING OF BUILDING A TRIKE... :uh:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 2 2006, 11:07 PM~5893606
> *TELL HIM TO SPONSER ME 2
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

DONT U HAVE UR SPONSORS


----------



## casper805

FOOL I AINT GOING TO GO UP AGAINST HIM TELL HIM TO DO A 2 WHEELER


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 2 2006, 11:09 PM~5893627
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> DONT U HAVE UR SPONSORS
> *


PALA PINTURA GUEY NO SEAS MAMON


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 2 2006, 11:10 PM~5893629
> *FOOL I AINT GOING TO GO UP AGAINST HIM TELL HIM TO DO A 2 WHEELER
> *


 :biggrin: LOL.. WHY NOT..WELL ITS UP TO HIM HE HAS ALL KINDS OF MONEY TO DO WHAT EVER HE FEELS LIKE :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 2 2006, 11:11 PM~5893633
> *PALA PINTURA GUEY NO SEAS MAMON
> *


OH...UR OTHER SPONSOR CANT HOOK U UP WITH PAINT......EY WE TALK ABOUT THE PAINT JOB ALL READY 300 REMEMBER :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

ILL TALK TO U L8ER I NEED TO GO REST...LOL


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 2 2006, 11:13 PM~5893643
> *:biggrin: LOL.. WHY NOT..WELL ITS UP TO HIM HE HAS ALL KINDS OF MONEY TO DO WHAT EVER HE FEELS LIKE :biggrin:
> *


FOOL CAUSE WHE ARE IN THE SAME CLUB AND THIS WAY IF WHE GO TO SHOWS WHE CAN TAKE EVERY CATEGORY AT THE SHOWS


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 2 2006, 11:16 PM~5893659
> *ILL TALK TO U L8ER I NEED TO GO REST...LOL
> *


AIGHT L8


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

EY FOO DO U THINK ITS CHEAP??? 3 TWISTED RIMS FOR LIKE 240??? CUZ I CANT FIND THEM ANY WHERE 4 CHEAPER


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 2 2006, 11:15 PM~5893653
> *OH...UR OTHER SPONSOR CANT HOOK U UP WITH PAINT......EY WE TALK ABOUT THE PAINT JOB ALL READY 300 REMEMBER :biggrin:
> *


FOOL TE ESTAS ASIENDO IGUAL QUE RAUL FIRST YOU TELL US THAT PHILL DOESNT LIKE PAINTING BIKES THEN HE SPONSERS HIM 2


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 2 2006, 11:18 PM~5893671
> *EY FOO DO U THINK ITS CHEAP??? 3 TWISTED RIMS FOR LIKE 240??? CUZ I CANT FIND THEM ANY WHERE 4 CHEAPER
> *


MANDALE UN MENSAGE A BONECOLLECTOR EL TE LOS DA MAS CHEAPER


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 2 2006, 11:20 PM~5893684
> *MANDALE UN MENSAGE A BONECOLLECTOR EL TE LOS DA MAS CHEAPER
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: IM COOL WITH THAT ILL GET THEM 4RM CARLOS AND THE FAT LADY


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

TALK TO U TOMMOROW AT WORK..IF I GET TO USE THE COMPUTER...


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 2 2006, 11:23 PM~5893696
> *TALK TO U TOMMOROW AT WORK..IF I GET TO USE THE COMPUTER...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AIGHT


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 2 2006, 11:57 PM~5893547
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


not thats just wrong...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Aug 2 2006, 11:50 PM~5893509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ART DOING WHAT HE DOES BEST.... NOT A GOD DAMN THING!
> *


thats just wrong


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 2 2006, 11:53 PM~5893521
> *HEY ART DID U SEE OUR NEW MEMBER???
> *


when am i got to meet him to make it offical....bakers???


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Aug 2 2006, 06:58 PM~5891894
> *All Artistics members the next hook up is in the mix I'm doing some custom pedals for everyone the pedals will be exclusive to members only. You will have your pic of the custom ones or any pedals that I sell. Only members on the list that Art gives me will recieve the pedals. No pic of the custom pedals yet still working on them.       Email me at [email protected] and I should be able to send you a pic in a couple of days of the custom ones. :biggrin:
> *


thats fucking tight :biggrin: thanks for looking out


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

WATS UP FAMILIA. I HAVNT BEEN ON FOR A WHILE BECAUSE I FORGOT MY PASSWORD AND I WAS WORKIN ON MY BIKE. AND ITS DONE FINALLY. AND CASPER WILL [POST SOME PICS UP SOON. HOPEFULLY BY SATURDAY.
AND ART U STILL OWE ME MY CLUB SHIRT.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Aug 2 2006, 10:50 PM~5893509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ART DOING WHAT HE DOES BEST.... NOT A GOD DAMN THING!
> *


THATS JUST NASTY ART


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 3 2006, 08:04 AM~5894876
> *when am i got to meet him to make it offical....bakers???
> *


he says he dont have a ride


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 2 2006, 08:17 PM~5892407
> *WHO WANTS PEADLES..
> *


I WANT SOME PEADALS.


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 3 2006, 08:04 AM~5894876
> *when am i got to meet him to make it offical....bakers???
> *


shot callers show :uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 3 2006, 12:01 PM~5896282
> *shot callers show :uh:
> *


WAT BIKES IS HE GOING TO TAKE


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

none of us have a ride to bakers.....but i might just tagg along with some other clubs just to go.. :biggrin: :biggrin: thats how getto i am...so if i do go ill see u there art but i wont be taking my bike :tears:


----------



## casper805

PUSSY IF I GET US A RIDE LETS TAKE YOUR BIKE


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

ILL TRY TO GET A RIDE TO BAKERS


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 3 2006, 12:06 PM~5896307
> *PUSSY IF I GET US A RIDE LETS TAKE YOUR BIKE
> *


yeah


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 3 2006, 12:29 PM~5896433
> *yeah
> *


OK ILL ASK TODAY


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

i got a good deal for the 3 twisted rims with tires.....$100....im going to get them on saturday


----------



## casper805

FUCKEN FOOL HE SOLD THEM TO U FOR THAT PRICE


----------



## NaturalHighII

the homies bike, here it is, painted

























and well mine still hanging in ther


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 3 2006, 01:04 PM~5896298
> *none of us have a ride to bakers.....but i might just tagg along with some other clubs just to go.. :biggrin:  :biggrin: thats how getto i am...so if i do go ill see u there art but i wont be  taking my bike :tears:
> *


ahh little bicthes...what happen


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Aug 3 2006, 02:52 PM~5896966
> *the homies bike, here it is, painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and well mine still hanging in ther
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where have you been


----------



## OSO 805

roger how much is it to crome the cups???


----------



## NaturalHighII

idk homie,let me try calling him


----------



## Lil Spanks

yea cuz i got a plastic cup with beer in it i want to chrome...... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 3 2006, 12:38 PM~5896494
> *i got a good deal for the 3 twisted rims with tires.....$100....im going to get them on saturday
> *


the twisted rims with like 36 sqwar twisted spokes???


----------



## NaturalHighII

good news ppl


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

news.......     :scrutinize:


----------



## NaturalHighII

i told him i had 6 cups, he said anywhere from $10-15 for all


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Aug 3 2006, 01:59 PM~5897025
> *idk homie,let me try calling him
> *


k  :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

what casper is really a girl :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

and that he is still down to chrome anything, i told him i was gonna take them tommorrow


----------



## OSO 805

tight im 1 of thos 6 right???????/


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah fool


----------



## OSO 805

alright so how much money do i send???


----------



## NaturalHighII

ah maybe a couple $5-$10, and well im gonna take mine tommorrow


----------



## Lil Spanks

how long does he take


----------



## NaturalHighII

maybe 1 or 2 days if he aint busy


----------



## casper805

mine 2


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah fool, just send them down, and well hes open to chroming anything


----------



## Lil Spanks

casper i want you


----------



## OSO 805

k ill send them tomarow so you will get them in three days!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

chrome out my nuts.. :cheesy:


----------



## NaturalHighII

ILL BE BACK LATER, IM GONNA JUMP IN THE SHOWER


----------



## Lil Spanks

with your lady


----------



## NaturalHighII

NAH, BY MYSELF :banghead:


----------



## OSO 805

ask him how much to crome a fork.......................and hadal bars?????


----------



## NaturalHighII

OK, IM TAKING MY SCHWINN CRANK AND SPROCKET AND CUPS, WELL SEE, BRB


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 3 2006, 02:08 PM~5897088
> *chrome out my nuts.. :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

my nuts in your mouth


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 3 2006, 02:14 PM~5897133
> *my nuts in your mouth
> *


my shlong in your mouth :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

how much did the paint cost roger???


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 3 2006, 02:03 PM~5897053
> *what casper is really a girl :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OSO 805

ey art wen are you giving us some shirts ........................how much u need???


----------



## OSO 805

fuck u giys dount talk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY SHIRTS ARE $10 EACH WHEN WE BUY 10.THEYRE $20 EACH WHEN WE BUY LESS THEN 10. AND THE PAINT WAS A HOOKUP. $40


----------



## OSO 805

dam 40 can he hook me up????????..............................im guna buy ten art give me your addres so i can buy 10!!!!


----------



## NaturalHighII

NAH HOMIE, THAT FOOL WOULDNT EVEN HOOK ME UP


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 3 2006, 02:01 PM~5897037
> *the twisted rims with like 36 sqwar twisted spokes???
> *


yeah is it to much????????


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

Sup homies from "THEE ARTISTICS"!!!


----------



## NaturalHighII

SUP HOMIE, I SAY WE ALL JUST GO TO CHAT SO WE CAN BE UP TO DATE ON EVERYONES PROJECTS


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

HEY "OSO" SO WHAT'S UP WITH MY FRAME ESE??


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

HEY "OSO" I'M TALKING TO U ESE R U STILL THERE?? CHALES... SO WHEN R WE GETTING THE T-SHIRTS TO START REPRESENTING "THEE ARTISTICS" TO THA FULLEST!!!


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey monchis, pm me, its $10 a chirt when we buy 10 of them


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

TIGHT HOMIE BUT TELL "MIKE AKA OSO" (BROWN PRIDE LPC B.C.) THE S.B. CHAPT PREZ.. THAT FOO TOLD ME THAT HE WAS GONNA GET THEM...


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 3 2006, 03:03 PM~5897512
> *HEY "OSO" I'M TALKING TO U ESE R U STILL THERE?? CHALES... SO WHEN R WE GETTING THE T-SHIRTS TO START REPRESENTING "THEE ARTISTICS" TO THA FULLEST!!!
> *


dam ur aculy on lil  :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

new page bitches


----------



## OSO 805

wait hoo the fuck do i by the shirts from


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SIMON TELL THAT FOO FIRST, BUT I'M GETTING 1 OR 2 T-SHIRTS FOR SURE...


----------



## OSO 805

cool cool xl right???


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

THIS HOMIE FROM "LA CHAPTER" SAID HE'S GOT A HOOK UP FOR THE SHIRTS ESE... SO WHAT R WE GETTING THEM??


----------



## OSO 805

hit up ponchas and tell him what size he wants and i need to talk to the other fools


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SIMON XL...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SIMON I'M GONNA TRY HIT UP PONKAS CUZ WHEN I CALL HE'S NEVER HOME!! CHALES EITHER ON MYSPACE...LOL...


----------



## OSO 805

ey monches ill be back on in five minits i need to call some 1 ...........................and about the shirts roger i need 10 fool


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

LAST TIME I CHECK HIS SHIRT WAS "2-XL" SIMON


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

HEY ROGER CALL THE S.B. PREZ (805) 733-1323 SO U CAN ASK HIM BOUT THE T-SHIRTS SIZE... SIMON...


----------



## NaturalHighII

whats hes name


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SO IF WE ORDER THE SHIRTS TODAY WHEN R THEY GONNA GET HERE??


----------



## NaturalHighII

same day


----------



## NaturalHighII

well if we order today theyll be done same day


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

HIS NAME IS "MIKE" SO JUST ASK FOR HIM... DANG!! THE SAME DAY? HOW THEY DO THAT SHIT!! :0 :0


----------



## OSO 805

ey roger call me


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

OH OK... I WAS LIKE "WTF!! HOW DO THEY MAKE EM' SEND THEM AND GET HERE THE SAME DAY??" :0


----------



## OSO 805

every body is going to call me haaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...............lol


----------



## NaturalHighII

nah

give me your number fool


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

HEY MIKE DO U ALREADY KNOW ALL THE MEMBERS SHIRTS SIZE?? WTF??LOL... I THINK WE SHOULD BE SURE FIRST AND THEN CALL ROGER OR SOMETHING...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

WHO'S NUMBER?? THE PREZ? I DID!! HE'S "BROWN PRIDE LPC B.C." THE NUMBER IS (805) 733-1323...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

HEY MIKE ARE U STILL THERE FOO?? O TE LA ESTAS JALANDO??!!LOL


----------



## OSO 805

you have to put a 1 in front of the 7 cuz u calling from la!!!


----------



## OSO 805

this fool ey roger did you get my pm???


----------



## Lil Spanks

member..they all got to say..bike club


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 3 2006, 03:37 PM~5897872
> *member..they all got to say..bike club
> *


k :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

u sai it was alright if it only said the chapter


----------



## OSO 805

ey art how much for the plaqas 55???


----------



## Lil Spanks

bike club only


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 3 2006, 03:40 PM~5897890
> *u sai it was alright if it only said the chapter
> *


it wood be tighter :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 3 2006, 03:37 PM~5897872
> *member..they all got to say..bike club
> *


WHAT IF MINE SAYS "SANTA BARBARA B.C."??LOL..JUST JOKING... SIMON THEY GOT TO SAY "BIKE CLUB" DON'T WORRY ART...


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 3 2006, 03:41 PM~5897899
> *bike club only
> *


dam


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

I KNOW CHAPTER NAMES R BETTER THAN JUST "BIKE CLUB"!!!LOL...


----------



## OSO 805

ey fool ill post a pic of your frame in a lil bit


----------



## OSO 805

fucking monches were you at


----------



## OSO 805

my homies frame i did in 30 minits :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

needs alout of sanding


----------



## OSO 805

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

HEY OSO, PONKAS SAID THAT YEAH HE WANTS A T-SHIRT TOO HE'S "2-XL" HEY SAMY IS "2-XL" TOO ESE... I'M "XL" MEMBER?? SIMON...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

OSO!! R U STILL THERE ESE?? :scrutinize: :wave:


----------



## OSO 805

eric look ..................................................monches new frame :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

HEY OSO CALL ME FOO, I HAVE TO GO NOW LOKOS!! SIMON "THEE ARTISTICS" LOWRIDIN' FOR LIFE!!!


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

OSO, I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE MY FRAME DONE!! DAMM HOMIE!! THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP!! ALRATO...


----------



## OSO 805

k thats cool i talkt to roger.......................ey tell carlos to tell luis the little kid and his cuzen about the shirts.....................................i got to jam to walk my pit!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

IGHT GUYS..I GUESS NOONES GOING THIS SUNDAY..EXPECT ME AND BLU...WHEREEVER HE IS


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

THERE YOU GO PEEPS..HIT HIM UP.....


----------



## TearsofaClownII

WOW house call he will come to florida cool ill hit him up :biggrin: ill hit him up with something soon he paints really good also or what


----------



## casper805

:wave: SUP FAMILIA


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 3 2006, 05:36 PM~5899173
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ey house calls means he comes and does his work at your own house right?


----------



## casper805

SIMON


----------



## NaturalHighII

fuck it im getting pinstriping sooner than i thought


----------



## casper805

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NaturalHighII

yup


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 3 2006, 03:39 PM~5898225
> *eric look ..................................................monches new frame :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that way looks way better i like that when do plan on finishing it


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 3 2006, 06:36 PM~5899173
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOME OF HIS WORK


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## casper805

ART YOUR THE ONLY ONE THATS GOING TO BAKERSFIELD


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

Q-VO "THEE ARTISTICS"!!! WHAT'S UP!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

"THEE ARTISTICS BIKE CLUB SO~CAL LOMPOC CHAPTER"!!!LOL...


----------



## Lil Spanks

dam you guys live far..i give you guys props.for come down.. i was over there where you go throguh the mountain and went to santa maria like a couple of days ago


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

HEY ART, WHAT IF WE CHANGE THE "SANTA BARBARA CHAPTER" TO "LOMPOC CHAPTER"?? CUZ PEOPLE THINK WE'RE FROM "SANTA BARBARA"....   :thumbsup:


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY ART YOU HAVENT HEARD IF ANGELE IS GONNA GO


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

OH SO U WERE CRUZIN ON THA BIG BAD 805 OCHO-ZERO-CINCO?? CHALES HOMIE U SHOULD OF GIVE ME A CALL!!LOL... :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

YEA I THINK YOU GUYS SHOULD...CUZ I WAS THINK ABOUT THAT...BUT YEA NEW CHANGE


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY ART, ANYTHING FROM ANGEL


----------



## Lil Spanks

NO YOU?


----------



## NaturalHighII

NAH MAN, IM GONNA CALL HIM LATER TO SEE WAS UP, AND WELL IF HE SAYS WELL GO, ILL CHIP IN FOR GAS AND SHIT, YOU KNOW. :thumbsup:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

HEY ART, WE TOOK SUM PIX LAST NIGHT, "MIKE" THE S.B. CHAP PREZ HAS THEM HE SAID HE'S GONNA POST THEM HERE... :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

WELL HURRY UP AND HURRY UP AND CHANGE YOUR SIGN....MR LOMPOC


----------



## NaturalHighII

BLURRY ASS UPDATE ON THE HOMIES BIKE


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 4 2006, 02:50 PM~5904053
> *YEA I THINK YOU GUYS SHOULD...CUZ I WAS THINK ABOUT THAT...BUT YEA NEW CHANGE
> *





> SO UR OK FOR CHANGING "SANTA BARBARA CHAPTER" TO "LOMPOC CHAPTER"?? :0 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup: BRB


----------



## NaturalHighII

I GUESS HE IS OK, WELL FUCK IT, SANTA BARBARA HAS JUST BECAME LOMPOC. MOST OF YOU LIVE THERE, RIGHT?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SO IF UR OK, I'M GONNA TELL "MIKE" THE PREZ SO I CAN SEE WHAT'S UP...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SIMON ALL THE "SANTA BARBARA CHAPTER" MEMBERS LIVE HERE IN LOMPOC... :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

OH, ORALE, COOL


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

NEW PAGE!!!!LOL... :biggrin: SO YEAH THANKS ART... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

q onda what are you fools talking about


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

YESTERDAY, ME, "MIKE" THE PREZ, AND SOME OTHER MEMBER WENT TO SUM OF OUR HOMIE'S PAD AND ASK HIM IF HE WATED TO BE IN "THEE ARTISTICS" AND HE SAID HE WAS GONNA THINK ABOUT IT.. HE KNOWS ALOT BOUT LOWRIDER BIKES, HE HAS A BONDO FRAME WITH AZTEC MURALS... HE'S LIKE 25 YRS OLD...


----------



## NaturalHighII

TALKING ABOUT CHANGING SB CHAP TO LOMPOC CHAP


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

HEY MIKE, NOW WE'RE "LOMPOC CHAPTER"!!! :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

HEY MIKE, POST THA PIX FROM YESTERDAY ESE...


----------



## OSO 805

tight...........................got to uploud them to photobuket


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

Hey Art, congratulations I saw the "Street Low Magazine" "Cremator" was looking firme homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII




----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

TALK TO U GUYS LATER, IT'S TIME TO GO NOW... SO KEEP IT REAL WITH "THEE ARTISTICS"!!!! HEY MIKE I'LL CHECKOUT THE PICTURES LATER HOMIE CUZ I HAVE TO GO NOW... ALRATO....


----------



## OSO 805

casper pm me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Aug 4 2006, 03:16 PM~5904251
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u did it roger


----------



## NaturalHighII

NAH HOMIE, THATS HOW OUR BANNER IS GOING TO LOOK LIKE, THE PPL AT THE BANNER SHOP DESIGNED IT


----------



## casper805

how much


----------



## NaturalHighII

IM NOT SURE, I THINK ANGEL SAID 70
Q


----------



## OSO 805

dam i want 1..............................70 tight


----------



## casper805

OSO WERE ARE THE PICS


----------



## OSO 805

fucking photo bucket is real slow.................................l8 im jaming to ensanatha mexico in 10 minits talk to you fools on monday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## casper805




----------



## Aztecbike

HEY HOMIES I WONT BE ABLE TO MAKE IT TO THE NATIONALS SHOW!!!


----------



## casper805

SO I GUESS ROGER AINT GOING EITHER THEN


----------



## casper805

EY JR THAT CARLOS SOLD HIS BLUE BIKE AND HE GAVE YOU THE BLUE RIMS FOR FREE


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

is that a ? 4 me ^^^^^^^^


----------



## casper805

YEA


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

yeah he gave me the complete bike...but i used the rims 4 my purple 1 and the 144 on my trike r going on the blue 1 and i got the twisted rims for my trike.......


----------



## casper805

FOR HOW MUCH


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

i just paid 4 the rims.........$100 4 the 3


----------



## casper805

DOES SHE HAVE MORE


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

yeah 90 each i think


----------



## casper805

I PORQUE ATI TAN POKITO


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

cuz carlos sold them to me


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

heres the gold chain the frame and the rims i got from carlos


----------



## casper805

EY THE CHAIN LOOKS GOOD ON THE FRAME DAM THE TRIKE IS GOING TO LOOK BAD WITH THOSE RIMS


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

hopefully tommorow if im not busy at work ill finish my box.....and put the rims...


----------



## casper805

YEA THATS SHITS GOING TO LOOK BAD


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

but i still need a chromer so i can get my shit engraved.... the homie down the street was charging me 120 for my bullet light,crank, extended crown and that plate on the trike kit


----------



## casper805

HE WAS CHARGING U THAT TO GET THEM RECHROMED


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 5 2006, 12:35 AM~5906874
> *HE WAS CHARGING U THAT TO GET THEM RECHROMED
> *


yeah


----------



## casper805




----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

HEY WHAT'S UP HOMIES!!!! WHERE'S EVERYBODY??LOL... HIT ME UP LATER!!!... :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

SUP HOMIE READY FOR THE SHOW


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

so art is the only 1 taking a bike...........he told me that thers a lot of comp. out there


----------



## casper805

YEA ART AND BLUE PRIDE IF ANYONE CAN GET A HOLD OF HIM 
YEA LIKE WAT KIND OF COMPETITION ANY THAT WHE NOE


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 5 2006, 05:36 PM~5909128
> *so art is the only 1 taking a bike...........he told me that thers a lot of comp. out there
> *


EY JR TAKE SOME GOOD PICS OF THE COMPETITION AND ESPEASIALLY OF THE FINE HYNAS


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 4 2006, 03:10 PM~5904209
> *HEY MIKE, NOW WE'RE "LOMPOC CHAPTER"!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

ill make sure i take good pics :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SO WHAT'S UP HOMIES!! HOW'S IT GOING??... :biggrin:


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO

where in florida u guys have people?


----------



## casper805

DADE CITY,FLORIDA


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 3 2006, 05:53 PM~5898747
> *IGHT GUYS..I GUESS NOONES GOING THIS SUNDAY..EXPECT ME AND BLU...WHEREEVER HE IS
> *


U BETTER BRING BACK A TROPHIE HOMIE


----------



## casper805

CONGRADULATIONS TO CREMATOR FOR TAKING THE TITLE OF NATIONAL CHAMPION PLUS THE 500 DOLLARS AND 2 TROPHIES AND A PLACK AND A RING CONGRADULATIONS HOMIE


----------



## NaturalHighII

CONGRATS ART, AND PROPS TO CREMATOR. I GUESS YOU BEAT LADY DEATH THERE, ART. WAS IT "REVENGE" FROM SAN DIEGO OR WHAT?


----------



## casper805

lady death didnt go but naw homie he is real kool with lady death theres not hate there


----------



## OSO 805

sup roger ..........................sup fools i got some shit from tj!!!!!


----------



## casper805

SOME TEQUILA


----------



## OSO 805

EY ROGER IM GOING TO TRY TO SEND THE CUPS TOMARO AND SEND THE MONEY ON TUSDAY FOR THE SHIRTS!!!!!


----------



## casper805

EY ROGER HOW MUCH MONEY DO U WANT US TO SEND YOU FOR THE CUPS


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 6 2006, 09:30 PM~5915165
> *SOME TEQUILA
> *


FUCK YEA..........................EY FOOL HOW FAR DO YOU LIVE FROM WALMART...................OR LAGLORIA........SOME MEXICAN STORE??????? :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

DAM HOMIE LA GLORIA IS LIKE 5-10 MIN IN A CAR


----------



## OSO 805

DAM COOD OF KIKIT AT YOUR PAD DAM!!!!!


----------



## casper805

PORQUE CUANDO VINISTE


----------



## OSO 805

how far is the fat ladys store from ther


----------



## OSO 805

orda.......................ey but i might be going over ther agin in a week or 2...................can me an my cuz kikit at your pad????????


----------



## casper805

SIMON HOMIE


----------



## OSO 805

tight lets go to the fat ladys store and get a 5 finger discount!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## casper805

SIMON HUH


----------



## NaturalHighII

TO GET THE CUPS CHROMED, I NEED $10 AND WELL THE CUPS, THAT MONEY WIL LMOST LIKELY COVER THE SHIPPING BACK TO YOU, AND ITS COOL THAT THERES NO HATE BETWEEN THOSE TWO BIKES.


----------



## casper805

OK ILL SEND IT OUT TO YOU PROBABLY TUESDAY 
TONY-O WAS THE ONE THAT WAS PISSED CAUSE HE DIDNT BEAT CREMATOR LIKE HE DID IN SD


----------



## NaturalHighII

OH, WHAT HE GOT 2ND PLACE?

OH AND I GUESS SINCE ART TOOK THE MONEY, HES GONNA TREAT EVERYONE TO EAT,  YEAH RIGHT HE AINT GONNA TREAT NO ONE


----------



## casper805

WELL HE DID TREAT THE ONES THAT WENT TO THE SHOW TO EAT


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Aug 6 2006, 10:02 PM~5915424
> *OH, WHAT HE GOT 2ND PLACE?
> 
> OH AND I GUESS SINCE ART TOOK THE MONEY, HES GONNA TREAT EVERYONE TO EAT,   YEAH RIGHT HE AINT GONNA TREAT NO ONE
> *


I DONT NOE WHO TOOK 2ND BUT I THINK IT WAS TONY-O


----------



## OSO 805

were was all this haping


----------



## NaturalHighII

WHO AND WHO WENT


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 6 2006, 10:04 PM~5915443
> *were was all this haping
> *


BAKERSFIELD


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Aug 6 2006, 10:04 PM~5915448
> *WHO AND WHO WENT
> *


805 JR CARLOS THE NEW MEMBER OF THE V.C CHAPT AND BLUE PRIDE


----------



## NaturalHighII

oh alright cool, when and where is the next show


----------



## casper805

August 20, 2006-- Azusa, CA--Casuals Car Club Car Show and Hop at Azusa High School. Proceeds go to Aztecs football team. Trophies for 1st, 2nd, 3rd, single, double, and radical hop. Trophies for Street, mild, and full custom. All clubs and solo riders welcome. Lowriders, euros, sports, trucks, bikes and special interest categories. Vendor booths available. Move-in 5am to 9am. Showtime 10am to 5pm. More info Hector(626)216-5089, Art(626)905-4396, Tommie(626)864-2904, Tony(626)319-6950.


----------



## casper805

September 17, 2006--San Fernando, CA--Victory Outreach presents their 6th Annual Car Show and Concert. Special invites to all clubs and solo riders. 1st, 2nd, 3rd place trophies. Cash prizes. Food booths, games, haircuts, live music, and much more. Showtime 12 noon to 5pm. Location-Victory Outreach 13580 Osborne Street. 91331. More info (818)897-0900.








September 24, 2006--Los Angeles, CA--LA's Finest Car Club presents their first annual picnic at Elysian Park. Free food and drinks. For more info call Pres. Big Rob (323)595-1602 or Vice Pres. Danny (310)722-8986.


----------



## NaturalHighII

i found this schedule for so cal shows
Aug 5th Wilmington Car Show
Aug 5th Old Memories (LA) in el sereno park
Aug 12th Veterans Park in Bell Gardens
Aug 12th Front Street Show in Norwalk
Aug 12th Dukes Cruise Nigth in La Puente 
Aug 19th Car Show in El Monte
Aug 26-27 Car Show in Excelsior High in norwalk
Aug 27 millenium cc picnic at elysian park


----------



## casper805

DAM 5.000 REPLYS ON THIS TOPIC ALREADY


----------



## NaturalHighII

yup 5,003 with mines


----------



## OSO 805

go to chat fools


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

HERE'S ART ALL WET.......


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

I DONT KNOW IF U GUYS COULD SEE THE PIC GOOD..BUT PHOTOBUCKET FUCKS THEM UP..


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

BLUE PRIDE'S BIKE LOOKED GOOD OUT THERE..


----------



## bluepridelowride13

ira el pinche jr poniendo mis bica en el internet.....


----------



## bluepridelowride13

oh and dnt call me blue its jessie from now on.....


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

IN HERE UR BLUE AND OUT THERE UR JESSE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

OK U KNOW HOW WE GET DOWN SO HERE THE LADYS(BITCHES)LOL


----------



## casper805

ESAS SON TODAS


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

SOME OTHER CHICK DISTRACTED ME...



















THE UGLY HOES










AND ARTS LADY IN THE BACK ROUND.........LOL.


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 7 2006, 12:03 AM~5916104
> *ESAS SON TODAS
> *


WTF I CANT GET THE WHOLE WORLD TO POSE 4 ME....I WAS THE ONLY 1 WALKIN AROUND TAKIN PIX CUZ ART WAS IN THE VERIZON PLAN TODAY /
\/


----------



## casper805

LOL ESTE GUEY THATS WHY ME AND YOUR COUSIN SHOULD HAVE WENT


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 7 2006, 12:10 AM~5916125
> *LOL ESTE GUEY THATS WHY ME AND YOUR COUSIN SHOULD HAVE WENT
> *


FOO SHUT THE FUCK UP U DONT GET NO GIRLS ONLY MY CUZIN...PLUS ALL THE GOOD LOOKIN 1NS R ALWAYS WITH THEIR MANS AND SHIT...


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 6 2006, 11:15 PM~5915915
> *HERE'S ART ALL WET.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ART WAS HELL OF DRUNK :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 7 2006, 12:15 AM~5916138
> *FOO SHUT THE FUCK UP U DONT GET NO GIRLS ONLY MY CUZIN...PLUS ALL THE GOOD LOOKIN 1NS R ALWAYS WITH THEIR MANS AND SHIT...
> *


FOOL IM THE ONE THAT GOT THEM AT THE COSTA MESA SHOW


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 7 2006, 12:33 AM~5916176
> *FOOL IM THE ONE THAT GOT THEM AT THE COSTA MESA SHOW
> *


OWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW :0


----------



## casper805

AND AT SANTA BARBARA


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 7 2006, 12:43 AM~5916195
> *AND AT SANTA BARBARA
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0  AND MY CUZ


----------



## OSO 805

WE GOING TO SB IN 2007??????????????????//////


----------



## OSO 805

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM...........................BITCHES


----------



## OSO 805

12;53 RIGHT NOW


----------



## OSO 805

KIKING IT IN A ALY







:biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

WE GOT CHAST BY THE LOMPOC POLICE


----------



## OSO 805

CUZ MY CUS BROKE A CARS WINDO.............................MONCHES ALMOST SHIT HIM SELF


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 7 2006, 01:28 AM~5916270
> *CUZ MY CUS BROKE A CARS WINDO.............................MONCHES ALMOST SHIT HIM SELF
> *


WHAT DID UR COUSIN DO LOL MONCHIS LOL


----------



## OSO 805

:uh:







:uh:MONCHES GETING REDY FOR ART


----------



## OSO 805

SAMY WAS TAGING AND RICARDO WAS FUCKING :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 7 2006, 01:36 AM~5916286
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:MONCHES GETING REDY FOR ART
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 7 2006, 01:36 AM~5916286
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:MONCHES GETING REDY FOR ART
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


them the first pic made me laugh so hard i ran out of breath...


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 7 2006, 02:29 AM~5916338
> *them the first pic made me laugh so hard i ran out of breath...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

MY BIKE IS FINALLY DONE!!!! :uh:


----------



## casper805

FINALLY HOMIE THAT SHIT CAME OUT BAD


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 7 2006, 11:16 AM~5918039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY BIKE IS FINALLY DONE!!!!  :uh:
> *


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SO WHAT'S UP HOMIES!!! HEY THAT'S A NICE FRAME!!! HOW MUCH FOR THA PAINT JOB?? CUZ MY FRAME IS ALMOST READY FOR THE PAINT JOB!!... :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

HE GOT IT FOR FREE BUT THE PAIT JOB IS WORTH 750$


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 7 2006, 03:11 PM~5919462
> *SO WHAT'S UP HOMIES!!! HEY THAT'S A NICE FRAME!!! HOW MUCH FOR THA PAINT JOB?? CUZ MY FRAME IS ALMOST READY FOR THE PAINT JOB!!... :biggrin:
> *


WERE ARE THE PICS


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:MONCHES GETING REDY FOR ART


----------



## TonyO

Congrats to Creamator, 2006 National Lowrider Champion bike :thumbsup:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SO WHAT'S UP HOMIES!!!! CONGRATULATIONS ART!!! UR THA BEST!!! "THEE ARTISTICS B.C." TO THA FUCKING FULLEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## casper805

SUP MONCHIS WERES FUCKEN OSO


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

OSO CAN'T USE THE INTERNET CUZ HE'S GROUNDED!!!LOL.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

HEY I NEED HOOKUPS FOR A PAINT JOB FOR MY FRAME, CHEAP PLEASE!!LOL...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

HEY I NEED HOOKUPS FOR A PAINT JOB FOR MY FRAME, CHEAP PLEASE!!LOL...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SHOUTOUTS TO ALL THA HOMIES FROM "THEE ARTISTICS B.C."
ALL THA CHAPTERS!!!!    
"THEE ARTISTICS B.C. SO~CAL LOMPOC CHAPTER"


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

HEY FOOS ADD ME ON "MYSPACE.COM" JUST LOOK FOR MY PROFILE "ESE MONCHIS ~805~"....


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 8 2006, 01:34 AM~5923141
> *OSO CAN'T USE THE INTERNET CUZ HE'S GROUNDED!!!LOL.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 8 2006, 02:12 AM~5922545
> *Congrats to Creamator,  2006 National Lowrider Champion bike :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: x2...........


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

congrats cremator!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

"THEE ARTISTICS B.C. SO~CAL" HELL YEAH!!!!!!!! FUCK THA HATERS!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up ppl


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

WHAT'S UP ROGER!! WHAT'S UP ART!!


----------



## bluepridelowride13

ey rt you gave roger the cups?


----------



## bluepridelowride13

art*


----------



## casper805

EY ART SHOW US THE RING HOMIE


----------



## bluepridelowride13

sup casper you got my info i needed?


----------



## bluepridelowride13

art after i left did they go back to the bikes again?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 8 2006, 04:16 PM~5927119
> *sup casper you got my info i needed?
> *


NAW HOMIE ILL DOIT TODAY OR TOMMOROW


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 8 2006, 04:02 PM~5926980
> *ey rt you gave roger the cups?
> *


ROGER I FORGOT TO SEND THE CUPS TODAY ILL DO IT THURSDAY OR FRIDAY HOMIE


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

WATUP PEOPLE FAMILIA


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

DOES ANTBODY GOT A SPIRAL TIWISTED SEAT POST. IT SPIRALS DOWN TO A LITTLE PEAK. POST A PIC.


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 8 2006, 01:34 AM~5923141
> *OSO CAN'T USE THE INTERNET CUZ HE'S GROUNDED!!!LOL.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FUCK YOU MONCHES :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ..............LOL............JP


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 8 2006, 09:03 PM~5929471
> *DOES ANTBODY GOT A SPIRAL TIWISTED SEAT POST. IT SPIRALS DOWN TO A LITTLE PEAK. POST A PIC.
> *


SQWAR TWISTED POST :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 7 2006, 03:15 PM~5919494
> *HE GOT IT FOR FREE BUT THE PAIT JOB IS WORTH 750$
> *


WTF...................................................FREE HOW HU????????????//


----------



## bluepridelowride13

any body is gonna want lil twisted spokes? they are $60 for 288 spokes...if you want some get at me asap because my bro is going to mex so he can get them.......oh and they are knicle plated.....


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 8 2006, 09:23 PM~5929671
> *WTF...................................................FREE      HOW                HU????????????//
> *


CAUSE THE GUY THAT DID IT OWED HIS BRO A FAVOR


----------



## OSO 805

i got some news


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 8 2006, 10:07 PM~5929951
> *i got some news
> *


WHAT NEWS ESE??


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 8 2006, 09:14 PM~5929577
> *FUCK YOU MONCHES :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ..............LOL............JP
> *


NAW FUCK U ESE!!!!LOL.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: J/K...


----------



## bluepridelowride13

for all the people interested this is how the spokes are....


----------



## OSO 805

ey jr dount you have some of those rims???????????/


----------



## casper805

NAW HE DONT BUT THE LADY OVER HERE SELLS THEM


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 2 2006, 05:27 PM~5541469
> *IT STARTED IN 1976 AND ON.....
> *


EY ART SO THE CLUB IS 30 YEARS THIS YEAR HUH WHEN ARE THEY GOING TO DO A BBQ


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 8 2006, 10:07 PM~5929951
> *i got some news
> *


WATS THE NEWS FOOL


----------



## OSO 805

QONDA


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

head count on going to vegas<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Lil Spanks

i wanna see if i can get all the members to show over there or meet over there...get together


----------



## casper805

FUCK U ART


----------



## NaturalHighII

so art wants everyone to go to vegas?


----------



## NaturalHighII

finally i turn 16


----------



## casper805

THATS WAT HE SAIS HE WANT US TO MEET OVER THERE


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Aug 9 2006, 12:47 PM~5933862
> *finally i turn 16
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE


----------



## NaturalHighII

oh ok, cool, i dont know if its possible or not


----------



## NaturalHighII

thanks homie


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Aug 9 2006, 12:48 PM~5933874
> *oh ok, cool, i dont know if its possible or not
> *


ITS OCTOBER 8TH


----------



## NaturalHighII

oh i aint trippin about the date, im talking about the ride


----------



## casper805

YEA THATS MY PROBLEM 2


----------



## NaturalHighII

im gonna talk to angel, but i dont think he would wanna go,


----------



## casper805

I DONT THINK HE WOULD HIS BIRTHDAY IS COMING UP 2


----------



## NaturalHighII

well i dont know, well see


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 9 2006, 12:27 PM~5933264
> *FUCK U ART
> *


 :machinegun: :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## casper805

WHE DONT HAVE THE CASH LIKE U DO U JUST WON 500 DOLLARS LET US BORROW SOME


----------



## Lil Spanks

suck my dick and ill give u some


----------



## casper805

THAT WAS ANGELS JOB REMEMBER BUT U KICKED HIM OUT LOL


----------



## bluepridelowride13

so when its thee artistics .b,c gonna be 30th old club?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 9 2006, 01:46 PM~5934425
> *so when its thee artistics .b,c gonna be 30th old club?
> *


I TOLD U ALREADY FOOL ITS ONLY THE CAR CLUB FUCK HOMIE HOW MANY TIMES DO WHE HAVE TO TELL U THAT


----------



## bluepridelowride13

i mant to type club.........lol


----------



## bluepridelowride13

casper's mad.....


----------



## casper805

FOOL WHEN EVER IT IS THEY WILL TELL US DONT WORRY AABOUT IT


----------



## Lil Spanks

casper is no the ragg......casper....................are you bleeding :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 9 2006, 02:45 PM~5934408
> *THAT WAS ANGELS JOB REMEMBER BUT U KICKED HIM OUT LOL
> *


and your the replacement :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

you mad casper?


----------



## Lil Spanks

your my boy blue


----------



## bluepridelowride13

say what?lol


----------



## bluepridelowride13

nah art just stick with casper.....


----------



## Lil Spanks

ok yeaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## bluepridelowride13

lol were did casper go?


----------



## Lil Spanks

he went to wipe his ass


----------



## Lil Spanks

went to take a shower...he smells like tuna.................i kid......i kid


----------



## bluepridelowride13

lol


----------



## bluepridelowride13

was that foo mad or he was just playing?


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

4 THE 805 MEMBER INCLUDING SANTA BARBARA..HIT ME UP IF U GUYS COULD SHOW UP TO MY PAD(OXNARD) ON SUNDAY....


----------



## bluepridelowride13

for what a party?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 9 2006, 03:00 PM~5934962
> *4 THE 805 MEMBER INCLUDING SANTA BARBARA..HIT ME UP IF U GUYS COULD SHOW UP TO MY PAD(OXNARD) ON SUNDAY....
> *


simon hommie art is bringing the beer


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 9 2006, 02:15 PM~5934688
> *and your the replacement :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :nono: THATS WAT WHE GOT YOU BLUE FOR THATS WHY WHE GOT HIM IN THE CLUB


----------



## bluepridelowride13

nah homie you the one.....lol


----------



## bluepridelowride13

ey roger just let me when ever them cups is gonna be ready so i can send you the cash....


----------



## THE REBIRTH

hey art got any pics of the seat pm them to me


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

count me in 4 vegas...


----------



## NaturalHighII

OK PPL, MOST LIKELY IM HAVING A KICK BACK AT MY HOUSE, THIS SATURDAY, BECAUSE OF MY BIRTHDAY, AND WELL YOU GUYS ARE WELCOMED.LET ME KNOW WHOS DOWN TO COME


----------



## TearsofaClownII

im down homie ill be there with some IHOP pancakes


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Aug 9 2006, 11:50 PM~5939020
> *im down homie ill be there with some IHOP pancakes
> *


FOR FREE HUH HOMIE SINSE YOU WORK THERE HUH


----------



## TearsofaClownII

Hey members first anybody wana jump on this trike kit i got homie for youll 85 its chrome and for the public 100 thats not including shipping so get at me


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Aug 9 2006, 10:52 PM~5939033
> *Hey members first anybody wana jump on this trike kit i got homie for youll 85 its chrome and for the public 100 thats not including shipping so get at me
> *


what type of trike kit hollow or the other kind :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

IS IT SHOW CHROME OR NAW


----------



## NaturalHighII

fo sho homie, ill be waiting for them, na but im serious, its gonna be a lil kick back, just make sure you bring some girls instead of a present :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Aug 9 2006, 11:54 PM~5939044
> *fo sho homie, ill be waiting for them, na but im serious, its gonna be a lil kick back, just make sure you bring some girls instead of a present :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ART WILL DO ANYTHING FOR A COUPLE OF BEERS
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OSO 805

HB FOOL BIG 16 YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!GET LAYD


----------



## NaturalHighII

fuck yeah homie, you know it, and if its a for sure thing, ill not only have beers, ill have tequila, gin and whatever else comes


----------



## OSO 805

BUD ..................................HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## NaturalHighII

you want bud, bring feria, il get you stress or that arizona shit


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

AM I INVITED ESE??LOL... WHAT'S UP HOMIES!!


----------



## OSO 805

HELL YEA SUP MONCHES EY FOOLS GO TO CHAT


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 9 2006, 11:20 PM~5939121
> *AM I INVITED ESE??LOL... WHAT'S UP HOMIES!!
> *


fo sho homie, you invited, bring some hynas if you can though


----------



## OSO 805

MONCHES I GOT YOU CUPS........................EY BUT DROP $13 AT MY CUZENS PAD SO WE CAN SEND THEM AND CROME THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

Q-VO!!!


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 10 2006, 12:22 AM~5939129
> *MONCHES I GOT YOU CUPS........................EY BUT DROP $13 AT MY CUZENS PAD SO WE CAN SEND THEM AND CROME THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


SIMON ESE, I'LL GO TOMORROW MORNING IIGHT?? SO SIMON...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Aug 10 2006, 12:21 AM~5939126
> *fo sho homie, you invited, bring some hynas if you can though
> *


SIMON ESE, PURAS "SURENAS 13" FROM LAMPARAS SUR CALIFAS HOMES!!


----------



## OSO 805

MONCHES???????????????..........................WERE YOU AT


----------



## OSO 805

K COOL CUS IM GOING TO PICK IT UP TOMARO AT 1200


----------



## OSO 805

MONCHESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS YOU BITCH YOU DIDENT COME TO MY CUZ PAD YOU LIER 30MINS LIER........................LOL JP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 10 2006, 12:40 AM~5939173
> *MONCHESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS  YOU BITCH YOU DIDENT COME TO MY CUZ PAD YOU LIER 30MINS LIER........................LOL        JP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


FOO I FUCKEN WENT AND WHEN I GOT THERE UR GRANDMA OR SUM LADY TOLD ME THAT U N UR CUZINS LEFT TO TAKE U HOME!!! U FUCKER U DIDN'T WAIT FOR ME!!LOL... :machinegun: :machinegun: :roflmao:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 10 2006, 12:38 AM~5939165
> *K COOL CUS IM GOING TO PICK IT UP TOMARO AT 1200
> *


ORALE PUES, U'LL HAVE UR FERIA TOMORROW.. HEY DID PONKAS GAVE U HIS FERIA ALREADY?? PINCHE PONKAS!!!LOL


----------



## OSO 805

ME >>>>>>>>>>>:twak:<<<<<<<<<< MONCHES WAT TIME??


----------



## OSO 805

ME>>>>>>>>>> :twak: <<<<<<<<<<<<<MONCHES...................NO FUCKING BITCH I TELL YOU DAM PONKAS


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

OSO WHERE R U ESE?? YA TE FUISTE CABRON!!!LOL..


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 10 2006, 12:48 AM~5939199
> *ME >>>>>>>>>>>:twak:<<<<<<<<<< MONCHES WAT TIME??
> *


LIKE AROUND 10 AM... I'LL GIVE THE FERIA TO UR CUZIN... ANY OF THEM...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 10 2006, 12:50 AM~5939209
> *ME>>>>>>>>>> :twak: <<<<<<<<<<<<<MONCHES...................NO FUCKING BITCH I TELL YOU DAM PONKAS
> *


WTF!! R U CALLING ME A "BITCH"?? CHALES!!... OR U CALLING PONKAS A "BITCH"?? LOL... YA TE DIO LA FERIA O NO?? :uh: :uh:


----------



## OSO 805

DUM ASS PONKAS


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 10 2006, 12:58 AM~5939239
> *DUM ASS PONKAS
> *


NO TE DIO LA FERIA?? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## OSO 805

LOL


----------



## OSO 805

NO DAM IV BEEN WAITING FOR 4 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 10 2006, 01:07 AM~5939262
> *LOL
> *


YES OR NO PENDEJO!!LOL..J/K.. NO?? :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

PINCHE PONKAS!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## OSO 805

WE WENT CRUZING BY YOU PAD FOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OSO 805

WE COOD OF BEEN SPORTING ARE SHIRTS BY NOW DAM IM GOING TO SLAP HIM :machinegun: :angry: :twak: :guns: PONKAS>>>>>>> :buttkick: <<<<<<<<ME


----------



## OSO 805

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa new page bitches


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

AT WHAT TIME ESE?? I WENT TO UR FUCKING CUZIN'S PAD N U WEREN'T THERE!!! :angry:


----------



## OSO 805

dount no it was geting dark i no that


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 10 2006, 01:12 AM~5939282
> *WE COOD OF BEEN SPORTING ARE SHIRTS BY NOW DAM IM GOING TO SLAP HIM :machinegun:  :angry:  :twak:  :guns: PONKAS>>>>>>> :buttkick: <<<<<<<<ME
> *


I'M GONNA DO THA SAME THING!!! LOL.. PINCHE PONKAS PENDEJO!!LOL..


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

IIGHT THEN HOMIES!! IT'S TIME TO GO TO BED NOW.. SO ALRATO...


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 10 2006, 01:20 AM~5939306
> *I'M GONNA DO THA SAME THING!!! LOL.. PINCHE PONKAS PENDEJO!!LOL..
> *


EY WICH ONE WAS PONKAS
:dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Aug 10 2006, 12:52 AM~5939033
> *Hey members first anybody wana jump on this trike kit i got homie for youll 85 its chrome and for the public 100 thats not including shipping so get at me
> *


hey where have you been :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 9 2006, 04:00 PM~5934962
> *4 THE 805 MEMBER INCLUDING SANTA BARBARA..HIT ME UP IF U GUYS COULD SHOW UP TO MY PAD(OXNARD) ON SUNDAY....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 10 2006, 08:04 AM~5940135
> *:thumbsup:
> *


FOOL IF U DO COME BRING ME MY TWISTED CHAINGUARD PUSSY BUT I NOE YOU AINT GOING TO COME CAUSE U NEVER DO PUSSY


----------



## Lil Spanks

mmmmmmmmmmmmm...........pussy


----------



## bluepridelowride13

it says coockies not coochies.........................lol


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 10 2006, 02:14 AM~5939426
> *EY WICH ONE WAS PONKAS
> :dunno:
> *


MEMBER THAT FOO THAT WON THE TROPHY AT THE SANTA BARBARA CAR SHOW??? FROM OUR CHAPTER?? THAT U COULDN'T BELIEVE HE WON IT?? MEMEBER HOMIE?? HE WAS WEARING A HAT...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 10 2006, 02:14 AM~5939426
> *EY WICH ONE WAS PONKAS
> :dunno:
> *


MEMBER THAT FOO THAT WON THE TROPHY AT THE SANTA BARBARA CAR SHOW??? FROM OUR CHAPTER?? THAT U COULDN'T BELIEVE HE WON IT?? MEMEBER HOMIE?? HE WAS WEARING A HAT...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SUP HOMIES!!! :wave: :happysad: uffin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 10 2006, 01:39 PM~5942204
> *MEMBER THAT FOO THAT WON THE TROPHY AT THE SANTA BARBARA CAR SHOW??? FROM OUR CHAPTER?? THAT U COULDN'T BELIEVE HE WON IT?? MEMEBER HOMIE?? HE WAS WEARING A HAT...
> *


so carlos is ponkas


----------



## Lil Spanks

for casper


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

i found caspers lover...


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 10 2006, 02:52 PM~5942648
> *for casper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fool whe dont want to see a pic of when you were lil


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 10 2006, 03:02 PM~5942711
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i never seen your new tatoo art..........


----------



## Lil Spanks

its casper in the back holding my mommy/daddy button


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 10 2006, 03:02 PM~5942711
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME AND MY LOVER BLUEPRIDE13*


DAM CUTTLESS WHEN DID U GUYS START GOING OUT


----------



## Lil Spanks

haaahahahaha....bicth wait till i see you....oh yeah on sunday....


----------



## casper805

FOOL U WONT COME


----------



## Lil Spanks

yes i will.....in your mouth........ :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

heres how my trike looks with the new rims


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 10 2006, 10:03 PM~5945371
> *heres how my trike looks with the new rims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

ill probaly paint the dish too..


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

have i posted this pic of carlos, art, and jesse


----------



## casper805

THE 2 NEWEST MEMBERS TO THEE ARTISTICS


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 10 2006, 10:14 PM~5945433
> *ill probaly paint the dish too..
> *


YEA FOOL U SHOULD PAINT IT WOULD LOOK BETTER


----------



## tequila sunrise

so when is the next show coming up? i know there is elysian park in mid september, but is there anything else? oh, there is a small show on the 26th of this month, but it is hosted by city of chino and held at chino city hall. there aren't trophies. but if i don't have to work on that day i'm gonna go only because its close to home. other than that...


----------



## casper805

August 13, 2006--San Fernando, CA--Majestics SFV presents their 10th Anniversary Picnic at Woodley Park corner of Woodley Ave. and Victory Blvd. Time-6am to ?. All lowrider clubs and famillies welcome. Bring own food and BBQ pits. Hop sponsored by Reds Hydraulics. Hop starts at 10am. Categories for hop- single pump, single luxury, double pump, radical. Cash prizes for first place only.




August 20, 2006-- Azusa, CA--Casuals Car Club Car Show and Hop at Azusa High School. Proceeds go to Aztecs football team. Trophies for 1st, 2nd, 3rd, single, double, and radical hop. Trophies for Street, mild, and full custom. All clubs and solo riders welcome. Lowriders, euros, sports, trucks, bikes and special interest categories. Vendor booths available. Move-in 5am to 9am. Showtime 10am to 5pm. More info Hector(626)216-5089, Art(626)905-4396, Tommie(626)864-2904, Tony(626)319-6950.




September 17, 2006--San Fernando, CA--Victory Outreach presents their 6th Annual Car Show and Concert. Special invites to all clubs and solo riders. 1st, 2nd, 3rd place trophies. Cash prizes. Food booths, games, haircuts, live music, and much more. Showtime 12 noon to 5pm. Location-Victory Outreach 13580 Osborne Street. 91331. More info (818)897-0900.



September 24, 2006--Los Angeles, CA--LA's Finest Car Club presents their first annual picnic at Elysian Park. Free food and drinks. For more info call Pres. Big Rob (323)595-1602 or Vice Pres. Danny (310)722-8986.


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

heres my other rims relaced


----------



## casper805

THAT SHITLOOKS BAD FOOL


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

and im going to go check out some stuff that 1 of phils homie has 4 my bike...he's a chromer and he says he has some shit that he rechromed and the ppl never picked up..


----------



## casper805

THAT GUY WHE WENT TO LAST TIME


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 10 2006, 10:56 PM~5945754
> *THAT GUY WHE WENT TO LAST TIME
> *


yeah he said he'll hook me up this time...so he said to meet him at 8 with a coffee and he'll dig out the stuff.... :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

LOL ESTE GUEY 
EY WAT TIME IS ART GOING TO GET TO YOUR PAD ON SUNDAY


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 10 2006, 10:48 PM~5945699
> *heres my other rims relaced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you relaceed them :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

new page bitches :biggrin:  :0


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 10 2006, 02:14 PM~5942407
> *so carlos is ponkas
> *


SIMON!!LOL... :uh: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 10 2006, 11:37 PM~5945998
> *new page bitches :biggrin:    :0
> *


HEY OSO, DID PONKAS GAVE U THA FERIA?? O QUE?? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

ey its that candy purple dish??


----------



## casper805

ITS MARBLE 2


----------



## bluepridelowride13

those he wanna sell them?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 10 2006, 09:29 PM~5945567
> *August 13, 2006--San Fernando, CA--Majestics SFV presents their 10th Anniversary Picnic at Woodley Park corner of Woodley Ave. and Victory Blvd. Time-6am to ?. All lowrider clubs and famillies welcome. Bring own food and BBQ pits. Hop sponsored by Reds Hydraulics. Hop starts at 10am. Categories for hop- single pump, single luxury, double pump, radical. Cash prizes for first place only.
> August 20, 2006-- Azusa, CA--Casuals Car Club Car Show and Hop at Azusa High School. Proceeds go to Aztecs football team. Trophies for 1st, 2nd, 3rd, single, double, and radical hop. Trophies for Street, mild, and full custom. All clubs and solo riders welcome. Lowriders, euros, sports, trucks, bikes and special interest categories. Vendor booths available. Move-in 5am to 9am. Showtime 10am to 5pm. More info Hector(626)216-5089, Art(626)905-4396, Tommie(626)864-2904, Tony(626)319-6950.
> September 17, 2006--San Fernando, CA--Victory Outreach presents their 6th Annual Car Show and Concert. Special invites to all clubs and solo riders. 1st, 2nd, 3rd place trophies. Cash prizes. Food booths, games, haircuts, live music, and much more. Showtime 12 noon to 5pm. Location-Victory Outreach 13580 Osborne Street. 91331. More info (818)897-0900.
> September 24, 2006--Los Angeles, CA--LA's Finest Car Club presents their first annual picnic at Elysian Park. Free food and drinks. For more info call Pres. Big Rob (323)595-1602 or Vice Pres. Danny (310)722-8986.
> *



and dont forget the shot callers bike show on the 10th of september :biggrin: look for the topic


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 11 2006, 04:33 AM~5946697
> *and dont forget the shot callers bike show on the 10th of september  :biggrin: look for the topic
> *


if thers cood comp ill go :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

kiss my ring bicthes :rofl:


----------



## sick six

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 10 2006, 11:35 PM~5945984
> *you relaceed them :biggrin:
> *


hey homie how much was it to relace them.....


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Aug 11 2006, 01:31 PM~5948943
> *hey homie how much was it to relace them.....
> *


i did them my self


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Aug 11 2006, 12:31 PM~5948943
> *hey homie how much was it to relace them.....
> *


i relaced mines to homie, wacha


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 10 2006, 09:48 PM~5945699
> *heres my other rims relaced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam homie, that shit looks bad, i wouldnt mind doing the same to mine but there might be a chance of getting the dish painted a shade lighter or darker than the frame, know what i mean?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 11 2006, 02:10 PM~5949166
> *i did them my self
> *


EY JR TAKE A BETTER PIC OF THE MARBLE PIECE


----------



## str8 outta denmark

WHATS GOING DOWN ARTISTICS


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Aug 11 2006, 01:23 PM~5949284
> *WHATS GOING DOWN ARTISTICS
> *


not much homie


----------



## str8 outta denmark

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Aug 11 2006, 11:25 PM~5949297
> *not much homie
> *


COOL MAYN... WHATCHA UP TO.. GOT A PIC OF YUR BIKE


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Aug 11 2006, 01:30 PM~5949338
> *COOL MAYN... WHATCHA UP TO.. GOT A PIC OF YUR BIKE
> *


here you go man, still working on it though


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 11 2006, 02:23 PM~5949278
> *EY JR TAKE A BETTER PIC OF THE MARBLE PIECE
> *


u cant really see the marlbe cuz its cameleon u could only see it in the sun but berly see it


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah i wanna see that marble


----------



## str8 outta denmark

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Aug 11 2006, 11:38 PM~5949362
> *here you go man, still working on it though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN HOMIE :0 THATS FUCKING CLEAN..


----------



## NaturalHighII

thanks homie


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 11 2006, 08:23 AM~5947684
> *if thers cood comp ill go :biggrin:
> *


come out and see youre self :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

im not going............or am i... :scrutinize:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

HEY WHAT'S UP HOMIES!!! THEE ARTISTICS CONTROLA!!!
"THEE ARTISTICS B.C. SO~CAL LOMPOC CHAPTER 805"!!... :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

SUP HOMIE WAT HAVE YOU BEEN UP TO 
EY IS OSO STILL GROUNDED
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Aug 11 2006, 02:38 PM~5949362
> *here you go man, still working on it though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAT ELSE DO U NEED TO BUY FOR IT ROGER


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Aug 11 2006, 02:21 PM~5949264
> *dam homie, that shit looks bad, i wouldnt mind doing the same to mine but there might be a chance of getting the dish painted a shade lighter or darker than the frame, know what i mean?
> *


YEAH TRUE...BUT IN MY CASE IT DOSENT REALLY MATTER CUZ MY FRAME IS NOT 1 STRAIGHT CANDY IT HAS LIKE 3 OR 4 DIFFRENT KANDY IN IT..IT DEPENDS HOW U LOOK AT IT TOO :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

WAT HAPPENED TO CARLOS BIKE LOL


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

IT GOT A LIL SCRATCH...AND ART MIGHT NOT BE COMIN ON SUNDAY CUZ HE HAS A PHOTO SHOOT TO ATTENED...................


----------



## casper805

WAT MAGAZINE THIS TIME


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

I DONT THINK THAT ITS 4 A MAG..ITS 4 SOME OTHER SHIT IM NOT SURE....


----------



## Lil Spanks

MAYBEE......IM GOING TO TAKE PIC..SO MAYBE


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 11 2006, 05:11 PM~5950371
> *WAT ELSE DO U NEED TO BUY FOR IT ROGER
> *


i still need to buy a steering wheel, some bee lights, and well some pinstriping too


----------



## Lil Spanks

LIERRRR.......LET ME HAVE IT :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

art if u come bring my parts


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## NaturalHighII

GOOD NEWS OSO, I GOT THE CUPS AND DISC BRAKE ABOUT 5 MINUTES AGO. I AINT GONNA CHROME THEM UNTIL MONDAY THOUGH. CUZ THE GUY DOESNT WORK ON WEEKENDS. YOU SHOULDN HAVE THEM BACK IN ABOUT A WEEK.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Aug 12 2006, 11:15 AM~5953466
> *i still need to buy a steering wheel, some bee lights, and well some pinstriping too
> *


SO U AINT GOING TO REPAINT IT


----------



## NaturalHighII

nah not repainting it, maybe next year


----------



## casper805

WAT COLOR


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Aug 12 2006, 11:55 AM~5953624
> *GOOD NEWS OSO, I GOT THE CUPS AND DISC BRAKE ABOUT 5 MINUTES AGO. I AINT GONNA CHROME THEM UNTIL MONDAY THOUGH. CUZ THE GUY DOESNT WORK ON WEEKENDS. YOU SHOULDN HAVE THEM BACK IN ABOUT A WEEK.
> *


tight :0 :biggrin: dam 2 days shiping :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

look fools my new rims and sissybar on my cuzenz bike :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

THAT SISSY BAR LOOKS BAD FOOL BUT I DONT LIKE THE BIRDCAGE ON IT


----------



## OSO 805

look casper close up :biggrin: its going to be for sale :biggrin: 







:0 :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

FOOL IM SERIOUS THE SCHEME ON THAT BIKE SHOULD BE A COBRA


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 12 2006, 11:56 PM~5956580
> *look casper close up :biggrin: its going to be for sale :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


PINCHE OSO INSTEAD OF THAT, WORK ON MY FUCKING FRAME!!! U SAID IT WAS GONNA BE READY LIKE IN 2 WEEKS AND IT'S BEEN LIKE A MONTH ALREADY!!J/K... I HAVEN'T SEEN ANY PROGRESS ON MY FRAME SINCE I WENT TO UR PAD LIKE 2 OR 3 WEEKS AGO ESE.... CHALES!!.... :uh: :uh:


----------



## ozzylowrider

That frame would definatly look nice as a snake themed bike, have scales painted over the whole bike, a

hook up some kind of water thing that shoots out water out of the steering tube... hahah like its spittin venom


----------



## str8 outta denmark

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 13 2006, 08:56 AM~5956580
> *look casper close up :biggrin: its going to be for sale :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


YOUVE GOT A PM


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Aug 13 2006, 05:11 AM~5957255
> *YOUVE GOT A PM
> *


i love those rims


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 12 2006, 11:56 PM~5956580
> *look casper close up :biggrin: its going to be for sale :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


HOW MUCH


----------



## casper805

EY JR DID U GO WITH THE GUY THAT WAS GOING TO DIG OUT THE PARTS FOR YOU OR NAW


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 13 2006, 05:39 PM~5960307
> *EY JR DID U GO WITH THE GUY THAT WAS GOING TO DIG OUT THE PARTS FOR YOU OR NAW
> *


yeah foo he said to go on wed. morning to pick up my shit..


----------



## casper805

SO WAT WAS IT CAUSE LAST TIME WHE WENT HE COULDNT EVEN EXPLAIN TO US WAT IT WAS


----------



## casper805

August 20, 2006-- Azusa, CA--Casuals Car Club Car Show and Hop at Azusa High School. Proceeds go to Aztecs football team. Trophies for 1st, 2nd, 3rd, single, double, and radical hop. Trophies for Street, mild, and full custom. All clubs and solo riders welcome. Lowriders, euros, sports, trucks, bikes and special interest categories. Vendor booths available. Move-in 5am to 9am. Showtime 10am to 5pm. More info Hector(626)216-5089, Art(626)905-4396, Tommie(626)864-2904, Tony(626)319-6950.


NEXT SUNDAY WHO IS GOING 
ROGER AND ANGEL AND MIKE ALREADY SAID THEY WERE GOING WHO ELSE IS GOING


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 13 2006, 05:44 PM~5960341
> *SO WAT WAS IT CAUSE LAST TIME WHE WENT HE COULDNT EVEN EXPLAIN TO US WAT IT WAS
> *


some little shit...but i got them..so im putting them in the sissy bar


----------



## casper805

DAM THEY WERE THAT SMALL


----------



## NaturalHighII

some pic i took today, but like the question was asked, who and who is going to asuza
(look at my nice ass lawn, thanks to me. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Aug 13 2006, 09:48 PM~5962057
> *some pic i took today, but like the question was asked, who and who is going to asuza
> (look at my nice ass lawn, thanks to me. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOK AT THIS FOOL WITH A PINK BANDANA


----------



## casper805

THAT BIG DIRT SPOT ON THE LAWN IS WERE YOU PASED OUT YESTERDAY HUH AFTER ONLY 2 BEERS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 13 2006, 12:41 AM~5956803
> *PINCHE OSO INSTEAD OF THAT, WORK ON MY FUCKING FRAME!!! U SAID IT WAS GONNA BE READY LIKE IN 2 WEEKS AND IT'S BEEN LIKE A MONTH ALREADY!!J/K... I HAVEN'T SEEN ANY PROGRESS ON MY FRAME SINCE I WENT TO UR PAD LIKE 2 OR 3 WEEKS AGO ESE.... CHALES!!.... :uh:  :uh:
> *


este way :uh: you havent seen eny progress i thot we were going to keap it on the lol till you painted it :uh: :angry: :biggrin:   :cheesy:


----------



## OSO 805

q onda putos been hooking my sounds 2500 kenwood amp,15 sub,2-----6/9,2 tweters,and my jvc cd player!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!........................so we wount get bord at the next show haaaaaaaaaaa.......


----------



## casper805

I NOE LIKE AT THE SB SHOW HUH


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 13 2006, 09:00 PM~5962118
> *THAT BIG DIRT SPOT ON THE LAWN IS WERE YOU PASED OUT YESTERDAY HUH AFTER ONLY 2 BEERS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hell nah ihad like 7


----------



## casper805

DONT LIE FOOL ANGEL TOLD ME YOU ONLY HAD 2


----------



## casper805

AND THEN MONCHIS NEVER CAME THROUGH WITH THE BITCHES HUH ROGER


----------



## NaturalHighII

nah that fool never came with the hynas, and well i had 2 to start


----------



## casper805

ANGEL NO TOMO HUH
MONCHIS SAID QUE NEXT TIME HE WILL TAKE THE BITCHES


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah angel drank, more than me, lol. ah monchis aint bring no one, and ey you guys going to asuza


----------



## casper805

HAPPY B-DAY TO THE HOMIE ANGEL(AZTECBIKE) FROM YOUR HOMIE CASPER FROM THEE ARTISTICS BIKE CLUB VENTURA CHAPTER


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Aug 14 2006, 12:08 AM~5962872
> *yeah angel drank, more than me, lol. ah monchis aint bring no one, and ey you guys going to asuza
> *


IM GOING TO AZUSA FOR SHURE EVEN IF I DONT TAKE A BIKE


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah, i just remeber, happy b-day from the one and only me, myself, and i


----------



## NaturalHighII

oh ok, cool, im taking my shit. im trying to do something to it during the next week, but dont know what to do


----------



## casper805

GET A STEERING WHEEL LOL


----------



## NaturalHighII

no money, you gonna let me borrow some


----------



## casper805

GET IT PINSTRIPED AND SILVER LEAF


----------



## NaturalHighII

i aint got enough money, im fucking broke, i barely have enough to get those cups chromed


----------



## casper805

ITS ONLY 60 TO PINSTRIPE AND SILVER LEAF THE WHOLE FRAME AND FENDERS


----------



## NaturalHighII

i only got 20


----------



## OSO 805

new page bitches!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## casper805

LOL UR TO LAATE OSO LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Aug 14 2006, 12:21 AM~5962934
> *i only got 20
> *


SO THATS JUST FOR THE CUPS HUH


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

ey art have you gave roger the cups yet homie?


----------



## casper805

I THINK ARTS IN A GOOD MOOD TODAY


----------



## bluepridelowride13

ey casper you got my info??oh and you got a message in myspace........


----------



## bluepridelowride13

ey casper you got my info??oh and you got a message in myspace........


----------



## bluepridelowride13

ey casper you got my info??oh and you got a message in myspace........


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

my bad for the triple........


----------



## casper805

NAW FOOL HE IS STILL IN SCHOOL HOMIE LOOK AT THE TIME


----------



## bluepridelowride13

i thought they had different time........ :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## casper805

YEA BUT HE IS STILL IN SCHOOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

pics on seat :dunno:


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:buttkick: :rofl:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

seat pics :twak:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

let me see :biggrin:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

hey art u guys going to vegas...i mean the club...wat about the cremator


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

kool see u there


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

WHERE THE FUCK IS EVERY 1 AT...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

WHATS UP FELLAS


----------



## casper805

SUP DANNY YOU STILL ADDING NEW THINGS TO GET IT READY FOR VEGAS


----------



## OSO 805

q onda casper???


----------



## casper805

SUP HOMIE


----------



## casper805

EY OSO SO YOUR TRIKE IS ON THE DOWN LOW UNTIL THE SHOW


----------



## bluepridelowride13

ey casper you got the info?


----------



## casper805

HE DIDNT HIT ME UP HOMIE IF YOU WANT I WILL HIT HIM UP TOMMOROW


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

GO TO CHAT BIATCHES


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 14 2006, 10:00 PM~5969544
> *EY OSO SO YOUR TRIKE IS ON THE DOWN LOW UNTIL THE SHOW
> *


 :biggrin: yup :0


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 13 2006, 10:53 PM~5962426
> *este way :uh: you  havent seen eny progress i thot we were going to keap it on the lol till you painted it :uh:  :angry:  :biggrin:      :cheesy:
> *


But u haven't done shit to it!!! it's still tha same as I saw it like 3 weeks ago!!..lol... hopefully u work on it today!!!... :uh:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

CHALES OSO, BETTER START WORKING ON THA FRAMES CUZ THE "SHOT CALLERS CAR SHOW" IS COMING FOO,... SIMON HIT ME UP LATER...


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

art can u post up pics of the cremator's hydro setup...want to check it out...didnt get a good look at it at the veijto show


----------



## Lil Spanks

:nono: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERT71MC

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 15 2006, 11:10 AM~5972276
> *:nono:  :biggrin:
> *


ARE YOU INTERESTED IN A TRIKE I LIVE AROUND THE CORNER FROM U, LET ME KNOW


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Aug 15 2006, 11:11 AM~5972285
> *ARE YOU INTERESTED IN A TRIKE I LIVE AROUND THE CORNER FROM U, LET ME KNOW
> *


got pics...i might be :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERT71MC

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Aug 15 2006, 11:12 AM~5972294
> *got pics...i might be :biggrin:
> *


ARE YOU VICTORS SON


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Aug 15 2006, 11:12 AM~5972298
> *ARE YOU VICTORS SON
> *


yup :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERT71MC

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Aug 15 2006, 11:14 AM~5972310
> *yup :biggrin:
> *


ITS ME BOBBY


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 15 2006, 11:10 AM~5972276
> *:nono:  :biggrin:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Aug 15 2006, 12:15 PM~5972323
> *ITS ME BOBBY
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

you live around the corner from who?????


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 15 2006, 03:32 PM~5974424
> *:dunno:
> *


talkin to me


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 15 2006, 03:32 PM~5974429
> *you live around the corner from who?????
> *


from u


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 15 2006, 03:32 PM~5974429
> *you live around the corner from who?????
> *


HE IS SAYING HE LIVES AROUND THE CORNER FROM YOU


----------



## Lil Spanks

i dont know who he is.... :dunno:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 15 2006, 03:55 PM~5974562
> *i dont know who he is.... :dunno:
> *


he seen u wit the trailor full of bikes...unless sumone else lives by disneyland..do u art live around there


----------



## Lil Spanks

i live by the mouse


----------



## THE REBIRTH

yea he lives thee to he say u wit the cremator and other bikes on a trailor....seat pics :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

cremator does not go on a tralier......


----------



## Lil Spanks

im still at work..


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 15 2006, 04:00 PM~5974605
> *cremator does not go on a tralier......
> *


o well he has seen it....


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 15 2006, 04:01 PM~5974610
> *im still at work..
> *


when u get off :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

im getting offffffffffffffffffff....oh yea...oh in the chicks eye :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## OSO 805

:biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 15 2006, 12:49 AM~5970270
> *But u haven't done shit to it!!! it's still tha same as I saw it like 3 weeks ago!!..lol... hopefully u work on it today!!!... :uh:
> *


hear fool so you wont be bitching :uh: i welded every thing just need to bondo every thing :angry: :biggrin:  dount wory fool i got this


----------



## bluepridelowride13

whos is that bike?


----------



## OSO 805

sup fools


----------



## OSO 805

new page bitches ..........................its monches bike im making it for him


----------



## bluepridelowride13

thats a pretty bad bike...


----------



## OSO 805

rogers bike is next!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluepridelowride13

then my next project......


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 15 2006, 05:24 PM~5975223
> *thats a pretty bad bike...
> *


yea i like how its coming out :biggrin:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

how much you charching monches?


----------



## OSO 805

alout


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey oso, imchanging the theme, i still want the tank like i said but the skirt i wanted diferent now


----------



## OSO 805

naw jp 140..............................and then caspers!!!!!!!!


----------



## casper805

DIDNT YOU DO ANOTHER BLUE BIKE 2 WERES THE PIC OF THAT ONE


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Aug 15 2006, 05:30 PM~5975264
> *ey oso, imchanging the theme, i still want the tank like i said but the skirt i wanted diferent now
> *


thats cool fool watever you want :biggrin:  tell me wat them your going with i might be able to come up with somthing :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

EY OSO LATER ON TELL ME WAT THE NEW THEME OF YOUR BIKE IS GOING TO BE SO I CAN DESIGHN YOUR FORKS


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 15 2006, 05:31 PM~5975274
> *DIDNT YOU DO ANOTHER BLUE BIKE 2 WERES THE PIC OF THAT ONE
> *































here are some bikes iv done :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 15 2006, 05:36 PM~5975299
> *EY OSO LATER ON TELL ME WAT THE NEW THEME OF YOUR BIKE IS GOING TO BE SO I CAN DESIGHN YOUR FORKS
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## OSO 805

ey you fools want to see my new frame????


----------



## OSO 805

??????????????????????


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 15 2006, 05:38 PM~5975314
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are some bikes iv done :biggrin:
> *


THIS BIKE WOULD HAVE LOOKED BETTER IF EVERYTHING POPED ALL THE WAY OUT


----------



## OSO 805

dam im going to do all of lompoc chap frames!!!!!!!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 15 2006, 05:42 PM~5975342
> *ey you fools want to see my new frame????
> *


YEA SHOW US


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 15 2006, 05:44 PM~5975353
> *THIS BIKE WOULD HAVE LOOKED BETTER IF EVERYTHING POPED ALL THE WAY OUT
> *


like the other three d frames :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 15 2006, 05:45 PM~5975359
> *YEA SHOW US
> *


yea i will hold on im going to go put the trike to gether and take a pic :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 15 2006, 05:46 PM~5975369
> *like the other three d frames :biggrin:
> *


YEA AND IF THE SEAT POST WAS CUT OFF


----------



## OSO 805

im uplouding the pics


----------



## casper805




----------



## NaturalHighII

fuck it fool come up with a design for me


----------



## OSO 805

:biggrin: did you see it...............................alright ill come up with somthing :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

WHO ME OR OSO


----------



## NaturalHighII

fuck it los dos


----------



## ozzylowrider

Do you spend alot of money on bondo ?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 15 2006, 06:12 PM~5975498
> *
> [/b][/quote]
> FOO U SHOULD HAVE JUST USED THE SAME DESIGHN IN THE FRONT ASS THE BACK
> ROGER WATS THE THEME OF YOUR BIKE GOING TO BE*


----------



## NaturalHighII

WELL I WAS GONNA GO WITH THAT HEART THEMED BIKE , BUT FUCK THAT, I ALWAYS WANTED SOMETHING TO DO WITH THAT MOVIE, "THE DAY AFTER TOMMORROW", AND WELL IF I GET A DESIGN, WELL ITLL BE CALLED THAT


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Aug 15 2006, 06:14 PM~5975511
> *Do you spend alot of money on bondo ?
> *


not relly :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

thanks casper :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Aug 15 2006, 06:16 PM~5975521
> *WELL I WAS GONNA GO WITH THAT HEART THEMED BIKE , BUT FUCK THAT, I ALWAYS WANTED SOMETHING TO DO WITH THAT MOVIE, "THE DAY AFTER TOMMORROW", AND WELL IF I GET A DESIGN, WELL ITLL BE CALLED THAT
> *


thats a tight them :biggrin: :0


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 15 2006, 06:21 PM~5975557
> *thanks casper :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OSO 805

so its not for your girl no more???


----------



## NaturalHighII

NAH FUCK THAT I CHANGED MY MIND


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Aug 15 2006, 06:25 PM~5975588
> *NAH FUCK THAT I CHANGED MY MIND
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OSO 805

ey im outs ill be back laterz!!!!!!!!!..................................monches hit me up fool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OSO 805

new page bitches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Aug 15 2006, 06:25 PM~5975588
> *NAH FUCK THAT I CHANGED MY MIND
> *


BUT THE BOTTOM POLE WILL STILL BE CUTT OFF


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 15 2006, 05:38 PM~5975314
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are some bikes iv done :biggrin:
> *


FOO U DIDN'T DO THE "SKY BLUE" ONE!!! THA ONE WITH THA BLUE RAG!! U DIDN'T DO THAT ONE OSO U FUCKEN' LIAR!!!...LOL... I KNOW U DID THE OTHER ONES BUT NOT THAT ONE FOO, STOP BEING A LIAR!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 15 2006, 05:19 PM~5975187
> *hear fool so you wont be bitching :uh: i welded every thing just need to bondo every thing :angry:  :biggrin:   dount wory fool i got this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH HELL NO!!! THAT SHIT LOOKS FUCKIN' BAD MY FRIEND!!!!! OH SHIT I'M TRIPPIN'!!!LOL... THANKS OSO UR GREAT MY FRIEND!!!LOL...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 15 2006, 05:19 PM~5975187
> *hear fool so you wont be bitching :uh: i welded every thing just need to bondo every thing :angry:  :biggrin:   dount wory fool i got this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH HELL NO!!! THAT SHIT LOOKS FUCKIN' BAD MY FRIEND!!!!! OH SHIT I'M TRIPPIN'!!!LOL... THANKS OSO UR GREAT MY FRIEND!!!LOL... :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 15 2006, 05:28 PM~5975245
> *how much you charching monches?
> *


EXCUSE ME MY FRIEND!!!LOL... IS "MONCHIS" IIGHT?? NOT MONCHES!!! :uh: :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## str8 outta denmark

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 16 2006, 04:41 PM~5978744
> *:wave:
> *


SUP :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## str8 outta denmark




----------



## Lil Spanks

:machinegun:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 16 2006, 09:11 AM~5977464
> *OH HELL NO!!! THAT SHIT LOOKS FUCKIN' BAD MY FRIEND!!!!! OH SHIT I'M TRIPPIN'!!!LOL... THANKS OSO UR GREAT MY FRIEND!!!LOL...  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


That's pretty damn bad ass right there :thumbsup:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 16 2006, 08:25 AM~5978924
> *That's pretty damn bad ass right there :thumbsup:
> *


yup cuz im making it :biggrin:  :0


----------



## str8 outta denmark

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 16 2006, 05:29 PM~5978942
> *yup cuz im making it :biggrin:    :0
> *


Sup homie.. Uve read the PM i send u about the C/C bar?


----------



## Lil Spanks

:machinegun:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 15 2006, 11:04 PM~5977420
> *FOO U DIDN'T DO THE "SKY BLUE" ONE!!! THA ONE WITH THA BLUE RAG!! U DIDN'T DO THAT ONE OSO U FUCKEN' LIAR!!!...LOL... I KNOW U DID THE OTHER ONES BUT NOT THAT ONE FOO, STOP BEING A LIAR!!!  :angry:  :angry:
> *


haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa i know fool im just playing with thes fools :angry: :roflmao: :angry: :roflmao: :angry: :roflmao: :angry: :roflmao:  :cheesy: :machinegun:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Aug 16 2006, 08:31 AM~5978953
> *Sup homie.. Uve read the PM i send u about the C/C bar?
> *


you got a pm :biggrin:


----------



## str8 outta denmark

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 16 2006, 05:38 PM~5978987
> *you got a pm :biggrin:
> *


whats your ZIP code?


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Aug 16 2006, 08:50 AM~5979053
> *whats your ZIP code?
> *


93436 :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

thee artistics to the fullest  :cheesy: :machinegun:


----------



## str8 outta denmark

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 16 2006, 05:53 PM~5979082
> *93436 :biggrin:
> *


Ohok.. What can you ship with besides UPS .. That cost's a phucking lot..


----------



## OSO 805

fuck weres every 1 at??????? eric that bitch????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Aug 16 2006, 08:56 AM~5979096
> *Ohok.. What can you ship with besides UPS .. That cost's a phucking lot..
> *


post office,fedex, :biggrin:


----------



## str8 outta denmark

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 16 2006, 05:57 PM~5979107
> *post office,fedex, :biggrin:
> *


uh yeah i forgot, FedEx :biggrin: . But its fucked up.. it costs 24 dollars to get a sissybar shipped to USA.. but around 200 with UPS from US to Dk :angry:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Aug 16 2006, 08:59 AM~5979118
> *uh yeah i forgot, FedEx  :biggrin: . But its fucked up.. it costs 24 dollars to get a sissybar shipped to USA.. but around 200 with UPS from US to Dk  :angry:
> *


dam  :around: thats a lot


----------



## str8 outta denmark

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 16 2006, 06:01 PM~5979142
> *dam   :around: thats a lot
> *


yep.. its fucked up, how is the chrome and gold on the sissybar?


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Aug 16 2006, 09:03 AM~5979155
> *yep.. its fucked up, how is the chrome and gold on the sissybar?
> *


nothing rong with it its clean  dount think its show crome


----------



## str8 outta denmark

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 16 2006, 06:07 PM~5979186
> *nothing rong with it its clean  dount think its shoe crome
> *


As long as it doesnt need any rechroming :biggrin: .. that shit is expensive


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Aug 16 2006, 09:09 AM~5979198
> *As long as it doesnt need any rechroming  :biggrin:  .. that shit is expensive
> *


so you doun to buy :biggrin:


----------



## str8 outta denmark

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 16 2006, 06:12 PM~5979217
> *so you doun to buy :biggrin:
> *


fuck dat i want a c/c bar :biggrin: .. just gotta find out that shipping crap


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## str8 outta denmark

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 16 2006, 08:37 PM~5980269
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:tongue:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

:cheesy:


----------



## OSO 805

:wave: <<<<<<<<<<< :buttkick: :burn:


----------



## OSO 805

qonda bitches


----------



## casper805

SUP HOMIE QUE ASES


----------



## OSO 805

ey casper can you dezine some forks for me??? just make it flow with the bike :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

new page bitches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## casper805

YEA I GOT SOME ALREADY BUT YOU GOTTA TELL ME THE THEME OF IT THAT WOULD HELP MORE


----------



## OSO 805

bad news fools :tears:


----------



## casper805

WAT


----------



## OSO 805

i found out to day monches was gay :tears: ............................................................... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 16 2006, 03:03 PM~5981405
> *i found out to day monches was gay :tears: ............................................................... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 16 2006, 03:00 PM~5981391
> *YEA I GOT SOME ALREADY BUT YOU GOTTA TELL ME THE THEME OF IT THAT WOULD HELP MORE
> *


dont got a theme  but im calling it el peligroso :cheesy:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 16 2006, 03:00 PM~5981391
> *YEA I GOT SOME ALREADY BUT YOU GOTTA TELL ME THE THEME OF IT THAT WOULD HELP MORE
> *


um can u think of 1 fool :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

YEA ILL THINK OF ONE


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 16 2006, 03:05 PM~5981419
> *dont got a theme   but im calling it el peligroso :cheesy:
> *


you no wat that means right???????/......................................the dangeres one :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

YES FOOL I NOE WAT IT MEANS


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 16 2006, 03:08 PM~5981434
> *YEA ILL THINK OF ONE
> *


ey i now wat im geting a airbrush of art posing naked on the tank :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OSO 805

im fucking bord :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: ey monches i layd out some bondo to day :buttkick: :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 16 2006, 04:10 PM~5981449
> *ey i now wat im geting a airbrush of art posing naked on the tank :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


now thats just dirty.....hey roger emtpy you mail


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 16 2006, 03:12 PM~5981463
> *im fucking bord :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: ey monches  i layd out some bondo to day :buttkick:  :wave:
> *


I THOUGHT IT WAS MONCHIS NOT MONCHES


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 16 2006, 03:10 PM~5981449
> *ey i now wat im geting a airbrush of art posing naked on the tank :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:nono: :machinegun:


----------



## casper805

:0


----------



## bluepridelowride13

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 17 2006, 01:10 AM~5981449
> *ey i now wat im geting a airbrush of art posing naked on the tank :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Lil Spanks

tony u know you want to see that... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 17 2006, 01:57 AM~5981713
> *tony u know you want to see that... :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


NO what I really wanted to see was some of them models coming around at the Nationals show start lifting their tops but I didn't see none of that :tears:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 16 2006, 03:31 PM~5981531
> *:nono:  :machinegun:
> *


alright not naked but art and tonyo holding hands :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: and tonyo kissing arts ring :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 17 2006, 01:59 AM~5981729
> *alright not naked but art and tonyo holding hands :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: and tonyo kissing arts ring :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Damn it don't be letting secrets out about next year's "Art and TonyO Bike" :twak: Its gonna be just like the Vinnie and Mikey bike from OCC :cheesy:


----------



## OSO 805

owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww haaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaa


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 16 2006, 03:19 PM~5981510
> *I THOUGHT IT WAS MONCHIS NOT MONCHES
> *


wat ever :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 16 2006, 05:01 PM~5981740
> *Damn it don't be letting secrets out about next year's  "Art and TonyO Bike"  :twak:    Its gonna be just like the Vinnie and Mikey bike from OCC  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## bluepridelowride13




----------



## Lil Spanks

your my boy blu................. :roflmao:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

hell nah reemeber brown is......


----------



## Lil Spanks

:scrutinize: hey i dont swing that way....if i have too :rofl:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

lol....


----------



## NaturalHighII

inbox Emptied...


----------



## Lil Spanks

BOUT TIME


----------



## Lil Spanks

ROGER...I HAVE SOME PARTS THAT NEED CHROME...


----------



## casper805

NO U DONT


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 16 2006, 03:03 PM~5981405
> *i found out to day I'M gay :tears: ............................................................... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THANK U OSO NOW EVERYONE KNOWS!!!J/K.... FUCK U OSO UR GAY!!!!! I'M NOT FUCKEN' GAY FOO!!!! :uh: :uh:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 16 2006, 04:05 PM~5981762
> *wat ever :uh:    :biggrin:
> *


hey is "MONCHIS"!!! it's not fuken' monches!!! :angry: :angry: :machinegun: :buttkick: :guns: :thumbsdown:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 17 2006, 12:19 AM~5984730
> *THANK U OSO NOW EVERYONE KNOWS!!!J/K.... FUCK U OSO UR GAY!!!!! I'M NOT FUCKEN' GAY FOO!!!! :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

hey give me pictures of "cady blue paint jobs" please....    


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1144634749.jpg


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

hey what kind of blue is this: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1144634749.jpg :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

how would this blue look with silver flakes??? click on it!!...   
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1144634749.jpg


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 17 2006, 01:18 AM~5984866
> *hey give me pictures of "cady blue paint jobs" please....
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1144634749.jpg
> *


CADY OR CANDY


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 17 2006, 01:32 AM~5984898
> *CADY OR CANDY
> *


IS "CANDY"... SORRY....


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 17 2006, 01:19 AM~5984730
> *THANK U OSO NOW EVERYONE KNOWS!!!J/K.... FUCK U OSO UR GAY!!!!! I'M NOT FUCKEN' GAY FOO!!!! :uh:  :uh:
> *


more gayer than richered simmons :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

who here wants a bofa


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 16 2006, 03:59 PM~5981729
> *alright not naked but art and tonyo holding hands :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: and tonyo kissing arts ring :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

HEY ART WHAT'S UP!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave: YOU DONT EAT SUSHI.STRICKLY BEEF HUH....LOL


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 16 2006, 07:20 PM~5982876
> *:scrutinize: hey i dont swing that way....if i have too :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Aug 16 2006, 09:14 AM~5979231
> *fuck dat i want a c/c bar  :biggrin: .. just gotta find out that shipping crap
> *


SO DID U BUY IT OR NO


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

:wave:


----------



## str8 outta denmark

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 18 2006, 08:45 PM~5994850
> *:wave:
> *


sup :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

GOOD NEWS, I SENT MY D TWIST CUPS YESTERDAY TO GET CHROMED, I GOT THEM BACK TODAY. THEM SHITS LOOK FUCKING BAD. I ALREADY PUT THEM ON MY BIKE, SO FOR WHOEVER IS GOING TO THE SHOW THIS SUNDAY, THEY ARE GONAN GET TO SEE THEM, AND EY OSO, HE SAID THAT THE CHROMING FOR THE CUPS IS HARDER THEN WHAT HE THOUGHT. IT WAS $25 FOR THE 2 SETS OF CUPS AND THE DISC BRAKE. I BARELY SENT THOSE 2 SETS AND THE DISC TODAY. IM GETTING THEM BACK MONDAY


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 19 2006, 01:24 AM~5996267
> *:thumbsup:
> *


:wave: Whatup man? I'm bored as phuck right now. Post up some boobie pics


----------



## NaturalHighII

NOT A BOOBIE PIC, BUT JUST TO START


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 18 2006, 03:32 PM~5996310
> *:wave:  Whatup man?  I'm bored as phuck right now.  Post up some boobie pics
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

casper..........your king


----------



## Lil Spanks

casper empty your box


----------



## casper805

DONE


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

wow that bitch got some spread ass nipples........ :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Aztecbike

ROGER ARE YOU READY FOR SUNDAY'S SHOW AND HOW ABOUT EVERONE ELSE WHO IS GOING?


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave: WHAT TIME ARE YOU SHOWING UP..AND ARE YOU BRING THE HOUSE..CANOPE


----------



## casper805

ART YOUR TAKING THE BEER RIGHT IN YOUR LIL COOLER LIKE ALWAYS


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

AND AT THE END OF THE DAY....THIS IS ME :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Aug 18 2006, 07:56 PM~5997784
> *ROGER ARE YOU READY FOR SUNDAY'S SHOW AND HOW ABOUT EVERONE ELSE WHO IS GOING?
> *


IM GOING AND MIKE SAID HE WAS GOING 2


----------



## Lil Spanks

YEA MIKES GOING...WHAT TIME IS EVERY ONE GETTING THERE AT...


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 18 2006, 08:04 PM~5997839
> *AND AT THE END OF THE DAY....THIS IS ME :roflmao:  :barf:
> *


YOU GOING TO HIDE IT IN A CUP AGAIN








DONT LET THIS HAPPEN AGAIN ART


----------



## Lil Spanks

DAMM YOU...BUT THIS TIME ITLL BE A SIPPY CUP


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 18 2006, 08:14 PM~5997914
> *DAMM YOU...BUT THIS TIME ITLL BE A SIPPY CUP
> *


YOUR GOING TO USE A BABY BOTTLE


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 18 2006, 08:20 PM~5997940
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

AND FOR JR WHERE EVER HE IS..


----------



## Lil Spanks

I MEAN THIS ONE


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## bluepridelowride13

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 18 2006, 08:28 PM~5997982
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a new projec or wat


----------



## bluepridelowride13

is all good and all but the sissy bar its the one that aint passing my test......


----------



## sic713

coming soon fellas


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey casper, so you're going to the show?


----------



## casper805

YEA IM GOING IMA TAKE YOU MY CUPS


----------



## Aztecbike

YEAH IM TAKING MY CANOPE AND ABOUT THE TIME TO MEET UP THERE YOU LET ME KNOW?


----------



## *SEEZER*

ay wheres eric at? ay eric check your myspace inbox and your pm's.....im goin to el paso tonight at 6 to b there at 9 in da mornin.... :biggrin:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

he hasent been on in like a long time...


----------



## *SEEZER*

yeah i noticed...im gonna hit him up when i get there..


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Aug 19 2006, 02:05 PM~6001095
> *ay wheres eric at? ay eric check your myspace inbox and your pm's.....im goin to el paso tonight at 6 to b there at 9 in da mornin.... :biggrin:
> *


I TOLD HIM YOU WERE GOING HE SAID JUST TO HIT HIM UP WHEN YOU GET THERE


----------



## bluepridelowride13

:wave:


----------



## casper805

SUP JESSE WHENS YOUR NEXT SHOW?????


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 19 2006, 02:13 PM~6001329
> *I TOLD HIM YOU WERE GOING HE SAID JUST TO HIT HIM UP WHEN YOU GET THERE
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey good news ppl, well i got the 2 sets of cups and the disc brake back from the chromer today. (there oso's) so tommorrow im taking them to the show so you guys can see the quality of the chrome, ill try and post pics later on


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Aug 19 2006, 05:28 PM~6001753
> *ey good news ppl, well i got the 2 sets of cups and the disc brake back from the chromer today. (there oso's) so tommorrow im taking them to the show so you guys can see the quality of the chrome, ill try and post pics later on
> *


yesssssssssssssssssssssss :biggrin: :cheesy: tight dose the disk brake look good :0 :cheesy: post pics


----------



## OSO 805

sup casper


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 19 2006, 09:05 PM~6002832
> *sup casper
> *


SUP OSO


----------



## OSO 805

thanks fool but shiping only takes 2 days and me and monches spliting it in half so it not much..................................plus i still have to go over ther and pic them up  :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

SO WHEN YOU GUYS COMING DOWN HERE TO OXNARD


----------



## OSO 805

not sher any more...........................................need to get a ride


----------



## casper805

ANGEL WAT TIME YOU GUYS GETTING THERE


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

WELL ILL SEE EVERY 1 AT THE SHOW TOMMOROW..........IF I DONT GET LOST CUZ I WAS TRYING TO HIT UP ART TO GIVE ME DIRECTIONS BUT HE DIDNT ANSWER...***...


----------



## Aztecbike

Azusa High School 

240 North Cerritos Ave.
Azusa, CA 91702 

I beleive this is the address


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 19 2006, 09:23 PM~6002912
> *not sher any more...........................................need to get a ride
> *


WE CAN ASK "SAMY" BUT WE MIGHT NOT MAKE IT TO OXNARD CUZ WE MIGHT DIE!! :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SO LOOK FOR A RIDE!!!!


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

HEY OSO I CALLED U YESTERDAY AND TODAY AND U WEREN'T THERE!! :angry: :biggrin:  AND TODAY UR MOM SAID U WERE TAKING A SHOWER!!! :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: LOL...J/K... SIMON SO HIT ME UP MIJA!!LOL...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE WHO'S GOING TO THA SHOW!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

HEY "CASPER" I KNOW WHAT COLOR I'M GETTING FOR MY BIKE: IS "KANDY COBALT"


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

AZUSA SHOW WAS WACK..THERE WASENT ANY GILRS AND ONLY LIKE 20-30 CARS....ART TOOK FIRST, ANGEL (AZTEC BIKE)TOOK 2ND AND I TOOK 3RD...WE TOOK ALL THE TWO WHEEL CATEGORY..


----------



## OSO 805

any body got pics of my parts???


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 20 2006, 05:31 PM~6006377
> *AZUSA SHOW WAS WACK..THERE WASENT ANY GILRS AND ONLY LIKE 20-30 CARS....ART TOOK FIRST, ANGEL (AZTEC BIKE)TOOK 2ND AND I TOOK 3RD...WE TOOK ALL THE TWO WHEEL CATEGORY..
> *


that sukes  no girls


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 20 2006, 01:02 AM~6003809
> *   HEY OSO I CALLED U YESTERDAY AND TODAY AND U WEREN'T THERE!! :angry:  :biggrin:    AND TODAY UR MOM SAID U WERE TAKING A SHOWER!!! :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao: LOL...J/K... SIMON SO HIT ME UP MIJA!!LOL...
> *


your triping homie i was at work.........................plus no 1 was at my pad :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

new page bitches!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

I SAW THE CUPS AND DISC...VERY NICE..BUT I HAD TO SELL THEM TO GET A PHILLIPIN HOOKER :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

bitches no 1 is on today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

CUZ EVERYONE GOT BACK FROM THE SHOW.....


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 20 2006, 06:49 PM~6006694
> *I SAW THE CUPS AND DISC...VERY NICE..BUT I HAD TO SELL THEM TO GET A PHILLIPIN HOOKER :biggrin:
> *


 :0you beter pass that bitch :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

YEAH I WILL CUZ I FOUND OUT IT WAS A DUDE...AND IT WAS MONCHIS :rofl:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 20 2006, 07:02 PM~6006791
> *YEAH I WILL CUZ I FOUND OUT IT WAS A DUDE...AND IT WAS MONCHIS  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :ugh:


----------



## OSO 805

roger you got pics????


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

jr your my hero


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

WHY??


----------



## casper805

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 20 2006, 07:35 PM~6006990
> *roger you got pics????
> *


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

HERES ART BOYCOTTING LRM SHOWS....


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 20 2006, 09:04 PM~6007561
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS ROGER


----------



## casper805

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## OSO 805

>


----------



## casper805

> hoos are the 16 inch rims ??? :biggrin:parts came out nice :biggrin: thanks roger ;) ........................ill send the money to maro :biggrin: and maybe a ingraved sproket :biggrin: hit me up roger i need some imfo on some shit........
> [/quote]
> THERE FROM THE CONTINENTAL KITS
Click to expand...


----------



## OSO 805

ey hoo can relace my rims without fucking them up???????????


----------



## OSO 805

monchis the bitch did you see the cups fool??????????


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 20 2006, 10:14 PM~6007996
> *ey hoo can relace my rims without fucking them up???????????
> *


ERIC 
JR
ROGER


----------



## OSO 805

????????????


----------



## casper805

THERE THE ONES THAT COULD RELACE THEM WITH OUT FUCKING THEM UP


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 20 2006, 10:17 PM~6008011
> *ERIC
> JR
> ROGER
> *


eric to far ..........jr dount no if hes bizy :biggrin: ................roger same :biggrin: ???????????????????


----------



## OSO 805

hoos green seet is that????/


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 20 2006, 10:22 PM~6008043
> *hoos green seet is that????/
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> your triping homie i was at work.........................plus no 1 was at my pad :uh:  :biggrin:
> [/quot
> I AIN'T TRIPPIN' ESE, I CALLED U AND UR MOM SAID THAT U WERE IN THA SHOWER.... SIMON... :uh: :uh:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 20 2006, 08:21 PM~6007302
> *:biggrin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hoos the homie on the cell his shirt looks like it says thee artistics los angeles chap :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 20 2006, 08:50 PM~6007453
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN MY CUPS LOOK NICE!!!!!!! :biggrin:   THANKS


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 20 2006, 07:02 PM~6006791
> *YEAH I WILL CUZ I FOUND OUT IT WAS A DUDE...AND IT WAS MONCHIS  :rofl:
> *


OH FUCK THAT SHIT!!! I'M STRAIGHT!!! FUCK I'M NOT GAY!!! :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> your triping homie i was at work.........................plus no 1 was at my pad :uh:  :biggrin:
> [/quot
> I AIN'T TRIPPIN' ESE, I CALLED U AND UR MOM SAID THAT U WERE IN THA SHOWER.... SIMON... :uh: :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: :uh: :uh: bener :uh: :uh: :uh: me>>>> :twak: <<<<<<monchis..........monchis>>>>> :buttkick: <<<<<me....................monchis>>>> :worship:>>>> :angel: <<<<me...........
Click to expand...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 20 2006, 08:21 PM~6007302
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW NICE BIKES!!!  :biggrin:  :0  :worship:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 20 2006, 10:34 PM~6008133
> *OH FUCK THAT SHIT!!! I'M STRAIGHT!!! FUCK I'M NOT GAY!!! :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


are you sher...................................du monchis ther nice bikes thee artistics bitch :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 20 2006, 10:36 PM~6008144
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: bener :uh:  :uh:  :uh: me>>>> :twak: <<<<<<monchis..........monchis>>>>> :buttkick: <<<<<me....................monchis>>>> :worship:>>>>  :angel: <<<<me...........
> *


HAHA NOT WHAT UR MOMMA SAID PUNK!!!LOL...J/K... :biggrin: :biggrin: SERIO HOMIE DON'T LIE U WERE IN THA SHOWER, AT LEAST U SHOWER MY FRIEND!!LOL... UR A ****** TOO ESE!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 20 2006, 10:38 PM~6008162
> *are you sher...................................du monchis ther nice bikes thee artistics bitch :biggrin:
> *


I'M SURE ESE R U SURE??LOL... HELL YEAH "THEE ARTISTICS" THA BEST!!!! FUCK THA HATERS!!!!!!


----------



## OSO 805

thee artistics bitch fuck the rest cuz thay know we are the best :0  ...............................and fuck monches too :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :scrutinize: :tongue:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 20 2006, 10:38 PM~6008162
> *are you sher...................................du monchis ther nice bikes thee artistics bitch :biggrin:
> *


I'M SURE ESE R U SURE??LOL... HELL YEAH "THEE ARTISTICS" THA BEST!!!! FUCK THA HATERS!!!!!!


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 20 2006, 10:42 PM~6008178
> *thee artistics bitch fuck the rest cuz thay know we are the best :0   ...............................and fuck monches too :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0  :scrutinize:  :tongue:
> *


AWW!! DON'T BE A LIL BITCH OSO!!! FUCK U TOO!!! :angry: :angry: LOL... NAW JUST BE COOL


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 20 2006, 10:44 PM~6008185
> *AWW!! DON'T BE A LIL BITCH OSO!!! FUCK U TOO!!! :angry:  :angry: LOL... NAW JUST BE COOL
> *


 :angry: :scrutinize: :nono: bitch..............................cool fuck that and you to :scrutinize: :guns:  :uh:


----------



## OSO 805

new page bitches


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 20 2006, 06:40 PM~6006644
> *that sukes  no girls
> *


AWW NO GURLS!!!  NEXT SHOW I WANNA GET LAID BY A FINEASS HYNA :0  :biggrin:   :cheesy:


----------



## OSO 805

sup tears?????


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 20 2006, 10:47 PM~6008196
> *AWW NO GIYS!!!  NEXT SHOW I WANNA GET LAID BY A FINE ASS art:0    :biggrin:      :cheesy:
> *


thats nasty fool :uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 20 2006, 10:30 PM~6008106
> *hoos the homie on the cell his shirt looks like it says thee artistics  los angeles chap :biggrin:
> *


YEA THATS AZTECBIKE THAT SHIRT IS BAD THERE DIKIES I ORDER ONE FROM HIM BUT ITS GOING TO SAY VENTURA CHAPTER


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 20 2006, 10:46 PM~6008190
> *:angry:  :scrutinize:  :nono: bitch..............................cool fuck that and you to :scrutinize:  :guns:    :uh:
> *


PINCHE OSO CULERO!!! :angry: :angry: UR FUCKED UP ESE :angry: :machinegun: :twak: :thumbsdown: :guns: :nono: :scrutinize:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 20 2006, 10:51 PM~6008218
> *YEA THATS AZTECBIKE THAT SHIRT IS BAD THERE DIKIES I ORDER ONE FROM HIM BUT ITS GOING TO SAY VENTURA CHAPTER
> *


how much??? :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 20 2006, 10:53 PM~6008241
> *how much??? :biggrin:
> *


IDK AND I DONT CARE THOSE SHITS ARE BAD


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 20 2006, 10:51 PM~6008218
> *YEA THATS AZTECBIKE THAT SHIRT IS BAD THERE DIKIES I ORDER ONE FROM HIM BUT ITS GOING TO SAY VENTURA CHAPTER
> *


HEY HOMIE CAN U HOOK ME UP WITH A DICKIES SHIRT LIKE THAT ONE WITH "LOMPOC CHAPTER"??? :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 20 2006, 10:54 PM~6008252
> *HEY HOMIE CAN U HOOK ME UP WITH A DICKIES SHIRT LIKE THAT ONE WITH "LOMPOC CHAPTER"??? :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


ILL CALL UP AZTEC BIKE TOMMOROW SEE HOW MUCH THEY ARE DO U GUYS WANT THOSE INSTEAD OF THE OTHER ONES


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 20 2006, 10:56 PM~6008259
> *ILL CALL UP AZTEC BIKE TOMMOROW SEE HOW MUCH THEY ARE DO U GUYS WANT THOSE INSTEAD OF THE OTHER ONES
> *


I MIGHT GET BOTH... SIMON CUZ I ALREADY PAY FOR THA OTHER ONES BUT I'M NOT SURE I HAVE TO TALK TO THA "JEFE" OSO... SIMON...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 20 2006, 10:50 PM~6008216
> *thats nasty fool :uh:
> *


FOO LET'S BE COOL FOR NOW ON... STOP THA BULLSHIT PLEASE...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

ALRATO HOMIES FROM "THEE ARTISTICS" TALKT O U GUYS LATER.... :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 21 2006, 08:31 AM~6008113
> *DAMN MY CUPS LOOK NICE!!!!!!! :biggrin:     THANKS
> *












Hell yeah they're cool parts. Here's mine. Let me warn you though, the best way to mount them is to do the following:

1. Grind down the chrome on the inside and put some grease on it

2. Use a vise to squeeze them into place


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 21 2006, 06:09 PM~6009559
> *:wave:
> *


Whatup man? What other shows you going to out there between now and Vegas?


----------



## Lil Spanks

no veags.... :wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 21 2006, 06:37 PM~6009672
> *no veags.... :wave:
> *


You're not showin?  Come on, don't leave it up to Lady Death and Tombstone alone.


----------



## Lil Spanks

nahhh... :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 20 2006, 07:21 PM~6007302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those rims made a big ass difference. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

there nice


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 21 2006, 08:53 AM~6009771
> *Those rims made a big ass difference.  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks socios :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 21 2006, 10:32 AM~6010582
> *thanks socios  :biggrin:
> *


Thats your bike? You were the one that went to fresno this year when I met casper?


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 21 2006, 11:49 AM~6010636
> *Thats your bike? You were the one that went to fresno this year when I met casper?
> *


yeah its my bike.....but i didnt go casper took it 4 me.... :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao: ..jr...you lier


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

FUCK U


----------



## Lil Spanks

PARTY BICTHES


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY NO CRUISE NIGHTS IN GAY OXNARD :rofl:


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 21 2006, 06:56 AM~6009503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yeah they're cool parts.  Here's mine.  Let me warn you though, the best way to mount them is to do the following:
> 
> 1.  Grind down the chrome on the inside and put some grease on it
> 
> 2.  Use a vise to squeeze them into place
> 
> *


to put mine in i used those hammers that i used to hit the knock offs on my daytons. those hammers work well, the dont scratch the chrome. instead of the impact being on the object your hitting, the impact goes on the hammer.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Aug 22 2006, 01:10 AM~6011802
> *to put mine in i used those hammers that i used to hit the knock offs on my daytons. those hammers work well, the dont scratch the chrome. instead of the impact being on the object your hitting, the impact goes on the hammer.
> *


Yeah that's how I got that set on but it was a pain in the ass


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah it was a pain in the ass to put them on but i got them in and didnt scratch them or chip them


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 21 2006, 07:56 AM~6009503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yeah they're cool parts.  Here's mine.  Let me warn you though, the best way to mount them is to do the following:
> 
> 1.  Grind down the chrome on the inside and put some grease on it
> 
> 2.  Use a vise to squeeze them into place
> 
> *


NICE!! THANKS MAN!!


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SUP ROGER!! :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

i gave roger the cups and hell let you know when there done


----------



## bluepridelowride13

ok thanx homie.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 21 2006, 11:49 AM~6010636
> *Thats your bike? You were the one that went to fresno this year when I met casper?
> *


NAW THE ONE THAT WAS WITH ME WAS MY COUSIN I JUST TOOK JRS BIKE SINSE I HAD NOTHING TO SHOW


----------



## bluepridelowride13

sup casper.....


----------



## casper805

SUP JESSE YOU GOING TO THE SHOOT CALLERS SHOW


----------



## bluepridelowride13

when?


----------



## casper805

SEPTEMBER 10


----------



## bluepridelowride13

maybe because these days im gonna be busy because of school and doctor appoiments and lawer meetings....so i dont know if im gonna have time by sept.10..because my case is about to be out in a few years so im gonna be busy all this time.......i fucking hate it...


----------



## bluepridelowride13

me>>>> :twak: <<<<doctors.....


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 21 2006, 05:13 PM~6012699
> *maybe because these days im gonna be busy because of school and doctor appoiments and lawer meetings....so i dont know if im gonna have time by sept.10..because my case is about to be out in a few years so im gonna be busy all this time.......i fucking hate it...
> *


WAT DO U MEAN YOUR CASE IS GONNA BE OUT IS IT BARELY GOING TO START OR IS IT GOING TO BE OVER


----------



## bluepridelowride13

no foo my case is defferent then the other this one is a federal case it might take years.......who knows....


----------



## casper805

EY ANGEL HOW MUCH YOU THINK THOSE SHIRTS COST YOU


----------



## Aztecbike

:uh:


----------



## casper805

THANKS ROGER FOR THE CROMING AND THANKS BONES FOR THE CUPS


----------



## Aztecbike

my girl sed it would be $80.00 with the shirt


----------



## Aztecbike

she's asking me that what letter font do you want for your chapter?


----------



## Aztecbike

:biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Aug 21 2006, 06:06 PM~6013214
> *she's asking me that what letter font do you want for your chapter?
> *


SAME SIZE FONT


----------



## casper805

TAKE A PIC OF IT WHEN YOU CAN SO EVERYONE CAN SEE IT


----------



## Aztecbike

same font as los angeles chapter on my shirt


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Aug 21 2006, 06:09 PM~6013235
> *same font as los angeles chapter on my shirt
> *


DOES IT COST MOORE IF ITS BIGGER


----------



## Aztecbike

I'll do it right now hold up


----------



## Aztecbike

yeah it does but do you understand what im asking you foo?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Aug 21 2006, 06:13 PM~6013279
> *yeah it does but do you understand what im asking you foo?
> *


YEA IF I WANT IT THE SAME TYPE OF LETTERS RIGHT


----------



## Aztecbike

los angeles chapter font is cursive!!! do you want the same letter font or a different letter font not size


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Aug 21 2006, 06:16 PM~6013297
> *los angeles chapter font is cursive!!! do you want the same letter font or a different letter font not size
> *


YEA THAT SHIT LOOKED BAD LIKE THAT


----------



## Aztecbike

RIGHT


----------



## Aztecbike

ALRIGHT SO BY WHEN DO YOU WANT IT? AND IT WOULD BE DELIVERED TO YOUR HOUSE WITH NO ADDITIONAL CHARGE


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Aug 21 2006, 06:18 PM~6013324
> *ALRIGHT SO BY WHEN DO YOU WANT IT? AND IT WOULD BE DELIVERED TO YOUR HOUSE WITH NO ADDITIONAL CHARGE
> *


THE FASTER THE BETTER HOMIE


----------



## Aztecbike

how much money you got saved up big baller


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Aug 21 2006, 06:22 PM~6013354
> *how much money you got saved up big baller
> *


FOOL I GOT THE MONEY


----------



## Aztecbike

:banghead:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Aug 21 2006, 06:34 PM~6013449
> *:banghead:
> *


wat u broke your camera


----------



## Aztecbike

no accidently hit my self :roflmao:


----------



## casper805




----------



## Aztecbike

WHAT DOES EVERYONE THINK ABOUT THEE SHIRT?


----------



## casper805

THEYR BAD


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Aug 21 2006, 06:51 PM~6013606
> *no accidently hit my self :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

TIGHT SHIRT HOMIE...HOW MUCH COULD U GET THEM 4?????


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 21 2006, 09:37 PM~6014867
> *TIGHT SHIRT HOMIE...HOW MUCH COULD U GET THEM 4?????
> *


80


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

ILL SAVE $$ up....


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 21 2006, 09:45 PM~6014926
> *ILL SAVE $$ up....
> *


NOW THAT YOUR NOT GOING TO VEGAS


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

why not


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

CUZ MY BIKE GOT FUCKED UP....


----------



## Lil Spanks

I LOVE CASPER.......


----------



## bluepridelowride13

:wave:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 21 2006, 06:04 PM~6013193
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS ROGER FOR THE CROMING AND THANKS BONES FOR THE CUPS
> *


you mean monchis cups  :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 21 2006, 10:38 PM~6015295
> *you mean monchis cups    :biggrin:
> *


WHY ARE THEY DIFFERENT OR WAT


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 21 2006, 06:57 PM~6013672
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


C'MON BITCHES WHO ELSE LLIKES THEM


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 21 2006, 10:48 PM~6015355
> *C'MON BITCHES WHO ELSE LLIKES THEM
> *


ther fucking bad :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

wat size is the font i might know some 1 that can do some....


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 21 2006, 10:59 PM~6015398
> *wat size is the font i might know some 1 that can do some....
> *


I DONT NOE


----------



## Lil Spanks

ALRIGHT BICTHES....OCT 7 SAT I WANT TO HAVE A BBQ WITH THE BIKE CLUB.......ITS LIKE A BITHDAY BBQ FOR ME BUT A GETOGETHER FOR THE CLUB...SO I WANNA SEE IF YOU CAN GO...IF ANY ??? U CAN HIT ME OR CASPER....CASPER WILL TELL YOU WHAT PARK IT IS/ITLL BE IN OXNARD....SO U GOT ONE MONTH TO LET US KNOW AND EACH OF YOU BRING SOMTHING.........................................................................................AND CASPER TOLD ME ON A UPCOMING SHOW IN FRESNO.....OCT 2....SO WHO WANTS TO GO THERE??? :wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 22 2006, 08:48 AM~6015355
> *C'MON BITCHES WHO ELSE LLIKES THEM
> *



I'll take 2 :cheesy: 


Cuz you know I like collecting stuff from other clubs. By the way anyone want to buy a fully engraved Finest Kreations Plaque? I got it dirt cheap for you :scrutinize:


----------



## TonyO

Also got this big ass FK plaque  











Art I know you wanna put that on Creamator $60 takes it :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 22 2006, 08:59 AM~6016901
> *  By the way anyone want to buy a fully engraved Finest Kreations Plaque?  I got it dirt cheap for you :scrutinize:
> *


um.................................fuck no :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

August, 27, 2006--Los Angeles, CA--Millenium and Strictly Family Car Clubs are having their 6th Annual picnic over at Elysian Park. Free food, first come first served. All car clubs and solo riders welcome. All media welcome. For more info Tommy(323)678-1328, Alex(323)781-4080, Gabriel(323)228-4713.


September 17, 2006--San Fernando, CA--Victory Outreach presents their 6th Annual Car Show and Concert. Special invites to all clubs and solo riders. 1st, 2nd, 3rd place trophies. Cash prizes. Food booths, games, haircuts, live music, and much more. Showtime 12 noon to 5pm. Location-Victory Outreach 13580 Osborne Street. 91331. More info (818)897-0900.


September 24, 2006--Los Angeles, CA--LA's Finest Car Club presents their first annual picnic at Elysian Park. Free food and drinks. For more info call Pres. Big Rob (323)595-1602 or Vice Pres. Danny (310)722-8986.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 22 2006, 08:59 AM~6016607
> *ALRIGHT BICTHES....OCT 7 SAT I WANT TO HAVE A BBQ WITH THE BIKE CLUB.......ITS LIKE A BITHDAY BBQ FOR ME BUT A GETOGETHER FOR THE CLUB...SO I WANNA SEE IF YOU CAN GO...IF ANY ??? U CAN HIT ME OR CASPER....CASPER WILL TELL YOU WHAT PARK IT IS/ITLL BE IN OXNARD....SO U GOT ONE MONTH TO LET US KNOW AND EACH OF YOU BRING SOMTHING.........................................................................................AND CASPER TOLD ME ON A UPCOMING SHOW IN FRESNO.....OCT 2....SO WHO WANTS TO GO THERE??? :wave:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

:wave:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 22 2006, 07:59 AM~6016607
> *ALRIGHT BICTHES....OCT 7 SAT I WANT TO HAVE A BBQ WITH THE BIKE CLUB.......ITS LIKE A BITHDAY BBQ FOR ME BUT A GETOGETHER FOR THE CLUB...SO I WANNA SEE IF YOU CAN GO...IF ANY ??? U CAN HIT ME OR CASPER....CASPER WILL TELL YOU WHAT PARK IT IS/ITLL BE IN OXNARD....SO U GOT ONE MONTH TO LET US KNOW AND EACH OF YOU BRING SOMTHING.........................................................................................AND CASPER TOLD ME ON A UPCOMING SHOW IN FRESNO.....OCT 2....SO WHO WANTS TO GO THERE??? :wave:
> *


FUCK YEAH I WANNA GO!! I'M GONNA CALL CASPER THEN..... :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 21 2006, 06:57 PM~6013672
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THEY'RE BAD!!! I'LL SAVE UP SUM MONEY TO BUY IT...


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

DAM WHERES EVERYBODY AT???????????


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 23 2006, 02:09 AM~6019608
> *DAM WHERES EVERYBODY AT???????????
> *



:wave: I'm here, bored as hell :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

ME TOO


----------



## bluepridelowride13

sup tonyo... :wave:


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

wat no te pongas seloso homie......lol


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 22 2006, 04:48 PM~6019937
> *wat no te pongas seloso homie......lol
> *


 :uh: :twak: :nono:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

wats wrong casper?


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

:wave:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 22 2006, 02:27 PM~6018881
> *FUCK YEAH I WANNA GO!! I'M GONNA CALL CASPER THEN.....  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


homie you get hell of exided........................you probly shit your self :uh: :0  .................................................................ill be like monchis you want a lolypop....................monchis will say fuck yea i want one and sock me...............no more energy drinks for monchis :nono: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  call me up fool


----------



## Lil Spanks

what kind of loly pop.?????hummmm..i got a big stick :rofl:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 22 2006, 05:48 PM~6020366
> *homie you get hell of exided........................you probly shit your self :uh:  :0   .................................................................ill be like monchis you want a lolypop....................monchis will say fuck yea i want one and sock me...............no more energy drinks for monchis :nono:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:   call me up fool
> *


MAN I THINK I'M GONNA QUIT DRINKING "MONSTERS"!!! I THINK I'M ADICTED TO THEM!! I DRINK ONE EVERY DAY!!!! :0 :0 AND I CALLED U BUT IT WAS BUSY...SIMON...   FUCK YEAH I WANNA GO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 22 2006, 06:01 PM~6020477
> *what kind of loly pop.?????hummmm..i got a big stick :rofl:
> *


EWW ART!!! UR NASTY....  LOL.... :uh: I LIKE THA MEXICAN ONES WITH CHILE... :cheesy: LOL...J/K...


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 22 2006, 07:57 PM~6021317
> *EWW ART!!! UR NASTY....  LOL....  :uh:  I LIKE THA MEXICAN ONES WITH CHILE... :cheesy: LOL...J/K...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

you dirty mothur........................


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## Aztecbike

HEY ART HAVE YOU TALKED TO CURLY?


----------



## casper805

ANGEL I GOT THE MONEY HOMIE ALL YOU GOTA DO IS HIT ME UP WHEN ITS DONE I WANT IT TO SAY CASPER IN THE FRONT


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Artistic3_@Jun 16 2006, 09:56 PM~5621027
> *still in the process got my part's back from the Engraver came out very nice, still need to send him more stuff.,
> *


U ALMOST DONE WITH IT HOMIE


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 23 2006, 02:45 AM~6019909
> *sup tonyo... :wave:
> *


Whatup :wave:

Man I'm bored as hell. Post more boobie pics :cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas

:uh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 23 2006, 06:16 PM~6024029
> *:uh:
> *


Hey now just beacuse you prefer sausage over tacos..... :ugh:


----------



## D Twist

:0


----------



## Lil Spanks

sushi than beef


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 23 2006, 07:21 PM~6024412
> *sushi than beef
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 23 2006, 08:24 AM~6024085
> *Hey now just beacuse you prefer sausage over tacos..... :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :ugh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

:wave: thee artistics in the motherfucker doing it real big....


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## bluepridelowride13

:wave:


----------



## LIL PHX

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

KUSTOM KULTURE FESTIVAL - SWAPMEET/CARSHOW 


Sat. & Sun., September 2 & 3, 2006 
8:00 AM – 3:00 PM
Seaside Park/Ventura County Fairgrounds
On the grass, under the palms, by the ocean

Kustoms, Hotrods, Trucks, Woodies, Lowriders and Motorcycles

Live Rockabilly and Surf Bands
•
Kustom Kulture Vendors and Swapmeet

Pre 1965 American cars and American & British motorcycles ONLY

Painted vehicles welcomed
•
Sorry, no VWs, trikes, or billet trailer queens

GENERAL ADMISSION: $10.00
Military with ID: $5.00
CHILDREN 12 & UNDER FREE


For Questions/Show Info. & Updates:
Att: John/Jenny Parker / Ph - 805.216.2421
P.O. Box 1356 Ventura, California 93002 
EMAIL : [email protected] 
WEB : www.primernationals.com

Also check out this website: http://www.derbydolls.com/la/ - NICE!!


----------



## TonyO

Rockabilly chicks are hot :thumbsup: Whether they're all tatted or not they're great.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 23 2006, 02:18 PM~6026245
> *KUSTOM KULTURE FESTIVAL - SWAPMEET/CARSHOW
> Sat. & Sun., September 2 & 3, 2006
> 8:00 AM – 3:00 PM
> Seaside Park/Ventura County Fairgrounds
> On the grass, under the palms, by the ocean
> 
> Kustoms, Hotrods, Trucks, Woodies, Lowriders and Motorcycles
> 
> Live Rockabilly and Surf Bands
> •
> Kustom Kulture Vendors and Swapmeet
> 
> Pre 1965 American cars and American & British motorcycles ONLY
> 
> Painted vehicles welcomed
> •
> Sorry, no VWs, trikes, or billet trailer queens
> 
> GENERAL ADMISSION: $10.00
> Military with ID: $5.00
> CHILDREN 12 & UNDER FREE
> For Questions/Show Info. & Updates:
> Att: John/Jenny Parker / Ph - 805.216.2421
> P.O. Box 1356 Ventura, California 93002
> EMAIL : [email protected]
> WEB : www.primernationals.com
> 
> Also check out this website: http://www.derbydolls.com/la/ - NICE!!
> *


this shit is wack last year i went it was just a unch of rusted parts for sale it was only a swapmeet when whe got there whe asked them were to setup and they said lowriders werent allowed only hot rods and motorcycles


----------



## bluepridelowride13

:rofl: :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 23 2006, 04:38 PM~6027127
> *this shit is wack last year i went it was just a unch of rusted parts for sale it was only a swapmeet when whe got there whe asked them were to setup and they said lowriders werent allowed only hot rods and motorcycles
> *


well fuck them....and f u :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

REMIND ME TO GET KNEE PADS FOR CASPER.....


----------



## casper805

:uh: :twak: :nono:


----------



## Lil Spanks

AND THIS IS FOR PEOPLE EHO OWE ME MONEY


----------



## bluepridelowride13

hahahah lol KNEE PADS........


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## Aztecbike

SO ART HAVE YOU TALKED TO CURLY YET?


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 23 2006, 06:13 PM~6028128
> *FUCK U ART
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

THATS FOR YOU MONCHIS.........


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SUP ART!! :wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 22 2006, 07:59 AM~6016607
> *ALRIGHT BICTHES....OCT 7 SAT I WANT TO HAVE A BBQ WITH THE BIKE CLUB.......ITS LIKE A BITHDAY BBQ FOR ME BUT A GETOGETHER FOR THE CLUB...SO I WANNA SEE IF YOU CAN GO...IF ANY ??? U CAN HIT ME OR CASPER....CASPER WILL TELL YOU WHAT PARK IT IS/ITLL BE IN OXNARD....SO U GOT ONE MONTH TO LET US KNOW AND EACH OF YOU BRING SOMTHING.........................................................................................AND CASPER TOLD ME ON A UPCOMING SHOW IN FRESNO.....OCT 2....SO WHO WANTS TO GO THERE??? :wave:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 23 2006, 07:45 PM~6028414
> *
> *


ANYBODY?????CASPER ANYBODY HIT YOU UP??


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 23 2006, 07:45 PM~6028409
> *SUP ART!! :wave:
> *


HEY YOU SIGN DOWN THERE SAY TH ART......IT SHOULD BE THEE :biggrin:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

ey flash friday is coming......
 

its dead up here tough


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 23 2006, 06:48 PM~6028423
> *ANYBODY?????CASPER ANYBODY HIT YOU UP??
> *


ONLY OSO AND MONCHIS 
AND THE SHOW ISNT THE 2ND ITS THE FIRST BENDEKO


----------



## Lil Spanks

ILL FLASH YOU....WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 23 2006, 07:51 PM~6028447
> *ONLY OSO AND MONCHIS
> AND THE SHOW ISNT THE 2ND ITS THE FIRST BENDEKO
> *


FU YOU TOLD ME THE 2ND HORE


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 23 2006, 06:51 PM~6028451
> *ILL FLASH YOU....WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> *


thats wrong foo........ :twak: :rofl:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 23 2006, 06:52 PM~6028458
> *FU YOU TOLD ME THE 2ND HORE
> *


FOOL YOU DONT HAVE A CALENDER OR WAT THE 2ND IS A MONDAY BABOSO


----------



## Lil Spanks

OH WHEN YOU START YOU PERIOD....


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 23 2006, 06:55 PM~6028478
> *OH WHEN YOU START YOU PERIOD....
> *


NO ITS WHEN YOUR LADY COMES TO MY HOUSE FOR A VISIT


----------



## Lil Spanks

AND BENDS YOU OVER AND YOU SWALLOW A HAMSTER


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 23 2006, 06:56 PM~6028487
> *AND BENDS YOU OVER AND YOU SWALLOW A HAMSTER
> *


wtf?? :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHERE DID THE HAMSTER GO...........................WHY IS CASPER WALKING FUNNY...................LOL


----------



## bluepridelowride13

lol hahahahah


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 23 2006, 06:58 PM~6028507
> *WHERE DID THE HAMSTER GO...........................WHY IS CASPER WALKING FUNNY...................LOL
> *


OK FOOL U WIN NO MORE I DONT WANT TO POST UP YOUR LADYS PIC ON HERE


----------



## Lil Spanks

DO I HAVE TO UN EDIT THE PIC YOU SAID TO EDIT?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 23 2006, 07:00 PM~6028538
> *DO I HAVE TO UN EDIT THE PIC YOU SAID TO EDIT?
> *


OK FOOL YOU WIN YA BASTA


----------



## Lil Spanks

I LOVE YOU MANNNN...GIVE ME A HUG


----------



## Aztecbike

WTF ART CAN'T YOU ANSWER THE QUESTION I ASKED YOU?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Aug 23 2006, 07:02 PM~6028569
> *WTF ART CAN'T YOU ANSWER THE QUESTION I ASKED YOU?
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Aug 23 2006, 08:02 PM~6028569
> *WTF ART CAN'T YOU ANSWER THE QUESTION I ASKED YOU?
> *


I TALKED TO ROGER AREADY


----------



## Aztecbike

N WHAT HAPPEN?


----------



## casper805

:dunno:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

WAD UP CLUB MEMBERS...WHATS HAPPENING...ANYTHING NEW...


----------



## casper805

just a car show homie in september in the fairgrounds
ey so do u still have saturday off or no and wat do u want to do


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 23 2006, 11:14 PM~6030407
> *just a car show homie in september in the fairgrounds
> ey so do u still have saturday off or no and wat do u want to do
> *


BBQ


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

ILL SEE


----------



## casper805

with all the vc members or wat


----------



## Aztecbike




----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

YEAH I GUESS..ART IS STILL COMIN RIGHT


----------



## casper805

he said if whe still wanted to do that


----------



## Aztecbike

L.A Chapter will be there :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Aug 24 2006, 12:32 AM~6030893
> *L.A Chapter will be there :roflmao:
> *


u should bring my shirt that day


----------



## Aztecbike

SEE YA TOMORROW GALS


----------



## casper805

get my shirt done fool


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey angel, what did you need art to talk to me about


----------



## Lil Spanks

so whats going to happen jr and casper........before i make plans


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

:wave:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

ora so are me and sleepy invited to the bbq or what jr


----------



## casper805

ey ferny wat pic do u have on your avatar


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

OF THE CAR WASH WE DID FOR R.I.P L BEAKER


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

BAD NEWS...MY AUNT IS TROWING A CAR WASH FOR MY R.I.P LIL CUZ AND I NEED TO BE THERE ON SATURDAY FROM 8- ? ...BUT WE COULD STILL DO SOMETHING AFTER BUT I DONT KNOW AT WHAT TIME IT ENDS....I JUST FOUND OUT EARLYER LIKE AT 4 AND SUNDAY THERES GOING TO BE ANOTHER 1 TOO....SO I DONT KNOW WHAT U GUYS WANT TO DO.....


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 24 2006, 06:46 PM~6036651
> *BAD NEWS...MY AUNT IS TROWING A CAR WASH FOR MY R.I.P LIL CUZ AND I NEED TO BE THERE ON SATURDAY FROM 8- ?  ...BUT WE COULD STILL DO SOMETHING AFTER BUT I DONT KNOW AT WHAT TIME IT ENDS....I JUST FOUND OUT EARLYER LIKE AT 4 AND SUNDAY THERES GOING TO BE ANOTHER 1 TOO....SO I DONT KNOW WHAT U GUYS WANT TO DO.....
> *


YEA HOMIE RAUL JUST TOLD ME THAT THEY WERE GOING TO DO A CAR WASH ON SATURDAY AND THAT THERE WAS ANOTHER ONE ON SUNDAY FAMILLY COMES FIRST HOMIE DONT WORRY ABOUT IT WHE WILL DO SOMETHING LATER FAMILLY COMES FIRST R.I.P LIL BEAKER


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

WUT UP PEOPLES I HAVENT BEEN HERE IN A LONG TIME BUT IM BACK I HAVENT DONE ANY THING NEW BECAUSE I BEEN REALLY BUSY WORKING AND I GOT A CAR SO I HAVE TO PAY BILLS NOW BUT HOPEFULLY SINCE RRWAYNE IS BACK I COULD GET MY PARTS DONE AND COME OUT WITH SOMETHING TO BE ABLE TO REPRESENT WITH AT THE SHOWS


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Aug 24 2006, 09:08 PM~6037757
> *WUT UP PEOPLES I HAVENT BEEN HERE IN A LONG TIME BUT IM BACK I HAVENT DONE ANY THING NEW BECAUSE I BEEN REALLY BUSY WORKING AND I GOT A CAR SO I HAVE TO PAY BILLS NOW BUT HOPEFULLY SINCE RRWAYNE IS BACK I COULD GET MY PARTS DONE AND COME OUT WITH SOMETHING TO BE ABLE TO REPRESENT WITH AT THE SHOWS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Aug 24 2006, 09:08 PM~6037757
> *WUT UP PEOPLES I HAVENT BEEN HERE IN A LONG TIME BUT IM BACK I HAVENT DONE ANY THING NEW BECAUSE I BEEN REALLY BUSY WORKING AND I GOT A CAR SO I HAVE TO PAY BILLS NOW BUT HOPEFULLY SINCE RRWAYNE IS BACK I COULD GET MY PARTS DONE AND COME OUT WITH SOMETHING TO BE ABLE TO REPRESENT WITH AT THE SHOWS
> *


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 24 2006, 08:23 PM~6037391
> *YEA HOMIE RAUL JUST TOLD ME THAT THEY WERE GOING TO DO A CAR WASH ON SATURDAY AND THAT THERE WAS ANOTHER ONE ON SUNDAY FAMILLY COMES FIRST HOMIE DONT WORRY ABOUT IT WHE WILL DO SOMETHING LATER FAMILLY COMES FIRST R.I.P LIL BEAKER
> *


YEAH I GUESS WE'LL DO IT 4 THE LABOR DAY WEEKEND 4 SURE...........


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 24 2006, 10:23 PM~6038399
> *YEAH I GUESS WE'LL DO IT 4 THE LABOR DAY WEEKEND 4 SURE...........
> *


when is labor day weekend


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

puro pinche 805


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

A CASPER


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 24 2006, 10:24 PM~6038420
> *when is labor day weekend
> *


NEXT WEEK I THINK IM NOT EVEN SURE WHAT WEEKEND IT IS


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 805ferny_@Aug 24 2006, 10:29 PM~6038455
> *A CASPER
> *


wat fool


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

NAW FORGET IT FOO ILL TELL U TOMORRO


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 805ferny_@Aug 24 2006, 10:32 PM~6038479
> *NAW FORGET IT FOO ILL TELL U TOMORRO
> *


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

old skool


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

SO WHERS EVERYBODY AT TODAY


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

IT LOOK BETTER LIKE THAT


----------



## bluepridelowride13

:wave:


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

A RAUL U AINT IN THEE ARTISTICS NOMORE OR WHAT COUSE U DONT HAVE THE CLUBS NAME NOMORE


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Aug 24 2006, 10:34 PM~6038497
> *old skool
> 
> *


that shit looked bad you gotta get a better paint job now instead of the one you have on it right now but you gotta make it match your seat huh


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

i need to put it up or something i dont no what happen


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

A BLACK ONE GOES WITH IT


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

ORALE


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

I GOING TO PUT THE PARTS FROM THE BLUE ONE ON THE TRIKES AND THE FRAME I DID LIKE 3 MONTHS AGO ON THE TRIKE BUT I NEED TO MAKE A BRAKET FOR IT


----------



## bluepridelowride13

ey casper you got my info?


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

WHAT FRAME FOO


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Aug 24 2006, 10:41 PM~6038561
> *I GOING TO PUT THE PARTS FROM THE BLUE ONE ON THE TRIKES AND THE FRAME I DID LIKE 3 MONTHS AGO ON THE TRIKE BUT I NEED TO MAKE A BRAKET FOR IT
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 24 2006, 10:41 PM~6038564
> *ey casper you got my info?
> *


naw homie tommorow for shure ill get you the info


----------



## bluepridelowride13

work on my design too.......ey every one can try on designing a faced dowcrond.. :happysad:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 24 2006, 10:45 PM~6038591
> *work on my design too.......ey every one can try on designing a faced dowcrond.. :happysad:
> *


naw homie not faced twisted thats why i said nothing will go with your bike


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

:machinegun:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

good morning perritos see you guys later im late to work already bitches LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

whats up homos :wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Aug 25 2006, 08:34 AM~6038497
> *old skool
> 
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 25 2006, 09:18 AM~6040870
> *
> *


 thats a toph frame.


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

yeah it is it looks better than right now


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:machinegun:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 25 2006, 10:48 PM~6042449
> *:machinegun:
> *


Hey man you almost hit Tombstone bike with that gun. Watch out :twak:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

i did it 850 post 150 more...........


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 25 2006, 11:36 PM~6042758
> *i did it 850 post 150 more...........
> *


Then only 11,200 more before you catch up to me after that :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 25 2006, 02:36 PM~6042758
> *i did it 850 post 150 more...........
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 25 2006, 02:11 PM~6042587
> *Hey man you almost hit Tombstone bike with that gun. Watch out :twak:
> *


 :0 :machinegun: :roflmao:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

:roflmao: :roflmao: now its 11,199..........lol


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 24 2006, 10:48 PM~6038608
> *naw homie not faced twisted thats why i said nothing will go with your bike
> *



thats why so i can get something to get based on and go and do my designs like the crown so it can start matching lil by lil....


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 25 2006, 11:45 PM~6042827
> *:0  :machinegun:  :roflmao:
> *


 Damn it you chipped the paint :guns:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0 :tears: :guns: :rofl:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 25 2006, 11:56 PM~6042917
> *:0  :tears:  :guns:  :rofl:
> *



:machinegun: OOps there goes the neon on Creamator :0


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 25 2006, 01:52 PM~6042879
> *thats why so i can get something to get based on and go and do my designs like the crown so it can start matching lil by lil....
> *


yea fool but he only does twisted not faced or i can ask


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 25 2006, 02:57 PM~6042929
> *:machinegun:  OOps there goes the neon on Creamator  :0
> *


  :tears: :tears:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

ok do lil twisted but with a design to be unique.....


----------



## Lil Spanks

:scrutinize:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SUP HOMIES FROM "THEE ARTISTICS"!!! :wave:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

:wave:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

OSO DOESN'T WANNA GO TO "SHOT CALLERS B.C." BIKE SHOW!!!!  :tears: :dunno:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 25 2006, 05:39 PM~6044225
> *OSO DOESN'T WANNA GO TO "SHOT CALLERS B.C." BIKE SHOW!!!!    :tears:  :dunno:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 25 2006, 05:45 PM~6044226
> *:angry:
> *


I KNOW PINCHE OSO CULERO!!!LOL...


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

:banghead:


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

wheres everybody at


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 25 2006, 09:50 PM~6045604
> *:banghead:
> *


art was actually online late :0


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 25 2006, 06:15 PM~6044347
> *I KNOW PINCHE OSO CULERO!!!LOL...
> *


fuck u leva :uh: :angry:


----------



## casper805

oso u guys have to go to that show


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 25 2006, 11:47 PM~6046366
> *oso u guys have to go to that show
> *


fool is that a thret??? :uh:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 25 2006, 11:47 PM~6046366
> *oso u guys have to go to that show
> *


i working on some shit right now  youll see wy later im going to bust with the trike :0


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 25 2006, 05:39 PM~6044225
> *I DONT WANNA GO TO "SHOT CALLERS B.C." BIKE SHOW!!!!    :tears:  :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## TonyO

:wave:


----------



## OSO 805

SUP TONYO


----------



## TonyO

ITs late, there's nothing but phucking Quest Connect lame ass commercials, and I'm going to bed


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 25 2006, 11:55 PM~6046397
> *fool is that a thret??? :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

f u casper :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

:wave:


----------



## Aztecbike

:angel:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 25 2006, 11:58 PM~6046406
> *i working on some shit right now  youll see wy later im going to bust with the trike :0
> *


WHY DON'T U FINISH MY FRAME FIRST AND THEN WORK ON UR SHIT...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 26 2006, 12:01 AM~6046415
> *:0
> *


FOO I REALLY WANNA GO TO "SHOT CALLERS B.C." BIKE SHOW, SO WORK MORE ON MY FRAME SO I CAN GET IT PAINTED ON TIME


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 25 2006, 11:40 PM~6046337
> *fuck u leva :uh:  :angry:
> *


CALLIN' ME A "LEVA"?? :angry:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 26 2006, 06:06 PM~6049590
> *FOO I REALLY WANNA GO TO "SHOT CALLERS B.C." BIKE SHOW, SO WORK MORE ON MY FRAME SO I CAN GET IT PAINTED ON TIME
> *


yea atleast get monchis frame done so you can take atleast that one


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

ey bitch wad up did art come over........


----------



## casper805

like always that lil bitch art is a fucken lyer he says something and never does it naw he didnt come


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

what a foo he told me he was still comin........


----------



## casper805

i noe he told me 2 he said he was going to bring you your parts but i guess he lyed like always he said tambien que si no benia ora que benia manana but i dont noe wat are the parts that he owes u ????????/


----------



## Lil Spanks

fuck you...im coming next week bicth....somthing came up at the last mint.........wait till i see u casper so i can slap you like a bicth :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

look what i had done...


----------



## Lil Spanks

A BIG THANKS TO BRANDON FOR HAVEING US IN THE MAG.....NOTE; THE FIRST BIKE CLUB


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

DAMM IM SEXY...CASPER WANTS ME :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

LIKE BRANDON SAID...I LOOK LIKE A MOVIE STAR


----------



## Lil Spanks

LIKE BRANDON SAID...I LOOK LIKE A MOVIE STAR


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHAT DO YOU THINK CASPER U LITTLE BICTH


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 26 2006, 10:00 PM~6050806
> *WHAT DO YOU THINK CASPER U LITTLE BICTH
> *


 :thumbsup: THATS RIGHT THEE ARTISTICS FIRST BIKE CLUB REPRESENTING TLM POST UP ALL THE PAGES ART


----------



## Lil Spanks

PM


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 26 2006, 10:18 PM~6050925
> *PM
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

thats right thee artistics doing it real big this year........


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 26 2006, 09:47 PM~6050735
> *look what i had done...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: BIG PROPS TO BONE COLLECTOR AND CURLY FOR THEYR HELP ON OUR BIKES


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 26 2006, 10:35 PM~6051020
> *thats right thee artistics doing it real big this year........
> *


NEXT YEAR WILL BE BETTER


----------



## casper805

WAT UP ERIC PINCHE PENDEJO U FUCKEN BLEW YOUR COMPUTER THEN U HAD TO GO TO THE FUCKEN HOSPITAL WAT A BABOSO


----------



## eric ramos

sup fam


----------



## casper805

SO WAT U GOT A NEW COPUTER FINALY OR WAT


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 26 2006, 08:59 PM~6050802
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Billy

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 26 2006, 09:54 PM~6050775
> *DAMM IM SEXY...CASPER WANTS ME :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT A ***. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 27 2006, 12:20 AM~6051451
> *WHAT A ***. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

What up Artistics? What it dew? :wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 27 2006, 07:50 AM~6050754
> *A BIG THANKS TO BRANDON FOR HAVEING US IN THE MAG.....NOTE; THE FIRST BIKE CLUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn it we still don't get that mag in AZ 

Bring like 10 copies to Vegas with you, you know all the AZ homies will be snatching that shyt up like crazy.

Do they have subscriptions? :dunno:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 27 2006, 10:08 AM~6052509
> *What up Artistics?  What it dew?  :wave:
> *


:wave: sup Tony :biggrin:


----------



## Aztecbike

:thumbsup:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

glad to see how thee artistix are being know more and more........


----------



## eric ramos

yep
ey foo post a pic of ur bros frame
n shit


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 26 2006, 09:59 PM~6050802
> *LIKE BRANDON SAID...I LOOK LIKE A MOVIE STAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCK YEAH!! I'M GETTING THA MAG TODAY!!!  :cheesy: :biggrin: CONGRATULATIONS HOMIES FROM THEE ARTISTICS!!


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 27 2006, 02:52 PM~6053761
> *yep
> ey foo post a pic of ur bros frame
> n shit
> *


he dont got it yet the guy has not come thru yet he said "i'll send it tomorrow" and shit like that.but has not sent it yet.....but maybe soon...


----------



## eric ramos

shit that suks 
u gots all his info cus u dont wana get ripped off
and always send mos cus cash i send some times in ebay shit cus im tolasy to go for a mo and i get ripped of lo l


----------



## bluepridelowride13

nah im gonna pay the fedex guy and fedex is gonna send him a check that way no one ripp off no one.....


----------



## bluepridelowride13

let it be known........lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 27 2006, 01:20 AM~6051451
> *WHAT A ***. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


f...u....**** :0


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

ur still a ***......


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 27 2006, 05:06 PM~6054410
> *f...u....**** :0
> *


THEY SHOULD HAVE TAKEN A PIC OF YOU WITH YOUR LUWY VETON PURSE 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 27 2006, 06:53 PM~6054625
> *ur still a ***......
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 26 2006, 09:59 PM~6050802
> *LIKE BRANDON SAID...I LOOK LIKE A MOVIE STAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHY DIDNT YOU GUYS SHOW YOUR TATTOS


----------



## Lil Spanks

show me the one on your ass


----------



## Lil Spanks

where it say........this belongs to art :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 27 2006, 08:10 PM~6055582
> *show me the one on your ass
> *


I HEARD YOUR LADY GOT MAD CAUSE YOU DIDNT TELL HER YOU WERE COMING TO OXNARD :0


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 27 2006, 08:11 PM~6055592
> *where it say........this belongs to art :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



:0


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 27 2006, 08:11 PM~6055592
> *where it say........this belongs to art :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :angry: :twak: :twak: :nono:


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

what up casper :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## casper805

wat up ferny who you shooting at homie


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

a los gorrilas wey u know what i mean


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 805ferny_@Aug 27 2006, 09:17 PM~6056227
> *a los gorrilas wey u know what i mean
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

SI NO


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

WHEN ARE U GETTING YOUR FRAME


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 805ferny_@Aug 27 2006, 09:35 PM~6056346
> *WHEN ARE U GETTING YOUR FRAME
> *


IDK RAUL SAID HE WAS GOING TO WORK ON IT SATURDAY BUT I DONT THINK HE DID :angry:


----------



## NaturalHighII

HERE ARE PICS OF THE CHROME


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## casper805

DID U GET JESSES CUPS CHROMED ALREADY 2


----------



## NaturalHighII

NAH I HAVENT, IM WAITING ON A COUPLE PARTS FROM ART SO I CAN SEND THEM AL TOGETHER AND WAITING ON SOME MONEY FROM OSO AND JESEE.
FROM OSO=$20
FROM JESSE=$15


----------



## NaturalHighII

NAH I HAVENT, IM WAITING ON A COUPLE PARTS FROM ART SO I CAN SEND THEM AL TOGETHER AND WAITING ON SOME MONEY FROM OSO AND JESEE.
FROM OSO=$20
FROM JESSE=$15


----------



## NaturalHighII

TAKE OFF $5 IF YALL COME AND PICK THEM UP, OTHER THAN THAT, THERE FOR SHIPPING


----------



## casper805

HOW MUCH FOR SOME SQUARE TWISTED HANDLEBARS AND A TWISTED SEAT POST


----------



## NaturalHighII

NOT SURE, MAYBE A ACOUPLE 5 FOR THE SEAT POST AND MAYBE 10-20 FOR THE HANDLEBARS


----------



## casper805

ANGEL WERES MY SHIRT HOMIE


----------



## bluepridelowride13

how money order?


----------



## bluepridelowride13

ey is that shit show chrome man? because i told you show chrome doggy....


----------



## NaturalHighII

not sure if its show chrome, but looks good though


----------



## bluepridelowride13

dawm


----------



## eric ramos

ey roger how much for plating 4 cups and some bolts i have here ?


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 28 2006, 11:47 PM~6060195
> *:wave:
> *



Wasssssuppp? :wave:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

:wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 26 2006, 08:51 PM~6050757
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they fucked up here, they put "the" instead of "thee" in the top right corner


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Aug 28 2006, 11:55 PM~6060263
> *they fucked up here, they put "the" instead of "thee" in the top right corner
> *


LRB always screwd up Finest Kreations. They always spelled it with a C


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Aug 28 2006, 01:55 PM~6060263
> *they fucked up here, they put "the" instead of "thee" in the top right corner
> *


i noe they did and instead of puting new mexico chapter they put nevada :angry:


----------



## casper805

OK SO RIGHT NOW ONLY OSO AND MONCHIS ARE THE ONES THAT HAVE TOLD ME THAT THEY WILL COME DOWN TO OXNARD ON OCTOBER 7TH FOR THE BBQ WHAT ABOUT THE REST OF U GUYS YOU GUYS AINT COMING OR WAT


----------



## Lil Spanks

yea whats going on????


----------



## THE REBIRTH

wat magazine is that


----------



## THE REBIRTH

pics of seat yet


----------



## eric ramos

almost 300 pages bitches !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO




----------



## eric ramos

SUP Tony ??????????/ :wave:


----------



## TonyO

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Hey Eric


----------



## eric ramos

u bored?
lol


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Aug 28 2006, 04:15 PM~6061182
> *wat magazine is that
> *


TLM


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Aug 28 2006, 04:18 PM~6061199
> *pics of seat yet
> *


WHOS DOING THE SEAT ART HUH


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SUP HOMIES FROM "THEE ARTISTICS"!!! Q-VOLE!!


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

HEY CASPER HAVE U GOT UR SHIRT YET?? CHALE I MIGHT GET ONE OF THOSE, SIMON!!


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

NOW I SEE "OSO" EVERYDAY IN SKOOL!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

300 pages


----------



## Lil Spanks

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :rofl:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 28 2006, 05:48 PM~6061634
> *HEY CASPER HAVE U GOT UR SHIRT YET?? CHALE I MIGHT GET ONE OF THOSE, SIMON!!
> *


NAW I HAVENT GOTTEN MY SHIRT YET


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 28 2006, 05:49 PM~6061640
> *NOW I SEE "OSO" EVERYDAY IN SKOOL!!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


HE KISCKS IT WITH YOU GUYS NOW OR WAT


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 28 2006, 06:05 PM~6061725
> *HE KISCKS IT WITH YOU GUYS NOW OR WAT
> *


NAW, MOST OF THA TIME HE'S WITH HIS HOMIES BUT EVERYTIME WHE SEE EACH OTHER WE SHAKE HANDS AND SAY WHAT'S UP... BUT HIS CUZINS THA TWINS DO KICK IT WITH US SOMETIMES... BUT IT'S ALL GOOD...


----------



## Lil Spanks

casper doesnt get a shirt..........i heard he wanted a thong


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 28 2006, 06:08 PM~6061750
> *casper doesnt get a shirt..........i heard he wanted a thong
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## casper805

Mandalay Beach Park
THIS IS THE NAME OF THE PARK


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SUP ART, SUP CASPER!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## casper805

300 PAGES :0 :tears:


----------



## Lil Spanks

what park.................the park we made love too


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

300 PAGES!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 28 2006, 06:11 PM~6061769
> *what park.................the park we made love too
> *


NO BABOSO THE PARK FOR THE BBQ


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 28 2006, 06:11 PM~6061765
> *SUP ART, SUP CASPER!!! :wave:  :wave:
> *


WAT UP MONCHIS I ALREADY TALKED TO OSO ABOUT YOUR FRAME HOPEFULLY HE DOES WAT HE SAID HE WAS GOING TO DO


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

HEY CASPER HAVE U TALK TO OSO??


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 28 2006, 06:13 PM~6061781
> *WAT UP MONCHIS I ALREADY TALKED TO OSO ABOUT YOUR FRAME HOPEFULLY HE DOES WAT HE SAID HE WAS GOING TO DO
> *


QUE DIJO EL GUEY??


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 28 2006, 06:14 PM~6061787
> *QUE DIJO EL GUEY??
> *


THAT HE WAS GOING TO TRY TO FINISH IT SO U CAN PAINT IT IN TIME FOR THE SHOW


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 28 2006, 07:12 PM~6061777
> *NO BABOSO THE PARK FOR THE BBQ
> *


WHAT BICTH....WHERES THE BABY POWDER


----------



## eric ramos

big 300 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thee Artistics Doing BIg IN lay it it low !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Next Year rule the shit over !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Props to Art And Casper for all this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 28 2006, 06:16 PM~6061803
> *WHAT BICTH....WHERES THE BABY POWDER
> *


UP YOUR LADYS CULO


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 28 2006, 06:17 PM~6061808
> *big 300 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thee Artistics Doing BIg IN lay it it low !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Next Year rule the shit over !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Props to Art And  Casper for all this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

CASPER SUCKS ASS


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 28 2006, 06:15 PM~6061795
> *THAT HE WAS GOING TO TRY TO FINISH IT SO U CAN PAINT IT IN TIME FOR THE SHOW
> *


THANKS CASPER FOR TELLIN' HIM!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 28 2006, 07:19 PM~6061821
> *CASPER SUCKS ASS
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 28 2006, 06:20 PM~6061824
> *THANKS CASPER FOR TELLIN' HIM!!! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

I MIGHT PAINT MY FRAME "KANDY COBALT BLUE"


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

ALRATO HOMIES, I HAVE TO GO NOW... LATERS...


----------



## eric ramos

that color is the shit
the cobalt blu
any one up for a club chat?


----------



## casper805

6000 POSTS


----------



## Lil Spanks

WOW U MUST FEEL SPEACIAL....ERIC WAZZZZZZZZZZZ UPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## eric ramos

SUPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP ARTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTttt
any one down for chat chat ?


----------



## casper805

EY ERIC POST SOME OF YOUR BIKE PICS ON HERE


----------



## Lil Spanks

I HAVE A FU...UP COMPUTER THAT WONT LET ME CHAT


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 28 2006, 07:28 PM~6061879
> *EY ERIC POST SOME OF YOUR BIKE PICS ON HERE
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

shit thta suks 
wat abouty monchis 
or jesse
casper
i think i saw oso 2 lol


----------



## bluepridelowride13

eric im down...


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave: WHERE'S IS FERNANDO A.K.A TEARS


----------



## eric ramos

working ????????????


----------



## Lil Spanks

:tears:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 28 2006, 03:27 PM~6060792
> *OK SO RIGHT NOW ONLY OSO AND MONCHIS ARE THE ONES THAT HAVE TOLD ME THAT THEY WILL COME DOWN TO OXNARD ON OCTOBER 7TH FOR THE BBQ WHAT ABOUT THE REST OF U GUYS YOU GUYS AINT COMING OR WAT
> *


OH SHIT CASPER UR TROWING A BBQ...BUT I BET NOT AT UR PAD HUH CUZ THEN UR PARENTS WILL WIP U HUH....LOL...


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

serio casper


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 28 2006, 10:46 PM~6063499
> *OH SHIT CASPER UR TROWING A BBQ...BUT I BET NOT AT UR PAD HUH CUZ THEN UR PARENTS WILL WIP U HUH....LOL...
> *


fool it was art thats planing it you would now if you actally read the topic


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

FUCK U BITCH IM NOT NO LOW LIFE LIKE U THAT DOSENT HAVE A JOB.....I CAN BE IN HERE READING EVERY FUCKIN POST THAT SOME 1 POST'S...U HAVE EVERY SINGLE WORD ON LIL MEMORIESED CUZ UR ON HERE 24/7...BITCH...


----------



## casper805

:uh:


----------



## *SEEZER*

eric! wut happened to chicos? lol im jammin back home tomorrow night...  well we'll have to cruise to the chicos in october after da show...


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 28 2006, 11:08 PM~6063631
> *:uh:
> *


EY BITCH WHAT U GUYS SHOULD ALSO DO INSTED OF JUST POSTING IS CALLING PPL SO EVERY 1 KNOWS WHATS HAPPENING...PPL THAT AINT HOME ALL DAY NEVER FIND OUT ABO UT SHIT LIKE THIS...


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 28 2006, 11:13 PM~6063658
> *EY BITCH WHAT U GUYS SHOULD ALSO DO INSTED OF JUST POSTING IS CALLING PPL SO EVERY 1 KNOWS WHATS HAPPENING...PPL THAT AINT HOME ALL DAY NEVER FIND OUT ABO UT SHIT LIKE THIS...
> *


I DID CALL EVERYONE EVERYONE NOES YOU NEW ABOUT IT 2 WHE TALKED ABOUT IT AT THE SHOW REMEMBER WAT WHE ARE STILL TRYING TO FIGURE OUT IS WETHER TO TAKE ALL THE BIKES OR NO


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

YEAH WE TALKED ABOUT A BBQ BUT I DIDNT KNOW ABOUT THE DATE...SO WHEN I READ THAT POST THAT U PUT "OK SO RIGHT NOW ONLY OSO AND MONCHIS ARE THE ONES THAT HAVE TOLD ME THAT THEY WILL COME DOWN TO OXNARD ON OCTOBER 7TH FOR THE BBQ WHAT ABOUT THE REST OF U GUYS YOU GUYS AINT COMING OR WAT" I WS LIKE WTF WHOS TROWING IT AND THATS WHY I POSTED THAT IF U WERE TROWIN IT AND I ALSO THOUGHT TO MY SELF FUCK NO HE AINT CUZ HIS PARENTS WILL TRIP....CUZ U CANT EVEN HAVE A LOT OF PPL OVER CUZ THEY TRIP...


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 28 2006, 11:25 PM~6063730
> *YEAH WE TALKED ABOUT A BBQ BUT I DIDNT KNOW ABOUT THE DATE...SO WHEN I READ THAT POST THAT U PUT "OK SO RIGHT NOW ONLY OSO AND MONCHIS ARE THE ONES THAT HAVE TOLD ME THAT THEY WILL COME DOWN TO OXNARD ON OCTOBER 7TH FOR THE BBQ WHAT ABOUT THE REST OF U GUYS YOU GUYS AINT COMING OR WAT" I WS LIKE WTF WHOS TROWING IT AND THATS WHY I POSTED THAT IF U WERE TROWIN IT AND I ALSO THOUGHT TO MY SELF FUCK NO HE AINT CUZ HIS PARENTS WILL TRIP....CUZ U CANT EVEN HAVE A LOT OF PPL OVER CUZ THEY TRIP...
> *


ART WANTS TO THROW SOMETHING SO WHE CAN ALL MEET UP FOR ONCE EVERYONE AND IT WILL ALSO BE SOMETHING KIND OF FOR HIS BIRTHDAY U NOE HAVE EVERYONE MEET EVERYONE AT THE BEACH WERE THEY HAD THAT EASTER SHIT


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

OK NOW I KNOW....OK...JUST HIT ME UP TO MAKE SURE IF ITS GOING TO HAPPEN OR WHAT OK..


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 28 2006, 11:36 PM~6063769
> *OK NOW I KNOW....OK...JUST HIT ME UP TO MAKE SURE IF ITS GOING TO HAPPEN OR WHAT OK..
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

you both sound like husband and wife


----------



## THE REBIRTH

art u no anyone who will sponsor a paint job.........pics of the seat


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 29 2006, 06:12 PM~6065086
> *you both sound like husband and wife
> *


Tru dat :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 29 2006, 09:15 AM~6065099
> *Tru dat :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Aug 29 2006, 09:15 AM~6065096
> *art u no anyone who will sponsor a paint job.........pics of the seat
> *


to someone sponser your bike for paint will be 1 in a mill...cuz no one will do that unless you know that person well...unless they tell you to hit every show there is....like i am for adex........ive been hiting shows like crazy.....


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 29 2006, 08:21 AM~6065125
> *to someone sponser your bike for paint will be 1 in a mill...cuz no one will do that unless you know that person well...unless they tell you to hit every show there is....like i am for adex........ive been hiting shows like crazy.....
> *



aight kool thnxs:thumbsup:...shit im still gonna look around...wat is adex :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Aug 29 2006, 08:18 PM~6065737
> *aight kool thnxs:thumbsup:...shit im still gonna look around...wat is adex :dunno:
> *


They make bicycle spandex shorts and Art has to sport them at every show because they sponsored his bike :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 29 2006, 11:19 AM~6065751
> *They make bicycle spandex shorts and Art has to sport them at every show because they sponsored his bike :roflmao:
> *


tony likes looking at my mommy and daddy button down there when i wear them tight :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

i love this


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 29 2006, 11:01 PM~6066970
> *i love this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey keep your hands off. I bought her from Lowx732 fair and square. He has two others for sale though. Cage isn't included so you have to chain her up in the back.


----------



## OSO 805

fuking levas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.......................................sup erica???


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 29 2006, 02:26 PM~6067177
> *Hey keep your hands off.  I bought her from Lowx732 fair and square.  He has two others for sale though.  Cage isn't included so you have to chain her up in the back.
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: .can she clean and cook... :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 29 2006, 03:55 PM~6068112
> *fuking levas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.......................................sup erica???
> *


DAMN OSO, I GUESS UR HAVING A BAD DAY!!!!LOL... SIMON... QUE ONDA??


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 29 2006, 03:55 PM~6068112
> *fuking levas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.......................................sup erica???
> *


DAMN OSO, I GUESS UR HAVING A BAD DAY!!!!LOL... SIMON... QUE ONDA??


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 29 2006, 05:09 PM~6068465
> *DAMN OSO, I GUESS UR HAVING A BAD DAY!!!!LOL... SIMON... QUE ONDA??
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 29 2006, 05:09 PM~6068465
> *DAMN OSO, I GUESS UR HAVING A BAD DAY!!!!LOL... SIMON... QUE ONDA??
> *


monchis im going to kick your ass tomaro :0  ........................sup art :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

LETS GET READY TO RUUUUUMMMMBBBLLLEEE


----------



## eric ramos

???


----------



## Lil Spanks

ERIC....WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAZZZZZZZZZZZ UPPERS


----------



## eric ramos

not much Art and u?
why cant u get in chat?
it be coo if u get in once lol


----------



## casper805

i remember u did go in there once didnt u


----------



## OSO 805

fucking eric .....................................no theses natha.....like was up homie............................................................................fuck art u came out in a nuther mag ey im going to make you sign all kinds of mags and then im going to sell them :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 29 2006, 10:05 PM~6070191
> *fucking eric .....................................no theses natha.....like was up homie............................................................................fuck art u came out in a nuther mag ey im going to make you sign all kinds of mags and then im going to sell them :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OSO 805

for sale bitches :0 $130....................for members$100 :0 ................ey roger gose with your theme :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 29 2006, 10:12 PM~6070244
> *for sale bitches :0 $130....................for members$100 :0 ................ey roger gose with your theme :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS WOULD GO WITH ROGERS THEME


----------



## NaturalHighII

yup it does go with it


----------



## OSO 805

SUP ROGER ILL SEND THE MONEY ONCE I GET HALF OF MONCHIS MONEY


----------



## OSO 805

EY HOW MUCH WAS IT FOR THE BANNER???


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey i have a question?

is this fernandos trike or was????


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 30 2006, 01:59 AM~6068141
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: .can she clean and cook... :biggrin:
> *


She's very rough and undomisticated that's why he had to put her in a cage but I'm sure she can be trained. First thing I gotta do is housebreak her.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 30 2006, 08:12 AM~6070244
> *for sale bitches :0 $130....................for members$100 :0 ................ey roger gose with your theme :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn I'd snatch that up if it went with my theme. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 30 2006, 09:45 AM~6072180
> *She's very rough and undomisticated that's why he had to put her in a cage but I'm sure she can be trained.  First thing I gotta do is housebreak her.
> *


housebreaker.... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 30 2006, 06:49 PM~6072207
> *housebreaker.... :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


Damn you just gave me an idea for a new bike. Have murals of her pissing on a toilet and call it "Housebroken" :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Aug 30 2006, 01:27 AM~6070994
> *ey i have a question?
> 
> is this fernandos trike or was????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the only thing he has left is the trike kit thhe frame and the display


----------



## Lil Spanks

no rims or anything else


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 30 2006, 09:59 PM~6073352
> *no rim jobs or anything else?
> *



cochino :twak:


----------



## Lil Spanks

whos typing that???????????????????


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 30 2006, 10:32 PM~6073490
> *whos typing that???????????????????
> *



:dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:machinegun:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: aint it werid with out the ppls showing lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

ericccc wazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzuppers


----------



## eric ramos

sup who in the forumes rite now
cus this is werid 
im freaking out man


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 31 2006, 02:00 AM~6074853
> *sup who in the forumes rite now
> cus this is werid
> im freaking out man
> *


I'm hanging out here brotha :wave:


----------



## eric ramos

ahahah
pero like shit its confusing
im going to pm gary and big rich to see wat the fuk is up?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 31 2006, 02:03 AM~6074878
> *ahahah
> pero like shit its confusing
> im going to pm gary and big rich to see wat the fuk is up?
> *


 What do you mean? What's so weird right now?


----------



## eric ramos

i guess its only my comp 
but the members dont show like no were in the forumes u need to go to main and that how i pm ppls and shit so i dont have a fuken clue man lol


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 31 2006, 02:19 AM~6074950
> *i guess its only my comp
> but the members dont show like no were in the forumes u need to go to main and that how i pm ppls and shit so i dont have a fuken clue man lol
> *


Oh yeah its like that on mine too. Kinda weird


----------



## eric ramos

yep tru
very very werid 
im freaking out man for reals lol


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 30 2006, 04:22 PM~6074973
> *yep tru
> very very werid
> im freaking out man for reals lol
> *


itold u guys that happened last nie u guys didnt want to believe me i told


----------



## bluepridelowride13

wat happend casper??


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 30 2006, 05:30 PM~6075365
> *wat happend casper??
> *


that thing that you cant see whos online anymore i told them it was gone and they were all like fol your triping


----------



## casper805

was up eric
sup jesse


----------



## eric ramos

shit casper im trping out man
i still am freaking out shit


----------



## bluepridelowride13

wat man wat happen?


----------



## Lil Spanks

i think were all smoking weed here


----------



## eric ramos

uffin: i been clean for like a year now 
wow
i cant belive my self :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0 :angry:  :wave:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 29 2006, 11:05 PM~6070596
> *SUP ROGER ILL SEND THE MONEY ONCE I GET HALF OF MONCHIS MONEY
> *


SIMON OSO I'LL GIVE U THA MONEY BUT HOW MUCH??


----------



## Lil Spanks

5 pesos


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 30 2006, 06:03 PM~6075637
> *uffin: i been clean for like a year now
> wow
> i cant belive my self :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bad news

?? are you guys going to have a show ??? just wondering


----------



## Lil Spanks

:nono:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

wazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.......zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...............



























































up dude..


----------



## TonyO

Another boring ass day in the life of TonyO .

How are thigs rollin your way Art ? :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

same thing...........borrrrrrrrrrrring dam it


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 31 2006, 06:21 PM~6078778
> *same thing...........borrrrrrrrrrrring  dam it
> *


Damn it I was gonna ask you a question about Creamator but I forgot what I was gonna ask now


----------



## bluepridelowride13

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 31 2006, 09:23 AM~6078797
> *Damn it I was gonna ask you a question about Creamator but I forgot what I was gonna ask now
> *


hummmmmmmmmmmmm..what,what


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 31 2006, 06:32 PM~6078856
> *hummmmmmmmmmmmm..what,what
> *


:dunno: I still don't remember


----------



## Lil Spanks

ahhhhhhhh...u suck.....j/k


----------



## Lil Spanks

:machinegun:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

sup familia


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave: :worship:


----------



## eric ramos

ahahah why that for?


----------



## Lil Spanks

:dunno: :worship:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 1 2006, 02:01 AM~6081692
> *:dunno:  :worship:
> *


post whore :machinegun:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 30 2006, 07:52 PM~6076254
> *5 pesos
> *


IIGHT THEN THAT'S WHAT I'M GONNA PAY OSO!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SUP HOMIES!!! :wave:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 30 2006, 05:31 PM~6075376
> *that thing that you cant see whos online anymore i told them it was gone and they were all like fol your triping
> *


yup thats haping right now ....................................sup monches you geting doun tomaro ws vs southside????? :0 .............................fucking southsider :uh: :0


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 31 2006, 04:29 PM~6081807
> *yup thats haping right now ....................................sup monches you geting doun tomaro          ws    vs      southside????? :0 .............................fucking southsider :uh:  :0
> *


lol thats wat i heard 2


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 31 2006, 04:29 PM~6081807
> *yup thats haping right now ....................................sup monches you geting doun tomaro          ws    vs      southside????? :0 .............................fucking southsider :uh:  :0
> *


I'M NOT INVOLVED IN THAT SHIT.... :angry:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

BROWN PRIDE LEVAS!!! FUCK THA HATERS!!!


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

HEY OSO R U GETTIN' DOWN TOMORROW OR WHAT ESE?? I AIN'T DOWN FOR NOTHIN'... OR WHAT? UR A WANNABE WESTSIDER!!!LOL... :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh: :0


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

THEE ARTISTICS CONTROLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos

simon que si cabrones
ey any one here
cus like no names i dont see whos up in this bitch lol


----------



## casper805

:wave: wat up eric


----------



## bluepridelowride13

im in here and i got the same problem homie......lol


----------



## eric ramos

sup fos any u down for a chat chat
//?
or just later in reg chat


----------



## bluepridelowride13

im dawn
:cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

k im there


----------



## bluepridelowride13

dawm eric you made bone put me on hold......... :angry: :burn:  :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

sahahahahahahah
ahahahaahahaha
new parts and plans for my bike .........


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 31 2006, 05:15 PM~6082268
> *simon que si cabronesey any one herecus like no names i dont see whos up in this bitch lol*


<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>WACHA HOMIE, IF YALL CANT SEE WHOS ON, JUST GO TO WHOEVERS POST AND LOOK TO THE RIGHT, THERE A LITTLE BODY THERE :biggrin: . IF THE LITTLE "ESTRELLITA" IS ON, THEN THE PERSON IS ONLINE IF NOT WELL HE AINT.</span>

AND A LIL UPDATE ON MY BIKE, I GOT A BUNCH OF LIL PARTS GOLD, LIKE THE SCREWS FOR MY FENDERS, SPRING, SCREWS FOR MY FORK, STEM, MY AXLE PEGS,ETC. ILL TRY TO TAKE A PIC TO LET YALL SEE WAS UP.


----------



## eric ramos

post a pic sup roger u aint here much i bet u all busy huh fo


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave: :angel:


----------



## Lil Spanks

wazz up my ******


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: sup Art mayne


----------



## Lil Spanks

wzzz up.....


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Aug 31 2006, 08:51 PM~6083145
> *:wave:  :angel:
> *


WERES MY SHIRT :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

up ur cooloo


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

eric the bike is coming out awsome man


----------



## eric ramos

thanks 
all sics work
ull see some triks homie
Thee Artistics exclusive 
next year to rasie some hell in san diego


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 31 2006, 10:57 PM~6083664
> *thanks
> all sics work
> ull see some triks homie
> Thee Artistics exclusive
> next year to rasie some hell in san diego
> *


 :0 :worship:


----------



## eric ramos

not phx :tears: for sure San Diego
im getoing to get a yob flipping burgers ahahahahaha to finish the bike wen i turn 16 ahahah


----------



## Lil Spanks

would you like cheese on it


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: at wendys or bk ahahahahahahah
or as a bag boy at the grocery store la feria ahahah


----------



## Lil Spanks

moco king giveing casper my speical manynase


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: 
pitobismol
and agua de choronga ajajajaj
mecostasa


----------



## Lil Spanks

casper would be like.....mmmmmmm.......now thats good shit....i like the manayse alot.........mmmmmi love to swallow that stuff


----------



## Lil Spanks

casper is my lover.....................


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 1 2006, 08:16 AM~6083856
> *casper is my lover.....................
> *


And that wasnt even edited, straight quote :ugh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin: oh yea


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:wave: :happysad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

u ready for VEGAS...go to tthe casino...my the stripp club


----------



## Lil Spanks

not going....


----------



## THE REBIRTH

y..thought u wore gonna go.....wats ADEX DUMPS


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 1 2006, 06:26 PM~6085240
> *not going....
> *



BS :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0


> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 1 2006, 09:35 AM~6085322
> *BS  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## THE REBIRTH

damn just for that...wat does that do :dunno: ...thay are your sponsors :thumbsup: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## TonyO

I still dont remember what the hell I was gonna ask the other day :burn:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 1 2006, 11:05 AM~6085919
> *I still dont remember what the hell I was gonna ask the other day :burn:
> *


tell me


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 1 2006, 08:52 PM~6086246
> *tell me
> *


I have a bad memory


----------



## Lil Spanks

dam you


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 1 2006, 09:01 PM~6086315
> *dam you
> *


:tears:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0 :tongue:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

:wave: WAD UP...WHAT CAR SHOW R COMIN UP????


----------



## bluepridelowride13

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

shot callers


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 1 2006, 08:35 AM~6085322
> *BS  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NaturalHighII

WATTS UP PPL, WELL I STILL HAVENT BEEN ABLE TO GET THAT PIC OF THE GOLD PARTS, BUT ANOTHER THING I THOUGHT OF TODAY(ALREADY BEEN DONE THOUGH). I JACKED MY DADS PORTABLE DVD PLAYER AND WELL IM GONNA PUT IT ON MY BIKE, IM GONNA GO TO MANNYS ON THE WEEKEND TO SEE IF THEY CAN MAKE A CUSTOM BRACKET.THAT WAY I CAN HAVE A LIL TWISTED BRACKET HODING THE DVD PLAYER.SHHH, MY DAD DONT KNOW I JACKED IT FROM HIM.  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

robbber.........ask manny how much to make a chaingraud like lady death and hell know


----------



## NaturalHighII

HELL NO WHAT????


----------



## Lil Spanks

:dunno: what??????


----------



## NaturalHighII

NAH NEVERMIND, EY YOU WANT ME TO ASK HIM THE PRICES WITH PLATING AND WITHOUT OR WHAT


----------



## Lil Spanks

ask him how much to make a chain graud like lady death from legions........and they come plated


----------



## NaturalHighII

OK, YES MAM. NO PROB


----------



## Lil Spanks

and w/t me when you get the price


----------



## NaturalHighII

OK YES MAM, ANYTHING ELSE???


----------



## Lil Spanks

and i want your next door neigbor


----------



## NaturalHighII

FUCK NAH, ESA NO TE LA DOY, SHES ALL MINE HOMIE, YOU BETTER GET THE FUCK ON. JUST GO WITH CASPER.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Sep 1 2006, 12:08 PM~6086660
> *:wave: WAD UP...WHAT CAR SHOW R COMIN UP????
> *


the car show at that high school again


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 1 2006, 07:11 PM~6089026
> *the car show at that high school again
> *


who going??...azusa


----------



## bluepridelowride13

off to vegas bitches............. :happysad: :wave:


----------



## casper805

HOW LONG YOU GOING TO BE OVER THERE JESSE


----------



## bluepridelowride13

just for the weekend.......


----------



## casper805




----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

whats up perritos


----------



## NaturalHighII

WATTS UP PPL


----------



## eric ramos

sup roger


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

whats up eric youer fram is looking fucken bad man


----------



## eric ramos

lol
naw just 2 of us pero fuk it we will rep hard need to find someone with money cus i only hang with brokemother fureks


----------



## casper805

LOOK AT FUCKEN ART AND HIS CAR WHEN HE WAS LIL


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

bad whats up joto what u doing casper


----------



## eric ramos

pinchie vato peludo :rofl:


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805

I THINK THIS IS OR WAS ARTS DADS IM NOT SHURE


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

damn old skool pics


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 1 2006, 11:02 PM~6090042
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


art is this the banner you still have


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 2 2006, 09:02 AM~6091081
> *art is this the banner you still have
> *


yep thats the same one we use as of today....old skool huh


----------



## bluepridelowride13

sup fools im using a computer in vegas just to say wats up bitches


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: sup fo


----------



## Lil Spanks

WAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ






























































UP.......


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:wave: ....art let me get your #...need to talk to u


----------



## eric ramos

shit its so damn dead why so?


----------



## THE REBIRTH

eric sent u a pm get at me when able to


----------



## Lil Spanks

PM ME INSTID.....IM I IN TROUBLE


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Sep 2 2006, 08:38 PM~6093784
> *:wave: ....art let me get your #...need to talk to u
> *


WHERE DID HE GO..... :dunno:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

WHAT'S UP HOMIES FROM "THEE ARTISTICS"!! Q-VOLE!!!   :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 3 2006, 08:42 AM~6095669
> *:wave:
> *


HEY ART HOW U BEEN MAN?? ME GOOD...


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

O.K.....OCT 1 AT SANTA ANA H.S...THERES A CAR SHOW GOING ON AND I GOT INFO ABOUT THE CLUB.....WHAT I HEARD, ANGEL THE ONE WHO OWNS HARRY POTTER BIKE FROM ROMANS...---------------------------------WELL HIS DAD IS CALLING OUR CLUB OUT----------- -------WITH BONDO FRONT AND BACK....BECUZ HE BUSTING OUT SOMETHING NEW AND IS SURE HE'LL WIN.................SO HE AREADY HIT UP MIKE ABOUT IT AND MIKES DOWN TO COME,AND HE WANTS TO SEE WHO ELSE...OH BY THE WAY, ITS A 20 INCHER............SO BASICLY HE'S CALLING US OUT AT THE SHOW........SO THIS IS FOR MIKE,JR,ANGEL,AND WHO ELSE I FORGOT...SO WHAT UP BICTHES????.


----------



## THE REBIRTH

u guys should take that fucken bitch out...him and his dad have fuckin big ass heads.....i want to call that fool out but want to wait till by babe is donw rite.....fuck man i fucken hope u guys take that fool out...hit him hard like he dosent expect it


----------



## Lil Spanks

--YOU HEARD IT FIRST----


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 3 2006, 04:05 PM~6097124
> *O.K.....OCT 1 AT SANTA ANA H.S...THERES A CAR SHOW GOING ON AND I GOT INFO ABOUT THE CLUB.....WHAT I HEARD, ANGEL THE ONE WHO OWNS HARRY POTTER BIKE FROM ROMANS...---------------------------------WELL HIS DAD IS CALLING OUR  CLUB OUT----------- -------WITH BONDO FRONT AND BACK....BECUZ HE BUSTING OUT SOMETHING NEW AND IS SURE HE'LL WIN.................SO HE AREADY HIT UP MIKE ABOUT IT AND MIKES DOWN TO COME,AND HE WANTS TO SEE WHO ELSE...OH BY THE WAY, ITS A 20 INCHER............SO BASICLY HE'S CALLING US OUT AT THE SHOW........SO THIS IS FOR MIKE,JR,ANGEL,AND WHO ELSE I FORGOT...SO WHAT UP BICTHES????.
> *


 :0 gives me one month to step up my game :cheesy: :0  im doun ......................................monches hit me up


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 3 2006, 05:05 PM~6097124
> *O.K.....OCT 1 AT SANTA ANA H.S...THERES A CAR SHOW GOING ON AND I GOT INFO ABOUT THE CLUB.....WHAT I HEARD, ANGEL THE ONE WHO OWNS HARRY POTTER BIKE FROM ROMANS...---------------------------------WELL HIS DAD IS CALLING OUR  CLUB OUT----------- -------WITH BONDO FRONT AND BACK....BECUZ HE BUSTING OUT SOMETHING NEW AND IS SURE HE'LL WIN.................SO HE AREADY HIT UP MIKE ABOUT IT AND MIKES DOWN TO COME,AND HE WANTS TO SEE WHO ELSE...OH BY THE WAY, ITS A 20 INCHER............SO BASICLY HE'S CALLING US OUT AT THE SHOW........SO THIS IS FOR MIKE,JR,ANGEL,AND WHO ELSE I FORGOT...SO WHAT UP BICTHES????.
> *


 :0


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 3 2006, 04:53 PM~6097300
> *     --YOU HEARD IT FIRST----
> *


yea take him out..and hard


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 3 2006, 04:05 PM~6097124
> *O.K.....OCT 1 AT SANTA ANA H.S...THERES A CAR SHOW GOING ON AND I GOT INFO ABOUT THE CLUB.....WHAT I HEARD, ANGEL THE ONE WHO OWNS HARRY POTTER BIKE FROM ROMANS...---------------------------------WELL HIS DAD IS CALLING OUR  CLUB OUT----------- -------WITH BONDO FRONT AND BACK....BECUZ HE BUSTING OUT SOMETHING NEW AND IS SURE HE'LL WIN.................SO HE AREADY HIT UP MIKE ABOUT IT AND MIKES DOWN TO COME,AND HE WANTS TO SEE WHO ELSE...OH BY THE WAY, ITS A 20 INCHER............SO BASICLY HE'S CALLING US OUT AT THE SHOW........SO THIS IS FOR MIKE,JR,ANGEL,AND WHO ELSE I FORGOT...SO WHAT UP BICTHES????.
> *


ILL TRY TO BE READY.......LOL..


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Sep 3 2006, 06:28 PM~6097664
> *:0 gives me one month to step up my game :cheesy:  :0   im doun ......................................monches hit me up
> *


SUP OSO, WHAT'S UP WITH MY FRAME?? ANY PROGRESS??


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SUP HOMIES!! :wave:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

NEW PAGE LOKOZ!!!LOL


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

I'LL HIT U UP TODAY OSO...


----------



## casper805

:wave: WHOS GOING TO SHOT CALLERS SHOW


----------



## NaturalHighII

LA CHAP IS GOING


----------



## casper805

IS YOUR OTHER HOMIE GOING TO OR NO


----------



## NaturalHighII

nah that fool aint in on this shit no more, he chipped his bike like hell, and he gave up already


----------



## casper805

WATS HE GOING TO DO WITH IT IS HE SELLING IT


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah he said he was gonnna sell it


----------



## casper805

HOW MUCH YOU HAVE A PIC OF IT


----------



## NaturalHighII

somewhere around $50 i think


----------



## casper805

U GOT PICS


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Aug 4 2006, 02:57 PM~5904105
> *BLURRY ASS UPDATE ON THE HOMIES BIKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS HE GOING TO SELL THE HOLE BIKE OR JUST THE FRAME


----------



## NaturalHighII

im not sure


----------



## casper805

ASK HIM HOW MUCH FOR JUST THE FRAME AND HOW MUCH FOR IT COMPLETE


----------



## NaturalHighII

ok ill be back later, got ppl to see and things to do,LOL. Al rato


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 3 2006, 04:05 PM~6097124
> *O.K.....OCT 1 AT SANTA ANA H.S...THERES A CAR SHOW GOING ON AND I GOT INFO ABOUT THE CLUB.....WHAT I HEARD, ANGEL THE ONE WHO OWNS HARRY POTTER BIKE FROM ROMANS...---------------------------------WELL HIS DAD IS CALLING OUR  CLUB OUT----------- -------WITH BONDO FRONT AND BACK....BECUZ HE BUSTING OUT SOMETHING NEW AND IS SURE HE'LL WIN.................SO HE AREADY HIT UP MIKE ABOUT IT AND MIKES DOWN TO COME,AND HE WANTS TO SEE WHO ELSE...OH BY THE WAY, ITS A 20 INCHER............SO BASICLY HE'S CALLING US OUT AT THE SHOW........SO THIS IS FOR MIKE,JR,ANGEL,AND WHO ELSE I FORGOT...SO WHAT UP BICTHES????.
> *


I NEED TO HIT UP THE HOMIE SEE IF I CAN GET MY PARTS SENT FASTER


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 4 2006, 03:48 PM~6102227
> *I NEED TO HIT UP THE HOMIE SEE IF I CAN GET MY PARTS SENT FASTER
> *


hit him up....***


----------



## casper805

DID U GET YOUR SHIT ALREADY ART??


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: :guns: sup fossssssssssss


----------



## casper805

ROGER ASK THE CROMER HOW MUCH IT WILL BE TO DIP MY 144S IN 24K GOLD


----------



## Lil Spanks

:machinegun:


----------



## Lil Spanks

eric..... :wave:


----------



## eric ramos

sup Art wats new

and roger ey pm me wen u going to send ur shit exactly cus i think i found an engraver and i think im going to do that or buy more d twist shit well i have 330 and i dont know wat first 2 do


----------



## Lil Spanks

give 330 to me for stippers :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NaturalHighII

ok here goes for evryone, im in ahurry so if i left out something pm me

*ey casper, the homie said $50 for the frame alone,and $200 for everything

*eric, im sendibng them most likely by wednesday, or whenever i get the money, for those that owe me money, please send it asap, 

*and for whoever asked about the gold plating, ill ask him when i take all the parts to get chromed, but you will have to take all the spokes apart, the hub and dish too.

if i forgot anything pm me, ill be back in about an hour. and again, for those that owe me $, pm me for my info so i can get it ASAP!!!! need to send these parts already. and again if i left out anything, pm me. al rato


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Sep 4 2006, 08:04 PM~6104434
> *ok here goes for evryone, im in ahurry so if i left out something pm me
> 
> *ey casper, the homie said $50 for the frame alone,and $200 for everything
> 
> *eric, im sendibng them most likely by wednesday, or whenever i get the money, for those that owe me money, please send it asap,
> 
> *and for whoever asked about the gold plating, ill ask him when i take all the parts to get chromed, but you will have to take all the spokes apart, the hub and dish too.
> 
> if i forgot anything pm me, ill be back in about an hour. and again, for those that owe me $, pm me for my info so i can get it ASAP!!!! need to send these parts already. and again if i left out anything, pm me. al rato
> *


I ALREADY TOOK THE RIMS APART BUT LET ME NOE ASAP


----------



## Lil Spanks

you forgot me.....................wheres my lolly pop..... :tears:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 4 2006, 08:10 PM~6104490
> *you forgot me.....................wheres my lolly pop..... :tears:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

i want a chormed out lolly pop...i want that shit to shine...


----------



## Lil Spanks

fuck you casper..........wait till i see you so i can slap u hore


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 4 2006, 07:09 PM~6104485
> *I ALREADY TOOK THE RIMS APART BUT LET ME NOE ASAP
> *


the sooner i get the money from oso and monchis and jessee, the sooner ill go to his house and ask him. push this fools to send the money so i can send them


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 4 2006, 09:18 PM~6104526
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck the plunger.............i saw boobies......thanks casper :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Sep 4 2006, 08:20 PM~6104538
> *the sooner i get the money from oso and monchis and jessee, the sooner ill go to his house and ask him. push this fools to send the money so i can send them
> *


ILL HIT UP OSO RIGHT NOW SEE WAT HE SAYS


----------



## Lil Spanks

jr....email them and keep doing it...what parts do you have?????from them???


----------



## Lil Spanks

hi frank....from az


----------



## casper805

ROGER OSO SAY HOW MUCH IS IT TOTAL


----------



## Lil Spanks

here you go frank.


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:wave: ....art u no sumone who can engrave got there number...ERIC....u also no sumone who can engrave..u guys have numbers....


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 4 2006, 08:33 PM~6104637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go frank.
> *



i like this bike....sweet :cheesy:....art can u get those stands that the bike is on....how much.....would it fit on a hollow hub trike kit :thumbsup: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

WAD UP BITCH ASS ART


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

READY FOR THIS WEEKEND


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

FUCK NO..U KNOW WHAT HAPPEN TO MY BIKE I CANT TAKE IT LIKE THAT


----------



## Lil Spanks

EMPTY UR BOX JR


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

4 WHAT FUCK THAT.....ITS NOT FULL...LOL...


----------



## OSO 805

ey roger im sending the money to maro!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OSO 805

gess what!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHAT???????????????????


----------



## OSO 805

im going to take harys dream out in 07 im bilding a 16 and i got some stuff under my sleavs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Lil Spanks

..WHATS UNDER YOUR SLEVE...BOOBIES???


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

***


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Sep 4 2006, 09:51 PM~6105149
> *im going to take harys dream out in 07 im bilding a 16 and i got some stuff under my sleavs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


  FUCK YEA TAKE THAT FOOL OUT


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

whats up casper and jr and threst


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

how come u didnt come out casper when i went to your pad


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 4 2006, 09:52 PM~6105156
> *   ..WHATS UNDER YOUR PANTS A BIG DICK???
> *


UM YEA FOOL :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

BUT THEY HAVE A RADICAL FRAME COMING OUT NEXT YEAR


----------



## casper805

WAT UP FERNY QUE ASES HOMIE


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

WAD UP PERRITO (FERNY)


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

just chillin perrito


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 805ferny_@Sep 4 2006, 10:56 PM~6105184
> *how come u didnt come out casper when i went to your pad
> *


CUZ HE WAS WANG CHONGING IT


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 4 2006, 09:57 PM~6105191
> *BUT THEY HAVE A RADICAL FRAME COMING OUT NEXT YEAR
> *


WHO


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

sup perrito


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

u foo


----------



## casper805

NO HARRYS DREAM IS SUPOSIBLY COMING OUT WITH A RADICAL NEXT YEAR


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 4 2006, 09:57 PM~6105191
> *BUT THEY HAVE A RADICAL FRAME COMING OUT NEXT YEAR
> *


BITCH :uh: .............................................................EY THEN IM GOING TO DO A RADICAL THEN :0 :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

IS IT GOING TO BE A 20 INCH FRAME OR 16 ART????????


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 4 2006, 10:03 PM~6105243
> *NO HARRYS DREAM IS SUPOSIBLY COMING OUT WITH A RADICAL NEXT YEAR
> *


16 INCH???


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

what bike is that u foos have a pic


----------



## Lil Spanks

16...AND I ALWAYS SEE IT AT MY BUDDYS HOUSE


----------



## casper805

WHO IS BUILDING IT FOR HIM ART


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 805ferny_@Sep 4 2006, 10:06 PM~6105272
> *what bike is that u foos have a pic
> *


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by 805ferny_@Sep 4 2006, 10:06 PM~6105272
> *what bike is that u foos have a pic
> *


ITS A PEACE OF SHIT DOUNT WORY :biggrin:


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

a foo that shit i freaken wack perrito


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 805ferny_@Sep 4 2006, 10:16 PM~6105310
> *a foo that shit i freaken wack perrito
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHE NOE


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 4 2006, 11:12 PM~6105294
> *WHO IS BUILDING IT FOR HIM ART
> *


THE ONE THAT OWNS LADY DEATH AND BUILT CREMATOR


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 4 2006, 10:11 PM~6105283
> *16...AND I ALWAYS SEE IT AT MY BUDDYS HOUSE
> *


PICS??? :0 ..........................................IS IT EVEN GOOD UNOF TO COMPEAT WITH YOU :biggrin: :0


----------



## casper805

:0 :0 SNEAK PIC ART


----------



## Lil Spanks

WOW EVERYBODYS ON BUT MISSING ERIC AND FERNADO..T/C


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

so whats up with your frame casper what is it full or radical


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 4 2006, 10:17 PM~6105318
> *THE ONE THAT OWNS LADY DEATH AND BUILT CREMATOR
> *


WTF..................................ISENT LADY DETH GOING TO BE HIS COMP AND THE ONER OF LADY DEATH IS MAKING THE FRAME :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Sep 4 2006, 11:18 PM~6105320
> *PICS??? :0 ..........................................IS IT EVEN GOOD UNOF TO COMPEAT WITH YOU :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :nono: HES THROWING ALL THE PARTS ON HIS BIKE TO THE NEW ONE


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 805ferny_@Sep 4 2006, 10:19 PM~6105329
> *so whats up with your frame casper what is it full or radical
> *


IM THINKING ABOUT DOING A SEMI AND A RADICAL


----------



## OSO 805

SUP JR WAT HAPPEN TO YOUR BIKE???????????........................SAMY SAID WAS UP FOOL!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

orale but which one are u building first


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 4 2006, 10:20 PM~6105338
> *:nono: HES THROWING ALL THE PARTS ON HIS BIKE TO THE NEW ONE
> *


 :uh: STILL GUNA BE UGLY


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 805ferny_@Sep 4 2006, 10:23 PM~6105356
> *orale but which one are u building first
> *


MAYBE THE SEMI SINSE WHE DONT HAVE ANY ONE IN THAT CLASS


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl: ............OK HEAD COUNT ON GOING THIS WEEK??????????


----------



## OSO 805

SO HIS DAD CALD US OUT..........................................ART VS HIS DAD PUTASOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Sep 4 2006, 10:25 PM~6105366
> *SO HIS DAD CALD US OUT..........................................ART VS HIS DAD PUTASOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

I THIN K MY NE IS A SEMI FUCK IT COMPETETION


----------



## Lil Spanks

ANGEL WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN???????????


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 4 2006, 10:24 PM~6105363
> *:rofl:  :rofl: ............OK HEAD COUNT ON GOING THIS WEEK??????????
> *


CAN NOT DOUN YET BUT IM GOING TO ANOYHER SHOW ILL POST PICS :biggrin: :0


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 805ferny_@Sep 4 2006, 10:26 PM~6105374
> *I THIN K MY NE IS  A SEMI FUCK IT COMPETETION
> *


HOW IS YOURS SEMY


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Sep 4 2006, 11:25 PM~6105366
> *SO HIS DAD CALD US OUT..........................................ART VS HIS DAD PUTASOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :nono: READ CARFULLY


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Sep 4 2006, 10:25 PM~6105366
> *SO HIS DAD CALD US OUT..........................................ART VS HIS DAD PUTASOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


NAW ART WILL HIT HIS DAD WITH HIS PURS :0 AND BEND OVER AND TAKE IT LIKE A BITCH :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## casper805

WHE ALMOST HAD THE WHOLE FAMILIA ON 
6 Members: casper805, CUTLESSSWANGIN, LOWRIDING 805 JR, brownpride lpc b.c, 805ferny, Aztecbike


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 4 2006, 11:29 PM~6105392
> *WHE ALMOST HAD THE WHOLE FAMILIA ON
> 6 Members: casper805, CUTLESSSWANGIN, LOWRIDING 805 JR, brownpride lpc b.c, 805ferny, Aztecbike
> *


DAMMMMMM


----------



## Lil Spanks

ANGEL WAZZZ UP


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 4 2006, 10:28 PM~6105383
> *:nono: ILL KICK HIS ASS
> *


 :0


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

THATS RIGHT CASPER THE WHOLE FAMILIA


----------



## Aztecbike

sup art


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

SUP PERRITO


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY DONT BE EDITING MY SHIT


----------



## Aztecbike

SUP EVERYBODY


----------



## casper805

SUP ANGEL


----------



## Aztecbike

SO HOW MANY BIKES ARE WE TAKING TO SHOT CALLERS?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Sep 4 2006, 11:32 PM~6105409
> *sup art
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OSO 805

EY CASPER HIT ME UP WITH THE INFO FOR THE BBQ..................................................AND FOR ARTS PRESENT ILL RAP HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA..........................HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Lil Spanks

4 OVER HERE


----------



## Aztecbike

HOW ABOUT VENTURA AND THE OTHER CHAPTERS?


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 4 2006, 10:34 PM~6105422
> *NOTHING MUCH JUST THINKING ABOUT YOU
> *


YOUR NASTY ART :uh:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

IM GOING WITH MY TRIKE AND BIKE AND CARLOS IS TAKING 2


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Sep 4 2006, 10:35 PM~6105441
> *HOW ABOUT VENTURA AND THE OTHER CHAPTERS?
> *


IM GUESSING ONLY JR AND CARLOS


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 4 2006, 10:33 PM~6105415
> *HEY DONT BE EDITING MY SHIT
> *


YOU ALL MAD HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA J/P :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Sep 4 2006, 11:37 PM~6105455
> *YOU ALL MAD HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  J/P :uh:
> *


FUCKER


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 4 2006, 10:38 PM~6105464
> *FUCKER AH I LOVE YOU!!!
> *


 :uh: OK THATS NICE :uh:


----------



## OSO 805

FUCK NO 1 IS TALKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluepridelowride13

im back bitches...........


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Sep 4 2006, 11:41 PM~6105482
> *:uh: OK THATS NICE :uh:
> *


HEY BICTH


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

IM OUT.......... L8ER ON


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

LATE


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

LATE


----------



## bluepridelowride13

sup family......


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 5 2006, 06:07 PM~6107099
> *:wave:
> *


Whatup?? Nice avatar, post up a large pic of her :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 5 2006, 01:33 PM~6108901
> *:wave:im so gay
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Sep 4 2006, 11:45 PM~6105511
> *FUCK SOMEONE BONE ME FROM BEHIND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Sep 4 2006, 11:55 PM~6105560
> *IM GOING TO EAT HIM IN AND OUT.......... L8ER ON
> *


     DAMM JR...I DIDNT KNOW YOU GET DOWN LIKE THAT


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 5 2006, 11:15 PM~6109144
> *       DAMM JR...I DIDNT KNOW YOU GET DOWN LIKE THAT
> *


:barf:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

:nono: :nono: :barf:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Sep 5 2006, 03:10 PM~6109468
> * :worship:  :worship:  :rofl:
> *


   U LIKE IT TOO..


----------



## bluepridelowride13

i got some iced out grills today....well yesturday but i weared them today.......


----------



## Lil Spanks

PIC???


----------



## bluepridelowride13

not yet homie....


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: ..........Art is gay ..............jk Biggrin:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

:cheesy: :wave:


----------



## eric ramos

ey pinchie monchis get in chat u never get in chat 
that goes 2 u to jesse


----------



## eric ramos

shit fuk it roger im not going to make it cus tommor is wendsday 
fuk 
fuk it ill send it later like in a week or 2


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 5 2006, 04:34 PM~6110725
> *ey pinchie monchis get in chat u never get in chat
> that goes 2 u to jesse
> *


IIGHT, I'LL TRY...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

WHAT'S UP HOMIES!!! :wave:


----------



## casper805

eric is this the color your bike display is going to be


----------



## eric ramos

VYNAL?
THAT LOOK OK WITH WHITE BUTTONS


----------



## casper805

i just said if its the color fool is it


----------



## eric ramos

YES I LIKE IT
IT GOES WITH IT


----------



## casper805

YOU SHOULD GET IT


----------



## eric ramos

WERE AND WAT CALLED WAT THE FUK?
AND I DONT WANA GET IN CALI CUS I KNO I CAN GET WAY CHEAPER IN MEXICO


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 5 2006, 06:25 PM~6111654
> *WERE AND WAT CALLED WAT THE FUK?
> AND I DONT WANA GET IN CALI CUS I KNO I CAN GET WAY CHEAPER IN MEXICO
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=284275


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

u saw carlos bike


----------



## casper805

YEA I SAW IT


----------



## NaturalHighII

that vynil should look real good


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Sep 5 2006, 10:08 PM~6113386
> *that vynil should look real good
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 5 2006, 05:19 PM~6110613
> *:wave:  ..........I think i love you Art.............. Biggrin:
> *


    :barf:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 6 2006, 02:19 AM~6110613
> *:wave:  ..........Art is my gay lover .............. Biggrin:
> *



:ugh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 6 2006, 09:22 AM~6114972
> *:ugh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 6 2006, 06:52 PM~6115173
> *:biggrin:
> *


Damn I didn't know you guys got down like that. Watch out for the handlebars they can be killer on the back


----------



## bluepridelowride13

i bet ya'll bullet lights got rust on them......


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 6 2006, 09:55 AM~6115190
> *Damn I didn't know you guys got down like that. Can i Watch
> *


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:wave:


----------



## Billy

:wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 6 2006, 09:05 PM~6115897
> *
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Sep 6 2006, 10:35 AM~6115761
> *i bet ya'll bullet lights got rust on the tip of them..  ....
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Billy+Sep 6 2006, 11:19 AM~6115972-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-80 T TOP_@Sep 6 2006, 11:12 AM~6115935
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

WATTS UP PPL


----------



## casper805

WAT UP ROGER


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 6 2006, 03:34 PM~6117908
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 6 2006, 04:01 PM~6117664
> *i like it hard and rough
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: i knew it


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Sep 6 2006, 05:06 PM~6118128
> *:wave:Hi casper...Remeber last night..
> *


    dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## THE REBIRTH

art...u still doing the seat..... :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 6 2006, 02:01 PM~6117664
> *WAT UP ROGER
> *


NOT MUCH PPL JUST KICKING IT


----------



## casper805

EY ART I BET YOU THIS IS THE SAME SHIRT YOU STILL WEAR TO SHOWS HUH


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

I THINK CASPER LIKES U IN THIS PICTURE CUZ HE KEEPS ON POSTIN IT......


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Sep 6 2006, 10:28 PM~6120835
> *I THINK CASPER LIKES U IN THIS PICTURE CUZ HE KEEPS ON POSTIN IT......
> *


 :uh: FOOL I ONLY POSTED IT TWISE


----------



## casper805

OLD SCHOOL


----------



## bluepridelowride13

thats some old school shit right there and any body have one of these for sale i want one.....


----------



## casper805

ILL SELL YOU MINE


----------



## bluepridelowride13

is like that one??


----------



## casper805

no its like the new ones whe have theyr small perfect for bikes whe dont have some like those


----------



## bluepridelowride13

i want a big oldschool one just for pics and a small one for display


----------



## casper805

whe dont have old school ones


----------



## bluepridelowride13

is there any way they can make one like that one?


----------



## casper805

U GOTTA TALK TO ART


----------



## bluepridelowride13

ok i will... :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:nono:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:wave:....art i was serious about the pm i sent u:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

pm sent


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 6 2006, 11:57 PM~6121010
> *ILL SEE YOUR PENIS
> *


   damm casper


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 7 2006, 02:33 AM~6118275
> *     dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> *


Damn he stole your man you better lay the beat down on that mug :twak:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 7 2006, 09:34 AM~6122749
> *Damn he stole your man you better lay the beat down on that mug :twak:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: tony what are you up too


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 7 2006, 06:36 PM~6122757
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: tony what are you up too
> *


Just cryin cuz my shyt ain't gonna be done in time :tears:

I'm gonna have to wait until.....yep you guessed it Next year!


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 7 2006, 06:41 PM~6122783
> *:0
> *


I'm talkin about for Wyatt's Revenge, its gonna be a damn store bought queen this year


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: 2 all u fukers :rofl: ahahahah


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 7 2006, 10:36 AM~6123088
> *:wave: i love all u fukers :rofl: ahahahah
> *


----------



## eric ramos

sup Art !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## casper805

EY ART ILL SEND U THE DESIGHNS LATER TODAY U 2 OSO JUST HIT ME UP WHEN U GET ON


----------



## Lil Spanks

:machinegun: hurry up bicth


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

:biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up casper. finally im in school


----------



## NaturalHighII

DOUBLE POST


----------



## casper805

WAS UP ROGER SCHOOL SUXS HUH


----------



## NaturalHighII

hell yeah


----------



## casper805

YOU READY TO TAKE FIRST PLACE THIS SUNDAY FOR MILD


----------



## NaturalHighII

FO SHO, YO KNOW IT


----------



## casper805

YOU GUYS SHOULD JUST STAY UP THERE WHEN THEY GIVE THEM OUT LOL


----------



## NaturalHighII

DONT WORRY THIS TIME I WILL


----------



## NaturalHighII

DAM AT LEAST I WANNA PLACE THIS TIME


----------



## casper805

YOU WILL ITS CAUSE LAST SHOW THEY PUT ALL THE 2 WHEELERS TOGETHER THATS WHY


----------



## NaturalHighII

IM WONDERING IF THERE GONNA BE ALOT OF MILDS,


----------



## Lil Spanks

:dunno:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

CARLOS IS A MILD TOO...HIS BLUE BIKE...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Sep 7 2006, 03:19 PM~6124974
> *IM WONDERING IF THERE GONNA BE ALOT OF MEN,
> *


    :barf:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

LOL...FUCKIN ART


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 8 2006, 01:37 AM~6125626
> *      :barf:
> *



:roflmao:


Damn dude don't ever leave again they missed you too much in here :tears:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

art pm me hernan's #....want to talk to him about engraving


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHEN I GET HOME


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Sep 7 2006, 02:19 PM~6124974
> *IM WONDERING IF THERE GONNA BE ALOT OF MILDS,
> *


man if your talkin about our show, i hope there aint a bunch of milds... i think i would get tired of having to judge too many milds after having to see my own bike every fucken day... :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 7 2006, 02:54 PM~6125769
> *man if your talkin about our show, i hope there aint a bunch of milds... i think i would get tired of having to judge too many milds after having to see my own bike every fucken day... :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 7 2006, 03:54 PM~6125769
> *man if your talkin about our show, i hope there aint a bunch of milds... i think i would get tired of having to judge too many milds after having to see my own bike every fucken day... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 7 2006, 03:53 PM~6125762
> *WHEN I GET HOME
> *


if me thnxs :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 8 2006, 01:54 AM~6125769
> *man if your talkin about our show, i hope there aint a bunch of milds... i think i would get tired of having to judge too many milds after having to see my own bike every fucken day... :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## gizmo1

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Sep 7 2006, 04:55 PM~6125775
> *LOL
> *


LOL


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Sep 7 2006, 03:52 PM~6125750
> *art pm me hernan's #....want to talk to him about engraving
> *


WHY DONT YOU JUST PM HIM HERNAN'S ON LIL 2


----------



## gizmo1

WHATS HIS USER NAME?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SUP HOMIES!!! :wave:


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: sup 2 u 2 homie


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:wave:


----------



## OSO 805

sup eric


----------



## OSO 805

hoos doun for chat!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Sep 7 2006, 09:12 PM~6127415
> *hoos doun for beef...you know i like beef instid of sushi!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

MY OLD GT


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## eric ramos

uffin: 
good morning !!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: 
whats new?
Art


----------



## Lil Spanks

NADA


----------



## eric ramos

tears of the clown is on every one pm him


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 8 2006, 11:16 PM~6131961
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## bluepridelowride13




----------



## Lil Spanks

wheres the design casper


----------



## Lil Spanks

FOR ALL MY MEMBERS ONLY.......MY NEW # AND WALKIE TALKIE #....714-412-3821......124*419805*6.....MEMBERS ONLY


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 9 2006, 01:32 AM~6132986
> *FOR ALL MY MEMBERS ONLY.......MY NEW # AND WALKIE TALKIE #....714-412-3821......124*419805*6.....MEMBERS ONLY
> *


Phuck that i'm calling your bitch ass every damn day now


----------



## bluepridelowride13

where my design casper?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 8 2006, 04:39 PM~6133011
> *Phuck that i'm calling your bitch ass every damn day now
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: i think he wants me


----------



## bluepridelowride13

oh yea..... :roflmao: :roflmao:  :cheesy:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

WAD UP FAM... HEY I SOLD MY PURPLE BIKE SO ON THE SHOT CALLERS SHOW ILL BE UNDER NEW MANAGMENT........ILL START ANOTHER 1 REAL SOON.....


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

i dont know about that but if you sold it for a good stack is ok.....


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Sep 8 2006, 05:16 PM~6133420
> *WAD UP FAM... HEY I SOLD MY PURPLE BIKE SO ON THE SHOT CALLERS SHOW ILL BE UNDER NEW MANAGMENT........ILL START ANOTHER 1 REAL SOON.....
> *


2 WHO


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

ALLRIGHT I OWED SOME MONEY SO I GAVE IT AWAY......


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Sep 8 2006, 05:25 PM~6133457
> *ALLRIGHT I OWED SOME MONEY SO I GAVE IT AWAY......
> *


2 WHO


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

DONT WORRY ABOUT IT.......................SOME HOMIE....


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Sep 8 2006, 05:30 PM~6133486
> *DONT WORRY ABOUT IT.......................SOME HOMIE....
> *


WERES MY SEAT


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

ALLRIGHT I GOT 600 AND A FRAME 4 THE BIKE BUT I OWED HIM 200...SO I THINK IT WAS A GOOD DEAL.....THE FRAME IS ALL DONE UP IT JUST NEED A PAINT JOB...AND ITS A SCHWINN....2O INCH...SO ALL I NEED TO DO WITH THAT $$$ IS GET PARTS....


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 8 2006, 05:33 PM~6133500
> *WERES MY SEAT
> *


SOLD IT AND UR PEDALS TOO..... :roflmao: :roflmao: U DIDNT NEED THEM..........


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Sep 8 2006, 05:34 PM~6133513
> *SOLD IT AND UR PEDALS TOO..... :roflmao:  :roflmao: U DIDNT NEED THEM..........
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

ILL GIVE THEM TO U AS SOON AS FUCKIN ART GETS MY PARTS........ULL GET THE NEW ONES OR DO U WANT URS


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Sep 8 2006, 05:39 PM~6133544
> *ILL GIVE THEM TO U AS SOON AS FUCKIN ART GETS MY PARTS........ULL GET THE NEW ONES OR DO U WANT URS
> *


MONEY


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 8 2006, 05:42 PM~6133558
> *MONEY
> *


FUCK U..U PUNK ASS LITTLE BITCH ILL JUST TAKE THE PARTS OF B4 HE TAKES IT AND TROW THEM TRUW ALL UR HOUSE WINDOWS THEN SAY THANK U 4 LETTING ME BORROW THEM....BITCH


----------



## bluepridelowride13

:nono: :nono: :nono: you forgot to say and then i'll slap you at the end...............


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

OK THEN ILL SMOKE U CASPER


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHAT BICTH...U SOLD IT..WAIT TILL I SEE U SUNDAY SO I CAN SLAP U HO.......


----------



## DripLOW

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Apr 5 2006, 08:36 PM~5187604
> *:worship: THIS IS THE BIKE THATS GOING TO BEAT TOMBSTONE, WHEN I HEARD HIM SAYING(HIS BIKE IS THE GREATEST) IN THE TAMPA SECTION.....IF I HAVE TOO .. ILL HAVE SOMEONE RIDE MY BIKE AND SHOW EVERYBODY THAT THIS BIKE IS RIDABLE..ILL EVEN TAKE PICS TO SHOW ALL OF YOU OUT THERE...MY BIKE IS NOT JUST TO SIT INSIDE AND COLLECT DUST LIKE OTHER BIKES........
> *





where u get forks like that from? i'm from nyc and we have nothing like that on this side man


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 5 2006, 04:19 PM~6110613
> *:wave:  ..........Art is gay ..............jk Biggrin:
> *


FUCK YEAH!!!LOL....J.K.... :0 :0


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SUP HOMIES!!!


----------



## eric ramos

QUE TRANZA MONCHIS


----------



## Lil Spanks

ERIC THE BIKE LOOKS FUCKEN AWSOME...DAMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Sep 8 2006, 09:24 PM~6134721
> *FUCK YEAH!!!I LIKE IT WHEN ERIC HIT ME FROM BEHIND:0  :0
> *


    :barf:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 8 2006, 04:32 PM~6132986
> *FOR ALL MY MEMBERS ONLY.......MY NEW # AND WALKIE TALKIE #....714-412-3821......124*419805*6.....MEMBERS ONLY
> *


 :thumbsup: STAY AWAY TONY :biggrin:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:wave:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 8 2006, 03:32 PM~6132986
> *FOR ALL MY MEMBERS ONLY.......MY NEW # AND WALKIE TALKIE #....714-412-3821......124*419805*6.....MEMBERS ONLY
> *


wat about me :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

THANKS ART
MEANS LOTS COMING FROM THE PREZ 
JUST A BIKE TO REP HARD AND TAKE NAMES WITH 
AND ILL CALL U SOME TIME TOMMORW BUT U ANSER FO NOT LIKE LAST TIME LOL THAT U THOUGHT I WAS HIGH LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## eric ramos

DONT U REMEMBER UR LIKE WHO THIS I THOUGHT IT WAS ONE OF MY LADYS LOL


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 8 2006, 08:07 PM~6134571
> *WHAT BICTH...U SOLD IT..WAIT TILL I SEE U SUNDAY SO I CAN SLAP U HO.......
> *


im not going on sunday i have no bike to show now.........


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Sep 9 2006, 12:42 AM~6135718
> *im not going on sunday i have no bike to show now.........
> *


you going *** :angry: ...........if u want your parts....... :biggrin:


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

what about the trike why dont u take that one


----------



## gizmo1

???


----------



## bluepridelowride13

:wave:


----------



## gizmo1

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

hey wats up


----------



## gizmo1

nada


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 9 2006, 09:18 AM~6136791
> *you going *** :angry: ...........if u want your parts....... :biggrin:
> *


thats another reason why im not going bcuz i dont have a complete bike and i needed my parts...i've been waiting 4 like 4 months..............


----------



## gizmo1

:thumbsdown:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by 805ferny_@Sep 9 2006, 09:25 AM~6136820
> *what about the trike why dont u take that one
> *


like i said i need some parts to finish it up


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Sep 9 2006, 12:11 PM~6137422
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


why r u posting in our topic


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

specially thumbs down....u dont do that to use......


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

LOL.....J/P DONT GET BUT HURT GIZMO


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Sep 9 2006, 01:10 PM~6137414
> *thats another reason why im not going bcuz i have to fudge pack someone while they fudge pack me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


fuck it bring it and i have the parts in my truck...so go ***... :angry:


----------



## gizmo1

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Sep 9 2006, 01:12 PM~6137424
> *why r u posting in our topic
> *


Its my topic now bro im takin this bitch over....


----------



## casper805

:wave: wat up familia


----------



## gizmo1

GET OUT MY TOPIC THIS IS THE TAKEOVER


----------



## gizmo1

YAAAA


----------



## eric ramos

:guns: its not taken over with out a fight :rolf:


----------



## gizmo1

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: 
LETS DO THIS FOO


----------



## eric ramos

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## gizmo1

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 9 2006, 04:30 PM~6138198
> *:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:
> *


 :machinegun: 
:machinegun: 
:machinegun: 
:machinegun: 
:guns: 
:guns: 
:guns: 
:guns:


----------



## eric ramos

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 
help me out casper u bitch :rofl:


----------



## casper805




----------



## gizmo1

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 9 2006, 04:35 PM~6138222
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> help me out casper u bitch :rofl:
> *


damn] :guns:


----------



## casper805




----------



## gizmo1

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## gizmo1

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## eric ramos

THEE ARTISTICS CLAIM THIS TOPIC BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

wtf gizmo?


----------



## gizmo1

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## casper805

ok he is dead now


----------



## gizmo1

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 9 2006, 04:47 PM~6138275
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok he is dead now
> *


never


----------



## gizmo1

damn lil guy your not a very good recruit bro


----------



## casper805

ok i think i fugured out wat gizmo wants so here it is


----------



## gizmo1

hmmmmmmmm ok is this a peace treaty?


----------



## casper805




----------



## gizmo1

..............


----------



## eric ramos

PELADOS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gizmo1

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:0


----------



## gizmo1

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

dammm this is the funnyest page i seen


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

whats up wheres everybody at


----------



## Lil Spanks

THERE ALL SPANKYING IT LIKE ME..... :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

WERE PLOSHING UP OUR ROCKETS


----------



## Aztecbike

LOOK AT WHAT I GOT CASPER


----------



## Aztecbike




----------



## Aztecbike




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Sep 9 2006, 08:55 PM~6139832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:  nice gracias homie


----------



## NaturalHighII

WATTS UP HOMIE, DAM ANGEL THAT SHIT LOOKS BAD.


----------



## bluepridelowride13

:wave:


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 9 2006, 03:00 PM~6138370
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MORE PICS :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:biggrin: WATUP FAMILIA :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: BUENOS DIAS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
IM HUNGOVER LIKE A BITCH !!!!!!!!!!  :twak: :banghead:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

WATUP ERIC


----------



## eric ramos

NADA AND U ZIGS


----------



## casper805

WAT UP ERIC 
HOW MANY TROPHIES YOU THINK THE CLUB WILL BRRING HOME TODAY


----------



## eric ramos

sup casper 
all for every class jk
hmmm art 16 rad easy
roger maybe mild
aztecbike full?
wat who alse went
did that fo who got the bette boo bike went?


----------



## casper805

ROGER ANGEL JR CARLOS ALL OF THE OC CHAPTER I THINK I THINK THATS IT 
AND OSO WENT TO A LOCAL SHOW


----------



## eric ramos

orale
that be a nice come out 
who going to take pics i wana see them !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 10 2006, 02:22 PM~6142966
> *orale
> that be a nice come out
> who going to take pics i wana see them !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I THINK IT WAS 5 FROM OC 4 FROM VC AND 2 FROM LA 
WAT UP 80 T TOP


----------



## eric ramos

shit i wana see pics 
oh yea and of that superior show donde iva estar la rana :rofl:


----------



## dog_jerry

I agree with you


----------



## casper805

U SHOULD HAVE GONE TO THE SHOW FOOL


----------



## eric ramos

naw it was to early its almost done it was ending at 4pm shit its 3 37 
and earlyer i was doing yard work with no ride lol


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:wave:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 10 2006, 02:24 PM~6142982
> *I THINK IT WAS 5 FROM OC 4 FROM VC AND 2 FROM LA
> WAT UP 80 T TOP
> *


hey casper


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

hope fully these baboso bring some trophies que no casper


----------



## casper805

well carlos just came over here and said that cremator tookover the 16 inchcategory and he had a buch of trophies 2 the club showed strong


----------



## eric ramos

were the pics at?


----------



## NaturalHighII

I GOT 2ND PLACE MILD


----------



## NaturalHighII

ART GOT 1ST PLACE 16"
CARLOS FROM VENTURA GOT 1ST PLACE MILD
ART GOT 2ND PLACE 16"

AND ONE MORE, CANT REMEMBER THOUGH

AND WELL ART ALSO GOT BEST PLATING, BEST ACCESSORIES,BEST PINSTRIPING AND COUPLE OTHER THINGS, THEYLL POST MORE SHIT UP LATER


----------



## eric ramos

Congrats on ur win Roger 
Did u take pics?


----------



## OSO 805

sup roger sup eric ey i got some pics of the local show


----------



## NaturalHighII

NAH I DIDNT GET PICS, AND POST THEM UP OSO


----------



## casper805

post them up oso


----------



## OSO 805

its just are daily riders but.................met some fools and all of the fools in the pic are going to get costom shit!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## OSO 805

look fools :biggrin: :0


----------



## eric ramos

were the custom shit oso?


----------



## OSO 805

god dam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 10 2006, 05:55 PM~6144265
> *were the custom shit oso?
> *


i said going to (get costom shit) :biggrin:  ther saving up


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Sep 10 2006, 05:53 PM~6144248
> *look fools :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam those are all kinds off fools but theyr only theyr daily riders huh


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Sep 10 2006, 05:58 PM~6144285
> *i said going to (get costom shit) :biggrin:   ther saving up
> *


  
hit me up wen u have that faced part hook up :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 10 2006, 06:11 PM~6144332
> *dam those are all kinds off fools but theyr only theyr daily riders huh
> *


yup see i told you im bizy all of ther bikes are going to be redon with costom shit :0  ..................................and yea fool ill hit you up :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

man i didnt win anyting.................. :angry:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 11 2006, 08:10 AM~6147608
> *man i didnt win anyting.................. :angry:
> *


how is that :around:..... :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao: :wave:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

ey art whos that in your avi???


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 11 2006, 08:58 AM~6147937
> *:roflmao:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: were can i get the tweed fabric....


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Sep 11 2006, 10:18 PM~6149235
> *:wave: were can i get the  weed ....
> *



:dunno:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 11 2006, 01:26 PM~6149707
> *:dunno:
> *


 :twak: :angry: :nono:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 12 2006, 12:57 AM~6150503
> *:wave:
> *


Did she charge you for that pic?


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 11 2006, 02:57 PM~6150503
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 11 2006, 03:00 PM~6150527
> *Did she charge you for that pic?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 11 2006, 04:00 PM~6150527
> *Did she charge you for that pic?
> *


eeeeeeee tony you cure..... :tears:shes a real good friend of mine....... :tears:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 11 2006, 03:09 PM~6150588
> *eeeeeeee tony you cure..... :tears:shes a real good friend of mine....... :tears:
> *


good friend :biggrin: or gooood friend :biggrin: ....wish she was my friend :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Sep 12 2006, 01:12 AM~6150609
> *good friend :biggrin:  or gooood friend :biggrin: ....wish she was my friend :biggrin:
> *


with benefits x1000 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Sep 11 2006, 04:12 PM~6150609
> *good friend :biggrin:  or gooood friend :biggrin: ....wish she was my friend :biggrin:
> *


youll meet her


----------



## Lil Spanks

this is going to take out that suprise on oct..1....(glitters) dads bike....


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 11 2006, 04:03 PM~6150997
> *youll meet her
> *


yea :thumbsup: :tears: she is an :angel:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Sep 11 2006, 05:17 PM~6151097
> *yea  :thumbsup:  :tears:  tonys is an :angel:
> *


  :rofl:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 11 2006, 04:16 PM~6151086
> *this is going to take out that suprise on oct..1....(glitters) dads bike....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 trike or two wheel still


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 11 2006, 04:18 PM~6151105
> *:machinegun:   :rofl:
> *


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 11 2006, 04:19 PM~6151120
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 two wheel:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:worship: eric.............wazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzuuuuuuuppppppppp


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 12 2006, 02:18 AM~6151105
> *  :rofl:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

hey eric :wave:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

new page :worship: :guns:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Lil Spanks

dammmmmmm eric


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:machinegun: :twak: :guns:  :angel:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP+Sep 11 2006, 04:24 PM~6151154-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey eric  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 11 2006, 04:26 PM~6151171
> *dammmmmmm eric
> *


 :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

draw me up sum desings of the love seat eric.. :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos

orita fo shit lol


----------



## eric ramos

lets go to chat


----------



## OSO 805

ey hadle bars still for sale $100


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 11 2006, 04:16 PM~6151086
> *this is going to take out that suprise on oct..1....(glitters) dads bike....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this yours :biggrin: :0


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Sep 11 2006, 08:39 PM~6152922
> *is this yours :biggrin:  :0
> *


WAT DOES THE PLACK SAY :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

casper my dizinz bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!jp lol


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 11 2006, 08:43 PM~6152942
> *WAT DOES THE PLACK SAY :biggrin:
> *


i no its in the club bendeho but is it arts  :uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Sep 11 2006, 08:45 PM~6152962
> *i no its in the club bendeho but is it arts   :uh:
> *


YEA ITS ARTS ITS BAD HUH


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 11 2006, 08:48 PM~6152983
> *YEA ITS ARTS ITS BAD HUH
> *


yea


----------



## OSO 805

sup tears??? :biggrin:  .............................................


----------



## OSO 805

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## OSO 805

my daily rider :0 :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Sep 11 2006, 10:16 PM~6153483
> *my daily rider :0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Sep 11 2006, 10:16 PM~6153483
> *my daily rider :0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think its clean and simple


----------



## OSO 805

new page bitches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!......................................yeaaaaaaaaaa boyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!....................lol


----------



## OSO 805

thats the desplay i was taking about fool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Sep 11 2006, 10:25 PM~6153544
> *thats the desplay i was taking about fool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: good morinng bitches cept art :rofl:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:wave:
morning foo's


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

it's me 80 T TOP :biggrin: new profile


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 12 2006, 07:17 AM~6154598
> *:wave: good morinng bitches cept art :rofl:
> *


  :tears:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 12 2006, 07:58 PM~6155619
> *  :tears:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

ARTS GAY :roflmao:


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

ARTS GAY :roflmao:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

WAD UP... :wave:


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

ARTS GAY :roflmao:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Sep 12 2006, 08:09 PM~6155707
> *ARTS GAY :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Sep 12 2006, 11:08 AM~6155699
> *ARTS GAY :roflmao:
> *


  :tears:


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 12 2006, 11:40 AM~6156211
> *  :tears:
> *


just kidding baby :biggrin:  

:roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 13 2006, 12:59 AM~6157434
> *:thumbsup:
> *


I still dont remember what the hell I was gonna ask you a few weeks ago :burn:


----------



## Lil Spanks

DAMM YOU


----------



## bluepridelowride13

he wanna go out with you..........j/k ey art whos that girl in your avi?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Sep 13 2006, 01:23 AM~6157590
> *he wanna go out with you..........j/k ey art whos that girl in your avi?
> *


That's MzSexia that charges ya ass if you want her to take a photo by your ride :uh: 

Unless you're cool like Art then you get some play :thumbsup:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

have you hit it art?


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Sep 12 2006, 08:38 AM~6155177
> *it's me 80 T TOP :biggrin: new profile
> *


shit bro 
nice name wat the fuk dose the rebirth mean


----------



## bluepridelowride13

sup eric........


----------



## TonyO

Here you go Art.

This is our competition. He must be targeted and destroyed


----------



## noe_from_texas

that is one beautiful bike


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Aztecbike

ARE YOU GOING ART?


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 12 2006, 03:28 PM~6157936
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## HD Lowrider

Congrats to THEE ARTISTICS on their spread in the Oct. issue of Traditional Lowriding.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 12 2006, 04:28 PM~6157625
> *That's MzSexia. She's a hot looking girl.
> 
> Unless you're cool like Art then you get some play :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 12 2006, 04:28 PM~6157936
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS THE SHOW


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Sep 13 2006, 02:35 AM~6157954
> *ARE YOU GOING ART?
> *


Art has to go, he has to wear those ADEX spandex bike shorts remember? Just wear a cup this time art, no one wants to see your chorizo and huevos :barf:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 12 2006, 03:42 PM~6157713
> *Here you go Art.
> 
> This is our competition.  He must be targeted and destroyed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not so easy to destroy this one.Whole lot of detail.Hey Tony how about you.Are you getting ready to destroy?


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave: wheres my race


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Sep 13 2006, 06:01 PM~6162085
> *Not so easy to destroy this one.Whole lot of detail.Hey Tony how about you.Are you getting ready to destroy?
> *


Tombstone took this bike out last year. He's only added the engraving and murals since then. I think I still got a chance


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 13 2006, 08:27 AM~6161926
> *Art has to go, he has to wear those ADEX spandex bike shorts remember?  Just wear a cup this time art, no one wants to see your chorizo and huevos :barf:
> *


tony wants to see my big bulg down there


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 13 2006, 06:06 PM~6162113
> *tony wants to see my big bulg down there
> *


:twak: :nono:


----------



## Lil Spanks

they have no big size cup for me


----------



## Lil Spanks

hey chuck....ill race you with this one if cremator doesnt work :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 13 2006, 06:07 PM~6162123
> *they have no size cup small enough for me
> *



You can always use a thimble :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 13 2006, 08:08 AM~6162130
> *hey chuck....ill race you with this one if cremator doesnt work :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Don't make me bring out the unicycle with training wheels! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Sep 13 2006, 09:35 AM~6162350
> *Don't  make me bring out the unicycle with training wheels! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

wheres everyone??


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 13 2006, 10:17 PM~6164334
> *wheres everyone??
> *


right here biatch :machinegun:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 13 2006, 02:08 PM~6164883
> *right here biatch :machinegun:
> *


 :guns: :guns:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

:cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 13 2006, 07:04 AM~6162100
> *see with adex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey, I was going to ask you something. Do you ever plan on changing the rims on that bike? I think thats the only thing that doesnt look right on it.


----------



## Lil Spanks

yea..the rims are going......


----------



## casper805

YOU NEVER TOLD ME HOW MUCH YOU WANTED FOR THEM ART


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

nice avi casper.......


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## casper805

EY ROGER DID OSO MONCHIS AND JESSE PAY YOU ALREADY


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 13 2006, 08:08 AM~6162130
> *hey chuck....ill race you with this one if cremator doesnt work :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT'S A BADASS BIKE!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 13 2006, 10:17 PM~6168787
> *EY ROGER DID OSO MONCHIS AND JESSE PAY YOU ALREADY
> *


I ALREADY PAY OSO LIKE $13 FOR GETTIN' THEM CHROME AND $10 FOR SHIPPING, FOR MY CUPS ONLY... :uh:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

LATER HOMIES!! ALRATO I HAVE TO GO TO SLEEP NOW CUZ I HAVE TO GO TO SKOOL TOMORROW... :wave: RATO...


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Sep 14 2006, 05:54 AM~6167919
> *nice avi casper.......
> *


x2 That's just bad ass right thur :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 14 2006, 05:46 AM~6167865
> *:roflmao:
> *


Yo where's the neon light? Did you break it? :tears:


And Casper why did you change your avi back?


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Sep 14 2006, 12:28 AM~6169204
> *THAT'S A BADASS BIKE!!!  :cheesy:
> *


you know you like it :cheesy:


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 13 2006, 09:17 PM~6168787
> *EY ROGER DID OSO MONCHIS AND JESSE PAY YOU ALREADY
> *


nope havent got any money


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 14 2006, 05:59 PM~6170436
> *:wave:
> *


chu broke it didn't chu?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 14 2006, 01:59 PM~6173264
> *chu broke it didn't chu?
> *


yes :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## NaturalHighII

fucking cry baby go cruzin down whittier and find yourself something to make you happy


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 14 2006, 11:58 PM~6173855
> *yes :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


phuck man. Well get another one made :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Sep 14 2006, 02:59 PM~6173864
> *fucking cry baby go cruzin down whittier and find yourself something to make you happy
> *


ok....how much you charge :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 15 2006, 12:03 AM~6173898
> *ok....how much you charge :cheesy:
> *


 :around:


----------



## NaturalHighII

YOU MEAN HOW MUCH DO MY HOES CHRGE, DEPENDS WHAT YOU IN THE MOOD FOR


----------



## Lil Spanks

how bout jr805......or you :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NaturalHighII

FUCK NAH NOT ME. (NI MI NEIGHBOR GUEY, CUZ I KNOW YOUR GONNA ASK) 805 JR CHARGES CHEAP FROM WHAT I HEARD. A LIL BLOW WOULD GO FOR $10. LMFAO


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Sep 14 2006, 03:08 PM~6173945
> *FUCK NAH NOT ME. (NI MI NEIGHBOR GUEY, CUZ I KNOW YOUR GONNA ASK) 805 JR CHARGES CHEAP FROM WHAT I HEARD. A LIL BLOW WOULD GO FOR $10. LMFAO
> *


 :cheesy: ...when.......reply jr.....not roger


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Sep 15 2006, 12:08 AM~6173945
> *FUCK NAH NOT ME. (NI MI NEIGHBOR GUEY, CUZ I KNOW YOUR GONNA ASK) 805 JR CHARGES CHEAP FROM WHAT I HEARD. A LIL BLOW WOULD GO FOR $10. LMFAO
> *


That one deserves major chunks!!!!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 14 2006, 07:47 AM~6170340
> *Yo where's the neon light?  Did you break it? :tears:
> And Casper why did you change your avi back?
> *


I DIDNT CHANGE IT BACK


----------



## casper805




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 15 2006, 01:32 AM~6174630
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Old school :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 14 2006, 04:33 PM~6174644
> *Old school :thumbsup:
> *


thats right.......


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 14 2006, 08:51 AM~6170770
> *you know you like it :cheesy:
> *


HELL YA!!


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 13 2006, 08:04 AM~6162100
> *see with adex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CREMATOR IS LOOKING FIRME RIGHT HERE... DAMN!!! :0


----------



## casper805

HERE RAUL THATS ALL IM GOING TO POST


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

WTF common mijo make your daddy proud LOL


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

u sanded it casper or what


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

whats up perritos


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 805ferny_@Sep 14 2006, 09:07 PM~6177049
> *u sanded it casper or what
> *


YEA


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

805 bitch


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

cool did your mom get the spatula or what


----------



## casper805

NAW FOOL GO BUY SOME AT THE STORE AND ILL PAY YOU


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

wtf casper go out to get some fresh air


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

LOL


----------



## casper805

OSO WAT DID YOUR COUZIN SAY ABOUT THE RIMS


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

post the pic of the frame pendejo


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Sep 14 2006, 08:35 PM~6176744
> *CREMATOR AND ART ARE LOOKING FINE RIGHT HERE... DAMN!!! :0
> *


FUCKING MONCHES :uh: NASTY FOOL.............................EY DID YOU HE WAT HAPEN TO CHEWAWA  HE GOT THE FUCK LADE OUT BY ROBERT LOPEZ :0 FUCK THEM SUDENIOS :0 ..........................LOL...........JP  ................................................EY TELL PONKAS NOT TO TALK SHIT ABOUT ROBERT THAT FOOL HERD WAT PONKAS SAID IN THE LOKER ROOMS :0


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

foo i was looking for mine but didnt find shit


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

i know casper do it for thee artistics


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

post them up casper u know you got a good deal bitch


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 14 2006, 09:13 PM~6177133
> *OSO WAT DID YOUR COUZIN SAY ABOUT THE RIMS
> *


HES BUYING THEM  ...............................SAND THAT FENDER BIZNICH :0


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

what happen with this frame ferny


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

oh ill show it to u right now


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13




----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

your bike raul.......... back then


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

and this is my lady mis nalgona


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

i know it looked better before but fuck it


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13




----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

casper is not down for thee artistics


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

fuken casper you disappoint me son


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

both of u are a discrase u two should die!


----------



## casper805




----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

shut up ferny go to sleep son before i tell your mom


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

lol


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

no no foo common


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

no no foo common


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 14 2006, 09:29 PM~6177285
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


keep on sanding bitch it better be done this weekend since you dont work LOL


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Sep 14 2006, 09:33 PM~6177326
> *keep on sanding bitch it better be done this weekend since you dont work LOL
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

:nono: :uh: dont look at me like that bitch


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Sep 14 2006, 09:33 PM~6177326
> *keep on sanding bitch it better be done this weekend since you dont work LOL
> *


fucking casper :uh: ..................................get a job fool


----------



## OSO 805

ey roger spenza on not sending the money fast it because i wanted to send all my shit to gether forks ,sissybar, handal bars, and other shit but ill send it tomaro!!!!!!1


----------



## casper805




----------



## NaturalHighII

its cool, the only shit que no me cay es que no digas, you know what i mean, if for any reason your not able, just let me know, i aint gonna trip about it


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Sep 14 2006, 10:05 PM~6177529
> *its cool, the only shit que no me cay es que no digas, you know what i mean, if for any reason your not able, just let me know, i aint gonna trip about it
> *


alright homie  ........................................................happy casper fucking mexican leva :uh:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

EY CASPER THAT FRAME U GOT IS TIGHT...U DONT REALLY NEED A LOT OF BONDO CUZ RAUL DID A GOOD JOB WELDING IT.. IT WAS CLEAN WHEN I SAW IT... :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

YEA ITS STILL CLEAN EVERYTHING WAS WELDED NICE EVEN THE FENDERS CAME OUT GOOD


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

YEP THE FENDERS R BAD ASS HE GOT DOWN ON THEM


----------



## casper805

ARE U GOING TO DO ANYTHING TO YOUR TRIKE BEFORE THE SHOW IN AZUSA


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 14 2006, 10:42 PM~6177744
> *ARE U GOING TO DO ANYTHING TO YOUR TRIKE BEFORE THE SHOW IN AZUSA
> *


I DONT KNOW IF IM GOING YET.....


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

IM OUT ILL TALK TO U GUYS LATER ON...L8


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Sep 14 2006, 10:06 PM~6177041
> *WTF common mijo make your daddy proud LOL
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: daddy


----------



## NaturalHighII

WATTS UP PUTOS


----------



## Lil Spanks

WATTTS UP PUTO....BENDEKO...........HARRY POTT HEAD GET OUT.......


----------



## NaturalHighII

fucking bitch


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 15 2006, 07:29 AM~6177285
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like cake icing, now you got me hungry


----------



## Lil Spanks

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm....cake


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 805ferny_@Sep 15 2006, 07:24 AM~6177246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bluepridelowride13

im getting my bro frame in 10 min ya..........im exided.......lol


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Sep 16 2006, 01:09 AM~6182528
> *im getting my bro frame in 10 min ya..........im exided.......lol
> *


post pics :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

pics........dam it


----------



## casper805

fool u already noe wat frame it is


----------



## Lil Spanks

shut up.................pics :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 16 2006, 01:13 AM~6182549
> *shut up.................pics :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## Lil Spanks

x infintey


----------



## bluepridelowride13

hahahaha i got no cam...


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Sep 15 2006, 03:15 PM~6182562
> *hahahaha i got no cam...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

dam you......dam you alll


----------



## Lil Spanks

thats queer


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 16 2006, 01:38 AM~6182652
> *I'm queer
> *



As if we didn't know that by now :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

so what were you going to ask me tony...or did you forget again..


----------



## bluepridelowride13

about the wheels


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 16 2006, 01:45 AM~6182675
> *so what were you going to ask me tony...or did you forget again..
> *


:dunno:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

i just got it its fucking bad ass......


----------



## bluepridelowride13

by the way gracias casper i appreciate it homie....


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Sep 15 2006, 03:50 PM~6182694
> *by the way gracias casper i appreciate it homie....
> *


----------



## bluepridelowride13

:cheesy:


----------



## casper805

I TOLD U U WOULD GET IT
AND YOUR SETUP 2


----------



## Lil Spanks

suck it casper


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: sup familia long time no see lol


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SUP HOMIES!! :wave:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

chat time!!!


----------



## eric ramos

ok bitches


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Sep 14 2006, 09:15 PM~6177150
> *FUCKING MONCHES :uh: NASTY FOOL.............................EY DID YOU HE WAT HAPEN TO CHEWAWA  HE GOT THE FUCK LADE OUT BY ROBERT LOPEZ :0 FUCK THEM SUDENIOS :0 ..........................LOL...........JP  ................................................EY TELL PONKAS NOT TO TALK SHIT ABOUT ROBERT THAT FOOL HERD WAT PONKAS SAID IN THE LOKER ROOMS :0
> *


I HEARD THEY GOT DOWN IN THA LOCKER ROOMS BUT I DON'T KNOW WHO WON... PONKAS?? WHAT DID HE SAY?? ANYWAYS HE'S NOT TALKING SHIT ABOUT ROBERT... NOT THAT I KNOW... FOO CALMATE GUEY U TALK TO "CHIHUAHUA" TOO FOO!! I SAW U GUYS WALKING TOGETHER YESTERDAY MEMBER?!?! LO QUE NO TE JUNTAS CON SOUTHSIDE SURENOS SUR 13'S..LOL... DON'T WORRY I STILL LOV U...J/K.. ALRATO...


----------



## Lil Spanks

wall paper muther phuykers


----------



## eric ramos

WOW U HAVE THEM IN UR GARAGE I WOULD HAVE THAT BIKE IN A FUKEN SAFE IN A FUKEN BANK OR SOMTING


----------



## Lil Spanks

eric wazzzzzzzzzz up


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: SUP ART NICE LINE UP U GOTS THERE
ME LIKE ALOT


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 15 2006, 11:42 PM~6184714
> *:wave: SUP ART NICE LINE UP U GOTS THERE
> ME LIKE YOU ALOT
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

WHAT DO U GUYS THINK I SHOULD DO FINISH MY TRIKE UP(NEW PAINT JOB, GET CUSTOM PART ECT..) OR START A NEW BIKE?? I WAS THINKING OF JUST FINISHING MY TRIKE UP BUT WHAT DO U GUYS THINK......


----------



## casper805

I SAY JUST FINISH UP YOUR TRIKE THAT WAY WHEN ITS DONE WITH AL THE CUSTOM PARTS YOU CAN JUST PUT THE OLD PARTS ON ANOTHER BIKE 
BUT IF YOU DO THAT YOUR NOT GOING TO SHOW FOR A WHILE OR WAT 
I SAY YOU DO THAT RIGHT NOW CAUSE THERE ARNT ANY MORE SHOWS LEFT UNTIL THE TOY DRIVES


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

ill just do little by little paint job first then parts, engraving and chroming, fiber glass box hopefully and fenders....................

same frame and trike just diffrent paint job...ill just keep all my other stuff...........


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Sep 16 2006, 01:43 PM~6186960
> *ill just do little by little paint job first then parts, engraving and chroming, fiber glass box hopefully and fenders....................
> 
> same frame and trike just diffrent paint job...ill just keep all my other stuff...........
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## NaturalHighII

CHANGE OF PLANS PPL, I HAD ART OVER AT MY HOUSE THIS MORNING(HE CAME TO GIVE ME A LIL SUCKY SUCKY) AND WELL WE TALKED IT OVER AND WELL WE DECIDED THAT THE BBQ FOR HIS BIRTHDAY IS GONNA BE HELD AT MY HOUSE


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Sep 16 2006, 01:43 PM~6186960
> *ill just do little by little paint job first then parts, engraving and chroming, fiber glass box hopefully and fenders....................
> 
> same frame and trike just diffrent paint job...ill just keep all my other stuff...........
> *


later on are u going to get custom parts?


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

YEAH IM ALREADY GOING TO START MAKING THEM PRETTY SOON...


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Sep 16 2006, 02:41 PM~6187176
> *CHANGE OF PLANS PPL, I HAD ART OVER AT MY HOUSE THIS MORNING(HE CAME TO GIVE ME A LIL SUCKY SUCKY) AND WELL WE TALKED IT OVER AND WELL WE DECIDED THAT THE BBQ FOR HIS BIRTHDAY IS GONNA BE HELD AT MY HOUSE
> *


WHEN IS IT GOING TO BE?


----------



## NaturalHighII

SATURDAY, OCTOBER 7, REASON WE CHANGED IT IS CUZ ITS MY DADS BIRTDAY ON THE 9TH(SAME AS ART) AND WELL WERE GONNA CELEBRATE BOTH OF THEYRE BIRTHDAYS


----------



## eric ramos

just fuking around bored :uh:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

any one down to chat?
:dunno:


----------



## eric ramos

me me
me


----------



## eric ramos

me me
me


----------



## bluepridelowride13

go to chat bitch


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Sep 16 2006, 03:41 PM~6187176
> *CHANGE OF PLANS PPL, I HAD ART OVER AT MY HOUSE THIS MORNING(HE CAME TO GIVE ME A LIL SUCKY SUCKY) AND WELL WE TALKED IT OVER AND WELL WE DECIDED THAT THE BBQ FOR HIS BIRTHDAY IS GONNA BE HELD AT MY HOUSE
> *


you hear that homos...so whos comeing......casper???


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 16 2006, 10:31 PM~6189207
> *you hear that homos...so whos comeing......casper???
> *


IDK WHO WILL GO UP THERE


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 16 2006, 11:35 PM~6189228
> *IDK WHO WILL GO UP THERE
> *


 :0


----------



## NaturalHighII

lets make this sort of like a potluck thingy, evryone brings something


----------



## Aztecbike

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

How did you do that?


----------



## eric ramos

WITH A PHOTO BUCKET PROGRAM I FOUND WILE I WAS CLEANING THE DESK


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Sep 17 2006, 02:04 PM~6191260
> *lets make this sort of like a potluck thingy, evryone brings something
> *


ok whos bringing what???????????????????????????im bringing casper.. :biggrin:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

every one to chat now i gotta say something very important.....


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 16 2006, 07:29 PM~6188190
> *just fuking around bored :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN HOMIE!! THAT'S FUCKEN BAD ESE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

HEY CASPER SO WHERE IS THE "BBQ" GONNA BE??


----------



## NaturalHighII

OK LOOK HOMIES, THE BBQ IS SATURDAY,OCTOBER 7 AT MY HOUSE, WERE CELEBRATING BITCH ASS ART'S BIRTHDAY, AND MY DAD'S. EVERYONE POST WHAT THEY CAN BRING, AND WELL ITS ON YOU GUYS IF YOU WANT TO BRING YOUR GUYS BIKE. IF YALL WANT MY ADDRESS AND AINT GOT IT, PM ME FOR IT.


----------



## casper805

AT ROGERS PAD


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Sep 17 2006, 11:42 PM~6194760
> *OK LOOK HOMIES, THE BBQ IS SATURDAY,OCTOBER 7 AT MY HOUSE, WERE CELEBRATING BITCH ASS ART'S BIRTHDAY, AND MY DAD'S. EVERYONE POST WHAT THEY CAN BRING, AND WELL ITS ON YOU GUYS IF YOU WANT TO BRING YOUR GUYS BIKE. IF YALL WANT MY ADDRESS AND AINT GOT IT, PM ME FOR IT.
> *


IIGHT THEN HOMIE, LOMPOC MEMBERS WILL BE THERE...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Sep 18 2006, 12:47 AM~6194773
> *IIGHT THEN HOMIE, LOMPOC MEMBERS WILL BE THERE...
> *


yeahhhhhhhhhh :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 18 2006, 12:43 AM~6194762
> *AT ROGERS NEXT DOOR NIGHBOR'S HOUSE
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

OK ****'S WHO WANTS TO BE IN A MUSIC VIDEO...HIT ME UP....THIS FRIDAY 22ND.......HIT ME UP OR CALL ME


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 18 2006, 05:59 PM~6195682
> *OK ****'S  WHO WANTS TO BE IN A MUSIC VIDEO...HIT ME UP....THIS FRIDAY 22ND.......HIT ME UP OR CALL ME
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 18 2006, 08:59 AM~6195682
> *OK ****'S  WHO WANTS TO BE IN A MUSIC VIDEO...HIT ME UP....THIS FRIDAY 22ND.......HIT ME UP OR CALL ME
> *


MEMBERS ONLY...... :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 18 2006, 06:15 PM~6195797
> *MEMBERS ONLY...... :biggrin:
> *


I'm a member of another club, that counts right? :dunno:


----------



## casper805

SO THEY SAID BIKES ARE OK ART


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0


> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 18 2006, 09:21 AM~6195849
> *I'm a member of another club, that counts right? :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 18 2006, 09:27 AM~6195892
> *SO THEY SAID BIKES ARE OK ART
> *


MORE INFO ON WENSDAY :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 18 2006, 06:28 PM~6195902
> *:0
> :0
> *


Hey you said members only, well I'm a member. You didn't specify WHICh club or if it mattered :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

my club


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

GET MORE INFO. ON THAT VIDEO SHOOT ART ( WHEN, WHERE,?)


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 18 2006, 09:46 PM~6196956
> *my club
> *


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 18 2006, 06:57 AM~6195667
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


FUCK YOU ART


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Sep 18 2006, 01:03 PM~6197497
> *GET MORE INFO. ON THAT VIDEO SHOOT ART ( WHEN, WHERE,?)
> *


PM SENT


----------



## OSO 805

roger i sent the money shood be ther tomaro or the next !!!!!!! yea boy!!!!!!!!!!!!fuck monches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!vidio shoot ?????????????interesting!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NaturalHighII

alright cool


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: sup jotos lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 18 2006, 04:46 PM~6198620
> *:wave: sup jotos lol
> *


wazzzzzzup :tongue:


----------



## eric ramos

not much
and wats up with u art?


----------



## Lil Spanks

nothing...bored....


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 19 2006, 02:11 AM~6198728
> *nothing...bored....
> *


----------



## casper805

:0


----------



## bluepridelowride13

you losers get some action in your lives................go ride your bikes or something........  :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

***


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Sep 18 2006, 05:16 PM~6198750
> *art, i want some action tonite................come ride me........   :cheesy:
> *


hey buddy..i dont swing that way :0


----------



## bluepridelowride13

you basterd .......lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Sep 18 2006, 05:19 PM~6198769
> *i love you basterd .......lol
> *


 :0 damm bro..easy :rofl:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

stop doing that....... :angry: lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Sep 18 2006, 12:42 AM~6194760
> *OK LOOK HOMIES, THE BBQ IS SATURDAY,OCTOBER 7 AT MY HOUSE, WERE CELEBRATING BITCH ASS ART'S BIRTHDAY, AND MY DAD'S. EVERYONE POST WHAT THEY CAN BRING, AND WELL ITS ON YOU GUYS IF YOU WANT TO BRING YOUR GUYS BIKE. IF YALL WANT MY ADDRESS AND AINT GOT IT, PM ME FOR IT.
> *


come on guys....were trying to get the club in a get together...as a club so whats up......or watts up


----------



## eric ramos

lol ahaha he dont roll that way he already told u that jesse lol

my 5 dolla hoe jk :rolf:

n i dont gots a bike well i do but im to lazy to fix the fuken hole in the tube a red next from wallmart on chrome 36s and white walls


----------



## casper805




----------



## bluepridelowride13

lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> lol i roll that way i already told u that jesse lol
> 
> :0


----------



## casper805




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 18 2006, 05:24 PM~6198822
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm someones bored


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 18 2006, 04:25 PM~6198840
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i take the 1st one and 3rd one with them fenders please :biggrin: 
who the fuk is all those belong 2?


----------



## Lil Spanks

holding out on us .......queer


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl:
damn casper must be a tall mofo them frames look small in that pic lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

ight talk to you laters


----------



## bluepridelowride13

l8.......


----------



## G2G_Al

Hey Art Good spread in the TLM..... Much Props to Thee Artistics BC


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 18 2006, 04:33 PM~6198898
> *:rofl:
> damn casper must be a tall mofo them frames look small in that pic lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
WAT UP ERIC


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 18 2006, 04:29 PM~6198877
> *i take the 1st one and 3rd one with them fenders please  :biggrin:
> who the fuk is all those belong 2?
> *


THE FENDERS ARE MINE :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 18 2006, 09:14 PM~6200813
> *THE FENDERS ARE MINE :biggrin:
> *


ok whose are all those frames then?


----------



## casper805

ONE IS MINE ONE IS FENYS THE OTHERS HIS BROTHERS AND THE OTHER ONE IS ONE OF OUR HOMIES


----------



## eric ramos

:0


----------



## bluepridelowride13

im off to L.A to a doctors appoiment.........  its gonna be a boring day today i can sence it .. :cheesy: i hate doctor appoiments....... :angry: :angry: :thumbsdown: :tears:  :guns: :guns: :guns: :machinegun:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

good morning bitches wake up you lazy scum bags.....lol and if your bored today,please be more bored from my part and dont go cheating on me casper and eric you know who got your chorizo you dnt make me mad or i'll punish by raping you 3 times that day,i know you'll like it but you will learn your lesson..................lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

ssssshhhhhhhhh...im sleeping still


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 18 2006, 10:06 PM~6200770
> *Hey Art Good spread in the TLM.....  Much Props to Thee Artistics BC
> *


 :wave:


----------



## noe_from_texas

yo art


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave: :wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 19 2006, 02:18 AM~6198765
> *hey buddy..i I'll swing by that way around 8:30
> *


:ugh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 19 2006, 02:25 AM~6198840
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 19 2006, 02:24 AM~6198822
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

WAD UP ART.....WHERES ARTIE UR DOGG....


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 18 2006, 03:22 PM~6198801
> *come on guys....were trying to get the club in a get together...as a club so whats up......or watts up
> *


ok so let me know who can come to this get 2 gether, this is like a meeting for all 4 chapters here in so cal. so everyone make the effort to come and bring something. but let it be known if you guys can come, los angeles of course wil lbe there, and so will orange county, was up with ventura, i read something about lompoc coming down, but i need to know for sure


----------



## Lil Spanks

artistics bikes only........hit me up....Come join INTERSCOPE recording artist FLIPSYDE for the making of their music video “ANGEL”. The video for this highly anticipated single will be shot at ELYSIAN PARK near DOGER STADIUM. The song “ANGEL” is a dedication to mother’s who support their children through the ups and downs of life. Bring your LOWRIDER’S, FAMILIES and FOOD to throw on the grill for a fun filled day with FLIPSYDE.

We are specifically casting for Latinos of all ages... Men, Women and Children, and Latino Families.

FRIDAY SEPTEMBER 22, 2006 9:00am @ ELYSIAN PARK OFF STADIUM WAY between ACADAMY RD and SCOTT AVE, BY DODGER STADIUM.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 19 2006, 01:46 PM~6204365
> *ARTISTICS BIKES ONLY........hit me up....Come join INTERSCOPE recording artist FLIPSYDE for the making of their music video “ANGEL”. The video for this highly anticipated single will be shot at ELYSIAN PARK near DOGER STADIUM. The song “ANGEL” is a dedication to mother’s who support their children through the ups and downs of life. Bring your LOWRIDER’S, FAMILIES and FOOD to throw on the grill for a fun filled day with FLIPSYDE.
> 
> We are specifically casting for Latinos of all ages... Men, Women and Children, and Latino Families.
> 
> FRIDAY SEPTEMBER 22, 2006 9:00am @ ELYSIAN PARK OFF STADIUM WAY between ACADAMY RD and SCOTT AVE, BY DODGER STADIUM.
> *


ITS A NON PAYING GIG..


----------



## NaturalHighII

heres the song if yall wanna listen to it, its alright
http://h1.ripway.com/rzj90059/flipsyde-angel.mp3


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

WHAT KIND OF MUSIC IS IT???


----------



## Lil Spanks

your gay music


----------



## Lil Spanks

whats up with the seat??????


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

WHAT SEAT???WHERES THE $$$$$$$$$$?


----------



## Lil Spanks

you ***...he was going to let me know when its ready and im going to your house to pick it up...with money ofcourse....


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

I HAVENT HEARD IF ITS DONE YET BUT ILL ASK.......


----------



## Lil Spanks

what are you laguhing at... :dunno:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

THEY SAID PROBABLY BY SATURDAY....DO U NEED IT? ILL TRY TO TELL THEM THAT WE NEED IT SOON IF U WANT IT BY THIS WEEK.....


----------



## Lil Spanks

let me know dude...hang 10


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 19 2006, 08:04 PM~6206889
> *let me know dude...hang 10
> *


HANG 10 :uh: :dunno: ***


----------



## Lil Spanks

surfs up.........hang loose like caspers ass...... :roflmao: j/k


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

NAH IM KOOL WITH THAT...... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

are you going to azusa???????????


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

YEAH BUT NO BIKES........


----------



## eric ramos

art i love ur new bike
wats the plans ? :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 19 2006, 09:15 PM~6207015
> *art i love ur new bike
> wats the plans ? :0
> *


what bike :scrutinize:


----------



## Lil Spanks

any flyer to azusa


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

NO


----------



## Lil Spanks

whos going so far?????


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

CASPER, ME, U,LA CHAPTER :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

la ill find out


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 19 2006, 08:16 PM~6207031
> *what bike :scrutinize:
> *


the one on ur avitar fo
lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 19 2006, 09:15 PM~6207015
> *art i love u
> wats the plans for us ? :0
> *


i have plans for it...wait what did you say.....hey man..i dont swing that way...........lol


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

ALLRIGHT CASPER TOLD ME TO TAKE MY TRIKE SO I AM...HE SAID THERE WAS NO COMP..OUT THERE...SO WILL SEE.....


----------



## Lil Spanks

what sould i take????theres the o.g orange one and black one that i all..aftermath.....


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

TAKE BOTH


----------



## Lil Spanks

both what???


----------



## eric ramos

tell me soem fo dont be all fuked up lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

actully...nothing for now.......maybe some little things..


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

WHAT WERE U ASKING


what sould i take????theres the o.g orange one and black one that i all..aftermath..... 

:dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

og..............orange one..............black one


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 19 2006, 08:39 PM~6207181
> *actully...nothing for now.......maybe some little things..
> *


 :0 .....................


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 19 2006, 09:42 PM~6207207
> *:0 .....................
> *


no im not going againest you.......rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrelax


----------



## eric ramos

:biggrin: I KNO CUS THAT IS A FULL 
PERO NO TRIPING IN THE CLUB CUS THERE IS GOIGN TO BE LOTS OF FULLCUSTOMS


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 19 2006, 09:38 PM~6207171
> *tell me soem fo dont be all fuked up lol
> *


man your mean... :tears:


----------



## Lil Spanks

so whos down for friday..call me up....


----------



## Lil Spanks

so whos down for friday..call me up....


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 19 2006, 08:47 PM~6207250
> *:biggrin: I KNO CUS THAT IS A FULL
> PERO NO TRIPING IN THE CLUB CUS THERE IS GOIGN TO BE LOTS OF FULLCUSTOMS
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## socios b.c. prez

:uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas

:twak:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0 :cheesy: :machinegun:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 20 2006, 07:08 AM~6207389
> *so whos down for a gang bang with me and some hood rats at my place on friday..call me up....
> *



:ugh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 20 2006, 02:01 PM~6211563
> *i would.
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 20 2006, 11:03 PM~6211569
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 20 2006, 02:04 PM~6211575
> *beside me,so whos down for a gang bang with me and some hood rats at my place on friday..call me up....
> 
> *


 :0 damm tony...


----------



## NaturalHighII

WAS UP PPL


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Sep 20 2006, 02:08 PM~6211611
> *WAS UP PPL
> *


hore...im going to take the crank and pedals to you


----------



## NaturalHighII

when fool? bring money too. i got a bunch of parts comin in from differnet peopel to chrome, so i wann atake it all at once.


----------



## Lil Spanks

ok


----------



## NaturalHighII

when can you come though?


----------



## Lil Spanks

when i bang jr


----------



## bluepridelowride13

lol


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 20 2006, 03:25 PM~6212359
> *when i bang jr
> *


FUCK U ART


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Sep 20 2006, 05:19 PM~6212649
> *FUCK ME ART
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

PIONEER HIGH SCHOOL CHEERLEADERS CAR SHOW

SUNDAY OCT. 8, 2006
MOVE-IN TIME 6 A.M. / SHOW TIME 9 A.M.-4 P.M.
10800 EAST BENAVON ST. WHITTIER,CA
CORNER OF PIONEER BLVD. & WASHINGTON
LOWRIDER BIKES-$5.00
VENDOR SPOTS AVAILABLE-$40.00 10 X 10
TROPHIES 1ST & 2ND
BEST OF 30'S,40'S,50'S,60'S,70'S,80'S,90'S, & UP...
BEST OF SHOW & MOST CLUB PARTICIPATION & MUCH MORE...
FOOD, VENDORS, RAFFLES, 50/50, PRIZES,


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Sep 20 2006, 01:11 PM~6211631
> *when fool? bring money too. i got a bunch of parts comin in from differnet peopel to chrome, so i wann atake it all at once.
> *


ARE U GOING TO THE SHOW IN AZUSA SO I CAN TAKE YOU SOME MORE PARTS????


----------



## NaturalHighII

most likely i am going,


EY AND LAST CALL FOR EVERYONE, IS ANYONE COMING DOWN FOR THE BBQ, IF NOT WELL IT'LL GET CANCELED.PLEASE LET ME KNOW AS SOON AS YOU READ THIS


----------



## Aztecbike

What day is azusa show?


----------



## casper805

SUNDAY


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 21 2006, 03:55 AM~6213245
> *PIONEER HIGH SCHOOL CHEERLEADERS CAR SHOW
> 
> SUNDAY OCT. 8, 2006
> MOVE-IN TIME 6 A.M. / SHOW TIME 9 A.M.-4 P.M.
> 10800 EAST BENAVON ST. WHITTIER,CA
> CORNER OF PIONEER BLVD. & WASHINGTON
> LOWRIDER BIKES-$5.00
> VENDOR SPOTS AVAILABLE-$40.00 10 X 10
> TROPHIES 1ST & 2ND
> BEST OF 30'S,40'S,50'S,60'S,70'S,80'S,90'S, & UP...
> BEST OF SHOW & MOST CLUB PARTICIPATION & MUCH MORE...
> FOOD, VENDORS, RAFFLES, 50/50, PRIZES,
> *



You better post pics of those cheerleaders fooker :twak:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 21 2006, 09:06 AM~6216938
> *You better post pics of those cheerleaders fooker :twak:
> *


damm jail bait :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 21 2006, 06:07 PM~6216942
> *damm jail bait :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


Just the 18 yr old seniors or at least the ones that look 18 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

18 and she's really 14....you perve :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 21 2006, 06:10 PM~6216961
> *18 and she's really 14....you perve :cheesy:
> *



:ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

tell her show me your boobies....what the..damm flea bites :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 21 2006, 08:40 AM~6217061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is fucked up art........... :angry: :tears: :tears:


----------



## noe_from_texas

:uh: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

i found it


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

where the hell have you been


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 21 2006, 09:29 AM~6217314
> *where the hell have you been
> *


been busy with skool and tryin to get this bike finished :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

call me up laterz then


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 21 2006, 09:42 AM~6217397
> *call me up laterz then
> *


 ok kool :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## bluepridelowride13

chat time any body up for chat????


----------



## bluepridelowride13

wow i got 1028 post i dont even know when i got my 1000......lol


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SUP HOMIES... :wave:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

DAMN! FUCKEN' OSO, HE'S NEVER ONLINE ANYMORE!! THAT'S WEIRD... I'M GONNA HIT EM UP TO SEE WHAT'S UP... IIGHT THEN HOMIES... ALRATO...


----------



## NaturalHighII

Tell Oso I got his money today


----------



## bluepridelowride13

pm me his number too i need to talk to him homie asap


----------



## NaturalHighII

Im looking for his number


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 3 2006, 03:24 PM~5897739
> *HEY ROGER CALL THE S.B. PREZ (805) 733-1323 SO U CAN ASK HIM BOUT THE T-SHIRTS SIZE... SIMON...
> *


OK HERE LOOK THIS IS OSO'S #


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Sep 21 2006, 09:28 AM~6217308
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

is that his cell?


----------



## bluepridelowride13

is oso brownpride? lol just making sure.......


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: que pasa !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

WAS UP PPL


----------



## casper805

SUP ROGER 
I FOUND THE FUCKEN FLYER FOR THE SHOW ART I WILL POST A PIC OF IT RIGHT NOW


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Sep 22 2006, 09:12 AM~6223777
> *is oso brownpride? lol just making sure.......
> *


SIMON...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Sep 22 2006, 09:11 AM~6223768
> *is that his cell?
> *


IS (805) 733-1323 AND NO IT'S NOT HIS CELL, IS HIS HOUSE....


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Sep 21 2006, 09:22 PM~6221325
> *Tell Oso I got his money today
> *


SIMON, BUT WHEN R U GONNA SEND THE CUPS AND SHIT??... :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## G2G_Al

What's up Art, you going to Elysian Park Sunday???


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 22 2006, 07:41 PM~6227338
> *:wave:
> *


ANY PICS OF THE VIDEO SHOOT


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

SO WHOS GOING TO AZUSA TOMMOROW????


----------



## NaturalHighII

LOOK AT WHAT I GOT









AND HERES SOME MORE CHROME PARTS


----------



## eric ramos

nice girl frame fo


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SUP HOMIES... HEY ROGER WHEN R U GONNA SEND THE PARTS TO OSO??


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 22 2006, 07:41 PM~6227338
> *:wave:
> *


SUP ART :wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

im gonna send them once i get them back from the chromer on mon or tues


----------



## casper805

how much to chrome strip my plack


----------



## Aztecbike

how much to register the bike for azusa show?


----------



## NaturalHighII

find out and let me know angel, i dont think ill be back on tonight, and to strip your plaque, idk, i have to ask


----------



## Aztecbike

im leaving too i have to go to a wedding


----------



## Aztecbike

but i'll call you later to let know if im going


----------



## Aztecbike

call casper, I think he should know


----------



## casper805

15$ FOR BIKES


----------



## Aztecbike

do they even have categories or is it just all bike?


----------



## casper805

IT DOESNT SAY ANGEL ALL IT SAYS IS OVER 100 TROPHIES


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

art!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
im bored
as fuk man


----------



## Lil Spanks

me tooooooooooooo


----------



## eric ramos

me moreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Lil Spanks

im hurgry


----------



## REC




----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 23 2006, 07:20 PM~6232291
> *im hurgry
> *


i just ate tacos de barbaqua with red chile mmmmmmmmm bitch :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy: eric...my homie


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 23 2006, 07:21 PM~6232293
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 23 2006, 08:08 PM~6232519
> *:cheesy: eric...my homie
> *


 :biggrin: AHAHAH :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

uffin:


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: goodmorin lazy fukers


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SUP ERIC!!! :wave:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Sep 23 2006, 04:32 PM~6231717
> *im gonna send them once i get them back from the chromer on mon or tues
> *


ORALE HOMIE, THAT'S COOL...


----------



## eric ramos

sup monchis


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: 

:guns: ...............................>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> :burn: jk
damn were is evrey one at


----------



## REC

whats up Artistics


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 24 2006, 08:26 PM~6237268
> *whats up Artistics
> *


 :wave:


----------



## eric ramos

SUP KING REC!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO

Whatup Artistics? :wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Sep 23 2006, 11:18 PM~6230937
> *LOOK AT WHAT I GOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND HERES SOME MORE CHROME PARTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Post a close up shot of the chrome


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave: rec :wave: tony


----------



## Lil Spanks

where are the pics


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 25 2006, 05:59 PM~6239389
> *:wave: rec :wave: tony
> *


Yo man I still got that one red Pixie for sale if interested. Its goign on Ebay in a week if ya dont


----------



## casper805

how much


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 25 2006, 07:28 PM~6239867
> *how much
> *


$90 shipped  

Complete 80s red Pixie, chrome is nice but not perfect. Frame has a couple of scuffs on it. OG tires and wheels still hold air and are clean, no dry rot that I've noticed. aftermarket saddle seat on it but that's mint.


----------



## casper805

pics


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 25 2006, 07:34 PM~6239903
> *pics
> *


No pix. I'll try to take some and post them this week.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 25 2006, 01:30 PM~6241177
> *me and my cuz late friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WANKSTA :biggrin: 

:roflmao: 
:wave:


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

wat has everyone been up to latz


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Sep 26 2006, 01:00 AM~6241812
> *wat has everyone been up to latz
> *


Gettin ready fo vegas :biggrin:


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

art can u get or no sumone who makes a scissor lift


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Sep 25 2006, 03:00 PM~6241812
> *wat has everyone been up to latz
> *


 :wave:


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 25 2006, 03:00 PM~6241817
> *Gettin ready fo vegas  :biggrin:
> *


wish i was ready :uh:


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

new page fuckers


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 25 2006, 03:07 PM~6241883
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

CASPER WHERES THE PICS FROM SUNDAY....


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

yea post pics


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey yeah any pics from sunday, i need one of mine por favor


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Sep 25 2006, 03:43 PM~6242162
> *ey yeah any pics from sunday, i need one of mine por favor
> *


 wat is your bike trike or two wheel


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Sep 25 2006, 03:34 PM~6242106
> *CASPER WHERES THE PICS FROM SUNDAY....
> *


LET ME UPLOAD THEM


----------



## NaturalHighII

two wheel homie


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 25 2006, 03:45 PM~6242174
> *LET ME UPLOAD THEM
> *


bitch u should of done it yesterday


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Sep 25 2006, 03:43 PM~6242162
> *ey yeah any pics from sunday, i need one of mine por favor
> *


I DIDNT TAKE ANY PICS OF THE BIKES JR JUST TOOK PICS OF THE END OF THE SHOW WHEN ART WAS JUST FUCKING AROUND


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

SO POST THOSE UP.........THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY


----------



## NaturalHighII

any pics of the bikes, at all


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

just of our bikes


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

casper post some of the systems cuz i know u took like 2 pics of those trucks....??


----------



## NaturalHighII

well can anyone post any pic of my bike, if anyone has one


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Sep 25 2006, 03:52 PM~6242239
> *casper post some of the systems cuz i know u took like 2 pics of those trucks....??
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Sep 25 2006, 03:54 PM~6242251
> *well can anyone post any pic of my bike, if anyone has one
> *


I THINK I ONLY HAVE THE ONE OF U WHEN YOUR RIDING IT


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 25 2006, 02:56 PM~6242275
> *I THINK I  ONLY HAVE THE ONE OF U WHEN YOUR RIDING IT
> *


can you check


----------



## eric ramos

sup fukerssssssss


----------



## NaturalHighII

sup fool


----------



## eric ramos

were the pics at?


----------



## NaturalHighII

i got mines on my digtial camera( its actually a disposable camera, but just i just clown) but i have to get them done at the photo place


----------



## casper805




----------



## eric ramos

nice one roger scann them shit asap jk
sup homie 

i think we have some shit for u to chrome soon like in 3 or 2 weeks


----------



## casper805




----------



## Lil Spanks

who got them girls.....casper tell mee..who..


----------



## casper805




----------



## Lil Spanks

moreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## Lil Spanks

moreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 25 2006, 04:47 PM~6242571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOK AT CARLOS IN THE BACK


----------



## casper805




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 25 2006, 04:47 PM~6242571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 25 2006, 03:47 PM~6242571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lil Spanks

more...............................................


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

WHERES THE 3 SUM????


----------



## Billy

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 25 2006, 04:51 PM~6242601
> *LOOK AT CARLOS IN THE BACK
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


:wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Sep 25 2006, 05:20 PM~6242795
> *WHERES THE 3 SUM????
> *


----------



## casper805




----------



## bluepridelowride13

:around: :around: :rofl: :rofl:    :ugh: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 25 2006, 04:37 PM~6242510
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN!! THIS TRIKE IS FUCKEN BAD-ASS!! DAMN! NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 25 2006, 04:40 PM~6242533
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LOVE THIS AZTEC BIKE!! IS FUCKEN NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 25 2006, 05:40 PM~6242880
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN ART!! I GUESS THIS WAS A SPECIAL DAY FOR U HUH!!LOL... I GUESS U HAD FUN!! HAHA!!... NICE... :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

ALRATO HOMIES... HEY CASPER HIT ME UP LATER HOMIE, I NEED TO TALK TO U... LATEZ...


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 25 2006, 03:25 PM~6242453
> *nice one roger scann them shit asap jk
> sup homie
> 
> i think we have some shit for u to chrome soon like in 3 or 2 weeks
> *


2 or 3 weeks sound good, cuz i got 3 big orders at the moment, so ia int gonna be doen with these until mid-end of next week. i got one order being doen tommorrow or wednesday then the next is going in the sameday and im getting it back friday or saturday, then the next.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Sep 25 2006, 10:44 PM~6245158
> *2 or 3 weeks sound good, cuz i got 3 big orders at the moment, so ia int gonna be doen with these until mid-end of next week. i got one order being doen tommorrow or wednesday then the next is going in the sameday and im getting it back friday or saturday, then the next.
> *


SO WAT GOOD BUSSINES AT THE SHOW OR WAT 
YOU WANA GO AHEAD WITHT THE PLAN WHE HAD


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 25 2006, 09:47 PM~6245168
> *SO WAT GOOD BUSSINES AT THE SHOW OR WAT
> YOU WANA GO AHEAD WITHT THE PLAN WHE HAD
> *


yeah fool


----------



## TonyO

Whatup Artistics whats crackin? :wave:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

COULD SOME 1 POST INFO..ON THE SHOW ON OCT. 1ST........


----------



## Lil Spanks

shut up jr...... :roflmao:


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

hey foo's

art where the pictures


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

OK THEN IM NOT GOING............. :thumbsdown: :buttkick:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

why do you have to be a bicth jr.......................hey price on a stereo,amp,6x9,and 31/2.....help a bro out....


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 26 2006, 11:57 PM~6248875
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats on having your bike on the flyer :thumbsup:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

the goverment is coming to my house today or tomorrow or maybe never....i hope my beard is gone and my mostach too.....loli got a suit from El DELMO too..lol


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 29 2006, 10:12 PM~6070244
> *for sale bitches :0 $130....................for members$100 :0 ................ey roger gose with your theme :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


STILL 4 SALE


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Sep 26 2006, 03:24 PM~6248969
> *the goverment is coming to my house today or tomorrow or maybe never....i hope my beard is gone and my mostach too.....loli got a suit from El DELMO too..lol
> *


oh..ohhh


----------



## eric ramos

this is one of those days that u just wana kill every one :guns:  :angry:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

ART DID U SEE UR PM BOX?? WHAT DO U THINK....


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 26 2006, 04:05 PM~6249592
> *this is one of those days that u just wana kill every one :guns:  :angry:
> *


shit man i no how u fill...how is everything wit u..havent been on in awhile...fill me in :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

nomas just mad at shit all over and i wana finsih the bike but i dont wna rush it 
cus wen u rush shit it somes out gay


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 26 2006, 04:08 PM~6249608
> *nomas just mad at shit all over and i wana finsih the bike but i dont wna rush it
> cus wen u rush shit it somes out gay
> *


me to wanna finish the bitch but takes time like fine wine...hahah...almost there though...hopefully....gotta get shit chrommed


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

HEY CASPER PONKAS SAID HE'S BUYING UR FRAME.... AND OSO SAID THAT THE YEAR OF HIS FRAME DOESN'T MATTER.... ALRATO


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Sep 22 2006, 06:22 PM~6226956
> *IS (805) 733-1323 AND NO IT'S NOT HIS CELL, IS HIS HOUSE....
> *


HERE ROGER


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 26 2006, 03:51 PM~6249550
> *oh..ohhh
> *


you know wat DELMO is? :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Sep 26 2006, 08:36 PM~6250908
> *you know wat DELMO is? :0
> *


no :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY BLUE...ILL BE SEEING YOU THERE...UNLESS U HAVE OTHER PLANS........ALSO..VC GUYS............................
Nov.12 Bakersfield,ca, 
Toys for kids car show @ the kern County Fairgrounds
Hosted by Carnales Unidos car club ,
benifits the Toys for Kids
$25 pre-reg before oct.23 $35 day of show/w 2 passes and dash plaque
rain or shine
admission $15.00/per person
children 10 & under free/w adult
show time 11-5
no in/out privileges
Cars,Trucks,under construction,low rods,bikes,4x4's,suv's,imports,Hot rods and much more!
special awards:best paint,best interior,best engine,best mural,best set-up,best under carriage,most members entered
best of show+plaque :$300 each- Car ,Truck, Compact, Bomb or Truck
best Motorcycle :$200
bike: $100
Car and Truck hop
classifications: original, street, mild, full or radical
for show and vendor booth information: 661-340-1207 661-366-0164
pre-reg form locations 
611 kustoms 215 e. brundage 661-325-7055
performance automotive acc. 5209 woodmere dr. 661-834-9559
boombastic music 1216 california ave. 661-869-2000
3 D.J's
Prisoners of Love playing the stage
A Tribute to Armed Forces
free jumpers for the kids
A Family Oriented event


----------



## Lil Spanks

MY BIKE ON ANOTHER FLYER.....


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 26 2006, 09:21 PM~6251937
> *HEY BLUE...ILL BE SEEING YOU THERE...UNLESS U HAVE OTHER PLANS........ALSO..VC GUYS............................
> Nov.12 Bakersfield,ca,
> Toys for kids car show @ the kern County Fairgrounds
> Hosted by Carnales Unidos car club ,
> benifits the Toys for Kids
> $25 pre-reg before oct.23 $35 day of show/w 2 passes and dash plaque
> rain or shine
> admission $15.00/per person
> children 10 & under free/w adult
> show time 11-5
> no in/out privileges
> Cars,Trucks,under construction,low rods,bikes,4x4's,suv's,imports,Hot rods and much more!
> special awards:best paint,best interior,best engine,best mural,best set-up,best under carriage,most members entered
> best of show+plaque :$300 each- Car ,Truck, Compact, Bomb or Truck
> best Motorcycle :$200
> bike: $100
> Car and Truck hop
> classifications: original, street, mild, full or radical
> for show and vendor booth information: 661-340-1207 661-366-0164
> pre-reg form locations
> 611 kustoms 215 e. brundage 661-325-7055
> performance automotive acc. 5209 woodmere dr. 661-834-9559
> boombastic music 1216 california ave. 661-869-2000
> 3 D.J's
> Prisoners of Love playing the stage
> A Tribute to Armed Forces
> free jumpers for the kids
> A Family Oriented event
> *


YEA I TALKED TO JESSE HE SAYS HE IS GOING TO TRY TO GO BUT HE DOESNT NOE IF HE WILL BE BUSY AROUND THAT TIME 
YOU ALREADY NOE IM GOING I POSTED IT ON THE TOPIC


----------



## Lil Spanks

ILL BE THERE


----------



## Lil Spanks

Still waiting for permits, but stepping out on faith....

Gangs To Grace 6th Annual Car, Motorcycle, Bicycle Show

October 21, 2006

Ganesha Park, Pomona 
http://maps.yahoo.com/maps_result?ed=_J1My...g&gid1=23116293
Corner of White and Mc Kinley near the Fairplex

8am to 10am Move in
10am to 3pm Show
3pm to 4pm Thophies awarded

Judging will be from 12 pm to 2 pm, Peoples choice ballots at this time....

Cars will be parked on the grass!!

$10 cars / motorcycles - Pre Registration till 10-13-06
$5 Bicycles - Pre Registration till 10-13-06

$15 cars / Motorcycles - day of show
$10 bicycles - day of show

Throphies for
Cars 
Best 
30's, 40's, 50's, 60's, Lowrider Pre 70's, Lowrider 70' up, 
Truck Pre 70's, Truck 70' up, Wagon, Vert

Motorcycles
Best
Twin Cam, Evo, Pre Evo

Bicycle
Best
12", 16" Street Custom, 16" Full Custom, 20" Street Custom, 20" Full Custom, 
20" Radical, 24", Trike

Best of Show (+$100)Car
Motorcycle 
Bicycle

Also a Special Councilmans Choice Award
All this plus live music, dj, vendor booths, special food vendor....


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 26 2006, 09:26 PM~6251977
> *ILL BE THERE
> *


ART POST UP ALL THE SHOWS IN JUST ONE REPLY


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: PUTOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
CEPT ART 
:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 26 2006, 10:30 PM~6252006
> *:wave: PUTOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> CEPT ART
> :biggrin:
> *


WAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZUPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## eric ramos

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:  :wave:


----------



## casper805

LOOK ART YOUR BIKES FAMOUS 
YOUR BIKE AND OSCARS BIKE ARE ON THE BACK


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 26 2006, 09:04 PM~6251811
> *no :0
> *


IF YOU KNOW SPANISH IS DELMO-NTON........


----------



## bluepridelowride13

:cheesy: :cheesy: 2 DOLLAS FOR A SUIT.....


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 26 2006, 10:37 PM~6252080
> *LOOK ART YOUR BIKES FAMOUS
> YOUR BIKE AND OSCARS BIKE ARE ON THE BACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammm i done ...


----------



## Lil Spanks

if you look in the back round of the sec.bike.....form bakers ull see my car in the backround


----------



## bluepridelowride13

lol :roflmao: :roflmao: the burban.........


----------



## Lil Spanks

your my boy blue


----------



## bluepridelowride13

i'll see you there


----------



## Lil Spanks

where????????????????


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 26 2006, 09:37 PM~6252080
> *LOOK ART YOUR BIKES FAMOUS
> YOUR BIKE AND OSCARS BIKE ARE ON THE BACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


we shot, viejitos orange county, pharaons the next day, imperials, and costa mesa streetlow. so alot of your bike are there :biggrin: so there will be more famous people


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

:wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 27 2006, 08:16 AM~6254007
> *if you look in the back round of the sec.bike.....form bakers ull see my car in the backround
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Sep 27 2006, 09:36 AM~6254714
> *we shot, viejitos orange county, pharaons the next day,  imperials, and costa mesa streetlow. so alot of your bike are there :biggrin:  so there will be more famous people
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805




----------



## Lil Spanks

roger..............................


----------



## casper805

U GOING ART?


----------



## NaturalHighII

Was up ppl


----------



## bluepridelowride13

i'll be there! :thumbsup:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 27 2006, 08:38 AM~6254176
> *where????????????????
> *


in bakers and compton.....


----------



## NaturalHighII

you going jessee, cool finallly gonna meet you


----------



## Lil Spanks

parts.........no parts?????????????????/


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

art do u no how to wire a dvd player to speakers and tvs....


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup: it all needs to hook up to the stereo


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Sep 27 2006, 01:04 PM~6256420
> *you going jessee, cool finallly gonna meet you
> *


maybe if i got my trike ready! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

your my boy blue............................


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

im just gonna have a dvd player tvs and the speakers


----------



## bluepridelowride13

im gonna go flossin on my old bitches from thee CPT!lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

need radio


----------



## Lil Spanks

roger??????????????????????????????


----------



## bluepridelowride13

i got all kinds of subs for sale anyone hiy me uup........


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

im at ROP rite now boo


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

art got any pics of the cremators display put toghter


----------



## bluepridelowride13

im out i'll see you here jr and all you fools on november!lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Sep 27 2006, 02:12 PM~6256481
> *im at ROP rite now boo
> *


 :0 is he your boo....lol


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

THE REBIRTH, CUTLESSSWANGIN, CLASSY, LOWRIDING 805 JR, bluepridelowride13, jr90059 damn a lot of foo's on rite now


----------



## Lil Spanks

roger.......................damm it.....................lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Sep 27 2006, 02:15 PM~6256507
> *THE REBIRTH, CUTLESSSWANGIN, CLASSY, LOWRIDING 805 JR, bluepridelowride13, jr90059 damn a lot of foo's on rite now
> *


 :thumbsdown: :roflmao:


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 27 2006, 01:15 PM~6256503
> *:0 is he your boo....lol
> *


your my boo :biggrin: 
no it is for extra credits for skool


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Sep 27 2006, 02:17 PM~6256516
> *your my boo  :biggrin:
> no it is for extra credits for skool
> *


   :scrutinize:


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up fool, im looking for ozzy right now so i can buy the fenders


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Sep 27 2006, 01:13 PM~6256490
> *art got any pics of the cremators display put toghter
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

parts.........wey??????????????????


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 27 2006, 01:19 PM~6256530
> *    :scrutinize:
> *


dont get exicteded art :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Sep 27 2006, 02:20 PM~6256539
> *:dunno:
> *


look through the topic.....i think theres one on bakersfeild where i have everything


----------



## NaturalHighII

im at school fool, ill call when i get home so i can get them and plus this school computer is sllow as fuck


----------



## Lil Spanks

dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.................................youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu........................ok call me boo


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey watch it with that boo shit homie, i dont roll like that, only person who can call me there boo is my lady,her and only her


----------



## Lil Spanks

ok boo.....................bear


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

any of u guys sellin a scwhinn speedometer round....


----------



## bluepridelowride13

lol


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

anyone got pics of art's display cant find any


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 27 2006, 01:30 PM~6256635
> *ok boo.....................bear
> *


ill be you boo bear :roflmao:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

i need power coat hook up.........


----------



## NaturalHighII

callate pinche art and well yeah ill look for a pic of arts display


----------



## NaturalHighII

here goes a lil pic of it, couldnt find a better one


----------



## NaturalHighII

i got another one but i got to go to photobucket real quick


----------



## bluepridelowride13

sup casper........i'll see you in CPT and bakers in november!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Sep 27 2006, 01:50 PM~6256761
> *sup casper........i'll see you in CPT and bakers in november!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Sep 27 2006, 01:09 PM~6256461
> *maybe if i got my trike ready! :biggrin:
> *


YOUR SETUP IS ALMOST DONE JESSE


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Sep 27 2006, 01:13 PM~6256490
> *art got any pics of the cremators display put toghter
> *


ILL LOOK FOR ONE


----------



## bluepridelowride13

weres brown been??


----------



## NaturalHighII

CASPER PM ME


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Sep 27 2006, 01:13 PM~6256490
> *art got any pics of the cremators display put toghter
> *


HERES THE ONLY ONE I HAVE


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

thanxs u guys damn...i like that display...that is a good pic

im a feature member


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

does anyone have one of the bottom bar


----------



## bluepridelowride13

talk to art homie.......


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Sep 27 2006, 02:02 PM~6256871
> *thanxs u guys damn...i like that display...that is a good pic
> 
> im a feature member
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Sep 27 2006, 02:03 PM~6256883
> *does anyone have one of the bottom bar
> *


WAT BOTTOM BAR


----------



## bluepridelowride13

ey rebirth you'll be cool.......  :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

were did art get that skull on the seat pan


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

one of the side peices....and this is 80 T TOP just changed names


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Sep 27 2006, 02:08 PM~6256941
> *one of the side peices....and this is 80 T TOP just changed names
> *


THE ISDE PIECE OF THE DISPLAY


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 27 2006, 02:14 PM~6257008
> *THE ISDE PIECE OF THE DISPLAY
> *


yea :biggrin:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

ey roger wats the talles peice your hook up can chrome?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Sep 27 2006, 02:08 PM~6256941
> *one of the side peices....and this is 80 T TOP just changed names
> *


THIS THE ONLY ONE I HAVE


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

k thnxs i want to see if there is one like in the front of the bike


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Sep 27 2006, 02:28 PM~6257162
> *k thnxs i want to see if there is one like in the front of the bike
> *


YEA THERE IS


----------



## bluepridelowride13

sup ozzy


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Sep 27 2006, 02:04 PM~6256893
> *talk to art homie.......
> *


ABOUT WAT


----------



## bluepridelowride13

about him joinning and about the parts of his bike.......


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

homies who can put a avitar pic on for me and a personal pic


----------



## bluepridelowride13

i can........


----------



## bluepridelowride13

just post the pics here and i can do it.......


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

well i want u to get them and put them on
the club in personal and sumthing that goes with the name rebirth


----------



## casper805

U WANT SOMETHING WITH THE CLUB NAME


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Sep 27 2006, 03:03 PM~6257445
> *about him joinning and about the parts of his bike.......
> *


THEY ALREADY TALKED


----------



## casper805

http://images.epilogue.net/users/vond/rebirth1_1.jpg


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

anymore pics of the cremator


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Sep 27 2006, 03:48 PM~6257804
> *anymore pics of the cremator
> *


ANYTHING SPECIFIC


----------



## eric ramos

i have like 10 or so 
sup biches!!!!11


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 27 2006, 03:45 PM~6257774
> *U WANT SOMETHING WITH THE CLUB NAME
> *


yea :biggrin:


----------



## casper805




----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 27 2006, 03:56 PM~6257860
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea but oc chap


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805

I NOE SOME ONE ON HERE SAVED THE ONE THAT HAD OC CHAPTER


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## THE REBIRTH

casper u gonna do my shit for me


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 27 2006, 04:02 PM~6257912
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN IT THAT GURL MAKES THE BIKE LOOK 20X BETTER
HAHAHA


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:wave: ERIC


----------



## eric ramos

rebirth /80 t top sup loco 
damn im bored
i have my shit in 2 weeks 
jst need to get a money order n shit bitches


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 27 2006, 03:57 PM~6257866
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Sep 27 2006, 04:08 PM~6257955
> *casper u gonna do my shit for me
> *


already did


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Sep 27 2006, 04:10 PM~6257966
> *:wave: ERIC
> *


pm sent to 80 t top not the rebirth


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0 :machinegun:


----------



## eric ramos

ART!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

anyone up to chat???


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 27 2006, 04:37 PM~6258210
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## eric ramos

FUGA A CHAT PUES


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 27 2006, 05:45 PM~6258291
> *ART!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


eriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

ERIC....YOU MY BOY


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## Lil Spanks

YOUR MY BOY


----------



## Lil Spanks

IM GOING TO PUT YOUR FRAME IN MY I POD DUDE


----------



## eric ramos

i pod?
damn i cant aford one lol told raul to hook me up with one cus he works at apple computers
lol


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 27 2006, 04:01 PM~6257894
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY SO WHAT R WE GONNA PUT ON OUR DICKIES SHIRTS?? "LOMPOC CHAPTER" OR WTF!?! :dunno:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 27 2006, 12:06 PM~6255900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN!! IS THAT RIDE FROM "THEE ARTISTICS C.C."?? DAMN IS BAD!!! I LOVE THIS CAR!! SERIO... NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Aztecbike

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up ppl


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

hey fuckers

art hit me up l8tr

wat r u doin saturday boo


----------



## Lil Spanks

sundays the show.......sat i dont know yet


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 28 2006, 03:52 PM~6265787
> *sundays the show.......sat i dont know yet
> *



dont party too hard :biggrin: 

you know what happen last time


----------



## Lil Spanks

wats sat..............


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 28 2006, 04:02 PM~6265841
> *wats sat..............
> *



what??


----------



## Aztecbike

ROGER SO ARE YOU TAKING YOUR BIKE SUNDAY?


----------



## Aztecbike

ART, CASPER OR SOMEONE KNOWS HOW MUCH THEY'RE CHARGING FOR EXPETATORS AND FOR REGISTRATION?


----------



## PICAZZO

im whorin'


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Sep 28 2006, 04:18 PM~6265936
> *ART, CASPER OR SOMEONE KNOWS HOW MUCH THEY'RE CHARGING FOR EXPETATORS AND FOR REGISTRATION?
> *


5$ FOR PEOPLE 
15 FOR BIKES


----------



## bluepridelowride13

CHAT TIME..........


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Sep 28 2006, 03:17 PM~6265927
> *ROGER SO ARE YOU TAKING YOUR BIKE SUNDAY?
> *


yeah fool ill take it


----------



## REC

:wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 28 2006, 10:14 PM~6268415
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

hey foo's

i need to sale 

two peice gooseneck
144 rims
lucky seven sprocket w/everything
lowrider tires


----------



## NaturalHighII

WATTS UP PPL


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

hey


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up man


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

who is goin to SANTANA HIGH SCHOOL show


----------



## NaturalHighII

Im going homie, you gonna be there?


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

na man gonna have to go to my mom's

take pictures and shit


----------



## casper805

WELCOME TO THE FAMILY VICTOR


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Sep 29 2006, 12:50 PM~6271956
> *hey foo's
> 
> i need to sale
> 
> two peice gooseneck
> 144 rims
> lucky seven sprocket w/everything
> lowrider tires
> *


U GOT PICS


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 29 2006, 02:16 PM~6272511
> *WELCOME TO THE FAMILY VICTOR
> *


thnxs man u think u can change my signature man thnxs for the pic in the personal shit photo :biggrin:  


hey ARTISTICS add me on myspace :cheesy: 

my e-mail

[email protected]


----------



## casper805

I ALREADY GOT YOU DONT I


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 29 2006, 02:16 PM~6272516
> *U GOT PICS
> *


of wat excatly

ill look for them or take new ones all brand new stuff :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

wat do u want me 2 put on your signature


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

THEE ARTISTICS B.C. VENTURA COUNTY

PROUD SPONSER OF...BONE COLLECTORS BIKE PARTS.....585- 288-6008........ 1- (866) 291- 8287

YOU CANT STOP US EVEN IF YOU TRIED

THERE NOT JUST BIKES THEYR WORKS OF ART

http://www.nybonecollectors.com


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Sep 29 2006, 02:19 PM~6272534
> *of wat excatly
> 
> ill look for them or take new ones all brand new stuff :biggrin:
> *


the rims and how many u have


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Sep 29 2006, 02:22 PM~6272556
> *THEE ARTISTICS B.C. VENTURA COUNTY
> 
> PROUD SPONSER OF...BONE COLLECTORS BIKE PARTS.....585- 288-6008........ 1- (866) 291- 8287
> 
> YOU CANT STOP US EVEN IF YOU TRIED
> 
> THERE NOT JUST BIKES THEYR WORKS OF ART
> 
> http://www.nybonecollectors.com
> *


except for the ventura county part right you want oc


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 29 2006, 02:22 PM~6272558
> *the rims and how many u have
> *


front and back


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 29 2006, 02:23 PM~6272564
> *except for the ventura county part right you want oc
> *


yea


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Sep 29 2006, 02:25 PM~6272571
> *front and back
> *


SO U ONLY HAVE 2 OR 3


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 29 2006, 02:44 PM~6272662
> *:wave:
> *


hey art


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 29 2006, 02:29 PM~6272608
> *SO U ONLY HAVE 2 OR 3
> *


2 but if u need three i can get the other one


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

casper is that u logged in as 80 T TOP


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Sep 29 2006, 02:59 PM~6272747
> *casper is that u logged in as 80 T TOP
> *


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

rims u want


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 29 2006, 03:00 PM~6272753
> *
> *


any messages :uh:


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

man where is everyone at im bored as HELL!!!!


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

sup foss


----------



## bluepridelowride13

any one up to chat???


----------



## bluepridelowride13

fuga al chat stupees!!!


----------



## eric ramos

orq pues 
culerossssss


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

SO WHO IS GOING ON SUNDAY?


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old

[email protected] 
ADD ME ON MYSPACE


----------



## bluepridelowride13

you got a request!


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

new page

hey art :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwhat


----------



## THE REBIRTH

hi

errrrrrr


----------



## Lil Spanks

arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....where are my butt pirites at??


----------



## THE REBIRTH

im out till 2morrow

peace out homies

art hit me up tommorrow


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 29 2006, 04:09 PM~6273054
> *arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....where are my butt pirites at??
> *


fuck im glad im not on of them
hahaha :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

no..


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Sep 29 2006, 05:10 PM~6273058
> *fuck im glad im one of them
> hahaha :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

dammmmmmmmmmmmm its quiet....just the way i like it


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Sep 29 2006, 02:55 PM~6272990
> *SO WHO IS GOING ON SUNDAY?
> *


Im going homie


----------



## Lil Spanks

fine go then


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 29 2006, 04:16 PM~6273082
> *dammmmmmmmmmmmm its big....just the way i like it
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Sep 29 2006, 05:41 PM~6273126
> *Im going in caspers ass
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 29 2006, 04:51 PM~6273167
> *fine do me  then
> *


 :uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 29 2006, 04:09 PM~6273054
> *arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....where are my butt toys at??
> *


 :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: LOL


----------



## bluepridelowride13

fuga al chat!!!


----------



## eric ramos

i went ant u was not ther bitch


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Sep 29 2006, 02:18 PM~6272524
> *thnxs man u think u can change my signature man thnxs for the pic in the personal shit photo :biggrin:
> hey ARTISTICS add me on myspace :cheesy:
> 
> my e-mail
> 
> [email protected]
> *


 :biggrin:  :wave: sup Victor welcom in the familia homie
ey link u myspace shit cus i put that email and noting came up 
:worship:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SUP HOMIES, SUP CASPER!!! :wave:


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

monchisssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 29 2006, 06:22 PM~6273604
> *monchisssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
> *


ERIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 29 2006, 07:22 PM~6273604
> *monchisssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss i love you.......
> *


 :0


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 29 2006, 09:17 PM~6274433
> *:0
> *


you gay bastards
:cheesy:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Sep 30 2006, 12:01 AM~6275267
> *yea im gay bastards
> :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## bluepridelowride13

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

SO WHOS GOING TOMMOROW


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

ME, CARLOS, ????


----------



## casper805

I NOE ANGEL AND ROGER ARE GOING ART IS GOING AND I THINK OSCAR IS GOING TO IDK IF 80 T TOP IS GOING I THINK HE IS


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

wats oso's? name??


----------



## eric ramos

JESSE LOVES CASPER 
JK
FAGOSSSSSSSSS
:biggrin: 
(IM BORED)


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 30 2006, 06:57 PM~6278912
> *JESSE LOVES ME
> YES ITS TRUE
> :biggrin:
> (IM BORED)
> *


 :0


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 30 2006, 06:57 PM~6278912
> *JESSE  kicks ass
> FAGOSSSSSSSSS
> :biggrin:
> (IM BORED)
> *


----------



## eric ramos

FUK U 2 LA MIGRA IS HATIN


----------



## bluepridelowride13

la migrta guey......tururoooooooooo


----------



## bluepridelowride13

la migrta guey......tururoooooooooo


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 30 2006, 07:03 PM~6278948
> *FUK U 2 LA MIGRA CONTROLA
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

CALLATE PUTO

IM BORED


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 30 2006, 07:06 PM~6278964
> *ME DUALE EL CULO PUTOS
> 
> IM HURTING
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

FUK U CASPER


----------



## eric ramos

FUK U CASPER


----------



## bluepridelowride13

stop bootlegging my shet!!!


----------



## eric ramos

EY CULEROS LETS GO TO CHAT


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 30 2006, 07:12 PM~6278986
> *FUK ME CASPER
> *


I DONT SWING THAT WAY ERIC U WANT THAT ASK ART


----------



## bluepridelowride13

already there........


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Sep 30 2006, 02:55 PM~6277792
> *wats oso's? name??
> *


HIS NAME IS "MIKE" HOMIE... SIMON ESE...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

HEY CASPER I'M GOING TO OSO'S PAD ON MONDAY AFTER SKOOL TO WORK ON MY FRAME AND TAKE PIX OF IT... SIMON... I'LL CALL U LATER HOMIE... ALRATO...   
CASPER PLEASE SEND ME SUM PIX OF "THEE ARTISTICS" CARS TO PUT THEM IN MY MYSPACE PROFILE...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

CASPER, LAST NIGHT I WAS TRYIN' TO DOWNLOAD THAT PROGRAM TO CHAT HERE IN "LAYITLOW.COM" BUT IT TOOK A LONG TIME SO I JUST EXIT THAT SHIT... I'LL DOWNLOAD IT LATER SO THAT I CAN CHAT...


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Sep 30 2006, 07:53 PM~6279206
> *HEY CASPER I'M GOING TO OSO'S PAD ON MONDAY AFTER SKOOL TO WORK ON MY FRAME AND TAKE PIX OF IT... SIMON... I'LL CALL U LATER HOMIE... ALRATO...
> CASPER PLEASE SEND ME SUM PIX OF "THEE ARTISTICS" CARS TO PUT THEM IN MY MYSPACE PROFILE...
> *


  WAT DID PONKAS SAY


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Sep 30 2006, 07:56 PM~6279227
> *CASPER, LAST NIGHT I WAS TRYIN' TO DOWNLOAD THAT PROGRAM TO CHAT HERE IN "LAYITLOW.COM" BUT IT TOOK A LONG TIME SO I JUST EXIT THAT SHIT... I'LL DOWNLOAD IT LATER SO THAT I CAN CHAT...
> *


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 30 2006, 07:56 PM~6279232
> * WAT DID PONKAS SAY
> *


I CALLED HIM TODAY BUT NO 1 ANSWER BUT I LEAVE HIM A MESSAGE ON MYSPACE... I MIGHT GO TO HIS PAD TOMORROW TO TELL HIM... SIMON


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Sep 30 2006, 07:58 PM~6279242
> *I CALLED HIM TODAY BUT NO 1 ANSWER BUT I LEAVE HIM A MESSAGE ON MYSPACE... I MIGHT GO TO HIS PAD TOMORROW TO TELL HIM... SIMON
> *


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

OH SHIT!!! "187" MY FAVORITE NUMBER!!! AFTER "13"...LOL... SHIT I'M FUCKEN' BORED... :cheesy:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

ERRIIICCCCCCCCCCC!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

CASPER U BETTER SEND ME THOSE PIX OF THEE ARTISTICS RIDES...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

HEY CASPER DO "THEE ARTISTICS C.C." HAVE LIKE A FORUM OR SUMTHING?? LIKE THE BIKE CLUB?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Sep 30 2006, 08:07 PM~6279317
> *HEY CASPER DO "THEE ARTISTICS C.C." HAVE LIKE A FORUM OR SUMTHING?? LIKE THE BIKE CLUB?
> *


NAW


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

CASPER SEND ME THE DAMN PICTURES!!!! :angry: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

Whatup *Art*istics? :wave:

Who all's going to Vegas? I know Creamator won't be there :tears: A year without Creamator is like a year without Christmas


----------



## eric ramos

la navidad no va a llegar este anio


----------



## bluepridelowride13

anyone up for chat???


----------



## eric ramos

if u here why not


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SUP HOMIES!!!! :wave:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

chat time every one!!! :cheesy:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

ey brown answer my pm's fool.......lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Oct 2 2006, 07:51 PM~6288034
> *
> *


----------



## eric ramos

na Art ait like that 
i send u a pm 
homie


----------



## Lil Spanks

nahh man im


----------



## eric ramos

so wats up with us? ?


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:wave:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

ill let the 144s go for $95


----------



## eric ramos

no more nm chapter? or wats 
then


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 2 2006, 12:39 PM~6288968
> *no more nm chapter? or wats
> then
> *


damn that would sux :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Oct 2 2006, 10:58 AM~6288689
> *nahh man im
> *


Hey bro. I dont mean to step in but I feel that I have to say something. This started a while ago when I was talking to Erics sister, Lucy. She was the one that wanted a shirt and I said fuck it and sent Eric one too. He wasnt the one that asked me or anything. I sent it to him as a friend and thats it. He didnt pay for it or anything and it came out of my pocket. The deal was that i was going to send her the shirt and she was going to send me pics. I didnt know they were going to post them on myspace. i thouht they were going to email them to me. I never requested on of Eric. i thought he would save it as a reminder or something.

No one is trying to pull him or anyone out there away from your club. If anything, I should have called you to make sure it was ok with you guys. Dont be mad at Eric bro. I will pm you if you want to talk about it some more.


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 2 2006, 12:47 PM~6289052
> *Hey bro. I dont mean to step in but I feel that I have to say something. This started a while ago when I was talking to Erics sister, Lucy. She was the one that wanted a shirt and I said fuck it and sent Eric one too. He wasnt the one that asked me or anything. I sent it to him as a friend and thats it. He didnt pay for it or anything and it came out of my pocket. The deal was that i was going to send her the shirt and she was going to send me pics. I didnt know they were going to post them on myspace. i thouht they were going to email them to me. I never requested on of Eric. i thought he would save it as a reminder or something.
> 
> No one is trying to pull him or anyone out there away from your club. If anything, I should have called you to make sure it was ok with you guys. Dont be mad at Eric bro. I will pm you if you want to talk about it some more.
> *



this takes sum major guts :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

im still in deep shit


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 2 2006, 12:56 PM~6289107
> *im still in deep shit
> *


this really suxs man :uh:


----------



## NaturalHighII

Dam homie, thats some shit


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 2 2006, 01:22 PM~6289294
> *Dam homie, thats some shit
> *


yea that is sum deep shit


----------



## Lil Spanks

well its all good...eric....your still my main man...and to raul...it took guts to come on here and say that...so i give you props.....and ill just let it go.........so everything is cool...........thanks for explianing it..bro....................p.s..................................lucy is finnnnnnnnneeee...sorry eric.. :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

:worship: thanks u art
thanks man i wont let u down for shit now
im going to get my homies parts faster now so we can start showing 
and im going to try to get a job 5to finish the bike


----------



## NaturalHighII

bitch ass fool, talking about his sis like that,lol


----------



## eric ramos

ill hook u up with lucy na jk
i she a player any wasys
lol


----------



## NaturalHighII

y la familia de los artisticos continua.......


----------



## Lil Spanks

i have somting to choke my chicken too.... :biggrin: right jr


----------



## NaturalHighII

lmfao


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Oct 2 2006, 12:42 PM~6289427
> *well its all good...eric....your still my main man...and to raul...it took guts to come on here and say that...so i give you props.....and ill just let it go.........so everything is cool...........thanks for explianing it..bro....................p.s..................................lucy is finnnnnnnnneeee...sorry eric.. :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Oct 2 2006, 01:42 PM~6289427
> *well its all good...eric....your still my main man...and to raul...it took guts to come on here and say that...so i give you props.....and ill just let it go.........so everything is cool...........thanks for explianing it..bro....................p.s..................................lucy is finnnnnnnnneeee...sorry eric.. :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: good choice art...dont blow it again ERIC :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 2 2006, 02:44 PM~6289447
> *ill hook u up with lucy
> i she a player any wasys
> lol
> *


 :0 ..oh yea


----------



## eric ramos

shit 
bone collector ur here :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

im choking it right now.....yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Lil Spanks

im almost done...rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrroger :0


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 2 2006, 04:50 PM~6289499
> *shit
> bone collector ur here :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

art u get the pm homie


----------



## Lil Spanks

no stickers????


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Oct 2 2006, 01:54 PM~6289537
> *no stickers????
> *


for wat
who u talkin about


----------



## Lil Spanks

casper.........full tank bicth


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Oct 2 2006, 01:53 PM~6289532
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

Can you please pm me bone collector


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 2 2006, 04:55 PM~6289554
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: ............


----------



## Lil Spanks

hey bone...stickers..i got the sponser ship board already


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Oct 2 2006, 04:57 PM~6289576
> *hey bone...stickers..i got the sponser ship board already
> *


  your all set then?


----------



## TonyO

jr90059 clean out your inbox!


----------



## NaturalHighII

its cleaned up


----------



## eric ramos

WATS GOOD NEAL?
WAS HAPPEING


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Oct 2 2006, 02:06 PM~6289653
> *
> *


----------



## casper805

all done victor


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 2 2006, 03:11 PM~6290221
> *all done victor
> *


THNXS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

CASPER U HAVE ANY THAT DONT SAY ART SCREEN NAME ON


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:wave: 
WATS UP FOOS


----------



## eric ramos

BORED
OF MY ASS
GOING TO FIX SOME SHIT LATER ON OF MY ROOM


----------



## THE REBIRTH

ERIC SO U THINK U CAN DO THAT TAGGING THING ON MY DISPLAY


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 2 2006, 03:57 PM~6290598
> *BORED
> OF MY ASS
> GOING TO FIX SOME SHIT LATER ON OF MY ROOM
> *


SAME HERE FOO :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

DUNNO LIKE HOW U LIKE THA SHIT
BUT WITH CAN IT LOOK MESSY
AND I CANT AIR BRUSH FOR SHIT
LOL


----------



## THE REBIRTH

art i posted THEE ARTISTICS ON MY SLIDE SHOW UR BIKE CAME UP IN THERE IS THAT COOL....IM OUT FOR TODAY


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: 
laters fo


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHERE DID MY LADYS GO????????????????????


----------



## bluepridelowride13

oh eric went to finger his ass and casper is busy with oso.........lol


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Oct 2 2006, 06:41 PM~6291649
> *they went to finger bang me .........lol
> *


:barf: :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Oct 2 2006, 07:41 PM~6291649
> *i went to put my finger in casper ass and got busy with oso.........
> *


 :0 :rofl: how you like that eric


----------



## eric ramos

lol
fuken jesse likes fingerbangs lol


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 2 2006, 07:04 PM~6291906
> *lol
> fuken art likes fingerbangs lol
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

i kid jesse....u want me huh :roflmao:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

gay ass basterd lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

oh i like it when hes mad........raaaaarrrrrrrrr


----------



## Lil Spanks

OK .... FOR ALL PEOPLE THAT HAVE BEEN TRYING TO CALL ME, I LOST MY PHONE AT A CLUB SAT NITE AND ALL PETHAL FROM DRINKING SO WHEN YOU CALL IT AINT BUSY...ITS TURNED OFF........


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Oct 2 2006, 07:13 PM~6292001
> *i am a gay ass basterd lol
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

FOR ERIC


----------



## Lil Spanks

FOR JESSE..


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Oct 2 2006, 06:38 PM~6291626
> *WHERE DID MY DICK GO????????????????????
> *


 :dunno: UP JESSE'S ASS


----------



## Lil Spanks

AND FOR ME


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 2 2006, 08:31 PM~6292185
> *:dunno: I WANN LICK JESSE'S ASS
> *


 :0 GET DOWN BOY :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Oct 2 2006, 06:41 PM~6291649
> *oh eric came to finger my ass and my bro is busy with oso.........lol
> *


 :0


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Oct 2 2006, 07:32 PM~6292200
> *:0 I LIKE TO GO DOWN BOY :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 2 2006, 08:33 PM~6292204
> *ART...BANG ME PLEASE... :cheesy:
> *


DAMM CASPER...ANYTIME :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 2 2006, 07:04 PM~6291906
> *lol
> fuck me jesse i like to fingerbang lol
> *


 :0


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Oct 2 2006, 07:12 PM~6291989
> *i suck jesse....u want me huh :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Oct 2 2006, 07:13 PM~6292001
> *im a gay ass basterd lol
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

FUCKIN CASPER..........FULL TANK BICTH.........RIGHT NOW


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Oct 2 2006, 07:21 PM~6292073
> *oh i like it in the ass........raaaaarrrrrrrr
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 2 2006, 08:31 PM~6292185
> *ART... GET YOUR FULL TANK AND PARK IT RIGHT HER IN MY ASS BABY......THATS HOW I GET DOWN
> *


 :0 DIRTY MOFO


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Oct 2 2006, 07:39 PM~6292264
> *FUCK ME CASPER..........FUCK THIS BICTH.........RIGHT NOW
> *


I DONT SWING THAT WAT ART CALL JESSE


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 2 2006, 08:41 PM~6292292
> *I SWING THAT WAY LET'S CALL ERIC
> *


 :0


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Oct 2 2006, 07:41 PM~6292286
> *:0 I LIKE IT DIRTY MAN
> *


WHE NOE THAT ALREADY JESSE TOLD US ABOUT IT


----------



## eric ramos

ahahah


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 2 2006, 08:42 PM~6292308
> *I NOE MY ASSHOLE IS WIDE ALREADY JESSE TOLD US ABOUT IT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

IGHT YOU CARPET MUNCHERS AND PILLOW BITTERS..IM OUT.....ERIC LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR CALLING


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

WAD UP FAMILY :wave: 

WELL MY TRIKE IS GOING TO GO UNDER CONSTRUCTION SO ILL BE OUT FOR A WHILE, ILL BE BACK, BUT IT WILL TAKE ME A WHILE TO COME BACK....LOL....NO $$$$$$ AND NO TIME ..LOL......I JUST THOUGHT THAT I WOULD LET U GUYS KNOW SO U GUYS DONT TRIP ON ME.....BUT NEXT YEAR WE'LL BE STRONGER THAN THIS YEAR..........

THEE ARTISTICS REPRESENTING TO THE FULLEST


----------



## NaturalHighII

Good to know homie, same here


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

OH YEAH I GOT SOME PLANS ALREADY 4 MY TRIKE BUT HOPE FULLY I COME UP WITH SOME $$$$$ 4 MY PLANS...


----------



## eric ramos

SAME WITH MOST OF US JR
COOL TO KNOW 
SHIT TAKES TIMES

AND ART TAKES TIME JUST LIKE FINE WINE


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 2 2006, 08:30 PM~6292651
> *Good to know homie, same here
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

:biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Oct 2 2006, 07:31 PM~6292189
> *AND FOR ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN FINE MAMACITAS.... :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

EY QUE PASA PELADO !!!!!!!


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up ppl


----------



## OSO 805

qonda lil fagets.......................especaly jessy fuken finger banger....................................................roger i got the secret parts to day!!!!!!!!!and my plaqa from my homie im going to send it to you in a lil bit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..............................................bitches(monchis)


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY OSO PM ME


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

WHATS UP ARTISTICS???


----------



## NaturalHighII

WATTS UP HOMIE, NEVER BEEN ON HERE HUH?


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

NAHH HOMIE???


----------



## eric ramos

WAS UP NECIO!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

DAM REUNION
casper805, ESE NECIO 805, jr90059, 805CARLOS, eric ramos


----------



## casper805

WAT UP NECIO YOU FINALLY REPLY HUH HOMIE


----------



## 805CARLOS

WAZZA ART


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

:biggrin: WHATS UP ERIC


----------



## NaturalHighII

FALTA ANGEL, ART, MIKE,LOWRIDING 805 JR, 805 LOWRIDER CRUISER, AND THE REST


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 2 2006, 10:13 PM~6293391
> *FALTA ANGEL, ART, MIKE,LOWRIDING 805 JR, 805 LOWRIDER CRUISER, AND THE REST
> *


TEARS ZIGGS805 BROWNPRIDE MONCHIS


----------



## 805CARLOS

ROGER WERE MY CROMED PARTS I NEED THEM FOR VEGAS


----------



## NaturalHighII

YUP THATS RIGHT THEE ARTISTICS DEEP ON LIL


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

:angry: SIMON CASPER 

HEY HOMIE MY FRAME IS GONNE ESE


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

IM HERE HOMIES....


----------



## 805CARLOS

WELL JUNIOR ON ME SO HES HEAR


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 2 2006, 10:15 PM~6293407
> *:angry: SIMON CASPER
> 
> HEY HOMIE MY FRAME IS GONNE ESE
> *


YOU GAVE IT TO HIM


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

NAHH HOMIE ME LO ROBARON :ugh:


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY CARLOS SO WAS UP WITH THE PARTS


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 2 2006, 10:19 PM~6293434
> *NAHH HOMIE ME LO ROBARON  :ugh:
> *


QUE MAS


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

JUST THE FRAME ESE I GOT THE CUSTOM FENDERS HERE AND MY AUDIO BOX


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 2 2006, 10:22 PM~6293455
> *JUST THE FRAME ESE I GOT THE CUSTOM FENDERS HERE AND MY AUDIO BOX
> *


WERE DID U HAVE IT HOMIE


----------



## eric ramos

chingado
why do ppls frames get jaked all the time


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

EN EL TALLER HOMIE


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 2 2006, 10:26 PM~6293484
> *EN EL TALLER HOMIE
> *


DAM NIMODO HOMIE


----------



## NaturalHighII

IM OUTS PPL, GOTTA CATCH SOM BEAUTY SLEEP


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

SIMON HOMIE NOW I HAVE TO BUY A NEW ONE AND STAR SOME NEW DESIGNS


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 2 2006, 10:29 PM~6293505
> *SIMON HOMIE NOW I HAVE TO BUY A NEW ONE AND STAR SOME NEW DESIGNS
> *


YOU DONT HAVE THE TEMPLATES OF THE OLD DESIGHNS


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

NAHH HOMIE I LEFT THEM IN THE SHOP


----------



## eric ramos

povre guey
no mames id be fuken mad if my shit was stolen


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

SERIO HOMIE BUT MY HOMIE TELL ME THAT HE IS GONNA DO ALL THE FRAME WORK FOR FREE AND THE PAINT SHIT TOO HOMIE SO I DON'T TRIPPP


----------



## casper805

FALTA ANGEL, ART, MIKE,LOWRIDING 805 JR, 805 LOWRIDER CRUISER, TEARS ZIGGS805 BROWNPRIDE MONCHIS AND THE REBIRTH
DAM WHE GOT ALOT OF MEMBERS HERE ON LIL


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 2 2006, 10:33 PM~6293542
> *SERIO HOMIE BUT MY HOMIE TELL ME THAT HE IS GONNA DO ALL THE FRAME WORK FOR FREE AND THE PAINT SHIT TOO HOMIE SO I DON'T TRIPPP
> *


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

CASPER HAVE YOU TALK TO MINCHIS ??? :happysad:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 2 2006, 10:37 PM~6293574
> *CASPER HAVE YOU TALK TO MINCHIS ??? :happysad:
> *


YEA WHY


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

BECAUSE OSO TELL ME THAT RAMONS FRAME WAS READY


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 2 2006, 10:40 PM~6293605
> *BECAUSE OSO TELL ME THAT RAMONS FRAME WAS READY
> *


NAW SERIO


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

ESO DIJO OSO


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 2 2006, 10:45 PM~6293626
> *ESO DIJO OSO
> *


IM GONNA HAVE TO HIT HIM UP TO TELL HIM WHEN HE WANTS TO SEND IT TO GET IT PAINTED


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

ORALE HOMIE HOW MUCH IS THE PAINTING COST


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 2 2006, 10:48 PM~6293648
> *ORALE HOMIE HOW MUCH IS THE PAINTING COST
> *


THE ONE HE WANTED WAS GOING TO COST HIM 100


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

WHAT KIND OF PINTURA ES??


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 2 2006, 10:54 PM~6293691
> *WHAT KIND OF PINTURA ES??
> *


CANDY BLUE


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

ESTA CHINGON HOMIE WELL HOMIE CUANTO ME COBRAS POR PINTAR LA MIA


----------



## TearsofaClownII

Sup homie long time man real busy on the project but its coming good o far


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

WHATS UP HOMIE DO YOU GOT ANY PIC TURE OF YOUR TRIKE BIB ZISES


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY HOW YALL LIKE MY QUICK DRAW OF MY FORKS AND SISSY BARS


----------



## TearsofaClownII

casper hit me up homie


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

THEY LOOK BAD HOMIE


----------



## NaturalHighII

NOW IMAGINE THAT WITH SOEM D TWIST TRIM AROUND IT


----------



## OSO 805

ey roger i can do that......................necio it maters on the desine but i can do it


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 2 2006, 11:11 PM~6293800
> *NOW IMAGINE THAT WITH SOEM D TWIST TRIM AROUND IT
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 3 2006, 12:27 AM~6293882
> *art.....bang me like you nevered banged me before
> 
> *


ok anytime dude :biggrin:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

HEY FOOS 
ROGER PM ME


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 3 2006, 12:55 PM~6296705
> *HEY FOOS
> ROGER PM ME
> *


no :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: sup familia
im bored
and eating ramen noddles mmmmmmm :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up ppl


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Oct 3 2006, 12:16 PM~6296781
> *no :biggrin:
> *


*** :biggrin:


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

WHATS UP ERIC


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 3 2006, 12:46 PM~6297058
> *:wave: sup familia
> im bored
> and eating ramen noddles mmmmmmm :biggrin:
> *


me 2


----------



## NaturalHighII

bitch ass fool, im here at 4th period bumpin oldies on my phone, and jsut kicking it


----------



## eric ramos

fuk skool
fall break biches!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THE REBIRTH

ROP RITE NOW FOR EXTRA CREDITS


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

HEY REBIRTHHOW MUCH YOU WANT FOR YOUR RIMS HOMIE


----------



## THE REBIRTH

$95
AND I THINK THE HOMIE HAS A BRAND NEW TRIKE KIT FOR $120
ILL DOUBLE CHECK ON THE TRIKE KIT


----------



## eric ramos

ey necio hit up bones 
hes hella cheap with shit

and any one for chats ?


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

FIRME HOMIE YOU GOT PIC OF THE RIMS ??


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

FIRME HOMIE YOU GOT PIC OF THE RIMS ??


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

FIRME HOMIE YOU GOT PIC OF THE RIMS ??


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

ORALE ERIC THANKS HOMIE


----------



## eric ramos

lol
damn talk about triple post lol


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

HEY ERIC CUABTO TARDAN POR TRAERM LAS PARTES HOMIE IN BONECOLECTORS


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

HEY CASPER DO YOU MAKE CUSTOM HANDLE BARS


----------



## eric ramos

una semana si lo mandas el moneyorder devolada despues que ordenas tu chingaderas


----------



## casper805

NAW I DONT


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

DO YOU KNOW ANY BODY THAT MAKE THEM HOMIE


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 3 2006, 02:25 PM~6297823
> *FIRME HOMIE YOU GOT PIC OF THE RIMS ??
> *


NA THEY DIDNT WANT TO DOWN LAOD ON MY DAMN COMPUTER


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 3 2006, 02:33 PM~6297879
> *HEY CASPER DO YOU MAKE CUSTOM HANDLE BARS
> *


WAT KINDA HANDLEBARS


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

WHAT DO YOU MEAN WHAT KIND???


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 3 2006, 03:11 PM~6298161
> *WHAT DO YOU MEAN WHAT KIND???
> *


U SAID KUSTOM LIKE FACED OR LIKE TWIST :biggrin:


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

ANY KIND HOMIE I DON'T REALLY CARE .........
YOU GOT CUSTOM PARTS OR WHAT ???


----------



## eric ramos

i have done custom handle bars
dunno if u would like them though?
want me to post them or wat necio?


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

SIMON ERIC POST THEM HOMIE


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 3 2006, 03:15 PM~6298195
> *ANY KIND HOMIE  I DON'T REALLY CARE .........
> YOU GOT CUSTOM PARTS OR WHAT ???
> *


LET ME SEE FOR U


----------



## casper805




----------



## ESE NECIO 805

ESTAN FIRMES


----------



## casper805




----------



## ESE NECIO 805

ERIC LOS VENDES HIOMIE??


----------



## eric ramos

they suk though
still have them if u intersetd


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

I DON'T REALLY LIKE LA FORMA HOMIE....


----------



## THE REBIRTH

ANY BETTER [PICS]

HOW MUCH WAT ELSE U THINK U CAN DO FOR PARTS WISE


----------



## THE REBIRTH

MIGHT THROW THEM ON MY OTHER BIKE...ANY OTHER PARTS THAT MATCH THOSE LIKE FORK OR SISSY BAR


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 3 2006, 03:24 PM~6298306
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bone collector sells these for 120


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 3 2006, 03:28 PM~6298358
> *bone collector sells these for 120
> *


AND THOSE ARE D-TWIST NICE :biggrin:


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

WHAT ABOUT THE FIRST YOU POST HOMIE??


----------



## Billy

whats happenen  :wave:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 3 2006, 03:21 PM~6298268
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHOSE R THESE CASPER


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 3 2006, 03:29 PM~6298372
> *WHAT ABOUT THE FIRST YOU POST HOMIE??
> *


i dont noe if my homies stilll has them for sale ill have to hit him up


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Oct 2 2006, 11:03 PM~6293752
> *Sup homie long time man real busy on the project but its coming good o far
> *


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

ORALE HOMIE HIT ME UP WHEN YOU GET THE PRICE OK....L


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Oct 2 2006, 11:09 PM~6293793
> *casper hit me up homie
> *


pm sent


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Oct 3 2006, 03:29 PM~6298377
> *whats happenen    :wave:
> *


 :wave: wat up billy


----------



## THE REBIRTH

CASPER POST UP PICS OF THEE ARTISTICS RADICAL TRIKES


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 3 2006, 03:34 PM~6298424
> *CASPER POST UP PICS OF THEE ARTISTICS RADICAL TRIKES
> *


OR ANYONE FROM ARTISTICS


----------



## casper805

300$


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up ppl


----------



## Billy

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 3 2006, 03:33 PM~6298416
> *:wave: wat up billy
> *


sup guys


----------



## NaturalHighII

OK WELL I NEED PICTURES AS OF NOW.

I NEED PICS THAT HAVE FACED FORKS, SISSY BARS, MOLDED FENDERS ETC, CAN ANYONE POST A COUPLE THANKS, THEY SHOULD BE COMPLETE BIKES


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 3 2006, 03:34 PM~6298424
> *CASPER POST UP PICS OF THEE ARTISTICS RADICAL TRIKES
> *


i dont think whe have any mine was suppose to be one but its gone and oso has one but i dont have pics


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 3 2006, 03:41 PM~6298461
> *OK WELL I NEED PICTURES AS OF NOW.
> 
> I NEED PICS THAT HAVE FACED FORKS, SISSY BARS, MOLDED FENDERS ETC, CAN ANYONE POST A COUPLE THANKS, THEY SHOULD BE COMPLETE BIKES
> *


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## NaturalHighII

CAN YOU POST AFTERSHOCK AND SWEET & SOUR


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## NaturalHighII

post a pic of aftershock


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## eric ramos

casper u suk at fuken pics lol


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 3 2006, 03:24 PM~6298309
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they suk though
> still have them if u intersetd
> *


ERIC PM ME A PRICE

U GOT A FORK TO MATCH


----------



## NaturalHighII

aftershock and rec's bike is what im looking for, im looking to see how can i design the molded fenders with the faced parts i designed last night


----------



## fashizzle manizzle

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 3 2006, 02:58 PM~6298618
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that white bike, are those faced forks or swords with holes drilled in them?


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 3 2006, 03:24 PM~6298309
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they suk though
> still have them if u intersetd
> *


PM ME A PRICE
U HAVE A FORK TO MATCH


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by fool_@Oct 3 2006, 04:01 PM~6298636
> *that white bike, are those faced forks or swords with holes drilled in them?
> *


i think theyr swords


----------



## THE REBIRTH

DAMN CASPER U GOT A LOT OF PICS


----------



## eric ramos

fuk here is my photo buket
ramos505
pas is doses1
roger use it
i ahve to many pics to post shit man 

and 80 t naw i can make some matching forks though


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 3 2006, 04:05 PM~6298665
> *
> and 80 t naw i can make some matching forks though
> *


PM ME A PRICE AND SHIT
WITH FORK AND SISSY BAR


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 3 2006, 04:04 PM~6298659
> *DAMN CASPER U GOT A LOT OF PICS
> *


im still uploading more right now


----------



## NaturalHighII

Gracias homie


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 3 2006, 04:06 PM~6298670
> *PM ME A PRICE AND SHIT
> WITH FORK AND SISSY BAR
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## casper805




----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 3 2006, 04:10 PM~6298698
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THIS ONE IN THE CLUB


----------



## eric ramos

no fork yet
and takes lots for my dad to be here just a week fo him to help me do them


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 3 2006, 04:11 PM~6298708
> *IS THIS ONE IN THE CLUB
> *


no


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 3 2006, 04:11 PM~6298710
> *no fork yet
> and takes lots for my dad to be here just a week fo him to help me do them
> *


U PLANNING ON SELLING THEM WHEN MADE UP
TRY AND MAKE A FORK AND SISSY BAR SINCE U ALREADY HAVE THE HANDLEBARS AND LET ME NO HOW MUCH


----------



## eric ramos

fuk it i dont have supplies though
and how the fuk do u do forks
and sissy bar?
wat the fuk?


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 3 2006, 04:12 PM~6298722
> *no
> *


DONT WE HAVE ONE IN THE CLUB OR BETTY BOOP


----------



## THE REBIRTH

HEY ART
FINE THEN HOW MUCH FOR THE BARS


----------



## Lil Spanks

dam you people bug........................


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: ahahahahahahahahaahahahaha


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 3 2006, 04:13 PM~6298739
> *DONT WE HAVE ONE IN THE CLUB OR BETTY BOOP
> *


yes but not tah one
tha one is a my lil pony bike
from sd


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

WHATS UP ERIC


----------



## 805CARLOS

CASPER CAN U STULL GET THOES FORKS FOR ME OR WHAT


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 805CARLOS_@Oct 3 2006, 04:51 PM~6298966
> *CASPER CAN U STULL GET THOES FORKS FOR ME OR WHAT
> *


fool u never hit me back up its to late now i can still get them for u but not before vegas


----------



## eric ramos

damn a new member
naw jk
i kno this one is that fo with the betty bo bike welcome to Layitlow :wave:


----------



## 805CARLOS

DAMM OWELL HEY ART IM GETTING THE MILD BIKE RE DONE BUT READY 4 VEGS SO SAVE ME THE SPOT


----------



## bluepridelowride13

anyone wanna chat???


----------



## bluepridelowride13

any one???? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

:tears: :tears: eric,jr?


----------



## NaturalHighII

WAATS UP FOOL


----------



## bluepridelowride13

chat???????


----------



## NaturalHighII

GONNA TAKE OF IN A WHILE


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

WHATS UP OSO


----------



## OSO 805

qonda..................................ey way te yamas omar you yous to live on e street???????????by the pa??????????????you use to have a burgendy bike??????????/


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

SIMON OSO THATS ME HOMIE NOW YOU REMENBER ME ESE


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Oct 3 2006, 09:04 PM~6300858
> *qonda..................................ey way te yamas omar you yous to live on e street???????????by the pa??????????????you use to have a burgendy bike??????????/
> *


and you had a blue frame..........................and no qe no you moved to sacromento   ??????????????


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

SIMON HOMIE I'M IN SACRAMENTO RIGHT NOW ESE


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 3 2006, 09:08 PM~6300877
> *SIMON OSO THATS ME HOMIE NOW YOU REMENBER ME ESE
> *


fuck homie :biggrin: dam long time no see no wander i couldent find you in lompoc no more :biggrin: i remember us waning to going rambos club(forget that fool thinks hes all bad......................bitch thee artistics took over lompoc   ........................how you been???


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

YO BIEN HOMIE THANKS SO THEE ARTISTICS CONTROLA LOMPOC O QUE HOMIE


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 3 2006, 09:13 PM~6300911
> *SIMON HOMIE I'M IN SACRAMENTO RIGHT NOW ESE
> *


you bumping 805 clika  ........................i herd you got askd to goyn socios?????????? :0


----------



## casper805

THEE ARTISTICS CONTROLA SO.CALI


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

NAHH HOMIE NO BODY ASK ME TO JOIN SOCIOS Y SI LO ACEN AWOULD SAY NO HOMIE BECAUSE I DON'T WANT TO BE WITH NO NORTHEN CALI BIKE CLUBS ESE 805 CONTROLA HOMIES......


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

THATS RIGHT CASPER THEE ARTISTICS CONTROLAN :worship:


----------



## OSO 805

fuck homie were the ones every ones talking about................ey way were 15 members strong now we go crusing on fridays fuck thats gay you moved could of been crusing with us


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

I KNOW HOMIE QUIEN TIENE TRIKES TE LOMPOC HOMIE WITH AUDIO BOX


----------



## OSO 805

rambo still is triying to come up with temtatens but i got all his members were the best in lompoc..........................like casper says he couldent beat us if he triyd!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 3 2006, 09:25 PM~6301016
> *I KNOW HOMIE QUIEN TIENE TRIKES TE LOMPOC HOMIE WITH AUDIO BOX
> *


my cusen is building one .............................the twins thay live on chery street  subs and every thing :cheesy:


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

ORALE BECAUSE I'M BUILDING ONE ESE CUSTOM FENDERS FRAME 3 DVD SCREENS HOMIE 2 SUBS AND ALOMEJOR LE PONGO UN FUCKENM PLAYSTATIOM 2 ON IT HOMIE


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 3 2006, 09:33 PM~6301094
> *ORALE BECAUSE I'M BUILDING ONE ESE  CUSTOM FENDERS FRAME 3 DVD SCREENS HOMIE 2 SUBS AND ALOMEJOR LE PONGO UN FUCKENM PLAYSTATIOM 2 ON IT HOMIE
> *


cholo :biggrin:


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

TU SABES HOMIE 805 ESTILO ESE


----------



## casper805

OSO PM SENT


----------



## NaturalHighII

DAM LOOKS LIKE LOMPOC IS DOING BIG THINGS


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 3 2006, 09:54 PM~6301252
> *DAM LOOKS LIKE LOMPOC IS DOING BIG THINGS
> *


fuck yea ..........................monchis did you hands hert after you were sanding the frame :biggrin: ...............................monchis came over for like 5 hours and workt on his frame es colo...................good at boundoing for a newby :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

monchis beter post pics of the frame and plaqa ane the card i got sighnd by lord side g


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

DON'T WORRY OSO I'LL POST THEM BY TOMORROW NIGHT  ... FUCK I WANNA GO LIKE EVERYDAY TO FINISH MY SHIT!!! :cheesy: :biggrin: ALRATO...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 3 2006, 09:43 PM~6301156
> *TU SABES HOMIE 805 ESTILO ESE
> *


THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE 805 RIFA!! Q-VOLE NECIO!! :wave: HOW U BEEN ESE?


----------



## bluepridelowride13

hno: i dnt know if im gonna have my trike ready for BAKERS or COMPTON


----------



## bluepridelowride13

:wave: sup young punks and veterano punk(art).....lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao: :machinegun:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:twak:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0 :guns:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:machinegun: :twak: :guns: :burn: :buttkick: :tongue: :banghead: :angel:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:scrutinize: :barf: hno: :


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:worship:


----------



## NaturalHighII

Watts up ppl


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY SOMEONE DO ME A FAVOR AND SAVE SOME PICS OF TAZ(LOONEY TUNES) TO YOUR COMPUTER AND EMAIL THEM TO ME AT [email protected]


----------



## Lil Spanks

you are looney :rofl:


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

LOL, nah someone just do me th favor, its cuz on on the schools computer and they have all the email thingys restricted


----------



## eric ramos

wat pic of taz?


----------



## Lil Spanks

looney


----------



## NaturalHighII

this one


----------



## eric ramos

yes any pics of taz then
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...GLD:en%26sa%3DN


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah fool por favor do em the favor


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 4 2006, 02:07 PM~6305412
> *this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


roger kissing me


----------



## NaturalHighII

lol, hell nah


----------



## eric ramos

ey enamorado
email send


----------



## NaturalHighII

got it


----------



## NaturalHighII

but with out the img tag fool, just attach the picture, save it to your cpu and then attach it on a email


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## eric ramos

CLOWING BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :


----------



## NaturalHighII

send it again the i posted butjust attach it


----------



## Billy

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 4 2006, 01:20 PM~6305524
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLOWING BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

stupid fuckin clowns!!!!!


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

WHATS UP ERIC


----------



## eric ramos

NADA
NOMAS ABROIDO


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:wave: WATS UP FAMILY


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

YOU DON'T GO TO SCHOOL ERIC??


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 4 2006, 02:53 PM~6306168
> *YOU DON'T GO TO SCHOOL ERIC??
> *


YEA :biggrin:


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

WHATS UP HOMIE ....

HEY HOMIE ARE YOU BUILDING OTHER TRIKE O QUE HOMIE??


----------



## THE REBIRTH

YEA RADICAL TRIKE


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

FIRME HOMIE


----------



## eric ramos

YES I DO GO TO SKOOL PERO THIS WEEK IS FALL BREAK SO I DONT GO TO SKOOL FOR A WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

uffin: QUE BIEN ESE


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 4 2006, 02:57 PM~6306199
> *YES I DO GO TO SKOOL PERO THIS WEEK IS FALL BREAK SO I DONT GO TO SKOOL FOR A WEEK :biggrin:
> *


LUCKY ASS :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

:biggrin:


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

:biggrin:  SERIO HOMIE


----------



## THE REBIRTH

ANY PICS OF THE BIKE PUT TOGHTER YET...ANY THING PUT ON THE BIKE YET


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

ARE YOU TALKING TO ME HOMIE ?


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 4 2006, 03:15 PM~6306297
> *ARE YOU TALKING TO ME HOMIE ?
> *


NA HOMIE I MENT ERIC MY BAD


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

NO PROBLEM HOMIE ...


----------



## THE REBIRTH

URS TO HOMIE IF U WANT


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

HAHAH NAHH HOMIE MY FUCKEN FRAME GOT JAKED FEW DAYS AGO ESE BUT I GOT A NEW FRAME THAT I FOUND IT


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 4 2006, 03:23 PM~6306353
> *HAHAH NAHH HOMIE MY FUCKEN FRAME GOT JAKED FEW DAYS AGO ESE BUT I GOT A NEW FRAME THAT I FOUND IT
> *


DAMN THAT SUXS.......THEY JUST GET THE FRAME


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

SIMON HOMIE SOMEBODY TAKE IT FROM THE PAINT SHOP HOMIE


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 4 2006, 03:24 PM~6306369
> *SIMON HOMIE SOMEBODY TAKE IT FROM THE PAINT SHOP HOMIE
> *


R U SURE THEY ARENT JUST TRYIN TOGET A FRAME...I BET IT WAS SUMONE THAT WORKS IN THERE


----------



## THE REBIRTH

NEW PAGE BITCHES 387 PAGES DAMN THAT IS ALOT


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

NAHH HOMIE THAT FOOL FROM THE PAINT SHOP DIJO THAT HE'S GONNA PAY ME MY FRAME


----------



## THE REBIRTH

KOOL AT LEAST U GETTING SUMTHING BACK


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

I KNOW HOMIE IS BETTER THAN NOTHING QUE NO ?/


----------



## THE REBIRTH

TRUE TRUE
ANY PICS BEFORE IT GOT JACKED


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

NAHHH HOMIE I DON'T HAVE ANY PICTURES OF IT.....BECAUSE I NEVER THOUGHT QUE ME LO IBAN AROBAR ....


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:tears:


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

:tears: :tears:  ni modo homie


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

WHAST UP HOMIE


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

WHAST UP HOMIE


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Oct 4 2006, 03:49 PM~6306581
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: HEY ***
:roflmao: 
JUST PLAYIN ART GET ME THAT NUMBER SO I CAN HIT UP THOSE PPL FOR THE NEONS IS THAT FRAME U TOLD ME THAT IS GETTING IT DONE U NO WHICH ONE IM TALKING ABOUT PAINTED WHILE IT IS OVER THERE


----------



## THE REBIRTH

U GONNA LEAVE MONEY FOR ME TO GO TO THE JUNKYARD FOR U AND GET SUM PARTS


----------



## Lil Spanks

no you called me a ***......i thought i was your boo :tears:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Oct 4 2006, 03:57 PM~6306645
> *no you called me a ***......i thought i was your boo :tears:
> *


DONT EVEN TRIP ART U NO U COME FIRST :biggrin:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Oct 4 2006, 03:57 PM~6306645
> *no you called me a ***......i thought i was your boo :tears:
> *


U NO IT :biggrin: 
DONT BE MAD [POOH BEAR] :biggrin: DONT FORGET ABOUT TONITE JK


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 4 2006, 05:05 PM~6306666
> *U NO IT :biggrin:
> DONT BE MAD [POOH BEAR] :biggrin: I LET YOU HIT THIS TONITE
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Oct 4 2006, 04:06 PM~6306674
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: ME TOO :0  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

ERIC :wave:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

SUP NUTT CRACK ERIC.........


----------



## THE REBIRTH

HEY IM OUT TILL TOMMORROW FUCKERS LATZ
ART HIT ME UP HERE IS MY CELL (714) 351-8529


----------



## eric ramos

fuk long distant calls
they costed me 46 buks
lol


----------



## bluepridelowride13

HAHAHAHA THATS WAT YOU GET FOR CALLING YOUR BOYFRIEND ART........HGE SAID HE'LL PAY YOU BACK IN sd.............


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

WHATS UP


----------



## Aztecbike

SANTA ANA HIGH SCHOO SHOW
http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e343/mih...arkShow0552.jpg


----------



## Aztecbike




----------



## Aztecbike




----------



## Aztecbike




----------



## ESE NECIO 805

THAT BIKE IS FIRME


----------



## Aztecbike




----------



## Aztecbike

JR'S OTHER GIRL


----------



## Aztecbike

JR'S OTHER GIRL


----------



## Aztecbike




----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Oct 4 2006, 06:20 PM~6307538
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


art look fat in this pic....... :0


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Oct 4 2006, 06:31 PM~6307594
> *
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 4 2006, 05:27 PM~6306855
> *fuk long distant calls
> they costed me 46 buks to have phone sex with 80 ttop
> lol
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos

:barf: aint u art lol


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Oct 4 2006, 07:22 PM~6307979
> *bitches dident call me to join
> *


 :0 :0 :0 nasty


----------



## OSO 805

sup eric...............................douse any body in the club paint bikes????


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: sup oso!!!!


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

<h1><font color=blue><center><center><font size=9><font face="Edwardian script ITC">whats up oso


----------



## NaturalHighII

Was up homies


----------



## Aztecbike

WUZ UP FOO WHAT YOU BEEN UP TOO JR90059


----------



## NaturalHighII

NOT MUCH HOMIE, JUST KICKING GETTING A NEW MEMBER IN THE CLUB


----------



## Aztecbike

WHICH ONE?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

ME (MONCHIS) HOLDING OUR NEW PLAKA FOR LOMPOC CHAP... AND MY FRAME IS ON THE BACKGROUND...


----------



## casper805




----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

HEY CASPER THIS IS "LORD SIDE G" OSO'S GONNA DO A BIKE FOR THIS FOO...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 4 2006, 10:44 PM~6309295
> *
> *


WHAT U DIDN'T LIKE IT HOMIE?? hno:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

I'M UPLOADING MORE NEW PIX TO PHOTOBUCKET.COM I'LL POST THEM WHEN THEY'RE READY...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

ME AND MY FRAME


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

ME WORKING ON MY FRAME AT OSO'S PAD, (HE'S STILL TEACHING ME)... SIMON... THANKS OSO


----------



## Sweet Adictions

that frames tight man


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

orale homie oso did a good job on your frame ese i think is gonna look bad


----------



## eric ramos

frame is sic a fuk
but la plaka lil to bulky or is it just me :dunno:?


----------



## eric ramos

frame is sic a fuk
but la plaka lil to bulky or is it just me :dunno:?


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

hey homie la plaka looks firme but la ban a chromar o que homie???


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

WHATS UP


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:wave: 
WATS UP EVERYONE


----------



## eric ramos

good morning 
or afternoon wat ever it is :wave:


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

HEY ERIC HIT ME UP ESE I NEED TO ASK YOU SOMETHING ESE


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

HEY ERIC HIT ME UP ESE I NEED TO ASK YOU SOMETHING ESE


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

HEY ERIC HIT ME UP ESE I NEED TO ASK YOU SOMETHING ESE


----------



## eric ramos

pm me then
fo


----------



## THE REBIRTH

WAT U UP TO FAMILY


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up homies


----------



## eric ramos

ey necio no puedo diseniar un pinchie quadro de wikla
i fuken suk at designs


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

DAMNN DOG ASK ONE OF YOUR HOMIE QUE AGAN UNOS O QUE PONGAN FOTOS DE ALGUNOS SO I CAN SEE THEM A TRY TO MAKE MY OWN ONE ESE GRASIAS LOKO NO HAY BRONKA HOMIE


----------



## NaturalHighII

Ey homie its pretty hard to come up with designs, i have trouble doing it too, you should hit up casper.


----------



## eric ramos

naw the best desiner
is rec
u should hit him u
pues ise 3 pero no vallen verga lol


----------



## NaturalHighII

wel yeah rec is the best but i was trying to keep it in the club


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

LET ME SEE THEM HOMIE


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

WHO'S REC HOMIES


----------



## NaturalHighII

go here
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=15208


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

GRASIAS HOMIE BUT I'M GONNA TRY TO MAKE MY OWN CRAZY DESIGN HOMIE .......


----------



## eric ramos

its hard to do designs
with out doing the points or curves 
same with parts


----------



## eric ramos

acctualy hes not in h town hes on his way to lv 
so hes not there


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

I KNOW HOMIE BUT IF SOMEBODY GIVE YOU THE DESIGNS NO ES LO MISMO THE POINT IS THAT YOU MAKE YOU OWN SHIT AND BE ORIGINAL QUE NO HOIE QUIEN TE LAS ISO ATI HOMIE


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah thats true, thats why i tried my best at designing my own forks and sissybars, and well they came out pretty good


----------



## eric ramos

i did not design shit lol
i dont care
lol


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

HEY HOMIE YOU GOT PIC OD YOUR CUSTOM PARTS


----------



## THE REBIRTH

REC HOMIE IS PRETTY GOOD


----------



## NaturalHighII

who me or eric


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

YOU HOMIE


----------



## NaturalHighII

i havent done em but i drew them out


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

ORALE HOMIE THEY LOOKING FIRME HOMIE


----------



## NaturalHighII

Gracias


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 5 2006, 01:00 PM~6312846
> *i havent done em but i drew them out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn fork and sissy bar?? :0 fuken sweet Roger


----------



## NaturalHighII

yup, i just need to desgin my handlebars, and well after i get these down im gonna sedn them out to bone so he can put a trim of d twist around em


----------



## eric ramos

damn the be sic
any engraving?


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

SE VAN AMIRAR CHINGONES HOMIE


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah fool im planningt on two tone engraving, not sure, all depend on the cash flow


----------



## THE REBIRTH

WERE IS MY BABE ART AT


----------



## NaturalHighII

Ill be back later on


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 5 2006, 02:16 PM~6312963
> *WERE IS MY BABE ART AT
> *


 :0 :wave: :tongue:


----------



## NaturalHighII

look my collection,from left to right
my 64 schwinn, my 75 schwinn and my late 80s haro








and art ill hit him up in a while


----------



## eric ramos

damn u lucky ass getting a 64 sting ray
and nice fairlady wats the plans on that one?


----------



## Lil Spanks

hurry..................asap


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Oct 5 2006, 02:16 PM~6313326
> *:0  :wave:  :tongue:
> *


 :biggrin:   :cheesy:  :0 
FINALLY YOUR ON


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 5 2006, 02:26 PM~6313402
> *look my collection,from left to right
> my 64 schwinn, my 75 schwinn and my late 80s haro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and art ill hit him up in a while
> *



NICE COLLECTION WAT SIZE IS THE GIRL FRAME :biggrin:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

U GONNA LEAVE MONEY FOR TOMMORROW SWEETIE


----------



## NaturalHighII

they're all 20"


----------



## Lil Spanks

asap on the parts


----------



## Lil Spanks

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## NaturalHighII

well i dont really have plans on any of them, maybe just restore both schwinn, the haro nothing special, i got all it parts rechromed and just waiting on paint and rims to put it together , not anytime soon though


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 5 2006, 03:30 PM~6313424
> *:biggrin:      :cheesy:    :0
> IM FINALLY TURNED ON
> *


 :0


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey art i was thinking how about we still have that get together while your gone i mean that lil picninc


----------



## eric ramos

a restored fairlady aint worth it
do it semi or full


----------



## NaturalHighII

oh idk, i dont really have much plans as of now


----------



## eric ramos

i love girl bikes


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

haha eric


----------



## eric ramos

ahah?
mines is a girl bike and atleast id id not paint it pink or si ya ppl would think im a joto lol


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

no mames hoie tu bike esta firme ese


----------



## eric ramos

gracias 
tambien la tuya estar no te proqupes


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 5 2006, 02:44 PM~6313528
> * i love girl bikes
> *


IS IT CUZ U CANT GET GIRLS :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

fuk u not my fualt i look like a monkey :tears:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 5 2006, 03:28 PM~6313894
> *fuk u not my fualt i look like a monkey :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: 
JUST PLAYIN BIG HOMIE


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 5 2006, 02:30 PM~6313424
> *:biggrin:      :cheesy:    :0
> IM FINALLY TURNED ON
> *


DONT U WISH :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

NEW PAGE
393
#7841 OF POST DAMN


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 5 2006, 03:33 PM~6313939
> *DONT U WISH :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


your talking to ur self? :ugh:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 5 2006, 03:36 PM~6313969
> *your talking to ur self?  :ugh:
> *


 :burn: enough said


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 5 2006, 10:09 AM~6311803
> *hey homie la plaka looks firme but la ban a chromar o que homie???
> *


SIMON IS GONNA BE DONE THIS WEEK AND BY NEXT WEEK OSO'S GONNA SEND IT TO ROGER TO GET IT CHROMED... SO HOW U BEEN OMAR?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SUP ART :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

Q-VOLE CASPER :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## casper805

WAT UP MONCHIS HOW U BEEN HOMIE


----------



## Lil Spanks

hno:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Oct 5 2006, 04:51 PM~6314448
> *:wave:
> *


WAT UP ART U GET A PHONE YET OR NAW


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Oct 4 2006, 06:26 PM~6307563
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN ART!! I GUESS U HAD FUN THAT DAY HUH!!LOL....J/K... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

nope...why you miss me


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 5 2006, 04:51 PM~6314451
> *WAT UP MONCHIS HOW U BEEN HOMIE
> *


GOOD HOMIE, HOW U BEEN??


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Oct 5 2006, 04:55 PM~6314470
> *nope...why you miss me
> *


KINDA..J/K... HOW U BEEN ART?? :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Oct 5 2006, 04:56 PM~6314481
> *GOOD HOMIE, HOW U BEEN??
> *


IGUAL HOMIE YOUR FRAME ALMOST DONE OR WAT


----------



## eric ramos

ey monchis wat color ur full custom going to be?
that shit is sic is oso hooking up the faced parts up or naw?


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

WHAST UP RAMON I'M OK ESE HOW BOUT YOU ESE TU FRAME ESTA FIREM CON UNA BIG ASS S HOMIE LOOKS FIRME


----------



## casper805

LOL ESLO UE LE DIJE NECIO LE BA ASER AIRBRUSH CAPONE-E ALL OVER IT


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

WTF QUE LE BA ASER HOMIE HEY CASPER HIT ME UP ESE


----------



## casper805

PM SENT


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

WHATS UP LOKOS


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 5 2006, 01:07 PM~6312900
> *yup, i just need to desgin my handlebars, and well after i get these down im gonna sedn them out to bone so he can put a trim of d twist around em
> *


wy you coping my ideas :machinegun: :nono: :nono: :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## OSO 805

roger hook me up with one of them frames!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 5 2006, 10:05 AM~6311765
> *orale homie oso did a good job on your frame ese i think is gonna look bad
> *


you know it :biggrin:


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

WHATS UP OSO
HOW MUSH FOR MAKE MY FRAME ESE
FULL


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Oct 5 2006, 09:43 PM~6316630
> *wy you coping my ideas :machinegun:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :buttkick:
> *


WTF, COPYING WHAT IDEAS?


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Oct 5 2006, 09:44 PM~6316636
> *roger hook me up with one of them frames!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


NAH HOMIE, IM KEEPING THESE


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

HEY HOMIE YOU WANNA SEE MY FENDER DESIGN HOMIE


----------



## NaturalHighII

Orale homie, post it


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

THEY JUST IN CARTON HOMIE THERE FUCKEN UGLY ESPERATE HOMIE


----------



## NaturalHighII

take yo time homie


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

UGLYS UHHHH


----------



## NaturalHighII

IM FEELIN THE FIRST ONES, SECOND ONES COMO QUE NO


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

I JUSTMADE THE FIRST ONES HOMIE BUT I GOT SOME OTHER ONES


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

HEY HOMIE MY SISTER GIVE THIS TO ME HOMIE THERE FIRMES QUE NO HOMIE


----------



## NaturalHighII

KICKER COMP'S 10" RIGHT?


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

SIMON HOMIE]


----------



## NaturalHighII

COOL, ORALE PUES HOMIE, I GOTTA CATCH SOME ZZZZ, SO ILL TALK TO YOU TOMMORROW


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

FIRME LOKO AL RATO


----------



## OSO 805

ey necio did birdman say he did his frame????..................................................if he did tell him oso said stop liying bitch................i was the one that did his frame im the only one in lompoc that dose frames ..................hit me up about you frame ideas


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Oct 6 2006, 12:26 AM~6317019
> *ey necio did birdman say he did his frame????..................................................if he did tell him oso said stop liying bitch................i was the one that did his frame im the only one in lompoc that dose frames ..................hit me up about you frame ideas
> *


I KNOW OSO, BUT NOW THAT I'M LEARNING FROM U AND FROM MY BRO, I'M GONNA BE THE 2ND IN LAMPARAS


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

WATTS UP


----------



## eric ramos

good afternoon berly woke up yipeyyyyyyy:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 6 2006, 11:18 AM~6319211
> *good afternoon berly woke up yipeyyyyyyy:biggrin:
> *


your supost to be in school bitch!


----------



## eric ramos

last day of fall break


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## THE REBIRTH

HEY FOOS JUST GOT BACK FROM THE JUNKYARD PICKED UP A MINI PUMP AND TOMMORROW IM GONNA GET MY CYLINDERS :biggrin:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

WERE THE FUCK IS EVERYONE AT


----------



## Lil Spanks

:tears:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Oct 6 2006, 02:45 PM~6320012
> *:tears:
> *


IM :angry:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

ART CHECK UR PM’S ADD LET ME NO IF U CAN COME


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## casper805

WAT UP ART


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:banghead: hno:


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

WHAST UP LOKOS


----------



## NaturalHighII

Was up homie, wacha, i just relaced my rims


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

DAMNN LOKO HOW MANY SPOKES ESE


----------



## NaturalHighII

144 spokes homie


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

SON COMO LOS MIOS HOMIE


----------



## NaturalHighII

Oh alright cool, i was just bored as fuck and had nothing to do


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

HEY HOMIE YOU GOT PIC OF YOUR BIKE HOMIE


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah, hold up


----------



## NaturalHighII




----------



## ESE NECIO 805

ORALE LOKO ESTA FIRME HOMIE AND YOU MAKING NEW PART FOR IT QUE NO


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah homie, faced parts, d twist, new paint, molded fenders, pistriping chrome and gold plating, and many other things


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

THAT SHIT IS GONNA LOOK CRAZY HEY YOU GOT ANAME FOR THE BIKE O QUE ??


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SUP HOMIES... :wave:


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

WHATS UP LOKOTE 805 RIFA


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 6 2006, 08:38 PM~6321995
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE BIKE ROGER


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 6 2006, 08:58 PM~6322090
> *WHATS UP LOKOTE 805 RIFA
> *


SIMON... HEY WHAT'S UP OMAR :wave:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

MY FRAME AND OSO'S 16' INCH FRAME WITH THE LETTERS OF THE PLAK...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

LOMPOC CHAPTER STREET BIKES AT "CELEBRITY'S MUSIC AND MORE"... MOST OF OUR MEMBERS R GETTING AT LEAST A TANK ON THEIR FRAMES...


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 6 2006, 08:29 PM~6321927
> *Was up homie, wacha, i just relaced my rims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wat pattern Roger looks like 4 spoke or 6 spoke


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

DONDE VA APONER ESAS LETRAS HOMIE\ :scrutinize:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Oct 6 2006, 09:02 PM~6322108
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY FRAME AND OSO'S 16' INCH FRAME WITH THE LETTERS OF THE PLAK...
> *


THATS HOW IT SHOULD LOOK MONCHIS PERO CON EL RIBEN ABAJO


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 6 2006, 09:06 PM~6322130
> *DONDE VA APONER ESAS LETRAS HOMIE\ :scrutinize:
> *


EN LA PLAKA...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

NEW PAGE LOKOZ!!!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Oct 6 2006, 09:02 PM~6322108
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY FRAME AND OSO'S 16' INCH FRAME WITH THE LETTERS OF THE PLAK...
> *


YOU SEE THE BAR HE USED THERE ON THE BACK OF 
THEE 
USE THE SAME SIZE I PONSELA AT THE BOTTOM OF THE LETTERS LIKE THAT ONE ANF IT WILL LOOK BETTER THAN HOW U GUYS DID IT


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

SIMON LOKOS LISTEN TO CASPER


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 6 2006, 09:12 PM~6322166
> *YOU SEE THE BAR HE USED THERE ON THE BACK OF
> THEE
> USE THE SAME SIZE I PONSELA AT THE BOTTOM OF THE LETTERS LIKE THAT ONE ANF IT WILL LOOK BETTER THAN HOW U GUYS DID IT
> *


I KNOW I'M GONNA TELL OSO...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SUP "BLUEPRIDE"!!! HOW U DOIN' MAN? SO WHEN R U GONNA DO UR CHAPTER IN BAKERSFIELD ESE?


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 6 2006, 08:06 PM~6322126
> *wat pattern Roger looks like 4 spoke or 6 spoke
> *


4 spoke


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 6 2006, 07:47 PM~6322030
> *THAT SHIT IS GONNA LOOK CRAZY HEY YOU GOT ANAME FOR THE BIKE O QUE ??
> *


Look at my signature, "Natural High"


----------



## NaturalHighII

so far so good
7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: jr90059, ESE NECIO 805, ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~, casper805, eric ramos, bluepridelowride13


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

AL RATO LOKOS NO QUIEREN PLATIKAR FIRME


----------



## NaturalHighII

say necio, whATS your name?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 6 2006, 09:18 PM~6322202
> *say necio, whATS your name?
> *


HIS NAME IS "OMAR"... SIMON...


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

OMAR LOKO


----------



## NaturalHighII

Roger


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

FIRME ROGER WHERE YOU FROM??


----------



## NaturalHighII

BIG BAD ASS WATTS

IN LOS ANGELES


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

hahah firme homie i'm from baja cali


----------



## NaturalHighII

COOL


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

orale homie hey tus rims estan arreglados homie


----------



## NaturalHighII

YEAH WHY?


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

who made them homie or where ?? 

just asking becuause looks like little fans


----------



## NaturalHighII

I DID THEM HOMIE


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

how homie if don't want to tell me its cool ese


----------



## NaturalHighII

NAH HOMI CON GUSTO TE DIGO ITS JUST COMO IM ALL INTO THEM RIGHTN NOW, I DONT WANNA GET DISTRACTED


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

firme homie cuando tengas timepo me dise homie


----------



## NaturalHighII

YEAH HOMIE DONT EVEN TRIP, ILL HIT YOU UP


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

ese Art!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 was up fo


----------



## casper805

THE FIRST MEETING


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## 817Lowrider

DO YALL HAVE A TEXAS CHAPTER


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 6 2006, 11:29 PM~6322665
> *DO YALL HAVE A TEXAS CHAPTER
> *


NO BUT WHE GOT A NEW MEXICO CHAPTER


----------



## casper805

CREMATOR GETTING PACKED UP


----------



## 817Lowrider

WHATS THE LOWDOWN ON YALL CLUB HOW DO YOU JOIN


----------



## casper805

SOME MEMBERS FROM VENTURA COUNTY ORANGE COUNTY AND LOMPOC CHAPTERS THE FIRST SHOW LOMPOC CHAPTER HAD AS THEE ARTISTICS


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 6 2006, 11:31 PM~6322677
> *WHATS THE LOWDOWN ON YALL CLUB HOW DO YOU JOIN
> *


POST UP YOUR BIKE


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805

NEW MEXICO MMEMBER PAINT JOB DONE BY SIC 713


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 7 2006, 01:34 AM~6322685
> *POST UP YOUR BIKE
> *


ALL IN THE MAKING HOMIE BUT HERE MY THREAD
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=283791
i GOT SOME BIKES THAT I DID FOR MY NEFEWS BUT I HAVE NO PICS THEY PLANE THOW


----------



## casper805

ANOTHER MEMBER OF NEW MEXICO CHAPTER PAINT JOB ALSO DONE BY SIC 713


----------



## casper805




----------



## ESE NECIO 805

CASPER WHATS UP WITHY BILLY HOMIE VA ASER OTRO CHAPTER IN SAC O QUE ONDA HOMIE


----------



## eric ramos

ese necio get in in chat fo


----------



## eric ramos

both nm bikes are done by sic


----------



## casper805

I THOUGHT YOUR SIS KICKED U OUT ERIC


----------



## eric ramos

IM HELLA TYERD 
MUST BE CASPER AT BET


----------



## bluepridelowride13

stfu erica


----------



## bluepridelowride13

losers


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## bluepridelowride13

told you wi was gonna be be the first on in the 400 pages casper and moon face!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

:guns:


----------



## eric ramos

BITCH ASS U DID THE FIRST ONE
I HATE U LOL
FUK IT 400 PAGES BITCHES AINT WE PROUD TO WHORE OUR TOPIC


----------



## bluepridelowride13

i guess!


----------



## casper805

400 PGS BITCHES THATS RIGHT DAM I THINK NO ONE WOULD EVER THINK OUR CLUB WOULD GET THIS BIG AND WHE WOULD HAVE SO MANY PAGES OR THAT OUR TOPIC WOULD NEVER LEAVE THE FIRST PAGE DAM KEEP IT UP FAMILIA LET THEM HATE WHE STILL THE BEST


----------



## bluepridelowride13

hahahah thats true brother casper!!!


----------



## eric ramos

THOSE ARE TEH MOST SMART WORDS U EVERY SAID
MAD PROPS
ITS 3 48 AM CAN I SLEEP NOW LOL


----------



## bluepridelowride13

no bitch no sleeping ti'll 8 am!!


----------



## eric ramos

:tears:
SHIT
ONL TILL 5 AM 
I NEED TO MEET THAT FO OF THE TWISTED SPOKES AT LIEK 1 TOMMORW


----------



## bluepridelowride13

so no sleeping for you mister......


----------



## eric ramos

4 25


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Oct 7 2006, 03:46 AM~6323196
> *hahahah thats true brother casper!!! i want you..
> *


 :0


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

whats up homie


----------



## eric ramos

damn last night was a trip sup familia :wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 7 2006, 11:53 AM~6324281
> *damn last night was a trip sup familia :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 7 2006, 01:49 AM~6323200
> *THOSE ARE TEH MOST SMART WORDS U EVERY SAID
> MAD PROPS
> ITS 3 48 AM CAN I SLEEP NOW LOL
> *


LMFAO, WAS UP PPL


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY WAS UP PPL, HEY WELL I GOT A HOMIE WHO IS GONNA DO A BIKE, AND WELL HES GETTING HIS SHIT WELDED ON MONDAY, HE SAID HE WANTS ONE OF THEM BUBBLE TANKS, AND WELL IM GONNA DO THE BODYWORK.


----------



## eric ramos

sup Roger wat do u mean bubbles on the tank?


----------



## NaturalHighII

NO, NOT BUBBLES ON IT BUT LIKE A BUBBLE TANK. MEANING LIKE MINE BUT BIGGER AND MORE CIRCLE SHAPED.


----------



## eric ramos

:0 really








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 7 2006, 01:10 PM~6324539
> *:0 really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


PINCHE ERIC U SAVED ALL OF THEM HUH
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

naw i only did that one
cus i cant stop lauging wen i see it lol


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 7 2006, 01:16 PM~6324554
> *naw i only did that one
> cus i cant stop lauging wen i see it lol
> *


I NOE FOO ME EITHER I ALWAYS LAUGH WHEN I SEE THAT PIC IDK WHY


----------



## 817Lowrider

was up homie


----------



## eric ramos

get in chat juan


----------



## casper805

WAT UP FOO U LEFT EARLY YESTERDAY LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## OSO 805

sup fooolllllsssssssssssssssssss


----------



## OSO 805

see my new avatar...................................repersenting!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OSO 805

fuck you monchis..............................lol...........................jp!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Oct 7 2006, 04:50 PM~6325400
> *fuck you monchis..............................lol...........................jp!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




wat up oso u guys fix the plaka


----------



## OSO 805

huuuuuuuu???? no


----------



## casper805

WHY DIDNT U TAKE PICS OF YOUR FRAME


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SUP HOMIES... :wave:


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

whats up lokos en el chat no me contestaron


----------



## casper805

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

:machinegun: :angry:  :guns: :nono: :nono:


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

pinche casper de que te ries loko :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

wats up art
:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

errrric :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## eric ramos

why u not at ss ?


----------



## Lil Spanks

problems :tears:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Oct 8 2006, 03:25 PM~6329546
> *problems :tears:
> *


WHAT'S WRONG?? :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:tears: :thumbsup:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

:biggrin:


----------



## casper805

:0


----------



## bluepridelowride13

:0


----------



## casper805

HAPPY B-DAY TO THE FUCKEN PREZ PINCHE BENDEKO ART
HAPPY B-DAY BENDEKO DRINK MORE THEN ONE BEER THIS TIME


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao: :wave: well got some bad news.....my truck was parked outside last night and heared a crash........well the drunk driver side swip another car and ramed into mine to make his car to flip upside down in front of my drive way...the guy was drinking cuz when you pass by his upside down car u can smell beer....i should of fucked him up when i had the chance.......but now my truck is fucked...ill post pick when i get them developed...  ......what a early b-day present huh......................fuck.............................


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn r.i.p. to your truck :angel:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Oct 9 2006, 01:36 PM~6334109
> *:roflmao:  :wave: well got some bad news.....my truck was parked outside last night and heared a crash........well the drunk driver side swip another car and ramed into mine to make his car to flip upside down in front of my drive way...the guy was drinking cuz when you pass by his upside down car u can smell beer....i should of fucked him up when i had the chance.......but now my truck is fucked...ill post pick when i get them developed...  ......what a early b-day present huh......................fuck.............................
> *


Be very happy you wasn't in it........... trucks can be replaced ..........Happy Birthday


----------



## Lil Spanks

i forgot that the bike was in the still.....and you know which one..........


----------



## Lil Spanks

i forgot that the bike was in the truck still.....and you know which one..........


----------



## NaturalHighII

DAM HOMIE HOPEFULLY NOTHING HAPPENED TO THE BIKE, AND WELL HAPPY B-DAY TOO HOMIE, AND DAM YOU GOT BAD LUCK WITH TRUCKS, I SAY YOU GET A LIL HONDA AND THROW CREMATOR IN THE BACK WHENEVER YOU GO TO SHOWS.LOL


----------



## THE REBIRTH

HEY ART HAPPY B-DAY HOMIE:cheesy: 
WHEN U GONNA BRING MY BIKE OVER (CREMATOR) :roflmao:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ARTIE


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Oct 9 2006, 01:53 PM~6334975
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY ARTIE
> *


 :wave:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Oct 9 2006, 10:36 AM~6334109
> *:roflmao:  :wave: well got some bad news.....my truck was parked outside last night and heared a crash........well the drunk driver side swip another car and ramed into mine to make his car to flip upside down in front of my drive way...the guy was drinking cuz when you pass by his upside down car u can smell beer....i should of fucked him up when i had the chance.......but now my truck is fucked...ill post pick when i get them developed...  ......what a early b-day present huh......................fuck.............................
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

:machinegun:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Oct 9 2006, 02:06 PM~6335085
> *:machinegun:
> *


 :machinegun: :twak: :angel:  :burn: :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:angel:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Oct 9 2006, 02:19 PM~6335122
> *:angel:
> *


 ART U ARE AN :angel: FROM ABOVE :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

helllll no........ :machinegun: :guns: :burn:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Oct 9 2006, 02:23 PM~6335146
> *helllll no........ :machinegun:  :guns:  :burn:
> *


YES :tears: MY ANGEL :twak:


----------



## casper805

ey art whos that with lady death


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 9 2006, 02:39 PM~6335230
> *ey art whos that with lady death
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANYONE HAVE A CLEAR PIC OF THIS BIKE


----------



## eric ramos

damn that bike is the shit
with them tv mirros
damn

sup ppls soryy returned to skool and it suks


----------



## Lil Spanks

thats eddie


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 9 2006, 04:44 PM~6335822
> *damn that bike is the shit
> with them tv mirros
> damn
> 
> sup ppls soryy returned to skool and it suks
> *


i told u he had tv's in the mirrors


----------



## eric ramos

yes u did and i did not belive u


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 9 2006, 03:01 PM~6335335
> *ANYONE HAVE A CLEAR PIC OF THIS BIKE
> *


at vegas or just any pics


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

HAPPY B-DAY MR. PREZ "ART"!!!!! :cheesy: SORRY I COULDN'T GET ONLINE EARLIER...  BUT N-E WAYZ ART HOPE U HAD A GREAT DAY HOMIE...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

THIS IS THE COLOR I WANT FOR MY FRAME  BUT I FORGOT THE NAME OF THE COLOR, THE DUDE THAT OWNS THIS CAR TOLD ME THE NAME BUT I FORGOT!! :banghead: SHIT CAN SUM 1 TELL ME? IS A KANDY....


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

KICKIN' IT AT "CELEBRITY'S MUSIC & MORE" HERE IN LOMPOC...


----------



## 817Lowrider

blue


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 9 2006, 11:06 PM~6338045
> *blue
> *


NO DUH!! HOMIE IS LIKE ROYAL BLUE BUT I'M NOT SURE I NEED THE EXACT NAME... :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

oh...blue
nah just messin with you


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

LATER HOMIES... ALRATO...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 9 2006, 11:08 PM~6338059
> *oh...blue
> nah just messin with you
> *


DON'T WORRY HOMIE, IT'S ALL GOOD


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

NEW PAGE JOTOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave: frejetos........where


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:wave:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 9 2006, 09:04 PM~6337533
> *at vegas or just any pics
> *


ANYONE


----------



## NaturalHighII

WATTS UP PPL


----------



## THE REBIRTH

WATS UP HOMIE


----------



## NaturalHighII

NOT MUCH JSUT HERE IN SCHOOL


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 10 2006, 01:41 PM~6340820
> *NOT MUCH JSUT HERE IN SCHOOL
> *


IM IN ROP :angry:


----------



## NaturalHighII

OH. SO WAS UP


----------



## THE REBIRTH

WERE IS EVERYONE AT


----------



## NaturalHighII

I HAVE NO IDEA, IM JUST READY TO GET OUT OF SCHOOL, PICK UP MY LADY FROM SCHOOL, GO TO THE CHROMERS HOUSE AND PICK UP SOME PARTS, AND THEN JUST GO TO SLEEP


----------



## THE REBIRTH

SOUNDS GOOD U LUCKY ASS I DONT GET OFF UNTIL LIKE 4:30....WAT PARTS U GONNA GET FROM THE CHROMER


----------



## NaturalHighII

IM GONNA GET A GRILL, SOME FLAT TWISTED AND SOME LIL TIGER ONES


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 10 2006, 01:54 PM~6340909
> *IM GONNA GET A GRILL, SOME FLAT TWISTED AND SOME LIL TIGER ONES
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

I WAS LOOKIN IN GOOGLE IN PUT IN CREMATOR A BAMMMMM!!!!!! ART YOUR BIKE POPS UP !!!!! ON THE PAGE DAMN HOMIE I GOTTA GIVE IT TO U I LIKE WAT U DID TO THE BIKE NOW WITH THE MURALS...LOOKED GOOD THEN BT NOW DAMN.....PLUS IT GETTING BIGGER AND BIGGER FUCK THAT IS A LOT OF FAME JUST FOR U LET ME TAKE TEH BIKE OFF YOUR HANDS GET SUM OF TAHT FAME PLUS THE LADYS


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:wave: ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:wave: casper805, ESE NECIO 805,


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 10 2006, 03:39 PM~6341567
> *:wave: casper805, ESE NECIO 805,
> *


wat up homie wat u been up 2


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

WHATS HOMIE


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

Q-VOLE HOMIES :wave:


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

WHATS HOMIE


----------



## THE REBIRTH

NOTHIN JUST TRYIN TO GET THE BIKE FINISHED


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 10 2006, 03:41 PM~6341579
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tears:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 10 2006, 03:36 PM~6341548
> *I WAS LOOKIN IN GOOGLE IN PUT IN CREMATOR A BAMMMMM!!!!!! ART YOUR BIKE POPS UP !!!!! ON THE PAGE DAMN HOMIE I GOTTA GIVE IT TO U I LIKE WAT U DID TO THE BIKE NOW WITH THE MURALS...LOOKED GOOD THEN BT NOW DAMN.....PLUS IT GETTING BIGGER AND BIGGER FUCK THAT IS A LOT OF FAME JUST FOR U LET ME TAKE TEH BIKE OFF YOUR HANDS GET SUM OF TAHT FAME PLUS THE LADYS
> *


 :tears: I WISH I WAS ART


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 10 2006, 03:43 PM~6341599
> *NOTHIN JUST TRYIN TO GET THE BIKE FINISHED
> *


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

ESA BIKE DE QUIEN ES HOMIES


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 10 2006, 03:37 PM~6341556
> *:wave: ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~
> *


 :wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 10 2006, 03:46 PM~6341616
> *
> :tears: I WISH I WAS ART
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 10 2006, 03:47 PM~6341622
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 10 2006, 03:49 PM~6341633
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Y IS THAT FUNNY


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 10 2006, 03:47 PM~6341623
> *ESA BIKE DE QUIEN ES HOMIES
> *


the presidents


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 10 2006, 03:50 PM~6341651
> *the presidents
> *


 :uh: JUST PLAYIN IT IS ARTS :biggrin:


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

ORALE HOMIE


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

HEY CASPER THIS IS THE COLOR I WANNA PAINT MY FRAME BUT I'M NOT SURE WHAT KIND OF CANDY BLUE IS IT... DO U KNOW?


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Oct 10 2006, 03:54 PM~6341677
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY CASPER THIS IS THE COLOR I WANNA PAINT MY FRAME BUT I'M NOT SURE WHAT KIND OF CANDY BLUE IS IT... DO U KNOW?
> *


NO BUT IT IS NICE KOLOR HOMIE


----------



## THE REBIRTH

WAT MADE U CHOSE THAT KOLOR


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Oct 10 2006, 03:54 PM~6341677
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY CASPER THIS IS THE COLOR I WANNA PAINT MY FRAME BUT I'M NOT SURE WHAT KIND OF CANDY BLUE IS IT... DO U KNOW?
> *


looks like candy orental blu


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 10 2006, 03:57 PM~6341699
> *looks like candy orental blu
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 10 2006, 03:55 PM~6341685
> *NO BUT IT IS NICE KOLOR HOMIE
> *


I KNOW I LIKED IT THAT'S WHY I CHOSE IT :biggrin:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

WELL IM OUT FOR TODAY L8TR PUNKS


----------



## THE REBIRTH

REGULAR PARTS OR FACED PARTS...CHROME OR GOLD PLATED PARTS


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 10 2006, 03:57 PM~6341699
> *looks like candy orental blu
> *


THAT'S WHAT I THOUGHT BUT I REMEMBER THAT THE DUDE THAT OWNS THAT CAR TOLD ME OTHER NAME BUT I'M GONNA ASK HIM AGAING WHEN I SEE HIM AROUND TOWN OR BY HIS PAD..


----------



## THE REBIRTH

WHO IN THE CLUB MAKES FACED PARTS ART TOLD ME SUMONE BUT I FORGOT :dunno:


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

CASPER TIENES LOS PRECIOS


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 10 2006, 04:03 PM~6341752
> *WHO IN THE CLUB MAKES FACED PARTS ART TOLD ME SUMONE BUT I FORGOT :dunno:
> *


brownpride aka oso


----------



## THE REBIRTH

WATS HIS SCREEN NAME


----------



## THE REBIRTH

brownpride OR oso :dunno:


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

BROWNPRIDE ........HOMIE


----------



## Lil Spanks

eriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicccccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## eric ramos

ART!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

eric....call.meee


----------



## casper805

OK PEOPLE WHE GOT A NEW MEMBER REPRESENTING THEE ARTISTICS BIKE CLUB FROM ARIZONA CHAPTER LETS WELCOME MORTAL KOMBAT


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## mortalkombat2

:biggrin: whats up


----------



## Lil Spanks

welcome.....bro.....got any???....hit me up


----------



## bluepridelowride13

welcome homie your an artistics now!!!


----------



## mortalkombat2

:biggrin: feels good


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 10 2006, 09:24 PM~6344134
> *OK PEOPLE WHE GOT A NEW MEMBER REPRESENTING THEE ARTISTICS BIKE CLUB FROM ARIZONA CHAPTER LETS WELCOME MORTAL KOMBAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:worship: DAMN WELCOME TO THE FAMILY MK 
WE TAKING SHIT OVER 4 STATES 7 CHAPTERS !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

its tuff 
well heres my bike with jrs pit


----------



## mortalkombat2

:biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

HEY WAS UP HOMIES, WELL WHAT CAN I SAY, WELCOME MORTALKOMBAT, WELL WHATS YOUR NAME FIRST OF ALL? WELL WHENEVER YOU NEED CHROMING DONT HESITATE ON HITITNG ME UP, EVEN THOUGH IT LOOKS LIKE YOU LOVE GOLD, BUT ANYWAYS WELCOME HOMIE, MY NAMES ROGER.


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

damnn homie that bike is firme......


----------



## NaturalHighII

HELL YEAH,ITS PRETTY BAD. 12" RIGHT?


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

HEY HOMIE ROGER WHERE CAN I GET SOME GOLD PARTS HOMIE BECAUSE I THINK I'M GONNA DO MY TRIKE GOLD AND CHROME PARTS HOMIE


----------



## NaturalHighII

GOLD PARTS? WELL THAT I KNOW OF ONLY STORE BOUGHT PARTS. BUT TALK TO ART TELL HIM THAT I SENT YOU REGARDING THE GOLD DEAL.


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

ORALE HOMIE GRASIAS


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 10 2006, 10:53 PM~6344603
> *HEY WAS UP HOMIES, WELL WHAT CAN I SAY, WELCOME MORTALKOMBAT, WELL WHATS YOUR NAME FIRST OF ALL? WELL WHENEVER YOU NEED CHROMING DONT HESITATE ON HITITNG ME UP, EVEN THOUGH IT LOOKS LIKE YOU LOVE GOLD, BUT ANYWAYS WELCOME HOMIE, MY NAMES ROGER.
> *


Isaiah :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

alright cool man


----------



## Aztecbike

WELCOME TO THE CLUB HOMIE *TIGHT ASS BIKE* I'AM ANGEL


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave: mk2


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Oct 11 2006, 09:11 AM~6344673
> *Isaiah  :biggrin:
> *



Damn bro I was hoping you were going to join us but you'll like Artistics. They're a pretty cool group.


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Oct 10 2006, 10:38 PM~6344521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0  :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 
WELCOME TO THE FAMILY
MY NAME IS VICTOR


----------



## CHILLY WILLY (to delete)

> _Originally posted by 805ferny_@Oct 10 2006, 09:57 PM~6344324
> *its tuff
> well heres my bike with jrs pit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GAY ASS DOGG.........LOL


----------



## NaturalHighII

WAS UP PPL


----------



## CHILLY WILLY (to delete)

ROGER....


----------



## NaturalHighII

QUE QUIERES ART


----------



## THE REBIRTH

HEY ART CHECK YOUR PM'S IN CUTLESSSWANGIN


----------



## CHILLY WILLY (to delete)

:wave:


----------



## CHILLY WILLY (to delete)

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 11 2006, 01:06 PM~6347787
> *HEY ART CHECK YOUR PM'S IN CUTLESSSWANGIN
> *


NO...... :biggrin: ...ALL YOU ************** CAN PM ME IN MY NEW NAME... :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 11 2006, 11:07 PM~6347789
> *:wave:
> *



Art you fooker after I read your signature I knew who it was :roflmao:


----------



## CHILLY WILLY (to delete)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 11 2006, 01:08 PM~6347807
> *Art you fooker after I read your signature I knew who it was :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 11 2006, 11:08 PM~6347803
> *NO...... :biggrin: ...ALL YOU POLE DANCERS CAN PM ME IN MY NEW NAME... :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 11 2006, 01:08 PM~6347803
> *NO...... :biggrin: ...ALL YOU ************** CAN PM ME IN MY NEW NAME... :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: 
I FORGOT WAT I TYPED :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 11 2006, 01:11 PM~6347830
> *:angry:
> I FORGOT WAT I TYPED :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NaturalHighII

WHY YOU CHANGE YOUR NAME FOOL


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 11 2006, 01:12 PM~6347847
> *WHY YOU CHANGE YOUR NAME FOOL
> *


BECAUSE IS WILLY WENT CHILLY AFTER HIS B-DAY :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 11 2006, 01:12 PM~6347847
> *WHY YOU CHANGE YOUR NAME FOOL
> *


dont u remember the day of the show when he put that on the entry form


----------



## NaturalHighII

YEAH FOOL I REMEMBER BUT I THOUGH HE WAS JUST PLAYING AROUND BUT ANYWAYS, WHOS GOING TO THE SHOW ON SAT


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 11 2006, 11:21 PM~6347914
> *dont u remember the day of the show when he put that on the entry form
> *



He was the guy in Jackass 2 that satt on a block of ice and froze his nuts to it :dunno:


----------



## NaturalHighII

LMFAO


----------



## CHILLY WILLY (to delete)

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 11 2006, 01:06 PM~6347787
> *HEY ART I WANT YOU SO BAD
> *


 :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 11 2006, 11:32 PM~6347998
> *:0
> *


:barf:


----------



## NaturalHighII

WHERE EVERYONE AT


----------



## noe_from_texas

yo


----------



## TonyO

:wave:


----------



## casper805

wat up noe,tonyo and raul


----------



## noe_from_texas

this is the biggest bike topic ever


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 11 2006, 02:45 PM~6348582
> *this is the biggest bike topic ever
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 12 2006, 12:45 AM~6348582
> *this is the biggest bike topic ever
> *


Tru dat Whatever happened to the original Lowrider Bike topic everyone posted up in before the bikes had their own forum topic in here? :dunno:


----------



## noe_from_texas

i think it got locked 

or the "bad names for a bike club topic" remember that one


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 12 2006, 12:49 AM~6348619
> *i think it got locked
> 
> or the "bad names for a bike club topic" remember that one
> *



I loved the bike club names topic :roflmao:


Broken Chain BC 

Rusty parts BC

:roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 11 2006, 03:52 PM~6348644
> *I loved the bike club names topic :roflmao:
> Broken Chain BC
> 
> Rusty parts BC
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


sagging chains b.c.

flat tires b.c.

:biggrin:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 11 2006, 01:32 PM~6347998
> *:0
> *


 :nono: THIS IS ALL MY LADYS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 11 2006, 02:52 PM~6348644
> *I loved the bike club names topic :roflmao:
> Broken Chain BC
> 
> Rusty parts BC
> 
> :roflmao:
> *



THIS IS NO PLACE TO START ACTING LIKE GOOFY...SO GO SOMEHWERE ELSE FOR UR BIKE CLUB NAME OK...


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 11 2006, 02:57 PM~6348680
> *sagging chains b.c.
> 
> flat tires b.c.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR+Oct 12 2006, 01:25 AM~6348881-->
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS NO PLACE TO START ACTING LIKE GOOFY...SO GO SOMEHWERE ELSE FOR UR BIKE CLUB NAME OK...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Oct 12 2006, 01:26 AM~6348898
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *



I know I know, we're gonna get the mods pissed at us. sorry


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 11 2006, 03:29 PM~6348924
> *I know I know, we're gonna get the mods pissed at us.  sorry
> *


 :twak:


----------



## eric ramos

ese chilly willy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.......................... :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

SO U GOT THOSE PLAQUES STILL ERIC
(SCWHINN PLAQUES)


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:wave: TonyO,


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 11 2006, 04:03 PM~6349096
> *SO U GOT THOSE PLAQUES STILL ERIC
> (SCWHINN PLAQUES)
> *


yes whore......... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 12 2006, 02:04 AM~6349101
> *:wave: TonyO,
> *


Whatup man? Just tryin to collect some parts for my OGs for next year, trying to figure out what I need done, who has what, etc.


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 11 2006, 04:05 PM~6349119
> *Whatup man?  Just tryin to collect some parts for my OGs for next year, trying to figure out what I need done, who has what, etc.
> *


WAT EXACTLY U LOOKIN FOR
PM ME A LIST AND I CAN CALL SUMONE UP :biggrin:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

OSO HIT ME UP SO I CAN NO WAT KINDA FACED PARTS U DO BIG HOMIE
ANYONE SELLIN A DISC BRAKE


----------



## THE REBIRTH

LATER FOOS IM OUT FOR TODAY


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: l8ers victor


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 12 2006, 02:07 AM~6349136
> *WAT EXACTLY U LOOKIN FOR
> PM ME A LIST AND I CAN CALL SUMONE UP :biggrin:
> *


alright cool


----------



## CHILLY WILLY (to delete)

dammm pillow bitters


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 12 2006, 02:53 AM~6349444
> *dammm pillow bitters
> *


hno:


----------



## CHILLY WILLY (to delete)

:roflmao:


----------



## casper805

pm sent art


----------



## CHILLY WILLY (to delete)

sneeking on that hydro pump...huh...tony


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## casper805

happy bendeko


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY (to delete)_@Oct 12 2006, 02:54 AM~6349453
> *sneeking on that hydro pump...huh...tony
> *



I dun no wha chu talkin bout


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 11 2006, 07:17 PM~6350070
> *I dun no wha chu talkin bout
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

SUP LOCOS


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0 :rofl:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

hno:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 11 2006, 06:27 PM~6350129
> *SUP LOCOS
> *


sup Danny


----------



## Lil Spanks

: ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 11 2006, 06:36 PM~6350202
> *sup Danny
> *


q-vo carnalito


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 11 2006, 02:45 PM~6348582
> *this is the biggest bike topic ever
> *


and it has nver left the 1st page :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 11 2006, 06:43 PM~6350264
> *and it has nver left the 1st page  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

OZZY??


----------



## ozzylowrider

Yea


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

ozzy?


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHAT ABOUT THE PLAN???


----------



## bluepridelowride13

:wave: hi people.....


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 11 2006, 06:49 PM~6350316
> *WHAT ABOUT THE PLAN???
> *


art why dont u put the pix of mz sexia from vegas as your avitar


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

OK....WHOS ROLLIN SAT???????


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHERES MY BUDDY ROGER


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 11 2006, 07:00 PM~6350408
> *OK....WHOS ROLLIN SAT???????
> *


im not


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

roger hit me up


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

WAS UP NECIO & ART


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHERES JESSE? :tears:


----------



## NaturalHighII

NO CE, EY ART WAT HAPPEN WITH THE GOLD


----------



## Lil Spanks

ROGER.......YOU MY HERO...  :rofl:


----------



## NaturalHighII

how is that


----------



## casper805

ey roger your chromer dont do gold huh???


----------



## NaturalHighII

Nah homie


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

hey art do you got gold spokes homie


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 11 2006, 10:24 PM~6351514
> *hey art do you got gold spokes homie
> *


 :nono:


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

firme homie grasias uffin:


----------



## REC

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

REC.... :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

IGHT...TALK TO YOU GUYS TOMM...


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 11 2006, 09:31 PM~6351571
> *:wave:
> *


wat up rec


----------



## lowrid3r

any more pics of this bike? :0


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Oct 11 2006, 10:40 PM~6352071
> *any more pics of this bike?  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


get the issue of tlm were THEE ARTISTICS come out in it should have some detailed pics


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 11 2006, 09:44 PM~6352104
> *get the issue of tlm were THEE ARTISTICS come out in it should have some detailed pics
> *


so i take it you ant got no pics of it


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## lowrid3r

im just interested in the set up


----------



## casper805




----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 11 2006, 09:49 PM~6352141
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice  thanks


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Oct 11 2006, 10:49 PM~6352147
> *im just interested in the set up
> *


u should have just said that in the begining


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 11 2006, 09:51 PM~6352158
> *u should have just said that in the begining
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 10 2006, 09:24 PM~6344134
> *OK PEOPLE WHE GOT A NEW MEMBER REPRESENTING THEE ARTISTICS BIKE CLUB FROM ARIZONA CHAPTER LETS WELCOME MORTAL KOMBAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 WELCOME TO THE CLUB "MORTAL KOMBAT"!!!  DAMN!!! THAT'S A BADASS 12' INCH!!! :cheesy: DAMN "THEE ARTISTICS" R GROWING :biggrin: FUCK YEAH!!LOL... NICE BIKE HOMIE  CALIFAS, NEW MEXICO, FLORIDA, AND ARIZONA!!   4 STATES 7 CHAPTERS :biggrin: 

SUP HOMIES :wave:


----------



## casper805

here'


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 11 2006, 09:54 PM~6352177
> *here'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks homie


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

Q-VOLE CASPER!!! :wave:


----------



## casper805

wat up pinche monchis u still working on ur frame


----------



## casper805

i like this one better


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 11 2006, 11:15 PM~6352264
> *i like this one better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i still have the frame just put the frame in my sisters bike and i'll look the same


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Oct 11 2006, 11:23 PM~6352290
> *i still have the frame just put the frame in my sisters bike and i'll look the same
> *


ARE U GOING TO DO IT


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

if she wants 2 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 11 2006, 11:54 PM~6352177
> *here'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love my bike...huh


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 11 2006, 11:15 PM~6352264
> *i like this one better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CLEAN BIKE WAT CHAPTER IS ONE IN...IS IT IN OUR CLUB


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 12 2006, 12:22 PM~6355722
> *CLEAN BIKE WAT CHAPTER IS ONE IN...IS IT IN OUR CLUB
> *


yea its in ventura county chapter


----------



## casper805




----------



## THE REBIRTH

I WANT TO GO TO 
SAN BERNADINO
PHOENIX
SAN DEIGO
VEGAS
MAYBE TEXAS IDK ON THIS ONE
BUT THE OTHER SI WANT TO TRY FOR SURE


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 12 2006, 06:14 PM~6354019
> *love my bike...huh
> *



Whatup Art :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2006, 03:23 PM~6356570
> *Whatup Art :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 12 2006, 03:32 PM~6357050
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

GET BACK AT ME W/THOSE PM'S


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 12 2006, 04:46 PM~6357146
> *GET BACK AT ME W/THOSE PM'S
> *


NOOOO...... :angry: J/K :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

art u going to the show tommorow


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos

sd and lv baby 

sup familia :wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

Azuza Weather
http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USCA0059.html

Pasadena Cruise Night
http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USCA0569.html


----------



## casper805

so wich one u guys going 2


----------



## NaturalHighII

well we are going to both, but if its raining hard then just the cruise night


----------



## casper805

4 SALE


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 12 2006, 09:04 PM~6359125
> *4 SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much?


----------



## mortalkombat2

uffin: wuts up


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

CUANTO CASPER$$$$$$$


----------



## eric ramos

Mk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## casper805

WAT UP MK


----------



## mortalkombat2

Diamonds!!!!!


----------



## mortalkombat2

wut up casper


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 12 2006, 09:25 PM~6359256
> *CUANTO CASPER$$$$$$$
> *


CUANTO DAS


----------



## NaturalHighII

WAS UP HOMIES


----------



## mortalkombat2

:wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 12 2006, 09:07 PM~6359139
> *how much?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

whats up casper hey homie i need some gold spokes homie where can i get them homie \\\????


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Oct 10 2006, 10:38 PM~6344521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


DOWN ASS BIKE :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up homie, ey update your signature, put the arizona chap in it


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up homie


----------



## THE REBIRTH

HEY....ARE THOSE RIMS CASPER SELLIN...DID HE MAKE THEM


----------



## NaturalHighII

i dont know homie, yesterday was the first time i seen them


----------



## THE REBIRTH

U THINK OSO CAN DO SUMTHIN LIKE THAT


----------



## NaturalHighII

idk


----------



## THE REBIRTH

U GOT HIS #


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah

(805)733-1323 his names Mike, ask him if he did my parts


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 13 2006, 12:09 PM~6362704
> *yeah
> 
> (805)733-1323 his names Mike, ask him if he did my parts
> *


KOOL THNXS U GOT ANY PICS OF YOUR PARTS


----------



## THE REBIRTH

WOOOO....ART'S HYDRAULICS...........................O SNAPS...WAT KINDA HYDOR'S U DO HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 5 2006, 08:36 PM~5187604
> *:worship: THIS IS THE BIKE THATS GOING TO BEAT TOMBSTONE, WHEN I HEARD HIM SAYING(HIS BIKE IS THE GREATEST) IN THE TAMPA SECTION.....IF I HAVE TOO .. ILL HAVE SOMEONE RIDE MY BIKE AND SHOW EVERYBODY THAT THIS BIKE IS RIDABLE..ILL EVEN TAKE PICS TO SHOW ALL OF YOU OUT THERE...MY BIKE IS NOT JUST TO SIT INSIDE AND COLLECT DUST LIKE OTHER BIKES........
> *


damnnnnnnnn :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 13 2006, 11:02 PM~6363050
> *damnnnnnnnn :biggrin:
> *



Huh? Which post was this from? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 6 2006, 06:36 AM~5187604
> *:worship: THIS IS THE BIKE THATS GOING TO BEAT TOMBSTONE, WHEN I HEARD HIM SAYING(HIS BIKE IS THE GREATEST) IN THE TAMPA SECTION.....IF I HAVE TOO .. ILL HAVE SOMEONE RIDE MY BIKE AND SHOW EVERYBODY THAT THIS BIKE IS RIDABLE..ILL EVEN TAKE PICS TO SHOW ALL OF YOU OUT THERE...MY BIKE IS NOT JUST TO SIT INSIDE AND COLLECT DUST LIKE OTHER BIKES........
> *


I remember now :biggrin:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 13 2006, 01:05 PM~6363072
> *I remember now  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 13 2006, 12:50 PM~6362959
> *WOOOO....ART'S HYDRAULICS...........................O SNAPS...WAT KINDA HYDOR'S U DO HOMIE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 13 2006, 01:37 PM~6363280
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: 
PM ME IF U GONNA COME OVER SATURDAY


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:wave: mortalkombat2.....ANYTHING NEW WITH THE BIKE


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:wave: mortalkombat2.....ANYTHING NEW WITH THE BIKE


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:wave: mortalkombat2.....ANYTHING NEW WITH THE BIKE


----------



## THE REBIRTH

ART THIS IS FOR U


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 14 2006, 01:46 AM~6364023
> *ART THIS IS FOR U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 13 2006, 04:08 PM~6364149
> *:roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


I NO :biggrin:  :cheesy: :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0 :wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

WAS UP HOMIES,

I SEE U OSO, DOWN THERE, EY DID YOU CUT MY PARTS


----------



## OSO 805

hears a peace of my fork :biggrin: not doun yeat


----------



## NaturalHighII

SO HAVE YOU DONE THEM YET HOMIE


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 13 2006, 06:18 PM~6364797
> *WAS UP HOMIES,
> 
> I SEE U OSO, DOWN THERE, EY DID YOU CUT MY PARTS
> *


not yeat  ...................but tusday for sher cus im going to buy more metal sunday...............ey pm a beter pic of your forks :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

WELL ALL I GOT IS THE LITTLE PAPER WHERE I DREW THEM`


----------



## NaturalHighII

A LITTLE PREVIEW OF MY PLATING, THE PICTURE IS FROM A CAM PHONE


----------



## OSO 805

naw nevermind ill do them on monday........................ey lable in the pic the forks and the sissybar!!!1


----------



## OSO 805

roger can you call me right now???


----------



## NaturalHighII

YEAH I CAN CALL, ALREADY DID, BUT ITS BUSY, 

AND DAM WEATHER'S LLOKING BAD FOR TOMMORROW


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 13 2006, 09:14 PM~6365446
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :rofl:


----------



## eric ramos

FUK SNEAK PEAKS !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrricccccccccccccccccccccc :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

I HATE SNEAK PEAKS
IF U DONT WANT NO ONE TO SEE UR SHIT JUST DONT POST 
SO DONT FUKEN POST A PART OF IT AND SAY WAIR OR SOMR SHIT


----------



## Lil Spanks

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## eric ramos

:biggrin: JUST LIL SAD N MAD 
LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: hno:


----------



## eric ramos

IGNORE ME :rofl:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 13 2006, 09:27 PM~6365941
> *IGNORE ME :rofl:
> *


eric nomas quedate callado homie


----------



## casper805

wat up mk


----------



## mortalkombat2

wus up


----------



## Lil Spanks

mk whats happening...


----------



## mortalkombat2

nothin


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Oct 13 2006, 09:30 PM~6365968
> *nothin
> *


did u ever finish wat u were doing last nite


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 13 2006, 10:27 PM~6365941
> *IGNORE ME :rofl:
> *


no.........................i love you...dont leave me...do i need to call you again....lol to make you laguh :biggrin:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 13 2006, 09:31 PM~6365976
> *did u ever finish wat u were doing last nite
> *


yeah at 3:00 am :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 13 2006, 10:31 PM~6365976
> *did u ever finish wat u were doing last nite
> *


 :0 :scrutinize:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Oct 13 2006, 09:32 PM~6365992
> *yeah at 3:00 am  :uh:
> *


dam so u passed it all already


----------



## mortalkombat2

yeah just took me about 8 hrs


----------



## Lil Spanks

what.......dowhat...


----------



## eric ramos

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 13 2006, 09:31 PM~6365982
> *no.........................i love you...dont leave me...do i need to call you again....lol to make you laguh :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS ART


----------



## mortalkombat2

playing the new MK game


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 13 2006, 10:37 PM~6366030
> *:cheesy:
> :biggrin:  THANKS ART
> *


hey not like that buddy :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 13 2006, 10:21 PM~6365876
> *I HATE SNEAK PEAKS
> I WAS MAKING LOVE TO CASPER AND ART WAS PEAKING THROUGH THE WINDOW...DAM IT ART
> *


 :0


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 13 2006, 09:39 PM~6366045
> *i like it ruff buddy :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

LOL MK PLAYING THE MK GAME WAT THE FUK :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 13 2006, 10:42 PM~6366073
> *I LIKE IT WHEN ERIC PUTS HIS FINGER I MY BUTT:uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 13 2006, 09:41 PM~6366063
> *:0
> *


:barf:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 13 2006, 09:43 PM~6366074
> *LOL I WAS PLAYING THE TOUCH ME GAME :rofl:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 13 2006, 09:43 PM~6366074
> *LOL MK PLAYING THE MK GAME WAT THE FUK :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 13 2006, 09:45 PM~6366091
> *:uh:
> *


WTF :around: :barf:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 13 2006, 09:44 PM~6366086
> *ERIC TOUCH ME LIKE YOUVE NEVER TOUCHED ME BEFORE  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

:guns: CASPER......IM ZUB ZERO...BICTH


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## ridenlow702

Visit My Site Below!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ridenlow702

:worship: Visit My Site Below!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :buttkick:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 13 2006, 09:10 PM~6365777
> *FUK SNEAK PEAKS !!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


fuk ericccccccccc :0 :cheesy:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 13 2006, 09:21 PM~6365876
> *I HATE SNEAK PEAKS
> IF U DONT WANT NO ONE TO SEE UR SHIT JUST DONT POST
> SO DONT FUKEN POST A PART OF IT AND SAY WAIR OR SOMR SHIT
> *


fuck you :uh: ..............................................ur being a hater


----------



## eric ramos

UR THE HATER FO 
I JUST DONT LIEK WEN PPLS IS SECRATIVE IN FUKEN SAME CLUB THEY IN
AINT WE ALL FAMILY?
I DONT GIVE A FUK I TELL ALL MY SHIT HAPPENING AND ILL POST IT UP FULL NOT JUST FUEKN SNEAKS


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 14 2006, 04:14 PM~6368796
> *UR THE HATER FO
> I JUST DONT LIEK WEN PPLS IS SECRATIVE IN FUKEN SAME CLUB THEY IN
> AINT WE ALL FAMILY?
> I DONT GIVE A FUK I TELL ALL MY SHIT HAPPENING AND ILL POST IT UP FULL NOT JUST FUEKN SNEAKS
> *


bitch dount take it up the ass :uh: .............................i dount no wat the fuck is your problem puto...........i just posted this shit up cus that is the only pic of my part i have tell the other fools like blue,casper,roger,monchis,the reberth,art,and other fools iv bean telling them shit.......................by the phone cuz my comp was down so dount talk bitch if you dount no :uh: :angry: .............................ill start posting more pics so fools like you wount bitch :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

w/e
shit say somting like that
damn why was ur comp down anyways?
wtf u mean like fos like me wont bitch
fuk it
shit


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 14 2006, 05:07 PM~6368994
> *w/e
> shit say somting like that
> damn why was ur comp down anyways?
> wtf u mean like fos like me wont bitch
> fuk it
> shit
> *


just playing with you fool :biggrin: ....................but you do bitch all the time about how big my slong is...........and how you want it in your mouth :0 :cheesy:  ..................................................my comp was down cus i got a vires talking with you you nasty basterd :uh: :roflmao: :ugh: :around: :scrutinize:


----------



## eric ramos

damn viruses huh 
to much porn hu fo
:rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

mk whats up


----------



## eric ramos

*CHILYYYYYYYYYYYY WILYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY*


----------



## Lil Spanks

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRIC :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: SUP WILLY


----------



## Lil Spanks

THERE YOU GO ERIC


----------



## Lil Spanks

MY SIS'S CAR AT THE CRUSIE NIGHT TONITE...


----------



## eric ramos

u foundout how much a unplated plaka wil be?
yet?


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

HAVE YOU SEEN ME......MAYBE AT MICHEAL JACKSON'S HOUSE MAYBE????


----------



## Lil Spanks

AT THE SHOW TODAY...WE TAKE OUR SHIT EVEN WHEN IT RAINS..


----------



## Lil Spanks

ROGER'S MILD OF THE YEAR.....COMMING SOON


----------



## eric ramos

any more pics art?


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 14 2006, 08:43 PM~6370026
> *mk whats up
> *


wus up


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Oct 14 2006, 10:19 PM~6370240
> *wus up
> *


 :wave: I PICKED UP THAT DVD FOR BIKES AND YOUR IN IT,,I MEAN IS THEY INTERVIEWED YOU....MR SUPER STAR :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 14 2006, 10:13 PM~6370193
> *any more pics art?
> *


NAHHH ROGER DOES AND I HAVENT FOUND OUT YET...SORRY


----------



## TearsofaClownII

SUP FAM ME GETTING READY FOR THE BIG CHALLENGE U KNOW 

LIL OUTER LIMITS & X TRIKE .V.TEARS OF A CLOWN 2


----------



## Lil Spanks

TC WHAT UPPER BRO


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 14 2006, 09:32 PM~6370340
> *:wave: I PICKED UP THAT DVD FOR BIKES AND YOUR IN IT,,I MEAN IS THEY  INTERVIEWED YOU....MR SUPER STAR :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

SIGIN MY BOOBIES.........


----------



## Lil Spanks

MY WIFE :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

IGHT...MK AND FERNANDO....ILL SEE YOU LATERS...IM GOING TO WACTH MK IN ACTION....LOL


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Oct 14 2006, 09:39 PM~6370390
> *SUP FAM ME GETTING READY FOR THE BIG CHALLENGE U KNOW
> 
> LIL OUTER LIMITS & X TRIKE .V.TEARS OF A CLOWN 2
> *


you know we gots ur back 
Fernando  cus we fam like that


----------



## eric ramos

chat fooooooos


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

WHATS UP LOKOS


----------



## OSO 805

my curent project :biggrin:  old pic


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

THAT SHIT LOOK FIMRE OSO


----------



## OSO 805

more ...............................gracias  :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

haha page 420
toke up fuckers


----------



## casper805




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 15 2006, 02:23 AM~6371277
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry: 
this smileys mad cuz he aint got none


----------



## OSO 805

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## Lil Spanks

me..........eric


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

MY BIKE IS FINALLY DONE


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

MY BIKE IS FINALLY DONE



































:roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Oct 15 2006, 12:05 PM~6372651
> *MY BIKE IS FINALLY DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: now u need the handlebars


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

LOOKKS FIRME HOMIE


----------



## NaturalHighII

Well the say started kinda rainy but it stopped after a while, as always Art had to have his lil fun, this time he started early.








Then well at the end of the show we went to McDonald's and well Art was just bugging me, so i said fuck it, (you'll get it) 
















Then as we were stepping out, i caught a glimpse of TOTY, since there was a crowd gathered around it :roflmao: i tried my best and got the best pic i can.








But overall we had pretty good fun.


----------



## Lil Spanks

dammm you roger........ :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c+Oct 15 2006, 12:49 AM~6371346-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fuken badass frame n fork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2006, 12:05 PM~6372651
> *MY BIKE IS FINALLY DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fuken sweet needs better pics or somting
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jr90059_@Oct 15 2006, 12:46 PM~6372750
> *Well the say started kinda rainy but it stopped after a while, as always Art had to have his lil fun, this time he started early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then well at the end of the show we went to McDonald's and well Art was just bugging me, so i said fuck it, (you'll get it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then as we were stepping out, i caught a glimpse of TOTY, since there was a crowd gathered around it :roflmao: i tried my best and got the best pic i can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But overall we had pretty good fun.
> *


ahahahahahah look at art he looks like hes gots rabies lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

dammmmmmmmm you eric.... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## eric ramos

:biggrin: sup ppls


----------



## Billy

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 15 2006, 01:09 PM~6372826
> *:biggrin: sup ppls
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

WHAST UP ERIC AND BILLY


----------



## Lil Spanks

:machinegun:


----------



## Lil Spanks

whats up mk...


----------



## Lil Spanks

shhhhhh...its a secret...dammmmm


----------



## Lil Spanks

daaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmm you casper for hanging up


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 15 2006, 01:38 PM~6372893
> *daaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmm you casper for hanging up
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

fagggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## bluepridelowride13

sup ppl...


----------



## bluepridelowride13

i missed my air set up yesturday in the mail.......lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Oct 15 2006, 02:45 PM~6372912
> *i missed my air set up yesturday in the mail.......lol
> *


   hno: what are you doing...hummmmm


----------



## bluepridelowride13

nothing im getting the tank ready for silver leaf as soon as i get it and getting it hard lined too....


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 15 2006, 01:43 PM~6372900
> *fagggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
> *


----------



## eric ramos

call me kup art to 915 269 8613 lol


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Oct 15 2006, 01:49 PM~6372922
> *nothing im getting the tank ready for silver leaf as soon as i get it and getting it hard lined too....
> *


fucking sucks i gotta wait till monday  :angry:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

ppl do a recoring on my mypace....do it.......


----------



## bluepridelowride13

i dropped my i930 in my toilet today i was like fuck! but luckly only the screen got fucked sike nothing happened to it.....lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 15 2006, 02:50 PM~6372928
> *call me kup art to 915 269 8613 lol
> *


???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????/


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Oct 15 2006, 02:59 PM~6372968
> *i dropped my i930 in my toilet today i was like fuck! but luckly only the screen got fucked sike nothing happened to it.....lol
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

FOR SALE...200...


----------



## OSO 805

sup foolllllllllllllllsssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## OSO 805

eric and casper.......................................


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :worship: :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Oct 16 2006, 04:29 AM~6376478
> *eric and casper.......................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your wild :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:wave:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

DAMN I MISS ALOT FOR JUST THE TWO DAYS I WASNT ON


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 15 2006, 07:26 PM~6374484
> *FOR SALE...200...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WILL IT FIT A 20' TRIKE


----------



## THE REBIRTH

THIS ART IN A COUPLE YEARS


----------



## THE REBIRTH

CHILLIAN BY THE POOL


----------



## THE REBIRTH

ART I DONT MIND IF U COME TO MY HOUSE BUT DONT COME LIEK THIS SO THE WHOLE NEIGHBORHOOD CAN SEE U


----------



## THE REBIRTH

FOR TONITE ART


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up ppl, it might fit a 20' trike but you needto put another rail in the back


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 16 2006, 01:53 PM~6379702
> *was up ppl, it might fit a 20' trike but you needto put another rail in the back
> *


IDK
JUST WONDERIN


----------



## TonyO

What up Artistics :wave:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 16 2006, 01:56 PM~6379733
> *What up Artistics :wave:
> *


WAT UP TONY


----------



## NaturalHighII

im getting out of school in 3 minutes so i wont answer anyones replys or pms for about an hour, anyone who asks about my for sale topic tell them ill be on in about an hour


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 16 2006, 02:20 PM~6379901
> *im getting out of school in 3 minutes so i wont answer anyones replys or pms for about an hour, anyone who asks about my for sale topic tell them ill be on in about an hour
> *


YEA KOOOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

jr's gay


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 16 2006, 03:46 PM~6380584
> *jr's gay
> *


 :wave: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

art is gay


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Oct 16 2006, 03:47 PM~6380595
> *art is gay
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 11 2006, 11:01 PM~6352212
> *wat up pinche monchis u still working on ur frame
> *


OSO SAID IT WAS GONNA BE DONE BY THE END OF THIS WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Oct 16 2006, 03:52 PM~6380645
> *OSO SAID IT WAS GONNA BE DONE BY THE END OF THIS WEEK  :biggrin:
> *


PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Oct 13 2006, 06:18 PM~6364800
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hears a peace of my fork :biggrin: not doun yeat
> *


PINCHE OSO, U DIDN'T WANT ME TO TAKE PIX OF ALL UR SECRET PARTS!!LOL...


----------



## eric ramos

victor stop whoring
i see every topic u replyed in 
stop whoring lol


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 16 2006, 03:57 PM~6380709
> *victor stop whoring
> i see every topic u replyed in
> stop whoring lol
> *


ABOUT WAT :uh:


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up ppl, well my bike has started its 2nd "makeover" as of today. sold all the parts already.


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 16 2006, 04:04 PM~6380801
> *was up ppl, well my bike has started its 2nd "makeover" as of today. sold all the parts already.
> *


DAMN :biggrin:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

WAT MADE U WANT TO GO FOR MILD OF THE YEAR


----------



## NaturalHighII

:biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

:twak: :guns: :banghead:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 16 2006, 04:05 PM~6380830
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 SUMTHING BIGG I THINK 
NEXT YEAR :0


----------



## NaturalHighII

MAYBE


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 16 2006, 04:06 PM~6380834
> *:twak: :guns: :banghead:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## NaturalHighII

what made me go for it, is just the fact that i love lowrider bikes, and well i just wanna be one of the top ones at least


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 16 2006, 04:08 PM~6380856
> *MAYBE
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 16 2006, 03:53 PM~6380658
> *PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS
> *




























IT LOOKS BETTER NOW... BUT I'LL TAKE PIX OF IT LATER...


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey ozzy you said $80 US shipped for a pair of fenders right?


----------



## ozzylowrider

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 17 2006, 09:15 AM~6380926
> *ey ozzy you said $80 US shipped for a pair of fenders right?
> *


Yes, and you can pay throu paypal


----------



## NaturalHighII

how about money order, if so ill send money on its way tonight or tommorrow at 12pm (local)


----------



## eric ramos

roger get the western union money orders
man
they the ones that work
dont get the circle k ones or 7 11


----------



## ozzylowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 17 2006, 09:29 AM~6381042
> *roger get the western union money orders
> man
> they the ones that work
> dont get the circle k ones or 7 11
> *


They always fuck up money orders, i dont like to use them


----------



## eric ramos

the western union worked ozzie
so they good lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

eric ....i want you...lol


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 17 2006, 02:57 AM~6381189
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

art
i dont want u 
:rofl: sorry to break ur heart lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

:tears: :tears: you broke my heart....


----------



## Lil Spanks

ight im out....going to get laid.....laterz....


----------



## casper805

art a closeup pic of the crank star and pedals bitch


----------



## eric ramos

passe las nalgas que no art?????????????????????? :biggrin:
o las chi chis lol


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

LOOK WAT I MADE 4 MY PLACK. TIGHT HUHHHHH


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

some more pics


----------



## eric ramos

just needs some double twisted fork supports


----------



## NaturalHighII

YUP HOMIE, THATS ALL YOU NEED A COUPLE MORE TWISTED PARTS


----------



## OSO 805

ey roger you still want your parts???...................hit me up asap


----------



## NaturalHighII

YEAH HOMIE OF COURSE


----------



## OSO 805

new pages bitches


----------



## NaturalHighII

SO WAS UP OSO, WHAT HAPPENED OR WHAT


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 16 2006, 06:03 PM~6381223
> *art a closeup pic of the crank star and pedals bitch
> *


nnnnnnnnnnoooooo..only for eric.lol :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

SUP LOCOS ACCORDING TO THIS LIST ITS GOING TO BE A BUSY WINTER FOR YOU GUYS SO GET OFF THE NET INTO THE GARAGE :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 16 2006, 10:13 PM~6382928
> *YEAH THOSE TWO, FORGOT ABOUT THOSE, AND MANY MORE THAT DONT COME UP TO MIND
> 
> SO ITS LIKE THIS
> 
> 20" STREET
> 20" MILD
> 20" FULL
> 20" RADICAL TRIKE
> 20" FULL TRIKE
> 20" SEMI TRIKE
> 16" RADICAL
> 16" FULL
> 
> POSSIBLY
> 16" SEMI
> 20" ORIGINAL
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

were like bears...go in for the winter and come out for summer...i think


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 17 2006, 08:39 AM~6385042
> *were like bears...go in for the winter and come out for summer...i think
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you like bears :scrutinize: hno: .................................ey you get my pm :dunno: hno: :wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 17 2006, 06:26 PM~6384953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn it you always find the craziest shit :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 17 2006, 08:26 AM~6384953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN CASPER PUT YOUR STUFFED ANIMALS AWAY


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up ppl


----------



## THE REBIRTH

HEY ROGER...WAT U GUYS THINK OF THIS
THEEARTISTICS 
T is for Tasty 
H is for Hot 
E is for Energetic 
E is for Excellent 
A is for Ambitious 
R is for Rare 
T is for Tough 
I is for Impassioned 
S is for Serene 
T is for Trustworthy 
I is for Inspirational 
C is for Caring 
S is for Skillful


----------



## NaturalHighII

thats cool homie


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Oct 16 2006, 04:14 PM~6380911
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT LOOKS BETTER NOW... BUT I'LL TAKE PIX OF IT LATER...
> *


GET RECENT PICS LOOKS CLEAN STILL


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 17 2006, 08:26 AM~6384953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ARTS FAVORITE COLOR


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

sup art....


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:wave: bluepridelowride13 CHILLY WILLY
ART I HAVE A SECRET TO TELL...............UR GAY AHHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:wave: mortalkombat2, brownpride lpc b.c


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 17 2006, 04:22 PM~6387678
> *:wave: bluepridelowride13 CHILLY WILLY
> ART I HAVE A SECRET TO TELL...............UR GAY AHHAHAHAHAHHA
> *


oh yea :biggrin: and ur my bicth.....lol


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 17 2006, 03:44 PM~6387865
> *oh yea :biggrin: and ur my bicth.....lol
> *


U WISH...HEY ART WAT DOES ADEX WANT ME TO DO FOR THE TRIKE


----------



## Lil Spanks

nothing


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 17 2006, 03:51 PM~6387937
> *nothing
> *


ARE THEY GONNA SPONSOR IT  :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

havent found out yet....wait......ill let you peck it...come on


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 17 2006, 03:56 PM~6387964
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


O SNAPS HE HAS TWO PUMPS HERE :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

dammmm....shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 17 2006, 03:56 PM~6387971
> *havent found out yet....wait......ill let you peck it...come on
> *


WHEN U GONNA NO


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 17 2006, 04:00 PM~6387989
> *dammmm....shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> *


 THAT PUMP ON THE BX WAS THE ONE I TRADEDU :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

BYE ART CALL ME AT 9:00


----------



## Lil Spanks

no....hahahaha.... :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

wat up mk


----------



## Lil Spanks

casper shut up...hahaha...suckkkkkkaaaaaa....he did anybody call for you ....mmmmm like jr maybe :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

mk..........are you hiding..... :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 17 2006, 04:20 PM~6388160
> *casper shut up...hahaha...suckkkkkkaaaaaa....he did anybody call for you ....mmmmm like jr maybe :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Oct 16 2006, 06:26 PM~6381611
> *LOOK WAT I MADE 4 MY PLACK. TIGHT HUHHHHH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TIGHT!!  :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 17 2006, 11:46 AM~6386229
> *GET RECENT PICS LOOKS CLEAN STILL
> *


IIGHT


----------



## casper805

at vegas


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 17 2006, 03:56 PM~6387964
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ey wear are the mirors and the stearing weel in this pic????


----------



## OSO 805

new pages bitches


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 17 2006, 11:44 AM~6386214
> *HEY ROGER...WAT U GUYS THINK OF THIS
> THEEARTISTICS
> T  is for  Tasty
> H  is for  Hot
> E  is for  Energetic
> E  is for  Excellent
> A  is for  Ambitious
> R  is for  Rare
> T  is for  Tough
> I  is for  Impassioned
> S  is for  Serene
> T  is for  Trustworthy
> I  is for  Inspirational
> C  is for  Caring
> S  is for  Skillful
> *


  ACROSTIC POEM :cheesy:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 17 2006, 06:13 PM~6388774
> *at vegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE RIDES  THEY'RE BAD!! :biggrin: THEE ARTISTICS CONTROLA PUTOS!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 17 2006, 06:13 PM~6388774
> *at vegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ONE OF MY ALL TIME FAVORITE BOMBS


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Oct 15 2006, 12:14 AM~6371225
> *more ...............................gracias   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!! NOW I KNOW WHY U NEVER WORK ON MY FUCKIN' FRAME :angry: J/K.. :0 :biggrin:  FINISH MY FRAME!!! PLEASE


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

PUMP ON THAT ASS OF MINE AND I WILL BUST A NUT FOR U :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]
:barf:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 17 2006, 04:56 PM~6387965
> *PUMP ON THAT ASS OF MINE AND I WILL BUST A NUT FOR U    :dunno:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## TonyO

:roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

TONY.... :wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 18 2006, 07:20 PM~6393264
> *TONY.... :wave:
> *


Whatup Art? I'm bored. No big shows until March 4


----------



## noe_from_texas

ART?!?! hahaha

we got a show this saturday 21st, october 28th, and october 31st on halloween


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## OSO 805

ey art are you going to gangs to grace car show????................so i can show my street and pic up the turntable!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

MAYBE


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY ART I GOT A LIL SURPRISE FOR YOU. ITS A PIC BUT YOU GOTTA WAIT TILL I GET HOME CUZ I CANT POST IT HERE IN SCHOOL CUZ PHOTOBUCKET IS BLOCKED OFF.


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 18 2006, 02:22 PM~6395524
> *EY ART I GOT A LIL SURPRISE FOR YOU. ITS A PIC BUT YOU GOTTA WAIT TILL I GET HOME CUZ I CANT POST IT HERE IN SCHOOL CUZ PHOTOBUCKET IS BLOCKED OFF.
> *


DAMN THATS GAY


----------



## bluepridelowride13

hurry up roger i want to see them pics....lol  :cheesy: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

yea hurry up hno:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

.........................R.I.P.....CREMATOR.......................... :tears: :tears: :angel:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 18 2006, 04:33 PM~6396020
> *.........................R.I.P.....CREMATOR.......................... :tears:  :tears:  :angel:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 18 2006, 03:34 PM~6396025
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:
> *


I FILL UR PAIN


----------



## Lil Spanks

DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM ROGER....


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 18 2006, 03:47 PM~6396111
> *DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM ROGER....
> *


WAT U THINK OF MY PICTURE


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 19 2006, 01:33 AM~6396020
> *.........................R.I.P.....CREMATOR.......................... :tears:  :tears:  :angel:
> *


wha happen? :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM ANGEL


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 18 2006, 04:47 PM~6396119
> *wha happen? :dunno:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 18 2006, 03:47 PM~6396119
> *wha happen? :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: FIND OUT IN PHX SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 18 2006, 04:49 PM~6396125
> *:dunno: FIND OUT IN PHX SHOW :biggrin:
> *


SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH......


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 19 2006, 01:49 AM~6396125
> *:dunno: FIND OUT IN PHX SHOW :biggrin:
> *


Damn :tears:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 18 2006, 03:50 PM~6396139
> *SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH......
> *


DONT TRIP DONT TRIP IM NOT GONNA SAY NOTHIN JUST TO..................................................................................YOU :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

CREMATOR.....REST IN PEACE... :tears: :angel:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 18 2006, 03:57 PM~6396188
> *CREMATOR.....REST IN PEACE... :tears:  :angel:
> *


DONT TOURCHER URSELF


----------



## NaturalHighII

OK WELL HERE THEY GO, I KNOW I DID IT WITH OLD PICS BUT I RAN OUT OF TIME IN CLASS. WELL I LEARNED HOW TO USE PHOTSHOP.SO HERE GOES

























AND I ONLY HAD TIME FOR THIS ONE, IT WAS AT THIS SATURDAYS SHOW


----------



## NaturalHighII

COOL OR WHAT?


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 18 2006, 04:03 PM~6396201
> *OK WELL HERE THEY GO, I KNOW I DID IT WITH OLD PICS BUT I RAN OUT OF TIME IN CLASS. WELL I LEARNED HOW TO USE PHOTSHOP.SO HERE GOES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND I ONLY HAD TIME FOR THIS ONE, IT WAS AT THIS SATURDAYS SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ARTS GONNA CRY SEEN THOSE PICS DONT DO THAT TO HIM :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 19 2006, 02:03 AM~6396205
> *COOL OR WHAT?
> *


Do it up in blue to make it look like Tombstone :thumbsup:


Very cool photoshops


----------



## Lil Spanks

OSO....PM


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 18 2006, 04:08 PM~6396218
> *Do it up in blue to make it look like Tombstone  :thumbsup:
> Very cool photoshops
> *


 :nono:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

IM OUT


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 18 2006, 05:09 PM~6396220
> *:nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :machinegun:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 18 2006, 04:10 PM~6396228
> *:roflmao:  :machinegun:
> *


I HAVE TO TAKE PICS OF THE PARTS AND CALL BONES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
SHOULD GET THEM TOMMORROW


----------



## THE REBIRTH

CALL NOW ART


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 18 2006, 05:10 PM~6396226
> *EAT ME OUT CASPER OUT
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Lil Spanks

MK WAT UP


----------



## eric ramos

why rip cremator?
pase las nalgas jesse :biggrin:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

ni madres guey dile a art o roger dont ask ask casper porque ya te las dio............lol


----------



## NaturalHighII

I GUESS YOU CAN SAY R.I.P. TO MY "NATURAL HIGH"

AND WELL AFTER THAT JUST WATCH OUT FOR "NATURAL HIGH II"


----------



## bluepridelowride13

r.i.p "natural high" & "cremator"...minute of silence.......shhhhhhhhhh


----------



## NaturalHighII

OK MINUTE OVER, NATURAL HIGH II COMING SOON TO A THEATER NEAR YOU, LOL, ABOUT CREMATOR, OR A NEXT ONE, I DONT KNOW. IM GUESSING THAT WAS THE END OF IT.


----------



## eric ramos

:tears:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

he crashed it when he was riding it....


----------



## eric ramos

damn who the fuk did that


----------



## NaturalHighII

YUP, CRASHED IT


----------



## bluepridelowride13

im just playing stupid....


----------



## bluepridelowride13

lol hahahahaah eric toke it all serious........


----------



## NaturalHighII

I KNOW FOOL,PERO WELL YA I GUESS BY THE WAY EVERYONE IS SAYING, ITS OUT OF THE GAME FOR A WHILE, OR POSSIBLY RETIRED


----------



## eric ramos

FUK U JESSE :biggrin:
:angel:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

chat any one??


----------



## eric ramos

ME KILLER


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Oct 18 2006, 05:53 PM~6396458
> *lol hahahahaah eric toke it all serious........
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: damm eric


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 18 2006, 04:18 PM~6396267
> *MK WAT UP
> *


 :wave:


----------



## eric ramos

ESE WILLY AND MK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

ericccccccccccccccc....mkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: SUP CHILLY
WHY IS RIP FOR CREMATOR?


----------



## Lil Spanks

make it worst why dont you..... :tears: :rofl:


----------



## eric ramos

WAT HAPPEND TO IT?
FOR REALS
COULD U PM IT 2 ME?


----------



## Lil Spanks

i hate u



























































j/k...i love you... lol.....:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## Lil Spanks

angel loves me...i see you


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 18 2006, 06:18 PM~6396626
> *FUK ME JESSE :biggrin:
> :angel:
> *


 :0 :barf:


----------



## eric ramos

:barf: hno: :around: :ugh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl: :wave:


----------



## eric ramos

LOL


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up homies, ey oso, so what happened with the parts


----------



## Lil Spanks

JR...ILL HIT U UP LATER


----------



## NaturalHighII

which jr???? huh?????be back, gotta jump in the shower


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

:wave: 

WHATS UP HOMIES


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Oct 18 2006, 12:27 PM~6394534
> *ey art are you going to gangs to grace car show????................so i can show my street and pic up the turntable!!!
> *


 :uh: 
:roflmao: OSO IS ALL EXCITED ABOUT IT... HAHA..LOL..J/K OSO :biggrin: PUTO I CALLED U TODAY AND U DIDN'T ANSWER ME!!  :nono: :guns:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Oct 18 2006, 12:27 PM~6394534
> *ey art are you going to gangs to grace car show????................so i can show my street and pic up the turntable!!!
> *


 :uh: 
:roflmao: OSO IS ALL EXCITED ABOUT IT... HAHA..LOL..J/K OSO :biggrin: PUTO I CALLED U TODAY AND U DIDN'T ANSWER ME!!  :nono: :guns:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Oct 18 2006, 11:33 PM~6398814
> *:uh:
> :roflmao:  OSO IM ALL EXCITED ABOUT IT... WHEN CAN I COME OVER AND GET ON MY NEES
> *


 :0 :uh: :nono: :scrutinize: .................................MAYBY FRIDAY NIGHT :scrutinize: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 18 2006, 10:05 PM~6397972
> *which jr???? huh?????be back, gotta jump in the shower
> *


yea cuz u smell like gay ass... :biggrin:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

HEY ART I SENT U THE PICS OF THE PARTS TO UR EMAIL


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up ppl


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 19 2006, 12:53 PM~6401766
> *HEY ART I SENT U THE PICS OF THE PARTS TO UR EMAIL
> *


NEVER MIND IM GONNA PM U THE PARTS


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 7 2006, 08:59 PM~5387831
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN IT ART U LIKE THEM YOUNG SHE WENT TO MY OLD SKOOL SADDLEBACK


----------



## NaturalHighII

fucking jail bait


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 19 2006, 11:47 PM~6402053
> *fucking jail bait
> *


:ugh: hno:


----------



## NaturalHighII

LOL


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:wave:


----------



## OSO 805

this is for jessy............


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Oct 19 2006, 03:28 PM~6402652
> *ART.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 19 2006, 02:38 PM~6402036
> *DAMN IT ART U LIKE THEM YOUNG SHE WENT TO MY OLD SKOOL SADDLEBACK
> *


iyea i put a saddle on her back and the next day she was in a wheel chair...if you know what i me..


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 19 2006, 03:44 PM~6402784
> *iyea i put a saddle on her back and the next day she was in a wheel chair...if you know what i me..
> *


HAHAHAH :0  
IM GONNA TELL HER
HAHAHAHA


----------



## casper805

WAT UP MK


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 19 2006, 04:45 PM~6402791
> *HAHAHAH :0
> IM GONNA TELL HER
> HAHAHAHA
> *


tell her i want more


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 19 2006, 04:01 PM~6402842
> *tell her i want more
> *


DAMN SHE DOES LOOK GOOD
ILL SEE WAT I CAN DO


----------



## bluepridelowride13

sup chilly willy and casperito,MK,rebirth.........


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:wave: bluepridelowride13, casper805, mortalkombat2


----------



## Lil Spanks

your my boy blue


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 19 2006, 04:05 PM~6402864
> *your my boy blue
> *


WAT ABOUT ME :twak: :tears:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

you gay fuckers...


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Oct 19 2006, 04:07 PM~6402884
> *you gay fuckers...
> *


 :dunno: ABOUT ART BUT ME :nono:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

hahahaahahah


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

im out laterz


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by casper805+May 6 2006, 10:05 PM~5383244-->
> 
> 
> 
> i would like to welcome our newest member to THEE ARTISTICS bike club
> brownpride lpc b.c
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THIS IS WHEN OSO JOINED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CHILLY [email protected] 29 2006, 10:54 PM~5517869
> *OK I LIKE TO MEET OUR NEWEST MEMBER AND REPRESENTING NM....MR..ERIC RAMOS
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHEN ERIC JOINED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2006, 10:57 PM~5648509
> *I WANT TO CONGRADULATE TEARS OF A CLOWN 2 ON BEING THE NEWEST MEMBER OF THEE ARTISTICS FLORIDA CHAPTER
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THIS IS WHEN FERNANDO JOINED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2006, 08:48 PM~5659556
> *OK I WANT TO CONGRADULATE THE NEWEST CHAPTER TO THEE ARTISTICS BIKE CLUB
> THEE ARTISTICS LOS ANGELES CHAPTER
> ALSO TO THE MEMBERS ROGER AND AZTECBIKE CONGRADULATION HOMIES
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHEN ANGEL AND ROGER JOINED
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 30 2006, 10:00 PM~5697359
> *I LIKE TO WELCOME THE NEWEST MEMBER OF THE VENTURA CHAPTER......bluepridelowride13
> *


when jesse joined


----------



## OSO 805

nice...........







...........................................................................................................................................................this is for casper :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

chat any one??


----------



## bluepridelowride13

ey roger


----------



## NaturalHighII

sup


----------



## bluepridelowride13

http://www.starterupsteve.com/flash/html/alba.shtml ya'll wanna see jessica alba nude then click the link......biggset boobs ever there just perfect........


----------



## NaturalHighII

bitch ass fool


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

WHATS UP LOKOS


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up homie


----------



## bluepridelowride13

did you see it?


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah


----------



## bluepridelowride13

ese lo que te sacas guey por pornographico......lol


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

QUE PASO HOMIES??


----------



## bluepridelowride13

que pasa necio......


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

WHAT YOU GUYS DOING???


----------



## bluepridelowride13

fuck this refresh shit lets go to chat........every one to chat........


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey oso, was up homie, so hows the parts


----------



## bluepridelowride13

al chat que no??


----------



## casper805

:uh:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

que paso casper??


----------



## casper805

nada homie why


----------



## bluepridelowride13

look a page back and click on the link bad ass shit......


----------



## casper805

u got it from my myspace homie huh


----------



## bluepridelowride13

no this fool sent it to me as a comment i dk who he is.........


----------



## Lil Spanks

wheres jessicas boobies


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 20 2006, 01:26 PM~6408822
> *:wave:
> *


aahhh..........u suck :rofl:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 20 2006, 12:56 PM~6409083
> *aahhh..........u suck :rofl:
> *


NO....HERE U GET THAT LIGHT ON CREMATOR..NEED ONE...WANNA BY A HEAD LIGHT BRAND NEW COMES WIHT EVERYTHING :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 20 2006, 01:05 PM~6409149
> *was up
> *


 :wave: 
ANYONE WANT TO BUY A HEAD LIGHT GOT ONE BRAND NEW STILL IN BOX...LOOKIN FOR 20 SHIPPED LET ME NO GUYS


----------



## RO-BC

WHATS UP EVERYONE JUST THOUGHT I WOULD WHORE IT UP ON THE ARTISTICS PAGE FOR A LIL BIT.


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 20 2006, 01:09 PM~6409183
> *WHATS UP EVERYONE JUST THOUGHT I WOULD WHORE IT UP ON THE ARTISTICS PAGE FOR A LIL BIT.
> *


 :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

U TALKIN TO ME FOOL LOL WHATS WRONG CANT I POST IN HERE


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 20 2006, 01:14 PM~6409223
> *U TALKIN TO ME FOOL LOL WHATS WRONG CANT I POST IN HERE
> *


 :thumbsup: 
I WAS BORED


----------



## NaturalHighII

nah homie, you can post but not whore


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 20 2006, 02:14 PM~6409223
> *U TALKIN TO ME FOOL LOL WHATS WRONG CANT I POST IN HERE
> *


 :nono: :angry:


----------



## RO-BC

OO OK MAKES ME FEEL A LIL BETTER LOL SO ANYONE NEEDING FENDERS MADE


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 20 2006, 01:16 PM~6409238
> *nah homie, you can post but not whore
> *


TRUE TRUE
DONT TALK TO ART....HE LIKES THAT :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

I AINT GONNA WHORE IT I WAS JUST SAYIN I WAS GONNA SHOW SOME INTEREST IN YALLS TOPIC


----------



## Lil Spanks

:nono:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 20 2006, 01:18 PM~6409252
> *I AINT GONNA WHORE IT I WAS JUST SAYIN I WAS GONNA SHOW SOME INTEREST IN YALLS TOPIC
> *


WE DONT ROLL LIKE THAT HOMIE


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 20 2006, 01:17 PM~6409239
> *:nono:  :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## THE REBIRTH

HI PAPI====CHILLY WILLY,


----------



## RO-BC

WHATS WRONG WITH YOU CHILLY WILLY YOU DONT WANT ME POSTIN OR WHAT


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 20 2006, 01:25 PM~6409283
> *WHATS WRONG WITH YOU CHILLY WILLY YOU DONT WANT ME POSTIN OR WHAT
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## NaturalHighII

how much for fenders RO-BC


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 20 2006, 11:30 PM~6409319
> *how much for fenders RO-BC
> *


check your PM


----------



## NaturalHighII

sorry homie theyre been shipped out today, i got them packed and allm, reason i haven't shipped thjem is cuz i havent cashed the check, i got i ton wdnesday but i havent had a chance.


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 20 2006, 01:34 PM~6409349
> *sorry homie theyre been shipped out today, i got them packed and allm, reason i haven't shipped thjem is cuz i havent cashed the check, i got i ton wdnesday but i havent had a chance.
> *


 :0 WH0 :0 :0


----------



## NaturalHighII

to tony


----------



## RO-BC

100 PLUS SHIPPIN UNLESS ITS A REALLY CRAZY DESIGN BUT MOST DESIGNS ONLY 100


----------



## NaturalHighII

oh ok just wanted to know


----------



## RO-BC

OK KOOL PLUS SINCE U LIVE IN CALI I THINK WE CAN ARRANGE TO MEET IN PERSON TO GET THEM YA KNOW WHAT I MEAN


----------



## NaturalHighII

nah just wanted to know the price thats it.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 20 2006, 11:34 PM~6409349
> *sorry homie theyre been shipped out today, i got them packed and allm, reason i haven't shipped thjem is cuz i havent cashed the check, i got i ton wdnesday but i havent had a chance.
> *



Can't wait to get them  :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

WERE IS EVERYONE AT
DAMN GOTTA GO IN LIKE 15 MINUTES UNTIL MONDAY O NO


----------



## mortalkombat2

:wave: im here


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Oct 20 2006, 04:02 PM~6410339
> *:wave: im here
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: 
CANT WAIT TO SEE UR BIKE IN PERSON AT THE SHOW PROBABLY WAY BETTER THEN ICS  :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 20 2006, 04:03 PM~6410349
> *
> :biggrin:  :wave:
> CANT WAIT TO SEE UR BIKE IN PERSON AT THE SHOW PROBABLY WAY BETTER THEN ICS   :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0
> *


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:wave: , mortalkombat2, casper805, eric ramos
ERICS GAY
CASPER IDK YET


----------



## eric ramos

tus nalgas victor u ***** :rofl: 
sup mk and casper :biggrin:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 20 2006, 04:08 PM~6410383
> *tus nalgas victor u ***** :rofl:
> sup mk and casper :biggrin:
> *


THATS MEAN :angry: :tears:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 20 2006, 04:08 PM~6410383
> *tus nalgas victor u ***** :rofl:
> sup mk and casper :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: be back in a while going to eat.


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: laters 

victor :angel: me perdonas :happysad:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

no por joto y por que digistes "me perdonas"......thats girl talk.......


----------



## eric ramos

tu abuela puto !!!!!!!!!!!!!! sup jesse bitch lol


----------



## bluepridelowride13

sup homie......wanna chat??


----------



## eric ramos

zero im leaving soon to wash the jeep cus i took it offroading wen it was raining 
fuk it 4x4 is the shit in the rain and u cant flip over for shit lol
cus they selling my old cerokie :tears: i wanted it more than that bitch car lucy gave me


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 20 2006, 05:38 PM~6410551
> *I THINK IM IN LOVE WITH VIC AND MK
> *


 :0


----------



## bluepridelowride13

hahahaah


----------



## Lil Spanks

OK GUYS..HERE ARE SOME PICS OF MY TRUCK...AS U CAN SEE THE OTHER CAR IS UPSIDE DOWN..AND MEMBER CREMATOR WAS IN MY TRUCK.... :0


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 20 2006, 06:09 PM~6410967
> *OK GUYS..HERE ARE SOME PICS OF MY TRUCK...AS U CAN SEE THE OTHER CAR IS UPSIDE DOWN..AND MEMBER CREMATOR WAS IN MY TRUCK.... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

is cremator ok????


----------



## Lil Spanks

FUCK YOU ASSHOLE


----------



## Lil Spanks

CASPER I MEAN


----------



## bluepridelowride13

is cremator ok???


----------



## Lil Spanks

OK TRUTH COMES OUT...I KNOW IVE BEEN SAY TO PEOPLE WAIT TILL PHX BULLSHIT LIKE THAT ,BUT ON THE REAL...CREMATOR DID GET SO FUCKED UP..SO I DIDNT WANT TO SAY ANYTHING AND I DONT KNOW WHEN ILL BUILD ONE AGAIN.............FIRST MY TRUCK THAN LATER......BIKE


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 20 2006, 06:17 PM~6411011
> *OK TRUTH COMES OUT...I KNOW IVE BEEN SAY TO PEOPLE WAIT TILL PHX BULLSHIT LIKE THAT ,BUT ON THE REAL...CREMATOR DID GET SO FUCKED UP..SO I DIDNT WANT TO SAY ANYTHING AND I DONT KNOW WHEN ILL  BUILD ONE  AGAIN.............FIRST MY TRUCK THAN LATER......BIKE
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos

fuken damn god damn wat the fuk 
shit damn 
that is crazy


----------



## bluepridelowride13

here my brothers pics of his frame....




























well here they is.......  :thumbsup:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

sup MK


----------



## Aztecbike

uffin:


----------



## OSO 805

sup putos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

WHATS UP LOKOS


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Oct 20 2006, 08:42 PM~6411981
> *sup MK
> *


wuts up :burn:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SUP HOMIES!! :wave:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

HEY OSO, ANY PROGRESS ON MY FRAME HOMIE?? :dunno:


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Oct 21 2006, 01:28 AM~6412835
> *HEY OSO, ANY PROGRESS ON MY FRAME HOMIE?? :dunno:
> *


 damnnn homie todavia no lo termina piche oso :angry: :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Oct 20 2006, 07:51 PM~6411632
> *here my brothers pics of his frame....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well here they is.......   :thumbsup:
> *


nice i love that frame


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 21 2006, 10:07 AM~6413828
> *nice i love that fatty
> *


lol you *** i knew it now im not gonna let you talk to frankie and dont call my house asking for frankie :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :ugh: :ugh: :uh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## eric ramos

mamon
lol u looke alike with that mexican fro


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:wave: WATS UP FAMILY


----------



## THE REBIRTH

IM OUT FAMILY


----------



## OSO 805

ey fool hears the disk brake i was telling you :biggrin: :0 .................................it includes disk,spacer,6 screaws,brake.............................and when you get it cromed by roger it looks like mine :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

hears my disk and dtwist cups...............thanks bone :biggrin:   ...................................hit up roger if you need crome good qwality and cheap heal hook you up :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Oct 21 2006, 01:28 AM~6412835
> *HEY OSO, ANY PROGRESS ON MY FRAME HOMIE?? :dunno:
> *


hit me up at my pad


----------



## OSO 805

look wat i got :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

casper>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Oct 21 2006, 04:25 PM~6415278
> *casper>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u love this pic huh cause u always posting it up


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 21 2006, 04:32 PM~6415285
> *u love this pic huh cause u always posting it up
> *


hahaha!!! lol... :roflmao:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 21 2006, 08:19 AM~6413478
> *damnnn homie todavia no lo termina piche oso :angry:  :angry:
> *


I KNOW... :angry:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 21 2006, 04:32 PM~6415285
> *u love this pic huh cause u always posting it up
> *


naw you told me you love it when i post it :0 ...................hoto :uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Oct 21 2006, 06:50 PM~6415988
> *naw you told me you love it when i post it :0 ...................hoto :uh:
> *


you dont noe how to spell huh


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Oct 21 2006, 04:25 PM~6415278
> *casper>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you say this to yourself everytime you look in the mirror huh oso


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Oct 21 2006, 04:20 PM~6415255
> *look wat i got :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who did tah one ????????? bones???????????


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

WHATS UP LOKOS


----------



## eric ramos

ese necio!!!


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 21 2006, 06:56 PM~6416018
> * oso i love you   :cheesy:
> *


wtf casper :uh:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 21 2006, 07:11 PM~6416070
> *who did tah one ????????? bones???????????
> *


me fool :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

ey roger how much to crome my sproket????


----------



## NaturalHighII

ill charge you about $20 and ey wat happened with my parts


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Oct 21 2006, 09:18 PM~6416933
> *me fool :biggrin:
> *


NETA?
HOW U DO THAT WITH


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 21 2006, 09:22 PM~6416958
> *ill charge you about $20 and ey wat happened with my parts
> *


havent seen the fool.............................monday at 2nd period i see him :biggrin: ...........heas going to tell me if the dizine is ok :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 21 2006, 09:24 PM~6416970
> *NETA?
> HOW U DO THAT WITH
> *


engraver bitch :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

SIMON NEED MORE PRACTICE U ALRIGHT FOR BEGUINER PERO DO U DRAW THEM AND THEN ENGRAVE OR FREESTLYE IT?


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 21 2006, 09:00 PM~6416791
> *ese necio!!!
> *


WHATS UP ERIC???


----------



## OSO 805

FREESTLYE bitch..........................i need to draw then engrave!!!!!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Oct 21 2006, 09:17 PM~6416923
> *wtf casper :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Oct 21 2006, 08:41 PM~6417074
> *FREESTLYE bitch..........................i need to draw then engrave!!!!!
> *


ya best bet use painter tape and draw over and get a razor blade and start engraving it !  it will be some much better and at least you know what the sprocket is going to look like !


----------



## bluepridelowride13

how did you get ur name art???


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 21 2006, 04:17 AM~6411011
> *OK TRUTH COMES OUT...I KNOW IVE BEEN SAY TO PEOPLE WAIT TILL PHX BULLSHIT LIKE THAT ,BUT ON THE REAL...CREMATOR DID GET SO FUCKED UP..SO I DIDNT WANT TO SAY ANYTHING AND I DONT KNOW WHEN ILL  BUILD ONE  AGAIN.............FIRST MY TRUCK THAN LATER......BIKE
> *


Damn dude that sucks for real. Post up pics of Creamator, lets assess the damage. What got jacked up on it?


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

chilly willy 
:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

bored


----------



## Lil Spanks

your my hero and ur sis tooooooo.....oh yea....


----------



## Lil Spanks

one month till we hang with jesse.......whos ready


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## ESE NECIO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 22 2006, 08:07 PM~6422232
> *bored
> *


WHATS UP LOKO


----------



## eric ramos

eating n chillin


----------



## bluepridelowride13

im not taken stillhere though


----------



## OSO 805

ey art im sending the money tomaro


----------



## OSO 805

sup fools........................how u dum asse's been????


----------



## deville

Hey ART, Did you know alexia, aka Mz Sexia is a LIL Member? :0


----------



## OSO 805

casper you get my pm????????????


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 22 2006, 09:12 PM~6422741
> *Hey ART, Did you know alexia, aka Mz Sexia is a LIL Member? :0
> *


U DIDNT NOE DEVILLE


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 22 2006, 09:15 PM~6422783
> *U DIDNT NOE DEVILLE
> *


Nope


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 23 2006, 05:44 AM~6422010
> *:wave:
> *


come on man rebuild Creamator :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 22 2006, 11:20 PM~6423165
> *come on man rebuild Creamator :thumbsup:
> *


maybe.......


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 23 2006, 06:30 PM~6424657
> *maybe.......
> *



You know you want to and you don't want to let Adex down.


----------



## Lil Spanks

oh yeah huh


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 23 2006, 06:42 PM~6424757
> *oh yeah huh
> *


Besides that you also have to defend your National Champion title in Bakersfield next year.


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Oct 21 2006, 03:47 PM~6415121
> *ey fool hears the disk brake i was telling you :biggrin:  :0 .................................it includes    disk,spacer,6 screaws,brake.............................and when you get it cromed by roger it looks like mine :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THAT LOOKS CLEAN DID ROGER DO THE PLATING


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 23 2006, 08:30 AM~6424657
> *maybe.......
> *


DONT DO IT FART I MEAN ART


----------



## Lil Spanks

hore...........................


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up


----------



## NaturalHighII

where the fuck is everyone at?


----------



## NaturalHighII

RIGHT TO THE TOP. WHERE IT BELONGS

THEE ARTISTICS RIFAN


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 22 2006, 08:10 PM~6422262
> *one month till we hang with jesse.......whos ready
> *


u going??
wats up roger you going


----------



## NaturalHighII

AH YEAH IM GOING AND WELL I HAVE TO START SAVING $ TO PAY FOR GAS AND SHIT, PERO YEAH I SHOULD GO WITH NO BIKE THOUGH.


----------



## casper805

i dont think anyone will have a bike for that day only angel and jesses bro 
ey roger jesse and his bro need shirts how much will it be


----------



## NaturalHighII

ITLL BE $40 UNLESS WE BUY MORE THEN 10 SHIRTS


----------



## casper805

well whe gotta wait till monchis r oso come online to see how may lompoc chapter want


----------



## NaturalHighII

WELL LOMPOC CHAP IS LIKE 10 FOOLS


----------



## NaturalHighII

ALRIGHT HOMIE, CLASS IS ABOUT TO END SO IM GONNA GO OFF ILL B ON HERE AL RATITO.


----------



## bluepridelowride13

jr check your inbox


----------



## bluepridelowride13

jr check your inbox


----------



## eric ramos

las nalgas de jessica


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave: ILL BE THE ONLY BIKE OUT THERE


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 24 2006, 01:49 AM~6427196
> *:wave: ILL BE THE ONLY **** OUT THERE
> *



You sportin the drag style?


----------



## TonyO

Double post


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 23 2006, 05:12 PM~6427350
> *You sportin a big one eyed snake there son....Can i have a peak
> *


 :0 sure tony.......


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

lompoc chapter rifa lokos


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

lompoc chapter rifa lokos


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

whats up


----------



## bluepridelowride13

triple post.....lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

blue your my boy


----------



## bluepridelowride13

wat that posost to be???


----------



## NaturalHighII

WAS UP PPL


----------



## eric ramos

sup familia any thangs new?


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY ERIC


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: sup MR CHROME


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

whats up eric


----------



## OSO 805

tonyo cremator is gone forever forever forever :0


----------



## eric ramos

THIS PHOTO SHOP IS BETTER


----------



## eric ramos

:tongue: JK


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Oct 24 2006, 08:50 AM~6430151
> *tonyo cremator is gone forever forever forever :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'll trade you straight up for Wyatt's Revenge frame :scrutinize:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

HEY WATS UP FAMILY
ART GOT MY SHIRT SO TOMMORROW WE CAN TAKE IT TO ROGER I THINK U SAYED SO I CAN HAVE IT DONE BY THE 12


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Oct 23 2006, 10:50 PM~6430151
> *tonyo cremator is gone forever forever forever :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :worship: :worship: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :scrutinize:     hno: hno: hno:


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up ppl


----------



## mortalkombat2

:wave:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:wave: WATS UP HOMIES


----------



## NaturalHighII

WAT YALL UP TO, EY ANYONE FROM ARTISTICS ON LINE RIGHT NOW, PM ME.


----------



## NaturalHighII

*FOR ARTISTICS MEMBERS ONLY!!!
IF YOU NEED GOLD PLATING, PM ME.*


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 24 2006, 12:14 PM~6433649
> *
> YEA ONLY THEE ARTISTICS DONT EVEN ASK...DONT WASTE HIS TIME :biggrin:*


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 24 2006, 06:25 PM~6431851
> *I'll trade you straight up for Wyatt's Revenge frame :scrutinize:
> *



WHere's Art today? Didn't he see my offer? :dunno:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 24 2006, 12:49 PM~6433919
> *WHere's Art today? Didn't he see my offer? :dunno:
> *


MAYBE HE DOSENT WANT IT TONYO


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 24 2006, 12:49 PM~6433919
> *WHere's Art today? Didn't he see my offer? :dunno:
> *


MAYBE HE DOSENT WANT IT TONYO


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 24 2006, 10:55 PM~6433956
> *MAYBE HE DOSENT WANT IT TONYO
> *


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 24 2006, 12:58 PM~6433971
> *
> *


 :dunno: JUST SAYIN
MOST LIKELY IF I NO ART HELL NO :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

:angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

BUT UR NOT A MEMBER


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: sup fukers were u at?


----------



## bluepridelowride13

here's the pics.....need a lil more shet to put on but you get the idea.......


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Oct 24 2006, 08:33 PM~6437479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the pics.....need a lil more shet to put on but you get the idea.......
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos

sup King Rec N Jessica


----------



## NaturalHighII

dam homie my parts are looking good


----------



## bluepridelowride13

yup lolsup erica...chat???


----------



## Lil Spanks

DAMMM JESSE


----------



## bluepridelowride13

wat?????


----------



## Lil Spanks

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## NaturalHighII

its past your bedtime art, go to sleep now.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 24 2006, 09:43 PM~6437617
> *its past your bedtime art, go to sleep now.
> *


OK...LATERZ


----------



## NaturalHighII

you know you aint


----------



## Lil Spanks

YOU HURT MY FEELINGS WEY


----------



## NaturalHighII

nah pues yo si me voy a dormir, laters fool.


----------



## Lil Spanks

I FOUND CASPERS GIRLDFRIEND OR ERICS?????


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SUP HOMIES!! :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

ERIC...TAKE ONE FOR THE TEAM......


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 24 2006, 08:58 PM~6437811
> *I FOUND CASPERS GIRLDFRIEND OR ERICS?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN MR. BUSH!! UR SO FINE!! :0 LOL...


----------



## Lil Spanks

DIRTY MOFO


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 24 2006, 08:58 PM~6437811
> *I FOUND CASPERS GIRLDFRIEND OR ERICS?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:barf:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 24 2006, 09:00 PM~6437838
> *ERIC...TAKE ONE FOR THE TEAM......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:barf: :barf: :banghead:


----------



## Lil Spanks

U LOVE IT ERIC


----------



## eric ramos

:scrutinize:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 24 2006, 09:02 PM~6437863
> *DIRTY MOFO
> *


JUST KIDDIN' ARTIE!!J/K..J/K... I'M STRAIGHT HOMIE :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

MONCHIS AND JESSE


----------



## bluepridelowride13

hell nah....


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 24 2006, 08:00 PM~6437081
> *BUT UR NOT A MEMBER
> *


 :barf: OHH WELL NO HAY PROBLEMA


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## TonyO

jr90069 did some plating for me on some Lil Tiger parts. As you can see they came out very clean and bad ass. Any dust or scratches that appear are just because of the camera. Up close these have a mirror like shine. The fenders are just bad ass!!! The handlebars are perfect. All the parts came out to be some of the best plating I've ever had!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

Very high quality plating :thumbsup:



















No flash










Flash


----------



## TonyO

Fenders are total bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

Wheels











Example of what the wheels looked like before plating. This is just waht they looked like, this is not the actual wheel I sent. The actuall wheels I sent were in much worse shape than this


----------



## TonyO

Handlebars. The ones JR did for me next to a set of regular handlebars from the factory after 35 years.


----------



## noe_from_texas

tony, you da man!!!!


----------



## 1957wolseley

so wheres the pics of cremator


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 25 2006, 06:41 PM~6440427
> *tony, you da man!!!!
> *



:nono: Jr90059 is Da Man. I'm just the man that sent the parts, he did his magic on them :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 25 2006, 09:43 AM~6440444
> *:nono:  Jr90059 is Da Man.  I'm just the man that sent the parts, he did his magic on them :thumbsup:
> *


your right, sorry


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 25 2006, 06:56 PM~6440549
> *your right, sorry
> *


I gotta give him props man, his work is excellent


----------



## noe_from_texas

how much did he charge for everything, p.m. me if you want


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

WAD UP FAMILIA...WHATS NEW?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Oct 25 2006, 12:37 PM~6441822
> *WAD UP FAMILIA...WHATS NEW?
> *


that ur gay :biggrin:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

WATS UP ART UR GAY
DAMN HOW MUCH IS THE SHIRT 20


----------



## Lil Spanks

shirts???we pull them out of ur ass.....hahahah...suckaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## THE REBIRTH

I GOT THAT MAGAZINE THAT MZSEXIA CAME OUT IN YESTERDAY IN THE MAIL


----------



## Lil Spanks

:guns: :machinegun:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 25 2006, 01:16 PM~6442560
> *:guns:  :machinegun:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Lil Spanks

ill pick u up after work and will head to rogers house wey


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 25 2006, 01:18 PM~6442589
> *ill pick u up after work and will head to rogers house wey
> *


PM SENT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

call me latez


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 25 2006, 01:20 PM~6442600
> *call me latez
> *


I NO U WANT ME :biggrin:  IM TAKIN ALREADY :cheesy: LOOK ON MYSPACE  :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

WERE IS EVERYONE AT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 20 2006, 06:17 PM~6411011
> *OK TRUTH COMES OUT...I KNOW IVE BEEN SAY TO PEOPLE WAIT TILL PHX BULLSHIT LIKE THAT ,BUT ON THE REAL...CREMATOR DID GET SO FUCKED UP..SO I DIDNT WANT TO SAY ANYTHING AND I DONT KNOW WHEN ILL  BUILD ONE  AGAIN.............FIRST MY TRUCK THAN LATER......BIKE
> *


post pics of cremator all fucked up


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 25 2006, 09:46 PM~6444808
> *post pics of cremator all fucked up
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 25 2006, 05:46 PM~6444808
> *post pics of cremator all fucked up
> *


wtf happend to cremator?

and post up the damage!


----------



## eric ramos

:nono:


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

COMO QUE NO ERIC


----------



## eric ramos

POS PARA NO LO VEAN TODA MADRIADA :tears:


----------



## NaturalHighII

Thanks Tony for the pics. Yeah if anyone is interested in plating, let me know. And well one more thing, I would like to welcome a new member to Thee Artistics. His name is Eric. Well we took a look at his bike, and i can admit its a pretty clean street.Id was repainted mettalic green and well it looks clean. I has some homemade engraving, thats pretty good. Well now the Los Angeles Chapter has a new member, his plans are to turn it into a trike. Didnt get pics because it was night.


----------



## OSO 805

cool cool ..................................nice one more for thee artistics were geting big bitches haha lol


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey was up oso, sorry to bug but was the design ok


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

sup ppl


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 25 2006, 06:46 PM~6444808
> *post pics of cremator all fucked up
> *


WHY IT LOOKED BAD
IT WOULD BRING TEARS TO ALL YOUR EYES :biggrin:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 25 2006, 10:13 PM~6446158
> *Thanks Tony for the pics. Yeah if anyone is interested in plating, let me know. And well one more thing, I would like to welcome a new member to Thee Artistics. His name is Eric. Well we took a look at his bike, and i can admit its a pretty clean street.Id was repainted mettalic green and well it looks clean. I has some homemade engraving, thats pretty good. Well now the Los Angeles Chapter has a new member, his plans are to turn it into a trike. Didnt get pics because it was night.
> *


YUP YUP I WAS THERE IT WAS CLEAN ALSO HAD SUM LIL NEONS IN THE FENDER DIDNT CHECK OUT THE ENGRAVING PUT EVERYTHING ELSE WAS TTT
ROGER IS GETTING MORE HOMIES FOR THE CLUB IN LA


----------



## NaturalHighII

soon to have more la members,

this meaning we gonna take over my school. SouthEast H.S.


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 26 2006, 12:50 PM~6449691
> *soon to have more la members,
> 
> this meaning we gonna take over my school. SouthEast H.S.
> *


 :0 SHIT
LET ME NO WHEN THE SHIRT IS DONE :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

i ahould get it done over the weekend, cuz this Eric, the new member said he was gonna give me his money tommorrow, so ill take advantage and get both done at the same time.


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 26 2006, 12:52 PM~6449717
> *i ahould get it done over the weekend, cuz this Eric, the new member said he was gonna give me his money tommorrow, so ill take advantage and get both done at the same time.
> *


KOOL :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 26 2006, 03:36 PM~6450913
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

me so damn happy
i got laid!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 26 2006, 08:11 PM~6453079
> *me so damn happy
> i got laid!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


BY ART
I THOUGHT HE WAS MIA :biggrin: 
CONGRATS FOO


----------



## eric ramos

jk naw :tears: somting better or equall to it


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 26 2006, 09:12 PM~6453549
> *jk naw :tears: somting better or equall to it
> *


 :0 U FILL LIKE A BIG BOI NOW :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

:biggrin: IM A BIG BOI NOW !!!!!!!!
NO GES STUPID


----------



## NaturalHighII

dam homie, looks like your life is cool, mine just went downhill


----------



## eric ramos

why?


----------



## NaturalHighII

go to chat fool, i dont want to post it here


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

WATS UP HOMIES IM GONNA BE ON ALOT MORE CUZ I JUST GOT HOOKED UP W/ A COMPUTER


----------



## THE REBIRTH

TO ALL THE MEMBERS AND HOMIES


----------



## mortalkombat2

:wave: Rebirth


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Oct 27 2006, 03:40 PM~6458732
> *:wave: Rebirth
> *


 :wave: DAMN I SAY UR MYSPACE RITE NOW BIG PICS OF UR BIKE IT IS CLEAN I LIKE THAT DISPLAY


----------



## mortalkombat2

:biggrin:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

post link MK!!! i wanna be ur friend fool........


----------



## mortalkombat2

myspace.com/jumpman623


----------



## bluepridelowride13

you got a friend request!!!


----------



## NaturalHighII

you got 2 friend request.


----------



## casper805

U GUYS WANT ME TO POST LINKS TO EVERYONES MYSPACE?
SO U GUYS CAN ADD EVERYONE


----------



## deville

Please post pics of cremator. R.I.P.


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 27 2006, 04:12 PM~6458917
> *U GUYS WANT ME TO POST LINKS TO EVERYONES MYSPACE?
> SO U GUYS CAN ADD EVERYONE
> *


 :cheesy: i do


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 27 2006, 04:12 PM~6458917
> *U GUYS WANT ME TO POST LINKS TO EVERYONES MYSPACE?
> SO U GUYS CAN ADD EVERYONE
> *


www.myspace.com/womanlover


----------



## casper805

OK THESE ARE SOME OF THE MEMBERS ON MYSPACE INCASE YOU GUYS DONT HAVE THEM ALREADY
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...1e-022c6daf1eb9

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...68-61deb57dedc3

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...ce-2e6c7f3225aa

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...37-44345a2f0e70

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...b0-d8662683727f


----------



## casper805

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...e1-1cb7eba7ec45

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...f4-2078fe1b0f0b

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...f5-c1b4925bc8e6


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 27 2006, 04:12 PM~6458917
> *U GUYS WANT ME TO POST LINKS TO EVERYONES MYSPACE?
> SO U GUYS CAN ADD EVERYONE
> *


MORE MORE MORE


----------



## casper805

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...14-ef2d1b16aa5a

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...2d-a1c1d2fdb4dc


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: sup fukers


----------



## casper805

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...b0-9ac7260e7e5f

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...0e-666b9a943f55


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 27 2006, 04:22 PM~6458962
> *:wave: sup fukers
> *


SUP ***


----------



## casper805

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...32-d5e692432289

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...e7-53a01a7c7383

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...c4-97701dd96b9e

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...44-b09b1ccfc4fa

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendid=67630293


----------



## eric ramos

:guns:


----------



## casper805

AN THEE ARTISTICS SPONSER 
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendid=77461269


----------



## Lil Spanks

sup guys.....laterz dudes


----------



## eric ramos

willy !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NaturalHighII

sup homies, getting ready to take off to knotts


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 27 2006, 04:45 PM~6459082
> *sup guys.....laterz dudes
> *


***


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 27 2006, 05:02 PM~6459174
> *sup homies, getting ready to take off to knotts
> *


ME TO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

IM OFF TO GO TO KNOTTS NOT ON TILL L8TER HOPE U GUYS ARE STILL ON


----------



## eric ramos

art u here wats ur number fo 
to hit u up


----------



## NaturalHighII

i probably wont be on here till tommorrow night


----------



## bluepridelowride13

sup roger........ey fool check you box......


----------



## eric ramos

mira mira :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 27 2006, 05:57 PM~6459415
> *mira mira :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN HOMIE!! THAT FRAME IS FUCKEN' BAD!!! I LOVE IT!! :cheesy: NICE!!


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

:tears: :tears: OSO'S GONE!! HE'S ON HIS WAY TO MEXICO!!  HE'S GONNA BE GONE FOR LIKE A MONTH... :tears: :tears:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Oct 27 2006, 07:48 PM~6459670
> *:tears:  :tears: OSO'S GONE!! HE'S ON HIS WAY TO MEXICO!!    HE'S GONNA BE GONE FOR LIKE A MONTH...  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## 805CARLOS

WASS UP GUYS WELL 2007 WILL BE A NEW GENERATION OF 16INCH BIKES FROM THE 805


----------



## Lil Spanks

sut up carlos :rofl:


----------



## 805CARLOS

YOU WILL C IN BAKERS[ WATER DROPS] [MURULES] [CUSTOM FENDERS] [AND PARTS]AND RIMS AND PIN STRIPING AND ENGRAVING EVERY WERE


----------



## Lil Spanks

sure.............lier


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl:


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Oct 27 2006, 06:48 PM~6459670
> *:tears:  :tears: OSO'S GONE!! HE'S ON HIS WAY TO MEXICO!!    HE'S GONNA BE GONE FOR LIKE A MONTH...  :tears:  :tears:
> *


DAMNN HOMIE THAT FOOL TIENE LIKE A MONTH WITH YOUR FRAME Y TODAVIA NO LO TERMINA HOMIE ........ :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

CALMATE NECIO 
MY SHIT TOOK LIKE 8 MONTHS JSUT GO GET FROM RAUL
AND LIKE 1 MONTH FROM SIC 
BAD ASS SHIT TAKES TIME HOMIE


----------



## Lil Spanks

amgel where are youuuuu


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## eric ramos

ECHE LE WINNEY :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## ESE NECIO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 27 2006, 08:14 PM~6460136
> *CALMATE NECIO
> MY SHIT TOOK LIKE 8 MONTHS JSUT GO GET FROM RAUL
> AND LIKE 1 MONTH FROM SIC
> BAD ASS SHIT TAKES TIME HOMIE
> *


 iknow homie bvut oso is always en la calle perdiendo el tiempo homie


----------



## eric ramos

PUES ASI ES EL GUEY


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 27 2006, 08:08 PM~6460107
> *DAMNN HOMIE THAT FOOL TIENE LIKE A MONTH WITH YOUR FRAME Y TODAVIA NO LO TERMINA HOMIE ........ :angry:
> *


FUCK I TOLD THAT FOO TO GIVE ME MY FRAME SO THAT I COULD WORK ON IT WHILE HE'S GONE BUT HE DIDN'T DO SHIT!! :angry: FUCK!!... BUT HIS CUZINS "THE TWINS" R GONNA TRY AND GET MY FRAME FROM OSO'S PAD :0  .. SIMON.. SO I HOPE I CAN GET IT AND WORK ON IT WHILE HE'S GONE CUZ WE'RE GOING TO THAT 1 SHOW IN SANTA MARIA "TOYS FOR TOTS" OR SUM SHIT LIKE THAT BY "VIEJITOS C.C." SO WHO'S GOING?? IS ON DECEMBER 2.. I'M GONNA TAKE A PIX OF THE FLYER AND POST IT UP.. SIMON...


----------



## *SEEZER*

:wave: hola ARTISTICS wutup?
ay art or anyone..if you guys know of anyone thats gettin rid of a 16" schwinn(wutever condition or type of frame) let me know plz...im lookin for a new project to work on..gracias homies!


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 27 2006, 08:14 PM~6460136
> *CALMATE NECIO
> MY SHIT TOOK LIKE 8 MONTHS JSUT GO GET FROM RAUL
> AND LIKE 1 MONTH FROM SIC
> BAD ASS SHIT TAKES TIME HOMIE
> *


THAT'S RIGHT!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Oct 27 2006, 11:06 PM~6461065
> *:wave: hola ARTISTICS wutup?
> ay art or anyone..if you guys know of anyone thats gettin rid of a 16" schwinn(wutever condition or type of frame) let me know plz...im lookin for a new project to work on..gracias homies!
> *


IIGHT  WHAT'S UP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Oct 27 2006, 11:05 PM~6461063
> *FUCK I TOLD THAT FOO TO GIVE ME MY FRAME SO THAT I COULD WORK ON IT WHILE HE'S GONE BUT HE DIDN'T DO SHIT!! :angry:  FUCK!!... BUT HIS CUZINS "THE TWINS" R GONNA TRY AND GET MY FRAME FROM OSO'S PAD  :0   .. SIMON.. SO I HOPE I CAN GET IT AND WORK ON IT WHILE HE'S GONE CUZ WE'RE GOING TO THAT 1 SHOW IN SANTA MARIA "TOYS FOR TOTS" OR SUM SHIT LIKE THAT BY "VIEJITOS C.C." SO WHO'S GOING?? IS ON DECEMBER 2.. I'M GONNA TAKE A PIX OF THE FLYER AND POST IT UP.. SIMON...
> *


 ORALE PINCHE RAMON HOW YOU DOING HOMIE SO HOW LONG YOU THINK IS GONNA TAKE OSO EN TERMINAR TU FRAME HOMIE THAT FOOL NOMAS ASE LOS DE EL .... :around:


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Oct 27 2006, 10:09 PM~6461080
> *IIGHT    WHAT'S UP HOMIE :wave:
> *


nothin much just workin on the projects to bust out in 07!!! :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: sup seezer


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

WHATS UP PINCHE ERIC
HOW YOU FEELING HOMIE CON TU FRAME HUUUUU


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 27 2006, 11:13 PM~6461098
> *ORALE PINCHE RAMON HOW YOU DOING HOMIE SO HOW LONG YOU THINK IS GONNA TAKE OSO EN TERMINAR TU FRAME HOMIE THAT FOOL NOMAS ASE LOS DE EL .... :around:
> *


WELL IF WE WORK ON IT HARD WE CAN FINISH IT IN A WEEK.. BUT PINCHE OSO IS IN MEXICO!! :angry: ... AND HE WAS GONNA BRING MY FRAME BUT HE DIDN'T!! :angry: FUCK!!..LOL... IF I HAD IT, IT COULD BE READY FOR THAT SHOW ON DECEMBER 2 IN SANTA MARIA.... I'M GOOD JUST KINDA MAD AT OSO... SIMON HOW U BEEN HOMIE?? WHEN R U COMMIN' BACK TO LAMPARAS SOUTHERN CALI??  TAKE CARE HOMIE...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 27 2006, 11:21 PM~6461142
> *WHATS UP PINCHE ERIC
> HOW YOU FEELING HOMIE CON TU FRAME HUUUUU
> *


I GUESS THAT HE FEELS LIKE A MAN NOW!! :roflmao: SIMON!
SUP OMAR, SUP ERIC!! :wave:


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Oct 27 2006, 11:21 PM~6461144
> *WELL IF WE WORK ON IT HARD WE CAN FINISH IT IN A WEEK.. BUT PINCHE OSO IS IN MEXICO!!  :angry: ... AND HE WAS GONNA BRING MY FRAME BUT HE DIDN'T!! :angry:  FUCK!!..LOL... IF I HAD IT, IT COULD BE READY FOR THAT SHOW ON DECEMBER 2 IN SANTA MARIA.... I'M GOOD JUST KINDA MAD AT OSO... SIMON HOW U BEEN HOMIE?? WHEN R U COMMIN' BACK TO LAMPARAS SOUTHERN CALI??  TAKE CARE HOMIE...
> *


ORALE HOMIE NIMODO THATS WHY YOU NEED TO LEARN HOW TO USE THAT FUCKEN SOLDADURA PRA QUE TU AGAS TUS COSAS BUT ANY WAYS IM OK LOKO AND IM NOT SURE WHEN IM GONNA MOVED BACK BUT PRONTO.......


----------



## eric ramos

como te dije guey feliz como una lumpriz lol


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 24 2006, 09:18 PM~6438059
> *MONCHIS AND JESSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHA... NO MAMES GUEY!!... WHICH ONE IS ME??LOL..J/K... HEY FOO OSO'S GONE HE'S ON HIS WAY TO MEXICO, I THINK HE'S CLOSE TO THE BORDER NOW!! :tears: :tears:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 27 2006, 11:26 PM~6461166
> *como te dije guey feliz como una lumpriz lol
> *


GOOD FOR U ERIC, I'M DEPRESS CUZ OSO LEFT ME LONELY!! :tears: :tears:


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 27 2006, 10:18 PM~6461127
> *:wave: sup seezer
> *


wutup eric? damn foo glad to see that ur bike is comin along great! sic did a good job on the paint! congrats! next year for sure when im in el paso i gotta see it in person!


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

BUENAS NOCHES FAMILIA... GOOD NIGHT HOMIES... ALRATO... I'M OUT..


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~+Oct 27 2006, 11:31 PM~6461186-->
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD FOR U ERIC, I'M DEPRESS CUZ OSO LEFT ME LONELY!!  :tears:  :tears:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn homie did he leave u the supplies? or any thing for u to keep workin on ur frame
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-*SEEZER*_@Oct 27 2006, 11:32 PM~6461189
> *wutup eric? damn foo glad to see that ur bike is comin along great! sic did a good job on the paint! congrats! next year for sure when im in el paso i gotta see it in person!
> *


simon hoime im going to sd maybe u can go there shit i ges im going to meet all kinds of cali ppls in sd


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Oct 27 2006, 11:32 PM~6461189
> *wutup eric? damn foo glad to see that ur bike is comin along great! sic did a good job on the paint! congrats! next year for sure when im in el paso i gotta see it in person!
> *


I GOT A 16 INCH FRAME SEEZER BUT ITS NOT A SCHWINN


----------



## *SEEZER*

oh yeah we might be goin to sd too! for sure ill see it then! lol


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

CASPER!!!!!!!!!! OSO'S GONE!! :tears: :tears: HOW U DOIN' CASPER? ME GOOD


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 27 2006, 10:36 PM~6461206
> *I GOT A 16 INCH FRAME SEEZER BUT ITS NOT A SCHWINN
> *


  wut kind is it? maybe ill take it..and how much you askin for it?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Oct 27 2006, 11:36 PM~6461210
> *CASPER!!!!!!!!!! OSO'S GONE!! :tears:  :tears:  HOW U DOIN' CASPER? ME GOOD
> *


PINCHE MONCHIS TE DIJE GUEY TO GET IT BEFORE HE LEFT 
IM GOOD HOMIE U?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 27 2006, 11:35 PM~6461202
> *damn homie did he leave u the supplies? or any thing for u to keep workin on ur frame
> *


NAW HE DIDN'T EVEN LEAVE ME MY FRAME IS AT HIS PAD AND THERE'S NOT WAY TO GET IT, I HAVE TO WAIT ASTA QUE VENGA EL GUEY... CHALE I CAN'T WAIT!! :angry: ... ALRATO HOMIE


----------



## eric ramos

ese culero que guey no te lo dio 
so all his fam is in mex and ur shit is in his room?


----------



## casper805

WAT UP MK


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 27 2006, 11:47 PM~6461247
> *WAT UP MK
> *


nothin, and u


----------



## THE REBIRTH

wats up foos
good morning family just getting in from knotts
ey roger my phone died on me srry bout that homie


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## Aztecbike

HI EVERYBODY


----------



## Aztecbike

Who is taking a bike the bakersfield show?


----------



## eric ramos

sup Aztec :wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Oct 28 2006, 04:32 PM~6464002
> *Who is taking a bike the bakersfield show?
> *


i think only jesses brother


----------



## casper805




----------



## eric ramos

that shis is clean


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 27 2006, 11:41 PM~6461229
> *ese culero que guey no te lo dio
> so all his fam is in mex and ur shit is in his room?
> *


SIMON, ONLY HIS CUZINS R HERE BUT THEY SAID THAT THERE'S NO WAY TO GET IN HIS PAD...  ... FUCK!! :angry: ..LOL... TAKE CARE HOMIE ALRATO...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 28 2006, 05:39 PM~6464176
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN!!! THAT TRUCK IS FUCKEN' BAD AND CLEAN!! IS IN THE NEW ISSUE OF "STREET LOWRIDER MAGAZINE"?? SHIT! I'M JAMMIN' TO GET IT RIGHT NOW!! ALRATO.. :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

9000 replys :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: 
and growin evry day


----------



## 805CARLOS

wass up everyone


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by 805CARLOS_@Oct 28 2006, 07:35 PM~6464574
> *wass up everyone
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:wave:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 28 2006, 08:11 PM~6464681
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

sup homies


----------



## mortalkombat2

wheres er body at :dunno:


----------



## NaturalHighII

parties


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 28 2006, 11:00 PM~6465440
> *parties
> *


my mom didnt let me out tonight :tears: :nono:


----------



## NaturalHighII

well im outta here to a party, ill catch yall fools later, most likely tommorrow


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 28 2006, 11:06 PM~6465450
> *well im outta here to a party, ill catch yall fools later, most likely tommorrow
> *


lucky :biggrin:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:wave:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

CANCLED MY MYSPACE ACCOUNT


----------



## THE REBIRTH

WERE IS EVERYONE AT TODAY


----------



## Aztecbike

uffin:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:wave: 
IM SO STUPID :banghead: 
IM SO SAD RITE NOW :tears:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

srry but u guys gotta send me another freind request i was mad when i deleted my other one

here is my email
[email protected]


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 29 2006, 11:19 AM~6466965
> *CANCLED MY MYSPACE ACCOUNT
> *


WHAT?? :tears: WHY MAN?? DO U HAVE ANOTHER ACCOUNT?? WHAT IS IT?


----------



## eric ramos

u stupid fuker
i was wonderin why it was fuken dealted profile


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 28 2006, 08:10 PM~6464481
> *:rofl:
> art's dick is growin and growin evry day
> *


I KNOW,I KNOU LIKE IT :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: fuken ART!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 sup my chilly willy


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: GOT A BITRHDAY PARTIE TO GO TO...JESSE ILL HIT U UP LATER


----------



## bluepridelowride13

sup punks.........ey chilly will your buddy ship???


----------



## eric ramos

ESE !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos

WHO IS THIS FUKER?







LOOKS LIKE MONCHIS


----------



## bluepridelowride13

hell yea............that looks like monchis..............


----------



## eric ramos

WELL IT AINT ....................
GES WHO IT IS


----------



## bluepridelowride13

el joto de omar............


----------



## eric ramos

:biggrin:


----------



## deville

_* Post Deleted *_


----------



## THE REBIRTH

ART WATS UP WITH THE PIXIE FOOOOO


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 29 2006, 05:38 PM~6468623
> *
> *


If you like it, put it as your avi? :dunno:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

ART U STILL GOIN TO LA TOMMORROW


----------



## THE REBIRTH

ARTISTICS SEND ME A FREIND REQUEST

[email protected]

CASPER GET THOSE OTHER PICS U WERE TELLIN ME FOR MY SLIDSHOW


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 29 2006, 06:48 PM~6468682
> *ART U STILL GOIN TO LA TOMMORROW
> *


yea....


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 29 2006, 06:46 PM~6468673
> *If you like it, put it as your avi? :dunno:
> *


i dont know what the hell it is nomore


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 29 2006, 05:51 PM~6468699
> *yea....
> *


WAT TIME


----------



## Lil Spanks

like at 6


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 29 2006, 04:09 PM~6467886
> *WHO IS THIS FUKER?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKS LIKE MONCHIS
> *


monkey love


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 29 2006, 06:03 PM~6468730
> *like at 6
> *


 GIVE ME A CALL IF U WANT ME TO GO


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 29 2006, 05:52 PM~6468704
> *i dont know what the hell it is nomore
> *


Ouch. Post edited.


----------



## THE REBIRTH

WHO IS GONNA GO WIT U ART


----------



## Lil Spanks

buy myself


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 29 2006, 06:13 PM~6468787
> *buy myself
> *


FINE THEN DONT TAKE ME :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

hore...ill pick you up at 630


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 29 2006, 06:15 PM~6468804
> *hore...ill pick you up at 630
> *


KOOL
BRING THE PIXIE


----------



## Lil Spanks

ight hore


----------



## Lil Spanks

this is how we do it


----------



## eric ramos

niec avitar art lol


----------



## Aztecbike

:thumbsup:


----------



## mortalkombat2

:happysad:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:wave: THIS IS ME NOW CHANGING EVERYTIME I TALK TO HER :happysad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

stop being a little bicth and turn around so i can tap that assssssss :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 30 2006, 04:20 AM~6468846
> *this is how we do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn you guys bein into some hard thug ganster shit right thur :thumbsup:

hno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NaturalHighII

dam this is some gangsta ass shit


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 30 2006, 08:57 AM~6471815
> *stop being a little bicth and turn around so i can tap that assssssss :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


UMMMMMMMMMM..NO


----------



## THE REBIRTH

WERE IS EVERYONE AT


----------



## mortalkombat2

HEY!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Oct 30 2006, 03:26 PM~6474353
> *HEY!!!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

was sup ppl


----------



## NaturalHighII

dam that new Game album is gonna be fucking bad, i just heard a couple previews, and theyre fuckin bad


----------



## THE REBIRTH

WATS UP ROGER

FUCKIN TONYO IS STUPID HITTING OR MEMBERS TO JOIN HIS FUCKEN CLUB THAT IS BS :wave: :nono: 

ART NEEDS TO REGULAT HIS ASS


----------



## NaturalHighII

thats true, but dam that album is gonna be bad


----------



## THE REBIRTH

WHICH SONGS ARE ON THERE


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 30 2006, 03:56 PM~6474626
> *WATS UP ROGER
> 
> FUCKIN TONYO IS STUPID HITTING OR MEMBERS TO JOIN HIS FUCKEN CLUB THAT IS BS :wave:  :nono:
> 
> ART NEEDS TO REGULAT HIS ASS
> *


easy warren G :rofl:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

DAMN IT IS TRUE


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 30 2006, 04:00 PM~6474677
> *DAMN IT IS TRUE
> *


has he ever took some one from one club to RO


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Oct 30 2006, 04:04 PM~6474710
> *has he ever took some one from one club to RO
> *


IDK PROBABLY


----------



## THE REBIRTH

jr90059 HOW MUCH LONGER UNTIL THE SHIRT IS DONE


----------



## NaturalHighII

ah i dont know maybe a day or two, depends how long i take to go and do it, i thinks its done while your there


----------



## THE REBIRTH

IS ART GOIN TO UR HOUSE


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH+Oct 31 2006, 01:56 AM~6474626-->
> 
> 
> 
> WATS UP ROGER
> 
> FUCKIN TONYO IS STUPID HITTING OR MEMBERS TO JOIN HIS FUCKEN CLUB THAT IS BS :wave:  :nono:
> 
> ART NEEDS TO PHUCK HIS ASS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woa easy there buddy I don't swing that way. Damn it Art I told you to stop tryin to game me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2006, 02:04 AM~6474710
> *has he ever took some one from one club to RO
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-THE REBIRTH_@Oct 31 2006, 02:04 AM~6474716
> *IDK PROBABLY
> *



No, I never have. If I know a bike owner is leaving heir club or is unaffiliated I recruit but I have NEVER tried stealing anyone else from out of their club, not even when I was FInest Kreations, that's just not how I do :nono:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 30 2006, 04:40 PM~6475002
> *Woa easy there buddy I don't swing that way.  Damn it Art I told you to stop tryin to game me
> No, I never have.  If I know a bike owner is leaving heir club or is unaffiliated I recruit but I have NEVER tried stealing anyone else from out of their club, not even when I was FInest Kreations, that's just not how I do :nono:
> *


WELL WE SEE THE STUFF U POST AND U HIT UP ACOUPLE OF OUR MEMBERS AND U NEED TO CUT IT OUT


----------



## THE REBIRTH

TONYO 

WE DONT STEAL WE KILL OUR COMPETION


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 30 2006, 04:44 PM~6475041
> *TONYO
> 
> WE DONT STEAL WE KILL OUR COMPETION
> *


speak on it :rofl:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Oct 30 2006, 04:45 PM~6475055
> *speak on it  :rofl:
> *


  DONT TRIP MK
PHX SHOW


----------



## RO-BC

fuck that aint nobody regulating shit aint nobody tryin to recruit mortal kombat he picked u guys and thats his own downfall so what we dont give a rats ass if he comes over or not we would probably kick it with him either way. so dont be barkin on here trying to get anyone to regulate shit cause i really dont think you would wanna do that shit in a non competitive way at any show ( you have been warned) lol


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 30 2006, 04:46 PM~6475060
> *  DONT TRIP MK
> PHX SHOW
> *


PHX show :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

and yall already know i try to keep peace with the heavy hitter clubs such as yourselves but if i gotta defend a member from my family imma do it


----------



## THE REBIRTH

ILL BE BACK I GOTTA GO SETTLE STUFF WITH MY EX
SCARED SHE IS STILL PISSED AT ME AND SHE CAN GET DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

do your thing my ex knew how to get down too lol


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 30 2006, 03:52 PM~6475101
> *fuck that aint nobody regulating shit aint nobody tryin to recruit mortal kombat he picked u guys and thats his own downfall so what we dont give a rats ass if he comes over or not we would probably kick it with him either way. so dont be barkin on here trying to get anyone to regulate shit cause i really dont think you would wanna do that shit in a non competitive way at any show ( you have been warned) lol
> *


WHOA TACO YOU KNOW IM COO WITH YOU BUT WAT YOU TRYING TO SAY HIS DOWNFALL YOU SAYING HE WONT DO GOOD IN THIS CLUB OR WAT ?


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey homie, what exactly you mean, "downfall" wtf do you mean by that?


----------



## mortalkombat2

yeah downfall??? :dunno:


----------



## eric ramos

shit we anit going to down fal like many clubs out there or those that fell a part
we family and we stick togeter


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 30 2006, 03:44 PM~6475041
> *TONYO
> 
> WE DONT STEAL WE KILL OUR COMPETION
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

fuck nah homie we aint falling apart, 7 chapters strong and growing


----------



## eric ramos

if u think we fallin apart we not like other clubs that have rivlvery in they own clubs wtf is all tha about?
haters will always hate and pray for out downfal but i wont happen


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## casper805

WAT UP PINCHE ERIC


----------



## NaturalHighII

sup homies, ey casper i called your house and didnt get no answer


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 30 2006, 04:36 PM~6475353
> *YOU KNOW WHAT FUCK ALL THIS......R.O (BIKE CLUB) GO STEAL YOUR MEMBERS FROM SOME WHERE ELSE...IT TOOK ME THIS LONG TO GET WERE IM AT.. .......NOW LETS SEE YOU DO THE SAME..... FOR UR BIKE CLUB......THATS WHY YOU HAD MOST MEMBERS IN VEAGS CUZ MOST OF ALL THE BIKES WERE YOURS.........IF I HAD BIKES LIKE THAT I WOULD DO THE SAME THING BUT ILL LOOK STUPID AND A WASTE OF MONEY.......THATS ALL I GOT TO SAY......THATS WHY WERE BIG IN CALIF AND YOU GUYS AREN'T.......SO IF YOU WANT TO PM TONY GO AHEAD AND WILL WORK IT OUT....
> *



FUCK YEA ART WHE CONTROL SO.CAL NO OTHER CLUB IS BIGGER THAN US IN SO.CAL


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 30 2006, 04:37 PM~6475363
> *sup homies, ey casper i called your house and didnt get no answer
> *


SERIO ABER CALL AGAIN


----------



## bluepridelowride13

he trying to say this club aint good???like the homie doses said "we fam and we stick together............


----------



## NaturalHighII

`ey any shows btween now and bakers


----------



## eric ramos

simon jesse
sup caspers bitch


----------



## casper805

:wave: casper805, jr90059, mortalkombat2, bluepridelowride13, eric ramos, CHILLY WILLY


----------



## bluepridelowride13

any body bringing they bikes to bakers?


----------



## mortalkombat2

chilly save us from this insanity :rofl:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

?????????


----------



## NaturalHighII

surpise for bakers, about 4+ bikes going


----------



## NaturalHighII

SUP PPL


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 30 2006, 05:38 PM~6475370
> *FUCK YEA ART WHE CONTROL SO.CAL NO OTHER CLUB IS BIGGER THAN US IN SO.CAL
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Oct 30 2006, 06:44 PM~6475405
> *chilly save us from this insanity  :rofl:
> *


u funny mk :rofl:


----------



## NaturalHighII

i thought you were coming art


----------



## NaturalHighII

getting ready for bakers, quick pic


----------



## Lil Spanks

im ready tooo


----------



## NaturalHighII

and to make yall people laugh here goes something


----------



## Lil Spanks

u perve................................show me more


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 30 2006, 10:23 PM~6476966
> *im ready tooo
> *


I WOULD BE READY BUT SUMONE DOSENT WANT TO BRING ME MY PIXIE


----------



## Lil Spanks

tomm than ****.......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 30 2006, 10:25 PM~6476986
> *tomm than ****.......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
> *


OK


----------



## Lil Spanks

eric.................my comm...pahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 30 2006, 10:21 PM~6476956
> *getting ready for bakers, quick pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## NaturalHighII

OK SO FAR ITS GONNA BE MORE THAN 2 BIKES THERE

3 FROM LA, AND 2 FROM VC, JESSES BRO, AND WHO ELSE


----------



## NaturalHighII

I DONT REALLY LIKE HOW MY BIKE LOOKS RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Lil Spanks

three of mine weyyyy


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 30 2006, 11:27 PM~6477002
> *I DONT REALLY LIKE HOW MY BIKE LOOKS RIGHT NOW.
> *


LET ME SIT MY FAT ASS ON IT WITH A THONG BACKWARDS.........OH YEA....VIC LIKES THAT


----------



## NaturalHighII

SO ITS GONNA BE 10+ BIKES


----------



## Lil Spanks

NO.............1...HAHAHA...SUCCKKKKKKAAAAAAA


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Oct 30 2006, 10:26 PM~6476990-->
> 
> 
> 
> eric.................my comm...pahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 30 2006, 10:31 PM~6477031
> *LET ME SIT MY FAT ASS ON IT WITH A THONG BACKWARDS.........OH YEA....VIC LIKES THAT
> *


:barf:


----------



## NaturalHighII

CALLATE GUEY, I WANNA PUT THE CONTI KIT BUT I DONT HAVE THE SPARE TIRE, IF THEY HAVE A BEST PLATING AWARD AT THE SHOW, IM TAKING IT, LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 30 2006, 11:34 PM~6477056
> *
> :barf:
> *


ERIC YOU LOVE IT......LIKE ROGER SAID ITS PAST MY BED TIME...IM OUT


----------



## NaturalHighII

LOL


----------



## eric ramos

lol fuken art with his big ass 80s computer with a black screen :rofl:


----------



## NaturalHighII

well here goes more pics, kinda bored as yall can tell


----------



## bluepridelowride13

ey roger bring my bros spare continental wheels fool.......and them grips too........


----------



## NaturalHighII

well the wheel la tiene art, y los grips well theyre gonna be used on mine during the show


----------



## bluepridelowride13

shit im gonna need some purple nos ones then.......


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 31 2006, 08:23 AM~6476972
> *and to make yall people laugh here goes something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


toot toot :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Oct 31 2006, 03:44 AM~6475405
> *chilly save us from this insanity  :rofl:
> *



Just noticed the caption under your avartar. I'm a member of VGV vato, you chickensh** 11th street better not come our way :roflmao:

Damn that movie was great. Chuco ruined it for everyone :tears: :tears: 

Weird how that movie ended, statistics show that the brother would have been killed in the end according to movies and TV nowadays and Chuco would have lived a guilt filled life :dunno:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 31 2006, 12:29 AM~6477525
> *Just noticed the caption under your avartar.  I'm a member of VGV vato, you chickensh** 11th street better not come our way :roflmao:
> 
> Damn that movie was great.  Chuco ruined it for everyone :tears: :tears:
> 
> Weird how that movie ended, statistics show that the brother would have been killed in the end according to movies and TV nowadays and Chuco would have lived a guilt filled life :dunno:
> *


i watched that movie about a hour ago


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Oct 30 2006, 11:49 PM~6477582
> *i watched that movie about a hour ago
> *


lol caus whe were all talking about those movies huh


----------



## mortalkombat2

yeah :biggrin:


----------



## Aztecbike

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:wave:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 30 2006, 10:31 PM~6477031
> *LET ME SIT MY FAT ASS ON IT WITH A THONG BACKWARDS.........OH YEA....VIC LIKES THAT
> *


 :buttkick: :nono: :scrutinize: :barf: hno:


----------



## RO-BC

let me clear what i said -----> i guess what i wrote sounded wrong but anyways if he joined you guys thats his decicion but who cares and chilly willy you might have been doin this shit for a long time but dont be bad mouthin or accusing nobody of doin shit cause you obviously see what he wrote bout what he said. so just chill you chilly willy ass down homeboy


----------



## RO-BC

let me clear what i said -----> i guess what i wrote sounded wrong but anyways if he joined you guys thats his decicion but who cares and chilly willy you might have been doin this shit for a long time but dont be bad mouthin or accusing nobody of doin shit cause you obviously see what he wrote bout what he said. so just chill you chilly willy ass down homeboy. and plus arent you the same dude who said i couldnt post in your topic well looks like i done it a few times. and casper dont trip homie we still cool bro


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## RO-BC

hey willy grow some thicker skin homie. yeah fuck you guys if your gonna get butt hurt over what tony said. like i said homie we try to keep peace but if yall is gonna act like baby's then we are gonna say fuck'em. i dont hate any of yall but i hate when u guys try to act like yall are better then everyone or something. yeah yall got cali locked down or so you say but that dont mean ya got the right to tell try and put people in there place. so you can take that how ya want homie. it really aint no big deal to me if you except what i say cause to me you aint anyone just like im sure i aint to you but on the real chill with your shit bro cause u aint big and bad so just relax


----------



## TonyO

Calm down dude, lets all just get along. There's enough haters in the world against LOLO bikes, if we fight each other they win.


----------



## RO-BC

YEAH I AINT GOT NO BEEF NEVER DID JUST PUTTIN MY 2 CENTS I DONT HATE NOBODY ON HERE EVEN THE ONES WHO REALLY PISSED ME OFF IN THE PASSED


----------



## Lil Spanks

so me and tony talked and droped this whole thing so everythings cool :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC

hey chilly lets drink some coronas one day ok


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 31 2006, 10:25 PM~6479726
> *hey chilly lets drink some coronas one day ok
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 31 2006, 01:25 PM~6479726
> *hey chilly lets drink some coronas one day ok
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NaturalHighII

sup ppl


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 31 2006, 08:23 AM~6476972
> *and to make yall people laugh here goes something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


She's blowin him down :roflmao:


----------



## NaturalHighII

hell yeah


----------



## bluepridelowride13

we all one big family divided groups so lets just unite and put it down for lowriders.......q'no???


----------



## NaturalHighII

well said homie,


----------



## bluepridelowride13

sup casper joto.............


----------



## Lil Spanks

casper.......****


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 31 2006, 03:06 PM~6480868
> *casper.......****
> *


your the one that walks around the show with victor holding hands with your loui veton purse


----------



## bluepridelowride13

hahahahah all i seen is the purse not holding hands with victor.....maybe in bakers.............


----------



## Lil Spanks

and you got a problem with that... :angry: :rofl: your next


----------



## bluepridelowride13

next rape victim..........


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Oct 31 2006, 05:11 PM~6480889
> *next rape victim..........
> *


your next jesse :biggrin:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 31 2006, 04:11 PM~6480896
> *your next casper :biggrin:
> *


lol i knew it......... :0


----------



## TonyO

Here you go MK this one's for you. You remember these pics. SuperShow 2001. Back when we were a whole club, our last real SuperShow with FK. Spawn took the title. You can see me on the far left in the black hat pimpin a cheezy :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Oct 31 2006, 05:11 PM~6480889
> *next rape victim..........
> *


than next...mk..than...jr805...whos next...... :rofl:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

not me i'll give you eric but not me..........


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Oct 31 2006, 03:13 PM~6480907
> *lol i want u art.........  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## bluepridelowride13

you want him??? i knew it you gay basterd.......


----------



## Aztecbike

:biggrin: SUP EVERYBODY


----------



## NaturalHighII

Sup ppl, whos ready for bakers


----------



## NaturalHighII

Ey for all those going to Bakers well here goes the info you guys need,

its $15 per bike and 2 admittance passes, and if you wanna show indoors, well you need to go and setup Saturday, otherwise, Sunday.

for classesnly 4 of them

2 wheel street & mild

3 wheel street & mild

they said if enough bikes show they'll add classes


----------



## bluepridelowride13

frankies bike is not ready needs rims and a head set...................and it sucks cus theres no low bike shops here....


----------



## bluepridelowride13

shit wat class is my bros bike??


----------



## bluepridelowride13

add a vioce note in my myspace page.......


----------



## bluepridelowride13

add a vioce note in my myspace page.......


----------



## bluepridelowride13

add a vioce note in my myspace page.......


----------



## NaturalHighII

yuor bros, i think its a semi, but theyll put you in mild,


----------



## bluepridelowride13

oh ok then so how many bikes going???


----------



## NaturalHighII

8+


----------



## bluepridelowride13

ok then ............shit we need alot of other shit.......head set,rims,grips,and need to do something special to the mirrors........


----------



## Lil Spanks

than ill go sat....and taking two o.g bikes


----------



## Lil Spanks

i love halloween cuz all the girls get to dress up like sluts today.....


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:wave: I SCORED MY SIS GOT A GANG LOAD OF KANDY


----------



## mortalkombat2

: good night :wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 1 2006, 05:58 AM~6481940
> *i love halloween cuz all the girls get to dress up like sluts today.....
> *


x2 I saw so many hot chicks dressed up as devils, slutty nurses, vampires, etc. :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Nov 1 2006, 09:54 AM~6483254
> *:wave: I SCORED MY FIRST GANG BANG LAST NIGHT WITH ART AND CASPER
> *



Cochino :nono: :barf: :around:




:roflmao:


----------



## RO-BC

I HAD ONE HOT NURSE COME TO MY HOUSE LAST NIGHT THE REST OF THE HALLOWEENIES WHERE ALL KIDS THAT SCARED THE HELL OUT OF ME


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 1 2006, 08:47 AM~6483964
> *Cochino :nono:  :barf:  :around:
> :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Nov 1 2006, 12:54 AM~6483254
> *:wave: I SCORED LAST NIGHT.MY NEW NICK NAME IS PILLOW BITTER...I DONT KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS...
> *


 :0


----------



## bluepridelowride13

hhaahahahaahaah pillow bitter......were you get all this shit from chilly??is it self experience??or casper eric tell you??


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 1 2006, 07:34 PM~6484481
> *hhaahahahaahaah pillow bitter......were you get all this shit from chilly??is it self experience??or casper eric tell you??
> *



I think its self experience :thumbsup:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

i knew it..........


----------



## bluepridelowride13

my great-garndmother just died today at 6:34 am at 98....im so sad.......she was cool when we was all younger........


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 1 2006, 07:40 PM~6484516
> *my great-garndmother just died today at 6:34 am at 98....im so sad.......she was cool when we was all younger........
> *


Sorry to hear but at least she lived a long life right? :angel:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

yup........


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 1 2006, 08:40 AM~6484516
> *my great-garndmother just died today at 6:34 am at 98....im so sad.......she was cool when we was all younger........
> *


dam she lived to be old 
sorry to hear wat happened jesse


----------



## bluepridelowride13

gracias for your support fam........and tony-o


----------



## Lil Spanks

r.i.p. granny :angel:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 1 2006, 12:10 PM~6485363
> *r.i.p. granny :angel:
> *


 :tears: :angel: 

SHE WILL ALWAYS BE WITH U HOMIE


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Nov 1 2006, 02:39 PM~6485870
> *:tears:  :angel:
> 
> SHE WILL ALWAYS BE WITH U HOMIE
> *


are you going to barkers or what????????????let me know


----------



## bluepridelowride13

yea rebirth go!!! i wanna see all thee artistics together for a club pic.........


----------



## Lil Spanks

im out.......be back later


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 1 2006, 02:40 PM~6486180
> *yea rebirth go!!! i wanna see all thee artistics together for a club pic.........
> *


YUP ILL B THERE FOR SURE


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 1 2006, 03:40 PM~6486180
> *yea rebirth go!!! i wanna see all thee artistics together for a club pic.........
> *


YES.....NOTE TO MEMBERS.....WHO EVERS GOING NEXT SUNDAY..WE WILL TAKE A GROUP PIC OF WHO EVER SHOWS UP...


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 1 2006, 02:42 PM~6486192
> *YES.....NOTE TO MEMBERS.....WHO EVERS GOING NEXT SUNDAY..WE WILL TAKE A GROUP PIC OF WHO EVER SHOWS UP...
> *


YUP WILL MY SHIRT BE READY :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 2 2006, 12:42 AM~6486192
> *YES.....NOTE TO MEMBERS.....WHO EVERS GOING NEXT SUNDAY..WE WILL TAKE A GROUP PIC OF WHO EVER SHOWS UP...
> *



Post pics and take some TonyO style detail pics of some of the bikes


----------



## NaturalHighII

yes the shirt will be ready, im gonna go do it today


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Nov 1 2006, 03:03 PM~6486324
> *yes the shirt will be ready, im gonna go do it today
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Nov 1 2006, 03:44 PM~6486205
> *:biggrin:
> YUP WILL MY BOOTY SHORTS BE READY :biggrin:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## NaturalHighII

este guey, cant say nothing cuz he turns it around


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Nov 2 2006, 02:03 AM~6486669
> *este guey, cant say nothing cuz he turns it around
> *


:roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Nov 1 2006, 05:03 PM~6486669
> *i wanna see him in his booty shorts
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 2 2006, 02:27 AM~6486828
> *
> *


:barf: :around:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 1 2006, 02:44 PM~6486208
> *Post pics and take some TonyO style detail pics of some of the bikes
> *


im sure some artistics will!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

bring some shirts to the show bring a 2x tall for me and 3x tall for frankie........you will get your cash here fool........


----------



## NaturalHighII

i was bored. so i did some "home made engraving", supposively


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Nov 1 2006, 04:20 PM~6487160
> *i was bored. so i did some "home made engraving", supposively
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm sent


----------



## OSO 805

sup bitches im in mex right now perdy tight.......................im geting some twisted spokes tomaro 300 of them and a pair of twisted rimes


----------



## NaturalHighII

how much for the spokes


----------



## Aztecbike




----------



## NaturalHighII

ey oso, do me a big favor and buy me some twisted spokes


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Oct 27 2006, 11:05 PM~6461063
> *FUCK I TOLD THAT FOO TO GIVE ME MY FRAME SO THAT I COULD WORK ON IT WHILE HE'S GONE BUT HE DIDN'T DO SHIT!! :angry:  FUCK!!... BUT HIS CUZINS "THE TWINS" R GONNA TRY AND GET MY FRAME FROM OSO'S PAD  :0   .. SIMON.. SO I HOPE I CAN GET IT AND WORK ON IT WHILE HE'S GONE CUZ WE'RE GOING TO THAT 1 SHOW IN SANTA MARIA "TOYS FOR TOTS" OR SUM SHIT LIKE THAT BY "VIEJITOS C.C." SO WHO'S GOING?? IS ON DECEMBER 2.. I'M GONNA TAKE A PIX OF THE FLYER AND POST IT UP.. SIMON...
> *


puto monchis :0 i couldent fit the frame in the van  it was packet ass fuck  but we still finsh it for other shows :biggrin: dount get mad fool.............................................wy you homies talking shit :angry: ...................................you think thers no computers in mexico or wat :uh: ................................................................roger im real low on money im wasting it all tomaro  but the fool im geting them from is going to bring me 12 packs in 5 months :biggrin:  close 2 my pad so ill be hooking up thee artistics members real cheap  :biggrin:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

oso dont buy them fool i can get them for way cheaper..................


----------



## Lil Spanks

what are all my citters at????


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey art, wtf does "the return" mean


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Nov 1 2006, 07:02 PM~6487733
> *ey art, wtf does "the return" mean
> *


 :0 secret lol............... :0


----------



## Aztecbike

So have you called that foo up yet roger?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Nov 1 2006, 08:14 PM~6487807
> *So have you called that foo up yet roger?
> *


YEA ROGER :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

wat guy????????and shit still need alot of shit for purple haze...


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 1 2006, 06:26 PM~6487869
> *wat guy????????and shit still need alot of shit for purple haze...
> *


wat do u still need jesse?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 1 2006, 08:26 PM~6487869
> *wat guy????????and shit still need to do alot of pumpimg and gridding on casper......
> *


 :0


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 1 2006, 06:29 PM~6487891
> *i love u casper*


ey ey i dont go that way art thats wat whe got victor in the club for


----------



## bluepridelowride13

ummmm steering tube and rims and from my part some customizing to the mirrors and no display for this time........and the most important part is money!!!! lol


----------



## bluepridelowride13

whos victor any way......im guessing is rebirth......


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 1 2006, 06:34 PM~6487939
> *whos victor any way......im guessing is rebirth......
> *


yea


----------



## bluepridelowride13

shit this city sucks ass no lowrider bike shop any where around.....my brother just got chain,head set,and fuckers gave him a bmx seat clamp :angry: :angry: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 1 2006, 08:36 PM~6487953
> *yea i want art to tap my ass and make me a new one..
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

im ust posting it.........nov.4

Old Memories (SGV) will be hosting their 4th annual Christmas Toy Drive and Classic Car Show at the Autozone located at 9920 Paramount Blvd in the city of Downey. Vehicles move in from 8 am to 11 am. Trophy time at 3 pm. Limited Space. Fee $15.00 Rain date is Nov 11. For more information call Ray 213 494-4441 or Augi at 562 577-5794. Santa will be there.


----------



## bluepridelowride13

http://www.flowgo.com/star/index.cfm?i=346F093645F84034 look this is frankies........this song is for his bike he said..........

http://www.flowgo.com/star/index.cfm?i=01DB5E16768547A6 and this is mine....enjoy


----------



## NaturalHighII

whos going to that show on the 4th


----------



## bluepridelowride13

http://www.flowgo.com/star/index.cfm?i=7B42EE0A66D74755

here goes arts song for casper.............


----------



## bluepridelowride13

http://www.flowgo.com/star/index.cfm?i=7AFF4C501D2F4F89

look at erics song.......


----------



## THE REBIRTH

HEY


----------



## NaturalHighII

sup ppl


----------



## THE REBIRTH

SUP IM OUT


----------



## mortalkombat2

:


----------



## eric ramos

sup fukers n art i been busy and im pissed off ....................
laters


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 2 2006, 08:20 AM~6490070
> *sup fukers n art i been busy and im pissed off ....................
> laters
> *


ahh your always pissed off ...


----------



## Lil Spanks

IT'S CONFIMED..THAT'LL ILL BE LEAVING SAT MORING TO B.K SO ILL SEE U GUYS SUNDAY..


----------



## noe_from_texas

:uh:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

cool.....you giving ppl a lift???or they driving they own cars??


----------



## Lil Spanks

im going with my lady and rebirth


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 2 2006, 05:20 PM~6490070
> *sup fukers n art i been busy and im pissed off ....................
> laters
> *


Art, go Chilly Willy on his ass :buttkick:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 2 2006, 11:13 AM~6491562
> *im going with my lady and rebirth
> *


NOT ANYMORE....  ...I TOLD U WHY ART :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :


----------



## Lil Spanks

u suck..


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 2 2006, 02:05 PM~6492249
> *Art,  go Chilly Willy on my ass :buttkick:
> *


 :0 tonyo ....i dont swing that way.....but if you want me too wellllll.... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 3 2006, 12:22 AM~6492827
> *:0 tonyo ....i dont swing that way.....but if you want me too wellllll.... :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



Chilly Willy says "DO IT DO IT NOW!!!!!!!!"


:roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

hey wheres everyone at.......damm hores


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 3 2006, 02:25 AM~6493890
> *hey wheres everyone at.......damm hores
> *



They're all out on the street corners makin you money with their culos like you told them to  

J/K :rofl:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

WHERE WERE U AT TRAMP
ART HOW LONG HAVE U AND UR LADY BEEN TOGHTER


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 2 2006, 04:26 PM~6493907
> *They're all out on the street corners makin you money with their culos like you told them to
> 
> J/K  :rofl:
> *


 :nono: U ARE WORKIN FOR ART TONYO :biggrin:   :cheesy:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 2 2006, 04:26 PM~6493907
> *They're all out on the street corners makin you money with their culos like you told them to
> 
> J/K  :rofl:
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :nono: U ARE WORKIN FOR ART TONYO


----------



## Lil Spanks

6 years and get back on the coner and make me money.... :rofl:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 2 2006, 04:29 PM~6493926
> *6 years and get back on the coner and make me money.... :rofl:
> *


 HELL NO WE WONT GO WELL NO WE WONT GO  

DAMN SHE PUT UP WITH U FOR 6 YEARS :biggrin: O SNAPS


----------



## Lil Spanks

yea ur lady put it up with me....hahahaha..............suckkkaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa












































aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## THE REBIRTH

YOU WISH SHE DID



SUKKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
















































AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA






HATTERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
































RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


LOL


----------



## bluepridelowride13

so when and where is the show again?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 2 2006, 05:44 PM~6494074
> *so when and where is the show again?
> *


in bk next week at the fairgrounds


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Nov 3 2006, 02:30 AM~6493935
> *HELL NO WE WONT GO WELL NO WE WONT GO
> 
> DAMN SHE PUT UP WITH U FOR 6 YEARS  :biggrin: O SNAPS
> *



x2 :around: 

I've only been with mine for 3 and she's buggin me to move in, get married.... :uh: I need to get me a chick on the 10 year plan :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 2 2006, 04:55 PM~6494171
> *x2 :around:
> 
> I've only been with mine for 3 and she's buggin me to move in, get married....  :uh:  I need to get me a chick on the 10 year plan :thumbsup:
> *


DAMN

SHE IS RUSHIN U
LOL


SHE WANTS KIDS OR NO?


----------



## eric ramos

shit art i am always mad cus i have a fuked up temper lol :rofl:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 2 2006, 05:03 PM~6494221
> *shit art i am always mad cus i have a fuked up temper lol :rofl:
> *


 ANGER MANAGEMENT


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Nov 3 2006, 02:56 AM~6494180
> *DAMN
> 
> SHE IS RUSHIN U
> LOL
> SHE WANTS KIDS OR NO?
> *



She hasn't pulled the kid card out yet, that was my ex. She was always nagging my ass for kids. My current girl would just be happy to move in and get married but I ain't ready to settle down just yet. She just turned 21, the good thing about having a GF younger than you is their bilogical clock won't start ticking for a few more years :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos

fuk u mofo  jk :biggrin: 
u see i think i would need it now


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 2 2006, 05:05 PM~6494257
> *She hasn't pulled the kid card out yet, that was my ex.  She was always nagging my ass for kids.  My current girl would just be happy to move in and get married but I ain't ready to settle down just yet.  She just turned 21, the good thing about having a GF younger than you is their bilogical clock won't start ticking for a few more years :thumbsup:
> *


YET IS THE KEY WORD
HERE TONYO


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 2 2006, 05:05 PM~6494260
> *fuk u mofo  jk :biggrin:
> u see i think i would need it now
> *


ILL BE UR COUNSLOR


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Nov 3 2006, 03:09 AM~6494293
> *YET IS THE KEY WORD
> HERE TONYO
> *



Yeah I know she'll bug me eventually but I still got some time


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 2 2006, 08:49 AM~6490938
> *:uh:
> *


wats rong noe?


----------



## Aztecbike

sup everybody


----------



## Aztecbike

:thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos

my counsler????????? fuk them all lol


----------



## bluepridelowride13

http://www.flowgo.com/star/index.cfm?i=7AFF4C501D2F4F89

look at erics song.......


----------



## eric ramos

flow go is fuken gay bitch
that web site is for retards :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagggg


----------



## THE REBIRTH

ARTTTTTTTTTTT
ERICCCCCCCCCC

DAMN THOSE FILMS ARE FUNNY HOMIE


----------



## Lil Spanks

and your a horrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 2 2006, 09:14 PM~6495848
> *and your a horrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> *


LIKE URRRRR FACEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Lil Spanks

lol....***


----------



## bluepridelowride13

ey art so you bringing them fans?? i'll pay you over here


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 2 2006, 10:20 PM~6495893
> *ey art so you bringing them fans?? i'll pay you over here
> *


I BARLEY HAVE MONEY FOR NEXT WEEK


----------



## bluepridelowride13

so wat send it??? and bring the continental's wheel too......


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 2 2006, 10:27 PM~6495947
> *so wat send it??? and bring the continental's wheel too......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

cool


----------



## casper805

:wave: WERES ERICA AT


----------



## THE REBIRTH

JACKING OFF
LOL
HAHAHAHA
CASPERRRRRR


----------



## bluepridelowride13

http://www.flowgo.com/star/index.cfm?i=986E1B8504CC48D4 

heres rebirth's girls cartoon........


----------



## bluepridelowride13

http://www.flowgo.com/star/index.cfm?i=6E952BFA438243F5

here goes rebirth's cartoon.....


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 2 2006, 09:57 PM~6496190
> *YUP
> *


HAHAHAHA


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Nov 2 2006, 08:55 PM~6496174
> *JACKING OFF
> LOL
> HAHAHAHA
> CASPERRRRRR
> *


PINCHE VICTOR WHY YOU LEAVE HOMIE

WERES THAT JOTO ART AT


----------



## bluepridelowride13

so after every one was coming now its just art....


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 2 2006, 10:05 PM~6496241
> *PINCHE VICTOR WHY YOU LEAVE HOMIE
> 
> WERES THAT JOTO ART AT
> *


LEAVE WAT


----------



## THE REBIRTH

CHAT WHEN I GET BACK FROM THE SHOWER
WHO IS DOWN


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 2 2006, 10:05 PM~6496241
> *PINCHE VICTOR WHY YOU LEAVE HOMIE
> 
> WERES THAT JOTO ART AT
> *


JACKING OFF WITH ERIC
LOL

THEY NASTYYYY


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 2 2006, 10:05 PM~6496245
> *so after every one was coming now its just art....
> *


I REALLY WANT TO GO :uh:


----------



## Aztecbike

sup casper


----------



## casper805

sup foo wat u been up to


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:wave:


----------



## casper805

:machinegun:


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: long time no see lol :rofl: sup fukersssssssssssssssssssss n art!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## REC

:wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 3 2006, 07:58 PM~6500815
> *:wave:
> *


WAT UP REC WATS THAT ON YOUR AVITAR


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 2 2006, 10:53 PM~6496156
> *:wave: I REALLY LOVE U JESSE, BUT HOW DO WE TELL THE GUYS?
> *


 :0 :rofl: :barf:


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 3 2006, 09:06 PM~6500840
> *WAT UP REC WATS THAT ON YOUR AVITAR
> *


my new project


----------



## eric ramos

RECCCCCCCCCCCCCC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 3 2006, 09:12 PM~6500868
> *RECCCCCCCCCCCCCC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:
> *


how the bike?Eric and updates?


----------



## eric ramos

:tears: savin up feria so noting new for it just sittin under my bed :tears:


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 3 2006, 09:15 PM~6500886
> *:tears: savin up feria so noting new for it just sittin under my bed :tears:
> *


Iam going to Odessa for sure you going?


----------



## eric ramos

yes sir !!!!!!!! :biggrin: talk to my dad hes like fuk it cus he makes trips over ther often cus hes s truck driver


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 3 2006, 08:12 PM~6500867
> *my new project
> *


U GOT A BETTER PIC OF IT


----------



## eric ramos

wen is it anyways rec?????????/


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 3 2006, 09:21 PM~6500912
> *U GOT A BETTER PIC OF IT
> *


Well ill be keeping it a secret  sorry but all i can say it will be a good one


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 3 2006, 09:21 PM~6500913
> *wen is it anyways rec?????????/
> *


Nov 19


----------



## eric ramos

ohhhh shit i cant make it i have a 15era that im goin to be on is on that day  fuk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 2 2006, 09:14 PM~6495848
> *and im a horrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> come do me casper and suck on my cleto eric.......
> *


----------



## Aztecbike

:buttkick:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 3 2006, 11:09 PM~6498333
> *
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## NaturalHighII

ready for tommorrow art?

that fool eric is, i am too, we gonna pull up aty around 9


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Nov 4 2006, 12:47 AM~6499002
> *ready for tommorrow art?
> 
> that fool eric is, i am too, we gonna pull up aty around 9
> *


ight ill be there


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

:wave:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

ARTTTTT

IS A SUKKKAAAAAAAAAA

WATS GOIN ON TOMMORROW


----------



## bluepridelowride13

yea???


----------



## bluepridelowride13

ummmmmmmmmmm????


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:wave:


----------



## mortalkombat2

:wave:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

:wave:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

HEY FOOS

U GUS AT SKOOL


----------



## bluepridelowride13

nope not me fool im at home.......im sick.........


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Nov 4 2006, 01:51 AM~6499838
> *HEY FOOS
> 
> U GUS AT SKOOL
> *


nope


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 4 2006, 01:57 AM~6499865
> *nope
> *


WERE U AT MK

I SENT U A FREIND REQUEST ADD ME ON MYSPACE


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 4 2006, 01:57 AM~6499864
> *nope not me fool im at home.......im sick.........
> *


RITE "SICK"  

THAT DOSENT WORK FOR ME ANYMORE :angry: 

HAVE TO THINK OF NEWS ONES TO USE :biggrin:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

use pregnat or i got raped like eric does..............


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

HEY WHATS UP HOMIES 

ANY ONE HAVE A LOWRIDER TRIKE FOR SALE


----------



## RO-BC

sup artistics family how yall doin


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: sup to all 
we doing fine i think art n roger n aztec bike is at some show 
fuken art keep harrasing my sister jk 
lo l:rofl:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

we cool.....how about you guys???


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 4 2006, 06:40 PM~6504860
> *i love cock....how about you guys???
> *


:ugh: :barf:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 4 2006, 06:16 PM~6505005
> *i like guys grabing my ass
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos

:barf: ey fukers anyk won wana chat?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 4 2006, 06:31 PM~6505030
> * :cheesy:  ey fukers any one wana play grab ass
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 4 2006, 04:36 PM~6504208
> *:wave:
> art want's to get with my sister  :thumbsup: go for it art
> lo l:rofl:
> *


 :thumbsup: o.k eric........


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: ahahaha 
hoochie shirt lol
any fuker wana go to chat 
and casper dont fuken edit the shit mofo


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 4 2006, 08:28 PM~6505019
> *:0 art made love to me last night and i bit that pillow like i nevered bit that pillow before....grrrrrrrrrr
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 4 2006, 08:37 PM~6505046
> *:rofl: ahahaha
> hoochie shirt lol art weres my shirt....
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 4 2006, 06:37 PM~6505049
> *eric last night was the best i love the way you played with my ass
> *


dam art i new your lady loved it i didnt know you did 2


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Nov 4 2006, 07:37 PM~6505049-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CHILLY [email protected] 4 2006, 07:39 PM~6505060
> *  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry:
> <!--QuoteBegin-casper805_@Nov 4 2006, 07:40 PM~6505064
> *dam art i new your lady loved it i didnt know you did 2
> *


 :angry: 
fuk u casper


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 4 2006, 08:40 PM~6505064
> *dam art i loved it last night..i want more.....
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 4 2006, 06:41 PM~6505069
> *
> fuk me casper
> *


no eric i dont wana catch wat ever art gave you but ill do your sister anytime


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 4 2006, 06:42 PM~6505074
> *weres my lover victor i miss him so much
> *


didnt he go to the show with you


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: damn we stuid as fuk lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 4 2006, 08:42 PM~6505076
> *eric i want you to video tape art busting a train on me......damm it feels good
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos

:barf: no thanks casper


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 4 2006, 08:48 PM~6505106
> *:barf: o.k casper, so i can look at your pimpled ass while im banging you too.....
> *


 :0


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 4 2006, 06:46 PM~6505098
> *casper you got the video of when eric jesse and victor busted a train o me
> *


naw art i dindt video tape that i think it was jesses bro


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 4 2006, 06:48 PM~6505106
> *please fuck me art
> *


go for it art


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 4 2006, 08:51 PM~6505124
> *hey cup cake....remeber the video tape...one deep night in casper..staring art.....the bicth...casper....good ol days....my ass is still sore
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Nov 4 2006, 07:49 PM~6505111-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-casper805_@Nov 4 2006, 07:51 PM~6505124
> *naw art i dindt video tape that i think it was jesses bro
> *


i remember taht damn we was tag teamin on art all sic
we made that bitch squiel :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 4 2006, 08:48 PM~6505106
> *:barf: art do you still want the tape of you and my sis banging and than me????
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 4 2006, 06:54 PM~6505147
> *:rofl:
> i remember taht damn we was tag teamin on art all sic
> we made that bitch squiel :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

lol


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 4 2006, 06:54 PM~6505145
> *hey eric i love that pink thong you got mme it fits perfect
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

fuck you guys....homos..


----------



## eric ramos

:tears: dont call me no ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 4 2006, 11:06 AM~6502784
> *sup artistics you guys are still #1....*


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 4 2006, 07:00 PM~6505173
> * call me ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


ok


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 4 2006, 09:00 PM~6505173
> *:tears: i know i am a ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 4 2006, 07:00 PM~6505170
> *fuck you guys....homos..
> *


u got pics of todays show?


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Nov 4 2006, 08:01 PM~6505176-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :worship: !!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-casper805_@Nov 4 2006, 08:01 PM~6505178
> *ok
> *


:tears:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 4 2006, 09:01 PM~6505178
> *no call me a ****... :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 4 2006, 08:03 PM~6505183
> *u got pics of todays show?
> *


X2
i still was trippin u called me from a show lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 4 2006, 09:03 PM~6505183
> *u got pics of my little small penis?
> *


 :0


----------



## RO-BC

HEY YALL MIND IF I POST UP A FLYER


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 4 2006, 07:03 PM~6505185
> *i stand on the corner holding a sighn that says will fuck for beer
> *


at every show huh


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 4 2006, 08:04 PM~6505195
> *:0
> *


of his baby dick :rofl:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 4 2006, 08:05 PM~6505203
> *at every show huh
> *


 :0 owed!!!!!!!!!!!! :burn:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 4 2006, 07:05 PM~6505200
> *HEY YALL MIND IF I POST UP A FLYER
> *


go for it


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 4 2006, 09:07 PM~6505209
> *go for it
> *


no :angry:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 4 2006, 07:06 PM~6505207
> *art owns my ass  :biggrin:
> *


i thought omar did


----------



## Lil Spanks

if it has to do with ur club..no but other than that :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 4 2006, 07:07 PM~6505211
> *i love u casper
> *


ey i think victors gonna get mad at you


----------



## RO-BC

FINE NEVERMIND IM JUST TRYIN TO GET THE WORD OUT THERE FOR OUR TOY DRIVE YALL SHOULD COME DOWN FOR IT BUT THATS COOL IF YA DONT WANT OUR FLYER IN HERE THATS WHY I ASKED


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 4 2006, 07:06 PM~6505204
> *i love my baby dick  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## casper805




----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by casper805+Nov 4 2006, 08:08 PM~6505218-->
> 
> 
> 
> i thought victor just banged my ass
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-casper805_@Nov 4 2006, 08:10 PM~6505226
> *i love erics mandigo dick in my panerch
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 4 2006, 09:10 PM~6505226
> *lol..who told you i had a baby dick
> *


 :0


----------



## RO-BC

WELL NEVERMIND LOOKS LIKE I DIDNT HAVE TO POST IT I GUESS THE REST OF YOUR MEMBERS MIGHT BE INTERESTED THANX ANY WAYS


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0


> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 4 2006, 09:10 PM~6505226
> *lol i love the beef :0
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 4 2006, 08:13 PM~6505243
> *:0
> *


jesse told me that u basterd


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 4 2006, 09:17 PM~6505258
> *jesse told me that u basterd
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 4 2006, 07:17 PM~6505258
> *jesse fuck me u basterd
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 4 2006, 09:19 PM~6505275
> *has anybody seen me in farm sex....im good with the horse....both ways..lol
> *


 :barf:


----------



## eric ramos

:barf:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

casper...i still think your a *** :rofl:


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

ericcccccccccccccccccccccccccccc...ill call you 2marrow just to bug you and lucy toooo...hehehehehe


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 4 2006, 07:44 PM~6505348
> *casper...i still think your a *** :rofl:
> *


 :uh: GOOD FOR U BITCH


----------



## Lil Spanks

and you like lttle boys too......show me your boy scout uniform.....


----------



## eric ramos

ahahahah :rofl: boy scout lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

im out.....capser i fuck with you lATER *** HAG


----------



## eric ramos

lol dont let me n victor tag team on ur ass art ,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## NaturalHighII

SUP PPL


----------



## mortalkombat2

sup :cheesy:


----------



## NaturalHighII

AL RATO HOMIES


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 4 2006, 09:56 PM~6505392
> *:uh: who told you that i wear boy scout uniforms :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## back yard boogie




----------



## Lil Spanks

casper you fat fuck........empty ur pm box ...empty all thoses gay ass letters you have saved up........


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: pick up ur phone casper u gots me on hold bitch


----------



## eric ramos

good morin :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 5 2006, 01:08 PM~6508127
> *good morin :wave:
> *


dammm go to bed....


----------



## eric ramos

lol
yep i woke up early


----------



## mortalkombat2

:wave:


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

the rims i was tellin u of art
have some rust but somting some clr wont fix

and i know jesse wants these twisted fantacies :nono: mines fo jk lol


----------



## bluepridelowride13

money buys every thing......and frankie got that money.......


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 5 2006, 01:27 PM~6508208
> *the rims i was tellin u of art
> have some rust but somting some clr wont fix
> 
> and i know jesse wants these twisted fantacies :nono: mines fo jk lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are sick........mk whats up


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13+Nov 5 2006, 12:33 PM~6508225-->
> 
> 
> 
> money buys every thing......and frankie got that money.......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> call up lil devil then pendejo
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 5 2006, 12:35 PM~6508238
> *those are sick........mk whats up
> *


 :biggrin: thanks


----------



## Lil Spanks

i miss tears..... :tears: fernando


----------



## bluepridelowride13

wat happen???no more cleto???


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 5 2006, 12:40 PM~6508258
> *i love to suck on a big cleto!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## bluepridelowride13

you gay fucker i knew you liked it..............


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 5 2006, 01:41 PM~6508261
> *i love black ones too jesse
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos

:barf:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

wat you mean by "too" i dont swing that way buddy....goshhhhhhhhhh


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 5 2006, 12:35 PM~6508238
> *those are sick........mk whats up
> *


nothin


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 5 2006, 01:42 PM~6508273
> *i think your cute jesse and eric
> *


 :0 damm mk


----------



## bluepridelowride13

lol shit art you switch up everything.......


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 5 2006, 12:43 PM~6508278
> *:0 damm mk you got a big pito
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 5 2006, 01:46 PM~6508292
> *and eric's pito is smaller than an ant
> *


 :0 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

lol


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Nov 5 2006, 12:43 PM~6508278-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 damm mk
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn im flaterd why jesse why not victor lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mortalkombat2_@Nov 5 2006, 12:46 PM~6508292
> *
> *


:rofl: ese guey


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 5 2006, 12:47 PM~6508300
> *:0  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :angry: mines bigger than jessese though u told me that remember wen i was puondin ur ass lol :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: mk :worship:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

eric time is money huh..............im gonna sell all my clocks for a gizillion dollas


----------



## bluepridelowride13

ya'll is real straight.........


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 5 2006, 01:48 PM~6508307
> *:angry: mines bigger than jessese though he told me that remember wen i was puondin his ass lol right mk :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: remember wen me and jese taged teamed on ur choochie art?
goodtimes good times .......


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 5 2006, 01:46 PM~6508292
> *eric....i wanna bang ur sister
> *


 :0


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 5 2006, 12:51 PM~6508329
> *:rofl: remember wen me and jese taged teamed on ur choochie art?
> goodtimes good times .......
> *


wat?? we?? i dont swing that way eric......... :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 5 2006, 01:51 PM~6508329
> *:rofl: remember wen you and jese taged teamed on my choochie sis?
> goodtimes good times mk you were there member  .......
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

fuken art i dotn member :rofl:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 5 2006, 12:51 PM~6508330
> *:0 eric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 5 2006, 12:53 PM~6508338
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


i member


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: dammmm mk


----------



## bluepridelowride13

i memer


----------



## Lil Spanks

ight ill talk to you guys later...........


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 5 2006, 12:56 PM~6508350
> *i memer when art hurt my butt
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 5 2006, 12:57 PM~6508354
> *ight ill let you guys bone me later...........
> *


 :0


----------



## bluepridelowride13

http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j233/blu...09587846_4X.jpg

look whats up for auction in a private auction my dad goes to......


----------



## eric ramos

ahahah chon chon u fuker u and jesse are over due so give me ur chon chon !!!!!!!!!!!1

lateres art wtf is that cat doing? hes has tha face cus u givin him beef huh u sic basterd fuken beastiality mofo


----------



## bluepridelowride13

poor cat..........


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 5 2006, 01:00 PM~6508372
> *http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j233/blu...09587846_4X.jpg
> 
> look whats up for auction in a private auction my dad goes to......
> *


needs 2 car washes


----------



## bluepridelowride13

yup and new paint some candy paint!!!!!!!!! organic green........


----------



## bluepridelowride13

so wat eric you not gonna give me a copy of that dvd???


----------



## eric ramos

no i dont kno how to fuken copy i tryed but noting


----------



## bluepridelowride13

can some one explain this ****** how?? i type slo and too confusion...........


----------



## eric ramos

stfu puto 
go back in ur baner mobil with the sarape in the dash and the virgen in the fuken visor


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 5 2006, 01:08 PM~6508417
> *stfu puto
> go back in ur baner mobil with the sarape in the dash and the virgen in the fuken visor
> *


u forgot the van fool them big o space ships with lil wheels.........


----------



## Aztecbike

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## eric ramos

suppppppppppppp 5 Members: eric ramos, mortalkombat2, bluepridelowride13, Aztecbike, jr90059 :wave:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

sup joto


----------



## eric ramos

u for got the burro that u ride to skool :rofl: and no jesse its not for u to be fukin like its a donkey show :nono:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 5 2006, 01:11 PM~6508427
> *sup babes
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Aztecbike

jr you still cant post shit or wha


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 5 2006, 01:12 PM~6508434
> *u for got the burro that u ride to skool  :rofl: and no jesse its not for u to be fukin like its a donkey show :nono:
> *


i ride a donky on daytons bitch and chrome mouldings..... :0 and half moon eye lids.........


----------



## eric ramos

:ugh: wtf?


----------



## Aztecbike

:rofl:


----------



## Aztecbike

go dodgershttp://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e343/mihuera/784905903_l.jpg


----------



## Aztecbike

L.A. DODGERS


----------



## Aztecbike




----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Nov 5 2006, 01:23 PM~6508479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  fukken sweet


----------



## bluepridelowride13

ey i finally got batteries for my cam..lol i took some pics of purple................


----------



## Aztecbike

yeah lol six years ago


----------



## Aztecbike

SUP CASPER


----------



## bluepridelowride13

sup casper ........i took some pics of purple haze today ............


----------



## Aztecbike

MY 65


----------



## Aztecbike

CHICANO RAPPERS: SLOW PAIN & NINO BROWN


----------



## casper805

sup angel you got pics oof the show i heard you got first 
sup jesse weres the pics


----------



## Aztecbike

Yeah i got first but i didnt take any pics sorry


----------



## Aztecbike

Eric got Second


----------



## Aztecbike

Casper did you get the images i sent you for my new project


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 5 2006, 11:37 AM~6508245
> *call up lil devil then pendejo
> :biggrin:  thanks
> *


im gonna buy those pendejo remember


----------



## bluepridelowride13

look at those pics i just took..........


----------



## Aztecbike

Casper did you get the images i sent you for my new project


----------



## bluepridelowride13

look at those pics i just took..........


----------



## Aztecbike

Casper did you get the images i sent you for my new project


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Nov 5 2006, 12:35 PM~6508531
> *Casper did you get the images i sent you for my new project
> *


yea i got them


----------



## Aztecbike

any ideas


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 5 2006, 12:36 PM~6508539
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at those pics i just took..........
> *



shit look at that bike with the new invisible rims


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Nov 5 2006, 12:39 PM~6508550
> *any ideas
> *


boys frame right 20 or 16


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 5 2006, 11:38 AM~6508251
> *i  miss tears..... :tears: fernando
> *


U LIKE MY SPROKET HUH ART







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aztecbike

no its a girl 20 "


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Nov 5 2006, 12:47 PM~6508579
> *no its a girl 20 "
> *


OK ILL DRAW UP SOMETHING 
HERE FOR ANYONE WANTING TO DO A GIRLS FRAME


----------



## casper805

HERES ARTS AVITAR


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Nov 5 2006, 02:20 PM~6508468
> *arts lady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


angel whos that


----------



## Aztecbike

some girl in myspace


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup: you mean in..mypants


----------



## Aztecbike

lol :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 3 thumbs up


----------



## Lil Spanks

rogerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## NaturalHighII

SUP PPL


----------



## NaturalHighII

I CAN POST BUT ITS STILL TRIPPIN OUT A LIL BIT


----------



## Lil Spanks

post what?????????????????????????????????


----------



## Aztecbike

orale pinche roger


----------



## Aztecbike

Roger did Eric get pics from the show


----------



## NaturalHighII

OK LOOK THIS IS WHAT I CANNOT DO, SEE ANY NEW POSTS ON ANY TOPIC, I HAVE TYPE IN THE LINK ITSELF ON THE ADDRESS BAR IN ORDER TO GET TO IT, I CANNOT SEE ANY NEW PMS EITHER


----------



## NaturalHighII

YEAH HE DID


----------



## Aztecbike

When he going to develop them?


----------



## Lil Spanks

yea....................


----------



## Aztecbike

thumbs up :thumbsup: or thumbs down :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lil Spanks

well somethings going up


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## bluepridelowride13

lol she needs a lift.............in my 64.......post link.............


----------



## Lil Spanks

more...............


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 5 2006, 05:25 PM~6509655
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 5 2006, 06:25 PM~6509655
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


new movie called....................deep in the pussy


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 5 2006, 05:11 PM~6509599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I SHOULD SEE IF I CAN PUIT THIS FRAME TO WORK

MY NEXT PROJECT AFTER THE TRIKE


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 5 2006, 05:17 PM~6509630
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOOT WOOT

PIMPIN ART


----------



## NaturalHighII

WATTS UP PUTOS, EY WELL ERIC SAID HES GONNA TRY AND GET THE PICS DEVELOPED TOMMORROW,AND ANGEL IF YOUR ONLINE, HIT ME UP


----------



## THE REBIRTH

ROGER THE SHIRT IS TTT

I HEARD THE NEW GUY FROM LA WENT TO THE SHOW?
THE ONE ME AND ART WENT TO SEE WITH U


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah he went and he beat me, he placed 2nd, and i didnt even place


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Nov 5 2006, 09:28 PM~6511079
> *yeah he went and he beat me, he placed 2nd, and i didnt even place
> *


 :0 :tears: AT LEAST HE PLACED:thumbsup:


----------



## NaturalHighII_old

YUP, AT LEAST,


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 5 2006, 10:09 PM~6511250
> *YUP, AT LEAST,
> *


WHO R U


----------



## casper805

i think thats rogers other profile


----------



## casper805

show in lompoc


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 6 2006, 12:02 AM~6511790
> *show in lompoc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



orale casper y ramon and oso don't have them bikes listas homie


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Nov 5 2006, 11:22 PM~6511889
> *orale casper y ramon and oso don't have them bikes listas homie
> *


if i do deside to go t this show i might have something ready for it


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 6 2006, 12:26 AM~6511904
> *if i do deside to go t this show i might have something ready for it
> *


orale loko so vas air oque homie


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Nov 5 2006, 11:10 PM~6511255
> *ROGER...I THINK I LOVE YOU
> *


 :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 6 2006, 06:57 PM~6513023
> *:0
> *



Whatup? You chillin your willy today? :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

nothing


----------



## THE REBIRTH

ARTTTTT

THEE ARTISTICS SHIRT LOOKED GOOD GOTTA TAKE PICS NOW

IM GONNA GET MY LADY ONE SO SHE CAN GO TO THE SHOWS AND REPRESENT WIT US


----------



## NaturalHighII

OK, SUP PPL, OK LAYITLOW AINT TRIPPIN NO MORE BUT YEAH THAT WAS ME, NATURALHIGHII, I THOUGHT IF I MADE A NEW USERNAEM IT WOULDNT TRIPP BUT IT STILL DID, EY ART I WANTED TO ASK YOU, HOW DID YOU CHANGE YOUR USERNAME BUT KEPT YOUR POSTS AND EVERYTHING? AND ON WEDNESDAY 3 PEOPLE INCLUDING ME ARE GONNA BE REPRESENTING THEE ARTISTICS B.C. HERE AT SCHOOL, ME,ERIC AND SOME HYNA, IM GONNA LEND HER ONE OF THE GIRL SHIRTS,LOL.


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Nov 6 2006, 01:53 PM~6514693
> *OK, SUP PPL, OK LAYITLOW AINT TRIPPIN NO MORE BUT YEAH THAT WAS ME, NATURALHIGHII, I THOUGHT IF I MADE A NEW USERNAEM IT WOULDNT TRIPP BUT IT STILL DID, EY ART I WANTED TO ASK YOU, HOW DID YOU CHANGE YOUR USERNAME BUT KEPT YOUR POSTS AND EVERYTHING? AND ON WEDNESDAY 3 PEOPLE INCLUDING ME ARE GONNA BE REPRESENTING THEE ARTISTICS B.C. HERE AT SCHOOL, ME,ERIC AND SOME HYNA, IM GONNA LEND HER ONE OF THE GIRL SHIRTS,LOL.
> *


ROGER WATS UP HOMIE

I THINK FOR U TO HAVE TO CHANGE UR NAME U HAVE TO TALK TO LAYITLOW THATS WAT CASPER DID FOR ME


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Nov 6 2006, 02:53 PM~6514693
> *OK, SUP PPL, OK LAYITLOW AINT TRIPPIN NO MORE BUT YEAH THAT WAS ME, NATURALHIGHII, I THOUGHT IF I MADE A NEW USERNAEM IT WOULDNT TRIPP BUT IT STILL DID, EY ART I WANTED TO ASK YOU, HOW DID YOU CHANGE YOUR USERNAME BUT KEPT YOUR POSTS AND EVERYTHING? AND ON WEDNESDAY 3 PEOPLE INCLUDING ME ARE GONNA BE REPRESENTING THEE ARTISTICS B.C. HERE AT SCHOOL, ME,ERIC AND SOME HYNA, IM GONNA LEND HER ONE OF THE GIRL SHIRTS,LOL.
> *


what hyna???? :0


----------



## NaturalHighII

SOME GIRL WHO GOT FAM FROM GOOD TIMES, SHE SAID SHES GONNA REPRESENT ARTISTICS THOUG, ILL TAKE PICTURES THOUGH, DONT TRIP


----------



## NaturalHighII




----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 6 2006, 02:07 PM~6514766
> *what hyna???? :0
> *


U

HEY ART WAT TIME U GONNA PICK UP DA CHAIN
HAVE U TALKED TO BONES ON THE PARTS 

HERE IS THE HOMEBOIS NUMBER

(585) 288-6008

PM


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Nov 6 2006, 02:09 PM~6514783
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 NICE
DO ONE OF CREMATOR


----------



## NaturalHighII

AINT GOT NO PIC.

POST ONE FOR ME, BUT USE IMAGESHACK.US TO HOST IT


----------



## Lil Spanks

pic....pic


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Nov 6 2006, 02:15 PM~6514837
> *AINT GOT NO PIC.
> 
> POST ONE FOR ME, BUT USE IMAGESHACK.US TO HOST IT
> *


I HAVE PHOTOBUCKET


----------



## Lil Spanks

<-----------like my kitty


----------



## NaturalHighII

IF YOU USE PHOTOBUCKET, I WONT BE ABLE TO SEE IT CUZ THE SCHOOL HAS IT BLOCKED OFF, SO USE IMAGESHACK.US


----------



## Lil Spanks

pics of the girl...................


----------



## NaturalHighII

GOTT WIT TILL WEDNESDAY


----------



## NaturalHighII

YOU CAN USE IMAGESHACK.US, YOU DONT HAVE TO SIGN UP,


----------



## THE REBIRTH

OK LET ME SEE

ART ASK HIM FOR A STEERINGWHEEL ALSO


----------



## Lil Spanks

pics of girls...


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 6 2006, 02:39 PM~6514980
> *pics of girls...
> *


HERE IS UR LADY ART


----------



## THE REBIRTH

MK WATS UP HOMIE

ART ASK BONES NOWWWW!!!
LOL
FOR REAL SO I NO HOW MUCH TO START SAVING BITCHHH!


----------



## Lil Spanks

no girls....dam it


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Nov 6 2006, 02:46 PM~6515017
> *MK WATS UP HOMIE
> *


 :wave:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 6 2006, 02:47 PM~6515020
> *no girls....dam it
> *


SRRY HERE







:biggrin:


----------



## mortalkombat2

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

NOPE NO GIRLS, GOTTA WAIT TILL WEDNESDAY ART.


----------



## THE REBIRTH

ART BRING MY LIGHT OVER TO N U NO WITCH LIGHT


----------



## NaturalHighII

THE BLACK LIGHT, SO HE CAN SEE WHERE HE NUTS.


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Nov 6 2006, 02:51 PM~6515057
> *THE BLACK LIGHT, SO HE CAN SEE WHERE HE NUTS.
> *


 :twak: :thumbsdown: :buttkick: :nono: :scrutinize: 
YEA AT HIS LADYS HOUSE
O WAIT SHE DOSENT DO THAT WIT HIM SHE TOLD ME IT TOOK FOREVER FOR HIM TOG ET IT UP :biggrin: :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Nov 6 2006, 03:50 PM~6515043
> *NOPE NO GIRLS, GOTTA WAIT TILL WEDNESDAY ART.
> *


 :angry:  no today...right mk


----------



## NaturalHighII

LOL, I KNOW IT TAKES FOREVER, CASPER TOLD ME IT DID, HE SAID BY THE TIME IT HAPPENED, IT WASNT WORTH IT ANYMORE


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Nov 6 2006, 02:54 PM~6515082
> *LOL, I KNOW IT TAKES FOREVER, CASPER TOLD ME IT DID, HE SAID BY THE TIME IT HAPPENED, IT WASNT WORTH IT ANYMORE
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Nov 6 2006, 03:52 PM~6515067
> *:twak:  :thumbsdown:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :scrutinize:
> YEA AT HIS LADYS HOUSE
> O WAIT SHE DOSENT DO THAT WIT HIM SHE TOLD ME IT TOOK FOREVER FOR HIM TOG ET IT UP :biggrin:  :0
> *


so vic's lady came over and haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :0


----------



## THE REBIRTH

ART THIS IS THE DISC BRAKE IM GETTING FROM OSO
WAT AM I MISSING


----------



## NaturalHighII

OH SHIT, THEYRES BOUND TO BE SOME SHIT GOING DOWN BETWEEN ART & VICTOR


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Nov 6 2006, 03:56 PM~6515095
> *ART TAPE THIS ASS
> *


 :0


----------



## NaturalHighII

ART TAPE THIS ASS?????

*TAPE* WTF??? LMFAO.


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 6 2006, 02:52 PM~6515068
> *:angry:   no today...right mk
> *


yeah today :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 6 2006, 03:59 PM~6515122
> *yeah today  :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Nov 6 2006, 02:59 PM~6515121
> *ART TAPED HIS OWN ASS WITH A STRAP ON
> LMFAO.
> *


WAT A ***


----------



## THE REBIRTH

I THINK ART AND MK NEVER GET ANY

THEY SHOULD JOIN ERICS CREW THE NAME IS (NGP)


----------



## NaturalHighII

NOPE UNTIL WEDNESDAY


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Nov 6 2006, 04:01 PM~6515141
> *I THINK ART AND MK NEVER GET ALOT
> 
> THEY SHOULD JOIN ERICS CREW AND BANG THE SHIT OUT OF ME*


 :0 SURE


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Nov 6 2006, 04:02 PM~6515143
> *NOPE UNTIL WEDNESDAY
> *


 :angry:


----------



## NaturalHighII

ILL TRY AND MAEK HER WEAR IT TOMMORROW


----------



## THE REBIRTH

WE SHOULD THONGS AND GIVE THEM OUT TO GURLS WHO TAKE PICS WITH OUR BIKES


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Nov 6 2006, 03:01 PM~6515141
> *I THINK ART AND MK HAVE BIG NUTS
> 
> THEY SHOULD JOIN ERICS CREW THE NAME IS (BNC)
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Nov 6 2006, 04:05 PM~6515168
> *ILL TRY AND MAEK HER WEAR IT TOMMORROW
> *


NNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW   






















































:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 6 2006, 04:06 PM~6515177
> *:uh:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NaturalHighII

I DONT SEE HER TILL 3RD PERIOD


----------



## THE REBIRTH

CASPER WATS UP HOMIE
U GET THE PM


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Nov 6 2006, 02:56 PM~6515095
> *ART THIS IS THE DISC BRAKE IM GETTING FROM OSO
> WAT AM I MISSING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAT IS SHE MISSING


----------



## bad news

caliper bracket and wire for the brake lever plus the lever ! you should plate the caliper also !


----------



## casper805

roger you want your name changed pm me your password and ill do it for u and tell me wat u want the new one to be


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY CASPER, I SENT IT ALREADY. ALRIGHT WELL ILL GET ON LATER, IM GETTING OUT OF SCHOOL AT 2:23 SO IL LGET ON LIKE AT 4 OR LATER.


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 6 2006, 03:14 PM~6515237
> *caliper bracket and wire for the brake lever plus the lever ! you should plate the caliper also !
> *


ANY PICS OF A COMPLET ONE SO I CAN GET AN IDEA


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## THE REBIRTH

DAMN CASPER U GOT ALOT OF PICS


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah he does


----------



## THE REBIRTH

IS THAT ALL HE DOES WHEN HE GOES TO SHOWS

IDK IF I ASKED U THIS ALREADY ROGER BUT FORGET IT

ALL U N UR LADY BACK
CUZ ON 10/27/2006
U WERENT THAT WAS HOLLWEEN HAUNT WHO CARES IF I MISSED SPELLED IT


----------



## NaturalHighII

nah i wasnt at the time


----------



## Lil Spanks

GIRLS GIRLS ROGER


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Nov 6 2006, 04:06 PM~6515611
> *DAMN CASPER U GOT ALOT OF PICS
> *


BECAUSE HE DOES ALOT OF WHACKING IT


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 6 2006, 04:34 PM~6516228
> *BECAUSE HE DOES ALOT OF WHACKING IT
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 6 2006, 06:34 PM~6516228
> *BECAUSE HE DOES ALOT OF WHACKING IT
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Nov 6 2006, 04:11 PM~6516062
> *IS THAT ALL HE DOES WHEN HE GOES TO SHOWS
> 
> IDK IF I ASKED U THIS ALREADY ROGER BUT FORGET IT
> 
> ALL U N UR LADY BACK
> CUZ ON 10/27/2006
> U WERENT THAT WAS HOLLWEEN HAUNT WHO CARES IF I MISSED SPELLED IT
> *


some pics were taken by me some by art and some by jr


----------



## Lil Spanks

<--- LOVE MY PUSSY..LOL


----------



## THE REBIRTH

ART IS A LIL NASTY NASTY :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey angel, so what happened about what i tolfd you yesterday, did you find out anything


----------



## eric ramos

casper stop wackin it 
sup fooooooooooooss :wave:


----------



## Aztecbike

still chekin roger


----------



## Aztecbike

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PUPPETP13

how can i be down?


> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 6 2006, 03:36 PM~6515391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TonyO

Y'all just like dem jail bait hoes don't ya? :ugh:

Phucking Art :uh: 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 7 2006, 01:35 AM~6515382
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


20" Frame with 16" wheels? :dunno: Or is that a 16" frame?  I remember seein that one for sale earlier this year, I regret not buying it but oh well


----------



## Lil Spanks

where are my **** at


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 7 2006, 07:02 PM~6520427
> *where are my **** at
> *



They're all out on their street corners like you told them to


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 7 2006, 10:26 AM~6520601
> *They're all out on their street corners like you told them to
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:wave:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

DAMN I WAS WATCHINGTHAT LOWRIDER VIDEO AND SAY THEE ARTISTICS BIKE

AND SAY THE GAY MK TALKIN BOUT HER BIKE LOL

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

GOTTA FINISH IT TONITE


----------



## NaturalHighII

SUP PPL


----------



## THE REBIRTH

SUP ROGER


----------



## NaturalHighII

NOT MUCH JUST TRYING TO GET EVERYONE TO GO TO BAKERSFIELD


----------



## THE REBIRTH

KRAZIE KRAZIE

ANY LUCK


----------



## NaturalHighII

WELL ME AND ANGEL ARE WORKING ON TRYING TO TAKE ONE OR MAYBE 2 OTHER PEOPLE HERE FROM LA


----------



## THE REBIRTH

KOOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Nov 7 2006, 03:07 PM~6522406
> *DAMN I WAS WATCHINGTHAT LOWRIDER VIDEO AND SAY THEE ARTISTICS BIKE
> 
> AND SAY THE GAY MK TALKIN BOUT HER BIKE LOL
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> GOTTA FINISH IT TONITE
> *


 :dunno: what the hell are you talking about


----------



## Lil Spanks

dammmm roger............pics pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY ART WOULD YOU MIND TAKING ALL OUR BIKES ON A TRAILER IF WE PAY FOR IT, BY THAT I MEAN WOULD YOU TOW IT TO BAKERS


----------



## NaturalHighII

I TOOK A TEST TODAY SO I WASNT ABLE TO SEE HER


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 7 2006, 02:51 PM~6522753
> *:dunno: what the hell are you talking about
> *


THE LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEO OF ALLBIKES

PHUCKER


----------



## THE REBIRTH

THE HIGH SKOOL EXIT EXAM RITE ROGER


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Nov 7 2006, 02:52 PM~6522764
> *EY ART WOULD YOU MIND TAKING ALL OUR BIKES ON A TRAILER IF WE PAY FOR IT, BY THAT I MEAN WOULD YOU TOW IT TO BAKERS
> *


 :0 DO IT


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Nov 7 2006, 03:52 PM~6522764
> *EY ART WOULD YOU MIND TAKING ALL OUR BIKES ON A TRAILER IF WE PAY FOR IT, BY THAT I MEAN WOULD YOU TOW IT TO BAKERS
> *


 :0


----------



## NaturalHighII

YEAH THE CAHSEE,TOMMORROW TOO SO YOU MIGHT HAVE TO WAIT UNTIL THURSADY OR FRIDAY ART


----------



## Lil Spanks

what happen to angel
??????????????


----------



## THE REBIRTH

DAMN TO MUCH TESTING GOIN ON RITE NOW


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Nov 7 2006, 04:00 PM~6522831
> *DAMN TO MUCH TESTING GOIN ON RITE NOW
> *


testing to see if your gay............................................lol :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

jr you a fagggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Lil Spanks

i see you ****


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 7 2006, 03:01 PM~6522847
> *testing to see if your gay............................................lol :biggrin:
> *


NO FOOOOOOOOOOOOO  

ART ASK BONES!!!!!!!!
>:[

NOW>:}


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Nov 7 2006, 04:14 PM~6522894
> *NO my ass hurts from last night art....thanksO
> 
> ART has a big BONEr!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> 
> NOW>:}
> *


----------



## THE REBIRTH

NO BITCHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## THE REBIRTH

ART U WISH ROGERRRR WAS GAYYYYYYYYYYYYY

LIKE U N CASPER
AND MK

AND UR MAIN ERICC


----------



## THE REBIRTH

REPLY TO THE PM ART


----------



## Aztecbike

haver you read the pm i sent you Art


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztecbike

Are you intereted on the car?


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Nov 7 2006, 04:51 PM~6523585
> *Are you intereted on the car?
> *


PICS I MIGHT BE


ARTS GAYYYYYYYYYYY  

HE NEVER GETS BACK TO U ON PMS


----------



## Aztecbike

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Nov 7 2006, 04:53 PM~6523609
> *PICS I MIGHT BE
> ARTS GAYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> HE NEVER GETS BACK TO U ON PMS
> *



LOL .... I dont have any pics a co-workers friend is selling a 1981 chevy caprice 2 door that has been sitting there for a couple of years so it has rust spots but he says everything is there...he says the car may run and his selling it for a couple of bills


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Nov 7 2006, 05:00 PM~6523654
> *LOL .... I dont have any pics a co-workers friend is selling a 1981 chevy caprice 2 door that has been sitting there for a couple of years so it has rust spots but he says everything is there...he says the car may run and his selling it for a couple of bills
> *


ART GET IT IT IS BETTER THAN THAT BET UP SUBURBAN :biggrin:


----------



## Aztecbike

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Nov 7 2006, 05:03 PM~6523682
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :
> *


  

WATS UR NAME HOME


----------



## Aztecbike

MY name is Angel...Victor


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Nov 7 2006, 05:06 PM~6523714
> *MY name is Angel...Victor
> *


YUP THATS ME


IM OUT GONNA LEAVE ROP RITE NOW

L8TERZ ILL BE BACK ON TONITE DONT MISS ME ART


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Nov 7 2006, 06:05 PM~6523704
> * i think i like you angel
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos

fuk ur pussy art!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:wave:


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

WERE IS EVERYONE AT

IT IS BORING LET ME CHECK CHAT


----------



## THE REBIRTH

MK
WATS UP

IM OUT

IS TODAY THE DAY OFF LIL

GOSH
*** MONKEYS


----------



## Aztecbike




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Nov 8 2006, 12:09 AM~6525885
> *MK
> WATS UP
> 
> IM OUT
> 
> IS TODAY THE DAY OFF LIL
> 
> GOSH
> *** MONKEYS
> *


SPEAK ENGISH DUMMY


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Nov 7 2006, 11:51 PM~6525772
> *WERE IS EVERYONE AT
> 
> IT IS BORING LET ME PLAY WITH MY SELF...
> *


 :0


----------



## noe_from_texas

:roflmao:


----------



## NaturalHighII

SUP PPL


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 8 2006, 02:50 PM~6529351
> *I LOVE VIC...I CAME OUT OF THE CLOSET
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

ROGER.......PICS???????????????????


----------



## NaturalHighII

this fool, ey art i have to go to some fools house to check out his bike, you think you can come


----------



## NaturalHighII

WHO IS THIS

NaturalHighII, CHILLY WILLY, GrimReaper, *CHILLY WILLY DADDY*


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup: ....AND GO DOWN THE STREET....IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 8 2006, 03:48 PM~6529691
> *WHO IS THIS
> 
> NaturalHighII, CHILLY WILLY, GrimReaper, CHILLY WILLY DADDY
> *


YEAH AND ITS PISSING ME OFF :angry:


----------



## NaturalHighII

LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 8 2006, 03:51 PM~6529716
> *LOL
> *


WHO IS IT......


----------



## NaturalHighII

TU PAPI,LMFAO!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 8 2006, 03:53 PM~6529733
> *TU PAPI,LMFAO!!!
> *


ITS MAKEING ME MAD................


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 8 2006, 03:48 PM~6529697
> *:thumbsup: ....AND GO DOWN THE STREET....IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN
> *


DO YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT ROGER......


----------



## NaturalHighII

NO???


----------



## Lil Spanks

DOWN THE STREET FROM YOUR PAD


----------



## NaturalHighII

i have no idea what r u talking about


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 8 2006, 03:48 PM~6529691
> *WHO IS THIS
> 
> CHILLY WILLY DADDY
> *


IT COULD BE OSCAR OR CARLOS FROM O.C


----------



## NaturalHighII

COULD BE


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

DAMMMM ROGER


----------



## NaturalHighII

SUP


----------



## Lil Spanks

WASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSUP


----------



## Lil Spanks

NO PIC YET


----------



## NaturalHighII

TOMMORROW


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 8 2006, 04:08 PM~6529865
> *TOMMORROW
> *


BUT TODAYS WENSDAY :tears:


----------



## NaturalHighII

I WAS TESTING


----------



## Lil Spanks

TESTING....HUMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

angel..wad up


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

:wave:


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 8 2006, 03:59 PM~6529781
> *IT COULD BE OSCAR OR CARLOS FROM O.C
> *


 :dunno:  :nono: :nono:


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 8 2006, 03:54 PM~6529742
> *ITS MAKEING ME MAD................
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NaturalHighII

OK WELL I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME THE NEWEST MEMBER TO THE THEE ARTISTICS L.A. CHAPTER. HE GOES BY THE NAME OF EDDIE. THIS WEEKEND WILL BE HIS FIRST SHOW, HES SHOWING HERE IN LA. HE HAS A SAPPHIRE BLUE STREET BIKE. PICS WILL BE POSTE ON EITHER LATER ON OR TOMMORROW BY ART. WELL NOW, LA CHAPTER IS FOUR MEMBERS STRONG, WELCOME EDDIE.


----------



## bluepridelowride13

welcome eddie this is jessie and i hope you get alot of trophies this weekend......in bakers? right??


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 8 2006, 11:31 PM~6532737
> *OK WELL I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME THE NEWEST MEMBER TO THE THEE ARTISTICS L.A. CHAPTER. HE GOES BY THE NAME OF EDDIE. THIS WEEKEND WILL BE HIS FIRST SHOW, HES SHOWING HERE IN LA. HE HAS A SAPPHIRE BLUE STREET BIKE. PICS WILL BE POSTE ON EITHER LATER ON OR TOMMORROW BY ART. WELL NOW, LA CHAPTER IS FOUR MEMBERS STRONG, WELCOME EDDIE.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

NAH HES GOING TO A SHOW HERE IN LOS ANGELES, AND NO EDDIE IS NOT CHILLY WILLY DADDY


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY WHO ARE YOU CHILLY WILLY DADDY


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 8 2006, 11:40 PM~6532791
> *EY WHO ARE YOU CHILLY WILLY DADDY
> *


arts daddy

duhhhhhhh


----------



## NaturalHighII

lol, oh


----------



## bluepridelowride13

its eric or maybe some fool i dont even know thats in the club or maybe arts real dad.........never know.............


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

GUESS WHO DIS IS


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 8 2006, 11:49 PM~6532841
> *its eric or maybe some fool i dont even know thats in the club or maybe arts real dad.........never know.............
> *


 :0 

NOPE
NOT ERIC
N NOT ARTS REAL DADDY COME ON GUESS FOOS

N IM IN DA CLUB


----------



## bluepridelowride13

osa?? fernando? MK? angel? CASPER i bet!!


----------



## bluepridelowride13

who got a bike shop near them??? like the closest?? thats coming to bakers.............


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 8 2006, 09:53 PM~6532861
> *osa??  fernando? MK? angel? CASPER i bet!!
> *


i didnt have internet for 2 days so it couldnt be me


----------



## Lil Spanks

than who is it......................


----------



## Lil Spanks

maybee mike..........


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 8 2006, 10:42 PM~6533163
> *maybee mike..........
> *


wat about carlos from oc?


----------



## Lil Spanks

has to be mike


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 8 2006, 10:53 PM~6532861
> *osa??  fernando? MK? angel? CASPER i bet!!
> *


it aint me


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 9 2006, 12:50 AM~6529710
> *YEAH AND ITS PISSING ME OFF :angry:
> *



:rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 8 2006, 11:53 PM~6532861
> *osa??  fernando? MK? angel? CASPER i bet!!
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :tongue:


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 8 2006, 11:54 PM~6532864
> *who got a bike shop near them??? like the closest?? thats coming to bakers.............
> *


PM ME I CAN GET U STUFF WAT U NEED


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 9 2006, 12:42 AM~6533163
> *maybee mike..........
> *


 :dunno: :thumbsdown:  :nono: :nono: :nono: :scrutinize: :tongue:


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

TONYO WATS UP

I C U :wave: 

U NOE U LIKE OUR TOPIC :rofl:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY DADDY_@Nov 9 2006, 06:31 PM~6534381
> *TONYO WATS UP
> 
> I C U :wave:
> 
> U NOE U LIKE OUR TOPIC :rofl:
> *



Tru dat y'all are a bunch of ass clowns and I mean that in a positive way :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## noe_from_texas

it's "know", not noe, that's my name :twak:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY DADDY_@Nov 9 2006, 09:28 AM~6534361
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :tongue:
> *


ok than who..


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 9 2006, 06:44 PM~6534434
> *it's "know", not noe, that's my name :twak:
> *



You


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 9 2006, 10:07 AM~6534572
> *You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 9 2006, 07:08 PM~6534577
> *:0
> *


Ah you like that one huh? :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 9 2006, 10:13 AM~6534608
> *Ah you like that one huh?  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY DADDY_@Nov 9 2006, 09:30 AM~6534374
> *IM CARLOS FROM GAY ASS OXNARD....J/K..
> *


 :0 OHHHH CASPER IS GONIG TO BE MADD.. :0


----------



## bluepridelowride13

casper is carlos? his real name???


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 9 2006, 11:07 AM~6534971
> *casper is carlos? his real name???
> *


CASPER IS JONNY


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 9 2006, 10:02 AM~6534537
> *ok than who..
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## NaturalHighII

SUP PPL


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 9 2006, 03:00 PM~6536311
> *SUP PPL
> *


SUP VATO


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY FOR REALS HOMIE, QUIEN ERES


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 9 2006, 03:06 PM~6536335
> *EY FOR REALS HOMIE, QUIEN ERES
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY DADDY_@Nov 9 2006, 03:06 PM~6536334
> *IM IN LOVE WITH YOU ROGER
> *


 :0


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

HEY CHILLY WILLY Y U KEEP CHANGIN WAT I SAY THAT AINT KOOL MAN GROW UP


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

DAMN NEW PAGE 488 OF CHILLY WILLYS GAY **** POST

IS HE GAY


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY DADDY_@Nov 9 2006, 03:42 PM~6536541
> *HEY CHILLY WILLY I JUST WANN SAY IM IN LOVE WITH ROGER AND WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO ABOUT IT?????? :angry:
> *


 :0 NOTHING...I JUST WANNA SAY...WHOS THE WOMAN???????????????


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 9 2006, 03:44 PM~6536562
> *:0 NOTHING...I JUST WANNA SAY...WHOS THE WOMAN???????????????
> *


STOP THAT RITE NOW OR ELSE :angry:


----------



## NaturalHighII

THE WOMAN ACCORDING TO ME IS CHILLY WILLY DADDY, CUZ I KNOW IM THE GUY FOR SURE


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY DADDY_@Nov 9 2006, 03:45 PM~6536571
> *STOP WHEN I SRCEAM..O.K.........
> *


----------



## NaturalHighII

THATS WHAT U TOLD ME LAST NIGHT ART


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 9 2006, 03:47 PM~6536590
> *THE WOMAN ACCORDING TO ME IS CHILLY WILLY DADDY, CUZ I KNOW IM THE GUY FOR SURE
> *


NAHH ITS A CHICK.......CUZ I CAN SMELL TUNA FROM HER....HEY DONT TELL VIC BUT HIS LADYS HER DOING U KNOW WHAT...........


----------



## NaturalHighII

AND THEN YOU MAD A FACE LIKE THE LITTLE KITTY ON YOUR AVATAR


----------



## NaturalHighII

LOL, OH SHIT VICS LADY, I DIDNT KNOW SHE ROLL LIKE THAT , EY YOU BETTER WATCH IT ART CON VICTOR WHEN HE COMES IN HERE AND SEES THESE POSTS


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 9 2006, 03:47 PM~6536590
> *THE WOMAN ACCORDING TO ME IS CHILLY WILLY DADDY, CUZ I KNOW IM THE GUY FOR SURE
> *


OK *** MONKEY AND N MY SON MAKE A GOOD COUPLE U GET THE PM I SENT U :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

SHE SAID IF YOU WANNA COME OVER......LOL


----------



## NaturalHighII

YEAH I GOT IT


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY DADDY_@Nov 9 2006, 01:54 PM~6536636
> *OK ME AND N MY SON MAKE A GOOD COUPLE U FELT THE PAIN WHEN I PUT IT IN U  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 OH SHIT


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 9 2006, 03:53 PM~6536629
> *LOL, OH SHIT VICS LADY, I DIDNT KNOW SHE ROLL LIKE THAT , EY YOU BETTER WATCH IT ART CON VICTOR WHEN HE COMES IN HERE AND SEES THESE POSTS
> *


OOOOOOOOOOO

IM GONNA TELL HIM :twak: :nono:


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 9 2006, 03:54 PM~6536639
> *ROGER  YOU WANNA COME OVER......N DO THE NASTY NASTY
> *


 :ugh: :scrutinize: :barf:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY DADDY_@Nov 9 2006, 03:56 PM~6536656
> *OOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> HEY CAN I JOIN... :cheesy:
> *


  SURE


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY DADDY_@Nov 9 2006, 01:57 PM~6536673
> *EY ROGER ILL TELL MY GIRL TO GO OVER......N DO THE NASTY NASTY WIT U
> *


OK PUES, HURRY UP :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 9 2006, 03:52 PM~6536620
> *NAHH ITS A CHICK.......CUZ I CAN SMELL TUNA FROM HER....HEY DONT TELL VIC BUT HIS LADYS HER DOING U KNOW WHAT...........
> *


HE IS GONNA BET UR GUYS ASS WHEN HE FINDS OUT WHAT GUYS BE POSTIN ABOUT HE LADY


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

THE NEWSET MEMBER TO THE FAMILY

CHILLY WILLY DADDY

WAT U SAY CHILLY WILLY

OC CHAPTER


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY DADDY_@Nov 9 2006, 02:00 PM~6536707
> *VICTOR IS GONNA FUCK UR GUYS ASS WHEN HE FINDS OUT WHAT GUYS BE POSTIN ABOUT HE LADY
> *


 :uh: :twak: :guns: :barf:


----------



## Lil Spanks

WOOOOOOOOOO SHE SHOWING ME HER BOOOOOOOOOBS...WOWOWOWWWWWWW  :rofl:


----------



## NaturalHighII

PRETTY SMALL HUH ART,LOL J/P


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 9 2006, 04:03 PM~6536734
> *PRETTY SMALL HUH ART,LOL J/P
> *


YEAH BUT IT TASTE GOOD IN MY MOUTH


----------



## GrimReaper

wat gud art


----------



## Lil Spanks

<----------EVEN MY KITTYS LAUGHING


----------



## NaturalHighII

YUP REAL GOOD, I DIDNT GET ENOUGH FROM HER MYSELF LAST NIGHT


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 9 2006, 04:06 PM~6536768
> *YUP REAL GOOD, I DIDNT GET ENOUGH FROM HER MYSELF LAST NIGHT
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl: VIC.....IF HE EVER COMES ON...WERE PLAYING...WELL ROGER IS...NOT MEEEEEEE :biggrin:


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

THESE ARE THE PICS IM ENTERING IN DA CLUB IS DAT KOOL
LET ME NO WAT U GUYS THINK


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 9 2006, 04:05 PM~6536758
> *wat gud art
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

U GUYS ARE SO FUCKEN STUPID VIC IS GONNA BEAT ARTS ASS UP THEN ROGERS THEN WHOEVER TALKS ABOUT HIS GURL AFTER THOSE 2 HOODRATS ARE DONE


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY DADDY_@Nov 9 2006, 04:09 PM~6536800
> *U GUYS ARE SO FUCKEN COOL
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 9 2006, 04:05 PM~6536758
> *wat gud art
> *


 :0 I HEARD ABOUT THIS I GUY

IS HE GAY :biggrin:


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

SO ARE THOSE BIKES KOOL TO BE IN DA CLUB CHILLY


----------



## NaturalHighII

DAM HOMEBOY IS GETTING MAD LIEK IF HE WAS ACTUALLY VICTOR :scrutinize:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 9 2006, 04:11 PM~6536828
> *DAM HOMEBOY IS GETTING MAD LIEK IF HE WAS ACTUALLY VICTOR :scrutinize:
> *


 :0 ....NAH THIS GUY IS WAY GAY THAN VIC


----------



## Lil Spanks

CHILLY WILLY, CHILLY WILLY DADDY, casper805, DOPEY, NaturalHighII, bluepridelowride13, GrimReaper
LOOK AT ALL THESE HOODRATS AND DONT REPLAY OR SAY WHATS UP


----------



## NaturalHighII

LOL, YEAH THATS TRUE

DAM ALOT OF PEOPEL ON HERE
7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: NaturalHighII, CHILLY WILLY, CHILLY WILLY DADDY, casper805, DOPEY, bluepridelowride13, GrimReaper


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 9 2006, 04:11 PM~6536828
> *DAM HOMEBOY IS GETTING MAD LIEK IF HE WAS ACTUALLY VICTOR :scrutinize:
> *


NOPE I NO THEM BOTH THEY ARE LIKE MY MOM N DAD :biggrin: 

N THEY REALLY CARE FOR EACH OTHER  :biggrin: :cheesy: :0 

I THINK THEY WOULD TAKE A BULLET FOR ONE ANOTHER N MAYBE FOR ME NOT SURE ON THAT ONE


----------



## NaturalHighII

DAM HOW CLOSE ARE YOU TO THEM???


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 9 2006, 04:12 PM~6536836
> *:0 ....NAH THIS GUY IS WAY GAY THAN VIC
> *


SO THIS VICTOR GUY ISNT GAY

TTT
CHILLY ARE U GAY MAYBE WE CAN TALK


----------



## NaturalHighII

NEW PAGE


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY DADDY_@Nov 9 2006, 04:12 PM~6536844
> *ROGER...WOULD YOU CUME AND SPANK ME..
> *


 :0 :barf: :burn:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY DADDY_@Nov 9 2006, 02:09 PM~6536800
> *U GUYS ARE SO FUCKEN STUPID VIC IS GONNA BEAT ARTS ASS UP THEN ROGERS THEN WHOEVER TALKS ABOUT HIS GURL AFTER THOSE 2 HOODRATS ARE DONE
> *


victors a bitch he wont do nothing


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 9 2006, 04:13 PM~6536851
> *DAM HOW CLOSE ARE YOU TO THEM???
> *


IM LIKE THERE BABEBOI


----------



## NaturalHighII

DAM ITS LIEK YALL ARE MEANT FOR EACH OTHER


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY DADDY_@Nov 9 2006, 04:14 PM~6536869
> *IM LIKE THERE BABEBOI
> *


 :0 DAMM ROGER


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 9 2006, 04:14 PM~6536868
> *victors a bitch he wont do nothing
> *


WHO DA FUCK ARE U HOMIE


----------



## NaturalHighII

I SEEN THIS WORD SPELLED EXACLTY LIKE THIS SOME WHERE ELSE, BABEBOI 

OH IT WAS ON MY SPACE ALL OVER VICTOR'S PAGE


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 9 2006, 04:16 PM~6536879
> *I SEEN THIS WORD SPELLED EXACLTY LIKE THIS SOME WHERE ELSE, BABEBOI
> 
> OH IT WAS ON MY SPACE ALL OVER VICTOR'S PAGE
> *


 :ugh: :dunno: :thumbsdown:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY DADDY_@Nov 9 2006, 02:15 PM~6536877
> *WHO DA FUCK ARE U HOMIE
> *


im your daddy bitch :angry: wat a dissapointment


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 9 2006, 04:27 PM~6536893
> *im your daddy bitch  :angry: wat a dissapointment
> *


U WISH U WERE

IS DAT HOW U TALK TO CLUB MEMBERS HOMEGURL


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY DADDY_@Nov 9 2006, 02:28 PM~6536898
> *im sorry daddy
> *


its ok mija :biggrin:


----------



## mortalkombat2

:rofl: mija :rofl:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 9 2006, 02:38 PM~6536949
> *:rofl: mija :rofl:
> *


wat up mk 
wat up jesse


----------



## bluepridelowride13

sup casper


----------



## mortalkombat2

nothin :burn:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 9 2006, 02:50 PM~6537057
> *sup casper
> *


is your bros bike ready for the show?


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

MK WHO DAT B


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 9 2006, 04:52 PM~6537078
> *nothin  :burn:
> *


MK.....WAD UP


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 9 2006, 04:38 PM~6536949
> *:rofl: mija :rofl:
> *


HI MIJHOE


----------



## Lil Spanks

CWD.......IM GOING TO KICK YOUR ASS


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 9 2006, 05:23 PM~6537316
> *CWD.......IM GOING TO KICK YOUR ASS
> *


 :0 
WHY WAT DID I DO MS
(MY SON) :biggrin:


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

CHILLY WILLY TONYO IS CRRAMPIN UR STYLE...LOOK AT HIS AVIATOR PIC


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 9 2006, 04:10 PM~6537207
> *MK.....WAD UP
> *


nuttin


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY DADDY_@Nov 9 2006, 03:27 PM~6537356
> *CHILLY WILLY TONYO IS CREAPING UP MY ASS...U GONNA LET HIM TAKE ME FROM U
> *


dam art u better protect ur property


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY DADDY_@Nov 9 2006, 04:18 PM~6537271
> *HI DAD
> *


 :uh:


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 9 2006, 05:30 PM~6537382
> *dam art u better protect ur property
> *


NO *** MONKEY


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

RO IS NOT MY STYLE

THEE ARTISTICS IS HOW I ROLL

AND NOT IN A DIRTY WAY U NASTY MIND PERVS


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY DADDY_@Nov 9 2006, 04:31 PM~6537399
> *RO IS NOT MY STYLE
> 
> THEE ARTISTICS IS HOW I ROLL
> 
> AND NOT IN A DIRTY WAY U NASTY MIND PERVS
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY DADDY_@Nov 9 2006, 03:31 PM~6537392
> *IM A *** MONKEY  :biggrin:
> *


ur just like eric


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

I THINK THIS MK GUY ISNT GAY LIKE MY SON ROGER N CAPER MOST OF ALL


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 9 2006, 05:33 PM~6537416
> *ur just like eric
> *


WHO IS ERIC :uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY DADDY_@Nov 9 2006, 03:26 PM~6537348
> *WHEN U GONNA BUST A TRAIN ON ME AGAIN ART
> *


 :0


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY DADDY_@Nov 9 2006, 03:34 PM~6537427
> *YEA HES MY MONKEY LOVER
> *


dam i thought he was with omar


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

UR REALLY GAY CASPER


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY DADDY_@Nov 9 2006, 04:34 PM~6537427
> *WHO IS ERIC :uh:
> *


who be u????????
sup to all sorry been busy all this week lots of strees cus shit at skool n shit


----------



## mortalkombat2

sup eric


----------



## Lil Spanks

ERIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCC AND MKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK :roflmao:


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 9 2006, 05:51 PM~6537527
> *who be u????????
> sup to all sorry been busy all this week lots of strees cus shit at skool n shit
> *


THEE ARTISTICS DADDY :biggrin: 

GET UR HEAD ON TIGHT KEEP UR GAME RITE


----------



## Lil Spanks

IGHT IM OUT..GOT TO LOAD UP THE TRAILER AND GET READY FOR SUNDAY


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

CHILLY NEED TO TALK TO U


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 9 2006, 05:53 PM~6537537
> *ERIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCC AND MKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK :roflmao:
> *


WAT ABOUT ME :tears:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2+Nov 9 2006, 04:52 PM~6537532-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup eric
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CHILLY [email protected] 9 2006, 04:53 PM~6537537
> *ERIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCC AND MKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: i kno u missed me art lol :rofl:
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHILLY WILLY DADDY_@Nov 9 2006, 04:54 PM~6537548
> *THEE ARTISTICS DADDY :biggrin:
> 
> GET UR HEAD ON TIGHT KEEP UR GAME RITE
> *


  coo coo


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY DADDY_@Nov 9 2006, 03:40 PM~6537465
> *IM REALLY GAY
> *


 :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: who is this daddy fo?
he like the prez of art or somtin?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 9 2006, 04:30 PM~6537725
> *were is my daddy art
> *


 :0


----------



## NaturalHighII

SUP PPL


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 9 2006, 06:56 PM~6537871
> *SUP PPL
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## eric ramos

sup roger how u change ur name ey?


----------



## bluepridelowride13

sup ppl .........


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 9 2006, 07:27 PM~6538078
> *sup roger how u change ur name ey?
> *


PM LAYITLOW


----------



## eric ramos

ok? who are u for reals?


----------



## bluepridelowride13

dont trip.........


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 9 2006, 11:23 PM~6539533
> *dont trip.........
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

ok..im leaveing tonite to b.k...oscar deside not to go, but roger get with me cuz i need to know what time your going on sunday??????im out laterz


----------



## bluepridelowride13

cool so let me get this right ..how many ppl is coming??


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 10 2006, 10:50 AM~6541574
> *ok..im leaveing tonite to b.k...oscar deside not to go, but roger get with me cuz i need to know what time your going on sunday??????im out laterz
> *


WAT Y DID HE DECIDE NOT TO GO :uh: 

DID HIS LADY HAVE SUMTHIN TO DO WIT IT  :dunno: :ugh: :scrutinize: hno:


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 10 2006, 11:16 AM~6541713
> *cool so let me get this right ..how many ppl is coming??
> *


 :dunno: 

U HAVE SKOOL TODAY


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY DADDY_@Nov 10 2006, 11:26 AM~6541769
> *:dunno:
> 
> JESSE....DO ME HARD IN THE ASS.........
> *


 :0


----------



## bluepridelowride13

hahahah sup casper.........


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

:wave: 

WAT HAS EVERYONE BEEN UP TO


----------



## NaturalHighII

ART,WELL WERE TAKING OFF AT AROUND 5


----------



## bluepridelowride13

how many bikes????


----------



## bluepridelowride13

is we gonna have a line up??


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 10 2006, 01:17 PM~6542341
> *ART,WELL WERE TAKING OFF AT AROUND 5
> *


cool...the bikes are loaded aready.....so my lady has my phone and anybody can call after 6........


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 10 2006, 12:07 PM~6542584
> *cool...the bikes are loaded aready.....so my lady has my phone and anybody can call after 6........
> *


wat bikes u taking?


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY ART WELL, LIKE I SAID WERE TAKING OFF AT AROUND 5 AND AIMING TO GET THERE AT 7,8 THE LATEST


----------



## bluepridelowride13

so where we gonna meet at the show?? or where?? so we all go in together...........


----------



## NaturalHighII

YEAH I GUESS WERE ALL GONNA MEET THERE


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 10 2006, 02:37 PM~6542770
> *YEAH I GUESS WERE ALL GONNA MEET THERE
> *


yes ill wait outside for u


----------



## Lil Spanks

roger...move in time is from 6-10...so be there early.....


----------



## bluepridelowride13

wat time sholud be cool.........8 a.m???


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 10 2006, 10:08 AM~6541988
> *hahahah  sup casper.........
> *


sup jesse 
sup art


----------



## bluepridelowride13

wat fool


----------



## bluepridelowride13

ey art where we going to meet at so you can give me the rims?and can i call you right now?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 10 2006, 06:20 PM~6544105
> *ey art where we going to meet at so you can give me the rims?and can i call you right now?
> *


call me tonite and ill let you know


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

good luck


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey art call me asap, i need to order a couple parts for eric, and im trying to call but doesnt go through


----------



## casper805

wat do u need roger maybe i have it


----------



## lowridersfinest

thee artistics came up and now they comin down


----------



## lowridersfinest

thee artistics came up and now they comin down


----------



## NaturalHighII

i need 

20" 144 fans
20" chrome fenders
20" bent fork
handle bar
20 black seat


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 10 2006, 07:34 PM~6544924
> *thee artistics came up and now they comin down
> *


wat u mean and now they coming down?


----------



## casper805

pm sent roger


----------



## bluepridelowride13

chat time fools


----------



## eric ramos

wtf down?
who u talkin shit to fuker


----------



## bluepridelowride13

wat this fool is talking shit or wat??


----------



## Aztecbike

WTF


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 10 2006, 07:34 PM~6544924
> *thee artistics came up and now they comin down
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: anyk one here?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 11 2006, 12:03 PM~6547800
> *:wave: anyk one here?
> *


:wave:


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 10 2006, 09:59 PM~6545066
> *wat u mean and now they coming down?
> *


SAYING IN CLEVELAND MEANS YOUR DOING GOOD OR FLOSSING


----------



## bluepridelowride13

oh down in the good way.........i hope you telling the truth...........


----------



## eric ramos

crazy all good sorry for saying shit finest like we dont know cleavland slang cus we aint from ur area


----------



## 805CARLOS

F all haters this is thee artistic way lets handle it with a new 16" radical comeing back from ventur county in 2007


----------



## 805CARLOS

yeah my bad too but u now we have to get each others backs when someones saying shit about the club


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by 805CARLOS_@Nov 11 2006, 06:40 PM~6549105
> *F all haters this is thee artistic way lets handle it with a new 16" radical comeing back from ventur county in 2007
> *


U NEED TO EDIT THIS SHIT NOW


----------



## eric ramos

16 radical???????? :0

sup jr!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave: get to work jk lol

sup casper :wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 11 2006, 06:16 PM~6549252
> *16 radical???????? :0
> 
> sup jr!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave: get to work jk lol
> 
> sup casper :wave:
> *


SUP ERICA


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 11 2006, 07:17 PM~6549256
> *I DID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TUS NALGASSSSS PUTOOOOOOOOO


----------



## casper805

DAM OVER 100,000 VIEWS NO OTHER TOPIC HAS THAT MANY


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 11 2006, 06:20 PM~6549281
> *TUS NALGASSSSS PUTOOOOOOOOO
> *


 :0 LAS DE JESSE CON CLETO :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl:!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 11 2006, 08:52 PM~6549414
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U ARE BUT ARTS NOT :biggrin:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 11 2006, 07:21 PM~6549288
> *:0 mis nalgas CON CLETO  :biggrin:
> *


pinches jotos........


----------



## NaturalHighII

sup ppl, yall ready for tomorrow


----------



## bluepridelowride13

sup casper


----------



## casper805

SUP JESSE


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 11 2006, 08:28 PM~6549619
> *sup ppl, yall ready for tomorrow
> *


I is..... :cheesy: 

looking foward to see you fools....


----------



## mortalkombat2

:cheesy:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

GOOD LUCK IN THE CAR SHOW AND YOUR GUYS MEETING!!!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos

good luck in bakers today fellas


----------



## mortalkombat2

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

ese smasher lol :rofl:


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

ANY NEWS ON THE SHOWS


----------



## NorCalLux

it got rained out


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 12 2006, 06:41 PM~6554821
> *it got rained out
> *


really


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 12 2006, 07:43 PM~6554839
> *really
> *


jokin it prolly just ended at 5 or 6 no pics till tomrow


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 12 2006, 06:45 PM~6554856
> *jokin it prolly just ended at 5 or 6 no pics till tomrow
> *


u should call raul see wats going on


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

WAT U GUYS THINK OF THIS
<table bgcolor='#99ffff' border=3 bordercolor='#0033ff' cellspacing=0 cellpadding=3><tr><td align=center bgcolor=white><font size=+2 style='color: black;'>T</font></td><td valign=middle align=left><font style='color: black;'>*Tender*</font></td></tr><tr><td align=center bgcolor=white><font size=+2 style='color: black;'>H</font></td><td valign=middle align=left><font style='color: black;'>*Handsome*</font></td></tr><tr><td align=center bgcolor=white><font size=+2 style='color: black;'>E</font></td><td valign=middle align=left><font style='color: black;'>*Elitist*</font></td></tr><tr><td align=center bgcolor=white><font size=+2 style='color: black;'>E</font></td><td valign=middle align=left><font style='color: black;'>*Extreme*</font></td></tr><tr><td colspan=2 bgcolor=#0033ff><font size=1 class='size: 5pt;'> </font></td></tr><tr><td align=center bgcolor=white><font size=+2 style='color: black;'>A</font></td><td valign=middle align=left><font style='color: black;'>*Astonishing*</font></td></tr><tr><td align=center bgcolor=white><font size=+2 style='color: black;'>R</font></td><td valign=middle align=left><font style='color: black;'>*Refreshing*</font></td></tr><tr><td align=center bgcolor=white><font size=+2 style='color: black;'>T</font></td><td valign=middle align=left><font style='color: black;'>*Tasty*</font></td></tr><tr><td align=center bgcolor=white><font size=+2 style='color: black;'>I</font></td><td valign=middle align=left><font style='color: black;'>*Important*</font></td></tr><tr><td align=center bgcolor=white><font size=+2 style='color: black;'>S</font></td><td valign=middle align=left><font style='color: black;'>*Sloppy*</font></td></tr><tr><td align=center bgcolor=white><font size=+2 style='color: black;'>T</font></td><td valign=middle align=left><font style='color: black;'>*Tasty*</font></td></tr><tr><td align=center bgcolor=white><font size=+2 style='color: black;'>I</font></td><td valign=middle align=left><font style='color: black;'>*Insane*</font></td></tr><tr><td align=center bgcolor=white><font size=+2 style='color: black;'>C</font></td><td valign=middle align=left><font style='color: black;'>*Cheerful*</font></td></tr><tr><td align=center bgcolor=white><font size=+2 style='color: black;'>S</font></td><td valign=middle align=left><font style='color: black;'>*Slippery*</font></td></tr></table>
<form method="POST" action="http://www.go-quiz.com/acronym/acronym.php">Name / Username:<input name="name">
<input type=submit value="Get your name acronym!">

</form>Name Acronym Generator
From Go-Quiz.com


----------



## NorCalLux

looks good


----------



## casper805

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: casper805, bluepridelowride13, mortalkombat2

:wave: u got pics jesse 
sup mk


----------



## NorCalLux

make a topic of the pics from bakerz


----------



## bluepridelowride13

i got pics...


----------



## casper805

post them up


----------



## Aztecbike

casper and jesse you guys should come next sunday to compton college show!!!


----------



## Aztecbike

how it going with harley quinns design casper?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Nov 12 2006, 08:51 PM~6555786
> *casper and jesse you guys should come next sunday to compton college show!!!
> *


ill try to make it ill probably be in imperial valey that week but if im not ill try and go


----------



## mortalkombat2

wus up


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Nov 12 2006, 08:53 PM~6555805
> *how it going with harley quinns design casper?
> *


i got 3 one is a simple desighn one is radical and the other full
ill take pics tommorow


----------



## Aztecbike

aight casper n talk everyone tomorrow good night ... really tired ... lol


----------



## casper805

LET ME GUESS THIS WAS ART AFTER THE SHOW ALL DRUNK HUH


----------



## casper805

AFTER HIS LADYS OG DIDNT WIN THIS WAS HER


----------



## bluepridelowride13

UPLOADING UP THEM NOW........


----------



## bluepridelowride13

NAH IT WAS A COOL SHOW.............


----------



## mortalkombat2

im bored :burn: :banghead:


----------



## somerstyle

whats up casper805
just checking the bikes :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@Nov 12 2006, 09:30 PM~6556038
> *whats up casper805
> just checking the bikes  :biggrin:
> *


WAT UP DAWG ILL HIT UP MY CUZ TOMMOROW HE DIDNT PICK UP ALL DAY TODAY
SEND ME SOME PICS OF THE CAR 
[email protected]


----------



## somerstyle

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 12 2006, 11:33 PM~6556055
> *WAT UP DAWG ILL HIT UP MY CUZ TOMMOROW HE DIDNT PICK UP ALL DAY TODAY
> SEND ME SOME PICS OF THE CAR
> [email protected]
> *


in sending them 
remember in still in progress :biggrin: :biggrin: 
check ur email in 5 minutes


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@Nov 12 2006, 09:35 PM~6556066
> *in sending them
> remember in still in progress  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> check ur email in 5 minutes
> *


----------



## somerstyle

its there now


----------



## casper805

i didnt get anything?


----------



## somerstyle

did you get anything yet


----------



## NaturalHighII

FOR THOSE WHO WANTED TO SEE ERIC'S BIKE, FROM LA, HERE IT IS


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 12 2006, 10:02 PM~6556226
> *FOR THOSE WHO WANTED TO SEE ERIC'S BIKE, FROM LA, HERE IT IS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 12 2006, 11:00 PM~6555862
> *LET ME GUESS THIS WAS ART AFTER THE SHOW ALL DRUNK HUH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck yea..after henesey and bud... :biggrin:


----------



## mortalkombat2

wuts up art


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 13 2006, 07:04 PM~6557548
> *fuck yea..after henesey and bud... :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:

You










:cheesy:


----------



## CLASSY

YOU GUYS ALWAYS WIN SOME THING AT THE SHOWS SO HOW DID IT GO ON THE SUNDAY SHOW (OLD MEMORIES)AT MONTEBELLO OZZIE'S. ANY WINS??


----------



## eric ramos

were the pics of the show?????????


----------



## Lil Spanks

pics of me and your sis...suckkkkkkkkkaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## eric ramos

:nono: lol


----------



## mortalkombat2

:biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: lolllllllllll


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 13 2006, 11:15 PM~6559367
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 13 2006, 12:02 AM~6556226
> *FOR THOSE WHO WANTED TO SEE ERIC'S BIKE, FROM LA, HERE IT IS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN ROGER LOOKS BETTER FROM THE FIRST TIME I SAY IT

IF HOMEBOI NEEDS HELP RELACING THE RIMS I CAN DO IT

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
TELL HIM IT LOOKS GOOD


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

SUCK IT :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 13 2006, 02:48 PM~6560360
> *FUCK ME  :cheesy:
> *


JESSE HES WAITING FOR U


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 14 2006, 01:50 AM~6560381
> *JESSE HES WAITING FOR U
> *



hno: :around:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 13 2006, 02:52 PM~6560399
> *ART I WANT U
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 13 2006, 04:50 PM~6560381
> *TONY IM  WAITING FOR U
> *


 :0


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 13 2006, 02:53 PM~6560415
> *CASPER I LOVE U*


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by casper805+Nov 14 2006, 01:53 AM~6560413-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nono: :twak:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 14 2006, 01:53 AM~6560415
> *:0
> *



:nono: :twak: :guns:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 13 2006, 04:54 PM~6560423
> * ART..I LOVEED IT LAST NIGHT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 13 2006, 02:55 PM~6560427
> *I LOVE WHEN THEY TAG TEAM ON ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: damn art loved it huh he was squilin like a lil bitch


----------



## casper805

THIS IS FOR ERICS SIS


----------



## eric ramos

:guns: fuk u puto


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 13 2006, 03:04 PM~6560467
> *:guns: fuk u puto
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 13 2006, 05:03 PM~6560460
> *THIS IS FOR ERIC....CUZ U KNOW I LOVE YOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## casper805

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: casper805, Aztecbike
:wave:
ill send them to you later today


----------



## NaturalHighII

angel,look


----------



## NaturalHighII




----------



## Aztecbike

tight homie ...let see how it comes out


----------



## Lil Spanks

ANGEL....DAMM IT ............I HATE YOU...YOU DRANK MY BEER :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 13 2006, 05:26 PM~6561393
> *ANGEL....DAMM IT ............I HATE YOU...YOU DRANK MY BEER :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Aztecbike

wooozie Art.... my head hurts...lil cry babie :barf:


----------



## casper805

wats up with that art whe thought you were a good drinker huh


----------



## bluepridelowride13

i spy on frankie today and got this pic of him praying to buddah.....


----------



## casper805




----------



## bluepridelowride13

praying is gangsta..........


----------



## 817Lowrider

WHATS UP ARTISTICS!!!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 13 2006, 09:24 PM~6563086
> *WHATS UP ARTISTICS!!!
> *


WAT UP GOTTI HOW U BEEN HOMIE


----------



## 817Lowrider

GOOD HOMIE JUST CHILLEN IN THE LONESTAR STATE


----------



## casper805

R.I.P CREMATOR


----------



## casper805

NOW LETS GO GET THE FUCKER THAT DID THAT TO CREMATOR


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 13 2006, 09:26 PM~6563107
> *GOOD HOMIE JUST CHILLEN IN THE LONESTAR STATE
> *


  ANYTHING NEW WITH YOUR LOW LOW HOMIE


----------



## 817Lowrider

JUST A COUPLE MORE PARTS WOULD POST BUT THE CAMERA FUCKED
ALSO PICKED UP ANOTHER FRAME 20 FAIRLADY RED


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 13 2006, 09:37 PM~6563202
> *JUST A COUPLE MORE PARTS WOULD POST BUT THE CAMERA FUCKED
> ALSO PICKED UP ANOTHER FRAME 20 FAIRLADY RED
> *


  WATS RONG WITH THE CAMERA
U STILL WANT THE HANDLEBARS?


----------



## 817Lowrider

I MEMORY CARD WONT DOWNLOAD IN MY COMPUTER
AND NA IM GOOD


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 13 2006, 09:41 PM~6563246
> *I MEMORY CARD WONT DOWNLOAD IN MY COMPUTER
> AND NA IM GOOD
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 14 2006, 08:29 AM~6563127
> *NOW LETS GO GET THE FUCKER THAT DID THAT TO CREMATOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That would be Art for running into the damn pole :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

MY LIL ROAD TRIP...
















IT WAS HAILING ON SAT...








LOOK AT THOSE ****...LOL








DAMM ROGER








DAMM ROGER...I HOPE U FALL LIKE SOMEONE WE KNOW....


----------



## mortalkombat2

:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

DAMM MK..WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN....... :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 14 2006, 07:15 PM~6565057
> *MY LIL ROAD TRIP...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT WAS HAILING ON SAT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK AT THOSE ****...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMM ROGER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMM ROGER...I HOPE U FALL LIKE SOMEONE WE KNOW....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


All I see are red Xs


----------



## Lil Spanks

X MARKS THE SPOT...LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

ALRIGHT...THE BIG 500


----------



## casper805

FUCK YEA 500 PGS DAM


----------



## Lil Spanks

***...LOL


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 14 2006, 08:30 AM~6565184
> *IM A ****


whe already new that art you dont have to remind us


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 14 2006, 09:22 AM~6565102
> *DAMM MK..WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN....... :roflmao:
> *


around :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 14 2006, 10:42 AM~6565289
> *CASPER..I MISS YOU..COME HOME TO MAKE HOT SWEATY LOVE TOO ME :biggrin:
> *


 :0 DAMM MK


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 14 2006, 07:35 PM~6565227
> *whe already new that art you dont have to remind us
> *


x2 :barf:

:roflmao:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 14 2006, 10:06 AM~6565474
> *:0 DAMM MK
> *


its not what it sounds like :ugh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 14 2006, 11:13 AM~6565529
> *mk i love you like a wife too me...make love too me.....
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 14 2006, 08:34 PM~6565666
> *mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  I can't get enough of Casper's man meat  :cheesy:
> *




:barf:


----------



## mortalkombat2

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mortalkombat2, TonyO
tony u see this shit? ^^^ wut arts sayin :uh:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 14 2006, 10:34 AM~6565666
> *dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm i have a small pito  :angry:
> *


----------



## eric ramos

500 pages 
celabrate bitches!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 14 2006, 11:32 AM~6566011
> *500 pages
> celabrate bitches!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


look at mija gettin all happy :rofl:


----------



## eric ramos

shit i aint all happy im fuken sic


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 14 2006, 12:06 PM~6566281
> *shit i aint all happy im fuken sic
> *


damn that shit sucks


----------



## eric ramos

last nite was just like this :barf:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 14 2006, 12:15 PM~6566340
> *last nite was just like this :barf:
> *


damn


----------



## mortalkombat2

Post #10000


----------



## eric ramos

post 10002 bitch


----------



## mortalkombat2

..


----------



## NaturalHighII

DAM 500 PAGES, POST #10004, GOTTEN PRETTY FAR, EXPECT US TO NOT ONLY GETTO THE LIMIT, BUT PASS IT.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 14 2006, 10:45 PM~6566502
> *i have to much time on my hands.  :happysad:
> *


Damn it you know how tempting it is to edit that one? I'll leave it alone and let one of the ass clowns edit it though :roflmao:


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

DAMN I HAVENT BEEN ON IN AWHILE WATS BEEN GOIN ON


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

THNKS CHILLY WILLY FOR THE ADVICE LAST NITE IT WORKED :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 14 2006, 01:15 PM~6566340
> *last nite was just like this :barf: cuz art made hardcore love to me last night
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY DADDY_@Nov 14 2006, 02:49 PM~6566936
> *THNKS CHILLY WILLY FOR THE GOD NIGHT LAST NITE IT MY ASS HURTS STILL :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## THE REBIRTH

WAT THE HELL IS THIS ROGER N ART IM NOT ON FOR AWHILE N U TO TALK SHIT THATS FUCKED UP

"NAHH ITS A CHICK.......CUZ I CAN SMELL TUNA FROM HER....HEY DONT TELL VIC BUT HIS LADYS HER DOING U KNOW WHAT........... 
LOL, OH SHIT VICS LADY, I DIDNT KNOW SHE ROLL LIKE THAT , EY YOU BETTER WATCH IT ART CON VICTOR WHEN HE COMES IN HERE AND SEES THESE POSTS 
SHE SAID IF YOU WANNA COME OVER......LOL

WOOOOOOOOOO SHE SHOWING ME HER BOOOOOOOOOBS...WOWOWOWWWWWWW 
PRETTY SMALL HUH ART,LOL J/P 
YEAH BUT IT TASTE GOOD IN MY MOUTH
YUP REAL GOOD, I DIDNT GET ENOUGH FROM HER MYSELF LAST NIGHT 
VIC.....IF HE EVER COMES ON...WERE PLAYING...WELL ROGER IS...NOT MEEEEEEE ": :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:   :guns: guns: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 14 2006, 11:56 AM~6565806
> *i love caspers meat
> *


 :0


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

:wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 14 2006, 11:55 PM~6566981
> *
> *



Damn it you almost made me LOL at work :twak:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY DADDY_@Nov 14 2006, 03:03 PM~6567011
> *:wave: im a hore....
> *


yes we know :uh:


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 14 2006, 03:06 PM~6567025
> *Damn it you almost made me cum all over at work :twak:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 14 2006, 03:06 PM~6567025
> *Damn it you almost made me go in my pants at work :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY DADDY_@Nov 14 2006, 03:10 PM~6567050
> *yes im a hore and charge 100... an hour cuz im that damm good..and i swallow too....*


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Nov 14 2006, 02:55 PM~6566987
> *WAT THE HELL IS THIS ROGER N ART IM NOT ON FOR AWHILE N U TO TALK SHIT THATS FUCKED UP
> 
> "NAHH ITS A CHICK.......CUZ I CAN SMELL TUNA FROM HER....HEY DONT TELL VIC BUT HIS LADYS HER DOING U KNOW WHAT...........
> LOL, OH SHIT VICS LADY, I DIDNT KNOW SHE ROLL LIKE THAT , EY YOU BETTER WATCH IT ART CON VICTOR WHEN HE COMES IN HERE AND SEES THESE POSTS
> SHE SAID IF YOU WANNA COME OVER......LOL
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOO SHE SHOWING ME HER BOOOOOOOOOBS...WOWOWOWWWWWWW
> PRETTY SMALL HUH ART,LOL J/P
> YEAH BUT IT TASTE GOOD IN MY MOUTH
> YUP REAL GOOD, I DIDNT GET ENOUGH FROM HER MYSELF LAST NIGHT
> VIC.....IF HE EVER COMES ON...WERE PLAYING...WELL ROGER IS...NOT MEEEEEEE  ":  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :machinegun:    :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:     :guns: guns:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


damm cry baby :angry:


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 14 2006, 03:14 PM~6567078
> *damm cry baby :angry:
> *


HE HAS A RITE TO BE I DONT THINK HE WAS TALKIN ABOUT UR LADY :tongue:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY DADDY+Nov 15 2006, 12:10 AM~6567050-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :0  :0  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 15 2006, 12:10 AM~6567054
> *:biggrin:  :0
> *



Ass clowns :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY DADDY_@Nov 14 2006, 03:19 PM~6567107
> *HE HAS A RITE TO BE I DONT THINK HE WAS TALKIN ABOUT UR LADY :tongue:
> *


you too horee...damm beaf eatter :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 14 2006, 03:28 PM~6567152
> *Ass clowns :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 14 2006, 03:28 PM~6567155
> *you too horee...damm beaf eatter :biggrin:
> *


SHUT UP 
**************
PILLOW BITTER :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY DADDY_@Nov 14 2006, 03:29 PM~6567160
> *SHUT UP
> **************
> PILLOW BITTER :biggrin:
> *


but piritie


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 14 2006, 03:28 PM~6567152
> *I love my Ass clowns  DIRTY:roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY DADDY_@Nov 15 2006, 12:45 AM~6567305
> *:uh:
> *



:nono: :guns:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY DADDY_@Nov 14 2006, 03:29 PM~6567160
> *I'M A
> **************
> PILLOW BITTER :biggrin:
> *


 :0 call me


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 14 2006, 05:36 PM~6567991
> *:0 fuck me
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

faggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Lil Spanks

<-----check out her website homos---------------------------


----------



## ozzylowrider

Art, i still havent got a 16" Fender, so i cant make my new mold yet. Im having trouble gettin the fender. Ill order one when i get back from my holiday and then sort some things out


----------



## Lil Spanks

cool bro


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

DAMN ART JUST SEND HIM A FENDER BITCH


----------



## casper805DADDY

sup


----------



## mortalkombat2

casper has a dad on here too


----------



## casper805DADDY

yup what up son


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 14 2006, 10:37 PM~6570519
> *casper im your daddy
> *


 :0


----------



## sick six

your truck has more waves than the ocean.............


----------



## casper805DADDY

thats a big bitch...............


----------



## Lil Spanks

dammmmmm horrrrreeee


----------



## eric ramos

art get in chat
man


----------



## casper805DADDY

sup


----------



## Lil Spanks

ok


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## mortalkombat2

uffin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

mk what up....


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 15 2006, 01:06 PM~6574549
> *mk what up....
> *


nothin just chillin uffin:


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

HEY


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 15 2006, 11:24 PM~6574717
> *nothin just got done tag teaming a hot chick with casper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 15 2006, 02:41 PM~6574856
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY DADDY_@Nov 15 2006, 02:40 PM~6574849
> *HEY I WANT TO BE GANG BANG TOO TONY
> *


 :0


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 15 2006, 02:42 PM~6574867
> *:rofl:  :rofl:
> *


HURRY GET AT ME ABOUT THE PM :angry:


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 15 2006, 02:43 PM~6574874
> *:0
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 
IM NOT IN THE MOOD ART!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## RO-BC

WHATS CRACKIN ARTISTICS


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 15 2006, 02:45 PM~6574894
> *WHATS CRACKIN ARTISTICS
> *


NOTHIN MUCH  

JUST KEEPIN UP ARE GAME FOR THE H8ERS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 15 2006, 11:45 PM~6574894
> *WHATS CRACKIN ARTISTICS
> *


damn and just when I thought there were too many ass clowns in this topic already you come along :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

ASS CLOWNERS :rofl:


----------



## NaturalHighII

sup ppl


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY DADDY_@Nov 15 2006, 02:44 PM~6574880
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> IM  IN THE MOOD TONY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 15 2006, 02:48 PM~6574922
> *me too tony
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## NaturalHighII

sup ppl


----------



## Lil Spanks

wheres the pic of the girl?????whereing the shirt.....


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

YEA AND O YEA ROGER U GAYYYYYYYYYY

SUCKKAAAAAAAAAAAA

LOL

WATS UP HOMIES


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY DADDY_@Nov 15 2006, 02:52 PM~6574961
> *YEA AND O YEA ROGER i love you
> 
> SUCKKAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

DAMN ART U GOT TO MUCH TIME ON UR HANDS HOW ARE U SUPPOSE TO BE MAKIN MONEY IF U ALWAYS ON THE DAMN COMPUTER


----------



## NaturalHighII

lol, no pics, why? cuz i be waking up to late for school and dont end up going


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 15 2006, 03:07 PM~6575071
> *lol, no pics, why? cuz i be waking up to late for school and dont end up going
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
I BET UR LADY IS ALL MAD AT U OR IS SHE STAYIN HOME WITH U :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## NaturalHighII

nah shes at school


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY DADDY_@Nov 15 2006, 03:09 PM~6575081
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> I BET UR LADY IS ALL MAD AT U OR IS SHE STAYIN HOME WITH
> *


shes at home with me....hehe..


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsdown: :roflmao: you drank my beer


----------



## Lil Spanks

damm angel


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

WAT BEER


----------



## NaturalHighII

what beer fool, you had more then enough with that henessy


----------



## eric ramos

i told u art u see


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 15 2006, 05:59 PM~6576249
> *i told u art u see
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: now tears


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

THE FRAME THAT THE GUY IN THE CLUB IS SEELIN WASNT THAT THE BLACK ONE WITH SILVER LEAFING
HE ADDED A FENDER TO IT

IS THAT THE ONE

DAMN LOOKS CLEAN IF IT IS


----------



## Lil Spanks

shut up


----------



## Lil Spanks

mk where did you go?


----------



## TearsofaClownII

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 15 2006, 05:59 PM~6576254
> *:rofl:  :rofl: now tears
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: i told u


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 15 2006, 05:03 PM~6576289
> *mk where did you go?
> *


im here mijo :wave:


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 15 2006, 06:10 PM~6576318
> *im here mijo  :wave:
> *


THATS MY SON BITCH :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
TITLE SAYS IT ALL DUHHHHHH


----------



## Lil Spanks

shut up hore


----------



## casper805

Feb. 11
Miami
Miami Dade County Fair & Expo



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Mar. 4
Phoenix Arizona
Expo & State Fair



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Apr. 1
Tampa
Florida State Fairgrounds



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Apr. 15
San Bernardino
National Orange Show



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


June 3
San Diego
QualComm Stadium



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


July 8
Denver
Denver Coliseum



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


July 22
Houston
Reliant Arena



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Aug. 5
Portland
Portland Expo Center



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Aug. 26
San Mateo
San Mateo County Expo Center



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Oct. 7
Las Vegas
Cashman Center


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

wheres eric?????????????


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 15 2006, 07:21 PM~6577087
> *wheres eric?????????????
> *


im here arti 
i love my baby victor :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: now tears


----------



## TearsofaClownII

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 15 2006, 08:25 PM~6577107
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: now tears
> *


im here mijo 
im in love with jesse


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: now roger


----------



## Lil Spanks

wheres are rwaynes topic


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 15 2006, 06:29 PM~6577122
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: now roger
> *


ooooo baby when you gonna come over again i miss u i need some loving


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 15 2006, 06:31 PM~6577136
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl::rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl::rofl:


----------



## casper805

here art
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=297981


----------



## Lil Spanks

my ride...


----------



## Lil Spanks

is this gangsta or what


----------



## Lil Spanks

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## eric ramos

pinchie casper culero
well its my page since its 505 page homies


----------



## eric ramos

casper u sukc i already changed my pass word :rofl:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 15 2006, 09:03 PM~6578141
> *casper u sukc i already changed my pass word :rofl:
> *


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: ey it could have been worse right?


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805

i know you like beer art but dam you could have atleast stolen a lowrider


----------



## casper805

look at art go lol


----------



## casper805

here art


----------



## casper805

art


----------



## casper805

art at the club lol


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 16 2006, 05:49 PM~6579930
> *here art
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That was my ass this morning. I leave 5 minutes early just to catch up to a damn traffic jam that made me just barely on time for work


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 16 2006, 06:53 AM~6579947
> *That was my ass this morning.  I leave 5 minutes early just to catch up to a damn traffic jam that made me just barely on time for work
> *


----------



## casper805

for my bitch victor


----------



## casper805

for erics sis


----------



## casper805

its a bird its a plane no its art the ****


----------



## casper805

art 








i know you got some stupid pics 2


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 16 2006, 05:57 PM~6579973
> *its a bird its a plane no its art the ****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Art hoppin his custom donkey cart? :roflmao:


----------



## RO-BC

im diggin that van dam picture that was such a good movie funny how he made a camio in it


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 16 2006, 08:53 AM~6579948
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


casper and casper jr...a.k.a.....vic


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 16 2006, 08:09 AM~6580414
> *casper and casper jr...a.k.a.....vic
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao: :machinegun:


----------



## Lil Spanks

CASPER...I FOUND YOUR CAR


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 16 2006, 08:24 AM~6580503
> *CASPER...I FOUND YOUR CAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BITCH THATS WAS MY SECRET TILL VEGAS DAM NOW I NEED TO DO SOMETHING ELSE :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 16 2006, 08:41 AM~6580621
> *:roflmao:
> *


U SEE THE BLACK WIRES THAT WAS THE PRO HOPPER SETUP I WAS GOING ALL OUT ON THAT


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 15 2006, 07:53 PM~6577240
> *is this gangsta or what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who did your work??? :angry: :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 16 2006, 10:58 AM~6580727
> *U SEE THE BLACK WIRES THAT WAS THE PRO HOPPER SETUP I WAS GOING ALL OUT ON THAT
> *


3 PUMPER


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 16 2006, 08:58 AM~6580733
> *who did your work???  :angry:  :angry:
> *


HE DID IT WHEN HE WAS LIL HE WAS BORN WITH IT


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 16 2006, 08:58 AM~6580733
> *who did your work???  :angry:  :angry:
> *


HE DID IT WITH HIS MAGIC MARCERS HE USES FOR HIS MUSTACH


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 16 2006, 10:59 AM~6580751
> *HE DID IT WHEN HE WAS BANGING ME IN THE ASS....WHAT A GUY..MY ASS HURTS STILL
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 16 2006, 09:01 AM~6580761
> *
> *


U MADE ME SPIT OUT MY DRINK BITCH :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 16 2006, 08:59 AM~6580745
> *3 PUMPER
> *


OFFCOURSE U KNOW HOW WHE DO IT 3 WHEELING AND SWANGING JUST WAIT TILL YOU SEE IT ON THE 22'S


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 16 2006, 11:01 AM~6580773
> *U MADE ME SPIT OUT UR CUM BICTH...I WAS GOING TO SWALLOW :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


good job son...


----------



## Lil Spanks

compotn here we come...right roger


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 16 2006, 09:06 AM~6580820
> *daddy casper when whe gonna go visit uncle jacson i loved sleeping at never never land*


no worrys son u can go move in with him


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 16 2006, 11:08 AM~6580833
> *micheal jackson.is my hero..i love little boys too...
> *


 :0 DAMM CASPER.......PERVE :angry:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 16 2006, 09:09 AM~6580839
> * me and victor love to wrestle all night long he still cant walk after last night
> *


dam im shure jesses mad now


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 16 2006, 10:11 AM~6580859
> *dam im shure eric would not want me any more now
> *


he wont but i bet art would be waiting........


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 16 2006, 09:15 AM~6580878
> *i love erica but hes to much of a whore playing with omar and victor
> *


JESSICA ERICA LOVES U U GUYS MAKE A CUTE COUPLE HE ONLY GOES TO VICTOR CAUSE VICTORE LOVES THAT MONKEY LOVE AND HE BUYS HIM EVERYTHING


----------



## bluepridelowride13

let hear them fucker i'll start fuck the police...........and school........


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 16 2006, 10:18 AM~6580893
> *ART ERICA LOVES U U GUYS MAKE A CUTE COUPLE HE ONLY GOES TO VICTOR CAUSE VICTORE LOVES THAT MONKEY LOVE AND HE BUYS HIM EVERYTHING
> *


you basterd i knew it........ :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 16 2006, 10:18 AM~6580895
> *let hear them fucker i'll start fuck the police...........and school........and l.i.l waiting shit..... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 16 2006, 09:18 AM~6580895
> *let hear them fucker i'll start fuck the police...........and school........
> *


U WANT ME TO CALL THE MIGRA AND DEPORT U AND CLETO :angry:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 16 2006, 09:19 AM~6580903
> *im a  basterd  i knew it........ :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 16 2006, 09:19 AM~6580903
> *im gay i knew it........ :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


YEA WHE NEW IT TO JESSE


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 16 2006, 10:24 AM~6580936
> *YEA WHE WANT TO DO YOU JESSE
> *


back off punk.......i dont swing that way ask art or erica or you hand pero not me!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 16 2006, 09:31 AM~6580974
> *chooooooo chooooooooo.......i swing that way ask art or erica or mk pero not girls!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea whe knew it jesse


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 15 2006, 06:10 PM~6576318
> *:wave:art...lets gang bang casper together untill we rip him a new one.......
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 16 2006, 11:38 AM~6581006
> * jesse.. i cant take it no more..i want you.....
> *


i knew it casper..thats why u look at him funny


----------



## NaturalHighII

DAM CASPER, I DONT APPRECIATE YOU GOIGN INTO MY SHIT AND USING MY USERNAME, THAT SHIT AINT RIGHT HOMIE, REAL DISRESPECTFUL. BUT FUCK IT, WHATS DONE IS DONE. BUT ANYWAYS, YEAH, ART. HERE WE COME COMPTON "HUB CITY". EY BUT I WANNA ASK YOU A COUPLE THINGS ART, CALL ME BEFORE YOU EVEN LEAVE YOUR HOUSE TODAY


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 16 2006, 03:06 PM~6582339
> *DAM CASPER, FUCK IT, LETS DO IT. BUT ANYWAYS, YEAH, ART. HERE WE COME COMPTON "HUB CITY". EY BUT I WANNA ASK YOU A COUPLE THINGS ART, CALL ME BEFORE YOU EVEN LEAVE YOUR HOUSE TODAY
> *


NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNO :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 16 2006, 01:06 PM~6582339
> *DAM CASPER, I DONT APPRECIATE YOU GOIGN INTO MY SHIT AND USING MY USERNAME, THAT SHIT AINT RIGHT HOMIE, REAL DISRESPECTFUL. BUT FUCK IT, WHATS DONE IS DONE. BUT ANYWAYS, YEAH, ART. HERE WE COME COMPTON "HUB CITY". EY BUT I WANNA ASK YOU A COUPLE THINGS ART, CALL ME BEFORE YOU EVEN LEAVE YOUR HOUSE TODAY
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 16 2006, 04:17 PM~6582865
> *fuck you roger
> *


 :0


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 16 2006, 02:32 PM~6582982
> *:0
> *


fuck u art i didnt rite that


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 16 2006, 04:47 PM~6583070
> *fuck me art i want it rite now
> *


ok than .....spread them :biggrin:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

sup jotos??


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Nov 16 2006, 03:40 PM~6583457
> *:wave:
> *


ANGEL I GOT THE DESIGHNS I JUST CANT FIND MY STUPID USB CABLE :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 16 2006, 05:45 PM~6583501
> *ANGEL I GOT THE JELLY READY...JUST BEND ME OVER AND MAKE ME SQUEAL LIKE A PIG :angry:
> *


 :0 DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## bluepridelowride13

hahahaha


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 16 2006, 03:46 PM~6583518
> *:0 DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM ERIC U HAVE IT SMALL BUT I STILL FELT THE PAIN
> *


dam victors gonna get mad now


----------



## eric ramos

sup ******!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

ERIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCCCCC


----------



## eric ramos

:biggrin: :wave:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos

:biggrin: :wave:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluepridelowride13

sup joto


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 16 2006, 05:48 PM~6583541
> *im a ***!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## bluepridelowride13

hahahaha im liseting to don cheto........ahahahahahaha heres the link

http://www.aquisuena.com/streem/envivo.html


----------



## mortalkombat2

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 16 2006, 06:13 PM~6583736
> *art bang me:wave:
> *


 :0 mk......


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 16 2006, 05:20 PM~6583792
> *:0 mk......  i love you
> *


what the hell :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 16 2006, 06:22 PM~6583807
> *i love you artr..and casper toooo:uh:
> *


----------



## eric ramos

REMEBER PPL CLETO LOVES ALL OF U GUYS ESPECIALY JESSICA


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 16 2006, 05:27 PM~6583851
> *REMEBER PPL CLETO LOVES ALL OF U GUYS ESPECIALY me
> *


ey fuck im gonna smack you fool quit actiong gay fool.......... :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 16 2006, 04:27 PM~6583851
> *REMEBER PPL CLETO LOVES ALL OF U GUYS ESPECIALY JESSICA
> *


las nalgas lol


----------



## eric ramos

JESSICA AND CLETO F U C K I N G :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

ericccccccccia


----------



## bluepridelowride13

tu nalgas guey...........


----------



## eric ramos

LAS NALGAS DE JESSICA ARIBA EN CLETO LOL


----------



## bluepridelowride13

pasas..........listen to don cheto fool its funny as fuck.............


----------



## casper805




----------



## bluepridelowride13

there goes erics lover..........


----------



## bluepridelowride13

510 pages fool............


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

sup fools


----------



## casper805

thats either oscarr from oc or franky jessicas bro


----------



## bluepridelowride13

thats frankie.......


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 16 2006, 11:17 PM~6585889
> *thats either oscarr from oc or franky jessicas bro
> *


thats frankie.....dumb asses :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 16 2006, 11:17 PM~6585889
> *art...i want mk to bang me and you to wacth...
> *


HUH......O.K.......... :uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas

what's up guys


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 17 2006, 10:15 AM~6587880
> *i wanna join too.....can i wacth???
> *


 :barf:


----------



## RO-BC

MORNIN ARTISTICS


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 17 2006, 10:53 AM~6588234
> *MORNIN ARTISTICS
> *


 :wave:


----------



## mortalkombat2

:wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

sup ppl


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## LaZyBoI714

:worship: :wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

dam homie you making to many profiles fool,


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LaZyBoI714_@Nov 17 2006, 01:48 PM~6589287
> *im gay and pround :wave:
> *


 :0


----------



## NaturalHighII

oh shit, alwayas turning peoples shit around

i know thats tempting for you art so go ahead and change it.lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 17 2006, 03:05 PM~6589771
> *oh shit, alwayas turning peoples shit around
> 
> i know thats tempting for you art so go ahead and change it.lol
> *


----------



## NaturalHighII

SO WHAT HAPPENED WITH THEM PARTS, ART. YOU GONNA BRING THEM


----------



## Lil Spanks

>


----------



## Lil Spanks

roger pm me that thing....


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

sup


----------



## Lil Spanks

casper i found your lady


----------



## Lil Spanks

casper....buy me one


----------



## bluepridelowride13

lol fuck ps3.........


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 16 2006, 11:17 PM~6585889
> *i love little boyscouters...
> *


NOW YOUR GETTING SICK PERVE :angry:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

sup art


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 17 2006, 07:03 PM~6591720
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i wanna be the one with the fro!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

IGHT IM OUTITS BORING....DAMM CASPER


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

sup casper joto........


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 17 2006, 10:12 PM~6593028
> *sup casper joto........
> *


SUP BABOSO


----------



## mortalkombat2

:wave: THEE ARTISTICS :wave:


----------



## eric ramos

GO TO CHAT WHO EVER IS ON


----------



## eric ramos

ey fukers any one here


----------



## bluepridelowride13

im here joto.........


----------



## eric ramos

sup jessica


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 18 2006, 01:31 PM~6594936
> *i love you jessica
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Aztecbike

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

sup buddies


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## LaZyBoI714

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 18 2006, 06:16 PM~6595885
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## LaZyBoI714

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

:wave:


----------



## LaZyBoI714

WERE IS EVERYONE AT TODAY


----------



## Lil Spanks

boneing your lady


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 18 2006, 09:10 PM~6596958
> *boneing your lady
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

capser on the blvd....


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## bluepridelowride13

lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## Aztecbike

MOVIE: HEARTBREAKER


----------



## casper805

dam and arts still showing that banner lol


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

sup casperita :wave:


----------



## eric ramos

who the fuk is lazy boi?
and thee artistic?
sup fuker
:wave: im crudo aghain :barf:


----------



## mortalkombat2

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: X10 :biggrin:


----------



## LaZyBoI714

HEY


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## LaZyBoI714

CASPER WATS UP HOMIE


----------



## LaZyBoI714

ART SAID DAMN U GOT HOME FAST

IM ON DA PHONE WIT HIM


----------



## casper805

WHO GOT HOME EARLY?


----------



## LaZyBoI714

AZTECBIKE MY BAD


----------



## Lil Spanks

CHECK OUT THIS GAY ****


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

sup putos from my shity skool :wave:


----------



## LaZyBoI714

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 19 2006, 10:23 PM~6602014
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THEY BOTH ARE DARK AS HELL
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NaturalHighII

*DOUBLE POST


----------



## LaZyBoI714

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 20 2006, 02:07 PM~6605238
> *fuck you homie,bitch ass fool, just hating,
> 
> brown and proud
> *


DAMN KICK IT WITH THE LANGUAGE HOMIE

MY VIRGIN EYES


----------



## OSO 805

sup lil kids.......................................roger i got the spokes you wanted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Nov 20 2006, 03:04 PM~6605504
> *sup lil kids.......................................roger i got the spokes you wanted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


pics


----------



## NaturalHighII

how much


----------



## LaZyBoI714

> _Originally posted by LaZyBoI714_@Nov 20 2006, 01:57 PM~6605195
> *DAMN THEY BOTH ARE DARK AS HELL
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


MY BAD ROGER :twak:........I GOT JEALOUS CUZ I SAY U WITH SUMONE ELSE....I THOUGHT U WERE ALL MINE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :tears: :tears:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

SUP FOOLS


----------



## OSO 805

hears 1 pic :biggrin: :0


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

HOW MUCH YOU GOT THEM FOR OSO?


----------



## OSO 805

:0 :biggrin:







...........................ther was 1 pack $30 but thay wernt good and i got these for $70 but im seling them for $80 cus i went all the way to mex :biggrin:







....................hoos this??? :dunno:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Nov 20 2006, 04:20 PM~6605975
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..........................................................................................................................................................................................ther was 1 pack $30 but thay wernt good and i got these for $70 but im seling them for $80 cus i went all the way to mex :biggrin:
> *


WAT SIZE AND HOW MANY U HAVE


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

WHEN IS ART GONNA MEET UP WIT U OSO


----------



## OSO 805

i got 432 spokes and ther for 20 inch rims


----------



## OSO 805

im selling one pack of 144 for $80


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Nov 20 2006, 04:29 PM~6606054
> *i got 432 spokes and ther for 20 inch rims
> *


is that enoughfor 3 72 spoke rims


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Nov 20 2006, 04:32 PM~6606065
> *is that enoughfor 3 72 spoke rims
> *


yea plenty :biggrin: ..............ey wear you from and how you no im meating with art???


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Nov 20 2006, 04:38 PM~6606100
> *yea plenty :biggrin: ..............ey wear you from and how you no im meating with art???
> *


PM SENT

I NOE EVERYTHING GOIN ON EVEN IF U DONT HINK I DO I NOE


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

*I LOVE ART.......SHHHH NO ONE TELL HIM*


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Nov 20 2006, 04:44 PM~6606141
> *I LOVE ART.......SHHHH NO ONE TELL HIM
> *


*
YUP YUP*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Nov 20 2006, 05:44 PM~6606141
> *i love getting tag team by mk and csaper...
> *


 :0


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 20 2006, 04:47 PM~6606166
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Nov 21 2006, 02:31 AM~6606063
> *im selling one pack of 144 for $80
> *



Those are awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 20 2006, 04:49 PM~6606183
> *Those are awesome :thumbsup:
> *


LIKE UR MOM IN HIGH HEELS :thumbsup: 

LOL J/P


----------



## OSO 805

haha this fool i know hoo you are :biggrin: ......................................ey art thets meat up in oxnard on saterday so i can pic the display up :biggrin: ????????????


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Nov 20 2006, 03:52 PM~6606200
> *haha this fool i know hoo you are :biggrin: ......................................ey art thets meat up in oxnard on saterday so i can pic the display up  :biggrin: ????????????
> *


lol en la gloria con los de oaxaca


----------



## Lil Spanks

ight *****


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

EY FOO'S CHECK OUT BONES GIVE AWAY THING THAT NEW SPRING LOOKS LIKE A REGULAR ONE BUT D-TWIST LOOKS GOOD


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

NEW PAGE



515 DAMN THATS A LOT

10281 POST


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 20 2006, 05:53 PM~6606211
> *i hate oxnard
> *


 :0


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 20 2006, 04:54 PM~6606217
> *ight *****
> *


 :0 :0 I NEVER HEARD U SAY THAT :cheesy: :cheesy: ME TOO IM BALCK


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

IM OUT ART CALL ME WHEN U ARE ON THE WAY TO MY PAD

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

IGHT ALL YOU HOMOS....I WILL BE OUT FOR THE SEASON I MEAN I WILL BE OUT FOR A WHILE TO TAKE CARE OF PERSONAL THING....IM LEAVING EVERYTHING TO CASPER(THAT ***)...TO TAKE IN CHARGE..SO IF ANYBODY HAS ?? CALL ME UP..BUT ILL BE BACK NEXT YEAR TO HANG WITH MK IN PHX...(SO DONT CRY MK)....AND I WONT BE ON HERE UNTILL NEXT YEAR..SO...LATER ****...... :wave: 
----OSO CALL ME 2MARROW......---------


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 20 2006, 05:01 PM~6606255
> *IGHT ALL YOU HOMOS....I WILL BE OUT FOR THE SEASON I MEAN I WILL BE OUT FOR A WHILE TO TAKE CARE OF PERSONAL THING....IM LEAVING EVERYTHING TO CASPER(THAT ***)...TO TAKE IN CHARGE..SO IF ANYBODY HAS ?? CALL ME UP..BUT ILL BE BACK NEXT YEAR TO HANG WITH MK IN PHX...(SO DONT CRY MK)....AND I WONT BE ON HERE UNTILL NEXT YEAR..SO...LATER ****...... :wave:
> ----OSO CALL ME 2MARROW......---------
> *


WE WILL MISS U ART

NO MORE DIRTY PICS BETTER TELL CASPER TO POST THEM FOR US....NEXT YEAR O WAT....U STILL GONNACOME TO MY HOUSE....AM I ABLE TO CALL JUST TO CALL AND HANG OUT :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Nov 20 2006, 08:09 PM~6606280
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup victor


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 20 2006, 04:18 PM~6606327
> *sup victor
> *


naw that blueprides brother


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

EY CASPER I MIGHT BUY THE PARTS...


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

EY CASPER I MIGHT BUY THE PARTS...


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Nov 20 2006, 04:31 PM~6606394
> *EY CASPER I MIGHT BUY THE PARTS...
> *


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 20 2006, 05:01 PM~6606255
> *IGHT ALL YOU HOMOS....I WILL BE OUT FOR THE SEASON I MEAN I WILL BE OUT FOR A WHILE TO TAKE CARE OF PERSONAL THINGNEXT YEAR TO HANG WITH MK IN PHX...(SO DONT CRY MK)....AND I WONT BE ON HERE UNTILL NEXT YEAR..SO...LATER ****...... :wave:
> ----OSO CALL ME 2MARROW......---------
> *


no no ples not him :banghead: 
maybe we be in phx shit if every thing goes well :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 20 2006, 07:14 PM~6607422
> *no no ples not him :banghead:
> maybe we be in phx shit if every thing goes well  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Nov 20 2006, 03:52 PM~6606200
> *haha this fool i know hoo you are :biggrin: ......................................ey art thets meat up in oxnard on saterday so i can pic the display up  :biggrin: ????????????
> *


WAT ABOUT FRIDAY OSO I DONT HAVE SCHOOL AND IM NOT GOING TO BE HERE ON SATURDAY


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 21 2006, 02:56 AM~6606231
> *:0
> *


Hey Art I had a dream about your phucking busted ass beat up truck :twak:

I dreamt I was in the shop and about to take a sledge to it :roflmao:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 20 2006, 10:51 PM~6608573
> *WAT ABOUT FRIDAY OSO I DONT HAVE SCHOOL AND IM NOT GOING TO BE HERE ON SATURDAY
> *


yea that would be better

but i think art works


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Nov 21 2006, 07:01 AM~6609879
> *yea that would be better
> 
> but i think art works
> *


u gonna come to baboso


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 21 2006, 10:32 AM~6610633
> *u gonna come to baboso
> *


IDK 

MAYBE

DEPENDS ON WHEN HE GOES


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Nov 21 2006, 09:35 AM~6610651
> *IDK
> 
> MAYBE
> 
> DEPENDS ON WHEN HE GOES
> *


hit him up and tell him to comme on friday


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

sup everybody


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Nov 22 2006, 01:39 AM~6612730
> *sup everybody
> *


Whats up Art?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 21 2006, 03:09 PM~6612881
> *Whats up Art?
> *


no thats blueprides brother


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 22 2006, 02:24 AM~6612990
> *no thats blueprides brother
> *


----------



## OSO 805

ey that mnm bike in comton show is angles new bike???..........it gots arts old sproket hu??


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Nov 21 2006, 03:38 PM~6613065
> *ey that mnm bike in comton show is angles new bike???..........it gots arts old sproket hu??
> *


idk whos it is but no it dont have his old sproket


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 19 2006, 09:22 PM~6601999
> *CHECK OUT THIS GAY ****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 20 2006, 10:16 PM~6608256
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:tears: damn u puto


----------



## Aztecbike

:angel:


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

sup jotos any one here?


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

SUP PPL


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

SUP HOMIES


----------



## casper805

OK EVERY MEMBER PM ME I GO TSOMETHING TO SHOW U GUYS


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 22 2006, 02:00 PM~6618661
> *OK EVERY MEMBER PM ME I GO TSOMETHING TO SHOW U GUYS
> *


WAT IS IT BAD


----------



## casper805

heres eric and bluepride


----------



## bluepridelowride13

hahahah no....................


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 22 2006, 05:39 PM~6620424
> *hahahah no....................
> *


LOOK AT ERIC WITH HIS GANGSTER RAT


----------



## bluepridelowride13

hahahahaha thats a gangster ******................lol


----------



## casper805

THIS IS WHY ART AND VICTOR DONT COME ON HERE NO MORE THEYR TO BUSY


----------



## bluepridelowride13

hahahahaah lol ......


----------



## casper805

SOME ONE GOT OMAR AND ERIC TATTOED ON THEM


----------



## eric ramos

its a rabbit u fuken idot


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 22 2006, 07:25 PM~6620604
> *SOME ONE GOT OMAR AND ERIC TATTOED ON THEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: offtopic puto


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 22 2006, 07:09 PM~6620834
> *its a rabbit u fuken idot
> *


i know baboso


----------



## casper805

THIS IS WAT HAPPENS WHEN ART AND VICTOR HAVE A KID


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 22 2006, 08:26 PM~6620961
> *THIS IS WAT HAPPENS WHEN ART AND VICTOR HAVE A KID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS FUKER SCARED ME hno:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 22 2006, 08:26 PM~6620961
> *THIS IS WAT HAPPENS WHEN ART AND VICTOR HAVE A KID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it has arts eyes :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

HELP OUT JESSE AND ERICS BOYFRIEND


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: FOR JESSICA AND CLETO


----------



## casper805

ERICS TATOO


----------



## casper805

WAT KING OF BEER YOU GUYS







WANT FOR SD


----------



## eric ramos

I WOULD TAKE BUDWISER SELICT THE OTHERS AFE FOR U FUKERS


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 22 2006, 07:28 PM~6620991
> *it has arts eyes  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl:


----------



## Aztecbike

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 22 2006, 07:17 PM~6620562
> *THIS IS WHY ART AND VICTOR DONT COME ON HERE NO MORE THEYR TO BUSY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 22 2006, 08:26 PM~6620961
> *THIS IS WAT HAPPENS WHEN ART AND VICTOR HAVE A KID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN :uh: :uh:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

HEY GUYS HAPPY THANKSGIVING

HAVE A GOOD ONE


----------



## eric ramos

TURKEY DAY PUTOS :wave:


----------



## casper805

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: casper805, ZIGS805
ey foo hit me up


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 23 2006, 11:11 AM~6624503
> *TURKEY DAY PUTOS :wave:
> *


HAPPY THANKSGIVING PUTOS


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

DAMN U GRUBBED YESTERDAY


----------



## casper805

NAW NOT REALLY 
U?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 24 2006, 12:06 PM~6629336
> *NAW NOT REALLY
> U?
> *


SAME HERE JUST PICKED AT IT HERE AND THERE


----------



## eric ramos

4 turkeys at 4 houses :barf: damn it was good


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 24 2006, 12:41 PM~6629790
> *4 turkeys at 4 houses :barf: damn it was good
> *


LOL :wave: wats up foo


----------



## eric ramos

chida nada guey chillin and pickin up the house 
n cleanin itsw a fuken drag ey lol


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 24 2006, 12:47 PM~6629821
> *chida nada guey chillin and pickin up the house
> n cleanin itsw a fuken drag ey lol
> *


u making that 5$ como siempre lol


----------



## eric ramos

yep but money is money homie


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 24 2006, 12:55 PM~6629853
> * yep but money is money homie
> *


  true true how much you got now?


----------



## eric ramos

120 :happysad: 
i had to start from scratch since 4 weeks ago

and i was ripped of 150 from some place that sells graff supplies 
mother fukers


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 24 2006, 01:05 PM~6629910
> *120 :happysad:
> i had to start from scratch since 4 weeks ago
> 
> and i was ripped of 150 from some place that sells graff supplies
> mother fukers
> *


WAT HAPPENED LOL 
I THINK THEYR THE GUYS THAT WERE WORKING FOR ME LOL


----------



## eric ramos

wild stlye technitians
i send a mo
and they never sent my shit i have recpts and copy of the invoic but i dont have they number if not i would call them up and tell them shit


----------



## casper805

por pendejo u spent 150 on that dam wat were u eetin las nalas de jesse o wat lol


----------



## NaturalHighII

FEIZ HAPPY THANKSGIVING, COMO DIJO SON CHETO,LOL, BUT YEAH A LIL LATE, BUT ITS THERE


----------



## eric ramos

:biggrin: sup Roger


----------



## NaturalHighII

SUP ERIC


----------



## eric ramos

bored homie


----------



## casper805

you gonna go roger


----------



## casper805

eric


----------



## eric ramos

chat?


----------



## casper805

if shes there than im there


----------



## casper805

arts new job


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 24 2006, 05:27 PM~6630659
> *if shes there than im there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 nomames ese ruka esta buena


----------



## the bone collector

hello hello THEE ARTISTICS :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## casper805

wat up neal how u been bro u have a good turkey day?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

WATS UP FELLA'S


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

sup fukers any one wana chat
mmmmmmmmmmm tacos de barbaqua


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 24 2006, 10:35 PM~6631179
> *wat up neal how u been bro u have a good turkey day?
> *


Yes siiiiiiiiiiiiiir good old fashion garbage plate Turkey, rice, ribs hog maws collard greens stuffing ...........and a side of cranberry mmmmmm mmmmm good








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Nov 24 2006, 08:28 PM~6631751
> *Yes siiiiiiiiiiiiiir good old fashion garbage plate  Turkey, rice, ribs hog maws collard greens stuffing ...........and a side of cranberry  mmmmmm mmmmm good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NICE NOW ERICS GONNA BE BRAGGING ABOUT HIS CHICOS TACOS LOL 
EY BONE YOU SHOULD GO TO CHAT


----------



## eric ramos

mmmmmmmmmmmm chicos tacos


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

UUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## casper805

LOL


----------



## mortalkombat2

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## eric ramos

yay i made 2 50 for 2 hours of work :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 24 2006, 04:18 PM~6630629
> *you gonna go roger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yes im most likely gonna go, and with a street bike of my own, 

sneak peak:engraving, 2 tone paint, replateing, just a lil bit to get yall thinking,


----------



## eric ramos

were the engraving and 2 one paint and shit
:0


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

SUPPPPPPPPPPP Angel !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 25 2006, 12:54 PM~6634062
> *yay i made 2 50 for 2 hours of work  :biggrin:
> *


you dirty mofo :0 ......distes las nalgas de seguro.... :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

nope i cleaned my garage
lol


----------



## bluepridelowride13

i got my engraved sprocket today its nice as fuck...............i'll post pics later.......


----------



## eric ramos

noooooooo now u post now !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluepridelowride13

never ................puto..........


----------



## eric ramos

who did it 
or u just bought one from bones/?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 25 2006, 06:09 PM~6634787
> *who did it
> or u just bought one from bones/?
> *


i like the ones bones got gonna get one soon


----------



## eric ramos

they bad but i dont liek the sporkets 
dunno why
i ilke tha plan sprokets but the skuls dont flow with my bike
but i dont want differnt engravers on my bike
my engraver only going to be wim


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 25 2006, 06:28 PM~6634914
> *they bad but i dont liek the sporkets
> dunno why
> i ilke tha plan sprokets but the skuls dont flow with my bike
> but i dont want differnt engravers on my bike
> my engraver only going to be wim
> *


cool i like this one


----------



## eric ramos

naw i dont cus 83cutty boguth one


----------



## six trey impala

Damn U guys taking over the lowrider bike forum!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: sup trey


----------



## six trey impala

Sup


----------



## six trey impala

Damn ur guy's topic is huge!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos

bored :


----------



## six trey impala

ya me to


----------



## eric ramos

huge like my dick :rofl:


----------



## mortalkombat2

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

wat happend fuken mk'/?
last nite?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 25 2006, 05:12 PM~6635155
> *huge like my dick :rofl:
> *


Ha ya right :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

:tears: u just brougt me down from my clowd


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 25 2006, 05:18 PM~6635188
> *:tears: u just brougt me down from my clowd
> *


hahahaha wat happened


----------



## eric ramos

:dunno: 
im back to reality


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

:wave:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## eric ramos

wat it dew ****????????????


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

lol wtf??


----------



## eric ramos

sup franie jessica still sleepin :rofl:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

nah i woke up since 6:30


----------



## NaturalHighII

DAM NO LUCK SELLING THESE PARTS, I NEED THE MONEY ASAP


----------



## bluepridelowride13

dont go lower bro,some one would step up.........


----------



## NaturalHighII

I GOT A PRICE SET FO ALL OF IT ALL TOGETHER, YOU BUY THE COMPLETE SET, YOU SAVE $100


----------



## eric ramos

CUS PUSSYS DONT KNOW QUALITY WEN THEY SEE IT
UR SELLLIN THEM HELLA CHEAP LIKE SOME HANDLE BARS SHOW CHROMED FOR FUKEN 40 BONES

U SHOULD HIT UP A SHOW AND PUT A FOR SALE SIGN N SHIT FUKER


----------



## NaturalHighII

I KNOW ITS CHEAP, THESE ARE PRICES FOR PARTS ON THERE ON UNPLATED, BUT HEY I JUST NEED THE MONEY AND NEED TO GET RID OF IT, I KNOW IM LOOSING MONEY BUT FUCK IT. LIKE I SAID, YOU BUY THE WHOLE PACKAGE, AND YOU SAVE ABOUT $150. WAS UP BONES, I SEE U DOWN THERE


----------



## eric ramos

YEP POS NO SABEN GUEY
PERO U SHOULD SELL THEM ON EBAY BETTER
CUS I ONCE SAW SOME 24 K PARTS SELL FOR A GRIP


----------



## NaturalHighII

YEAH THATS TRUE BUT I OWE MONEY RIGHT NOW SO MY ACCOUNT IS SUSPENDED


----------



## eric ramos

DAMN 
WAT ABOUT A SWAP MEET? U JUST PARK BY ONE AND SELL THEM THERE?


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

THATS THE OLD PAISA FASHION STYLE :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

AND THE CHROME IS PREETY CLEAN...BETTER THAN SUM OTHER CHROME DOWN BY OTHERS

WATS UP HOMIES

ERIC THANKS FOR THE NUMBERS

I MIGHT NOT BE READY FOR PHX IM TRYIN THOUGH HARD CORE

JUST WENT TO A JOB INTERVEIW...IF I GET IT THE JOB IT IS $9.00 AN HOUR MY HOMIE GETS $475.00 IN TWO WEEKS AND THAT IS WORKIN FROM 4:00-9:00 MONDAY WEDNESDAY THURSADAY FRIDAY SATURDAY N SUNDAY THATS THE SAME THING IM GONNA DO

SO I CAN FINISH THIS BIKE


----------



## eric ramos

work u lazy bitch


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

NO REALLY IM GOIN TO


----------



## eric ramos

uffin: u lucky bitch i need a job asap


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

NOT LUCKY JUST WAS LOOKIN

I NEED THE BANK


----------



## eric ramos

shit im going to work were ever 
yay is pecon pickin season im going to steal al grip this year


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

HHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## bluepridelowride13

chat any one??


----------



## eric ramos

orita
im eatin
chicos tacos that my jefes got me :biggrin:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

nasty


----------



## casper805

:wave: sup fuckers 
ucken jesse i thought you said you werent gonna be home bitch i stoped by in bakers today i would have gone to your pad baboso


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

casper wats up homie


----------



## eric ramos

hes a pendjo
were wer u bitch at the casino?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

stripp club


----------



## Aztecbike

Hey Roger if you want to sell the parts on ebay let me know n I'll let you use my account!!!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS+Nov 26 2006, 08:15 PM~6641994-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> casper wats up homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup foo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by eric [email protected] 26 2006, 08:17 PM~6642011
> *hes a pendjo
> were wer u bitch at the casino?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea i was in fresno
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Aztecbike_@Nov 26 2006, 08:24 PM~6642050
> *Hey Roger if you want to sell the parts on ebay let me know n I'll let you use my account!!!
> *



sup angel


----------



## eric ramos

damn u win any thang?


----------



## Aztecbike

sup


----------



## eric ramos

sup to all !!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Big ups to THEE ARTISTICS B.C. doing it big in 06 and years to come.


----------



## eric ramos

casper get in chat u ***


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 26 2006, 08:28 PM~6642072
> *damn u win any thang?
> *


naw i lost but only 35


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: taht suks


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 26 2006, 08:39 PM~6642143
> *Big ups to THEE ARTISTICS B.C. doing it big in 06 and years to come.
> *


thanks for the props juan 
how u been homie


----------



## 817Lowrider

real good man just chillen bout to move back in with my moms


----------



## bluepridelowride13

my dad went yesturday.......what casino did you go to??


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Nov 26 2006, 08:24 PM~6642050
> *Hey Roger if you want to sell the parts on ebay let me know n I'll let you use my account!!!
> *


yeah fool, let me use it,


----------



## Aztecbike

I'll pm you with my info roger


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 26 2006, 08:51 PM~6642218
> *my dad went yesturday.......what casino did you go to??
> *


TABLE MOUNTAIN CASINO


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 26 2006, 08:47 PM~6642190
> *real good man just chillen bout to move back in with my moms
> *


THATS GOOD HOMIE WHO YOU WITH RIGHT NOW


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Nov 26 2006, 09:01 PM~6642283
> *I'll pm you with my info roger
> *


ALRIGHT THEN, SUP CASPER


----------



## Aztecbike

did you find ur usb cable yet ...fucken casper


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 27 2006, 12:03 AM~6642307
> *THATS GOOD HOMIE WHO YOU WITH RIGHT NOW
> *


what do you me club wise
if so na no one


----------



## 817Lowrider

i was trying to start one but you know how it goes


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII+Nov 26 2006, 09:04 PM~6642310-->
> 
> 
> 
> ALRIGHT THEN, SUP CASPER
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SUP ROGER
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Aztecbike_@Nov 26 2006, 09:04 PM~6642313
> *did you find ur usb cable yet ...fucken casper
> *


LOL WATS UP TO YOU ANGE;
NAW FOO HAVENT FOUND IT YET


----------



## Aztecbike

mmmm pues0


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Nov 26 2006, 09:49 PM~6642613
> *mmmm pues0
> *


I WAS GONE FOR THE WEEK END FIRST THING TOMMOROW ILL LOOK FOR IT ALL DAY SO I CAN GET YOU THE PICS ALREADY OK


----------



## Aztecbike

aight then foo


----------



## Aztecbike

sup roger


----------



## GrimReaper

wats up Artistics


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey casper nice talking to you this mornin glad we got all this cleared up holla at me when you see this


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

HOW MANY MEMBERS HAVE EBAY ACCOUNT


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Nov 27 2006, 09:16 AM~6644640
> *hey casper nice talking to you this mornin glad we got all this cleared up holla at me when you see this
> *


yea glad whe could settle all this stuff up 
and to all those people that think our club has beef with dlk or luxurious it is not true our club has beef with no one so stop talking behind our back and tell us


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Nov 27 2006, 01:36 PM~6645946
> *HOW MANY MEMBERS HAVE EBAY ACCOUNT
> *


for selling or for buying?


----------



## bluepridelowride13

http://www.aquisuena.com/streem/envivo.html


----------



## eric ramos

sup bitches
its a celabration lol 
mk got a hiky on his neck :0


----------



## bluepridelowride13

lol

we'll make a party the day you'll get one..........


----------



## eric ramos

:biggrin: 
really :biggrin:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

ey casper make me a design for forks and handles and sissy bar......make two sets.........  gotta get ready for SD........


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 27 2006, 03:49 PM~6646727
> *ey casper make me a design for forks and handles and sissy bar......make two sets.........  gotta get ready for SD........
> *


i got some desighns i just cant find mmy usb cable :angry:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

DAMN 

MK CONGRATS *** MONKEY

CASPER DRAW ME UP AMOTHER DESING SO I CAN COMPARE UR'S N MINE N WHICH ONE WILL LOOK BETTER ON THE TRIKE


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Nov 27 2006, 03:52 PM~6646749
> *DAMN
> 
> MK CONGRATS *** MONKEY
> 
> CASPER DRAW ME UP AMOTHER DESING SO I CAN COMPARE UR'S N MINE N WHICH ONE WILL LOOK BETTER ON THE TRIKE
> *


for wat part?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 27 2006, 04:53 PM~6646756
> *for wat part?
> *


FORK HANDLEBARS SCISSOR LIFT STEERING WHEEL FENDER BRACES N THATS IT I THINK ALL TWIST WIT FACED SHIT ALSO


----------



## eric ramos

te la comes entera pinchie casper :biggrin:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

ey casper can you please make me some designs for forks and handles and sissy bar? cause i need to get ready for the SD?


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: to all ur ****
and casper make me a design of a whole bike that says chinga tu mmadre migra on it :biggrin: u kno mi kiddin


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Nov 27 2006, 03:59 PM~6646816
> *ey casper can you please make me some designs for forks and handles and sissy bar? cause i need to get ready for the SD?
> *


ill do desighn for all of you but first i f=gotta find the stupid usb cable


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

:wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 27 2006, 04:02 PM~6646848
> *:wave: to all ur ****
> and casper make me a design of a whole bike that says chinga tu mmadre migra on it :biggrin: u kno mi kiddin
> *


ill make a desighn but i need your sis to put her boobs in the bondo so i can make amolding and ill make a lucy bike


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 27 2006, 05:03 PM~6646859
> *ill do desighn for all of you but first i f=gotta find the stupid usb cable
> *


ey but make the sissy bar that is usable for a love seat


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Nov 27 2006, 04:06 PM~6646893
> *ey but make the sissy bar that is usable for a love seat
> *


so u want one just like the mexica trike right?


----------



## eric ramos

fuk u and my sister :0 jk puto u no i love u
all u ****** lol


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 27 2006, 05:07 PM~6646902
> *so u want one just like the mexica trike right?
> *


yea exactly like that but make it slick and make grapes cut outs in the parts make them all match


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Nov 27 2006, 04:10 PM~6646930
> *yea exactly like that but make it slick and make grapes cut outs in the parts make them all match
> *


AIGH ILL TRY 
AND ERIC TELL YOUR SIS TO STRIP AND GET A WEB CAM :cheesy:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

yea tell her


----------



## eric ramos

fuk ur web cam shit joto :guns:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

sounds like its chat time?


----------



## eric ramos

nope
to damn early


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

cool than


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 27 2006, 05:13 PM~6646536
> *yea glad whe could settle all this stuff up
> and to all those people that think our club has beef with dlk or luxurious it is not true our club has beef with no one so stop talking behind our back and tell us
> *


yea homie that makes 2 of us lol so if any of you guys need nything homie just drop in yea i talked to art today to homie it is all good


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## KERN_COUNTY661




----------



## mortalkombat2

:wave:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

sup mk


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Nov 27 2006, 06:20 PM~6647527
> *sup mk
> *


sup


----------



## eric ramos

sup mkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
casper loves u ::angel:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 27 2006, 06:22 PM~6647546
> *sup mkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
> casper loves u ::angel:
> *


 :uh: :around: :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: ahahahahah damn 
im bored
im taggin some shit for a batter
fuken toys i hate them lol


----------



## eric ramos

casper u gots a pm reply it fuker or are u mad at me?


----------



## bluepridelowride13

any one wanna chat?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 27 2006, 06:37 PM~6648006
> *casper u gots a pm reply it fuker or are u mad at me?
> *


naw foo i aint mad


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

sup roger


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 26 2006, 11:39 PM~6642143
> *Big ups to THEE ARTISTICS B.C. doing it big in 06 and years to come.
> *


----------



## casper805

u moveback in yet?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 27 2006, 11:48 PM~6649098
> *u moveback in yet?
> *


on the 1st


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 27 2006, 08:54 PM~6649154
> *on the 1st
> *


  any progress on your bike


----------



## 817Lowrider

finished the tank thats it for now 
my bro wrecked my ride so i goota fix that shit


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 27 2006, 08:59 PM~6649195
> *finished the tank thats it for now
> my bro wrecked my ride so i goota fix that shit
> *


how he wreck it?


----------



## 817Lowrider

hit a truck from the back


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

WATS UP HOMIES


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## Guest

ITS A BIT EARLY BUT WOULD LIKE 2 SEE YOU GUYS OUT HERE REPPIN WITH US ..


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Nov 28 2006, 03:31 AM~6650478
> *ITS A BIT EARLY BUT WOULD LIKE 2 SEE YOU GUYS OUT HERE REPPIN WITH US ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam homie that shows 5 months away 
ill keep posting it on our topic so whe wont forget about it


----------



## 817Lowrider

blue pride that song was gay


----------



## bluepridelowride13

hahahah its bad fool.....you just dont know about that paisa shet homie.....lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 28 2006, 01:42 PM~6652144
> *hahahah its bad fool.....you just dont know about that paisa shet homie.....lol
> *


na i don't know and don't want to know


----------



## bluepridelowride13

lol juan is mad.........


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 28 2006, 01:55 PM~6652216
> *lol juan is mad.........
> *


hell yeah that shit was gay j/k


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up homie just dropped by to say wuz upper


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

JUST WONDERIN IS THIS FOO TRYIN TO GET IN DA CLUB (juangotti)


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Nov 28 2006, 01:58 PM~6653734
> *JUST WONDERIN IS THIS FOO TRYIN TO GET IN DA CLUB (juangotti)
> *


idk if he still wants 2 whe talked about it before then he desided not 2


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 28 2006, 03:09 PM~6653820
> *idk if he still wants 2 whe talked about it before then he desided not 2
> *


WAT KINDA BIKE 

TELL IN FOCKER :biggrin: :biggrin: JOIN DA FAMILY U NOE U WANT TO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Nov 28 2006, 04:30 PM~6654398
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
WHAT CHATER U FROM :uh:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Nov 28 2006, 04:31 PM~6654402
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> WHAT CHATER U FROM :uh:
> *


(VENTURA COUNTY)CHAPTER
and you


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Nov 28 2006, 04:52 PM~6654581
> *(VENTURA COUNTY)CHAPTER
> and you
> *


ORANGE COUNTY CHAPTER :biggrin:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Nov 28 2006, 04:31 PM~6654402
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> WHAT CHATER U FROM :uh:
> *


(VENTURA COUNTY)CHAPTER


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Nov 28 2006, 03:54 PM~6654590
> *(VENTURA COUNTY)CHAPTER
> *


WATS YOUR NAME HOMIE, IM ROGER FROM LOS ANGELES CHAPTER


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Nov 28 2006, 03:31 PM~6654402
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> WHAT CHATER U FROM :uh:
> *


its blueprides bro


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 28 2006, 04:03 PM~6654648
> *WATS YOUR NAME HOMIE, IM ROGER FROM LOS ANGELES CHAPTER
> *


its frankie foo


----------



## NaturalHighII

OH MY BAD, NO ME REGANEN, OH OK PUES


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 28 2006, 04:05 PM~6654660
> *OH MY BAD, NO ME REGANEN, OH OK PUES
> *


lol this foo any luck selling your parts ?


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

he has them in ebay.


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Nov 28 2006, 04:45 PM~6654900
> *:wave:
> *


sup foo i found it ill post pics when i get back from school


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

sup aztec


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

SUP HOMIES 

IM HOME FROM SKOOL MOW


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Aztecbike

aight foo


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

you talking to me if you are wat


----------



## Aztecbike

nawww you dumb asss...j/k ...talking to casper


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

cool then


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Nov 28 2006, 05:46 PM~6655221
> *nawww you dumb asss...j/k ...talking to casper
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: angels mad


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

sup mk


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

sup eric


----------



## eric ramos

sup fukre


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

wat colors match with purple and pink eric ?


----------



## eric ramos

FUK I DONT KNOW :banghead:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

you think blue,yellow,orange


----------



## eric ramos

YELOW OR RED?


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

not blue


----------



## eric ramos

SHIT I DUNNO IM NOT IN THE MOOOD


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

Y WAT HAPPEN


----------



## eric ramos

DUNNO IM JUST HABIN A BAD DAY DUNNO WHY :dunno: I GES I WOKE UP ON WRONG SIDE OF TEH BED


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Nov 28 2006, 07:07 PM~6655784
> *not blue
> *


ey bitch hit me up at my pad


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 28 2006, 07:18 PM~6655828
> *SHIT I DUNNO IM  NOT IN THE MOOOD
> *


thats been me for the last 3 days


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

NO


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 28 2006, 09:48 PM~6656582
> *thats been me for the last 3 days
> *


IS IT BECAUSE U GUYS AINT GETTIN ANY


----------



## eric ramos

:tears: I NEED A GIRL MAN 
IM HELLA LONLEY


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 28 2006, 09:52 PM~6656617
> *:tears: I NEED A GIRL MAN
> IM HELLA LONLEY
> *


MR.LONELY

WAT ABOUT LUCY (UR LEFT HAND)


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Nov 28 2006, 09:02 PM~6656688
> *MR.LONELY
> 
> WAT ABOUT USING MY LEFT HAND*


 :0


----------



## eric ramos

ITS RIGHT HAND NOT LEFT STUPID :twak:


----------



## casper805

ERIC WATS JESSICAS #


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 28 2006, 09:22 PM~6656878
> *:rofl:
> *


OR FRANKY I SEE U DOWN THERE HIT ME UP OR TELL YOUR BRO TO HIT ME UP


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Nov 28 2006, 05:10 PM~6653835
> *WAT KINDA BIKE
> 
> TELL IN FOCKER :biggrin:  :biggrin: JOIN DA FAMILY U NOE U WANT TO :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


FUCK IT IM DOWN JUST GOTTA STEP MY GAME UP GIVE ME TILL JANUARY 30 TO GET MY SHIT TOGETHER IMA BRAKE OUT WITH MY SHIT FACED FORKS AND A BAD ASS PAINT JOB


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 28 2006, 10:23 PM~6657189
> *FUCK IT IM DOWN JUST GOTTA STEP MY GAME UP GIVE ME TILL JANUARY 30 TO GET MY SHIT TOGETHER IMA BRAKE OUT WITH MY SHIT FACED FORKS AND A BAD ASS PAINT JOB
> *


  HIT ME UP WHEN YOUR SHIT IS READY


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 29 2006, 01:27 AM~6657209
> *  HIT ME UP WHEN YOUR SHIT IS READY
> *


fuck it no b.s. this time


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

HELL YEA HOMIE....LET ME NOE IF U NEED ANYTHING


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:wave:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

:wave: :wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Nov 29 2006, 02:40 PM~6661549
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


puto hit me up or tell your carnal to do it


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

i dont got a cell phone jessie broke it if you want his # i can give it to you


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Nov 29 2006, 02:43 PM~6661601
> *i dont got a cell phone jessie broke it if you want his # i can give it to you
> *


if he broke it guey why do i want it?


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

noe fool he broke my cell phone


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Nov 29 2006, 02:47 PM~6661635
> *noe fool he broke my cell phone
> *


o well tell him to hit me up


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

he aint here..................... fueron a bakunar los perros,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

ey is this your # 805 486 7721


----------



## casper805

yea foo but dont fucken put iit out there edit your shit


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Nov 29 2006, 02:55 PM~6661709
> *he aint here..................... fueron a bakunar los perros,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> *


lol fueron a bacunar a jesse lol


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Nov 29 2006, 03:56 PM~6661714
> * sup fool
> *


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

how you edit?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Nov 29 2006, 03:00 PM~6661756
> *how you edit?
> *


u see the button were you uote someone its right next to it it says edit


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

HEY GUYS


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 29 2006, 04:02 PM~6661771
> *u see the button were you uote someone its right next to it it says edit
> *


next to the quote shit it says some # ..or click on the quote shit?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Nov 29 2006, 03:04 PM~6661784
> *HEY GUYS
> *


sup baboso did that foo ever send u the pics of the pint job?


----------



## casper805

first is the online monito then like a paper then the pm shit and then edit


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 29 2006, 04:05 PM~6661791
> *sup baboso did that foo ever send u the pics of the pint job?
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: MAYBE


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Nov 29 2006, 03:56 PM~6661714
> *
> *


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

I THINK IT IS CUZ U STILL NEW


----------



## casper805

send me ur password ill do it


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

I SEE U LOOKIN AT ME ROGER...IS ART GOIN TO UR PAD TODAY


----------



## casper805

franky its probably cause your new thats why it dont work


----------



## bluepridelowride13




----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

sup roger


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

sup mk


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

SUP

MK
THEE ARTISTICS
ROGER
CASPER


----------



## mortalkombat2

sup Artistics


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up homies


----------



## bluepridelowride13

sup oso


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

OSO WATS UP


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Nov 29 2006, 04:14 PM~6662188
> *OSO WATS UP
> *


osos gay


----------



## bluepridelowride13

oso post fucker..... :angry: 

he must be ashamed of his club then.......


----------



## the bone collector

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: whut up fellas ....................


----------



## bluepridelowride13

sup bone.... how is bissness going big homie?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 29 2006, 05:49 PM~6662720
> *oso post fucker..... :angry:
> 
> he must be ashamed of his club then.......
> *


naw lompoc chapter isshaving a meeting
sup neal


----------



## bluepridelowride13

meeting regarting wat?


----------



## bluepridelowride13

meeting regarting wat? and when?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 29 2006, 05:59 PM~6662779
> *meeting regarting wat? and when?
> *


right now about the car show in lompoc this saturday


----------



## bluepridelowride13

so i they doing good?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 29 2006, 06:01 PM~6662791
> *so i they doing good?
> *


i guess im selling them some of my parts next week 
and oso is gonna start doing faced parts for any of the members


----------



## bluepridelowride13

i gotta see how they come out...... :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

ey foo hit me up right now


----------



## bluepridelowride13

for wat?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 29 2006, 06:09 PM~6662866
> *for wat?
> *


just do it bitch i got some stuff for sale u want first dibbs on it or no


----------



## bluepridelowride13

i do


----------



## bluepridelowride13

i got an idea for chrismas so every one is cool in our club.....pick some one to give a gift to even other...........art already picked me....lol every one should have some one to give it too and the gift needs to be inthe price range on 30-50.........members only.........so pick before your the last one left and have to give a gift to your self......lol the gifts would be given the 24th or 25th when ever chrismas is ......


----------



## eric ramos

gifs?
niga i want my d twist shti lol


----------



## bluepridelowride13

i dont care pick some one if the part is between 30-50 then if they see you really like it they will buy it.....but you cant tell them wat to buy....i needs to be a secret....


----------



## eric ramos

30-50?
***** u dont have that money i dont neither


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

eric go to the chat now....


----------



## eric ramos

bitches i was out side cus somting happen like some crash in the next street and that why i left chat 
sorry 
my oplogies bitches


----------



## casper805

THEE ARTISTICS


----------



## casper805

THIS BIKE WAS CLEAN BUT THAT JOTO HAD TO SELL IT PINCHE BABOSO


----------



## casper805

ANYONE FROM OC OR LA KNOW WAT CLUB THIS BIKES WITH


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 29 2006, 05:49 PM~6662720
> *oso post fucker..... :angry:
> 
> he must be ashamed of his club then.......
> *


look whos talkinng your online and u dont post either cabron


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

:wave: :wave:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 30 2006, 08:45 AM~6665972
> *ANYONE FROM OC OR LA KNOW WAT CLUB THIS BIKES WITH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its not in so cali its in az :cheesy: 
yuma or some bullshit :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 30 2006, 04:35 PM~6669428
> *its not in so cali its in az :cheesy:
> yuma or some bullshit  :cheesy:
> *


is always at shows over here so callate puto


----------



## NaturalHighII

it was at a show here during the month of july, he was by uniques bc if i remekmber right


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 30 2006, 05:23 PM~6669703
> *it was at a show here during the month of july, he was by uniques bc if i remekmber right
> *


yea that pic i took of it was at costa mesa it was right infront of santana so idk


----------



## eric ramos

im just sayin
cus i saw that bike in lrb long ago
its in az


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 30 2006, 05:26 PM~6669725
> *im just sayin
> cus i saw that bike in lrb long ago
> its in az
> *


eric do u live in az ?


----------



## eric ramos

stfu  damn iwas just trin to help


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 30 2006, 05:36 PM~6669787
> *stfu  damn iwas just trin to help
> *


lol esste guey no te enoges mija u know im just fucking around puto


----------



## eric ramos

shit :mellow:


----------



## eric ramos

u think im mad :rofl: im just fukin with u bitch ass lol


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

:wave:


----------



## GrimReaper

:wave: wat crackin artistics :wave:


----------



## eric ramos

FUK MC HAMMER :guns:


----------



## GrimReaper

fuk u :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

mc hammer is a dumb ass.........he blew all his cash away .........


----------



## GrimReaper

tru but koo avatar tho


----------



## casper805

it gets anoying after a while


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 30 2006, 08:45 AM~6665972
> *ANYONE FROM OC OR LA KNOW WAT CLUB THIS BIKES WITH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS A CALI BIKE AND IT IS FROM LEGIONS FROM THE LAST TIME I SEEN IT....WAS I THINK THE COUNT FAIR GROUNDS ONE...LEGIONS OR SUMONE ELSE BUT NOT SURE ON THAT ONE


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Dec 1 2006, 10:23 AM~6673879
> *THATS A CALI BIKE AND IT IS FROM LEGIONS FROM THE LAST TIME I SEEN IT....WAS I THINK THE COUNT FAIR GROUNDS ONE...LEGIONS OR SUMONE ELSE BUT NOT SURE ON THAT ONE
> *


MYBAD NOT LEGIONS I WAS THINKIN OF SUMTHIN ELSE YEA IT WAS UNIQUES BIKE THE OWNER IS PRETTY KOOL...HE HELPS U GIVE IDEAS IF U ASK HIM... :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 30 2006, 08:41 AM~6665951
> *THIS BIKE WAS CLEAN BUT THAT JOTO HAD TO SELL IT PINCHE BABOSO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANY OTHER PICS


----------



## GrimReaper

:machinegun:


> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 30 2006, 11:45 PM~6670681
> *:wave: wat crackin artistics :wave:
> *


 :machinegun:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 30 2006, 10:51 AM~6666695
> *look whos talkinng your online and u dont post either cabron
> *


wat fool i do post.......... :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Dec 1 2006, 10:41 AM~6673971
> *:machinegun:
> :machinegun:
> *


FUCK U BITCH :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: U STILL GONNA GET THE PAINTBALL GUN OR NO


----------



## GrimReaper

naw 4got bout it n i got my frame done so i going to get it airbrushed n getin my shrit done mayb i cn in a like 2 weeks


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Dec 1 2006, 10:49 AM~6674011
> *naw  4got bout it n i got my frame done so i going to get it airbrushed n getin my shrit done mayb i cn in a like 2 weeks
> *


GOT PICS OF DA FRAME


----------



## GrimReaper

no


----------



## GrimReaper

not postin shit till its all done i still need some parts


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

Y NOT.....SO U WANT TO GET SPONSERED BY BABOSO HYDROS


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

UR GAY IF U DONT POST...WAT KINDA PARTS U STILL NEED TO GET....NEW PAGE BITCHES


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## GrimReaper

some shit i got rims n handle bars thats all so far
yo how much u got a mini pump chrome 4


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

got mine for 2 dollas


----------



## bluepridelowride13

here you could trace anyone by just putting in your phone number.......

po-pos use it........

http://www.phonetrace.org/


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

HEY WATS UP FELLA'S


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Dec 1 2006, 02:00 PM~6674076
> *some shit i got rims n handle bars thats all so far
> yo how much u got a mini pump chrome 4
> *


vic let me no


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

WITOUT CHROME PLATING THEY LIKE 45-55 SHIPPED DEPENDS ON HOW MUCH I GET THEM AT THE YARD...AND PLATED IDK GOTTA TALK TO THE PLATER ABOUT THAT ONE...BUT IF I GET IT PLATED THE WHOLE THING IT WOULD ONLY BE FOR SHOW NO PLAY


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

:wave:


----------



## GrimReaper

dam u need one 4 play


----------



## NaturalHighII

sup ppl


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Dec 1 2006, 11:24 AM~6674241
> *here you could trace anyone by just putting in your phone number.......
> 
> po-pos use it........
> 
> http://www.phonetrace.org/
> *


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

ROGER HOW U DOIN HOW IS THE LA CHAPTER GOIN....MY MINNIE PUMPS ON THE TRIEK ARE GONNA BE FOR PLAY GRIM REAPER


----------



## GrimReaper

bur i wat em chromed


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Dec 1 2006, 03:33 PM~6675963
> *ROGER HOW U DOIN HOW IS THE LA CHAPTER GOIN....MY MINNIE PUMPS ON THE TRIEK ARE GONNA BE FOR PLAY GRIM REAPER
> *


well me myself il lbe off to a job interview ina bout an hour, and the bike club itself well its there. everyone is concentrating on their bikes as of now but i still try to hold some communication


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Dec 1 2006, 04:34 PM~6675971
> *bur i wat em chromed
> *


THE ONLY WAY U CAN FULLY CHROME THEM IS IF U ONLY HAVE FOR SHOW...I NOE U CAN CHROME THE TANK BUT THE MOTOR WILL HAVE TO BE POLISHED UP LIKE IT WAS CHROMED


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

KOOL KOOL YEA KEEP DAT BITCH GOING DONT LET IT GO DOWN I NO U GOT BIG DREAMS FOR IT.....AND HOW MUCH FOR A MINIE PUMP RECHROMED..PM ME THE PRICE...I SEE U CASPER AND GRIM REAPER


----------



## casper805

December 2, 2006--Guadalupe, CA--Touch of Style Car Club presents their 2nd Annual Toys for Tots drive. Location-Leroy Park in Guadalupe. 50/50 raffle, 10 dollar raffle for rims. Trophies in 12 categories. Lowriders, motorcycles, lowrider bikes. Entry fee per car 20 dollars and unwrapped toy. Roll-in time 7am to 9am. Showtime 10am to 3:30pm. More info Marcelino (805)621-3239 or John (805)260-5939.


----------



## casper805

December 10, 2006--Ventura, CA--CRUISERS CAR CLUB AND THE BOYS & GIRLS CLUB OF VENTURA, will be having a TOY DRIVE from 11:00AM-3:00PM AT 1929 JOHNSON DR. Radio station Q-104.7 will be there. 1ST AND 2ND place trophies for 12 classes as well as trophy for club participation. BEST OF SHOW & DASH PLAQUES. EVERYONE ATTENDING OR BRINGING THERE RIDE BRING AN UNWRAPPED TOY WORTH AT LEAST $10 AND THERE IS ALSO ABSOLUTELY NO ALCOHOL ALLOWED. For more info RANDY (805) 340-5300 OR THE BOYS & GIRLS CLUB (805)641-5599.


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Dec 1 2006, 11:24 AM~6674241
> *here you could trace anyone by just putting in your phone number.......
> 
> po-pos use it........
> 
> http://www.phonetrace.org/
> *


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SUP HOMIES!!!! SORRY MY INTERNET WAS ACTING GAY AND I COULDN'T GET ONLINE BUT I'M BACK!!! SIMON!! SO WHAT'S GOING DOWN HOMIES?? 
HEY ROGET I HEAD THAT UR MAKING SHIRTS FOR GURLS WITH THE NAME OF THE CLUB AND SHIT... I WANNA GET 1 FOR MY LADY... SO HIT ME UP HOMIE :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## casper805

December 17--Oxnard, CA--Oxnard College Park, 3250 S. Rose Avenue, Oxnard-UNITED CAR CLUBS OF VENTURA COUNTY, in conjunction LATINO LIFE STYLE MAGAZINE presents 1st Annual GIFTS FOR KIDS, toy drive 12pm-4pm, $10 unwrapped toy that will go to local charities. All cars participating in cruise, meet at 9 am at Oxnard College Park, roll at 10am. Together we're making the holidays happier for the kids. NO ALCOHOL. Location--Oxnard College Park, 3250 S. Rose Avenue, For more info: Art Cardiel 805-231-7709, Mundo Rosas 805-651-4402


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

wat it dew fukers :wave:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

so wat chat time


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

good morining :wave: 
i berly woke up


----------



## casper805

ur cousin still there joto


----------



## eric ramos

nope she left last nite my uncle came and picked her up at my pad after work like 12 30 or somewere


----------



## casper805

cause u made her mad lol


----------



## eric ramos

taht why i got her mad cus i did not wana go with my uncles pad with her cus its hella boring there 
and she like oh u fuked up no more 3 some for u :nono:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 2 2006, 01:30 PM~6680999
> *taht why i got her mad cus i did not wana go with my uncles pad with her cus its hella boring there
> and she like oh u fuked up no more 3 some for u :nono:
> *


lolwhy is it boring over there foo


----------



## eric ramos

no satilte and a slow ass computer


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 2 2006, 01:41 PM~6681038
> *no satilte and a slow ass computer
> *


lol she live far from u or naw


----------



## eric ramos

naw like 4 miles away well my cus lives in el paso but my uncle lives in in anthony cus hes devorced n shit and he get her like every other month n shit


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 2 2006, 01:50 PM~6681067
> *naw like 4 miles away well my cus lives in el paso but my uncle lives in in anthony cus hes devorced n shit and he get her like every other month n shit
> *


este guey she was gonna get u a 3some foo


----------



## eric ramos

2 of her freinds one is hells cute and the other one has a nice rack lol


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 2 2006, 01:55 PM~6681145
> *2 of her freinds one is hells cute and the other one has a nice rack lol
> *


PERO TU DE PENDEJO RUIN EVERYTHING LOL


----------



## eric ramos

:tears: stfu mofo


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

eric es un joto! :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Dec 2 2006, 02:15 PM~6681211
> *eric es un joto! :roflmao:
> *


ASI NACIO EL GUEY


----------



## eric ramos

NO AINT NO JOTO 
IM JUST A LONLEY BASTERD


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 2 2006, 02:18 PM~6681227
> *I KNOW IM JOTO
> IM SO LONLEY I NEED MY BABY ART TO HOLD ME
> *


i think hes at victors house


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: FUK U BITCH


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 2 2006, 02:16 PM~6681212
> *ASI NACIO EL GUEY
> *


I PENDEJO TANBIEN.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 2 2006, 02:18 PM~6681227
> *NO AINT NO JOTO
> IM JUST A LONLEY BASTERD
> *


WE KNOW ERIC.


----------



## eric ramos

COMO ESTAS PENDEJO TU JUAN
ES " Y PENDEJO TAMBIEN "


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Dec 2 2006, 02:27 PM~6681262
> *I PENDEJO TANBIEN.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 2 2006, 02:25 PM~6681252
> *FUK ME BITCH
> *


were is jesse at


----------



## eric ramos

WTF?
HOW DO U GET THAT SHIT FROM U BITCH


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 2 2006, 02:29 PM~6681273
> *COMO ESTAS PENDEJO TU JUAN
> ES " Y PENDEJO TAMBIEN "
> *


JUST HERE DESIGNING MY PARTS FOR 'BLACK SUNDAY' GOING GOOD SOO FAR. I GOT MONEY FOR PAINT. NOW GOTA SAVE UP FOR PARTS AND CHROME.  

IMA TRY TO MAKE MY OWN DISPLAY TOO.


----------



## eric ramos

FUK MAKE ME A DISPLAY :rofl: iM NEED TO WORK BADLY


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

IMA TRY AND MAKE A BUISCUT TUCK DISPLAY.
I ALMOST FINISH MAKING MY SEAT, JUST GOTA CUT THE MIRRORS AND PIPING.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

EY ERIC FIX YOUR SIGNATURE ' RESIN INC CUSOMTOM FENDERS'

ITS 'CUSTOM' NOT CUSOMTOM BITCH! :uh: 

WHOS THE PENDEJO NOW. :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Dec 2 2006, 02:49 PM~6681358
> *EY ERIC FIX YOUR SIGNATURE ' RESIN INC CUSOMTOM FENDERS'
> 
> ITS 'CUSTOM' NOT CUSOMTOM BITCH! :uh:
> 
> WHOS THE PENDEJO NOW. :biggrin:
> *


the one that read it and the one that wrote it


----------



## eric ramos

:dunno: WAT THE FUK U SAID LIL GUY


----------



## casper805

read ur signature baboso
its suppose to say resin inc custom fenders 
not resin inc cusomtom fenders pendejo


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

eric is slow as a turtle.


----------



## eric ramos

YEP I HAV A NECK LIKE ONE 2 LO L


----------



## casper805

and u still havent changed ur sig


----------



## casper805

WERE ARE THE PICS OF THE SHOW TODAY OSO AND MONCHIS?
I HEARD OSO GOT 2ND PLACE GONGRATS JOTO


----------



## socios b.c. prez

SPLASH!!!!


----------



## GrimReaper

:guns: :wave: :guns: 
SUP


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 2 2006, 07:49 PM~6682571
> *SPLASH!!!!
> *


WAT IS THAT FOR ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 2 2006, 07:56 PM~6682599
> *WAT IS THAT FOR ?
> *


Sorry. Im borded.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

HOW ARE MY LIL NEPHEWS DOING TODAY


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Dec 2 2006, 08:11 PM~6682677
> *HOW ARE MY LIL NEPHEWS DOING TODAY
> *


Let me ask them....


----------



## eric ramos

fuk u victor 
were ur shit at?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

UP UR ASS


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 2 2006, 09:13 PM~6682686
> *Let me ask them....
> *


DONT ASK ERIC CUZ WE NO WAT HE IS DOIN


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 2 2006, 08:06 PM~6682649
> *Sorry. Im borded.
> *


I KNOW ME 2


----------



## 817Lowrider

wut it dew!!!


----------



## eric ramos

notin maybe
monchis i see u here post them pics fuekr


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SUP HOMIES!! SORRY I CAN'T UPLOAD THE PIX OF THE CAR SHOW BUT I'LL POST THEM WHEN I GET MY USB CABLE FROM MY BRO... ALRATO!!


----------



## eric ramos

alratos guey get them asap guey


----------



## casper805

THERES 2 PICS ON MY COMMENTS GO LOOK


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:wave: 

CASPER HAS ART GOT MY DISC BRAKE FROM OSO YET


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

sup amigos


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 3 2006, 11:34 AM~6684856
> *sup amigos
> *


SUP DANNY


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 3 2006, 11:34 AM~6684856
> *sup amigos
> *


Sup Danny , victoria , casper


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Dec 3 2006, 10:28 AM~6684827
> *:wave:
> 
> CASPER HAS ART GOT MY DISC BRAKE FROM OSO YET
> *


i tink he is gonna come either next week or the week after or a show over here they were gonna meet up there


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 3 2006, 10:34 AM~6684856
> *sup amigos
> *


sup danny victoria and erica


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

OK KOOL

SUP ERICA CASPER


----------



## OSO 805

qonda lil kids i got 2nd yea son it was perdy bad ass all kinds of cars........reperzenting big bad ass thee artistics


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

:wave:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

sup fools


----------



## eric ramos

hola jessica bitch


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

WAS UP PPL


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

HEY WATS UP 

ROGER WAT U GOT DONE ON UR BIKE SO FAR


----------



## NaturalHighII

NOT MUCH, WAITING TO GET MY MONEY TODAY


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

DAMN WAITING ON THAT CASH MONEY....SHIT IM WAITING TO GET ALL MY MONEY SO I CAN GET THE PARTS FROM BC....GOT LIKE 450 NEED TO HUSTLE FOR THE REST...ARE U GETTING FACED PARTS FOR IT OR NO


----------



## NaturalHighII

YEAH IM GETIING FACED PARTS


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

ARE U ALSO GETTING ENGRAVING


----------



## NaturalHighII

YEAH


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

WHO IS GONNA DO UR ENGRAVING IM LOOKIN FOR SUMONE TO DO MINE


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Dec 4 2006, 01:50 PM~6692572
> *WHO IS GONNA DO UR ENGRAVING IM LOOKIN FOR SUMONE TO DO MINE
> *


go to david renteria


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 4 2006, 03:20 PM~6693212
> *go to david renteria
> *


is he pricey?

how much he charging you?


----------



## eric ramos

sup ppls :wav: victor stfu about engravin its all the same and all the same prices ok :cheesy:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

CASPER PM ME SO I CAN GIVE U MY NUMBER I NEED TO TALK TO U


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

YEA I NO THEY ARE ALL THE SAME I JUST WANT TO PUT A GOOD NAME ON THE TRIKE. DONT WANT A BAD NAME ON THE BIKE THATS IT ERIC


----------



## eric ramos

este guey well just send to cortez or salas u bitch 
gosh u make evrything to damn complicated 
since u gots money to burn burn it there on ur bike


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

sup eric


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: joto


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

fuck you erica.....wat is new in your ride?


----------



## eric ramos

:scrutinize: new ride?


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

your bike wat is new on it buddy?


----------



## eric ramos

nada guey money is hella slow
i hope i get money for xmas i dont want notin alse i dont care my close is all faded now its all worth it at the end

faded ass close i gots red shirts look orange :rolf:
black solos look like grey


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

but its worth it homie......


----------



## eric ramos

:thumbsup:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

so wat you doing.


----------



## eric ramos

chill i was writin but i did not like the s and i trew it


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

ey can you draw me a pic that says grapes are on the loose?


----------



## NorCalLux

erics bike is under million years of construction


----------



## casper805

I HEARD LUCY WAS ON HIS BED YESTERDAY AND THE BED FELL ON TOP OF THE FRAME AND IT CRACKED IN HALF


----------



## eric ramos

no i dont kno how to draw good i can only do my name :biggrin: 
or ill have to take my time and that grapes on vines is to damn long to fuken do 
maybe later on shit


----------



## GrimReaper

sup casper


----------



## NorCalLux

lucy broke erics blow up bed?


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 4 2006, 06:52 PM~6694125
> *no i dont kno how to draw good i can only do my name :biggrin:
> or ill have to take my time and that grapes on vines is to damn long to fuken do
> maybe later on shit
> *


no bitch im mean just draw the letters


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Dec 4 2006, 05:54 PM~6694136
> *sup casper
> *


:wave:
sup everyone


----------



## eric ramos

damn all u stupid bitches who say my bed break its a damn new bed
u see its new stupid its metal not hollow its hella strong and a wood frame








u see its in blankets 








u see strong metal bar







parts next to my bed faced sshit under the towel in the box
tfs with wite walls bitch :cheesy: 







with my pantuflas on


----------



## GrimReaper

eric how much 4 the box shiped


----------



## GrimReaper

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux

look at erics paints they can fit 5 people his size


----------



## casper805

shit mine are baggier


----------



## GrimReaper

ya casper homie told me 30n shipin for wat i want done


----------



## eric ramos

fuk ur box grim
and i dont care im hella skiny the hella bagy on me
im just makind a point the bed cant fall on the damn frame


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

NEXT GUY THAT POST IS A ***. :cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux

if i was in that room id break his bed so it smashes the frame


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 4 2006, 06:52 PM~6694504
> *if i was in that room id break his bed so it smashes the frame
> *


cuttys mad cause you cant see under his bed.


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Dec 4 2006, 07:50 PM~6694487
> *NEXT GUY THAT POST IS A ***. :cheesy:
> *


we knew cutty was a *** notin new


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 4 2006, 06:59 PM~6694546
> *we knew cutty was a *** notin new
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 4 2006, 07:59 PM~6694546
> *we knew cutty was a *** notin new
> *


u got jokes now huh dip shit


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 4 2006, 07:25 PM~6694641
> *u got jokes now huh dip shit
> *


SEE ME *****!!!!!


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SUP HOMIES!! HEY WHO'S GOING TO THAT 1 SHOW IN OXNARD NEXT SUNDAY??, HIT ME UP!    LATERZ...


----------



## sic713

i didnt know cutty had a bed..
i thought his bed was that blue BFI dumpster behind home depot


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Dec 4 2006, 09:32 PM~6695423
> *SUP HOMIES!! HEY WHO'S GOING TO THAT 1 SHOW IN OXNARD NEXT SUNDAY??, HIT ME UP!        LATERZ...
> *


u gona come down monchis ?
oso said he was gona work 
angel said he might come


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 4 2006, 09:44 PM~6695465
> *i didnt know cutty had a bed..
> i thought his bed was that blue BFI dumpster behind home depot
> *


sup sic


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 4 2006, 06:58 PM~6694544
> *cuttys mad cause you cant see under his bed.
> *


sup raul


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

WATS UP FAMILY


----------



## GrimReaper

sup homies


----------



## bluepridelowride13

sup punks and family.........


----------



## GrimReaper

wats gud blue


----------



## casper805

U COMING TO THE SHOW PINCHE JESSICA?


----------



## bluepridelowride13

wat shows?? well i dont think so if there any time soon because im off to mex on saturday morning.......


----------



## casper805

bring back some tequila


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## casper805

wat u smiling at mk lol


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 5 2006, 12:39 PM~6699045
> *wat u smiling at mk lol
> *


im just in a  mood


----------



## casper805

MILAGRO


----------



## bluepridelowride13

tequila is for losers......im bringing back some spokes and rims!


----------



## casper805

OK BRING ME SOME TEQUILA


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

SUP PUTOS! :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

SUP LIL GUY SO UR BIKES THE ONE THATS GONNA TAKE OUT CUTTY AT EVERY SHOW HUH


----------



## Aztecbike

hey casper they sed its going to rain on Sunday... will there still be a show? But yeah for sure im going down either way n hopefully be there on sat with roger to kik it with your punk ass!!!


----------



## Spankz

im going to mexico too we goin to tequila jalisco so my family bring gallons of it


----------



## casper805

IDK CALL

December 10, 2006--Ventura, CA--CRUISERS CAR CLUB AND THE BOYS & GIRLS CLUB OF VENTURA, will be having a TOY DRIVE from 11:00AM-3:00PM AT 1929 JOHNSON DR. Radio station Q-104.7 will be there. 1ST AND 2ND place trophies for 12 classes as well as trophy for club participation. BEST OF SHOW & DASH PLAQUES. EVERYONE ATTENDING OR BRINGING THERE RIDE BRING AN UNWRAPPED TOY WORTH AT LEAST $10 AND THERE IS ALSO ABSOLUTELY NO ALCOHOL ALLOWED. For more info RANDY (805) 340-5300 OR THE BOYS & GIRLS CLUB (805)641-5599.


----------



## casper805

December 17--Oxnard, CA--Oxnard College Park, 3250 S. Rose Avenue, Oxnard-UNITED CAR CLUBS OF VENTURA COUNTY, in conjunction LATINO LIFE STYLE MAGAZINE presents 1st Annual GIFTS FOR KIDS, toy drive 12pm-4pm, $10 unwrapped toy that will go to local charities. All cars participating in cruise, meet at 9 am at Oxnard College Park, roll at 10am. Together we're making the holidays happier for the kids. NO ALCOHOL. Location--Oxnard College Park, 3250 S. Rose Avenue, For more info: Art Cardiel 805-231-7709, Mundo Rosas 805-651-4402


----------



## Aztecbike

hey eric nice design...Roger showed it to me!!!


----------



## eric ramos

?
wat design?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

HEY FAMILY


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 5 2006, 03:17 PM~6700864
> *SUP LIL GUY SO UR BIKES THE ONE THATS GONNA TAKE OUT CUTTY AT EVERY SHOW HUH
> *


YES SIR!

IM GOING ALL OUT FROM CUSTOM FENDERS TO GOOSNECK.

IT SHOULD BE OUT THIS YEAR OR THE NEXT.  




DO YOU GUYS GOT ANY NEW SEMI COMING OUT??


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 5 2006, 03:17 PM~6700864
> *SUP LIL GUY SO UR BIKES THE ONE THATS GONNA TAKE OUT CUTTY AT EVERY SHOW HUH
> *


YES SIR!

IM GOING ALL OUT FROM CUSTOM FENDERS TO GOOSNECK.

IT SHOULD BE OUT THIS YEAR OR THE NEXT.  




DO YOU GUYS GOT ANY NEW SEMI COMING OUT??


----------



## eric ramos

sup prima  sup lil guy to


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

:wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 5 2006, 05:31 PM~6701714
> *  sup lil guy to
> *


 HI.


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: sup


----------



## NaturalHighII

double post


----------



## eric ramos

who did them i like some but not all
but u kno like diamonds not on the scrols
i dont kno about this cus my parts need to be polished to be engraved 
and how deep is the engrave?
its hella sic 
roger pm me for more info i need


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 5 2006, 09:10 AM~6697452
> *sup sic
> *


sup dawg!


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY ****....WANTED TO SAY WHATS UP..CAPSER YOUR STILL A *** AND ERIC IS ALWAYS HORNEY AND ILL SEE YOU GUYS WHEN IM DONE LAYING BACK..LATERZ......... TILL NEXT TIME...


----------



## eric ramos

im horney :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Dec 5 2006, 05:27 PM~6701703
> *YES SIR!
> 
> IM GOING ALL OUT FROM CUSTOM FENDERS TO GOOSNECK.
> 
> IT SHOULD BE OUT THIS YEAR OR THE NEXT.
> DO YOU GUYS GOT ANY NEW SEMI COMING OUT??
> *


naw whe dont have semi's


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 5 2006, 08:01 PM~6702978
> *sup dawg!
> *


any new paintjobs?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 5 2006, 08:03 PM~6702988
> *HEY ****....WANTED TO SAY WHATS UP..CAPSER YOUR STILL MY MAN AND ERIC IS ALWAYS HORNEY AND ILL SEE YOU GUYS WHEN IM DONE LAYING BACK..LATERZ......... TILL NEXT TIME...
> *


:nono:
ART U STILL COMING TO THE SHOW ?


----------



## casper805

OK I KNOW FERNANDO DOESNT COME ON HERE AS MUCH AS BEFORE BUT HE IS HAVING PROBLEMS AND HE IS STILL FAMILY HES GRANDMA IS VERY ILL AND HE IS FIGHTING FOR CUSTODY FOR HIS LIL GIRL BUT HE SAYS WATS UP TO EVERYONE AND HE WILL BE BACK AT A SHOW NEAR U


----------



## OSO 805

remember casper suday 17 is the day


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Dec 5 2006, 10:41 PM~6704051
> *remember casper suday 17 is the day
> *


  U COMING U 2 MONCHIS AND THE REST?
HOW MANY U GUYS BRINGING?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Dec 5 2006, 11:41 PM~6704051
> *remember casper suday 17 is the day
> *


fo' show!!! :cheesy: q-vole Oso!! :wave:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 5 2006, 11:50 PM~6704106
> * U COMING U 2 MONCHIS AND THE REST?
> HOW MANY U GUYS BRINGING?
> *


Oso, Me (MONCHIS), Sammy, Twin (oso's cuzin), Fonzy, and Ramoncito I guess... who's going from Oxnard? is LA Chapter going too??


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Dec 5 2006, 04:43 PM~6701064
> *im going to mexico too  we goin to tequila jalisco so my family bring gallons of it
> *


oh shit!! ur going to Tequila Jalisco!! I'm going to sum place called Santa Cruz in Jalisco too!! :cheesy: I'm going to Tequila too so we can get sum gallons of tequila... :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Dec 5 2006, 10:52 PM~6704124
> *Oso, Me (MONCHIS), Sammy, Twin (oso's cuzin), Fonzy, and Ramoncito I guess... who's going from Oxnard? is LA Chapter going too??
> *


WHE ONLY GOT ONE MEMBER IN OXNARD RIGHT NOW WITH A BIKE AND IDK ABOUT LA CHAPTER THEYR SUPPOSSE TO COME DOWN THIS WEEK TO THE SHOW


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 5 2006, 11:58 PM~6704159
> *WHE ONLY GOT ONE MEMBER IN OXNARD RIGHT NOW WITH A BIKE AND IDK ABOUT LA CHAPTER THEYR SUPPOSSE TO COME DOWN THIS WEEK TO THE SHOW
> *


NAW TELL ROGER TO GO TO THA 1 IN OXNARD SO WE CAN GET TO KNOW EACH OTHER  :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Dec 5 2006, 11:00 PM~6704177
> *NAW TELL ROGER TO GO TO THA 1 IN OXNARD SO WE CAN GET TO KNOW EACH OTHER    :cheesy:
> *


THEYR COMING TO THE ONE IN VENTURA


----------



## OSO 805

dam tell them to wait till next week so we can all meet up on that day...........that would be art roger angle and us from lompoc chapter!!!!!!!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Dec 5 2006, 11:13 PM~6704244
> *dam tell them to wait till next week so we can all meet up on that day...........that would be art roger angle and us from lompoc chapter!!!!!!!
> *


yea i know but they said theyr coming this weekend


----------



## somerstyle

:biggrin:


----------



## casper805

SUP HOMIE


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Dec 4 2006, 03:26 PM~6693255
> *is he pricey?
> 
> how much he charging you?
> *


HERE U GO LIL GUY AND VICTOR 
THIS GUY DID THAT GREEN BOMBA GREENADE THAT SHITS BAD 
AND A YELLOW CADDY FROM LIQUID ASSETS ITS FUCKEN BAD I THINK HE DID CASINO DREAMING TO NOT SHURE 
david renteria out of the semi valley ca,(805)527-6470 or website at www.masterengraver4life


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

:wave:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Dec 6 2006, 01:08 PM~6707548
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## casper805

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

sup mk.............

ey casper post some pics of your bikes so i can see them.......


----------



## casper805

:nono:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

why?


----------



## casper805

cause theyr not done


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

HEY MEMBERS HIT ME UP I NEED TO TALK TO U GUYS OR ASK ALL OF U A QUESTION OR IF U WANT IT.....WATS UP CASPER...PM PICS OF UR BIKE .......SO ARE WE GONNA DO THAT X-MAS EXCHANGE JUST FOR DA CLUB


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

i told him aboput that x-mas shit he said no!


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

no exchange !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

well i dont khow jessie posted that shet.


----------



## casper805

tell jesse not to be a lil bitch and to come under his own name and post up stuff on here


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## casper805

mk weres mk1 i never new there were 2 mk bikes


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 6 2006, 05:05 PM~6709171
> *mk weres mk1 i never new there were 2 mk bikes
> *


 :biggrin: ill look for a picture


----------



## eric ramos

mks info 
500 – 700 word article on Mortal Kombat Bike

When it comes to building lowrider bikes, Victor Villalpando has the art mastered. Victor rebuilt the original “Mortal Kombat” bike he built for his son Isaiah a little over a year ago with the help of his brother-in-law Eddie Hernandez. The original bike he built was tough but Victor wanted to blow the competition away and bust out with a fresh bike with frame modifications that have already brought it to the top. Mortal Kombat was built not only to destroy everyone in the 12” bike class but to go against the big guns in the 20” classes as well, taking Best Plating and Best Body Modifications in CCM’s Phat Fusion show last summer and recently taking Best Bike in a show in Laughlin, NV. 

With an old 12” Huffy frame he picked up at a local junk yard, Victor went to his workshop and started cutting and molding the frame. He started with lowering the support bars, curving down on the top bar and angling the head tube. He then removed the center seat post and replaced it with a dragon head to give it a different look. He then molded the seat pan, rear skirts, and rear fender to complete the frame and give it a distinctive look. Lots of time, sweat, imagination, and Bondo went into creating the new frame by Victor and Eddie but it proved to be worth it.

Once the body work was done it needed a paint job, so Victor turned to ET who laid down the base paint with a deep burgundy with micro flake mixed in to give a sparkle to it. ET also painted the gold leaf designs on the front tank and outlined the murals with gold leafing as well.

Victor then began work on the custom parts. With a few twists and some ninja stars he created parts that fit the bike perfectly. Victor wanted to have radical parts to match the radical frame so he started with the handle bars. He used a fence piece with two small spears shaved and welded at the tips. He then customized the mirrors with feather pieces to accent the mirrors and go for a more custom look. He also added a Schwinn speedometer with working cable to add to his accessories list. He then made some custom twisted forks that keep the low profile of the bike. He added some ninja stars to follow the theme.

The bike was almost complete but Victor still needed to get some wheels. He turned to his club president, Mike Lopez, for some help. Mike laced up some twisted spokes and added custom made disk brakes complete with calipers, cables and handle grips. Victor added some custom training wheels with twisted connectors for support and looks.

Plating Kerr West, Ricky Low(Houston) engraving, Jaime Rodriquez at Pure Image Airbrush Design, Roy from Custom Creations did the display , ET did gold leafing and base paint.

This is the second Mortal Kombat frame.


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 6 2006, 05:27 PM~6709334
> *mks info
> 500 – 700 word article on Mortal Kombat Bike
> 
> When it comes to building lowrider bikes, Victor Villalpando has the art mastered.  Victor rebuilt the original “Mortal Kombat” bike he built for his son Isaiah a little over a year ago with the help of his brother-in-law Eddie Hernandez.  The original bike he built was tough but Victor wanted to blow the competition away and bust out with a fresh bike with frame modifications that have already brought it to the top.  Mortal Kombat was built not only to destroy everyone in the 12” bike class but to go against the big guns in the 20” classes as well, taking Best Plating and Best Body Modifications in CCM’s Phat Fusion show last summer and recently taking Best Bike in a show in Laughlin, NV.
> 
> With an old 12” Huffy frame he picked up at a local junk yard, Victor went to his workshop and started cutting and molding the frame.  He started with lowering the support bars, curving down on the top bar and angling the head tube.  He then removed the center seat post and replaced it with a dragon head to give it a different look.  He then molded the seat pan, rear skirts, and rear fender to complete the frame and give it a distinctive look.  Lots of time, sweat, imagination, and Bondo went into creating the new frame by Victor and Eddie but it proved to be worth it.
> 
> Once the body work was done it needed a paint job, so Victor turned to ET who laid down the base paint with a deep burgundy with micro flake mixed in to give a sparkle to it.  ET also painted the gold leaf designs on the front tank and outlined the murals with gold leafing as well.
> 
> Victor then began work on the custom parts.  With a few twists and some ninja stars he created parts that fit the bike perfectly.  Victor wanted to have radical parts to match the radical frame so he started with the handle bars.  He used a fence piece with two small spears shaved and welded at the tips.  He then customized the mirrors with feather pieces to accent the mirrors and go for a more custom look.  He also added a Schwinn speedometer with working cable to add to his accessories list.  He then made some custom twisted forks that keep the low profile of the bike.  He added some ninja stars to follow the theme.
> 
> The bike was almost complete but Victor still needed to get some wheels.  He turned to his club president, Mike Lopez, for some help.  Mike laced up some twisted spokes and added custom made disk brakes complete with calipers, cables and handle grips.  Victor added some custom training wheels with twisted connectors for support and looks.
> 
> Plating Kerr West, Ricky Low(Houston) engraving, Jaime Rodriquez at Pure Image Airbrush Design, Roy from Custom Creations did the display , ET did gold leafing  and base paint.
> 
> This is the second Mortal Kombat frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks mija


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## casper805

u guys should come next week angel that way everyone can meet up at the same time


----------



## Lil Spanks

ill be going this week with angel and roger, so oso.....lets do this bro :biggrin:


----------



## Aztecbike

well let me talk to roger but i guess we can also make it!!!


----------



## Aztecbike

:angel:


----------



## Aztecbike

sup casper`


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 6 2006, 06:16 PM~6710131
> *ill be going this week with angel and roger, so oso.....lets do this bro :biggrin:
> *


i just talked to oso and monchis they said that oso was gonna work?


----------



## Aztecbike

tell oso that his not going to get richer just by working one day


----------



## casper805

lol sup angel and erica


----------



## eric ramos

sup juanita and angel


----------



## Aztecbike

sup girls


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 6 2006, 04:56 PM~6709098
> *tell jesse not to be a lil bitch and to come under his own name and post up stuff on  here
> *


shut up casper....... :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 6 2006, 08:27 PM~6710196
> *i just talked to oso and monchis they said that oso was gonna work?
> *


than ill give the stuff to monchis????


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 6 2006, 08:51 PM~6710778
> *than ill give the stuff to monchis????
> *


POST A BIGGER PIC OF YOURV AVATAR :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 6 2006, 07:51 PM~6710783
> *POST A BIGGER PIC OF YOURV AVATAR :biggrin:
> *


I will email them to you in a bit homie.


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: TETAS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 6 2006, 07:51 PM~6710778
> *than ill give the stuff to monchis????
> *


how if oso is monchis ride over here


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

on donkey back.........


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Dec 6 2006, 09:52 PM~6711725
> *on donkey back.........
> *


ur gonna let him ride u?


----------



## eric ramos

:burn: :rofl:


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Dec 6 2006, 07:29 PM~6710639
> *shut up casper....... :angry:
> *


fuck u ur afraid of people thinking your gangrelated cause of ur name who cares just log into it


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: wtf/?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 6 2006, 10:06 PM~6711849
> *:rofl: wtf/?
> *


u laughing at ur avitar? or ur face?


----------



## eric ramos

both
moon faced mofo


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 6 2006, 10:10 PM~6711894
> *both
> moon faced mofo
> 
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## casper805

U SEE THE INFO ABOUT THE ENGRAVER I POSTED UP FOR U N VICTOR LIL GUY ?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 7 2006, 06:38 AM~6713182
> *U SEE THE INFO ABOUT THE ENGRAVER I POSTED UP FOR U N VICTOR LIL GUY ?
> *


he probly charges allot.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Dec 7 2006, 06:41 AM~6713203
> *he probly charges allot.
> *


IDK CALL N FIND OUT


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 7 2006, 06:42 AM~6713205
> *IDK CALL N FIND OUT
> *


no bitch you call.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Dec 7 2006, 06:50 AM~6713255
> *ok daddy ill call.
> *


thats my girl


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 7 2006, 06:51 AM~6713261
> *oh yes lil_guy you got me all wet.
> *


no problem baby.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Dec 7 2006, 06:55 AM~6713286
> *u guys wana know why they call  me lil guy
> *


NO I THINK WHE GOT THAT FIGGURED OUT


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 7 2006, 06:51 AM~6713261
> *im gay for eric.
> *


bet you are ****. :uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Dec 7 2006, 06:57 AM~6713296
> *beat my ass im a ****.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 7 2006, 06:56 AM~6713293
> *I HAVE NO SEAT ON MY BIKE, SO I SIT ON THE SEATPOST.
> *


dam broke mexicans.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Dec 7 2006, 07:00 AM~6713310
> *i love my mexican
> *


DAM SO IT IS SERIOUS ABOUT U AND ERIC


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 7 2006, 07:01 AM~6713318
> *DAM SO IT IS SERIOUS ABOUT ME AND ERIC I WANT TO KEEP HAVING SEX WITH HIM.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 7 2006, 07:01 AM~6713318
> *YOUR MY LIL_GUY, BUT
> NOT ALL IS LIL.*


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Dec 7 2006, 07:04 AM~6713331
> *I LOVE WHEN ERIC PLAYS WITH HIMSELF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCKEN SICK MOFO


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Dec 7 2006, 07:07 AM~6713355
> *yea im lil guy and everything is lil
> *


whe dont waana know that


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 7 2006, 07:07 AM~6713361
> *I MARCH IN THE GAY PARADE WITH ERIC HOLDING HANDS WEARING TIGHT AQUA SPANDEX.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 7 2006, 06:42 AM~6713205
> *IDK CALL ME IM FANTASIZING ABOUT YOU.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 7 2006, 07:09 AM~6713374
> *YOU dont waana know HOW LIL MY DICK IS.
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Dec 7 2006, 07:10 AM~6713379
> *i love u art when u coming back i miss u
> *


i think hes with victor


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Dec 7 2006, 07:14 AM~6713397
> *any one have a microscope i lost mine and cant seem to find my dick
> *


lol


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Dec 7 2006, 07:10 AM~6713379
> *i miss school so regal king can come homme and punish me all night
> *


dam u guys are gay


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 7 2006, 07:17 AM~6713412
> *I LOVE PENCIL DICKS, ERICS OF COURSE.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 7 2006, 07:18 AM~6713420
> *dam LIL guy has a big one, ouch. :sad:
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Dec 7 2006, 07:21 AM~6713436
> *i love talking about my dick maybe one day it will grow
> *


U THINK UR PINOCHIO NOW OR WAT


----------



## casper805

:cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:0 MORE!!!!


----------



## casper805

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

MORE!!!!


----------



## casper805

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

POST THEM ALL!!!!

NOOOOWWW!!!


----------



## casper805

:0


----------



## casper805

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

dont tell me thats all you got.


----------



## OSO 805

qonda casper????


----------



## casper805

sup foo right now


----------



## casper805

:0


----------



## OSO 805

this is the bike that won me


----------



## the bone collector

:biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

sup bone!!!!!!!


----------



## OSO 805

ey fools look at the newest creation from thee artistics :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

it looks nice homie..........


----------



## OSO 805

sup fool............sup eric  ...


----------



## OSO 805

told you casper ill have somthing redy for oxnard show :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

sup casper oso and jessica

oso the bike is aight.......


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

WATS UP FAMILIA

ERICA JESSICA MK CASPER


----------



## eric ramos

was that painted with can or somring?
wat happen to al ur other projects oso? 
the 16 and monchis and taht diamond tank one ?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

does anyone have any pics of my son art's steering wheel


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Dec 7 2006, 04:13 PM~6716854
> *does anyone have any pics of my son art's steering wheel
> *


u mean my steering wheel


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 7 2006, 04:00 PM~6716787
> *sup casper oso and jessica
> 
> oso the bike is aight.......
> *


sup victoria mk osa and erica


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> OK ENUGH OF THIS TIME FOR THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quot
> 
> DAMN!! I'M HORNY NOW!!!LOL... :cheesy:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

:wave:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 7 2006, 08:49 AM~6713614
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I THINK I'M CUMMING!!!! OH YEAH!!J/K... HAHA... SIMON!!


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Dec 7 2006, 05:41 PM~6717088
> *:wave:
> *


SUP HOMIE!!! :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

how old is that hoe???


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Dec 7 2006, 04:49 PM~6716705
> *sup fool............sup eric  ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE OSO!!  BITCH BUT WHAT ABOUT MY FRAME ESE!!J/K... THAT'S COOL U HAVE SUMTHING 4 NEXT SUNDAY... :biggrin: HIT ME UP LATER HOMIE... ALRATO...


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Dec 7 2006, 04:44 PM~6717115
> *how old is that hoe???
> *


19


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

just the right age for me.....cough...... lol


----------



## casper805

my new steering wheel


----------



## screwstone_tx

> OK ENUGH OF THIS TIME FOR THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quot
> 
> DAMN!! I'M HORNY NOW!!!LOL... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> WHOS THIS
Click to expand...


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Dec 7 2006, 05:39 PM~6717501
> *WHOS THIS
> *


i think its a girl wat do u guys think?


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 7 2006, 06:41 PM~6717525
> *i think its a girl wat do u guys think?
> *


nah are you for real


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Dec 7 2006, 05:46 PM~6717565
> *nah are you for real
> *


yea for real


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 7 2006, 06:46 PM~6717573
> *yea for real
> *


LOL


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Dec 7 2006, 05:48 PM~6717586
> *LOL
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 7 2006, 06:36 PM~6717476
> *my new steering wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dich suker :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 7 2006, 05:53 PM~6717638
> *im dich suker
> *


whe already knew


----------



## eric ramos

who did all of cremators parts many in compton?
cus it looks similar to his work

and its a 99? realy :0


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 7 2006, 05:18 PM~6716897
> *u meanyour steering wheel
> *


YEA THATS RITE CASPER


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 7 2006, 06:36 PM~6717476
> *baboso's  new steering wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS CASPER U ARE SO GENEROUS


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## mortalkombat2

:wave: :wave:


----------



## casper805

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 8 2006, 01:43 AM~6720737
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


o na :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 2$hort

WHO DO I TALK TO ABOUT JOINING U GUYS ?


----------



## 2$hort

YEA RIGHT YOU GUYS SUCK


----------



## the bone collector

whut up fellas :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by #1 HATER_@Dec 8 2006, 04:19 PM~6721257
> *YEA RIGHT YOU GUYS SUCK
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## 2$hort

> _Originally posted by #1 HATER_@Dec 8 2006, 06:19 AM~6721257
> *YEA RIGHT YOU GUYS SUCK
> *


MY BAD THIS WAS MENT FOR RO THEY SUCK


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Dec 8 2006, 06:12 AM~6721429
> *whut up fellas  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WAS UP NEAL


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by #1 HATER_@Dec 8 2006, 05:01 AM~6721206
> *WHO DO I TALK TO ABOUT JOINING U GUYS ?
> *


WHO THE FUCK ARE U :angry:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by #1 HATER_@Dec 8 2006, 08:01 AM~6721691
> *MY BAD THIS WAS MENT FOR RO THEY SUCK
> *


 :0


----------



## NaturalHighII

WAS UP PPL, EY , #1 HATER, WHO ARE U?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SUP HOMIES!!! WHO'S GOING TO THAT SHOW IN OXNARD NEXT SUNDAY THE 17TH?? :dunno:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

CASPER HIT ME UP HOMIE...


----------



## eric ramos

wat it dew famila 
im bored


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 8 2006, 07:10 PM~6726441
> *
> im bored  tell casper to give my dildo back.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Dec 8 2006, 09:23 PM~6726827
> *i like it rough and casper is the one who can rip my ass holw a new hole*


:barf:


----------



## casper805

WHOS COMING

December 10, 2006--Ventura, CA--CRUISERS CAR CLUB AND THE BOYS & GIRLS CLUB OF VENTURA, will be having a TOY DRIVE from 11:00AM-3:00PM AT 1929 JOHNSON DR. Radio station Q-104.7 will be there. 1ST AND 2ND place trophies for 12 classes as well as trophy for club participation. BEST OF SHOW & DASH PLAQUES. EVERYONE ATTENDING OR BRINGING THERE RIDE BRING AN UNWRAPPED TOY WORTH AT LEAST $10 AND THERE IS ALSO ABSOLUTELY NO ALCOHOL ALLOWED. For more info RANDY (805) 340-5300 OR THE BOYS & GIRLS CLUB (805)641-5599.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

FUCK YOU ERIC! :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

erics a border hoppin tortilla chompin monkey face son of a bitch.


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: pussy


----------



## eric ramos

lil guy aka juan is a cronick masterbater who asks me for porn site constantly :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 8 2006, 08:27 PM~6726847
> *casper left me sore. :tears:
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 8 2006, 08:44 PM~6726944
> *:wave: pussy
> *


thats not what your ex gave you. :0


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Dec 8 2006, 08:46 PM~6726956
> *
> *


YA CALMENSE CABRONES DO THIS SHIT ON ANOTHER TOPIC


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 8 2006, 08:46 PM~6726954
> * I LOVE DICK!
> *


----------



## casper805

11,000 POST


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Dec 8 2006, 09:48 PM~6726968
> *thats not what your ex gave you. :0
> *


low blow psp masterbater :0 who zooms in the good parts to jack off :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: casper805, eric ramos, Artistic3
:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: hola


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

SUP YOU ARE GOING TO SEE ME TODAY THE LAST TIME IN HERE BUT MY BRO WILL GET IN HERE...BUT WHO IS GOING TO WANT SPOCKES...


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Dec 8 2006, 09:32 PM~6727230
> *SUP YOU ARE GOING TO SEE ME TODAY THE LAST TIME IN HERE BUT MY BRO WILL GET IN HERE...BUT WHO IS GOING TO WANT SPOCKES...
> *


use your name joto


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

SPOKES*


----------



## eric ramos

GET IN CHAT CASPER


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 8 2006, 10:31 PM~6727548
> *GET IN CHAT CASPER
> *


u know i cant :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

TRY IT *****


----------



## casper805

Sorry, your browser is not Java enabled, please visit our java support pages


----------



## 817Lowrider

wut it dew


----------



## eric ramos

DAMN WTF U DO TO UR JAVA CASPER??


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 8 2006, 10:39 PM~6727579
> *wut it dew
> *


:wave:


----------



## casper805




----------



## eric ramos




----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 8 2006, 10:33 PM~6727238
> *use your name joto
> *


ey i am frankie stupid but jessie wiil be here


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Dec 9 2006, 02:15 AM~6728350
> *ey i am frankie stupid but jessie wiil be here
> *


were is jessica at


----------



## bluepridelowride13

in yo sisters room fool..............


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Dec 9 2006, 11:25 AM~6729809
> *in yo sisters room fool..............
> *


erics sis?


----------



## speedy187

sup ARTISTICS


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 9 2006, 12:28 PM~6729822
> *erics sis?
> *


both of you fuckers sisters.......... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Dec 9 2006, 12:48 PM~6730146
> *both of you fuckers sisters.......... :0  :biggrin:
> *


i dont have a sis guey


----------



## bluepridelowride13

no le ase......then tu prima guey.........


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Dec 9 2006, 12:35 PM~6730050
> *sup ARTISTICS
> *


:wave:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

:thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

OK I NEED EVERY ONE TO SEND ME THE BEST PIC OF THEYR BIKE 
EVEN U ART AND LOMPOC CHAPTER I NEED SOME GROUP SHOOT OF ALL U GUYS LIKE AT THATS PICNIC U GUYS ROOLED LIKE 17 DEEP 
I NEED THEM ASAP JUST POST THEMM UP ON HERE ASAP


----------



## OSO 805

:biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

sup ARTISTICS


----------



## OSO 805

:biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

:biggrin:


----------



## casper805

even the ones under construction


----------



## eric ramos

finish ur under construction ones and dont paint with can :nono:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 9 2006, 06:36 PM~6732019
> *finish ur under construction ones and dont paint with can :nono:
> *


CALLATE GUEY AND POST UP YOURS AND OMARS


----------



## eric ramos

:nono: 
not yet culero 
atleast we dont paint with spray can


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SUP FAMILIA!!!! WHAT'S UP HOMES??...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SUP ERIC!!! HOW U BEEN HOMIE? :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## eric ramos

lo mismo de siempre u kno i never change :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 9 2006, 06:52 PM~6732068
> *:nono:
> not yet culero
> atleast we dont paint with spray can
> *


CALLATE GUEY AND POST IT UP I ALREADY TOLD U 
POST UP THE ONE U TOK IN HIS ROOM AND THE ONE SIC TOOK OF YOURS OUTSIDE ON THE CONCRETE NO TE AGAS MAMON


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 9 2006, 07:57 PM~6732096
> *lo mismo de siempre u kno i never change :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S COOL, THAT'S COOL... SAME HERE... :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Dec 9 2006, 06:59 PM~6732108
> *THAT'S COOL, THAT'S COOL... SAME HERE...  :biggrin:
> *


U TRADED THE TRIKE TO OSO OR NO


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 9 2006, 07:59 PM~6732102
> *CALLATE GUEY AND POST IT UP I ALREADY TOLD U
> POST UP THE ONE U TOK IN HIS ROOM AND THE ONE SIC TOOK OF YOURS OUTSIDE ON THE CONCRETE NO TE AGAS MAMON
> *


HEY CASPER LOOK AT MY AVATAR PICTURE, THAT'S THE FRAME U GONNA BE WORKING ON... HOPE U DO A GOOD JOB HOMIE...


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Dec 9 2006, 07:01 PM~6732119
> *HEY CASPER LOOK AT MY AVATAR PICTURE, THAT'S THE FRAME U GONNA BE WORKING ON... HOPE U DO A GOOD JOB HOMIE...
> *


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 9 2006, 08:01 PM~6732115
> *U TRADED THE TRIKE TO OSO OR NO
> *


SIMON :biggrin: , HE WAS GONNA COME AND PICK IT UP RIGHT NOW BUT IT'S RAINING SO HE'S JUST GONNA DROP OFF MY FRAME, AND GO HOME..


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Dec 9 2006, 07:03 PM~6732127
> *SIMON  :biggrin: , HE WAS GONNA COME AND PICK IT UP RIGHT NOW BUT IT'S RAINING SO HE'S JUST GONNA DROP OFF MY FRAME, AND GO HOME..
> *


TAKE A PIC WHEN U GET UR FRAME


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 9 2006, 08:02 PM~6732122
> *
> *


DID U ASK ABOUT THE PAINT JOB ALREADY?? QUE TE DIJERON?? :dunno:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 9 2006, 06:52 PM~6732068
> *:nono:
> not yet culero
> atleast we dont paint with spray can
> *


CALLATE GUEY YEA YOU DO WAT ABOUT THAT FRAME THAT WAS IN FRONT OF THE CAT BABOSO


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 9 2006, 08:04 PM~6732139
> *TAKE A PIC WHEN U GET UR FRAME
> *


SIMON, TU SAVES... I'M READY TO START SANDING IT DOWN HOMIE... (I GOT MY SANDPAPER, MASK, AND SUM TOOLS READY) I'M JUST WAITING FOR OSO TO COME HERE AFTER CHURCH... IT ENDS AT 8:00... SIMON...


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Dec 9 2006, 07:04 PM~6732140
> *DID U ASK ABOUT THE PAINT JOB ALREADY?? QUE TE DIJERON?? :dunno:
> *


PM SENT


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by casper805+Dec 9 2006, 07:59 PM~6732102-->
> 
> 
> 
> CALLATE GUEY AND POST IT UP I ALREADY TOLD U
> POST UP THE ONE U TOK IN HIS ROOM AND THE ONE SIC TOOK OF YOURS OUTSIDE ON THE CONCRETE NO TE AGAS MAMON
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fuk u :cheesy:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-casper805_@Dec 9 2006, 08:06 PM~6732147
> *CALLATE GUEY YEA YOU DO WAT ABOUT THAT FRAME THAT WAS IN FRONT OF THE CAT BABOSO
> *


its omars frame now it was dazes but omar jaked it and he did a tank on it with fiber glass left iy out side and ir rained and took the cloth off so its just bare metal and in omars backyard


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 9 2006, 07:09 PM~6732162
> *fuk u  :cheesy:
> its omars frame now it was dazes but omar jaked it and he did a tank on it with fiber glass left iy out side and ir rained and took the cloth off so its just bare metal and in omars backyard
> *


BUT ITS STILL SPRAY PAINT SO CALLATE GUEY


----------



## eric ramos

its bare metal now stupid
oh cus dazer is a poor bitch with 20 cats in his house :rofl: fuken cat lady mom of his :rofl:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 9 2006, 07:15 PM~6732197
> *its bare metal now stupid
> oh cus dazer is a poor bitch with 20 cats in his house :rofl: fuken cat lady mom of his :rofl:
> *


LOL WAT ABOUT THAT BIKE IN THE SHOP DID THAT FOO EVER BUY IT


----------



## eric ramos

he never paid of the bike just put in layaway and i dont like his ass no more hes a ***** wana be n shit u kno time changes ppls 
only me n omars keep it real and dont turn ***** :rofl:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 9 2006, 07:22 PM~6732228
> *he never paid of the bike just put in layaway and i dont like his ass no more hes a ***** wana be n shit u kno time changes ppls
> only me n omars keep it real and dont turn *****  :rofl:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 9 2006, 08:08 PM~6732160
> *PM SENT
> *


PM REPLYED, NOW PM ME BACK HOMIE...


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 9 2006, 08:22 PM~6732228
> *he never paid of the bike just put in layaway and i dont like his ass no more hes a ***** wana be n shit u kno time changes ppls
> only me n omars keep it real and dont turn *****  :rofl:
> *


STAY BROWN AND PROUD, DON'T LET NO ONE GET YOU DOWN...


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Dec 9 2006, 07:34 PM~6732274
> *PM REPLYED, NOW PM ME BACK HOMIE...
> *


pm sent


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 9 2006, 08:34 PM~6732278
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH HELL NO!!!!! :0


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 9 2006, 10:38 PM~6732299
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 9 2006, 08:38 PM~6732299
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHA, NO MAMES GUEY!! :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Dec 9 2006, 08:40 PM~6732314
> *HAHA, NO MAMES GUEY!!  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 9 2006, 07:38 PM~6732299
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 9 2006, 06:08 PM~6731065
> *OK I NEED EVERY ONE TO SEND ME THE BEST PIC OF THEYR BIKE
> EVEN U ART AND LOMPOC CHAPTER I NEED SOME GROUP SHOOT OF ALL U GUYS LIKE AT THATS PICNIC U GUYS ROOLED LIKE 17 DEEP
> I NEED THEM ASAP JUST POST THEMM UP ON HERE ASAP
> *


FOR WHAT?????


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 9 2006, 08:10 PM~6732486
> *FOR WHAT?????
> *


i already told u guey no te agas pendejo


----------



## casper805

5 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: casper805
:scrutinize:


----------



## eric ramos

wtf is ur point with so many guest??
mk victria art and jessica?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 9 2006, 10:32 PM~6732595
> *wtf is ur point with  art and jessica hittin this ass?????
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos

:barf:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Aztecbike




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Dec 9 2006, 11:07 PM~6732750
> *i want you eric
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos

:biggrin:


----------



## Aztecbike

wat r u doing tomorrow chilly willie?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Dec 9 2006, 09:23 PM~6732820
> *wat r u doing tomorrow chilly willie?
> *


U STILL COMING DOWN TOMMOROW ANGEL


----------



## Aztecbike

is there still going to be a show casper ... even dow its raining?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Dec 9 2006, 09:39 PM~6732899
> *is there still going to be a show casper ... even dow its raining?
> *


YEA THEY SAID THEY WILL PUT THEM IN THE GYM IF IT RAIN AND STILL JUDGE THEM


----------



## Aztecbike

bitch ass roger has a job interview tomorrow n dont know if art is going? who else is?


----------



## eric ramos

fuk the gym get in chat casper


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Dec 9 2006, 09:55 PM~6732976
> *bitch ass roger has a job interview tomorrow n dont know if art is going? who else is?
> *


ARTS NOT GOING HE SAID HES COMING NEXT WEEK


----------



## bluepridelowride13

555 fools........


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Dec 10 2006, 01:41 AM~6733178
> *555 fools........
> *


boop,boop,boop,boop


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 9 2006, 07:36 PM~6732019
> *finish ur under construction ones and dont paint with can :nono:
> *


fuck you eric :twak: :angry: :nono: :nono: :guns:


----------



## eric ramos

GREAT
NOT A DIS U STUPID SHIT


----------



## eric ramos

BREAK A LEG AT THAT VENTURA SHOW VENTURA CHAP N SB CHAP


----------



## casper805

naw whe didnt go


----------



## eric ramos

WHY NOT IS IT RAINING?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 10 2006, 12:03 PM~6735181
> * WHY NOT IS IT RAINING?
> *


NAW ITS A GOOD DAY BUT WHE JUST DESIDED NOT TO


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 10 2006, 12:06 PM~6735204
> *NAW ITS A GOOD DAY BUT WHE JUST DESIDED NOT TO
> *


lazy?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 10 2006, 12:18 PM~6735255
> *lazy?
> *


NAW WHE ONLY HAVE ONE BIKE AND IT AINT DONE


----------



## eric ramos

GREAT.


----------



## eric ramos

ATLEAST GO AND TAKE SOME PICS OF BIKES N CARS :dunno:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 10 2006, 12:33 PM~6735330
> *ATLEAST GO AND TAKE SOME PICS OF BIKES N CARS :dunno:
> *


u wana see pics of street bikes?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 10 2006, 12:33 PM~6735330
> *ATLEAST GO AND TAKE SOME PICS OF BIKES N CARS :dunno:
> *


THE CARS CAN BE SEEN EVERY SUNDAY AT THE PARK WERE ALL THE CLUBS MEET UP


----------



## eric ramos

NAW I DONT WANA SEE STREETS :uh: FUK TATH


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 10 2006, 12:36 PM~6735340
> *u wana see pics of street bikes?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SUP HOMIES!!!!!!!! WHAT'S GOING ON?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Dec 10 2006, 03:44 PM~6735636
> *YES I LOVE THE COCK....
> *


 :0


----------



## NaturalHighII

SUP PPL


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## casper805

:wave: :wave:


----------



## mortalkombat2

:wave:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

sup mk ..........loser


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Dec 11 2006, 09:28 AM~6740388
> *sup mk ..........loser
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Dec 11 2006, 07:59 PM~6740553
> *:uh:
> *



See how they treat you :roflmao: 


:wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 11 2006, 09:00 AM~6740560
> *See how they treat you :roflmao:
> :wave:
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## NaturalHighII

SUP PPL


----------



## eric ramos

sup my familia 
im hell bored


----------



## NaturalHighII

SUP ERIC, I JUST GOT A JOB, STARTING AT 7.25/HR


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Dec 11 2006, 04:12 PM~6742907
> *SUP ERIC, I JUST GOT A JOB, STARTING AT 7.25/HR
> *


WERE AT ROGER


----------



## NaturalHighII

CHucky Cheese fool


----------



## eric ramos

god damn that is a good paying that ins minium wage


----------



## NaturalHighII

yup gonna start fixing my bike quicker than i thought, i got about 2 bills right now, but im gonna buy christmas gifts with that,lol


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Dec 11 2006, 04:31 PM~6742975
> *yup gonna start fixing my bike quicker than i thought, i got about 2 bills right now, but im gonna buy christmas gifts with that,lol
> *


EY PM ME THE NUMBER I ASKED U FOR


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey i aint got it, i lost it


----------



## eric ramos

cukey chesse? neta wat u going to be the mouse or somting :rofl: jk u going to make some pizza huh fuker


----------



## NaturalHighII

game attendant fool


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Dec 11 2006, 04:35 PM~6743000
> *game attendant fool
> *


DONT LIE U NO UR THE MOUSE


----------



## NaturalHighII

callate guey, fuck nah


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: ese guey


----------



## NaturalHighII

yup, natural high ii will be done quicker


----------



## casper805

ERIC POST UP THE PIC OF YOUR TF FOR ROGER


----------



## eric ramos

ok?


----------



## bluepridelowride13

they iaght


----------



## eric ramos

:thumbsup: more than that


----------



## bluepridelowride13

right........lol


----------



## eric ramos

u bet ur sweet ass they is


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 11 2006, 05:21 PM~6743311
> *u bet ur sweet ass they is
> *


UR TASTING HIS ASS :barf:


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY ERIC HOW MUCH DID YOU PAY AND HOW LONG DID IT TAKE FOR YOUR RIMS


----------



## bluepridelowride13

dio las nalgas and he waited ti'll he cryed because art wont give it to him he said it was not the deal..........


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 10 2006, 03:10 PM~6735706
> *HEY PAPI MONCHIS, I WANNA SUCK YOUR DICK!!  :0
> *



DAMN ART, I'M STRAIGHT HOMIE... :nono:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

Q-VO FAMILIA!! :wave:


----------



## eric ramos

qvo monchis


----------



## NaturalHighII

SUP PPL, IM BACK ON HERE EATING SOME POZOLE


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

SUP GUYS! :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

HOLA JUAN :wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 11 2006, 10:00 PM~6744806
> *HOLA JUAN :wave:
> *


THATS MY SLAVE NAME! :angry: 














SUP ERIC.


----------



## eric ramos

OK KUNTAKINTE :wave:


----------



## sic713

sup fellas..


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: SUP DARKNESS


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 11 2006, 10:23 PM~6744912
> *sup fellas..
> *


:wave:


----------



## casper805

http://youtube.com/watch?v=i9hG3WCm-Pc


----------



## bluepridelowride13

sup darkness


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Dec 11 2006, 07:29 PM~6742970
> *CHucky Cheese fool
> *


i used to work there
they gonna bust you ass homie


----------



## bluepridelowride13

he gets to play all day........ad take lil tokens.........


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 12 2006, 09:33 AM~6746881
> *i used to work there
> they gonna bust you ass homie
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

for real that shit was work with them lil bitty ass blue shorts and tight ass red shirt


----------



## casper805

GO ART GO ART


----------



## bluepridelowride13

you go girl......


----------



## casper805




----------



## NaturalHighII

SUP PPL


----------



## casper805

2007 Lowrider Bicycle Exhibitor Rules 

A. GENERAL 

1. REGISTRATION: All entries must be registered at the show office by starting time. Starting time will be posted at the registration table. Registration card must be on the bicycle and visible to the judges. It is the entrant's responsibility to ensure that the registration card is visible and properly completed within two (2) hours of registration. Judges reserve the right to disqualify entry if registration card is not visible or properly completed within such time period. Registration cards must include the full name of the entrant (nick names are not permitted). All winners will be required to present a Social Security Card (or the Social Security Card of a parent or legal guardian in the event the winner is a minor) prior to receiving prize. Providing false or inaccurate information will be grounds for disqualification and or forfeiture of prize money. Entries must be ready to be judged two (2) hours after being assigned a space at the show. Entries with turntables or exceptionally intricate displays may be given more time, in the discretion of the judges. Bikes displayed in vendor booths are not eligible for competition. 

2. CLASSIFICATION: The judges will enter your bicycles classification. See Section C below. If a bicycle is placed in the wrong class, it is the entrant's responsibility to notify a member of the Go-Lo Staff. Questions or clarification should be presented to the Go-Lo show staff by 3 p.m. on day of show. All classification will be determined at judges’ discretion based on modifications. 

3. OPERABILITY: Any bicycle or tricycle must be operable, meaning that the competing bicycle or tricycle must be able to (A) pedal its full circumference; (B) brake normally; © make a left and right turn. 

4. INFORMATION SHEET: While not required, entrants are advised to provide judges with an information sheet or book listing modifications made on bicycle. 

5. ACCESS TO BICYCLE: Judges should have access to bicycle for viewing purposes. 

7. ACCESSORIES: Accessories are factory made or designed or aftermarket parts. 

9. SCORES: All score sheets will be available through Go-Lo office. Score sheets are available to entrant only. 

10. ALL EXHIBITION AND SAFETY RULES APPLY/DISQUALIFICATION: All entrants must adhere to the "Exhibition and Safety Rules" of the Show, which are incorporated by reference herein. Failure to comply with any Exhibition and Safety Rule, or any Bicycle Exhibitor Rule may be ground for disqualification, at the sole discretion of the judges. 

B. CATEGORIES/CLASSIFICATIONS 

1. FOUR CATEGORIES: Bicycles and tricycles will be judged in these key areas: 

FRAME: defined to cover all body modifications, paint, murals, striping, creativity and craftsmanship. 

UPHOLSTERY: defined to cover all seat, detail, creativity and craftsmanship. 

PARTS: defined to cover all part modifications, engraving, wheels, plating (chrome, gold, etc.) original parts will also be awarded extra points due to the scarceness of parts. 

ACCESSORIES: defined to cover use of mirrors, lights, etc., and any operable audio, operable hydraulics, or equipment, display, overall detail and quality (Must be operable.) All operable accessories must be mounted on Bike/Trike 

2. TYPE OF MODIFICATIONS. Classifications will depend upon the degree of modifications, as follows: 

Minor Bike/Trike Modifications: Examples: capping area behind seat, capping frame near crank, removal of center pipe, 2 stage paint, bolt-on seat, etc. Two minor frame modifications equal one major modification. 

Major Bike/Trike Modifications: Examples: tanks, replacing center pipe, welded or molded skirts, custom paint (3 stage), custom upholstered seat, etc. 

3. DEFINITIONS: Following are the classes to be judged. The judges will classify and judge all entries on a per-event basis. All classes are subject to change. Bicycles and Trikes are classified by the number of frame modifications. 

ORIGINAL: Completely original or restored bicycle with no modifications. 

STREET CUSTOM: A bicycle with no frame modification. (This includes store-bought bikes with no bondo or modifications on frame.) 

MILD CUSTOM: A bicycle with one major modification or less on the frame, custom upholstery, custom paint, aftermarket parts and a few custom parts. (Custom handlebars, forks, pedals, etc.) 

SEMI CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with two (2) major modifications on the frame and custom upholstery, etc. 

FULL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least three (3) major modifications on the frame and custom upholstery, custom paint, etc. 

RADICAL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least five (5) modifications on the frame with custom upholstery, custom paint and handcrafted custom parts. 

3. Bicycle Classes 

12-inch (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) 

16-inch Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) 

20-inch Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) 

24 & 26-inch (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) 

4. Tricycle/Three Wheeler Classes 

Street - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Mild - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Full - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Radical - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) 

5. Special Interest 



C. JUDGING 

1. JUDGING BASED ON MODIFICATIONS. Every area will be judged on the extent of each modification. All modifications should be clearly visible or stated for evaluation. 

2. DURING JUDGING PROCESS: Lighting, electrical display enhancements and turntables may be turned off while judging. Steps or path should be provided when using mirrors. No points will be deducted for a judging path purposely left for after-hours judging. 

3. DISCREPANCIES: Must be settled after trophy presentation by bike owner only. No judging sheet will be changed or revised by anyone except the signing judge. No exhibitor is allowed on stage during or after trophy presentation except “Best of Show” winners. All score sheets will be available through Go-Lo office. Score sheets are available to vehicle owner only. Entrants are not permitted to protest any decision of official/judges. 

4. POINT SYSTEM. Judging of entries will be made on a point system. The criterion and points available are as noted below: 

FRAME MODIFICATION 40 PAINT 25 CRAFTSMANSHIP/DETAIL 20 UPHOLSTERY 20 PLATING 20 MURALS 20 WHEELS/TIRES 20 ACCESSORIES 15 DISPLAY 15 CUSTOM PARTS 15 GRAPHICS 15 PINSTRIPING 15 ENGRAVING 10 TOTAL POSSIBLE POINTS 250 

D. AWARDS/PRIZES 

1. For each category three trophies will be awarded (except for 12" bicycles, where only First Prize will be awarded). 

2. Best Overall Two Wheel Bike: $250.00 3. Best Overall Tricycle: $250.00 

(Minimum 100 points to qualify for either class. If competitor does not reach minimum points, that competitor will receive half (1/2) “Best of Show” prize.) 

4. The following Special Awards will also be offered: Outstanding Paint; Outstanding Graphics; Outstanding Display; Outstanding Upholstery; Outstanding Use of Accessories; Outstanding Murals; Outstanding Body Modifications; Outstanding Plating; Outstanding Engraving; - Most Club Members (judged on number of bicycles attending) 

Two-wheel Lowrider Bike of the Year and Trike of the Year (Must have placed First, Second or Third “Best of Show” at a Go-Lo sponsored event in order to qualify for the Super Show.) 

Bike or Trike of the year winners will only be allowed to win twice, either consecutively or non-consecutively with two major frame modifications.


----------



## NaturalHighII

WTF YOU POST THE RULES UP FOR


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Dec 12 2006, 12:38 PM~6747978
> *WTF YOU POST THE RULES UP FOR
> *


PINCHE OSA KEEPS ASKING FOR THEM


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY ASK OSO FOR ME IF HE GOT THE NEW DESIGNS OF MY FORKS AND SISSY BAR, CUZ I DONT REMEBER GIVING THEM TO HIM


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Dec 12 2006, 12:45 PM~6748047
> *EY ASK OSO FOR ME IF HE GOT THE NEW DESIGNS OF MY FORKS AND SISSY BAR, CUZ I DONT REMEBER GIVING THEM TO HIM
> *


I THINK HES AT SCHOOL BUT IL TRY


----------



## casper805

I NEED A PIC OF FRANKIES BIKE AND A GOOD ONE OF URS ROGER


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 12 2006, 10:12 AM~6747093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO ART GO ART
> *


daaaam!!!!


----------



## bluepridelowride13

sup fools


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 12 2006, 03:42 PM~6749123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats right
> *


dam eric


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 12 2006, 04:58 PM~6749231
> *dam eric
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## eric ramos

:angry:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

dont get mad its true joto......


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 12 2006, 04:10 PM~6749309
> *:angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

http://www.nybonecollectors.com/1563737.html


----------



## eric ramos

stfu and shake it like that panda jessica :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

this is how i roll bicthes


----------



## eric ramos

casper look wat i have :biggrin: hes my amigo lolz


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 12 2006, 04:49 PM~6749580
> *casper look wat i have :biggrin: hes my amigo lolz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PINCHE JOTO NOW U BETTER GET HIM IN THE CLUB JOTO


----------



## casper805

WAT WAS THE LAST NAME OR EMAIL?


----------



## eric ramos

chill im gettin him in


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## eric ramos

NICE AVY MK


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 12 2006, 07:13 PM~6750265
> *NICE AVY MK
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

:thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

so wats the news with the bike eric


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 12 2006, 04:21 PM~6749373
> *http://www.nybonecollectors.com/1563737.html
> *


CHECK IT OUT JOTOS


----------



## eric ramos

WTF WE KNO BONE
AND EY FURKE THAT FO IS IN A CLUB  DAMN TI!!!!!!!!!!!!
NOTIN NEW AND U KNO WATS GOIGN TO BE NEW SO STFU :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 12 2006, 09:14 PM~6751567
> *WTF WE KNO BONE
> AND EY FURKE THAT FO IS IN A CLUB  DAMN TI!!!!!!!!!!!!
> NOTIN NEW AND U KNO WATS GOIGN TO  BE NEW SO STFU :thumbsup:
> *


WAT CLUB?


----------



## eric ramos

SOME LOCAL NEVER HEARD OF IT
I DONT MEBER THE NAME PERO HES IN A CLUB WERE MOSTLYK STREETS AND ORIGONAL STRET :uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 12 2006, 09:20 PM~6751620
> *SOME LOCAL NEVER HEARD OF IT
> I DONT MEBER THE NAME PERO HES IN A CLUB WERE MOSTLYK STREETS AND ORIGONAL STRET :uh:
> *


CHAT?


----------



## eric ramos

I NEED TO WASH DISHES BRB
IN 15 PUTO


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 12 2006, 09:26 PM~6751684
> *I NEED TO WASH DISHES BRB
> IN 15 PUTO
> *


----------



## eric ramos

GO IN CHAT


----------



## NaturalHighII

what might be the newest member to thee artistics la chapter pretty soon if he decides to join


----------



## eric ramos

BEAUTY


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Dec 12 2006, 09:54 PM~6751897
> *what might be the newest member to thee artistics la chapter pretty soon if he decides to join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GrimReaper

sup fools


----------



## casper805




----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

sup fools i am frankie and later i am going to post pics of the twisted spockes.....so all of you fools take care of your bikes..and i have a surprise for you fools.....


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Dec 13 2006, 09:52 AM~6754583
> *sup fools i am frankie and later i am going to post pics of the twisted spockes.....so all of you fools take care of your bikes..and i have a surprise for you fools.....
> *


TELL UR BRO NOT TO BE A BITCH AND POST THE SPROKET HE GOT FROM BONE


----------



## mortalkombat2

:wave: uffin:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 13 2006, 09:00 AM~6753870
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Screwston


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Dec 13 2006, 10:29 AM~6754781
> *:wave:  uffin:
> *


:wave: saca la mota mk


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

sup fools......


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

SUP EVERYONE HAVENT BEEN ON IN AWHILE BEEN BUSY...HOW IS EVERYTHING GOING


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

SUP EVERYONE HAVENT BEEN ON IN AWHILE BEEN BUSY...HOW IS EVERYTHING GOING


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

SUP EVERYONE HAVENT BEEN ON IN AWHILE BEEN BUSY...HOW IS EVERYTHING GOING


----------



## NaturalHighII

SUP PPL


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

CASPER
ROGER
WATS UP FAMILY


----------



## NaturalHighII

NOT MUCH JUST GOT MY FACED PARTS PAYED FOR ALREADY


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

ANY PICS


----------



## casper805

O I GOT PICS OF THE FACED FORKS I GOT FIRST COME FIRST SERVE


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

YEA WAT HAPPENED ON THOSE BITCH....POST THEM OR PM ME THOSE


----------



## NaturalHighII

NOPE, ITS ASECRET TILL THEY COME OUT


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

NO NO THATS NOT FAIR


----------



## SANCHO

:biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Dec 13 2006, 02:00 PM~6755868
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea wh know by all those topics in offtopic


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

CASPER PM ME THE FORK DESIGN


----------



## eric ramos

wat it dew and casper ur froks suk jk :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

casper suck period


----------



## eric ramos

i miss u art :tears: come back home baby :rofl:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SUP FAMILIA!!!! WHAT'S UP!! :wave:


----------



## eric ramos

qvo pinchi monchis :wave:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

ERICA


----------



## speedy187

sup ARTISTICS whats crackin


----------



## eric ramos

sup mmmmmmm sonic burgers n fries


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 13 2006, 07:16 PM~6756953
> *sup mmmmmmm sonic burgers n fries up my ass
> *


 :0 :cheesy: i know casper is happy..........


----------



## eric ramos

why?


----------



## bluepridelowride13

hes gonna have to eat out aguevo......lol


----------



## eric ramos

:dunno: some mickey ds?
lolz
or carls jr


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

sup angel :wave:


----------



## eric ramos

damn i woke up early :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

carls jr is the best ever.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

SUP GUYS


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Dec 14 2006, 11:15 AM~6760002
> *SUP GUYS IM GAY AND PROUD
> *


 :0


----------



## NaturalHighII

WAS UP PPL


----------



## eric ramos

were all u guys at :dunno:?????


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 14 2006, 07:03 PM~6762014
> *were all u guys at :dunno:?????
> *


 :wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

right here homie


----------



## eric ramos

sup roger were is casper ? havent seen him latley 
maybe hes in the casinos trying to get cash lolz


----------



## OSO 805

haaa ....................qonda


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 13 2006, 06:06 PM~6756707
> *qvo pinchi monchis  :wave:
> *


sup Eric!!!!!!!! q-vo homie!! holla!!!lol.. :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 14 2006, 10:31 PM~6763124
> *haaa ....................qonda
> *


sup prez!! foo I just called u right now, answer tha fucking phone!!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha... holla!!


----------



## OSO 805

i have dail up fool ill hit you up in a lil bit!!!!


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 14 2006, 10:39 PM~6763171
> *i have dail up fool ill hit you up in a lil bit!!!!
> *


I'M SORRY BABY, I DIDN'T MEAN TO HURT UR FEELINGS...  LOL...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 14 2006, 11:31 PM~6763124
> *haaa ....................i love rogers penis
> *


 :0


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SUP ART!!! :wave:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 14 2006, 10:45 PM~6763199
> *monchis i love you
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

is this weened still going on???????


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

ART WATS UP HIT ME UP IF U STILL WANT OT GO TO THE SHOP


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 14 2006, 08:04 PM~6762261
> *sup roger were is casper ? havent seen him latley
> maybe hes in the casinos trying to get cash lolz
> *


NOPE THAT BITCH IS DOIN HIS KITCHEN PAINTING IT AND EVERYTHING


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY WAS UP PPL, EY ART HIT ME UP, YOU SAID WE WERE GOING TO THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND WITH YOU. DO YOU THINK WE CAN FIT ERIC AND HIS BIKE?


----------



## Lil Spanks

so is it still going on this weekend??????????? :angry: they said its supose to rain...need info.....wheres the person in charge??????? :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

shit im outs of skool till jan 8  fuk skool


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 15 2006, 11:29 AM~6766006
> *so is it still going on this weekend??????????? :angry: they said its supose to rain...need info.....wheres the person in charge??????? :angry:
> *


calm the fuck down baboso i dont have my computer right now but i caleed right now and i told u it wasnt gonna be a cr show its just a toy drive so idk if u guys still wana come but monchis hit me up u 2 osos i need to talk to both of u andart fuck u n jesse go eat out of cletos ass pinche mamon and i told victor i didnt have my computer right now


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 15 2006, 04:45 PM~6766857
> *i'm eating eric's and oso's big dicks right now
> *


DAM WE DONT NEED TO KNOW ABOUT THAT...*** :barf:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 15 2006, 03:08 PM~6766991
> *DAM WE DONT NEED TO KNOW ABOUT THAT...*** :barf:
> *


 :uh: ey puto hit me up


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 15 2006, 05:16 PM~6767030
> *how do i look guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 15 2006, 02:01 PM~6766156
> *this is what i do to girls when they say no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMM ERIC....HATER :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: lol


----------



## OSO 805

yea suday were meting up


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## eric ramos

great


----------



## casper805

fuk u eric u *****


----------



## six trey impala

sup


----------



## six trey impala

hey casper were u in the chat talkin shit?


----------



## casper805

it wasent me i havent had my computer im useing the other one from the other room not mine
my computer is being fixed


----------



## six trey impala

oh cause some foo was in there talking shit and eric kept saying it was u


----------



## eric ramos

i kno who the fuk is that?


----------



## eric ramos

damn still no one in :dunno:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 15 2006, 11:29 PM~6769071
> *it wasent me i havent had my computer im useing the other one from the other room not mine
> my computer is being fixed
> *


who the fuck wrote this i aint write this


----------



## eric ramos

u was on last nite wasent u ?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 16 2006, 11:23 AM~6770988
> * u was on last nite wasent u ?
> *


no :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

:dunno: its ur lil bro


----------



## noe_from_texas

hey eric


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 16 2006, 11:37 AM~6771041
> *:dunno: its ur lil bro
> *


no i think its a lil gay monkey


----------



## eric ramos

who can taht be?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

whos looking for some eched parts. hit me up.


----------



## bluepridelowride13

me.......hahahaahahahah


----------



## eric ramos

sup NOE and Roger and Jessica


----------



## bluepridelowride13

sup joto.........


----------



## NaturalHighII

SOME HOMIE


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Dec 16 2006, 02:24 PM~6771448
> *sup joto.........
> *


post up the sproket that u got from neal bitch


----------



## eric ramos

sup mija


----------



## bluepridelowride13

i dont got a cam homie frankie took it........


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Dec 16 2006, 08:44 PM~6772674
> *i love you eric....
> *


 :0 :scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## eric ramos

god damn were is evryone 
aint they at some show today?


----------



## bluepridelowride13

yup


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Dec 17 2006, 09:09 PM~6776817
> *yup
> *


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 17 2006, 07:19 PM~6776879
> *this is me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 i knew you was a paisa......


----------



## NaturalHighII

MORE PICS OF THE BIKE


----------



## eric ramos

needs orange pinstping or somting
damn them rims fuked up my vistion :rofl:
n change the pedals they plastic kind 
aint al that ur old stuff Roger?


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Dec 17 2006, 07:02 PM~6777079
> *:0  i knew you was a paisa......
> *


fuck foo dont act like u dont like his music :uh:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

WATS UP


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 17 2006, 08:57 PM~6777811
> *needs orange pinstping or somting
> damn them rims fuked up my vistion :rofl:
> n change the pedals they plastic kind
> aint al that ur old stuff Roger?
> *


rogers








his homies


----------



## eric ramos

any pics from yesterday show if u guys went?


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 18 2006, 09:47 AM~6779655
> *fuck foo dont act like u dont like his music  :uh:
> *


i dont like that shit i like real paisa shit....... :biggrin:


----------



## Aztecbike

yeah any pics...casper!!!


----------



## casper805

no


----------



## casper805




----------



## Aztecbike

SUP ERICCCCCCC


----------



## eric ramos

:dunno: and were the pics


----------



## Aztecbike

no one took pics cuz it was wack


----------



## eric ramos

SUPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP ANGELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL :biggrin:


----------



## Aztecbike

OXNARD IS WACKKKKKKKK....I PASSED BY N THERE WERE ONLY LIKE 5 CARS N I DID NOT STOP CUZ IT LOOKED WACKKKK


----------



## eric ramos

:0 TAT WHY NO PICS


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Dec 18 2006, 07:39 PM~6782232
> *CASPER IS WACKKKKKKKK....I PASSED BY HIS HOUSE AND TWO DOGS WERE HUMPING AND HE WAS WACKING IT OFF IN FRONT OFF ME SAYING"I LOVE THE SHIT" DAMM PERVE....CASPER,YOU WACKKKK
> *


damm casper gets down then huh angel :uh:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

hahahahahah and any one wanna chat?


----------



## eric ramos

im down
im bored as fuk mayne


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 18 2006, 09:25 PM~6782780
> *im down on my knees getin it in my ass by mk...
> im sore as fuk mayne
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 18 2006, 08:38 PM~6782845
> *you see my avitar that is me after the operation
> *


:barf: fuken trani


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 18 2006, 09:42 PM~6782863
> *i love fuken tranis
> *


ooooooookkk..we dont need to know that sir :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 18 2006, 08:44 PM~6782879
> *why did u tell my secret eric u *****
> *


 :0


----------



## bluepridelowride13

hahahahaha you fools crack me up and no thats eric's crack.....


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

sup fools :wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

SUP PPL


----------



## eric ramos

sup franky  
and sup Roger :wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 18 2006, 06:52 PM~6782625
> *damm casper gets down then huh angel :uh:
> *


FUCKEN ART U WANTED THOSE DOGS TO DO IT LOL U HAD UR CAMERA READY LOL
WERES UR HUMPING DOG LOL


----------



## casper805

HERE IS ABELS #818-750-7356 ABEL ROCHA 

This is Fonzy's number 323-493-4374 
SUP MK


----------



## mortalkombat2

sup


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 19 2006, 11:13 AM~6785545
> *HERE IS ABELS #818-750-7356 ABEL ROCHA
> 
> This is Fonzy's number 323-493-4374
> SUP MK
> *


sup casper good info by the way...... :cheesy:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

WATS UP FAMILY WAT HAS EVERYONE BEEN UP TO


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

damn its been lonley in here lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 19 2006, 07:27 PM~6788239
> *damn its been lonley in here lol
> *


I cant wait till Im on vacation.


----------



## eric ramos

lol i wasent here all day


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## bluepridelowride13

sup grim


----------



## GrimReaper

nm homie u  
still got that frame


----------



## bluepridelowride13

ME?


----------



## GrimReaper

ya


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 19 2006, 09:27 PM~6788239
> *damn i been lonley in here...someone please bang me......
> *


 :0 HORE


----------



## Lil Spanks

i found casper's girlfriend/wife


----------



## eric ramos

nice one art :rofl: i aint no whore


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Dec 21 2006, 02:21 AM~6795949
> *:wave: i love you eric...
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

this is when casper get's too drunk and when i get my hands on him...this is what happens


----------



## casper805

:wave:
monchis yea i got your frame now 
eric ur still gay 
art the dogs are still here waiting for u 
mk still my bitch 
o yea and arts still gay


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 21 2006, 09:33 AM~6797130
> *:wave:
> monchis yea i got your frame now
> eric ur still gay
> art the dogs are still here waiting for u
> mk still my daddy
> o yea and arts still gay
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Dec 21 2006, 08:42 AM~6797181
> *
> *


lol sup mk


----------



## casper805

art i found a new avitar for u


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 21 2006, 09:44 AM~6797197
> *lol sup mk
> *


 :wave:


----------



## eric ramos

casper is still a *****
art is my lover :biggrin: 
mk is my mija :rofl: 
jessie is my bitch


----------



## NaturalHighII

SUP PPL


----------



## eric ramos

SHIT !!!!!!!!!!!!! NO ONE IS ONLINE NOW THESE DAYS


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

SERIOUSLY NOONE IS ONLINE


----------



## ozzylowrider

This topic is slowing down alot.... Whats new for Thee Artistics


----------



## eric ramos

WELL NEW ILL HAVE SOME TRICKS LIKE IN MIDDLE OF JANUARY TO FEBUARY
CUS THE ***** OF CASPER BROKE HIS COMPUTER CUS HE WAS TO BUSY WITH HIS BLOW UP DOLL AND BROKE THE COMPUTER


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Dec 21 2006, 05:16 PM~6800228
> *This topic is slowing down alot.... Whats new for Thee Artistics
> *


wats up ozzy alot off stuff is new 
wats new with u how many sets of fenders u still got lying around ?
this topics been low just like the rest of the forum and cause everyone is busy 
plus art has forgoten about his homies and is to busy to come say wats up to his homies


----------



## ozzylowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 22 2006, 11:41 AM~6800368
> *wats up ozzy alot off stuff is new
> wats new with u how many sets of fenders u still got lying around ?
> this topics been low just like the rest of the forum and cause everyone is busy
> plus art has forgoten about his homies and is to busy to come say wats up to his homies
> *


Just started building my slef a new bike, going all out this time

I dont have many sets of fenders around, some are in boxes ready to be sent and the rest needed to be packed, im low on money so i cant even send them out, but i got a $300 loan off a friend for a month, and i have to pay him back $400, but it will get everythin sorted out so its alright

once everything is sorted out, im gonna see what i want to do bout fenders and bikes, im almost not interested in lowrider bikes anymore, so i guess i will have to finish my new bike so i stay interested


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Dec 21 2006, 05:16 PM~6800228
> *This topic is slowing down alot.... Whats new for Thee Artistics
> *


nothing.


----------



## eric ramos

:0 MYMYMY LOL :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Dec 21 2006, 07:12 PM~6800219
> *SERIOUSLY ERIC IM IN LOVE WITH YOU...... :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 22 2006, 06:57 PM~6803444
> *:0
> *



WTF is up you ass clown? Merry Phucking Christmas to you homie :thumbsup:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

WATS UP EVERYONE MERRY XMAS TO ALL THEE ARTISTICS AND WHO EVERY READS OUR TOPIC


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 22 2006, 10:07 AM~6803543
> *i'm a  ass clown?  Merry Phucking Christmas to you homie :thumbsup:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## casper805

MONCHIS IM DONE SANDING DOWN THE FUCK UPS OSO DID ON YOUR FRAME THAT FRAME NEEDS ALOT OF WORK AND PINCHE OSO LYER ITS NOT DONE WELDED U FORGOT UNDER THE BACK OF THE SEAT POST 
BUT FUCK IT ILL FINISH IT MONCHIS HIT ME UP GUEY 
AND ART WHEN IS CARLOS FROM OC GONNA GET HIS FRAME DONE?
I THOUGHT HE WANTED ME TO WORK ON IT 2 ?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 22 2006, 08:07 AM~6803543
> *WTF is up my ass?  Merry Phucking Christmas to THEE ARTISTICS the best club out there cant stop wont stop :thumbsup:
> *


thats right cant stop wont stop


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

IM RICH BITCH!!!!! HONK!!!! HONK!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

i want a new page NOW!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

IM FROM THE STREETS BITCH!!!!!!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 22 2006, 12:41 PM~6805235
> *IM FROM THE STREETS BITCH!!!!!!
> *


ur from malibu huh


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 22 2006, 01:17 PM~6805106
> *MONCHIS IM DONE SANDING DOWN THE FUCK UPS OSO DID ON YOUR FRAME THAT FRAME NEEDS ALOT OF WORK AND PINCHE OSO LYER ITS NOT DONE WELDED U FORGOT UNDER THE BACK OF THE SEAT POST
> BUT FUCK IT ILL FINISH IT MONCHIS HIT ME UP GUEY
> AND ART WHEN IS CARLOS FROM OC GONNA GET HIS FRAME DONE?
> I THOUGHT HE WANTED ME TO WORK ON IT 2 ?
> *


OH THANKS... SIMON I'LL HIT U UP LATER CASPER, FOO I CALLED U LAST NIGHT AND U DIDN'T PICK UP THE PHONE!!


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

569!!! HOMIES!!... SUP FAMILIA WHAT'S NEW?? :wave:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## eric ramos

*HOLA* :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 22 2006, 02:34 PM~6805876
> *HOLA :cheesy:
> *


ey hit me back up bitch


----------



## NaturalHighII

SUP PPL


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Dec 22 2006, 03:00 PM~6805704
> *:wave: :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: SUP HOMIE, WHAT'S UR NAME?? MINE IS RAMON...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Dec 22 2006, 03:49 PM~6805936
> *SUP PPL
> *


WATTS UP ROGER!! :wave: WHAT'S NEW?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 22 2006, 03:34 PM~6805876
> *HOLA :cheesy:
> *


COMO ESTAS ERIC?? YO BIEN HOMIE... THEE ARTISTICS CONTROLA LOCO!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

homos


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 22 2006, 04:43 PM~6805909
> *ey hit me in my ass bitch
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

whats up speedy 187


----------



## eric ramos

ARTS MY BITCH


----------



## speedy187

SUP CHILLY WILLY SUP ARTISTICS


----------



## NaturalHighII

sup everyone


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 22 2006, 05:18 PM~6806040
> *ARTS MY LOVER
> *


----------



## NaturalHighII

artieeee!!!!, lets take a walk.....


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: SUP SPEEDY ROGER MY BABY DOLL ART AND CASPER


----------



## NaturalHighII

so was up with everyone, i hardly come here anymore cuz no ones on here anymore


----------



## eric ramos

TRU THAT WAT ROGER SAID I BET CUS THEY BUSY WITH XMAS N SHIT


----------



## mortalkombat2

:wave:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

dup mofos


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Dec 22 2006, 03:54 PM~6805949
> *:wave: SUP HOMIE, WHAT'S UR NAME?? MINE IS RAMON...
> *


frankie contreras the brother of bluepride


----------



## eric ramos

EY FUKER WEN U GETTIN BACK WITH MYK SPOKES?


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

like the 6th or so


----------



## eric ramos

OF JANUARY
WERE THE 460S AND SHIT TAKE PICS CULERO IF UR ON A COMP IN MEX U CAN POST SHIT 2 BITCH


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Dec 22 2006, 03:35 PM~6806139
> *so was up with everyone, i hardly come here anymore cuz no ones on here anymore
> *


wats up roger n erica


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

what does 'thee artistics' mean?

why was it chosen to be the club name?


----------



## eric ramos

we are artistics since our bikes n cars are a piece of art


----------



## bluepridelowride13

thats right erica thats right my bish.....


----------



## Aztecbike

MERRY X-MAS TO EVERYONE OF U MOTHA******...LOL...JK


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 22 2006, 09:17 PM~6807171
> *EY FUKER WEN U GETTIN ON MY BACK ?
> *


 :0


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 23 2006, 03:30 PM~6811033
> *we are artistics since our bikes n cars are a piece of art
> *


lol u stole that frome me bitch


----------



## eric ramos

:uh:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SUP FAMILIA!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

MERRY CHRISTMAS GUYS FROM LUXURIOUS CAR AND BIKE CLUB


----------



## NaturalHighII

MERRY CHRISTMAS FAM, FROM THE ONE AND ONLY ROGER


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave: :biggrin:

STOPPING BY TO SAY HI AND MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## eric ramos

I DONT KNO BUT IT DONT FEEL LIKE CHRISTMAS HERE IN NEW MEXICO 
BUT TO ALL MY MEMBERS WHO IS FAMILIA ALL THE CHAPTERS AND STATES 
MERRY FUKEN XMAS GUEYES AND HAVE A KICK ASS ONE GET ALL KINDS OF SHIT OR MONEY TO HELP WITH UR BIKES LATERS 
FROM NEWMEXICO CHAP :wave:


----------



## NorCalLux

go get ur blow up doll and dress her up as miss clause eric


----------



## eric ramos

:uh: DAMN U JUST HAVE 2 BE THE FUNNY ON HUH :ugh:


----------



## six trey impala

MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM ROYAL IMAGE C.C


----------



## casper805

MERRY FUCKEN CHRISTMAS TO THE WHOLE FAMILIA THAT MAKES
THEE ARTISTICS FAMILIA WAT IT IS TO THIS DAY


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## NorCalLux

merry x mas from Lux


----------



## speedy187

merry christmas ARTISTICS


----------



## eric ramos

same to u speedy cutty and other fo


----------



## eric ramos

wat u think fellas?


----------



## speedy187

thats a gangsta ass water bottle oh and the bike is nice too.
just fucking with u dawg that shit looks fucken tight.


----------



## eric ramos

THANKS


----------



## chamuco61

_*Merry Christmas to the homies in Thee Artistics from the ShotCallers Family...*_


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 24 2006, 06:14 PM~6817288
> *wat u think fellas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 wow homie!! i like how this is lookin!!!


----------



## eric ramos

THANKS CHAMUCO MERRY XMAS TO U TO AND THANKS ABOUT THE BIKE SHIT


----------



## eric ramos

i ges all u fukers is busy openin shit or with fam


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 24 2006, 11:19 PM~6819108
> *THANKS CHAMUCO MERRY XMAS TO U TO AND THANKS ABOUT THE BIKE SHIT
> *


wat up joto


----------



## eric ramos

sup mija wat u get babydoll?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 25 2006, 01:53 PM~6822044
> *sup mija wat u get babydoll?
> *


QUE PASA MIJA I GOT CLOTES SLIPPERS COMO LAS TUYAS 300$ N MY PORTABLE DVD PLAYER TO PUT INBETWEEN THE HANDLEBARS  
POST UP YOUR PREPY SHIRT CABRON LOL


----------



## eric ramos

fuk naw puta lol
ey put them 300 tu use get ur self some shit for ur bike
and oh yea ................................. FUCK BRATZ BIKE WHITE WALLS


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 25 2006, 01:59 PM~6822076
> *fuk naw puta lol
> ey put them 300 tu use get ur self some shit for ur bike
> and oh yea ................................. FUCK BRATZ BIKE WHITE WALLS
> *


LMAO ESTE GUEY IM TELLING U ITS CHEAPER THEN PAYING 35 DOLLARS FOR THE OTHER ONES 
N YOU ALREADY KNOW WHO THAT MONEYS GOING TO


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Dec 25 2006, 02:01 PM~6822086
> *:wave:
> *


MERRY CHRISTMAS ANGEL WAT U GET FOR X-MAS


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

WATS UP EVERYONE MERRY X-MAS ARTISTICS...HAVE A GOOD ONE I GOT SUM CASH AND CLOTHES, BRAND NEW DIGITAL CAMERA, IPOD AND SUM LIL STUFF FOR THE TRIKE


----------



## eric ramos

damn an ipod and digi cam and cash u gots good bitch


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:angry:


----------



## eric ramos

?


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 24 2006, 05:14 PM~6817288
> *wat u think fellas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam that shit looks clean, merry christmas everyone


----------



## eric ramos

FELIZ NAVIDAD ROGER :wave:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

FELIZ NAVIDAD PUTOS........WOW I CANT BEALIVE I DID NOT GO TO MEXJICO... >(


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Dec 25 2006, 07:23 PM~6824390
> *FELIZ NAVIDAD PUTOS........WOW I CANT BEALIVE I DID NOT GO TO MEXJICO... >(
> *


why didnt you go ?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

Q-VO FAMILIA!! :wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Dec 26 2006, 10:06 AM~6827667
> *Q-VO FAMILIA!! :wave:
> *


WAT U GET FOR CHRISTMAS MONCHIS


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

WATS UP FELLA'S........HOW IS EVERYONES DAY AFTER X-MAS........HAVE A GOOD ONE EVERYONE WAT ARE UR GUYS PLANS FOR NEW YEARS


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Dec 26 2006, 10:14 AM~6827750
> *WATS UP FELLA'S........HOW IS EVERYONES DAY AFTER X-MAS........HAVE A GOOD ONE EVERYONE WAT ARE  UR GUYS PLANS FOR NEW YEARS
> *


whos going to the new years picnic or watevr it is on the 1st majestics is throwing it i think angels going right


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

ME N ART MIGHT GO...I THINK LA CHAP WAS GONNA GO WITH US....DAMN I STUDY ALNITE LAST NITE SO I CAN GO GET MY DRIVING PERMIT TODAY WOOT WOOT...GONNA GO ABOUT 11:00 OR 12:00


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 26 2006, 11:07 AM~6827674
> *WAT U GET FOR CHRISTMAS MONCHIS
> *


TAMALES!!!! :biggrin: LOL


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: ese guey pos esta bien atleat u ate :rofl: sup monchis n casper n victor


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 26 2006, 12:01 PM~6828195
> *:rofl: ese guey pos esta bien atleat u ate :rofl: sup monchis n casper n victor
> *


 :0 SIMON QUE NO?..LOL... I GOT CLOTHES AND MONEY... SUP ERIC, CASPER, N VICTOR!! HOW U GUYS BEEN?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 24 2006, 06:14 PM~6817288
> *wat u think fellas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN ERIC!! IS GONNA LOOK FUCKE BADASS WHEN IS DONE!! IT LOOKS BAD NOW TOO!!! NICE!


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Dec 26 2006, 12:02 PM~6828218
> *:0  SIMON QUE NO?..LOL... I GOT CLOTHES AND MONEY... SUP ERIC, CASPER, N VICTOR!! HOW U GUYS BEEN?
> *


GOOD GOOD N U.......WAT U GUYS WANT TO DO FOR NEWS YEARS...LETS DO A CLUB THING A BBQ OR SUMTHING LETS GET TOGTHER MEET UP SUMWHERE AND KICK IT FOR NEW YEARS EVE OR DAY...LET ME N CASPER KNO


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Dec 26 2006, 11:05 AM~6828238
> *GOOD GOOD N U.......WAT U GUYS WANT TO DO FOR NEWS YEARS...LETS DO A CLUB THING A BBQ OR SUMTHING LETS GET TOGTHER MEET UP SUMWHERE AND KICK IT FOR NEW YEARS EVE OR DAY...LET ME N CASPER KNO
> *


i say whe meet up at the majestics picnic but i aint got a ride


----------



## eric ramos

nada guey nomas here like always lol tamales :rofl: 
fuk new years i planned to get wasted till i pasout


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 26 2006, 12:08 PM~6828259
> *i say whe meet up at the majestics picnic but i aint got a ride
> *


AHHAAHAH KNO RIDE....


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Dec 26 2006, 11:09 AM~6828275
> *AHHAAHAH KNO RIDE....
> *


callate guey n go get your permit


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 26 2006, 12:11 PM~6828293
> *callate guey n go get your permit
> *


YEA IM GONNA GO GET READY GOTTA WAIT TILL MY JEFITA GETS OFF DA PHONE SO SHE CAN TAKE ME


----------



## eric ramos

lol permit lol i get my lisence in april ahahahhahahhahahahah i should of got it in november but i missed lots of driving lessones :twak:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 26 2006, 11:14 AM~6828314
> *lol permit lol i get my lisence in april ahahahhahahhahahahah i should of got it in november but i missed lots of driving lessones :twak:
> *


in your lil ford escort


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

U CAN GET UR LICENSE, SO U DNT HAVE TO GET UR PERMIT U CAN GET UR LICENSE RITE AWAY...BUT I WOULD HAVE TO TAKE CLASSES N DNT WANT TO DO THAT


----------



## casper805

eric fix ur pinche signature baboso 
RESIN INC CUSOMTOM FENDERS


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 26 2006, 12:15 PM~6828328
> *in your lil ford escort
> *


NOT EVEN IN HIS 20' SCWHINN

HAHAHHAHAH :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 26 2006, 12:15 PM~6828328
> *in your lil ford escort
> *


no worst in a 96 grand am :tears: all fuked with bitch keyed on the driver door
but im only useing for one year then ill get my lil s10 trokita


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Dec 26 2006, 11:17 AM~6828354
> *NOT EVEN IN HIS 20' SCWHINN
> 
> HAHAHHAHAH :biggrin:
> *


wasnt your shit suppose to be done painted by now ?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 26 2006, 11:18 AM~6828356
> *no worst in a 96 grand am :tears: all fuked with bitch keyed on the driver door
> but im only useing for one year then ill get my lil s10 trokita
> *


let me guess it was your sisters huh lol


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 26 2006, 12:18 PM~6828360
> *wasnt your shit suppose to be done painted by now ?
> *


DAMN KICK IT SSHHHH U GUYS CANT SEE IT JUST THE PREING STAGE N NOT THE FINALE PAINTED STAGE GOTTA WAIT TO SEE THAT


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Dec 26 2006, 11:19 AM~6828367
> *DAMN KICK IT SSHHHH U GUYS CANT SEE IT JUST THE PREING STAGE N NOT THE FINALE PAINTED STAGE GOTTA WAIT TO SEE THAT
> *


 :uh: :nono: i need to see pics bitch


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 26 2006, 12:20 PM~6828371
> *:uh:  :nono:  i need to see pics bitch
> *


NONONONNON


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by casper805+Dec 26 2006, 12:16 PM~6828349-->
> 
> 
> 
> eric fix ur pinche signature baboso
> RESIN INC CUSOMTOM FENDERS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-casper805_@Dec 26 2006, 12:19 PM~6828366
> *let me guess it was your sisters huh lol
> *


simon it was she had it all keyed wen she was in highskool she was hated by many lool cus ther like 100 lines keyed lol


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Dec 26 2006, 11:20 AM~6828375
> *NONONONNON
> *


 :angry:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 26 2006, 11:21 AM~6828381
> *:dunno:
> simon it was she had it all keyed wen she was in highskool she was hated by many lool cus ther like 100 lines keyed lol
> *


its custom fenders


----------



## eric ramos

FIXED IT BITCH SHIT I DONT KNO HOW TO SPELL RITE AND U KNO TAT FUKER 

VICTOR STOP BING A BITCH AND POST THEM DAMN PICS


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 26 2006, 11:24 AM~6828400
> *FIXED IT BITCH SHIT I DONT KNO HOW TO SPELL RITE AND U KNO TAT FUKER
> 
> VICTOR STOP BING A BITCH AND POST THEM DAMN PICS
> *


dont post them just send them in a pm


----------



## eric ramos

TO ME N CASPER


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 26 2006, 12:31 PM~6828438
> *dont post them just send them in a pm
> *


NA I WANT U GUYS T OWAIT


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: if u still here


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Dec 26 2006, 09:45 PM~6833157
> *
> *


pinche mk wat u get for christmas


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 26 2006, 11:26 PM~6833593
> *pinche mk wat u get for christmas
> *


money, choes, and clothes


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Dec 27 2006, 12:51 AM~6834439
> *money, choes, and clothes
> *


how much money


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

why u want to kno casper


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Dec 27 2006, 09:26 AM~6835514
> *why u want to kno casper
> *


u failed your permit huh lol 
weres the pics mofo


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

no i have to take the drivers ed first so im doing that rite now


----------



## eric ramos

ahahahah u failed lol


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 27 2006, 09:29 AM~6835257
> *how much money
> *


enough 2 buy some shoes and clothes


----------



## Lil Spanks

MY HANDLE BARS......$200...... MY FENDER BRACE....100...ONLY COME IN 2.......HIT ME UP....FOR 16 INCH ONLY.......MEMBERS PRICE


----------



## OSO 805

look bitches they fuckt up on coler but fucket :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

:biggrin: :0


----------



## OSO 805

what you fools think???


----------



## NaturalHighII

that shit looks cool


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Dec 27 2006, 08:42 PM~6839828-->
> 
> 
> 
> MY HANDLE BARS......$200...... MY FENDER BRACE....100...ONLY COME IN 2.......HIT ME UP....FOR 16 INCH ONLY.......MEMBERS PRICE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OSO 805_@Dec 27 2006, 09:19 PM~6840106
> *:biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuken sweet esa madre esta chingona :cheesy:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 27 2006, 09:05 PM~6840006
> *look bitches they fuckt up on coler but fucket :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE, BUT I LIKE MINE BETTER HOMIE... I'LL POST A PIX OF IT LATER...


----------



## eric ramos

wat it dew pinchi monchis


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 27 2006, 09:19 PM~6840106
> *:biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCKEN' BAD OSO!!!!!!!!!!! THEE ARTISTICS STYLE HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SIMON.... I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT DONE MAN!!! SERIO THAT FRAME ESTA CHINGONA!!!!! :cheesy: 

=THEE ARTISTICS B.C. LOMPOC CHAPTER=


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 28 2006, 01:07 AM~6841654
> *wat it dew pinchi monchis
> *


NOTHING PINCHE ERIC, JUST KICKIN' BACK IN LAMPARAS... SIMON...


----------



## eric ramos

ey fo how is the s frame going? almost ready for paint?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 28 2006, 01:10 AM~6841664
> *ey fo how is the s frame going? almost ready for paint?
> *


NEEDS A LIL' MORE TIME TO FINISH IT LIKE A FEW WEEKS AND THEN READY TO PAINT... :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

beauty wat kind of paint i am gesssin some blu :dunno:?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 28 2006, 01:15 AM~6841692
> *beauty wat kind of paint i am gesssin some blu :dunno:?
> *


LOL... YEAH MAYBE I'M NOT SURE YET, MAYBE A CANDY GREEN, I'M NOT SURE YET...


----------



## eric ramos

nice other that blu jk i kno u fos love blu lol


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 28 2006, 01:19 AM~6841707
> *nice other that blu jk i kno u fos love blu lol
> *


HELL YEAH I LOVE =BLUE= :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

dont al so cal fos do lol
wat other plans u gots fore the s frame bike? parts rims ect.?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 28 2006, 01:28 AM~6841739
> *dont al so cal fos do lol
> wat other plans u gots fore the s frame bike? parts rims ect.?
> *


um, I'm not sure yet, maybe forks and handlebars.... simon...


----------



## eric ramos

orale u going to have it for sd que no'/ or san bernadino


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 28 2006, 01:32 AM~6841755
> *orale u going to have it for sd que no'/ or san bernadino
> *


simon, maybe...


----------



## eric ramos

casper chek ur pm i send u a pm earlyer n u did not anser back


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 28 2006, 12:37 AM~6841769
> * casper chek ur pm i send u a pm earlyer n u did not anser back
> *


pm sent


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

sup Casper!!!! :wave:


----------



## casper805

sup monchis


----------



## mortalkombat2

sup mijas


----------



## eric ramos

any of u fukers wana chat?


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 28 2006, 01:55 AM~6841818
> *any of u fukers wana chat?
> *


i cant mija i have 2 do chit


----------



## eric ramos

do wat bitch
go jack of :rofl:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 28 2006, 01:59 AM~6841831
> *do wat bitch
> go jack of :rofl:
> *


talk 2 my bitches


----------



## eric ramos

STFU BITCH LOL


----------



## mortalkombat2

:biggrin: its true


----------



## eric ramos

SURE ITS :around: LOL


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Dec 28 2006, 01:00 AM~6841832
> *talk 2 my bitches
> *


WERE IS ART N VICTOR


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 28 2006, 03:39 AM~6841902
> *I LOVE ART N VICTOR
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 28 2006, 02:59 AM~6841831
> *i like to go and jack of :rofl:
> *


ok......perve


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

ART DID U GET DA PICS....CASPER HASNT SENT THEM TO ME


----------



## Lil Spanks

what up gangsta p....


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

SUP ART...DID U GET DA PICS


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

DAMN CANT BELIVE U GOING THROUGH WIT SELLIN DA PARTS


----------



## Lil Spanks

gangstersparadise1 whats happin.....


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 27 2006, 09:19 PM~6840106
> *:biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN OSO U DID THE BODY WORK WE GOTTA TALK....WAT SIZE IS DAT BITC...I RECOGNIZE THAT TURNTABLE...HAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

ART DID OSO DO ALL THE BODY MODES ON HIS OWN...


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Dec 28 2006, 09:51 AM~6842624
> *DAMN CANT BELIVE IM GAY......
> *


 :0


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

U WISH I WAS BABE


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Dec 28 2006, 09:59 AM~6842701
> *I WISH I WAS YOUR BABE SO YOU CAN BANG ME....
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

HAHAHAH NO :angry:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Dec 28 2006, 08:53 AM~6842648
> *ART DID OSO DO ALL THE BODY MODES ON HIS OWN...
> *


yea i did them in only a week just need the tank and skirt and im sending it to get painted :biggrin: :0  ............and its a 16 in


----------



## OSO 805

new page bitches


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 28 2006, 10:05 AM~6842754
> *yea ill bang you   ............and my dick is a 16 incher
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Dec 28 2006, 09:03 AM~6842734
> *art you tore my ass apart last night :angry:
> *


wtf........nasty :0


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 28 2006, 09:07 AM~6842775
> *baboso hydros you like that shit i did to you last night :biggrin:    :cheesy:
> *


dam art you fools are nasty :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 28 2006, 10:12 AM~6842819
> *dam art i like it when your nasty to me :uh:
> *


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 28 2006, 09:15 AM~6842835
> *oso you got the bigest dick around :0  :biggrin:
> *


i know


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 28 2006, 09:05 AM~6842754
> *yea i did them in only a week just need the tank and skirt and im sending it to get painted :biggrin:  :0   ............and its a 16 in
> *


DAMN U PRETTY TALETED HOMIE...HOW LONG DID IT TAKE U


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 28 2006, 10:20 AM~6842864
> *i know i like it from behind
> *


ooooooooooooooo :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

http://www.livevideo.com/video/99E6A5FB6E0...nts-happen.aspx


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

how you guys doing.


----------



## Lil Spanks

http://www.livevideo.com/video/99E6A5FB6E0...nts-happen.aspx


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 28 2006, 11:24 AM~6844518
> *how you guys doing.
> *


wat up pinche joto weres your butt buddy eric at


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Wheres this from? Whos is it? When is it going to be done?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 28 2006, 10:42 PM~6844685
> *Wheres this from? Whos is it? When is it going to be done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn is that Art's new project? You just let the cat out of the bag if it is :0


----------



## eric ramos

nope its osos project


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 28 2006, 12:27 PM~6844546
> *http://www.livevideo.com/video/99E6A5FB6E0...nts-happen.aspx
> *


damn Art!! that shit's fucken' nasty as fuck!!!!!! ewww!! :uh: :ugh:  :barf:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SUP FAMILIA!!!! :wave: 
much luv from:
=THEE ARTISTICS B.C. LOMPOC=


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Dec 28 2006, 11:50 AM~6844778
> *SUP FAMILIA!!!! :wave:
> much luv from:
> =THEE ARTISTICS B.C. LOMPOC=
> *


Whos frame is that in your avitar?


----------



## eric ramos

que tranza guey 
damn u fukers wake up early i just woke up lol :rofl: ya van acer la una pm lol


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 28 2006, 12:51 PM~6844794
> *Whos frame is that in your avitar?
> *


his its the s frame cus in the middle it loks like an S


----------



## TonyO

Whatup with your Avartar Art? You're not Artistics anymore :dunno:


----------



## eric ramos

whose mines? :dunno:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Dec 28 2006, 11:46 AM~6844731-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn is that Art's new project?  You just let the cat out of the bag if it is  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOPE THATS OSO 805's PROJECT ART SOLD HIM THE DISPLAY 2 WEEKS AGO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by socios b.c. [email protected] 28 2006, 11:51 AM~6844794
> *Whos frame is that in your avitar?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THATS MONCHIS 805 FRAME
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Dec 28 2006, 11:42 AM~6844685
> *Wheres this from? Whos is it? When is it going to be done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOMPOC CHAPTER ITS OSO805 BIKE REALLY SOON


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 28 2006, 12:01 PM~6844899
> *Whatup with your Avartar Art?  You're not Artistics anymore :dunno:
> *


NO HIS NOT IM THE PRESIDENT NOW


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 28 2006, 12:07 PM~6844962
> *NOPE THATS OSO 805's PROJECT ART SOLD HIM THE DISPLAY 2 WEEKS AGO
> THATS MONCHIS 805 FRAME
> LOMPOC CHAPTER ITS OSO805 BIKE REALLY SOON
> *


Like tomorrow? Or?


----------



## casper805

O N TONYO DONT WORRY ABOUT ART HAVING TO COMPETE AGAINST TOMBSTONE N LADY DEATH WHE GOT 4 16 INCH RADICAL BIKES COMING OUT SO DONT WORRY YOU WILL HAVE ALOT OF COMPETITON


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: tommorw lol
like for san bernadino or sd


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 28 2006, 12:08 PM~6844983
> *Like tomorrow? Or?
> *


ITS NEEDS TO BE SANDED DOWN N THEN IT WILL BE SENT TO THE PAINTER


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 28 2006, 12:11 PM~6845008
> *ITS NEEDS TO BE SANDED DOWN N THEN IT WILL BE SENT TO THE PAINTER
> *


sometimes I really hate talking to you.  


































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

:ROFLl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 28 2006, 02:03 PM~6844922
> *whose mine baby daddy... :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 28 2006, 12:14 PM~6845038
> *sometimes I really hate talking to you.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
X2


----------



## casper805




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 28 2006, 11:08 PM~6844975
> *NO HIS NOT IM THE PRESIDENT NOW
> *



Well then WTF? WHat's up with that? Story? :dunno:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 28 2006, 01:14 PM~6845681
> *Well then WTF?  WHat's up with that?  Story? :dunno:
> *


wat do u want to know?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 29 2006, 12:15 AM~6845691
> *wat do u want to know?
> *


PM me :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 28 2006, 01:15 PM~6845704
> *PM me  :biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## eric ramos

las naglas de casper culeros !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 28 2006, 03:42 PM~6844685
> *Wheres this from? Whos is it? When is it going to be done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




looking nice....


----------



## TonyO

Thee Artistics your design is almost ready. Plaques, keychains, pendants, forks, sissybar, whatever you want let me know.

All hand drawn in CAD. I still need to finish the banner under it but here's the major part:










Original design:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

pm sent


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 29 2006, 02:02 AM~6846752
> *pm sent
> *


replied :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30lmuYj2X48


----------



## TonyO

Finished:


----------



## eric ramos

how much la plaka?
cus we can get them for 55 plated


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 28 2006, 03:44 PM~6845982
> *give me a hand job casper  :cheesy:  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos

yes giv me a hand job lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 28 2006, 10:17 PM~6849663
> *art can i give you a b.j.?????
> *


sure....


----------



## eric ramos

fuk u ey fuker 
lol
ey wasent u goign to hit me up?


----------



## Lil Spanks

mk where have you been...i finally got my first pair of m.j shoes..


----------



## eric ramos

ey fuker hit me up 
some fo from 619hit meup?


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 28 2006, 09:37 PM~6849866
> *mk where have you been...i finally got my first pair of m.j shoes..
> *


around :biggrin: pics of the shoes???


----------



## Lil Spanks

there called..jordan laney 25..


----------



## mortalkombat2

25?? were u get em frm??


----------



## Lil Spanks

i cant find a pic of them


----------



## Lil Spanks

here mk


----------



## mortalkombat2

:cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

hola MK :wave:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 28 2006, 10:30 PM~6850409
> *hola MK :wave:
> *


hey mija


----------



## eric ramos

hola bitch get in chat or ur busy with ur hoes?


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 28 2006, 10:37 PM~6850480
> *hola bitch get in chat or ur busy with ur hoes?
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 29 2006, 07:16 AM~6849649
> *:0
> *



Ah I saw that chick in your avartar in that Hot Chicks and Freaks topic in Off Topic :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 29 2006, 08:49 AM~6852373
> *Art...I Think Your A Hot Chick  :cheesy:
> *


damm tony.... :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 29 2006, 07:05 PM~6852737
> *damm tony.... :biggrin:
> *


Dance prison bitch dance :twak: 


:roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 29 2006, 10:11 AM~6852770
> *I'm your prison bitch!!!! :biggrin:
> :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 29 2006, 07:14 PM~6852785
> *:0
> *


Damn it you're one of the funniest fookers out there :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

ART SAID WHO WANTS TO GO TO MAJESTICS LET HIM KNOW OR PM HIM


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Dec 29 2006, 10:17 AM~6853905
> *ART SAID WHO WANTS TO GO TO MAJESTICS LET HIM KNOW OR PM HIM
> *


tell art to go suck a dick


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 29 2006, 10:19 AM~6853923
> *ill suck your dick 76.
> *


its erics turn right now but your next in line. :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 29 2006, 12:02 PM~6854208
> *me and eric will tag team on ur ass u kinky whore. :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :ugh: fuken ****


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 29 2006, 12:12 PM~6854873
> *im a fuken ***
> *


we know.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 29 2006, 12:19 PM~6853923
> *tell art that i wanna suck his dick
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 29 2006, 12:45 PM~6855155
> *:biggrin:
> *


ey art call me today if u can i need to tell u something about the majestics picnic


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 29 2006, 02:48 PM~6855177
> *ey art bang me today if u can i need to tell u something about the herpes i have that eric and mk gave me....
> *


FUCK YOU...NO :angry: DIRTY MOFO


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 29 2006, 12:48 PM~6855177
> *ey art call me today i miss you papi. i need to tell u something.IM
> PREGNANT! *


jotos


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 29 2006, 02:33 PM~6855052
> *o.k. i know i'm a tea bagger.....i know already
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos

:0 damn


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 29 2006, 01:00 PM~6855310
> *im getting tagged teamed by  jesse n cleto right now ill be back by new years
> *


fucken fagget


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

TO MUCH DICK SUCKING, CASPER IS A BIG WHORE...ART IS A SLUT, N ERIC UR JUST GAY
AHHAHAHAHAHAHHHHH


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 29 2006, 03:18 PM~6855459
> *CASPER'S A TEA BAGGER  :roflmao:
> *


i know huh.....casper u suck..lol


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Dec 29 2006, 02:41 PM~6855625
> *i suck to much dick first erics then arts then caspers and then they do a train on me damn its hard for the newyears
> *


 :0 :barf: u like dick huh


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 28 2006, 01:07 PM~6844962
> *NOPE THATS OSO 805's PROJECT ART SOLD HIM THE DISPLAY 2 WEEKS AGO
> THATS MONCHIS 805 FRAME
> LOMPOC CHAPTER ITS OSO805 BIKE REALLY SOON
> *


 :biggrin: probly be done in a week and then shipt to a painter :biggrin: and then ship it to other people :biggrin:   it will be out for sb


----------



## eric ramos

u going to sd fo or naw?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 29 2006, 01:00 PM~6855310
> *i let all thee artistics bang me at once and
> love it*


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 29 2006, 02:05 PM~6855796
> *i know huh.....i sucked casper good today..lol
> *


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Dec 29 2006, 05:06 PM~6856820
> *i love casper
> *


 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Dec 29 2006, 01:41 PM~6855625
> *I LOVE DICK SUCKING,  CASPER HAS TINY DICK...ART IS A LOSE SLUT, N ERIC UR JUST FUCKEN SEXY!
> AHHAHAHAHAHAHHHHH! 76 IS RIDING ME TO HARD....DEEPER PAPI.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

****.


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: im sexy  ahahahahahha


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 29 2006, 05:38 PM~6857129
> *:rofl: im gay  ahahahahahha
> *


----------



## eric ramos

fuk u bitch :rofl:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 29 2006, 05:54 PM~6857264
> *fuk me bitch  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Dec 29 2006, 06:01 PM~6857331
> *im such a kinky whore i like truckers to bang me till i bleed  :uh: its that bad
> *


  i fellsorry for u


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 29 2006, 06:03 PM~6857353
> * i feel for u that used 2 happen to 2 me all the time but u know wut i miss it :happysad:
> *


----------



## eric ramos

ahhahahah nice one u basterd


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 29 2006, 06:12 PM~6857450
> *ahhahahah nice one daddy :worship:  :tongue:
> *


----------



## eric ramos

fuk u aaint my daddy 
i am ur daddy bitch


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 29 2006, 06:26 PM~6857579
> *fuk me daddy yes u r my daddy
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Dec 29 2006, 05:32 PM~6857640
> *my ass is realy lose
> *


----------



## eric ramos

nice one lil guy


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 29 2006, 05:45 PM~6857762
> *nice one lil guy
> *


dont call me that. thats my slave name. :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: ok juan


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 29 2006, 05:52 PM~6857827
> *:rofl: ok juan
> *


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## bluepridelowride13

WHO POSTED THEM NUDES SHIT I ALMOST GOT COUGHT MAN!!! SUP FAM


----------



## eric ramos

ahaha u always get caught with porn 
lol sup jesse havent seen u here in lke a week


----------



## bluepridelowride13

CHAT ANY ONE?


----------



## eric ramos

fuk ti wehy not


----------



## bad news

eric getting raped soon!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 29 2006, 05:26 PM~6857579
> *fuk u aaint my daddy
> i am ur daddy bitch
> *


im both of your daddys so shut the fuck up 
n to all u that keep bitching at me about the shirts artst he one that promised them t you guys for christmas you guys go n bith at him


----------



## casper805

ART WHEN EVER U CAN HIT ME UP TOMMOROW ITS ABOUT NANDO ASAP
N VICTOR U HIT ME UOP TO ITS IMPORTANT TO 
ERIC U HIT ME UP 2 
OSO U HIT ME UP TO 
N ANGEL N ROGER IF U GUYS WANT ANYTHING FROM THEE MEXICA TRIKE HIT ME UP ASAP FIRST COME FIRST SERVE


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## eric ramos

mk wana chat?


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## eric ramos

lets go mija


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 28 2006, 12:51 PM~6844794
> *Whos frame is that in your avitar?
> *


IT'S MINE HOMIE, WHY?


----------



## Crazylife13

god damn...wtf i thought this was a topic bout a bike club....i would b pissed if i was tha club wit all this gay shit n this thread


----------



## eric ramos

ok? we just fuk around like that the pres is like this 2 we aint aint all seriouse like other clubs its for every one to get along n shit so there wont be no beef


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Crazylife13_@Dec 30 2006, 12:44 AM~6860699
> *god damn...wtf i thought this was a topic bout a bike club....i would b pissed if i was tha club wit all this gay shit n this thread
> *


sup ese :wave: 
it is homie, what's ur name? do u have a bike o que onda?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Crazylife13_@Dec 29 2006, 11:44 PM~6860699
> *god damn...wtf i thought this was a topic bout a bike club....i would b pissed if i was tha club wit all this gay shit n this thread
> *


If you check out all the "club topics", your going to see the same type of discussions. You dont know any of these guys and I doubt that you have read all 535 pages. I have met alot of these guys in person and they all have the same qualitys of the bigger clubs.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 29 2006, 11:55 PM~6860767
> *ok? we just fuk around like that the pres is like this 2 we aint aint all seriouse like other clubs its for every one to get along n shit so there wont be no beef
> *


yup.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2006, 12:11 AM~6860880
> *If you check out all the "club topics", your going to see the same type of discussions. You dont know any of these guys and I doubt that you have read all 535 pages. I have met alot of these guys in person and they all have the same qualitys of the bigger clubs.
> *


thanks raul


----------



## casper805

i got something important to tell all u guys but im not gonna tell u guys till monday but until then no more acting like faggets in the topic that hass to stop 
lil guy when you come on here dont act gay dont change the quotes non of that no more 
ill let u guys know wat i gotta tell u guys on monday when i come back


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 30 2006, 12:11 PM~6863046
> *i got something important to tell all u guys but im not gonna tell u guys till monday but until then no more acting like faggets in the topic that hass to stop
> lil guy when you come on here dont act gay dont change the quotes non of that no more
> ill let u guys know wat i gotta tell u guys on monday when i come back
> *


whos lil guy?¿ 

eric starts it blame him. :angry:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 30 2006, 01:21 PM~6863118
> *whos lil ***?¿
> oh thats me.
> 
> eric starts it blame him. :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by casper805+Dec 30 2006, 01:11 PM~6863046-->
> 
> 
> 
> i got something important to tell all u guys but im not gonna tell u guys till monday but until then no more acting like faggets in the topic that hass to stop
> lil guy when you come on here dont act gay dont change the quotes non of that no more
> ill let u guys know wat i gotta tell u guys on monday when i come back
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wtf is tat i called u today and u wasent home u bitch
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 30 2006, 01:21 PM~6863118
> *whos lil guy?¿
> 
> eric starts it blame him. :angry:
> *


no more being gay juan  lol remeber that


----------



## Crazylife13

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Dec 29 2006, 11:57 PM~6860781
> *sup ese :wave:
> it is homie, what's ur name? do u have a bike o que onda?
> *



i got a bike...im from tha NW...ima part of tha Royal Image CC n BC tho...n tha name is William...hopefully im gettin a big body Caddy in april 93 Fleetwood Brougham...


n about all that gay shit...i meen i was tryin 2 help u guys out...cuz me im new to the site n i c that im just like wtf does this BC do ne ways...but now i know u guys r just messin around


----------



## eric ramos

yes sir na its all good homie just thought u was talkin shit about the club 
naw we not gay we just act


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

EaSt OaKlAnD BITCH!!!!!


----------



## Crazylife13

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 30 2006, 02:21 PM~6863800
> *yes sir na its all good homie just thought u was talkin shit about the club
> naw we not gay we just act
> *



nah... i respect ne club...n im not tha one 2 talk shit


----------



## eric ramos

cool


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 30 2006, 02:25 PM~6863824
> *EaSt OaKlAnD BITCH!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos

?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 30 2006, 04:01 PM~6864550
> * ?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

EL CUCUY! :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

hno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

CASPER PM ME.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

pm sent


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Dec 29 2006, 11:40 PM~6860662
> *IT'S MINE HOMIE, WHY?
> *


Im just asking cause I never seen it before. Do you have any better pics of it?


----------



## eric ramos

raul let me look for the pics i think i have some


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 30 2006, 04:58 PM~6864902
> *raul let me look for the pics i think i have some
> *


ok.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## eric ramos

na raul i dont have pics of his shit ::mad 
i thought i did let me see in his mysapce maybe a pic of it
:dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 30 2006, 05:08 PM~6864996
> *na raul i dont have pics of his shit ::mad
> i thought i did let me see in his mysapce maybe a pic of it
> :dunno:
> *


No big deal. Im sure someone will post pics when they get around to it.


----------



## eric ramos

no luck  fuk it i ges let him or oso post them


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2006, 05:56 PM~6864882
> *Im just asking cause I never seen it before. Do you have any better pics of it?
> *


I HAVE SUM MORE HOMIE, JUST LET ME UPLOAD THEM TO PHOTOBUCKET.COM AND THEN I'LL POST THEM OR SEND THEM TO U..


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 30 2006, 01:11 PM~6863046
> *i got something important to tell all u guys but im not gonna tell u guys till monday but until then no more acting like faggets in the topic that hass to stop
> lil guy when you come on here dont act gay dont change the quotes non of that no more
> ill let u guys know wat i gotta tell u guys on monday when i come back
> *


  SIMON JEFE


----------



## *SEEZER*

wut homies? wuts crackin wit da bikes? anything new for da 07? well HAVE A HAPPY NEW YEAR..SEE YOU GUYS AT THE 07 SHOWS!


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Crazylife13_@Dec 30 2006, 03:11 PM~6863742
> *i got a bike...im from tha NW...ima part of tha Royal Image CC n BC tho...n tha name is William...hopefully im  gettin a big body Caddy in april 93 Fleetwood Brougham...
> n about all that gay shit...i meen i was tryin 2 help u guys out...cuz me im new to the site n i c that im just like wtf does this BC do ne ways...but now i know u guys r just messin around
> *


ORALE, IT'S ALL COOL HOMIE...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Dec 30 2006, 08:12 PM~6865722
> *wut homies? wuts crackin wit da bikes? anything new for da 07? well HAVE A HAPPY NEW YEAR..SEE YOU GUYS AT THE 07 SHOWS!
> *


ORALE, HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMIE! TAKE CARE, SEE YA...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Dec 30 2006, 07:09 PM~6865704
> *I HAVE SUM MORE HOMIE, JUST LET ME UPLOAD THEM TO PHOTOBUCKET.COM AND THEN I'LL POST THEM OR SEND THEM TO U..
> *


orale.


----------



## eric ramos

SEEZER MAN OF CORSE WE GOTS SHIT FOR NEW YEARS ITS OUR YEAR TO SHINE LOL IF ALL GOES WELL


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~+Dec 30 2006, 07:14 PM~6865735-->
> 
> 
> 
> ORALE, HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMIE! TAKE CARE, SEE YA...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eric ramos_@Dec 30 2006, 07:16 PM~6865745
> *SEEZER MAN OF CORSE WE GOTS SHIT FOR NEW YEARS ITS OUR YEAR TO SHINE LOL IF ALL GOES WELL
> *


wutup eric? hell yeah hopefully everything goes well! same for us too..i got a bike hopefully gonna bust out at lrm san bernardino...its the same one that was supposed to be done in october but stopped workin on it for a while..lol


----------



## eric ramos

DAMN U GOING TO SD? CUS IM A GO TO SD IF EVERYTHING GOES WELL AND I DONT HAVE ANY SET BACKS


----------



## *SEEZER*

yeah i believe so..not sure yet..


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 30 2006, 08:16 PM~6865745
> *SEEZER MAN OF CORSE WE GOTS SHIT FOR NEW YEARS ITS OUR YEAR TO SHINE LOL IF ALL GOES WELL
> *


I REMEMBER SOMEONE SAYING THAT ''THEE ARTISTICS'' WILL DOMINATE EVERY CLASS IN '07....CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos

hno: DAMN WHY DID WE HAVE TO SAY THAT LOL


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 30 2006, 08:38 PM~6865832
> *hno: DAMN WHY DID WE HAVE TO SAY THAT LOL
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 30 2006, 07:36 PM~6865821
> *I REMEMBER SOMEONE SAYING THAT ''THEE ARTISTICS'' WILL DOMINATE EVERY CLASS IN '07....CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS :thumbsup:
> *


Me too. I cant wait to which trike is going to beat mine.


----------



## eric ramos

SHIT hno: JK IM JUST FUKIN AROUND PERO AVER QUE PASA NEXT YEAR


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

ya valio....


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

HEY WATS UP EVERYONE


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: POST PICS OF UR SHTPUTO


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 30 2006, 08:47 PM~6865880
> *:wave: POST PICS OF UR SHTPUTO
> *


NO NO NO NO N ON ON ON ON ON NO


----------



## eric ramos

YES YES YES YES YES YESYESYESYESYEYEYESYEYESYESYEYESYSEYESYESYESYEYES YES YES YES YES YESYESYESYESYEYEYESYEYESYESYEYESYSEYESYESYESYEYES YES YES YES YES YESYESYESYESYEYEYESYEYESYESYEYESYSEYESYESYESYEYES YES YES YES YES YESYESYESYESYEYEYESYEYESYESYEYESYSEYESYESYESYEYES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YESYESYESYESYEYEYESYEYESYESYEYESYSEYESYESYESYEYESYESYESYESYEYEYESYEYESYESYEYESYSEYESYESYESYE


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

hahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## screwstone_tx

ah hahahahahahahhahahahhahhahahahahahahahhahahahahah


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

P.M SENT


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2006, 08:15 PM~6865740
> *orale.
> *


HERE HOMIE...


----------



## eric ramos

CANT WAIT TO SEE THSI PAINTED


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> CANT WAIT TO SEE THSI PAINTED
> [/quote
> 
> NEITHER DO I...


----------



## 817Lowrider

this frame is pimp


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Dec 30 2006, 08:21 PM~6866065
> *HERE HOMIE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not too shabby.


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 30 2006, 09:35 PM~6866129
> *this frame is pimp
> *


thanks homie...


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

NICE FRAME.......N ERIC UR A *** MONKEY


----------



## eric ramos

POST UR PICS PUTO OR PM THEM GOD DAMN IT


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 30 2006, 07:36 PM~6865821
> *I REMEMBER SOMEONE SAYING THAT ''THEE ARTISTICS'' WILL DOMINATE EVERY CLASS IN '07....CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS :thumbsup:
> *


YEAH IT WAS I WHO SAID SOMETHING RELATED TO THIS, BUT JUST TO CORRECT YOU HOMIE, I DIDNT SAY ALL CLASSES, I ONLY POSTED THE CLASSES WE PLAN ON DOMINATING, I NEVER SAID ALL, SO THATS WHERE YOUR WRONG, HEY IF WE DO, SHIT, GOOD FOR US, OTHER THAN THAT ONLY THE ONES I POSTED ARE THE ONES IN OUR PLANS

AND EY ERIC, GIVE ME THE IMPORTANT INFO OR PM IT TO ME, OR CASPER, SOMEONE INFORM ME, I WASNT ON DUE TO WORK, AND HAPPY NEW YEARS ARTISTICS.


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 30 2006, 09:30 PM~6866113
> * CANT WAIT TO SEE THSI PAINTED
> *


whos painting it


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Dec 31 2006, 02:40 AM~6868570
> *YEAH IT WAS I WHO SAID SOMETHING RELATED TO THIS, BUT JUST TO CORRECT YOU HOMIE, I DIDNT SAY ALL CLASSES, I ONLY POSTED THE CLASSES WE PLAN ON DOMINATING, I NEVER SAID ALL, SO THATS WHERE YOUR WRONG, HEY IF WE DO, SHIT, GOOD FOR US, OTHER THAN THAT ONLY THE ONES I POSTED ARE THE ONES IN OUR PLANS
> 
> AND EY ERIC, GIVE ME THE IMPORTANT INFO OR PM IT TO ME, OR CASPER, SOMEONE INFORM ME, I WASNT ON DUE TO WORK, AND HAPPY NEW YEARS ARTISTICS.
> *


ACTUALLY IT WASN'T YOU :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

i do remember too that some one said they were gona dominate every class.


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 31 2006, 03:52 AM~6868894
> *whos painting it
> *


I'm not sure yet homie, we're still looking for a painter with a cheap prize...lol... :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

REAL SOON


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Dec 31 2006, 01:40 AM~6868570
> *YEAH IT WAS I WHO SAID SOMETHING RELATED TO THIS, BUT JUST TO CORRECT YOU HOMIE, I DIDNT SAY ALL CLASSES, I ONLY POSTED THE CLASSES WE PLAN ON DOMINATING, I NEVER SAID ALL, SO THATS WHERE YOUR WRONG, HEY IF WE DO, SHIT, GOOD FOR US, OTHER THAN THAT ONLY THE ONES I POSTED ARE THE ONES IN OUR PLANS
> 
> AND EY ERIC, GIVE ME THE IMPORTANT INFO OR PM IT TO ME, OR CASPER, SOMEONE INFORM ME, I WASNT ON DUE TO WORK, AND HAPPY NEW YEARS ARTISTICS.
> *


So now you guys are backing out huh?


----------



## lolow

Happy New Year Guys


----------



## eric ramos

happy new years and fuk it if we dont dominate i personal dont care its just for the showin and love of the bike game 
i just hope to god that i finish in time to show i really wana see this bitch already standing but i dont have the funds and tat why im workin myassof to finish it

happy new years to the whole club and every one who sees this topic


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

i wanna have mine out this year. but its hard with no money.


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## Lil Spanks

happy new year


----------



## eric ramos

same to u art :wave:


----------



## mortalkombat2

Happy New Year


----------



## eric ramos

tambien a ti mk :wave: hapy new year to all


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Dec 31 2006, 04:21 PM~6866065
> *HERE HOMIE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man i bet all thats holding you back is sanding it huh ! i mean theres alot of hard to reach areas ! they look hard to get ! but i like it i would like to see it painted and some parts on it !


----------



## Lil Spanks

here's ese oscar representing for o.c....new trike?????you'll have to wait and see......


----------



## eric ramos

art i saw that shit wen he berly posted it its a 20 or a 16?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 30 2006, 04:50 PM~6864844
> *CASPER PM ME.
> *


pm sent


----------



## Lil Spanks

IT WAS PACKED AT LONG BEACH..ME AND ANGEL WENT


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 1 2007, 05:43 PM~6878246
> *IT WAS PACKED AT LONG BEACH..ME AND ANGEL WENT
> *


pics?


----------



## Lil Spanks

HERES THE CAR CLUB....THATS ALL THE PICS..
































THE LAST ONE WAS PINSTRIP BY CURLY


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 1 2007, 02:04 PM~6876393
> *man i bet all thats holding you back is sanding it huh ! i mean theres alot of hard to reach areas ! they look hard to get ! but i like it i would like to see it painted and some parts on it !
> *


I KNOW HOMIE, AFTER BONDOING I SANDED THAT SHIT DOWN FOR LIKE AND HOUR TO GOT IT SMOOTH AND BONDO AGAIN, IT'S A LIL HARD BUT I GOT USED TO SANDING DOWN SHIT CUZ I HELP MY DAD IN HIS HOUSE PAINTING BUSSINESS... BUT I LIKE WORKING ON IT BUT MY HOMIE "OSO" AND "CASPER" R DOING MOST OF ITS BODYWORK.... I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT PAINTED EITHER.... BUT THANKS FOR UR COMMENTS, I APPRECIATE IT


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 1 2007, 06:51 PM~6878303
> *HERES THE CAR CLUB....THATS ALL THE PICS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE LAST ONE WAS PINSTRIP BY CURLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN!!! I LOVE THOSE CARS!! :biggrin: THEY'RE FUCKING BAD!! HEY THE LAST ONE IS URS HUH! :cheesy:  

=THEE ARTISTICS C.C.=

MUCH LUV FROM: =THEE ARTISTICS B.C.=


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 31 2006, 07:11 PM~6872524
> *happy new years and fuk it if we dont dominate i personal dont care its just for the showin and love of the bike game
> i just hope to god that i finish in time to show i really wana see this bitch already standing but i dont have the funds and tat why im workin myassof to finish it
> 
> happy new years to the whole club and every one who sees this topic
> *


THAT'S TRUE HOMIE, AND HAPPY NEW YEAR, I'M GETTING A JOB AS SOON AS I TURN 16 THIS MONTH ON THE 28TH....


----------



## eric ramos

SIMON ME 2 IM A APPLY SHTI NOW SINCE MY BDAY IS IN JAN 10 AND IM A BE 16


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 2 2007, 12:08 PM~6882589
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: ART U GONNA COMER TO MY HOUSE TODAY TO HOOK UP DA SYSTEM IN DA CAR......:thumbsup: :thumbsdown:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 2 2007, 12:08 PM~6882589
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 1 2007, 06:51 PM~6878303
> *HERES THE CAR CLUB....THATS ALL THE PICS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this car is badass!!!


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:
:wave: :wave: :wave:
:wave: :wave: 
:wave: 

I WIN :0


----------



## Aztecbike

THIS IS HOW THEE ARTISTICS C.C DOES IT!!!
















this one looks better crop. doesn't it?


----------



## eric ramos

HOLA ANGEL :wave:


----------



## Aztecbike

sup eric


----------



## eric ramos

CHILLEN N U?


----------



## sic713

sponsorship...
hummmmm


----------



## eric ramos

:dunno:?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 2 2007, 06:30 PM~6885697
> *:dunno:?
> *


well tell you later


----------



## eric ramos

OK PM?


----------



## sic713

no.. it will be put out in the open soon


----------



## eric ramos

OK I GES 
LOL


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## eric ramos

hola mk mija :wave:


----------



## mortalkombat2

wuts up lil mijita


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 2 2007, 10:41 PM~6887602
> *hola mk i want your big ass...you know what.....hit me up...i love you...opps:wave:
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: fuken art hit me up fuker i need to talk with ur ass


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

STOP ACTING LIKE LIL FAGETS BEFORE I SLAP YOU ALL WITH A FUCKEN NOPAL. :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 2 2007, 11:17 PM~6887996
> *I LOVE ACTING LIKE A LIL *****,I LOVE GETTING SLAP BY ALL YOU WITH YOU KNOW WHAT....OUT OF ALL YOU..MK HAS THE BIGEST ONE   :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Jan 2 2007, 10:40 PM~6887581
> *YES I HAVE THE BIGGEST ONE...
> *


 :0


----------



## Crazylife13

i know u guys r playin but y change someones quote???


----------



## eric ramos

cus art likes it in the ass and tat why he dose that :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2007, 08:20 PM~6885617
> *sponsorship...
> hummmmm
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 2 2007, 10:56 PM~6888279
> *sponsoring or getting sponsored
> *


shhhh


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Jan 2 2007, 05:16 PM~6885007
> *THIS IS HOW THEE ARTISTICS C.C DOES IT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one looks better crop. doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELL YEAH! THEE ARTISTICS STYLE! :biggrin: NICE PICS


----------



## 817Lowrider

say chilly willy eric gave me your number ima holla at you soon about some shit is that cool


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 3 2007, 01:34 AM~6888854
> *say chilly willy eric gave me your number ima holla at you soon about some shit is that cool
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2+Jan 2 2007, 08:46 PM~6887646-->
> 
> 
> 
> wuts up lil mijita
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fuck you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CHILLY [email protected] 2 2007, 09:09 PM~6887921
> *:0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and you bitch.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eric ramos_@Jan 2 2007, 09:47 PM~6888230
> *cus art likes it in the ass and tat why he dose that :thumbsup:
> *


and you *****.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 3 2007, 10:27 AM~6890307
> *eric.....i like it you know where....
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713

so... any update fagget


----------



## casper805

aight so wat those everyone think about getting sic 713 to sponser the club as a painter?


----------



## casper805

roger is the banner for lompoc chapter done yet?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 3 2007, 11:22 AM~6891341
> *aight so wat those everyone think about getting sic 713 to sponser the club as a painter?
> *


yeah. il sponor all chapters.. cheaper work.. same quality.. 

some samples..





































and im only getting better...
prices my vary.. but will still be cheaper than anyone else


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 3 2007, 01:21 PM~6891783
> *yeah. il sponor all chapters.. cheaper work.. same quality..
> 
> some samples..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and im only getting better...
> prices my vary.. but will still be cheaper than anyone else
> *


I GET TO SEE BOTH OF THESE EVERY DAY.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 3 2007, 12:22 PM~6891341
> *aight so wat those everyone think about getting sic 713 to sponser the club as a painter?
> *


ill be first


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 3 2007, 01:03 PM~6891675
> *roger.....i wanna bang you
> *


 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

stop acting like ****( chilly willy)
dont you guys respect your club.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 3 2007, 12:47 PM~6891962
> *ill be first
> *


for???


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 3 2007, 11:47 AM~6891962
> *ill be first
> *


eewww!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 3 2007, 01:56 PM~6892032
> *stop... i know im a ***
> i respect your club.
> *


  ok...


----------



## NaturalHighII

WAS UP PPL, IM COO,WITH THE SPONSORSHIP, AND YEAH CASPER THE BANNER HAS BEEN DONE SINCE LAST WEEK, GONNA GO PICK IT UP EITHER TODAY OR FRIDAY.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 3 2007, 01:08 PM~6892716
> *WAS UP PPL, IM COO,WITH THE SPONSORSHIP, AND YEAH CASPER THE BANNER HAS BEEN DONE SINCE LAST WEEK, GONNA GO PICK IT UP EITHER TODAY OR FRIDAY.
> *


----------



## NaturalHighII

ALRIGHT I KNOW I DONT BE ON HERE MUCH BUT IM GONNA BE OUT FOR THE NEXT TWO DAY, STARTING TODAY, DUE TO A FUNERAL.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 3 2007, 01:13 PM~6892762
> *ALRIGHT I KNOW I DONT BE ON HERE MUCH BUT IM GONNA BE OUT FOR THE NEXT TWO DAY, STARTING TODAY, DUE TO A FUNERAL.
> *


sorry to hear that roger who was it


----------



## casper805

someone post up a pic of omars paint job i dont haveics of it i know monchis will like the paint job he did on omars bike


----------



## NaturalHighII

ILL POST THE PICS IN A MINUITE, BUT MY UNCLE(DAD'S BRO) DIED LAST WEEK AFTER CHRISTMAS


----------



## NaturalHighII

herre it goes


----------



## NaturalHighII

dam rememebr this stage


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 3 2007, 01:18 PM~6892810
> *ILL POST THE PICS IN A MINUITE, BUT MY UNCLE(DAD'S BRO) DIED LAST WEEK AFTER CHRISTMAS
> *


SORRY TO HEAR THAT MAN


----------



## eric ramos

ILL POST PICS IN A MIMUTE


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 3 2007, 01:21 PM~6892827
> *dam rememebr this stage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam this was like when he barely joined 
u see eric i had faith in u lil pendejito i new u n omar wouldnt let me down 
im proud of my daughters :tears:


----------



## eric ramos

:tears: I LOVE THIS CLUB
HERE
ARE MORE SICS PAINTS I LOVE THIS FUKERS WORK I HAVE MOST ALL HIS WORK SAVED UP
























BAYRIDERS THIS FRAME IS HELLA CLEAN


----------



## casper805

im doing this for all of u guys cause i dont want you guys to get a half ass paint job n i dont want u guys to just go with the cheapest painter or a simple paint job i want all the bikes to be top notch show stoppers n when someone sees a bike theyll be like thats an artistics bike it was painted by sic whe need a good painter n sic is the man to go to so wat does everyone think i need everyones opinion not just some of u


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 5 2006, 07:36 PM~5187604
> *:worship: THIS IS THE BIKE THATS GOING TO BEAT TOMBSTONE, WHEN I HEARD HIM SAYING(HIS BIKE IS THE GREATEST) IN THE TAMPA SECTION.....IF I HAVE TOO .. ILL HAVE SOMEONE RIDE MY BIKE AND SHOW EVERYBODY THAT THIS BIKE IS RIDABLE..ILL EVEN TAKE PICS TO SHOW ALL OF YOU OUT THERE...MY BIKE IS NOT JUST TO SIT INSIDE AND COLLECT DUST LIKE OTHER BIKES........
> *


ur bike is now siting in a dumpster by now stupid pendejo thats wat u get for leaving the bike in the truck


----------



## eric ramos

MORE THIS IS PART HE DID HE DOSE PARTS 2 


A CAR HOOD
















SIC2


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 3 2007, 03:48 PM~6893094
> *ur bike is now siting in a dumpster by now stupid pendejo thats wat u get for leaving the bike in the truck
> *


at least i have a bike puto :angry:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 3 2007, 02:30 PM~6893549
> *at least i have a bike puto :angry:
> *


pics ?


----------



## bad news

YO !


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 3 2007, 04:31 PM~6893553
> *pics ?
> *


of what????you naked...yea..uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 3 2007, 02:33 PM~6893583
> *of what????you naked...yea..uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :uh:
> *


i would say of ur lady but shes to ugly


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 3 2007, 04:34 PM~6893599
> *i would say of ur lady eric but hes to ugly
> *


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 3 2007, 02:45 PM~6893053
> *im doing this for all of u guys cause i dont want you guys to get a half ass paint job n i dont want u guys to just go with the cheapest painter or a simple paint job i want all the bikes to be top notch show stoppers n when someone sees a bike theyll be like thats an artistics bike it was painted by sic whe need a good painter n sic is the man to go to so wat does everyone think i need everyones opinion not just some of u
> *


nicely put


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Jan 3 2007, 02:30 PM~6893549-->
> 
> 
> 
> at least i have a bike puto :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-casper805_@Jan 3 2007, 02:31 PM~6893553
> *pics ?
> *


OWN3D!!!! :guns: :buttkick: :around: :rofl: :nono: :rofl: :scrutinize: :barf: :barf:  :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: hno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

go casper


----------



## NaturalHighII

dam this is getting out of hand, why so much hatred :tongue:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 3 2007, 05:32 PM~6894105
> *dam this is getting out of hand, why so much hatred :tongue:
> *


see what happens when your gone


----------



## NaturalHighII

this is what happens when i aint in control of the topic, lol :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 3 2007, 03:37 PM~6894153
> *this is what happens when i aint in control of the topic, lol :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## NaturalHighII

YALL SEE, DAM AND THEN IM GONNA BE OUT FOR THE NEXT TWO DAYS, ITS GONAN TURN INTO HELL IN HERE


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 3 2007, 03:40 PM~6894184
> *YALL SEE, DAM AND THEN IM GONNA BE OUT FOR THE NEXT TWO DAYS, ITS GONAN TURN INTO HELL IN HERE
> *


LOL YEA IT WILL


----------



## NaturalHighII

NAH BUT DAM IM ANXIOUS TO GET THIS FRAME PAINTED ALREADY.


----------



## Lil Spanks

for 76 schwinn......


----------



## sic713

well mofos... are yall down or what.. gettin off subject here


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 3 2007, 05:47 PM~6894246
> *well mofos... are yall down or what.. gettin off subject here
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 3 2007, 03:47 PM~6894246
> *well mofos... are yall down or what.. gettin off subject here
> *


YEA ITS OFFICIAL SIC713 IS THE SPONSER FOR THE PAINT JOBS


----------



## NaturalHighII

LET ME CHANGE MY SIGNATURE THEN


----------



## sic713

*is official....
sic713 kustoms is now sponsoring thee artistics..
all chapters... all sickness...
anyone who needs paint.. holla at me.. *


----------



## eric ramos

FUK YEA SIC I LOVE U MAN :twak: LOL


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 3 2007, 06:22 PM~6895089
> *FUK YEA SIC I LOVE U MAN :twak: LOL
> *


retard


----------



## eric ramos

DAMN I LOVE COOKIE MONSTER SMOKEIN CRACK :rofl:


----------



## Crazylife13

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 3 2007, 05:46 PM~6895307
> *DAMN I LOVE COOKIE MONSTER SMOKEIN CRACK :rofl:
> *




actually its cookies LOL LOL LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

simon i saw it in family guy lol :rofl:


----------



## mortalkombat2

:wave: :wave:


----------



## eric ramos

hi


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Jan 3 2007, 10:01 PM~6896568
> *:wave: i love you eric..wave:
> *


 :0


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 3 2007, 09:05 PM~6896601
> *hi
> *


pinche joto!! :nono:.... HOLLA! :wave:


----------



## RO-BC

whats crackin artistics


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 4 2007, 11:53 AM~6901429
> *whats crackin artistics
> *


nothing homie, just tha same...


----------



## RO-BC

yeah same old shit another day


----------



## OSO 805

qonda monchis


----------



## OSO 805

qonda casper


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 3 2007, 02:41 PM~6893007
> *:tears: I LOVE THIS CLUB
> HERE
> ARE MORE SICS PAINTS I LOVE THIS FUKERS WORK I HAVE MOST ALL HIS WORK SAVED UP
> 
> BAYRIDERS THIS FRAME IS HELLA CLEAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam i want somthing like this :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 4 2007, 12:32 PM~6901734
> *dam i want somthing like this :biggrin:
> *


lets do it then..
thats a candy tangerine... just sprayed a lil darked.. with with gost patterns and leafing


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 4 2007, 12:01 PM~6901506
> *qonda monchis
> *


q-vole camarada!!! :wave: sup Casper!


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2007, 12:37 PM~6901771
> *lets do it then..
> thats a candy tangerine... just sprayed a lil darked.. with with gost patterns and leafing
> *


chales wat would somthing like this cost


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 4 2007, 12:42 PM~6901814
> *chales wat would somthing like this cost
> *


pm sent


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

U'RE GREAT SIC713  :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SUP HOMIES!! :cheesy: FUCK! IT'S RAINING HERE IN LOMPOC! I HATE WHEN IT RAINS CUZ I CAN'T GO OUT  I'M LIKE A CAT :biggrin: :uh: SORRY FOR ACTING GAY  LOL...


----------



## OSO 805

monchis you werent acting gay you know your gay


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 4 2007, 01:40 PM~6902277
> *U'RE GREAT SIC713    :biggrin:
> *


***


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: wats up familia :wave:


----------



## kronix503




----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Jan 4 2007, 07:00 PM~6904780
> *:wave:hi oso..i love you..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## GrimReaper

sup art nice talkin to u


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crazylife13

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 4 2007, 05:44 PM~6905079
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## OSO 805

haha


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

i called eric. that ***** sound like a wanna be chicano e-thug. :uh: habla como un joto que es el buey pendejo. pinche chango pulgiento.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 5 2007, 10:07 AM~6909929
> *i called eric. that ***** sound like a wanna be chicano e-thug. :uh: habla como un joto que es el buey pendejo. pinche chango pulgiento.
> *


ha...
hes always sayin ey wey..
lol
***** always sounds like he just woke up


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 5 2007, 12:09 PM~6909946
> *ha...
> hes always sayin ey wey..
> lol
> ***** always sounds like he just woke up
> *


ey wey :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 5 2007, 09:09 AM~6909946
> *ha...
> hes always sayin ey wey..
> lol
> ***** always sounds like he just woke up
> *


lol i just hanged up on that foo


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## eric ramos

bitches :wave:


----------



## OSO 805

look what i made :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

look at the newest fram i did for a member :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

looks cool n shit but looks like its flimsy :dunno:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 5 2007, 10:09 AM~6909946
> *ha...
> hes always sayin ey wey..
> lol
> ***** always sounds like he just woke up*


cus most of the time its tru :cheesy: tat i just wokeup


----------



## OSO 805

dount wory fool its not done yeat :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

any other frames being done?
u make one every damn week lol but they all look good this one full or rad?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

hey guys i have a custom seat for sale.
its orange with yellow piping with center mirrors. i want $6O

this seat was on rec's bike.
i will take trades too.


----------



## eric ramos

why the fuk u buy that for? :dunno:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 5 2007, 02:51 PM~6912348
> *hey guys i have a custom seat for sale.
> its orange with yellow piping with center mirrors. i want $6O
> 
> this seat was on rec's bike.
> i will take trades too.
> *


pics :biggrin: im interested


----------



## eric ramos

why the fuk u buy that for? :dunno:


----------



## eric ramos

240s? yes 240 spokes pm me for info


----------



## OSO 805

yea fool i got two other frames geting done


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 5 2007, 01:42 PM~6912283
> *look at the newest fram i did for a member :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


first whe had the southside frame now the east side frame lol


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 5 2007, 01:54 PM~6912377
> *240s? yes 240 spokes pm me for info
> *


u called the guy or wat?


----------



## eric ramos

ey thats tru 
but the e is kinda defromed lol


----------



## OSO 805

240???what


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 5 2007, 02:56 PM~6912403
> *u called the guy or wat?
> *


yep yep :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 5 2007, 02:57 PM~6912413
> *240???what
> *


spokes


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 5 2007, 01:53 PM~6912368
> *pics :biggrin: im interested
> *


ill take trades. i need 144's.


----------



## bad news

hey eric do you have the lrm show list! post it up for me in my club topic please ?!!1


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 5 2007, 02:57 PM~6912420
> *spokes
> *


your geting 240 spoked rims???


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 5 2007, 01:53 PM~6912372
> *why the fuk u buy that for? :dunno:
> *


i got it for taste of tequila. but since im not building it, i dont need it.


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by bad news+Jan 5 2007, 02:59 PM~6912441-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey eric do you have the lrm show list! post it up for me in my club topic please ?!!1
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pm sent
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OSO 805_@Jan 5 2007, 02:59 PM~6912443
> *your geting 240 spoked rims???
> *


nope but i kno were to get them :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 5 2007, 03:00 PM~6912446
> *i got it for taste of tequila. but since im not building it, i dont need it.
> *


  really


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 5 2007, 02:04 PM~6912483
> * really
> *


i need to sell it.


----------



## NaturalHighII

where can you get 240 spoke rims


----------



## eric ramos

pm sent


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 5 2007, 03:09 PM~6912539
> *where can you get 240 spoke rims
> *


tell me two fool :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

thanks casper


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 5 2007, 02:29 PM~6912716
> *thanks casper
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 5 2007, 02:22 PM~6912657
> *pm sent
> *


send me a pm or just call me later n tel me about it foo


----------



## eric ramos

no more calls to ur ***** ass cus u just hang up


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 5 2007, 02:41 PM~6912826
> *no more calls to ur ***** ass cus u just hang up
> *


lol so


----------



## eric ramos

not today 
ill pm orita
in ur windos 98 computer :rofl::


----------



## NaturalHighII

OK, HOW MUCH WOULD YALL PAY FOR A SET OF RELACED 144s IN SETS OF FOUR, WITH SOME CLEAN ASS CHROME, ALMOST LOOKS REPLATED


----------



## NaturalHighII

BETTER PICS


----------



## eric ramos

ebay time put like a starting bid of 25 dollar?


----------



## NaturalHighII

THIS FOOL, JUST LOOKING TO SEE HOW MUCH ID PROBABLY CAN GET


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 5 2007, 02:57 PM~6912960
> *not today
> ill pm orita
> in ur windos 98 computer :rofl::
> *


nope my laptop bitch


----------



## eric ramos

roger id say around 100 to 120 :dunno: cus lil ppls is cheap


----------



## NaturalHighII

LAPTOP, OH SHIT THIS FOOLS A BALLER NOW, I THINK THE SAME ABOUT THE RIMS


----------



## eric ramos

i gots a lap top 2 with out the internt it sucks cus i never use it  fuken casper dont wana tell me how to get wireless internt


----------



## NaturalHighII

YOU NEED A WIRELESS CARD FOOL AND ALL THAT MODEM SHIT


----------



## eric ramos

fuk all that shit i gots my desk top with internt :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

I GOT MY DESKTOP INTERNET TOO, I CAN GET WIRELESS INTERNET IF I WANT BUT I AINT GOT A LAPTOP, I GOT THE MODEMS AND SHIT


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 5 2007, 03:17 PM~6913128
> *YOU NEED A WIRELESS CARD FOOL AND ALL THAT MODEM SHIT
> *


no u dont u just need at a certain plaze to get reception


----------



## eric ramos

fuk that shit 
i dont get it
its just for watchin movies lol


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 5 2007, 03:02 PM~6913003
> *BETTER PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ill give u 50 or a trade?


----------



## NaturalHighII

NAH, IM COOL WITH THE 50


----------



## eric ramos

since all this rim talk fuk it
wat about these they have twitsed spokes need to be replated jus the twisted spokes
new rims never riden
























how much would u think i can get for them i was thinkin 80 to 90?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 5 2007, 05:24 PM~6913195
> *ill give u a bj?
> *


 :0 take it roger


----------



## sic713

who had the twisted spokes for sale....


----------



## eric ramos

bluepride13 
that mother fuker were is he at?>


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 5 2007, 05:17 PM~6913668
> *bluepride13
> that mother fuker were is he at?>
> *


i need prices .. he never got back to me


----------



## eric ramos

fuk damn were is he at 
ill call him oira see wats up


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

eric whats the lowest youll go on the rims?


----------



## eric ramos

PM ME FUKER MAKE OFERS


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 5 2007, 02:42 PM~6912283
> *look at the newest fram i did for a member :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE, IS FOR UR CUZIN' HUH! :uh:


----------



## bandido

sup im new here can you guys give me any pointers on the forum.


----------



## eric ramos

WAT DO U NEED HOMIE?


----------



## bandido

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 5 2007, 10:09 PM~6915699
> *WAT DO U NEED HOMIE?
> *


im not a guy. el bandido is my bikes name.


----------



## eric ramos

OK WAT IT DEW 
WAT DO U NEED TO KNO FROM THIS SITE?


----------



## bandido

what part of new mexico are you in? i live in new mexico too.


----------



## eric ramos

YEP I STARTED NM CHAP ME N MY HOMIES IS NM CHAP


----------



## bandido

thats cool.

i cant wait to finish my 2Oin full custom. i just got my custom lazer parts made.
i want to have NM best bike.


----------



## speedy187

eric is in love :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

HMMMM INTERSTING WE ARE GOING FOR THE SAME GOAL


----------



## bandido

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 5 2007, 10:26 PM~6915848
> *HMMMM INTERSTING WE ARE GOING FOR THE SAME GOAL
> *


no your trying to get that goal but im actualy going to do it.


----------



## eric ramos

SHIT I CAN DO IT NOT MUCH COMP IN NM BUT HEY FINALY I FIND SOME GOOD COMP


----------



## bandido

im going all out.
i just got custom faced forks,cc bar,handle bars,steering wheel, rims, seat post, pedals, crown, mirrors. my dad made them the other day and im gonna get them fully engraved and two tone them.
so its going to be hard to beat me.


----------



## eric ramos

SOUNDS FUKEN SIC
I DONT LIKE 2 TONE
MY SHIT IS GETTIN ENGRAVED
MY RIMS ARE NOT FACED BUT THEY ARE HELLA RARE
I GOTS SOME FACED SHIT NOT MUCH BUT SHIT ITS GOOD ENOUGHT
CANDY PAINT DRIPIN OF THE FRAME
MOLDED FENDERS 
N SHIT MORE TRICKS


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bandido_@Jan 5 2007, 09:36 PM~6915952
> *im going all out.
> i just got custom faced forks,cc bar,handle bars,steering wheel, rims, seat post, pedals, crown, mirrors. my dad made them the other day and im gonna get them fully engraved and two tone them.
> so its going to be hard to beat me.
> *


ERIC STOP TRYING TO COMPETE AGAINST HER N ASK HER IF SHE WANTS TO JOIN THE CLUB DO UR JOB AS THE NM CHAPTER PREZ


----------



## bandido

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 5 2007, 10:38 PM~6915978
> *ERIC STOP TRYING TO COMPETE AGAINST HER N ASK HER IF SHE WANTS TO JOIN THE CLUB DO UR JOB AS THE NM CHAPTER PREZ
> *


no thanks i dont want to join any club right now. my last club screwed me over so im staying solo for now.


----------



## eric ramos

WE DONT SKREW OVER PPLS IN THIS CLUB WE ARE LIKE FAMILY  EVEN THO WE FARAPART WE ARE VERY WELL COMUNICATED N SHIT WE AINT LIKE OTHER CLUBS I ASUER U THAT


----------



## bandido

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 5 2007, 10:46 PM~6916045
> *WE DONT SKREW OVER PPLS IN THIS CLUB WE ARE LIKE FAMILY  EVEN THO WE FARAPART WE ARE VERY WELL COMUNICATED N SHIT WE AINT LIKE OTHER CLUBS I ASUER U THAT
> *


thats what my last club told me.


----------



## eric ramos

DONT WORRY WE AINT LIKE THAT
WE HAVE LOTS OF CHAPTERS 4 STATES N SHIT AND WE KNO EVERY THING OF EVRY ONE AND THE BEST PART NO RULES AT ALL :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bandido_@Jan 5 2007, 09:44 PM~6916034
> *no thanks i dont want to join any club right now. my last club screwed me over so im staying solo for now.
> *


OUR CLUB DONT SCREW NO ONE OVER ASK ANYONE IN THIS FORUM THEY WILL TELL U WHE ARE VERY CLOSE TOGETHER CLUB U GOT A PROBLEM WHE WILL HELP U 
WHE DONT SCREW NO ONE OVER I CAN ASHURE U OF THAT


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 5 2007, 10:50 PM~6916081
> *OUR CLUB DONT SCREW NO ONE OVER ASK ANYONE IN THIS FORUM THEY WILL TELL U WHE ARE VERY CLOSE TOGETHER CLUB U GOT A PROBLEM WHE WILL HELP U
> WHE DONT SCREW NO ONE OVER I CAN ASHURE U OF THAT
> *


----------



## bandido

sorry eric my last pm didnt want to send.


----------



## eric ramos

WE AINT NO LIL PUNK CLUB WE GOTS FAMOUSE BIKES AND UPCOMING CONTENDERS 
WE NOT THE BEST BC BUT STILL WELLL BE ONE OF THEM


----------



## bandido

i dont know.


----------



## casper805

TIME TO BUST OUT WITH THE BIKE PICS


----------



## bandido

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 5 2007, 10:56 PM~6916141
> *TIME TO BUST OUT WITH THE BIKE PICS
> *


no my bike is a secret build.


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 6 2007, 01:50 AM~6916081
> *OUR CLUB DONT SCREW NO ONE OVER ASK ANYONE IN THIS FORUM THEY WILL TELL U WHE ARE VERY CLOSE TOGETHER CLUB U GOT A PROBLEM WHE WILL HELP U
> WHE DONT SCREW NO ONE OVER I CAN ASHURE U OF THAT
> *


of wat i seen THEE ARTISTICS r a kool club n are like fam wit each other like most clubs
they help each other out n shit


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 5 2007, 10:53 PM~6916112
> *WE AINT NO LIL PUNK CLUB WE GOTS BIKES AND UPCOMING CONTENDERS
> WE NOT THE BEST BC BUT STILL WELLL BE ONE OF THEM
> *


 :uh: :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## casper805




----------



## eric ramos

MK U KNO WAT I MEAN
BEST BC OUT THERE RITE NOW IS NOBILTY N LEGIONS
WELL BE UP IN THOSE RANKS BUT NOT THE BEST U DIG??


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Jan 5 2007, 10:02 PM~6916191
> *:uh:  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


ESTA LOCO HUH MK WHE ARE THE BEST IN SO.CAL N NM N ARIZONA


----------



## casper805




----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 5 2007, 11:03 PM~6916208
> *MK U KNO WAT I MEAN
> BEST BC OUT THERE RITE NOW IS FINEST KREATIONS
> WELL BE UP IN THOSE RANKS BUT NOT THE BEST U DIG??
> *


what r u serious? :rofl: jk


----------



## casper805

LOMPOC CHAPTER


----------



## casper805




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

weres the titty pics of that one new girl. :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

FUKEN MK FK LOL :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## speedy187

fucken nice bikes keep up the good work artistics


----------



## eric ramos

TU SABES


----------



## eric ramos

SHOUT OUT TO THE SPONCERS
BONE COLLECTORS
SIC713 KUSTOMS
CURLYES PINTPING
THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 5 2007, 10:26 PM~6916428
> *SHOUT OUT TO THE SPONCERS
> BONE COLLECTORS
> SIC713 KUSTOMS
> CURLYES PINTPING
> THANKS  FOR THE SUPPORT
> *


X2


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 6 2007, 01:26 AM~6916428
> *SHOUT OUT TO THE SPONCERS
> BONE COLLECTORS
> SIC713 KUSTOMS
> CURLYES PINTPING
> THANKS  FOR THE SUPPORT
> *


soon ill be saying that


----------



## eric ramos

FUK YEA  OSO :wave: QUE TRANZA GUEY


----------



## 817Lowrider

DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!
looks young but damn :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 5 2007, 10:08 PM~6916260
> *LOMPOC CHAPTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


13 street bikes?


----------



## OSO 805

not no more most of them got costom frames


----------



## eric ramos

PICS OSO? I KNO MOST OF THEM ARE BEING DONE BUT WE NEED PICS


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 5 2007, 11:10 PM~6916873
> *13 street bikes?
> *


DAILY RIDES


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 5 2007, 09:15 PM~6915306
> *NICE, IS FOR UR CUZIN' HUH! :uh:
> *


yea fool were almost done by tusday it will be done we were just bondoing it right now :biggrin: eric wait and youll see :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

new page bitches


----------



## eric ramos

PICS HOMIE


----------



## OSO 805

tomaro  :twak:


----------



## eric ramos

YA DIJISTE QUE MANIANA


----------



## casper805

CALMADOS LOS DOS


----------



## OSO 805

i keap my word


----------



## eric ramos

CHIDA GUEY I WANA SE


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 5 2007, 11:38 PM~6917204
> *i keap my word
> *


but dont know how to spell lol


----------



## OSO 805

fool im a mexican :twak: what do you expect :angry:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 5 2007, 11:57 PM~6917396
> *fool im a mexican :twak: what do you expect :angry:
> *


foo the club is mexican so callate


----------



## eric ramos

POS FUK CHIT WHO CARES IF U CANT TYPE WERE ALL PAISAS HERE


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 5 2007, 11:59 PM~6917428
> *POS FUK  CHIT WHO CARES IF U CANT TYPE WERE ALL PAISAS HERE
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

culeros


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 6 2007, 12:08 AM~6917500
> *culeros
> *


QUE TRAIS TU GUEY ?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

im black.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

im comin straight outta compton!


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

just kidding homies :cheesy: lol... sup ESES!!


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 6 2007, 01:10 AM~6917517
> *im black.
> *


u're an ESE :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

6OO putos. :cheesy:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 6 2007, 01:09 AM~6917509
> *QUE TRAIS TU GUEY ?
> *


I was just playing homie


----------



## casper805

600 PGS DAM 
N NEVER LEFT THE FIRST PG LOL WAT NOW HATERS LOL 
THEE ARTISTICS CANT STOP WONT STOP 
THANKS TO ALL THE MEMBERS FOR MAKING THIS CLUB WAT IT IS N WAT WHE KNOW IT SHOULD BE A FAMILIA


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

So when is the next show and where?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

ey guys pick up a nopal and hit each other with it.
first person to cry gets jumped. :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

FUCK YEAH! =THEE ARTISTICS= FOR L1F3!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 6 2007, 12:17 AM~6917575
> *ey guys pick up a nopal and hit each other with it.
> first person to cry gets jumped. :biggrin:
> *


U N CUTTY SHOULD DO THAT LOL


----------



## eric ramos

YAY !!!!!!!


----------



## Aztecbike

whe? fucken casper learn how to spell!!!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Jan 6 2007, 12:19 AM~6917592
> *whe? fucken casper learn how to spell!!!
> *


THEN HOW U SPELL IT IDIOTA


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

eric eres un piche chango pulgiento puto. :cheesy:


----------



## Aztecbike

WE!!! DUH PENDEJO


----------



## eric ramos

CHANGO


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 6 2007, 12:18 AM~6917582
> *U N CUTTY SHOULD DO THAT LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

haha


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

I JUST CAME FROM GETTING A JUMBO JACK FROM JACK IN THE BOX AND A CHOCOLATE MINT SHAKE FROM CARL'S JR. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

MINT :barf: 
FUK KYEA JUYMBO YAK


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 6 2007, 02:23 AM~6917896
> *MINT :barf:
> FUK KYEA JUYMBO YAK
> *


fool mint is good :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

:barf: I DONT LIKE THAT SHIT OR CINNAMON I AINT GOTS A TASTE FOR IT


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 6 2007, 02:36 AM~6917938
> *:barf: I DONT LIKE THAT SHIT OR CINNAMON I AINT GOTS A TASTE FOR IT
> *


LOL... I DIDN'T LIKE IT! :around: :happysad:  :barf:


----------



## sic713

whenever someone finds out about the 26 in twisted spokes.. let me know...pm me or something..


----------



## casper805

he came back from mexico today so i think its to l8 for u to get them unless u get lucky n he brought some


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up ppl


----------



## casper805

was up roger 
how many members does la chapter have now?


----------



## NaturalHighII

its 5 of us so far


----------



## eric ramos

as fuck
nm needs members


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 6 2007, 05:23 PM~6921192
> *its 5 of us so far
> *


who?


----------



## eric ramos

nalgas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 6 2007, 05:31 PM~6921240
> *nalgas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


culo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos

das a los trokeros 
and wats sup oso any pics?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 6 2007, 05:35 PM~6921276
> *das a los trokeros
> and wats sup oso any pics?
> *


ur the one that whent to wok with them


----------



## OSO 805

look hear some frames :biggrin: i told you eric........me and my cusin been sanding all day................the two frames on the left i bearly made today :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 6 2007, 05:36 PM~6921282
> *look hear some frames :biggrin: i told you eric........me and my cusin been sanding all day................the two frames on the left i bearly made today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## eric ramos

oso mad props puto 
i hope all these bikes come fuken sic cus u gots some wiked mind for designs homie


----------



## NaturalHighII

LA CHAP

Me, Angel, Eric, Eddie, And Erics Cousin


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 6 2007, 05:45 PM~6921353
> *LA CHAP
> 
> Me, Angel, Eric, Eddie, And Erics Cousin
> *


wich ones ur neighbor?


----------



## NaturalHighII

None of them is my neighbor, hes thinking about cuz his fam's financial situation aint the best, but ill take pics of it again tomorrow, so yall can see it again, he repainted it. It looks way better now. Ill talk to him


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 6 2007, 05:48 PM~6921375
> *None of them is my neighbor, hes thinking about cuz his fam's financial situation aint the best, but ill take pics of it again tomorrow, so yall can see it again, he repainted it. It looks way better now. Ill talk to him
> *


  pcs of the rest ?


----------



## NaturalHighII

the other two are streets, one is la themed and the other is black,


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 6 2007, 05:50 PM~6921407
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the other two are streets, one is la themed and the other is black,
> *


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 6 2007, 06:45 PM~6921348
> *oso mad props puto
> i hope all these bikes come fuken sic cus u gots some wiked mind for designs homie
> *


----------



## OSO 805

sup jr


----------



## eric ramos

but that is onlky 5 includin monchis frames out of like 13 streets?


----------



## casper805

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: casper805, LOWRIDING 805 JR, SHADOW714, eric ramos, OSO 805, 66wita6

:wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

sup ppl


----------



## NaturalHighII

dam off to work


----------



## eric ramos

lucky u ur going to work for money 
i need money damn it ::mad


----------



## OSO 805

naw thers 7..... myn 2 cuzens monchis thous two new frames and my 16 rad and a semi 16 inch


----------



## NaturalHighII

gotta go ina bour 15 minutes, from 7pm-12 30 am


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 6 2007, 08:13 PM~6921637
> *dam i love to jerk off thinking of eric when im off to work
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## NaturalHighII

bitch ass art

wacha, heres my badge


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 6 2007, 07:15 PM~6921653
> *naw thers 7..... myn 2 cuzens monchis thous two new frames and  my 16 rad and a semi 16 inch
> *


hmm out of 13 thta is good but there is still 6 streets?
atlest bump them to mild?


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 6 2007, 07:20 PM~6921698
> *bitch ass art
> 
> wacha, heres my badge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not bad  atleast it says ur name


----------



## NaturalHighII

nah not mild, too much comp, nah im just playing, nat its cool, just as long as theyre clean street , not as much ass raiders one, but mak them do something so they can stand out and be unique


----------



## 817Lowrider

I used to be the cook at chuckie cheese


----------



## Lil Spanks

lets take a walk roger


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 6 2007, 08:28 PM~6921746
> *I used to be chuckie cheese's bicth
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos

wtf sup art u big ***** :wave: i love u man lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 6 2007, 09:31 PM~6921760
> *:0
> *


that only happen once


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 6 2007, 06:32 PM~6921769
> *that only happen once
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

wats up angel


----------



## OSO 805

:wave:


----------



## casper805

pinche monchis u need to burn me the new lil rob cd joto n send it to me


----------



## eric ramos

x2 
tambien yo
lol


----------



## OSO 805

not if i get it first ...lol


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

ya no se pelien jotos! :cheesy: lol... what's up homies! :wave:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

THEE ARTISTICS C.C. in a 2007 calendar! :biggrin: 









































Nice huh!


----------



## eric ramos

YES PERO IT WOULD BE BETTER NUDE :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

ah for reals monchis, you got that lil rob mextape cd, you got to fucking burn it and send me one, or at least upload the songs so i can download them, or something


----------



## casper805

pics of the banner roger so oso n monchis dont keep bitching at me


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 7 2007, 01:33 PM~6926177
> *pics of the banner roger so oso n monchis dont keep bitching at me
> *


Please Roger, post sum flikas of that badass banner of us... :uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 6 2007, 10:12 PM~6923394
> *THEE ARTISTICS C.C. in a 2007 calendar! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice huh!
> *


  art they didnt get ur dads car in there ?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

too bad im not a thee artistic.


----------



## 817Lowrider

CASPER
holla at me man!!!!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 7 2007, 01:52 PM~6926491
> *CASPER
> holla at me man!!!!
> *


hit me up u got my number u 2 lil guy n anyone else that reads this topic n wants to join


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 7 2007, 02:02 PM~6926541
> *hit me up u got my number u 2 lil guy n anyone else that reads this topic n wants to join
> *


whats your number.


----------



## casper805

pm sent


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 7 2007, 02:02 PM~6926541
> *hit me up u got my number u 2 lil guy n anyone else that reads this topic n wants to join
> *


pm sent.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 7 2007, 02:15 PM~6926590
> *pm sent.
> *


:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 7 2007, 02:16 PM~6926596
> *:wave:
> *


forget it, your going to think im an asshole.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 7 2007, 02:18 PM~6926607
> *forget it, your going to think im an asshole.
> *


just say it or hit me up


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 7 2007, 05:02 PM~6926541
> *hit me up u got my number u 2 lil guy n anyone else that reads this topic n wants to join
> *


I DONT HAVE LONG DISTANCE!!!!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 7 2007, 02:29 PM~6926671
> *I DONT HAVE LONG DISTANCE!!!!
> *


 LATER IN CHAT


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 7 2007, 05:35 PM~6926706
> *
> LATER IN CHAT
> *


if it aint being whored up Ill be in there


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 7 2007, 02:37 PM~6926714
> *if it aint being whored up Ill be in there
> *


  LIL *****


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Jan 7 2007, 02:39 PM~6926729
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 7 2007, 05:38 PM~6926725
> *  LIL *****
> *


thats right lil *****


----------



## Aztecbike

:angel:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 7 2007, 05:43 PM~6926747
> *thats right lil *****
> *


tonite in chat is the last time ima try and get this done.


----------



## sic713

pm rejected


----------



## eric ramos

was the fuken deal lilnigas :wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 7 2007, 04:54 PM~6927652
> *pm rejected
> *


0000000000000! :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 7 2007, 05:04 PM~6927708
> *was the fuken deal lilnigas :wave:
> *


its my favorite lil chango. :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

HERE ERIC 
http://www.freewebs.com/roswellsupershow/


----------



## eric ramos

roswell huh 
3 hours away from here maybe i can go lol
roswell is an alein town

and sup juan :wave: im a chango


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 7 2007, 08:09 PM~6927739
> *roswell huh
> 3 hours away from here maybe i can go lol
> roswell is an alein town
> 
> and sup juan :wave: im a chango
> *


wtf a chango


----------



## eric ramos

monkey


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 7 2007, 05:09 PM~6927746
> *wtf a chango
> *


erics the pinche chango pulgiento. ni tiene wevos el puto. :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

:guns:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 7 2007, 05:13 PM~6927776
> *erics the pinche chango  pulgiento. ni tiene wevos el puto. :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos

lucky asses can sleeep more 
fuk im goign to skool


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 8 2007, 06:07 AM~6931692
> *lucky asses can sleeep more
> fuk im goign to skool
> *


me too.


----------



## eric ramos

:uh: lol


----------



## eric ramos

laters lilnigas im of to skool


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713

sup my sponsored


----------



## casper805

replys 
12,088 

views 
122,088


----------



## eric ramos

sup darks


----------



## sic713

SUP MAYATE


----------



## eric ramos

bored just got back from skool


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 8 2007, 03:46 PM~6936068
> *bored just got back from skool
> *


U WERE TRADING POKEMON CARDS HUH LOL


----------



## NorCalLux

eric wished he was still in school he loves learning


----------



## eric ramos

naw they banned pokemon cards wen i was in 3rd grade some kids fought over one 
and they would be confisgated in skool grounds wen i was elemetary


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 8 2007, 03:50 PM~6936133
> *naw they banned pokemon cards wen i was in 3rd grade some kids fought over one
> and they would be confisgated in skool grounds wen i was elemetary
> *


U LOST THE FIGHT HUH LOL


----------



## eric ramos

naw it was some 2nd graders they was fighting over a bulbasouar


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 8 2007, 04:51 PM~6936154
> *U LOST THE FIGHT HUH LOL
> *


eric got his ass whipped


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 8 2007, 03:52 PM~6936166
> *naw it was some 2nd graders they was fighting over a bulbasouar
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2007, 03:39 PM~6935992
> *SUP MAYATE
> *


thanks.


----------



## casper805

monchis were the fuck is my cd puto


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

erics the village idiot.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 8 2007, 04:10 PM~6936401
> *erics the village idiot.
> *


wat happened yesterday?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 8 2007, 04:10 PM~6936391
> *monchis were the fuck is my cd puto
> *


eric put it in his ass.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 8 2007, 04:12 PM~6936414
> *eric put it in my ass.
> *


dam u 2 had a freeky night huh lol


----------



## casper805




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 8 2007, 04:13 PM~6936433
> *dam u 2 had a freeky night huh lol
> *


yup.


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey well i got Lompocs banner but aint got a camera to pst pics


----------



## eric ramos

:uh: pendejos
sup Roger :wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 8 2007, 04:31 PM~6936651
> *ey well i got Lompocs banner but aint got a camera to pst pics
> *


----------



## casper805

so whe gonna continue our lil meeting tonight 
or no ?


----------



## NaturalHighII

ah well if we are, we have to tonight, cuz its the only chance i have till thursday, cuz i work tomm0orrow and wednesday


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

lil *****


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 8 2007, 04:34 PM~6936691
> *ah well if we are, we have to tonight, cuz its the only chance i have till thursday, cuz i work tomm0orrow and wednesday
> *


well i get home from school at 9 so wat u guys say around that time?


----------



## NaturalHighII

ill beack in about five minutes, im gonna make a call regarding my engraving


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 8 2007, 04:36 PM~6936707
> *ill beack in about five minutes, im gonna make a call regarding my engraving
> *


whos doing it?


----------



## NaturalHighII

what yall think about this


----------



## NaturalHighII

this


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 8 2007, 04:38 PM~6936720
> *what yall think about this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats bad its the joker bikes seat huh


----------



## NaturalHighII

idk but its pretty bad


----------



## eric ramos

the meettin rite now? better for roger?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 8 2007, 04:41 PM~6936743
> *the meettin rite now? better for roger?
> *


i gotta get rready for school right now


----------



## NaturalHighII

LOL, GONNA MET WITH THE ENGRAVER IN TWO WEEKS


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 8 2007, 04:49 PM~6936812
> *LOL, GONNA MET WITH THE ENGRAVER IN TWO WEEKS
> *


who is it?


----------



## NaturalHighII

SALAS


----------



## eric ramos

damn u fuken idot


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 8 2007, 04:50 PM~6936821
> *damn u fuken idot
> *


y?


----------



## NaturalHighII

WHYT SAY THATS


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 8 2007, 05:51 PM~6936824
> *y?
> *


cus u go to nite skool :rofl: :cheesy:


----------



## NaturalHighII

OH I THOUGHT YOU WERE TALKING ABOUT THE ENGRAVER, BE BACK IN 5 MINS


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 8 2007, 04:52 PM~6936832
> *cus u go to nite skool :rofl:  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: ey i only go for 2 hours :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 8 2007, 04:52 PM~6936841
> *OH I THOUGHT YOU WERE TALKING ABOUT THE ENGRAVER, BE BACK IN 5 MINS
> *


----------



## eric ramos

salas is a great engraver go with him
hes done lots of bikes and they all come out clean except the night craler bike :dunno: why?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 8 2007, 04:53 PM~6936845
> *:uh:  ey i only go for 2 hours  :biggrin:
> *


and you still failing. :roflmao:


----------



## NaturalHighII

THATS THE ONLY ONE I DISLIKE, THE NIGHT CRAWLER ONE,


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 8 2007, 04:56 PM~6936882
> *salas is a great engraver go with him
> hes done lots of bikes and they all come out clean except the night craler bike :dunno: why?
> *


pics


----------



## NaturalHighII




----------



## NaturalHighII

MORE OF HIS WORK


----------



## NaturalHighII

ANOTHER


----------



## eric ramos

ill post pics later damn casper u never kno shit do u :rofl: 
the bikes hes done
raidres bike 
recs
nightcralers 
lots of elite bc ones
that girl trike that is engraved
and i think thats it


----------



## NaturalHighII

WHAT YOUT THINK FOOL


----------



## NaturalHighII

double post


----------



## casper805

saca eso guey


----------



## eric ramos

watcha


----------



## mortalkombat2

:wave:


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SUP FAMILIA!! :wave:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 8 2007, 06:12 PM~6936994
> *watcha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT'S UP? NOW WE'RE HAVING A NEW SPONSER? AN ENGRAVER? :cheesy: TIGHT!   O QUE ONDA HOMEBOYS? :dunno:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 8 2007, 10:13 PM~6939290
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: Pinchi Casper u always want every 1 to hit u up but never hit us up!  but it's all cool I'm still ur homie :biggrin: no ay pedo homeboy  
 =THEE ARTISTICS B.C. LOMPOC CHAPTER=


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 8 2007, 10:49 PM~6939969
> *WHAT'S UP? NOW WE'RE HAVING A NEW SPONSER? AN ENGRAVER?  :cheesy:  TIGHT!     O QUE ONDA HOMEBOYS?  :dunno:
> *


shit i knew i forgot something 
every year an engraaver sponsers a club im gonna have to start hitting up engravers to see whos down to sponser the whole club


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

HEY ATTENTION EVERYONE! MY HOMIE "SAMMY" ONE OF THE MEMBERS IS GETTING LAYD BY SUM VATO IN MY ROOM!! :0 :0 :uh: :0 :0


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 8 2007, 10:52 PM~6939987
> *:wave:  Pinchi Casper u always want every 1 to hit u up but never hit us up!    but it's all cool I'm still ur homie  :biggrin:  no ay pedo homeboy
> =THEE ARTISTICS B.C. LOMPOC CHAPTER=
> *


i dont have long distance


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 8 2007, 11:53 PM~6939999
> *shit i knew i forgot something
> every year an engraaver sponsers a club im gonna have to start hitting up engravers to see whos down to sponser the whole club
> *


FUCK YEAH! :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 8 2007, 10:54 PM~6940003
> *HEY ATTENTION EVERYONE! MY HOMIE "SAMMY" ONE OF THE MEMBERS IS GETTING LAYD BY SUM VATO IN MY ROOM!!  :0  :0  :uh:  :0  :0
> *


pinche sammy cochino ayi esta el guey ?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 8 2007, 11:54 PM~6940008
> *i dont have long distance
> *


  I'LL HIT U UP WHENEVER I GET A CHANCE MIJA


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 8 2007, 10:56 PM~6940028
> *  I'LL HIT U UP WHENEVER I GET A CHANCE MIJA
> *


pinche cochina u got freee nights n weekends u got a cell phone whe need to talk about your frame


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 8 2007, 11:56 PM~6940021
> *pinche sammy cochino ayi esta el guey ?
> *


Naw he went with sum other homies to cruise around Lamparas and I couldn't go cuz I was doing my homework cuz i don't wanna fucked up like u did  lol.. when I called Sammy sum homie answer and he told me they were at his pad and Sammy was in the room with sum ugly ass bitch! but I'm proud of him cuz he might be getting layd!  :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 8 2007, 11:58 PM~6940041
> *pinche cochina u got freee nights n weekends u got a cell phone whe need to talk about your frame
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: are those good news?? :cheesy: I'll holla at u in a minute! :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 8 2007, 10:59 PM~6940054
> *Naw he went with sum other homies to cruise around Lamparas and I couldn't go cuz I was doing my homework cuz i don't wanna fucked up like u did  lol..  when I called Sammy sum homie answer and he told me they were at his pad and Sammy was in the room with oso! but I'm proud of him cuz he might be getting layd!   :biggrin:  *


 :0


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

ALRATO HOMEBOYS GOTTA GO TO SLEEP CUZ I HAVE TO GO TO SKOOL TOMORROW...


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 8 2007, 11:00 PM~6940066
> *:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  are those good news?? :cheesy:  I'll holla at u in a minute! :biggrin:
> *


not today manana


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 8 2007, 11:02 PM~6940080
> *ALRATO HOMEBOYS GOTTA GO TO SLEEP CUZ I HAVE TO GO TO SKOOL TOMORROW...
> *


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 9 2007, 12:01 AM~6940071
> *:0
> *


ESTE GUEY! :roflmao: BY THE WAY I HAVE OSO IN MY 1ST PERIOD CLASS (AUTO) AND P.E. BUT HE HAS ANOTHER TEACHER CUZ HE IS A FRESHMAN! :0 LOL...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 9 2007, 12:03 AM~6940088
> *not today manana
> *


SIMON! AFTER SKOOL EH GUEY! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

ey wey


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 8 2007, 11:05 PM~6940116
> *SIMON! AFTER SKOOL EH GUEY! :biggrin:
> *


  ey get me one of those calendars 2 were ever u found it at


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2007, 11:06 PM~6940124
> *ey wey
> *


que pasa lil *****


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 9 2007, 12:07 AM~6940134
> *que pasa lil *****
> *


sup big *****


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 9 2007, 12:07 AM~6940129
> *  ey get me one of those calendars 2 were ever u found it at
> *


look for em at a 99 cent store in Oxnard I got a few for the whole Lompoc Chapter!  serio homie :cheesy:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2007, 12:12 AM~6940170
> *sup big *****
> *


Hey I'm an ESE! :roflmao: sup Sic! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 9 2007, 12:16 AM~6940198
> *Hey I'm an ESE! :roflmao:  sup Sic! :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


sup... ese!


----------



## NaturalHighII

SUP CASPER


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 8 2007, 11:16 PM~6940198
> *Hey I'm an ESE! :roflmao:  sup Sic! :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

sup roger
hows life homie


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2007, 11:12 PM~6940170
> *sup big *****
> *


nuthing just chillin u


----------



## NaturalHighII

WELL EVERYTHING IS OK, JUST GETTING READY TO NOT BE HOME FOR LIKE TWO DAYS


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 8 2007, 11:34 PM~6940301
> *WELL EVERYTHING IS OK, JUST GETTING READY TO NOT BE HOME FOR LIKE TWO DAYS
> *


y wats up?


----------



## NaturalHighII

GONNA GO TO SKOOL AND THEN TO WORK RIHT AFTER UNITL 11 30 FOR THE NEXT TWO DAYS


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 8 2007, 11:40 PM~6940336
> *GONNA GO TO SKOOL AND THEN TO WORK RIHT AFTER UNITL 11 30 FOR THE NEXT TWO DAYS
> *


dam 
ey were the fuck is the pic of all the frames that osa la panocha is doing for lompoc chapt?


----------



## NaturalHighII

I DONT KNOW WHERE THEY AT, BUT IM OUTS HOMIE, I GOT TO GET TO SLEEP


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 8 2007, 11:58 PM~6940397
> *I DONT KNOW WHERE THEY AT, BUT IM OUTS HOMIE, I GOT TO GET TO SLEEP
> *


rato homie l8s


----------



## TonyO

If you guys want anything done let me know. pendants, sissybar plaques. I can take the letters and run them down the sides for handlebars.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 9 2007, 08:39 AM~6941895
> *If you guys want anything done let me know.  pendants, sissybar plaques.  I can take the letters and run them down the sides for handlebars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


work more on the desighn n the prices n then whe will talk


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 9 2007, 07:40 PM~6941905
> *work more on the desighn n the prices n then whe will talk
> *



We can't match Jagster's prices but we can do other parts, other designs, etc if interested.

How about a seat pan insert with "Artistics" cutout in the center?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 9 2007, 08:42 AM~6941913
> *We can't match Jagster's prices but we can do other parts, other designs, etc if interested.
> 
> How about a seat pan insert with "Artistics" cutout in the center?
> *


idk thats up to any member that wants one 
try to match the price u know whe still need alot of pllaques


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 9 2007, 07:45 PM~6941928
> *idk thats up to any member that wants one
> try to match the price u know whe still need alot of pllaques
> *



Get me the size plaques you currently have and let me know how many you need. If you place a big ass order of them at once they'll be cheaper.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 9 2007, 01:58 AM~6940397
> *I DONT KNOW WHERE YOUR SMALL PEPE'S AT CASPER , BUT IM OUTS HOMIE, I GOT TO GET TO SLEEP, I GOT SLEPPY BANGING YOU TOO MANY TIMES...
> *


 :0 DAMM ROGER :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 9 2007, 09:55 AM~6942373
> *:0 DAMM ROGER :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: PINCHE ART


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## casper805

ERICS HAPPY CAUSE ITS HIS B-DAY TOMMOROW LOL


----------



## sic713

whats up fam


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 9 2007, 11:58 AM~6942394
> *:uh:  FUCK ME ART&SIC
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713

asshole


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2007, 10:18 AM~6942502
> *whats up fam
> *


:wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

sup ppl


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 9 2007, 10:59 AM~6942402
> *ERICS HAPPY CAUSE ITS HIS B-DAY TOMMOROW LOL
> *


 not really  
but im a start lookin for a job


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 9 2007, 05:38 PM~6946104
> *not really
> but im a start lookin for a job
> *


 :tears: my little mijos growin up so fast


----------



## eric ramos

:biggrin: i ges
i still am a imature idot :thumbsup:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 9 2007, 07:33 PM~6947117
> *:biggrin: i ges
> i still am a idiot that hasent got no action from the ladys  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 9 2007, 08:33 PM~6947117
> *:biggrin: i ges
> i still am a imature idot that loves to jack off to mk's pic.. :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## casper805

dam wtf 
8 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: casper805


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 10 2007, 03:26 PM~6953453
> *dam wtf
> 8 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: Gaycasper805
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 10 2007, 01:45 PM~6953555
> *:cheesy:
> *


vete a la verga guey ey i need to tell u something so if u can hit me up today


----------



## casper805

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...3&#entry6913523


----------



## casper805

IM GUESSING THIS IS UR DADS ART ?


----------



## casper805




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 10 2007, 03:57 PM~6953640
> *IM GUESSING THIS IS UR DADS ART ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea....


----------



## eric ramos

tat shit is clean


----------



## casper805

ok so i forgot to say this yesterday so ill say it now lets welcome the newest member to THEE ARTISTICS NEW MEXICO CHAPTER JUANGOTTI


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 10 2007, 04:50 PM~6954521
> *ok so i forgot to say this yesterday so ill say it now lets welcome the newest member to THEE ARTISTICS NEW MEXICO CHAPTER JUANGOTTI
> *


WELCOME ESE!! 
=THEE ARTISTICS B.C. LOMPO CHAPTER=


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

I MEAN "LOMPOC CHAPTER"...
BY THE WAY "LOMPOC CHAPTER" IS HAVING A CRUISE ON THE STREETS OF LAMPARAS THIS FRIDAY AT 4:00 P.M. I'M TAKING PIX OF ALL THE HOMIES


----------



## eric ramos

CASPER PM ME ASAP


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 10 2007, 06:13 PM~6954739
> *CASPER BANG ME ASAP
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

***** ass art


----------



## sic713

new mexico chapter???
why not tx


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2007, 10:39 PM~6956378
> *new mexico chapter???
> why not tx
> *


cuase there is not a TEXAS chapter yet


----------



## eric ramos

:dunno:?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2007, 07:39 PM~6956378
> *new mexico chapter???
> why not tx
> *


cause u didnt wana join


----------



## sic713

ha ha
bitch


----------



## eric ramos

:banghead:


----------



## casper805

IF NOE JOINS THEN IT WILL BE A TX CHAPTER


----------



## eric ramos

X2:BANGHEAD: :twak: UR STUPID CASPER


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

SEND ME ONE OF YALLS PLAQUES. AND I'LL HANG IT IN MY GARAGE. CLOSE ENUFF?


----------



## eric ramos

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 10 2007, 09:03 PM~6957283
> *SEND ME ONE OF YALLS PLAQUES.  AND I'LL HANG IT IN MY GARAGE.  CLOSE ENUFF?
> *


 :uh: TRADE U A PLAQUE FOR UR BIKE ?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 10 2007, 10:12 PM~6957368
> *:uh:  TRADE U A PLAQUE FOR UR BIKE ?
> *


that will never happen


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 10 2007, 11:12 PM~6957368
> *:uh:  TRADE U A PLAQUE FOR UR BIKE ?
> *


DEAL!


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 10 2007, 04:50 PM~6954521
> *ok so i forgot to say this yesterday so ill say it now lets welcome the newest member to THEE ARTISTICS NEW MEXICO CHAPTER JUANGOTTI
> *


welcome to the club :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 10 2007, 10:18 PM~6957431
> *DEAL!
> *


bitch.. after i just stood up for you!


----------



## OSO 805

sup sic


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 10 2007, 07:54 PM~6956510
> *cuase there is not a TEXAS chapter yet
> *


WELCOME HOMIE


----------



## 817Lowrider

apreciate the love homeboys! you know ima hold it down TEXAS STYLE

THEE ARTISTICS 4 LIFE


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 11 2007, 01:05 PM~6961140
> *i love you homeboys! you know ima hold it down DOGGYSTYLE
> 
> THEE ARTISTICS $ LIFE
> *


 :0


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 11 2007, 11:32 AM~6961337
> *:0
> *


LOL UR NEXT VICTIM WHEN YOUR DONE WITH VICTOR?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 11 2007, 01:35 PM~6961358
> *LOL IM YOUR NEXT VICTIM WHEN YOUR DONE WITH VICTOR?
> *


----------



## casper805

who comes in here hyding ?
5 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: casper805


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 11 2007, 01:46 PM~6961787
> *who comes in here hyding ?
> 5 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: casper805
> *


 :uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Jan 11 2007, 01:12 PM~6961961
> *:uh:
> *


pinche mk no te escondas homie 
u cant talk no more or why you only put lil faces homie


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 10 2007, 09:18 PM~6957431
> *DEAL!
> *


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 11 2007, 02:14 PM~6961969
> *pinche mk no te escondas homie
> u cant talk no more or why you only put lil faces homie
> *


u and Art still comin 2 phx?


----------



## casper805

:biggrin:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 11 2007, 04:37 PM~6963130
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: cool


----------



## eric ramos

?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 11 2007, 03:54 PM~6963303
> *?
> *


?????


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 10 2007, 10:35 PM~6957579
> *sup sic
> *


sup dude


----------



## eric ramos

que?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 11 2007, 04:40 PM~6963820
> *que?
> *


y are u confused?


----------



## eric ramos

nomas no se?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 11 2007, 04:55 PM~6963935
> *nomas no se?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## casper805

fucken art n victor have to much free time on theyr hands 
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=1255638594


----------



## casper805

victor n art just cant be stopped 
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=1248141701


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

Sup Casper! sup homeboys! :wave: 
Hey Casper I tried to call u but I don't have long distance for 3 or 4 days so yeah... I'll pm u so u can tell me what u had to tell me iight?.. I'll hit u up!


----------



## casper805

look at this foo acting like hes faded


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 11 2007, 05:41 PM~6964272
> *look at this foo acting like hes faded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tell him to take the cap off before they take the pic.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 11 2007, 05:50 PM~6964365
> *tell him to take the cap off before they take the pic.
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> fucken art n victor made my ass sore....i think art made me a new asshole...i got 2 holes now
> :uh:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> fucken art n victor made my ass sore....i think art made me a new asshole...i got 2 holes now
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> SUP ART!! :wave:
Click to expand...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 11 2007, 06:41 PM~6964272
> *look at this foo acting like hes faded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHA! :roflmao: THAT WAS THE DAY THAT I TALKED TO U N OSO ON THE PHONE, IT WAS BEFORE WE TALKED... THAT'S WHY I WAS SAYING STUPID SHIT!LOL... :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: te pasaste de vergas art lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

OK......I KNOW EVERYONE'S BUGGING ABOUT SHIRTS AND I HAVE THEM DONE BUT RIGHT NOW I RAN INTO FAMILY PROBLEMS..SO I HAVE THE SHIRT ON HOLD INTILL FUTHER NOTICE SO I WILL GET YOU THE SHIRTS.....I WONT LET YOU GUYS DOWN...AND MK I WILL SEE YOU IN AZ...CASPER CAN TAKE THE GRAYHOUND BUSS......BUT IM GOING TO SEE IF OSCAR,CARLOS OR MIKE WANTS TO GO WITH ME SO.I WILL SEE YOU THERE AND ERIC IS MY BIG FAT GAY LOVER.... OSO IS MY TEDDY BEAR..AND ROGER...LETS TAKE A WALK...AND JAUNGOIIT..PM ME......


----------



## 817Lowrider

pm sent


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 11 2007, 07:22 PM~6964661
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

EY OSO POST UP THE PIC OF THE 4 FRAMES UR DOING RIGHT NOW 
N ASK THE OWNERS WAT COLOR THEY WANT THEM SIC SAYD HE WILL HOOK THEM UP REAL LOW


----------



## OSO 805

hear :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

if just fucking with you bro


----------



## OSO 805

im working on two more :0  :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

POST THEM UP FUKER
AND ART ITS ALL GOOD MAYNE FUK IT IF U CANT GET THE SHIRTS IM NOT IN A RUSH


----------



## OSO 805

eric wait for a lil....lol :biggrin: hears one of the frames with parts


----------



## eric ramos

FLATTWISTED :thumbsdown: BUT WITH A SIC PAINT JOB IT IS OK


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 11 2007, 09:12 PM~6966303
> *hear :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW ASK THEM WAT COLORS THEY WANT


----------



## OSO 805

monchis wtf :uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 11 2007, 09:36 PM~6966577
> *monchis wtf :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

FAGGETS...LOL


----------



## REC

whats up my friends


----------



## sic713

yea i need to know what colors..
if they want flake or not.. 
graphics of not..
leafing?
striping??
what style of patterns such ass tape fades.. or justdeez style.. or both...
etc.. its hard to price something when i dont knwo what you want


----------



## eric ramos

sup KingRec n Darkness


----------



## NaturalHighII

SUP PPL


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 12 2007, 03:04 PM~6971052
> *SUP PPL AND ART YOUR MY BEST FRIEND...
> *


thanks roger


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY ART YOU GONNA TKAE ME WITH YOU TO AZ

AND DONT TRY TO CHANGE THE PHRASE


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 11 2007, 10:31 PM~6967231
> *whats up my friends
> *


WAT UP REC WATS UP ROGER


----------



## NaturalHighII

SUP FOOL


----------



## casper805

WHEN U MEETING UP WITH THE ENGRAVER?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 12 2007, 03:31 PM~6971265
> *EY ART YOUR GONNA TKAE ME WITH YOU TO AZ IF YOU LIKE IT OR NOT
> 
> AND  DONT TRY TO CHANGE THE PHRASE
> *


ok roger...dam hater...j/k :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

bitch ass fagget,guess what art im balling now, got my i930

m,eeting with the engraver in 2 weeks


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 12 2007, 02:06 PM~6971537
> *bitch ass fagget,guess what art im balling now, got my i930
> 
> m,eeting with the engraver in 2 weeks
> *


  oso still doing your parts?


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup everyone juangotti in this bitch :scrutinize:


----------



## the bone collector

Whut up fellas  ................ Big Juan in the Fam


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jan 12 2007, 06:02 PM~6971976
> *Whut up fellas  ................ Big Juan in the Fam
> *


already


----------



## mortalkombat2

wuts up


----------



## casper805

wats up mk, juan, neal, eric, roger, n even that fagget art 
wat up


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 12 2007, 08:17 PM~6973581
> *wats up mk, juan, neal, eric, roger, n even that fagget art
> wat up
> *


screw u **** :angry:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 12 2007, 06:28 PM~6973672
> *screw u **** :angry:
> *


ey i lost the number when i closed the window  pm it to me


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 12 2007, 09:37 PM~6973760
> *ey i lost the number when i closed the window    pm it to me
> *











NO!


----------



## NaturalHighII

OSO SHOULD TILL BE DOING EM


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 12 2007, 06:39 PM~6973773
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO!
> *


then u dont want a plaque?


----------



## NaturalHighII

I WANT A PLAQUE


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 12 2007, 08:37 PM~6973760
> *ey i lost the number when i closed the window    spank me please
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 12 2007, 07:00 PM~6973947
> *I WANT A PLAQUE
> *


then tell art to give me the number


----------



## NaturalHighII

MY PHONE #


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 12 2007, 07:06 PM~6974005
> *MY PHONE #
> *


no the plaques place


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 12 2007, 09:59 PM~6973938
> *then u dont want a plaque?
> *


oh yes I do my bad homie








IM SORRRRRRYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 12 2007, 06:39 PM~6973775
> *OSO SHOULD TILL BE DOING EM
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2007, 10:43 PM~6967330
> *yea i need to know what colors..
> if they want flake or not..
> graphics of not..
> leafing?
> striping??
> what style of patterns such ass tape fades.. or justdeez style.. or both...
> etc.. its hard to price something when i dont knwo what you want
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

FUCK 1_HATER


----------



## 2$hort

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 12 2007, 09:56 PM~6974951
> *FUCK 1_HATER
> *


:wave:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 11 2007, 10:13 PM~6966307
> *if just fucking with you bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh hell no!!! fuck that!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns:  :uh: :tears: :twak:


----------



## 2$hort

LMAO EY MONCHIS WERE ARE THE PICS OF THE CRUISE TONIGHT


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

I HAVE EM BUT LET ME UPLOAD EM TO PHOTOBUCKET.COM... SO I'LL POST EM IN A LIL BIT....


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by #1 HATER_@Jan 12 2007, 10:57 PM~6975502
> *LMAO EY MONCHIS WERE ARE THE PICS OF THE CRUISE TONIGHT
> *


R U FROM LOMPOC? OR HOW DO U KNOW ABOUT THE CRUISE?


----------



## 2$hort

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 12 2007, 11:02 PM~6975536
> *R U FROM LOMPOC? OR HOW DO U KNOW ABOUT THE CRUISE?
> *


U POSTED IT A COUPLE PAGES BACK STUPID


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by #1 HATER_@Jan 12 2007, 11:08 PM~6975570
> *U POSTED IT A COUPLE PAGES BACK STUPID
> *


OH SIMON LOKOTE, BUT HOLD ON!!... WHERE U FROM (WHAT STATE AND CITY)?


----------



## eric ramos

?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 12 2007, 11:19 PM~6975650
> * ?
> *


he wants to see the pix of the cruise that we had tonight with sum homies... but I have to upload em first  and I was just asking where is he from... u know...


----------



## eric ramos

POST THEM UP FUKER


----------



## mortalkombat2

:biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 12 2007, 11:30 PM~6975731
> *POST THEM UP FUKER
> *


OH SIMON!


----------



## eric ramos

CHIDO :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos

CHEVERE


----------



## casper805

PICS


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 12 2007, 10:41 PM~6975804
> *CHIDO :thumbsup:
> *


CULO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

OK THIS IS JUST ONE CUZ I HAVE MORE!...








THIS GUY MIGHT BE ART'S NEXT VICTIM! :0


----------



## eric ramos

MORE PICS?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 12 2007, 10:58 PM~6975890
> *OK THIS IS JUST ONE CUZ I HAVE MORE!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS GUY MIGHT BE ART'S NEXT VICTIM! :0
> *


u n oso better have worn ur shirts
n weres this bike i heard about with the speakers?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

KICKIN' BACK!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 12 2007, 11:07 PM~6975943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KICKIN' BACK!
> *


o shit sammy whent 2 lol wtf


----------



## sic713

ya boys be out there makin bike cruise events of what??


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 12 2007, 11:20 PM~6975998
> *ya boys be out there makin bike cruise events of what??
> *


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

THEE ARTISTICS CRUZING WITH SUM HOMIES FROM: THE HOOD KREW OR THK (THEY'RE A TAGGING CREW)
WE'RE COOL!LOL...
AFTER THAT PIX SUM FUCKING BLOODS HIT US UP! :angry:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 12 2007, 11:32 PM~6976056
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEE ARTISTICS CRUZING WITH SUM HOMIES FROM: THE HOOD KREW OR THK (THEY'RE A TAGGING CREW)
> WE'RE COOL!LOL...
> AFTER THAT PIX SUM FUCKING BLOODS HIT US UP! :angry:
> *


wat they tell u guys?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

MY SHIRT


----------



## eric ramos

CRAZY HUH SOM BLOODS HIT U FOOS UP 
WATS U ROLLIN DEEP ALL U FUKERS/?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 13 2007, 12:35 AM~6976065
> *wat they  tell u guys?
> *


THEY ASKED IF WE WERE FROM "WEST SIDE VLP" OR "SOUTH SIDE LOKOTEZ" :uh: AND WE WERE LIKE "NAW WE DON'T BANG" AND SUM OLDER BLACK GUY WHO'S FROM A LOCAL TV CHANEL TOLD EM TO CALM DOWN..LOL..


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 12 2007, 11:41 PM~6976096
> *THEY ASKED IF WE WERE FROM "WEST SIDE VLP" OR "SOUTH SIDE LOKOTEZ" :uh:  AND WE WERE LIKE "NAW WE DON'T BANG" AND SUM OLDER BLACK GUY WHO'S FROM A LOCAL TV CHANEL TOLD EM TO CALM DOWN..LOL..
> *


lol este guey u see thats wat u get for kicking it with the southsiders n oso n hes cuz for kicking it with the westsiders


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

well here is my sprocket and i have preety much no time free and shit pops making work out side lol well theres the sprcket unchromed...


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Jan 13 2007, 12:00 PM~6978053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well here is my sprocket and i have preety much no time free and shit pops making work out side lol well theres the sprcket unchromed...
> *


 :0  weres the air setup?


----------



## eric ramos

i kno were is ur other bonecollector parts puto?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 13 2007, 12:28 PM~6978175
> *i kno were is ur other bonecollector parts puto?
> *


he sent him the sproket instead of the crown guey


----------



## eric ramos

PERO THIS FUKER SAID HE HAD ALOT OF SIHT
AND EY WERE MY SPOKES ?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 13 2007, 12:51 PM~6978292
> *PERO THIS FUKER SAID HE HAD ALOT OF SIHT
> AND EY WERE MY SPOKES ?
> *


ey wayne called me he lost ur adress lol send it to me in a pm bitch


----------



## eric ramos

PM SEND LILNIGA


----------



## casper805

pm returned lil *****


----------



## casper805

ok who wants plaques they can be done in a week for 55$ chromed 
for new mexico u can either have new mexico cut out like whe have so cal or u can have it engraved by ur engraver the same for az n texas 
n lompoc yours will just say so cal 
so who wants plaques i need to know asap n i need half of the cash for down payment


----------



## eric ramos

I HAVE 30 DOWN FOR ONE
JUST LET IT SAY NM NOT NEWMEXICO
JUST NM IN OLD ENGLISH
505 IS NO MORE 505 BUT WE STILL CLAIM IT CUS THE NEW AREA CODE IS GOING TO BE 576 OR SOME BS


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 13 2007, 01:36 PM~6978542
> *I HAVE 30 DOWN FOR ONE
> JUST LET IT SAY NM NOT NEWMEXICO
> JUST NM IN OLD ENGLISH
> 505 IS NO MORE 505 BUT WE STILL CLAIM IT CUS THE NEW AREA CODE IS GOING TO BE 576 OR SOME BS
> *


whyy dont u just tell ur egraver to put wat u want on it ?
or do u really just want nm on there?


----------



## NaturalHighII

ill put half down by tonight


----------



## eric ramos

THIS ONE IF FOR OMAR NOT MINES
JUST TO HAVE A PLAKA IN THE CHAPTER PUTO SHIT
LATER ILL GET MINES UNPLATED TO ENGRAVE IT
I ALWAYS ASKED ART FOR AN UNPLATED ONE BUT HE NEVER GAVE ME A QUOTE OR AN EXACT PRICE


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 13 2007, 01:42 PM~6978577
> *THIS ONE IF FOR OMAR NOT MINES
> JUST TO HAVE A PLAKA IN THE CHAPTER PUTO SHIT
> LATER ILL GET MINES UNPLATED TO ENGRAVE IT
> I ALWAYS ASKED ART FOR AN UNPLATED ONE BUT HE NEVER GAVE ME A QUOTE OR AN EXACT PRICE
> *


ok roger who else from la chapter wants one ask 
n eric its still 55 unplated so u better get it now to idc wat u say your getting it puto


----------



## NaturalHighII

try to see if you can get mines unplated also


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 13 2007, 01:47 PM~6978598
> *try to see if you can get mines unplated also
> *


ok still cost the same 
if anyone wants a car size one its 140


----------



## eric ramos

55 for unplateed wtf?
i thought more like 30 to 40 fuker

fuk it ill get one plated me and omar split the cash with it


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 13 2007, 01:49 PM~6978608
> *55 for unplateed wtf?
> i thought more like 30 to 40 fuker
> 
> fuk it ill get one plated me and omar split the cash with it
> *


puto ur getting ur own now


----------



## eric ramos

suckk on a cock its the chapters not just mine


----------



## NaturalHighII

well ge4t it plated then ill engrave it and all later


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 13 2007, 01:53 PM~6978622
> *suckk on a cock its the chapters not just mine
> *


yea u buy your own n omae buys hes own all u gotta do is put half down


----------



## eric ramos

na i dont wana get mines
inother words this is omars rite
butim a put the rest since hes only has 30 buks rite now
then ill get mines later n send with wim i ges i dont kno


----------



## NaturalHighII

OK LETS SAY WE PUT THE MONEY DOWN WHEN DO WE PAY THE REST AND WHO DO WE PAY IT TO


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 13 2007, 07:32 PM~6976056
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a big ass group of peeps cruising you guys had youre own lane huh ! :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

sup kenny :wave:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 14 2007, 10:00 AM~6978678
> *sup kenny :wave:
> *


----------



## eric ramos

:banghead:?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 13 2007, 01:59 PM~6978669
> *thats a big ass group of peeps cruising you guys had youre own lane huh !  :biggrin:
> *


thts just one chapter they still got more


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 13 2007, 01:56 PM~6978642
> *OK LETS SAY WE PUT THE MONEY DOWN WHEN DO WE PAY THE REST AND WHO DO WE PAY IT TO
> *


u pay the rest when theyr done then when whe pay the rest theyll send them out


----------



## Aztecbike

CASPER get me one too... roger is going to pay for mine!!!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Jan 13 2007, 03:55 PM~6979245
> *CASPER get me one too... roger is going to pay for mine!!!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

my internet fucked casper might not be on for a while


----------



## casper805

:0


----------



## sic713

chilly willys a bitch... fuckin ***


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 13 2007, 04:14 PM~6979346
> *chilly willys a bitch... fuckin ***
> *


lol let me guess he called u huh


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 13 2007, 05:18 PM~6979365
> *lol let me guess he called u huh
> *


no hes scared to call me.. i just talked with victor.. and art was in the background acting all shy...like a lil old girl.. :0


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 13 2007, 04:21 PM~6979379
> *no hes scared to call me.. i just talked with victor.. and art was in the background acting all shy...like a lil old girl.. :0
> *


lol when art called me victor was in the background acting like a lil bitch that he is


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 13 2007, 05:22 PM~6979389
> *lol when art called me victor was in the background acting like a lil bitch that he is
> *


ha.. a bunch of lil ****..


----------



## eric ramos

***** VICTOR STILL DONT Have his shiyt painted who wana bet?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 13 2007, 05:32 PM~6979440
> ****** VICTOR STILL DONT Have his shiyt painted who wana bet?
> *


im picking it up tommorow..
i was going to today.. but hes not home..


----------



## eric ramos

is it painted
anyk pics?
how did rabit do it 
?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 13 2007, 04:40 PM~6979488
> *im picking it up tommorow..
> i was going to today.. but hes not home..
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 13 2007, 06:14 PM~6979346
> *chilly willys a bitch... fuckin ***
> *


 :roflmao: hook it up


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 13 2007, 04:40 PM~6979488
> *im picking it up tommorow..
> i was going to today.. but hes not home..
> *


how long did victor have to beg to u to go n pick it up


----------



## sic713

i dunno.. he never asked for me to get it..
just for pics..
but now im a finish the frame...


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 13 2007, 06:23 PM~6979728
> *:rofl:
> *


meow..
i smell....














i smell...



























pussssssssssssssssssssssssssssyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 13 2007, 05:49 PM~6979883
> *meow..
> i smell....
> i smell...
> pussssssssssssssssssssssssssssyyyyyyyyy!
> *


its cause art never showers


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 13 2007, 07:50 PM~6979890
> *its cause i have crab
> *


no wonder i icth :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl:


----------



## OSO 805

look at a 16 inch i did for a homie :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

monchis send the frame pic to dannys myspce cus its that one lil kids bike the one that whent cruzing with us


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 13 2007, 07:52 PM~6980272
> *look at a 16 inch i did for a homie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: on a chrome frame fuk chrome :cheesy:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 13 2007, 08:05 PM~6980373
> *:cheesy: on a chrome frame fuk chrome :cheesy:
> *


i had to grind the frame befor welding and bondoing :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

YEP U CANT WELD ON CHROME


----------



## Lil Spanks

hey i found more pics of my ride.... :cheesy: 








when i was cruisin :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

nice I love cuttys


----------



## Lil Spanks

jaun was uppers :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 13 2007, 08:18 PM~6981030
> *hey i found more pics of my ride.... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i was cruisin :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAT U GOT MURALED


----------



## eric ramos

WAT HAPPEND TO IT


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 13 2007, 02:24 PM~6978483
> *ok who wants plaques they can be done in a week for 55$ chromed
> for new mexico u can either have new mexico cut out like whe have so cal or u can have it engraved by ur engraver the same for az n texas
> n lompoc yours will just say so cal
> so who wants plaques i need to know asap n i need half of the cash for down payment
> *


yo guey!!!!!! I want one to represent the club so my teacher Mr. Culver from auto class believe me about me being in a club!lol... simon I want one how much? 55? simon...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 13 2007, 02:59 PM~6978669
> *thats a big ass group of peeps cruising you guys had youre own lane huh !  :biggrin:
> *


yup, in that pix we were missing like 5 more homies that went home early...


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 13 2007, 09:25 PM~6981096
> *yo guey!!!!!! I want one to represent the club so my teacher Mr. Culver from auto class believe me about me being in a club!lol...  simon I want one how much? 55? simon...
> *


:rofl: ESTE GUEY


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 13 2007, 08:24 PM~6981089
> *WAT HAPPEND TO IT
> *


HE SOLD IT TO ANGEL'S DAD THE OWNER OF HARRYS REAM


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 13 2007, 08:25 PM~6981096
> *yo guey!!!!!! I want one to represent the club so my teacher Mr. Culver from auto class believe me about me being in a club!lol...  simon I want one how much? 55? simon...
> *


HE DONT BELIEVE U


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 13 2007, 09:31 PM~6981148
> *HE SOLD IT TO ANGEL'S DAD THE OWNER OF HARRYS REAM
> *


 :0 WAT DOSE IT HAVE MURALED?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 13 2007, 09:32 PM~6981159
> *HE DONT BELIEVE U
> *


naw I was just playing yup we show him the magazine and our shirts but i need a plaque..


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

OSO! :wave: 
Hit me up homie!


----------



## OSO 805

hes making a class for bikes


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 13 2007, 09:44 PM~6981229
> *hes making a class for bikes
> *


WTF!? r u talking about? :dunno: :ugh:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

hey why tha fuck they have the wrong time here in layitlow? wtf? 8:47 not 9:47 :angry:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 13 2007, 09:46 PM~6981248
> *WTF!? r u talking about? :dunno:  :ugh:
> *


the car show :uh: hes making a catogory for bikes :biggrin:  :0


----------



## OSO 805

ey wey look on myspace..........you got a msg


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 13 2007, 08:44 PM~6981229
> *hes making a class for bikes
> *


WAT SHOW?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 13 2007, 08:52 PM~6981310
> *ey wey look on myspace..........you got a msg
> *


NO


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

FUCK U CASPER U ARE DA ***

N NO RABBIT HASNT SENT PICS SO SIC IS GONNA TAKE IT AND FINSIH IT FROM THERE

N YEA ITS GONNA HAVE A BADASS PAINT JOB


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 13 2007, 06:18 PM~6979694
> *:roflmao: hook it up
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
YEA HOOK IT UP


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jan 13 2007, 10:40 PM~6982147
> *FUCK U CASPER U ARE DA ***
> 
> N NO RABBIT HASNT SENT PICS SO SIC IS GONNA TAKE IT AND FINSIH IT FROM THERE
> 
> N YEA ITS GONNA HAVE A BADASS PAINT JOB
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 13 2007, 11:42 PM~6982166
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: WAT????????


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jan 13 2007, 10:45 PM~6982182
> *:uh:  WAT????????
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

WATS WRONG CASPER CAT GOT UR TONGUE


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jan 13 2007, 10:52 PM~6982236
> *WATS WRONG CASPER CAT GOT UR TONGUE
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mortalkombat2

hello


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

hi.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 14 2007, 12:54 PM~6984591
> *hi.
> *


stfu


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 14 2007, 12:45 PM~6984835
> *stfu
> *


what i do.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

can i get a t. T can i get a h, H can i get two e's, E E
can i get a, A can i get a r, R can i get a t, T now i s, I S can i get ti, T I now can i get c s, CS

what does that spell THEE ARTISTICS. :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

that shit was long. :uh:


----------



## sanjo_nena408

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 14 2007, 01:18 PM~6985000
> *that shit was long. :uh:
> *


you must be bored. that was fruity.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 14 2007, 01:33 PM~6985113
> *you must be bored. that was fruity.
> *


yup im bored baby.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 14 2007, 01:16 PM~6984988
> *can i get a t. T can i get a h, H can i get two e's, E E
> can i get a, A can i get a r, R can i get a t, T now i s, I S can i get ti, T I now can i get c s, CS
> 
> what does that spell THEE ARTISTICS. :cheesy:
> *


wtf lil guy


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 14 2007, 02:16 PM~6985361
> *wtf lil guy
> *


dont call me that my slave name


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 14 2007, 02:49 PM~6985499
> *dont call me that my slave name
> *


idk cuntakente


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 14 2007, 02:53 PM~6985526
> *idk cuntakente
> *


ima bitch slap you with a nopal if you ever say that again. :angry:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 14 2007, 02:57 PM~6985549
> *ima bitch slap you with a nopal if you ever say that again. :angry:
> *


ill say it again at the lg show in fresno :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 14 2007, 03:02 PM~6985584
> *ill say it again at the lg show in fresno  :biggrin:
> *


ok. dont punk out when you see me.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 14 2007, 03:28 PM~6985756
> *ok. dont punk out when you see me.
> *


im not like cutty homie


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 14 2007, 03:32 PM~6985779
> *im not like cutty homie
> *


prove it *****.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 14 2007, 03:37 PM~6985817
> *prove it *****.
> *


ill take n extra shirt to u


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 14 2007, 04:52 PM~6986372
> *ill take n extra shirt to u
> *


what?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Jan 14 2007, 02:07 PM~6984944-->
> 
> 
> 
> what i do.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tha dumbass post
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 14 2007, 02:16 PM~6984988
> *can i get a t. T can i get a h, H can i get two e's, E E
> can i get a, A can i get a r, R can i get a t, T now i s, I S can i get ti, T I now can i get c s, CS
> 
> what does that spell THEE ARTISTICS. :cheesy:
> *


your fuckin retarded.. mutst of been bored lil guy


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 14 2007, 05:24 PM~6986591
> *your fuckin retarded.. mutst of been bored lil guy
> *


you got that right lil *****.


----------



## eric ramos

love is in the air lilguy


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 14 2007, 06:06 PM~6987026
> *love is in the air lilguy
> *


WTF DID I TELL YOU THATS MY SLAVE NAME. :angry: 

and i wish.


----------



## eric ramos

OK JUAN


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 14 2007, 06:54 PM~6987489
> *OK JUAN
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 14 2007, 05:03 PM~6986447
> *what?
> *


ill take u a club shirt


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 14 2007, 09:46 PM~6989318
> *ill take u a club shirt
> *


make it a 2X.


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 13 2007, 10:15 PM~6981472
> *WAT SHOW?
> *


Cabrillo High has a car show every year.... and me n Oso's teacher "Mr. Culver" is making a category for bikes...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

Wazz up homeboys!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

SUP PPL


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 14 2007, 11:11 PM~6989502
> *SUP PPL
> *


Sup Roger! :wave: when r we getting our banner? :dunno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

HI. :cheesy:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

Casper hit me up foo!


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## NaturalHighII

THE BANNEER IS BEING SENT AS SOON AS I TALK OT OSO, ABOUT A COUPLE THINGS AND ALSO GET A BOX TO SHIP IT


----------



## 2$hort

:0


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 14 2007, 10:39 PM~6989693
> *Casper hit me up foo!
> *


no u do it


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 5 2006, 10:17 PM~5188420
> *:worship:
> [attachmentid=527455]
> *


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: wakeup mothefukers


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 15 2007, 12:25 PM~6992367
> *:wave: wakeup mothefukers
> *


leave me alone son.. i had a busy night with moms.


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: this fuker


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 15 2007, 12:07 PM~6992659
> *leave me alone son.. i had a busy night with moms.
> *


 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

casper said i talk like a black guy.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 15 2007, 12:10 PM~6992684
> *casper said i talk like a black guy.
> *


everytime u ended a sentence u said *****


----------



## eric ramos

you see it told u u souned likt a niga
u dont even speak spanish puto lol


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 15 2007, 01:10 PM~6992684
> *casper said i talk like a black guy.
> *


lil guy
hush


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 15 2007, 12:16 PM~6992732
> *lil guy
> hush
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 15 2007, 12:12 PM~6992696
> *everytime u ended a sentence u said *****
> *


shut up *****. :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 15 2007, 12:13 PM~6992707
> *you see it told u u souned likt a niga
> u dont even speak spanish puto lol
> *


you sound like wannabe east la gangster fucken e thug.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 15 2007, 12:16 PM~6992732
> *lil guy
> hush
> *


----------



## eric ramos

fuk u :biggrin: tats how mexicans talk
lol
not niga niga
niga
niga
niga
niga
lol lilniga


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 15 2007, 12:24 PM~6992793
> *you sound like wannabe east la gangster fucken e thug.
> *


foo u look like a sk8ter but is mexican n talk black wtf


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 15 2007, 12:27 PM~6992821
> *foo u look like a sk8ter but is mexican n talk black wtf
> *


i aint no skater.

that still crazy shit.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

eric starts and ends a sentence with 'ey wey'


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 15 2007, 12:30 PM~6992852
> *eric starts and ends a sentence with 'ey wey'
> *


me 2


----------



## eric ramos

yes cus its nm talk lol 
we adopted it from chilangos


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

i just chased my gayos and threw basket balls at em and their screaming like lil bitches now. :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

cleto huh lol


----------



## sic713

i wonder how i talk?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 15 2007, 01:01 PM~6993180
> *i wonder how i talk?
> *


casper said i talk more black than you. :0


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

lol ey wey is from eric baboso from casper....lol


----------



## eric ramos

que and were myspoke puto


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Jan 15 2007, 01:21 PM~6993355
> *lol ey wey is from eric baboso from casper....lol
> *


????????????????


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

this is jessie fool


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

Sup homeboys!!  :wave: 
hey Casper can I hit u up right now?? :dunno:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 15 2007, 02:42 PM~6994155
> *Sup homeboys!!    :wave:
> hey Casper can I hit u up right now?? :dunno:
> *


yea


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 15 2007, 02:04 PM~6993201
> *casper said i talk more black than you. :0
> *


probaly


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 15 2007, 04:20 PM~6995152
> *probaly
> *


WORD!!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 15 2007, 05:23 PM~6995182
> *WORD!!
> *


wack.. im a call u *****


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 15 2007, 04:25 PM~6995196
> *wack.. im a call u *****
> *


for what?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 15 2007, 05:26 PM~6995205
> *for what?
> *


to make love to u


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 15 2007, 04:27 PM~6995220
> *to make love to u
> *


im scarred now.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

pm sent :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

whats up with chilly willy and cats??


----------



## sic713

wat a ***. i probaly wont call unless i had a reason


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 15 2007, 05:31 PM~6995265
> *whats up with chilly willy and cats??
> *


i dunno.. 
i guess hes trying to tell us hes a pussy


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 15 2007, 04:32 PM~6995269
> *wat a ***. i probaly wont call unless i had a reason
> *


your the *** :0


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 15 2007, 05:33 PM~6995282
> *your the *** :0
> *


im a remember that


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 15 2007, 04:33 PM~6995290
> *im a remember that
> *


i was joking buddy


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 15 2007, 05:35 PM~6995310
> *i was joking buddy
> *


i know..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 15 2007, 04:38 PM~6995348
> *i know..
> *


hows your bike coming along


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 15 2007, 05:39 PM~6995360
> *hows your bike coming along
> *


like crap... i have a motorcycle to paint this week.. ive just made some money so now i can buy more bondo and sand paper.. so ill be workin on it..

i gotta buy wood sp i can make my front fender also


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 15 2007, 04:47 PM~6995442
> *like crap... i have a motorcycle to paint this week.. ive just made some money so now i can buy more bondo and sand paper.. so ill be workin on it..
> 
> i gotta buy wood sp i can make my front fender also
> *


its gonna come out bad at the end. its gonna be worth the struggle.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 15 2007, 05:52 PM~6995498
> *its gonna come out bad at the end. its gonna be worth the struggle.
> *


its a hard struggle.. im struggling with other shit right now.. so the bikes put up for a lil while..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 15 2007, 04:33 PM~6995279
> *i dunno..
> i guess hes trying to tell us hes a pussy
> *


no shit. :0


----------



## casper805

rong topic


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 15 2007, 04:59 PM~6995563
> *its a hard struggle.. im struggling with other shit right now.. so the bikes put up for a lil while..
> *


that sucks.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 15 2007, 05:01 PM~6995596
> *rong topic
> *


?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 15 2007, 06:01 PM~6995596
> *rong topic
> *


WTF?? :scrutinize:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

Wazz up familia!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## eric ramos

sup 
and wtf with all the god damn whorin fuken juan


----------



## Lil Spanks

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6849228


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

Hey wazz up Eric! wazz up Art!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 15 2007, 07:33 PM~6996328
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6849228
> *


Hell yeah! we're getting in there for free!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin: lompac in the house :cheesy:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 15 2007, 07:40 PM~6996369
> *:biggrin: lompac in the house :cheesy:
> *


Hell yeah!!! and it's LOMPOC


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 15 2007, 08:40 PM~6996369
> *:biggrin: lompoc in the house :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 15 2007, 07:42 PM~6996380
> *:biggrin:
> *


Gracias Mr. Garcia... I appreciate it


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 15 2007, 06:44 PM~6996392
> *Gracias Mr. Garcia... I appreciate it
> *


WTF GARCIA?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 15 2007, 06:28 PM~6996284
> *sup
> and wtf with all the god damn whorin fuken juan
> *


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

who's down to go??


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 15 2007, 07:48 PM~6996422
> *WTF GARCIA?
> *


That's his last name que no? :dunno:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 15 2007, 06:50 PM~6996445
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who's down to go??
> *


U GUYS GOING?


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 15 2007, 07:50 PM~6996437
> *
> *


pmsend :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 15 2007, 04:47 PM~6995442
> *like crap... i have a motorcycle to paint this week.. ive just made some money so now i can buy more bondo and sand paper.. so ill be workin on it..
> 
> i gotta buy wood sp i can make my front fender also
> *


ARE U GONNA DO UR TURNTABLE UPHOLSTRY OVER 2 ?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 15 2007, 07:52 PM~6996464
> *U GUYS GOING?
> *


Maybe, if my bike is ready by that month then I'll go for sure!!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 15 2007, 06:55 PM~6996489
> *Maybe, if my bike is ready by that month then I'll go for sure!!
> *


I WAS SANDING IT DOWN RIGHT NOW


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Jan 15 2007, 06:06 PM~6995640-->
> 
> 
> 
> that sucks.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea.. i know
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-casper805_@Jan 15 2007, 07:54 PM~6996483
> *ARE U GONNA DO UR TURNTABLE UPHOLSTRY OVER 2 ?
> *


i have too.. the bike snot gunna have yellow in it again..


----------



## casper805

whos this preetyboy/wanabe gangsta


----------



## eric ramos

who?
monchis?
neta?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 15 2007, 07:04 PM~6996554
> *who?
> monchis?
> neta?
> *


lol yea


----------



## eric ramos

:scrutinize: neta?
tat in his myspace im a coment it lol jk


----------



## casper805

look whos this foo getting carried like a princess lol 
they took his shoes n threw him in a dumpster


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 15 2007, 08:01 PM~6996526
> *whos this preetyboy/wanabe gangsta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCK YOU CASPER!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

whos this ?


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 15 2007, 08:09 PM~6996597
> *whos this ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ur faded daddy :0


----------



## eric ramos

this is whyk i dealeated alll my pics of me in mysapce lol 
but u can always get the monkey or clowin bitch


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 15 2007, 07:11 PM~6996616
> 
> *my faded daddy  :0
> *


*
dont worry i got a pic of u 2 son stop sagging the tux







*


----------



## eric ramos

culo lol me n omars sagin our tux lol


----------



## casper805

[/quote]
sete mira una pinche cabesota guey


----------



## eric ramos

yep i gots a big ass head with a long ass girafe neck


----------



## casper805

here fuckers so u guys dont do it this is me


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 15 2007, 08:07 PM~6996585
> *look whos this foo getting carried like a princess lol
> they took his shoes n threw him in a dumpster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCK YOU CASPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh: :angry: 
and that was my cuzin!!!!!!!!!! not me! :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 15 2007, 07:18 PM~6996684
> *FUCK YOU CASPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:  :angry:
> and that was my cuzin!!!!!!!!!! not me! :biggrin:
> *


u huh shure foo


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 15 2007, 07:11 PM~6996616
> 
> *my faded daddy  :0
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> dont worry i got a pic of u 2 son stop sagging the tux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

*
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:*


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 15 2007, 08:18 PM~6996676
> *here fuckers so u guys dont do it this is me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha! fool buy sum "locs" don't wear ur lil brother's!!!!!!!!!lol.. :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 15 2007, 07:24 PM~6996751
> *haha! fool buy sum "locs" don't wear ur lil brother's!!!!!!!!!lol.. :roflmao:
> *


i couldnt find them homie


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

>


sete mira una pinche cabesota guey
[/quote]

that's Eric, but who's the other homie?? :0


----------



## casper805

> sete mira una pinche cabesota guey


that's Eric, but who's the other homie?? :0
[/quote]
the other is omar the owned or puro azul the blue trike sic painted


----------



## eric ramos

other nm chap fuker 
omar my homie since 2nd grade? fuck i dont kno lol 
hes gots a blue trike


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

My homie spent more than $1000 on this bike, how much would u guys pay for this twisted bike:
it has twisted rims, forks, frame, handle bars, everything u can put on a lowrider... is like 80% twisted....


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 15 2007, 07:32 PM~6996873
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My homie spent more than $1000 on this bike, how much would u guys pay for this twisted bike:
> it has twisted rims, forks, frame, handle bars, everything u can put on a lowrider... is like 80% twisted....
> *


dile a sammy ue le doy 100 por los rines


----------



## eric ramos

if i was him i would sell the frame make me a bondo one
and replace the sissy bar and cont kit n fenderbraces to make a clean bike


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 15 2007, 08:33 PM~6996888
> *dile a sammy ue le doy 100 por los rines
> *


He wants to sell the whole bike...


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 15 2007, 07:34 PM~6996911
> *if i was him i would sell the frame make me a bondo one
> and replace the sissy bar and cont kit n fenderbraces to make a clean bike
> *


kiere comprar la 69 schwinn the gangster one


----------



## eric ramos

hes gots better parts just tell him to do a frame n shit
some ppls dont think :uh:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 15 2007, 08:40 PM~6996998
> *hes gots better parts just tell him to do a frame n shit
> some ppls dont think :uh:
> *


I told him to start saving up money to buy just the frame from the 69...
he's gonna think about it...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 15 2007, 08:32 PM~6996873
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My homie spent more than $1000 on this bike, how much would u guys pay for this twisted bike:
> it has twisted rims, forks, frame, handle bars, everything u can put on a lowrider... is like 80% twisted....
> *


I'm gonna tell him to sell his twisted frame, grips, and seat.. for $140... what u guys think?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 15 2007, 08:09 PM~6996597
> *whos this ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fat ass art??? :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> here fuckers so u guys dont do it this is me


:roflmao:



> sete mira una pinche cabesota guey


that's Eric, but who's the other homie?? :0
[/quote]
:roflmao:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> :roflmao:
> that's Eric, but who's the other homie?? :0


:roflmao:
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 15 2007, 07:07 PM~6996585
> *look whos this foo getting carried like a princess lol
> they took his shoes n threw him in a dumpster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao:
OWNED!


----------



## Aztecbike

:roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

good morining :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

THIS IS FOR CASPER...******.....-----OWNED--- BICTH FOR POSTING A PIC OF ME ****


----------



## sic713

i got victors frame..
its at my house.. with everything but 2 things


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2007, 11:34 AM~7002315
> *i got victors frame..
> its at my house.. with everything but 2 things
> *


wat?


----------



## sic713

i said. . i got babaso's frame.. but rabbit hasnt givin me everything..


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2007, 12:36 PM~7002996
> *i said. . i got babaso's frame.. but rabbit hasnt givin me everything..
> *


i kow but wat 2 thinks are missing


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 16 2007, 01:46 PM~7003106
> *i kow but wat 2 thinks are missing
> *


vic said there was surpose to be 6 fenders and a seat..
hes not gettin the 3 fenders and seat until he pays rabbit the money he owes him


i have here.
the frame..
the 3 original fenders i made
2 mini pumps


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2007, 01:26 PM~7003578
> *vic said there was surpose to be 6 fenders and a seat..
> hes not gettin the 3 fenders and seat until he pays rabbit the money he owes him
> i have here.
> the frame..
> the 3 original fenders i made
> 2 mini pumps
> *


pics of frame n fenders ?
did he even paint them?


----------



## NaturalHighII

SUP PPL


----------



## casper805

sup roger


----------



## NaturalHighII

I WANT THOSE TWISTED RIMS, SUP FAGGET ASS ART


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 16 2007, 03:57 PM~7003918
> *I WANT THOSE TWISTED RIMS, SUP MY BEST FRIEND ART
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 16 2007, 01:57 PM~7003918
> *I WANT THOSE TWISTED RIMS, UP FAGGET ART'S ASS
> *


 :0


----------



## NaturalHighII

SO WAS UP WITH THE PLAQUES, CUZ I HAVE THE MONEY AND IF SOMEONE DOESNT TAKE IT OFF MY HANDS ANYTIME SOON, IM GONNA WASTE IT ON STUPID SHIT


----------



## NaturalHighII

OH AND FOR SALE, NEXTEL I930 WITH EVERYTHING


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 16 2007, 04:00 PM~7003959
> *OH AND FOR SALE, NEXTEL I930 WITH EVERYTHING
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 16 2007, 02:00 PM~7003951
> *SO WAS UP WITH THE PLAQUES, CUZ I HAVE THE MONEY AND IF SOMEONE DOESNT TAKE IT OFF MY HANDS ANYTIME SOON, IM GONNA WASTE IT ON STUPID SHIT
> *


SEND IT TO ME


----------



## NaturalHighII

$350 FOR THE PHONE, FIRST ONE TO HAND IT TAKES IT


----------



## NaturalHighII

ADDRESS?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 16 2007, 04:02 PM~7003982
> *$350 FOR THE PHONE, FIRST ONE TO HAND IT TAKES IT
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 16 2007, 02:28 PM~7003609
> *pics of frame  n fenders ?
> did he even paint them?
> *


nothing painted


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2007, 02:15 PM~7004151
> *nothing painted
> *


PICS


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2007, 03:15 PM~7004151
> *nothing painted
> *


 :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 16 2007, 12:27 PM~7002254
> *THIS IS FOR CASPER...******.....-----OWNED--- BICTH FOR POSTING A PIC OF ME ****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:rofl: fuken art :cheesy:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 16 2007, 03:00 PM~7003959
> *OH AND FOR SALE, NEXTEL I930 WITH EVERYTHING
> *


i got one too for sale 350 with everything....... :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

FUCK CELLPHONES :cheesy:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

fuck them!!!


----------



## sic713

art and vix will have pics.. if u want them.. tell dem to send em to u


----------



## bluepridelowride13

i meant 300.....


----------



## eric ramos

?


----------



## bluepridelowride13

up yours eric.........


----------



## eric ramos

:machinegun:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

I DONT THINK HE EVEN PAINTED IT.....


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jan 16 2007, 04:59 PM~7005178
> *I DONT THINK HE EVEN PAINTED IT.....
> *


nope


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jan 16 2007, 04:59 PM~7005178
> *I DONT THINK HE EVEN PAINTED IT.....
> *


:happysad: :twak:


----------



## sic713

pics coming now


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## Lil Spanks

HERE'S KING ERIC.....


----------



## eric ramos

:thumbsup: lol


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2007, 05:54 PM~7005628
> *pics coming now
> *


THANKS SIC YES DOES NEED SUM WORK


----------



## eric ramos

noshit


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 16 2007, 06:53 PM~7006039
> *noshit
> *


clowinin


----------



## eric ramos

omars trikes parts from rrwayne 
the holes aint big enough n dunno how to mount the sizor lift but its allgood atleast we have them now
the designs are simple cus he did not want all tribal lookin shit 

























and some pic i never posted tat i berly found in his fuken file lol









so wat u guys think?


----------



## casper805




----------



## eric ramos

2 Members: eric ramos, the bone collector 
sup bone :wave:


----------



## eric ramos

the only things left for this fuken bike is 
jesses twisted spokes
plating
reuploster this seat








and i ges get a love seat or somting on the top of the sizor lift
display
lol yep it dose have a long way but not aslong as me :sad:


----------



## sic713

thats paint looks sparkly


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 16 2007, 06:29 PM~7006326
> *omars trikes parts from rrwayne
> the holes aint big enough n dunno how to mount the sizor lift but its allgood atleast we have them now
> the designs are simple cus he did not want all tribal lookin shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some pic i never posted tat i berly found in his fuken file lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so wat u guys think?
> *


My design?


----------



## eric ramos

yes  lol


----------



## sic713

wayne gets down.. shit looks clean.. thats where im going


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 16 2007, 12:27 PM~7002254
> *THIS IS FOR CASPER...******.....-----OWNED--- BICTH FOR POSTING A PIC OF ME ****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
***!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol..j/k....


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 16 2007, 07:33 PM~7006374
> *the only things left for this fuken bike is
> jesses twisted spokes
> plating
> reuploster this seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i ges get a love seat or somting on the top of the sizor lift
> display
> lol yep it dose have a long way but not aslong as me :sad:
> *


fucking badass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love those parts!  :cheesy:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 16 2007, 07:29 PM~7006326
> *omars trikes parts from rrwayne
> the holes aint big enough n dunno how to mount the sizor lift but its allgood atleast we have them now
> the designs are simple cus he did not want all tribal lookin shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some pic i never posted tat i berly found in his fuken file lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so wat u guys think?
> *


fuckin' nice himie!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin: 
hey what kind of paint is that?


----------



## eric ramos

CANDY COBALT BLU


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 16 2007, 09:44 PM~7007825
> *CANDY COBALT BLU
> 
> *


orale, I was gonna paint mine Cobalt but I'm gonna do it in Royal blue... did Sic painted that one?? it looks bad but what do they do to make it more shinier?? cuz it looks not that shiny..


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 16 2007, 09:08 PM~7008159
> *orale, I was gonna paint mine Cobalt but I'm gonna do it in Royal blue... did Sic painted that one?? it looks bad but what do they do to make it more shinier?? cuz it looks not that shiny..
> *


YEA THAT BIKE SIC PAINTED


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 16 2007, 10:09 PM~7008186
> *YEA THAT BIKE SIC PAINTED
> *


That's tight but I want mine to look way shinier homie, can sic do that? :dunno:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 16 2007, 09:16 PM~7008273
> *That's tight but I want mine to look way shinier homie, can sic do that?  :dunno:
> *


----------



## sic713

i sure can.. trust me its shiny
just the pics.


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2007, 11:02 PM~7008831
> *i sure can.. trust me its shiny
> just the pics.
> *


sic flakes the fuk out of the bikes they are fuken shiny guey dont let the pics fool u


----------



## the bone collector

What up E Dogg :wave: 

2 Members: the bone collector, eric ramos


----------



## eric ramos

:biggrin:  laters all im outs to skool 
:uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jan 17 2007, 06:15 AM~7009853
> *What up E Dogg  :wave:
> 
> 2 Members: the bone collector, eric ramos
> *


sup bone how u been homie


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

AS U GUYS HAVE READ SIC HAS MY FRAME NOW..N IT IS GONNA GET DONE SOONER THAN WHEN RABBIT HAD IT IN HIS HANDS....WE HAVE A LIL WORK TO DO TO IT BUT IT IS GONNA BE A CRAZY RADICAL FRAME....BELIVE ME....IM GONNA SEE WAT SIC CAN TO DO TO FINISH IT IF HE HAS ANY IDEAS....AND OF COURSE ONE CRAZY PAINT JOB FOR DA HATERS


NICE SCISSOR LIFT ERIC...HOW DOES HE CUT THEM OUT....LET ME KNO....N ART TOYSHOP DIDNT ANSWER...SO ILL TRY TODAY TO SEE WATS UP


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jan 17 2007, 09:31 AM~7011218
> *AS U GUYS HAVE READ SIC HAS MY FRAME NOW..N IT IS GONNA GET DONE SOONER THAN WHEN RABBIT HAD IT IN HIS HANDS....WE HAVE A LIL WORK TO DO TO IT BUT IT IS GONNA BE A CRAZY RADICAL FRAME....BELIVE ME....IM GONNA SEE WAT SIC CAN TO DO TO FINISH IT IF HE HAS ANY IDEAS....AND OF COURSE ONE CRAZY PAINT JOB FOR DA HATERS
> NICE SCISSOR LIFT ERIC...HOW DOES HE CUT THEM OUT....LET ME KNO....N ART TOYSHOP DIDNT ANSWER...SO ILL TRY TODAY TO SEE WATS UP
> *


u gonna be competing againt me guey :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

mk did u send the money out ?


----------



## mortalkombat2

yea last night  the post office was closed monday


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Jan 17 2007, 09:53 AM~7011434
> *yea last night   the post office was closed monday
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Jan 17 2007, 09:53 AM~7011434
> *yea last night   the post office was closed monday
> *


u ready for phx


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 17 2007, 10:55 AM~7011460
> *u ready for phx
> *


hell yea ive been countin tha days down :biggrin: jk but yea


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Jan 17 2007, 09:57 AM~7011475
> *hell yea ive been countin tha days down  :biggrin: jk but yea
> *


lol este guey esperando que art yege aya


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 17 2007, 11:59 AM~7011495
> *lol este guey esperando que art yege aya
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 17 2007, 10:01 AM~7011518
> *:scrutinize:
> *


lol u cant read that much spanish huh guey


----------



## mortalkombat2

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHILLY WILLY, mortalkombat2
:wave:


----------



## mortalkombat2

so whos comin 2 phx?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Jan 17 2007, 10:02 AM~7011533
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members:GAY CHILLY WILLY, mortalkombat2
> :wave:
> *


he changed his name again


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup to all my homies holding it down. :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Jan 17 2007, 10:03 AM~7011541
> *so whos comin 2 phx?
> *


ima try to go u coming down to sd?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 17 2007, 10:04 AM~7011550
> *sup to all my homies holding it down. :thumbsup:
> *


sup has he gotten your frame yet


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Jan 17 2007, 12:03 PM~7011541
> *so whos comin 2 phx?
> *


meeeee


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 17 2007, 12:03 PM~7011542
> *i changed my name again cspaerlikesithard805style
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 17 2007, 11:04 AM~7011553
> *ima try to go u coming down to sd?
> *


ill c how the money issues are :burn: but im tryin


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 17 2007, 11:06 AM~7011575
> *meeeee
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 17 2007, 10:08 AM~7011596
> *:uh:
> *


u taking your del taco cup for ur beer like always lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 17 2007, 12:19 PM~7011692
> *u taking your del taco cup for ur beer like always lol
> *


shhh you know it


----------



## 2$hort

YO watup artistics


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by #1 HATER_@Jan 17 2007, 12:56 PM~7013178
> *YO watup artistics
> *


U KNOW HOW TO USE IT NOW GUEY


----------



## NaturalHighII

sup fool


----------



## 2$hort

:0


----------



## casper805

pinche oso wats up foo


----------



## OSO 805

natha just right hear


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 17 2007, 03:30 PM~7014699
> *natha just right hear
> *


u still got the hook up with the parts or no?


----------



## eric ramos

sup to All the homies :wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 17 2007, 03:43 PM~7014815
> *sup to All the homies :wave:
> *


que onda pinche chango


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

sup guys. :wave:


----------



## eric ramos

chillin just came from skool n freazin my ass off


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 17 2007, 04:01 PM~7015015
> *chillin just came from skool n freazin my ass off
> *


por baboso


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 17 2007, 04:01 PM~7015015
> *chillin just came from skool n freazin my ass off
> *


not me. i had 3 sweaters. :cheesy: i was warm as fuck.


----------



## eric ramos

no fuker i gots my adidas jaket
im still cold
and igots doulbe socks and fuken longsleave undershirt under the fuken shirt 
im still freazin my ass of its ike 30 out side


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 17 2007, 08:11 PM~7015147
> *no fuker i gots my adidas jaket
> im still cold
> and igots doulbe socks and fuken longsleave undershirt under the fuken shirt
> im still freazin my ass of its ike 30 out side
> *


You gotta dress in layers ............I could have made a bundle on long underwear this year :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: very tru with the bc logo lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 17 2007, 04:21 PM~7015275
> *:rofl: very tru with the bc logo lol
> *


how much shipped to 94590. :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 17 2007, 04:24 PM~7015301
> *how much shipped to 94590. :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

shipped to 92805


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 17 2007, 04:51 PM~7015578
> *shipped to 92805
> *


me first bitch. :angry:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jan 17 2007, 04:18 PM~7015231
> *You gotta dress in layers ............I could have made a bundle on long underwear this year :biggrin:
> *


u still got time lol
n get ready for next year


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 17 2007, 07:30 PM~7016019
> *me first bitch. :angry:
> *


oh yea...ladys first :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 17 2007, 05:40 PM~7016109
> *oh yea...my asshole hurts
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 17 2007, 07:30 PM~7016019
> *I LIKE MY ASS GETTIN TORN UP BY BIG BLACK GUYS :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 17 2007, 05:47 PM~7016168
> *im gonna stay in the closet. *


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 17 2007, 06:47 PM~7016168
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 17 2007, 07:53 PM~7016226
> *im coming out of the closet and im proud, anyone what a bj???
> *


 :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

cochinos :barf:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

WAZZ UP ART! WAZZ UP FAMILIA!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 17 2007, 07:59 PM~7016295
> *i want one...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

***** ass art :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 17 2007, 08:04 PM~7016353
> *i love you art :rofl:
> *


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Jan 17 2007, 08:05 PM~7016362
> *
> *


your my best friend


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 17 2007, 07:06 PM~7016367
> *your my best friend
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## NaturalHighII

BITCH ASS ART


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

Q-vo homeboys!! :wave:


----------



## eric ramos

que tranza guey


----------



## bluepridelowride13

que pasa calabasa


----------



## eric ramos

que pasa camarada  u bitch were mys pokes


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 17 2007, 09:20 PM~7017102
> *que pasa camarada  u bitch were mys pokes
> *


DONT EVEN HAVE TO EDIT THIS POST! :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

i told that foo to slow down when he types


----------



## eric ramos

fuk that shit


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 17 2007, 08:32 PM~7017221
> *fuk that shit
> *


fuk me.. 
fuk youu..
(talks in a chinito voice)


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: this fuker ahahahahha god damn even a chinito voice


----------



## 817Lowrider

was up on the plaques


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 17 2007, 08:31 PM~7017694
> *was up on the plaques
> *


AIGHT YOURS WILL SAY TX BUT THERES NO NEW CHAPTER YET


----------



## eric ramos

jaun if u get a chance hit me up on a pm homie


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 18 2007, 02:48 AM~7019076
> *AIGHT YOURS WILL SAY TX BUT THERES NO NEW CHAPTER YET
> *


already


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 18 2007, 06:18 AM~7019677
> *jaun if u get a chance hit me up on a pm homie
> *


pmed.


----------



## 817Lowrider

ART I SAW YOUR NAME IN THE MARCH ISSUE OF LRM CONGRATS ON WHATEVER THAT MEANS :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 18 2007, 11:39 AM~7021941
> *ART I SAW YOUR NAME IN THE MARCH ISSUE OF LRM CONGRATS ON WHATEVER THAT MEANS :biggrin:
> *


were pics?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 18 2007, 02:47 PM~7022022
> *were pics?
> *


NO PICS JUST ON ONE OF THE PAGES IN SMALL PRINT IT SAIS THAT HE WON AND THEY SAY HIS NAME ART GARCIA FROM ARTISTICS B.C.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 18 2007, 02:01 PM~7022169
> *NO PICS JUST ON ONE OF THE PAGES IN SMALL PRINT IT SAIS THAT HE WON AND THEY SAY HIS NAME ART GARCIA FROM THEE ARTISTICS (ANAHEIM, CA )
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux

eric got ripped a new asshole at school today he will tell u the story when he gets home


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 18 2007, 02:01 PM~7022169
> *NO PICS JUST ON ONE OF THE PAGES IN SMALL PRINT IT SAIS THAT HE WON AND THEY SAY HIS NAME ART GARCIA FROM ARTISTICS B.C.
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 18 2007, 01:21 PM~7022901
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nationals?


----------



## NaturalHighII

sup casper


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 18 2007, 03:28 PM~7022979
> *nationals?
> *


YEA


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 18 2007, 01:29 PM~7023003
> *sup casper
> *


sup roger


----------



## NaturalHighII

what you up to


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 18 2007, 01:17 PM~7022876
> *eric got ripped a new asshole at school today he will tell u the story when he gets home
> *


he said something about in the locker room.


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 18 2007, 04:31 PM~7023990
> *he said something about in the locker room.
> *


ya he told u it too huh :0


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SUP CASPER, SUP FAMILIA!!!! :wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 18 2007, 03:48 PM~7024118
> *SUP CASPER, SUP FAMILIA!!!!  :wave:
> *


sup monchis sup noe


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 18 2007, 03:41 PM~7024065
> *ya he told u it too huh  :0
> *


yea. i wanna hear the story.


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 18 2007, 04:49 PM~7024130
> *sup monchis sup noe
> *


este guey!lol... can I call u today Casper?? what time?


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 18 2007, 04:50 PM~7024140
> *yea. i wanna hear the story.
> *


he prolly wont be on tonight hes in deep trouble from it


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 18 2007, 05:49 PM~7024130
> *sup monchis sup noe
> *



hey


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 18 2007, 03:51 PM~7024148
> *este guey!lol... can I call u today Casper?? what time?
> *


after 9 guey


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 18 2007, 03:54 PM~7024159
> *hey
> *


wat u up to noe


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 18 2007, 03:52 PM~7024153
> *he prolly wont be on tonight hes in deep trouble from it
> *


sweet.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

eric wears buttless chaps with a leather vest and a panther printed cowboy hat when he rides his bike to chilly willys house.


----------



## NorCalLux

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 18 2007, 04:05 PM~7024227
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


its true casper wacks off too the video.


----------



## NorCalLux

not only that but eric wears a glove at nite


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 18 2007, 04:09 PM~7024258
> *not only that but eric wears a glove at nite
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

lol


----------



## eric ramos

fagets :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaha


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 18 2007, 07:24 PM~7024957
> *fagets :uh:
> *


u tell them :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: LOOK WHOS TALKIN


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 18 2007, 07:58 PM~7025276
> *:rofl: LOOK WHOS TALKIN
> *


 :0


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 18 2007, 05:58 PM~7025276
> *:rofl: LOOK WHOS TALKIN
> *


 :0 :burn:


----------



## eric ramos

U KNO I LOVE U ART BUT NOT IN A HOMOSEXUAL WAY


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 18 2007, 07:20 PM~7025487
> *U KNO I LOVE U ART BUT  IN A HOMOSEXUAL WAY
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 18 2007, 06:21 PM~7025506
> *
> *


 :0 :burn:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 18 2007, 08:21 PM~7025506
> *ERIC ARE YOU COMING OVER TO RIP ME A NEW ONE....SIC TORE MY ASS UP GOOD, NOW YOU
> *


 :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: NA I DONT ROLL LIKE THAT HOMIE


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 18 2007, 07:39 PM~7025644
> *:rofl: NA I DONT BONE LIKE THAT HOMIE JUST GUYS MY SIZE
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 18 2007, 08:39 PM~7025644
> *:rofl: NA I DONT ROLL LIKE THAT HOMIE UNLESS CUTTY GRABS HIS ANKLES
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos

WTF FUKEN FOOT FETISH?
GOD DAMN ART UR BLACK SHIRT IN THE PICK IS BEYOND FADED :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 18 2007, 09:40 PM~7026153
> *WTF FUKEN FOOT FETISH?
> GOD DAMN ART UR BLACK SHIRT IN THE PICK IS BEYOND FADED :rofl:
> *


ITS OLD SKOOL


----------



## eric ramos

SURE IT IS  BUT ALL FUKEN FADED


----------



## Lil Spanks

HATER


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## eric ramos

LOOOKIN TRU SHIT IN PHOTOBUCKET FOUND THIS
OMARS FORK DESIGN THAT RAUL DID









AND THIS :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 18 2007, 10:01 PM~7026375
> *LOOOKIN TRU SHIT IN PHOTOBUCKET FOUND THIS
> 
> 
> 
> AND THIS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE


----------



## Lil Spanks

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHILLY WILLY, BABOSO HYDROS
 hno:


----------



## eric ramos

U KNO U LOVE IT


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 18 2007, 02:21 PM~7022901
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I THINK WE ARE ALL GONNA MISS THIS BIKE


----------



## eric ramos

ITS IN A BETTER PLACE NOW IN LOWRIDER BIKE HEAVEN :angel: RIP


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 18 2007, 09:21 PM~7026536
> *ITS IN A BETTER PLACE NOW IN LOWRIDER BIKE HEAVEN :angel: RIP
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 18 2007, 10:18 PM~7026509
> *U KNO U LOVE ME
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 18 2007, 08:18 PM~7026509
> *U KNO U LOVE IT
> *


wtf? pinche chango joto.


----------



## bluepridelowride13

every joto in chat ........now!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 18 2007, 10:33 PM~7026635
> *I LOVE YOU TOO ERIC
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Aztecbike

DOES EVERYONE HAVE THERE 2007 LOW RIDER GIRLS CALENDAR? 









THEE ARTISTICS C.C










THIS IS FROM LOWRIDER MAGAZINE NOT THE CALENDAR!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

no wheres mine


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Jan 18 2007, 09:35 PM~7027182
> *DOES EVERYONE HAVE THERE 2007 LOW RIDER GIRLS CALENDAR?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEE ARTISTICS C.C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS FROM LOWRIDER MAGAZINE NOT THE CALENDAR!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


monchis bought them for the whole lompoc chapter already


----------



## Aztecbike

SEND ME $5.00 AND YOU WILL GET ONE CHILLY WILLIE... N OHHH YEAH YOU OWE ME MONEY? DONT THINK I FORGOT


----------



## Aztecbike

DO YOU HAVE YOURS ALREADY CASPER?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Jan 18 2007, 11:38 PM~7027212
> *SEND ME $5.00 AND YOU WILL GET ONE CHILLY WILLIE...
> *


----------



## casper805




----------



## Aztecbike

who else needs one?


----------



## Lil Spanks

THE HELL WITH CASPER


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 18 2007, 09:41 PM~7027248
> *I TAKE IT IN THE ASS*


 :uh:


----------



## Aztecbike

when are you going to AZ?


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: SUP CASPER , ART , ANGEL


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 18 2007, 09:47 PM~7027323
> *:wave: SUP CASPER , ART , ANGEL
> *


:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 18 2007, 11:42 PM~7027259
> *I LIKE IT WHEN ART GIVES IT TO ME IN THE ASS
> *


----------



## eric ramos

DAMN ART STOP BEIN GAY MAN (DONT EDIT THIS GODDAMNIT )


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Jan 18 2007, 11:42 PM~7027261
> *when are you going to AZ?
> *


IM PLANNIG ON SUNDAY MORNIG AND COME BACK THE SAME DAY


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 18 2007, 11:51 PM~7027371
> *DAMN ART STOP BEIN GAY MAN (DONT EDIT THIS GODDAMNIT )
> *


YOUR MY BEST FRIEND :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

U 2 :wave: LOL


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

DAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMM ROGER


----------



## Aztecbike

sup roger ...pm me


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## NaturalHighII

What happened angel, was up art, ey eric whos bike is that?


----------



## mortalkombat2

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

wus up home boi


----------



## bluepridelowride13

is this bomb still around? and is it a real convertible or chop top?


















[/quote]


----------



## casper805

> is this bomb still around? and is it a real convertible or chop top?


[/quote]
yea foo its still around


----------



## 817Lowrider

I got that on my wall bad ass bomb


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 19 2007, 12:37 AM~7028198
> *What happened angel, was up art, ey eric whos bike is that?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

those pics are from the super show in vegas..........


----------



## eric ramos

:cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas

what' up eric?


----------



## eric ramos

SUP NOE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluepridelowride13

sup everybody.......


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: UR MOM


----------



## sick six

Car Club: ........ what happen chilly willy you get kick out of your club.


----------



## eric ramos

:burn: :rofl:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 19 2007, 11:12 PM~7031903
> *:cheesy:
> *


What happened to the topic where you busted that kid out? justnick or something like that :dunno:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Jan 19 2007, 01:48 PM~7032996
> *Car Club: ........ what happen chilly willy you get kick out of your club.
> *


yea i kicked him out


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 19 2007, 01:56 PM~7033088
> *What happened to the topic where you busted that kid out?  justnick  or something like that  :dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sick six

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 19 2007, 02:58 PM~7033115
> *yea i kicked him out
> *


it's about time :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Jan 19 2007, 02:00 PM~7033131
> *it's about time :thumbsup:
> *


u aint got more funny pics of that foo at work lol


----------



## sick six

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 19 2007, 03:01 PM~7033147
> *u aint got more funny pics of that foo at work lol
> *


i might i'll check he don't work here any more.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Jan 19 2007, 02:02 PM~7033166
> *i might i'll check he don't work here any more.
> *


yea he told me he got fired wat happened lol lo cacharon en el bano lol


----------



## sick six

they say cut back but idon't know theres no one to pick on :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Jan 19 2007, 02:06 PM~7033225
> *they say cut back but idon't know theres no one to pick on :biggrin:
> *


 :0 lol


----------



## NaturalHighII

DAM SO CHILLY WILLY GOT FIRED, MALILLAS, I DIDNT KNOW ABOUT THIS


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 20 2007, 01:12 AM~7033284
> *DAM SO CHILLY WILLY GOT FIRED, MALILLAS, I DIDNT KNOW ABOUT THIS
> *



He was a funny fooker too :tears:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 19 2007, 02:12 PM~7033284
> *DAM SO CHILLY WILLY GOT FIRED, MALILLAS, I DIDNT KNOW ABOUT THIS
> *


yea he told me like 2 weeks ago


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 19 2007, 02:16 PM~7033323
> *now he cant give me child support :tears:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## casper805

:wave: sup neal


----------



## PurpleLicious

Wassup ARTISTICS!!! :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 19 2007, 02:21 PM~7033381
> *Wassup ARTISTICS!!! :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


WAS UP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## casper805




----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 19 2007, 06:17 PM~7033346
> *:wave: sup neal
> *


 Hey hey 
:wave: :wave: :wave: ......... :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 20 2007, 01:23 AM~7033410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that's coming up soon. Reminds me, I gotta order prints of the pics for my registrations for PHX :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jan 19 2007, 02:34 PM~7033520
> *Hey hey
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  ......... :biggrin:
> *


ANYTHING NEW ON U KNOW WHO :angry:


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 19 2007, 06:36 PM~7033536
> *ANYTHING NEW ON U KNOW WHO  :angry:
> *


 Nahhhhhhh still MIA


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jan 19 2007, 02:49 PM~7033692
> *Nahhhhhhh still MIA
> *


ITS  HOMIE


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 19 2007, 04:03 PM~7033182
> *yea he told me he got fired wat happened lol lo cacharon en el bano lol
> *


atleast i have a job :angry: and now have another one starting monday :biggrin:


----------



## sick six

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 19 2007, 05:30 PM~7034501
> *atleast i have a job  :angry: and now have another one starting monday :biggrin:
> *


selling your ass on harbor isn't a job buey :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Jan 19 2007, 06:50 PM~7034606
> *by selling myass on harbor now thats a job buey :biggrin:
> *


get back on the coner and make me some money :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Jan 19 2007, 04:50 PM~7034606
> *selling your ass on harbor isn't a job buey :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## sick six

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 19 2007, 05:55 PM~7034625
> *i'll be on the coner and making  some money  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

:nono: :rofl:


----------



## sick six

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 19 2007, 03:01 PM~7033147
> *u aint got more funny pics of that foo at work lol
> *


here you go casper805


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Jan 19 2007, 07:13 PM~7035584
> *here you go casper805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lmfao


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Jan 19 2007, 02:56 PM~7033088-->
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the topic where you busted that kid out?  justnick  or something like that  :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dealeated
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sick six_@Jan 19 2007, 08:13 PM~7035584
> *here you go casper805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 is that art :0


----------



## sick six

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 19 2007, 08:16 PM~7035610
> *dealeated
> is that art :0
> *


yes it was at our christmas party..


----------



## eric ramos

why that fukre get fired? he was jackin of to porn?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Roger pm me your address


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Jan 19 2007, 09:13 PM~7035584
> *im in love with fool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now thats gangsta :biggrin:


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Jan 20 2007, 05:56 AM~7038160
> *:wave:
> *


wut it do bro


----------



## eric ramos

BORED!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 20 2007, 03:02 PM~7040672
> *BORED!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 I DONT GIVE A FUCK!!!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 20 2007, 03:02 PM~7040672
> *BORED!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 20 2007, 03:14 PM~7040778
> *x2
> *


X3


----------



## NaturalHighII

SUP PPL


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Jan 18 2007, 10:35 PM~7027182
> *DOES EVERYONE HAVE THERE 2007 LOW RIDER GIRLS CALENDAR?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEE ARTISTICS C.C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS FROM LOWRIDER MAGAZINE NOT THE CALENDAR!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I DO!! :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

4 Members: ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~, juangotti, casper805, NaturalHighII
:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

not yet


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Jan 18 2007, 10:38 PM~7027212
> *SEND ME $5.00 AND YOU WILL GET ONE CHILLY WILLIE... N OHHH YEAH YOU OWE ME MONEY?  DONT THINK I FORGOT
> *


Hey Angel, I know where u got those calendars homie..


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 20 2007, 07:31 PM~7041213
> *4 Members: ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~, juangotti, casper805, NaturalHighII
> :wave:
> *


x2


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Jan 19 2007, 07:13 PM~7035584
> *here you go casper805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


***** got posole teeth. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 20 2007, 04:34 PM~7041223
> ****** got posole teeth. :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


lol i got a better one h/o


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 20 2007, 04:35 PM~7041227
> *lol i got a better one h/o
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SUP CASPER! SUP HOMIES!! :wave:


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805

:0 its was only up for a quick second


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 20 2007, 05:39 PM~7041241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


when was this?? :cheesy:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 20 2007, 05:39 PM~7041244
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That plaque's bad homie!!!!! :cheesy: fuck yeah!! it's all bout:
=THEE ARTISTICS=


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 20 2007, 05:41 PM~7041248
> *:0  its was only up for a quick second
> *


where's that pix of Art?!? :angry: shit! I was gonna say something about it!lol... he needs a new shirt... I hate his hat "FORD" homie it's all bout "CHEVY"...lol..


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 20 2007, 04:42 PM~7041250
> *when was this?? :cheesy:
> *


along time ago


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck i wander off and did not see shit


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

a lil late socios i already posted that but with no pic :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 20 2007, 04:56 PM~7041300
> *a lil late socios i already posted that but with no pic :biggrin:
> *


where?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 18 2007, 02:39 PM~7021941
> *ART I SAW YOUR NAME IN THE MARCH ISSUE OF LRM CONGRATS ON WHATEVER THAT MEANS :biggrin:
> *


sorry socios too late


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 20 2007, 08:00 PM~7041315
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


ahahahahahahaha oh well


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 20 2007, 06:00 PM~7041318
> *ahahahahahahaha oh well
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 20 2007, 04:56 PM~7041300
> *a lil late socios i already posted that but with no pic :biggrin:
> *


yea foo but raul posted where it came out 
thanks raul


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

im the boss the owner, head honcho stack chips but dont call me nacho.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 20 2007, 05:38 PM~7041462
> *im the boss the owner, head honcho stack chips but dont call me nacho.
> *


dam foo it took u an hour to come up with that u got talent


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 20 2007, 05:40 PM~7041468
> *dam foo it took u an hour to come up with that  u got talent
> *


i didnt make it up. its mac dre.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 20 2007, 05:42 PM~7041478
> *i didnt make it up. its mac dre.
> *


no wonder it sounds stupid.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 20 2007, 05:49 PM~7041511
> *no wonder it sounds stupid.
> *


x2


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 20 2007, 05:49 PM~7041511
> *no wonder it sounds stupid.
> *


rauls mad.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 20 2007, 05:52 PM~7041523
> *rauls mad.
> *


at u


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 20 2007, 05:53 PM~7041530
> *at u
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 20 2007, 05:53 PM~7041537
> *:0
> *


yes I said it


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 20 2007, 05:54 PM~7041539
> *yes I said it
> *


 :0 the worlds gonna end


----------



## 817Lowrider

oh shit


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 20 2007, 05:53 PM~7041530
> *at u
> *


just dont hurt my frame.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 20 2007, 06:04 PM~7041579
> *just dont hurt my frame.
> *


u gonna get it with one skirt


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 20 2007, 06:05 PM~7041584
> *u gonna get it with one skirt
> *


ima have to slap a bitch...


----------



## casper805

ok anyone wana buy these theyr show chrome double twisted


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 20 2007, 06:09 PM~7041606
> *ok anyone wana buy these theyr show chrome double twisted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fender braces?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 20 2007, 06:13 PM~7041626
> *fender braces?
> *


yea


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 20 2007, 07:09 PM~7041606
> *ok anyone wana buy these theyr show chrome double twisted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHERE U GET THEM CAN I CALL U LIKE AT 10:00


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jan 20 2007, 06:44 PM~7041764
> *WHERE U GET THEM CAN I CALL U LIKE AT 10:00
> *


call right now foo


----------



## casper805

4 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: casper805
mk if ur hiding the money still hasnt gotten here


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

ARTR U ARE SO GAY...LETS GO TO DA JUNK \YARD TOMMORROW AFTER I GET OFF WORK SO I CAN SHOW U DA PUJMPS...


----------



## Lil Spanks

didnt belive me casper..penche wey


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 20 2007, 07:59 PM~7041864
> *didnt belive me casper..penche wey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



GOT ANY PICS OF THAT BIKE DAMN LOOKS SO FREAKIN OUTTA PLACE...DOSENT EVEN GO WIT THE THEME OF DA BIKE


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 20 2007, 06:59 PM~7041864
> *didnt belive me casper..penche wey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


when did i say i aint believe u puto the forks look all faded already


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 20 2007, 08:04 PM~7041900
> *when did i say i aint believe u puto the forks look all faded already
> *


damn! fools, stop fighting!lol...


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 20 2007, 07:08 PM~7041922
> *damn! fools, stop fighting!lol...
> *


naw fuck that fagget


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 20 2007, 09:12 PM~7041935
> *naw fuck that im a fagget
> *


thats right


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 20 2007, 07:14 PM~7041939
> *thats right im a *** that likes it up the ass
> *


whe know whe saw the donkey show


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 20 2007, 08:12 PM~7041935
> *naw fuck that fagget
> *


vete a la verga pinche Casper!!!!! :angry: j/k.. :roflmao: 

alright then, talk all the shit u wanna talk to each other..lol... :uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 20 2007, 07:19 PM~7041963
> *vete a la verga pinche Casper!!!!! :angry: j/k..  :roflmao:
> 
> alright then, talk all the shit u wanna talk to each other..lol... :uh:
> *


  ey call me right now n ill tell u about the seat n ur frame


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 20 2007, 08:14 PM~7041939
> *thats right
> *


sup Art! :wave:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 20 2007, 08:20 PM~7041970
> *  ey call me right now n ill tell u about the seat n ur frame
> *


orale homie, I'll try to call u right now, or maybe at 9...


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 20 2007, 07:22 PM~7041980
> *orale homie, I'll try to call u right now, or maybe at 9...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## casper805

art u still owe me 
pedals,goose neck,chainguard,n my chain


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 20 2007, 09:15 PM~7041948
> *hey did anybody se me in  the donkey show
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 20 2007, 09:25 PM~7041996
> *art u still owe me
> pedals,goose neck,chainguard,n my chain
> *


i dont owe you shit :angry:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 20 2007, 07:26 PM~7041997
> *i love it when lil guy calls n talks dirty to me  :biggrin: *


 :uh: ***


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 20 2007, 07:26 PM~7041999
> *i dont owe you shit :angry:
> *


fuck u bitch weres my shit


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 20 2007, 09:27 PM~7042002
> *fuck u bitch weres my shit
> *


fuck u :angry:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 20 2007, 07:29 PM~7042013
> *fuck u :angry:
> *


vete a la verga puto


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 20 2007, 09:31 PM~7042022
> *vete a la verga puto
> *


put my cock back in your mouth and shut up


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 20 2007, 06:59 PM~7041864
> *didnt belive me casper..penche wey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks shity. parts dont belong on it and dont go with the theme.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 20 2007, 07:32 PM~7042027
> *put my cock back in your mouth and shut up
> *


go bang victor bitch


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 20 2007, 08:32 PM~7042033
> *go bang victor bitch
> *


FUCK U STUPID ASS


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jan 20 2007, 07:33 PM~7042035
> *FUCK MY STUPID ASS ART
> *


fucken jotos


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jan 20 2007, 07:33 PM~7042035
> *FUCK U STUPID ASS
> *


u gonna call or wat bitch


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 20 2007, 09:34 PM~7042037
> *fucken jotos
> *


fuck you....turn around and bit the pillow....im not done with you yet bicth


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

CASPER WAT DO U NEED DA PARTS FOR RITE NOW, U DNT EVEN GOT A BIKE

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
LOL


PILLOW BITTER


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jan 20 2007, 07:45 PM~7042077
> *CASPER WAT DO U NEED DA PARTS FOR RITE NOW, U DNT EVEN GOT A BIKE
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> LOL
> IM A PILLOW BITTER
> *


dam foo que pendejo estas to sell them stupid


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jan 20 2007, 09:45 PM~7042077
> *CASPER WAT DO U NEED DA PARTS FOR RITE NOW, U DNT EVEN GOT A BIKE
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> LOL
> PILLOW BITTER
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

whats up kazma64


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 20 2007, 08:46 PM~7042082
> *dam foo que pendejo estas to sell them stupid
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jan 20 2007, 07:48 PM~7042088
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


BITCH GO MAKE ANOTHER NAME TO HIDE FROM PEOPLE


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

OSO AINT ANSWER DA PHONE


SO ARE WE GONNA GO TO DA JUNKYARD TOMORRO


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 20 2007, 10:46 PM~7042082
> *dam foo que pendejo estas to sell them stupid
> *


you dont have a bike casper what happen to it


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 20 2007, 08:49 PM~7042096
> *you dont have a bike casper what happen to it
> *


I STOLE IT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jan 20 2007, 07:50 PM~7042100
> *I STOLE IT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: FUCK U STUPID


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 20 2007, 08:50 PM~7042106
> *:angry:  FUCK U STUPID
> *


DNT TRIP


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jan 20 2007, 08:49 PM~7042094
> *OSO AINT ANSWER DA PHONE
> SO ARE WE GONNA GO TO DA JUNKYARD TOMORRO
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jan 20 2007, 07:51 PM~7042109
> *DNT TRIP
> *


IMA TELL SIC TO BONDO A DILDO TO UR SEAT POST SO U HAVE SOMEWERE TO SIT


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 20 2007, 09:52 PM~7042118
> *IMA TELL SIC TO BONDO A DILDO TO MY SEAT POST SO I HAVE SOMEWERE TO SIT
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 20 2007, 07:53 PM~7042123
> *:cheesy:
> *


SAME OLD ART BACKING UP HIS LIL SEX TOY VICTOR


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 20 2007, 10:52 PM~7042118
> *IMA TELL SIC TO BONDO A DILDO TO UR SEAT POST SO U HAVE SOMEWERE TO SIT
> *


thats some funny shit


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 20 2007, 09:54 PM~7042125
> *SAME OLD ART THATS I LOVE*


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 20 2007, 08:02 PM~7042170
> *
> *


DID U GO TO THE SHOW WITH OSCAR TODAY OR NO?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 20 2007, 08:54 PM~7042125
> *SAME OLD ART BACKING UP HIS LIL SEX TOY VICTOR
> *


U ARE JUST HATING CUZ I HAD HIM BEFORE U


----------



## casper805

:uh:


> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jan 20 2007, 08:07 PM~7042198
> *U ARE JUST HATING CUZ I HAD HIM BEFORE U
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 20 2007, 10:02 PM~7042174
> *DID U GO TO THE SHOW WITH OSCAR TODAY OR NO?
> *


NO CUZ ALL THEY WERE GIVING OUT WERE 1ST PLACE TROPHIES NO CAT......I HEARD ALL THE INFO AND DIDNT THINK IS WAS WORTH IT


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 20 2007, 11:14 PM~7042226
> *NO CUZ ALL THEY WERE GIVING OUT WERE 1ST PLACE TROPHIES NO CAT......I HEARD ALL THE INFO AND DIDNT THINK IS WAS WORTH IT
> *


are you coming to Houston homie


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 20 2007, 08:14 PM~7042226
> *NO CUZ ALL THEY WERE GIVING OUT WERE 1ST PLACE TROPHIES NO CAT......I HEARD ALL THE INFO AND DIDNT THINK IS WAS WORTH IT
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 20 2007, 10:15 PM~7042229
> *are you coming to Houston homie
> *


IM PLANING ON IT...BUT I GOT TO SEE ABOUT$$$$$


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 20 2007, 11:19 PM~7042253
> *IM PLANING ON IT...BUT I GOT TO SEE ABOUT$$$$$
> *


already hope to meat you there if you do show up


----------



## Lil Spanks

THIS IS CASPER WHEN HE SEE'S ME


----------



## Lil Spanks

.....CASPER.................ME........................


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 20 2007, 07:46 PM~7041774
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: casper805
> mk if ur hiding the money still hasnt gotten here
> *


 :guns: :machinegun: i aint hidin im sick as hell :barf: and monday u shuld get it


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Jan 21 2007, 02:54 AM~7043886
> *:guns:  :machinegun: i aint hidin im sick as hell :barf: and monday u shuld get it
> *


lol ur just like eric n monchis he had to go get medicine lol


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## eric ramos

punk ass **** especialy art :wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 21 2007, 10:57 AM~7045252
> *punk ass **** especialy art :wave:
> *


sup bitch :wave:


----------



## eric ramos

SUP MIJA :wave: x10000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 21 2007, 11:09 AM~7045349
> *SUP MIJA :wave: x10000000000000000000000000000000
> *


bored  u?


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## eric ramos

yes im bored


----------



## casper805

post up ur avitar


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

Wazz Up Familia!!! :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

wut it dew


----------



## casper805

was up mi familia


----------



## eric ramos

whos avitart 
sup to all


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 21 2007, 01:20 PM~7046146
> *whos avitart
> sup to all
> *


urs puto


----------



## eric ramos

its just says eric ramos
and new mexico chapter
nena did it for me :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 21 2007, 12:57 PM~7045252
> *punk ass **** especialy art :wave:
> *


 :0 :tears:


----------



## casper805

ok for anyone especialy lompoc chapter this guys in the 805 i think hes the one that did casino dreaming 2 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=270559&hl=


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

hello


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 21 2007, 08:27 PM~7047766
> *:wave:
> *


damn you board too?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 21 2007, 07:04 PM~7048584
> *damn you board too?
> *


yea


----------



## mortalkombat2

:barf: :happysad: hello


----------



## eric ramos

HAVENT SEEN U HERE MK


----------



## mortalkombat2

i have a bad sickness


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

WATS UP GUYS


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

ART CHECK YOUR PM'S AND GET BACK AT ME


----------



## NorCalLux




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 22 2007, 12:56 PM~7053760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## casper805

fucken lowforlife almost got this topic to page 2 lol but it aint gonna happen


----------



## 86' Chevy

what?? come on now.


----------



## 86' Chevy

now I get it sorry homie is there a way I could get in this club??


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Jan 22 2007, 03:44 PM~7056427
> *now I get it sorry homie is there a way I could get in this club??
> *


wat u got ?


----------



## 86' Chevy

a lowrider bike.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Jan 22 2007, 03:46 PM~7056448
> *a lowrider bike.
> *


pics


----------



## 86' Chevy

http://img398.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kyle038kj8.jpg

here it is.


----------



## eric ramos

could u mod it maybe?


----------



## 86' Chevy

whats that??


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Jan 22 2007, 03:58 PM~7056580
> *whats that??
> *


do body work on it


----------



## eric ramos

tanks skirts and change some parts or somting
were are u located at 2?


----------



## 86' Chevy

Idaho and I do not know how to weld!!!


----------



## eric ramos

well then why dont u mod some shit on it and then hit us back up huh :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 22 2007, 04:07 PM~7056666
> *well then why dont u mod some shit on it and then hit us back up huh :thumbsup:
> *


were the fuck is idaho?


----------



## eric ramos

look it up its a state worst than nm


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 22 2007, 04:20 PM~7056775
> *look it up its a state worst than nm
> *


naw u do it


----------



## NaturalHighII

lol idaho is by oregon


----------



## eric ramos

k


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 22 2007, 03:42 PM~7056413
> *fucken lowforlife almost got this topic to page 2 lol but it aint gonna happen
> *


i dont get. im stupid.


----------



## eric ramos

wacha pendeja
idaho is the potatoe state noting good up there and its on the top of nevada


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

i got a chromd china frame with old rusty parts and one white wall. can i join.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 22 2007, 04:38 PM~7056960
> *i got a chromd china frame with old rusty parts and one white wall. can i join.
> *


NO WHE DONT EXCEPT WHITE WALLS U NEED SOME BLACK TIRES


----------



## 86' Chevy

so........


----------



## eric ramos

nope we dont like to take charity :biggrin: we are not unicef u kno 
ull need to mod the bike or somting


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

lowforlife to be an official member you have to get jumped for a minute and a half.


----------



## 86' Chevy

no way really!! I have got that done before.lol hahahah :angry:


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 22 2007, 05:44 PM~7057032
> *lowforlife to be an official member you have to get jumped for a minute and a half.
> *


and shot at with a shotgun


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 22 2007, 04:40 PM~7056985
> *NO WHE DONT EXCEPT WHITE WALLS U NEED SOME BLACK TIRES
> *


im on it.


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 22 2007, 04:44 PM~7057032
> *lowforlife to be an official member you have to get jumped for a minute and a half.
> *


i rememebr the day i joined, cant froget


----------



## 86' Chevy

naw I do not want to be in your club!!!


----------



## NaturalHighII

DAm yall scared lil homie away


----------



## 2$hort

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 22 2007, 05:50 PM~7057105
> *DAm yall scared lil homie away
> *


LOL


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Jan 22 2007, 04:45 PM~7057042
> *no way really!! I have got that done before.lol hahahah :angry:
> *


im not playing. you should see the scar eric got.


----------



## NorCalLux

eric got his ass beat down big time when he joined


----------



## NaturalHighII

and for our sponsors, its much worse


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 22 2007, 05:03 PM~7057234
> *and for our sponsors, its much worse
> *


pics?


----------



## NaturalHighII

pics of what?


----------



## NaturalHighII

wheres everyone


----------



## Lil Spanks

eric and casper..i need to talk to you both...


----------



## NaturalHighII

what about me chilly willy, lets take a walk come on


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 22 2007, 07:02 PM~7058247
> *eric and casper..i need to talk to you both...
> *


WTF DO U WANT


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 22 2007, 07:02 PM~7058247
> *eric and casper..i need to talk to you both...
> *


000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 SNAP! :0 
some one fucked up.


----------



## NaturalHighII

I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME THE NEWEST MEMBER TO THEE ARTISTICS B.C.:

lowforlife REPRESENTING THE IDAHO CHAPTER WITH HIS BLUE STREET


----------



## 86' Chevy

Thank you homie!!!


----------



## mortalkombat2

:barf: if anyone cares im still sick lol


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Jan 22 2007, 09:34 PM~7059223
> *Thank you homie!!!
> *


  welcome


----------



## NaturalHighII

what are you sick of,probably your bike, donate it to me,lol


----------



## 86' Chevy

Thank you


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Jan 22 2007, 10:37 PM~7059253
> *    :barf: if anyone cares im still sick lol
> *


flu??????


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 22 2007, 08:30 PM~7059195
> *I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME THE NEWEST MEMBER TO THEE ARTISTICS B.C.:
> 
> lowforlife REPRESENTING THE IDAHO CHAPTER WITH HIS BLUE STREET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


idaho chapter wat other bikes are in it?


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 22 2007, 09:39 PM~7059270
> *flu??????
> *


pm sent. casper u get the money?


----------



## Lil Spanks

the flu can get to you bro


----------



## NaturalHighII

yup that flu can really get you


----------



## Lil Spanks

im sorry i gave it to you roger.......


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Jan 22 2007, 08:59 PM~7059466
> *pm sent. casper u get the money?
> *


no pm n no money


----------



## NaturalHighII

hell nah i didnt get it from you


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 22 2007, 10:06 PM~7059541
> *no pm n no money
> *


the pm wus goin 2 art to tell him wut im sick of. and 2morrow i hope


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 22 2007, 10:04 PM~7059522
> *yup that flu can really get you
> *


 :tears: its worst


----------



## casper805

MAY 6, ORANGE COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS-COSTA MESA CA.


----------



## casper805

(casper805 @ May 6 2006, 10:05 PM) 
i would like to welcome our newest member to THEE ARTISTICS bike club 
brownpride lpc b.c


THIS IS WHEN OSO JOINED


QUOTE(CHILLY WILLY @ May 29 2006, 10:54 PM) 
OK I LIKE TO MEET OUR NEWEST MEMBER AND REPRESENTING NM....MR..ERIC RAMOS




WHEN ERIC JOINED



QUOTE(casper805 @ Jun 21 2006, 10:57 PM) 
I WANT TO CONGRADULATE TEARS OF A CLOWN 2 ON BEING THE NEWEST MEMBER OF THEE ARTISTICS FLORIDA CHAPTER




THIS IS WHEN FERNANDO JOINED



QUOTE(casper805 @ Jun 23 2006, 08:48 PM) 
OK I WANT TO CONGRADULATE THE NEWEST CHAPTER TO THEE ARTISTICS BIKE CLUB 
THEE ARTISTICS LOS ANGELES CHAPTER
ALSO TO THE MEMBERS ROGER AND AZTECBIKE CONGRADULATION HOMIES




WHEN ANGEL AND ROGER JOINED


QUOTE(CHILLY WILLY @ Jun 30 2006, 10:00 PM) 
I LIKE TO WELCOME THE NEWEST MEMBER OF THE VENTURA CHAPTER......bluepridelowride13



when jesse joined




here eric i told u i posted i before


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by kingpin64_@Jan 7 2007, 11:46 AM~6926000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf eric wat were u dong


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

WATS UP HOMIES


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

DAMN I HAVE MISSED ALOT MK IS DYING FROM DA FLU, WE GETTIN MORE CHAPTERS, N ART IS GETTING GAYER N GAYER BY THE POST, N CASPER MAN U JUST PIMPIN ART OUT FOR DA MONEY..DATS MY HOODRAT, AH CASPER HOW MUCH FOR DA STEERING WHEEL, TRY N KEEP IT IN DA CLUB FOO, DNT SELL IT OUT OF DA CLUB HOMIE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jan 23 2007, 12:41 PM~7062621
> *DAMN I HAVE MISSED ALOT MK IS DYING FROM DA FLU, WE GETTIN MORE CHAPTERS, N ART IS GETTING GAYER N GAYER BY THE POST, N CASPER MAN U JUST PIMPIN ART OUT FOR DA MONEY..DATS MY HOODRAT, AH CASPER HOW MUCH FOR DA STEERING WHEEL, TRY N KEEP IT IN DA CLUB FOO, DNT SELL IT OUT OF DA CLUB HOMIE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## 817Lowrider

Well I am now going to work when I get off, I'll holla at yall.
Deuce for them *TEXAS* boys holding it down for *THE ARTISTICS*.


----------



## casper805

mk moneyorder came in today


----------



## 86' Chevy

How is it it going I would like to get to know you all my name is Kyle.


----------



## 86' Chevy

An old pic of my bike.  






















sorry if it dose not work.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 23 2007, 01:58 PM~7063783
> *Well I am now going to work when I get off, I'll holla at yall.
> Deuce  for them TEXAS boys holding it down for THE ARTISTICS.
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Jan 23 2007, 05:13 PM~7065174
> *How is it it going I would like to get to know you all my name is Kyle.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Jan 23 2007, 03:13 PM~7065174
> *How is it it going I would like to get to know you all my name is Kyle.
> *


sup homie they call me casper


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 23 2007, 06:37 PM~7066120
> *sup  homie they call me casper
> *


OR ************** OR MOST OF ALL PILLOW BITTER


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jan 23 2007, 05:43 PM~7066154
> *IM ************** OR MOST OF ALL PILLOW BITTER
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 23 2007, 07:37 PM~7066120
> *sup  homie they call me casper the gayest goast ever....
> *


 :angry: ***


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 22 2007, 09:30 PM~7059195
> *I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME THE NEWEST MEMBER TO THEE ARTISTICS B.C.:
> 
> lowforlife REPRESENTING THE IDAHO CHAPTER WITH HIS BLUE STREET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WELCOME "LOWFORLIFE"!!


----------



## NaturalHighII

SUP PPL


----------



## NaturalHighII

SUP PPL


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 23 2007, 08:04 PM~7066272
> *WELCOME "LOWFORLIFE"!!  i pimp all these hoes
> *


 :0 :cheesy: UR MY HERO BRO


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Jan 23 2007, 04:13 PM~7065174
> *How is it it going I would like to get to know you all my name is Kyle.
> *


R you WHITE??


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 23 2007, 07:06 PM~7066284
> *:0  :cheesy: UR MY HERO BRO
> *


YOU KNOW IT! :cheesy:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 23 2007, 02:39 AM~7061108
> *(casper805 @ May 6 2006, 10:05 PM)
> i would like to welcome our newest member to THEE ARTISTICS bike club
> brownpride lpc b.c
> THIS IS WHEN OSO JOINED
> QUOTE(CHILLY WILLY @ May 29 2006, 10:54 PM)
> OK I LIKE TO MEET OUR NEWEST MEMBER AND REPRESENTING NM....MR..ERIC RAMOS
> WHEN ERIC JOINED
> QUOTE(casper805 @ Jun 21 2006, 10:57 PM)
> I WANT TO CONGRADULATE TEARS OF A CLOWN 2 ON BEING THE NEWEST MEMBER OF THEE ARTISTICS FLORIDA CHAPTER
> THIS IS WHEN FERNANDO JOINED
> QUOTE(casper805 @ Jun 23 2006, 08:48 PM)
> OK I WANT TO CONGRADULATE THE NEWEST CHAPTER TO THEE ARTISTICS BIKE CLUB
> THEE ARTISTICS LOS ANGELES CHAPTER
> ALSO TO THE MEMBERS ROGER AND AZTECBIKE CONGRADULATION HOMIES
> WHEN ANGEL AND ROGER JOINED
> QUOTE(CHILLY WILLY @ Jun 30 2006, 10:00 PM)
> I LIKE TO WELCOME THE NEWEST MEMBER OF THE VENTURA CHAPTER......bluepridelowride13
> when jesse joined
> here eric i told u i posted i before
> *


HEY WHERE AM I?? I THOUGHT I WAS SPECIAL FOR U


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 23 2007, 06:22 PM~7066410
> *HEY WHERE AM I?? I THOUGHT I WAS SPECIAL FOR U
> *


 pinche joto. :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

idaho ? :ugh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 23 2007, 06:37 PM~7066516
> *idaho ? :ugh:
> *


ya guey eceptalo i callate


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 23 2007, 06:22 PM~7066410
> *HEY WHERE AM I?? I THOUGHT I WAS SPECIAL FOR U
> *


pinche joto este guey u joined when osa joined 
the only special person for me is my lady guey


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 23 2007, 07:37 PM~7066516
> *idaho ? :ugh:
> *


like 505 slammers is much better :uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 23 2007, 07:00 PM~7066696
> *like 505 slammers is much better  :uh:
> *


 :0 :burn:


----------



## casper805

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: casper805, eric ramos, Artistic3, ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~
:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 23 2007, 08:03 PM~7066726
> *:0  :burn:
> *


 :cheesy: YA SABES CULERO


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 23 2007, 07:12 PM~7066825
> *:cheesy: YA SABES CULERO
> *


lol este guey get him back


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 23 2007, 07:36 PM~7066513
> *pinche joto. :uh:
> *


PUNA!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

MEH WHY ?\


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 23 2007, 07:21 PM~7066952
> *PUNA!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


ASI NO SE ESCRIBE GUEY 
PUñAL


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

HEY IS THE NEW MEMBER WHITE? O QUE ONDA HOMIES??


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 23 2007, 08:22 PM~7066968
> *ASI NO SE ESCRIBE GUEY
> PUñAL
> *


YEAH I KNOW BUT I DON'T KNOW HOW TO TYPE THE "N" IN PUNAL,LOL... :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

FUK UR COUCH CASPER


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 23 2007, 07:22 PM~7066969
> *HEY IS THE NEW MEMBER WHITE? O QUE ONDA HOMIES??
> *


IDK FOO


----------



## 817Lowrider

TEXAS repping in this bitch
THEE ARTISTICS


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 23 2007, 08:30 PM~7067075
> *IDK FOO
> *


I wonder if he is..lol...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 23 2007, 11:04 PM~7067579
> *I wonder if he is..lol...
> *


yeah he's white


----------



## NaturalHighII

sup putos


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 23 2007, 09:27 PM~7068427
> *sup putos
> *


u got anyones money yet?


----------



## NaturalHighII

NOPE HAVENT GOT NO ONES
I NEED THEM BY THE END BY THIS WEEK SO I CAN ORDER THEM,HURRY UP AND SHIP YOUR MONEY PEOPLE


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 23 2007, 09:32 PM~7068475
> *NOPE HAVENT GOT NO ONES
> I NEED THEM BY THE END BY THIS WEEK SO I CAN ORDER THEM,HURRY UP AND SHIP YOUR MONEY PEOPLE
> *


ok i got mks money today


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 24 2007, 12:32 AM~7068475
> *NOPE HAVENT GOT NO ONES
> I NEED THEM BY THE END BY THIS WEEK SO I CAN ORDER THEM,HURRY UP AND SHIP YOUR MONEY PEOPLE
> *


You should have mine by Thursday if not sooner.


----------



## somerstyle

sup gangsters


----------



## NaturalHighII

better hurry up and send it


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@Jan 23 2007, 09:38 PM~7068536
> *sup gangsters
> *


sp foo anything new to ur sons bike except for wat u showed me?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Jan 23 2007, 04:47 PM~7065409
> *An old pic of my bike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry if it dose not work.
> *


u in a new club now homie.. u got new sponsors also :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2007, 12:43 AM~7068581
> *u in a new club now homie.. u got new sponsors also :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## somerstyle

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 23 2007, 11:41 PM~7068563
> *sp foo anything new to ur sons bike except for wat u showed me?
> *


not yet still working on it


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@Jan 23 2007, 10:31 PM~7068997
> *not yet still working on it
> *


i heard


----------



## bad news




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

HI.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 24 2007, 07:49 AM~7070174
> *HI.
> *


stfu


----------



## NaturalHighII

wheres everyone


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 24 2007, 02:11 PM~7073649
> *wheres everyone
> *


school :dunno:


----------



## NaturalHighII

im getting out of school in about 5 minutes


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 24 2007, 02:19 PM~7073732
> *im getting out of school in about 5 minutes
> *


i was working on monchis frame


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 24 2007, 06:49 AM~7070174
> *HI.
> *


sup foo


----------



## somerstyle

whats going down casper

i seen that steering wheel that shit is tight


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@Jan 24 2007, 02:58 PM~7074135
> *whats going down casper
> 
> i seen that steering wheel that shit is tight
> *


i told u just cause i know u 249 :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

i heard roger just got a hydro pump


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2007, 10:43 PM~7068581
> *u in a new club now homie.. u got new sponsors also :uh:
> *


this is the best responce
homie u need to step ur game up if u expect to be in a club so do some mods paint it with sic and get better parts


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 24 2007, 03:47 PM~7074580
> *this is the best responce
> homie u need to step ur game up if u expect to be in a club so do some mods paint it with sic and get better parts
> *


and no more whoring like eric use to do


----------



## 86' Chevy

hey everyone how is it going??


----------



## eric ramos

not much u need to start cleain up ur act homie u have our name now and u have to rep it up and not ruin our rep u kno


----------



## 86' Chevy

yes sir I will do so thank you for the advice!!


----------



## eric ramos

not advice we expect it 
and get on chat


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Jan 24 2007, 04:00 PM~7074699
> *yes sir I will do so thank you for the advice!!
> *


u got pics of the rest of the bikes u guys got over there ?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 24 2007, 04:02 PM~7074715
> *not advice we expect it
> and get on chat
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rusty193

Nice stuff!


----------



## eric ramos

LOWFORLIFE GET IN CHAT


----------



## 86' Chevy

I understand Homie thank you!~!


----------



## 86' Chevy

How do I get on chat it will not work.THank you


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Jan 24 2007, 04:05 PM~7074740
> *Nice stuff!
> *


thanks homie wat u got ?


----------



## 86' Chevy

yeah yeah cool homie!!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Jan 24 2007, 04:12 PM~7074792
> *yeah yeah cool homie!!
> *


pics of the other memebers?


----------



## 86' Chevy

sorry homie at the time I am the olny member of me chapter arounfd here.Thank you.


----------



## 86' Chevy

dont be sorry it is okay everyone makes mistakes.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

SUP GUYS!


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

que onda homie! :wave:


----------



## eric ramos

que tranza guey hows ur bike puto any progres?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 24 2007, 06:52 PM~7076347
> *que tranza guey hows ur bike puto any progres?
> *


going good. i got enough for paint. and saving up for parts. its gonna come out good just takes time.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 24 2007, 06:52 PM~7076347
> *que tranza guey hows ur bike puto any progres?
> *


chat?


----------



## eric ramos

fuga


----------



## NaturalHighII

Sup homies


----------



## eric ramos

:wave:


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 24 2007, 07:07 PM~7076496
> *going good. i got enough for paint. and saving up for parts. its gonna come out good just takes time.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

wut up dogs


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 24 2007, 09:48 PM~7078402
> *wut up dogs
> *


sup foo wat u doing?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 25 2007, 12:48 AM~7078408
> *sup foo wat u doing?
> *


chillen homie just got off work


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 24 2007, 09:52 PM~7078436
> *chillen homie just got off work
> *


weres my pb&j ese


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 25 2007, 12:53 AM~7078448
> *weres my pb&j ese
> *


not today fool just ate


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 24 2007, 09:54 PM~7078464
> *not today fool just ate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol go buy me an ultimate cheesburger


----------



## 817Lowrider

aye Roger did you get my m.o. yet


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 24 2007, 10:02 PM~7078549
> *aye Roger did you get my m.o. yet
> *


este guey when u send it?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 25 2007, 01:03 AM~7078559
> *este guey when u send it?
> *


Saturday
and wtf is a guey


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 24 2007, 10:07 PM~7078606
> *Saturday
> and wtf is a guey
> *


a bull with no balls


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 25 2007, 01:09 AM~7078621
> *a bull with no balls
> *


I'm a bull with big ball's :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 24 2007, 10:10 PM~7078629
> *I'm a bull with small ball's :biggrin:
> *


igual que eric


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: good morin fuker


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup home boy


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 24 2007, 10:02 PM~7078549
> *aye Roger did you get my m.o. yet
> *


 i havent got anything


----------



## casper805




----------



## 86' Chevy




----------



## eric ramos

:uh: whore


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY JUAN I JUST GOT YOUR MONEY ORDER


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

EY ROGER U KNO MY DECISION SO LET E KNO WATS UP


----------



## NaturalHighII

ok we made the decision already


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 25 2007, 05:31 PM~7086147
> *ok we made the decision already
> *


wat desision?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 25 2007, 03:34 PM~7084337
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's nice homie!


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 24 2007, 07:52 PM~7076347
> *que tranza guey hows ur bike puto any progres?
> *


Chale, Casper has my frame, and naw, there's not enough feria, so I'm saving up right now  :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

bah que la chingada guey 
do u even have parts for it?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 24 2007, 11:07 PM~7078606
> *Saturday
> and wtf is a guey
> *


Chale homie! u ain't Mexican or what?..lol..


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 25 2007, 08:00 PM~7087093
> *bah que la chingada guey
> do u even have parts for it?
> *


Well simon, but not cuztom parts... just regular flat twisted... :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

cant u get square hit up bone hell sell dirt cheap shit :thumbsup:
fuk the laser cut shti cus that more pricey


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 25 2007, 08:10 PM~7087201
> * cant u get square hit up bone hell sell dirt cheap shit :thumbsup:
> fuk the laser cut shti cus that more pricey
> *


lol... I know, I'm gonna sell all my bike and then save up more money for parts for "Suavecito"  SQUARE TWISTED!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

and then sic paint that shit huh damn that be clean even with out faced shit


----------



## eric ramos

fuk u art :wave: cHILLY WILLY orita ill hit u ukp or ur goign to sleep already?


----------



## casper805

2 Members: casper805, CHILLY WILLY


fucken fagget chilly willy :angry:


----------



## *SEEZER*

HAHAHA YEAH WE ALMOST TO 100...LOL NOTHIN COMPARED TO 658 THOUGH..LMAO


----------



## *SEEZER*

OH NEW PAGE FOR YA...659!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jan 25 2007, 09:58 PM~7089315
> *HAHAHA YEAH WE ALMOST TO 100...LOL NOTHIN COMPARED TO 658 THOUGH..LMAO
> *


659 now :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

wut it dew bros


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 25 2007, 10:19 PM~7089563
> *wut it dew bros
> *


u just got out of work?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 26 2007, 01:26 AM~7089639
> *u just got out of work?
> *


yup


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 25 2007, 10:30 PM~7089672
> *yup
> *


whens the build up gonna start?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 26 2007, 01:35 AM~7089721
> *whens the build up gonna start?
> *


supossed to be today


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 25 2007, 10:38 PM~7089752
> *supossed to be today
> *


well wat happened?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 26 2007, 01:40 AM~7089778
> *well wat happened?
> *


i dont know maybe he had other shit im not that much in a hurry
he knows what hes doing :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 26 2007, 04:03 AM~7091045
> *i dont know maybe he  had other shit im not that much  in a hurry
> he knows whar hes doing :biggrin:
> *


wat u doing up so early guey?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 26 2007, 07:15 AM~7091061
> *wat u doing up so early guey?
> *


i just got up and check all my mail and of course L.I.L. :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## sick six

what up casper 805 how you doing homie.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Jan 26 2007, 04:37 PM~7096796
> *what up casper 805 how you doing homie.
> *


not much u ?
wats up u guys miss picking on art huh lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 25 2007, 10:08 PM~7087969
> *2 Members: casper805, CHILLY WILLY
> fuck me chilly willy  :angry:
> *


 :cheesy: o.k


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 26 2007, 05:21 PM~7097092
> *:cheesy: o.k
> *


 :uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jan 25 2007, 09:59 PM~7089332
> *OH NEW PAGE FOR YA...659!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

Wazz up homies!!!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 26 2007, 05:31 PM~7097189
> *Wazz up homies!!!
> *


weres osa been at?


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 26 2007, 07:08 PM~7098026
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 26 2007, 07:08 PM~7098026
> *
> *


ANYTHING NEW ABOUT THE TOYDRIVE?


----------



## casper805

*THEE ARTISTICS BIKE CLUB
LOS ANGELES, ORANGE COUNTY, VENTURA COUNTY, LOMPOC, NEX MEXICO, ARIZONA, FLORIDA, IDAHO, TEXAS*


----------



## Lil Spanks

:tongue:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 26 2007, 07:16 PM~7098103
> *:tongue:
> *


:wave:


----------



## sick six

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 26 2007, 06:17 PM~7097061
> *not much u ?
> wats up u guys miss picking on art huh lol
> *


we still pick on him he delivers our parts now.he look like a pervert driving a van.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Jan 26 2007, 09:19 PM~7098135
> *we still pick on him he delivers our parts now.he look like a pervert driving a van.
> *


HATER


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Jan 26 2007, 07:19 PM~7098135
> *we still pick on him he delivers our parts now.he look like a pervert driving a van.
> *


the mistery machine


----------



## Lil Spanks

SCOOBY DOOOOO


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 26 2007, 07:22 PM~7098154
> *SCOOBY DOOOOO
> *


want a scooby snack?


----------



## Lil Spanks

HAHAHA....NO...UNLESS ITS WEED


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 26 2007, 07:24 PM~7098170
> *HAHAHA....NO...UNLESS ITS WEED
> *


weed brownie?


----------



## Lil Spanks

U KNOW IT


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 26 2007, 07:34 PM~7098266
> *U KNOW IT
> *


tell angel to go to the kitchen n make some more :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

que tranza camaradas?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 26 2007, 07:54 PM~7098446
> *que tranza camaradas?
> *


:wave:


----------



## speedy187

:wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Jan 26 2007, 07:59 PM~7098489
> *:wave:
> *


SUP PUTO U STILL COLD LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 26 2007, 09:54 PM~7098446
> *que tranza camaradas?
> *


WHORE


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 26 2007, 08:04 PM~7098549
> *WHORE
> *


WERE ARE THE SHIRTS :angry:


----------



## speedy187

:biggrin: not anymore i have my sheets


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 26 2007, 10:05 PM~7098558
> *WERE ARE MY TAMPONES:angry:
> *


DONT TELL ME.. :angry:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 26 2007, 08:14 PM~7098638
> *UP MY ASS  :biggrin:
> *


ok u can keep them


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Jan 26 2007, 08:10 PM~7098604
> *:biggrin:  not anymore i have my sheets
> *


from the swapmeet


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 26 2007, 10:14 PM~7098644
> *ok u can put the tapmones in my ass cuz im bleeding
> *


 :uh:


----------



## speedy187

you know it i just need one more shirt ill buy urs


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0


----------



## eric ramos

*****


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Jan 26 2007, 08:16 PM~7098662
> *you know it i just need one more shirt ill buy urs
> *


lol este guey


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 26 2007, 10:19 PM~7098691
> *casper is a *****
> *


i know huh


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: this fuker


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :guns:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 26 2007, 08:20 PM~7098701
> *i droped the soap eric
> *


dam u guys playing those prison games :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 26 2007, 10:23 PM~7098740
> *dam guys i like playing those prison games  *


u get pased around for a pack of smokes?? :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

in prison...casper will look like a big jessica abla in 5 months....... :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 26 2007, 08:24 PM~7098757
> *i get pased around for a pack of smokes?? :uh:
> *


i dont smoke foo but i think eric sayd he wanted u to be his bitch


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 26 2007, 08:26 PM~7098784
> *in prison...casper will look like a big jessica abla in 5 months....... :roflmao:
> *


lol este guey


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 26 2007, 10:26 PM~7098786
> *i dont smoke foo but i get passed around for cookies
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

eric...a mexican paris hiton....


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 26 2007, 08:28 PM~7098805
> *:uh:
> *


lol ok foo u win


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 26 2007, 08:29 PM~7098818
> *eric...a mexican paris hiton....
> *


lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 26 2007, 10:29 PM~7098820
> *lol ok foo u win
> *


i wanna hear it.....whos your daddy


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 26 2007, 08:31 PM~7098837
> *i wanna say it.....casper's my daddy
> *


dam right bitch respect ur daddy


----------



## eric ramos

paris hilton que chingado'?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 26 2007, 10:32 PM~7098860
> *dam right bitchi suck my daddys dick
> *


oh yea :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 26 2007, 08:37 PM~7098914
> *oh yea :cheesy:
> *


no mames guey te pasas aveses


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 27 2006, 06:53 PM~5328659
> *HERES ONE OF THE O.G MEMBERS ,QUE NO?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is he still around? His bike is very clean.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 26 2007, 10:43 PM~7098990
> *Is he still around? His bike is very clean.
> *


YEA HE STILL AROUND


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 26 2007, 08:46 PM~7099025
> *YEA HE STILL AROUND
> *


wasnt it yours ?


----------



## Lil Spanks

NOPE


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 26 2007, 08:48 PM~7099047
> *NOPE
> *


whos is it ?


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 26 2007, 09:46 PM~7099025
> *YEA HE STILL AROUND
> *


Ill buy it from him in a heartbeat.


----------



## Lil Spanks

NAHH HE WONT SELL IT..


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 26 2007, 09:52 PM~7099094
> *NAHH HE WONT SELL IT..
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

what it dew


----------



## eric ramos

sup homie


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 26 2007, 09:59 PM~7099596
> *sup homie
> *


pinche joto


----------



## speedy187

:biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Jan 26 2007, 10:31 PM~7099784
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## speedy187

im a whore


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Jan 26 2007, 10:53 PM~7099938
> *im a whore
> *


GREAT


----------



## speedy187

n so r casper eric n juan


----------



## 817Lowrider

NNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## speedy187

yes u are :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Jan 26 2007, 10:55 PM~7099948
> *n so r casper eric n juan
> *


U FORGOT CHILLYWILLY


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Jan 26 2007, 10:58 PM~7099964
> *yes u are :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## speedy187

o yeah chilly willy is a whore too


----------



## 817Lowrider

JUST WITH THE LADYS


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Jan 26 2007, 11:02 PM~7099980
> *o yeah chilly willy is a whore too
> *


U FORGOT MK


----------



## speedy187

a que la chingada tambien mk, roger, monchis, oso anybody else im forgetting


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Jan 26 2007, 11:05 PM~7100003
> *a que la chingada tambien mk, roger, monchis, oso anybody else im forgetting
> *


THIS FOO U REMEMBER EVERYONES NAME LOL


----------



## speedy187

i have a good memory


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Jan 26 2007, 11:11 PM~7100037
> *i have a good memory
> *


 :0


----------



## casper805

NEW PAGE


----------



## speedy187

yay u whore u should be a shamed of ur self tisk tisk tisk :angry:


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Jan 26 2007, 11:14 PM~7100049
> *yay u whore u should be a shamed of ur self tisk tisk tisk :angry:
> *


----------



## speedy187

sike keep up the whore work i mean good work :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Jan 26 2007, 11:23 PM~7100080
> *sike keep up the whore work i mean good work  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


when u gonna order ur shirt n plaque?


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Jan 26 2007, 11:28 PM~7100103
> *
> *


why u get out of chat guey


----------



## mortalkombat2

:dunno:


----------



## casper805

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: casper805, NaturalHighII, Aztecbike
:wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

sup putos


----------



## casper805

sup foo wat u doing?


----------



## NaturalHighII

nothing, just got out of work


----------



## eric ramos

chat lol/?


----------



## NaturalHighII

este guey


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 27 2007, 01:24 AM~7100373
> *este guey
> *


were in there foo


----------



## bad news

wheres that kinky baloon fucker at ! :angry:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 27 2007, 01:30 AM~7100383
> *wheres that kinky baloon fucker at !  :angry:
> *


HE WENT TO SLEEP


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 27 2007, 09:53 PM~7100425
> *HE WENT TO SLEEP
> *


  i know ! but whats up guys


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 27 2007, 04:25 AM~7100376
> *were in there foo
> *


damn how long did yall stay in there :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

to all my club members i got a new cell phone
pm me for the #
I have free long distance :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

hit me up lol jk
u should start makin calls like crazy then :thumbsup:


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## eric ramos

yes i did crash out last nite 
sorry if u missed me lol

and sup MK shit youy back on the comp or naw cus u was rarelly seen in lil


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 27 2007, 11:20 AM~7101841
> *yes i did crash out last nite
> sorry if u missed me lol
> 
> and sup MK shit youy  back on the comp or naw cus u was rarelly seen in lil
> *


porque estaba malo guey


----------



## eric ramos

:happysad: word?


----------



## mortalkombat2

im gettin better casper :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

bitches :angry:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Jan 27 2007, 11:24 AM~7101856
> *im gettin better casper  :cheesy:
> *


u still got kicked out of school lol


----------



## eric ramos

bitches?????


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 27 2007, 02:46 PM~7101976
> *bitches?????
> *


im bored


----------



## six trey impala

Sup to everyone in Thee Artistics Royal Image is comin through!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 27 2007, 11:49 AM~7102002
> *Sup to everyone in Thee Artistics Royal Image is comin through!!!   :biggrin:
> *


este gue did i go into your topic n put THEE ARTISTICS comin through lol


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Jan 27 2007, 11:24 AM~7101856
> *im gettin better casper  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 27 2007, 12:51 PM~7102015
> *este gue did i go into your topic n put THEE ARTISTICS comin through lol
> *


lol no but I jus did to ur's..lol


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 27 2007, 11:56 AM~7102045
> *lol no but I jus did to ur's..lol
> *


dont worry ill post up all our banners on ur topic :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 27 2007, 12:58 PM~7102058
> *dont worry ill post up all our banners on ur topic  :0
> *


 :biggrin: ok u do that...they'll probably get a little pissed like when we kept talking in there but oh well :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 27 2007, 12:46 PM~7101976
> *i like plasic penis up my anal hole
> *


 :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

Showin some luv to Thee Artistics.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 27 2007, 01:03 PM~7102080
> *:uh:
> *


WTF was that all about.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 27 2007, 12:01 PM~7102073
> *:biggrin: ok u do that...they'll probably get a little pissed like when we kept talking in there but oh well :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GET YAHOO OR AIM LOL


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 27 2007, 01:05 PM~7102089
> *WTF was that all about.
> *


ask eric :dunno:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 27 2007, 01:05 PM~7102097
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  GET YAHOO OR AIM LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I think we filled up 2 pages by ourselves :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 27 2007, 12:06 PM~7102102
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I think we filled up 2 pages by ourselves :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: EY ATLEAST I GOT RIMS :0 LOL


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 27 2007, 12:53 PM~7101976
> *bend me over and jam a bannana up my ass
> *


wtf :uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 27 2007, 12:09 PM~7102113
> *wtf  :uh:
> *


FUCKEN CUTTY U HAVING TO MANNY FREAKY DREAMS


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 27 2007, 01:08 PM~7102112
> *:biggrin:  EY ATLEAST I GOT RIMS  :0  LOL
> *


That was pretty low but today i might throw the wires on so u cant say shit :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 27 2007, 01:09 PM~7102113
> *wtf  :uh:
> *


That's some nasty shit :uh: :uh: :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

Check this out I was bored...


----------



## 817Lowrider

That just shows she's a freak


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 27 2007, 01:15 PM~7102135
> *That just shows she's a freak
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux

make the shit comin out of a ugly one the one on the far right thats cut off


----------



## NorCalLux




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 27 2007, 01:16 PM~7102141
> *make the shit comin out of a ugly one  the one on the far right thats cut off
> *


Ya that girl posing has a nice ass. :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 27 2007, 12:17 PM~7102145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 27 2007, 01:17 PM~7102145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 27 2007, 12:10 PM~7102116
> *That was pretty low but today i might  throw the wires on so u cant say shit :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 27 2007, 01:17 PM~7102145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like casper fallin in shit. :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 27 2007, 12:20 PM~7102164
> *looks like me fallin in shit. :biggrin:
> *


yes it does


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 27 2007, 01:20 PM~7102161
> *:0
> *


Ya two big :0 :0 now u aint gonna be sayin shit :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 27 2007, 01:21 PM~7102168
> *yes it does
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ur stupid. :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 27 2007, 12:21 PM~7102169
> *Ya two big :0  :0 now u aint gonna be sayin shit :biggrin:
> *


but theyr your dads :0


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 27 2007, 12:22 PM~7102177
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: im stupid. :biggrin:
> *


whe already knew that polo


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 27 2007, 01:23 PM~7102181
> *but theyr your dads  :0
> *


Who cares :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 27 2007, 12:24 PM~7102190
> *Who cares :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 27 2007, 01:24 PM~7102185
> *whe already knew that polo but it's Ok I like guys and no one can stop me from likin them
> *


Damn fucken fagets these days.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 27 2007, 01:25 PM~7102195
> *:0  :uh:
> *


i'll get some pretty soon and there gonna be ZENITHS!!!!


----------



## six trey impala

At least I have something to put 13's on :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux

assclowns


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 27 2007, 12:29 PM~7102223
> *At least I have something to put 13's on :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 27 2007, 02:29 PM~7102223
> *At least I have something to put 13's on :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


please dont put big white walls...


----------



## NorCalLux




----------



## NorCalLux




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 27 2007, 12:35 PM~7102263
> *please dont put big white walls...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by low83cutty+Jan 27 2007, 12:36 PM~7102270-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-low83cutty_@Jan 27 2007, 12:37 PM~7102280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf is wrong with you?


----------



## NorCalLux

rauls mad


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 27 2007, 03:42 PM~7102304
> *wtf is wrong with you?
> *


x2


----------



## NorCalLux

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 27 2007, 01:35 PM~7102263
> *please dont put big white walls...
> *


Im not but the one's my dad's got the white walls r kinda big but im jus gonna put them on to see what it looks like...He dont like big white walls either but he got the tires for $50 and got 4 sets


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 27 2007, 12:44 PM~7102320
> *Im not but the one's my dad's got the white walls r kinda big but im jus gonna put them on to see what it looks like...He dont like big white walls either but he got the tires for $50 and got 4 sets
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

wtf is up with every one damn u fuken whores


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 27 2007, 01:52 PM~7102364
> *:cheesy:
> *


hey caspy I jus read in the paper theres a 53 pickup but's it's not a 5 window but it has the camaro subframe and a 350 with a shift kit there selling it for 2500 there jus trying to get rid of it cause the owner past away.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 27 2007, 01:55 PM~7102373
> *wtf is up with every one damn u fuken whores
> *


what the fuck is up with u sitting on plastic penuses? :uh: :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 27 2007, 12:44 PM~7102319
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 27 2007, 12:55 PM~7102380
> *hey caspy I jus read in the paper theres a 53 pickup but's it's not a 5 window but it has the camaro subframe and a 350 with a shift kit there selling it for 2500 there jus trying to get rid of it cause the owner past away.
> *


go get some pics guey


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 27 2007, 02:00 PM~7102412
> *go get some pics guey
> *


I'll try to call her and ask her if i can check it out...I might buy it for myself.


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 27 2007, 01:58 PM~7102398
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:rofl: do it juan i kno u want to :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 27 2007, 01:02 PM~7102425
> *:rofl: do it juan i kno u want to :cheesy:
> *


lol


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 27 2007, 12:55 PM~7102373
> *wtf is up with every one damn u fuken whores
> *


 :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

Hey casper I called the lady it's gone sold it the day before yesterday for 2g'z


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 27 2007, 01:28 PM~7102568
> *Hey casper I called the lady it's gone sold it the day before yesterday for 2g'z
> *


 :angry: thanks foo


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 27 2007, 02:45 PM~7102689
> *:angry:  thanks foo
> *


i'll still keep my eye out for another one there all over the place but it's jus shipping that will kill ya.


----------



## 817Lowrider

:cheesy:


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

IN THE WORKS


----------



## 86' Chevy

I am going to bodo it and paint it red. What you think??


----------



## 817Lowrider

who is going to paint it


----------



## 86' Chevy

my uncle?? mabey y???


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Jan 27 2007, 03:55 PM~7103407
> *I am going to bodo it and paint it red. What you think??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ill desighn it for u


----------



## 86' Chevy

ok


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 27 2007, 03:54 PM~7103398
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN THE WORKS
> *


send me a pic of just your forks guey n ill try to put it on ur frame the drawing of it


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Jan 27 2007, 04:55 PM~7103407
> *I am going to bodo it and paint it red. What you think??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this fool coping my dizine :uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 27 2007, 04:24 PM~7103580
> *this fool coping my dizine :uh:
> *


ey guey hit me up cuando puedas today


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 27 2007, 07:18 PM~7103538
> *send me a pic of just your forks guey n ill try to put it on ur frame the drawing of it
> *


coo and quit calling me *guey* :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 27 2007, 04:29 PM~7103624
> *coo and quit calling me guey :biggrin:
> *


no :angry: 
weres the pic?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 27 2007, 07:34 PM~7103657
> *no  :angry:
> weres the pic?
> *


oh now oh o.k.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 27 2007, 04:38 PM~7103675
> *oh now oh o.k.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Jan 27 2007, 06:55 PM~7103407
> *I am going to bondo it and paint it red. What you think??
> *











do you like this design if so you can have it


----------



## 86' Chevy

thank you do you have any more??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Jan 27 2007, 07:47 PM~7103722
> *thank you do you have any more??
> *


nope that is all the freebies :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 27 2007, 04:49 PM~7103736
> *nope that is all the freebies :biggrin:
> *


a guey u already building urs give him more desighns ayudalo guey


----------



## 86' Chevy

I just want my bike to look good so you guys like it!!!!


----------



## NorCalLux

:roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 27 2007, 07:51 PM~7103750
> *a guey u already building urs give him more desighns ayudalo guey
> *


I don't have any more masta


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Jan 27 2007, 07:53 PM~7103760
> *I just want my bike to look good so you guys like it!!!!
> *


wrong reasons homie


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 27 2007, 04:55 PM~7103777
> *I don't have any more masta
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

5 Members: casper805, juangotti, OSO 805, ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~, lowforlife
:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 27 2007, 07:59 PM~7103800
> *5 Members: casper805, juangotti, OSO 805, ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~, lowforlife
> :wave:
> *


sup mijo :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 27 2007, 05:01 PM~7103811
> *sup mijo :biggrin:
> *


sup mija


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 27 2007, 05:59 PM~7103800
> *5 Members: casper805, juangotti, OSO 805, ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~, lowforlife
> :wave:
> *


q-vole! :wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 27 2007, 05:02 PM~7103817
> *q-vole!  :wave:
> *


 :0 he speaks :biggrin: lol


----------



## casper805

speedy wat happened u missed pg 666


----------



## speedy187

thats cause u guys whore the fuck out of it and passed it over night :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Jan 27 2007, 05:06 PM~7103835
> *thats cause u guys whore the fuck out of it and passed it over night :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 27 2007, 08:09 PM~7103851
> *:biggrin:
> *


nooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## casper805

LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 55,135 165 2.41% 
impala_631 Jan 2003 7,317 128 1.87% 
draarong2004 Feb 2005 14,341 121 1.77% 
vengence Sep 2005 6,139 105 1.53% 
Jeff Jan 2003 15,580 93 1.36% 
casper805 Feb 2006 4,711 90 1.31% 
E Mar 2005 3,903 82 1.20% 
lone star May 2003 19,054 80 1.17% 
84cutty Nov 2006 241 79 1.15% 
abel Nov 2005 8,827 78 
:biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 27 2007, 05:10 PM~7103855
> *nooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## speedy187

casper u are a grade A 100% post whore


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Jan 27 2007, 05:13 PM~7103883
> *casper u are a grade A 100% post whore
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 27 2007, 08:11 PM~7103868
> *:angry:
> *


better wipe that shit off you face :scrutinize: 
before I leave your face like this


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 27 2007, 05:14 PM~7103892
> *better wipe that shit off you face :scrutinize:
> before I leave your face like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no mames guey thats just wrong homie :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 27 2007, 08:15 PM~7103901
> *no mames guey thats just wrong homie  :angry:
> *


dont cry I'll send you here


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 27 2007, 05:19 PM~7103924
> *dont cry I'll send you here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 6 2007, 06:36 PM~6921282
> *look hear some frames :biggrin: i told you eric........me and my cusin been sanding all day................the two frames on the left i bearly made today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


told you hes coping my dizine :uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 27 2007, 05:21 PM~7103940
> *told you hes coping my dizine :uh:
> *


lol este guey


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn low4life you gotta change your design


----------



## 86' Chevy

oh ok how??


----------



## NorCalLux

by using ur emagination


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 27 2007, 05:38 PM~7104028
> *by using ur emagination
> *


imagination


----------



## 86' Chevy

oh.........ok


----------



## eric ramos

u have one month 
and it cant be spray can u kno


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 27 2007, 06:53 PM~7104470
> *u have one month
> and it cant be spray can u kno
> *


 :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

:uh: wtf bitch


----------



## speedy187

miaw so hostile geez


----------



## speedy187

calmada perra


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 27 2007, 07:00 PM~7104521
> *:uh: wtf bitch
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Jan 27 2007, 07:06 PM~7104557
> *calmada perra
> *


lol


----------



## eric ramos

u have a pm fuker


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 27 2007, 07:53 PM~7104470
> *u have one month
> and it cant be spray can u kno
> *


u know u talk alot of boss talk words when u aint shit


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 27 2007, 07:08 PM~7104577
> *u have a pm fuker
> *


pm returned


----------



## NaturalHighII

Sup PPl


----------



## mortalkombat2

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

WUT IT DEW BITCHES


----------



## casper805

WATS UP MIJAS


----------



## casper805

LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 55,198 222 3.42% 
vengence Sep 2005 6,209 160 2.46% 
impala_631 Jan 2003 7,317 128 1.97% 
lolow Jan 2003 31,693 91 1.40% 
juangotti Jul 2006 2,730 61 0.94%


----------



## speedy187

casper u deserve the tittle


----------



## speedy187




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Jan 27 2007, 08:34 PM~7105359
> *
> casper u deserve the tittle
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## speedy187

so its official casper accepts the award n tittle of POST WHORE


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Jan 27 2007, 08:44 PM~7105472
> *so its official casper accepts the award n tittle of POST WHORE
> *


no just for today cause im bored


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 27 2007, 08:25 PM~7105261
> *LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 55,198 222 3.42%
> vengence Sep 2005 6,209 160 2.46%
> impala_631 Jan 2003 7,317 128 1.97%
> lolow Jan 2003 31,693 91 1.40%
> juangotti Jul 2006 2,730 61 0.94%
> *


IM #3 NOW :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

MAN I WAAS BORED TODAY


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 27 2007, 10:44 PM~7106466
> *MAN I WAAS BORED TODAY
> *


LOL X2


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 28 2007, 01:45 AM~7106470
> *LOL X2
> *


AAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## eric ramos

bunch of mother fuken whores :rofl:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 27 2007, 10:51 PM~7106504
> *bunch of mother fuken whores :rofl:
> *


LOOK WHOS TALKING


----------



## 817Lowrider

SHIT I NEVER THOUGH ID BE ON THISS DAMN SITE SO DAMN MUCH


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 27 2007, 11:02 PM~7106542
> *SHIT I NEVER THOUGH ID BE ON THISS DAMN SITE SO DAMN MUCH
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 28 2007, 02:03 AM~7106547
> *:uh:
> *


ONLY GIRLS DO THAT AND YOU KNOW WHAT I DEW TO GIRLS RIGHT


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 27 2007, 11:04 PM~7106553
> *ONLY GIRLS DO THAT AND YOU KNOW WHAT I DEW TO GIRLS RIGHT
> *


 :angry:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 27 2007, 05:02 PM~7103817
> *q-vole!  :wave:
> *


HAPPY B-DAY PINCHE MONCHIS


----------



## casper805




----------



## 86' Chevy

it can be spray paint??????


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Jan 28 2007, 10:16 AM~7107419
> *it can be spray paint??????
> *


 :nono:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Jan 28 2007, 07:16 AM~7107419
> *it can be spray paint??????
> *


:nono:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 28 2007, 09:56 AM~7108055
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i am in my room puto


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 28 2007, 09:56 AM~7108055
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 28 2007, 09:56 AM~7108055
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 28 2007, 10:16 AM~7108163
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## NorCalLux

eric got beat up by his sister last nite for beein on her computer for to long


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 28 2007, 01:21 PM~7108185
> *eric got beat up by his sister last nite for beein on her computer for to long
> *


 :uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 28 2007, 10:21 AM~7108185
> *eric got beat up by his sister last nite for beein on her computer for to long
> *


lol i called his pad up like at 1 some one got up n turned the machine on lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

*~MONCHIS 805 CALI~(16)*


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 28 2007, 10:51 AM~7108306
> *~MONCHIS 805 CALI~(16)
> *


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Jan 28 2007, 11:43 AM~7108503
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 28 2007, 12:44 PM~7108506
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Jan 28 2007, 09:29 AM~7107623-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nono:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-casper805_@Jan 28 2007, 10:52 AM~7108028
> *:nono:
> *


 :cheesy: DONT BE A CHEAP SHIT


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 28 2007, 04:59 PM~7110558
> *:cheesy:  DONT BE A CHEAP SHIT
> *


look whos talking eric


----------



## eric ramos

shit i aint cheap 
i just spend money wisly so fuck u cutty


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 28 2007, 10:50 PM~7112674
> *shit i aint cheap
> i just spend money wisly so fuck u cutty
> *


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 28 2007, 08:50 PM~7112674
> *shit i aint cheap
> i just spend money wisly so fuck u cutty
> *


u have no money bitch


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 28 2007, 09:56 AM~7108055
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2007, 07:53 PM~7112718
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 28 2007, 08:52 PM~7112709
> *u have no money bitch
> *


soon i wont  
 
i just got me a money order for 60 buks for the plake tat will be send out asap tommorw
then aroudn 250 for wim and 20 for shppin for more stuff then im broke and i have to start from square one


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 28 2007, 08:07 PM~7112936
> *soon i wont
> 
> i just got me a money order for 60 buks for the plake tat will be send out asap tommorw
> then aroudn 250 for wim and 20 for shppin for more stuff then im broke and i have to start from square one
> *


----------



## eric ramos

:tears: no more money
oh yea juan gettin thta wheel later on tat is a good bost 
theni gots to save for darks seat n display board
n some bone parts
and some rogers platin


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 28 2007, 08:16 PM~7113050
> *:tears: no more money
> oh yea juan gettin thta wheel later on tat is a good bost
> theni gots to save for darks seat n display board
> n some bone parts
> and some rogers platin
> *


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## eric ramos

:wave: good moring bitches


----------



## 817Lowrider

THEE ARTISTIC club holding it down solo in TEXAS


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 29 2007, 01:30 PM~7117341
> *THE ARTISTICS club holding it down solo in TEXAS
> *


----------



## six trey impala

Sup everyone :wave: :wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 29 2007, 02:28 PM~7119563
> *Sup everyone :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 29 2007, 05:28 PM~7119563
> *Sup everyone :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup trey


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 29 2007, 03:31 PM~7119612
> *sup trey
> *


wHAT U UP TO JUAN?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 29 2007, 05:50 PM~7119818
> *wHAT U UP TO JUAN?
> *


whoring up layitlow
cus I called in today


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 29 2007, 03:03 PM~7120007
> *whoring up layitlow
> cus I called in today
> *


LIKE YESTERDAY :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 29 2007, 04:07 PM~7120058
> *LIKE YESTERDAY  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

I THINK OUR WHOLE CLUB NEEDS TO HAVE A LIL MEETING WAT U GUYS THINK?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 29 2007, 03:31 PM~7120329
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

x2


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 29 2007, 03:37 PM~7120412
> *x2
> *


I SAY FRIDAY IN CHAT WAT U GUYS THINK?


----------



## eric ramos

fuk friday 
lo
l hoes
hoes hoes hoes hoes
im hella bored


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 29 2007, 03:42 PM~7120468
> *fuk friday
> lo
> l hoes
> hoes hoes hoes hoes
> im hella bored
> *


 :uh: TU MADRE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 29 2007, 06:42 PM~7120468
> *fuk friday
> lo
> l hoes
> hoes hoes hoes hoes
> im hella bored
> *


what you mean


----------



## eric ramos

fuk u at least i dont whore as much as ur ass :rofl: so fucccccccccccck you


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 29 2007, 03:45 PM~7120492
> *what you mean
> *


 :uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 29 2007, 03:46 PM~7120502
> *fuk u at least i dont whore as much as ur ass :rofl: so fucccccccccccck you
> *


 :uh: FOR ONE DAY PUTO


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 29 2007, 06:46 PM~7120504
> *:uh:
> *


well what you mean :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux

ass clowns


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 29 2007, 03:48 PM~7120521
> *well what you mean :biggrin:
> *


HE SAID FUCK FRIDAY THEN HE SAID STOP WHORING


----------



## eric ramos

cutty is the bigest assclown
and casper once a whore always a whore


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 29 2007, 03:49 PM~7120527
> *ass clowns
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux

eric is really pushin his luck to get kicked out of the club


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 29 2007, 03:49 PM~7120536
> *cutty is the bigest assclown
> and casper once a whore always a whore
> *


CULO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 29 2007, 03:50 PM~7120541
> *eric is really pushin his luck to get kicked out of the club
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

i got another frame in the paint shop white pearl
oh yah schwinn


----------



## eric ramos

no mames guey 
the one being kiked out would be low4life :0 jkkkkkkkkkkk hoesssssssssssssss


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 29 2007, 06:53 PM~7120571
> *no mames guey
> the one being kiked out would be casper :0
> *


edit you post caspers gonna cry


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 29 2007, 03:53 PM~7120570
> *i got another frame in the paint shop white pearl
> oh yah schwinn
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 29 2007, 03:54 PM~7120577
> *edit you post caspers gonna cry
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 29 2007, 06:54 PM~7120579
> *
> *


yah i got some flat twist to go on it


----------



## eric ramos

:tears: i love u guys 
not in a way art loves us tho :barf:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 29 2007, 03:56 PM~7120593
> *yah i got some flat twist to go on it
> *


THATS WAT U WANTED THE CONTI KIT FOR?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 29 2007, 03:56 PM~7120601
> *:tears: i love u guys
> not in a way art loves us tho :barf:
> *


I KNEW U N OMAR WOULDNT LET ME DOWN HOMIE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 29 2007, 06:57 PM~7120605
> *THATS WAT U WANTED THE CONTI  KIT FOR?
> *


yup


----------



## 817Lowrider

i got some pics of some shit but my comp wont upload anymore


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 29 2007, 03:59 PM~7120625
> *yup
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 29 2007, 04:00 PM~7120631
> *i got some pics of some shit but my comp wont upload anymore
> *


 :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 29 2007, 04:58 PM~7120613
> *I KNEW U N OMAR WOULDNT LET ME DOWN HOMIE
> *


talkin about omar hes broke as a joke :cheesy: 
im a be soon 2


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 29 2007, 07:01 PM~7120642
> *:uh:
> *


you got to stop doing that fool :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 29 2007, 04:02 PM~7120651
> *talkin about omar hes broke as a joke :cheesy:
> im a be soon 2
> *


U SENT OUT THE MONEY ALREADY?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 29 2007, 04:02 PM~7120652
> *you got to stop doing that fool :roflmao:
> *


:nono:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 29 2007, 05:03 PM~7120663
> *U SENT OUT THE MONEY ALREADY?
> *


on its way
should be there friday i hope?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 29 2007, 04:07 PM~7120692
> *on its way
> should be there friday i hope?
> *


it dont take that long


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 29 2007, 07:07 PM~7120692
> *on its way
> should be there friday i hope?
> *


Friday my ass! :angry: That shit better be there tomorrow or else :twak: 
My shits waiting on your m.o. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

fuk i dont kno i just send it in the morinng


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 29 2007, 04:10 PM~7120730
> *Friday my ass!  :angry: That shit better be there tomorrow or else :twak:
> My shits waiting on your m.o. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 29 2007, 04:11 PM~7120739
> *fuk i dont kno i just send it in the morinng
> *


should be there by wensday or thursday


----------



## 817Lowrider

wtf


----------



## speedy187

eric juan and casper the three biggest whores on lil whores whores whores :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Jan 29 2007, 05:41 PM~7121699
> *eric  juan and casper the three biggest whores on lil whores whores whores :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :around:  :around:  :around:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Jan 29 2007, 08:41 PM~7121699
> *eric  juan and casper the three biggest whores on lil whores whores whores :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :around:  :around:  :around:
> *


whats up you still need a frame 27.00 shipped


----------



## speedy187

casper u just proved my point u couldnt wait ten seconds before replying u whore


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Jan 29 2007, 08:43 PM~7121715
> *casper u just proved my point u couldnt wait ten seconds before replying u whore
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Jan 29 2007, 05:43 PM~7121715
> *casper u just proved my point u couldnt wait ten seconds before replying u whore
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mortalkombat2

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Jan 29 2007, 10:01 PM~7122477
> *:wave:
> *


sup homie


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 29 2007, 08:12 PM~7122624
> *sup homie
> *


nothin just chillen


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Jan 29 2007, 10:52 PM~7123137
> *nothin just chillen
> *


x2 I took the day off so I've been chillen all day


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## OSO 805

fucking casper :angry: :angry:.................. hook me up with that pixy


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 29 2007, 10:00 PM~7124626
> *fucking casper :angry:  :angry:.................. hook me up with that pixy
> *


  hit me up n whe willl work out a deal


----------



## OSO 805

sup roger


----------



## NaturalHighII

SUP FOOL, ANYTHING NEW


----------



## casper805

:wave: i cant sleep


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 30 2007, 08:36 AM~7126197
> *:wave: i cant sleep
> *


 waiting for the lunch lady :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

:wave: sup neal


----------



## casper805

2 Members: casper805, MR LUXURIOUS

:wave:


----------



## mortalkombat2

:wave: :wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Jan 30 2007, 06:33 AM~7126556
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


sup mk u still not going to school?


----------



## OSO 805

sup fools


----------



## sic713

****


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 30 2007, 02:02 PM~7128655
> *****
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 30 2007, 12:03 PM~7128663
> *:0  :angry:
> *


:bitchsmack:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 30 2007, 02:09 PM~7128716
> *:bitchsmack:
> *


dont hate


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 30 2007, 12:11 PM~7128731
> *dont hate
> *


EAT SHIT


----------



## sic713

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=315102

SHITS FUNNY..


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 30 2007, 02:19 PM~7128812
> *EAT SHIT
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 30 2007, 02:21 PM~7128830
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=315102
> 
> SHITS FUNNY..
> *


YOUR FUCKED UP FOOL :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux

pickle fights


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 30 2007, 12:27 PM~7128866
> *YOUR FUCKED UP FOOL :roflmao:
> *


IT WAS FUNNY.. ****** EVERYWHERE MAN


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

werid ass fukers :around:


----------



## NorCalLux

eric got his ass beat by his sister again last nite


----------



## Lil Spanks

:scrutinize:


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Jan 30 2007, 03:33 PM~7131164
> *:wave:
> *


Ey angel remeber that contest i entered at the carls jr, when we went to bakerfield, they called me and said i didnt when the car, but i won a vacation package :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

shit wat car would u gotten
and were is the vacation homie?


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## NaturalHighII

nOT SURE WHERE ITS AT THEY GONNA TELL ME TOMMORROW


----------



## eric ramos

FUKEN HAWILL OR SOME BS LOL DAMN THAT IS COOL TAT U WON HOMIE


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

ERIC DO THE PHOTSHOP 4 ME


----------



## NorCalLux

he refuses becues hes a assclown


----------



## eric ramos

U CANT DO IT FUKER ITS NOT EVEN THE SAME SIZES OF THE SHIT U WANT STUPID AND EVEN NOT EVEN ON SAME DIRECTION


----------



## 817Lowrider

:angry: I smell pussy in this bitch


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 30 2007, 11:23 PM~7135306
> *:angry: I smell  pussy in this bitch
> *


guess u smelling yourself


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2007, 01:31 AM~7135365
> *guess u smelling yourself
> *


----------



## Aztecbike

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 30 2007, 07:28 PM~7132824
> *Ey angel remeber that contest i entered at the carls jr, when we went to bakerfield, they called me and said i didnt when the car, but i won a vacation package :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Thats fucken koo homie... let me know where your going?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

WAT HAPPEN TO THAT LOWRFORLIFE GUY


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jan 31 2007, 12:34 PM~7137912
> *WAT HAPPEN TO THAT LOWRFORLIFE GUY
> *


he is extra gay


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 31 2007, 10:37 AM~7137928
> *he is extra gay
> *


 :uh: :uh: :angry: :angry: :angry: 

WAT HAPPEN WHY IS HE OUT OF DAY CLUB


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by low83cutty+Jan 30 2007, 10:37 PM~7133587-->
> 
> 
> 
> why arnt u in thee artistcs no more lowforlife
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowforlife_@Jan 30 2007, 10:37 PM~7133598
> *I do not know I just do not what to be in a club at the time.
> *


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

OLDSKOOL PIC


----------



## mortalkombat2

hello


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey mk, do you know if casper sent your m.o. to me yet


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 31 2007, 05:36 PM~7141699
> *ey mk, do you know if casper sent your m.o. to me yet
> *


idk :dunno:


----------



## six trey impala

Sup ARTISTICS!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 31 2007, 05:10 PM~7141431
> *OLDSKOOL PIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's gangsta!  when was this? :cheesy:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 31 2007, 06:39 PM~7142341
> *:wave:
> *


wazz up Art!! :wave:


----------



## NorCalLux

erics got his ass kicked last nite by the negborhood hobo


----------



## NaturalHighII

nah i dont know when is it, i just found it


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 31 2007, 04:36 PM~7141699
> *ey mk, do you know if casper sent your m.o. to me yet
> *


sent it out today sorry


----------



## NaturalHighII

quickly, c uz friday is comming up and i wnat the plaques to get paid for already what about you eric, is it on the way


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 31 2007, 06:54 PM~7143108
> *quickly, c uz friday is comming up and i wnat the plaques to get paid for already what about you eric, is it on the way
> *


i dont got internet no more so i wont be on here as much just at night when i come to school if u guys need anything just hit me up at my pad u guys got my number n art wat ever u wana tell me just call me puto dont be a little bitch n wait just say it now


----------



## NaturalHighII

oh shit hes calling you out


----------



## mortalkombat2

:biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Jan 31 2007, 07:32 PM~7143446
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave: 
some one tell art to come online right now


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 31 2007, 08:13 PM~7143265
> *oh shit hes calling you out
> *


 :0


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 31 2007, 05:10 PM~7141431
> *OLDSKOOL PIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want one of those plakas :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

look fagets my dizine for my trike :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 31 2007, 09:13 PM~7143265
> *oh shit hes calling you out
> *


roger...lets take a walk...


----------



## NaturalHighII

COME ON THEN,

EY ART CALL ME NOW, YOU FUCKING UP


----------



## Lil Spanks

anything for you


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 31 2007, 10:09 PM~7144413
> *anything for you
> *


i wonder about you sometimes


----------



## NaturalHighII

NO NEED TO WONDER, WHAT YOU THINK IS TRUE, I SEEN IT WITH MY OWN EYES IN THAT SUBURBAN OF HIS, WHY DO YOU THINK HE HAD TO REPLACE HIS FRONT SHOCKS


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2007, 11:10 PM~7144428
> *i wish i was with you sometimes
> *


 :0


----------



## NaturalHighII

dam chilly willy, why you gotta roll that way


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## NaturalHighII

was up mk


----------



## NorCalLux

ass clowning


----------



## NaturalHighII

why you got to always put assclowning after any of my posts


----------



## NorCalLux

lol i dunno that im puttin them behind ur post hahahah


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 31 2007, 10:13 PM~7144455
> *NO NEED TO WONDER, WHAT YOU THINK IS TRUE, I SEEN IT WITH MY OWN EYES IN THAT SUBURBAN OF HIS, WHY DO YOU THINK HE HAD TO REPLACE HIS FRONT SHOCKS
> *


enuff said.. dont need anymore info than that..

chilliy willys a ***


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2007, 04:59 PM~7150477
> *enuff said.. dont need anymore info than that..
> 
> chilliy willys a ***
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

Wazz up familia!! :wave:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 31 2007, 09:19 PM~7143912
> *look fagets my dizine for my trike :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's cool Oso, hey fool u better start going to skool everyday and quit smoking weed homie, it makes u way dummer!! "Dee Dee Dee!.." lol :roflmao:


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah tell that fool to do my parts already


----------



## NorCalLux

rogers mad


----------



## NaturalHighII

im mad that your always posting shit after my posts,lol, nah j/p


----------



## NorCalLux

assclownin haahah


----------



## eric ramos

fagets :wave:


----------



## NorCalLux

go get fucked in the ass eric


----------



## eric ramos

:nono: :uh: fuk u stupid shit


----------



## mortalkombat2

whats up


----------



## eric ramos

SUPERS HOMIE :wave: READY FOR PHX?


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 1 2007, 06:45 PM~7151513
> *SUPERS HOMIE :wave: READY FOR PHX?
> *


:biggrin: yup


----------



## eric ramos

DAMN WISH I COULD MAKE IT PERO NOPE  
ANIT U GOING TO SD?


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 1 2007, 06:14 PM~7151200
> *:nono: :uh: fuk u stupid shit
> *


dude! u're wrong!! :nono: lol... sup everyone! :wave:


----------



## NorCalLux

eric thinks hes all bad ass he aint nothin but a lil bitch


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 1 2007, 06:51 PM~7150989
> *i like to  get fucked in the ass by eric till i bleed..  now i feel im all filled up inside
> *


you go eric.......make him feal the pain


----------



## OSO 805

monchis show this pic to danny :biggrin: :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

wut it dew fam. man cant wait till them plaques are done uffin:


----------



## eric ramos

good moring mofos 
:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

its all dead now that casper aint got net lmao whore


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 3 2007, 12:42 AM~7163291
> *its all dead now that casper aint got net lmao whore
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 1 2007, 11:22 PM~7154590
> *monchis show this pic to danny :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Simon but send it to me on myspacer ese.... alratozzzzzzz


----------



## eric ramos

shit yep he dont have his comp 
and he told me to tell u angel tat if u can sell his shit in ebay the one he put about all them parts tat was twtistd hit me up for more info


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 3 2007, 09:42 AM~7164661
> *shit yep he dont have his comp
> and he told me to tell u angel tat if u can sell his shit in ebay the one he put about all them parts tat was twtistd hit me up for more  info
> *


hey, where you been?


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 2 2007, 06:38 PM~7160317
> *
> *


remove that black bar from ur avitar pic :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 3 2007, 10:42 AM~7164666
> *hey, where you been?
> *


here mostly 
my sister kiks me out of her room or im talkin with my chick lol :cheesy: yes i got one


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 3 2007, 09:47 AM~7164691
> *here mostly
> my sister kiks me out of her room or im  talkin with my chick lol  :cheesy: yes i got one
> *


Well that explains it. Cutty couldnt stop talking about you in chat last night. He keptsaying how much he hated you and I didnt understand why.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 3 2007, 12:51 PM~7164719
> *Well that explains it. Cutty couldnt stop talking about you in chat last night. He keptsaying how much he hated you and I didnt understand why.
> *


when he dont say shit bout eric lmao
but he is secretly in love with eric
like ole girl in HEY ARNOLD
ahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## NorCalLux

eric got a chick aka blow up doll


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: yes i kno cutty loves me in a homosexual way :barf:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## NorCalLux

u wish eric gay bitch


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 3 2007, 10:53 AM~7164728
> *when he dont say shit bout eric lmao
> but he is secretly in love with eric
> like ole girl in HEY ARNOLD
> ahahahahahahahahaha
> *


:rofl: the bich with the unibrow? lol damn u cutty u fuken *****


----------



## NorCalLux

go get fucked by ur blow up doll and lick her plastic vagina ****


----------



## eric ramos

:around: wtf?


----------



## NorCalLux

yes your girl u say u have is plastic fool dont have to lie to kick it


----------



## eric ramos

great 
damn why do i always hear that lye to kik it shit? fuken shit


----------



## socios b.c. prez

damn, thats alot of gay talk from cutty. hes pretty jelous of your new girl. It sounds like hes pretty pissed about not getting to you first.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 3 2007, 10:17 AM~7164835
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 3 2007, 11:12 AM~7164815
> *damn, thats alot of gay talk from cutty. hes pretty jelous of your new girl. It sounds like hes pretty pissed about not getting to you first.
> *


sounds like your jelious alot more


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 10:31 AM~7164901
> *sounds like your jelious alot more
> *


Are you done crying into your pillow?


----------



## NorCalLux

aint noone cryin here


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Cuttys furious


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 01:32 PM~7164909
> *aint noone cryin here
> *


did you go to the junk yard


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 3 2007, 11:41 AM~7164965
> *did you go to the junk yard
> *


naw prolly tomrow


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 01:41 PM~7164973
> *naw prolly tomrow
> *


me too :biggrin: I got lazy


----------



## NorCalLux

heres eric in paradise


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 02:45 PM~7165317
> *heres eric in paradise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## NorCalLux

here he is again with his blow up doll


----------



## NorCalLux

heres eric making breakfast


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 3 2007, 10:17 AM~7164835
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OWNED!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 3 2007, 10:41 AM~7164965
> *did you go to the junk yard
> *


is that were cutty found green warrior?


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 3 2007, 01:35 PM~7165542
> *is that were cutty found green warrior?
> *


no thats where i found you in a dumpster there :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 12:36 PM~7165545
> *no thats where i found you in a dumpster there :0
> *


:thumbsdown:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 11:45 AM~7165317
> *heres eric in paradise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man, all of these make you look really bad.


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 3 2007, 03:39 PM~7166219
> *Man, all of these make you look really bad.
> *


its a joke :uh: quit beein serious


----------



## six trey impala

Sup Artistics and cutty :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 3 2007, 11:17 AM~7164835
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:barf:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 12:45 PM~7165317
> *heres eric in paradise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: That shit's fucken nasty :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 04:35 PM~7166848
> *its a joke  :uh:  quit beein serious
> *


Everyone knows you have a shit fetish. I bet your going to end up on the news or cops one of these days. There going to find you and a missing little boy in a bathtub full of shit or somethng like that.


----------



## eric ramos

wtf is up with all them doodie.com shits? fuk u like to see shit so much u even looked for a web site?


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 3 2007, 05:43 PM~7166894
> *Everyone knows you have a shit fetish. I bet your going to end up on the news or cops one of these days. There going to find you and a missing little boy in a bathtub full of shit or somethng like that.
> *


this is one of the most hilariouse quotes on lil im ever going to hear lo l


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 3 2007, 05:40 PM~7166875
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: That shit's fucken nasty :biggrin:
> *


someone finally laughin :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 3 2007, 05:43 PM~7166894
> *Everyone knows you have a shit fetish. I bet your going to end up on the news or cops one of these days. There going to find you and a missing little boy in a bathtub full of shit or somethng like that.
> *


now u are just mad raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 04:52 PM~7166944
> *now u are just mad raul cause I have a shit fetish.
> *


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 3 2007, 05:54 PM~7166953
> *i have to stop beein serious and lightin up a lil
> *


do ya think!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 04:54 PM~7166959
> *whats wrong with smearing shit all over my body?
> *


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 3 2007, 05:56 PM~7166970
> *i had poop sex comics before
> *


 :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

damn u fuker crack me up :rofl:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 04:57 PM~7166977
> *i also ate some for lunch, can you smell it on my breath?
> *


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 3 2007, 05:58 PM~7166989
> *i am goin to live in a out house becuse i like the smell of the shit
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 05:00 PM~7167001
> *I cant decide weather I like goat or horse shit. both are chunky.
> *


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 3 2007, 06:01 PM~7167011
> *i know that brown "chilli" i put on my hot dog well its not really chilli its poop
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 05:02 PM~7167029
> *I cant wait to jump in a big pool of norteno shit. its the best.
> *


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 3 2007, 06:04 PM~7167043
> *me and my sureno homies eat poop and drink diareah
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 05:05 PM~7167052
> *the best is when someone shits on my head and it drips down my hair, then down my forehead, drips down my nose and finally into my ready lips.
> *


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 3 2007, 06:07 PM~7167064
> *i like to grill poo with corn stuck it in on the bbq i invite all of my freinds over for a get together then we go watch poop sex tapes together
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 05:09 PM~7167079
> *do you think that when I go to jail, they will let me eat the shit out of the prisoners toilet?
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

WRONG TOPIC FOOLS


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 3 2007, 06:12 PM~7167095
> *i save my own poop in a jar so when it gets rotten i eat it
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 05:15 PM~7167112
> *I cant wait to be someones bitch in jail so they can make me eat there ass.
> *


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: damn


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 3 2007, 06:19 PM~7167143
> *:rofl: damn i like poo too raul
> *


----------



## sbcin1966newport

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 5 2006, 10:12 PM~5187459
> *:worship:
> *


dude i see a red 73 caprice in the background of the first pic........ thats sweet


----------



## OSO 805

look monchis tell danny to tell tito his bike is going to be done by wensday :biggrin: was sanding that bitch for like 4 hours :uh: :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 3 2007, 07:20 PM~7167793
> *look monchis tell danny to tell tito his bike is going to be done by wensday :biggrin: was sanding that bitch for like 4  hours :uh:  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


by hand?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

CRAZY WORK OSO


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Feb 3 2007, 10:24 PM~7167818
> *CRAZY WORK OSO
> *


SAY FOOL THERES NO MORE IDAHO CHAP


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

O SNAPS WHY NOT


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 3 2007, 08:23 PM~7167811
> *by hand?
> *


yea kinda suks  but fuket i was in my garage bumping my music :biggrin: time past by fast :cheesy:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 3 2007, 08:30 PM~7167850
> *yea kinda suks  but fuket i was in my garage bumping my music :biggrin: time past by fast :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHOS PARTS R THOSE


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Feb 3 2007, 08:24 PM~7167818
> *CRAZY WORK OSO
> *


grasias  just need to put some putty and im done :cheesy: :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 3 2007, 07:30 PM~7167850
> *yea kinda suks  but fuket i was in my garage bumping my music :biggrin: time past by fast :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You need to get a sander. Takes down the bondo quick. Or get some files and remove the lumps or waves and then go in with a sanding block to get it smooth.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

YEA GET A SANDER


----------



## 817Lowrider

A LIL CHEAP SANDER WORKS GOOD FRO ME LIKE 5.00 AT BIG LOTS


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Feb 3 2007, 08:32 PM~7167861
> *WHOS PARTS R THOSE
> *


ther the newest member of lompoc chap :0 some fool thats in 8th grade i told him to get his frame done and heas in  :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 3 2007, 08:38 PM~7167903
> *ther the newest member of lompoc chap :0 some fool thats in 8th grade i told him to get his frame done and heas in    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 3 2007, 08:33 PM~7167871
> *You need to get a sander. Takes down the bondo quick. Or get some files and remove the lumps or waves and then go in with a sanding block to get it smooth.
> *


i had one but it broke  cuz i was doing to much sanding i have like 9 frames that im sanding ....it was kinda old but it cut the bondo real nice


----------



## socios b.c. prez

keep buying the cheap sanders cause the bondo dust is going to fuck them up anyway. Its not worth replacing expensive sanders.


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 3 2007, 08:53 PM~7168017
> *keep buying the cheap sanders cause the bondo dust is going to fuck them up anyway. Its not worth replacing expensive sanders.
> *


true  ey when is you show coming up


----------



## mortalkombat2

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: NaturalHighII, mortalkombat2
:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup erry one


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CLOWN_@Feb 4 2007, 09:37 AM~7171200
> *sup erry one
> *


----------



## bluepridelowride13

sup fools ........my computer was busted!!!


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Feb 4 2007, 11:39 AM~7171567
> *sup fools ........my computer was busted!!!
> *


told u not to sit on it fat ass


----------



## bluepridelowride13

i told you not to shit on your pants..........


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Feb 4 2007, 11:53 AM~7171663
> *i shit my pants..........
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 4 2007, 12:46 PM~7171265
> *
> *


what you mean  
:biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

damn u actlualy changed ur name crazy


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 4 2007, 02:20 PM~7171906
> *damn u actlualy changed  ur name crazy
> *


it's just a screen name :dunno: 
:biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

:dunno: werid one


----------



## 817Lowrider

you dont like clowns


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## eric ramos

fuk clowns they scare me since i was lil hno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 4 2007, 02:32 PM~7172011
> *fuk clowns they scare me since i was lil hno:
> *


ahahahahahahahaha
one of them is going to your and beat it up tonight


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CLOWN_@Feb 4 2007, 11:16 AM~7171883
> *what you mean
> :biggrin:
> *


why did you change it to clown?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 4 2007, 02:34 PM~7172022
> *why did you change it to clown?
> *


i like clowns


----------



## NorCalLux

hes a ass clown


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 4 2007, 02:46 PM~7172103
> *hes a ass clown
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux

:thumbsdown: thats old now


----------



## six trey impala

SUPERBOWL SUNDAY BEARS GONNA TAKE IT ALLLLL THEEEE WAAAAY!!!!!!!
(oh ya and what's up artistics and cutty) :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 4 2007, 03:11 PM~7172239
> *:thumbsdown: thats old now
> *


----------



## eric ramos

hoes hoes hoes hoes hoes hoes hoes
hoes hoes hoes heos heos hoes hoes
did u send that mo or naw later on today or morrow?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 4 2007, 03:31 PM~7172354
> *hoes hoes hoes hoes hoes hoes hoes
> hoes hoes hoes heos heos hoes hoes
> did u send that mo or naw later on today or morrow?
> *


tomorrow eric im lazy


----------



## NorCalLux

fuck u eric go get a job insead of tryin to get money from others


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 4 2007, 03:38 PM~7172404
> *fuck u eric go get a job insead of tryin to get money from others
> *


yah get a job :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

shit i do want one badly
no one calls me after fuken aplications they bitches like taht
fuken assholes 
i put an aplication for dish washer at olive graden last nite lol

ok tommorw but member send it asap lol


----------



## six trey impala

Damn u guys r always arguing in here cant we all just get along? :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 4 2007, 03:45 PM~7172461
> *shit i do want one badly
> no one calls me after fuken aplications they bitches like taht
> fuken assholes
> i put an aplication for dish washer at olive graden last nite lol
> 
> ok tommorw but member send it asap lol
> *


i i would have snet it to day it woild not matter cus its sunday


----------



## eric ramos

true that just get it before feb 14 llollllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## eric ramos

roger have u gotten the mmo yet or no cus u havent hit me up about that shit homie


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 4 2007, 04:24 PM~7172763
> *roger have u gotten the mmo yet or no cus u havent hit me up about that shit homie
> *


he got mine already :biggrin: 
I want a plaque already


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 4 2007, 09:53 PM~7174680
> *
> *


sup fool


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 3 2007, 08:20 PM~7167793
> *look monchis tell danny to tell tito his bike is going to be done by wensday :biggrin: was sanding that bitch for like 4  hours :uh:  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Simon I'll let him know..... alrato joto...lol...


----------



## NaturalHighII

Nah i havent got either Erics or MKs $ yet


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 4 2007, 11:28 PM~7175767
> *Nah i havent got either Erics or MKs $ yet
> *


what! hno:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 4 2007, 09:28 PM~7175767
> *Nah i havent got either Erics or MKs $ yet
> *


 :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

:dunno: i send it last week 
but the stamp wasent enough so i put 2 old 34 cent ones i think they did not send it or some bs 
fuken shit
mks is with casper 
i have to see if they send it back  fuken bs for reals


----------



## eric ramos

fuk any one here all day?


----------



## Lil Spanks

uffin:


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

helllllllooooooooooo


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

EAST OAKLAND ***** LIKE WHAAAA!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 5 2007, 07:24 PM~7184269
> *EAST OAKLAND ***** LIKE WHAAAA!!!!!
> *


wtf? :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 5 2007, 09:24 PM~7184269
> *I LOVE BIG BLACK ****** LIKE WHAAAA!!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 5 2007, 09:00 PM~7185387
> *i love anal!
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 5 2007, 09:00 PM~7185387
> *yea its small...so what.
> *


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 5 2007, 08:24 PM~7184269
> *EAST OAKLAND ***** LIKE WHAAAA!!!!!
> *


what you talking about you live like 30 mins from there....... :uh:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

WATS UP GUYS HEY MK IT LOOKS LIKE ME N ART N SUM OTHER GUY ARE GOIN TO PHX WIT U MY *****


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Feb 6 2007, 10:22 AM~7188710
> *WATS UP GUYS HEY MK IT LOOKS LIKE ME N ART N SUM OTHER GUY ARE GOIN TO PHX WIT U MY *****
> *


 :cheesy: o shit :biggrin:


----------



## 805CARLOS

WASS UP ART DAMM ITS BEEN A WHILE SINCE I'VE BEEN HEAR SO WHENS THE NEXT SHOW?


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY I NEED TO TALK TO EITHER CASPER OR ART, SO SOMEONE HIT ME UP, ITS REALLY IMPORTANT


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

WAZZ UP HOMEBOYS!!! :wave:


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## Aztecbike

TELL ME WHAT YA THINK


----------



## Aztecbike




----------



## Aztecbike




----------



## NorCalLux

some pinstripe gold leaf and matching spoke rims would set it off


----------



## NaturalHighII

Soon to go in My 69 Nova


----------



## eric ramos

fuk now u foos in cars hu lol
fuken nice ass paint job angel
n  casper ur shti be bumpin the fuk out


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up with the mo eric, still havent got it


----------



## eric ramos

read in page 688
im a hit up the post office tommorw
n pm me homie its some imprortant shit


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 6 2007, 12:38 PM~7190303
> *EY I NEED TO TALK TO EITHER CASPER OR ART, SO SOMEONE HIT ME UP, ITS REALLY IMPORTANT
> *


hit me up after 9 today 
dam was up carlos u going to go to phx or naw?
n wat bikes u got now?


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 6 2007, 07:17 PM~7193419
> *was up with the mo eric, still havent got it
> *


he never sent it thats why just order them without him make him suffer


----------



## eric ramos

it was send to roger u asclown


----------



## NorCalLux

bullshit u didnt send him shit ur just saying


----------



## eric ramos

:uh: stfu


----------



## NaturalHighII

ooooh, i checked my mail today and still didnt get it


----------



## NorCalLux

lol i bet u he didnt even send it


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Feb 6 2007, 05:21 PM~7192331
> *TELL ME WHAT YA THINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks fuckin' nice homie!!! is urs?? I like it, I can't wait to see it ready to ride... :thumbsup: 
what kind of car is this??


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Feb 6 2007, 04:21 PM~7192331
> *TELL ME WHAT YA THINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks exactly like my homies car. Its the same color and it doesnt have the interioir or windows.


----------



## 817Lowrider

what's up on them plaques I ready :biggrin:


----------



## mortalkombat2

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## NaturalHighII

sup putos


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 8 2007, 08:38 PM~7213572
> *sup my best friend*


----------



## NaturalHighII

this fool, always changing peoples shit


----------



## sic713

so like im yalls sponsor.. but i havent got a single job from u guys yet..
whats the deal??


----------



## NorCalLux

u did from eric


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 8 2007, 07:48 PM~7213684
> *u did from eric
> *


yea but he joined before i sponsored them...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 8 2007, 06:46 PM~7213670
> *so like im yalls sponsor.. but i havent got a single job from u guys yet..
> whats the deal??
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 8 2007, 07:49 PM~7213698
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


well it makes sense right..
whats the pint of me being a sponsor if im not doing any work :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 8 2007, 06:53 PM~7213749
> *well it makes sense right..
> whats the pint of me being a sponsor if im not doing any work :angry:
> *


I would be pissed too.


----------



## sic713

im not pissed.. just a lil bothered...


----------



## eric ramos

well ****** dont fuken hurry up n shit


----------



## casper805

art i need to talk to u about me n the club hit me up today at 9 i dont have internet puto so dont pm me


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Feb 8 2007, 07:27 PM~7214068
> *art i need to talk to u about me n the club hit me up today at 9 i dont have internet puto so dont pm me
> *


Casper is going to....
























ABANDON SHIP!!!!!


----------



## sic713

titanic..??
:dunno:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 8 2007, 07:28 PM~7214074
> *Casper is going to....
> ABANDON SHIP!!!!!
> *


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: bye bye


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Should make for a good chat tonight.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 8 2007, 07:30 PM~7214093
> *You are the weakest link :wave: bye bye
> *


 :0


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 8 2007, 07:30 PM~7214099
> *Should make for a good chat tonight.
> *


right now anyone?


----------



## eric ramos

lets go to chat


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

damm angel.....i have someones money...and im going to spend it on hookers


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Feb 8 2007, 09:27 PM~7214068
> *art i need to talk to u about me n the club hit me up today at 9 i dont have internet puto so dont pm me
> *


too bad pm me suckka :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

later angel :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 8 2007, 09:46 PM~7213670
> *so like im yalls sponsor.. but i havent got a single job from u guys yet..
> whats the deal??
> *


as soon as socios is done you got mine


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 8 2007, 10:16 PM~7215677
> *as soon as socios is done you got mine
> *


----------



## NorCalLux

erics really sad bout u leaving casper he aint going to feel the same u brong love into his heart


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

DAMN CASPER GETTING OUT DA CLUB....I NEED INFO ON THE PHX SHOW LIKE ADREESS AND SHIT


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Feb 9 2007, 10:12 AM~7218012
> *DAMN CASPER GETTING OUT DA CLUB....I NEED INFO ON THE PHX SHOW LIKE ADREESS AND SHIT*


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Feb 9 2007, 10:12 AM~7218012
> *DAMN CASPER GETTING OUT DA CLUB....I NEED INFO ON THE PHX SHOW LIKE ADREESS AND SHIT
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Feb 9 2007, 12:12 PM~7218012
> *DAMN CASPER GETTING OUT DA CLUB.
> *


 :angry: casper wtf dont be a bitch homie step your game up


----------



## OSO 805

sup fools. :0


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 9 2007, 11:48 AM~7218328
> *:angry: casper wtf dont be a bitch homie step your game up
> *


are u mad now?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

WHY IS CASPER LEAVING THE CLUB?


----------



## Aztecbike

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 8 2007, 10:32 PM~7215233
> *damm angel.....i have someones money...and im going to spend it on hookers
> *


Don't trip Art I'm charging you interest!!! 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 9 2007, 04:27 PM~7220983
> *WHY IS CASPER LEAVING THE CLUB?
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Feb 9 2007, 06:45 PM~7221159
> *Don't trip Art I'm charging you interest!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 8 2007, 09:30 PM~7214093
> *:wave: bye bye
> *


hes not leaving......i nevered heard anything yet


----------



## eric ramos

ikno  i love u art notin a homosexual way like lilguy dose :0


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Feb 9 2007, 10:12 AM~7218012
> *DAMN CASPER GETTING OUT DA CLUB....I NEED INFO ON THE PHX SHOW LIKE ADREESS AND SHIT
> *


OH FUCK NO! NO HE'S NOT! :angry:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SUP HOMEBOYS! :wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## socios b.c. prez

pm sent


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 9 2007, 05:36 PM~7221500
> *ikno  i love u art notin a homosexual way like lilguy dose :0
> *


bitch i will scrape you. :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 9 2007, 08:27 PM~7221867
> *bitch i love art more than you. he gave me my nike name"************" :angry:
> *


  thats right your my bicth


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 9 2007, 06:51 PM~7222025
> * thats right your my daddy 76
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 9 2007, 08:27 PM~7221867
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i found a old school pic of my self
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 9 2007, 07:22 PM~7222284
> *i can take 2 at a time
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 9 2007, 09:36 PM~7222417
> *ill do anything for art and i mean anything
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

ey chilly willy hook it up with some porn passwords.


----------



## Lil Spanks

i dont have any...you have all the gay porn


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 9 2007, 07:52 PM~7222544
> *i dont have any...i only have all the gay porn
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 9 2007, 07:50 PM~7222531
> *hell yea i suck toes!  :cheesy: *


----------



## eric ramos

nice avi art


----------



## sic713

shits wack


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 10 2007, 01:03 AM~7223567
> *nice avi art
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Feb 9 2007, 06:57 PM~7221673
> *OH FUCK NO! NO HE'S NOT! :angry:
> *


monchis is going to cry :0 :uh:


----------



## OSO 805

hear you go eric


----------



## 817Lowrider

so cool


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 8 2007, 01:23 AM~7205666
> *what's up on them plaques I ready :biggrin:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

You can have caspers plaque cause hes not going to use it.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 10 2007, 04:13 PM~7226602
> *You can have caspers plaque cause hes not going to use it.
> *


he dont have a plaque :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 10 2007, 01:14 PM~7226613
> *he dont have a plaque :0
> *


They took it away already?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 10 2007, 04:15 PM~7226618
> *They took it away already?
> *


He has not had one :0 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 10 2007, 01:17 PM~7226627
> *He has not had one  :0  :0
> *


Well, how can you be in a club and not have a plaque? :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I am in and do not have a plaque hell I dont even have a bike compared to THEE ARTISTICS standerd LMAO.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

crazy.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 10 2007, 04:29 PM~7226680
> *crazy.
> *


not to much longer


----------



## eric ramos

fuik were is that damn money order


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 10 2007, 12:35 PM~7226401
> *hear you go eric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats looks like my kitchen table hmmm you spying on me oso


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: DAMN WTF?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 10 2007, 05:15 PM~7228193
> *fuik were is that damn money order
> *


lost.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

i found all of casper's ex


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 11 2007, 02:29 AM~7230282
> *:cheesy:
> *


I want my shirt Art. Whats up I am gonna need it for the show in march :biggrin:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 11 2007, 08:31 AM~7231176
> *I want my shirt Art. Whats up I am gonna need it for the show in march :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: you r goin 2 phx?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Feb 11 2007, 01:30 PM~7231836
> *:cheesy: you r goin 2 phx?
> *


na a show in Dallas


----------



## sic713

step ya game up bitches


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 11 2007, 10:47 AM~7231970
> *step ya game up bitches
> *


X 2007


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713+Feb 11 2007, 01:47 PM~7231970-->
> 
> 
> 
> step ya game up bitches
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Feb 11 2007, 01:48 PM~7231976
> *X 2007
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 11 2007, 01:53 AM~7230394
> *i found all of casper's ex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i would fuck them lol


----------



## eric ramos

shit im bored


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

GO GET A GIRLFRIEND


----------



## eric ramos

i acutaly have one now lol but her cell was taken away n shit 
lol


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 11 2007, 02:31 PM~7232544
> *i acutaly have one now lol but her cell was taken away n shit
> lol
> *


damn no more phone sex for u lol


----------



## eric ramos

:tears: sup roger fuken money order is lost  my ges


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 11 2007, 01:31 PM~7232544
> *i acutaly have one now lol but her cell was taken away n shit
> lol
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 11 2007, 03:37 PM~7232571
> *:tears: sup roger fuken money order is lost  my ges
> *


damn eric its boring


----------



## Lil Spanks

MMMMMM TALK DIRTY TO ME ERIC....


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2+Feb 11 2007, 03:14 PM~7233092-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2007, 03:15 PM~7233096
> *damn eric its boring
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tru
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 11 2007, 03:25 PM~7233149
> *MMMMMM TALK DIRTY TO ME ERIC....
> *


 :cheesy: oh yea baby u like that hu


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 11 2007, 04:15 PM~7233096
> *damn eric its bIG  *


 :0 DIRTY MOFOS


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 11 2007, 06:47 PM~7233549
> *:0 I am aDIRTY MOFOS
> *


 :0


----------



## NaturalHighII

SUP PUTOS, YOU SERIOUS ABOUT THE M.O., FUCK HOMIE.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 11 2007, 09:58 PM~7234819
> *SUP PUTOS, YOU SERIOUS ABOUT THE M.O., FUCK HOMIE.
> *


sup fool whats going on with the plaques fool


----------



## NaturalHighII

I HAVENT ORDERED ANY CUZ I DONT HAVE EVERYONES MONEY


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 11 2007, 10:29 PM~7235061
> *I HAVENT ORDERED ANY CUZ I DONT HAVE EVERYONES MONEY
> *


every one need to get on the ball man!!! :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

well dunno wat happend to it and cant find the recept


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 11 2007, 01:37 PM~7232571
> *:tears: sup roger fuken money order is lost  my ges
> *


Hey Eric, what's that in ur avatar pic?? in the middle...


----------



## eric ramos

its the nm flag homie then its the club logo
werid huh 
lol
let me show u a pic of out gay state


----------



## eric ramos

new mexico flag


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 11 2007, 11:30 PM~7235613
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mexico flag
> *


that shit is gay eric


----------



## eric ramos

bitch is my states flag :biggrin: the middle thing is the zia symbol and its some shit of peace or some bs lol :rofl: its an indian shit sine north nm is filled with them fukers


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 11 2007, 11:36 PM~7235658
> *bitch is my states flag :biggrin: the middle thing is the zia symbol and its some shit of peace or some bs lol :rofl: its an indian shit sine north nm is filled with them fukers
> *


define your roots youngster your a TEXAS BOY


----------



## eric ramos

ok yes but no
el paso born , new mexico rasied


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 11 2007, 08:45 PM~7235747
> *ok yes but no
> el paso born , new mexico rasied
> *


people from elpaso are the coolest but you fucked it all up :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: fuk u ill send u some chicos tacos :rofl: i had some on saturda morning


----------



## sic713

this club sucks..
bitches get your shit together.. then holla at me..
sucks bein a sponsor and no ones sending shit


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: get ur shit together ppls


----------



## somerstyle

usually when i shit its all together in the toilet :biggrin: 
hey eric you know nacho


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 11 2007, 09:30 PM~7235613
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mexico flag
> *


GAY!lol.. :roflmao: , it's cool :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 11 2007, 10:59 PM~7235872
> *this club sucks..
> bitches get your shit together.. then holla at me..
> sucks bein a sponsor and no ones sending shit
> *


YOU DID ALL THE BIKES IN MY CLUB :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 12 2007, 04:03 PM~7241660
> *YOU DID ALL THE BIKES IN MY CLUB :biggrin:
> *


yea i know, might as well sponsor yall instead


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2007, 05:06 PM~7241686
> *yea i know, might as well sponsor yall instead
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2007, 04:06 PM~7241686
> *yea i know, might as well sponsor yall instead
> *


Fuckem all you also did mine so you got plenty of customers down here sic, dont worry you can sponsor all of the houston area. 713 & 281


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 11 2007, 10:59 PM~7235872
> *this club sucks..
> bitches get your shit together.. then holla at me..
> sucks bein a sponsor and no ones sending shit
> *


YOU CAN PAINT FOR DLK :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

dam homie, being a sponsor doesnt mean getting business everyday homie, check it out, we got bone as a sponsor and he aint complaining about business, when it comes down to it, you'd get called upon, meanwhile just kick back homie, let the bike building proccess continue, and paint, usually one of the last steps. so just kick back, dont even trip about it.


----------



## NorCalLux

erics cryin his sister moved out he cant see her panties no more


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 12 2007, 06:28 PM~7242270
> *erics cryin his sister moved out he cant see her panties no more
> *


welcome back cutty lol


----------



## NaturalHighII

Lol, back to getting our topic whored


----------



## NorCalLux

whats up roger u mad fool? haha


----------



## NaturalHighII

Nah why, its just that this fool complaning and shit, thats about it, but basiclly, theres no reason for me to be mad.


----------



## NorCalLux

did u ever get erics money in yet? i bet the mail man is spendin it on condoms


----------



## NaturalHighII

lol, nah i havent got it, im waiting on caspers $ too, havent got it either


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

cutty you can whore all my topics lol you can tell people on how i hooke u up lmfao


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Feb 12 2007, 05:37 PM~7242346
> *cutty you can whore all my topics lol you can tell people on how i hooke u up lmfao
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

LOL, EY KEEP THE WHORING OUT, LOL


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 12 2007, 06:42 PM~7242379
> *LOL, EY KEEP THE WHORING OUT, LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY SO WAS UP WITH EVERYONE, I SEE YOU DOWN THERE MK


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

:biggrin: if you guys ever need anything just holla i will hook it up


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 12 2007, 05:44 PM~7242393
> *EY SO WAS UP WITH EVERYONE, I SEE YOU DOWN THERE MK
> *


did u ever get my money order?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Feb 12 2007, 04:48 PM~7241971-->
> 
> 
> 
> Fuckem all you also did mine so you got plenty of customers down here sic, dont worry you can sponsor all of the houston area. 713 & 281
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea i know.. im not worried about yall..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2007, 05:13 PM~7242155
> *YOU CAN PAINT FOR DLK  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hummm.. maybe we should talk
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NaturalHighII_@Feb 12 2007, 05:27 PM~7242264
> *dam homie, being a sponsor doesnt mean getting business everyday homie, check it out, we got bone as  a sponsor and he aint complaining about business, when it comes down to it, you'd get called upon, meanwhile just kick back homie, let the bike building proccess continue, and paint, usually one of the last steps. so just kick back, dont even trip about it.
> *


im not trippin.. all yall fuckers do is ask for quotes.. i mean i could at least get a street frame or something..when casper came to me with the sponosr thing.. " he put it as if i had a shit load of work coming"
and still nothing


----------



## NaturalHighII

alright homie, look i dont appreciate the fact of you calling us fuckers, alright, like i said pretty much you gotta wait, and nah homie, we aint big ballers with $ everyday in our pockets like you, so dont fucking be tripping about it, when the day comes, you will be called to do "certain persons" paint kob


----------



## NaturalHighII

no mk havent got money


----------



## NorCalLux

stop fighting poontang


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 12 2007, 05:50 PM~7242448
> *no mk havent got money
> *


 :machinegun: :guns: :burn: casper said he sent it last monday


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 12 2007, 05:49 PM~7242438
> *alright homie, look i dont appreciate the fact of you calling us fuckers, alright, like i said pretty much you gotta wait, and nah homie, we aint big ballers with $ everyday in our pockets like you, so dont fucking be tripping about it, when the day comes, you will be called to do "certain persons" paint kob
> *


ha yea right.. no baller here.. maybe i would be if my sponsored club sent me shit :uh: 

and if im sponoring the whole club it would b nice to see it on everyones sig ya know..i see it on a few..but not all...

"certain persons"
naw should be everyone


----------



## NaturalHighII

ok well you aint ballet, alright and yeah you seen for your self i had your shit on my sig, and look now its not their, why? ask yourself homie, and not everyone needs a paint job, your fucking prices are the same as if you werent a sponsor so if youd like go head and sponsor that other club, cuz, i myself dont even need paint anymore so dont even expect 4 from me


----------



## NorCalLux

lets wait till eric gets on and bug the shit outta him


----------



## NaturalHighII

LOL, I KNOW HUH,


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

where is eric at when u need some laughs lol


----------



## NaturalHighII

I HAVE NO IDEA WHERES HE AT OI HAVENT SPOKE TO HIM IN A WHILE


----------



## sic713

i actually did drop my prices down a lil..but shit isnt cheap.. neither is material..so fk it.. no paint jobs at all now..im a just stick to the certain few that ill hook up since some people dont like prices...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

damn he used to be on here more tahn i did but anymore i am on here more than him


----------



## NorCalLux

sence erics sister moved out hes got to find other ways to jack off to porno


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 12 2007, 07:16 PM~7242646
> *sence erics sister moved out hes got to find other ways to jack off to porno
> *


lmfao damn i feel for him


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 12 2007, 05:48 PM~7241971
> *Fuckem all you also did mine so you got plenty of customers down here sic, dont worry you can sponsor all of the houston area. 713 & 281
> *


let see your peace of crap


----------



## eric ramos

wtf is up with al the hate ?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 12 2007, 08:35 PM~7243330
> *wtf is up with al the hate ?
> *


I HATE U TOO ERIC :angry: ..BUT I WANT YOU MORE LIKE ANGEL, I SEE DOWN THERE


----------



## NaturalHighII

WHATEVER HOMIE, YOU COULD DO WHATEVER THE FUCK YOU WANT, HOOKUP WHOEVER YOU WANT, CUZ TRUTHFULLY I REALLY DONT GIVE A FUCK


----------



## eric ramos

shit roger chill the fuk down fo
i actualy agree with darks cus ppsl was not progressin on they projects 
ppls step ur game up for reals
i kno roger will me art mk of couarse and my brother juan but come on ppls just all i see is fuken primerd frames wtf is up with that


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 12 2007, 08:49 PM~7243495
> *WHATEVER HOMIE, YOU COULD DO WHATEVER THE FUCK YOU WANT, HOOKUP WHOEVER YOU WANT, CUZ TRUTHFULLY I REALLY DONT GIVE A FUCK
> *


 :0


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 12 2007, 06:50 PM~7243522
> *shit roger chill the fuk down fo
> i actualy agree with darks cus ppsl was not progressin on they projects
> ppls step ur game up for reals
> i kno roger will me art mk of couarse and my brother juan but come on ppls just all i see is fuken primerd frames wtf is up with that
> *


NAH HOMIE WHAT IS SAID IS SAID AND WHST DONE IS DONE, AINT NO TURNING BACK. FOR ALL I KNOW SIC AINT THIS CLUBS SPONSOR AS OF TODAY. I MEAN ALL THIS SHIT TAKES TIME, ESPEACIALLY PAINT, ITS ONE OF THE FINISHING STEPS, AND THATS WHAT HE DOESNT UNDERSTAND. SO LIKE I SAID HE CAN "SPONSOR" WHOEVER HE WANTS ALL I KNOW IS HE AINT SPONSORING ARTISTICS ANYMORE, ITS COOL WITH YOUR BIKE. HE PAINTED IT, THATS COOL I AINT TRIPPING ABOUT THAT. HIS NAMES ON THERE.... NO PROBLEM WITH THAT. BUT ITS ALL GOOD


----------



## eric ramos

ora chida guey 
how is ur bike going ?


----------



## NaturalHighII

WELL ITS PAINTED NOW, FOR WHAT IS A SPONSORED PRICE, NO PICS FOR NO ONE THOUGH. LOL, PARTS, WELL IDK WAS UP WITH OSO. I GOTTA ASK HIM, CHROME, WELL YOU KNOW I GOT THAT. BUT PRETTY MUCH OSO IS HOLDING MY WHOEL PROJECT BACK, CUZ HE HAS TO MAKE MY PARTS AND HAS TO SEND ME MY SPOKES TOO.


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

oso takes to long hit up wayne juan already got his forks or this week hes gettin them he orderd them like 3 weeks ago


----------



## NaturalHighII

well see was up , was up angel


----------



## Aztecbike

SUP ROGER ... WHAT U BEEN UP TOO?


----------



## NaturalHighII

well not much just wanting to get my frame back to send it to my graphics guy and shit you know, but dam oso gotta come through


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 12 2007, 07:57 PM~7243590
> *NAH HOMIE WHAT IS SAID IS SAID AND WHST DONE IS DONE, AINT NO TURNING BACK. FOR ALL I KNOW SIC AINT THIS CLUBS SPONSOR AS OF TODAY. I MEAN ALL THIS SHIT TAKES TIME, ESPEACIALLY PAINT, ITS ONE OF THE FINISHING STEPS, AND THATS WHAT HE DOESNT UNDERSTAND. SO LIKE I SAID HE CAN "SPONSOR" WHOEVER HE WANTS ALL I KNOW IS HE AINT SPONSORING ARTISTICS ANYMORE, ITS COOL WITH YOUR BIKE. HE PAINTED IT, THATS COOL I AINT TRIPPING ABOUT THAT. HIS NAMES ON THERE.... NO PROBLEM WITH THAT. BUT ITS ALL GOOD
> *


might not be sponoring you all no more.. but ill defently still be paint some of the artistics bikes.. believe that..and yes my name will be on them...

i knew the whole sponsor shit was a bad ideal from the beginning..


----------



## Aztecbike

orale roger


----------



## NaturalHighII

Sup ppl
TearsofaClownII, Aztecbike, eric ramos


----------



## Aztecbike

I'M GETTING MY RIDE HOPEFULLY SATURDAY... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE HOW IT LOOKS!!!


----------



## NaturalHighII

YEAH WELL YOU CAN PAINT WHOEVERS BIKES YOU WANT, I AINT GONNA KEEP YOU FROM THAT, AND IF YOU KNEW SPONSORING WAS A BAD IDEA THEN WHY DO IT? ALWAYS TRUST YUOR INSTINCT HOMIE. AND YOU COULD PUT WHOEVERS NAME ON WHOEVERS BIKE,I PERSONALY DONT CARE.


----------



## NaturalHighII

I KNOW HUH, I WANNA SEE IT, THE $$$ BETTER HAVE BEEN WORTH IT, CUZ IN THE PICTUTRES THAT SHITLOOKS GOOD, BUT A PICTURE DOESNT DO IT JUSTICE, GOTTA SEE IT IN PERSON


----------



## Aztecbike

THAT'S RIGHT ROGER...WE WILL HAVE TO WAIT N SEE


----------



## NaturalHighII

DAM CANT WAIT TILL SAT, RIGHT NOW IM IN THE PROCESS OF FIXING MY SHIT TOO, JUST LIKE I TOLD YOU LAST TIME, JUST CANT FIND THE MONEY TO


----------



## eric ramos

mone time n dedication= great lookin bike  sup Angel


----------



## NaturalHighII

WE TLAKIGN ABOUT HIS CAR FOOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 12 2007, 09:26 PM~7243861
> *mone time n dedication= great lookin guy  sup Angel looking good bro,i mean hot body,u work out
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Feb 12 2007, 09:06 PM~7243673
> *SUP ROGER ... WHAT U BEEN UP TOO?LOOKING HOT THERE CUZ
> *


:0 DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 12 2007, 06:31 PM~7242300
> *whats up roger u mad fool? ill grab my ankles for you and you do the rest*


 :0


----------



## NaturalHighII

fucking art always changing shit


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 11 2007, 01:29 AM~7230282
> *:cheesy:I LIKE TO MASTERBATE TO MY OWN PIC.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 OH WAIT A MINUTE..DAMMMM :angry:


----------



## NaturalHighII

ah yopu fucked up, supid ass fool, lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 12 2007, 09:34 PM~7243940
> *ah yopu fucked up, supid ass fool, lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: damn u art :wink:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2007, 09:09 PM~7243699
> *im bringing sexy back...do you want milk and cookies :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 12 2007, 09:35 PM~7243954
> *:rofl: damn u art i want you more than roger:wink:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Aztecbike

so wheres my money art?


----------



## NaturalHighII

always fucking up art


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Feb 12 2007, 09:39 PM~7243999
> *so wheres my money art?
> *


ask roger :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

oh wtf, what you mean ask roger


----------



## eric ramos

wtf? art wtf


----------



## OSO 805

fuking mexicans!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NaturalHighII

this bitch, ey oso, sup with my parts


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 12 2007, 09:42 PM~7244030
> *oh wtf, sorry angel i spent it*


see i told you :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

almost 700 pages


----------



## OSO 805

TEAM AFTERMATH hydraulics beter sponcer me  :worship: :wave: :scrutinize:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 12 2007, 09:50 PM~7244118
> *TEAM BABOS HYDROS beter sponcer me   :worship:  :wave:  :scrutinize:
> *


HE WILL :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

EW WHAT HAPPENED WITH ARTS HYDRAULICS, AND OSO YOU DIDNT ANSWER MY QUESTION? LETS KEEP IT SIMPLE FOOL, GONNA BE ABLE TO DO MY SHIT


----------



## OSO 805

no progres i got kicked out of that class  :tears:  :happysad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 12 2007, 09:53 PM~7244149
> *EW WHAT HAPPENED WITH ARTS HYDRAULICS, AND OSO YOU DIDNT ANSWER MY QUESTION? LETS KEEP IT SIMPLE FOOL, GONNA BE ABLE TO DO MY SHIT
> *


AFTERMATH BABY :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

not going to be able to do them i got kiked out of that class for talking back to the teacher hes fucking racis dum bitch  :uh:


----------



## OSO 805

ey art can you hook me up with a air ride set up??


----------



## OSO 805

and all this stuff i need 4" square twisted crank
square twisted pedals
square twisted continental brace
square twisted sissy bar
20" bent square twisted fork
13" square twisted handle bars
sprocket (regular with holes)
gooseneck
20" classic duck tail fender w/brace
fron/back twisted axle nut (2 pairs)
20" 144 spoke fan rims
2 dummy lights (blue)
3 visor for bullet light


----------



## NaturalHighII

*700 PAGES BABY!!!!!*


----------



## NaturalHighII

NOW I NEED TO FIND SOMEONE TO DO MY SHIT


----------



## Aztecbike

roger have to talk to bitch ass casper?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 12 2007, 10:00 PM~7244231
> *and all this stuff i need                                                                                                4" square twisted crank
> square twisted pedals
> square twisted continental brace
> square twisted sissy bar
> 20" bent square twisted fork
> 13" square twisted handle bars
> sprocket (regular with holes)
> gooseneck
> 20" classic duck tail fender w/brace
> fron/back twisted axle nut (2 pairs)
> 20" 144 spoke fan rims
> 2 dummy lights (blue)
> 3 visor for bullet light
> *


POST PICS...EASIER FOR ME TO SEE....WOULD YOU LIKE FRIES WITH YOUR ORDER :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Feb 12 2007, 10:03 PM~7244277
> *roger have to talk to fat ass bitch that sucks fat cock and cant get laid only buy his dog, casper?
> *


damm someones mad :0


----------



## OSO 805

ey post a pic of curlys card


----------



## NaturalHighII

I THINK I DID WHY WAS UP


----------



## Aztecbike

ART WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO PAY ME WITH?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 12 2007, 10:03 PM~7244269
> *NOW I NEED TO FIND SOMEONE TO DO MY SHIT
> *


what did i tell you sat about that stuff..angel knows


----------



## Aztecbike

I MEAN HOW ARE YOU GOING TO PAY ME?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Feb 12 2007, 10:06 PM~7244323
> *ART WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO PAY ME WITH?
> *


when i see you...dont worry... :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 12 2007, 09:05 PM~7244308
> *damm someones mad :0
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aztecbike

WHEN AM I GOING TO SEE... WHEN ARE YOU AVAILABLE SINCE UR REALLY BUSY WORKING LATE NIGHTS!!!


----------



## NaturalHighII

OH ALRIGHT ART I REMEMBER KNOW AND SINCE WHEN IS ART WORKIGN LATE


----------



## Aztecbike

ON THE BLVD. LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

damm you


----------



## Aztecbike

ROUGH NIGHT ART


----------



## Lil Spanks

the best right here


----------



## NaturalHighII

SI YA ME ACORDE PINCHE ART


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Feb 12 2007, 10:10 PM~7244397
> *ROUGH NIGHT ART
> *


so...sucking cock all night gets me sleepy.....lol..shut up roger i know what your thinking


----------



## Aztecbike

UMMMM ROGER WHAT HAVE YOU BEEN DOING THAT YOUR FORGETTING SHIT


----------



## Lil Spanks

sucking cock too...lol


----------



## Aztecbike

SO WHEN IS YOUR BIKE GOING TO BE READY ART?


----------



## Lil Spanks

shhhhhhhhh...suprise


----------



## Lil Spanks

i saw mk...where is he


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Feb 12 2007, 09:15 PM~7244469
> *SO WHEN IS YOUR BIKE GOING TO BE READY ART?
> *


caspers dedline :0 :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 12 2007, 10:17 PM~7244503
> *caspers dedline :0  :rofl:
> *


lol...mk i see you...


----------



## Aztecbike

WHAT R U DOING ROGER?


----------



## OSO 805

ey art you still going to hook me up with the air brush artist i need to get my 16 mild done with some crazy clowns


----------



## NaturalHighII

wtf,fagget


----------



## Lil Spanks

when i was ride


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 12 2007, 09:18 PM~7244521
> *lol...mk i see you...
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 12 2007, 10:19 PM~7244552
> *ey art you still going to hook me up with the air brush artist i need to get my 16 mild done with some crazy clowns
> *


you know it


----------



## Aztecbike

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 12 2007, 09:19 PM~7244554
> *wtf,fagget
> *


?????????????????????????


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Feb 12 2007, 10:20 PM~7244560
> *
> *


mk......................


----------



## NaturalHighII

well im not doing much just here getting my sound system together


----------



## Lil Spanks

CHILLY WILLY, NaturalHighII, speedy187, Aztecbike, OSO 805


----------



## NaturalHighII

you talkign about the engraving angel?


----------



## Aztecbike

have you practice?


----------



## NaturalHighII

a lil here and there aint getting any better though.lol


----------



## Aztecbike

lol


----------



## speedy187

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: sup artistics


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 12 2007, 09:23 PM~7244607
> *well im not doing much just here getting my sound system together
> *


WHAT YOU RUNING :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Feb 12 2007, 10:28 PM~7244673
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  sup artistics
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

nothing but mtx homie


----------



## NaturalHighII

this is it right here


----------



## OSO 805

WERE THE SHIRTS AT LOKO :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

you talkign to me oso? cu if you are well im waiting for your $


----------



## Lil Spanks

k-mart products


----------



## NaturalHighII

k-mart my ass


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 12 2007, 09:22 PM~7244593
> *mk......................
> *


wut.....................


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 12 2007, 10:33 PM~7244733
> *k-mart my ass
> *


pic n save


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Feb 12 2007, 10:34 PM~7244749
> *wut.....................
> *


wazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz up...u wit ur girl now


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 12 2007, 09:31 PM~7244708
> *this is it right here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MANY WATS IS THAT AMP MY CUZ GOTS A 5000 WAT AMP COMP THAT SHIT BUMPS AND A 12 INCH KENWOOD HE KNOS HIS STUFF BROKE THE BACK WINDOW WHEN WE WERE CRUSING :0


----------



## speedy187

roger u should try memphis amps n subs


----------



## OSO 805

GETING A CHEVY BOMB TRUCK FOR FREE JUST HAVE TO PICK IT UP IN PALM SPRINGS :0


----------



## NaturalHighII

shit ill go pick it up myself, and memphis is cool, btu im cool with the shit i got now, im going for SQ not SPL


----------



## NaturalHighII

the amp is 1500 w rms x 2 @ 2 ohm


----------



## OSO 805

TRIO IS THE BEST BRAND I THINK I GOT A 500 WAT AMP ORIGINAL WATS THAT SHIT IS GOOD


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 12 2007, 09:35 PM~7244758
> *wazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz up...u wit ur girl now
> *


i wish :biggrin:


----------



## speedy187




----------



## NaturalHighII

never even heard of trio, but my shits gonna bump watch im getting a 4.0 cu.ft. box tuned at 32hz for my 12s


----------



## OSO 805

YEA AND THAT SHIT THAT SAVES YOUR BATTERY SO YOU CAN RUN A NUTHER BATTERY AND GET BETER SOUND AND BIG ASS FUSES AND GOOD WIRE


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY ANOTHER THING WHY DIDNT SIC HOOK UP VICS FRAME, WASNT HE SUPPOOSE TO BE OUR SPONOSR


----------



## NaturalHighII

OH NAH DONT EVEN TALK ABOUT SOUNDS TO ME, I KNOW THZT SHIT UP AND DOWN


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 12 2007, 09:45 PM~7244901
> *OH NAH DONT EVEN TALK ABOUT SOUNDS TO ME, I KNOW THZT SHIT UP AND DOWN
> *


IS THIS A CHALENGE ESE :0 ..............JP.............................YOU RUNING A EQ ??? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 12 2007, 09:44 PM~7244891
> *EY ANOTHER THING WHY DIDNT SIC HOOK UP VICS FRAME, WASNT HE SUPPOOSE TO BE OUR SPONOSR
> *


i did do vic frame.. before he join artistics..
he let rabbit do stuff to it..
rabbit didnt finish..
now i have the frame.. but im sending it back to vic..


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 12 2007, 09:44 PM~7244891
> *EY ANOTHER THING WHY DIDNT SIC HOOK UP VICS FRAME, WASNT HE SUPPOOSE TO BE OUR SPONOSR
> *


CUZ IM GOING TO FINISH IT :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

YEAH ITS A CHALLENGE

YEAH IM RUNNIGN A CALRION EQ 

5 BAND HOMIE

+/- 12db AT 45hz, 100hz, 700hz, 2khz, 15khz


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2007, 09:49 PM~7244942
> *i did do vic frame.. before he join artistics..
> he let rabbit do stuff to it..
> rabbit didnt finish..
> now i have the frame.. but im sending it back to vic..
> *


YOU STILL ARE SPONCER????


----------



## speedy187

clarion is the shit i had one on my car


----------



## NaturalHighII

plus the eq has a fader and sub volume and master volume,lol


----------



## speedy187

oh memories :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 12 2007, 09:51 PM~7244957
> *YEAH ITS A CHALLENGE
> 
> YEAH IM RUNNIGN A CALRION EQ
> 
> 5 BAND HOMIE
> 
> +/- 12db AT 45hz, 100hz, 700hz, 2khz, 15khz
> *


IS THAT SO........ LOL...................I GOT A SISTEM ON MY DAILY RIDER TRIKE IT BUMPS 2SPEAKERS CDPLAYER BATTERY..................A CORD GOING TO CDPLAYER SO I CAN PLAY MY I POD :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

this fool, this is my eq right here, the bottom one, 1/2 din size


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 12 2007, 09:52 PM~7244963
> *plus the eq has a fader and sub volume and master volume,lol
> *


YEA MY CUZ HAS THAT PRITY TIGHT CONTROL FOR HOW MUCH BASS YOU WANT :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

EY D_LUXURIOUS YOU GET MY PM ????


----------



## NaturalHighII

nah and on top of that i have my epicenter knob and my bass amp knob


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 12 2007, 09:51 PM~7244958
> *YOU STILL ARE SPONCER????
> *


ill just sponsor certain individuals..
il still hook u up


----------



## NaturalHighII

so what now oso, you dont knwo was up with these sound system shit


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2007, 10:04 PM~7245050
> *ill just sponsor certain individuals..
> il still hook u up
> *


am i one of those ppl


----------



## Aztecbike

CHILLY WILLY


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz upp fools :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

sup homie


----------



## sick six

this is it art let me know.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Feb 12 2007, 10:06 PM~7245083
> *am i one of those ppl
> *


yea if you wanna be.. i dont have a problem with that


----------



## eric ramos

como chingan :rofl:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

http://www.wiggaz.com


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 13 2007, 09:10 AM~7246996
> *como chingan :rofl:
> *


did you get that m.o.


----------



## noe_from_texas

sup amigos


----------



## 817Lowrider

TO THE TOP 
for the #1 club out right now.
Fuck what people say cus we 
*ON TOP NON STOP AND NEVA DROP*
real talk


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Feb 12 2007, 11:25 PM~7245225
> *this will be in phx when art picks it up on friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 u know it....ill build it street bike and it will be in phx..... :biggrin: yeaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## eric ramos

sup noe and no juan no luck yet dont worry i already paid for the bear


----------



## NorCalLux

eric got his sisters computer back fuckin geek


----------



## eric ramos

she took the lap top and in skool she gots computers so fuk that


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

lol good job taking shit away from your sis i do it to frabkie too.....


----------



## NorCalLux

hjhahahah


----------



## sic713

ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## sick six

hey art get my pm


----------



## Lil Spanks

no cuz i hate you....


----------



## eric ramos

i love u art happy feb 14 baby :rofl:


----------



## sick six

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 13 2007, 08:37 PM~7253599
> *no cuz i love you....
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 13 2007, 09:38 PM~7253626
> *i love u art happy feb 14 baby :rofl:
> *


****


----------



## eric ramos

mira quien abla :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 13 2007, 09:56 PM~7253902
> *art bang my sis while i jack off to it :rofl:
> *


DIRTY MOFO BUT OK :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

:barf:


----------



## Lil Spanks

SUCKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 13 2007, 10:34 PM~7253559
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up on them rims fool


----------



## eric ramos

u hit up tat fuker in oc?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 13 2007, 10:38 PM~7254479
> *whats up on them rims fool
> *


he going to give me a price..hold up.....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 13 2007, 11:40 PM~7254507
> *he going to give me a price..hold up.....
> *


cool


----------



## eric ramos

it was fuken 300 for the pair wasent it?


----------



## Lil Spanks

eric you make me horney


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 13 2007, 11:45 PM~7254590
> *it was fuken 300 for the pair wasent it?
> *


different guy eric


----------



## Lil Spanks

214 spokes


----------



## eric ramos

some other fuker who dose rims
damn 214s?


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 13 2007, 09:48 PM~7254633
> *214 spokes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I ASKED HIM HE SAID 300 OR 2 SUMTHING SUM CHINES FOOL :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

already I'll pay 300


----------



## OSO 805

714 865-1370 manuels bike shop 
THATS IT


----------



## Lil Spanks

he said like 150 or something but i could be wrong


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 13 2007, 11:55 PM~7254731
> *714 865-1370 manuels bike shop
> THATS IT
> *


told you art


----------



## eric ramos

fuk of lowforlife get teh fuk out 
Members: eric ramos, juangotti, CHILLY WILLY, OSO 805, lowforlife


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 13 2007, 11:56 PM~7254745
> * fuk of lowforlife get teh fuk out
> Members: eric ramos, juangotti, CHILLY WILLY, OSO 805, lowforlife
> *


damn fool


----------



## OSO 805

RIVERSIDE CHAP???LADY DEATH IS SELLING HIS RIMS HU I WANA GET THEM!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: juangotti, *low83cutty,* eric ramos, lowforlife
out :angry: 























:biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 13 2007, 09:55 PM~7254739
> *told you art
> *


yep that fukre but its not some chineses its some fuker like from spain or argentina some wered ass spanish accent


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 13 2007, 10:57 PM~7254762
> *RIVERSIDE CHAP???LADY DEATH IS SELLING HIS RIMS HU I WANA GET THEM!!!!!!!!
> *


yea and no


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 13 2007, 10:55 PM~7254739
> *told you art
> *


he didnt do them....


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 13 2007, 09:55 PM~7254738
> *he said like 150 or something but i could be wrong
> *


EACH RIM :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 13 2007, 11:59 PM~7254798
> *he didnt do them....
> *


find me a guy to do them set it all up. and I ll pay :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

yep 300 for the pair with tat fukre


----------



## Lil Spanks

a pair


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 13 2007, 10:57 PM~7254762
> *RIVERSIDE CHAP???LADY DEATH IS SELLING HIS RIMS HU I WANA GET THEM!!!!!!!!
> *


who said he was???


----------



## eric ramos

tan tan taaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn :0


----------



## NorCalLux

ass clownin


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 13 2007, 10:03 PM~7254858
> *who said he was???
> *


HES MY FRAIND :biggrin: :0 HES GETING SPINERS FROM MANNYS AM I RIGHT :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 14 2007, 12:08 AM~7254931
> *HES MY FRAIND :biggrin:  :0 HES GETING SPINERS FROM MANNYS AM I RIGHT :0  :biggrin:
> *


who the guy at manuels bike shop


----------



## NaturalHighII

sup putos


----------



## 817Lowrider

heres my nefews chamilion I built same seat from my other nefews bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 13 2007, 09:00 PM~7254818
> *yep 300 for the pair with tat fukre
> *


Shipped and with tires?


----------



## NaturalHighII

oh shit someones interested


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 13 2007, 09:22 PM~7255132
> *oh shit someones interested
> *


My homie got a set of unplated regular 144 spoke 16" rims for $300. so if theres twisted plated spokes and a plated rim included in the price then yes, Im interested.


----------



## 817Lowrider

So I am still tryin to get 200+ spoke wheels. Fam help me out


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 13 2007, 10:25 PM~7255168
> *My homie got a set of unplated regular 144 spoke 16" rims for $300. so if theres twisted plated spokes and a plated rim included in the price then yes, Im interested.
> *


CAN YOU TELL ME WERE YOUR HOMIE GOT THOSE RIMS??? :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 13 2007, 09:31 PM~7255260
> *CAN YOU TELL ME WERE YOUR HOMIE GOT THOSE RIMS??? :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


Manny's.


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

PAGE 7O7 NICCA!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 14 2007, 02:09 AM~7256351
> *U NO HOW WE DO!!!!!*


----------



## eric ramos

wtfs up with 707?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 14 2007, 05:39 AM~7257638
> *wtfs up with 707?
> *


my area code nukka. :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 14 2007, 10:10 AM~7258574
> *thats how many niccas hit me from behind nukka. :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux

lol


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

I NEED A FLYER OF THE PHX SHOW ASAP...NEW LOWRIDER DOSENT HAVE IT IN THERE


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Feb 14 2007, 11:46 PM~7265412
> *I NEED A RIDE TO THE PHX SHOW ASAP...I WILL SUCK COCK TO GO
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 14 2007, 10:51 PM~7265451
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Feb 14 2007, 11:51 PM~7265462
> *:angryAM IT I WILL SUCK COCK
> *


 :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: fuken art


----------



## 817Lowrider

ahahahahahahaahahaaha


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 14 2007, 10:49 PM~7265431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## eric ramos

roger i got the mo bak cus it was not able to deliver cus i gots fuked up writing did it again the envelope and should be on its way later today or tommorw moring
and juan i got ur mo just have to wait for my mom to cash then i can send u the wheel


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up homies glad to see you got it back eric have someone else write the address lol :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

fuk i write beautyfull shit na jk
i write like chiken scratch


----------



## 817Lowrider

cool


----------



## eric ramos

wub ya :rofl: damn i need to stop this shit :rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 15 2007, 12:18 PM~7267824
> *wub ya :rofl: damn i need to stop this shit :rofl:
> *


your to gay homie dont make me post the pic of you and cutty
take your ass to school fool


----------



## eric ramos

no skool fuker 
neither tommorw or monday 
lol :rofl: 
and  u called me gay wtf? im just fukin around the real *** is art


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 15 2007, 12:23 PM~7267853
> *no skool fuker
> neither tommorw or monday
> lol :rofl:
> and  I'm so  gay wtf? i just wanna fuck around with the real ***, art
> *


 :0


----------



## noe_from_texas

what are you doing here so early eric, playing hooky :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

no hooky no skool
cus i had to go to some meeting with teachers its why these 3 days we off cus they doing a new thing like parenteacher n shit 
but u decide wat classes and wat kind of teachers u want n shit and they show ur grades im not doing bad
art2 80 
pe 80
geometry 50
science 50
lol


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 15 2007, 11:33 AM~7267954
> *no hooky no skool
> cus i had to go to some meeting with teachers its why these 3 days we off cus they doing a new thing like parenteacher n shit
> but u decide wat classes and wat kind of teachers u want n shit and they show ur grades im not doing bad
> art2 80
> pe 80
> geometry 50
> science 50
> lol
> *


Your Grounded Son!!!!!!!!!*
:biggrin:*


----------



## eric ramos

:tears: naw i passed all last semister so ill pass any ways aslong as i pass pe n art and maybe science


----------



## NorCalLux

erics goin to get spanked by his mom


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 15 2007, 01:32 PM~7268514
> *Im goin to spank eric like I was his mom.
> *


 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Feb 15 2007, 09:11 AM~7267775
> *wuz up homies glad to see you got it back eric have someone else write the address lol  :biggrin:
> *


i let my mom write the adress cus i write like chit.


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 14 2007, 09:10 AM~7258574
> *my area code nukka. :uh:
> *


707?? that's in Northern Cali que no??  
it's all bout 805 SOUTHERN CALI!!


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 13 2007, 09:48 PM~7254633
> *214 spokes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn!! that shit's badass!!! and hella clean ese!


----------



## eric ramos

las nalgas 
damn im bored


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 12 2007, 09:37 PM~7244784
> *GETING A CHEVY BOMB TRUCK FOR FREE JUST HAVE TO PICK IT UP IN PALM SPRINGS :0
> *


I'll go with u Oso :cheesy:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 15 2007, 05:25 PM~7271734
> *las nalgas
> damn im bored
> *


haha, ya te la jalaste guey huh!!lol.. :roflmao: 
Q-vole! :wave:


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Feb 15 2007, 05:17 PM~7271663
> *707?? that's in Northern Cali que no??
> it's all bout 805 SOUTHERN CALI!!
> *


its bout 505 slammers BC foo reppin for all mountain bikes


----------



## eric ramos

na guey no me la jale lol
and cutty fuk yea montain bikes :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux

post a pic of ur street mountan bike eric the one with shocks in the front and mudding tires


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 15 2007, 05:40 PM~7271856
> *na guey no me la jale lol
> and cutty fuk yea montain bikes :biggrin:
> *


haha, u guys r gay... :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

??????????????????????????? fuk yea my mountain bike is like pedros from napolen dinomite


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 15 2007, 05:50 PM~7271933
> *??????????????????????????? fuk yea my mountain bike is like pedros from napolen dinomite
> *


hahaha!! neta homie!! :roflmao: that's funny!!! with tha Mexican flag, that's gangsta!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## speedy187

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Feb 15 2007, 09:23 PM~7273480
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

Cars and Bikes from Artistics that youve guys probably never seen


----------



## 817Lowrider

yeah!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 15 2007, 11:55 PM~7275269
> *THIS FOO IS GAYER THAN ART
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLEAN ASS OLD SKOOL BIKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NorCalLux

eric got molested today while he was in the mall


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 16 2007, 07:01 PM~7281088
> *i love getting molested by big black guys
> *


 :uh:


----------



## speedy187

QUOTE(NorCalLux @ Feb 16 2007, 07:01 PM) 
i love getting molested by big black guys

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

why he gotta be black for??
wtf


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 16 2007, 09:16 PM~7281664
> *why he gotta be black for??
> wtf
> *


Its the stereo type that y'all rape any thing that moves. :dunno:


----------



## speedy187

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 16 2007, 08:16 PM~7281664
> *im the one that molested him gooood??
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Feb 16 2007, 07:18 PM~7281677-->
> 
> 
> 
> Its the stereo type that y'all rape any thing that moves. :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no.. thats white people
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 16 2007, 07:20 PM~7281694
> *i like when cutty butt fuckes me
> *


----------



## NorCalLux

for cryin out loud


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 16 2007, 11:35 PM~7282230
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

THIS IS THE REMATCH!


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Feb 17 2007, 12:59 PM~7285585
> *:wave:
> *


sup homie


----------



## 817Lowrider

did all yall get that pm


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 16 2007, 07:35 PM~7282230
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


We Stay ghetto hanging our plaques with speaker wire


----------



## 817Lowrider

just found a new local shop with some bad ass bikes damn I thought I was the only fool here.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 17 2007, 01:15 PM~7286128
> *just found a new local shop with some bad ass bikes damn I thought I was the only fool here.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 15 2007, 11:55 PM~7275269
> *Cars and Bikes from Artistics that youve guys probably never seen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's gangsta ese!! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## eric ramos

sup fukres im bored :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 17 2007, 06:44 PM~7287453
> *sup fukres im bored :biggrin:
> *


:uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 17 2007, 05:44 PM~7287453
> *sup fukres im bored :biggrin:
> *


sup


----------



## eric ramos

sup to all


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

SUP HOODRATS


----------



## eric ramos

sup 5 dolla hoe :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

SUP 2 CENT HOE






N DNT FUCKIN ASK ABOUT DA BIKE ITS COMING ALONG GOOOSH


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Feb 17 2007, 07:27 PM~7287623
> *SUP HOODRATS
> *


SHIT! I KNOW I'M A FUCKIN' MANWHORE!!! :uh: GOSH! :uh: LOL...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Feb 18 2007, 12:29 PM~7290282
> *SHIT! I KNOW I'M A FUCKIN' MANWHORE!!!  :uh:  GOSH! :uh: LOL...
> *


thats a huge bish!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

THEE ARTISTICS 4 LIFE


----------



## eric ramos

sup angel were is roger at?


----------



## Aztecbike

:thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos

:dunno: ?


----------



## Aztecbike




----------



## Aztecbike

Orange Cove will be having a cinco de mayo parade and car show.
We will also be having a hop off with classes in radical, street single, double,and also dancers and air bags. Cash prizes of up to $1,000 hopefully Truucha could represent and film the event of saterday may 5, 07. Also for radical well have a 7 foot king of cali trophy with that $1,000. Hope to see you all out here. For info and pre reg. Contact David Lopez at 647-6016.


----------



## Aztecbike




----------



## Aztecbike

IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN: 

HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW

HOSTED BY: GOODTIMES CC

HITS THE CITY OF LOS ANGELES


SUNDAY JUNE 24, 2007


COME SEE SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA FINEST BOMBS, LOW RIDERS, SUVS, IMPORTS, LOW RIDER BIKES, MOTOR CYCLES, PEDAL CARS AND MUCH MORE.. 

THIS IS A SHOW NOT TO MISS OUT.. 

BEST OF SHOW FOR: LOW RIDERS, BOMBS, EUROS, LOW RIDER BIKES, SUV/TRUCK. MUCH MORE SPECIAL AWARDS. 

OVER ALL BEST OF SHOW $300.00 

CARS PRE-REG $????
BIKES PRE-REG $15.00

BEST FOR LAST ALL WALK-INS ARE !!FREE!! !!FREE!! !!FREE!! SO BRING THE FAMILY.. 

FOR MORE INFO CALL:
323 254 3766
323 384 5036
323 256 8720


----------



## Aztecbike




----------



## NaturalHighII

dam this fools posting all types of shows,e y eric i pm you back already


----------



## Aztecbike

so wuz up roger are you rolling next weekend to that picnic?


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

i dont know depends what time will be back cuz i work from 2-6


----------



## Aztecbike

so the show in phoenix is march 4 not march 6 buey


----------



## NaturalHighII

thats what i said fool , march 4 sunday


----------



## sic713

sup eric


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 18 2007, 10:38 PM~7294008
> *sup eric
> *


eric wtf


----------



## NaturalHighII

DAM HOMIES, IM A BE OUT IN A WHILE, GOT TO WORK TOMMORROW 4 AM-2PM


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 18 2007, 10:52 PM~7294214
> *DAM HOMIES, IM A BE OUT IN A WHILE, GOT TO WORK TOMMORROW 4 AM-2PM
> *


 :biggrin: 
got that 2nd shift job baby 3pm-11:30pm


----------



## NaturalHighII

OH SHIT WHAT OUT, DAM I GOT $110 SITTING HERE IN MY ROOM WITH NOTHING TO GET SPENT ON, I HAVE NO CLUE WHAT TO BUY


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 18 2007, 10:56 PM~7294255
> *OH SHIT WHAT OUT, DAM I GOT $110 SITTING HERE IN MY ROOM WITH NOTHING TO GET SPENT ON, I HAVE NO CLUE WHAT TO BUY
> *


say fool did you get that pm from bone


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 18 2007, 08:49 PM~7294167
> *eric wtf
> *


ok and u too.. 
since you all are the only ones who like me


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 18 2007, 08:56 PM~7294255
> *OH SHIT WHAT OUT, DAM I GOT $110 SITTING HERE IN MY ROOM WITH NOTHING TO GET SPENT ON, I HAVE NO CLUE WHAT TO BUY
> *


BUY ME IM WORTH IT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

YEAH I GOT THAT PM, AND NAH VIC, YOU AINT WORTH IT, IM TRYING TO BUY ME A SPEAKER BOX FOR 2 12" 5.0 CU.FT. @ 32 HZ


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 18 2007, 11:00 PM~7294308
> *ok and u too..
> since you all are the only ones who like me
> *


Dem TEXAS BOI"Z you know how we do it :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Feb 18 2007, 10:00 PM~7294309
> *BUY ME IM WORTH IT IM A GOOD LOLLY POP SUCKER :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 18 2007, 09:05 PM~7294374
> *:uh:
> *


  
take a pic of my seat :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 18 2007, 09:03 PM~7294350
> *Dem TEXAS BOI"Z you know how we do it :biggrin:
> *


i guess


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 18 2007, 09:01 PM~7294325
> * AND NAH VIC, NAH U AINT WORTH ITIT, YOU ARE WORTH WAY MORE LIKE COME ON LOOK AT U SEXY DAMMNNNNN IT*


  :cheesy: :tears: :scrutinize: :happysad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

IGHT


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 18 2007, 11:13 PM~7294452
> *i guess
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713

k


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 18 2007, 09:17 PM~7294492
> *IGHT
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Feb 18 2007, 11:51 PM~7294796
> *
> *


wut it dew


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 18 2007, 09:59 PM~7294859
> *wut it dew
> *


just waiting til phx :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Feb 19 2007, 12:17 AM~7294990
> *just waiting til phx  :biggrin:
> *


cool rep to the foolist


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 18 2007, 10:21 PM~7295041
> *cool rep to the foolist
> *


u kno it


----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## Aztecbike

:angel:


----------



## Aztecbike

OFF TO WORK I GO!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Feb 19 2007, 09:06 AM~7296383
> *OFF TO WORK I GO!!!
> *


damn I hate 1st shift


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 19 2007, 08:42 AM~7297129
> *damn I hate 1st shift
> *


sup J


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 19 2007, 11:44 AM~7297137
> *sup J
> *


sup fool


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 19 2007, 08:46 AM~7297150
> *sup fool
> *


not much. Just waking up.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 19 2007, 11:47 AM~7297159
> *not much. Just waking up.
> *


yup passn time before work


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 19 2007, 09:16 AM~7297333
> *yup passn time before work
> *


What time you start?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 19 2007, 12:19 PM~7297363
> *What time you start?
> *


3PM MY TIME
I THINK ITS 1PM YOUR TIME


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 19 2007, 09:24 AM~7297400
> *3PM MY TIME
> I THINK ITS 1PM YOUR TIME
> *


Yup. I should have some pics by the time you get back.


----------



## NorCalLux

great


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 19 2007, 12:26 PM~7297426
> *great
> *


X2


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Feb 19 2007, 12:16 AM~7295786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuken clean ass bike  u should be on lil more often :biggrin:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

join the chat room im already there..........


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 19 2007, 07:28 PM~7301597
> *fuken clean ass bike   u should be on lil more often  :biggrin:
> *


thanx i was on before but it got boring. its all done ill post pics tomarow.


----------



## eric ramos

neta ? wat chap ur from ventura or lompoc?


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

im almost reday mk for phx....mike has his booty cam reday ... :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

watup art


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

YEA ART GET READY.....GET THOSE CAMERAS READY.....PICS OF DA SEAT


----------



## eric ramos

art is a ***


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 19 2007, 08:02 PM~7302001
> *neta ? wat chap ur from ventura or lompoc?
> *


he's from Ventura Chapter, Lompoc & Ventura Chaps r in tha same area code: DA BIG BAD 805 SOUTHERN CALI!!..


----------



## sick six

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 19 2007, 10:10 PM~7303757
> *art is a ***
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY ERIC I GOT YOUR MONEY ORDER ABOUT 5 MINUTES AGO


----------



## eric ramos

all good homie ill send them parts maybe on saturday


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 20 2007, 05:16 PM~7310377
> *EY ERIC I GOT YOUR MONEY ORDER ABOUT 5 MINUTES AGO
> *


HEY WHO'S GOING TO OXNARD NEXT WEEKEND?? ME & OSO MIGHT GO...


----------



## six trey impala

hey what happened to the friendly ghost havent talked to him in a long time???


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

HEY GUYS WATS EVERYONE UP TO ART HIOT ME UP


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 10 2007, 01:13 PM~7226602
> *You can have caspers plaque cause hes not going to use it.
> *


i sold mine a while back ago


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Feb 20 2007, 08:40 PM~7312297
> *i sold mine a while back ago
> *


hey Casper, what should I get from Bone?? the triple square twisted forks or the faced forks?? (I don't like the designs of the faced forks) :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

faced pednejo


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 20 2007, 08:57 PM~7312502
> *faced pednejo
> *


yeah fool, but the designs don't go with the theme, or what do u think??


----------



## eric ramos

fuk it just go all square twisted esta bien


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 20 2007, 09:10 PM~7312614
> *fuk it just go all square twisted esta bien
> *


ho simon!! baby u got it!  lol... simon Eric


----------



## eric ramos

u get the pm fuker?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 20 2007, 09:13 PM~7312664
> *u get the pm fuker?
> *


yes sir! :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

any pm back ?


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## sic713

wheres the money vic..dont tell me you dont have 40 bucks..
im still waiting ...i need this frame out of here


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2007, 08:11 PM~7316069
> *wheres the money vic..dont tell me you dont have 40 bucks..
> im still waiting ...i need this frame out of here
> *


I'll give you 40 for a frame :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 21 2007, 10:12 AM~7316080
> *I'll give you 40 for a frame  :biggrin:
> *


no,thats the money for me to ship it to him..i got a frame and parts that someone else made sittin here..someone from thee artistics needs to send me money so i can send this kid his bike.. cuz its damn well not comin out my pocket..


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2007, 08:14 PM~7316092
> *no,thats the money for me to ship it to him..i got a frame and parts that someone else made sittin here..someone from thee artistics needs to send me money so i can send this kid his bike.. cuz its damn well not comin out my pocket..
> *


I'll front the cash for shipping :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 21 2007, 10:16 AM~7316116
> *I'll front the cash for shipping  :biggrin:
> *


PM SENT


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Feb 21 2007, 08:28 PM~7316210
> *PM SENT
> *


word


----------



## sic713

doesnt matter who sends it.. as long as it gets here and not lost


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2007, 10:45 AM~7316336
> *doesnt matter who sends it.. as long as it gets here and not lost
> *


WE ARE TALKING ABOUT IT


----------



## Lil Spanks

im on my psp


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 21 2007, 02:22 PM~7318200
> *im on my psp
> *


Sup Art! wazz up everyone!! :wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

Sup putos


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7317587


----------



## eric ramos

victor is a broke ass ****** :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

MK HIT ME UP OR CALL ME....ERIC,I MISS YOUR SISTER


----------



## eric ramos

ey art i just took a big ass dump


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 21 2007, 07:57 PM~7321170
> *victor is a broke ass ****** :rofl:
> *


x2


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

sending out the money 2moro


----------



## sic713

u said that last time


----------



## eric ramos

:0 u broke ass ******


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

wat up


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 21 2007, 11:11 PM~7322624
> *im  broke ass smelly ******
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2007, 09:38 PM~7322261
> *u said that last time
> *


this is 4 real


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Feb 21 2007, 11:36 PM~7322922
> *this is 4 real IM GAY AND PROUD
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

HAHAAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHAHAH


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 22 2007, 12:41 AM~7322982
> *Eric I want you to play the little boy and I play michael jackson
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

wat up


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Feb 21 2007, 11:01 PM~7323193
> *i love it up my asshole
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
yea me n art will be ready


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Feb 22 2007, 01:01 AM~7323193
> *wat up
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Feb 21 2007, 11:02 PM~7323202
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> me and art are ready to take it up the ass!!!
> *


orale i knew art was like that but i didnt know u where like that!!


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 817Lowrider

What it do fam!!!


----------



## eric ramos

que tranza gueyes


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 22 2007, 09:39 PM~7330600
> *que tranza gueyes
> *


whats up my lil homie
aye fool why you tell casper about that deal :twak: .


----------



## socios b.c. prez

whos casper?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 22 2007, 10:02 PM~7330863
> *whos casper?
> *


ahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Feb 21 2007, 11:11 PM~7323261
> *orale i  knew me and art  were like that but the more the better if u kno wat i mean
> *


 :0


----------



## speedy187

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:

sup artistics whats crackin


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Feb 22 2007, 08:08 PM~7330937
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> sup artistics whats crackin
> *


NBOT MUCH HOMIE N U....HEY DIDNT U USE TO BE IN THE CLUB IF IM NOT MISTAKING


----------



## 817Lowrider

*~~~~~~)))))))))ATTENTION(((((((((~~~~~~*
My fellow ARTISTICS MEMBERS

Yours Trully Juangotti is doing everything possible to make it to June 3 San Diego
QualComm Stadium show. Seeing it is a very important date for our club. I am 70% certent I will be there. If all goes well with my street bike for the show
much luv
- Juangotti


----------



## eric ramos

juan if u go pick me up on the way :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 22 2007, 10:11 PM~7330969
> *juan if u go pick me up on the way :biggrin:
> *


I thought your sis was taking you


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 22 2007, 07:10 PM~7330961
> *~~~~~~)))))))))ATTENTION(((((((((~~~~~~
> My fellow ARTISTICS MEMBERS
> 
> Yours Trully Juangotti is doing everything possible to make it to June 3 San Diego
> QualComm Stadium show. Seeing it is a very important date for our club. I am 70% certent I will be there. If all goes well with my street bike for the show
> much luv
> - Juangotti
> *


----------



## speedy187

i was never officially in i wanna finish my bike first


----------



## eric ramos

i dont kno who takin me 
but im shure im a have the bike done cus i almost have all now


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 22 2007, 07:14 PM~7330996
> *i dont kno who takin me
> but im shure im a have the bike done cus i almost have all now
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 22 2007, 10:00 PM~7330848
> *whats up my lil homie
> aye fool why you tell casper about that deal :twak: .
> *


 :angry: :0


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 22 2007, 08:10 PM~7330961
> *~~~~~~)))))))))ATTENTION(((((((((~~~~~~
> My fellow ARTISTICS MEMBERS
> 
> Yours Trully Juangotti is doing everything possible to make it to June 3 San Diego
> QualComm Stadium show. Seeing it is a very important date for our club. I am 70% certent I will be there. If all goes well with my street bike for the show
> much luv
> - Juangotti
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
HURRY UP


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Feb 22 2007, 08:16 PM~7331024
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> HURRY UP
> *


mira quien abla pendejo
mr i dont wana send money to sic to get my frame cus im broke


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 22 2007, 07:19 PM~7331045
> *mira quien abla pendejo
> mr i dont wana send money to sic to get my frame cus im broke
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Feb 22 2007, 10:16 PM~7331024
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> HURRY UP
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 22 2007, 08:19 PM~7331045
> *mira quien abla pendejo
> mr i dont wana send money to sic to get my frame cus im broke
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: work on ur shit u lazy fuk n get ur shit from sic


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

YOUR A *** ERIC ...THIS IS ART


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

wazz up homeboys!!! :wave:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Feb 22 2007, 08:29 PM~7331171
> *YOUR A *** ERIC ...THIS IS ART
> *


 :0 fuk u art


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 22 2007, 08:31 PM~7331190
> *:0 fuk u art
> *


WHEN :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 22 2007, 10:00 PM~7332048
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


U WANT SUM TO RAUL


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Feb 22 2007, 09:58 PM~7332028
> *ME AND MY BOYRIEND SEXY ART JUST HAD A 69 AND MADE SWEET LOVE 13 TIMES IN A ROW!!!  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN HOMIE YOUR CRAZY!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Feb 23 2007, 12:13 AM~7332159
> *DAMN HOMIE YOUR CRAZY!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Feb 22 2007, 09:02 PM~7332072
> *U WANT SUM TO RAUL
> *


PASS


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Feb 22 2007, 10:13 PM~7332159
> *ME N ART BUST CHOO CHOO TRAINS ON ONE ANOTHER OOOHHHH YEEEAAAAA
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :0 :0


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Feb 22 2007, 10:17 PM~7332192
> *ME AND ART ALWAYS PLAY MICHAEL JACKSON AND THE POOR LITTLE BOY. MICHAEL IS MY IDOL! :biggrin:    :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


haha micheal jackson is your idol. :cheesy: :cheesy: so i guess u r a molester. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Good night family I work 1st shift tomorrow morning.


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

laters juan..........


----------



## Lil Spanks

gay Mofos :uh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 23 2007, 08:33 PM~7335223
> *I'm gay  :cheesy: *



we knew that :roflmao:



hey Baboso wanted me to post this up in here for you guys:



TUSTIN HIGH 2ND ANNUAL CUSTOM AND CLASSIC CAR AND BIKE SHOW

TUSTIN HIGH SCHOOL IS HOSTING ITS 2ND ANNUAL CUSTOM AND CLASSIC CAR AND BIKE SHOW. APRIL 1, 2007 PRE-REGISTRATION WILL BE AVAILBLE SOON FOR 20$ BIKES 10$. FOOD, MUSIC, LIVE ENTERTAINMENT AND MUCH MORE. FLYERS WILL BE OUT SOON. 
Hosted by ROLLERZ ONLY O.C. 2 I.E., LATIN LIFE C.C., CLASSICS C.C.HOPP OFF AND BAG COMP SPONSORED BY: MORE BOUNCE SUSPENSIONS



FOR MORE INFO: [email protected]


----------



## NaturalHighII

who are you


----------



## NaturalHighII

oh ok


----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Feb 23 2007, 07:55 PM~7338414
> *
> *


----------



## Aztecbike

WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK???

BEFORE










AFTER, STILL NEEDS PINSTRIPPING


----------



## 817Lowrider

nice fool is that yours


----------



## eric ramos

pinstripin wil set u of to a clean mother fuker tat is fuken clean


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 23 2007, 09:04 PM~7338845
> *pinstripin wil set u of to a clean mother fuker  tat is fuken clean
> *


you ship my wheel yet


----------



## eric ramos

tommorw
hoplky
i dont have ride no more fuker to the postoffice my sister was the one who would take me 
and my mom n dad get to late so its close already


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 23 2007, 09:12 PM~7338890
> *tommorw
> hoplky
> i dont have ride no more fuker to the postoffice my sister was the one who would take me
> and my mom n dad get to late so its close already
> *


cool no problem.

























*YET!*






























:biggrin: 






















:scrutinize:


----------



## eric ramos

:dunno: and arty is a ***


----------



## Lil Spanks

uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

I WAS HANGING OUT WITH HER LAST SAT FOR THE PICO SHOW...HERES THE ONLY PIC I HAVE, AND THIS PIC CAME FROM ANOTHER TOPIC


----------



## eric ramos

chichismedios y nalgamedios


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 23 2007, 08:08 PM~7339297
> *I WAS HANGING OUT WITH HER LAST SAT FOR THE PICO SHOW...SHE BANGED ME UP THE ASS WITH HER 12' DICK. :0  IT HURT BUT IT WAS COOL. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

right click and save


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Aztecbike

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 23 2007, 07:04 PM~7338841
> *nice fool is that yours
> *



YEAH THAT'S MY RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## Aztecbike




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

art and vic your it> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

bring it back


----------



## speedy187

sup


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Feb 23 2007, 11:47 PM~7339945
> *sup
> *


money i n the bank


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Feb 24 2007, 12:16 AM~7340125
> *
> *


sup fool


----------



## Lil Spanks

damm m.k.


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

*O.K......AS OF NEXT YEAR 08,THE CLUB TURNS 30 YEARS,..YEA BABY :cheesy: AND WHAT I HEARD IS THAT THE CLUB,CAR AND BIKE IS GOING TO DO SOMETHING DURING THE SUMMER,SO THIS MEANS THAT THIS WILL BE A MANDATORY EVENT OFCOURSE SO I WANT EVERYONE TO BE THERE...SAME THING IN SAN DEIGO THIS YEAR I WILL KEEP YOU GUYS UP TO DATE.......*


----------



## eric ramos

juan gotti u baster wake up i dont have ur adresss


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 24 2007, 11:03 AM~7341666
> *juan gotti u baster wake up i dont have ur adresss
> *


pm sent


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 24 2007, 03:03 AM~7340996
> *O.K......AS OF NEXT YEAR 08,THE CLUB TURNS 30 YEARS,..YEA BABY :cheesy:  AND WHAT I HEARD IS THAT THE CLUB,CAR AND BIKE IS GOING TO DO SOMETHING DURING THE SUMMER,SO THIS MEANS THAT THIS WILL BE A MANDATORY EVENT OFCOURSE SO I WANT EVERYONE TO BE THERE...SAME THING IN SAN DEIGO THIS YEAR I WILL KEEP YOU GUYS UP TO DATE.......
> *


sounds good
Looks like ole Juanio gotta put in some over time to make 2 trips to CALI  :0


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 24 2007, 10:04 AM~7341894
> *sounds good
> Looks like ole Juanio gotta put in some over time to make 2 trips to CALI   :0
> *


u better asshole


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 24 2007, 02:20 PM~7342459
> *u better asshole
> *


YUP YUP


----------



## NorCalLux

u can prolly walk all the way to lose some weight


----------



## eric ramos

fuck off cutty :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 24 2007, 02:36 PM~7342536
> *u can prolly walk all the way to lose some weight
> *


ahahahahahahahahahahaha
jokes mother fucker
your realy funny ahahaha


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 24 2007, 02:37 PM~7342541
> *fuck off cutty :uh:
> *


this fool sticking up for me
ahahahahahahahaah


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 24 2007, 12:37 PM~7342541
> *fuck off cutty :uh:
> *


fuck u bed post fucker go lick ur animal snatch bitch


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 24 2007, 12:40 PM~7342552
> *this fool sticking up for me
> ahahahahahahahaah
> *


he sticks up to anything wit a penis


----------



## eric ramos

:uh: fuk u both then :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 24 2007, 02:46 PM~7342582
> *:uh: fuk u both then :biggrin:
> *


ahahahahahahhahahahhaha
no llores mijo


----------



## eric ramos

llores * aint it its not with a y its with the ll shit lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 24 2007, 02:52 PM~7342606
> *llores * aint it its not with a y its with the ll shit lol
> *


thats what I put fool
damn :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: u need spanish lessons jk i suked i berly passed witha d in 8th grade lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 24 2007, 03:00 PM~7342632
> *:rofl: You need Spanish lessons, j/k I sucked I barely passed with a  D in 8th grade. LOL
> *


you need grammar courses.
:biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

fuk tat shit lol


----------



## NaturalHighII

MK's Plaque


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 24 2007, 06:53 PM~7343513
> *MK's Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you got them now !!!
:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## NaturalHighII

Texas Plaque, New Mexico will be done next week


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 24 2007, 06:55 PM~7343530
> *Texas Plaque, New Mexico will be done next week
> *


cool DAMN I cant wait hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 24 2007, 06:55 PM~7343530
> *Texas Plaque, New Mexico will be done next week
> *


How much do I need to send you for shipping fool
so I can make a m.o. and send it out now!!!


----------



## NaturalHighII

ah about $5+$1 cuz in the money order its was only $54, lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 24 2007, 06:59 PM~7343547
> *ah about $5+$1 cuz in the money order its was only $54, lol
> *


si 6 bucks


----------



## NorCalLux

who is doin up the plaqs ?? is it jagster?


----------



## NaturalHighII

ok then when you sending it


----------



## NaturalHighII

??? why you wanna know


----------



## NorCalLux

becuse luxurious bike club is lookin for someone to make bike sized plaqs


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 24 2007, 07:02 PM~7343569
> *ok then when you sending it
> *


I am sending it later Today of Tomorrow morning
shit it will be there A.S.A.P


----------



## NaturalHighII

fo sho ill hook you up


----------



## NorCalLux

so is a place u know personaly? or is it a company like jagster or plaqworkz??


----------



## NaturalHighII

Nah its jagster


----------



## NorCalLux

what it cost u for the set up fee n per plauq?


----------



## NaturalHighII

oh for a set up fee, i think its $100 and then 55-70 per plaque afterwarts


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Feb 23 2007, 09:12 PM~7339696
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN!!! :cheesy: I LOVE U'RE CAR HOMIE!! IS THIS IN THE CAR CLUB??
THAT'S TIGHT...


----------



## Aztecbike

PRETTY SOON HOMIE(~MONCHIS 805 CALI~)


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Feb 24 2007, 05:31 PM~7343741
> *PRETTY SOON HOMIE(~MONCHIS 805 CALI~)
> *


  HEY UR CAR IS CLEAN!!!, I LIKE THE COLOR, I LIKE EVERYTHING! NICE CAR!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Feb 24 2007, 07:31 PM~7343741
> *PRETTY SOON HOMIE(~MONCHIS 805 CALI~)
> *


Man its sucks cus when I get me another lowlow it cant be in the car club cus I am in TEXAS


----------



## Aztecbike

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Feb 24 2007, 05:36 PM~7343767
> *  HEY UR CAR IS CLEAN!!!, I LIKE THE COLOR, I LIKE EVERYTHING! NICE CAR!! :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

Hey Angel, r u going to Oxnard tomorrow??


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 24 2007, 04:53 PM~7343513
> *MK's Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuk that wat im talkin about 
n texas n nm is next week or some be
and did u get that pm regarding the package ur way ?


----------



## NorCalLux

dont give eric one he will bend the shit outta the metal n not take care of it


----------



## eric ramos

bitch i paid for one 
paid in full so fuck u and nope im a keep on top of my tv


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 24 2007, 06:16 PM~7343963
> *bitch i paid for one
> paid in full so fuck u and nope im a keep on top of my tv
> *


whats it goin to do up there u have to take it to shows assclown :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

god damn it fuker im not done
im almost done its like some things left n im complatly done with the damn bike 
its goign to be on the tv yes ill take it to shows but going to a show with out a bike and a plake souds stupid so fuk u cutty u smart elic basterd 
i have a stand for it some metal stand for pictures n shit


----------



## NorCalLux

are u mad puto


----------



## eric ramos

not at all  lol ur fuken gulable


----------



## NorCalLux

good for u enjoy gettin banned again by ur pal lowerdnu


----------



## NorCalLux

u aint shit but a 15 year old that dont go to school listin to ur brother regal king for once


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by dip'n76_@Feb 24 2007, 08:53 PM~7344187
> *dont raise your voice at me im your dad. :angry:
> *


why dont you go to school?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Cuttys mad cause he just has stickers and not a plaque.


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 24 2007, 07:02 PM~7344245
> *Cuttys mad cause he just has stickers and not a plaque.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

TEXAS is busting out


----------



## 817Lowrider

THEE ARTISTICS 
you cant stop us even if you tried


----------



## eric ramos

yes sir hoes


----------



## socios b.c. prez

word?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 24 2007, 09:59 PM~7344568
> *word?
> *


word


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 24 2007, 07:02 PM~7344582
> *word
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn get a wet towlet and clean that sum bish


----------



## NorCalLux

lux is gettin bike plaqs so keep hattin


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 24 2007, 07:26 PM~7344683
> *lux is gettin bike plaqs so keep hattin
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 24 2007, 10:26 PM~7344683
> *lux is gettin bike plaqs so keep hattin
> *


whos hatin


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 24 2007, 07:52 PM~7344807
> *whos hatin
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 408SHARK

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 24 2007, 07:02 PM~7344245
> *Cuttys mad cause he just has stickers and not a plaque.
> *


 :0


----------



## NaturalHighII

OH SHIT CUTTY YOU NEED TO GET A PLAQUE, EY YEAH I GOT THE PM ERIC. AND LIKE I WAS SAYING YEAH NM AND TX'S PLAQUES WILL HOPEFULLY GET DONE NEXT WEEK, I GOTTA SEE IF I HAVE ENOUGH MONEY FOR MY TWO-TONE ENGRAVED CAR SIZED PLAQUE. YALL KNOW I GOTTA BE BALLIN'. LOL, HOPEFULLY.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 25 2007, 04:47 AM~7346136
> *OH SHIT CUTTY YOU NEED TO GET A PLAQUE, EY YEAH I GOT THE PM ERIC. AND LIKE I WAS SAYING YEAH NM AND TX'S PLAQUES WILL HOPEFULLY GET DONE NEXT WEEK, I GOTTA SEE IF I HAVE ENOUGH MONEY FOR MY TWO-TONE ENGRAVED CAR SIZED PLAQUE. YALL KNOW I GOTTA BE BALLIN'. LOL, HOPEFULLY.
> *


Hopefully


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 25 2007, 09:57 AM~7347091
> *Hopefully
> *


----------



## eric ramos

na mines say new mexico cus mks suposevly were just going to say az but it said arizona wtf is up with that?


----------



## NorCalLux

quit bitching eric thats all u do


----------



## eric ramos

quit suckin dick cutty tats all u do


----------



## NorCalLux

and qwit fuckin blow up dolls when ur mom is not home puta


----------



## eric ramos

fuk u go with gerka so he can fudge pack ur ass


----------



## NorCalLux

go lick ur donkeys cunt from its ass and swallow downsydrome freak


----------



## eric ramos

unibomer gerka fukin ass raming donkey behonker ***** mother fuker


----------



## NorCalLux

are u mad eric?


----------



## eric ramos

:uh: lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 25 2007, 01:53 PM~7347376
> *:uh: lol
> *


 :0 :0 
Luxuriowned


----------



## eric ramos

:dunno: juan why ownin ppls


----------



## NorCalLux

becuse it makes him feel gay


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 25 2007, 01:57 PM~7347409
> *becuse it makes him feel gay
> *


 :0 :0 
Artisticowned


----------



## noe_from_texas

what's up guys


----------



## eric ramos

sup Noe how u been buddy?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 25 2007, 02:30 PM~7347571
> *sup Noe how u been buddy?
> *


 :0 :0 
Noeowned


----------



## mortalkombat2

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mortalkombat2, juangotti


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Feb 25 2007, 05:40 PM~7348615
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mortalkombat2, juangotti
> 
> *


sup fool
MKB


----------



## 817Lowrider

Roger pm me your adress please
so I can send the m.o.


----------



## NorCalLux

just send it to me ill take care of it hahahah


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 25 2007, 08:02 PM~7349382
> *just send it to me ill take care of it hahahah
> *


really hell yeah.
"I am glad you can help out
pm me your address."


----------



## NorCalLux

im sure if uhad 150 lil guy u would spend it on ur bike


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 25 2007, 08:07 PM~7349415
> *im sure if uhad 150 lil guy u would spend it on ur bike
> *


 :0 
ahaahahahahaha


----------



## eric ramos

juan pm me for rogers address


----------



## NorCalLux

hes got his adress becuse he visits him often juan be carefull erics weird n gay


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by dip'n76_@Feb 25 2007, 08:13 PM~7349459
> *whats that suppost to mean?
> 
> ima drop around $4OO on paint when i get my frame. 15O aint chit.
> *


oooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhh :0 :0 :0 
BALLIN!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by dip'n76_@Feb 25 2007, 08:20 PM~7349507
> *somewhat
> *


WE FLY HIGH


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by dip'n76_@Feb 25 2007, 08:23 PM~7349528
> *YOU KNOW THIS*


----------



## eric ramos

fuk jim jones n dipset


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by dip'n76_@Feb 25 2007, 08:33 PM~7349604
> *OH MY*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by dip'n76_@Feb 25 2007, 08:44 PM~7349687
> *STAY FOCUSED!
> *


----------



## eric ramos

el chavo del ocho


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 25 2007, 08:48 PM~7349711
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> el chavo del ocho
> *


ingles


----------



## eric ramos

damn u aint a real ****** if u dont kno who he is lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 25 2007, 08:55 PM~7349775
> *damn u aint a real ****** if u dont kno who he is lol
> *


 :dunno: 
MEXICAN TEXAS BOY


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 25 2007, 05:48 PM~7349711
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> el chavo del ocho
> *


lol


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 25 2007, 06:48 PM~7349711
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> el chavo del ocho
> *


hahahahaa thats a fucken classic...


----------



## eric ramos

sure the fuk is
i could not find one of kiko tho  or el chapoline colorado lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 25 2007, 09:19 PM~7350011
> *sur  fuk the rest
> i luv it por vida
> *


:uh:


----------



## eric ramos

no mames put o
and monchis post them damn car show pics u bitch


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by dip'n76_@Feb 25 2007, 05:13 PM~7349459
> *whats that suppost to mean?
> 
> ima drop around $4OO on paint when i get my frame. 15O aint chit.
> *


DAM WATCH OUT, THIS IS A BALLER SPEAKING. TRUCHA HOMIES. EY FUCKERS, BY THAT I MEAN VENTURA AND LOMPOC, YOU TOO ANGEL, POST THEM FUCKING PICTURES. WHILE YALL WERE TAKING PICTURES OF GIRLS AND TRYING TO PICK UP ON THEM(EVEN THOUGH NO ONE ACTUALLY DID,LOL) I WAS STUCK AT CHUCK E CHEESE CLEANING FUCKING TABLES SPITTING MY GAME AND GETTUING LIKE 2-3 NUMBERS,LOL. FUCKERS.


----------



## eric ramos

es que eres pinchie pimp guey


----------



## eric ramos

10000 postsssssssss bitches  :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

roger u still have them twisted spokes cus bitch ass franky or jesse never got spokes fukn bitches


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 25 2007, 08:07 PM~7351065
> *<span style='font-family:Impact'>CONGRATS!!!!!*


----------



## NaturalHighII

I DONT HAVE THE TWISTED SPOKES, ASK OSO.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 25 2007, 11:36 PM~7351348
> *I DONT HAVE THE TWISTED SPOKES, ASK OSO.
> *


m.o. sent fool


----------



## eric ramos

thanks raul lol
u sold them twisted spokes u had u was eellin some like in decmeber


----------



## NaturalHighII

NAH WELL I CAN GET THEM, PM ME THE AMOUNT YOU WANT, ILL GIVE YOU A PRICE


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 25 2007, 11:31 AM~7347247
> *na mines say new mexico cus mks suposevly were just going to say az but it said  arizona wtf is up with that?
> *


guess what homie! mine is gonna say: LOMPOC!!!!!!!!!!!!! :machinegun: :guns: 
gotta' represent!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Feb 26 2007, 01:38 AM~7352633
> *guess what homie! mine is gonna say: LOMPOC!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :machinegun:  :guns:
> gotta' represent!!!
> *


mine gonna say TEXAS
not no b.s. TX chap
and I luv it like jeezy


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 25 2007, 09:51 PM~7350915
> *DAM WATCH OUT, THIS IS A BALLER SPEAKING. TRUCHA HOMIES. EY FUCKERS, BY THAT I MEAN VENTURA AND LOMPOC, YOU TOO ANGEL,  POST THEM FUCKING PICTURES. WHILE YALL WERE TAKING PICTURES OF GIRLS AND TRYING TO PICK UP ON THEM(EVEN THOUGH NO ONE ACTUALLY DID,LOL) I WAS STUCK AT CHUCK E CHEESE CLEANING FUCKING TABLES SPITTING MY GAME AND GETTUING LIKE 2-3 NUMBERS,LOL. FUCKERS.*


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 26 2007, 11:16 AM~7353905
> *:0
> *


wshats up with them shirts fool


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 26 2007, 10:25 AM~7353961
> *wshats up with them boys fool
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 26 2007, 11:30 AM~7354002
> *I miss casper
> *


your so gay


----------



## RO.LIFER

YOU NEED TO CHECK YOUR MEMBERS COMING IN THE ROLLERZ TOPIC TALKIN SHIT BEFORE THIS GETS OUT OF HAND!


----------



## NorCalLux

for pete sake


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 25 2007, 01:30 PM~7347571
> *sup Noe how u been buddy?
> *


i'm alright man


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 26 2007, 10:41 AM~7354494
> *i'm alright man
> *


WATS UP WIT THAT GIRLS FRAME :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 25 2007, 10:07 PM~7351065
> *10000 postsssssssss bitches  :cheesy:
> *


clap clap


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 26 2007, 10:43 AM~7354511
> *clap clap
> *


I KNO THATS WAT HAPPENS WEN ERIC WALKS "CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP" THATS HOW LOOSE ART MADE HIM :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas

damn


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 26 2007, 12:48 PM~7354552
> *damn
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## NorCalLux

outstanding


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 26 2007, 02:50 PM~7355236
> *outstanding
> *


whole are 2 little and wayne hustled me on shipping othere than that everthing else is peachy :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux

at least ur happy n proud


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 26 2007, 02:52 PM~7355248
> *at least ur happy n proud
> *


true but I still got to get the wholes drilled bigger


----------



## NorCalLux

thats easy shit u can do it urself


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 26 2007, 02:53 PM~7355258
> *thats easy shit u can do it urself
> *


I am


----------



## 817Lowrider

Not bad coming from my noggen


----------



## sic713

eric ... seats here.. 
im a start soon.. im painting the top.. leaving the bottom chrome..:biggrin:

baboso.. got your 40 bucks :uh:
ill ship tommorow


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 26 2007, 04:54 PM~7357019
> *eric ... seats here..
> im a start soon.. im painting the top.. leaving the bottom chrome..:biggrin:
> 
> baboso.. got your 40 bucks :uh:
> ill ship tommorow
> *


yooooooooooooo na do the both sides i dont want chrome on it fuker


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 26 2007, 12:44 PM~7355203
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: i love them


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 24 2007, 04:53 PM~7343513
> *MK's Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ur takin this 2 phx right?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 26 2007, 05:15 PM~7357133
> *yooooooooooooo na do the both sides i dont want chrome on it fuker
> *


no u need chrome.. the bottom im a strip and candy leaf.. just let me do it.. its guna look real good


----------



## eric ramos

if u pinstpipe or leafe the chrome it be sic 
i already gots lots of chrome llol


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 26 2007, 04:54 PM~7357019
> *baboso.. got your 40 bucks :uh:
> ill ship tommorow
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 26 2007, 07:43 PM~7358530
> *if u pinstpipe or leafe the chrome it be sic
> i already gots lots of chrome  llol
> *


ok


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 26 2007, 07:47 PM~7358576
> *ok
> *



IF U SEND IT OUT 2MORO WEN SHOULD IT BE HERE


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 26 2007, 07:47 PM~7358576
> *ok
> *


beauty wen u get started u need suplies or some thing?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS+Feb 26 2007, 07:52 PM~7358634-->
> 
> 
> 
> IF U SEND IT OUT 2MORO WEN SHOULD IT BE HERE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dunno.. im not ups
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eric ramos_@Feb 26 2007, 07:54 PM~7358666
> *beauty wen u get started u need suplies or some thing?
> *


i primered it already


----------



## eric ramos

ddamn fuker ur fast lol


----------



## NaturalHighII

i got your package eric and your m.o.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

HEY GUYS


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Feb 26 2007, 09:23 PM~7359632
> *HEY GUYS
> *


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

WATS UP MK


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

~MONCHIS 805 CALI~, mortalkombat2, I SEE U GUYS


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Feb 26 2007, 10:54 PM~7360868
> *~MONCHIS 805 CALI~, mortalkombat2, I SEE U GUYS
> *


WHAT U GUYS THINK ABOUT MAKIN' ANOTHER CHAPTER HERE IN THE 805 SOUTHERN CALIFAS??


----------



## 817Lowrider

eric I got the wheel thanks fool


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 27 2007, 01:55 AM~7361301
> *eric I got the wheel thanks fool
> *


Street Made will be a badd ass bike
so will Deep Brown
doing the damn thang in TEXAS


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 26 2007, 11:55 PM~7361301
> *eric I got the wheel thanks fool
> *


how was it did it get damaged?


----------



## sic713

baboso.. pm me ur address


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2007, 09:58 AM~7362948
> *baboso.. pm me ur address
> *


PM SENT SHIPP THAT BITCCCHHHH OUT :biggrin: 

CANT WAIT TO GET IT IN MY HANDS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 27 2007, 08:52 AM~7362080
> *how was it did it get damaged?
> *


its good bro no problems
I think you paid to much for shipping. though


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Feb 27 2007, 10:11 AM~7363080
> *PM SENT SHIPP THAT BITCCCHHHH OUT :biggrin:
> 
> CANT WAIT TO GET IT IN MY HANDS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ill send it tommorow.. box is to big.. i need a truck


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 27 2007, 01:30 AM~7361467
> *Street Made will be a badd ass bike
> so will Deep Brown
> doing the damn thang in TEXAS
> *


I HEARD CUTTY'S GOT A DEEP BROWN TOO :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 27 2007, 02:33 PM~7364142
> *I HEARD CUTTY'S GOT A DEEP BROWN TOO :cheesy:
> *


this is true


----------



## NorCalLux

i took a deep brown this morning in the toilet


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Feb 26 2007, 11:22 PM~7361060
> *WHAT U GUYS THINK ABOUT MAKIN' ANOTHER CHAPTER HERE IN THE 805 SOUTHERN CALIFAS??
> *


i alredy told art :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 27 2007, 02:45 PM~7364227
> *i alredy told art :biggrin:
> *


That would be bad ass fool


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 27 2007, 01:44 PM~7364218
> *i took a deep brown this morning in the toilet
> *


HA!


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 27 2007, 12:45 PM~7364227
> *i alredy told art :biggrin:
> *


What did he say?? but how many members does that fool from Buellton could get??


----------



## 817Lowrider

*TEXAS*


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 27 2007, 05:50 PM~7366779
> *TEXAS
> *


WOOT WOOT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
ORANGE COUNTY CHAPTER IN THIS BITCH TWO


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by dip'n76_@Feb 27 2007, 08:07 PM~7366965
> *x2
> *


are you whoring bro


----------



## Lil Spanks

STREETLOW, MONTEREY FAIRGROUNDS anybody going????its on the 18th...i am going :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 27 2007, 08:28 PM~7367208
> *STREETLOW, MONTEREY FAIRGROUNDS anybody going????its on the 18th...i am going :biggrin:
> *


the 18th is the 97.9 The Beat sho over here
I need a shirt to where or I am gonna have to have one made


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 27 2007, 07:33 PM~7367274
> *the 18th is the 97.9 The Beat sho over here
> I need a shirt to where or I am gonna have to have one made
> *


dont worry...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 27 2007, 08:36 PM~7367301
> *dont worry...
> *


cool


----------



## Lil Spanks

pm me when the show is....


----------



## noe_from_texas

que onda camaradas


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

im probly gonna make a new bike. tell me wat u think about the theme "jason" form friday the 13 and freedy vs jason :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

heres 1 of the 2 projects that ive been working on with help of curly's customs....








the forks may be redesigned...made buy curly's customs








52 spokes relaced with gold spokes and disc brakes.....ill be riding on the 18th..








o.g pixie seat chromed out...but the frame doesnt get touch i want to keep it stock


----------



## 817Lowrider

*NICE!!*


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Feb 27 2007, 07:08 PM~7367650
> *im probly gonna make a new bike. tell me wat u think about the theme "jason" form friday the 13 and freedy vs jason :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 27 2007, 07:11 PM~7367688
> *heres 1 of the 2 projects that ive been working on with help of curly's customs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the forks may be redesigned...made buy curly's customs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52 spokes relaced with gold spokes and disc brakes.....ill be riding on the 18th..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o.g pixie seat chromed out...but the frame doesnt get touch i want to keep it stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


me like jotinchon is the pixie for phx


----------



## NaturalHighII

sup putos, oh what a new chapter? wtf??? dam art wassup with that got money for new bikes but not shirts,j/p.


----------



## eric ramos

ey roger u gotten the shit yet cus juan n darks already did


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah i told you i already got it
page 728 
post 14548


----------



## eric ramos

coo coo lol wen u sendin tat shit ?


----------



## NaturalHighII

getting some shit back tommorrow, so hopefully tommorrow and most likely wil be doen by saturday and shippped out monday.


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 27 2007, 08:29 PM~7368444
> *yeah i told you i already got it
> page 728
> post 14548
> *


erics blind as a bat so go figure


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 27 2007, 08:41 PM~7368529
> *getting some shit back tommorrow, so hopefully tommorrow and most likely wil be doen by saturday and shippped out monday.
> *


beauty  show mother fuekn chrome


----------



## mortalkombat2

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: casper805, mortalkombat2
about those shirts???


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Feb 27 2007, 08:10 PM~7368802
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: casper805, mortalkombat2
> about those shirts???
> *


art said hes got it covered


----------



## eric ramos

HES GOING TO TAKE THEM TO PHX AND RAPE U MK


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 27 2007, 09:27 PM~7369013
> *HES GOING TO TAKE THEM TO PHX AND RAPE U MK
> *


x100 :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Feb 27 2007, 09:29 PM~7369030
> *x100 :biggrin:
> *


sup fool :biggrin: ey you draw the dezine for the fenders :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

new page bitches


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Feb 27 2007, 09:25 PM~7368990
> *art said hes got it covered
> *


ok cool.


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 27 2007, 09:27 PM~7369013
> *HES GOING TO TAKE THEM TO PHX AND RAPE U MK
> *


 :ugh: hno:


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NaturalHighII

i see u angel, nothing "good" has come to me yet


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Feb 27 2007, 07:54 PM~7366817
> *WOOT WOOT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ORANGE COUNTY CHAPTER IN THIS BITCH TWO
> *



not like me fool :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 27 2007, 09:49 PM~7369229
> *sup fool :biggrin: ey you draw the dezine for the fenders :biggrin:
> *


not yet im trying to figure out wat king of desighn i want to go with because my theme is jason from friday the 13


----------



## 817Lowrider

Bring it back,Bring it back!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas

don't you go to school juangotti?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 28 2007, 01:58 PM~7373267
> *don't you go to school juangotti?
> *


I graduated in January and I work 2nd shift bro


----------



## noe_from_texas

i thought you were younger for some reason


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 28 2007, 12:10 PM~7373369
> *i thought you were younger for some reason
> *


me too i thought he was white and skini :0


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 28 2007, 01:12 PM~7373382
> *me too i thought he was white and skini :0
> *


i thought you were chubby and hispanic :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 28 2007, 02:14 PM~7373403
> *i thought you were chubby and hispanic :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


I am


----------



## OSO 805

qonda chavalas???


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 28 2007, 02:51 PM~7373604
> *qonda chavalas???
> *


sup man


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 28 2007, 12:14 PM~7373403
> *i thought you were chubby and hispanic :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


he is fat like 250 fat


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 28 2007, 12:17 PM~7373414
> *I am
> *


----------



## NaturalHighII

Got TonyOs parts today, but didnt take a picture of everything


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 27 2007, 06:28 PM~7367208
> *STREETLOW, MONTEREY FAIRGROUNDS anybody going????its on the 18th...i am going :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S IN NORTHERN CALI HUH!, GOOD LUCK ART! DON'T FORGET TO TAKE LOTS OF PICS.....


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 28 2007, 04:57 PM~7375309
> *Got TonyOs parts today, but didnt take a picture of everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE!! :cheesy:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 27 2007, 07:11 PM~7367688
> *heres 1 of the 2 projects that ive been working on with help of curly's customs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the forks may be redesigned...made buy curly's customs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52 spokes relaced with gold spokes and disc brakes.....ill be riding on the 18th..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o.g pixie seat chromed out...but the frame doesnt get touch i want to keep it stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD SO FAR HOMEBOY!! I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE BOTH OF UR PROJECTS IN A CARSHOW!  THEE ARTISTICS CONTROLA!!


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+Feb 28 2007, 01:14 PM~7373403-->
> 
> 
> 
> i thought you were chubby and hispanic :roflmao: :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NorCalLux_@Feb 28 2007, 03:04 PM~7374073
> *he is fat like 250 fat
> *


i meant cutty


----------



## eric ramos

fuk cutty sup gueys


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 28 2007, 07:54 PM~7376236
> *fuk me cutty sup gueys
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NaturalHighII

MK, JUANGOTTI WHAT ARE YOUR SIZES


----------



## NorCalLux

juan is a 4 x large


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 28 2007, 08:52 PM~7376705
> *MK, JUANGOTTI WHAT ARE YOUR PENIS SIZES
> *


 :uh: DAMM ROGER
J/K


----------



## NorCalLux

bahahahah


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 28 2007, 09:15 PM~7376909
> *mine smaller than an ant
> *


ok. there buddy :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 28 2007, 08:19 PM~7376946
> *its ok.im there too buddy :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 28 2007, 09:15 PM~7376909
> *bahahahah so what if i have a big butt hole...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 28 2007, 08:26 PM~7377012
> *:uh: i want casper to cream on my man boobs
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 28 2007, 09:27 PM~7377020
> *i want eric to rip me a new hole..he's made about 3
> *


:uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

MY OLD PARTS  AND LADY DEATH'S OLD HANDLE BARS AND RIMS


----------



## eric ramos

damn that it ugly lookin we need to jack them back


----------



## Lil Spanks

ERIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC :cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 28 2007, 09:21 PM~7377606
> *ERIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC I LOVE YOU :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 28 2007, 10:21 PM~7377616
> *eric my ass hurts and it stings when i shit
> *


 :barf:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Damn, cuttys in here more then Artistics members. Someone hand that bastard a plaque already.


----------



## eric ramos

arttttttttttttttttttttyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 28 2007, 09:24 PM~7377647
> *Damn, i like to talk gay too
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 28 2007, 10:24 PM~7377647
> *Damn, cuttys in here more then Artistics members. Someone hand that bastard a big cock already.
> *


you said it... :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

thats true, ey cutty give me your address so i can overnight you an artistic plaque, you want gold or chrome? and it should say San jose right.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 28 2007, 08:26 PM~7377681
> *purplemonkeydishwasher
> *


----------



## NorCalLux

sorry this is LUXURIOUS !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos

ok then get the fuk out our topic


----------



## NorCalLux

i have the right to talk in this topic assclown


----------



## NaturalHighII

socios i see you down there, your should say sacramento right? ok well thered ordered will be out tommorrow but firsat yall got to give me your guys addreess


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Look at all the whores in this topic. 

CHILLY WILLY	2779
casper805	2572
eric ramos	1600
NaturalHighII	1369
OSO 805	765
LOWRIDING 805 JR	609
bluepridelowride13	604
~MONCHIS 805 CALI~	482
THE REBIRTH	459
juangotti	336
TonyO	318
Aztecbike	245
mortalkombat2	231
NorCalLux	209
76'_SCHWINN	208
BABOSO HYDROS	201
805 lowridercruiser	163
ESE NECIO 805	156
sic713	128
socios b.c. prez	127
THEE ARTISTICS	99
CHILLY WILLY DADDY	74
THE REBIRTH_old	62
805ferny	60
noe_from_texas	44
six trey impala	43
bad news	43
speedy187	39
ZIGS805	38
SIC'N'TWISTED	35
GrimReaper	31
lowforlife	30
RO-BC	25
gizmo1	22
dip'n76	22
TearsofaClownII	21
sick six	20
the bone collector	20
D_LUXURIOUS	19
Harry's Dream	18
ozzylowrider	17
*SEEZER*	17
Billy	17
Artistic3	16
str8 outta denmark	15
REC	14
deville	14
DodgerFan	11
805CARLOS	11
bandido	11
LaZyBoI714	11
d1ulove2h8	10
2$hort	10
CHILLY WILLY (to delete)	9
somerstyle	9
chamuco61	9
CLASSY	9
JUSTDEEZ	8
lowrid3r	6
Crazylife13	6
Rusty193	5
66wita6	5
78 Monte 4 Life	5
FAYGO JOKER	4
7UP_BIKE	4
casper805DADDY	4
screwstone_tx	4
EnchantedDrmzCEO	4
lowridersfinest	3
ROBERT71MC	3
91PurplePeopleEater	3
66 schwinn	2
D Twist	2
ridenlow702	2
Laid Magazine	2
G2G_Al	2
lolow	2
tequila sunrise	2
chevy_grl	1
excalibur	1
Regal King	1
adrian vasquez	1
dog_jerry	1
back yard boogie	1
RO.LIFER	1
Swangin44s	1
swangin'n'bangin	1
radicalplastic09	1
kronix503	1
toyshopcustoms	1
NaturalHighII_old	1
SANCHO	1
NOTHING BUT TROUBLE	1
sbcin1966newport	1
SkysDaLimit	1
AMB1800	1
HD Lowrider	1
PUPPETP13	1
LuxuriouSMontreaL	1
LIL PHX	1
Spankz	1
drop'em	1
SHADOW714	1
fool	1
sanjo_nena408	1
AutoMini	1
DripLOW	1
Sweet Adictions	1
PurpleLicious	1
the_blackwallstree	1
LOWRIDER SCENE	1
206Ryder	1
1957wolseley	1
408SHARK	1


----------



## NaturalHighII

how do you get those statistics


----------



## eric ramos

im the 3rd :biggrin: 
i love u art u *****


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII+Feb 28 2007, 08:34 PM~7377768-->
> 
> 
> 
> socios i see you down there, your should say sacramento right? ok well thered ordered will be out tommorrow but firsat yall got to give me your guys addreess
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NaturalHighII_@Feb 28 2007, 08:35 PM~7377781
> *how do you get those statistics
> *


I guessed. It looks about right huh? :biggrin: 

WHATS UP WITH THE CHAIN???


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 28 2007, 10:34 PM~7377770
> *Look at all the whores in this topic.
> 
> CHILLY WILLY 2779
> casper805	2572
> eric ramos	1600
> NaturalHighII	1369
> OSO 805	765
> LOWRIDING 805 JR	609
> bluepridelowride13	604
> ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~	482
> THE REBIRTH	459
> juangotti	336
> TonyO	318
> Aztecbike	245
> mortalkombat2	231
> NorCalLux	209
> 76'_SCHWINN	208
> BABOSO HYDROS	201
> 805 lowridercruiser	163
> ESE NECIO 805	156
> sic713	128
> socios b.c. prez	127
> THEE ARTISTICS	99
> CHILLY WILLY DADDY	74
> THE REBIRTH_old	62
> 805ferny	60
> noe_from_texas	44
> six trey impala	43
> bad news	43
> speedy187	39
> ZIGS805	38
> SIC'N'TWISTED	35
> GrimReaper	31
> lowforlife	30
> RO-BC	25
> gizmo1	22
> dip'n76	22
> TearsofaClownII	21
> sick six	20
> the bone collector	20
> D_LUXURIOUS	19
> Harry's Dream	18
> ozzylowrider	17
> *SEEZER*	17
> Billy	17
> Artistic3	16
> str8 outta denmark	15
> REC	14
> deville	14
> DodgerFan	11
> 805CARLOS	11
> bandido	11
> LaZyBoI714	11
> d1ulove2h8	10
> 2$hort	10
> CHILLY WILLY (to delete)	9
> somerstyle	9
> chamuco61	9
> CLASSY	9
> JUSTDEEZ	8
> lowrid3r	6
> Crazylife13	6
> Rusty193	5
> 66wita6	5
> 78 Monte 4 Life	5
> FAYGO JOKER	4
> 7UP_BIKE	4
> casper805DADDY	4
> screwstone_tx	4
> EnchantedDrmzCEO	4
> lowridersfinest	3
> ROBERT71MC	3
> 91PurplePeopleEater	3
> 66 schwinn	2
> D Twist	2
> ridenlow702	2
> Laid Magazine	2
> G2G_Al	2
> lolow	2
> tequila sunrise	2
> chevy_grl	1
> excalibur	1
> Regal King	1
> adrian vasquez	1
> dog_jerry	1
> back yard boogie	1
> RO.LIFER	1
> Swangin44s	1
> swangin'n'bangin	1
> radicalplastic09	1
> kronix503	1
> toyshopcustoms	1
> NaturalHighII_old	1
> SANCHO	1
> NOTHING BUT TROUBLE	1
> sbcin1966newport	1
> SkysDaLimit	1
> AMB1800	1
> HD Lowrider	1
> PUPPETP13	1
> LuxuriouSMontreaL	1
> LIL PHX	1
> Spankz	1
> drop'em	1
> SHADOW714	1
> fool	1
> sanjo_nena408	1
> AutoMini	1
> DripLOW	1
> Sweet Adictions	1
> PurpleLicious	1
> the_blackwallstree	1
> LOWRIDER SCENE	1
> 206Ryder	1
> 1957wolseley	1
> 408SHARK	1
> *


thats right muthertruckers :biggrin: king of cali


----------



## NaturalHighII

i didnt get it back, i forgot i didnt sent it. so its just sitting in my garage


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 28 2007, 08:34 PM~7377770
> *Look at all the whores in this topic.
> 
> CHILLY WILLY	2779
> casper805	2572
> eric ramos	1600
> NaturalHighII	1369
> OSO 805	765
> LOWRIDING 805 JR	609
> bluepridelowride13	604
> ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~	482
> THE REBIRTH	459
> juangotti	336
> TonyO	318
> Aztecbike	245
> mortalkombat2	231
> NorCalLux	209
> 76'_SCHWINN	208
> BABOSO HYDROS	201
> 805 lowridercruiser	163
> ESE NECIO 805	156
> sic713	128
> socios b.c. prez	127
> THEE ARTISTICS	99
> CHILLY WILLY DADDY	74
> THE REBIRTH_old	62
> 805ferny	60
> noe_from_texas	44
> six trey impala	43
> bad news	43
> speedy187	39
> ZIGS805	38
> SIC'N'TWISTED	35
> GrimReaper	31
> lowforlife	30
> RO-BC	25
> gizmo1	22
> dip'n76	22
> TearsofaClownII	21
> sick six	20
> the bone collector	20
> D_LUXURIOUS	19
> Harry's Dream	18
> ozzylowrider	17
> *SEEZER*	17
> Billy	17
> Artistic3	16
> str8 outta denmark	15
> REC	14
> deville	14
> DodgerFan	11
> 805CARLOS	11
> bandido	11
> LaZyBoI714	11
> d1ulove2h8	10
> 2$hort	10
> CHILLY WILLY (to delete)	9
> somerstyle	9
> chamuco61	9
> CLASSY	9
> JUSTDEEZ	8
> lowrid3r	6
> Crazylife13	6
> Rusty193	5
> 66wita6	5
> 78 Monte 4 Life	5
> FAYGO JOKER	4
> 7UP_BIKE	4
> casper805DADDY	4
> screwstone_tx	4
> EnchantedDrmzCEO	4
> lowridersfinest	3
> ROBERT71MC	3
> 91PurplePeopleEater	3
> 66 schwinn	2
> D Twist	2
> ridenlow702	2
> Laid Magazine	2
> G2G_Al	2
> lolow	2
> tequila sunrise	2
> chevy_grl	1
> excalibur	1
> Regal King	1
> adrian vasquez	1
> dog_jerry	1
> back yard boogie	1
> RO.LIFER	1
> Swangin44s	1
> swangin'n'bangin	1
> radicalplastic09	1
> kronix503	1
> toyshopcustoms	1
> NaturalHighII_old	1
> SANCHO	1
> NOTHING BUT TROUBLE	1
> sbcin1966newport	1
> SkysDaLimit	1
> AMB1800	1
> HD Lowrider	1
> PUPPETP13	1
> LuxuriouSMontreaL	1
> LIL PHX	1
> Spankz	1
> drop'em	1
> SHADOW714	1
> fool	1
> sanjo_nena408	1
> AutoMini	1
> DripLOW	1
> Sweet Adictions	1
> PurpleLicious	1
> the_blackwallstree	1
> LOWRIDER SCENE	1
> 206Ryder	1
> 1957wolseley	1
> 408SHARK	1
> *


thats a lot of whores


----------



## NaturalHighII

CHILLY WILLY 2779
casper805 2572
eric ramos 1600
*NaturalHighII 1369*

shit i never thought id be among the top whorers. i dont even try to whore


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII+Feb 28 2007, 08:38 PM~7377811-->
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt get it back, i forgot i didnt sent it. so its just sitting in my garage
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CE 707_@Feb 28 2007, 08:38 PM~7377820
> *thats a lot of whores
> *


I never even heard of some of those guys.


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 28 2007, 09:36 PM~7377789
> *I guessed. It looks about right huh?  :biggrin:
> 
> WHATS UP WITH THE ASS SEX CHAIN???
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

ROGER...............................BAGGY BRO..


----------



## eric ramos

fuk whoring u hoes lol art especialy


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 28 2007, 10:41 PM~7377850
> *fuk whoring u hoes lol art especialy
> *


DAM RIGHT BICTH....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 28 2007, 08:40 PM~7377841
> *The blacker the berry, the sweeter the juice...
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 28 2007, 10:44 PM~7377897
> *
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

:dunno:?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 28 2007, 10:40 PM~7377841
> *I LOVE GETTING GANGBANG BY RETARTED PEOPLE...
> *


 :0


----------



## NaturalHighII

wtf, cutty you be coming up with the stupidest shit


----------



## NorCalLux

lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 28 2007, 10:58 PM~7378043
> *wtf, cutty you be coming up with the stupidest shit
> *


TEL HIM EY, TELL HIM................................BAGGY ROGER :angry:


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 28 2007, 09:44 PM~7377897
> *if theres grass and a stump on the feild im playin ball
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 28 2007, 11:01 PM~7378073
> *I LOVE TO PET DONKEYS
> *


 :dunno: WTF


----------



## NaturalHighII

art, i swear to god your dumb

everyone watch him change that


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 28 2007, 10:09 PM~7378170
> *art, i swear to god i love you
> 
> everyone watch him change that
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 28 2007, 09:15 PM~7377550
> *MY OLD PARTS  AND LADY DEATH'S OLD HANDLE BARS AND RIMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THAT A 16'


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 28 2007, 09:52 PM~7376705
> *MK, JUANGOTTI WHAT ARE YOUR SIZES
> *


3x


----------



## 817Lowrider

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: juangotti, casper805, *ZIGS805*
:wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 28 2007, 11:13 PM~7379424
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: juangotti, casper805, ZIGS805
> :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Feb 28 2007, 11:20 PM~7379460
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE




----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Feb 28 2007, 11:28 PM~7379498
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wats up homie your the one i gave the beer 2 on sunday huh ?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Feb 28 2007, 11:29 PM~7379500
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

what it do bitch you got the net again


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup mk


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2007, 12:30 AM~7379514
> *what it do bitch you got the net again
> *


x2 ?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 28 2007, 11:30 PM~7379514
> *what it do bitch you got the net again
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2007, 12:31 AM~7379524
> *sup mk
> *


sup


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Feb 28 2007, 11:31 PM~7379527
> *x2 ?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mortalkombat2

so...........


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Feb 28 2007, 11:37 PM~7379554
> *so...........
> *


u like your plaka?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Mar 1 2007, 02:37 AM~7379554
> *so...........
> *


chillen fool
just got back from work
found out my cousin passed away yesterday
R.I.P
J.D. :angel:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 28 2007, 11:38 PM~7379562
> *chillen fool
> just got back from work
> found out my cousin passed away yesterday
> R.I.P
> J.D. :angel:
> *


sorry to hear that homie keep your head up foo


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 1 2007, 02:41 AM~7379573
> *sorry to hear that homie keep your head up foo
> *


thanks bro
I will try
just some hard times right now bro got some other shit going on thats pretty fucked up also.


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 1 2007, 12:38 AM~7379559
> *u like your plaka?
> *


  yea


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2007, 12:38 AM~7379562
> *chillen fool
> just got back from work
> found out my cousin passed away yesterday
> R.I.P
> J.D. :angel:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Mar 1 2007, 02:50 AM~7379605
> *:angel:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 28 2007, 11:44 PM~7379587
> *thanks bro
> I will try
> just some hard times right now bro got some other shit going on thats pretty fucked up also.
> *


wats up homie?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 1 2007, 03:06 AM~7379649
> *wats up homie?
> *


ALOT
Too MUCH to fuck with right now


----------



## ozzylowrider

edit :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

:barf: the hangover time lol


----------



## ozzylowrider

Not hang over time yet, its only 1:36 now. i got plenrty more hours awake, my spellin is gettin bette and better


----------



## 817Lowrider

when I am drunk on LAYITLOW
which is seldom I spell correctly


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 1 2007, 05:50 AM~7380295
> *thee artists, are you reallty the aqrtists or are you not, see this is why i dont play on lkaitlow anymore,  i drink to much, did u know that, im sure eric knowsz, i drink and gambkle to dam much, i have a problem, thee artisticts for life.. mmmm yea
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 1 2007, 07:40 AM~7377845
> *ROGER...............................MY NUTS ARE SAGGY BRO..
> *




TMI dude! Keep that chit to yo self :ugh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 9 2007, 10:48 AM~7218328
> *:angry: casper wtf dont be a bitch homie step your game up
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Feb 9 2007, 05:57 PM~7221673
> *OH FUCK NO! NO HE'S NOT! :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 8 2007, 11:09 PM~7216122
> *erics really sad bout u leaving casper he  aint going to feel the same u brong love into his heart
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 1 2007, 12:08 PM~7381237
> *
> *


fool that quote is hella old


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Feb 9 2007, 09:12 AM~7218012
> *DAMN CASPER GETTING OUT DA CLUB....I NEED INFO ON THE PHX SHOW LIKE ADREESS AND SHIT
> *


 :uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 9 2007, 04:27 PM~7220983
> *WHY IS CASPER LEAVING THE CLUB?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## GrimReaper

wats gud casper were u been bro


----------



## 817Lowrider

casper805 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 1 2007, 09:12 AM~7381286
> *wats gud casper were u been bro
> *


HOME,AND SCHOOL
U?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2007, 09:12 AM~7381289
> *casper805 :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TonyO

Take Thomas or McDowell exit off the 10 its maybe 2 miles off the freeway to the Fairgrounds


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

WATS UP CASPER WAT U BEEN UP TO HOODRAT


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 1 2007, 12:18 PM~7381337
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: 
go get my plaque
MR. PRESIDENT 



:biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2007, 09:19 AM~7381350
> *:uh:
> go get my plaque
> MR. PRESIDENT
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: NO CAUSE YOUR THE CHINITO FROM AMERICAN ME LOL


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 1 2007, 09:19 AM~7381348
> *WATS UP CASPER WAT U BEEN UP TO ME IM A HOODRAT NOW
> *


WELL GOOD FOR U VICTOR U FINALLY GOT YOUR DREAM JOB


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 1 2007, 12:21 PM~7381368
> *:biggrin:  NO CAUSE YOUR THE CHINITO FROM AMERICAN ME LOL
> *


ahahahahahahahahahhahahaha
you hear that!
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2007, 09:23 AM~7381381
> *ahahahahahahahahahhahahaha
> you hear that!
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2007, 09:23 AM~7381381
> *ahahahahahahahahahhahahaha
> you hear that!
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


FALLING OVER THE RAIL


----------



## GrimReaper

same and been workin on my truck


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 1 2007, 09:26 AM~7381400
> *same and been workin on my truck
> *


I SAW IT LOOKS NICE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 1 2007, 12:26 PM~7381400
> *same and been workin on my truck
> *


5 bikes and a truck
do you ever have any money LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider

The mini truck on your myspace


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2007, 09:23 AM~7381381
> *ahahahahahahahahahhahahaha
> you hear that!
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


DONT LOOK AT ME LIL PUPPET DONT LOOK AT ME


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 1 2007, 12:29 PM~7381417
> *DONT LOOK AT ME LIL PUPPET DONT LOOK AT ME
> *


Thats fucked up Mundo!
and whos JD
we all know who 
Art is


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2007, 09:30 AM~7381425
> *Thats fucked up Mundo!
> and whos JD
> we all know who
> Art is
> *


5,000 POSTS


----------



## GrimReaper

no i never got cash and im a b uy a new bike


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 1 2007, 12:32 PM~7381437
> *no i never got cash and im a b uy a new bike
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
fucking grim


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2007, 09:30 AM~7381425
> *Thats fucked up Mundo!
> and whos JD
> we all know who
> Art is
> *


ARTS THE SON OF THE ITALIAN


----------



## GrimReaper

lol


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2007, 09:30 AM~7381425
> *Thats fucked up Mundo!
> and whos JD
> we all know who
> Art is
> *


VICTORS POPEYE


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 1 2007, 10:22 AM~7381376
> *FUCK VICTOR U BEAT ME TO MY DREAM JOB :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 

ILL LEND IT TO U FOR AWHILE SO U CAN GET UR BIKE DONE


----------



## mortalkombat2

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: casper805, BABOSO HYDROS, juangotti, mortalkombat2
 :wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 1 2007, 09:34 AM~7381463
> *:uh:
> 
> ILL LEND IT TO U FOR AWHILE SO U CAN GET UR BIKE DONE
> *


IT TOOK U THAT LONG TO COME UP WITH A COME BACK FUCK :uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Mar 1 2007, 09:35 AM~7381472
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: casper805, BABOSO HYDROS, juangotti, mortalkombat2
> :wave:
> *


CLEAN THAT BIKE UP MK GET IT READY FOR SUNDAY


----------



## 817Lowrider

say i need some handle bar designs that will match my forks 
and ideas


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 1 2007, 10:33 AM~7381455
> *VICTORS POPEYE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 1 2007, 09:37 AM~7381490
> *:biggrin:
> *


UR HAPPY TO BE POPEYE FROM AMERICAN ME GUEY


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 1 2007, 10:36 AM~7381485
> *CLEAN THAT BIKE UP MK GET IT READY FOR SUNDAY
> *


im guna do that 2morrow :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 1 2007, 10:35 AM~7381473
> *IT TOOK U THAT LONG TO COME UP WITH A COME BACK FUCK  :uh:
> *


NO BITCH THE SKOOL COMPUTER IS FLIPPIN SLOW


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn yall decide to reply at once


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2007, 09:37 AM~7381489
> *say i need some handle bar designs that  will  match my forks
> and ideas
> *


POST THEM UP CAUSE I DONT FEEL LIKE LOOKING FOR THEM


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 1 2007, 10:38 AM~7381509
> *UR HAPPY TO BE POPEYE FROM AMERICAN ME GUEY
> *


NA I THOUGHT U MENT POPEYE THE SAILOR MAN hoot hoot


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Mar 1 2007, 09:38 AM~7381510
> *im guna do that 2morrow  :biggrin:
> *


MAKE THAT BITCH SHINE


----------



## 817Lowrider

:0


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 1 2007, 09:40 AM~7381526
> *NA I THOUGHT U MENT POPEYE THE SAILOR MAN hoot hoot
> *


WHE WERE TALKING ABOUT AMERICAN ME WERE THE FUCK DID U GET POPEYE THE SAILOR MAN FROM :uh:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 1 2007, 10:40 AM~7381527
> *MAKE THAT BITCH SHINE....LIKE HOW  VICTOR AND ART DO WITH MY TEETH WHEN THEY ARE DONE WITH ME
> *


 :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 1 2007, 12:41 PM~7381539
> *WHE WERE TALKING ABOUT AMERICAN ME WERE THE FUCK DID U GET POPEYE THE SAILOR MAN FROM  :uh:
> *


where the fuck did you get popeye from he is in Blood in Blood out.
:twak:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 1 2007, 10:41 AM~7381539
> *WHE WERE TALKING ABOUT AMERICAN ME WERE THE FUCK DID U GET POPEYE THE SAILOR MAN FROM  :uh:
> *


BECAUSE HE IS A PIMP


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 1 2007, 10:40 AM~7381526
> *NA I THOUGHT U MENT POPEYE THE SAILOR MAN hoot hoot
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## casper805

mine :biggrin:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2007, 10:42 AM~7381548
> *where the fuck did you get popeye from he is in Blood in Blood out.
> :twak:
> *


 :0


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 1 2007, 09:42 AM~7381547
> *:uh:    :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 1 2007, 10:44 AM~7381580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine  :biggrin:
> *


WAT KINDA PARTS ARE U PUTTING ON THE 16in AND WAT THE HELL I THOUGHT OSCAR DIDNT SELL THE BIKE I TALKED TO HIS EX N YEA SHE SAID NOPE HE STILL HAS IT...ANYWAYS WAT R UR PLANS TO BOTH BIKES


----------



## 817Lowrider

Their are both wack
:thumbsdown:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 1 2007, 09:47 AM~7381605
> *WAT KINDA PARTS ARE U PUTTING ON THE 16in AND WAT THE HELL I THOUGHT OSCAR DIDNT SELL  THE BIKE I TALKED TO HIS EX N YEA SHE SAID NOPE HE STILL HAS IT...ANYWAYS WAT R UR PLANS TO BOTH BIKES
> *


16 inch all faced 20 inch all squaare twisted


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:0


> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2007, 10:48 AM~7381613
> *Their are both wack
> :thumbsdown:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

A CHALLENGE DAMN IT JUAN  

TELL THE TRUTH HOMIE


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2007, 09:48 AM~7381613
> *Their are both wack
> :thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 1 2007, 10:50 AM~7381625
> *16 inch all faced 20 inch all squaare twisted
> *


ALL FACED DAMN....WHY U WANT TO COMPETE AGAINST LADY DEATH SUPERMAN CREMATOR N OTHER 16in....N SQUARE TWIST DOSENT IT ALREADY HAVE SQUARE TWIST PARTS






HEY WHEN IS BC SENDIN ARE PARTS CASPER HAVE U TALKED TO HIM


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 1 2007, 12:53 PM~7381646
> *
> HEY WHEN IS BC SENDIN ARE PARTS CASPER HAVE U TALKED TO HIM
> *


x2


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 1 2007, 09:53 AM~7381646
> *ALL FACED DAMN....WHY U WANT TO COMPETE AGAINST LADY DEATH SUPERMAN CREMATOR N OTHER 16in....N SQUARE TWIST DOSENT IT ALREADY HAVE SQUARE TWIST PARTS
> HEY WHEN IS BC SENDIN ARE PARTS CASPER HAVE U TALKED TO HIM
> *


everyone needs to pm me with wat they are gonna pick


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 28 2007, 10:34 PM~7377770
> *Look at all the whores in this topic.
> 
> CHILLY WILLY	2779
> casper805	2572
> eric ramos	1600
> NaturalHighII	1369
> OSO 805	765
> LOWRIDING 805 JR	609
> bluepridelowride13	604
> ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~	482
> THE REBIRTH	459
> juangotti	336
> TonyO	318
> Aztecbike	245
> mortalkombat2	231
> NorCalLux	209
> 76'_SCHWINN	208
> BABOSO HYDROS	201
> 805 lowridercruiser	163
> ESE NECIO 805	156
> sic713	128
> socios b.c. prez	127
> THEE ARTISTICS	99
> CHILLY WILLY DADDY	74
> THE REBIRTH_old	62
> 805ferny	60
> noe_from_texas	44
> six trey impala	43
> bad news	43
> speedy187	39
> ZIGS805	38
> SIC'N'TWISTED	35
> GrimReaper	31
> lowforlife	30
> RO-BC	25
> gizmo1	22
> dip'n76	22
> TearsofaClownII	21
> sick six	20
> the bone collector	20
> D_LUXURIOUS	19
> Harry's Dream	18
> ozzylowrider	17
> *SEEZER*	17
> Billy	17
> Artistic3	16
> str8 outta denmark	15
> REC	14
> deville	14
> DodgerFan	11
> 805CARLOS	11
> bandido	11
> LaZyBoI714	11
> d1ulove2h8	10
> 2$hort	10
> CHILLY WILLY (to delete)	9
> somerstyle	9
> chamuco61	9
> CLASSY	9
> JUSTDEEZ	8
> lowrid3r	6
> Crazylife13	6
> Rusty193	5
> 66wita6	5
> 78 Monte 4 Life	5
> FAYGO JOKER	4
> 7UP_BIKE	4
> casper805DADDY	4
> screwstone_tx	4
> EnchantedDrmzCEO	4
> lowridersfinest	3
> ROBERT71MC	3
> 91PurplePeopleEater	3
> 66 schwinn	2
> D Twist	2
> ridenlow702	2
> Laid Magazine	2
> G2G_Al	2
> lolow	2
> tequila sunrise	2
> chevy_grl	1
> excalibur	1
> Regal King	1
> adrian vasquez	1
> dog_jerry	1
> back yard boogie	1
> RO.LIFER	1
> Swangin44s	1
> swangin'n'bangin	1
> radicalplastic09	1
> kronix503	1
> toyshopcustoms	1
> NaturalHighII_old	1
> SANCHO	1
> NOTHING BUT TROUBLE	1
> sbcin1966newport	1
> SkysDaLimit	1
> AMB1800	1
> HD Lowrider	1
> PUPPETP13	1
> LuxuriouSMontreaL	1
> LIL PHX	1
> Spankz	1
> drop'em	1
> SHADOW714	1
> fool	1
> sanjo_nena408	1
> AutoMini	1
> DripLOW	1
> Sweet Adictions	1
> PurpleLicious	1
> the_blackwallstree	1
> LOWRIDER SCENE	1
> 206Ryder	1
> 1957wolseley	1
> 408SHARK	1
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 1 2007, 01:13 PM~7381812
> *everyone needs to pm me with wat they are gonna pick
> *


oh foreal


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 1 2007, 09:53 AM~7381646
> *ALL FACED DAMN....WHY U WANT TO COMPETE AGAINST LADY DEATH SUPERMAN CREMATOR N OTHER 16in....N SQUARE TWIST DOSENT IT ALREADY HAVE SQUARE TWIST PARTS
> HEY WHEN IS BC SENDIN ARE PARTS CASPER HAVE U TALKED TO HIM
> *


cause i can and i am


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 1 2007, 01:27 PM~7381940
> *cause i can and i am
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2007, 10:21 AM~7381889
> *oh foreal
> *


yea


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 1 2007, 01:30 PM~7381969
> *yea
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2007, 10:30 AM~7381967
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


well its true why would i put flat twisted parts and all that shit when im gonna be competing against them


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 1 2007, 01:33 PM~7381998
> *well its true why would i put flat twisted parts and all that shit when im gonna be competing against them
> *


your not gonna win
sorry but your not.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2007, 10:34 AM~7382012
> *your not gonna win
> sorry but your not.
> *


thats wat u think :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 1 2007, 01:35 PM~7382021
> *thats wat u think  :biggrin:
> *


sorry bro but you NOT gonna win


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2007, 10:36 AM~7382027
> *sorry bro but you NOT gonna win
> *


ok foo just leave that up to me ull see


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 1 2007, 01:38 PM~7382045
> *ok foo just leave that up to me ull see
> *


j/p
you remember saying that me and eric were not gonna win
you member :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2007, 10:39 AM~7382058
> *j/p
> you remember saying that me and eric were not gonna win
> you member :biggrin:
> *


yup thats to get u guys motivated


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 1 2007, 01:40 PM~7382069
> *yup thats to get u guys motivated
> *


this bitch
thats like saying 
"I used to woop yall ass to tuffin yall up."
WTF fool :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2007, 11:44 AM~7382107
> *i love casper
> thats like saying
> "I used to have sex to yall men."
> WTF fool :twak: :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 1 2007, 02:02 PM~7382222


dont start that shit cutty
I'll post those screen shots


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 1 2007, 11:02 AM~7382222
> *
> *


wtf is rong with u cutty


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 1 2007, 12:19 PM~7382329
> *wtf is rong with u cutty
> *


are u mad?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Mar 1 2007, 02:05 PM~7382242-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NorCalLux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Mar 1 2007, 02:02 PM~7382222
> 
> 
> 
> dont start that shit cutty
> I'll post those screen shots
> [/b]
Click to expand...


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 1 2007, 11:29 AM~7382402
> *are u mad?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NaturalHighII

sup putos


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 1 2007, 02:44 PM~7382526
> *sup putos
> *


just chillen bout to go to work


----------



## NaturalHighII

\dam hell yeah i get my paycheck tommorrow, and im spending it all on me,no need to take mnoney to finsh my sounds


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 1 2007, 11:47 AM~7382539
> *\dam hell yeah i get my paycheck tommorrow, and im spending it all on me,no need to take mnoney to finsh my sounds
> *


EY OSCAR TOLD ME THAT YOU CALLED HIM SAYING YOU WERE GONNA DROP OF THE FRAME AND THAT U NEVER SHOWED UP AT HIS PAD WAT HAPPENED?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 1 2007, 02:47 PM~7382539
> *\dam hell yeah i get my paycheck tommorrow, and im spending it all on me,no need to take mnoney to finsh my sounds
> *


I get my check today and cash it tomorrow :thumbsup: 
plus its the 1st of the month so we get our monthly bonus$$$
so :thumbsup: :thumbsup: x2


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2007, 11:49 AM~7382558
> *I get my check today and cash it tomorrow :thumbsup:
> plus its the 1st of the month so we get our monthly bonus$$$
> so :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: x2
> *


UR GONNA WANT THE CHAIN?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 1 2007, 02:50 PM~7382561
> *UR GONNA WANT THE CHAIN?
> *


what chain


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2007, 12:51 PM~7382565
> *what chain
> *


the anal chain u wanted :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 1 2007, 02:52 PM~7382568
> *the anal chain u wanted  :uh:
> *


alright bish you asked for it


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah i called that fool and was ready to go to his house, angel came and all so we can go, but then my dad came and found out i hadnt gone t school for about a week so he gott all piss at me and was like super mad, so thats why i didnt evben bother to call oscar,tell him im real sorry about that


----------



## NaturalHighII

i get my check and cash it till saturday cuz i get it when i get out of work tommorrow at 12:45am(well itll be saturday by then) and well obviously the cank aint open at the time


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 1 2007, 02:53 PM~7382578
> *i get my check and cash it till saturday cuz i get it when i get out of work tommorrow at 12:45am(well itll be saturday by then) and well obviously the cank aint open at the time
> *


you work a t chukie cheese right 
I remember them dayz


----------



## NorCalLux

its not kool to not go to school


----------



## NaturalHighII

yup yup i work there


----------



## NorCalLux

get me a pizza fool im hungery


----------



## NaturalHighII

ill overnight it to you what your address ill go ahead and ship your artistic plaque while im at it to save on shiping


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2007, 11:51 AM~7382565
> *what chain
> *


THE CLUB CHAIN


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 1 2007, 12:59 PM~7382620
> *ill overnight it to you what your address ill go ahead and ship your artistic plaque while im at it to save on shiping
> *


hahah ill pass on the plaque


----------



## NaturalHighII

lol, im just playing


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 1 2007, 02:59 PM~7382623
> *THE CLUB CHAIN
> *


how much are they


----------



## NorCalLux

did eric get his plaque?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Roger you get my M.O. yet


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2007, 12:03 PM~7382655
> *how much are they
> *


i think 40


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 1 2007, 03:07 PM~7382678
> *i think 40
> *


you think


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2007, 12:08 PM~7382691
> *you think
> *


yea :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

nope havent got it, should get here today


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 1 2007, 03:11 PM~7382710
> *nope havent got it, should get here today
> *


o.k.


----------



## NorCalLux




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2007, 12:08 PM~7382691
> *you think
> *


but not at school


----------



## 817Lowrider

later off to work


----------



## NaturalHighII

ill be back later too got to clean my room


----------



## NaturalHighII

Wheres evertone at


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 1 2007, 02:35 PM~7383724
> *Wheres evertone at
> *


this foo the wheel is suppose to move not the background


----------



## NaturalHighII

shut up fool its a class assignment


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 1 2007, 03:29 PM~7384048
> *shut up fool its a class assignment
> *


u got an f huh


----------



## NaturalHighII

hell nah a+ cuz it was colored,lol.thats how it was suppose to be, shut up fool cuz you cant even make an animated GIF


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 1 2007, 03:36 PM~7384093
> *hell nah a+ cuz it was colored,lol.thats how it was suppose to be, shut up fool cuz you cant even make an animated GIF
> *


i passed the computer class puto but i dont have that program at my pad if not i would do it


----------



## NaturalHighII

shut up fool you cant do it and its not computer its animation puto


----------



## eric ramos

stop being a hatter fuken casper its coo shit im not that smart do one of those shits


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 1 2007, 03:43 PM~7384146
> *shut up fool you cant do it and its not computer its animation puto
> *


still computer bitch


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 1 2007, 03:43 PM~7384148
> *stop being a hatter fuken casper its coo shit im not that smart do one of those shits
> *


 :uh:


----------



## casper805

victor u dumb bitch u want ur free part put bones name in ur signature


----------



## NorCalLux

hahahahahaha


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 1 2007, 10:13 AM~7381812
> *everyone needs to pm me with wat they are gonna pick
> *


cmon wat does everyone want from bonecollector


----------



## NorCalLux

i want a sq dubble twist steering wheel


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 1 2007, 05:22 PM~7384448
> *victor u dumb bitch u want ur free part put bones name in ur signature
> *


SOOO WAT HE DIDNT SEND IT


----------



## eric ramos

i just sold mines to juan gotti


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 1 2007, 05:25 PM~7385026
> *SOOO WAT HE DIDNT SEND IT
> *


bitch u want ur part u put his name in ur sign like everyone else puto


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 1 2007, 05:21 PM~7384981
> *i want a  sq dubble twist steering wheel
> *


LET ME SEND THAT ARTISTIC PLAQUE TO YOU AND ILL MAKE SURE YOU GET YOUR STEERING WHEEL


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 1 2007, 05:27 PM~7385048
> *LET ME SEND THAT ARTISTIC PLAQUE TO YOU AND ILL MAKE SURE YOU GET YOUR STEERING WHEEL
> *


lol
raul from socios was the one that wanted one


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY SOCIOA ILL DO THE CHAINS AND ONCE I SHIP THEM BACK TO YOU. IKLL THROW IN AN ARTISTIC PLAQUE


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 1 2007, 06:15 PM~7384917
> *cmon wat does everyone want from bonecollector
> *


u remember wut i wanted right?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 1 2007, 06:27 PM~7385039
> *bitch u want ur part u put his name in ur sign like everyone else puto
> *


LOOK HARDIER BITCH IT IS


----------



## Lil Spanks

DUMB MUTHERTRUCKERS :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

art is a dumb ass fool


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 1 2007, 07:43 PM~7385202
> *art is a dumb ass fool
> *


WTF IS THAT AVIATR


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Mar 1 2007, 05:34 PM~7385128
> *u remember wut i wanted right?
> *


YUP


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 1 2007, 05:37 PM~7385156
> *DUMB MUTHERTRUCKERS :biggrin:
> *


ART NEAL SAID IF U GOT UR RIMS THAT THEY SHOULD HAVE BEEN THERE TODAY?


----------



## NaturalHighII

dont trip fool


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 1 2007, 05:37 PM~7385155
> *LOOK HARDIER BITCH IT IS
> *


FINALLY AND IT BETTER STAY THERE BITCH


----------



## sic713

eric.. i got your display board.. already started.. and i had to redo the seat... candy was wayyy to dark.. but everything is good now..


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 1 2007, 07:16 PM~7385481
> *eric.. i got your display board.. already started.. and i had to redo the seat... candy was wayyy to dark.. but everything is good now..
> *


PICS


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 1 2007, 06:16 PM~7385481
> *eric.. i got your display board.. already started.. and i had to redo the seat... candy was wayyy to dark.. but everything is good now..
> *


WHY DONT U WANT TO PUT THE CLUB NAME ON THE SEAT HES THE ONE PAYING FOR IT


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Mar 1 2007, 07:20 PM~7385511-->
> 
> 
> 
> PICS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> somewhere
> <!--QuoteBegin-casper805_@Mar 1 2007, 07:23 PM~7385530
> *WHY DONT U WANT TO PUT THE CLUB NAME ON THE SEAT HES THE ONE PAYING FOR IT
> *


because.. hes not asking for it. u are


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 1 2007, 06:24 PM~7385545
> *somewhere
> 
> because.. hes not asking for it. u  are
> *


NO HE IS 2 JUST LIKE HE WAS WITH HIS FRAME


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 1 2007, 07:26 PM~7385565
> *NO HE IS 2 JUST LIKE HE WAS WITH HIS FRAME
> *


he hasnt ask me..so fuck it


----------



## casper805

IM OUT L8


----------



## noe_from_texas

l8r


----------



## 817Lowrider

What it dew got off early
but goota go back to pick up my bro


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2007, 08:50 PM~7386566
> *What it dew got off early
> but goota go back to pick up my bro
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 1 2007, 10:53 PM~7386604
> *:roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


I know it suck cus I work like 20 miles away


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 1 2007, 07:27 PM~7385571
> *he hasnt ask me..so fuck it
> *


 :uh: 

WATS ALL THIS ABOUT


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 1 2007, 09:11 PM~7386828
> *:uh:
> 
> WATS ALL THIS ABOUT
> *


doesnt concern u,so dont matter


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 1 2007, 08:36 PM~7385659
> *IM OUT I GOT SOM LITTLE KID COMING OVER TO BANG ME*


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 1 2007, 11:49 PM~7387306
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

heres the necklace juan


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 2 2007, 12:04 AM~7387513
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the necklace juan
> *


I want one 
find out the price for sure


----------



## Lil Spanks

casper what did you give me after i banged you...it sting when i pee


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 1 2007, 09:06 PM~7387543
> *casper what did you give me after i banged you...it sting when i pee
> *


fucken art u gotta stop drinking guey


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 2 2007, 12:06 AM~7387543
> *casper what did you give me after i banged you...it sting when i pee
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
AMERICAN ME


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 1 2007, 10:06 PM~7387543
> *casper what did you give me after i banged you...it sting when i pee
> *


art i need a shirt be sure to get it on saturday :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 1 2007, 11:08 PM~7387572
> *art i need a big cock in my ass :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 2 2007, 12:09 AM~7387595
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2007, 11:10 PM~7387603
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:ill go put a big cock in his mouth
> *


do the dam thang :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 2 2007, 12:13 AM~7387640
> *do the dam thang :biggrin:
> *


damn fool your wild fool


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 1 2007, 10:09 PM~7387595
> *ZIGS805 I WANT YOUR BIG FAT PENIS IN MY LOOSE ASS BUTTHOLE. PLZ
> *


fuck u art here u go again guey. :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 1 2007, 11:15 PM~7387672
> *fuck ME art here u go again guey.  :biggrin: *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

*THEE ARTISTICS!!! ON TOP NON STOP NEVER DROP BITCH*


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 1 2007, 10:22 PM~7387753
> *I JUST DID A DONKEY SHOW AND POSTED IT UP ON YOUTUBE!!!!
> *


ART YOUR NASTY FOO :uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2007, 09:27 PM~7387823
> *THEE ARTISTICS!!! ON TOP NON STOP NEVER DROP BITCH
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2007, 10:13 PM~7387655
> *damn fool i like wild man sex  fool
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:0


> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 1 2007, 10:33 PM~7387892
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 2 2007, 12:33 AM~7387892
> *I only wish I could fuck George bush cus you know my white ass is a republican and a fagget!!!!
> *


yeah I already new that


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2007, 10:35 PM~7387904
> *yeah I already new that i like to eat outta animal poontang
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 2 2007, 12:37 AM~7387923
> *I just want some black penis in me just once. Just so I know how it feels
> *


chill out man.


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2007, 10:39 PM~7387938
> *i like to chill out in mans anal hole.
> *


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY SERIOUSLY HOMIES, YALL NEED TO CUT THAT SHIT OUT ALREADY. THAT SHIT IS GETTING OLD NOW


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 1 2007, 11:08 PM~7388130
> *EY SERIOUSLY HOMIES, YALL NEED TO CUT THAT SHIT OUT ALREADY. THAT SHIT IS GETTING OLD NOW
> *


how did u mke your anim pic


----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## NaturalHighII

it was a class assingment and well its a lil complicated


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 1 2007, 11:22 PM~7388227
> *it was a class assingment and well its a lil complicated
> *


oh can u make me one


----------



## NaturalHighII

what you want


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 1 2007, 11:25 PM~7388249
> *what you want
> *


something tight like a lowbike moving or someone walkn and getn shot or jumped lol


----------



## NaturalHighII

ok ill trym and do soemthing like that tommorrow at school


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 2 2007, 01:08 AM~7388130
> *EY SERIOUSLY HOMIES, YALL NEED TO CUT THAT SHIT OUT ALREADY. THAT SHIT IS GETTING OLD NOW
> *


sorry


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 1 2007, 10:33 PM~7388303
> *ok ill trym and do soemthing like that tommorrow at school
> *


U GIVE THE MONEY TO THE PLAQUE GUY?


----------



## NaturalHighII

you never called me back


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 1 2007, 10:53 PM~7388409
> *you never called me back
> *


YEA I DID 
I TOLD U HE WANTED THE MONEY FIRST THEN HE WOULD START THEM


----------



## NaturalHighII

well you told me you were going to talk to him about that but you never got back to me about what was "finally" gonna be done


----------



## NaturalHighII

and yes you told me about sending a m.o. but that wasnt the "final" desicion


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 1 2007, 09:44 AM~7381580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 1 2007, 11:07 PM~7388479
> *and yes you told me about sending a m.o. but that wasnt the "final" desicion
> *


SO WAT U WANA DO MONEY ORDER OR YOU GO TAKE THE MONEY TO HIM


----------



## NaturalHighII

WELL TOMORROW I GO TO SCHOOL, THEN TO WORK THEN WORK AGAIN ON SATURDAY MORNING, AND THEN NO TIME AFTERWARDS. THEN PHOENIX ON SUNDAY, SO NO TIME TILL MONDAY AFTERNOON. IDK WHAT I SHOULD DO


----------



## Artistic3

car placs are ordered in different way then the way you order your bike placs


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Artistic3_@Mar 1 2007, 11:16 PM~7388512
> *car placs are ordered in different way then the way you order your bike placs
> *


THANKS FOR ANSWERING THE ? IVE BEEN ASKING ART FOR LIKE 2 MONTHS 
SO HOW DO WHE ORDER THEM IF WHE CAN?


----------



## casper805

6 Members: casper805, Artistic3, juangotti, Dreammaker65, ZIGS805, NaturalHighII

:wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

WHAT YOU MEAN ABOUT ORDERING THE PLAQUES


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 1 2007, 11:19 PM~7388526
> *WHAT YOU MEAN ABOUT ORDERING THE PLAQUES
> *


CAUSE REMEMBER ME N U WANTED CAR SIZE ONES


----------



## NaturalHighII

SO WHAT DID THEY SAY ABOUT THAT, DID YOU EVEN ASK?


----------



## Artistic3

I know that Art is the one who order's the bike placs but i think he has to have certain quanity befor ordering.


----------



## 817Lowrider

:cheesy:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Artistic3_@Mar 1 2007, 11:21 PM~7388533
> *I know that Art is the one who order's the bike placs but i think he has to have certain quanity befor ordering.
> *


I ORDER THEM 
BUT ME AND NATURAL HIGH WANT CAR SIZE ONES BUT THEY TOLD US THE CAR CLUB SAYD NO IS THAT TRUE?


----------



## Artistic3

yes we pay dues and yes larger placs are cc members anything else i can help with


----------



## NaturalHighII

IM A TRY AND GET A HOLD OF SOMEONE IN THE CC TOMORROW AND ASK. AND TO ANSWER YOUR ANSWER, NO YOU DONT NEED TO ORDER CERTAIN QUANTITY BEFORE YOU CAN GET YOURS. THIS GUYS DOES GOLD, CHROME, ENGRAVED, TWO TONE PLAQUES AND ALL. A TWO TONE ENGRAVED CAR SIZE PLAQUE GOES FOR $380(ENGRAVE BACK AND FORTH). THATS WHAT I WANT RIGHT THERE


----------



## NaturalHighII

OH SORRY MAN, I THOUGHT YOU BELONGED TO THE BC, NOT THE CC


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Artistic3_@Mar 1 2007, 11:26 PM~7388550
> *yes we pay dues and yes larger placs are cc members anything else i can help with
> *


WHE WANA KNOW IF THE BIKE CLUB CAN ORDER CAR SIZE PLUES OR NO


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 1 2007, 11:27 PM~7388557
> *OH SORRY MAN, I THOUGHT YOU BELONGED TO THE BC, NOT THE CC
> *


HES IN BOTH


----------



## Artistic3

well im from the car club, and what you dont belive me


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 1 2007, 11:28 PM~7388560
> *WHE WANA KNOW IF THE BIKE CLUB CAN ORDER CAR SIZE PLAQUES OR NO
> *


----------



## NaturalHighII

NAH ITS NOT THAT I DONT BELIEVE YOU ITS JUST THAT I ALWAYS SEE YOU COME IN REPLY HERE, NOT THAT I HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THAT, BUT NEVER REALLY BOTHERED TO ASK WHO YOU WERE AND SO ON


----------



## Artistic3

from what i know the only reason art use's he's big plac is because he was a member from the cc. And cc pres and members vote on it


----------



## Artistic3

i come in sometimes and check on you from time to time.


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY WELL CAN YOU DO US A FAVOR AND ASK WETHER WE CAN GET CAR SIZED PLAQUES, I MEAN FOR MY PROJECT, I WOULD REALLY LIKE A BIG PLAQUE CUZ I DONT THINK A SMALLER ONE WOULD CUT IT


----------



## casper805

FUCK WHO ARE ALL THESE GUEST IN HERE


----------



## casper805

14 User(s) are reading this topic (8 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: casper805, Artistic3, juangotti, ZIGS805, NaturalHighII, IBREEZ69


----------



## NaturalHighII

ARE YOU PRES,VP, OR ANYTHING LIKE THAT OR JUST A MEMBER


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 2 2007, 12:35 AM~7388591
> *FUCK WHO ARE ALL THESE GUEST IN HERE
> *


MY FANS


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 2 2007, 02:35 AM~7388589
> *EY WELL CAN YOU DO US A FAVOR AND ASK WETHER WE CAN GET CAR SIZED PLAQUES, I MEAN FOR MY PROJECT, I WOULD REALLY LIKE A BIG PLAQUE CUZ I DONT THINK A SMALLER ONE WOULD CUT IT
> *


i would not mind having a bigger plaque either if its o.k. with the C.C.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 1 2007, 11:35 PM~7388589
> *EY WELL CAN YOU DO US A FAVOR AND ASK WETHER WE CAN GET CAR SIZED PLAQUES, I MEAN FOR MY PROJECT, I WOULD REALLY LIKE A BIG PLAQUE CUZ I DONT THINK A SMALLER ONE WOULD CUT IT
> *


X2


----------



## Artistic3

i will try homie, but you know it's club thing.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Artistic3_@Mar 1 2007, 11:37 PM~7388603
> *i will try homie, but you know it's club thing.
> *


YEA WHE GET YA BUT ALOT OF US WAT A CAR SIZE ONE


----------



## NaturalHighII

YEAH MAN, JSUT ASK IF IT REMAINS AS A NO THEYD BE NO PROBLEM, BUT HEY WE AINT GOT NOTHING TO LOOSE. SO YOU LET US KNOW AS SOON AS YOU FIND OUT WHAT THE ANSWER IS


----------



## Artistic3

Been a long time member on/off since the the Early 80"


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistic3_@Mar 2 2007, 02:41 AM~7388613
> *Been a long time member on/off since the the Early 80"
> *


col bro you got any old school pics bro


----------



## NaturalHighII

OH OK, HEY ART HAD TOLD US ABOUT US HOLDING AND ANNIVERSARY PICNIC THIS SUMMER, IF YOU KNOW ANYTHING, CAN YOU FIL US IN ON THAT


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Artistic3_@Mar 1 2007, 11:41 PM~7388613
> *Been a long time member on/off since the the Early 80"
> *


HOWS THE BIKE COMING ALONG


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 1 2007, 11:43 PM~7388627
> *OH OK, HEY ART HAD TOLD US ABOUT US HOLDING AND ANNIVERSARY PICNIC THIS SUMMER, IF YOU KNOW ANYTHING, CAN YOU FIL US IN ON THAT
> *


NEXT SUMMER FOO


----------



## Artistic3

have pictures just have to figure out how to put on to computer


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Artistic3_@Mar 1 2007, 11:46 PM~7388639
> *have pictures just have to figure out how to put on to computer
> *


SCANNER OR JUST TAKE PICS OF THEM


----------



## NaturalHighII

OK PPL I GOTS TO GO, GOT TO CATCH SOEM SLEEP, GOT A LONG DAY AHEAD OF ME. HEY ARTISTIC3, I NEVER GOT YOUR NAME.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 2 2007, 12:27 AM~7387823
> *THEE ARTISTICS!!! ON TOP NON STOP NEVER DROP BITCH
> *


good night fellas it 1:50am over here


----------



## Artistic3

the bike is comeing along good but slow everthing so expensive , telling you more Radical then Cremator


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Artistic3_@Mar 1 2007, 11:49 PM~7388653
> *the bike is comeing along good but slow everthing so expensive , telling you more Radical then Cremator
> *


 :0 U GONNA BUST OUT WITH IT IN SD?


----------



## Artistic3

im gunna try if every thing comes along , but it WILL be done this year if i can help it.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Artistic3_@Mar 1 2007, 11:56 PM~7388680
> *im gunna try if every thing comes along , but it WILL be done this year if i can help it.
> *


WAT DO U ST ILL NEED?


----------



## Artistic3

havind my fenders molded, then send to the painter. get back and have murals done-then finish my front fork from Manny's bike shop in Compton then send everything engraved gold and chrome playted then Done


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Artistic3_@Mar 2 2007, 12:08 AM~7388728
> *havind my fenders molded, then send to the painter. get back and have murals done-then finish my front fork from Manny's bike shop in Compton then send everything engraved gold and chrome playted then Done
> *


WHEN SHOULD IT BE DONE PAINTED?


----------



## Artistic3

Well i talk at you guys manana


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Artistic3_@Mar 2 2007, 12:10 AM~7388736
> *Well i talk at you guys manana
> *


AIGHT MAN L8


----------



## Artistic3

just wainting on fenders.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Artistic3_@Mar 2 2007, 12:12 AM~7388746
> *just wainting on fenders.
> *


----------



## eric ramos

good moring jotos


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 2 2007, 07:13 AM~7389463
> *good moring jotos
> *


MORNING JOTO


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2007, 11:42 PM~7388351
> *sorry
> *


pussy


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 2 2007, 08:24 AM~7389717
> *pussy
> *


X2


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

HEY HOMIES WATS UP I MIGHT NOT BE ON FOR AWHILE....BUT WILL WILL FILL U GUYS IN....IM PLANNING ON BUSTING OUT IN SD HELLL YEA


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Mar 2 2007, 10:30 AM~7389744-->
> 
> 
> 
> X2
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Mar 2 2007, 10:24 AM~7389717
> *pussy
> *


----------



## GrimReaper

wats gud


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 2 2007, 12:32 PM~7390426
> *what's good?
> *


nothing


----------



## GrimReaper

shit im over hear in skool fukin suks


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 2 2007, 10:32 AM~7390426
> *wats gud
> *


HOODRAT


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 2 2007, 01:46 PM~7390530
> *IM A HOODRAT
> *


GUD 4 U


----------



## NaturalHighII

WATTS UP PUTOS


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 2 2007, 10:38 AM~7390884
> *WATTS UP PUTOS
> *


u at school?


----------



## NorCalLux




----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Mar 2 2007, 11:03 AM~7391061
> *
> *


is that uu in ur avitar?


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 2 2007, 12:04 PM~7391066
> *is that uu in ur avitar?
> *


are u tryin to say im the dog? :burn:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Mar 2 2007, 11:09 AM~7391101
> *are u tryin to say im the dog?  :burn:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

*I DON'T WANT TO GO TO WORK!!!!*


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 2 2007, 11:13 AM~7391115
> *I DON'T WANT TO GO TO WORK!!!!
> *


then dont go :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 2 2007, 02:16 PM~7391131
> *then dont go  :biggrin:
> *


I got a project to finish.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 2 2007, 11:17 AM~7391140
> *I got a project to finish.
> *


wat time you go to work?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 2 2007, 02:19 PM~7391149
> *wat time you go to work?
> *


I leave at 2:30pm central time
clock in 3:00pm central time


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 2 2007, 12:10 PM~7391103
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

*ATTENTION*

Due to lack of communication & all the unexpected politics involved with ELAC & SASA we are no longer going to have our show there. We as a club have decided to no longer be involved with SASA & all their demands. We will still have our show as scheduled but it will now be at AZUSA HIGH SCHOOL in Azusa on April 15, 2007. We hope that this change has not put any doubt in our car club supporters and that you all will still come to our show in Azusa. Sorry for the inconvenience!!

!!TOGETHER CAR CLUB LOS ANGELES!! 

*Flyer will be available soon*


----------



## NaturalHighII

Dam, you ready MK? See u Sunday at the show!!! I personally hand you the plaque.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 2 2007, 01:24 PM~7391871
> *Dam, you ready MK? See u Sunday at the show!!! I personally hand you the plaque.
> *


IS ANGEL GOING?
I HEAR ART IS FINALLY BUYING A BRAND NEW SHIRT FOR HIMSELF LOL


----------



## NaturalHighII

YEAH HES GETTING ONE AS SOON AS I ORDER IT, THING IS I HAVENT HAD A CHANCE, I NEED TO ORDER IT BY TODAY. NO LAST TIME I SPOKE TO ANGEL, HE SAID HES NOT GOING DUE TO A FINANCIAL SITUATION.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 2 2007, 01:50 PM~7391994
> *YEAH HES GETTING ONE AS SOON AS I ORDER IT, THING IS I HAVENT HAD A CHANCE, I NEED TO ORDER IT BY TODAY. NO LAST TIME I SPOKE TO ANGEL, HE SAID HES NOT GOING DUE TO A FINANCIAL SITUATION.
> *


IS HIS CAR GONNA BE DONE BY TOMMOROW OR U DONT KNOW


----------



## NaturalHighII

HE HAD SD IT SHOULD BE DONE BY TOMMORROW SO HE CAN TAKE IT TO VENTURA


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 2 2007, 02:24 PM~7391871
> *Dam, you ready MK? See u Sunday at the show!!! I personally hand you the plaque.
> *


yea im doin last minute things :biggrin: and see u sunday


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

mk that dog about do bite ur nuts...


----------



## NorCalLux

eric likes his nuts kicked by his sister


----------



## eric ramos

yay
wats up fukrew and sup with the plaka?


----------



## eric ramos

yay
wats up fukrew and sup with the plaka?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 2 2007, 05:48 PM~7393253
> *yay
> wats up fukrew and sup with the plaka?
> *


roger dont have time till monday to take the money to the plaque guy


----------



## eric ramos

ok coo coo bitcches


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 2 2007, 04:13 PM~7392764
> *mk that dog about do bite ur nuts...
> *


jesse trade me or sell me that sproket u got from bones


----------



## Lil Spanks

from streetlows new mag


----------



## six trey impala

What up Artistics hows everyone doin?


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 2 2007, 06:53 PM~7393285
> *jesse trade me or sell me that sproket u got from bones
> *


how much you got? and we'll see from there.... :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 2 2007, 07:08 PM~7393356
> *how much you got? and we'll see from there.... :cheesy:
> *


I got 2 dollars and a jaw breaker...sounds good?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 2 2007, 07:09 PM~7393363
> *I got 2 dollars and a jaw breaker...sounds good?
> *


i got 2.50 and a 4 jaw breakers 
top that


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 2 2007, 07:10 PM~7393375
> *i got 2.50 and a 4 jaw breakers
> top that
> *


Aww fuck :angry: how bout 2.51 and some skittles??? :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 2 2007, 06:11 PM~7393384
> *Aww fuck :angry:  how bout  2.51 and some skittles??? :biggrin:
> *


i got 30 packets of ketchup from mcdonalds beat that bitches


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 2 2007, 06:08 PM~7393356
> *how much you got? and we'll see from there.... :cheesy:
> *


just tell me wat u want for it


----------



## eric ramos

fuk mikey dss hoe its allabout wendys

n fuk all u im a shit talker like tony said :rofl:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 2 2007, 07:17 PM~7393425
> *i got 30 packets of ketchup from mcdonalds beat that bitches
> *


Damnit u rich fucker alright I didnt want to do this but u guys made me...3 jars of pickles and some mayo. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 2 2007, 06:19 PM~7393437
> *Damnit u rich fucker alright I didnt want to do this but u guys made me...3 jars of pickles and some mayo. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


AIGHT I GOT 5 DOLLARS AND A COUPON FOR FREE FRIES


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 2 2007, 07:21 PM~7393455
> *AIGHT I GOT 5 DOLLARS AND A COUPON FOR FREE FRIES
> *


5.50 and some food stamps!!!!and since jessies my homie i'll even throw in some toilet paper.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Mar 2 2007, 03:32 PM~7392190
> *yea im doin last minute things  :biggrin: and see u sunday
> *


MK is that u in ur avi wearing a purple shirt???


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 2 2007, 06:24 PM~7393474
> *5.50 and some food stamps!!!!and since jessies my homie i'll even throw in some toilet paper.
> *


FUCK THATS TO MUCH MONEY FOR ME I WASTED ALL MY FOOD STAMPS ALREADY


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 2 2007, 07:25 PM~7393489
> *FUCK THATS TO MUCH MONEY FOR ME I WASTED ALL MY FOOD STAMPS ALREADY
> *


hahahahah Im the winner SOLD SOLD SOLD Do u take IOU'S jess?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 2 2007, 06:26 PM~7393498
> *hahahahah Im the winner SOLD SOLD SOLD Do u take IOU'S jess?
> *


DAM I DIDNT KNOW WHE COULD PAY WITH IOU'S O WELL FUCK IT


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 2 2007, 07:28 PM~7393516
> *DAM I DIDNT KNOW WHE COULD PAY WITH IOU'S O WELL FUCK IT
> *


Or we can do Paymepal :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

Q-VOLE FAMILIA!! :wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Mar 2 2007, 06:46 PM~7393622
> *Q-VOLE FAMILIA!! :wave:
> *


ESE JOTO MONCHIS


----------



## eric ramos

que tranza primo


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## eric ramos

MMMMMMMMMMMMKKKKKKKKKKKK ZIGSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## SCHWINN_RIDER*73

whats up artistics let me say you guys have bad ass bikes


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by SCHWINN_RIDER*73_@Mar 2 2007, 08:51 PM~7394530
> *whats up artistics let me say you guys have bad ass bikes
> *


thanks man


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 2 2007, 09:19 PM~7394325
> *MMMMMMMMMMMMKKKKKKKKKKKK ZIGSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> *


ericcccccccccccc wat ^


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SCHWINN_RIDER*73_@Mar 2 2007, 10:51 PM~7394530
> *whats up artistics let me say you guys have bad ass bikes
> *


where you from


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

casper que tienes.  lol


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 2 2007, 09:28 PM~7394721
> *where you from
> *


OC BABOSO


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 2 2007, 10:29 PM~7394736
> *casper que tienes.  lol
> *


  lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 2 2007, 11:30 PM~7394738
> *OC BABOSO
> *


fu ass :angry:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

watup art


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 2 2007, 09:32 PM~7394753
> *fu ass :angry:
> *


WTF U GONNA DO BITCH


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

get am :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

casper


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 2 2007, 09:41 PM~7394811
> *casper
> *


WAT :angry:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

i luv u!!! lol
na hit me up foo i aint playn i need to talk 2 u!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 2 2007, 09:44 PM~7394837
> *i luv u!!! lol
> na hit me up foo i aint playn i need to talk 2 u!
> *


 :uh: :nono:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 2 2007, 10:47 PM~7394857
> *:uh:  :nono:
> *


foo imgettn tired of ur shit lame. u get mad all easy. :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Caprice classic already


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Mar 3 2007, 09:13 AM~7396302
> *
> *


 :biggrin: ONE MORE DAY MY NIGG


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 3 2007, 09:18 AM~7396317
> *:biggrin:  ONE MORE DAY MY NIGG
> *


 :biggrin: im in line right now


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by dip'n76_@Mar 3 2007, 08:31 AM~7396359
> *2O" flat twist fork.
> 2O" flat twist fender braces.
> flat twist light bracket.
> double flat twist pedals.
> square twist mirrors
> square twist kickstand.
> 
> i need to sell these parts. hit me up with offers.
> *


10 dollars for the forks


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by dip'n76_@Mar 3 2007, 09:23 AM~7396573
> *dam ***** i was asking 5.
> *


well now u got enough money for ur paint


----------



## eric ramos

damn aint art n mk n victor goign to phx is this sunday fukers aint it


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 3 2007, 10:42 AM~7396653
> *damn aint art n mk n victor goign to phx is this sunday fukers aint it
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Mar 3 2007, 09:20 AM~7396323
> *:biggrin: im in line right now
> *


 :0 :biggrin:    :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 3 2007, 02:29 AM~7395329
> *Caprice classic already
> *


this is that caprice music it goes down


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 3 2007, 09:42 AM~7396653
> *damn aint art n mk n victor goign to phx is this sunday fukers aint it
> *


YOU FORGOT TO METION ME, SHIT IM GOING TOO!!!


----------



## eric ramos

U ARE ITS TOMMORW WAT TIME U JAMIN OUT
AND HOW THEM PARTS GOING ?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 2 2007, 11:35 PM~7394765
> *WTF U GONNA DO BITCH...COME OVER AND PUT ME IN THE DONKEY SHOW :angry:
> *


yea bicth


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 3 2007, 04:43 PM~7398710
> *yea bicth
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NaturalHighII

Sometime in the madrugada


----------



## eric ramos

4 am lol fuk that shit


----------



## 817Lowrider

*BRING IT BACK BRING IT BACK!!!*


----------



## NaturalHighII

3 am


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 3 2007, 06:26 PM~7398964
> *3 am
> *


DAMN ART IS PICKING U UP FIRST THEN,,,,,,AND THEN ME


----------



## NaturalHighII

yup yup me first and then you, ey eric your parts, well they been at the chromer since i told you, they should be done within the next couple days


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 3 2007, 07:16 PM~7399407
> *yup yup me first and then you, ey eric your parts, well they been at the chromer since i told you, they should be done within the next couple days
> *


SHOT GUN :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

nice coo coo 
and wats deal with the plakas they still being worked on?
and oh yea BREAK A LEG U FUKERS TOMMORW IN PHX


----------



## NaturalHighII

TO BAD IM A BE IN SHOTGUN ALREADY BY THE TIME WE PICK YOU UP PLUS IM THE DJ, LOL. AND ERIC IM GONNA TRY AN GO PAY FOR YOUR GUYS' PLAQUES MONDAY AFTERNOON.THESE ARE THE LA AND AZ PLAQUES


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 3 2007, 09:24 PM~7399464
> *TO BAD IM A BE IN SHOTGUN ALREADY BY THE TIME WE PICK YOU UP PLUS IM THE DJ, LOL. AND ERIC IM GONNA TRY AN GO PAY FOR YOUR GUYS' PLAQUES MONDAY AFTERNOON.THESE ARE THE LA AND AZ PLAQUES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## speedy187

gangsta :worship: :worship:


----------



## eric ramos

NEW MEXICO N TEXAS DAMN THEY FUKEN LOOK CLEAN AS FUCK


----------



## NaturalHighII

EXEPT THE FLASH FROM THE CAM FUCKS UP THE LOOK OF IT A LIL BIT, BUT THEY LOOK CLEAN WHEN THEYRE IN YOUR HAND


----------



## mortalkombat2

Damn I just got home from doin everything


----------



## Lil Spanks

bicth as ***** :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 3 2007, 06:24 PM~7399464
> *TO BAD IM A BE IN SHOTGUN ALREADY BY THE TIME WE PICK YOU UP PLUS IM THE DJ, LOL. AND ERIC IM GONNA TRY AN GO PAY FOR YOUR GUYS' PLAQUES MONDAY AFTERNOON.THESE ARE THE LA AND AZ PLAQUES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bout time. 



















:biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

SOCIOS YOU KNOW HOW WE ROLL


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 3 2007, 08:57 PM~7399636
> *SOCIOS YOU KNOW HOW WE ROLL WITH DOUBLE CHEESE BUGERS ON THE SIDE
> *


 :dunno: WTF


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 3 2007, 06:57 PM~7399636
> *SOCIOS YOU KNOW HOW WE ROLL
> *


No I dont. Show me.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 3 2007, 07:01 PM~7399672
> *:0
> *


I know how this guy rolls cause I seen his bike at shows.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 3 2007, 10:02 PM~7399677
> *I know how this guy rolls cause I seen his bike at shows.
> *


the verbal abuse


----------



## NaturalHighII

OH CAN HE ROLL, WAIT A COUPLE MONTHS AND ILL SHOW YOU PERSONALLY HOW I ROLL, JUST LIKE CUTTYS SIGNATURE SAID, IF SONT LIKE ME NOW, WAIT A COUPLE MONTHS,(I THINK THATS WHAT IT SAID)


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 3 2007, 06:58 PM~7399647
> *:dunno: WTF
> *


WE ROLL WITH DOUCBLE CHEESEBURGERS WITHOUT CHEESE


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 3 2007, 07:08 PM~7399730
> *OH CAN HE ROLL, WAIT A COUPLE MONTHS AND ILL SHOW YOU PERSONALLY HOW I ROLL, JUST LIKE CUTTYS SIGNATURE SAID, IF SONT LIKE ME NOW, WAIT A COUPLE MONTHS,(I THINK THATS WHAT IT SAID)
> *


It was my sig and it said, "If you dont like me now, your going to hate me more in a few months".


----------



## NaturalHighII

OH, WHOEVERS SIGNATURE, YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN


----------



## socios b.c. prez

great.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 3 2007, 07:24 PM~7399464
> *TO BAD IM A BE IN SHOTGUN ALREADY BY THE TIME WE PICK YOU UP PLUS IM THE DJ, LOL. AND ERIC IM GONNA TRY AN GO PAY FOR YOUR GUYS' PLAQUES MONDAY AFTERNOON.THESE ARE THE LA AND AZ PLAQUES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN NICE PLAQUES......AND NO I GOT FRONT HEHEHEHEHEHEHEH SUCCKKAAAA


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 3 2007, 08:01 PM~7399672
> *I CANT WAIT TILL 2MORO UNTIL ROGER N VIC GIVE IT TO ME HARD:0
> *


 :biggrin: WHEN WERE WE PLANING ON DOING THIS BEFORE BREAKFEST OR THE SHOW


----------



## NaturalHighII

fuck hes picking you up first,now you got shotgun


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 3 2007, 09:09 PM~7400129
> *fuck hes picking you up first,now you got shotgun
> *


heheheheehehehhe im out gotta get sum rest getting up earlier


----------



## mortalkombat2

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mortalkombat2, NaturalHighII
see u tomorrow morning


----------



## NaturalHighII

alright man,


----------



## 817Lowrider

*THEE ARTISTICS 4 LIFE*
FUCK THE REST


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## casper805

GOOD LUCK TO MK TODAY IN AZ


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 4 2007, 05:02 AM~7401945
> *GOOD LUCK TO MK TODAY IN AZ
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 3 2007, 09:45 PM~7400878
> *THEE ARTISTICS 4 LIFE
> FUCK THE REST
> *


Thanks.  :tears:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 4 2007, 03:02 AM~7401945
> *GOOD LUCK TO MK TODAY IN AZ
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 4 2007, 11:33 AM~7402705
> *Thanks.    :tears:
> *


the restroom


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 3 2007, 07:24 PM~7399464
> *TO BAD IM A BE IN SHOTGUN ALREADY BY THE TIME WE PICK YOU UP PLUS IM THE DJ, LOL. AND ERIC IM GONNA TRY AN GO PAY FOR YOUR GUYS' PLAQUES MONDAY AFTERNOON.THESE ARE THE LA AND AZ PLAQUES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT'S GANGSTA HOMIE, HEY WHEN IS MINE GONNA BE READY?? I PAID FOR IT LAST WEEK TO ANGEL IN OXNARD, MINE IS GONNA SAY "LOMPOC".. :biggrin: :biggrin:  
=THEE ARTISTICS BIKE CLUB=


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 4 2007, 11:54 AM~7403374
> *the restroom
> *


no shit its gona say lompoc u aint from nowhere else. :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 4 2007, 09:44 PM~7406338
> *no shit its gona say lompoc u aint from nowhere else. :uh:
> *


you quoted the wrong person fool


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 4 2007, 06:44 PM~7406338
> *no shit its gona say lompoc u aint from nowhere else. :uh:
> *


STUPID BECAUSE OUR USE TO SAY SO.CAL


----------



## 817Lowrider

I need one of these


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 4 2007, 08:07 PM~7406934
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need one of these
> *


TURNTABLE?


----------



## eric ramos

make one they cheaper if u do them ur self wat i heard


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 4 2007, 11:08 PM~7406939
> *TURNTABLE?
> *


na all that shit in the back round!



of course the turn table
















:biggrin: j/p


----------



## Aztecbike

:angel:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Mar 5 2007, 01:17 AM~7408082
> *:angel:
> *


 :wave: sup bro


----------



## mortalkombat2

ok yesterday i won 1st in 12" best plating, best display, and 3rd place in sweepstakes :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Mar 5 2007, 12:02 PM~7410045
> *ok yesterday i won 1st in 12" best plating, best display, and 3rd place in sweepstakes  :biggrin:
> *


already homie thta how we do it 
I f hope i have it like that in houston!


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Mar 5 2007, 10:02 AM~7410045
> *ok yesterday i won 1st in 12" best plating, best display, and 3rd place in sweepstakes  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

NICE HANGING OUT WIT U HOMIE....N DAMN UR GIRL IS FISTY


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 5 2007, 12:08 PM~7410079
> *:biggrin:
> 
> NICE HANGING OUT WIT U HOMIE....N DAMN UR GIRL IS FISTY
> *


post some pics of the show fool


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2007, 10:09 AM~7410088
> *post some pics of the show fool
> *


IM AT SKOOL STILL NEED TO UPLAOD THEM...... :biggrin: .......LATER 2NYTE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 5 2007, 12:10 PM~7410096
> *IM AT SKOOL STILL NEED TO UPLAOD THEM...... :biggrin: .......LATER 2NYTE
> *


bitch i work tonite
leave school and post pics LOL


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2007, 10:10 AM~7410100
> *bitch i work tonite
> leave school and post pics LOL
> *


YES DADDY....COME SIGN ME OUT OR CALL ME OUT :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :around: :rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider

FAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2007, 10:15 AM~7410130
> *FAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: WHY IS THAT FAGGISH


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BABOSO HYDROS, mortalkombat2

:thumbsup: :angel: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 5 2007, 10:08 AM~7410079
> *:biggrin:
> 
> NICE HANGING OUT WIT U HOMIE....N DAMN UR GIRL IS FISTY
> *


  i kno man but when i came home with her after the show..........


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Mar 5 2007, 10:19 AM~7410150
> * i kno man but when i came home with her after the show..........
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: 



WHY?


BECAUSE THAT HOW WE ROLL


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 5 2007, 10:27 AM~7410224
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> WHY?
> BECAUSE THAT HOW WE ROLL
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

CONGRATS TO MK FOR HIS AWARDS AND SECONDLY I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME THE NEWEST MEMBER TO THE AZ CHAPTER, A BIKE OWNED BY A DAD AND SON, MIKE AND MATTHEW


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 4 2007, 07:44 PM~7406338
> *no shit its gona say lompoc u aint from nowhere else. :uh:
> *


simon homie it's gonna say Lompoc cuz that's where we from ese, I was born in Santa Bruta 805 but I live here in Lamparas Sur Cali 805 :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII




----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 5 2007, 04:22 PM~7412584
> *CONGRATS TO MK FOR HIS AWARDS AND SECONDLY I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME THE NEWEST MEMBER TO THE AZ CHAPTER, A BIKE OWNED BY A DAD AND SON, MIKE AND MATTHEW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE BIKES!! :thumbsup: OF COURSE! THEY'RE FROM "THEE ARTISTICS BIKE CLUB" :0 :cheesy:  

=THEE ARTISTICS BIKE CLUB= Rifa Y Controla!


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 5 2007, 04:22 PM~7412584
> *CONGRATS TO MK FOR HIS AWARDS AND SECONDLY I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME THE NEWEST MEMBER TO THE AZ CHAPTER, A BIKE OWNED BY A DAD AND SON, MIKE AND MATTHEW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE BIKES!! :thumbsup: OF COURSE! THEY'RE FROM "THEE ARTISTICS BIKE CLUB" :0 :cheesy:  

=THEE ARTISTICS BIKE CLUB= Rifa Y Controla!


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 5 2007, 04:30 PM~7412629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE ALL OF THEM!! :cheesy: FUCKIN' BADASS BIKES HOMIE!.. NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## NaturalHighII




----------



## eric ramos

fuk damn thanks for them picks roger
the new members bike is hella clean 
and again congrats MKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK for ur win 
Thee Artistics BIke Club culero !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
cant wait wait for sd


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 5 2007, 03:22 PM~7412584
> *CONGRATS TO MK FOR HIS AWARDS AND SECONDLY I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME THE NEWEST MEMBER TO THE AZ CHAPTER, A BIKE OWNED BY A DAD AND SON, MIKE AND MATTHEW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATS TO OUR NEWEST MEMBER AND TO OUR NEWEST MEMBER 2


----------



## NaturalHighII

*THEE ARTISTICS HOMIE
CUZ, THATS HOW WE ROLL*


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

YALLL THINK $250 IS GOOD FOR JASON MURALS ON MY BIKE.?????


----------



## eric ramos

with who cus u need good murals not shity ones


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## eric ramos

mkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk wats the deal take a pic of the trophie fuker :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 5 2007, 05:30 PM~7413067
> *with who cus u need good murals not shity ones
> *


WITH MAGIK


----------



## eric ramos

ok that is coo that fuker gets down u saw his 500 mural topic or wat
hes gots lots of good ass work n pics on his myspace

but how many damn bikes u going to do 
u have the cow boy , red and now a fredy?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 5 2007, 05:41 PM~7413137
> *ok that is coo that fuker gets down u saw his 500 mural topic or wat
> hes gots lots of good ass work n pics on his myspace
> 
> but how many damn bikes u going to do
> u have the cow boy , red and now a fredy?
> *


THAT COWBOY BIKE IS GONNA BE THE JASON BIKE AND ITS NOT FREDDY


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 5 2007, 05:34 PM~7413097
> *mkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk wats the deal take a pic of the trophie fuker :biggrin:
> *


i will wen lowrider ships me the 3rd place bos trophie


----------



## eric ramos

they shipp it u cant take it with u? 

oh and sorrrrrrrrry bitch jason is it that kinda of idea i gave u of a bludy red frame?


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 5 2007, 05:52 PM~7413212
> *they shipp it u cant take it with u?
> *


i left after i got the best display and plating. i didnt think i would win usually only 20" win that


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 5 2007, 05:04 PM~7412863
> *THEE ARTISTICS HOMIE
> CUZ, THATS HOW WE ROLL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

crazy :0


----------



## NorCalLux

bahahahah hes got faced parts on it now


----------



## NorCalLux

bahahahaha eric licks monkey cock ***


----------



## eric ramos

?


----------



## sic713




----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 5 2007, 06:12 PM~7413338
> *bahahahah hes got faced parts on it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that means im have to step my game up on my green bike do i hear faaced parts? :0


----------



## Aztecbike




----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Mar 5 2007, 04:56 PM~7413235
> *  :cheesy:
> *


dont let your girl find out about thsi website cuz if she sees your posts, te va a pegar


----------



## RO-BC

rollerz in the house whats up artistics


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 5 2007, 08:49 PM~7414714
> *dont let your girl find out about thsi website cuz if she sees your posts, te va a pegar
> *


:happysad: :roflmao:


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up taco, i thought you were gonna be at the az show


----------



## RO-BC

i was there i was wearing the rollerz baseball jersey walkin around i helped tony setup saturday and was there on sunday too


----------



## NaturalHighII

oh well i didnt see, i was there also. we didnt evne bump into each other


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 5 2007, 04:27 PM~7413035
> *YALLL THINK $250 IS GOOD FOR JASON MURALS ON MY BIKE.?????
> 
> *


For one mural?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

HEY GUYS GOT MY FRAME AND FENDERS TO DAY


----------



## eric ramos

pics?


----------



## NaturalHighII

PICTURES FOOL, PICTURES!!!


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 5 2007, 10:16 PM~7415693
> *PICTURES FOOL, PICTURES!!!
> *


THAEY ARE UPLOADING A ROGER WAT TIME U GET HOME N POST THE PICS UP THAT U TOOK OF ME WEN I WAS NAPPING ON DA WAY HOME


----------



## NaturalHighII

I GOT HOME AT 2


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 5 2007, 10:19 PM~7415732
> *I GOT HOME AT 2
> *


 :0


----------



## NaturalHighII

I FORGOT TO POST PICS ABOUT OUR RIDE HOME, WE STOPPED TO GRAB A BITE AT AROUND 7 AND LIEK ALWAYS ART ALWAYS HAS TO HAVE SOME NUT ON HIS FACE AS YOU CAN TELL AND VICTOR, FUCK DID HE HAVE FUN. HE RODE IN THE BACK. WHEN ME AND ART TURNED AOUND TO CHECK ON HIM, HE HAD A HYONOTIQ BOTTLE, A GLOVE, SOME VASELINE AND A DILDO, WE WERE LIKE WTF????AND ME MYSELF, WELL I GOT ART IN THE RESTROOM FOR A LIL WHILE, JUST TAKE A LOOK AT THE PIC YOULL SEE FOR YOURSELF, ART FELL ASLEEP FOR A LIL WHILE BEHIND THE WHEEL TOO.


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl :rofl: lmfao


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:biggrin: :biggrin: THESE WERE THE BEST BOOTY SHOTS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

hell yeah ey post some of the pics you got


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 5 2007, 10:29 PM~7415878
> *I FORGOT TO POST PICS ABOUT OUR RIDE HOME, WE STOPPED TO GRAB A BITE AT AROUND 7 AND LIEK ALWAYS ART ALWAYS HAS TO HAVE SOME NUT ON HIS FACE AS YOU CAN TELL AND VICTOR, FUCK DID HE HAVE FUN. HE RODE IN THE BACK. WHEN ME AND ART TURNED AOUND TO CHECK ON HIM, HE HAD A HYONOTIQ BOTTLE, A GLOVE, SOME VASELINE AND A DILDO, WE WERE LIKE WTF????AND ME MYSELF, WELL I GOT ART IN THE RESTROOM FOR A LIL WHILE, JUST TAKE A LOOK AT THE PIC YOULL SEE FOR YOURSELF, ART FELL ASLEEP FOR A LIL WHILE BEHIND THE WHEEL TOO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
WHEN DID THIS HAPPEN


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 5 2007, 10:35 PM~7415956
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: THESE WERE THE BEST BOOTY SHOTS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats why u needed my plaque huh :rofl:


----------



## eric ramos

a dildoe a bottle of hypnotic n vaseline wtf was u doing back there victor?


----------



## eric ramos

fuk it im a krash out laters fukers


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 5 2007, 10:39 PM~7416007
> *a dildoe a bottle of hypnotic n vaseline wtf was u doing back there victor?
> *


I DNT EVEN REMBER....NYTE NYTE MY SON...IM OUTTY TO


----------



## NaturalHighII

i need to find out how many members are there in total in the club

*LOS ANGELES*
-Roger
-Angel
-Eric

*ORANGE COUNTY*

*VENTURA COUNTY*

*LOMPOC*

*NEW MEXICO*

*ARIZONA*


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 5 2007, 10:41 PM~7416028
> *i need to find out how many members are there in total in the club
> 
> LOS ANGELES
> -Roger
> -Angel
> -Eric
> 
> ORANGE COUNTY
> -ME
> -CARLOS
> -OSCAR
> 
> VENTURA COUNTY
> :uh:
> 
> LOMPOC
> :uh:
> 
> NEW MEXICO
> -ERIC
> 
> ARIZONA
> -MORTAL KOMBAT
> -NEW MEMBER
> *


FOR WAT


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 5 2007, 10:41 PM~7416028
> *i need to find out how many members are there in total in the club
> 
> LOS ANGELES
> -Roger
> -Angel
> -Eric
> 
> ORANGE COUNTY
> 
> VENTURA COUNTY
> 
> LOMPOC
> 
> NEW MEXICO
> 
> ARIZONA
> -Isaiah
> -Mathew
> *


----------



## NaturalHighII

*LOS ANGELES*
ROGER
ANGEL
ERIC

*ORANGE COUNTY*
ART
VICTOR
OSCAR
MIKE

*VENTURA COUNTY*
CASPER

*LOMPOC*
OSO
MOCHIS

*NEW MEXICO*
ERIC

*ARIZONA*
ISSAIH
MIKE

*TEXAS*
JUAN


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 5 2007, 10:49 PM~7416129
> *LOS ANGELES
> -Roger
> -Angel
> -Eric
> 
> ORANGE COUNTY
> -ART
> -VICTOR
> -OSCAR
> -MIKE
> 
> VENTURA COUNTY
> -CASPER
> 
> LOMPOC
> -OSO
> -MOCHIS
> 
> NEW MEXICO
> -ERIC
> 
> ARIZONA
> -ISSAIH
> -MIKE
> *


homie where am i at  *VENTURA COUNTY DAWG!!!*


----------



## NaturalHighII

WHATS YOUR NAME HOMIE??AND WHO ELSE IS IN VENTURA, AND NAME ENY OTHER MEMBER YOU KNOW


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 5 2007, 09:29 PM~7415878
> *I FORGOT TO POST PICS ABOUT OUR RIDE HOME, WE STOPPED TO GRAB A BITE AT AROUND 7 AND LIEK ALWAYS ART ALWAYS HAS TO HAVE SOME NUT ON HIS FACE AS YOU CAN TELL AND VICTOR, FUCK DID HE HAVE FUN. HE RODE IN THE BACK. WHEN ME AND ART TURNED AOUND TO CHECK ON HIM, HE HAD A HYONOTIQ BOTTLE, A GLOVE, SOME VASELINE AND A DILDO, WE WERE LIKE WTF????AND ME MYSELF, WELL I GOT ART IN THE RESTROOM FOR A LIL WHILE, JUST TAKE A LOOK AT THE PIC YOULL SEE FOR YOURSELF, ART FELL ASLEEP FOR A LIL WHILE BEHIND THE WHEEL TOO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS THE GAYEST SHIT I HAVE EVER SEEN ON THIS SITE!!!!!


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 5 2007, 09:59 PM~7416263
> *THATS THE GAYEST SHIT I HAVE EVER SEEN ON THIS SITE!!!!!
> *


WHAT YOU EXPECT, A 6 HOUR DRIVE HOME, NAH BUT DONT TAKE US WRONG WERE NOT GAY,AT LEAST I AINT


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 5 2007, 09:59 PM~7416263
> *EVER!!!!*


----------



## NaturalHighII

SHUT UP FOOL

YOU KNWO ITS ALL FUN AND GAMES


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn some nice pics and victor WTF lmao
welcome to the new member!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 6 2007, 12:49 AM~7416129
> *LOS ANGELES
> ROGER
> ANGEL
> ERIC
> 
> ORANGE COUNTY
> ART
> VICTOR
> OSCAR
> MIKE
> 
> VENTURA COUNTY
> CASPER
> 
> LOMPOC
> OSO
> MOCHIS
> 
> NEW MEXICO
> ERIC
> 
> ARIZONA
> ISSAIH
> MIKE
> 
> TEXAS
> JUAN
> *


  You knowwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 5 2007, 10:49 PM~7416129
> *LOS ANGELES
> ROGER
> ANGEL
> ERIC
> 
> ORANGE COUNTY
> ART
> VICTOR
> OSCAR
> MIKE
> 
> VENTURA COUNTY
> CASPER-***
> ZIGS805.A.K.A FERNY
> LOMPOC
> OSO
> MOCHIS
> 
> NEW MEXICO
> ERIC
> 
> ARIZONA
> ISSAIH
> MIKE
> 
> TEXAS
> JUAN
> *


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 5 2007, 10:49 PM~7416129
> *LOS ANGELES
> ROGER
> ANGEL
> ERIC
> 
> ORANGE COUNTY
> ART
> VICTOR
> OSCAR
> MIKE
> 
> VENTURA COUNTY
> CASPER
> zigs 805
> 
> LOMPOC
> OSO
> MOCHIS
> all kinds of lil fukers
> NEW MEXICO
> ERIC
> omars
> ARIZONA
> ISSAIH
> MIKE
> 
> TEXAS
> JUAN
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 5 2007, 05:46 PM~7413586
> *that means im have to step my game up on my green bike do i hear faaced parts? :0
> *


not trying to be a bitch, but if you do faced parts thats not gonna help you beat him. and im sure twisted image is getting more faced parts.

also if you do faced parts on green warrior its not going to match the frame or anything and its going to make your bike tacky.

twisted image has you on paint,display,accesorys,custom parts, and can get a few points on engraving.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

so even if you get faced parts its not going to help cause twisted image is one step above you.


----------



## TonyO

Congratulations to Mortal Kombat.


Big thanks to NaturalHighII with the plating you did for me. I'll try to build up my Lil Tiger with those parts and have it by San Bernardino show next month :thumbsup:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:cheesy: :0  :angry:


> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 6 2007, 08:29 AM~7418361
> *Congratulations to Mortal Kombat.
> Big thanks to NaturalHighII with the plating you did for me.  I'll try to build up my Lil Tiger with those parts and have it by San Bernardino show next month :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:    :biggrin:  :cheesy: :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

man just went back to that shop and took hella pics on my phone but they wont uload on my email


----------



## 817Lowrider

I love this pic


----------



## NorCalLux

erics new girlfreind


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 6 2007, 01:46 PM~7419741
> *erics new girlfreind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 6 2007, 10:46 AM~7419741
> *im erics new girlfreind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u and eric are going out now cutty congrats


----------



## NorCalLux

nop thats erics 505 slammer girl


----------



## Armando Ranflitas

A question for the 805 homies...who does your chrome? I have a couple of taylor tot strollers that I want fix up. Who do you recommend that is local?


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey homie i do there chrome but im in los angeles


----------



## NorCalLux




----------



## 817Lowrider

I thought you were gonna hop it or something


----------



## NorCalLux

im uppin the video of it now the airs low so it just moves im to lazy to fill it up


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2007, 12:59 PM~7420268
> *I thought you were gonna hop it or something
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

later bishes gota go to work


----------



## NorCalLux

go work ur 250 pound off and lose weight


----------



## Armando Ranflitas

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 6 2007, 12:54 PM~7420226
> *ey homie i do there chrome but im in los angeles
> *


Where in LA? can you give me a ballpark figure for something like this. These are all the parts that I want chromed. I borrowed these pics from another topic..


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 6 2007, 11:54 AM~7420226
> *ey homie i do there chrome but im in los angeles
> *


he does good work armando 
were u live homie im over by the post office i heard u use to kick it at phils shop back in the day?


----------



## Armando Ranflitas

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 6 2007, 02:55 PM~7421060
> *he does good work armando
> were u live homie im over by the post office i heard u use to kick it at phils shop back in the day?
> *


What's up...I live out here in camarillo now bro. I kicked it at that shop years ago. I used to live on E St. near the lion park/community center. I want to get this stroller hooked up for my daughter. she is real close to outgrowing them! haha.

Do you have some pics of parts that he chromed for you?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Armando Ranflitas_@Mar 6 2007, 02:37 PM~7421350
> *What's up...I live out here in camarillo now bro. I kicked it at that shop years ago. I used to live on E St. near the lion park/community center. I want to get this stroller hooked up for my daughter. she is real close to outgrowing them! haha.
> 
> Do you have some pics of parts that he chromed for you?
> *


hes got picks off all the work he has done but i thinnk he is at school right now he should post them up when he gets home trust me man he does good work


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 6 2007, 03:39 PM~7421369
> *hes got picks off all the work he has done but i thinnk he is at school right now he should post them up when he gets home trust me man he does good work
> *


 :biggrin:  

I THINK HE HAS SUMTHING IN HIS SIGNATURE


----------



## NaturalHighII

My fully chromed bike


----------



## NaturalHighII

i live by the 105 freeweay in between the 710 and 110 and estimating, thatll run you $800+


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 6 2007, 03:35 PM~7421841
> *i live by the 105 freeweay in between the 710 and 110 and estimating, thatll run you $800+
> *


trade for a chihuahua? :cheesy:


----------



## NaturalHighII

an og chihuahua?? if so, hell yeah


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 6 2007, 05:15 PM~7422488
> *an og chihuahua?? if so, hell yeah
> *


yea. i got 2, 2 month old pure bred chihuahuas.


----------



## NaturalHighII

nah im just playing, ey arty i see u. did you ask the guy about the trike kit and the fan rims


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 6 2007, 05:20 PM~7422522
> *nah im just playing, ey arty i see u. did you ask the guy about the trike kit and the fan rims
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 6 2007, 05:20 PM~7422522
> *nah im just playing, ey arty i see u. did you ask the guy about the trike kit and the fan rims
> *


my trike kits for sale 100$


----------



## NaturalHighII

NAH THATS HOW MUCH IT COSTS BRAND NEW


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 5 2007, 04:47 PM~7412728
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn homie!!! nice! I can't wait for San Diego Car Show!!!!! I'm going :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 5 2007, 11:41 PM~7416028
> *i need to find out how many members are there in total in the club
> 
> LOS ANGELES
> -Roger
> -Angel
> -Eric
> 
> ORANGE COUNTY
> VIC
> CARLOS
> OSCAR
> 
> RIVERSIDE COUNTY
> ART
> MIKE
> VENTURA COUNTY
> CASPER THE FRIENDLY ***
> FERNY "I LOVE COCK"
> LOMPOC
> 
> NEW MEXICO
> ERIC
> OMAR
> ARIZONA
> *


MK
NEWEST MEMBER


----------



## Lil Spanks

OH YEA.....CONGRATES FOR MIKE.......HES GOING TO BE A DAD.....THERES GOING TO BE A LITTLE MIKE...CONGRATES BRO


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 6 2007, 07:09 PM~7423426
> *OH YEA.....CONGRATES FOR MIKE.......HES GOING TO BE A DAD.....THERES GOING TO BE A LITTLE MIKE...CONGRATES BRO
> *


dam already so soon didnt he just get with that chick? congrats mike


----------



## NaturalHighII

CONGRATS TO MIKE FROM OC, ADN ANOTHER MEMBER WHICH I WONT NAMED FROM OC, MIGHT HAVE THE SAME THING HAPPEN TO HIM,LOL   :roflmao: 

AND EY ART WAS UP WITH THE PRICES I ASKED FOR, THE TRIKE KIT AND THE FAN SPOKES


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 6 2007, 09:11 PM~7423444
> *dam i thought i'll be the one to have his baby? congrats mike
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 6 2007, 09:13 PM~7423455
> *CONGRATS TO MIKE FROM OC, ADN ANOTHER MEMBER WHICH I WONT NAMED FROM OC, MIGHT HAVE THE SAME THING HAPPEN TO HIM,LOL     :roflmao:
> 
> AND EY ART WAS UP WITH THE PRICES I ASKED FOR, THE TRIKE KIT AND THE FAN SPOKES*


 :dunno:


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 6 2007, 08:11 PM~7423444
> *dam already so soon didnt he just get with that chick? congrats mike
> *


pussy dont wait


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 6 2007, 07:13 PM~7423455
> *CONGRATS TO MIKE FROM OC, ADN ANOTHER MEMBER WHICH I WONT NAMED FROM OC, MIGHT HAVE THE SAME THING HAPPEN TO HIM,LOL     :roflmao:
> 
> AND EY ART WAS UP WITH THE PRICES I ASKED FOR, THE TRIKE KIT AND THE FAN SPOKES
> *


lol he told u 2 i heard about that one last night


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Armando Ranflitas_@Mar 6 2007, 02:44 PM~7420603
> *Where in LA? can you give me a ballpark figure for something like this. These are all the parts that I want chromed. I borrowed these pics from another topic..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam i want one of those strollers.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 6 2007, 09:15 PM~7423478
> *dam i want one of those strollers.
> *


ill get one for mike and casper.......congrates on casper too having a little one with ferny


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by Armando Ranflitas_@Mar 6 2007, 01:44 PM~7420603
> *Where in LA? can you give me a ballpark figure for something like this. These are all the parts that I want chromed. I borrowed these pics from another topic..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn this shit is cool. how much u pay??


----------



## eric ramos

pusy face


----------



## NaturalHighII

HERE ARE TWO PICS I DIDNT POST, IN THE FIRST PIC MK IS THE ONE ALL THE WAY TO THE RIGHT, IN THE 2ND THE NEW MEMBER, MIKE, IS THE ONE ALL THE WAY IN THE RIGHT


----------



## NorCalLux

art looks hella differnt haha


----------



## Lil Spanks

whos that gangster in the middle with the la hat....he scares me


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 6 2007, 08:22 PM~7423539
> *pusy face
> *


shut up you crater faced weisal fuking monkey.!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 6 2007, 09:24 PM~7423576
> *art looks hella differnt haha
> *


who knowwwww


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 6 2007, 08:22 PM~7423541
> *HERE ARE TWO PICS I DIDNT POST, IN THE FIRST PIC MK IS THE ONE ALL THE WAY TO THE RIGHT, IN THE 2ND THE NEW MEMBER, MIKE, IS THE ONE ALL THE WAY IN THE RIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wachalos :0


----------



## NorCalLux

nice white specs lol


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 6 2007, 08:25 PM~7423584
> *shut up you crater faced weisal fuking monkey.!!!!!!!
> *


bahahhahaah


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 6 2007, 09:24 PM~7423576
> *art looks hella differnt haha
> *


ull see me on the 18th


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 6 2007, 07:25 PM~7423584
> *shut up you crater faced weisal fuking monkey.!!!!!!!
> *


weisal fucking monkey. :cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux

erics cryin now like a lil bitch


----------



## eric ramos

yay monkey


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux

eric go jam that tampon up ur ass bitch


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## NorCalLux

hahahah


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 6 2007, 07:37 PM~7423703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who are the 2 foos in the left?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 6 2007, 09:35 PM~7423679
> *eric go jam that tampon in my ass  bitch
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 6 2007, 09:38 PM~7423716
> *who are the 2 foos in the left?
> *


new members


----------



## NaturalHighII

THOSE TWO FOOS JUST JUMPED INT HE PICTURE, THEYRE RELATE DTO MK


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 6 2007, 07:40 PM~7423731
> *new members
> *


wat bikes?


----------



## NaturalHighII

THE SECOND FOOL FROM THE LEFT IS THE CO OWNER OF THE NEW BIKE


----------



## eric ramos

how are we going to have contact with the newmembers?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 6 2007, 07:41 PM~7423742
> *THE SECOND FOOL FROM THE LEFT IS THE CO OWNER OF THE NEW BIKE
> *


  he gonna join layitlow?


----------



## NaturalHighII

I HAVE CONTACT WITH THEM, AND ALSO THEY ARE MK'S FAM


----------



## Lil Spanks

mk is the bomb...right mk


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 6 2007, 07:44 PM~7423776
> *I HAVE CONTACT WITH THEM, AND ALSO THEY ARE MK'S FAM
> *


ooooooooo are they the ones that own the og scooter?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 6 2007, 09:45 PM~7423784
> *ooooooooo are they the ones that own the og scooter?
> *


shut up bicth :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

:0 i love u mk
will u hold my hand with art in sd 
well go skiping n shit :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 6 2007, 09:46 PM~7423796
> *:0 i love u mk have my baby
> will u hold my hand with art in sd
> well go skiping n shit :rofl:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 6 2007, 07:46 PM~7423795
> *shut up bicth :angry:
> *


fuck u lame go back n sit on victors lap


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 6 2007, 08:46 PM~7423796
> *:0 i love u mk
> will u hold my hand with art in sd
> well go skiping n shit :rofl:
> *


can i hold yours too? :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

we should all go spikiing
lol :rofl:
any one see beeffest like wen they on that long ass bike n happy n shit lol like 6 fukers on a bike


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 6 2007, 08:44 PM~7423777
> *mk is the bomb...right mk
> *


yup


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

lol hahahaah


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 6 2007, 08:46 PM~7423796
> *:0 i love u mk
> will u hold my hand with art in sd
> well go skiping n shit :rofl:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux

erics a gay little ****


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 6 2007, 08:55 PM~7423890
> *erics a gay little ****
> *


stfu fool you'll be skipping too... :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 6 2007, 07:55 PM~7423890
> *erics my gay little ****
> *


 :0


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

WAT YALLZ THINK BOUT MY BIKE..








ADDED A SPIKE


----------



## eric ramos

i love big dicks in my butt.


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 6 2007, 09:21 PM~7424054
> *i love big dicks in my butt especily caspers.
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 6 2007, 09:21 PM~7424054
> *i love big dicks in my butt.
> *


----------------------------------WTF!!!!!


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 6 2007, 09:21 PM~7424054
> *i like to play swords with my penis. last time i played was with casper
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 6 2007, 09:25 PM~7424090
> *----------------------------------WTF!!!!!
> *


X 310


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos @ Mar 6 2007_@ 09:21 PM~
> *:uh:
> *


wtf.................wtf.........................wtf.................................wtf................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 6 2007, 09:20 PM~7424044
> *WAT YALLZ THINK BOUT MY BIKE..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADDED A SPIKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


to damn spikey dont go witha jason theme


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 6 2007, 09:48 PM~7424247
> *to damn spikey dont go witha jason theme just use the spikes in my asshole
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 6 2007, 09:48 PM~7424247
> *to damn spikey dont go witha jason theme
> *


yea it will because his sword is spikey and in the creek he was drowned in their was a bunch of thorn bushes and trees


----------



## eric ramos

not realy unless u put like a faced nife or somting on the frame or somting u can use that chopped shit


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 6 2007, 09:52 PM~7424299
> *not realy unless u put like a faced nife or somting  on the frame or somting u can use that chopped shit
> *


i was thinkin of puttin thorn roots aroun some of the murals. and wat chopped shit??


----------



## eric ramos

watfuk u thinkin


----------



## 817Lowrider

hella wack ass day
except when i went to that shoop now that was cool


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2007, 11:11 PM~7425380
> *hella wack ass day
> except when i went to that shoop now that was cool
> *


lol why?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 7 2007, 02:13 AM~7425395
> *lol why?
> *


cus I had to go to work ofcourse
:biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2007, 11:15 PM~7425400
> *cus I had to go to work ofcourse
> :biggrin:
> *


lol were are the pics of the shop?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 7 2007, 02:15 AM~7425402
> *lol were are the pics of the shop?
> *


on my phone dude does hella custom work
pics wont upload i have to message them to some one then they upload them for me lol


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2007, 11:18 PM~7425410
> *on my phone dude does hella custom work
> pics wont upload i have to message them to some one then they upload them for me lol
> *


[email protected]


----------



## casper805




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 7 2007, 02:18 AM~7425410
> *on my phone dude does hella custom work
> pics wont upload i have to message them to some one then they upload them for me lol
> *


like text message them fool


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2007, 11:25 PM~7425439
> *like text message them fool
> *


thats why stupid text message them to my email and i can upload them


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 7 2007, 02:28 AM~7425448
> *thats why stupid text message them to my email and i can upload them
> *


it will not let me do that
fool
I need to send them to another cell phone fool
and then they can send them to a email address


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2007, 11:31 PM~7425461
> *it will not let me do that
> fool
> I need to send them to another cell phone fool
> and then they can send them to a email address
> *


send them to roger


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 7 2007, 02:32 AM~7425468
> *send them to roger
> *


is he up I dont have his number


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2007, 11:59 PM~7425552
> *is he up I dont have his number
> *


he was on when i posted to send them to him


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 7 2007, 03:00 AM~7425556
> *he was on when i posted to send them to him
> *


i guess tomorrow


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 7 2007, 12:03 AM~7425563
> *i guess tomorrow
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

bicth ass *****


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:wave: hno:  : :banghead:  :tongue: :barf: :happysad: :scrutinize: :nono: :rofl: :around: :buttkick: :worship: :wave: :burn: :guns: :ugh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 7 2007, 12:49 PM~7427827
> *:wave:  hno:    :  :banghead:    :tongue:  :barf:  :happysad:  :scrutinize:  :nono:  :rofl:  :around:  :buttkick:  :worship:  :wave:  :burn:  :guns:  :ugh:
> *


x2


----------



## NorCalLux

bitch ass *****


----------



## 817Lowrider

just bought my tickets and the show is gonna be killa
you know whats funny they are only selling tickets at all the hooded black stores
ahahahahahahqahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## NorCalLux

looks like ***** rap


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 7 2007, 01:39 PM~7428177
> *looks like ***** rap
> *


but there are gonna be hella bikes there


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

bikes? shit i thought young terd was all about donks and shit like that....and ppl are bringing bikes? that will be an insult...so ppl bring all your bikes and please some one invite tony-o then young terd will start crying when he see tony-o roll in....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 7 2007, 03:04 PM~7428763
> *bikes? shit i thought young terd was all about donks and shit like that....and ppl are bringing bikes? that will be an insult...so ppl bring all your bikes and please some one invite tony-o then young terd will start crying when he see tony-o roll in....
> *


its gonna be a badd ass show one of the few shows we have left here in the DFW.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 7 2007, 10:35 AM~7428161
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just bought my tickets and the show is gonna be killa
> you know whats funny they are only selling tickets at all the hooded black stores
> ahahahahahahqahahahahahahahahahahaha
> *


:twak: turning black i see.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 7 2007, 01:25 PM~7428891
> *:twak: turning black i see.
> *


once u go black u never go bak. :biggrin:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 7 2007, 01:25 PM~7428891
> *:twak: turning black i see.
> *


shut up lil guy fool casper said you talk black.... :0 "yea my dog it was HELLA cool no im saying,um uh" casper:quit talking like that lil guy: foshisel my nizel coool then G........ hahahahah


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

my topic got locked!!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 7 2007, 11:04 PM~7428763
> *bikes? shit i thought young terd was all about donks and shit like that....and ppl are bringing bikes? that will be an insult...so ppl bring all your bikes and please some one invite tony-o then young terd will start crying when he see tony-o roll in....
> *



Huh? What's this about? Someone wants me to bust out with my collection? Some show about Donks or something?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 7 2007, 10:22 AM~7425427
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Rollerz Only show


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 7 2007, 11:33 PM~7428956
> *shut up lil guy fool casper said you talk black.... :0  "yea my dog it was HELLA cool no im saying,um uh" casper:quit talking like that  lil guy: foshisel my nizel coool then G........ hahahahah
> *



fo shizzle my nizzle get drunk n bizzle


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 7 2007, 01:46 PM~7429076
> *fo shizzle my nizzle get drunk n bizzle
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 7 2007, 12:33 PM~7428956
> *shut up lil guy fool casper said you talk black.... :0  "yea my dog it was HELLA cool no im saying,um uh" casper:quit talking like that  lil guy: foshisel my nizel coool then G........ hahahahah
> *


fuck casper. :angry:


----------



## casper805

no one wants to buy a trike kit for 100$
or an ipod for 100$


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 7 2007, 01:44 PM~7429060
> *Huh? What's this about?  Someone wants me to bust out with my collection?  Some show about Donks or something?
> *


make young terd feel not welcome,by showing up with bikes and shit......but again he wont care since you payed for your ticket plus hes getting payed.... :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 7 2007, 12:46 PM~7429076
> *fo shizzle my nizzle get drunk n bizzle
> *


not you tony


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 7 2007, 01:54 PM~7429148
> *no one wants to buy a trike kit for 100$
> or an ipod for 100$
> *


wat kind of pod? :biggrin: 80 gb?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 7 2007, 12:55 PM~7429160
> *wat kind of pod?  :biggrin:  80 gb?
> *


naw 4gb


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 7 2007, 12:54 PM~7429148
> *no one wants to buy a trike kit for 100$
> or an ipod for 100$
> *


pics ******


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 7 2007, 12:56 PM~7429182
> *pics ******
> *


of wat?


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 7 2007, 01:56 PM~7429167
> *naw 4gb
> *


pshhh...... :0 a 4 gb for a bill? ripoff not for the buyer but for you they worth more.. :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 7 2007, 12:57 PM~7429187
> *pshhh...... :0  a 4 gb for a bill? ripoff not for the buyer but for you they worth more.. :biggrin:
> *


i know but i need money u want it i can drop it off on friday?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 7 2007, 12:57 PM~7429184
> *of wat?
> *


ipod


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 7 2007, 12:58 PM~7429194
> *ipod
> *


bitch its an ipod just an ipod with scratchess in the back why u wana see pics


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 7 2007, 01:58 PM~7429194
> *ipod
> *


i got a continental kit with tire for sale a sq. twisted kick stand and a flat twisted down crown 80 for all...


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 7 2007, 01:59 PM~7429209
> *bitch its an ipod just an ipod with scratchess in the back why u wana see pics
> *


to prove that you got it.... :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 7 2007, 01:01 PM~7429231
> *i got a continental kit with tire for sale a sq. twisted  kick stand and a flat twisted down crown 80 for all...
> *


no thanks, im trying to sell my parts too.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 7 2007, 01:02 PM~7429242
> *to prove that you got it.... :cheesy:
> *


i got it foo why would i lye to u im telling u if u wana buy it i can drop it of on friday


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 7 2007, 12:59 PM~7429209
> *bitch its an ipod just an ipod with scratchess in the back why u wana see pics
> *


fuck you then.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 7 2007, 01:03 PM~7429257
> *i got it foo why would i lye to u im telling u if u wana buy it i can drop it of on friday
> *


casper saving up for the do it yourself sex change kit.


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 7 2007, 02:03 PM~7429257
> *i got it foo why would i lye to u im telling u if u wana buy it i can drop it of on friday
> *


nah im cool im savin for bones continental kit...... :0


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 7 2007, 02:06 PM~7429277
> *casper saving up for the do it yourself sex change kit.
> *


take the advice from him he bought the go black in one day kit from the same company...... :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 7 2007, 01:10 PM~7429315
> *take the advice from him he bought the go black in one day kit  from the same company...... :cheesy:
> *


http://www.wiggaz.com


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

lol post your pics there.......


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 7 2007, 11:54 PM~7429149
> *make young terd feel not welcome,by showing up with bikes and shit......but again he wont care since you payed for your ticket plus hes getting payed.... :uh:
> *


I never heard of him :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 7 2007, 11:54 PM~7429151
> *not you tony
> *



Just clownin don't take it too serious :biggrin:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 7 2007, 02:26 PM~7429451
> *I never heard of him :dunno:
> *


you must be kidding his the god of donks.... :biggrin: young terd.... :biggrin:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

lil guys man......


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 7 2007, 01:29 PM~7429484
> *lil guys man......
> *


your stepdad. :0


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

dont be trying to say its my step dad just cus i said its your man.....he mad cus every one knows lol


----------



## NorCalLux

poonis


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

te doi.....


----------



## NorCalLux

eat spam *****


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

talking about wiggas here comes cutty......tuturun......outta nowhere heres cutty wiggasman....


----------



## NorCalLux

go play sword fight with eric oh wait he automaticly losses


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 7 2007, 01:34 PM~7429523
> *dont be trying to say its my step dad just  cus i said its your man.....he mad cus every one knows lol
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 7 2007, 01:36 PM~7429545
> *eat spam *****
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## R.O.C

:0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 8 2007, 12:28 AM~7429475
> *you must be kidding his the god of donks.... :biggrin: young terd.... :biggrin:
> *


Yeah that's why I ain't never heard of him, I don't follow donks.


----------



## NorCalLux

donks are for dorks


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 7 2007, 02:36 PM~7429539
> *te doi.....
> *


your ass is chapped bitch


----------



## NaturalHighII

CHECK IT OUT PPL I GOT MY BOX TODAY

4.48 CU FT TUNED AT 32 HZ FOR 2 12s

ALL THAT IS LEFT TO DO IS PAINT IT


----------



## NaturalHighII

another pic with the speakers in


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 7 2007, 06:54 PM~7431178
> *another pic with the k-mart speakers in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i knew it


----------



## NaturalHighII

SHUT UP FOOL, WATCH WHEN YOU HEAR IT


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 6 2007, 08:22 PM~7423541
> *HERE ARE TWO PICS I DIDNT POST, IN THE FIRST PIC MK IS THE ONE ALL THE WAY TO THE RIGHT, IN THE 2ND THE NEW MEMBER, MIKE, IS THE ONE ALL THE WAY IN THE RIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin' good homies...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Mar 7 2007, 07:49 PM~7431590
> *Roger Lookin' good homie...
> *


----------



## NaturalHighII

FUCKING CHILLY WILLY


----------



## mortalkombat2

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mortalkombat2, NaturalHighII, CHILLY WILLY
hi guythz :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

WELL I FINALLY SAW VIC'S BIKE AND. :angry: .........I THINK THEY DID NOT KNOW WHAT THE HELL THEY WERE DOING....GEHTTO ASS BODY WORK....THE TANK WAS NOT EVEN.....WELL IT NEEDS ALOT OF WORK, AND RIGHT NOW WE HOOKED UP WITH A WELL KNOWED PERSON AND ITS NOT OSCAR....SO ITLL BE READY FASTER THAN WE NOW IT FOR SAN DEIGO


----------



## Lil Spanks

MK WERE ARE YOU :tears:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:


----------



## casper805

art u gay monkey loving ****


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 7 2007, 09:59 PM~7432733
> *art im a gay monkey loving ****
> *


 :uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 7 2007, 08:04 PM~7432776
> *:uh:
> *


no me mires asi pinche cara de pendejo


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 7 2007, 09:59 PM~7432733
> *arti think im gay  loving ****
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

remeber???


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 7 2007, 10:07 PM~7432812
> *im a big pendejo
> *


we know :uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 7 2007, 08:08 PM~7432822
> *casper te mando besos
> *


 :uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 7 2007, 08:11 PM~7432842
> *remeber???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wat about them?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 7 2007, 10:13 PM~7432881
> *wat about them? i know people know i like sharp thing in my ass
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## NorCalLux

bah


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 7 2007, 08:16 PM~7432900
> *art are whe gonna hold hand at the moneterrey county show i really want u to bring some extra neepads for after the show
> *


 :0


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 7 2007, 07:03 PM~7431741
> *MK WERE ARE YOU :tears:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Mar 7 2007, 10:19 PM~7432937
> *
> *


 :biggrin: yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 7 2007, 09:27 PM~7432993
> *:biggrin: yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

j/k bicth :biggrin: i win


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Mar 7 2007, 10:28 PM~7433007
> *:cheesy:
> *


whats popin....your not with your lady


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 7 2007, 09:29 PM~7433021
> *whats popin....your not with your lady
> *


no i don't feel like gettin beat up rite now  jk :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Mar 7 2007, 10:31 PM~7433044
> *no i don't feel like gettin beat up rite now    jk  :biggrin:
> *


im going to tell her :roflmao:


----------



## mortalkombat2

no please i been through enough hno: :buttkick:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Mar 7 2007, 10:48 PM~7433177
> *no please i been through enough  hno:  :buttkick:
> *


say whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat :0


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 7 2007, 09:49 PM~7433185
> *say whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat :0
> *


jk jk :tongue:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Mar 7 2007, 10:56 PM~7433249
> *jk jk  :tongue:
> *


shell kick my but.....better yet have her kick casper ass :biggrin:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 7 2007, 09:57 PM~7433261
> *shell kick my but.....better yet have her kick casper ass :biggrin:
> *


she likes to bite i hate that :nono:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Mar 7 2007, 10:58 PM~7433271
> *she likes to bite i hate that  :nono:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :worship: keeper


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 7 2007, 07:02 PM~7431733
> *WELL I FINALLY SAW VIC'S BIKE AND. :angry: .........I THINK THEY DID NOT KNOW WHAT THE HELL THEY WERE DOING....GEHTTO ASS BODY WORK....THE TANK WAS NOT EVEN.....WELL IT NEEDS ALOT OF WORK, AND RIGHT NOW WE HOOKED UP WITH A WELL KNOWED PERSON AND ITS NOT OSCAR....SO ITLL BE READY FASTER THAN WE NOW IT FOR SAN DEIGO
> *


just make sure he sends me the rest of my money...

u like that rust bucket huh


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 7 2007, 09:57 PM~7433261
> *he will lick my but.....better yet have me kiss his ass :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 7 2007, 09:59 PM~7433284
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :worship: keeper
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2007, 11:00 PM~7433290
> *just make sure he sends me the rest of my money...
> 
> u like that rust bucket huh
> *


 :nono:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 7 2007, 10:05 PM~7433349
> *:nono:
> *


what you saying no-no too...the rust
or my money...


----------



## NorCalLux

bah


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2007, 11:07 PM~7433372
> *what you saying no-no too...the rust
> or my money...
> *


both


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 7 2007, 10:10 PM~7433405
> *both
> *


bullshit.. ***** owes me 25 bucks for shippin that heavy ass shit.. rabbit was surpose to ship that frame..not me.. i paid money out my own pocket..


----------



## Lil Spanks

bike looks like shit though


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 7 2007, 10:11 PM~7433418
> *bike looks like shit though
> *


has nothing to do with me..
talk to the person that cut it up... i had the frame done.. ready for paint.. like me and vic agreed...
hes the one that wanted rabbit to do whatever the fuck they had planned..

so none of this has anythin to do with me.. but the money does..


----------



## Lil Spanks

but the tank is uneven


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 7 2007, 10:15 PM~7433449
> *but the tank is uneven
> *


shit happens.. custom frame arent easy to make.. but he seen pics.. he knew everything about that frame..


----------



## eric ramos

pinchie mamones


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 7 2007, 10:20 PM~7433500
> *pinchie mamones
> *


stfu..




j/p






your cool


----------



## eric ramos

:dunno: fuk the beef


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 7 2007, 10:25 PM~7433545
> *:dunno: fuk the beef
> *


i just want the rest of my money...

thats bondo money,and paint supplies.. 25 bucks goes a long way..


----------



## eric ramos

victor is a cheap ass lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

ill hit up vic than to drop everything


----------



## sic713

much better


----------



## 817Lowrider

*THEE ARTISTICS
FUCK THE REST
"YOU CAN'T STOP US, EVEN IF YOU TRIED." *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 8 2007, 02:03 AM~7434184
> *THEE ARTISTICS
> FUCK THE REST
> "YOU CAN'T STOP US, EVEN IF YOU TRIED."
> 
> 
> *


X2


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 7 2007, 11:03 PM~7434184
> *THEE ARTISTICS
> FUCK THE REST
> "YOU CAN'T STOP US, EVEN IF YOU TRIED."
> AND U KNOW THIS BITCH
> CAUSE THATS HOW WHE ROLL*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 8 2007, 02:26 AM~7434262
> *THEE ARTISTICS
> FUCK THE REST
> "YOU CAN'T STOP US, EVEN IF YOU TRIED."
> AND U KNOW THIS BITCH
> CAUSE THATS HOW WHE ROLL
> *


x2
I am busting out so hard cant wait


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 7 2007, 11:37 PM~7434282
> *x2
> I am busting out so hard  cant wait
> *


WERE ARE THE PICS C'MON


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 8 2007, 02:45 AM~7434309
> *WERE ARE THE PICS C'MON
> *


of what fool


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 7 2007, 11:46 PM~7434311
> *of what fool
> *


OF UR PROJECT


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 8 2007, 02:48 AM~7434320
> *OF UR PROJECT
> *


"maybe, maybe not, maybe go fuck your self."



:biggrin: 
The departed is a bad movie


but on the real no new pics.
but decided I don't want my bike to be so flat so i am doing some different things to it


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 7 2007, 11:51 PM~7434328
> *"maybe, maybe not, maybe go fuck your self."
> :biggrin:
> The departed is a bad movie
> but on the real no new pics.
> but  decided I don't want my bike to be so flat so i am doing some different things to it
> *


LIKE WAT?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 8 2007, 02:55 AM~7434338
> *LIKE WAT?
> *


to much to tell in a post tell you later in chat or something


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 7 2007, 11:57 PM~7434344
> *to much to tell in a post tell you later in chat or something
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Got some free shit for my brothers


gold 26inch flat twisted support bars

some regular muffulers

some sprockets with swirls

springer seatpost

15 inch high rise handle bars


well they are yalls if you want them let me know

oh yah... you pays shipping :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 8 2007, 12:11 AM~7434381
> *Got some free shit for my brothers
> gold 26inch flat twisted support bars
> 
> some regular muffulers
> 
> some sprockets with swirls
> 
> springer seatpost
> 
> 15 inch high rise handle bars
> well they are yalls if you want them let me know
> 
> oh yah... you pays shipping :biggrin:
> *


I THOUGHT I GOT THE SPROKET N YOU PAYED SHIPPING


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 8 2007, 03:14 AM~7434391
> *I THOUGHT I GOT THE SPROKET N YOU PAYED SHIPPING
> *


I have more then 5 of them fool


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 8 2007, 03:11 AM~7434381
> *Got some free shit for my brothers
> gold 26inch flat twisted support bars
> 
> some regular muffulers
> 
> some sprockets with swirls
> 
> springer seatpost
> 
> 15 inch high rise handle bars
> well they are yalls if you want them let me know
> 
> oh yah... you pays shipping :biggrin:
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 8 2007, 12:25 AM~7434422
> *I have more then 5 of them fool
> *


u send it already?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 8 2007, 03:27 AM~7434430
> *u send it already?
> *


I for got pm me your adress again and I will sent it tommorow morning


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:wave:


----------



## mortalkombat2

:wave: :wave:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 7 2007, 09:11 PM~7432842
> *remeber???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice  ..........................................was up bitches :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Mar 8 2007, 02:40 PM~7436935
> *nice  ..........................................was up bitches :cheesy:
> *


whats up man how you doing


----------



## NaturalHighII

WATTS UP PUTOS


----------



## casper805

alright wtf do u guys want ur parts or no i know u guys do cause you guys always ask when hes gonna send them so everyone pm me n tell mme wat they want from bone the only pms i got are from eric n juan gotti wat about the rest of u ?


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 8 2007, 12:42 PM~7436941
> *whats up sexy how you going to do me?
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 8 2007, 01:15 PM~7437492
> *wats up sexy's THEE ARTISTICS 4 life u know
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 8 2007, 02:14 PM~7437490
> *alright wtf do u guys want ur parts or no i know u guys do cause you guys always ask when hes gonna send them so everyone pm me n tell mme wat they want from bone the only pms i got are from eric n juan gotti wat about the rest of u ?
> *


i alredy send u my list did u not get it?


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 8 2007, 02:14 PM~7437490
> *alright wtf do u guys want ur parts or no i know u guys do cause you guys always ask when hes gonna send them so everyone pm me n tell mme wat they want from bone the only pms i got are from eric n juan gotti wat about the rest of u ?
> *


i alredy send u my list did u not get it?


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## eric ramos

freeeeeeeepartssssssss yay


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 8 2007, 04:40 PM~7438447
> *freeeeeeeepartssssssss yay
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

yep yepppppppppppp sup mkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 8 2007, 04:47 PM~7438504
> *yep yepppppppppppp sup mkkkkkkkkkkkk
> *


suuuuuuuuuppppp!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

sup faggets


----------



## eric ramos

sup monchis and roger n mk and who ever is on


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 8 2007, 05:05 PM~7438606
> *i wana have sex with monchis and roger n mk and who ever is on
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 8 2007, 02:14 PM~7437490
> *alright wtf do u guys want ur parts or no i know u guys do cause you guys always ask when hes gonna send them so everyone pm me n tell mme wat they want from bone the only pms i got are from eric n juan gotti wat about the rest of u ?
> *


AND ME FOO!!!


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

sup angel..


----------



## Aztecbike

SUP


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY GUESS WHAT PPL IM GONNA START WORKING AT THE BODY SHOP ON MONDAY


----------



## eric ramos

word u can paint n shit or just body work?
n roger any updates with the plating or plaka?


----------



## NaturalHighII

yup, well paint maybe not now but body work for sure, and plating should be done just need to call, placa is done, just needs plating and needs to get paid for


----------



## Lil Spanks

bicth ass *****


----------



## eric ramos

didnt i pay off the plaka already i sen 60 shiped que no?
take ur time no worry just askin cus i would like to see pics of my shit lol


----------



## eric ramos

i like ur avi art but ur a *** u cant like it


----------



## NaturalHighII

nah yeah i got your feria but just havent gone to give the guy the money


----------



## Lil Spanks

what bicth....get on your knees


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

I WANT TO GET THAT LIGHT FROM THAT ONE TOPIC BITCHES


----------



## NaturalHighII

shut up artie, c'mon lets take a walk. ill be bakc later got to watch some tv


----------



## Lil Spanks

ok roger


----------



## NaturalHighII

UPDATE ON MY BIKE:

AS IT WAS BEING READY TO GET PAINTED, IT GOT KNOCKED OVER AND THE DODY WORK I HAD DONE BEFORE BROKE OFF. SO NOW THEY ARE WELDING MORE METAL SHEET AND DOING MORE BODY WORK. LIEK ALWAYS, NO PICTURES!!!


----------



## sick six

what up casper how you been vato


----------



## eric ramos

aint u keepin it mild ??????????


----------



## NorCalLux

bitch ass *****


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah its stayin mild but some of the body work broke off


----------



## ozzylowrider

What broke off.. sounds like you used a fair bit of bondo


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Mar 8 2007, 06:01 PM~7439358
> *what up casper how you been vato
> *


im good homie i guess how u been ?


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah i used a bit of bondo, but i guess to much, oh well it was my first time and it lasted 2 years. not bad


----------



## eric ramos

ok is the tank altest going to be moded like cutted up or somting to not look like a reg tank?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 8 2007, 08:36 PM~7440426
> *ok is the tank altest going to be moded like cutted up or somting to not look like a reg tank?
> *


ericccccccccccccccc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mortalkombat2

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mortalkombat2, eric ramos
:biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 8 2007, 08:37 PM~7440438
> *papiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> *


----------



## NaturalHighII

nope keeping it stock


----------



## eric ramos

:0 cool


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 8 2007, 09:32 PM~7441036
> *natural i want to help u bondo ur bike by sukin yo dick!!!!!! mmmmmmmmmmmm
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ozzylowrider

What projects are going on for Thee Artistics.... Havent seen much new stuff


----------



## eric ramos

:dunno:?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 8 2007, 09:50 PM~7441249
> *What projects are going on for Thee Artistics....  Havent seen much new stuff
> *


im gonna work on a frame for the theme im goin with (jason). all i neeed to do is pick up some sheet metal ans a welder.


----------



## NaturalHighII

I NEED EVERYONES OPINION. 

SHOULD I TURN MINE INTO A TRIKE????


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 8 2007, 10:07 PM~7441444
> *I NEED EVERYONES OPINION.
> 
> SHOULD I TURN MINE INTO A TRIKE????
> *


im doin a trike.


----------



## eric ramos

maybe/???????? who ur comp ?


----------



## NaturalHighII

IDK, IM THINKING ABOUT IT NOW, THAT I KNOW OF, THERES NOT MUCH COMP


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 8 2007, 09:08 PM~7441458
> *maybe/???????? who ur comp ?
> *


OMAR REMEMBER GUEY


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 8 2007, 10:09 PM~7441465
> *IDK, IM THINKING ABOUT IT NOW, THAT I KNOW OF, THERES NOT MUCH COMP
> *


yea wat u doin mild or radical.???
im doin radical as u can see my frame :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

n sicntwisted


----------



## NaturalHighII

OH YEAH, OMAR, NOW THAT I THINK ABOUT, I REALLY WANT A TRIKE BUT AT THE SAME TIME I WANT A 2 WHEEL


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 8 2007, 10:09 PM~7441465
> *IDK, IM THINKING ABOUT IT NOW, THAT I KNOW OF, THERES NOT MUCH COMP
> *


yea wat u doin mild or radical.???
im doin radical as u can see my frame 
:biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

MILD HOMIE!!!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 8 2007, 09:11 PM~7441487
> *n sicntwisted
> *


DIDNT HE SAY HE WAS MAKING IT A 2 WHEELER?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

tight im doin a radical. im goin with the jAson theme


----------



## NaturalHighII

YUP YUP


----------



## eric ramos

mild trike lik my homie omar
and ther is some few but the best hands down is sic n twisted


----------



## NaturalHighII

THAT D TWIST TRIKE KIT HE GOTS REALLY PUTS IN WORK


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 8 2007, 10:14 PM~7441524
> *THAT D TWIST TRIKE KIT HE GOTS REALLY PUTS IN WORK
> *


yea it does but expensive :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 8 2007, 09:14 PM~7441524
> *THAT D TWIST TRIKE KIT HE GOTS REALLY PUTS IN WORK
> *


U GONNNA BUY ONE?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

projects


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## eric ramos




----------



## eric ramos

RIP


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

heres my project gettn started pretty soon.


----------



## ozzylowrider

i still recon that frame is around... just someone tryin to keep it on the down low


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 8 2007, 09:22 PM~7441619
> *RIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:tears: I MISS THIS FRAME


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 8 2007, 10:22 PM~7441619
> *RIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## NaturalHighII

IM REAL INTERESTED IN ONE OF THOSE D TWIST TRIKE KITS


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 8 2007, 10:33 PM~7441741
> *IM REAL INTERESTED IN ONE OF THOSE D TWIST TRIKE KITS
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 8 2007, 09:33 PM~7441741
> *IM REAL INTERESTED IN ONE OF THOSE D TWIST TRIKE KITS
> *


U GONA BUY IT?


----------



## NaturalHighII

OK IF I HOLD BACK ON PAYING FOR MY FORKS AND SISSY BARS I CAN HAVE THE KIT IN 6 WEEKS WITH ALL THE MONEY COMING FROM MY CHUCK E CHEESE PAYCHECK NOT THE BODY SHOP'S


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 8 2007, 09:37 PM~7441783
> *OK IF I HOLD BACK ON PAYING FOR MY FORKS AND SISSY BARS I CAN HAVE THE KIT IN 6 WEEKS WITH ALL THE MONEY COMING FROM MY CHUCK E CHEESE PAYCHECK NOT THE BODY SHOP'S
> *


WHOS DOING YOUR PARTS?


----------



## NaturalHighII

I JUST MIGHT, BUT DAM LOOKING AT IT THIS BIKE IS GONNA GET A BIT EXPENSIVE


----------



## NaturalHighII

ITLL EITHER BE BONE OR TONY O


----------



## NaturalHighII

OK LETS START FUNDING MY NEW PARTS, FIRST UP FOR SALE ARE MY 144s RELACED IN 2s. OFFERS BEING TAKEN AS OF NOW


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 8 2007, 09:22 PM~7441619
> *RIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angel:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 9 2007, 12:40 AM~7441815
> *OK LETS START FUNDING MY NEW PARTS, FIRST UP FOR SALE ARE MY 144s RELACED IN 2s. OFFERS BEING TAKEN AS OF NOW
> *


I want them bro I'll hit you up soon


----------



## Aztecbike

OKAY I HAVE ALSO DECIDED TO SALE ALL OF MY PARTS FROM AZTEC BIKE!!! I WILL BE PUTTING PICTURES ON AS SOON I GET THEM OFF THE BIKE AND GET THE CA







MERA BACK FROM ROGER?


----------



## Aztecbike

OKAY I HAVE ALSO DECIDED TO SALE ALL OF MY PARTS FROM AZTEC BIKE!!! I WILL BE PUTTING PICTURES ON AS SOON I GET THEM OFF THE BIKE AND GET THE CAMERA BACK FROM ROGER.


HERE IS THE PIC OR YOU CAN SEE IT IN THE NEW STREET LOW MAGAZINE; HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

i call crown and grips. how much pm me


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Mar 9 2007, 12:07 AM~7442702
> *OKAY I HAVE ALSO DECIDED TO SALE ALL OF MY PARTS FROM AZTEC BIKE!!! I WILL BE PUTTING PICTURES ON AS SOON I GET THEM OFF THE BIKE AND GET THE CAMERA BACK FROM ROGER.
> HERE IS THE PIC OR YOU CAN SEE IT IN THE NEW STREET LOW MAGAZINE; HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why you selling them?


----------



## Aztecbike

NEED TO START ON A NEW PROJECT N NEW PARTS FOR AZTEC


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Mar 9 2007, 12:35 AM~7442792
> *NEED TO START ON A NEW PROJECT N NEW PARTS FOR AZTEC
> *


  i got a letter the other day for a bunch of car shows over here remember wheni went to give them my adress


----------



## Aztecbike

YEAH...THATS KOO FOO....N DO YOU HAVE THE PICS OF THE DESIGNS


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Mar 9 2007, 12:39 AM~7442797
> *YEAH...THATS KOO FOO....N DO YOU HAVE THE PICS OF THE DESIGNS
> *


i cant find my camera  
and yea foo i cleaned my whole room already to look for it


----------



## Aztecbike

n what have you found out about the painter?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Mar 9 2007, 12:43 AM~7442811
> *n what have you found out about the painter?
> *


im gonna try to gi sometime next week to see how much he will charge to paint my truck cause im getting it painted


----------



## Aztecbike

what you waiting for


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Mar 9 2007, 12:45 AM~7442814
> *what you waiting for
> *


the insurance to tell me how much money theyr gonna give me


----------



## casper805




----------



## 817Lowrider

*THEE ARTISTICS*


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

WHATS UP HOMIES WHATS NEW WITH THEE ARTISTICS ANY NEW BIKE ??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Mar 9 2007, 11:03 AM~7443892
> *WHATS UP HOMIES WHATS NEW WITH THEE ARTISTICS ANY NEW BIKE ??
> *


my bike will be done with in this year keep check'n back and you will see


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 9 2007, 04:02 AM~7442926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Mar 9 2007, 08:06 AM~7443908
> *:cheesy:
> *


u going?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 9 2007, 11:01 AM~7443881
> *THEE ARTISTICS
> *


YOU KNOWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 9 2007, 09:09 AM~7443929
> *u going?
> *


 :biggrin: yup


----------



## eric ramos

fuk yea stay from skool cus im sic :barf:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 9 2007, 01:45 PM~7444927
> *fuk yea stay from skool cus im sic :barf:
> *


TALK TO YALL TONIGHT GOTTA GO TO WORK


----------



## NaturalHighII

DOUBLE POST


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 9 2007, 10:45 AM~7444927
> *fuk yea stay from skool cus im sic :barf:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

roger lets take a walk


----------



## NaturalHighII

C'MON

THOSE WHO SEEN MY POST KNOW WHATS GONNA HAPPEN THOSE WHO DIDNT YALL MISSED OUT


----------



## eric ramos

fuken art u dont wana take a walk with me


----------



## NaturalHighII

NOPE NOT YOU ERIC, ITS ONLY ME AND HIM, MK STAYS BEHIND EATIGN THAT ONE THING WITH HIS LADY


----------



## mortalkombat2

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mortalkombat2, eric ramos
eric  nothin yet


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY MK NO TE HA PEGADO TU GIRL HOY???


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 9 2007, 03:14 PM~7446086
> *NOPE NOT YOU ERIC, ITS ONLY ME AND HIM, MK STAYS BEHIND EATIGN THAT ONE THING WITH HIS LADY
> *


i dont know if shes still my lady


----------



## eric ramos

she still havent called u homie?
no roger u get victor i get art


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 9 2007, 03:20 PM~7446114
> *she still havent called u homie?
> *


nope


----------



## eric ramos

dont trip i told u evrything be ok just give her space n time


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 9 2007, 03:22 PM~7446127
> *dont trip i told u evrything be ok just give her space n time
> *


ok


----------



## eric ramos

hope everything works out homie


----------



## mortalkombat2

thanks. so anyways hows the bike project goin?


----------



## eric ramos

slow very so slow


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2+Mar 10 2007, 01:16 AM~7446095-->
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know if shes still my lady
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :tears:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eric ramos_@Mar 10 2007, 01:22 AM~7446127
> *dont trip i told u evrything be ok just give her space n time
> *


If not he still has the bike, a love that will never end


----------



## mortalkombat2

so u gunna be done by san diego?


----------



## eric ramos

of coarse just need to hurry the engraver
lol buti kno he hella hella busy 
lots more projects than mines and he tats 2


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 9 2007, 03:39 PM~7446214
> *:tears:
> If not he still has the bike, a love that will never end
> *


  thanks man


----------



## six trey impala

Mk shouldnt u be trimmin peoples bushes?> :biggrin:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 9 2007, 03:43 PM~7446232
> *Mk shouldnt u be trimmin peoples bushes?> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: no i got ur kneepads tho


----------



## casper805




----------



## eric ramos

fuck u casper


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 9 2007, 07:43 PM~7447361
> *fuck me hard casper
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 9 2007, 08:50 PM~7447405
> *who wants to wacth me get banged by a horse and a donkey at the same time??
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

my bike








and mikes


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 9 2007, 07:27 PM~7447679
> *my bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and mikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

CHILLY WILLY, BABOSO HYDROS is gay


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 9 2007, 08:27 PM~7447679
> *my bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and mikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS MY LADY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 9 2007, 09:32 PM~7447719
> *THATS MY man :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 9 2007, 08:35 PM~7447732
> *
> *


WATS UP WIT THAT FOO


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 9 2007, 09:35 PM~7447736
> *WATS UP WIT THAT FOO IM GAY
> *


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 8 2007, 10:22 PM~7441619
> *RIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHOES WAS THIS


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 9 2007, 09:37 PM~7447747
> *WHOES WAS THIS MY DADDYS
> *


 :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

CASPERS OLD FRAME


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 9 2007, 06:13 PM~7446701
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where did you get that, that's a local flyer?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 9 2007, 08:37 PM~7447755
> *CASPERS OLD FRAME
> *


IS THAT THE ONE THAT GOT STOLEN DAMMM THAT SUCKS....THAT SHIT WAS CLEAN ASS FUCK


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 9 2007, 09:39 PM~7447768
> *IS THAT THE ONE THAT GOT STOLEN ..WHAT AN ASS....THAT SHIT WAS GAY ASS FUCK
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

ART ARE WE GONNA GO CHECK THE BIKE OUT NEED TO KNO


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 9 2007, 09:44 PM~7447791
> *ART ARE WE GONNA GO CHECK IF I HAVE CRABS I NEED TO KNO
> *


 :uh: .........................AND KNOW HE HASNT HIT ME UP


----------



## eric ramos

yes victor it was the one tat got stolen


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## socios b.c. prez

777


----------



## eric ramos

:werd:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

WHO IN THE CLUB HAS AIM (AOL INSTANT MESSAGE)


----------



## 817Lowrider

a small pic of what it will actually be


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 9 2007, 08:37 PM~7447747
> *DAMNN HOMIE THIS FRAME IS BADD ASS BUT GONE :uh:
> *


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 9 2007, 08:37 PM~7447747
> *WHOES WAS THIS
> *


I MEAN THIS FRAME


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 8 2007, 02:14 PM~7437490
> *alright wtf do u guys want ur parts or no i know u guys do cause you guys always ask when hes gonna send them so everyone pm me n tell mme wat they want from bone the only pms i got are from eric n juan gotti wat about the rest of u ?
> *


Hey I already told u what I want homie, I told u like 2 times already ese...  don't worry I'll pm u.. hey when is my plaque gonna be ready? cuz I'm going to L.A. this Saturday. I'll probably stop by ur pad Casper    when is it gonna be ready?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

Hey Angel, when is my plaque gonna be ready?? it's gonna say LOMPOC right?? :dunno: it better say LOMPOC


----------



## Aztecbike

YEAH FOO YOUR PLAQUE IS GOING TO SAY LOMPOC!!!N WE COULD OF ALREADY HAD DEM DONE BUT THAT GUYS WANTS US TO TAKE HIM THE MONEY N THEN GO PICK IT THEM UP...ITS SOMEWHAT FAR TO GO TWICE, ITS NOT LIKE WE ARE NOT GOING TO PAY N SHIT


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Mar 10 2007, 01:27 AM~7448952
> *YEAH FOO YOUR PLAQUE IS GOING TO SAY LOMPOC!!!N WE COULD OF ALREADY HAD DEM DONE BUT THAT GUYS WANTS US TO TAKE HIM THE MONEY N THEN GO PICK IT THEM UP...ITS SOMEWHAT FAR TO GO TWICE, ITS NOT LIKE WE ARE NOT GOING TO PAY N SHIT
> *


ALRIGHT, ALRIGHT CALM DOWN ANGEL, I WAS JUST SAYING HOMIE, DON'T GET ALL CRAZY WITH ME, I'M COOL :biggrin:  LOL.. SO WHO'S FINISHING MY FRAME?


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 9 2007, 08:47 PM~7447805
> *yes victor i was the one tat got my virginaty stolen from a guy
> *


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Mar 9 2007, 03:49 PM~7446267
> *:uh: no i got ur kneepads tho
> *


 :biggrin: that was pretty good... :biggrin:


----------



## mortalkombat2

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mortalkombat2, six trey impala
:scrutinize: 





:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

*THEE ARTISTICS*
in this bitch :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Mar 10 2007, 09:16 AM~7450158
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mortalkombat2, six trey impala
> :scrutinize:
> :biggrin:
> *


cool dog


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2007, 12:57 PM~7450313
> *THEE ARTISTICS
> in this bitch :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2007, 02:10 AM~7448738
> *a small pic of what it will actually be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any one else like my handlebars
they will be made next week already paid for
 
all compliments of BONE


----------



## eric ramos

:werd:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 10 2007, 01:36 PM~7450447
> *:werd:
> *


yes :werd:


----------



## eric ramos

cool  i berly woke up


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 10 2007, 01:43 PM~7450479
> *cool  i berly woke up
> *


I have been awake i went to go eat some menudo
mmmmmmmmmmmhmmmmmmmmmm good :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

para la cruda? :barf: lol 
how ur bike going juanito? wat othe parts u got for it already


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 10 2007, 01:46 PM~7450495
> *para la cruda? :barf: lol
> how ur bike going juanito? wat othe parts u got for it already
> *


now with the handle bars

forks 
seat 
handlebars
head badge
most of the major stuff is almost complete
now i need to get engraving and chroming hno:


----------



## eric ramos

leave in cortez in dtown since ur kinda local 
foros to d town is 20 minutes tops with out traffic but with trafick like 2 to 3 hours lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 10 2007, 01:56 PM~7450544
> *leave in cortez in dtown since ur kinda local
> foros to d town is 20 minutes tops with out traffic but with trafick like 2 to 3 hours lol
> *


I might find some one localy to see if they will do it marbe some one here in Foros
I dont know yet


----------



## eric ramos

there is advanced chrome but they engraving is kinda wack


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 10 2007, 01:59 PM~7450556
> *there is advanced chrome but they engraving is kinda wack
> *


ima call around and see whats around


----------



## eric ramos

if i was u id just go with cortez hes done sic n twisted
and dose all of bones parts that he sells


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 10 2007, 02:03 PM~7450584
> *if i was u id just go with cortez hes done sic n twisted
> and dose all of bones parts that he sells
> *


like i said we will see i want to keep all my options open


----------



## eric ramos

lol i ges but hes one of the best engravers rite now lol its not like ur going to find more in ur area other than advaced
in htown there is ricky low the old skool engraver


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 10 2007, 02:07 PM~7450612
> *lol i ges but hes one of the best engravers rite now lol its not like ur going to find more in ur area other than advaced
> in htown there is ricky low the old skool engraver
> *


pop open the phone book LOL


----------



## eric ramos

http://www.cortezcustomengraving.com/


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 10 2007, 02:10 PM~7450625
> *http://www.cortezcustomengraving.com/
> *


damn you really want me to use cortez LMAO


----------



## eric ramos

hes the best in ur area 
its not like u going to find more engravers 

look these are some of the only ones in the nation 
Precision Engraving (Eazy) - (562)423-2446 Dallas, TX area(has done a bunch of cars & bikes)
Jaime Castaneda (909)988-4896 Ontario, CA (has done The Passion)
Cortez Custom Engraving (Gilbert) (214)263-0047 Dallas, TX area(Aztlan, Outcast, & more)
Rudy Pena (510)538-6880 Castro Valley, CA (lots of cars & bikes)
Tarrera Hand Engraving (Tay) (949)495-9951 Laguna Beach, CA(Deep Impact, WCC & lots more)
Salas Engraving(Carlos) (626)840-5871 Riverside, CA (Game Over, Riddler)
Artistic Impressions(David)(805)527-6470 SemiValley, CA(Casino Dreamin & more)
Ricky Low(no #) Texas
Wim Graffix (Jaime Trevino) CA (909)881-3609 (LRB cover bike)


----------



## 817Lowrider

theres way more in my phone book trust me bro
your stressing more than i am over this project


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: fuk a phone book


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 10 2007, 02:16 PM~7450653
> *:rofl: fuk a phone book
> *


phone books got alot of info bro


----------



## eric ramos

fuk my area i havent gotten shit here cus every thing is to damn expensive 
plating and paint wwwwwoo paint is expensive here

400 for a flat cany with nothing im glad i found lay itlow


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 10 2007, 02:24 PM~7450696
> *fuk my area i havent gotten shit here cus every thing is to damn expensive
> plating and paint wwwwwoo paint is expensive here
> 
> 400 for a flat cany with nothing im glad i found lay itlow
> *


we will see what happen e dogg


----------



## 817Lowrider

*NYBONECOLLECTOR*
"GET IT IN YOUR HEAD"
THE ONLY NAME YOU NEED TO KNOW WHEN IT COMES TO lowrider bikes


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2007, 02:53 PM~7450841
> *NYBONECOLLECTOR
> "GET IT IN YOUR HEAD"
> THE ONLY NAME YOU NEED TO KNOW WHEN IT COMES TO lowrider bikes
> *


  real talk


----------



## NaturalHighII

SUP PPL


----------



## 817Lowrider

how about this zig I like it like this


----------



## NaturalHighII

I THINK THATS JUST OVER THE TOP


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 10 2007, 03:27 PM~7451007
> *I THINK THATS JUST OVER THE TOP
> *


its radical bro thats the point over the top


----------



## NaturalHighII

I KNOW BUT MAYBE IT DOESNT LOOK RIGHT TO ME CUZ ITS IN2D WE JUST HAVE TO WAIT AND SEE IT IN 3D, KNOW WHAT I MEAN


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 10 2007, 03:35 PM~7451046
> *I KNOW BUT MAYBE IT DOESNT LOOK RIGHT TO ME CUZ ITS IN2D WE JUST HAVE TO WAIT AND SEE IT IN 3D, KNOW WHAT I MEAN
> *


yes sir
I hope he gets it done
hey fool whats up withe plaques


----------



## NaturalHighII

I NEED TO TAKE MY ASS DOWN THERE TO PAY FOR THEM, ITS JUST WEM HAVE NO TIME, AND PLUS ERICS MONEY IS IN MY BANK ACCOUNT AND THE BANK HAS A HOLD ON $250. SO I CAN GET HIS MONEY OUT TILL THE 13TH


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 10 2007, 03:42 PM~7451083
> *I NEED TO TAKE MY ASS DOWN THERE TO PAY FOR THEM, ITS JUST WEM HAVE NO TIME, AND PLUS ERICS MONEY IS IN MY BANK ACCOUNT AND THE BANK HAS A HOLD ON $250. SO I CAN GET HIS MONEY OUT TILL THE 13TH
> *


I goyt a show to go to on the 18th of this month make it happen for me


----------



## NaturalHighII

thats a week from now ill try my best to make it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 10 2007, 03:48 PM~7451107
> *thats a week from now ill try my best to make it
> *


cool
man wheres art ass at I ned my shirt too


----------



## NaturalHighII

i think he has it done already. if its done well ship the plaque and shirt at the same time


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 10 2007, 03:52 PM~7451117
> *i think he has it done already. if its done well ship the plaque and shirt at the same time
> *


yes cus I wanna rep at the show for sure


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2007, 01:26 PM~7451000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how about this zig I like it like this
> *


I THINK THE OLD PIC IS BETTER WHO AGREES 
ERICS A *** HOMES :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

fuck u and dont worry roger about my shit just pm wen u goign to send it cus i dont get my packages in my po box shit


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

look at my frame eveybody :biggrin: 
nxt step is sheet metal and bondo


----------



## eric ramos

all them spikes is gay as fuck atlest its a diamond tank tho


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 10 2007, 04:12 PM~7451617
> *look at my frame eveybody  :biggrin:
> nxt step is sheet metal and bondo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 10 2007, 04:12 PM~7451617
> *look at my frame eveybody  :biggrin:
> nxt step is sheet metal and bondo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE HOMIE :cheesy: I LIKE IT! :thumbsup:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

all ineed to do is make the tank. wat should i do diamond or coffin like caspers 16 in


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 10 2007, 04:37 PM~7451703
> *all ineed to do is make the tank. wat should i do diamond or coffin like caspers 16 in
> *


DO IT LIKE CASPER'S


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

yea i was thinkin somthin like that


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 10 2007, 04:38 PM~7451707
> *yea i was thinkin somthin like that
> *


OH SIMON!!


----------



## eric ramos

ur design is gay zigs redo it or somting


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

ur gay u and your gurly frame u fukn monkey


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 10 2007, 05:12 PM~7451784
> *ur gay u and your gurly frame u fukn monkey
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: .... OK ENOUGH KIDS!! STOP FIGHTING CHAVALITAS!!LOL... BEHAVE & RESPECT EACH OTHER LIKE A FAMILIA HOMIES..  
OH SIMON!


----------



## eric ramos

better than urs lol


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

SO NOT FOR LONG HOMIE IM LEAVE U IN THE RUFF!!!!!! KLOL


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 10 2007, 06:01 PM~7451960
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TIGHT


----------



## Lil Spanks

ALRIGHT GUYS....I NEED A PM'S FROM THE MEMBERS SINCE CASPER DONT DO NOTHING AT ALL OR PROJECTS, I NEED TO KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS ARE WORKING ON...*MK'S OFF THE HOOK*,BUT EVERYONE ELSE I NEED THE INFO CUZ SAN BERDO LRM IS COMING UP AND TOGETHER CAR SHOW TOO AT AZUSA,,,PICK ONE AND PM ME, I WANT TO SEE EVERYONE AT SAN DEIGO MEMBER ITS A MANDATORY SHOW BECAUSE WERE GOING TO SHOW BONES SOME LOVE SINCE HES COMEING DOWN LIKE HE SAID SO I NEED TO KNOW WHATS UP?????????COME ON PEOPLE I ALL I SEE ARE PEOPLE IN HERE BUT NO BIKES....SHOW ME YOUR WORK IN MY PM............


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 10 2007, 08:15 PM~7452004
> *ALRIGHT GUYS....I NEED A PM'S FROM THE MEMBERS SINCE CASPER DONT DO NOTHING AT ALL OR PROJECTS, I NEED TO KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS ARE WORKING ON...MK'S OFF THE HOOK,BUT EVERYONE ELSE I NEED THE INFO CUZ SAN BERDO LRM IS COMING UP AND TOGETHER CAR SHOW TOO AT AZUSA,,,PICK ONE AND PM ME, I WANT TO SEE EVERYONE AT SAN DEIGO MEMBER ITS A MANDATORY SHOW BECAUSE WERE GOING TO SHOW BONES SOME LOVE SINCE HES COMEING DOWN LIKE HE SAID SO I NEED TO KNOW WHATS UP?????????COME ON PEOPLE I ALL I SEE ARE PEOPLE IN HERE BUT NO BIKES....SHOW ME YOUR WORK IN MY PM............
> *


i am working hard bro and bone is doing my handlebars i sent him my design
can I have a pardon on SD I am not gonna make it


----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy: uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 10 2007, 11:39 PM~7452809
> *:cheesy:  uffin:
> *


what it dew homie I only got a week till the show I need my shit :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2007, 02:53 PM~7450841
> *NYBONECOLLECTOR
> "GET IT IN YOUR HEAD"
> THE ONLY NAME YOU NEED TO KNOW WHEN IT COMES TO lowrider bikes
> *


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Mar 11 2007, 01:05 AM~7453269
> *
> *


wut it dew my brother


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2007, 11:06 PM~7453276
> *wut it dew my brother
> *


just gettin ready 4 tha big show tomorrow. just shittin i aint doin shit


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Mar 11 2007, 01:08 AM~7453289
> *just gettin ready 4 tha big show tomorrow. just shittin i aint doin shit
> *


already I am going to a show/concert next week. its gonna be bad ass


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 10 2007, 05:15 PM~7452004
> *ALRIGHT GUYS....I NEED A PM'S FROM THE MEMBERS SINCE CASPER DONT DO NOTHING AT ALL OR PROJECTS, I NEED TO KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS ARE WORKING ON...MK'S OFF THE HOOK,BUT EVERYONE ELSE I NEED THE INFO CUZ SAN BERDO LRM IS COMING UP AND TOGETHER CAR SHOW TOO AT AZUSA,,,PICK ONE AND PM ME, I WANT TO SEE EVERYONE AT SAN DEIGO MEMBER ITS A MANDATORY SHOW BECAUSE WERE GOING TO SHOW BONES SOME LOVE SINCE HES COMEING DOWN LIKE HE SAID SO I NEED TO KNOW WHATS UP?????????COME ON PEOPLE I ALL I SEE ARE PEOPLE IN HERE BUT NO BIKES....SHOW ME YOUR WORK IN MY PM............
> *


Alot of special guests are going to show up for that show. Its going to be a good one.


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2007, 11:09 PM~7453293
> *already I am going to a show/concert next week. its gonna be bad ass
> *


lucky  . there aint nothin here til april 29th


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Mar 11 2007, 01:11 AM~7453317
> *lucky   . there aint nothin here til april 29th
> *


97,9 the beat custom car show and concert


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 10 2007, 05:01 PM~7451960
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much shipped.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 10 2007, 11:18 PM~7453349
> *How much shipped.
> *


DUDE THE BIKE WAS STOLEN FROM CASPER IT WAS HIS OLD RADICAL FRAME.
R.I.P
:tears: :tears:


----------



## 817Lowrider

what it dew bros


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 10 2007, 10:38 PM~7453414
> *DUDE THE BIKE WAS STOLEN FROM CASPER IT WAS HIS OLD RADICAL FRAME.
> R.I.P
> :tears:  :tears:
> *


any rust?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2007, 10:53 AM~7454455
> *any rust?
> *


LMAO


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2007, 02:53 PM~7450841
> *NYBONECOLLECTOR
> "GET IT IN YOUR HEAD"
> THE ONLY NAME YOU NEED TO KNOW WHEN IT COMES TO lowrider bikes
> *


Got mad respect for you man. you got my dream job LOL


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2007, 08:53 AM~7454455
> *any rust?
> *


dude we dont know where the bike is it was stolen from casper. :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 11 2007, 02:30 PM~7455389
> *dude we dont know where the bike is it was stolen from casper. :uh:
> *


he knows it was stolen its a joke dumb ass :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2007, 01:14 PM~7455582
> *he knows it was stolen its a joke dumb ass :biggrin:
> *


oh ididnt knoe :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 11 2007, 03:29 PM~7455662
> *oh ididnt knoe :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2007, 03:46 PM~7455737
> *:biggrin:
> *


any new progress home skillet :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2007, 12:51 PM~7455752
> *any new progress home skillet :biggrin:
> *


I might have some pics for you tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2007, 03:53 PM~7455759
> *I might have some pics for you tonight.  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: 
























:biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2007, 01:53 PM~7455759
> *I might have some naked  pics of me for you tonight.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 11 2007, 03:55 PM~7455773
> *
> *


you still talking to ole girl


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2007, 01:56 PM~7455776
> *you still talking to ole girl
> *


yep vannesa dont talk much :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 11 2007, 12:59 PM~7455784
> *yep vannesa dont talk much  :angry: So Im going to talk to my mom instead.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 11 2007, 03:59 PM~7455784
> *yep vannesa dont talk much  :angry:
> *


fly that red rag and show her your red bikes she will talk to you


----------



## 817Lowrider

ima get this sprocket from bone yall think it will match


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2007, 01:01 PM~7455796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima get this sprocket from bone yall think it will match
> *


Match what?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2007, 04:03 PM~7455803
> *Match what?
> *


my show bike or should i get one made


----------



## NorCalLux

i got that sproket fool ...does she like nortenos?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2007, 01:03 PM~7455806
> *my show bike or should i get one made
> *


I guess at this point you can get whatever cause theres no parts on your frame.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 11 2007, 04:04 PM~7455810
> *i got that sproket fool ...does she like nortenos?
> *


she loves red fool and the "gangst" red look lol



> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2007, 04:04 PM~7455811
> *I guess at this point you can get whatever cause theres no parts on your frame.
> *


do you think it will go with my bike or should I have 1 made


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2007, 01:06 PM~7455829
> *do you think it will go with my bike or should I have 1 made
> *


Will it go with the design of the frame? Anything will go right now homie cause your frame is a clean slate. It will look good with alll flat twist, all square twist or whatever you want. Theres no conflict between parts cause theres nothing there that clashes.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2007, 04:09 PM~7455842
> *Will it go with the design of the frame? Anything will go right now homie cause your frame is a clean slate. It will look good with alll flat twist, all square twist or whatever you want. Theres no conflict between parts cause theres nothing there that clashes.
> *


well put


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2007, 01:10 PM~7455847
> *well put
> *


Thank you.


----------



## 817Lowrider

I am purchasing it today


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2007, 11:46 PM~7452841
> *what it dew homie I only got a week till the show I need my shit  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NorCalLux

bitch ass *****


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 11 2007, 04:22 PM~7455902
> *big ass *****
> *


white boy :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2007, 02:24 PM~7455907
> *white boy  :biggrin:
> *


palmera is a slut?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 11 2007, 04:24 PM~7455910
> *palmera is a slut?
> *


you got to see that ass though.
that shit is all nice and round mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

oh and she is 18


----------



## NorCalLux

i see a pic of her legs they look nice too


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 11 2007, 04:26 PM~7455922
> *i see a pic of her legs they look nice too
> *


damn ima see if i can get her to post some ass shots


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 10 2007, 06:15 PM~7452004
> *ALRIGHT GUYS....I NEED A PM'S FROM THE MEMBERS SINCE CASPER DONT DO NOTHING AT ALL OR PROJECTS, I NEED TO KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS ARE WORKING ON...MK'S OFF THE HOOK,BUT EVERYONE ELSE I NEED THE INFO CUZ SAN BERDO LRM IS COMING UP AND TOGETHER CAR SHOW TOO AT AZUSA,,,PICK ONE AND PM ME, I WANT TO SEE EVERYONE AT SAN DEIGO MEMBER ITS A MANDATORY SHOW BECAUSE WERE GOING TO SHOW BONES SOME LOVE SINCE HES COMEING DOWN LIKE HE SAID SO I NEED TO KNOW WHATS UP?????????COME ON PEOPLE I ALL I SEE ARE PEOPLE IN HERE BUT NO BIKES....SHOW ME YOUR WORK IN MY PM............
> *


come the fuk on shit i work my ass of to finish mine and im gettin my homie to finish his now since hes gots $$$$$$$$$


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

PICHE ERIC MAN SLOW YOUR ROLL GRANMA
:banghead:


----------



## eric ramos

fuk u puto


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## eric ramos

sup niga :wave:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 11 2007, 05:52 PM~7456747
> *fuk u puto
> *


VETE 






















A


















LA

















VERGA


















PUTA :biggrin:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 11 2007, 05:57 PM~7456770
> *sup niga :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

putas


----------



## 817Lowrider

where all my hoes at
erica victoria...


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

SHUT UP JUANNA


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 11 2007, 08:55 PM~7457079
> *SHUT UP JUANNA
> *


Is juangotti gonna have to choke a bitch


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

HAHAHAHAHAHA YOUR FUNNY

U GOT AIM JUANN


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 11 2007, 09:01 PM~7457111
> *HAHAHAHAHAHA YOUR FUNNY
> 
> U GOT AIM JUANN
> *


DAVE CHAPELLE SHOW
LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

UMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 11 2007, 09:06 PM~7457142
> *UMMMMMMMMMMMM
> *


WAYNE BRADY


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

im watching chris rock show.....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 11 2007, 09:10 PM~7457172
> *im watching chris rock show.....
> *


well 2 points for you LMAO


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2007, 07:11 PM~7457177
> *well 2 points for you LMAO
> *


X714


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 11 2007, 09:13 PM~7457186
> *X714
> *


+1


----------



## eric ramos

fuck u victor


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 11 2007, 07:21 PM~7457234
> * fuck u victor
> *


U KNO IT BABE IN SD  BUT WITOUT ART FINDING OUT


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: wtf u fuken *** comein on to me n shit wtf
remember hoe ass 50 dollars


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 11 2007, 07:25 PM~7457252
> *:rofl: wtf u fuken *** comein on to me n shit wtf
> remember hoe ass 50 dollars
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 11 2007, 09:23 PM~7457242
> *U KNO IT BABE IN SD   BUT WITOUT ART FINDING OUT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Ima brake him off real bad LMAO


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 11 2007, 07:26 PM~7457262
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


but members candy paint no half assed shit


----------



## socios b.c. prez

(\__/)
(='.'=)
(")_(")


----------



## 817Lowrider

(\__/)
(='.'=)
(")_(")
(\__/)
(='.'=)
(")_(")
(\__/)
(='.'=)
(")_(")
(\__/)
(='.'=)
(")_(")


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 11 2007, 07:28 PM~7457273
> *but members candy paint no half assed shit
> *


----------



## eric ramos

show chrome 2 bitch not a single flat twisted part on it 2


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 11 2007, 08:05 PM~7457568
> *show chrome 2 bitch not a single flat twisted part on it 2
> *


CALM DOWN


----------



## eric ramos

if not these standards no 50 dollars


----------



## NaturalHighII

WAS UP PPL. GOOD NEWS. TX,NM,LPC PLAQUES ARE DONE. TEXAS WILL GET SHIPPED OUT TOMMORROW. NM AN LPC WILL GET SHIPPED OUT FRIDAY


----------



## eric ramos

n my parts homie?


----------



## NaturalHighII

let me call and check on those


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 11 2007, 10:11 PM~7457629
> *WAS UP PPL. GOOD NEWS. TX,NM,LPC PLAQUES ARE DONE. TEXAS WILL GET SHIPPED OUT TOMMORROW. NM AN LPC WILL GET SHIPPED OUT FRIDAY
> *


I luv you
:worship:


----------



## NaturalHighII

om homie, dont go there, love is a big word.lol


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 11 2007, 08:17 PM~7457691
> *let me call and check on those
> *


so u can send the plaka n parts at same time n u dont have to ship 2 times n shit u kno cus i hate gettin sperate packages


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 11 2007, 10:21 PM~7457731
> *om homie, dont go there, love is a big word.lol
> *


thats why i said luv lmao 
aye bros 4 life though


----------



## eric ramos

CASPER PM ME STOP IGNORING ME


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 11 2007, 11:35 PM~7458411
> *CASPER PM ME STOP IGNORING ME
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 
LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 11 2007, 08:35 PM~7458411
> *CASPER PM ME STOP IGNORING ME
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2007, 02:06 PM~7455829
> *she loves red fool and the "gangst" red look lol
> do you think it will go with my bike or should I have 1 made
> *


red? nortenos? who is a norteno?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Mar 11 2007, 09:43 PM~7458505
> *red? nortenos? who is a norteno?
> *


 :angry: no varrios here!  :0 we're LOWRIDERS  :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Mar 11 2007, 11:43 PM~7458505
> *red? nortenos? who is a norteno?
> *


na this chick i know and cutty is trying to efuck her just giving him the low down on what she likes lol



on another note whats up man


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 11 2007, 08:35 PM~7458411
> *CASPER PM ME STOP IGNORING ME
> *


 :angry: :nono: :nono:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2007, 09:46 PM~7458546
> *na this chick i know and cutty is trying to efuck her just giving him the low down on what she likes lol
> on another note whats up man
> *


oh that's cool.. nothing man, just chilling here in Cali, bored as fuck!lol... :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Mar 11 2007, 11:51 PM~7458600
> *oh that's cool.. nothing man, just chilling here in Cali, bored as fuck!lol... :cheesy:
> *


already homie and cutty still aint getting the e-pussy lol


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2007, 09:52 PM~7458611
> *already  homie and cutty still aint getting the e-pussy lol
> *


 :roflmao: 
I hope he gets layd real soon!


----------



## NaturalHighII

sup putos


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 12 2007, 12:14 AM~7458790
> *sup putos
> *


nothing bro just hella bored


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 9 2007, 07:38 PM~7447757
> *where did you get that, that's a local flyer?
> *


shows n events


----------



## NaturalHighII

cool, cool. dam its like extra boring and im like fucking hungry


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 11 2007, 09:16 PM~7458813
> *shows n events
> *


Whats up homie. How ya been?


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 12 2007, 12:18 AM~7458827
> *Whats up homie. How ya been?
> *


hes prolly mad


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2007, 09:18 PM~7458834
> *hes prolly mad
> *


pissed off about something.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 12 2007, 12:19 AM~7458842
> *pissed off about something.
> *


like always
LOL


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2007, 09:18 PM~7458827
> *Whats up homie. How ya been?
> *


ive been aight i guess
was up raul how u been i just got home from fresno


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 11 2007, 09:22 PM~7458872
> *ive been aight i guess
> was up raul how u been i just got home from fresno
> *


Whats in fresno? Your there all the time now huh.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2007, 09:25 PM~7458895
> *Whats in fresno? Your there all the time now huh.
> *


all my family is there everyone moved from oxnard to fresno so there all over there now and my parents just bought a house today over there so idk


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 11 2007, 09:28 PM~7458924
> *all my family is there everyone moved from oxnard to fresno so there all over there now and my parents just bought a house today over there so idk
> *


Are you going to move? Fresno chapter? :dunno:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2007, 09:30 PM~7458941
> *Are you going to move? Fresno chapter?  :dunno:
> *


naw whe aint moving they just bought it cause theyr gonna go up in value then maybe theyll sell it or just for us to stay there everytime whe go there


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 12 2007, 12:32 AM~7458965
> *naw whe aint moving they just bought it cause theyr gonna go up in value then maybe theyll sell it or just for us to stay there everytime whe go there
> *


*BALLIN!!!!*


----------



## NaturalHighII

straight baller right there


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 11 2007, 09:32 PM~7458965
> *naw whe aint moving they just bought it cause theyr gonna go up in value then maybe theyll sell it or just for us to stay there everytime whe go there
> *


Can I crash there he next time theres a show?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2007, 09:43 PM~7459056
> *Can I crash there he next time theres a show?
> *


there building it from the ground up brand new house


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 11 2007, 09:44 PM~7459061
> *there building it from the ground up brand new house
> *


Is that a no? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 12 2007, 12:44 AM~7459061
> *there building it from the ground up brand new house
> *


*BALLIN!!!!*
X2


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2007, 09:45 PM~7459072
> *Is that a no?  :dunno:
> *


you can when its built


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 11 2007, 09:44 PM~7459061
> *there building it from the ground up brand new house
> *


ira, dam, straight ballin, nect thing you know hes gonna say, oh my dad just pulled up with the 07 escalade sitting on 28s


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 11 2007, 09:52 PM~7459136
> *ira, dam, straight ballin, nect thing you know hes gonna say, oh my dad just pulled up with the 07 escalade sitting on 28s
> *


naw foo just my trucks getting painted idk wat color to fucken paint it


----------



## NaturalHighII

im telling you, dont hide angel i see u


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 11 2007, 09:47 PM~7459092
> *you can when its built
> *


----------



## Artistic3

HAS ANYBODY HEARD FROM ART


----------



## Artistic3

ANY BODY HEARD FROM ART.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Artistic3_@Mar 11 2007, 10:21 PM~7459276
> *HAS ANYBODY HEARD FROM ART
> *


naw that foo dont call any of us 
i try calling him his phone goes right to the machine
u need anything homie?


----------



## Artistic3

JUST WANTED TO TALK TO HIM


----------



## Artistic3

SO HOW'S YOUR BIKE COMING ALONG


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 9 2007, 08:17 AM~7441560
> *projects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 58,804 125 2.05%
*D_LUXURIOUS	Nov 2002 17,807 122 2.00%* 
luxuriousloc's Jun 2006 13,201 108 1.77%
juangotti Jul 2006 4,275 76 1.25%
vengence Sep 2005 8,965 75 1.23%
*socios b.c. prez Sep 2003 19,595 73 1.20%*
GRINGO_CONNECT Jul 2006 1,625 53 0.87%
Anteazy Dec 2004 2,962 52 0.85%
Ox-Roxs Mar 2006 2,859 46 0.75%
let_it_go


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 12 2007, 11:24 AM~7460790
> *:wave:
> *


sup home slice


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 12 2007, 09:25 AM~7460797
> *sup home slice
> *


SUP HOME SKILET




ANY PICS OF THE BIKE
:biggrin:


----------



## casper805

MANDITORY
April 1, 2007--Oxnard, CA--Classified Ventura and Progressives CC's Brings the 805 its 2nd annual kick back and Easter hop. LOCATION-Oxnard Beach Park 1601 South Harbor Blvd.10am to 2pm. Feel free to bring your grills and lounge chairs. Trophy for the most club paricipation. (The most baskets!) We will be gathering up Easter baskets for the children of the community in need.Once again we want to make sure the kids have a fun Easter with a bit of help from the lowrider community. All baskets will be donated to the RESCUE MISSION ALLIANCE of Oxnard, To contribute other donations call (805) 487-1234 Hop will begin at 12:OO noon.Pleaser register for the hop in your category the day of the event. Single, Double, & Radical $10 donation or Easter basket.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

HEY ISNT THAT WERE ART MEET U GUYS TO OPEN THAT CHAPTER UMMMM


WHO DO I TALK TO ABOUT GETTING AN OC PLAQUE MADE UP....


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 12 2007, 08:40 AM~7460863
> *HEY ISNT THAT WERE ART MEET U GUYS TO OPEN THAT CHAPTER UMMMM
> WHO DO I TALK TO ABOUT GETTING AN OC PLAQUE MADE UP....
> *


YEA THATS THE DAY WHE STARTED THE CHAPTER THATS GONNA BE ONE YEAR FOR US NOW 
JUST GIVE ROGER THE MONEY FOR THE PLAQUE


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 12 2007, 09:42 AM~7460880
> *YEA THATS THE DAY WHE STARTED THE CHAPTER THATS GONNA BE ONE YEAR FOR US NOW
> JUST GIVE ROGER THE MONEY FOR THE PLAQUE
> *


DAMM A YEAR.....IT WAS WAT $55 OR WAT I DNT REMBER :uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 12 2007, 08:42 AM~7460890
> *DAMM A YEAR.....IT WAS WAT $55 OR WAT I DNT REMBER :uh:
> *


YEA 55


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 12 2007, 11:38 AM~7460858
> *MANDITORY
> *


 :uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 12 2007, 08:44 AM~7460903
> *:uh:
> *


FOR CALI CHAPTERS PUTO


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 12 2007, 11:45 AM~7460913
> *FOR CALI CHAPTERS PUTO
> *


oh :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 12 2007, 08:45 AM~7460914
> *oh :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 12 2007, 09:43 AM~7460895
> *YEA 55
> *


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

REGENCY RIDER


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 12 2007, 11:46 AM~7460917
> *:biggrin:
> *


i was bout to type, man I cant keep cant afford to be trying to go to cali every couple months


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 12 2007, 08:47 AM~7460926
> *REGENCY RIDER
> *


FROM SANTANA CC


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

WATS UP WIT THE CAR WOLFIE :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 12 2007, 08:47 AM~7460931
> *i was bout to type, man I cant keep cant afford to be trying to go to cali every couple months
> *


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 12 2007, 09:47 AM~7460932
> *FROM SANTANA CC
> *


  THAT FOO'S CAR IS PRETTY CLEAN WHEN I LEFT THE CLUB IT WAS IN THE SHOP I WONDER WAT IT LOOKS LIKE NOW :uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 12 2007, 08:48 AM~7460941
> *  THAT FOO'S CAR IS PRETTY CLEAN WHEN I LEFT THE CLUB IT WAS IN THE SHOP I WONDER WAT IT LOOKS LIKE NOW :uh:
> *


IS YOUR BIKE DONE?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 12 2007, 09:49 AM~7460951
> *IS YOUR BIKE DONE?
> *


 :biggrin: PM SENT :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 12 2007, 11:54 AM~7460982
> *:biggrin:  PM SENT :angry:
> *


I need to run for president :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 12 2007, 08:57 AM~7460998
> *I need to run for president   :biggrin:
> *


lol ull get assasinated the first day


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 12 2007, 11:59 AM~7461006
> *lol
> *


 :angry: 
I would be a good president


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 12 2007, 11:59 AM~7461006
> *lol ull get assasinated the first day
> *


by my own club aye mundo


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 12 2007, 09:00 AM~7461011
> *:angry:
> I would be a good president
> *


whos gonna be the first lady art lol


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 12 2007, 09:00 AM~7461016
> *by my own club aye mundo
> *


yea whe will get eric to do it lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 12 2007, 12:01 PM~7461022
> *whos gonna be the first lady art lol
> *


whos your 1st lady "zig"
and eric in monica :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 12 2007, 09:02 AM~7461030
> *whos your 1st lady "zig"
> and eric in monica :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


wat?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 27 2007, 08:14 PM~7103892
> *better wipe that shit off you face :scrutinize:
> before I leave your face like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you member casper


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 12 2007, 09:10 AM~7461089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: u still looking at pics of lil kids :uh: ur gonna turn into r.kelly


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 12 2007, 12:11 PM~7461096
> *:uh:  u still looking at pics of lil kids  :uh:  ur gonna turn into r.kelly
> *


you a dumb ass i found it while was looking for a previous post :twak:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 10 2007, 06:15 PM~7452004
> *ALRIGHT GUYS....I NEED A PM'S FROM THE MEMBERS SINCE CASPER DONT DO NOTHING AT ALL OR PROJECTS, I NEED TO KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS ARE WORKING ON...MK'S OFF THE HOOK,BUT EVERYONE ELSE I NEED THE INFO CUZ SAN BERDO LRM IS COMING UP AND TOGETHER CAR SHOW TOO AT AZUSA,,,PICK ONE AND PM ME, I WANT TO SEE EVERYONE AT SAN DEIGO MEMBER ITS A MANDATORY SHOW BECAUSE WERE GOING TO SHOW BONES SOME LOVE SINCE HES COMEING DOWN LIKE HE SAID SO I NEED TO KNOW WHATS UP?????????COME ON PEOPLE I ALL I SEE ARE PEOPLE IN HERE BUT NO BIKES....SHOW ME YOUR WORK IN MY PM............
> *


  i fixed my display looks clean im geting my parts done :biggrin: and im geting my 16 mild painted.................................ey art i need to talk to you about the air brush that i need on my tank :biggrin:  ..............................and roger im going to send you sum pics of the parts that i need to get cromed so you can give me some prices :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 12 2007, 08:38 AM~7460858
> *MANDITORY
> April 1, 2007--Oxnard, CA--Classified Ventura and Progressives CC's Brings the 805 its 2nd annual kick back and Easter hop. LOCATION-Oxnard Beach Park 1601 South Harbor Blvd.10am to 2pm. Feel free to bring your grills and lounge chairs. Trophy for the most club paricipation. (The most baskets!) We will be gathering up Easter baskets for the children of the community in need.Once again we want to make sure the kids have a fun Easter with a bit of help from the lowrider community. All baskets will be donated to the RESCUE MISSION ALLIANCE of Oxnard, To contribute other donations call (805) 487-1234 Hop will begin at 12:OO noon.Pleaser register for the hop in your category the day of the event. Single, Double, & Radical $10 donation or Easter basket.
> *


Manditory, wtf. I aint going, i know that for a fact. Why cuz i can only ask for 1 day off a month and the day for that month will be the 15th for San Bernardino


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 12 2007, 01:11 PM~7462692
> *Manditory, wtf. I aint going, i know that for a fact. Why cuz i can only ask for 1 day off a month and the day for that month will be the 15th for San Bernardino
> *


NO MAMES GUEY


----------



## casper805

ERIC-SQUARE TWISTED HANDLEBARS
MONCHIS-TRIPLE TWISTED FORKS 
ROGER-144 FANS
JESSE-144 REGULARS
FRANKIE-144 FANS
OSO- TRIPPLE TWISTED FORKS
2$HORT-TRIPLE TWISTED HANDLEBARS
MK-SPRING
JUANGOTTI-I FORGOT 
ANGEL-????????
zigs-tripple twisted forks
WHO AM I MISSING??????


----------



## NaturalHighII

no mamo guey,lol, im not gonna go


----------



## the bone collector

:wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 12 2007, 01:42 PM~7462894
> *no mamo guey,lol, im not gonna go
> *


ASK ANGEL WAT HE WANTS
AND WHO ELSE AM I MISSING THATS ON HERE ON LIL


----------



## NaturalHighII

my other member from here also is included


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Mar 12 2007, 01:44 PM~7462916
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

hey was up bone, ey one of my members wanted to know how much would it be for a sissy bar set only thats shaped liek a question. hes doing a riddler theme. he wants it raw and in two pieces


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 12 2007, 01:45 PM~7462926
> *my other member from here also is included
> *


layitlow members only


----------



## NaturalHighII

he is fool, i think,


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 12 2007, 05:46 PM~7462935
> *hey was up bone, ey one of my members wanted to know how much would it be for a sissy bar set only thats shaped liek a question. hes doing a riddler theme. he wants it raw and in two pieces
> *


 and tall ,and thickness of steel?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 12 2007, 01:48 PM~7462948
> *he is fool, i think,
> *


 :0 lol


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 12 2007, 01:21 PM~7462772
> *ERIC-SQUARE TWISTED HANDLEBARS
> MONCHIS-TRIPLE TWISTED FORKS
> ROGER-144 FANS
> JESSE-144 REGULARS
> FRANKIE-144 FANS
> OSO- TRIPPLE TWISTED FORKS
> 2$HORT-TRIPLE TWISTED HANDLEBARS
> MK-SPRING
> JUANGOTTI-I FORGOT
> ANGEL-????????
> WHO AM I MISSING??????
> *


you missing art, victor


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 12 2007, 01:49 PM~7462964
> *you missing art, victor
> *


art already got his 
and victor no entiende to leave the name in his sig so no agara nada si no lo tiene


----------



## NaturalHighII

well he wants it from the frame to come up to around the height of the seat. the loop from the question to come up above the seat about 3-4 inches, and the thickness, well whats good, 1/8",3/16",1/4"


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey casper nevermind on them fans


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 12 2007, 01:52 PM~7462985
> *ey casper nevermind on them fans
> *


ok then wat do u want?


----------



## NaturalHighII

well,idk a spring, i guess


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 12 2007, 05:50 PM~7462971
> *well he wants it from the frame to come up to around the height of the seat.  the loop from the question to come up above the seat about 3-4 inches, and the thickness, well whats good, 1/8",3/16",1/4"
> *


 I'll pm you a price ..............  I'll make a couple small demo pieces but I'm thinking you might want to go a little thicker


----------



## NaturalHighII

ive never done custom parts. so i dont know exactly the thickness of parts yet.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 12 2007, 01:54 PM~7463001
> *well,idk a spring, i guess
> *


----------



## NaturalHighII

HERE ARE THE PLAQUES OF NM,TX, AND LPC


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 12 2007, 02:11 PM~7463120
> *HERE ARE THE PLAQUES OF NM,TX, AND LPC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## casper805

u like ur plaka eric?


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## eric ramos

: eric ramos, casper805, ZIGS805, ERIC805

:werd: ther is an other eric :rofl: damn its a small word lol


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 12 2007, 03:42 PM~7463334
> *
> *


 :machinegun:  
^ <<<<<<<<<<<<ERIC


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 12 2007, 02:44 PM~7463340
> *: eric ramos, casper805, ZIGS805, ERIC805
> 
> :werd: ther is an other eric :rofl: damn its a small word lol
> *


i think its the one from lompoc


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE

> _Originally posted by G~TIMES~4~LIFE_@Mar 12 2007, 02:18 PM~7462353
> *NEW SHOW DATE: SUNDAY, MAY 20, 2007</span>
> *


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY ANYONE KNOWS JUANGOTTIS ADDRESS??? IF SO, PM IT TO ME. AND EY MK, WAS UP WITH MIKE, WHEN DO YALL WANT TO DO THE BANNER AND WHEN DOES HE WANT HES PLAQUE??? LET ME KNOW WHENEVER YOU GUYS READY, AND ALSO WITH WHAT WE TALKED ABOUT...I DONT THINK YOU REMEMBER


----------



## eric ramos

damn i dont have juans sorry homie


----------



## casper805

school is fucken boring


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:roflmao: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :angel: :wave: :rofl:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 12 2007, 02:21 PM~7462772
> *ERIC-SQUARE TWISTED HANDLEBARS
> MONCHIS-TRIPLE TWISTED FORKS
> ROGER-144 FANS
> JESSE-144 REGULARS
> FRANKIE-144 FANS
> OSO- TRIPPLE TWISTED FORKS
> 2$HORT-TRIPLE TWISTED HANDLEBARS
> MK-SPRING
> JUANGOTTI-I FORGOT
> ANGEL-????????
> zigs-tripple twisted forks
> BABOSO HYDROS-16" FORKS WITH THE FLAT TWIST SUPPORT BARS
> WHO AM I MISSING??????
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

sup ppl


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 12 2007, 09:18 PM~7466195
> *sup ppl
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

dam i thought no one was online, hey ozzy i see you, wheres the set of fenders you owe me???


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 12 2007, 09:22 PM~7466231
> *dam i thought no one was online, hey ozzy i see you, wheres the set of fenders you owe me???
> *


 :angry:


----------



## NaturalHighII

all of you guys where hiding huh??


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 12 2007, 08:24 PM~7466259
> *all of you guys where hiding huh??
> *


NAW CHAT


----------



## NaturalHighII

oih ok. hey monchis you read my pm


----------



## ozzylowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 13 2007, 02:22 PM~7466231
> *dam i thought no one was online, hey ozzy i see you, wheres the set of fenders you owe me???
> *


i didnt even know i owed you a set, whats your name and how did u pay ?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 12 2007, 09:57 AM~7460998
> *I need to run for president  :biggrin:
> *


VOTE FOR PEDRO (i mean juan)!!LOL..
hell no! only if u lived in Cali, cuz most of the members r in Cali & the club started HERE!!!lol..


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Mar 12 2007, 09:29 PM~7466320
> *VOTE FOR PEDRO (i mean juan)!!LOL..
> hell no! only if u lived in Cali, cuz most of the members r in Cali & the club started HERE!!!lol..
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

you got my pm's???

ozzy & monchis


----------



## casper805

I FINALY GOT MY FRAME SANDED DOWN NOW I GOTTA FIND A GOOOD PAINTER


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## NaturalHighII

right here casper, ill get it paint it


----------



## ozzylowrider

Post a pic of it all sanded casper


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 12 2007, 08:52 PM~7466504
> *Post a pic of it all sanded casper
> *


I CANT FIND MY FUCKEN CAMERA :angry:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 12 2007, 08:52 PM~7466503
> *right here casper, ill get it paint it
> *


HOW MUCH?


----------



## NaturalHighII

what do you want on it


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 12 2007, 08:56 PM~7466554
> *what do you want on it
> *


ROOTBEER BROWN FLAKED OUT AND PATTEREND OUT


----------



## Lil Spanks

bicth azz ****** :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

bitch ass art


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 12 2007, 08:59 PM~7466583
> *ROOTBEER BROWN FLAKED OUT AND PATTEREND OUT
> *


Just like Juan gotti. :uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 12 2007, 09:20 PM~7466753
> *Just like Juan gotti.  :uh:
> *


i chose that color way back before he did n u know it :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 12 2007, 09:21 PM~7466763
> *i chose that color way back before he did n u know it  :angry:
> *


So now me and juan are liers huh. Is this about my time in prison?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 12 2007, 09:23 PM~7466780
> *So now me and juan are liers huh. Is this about my time in prison?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: o shit the glasses came off lol


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 12 2007, 10:27 PM~7466819
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  o shit the glasses came off lol
> *


bahahaha they sure did they came flying off too


----------



## socios b.c. prez

and I also spit my gum out.


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 12 2007, 09:31 PM~7466342
> *you got my pm's???
> 
> ozzy & monchis
> *


Simon Roger


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Mar 12 2007, 09:35 PM~7466885
> *Simon Roger
> *


u havent been on here in along time puto were u been ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 12 2007, 06:38 PM~7463735
> *EY ANYONE KNOWS JUANGOTTIS ADDRESS??? IF SO, PM IT TO ME. AND EY MK, WAS UP WITH MIKE, WHEN DO YALL WANT TO DO THE BANNER AND WHEN DOES HE WANT HES PLAQUE??? LET ME KNOW WHENEVER YOU GUYS READY, AND ALSO WITH WHAT WE TALKED ABOUT...I DONT THINK YOU REMEMBER
> *


pm sent


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 12 2007, 09:48 PM~7466977
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u like it?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 12 2007, 09:50 PM~7466491
> *I FINALY GOT MY FRAME SANDED DOWN NOW I GOTTA FIND A GOOOD PAINTER
> *


u had one.. but someone fucked it up


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 13 2007, 12:49 AM~7466983
> *u like it?
> *


its aight
:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2007, 12:49 AM~7466987
> *u had one.. but someone fucked it up
> *


dont worry bro your painting mine as soon as socios is done


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 12 2007, 09:49 PM~7466987
> *u had one.. but someone fucked it up
> *


 :0


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 12 2007, 09:49 PM~7466987
> *u had one.. but someone fucked it up
> *


do i still get the hook up?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 13 2007, 01:05 AM~7467065
> *do i still get the hook up?
> *


nope its a TEXAS thang :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 12 2007, 10:07 PM~7467071
> *nope its a TEXAS thang :biggrin:
> *


este guey


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Mar 12 2007, 10:54 PM~7467014-->
> 
> 
> 
> dont worry bro your painting mine as soon as socios is done
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by socios b.c. [email protected] 12 2007, 10:56 PM~7467028
> *:0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> <!--QuoteBegin-casper805_@Mar 12 2007, 11:05 PM~7467065
> *do i still get the hook up?
> *


i dunno.. do u..


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 13 2007, 01:07 AM~7467073
> *este guey
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mG3SANQZNwM
yahhh guey
lmao


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAq3hWBlalU
boomp boomp
LMAO


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sT66fnzQ-Bs
blasssssssssssssssssstoce


lmao


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 12 2007, 10:10 PM~7467083
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mG3SANQZNwM
> yahhh  guey
> lmao
> *


 :uh: thats old


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

HEY HOMIE DO YOU HAVE THE ANSWER OF MY QUESTION ABOUT THE CLUB HOMIE SI O NO??


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Mar 12 2007, 10:13 PM~7467099
> *HEY HOMIE DO YOU HAVE THE ANSWER OF MY QUESTION ABOUT THE CLUB HOMIE SI O NO??
> *


qual ?


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

THAT QUESTION IF FOR CASPER HOMIES


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

ABOUT THE CHAPTER IN SAC


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofCQ6rQQPg4
one more


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Mar 12 2007, 10:15 PM~7467109
> *ABOUT THE  CHAPTER IN SAC
> *


u never got back to me homie pero when ur ready hit me up n whe will talk enserio about it


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

SIMON HOMIE STAY UP LOKO ESPERO Y QUE PUEDAMOS ASER OTRO QUE NO


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Mar 12 2007, 10:20 PM~7467134
> *SIMON HOMIE STAY UP LOKO ESPERO Y QUE PUEDAMOS ASER OTRO QUE NO
> *


simon homie when ur ready whos doing your bike?


----------



## casper805




----------



## eric ramos

this lompoc?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 13 2007, 12:48 AM~7466977
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 13 2007, 12:53 AM~7467415
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no thats the homies from buellten :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

one day my chaps gonna have a cruise like that


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 12 2007, 10:49 PM~7466987
> *u had one.. but someone fucked it up
> *


 :loco:  :loco:  

UM I WONDER WHO THAT WAS


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 13 2007, 11:43 AM~7468862
> *:loco:    :loco:
> 
> UM I WONDER WHO THAT WAS
> *


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :scrutinize:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 13 2007, 09:51 AM~7468894
> *hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :scrutinize:
> *


HMMMMMMMMMM I BET HE IS IN THE LA CHAPTER :wow: :rofl:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Mar 13 2007, 09:18 AM~7468698
> *no thats the homies from buellten :biggrin:
> *


dam were all ways crusing :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

DAM LPC CHAP IS COMING UP, WAS UP PPL


----------



## NorCalLux

bah


----------



## casper805

March 24, 2007--Oxnard, CA--Second chance ministry is hosting a car show location 1601 Pacific Avenue. Live entertainment by Brenton Wood. Featured Guest-Danny Trejo(Con Air, Heat) Trophies, DJ, Admission free. For more info Mike Gonzalez (805)844-2009.



April 1, 2007--Oxnard, CA--Classified Ventura and Progressives CC's Brings the 805 its 2nd annual kick back and Easter hop. LOCATION-Oxnard Beach Park 1601 South Harbor Blvd.10am to 2pm. Feel free to bring your grills and lounge chairs. Trophy for the most club paricipation. (The most baskets!) We will be gathering up Easter baskets for the children of the community in need.Once again we want to make sure the kids have a fun Easter with a bit of help from the lowrider community. All baskets will be donated to the RESCUE MISSION ALLIANCE of Oxnard, To contribute other donations call (805) 487-1234 Hop will begin at 12:OO noon.Pleaser register for the hop in your category the day of the event. Single, Double, & Radical $10 donation or Easter basket.



April 8, 2007--Ojai, CA--Nite Life VC and Cruisers Car Clubs presents Soule Park Easter Bash #4. BBQ all car clubs welcome. Fun and games for the whole family. Easter egg hunt. For more info Mundo(805)651-4402 or Alex(805)407-7065.



April 28, 2007--Santa Barbara, CA--Brown Sensations Car Club is sponsoring a car show for the students of La Cumbre HighS chool in order for them to go to Washington DC. Trophies, entertainment, food and fun. For more info Tino Hererra (805)895-9622.



April 29, 2007--Oxnard, CA--Classified Car Club VC presents car show/concert at Performing Arts Center. Radio station q-104.7 FM on hand. For more info Sonia (805)750-9938.



May 5, 2007--Oxnard, CA--Cruisers Car Clubs BBQ bash at Beck park in Oxnard. All car clubs invited. For more info Alex(805)407-7065.



May 20, 2007--San Fernando, CA--San Fernando Little League along with Goodtimes Car Club SFV presents 2nd annual car show and hop at Pioneer Park North Harding Ave and Glenoaks Blvd. Trophies for various classes. Vendor booths avaliable. Cash prizes for hop. Hop sponsored by Black Magic Hydraulics. More info Jesse(818)455-1912 or Angel (818)535-3023.



June 3, 2007--Santa Barbara, CA--Nite Life CC presents their Annual Carshow to be held at the Earl Warren Showgrounds. Live entertainment. Indoor/outdoor event. Trophies for all classes. Cash prizes for arena car hop. Vendor booths available. Beer garden. More info coming up.



June 30, 2007--Long Beach, CA--Victor the Trophy Guy presents "A Fun Filled Day For The Whole Family" Car Show to be held at Veterans Stadium in Long Beach. For updates, visit www.thetrophyguy.com or myspace.com/thetrophyguy. or track it on www.laitlow.com. More info (310)938-9400.


----------



## casper805

ERIC-SQUARE TWISTED HANDLEBARS
MONCHIS-TRIPLE TWISTED FORKS 
ROGER-SPRING
JESSE-144 REGULARS
FRANKIE-144 FANS
OSO- TRIPPLE TWISTED FORKS
2$HORT-TRIPLE TWISTED HANDLEBARS
MK-SPRING
JUANGOTTI-SQUARE TWISTED FORKS
ANGEL-????????
zigs-tripple twisted forks
BABOSO HYDROS-16" FORKS WITH THE FLAT TWIST SUPPORT BARS


IS THAT EVERYONE?
WAT THE FUCK DOES ANGEL WANT?


----------



## ozzylowrider

Make sure you send those pictures to my email eric


----------



## NorCalLux

forgot me


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 13 2007, 03:11 PM~7470901
> *Make sure you send those pictures to my email eric
> *


didnt he send them last night?


----------



## NorCalLux

erics slower then a turtle that lil shit dont do shit


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 13 2007, 03:12 PM~7470910
> *erics slower then a turtle that lil shit dont do shit
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ozzylowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 14 2007, 09:11 AM~7470906
> *didnt he send them last night?
> *


He gave up half way coz it was taking to dam long on his shit dial up. I need it soon so i can go get a poster made up fr selling my fenders :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 13 2007, 03:22 PM~7470970
> *He gave up half way coz it was taking to dam long on his shit dial up. I need it soon so i can go get a poster made up fr selling my fenders  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: THEE ARTISTICS, You Don't Even Know

............................................^^^^^^^^^^^^^^............................. :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 13 2007, 03:56 PM~7471179
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: THEE ARTISTICS, You Don't Even Know
> 
> ............................................^^^^^^^^^^^^^^............................. :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


x2


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 13 2007, 04:57 PM~7471187
> *x2
> *


X3


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 13 2007, 03:58 PM~7471191
> *X3
> *


x5


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 13 2007, 04:59 PM~7471194
> *x5
> *


100000000 more than you. :cheesy: i win


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

did you call bone?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 13 2007, 03:59 PM~7471198
> *100000000 more than you. :cheesy: i win
> *


100000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 13 2007, 05:00 PM~7471206
> *100000000000000000000000000000000000000
> *


un chingo mas que tu i win again....


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 13 2007, 04:00 PM~7471204
> *did you call bone?
> *


about the trike kit n wat else?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 13 2007, 04:01 PM~7471212
> *un chingo mas que tu i win again....
> *


vete a la verga puto


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

and an average on forks,sissy bar,sencer lift,handles,and braces engraved....


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 13 2007, 04:02 PM~7471225
> *and an average on forks,sissy bar,sencer lift,handles,and braces engraved....
> *


eso no me digiste guey


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 13 2007, 04:02 PM~7471225
> *and an average on forks,sissy bar,sencer lift,handles,and braces engraved....
> *


ontan los desighns?


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

pero ya te lo dije...lol your gonna call him right now?


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 13 2007, 05:04 PM~7471243
> *ontan los desighns?
> *


i know pero nadamas quiero un estimate...


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 13 2007, 04:05 PM~7471246
> *pero ya te lo dije...lol your gonna call him right now?
> *


le pregunto manana


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

no puedes ahorita guey?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 13 2007, 04:07 PM~7471262
> *no puedes ahorita guey?
> *


no contesta


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

esta online?


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

:biggrin:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

sup cutty puto..........


----------



## NorCalLux

sup fro ass bitch


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 13 2007, 04:09 PM~7471282
> *esta online?
> *


no


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

oh ok....


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 13 2007, 04:10 PM~7471292
> *sup fro ass bitch
> *


why you change your name?


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 13 2007, 05:11 PM~7471303
> *why you change your name?
> *


was tired of the old one :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 13 2007, 04:12 PM~7471315
> *was tired of the old one  :biggrin:
> *


ur an idiot


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 13 2007, 05:13 PM~7471319
> *ur an idiot
> *


hes a *** like that... :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 13 2007, 04:16 PM~7471344
> *hes a *** like i am... :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by six trey impala(tary)_@Mar 13 2007, 05:18 PM~7471351
> *me and ZIGS the other night. im the one on my knees. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


FUK HOMIE U KNOE I AINT LIKE THAT. DAMNNNNNNNNNNNN :uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 13 2007, 04:48 PM~7471510
> *FUK HOMIE U KNOE I AINT LIKE THAT. DAMNNNNNNNNNNNN :uh:
> *


 :angry: :angry: better edit that shit


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 13 2007, 05:50 PM~7471519
> *:angry:  :angry:  better edit that shit
> *


A LA VERGA DAWG!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 13 2007, 04:51 PM~7471528
> *A LA VERGA DAWG!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 13 2007, 05:54 PM~7471545
> *:angry:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 13 2007, 05:51 PM~7471528
> *A LA VERGA DAWG!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Gizmo go do ur homework right now!!!! THAT'S AN ORDER OR ELSE UR GROUNDED MISSY!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 13 2007, 04:55 PM~7471548
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 13 2007, 04:55 PM~7471550
> *Gizmo go do ur homework right now!!!! THAT'S AN ORDER OR ELSE UR GROUNDED MISSY!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:
> *


lol pinche polo


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 13 2007, 05:55 PM~7471550
> *Gizmo go do my sister right now!!!! THAT'S AN ORDER OR ELSE UR GROUNDED daddy!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:
> *


no prob homie where she at :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 13 2007, 05:56 PM~7471563
> *no prob homie where she at :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: That was a stupid come back for 1 I dont have a sister 2 ur not my daddy cause ur only like 12 3 go look up some better jokes :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 13 2007, 04:58 PM~7471577
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize: That was a stupid come back for 1 im with my sister 2 ur not my daddy ur my papi chulo 3 come spank me ive been bad
> *


dam polo


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 13 2007, 05:58 PM~7471577
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize: That was a good come back for 1 I my go bang my sister 2 ur my daddy cause ur only like awesome and 3 ur like so cool ::
> *


damn ur such a suckup


----------



## six trey impala

good one man good one


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 13 2007, 05:03 PM~7471609
> *good one man good one
> *


who?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

so wat yall doin


----------



## eric ramos

pinchie par de jotos :rofl:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 13 2007, 06:11 PM~7471669
> *pinchie par de jotos :rofl:
> *


lol


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 13 2007, 05:11 PM~7471669
> *me pican el culo un par de jotos  :biggrin:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 13 2007, 06:17 PM~7471721
> *:rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## eric ramos

pinnchie hotos


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 13 2007, 05:25 PM~7471782
> *pinnchie hotos
> *


learn how to spell


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 13 2007, 06:25 PM~7471782
> *pinnchie hotos
> *


at least we know u wont win a spelling bee :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

phuck u putos i do kno how to espell why are u putos so estupid


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 13 2007, 05:37 PM~7471875
> *phuck u putos i do kno how to espell why are u putos so estupid
> *


shu up bish


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

chatap u estupers i kno how to espell et....
and casper any body got a frame for sell for like 50 bucks


----------



## eric ramos

i do have a frame its a girl frame ill give u for free but its not nice lol


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

lol sup putos any one to chat? well if you decide to go i'll be there......


----------



## NaturalHighII

GOOD NEWS ERIC, I GOT YOUR PARTS BACK. HOPEFULLY ILL SHIP IT TOMMORROW. AND JUANGOTTI I SHIPPED YOUR PLAQUE TODAY


----------



## eric ramos

FUK YEA ANY PICS?
SEND THEM TO
OLIVIA RAMOS
2800 N STANTON
EL PASO TX 79902 
MY MOMS WORK WERE I GET ALL MY PARTS N SHIT


----------



## NaturalHighII

NOPE NO PICS


----------



## 817Lowrider

man you can upload pics on this site now :cheesy:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

how thick is that


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 14 2007, 12:52 AM~7474009
> *how thick is that
> *


i dont know socios cut it out


----------



## NaturalHighII

JUAN, U GOT MY PM?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 14 2007, 12:58 AM~7474039
> *JUAN, U GOT MY PM?
> *


yes sir thanks bro


----------



## NaturalHighII

ENJOY HOMIE, AND SPORT THAT PLAQUE THIS WEEKEND AT THE SHOW


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 14 2007, 01:13 AM~7474106
> *ENJOY HOMIE, AND SPORT THAT PLAQUE THIS WEEKEND AT THE SHOW
> *


will see
:biggrin: 











J/p
You know I rep THEE ARTISTIC to the fullest


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 13 2007, 10:17 PM~7474123
> *will see
> :biggrin:
> J/p
> You know I rep THEE ARTISTIC to the fullest
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 14 2007, 01:19 AM~7474134
> *:biggrin:
> *


wut it dew homie you pissy right now :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 13 2007, 10:20 PM~7474141
> *wut it dew homie you pissy right now  :biggrin:
> *


naw homie why u say that?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 14 2007, 01:26 AM~7474167
> *naw homie why u say that?
> *


cus you being actin like a female some times LOL :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY HOW LONG DOES IT TAKE FOR RRWAYNE TO MAKE SOME PARTS??


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 13 2007, 10:29 PM~7474189
> *EY HOW LONG DOES IT TAKE FOR RRWAYNE TO MAKE SOME PARTS??
> *


like a wek to get them shiped to u


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 13 2007, 10:28 PM~7474179
> *cus you being actin like a female some times LOL :biggrin:
> *


fuck u


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 14 2007, 01:31 AM~7474197
> *like  a wek to get them shiped to u
> *


like 2 weeks


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 14 2007, 01:32 AM~7474206
> *fuck u
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
no llores guey LMAO


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 13 2007, 10:34 PM~7474215
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> no llores guey LMAO
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 14 2007, 01:38 AM~7474232
> *:angry:
> *


did I spell that right


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 13 2007, 10:39 PM~7474241
> *did I spell that right
> *


lol yea foo i didnt even notice that lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 14 2007, 01:40 AM~7474247
> *lol yea foo i didnt even  notice that lol
> *


orale mija
:biggrin: LMAO


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 13 2007, 10:40 PM~7474251
> *orale mija
> :biggrin: LMAO
> *


lol este guey callate mija 
who u have at ur pad typing for u in spanish i know u dont kow spanish


----------



## NaturalHighII

2 MORE PAGER TILL 800


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 14 2007, 01:58 AM~7474316
> *2 MORE PAGER TILL 800
> *


i know but im tired its 2 in the morning over good night


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 13 2007, 11:01 PM~7474327
> *i know but im tired its 2 in the morning over good night
> *


lol this foo


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 14 2007, 12:04 AM~7474337
> *lol this foo
> *


Q-VO LITTLE HOMIE YOU STILL UP ESE


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Freaky~7_@Mar 14 2007, 12:06 AM~7474559
> *Q-VO LITTLE HOMIE YOU STILL UP ESE
> *


yea homie its fucken boring


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 14 2007, 01:07 AM~7474566
> *yea homie its fucken boring
> *


I FEAL YOU ON THAT SPECIALY IN HERE ITS GOTEN REALY BORING HEY IN CASE YOU DONT KNOW WHO I AM IM THE ONE THAT WENT UP TO YOU WITH MY HOMEBOY TROUBLE TO GET THE BEERS


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Freaky~7_@Mar 14 2007, 12:14 AM~7474581
> *I FEAL YOU ON THAT SPECIALY IN HERE ITS GOTEN REALY BORING HEY IN CASE YOU DONT KNOW WHO I AM IM THE ONE THAT WENT UP TO YOU WITH MY HOMEBOY TROUBLE TO GET THE BEERS
> *


ora lol the one that stuck them in the jacket lol


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 14 2007, 01:16 AM~7474586
> *ora lol the one that stuck them in the jacket lol
> *


NAA THAT WUS THE SHORT ONE LIL SILENT I WUS THE TALL ONE WITH THE GOOD TIMES JACKET


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Freaky~7_@Mar 14 2007, 12:18 AM~7474593
> *NAA THAT WUS THE SHORT ONE LIL SILENT I WUS THE TALL ONE WITH THE GOOD TIMES JACKET
> *


 :0 my bad homie now i remember its cause itt was wat 3 of u that went for the beer


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 14 2007, 01:21 AM~7474606
> *:0  my bad homie now i remember its cause itt was wat 3 of u that went for the beer
> *


SIMON TROUBLE SILENT AND ME


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Freaky~7_@Mar 14 2007, 12:32 AM~7474630
> *SIMON TROUBLE SILENT AND ME
> *


u guys coming down to more shows over here?


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 14 2007, 01:34 AM~7474632
> *u guys coming down to more shows over here?
> *


SIMON HOPEFULY


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 13 2007, 02:17 PM~7470562
> *March 24, 2007--Oxnard, CA--Second chance ministry is hosting a car show location 1601 Pacific Avenue. Live entertainment by Brenton Wood. Featured Guest-Danny Trejo(Con Air, Heat) Trophies, DJ, Admission free. For more info Mike Gonzalez (805)844-2009.
> April 1, 2007--Oxnard, CA--Classified Ventura and Progressives CC's Brings the 805 its 2nd annual kick back and Easter hop. LOCATION-Oxnard Beach Park 1601 South Harbor Blvd.10am to 2pm. Feel free to bring your grills and lounge chairs. Trophy for the most club paricipation. (The most baskets!) We will be gathering up Easter baskets for the children of the community in need.Once again we want to make sure the kids have a fun Easter with a bit of help from the lowrider community. All baskets will be donated to the RESCUE MISSION ALLIANCE of Oxnard, To contribute other donations call (805) 487-1234 Hop will begin at 12:OO noon.Pleaser register for the hop in your category the day of the event. Single, Double, & Radical $10 donation or Easter basket.
> April 8, 2007--Ojai, CA--Nite Life VC and Cruisers Car Clubs presents Soule Park Easter Bash #4. BBQ all car clubs welcome. Fun and games for the whole family. Easter egg hunt. For more info Mundo(805)651-4402 or Alex(805)407-7065.
> April 28, 2007--Santa Barbara, CA--Brown Sensations Car Club is sponsoring a car show for the students of La Cumbre HighS chool in order for them to go to Washington DC. Trophies, entertainment, food and fun. For more info Tino Hererra (805)895-9622.
> April 29, 2007--Oxnard, CA--Classified Car Club VC presents car show/concert at Performing Arts Center. Radio station q-104.7 FM on hand. For more info Sonia (805)750-9938.
> May 5, 2007--Oxnard, CA--Cruisers Car Clubs BBQ bash at Beck park in Oxnard. All car clubs invited. For more info Alex(805)407-7065.
> May 20, 2007--San Fernando, CA--San Fernando Little League along with Goodtimes Car Club SFV presents 2nd annual car show and hop at Pioneer Park North Harding Ave and Glenoaks Blvd. Trophies for various classes. Vendor booths avaliable. Cash prizes for hop. Hop sponsored by Black Magic Hydraulics. More info Jesse(818)455-1912 or Angel (818)535-3023.
> June 3, 2007--Santa Barbara, CA--Nite Life CC presents their Annual Carshow to be held at the Earl Warren Showgrounds. Live entertainment. Indoor/outdoor event. Trophies for all classes. Cash prizes for arena car hop. Vendor booths available. Beer garden. More info coming up.
> June 30, 2007--Long Beach, CA--Victor the Trophy Guy presents "A Fun Filled Day For The Whole Family" Car Show to be held at Veterans Stadium in Long Beach. For updates, visit www.thetrophyguy.com or myspace.com/thetrophyguy. or track it on www.laitlow.com. More info (310)938-9400.
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 13 2007, 02:33 PM~7470676
> *ERIC-SQUARE TWISTED HANDLEBARS
> MONCHIS-TRIPLE TWISTED FORKS
> ROGER-SPRING
> JESSE-144 REGULARS
> FRANKIE-144 FANS
> OSO- TRIPPLE TWISTED FORKS
> 2$HORT-TRIPLE TWISTED HANDLEBARS
> MK-SPRING
> JUANGOTTI-SQUARE TWISTED FORKS
> ANGEL-????????
> zigs-tripple twisted forks
> BABOSO HYDROS-16" FORKS WITH THE FLAT TWIST SUPPORT BARS
> IS THAT EVERYONE?
> WAT THE FUCK DOES ANGEL WANT?
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

a cookie


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 13 2007, 11:29 PM~7474189
> *EY HOW LONG DOES IT TAKE FOR RRWAYNE TO MAKE SOME PARTS??
> *


how much dose he charge :biggrin:cuz i need to get fork handal bars and sissy bar for my 16 inch mild


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Mar 14 2007, 11:12 AM~7475806
> *how much dose he charge :biggrin:cuz i need to get fork handal bars and sissy bar for my 16 inch mild
> *


charge me 70.00 plus shipping for my forks.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## TonyO

Here's an old school pic of Creamator for you Art. Taken at Supershow 2001. Wow its come a long way :thumbsup:

I liked that neon light he had in the center.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Mar 14 2007, 11:12 AM~7475806
> *how much dose he charge :biggrin:cuz i need to get fork handal bars and sissy bar for my 16 inch mild
> *


bone charged me 70.00 shipped for my handle bars


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

WATS UP GUYS


HEY OSO WERES MY DISC BRAKE I REALLY NEED IT NOW


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup fool


----------



## 817Lowrider

*800 bishes!!!*


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 14 2007, 09:16 AM~7475825
> *Here's an old school pic of Creamator for you Art.  Taken at Supershow 2001.  Wow its come a long way :thumbsup:
> 
> I liked that neon light he had in the center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: THAT CAME ALONG WAY


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

SUP JUAN HE BONES CHARGED U FOR HANDLE BARS WAT KIND...U GOT ANY PICS


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 14 2007, 11:18 AM~7475855
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  THAT CAME ALONG WAY
> *


I think he was being sarcastic


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 14 2007, 09:20 AM~7475870
> *I think he was being sarcastic
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Mar 14 2007, 07:20 PM~7475870-->
> 
> 
> 
> I think he was being sarcastic
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 14 2007, 07:22 PM~7475883
> *:yessad:
> *



WTF I wasn't being sarcastic :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 14 2007, 12:32 PM~7476296
> *WTF  I wasn't being sarcastic  :angry:
> *


correction. he wasn't being sarcastic
:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

got my ticketes today


----------



## casper805

for wat?


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 14 2007, 02:15 PM~7477789
> *for wat?
> *


hes goin to see the nude male dancers


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 15 2007, 02:23 AM~7478687
> *hes goin to see the nude male dancers, I'm up first tonight so I hope he leaves me another $20 in my g string tonight
> *



Cochino :twak:


JK :roflmao:


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 14 2007, 04:26 PM~7478711
> *i wana go with u too juan let me get my money
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos

otra ves pinchi par de jotos :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

eric wats up bitch roger wat u doin hoe did that hoodrat art ever make it over there


----------



## eric ramos

who called me from 714 somting somting 3821? vic or art?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 14 2007, 08:21 PM~7480471
> *who called me from 714 somting somting  3821? vic or art?
> *


wen n wat time


hey pinche eric i already figuered out the paint and who is doing it

also just need my pinche parts made up

need a design to match the theme of the bike or the flow got any ideas

just the fork and handlebars mostly


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

fuck day light savings time.


----------



## eric ramos

FUK IT  I HATE THIS SHIT


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 14 2007, 08:23 PM~7480497
> *wen n wat time
> hey pinche eric i already figuered out the paint and who is doing it
> 
> also just need my pinche parts made up
> 
> need a design to match  the theme of the bike or the flow got any ideas
> 
> just the fork and handlebars mostly
> *


pay up sucka.. im still wating


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 14 2007, 07:58 PM~7480849
> *FUK IT  I HATE THIS SHIT
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## NaturalHighII

SUP PPL


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 14 2007, 09:20 PM~7481063
> *SUP PPL
> *


q vo


----------



## eric ramos

SUP ROGER EY DONT SEND MY PARTS WITH OUT THE PLAKA SO IT BE IN ONE BOX HOMIE


----------



## NaturalHighII

NOT MUCH JUST CHILLING


----------



## NaturalHighII

ORALE PUES, ILL TRY AND SEND THEM BY THE END OF THIS WEEK, I HAVE EVERYTHING READY


----------



## NaturalHighII

ONLY PICTURE I GOT


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 14 2007, 09:19 PM~7481054
> *pay up sucka.. im still wating
> *


gotta ship it my bad


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 14 2007, 09:36 PM~7481188
> *ONLY PICTURE I GOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: 
nice bones part roger


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

hey wats up guys how is everyones bike coming along mine is finally moving.......man i waited so long for this time...cant wait till she is done up and working


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII+Mar 14 2007, 09:30 PM~7481139-->
> 
> 
> 
> ORALE PUES, ILL TRY AND SEND THEM BY THE END OF THIS WEEK, I HAVE EVERYTHING READY
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NaturalHighII_@Mar 14 2007, 09:36 PM~7481188
> *ONLY PICTURE I GOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: NICE NICE NICE OK NO RUSH HOMIE SEND IT BY END OF THIS WEEK


----------



## 817Lowrider

whats up my bros


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 14 2007, 09:43 PM~7481620
> *whats up my bros
> *


:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 15 2007, 12:50 AM~7481644
> *:wave:
> *


man usualy this thread jumps like 5 pages in a day


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

eric and victor tryin to fuk but victor cant find the hole
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9s6FrOlDKs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jWS9nccpYk


----------



## eric ramos

fuik u and good moring fukers


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 15 2007, 01:26 AM~7481792
> *eric and victor tryin to fuk but victor cant find the hole
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9s6FrOlDKs
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jWS9nccpYk
> *


LMAO


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 15 2007, 06:43 AM~7480671
> *fuck day light savings time.
> *


That's why AZ don't play that game. We stay the same time year round, we don't screw around with that chit :thumbsdown:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 14 2007, 08:58 PM~7480849
> *FUK IT  I HATE THIS SHIT
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 14 2007, 09:21 PM~7480471
> *who called me from 714 somting somting  3821? vic or art?
> *


i did bicth :angry:


----------



## noe_from_texas

yo


----------



## 817Lowrider

Got my plaque today fellas, thanks roger it looks good


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

sup mofos.......


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 15 2007, 12:18 PM~7483706
> *sup mofos.......
> *


sup jesse


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 15 2007, 09:32 AM~7483420
> *Got my plaque today fellas, thanks roger it looks good
> *


get a pic with ur fat ass holding it bah


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah get a pic with it juan


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 15 2007, 11:56 AM~7484699
> *yeah get a pic with it juan
> *


this foo u droped out of school or wat?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 15 2007, 11:09 PM~7484767
> *this foo u droped out of school or wat?
> *


Stay in school :tears:


----------



## NaturalHighII

I GOT COMPUTERS TWICE A DAY, OUT OF MY 4 PERIODS, IM ON THE INTERNET 1ST AND 4TH


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 15 2007, 11:16 PM~7484804
> *I GOT COMPUTERS TWICE A DAY, OUT OF MY 4 PERIODS, IM ON THE INTERNET 1ST AND 4TH
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## NaturalHighII

nope no dropping out for me, im a become a manager at chuke e cheese.lol


----------



## mortalkombat2

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mortalkombat2, NaturalHighII
:nicoderm:


----------



## NaturalHighII

sup homie


----------



## mortalkombat2

just feelin a lil :barf:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Mar 15 2007, 12:57 PM~7484998
> *just feelin a lil  :barf:
> *


still no school?


----------



## NaturalHighII

AGAIN???? FUCK YOU GOTTA GET OUT AZ AN COME TO CALI


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 15 2007, 01:59 PM~7485005
> *still no school?
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 15 2007, 01:59 PM~7485009
> *AGAIN???? FUCK YOU GOTTA GET OUT AZ AN COME TO CALI
> *


i think that major sickness came back again :machinegun:


----------



## NaturalHighII

HAHA,LOL, I GOT DIBS ON HIS BIKE


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 15 2007, 02:02 PM~7485035
> *HAHA,LOL, I GOT DIBS ON HIS BIKE
> *


 :angry:  :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 15 2007, 01:02 PM~7485035
> *HAHA,LOL, I GOT DIBS ON HIS BIKE
> *


lol naw whe gonna pick a name out of a hat


----------



## NaturalHighII

NOPE I ALREADY CLAIMED IT, ITS GONNA BE PART OF RZJ PRODUCTIONS,©2007


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 15 2007, 01:05 PM~7485056
> *NOPE I ALREADY CLAIMED IT, ITS GONNA BE PART OF RZJ PRODUCTIONS,©2007
> *


lol


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SUP HOMIES! :wave: 
DAMN! IT'S ALMOST PAGE =805= HELL YEAH!!


----------



## Aztecbike

WHAT YA THINK??? WILL GET BETTER PICS THIS WEEKEND!!!


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

its bad angel...


----------



## NorCalLux

nice shit the pinstripe helps alot


----------



## Aztecbike

THANKS HOMIES ...I APPRECIATED :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Mar 15 2007, 05:22 PM~7486281
> *WHAT YA THINK??? WILL GET BETTER PICS THIS WEEKEND!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my cars are better


----------



## Aztecbike

:roflmao:


----------



## NaturalHighII

SUP PUTOS


----------



## NaturalHighII

CHECK IT OUT, I WAS ABLE TO INSTAL MY NEW RADIO TODAY


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 15 2007, 08:42 PM~7487631
> *CHECK IT OUT, I WAS ABLE TO INSTAL MY NEW RADIO TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice but itll look better in my car








:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Mar 15 2007, 06:22 PM~7486281
> *WHAT YA THINK??? WILL GET BETTER PICS THIS WEEKEND!!!
> *


IF YOU WANT WE CAN SEE WHAT THE PRES OF LA CHAP WOULD THINK AND YOU KNOW....


----------



## Lil Spanks

MEMORIES.....


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 15 2007, 09:08 PM~7487888
> *MEMORIES.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u look all different in this pic art.


----------



## NaturalHighII

SHOT CALLERS SHOW, I REMEMBER THAT


----------



## Aztecbike

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 15 2007, 09:05 PM~7487865
> *IF YOU WANT WE CAN SEE WHAT THE PRES OF LA CHAP WOULD THINK AND YOU KNOW....
> *



YEAH THAT SOUNDS GREAT LET ME KNOW
ARE YOU GOING THIS SAT TO ROMANS AND CLASSIFIED SHOW?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Mar 15 2007, 09:18 PM~7487973
> *YEAH THAT SOUNDS GREAT LET ME KNOW
> ARE YOU GOING THIS SAT TO ROMANS AND CLASSIFIED SHOW?
> *


watup angel u like my car homes.....
best in the club :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aztecbike

YEAH ZIGS THOSE SHITS ARE FUCKENT TIGHT HOMIE..LOL...


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Mar 15 2007, 08:45 AM~7483121-->
> 
> 
> 
> i did bicth :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Aztecbike_@Mar 15 2007, 05:22 PM~7486281
> *WHAT YA THINK??? WILL GET BETTER PICS THIS WEEKEND!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that shit is cam out fuken clean mad props Angel


----------



## NaturalHighII

DAM I DIDNT FINISH HOOKING UP MY SOUNDS, WHY CUZ IDONT HAVE MY AMP RACK


----------



## Aztecbike

THANKS ERIC


----------



## Aztecbike

ROGER ARE YOU GONNA ROLL TO ROMANS N CLASSIFIED SHOW?


----------



## NaturalHighII

HOW FAR IS SANTA FE SPRINGS???


----------



## Aztecbike

20MINS


----------



## NaturalHighII

LETS ROLL THEN, WHAT TYPE YOU WANT TO TAKE OFF


----------



## Aztecbike

I'LL HAVE TO SEE CUZ DEY HAVE FIX MY 68 PROBABLY I HAVE TO TAKE IT TO THE SHOP AROUND 8


----------



## NaturalHighII

OH OK SO WERE JUST GONNA CHECK IT OUT, NOT SHOW


----------



## Aztecbike

WHAT YOU THINK AZTEC IS JUST THERE RESTING?


----------



## Aztecbike

I'LL CALL YOU TOMORROW ROGER LATER HOMIES


----------



## NaturalHighII

alright then


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

damn nice car....wat it do roger...mk u sick again...casper wats up...eric i see u...n i got first dibs on mk


----------



## NaturalHighII

nah homie i got dibs, well get down for it


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 15 2007, 10:22 PM~7488400
> *nah homie i got dibs, well get down for it
> *


nooooooooo i got it


----------



## NaturalHighII

WATCH THE NEXT I SEE YOU


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 15 2007, 10:16 PM~7488369
> *damn nice car....wat it do roger...n i got first dibs on mk
> *


na im ok now i went to the doctor. and shit u guys want me to die or wut? :nono:


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup bros


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Mar 15 2007, 10:51 PM~7488581
> *na im ok now i went to the doctor. and shit u guys want me to die or wut?  :nono:
> *


wtf u have homie ur always sic n shit 
and supersssssss to all the familia :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck bills :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Art you dont have to rush the shirt I am not gonna make it to the show


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

WATS UP JUAN


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 16 2007, 11:45 AM~7490440
> *WATS UP JUAN
> *


chillen bro
broke is a mofo
and i got paid yesterday


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up putos


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 16 2007, 08:23 AM~7489892
> *fuck bills :angry:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 16 2007, 01:21 PM~7491081
> *
> 
> --------------------
> THEE ARTISTICS B.C. (VENTURA COUNTY)CHAPTER
> THEE ARTISTICS B.C. (ORANGE COUNTY)CHAPTER
> THEE ARTISTICS B.C. (LOMPOC)CHAPTER
> THEE ARTISTICS B.C. (NEW MEXICO)CHAPTER
> THEE ARTISTICS B.C. (FLORIDA)CHAPTER
> THEE ARTISTICS B.C. (LOS ANGELES)CHAPTER
> THEE ARTISTICS B.C (ARIZONA) CHAPTER
> 
> *


wheres Texas chap at


----------



## NorCalLux

one in the pink the other in the stink


----------



## NaturalHighII

i thoguht there was no texas xhap, i thought you were joining with eric chap


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 16 2007, 11:55 AM~7491297
> *i thoguht there was no texas xhap, i thought you were joining with eric chap
> *


exacly


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 16 2007, 12:25 PM~7491105
> *i love pink and i always  stink
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sick six

what page 805 and no casper 805 whats up with that...


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Mar 16 2007, 06:19 PM~7493345
> *what page 805 and no casper 805 whats up with that...
> *


zigs805 homie :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 16 2007, 06:21 PM~7493353
> *zigs805 homie  :biggrin:
> *


 :machinegun: its all about casper :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 16 2007, 06:24 PM~7493370
> *:machinegun: its all about casper :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


zigs>>>>>>:machinegun::guns:+casper>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> :0 :angel:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 16 2007, 06:30 PM~7493403
> *zigs>>>>>>:machinegun::guns:+casper>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> :0  :angel:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## speedy187

artistics :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

whats up family and speedy


----------



## speedy187

chillin


----------



## speedy187

almost 806 n no casper


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Mar 16 2007, 11:51 PM~7494486
> *chillin
> *


already


----------



## speedy187

ha 806 casper didnt get to post :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Mar 16 2007, 11:54 PM~7494504
> *ha 806 casper didnt get to post :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lmao


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

i did lol :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 17 2007, 12:00 AM~7494542
> *i did but he got in trouble so he dont have a computer lol :biggrin:
> *


old ass still getting in trouble


----------



## speedy187

but ur only his shadow




























































jk :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 16 2007, 10:01 PM~7494547
> *old ass still getting in trouble
> *


juangotti wheres my sproket


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 16 2007, 10:03 PM~7494562
> *juangotti wheres my sproket
> *


 :werd: :loco:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 16 2007, 10:04 PM~7494569
> *:werd:  :loco:
> *


lol.
so wats the plan with the setup for the bak of the trike


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 16 2007, 10:05 PM~7494573
> *lol.
> so wats the plan with the setup for the bak of the trike
> *


WAT U WANT TO DO


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 16 2007, 10:18 PM~7494631
> *WAT U WANT TO DO
> *


something that would lift and drop like something tight. im gonna make a speaker box.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 17 2007, 12:03 AM~7494562
> *juangotti wheres my sproket
> *


my bad bro i completely forgot


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

lol wat type of sprokets dude


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

twsit or faced for scissor lift im talking to the guy


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 17 2007, 12:26 AM~7494668
> *lol wat type of sprokets dude
> *


its like a swirl design


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

faced how much????


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 16 2007, 10:29 PM~7494683
> *its like a swirl design
> *


fuk it....freee
any pics


----------



## 817Lowrider

almost the exact same one


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 16 2007, 10:33 PM~7494704
> *almost the exact same one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tight


----------



## 817Lowrider

i also got some mufflers,twsited struts, reg 15 inch handlebars and a springer seat post free


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 16 2007, 10:35 PM~7494719
> *i also got some mufflers,twsited struts, reg 15 inch handlebars and a springer seat post free
> *


wats struts


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 17 2007, 12:36 AM~7494722
> *wats struts
> *


suport bars for forks


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

oh never mind then


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 17 2007, 12:37 AM~7494729
> *oh never mind then
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 16 2007, 10:38 PM~7494732
> *:biggrin:
> *


anything else besides that............. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

oh yeah almost forgot
I have some sword style faced forks and matching sissy bars for free too.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 16 2007, 10:42 PM~7494747
> *oh yeah almost forgot
> I have some sword style faced forks and matching sissy bars for free too.
> *


lol hahahahahahahaaha
nice one....for realz anything else


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 17 2007, 12:43 AM~7494750
> *lol hahahahahahahaaha
> nice one....for realz anything else
> *


for got about the faced steering wheel to match


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 16 2007, 10:44 PM~7494752
> *for got about the faced steering wheel to match
> *


lol


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

so wat u doin


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 17 2007, 12:44 AM~7494754
> *lol
> *


to late victor already claimed the forks


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 16 2007, 10:45 PM~7494765
> *to late victor already claimed the forks
> *


i call sissy lol


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:uh:


> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 16 2007, 10:45 PM~7494765
> *to late victor already claimed the forks
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 16 2007, 10:46 PM~7494773
> *:uh:
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


so wat he say vic?????????


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 17 2007, 12:47 AM~7494777
> *so wat he say vic?????????
> *


victor backed out forks still up for grabs.

oh...
eric just pm me oh well
next time zig

















:biggrin: 








yeah im a asshole











:biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 16 2007, 10:49 PM~7494787
> *victor backed out forks still up for grabs.
> 
> oh...
> eric just pm me oh well
> next time zig
> :biggrin:
> yeah im a asshole
> :biggrin:
> *


i still got siisybars....lol



























:biggrin: yea u r an asshole
























and ur gay




























j/k :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: 

:biggrin: 

:biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

wat a dick juan


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 16 2007, 11:00 PM~7494857
> *wat a dick juan
> *


lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
--------- :biggrin: 
--------- :biggrin: 
--------- :biggrin: 
--------- :biggrin: 
--------- :biggrin: 
--------- :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: ---------- :biggrin: 
:biggrin: ---------- :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: ----------- :biggrin: 
:biggrin: ----------- :biggrin: 
:biggrin: ----------- :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

THEE ARTISTICS


----------



## eric ramos

***


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 17 2007, 01:08 AM~7494897
> ****
> *


that is what it was supposed to say but I fucked up so now its TA


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: ---------- :biggrin: 
:biggrin: -----------:biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: ------------:biggrin: -
:biggrin: ------------:biggrin: -
:biggrin: ------------:biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin:------------:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin:--------:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin:-----------:biggrin: 
:biggrin:----------:biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
----------- :biggrin: 
----------- :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 

:rofl:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

****! lol


----------



## eric ramos

:loco: :loco: :loco: estan bien para la chingada


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 16 2007, 11:26 PM~7495012
> *:loco:  :loco:  :loco: estan bien para la chingada
> *


that was for u eric u bish


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 17 2007, 01:26 AM~7495012
> *:loco:  :loco:  :loco: estan bien para la chingada
> *


  english
we dont speak mexican lmao




















j/p


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 16 2007, 11:32 PM~7495036
> *  english
> we dont speak mexican lmao
> j/p
> *


diho ce eres guey u bish


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 17 2007, 01:32 AM~7495042
> *diho ce eres guey u bish
> *


dirtly border jumpers lmao













j/p bro


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: pinchie par de mamones


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

i jumbed the border but u jumbed the wave "BRO". and go bak in the ocean "FREE WHEELY".



























j/p bro


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 16 2007, 11:34 PM~7495052
> *:rofl: pinchie par de mamones
> *


fuk u bish go scratch the pimpal in your ass!!!!!!!!!!!





























lol

















j/k


----------



## 817Lowrider

*STOMP THE COMP*


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 17 2007, 12:13 AM~7495144
> *STOMP THE COMP
> *


4 REALS


----------



## Artistic3

QUICK QUESTION ? WHY DO ALL YOU GUY'S TALK SO MUCH SHIT TO EACH OUTHER ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

ERIC-SQUARE TWISTED HANDLEBARS
MONCHIS-TRIPLE TWISTED FORKS
ROGER-SPRING
JESSE-144 REGULARS
FRANKIE-144 FANS
OSO- TRIPPLE TWISTED FORKS
2$HORT-TRIPLE TWISTED HANDLEBARS
MK-SPRING
JUANGOTTI-SQUARE TWISTED FORKS
ANGEL-????????*
*zigs-tripple twisted forks
BABOSO HYDROS-16" FORKS WITH THE FLAT TWIST SUPPORT BARS
IS THAT EVERYONE?
WAT THE FUCK DOES ANGEL WANT?

casper dont know what you want


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistic3_@Mar 17 2007, 02:40 AM~7495193
> *QUICK QUESTION ? WHY DO ALL YOU GUY'S TALK SO MUCH SHIT TO EACH OUTHER ?
> *


we love each other 
like family


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by Artistic3_@Mar 17 2007, 12:40 AM~7495193
> *QUICK QUESTION ? WHY DO ALL YOU GUY'S TALK SO MUCH SHIT TO EACH OUTHER ?
> *


CAUSE WE ARE FAMILY AND WE LOVE EACHOTHER


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 17 2007, 02:44 AM~7495202
> *CAUSE WE ARE FAMILY AND WE LOVE EACHOTHER
> *


x2 fagget
lmao


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 17 2007, 12:40 AM~7495194
> *ERIC-SQUARE TWISTED HANDLEBARS
> MONCHIS-TRIPLE TWISTED FORKS
> ROGER-SPRING
> JESSE-144 REGULARS
> FRANKIE-144 FANS
> OSO- TRIPPLE TWISTED FORKS
> 2$HORT-TRIPLE TWISTED HANDLEBARS
> MK-SPRING
> JUANGOTTI-SQUARE TWISTED FORKS
> ANGEL WATA FUK U WANT HOMIE.!!!!!!! FOR YOUR PART!!!!!!!!!!</span>*


----------



## Artistic3

JUST CHECKING WITH YOU GUYS, CAUSE WE DONT TALK TO EACH OTHER IN THE CAR CLUB LIKE THAT.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

PSP FOR SALE WITH A MOVIE AND NO CHARGER.( AND ERIC FOR A NIGHT)
110...................EXTRA FOR ERIC
100.......................LOWEST
PM FOR DETAILS ON ERIC


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by Artistic3_@Mar 17 2007, 12:48 AM~7495209
> *JUST CHECKING WITH YOU GUYS, CAUSE WE DONT TALK TO EACH OTHER IN THE CAR CLUB LIKE THAT.
> *


WE NOW HOMIE WE JUS FUKIN AROUND WIT EACHOTHER


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 17 2007, 12:50 AM~7495214
> *WE NOW HOMIE WE JUS FUKIN AROUND WIT EACHOTHER
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## xcuze

ola chikka!


----------



## xcuze

hahaha mga mukhang puwet!!hahaha!!
pagtpos ng bike ko panis kayo!


----------



## xcuze

+1


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistic3_@Mar 17 2007, 02:48 AM~7495209
> *JUST CHECKING WITH YOU GUYS, CAUSE WE DONT TALK TO EACH OTHER IN THE CAR CLUB LIKE THAT.
> *


were just some immature youngsters


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 17 2007, 10:54 AM~7496435
> *were just some immature youngsters
> *


you could of just tell him about you mental ilness........ :cheesy: and that you is ERICS lover...and that he cheats on you with ART and ZIGS....


----------



## xcuze

oo nga nmn


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 17 2007, 01:14 PM~7496519
> *i should have  just told him about my mental ilness........ :cheesy:  and that I am ERICS lover...and that he cheats me with ART and ZIGS....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

Q-VOLE HOMEBOYS!! :wave: 
WHEN R WE GETTING THE PARTS FROM BONE? HEY LOMPOC MEMEBERS WANT THE T-SHIRTS, WHO CAN GET EM FOR US? HOW MUCH? CUZ WE WANT TO START REPRESENTING HARD!  
=THEE ARTISTICS BIKE CLUB!=


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Mar 17 2007, 11:37 AM~7496621
> *Q-VOLE HOMEBOYS!!  :wave:
> WHEN R WE GETTING THE PARTS FROM BONE? HEY LOMPOC MEMEBERS WANT THE T-SHIRTS, WHO CAN GET EM FOR US? HOW MUCH? CUZ WE WANT TO START REPRESENTING HARD!
> =THEE ARTISTICS BIKE CLUB!=
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

WHY IS *ART* WEARING A "SHOTCALLERS BIKE CLUB" SHIRT?? :0 









 :dunno: :tears:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Mar 17 2007, 12:01 PM~7496757
> *WHY IS *ART* WEARING A "SHOTCALLERS BIKE CLUB" SHIRT?? :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:  :tears:
> *


scandalouse art.......... :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 17 2007, 12:49 AM~7495210
> *PSP FOR SALE WITH A MOVIE AND NO CHARGER.( AND ERIC FOR A NIGHT)
> 110...................EXTRA FOR ERIC
> 100.......................LOWEST
> PM FOR DETAILS ON ERIC
> *


wttf :loco: damn ferny stfu already we created a big big big topic whore me and casper did


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 17 2007, 12:04 PM~7496778
> *wttf :loco: damn ferny stfu already we created a big big big topic whore me and casper did
> *


wata fuk u talkn bout foo. get your line right u dumb ass


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

WHEN IS LOMPOC GETTING SHIRTS?  
Q-VOLE ERIC, FERNANDO & EVERYONE!! :wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

sup ******.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 17 2007, 12:16 PM~7496823
> *sup ******.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 17 2007, 12:16 PM~7496823
> *sup ******.
> *


I ain't no *****, I'm an ESE!!! get it straight ese.. Q-Vo


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

chinga tu madre "ESE"


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Mar 17 2007, 11:18 AM~7496833
> *I ain't no *****, I'm an ESE!!! get it straight ese.. Q-Vo
> *


dont give me that tone young man.....porque te parto la marde joto. :cheesy:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 17 2007, 12:26 PM~7496867
> *chinga tu madre "ESE"
> *


Vete a la verga punal!!!j/k...


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Mar 17 2007, 12:29 PM~7496877
> *Vete a la verga punal!!!j/k...
> *


lol esta chavala
j/p


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 17 2007, 12:27 PM~7496869
> *dont give me that tone young man.....porque te parto la marde joto. :cheesy:
> *


I was just saying... pues caile homie!! :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

yu want frech fry?

yes my friends are fine.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Mar 17 2007, 11:30 AM~7496883
> *I was just saying... pues caile homie!!  :cheesy:
> *


ill meet you after school in the field. :angry:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 17 2007, 12:31 PM~7496889
> *yu want frech fry?
> 
> yes my friends are fine.
> *


welhome to yak i tha box how may i khill u!!!
u want sheez on your yumbo yack.
y u no sey soda estupid


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Mar 17 2007, 11:01 AM~7496757
> *WHY IS *ART* WEARING A "SHOTCALLERS BIKE CLUB" SHIRT?? :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:  :tears:
> *


 I GUESS SHOTCALLERS KNOW HOW TO TREAT A LADY. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 17 2007, 12:33 PM~7496894
> *ill meet you after school in the field. :angry:
> *


alright, but damn fool u're getting all serius! :roflmao:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 17 2007, 12:35 PM~7496906
> *I GUESS SHOTCALLERS KNOW HOW TO TREAT A LADY. :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 burnedddddddddddd :burn:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Mar 17 2007, 12:36 PM~7496910
> *alright, but damn fool u're getting all serius!  :roflmao:
> *


i mochis is shitting bricks............ :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SUP FAMILIA! :wave:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 17 2007, 12:37 PM~7496923
> *i mochis is shitting bricks............ :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HELL NO HOMEBOY!!! :uh:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Mar 17 2007, 12:38 PM~7496927
> *SUP FAMILIA!  :wave:
> *


watup brik shitter


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Mar 17 2007, 11:36 AM~7496910
> *alright, but damn fool u're getting all serius!  :roflmao:
> *


i was fukin around....its okay you can stop shivering now. :0


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Mar 17 2007, 12:39 PM~7496930
> *HELL NO HOMEBOY!!! :uh:
> *


eeeeeeeeeeeee yea u where fu u where hugin yur teddy bear :0 :0


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 17 2007, 12:39 PM~7496932
> *i was fukin around....its okay you can stop shivering now. :0
> *


WUT?!? FUCK THAT! :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

monchis got scared.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Mar 17 2007, 12:41 PM~7496938
> *WUT?!? FUCK THAT! :cheesy:
> *


 hno:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 17 2007, 12:40 PM~7496935
> *eeeeeeeeeeeee yea u where fu u where hugin yur teddy bear :0  :0
> *


FUCK THAT! :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Mar 17 2007, 11:41 AM~7496938
> *WUT?!? FUCK THAT! :cheesy:
> *


ill catch you in the streets.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 17 2007, 12:43 PM~7496949
> *ill catch you in the streets.
> *


me 2 fu ill catch u slippin homie!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 17 2007, 12:43 PM~7496949
> *ill catch you in the streets.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

ey homie!!!....you got a nice bike....let me have it....bitch give me your shit before i fuck you up....


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 17 2007, 12:46 PM~7496958
> *ey homie!!!....you got a nice bike....let me have it....bitch give me your shit before i fuck you up....
> *


hahahahaa......its ok hes my maid..........BITCH U LEAVE ME ILL KIL U *****!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 17 2007, 12:46 PM~7496958
> *ey homie!!!....you got a nice bike....let me have it....bitch give me your shit before i fuck you up....
> *


HAHA, THAT'S WUT U GONNA SAY WHE U SEE ME ON THE STREETS? :uh: TRUCHA WITH THA FILERO...


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Mar 17 2007, 12:48 PM~7496964
> *HAHA, THAT'S WUT U GONNA SAY WHE U SEE ME ON THE STREETS? :uh:  TRUCHA WITH THA FILERO...
> *


UR TOO SHORT TO EVEN HOLD ONE FOO!!! AND U DONT GOT THE BALLS TO EVEN STABB A TREE FOO 
HAHAHHAHA\
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Mar 17 2007, 11:48 AM~7496964
> *HAHA, THAT'S WUT U GONNA SAY WHE U SEE ME ON THE STREETS? :uh:  TRUCHA WITH THA FILERO...
> *


you a joke lil *****.


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 17 2007, 12:49 PM~7496970
> *UR TOO SHORT TO EVEN HOLD ONE FOO!!! AND U DONT GOT THE BALLS TO EVEN STABB A TREE FOO
> HAHAHHAHA\
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FUCK U!!! PINCHE SKATER!!! WITH UR DC SHOES ND SPIKY HAIR!J/P... GO SUCK A DICK!!! :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

should I sell this frame
its a 67 schwinn
i put skirts on it too


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 17 2007, 12:50 PM~7496974
> *you a joke lil *****.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 17 2007, 11:49 AM~7496970
> *UR TOO SHORT TO EVEN HOLD ONE FOO!!! AND U DONT GOT THE BALLS TO EVEN STABB A TREE FOO
> HAHAHHAHA\
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


000000000000000000!!! :0


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 17 2007, 12:50 PM~7496974
> *you a joke lil *****.
> *


CALLING U OUT MONCHIS
:buttkick: 
^ AND^ SCHWIN
^
MONCHIS


----------



## eric ramos

monchiessssssssssssssssssssssss te amooooooooooooooooooooooo
pero no soy punial como ese ferny


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

monchis shankin fools with his dildo. :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 17 2007, 02:52 PM~7496981
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should I sell this frame
> its a 67 schwinn
> i put skirts on it too
> *


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 17 2007, 12:52 PM~7496981
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should I sell this frame
> its a 67 schwinn
> i put skirts on it too
> *


HOW MUCH?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 17 2007, 12:53 PM~7496989
> *monchiessssssssssssssssssssssss te amooooooooooooooooooooooo
> pero soy punial como tu. pero ferny is me daddy. and he slaps me for not using "PROACIVE".....
> *


damn


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 17 2007, 12:53 PM~7496989
> *monchiessssssssssssssssssssssss te amooooooooooooooooooooooo
> pero no soy punial como ese ferny
> *


I know homie, me too..  but I'm straight ese!


----------



## 817Lowrider

I dont know should I sell it


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 17 2007, 12:54 PM~7496993
> *monchis shankin fools with his dildo. :0
> *


lol he be like foo give mo yo money.... and then he be like swooosh ***** i told u not to mess wit me...... and then he be stikin it in his ass like always thennn.....
eric comes and they have a CUM party


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

fukin ****.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> I know homie, me too..    but I'm to gay
> 
> 
> 
> fuk
Click to expand...


----------



## GrimReaper

wats good ARTISTICS


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 17 2007, 11:57 AM~7497007
> *lol he be like foo give mo yo money.... and then he be like swooosh ***** i told u not to mess wit me...... and then he be stikin it in his ass like always thennn.....
> eric comes and they have a CUM party
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos

zigs respect ur elders hoe 
monchies were in the fuken hell is ur frame :uh: 
juan homie aint that red primer frame ur nephewes? 
76 i love u :yes: :rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 17 2007, 02:59 PM~7497016
> *wats good THEE ARTISTICS
> *


exactly that


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

monchis got raned out the block. :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 17 2007, 03:00 PM~7497027
> *zigs respect ur elders hoe
> monchies were in the fuken hell is ur frame :uh:
> juan homie aint that red primer frame ur nephewes?
> 76 i love u :yes: :rofl:
> *


fool I told you he did not want it
he wanted back his maroon lowrider collection frame that I gave him


----------



## eric ramos

FUCK DAY LITE SAVINGS TIME :yes:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 17 2007, 01:00 PM~7497027
> *zigs respect ur elders hoe
> monchies were in the fuken hell is ur frame :uh:
> juan homie aint that red primer frame ur nephewes?
> 76 i love u :yes: :rofl:
> *


for one u dont act old i act older then u lol........get laid
2nd mochis stuk it up his ass
and juan y u sellin the frame
and lastly ur gay for lovin 76


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 17 2007, 12:00 PM~7497027
> *76 i love u :yes:
> *


wtf?¿


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 17 2007, 01:02 PM~7497037
> *fool I told you he did not want it
> he wanted back his maroon lowrider collection frame that I gave him
> *


DAMN THAT SUCKS WELL U SOULD GIVE IT THE KRYLON SPECIAL 
FROM THEM CANDY PAINT CANS IN WALLYWORD LIKE 5 CANS MAKE A GOOD BIKE AND THEY CANDY LOL 
WASENT THIS BIKE GOING TO BE STREET MADE?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 17 2007, 01:01 PM~7497035
> *monchis got raned out the block. :0
> *


for trying to stick the landlord wit his dildo


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 17 2007, 03:03 PM~7497043
> *for one u dont act old i act older then u lol........get laid
> 2nd mochis stuk it up his ass
> and juan y u sellin the frame
> and lastly ur gay for lovin 76
> *


maybe not sure yet


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 17 2007, 01:04 PM~7497051
> *maybe not sure yet
> *


oh


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 17 2007, 03:04 PM~7497048
> *DAMN THAT SUCKS WELL U SOULD GIVE IT THE KRYLON SPECIAL
> FROM THEM CANDY PAINT CANS IN WALLYWORD LIKE 5 CANS MAKE A GOOD BIKE AND THEY CANDY LOL
> WASENT THIS BIKE GOING TO BE STREET MADE?
> *


yeah it was maybe
I dont know
I need to fucus on DEEP BROWN


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 17 2007, 01:05 PM~7497055
> *yeah it was maybe
> I dont know
> I need to fucus on DEEP BROWN
> *


tight


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 17 2007, 01:03 PM~7497043
> *for one u dont act old i act older then u lol........get laid
> 2nd mochis stuk it up his ass
> and juan y u sellin the frame
> and lastly ur gay for lovin 76
> *


FUK U BITCH UR LIKE 14 I HAVENT GOTTEN LAID CUS IM UGLY :yessad:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 17 2007, 01:05 PM~7497055
> *yeah it was maybe
> I dont know
> I need to fucus on DEEP BROWN*


:werd: THAT IS TRU  :yes: 
U GOTS TO BE FLOZZIN TEXAS STLYE IN HTOWN SHOW :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

<span style='color:red'>*DEEP BROWN JULY 07
"ARE YOU READY?"*


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 17 2007, 12:03 PM~7497043
> *for one u dont act old i act older then u lol........get laid
> *


ERIC GOT OWNED!!!! K.O


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 17 2007, 01:04 PM~7497049
> *for trying to stick the landlord wit his dildo
> *


FUCK U, STOP RUNNING UR MOUTH HOMIE... :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

YALL LIL YOUNGSTER JUST BE DOING THE WIGGLE IN THE PUSSY ANY WAY NONE OF YALL LIL ASSES REALY EVEN KNOW HOW TO FUCK
AND ZIG, JUST CUS CASPER LET YOU PLAY "JUST THE TIP" DONT MEAN YOUR NOT A VIRGIN.
LMAO









AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:wow:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

ALRATOZ, I GOTTA GO WITH MY HOMIES... LATERZ..

=THEE ARTISTICS B.C. LOMPOC CHAPTER=
-FUCK THE REST!=


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 17 2007, 01:11 PM~7497089
> *YALL LIL YOUNGSTER JUST BE DOING THE WIGGLE IN THE PUSSY ANY WAY NONE OF YALL LIL ASSES REALY EVEN KNOW HOW TO FUCK
> AND ZIG, JUST CUS CASPER LET YOU PLAY "JUST THE TIP" DONT MEAN YOUR NOT A VIRGIN.
> LMAO
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


homie iv been laid dawg. i knoe hw to fuk homie. especially to them oldies dawg


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Mar 17 2007, 12:12 PM~7497094
> *ALRATOZ, I GOTTA GO WITH MY HOMIES... LATERZ..
> *


gangbangin? :0


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 17 2007, 01:16 PM~7497110
> *gangbangin? :0
> *


naw, just to kick it... I don't gangbang... :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 17 2007, 03:08 PM~7497066
> *<span style='color:red'>DEEP BROWN JULY 07
> "ARE YOU READY?"
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Mar 17 2007, 12:18 PM~7497117
> *naw, just to kick it... I don't gangbang... :uh:
> *


no i meant gangbanging like running a train on you. :0


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Mar 17 2007, 01:18 PM~7497117
> *naw, just to kick it... I don't gangbang... :uh:
> *


liar u use to thnx to my brothers.


----------



## eric ramos

ART U ***** 
:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

im on my way up north...im in la


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 17 2007, 01:29 PM~7497156
> *im on my way up north...im in la
> *


where u headin to


----------



## eric ramos

TO MONTEREY?


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 17 2007, 01:30 PM~7497160
> *where u headin to
> *


monterey for the show tomrow im gettin packed up to leave bring n early tomrow


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 17 2007, 01:31 PM~7497164
> *monterey for the show tomrow im gettin packed up to leave bring n early tomrow
> *


tight


----------



## eric ramos

:werd:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

damnnnnnn


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 17 2007, 06:07 PM~7497725
> *:wave:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## 817Lowrider

<------ my new avitar


----------



## NorCalLux

u a smut


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 17 2007, 06:42 PM~7497875
> *u a smut
> *


your white Nortanyo


----------



## NorCalLux

are u mad?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 17 2007, 06:44 PM~7497885
> *are u mad?
> *


I am disappointed not mad


----------



## NorCalLux

to bad fat boy


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 17 2007, 03:35 PM~7497845
> *<------ my new avitar
> *


its gay.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 17 2007, 06:56 PM~7497926
> *its gay.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 17 2007, 04:01 PM~7497942
> *:werd:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 17 2007, 03:08 PM~7497066
> *<span style='color:red'>DEEP BROWN JULY 07
> "ARE YOU READY?"
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

PSP FOR SALE $110 
COMWS WITH A MOVIE 
BUT NO CHARGER.....USEUALLY COST $15 BUCKS
COMES WITH CASE


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 17 2007, 06:18 PM~7498457
> *PSP FOR SALE $110
> COMWS WITH A MOVIE
> BUT NO CHARGER.....USEUALLY COST $15 BUCKS
> COMES WITH CASE
> *


trade for any of my parts?


----------



## eric ramos

hmmm avitar is ok i ges 
and cutty likes in the but


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 17 2007, 08:03 PM~7498664
> *trade for any of my parts?
> *


WAT PARTS :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 17 2007, 10:03 PM~7498664
> *trade for any of my parts?
> *


no sell those parts for money to fix your bike


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

damn homie!! I love it!!! when am I getting it?? I can't wait to cruise with it!!! yeah!!! :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Mar 18 2007, 12:06 AM~7499623
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn homie!! I love it!!! when am I getting it?? I can't wait to cruise with it!!! yeah!!!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


you gonna get jumped for it........and they gonna put insteand of lompoc .....bakers....


----------



## NaturalHighII

.>>>>323<<<<.


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 18 2007, 12:25 AM~7499669
> *you gonna get jumped for it........and they gonna put insteand of lompoc .....bakers....
> *


I know huh!! fuck that!!lol... so when r u starting the Bakersfield Chapter??
fool get sum homies to join from there!


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 18 2007, 12:30 AM~7499680
> *.>>>>323<<<<.
> *


Hey Roger how am I gonna get my plaque??


----------



## NaturalHighII

ah not sure, i think angel is gonna take it


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 18 2007, 12:37 AM~7499697
> *ah not sure, i think angel is gonna take it
> *


at the next show? when??


----------



## NaturalHighII

im not sure, hey cuz im in a good mood, you guys are gonna get to see a sneak picture of my frame.


----------



## NaturalHighII

nevermind my phone wouldnt upload the pix


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 18 2007, 12:40 AM~7499710
> *nevermind my phone wouldnt upload the pix
> *


  :tears:


----------



## Lil Spanks

im up here right across from the show at the hotel partying with the streetlow crew and its 3 in the moring


----------



## NorCalLux

bah humbug


----------



## Lil Spanks

cuz thats how i roll


----------



## NorCalLux

im leavin in a hour


----------



## Lil Spanks

shit im still up


----------



## GrimReaper

wats up guys


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 18 2007, 08:03 AM~7499995
> *wats up guys
> *


*THEE ARTISTICS*


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 18 2007, 03:29 AM~7499877
> *im up here right across from the show at the hotel partying with the streetlow crew and its 3 in the moring
> *


Damn homie, u were having fun without me :tears: lol... hey don't forget to post up sum pics of the show  :nicoderm:


----------



## eric ramos

art dont get to fuked up ey cus u goign to have a big ass hangover and a dildoe in ur ass :rofl:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

PSP FOR SALE


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 18 2007, 11:29 AM~7500958
> *art dont get to fuked up ey cus u goign to have a big ass hangover and a dildoe in ur ass :rofl:
> *


and all nutted....... :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 18 2007, 03:28 PM~7501409
> *PSP FOR SALE
> *


send me some pics zig


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 18 2007, 05:11 PM~7502307
> *send me some pics zig
> *


postm laterz


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 18 2007, 07:35 PM~7503054
> *postm laterz
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 18 2007, 07:42 PM~7503093
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## noe_from_texas

what's up


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 18 2007, 07:43 PM~7503106
> *what's up
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 18 2007, 09:44 PM~7503112
> * :
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas

yo


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 18 2007, 09:56 PM~7503209
> *yo quero taco bell
> *


----------



## xcuze

B>PSP!10$


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by xcuze_@Mar 18 2007, 08:05 PM~7503296
> *B>PSP!10$
> *


WAT


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 18 2007, 10:10 PM~7503344
> *WAT
> *


copy my idea puta
with the avi :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 18 2007, 08:11 PM~7503352
> *copy my idea puta
> with the avi :biggrin:
> *


YEA LOL :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

fuk i am dizzy


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 18 2007, 08:12 PM~7503369
> *fuk i am dizzy
> *


FROM WAT BLOWIN TOO MUCH


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 18 2007, 10:12 PM~7503360
> *YEA LOL :biggrin:
> *


i am glad you look up to me mijo
if you be good we can stop and get you some candy o.k. mijo


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 18 2007, 08:13 PM~7503380
> *i am glad you look up to me mijo
> if you be good we can stop and get you some candy o.k. mijo
> *


VETA A LA VERGA GUEY......
I LOOK UP TO MY SELF AND U CANT AFORD CANDY PANSON


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 18 2007, 10:15 PM~7503394
> *VETA A LA VERGA GUEY......
> I LOOK UP TO MY SELF AND U CANT AFORD CANDY PANSON
> *


yah mijo no candy for you or your big sister erica


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 18 2007, 08:15 PM~7503406
> *yah mijo no candy for you or your big sister erica
> *


OH SHUT UP GRANPA AND RUN ON A TRIDMILL


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 18 2007, 10:17 PM~7503433
> *OH SHUT UP GRANPA AND RUN ON A TRIDMILL
> *


yah mijo yah 
weres your prima
lol casperia


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 18 2007, 08:18 PM~7503439
> *yah mijo yah
> weres your prima
> lol casperia
> *


LOL


----------



## eric ramos

:yes: :loco:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 18 2007, 08:55 PM~7503768
> *:yes: :loco:
> *


weres my pics


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 18 2007, 10:59 PM~7503793
> *weres my pics
> *


x2


----------



## NorCalLux

Art left as soon as the awards were done he was mad


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 18 2007, 08:59 PM~7503802
> *Art left as soon as the awards were done he was mad
> *


ill make him happy wen he gets here


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 18 2007, 11:00 PM~7503807
> *
> ill make him happy wen he gets here
> *


*WTF!!!*


----------



## eric ramos

wat happend to art n vic fukc ur self


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 18 2007, 09:02 PM~7503816
> *wat happend to art n vic fukc ur self
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: were my pics


----------



## NaturalHighII

WATTS UP PUTOS


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 18 2007, 09:04 PM~7503832
> *WATTS UP PUTOS
> *


*LETS TAKE A WALK*


----------



## NorCalLux

it was nice to meet u art n to see sexia was such a gift from heavn


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 18 2007, 09:05 PM~7503845
> *it was nice to meet u art n to see THATS MY FUTURE LADY*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 18 2007, 11:06 PM~7503858
> *THATS MY FUTURE LADY
> *


 :loco:


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 18 2007, 09:06 PM~7503858
> *THATS MY FUTURE LADY
> *


im sure everyone thinks that :0 ur not the only one


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 18 2007, 08:06 PM~7503858
> *THATS MY FUTURE LADY
> *


bitch is skinnyer than cutty. and she looks like drag queen.


----------



## NaturalHighII

LETS TAKE A WALK THEN


----------



## eric ramos

roger wer my parts?


----------



## NaturalHighII

HERE AT HOME, I HAVENT HAD A CHANCE TO SHIP THEM, I HAVENT EVEN FINISH PUTTING MY SOUNDS SINCE THURSDAY NIGHT


----------



## eric ramos

damn workin hard huh 
atlest try to ship somtime this week


----------



## NaturalHighII

ILL TRY MYBEST


----------



## eric ramos

if not fuck it just get me them here before the damn month then


----------



## 817Lowrider

Whats up my bros


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 19 2007, 09:40 AM~7506255
> *Whats up my bros
> *


*u turn me on :biggrin: *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 19 2007, 11:43 AM~7506278
> *WTF!!!</span>*


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 19 2007, 09:45 AM~7506292
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>u knoooo u likeded it*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 19 2007, 11:46 AM~7506301
> *I DO NOT LIKEDED IT YOU ***!!!</span>*


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 19 2007, 09:48 AM~7506313
> * :tears: :tears: ok i understand u are all art's and erics :angry: *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 19 2007, 11:52 AM~7506346
> *<span style='font-family:Courier'>NO NO NO
> I AM NOT A HOMOSEXUAL PUTA*


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 19 2007, 12:43 PM~7506278
> *u turn me on :biggrin:
> *


u a fukin ****


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 19 2007, 12:02 PM~7506411
> *im a fukin ****
> *


I know



lol


















j/p


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 19 2007, 10:36 AM~7506611
> *I know im a fat fuck that smells like cahcah
> lol
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 19 2007, 12:38 PM~7506625
> *i am a bitch ass nortanyo who likes fucking eric
> *


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 19 2007, 10:41 AM~7506647
> *i like to eat animals poon and masterbate on eric
> *


----------



## eric ramos

wtf/? its the other way around :rofl: :loco:


----------



## NorCalLux

why did u go to school *** eric


----------



## eric ramos

SPRING BREAK HOESSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Lil Spanks

this is for eric


----------



## NorCalLux

peerkin nipples


----------



## Lil Spanks

ME AND HOMEBOY AND THE MODEL


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 19 2007, 03:00 PM~7508249
> *this is for eric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: HEHEHHEHE FOR ME ALL MINESSSS LOL


----------



## NaturalHighII

post the rest fucking art


----------



## Lil Spanks

THIS IS THE MODEL I HUNG OUT WITH SAT NIGHT..BIG UPS TO HERE AND ROBERT


----------



## eric ramos

COCHINO ART U BANGED IT HUH :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

SHE WAS ANOTHER ONE I MET SUN MORING.....PRINCESS FORM SAN JOSE


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

you know he did.......


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 19 2007, 03:08 PM~7508279
> *:cheesy: HEHEHHEHE FOR ME ALL MINESSSS LOL
> *


 she stoled 2 grapes from the store and hid them in her bra..lol :cheesy:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 19 2007, 03:22 PM~7508328
> *COCHINO ART U BANGED IT HUH :rofl:
> *


nah he did not meet cutty...... :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

HOMEGIRL AND HER FRIEND.....AND ERIC NO I DIDNT BICTH..


----------



## Lil Spanks

eric ramos, CHILLY WILLY, THEE ARTISTICS, NorCalLux

I SEE YOU CUTTY


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

any boob pics? lol


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 19 2007, 03:29 PM~7508369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow thats awsome artie... :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## Lil Spanks

MY HOMEBOY AND PRINCESS IN THE RIGHT


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 19 2007, 03:27 PM~7508354
> *HOMEGIRL AND HER FRIEND.....AND ERIC NO I DIDNT BICTH..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CUS DAMN UR GAY SHIT U DID NOT HIT THAT CULOTE THAT BITCH HAD SHIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTT JJOTO LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

MY HOMEBOY WAS PIMPIN.....AND ERIC .....I BANG UR SIS BICTH..LOL SHE GAVE ME CRABS :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:cheesy:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

lol is that a member or wat?


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 19 2007, 03:35 PM~7508404
> *MY HOMEBOY WAS PIMPIN.....AND ERIC .....I BANG UR SIS BICTH..LOL SHE GAVE ME CRABS  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE ONE IN RED HAS NICE TITS
AND U NEVER BANGED LUCY LOL :rofl: U CAN ONLY WISH :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

THIS WAS COOL


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:0


----------



## Lil Spanks

I FOUND CASPER AND VIC.....LOL


----------



## GrimReaper

nice pixs art


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 19 2007, 02:41 PM~7508433
> *I FOUND CASPER AND VIC.....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 19 2007, 03:35 PM~7508404
> *MY HOMEBOY WAS PIMPIN.....AND ERIC .....I BANG UR SIS BICTH..LOL SHE GAVE ME CRABS  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


there was alot of young girls dressed like hoes


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 19 2007, 06:43 PM~7508460
> *there was alot of young girls dressed like hoes
> *


thos r the best :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 19 2007, 02:43 PM~7508460
> *there was alot of young girls dressed like hoes
> *


your point is.....


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 19 2007, 03:44 PM~7508465
> *thos r the best :biggrin:
> *


if your still a kid


----------



## Lil Spanks

I WAS SICK GOING UP THERE


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 19 2007, 02:45 PM~7508476
> *if your still a kid
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 19 2007, 04:43 PM~7508460
> *there was alot of young girls dressed like hoes
> *


TRUE, I SEEN SOME UGLY ONES TOO


----------



## eric ramos

THIS FUKER WAS U LIKE THIS IN THE WAY :barf:  LOL


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:0 


> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 19 2007, 02:46 PM~7508490
> *TRUE, I SEEN SOME UGLY ONES TOO
> *


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 19 2007, 03:46 PM~7508486
> *  :dunno:
> *


WE ARE NIYEVE N HORNY :rofl: TATS THE POINT IS IT?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 19 2007, 03:46 PM~7508490
> *TRUE, I SEEN SOME UGLY ONES TOO
> *


too many ugly ones


----------



## Lil Spanks

MZSEXIA BEHIND US FOLLOWING US


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 19 2007, 03:49 PM~7508511
> *MZSEXIA BEHIND US FOLLOWING US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i didn't even see that bitch :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 19 2007, 02:49 PM~7508508
> *WE ARE NIYEVE N HORNY :rofl: TATS THE POINT IS IT?
> *


fuck yea :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 19 2007, 03:54 PM~7508543
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHIT I WISH MOUNTAINS HERE WAS AS NICE LIKE THAT HERE ITS JUST DESERT


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 19 2007, 03:57 PM~7508559
> *SHIT I WISH MOUNTAINS HERE WAS AS NICE LIKE THAT HERE ITS JUST DESERT
> 
> *


CAS UR A ****** FOO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

LA MIGRA SHIT RUN








DID ERIC FORGET HIS THONG AGAIN


----------



## eric ramos

NO SHIT IM IN THE DESERT AND LIKE 20 MINUTES AWAY FROM MEXICO  JUARITOS PUTOS


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 19 2007, 03:51 PM~7508522
> *i didn't even see that bitch :angry:
> *


she was all over ur bike fool haha 

mz sexia gets thumbs up from me


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 19 2007, 03:35 PM~7508404
> *MY HOMEBOY WAS PIMPIN.....AND ERIC .....I BANG UR SIS BICTH..LOL SHE GAVE ME CRABS  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fool was tryin to holla at the one in red n shit shut him down she coverd her tits and gave him a dirty look bahahahahah


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 19 2007, 04:03 PM~7508604
> *she was all over ur bike fool haha
> mz sexia gets thumbs up from me
> *


i seen the pics but not the bitch


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 19 2007, 05:03 PM~7508604
> *she was all over my bike fool haha
> 
> mz sexia gets thumbs up from me from u know where
> *


 :0


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 19 2007, 04:04 PM~7508612
> *fool was tryin to holla at the one in red n shit shut him down she coverd her tits and gave him a dirty look bahahahahah
> *


the one in back with the had batwords n all black shirt hahah


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 19 2007, 04:04 PM~7508615
> *i seen the pics but not the bitch
> *


she was coverd with horney basterds n in her booth


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 19 2007, 04:06 PM~7508629
> *she was coverd with horney basterds n in her booth
> *


and you were one of them


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 19 2007, 05:06 PM~7508629
> *i was coverd with horney basterds n in the bathroom
> *


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 19 2007, 04:07 PM~7508635
> *and you were one of them
> *


pretty much n the rest of the bike members :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

mee too


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 19 2007, 03:46 PM~7508490
> *TRUE, I SEEN SOME UGLY ONES ID LIKE TO FUCK
> *


----------



## Aztecbike

ALL I NEED IS TO TAKE PICS IN THE SUN SO YA CAN SEE THE CANDY!!! EVERYTIME I TAKE PICS OF IT IS FUCKEN CLOUDY OR LATE.
WHAT YA THINK OF THE L.A.???


----------



## eric ramos

cAnDy PaInT :yes: fuk yea damn angel that bitch is clean


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 19 2007, 06:41 PM~7509637
> *cAnDy PaInT :yes: fuk yea damn angel i want u bad
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Mar 16 2007, 08:54 PM~7494504
> *ha 806 casper didnt get to post :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

CASPER HOW FAR WAY IS THIS FROM U

900 Graves Avenue 
Oxnard, CA 93030


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 19 2007, 06:19 PM~7510004
> *CASPER HOW FAR WAY IS THIS FROM U
> 
> 900 Graves Avenue
> Oxnard, CA 93030
> *


not far why?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

quote=casper805,Mar 19 2007, 07:23 PM~7510044]
not far why?
[/quote]
*UMMMM I MIGHT HAVE TO VISIT UR ASS THEN....................






U STILL GOT ARTS STEERING WHEEL*


----------



## casper805

> quote=casper805,Mar 19 2007, 07:23 PM~7510044]
> not far why?


*UMMMM I MIGHT HAVE TO VISIT UR ASS THEN....................
U STILL GOT ARTS STEERING WHEEL*
[/quote]
yea you wana buy it?
who lives there?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> *UMMMM I MIGHT HAVE TO VISIT UR ASS THEN....................
> U STILL GOT ARTS STEERING WHEEL*


yea you wana buy it?
who lives there?
[/quote]
YEA HOW MUCH











N I GOTTA TO GO TO A BASEBALL FACILITY UP THERE ON SAT


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 19 2007, 06:19 PM~7510004
> *CASPER HOW FAR WAY IS THIS FROM U
> 
> 900 Graves Avenue
> Oxnard, CA 93030
> *


o yea theres a car show on saturday brenton wood is gonna be here angels coming down 2.
hit me up after 9 and ill tell u a price for it


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 19 2007, 07:32 PM~7510134
> *o yea theres a car show on saturday brenton wood is gonna be here angels coming down to hit me up after 9 and ill tell u a price for it
> *


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Mar 19 2007, 04:58 PM~7508902
> *ALL I NEED IS TO TAKE PICS IN THE SUN SO YA CAN SEE THE CANDY!!!  EVERYTIME I TAKE PICS OF IT IS FUCKEN CLOUDY OR LATE.
> WHAT YA THINK OF THE L.A.???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN ANGEL!!! FUCKEN' CLEAN!! I LOVE UR CAR, WHEN R WE GOING CRUISING AGAIN?? :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

How are all my bros doing on this nice tuesday morning


----------



## GrimReaper

wats gud juan


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 20 2007, 11:42 AM~7513854
> *wats gud juan
> *


chillen fool


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: sup juan how are u today :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 20 2007, 11:55 AM~7513953
> *:wave: sup juan how are u today :biggrin:
> *


what you doing home little man


----------



## eric ramos

lil? shit im short but im not lil :tears: 
na i dont trip 
berly woke the fuk up going to the postoffice rite now to send some parts n shit u kno how it goes


----------



## eric ramos

damn its empty here today lol
n on another note more parts send to engraver all i need is these parts n plating and im done with the fuken bike for this year
next year is wen the fun beguins


----------



## NorCalLux

******


----------



## eric ramos

yay


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## NaturalHighII

sup ppl


----------



## eric ramos

supers mk


----------



## NaturalHighII

WAS UP WITH "SUPERS", EY ERIC YOUR ON SPRING BREAK??? YO TODAVIA NO, AND WHEN I DO GO ON IT, IMMA WORK. ON MONDAY I HAVE TO GO IN AT 4AM-1PM


----------



## eric ramos

ye im hella bored lol i just been sketchin all day today fuck noting to do lol
this weekend atest im a go write fuk yea lol


----------



## NaturalHighII

OH ORALE, NAH WELL TODAY MY POPS IS GONNA GO PICK UP HIS NEW CAR, AN 07 TAHOE. AND ME WELL IMMA START DRIVING HOPEFULLY. MY CAR, THE ONE ON MY MYSPACE PAGE, WHATYOU THINGK ERIC???


----------



## eric ramos

fuck o7 shit bitch u foooos is ballinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
no mames neta


----------



## NaturalHighII

YEAH FOOL, YOU KNOW HOW LA CHAPTER ROLLS. NEXT THING IS THE 22s OR IF I CONVINCE MY DAD, 24s. BUT I DONT REALLY CARE ABOUT THAT CAR, I CARE ABOUT MY 69 NOVA, THE ONE ON MY PAGE. THATS MY BABY RIGHT THERE.


----------



## eric ramos

ye i seen ur nova u have that shit bumpin que no last time u posted all the shit u going to get for it


----------



## NaturalHighII

I GOT EVERYTHING ALREADY, BUT I HAVENT INSTALLED IT ALL, JUST THE SPEAKERS, WITH A BS 200 WATT AMP THAT MAKES MY CAR SHAKE LIKE A MOTHA, NAH BUT I GOT RESPECT FOR THAT LIL AMP. IT WAS MY FIRST ONE LIEK 5 YEARS AGO, AND ITS BEEN FAITHFUL, NEVER BLOWN OR ANYTHING. I GOT MY DYNAMAT TOO, THAT SHIT HELPS ALOT. BUT MY OLDIES LOVE THROWING BASS THROUGH THAT 24+^2" PORT


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

my ship of lava is off to body work tommorow.


----------



## eric ramos

que?


----------



## Lil Spanks

uffin:


----------



## eric ramos

monchies how ur bikea puto


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## Lil Spanks

haaaa puto...........................bicth


----------



## eric ramos

ey artie :wave: how ur bike 2
fuck is any one going to be done by sd?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 20 2007, 06:26 PM~7516817
> *ey artie :wave: how ur bike 2
> fuck is any one going to be done by sd?
> *


you know and we got a suprise thatll be out there too...wait till s.d


----------



## eric ramos

oh yes me kno
i think  
puta bitch call me artie


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 20 2007, 05:19 PM~7516780
> *monchies how ur bikea puto
> *


I have to sell my street first fool, tha homie that wants it still needs more feria, so when I get the money I'll paint it & buy parts.... it's gonna be ready for San Diego... alratoz...


----------



## eric ramos

who paiting the shit?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 20 2007, 05:34 PM~7516850
> *who paiting the shit?
> *


One of my homeboys...  (sum1 from the club)


----------



## eric ramos

chida pues guey


----------



## NorCalLux

eric likes to lick his brothers dick


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 20 2007, 04:28 PM~7516825
> *you know and we got a suprise thatll be out there too...wait till s.d
> *


whos painting carlos bike or is it already painted?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

WHATS UP HOMIES .....


ANY NEW MEMBERS IN THEE ARTISTICS ???

MONCHIS HOW YOU BEEN FOOOL ...

ERIC Y TU BIKLA


----------



## NorCalLux

ericas new boyfreind is a member now ..his name is gerka


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 20 2007, 10:14 PM~7518779
> *ericas new boyfreind is a member now ..his name is gerka
> *


WHY YOU ALWAYS CHASING ERIC? MAN CRUSH?


----------



## eric ramos

:loco:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 20 2007, 10:45 PM~7519015
> *:loco:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 20 2007, 10:45 PM~7519015
> *im a bicth ass *****
> *


 :0


----------



## GrimReaper

wats up ART


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 20 2007, 08:39 PM~7517919
> *whos painting carlos bike or is it already painted?
> *


where were you hore...didnt you say that youll go to the show???????lager


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 20 2007, 11:07 PM~7519224
> *wats up ART
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

fuck
arty
lets chat u hoe


----------



## NaturalHighII

MEAN ASS LAGFER, HUH ART, COME ON LETS TAKE A WALK ARTIE, I NEED TO TALK TO YOU,LOL, NAH J/P SUP PUTOS


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

sup artie.......you got a new magnum huh...or whos is it?


----------



## 817Lowrider

what it dew my bros


----------



## eric ramos

sup to all who is up for chat?


----------



## Lil Spanks

i hate chat........................lolol


----------



## NaturalHighII

THATS RIGHT HOMIE, TOP 4 POSTERS

CHILLY WILLY 2891 
casper805 2850 
eric ramos 1766 
NaturalHighII 1561


----------



## GrimReaper

wats gud T.A


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

WHATS UP HOMIES


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 21 2007, 09:55 AM~7520842
> *wats gud T.A
> *


damn it grim spell it out quit being lazy
LMAO 
what's good homie.


----------



## eric ramos

wtf is up today?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 21 2007, 12:56 PM~7522001
> *wtf is up today?
> *


chillen bout to role out to work it bout a hour


----------



## GrimReaper

ok THEE ARTISTICS
lol wats gud putos


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 21 2007, 01:09 PM~7522062
> *ok THEE ARTISTICS
> lol wats gud putos
> *


no fool
its GOOD not gud lmao


----------



## GrimReaper

lol


----------



## eric ramos

fuck gud bitch
fuk it
damn 
fuck


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 21 2007, 01:25 PM~7522159
> *fuck gud bitch
> fuk it
> damn
> fuck
> *


fuckity fuck fuck fuck
*FUCK*


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 21 2007, 02:25 PM~7522159
> *fuck me gud victor u  bitch
> fuk me
> damn gud
> fuck
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sic713

whining ass bitches....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 21 2007, 01:43 PM~7522250
> *whining ass bitches....
> *


que


----------



## eric ramos

?????????????huh


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 21 2007, 01:53 PM~7522301
> *?????????????huh
> *


eric raymose
lol
thats how bone sais your name
LMAO


----------



## eric ramos

yep lol


----------



## sic713

U KNOW WHY


----------



## eric ramos

:dunno:  yes i do


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

WTF IS UP WITH U ART?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 21 2007, 06:30 PM~7524457
> *WTF IS UP WITH U ART?BESIDE BANGING MY SIS
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 21 2007, 12:16 AM~7519704
> *THATS RIGHT HOMIE, TOP 4 POSTERS
> 
> CHILLY WILLY 2891
> casper805 2850
> eric ramos 1766
> NaturalHighII 1561
> *


U KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:wave:


----------



## GrimReaper

wats gud art n eric n vic


----------



## Lil Spanks

OH YEA


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 21 2007, 06:35 PM~7524505
> *wats gud art n eric n vic is a gay ****
> *


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 21 2007, 05:35 PM~7524505
> *wats gud art n eric n vic
> *


wat club u gonna gjoin *****


----------



## eric ramos

FUKEN ****


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 21 2007, 06:37 PM~7524515
> *wat clubs are going to bang me this time
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## GrimReaper

im not sure who yet hoodrat


----------



## Lil Spanks

he is a rat


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 21 2007, 08:42 PM~7524547
> *eric's is a rat
> *


we no that


----------



## Lil Spanks

check it out :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

want to sell that art


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 21 2007, 05:45 PM~7524571
> *check it out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice how much u pay


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 21 2007, 05:45 PM~7524571
> *check it out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


R U SELLING THAT ART?? HOW MUCH?


----------



## Lil Spanks

nahhh,,,,,i berly bought it


----------



## PurpleLicious

nice crank fella!


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Mar 20 2007, 09:04 PM~7518691
> *WHATS UP HOMIES .....
> ANY NEW MEMBERS IN THEE ARTISTICS ???
> 
> MONCHIS HOW YOU BEEN FOOOL ...
> 
> ERIC Y TU BIKLA
> *


Q-VOLE NECIO!!! :cheesy: I'VE BEEN OK HOMES.. HOW'S LIFE BEEN TREATING U ESE?? I HOPE GOOD, I'LL HIT U UP WHEN I HAVE TIME ALRIGHT? TAKE CARE.. ALRATOZ... I'LL GIVE U A CALL LATERZ, WHEN R U COMING TO LAMPARAS?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 21 2007, 08:09 PM~7525838
> *nahhh,,,,,i berly bought it
> *


OH IT'S ALL COOL HOMIE, SO R U TAKING A BIKE FOR SAN DIEGO??


----------



## eric ramos

shit artie wacha lo balllerrrrrrr con su hernan engraved crank 
mines will be better :biggrin: jjkkkkkkkk


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 21 2007, 08:09 PM~7525838
> *nahhh,,,,,i berly bought it
> *


----------



## NaturalHighII

I KNOW WHO HE BOUGHT IT FROM, AND HE PAYED $60 FOR IT. DONT TRIP ART I GOT MY CONNECTIONS


----------



## eric ramos

fuck that i have my conects 2 lol
every one has they own que no


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 22 2007, 12:18 AM~7527081
> *fuck that i have my conects 2 lol
> every one has they own que no
> *


i sure is hell dont


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 21 2007, 10:50 PM~7527304
> *i sure is hell dont
> *


I DO!!!!!


----------



## mortalkombat2

:biggrin:


----------



## sick six

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 21 2007, 05:45 PM~7524571
> *check it out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


there you go art taking pictures of other peoples stuff and claiming them..


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

*GRIM WATS UP MAN...N DAMN ART IM GONNA BYE THAT CRANK OFF OF U :biggrin: *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 22 2007, 11:17 AM~7529067
> *GRIM WATS UP PAPI...N DAMN ART IM GONNA BRAKE U OFF  :biggrin:
> *


WTF


----------



## GrimReaper

fuk u juan
wats good puta


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

*wats up damnn u guys found out damn grim u got a life ***** u always on n shit.....juan there is enough to go around just hit me up....n wats that adress to ur pad so i can send the fenders and templat*


----------



## GrimReaper

i stood home today and i i take my laptop to skool and wireless so im allwats of puta


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

dam ***** learn how to spell man we cant understand u ......akfjsdifgsouvhsdudfhiwuhfweiuhweiuryhsddfi


----------



## GrimReaper

were my bike puta


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 21 2007, 05:45 PM~7524571
> *check it out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who did the engraving?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 22 2007, 09:45 AM~7529222
> *were my bike puta
> *


*who u think u are talking to foo*


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 22 2007, 09:45 AM~7529229
> *who did the engraving?
> *


 :uh: idnt kno


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 22 2007, 11:37 AM~7529172
> *who u think u are talking to foo
> *


grim started kicken it with THEE ARTISTICS online. and grows some balls over night lmao


----------



## NorCalLux

thought grim was with rollers only must of got kicked out


----------



## GrimReaper

fux u juan n vic


----------



## 817Lowrider

double post


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux+Mar 22 2007, 11:57 AM~7529303-->
> 
> 
> 
> thought grim was with rollers only must of got kicked out
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we passen his ass around like he's your girl
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GrimReaper_@Mar 22 2007, 12:02 PM~7529342
> *fux u juan n vic
> *


lmao
dot get your panties in a bunch fool
j/p bro


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 22 2007, 01:05 PM~7529360
> *we passen his ass around like he's your girl
> ;mao
> 
> *


fuk u bitch


----------



## NorCalLux

bah haha pantie hoez


----------



## NorCalLux

bah haha pantie hoez


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 22 2007, 12:07 PM~7529376
> *fuk u bitch
> *


dont get your panties in a bunch
lol


----------



## eric ramos

fuck all of u fukers
im of to amarillo texas for the weekend i think 
or somting like that


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 22 2007, 10:21 AM~7529470
> *fuck all of u fukers
> im of to amarillo texas for the weekend i think
> or somting like that
> *


good get the fuck out bitch


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 22 2007, 12:21 PM~7529470
> *fuck all of u fukers
> im of to amarillo texas for the weekend i think
> or somting like that
> *


dont let the door hit you on the way out


----------



## eric ramos

bitches
well i might cus i dont wana go but fuck if he pays me ill go


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

WAZZ UP FAMILIA!!! THEE ARTISTICS RIFA!!  :wave:


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

WHATS UP ERIC ,MONCHIS HIT ME UP LOKOTE


----------



## NaturalHighII

sup putos, my pops finally got his tahoe


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 22 2007, 09:05 PM~7533966
> *sup putos, my pops finally got his tahoe
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn no one posted shit in this topic today.
I gues ima have to whore by my self


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 22 2007, 10:40 PM~7534681
> *Damn no one posted shit in this topic today.
> I gues ima have to whore by my self
> *


i gotchu hoe


----------



## NaturalHighII

everyones too busy homie, thats why, we business people


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 23 2007, 12:48 AM~7534713
> *everyones too busy homie, thats why, we business people
> *


yeah hell yeah lol\one more day till the week end man i cant wait to chill


----------



## NaturalHighII

fuck man its friday, gotta go to work and shit, fuck. pues nimodo i gotta make my money, hopefully i order my parts soon. as for the SB LRM show, imma show but the same way i had it before. but with the new paint


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 23 2007, 01:00 AM~7534746
> *fuck man its friday, gotta go to work and shit, fuck. pues nimodo i gotta make my money, hopefully i order my parts soon. as for the SB LRM show, imma show but the same way i had it before. but with the new paint
> *


im am hella broke it sucks but next week ill be *ballin!!!*


----------



## NaturalHighII

shit i still got my 250 without shit to spend it on. i was gonna upgrade my cars electrical system but it ended up working right so no need for that. i have no idea what to buy


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 23 2007, 01:03 AM~7534760
> *shit i still got my 250 without shit to spend it on. i was gonna upgrade my cars electrical system but it ended up working right so no need for that. i have no idea what to buy
> *


shit i got tons of shit to do
state tags
oil change
brake pads
bills
more bills
and bills
it sucks bro


----------



## NaturalHighII

hell nah my shit is ready right now, all it need is the $10 worth of gas each way to work


----------



## NaturalHighII

gots to get to sleep i got a long day ahead of me

School 7AM-3PM

Work 4:30PM-1AM


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 23 2007, 01:10 AM~7534786
> *gots to get to sleep i got a long day ahead of me
> 
> School 7AM-3PM
> 
> Work 4:30PM-1AM
> *


I know what you mean chuckie cheese dont give a damn.
Im glad i dont work there anymore


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

yall knoe how to use photoshop.
how do i get to cutome paint things like gold flake and shit


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 23 2007, 01:21 AM~7534822
> *yall knoe how to use photoshop.
> how do i get to cutome paint things like gold flake and shit
> *


i have no clue


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 22 2007, 11:23 PM~7534825
> *i have no clue
> *


lol


----------



## NaturalHighII

i know how to photoshop but the prgram is at school


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

how do i get the color of a gold flake on a bike i have saved to my opics i loaded them both but how do i do it


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn I dont want to go to work

oh one more day


----------



## GrimReaper

wats gud juan


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 23 2007, 01:17 PM~7537164
> *wats gud juan
> *


you aint ready grim
im sorry but your not bro


----------



## GrimReaper

wat the fuk u talkin about


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 23 2007, 02:20 PM~7537506
> *wat the fuk u talkin about
> *


to get at me lmao


----------



## NorCalLux

juans talkin shit


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 23 2007, 09:26 PM~7539604
> *juans talkin shit
> *


nooooooooooooooo
never


----------



## 817Lowrider

*You Can't Stop Us Even If You Tried.*


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 23 2007, 09:31 PM~7540503
> *You Can Suck My Dick If u Want To try
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Mar 22 2007, 06:14 PM~7532331
> *WHATS UP ERIC ,MONCHIS HIT ME UP LOKOTE
> *


SIMON HOMIE DON'T EVEN TRIP I'LL GIVE U A CALL 2MORROW AFTER WORK.. ALRATOZ...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

HEY WUT UP FAMILIA!! :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Mar 24 2007, 12:32 AM~7540986
> *HEY WUT UP FAMILIA!!  :wave:
> *


chillen homie and you


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2007, 01:01 AM~7541132
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whats so funny my home boy


----------



## GrimReaper

u lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 23 2007, 10:04 PM~7541144
> *whats so funny my home boy
> *


wtf did you just call me? :uh:


----------



## GrimReaper

he makein fun of u lol


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

sad breaking news..........  my cousing was stabbed and killed in school....by some ******....may he rest in peace...


----------



## GrimReaper

dam homie sorry to hear that
rip :angel:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 24 2007, 06:06 AM~7541846
> *dam homie sorry to hear that
> rip  :angel:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 24 2007, 04:54 AM~7541752
> *sad breaking news..........  my cousing was stabbed and killed in school....by some ******....may he rest in peace...
> *


 :twak: fuck man there is to much violence now .......:tears: ......... :angel:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 24 2007, 03:54 AM~7541752
> *sad breaking news..........  my cousing was stabbed and killed in school....by some ******....may he rest in peace...
> *


what happened?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2007, 08:08 AM~7542142
> *what happened?
> *


raul any pics of recs rims


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 24 2007, 07:10 AM~7542147
> *raul any pics of recs rims
> *


Why would I have pics of recs rims? There like a hundred pics of them if you search for them.


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2007, 08:08 AM~7542142
> *what happened?
> *


his friend was in a fight but he was getting jumped so my cousin jumped in and they all go on him and one of them stabbed him....this all happpened during paasing period in washington high in sc-l.a. he was only 17 and he was gonna be 18 on tuesday and thats when they realize him from the hospital....wat a gift for my aunt huh.... :angry: he was a perfect student ti'll this.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 24 2007, 07:45 AM~7542244
> *his friend was in a fight but he was getting jumped so my cousin jumped in and they all go on him and one of them stabbed him....this all happpened during paasing period in washington high in sc-l.a. he was only 17 and he was gonna be 18 on tuesday and thats when they realize him from the hospital....wat a gift for my aunt huh.... :angry:  he was a perfect student ti'll this.....
> *


He should have hung out with better friends.


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2007, 08:47 AM~7542255
> *He should have hung out with better friends.
> *


it wasent that is because his friend was getting jumped.....so he had his back and jumped in....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 24 2007, 10:45 AM~7542244
> *his friend was in a fight but he was getting jumped so my cousin jumped in and they all go on him and one of them stabbed him....this all happpened during paasing period in washington high in sc-l.a. he was only 17 and he was gonna be 18 on tuesday and thats when they realize him from the hospital....wat a gift for my aunt huh.... :angry:  he was a perfect student ti'll this.....
> *


AYE HOMIE. R.I.P. I lost my cousin like 2 weeks ago
lots love man my prayers are with your family.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2007, 08:50 AM~7542263
> *AYE HOMIE. R.I.P. I lost my cousin like 2 weeks ago
> lots love man my prayers are with your family.
> *


x100
except for the 2 week part


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2007, 08:50 AM~7542263
> *AYE HOMIE. R.I.P. I lost my cousin like 2 weeks ago
> lots love man my prayers are with your family.
> *


there apreciated homie thanks


----------



## GrimReaper

any of all want to by a boost i450 like new used for like a month askin40 n shipin got a workin sim n shit


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 24 2007, 11:57 AM~7542474
> *any of all want to by a boost i450 like new used for like a month askin40 n shipin got a workin sim n shit
> *


man take that shit to other items aint got nothing to do with THEE ARTISTICS B.C.


----------



## eric ramos

ok wat i miss and whos calls i miss lol
fuck them 
ok for reals wat i miss fuckn amarillo fucken sucks man in odessa seminol n some other place fuken tornados n shit fuck man im glad im back in nm lol fuck flat land places lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 24 2007, 02:14 PM~7543063
> *ok wat i miss and whos calls i miss lol
> fuck them
> ok for reals wat i miss fuckn amarillo fucken sucks man in odessa seminol n some other place fuken tornados n shit fuck man im glad im back in nm lol fuck flat land places lol
> *


you likeded it you likeded it
you luv *TEXAS!!!*


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 24 2007, 11:14 AM~7543063
> *ok wat i miss and whos calls i miss lol
> fuck them
> ok for reals wat i miss fuckn amarillo fucken sucks man in odessa seminol n some other place fuken tornados n shit fuck man im glad im back in nm lol fuck flat land places lol
> *


wtf?


----------



## eric ramos

na texas is great n all but its to flat fuken winds was almost trowin the damn semi n shit fuken tornadoes
in fuken lubuck we had to fuken stop cus the winds fucken sucked
oh yea in carlsbad nm fuken hail n rain so we had to stop n crash out beside the road i did not even get a damn dinner  fuck it i piged out for breakfast today

oh yea wat the fuk i miss ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

not a damn thang 
I am still broke


----------



## eric ramos

x2 i have a damn 93 dollar phone bill that i gots to pay my parents fucken casper stop makin calls


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 24 2007, 11:17 AM~7543077
> *na texas is great n all but its to flat fuken winds was almost trowin the damn semi n shit fuken tornadoes
> in fuken lubuck we had to fuken stop cus the winds fucken sucked
> oh yea in carlsbad nm fuken hail n rain so we had to stop n crash out beside the road i did not even get a damn dinner  fuck it i piged out for breakfast today
> 
> oh yea wat the fuk i miss ?
> *


How long were you gone with your dad?


----------



## eric ramos

fuken 1 1/2 days or some bs like that
but nonstop only stoped like 3 times on the first day i think its a 9 hour drive to amarillo


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

http://www.cbs2.com/video/[email protected]


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 24 2007, 12:21 PM~7543331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


How old was your homie?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 24 2007, 05:25 PM~7544360
> *http://www.cbs2.com/video/[email protected]
> *


damn thats crazy man.
r.i.p to ur priomo dawg and may he rest in piece homie!!!!


----------



## GrimReaper

thats some shit


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 24 2007, 07:25 PM~7544360
> *http://www.cbs2.com/video/[email protected]
> *


was he from a set
or did the media make that up


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 24 2007, 05:25 PM~7544360
> *http://www.cbs2.com/video/[email protected]
> *



ORALE HOMIE MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT LOKO R.I.P TO YOUR PRIMO HOMIE


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 24 2007, 01:21 PM~7543331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


R.I.P. Scarpy :angel: :angel: 
sorry homie...


----------



## 817Lowrider

THEE ARTISTICS
whats up home boys


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

if he didnt bang he would still be breathing. :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

fuck man
im bored 
n shit


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 25 2007, 05:53 PM~7548571
> *fuck man
> im bored
> n shit
> *


wats gud bitch


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

watup fam


----------



## eric ramos

notin is good still same bored


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

sissybar 4 sale 40 bucks
double sq twisted


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 25 2007, 04:17 PM~7548885
> *notin is good still same bored
> *


ur fav show aint on


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

why do mexican refry their food (beans)
















































cause they cant cook shit right the first time.


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 25 2007, 04:29 PM~7548944
> *why do mexican refry their food (beans)
> cause they cant cook shit right the first time.
> *


THAT IS NOT FUNNY :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Mar 25 2007, 03:40 PM~7548993
> *THAT IS NOT FUNNY  :uh:
> *


i saw it on off topic *****.


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 25 2007, 04:48 PM~7549031
> *i saw it on off topic *****.
> *


DON'T CALL ME A ***** ESE, THOUGHT WE WERE COOL NOW... :angry:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 25 2007, 02:06 PM~7548388
> *if he didnt bang he would still be breathing.  :uh:
> *


THAT'S RIGHT BUT THE HOMIE WAS PUTTING IT DOWN, AND I HOPE THAT THE ONES THAT KILLED HIM PAY TWICEST HARD!!


----------



## eric ramos

i love to bang schwinns in the ass
:loco: im bored still


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Mar 25 2007, 03:55 PM~7549066
> *THAT'S RIGHT BUT THE HOMIE WAS PUTTING IT DOWN, AND I HOPE THAT THE ONES THAT KILLED HIM PAY TWICEST HARD!!
> *


killing one another aint gonna solve shit but make more enemys and end up like your homie. its not cool but its never gonna stop.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Mar 25 2007, 03:52 PM~7549053
> *DON'T CALL ME A ***** ESE, THOUGHT WE WERE COOL NOW... :angry:
> *


sorry *****.... :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 25 2007, 05:02 PM~7549092
> *killing one another aint gonna solve shit but make more enemys and end up like your homie. its not cool but its never gonna stop.
> *


HE WASN'T MY HOMIE... AND I KNOA THAT SHIT AIN'T GONNA STOP... :uh:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 25 2007, 05:03 PM~7549103
> *sorry *****.... :biggrin:
> *


it's all good, *****!!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

pinchie jotos

and monchies how ur bikea puto 
2 months culero 2 fuken months nomas hno:


----------



## eric ramos

fuck u lowforlife get the fuk out our topic


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 25 2007, 05:08 PM~7549118
> *pinchie jotos
> 
> and monchies how ur bikea puto
> 2 months culero 2 fuken months nomas hno:
> *


 :0 hno: hno: :wow: I have to hurry tha fuck up!!lol..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Mar 25 2007, 04:07 PM~7549115
> *it's all good, *****!!!  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 25 2007, 04:10 PM~7549122
> *fuck u lowforlife get the fuk out our topic
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 25 2007, 07:17 PM~7549146
> *:0
> *


dumb ass lmao


----------



## eric ramos

yes monchis u gots to hurry the fuck up

oh yea one other thing 



PANDA SEX IS BOMB


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2007, 04:32 PM~7549187
> *dumb ass lmao
> *


no thanks.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 25 2007, 04:56 PM~7549268
> *yes monchis u gots to hurry the fuck up
> 
> oh yea one other thing
> PANDA SEX IS BOMB
> *


wtf? :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 25 2007, 07:56 PM~7549268
> *yes monchis u gots to hurry the fuck up
> 
> oh yea one other thing
> PANDA SEX IS BOMB
> *


que onda puta


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## eric ramos

yo nigas is like racoons on crack


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 25 2007, 09:46 PM~7549952
> *yo nigas is like racoons on crack
> *


chat puta


----------



## eric ramos

lets go


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 25 2007, 06:46 PM~7549952
> *yo nigas is like racoons on crack
> *


why not.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 25 2007, 11:16 PM~7550519
> *:wave:
> *


how nice of you to grace us with your post. :cheesy: 










oh yeah weres my shirt :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

JUAN THIS VICTOR IM CHECKING THINGS OUT FOR ART


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 25 2007, 11:18 PM~7550550
> *JUAN THIS VICTOR IM CHECKING THINGS OUT FOR ART
> *


***


----------



## Lil Spanks

CASPER CALL ME IM PISSED :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 25 2007, 11:32 PM~7550657
> *CASPER CALL ME IM PISSED :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


what happen


----------



## eric ramos

fuck u n him


----------



## 817Lowrider

*Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 60,256 189 3.71%
abel Nov 2005 11,895 134 2.63%
lolow Jan 2003 33,220 65 1.28%
vengence Sep 2005 9,339 59 1.16%
juangotti Jul 2006 4,643 40 0.79%
blueouija Apr 2003 22,001 38 0.75%
kdogg213 Jan 2007 147 34 0.67%
futurelowrider Nov 2006 172 33 0.65%*
I need to stop making this list :biggrin:


----------



## Artistic3

any body heard from Art,


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistic3_@Mar 26 2007, 12:23 AM~7550985
> *any body heard from Art,
> *


not in a couple days how you doing bro


----------



## Artistic3

not to bad, just had some part's for him if he still wants them


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistic3_@Mar 26 2007, 12:28 AM~7551026
> *not to bad, just had some part's for him if he still wants them
> *


cool,cool


----------



## NaturalHighII

RIVERSIDE CHAPTER....................SINCE WHEN????


----------



## NaturalHighII

I SPOKE TO ART ON FRIDAY AFTERNOON....


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

watup familia


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 25 2007, 09:42 PM~7551096
> *I SPOKE TO ART ON FRIDAY AFTERNOON....
> *


I talked to art last weekend.


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 25 2007, 02:06 PM~7548388
> *if he didnt bang he would still be breathing.  :uh:
> *


there alwals fucking desrespecting dog...... :uh: you know hes the only person i had shed a tear to......its not a fun site when they do it to you homie.... :angry:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2007, 05:26 PM~7544367
> *How old was your homie?
> *


he was my cousin and he was 17.. and on tuesady is his b-day and thats they day they gonnna realize him from the hospital....wat a gift for her mom huh.....


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 25 2007, 02:06 PM~7548388
> *if he didnt bang he would still be breathing.  :uh:
> *


look mofo news just made it up becuase it happened in south central...and the tought it was a same case as the ones that happen there but he was not banging......fucking hater man..... :uh: im gonna beat your ass when i see you homie.... :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 26 2007, 03:11 AM~7551581
> *  im gonna beat your ass when i see you homie.... :angry:
> *


 :0 
Its like that


----------



## GrimReaper

wats gud juanita


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 26 2007, 10:21 AM~7552555
> *wats gud juanita
> *


*DEEP BROWN
JULY 07*


----------



## GrimReaper

no name 
something this month or the first week of april


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 26 2007, 10:28 AM~7552588
> *no name
> something this month or the first week of april
> *


sorry to hear that grim


----------



## GrimReaper

sorry to hear wat????????????


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 26 2007, 01:11 AM~7551581
> * im gonna beat your ass when i see you homie.... :angry:
> *


DAMN HOMIE U NEED 2 CHIL I KNOE I GOT A LOSS HOMIE BUT JUST CHILL IT AINT WORTH IT TRYIN 2 START SHIT.
U KNOW YO CUZ WOULD BE SAYN THE SAME THING IM SAYN.
SO JUS CHILL AND PRAY FOR YOUR CUZ UP WITH JESUS.....GOD BLESS HIS SOUL
R.I.P :angel:


----------



## eric ramos

zigs is a biter u got gir 2 bitch bitch bitch fuck u bitch
n wats the deal nigas
i love u all and pandasex


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> im gonna ignore that cause im cool with you guys. dont ever say no stupid shit like that to me again lil ***** unless you serius.


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY GUYS THERE IS A SHOW ON APRIL 1st AT TUSTIN HIGH SCHOOL....HOW MANY OF U GUYS WANT TO GO...LET ME OR VIC KNO....SO WE CAN WORK SUMTHING OUT...THANKS.....AND CASPER CALL ME


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 26 2007, 04:51 PM~7556550
> *HEY GUYS THERE IS A SHOW ON APRIL 1st AT TUSTIN HIGH SCHOOL....HOW MANY OF U GUYS WANT TO GO...LET ME OR VIC KNO....SO WE CAN WORK SUMTHING OUT...THANKS.....AND CASPER CALL ME
> *


ill hit u up tonight


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 26 2007, 09:49 PM~7556927
> *ill hit u up tonight
> *


wats gud casper


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## eric ramos

word u like monkeys flickin they shit


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 26 2007, 06:29 PM~7557220
> *word u like monkeys flickin they shit
> *


i need to talk to u :angry:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 26 2007, 07:31 PM~7557244
> *i need to talk to u  :angry:
> *


wats up ur but casper


----------



## NorCalLux

eric go fuck ur boyfreind u gay ass bitch


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 26 2007, 06:50 PM~7557419
> *eric go fuck ur boyfreind u gay ass bitch
> *


cutty go fuck ur trike


----------



## eric ramos

yo fukers are sic watchin pandasex in a bar in the moon


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 26 2007, 07:56 PM~7557471
> *yo fukers are sic watchin pandasex in a bar in the moon
> *


foo u gotta stop talkn bout yourself....lol
and foo stop havn sex with the banda leave it alone!!!!!!!!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 26 2007, 06:56 PM~7557471
> *yo fukers are sic watchin pandasex in a bar in the moon
> *


wtf is up with u and panda sex?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 26 2007, 06:56 PM~7557471
> *yo fukers are sic watchin pandasex in a bar in the moon
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

PANDA SEX WITH RACOONS ON CRACK IS GREAT


----------



## NaturalHighII

WTF, PANDA SEX.....WAS UP PUTOS


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 27 2007, 12:30 AM~7558882
> *WTF, PANDA SEX.....WAS UP PUTOS
> *


x2


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

eric my baby dont tell him shit..........lol


----------



## NaturalHighII

ERIC MY BABY

I SEE YOU OSO, WAS UP


----------



## 817Lowrider

Well off to work.
See yall tonight.


----------



## NorCalLux

eric is a gay lil qweer


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 27 2007, 12:22 PM~7562641
> *eric is a gay lil qweer
> *


 :0


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 27 2007, 11:54 AM~7562031
> *ERIC MY BABY
> 
> I SEE YOU OSO, WAS UP
> *


wat ya te las dio tambien? what a **** eric.....i heard he was going out with art and cutty at the same time and when they found out the all had a 3 some.....lol


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 27 2007, 04:33 PM~7564088
> *wat ya te las dio tambien? what a **** eric.....i heard he was going out with art and cutty at the same time and when they found out the all had a 3 some.....lol
> *


lol pinches paniales
lol
watup jessie


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

SUP ******!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## GrimReaper

wats gud


----------



## eric ramos

ROGER PANDASEX IF FUN TATS AL LU NEED 2 KNO
N WERE Y PARTS N
OSO HOW UR SHIT
AND SUP NIGAS


----------



## NorCalLux

****** eric change ur avatar shit becuse its false


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 27 2007, 08:22 PM~7565352
> ******* eric you gave me a rash on my ass :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

:werd: :barf:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Mar 27 2007, 07:05 PM~7564698
> *
> *


i miss mk


----------



## Lil Spanks

erics my hero


----------



## eric ramos

ARTIE
I NEED TO TALK 2 U 
FOR REALS NOW
SERIOUSLY


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 27 2007, 08:08 PM~7565820
> *ARTIE
> I NEED TO FUCK U IN BED
> FOR REALS NOW
> SERIOUSLY
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

wut it dew!


----------



## eric ramos

CHUCH THE DUCE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 27 2007, 11:04 PM~7566297
> *CHUCH THE DUCE
> *


 :werd:


----------



## eric ramos

:yes:


----------



## NaturalHighII

WATTS UP PUTOS

AND ERIC YOUR PARTS ARE STILL HERE, HAVENT HAD TIME FOR SHIT


----------



## eric ramos

:yes: FUCK 
SATURDAY MAYBE?


----------



## NaturalHighII

IDK, SOMETIME NEXT WEEK FOR SURE, CUZ I GET THE WEEK OFF AND WELL YEAH MAYBE NEXT WEEK, SORRY FOR THE HOLD UP.


----------



## eric ramos

NA ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE JUST GET ME THEM PARTS WEN U CAN BEFORE THE NEXT MONTH ENDS
APRIL QUE NO?


----------



## NaturalHighII

OH THEYLL BE THERE, EY WAS UP ANGEL I SEE U THERE


----------



## Aztecbike

SUP ROGER


----------



## NaturalHighII

NOTHING FOOL, JUST AQIE AT MY HOUSE,WATCHING "HOUSE" AND GETTING A BIT HUNGRY WITHOUT SHIT TO EAT


----------



## Aztecbike

SO HAVE YOU DECIDED WHAT SHOW ARE YOU GOING TO ON THE 15TH


----------



## NaturalHighII

nope havent yet


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn I am so Fucking bored
I should have stayed at work and made money.


----------



## NaturalHighII

fuck it ill go to lrm sb


----------



## Aztecbike

HOW YOU GETTING THERE FOO???


----------



## NaturalHighII

ARTS GONNA TAKE ME


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY YOU GUYS IMMA SELL MY I850, I WANT $40 OBO. ITS PRETTY BEAT UP BUT ITS GOOD FOR A DAILY PHONE. NOTHING SPECIAL ON IT


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 27 2007, 11:19 PM~7566948
> *EY YOU GUYS IMMA SELL MY I850, I WANT $40 OBO. ITS PRETTY BEAT UP BUT ITS GOOD FOR A DAILY PHONE. NOTHING SPECIAL ON IT
> *


ILL GIVE U 2 JAWBREAKERS AND A COUPON FOR A FREE CARWASH


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn whauts up to my fam.


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 27 2007, 11:54 AM~7562031
> *ERIC MY BABY
> 
> I SEE YOU OSO, WAS UP
> *


was up fools :biggrin: ey i got my faced shit cut out  monchis is coming to take pics today cuz my computer is fucked up :uh: i finaly got this shit done fork,sissybar,pedals,handalbars,and im going to buy some 144 costom fan rims for tha 16inch :biggrin:  so for sher ill be at SD.............................ey roger i need to get my shit cromed so ill tell monchis to send you a pic and tell me how much it will be  :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:wave:


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 27 2007, 11:20 PM~7566952
> *ILL GIVE U A BLOWJOB AND A COUPON FOR A FREE ASS FUCK
> *


----------



## eric ramos

oso finaly some good news


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 28 2007, 04:18 PM~7571586
> *oso finaly some good news i got ass fucked today
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 28 2007, 04:11 PM~7571536
> *A ZIGS MY MOM AND SISTER TOLD ME TO TELL YOU THAT YOU FORGOT YOUR UNDREWEAR AND THE TIP THEY GAVE FOR LAST NIGHT....
> JUS LETING U KNOW BRO.....LATERZ
> *


A FOO I FORGOT SHIT MAN MY BAD


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

I WENT TO OSO'S PAD TODAY AFTER SKOOL & I TOOK PICS OF HIS FRAME, FORKS, SISSYBAR, HANDLEBARS, ETC.. BUT THE HANDLEBARS ARE STILL UPLOADING... SO HERE  :

































:thumbsup: WUT U GUYS THINK??


----------



## eric ramos

hmmm not so sure about the frame but the rest


----------



## GrimReaper

look tight but not feelin that frame


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

HEY WUT UP HOMIES!! WHO'S GOING TO THAT CARSHOW IN OXNARD ON SUNDAY? CAN SOMEONE POST A FLYER OR GIVE ME DIRECTIONS TO GET THERE.... THANKS


----------



## GrimReaper

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...entid=384\
this might b it


----------



## GrimReaper

or this one
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...ent&eventid=378


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 28 2007, 09:42 PM~7572938
> *or this one
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...ent&eventid=378
> *


:uh: 
:biggrin: 
on another note
Whats up ARTISTIC fam


----------



## GrimReaper

fuk u puta


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 28 2007, 09:51 PM~7573041
> *fuk u puta
> *


GET THE FUCK OUT MY HOUSE BISH

















:biggrin: 













:biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

fuck u grim
why u tellin juan to fuck himself? we dont do that mister :nono: :no:


----------



## GrimReaper

GO SUCK IT EASY U SUCKA ASS SUCKA


----------



## GrimReaper

FUK U ERIC DONT U GOT UR BLOWUP VICTOR DOLL WAITIN FOR U IN THE CORNER


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Mar 28 2007, 05:45 PM~7572440
> *I WENT TO OSO'S PAD TODAY AFTER SKOOL & I TOOK PICS OF HIS FRAME, FORKS, SISSYBAR, HANDLEBARS, ETC.. BUT THE HANDLEBARS ARE STILL UPLOADING... SO HERE   :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  WUT U GUYS THINK??
> *


I dont like the bike but theres good idea with the forks but someone didnt do it right.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 28 2007, 09:57 PM~7573112
> *fuck u grim
> why u tellin juan to fuck himself? we dont do that mister :nono: :no:
> *


Handle my *light weight* eric


----------



## eric ramos

wtf?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 28 2007, 10:01 PM~7573155
> *wtf?
> *


I was saying he is not on my level 
so I want you to take him out. 
because you are on hs level


----------



## GrimReaper

U A BITCH JUAN LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 28 2007, 10:04 PM~7573182
> *U A BITCH MAKER JUAN LOL
> *


----------



## GrimReaper

YA JUAN WAT I TOLD U A BOUT MAKEIN THOS BABY BITCHS DAM USE A RUBBER BITCH


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 28 2007, 10:06 PM~7573195
> *YA JUAN WAT I TOLD U A BOUT MAKEIN THOS BABY BITCHS DAM USE A RUBBER BITCH
> *


that has got to be the wackis come back I have ever heard
Damn eric handle his ass up for me.


----------



## eric ramos

settle down bitches


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

me fuken eric up


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 28 2007, 08:12 PM~7573255
> *
> *


heres when u get mad


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

me shtin eric


----------



## eric ramos

:yes: ?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

erics lady


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

eric durin a test


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

when eric acts up his mom.............


----------



## eric ramos

:no:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

eric being chased by ugly hooker (man)


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## eric ramos

:thumbsdown:


----------



## sic713




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 28 2007, 08:22 PM~7573340
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 28 2007, 08:23 PM~7573349
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:werd:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 28 2007, 07:23 PM~7573349
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DQ.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

when eric gets a virus on his porn sight


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

wut up ****.... :wave:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

eric and a hobo


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

Img]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v479/pojosquirrel/smilies/catfight-1.gif[/img]
[/quote]


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 28 2007, 08:23 PM~7573349
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for one of these 
pm me


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 28 2007, 08:23 PM~7573349
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 28 2007, 08:28 PM~7573398
> *how much for one of these
> pm me
> *


one just like that? or what?


----------



## NaturalHighII

I SWEAR TO GO ALL OF YALL FOOLS ARE LOOSING IT.


----------



## eric ramos

hes referin a display board n zigs stop whoring u bitch


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 28 2007, 08:36 PM~7573479
> *hes referin a display board n zigs stop whoring u bitch
> *


a fuk face i can whore if i want and i whore here and u go bak to your corner hoe....
better bring me my money or ill have 2 beat yo ass whore!!!!!!!!!
lol


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 28 2007, 08:36 PM~7573479
> *hes referin a display board n zigs stop whoring u bitch
> *


i know. but what does he want


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 28 2007, 08:39 PM~7573504
> *i know. but what does he want
> *


i was woundering how much to make one????


----------



## eric ramos

my ges 100 bucks


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 28 2007, 08:39 PM~7573510
> *i was woundering how much to make one????
> *


i have to know wtf you want..


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 28 2007, 08:47 PM~7573604
> *i have to know wtf you want..
> *


a name board


----------



## sic713

ok.. what do u want on it.. color. how big. etc etc.. 

cant just tell me u want a board..


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 28 2007, 08:50 PM~7573627
> *ok.. what do u want on it.. color. how big. etc etc..
> 
> cant just tell me u want a board..
> *


never mind


----------



## sic713

fuckin tard.. your worse than eric


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 28 2007, 08:52 PM~7573650
> *fuckin tard.. your worse than eric
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 28 2007, 07:52 PM~7573650
> *fuckin tard.. your worse than eric
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 28 2007, 08:52 PM~7573650
> *fuckin tard.. your worse than eric
> *


well i jus wanted an estimate on a board like erics but like a black and blue....
and maybe some pinstipeing.......


----------



## sic713

see. thats all u had to say..


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 28 2007, 08:57 PM~7573710
> *see. thats all u had to say..
> *


lol


----------



## eric ramos

yay im not that dumb


----------



## NaturalHighII

DAM YO GUYS WHORE LIKE FUCK, YALL AINT GOT NOTHING BETTER TO DO VERDAD?? G GET A JOB OR SOMETHING


----------



## NaturalHighII

AND WAS UP WITH THEM AVATARS, WTF ARE THOSE


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 28 2007, 09:02 PM~7573768
> *yay im not that dumb
> *


shut up foo you being as smat as me is like sellin my car for gas money..... :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

in the avitars its gir from invader zim
n i might have a job soon
n yeas zigs is a whore


----------



## NaturalHighII

I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT INVADER ZIM IS.


----------



## eric ramos

some cartoon that is hella sic in nictoons :rofl: on at 11pm here


----------



## socios b.c. prez

fuck nic cartoons. I hate everything that they do. All the characters for everything are always deformed and shit.


----------



## NorCalLux

great


----------



## eric ramos

hahah fuck man tha cartoon is hella funny tho its a big ass trip


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 28 2007, 09:28 PM~7573958
> *hahah fuck man tha cartoon is hella funny tho its a big ass trip
> *


fuk yea its all about invader zim


----------



## eric ramos

x2 fuken gir man hes the bigest trip man


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 28 2007, 09:32 PM~7573998
> *x2 fuken gir man hes the bigest trip man
> *


fuk yea


----------



## Lil Spanks

:loco:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 28 2007, 09:07 PM~7574293
> *:loco:
> *


sup fool.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 29 2007, 12:07 AM~7574293
> *:loco:
> *


sup homeboy


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

wats up guys wats new


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 28 2007, 11:19 PM~7574371
> *wats up guys wats new beside my rash i got in my ass
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 28 2007, 10:19 PM~7574371
> *wats up guys wats new
> *


we jus found out eric likes guys :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 28 2007, 11:23 PM~7574407
> *we jus found out eric likes guys and i like eric too :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NaturalHighII

nah eric liking guys is old news, ey art i thought you were gonna come and drop off the money


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 28 2007, 10:24 PM~7574419
> * im sad because eric cheated on me with my ex boyfriend the pizza guy... and now im pregnant i donno wat to do...........
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

I have not woke up this early in a long time.


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Mar 29 2007, 12:33 PM~7576924
> *:wave:
> *


sup homie how's your ride


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Mar 28 2007, 06:45 PM~7572440
> *I WENT TO OSO'S PAD TODAY AFTER SKOOL & I TOOK PICS OF HIS FRAME, FORKS, SISSYBAR, HANDLEBARS, ETC.. BUT THE HANDLEBARS ARE STILL UPLOADING... SO HERE   :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  WUT U GUYS THINK??
> *


i got my pedals,steering weel,handalbars, cut out today :biggrin:  ...............im taking a diferent frame to sd a mild :biggrin: probly geting my crank cut out tomaro :biggrin:  and myby next week my rims ar going to get cut out :cheesy: :0


----------



## OSO 805

sup family :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I like it


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 29 2007, 10:46 AM~7577049
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it
> *


thanks homie


----------



## OSO 805

thanks monchis for posting the pics


----------



## LVdroe




----------



## sick six

looking good homie


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 29 2007, 04:07 PM~7579278
> *:wave:
> *


U GOT YO INTERNET


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Mar 29 2007, 10:45 AM~7577037
> *i got my pedals,steering weel,handalbars, cut out today :biggrin:   ...............im taking a diferent frame to sd a mild :biggrin: probly geting my crank cut out tomaro :biggrin:    and myby next week my rims ar going to get cut out :cheesy:  :0
> *


good news n shit is lookin clean ey monchis take the pics of the rest of the shit


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 29 2007, 03:09 PM~7579296
> *U GOT YO INTERNET
> *


wireless :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 29 2007, 04:16 PM~7579327
> *wireless  :biggrin:
> *


FROM WHOS CONNECTION


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 29 2007, 03:17 PM~7579331
> *FROM WHOS CONNECTION
> *


idk


----------



## eric ramos

fu


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 29 2007, 03:23 PM~7579379
> *fu
> *


u still dont know how to use your wireless shit huh lol


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 29 2007, 04:35 PM~7579440
> *u still dont know how to use your wireless shit huh lol
> *


HAHAH ERIC C U R DUMB!!!!!!
:loco:


----------



## eric ramos

fuck u n i dont have the lap top nomroe u shit head


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Mar 29 2007, 09:45 AM~7577037
> *i got my pedals,steering weel,handalbars, cut out today :biggrin:   ...............im taking a diferent frame to sd a mild :biggrin: probly geting my crank cut out tomaro :biggrin:    and myby next week my rims ar going to get cut out :cheesy:  :0
> *


pics?


----------



## casper805

THEE ARTISTICS BIKE CLUB
VENTURA COUNTY
ORANGE COUNTY
LOS ANGELES COUNTY
LOMPOC
RIVERSIDE COUNTY
ARIZONA
NEW MEXICO
TEXAS 
AND MORE TO COME


----------



## noe_from_texas

nice looking frame, looks different


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

its ok not my style tho


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

anybody got 20 inch fenders
good condition


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 29 2007, 06:49 PM~7580642
> *anybody got 20 inch fenders
> good condition
> *


 :uh: its called a store


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 29 2007, 07:50 PM~7580654
> *:uh: its called a store
> *


its called maybe cheaper than a store...
stuper bishhhhhhhh


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 29 2007, 06:51 PM~7580662
> *its called maybe cheaper than a store...
> stuper bishhhhhhhh
> *


 :uh: just buy new ones


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 29 2007, 06:26 PM~7580507
> *THEE ARTISTICS BIKE CLUB
> VENTURA COUNTY
> ORANGE COUNTY
> LOS ANGELES COUNTY
> LOMPOC
> RIVERSIDE COUNTY
> ARIZONA
> NEW MEXICO
> TEXAS
> AND MORE TO COME
> *


Fremont? :dunno:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

buy them for me foo!!!!
mister i sent a heavy package


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 29 2007, 07:02 PM~7580754
> *Fremont?  :dunno:
> *


lol


----------



## eric ramos

casper i love u dont leave


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 29 2007, 07:08 PM~7580816
> *casper i love u dont leave
> *


im not foo i meant about vice u idiot


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 29 2007, 07:02 PM~7580761
> *buy them for me foo!!!!
> mister i sent a heavy package
> *


either buy new ones or make some like sic does them


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 29 2007, 08:02 PM~7580754
> *Sacramento?  i wana be in it :dunno:
> *


----------



## eric ramos

:0
hehehe


----------



## Aztecbike

SUP BITCH ASS CASPER


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 29 2007, 07:11 PM~7580841
> *
> *


cutty get the fuck out 
whe are starting a sacramento chapter but not at this moment maybe in a couple of months


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Mar 29 2007, 07:11 PM~7580846
> *SUP BITCH ASS CASPER
> *


:wave:
u left the show with out even saying l8 
u coming to the show sunday?


----------



## Aztecbike

GOING TO TUSTIN'S SHOW SUNDAY???


----------



## NorCalLux

i know u guys was goin to after raul was hangin around art all day at monterey they were talkinb bout raul starting a chapter out in sac


----------



## Aztecbike

TUSTIN HIGH SCHOOL


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Mar 29 2007, 07:14 PM~7580868
> *GOING TO TUSTIN'S SHOW SUNDAY???
> *


naw im going to the local show right here art idk wich show hes going to


----------



## Aztecbike

BITCH N I FORGOT TO TELL TO SHOW ME A PIC OF MY FENDERS... U DIDNT EVEN TAKE THE PIC HUH???


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 29 2007, 07:14 PM~7580876
> *i know u guys was goin to after raul was hangin around art all day at monterey they were talkinb bout raul starting a chapter out in sac
> *


cutty u dont know shit so stfu and mind ur own clubs business and stop getting into ours


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Mar 29 2007, 07:16 PM~7580890
> *BITCH N I FORGOT TO TELL TO SHOW ME A PIC OF MY FENDERS... U DIDNT EVEN TAKE THE PIC HUH???
> *


wat fenders?


----------



## Aztecbike

NO TE AGAS PENDEJO BUEY


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Mar 29 2007, 07:18 PM~7580908
> *NO TE AGAS PENDEJO BUEY
> *


no i know wat ur talking about 
but u want pics of wat ?


----------



## eric ramos

any one have rogers ####### or hes workin?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 29 2007, 04:14 PM~7579315
> *good news n shit is lookin clean ey monchis take the pics of the rest of the shit
> *


simon homie don't even trip I'll get em pics!


----------



## eric ramos

:yes: cool


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

WUT UP LOKOZ!! :loco: :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

just got paid


----------



## eric ramos

:werd:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 29 2007, 11:07 PM~7581260
> *:werd:
> *


yes :yessad: :werd:


----------



## NaturalHighII

'69 Nova, 307 C.I.D. V-8, Normal wear and tear,does not include chrome rims, has original ones now.

$7000 o.b.o.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 30 2007, 12:01 AM~7581681
> *'69 Nova, 307 C.I.D. V-8, Normal wear and tear,does not include chrome rims, has original ones now.
> 
> $7000 o.b.o.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hella nice take that shit to vehicles you mihgt get some looks


----------



## NaturalHighII

im trying to get me an 07 car, im trying to get a down payment


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 30 2007, 12:09 AM~7581766
> *im trying to get me an 07 car, im trying to get a down payment
> *


I am gonna trade my ride in for a 94-99caddy soon.


----------



## NaturalHighII

sounds good, im looknig to get my new car within the month


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

watup fam
damn i need fenders by sunday
i tried everythin
i tried sellin eric on the streets but eveyone turned him down even this hobo dog.
wat should i do lol
:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 29 2007, 09:09 PM~7581766
> *im trying to get me an 07 car, im trying to get a down payment
> *


Thats not going to happen if your working at chucky cheese.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 30 2007, 12:23 AM~7581915
> *Thats not going to happen if your working at chucky cheese.
> *


True shuckie Sheese don't pay shit.
personal experience


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 29 2007, 09:27 PM~7581962
> *True shuckie Sheese don't pay shit.
> personal experience
> *


Plus if your 17, 18 or 19 years old your insurance is going to be expensive.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 30 2007, 12:29 AM~7581980
> *Plus if your 17, 18 or 19 years old your insurance is going to be expensive.
> *


yah. insurance, right.


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah it will, its only about 300 a month


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## NaturalHighII

i already looked into all that, insurance will probably be just as much if not more than the car payment alone. im already looking into which screens to buy for it,lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 29 2007, 09:38 PM~7582051
> *yeah it will, its only about 300 a month
> *


On an 07 car?


----------



## NaturalHighII

it aint nothing but a lil kia, my dads the one ballin with the 07 tahoe, just a small car for now. to get around homie


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 29 2007, 09:46 PM~7582110
> *it aint nothing but a lil kia, my dads the one ballin with the 07 tahoe, just a small car for now. to get around homie
> *


----------



## NaturalHighII

yup yup, now if i go through with the sell of my current car, im ahave a couple other things for sale too


----------



## GrimReaper

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Mar 29 2007, 08:30 PM~7581012
> *simon homie don't even trip I'll get em pics!
> *


thats all the sneek peeks you get :biggrin: cus there are spy's looking :0 :angry: ill just pm them to you :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 29 2007, 09:16 PM~7581837
> *watup fam
> damn i need fenders by sunday
> i tried everythin
> i tried sellin eric on the streets but eveyone turned him down even this hobo dog.
> wat should i do lol
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


fenders are 15 bucks ?? :uh: can t afford 15 bucks ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 30 2007, 02:58 PM~7585721
> *fenders are 15 bucks ??  :uh: can t afford 15 bucks ?
> *


he's 14 fool with no job


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2007, 01:32 PM~7585991
> *he's 14 fool with no job
> *


fool im 14  and im still geting my shit done i just husle my stuff or sell frames :0 ............................ey i got two frames for sale each are $100 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Mar 30 2007, 03:49 PM~7586084
> *fool im 14  and im still geting my shit done i just husle my stuff or sell frames :0 ............................ey i got two frames for sale  each are $100 :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


shit I got a couple frames for sale my self LOL


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 29 2007, 10:01 PM~7581681
> *'69 Nova, 307 C.I.D. V-8, Normal wear and tear,does not include chrome rims, has original ones now.
> 
> $7000 o.b.o.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


vary nice


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2007, 01:51 PM~7586101
> *shit I got a couple frames for sale my self LOL
> *


yea i need to get rid of them i need the money for san diego :biggrin: ...................................you going to sd???? :dunno:


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 30 2007, 03:58 PM~7586150
> *
> *


Its not gonna happen grim



:biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

WAT U TALKIN ABOUT???


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 30 2007, 04:50 PM~7586404
> *WAT U TALKIN ABOUT???
> *


you aint gonna get in erics drawz bro Im sorry


----------



## GrimReaper

fuk u bitch


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 30 2007, 05:45 PM~7586699
> *fuk u bitch
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

only way u kno already grim u cant do a half assed bike 
n oh yea oso post the frames 
ev3rey one except roger pm me somting important


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 30 2007, 10:15 PM~7588156
> *only way u kno already grim u cant do a half assed bike
> n oh yea oso post the frames
> ev3rey one except roger pm me somting important
> *


pm sent


----------



## Lil Spanks

:loco:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 30 2007, 10:52 PM~7588350
> *:loco:
> *


x2


----------



## Lil Spanks

YOU KNOW


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 30 2007, 11:02 PM~7588413
> *YOU KNOW
> *


where my shirt fool


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 30 2007, 09:02 PM~7588413
> *YOU KNOW
> *


WATUP ART :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

i love ur avi zigs i got some sic ass gif one of gir but its 20 kb to big


----------



## Lil Spanks

:loco:


----------



## eric ramos

:yes:


----------



## eric ramos

were every one at?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 31 2007, 03:20 PM~7591120
> *were every one at?
> *


just got back from the bike shop picked up the pieces for my forks
also met a few layitlow members up there
good people


----------



## NorCalLux

erics jacking off to ur pic juan


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 31 2007, 04:41 PM~7591368
> *erics jacking off to ur pic juan
> *


word


----------



## eric ramos

werd who u meet?
dallas peps? with bikes :0 any solos?


----------



## GrimReaper

wats gud putas


----------



## eric ramos

ur moms tits they are good :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 31 2007, 04:42 PM~7591373
> *werd who u meet?
> dallas peps? with bikes :0 any solos?
> *


yeah Belinda from the Gerneral section and her husband and kids
I am gonna start going to the ULA meeting soon  
LOWRIDER FOR LIFE


----------



## eric ramos

wtf is ula? coo waws they buyin bike parts or somting?


----------



## 817Lowrider

UNITED LOWRIDER ASSOCIATION 
They were getting there pedal car repainted
there from a C.C. in D-town


----------



## eric ramos

werd they paint shit in that bike shop u need to take pics of that shit fuker


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 31 2007, 04:53 PM~7591417
> *werd they paint shit in that bike shop u need to take pics of that shit fuker
> *


they can do anything you want. good people
Krazy Kreations
pics real soon


----------



## eric ramos

koooooooooo anit this shop just down ur street?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 31 2007, 04:58 PM~7591437
> *koooooooooo anit this shop just down ur street?
> *


like 2 miles


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 31 2007, 02:01 PM~7591450
> *like 2 miles
> *


word?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 31 2007, 05:13 PM~7591487
> *word?
> *


yup not to far away
no b.s. real talk


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: mexican fro man


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 31 2007, 02:38 PM~7591577
> *:rofl: mexican fro man
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 31 2007, 04:36 PM~7591573
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## eric ramos

he looks like borat


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 31 2007, 03:46 PM~7591598
> *he looks like borat
> *


x100


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 31 2007, 05:50 PM~7591608
> *x100
> *


yes yes how much


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 31 2007, 02:55 PM~7591626
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 31 2007, 04:28 PM~7591745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I need another 20 inch boys frame 
I got a schwinn girls frame and 
and a schwinn 26inch boys frame any wanna trade
does not have to be schwinn its for my lil cousin
his family is going thru a realy rough time and I wanna chear him up
if you got something for sale cheap let me know
I wanna build it fast. just a street bike for him to ride around


----------



## eric ramos

fuck man sorry i cant help with this cus i dont have spare parts or schwinn frames


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 31 2007, 07:17 PM~7591903
> *fuck man sorry i cant help with this cus i dont have spare parts or schwinn frames
> *


cool bro I am not looking for a schwinn frame I want a lowrider collection frame
I need some reg bent forks too I am not asking for a hand out I will pay for them.


----------



## GrimReaper

i got a frame but its got the tube from the crank up cut


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 31 2007, 08:05 PM~7592060
> *i got a frame but its got the tube from the crank up cut
> *


pics


----------



## GrimReaper

juan how far r u from dallas


----------



## GrimReaper

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h222/ell...17/HPIM0122.jpg


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 31 2007, 08:06 PM~7592064
> *juan how far r u from dallas
> *


30min-hour why?


----------



## GrimReaper

i meet some girl out there wat part u from


----------



## 817Lowrider

I am from Fort Worth not dallas


----------



## GrimReaper

iight so wats gud puta


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 31 2007, 06:45 PM~7591795
> *I need another 20 inch boys frame
> I got a schwinn girls frame and
> and a schwinn 26inch boys frame any wanna trade
> does not have to be schwinn its for my lil cousin
> his family is going thru a realy rough time and I wanna chear him up
> if you got something for sale cheap let me know
> I wanna build it fast. just a street bike for him to ride around
> *


this is whats *gud!!!* LOL


----------



## GrimReaper

lol hears wats gud bitch
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h222/ell...17/HPIM0122.jpg


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 31 2007, 08:13 PM~7592107
> *lol hears wats gud bitch
> http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h222/ell...17/HPIM0122.jpg
> *


link dont work


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 31 2007, 09:08 PM~7592071
> *http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h222/ell...17/HPIM0122.jpg
> *


hwar


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 31 2007, 08:25 PM~7592153
> *hwar
> *


nope thanks


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 31 2007, 06:45 PM~7591795
> *I need another 20 inch boys frame
> I got a schwinn girls frame and
> and a schwinn 26inch boys frame any wanna trade
> does not have to be schwinn its for my lil cousin
> his family is going thru a realy rough time and I wanna chear him up
> if you got something for sale cheap let me know
> I wanna build it fast. just a street bike for him to ride around
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## eric ramos

:thumbsup: fuk gud it good


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 31 2007, 09:52 PM~7592609
> *:thumbsup: fuk gud it good
> *


x1000


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

guess who???


----------



## 817Lowrider

Carlos Mencia?


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 31 2007, 08:12 PM~7592718
> *guess who???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


la puta de art 

oh yea im bored out my mind :loco: :bandhead:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 31 2007, 07:12 PM~7592718
> *guess who???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You still talk to that girl or what Art?


----------



## NaturalHighII

SUP BITCHES

AND EY ART MY POPS TOLD ME THAT YOU CAME TO MY HOUSE WHEN I WAS AT WORK, WHY DIDNT YOU LEAVE THE MONEY....??


----------



## 817Lowrider

ANY ONE GOT A FRAME FOR SALE


----------



## NaturalHighII

I GOT A GIRL FRAME FOR SALE. $50 + SHIPPING

AND WAS UP MK, HOWS YOUR COUSIN AND THE BIKE, ANY NEW SHOWS YOUVE GUYS GOING TO?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 1 2007, 01:59 PM~7595575
> *I GOT A GIRL FRAME FOR SALE. $50 + SHIPPING
> 
> AND WAS UP MK, HOWS YOUR COUSIN AND THE BIKE, ANY NEW SHOWS YOUVE GUYS GOING TO?
> *


its cool bro ima trade victor a girls for a boys


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 1 2007, 11:59 AM~7595575
> *I GOT A GIRL FRAME FOR SALE. $50 + SHIPPING
> 
> AND WAS UP MK, HOWS YOUR COUSIN AND THE BIKE, ANY NEW SHOWS YOUVE GUYS GOING TO?
> *


There doin good. And there is a show 2day and the 29th. I can't make it to the one today tho


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## eric ramos

:wave: puta


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 1 2007, 06:56 PM~7596872
> *
> *


sup homie


----------



## Lil Spanks

****


----------



## eric ramos

lokwho talkin


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 1 2007, 06:03 PM~7596916
> *lokwho talkin
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 1 2007, 05:21 PM~7597011
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


me 2 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

whos is rollin to lrm san berdo in 2 weeks????


----------



## NaturalHighII

i am foo


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Im not.


----------



## bad news

eric are you getting ready for sd little bitch :biggrin:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 31 2007, 04:28 PM~7591745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 31 2007, 03:36 PM~7591573
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you must like me huh


----------



## eric ramos

kenny its only 2 months away but ill show rain or shine


----------



## ozzylowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 2 2007, 11:08 PM~7600393
> *kenny its only 2 months away but ill show rain or shine
> *


It that going to be your first show... Whats the progress from Wim

What else is left ?


----------



## eric ramos

money and more money hahahaha


----------



## eric ramos

oh yea roger we sendin u some shit ill pm u the pics later
and yea were my shit fuker?


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 31 2007, 03:36 PM~7591573
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahahahaha


----------



## eric ramos

PANDA SEX!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

"he looks like a broke asss....sexual chokolate." 




sorry eric im bored.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 2 2007, 03:52 PM~7603302
> *"he looks like a broke asss....sexual chokolate."
> sorry eric im bored.
> *


you get that pm foolio


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Apr 2 2007, 03:57 PM~7603339
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sup fool


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 2 2007, 12:56 PM~7603329
> *you get that pm foolio
> *


yea.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 2 2007, 04:01 PM~7603370
> *yea.
> *


not you foolio


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:uh:


----------



## eric ramos

some one loged as me i had to change my password n this one the new one is hard cus its none of my names or antything i just made up a word


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 2 2007, 05:46 PM~7604103
> *some one loged as me i had to change my password n this one the new one is hard cus its none of my names or antything i just made up a word
> *


76schwinn
HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 2 2007, 02:46 PM~7604103
> *some one loged as me i had to change my password n this one the new one is hard cus its none of my names or antything i just made up a word
> *


it was me. i was bored.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 2 2007, 05:54 PM~7604159
> *it was me. i was bored.
> *


figured how did you get the password


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 2 2007, 02:57 PM~7604180
> *figured how did you get the password
> *


atleast i didnt post any gay shit. like you did when you used my name. :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 2 2007, 06:01 PM~7604201
> *atleast i didnt post any gay shit. like you did when you used my name. :uh:
> *


why you bringing up old shit :biggrin: 
besides I did what you asked. :dunno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 2 2007, 03:04 PM~7604223
> *why you bringing up old shit  :biggrin:
> besides I did what you asked. :dunno:
> *


you fucked up my shit in 5 min.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 2 2007, 06:09 PM~7604238
> *you fucked up my shit in 5 min.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: sorry :happysad:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 2 2007, 03:10 PM~7604247
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: sorry :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

*WATS UP MUAH BITCHES HAVENT BEEN ON IN AWHILE BUT I'VE BEEN BUSY TRYIN TO HUSTLE THAT MONEY....LOL...WELL YEA TWO MONTHS LEFT MAN O MAN...CANT WAIT TO SEE ALL U HOODRATS....WHO IS GOIN FOR SURE TO SD.....WELL YEA G2G LATER GATORS*


----------



## Aztecbike

YOU KNOW L.A. CHAPTER IS FOR SURE GOING TO BE IN SD!!! uffin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 2 2007, 06:44 PM~7604773
> *WATS UP MUAH p.i.m.p.s HAVENT BEEN ON IN AWHILE BUT I'VE BEEN BUSY TRYIN TO HUSTLE THAT MONEY sucking big bananas....LOL...WELL YEA TWO MONTHS LEFT till i start my period MAN O MAN...CANT WAIT TO SEE ALL U HOODRATS so i can suck pickels....WHO IS GOIN FOR SURE TO SD.....WELL YEA G2G LATER GATORS
> *


 :loco: :werd:


----------



## 817Lowrider

my handle bars


----------



## Lil Spanks

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHH SNAP


----------



## NaturalHighII

dam those are bad, 

dam man my project is not moving much


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 3 2007, 12:41 AM~7607112
> *dam those are bad,
> 
> dam man my project is not moving much
> *


Mine is barely moving but it will be done for houstone


----------



## NorCalLux

thats becuse its deep poo


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 2 2007, 08:45 PM~7606668
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my handle bars
> *


:nono: :nono:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 3 2007, 10:13 AM~7608710
> *:nono: :nono:
> *


its to late there cut out already


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 3 2007, 08:15 AM~7608723
> *its to late there cut out already
> *


u should of rounded the corners more to make it look like poop


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 3 2007, 07:15 AM~7608723
> *its to late there cut out already
> *


  ........im sending you the money today.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 3 2007, 10:18 AM~7608742
> *u should of rounded the corners more to make it look like poop
> *


yeah thats what I was thinking


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 3 2007, 10:20 AM~7608758
> * ........im sending you the money today.
> *


barely ...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 817Lowrider

click the pic.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

big foot :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## GrimReaper

im a order that shit


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 3 2007, 12:43 PM~7609807
> *im a order that shit
> *


LOL dummy :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

*WATS ALL THE GANGSTA'S UP TOO.....DAMM ART GET UR PHONE WORKING*


----------



## Lil Spanks

YOUR MOM


----------



## eric ramos

i love u artie


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## OSO 805

ey i need to get the pre reg for sd wens the last day you can turn it in


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

sup ppl.........


----------



## eric ramos

x2 about pre reg but not $$$$$$$$$


----------



## NorCalLux

u have to send ur money in with pre reg thats why they have it pre reg u retarded zit head eric


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

hi


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Apr 3 2007, 11:36 PM~7614579
> *
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

art


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 4 2007, 06:40 PM~7620303
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

mmmmmmmmmmkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Apr 4 2007, 07:52 PM~7620393
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :yes:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 4 2007, 07:04 PM~7620475
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :yes:
> *


    :no:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 4 2007, 06:56 PM~7620414
> *mmmmmmmmmmkkkkkkkkkkkkk
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

:wave:


----------



## GrimReaper

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

SUP PUTOS, 

DAM HAVENT BEEN ON HERE FOR A COOL WHILE. HOWS EVERYONE, IM STUCK ON MY SELLING MY CAR, $5500 TAKES IT. AND ERIC, SORRY HOMIE, HAVENT HAD TIME. TRUST ME YOULL GET THEM, DONT THINK IM DOING YOU DIRTY OR ANYTHING. SORRY AGAIN, SHIPPING IS ONE OF MY WORST QUALITIES,LOL. BUT ANYWAYS WHATS EVERYONE UP TO, ANYTHING NEW???


----------



## eric ramos

FUCK IT THO
EY REMEMBER WAT I TOLD U WE SENDIN U ALL KINDS OF SHIT VERY SOON
LIKE LOTS OF SHIT


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup brothers


----------



## eric ramos

SUP SON


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 4 2007, 11:30 PM~7621433
> *SUP SON
> *


got some grip to spend prolly gonna go get my @#[email protected]#$%@$ parts


----------



## 817Lowrider

eric you get that m.o. yet


----------



## Lil Spanks

for sale to members only........60 each....d-twist crank
(missing notch were sproket locks in) plated by roger's customs...and evgraved one plated too...if no one buys...than ill sell it outside the club :biggrin:need to sell a.s.a.p :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

also this too...30 bucks engraved by hernans


----------



## ozzylowrider

If it doesnt sell to a member, can you get back to me please coz i will buy it straight away, of course members first


----------



## eric ramos

WTF ARTIE WHY U SELIN THEM?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 4 2007, 10:45 PM~7621544
> *WTF ARTIE WHY U SELIN THEM?
> *


becuz i want to dummy :angry: and personal reasons


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Apr 4 2007, 08:50 PM~7620810
> *      :no:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :happysad:


----------



## mortalkombat2

:ugh: 
2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mortalkombat2, CHILLY WILLY


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Apr 4 2007, 11:00 PM~7621637
> *:ugh:
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mortalkombat2, CHILLY WILLY
> *


 :loco:


----------



## eric ramos

ARTIE U BETTER SHOW IN SD FUEKR IF NOT IM NOT GOING


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 4 2007, 11:02 PM~7621644
> *ARTIE U BETTER SHOW IN SD FUEKR IF NOT IM NOT GOING
> *


 :loco:


----------



## eric ramos

NOT KIDDIN
MIGHT NOT EVEN MAKE IT FOR THAT MATTER


----------



## Lil Spanks

i found your pic eric....you changed


----------



## Lil Spanks

eric chillin with his homies...i think


----------



## Lil Spanks

no comment..... :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

lunch time


----------



## 817Lowrider

wtf fool


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 4 2007, 10:36 PM~7621485
> *for sale to members only........60 each....d-twist crank
> (missing notch were sproket locks in) plated by roger's customs...and evgraved one plated too...if no one buys...than ill sell it outside the club :biggrin:need to sell a.s.a.p :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont forget members


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 4 2007, 10:40 PM~7621509
> *also this too...30 bucks engraved by hernans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this too


----------



## Artistic3

WHATS GOING DOWN FOR EASTER, GET BACK AT ME.


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 4 2007, 09:38 PM~7621840
> *this too
> *


let me know if noby from you club buys the dtwist crank i am interested


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

ill hit u up later mk :yes:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 4 2007, 11:18 PM~7622031
> *ill hit u up later mk :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

*DAMM THOSE PARTS ARE CLEAN U SELLING ARTIE...U GOT THAT CRANK AND SEAT CLAMP STILL I WANT BOTH OF THEM.......ERIC U GOT TO COME EVEN IF HIS ASS DOSENT SHOW......WELL G2G :biggrin:   :cheesy: :0  *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 5 2007, 09:49 AM~7623124
> *DAMM THOSE PARTS ARE CLEAN U SELLING ARTIE...U GOT THAT CRANK AND SEAT CLAMP STILL I WANT BOTH OF THEM.......ERIC U GOT TO COME EVEN IF HIS ASS DOSENT SHOW......WELL G2G :biggrin:      :cheesy:  :0
> *


LMK when the frame arrives


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

if nobody wants the crank ill buy it.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

HOW COME YOU FOOLS DONT POST IN TEAM CALI????


----------



## NorCalLux

everyones mad and if eric dont go to SD u can kick him out hte club sence he dont wana do anyting as it is with the club hahahaha


----------



## OSO 805

how much for the engraved crank


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Apr 5 2007, 01:47 PM~7624662
> *how much for the engraved crank
> *


I think he said 60 bro


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Apr 5 2007, 11:47 AM~7624662
> *how much for the engraved crank
> *


 :uh: dam should of read it


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 5 2007, 10:38 AM~7624604
> *HOW COME YOU FOOLS DONT POST IN TEAM CALI????
> *


I WANT ANSWERS DAMIT!!!!


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 5 2007, 12:45 PM~7624944
> *I WANT ANSWERS DAMIT!!!!
> *


because we're no post whores like you guys.....well except art,and eric....... :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

*WATS GOING ON FOR EASTER :biggrin:  ....OK JUAN ILL LET U KNO WEN I GET IT :biggrin: ....DAMN ERIC :angry:........KIP LATER GUYS*


----------



## locotoys

:thumbsup:


----------



## GrimReaper

My Webpage


----------



## eric ramos

shit why u fukers mad 
i am atlest workin on my bike not like others


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 5 2007, 04:55 PM~7626423
> *shit why u fukers mad
> i am atlest workin on my bike not like others
> *


lamo


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

WUT UP HOMEBOYS!! :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 4 2007, 08:36 PM~7621485
> *for sale to members only........60 each....d-twist crank
> (missing notch were sproket locks in) plated by roger's customs...and evgraved one plated too...if no one buys...than ill sell it outside the club :biggrin:need to sell a.s.a.p :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf? If it doesnt have the part to catch the sprocket then its pretty much worthless.


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY ARTIE, IL LBUY THAT CRANK FROM YOU, THE D TWIST ONE. AND THE DTWIST PEDALS TOO.


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: PUTO


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 6 2007, 12:22 AM~7628726
> *:wave: PUTO
> *


sup


----------



## eric ramos

JUANITOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## 817Lowrider

kinda sad bro


----------



## eric ramos

POR QUE HOMIE?
WANA CHAT N TELL ME OR SOM BS?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 6 2007, 12:36 AM~7628846
> *POR QUE HOMIE?
> WANA CHAT N TELL ME OR SOM BS?
> *


***
Na homie kinda bumbed about my handlebars fool
I thought they were original BONECOLLECTION
but there off a production line


----------



## eric ramos

YEP I SAW THAT SHIT TO IT LOOKS LIKE THEY ORIGONAL JUST FOR UR BIKE BUT IF ALL OUR SHIT THAT IS FACED FROM BONE WILL BE DONE BY TNT THELL KNOW OUR MOVES N SHIT N WE JUST CANT HAVE THAT MAN FOR REALS


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 6 2007, 12:53 AM~7628986
> *YEP I SAW THAT SHIT TO IT LOOKS LIKE THEY ORIGONAL JUST FOR UR BIKE BUT IF ALL OUR SHIT THAT IS FACED FROM BONE WILL BE DONE BY TNT THELL KNOW OUR MOVES N SHIT N WE JUST CANT HAVE THAT MAN FOR REALS
> *


LOL
naw man it aint bout that
I just wanted original homie


----------



## Lil Spanks

people want the crank but i see no money?????


----------



## eric ramos

2 me its about that homie that why ill go with wayne or some one alse or ill find someone local


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

check this shit out lol
bahahahaahahahha
http://jalopnik.com/cars/custom-cars/someb...trip-248332.php


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## ESE NECIO 805

WHATS UP ERIC WHTA YOU DOING HOMIEHOW IS YOUR BIKE GOING LOKO IS ALMOS DONE OR WHAT ???


----------



## eric ramos

no mother fuck its not 
i hope its ready for time
but fuck 
im fuked
fuked 
fuked
fueked


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

sup ppl.....what any one?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 6 2007, 01:23 PM~7632518
> *sup ppl.....what any one?
> *


me...... :biggrin:


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## runninlow

sup erry one this juangotti
I am useing my bros login cus my computer is fucked right now


----------



## eric ramos

wtf werd


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by runninlow_@Apr 6 2007, 09:16 PM~7634430
> *sup erry one this juangotti
> I am useing my bros login cus my computer is fucked right now
> *


fixed it :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 6 2007, 09:28 PM~7634498
> *wtf werd
> *


----------



## eric ramos

werd
fuck
im bored
nitches


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 6 2007, 09:31 PM~7634522
> *werd
> fuck
> im bored
> nitches
> *


you get that m.o.


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Apr 6 2007, 10:49 PM~7634949
> *
> *


sup fool


----------



## Lil Spanks

casper's lady








casper's dayjob


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

you wild fool
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mortalkombat2

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mortalkombat2, juangotti, CHILLY WILLY
sup dudes :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Apr 6 2007, 11:07 PM~7635075
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: mortalkombat2, juangotti, CHILLY WILLY
> sup dudes  :biggrin:
> *


chillen
:biggrin: 


on another note...
VICTOR your frame is now in your town should be there tomorrow


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 6 2007, 09:11 PM~7635105
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the bitch on the far left titty is almost popin out ....
shit its all me...... :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

HEY JUAN GOT THE FRAME NICEE.....SHIPPIN' YOURS OUT 2MOROW


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 6 2007, 11:30 PM~7635220
> *HEY JUAN GOT THE FRAME NICEE.....SHIPPIN' YOURS OUT 2MOROW
> *


HELL YEAH BRO

YOU OWE ME A HOOK UP ONE OF THESE DAYS
AND I HAD TO KEEP IT LIGHT WEIGHT
LEMME SEE A PIC FOOL OF THE FRAME YOUR SENDING
ITS NOT CHOPPED UP IS IT


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 6 2007, 09:32 PM~7635235
> *HELL YEAH BRO
> 
> YOU OWE ME A HOOK UP ONE OF THESE DAYS
> AND I HAD TO KEEP IT LIGHT WEIGHT
> LEMME SEE A PIC FOOL OF THE FRAME YOUR SENDING
> ITS NOT CHOPPED UP IS IT
> *


NO GOOD CONDITION, ITS PAINTED


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 6 2007, 11:33 PM~7635241
> *NO GOOD CONDITION, ITS PAINTED
> *


WHAT COLOR AGAIN


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 6 2007, 09:34 PM~7635249
> *WHAT COLOR AGAIN
> *


BLUE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 6 2007, 11:35 PM~7635255
> *BLUE
> *


DAMN HE HATES BLUE iMA HAVE TO REPAINT IT


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## eric ramos

fucken artie u werid fuck


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 6 2007, 08:42 PM~7635283
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cholos.


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 6 2007, 09:42 PM~7635283
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


monchies,aztec angle, ?, casper?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 6 2007, 08:56 PM~7635358
> *monchies,aztec angle, ?, casper?
> *


 :nono: Casper doesnt go to shows.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 6 2007, 09:42 PM~7635283
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i need to get one of those i was ridin my bike at that show.......
they where signing shit and they took the pic b4 i went bak....


----------



## Lil Spanks

:loco: :werd:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 6 2007, 09:11 PM~7635105
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :yes:


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

WHATS UP HOMIES WHATS NEW AROUND HERE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Apr 7 2007, 03:13 AM~7636297
> *WHATS UP HOMIES WHATS NEW AROUND HERE
> *


nothing chillen man


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

niiiiccccccceeeeeeee


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## ESE NECIO 805

FINE ASS HYNAS :cheesy:


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 6 2007, 01:03 PM~7632393
> *no mother fuck its not
> i hope its ready for time
> but fuck
> im fuked
> fuked
> fuked
> fueked
> *


 CALMATE PINCHE ERICA CABRONA


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Apr 7 2007, 02:02 PM~7638164
> *CALMATE PINCHE ERICA CABRONA
> *


x2


----------



## eric ramos

na a la chingada 
im stressin over thsi shit bithces so if i cant make it its hard for me 2 u kno cus i been waitin for almost 2 years for this damn bike to be done n show it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 7 2007, 04:58 PM~7638901
> *na a la chingada
> im stressin over thsi shit bithces so if i cant make it its hard for me 2 u kno cus i been waitin for almost 2 years for this damn bike to be done n show it
> *


you get that money order


----------



## eric ramos

fuken fuken
nope i havent broly in the postofice buts already closed n sunday they dont open


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

DON;T BE STRESSIN ERIC YOU HAVE TO BE CALM HOMIE SI NO YOUR NOT GONNA DO NADA...


----------



## eric ramos

no i have to go aguevo guey


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

SO WHAT YOU NEED LOKO OR WHATS THE PROBLEMA QUE NO PUEDES IR LOKO


----------



## eric ramos

PLATIN 
AND AROUND 400?


----------



## NorCalLux




----------



## eric ramos

GREAT


----------



## NorCalLux

erics a club hopper kick him out


----------



## eric ramos

YES AINT U ONE 2 HUH U WAS GOING TO BE THEE ARTISTICS REMEMBER BITCH


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 7 2007, 07:10 PM~7640490
> *YES AINT U ONE 2 HUH U WAS GOING TO BE THEE ARTISTICS REMEMBER BITCH
> *


do u see me wearing a shirt and in another club no dip shit


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## NorCalLux

hahahaha


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## eric ramos

FUKEN ART HIT ME UKP MOFO


----------



## NorCalLux

eric is mad


----------



## Lil Spanks

this will make eric laugh..lol


----------



## NorCalLux

lol might get him upset too


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: SURE DID FUKEN ART 
PM ME MOOFO


----------



## Lil Spanks

:loco: :wow:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 7 2007, 07:04 PM~7640446
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that eric :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

yup thats erics lil bitch ass


----------



## eric ramos

:0 :wow:  YES ITS ME KING DOSES


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## eric ramos

THIS PENDEJO IS OMAR







OTHER NM CHAP PUTO


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 7 2007, 06:53 PM~7640797
> *THIS PENDEJO IS OMAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OTHER NM CHAP PUTO
> *


wtf?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

And I bet that eric still doesnth have an Artistics shirt.


----------



## NorCalLux

hes makin out with the pupet


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 7 2007, 08:55 PM~7640810
> *wtf? i think im in love
> *


 :loco: :werd: :wow:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

um, no...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 7 2007, 08:58 PM~7640830
> *um, no...noooobody suppose to no :angry:
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 7 2007, 07:52 PM~7640785
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


eric i knew u looked like a ***.......
lol
and u look whte as fuck and u need some acne cream


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 7 2007, 09:56 PM~7640816
> *And I bet that eric still doesnth have an Artistics shirt.
> *


I dont have one either :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

eric im only posting this one cuz its no big deal......im fucking with this just messing around see what i can do


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805+Apr 7 2007, 08:03 PM~7640857-->
> 
> 
> 
> eric i knew u looked like a ***.......
> lol
> and u look whte as fuck and u need some acne cream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THOS URS HAHAHAHAHHAHAH WTF?
> CASPER IS WITER THAN ME IM KINDA DARKER THAT PIC WAS WIT FLASH U DUMB HOE
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 7 2007, 08:05 PM~7640867
> *eric im only posting this one cuz its no big deal......im fucking with this just messing around see what i can do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: IFORGIVE U BABY


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 7 2007, 08:11 PM~7640893
> *THOS URS HAHAHAHAHHAHAH WTF?
> CASPER IS WITER THAN ME IM KINDA DARKER THAT PIC WAS WIT FLASH U DUMB HOE
> :cheesy: IFORGIVE U BABY
> *


hahaha homie if u see my face is clear and yos is like a fukin pizza!!!
lol
j/p


----------



## eric ramos

URS WAS PIZZA THEN 2 IF U BOUGTH TTHAT SHIT 
:rofl:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 7 2007, 08:16 PM~7640928
> *URS WAS PIZZA THEN 2 IF U BOUGTH TTHAT SHIT
> :rofl:
> *


wat get yo story straight crater face..... :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

I LIKE THE TERM 
MOON FACE MORE THAN CREATER FACE


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 7 2007, 08:19 PM~7640943
> *I LIKE THE TERM
> MOON FACE MORE THAN CREATER FACE
> *


jus drop it fooo....... :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

IM A MOOON FACE METAL MOUTH


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 7 2007, 08:26 PM~7640986
> *IM A MOOON FACE METAL MOUTH
> *


like i said get some acne some straighter teeth and then get laid :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux

hahah eric looks like a basterd child


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 7 2007, 10:28 PM~7640999
> *like i said get some acne some straighter teeth and then get laid :thumbsup:
> *


you lil shit talker :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

WERD ILL GET LAID OH BOOOOOOYYYYYYYYYYYYYY !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 7 2007, 08:30 PM~7641008
> *you lil shit talker  :biggrin:
> *


jus speekin the truth :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 7 2007, 08:31 PM~7641011
> *WERD ILL GET LAID OH BOOOOOOYYYYYYYYYYYYYY !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THEN GO BEE SOME BODY!!!


----------



## eric ramos

WTF/????????? IM A SOMBODY I WRITE :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 7 2007, 08:35 PM~7641040
> *WTF/????????? IM A SOMBODY I WRITE :biggrin:
> *


I MEAN AFTER U GET LAID FOOO............... :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 7 2007, 09:32 PM~7641017
> *jus speekin the truth :biggrin:
> *


art just *owned* ziggy


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

wats up ****** wat r u doin for easter art


----------



## eric ramos

VICTOR UR GAY SHIT I SEE U WATS UR STATUS ON UR BIKE


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 7 2007, 08:39 PM~7641063
> *wats up ****** wat r u doin for easter art
> *


WATUP


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 7 2007, 09:38 PM~7641057
> *art just owned ziggy
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 7 2007, 08:42 PM~7641084
> *
> *


NO ONE CARES FOOO.... :uh:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 7 2007, 08:40 PM~7641068
> *VICTOR UR GAY SHIT I SEE U WATS UR STATUS ON UR BIKE
> *


nm


----------



## eric ramos

NEW MEXICO? WTF BITCH TELL ME HOW IS IT U HOE


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 7 2007, 09:40 PM~7641068
> *VICTOR UR GAY SHIT I SEE U WATS UR STATUS ON UR BIKE
> *


art just *owned* eric.............anybody else :biggrin: .


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 7 2007, 08:45 PM~7641103
> *NEW MEXICO? WTF BITCH TELL ME HOW IS IT U HOE
> *


for real nm  art weres the cruise gonna be popping at tomoro


----------



## eric ramos

NO WAT HAPPEN TO IT PM ME BITCH I WANA KNO BITCH


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 7 2007, 08:43 PM~7641093
> *NO ONE CARES FOOO.... :uh:
> *


wats up ziggys dammm ziggys art made u into a man today


----------



## Lil Spanks

ART JUST OWNED *CUTTY* AS OF 8:50 P.M......LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHAT YALL THINK..IM LEARNING ON LEAFING AND STRIPING...
I DID THIS LAEFING


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 7 2007, 07:53 PM~7641148
> *ART JUST OWNED CUTTY AS OF 8:50 P.M......LOL
> *


word?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

REAL NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 7 2007, 09:58 PM~7641186
> *word?i did too
> *


alright tag team  :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux

post some pins


----------



## Lil Spanks

CASPER AND HIS LADY................................................I NEED TO KNOW WTF IS UP WITH CASPER???????????????????????????


----------



## NorCalLux

hahaha jar of anal lube eric n him shares it


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

cutty shut your skinny bitch ass up you coward anal avenger punk biatch.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 7 2007, 07:57 PM~7641177
> *WHAT YALL THINK..IM LEARNING ON LEAFING AND STRIPING...
> I DID THIS LAEFING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Time to chill with the familia


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

*HAPPY EASTER THEE ARTISTICS*


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

cutty has 337 post in this topic. when does he get the astistics plaque?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 8 2007, 09:30 AM~7643291
> *cutty has 337 post in this topic. when does he get the astistics plaque?
> *


X 337


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 8 2007, 10:31 AM~7643292
> *X 337
> *


U GOT 200 WEN THESE CLUB HOPPERS GET THEIR PLAQUE.... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 8 2007, 09:33 AM~7643300
> *U GOT 200 WEN THESE CLUB HOPPERS GET THEIR PLAQUE.... :0  :biggrin:
> *


I already got a plaque, a club shirt and a finished trike with my plaque embroided on the seat. What do you got? :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 8 2007, 09:36 AM~7643313
> *I already got a plaque, a club shirt and a finished trike with my plaque embroided on the seat. What do you got?  :biggrin:
> *


hardcore.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 8 2007, 10:36 AM~7643313
> *I already got a plaque, a club shirt and a finished trike with my plaque embroided on the seat. What do you got?  :biggrin:
> *


I GOT HE SHIRT AND THE PALAQUE
BUT NO BIKE DONE EXCEPT MY RED BIKE........
BUT I GOT A SUPRISE FOR EVERYBODY LIKE IN 2 MNTHS.........


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 8 2007, 09:39 AM~7643325
> *hardcore.
> *


Thats more then what some people have.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 8 2007, 09:42 AM~7643338
> *Thats more then what some people have.
> *


cutty only has a sticker.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

76 SWINN

U IN THE CLUB
U R NOW WITH THOSE 300
REPLYS ON THIS OPIC U HOE :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 8 2007, 09:49 AM~7643373
> *76 SWINN
> 
> U IN THE CLUB
> U R NOW WITH THOSE 300
> REPLYS ON THIS OPIC U HOE :biggrin:
> *


great. what prize i win.


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 8 2007, 01:56 PM~7643406
> *great. what prize i win.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## mortalkombat2

Happy Easter :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Apr 8 2007, 01:23 PM~7643531
> * Happy Easter  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## eric ramos

happy easter biches im a go write soe easter chear on walls


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

watup familia :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

HAPPY EASTER GUYS...


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 8 2007, 04:12 PM~7644973
> *HAPPY EASTER GUYS...
> *


u 2 homie


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 8 2007, 04:14 PM~7644982
> *u 2 homie
> *


I'd kick zigs out of ur club he's a **** he kept telling me that he was thinking about me and wanted to lick my pecker for $5...lol jus kidding about kicking him out but the other part im not kidding.


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 8 2007, 03:21 PM~7644722
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


happy easter u hore


----------



## GrimReaper

happy easter u bitch ass *****


----------



## 817Lowrider

any one got any used fenders for 16 bucks shipped


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Apr 8 2007, 12:23 PM~7643531
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :wow: :wow: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: :loco:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 8 2007, 07:21 PM~7646090
> *:0  :cheesy:  :wow:  :wow:  :nicoderm:  :yes:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider

*WE WILL BE UNSTOPPABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!
WAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

happy easter fools........ :cheesy: late easter.....lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Apr 8 2007, 09:17 PM~7646462
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :wow: :wow: :wow: :tongue:  :wow: :yes:


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 9 2007, 08:41 AM~7648422
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :tongue:    :wow:  :yes:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:yes:


----------



## Lil Spanks

ziggs kind of woman


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

cutty whats up...lol


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

FOR ZIGGS CUZ HE KIND OF DRY DOWN THERE.....


----------



## NaturalHighII

fuckign chilly willy, was up ppl


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Apr 9 2007, 04:46 PM~7652560
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## eric ramos

juan i got the mo 
art stop bein gay
roger i might have the parts today i think or its darks package 
grim fuck u
zigs ur a *** 
angle was sup 
victor u suck


----------



## NaturalHighII

hope you liked your shit eric, i seen it got delivered. hope you liek the quality


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 9 2007, 06:26 PM~7652808
> *juan i got the mo
> art stop ramming my ass
> roger i might have the parts today i think or its darks package
> grim fuck u
> zigs ur a ***
> angle was sup
> victor u suck
> *


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey artie, so are we up for san berdo or what


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 9 2007, 07:26 PM~7652808
> *juan i got the mo
> art stop bein gay
> roger i might have the parts today i think or its darks package
> grim fuck u
> zigs ur a ***
> angle was sup
> victor u suck
> *


woohoo


----------



## Lil Spanks

roger lets take a walk... :nicoderm:


----------



## Lil Spanks

so far it just me and mike want to go to together but im going to hit him up for this one


----------



## NaturalHighII

you gonna come and pick me up art o que??? i already requsted the day off, so was up?


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 9 2007, 05:30 PM~7652831
> *hope you liked your shit eric, i seen it got delivered. hope you liek the quality
> *


fuck man i hope its nice fuck its show chrome i never held that shit in my life im a first time plater hahahaha
but yea homie i need to get pics of the rest of the shit then we can send like 600 buks worth of shit 2 u
n juan i cant ship asap its going to take a wile maybe saturday? sorry :tears:


----------



## NaturalHighII

wtf yopuo dont have it, but it got delivered today


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 9 2007, 07:50 PM~7652947
> *fuck man i hope its nice fuck its show chrome i never held that shit in my life im a first time plater hahahaha
> but yea homie i need to get pics of the rest of the shit then we can send like 600 buks worth of shit 2 u
> n juan i cant ship asap its going to take a wile maybe saturday? sorry :tears:
> *


damn it why :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

no not yet cus my mom called n said a package came its ur or its darks cus they was going to be dilver like the same day or some bs

n juan i dont have ride to the postofice u mofo fuker


----------



## NaturalHighII

oh well i put the tracking number in and it says delivered so its mine, so when wil lyou have it in your hands


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 9 2007, 06:49 PM~7652944
> *you gonna come and pick me up art o que??? i already requsted the day off, so was up?
> *


just you????


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 9 2007, 07:54 PM~7652981
> *no not yet cus my mom called n said a package came its ur or its darks cus they was going to be dilver like the same day or some bs
> 
> n juan i dont have ride to the postofice u mofo fuker
> *


beg there ass a poor lil boy awaits


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah just me unless i hit up eric, hes down to go


----------



## eric ramos

fuck roger
love the shit
never seen chrome this bad ass fuck shiney miror lookin shit
fuck
pics dont make justice for this shit 
fuck damn 
im happy
pics orita


----------



## Lil Spanks

post pics bicth, and plus im not taking the burban a van


----------



## NorCalLux

bitch ass ******


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 9 2007, 07:02 PM~7653060
> *son of a bitch, im having arts baby
> *


 :barf: :loco:


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 9 2007, 06:04 PM~7653073
> *eric ate me out the other nite and i liked it
> *


:barf:


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 9 2007, 08:26 PM~7652808
> *juan i got the mo
> art stop bein gay
> roger i might have the parts today i think or its darks package
> grim fuck u
> zigs ur a ***
> angle was sup
> victor u suck
> *


fuk u bitch ass *****


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 9 2007, 07:06 PM~7653084
> *they dont call me deep hole for notin....anybody wanna see
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 9 2007, 07:09 PM~7653109
> *fuk u bitch ass *****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 9 2007, 05:53 PM~7652974
> *damn it why  :angry:
> *


what the fuck is that fat kid on ur avatar pic


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 9 2007, 08:18 PM~7653171
> *what the fuck is that fat kid on ur avatar pic
> *


*SAYS, "FUCK YOU"!!!*


----------



## eric ramos

them parts 
fuuken every penny worth it i love the quality n its hella shineyyyyyyyyyy
n bitch finaly my plaka


----------



## NorCalLux

are u gay happy eric?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 9 2007, 05:25 PM~7653225
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> them parts
> fuuken every penny worth it i love the quality n its hella shineyyyyyyyyyy
> n bitch finaly my plaka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 9 2007, 05:28 PM~7653250
> *are u gay happy eric?
> *


wheres your plaque? :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 9 2007, 05:44 PM~7653384
> *wheres your plaque?  :uh:
> *


he got a sticker. :0


----------



## NorCalLux

there beein made right now


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 9 2007, 05:52 PM~7653473
> *there beein made right now
> *


No they aint bitch. You aint buying jack shit


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 9 2007, 08:51 PM~7653452
> *he got a sticker. :0
> *


*stickers* He's got more than 1 :angry:


----------



## NorCalLux

just wait n see assclown


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 9 2007, 05:53 PM~7653485
> *stickers He's got more than 1  :angry:
> *


word?


----------



## eric ramos

sticker s bitch n that home made one that danny told him to trow it away :rofl:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

WATS UP


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 9 2007, 06:57 PM~7653517
> *sticker s bitch n that home made one that danny told him to trow it away :rofl:
> *


u ****** the club is usen the stickers homom dannys even got one on his truck


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: ahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
damn that is a good one


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 9 2007, 09:04 PM~7653587
> *:rofl: ahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> damn that is a good one
> *


I really need them parts asap fool
beg for a ride.


----------



## NorCalLux

whats that over ur shoulder juan?


----------



## eric ramos

fuck
the postofe here closes at 5 rite i get home from skool at 430 to 440
my mom dont get here till 6 or 7
my dad is out of town
my sister lives 30 minutes away from here i can only do it on saturday homie the weekdays i realy cant do shit


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 9 2007, 09:16 PM~7653679
> *fuck
> the postofe here closes at 5 rite i get home from skool at 430 to 440
> my mom dont get here till 6 or 7
> my dad is out of town
> my sister lives 30 minutes away from here i can only do it on saturday homie the weekdays i realy cant do shit
> *


If you send it asap, I will send you more money as compensation for your gratitude.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 9 2007, 09:15 PM~7653671
> *whats that over ur shoulder juan?
> *


A handkerchief, why?


----------



## eric ramos

bitch i gave u this parts free 
send me ur mags u have the lrbs i want to see them n then masterbate to them


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 9 2007, 09:23 PM~7653738
> *bitch i gave u this parts free
> send me ur mags u have the lrbs i want to see them n then masterbate to them
> *


Damn it!!! A poor lil boy waits 
I will send you more money. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

no lrbs
i kno ur cus is waitin homime but still i cant send shit till saturday


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 9 2007, 09:30 PM~7653809
> *no lrbs
> i kno ur cus is waitin homime but still i cant send shit till saturday
> *


Damn you eric :angry:


----------



## GrimReaper

i found a pix of art


----------



## eric ramos

:barf: fuck tha is nasty


----------



## eric ramos

ok juan by wen u need it u said u had a month to do ur shit so pleas fuker im doing asson as i can fuker


----------



## NorCalLux

thought that was juan for a min


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos+Apr 9 2007, 10:02 PM~7654099-->
> 
> 
> 
> ok juan by wen u need it u said u had a month to do ur shit so pleas fuker im doing asson as i can fuker
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its cool next weeks fine bro dont worry
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NorCalLux_@Apr 9 2007, 10:02 PM~7654101
> *thought that was juan for a min
> *


fuck you


----------



## eric ramos

lets go to chat


----------



## NaturalHighII

SNEAK PEAK PUTOS
LOOK AT THE FINE LINES OF MY FRAME
WHAT DO YALL THINK


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 9 2007, 08:58 PM~7654057
> *i found a pix of my self
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 9 2007, 10:49 PM~7655597
> *SNEAK PEAK PUTOS
> LOOK AT THE FINE LINES OF MY FRAME
> WHAT DO YALL THINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuken fuken huh ?


----------



## NaturalHighII

fucken fucken, wtf???what do yuo mean


----------



## chamuco61

'sup guys! :wave:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 10 2007, 10:08 AM~7657876
> *'sup guys! :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 10 2007, 01:16 PM~7658432
> *:wave:
> *


so whats up with the trike what you gonna do


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 10 2007, 11:19 AM~7658450
> *so whats up with the trike what you gonna do
> *


damn idk...i really like it and shit but yea


----------



## eric ramos

roger i mean wtf? like just a reg tank hmmmmm how the paint job going to be ?


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey do you guys know if they still have that psp for sale im not sure if it was juan or jesee


----------



## NaturalHighII

its gonna be liek a blue green


----------



## NaturalHighII

IPOD FOR SALE
30 GIG BLACK

$150 OBO


----------



## eric ramos

it was zigs who was sellin his psp 
n blue green? werd 
hmmm parts in mind cus mild of year is hard to optain u kno it seems easy but there is some bad comp


----------



## eric ramos

watcha think?


----------



## NorCalLux

to bad what it says on that display board is false


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 10 2007, 05:06 PM~7661201
> *watcha think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 10 2007, 05:56 PM~7661504
> *to bad what it says on that display board is false
> *


shit wtf dose this suposte to mean?
u shit head u dont even have a damn display board so stop crin bitch
why u come to our topic every damn day its not like i go to lux topic n talk shit there like wtf man its gettin old u shit head fuck grow up fuken childmolster gerka motherfucker


----------



## NorCalLux

stop cryin lil bitch


----------



## eric ramos

u see bitch u dont grow up somtimes ur more imature than me wtf


----------



## NorCalLux

your the one cryin like a bitch fool


----------



## eric ramos

wtf bitch bitch u dont have shit that is on my level u cockmaster bitch


----------



## NorCalLux

bahah u a joke


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

watup guys..... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 10 2007, 11:21 PM~7663272
> *watup guys..... :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 10 2007, 09:22 PM~7663282
> *x2
> *


chiilin u


----------



## eric ramos

fuck x2 hahaha
damn casperrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr were are u baby girl i kant find u


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 10 2007, 09:25 PM~7663317
> *fuck x2 hahaha
> damn casperrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr were are u baby girl i kant find u
> *


lol... i think he in trouble still i try and cal him and his mom say he in trouble....lol
checkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk....
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 10 2007, 11:23 PM~7663295
> *chiilin u
> *


me too just got off work


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

tight u gte paid yet.....lol
send me some money and ill send u eric......
:0


----------



## NaturalHighII

oh shit someones in trouble


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 10 2007, 11:29 PM~7663340
> *tight u gte paid yet.....lol
> send me some money and ill send u eric......
> :0
> *


I get paid thursday I cant wait I am hurtin for some grip


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 10 2007, 06:34 PM~7662391
> *bahah u a joke
> *


shut up. your come backs are gay.
and like eric said "your more immature than me"

your just disrespecting thee artistics by whoring with your bullshit.

if you got some thing stupid to say to me. tell me at a show cause your all talk bitch.



and you just got owned.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 10 2007, 09:32 PM~7663378
> *shut up. your come backs are gay.
> and like eric said "your more immature than me"
> 
> your just disrespecting thee artistics by whoring with your bullshit.
> 
> if you got some thing stupid to say to me. tell me at a show cause your all talk bitch.
> and you just got owned.
> *


took u 20 mins to write that....
yo shit said u where typin for like 20 min :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 10 2007, 09:30 PM~7663360
> *I get paid thursday I cant wait I am hurtin for some grip
> *


help a brotha out with some dough


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 10 2007, 08:37 PM~7663418
> *took u 20 mins to write that....
> yo shit said u where typin for like 20 min :biggrin:
> *


i got a board message. 

you want some too. :angry:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 10 2007, 09:41 PM~7663458
> *i got a board message.
> 
> you want some too. :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 10 2007, 11:39 PM~7663439
> *help a brotha out with some dough
> *


I got bills fool wish I could


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 10 2007, 09:48 PM~7663544
> *I got bills fool wish I could
> *


jus playn but thnx anyway


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 10 2007, 08:45 PM~7663504
> *:uh:
> *


****** lover.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 10 2007, 09:57 PM~7663646
> ******* lover.
> *


o wow did u think of that all by yourself or did ur mom help u out with that one... come on bring another one of yo lame jokes.....


----------



## Lil Spanks

hey roger, now i got 2 more guys rollin with us to the show sunday so itll be 4 or 5 bikes now......and this is what i was working on learning my skills........


----------



## eric ramos

im confused who did tha u or curly?


----------



## NorCalLux

go to school bitch ass eric


----------



## eric ramos

get the fuck out our topic puto u just come to talk shit not even prop ppls in this club n wtf is that bitch go back to lux topic its not my fualt that its a boring topic n lots of whores in this culb just postin in this topic but they club ppl not like u so fuck off


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 10 2007, 09:00 PM~7663671
> *o wow did u think of that all by yourself or did ur mom help u out with that one... come on bring another one of yo lame jokes.....
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 11 2007, 07:38 AM~7665638
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:wave: :wave:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 11 2007, 12:05 PM~7667521
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mortalkombat2

:wow: :wave:


----------



## bad news




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:biggrin: babosa so wats up with that deal


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 11 2007, 05:32 PM~7669888
> *:biggrin: babosa so wats up with that deal
> *


ill hit u up


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

better


----------



## NaturalHighII

anyone have a psp, i want one now


----------



## NorCalLux

bitch ass eric is mad becuse he got ripped off


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 11 2007, 04:47 PM~7669970
> *anyone have a psp, i want one now
> *


i got one. im using it right now.

it has a few scraches but not that bad. missing joystick cost like $5 at a walmart.

$8O shipped and ill throw in the james bond from russia with love game.

pm me if you want to work something out.


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup brothers


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 11 2007, 09:59 PM~7672276
> *sup brothers
> *


watup juan............ :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 12 2007, 12:46 AM~7672650
> *watup juan............ :biggrin:
> *


chillen chillen chillen


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

koo koo koo


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

juan u almost done with yo frame......
wat color :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

dam i havent even gone to check on my frame, imma go check manana


----------



## Lil Spanks

:loco:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 11 2007, 11:16 PM~7672824
> *:loco:
> *


watup art


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 11 2007, 06:47 PM~7669970
> *anyone have a psp, i want one now
> *


I DO :biggrin:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

sup people! how ya'll been?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 11 2007, 11:32 PM~7672914
> *sup people! how ya'll been?
> *


good


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 12 2007, 12:32 AM~7672914
> *sup people! how ya'll been?
> *


 :loco:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 12 2007, 01:03 AM~7672750
> *juan u almost done with yo frame......
> wat color :biggrin:
> *


almost and brown


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 12 2007, 08:12 AM~7674231
> *almost and brown
> *


juan is that u in ur avi


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 12 2007, 11:11 AM~7674555
> *juan is that u in ur avi
> *


the one and only :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 12 2007, 09:19 AM~7674608
> *the one and only  :biggrin:
> *


lol u a foo homie....
lol
so yea thats a tight color wat type of brown


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 12 2007, 01:02 PM~7675337
> *lol u a foo homie....
> lol
> so yea thats a tight color wat type of brown
> *


candy rootbeer brown


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 12 2007, 11:04 AM~7675346
> *candy rootbeer brown
> *


lightesh or dark


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 12 2007, 01:05 PM~7675357
> *lightesh or dark
> *


dark
I blieve...


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 12 2007, 11:07 AM~7675362
> *dark
> I blieve...
> *


like my bros car ill try and get pics of it...
he jus an ass and dont realy bring it out much cas he works like crazy


----------



## Lil Spanks

ok.............its alomst here...everyones got 2 month to get them self's in gear for san de. i hope everyone working on something getting ready.....i just got *confermed* that neal wil be at s.d with a booth. ill will be there friday and hanging out with him through the weekend...(you know me,will hit the hot spots and get watsed...oh yeaaaa party) so get started :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

*HOW MUCH IS IT ON SUNDAY FOR THE SHOW....ART HIT ME U HAVE TO PINSTRIP THE TRIKE*


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## NaturalHighII

IM TRYING TO SEE IF I CAN HAVE A TRIKE AT THAT SHOW, IN SD. FOR SB, NOTHING.


----------



## NaturalHighII

SUP PPL


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 12 2007, 04:23 PM~7677093
> *SUP PPL
> *


HATER


----------



## eric ramos

sd bitch


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 12 2007, 05:04 PM~7676557
> *ok.............its alomst here...everyones got 2 month to get them self's in gear for san de. i hope everyone working on something getting ready.....i just got confermed that neal wil be at s.d with a booth. ill will be there  friday and hanging out with him through the weekend...(you know me,will hit the hot spots and get watsed...oh yeaaaa party) so get started :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  you know it


----------



## eric ramos

sd bitch
sd bitch
sd bitch
we almost ready homies dont worry well go


----------



## NaturalHighII

almost there, just 2 more months


----------



## Lil Spanks

SO WHOS GOING THIS WEEKENED WITH BIKES???


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 12 2007, 09:06 PM~7679955
> *SO WHOS GOING THIS WEEKENED WITH BIKES???
> *


art how far is it from here/...
oxnard


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey artie, i thoguht you were c0omig down


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

i want to take the trike but sumone here is lagging it on the striping


----------



## NaturalHighII

lol, fucking art huh


----------



## eric ramos

wtf just pinstpin in the show hahaha live pintrpin


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 12 2007, 09:22 PM~7680111
> *lol, fucking art huh
> *


----------



## NaturalHighII

thats true, and whos doing the striping.....art??


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 12 2007, 09:27 PM~7680153
> *thats true, and whos doing the striping.....art??
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## NaturalHighII

oh shit, imma have to let art stripe my bike


----------



## eric ramos

artie be gettin good props u bitch hoe hahah


----------



## 817Lowrider

hell yeah


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 12 2007, 10:22 PM~7680724
> *hell yeah
> *


watup gotti man :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 13 2007, 12:30 AM~7680785
> *watup gotti man :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


chillen


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 12 2007, 10:32 PM~7680796
> *chillen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


me 2 u jus got off work or wat


----------



## 817Lowrider

yup,yup


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 12 2007, 10:34 PM~7680822
> *yup,yup
> *


uhuh....lol
wat u doin 2marow


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 13 2007, 12:35 AM~7680831
> *uhuh....lol
> wat u doin 2marow
> *


running errands


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

kool me 2 sendin out th frame 2marow


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 12 2007, 10:21 PM~7680099
> *i want to take the trike but sumone here is lagging it on the striping
> *


you dont even know if your going still????


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 12 2007, 04:16 PM~7677044
> *IM TRYING TO SEE IF I CAN HAVE A TRIKE AT THAT SHOW, IN SD. FOR SB, NOTHING.*


so you not takeing a bike??


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

sup.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 12 2007, 10:41 PM~7680886
> *:wave:
> *


watup


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 13 2007, 12:41 AM~7680886
> *:wave:
> *


Sup I am doing every thing I can to make it to SD
I am seeing how much it would be


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 12 2007, 11:43 PM~7680900
> *Sup I am doing every thing I can to make it to SD
> I am seeing how much it would be
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 13 2007, 01:47 AM~7681319
> *:thumbsup:
> *


It is hella $$$ just to catch transportation DAMN!!!!!
I could put all that $$$ into my bike


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

laterz guys goin to sleep.....
night :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

nah im not taking a bike


----------



## NaturalHighII

AND HEY ARTIE HIT ME UP ON MY PHONE TO SEE, WHAT TIME WE GONNA ROLL AND SHIT


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 13 2007, 12:33 PM~7684310
> *nah im not taking a bike
> *


im proly not either and i dont got a ride over their


----------



## sick six

WERES ART


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Apr 13 2007, 12:37 PM~7684338
> *WERES ART
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## NaturalHighII

hes around, except i guess he hasnt payed his phone bill so no one can call him


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 13 2007, 12:40 PM~7684364
> *hes around, except i guess he hasnt payed his phone bill so no one can call him
> *


a how u getin to san diego for the show


----------



## sick six

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 13 2007, 12:40 PM~7684364
> *hes around, except i guess he hasnt payed his phone bill so no one can call him
> *


ORALE :thumbsup:


----------



## NaturalHighII

with homeboy Angel


----------



## 817Lowrider

whats up people how are yall doing
and zig I will send the m.o. tomorrow
say do you have a I.D.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 13 2007, 12:55 PM~7684459
> *whats up people how are yall doing
> and zig I will send the m.o. tomorrow
> say do you have a I.D.
> *


id who me


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 13 2007, 02:56 PM~7684460
> *id who me
> *


yes you
cus if you dont 
its gonna be hard to cash it


----------



## NaturalHighII

gots to go to work,see yall foos later


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 13 2007, 12:58 PM~7684471
> *yes you
> cus if you dont
> its gonna be hard to cash it
> *


yea i got id


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 13 2007, 03:03 PM~7684504
> *yea i got id
> *


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 12 2007, 10:39 PM~7680867
> *you dont even know if your going still????
> *


 :biggrin: i can go...wat time we heading out


----------



## eric ramos

sapo hoe asses


----------



## socios b.c. prez

why doesnt "chuck e. cheese" deliver?


----------



## NorCalLux

becuse last time u worked there u never even left the kids play area


----------



## NaturalHighII

HAHAHA, LOL, SOCIOS GOT OWNED!!!


----------



## eric ramos

good moring fukers :wave: artie are u ready for sb? bitch ass anser ur phone


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 14 2007, 09:12 AM~7689063
> *good moring fukers :wave: artie are u ready for sb? bitch ass anser ur phone
> *


 :biggrin: watup :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

sup mija ur woken up early aint it 9 in cali fuck i berly woke kup hahah


----------



## GrimReaper

WATS GUD HOMIES


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 14 2007, 09:14 AM~7689070
> *sup daddy ur woken up early aint it 9 in cali fuck i berly woke kup hahah
> *


yea i barely woke up and its 9 here 2......


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 14 2007, 09:16 AM~7689078
> *WATS GUD HOMIES
> *


wat yo uncle say


----------



## eric ramos

no bitch its 9 in cali
10 here in nuevo mexico pendejo


----------



## eric ramos

good not gud 
and not much hoe ass 
jukst broke as a joke :thumbsup:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 14 2007, 09:17 AM~7689084
> *no bitch its 9 in cali
> 10 here in nuevo mexico pendejo
> *


well i dont give a fuk about new mexico :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

it 11 something round herr


----------



## eric ramos

fuck u bitch nm sucks n all but fuck its a state :rofl: bitch hoe


----------



## mortalkombat2

wuts up :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 13 2007, 07:37 PM~7687145
> *why doesnt "chuck e. cheese" deliver?
> *





> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 13 2007, 07:48 PM~7687229
> *becuse last time u worked there u never even left the kids play area
> *


BURN!!!!!! :burn:


----------



## eric ramos

mkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk sup homie


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

hahhahahaah kidy ride......


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 14 2007, 09:48 AM~7689216
> *mkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk sup homie
> *


hows the finances :thumbsup: or :thumbsdown:


----------



## eric ramos

fuck how ur chick or ur done?
finances is down homie hahahah
fuck fuk hahaha hoply i can get some money fronted from differnts ppls not from the net tho cus they might think im not legit


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 14 2007, 10:00 AM~7689265
> *fuck how ur chick or ur done?
> finances is down homie hahahah
> fuck fuk hahaha hoply i can get some money fronted from differnts ppls not from the net tho cus they might think im not legit
> *


were good we had one of those talks  and how much u need to finish ur stuff?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Apr 14 2007, 10:03 AM~7689273
> *were good we had one of those talks   and how much u need to finish ur stuff?
> *


he needs alot....... :biggrin:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 14 2007, 10:04 AM~7689275
> *he needs alot....... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Apr 14 2007, 10:11 AM~7689297
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


and me 2.......
jus gonna get started on the jason bike..


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 14 2007, 10:15 AM~7689312
> *and me 2.......
> jus gonna get started on the jason bike..
> *


yea im workin on my new mike myers bike


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Apr 14 2007, 12:23 PM~7689340
> *yea im workin on my new mike myers bike
> *


word?


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 14 2007, 10:25 AM~7689354
> *word?
> *


 :no:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Apr 14 2007, 12:26 PM~7689358
> *:no:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Apr 14 2007, 10:23 AM~7689340
> *yea im workin on my new mike myers bike
> *


lol
that would b a tight bike but i already got my bike planned out... :biggrin:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 14 2007, 10:29 AM~7689375
> *lol
> that would b a tight bike but i already got my bike planned out... :biggrin:
> *


u gunna mold a ski mask in ur frame?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Apr 14 2007, 10:32 AM~7689387
> *u gunna mold a ski mask in ur frame?
> *


maybe dont know


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 14 2007, 10:32 AM~7689390
> *maybe dont know
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Apr 14 2007, 10:32 AM~7689387
> *u gunna mold a ski mask in ur frame?
> *


im thinkin where


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

yo guys my sis bf had this old shin frma eand he gave it to me with some parts...
got a moded i think 68 swhinn frame
and matching painted fenders and re forks and also got flat all twisted forks..
and all flat twitsted handlebars....for freeee 
and got some 144s from him 2...
the frame










the matching fenders and the rims










and the twisted forks and handle bars


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 14 2007, 04:11 PM~7690223
> *yo guys my sis bf had this old shin  frma eand he gave it to me with some parts...
> got a moded i think 68 swhinn frame
> and matching painted fenders and re forks and also got flat all twisted forks..
> and all flat twitsted handlebars....for freeee
> and got some 144s from him 2...
> the frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the matching fenders and the rims
> [
> IMG]http://www.layitlow.cc/images/005/Picture 053.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> and the twisted forks and handle bars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn it zig edit that shit and spell every word right :angry:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 14 2007, 02:12 PM~7690230
> *damn it zig edit that shit and spell  every word right :angry:
> *


all u gotta know is that all this shit i got for freeeeeeeeeeeee
and that a real swhinn frame :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 14 2007, 04:24 PM~7690266
> *all u gotta know is that all this shit i got for freeeeeeeeeeeee
> and that a real swhinn frame :biggrin:
> *


post more pics of the frame kick stand mount back axle mount post close ups


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 14 2007, 02:32 PM~7690296
> *post more pics of the frame kick stand mount back axle mount post close ups
> *


ok hold up


----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## 817Lowrider

SORRY BRO ITS NOT A SCHWINN 

but still bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 14 2007, 02:37 PM~7690312
> *SORRY BRO ITS NOT A SCHWINN
> 
> but still bad ass :thumbsup:
> *


hha i know i was jus fukin but hey i got it 4 free lol
with hell good parts jus need a t bar


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 14 2007, 04:38 PM~7690317
> *hha i know i was jus fukin but hey i got it 4 free  lol
> with hell good parts jus need a t bar
> *


you liar you really thought it was a schwinn.
you aint got to lie to kick it LOL :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 14 2007, 02:41 PM~7690328
> *you liar you really thought it was a schwinn.
> you aint got to lie to kick it LOL  :biggrin:
> *


na i knew it wasnt cas the kik stand is not welded on their like the triangle shape of it and also the lil cut out in the bak axel....so ha...lol :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 14 2007, 04:42 PM~7690337
> *na i knew it wasnt cas the kik stand is not welded on their like the triangle shape of it and also the lil cut out in the bak axel....so ha...lol :biggrin:
> *


right..... :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 14 2007, 02:44 PM~7690341
> *right..... :biggrin:
> *


okeyyy watever u say gottti.....lol


----------



## eric ramos

whores :uh:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 14 2007, 03:12 PM~7690451
> *whores :uh:
> *


u see my hook up lame


----------



## eric ramos

wat hook?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 14 2007, 03:15 PM~7690463
> *wat hook?
> *


look at the pg b4 this


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 14 2007, 03:15 PM~7690464
> *look at the pg b4 this
> *


u like :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

repaint it build it n sell it to suport ur jason bike or somting
but free shit u better go n suck on his dick for an hour or ur sister to do that


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 14 2007, 03:21 PM~7690486
> *repaint it build it n sell it to suport ur jason bike or somting
> but free shit u better go n suck on his dick for an hour or ur sister to do that
> *


hahha na im gonnna repaint it for free and jus keep it but maybe sell it to suport my jason bike


----------



## eric ramos

bitch look stop makin all these side projects tat come out half assed well the red frame with me has a better home

why u think i sold the other red bike i had cus i decided to work on just one project n shit bitch hoie


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 14 2007, 03:29 PM~7690525
> *bitch look stop makin all these side projects tat come out half assed well the red frame with me has a better home
> 
> why u think i sold the other red bike i had cus i decided to work on just one project n shit bitch hoie
> *


bitch it aint no project..... and my frame gonna be done by some one already...gonna send out the frame on mon and then im gonn abuy some faced shit so im set already so shuta fuk up bitch and let me do it my way i dont need your bitch ass tellin me wat to do .... fuk :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 14 2007, 05:33 PM~7690541
> *bitch it aint no project..... and my frame gonna be done by some one already...gonna send out the frame on mon and then im gonn abuy some faced shit so im set already so shuta fuk up bitch and let me do it my way i dont need your bitch ass tellin me wat to do .... fuk :angry:
> *


 :uh: :angry: :thumbsdown:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 14 2007, 04:22 PM~7690717
> *:uh:  :angry:  :thumbsdown:
> *


huh... :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

that aint no schwinn *****. :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Eric have you shipped out yet


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 14 2007, 04:53 PM~7690898
> *that aint no schwinn *****. :uh:
> *


i kno u hommo


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 14 2007, 03:57 PM~7690918
> *i kno u hommo
> *


you said it dumbfuck.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 14 2007, 05:35 PM~7691062
> *you said it dumbfuck.
> *


well i said never mind u idiot........ :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

not a damn thang fuker 
told ya it would take long cus no ride maybe i can let my mom do it or somting


----------



## eric ramos

zigs fuck ya cus i am givin u tips on how to make a sic bike not a halfassed one bitch hoe so fuck u u lil shit


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 14 2007, 05:45 PM~7691112
> *zigs fuck ya cus i am givin u tips on how to make a sic bike not a halfassed one bitch hoe so fuck u u lil shit
> *


well fuk yo advice the shit u did was waker then the design i did...and its my bike not your so stik your ideas in your RUFF......
and jus fuk off and get off my sac about MY bike not yours lame......
so jus worry about yourself homie....alright :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

ok mija dont get ur tanga de leperd in a bunch


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 14 2007, 07:45 PM~7691107
> *not a damn thang fuker
> told ya it would take long cus no ride maybe i can let my mom do it or somting
> *


 :angry:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 14 2007, 06:50 PM~7691390
> *ok mija dont get ur tanga de leperd in a bunch
> *


homie fuk u dawg..... :angry:


----------



## DodgerFan

im here !

whats up art!


----------



## Lil Spanks

im going to azusa 2marrow


----------



## DodgerFan

me to what time are u getting there?


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

2moro is the first show wit the club.....well i mean wit i bike that im taking :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 14 2007, 11:34 PM~7692340
> *2moro is the first show wit the club.....well i mean wit i bike that im taking :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


good luck victor man times biting down on me fool hno:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 14 2007, 09:33 PM~7692334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 817Lowrider

cant wait till I get air


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

nice air...dam juan gonna get the fiberglass tomor...u think u can pm me a step by step...gonna start on tuesday


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 14 2007, 11:38 PM~7692373
> *nice air...dam juan gonna get the fiberglass tomor...u think u can pm me a step by step...gonna start on tuesday
> *


yeah I will 
I say you should practice first
before atempting the actual tank


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 14 2007, 09:35 PM~7692354
> *good luck victor man times biting down on me fool  hno:
> *


thanks man


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 14 2007, 09:36 PM~7692363
> *cant wait till I get air
> *


im gonna order those cylindrers from pro hopper maybe on the wwkend to match the pumps i got from babosa :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 14 2007, 09:39 PM~7692390
> *yeah I will
> I say you should practice first
> before atempting the actual tank
> *


 :biggrin: im gonna do the tank and add skirts....or i mean i whole back end....u think u can draw me a design for a girl frame wit the tank and backend wit a design


----------



## 817Lowrider

heres some links to check out victor
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=247363&hl=
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=215818&hl=
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=164777&hl=
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=240708&hl=
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=250011&hl=
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...opics&hl=&st=50


----------



## 817Lowrider

*ART I NEED TO HOLLA AT YOU HOMIE
CALL ME UP OR PM ME PLEASE*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 14 2007, 11:53 PM~7692484
> *ART I NEED TO HOLLA AT YOU HOMIE
> CALL ME UP OR PM ME PLEASE
> *


never mind I found my answer


----------



## Lil Spanks

i need every *member* going to sd in june to pick up the new copy of lrm and *pre reg as of right now *so we have everyone there


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

wat yall think of my parts....
handlebars








forks








sissybar








gonna change the sissybar dont hink it looks cool


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

new sissy bar....


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 14 2007, 11:42 PM~7693198
> *wat yall think of my parts....
> handlebars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sissybar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> handlebars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna change the sissybar dont hink it looks cool
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Apr 14 2007, 11:51 PM~7693247
> *:biggrin:
> *


u like the parts.... :cheesy:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 14 2007, 11:52 PM~7693250
> *u like the parts.... :cheesy:
> *


think it will match my frame.....


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 14 2007, 11:56 PM~7693269
> *think it will match my frame.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Apr 15 2007, 12:02 AM~7693288
> *:yes:
> *


cool


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 14 2007, 09:49 PM~7692453
> *heres some links to check out victor
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=247363&hl=
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=215818&hl=
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=164777&hl=
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=240708&hl=
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=250011&hl=
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...opics&hl=&st=50
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS JUAN


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 14 2007, 10:42 PM~7692862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 14 2007, 10:06 PM~7692586
> *i need every member going to sd in june to pick up the new copy of lrm and pre reg as of right now so we have everyone there
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 15 2007, 08:11 AM~7693840
> *:biggrin:  THANKS JUAN
> *


good info in there


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 14 2007, 10:06 PM~7692586
> *i need every member going to sd in june to pick up the new copy of lrm and pre reg as of right now so we have everyone there
> *


 :thumbsup: yes Mr. Presindent


----------



## eric ramos

hoes hoes hoes
im bored


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 15 2007, 04:24 PM~7696066
> *hoes hoes hoes
> im bored
> *


x2


----------



## Lil Spanks

lazy mofo








i had to use for dry ass roger


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 15 2007, 08:26 PM~7699083
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lazy mofo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had to use for dry ass roger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


art did u go to the show... i didnt see u


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 15 2007, 09:28 PM~7699106
> *art did u go to the show... i didnt see u
> *


whos the one that took the pics??????????????????


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:wave:


----------



## mortalkombat2

:wave: :wave:
nice wake up call :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Apr 15 2007, 09:02 PM~7699513
> *:wave:  :wave:
> nice wake up call  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DodgerFan

starting to get the rates on the hotles for san diego let me know if you want to book up a room i talked to a few of you today and btw i hope u guys had a chance to go to the dump and throw arts forks away :barf:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@Apr 15 2007, 11:04 PM~7699540
> *starting to get the rates on the hotles for san diego let me know if you want to book up a room i talked to a few of you today and btw i hope u guys had a chance to dump arts forks at the landfield
> *


I saw your Fort Worth chap posted up at the park today. bad ass rides


----------



## DodgerFan

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 15 2007, 08:06 PM~7699557
> *I saw your Fort Worth chap posted up at the park today. bad ass rides
> *


yeah wish i was there will hopefully out for the lowrider show out there


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@Apr 15 2007, 09:04 PM~7699540
> *starting to get the rates on the hotles for san diego let me know if you want to book up a room i talked to a few of you today and btw i hope u guys had a chance to go to the dump and throw arts forks away  :barf:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

WAT DO U GUYS THINK OF A 20 MINUTE DRIVE FROM THE SHOW


----------



## eric ramos

sup familia


----------



## DodgerFan

found a hotel in national city for $69 a night per room


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@Apr 15 2007, 09:38 PM~7699834
> *found a hotel in national city for $69 a night per room
> *


HOW FAR IS THAT FROM THE SHOW, WERE IS AT


----------



## DodgerFan

in between 5 and 805 above the 54 freeway


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@Apr 15 2007, 09:42 PM~7699870
> *in between 5 and 805 above the 54 freeway
> *


NICE....NOW HOW FAR IS THAT FROM THE SHOW


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

NICE SIGNATURE DODGER FAN....WELL NO ANGEL FAN HERE...IM A YANKEE FAN BOI...WELL YEA WAT HAPPEN AT THE GAME DID U END UP GOING


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

sup plp


----------



## Lil Spanks

NOW WHAT....I TOLD U IM THE KING OF PUMPS BICTHES
























COPYRIGHT BICTHES...LOL


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 15 2007, 09:47 PM~7699914
> *sup plp
> *


SUP HOMIE MAN O MAN EVERYONE IS GETTING READY FOR SD


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 15 2007, 09:49 PM~7699930
> *NOW WHAT....I TOLD U IM THE KING OF PUMPS BICTHES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COPYRIGHT BICTHES...LOL
> *


art how much u get that for


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 15 2007, 09:49 PM~7699930
> *NOW WHAT....I TOLD U IM THE KING OF PUMPS BICTHES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COPYRIGHT BICTHES...LOL
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I WANT U TO DO MY SET UP FOR THE U KNO WAT BIKE


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

baboso will my pumps look like that wen they put together 4 sd


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

art y u b ingnoring me 4........


----------



## eric ramos

no zigs cus urs wont have an adex dump or werid ass engravin like arites


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 15 2007, 09:56 PM~7699982
> *no zigs cus urs wont have an adex dump or werid ass engravin like arites
> *


----------



## eric ramos

victor a 
bike with 2 mods is a semi
tank1 skirts 1
caped seat 1/2


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 15 2007, 09:56 PM~7699982
> *no zigs cus urs wont have an adex dump or werid ass engravin like arites
> *


a puto i wanst akin u i was askin your daddy art......
and i know it wont cas i aint got the money.....


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 15 2007, 10:01 PM~7700034
> *victor a
> bike with 2 mods is a semi
> tank1 skirts 1
> caped seat 1/2
> *


THANKS BUT NO CAPPED SEAT POST JUST TANK AND SKIRTS...THANKS DAM


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

im gonna put my jason bike to the side and finish my red bike......
doin all triple sq twisted parts and hydros......
then im gona do the jason frame


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@Apr 15 2007, 11:06 PM~7699562
> *yeah wish i was there will hopefully out for the lowrider show out there
> *


there are no LRM show here this year


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY ART, YOU BETTER HAVE MY 3 PUMOPS READY BY THIS WEEK


----------



## NaturalHighII

IM OUTS PPL

GOT TO CATCH SOME ZZZ


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 15 2007, 09:45 PM~7699899
> *NICE SIGNATURE DODGER FAN....WELL NO ANGEL FAN HERE...BOI...WELL YEA WAT HAPPEN AT THE GAME DID U END UP GOING
> *


 :uh: :loco: 










:biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

fuck ya were is every one at?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 6 2007, 09:00 PM~7635383
> *:nono: Casper doesnt go to shows.
> *


i go to every show


----------



## casper805

weres the topic were i heard eric was mad cause juan gotti got his handlebars made by tnt?


----------



## casper805

were are the pics of azusa ?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 15 2007, 08:49 PM~7699930
> *NOW WHAT....I TOLD U IM THE KING OF PUMPS BICTHES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COPYRIGHT BICTHES...LOL
> *


 :worship:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 10 2007, 08:32 PM~7663378
> *shut up. your come backs are gay.
> and like eric said "your more immature than me"
> 
> your just disrespecting thee artistics by whoring with your bullshit.
> 
> if you got some thing stupid to say to me. tell me at a show cause your all talk bitch.
> and you just got owned.
> *


thank u


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 15 2007, 09:55 PM~7699981
> *art y u b ingnoring me 4........
> *


BECAUSE I WANT TO


----------



## NaturalHighII

fucking stupid ass people

ey casper where you been at
i was tryign to call u to ask you some shit
and dont say you do go to every show cuz you know you dont.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 16 2007, 09:33 PM~7708401
> *fucking stupid ass people
> 
> ey casper where you been at
> i was tryign to call u to ask you some shit
> and dont say you do go to every show cuz you know you dont.
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 16 2007, 08:33 PM~7708401
> *fucking stupid ass people
> 
> ey casper where you been at
> i was tryign to call u to ask you some shit
> and dont say you do go to every show cuz you know you dont.
> *


WELL IM HERE NOW PM ME ANYTHING U GOTTA ASK


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 16 2007, 08:43 PM~7706533
> *weres the topic were i heard eric was mad cause juan gotti got his handlebars made by tnt?
> *


TNT cut a original Bonecollectors design


----------



## NaturalHighII

well look, first, now we got rules and eric was in charge of forwarding them to everyon which im pretty sure he didnt


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 16 2007, 10:35 PM~7708421
> *WELL IM HERE NOW PM ME ANYTHING U GOTTA ASK
> *


YOUR A FUCKIN STUPID ASS THAT CANT TELL ANYBODY WHATS UP


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 16 2007, 09:37 PM~7708439
> *well look, first, now we got rules and eric was in charge of forwarding them to everyon which im pretty sure he didnt
> *


i got am


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey art imma send you the rules now


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 16 2007, 08:37 PM~7708439
> *well look, first, now we got rules and eric was in charge of forwarding them to everyon which im pretty sure he didnt
> *


WTF RULES PM THEM TO ME


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 16 2007, 10:37 PM~7708443
> *YOUR A FUCKIN STUPID ASS THAT CANT TELL ANYBODY WHATS UP AND IM GOING TO MAKE SOME CHANGES AROUND HERE RIGHT ROGER
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 16 2007, 08:36 PM~7708431
> *TNT cut a original Bonecollectors design
> *


YEA I SEEN THEM


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 16 2007, 08:37 PM~7708443
> *YOUR A FUCKIN STUPID ASS THAT CANT TELL ANYBODY WHATS UP
> *


U KNOW WAT MAN FUCK U THEN


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

SUP ******!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 16 2007, 11:37 PM~7708439
> *well look, first, now we got rules and eric was in charge of forwarding them to everyon which im pretty sure he didnt
> *


I got thwm too
I dont know bout the mandatory show though
thats not gonna work out for me very well
but we will work it out


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 16 2007, 08:41 PM~7708482
> *U KNOW WAT MAN FUCK U THEN
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 16 2007, 06:35 PM~7706453
> *i go to every show
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Your not even on lil anymore. How are you going to make it to the shows? 

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 16 2007, 09:41 PM~7708482
> *U KNOW WAT MAN FUCK U THEN
> *


nice.


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey art guess, what that ipod i have is gonna cover my paint jobs fees


----------



## eric ramos

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 16 2007, 11:48 PM~7708544
> *:wave:
> *


you shipp out yet


----------



## eric ramos

no damn it no
i dont have time for shit 
man
im fuked
n im going crazy 6 weeks left fuck


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 16 2007, 11:52 PM~7708584
> *no damn it no
> i dont have time for shit
> man
> im fuked
> n im going crazy 6 weeks left fuck
> *


I got less than a week to get this lil fools bike done bro


----------



## eric ramos

fuck 
damn it
wens his bday ill tell my mom to ship it or somting fuck


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 16 2007, 11:55 PM~7708621
> *fuck
> damn it
> wens his bday ill tell my mom to ship it or somting fuck
> *


his party is saturday
I need to get it done that day


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 16 2007, 08:43 PM~7708507
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Your not even on lil anymore. How are you going to make it to the shows?
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: IM NOT EVEN GONNA START MAN


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 16 2007, 09:58 PM~7708651
> *:uh:  IM NOT EVEN GONNA START MAN
> *


CASPER THEYT BE ACTIN STUPID ITS LIKE THEY WANT US OUT HOMIE..... :angry: 
WELL FUK THIS


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 16 2007, 09:02 PM~7708677
> *CASPER THEYT BE ACTIN STUPID ITS LIKE THEY WANT US OUT HOMIE..... :angry:
> WELL FUK THIS
> *


ART KNOWS WHERE I LIVE HE CAN COME DOWN N SAY IT TO ME


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 16 2007, 10:07 PM~7708708
> *ART KNOWS WHERE I LIVE HE CAN COME DOWN N SAY IT TO ME
> *


WELL FUK IT HOMIE IF HE WANTS US OUT THEN SAY IT ART......
AND WE OUT THEN...
:angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

WTF!!! YALL TALKING BOUT!!!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 16 2007, 09:11 PM~7708736
> *WTF!!! YALL TALKING BOUT!!!
> *


ART WANTS ME OUT


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

AND IF HES OUT IM OUT......
FUK IT


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 17 2007, 12:15 AM~7708771
> *ART WANTS ME OUT
> *


 :uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 16 2007, 09:17 PM~7708793
> *:uh:
> *


WAT?


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 16 2007, 10:15 PM~7708771
> *ART WANTS ME OUT
> *


damn thats fucked up..............


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 16 2007, 09:58 PM~7708651
> *:uh:  IM NOT EVEN GONNA START MAN
> *


Where you been? Are you even going to fresno?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 16 2007, 10:20 PM~7708814
> *damn thats fucked up..............
> *


I KNOW BUT IF HES OUT IM GONNA B OUT 2......


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 17 2007, 12:21 AM~7708823
> *I KNOW BUT IF HES OUT IM GONNA B OUT 2......
> *


you sound like a follower :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 16 2007, 10:21 PM~7708823
> *I KNOW BUT IF HES OUT IM GONNA B OUT 2......
> *


why?


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 16 2007, 10:23 PM~7708836
> *you sound like a follower  :uh:
> *


thats not a follower thats just his opinion..........


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 16 2007, 10:23 PM~7708836
> *you sound like a follower  :uh:
> *


HOMIE FUK THAT....
I AINT GONNA BE THE ONLY ONE IN THE CLUB FROM HERE...
SHIT AINT WORTH IT...
AND IVE BEEN CLUB TO CLUB WITH CASPER....
SINCE I STARTED HE HELPED ME OUT HE GAVE ME PARTS HE GAVE ME THE FRAME I HAVE NOW OR ELSE I WOULDNT HAVE A BIKE..
SO U KNOW WAT HOMIE FUK U........ :angry:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 16 2007, 10:24 PM~7708844
> *why?
> *


IT AINT WORTH IT DAWG....
I AINT GONNA B THE ONLY MEMBER HERE FROM OXNARD IN THE CLUB....


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 16 2007, 10:24 PM~7708846
> *HOMIE FUK THAT....
> I AINT GONNA BE THE ONLY ONE IN THE CLUB FROM HERE...
> SHIT AINT WORTH IT...
> AND IVE BEEN CLUB TO CLUB WITH CASPER....
> SINCE I STARTED HE HELPED ME OUT HE GAVE ME PARTS HE GAVE ME THE FRAME I HAVE NOW OR ELSE I WOULDNT HAVE A BIKE..
> SO U KNOW WAT HOMIE FUK U........  :angry:
> *


yup casper is one cool fool.............he always look out for people.........


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 16 2007, 09:15 PM~7708771
> *ART WANTS ME OUT
> *


ill recruit you then.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 16 2007, 10:26 PM~7708858
> *yup casper is one cool fool.............he always look out for people.........
> *


HE MY HOMIE DAWG 
ME AND HIM HAVE BEEN THROUGHT THICK AND THIN..
HE GOT MINEZ I GOT HIS


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 17 2007, 12:24 AM~7708846
> *HOMIE FUK THAT....
> I AINT GONNA BE THE ONLY ONE IN THE CLUB FROM HERE...
> SHIT AINT WORTH IT...
> AND IVE BEEN CLUB TO CLUB WITH CASPER....
> SINCE I STARTED HE HELPED ME OUT HE GAVE ME PARTS HE GAVE ME THE FRAME I HAVE NOW OR ELSE I WOULDNT HAVE A BIKE..
> SO U KNOW WAT HOMIE FUK U........  :angry:
> *


harsh words homie. I for give you


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 16 2007, 10:27 PM~7708866
> *harsh words homie. I for give you
> *


WATEVER HOMIE.............


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 16 2007, 10:26 PM~7708859
> *ill recruit you then.
> *


hell nah..............you dont even have a club yourself........i think.......but still its not official yet....


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 16 2007, 09:30 PM~7708877
> *hell nah..............you dont even have a club yourself........i think.......but still its not official yet....
> *


to late caspers my bitch now.


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck it then


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 16 2007, 10:27 PM~7708866
> *harsh words homie. I for give you
> *


U KNOW DAWG ITS COOL I DONT WANT PLAYTO WIT ANYBODY IT AINT YALL FAULT......
IF IM OUT THEN WE OUT BUT YALL STILL OUR HOMIES NO MATTA WAT U NOE....
AND I TAKE IT BK U MY HOMIE.....
GOTTI  
AND WATEVER HAPPENS HAPPENS :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 16 2007, 09:29 PM~7708873
> *WATEVER HOMIE.............
> *


 why does art want casper out?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 16 2007, 10:30 PM~7708877
> *hell nah..............you dont even have a club yourself........i think.......but still its not official yet....
> *


Hes going to be with Blvd Kings b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 16 2007, 10:33 PM~7708897
> *why does art want casper out?
> *


cause he doesnt have a bike.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 17 2007, 12:33 AM~7708895
> *U KNOW DAWG ITS COOL I DONT WANT PLAYTO WIT ANYBODY IT AINT YALL FAULT......
> IF IM OUT THEN WE OUT BUT YALL STILL OUR HOMIES NO MATTA WAT U NOE....
> AND I TAKE IT BK U MY HOMIE.....
> GOTTI
> AND WATEVER HAPPENS HAPPENS  :biggrin:
> *


not one peace of disrespect homie  
its all good


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 16 2007, 09:34 PM~7708903
> *cause he doesnt have a bike.
> *


go to sleep nagger.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 16 2007, 09:34 PM~7708903
> *cause he doesnt have a bike.
> *


 :uh: raul dont start man


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 16 2007, 10:35 PM~7708908
> *not want peace of disrespect homie
> its all good
> *


ALRIGHT THEN HOMIE....
IF NO DISRESPECT IM GOOD CAS I GOT MAD RESPECT FOR EVERYONE IN THE CLUB.........


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 16 2007, 09:33 PM~7708900
> *Hes going to be with Blvd Kings b.c.
> *


maybe. some ones being a hater. you know who.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 16 2007, 09:26 PM~7708858
> *yup casper is one cool fool.............he always look out for people.........
> *


man u know i looked out for u when u were about to get ripped of for that purple frame


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 16 2007, 10:36 PM~7708913
> *:uh:  raul dont start man
> *


Why are you mad at me? :dunno: Wheres your bike? Im not trying to start anything but ???


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 16 2007, 09:24 PM~7708846
> *HOMIE FUK THAT....
> I AINT GONNA BE THE ONLY ONE IN THE CLUB FROM HERE...
> SHIT AINT WORTH IT...
> AND IVE BEEN CLUB TO CLUB WITH CASPER....
> SINCE I STARTED HE HELPED ME OUT HE GAVE ME PARTS HE GAVE ME THE FRAME I HAVE NOW OR ELSE I WOULDNT HAVE A BIKE..
> SO U KNOW WAT HOMIE FUK U........  :angry:
> *


fuck who homie???

and casper you got to get your shit together and stop talking shit. and zigs well its your decision wether you want out. look evrythign can be cool but all yall fools take this to the ass,


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 16 2007, 09:33 PM~7708897
> *why does art want casper out?
> *


cause hes being a bitch after i did so mmuch for this club


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 16 2007, 10:36 PM~7708919
> *maybe. some ones being a hater. you know who.
> *


yea


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

now recruiting!! team cali bike club. sign up.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 16 2007, 09:37 PM~7708925
> *Why are you mad at me?  :dunno: Wheres your bike? Im not trying to start anything but ???
> *


there in ny bonecollector has them u can ask him


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 16 2007, 10:38 PM~7708927
> *fuck who homie???
> 
> and casper you got to get your shit together and stop talking shit. and zigs well its your decision wether you want out. look evrythign can be cool but all yall fools take this to the ass,
> *


HOMIE ITS SETTLED WE AINT OUT UNLESS ART SAYS SO.....
AND I DIDNT DECIDE TO GO ITS IF ART WANTS TO.....


----------



## NaturalHighII

LOOK CASPER, JUST GET YOUR BIKE TOGETHER, GO TO SHOWS AND EVERYTHING WILL BE COOL, THATS ABOUT IT HOMIE. AINT NOTHIN TO IT JUST A BUNCH OF TIME AND MONEY


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 16 2007, 09:38 PM~7708927
> *fuck who homie???
> 
> and casper you got to get your shit together and stop talking shit. and zigs well its your decision wether you want out. look evrythign can be cool but all yall fools take this to the ass,
> *


man look roger i come back on here after who knnows how long and find out this fruitcake art wants me out wtf and who am i talking shit 2?


----------



## 817Lowrider

so do we still have a club or what? man! Cus I have alot of time,money and luv put in to this club WTF! :angry:


----------



## NaturalHighII

LOOK FOOL, IT AINT EVEN HOW YOU SAY IT IS, YOU KNEW THIS SINCE YOU PUT PRESIDENT ON YOUR AVATAR, THIS WAS LAST YEARS NEWS FOOL, IT AINT NOTHING NEW. MAYEB TO GOTTI AND ZIGS BUT THATS ABOUT IT. LOOK FOOL PERO TU TAMBIEN LA CHINGAS. HOW DO YOU EXPECT YOUR FELLOW MEMBERS TO HAVE RESPECT FOR THEIR "PRESIDENT" WHEN HE LEAVES FOR A MONTH OR MORE WITHOUT ANY WORD FROM HIM...


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 16 2007, 10:41 PM~7708946
> *so do we still have a club or what? man! Cus I have alot of time,money and luv put in to this club WTF! :angry:
> *


THE REST OF THE CLUB IS COLL.... ITS JUS VENTURA CHAP IN DANGER RIGHT NOW...
BUT THE REST OF THE CLUB IS COOL  
JUS US


----------



## NaturalHighII

YES WE STILL HAVE A CLUB, ITS JUST THE MEMBERS THAT HAVE MIND CHANGES


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 16 2007, 10:40 PM~7708945
> *man look roger i come back on here after who knnows how long and  find out this fruitcake art wants me out wtf and who am i talking shit 2?
> *


Your not helping by making that information about art public. You should have just handled it with him and you could have avoided all of this.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 16 2007, 10:43 PM~7708958
> *LOOK FOOL, IT AINT EVEN HOW YOU SAY IT IS, YOU KNEW THIS SINCE YOU PUT PRESIDENT ON YOUR AVATAR, THIS WAS LAST YEARS NEWS FOOL, IT AINT NOTHING NEW. MAYEB TO GOTTI AND ZIGS BUT THATS ABOUT IT. LOOK FOOL PERO TU TAMBIEN LA CHINGAS. HOW DO YOU EXPECT YOUR FELLOW MEMBERS TO HAVE RESPECT FOR THEIR "PRESIDENT" WHEN HE LEAVES FOR A MONTH OR MORE WITHOUT ANY WORD FROM HIM...
> *


YEA WE KNOW HE BE FUKIN UP 2.....
BUT AINT ART THE WHOLE START OF THIS B.C.
Y HE AINT DO MORE THINGS AS WELL....
I ASK HIM ? ALL THE TIME AND HE IGNOR ME LIKE ALL THE TIME I PM AND CALL HIM.....
ITS NOT JUS CASPER ITS AART TOO..


----------



## NaturalHighII

LOOK CASPER YOU KNOW LA CHAP HAS DONE JSUT AS MUCH AS YOU HAVE. WITHOUT US WHAT WOULD THE CLUB BE, THINK ABOUT IT FOOL. AND IM NOT EVEN TAKING THE CREDIT...JUST LETTING YOU KNOW THAT NO MATTER WHAT YOUVE DONE, IT AINT GONNA HELP YOU KNOW.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 16 2007, 09:43 PM~7708958
> *LOOK FOOL, IT AINT EVEN HOW YOU SAY IT IS, YOU KNEW THIS SINCE YOU PUT PRESIDENT ON YOUR AVATAR, THIS WAS LAST YEARS NEWS FOOL, IT AINT NOTHING NEW. MAYEB TO GOTTI AND ZIGS BUT THATS ABOUT IT. LOOK FOOL PERO TU TAMBIEN LA CHINGAS. HOW DO YOU EXPECT YOUR FELLOW MEMBERS TO HAVE RESPECT FOR THEIR "PRESIDENT" WHEN HE LEAVES FOR A MONTH OR MORE WITHOUT ANY WORD FROM HIM...
> *


omg foo dont even start u donr know the shit i got going on right now homie fo reals i told art before i got of lil i was going on a break just like he took idk why hes acting like a lil bitch now acting like if i never told him nothing about it


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 16 2007, 10:43 PM~7708961
> *YES WE STILL HAVE A CLUB, ITS JUST THE MEMBERS THAT HAVE MIND CHANGES
> *


OUR MIND CHANGES ARTS THE ONE THAT SAID HE WANTED CASPER OUT....
WE DONT WANNA GET OUT...BUT IF ART SAYS SO WAT WE GONNA DO...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

pm sent.


----------



## NaturalHighII

OK LOOK YOU GUYS, NO IM NOT THE PRESIDENT, BUT ANY INFO ABOUT ANYTHING, YOU GUYS CAN HIT ME UP. AS FAR AS ART, WELL ITS ALL A MATTER OF TIME. AND CASPER KNOWS THAT FOR A FACT.


----------



## NaturalHighII

LOOK FOOL , WHAT EVER YOU HAVE GOING ON, ITS ON YOU TO TELL "YOUR CLUB" AS "PRESIDENT". YOU COMPLAIN ABOUT ART AND HIS SHIT WHEN YOU DONT KNOW YOUR JUST THE SAME.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 16 2007, 09:48 PM~7709006
> *LOOK FOOL , WHAT EVER YOU HAVE GOING ON, ITS ON YOU TO TELL "YOUR CLUB" AS "PRESIDENT". YOU COMPLAIN ABOUT ART AND HIS SHIT WHEN YOU DONT KNOW YOUR JUST THE SAME.
> *


so wats that mean art should be kicked out 2 ?


----------



## NaturalHighII

NAH FOOL IM NOT SAYING ART OR YOU SHOULD BE KICKED OUT. IM JUST SAYING BOTH OF YOU SHOULD MAKE UP YALL AND GET YOUR BIKE S TOGETHER. I MEAN I SEE PROGRESS FROM ART BUT YOU ON THE OTHER HAND, WELL NOT MUCH AT ALL. EVER SINCE YOUR LAST BIKE GOT STOLEN, TO MY KNOWLEDGE YOU WENT DOWN HILL.


----------



## NaturalHighII

TO ALL THOSE THAT WANTED CAR PLAQUES, WELL LIKE THE RULE STATD, YALL HAVE TO EARN THEM. SO FAR ONLY VICTOR AND ME ARE ABLE TO GET EM, EVRYONE ELSE HAS TO KEEP DOING THEYRE THING TO GET THEM


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 16 2007, 09:55 PM~7709041
> *NAH FOOL IM NOT SAYING ART OR YOU SHOULD BE KICKED OUT. IM JUST SAYING BOTH OF YOU SHOULD MAKE UP YALL AND GET YOUR BIKE S TOGETHER. I MEAN I SEE PROGRESS FROM ART BUT YOU ON THE OTHER HAND, WELL NOT MUCH AT ALL. EVER SINCE YOUR LAST BIKE GOT STOLEN, TO MY KNOWLEDGE YOU WENT DOWN HILL.
> *


yea and after someone was suppose to be a member took 200 bills from me for my parts if not i would have been done by now but dont worry man i aint got hate for none of u u guys will se me at sd just wait n see


----------



## NaturalHighII

who took $200 from you


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 16 2007, 09:59 PM~7709069
> *who took $200 from you
> *


no te preocupes homie thts my pedo


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

you guys need to stick together. respect each other and your club.stop acting like bitches.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

you guys need to stick together. respect each other and your club.stop acting like bitches.


----------



## NaturalHighII

WELL SICNE YOU BROUGHT IT OUT HERE, THEN ITS A CLUBS PROBLEM, YOUMADE IT SEEMED LIEK ONE OF US TOOK THE MONEY FROM YOU, IF IT HAD NOTHIGN TO DO WITH US THEN WHY THROW IT OUT THERE


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 16 2007, 10:02 PM~7709088
> *WELL SICNE YOU BROUGHT IT OUT HERE, THEN ITS A CLUBS PROBLEM, YOUMADE IT SEEMED LIEK ONE OF US TOOK THE MONEY FROM YOU, IF IT HAD NOTHIGN TO DO WITH US THEN WHY THROW IT OUT THERE
> *


cause he was a member u might know now who it is


----------



## NaturalHighII

AND ZIGS WELL I GUESS YOU DONT HAVE MUCH LOVE FOR THE CLUB SINCE YOU SAY YOUD GET OUT IF CASPER GETS OUT. SHOWS YOUR LOVE.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

ay chisme!!!!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 16 2007, 10:04 PM~7709101
> *AND ZIGS WELL I GUESS YOU DONT HAVE MUCH LOVE FOR THE CLUB SINCE YOU SAY YOUD GET OUT IF CASPER GETS OUT. SHOWS YOUR LOVE.
> *


roger dont talk like that about the lil homie man hes got lots of love for the club


----------



## NaturalHighII

WELL HES SHOWING IT BY SAYING WHAT HE SAID


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 16 2007, 11:04 PM~7709103
> *ay chisme!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn it sucks for fools out side of cali trying to get a car plaque


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 16 2007, 10:09 PM~7709123
> *damn it sucks for fools out side of cali trying to get a car plaque
> *


yea it does


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 16 2007, 10:07 PM~7709116
> *X2
> *


like omg!


----------



## NaturalHighII

YUP IT SUCKS , BUT YOU CAN GET ONE AND COVER IT OR SOMETHING. OTHER THAN THAT YOUR STUCK ON ABOUT $500 FOR ONE, THATS WHY YO SHOULD GET PEOPLE RECRUITED, ITLL BE CHEAPER


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 16 2007, 10:10 PM~7709130
> *like omg!
> *


lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 17 2007, 01:10 AM~7709132
> *YUP IT SUCKS , BUT YOU CAN GET ONE AND COVER IT OR SOMETHING. OTHER THAN THAT YOUR STUCK ON ABOUT $500 FOR ONE, THATS WHY YO SHOULD GET PEOPLE RECRUITED, ITLL BE CHEAPER
> *


we will see what happens cus I am a lifer and will eventualy get a car plaque


----------



## NaturalHighII

WELL GET YOUR PEOPLE TOGETHER AND GET THE PLAQUE


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 17 2007, 12:07 AM~7709116
> *vote for art!!!!!
> *


wtf :rofl: :loco:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 17 2007, 01:14 AM~7709160
> *WELL GET YOUR PEOPLE TOGETHER AND GET THE PLAQUE
> *


4 sho homie


----------



## NaturalHighII

VOTE FOR ART FOR FAGGET OF THE YEAR 2007!!!!

YOU CAN COUNT ON MY VOTE ART


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

RALF THE PUG!!


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 16 2007, 11:04 PM~7709101
> *AND ZIGS WELL I GUESS YOU DONT HAVE MUCH LOVE FOR THE CLUB SINCE YOU SAY YOUD GET OUT IF CASPER GETS OUT. SHOWS YOUR LOVE.
> *


HOMIE DONT SAY SHIT TO ME I GOT LOTS OF LOVE YOU KNOW HOW MANY CLUBS WANTED ME TO JOIN CUZ OF MY BROS CARS....
AND I CHOSE THIS ONE IS THAT ENOUPG LOVE FOR U OR DO U WANT ME TO GET IT TATOED ON MY MOTHAFUKIN FOREHEAD...
AND YEA IF CASPERS OUT IM OUT I STILL GOT SO MUCH LOVE FOR THE CLUB BUT ME AND CASPER WENT IN THE CLUB TOGETHER WE GOIN OUT TOGETHER..
AND HE GAVE ME THE FRAME I HAVE NOW IF WASNT FOR HIM I WOULDNT HAVE SHIT OR NOWN SHIT....
SO THNX CASPER
AND HOMIE EVEN IF WE GET OUT U KNOE WE GOT LOVE FOR THEE ARTISTICS TO THE MOTHA FUKIN END


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

I GOT LOTS OF LOVE FOR THIS CLUB.......
IF IT DIES OUT WITCH IT WONT ILL BRING IT BAK EVEN IF TAKES MY WHOLE LIFE SO MY KIDS CAN JOIN AS WELL.....
U ALL KNOW IT 
THEE ARTISTICS FOR LIFE


----------



## NaturalHighII

WELL ITS ALL UP TO YOU GUYS


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 16 2007, 10:19 PM~7709194
> *HOMIE DONT SAY SHIT TO ME I GOT LOTS OF LOVE YOU KNOW HOW MANY CLUBS WANTED ME TO JOIN CUZ OF MY BROS CARS....
> AND I CHOSE THIS ONE IS THAT ENOUPG LOVE FOR U OR DO U WANT ME TO GET IT TATOED ON MY MOTHAFUKIN FOREHEAD...
> AND YEA IF CASPERS OUT IM OUT I STILL GOT SO MUCH LOVE FOR THE CLUB BUT ME AND CASPER WENT IN THE CLUB TOGETHER WE GOIN OUT TOGETHER..
> AND HE GAVE ME THE FRAME I HAVE NOW IF WASNT FOR HIM I WOULDNT HAVE SHIT OR NOWN SHIT....
> SO THNX CASPER
> AND HOMIE EVEN IF WE GET OUT U KNOE WE GOT LOVE FOR THEE ARTISTICS TO THE MOTHA FUKIN END
> *


no prob u know i helped u out alot with ur bike


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 16 2007, 10:19 PM~7709194
> *HOMIE DONT SAY SHIT TO ME I GOT LOTS OF LOVE YOU KNOW HOW MANY CLUBS WANTED ME TO JOIN CUZ OF MY BROS CARS....
> AND I CHOSE THIS ONE IS THAT ENOUPG LOVE FOR U OR DO U WANT ME TO GET IT TATOED ON MY MOTHAFUKIN FOREHEAD...
> AND YEA IF CASPERS OUT IM OUT I STILL GOT SO MUCH LOVE FOR THE CLUB BUT ME AND CASPER WENT IN THE CLUB TOGETHER WE GOIN OUT TOGETHER..
> AND HE GAVE ME THE FRAME I HAVE NOW IF WASNT FOR HIM I WOULDNT HAVE SHIT OR NOWN SHIT....
> SO THNX CASPER
> AND HOMIE EVEN IF WE GET OUT U KNOE WE GOT LOVE FOR THEE ARTISTICS TO THE MOTHA FUKIN END
> *


i even let u borow money for it and parts


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 16 2007, 11:22 PM~7709211
> *no prob u know i helped u out alot with ur bike
> *


YEA AND U STILL ARE HELPIN ME WIT THE JASON BIKE....
THNX
WELL WATEVER HAPPENS WE WILL MOVE ON TO BETTER THINGS...
AND IF WE STAY WE STILL GONNA BE SMASHIN ONTHE COMPITION :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 17 2007, 12:21 AM~7709202
> *I GOT LOTS OF LOVE FOR THIS CLUB.......
> IF IT DIES OUT WITCH IT WONT ILL BRING IT BAK EVEN IF TAKES MY WHOLE LIFE SO MY KIDS(vic,j.r&casper j.r) CAN JOIN AS WELL.....
> U ALL KNOW IT
> THEE ARTISTICS FOR LIFE
> *


  :wow:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 16 2007, 11:26 PM~7709228
> *  :wow:
> *


PINCHE ART......  
SO WAYTS UP HOMIE U NO WE DONT WANNA QUIT BUT ITS IN YOUR HANDS DAWG.....
SO JUS GET THIS PROBLEM OVER WITH AND TELL US....
WE IN OR WE OUT


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

AND WATS THE PROGRESS WE NEED TO GET A CAR PLAQUE...
CAS IF WE STILL IN I WANT WANT TO SHOW ALL YALL I GOT LOVE FOR THE CLUB.....
I GOT MY RED BIKE ALL BUILT...
JUS WAITIN ON SOME TRIPLE TWISTED PARTS AND SOON TO GET MY HYDROS


----------



## casper805

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...ent&eventid=348


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 16 2007, 10:43 PM~7709323
> *AND WATS THE PROGRESS WE NEED TO GET A CAR PLAQUE...
> CAS IF WE STILL IN I WANT WANT TO SHOW ALL YALL I GOT LOVE FOR THE CLUB.....
> I GOT MY RED BIKE ALL BUILT...
> JUS WAITIN ON SOME TRIPLE TWISTED PARTS AND SOON TO GET MY HYDROS
> *


PM'ED


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

*OK WAY TO GO ROGER U ARE SPEAKING THE TRUTH AND MAN WAT I SEE THE LAST COUPLE OF PAGES AINT RYTE...IT WENT FROM ART N CASPER TO CASPER N THE CLUB....CASPER WHY U BRIGING THE CLUB INTO UR MESS WIT ART...U KNO HE DIDNT TELL U THIS AT THE LAST MINUTE SO STOP ACTING LIKE THAT N JUST TAKE THE FACT THAT U AINT GONNA HAVE A BIKE READY FOR SD LIKE THE DEAL WAS...N ALSO U ACT LIKE U GOT GODS TO JOIN OUR CLUB WAT THE HELL MAN I THINK EVERYONE HAS DONE THERE PART TO HELP THE CLUB GET KNOWN AND BIG...YEA.....SO U AINT THE ONLY ONE...AND U AINT A GOD SO STOP ACTING LIKE WE SHOULD KISS UR ASS CUZ U AINT COMING THROUGH WIT THAT DEAL...AND WHY DOES ART NEED TO BE KICKED OUT I MEAN FOR WAT...I SEE PROGRESS I HAVE SEEN THE FRAME OUT THE PAINT SHOP N U WELL NO ONE KNO'S...N ZIGS MAN I KNO U WANT TO BE WIT CASPER BUT MAN U DNT HAVE TO BLAST AT JUAN THE WAY U DID MAN THE CLUB IS STILL GONNA BE STRONG..WIT OR WITOUT U GUYS WE WONT DIE...BUT NO DISRESPECT ZIGS GOT MAD LOVE FOR U LIL BRO....N CASPER WE DNT CARE IF U HAD TO TAKE A BREAK BUT WTF DID U NEED TO TAKE A BREAK FROM PLEASE EXPLAIN THAT TO ME...ALSO U COULD HAVEDONE WAT ART DID LET SUMONE ELSE BE IN CHARGE FOR THE MEAN WHILE BUT IDK.....THSI SHIT NEEDS TO GET BETWEEN ART N CASPER....NOT CASPER N THE CLUB...N SOCIOS U GO BROTHER  *


----------



## R.O.C

WATS CRAKIN ARTISTICS :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Apr 17 2007, 02:27 PM~7713207
> *WATS CRAKIN ARTISTICS :biggrin:
> *


*ALOT*


----------



## the bone collector

I'm sure this family squabble will get cleared up soon.......It happens in all clubs I'm looking forward to seeing you all at San Diego .........whatever I can do to help let me know ......Trust me when I tell you when some clubs see you fussing with one another it's what they want Don't let this strong family crumble stay strong Too put it simple settle it up so I can have a nice family portrait when I get back home :biggrin: ............................  some parts were sent out this week the next batch will be coming soon  . 


THEE ARTISTICS FOR LIFE


----------



## NaturalHighII

ALRIGHT YOU GUYS, AS OF NOW NO ONE SAYS ANYTHING ELSE. LET ART AND CASPER FINISH THIS SHIT UP THEMSELVES. ITS BETWEEN THEM. AS FOR EVERYONE ELSE, JUST LIKE BONE SAID, I WANT A BIG ASS FAMILY PORTRAIT FOR ME TO TAKE HOME TOO.


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 17 2007, 03:09 PM~7713841
> *ALRIGHT YOU GUYS, AS OF NOW NO ONE SAYS ANYTHING ELSE. LET ART AND CASPER FINISH THIS SHIT UP THEMSELVES. ITS BETWEEN THEM. AS FOR EVERYONE ELSE, JUST LIKE BONE SAID, I WANT A BIG ASS FAMILY PORTRAIT FOR ME TO TAKE HOME TOO.
> *


yea what bone said.....me and casper are over it and casper was crying like a little bicth...lol, roger,,,, lets take a walk......


----------



## SkysDaLimit

wheres everyone??


----------



## eric ramos

artie stfu leave casper alone
member wen u was takin a break n shit we did not complain or ask u shit u kno hes just takin a break 
n why dose only cus casper all of vc have to be kiked out? wat is ukp with that 
i kno casper wont let us down hes got shit on work n shit this whole year blows for us 
next year is our year to shine so fuck the rusin n shit fuck the shows this year wat im sayin next year is the year fuck this year its just been a big ass disaster


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 17 2007, 03:48 PM~7714108
> *artie stfu leave casper alone
> member wen u was takin a break n shit we did not complain or ask u shit u kno hes just takin a break
> n why dose only cus casper all of vc have to be kiked out? wat is ukp with that
> i kno casper wont let us down hes got shit on work n shit this whole year blows for us
> next year is our year to shine so fuck the rusin n shit fuck the shows this year wat im sayin next year is the year fuck this year its just been a big ass disaster
> *


if he was taking a break how come he didnt tell anybody and put someone in charge???and say he was leaving???


----------



## eric ramos

he told u fuker u were just to drunk to remember
he told me but he told me not to tell any one 
lots of ppls knew i ges just not u but he told u


----------



## SkysDaLimit

i ment tell ppl in here like i did...


----------



## SkysDaLimit

ight im out


----------



## SkysDaLimit

from sunday at azusa


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Apr 17 2007, 03:50 PM~7714120
> *if he was taking a break how come he didnt tell anybody and put someone in charge???and say he was leaving???
> *


i did tell u n u asked y n i told u 
plus i did leave someone incharge i left erc incharge n victor stfu u dont no nothing about wats going on so just keep your mouth on arts dick n shut up


----------



## eric ramos

fighttttttttttttttttttttt
round 1


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 17 2007, 04:22 PM~7714312
> *i did tell u n u asked y n i told u
> plus i did leave someone incharge i left erc incharge n victor stfu u dont no nothing about wats going on so just keep your mouth on arts dick n shut up
> *


we all got to stop cusing in here....


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 17 2007, 04:23 PM~7714322
> *fighttttttttttttttttttttt
> round 1 oh art knocked me out he wins :biggrin:
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Apr 17 2007, 01:27 PM~7713207
> *WATS CRAKIN ARTISTICS :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Apr 17 2007, 04:23 PM~7714324
> *we all got to stop cusing in here....
> *


look art u of all people should know ill do anything for this club 
and yea the pedo is between me n u n whe gotta handle it when i get backk home whe can handle this shit or tonight or right noow in chat 
but fo real calm your lil bitch victor up


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 17 2007, 04:27 PM~7714353
> *look art u of all people should know ill do anything for this club
> and yea the pedo is between me n u n whe gotta handle it when i get backk home whe can handle this shit or tonight or right noow in chat
> but fo real calm your lil bitch victor up
> *


  anything.......................hummmmmm


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Apr 17 2007, 04:31 PM~7714369
> * anything.......................hummmmmm
> *


no mames guey im not like ur lil boy toy victor


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl:
it went like this wopppppppppppsieeeeeeeeeeeee like in mk damn mk should be the referie


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 16 2007, 10:57 PM~7709380
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...ent&eventid=348
> *


thats for u mk


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 17 2007, 04:32 PM~7714379
> *no mames guey like i said anythinggggggggggg
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## NaturalHighII

LOOK CASPER YOU KNOW WHAT YOU GOT TO DO, SO JUST DO IT AND GET THIS SHIT OVER WITH


----------



## NorCalLux

bitch ass ******


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY ART CALL THAT FOOL RALPH AND TELL HIM WHERES MY TRIKE KIT, I WNE TO THE SPOT WHERE HE TOLD ME TO PICK IT UP AND HE WASNT THERE. TELL HIM TO BRING IT TO ME TONIGHT, GIVE HIM DIRECTIONS TO MY HOUSE


----------



## GrimReaper

ART GET AT ME I SENT U SOME PMS


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 17 2007, 05:33 PM~7714833
> *LOOK CASPER YOU KNOW WHAT YOU GOT TO DO, SO JUST DO IT AND GET THIS SHIT OVER WITH
> *


homie my bike is done well atleast something to show at sd the 16 inch will bust out maybe in lv


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 17 2007, 06:48 PM~7715006
> *homie my bike is done well atleast something to show at sd the 16 inch will bust out maybe in lv
> *


We will see about that.


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 17 2007, 05:35 PM~7714396
> *thats for u mk
> *


im goin to the Dub show instead :happysad:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 17 2007, 05:56 PM~7715089
> *We will see about that.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

:loco: <<<<<<<<< me


----------



## NorCalLux

eric should be the one gettin kicked out he dont do shit for the club hahaha


----------



## eric ramos

great
u should suck cock then bitch hoe
n wtf are u always in our topic?>?
atlest the ppls who aint from the club n post say somtin productive u kno u dont do shit for ur club or ours so fuck off


----------



## NorCalLux

fuck u eric im here to see u cry like a lil bitch


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 17 2007, 06:16 PM~7715271
> *fuck u eric im here to see u cry like a lil bitch
> *


 :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

speedy lets go to chat


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 17 2007, 07:47 PM~7714981
> *ART GET AT ME I SENT U SOME PMS
> *


??????????????didnt get them


----------



## NaturalHighII

Art whats rlphs number? 

wheres my shit


----------



## sick six

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 17 2007, 06:47 PM~7714981
> *ART GET AT ME I SENT U SOME PMS
> *


he's the king at not check his pm


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Apr 17 2007, 07:45 PM~7716215
> *he's the king at not check his pm
> *


:wave:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 17 2007, 08:45 PM~7716208
> *Art whats rlphs number?
> 
> wheres my shit
> *


just came to my house at 700 said srry for not getting over there....n i have it


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 17 2007, 10:00 PM~7716369
> *just came to my house at 700 said srry for not getting over there....n i have it
> *


told you roger


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 17 2007, 09:40 PM~7716648
> *told you roger
> *


U KNO RALPHS OLD ASS LAGGS IT


----------



## NaturalHighII

OK ART WHENEVER YO HAVE TIME (THIS WEEK MOTHAFUCKER) GO AND PICK THAT UP AND THE RIM AND BRIN IT TO ME


----------



## 817Lowrider

what up homeboys


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## casper805

Strollin Low C.C. and Autobody Enhancements present the second annual Cinco de Mayo culture mix car show at the Indian Pueblo Cultural Center from 11am to 5pm. There will be live entertainment, hop contest, bikini contest and trophies for 42 categories. For more information call (505)228-7951 or (505)507-0217 for hop contest info.


----------



## casper805




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 18 2007, 11:01 AM~7719253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


grimm needs some murals


----------



## OSO 805

look at thes fools fiting and shit..................was up bitches ey roger how much am i going to pay do get 10 shirts


----------



## OSO 805

fuck im so close to being done with my bike........................ey so was up with the car plakas


----------



## OSO 805

was up fool


----------



## casper805

:wave: sup were u been


----------



## eric ramos

fuken oso any good news for us?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:wave:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 18 2007, 04:13 PM~7722128
> *:wave:
> *


so wats up with the pumps i need them


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 18 2007, 04:14 PM~7722139
> *so wats up with the pumps i need them
> *


thought u got rid of the parts


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

WHO GOT ANY XBOX 36O GAMES OR ACCESORYS FOR SALE! PM A *****.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 18 2007, 04:17 PM~7722152
> *thought u got rid of the parts
> *


not yet homie.......


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

casper
:angry:


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 18 2007, 02:29 PM~7720217
> *grimm needs some murals
> *


im a get em when the winter comes around oct when i get it repainted


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 18 2007, 04:56 PM~7722416
> *im a get em when the winter comes around oct when i get it repainted
> *


liar....lol
im gettin some 2....
wen i start the jason bike :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

c i started my bike u didnt lol


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

DAMM I NEED FACED FORKS..........WELL A DESIGN..SUMONE HELP ME OUT


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 18 2007, 05:02 PM~7722459
> *c i started my bike u didnt lol
> *


I PUT IT ON THE SIDE TO FINISH MY RED FRAME SHUT UP..... :cheesy: 
AND I NEED TO FINISH IT B4 I START ANOTHER BKE


----------



## GrimReaper

dont b like JUAN


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 18 2007, 06:23 PM~7722961
> *dont b like JUAN
> *


WAT...... :angry:


----------



## GrimReaper

DONT B LIKE JUAN FINISH ONE THEN ANOTHER


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 18 2007, 06:27 PM~7722999
> *DONT B LIKE JUAN FINISH ONE THEN ANOTHER
> *


WELL ITS BETER TO FINISH ONE ATA TIME.....
AND ITS MY BIKE SO DONT SAY SHIT...
U DO YOUR BIKS AND IL DO MINES.....


----------



## GrimReaper

SUTF
DONT B LIKE JUAN LOL


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 18 2007, 06:31 PM~7723038
> *SUTF
> DONT B LIKE JUAN LOL
> *


HOMIE FUK U JUS DO YOUR BIKE AND STOP TAKLKN SMACK.......


----------



## eric ramos

zigs stop getin asshurt evry time somting bad is said to u take it like a man


----------



## Lil Spanks

*o.k everyone...we have a new member form the bigggg apple.....you know who he is.....all i have to say is welcome.....to thee artistics bike club.............[/*SIZE]


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 18 2007, 11:53 PM~7724325
> *o.k everyone...we have a new member form the bigggg apple.....you know who he is.....all i have to say is welcome.....to thee artistics bike club.............[/SIZE]
> *



thanks art sup everyone


----------



## eric ramos

congrats to my homie Ruben :wave: welcome to the club n keep workin on them bikes


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 18 2007, 08:55 PM~7724330
> *
> thanks art sup everyone
> *


*<span style=\'color:blue\'>WATS UP *****...............WELCOME TO THE FAMILY</span>*


----------



## NaturalHighII

CONGRATS IS ALL I CAN SAY AND WELCOME OF COURSE


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

welcome and stfu eric cas u tke eveything up the ass lik usuall....
and u do take the real thing in yo ass.....
u always bitchin as well so stfu.... :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

JUST EDITED MY SIG AND WELCOME GRIM.......


----------



## eric ramos

zigs i love u 
:wave:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 18 2007, 09:42 PM~7724733
> *zigs i love u
> :wave:
> *


HGAHAHAHAHAHAHA.....
IF U SAY SO :biggrin:


----------



## Aztecbike

CONGRATS & WELCOME TO THE CLUB HOMIE


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Apr 18 2007, 09:51 PM~7724815
> *CONGRATS & WELCOME TO THE CLUB HOMIE
> *


A FOO HOW MUCH U WANT FOR THAT 3 TWITSED CROWN//............ :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

sup ppl


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 18 2007, 09:55 PM~7724852
> *sup ppl
> *


WATUP .......


----------



## NaturalHighII

wats new


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 18 2007, 10:06 PM~7724923
> *wats new
> *


nutin jus waitin for some 3 twisted handlebars, sissybar, and new rims


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 18 2007, 07:55 PM~7724330
> *
> thanks art sup everyone
> *


  told u id get u in


----------



## casper805

4 Members: casper805, Artistic3, mortalkombat2, ZIGS805
:wave:
u guys ready for sd wat about u artistic3 aint talk to you in a while homie how u been


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 18 2007, 08:35 PM~7724659
> *JUST EDITED MY SIG AND WELCOME GRIM.......
> *


ur missing riverside chapter
THEE ARTISTICS BIKE CLUB DOING IT BIG COAST TO COAST


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 18 2007, 10:13 PM~7724981
> *ur missing riverside chapter
> THEE ARTISTICS BIKE CLUB DOING IT BIG COAST TO COAST
> *


u talk 2 bone lame....\
and illl add it right now


----------



## NaturalHighII

So whos ready for SD?, ill be ready in a month.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 18 2007, 09:14 PM~7724988
> *u talk 2 bone lame....\
> and illl add it right now
> *


u keep calling me lame im not gonna tell u


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 18 2007, 10:17 PM~7725003
> *u keep calling me lame im not gonna tell u
> *


babyyyyyyyylol
wat he say....lol
:biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 18 2007, 10:16 PM~7725000
> *So whos ready for SD?, ill be ready in a month.
> *


me 2


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 18 2007, 09:19 PM~7725018
> *babyyyyyyyylol
> wat he say....lol
> :biggrin:
> *


pm me lo que kerias que le preguntara


----------



## NaturalHighII

HEY CAN SOMEONE FIND THE TEMPLATE THAT WAS DONE BUT WITH OUR PLAQUE IN IT, IT WAS LIKE THIS ONE, I THINK TONYO DID IT.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 18 2007, 09:25 PM~7725059
> *HEY CAN SOMEONE FIND THE TEMPLATE THAT WAS DONE BUT WITH OUR PLAQUE IN IT, IT WAS LIKE THIS ONE, I THINK TONYO DID IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i made him take them of lil ur gonna have to pm him to see if he still has it


----------



## NaturalHighII

WHY? I NEED IT NOW

I WANTED TO PHOTOSHOP IT AND DO SOME CRAZY SHIT TO IT


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 18 2007, 09:28 PM~7725086
> *WHY? I NEED IT NOW
> 
> I WANTED TO PHOTOSHOP IT AND DO SOME CRAZY SHIT TO IT
> *


poque si guey if u need them then ask him to pm it to u


----------



## 817Lowrider

welcome grim you ever need anything remember I am in TEXAS


----------



## NaturalHighII

SERIOUSLY HOMIE YOU DO SHIT SIN RAZONES, PERO FUCK IT


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 18 2007, 09:31 PM~7725111
> *SERIOUSLY HOMIE YOU DO SHIT SIN RAZONES, PERO FUCK IT
> *


w/e foo think wat u think idc art knew wat i did and y i made tony-o take it down i aint gotta exlain it to evveryone


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 18 2007, 10:45 PM~7725202
> *w/e foo think wat u think idc art knew wat i did and y i made tony-o take it down i aint gotta exlain it to evveryone
> *


watever but well im out then family.....
im out gotta go to skool 2marow....
lates 
~`~THEEARTISTICS BIKE CLUB`~`VENTURA COUNTY~`~
latez :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I am gonna need some more plaques soon if all goes well I may have some brothers here in TEXAS with me.


----------



## NaturalHighII

THATS GOOD TO HEAR LET ME KNOW WHAT HAPPENS


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 19 2007, 01:13 AM~7725379
> *THATS GOOD TO HEAR LET ME KNOW WHAT HAPPENS
> *


will do


----------



## GrimReaper

thanks everyone


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 19 2007, 01:09 AM~7724954
> *  told u id get u in
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## GrimReaper

sup art


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 19 2007, 01:31 AM~7725110
> *welcome grim you ever need anything remember I am in TEXAS
> *


congrats Grim


----------



## Lil Spanks

:tongue:


----------



## Lil Spanks

casper's lady


----------



## Lil Spanks

for vic


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 19 2007, 10:33 AM~7726743
> *for vic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 18 2007, 10:06 PM~7725346
> *I am gonna need some more plaques soon if all goes well I may have some brothers here in TEXAS with me.
> *


YOUR NEPHEWS AND COUSINS?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 19 2007, 12:23 PM~7727545
> *YOUR NEPHEWS AND COUSINS?
> *


nope, my home boy got a beach cruiser he is working on.
Why you worried about it, you don't make decisions any more. :angry: 















































:biggrin: j/p fool


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 19 2007, 09:43 AM~7727661
> *nope, my home boy got a beach cruiser he is working on.
> Why you worried about it, you  don't make decisions any more. :angry:
> :biggrin:  j/p fool
> *


 :angry: SO WHO U LISTENING TO NOW ROGER :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 19 2007, 12:46 PM~7727680
> *:angry:  SO WHO U LISTENING TO NOW ROGER  :uh:
> *


LOL, Like I said I wont kill santana :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 19 2007, 09:47 AM~7727689
> *LOL, Like I said I wont kill santana  :biggrin:
> *


NAW GUEY IT AINT LIKE THAT 
PERO ITS ART N ME INCHARGE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 19 2007, 12:49 PM~7727695
> *NAW GUEY IT AINT LIKE THAT
> PERO ITS ART N ME INCHARGE
> *


aint nobody say anything bout being in charge fool WTF you talking bout.
I think you and roger need to kiss amd make up


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 19 2007, 09:50 AM~7727706
> *aint nobody say anything bout being in charge fool WTF you talking bout.
> I think you and roger need to kiss amd make up
> *


are we going to see a donkey show :biggrin: oh yea its art :biggrin:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

whats up ppl!!! how you guys been?


----------



## noe_from_texas

great


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Apr 19 2007, 10:08 AM~7727808
> *are we going to see a donkey show :biggrin: oh yea the donkey n me art :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 19 2007, 10:32 AM~7727955
> *great
> *


wonderfull


----------



## GrimReaper

bike wit new forks not chrome yet


----------



## GrimReaper

fuked the paint up but i got some touchup


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

sell your bike and buy a cam then build another bike to take pictures of.............  :0


----------



## GrimReaper

lol its my fone


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 19 2007, 10:42 AM~7728043
> *fuked the paint up but i got some touchup
> *


whos engraving them?


----------



## GrimReaper

cortez


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 19 2007, 10:58 AM~7728203
> *cortez
> *


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 18 2007, 04:07 PM~7722086
> *fuken oso any good news for us?
> *


good news im going to sd :0 :biggrin: and im going to kick you ass when i see you  naw jp.............im almost finish with the bike lots of faced shit :cheesy: im gona take that harrys dream shit out  youll see


----------



## OSO 805

welcome grim


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Apr 19 2007, 12:01 PM~7728221
> *good news im going to sd :0  :biggrin: and im going to kick you ass when i see you  naw jp.............im almost finish with the bike lots of faced shit :cheesy: im gona take that harrys dream shit out  youll see
> *


 :biggrin: LLOKING FORWARD TO SEE EVERY ONE IN SD!


----------



## GrimReaper

thanks oso


----------



## OSO 805

did you have to get on your kneas to get in???


----------



## GrimReaper

naw casper did tho :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 19 2007, 12:02 PM~7728232
> *:biggrin:  LLOKING FORWARD TO SEE EVERY ONE IN SD!
> *


im guna kick your ass to  :biggrin:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

DONT MAKE ME LAUGH FOOL.......I'LL BEAT YOU UP WITH MY CANE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 19 2007, 12:04 PM~7728255
> *naw casper did tho :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i know i heard about that :0


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Apr 19 2007, 11:03 AM~7728249
> *did you have to get on your kneas to get in??? i did for every member they made me the official slut of the club
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Apr 19 2007, 12:10 PM~7728313
> *i know i heard about that :0
> *


SHUT UP FOOL YOU BEEN DOINT IT TO ART FO FREE........HE JUST TELL YOU "IM GONNA TELL ERIC AND YOUR CHEATING ON HIM WITH ME" AND YOU DROP ON THEM KNEES......... :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 19 2007, 11:12 AM~7728326
> *SHUT UP FOOL YOU BEEN DOINT IT TO ART FO FREE........HE JUST TELL YOU "IM GONNA TELL ERIC AND YOUR CHEATING ON HIM WITH ME" AND YOU DROP ON THEM KNEES......... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZDt-YLcWKY EVERY ONE WATCH THIS SHIT ITS FUNNY AS FUCK............... :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 19 2007, 12:24 PM~7728849
> *  EVERY ONE WATCH THIS SHIT ITS CASPER WITH A CAMEL AND :0 AND A ARMY TANK...WOOA HE HAS A BIG ASS WACTH IT, ITS FUNNY AS FUCK............... :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 19 2007, 05:38 AM~7725895
> *OMG YOU GUYS WANT ME TO SHARE WITH YOU GUYS A BOOB FLASH PIC FROM JUAN HE SENT ME.........AND I JERKED TO IT......
> *


THATS NASTY ART KEEP ALL THEM PICS TO YOUR SELF AND ERIC.......... :angry:


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 19 2007, 12:41 PM~7729022
> *I'M A  NASTY RETARD THAT LIKES TO KEEP ALL THEM PICS OF MYSELF AND JACK OFF TO THEM WHILE MY SIS WACTHES.......... :angry:
> *


 :loco: :werd: :barf:


----------



## GrimReaper

board
http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h222/ell...=Apr19_0003.flv


----------



## SkysDaLimit

THIS WILL TAKE OUT ROGERS NOVA


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Apr 19 2007, 12:52 PM~7729104
> *THIS WILL TAKE OUT ROGERS NOVA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf:


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 19 2007, 12:55 PM~7729124
> *I LOVE THOSE CARS...IM GOING TO DO THAT TO MY PINTO CONVERT..
> *


 :loco:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Apr 19 2007, 12:58 PM~7729159
> *:loco:
> *


DONT HATE CAUSE U SOLD UR PINTO AND I WAS SMART ENOUGH TO KEEP MINE ON 26'S


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 19 2007, 01:00 PM~7729173
> *DONT HATE CAUSE GAY GUYS LOVE ME IN IT.......I GET MORE GUY ASS THAN A TOILET SEAT
> *


 :barf:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Apr 19 2007, 01:01 PM~7729185
> *:barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fucken art


----------



## NaturalHighII

STFU ART, MY NOVA WILL TAKE YOUR ASTRO OUT ON NEUTRAL.


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 19 2007, 02:15 PM~7729299
> *STFU ART, MY NOVA WILL TAKE YOUR ASTRO OUT ON NEUTRAL.
> *


OMG YOU SLOD YOU BURBAN ART? YOU GOT YOUR SELF AN ASTRO? HEY ERIC HE GOT A PAISA VAN............ :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

THEE ARTISTICS BIKE CLUB
VENTURA COUNTY
ORANGE COUNTY
LOMPOC
LOS ANGELES COUNTY
RIVERSIDE COUNTY
ARIZONA
TEXAS
NEW MEXICO
NEW YORK
THEE ARTISTICS BIKE CLUB DOING IT BIG COAST TO COAST
MORE TO COME


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:wave:


----------



## RO.LIFER

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

PLEEEEEEEEEEEZ GIVE US GRIMREAPER BACK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Apr 19 2007, 03:03 PM~7729685
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> PLEEEEEEEEEEEZ GIVE US GRIMREAPER BACK :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO THAT FOOL FROM LONG BEACH THAT WANTED TO JOIN


----------



## NaturalHighII

ALMOST 900 PAGES 

COME ON PEOPLE

LIKE CASPER SAID

THEE ARTISTICS DOINT IT BIG COAST TO COAST


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

WHO SPEEDY?


----------



## NaturalHighII

I THINK SO


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 19 2007, 02:46 PM~7729929
> *I THINK SO
> *


he still around but he dont wana let us down is wat he says he says he will only join us but he wont join till his bike is completely done wich me n eric told him whe were ok with that he shows us progress pics n whe know wat hes doing to it to 
hes still around hes also a future member


----------



## SkysDaLimit

THEE ARTISTICS
(COAST TO COAST)


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Apr 19 2007, 03:56 PM~7729979
> *THEE ARTISTICS
> (COAST TO COAST)
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Apr 19 2007, 02:56 PM~7729979
> *THEE ARTISTICS
> (COAST TO COAST)
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 19 2007, 02:58 PM~7729990
> *BANG ME VIC
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

art wat tyme u coming to fiberglass the frame


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Apr 19 2007, 02:59 PM~7729996
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 19 2007, 03:00 PM~7730000
> *art wat tyme u cumming on my face
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Apr 19 2007, 03:02 PM~7730013
> *as soon as erics done on pissing on my face
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 19 2007, 03:03 PM~7730020
> *:uh:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

art bring the gloves so we can do the frame


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 19 2007, 03:07 PM~7730050
> *art bring the gloves so i can jack you off
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

FUCK U


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 19 2007, 03:21 PM~7730148
> *FUCK ME
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Apr 19 2007, 03:20 PM~7730141
> *use ur mouth not your hands baboso*


 :0


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 19 2007, 04:22 PM~7730153
> *:0 I HAVE MY MOUTH READY FOR U ERIC
> *


 :uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 19 2007, 03:23 PM~7730161
> *:uh:
> *


ur missing something on ur sig idiota


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 19 2007, 03:23 PM~7730167
> *ur missing something on ur sig idiota
> *


 :0


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 19 2007, 04:23 PM~7730167
> *ur missing something on ur sig idiota
> *


MY BAD *****


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 19 2007, 03:24 PM~7730176
> *MY BAD *****
> *


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 19 2007, 03:23 PM~7730167
> *ur missing something LIKE A PENIS
> *


 :uh:


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 19 2007, 02:41 PM~7728034
> *bike wit new forks not chrome yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAT U THINK ART 
IM GOIN TO THE CHROME MAYB NEXT WEEK


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Apr 19 2007, 04:27 PM~7730197
> *DAM MY GIRL LEFT ME CUZ I HAVE A LIL PENIS
> *


 :biggrin: MY TURN


----------



## NaturalHighII

THIS IS WHAT MY TRUNK LOOKS LIKE, MAN DOE SHIT HIT
ASK ARTIE HE HEARD IT


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 19 2007, 11:41 AM~7728034
> *bike wit new forks not chrome yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  
:biggrin:


----------



## SkysDaLimit

MAKE A SISSY BAR AND YOUR SET BRO


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 19 2007, 04:29 PM~7730214
> *THIS IS WHAT MY TRUNK LOOKS LIKE, MAN DOE SHIT HIT
> ASK ARTIE HE HEARD IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Apr 19 2007, 04:30 PM~7730220
> *MAKE A SISSY BAR AND YOUR SET BRO
> *


----------



## GrimReaper

YA IM A GET THAT WHEN THE MONEY COMES IN THAT ANS HANDLE PARTS


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 19 2007, 03:29 PM~7730214
> *THIS IS WHAT MY TRUNK LOOKS LIKE, MAN DOE SHIT HIT
> ASK ARTIE HE HEARD IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


K-MART BRAND  AND ROGER FOR YOU BIKE...THE PRICE U SAID,....HE SAID YEA,LEAF AND STRIP..LET ME KNOW


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 19 2007, 03:33 PM~7730242
> *YA IM A GET THAT WHEN THE MONEY COMES IN THAT ANS HANDLE PARTS
> *


DO WHAT EVER U CAN AFFORD, NOONES PRESSURING YOU BRO :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Apr 19 2007, 04:35 PM~7730258
> *K-MART BRAND  AND ROGER FOR YOU BIKE...THE PRICE U SAID,....HE SAID YEA,LEAF AND STRIP..LET ME KNOW
> *


LET ME KNO WEN U LEAVE TO COME AND FIBERGLASS


----------



## NaturalHighII

ARTIE, IF I DONT GO TO 6 FLAGS NEXT WEEK ILL GET IT STRIPED NEXT WEEK


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY ART GO PICK UP MY SHIT FROM VICTOR AND BRING IT CUZ I NEED TO TAKE THE RIM APART SO I CAN GET THE SPOKES GOLD PLATED


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

YEA TELL HIM ROGER


----------



## SkysDaLimit

I NEW IT ROGER...TEAM K-MART??????


----------



## NaturalHighII

FUCKIN ART YOU SHOULD AT LEAST PHOTOSHOP IT AND MAKE IT LOOK REAL


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Apr 19 2007, 03:41 PM~7730298
> *I NEW IT ROGER...TEAM K-MART??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

EY ART SEE WAT KOLORS CURLY'S GOT OVER THERE


----------



## Aztecbike

ART I WANT TO GOLD LEAF THE CLUBS NAME ON THE SIDE OF AZTEC LET ME KNOW WHEN YA HAVE TIME???


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Apr 19 2007, 04:30 PM~7730220
> *MAKE A SISSY BAR AND YOUR SET BRO
> *


x2 yes do that n somting with them 144s powder coat them or somting they to plain or patern them out

oso good news yay every one going to sd

sup juan

art ur gay

same for casper

roger how the bike?

zigs i love u

who am i missing?


----------



## GrimReaper

i want 2 get some 200 rims just dont no were juan told me but i 4 got


----------



## eric ramos

I KNO WERE N THEY LIKE 300 A PAIR FUKER SO U BETTER START SAVING


----------



## GrimReaper

were


----------



## eric ramos

SOME SHOW SHOP IN OC BUT ULL HAVE TO HAVE ART BY THEM N PICK THEM UP N SHIPP THEM CUS THE OLD FUKER WOH DOSE THEM WONT DEAL WITH UR ASS IF UR OUT OF STATE


----------



## GrimReaper

how much u want 4 urz


----------



## eric ramos

NOT FOR SALE NOT EVEN FOR 500 BITCH


----------



## GrimReaper

lol


----------



## NaturalHighII

come on eric sell me you tf's


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

WATS UP GRIM JUST FIX THOSE 144'S *****..AND ROGER U GONNA RELACE MINE INTO 6'S SWEET HOW LONG WILL THAT TAKE U


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 19 2007, 06:46 PM~7731181
> *x2 yes do that n somting with them 144s powder coat them or somting they to plain or patern them out
> 
> oso good news yay every one going to sd
> 
> sup juan
> 
> art ur gay
> 
> same for casper
> 
> roger how the bike?
> 
> zigs i love u
> 
> who am i missing?
> *


ME 2....LOL
J/P
U A FOO...LOL


----------



## GrimReaper

wat u talkin about they good


----------



## eric ramos

FUK NA NOT THE TFS


----------



## NaturalHighII

a maybe 2 days vic


----------



## GrimReaper

roger pm me ur info so i can send u some cash for the shirt


----------



## eric ramos

OH YEA GRIM U DONT WANT THAT # OR ARTIE KNOS SOME FUKER WHO CAN GET UR 240S BITCH FOR LIKE 350


----------



## GrimReaper

iight kool he'll c this
art pm me more info about the rims


----------



## NorCalLux

eric ur food in ur avatar looks like cah cah bitch


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

I NEED A FORK AND SIISY BAR CUT OUT WHO CAN HELP ME OUT WIT THAT


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 19 2007, 08:16 PM~7732084
> *I NEED A FORK AND SIISY BAR CUT OUT WHO CAN HELP ME OUT WIT THAT
> *


jus do yo own..........
like i did 
use the dsign i did and make it your own way


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 19 2007, 08:20 PM~7732119
> *jus do yo own..........
> like i did
> use the dsign i did and make it your own way
> *


I Already go a design just need to get them cut out


----------



## eric ramos

VICTOR I ALREADY GAVE U WAYNES # HIT HIM UP U WORTHLESS BAG OF SHIT


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 19 2007, 08:31 PM~7732227
> *VICTOR I ALREADY GAVE U WAYNES # HIT HIM UP U WORTHLESS BAG OF SHIT
> *


he hasnt got back


----------



## eric ramos

LEAVE HIM A DAMN VOICE MAIL U FUCK HEAD N SAY UR BABOSO FROM LAY IT LOW


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up putos


----------



## eric ramos

QUE TRANZA MIJA


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey trucha with that mija homie, i dont roll like that


----------



## NaturalHighII

wheres everyone???


----------



## NaturalHighII

come out come out where ever you are


----------



## NaturalHighII

come on


----------



## casper805

900 pages fuckers and never left the first page


----------



## NaturalHighII

*900 PAGES MOTHAFUCKERS*


----------



## NaturalHighII

fuckin bitch you beat me to it


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 19 2007, 07:53 PM~7732415
> *fuckin bitch you beat me to it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

AQUI Y NO SE ENOJE PUES GUEY


----------



## NaturalHighII

YOU KNEW EXACTLY WHAT I WAS DOING AND WHAT I WAS GONNA DO, FUCKING PUTO


----------



## eric ramos

FUCK 900 PAGES BITCHES


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 19 2007, 07:54 PM~7732425
> *YOU KNEW EXACTLY WHAT I WAS DOING AND WHAT I WAS GONNA DO, FUCKING PUTO
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

FUK YEA 900 PGS.......
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
PARTY ON CASPERS BIG ASS STOMACH


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 19 2007, 07:56 PM~7732435
> *FUK YEA 900 PGS.......
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> PARTY ON CASPERS BIG ASS STOMACH
> *


U SHOULD HAVE PUT YOUR AVITAR IT WOULD GO GOOD WITH WAT U SAID


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 19 2007, 09:02 PM~7732482
> *U SHOULD HAVE PUT YOUR AVITAR IT WOULD GO GOOD WITH WAT U SAID
> *


LOOK


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 19 2007, 08:09 PM~7732514
> *LOOK
> *


FUCK U I MEAN PUT THE PIC OF UR AVITAR WHEN YOU SAID WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 19 2007, 10:09 PM~7732514
> *LOOK
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 19 2007, 09:12 PM~7732541
> *FUCK U I MEAN PUT THE PIC OF UR AVITAR WHEN YOU SAID WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> *


2 BAD ITS STAYIN AND WATUP ART


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY ART WHY DIDNT YOU GO TO VIC'S AND PICK UP THE SHIT, FUCKING PUTO


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 19 2007, 11:12 PM~7732997
> *EY ART WHY DIDNT YOU GO TO VIC'S AND PICK UP THE SHIT, FUCKING PUTO
> *


FINE ILL LEAVE IT THERE


----------



## NaturalHighII

bitch go pickl it up


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Apr 19 2007, 05:03 PM~7729685
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> PLEEEEEEEEEEEZ GIVE US GRIMREAPER BACK :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ozzylowrider

:wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 19 2007, 09:31 PM~7733168
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Apr 19 2007, 02:03 PM~7729685
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> PLEEEEEEEEEEEZ GIVE US GRIMREAPER BACK :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*LMFAO* :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos

ZIGS I LOVE U N EMPTY UR PM BOX


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 19 2007, 11:35 PM~7733198
> *ZIGS I LOVE U N EMPTY UR PM BOX
> *


*I KNEW IT  *


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: 
U WASNT WAT I NEEDED ART U DID NOT SATISFIY ME HAHAHAHAHAAH
FUCK IM TRIPIN LIKE WILCHO DOMINGES BITCHES


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 19 2007, 10:35 PM~7733497
> *:rofl:
> U WASNT WAT I NEEDED ART  U DID NOT SATISFIY ME HAHAHAHAHAAH
> FUCK IM TRIPIN LIKE WILCHO DOMINGES BITCHES
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mortalkombat2

:biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

sup fools


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 20 2007, 06:20 AM~7733928
> *sup fools
> *


sup rata


----------



## eric ramos

:nono: be nice u mofo


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 20 2007, 11:57 AM~7735614
> *:nono: be nice u mofo
> *


eric they made you a smiley :


----------



## eric ramos

fuck ur self hahahaha puto


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 19 2007, 10:35 PM~7733198
> *ZIGS I LOVE U N EMPTY UR PM BOX
> *


wtf.....lol
its empty like my dick after i skited on yo sis...






















j/p
watup fam


----------



## eric ramos

ok na its cus casper made me tell u to empty the pm box n shit


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 20 2007, 01:16 PM~7736970
> *ok na its cus casper made me tell u to empty the pm box n shit
> *


o cool  
y


----------



## eric ramos

cxus he wana send u naked pics of himself :barf: :loco:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 20 2007, 01:23 PM~7737033
> *cxus he wana send u naked pics of himself :barf: :loco:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## GrimReaper

watss gud


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 20 2007, 01:59 PM~7737278
> *watss gud
> *


ERICS SIS :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

we all no that


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 20 2007, 02:09 PM~7737360
> *we all no that
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

sup fools.............


----------



## GrimReaper

sup homie


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

sup grimmer how you doing mija?


----------



## GrimReaper

good found a chromer over hear might go next week


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

oh ok.......why didnt you send them to roger?


----------



## GrimReaper

i need to find some were over hear i dont like shipin my shit out even if i trust u


----------



## eric ramos

fuck local places


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 20 2007, 02:48 PM~7737617
> *i need to find some were over hear i dont like shipin my shit out even if i trust u
> *


wtf? just do it you'll save a buck or two......plus is gonna be real nice work waranteed


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 20 2007, 02:55 PM~7737655
> *fuck local places
> *


X2 pero somethimes local places make good work........


----------



## eric ramos

well localy in el paso to cruces its sucks here
i member some shop in ep wanted like 500 for a flat candy with no patterns n noting alse
they wanted like 100 for one side of a fork in electroplating of el paso just for one side not one pice just a side u belive that bullshit
that why i mostly deal out of town or i go to the local bike shop for shit

but wat i need to find localy is a powdercoater


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## eric ramos

ey mk sel ur mjs u can get a damn down payment for a bad ass car with all of them


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 20 2007, 02:12 PM~7737746
> *ey mk sel ur mjs u can get a damn down payment for a bad ass car with all of them
> *


lol


----------



## Damu505

Wutt it dew Eric!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: SUP DANNY HOW THEM BIKES GOING?


----------



## Damu505

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 20 2007, 03:41 PM~7737936
> *:wave: SUP DANNY HOW THEM BIKES GOING?
> *



Almost ready homie! Waiting on parts and still looking for some bad ass rims! Want to sell yours????????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

he wont never sell them......not even for 500........<<<hes words


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 20 2007, 04:22 PM~7738420
> *he wont never sell them......not even for 500........<<<hes words
> *


he will end up selling them one of these days


----------



## Damu505

How about $501.00 :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Damu505_@Apr 20 2007, 04:28 PM~7738451
> *How about $501.00  :thumbsup:
> *


i say take it eric


----------



## eric ramos

FIRST OF ALL DANNY NOT EVEN FOR 500 FOR THE RIMS
WAT U THINK SHIT MY BIKE IS PRICLESS TO ME
SORRY NOT FOR SALE HAHAHA
BUT EY WERE THE PICS OF UR BIKE ALMOST DONE?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 20 2007, 04:35 PM~7738480
> *FIRST OF ALL DANNY NOT EVEN FOR 500 FOR THE RIMS
> WAT U THINK SHIT MY BIKE IS PRICLESS TO ME
> SORRY NOT FOR SALE HAHAHA
> BUT EY WERE THE PICS OF UR BIKE ALMOST DONE?
> *


c'mon theyr has to be something u would trade those rims for


----------



## eric ramos

A 64 IMPALA OR A 57 BELAIR 2 DOOR ONE


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 20 2007, 03:12 PM~7737746
> *ey mk sel ur mjs u can get a damn down payment for a bad ass car with all of them
> *


  :nono: 






:biggrin: im guna start working fulltime in a few weeks


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

DEAL................

http://cgi.ebay.com/1957-CHEVROLET-BELAIR-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## eric ramos

hahaha u love ur shoes so much its werid
wat the most expensive pair of kiks cost u 300?


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

PURO PINCHES COVERSE DE 30 BUCKS


----------



## eric ramos

in el paso some place called loco gamez 
they 15 buks i never get them cus they never have my size

puro pinchie adidas de 2 for 80 in champs or footaction hahahah


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 20 2007, 05:09 PM~7738649
> *in el paso some place called loco gamez
> they 15 buks i never get them cus they never have my size
> 
> puro pinchie adidas de 2 for 80 in champs or footaction hahahah
> *


LOL UR WEIRD FO REAL ERIC


----------



## eric ramos

no kid its 2 for 30 bucks for rag chuck tays u kno every color 2
black , red , wite , blu , yellow , brown for bitches like jessie pink


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 20 2007, 06:14 PM~7738680
> *no kid its 2 for 30 bucks for rag chuck tays u kno every color 2
> black , red , wite , blu , yellow , brown for bitches like me pink and ostrish for my pimp daddy jessie that i bought for him cus he takes care of me in the corner..
> *


   :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

fuck ur ostrice boots with a pimped out nikey swooshhhhhhh hahah
puro pinchi lagarto puto
or better yet tiburon


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 20 2007, 05:20 PM~7738709
> *fuck ur ostrice boots with a pimped out nikey swooshhhhhhh hahah
> puro pinchi lagarto puto
> or better yet tiburon
> *


CALLATE GUEY ATI TE GUSTAN LAS PINCHE RANAS


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: no mas la turtugas ya guey hahaa turtle bitch


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 20 2007, 05:25 PM~7738743
> *:rofl: no mas la turtugas ya guey hahaa turtle bitch
> *


POR ESO TE DEJO LA RANA


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: LMAO


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 20 2007, 05:28 PM~7738763
> *:rofl: LMAO
> *


CORE BE PONTE TUS ZAPATOS DE RANA


----------



## eric ramos

QUE CHINGADOS?
MIRA MI SIGNITURE PUTOS


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 20 2007, 05:07 PM~7738637
> *PURO PINCHES COVERSE DE 30 BUCKS
> *


fuck yea! or the old school adidas with the fat laces.


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 20 2007, 06:32 PM~7738779
> *fuck yea! or the old school adidas with the fat laces.
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 20 2007, 05:31 PM~7738773
> *QUE CHINGADOS?
> MIRA MI SIGNITURE PUTOS
> *


PUTO ES DE CALIFAS A NUEVA YORK


----------



## eric ramos

I LOVE U JUAN CUS U THINK LIKE ME
I HAVE ONLY ADIDAS WITH BIG ASS MOTHER FUKEN LACES LIKE 2 INCHES THICK THAT I GOT FROM TRIBAL


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 20 2007, 06:29 PM~7738764
> *CORE BE PONTE TUS ZAPATOS DE RANA
> *


lol but foreal do stingray is the shit.......


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

nothing like the leather guaraches with the tire as the sole.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 20 2007, 05:32 PM~7738779
> *fuck yea! or the old school adidas with the fat laces.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 20 2007, 06:36 PM~7738797
> *nothing like the leather guaraches with the tire as the sole.
> *


wow that brings bck memories...........hahahahahahhahaha


----------



## eric ramos

NONE U FUCK HAVE ADIDAS I BEEN ROCKIN THEM SINCE 5THGRADE


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 20 2007, 05:35 PM~7738790
> *I LOVE U JUAN CUS U THINK LIKE ME
> I HAVE ONLY ADIDAS WITH BIG ASS MOTHER FUKEN LACES LIKE 2 INCHES THICK THAT I GOT FROM TRIBAL
> *


ERIC TU ESTAS PENNDEJO


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 20 2007, 05:35 PM~7738790
> *I LOVE U JUAN CUS U THINK LIKE ME
> I HAVE ONLY ADIDAS WITH BIG ASS MOTHER FUKEN LACES LIKE 2 INCHES THICK THAT I GOT FROM TRIBAL
> *


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 20 2007, 06:37 PM~7738809
> *NONE U FUCK HAVE ADIDAS I BEEN ROCKIN THEM SINCE 5THGRADE
> *


thats cus you had to not wanted to........ :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 20 2007, 06:36 PM~7738797
> *nothing like the leather guaraches with the tire as the sole.
> *


FUK YEA THE ONES THAT THE TARUMARA INDIANS IN MEX MAKE THAT U CAN GET THEM FOR 10 BUCKS AT THE PUENTES COMIN FROM MEX HAHAHA


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 20 2007, 06:38 PM~7738816
> *FUK YEA THE ONES THAT THE TARUMARA INDIANS IN MEX MAKE THAT U CAN GET THEM FOR 10 BUCKS AT THE PUENTES COMIN FROM MEX HAHAHA
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 20 2007, 05:37 PM~7738809
> *NONE U FUCK HAVE ADIDAS I BEEN ROCKIN THEM SINCE 5THGRADE
> *


i do. i just cant afford them right now. they like $8O here.


----------



## eric ramos

NOT TRU BEFORE THE ADIDAS I WOULD ROCK K MART N WALMART SHIT BITCH HEHEHEHEEH MY HOMIES UNCLE MADE US ADICTED TO ADIDAS HE INTRODUCED US TO THEM


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 20 2007, 05:38 PM~7738816
> *FUK YEA THE ONES THAT THE TARUMARA INDIANS IN MEX MAKE THAT U CAN GET THEM FOR 10 BUCKS AT THE PUENTES COMIN FROM MEX HAHAHA
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 20 2007, 06:39 PM~7738825
> *i do. i just cant afford them right now. they like $8O here.
> *


i rather have ostrish converse........  and j's once in a while :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

FUCK UR FAKE ASS OSTRICE PROABLY COW LEATHER N SHIT


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 20 2007, 05:38 PM~7738816
> *FUK YEA THE ONES THAT THE TARUMARA INDIANS IN MEX MAKE THAT U CAN GET THEM FOR 10 BUCKS AT THE PUENTES COMIN FROM MEX HAHAHA
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:   :0  :uh:  :cheesy:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 20 2007, 06:41 PM~7738835
> *FUCK UR FAKE ASS OSTRICE PROABLY COW LEATHER N SHIT
> *


so bitch........but its lether.......... :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

COW DOG N CAT TOGETHRE HUH PINCHI DELE NO A LA PIRATERIA


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 20 2007, 05:40 PM~7738831
> *i rather have ostrish converse........  and j's once in a while :cheesy:
> *


all my shoes are fucked up. i look home less. for real.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 20 2007, 05:41 PM~7738835
> *FUCK UR FAKE ASS OSTRICE PROABLY COW LEATHER N SHIT
> *


MAN U GOTTA ROCK THE OSTRICH BOOTS WITH THE NIKE SWOOSH


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 20 2007, 06:43 PM~7738843
> *COW DOG N CAT TOGETHRE HUH PINCHI DELE NO A LA PIRATERIA
> *


pero te dije si a ti yesturday........... :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

FUCK TAHT SHIT IM NOT CHINGO BITCH


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 20 2007, 05:43 PM~7738844
> *all my shoes are fucked up. i look home less. for real.
> *


LOL IT ALL GOES TO YOUR BIKE HUH


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 20 2007, 06:44 PM~7738852
> *FUCK TAHT SHIT IM NOT CHINGO BITCH
> *


lol but you wanna be........


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

like omg the new jordans come out saturday! :cheesy: ima camp out.












:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 20 2007, 06:43 PM~7738844
> *all my shoes are fucked up. i look home less. for real.
> *


my cousin got his shit like that but he chooses to get them to that point but hes a rocker of some bs........ :uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 20 2007, 05:44 PM~7738852
> *FUCK TAHT SHIT IM NOT CHINGO BITCH
> *


LOL YEA U ARE PUTO U KNOW U WANA DRESS LIKE THAT


----------



## eric ramos

U KNO WAT ARE THE BEST 
THE BRAND GORGE FROM WALLMART :THUMBSUPl: N SHAQ FROM KMART


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 20 2007, 06:45 PM~7738864
> *like omg the new jordans come out saturday! :cheesy:  ima camp out.
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


you started to sound like mk............  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 20 2007, 05:44 PM~7738855
> *LOL IT ALL GOES TO YOUR BIKE HUH
> *


fuck yea sold my clothes and shoes to pay for my frame.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 20 2007, 05:45 PM~7738864
> *like omg the new jordans come out saturday! :cheesy:  ima camp out.
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


LOL


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 20 2007, 06:46 PM~7738881
> *fuck yea sold my clothes and shoes to pay for my frame.
> *


wtf? yard sale? eric bought every thing huh........ :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 20 2007, 05:46 PM~7738880
> *you started to sound like mk............   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


fukin ***.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 20 2007, 05:46 PM~7738876
> *U KNO WAT ARE THE BEST
> THE BRAND GORGE FROM WALLMART :THUMBSUPl: N SHAQ FROM KMART
> *


LMAO


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 20 2007, 05:47 PM~7738889
> *wtf? yard sale? eric bought every thing huh........ :cheesy:
> *


sold my jerseys to my neighbor.


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 20 2007, 06:48 PM~7738891
> *LMAO
> *


eric a momma boy.....hes mom picks all his clths and shoes........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 20 2007, 05:47 PM~7738889
> *wtf? yard sale? eric bought every thing huh........ :cheesy:
> *


NO WONDER HE GOT KICKED OUT OF HIS GARBAGE CAN


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 20 2007, 06:48 PM~7738890
> *fukin ***.
> *


 :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 20 2007, 05:49 PM~7738900
> *eric a momma boy.....hes mom picks all his clths and shoes........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 20 2007, 06:47 PM~7738889
> *wtf? yard sale? eric bought every thing huh........ :cheesy:
> *


SIMON GUEY Y QUE PINCHI ROCKIN HIS FUKED UP ASS DICKEIES RIT NOW HAHA JK


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 20 2007, 06:49 PM~7738901
> *NO WONDER HE GOT KICKED OUT OF HIS GARBAGE CAN
> *


el chavo............ :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

EY PUTOS HOOK IT UP WITH THE PORN PASSWORDS. IM HORNY. :cheesy:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 20 2007, 06:50 PM~7738911
> *EY PUTOS HOOK IT UP WITH THE PORN PASSWORDS. IM HORNY. :cheesy:
> *


go to eric house he blows ppl for chrome money....... :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 20 2007, 05:50 PM~7738909
> *SIMON GUEY Y QUE PINCHI ROCKIN HIS FUKED UP ASS DICKEIES RIT NOW HAHA JK
> *


dont strech em i need them tommorow to go a la pulga.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 20 2007, 05:50 PM~7738910
> *el chavo............ :0
> *


NO HE LIVED IN A BARIL NOT A GARBAGE CAN


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 19 2007, 07:13 PM~7731464
> *come on eric sell me you tf's
> *


what are you going to put them on?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 20 2007, 05:51 PM~7738914
> *go to eric house he blows ppl for chrome money....... :0
> *


pm sent.












to you


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 20 2007, 06:50 PM~7738911
> *EY PUTOS HOOK IT UP WITH THE PORN PASSWORDS. IM HORNY. :cheesy:
> *


wtf :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 20 2007, 05:52 PM~7738922
> *NO HE LIVED IN A BARIL  NOT A GARBAGE CAN
> *


fucken eric taged my shit


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 20 2007, 06:52 PM~7738920
> *dont strech em i need them tommorow to go a la pulga.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHEN IWENT TO OAKLAND PPL WERE SAYING LA PULGA LA PULGA AND I WAS LIKE WTF? I THOUGHT THEY WERE TALKING ABOUT SOME FOOL BUT THEN I FOUND OUT THEY CALL SWAPMEETS PULGAS UP THERE...........


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 20 2007, 05:55 PM~7738941
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: WHEN IWENT TO OAKLAND PPL WERE SAYING LA PULGA LA PULGA AND I WAS LIKE WTF? I THOUGHT THEY WERE TALKING ABOUT SOME FOOL BUT THEN I FOUND OUT THEY CALL SWAPMEETS PULGAS UP THERE...........
> *


LOL


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 20 2007, 06:53 PM~7738929
> *pm sent.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 20 2007, 05:52 PM~7738920
> *dont strech em i need them tommorow to go a la pulga.
> *


im serius.


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 20 2007, 06:50 PM~7738910
> *el chavo............ :0
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 20 2007, 05:55 PM~7738941
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: WHEN IWENT TO OAKLAND PPL WERE SAYING LA PULGA LA PULGA AND I WAS LIKE WTF? I THOUGHT THEY WERE TALKING ABOUT SOME FOOL BUT THEN I FOUND OUT THEY CALL SWAPMEETS PULGAS UP THERE...........
> *


 :uh:   :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS+Apr 20 2007, 06:51 PM~7738914-->
> 
> 
> 
> go to eric house he blows ppl for chrome money....... :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 20 2007, 06:53 PM~7738929
> *pm sent.
> *


 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

wanna wanna want a fanta.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 20 2007, 05:58 PM~7738962
> *wanna wanna want a fanta.
> *


LOL I GUESS UR BORED HUH FOO


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 20 2007, 05:57 PM~7738958
> *:0
> *


joytrglmEcJi,Cjv~
xt


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 20 2007, 06:58 PM~7738962
> *wanna wanna want a fanta.
> *


FANTAS ARE GOOD.........I MISS THEM.....WHEN I GO TO SD IM GONNA GO TO TJ JUST TO GET ONE.........


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

MOFO YOU FUCKED UP THE SERVER..........


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

DID ALL THEM POST COUNT?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 20 2007, 06:03 PM~7739028
> *MOFO YOU FUCKED UP THE SERVER..........
> *


i got a board message.


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

THANKS FOR THE 2 PAGES..............YOU WHORE!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 20 2007, 06:04 PM~7739031
> *DID ALL THEM POST COUNT?
> *


yea.


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

FUCK HOW MANY WERE THEY?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 20 2007, 06:06 PM~7739041
> *THANKS FOR THE 2 PAGES..............YOU WHORE!!!
> *


no problem. want me to do it again.   :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 20 2007, 06:07 PM~7739044
> *FUCK HOW MANY WERE THEY?
> *


4O+


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

u whore


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

tMeA,hru_vxn


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 20 2007, 07:08 PM~7739048
> *no problem. want me to do it again.     :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


NO CUS YOU'LL GET BANNED AND ERIC WILL MISS YOU ALOT.........


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

ERIC IS MY BISH..........


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 20 2007, 06:10 PM~7739057
> *u whore
> *


thanks.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 20 2007, 07:11 PM~7739066
> *thanks.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

fuck yea.


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 20 2007, 07:11 PM~7739066
> *thanks.
> *


NO SHAME JUST LIKE ERIC...... :cheesy:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

WHO?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

1 up


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

MIKE JONES


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 20 2007, 06:13 PM~7739072
> *NO SHAME JUST LIKE ERIC...... :cheesy:
> *


fo real


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS+Apr 20 2007, 06:13 PM~7739076-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHO?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 20 2007, 06:14 PM~7739079
> *MIKE JONES
> *


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS+Apr 20 2007, 06:51 PM~7738914-->
> 
> 
> 
> go to eric house he blows ppl for chrome money....... :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 20 2007, 07:11 PM~7739066
> *thanks.
> *


 :0


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

WHO?


MIKE JONES 


WHO?


MIKE JONES 


WHO?


MIKE JONES 


WHO?


MIKE JONES 

WHO?


MIKE JONES 

WHO?


MIKE JONES 


WHO?


MIKE JONES 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=Stats


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 20 2007, 07:31 PM~7739612
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=Stats
> *


top 3. :cheesy:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 20 2007, 06:45 PM~7738864
> *like omg the new jordans come out saturday! :cheesy:  ima camp out.
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Apr 20 2007, 08:28 PM~7740009
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 20 2007, 09:34 PM~7740050
> *:wave:
> *


 :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Apr 20 2007, 08:43 PM~7740115
> *:cheesy:  :wave:
> *


how u been homie?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Apr 20 2007, 08:28 PM~7740009
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 20 2007, 08:46 PM~7740142
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## mortalkombat2

im good can't wait til 2morrow got my new j's on reserve so no campin 4 me :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Apr 20 2007, 10:00 PM~7740233
> *im good can't wait til 2morrow got my new j's on reserve so no campin 4 me  :biggrin:
> *


my lil nefue jus got the 22's
and he only 4 mnths
u guys are talk bout the new jordan 22.s right...
well im gettin them cas nt homie work aty footlocker and he holden 2 pair... :biggrin: 
damn they 175
but im getttin them for 120 :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Apr 20 2007, 09:00 PM~7740233
> *im good can't wait til 2morrow got my new j's on reserve so no campin 4 me  :biggrin:
> *


lol dam foo u love those shoes huh lol


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 20 2007, 09:05 PM~7740259
> *my lil nefue jus got the 22's
> and he only 4 mnths
> u guys are talk bout the new jordan 22.s right...
> well im gettin them cas nt homie work aty footlocker and he holden 2 pair... :biggrin:
> damn they 175
> but im getttin them for 120 :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: u paying for them or your mom?


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 20 2007, 10:05 PM~7740259
> *my lil nefue jus got the 22's
> and he only 4 mnths
> u guys are talk bout the new jordan 22.s right...
> well im gettin them cas nt homie work aty footlocker and he holden 2 pair... :biggrin:
> damn they 175
> but im getttin them for 120 :biggrin:
> *


no im talkin about these 
http://www.eastbay.com/catalog/productdeta...an%20retro%201/


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## casper805

3 Members: casper805, mortalkombat2, CHILLY WILLY

sell me the forks


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Apr 20 2007, 11:13 PM~7740312
> *art dont sell the forks
> *


ok mk just for you


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Apr 20 2007, 09:13 PM~7740312
> *no im talkin about these
> http://www.finishline.com/store/...d=cat10003
> *


dont work


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 20 2007, 10:15 PM~7740322
> *ok mk just for you
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 20 2007, 10:16 PM~7740325
> *dont work
> *


X2


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 20 2007, 10:16 PM~7740325
> *dont work
> *


http://www.eastbay.com/catalog/productdeta...an%20retro%201/


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Apr 20 2007, 09:17 PM~7740340
> *http://www.eastbay.com/catalog/productdeta...an%20retro%201/
> 
> *


dont work


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 20 2007, 10:18 PM~7740343
> *dont work
> *


http://www.eastbay.com/catalog/productdeta...an%20retro%201/


----------



## Lil Spanks

:nicoderm:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

YALL WANT THOSE NIKE JORDANS....
I WANT THESE
http://www.eastbay.com/catalog/productdeta...cm--Cross+Sell/


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 20 2007, 09:20 PM~7740362
> *:nicoderm:
> *


100 for the forks?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 20 2007, 11:22 PM~7740375
> *100 for the forks?
> *


 :angry: and if jesse wants the bike im going to sell it stock no parts,selling it o.g


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 20 2007, 10:22 PM~7740370
> *YALL WANT THOSE NIKE JORDANS....
> I WANT THESE
> http://www.eastbay.com/catalog/productdeta...cm--Cross+Sell/
> *


 http://www.pickyourshoes.com/collectible/n...wht_red_blk.htm
:biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 20 2007, 09:24 PM~7740387
> *:angry: and if jesse wants the bike im going to sell it stock no parts,selling it o.g
> *


wtf og for 250 u crazy 
sell it to him like is no seas culero ayudalo guey


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 20 2007, 11:25 PM~7740398
> *wtf og for 250 u crazy
> sell it to him like is no seas culero ayudalo guey
> *


no bicth and who ever said 250, i nevered priced anything


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 20 2007, 09:27 PM~7740414
> *no bicth and who ever said 250, i nevered priced anything
> *


he will give u 250 for it as is 
how much u want for it as is?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Apr 20 2007, 10:24 PM~7740394
> *http://www.pickyourshoes.com/collectible/n...wht_red_blk.htm
> :biggrin:
> *


NICE IM GETTIN THEM IN WHITE


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 20 2007, 11:27 PM~7740422
> *he will give u 250 for it as is
> how much u want for it as is?
> *


suck my dick and ill sell it till than no :angry:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 20 2007, 09:33 PM~7740452
> *suck my dick and ill sell it till than no :angry:
> *


bitch name ur price for the forks


----------



## Lil Spanks

:nono:


----------



## Lil Spanks

i got forks and handle bars that you cant have


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 21 2007, 01:13 AM~7740646
> *i got forks and handle bars that you cant have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they aight


----------



## Lil Spanks

i know


----------



## socios b.c. prez

why does casper ALWAYS want to buy someone elses stuff?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 21 2007, 01:39 AM~7740769
> *why does casper ALWAYS want to buy someone elses stuff?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 20 2007, 11:13 PM~7740646
> *i got forks and handle bars that you cant have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u given them 2 casper


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

new vid i made........
http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/n213/gr...=CHOLO_0001.flv
:biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

THATS A STUPID ASS VIDEO, SONG DOESNT EVEN GO WITH THE VIDEO, TRY BETTER LIL HOMIE


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 20 2007, 05:52 PM~7738925
> *what are you going to put them on?
> *


DAM HOMIE DONT EVEN TRIP, IF THIS GUY DOES DECIDE TO SELL THEM TO ME, HELL CHANGE MY WHOEL BIKES DIRECTION COMLETELY, *AND I MEAN COMPLETELY!!!!*


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 20 2007, 10:39 PM~7740769
> *why does casper ALWAYS want to buy someone elses stuff?
> *


:uh: they were mine before


----------



## GrimReaper

wats gud
ey art let me no about thos 24o rims


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 21 2007, 12:26 AM~7740948
> *new vid i made........
> http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/n213/gr...=CHOLO_0001.flv
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT LOOKED BAD


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 21 2007, 06:12 AM~7741334
> *:uh:  they were mine before
> *


 :twak: :nono: :nono: I HAVE THAT DESIGN TEMPLATE U MADE THOSE ARE ART'S DESIGN 



















































:wave: WATS UP EVERYONE...GRIM WAT U DOIN BRO


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 21 2007, 06:12 AM~7741334
> *:uh:  they were mine before
> *


You need to look forwards instead of backwards homie.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 21 2007, 07:11 AM~7741670
> *:twak:  :nono:  :nono: I HAVE THAT DESIGN TEMPLATE U MADE THOSE ARE ART'S DESIGN
> :wave:  WATS UP EVERYONE...GRIM WAT U DOIN BRO
> *


victor stfu


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 21 2007, 09:05 AM~7741874
> *victor  stfu
> *


it's true i do have it...


----------



## 817Lowrider

whats up every one


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

sup juan...hey does molded fenders bumb u up a class


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 21 2007, 11:25 AM~7741944
> *sup juan...hey does molded fenders bumb u up a class
> *


I dont think so but the n again I dont know shit about judging and shit :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 21 2007, 08:25 AM~7741944
> *sup juan...hey does molded fenders bumb u up a class
> *


 :uh: wat a stupid ?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 21 2007, 09:30 AM~7741961
> *:uh:  wat a stupid ?
> *


 :angry: fuck u i just want to kno i dnt want to get bumbed up a class


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 21 2007, 08:31 AM~7741963
> *:angry: fuck u i just want to kno i dnt want to get bumbed up a class
> *


yes it does stupid


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 21 2007, 12:26 AM~7740948
> *new vid i made........
> http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/n213/gr...=CHOLO_0001.flv
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 21 2007, 11:32 AM~7741967
> *yes it does stupid
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 21 2007, 09:32 AM~7741967
> *yes it does stupid
> *


thats not wat i just told they said it was an accessory so if u dnt kno please STFU


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 21 2007, 02:26 AM~7740948
> *new vid i made........
> http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/n213/gr...=CHOLO_0001.flv
> :biggrin:
> *


LMAO like a cholo


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

hey jr u think u can make one to a family guy scene


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 21 2007, 09:42 AM~7741996
> *hey jr u think u can make one to a family guy scene
> *


maybe
wat song
lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: juangotti,* RO-BC,* ZIGS805
Thinking about joining the darkside bro  :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 21 2007, 09:47 AM~7742009
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: juangotti, RO-BC, ZIGS805
> Thinking about joining the darkside bro    :biggrin:
> *


bwahahahahahahah
the dark side with our awsome videos.... :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 21 2007, 09:44 AM~7742003
> *maybe
> wat song
> lol
> *


ummmmm dj unk 2 step


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 21 2007, 08:37 AM~7741987
> *thats not wat i just told they said it was an accessory so if u dnt kno please STFU
> *


IDIOT IF UR TALKING ABOUT MOLDING A FENDER TO THE FRAME YEA IT BUMPS U UP A CLASS IF UR TALKING ABOUT JUST A MOLDED FENDER THEAN NO U DONT GET BUMPED


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 21 2007, 09:52 AM~7742029
> *ummmmm dj unk 2 step
> *


 :biggrin: 
illl try


----------



## eric ramos

bunch of **** 
cept mk n artie n casper rest of ya is **** jk especialy lil guy fuker


----------



## NorCalLux

your the ****** eric go lick ur mommas asshole qweer


----------



## 817Lowrider

****


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 21 2007, 09:59 AM~7742060
> *bunch of ****
> cept mk n artie n zigs n casper rest of ya is **** jk especialy lil guy fuker
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: sup mijas n sup juan ur shit be out today 4sure fuker


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 21 2007, 09:54 AM~7742034
> *IDIOT IF UR TALKING ABOUT MOLDING A FENDER TO THE FRAME YEA IT BUMPS U UP A CLASS IF UR TALKING ABOUT JUST A MOLDED FENDER THEAN NO U DONT GET BUMPED
> *


 yea thats mean not molded to the frame.thought i wouldnt have to define it but for ur ass i guess i do


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 21 2007, 12:06 PM~7742082
> *:rofl: sup mijas n sup juan ur shit be out today 4sure fuker
> *


lier :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 21 2007, 12:08 PM~7742087
> *yea thats  mean not molded to the frame.thought i wouldnt have to define it but for ur ass i guess i do
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

fuck ur self then juan shit 
i havent even cashed in the fuken money ord3er


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 21 2007, 12:10 PM~7742104
> *fuck ur self then juan shit
> i havent even cashed in the fuken money ord3er
> *


 :biggrin: 
no llores mija
you fucking mojo wif your bad attitudes
Your lucky i let yall work here :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

just came back from the jumps fukin tired


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

sup ppl............. :wave:


----------



## GrimReaper

sup


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

what jump?


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85

wats up


----------



## GrimReaper

bmx jumps


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85

wats up reaper hows the bike seen out in the bronx


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

new vid people this si for eric
http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/n213/gr...rrent=Movie.flv


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Apr 21 2007, 02:05 PM~7742261
> *wats up reaper hows the bike seen out in the bronx
> *


there one club out hear got like 25 bikes only 2 got mods the rest street and another tha got 4 members and most there bikes suck ass


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

zigs spell check on your ass club:
thee rstistics

***:
eric ramos 


bumb ass


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

14 User(s) are browsing this forum (7 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: THEE ARTISTICS, 94TC, LilCripples, RO-BC, casper805, GrimReaper
:dunno:  and its not me,eric! :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :nono:


----------



## 817Lowrider

this is caspers jam
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cqsrq34qDyk...related&search=


----------



## GrimReaper

15 User(s) are browsing this forum (9 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members:THEE ARTISTICS, LowRider_69


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 21 2007, 11:49 AM~7742426
> *this is caspers jam
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cqsrq34qDyk...related&search=
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 21 2007, 11:50 AM~7742430
> *15 User(s) are browsing this forum (9 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members:THEE ARTISTICS, LowRider_69
> *


the amyority are members...


----------



## 817Lowrider

elbows up side to side


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 21 2007, 11:58 AM~7742477
> *elbows up side to side
> *


i lean like a cholo.......elbows up side to side :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 21 2007, 10:49 AM~7742426
> *this is caspers jam
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cqsrq34qDyk...related&search=
> *


why you hating on the homie from the 805


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 21 2007, 12:03 PM~7742497
> *why you hating on the homie from the 805
> *


not hate just having a good laugh.......elbows up side to side.. :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

dam casper u the one in black yo im a hook u up wit weight watches


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 21 2007, 11:04 AM~7742504
> *dam casper u the one in black yo im a hook u up wit weight watches
> *


lol fuck u


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 21 2007, 12:04 PM~7742504
> *dam casper u the one in black yo im a hook u up wit weight watches
> *


hes the fool with the blk shirt that says oxnard...... :0


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 21 2007, 03:05 PM~7742508
> *lol fuck u
> *


i was on it lol lost alot lol 
true story


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

my vids tight


----------



## casper805

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=1227061701


----------



## mortalkombat2

:biggrin:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

elbows up side to side...........


----------



## GrimReaper

i need to get me a wip n get some hydros on it im a ask my grandfater for his 72 impala


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

sup.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 21 2007, 11:13 AM~7742549
> *i need to get me a wip n get some hydros on it im a ask my grandfater for his 72 impala
> *


new page


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 21 2007, 12:13 PM~7742549
> *i need to get me a wip n get some hydros on it im a ask my grandfater for his 72 impala
> *


is it a 2 doh? :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

LEAN LIKE A CHOLO


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

LOL


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 21 2007, 11:14 AM~7742556
> *is it a 2 doh?  :biggrin:
> *


when u getting the impala jesse?


----------



## GrimReaper

yup hard top


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 21 2007, 12:15 PM~7742559
> *LEAN LIKE A CHOLO
> *


http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/n213/gr...=CHOLO_0001.flv


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 21 2007, 11:15 AM~7742565
> *yup hard top
> *


pics?


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

this is rauls page.........  916..............


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 21 2007, 11:16 AM~7742570
> *this is rauls page.........   916..............
> *


weres he at?


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 21 2007, 12:15 PM~7742564
> *when u getting the impala jesse?
> *


couple of weeks........ :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 21 2007, 11:17 AM~7742574
> *couple of weeks........ :cheesy:
> *


u gonna pick up or getting it delivered?


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 21 2007, 12:17 PM~7742572
> *weres he at?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 21 2007, 12:18 PM~7742575
> *u gonna pick up or getting it delivered?
> *


i dont know hich on to pick.......  theres a bad ass 64 that i told you about....or a 65 vert ss on candy paint and wild patterns........... :0


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 21 2007, 11:20 AM~7742585
> *i dont know hich on to pick.......  theres a bad ass 64 that i told you about....or a 65 vert ss on candy paint and wild patterns........... :0
> *


weres the 65?


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 21 2007, 12:20 PM~7742589
> *weres the 65?
> *


here in bakers.... :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 21 2007, 11:21 AM~7742590
> *here in bakers.... :biggrin:
> *


pics?


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

no pics........


----------



## GrimReaper

naw no pixs its in the cornner im a c how much r dros when im done wit the bike i just want to do some sick 3 wheel wit that bitch


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 21 2007, 12:25 PM~7742609
> *naw no pixs its in the cornner im a c how much r dros when im done wit the bike i just want to do some sick 3 wheel wit that bitch
> *


dumb ass you need alot of reignforces for it and you woulnt want ot do a 3 wheel with you belly looking at durty and no chrome undies..... :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 21 2007, 11:25 AM~7742609
> *naw no pixs its in the cornner im a c how much r dros when im done wit the bike i just want to do some sick 3 wheel wit that bitch
> *


go take pics


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

hes gonna run his white ass in the cold naked just for you casper........


----------



## GrimReaper

CANT TAKE EM NOWAY TO GET IN THERE 
I DONT CARE ILL SEND THAT SHIT TO GET DONE N FUK THE UNIDES


----------



## GrimReaper

I AINT WHITE BITCH AND IT LIKE 70 SOMETHING OVER HEAR


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 21 2007, 11:31 AM~7742641
> *I AINT WHITE BITCH AND IT LIKE 70 SOMETHING OVER HEAR
> *


lol


----------



## GrimReaper

WAT WE GOT A 4DOOR 65 HARDTOP NO POST


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 21 2007, 12:30 PM~7742638
> *CANT TAKE EM NOWAY TO GET IN THERE
> I DONT CARE ILL SEND THAT SHIT TO GET DONE N FUK THE UNIDES
> *


so you just want a daily with hydros? :uh: get a show piece done homie it will be worth the wait plus new york is not a good place for a show piece cus of the bd wheather.......  nothing like that sunny cali....huh casper..


----------



## GrimReaper

ILL GET A SPOT FOR IT NAW I CAN DRIVE BUT I WANT MY WIP


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 21 2007, 11:32 AM~7742648
> *so you just want a daily with hydros?  :uh: get a show piece done homie it will be worth the wait plus new york is not a good place for a show piece cus of the bd wheather.......  nothing like that sunny cali....huh casper..
> *


 :yes:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 21 2007, 11:33 AM~7742652
> *ILL GET A SPOT FOR IT NAW I CAN DRIVE BUT I WANT MY WIP
> *


how old are u grim?


----------



## GrimReaper

16 I CANT DRIVE CUZ I GOT BAD EYES I WENT BLIND FOR A YEAR


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 21 2007, 12:32 PM~7742647
> *WAT WE GOT A 4DOOR 65 HARDTOP NO POST
> *


is the hood enblem in good condition? sell it to me if it is.........and got pics of the gauges i might be needing some too just the glass cus the 65's is started to crack.....


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 21 2007, 11:35 AM~7742661
> *is the hood enblem in good condition? sell it to me if it is.........and got pics of the gauges i might be needing some too just the glass cus the 65's is started to crack.....
> *


so u getting the 65 or 64?


----------



## GrimReaper

ITS ALL THERE BUT NUTTINS FOR SELL THE CAR RUNS N DRIVES THE 72 IS DEAD 65 GOT A NEW 350


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 21 2007, 12:34 PM~7742660
> *16 I CANT  DRIVE CUZ I GOT BAD EYES I WENT BLIND FOR A YEAR
> *


oh thats bad real bad for the raza......  in a good way grim.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 21 2007, 11:36 AM~7742668
> *oh thats bad real bad for the raza......  in a good way grim.
> *


lol


----------



## GrimReaper

OOKK I DONT GET WAT U SAID BUT OK LOL


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 21 2007, 12:35 PM~7742664
> *so u getting the 65 or 64?
> *


idk man the 64 is all ready to swang it just add hydraulics and tap the switch....and the 65 needs alot of frame and under courange work but hey is a vert and ss.....i think i'll go with the 65 tho.......buy a new rolling frame off ebay with undies and shit all i'll have to do is paint it candy orange and strip it and leaf it.....and put it on...... :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 21 2007, 11:39 AM~7742680
> *idk man the 64 is all ready to swang it just add hydraulics and tap the switch....and the 65 needs alot of frame and under courange work but hey is a vert and ss.....i think i'll go with the 65 tho.......buy a new rolling frame off ebay with undies and shit all i'll have to do is paint it candy orange and strip it and leaf it.....and put it on...... :cheesy:
> *


wat are the prices for both?


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 21 2007, 12:40 PM~7742683
> *wat are the prices for both?
> *


they the same 18 big ones.....


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

:roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## GrimReaper

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=Stats


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 21 2007, 12:46 PM~7742711
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GRIM AND HIS 1 AND ONLY


----------



## GrimReaper

fuk u bitch


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 21 2007, 10:23 AM~7741503
> *wats gud
> ey art let me no about thos 24o rims
> *


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 21 2007, 01:47 PM~7742958
> *
> *


for who much? :0


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 21 2007, 01:25 PM~7742877
> *fuk u bitch
> *


lol


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

zigs!!! sup baby how you doing mija?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 21 2007, 02:46 PM~7742711
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you bitch ahhahahahahahahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 21 2007, 02:13 PM~7743052
> *you bitch ahhahahahahahahahahaha :biggrin:
> *


every one take cover his hungry!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 21 2007, 01:46 PM~7742711
> *[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

kahahahahahahahh


----------



## eric ramos

se maman usteds neta


----------



## GrimReaper

LEAN LIKE A CHOLO


----------



## GrimReaper

ELBOWS UP SIDE TO SIDE ELBOWS UP SIDE TO SIDE ELBOWS UP SIDE TO SIDE


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bScbhDSSf0A 3 minute burn out the longerst i seen a car do a burn out was for like 40 seconds....but fuck 3 minutes tops it off


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 21 2007, 04:34 PM~7743113
> *:0
> *


fcuken art


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 21 2007, 03:17 PM~7743473
> *fcuken art
> *


LOL


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 21 2007, 01:26 PM~7743091
> *every one take cover his hungry!!!!!!!!    :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 21 2007, 01:17 PM~7742846
> *GRIM AND HIS 1 AND ONLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

WTF? delete that shit........edit that shit zigs before i kick you in the nads........


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 21 2007, 04:45 PM~7743564
> *WTF? delete that shit........edit that shit zigs before i kick you in the nads........
> *


u want some 2 boy......


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 21 2007, 04:56 PM~7743598
> *u want some 2 boy......
> *


i'll photoshop your ass badly zigs............. :cheesy:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 21 2007, 04:56 PM~7743599
> *i'll photoshop your ass badly zigs............. :cheesy:
> *


homie u go ahead i aint gonna help u out wit yo car so bend over........ :cheesy: 
who got the connects :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 21 2007, 03:57 PM~7743604
> *homie u go ahead i aint gonna help u out wit yo car so bend over........ :cheesy:
> who got the connects :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 21 2007, 04:57 PM~7743604
> *homie u go ahead i aint gonna help u out wit yo car so bend over........ :cheesy:
> who got the connects :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: dont make me laugh zigs......i'll photoshop your ass any day........


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 21 2007, 04:20 PM~7743695
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  dont make me laugh zigs......i'll photoshop your ass any day........
> *


 :0 fighting words


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## casper805




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 21 2007, 05:20 PM~7743695
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  dont make me laugh zigs......i'll photoshop your ass any day........
> *


try it dawg ill match yo ass.........
:0 
ill fuk yo shit up


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 21 2007, 04:41 PM~7743808
> *try it dawg ill match yo ass.........
> :0
> ill fuk yo shit up
> *


C'MON FOO ONE MORE POST FOR 1,000


----------



## casper805

Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
76'_SCHWINN May 2006 7,136 129 2.43% 
THEE ARTISTICS Nov 2006 390 93 1.75% 
vengence Sep 2005 10,307 86 1.62% 
lolow Jan 2003 33,773 73 1.38% 
casper805 Feb 2006 5,556 64 1.21% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 63,126 63 1.19% 
SIC'N'TWISTED Jun 2005 11,402 58 1.09% 
abel Nov 2005 12,372 53 1.00% 
socios b.c. prez Sep 2003 20,399 46 0.87% 
GrimReaper Jun 2005 3,861 46 0.87%


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 21 2007, 04:47 PM~7743841
> *Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> 76'_SCHWINN May 2006 7,136 129 2.43%
> THEE ARTISTICS Nov 2006 390 93 1.75%
> vengence Sep 2005 10,307 86 1.62%
> lolow Jan 2003 33,773 73 1.38%
> casper805 Feb 2006 5,556 64 1.21%
> LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 63,126 63 1.19%
> SIC'N'TWISTED Jun 2005 11,402 58 1.09%
> abel Nov 2005 12,372 53 1.00%
> socios b.c. prez Sep 2003 20,399 46 0.87%
> GrimReaper Jun 2005 3,861 46 0.87%
> *


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 21 2007, 05:47 PM~7743841
> *Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> 76'_SCHWINN May 2006 7,136 129 2.43%
> THEE ARTISTICS Nov 2006 390 93 1.75% vengence Sep 2005 10,307 86 1.62%
> lolow Jan 2003 33,773 73 1.38%
> casper805 Feb 2006 5,556 64 1.21%
> LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 63,126 63 1.19%
> SIC'N'TWISTED Jun 2005 11,402 58 1.09%
> abel Nov 2005 12,372 53 1.00%
> socios b.c. prez Sep 2003 20,399 46 0.87%
> GrimReaper Jun 2005 3,861 46 0.87%
> *


----------



## casper805

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=1822626086


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

elbows up side to side elbows up side to side............


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 21 2007, 05:00 PM~7743890
> *elbows up side to side elbows up side to side............
> *


WATCH THE VIDEOO SOMEONE IN IT IS IN THE OTHER VIDEO 2


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 21 2007, 05:42 PM~7743815
> *C'MON FOO ONE MORE POST FOR 1,000
> *


heres my
1000 post sorry juan


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 21 2007, 05:12 PM~7743965
> *heres my
> 1000 post sorry juan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

that fool oso from jose luis sin censura driving the burban........


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

haahahaaah


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 21 2007, 05:14 PM~7743974
> *that fool oso from jose luis sin censura driving the burban........
> *


LOL


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 21 2007, 06:14 PM~7743974
> *that fool oso from jose luis sin censura driving the burban........
> *


on wat vid


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 21 2007, 05:16 PM~7743986
> *on wat vid
> *


THE FOO THATS DRIVING THE BURBAN IN THE LO BOY VIDEO


----------



## eric ramos

fuck all of ya hores


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 21 2007, 06:17 PM~7743988
> *THE FOO THATS DRIVING THE BURBAN IN THE LO BOY VIDEO
> *


dawg thats homioe biggy..
i know that foo
he chillin wit my bro on the homie reunion
at lo boys pad


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 21 2007, 06:00 PM~7744203
> *dawg thats homioe biggy..
> i know that foo
> he chillin wit my bro on the homie reunion
> at lo boys pad
> *


i know but jesse says he looks like him


----------



## NaturalHighII

CHECK IT OUT FOOLS, JUST GOT EM ON TODAY.
MY LIL TOY TO PLAY AROUND WITH, LMFAO. AND DONT THINK WRONG PUTOS


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 21 2007, 07:01 PM~7744208
> *i know but jesse says he looks like him
> *


owwwwwwwwwwwwwww...
yra he does
but the body gaurd on downs vid the new one looks like oso
the 1 in the beginning


----------



## eric ramos

rogger ballin huh bitch u must slang all kinds of yay to get that


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85

that ride looks tight iv been tryin to post pics of my rides but im comp iliterate


----------



## NaturalHighII

WHAT YALLL THINK OF IT???

EY AND YALL WANNA SEE A REAL VIDEO, NAH JUST PLAYING AROUND. AS WE SPEAK IM UPLOADING A VIDEO, AMIMAL CRUELY. I GOT A LOWRIDER VID BUT ITS AT SCHOOL SO ILL POSTED ON MONDAY


----------



## NaturalHighII

PA QUE SEPAS ERIC, YOU KNOW HOW I ROLL, AND I DONT EVEN GOT MONEY FOR MY FUCKING BIKE. HOPEFULLY SOON, ILL TAKE THAT MOTHAFUCKER TO AZ TO VISIT MY BRO


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Apr 21 2007, 06:05 PM~7744231
> *that ride looks tight iv been tryin to post pics of my rides but im comp iliterate
> *


i knew thats wat u were trying to do


----------



## eric ramos

so u slang keys of yay for rims?>??>? y tu bicy que guey/???????


----------



## eric ramos

yo tryrone 
what ride u gots n were u from 
car or bike?


----------



## NaturalHighII

CHECK OUT MY VID, IT WAS A SCHOOL PROJECT


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 21 2007, 07:32 PM~7744359
> *CHECK OUT MY VID, IT WAS A SCHOOL PROJECT
> 
> *


ora mr zombrano.jr


----------



## NaturalHighII

YUP YUP BE BACK LATER, EY HOMIE CHECK YO SPELLING ON MY LAST NAME


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 21 2007, 08:12 PM~7743965
> *heres my
> 1000 post sorry juan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry: :biggrin: fucker


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 21 2007, 08:10 PM~7744596
> *:angry:  :biggrin:  fucker
> *


jus for my 100 posts....

lol
i eric still loves u... :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

let me kno wat u guys think i also looked fro hotles...and found these let me kno wat u guys think of these....or u can go to www.hotels.com.

http://www.hotels.com/etpServlet?lid=1125237

http://www.hotels.com/etpServlet?lid=1125223


----------



## GrimReaper

y u need a hotel for u n casper just go to his crib


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 21 2007, 07:53 PM~7744850
> *y u need a hotel for u n casper just go to his crib
> *


 :uh: no empieses guey


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 21 2007, 08:53 PM~7744850
> *y u need a hotel for u n casper just go to his crib
> *


*FUCK YOU  *


----------



## GrimReaper

i cant read wat u said casper


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 21 2007, 08:03 PM~7744907
> *i cant read wat u said casper
> *


it says dont start stupid


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

my new bike


----------



## eric ramos

NEEDS STRIPING
N OH YEA CLEAN CLEAN CLEAN
QUE MAS LE FALTA?


----------



## GrimReaper

how much for the fenders
looks clean


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 21 2007, 09:48 PM~7745191
> *how much for the fenders
> looks clean
> *


fenders not for sale...
and thnx


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 21 2007, 09:48 PM~7745187
> *NEEDS STRIPING
> N OH YEA CLEAN CLEAN CLEAN
> QUE MAS LE FALTA?
> *


yea i know it needs pinstiping...
but im gonna repaint it cas the old owner had painted like shit...
has paint chips and paint drips all over....
but it lokos clean.
lookin to paint it a candy blue wit alot of candy and flake maybe some peral and go crazy on it....
me and my padrino ight paint it tomarow....
if so ill take long pics


----------



## eric ramos

TAKE PICS N 
WAT PARTS WICH BIKE U TAKIN TO SD? ANYWAYS?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 21 2007, 09:53 PM~7745227
> *TAKE PICS N
> WAT PARTS WICH BIKE U TAKIN TO SD? ANYWAYS?
> *


takin the red one to sd...
all triple twisteed....
and maybe takin the orange one as well....
if any more room


----------



## eric ramos

WERD NICE BITCH I LOVE U 
THEN
N OH YEA WAT THE FUK I WAS GOING TO SAY 
DO IT BIG FUKER CUS ITS A CLEAN FRAME


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 21 2007, 10:00 PM~7745267
> *WERD NICE BITCH I LOVE U
> THEN
> N OH YEA WAT THE FUK I WAS GOING TO SAY
> DO IT BIG FUKER CUS ITS A CLEAN FRAME
> *


lol
thnx


----------



## socios b.c. prez

LuxuriouSMontreaL	Feb 2004	63,176	113	2.26%
vengence	Sep 2005	10,315	77	1.54%
lolow	Jan 2003	33,782	74	1.48%
76'_SCHWINN	May 2006	7,165	71	1.42%
THEE ARTISTICS	Nov 2006	394	63	1.26%
fabian	Sep 2004	2,108	62	1.24%
socios b.c. prez	Sep 2003	20,432	54	1.08%
GrimReaper	Jun 2005	3,870	51	1.02%
casper805	Feb 2006	5,574	51	1.02%
LUXURIOU$LAC	Oct 2005	10,832	44	0.88%


----------



## GrimReaper

LEAN LIKE A CHOLO ELBOWS UP SIDE TO SIDE ELBOWS UP SIDE TO SIDE ELBOWS UP SIDE TO SIDE


----------



## GrimReaper

LEAN LIKE A CHOLO ELBOWS UP SIDE TO SIDE ELBOWS UP SIDE TO SIDE ELBOWS UP SIDE TO SIDE


----------



## GrimReaper

LEAN LIKE A CHOLO ELBOWS UP SIDE TO SIDE ELBOWS UP SIDE TO SIDE ELBOWS UP SIDE TO SIDE


----------



## GrimReaper

LEAN LIKE A CHOLO ELBOWS UP SIDE TO SIDE ELBOWS UP SIDE TO SIDE ELBOWS UP SIDE TO SIDE


----------



## GrimReaper

LEAN LIKE A CHOLO ELBOWS UP SIDE TO SIDE ELBOWS UP SIDE TO SIDE ELBOWS UP SIDE TO SIDE


----------



## GrimReaper

LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 63,180 117 2.32% 
vengence Sep 2005 10,315 77 1.53% 
fabian Sep 2004 2,122 76 1.51% 
lolow Jan 2003 33,782 74 1.47% 
76'_SCHWINN May 2006 7,165 70 1.39% 
THEE ARTISTICS Nov 2006 394 61 1.21% 
GrimReaper Jun 2005 3,876 57 1.13% 
socios b.c. prez Sep 2003 20,435 55 1.09% 
casper805 Feb 2006 5,574 51 1.01% 
ZIGS805


----------



## eric ramos

FUCK THAT DAMN SONG


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 21 2007, 10:17 PM~7745700
> *FUCK THAT DAMN SONG
> *


 :uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 21 2007, 10:05 PM~7745656
> *LEAN LIKE A CHOLO ELBOWS UP SIDE TO SIDE ELBOWS UP SIDE TO SIDE  ELBOWS UP SIDE TO SIDE
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 22 2007, 01:17 AM~7745700
> *FUCK THAT DAMN SONG
> *


its the new lil *****


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 21 2007, 10:21 PM~7745727
> *its the new lil *****
> *


LOL


----------



## GrimReaper

LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 63,181 118 2.34% 
vengence Sep 2005 10,315 77 1.53% 
fabian Sep 2004 2,122 76 1.51% 
lolow Jan 2003 33,782 74 1.47% 
76'_SCHWINN May 2006 7,165 70 1.39% 
THEE ARTISTICS Nov 2006 394 61 1.21% 
GrimReaper Jun 2005 3,877 58 1.15% 
socios b.c. prez Sep 2003 20,435 55 1.09% 
casper805 Feb 2006 5,574 51 1.01% 
ZIGS805 Apr 2006 1,024 42 0.83%


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 21 2007, 10:23 PM~7745739
> *LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 63,181 118 2.34%
> vengence Sep 2005 10,315 77 1.53%
> fabian Sep 2004 2,122 76 1.51%
> lolow Jan 2003 33,782 74 1.47%
> 76'_SCHWINN May 2006 7,165 70 1.39%
> THEE ARTISTICS Nov 2006 394 61 1.21%
> GrimReaper Jun 2005 3,877 58 1.15%
> socios b.c. prez Sep 2003 20,435 55 1.09%
> casper805 Feb 2006 5,574 51 1.01%
> ZIGS805 Apr 2006 1,024 42 0.83%
> *


 :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

FUK UR WHROING N THAT SONG


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 21 2007, 10:30 PM~7745771
> *FUK UR WHROING N THAT SONG
> *


 :uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 21 2007, 10:35 PM~7745784
> *:uh:
> *


X2


----------



## GrimReaper

LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 63,198 122 2.43% 
fabian Sep 2004 2,131 85 1.69% 
vengence Sep 2005 10,315 73 1.45% 
76'_SCHWINN May 2006 7,165 70 1.39% 
lolow Jan 2003 33,782 66 1.31% 
THEE ARTISTICS Nov 2006 394 61 1.21% 
casper805 Feb 2006 5,582 59 1.17% 
GrimReaper Jun 2005 3,878 59 1.17% 
socios b.c. prez Sep 2003 20,435 52 1.03% 
ZIGS805 Apr 2006 1,024 42 0.84%


----------



## GrimReaper

LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 63,198 121 2.41% 
fabian Sep 2004 2,131 85 1.69% 
vengence Sep 2005 10,315 73 1.45% 
76'_SCHWINN May 2006 7,165 70 1.39% 
lolow Jan 2003 33,782 66 1.31% 
THEE ARTISTICS Nov 2006 394 61 1.21% 
GrimReaper Jun 2005 3,879 60 1.19% 
casper805 Feb 2006 5,582 59 1.17% 
socios b.c. prez Sep 2003 20,435 52 1.04% 
ZIGS805 Apr 2006 1,024 42 0.84%


----------



## eric ramos

CUT UR SHIT GRIM


----------



## GrimReaper

wat i do


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 21 2007, 11:45 PM~7745812
> *LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 63,198 121 2.41%
> fabian Sep 2004 2,131 85 1.69%
> vengence Sep 2005 10,315 73 1.45%
> 76'_SCHWINN May 2006 7,165 70 1.39%
> lolow Jan 2003 33,782 66 1.31%
> THEE ARTISTICS Nov 2006 394 61 1.21%
> GrimReaper Jun 2005 3,879 60 1.19%
> casper805 Feb 2006 5,582 59 1.17%
> socios b.c. prez Sep 2003 20,435 52 1.04%
> ZIGS805 Apr 2006 1,024 42 0.84%
> *


yay


----------



## GrimReaper

LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 63,217 113 2.31% 
fabian Sep 2004 2,131 85 1.74% 
76'_SCHWINN May 2006 7,165 70 1.43% 
GrimReaper Jun 2005 3,883 64 1.31% 
THEE ARTISTICS Nov 2006 394 61 1.25% 
casper805 Feb 2006 5,582 58 1.18% 
socios b.c. prez Sep 2003 20,435 52 1.06% 
lolow Jan 2003 33,782 52 1.06% 
vengence Sep 2005 10,321 48 0.98% 
sixty8imp Apr 2006 8,414 44 0.90%


----------



## GrimReaper

wats gud


----------



## GrimReaper

its nice in ny now like 80 bitchs


----------



## GrimReaper

made top 3
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 63,217 113 2.29% 
fabian Sep 2004 2,134 88 1.78% 
GrimReaper Jun 2005 3,890 71 1.44% 
76'_SCHWINN May 2006 7,165 70 1.42% 
LowriderKid56 Jan 2007 815 64 1.30% 
KadillakKing Aug 2005 700 62 1.26% 
THEE ARTISTICS Nov 2006 394 61 1.24% 
casper805 Feb 2006 5,582 58 1.18% 
socios b.c. prez Sep 2003 20,435 52 1.05% 
lolow Jan 2003 33,782 52 1.05%


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 21 2007, 11:58 PM~7745860
> *wat i do
> *


nothing eric is just a lil bitch with out a dick n he likes to look at his moms playgirls


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 21 2007, 11:52 PM~7745840
> *I WANT TO CUM IN UR SHIT GRIM
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## GrimReaper

wats crackin art n casper


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 22 2007, 11:29 AM~7747066
> *wats crackin art n casper
> *


 :wave:


----------



## eric ramos

quit that mother fuken list god damn it


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Car Club: Thee Artistics (NYChapter)

:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

:0 werd???????????///


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 22 2007, 11:14 AM~7747271
> *:0 werd???????????///
> *


I wonder what twisted fantasys b.c. has been up to? :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

suckin like ussual with that danm red bike that hasent changed since 03
did u find out how much feria i owe? yet?>


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 22 2007, 11:18 AM~7747296
> *suckin like ussual with that danm red bike that hasent changed since 03
> did u find out how  much feria i owe? yet?>
> *


ONE MILLION DOLLERS!!!!!!!
























I dont know yet.


----------



## eric ramos

werd fuck i need to kno 
n any one wana by some rims/?????


----------



## eric ramos

any one want a speedo schwinn? its for sale


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 22 2007, 02:17 PM~7747284
> *I wonder what twisted fantasys b.c. has been up to?  :biggrin:
> *


talked to me not to long ago said he got a street trike comein out and his radical trike STILL AINT DONE


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 22 2007, 09:29 AM~7747066
> *wats crackin art n casper
> *


sup


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 22 2007, 11:11 AM~7747565
> *talked to me not to long ago said he got a street trike comein out and his radical trike STILL AINT DONE
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 22 2007, 12:24 PM~7747324
> *any one want a speedo schwinn? its for sale
> *


any pics???and what kind of rims u selling


----------



## eric ramos

ART HEEHE







RIMS
N SPEWEEDO SHWNNIN


----------



## DodgerFan




----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 22 2007, 10:20 AM~7747307
> *werd fuck i need to kno
> n any one wana by some rims/?????
> *


I KNEW YOUD COME THROUGH WITH THE TF'S. PM ME THE PRICE,LOL.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 22 2007, 03:42 PM~7748606
> *I KNEW YOUD COME THROUGH WITH THE TF'S. PM ME THE PRICE,LOL.
> *


NOT THE TF'S


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

sold.............i got the tf's now any body want them, they 450...........


----------



## NaturalHighII

PUT THAT SHIT DOWN THAT YOU GOT THEM


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 22 2007, 03:58 PM~7748734
> *PUT THAT SHIT DOWN THAT YOU GOT THEM
> *


I CAN GET U SOME BUTIT AINT GONNA BE CHEAP


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

how much?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 22 2007, 04:02 PM~7748770
> *how much?
> *


350


----------



## eric ramos

FUCK NA IM THE ONLY WITH TFS HOES ::ROFL NA JK U KNO WHO CAN MAKE THEM WARREN WONG IF U HAVE A FUKEN TIME MACHINE
BUT I KNO WERE U CAN GET 240S


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn homie


----------



## eric ramos

victoR wats up then wioth wat we talked about


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 22 2007, 07:21 PM~7748920
> *victoR wats up then wioth wat we talked about
> *


when you sending those forks and seat


----------



## ozzylowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 23 2007, 10:11 AM~7748843
> *FUCK NA IM THE ONLY WITH TFS HOES ::ROFL NA JK  U KNO WHO CAN MAKE THEM WARREN WONG IF U HAVE A FUKEN TIME MACHINE
> BUT I KNO WERE U CAN GET 240S
> *


how much for 240's ?


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

one million gagillion vigillion trillion dollas with 20.99 for shipping and handling


----------



## GrimReaper

eric how much 4 the rims 
and i got a new bike someone gave me a 16in girl bike


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 22 2007, 05:37 PM~7749026
> *eric how much 4 the rims
> and i got a new bike someone gave me a 16in girl bike
> *


pics grimmer?


----------



## eric ramos

juan u seeed for me to do it wen i can 

jessssssssee let me pm ya

grim take pics of ur new bike

ozzie that fuker only deal with fukers in cali but maybe u can get some oone from so cal to get them for ya they are 300 a pair


----------



## GrimReaper

how much for the rims and going to take a pix now bitchs


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 22 2007, 07:39 PM~7749040
> *how much for the rims and going to take a pix now bitchs
> *


you ask the same dAMN QUESTION ALL THE TIME


----------



## GrimReaper

i need new rims


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 22 2007, 07:49 PM~7749106
> *i need new rims
> *


you need a pen and a pad so no will will have to repeat them selfs :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## GrimReaper

someone just gave the shit to me im a repaint it clean it up n change the forks


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 22 2007, 08:22 PM~7749325
> *someone just gave the shit to me im a repaint it clean it up n change the forks
> *


just sell it and finance your other bike


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 22 2007, 05:27 PM~7749351
> *just sell it and finance your other bike
> *


TELLING GRIM REAPER TO JUST BUILD ONE BIKE IS LIKE TELLING ERIC TO NOT JACKOFF NO MORE THEY JUST CANT DO IT


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 22 2007, 06:16 PM~7749277
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ebay it or somting dont work on it
focus on one bike at a time damn it how many times do i have to telll u this just work on the blue bike damnit


----------



## GrimReaper

i am but this one is fast just get forks i got so many left over parts so its kool


----------



## eric ramos

wel u cant show that halfassed shit with the plaka just finish one bike at the time

grim the rims are 20 inch ofcousr n stop pmin me stupid shit ::rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 22 2007, 07:32 PM~7749380
> *yes art you can have the rims.....
> *


well than pm me the price :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 22 2007, 07:16 PM~7749277
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ill take it.......ship it to me


----------



## GrimReaper

i asked how much 2 hoe i need some rims


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 22 2007, 07:43 PM~7749464
> *i asked how much 2 hoe i need some rims
> *


let me take the bike


----------



## eric ramos

pm me fuck face
n u better have money in hand if not dont bother me


----------



## GrimReaper

how much ull give me art and i did pm u puta


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 22 2007, 07:45 PM~7749480
> *pm me fuck face
> n u better have money in hand if not dont bother me
> *


fuck you im going to bother you anyways :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 22 2007, 07:47 PM~7749496
> *how much ull give me art and i did pm u puta
> *


pm me a price hore :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

i dont no wat parts u got to trade


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 22 2007, 07:50 PM~7749521
> *i dont no wat parts u got to trade
> *


pm me a price complete *****...


----------



## eric ramos

the rims are 120 + shippin no less no more i put lots of money on them if u dont like it tuff


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 22 2007, 07:52 PM~7749536
> *the rims are 12.00 + shippin no less no more i put lots of money on them if u dont like it tuff
> *


 :0 :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 22 2007, 07:54 PM~7749561
> *:0  :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


4 Members: CHILLY WILLY, eric ramos, ozzylowrider, GrimReaper


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 22 2007, 07:16 PM~7749277
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*pm a price*


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 22 2007, 06:54 PM~7749561
> *:0  :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ahahahahah wtf
vicente fernandez
a bottele of patron
= gay ass art crying? :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
ur all bitches these rims are fuken clean n new but no 
ok 110 the lowest im a go


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 22 2007, 07:59 PM~7749609
> *ahahahahah wtf
> vicente fernandez
> a bottele of patron
> = gay ass me crying? :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ur all bitches these rims are fuken clean n new but no
> ok 11.00 the lowest im a go and ill suck yow dick
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos

fuck ur self u cryin puto
100 then that is the lowest the rims alone 1 year ago was 130 localy here +shippin shippin is like 30


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 22 2007, 08:06 PM~7749681
> *fuck ur self u cryin puto
> 100 then that is the lowest the rims alone 1 year ago was  130 localy here  +shippin shippin is like 30
> *


bicth ill give you fifty cent thats the lowest


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 22 2007, 06:09 PM~7749702
> *bicth ill give you fifty cent thats the lowest
> *


 :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

2 bad i cant do an ebay account


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 22 2007, 08:10 PM~7749707
> *:uh:
> *


what you want some to fat bicth :angry:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 22 2007, 06:12 PM~7749731
> *what you want some to fat bicth :angry:
> *


 :0 fuck u


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 22 2007, 08:10 PM~7749717
> *2 bad i cant do an ebay account
> *



*fuck ebay*


----------



## 817Lowrider

*I need to holla at art and casper and any other club members who want to hear what I have to say in chat right now please!!!!!!*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 22 2007, 08:13 PM~7749738
> *:0  fuck u
> *


fat bicth :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

well none of ur broke fucks wants to get them im sayin if u plate the spokes with roger man these rims be cherry like a mofo


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 22 2007, 08:14 PM~7749752
> *I need to holla at art and casper and any other club members who want to hear what I have to say in chat right now please!!!!!!
> *


what???????????


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 22 2007, 09:15 PM~7749762
> *what???????????
> *


asap


----------



## 817Lowrider

Thanks guys


----------



## eric ramos

i love u juan
make it to odessas hoe


----------



## Lil Spanks

grimmmmmmmmmmmmm plessssseeeee


----------



## GrimReaper

wat


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 22 2007, 08:33 PM~7749934
> *wat
> *


the bike


----------



## GrimReaper

wat u got to trade


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 22 2007, 08:34 PM~7749944
> *wat u got to trade
> *


wat u want


----------



## GrimReaper

wat u got pm me


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 22 2007, 08:34 PM~7749945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badd ass bike right thurrrrrrrr :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos

is that foos tyrome on 85 or somtin like taht u kno the who who always on here hes bike is nice


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85

could u see the video i dont know if i did it right


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 22 2007, 08:45 PM~7750056
> *is that foos tyrome on 85 or somtin like taht u kno the who who always on here hes bike is nice*


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY ART YOU NEED TO BRING ME MY SHIT SO I CAN TAKE THE RIM APPART TO TAKE IT OT THE GOLD PALTER BY THE END OF THE WEEK


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85

we just got a new air set up, paint, and pinstripe


----------



## eric ramos

damn any pics
n 
roger 400 rite 
fuck
i dotn kno how im a make it
damn it
fuck im goign out of my mind again
on yea n i need to reg
n display
fuckl
shit keeps stackin up fuck man im fuked


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY HOMEBOY TYRONE LIVES LESS THAN 30 MILES FROM MK'S HOUSE.


----------



## GrimReaper

TYRONE WERES THE VID


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85

http://s157.photobucket.com/albums/t65/tya...nt=bikes001.flv


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Apr 22 2007, 10:04 PM~7750269
> *http://s157.photobucket.com/albums/t65/tya...nt=bikes001.flv
> *


nice


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 22 2007, 07:58 PM~7750186
> *EY HOMEBOY TYRONE LIVES LESS THAN 30 MILES FROM MK'S HOUSE.
> *


 :0


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85

wat up mk im in gilbert


----------



## Lil Spanks

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk....my best friend.......... where you been buddy


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Apr 22 2007, 08:16 PM~7750413
> *wat up mk im in gilbert
> *


damn cool. u thinkin about joinin the club? :dunno:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 22 2007, 08:20 PM~7750457
> *mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk....my best friend.......... where you been buddy
> *


 :nicoderm: around :biggrin:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85

may be iwas in a car club and lets just say it didnt work out. you didnt go to the show today


----------



## mortalkombat2

na i had to help fix up the house. are u goin to the show next sunday?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Apr 22 2007, 09:21 PM~7750473
> *:nicoderm: around  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 he said hi too me :cheesy:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 22 2007, 08:25 PM~7750520
> *:0 he said hi too me :cheesy:
> *


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85

man they put me in radicle today. wat show the one in elmarage


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Apr 22 2007, 09:27 PM~7750537
> *
> *


 :worship: :tears:  :cheesy:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Apr 22 2007, 08:28 PM~7750543
> *man they put me in radicle today. wat show the one in elmarage
> *


how was the show? and yea.


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 22 2007, 08:28 PM~7750545
> *:worship:  :tears:    :cheesy:
> *


  :tongue:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85

it was coo nice bikes and car but the judgin was [email protected] up.but thats wat happens at small shows


----------



## mortalkombat2

yea i knw what u mean.


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85

well im sign in off will chat later


----------



## mortalkombat2

ok later.


----------



## eric ramos

laters yo


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 22 2007, 08:40 PM~7750646
> *laters yo
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 22 2007, 07:05 PM~7750286
> *:thumbsup:  :roflmao:
> *


wat do u say art i say yes?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 22 2007, 10:59 PM~7750792
> *wat do u say art i say yes?
> *


I agree


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 22 2007, 03:42 PM~7748606
> *I KNEW YOUD COME THROUGH WITH THE TF'S. PM ME THE PRICE,LOL.
> *


u want me to get u some or no 
thy will be 350 
i can get u some arizonas 2


----------



## casper805

300 for twisted fenders for trikes 
thats unplated


----------



## NaturalHighII

id rather have arizonas, but if not then ill settle for tf, how would 3 az's be


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 22 2007, 09:12 PM~7751468
> *id rather have arizonas, but if not then ill settle for tf, how would 3 az's be
> *


u want 3 arizonas?
ill call n ask tomorow


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 22 2007, 10:15 PM~7751498
> *u want 3 arizonas?
> ill call n ask tomorow
> *


wat yall talkn bout


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 22 2007, 09:24 PM~7751574
> *wat yall talkn bout
> *


rims


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 22 2007, 10:26 PM~7751595
> *rims
> *


wat kind


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 22 2007, 09:26 PM~7751601
> *wat kind
> *


 :uh: arizonas


----------



## 817Lowrider

I wants some TEXANS


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 22 2007, 10:31 PM~7751635
> *:uh:  arizonas
> *


pics babosa :angry:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 22 2007, 09:32 PM~7751647
> *I wants some TEXANS
> *


lol


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 22 2007, 09:33 PM~7751651
> *pics babosa :angry:
> *


 :uh: here dumbass


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 22 2007, 10:34 PM~7751659
> *:uh:  here dumbass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh
i want some............. :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 22 2007, 09:37 PM~7751686
> *ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> i want some............. :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 23 2007, 12:37 AM~7751686
> *ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> i want some............. :biggrin:
> *


shit who dont lol
but I got something worked out for me


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 22 2007, 10:41 PM~7751725
> *lol
> *


ill buy some......
wen i start workin on the jason bike in may


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 22 2007, 09:45 PM~7751764
> *ill buy some......
> wen i start workin on the jason bike in may
> *


u gonna pay 300 for rims?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 22 2007, 09:59 PM~7750792
> *wat do u say art i say yes?
> *


your a ***.... :angry: go find your self a girl


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 22 2007, 10:50 PM~7751813
> *u gonna pay 300 for rims?
> *


thye say 169.oo


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 23 2007, 01:01 AM~7751878
> *thye say 169.oo
> *


thats hella old bro good luck catchin them for 169


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 22 2007, 11:02 PM~7751883
> *thats hella old bro good luck catchin them for 169
> *


lol


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 22 2007, 09:56 PM~7751851
> *your a ***.... :angry: go find your self a girl
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 23 2007, 12:44 AM~7752077
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 22 2007, 10:48 PM~7752090
> *
> *


u like the bike or no?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 22 2007, 06:34 PM~7749945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 23 2007, 12:55 AM~7752125
> *u like the bike or no?
> *


 :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHAT IT DEWWWWWWWWW :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

was up fools you guys got your shit together cuz im almost done with my bike im getining my shit painted this weakend............and roger i need you to hook me up with some crome and ill be redy to dominate the compition :biggrin: ey do i have to buff the parts or douse the cromer do that cuz i dount wana fuck up my parts i might do somthing rong


----------



## GrimReaper

wats gud 
sup art


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 23 2007, 12:37 AM~7752256
> *WHAT IT DEWWWWWWWWW :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THE ICE MAN PAUL WALL I GOT MY MOUTH LOOKIN SOME LIKE A DISCO BALL..... :cheesy: THAT BIKE IS MUCHO NICE....


----------



## GrimReaper

LEAN LIKE A CHOLO ELBOWS UP SIDE TO SIDE ELBOWS UP SIDE TO SIDE ELBOWS UP SIDE TO SIDE


----------



## SkysDaLimit

elbows my assssssss :biggrin:


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 23 2007, 10:20 AM~7754607
> *wats gud
> sup  art
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

ART U GET THE STUFF OUTTA OF DA CAR


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY ART I TAKED TO THE MIKE FROM AZ CHAP,AND HE SAID HE NEEDS ONE GOLD PLAQUE AND 2 SHIRTS.(X,XL) SO GET YOUR BUT DOWN THERE WHERE YOU GOT THEM DONE AND GET EM DONE.tHE PLAQUE, WELL ME AND ANGEL WILL TAKE CARE OF IT


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 23 2007, 11:33 AM~7755098
> *LEAN LIKE A CHOLO ELBOWS UP SIDE TO SIDE  ELBOWS UP SIDE TO SIDE  ELBOWS UP SIDE TO SIDE
> *


 :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

great news for all as i can see :coo:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 22 2007, 11:37 PM~7752256
> *WHAT IT DEWWWWWWWWW :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## casper805

new page


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 23 2007, 03:33 PM~7756368
> *new page
> *


 :wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 23 2007, 02:37 PM~7756381
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

ey casper

u got oscars myspace


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 23 2007, 01:59 PM~7756142
> *EY ART I TAKED TO THE MIKE FROM AZ CHAP,AND HE SAID HE NEEDS ONE GOLD PLAQUE AND 2 SHIRTS.(X,XL) SO GET YOUR BUT DOWN THERE WHERE YOU GOT THEM DONE AND GET EM DONE.tHE PLAQUE, WELL ME AND ANGEL WILL TAKE CARE OF IT
> *


 :loco:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 23 2007, 02:49 PM~7756470
> *ey casper
> 
> u got oscars myspace
> *


yea he deleted me n i sent him another friend request but he wont add anyone 
y u want it?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 23 2007, 03:52 PM~7756487
> *yea he deleted me n i sent him another friend request but he wont add anyone
> y u want it?
> *


cuz sum foo that i kno is on his profile and i want to hit him up about the car i want....dam that sucks...ey art u got oscars myspace


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 23 2007, 02:55 PM~7756516
> *cuz sum foo that i kno is on his profile and i want to hit him up about the car i want....dam that sucks...ey art u got oscars myspace
> *


im telling u i got it foo but idk if he will add u if u request him


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 23 2007, 03:57 PM~7756543
> *im telling u i got it foo but idk if he will add u if u request him
> *


its blocked fuck....post the link or pm me it


----------



## mortalkombat2

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mortalkombat2, tyrone_rolls_a_85, ZIGS805
:nicoderm:


----------



## casper805

happy


----------



## casper805

tyrone so wats up homie u wana join?


----------



## eric ramos

oh yea bitches i have the mag prereg ready 2 ssend form that ford issue stolde it some fuker in fuken detention who had the issue


----------



## casper805

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: casper805, mortalkombat2, eric ramos, THEE ARTISTICS, tyrone_rolls_a_85, ZIGS805

:wave:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85

be back later tonight headed to the south later foos


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

THEE ARTISTICS, ozzylowrider, casper805, tyrone_rolls_a_85, eric ramos :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## casper805

now u edit ur shit out puto


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 23 2007, 04:14 PM~7756683
> *now u edit ur shit out puto
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Apr 23 2007, 03:13 PM~7756675
> *be back later tonight headed to the south later foos
> *


l8


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

:biggrin:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

sup mija mk,eric,casper................... :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 23 2007, 03:18 PM~7756711
> *sup mija mk,eric,casper................... :roflmao:
> *


quee ases guey?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

HEY WUD UP FAMILIA!!.. :wave:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 21 2007, 08:51 PM~7744839
> *let me kno wat u guys think i also looked fro hotles...and found these let me kno wat u guys think of these....or u can go to www.hotels.com.
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/etpServlet?lid=1125237
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/etpServlet?lid=1125223
> *


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 23 2007, 04:20 PM~7756722
> *quee ases guey?
> *


nada i went to get some candy concentrate today..........


----------



## NaturalHighII

SUP PPL


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

sup roger ey did art take u the shit today


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 23 2007, 04:35 PM~7757170
> *nada i went to get some candy concentrate today..........
> *


IMA SEND U MY BIKE TO PAINT IT HOMIE


----------



## NaturalHighII

NAH WHY WAS HE SUPPODSE TO BRING MY SHIT


----------



## eric ramos

ey roger no thanks homie 40 its givin these rims away


----------



## NaturalHighII

GOT MY PM ERIC?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 23 2007, 06:44 PM~7758101
> *NAH WHY WAS HE SUPPODSE TO BRING MY SHIT
> *


 :0


----------



## GrimReaper

U WAT 40 4 THE RIMS ERIC?????


----------



## NaturalHighII

Thats how much theyre worth homie, no to blow up your sell, pero who the fuck is gonna pay $120 for 72 fas, for that price i can get 3 144 fans homie, im just letting you know the thruth yall know. yeah you got twisted spokes, big deal fool, $10 will cover the amount that you have on them, and yeha when you payed for them over there in nm, im pretty sure you paid $70+, but imo your better off keeping them if not then you have to sell either for $50 or less


----------



## eric ramos

yes fo 40 bucks credit is to lil i got the spokes for 50 bucks


----------



## NaturalHighII

i understand fool, but its your choice, my offer stands


----------



## eric ramos

fuck all of ya then :biggrin: 
well bitch by shit here localy n ull see we dont all have bonecollector over here


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 23 2007, 06:54 PM~7758193
> *fuck all of ya then :biggrin:
> well bitch by shit here localy n  ull see we dont all have bonecollector over here
> *


YA CALMENSE LOS DOS


----------



## NaturalHighII

como quieres guey, imma need them rims soon, but like i said my offer stands


----------



## eric ramos

w/e ill try to sell them localy for 100


----------



## NaturalHighII

good luck fool


----------



## NaturalHighII

THEY WOULD REALLY LOOK NICE ON MY NEW STREET


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: they would expecialy that i onlyk seen 2 other rims like these


----------



## NaturalHighII

WHAT YOU MEAN WITH THE TWISTED SPOKES, CUZ IF NOT THEN THERES PLENTY OF THOSE SETS AROUND


----------



## casper805

both of u stop arguing about those stupid rims 
eric he dont want them so stop


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 23 2007, 06:59 PM~7758241
> *:rofl: they would expecialy that i onlyk seen 2 other rims like these
> *


get in chat bitch


----------



## eric ramos

no no fans with twisted spokes i onlyk seen recs n that red legions bike from so cal tat were i got the idea from cus i love them rims


----------



## Lil Spanks

I CAN GET THOSE RIMS.....FROM AZTLAN BICYCLES :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

WERD FUCK UR SELF ARTIE :wave: LOVE YA :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 23 2007, 07:41 PM~7758681
> *WERD FUCK UR SELF ARTIE :wave: LOVE YA :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 23 2007, 09:41 PM~7758681
> *WERD FUCK UR SELF ARTIE :wave: LOVE YA :biggrin:
> *


WANNA BET :nicoderm:


----------



## eric ramos

WAT THE FUCK DOSE THAT MEAN?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 23 2007, 09:49 PM~7758735
> *WAT THE FUCK DOSE THAT MEAN?
> *


PINKSLIPS BICTH :0


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

wats up eveyone...casper...art...roger...
thats it
:biggrin: 



































































and eric..lol :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

:loco: ART


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 23 2007, 09:51 PM~7758757
> *:loco: ART
> *


CHICKEN


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 23 2007, 07:53 PM~7758772
> *CHICKEN
> *


LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHY YOU HIDING ERIC


----------



## Lil Spanks

ERIC WHERE YOU AT













































































J/K BRO YOU KNOW I WANT YOU AND YOUR SIS :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 23 2007, 09:01 PM~7758850
> *ERIC WHERE YOU AT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/K BRO YOU KNOW I WANT YOU AND YOUR SIS :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## spikes805

yo watup guys i jus got recruited into the club by my homie zigs....
zigs is gonna weld and do some body work on it wen he gets his welder...
so yea i like all your bikes especially the red one cremator in the beginnig..
and i got some reg parts tho but im gonna get some flat twisted stuff later....
i expect to make it big in this club... :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

WAT UP TYRON U WANA JOIN HOMIE?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by spikes805_@Apr 23 2007, 10:05 PM~7758882
> *yo watup guys i jus got recruited into the club by my homie zigs....
> zigs is gonna weld and do some body work on it wen he gets his welder...
> so yea i like all your bikes especially the red one cremator in the beginnig..
> and i got some reg parts tho but im gonna get some flat twisted stuff later....
> i expect to make it big in this club... :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT ZIGGS IS PRES NOW???????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## casper805

:biggrin:


----------



## spikes805




----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## spikes805

:biggrin:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85

:biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:biggrin:


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

:biggrin:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85

:biggrin:


----------



## mortalkombat2

:biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

:biggrin:


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805

:uh:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85




----------



## casper805

:cheesy:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS




----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:biggrin:


----------



## casper805

:biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## NaturalHighII

:biggrin:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85

:biggrin:


----------



## casper805

:cheesy:


----------



## NaturalHighII

:cheesy:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## mortalkombat2

:biggrin:


----------



## casper805




----------



## NaturalHighII

:cheesy:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85

:biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

:biggrin:


----------



## casper805

:biggrin:


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:cheesy:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85

i dont know but ill try to find out. if you here of any thing let me know


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Apr 23 2007, 09:53 PM~7759442
> *i dont know but ill try to find out. if you here of any thing let me know
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=324442


----------



## NaturalHighII

YEAH YOU CAN CLAIM WHAT YOPU WANT AND YEAH I CAN CLIAM MY HOOD TO , COLONIA WATTS, BUT WHY GET GANGS INVOLVED WITH THE CLUB, THATS ONE OF THE FUCKING RULES PUTO. YOU FUCKING UP, THAT JUST PUTS YOU OUT OF CLUB QUICKER. AND ALRIGHT, WELL SEE WHEN ART COMES IN HERE AND SAYS WHAT HE GOTS TO SAY


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:cheesy:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: THEE ARTISTICS, NaturalHighII, casper805, Spankz, tyrone_rolls_a_85, mortalkombat2, LOWRIDING 805 JR

:wave: peace


----------



## mortalkombat2

Damn its sold out? i was guna go but i guess not no more :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

yup juan gotti is right


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

okey so wat the member votin on


----------



## casper805

:biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR




----------



## casper805

:biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 23 2007, 11:07 PM~7760173
> *U ALREADY KNOW WAT I TOLD U HOMIE UR WELCOME BACK ANYTIME
> *


x 2


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 24 2007, 01:07 AM~7760173
> *U ALREADY KNOW WAT I TOLD U HOMIE UR WELCOME BACK ANYTIME
> *


that easy


----------



## 817Lowrider

Man I have been having grimreaper syndrom wanting to build more them one bike LOL


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 23 2007, 11:10 PM~7760186
> *Man I have been having grimreaper syndrom wanting to build more them one bike LOL
> *


lol...


----------



## 817Lowrider

I got this beach cruisor frame that I want to chop down so it will look like a stretch. Fuck it I am gonna start looking into it.LOL


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 23 2007, 10:09 PM~7760183
> *that easy
> *


YEA HOMIE ME N HIM HAVE KNOW EACH OTHER SINCE KINDERGARDEN 
ME N HIM STARTED THEE ARTISTICS VENTURA CHAPTER


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 23 2007, 11:13 PM~7760202
> *YEA HOMIE ME N HIM HAVE KNOW EACH OTHER SINCE KINDERGARDEN
> ME N HIM STARTED THEE ARTISTICS VENTURA CHAPTER
> *


and me :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 23 2007, 11:13 PM~7760202
> *YEA HOMIE ME N HIM HAVE KNOW EACH OTHER SINCE KINDERGARDEN
> ME N HIM STARTED THEE ARTISTICS VENTURA CHAPTER
> *


YUP THATS RIGHT.....ITS CUZ ROLLING SOLO SUCKS ASS.....BUT MY BIKE WILL REMAIN UNDER CONSTRUCTION 4 A WHILE....


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Apr 23 2007, 10:14 PM~7760213
> *YUP THATS RIGHT.....ITS CUZ ROLLING SOLO SUCKS ASS.....BUT MY BIKE WILL REMAIN UNDER CONSTRUCTION 4 A WHILE....
> *


HOMIE UR BACK IN IF U WANT PUT IT IN UR CLUB INFO


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

x2
wat bike u workin on jr


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

STRAIGHT...


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Apr 23 2007, 10:19 PM~7760238
> *YEAH BUT I ALSO NEED TO GET AWAYS FROM OTHER NEW PROBLEMS THAT I GOT SO THATS WHY I WANT TO HAVE THIS HOBY BACK TO KEEP MY LIFE STRAIGHT...
> *


GO TO CHAT


----------



## NaturalHighII

DONT TRIP


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 23 2007, 11:17 PM~7760228
> *lol
> x2
> wat bike u workin on jr
> *


MY SAME OLD TRIKE IMA TRY TO GET A NEW PAINT JOB 4 THIS WEEKENDS SHOW IF I COULD...


----------



## casper805




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Apr 23 2007, 10:22 PM~7760254
> *MY SAME OLD TRIKE IMA TRY TO GET A NEW PAINT JOB 4 THIS WEEKENDS SHOW IF I COULD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  FROM WHO PHIL?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

allright homies talk 2 u guys later on i need to get all my information back up..... THEE ARTISTICS BIKE CLUB VENTURA COUNTY REPRESENTING ONCE AGAIN...


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 23 2007, 11:25 PM~7760270
> *  FROM WHO PHIL?
> *


YEAH THATS THE ONLY PANITER I GOT....FUCK IT...


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Apr 23 2007, 10:28 PM~7760280
> *YEAH THATS THE ONLY PANITER I GOT....FUCK IT...
> *


  
WHE NEED TO TALK ABOUT YOUR PROBLEMS HOMIE


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Apr 23 2007, 11:22 PM~7760254
> *MY SAME OLD TRIKE IMA TRY TO GET A NEW PAINT JOB 4 THIS WEEKENDS SHOW IF I COULD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im makin a radical trike..
compition...
my jason THEME


----------



## NaturalHighII

DAM YUO THINK YOUR SHORT, IM 5'6 AN D WELCOME BACK RAUL, RIGHT?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 24 2007, 01:29 AM~7760291
> *DAM YUO THINK YOUR SHORT, IM 5'6 AN D WELCOME BACK RAUL, RIGHT?
> *


me too (ish) LOL


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 23 2007, 11:29 PM~7760291
> *DAM YUO THINK YOUR SHORT, IM 5'6 AN D WELCOME BACK RAUL, RIGHT?
> *


huh i am...
i havnt even reached my growth spurth... my doctor said wen my po made me take my piss test...


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 23 2007, 10:29 PM~7760291
> *DAM YUO THINK YOUR SHORT, IM 5'6 AN D WELCOME BACK RAUL, RIGHT?
> *


NO THIS IS JR RAUL WAS THE OTHER HOMIE


----------



## NaturalHighII

OH OK, I WASNT SURE,


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 23 2007, 10:29 PM~7760288
> *im makin a radical trike..
> compition...
> my jason THEME
> *


NO JRS IS A FULL URS WILL BE RADICAL


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 23 2007, 11:33 PM~7760312
> *NO JRS IS A FULL URS WILL BE RADICAL
> *


i knoe im jus sayin im makin one as well...
and i nned to sabe up money formy parts and nned to find a local chromer....
i heard of some foo rob or some shit that did my bros elcamino...
all the chromes(all of them)
for 350 or 400


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 23 2007, 11:29 PM~7760288
> *im makin a radical trike..
> compition...
> my jason THEME
> *


I DONT THINK IMA GO RADICAL....IM JUST GOINT TO START ALL OVER AND SEE WHAT I COULD GET OUT OF IT..


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 23 2007, 11:29 PM~7760291
> *DAM YUO THINK YOUR SHORT, IM 5'6 AN D WELCOME BACK RAUL, RIGHT?
> *


ITS JUNIOR...


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Apr 23 2007, 10:41 PM~7760353
> *I DONT THINK IMA GO RADICAL....IM JUST GOINT TO START ALL OVER AND SEE WHAT I COULD GET OUT OF IT..
> *


WAT HAPPENED TO THE RED FRAME CARLOS GAVE U ?
U GONNA TRY TO GET BACK YOUR PURPLE BIKE FROM PHIL?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

yea im makin my own bikes now... gettin a welder i think sometime in may...
and i did some body work on my red frame...
not that hard..
so yea im gon radical


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Apr 23 2007, 11:42 PM~7760358
> *ITS JUNIOR...
> *


kahahahaaha........raulowned........ :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

SOUND GOOD FOOL, JUST DONT DO MILD TRIKE CUZ THEN YOULL GO AGAINST ME


----------



## NaturalHighII

RAUL WAS 805LOWRIDIER, RIGHT?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 23 2007, 10:44 PM~7760374
> *RAUL WAS 805LOWRIDIER, RIGHT?
> *


805LOWRIDERCRUISER


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 23 2007, 11:44 PM~7760374
> *RAUL WAS 805LOWRIDIER, RIGHT?
> *


 YEAH..


----------



## NaturalHighII

I ALWAYS GOT THESE TWO FOOLS MIXED UP


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 23 2007, 11:43 PM~7760369
> *SOUND GOOD FOOL, JUST DONT DO MILD TRIKE CUZ THEN YOULL GO AGAINST ME
> *


lol...
na i got my design already...
gonna start makin the metal designs this weekend...
and weldin wen i get the welder..
and got my parts design too.
handlebars








forks








frame








and sissybar


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

well laterz fam...
and im glad we got this shit worked out and no one is leaving.....
well im fonna hit the sheets cas i got to swimm for pe and its freezing 2nd period...
lol
well
laterz..., , casper805, THEE ARTISTICS, NaturalHighII.. and jr welcome bak...
and juan if u still on and everyone
laterz
THEE ARTISTICS VC BC


----------



## NaturalHighII

IM OUTS TOO

LATER EVERY ONE


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 23 2007, 10:57 PM~7760414
> *IM OUTS TOO
> 
> LATER EVERY ONE
> *


L8 AND WHEN U GUYS COME BACK ALL THE SHIT TALKING WILL BE GONE


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 23 2007, 11:57 PM~7760414
> *IM OUTS TOO
> 
> LATER EVERY ONE
> *


cool lates


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661




----------



## TopDogg

Keep it clean...Keep it real


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 23 2007, 11:03 PM~7760434
> *
> *


THANKS MAN


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 24 2007, 12:03 AM~7760434
> *
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

uffin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 23 2007, 11:56 PM~7760410
> *well laterz fam...
> and im glad we got this shit worked out and no one is leaving.....
> well im fonna hit the sheets cas i got to swimm for pe and its freezing 2nd period...
> lol
> well
> laterz..., , casper805, THEE ARTISTICS, NaturalHighII.. and jr welcome bak...
> and juan if u still on and everyone
> laterz
> THEE ARTISTICS VC BC
> *


4 realz this time... :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

IM OUT 2 L8ER ON GUYS...


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

NEW PAGE


----------



## GrimReaper

wats gud homies
juan fuk u i dont got that no more


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

watup everybody........
jus getin ready for a shitty day in skool.....
:wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 24 2007, 05:59 AM~7761112
> *watup everybody........
> jus getin ready for a shitty day in skool.....
> :wave:
> *


lol


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 24 2007, 07:02 AM~7761118
> *lol
> *


yup..
we swimmin for the next 5 weeks...
mon tue thu fri
and wen is run day and fuk...........
lol
ima go in some peedos to skool wen i swim... :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 24 2007, 06:06 AM~7761132
> *yup..
> we swimmin for the next 5 weeks...
> mon tue thu fri
> and wen is run day and fuk...........
> lol
> ima go in some peedos to skool wen i swim... :biggrin:
> *


lol this foo ur school has a pool?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 24 2007, 07:07 AM~7761136
> *lol this foo ur school has a pool?
> *


yea deep as fuk 2......
like 15 feet....


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 24 2007, 06:09 AM~7761146
> *yea deep as fuk 2......
> like 15 feet....
> *


wats the other school with the pool
hueneme?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 24 2007, 07:14 AM~7761159
> *wats the other school with the pool
> hueneme?
> *


i donno....
but alll i know is that im gonna freeze to death.....
lol
well im outsky gotta go be a fiish.....
lol
alratoz


----------



## GrimReaper

my skool got one to
i want to get home to finish that 16' bike


----------



## NaturalHighII

Sup Putos


----------



## GrimReaper

roger u might have the mo sent out next week kool


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah its cool.


----------



## mortalkombat2

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Apr 24 2007, 11:32 AM~7761952
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 24 2007, 10:00 AM~7762128
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

WAD UP....HERES THE DEAL 4 THE CAR SHOW 4 THIS WEEKEND HERE IN OXNARD IMA GET A NEW PAINT JOB ON MY BIKE THEN FROM THERE LITTLE BY LITTLE IMA START ADDING MORE SHIT 2 MY BIKE.....


----------



## GrimReaper

CAN SOME ONE HELP ME WIT A NAME FOR MY BLUE BIKE 

N ERIC STFU


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 24 2007, 12:26 PM~7762290
> *CAN SOME ONE HELP ME WIT A NAME FOR MY BLUE BIKE
> 
> N ERIC STFU
> *


Blue Dayz
sarah plain and tall


----------



## GrimReaper

IM NOT KEEPIN IT BLUE I WANT I WAT SOME EVIL SHIT


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 24 2007, 12:30 PM~7762320
> *IM NOT KEEPIN IT BLUE I WANT I WAT SOME EVIL SHIT
> *


  theres your name


----------



## GrimReaper

mayb Arch Angel


----------



## GrimReaper

i just saw it somewere


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Apr 23 2007, 11:11 AM~7754564
> *was up fools you guys got your shit together cuz im almost done with my bike im getining my shit painted this weakend............and roger i need you to hook me up with some crome and ill be redy to dominate the compition :biggrin: ey do i have to buff the parts or douse the cromer do that cuz i dount wana fuck up my parts i might do somthing rong
> *


????????no anser


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah oso, im getin gmy shit together, my mild trike is coming along, fucking art hasnt brought my shit though


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 24 2007, 11:46 AM~7762772
> *yeah oso, im getin gmy shit together, my mild trike is coming along,  fucking art hasnt brought my shit though
> *


ey fool do i have to buff my parts befor i send them????


----------



## OSO 805

fuck yea homie i just got a bike painted ...........fuking lerning how to paint im going to paint my 16 inch...................ey i got a frame for sale $130 wat ever coler you want..............only metalic


----------



## NaturalHighII

ah the plater will buff them


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Apr 24 2007, 11:53 AM~7762816
> *fuck yea homie i just got a bike painted ...........fuking lerning how to paint im going to paint my 16 inch...................ey i got a frame for sale $130 wat ever coler you want..............only metalic
> *


PICS


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

im so happy yoyu guys worked out every thing now......now thatsmore like a family....imhappy that no one had to leave.......  :thumbsup:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 24 2007, 02:26 PM~7764060
> *im so happy yoyu guys worked out every thing now......now thatsmore like a family....imhappy that no one had to leave.......   :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: 
this foo and my bro said hell c wat he can find cas i think he does knoe some1 for the shit u wanted...
but if not then i donno :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

ey roger wats the best way to studu for the written driving test foo....i want to start driving man i need to ge tthis pernit thing man help me out bro


----------



## NaturalHighII

go to teenautoclub.com and imma give you my password, so yo can study and take the tests as many times as you want


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 24 2007, 03:40 PM~7764538
> *go to teenautoclub.com and imma give you my password, so yo can study and take the tests as many times as you want
> *


thanks bro way to get my back homie this is a real homie ryte here..lol...for real u are though...ey


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Apr 24 2007, 09:06 AM~7762166
> *WAD UP....HERES THE DEAL 4 THE CAR SHOW 4 THIS WEEKEND HERE IN OXNARD IMA GET A NEW PAINT JOB ON MY BIKE THEN FROM THERE LITTLE BY LITTLE IMA START ADDING MORE SHIT 2 MY BIKE.....
> *


glad to have u back homie welcome back to la familia


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 24 2007, 04:00 PM~7764638
> *glad to have u back homie welcome back to la familia
> *


which bike is his..is it that purple girl frame :uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 24 2007, 02:41 PM~7764542
> *thanks bro way to get my back homie this is a real homie ryte here..lol...for real u are though...ey
> *


u could have just gone to dmv.com and taken the test over n over thats wat i did


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 24 2007, 04:00 PM~7764638
> *glad to have u back homie welcome back to la familia
> *


casper pm me or got to chat foo i nned to talk 2 u......


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 24 2007, 04:01 PM~7764649
> *u could have just gone to dmv.com and taken  the test over n over thats wat i did
> *


and u still idnt passsssss....... :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 24 2007, 03:01 PM~7764645
> *which bike is his..is it that purple girl frame :uh:
> *


 :uh: homie ur gonna start againn with those lil smilies and no the purple girls frame is thee artitstics bike his name is frankie his from bakersfield 
jrs bike is the blue trike he posted a ccouple of pages back


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 24 2007, 03:03 PM~7764657
> *and u still idnt passsssss....... :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


the firt 2 times i didnt study so i didnt passs but the 3rd time i did pass


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 24 2007, 04:04 PM~7764662
> *the firt 2 times i didnt study so i didnt passs but the 3rd time i did pass
> *


o
lol
but still..........ahahahahaahahahahaaahahah


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

no not gonna start wit those just didnt kno...and i kno i was trying but those really dnt teach u i mean like wit the thing roger sent me u could study the chapter...oh yea i seen taht one that shit is clean foo...who did the frame mods for u...n that is the same for me casper on the studying thing...like they same the third time is the charm or sum bs like that lol...zigs it aint easy lil homie that shit is kinda hard but u kno lil gangsta


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 24 2007, 03:06 PM~7764675
> *no not gonna start wit those just didnt kno...and i kno i was trying but those really dnt teach u i mean like wit the thing roger sent me u could study the chapter...oh yea i seen taht one that shit is clean foo...who did the frame mods for u...n that is the same for me casper on the studying thing...like they same the third time is the charm or sum bs like that lol...zigs it aint easy lil homie that shit is kinda hard but u kno lil gangsta
> *


HE DID ALL THE BODY WORK ON THAT FRAME


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

ey cdamm that shit looks clean wat class full trike or semi trike


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 24 2007, 03:08 PM~7764700
> *ey cdamm that shit looks clean wat class full trike or semi trike
> *


FULL


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 24 2007, 04:06 PM~7764675
> *no not gonna start wit those just didnt kno...and i kno i was trying but those really dnt teach u i mean like wit the thing roger sent me u could study the chapter...oh yea i seen taht one that shit is clean foo...who did the frame mods for u...n that is the same for me casper on the studying thing...like they same the third time is the charm or sum bs like that lol...zigs it aint easy lil homie that shit is kinda hard but u kno lil gangsta
> *


YEA I KNOW BUT I KNOW HOW TO DRIVE 2


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 24 2007, 04:11 PM~7764721
> *YEA I KNOW BUT I KNOW HOW TO DRIVE 2
> *


me too just hate taking stupid test


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 24 2007, 03:12 PM~7764727
> *me too just hate taking stupid test
> *


LOL U GOTTA DO IT


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 24 2007, 04:13 PM~7764740
> *LOL U GOTTA DO IT
> *


yea i kno but thats life...i take the car out but not long distance dnt want to get busted

ey casper pm me wat u kno about me n why u said i got kicked out of santana


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 24 2007, 03:15 PM~7764755
> *yea i kno but thats life...i take the car out but not  long distance dnt want to get busted
> 
> ey casper pm me wat u kno about me n why u said i got kicked out of santana
> *


 JUST FORGET ABOUT IT HOMIE


----------



## eric ramos

all u do all day long is talk shit why cant we be happpy like a mormon family hahaha


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 24 2007, 03:25 PM~7764808
> *all u do all day long is talk shit why cant we be happpy like a mormon family hahaha
> *


foo whe done with the fighting and arguing


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 24 2007, 03:01 PM~7764649
> *u could have just gone to dmv.com and taken  the test over n over thats wat i did
> *


yeah but you wil have to pay, didnt you think of that


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 24 2007, 03:11 PM~7764721
> *YEA I KNOW BUT I KNOW HOW TO DRIVE 2
> *


yeah anyone can say they can drive but under california law not many people know how to drive. my homie, like the most perfect driver, failed his drving test.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 24 2007, 03:32 PM~7764851
> *yeah but you wil have to pay, didnt you think of that
> *


i didnt have to pay its free


----------



## eric ramos

no i did not kno about the fight but u n vic alwasy fighing bitch


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 24 2007, 03:36 PM~7764875
> *no i did not kno about the fight but u n vic alwasy fighing bitch
> *


jrs back in the club puto


----------



## NaturalHighII

hell nah it aint free, probably in your time but not now


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 24 2007, 03:39 PM~7764893
> *hell nah it aint free, probably in your time but not now
> *


to take the practise tests online it is free


----------



## eric ramos

jr aka sal werd damn ckool as fuck cus hes gots fat carloses bikes n shit 
again jr were ever u are i love u man


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 24 2007, 03:46 PM~7764933
> *jr aka sal werd damn ckool as fuck cus hes gots fat carloses bikes n shit
> again jr were ever u are i love u man
> *


naw all he got is the blue trike 
and a red frame 
the purple bike carlos gave it to phil the guy that painted it
the bettyboo bike he gave to his sis and idk about the rest of them


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 24 2007, 04:27 PM~7764825
> *foo whe done with the fighting and arguing
> *


 :biggrin:  




























































or are we lol jp yea we are


----------



## eric ramos

only the blu bike huh 
n red frame he should so the red frame
n blue bike mild of carlows?
n who has 805lowriders old parts from wayne?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 24 2007, 03:56 PM~7764998
> *only the blu bike huh
> n red frame he should so the red frame
> n blue bike mild of carlows?
> n who has 805lowriders old parts from wayne?
> *


jr has the parts 
idk about the blue mild
the red frame last time i saw it it waas fucked up 
jr is still thinking if he will or wont sell me the parts


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

wats parts are u guys talking about any pics


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 24 2007, 04:06 PM~7765072
> *wats parts are u guys talking about any pics
> *


no theyr mine if they are getting sold if not they stay with jr


----------



## eric ramos

crazy shit so the red frame needs tlc? n how is the bly trike he gots


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 24 2007, 04:09 PM~7765090
> *crazy shit so the red frame needs tlc? n how is the bly trike he gots
> *


he getting it repainted for the show this sunday


----------



## casper805

im bored


----------



## eric ramos

how he join back?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 24 2007, 04:17 PM~7765160
> *how he join back?
> *


he told me yesterday he wanted to get back in and i told him he was welcome back anytime he wanted to


----------



## eric ramos

wred crazy how he hit ur ass up in mysapce?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 24 2007, 04:24 PM~7765216
> *wred crazy how he hit ur ass up in mysapce?
> *


yea


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 24 2007, 04:24 PM~7765216
> *wred crazy how he hit ur ass up in mysapce?
> *


yea he was on here yesterday 
did ur jefa get mad yesterday at night when people kept calling ur pad and woke her up? lol


----------



## GrimReaper

sup guys the 16' is readt for some primer tomro


----------



## NorCalLux

hahahahahahaha


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 24 2007, 05:57 PM~7766019
> *sup guys the 16' is readt for some primer tomro
> *


i found a 16 inch just like yours its blue 2 if anybody wants to buy it illl go get it if not im not even gonna bother


----------



## eric ramos

fuck ur self n ur 16


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 24 2007, 06:00 PM~7766055
> *fuck ur self n ur 16
> *


go kiss ur monkey bitch


----------



## eric ramos

monkey bitch i wish i dont have no one hahahah a


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 24 2007, 06:04 PM~7766088
> *monkey bitch i wish i dont have no one hahahah a
> *


u got ur stuffed monkey puppet that omar was kissing member


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: oh yea huh i member hahhahahah oh yea that fuker i talked today in the phone he was on his way to work hes ready to send shit with ya roger n to prereg like me just need for this *** to come with the kparts n the feria n we good for his bike
he aint takin his shit with fenders tho cus he dont want regular chrom ones i think he wants some of ozzies or still the fuken twisted ones if i can find them


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 24 2007, 06:14 PM~7766214
> *:rofl: oh yea huh i member hahhahahah oh yea that fuker i talked today in the phone he was on his way to work hes ready to send shit with ya roger n to prereg like me just need for this *** to come with the kparts n the feria n we good for his bike
> he aint takin his shit with fenders tho cus he dont want regular chrom ones i think he wants some of ozzies or still the fuken twisted ones if i can find them
> *


i told u the price quote i got for them


----------



## eric ramos

wtf na he dont want them they to expensive 
i think he fukin with ozzies later on or some bs dunno


----------



## GrimReaper

the 16in for my lil cuz so stfu eric


----------



## eric ramos

grim my boy i love u man n wats up with the blu bike were the fork or pinstping?


----------



## GrimReaper

i just got to talk wit the chromer i got to take em over there and the pinstrpier still need the number or ill wait till its repainted


----------



## eric ramos

no not taht fork the squaretwist 1 fuck nut


----------



## GrimReaper

im a use the face ones for now


----------



## GrimReaper

look at the new chick im messin wit 
http://a480.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/00281...281861479_l.jpg


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 24 2007, 07:54 PM~7766579
> *look at the new chick im messin wit
> http://a480.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/00281...281861479_l.jpg
> *


lyer


----------



## GrimReaper

wat uj talkin about fyer bitch


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

^^^ spell check any one?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 24 2007, 08:00 PM~7766639
> *^^^ spell check any one?
> *


cant kno one kno's wat language that foo's talking


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 24 2007, 09:28 PM~7766321
> *grim my boy i love u man n wats up with the blu bike were the fork or pinstping?
> *


i find this weird lol Jp


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Apr 24 2007, 07:11 PM~7766745
> *i find this weird lol Jp
> *


lol sup spanks?


----------



## Spankz

jus lookin at ya club


----------



## mortalkombat2

:biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Apr 24 2007, 07:32 PM~7766935
> *jus lookin at ya club
> *


  sup speedy ,mk


----------



## speedy187

sup casper


----------



## casper805

u still aint got new pics of ur project?


----------



## speedy187

no it still dont work


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Apr 24 2007, 08:25 PM~7767322
> *no it still dont work
> *


lol y u leave chat?


----------



## speedy187

cause no one was talkin


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

ey roger this thing is really helping thanks foo :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Apr 24 2007, 08:30 PM~7767344
> *cause no one was talkin
> *


i know weres dumbass eric at


----------



## speedy187

prob beating his meat


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Apr 24 2007, 08:33 PM~7767366
> *prob beating his meat
> *


like he always does huh


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Apr 24 2007, 11:30 PM~7767344
> *cause no one was talkin
> *


i was even morethen u


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Apr 24 2007, 08:44 PM~7767432
> *i was even morethen u
> *


you still are lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

what the hell is going on here with the club????????????????????????before i start making changes??????????????????????????? :angry:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 24 2007, 08:51 PM~7767469
> *what the hell is going on here with the club????????????????????????before i start making changes??????????????????????????? :angry:
> *


go in chat


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 23 2007, 10:12 PM~7758953
> *WHAT ZIGGS IS PRES NOW OF V.C CHAPT???????????????????????????????????????????
> *


WHY DONT I GET ANWSER????????????


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 24 2007, 08:53 PM~7767486
> *WHY DONT I GET ANWSER????????????
> *


u got an answer but it got deleted no im still pres


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 23 2007, 11:05 PM~7759609
> *YEAH YOU CAN CLAIM WHAT YOPU WANT AND YEAH I CAN CLIAM MY HOOD TO , COLONIA WATTS, BUT WHY GET GANGS INVOLVED WITH THE CLUB, THATS ONE OF THE FUCKING RULES PUTO. YOU FUCKING UP, THAT JUST PUTS YOU OUT OF CLUB QUICKER. AND ALRIGHT, WELL SEE WHEN ART COMES IN HERE AND SAYS WHAT HE GOTS TO SAY
> *


HELL NAHHH........WHO EVERS IN A GANG AND RECRUITED HIM IS OUT........................................PERIOD


----------



## Lil Spanks

AND I DONT FUCK AROUND.............YOU WANNA TRY ME, DO IT


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 24 2007, 09:58 PM~7767525
> *HELL NAHHH........WHO EVERS IN A GANG AND RECRUITED HIM IS OUT........................................PERIOD
> *


it aint like that..................


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY ART WHERES MY SHIT AT??


----------



## Lil Spanks

2MARROW CUZ I CAME FROM LANDCASTER TODAY AND I DIDNT KNOW IF YOU WERE WORKING...IT WAS LIKE AROUND 8


----------



## NaturalHighII

mmm, ok fool and no im not working tomorrow so youc an bring it by after 3


----------



## Lil Spanks

OK IN SAN DEIGO...IM HAVEING A MANDATORY MEETING FOR EVERYONE..........I MEAN EVERYONE.......


----------



## NaturalHighII

ALRIGHT THEN ARTIE, AFTERWARDS LETS TAKE A WALK


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 24 2007, 11:15 PM~7767627
> *mmm, ok fool and no im not working tomorrow so youc an bring it by after 3
> *


OK YOU GOT IT HUH, HUH YOU LIKE IT HUH


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 24 2007, 11:19 PM~7767644
> *ALRIGHT THEN ARTIE, AFTERWARDS LETS TAKE A WALK
> *


 :0 :scrutinize: hno:


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey im outs 
se ya peeps later


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 24 2007, 11:21 PM~7767663
> *ey im outs
> se ya peeps later
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 24 2007, 07:58 PM~7766031
> *i found a 16 inch just like yours its blue 2 if anybody wants to buy it illl go get it if not im not even gonna bother
> *


LETS SEE IT ANY PICS


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup yall


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 24 2007, 09:25 PM~7767690
> *LETS SEE IT ANY PICS
> *


ITS JUST LIKE THE BLUE ONE GRIM GOT


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 24 2007, 11:27 PM~7767699
> *sup yall
> *


AND I NEED TO TALK TO YOU TOO


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 25 2007, 12:28 AM~7767708
> *AND I NEED TO TALK TO YOU TOO
> *


hit me up you got my number


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 24 2007, 11:27 PM~7767700
> *ITS JUST LIKE THE BLUE ONE GRIM GOT
> *


$$$$$????


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 24 2007, 11:28 PM~7767711
> *hit me up you got my number
> *


CHAT


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 25 2007, 12:30 AM~7767724
> *CHAT
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 24 2007, 11:27 PM~7767700
> *ITS JUST LIKE THE BLUE ONE GRIM GOT
> *


HOW MUCH DUMMY :angry:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 24 2007, 09:33 PM~7767730
> *HOW MUCH DUMMY :angry:
> *


I TOLD U MAKE ME AN OFFER


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 24 2007, 11:41 PM~7767769
> *I TOLD U MAKE ME AN OFFER
> *


DAMM YOU GIVE ME A PRICE


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 24 2007, 10:43 PM~7767788
> *DAMM YOU GIVE ME A PRICE
> *


he says 5 bucks... :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 24 2007, 09:43 PM~7767788
> *DAMM YOU GIVE ME A PRICE
> *


I TOLD U ALREADY


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 24 2007, 11:44 PM~7767793
> *he says 5 bucks... :biggrin:
> *


5.50 :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 24 2007, 10:51 PM~7767815
> *5.50 :biggrin:
> *


damn...
5.75 and my luky draws.... :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 24 2007, 09:52 PM~7767823
> *damn...
> 5.75 and my luky draws.... :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 24 2007, 11:52 PM~7767823
> *damn...
> 5.75 and my luky draws.... :biggrin:
> *


5.76 AND A USED CONDOM AND YOU CAN JUST EMPTY THE LEFTOVERS INSIDE


----------



## Lil Spanks

*DOWNEY H.S THIS SAT....OLD MEMORIES* Show Time: Move In Time: 6.00 am - 9:00am Show Time: 9:00 am - 5:00 pm
Fee: Cars Pre. Reg $20 Day of Show $25 Motorcycles Pre. Reg $15 Day of Show $20
*Pedal Bikes Pre. Reg. $10 Day of Show $15*Vendors: Spaces available, call for more information
Location: Downey High School
Address: 11131 Brookshire Ave. Downey, CA
For More Info Call: Ray (213) 494-4441, Shorty (562) 964-7911 or Augie (562) 577-5794


----------



## casper805

April 28, 2007--Santa Barbara, CA--Brown Sensations Car Club is sponsoring a car show for the students of La Cumbre High School in order for them to go to Washington DC. Trophies, entertainment, food and fun. For more info Tino Hererra (805)895-9622.



April 29, 2007-- Oxnard Classified Ventura Co. will be having a carshow/concert at the P.A.L. (Police Activities Leauge), along with Q-1047 radio. 20$ pre-reg, 25$ at the door. Lowriders, imports, hot rods, bikes. Spots are limited...please contact President-Sonia 805-750-9938, Vice-President-Oscar 805-890-4074, or Julie Estrada Oxnard Police Activities League Office Manager 805-385-8230 more information to come.



May 5, 2007--Oxnard, CA--Cruisers Car Clubs BBQ bash at Beck park in Oxnard. All car clubs invited. For more info Alex(805)407-7065.



May 20, 2007--San Fernando, CA--San Fernando Little League along with Goodtimes Car Club SFV presents 2nd annual car show and hop at Pioneer Park North Harding Ave and Glenoaks Blvd. Trophies for various classes. Vendor booths avaliable. Cash prizes for hop. Hop sponsored by Black Magic Hydraulics. More info Jesse(818)455-1912 or Angel (818)535-3023.



June 3, 2007--Santa Barbara, CA--Nite Life CC presents their Annual Carshow to be held at the Earl Warren Showgrounds. Live entertainment. Indoor/outdoor event. Trophies for all classes. Cash prizes for arena car hop. Vendor booths available. Beer garden. More info coming up.



June 30, 2007--Long Beach, CA--Victor the Trophy Guy presents "A Fun Filled Day For The Whole Family" Car Show to be held at Veterans Stadium in Long Beach. For updates, visit www.thetrophyguy.com or myspace.com/thetrophyguy. or track it on www.laitlow.com. More info (310)938-9400.


----------



## Lil Spanks

April 29, 2007-- Oxnard Classified Ventura Co. will be having a carshow/concert at the P.A.L. (Police Activities Leauge), along with Q-1047 radio. 20$ pre-reg, 25$ at the door. Lowriders, imports, hot rods, bikes. Spots are limited...please contact President-Sonia 805-750-9938, Vice-President-Oscar 805-890-4074, or Julie Estrada Oxnard Police Activities League Office Manager 805-385-8230 more information to come.
:0 IS THIS WHAT J.RS TALKING ABOUT...ROADTRIP


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 24 2007, 10:16 PM~7767951
> *April 29, 2007-- Oxnard Classified Ventura Co. will be having a carshow/concert at the P.A.L. (Police Activities Leauge), along with Q-1047 radio. 20$ pre-reg, 25$ at the door. Lowriders, imports, hot rods, bikes. Spots are limited...please contact President-Sonia 805-750-9938, Vice-President-Oscar 805-890-4074, or Julie Estrada Oxnard Police Activities League Office Manager 805-385-8230 more information to come.
> :0 IS THIS WHAT J.RS TALKING ABOUT...ROADTRIP
> *


yup  everyones favorite song is gonna be perforemed lean like a cholo lol


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 24 2007, 11:16 PM~7767951
> *April 29, 2007-- Oxnard Classified Ventura Co. will be having a carshow/concert at the P.A.L. (Police Activities Leauge), along with Q-1047 radio. 20$ pre-reg, 25$ at the door. Lowriders, imports, hot rods, bikes. Spots are limited...please contact President-Sonia 805-750-9938, Vice-President-Oscar 805-890-4074, or Julie Estrada Oxnard Police Activities League Office Manager 805-385-8230 more information to come.
> :0 IS THIS WHAT J.RS TALKING ABOUT...ROADTRIP
> *


come im goin 2..its like 5 min away from me


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 24 2007, 09:58 PM~7767525
> *HELL NAHHH........WHO EVERS IN A GANG AND RECRUITED HIM IS OUT........................................PERIOD
> *


thats wat im talmbaut......  gangs are for ignorant mofo...... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 25 2007, 12:19 AM~7767961
> *yup    everyones favorite song is gonna be perforemed lean like a **** lol
> *


 :0


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 24 2007, 10:41 PM~7768017
> *:0
> *


LOL


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Apr 25 2007, 12:54 AM~7768072
> *
> *


mkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 24 2007, 11:58 PM~7768084
> *mkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
> *


 :biggrin: howdy :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Apr 25 2007, 01:01 AM~7768098
> *:biggrin: howdy :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: he talked to me... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 25 2007, 12:05 AM~7768106
> *:cheesy: he talked to me... :0  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 24 2007, 11:05 PM~7768106
> *:cheesy: he talked to me... :0  :cheesy:
> *


LMAO


----------



## GrimReaper

sup everyone


----------



## eric ramos

shit hoe every one was asleep like same rite now 
itchesssss
n art i love ya fat ass :wave:


----------



## GrimReaper

eric i think u gay


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805

EY JR WAT DID CARLOS END UP DOING WITH THIS BIKE?


----------



## casper805

ANGEL U GOT MY MAGAZINE HUH ?








30 YEARS NEXT YEAR


----------



## casper805

WAT CARLOS DO WITH THIS BIKE?


----------



## casper805

HE GAVE THIS ONE TO HIS SISTER HUH


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 25 2007, 07:56 AM~7768604
> *shit hoe every one was asleep like same rite now
> itchesssss
> n art i love ya fat ass :wave:
> *


again wat wrong wit u eric naw Jp


----------



## Spankz

r all thee artistics bikes schwinns


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Apr 25 2007, 11:53 AM~7769980
> *r all thee artistics bikes schwinns
> *


no
some of these fools dont know whats up with schwinn *cough,casper cough cough*


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

ofcourse man!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 25 2007, 09:08 AM~7770081
> *no
> some of these fools dont know whats up with schwinn cough,casper cough cough
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 25 2007, 12:11 PM~7770103
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :thumbsdown: 


























:biggrin:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 25 2007, 06:37 AM~7768745
> *eric i think u gay
> *


think? man its its crystal clear hes gay! :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 25 2007, 09:17 AM~7770146
> *think? man its its crystal clear hes gay!  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

for sale parts pm me offers,club members only


----------



## Spankz

i post here sell it 2 me me me here in the lol


----------



## Spankz

dahm i missed up written again


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Apr 25 2007, 12:35 PM~7770276
> *i post here sell it 2 me me me here in the lol
> *


pm me your email adress so i can add you to my myspace


----------



## Spankz

its on my signiture


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

dont add him i deleted his ass he sends like 20 bulletins a day! and sends you a grip of messages..... :cheesy:


----------



## Spankz

who me u i never added u only peps i got from ya club is casper n zig


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

im zigs! lol


----------



## Spankz

plus i only sent 2 bullents in my live


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Apr 25 2007, 12:37 PM~7770301
> *its on my signiture
> *


it asks for you last name or email address


----------



## Spankz

[email protected]


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Apr 25 2007, 10:41 AM~7770319
> *plus i only sent 2 bullents in my live
> *


lier!


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 25 2007, 12:41 PM~7770317
> *im zigs! lol
> *


u aint i send n he didnt delete me cuz he wouldnt b in my list anymore


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Apr 25 2007, 10:42 AM~7770329
> *[email protected]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: sparks a hoe............ :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Apr 25 2007, 12:42 PM~7770329
> *[email protected]
> *


request sent


----------



## Spankz

aporroved


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Apr 25 2007, 12:45 PM~7770355
> *aporroved
> *


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 25 2007, 10:08 AM~7770081
> *no
> some of these fools dont know whats up with schwinn cough,casper cough cough
> *


my bike aint a schwinn :happysad:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Apr 25 2007, 10:07 AM~7770474
> *my bike aint a schwinn  :happysad:
> *


:wave:


----------



## OSO 805

wasup homies


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 25 2007, 08:41 AM~7769509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

clean!


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

11 User(s) are browsing this forum (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: THEE ARTISTICS, Big Rich, LOWRIDING 805 JR, GrimReaper, Str8crazy80, syked1

:wave:


----------



## R.O.C

MUELAAAAAAAAAA LOCSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 25 2007, 08:49 AM~7769573
> *EY JR WAT DID CARLOS END UP DOING WITH THIS BIKE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I DONT KNOW...HE PROBABLY STILL HAS IT..


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 25 2007, 08:57 AM~7769626
> *WAT CARLOS DO WITH THIS BIKE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THEY STOLED IT FROM HIM...


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 25 2007, 08:58 AM~7769633
> *HE GAVE THIS ONE TO HIS SISTER HUH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEAH HE STILL HAS THIS 1 AT THE SHOP


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 24 2007, 10:18 PM~7767639
> *OK IN SAN DEIGO...IM HAVEING A MANDATORY MEETING FOR EVERYONE..........I MEAN EVERYONE.......
> *


WHENS SAN DIEGO?


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 24 2007, 04:46 PM~7764933
> *jr aka sal werd damn ckool as fuck cus hes gots fat carloses bikes n shit
> again jr were ever u are i love u man
> *


waz up dogg...


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Apr 25 2007, 12:12 PM~7771306
> *WHENS SAN DIEGO?
> *


june 3rd
who stole it from him?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Apr 25 2007, 12:09 PM~7771275
> *MUELAAAAAAAAAA LOCSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


was up piedra were the pics homie?


----------



## R.O.C

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 25 2007, 01:25 PM~7771410
> *was up piedra were the pics homie?
> *


still havent got em  ima try to get them tonight


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 25 2007, 12:24 PM~7771403
> *who stole it from him?
> *


how?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Apr 25 2007, 12:27 PM~7771428
> *still havent got em   ima try to get them tonight
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 25 2007, 12:28 PM~7771445
> *how?
> *


:dunno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 25 2007, 12:30 PM~7771460
> *:dunno:
> *


lnwvqTm


----------



## R.O.C

som tin wong*


----------



## NaturalHighII

WATTS UP PPL


----------



## NaturalHighII

WAS UP VIC I SEE U


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

wats up *****


----------



## NaturalHighII

I TALKD E TO ART AND HE SAID HES GONNA BRING MY SHIT TODAY


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 25 2007, 02:36 PM~7772038
> *I TALKD E TO ART AND HE SAID HES GONNA BRING MY SHIT TODAY
> *


finally lol


----------



## NaturalHighII

well see if he does


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

yea i kno art...ey roger wt do u think of this pm me


----------



## NaturalHighII

I THINK THAT SHIT NEEDS WORK, EY I SEEN THAT BIKE BEFORE, WHOS IS IT


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 25 2007, 02:51 PM~7772160
> *I THINK THAT SHIT NEEDS WORK, EY I SEEN THAT BIKE BEFORE, WHOS IS IT
> *


ummm yea in that one topic wit that blue boi frame for sale


----------



## NaturalHighII

I KNOW I SAID I WOULDNT SHOW PICS BUT IM TEMPTED TO SO HERES A COUPLE, I JUST HAPPEN TO HAVE A CAMERA WITH EM AT THE TIME SO I WENT AHEAD AND TOOK THE PICS. IT SHOULD BE PAINTED BY TOMMOROW AND PAYED BY FRIDAY,LOL. SO HERE THEY ARE BROUGHT TO YOU BY ME AND JUNIOR BODY SHOP
haha you huys missed out on the pictures


----------



## eric ramos

victor how much 4 that bike then if its cheap or ressobale by it


----------



## NaturalHighII

YEAH THE SPOTBY THE CRANK STILL NEEDS A LIL WORK


----------



## NaturalHighII

WHAT YOU GUYS THINK?


----------



## eric ramos

roger u made urs semicustom homie
1 tank
1/2 behind seat 
1/2 behind crank
its semi


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 25 2007, 02:45 PM~7772555
> *
> 
> *


DAM LOOK AT THEM CURVES ON MY BABY


----------



## NaturalHighII

YUP MY PAINTER, WANTED TO EXPERIMENT WITH IT SO HE DID IT AND I WAS LIKE FUCK, PERO FUCK IT NIMODO, ILL COMPETE IN THE SEMI TRIKE CLASS


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 25 2007, 03:45 PM~7772561
> *victor how much 4 that bike then if its cheap or ressobale by it
> *


WAT BIKE IM LOST


WERE THE PICS AT ROGER


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Apr 25 2007, 01:20 PM~7771365
> *waz up dogg...
> *


welcome back homie oh yea sd is june 3d im a go for sure 
n roger ur shti is semi now unless u take a mod off or somring


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

I DNT SEE PICS UMMMMMMMM


----------



## eric ramos

im sayin the girl bike u posted that u sayed wat u thikn of its for sale n shit wat the price depends if its good by it u dumfuck


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 25 2007, 04:00 PM~7772675
> *im sayin the girl bike u posted that u sayed wat u thikn of its for sale n shit wat the price depends if its good by it u dumfuck
> *


IDK THIS GUY HASNT GIVEN ME A PRICE YET...MIGHT TRADE DA TRIKE FOR IT


----------



## eric ramos

hmmm is it real schwinn ?
cust it might be a sears or a huffy girl bike


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 25 2007, 04:03 PM~7772698
> *hmmm is it real schwinn ?
> cust it might be a sears or a huffy girl bike
> *


IDK DNT LOOK LIKE A SCWHINN FRAME THATS WATS STOPING ME U KNO


----------



## eric ramos

tru taht cus urs shit is real schwinn
n who is spikes805 he in the club cus hes 805?


----------



## spikes805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 25 2007, 03:50 PM~7772151
> *yea i kno art...ey roger wt do u think of this pm me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :0 :cheesy: :worship:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 25 2007, 04:12 PM~7772767
> *tru taht cus urs shit is real schwinn
> n who is spikes805 he in the club cus hes 805?
> *


I THINK THAT FOO IS THE NEW GUY IDK


----------



## eric ramos

fuck i dont kno speek ukp spikes


----------



## spikes805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 25 2007, 05:15 PM~7772796
> *fuck i dont kno speek ukp spikes
> *


ya im new my homie j.r (zigs) got me in


----------



## eric ramos

pics of ur bike homie


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 25 2007, 04:24 PM~7772865
> *pics of ur bike homie
> *


----------



## spikes805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 25 2007, 05:24 PM~7772865
> *pics of ur bike homie
> *


mty bike?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by spikes805_@Apr 25 2007, 04:27 PM~7772879
> *mty
> 
> *


WAT DOES THAT MEAN :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

yes homie ur bike
how is it or atleast describe it


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 25 2007, 03:28 PM~7772887
> *WAT DOES THAT MEAN :uh:
> *


VICTOR DONT START AGAIN HOMIE :angry:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 25 2007, 04:33 PM~7772917
> *VICTOR DONT START AGAIN HOMIE  :angry:
> *


wtf im just asking wat that means foo dnt take it personal the emotions help describe the feeling


----------



## eric ramos

mormon family happy family hno:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 25 2007, 04:34 PM~7772927
> *mormon family happy family hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
























































i spay with my little brown eye 
:wave:




































CHILLY WILLY


----------



## GrimReaper

wats gud everyone


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 25 2007, 04:35 PM~7772940
> *wats gud everyone
> *


UR MOTHER IS


----------



## eric ramos

artie :wave:


----------



## GrimReaper

go suck erics dik hoodrat


----------



## spikes805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 25 2007, 05:28 PM~7772887
> *WAT DOES THAT MEAN :uh:
> *


 i messed up man i meant my


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 25 2007, 04:36 PM~7772949
> *go suck erics dik hoodrat
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAH NA THATS CUTTY FOO  




















































































JUST MESSING WIT U RUBEN :biggrin:


----------



## spikes805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 25 2007, 05:31 PM~7772907
> *yes homie ur bike
> how is it or atleast describe it
> *


 ill put a pic of it when i get a cam but for now im working on it i wanna show it when its done 2 impress u guys


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by spikes805_@Apr 25 2007, 04:38 PM~7772961
> *ill put a pic of it when i get a cam but for now im working on it i wanna show it when its done 2 impress u guys
> *


NNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO................HE IS BUSTING OUT HARD UUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## eric ramos

fuck well we wana see wat u gots so far homie
fukn zigs take a damn pics u hore


----------



## casper805

he got my old frame


----------



## spikes805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 25 2007, 05:40 PM~7772971
> *NNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO................HE IS BUSTING OUT HARD UUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> *


wtf???


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 25 2007, 03:35 PM~7772935
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i spay with my little brown eye
> :wave:
> CHILLY WILLY
> *


 :uh: wats that mean?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by spikes805_@Apr 25 2007, 05:20 PM~7772834
> *ya im new my homie j.r (zigs) got me in
> *


*ok sence ziggs never told me about you only casper, ur on probation untill i say its final. untill than i wanna see some bike pics*???????????........this goes for everyone, im going to start be strick on people,*mk, and is cuz are cool*, *eric i need to see whats up with omars bike*,*jesse and frank, you too*, *casper*, *lompac guys*,*ziggs*, *vic also you too*, other than that let show big in s.d and have a good time :biggrin:


----------



## spikes805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 25 2007, 05:40 PM~7772972
> *fuck well we wana see wat u gots so far homie
> fukn zigs take a damn pics  u hore
> *


just look at casper old frame u get a idea of wat itll look likes


----------



## eric ramos

is it atlest not chingame la vista green?


----------



## spikes805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 25 2007, 05:43 PM~7772991
> *ok sence ziggs never told me about you only casper, ur on probation untill i say its final. untill than i wanna see some bike pics???????????........this goes for everyone, im going to start be strick on people,mk, and is cuz are cool, eric i need to see whats up with omars bike,jesse and frank, you too, casper, lompac guys,ziggs, vic also you too, other than that let show big in s.d and have a good time :biggrin:
> *


ill try and get a pic at zigs pad but prab take a wile i hanvt seen him at hes pad for a wile (dentist prab getting braces) :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 25 2007, 03:45 PM~7773006
> *is it atlest not chingame la vista green?
> *


YEA THEYR CHANGING THE FRAME UP


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by spikes805_@Apr 25 2007, 05:45 PM~7773012
> *ill try and get a pic at zigs pad but prab take a wile i hanvt seen him at hes pad for a wile (dentist prab getting braces) :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: no try u need to......also no more(i'll try) guys......i need to see something, dont post it here pm me


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 25 2007, 04:43 PM~7772991
> *ok sence ziggs never told me about you only casper, ur on probation untill i say its final. untill than i wanna see some bike pics???????????........this goes for everyone, im going to start be strick on people,mk, and is cuz are cool, eric i need to see whats up with omars bike,jesse and frank, you too, casper, lompac guys,ziggs, vic also you too, other than that let show big in s.d and have a good time :biggrin:
> *


THIS MEANS PROGRESS RYTE WELL....I GOT THE TRIKE AND THE GIRLS FRAME BUT IDK ABOUT THE GIRLS FRAME MIGHT CUBACK ON THAT ONE AND IDK....WAT ELSE U WANT TO KNO EY ART HIT ME UP LATER 2 NYTE FOO


----------



## eric ramos

bitch omars bike only needs 260 n its done


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 25 2007, 04:47 PM~7773028
> *:nono: no try u need to......also no more(i'll try) guys......i need to see something, dont post it here pm me
> *


*<span style=\'color:gray\'>SIR YES SIR</span>*


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 25 2007, 03:43 PM~7772991
> *ok sence ziggs never told me about you only casper, ur on probation untill i say its final. untill than i wanna see some bike pics???????????........this goes for everyone, im going to start be strick on people,mk, and is cuz are cool, eric i need to see whats up with omars bike,jesse and frank, you too, casper, lompac guys,ziggs, vic also you too, other than that let show big in s.d and have a good time :biggrin:
> *


I ALREADY TALKED TO U YESTERDAY


----------



## spikes805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 25 2007, 05:47 PM~7773028
> *:nono: no try u need to......also no more(i'll try) guys......i need to see something, dont post it here pm me
> *


k.. ill get a pic taken A.S.A.P


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 25 2007, 03:47 PM~7773029
> *THIS MEANS PROGRESS RYTE WELL....I GOT THE TRIKE AND THE GIRLS FRAME BUT IDK ABOUT THE GIRLS FRAME MIGHT CUBACK ON THAT ONE AND IDK....WAT ELSE U WANT TO KNO EY ART HIT ME UP LATER 2 NYTE FOO
> *


IS UR RADICAL TRIKE GONNA BE DONE BY SD?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 25 2007, 05:47 PM~7773031
> *bitch omars bike only needs 260 n its done
> *


than bicth show me somethig..pmme with it


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by spikes805_@Apr 25 2007, 04:50 PM~7773040
> *k.. ill get a pic taken A.S.A.P
> *


I WOULD TAKE ONE FOR U BUT UMMMM I ALL THE WAY DONE HERE SRRY BRO


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by spikes805_@Apr 25 2007, 05:50 PM~7773040
> *k.. ill get a pic taken thats what i want to here*


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 25 2007, 04:51 PM~7773047
> *IS UR RADICAL TRIKE GONNA BE DONE BY SD?
> *


IDK THATS WAT I THINK I NEED TO TALK TO ARTIE ABOUT BUT I REALLY DNT THINK SO :tears: :tears: :tears: BUT THATS KOO


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 25 2007, 05:51 PM~7773049
> *I WOULD TAKE ONE FOR U BUT UMMMM I ALL THE WAY DONE HERE SRRY BRO
> *


*show me *get your cam an pm me with it


----------



## eric ramos

bitch just need to send shit with roger to plate n for him to get me th 20 for pre reg cus im ready to send mines already bitch
that fuker works his ass off in sonic i dont see him that ofte no more or hes fuckin his girl at her pad


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 25 2007, 04:52 PM~7773062
> *show me get your cam an pm me with it
> *


NOT MINE FOO FOR THE NEW GUY....DUH............


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 25 2007, 04:53 PM~7773065
> *bitch just need to send shit with roger to plate n for him to get me th 20 for pre reg cus im ready to send mines already bitch
> that fuker works his ass off in sonic i dont see him that ofte no more or hes fuckin his girl at her pad
> *


HOW DO U KNO :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 25 2007, 05:49 PM~7773037
> *I ALREADY TALKED TO U YESTERDAY
> *


i know but now im getting strick, you been in the club for already a year and dont even have a bike,,,i need to see u with one in sd :angry:


----------



## spikes805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 25 2007, 05:51 PM~7773049
> *I WOULD TAKE ONE FOR U BUT UMMMM I ALL THE WAY DONE HERE SRRY BRO
> *


it koo ill go 2 zigs pad he just lives 3 houses away from mine


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by spikes805_@Apr 25 2007, 04:55 PM~7773087
> *it koo ill go 2 zigs pad he just lives 3 houses away from mine
> *


come over lame..
and art u get the p.m


----------



## eric ramos

victor i kno that cus tats all he dose to his girl or fight with her but hes always with her in her pad


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by spikes805_@Apr 25 2007, 04:55 PM~7773087
> *it koo ill go 2 zigs pad he just lives 3 houses away from mine
> *


GOOOOOOO HURRRYYYY........U CANT AFFORD TO GET INTO TROUBLE U ON *PROBATION*SOOOO HUUURRYYY


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 25 2007, 05:53 PM~7773065
> *bitch just need to send shit with roger to plate n for him to get me th 20 for pre reg cus im ready to send mines already bitch
> that fuker works his ass off in sonic i dont see him that ofte no more or hes fuckin his girl at her pad
> *


bicth dont make me go over there and pimp slap you and make you wacth me bone your sis and have you video tape that shit and put it in myspace hore....

































j/k.. :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 25 2007, 04:56 PM~7773098
> *victor i kno that cus tats all he dose to his girl or fight with her but hes always with her in her pad
> *


ERIC U BETTER NOT GET A GIRL CUZ TAHN U WILL NEVER BE ON LIL


----------



## spikes805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 25 2007, 05:56 PM~7773092
> *come over lame..
> and art u get the p.m
> *


fuck im at P.A.L right now a foo i heard that jason david lobes and anthony got down with soemguy 2day :0


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by spikes805_@Apr 25 2007, 04:58 PM~7773112
> *fuck im at P.A.L right now a foo i heard that jason david lobes and anthony got down with soemguy 2day :0
> *


i donno i dont care bout those foos :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 25 2007, 03:55 PM~7773084
> *i know but now im getting strick, you been in the club for already a year and dont even have a bike,,,i need to see u with one in sd :angry:
> *


FUCK IT ILL JUST BUY ONE TO SHOW


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by spikes805_@Apr 25 2007, 04:58 PM~7773112
> *fuck im at P.A.L right now a foo i heard that jason david lobes and anthony got down with soemguy 2day :0
> *


UMMMM I DNT THINK THATS GETTING DOWN I THINK THATS JUMPING THE OTHER GUY IDK


----------



## eric ramos

bitch im to ugly to even have a fuken girl :rofl: sad but tru :tears:


----------



## Lil Spanks

well so far eric, and ziggs are off the hook, and im also writing this shit down


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

U KNO CASPER I GOT A TRIKE FOR SALE RYTE NOW COUGH COUGH


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 25 2007, 03:57 PM~7773107
> *ERIC U BETTER NOT GET A GIRL CUZ TAHN U WILL NEVER BE ON LIL
> *


LOL HE ALREADY DID THAT WHEN HE WAS WITH THE RANA


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

FUCKIN ERIC.....N ART IDK WAT TO SHO U UMMMM


















MY








































DICK JP


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 25 2007, 06:00 PM~7773128
> *U KNO CASPER I GOT A TRIKE FOR SALE RYTE NOW COUGH COUGH
> *


bicth go take a pic of the girls frame


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 25 2007, 04:00 PM~7773128
> *U KNO CASPER I GOT A TRIKE FOR SALE RYTE NOW COUGH COUGH
> *


TRADE U THE RED FRAME FOR IT?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 25 2007, 05:59 PM~7773124
> *bitch im to ugly to even have a fuken girl :rofl: sad but tru :tears:
> *


*ur ugly period*.......j/k.... :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

yes i am
:tears: fuck it n im not confident enough to even ask out shit
n oh yea i hate rejection 
hahahaa


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 25 2007, 05:02 PM~7773139
> *TRADE U THE RED FRAME FOR IT?
> *


OSCAR'S OLD RED FRAME UMMM NO SRRY...LETS TALK LET ME HIT U UP WEN I GET HOME LATER N C WAT WE CAN WORK OUT JUST FOR U CASPER


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 25 2007, 06:02 PM~7773139
> *TRADE U THE RED FRAME FOR IT?
> *


BICTH U SAID YOU SOLD IT :angry: NOW I KNOW WHOS THE LIER IN THE CLUB


----------



## spikes805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 25 2007, 05:57 PM~7773102
> *bicth dont make me go over there and pimp slap you and make you wacth me bone your sis and have you video tape that shit and put it in myspace hore....
> j/k.. :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 25 2007, 04:03 PM~7773155
> *BICTH U SAID YOU SOLD IT :angry: NOW I KNOW WHOS THE LIER IN THE CLUB
> *


EY I HAVENT GOTTEN THE MONEY YET SO I CAN STILL DO WAT EVER I WANT WITH IT


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 25 2007, 06:03 PM~7773150
> *yes i am
> :tears: fuck it n im not confident enough to even ask out shit
> n oh yea i hate rejection
> hahahaa
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT........................












































YOUR NOT GAY....









































YOUR BOYFRIEND IS.......................................................


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

here u go art...i dnt care if they see it....and eric ask art out he will say yea


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 25 2007, 05:03 PM~7773155
> *BICTH U SAID YOU SOLD IT :angry: NOW I KNOW WHOS THE LIER IN THE CLUB
> *


art u get the pm :angry:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 25 2007, 04:03 PM~7773153
> *OSCAR'S OLD RED FRAME UMMM NO SRRY...LETS TALK LET ME HIT U UP WEN I GET HOME LATER N C WAT WE CAN WORK OUT JUST FOR U CASPER
> *


JUST PM ME OR GO IN CHAT TONIGHT


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 25 2007, 05:05 PM~7773165
> *YOU KNOW WHAT........................
> YOUR NOT GAY....
> YOUR BOYFRIEND IS.......................................................
> *


i knew it u finally came outta the bag to let us kno u are gay




















we wont judge u




























or will we


----------



## spikes805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 25 2007, 06:05 PM~7773168
> *art u get the pm :angry:
> *


kk im coming over


----------



## eric ramos

tat frame sucks make a skirt or smoting
that what i hate with girl bikes just see milds n more milds taht why im unike i have a fullcustom girl bike bitch


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

ok casper...u kno wat send me pics of all the frames u got ryte now ryte


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 25 2007, 06:05 PM~7773166
> *here u go art...i dnt care if they see it....and eric ask art out he will say yea
> 
> *


O.K YOU OFF THE LIST, SO FAR ITS *ERIC,ZIGGS,VIC*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 25 2007, 06:05 PM~7773168
> *art u get the pm :angry:
> *


YES I DID


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

didnt want to copy bitch duh


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 25 2007, 04:06 PM~7773181
> *ok casper...u kno wat send me pics of all the frames u got ryte now ryte
> *


THE ONLY ONES ILL GET RID OFF IS THE RED FRAME AND A 26 INCH SCHWINN I HAVE THATS IT


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 25 2007, 05:10 PM~7773215
> *THE ONLY ONES ILL GET RID OFF IS THE RED FRAME AND A 26 INCH SCHWINN I HAVE THATS IT
> *


oh


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 25 2007, 04:11 PM~7773222
> *oh
> *


WAT U THOUGHT I WOULD GET RID OF THE 16 INCH 2 ?


----------



## Lil Spanks

CASPER.....J.R'S BEEN OUT FOR A LONG TIME AND CAME BACK AND SHOWING SOMETHING FOR SUNDAY AND YOU STILL DONT HAVE ONE..........PUT IT TO YOU LIKE THIS...IF YOU DONT HAVE A BIKE FOR S.D......DONT EVEN COME AT ALL


----------



## Lil Spanks

AND IM OUT


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 25 2007, 04:16 PM~7773245
> *CASPER.....J.R'S BEEN OUT FOR A LONG TIME AND CAME BACK AND SHOWING SOMETHING FOR SUNDAY AND YOU STILL DONT HAVE ONE..........PUT IT TO YOU LIKE THIS...IF YOU DONT HAVE A BIKE FOR S.D......DONT EVEN COME AT ALL
> *


 :0 OK


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 25 2007, 04:11 PM~7773222
> *oh
> *


I GOT THE STEERING WHEEL 2 REMEMBER


----------



## NaturalHighII

CHILLY WILLY, PM SENT.

AND FOR THOSE WHO MISSED IT, I DID POST SOME PICS OF MY BIKE BUT YALL MISSED, IT WILL BE PAINTED BY TOMORROW, ITLL BE DONE,FINALLY! AN IM WAITING ON ARTIE FOR A COUPEL THING SO I CAN AT LEAST STAND IT YOU KNOW.BUT THERES AN ISSUE COMING UP THAT MIGHT KEEP ME A LIL TIGHT ON MONEY. SO YEAH.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

fuck man i missed it pm me the pics


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 25 2007, 04:43 PM~7772991
> *ok sence ziggs never told me about you only casper, ur on probation untill i say its final. untill than i wanna see some bike pics???????????........this goes for everyone, im going to start be strick on people,mk, and is cuz are cool, eric i need to see whats up with omars bike,jesse and frank, you too, casper, lompac guys,ziggs, vic also you too, other than that let show big in s.d and have a good time :biggrin:
> *


OH SHIT DOES THIS MEAN IM OFF THE HOOK....WHENS SD...???


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Apr 25 2007, 06:00 PM~7774077
> *OH SHIT DOES THIS MEAN IM OFF THE HOOK....WHENS SD...???
> *


june 3rd


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 25 2007, 07:01 PM~7774087
> *june 3rd
> *


K


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 25 2007, 05:16 PM~7773245
> *CASPER.....J.R'S BEEN OUT FOR A LONG TIME AND CAME BACK AND SHOWING SOMETHING FOR SUNDAY AND YOU STILL DONT HAVE ONE..........PUT IT TO YOU LIKE THIS...IF YOU DONT HAVE A BIKE FOR S.D......DONT EVEN COME AT ALL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

ILL BE BACK L8ER ON...


----------



## Spankz

wen L8er on


----------



## Spankz

n who got a schwinn frame 4 sale


----------



## sick six

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 25 2007, 05:17 PM~7773253
> *AND IM OUT
> *


hey fool hit me up


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Apr 25 2007, 06:21 PM~7774245
> *n who got a schwinn frame 4 sale
> *


i got a girl schwinn for sale


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 25 2007, 08:37 PM~7774399
> *i got a girl schwinn for sale
> *


rogers off the hook...so its ziggs,eric vic,roger...who else


----------



## GrimReaper

wats gud art


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

ey u got any pics of that frame that trade oso


----------



## GrimReaper

MY NEW PIMPED OUT BIKE


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 25 2007, 06:39 PM~7774416
> *rogers off the hook...so its ziggs,eric vic,roger...who else
> *


wat about jr


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 25 2007, 07:53 PM~7774532
> *ey u got any pics of that frame that trade oso
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 25 2007, 09:37 PM~7774399
> *i got a girl schwinn for sale
> *


pics but wat i really want is a boys i got a girl murray wildcat i heard on the schwinn furoms it was made by schwinn but on the side or sumthin


----------



## eric ramos

fuck ya all


----------



## Spankz

fuk u


----------



## eric ramos

fuck ya chat???


----------



## GrimReaper

FUK U U BITCH ASS ***** GO SUCK VICTORS DICK 
IM OUT C YA'LL HOES


----------



## eric ramos

lates hoessssssss u hoessssss hoes hoes heos


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 25 2007, 07:39 PM~7774416
> *rogers off the hook...so its ziggs,eric vic,roger...who else
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 25 2007, 06:53 PM~7774532
> *ey u got any pics of that frame that trade oso
> *


WHO U ASKING 
AND ERIC GET IN CHAT PUTO


----------



## NaturalHighII

i posted pics to that frame before, its my topic, so if you want to look for it cuz im real lazy man, nah j/j ill lok for it


----------



## NaturalHighII

HERE YOU GO HOMIE
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=313064&hl=


----------



## mortalkombat2

:biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 25 2007, 06:53 PM~7774532
> *ey u got any pics of that frame that trade oso
> *


HERE


----------



## 817Lowrider

whats up yall and art damn I am sorry


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 25 2007, 12:23 PM~7770192
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale parts pm me offers,club members only
> *


no one need any schwinn parts


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 25 2007, 10:04 PM~7775555
> *no one need any schwinn parts
> *


yea a speedo and a scwhinn light




eric u still got that speedo u hoe


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 26 2007, 12:07 AM~7775580
> *yea a speedo and a scwhinn light
> eric u still got that speedo u hoe
> *


bitch :biggrin: 
off this frame


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 25 2007, 07:57 PM~7774566
> *wat about jr
> *


WHAT ABOUT ME ??????


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Apr 25 2007, 09:55 PM~7775839
> *WHAT ABOUT ME ??????
> *


NAW IM ASKING HIM IF UR OFF THE HOOK 2


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

here casper


----------



## casper805

HERE ZIGS


> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 25 2007, 07:42 AM~7769520
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

sup people


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

http://thatvideosite.com/video/264 <<<<juan..........

http://thatvideosite.com/video/3295 <<<< eric the farmer......

good morning fuckers..........


----------



## GrimReaper

wats gud fam


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 26 2007, 06:34 AM~7776790
> *wats gud fam
> *


getin ready 4 skool :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 25 2007, 10:07 PM~7775585
> *bitch :biggrin:
> off this frame
> *


i kno


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 26 2007, 06:23 AM~7776444
> *http://thatvideosite.com/video/264  <<<<juan..........
> 
> http://thatvideosite.com/video/3295  <<<< eric the farmer......
> 
> good morning fuckers..........
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

ey roger how much will you charge me to crome a fork,sissybar,pump holder,handalbars,seat,light brace and fender braces 2 of them everthing is faced


----------



## sick six

hey art get at me or answer your my pm :angry:


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 25 2007, 09:04 PM~7775555
> *no one need any schwinn parts
> *


ill take the whole thing......how much...you know who it is...


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 25 2007, 06:57 PM~7774566
> *wat about jr
> *


off the hook :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY ART BRING MY SHIT


----------



## R.O.C

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

WATS GUD EVERYONE


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

wats up ruben


----------



## GrimReaper

NUTTIN WORKIN TONIGHT ON MY HARO


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

me to gonna bomdo more on my girlframe


----------



## GrimReaper

MY 16' IS IN THAT RUST PRIMER NEED MY FORKS AND ITS DONE


----------



## GrimReaper

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: GrimReaper, RO.LIFER
:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

sup fuknuts


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 26 2007, 03:49 PM~7780515
> *sup fuknuts
> *


shut up u quir :biggrin:


----------



## spikes805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 26 2007, 04:53 PM~7780536
> *shut up u quir :biggrin:
> *


x100000


----------



## spikes805

this is casper at hes locker room wen he get 2 teh showers










..... :twak: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :banghead:


----------



## eric ramos

gir yes but not the salted nuts :rofl:


----------



## spikes805

just get rid of salted 
:buttkick:


----------



## eric ramos

ig ges how ur frame anyways any pics anytiem soon?


----------



## spikes805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 26 2007, 05:43 PM~7780887
> *ig ges how ur frame anyways any pics anytiem soon?
> *


olmost might get pic next week or so :yes:


----------



## eric ramos

damn a weeek wtf u cant get a camera zigs has one a camera phone shit why dont u do that


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 26 2007, 05:35 PM~7781279
> *damn a weeek wtf u cant get a camera zigs has one a camera phone shit why dont u do that
> *


foo the bike is original..
its jus bars and shit...
im gonna do it wen i get my welder... some time in may.....
and its gonna b jus like a reg mod..
tank.. skirts and shit like that :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

wtf ur talkin about dont he have casper old chingamela vista green frame repainted n redone?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 26 2007, 05:46 PM~7781341
> *wtf ur talkin about dont he have casper old chingamela vista green frame repainted n redone?
> *


no....
its tookin apart.........
its jus bars and original........
and its gonna b done in a while wen i get my welder


----------



## eric ramos

wt the fuck means that th bars are jsut there i dont get it fuck nut 
????????? :banghead:


----------



## adrian vasquez

damn U guys gots hella pages time to lock n delete this thread lol na just messin...


----------



## eric ramos

fuck that shit 
:thumbsup:


----------



## GrimReaper

WATS GUD ERIC


----------



## eric ramos

noting is goood*


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 26 2007, 05:52 PM~7781383
> *wt the fuck means that th bars are jsut there i dont get it fuck nut
> ????????? :banghead:
> *


ok lame ass 
2 ,make it easier 4 u
its jus regular
no bondo or nuthin jus regular
BARS lame


----------



## eric ramos

fuck was that hard or wat?


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 26 2007, 06:08 PM~7781954
> *ok lame ass
> 2 ,make it easier 4 u
> its jus regular
> no bondo or nuthin jus regular
> BARS lame
> *


DAM HOMIE YO UMAKING IT HARD ON EVERYONE, CANT YOU JUST SAY ITS JUST A STREET BIKE CURRENTLY, BUT WILL HAVE MODS LATER


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 26 2007, 08:45 PM~7782702
> *DAM HOMIE YO UMAKING IT HARD ON EVERYONE, CANT YOU JUST SAY ITS JUST A STREET BIKE CURRENTLY, BUT WILL HAVE MODS LATER
> *


but if u say it to eric he still wont get it...
u have to shove it in his face 4 him 2 get it...lol :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

fuck steeets


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 26 2007, 08:49 PM~7782737
> *fuck steeets
> *


NO ***** FUCK U MY STREET TRIKE IS CLEAN DUHHH


----------



## eric ramos

yes urs cus its schwinn 
but fucki dont kno streeets to me look the same just with flat twisted shit or somebullshit

n most so cal ones are blu :rofl:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 26 2007, 08:58 PM~7782805
> *yes urs cus its schwinn
> but fucki dont kno streeets to me look the same just with flat twisted shit or somebullshit
> 
> n most so cal ones are blu :rofl:
> *


CHANGING THE KOLOR OF MINE TO GREEN
AND YES OF COURSE TIS A SCWHINN
FLAT TWSIT IDK LIKE THE STYLE OF THEM


LOVE U TOO ERIC


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: fuck man
im down to the wire i need a butload of cash to finish my bike hno: ill pay u afterwards roger plate my shit n il pay after sd for sure or somting man i cant aford it rite now


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 26 2007, 09:03 PM~7782845
> *:wave: fuck man
> im down to the wire i need a butload of cash to finish my bike hno: ill pay u afterwards roger plate my shit n il pay after sd for sure or somting man i cant aford it rite now
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :loco:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

:biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 26 2007, 11:06 PM~7783685
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## GrimReaper

WATS UP EVERYONE ALL MY TEACHER R IN SOME BIG ASS MEETING NO CLASSIN BUT WE IN SKOOL


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

hey grim 
 

LATER


----------



## OSO 805

sup fools :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Apr 27 2007, 11:05 AM~7786007
> *sup fools :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Apr 26 2007, 11:46 AM~7778855
> *ey roger how much will you charge me to crome     a fork,sissybar,pump holder,handalbars,seat,light brace and fender braces 2 of them everthing is faced
> *


??????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## eric ramos

id say 400 to 500


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

wats up angel


----------



## spikes805

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Apr 26 2007, 03:16 PM~7779409
> *ill take the whole thing......how much...you know who it is...
> *


just some parts not the hole thing


----------



## Lil Spanks

DONT FORGET...NEXT WEEK STREETLOW COASTA MESA SHOW ON SUNDAY, WHOEVER WANTS TO ROLL I'LL BE THERE


----------



## Lil Spanks

OH CASPER...I'M ALMOST THEREEEEEEEEERRREREE....OH ALL OVER YOUR FACE OH NO


----------



## GrimReaper

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 27 2007, 11:49 PM~7790092
> *DONT FORGET...NEXT WEEK STREETLOW COASTA MESA SHOW ON SUNDAY, WHOEVER WANTS TO ROLL I'LL BE THERE
> *


WTF NEXT WEEKEND UMM IM GONNA HUSTLE SUM ASS TO GE THE TRIKE DONE...HOW MUCH IS IT TO ENTER THE BIKE


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

IM GONNA BE UP THERE IN OXNARD TODAY....I WONDER WAT I HAVE UP MY SLEEVE FOR *VEGAS* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 









 














NOT EVEN ART KNO'S :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 28 2007, 07:42 AM~7791009
> *IM GONNA BE UP THERE IN OXNARD TODAY....I WONDER WAT I HAVE UP MY SLEEVE FOR VEGAS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> NOT EVEN ART KNO'S :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


R U GOING TO BE HERE TOMMOROW 4 THE SHOW 2??


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 28 2007, 08:42 AM~7791009
> *IM GONNA BE UP THERE IN OXNARD TODAY....I WONDER WAT I HAVE UP MY SLEEVE FOR VEGAS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> NOT EVEN ART KNO'S :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


what that your coming out saying that you and eric are getting married  erics the husband and you the wife


----------



## GrimReaper

sup were everyone at lately


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 28 2007, 01:45 PM~7792095
> *sup were everyone at lately
> *


all getting spanked by there daddy.........................me


----------



## GrimReaper

lol wats crackin art


----------



## Lil Spanks

NOT A DAM THING YOU KNOW


----------



## GrimReaper

lol im still workin on my haro today i had to take my uncles paint off his


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 28 2007, 01:58 PM~7792124
> *lol im still workin on my haro today i had to take my uncles pants off  :uh:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 28 2007, 08:15 AM~7790912
> *WTF NEXT WEEKEND UMM IM GONNA HUSTLE SUM ASS TO GE THE TRIKE DONE...HOW MUCH IS IT TO ENTER THE BIKE
> *


look on there web site


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

NA NOT GONNA BE THERE TOMORO...JUST TODAY DAM ART UR GAY...GRIM UR GAY TO...AND ART U CAN BE OUR DEFORMED KID


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

HEY HOW MANY OF U GUYS ARE COMIC FREAKS...WELL ANYWAYS I NEED SUM GIRL ACTION HEROS NAME OFF A COUPLE


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 28 2007, 04:25 PM~7792635
> *HEY HOW MANY OF U GUYS ARE COMIC FREAKS...WELL ANYWAYS I NEED SUM GIRL ACTION HEROS NAME OFF A COUPLE
> *


*freak*


----------



## Lil Spanks

*OK ONE MORE MONTH TO S.D*........... *IS EVERYONE GETTING PRE REG...*


----------



## eric ramos

yes i alredny sendin it
n juan ur shit is on ur way so fuck u :biggrin:
i dont have money some one make a donation haha


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 28 2007, 07:08 PM~7793042
> *yes i alredny sendin it
> n juan ur shit is on ur way so fuck u :biggrin:
> i dont have money some one make a donation haha
> *


how much you need


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 28 2007, 03:58 PM~7792754
> *OK ONE MORE MONTH TO S.D........... IS EVERYONE GETTING PRE REG...
> *


how do we pre reg..


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

same here.....


----------



## 817Lowrider

go get lrm and use the pre reg form


----------



## GrimReaper

u get the new lowrider mag and send it in


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 28 2007, 08:05 PM~7793235
> *u get the new lowrider mag and send it in
> *


beat you to it :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akqZS41sNGo
for my homie casper


----------



## GrimReaper

i want one tho mask


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 28 2007, 08:18 PM~7793284
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akqZS41sNGo
> for my homie casper
> *


they molded that mask to look like casper


----------



## GrimReaper

i want one lol


----------



## eric ramos

money hunngry meeeeeeeeeee


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 28 2007, 09:38 PM~7793680
> *money hunngry meeeeeeeeeee
> *


you send the seat too?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 28 2007, 06:38 PM~7793680
> *money hunngry meeeeeeeeeee
> *


quit bitchin i need about 9OO in about 3 months. :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

yes bitch hoe
the seat to 
by ups hoe


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 29 2007, 12:03 AM~7794505
> *yes bitch hoe
> the seat to
> by ups hoe
> *


did you have enough


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Apr 28 2007, 06:58 PM~7793206
> *how do we pre reg..
> *


*PRE REG IN THE NEW LRM AND DEADLINE IS MAY 18TH................*


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 29 2007, 08:26 AM~7795911
> *PRE REG IN THE NEW LRM AND DEADLINE IS MAY 18TH................
> *


doin it on mon..
and art u comin to the show todey


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 29 2007, 09:29 AM~7795918
> *doin it on mon..
> and art u comin to the show todey
> *


NOPE AND WHOEVERS GOING LETS SEE PICS


----------



## GrimReaper

wats up artie


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

WATS UP GRIM...ZIGS...ART...YEA STILL GOTTA PRE REG THE BIKE AND THE TRIKE....SD IS THE LAST SHOW WITH ME FOR THE TRIKE...BUT THE MILD IDK...MAN ART THE TANK FILLS WEAK..WAT SHOULD I DO...U CAN PUSH IT IN..I NEED HELP


----------



## eric ramos

sup babygirls


----------



## GrimReaper

sup fagmaster


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 29 2007, 10:33 AM~7796535
> *sup babygirls
> *


sup mija :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

sup MK hows it out there in AZ


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 29 2007, 10:37 AM~7796560
> *sup MK hows it out there in AZ
> *


its startin to get hot as balls


----------



## GrimReaper

over hear is gets hot n cold it sucks ass but i been workin on redoin my n my uncles haro


----------



## mortalkombat2

coo coo, i wish it could cool down so i can work on my bike


----------



## GrimReaper

u only got the 12' right


----------



## eric ramos

fuck arizona is a damn skilet pan in the summer i member it was like 115 once wen we passed tru tucson n shit 
nm is hot but not that hot more like 108 to 110 the most here


----------



## mortalkombat2

yea i got the 12"


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 29 2007, 10:49 AM~7796629
> *fuck arizona is a damn skilet pan in the summer i member it was like 115 once wen we passed tru tucson n shit
> nm is hot but not that hot more like 108 to 110 the most here
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## eric ramos

wtf u have to work on it if its done str8 up?


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 29 2007, 10:56 AM~7796660
> *wtf u have to work on it if its done str8 up?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

:loco:?


----------



## mortalkombat2

:loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## GrimReaper

kooli got my 20' full


----------



## eric ramos

i got my 20inch full custom


----------



## GrimReaper

i moght make mine a trike thinkin a bout it


----------



## eric ramos

great a full custom trike on the east coast there aint any so u can domaniate that shit in east coast


----------



## GrimReaper

aint there some out in FL idk i might do it when i redo the bike in a few years if im still in to the bike game


----------



## eric ramos

they still suck n last tiem in florida the sweepstakes for trikes were streets fukne streets
unless nando bustes out and asylum dose 2 u have it on lock i heard the botch were in hold riet now


----------



## GrimReaper

whos nando


----------



## eric ramos

tears of the clown 2 hes an ex_member 
he was makin a big ass radical trike but fam problems made him put it on hold n to get out the club


----------



## GrimReaper

ook but they wont b in full class they b radical ill b full
who would b my comp allover if i did a full trike


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

wats up guys...
ey eric u got any pics of that jungle book pixie?
grim fuck haro's *****...
mk i miss u girl...
ey casper wts up wit the parts any word on them *****?


----------



## GrimReaper

fuk u bitch
anyone got some compley 16' forks


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 29 2007, 12:55 PM~7797235
> *fuk u bitch
> anyone got some compley 16' forks
> *


yup i do *****


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup yall


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

sup


----------



## GrimReaper

wat kind


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

straight


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 21 2007, 08:51 PM~7744839
> *let me kno wat u guys think i also looked fro hotles...and found these let me kno wat u guys think of these....or u can go to www.hotels.com.
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/etpServlet?lid=1125237
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/etpServlet?lid=1125223
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

ok any one got complet set of 16' bent forks


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 29 2007, 03:11 PM~7797300
> *ok any one got complet set of 16' bent forks
> *


we have a sponser homie


----------



## eric ramos

cus of all ur motherfuckenk calls im not going to sd no more my parenkts called it off 
n i have to pay them a grio
so casper , victor be happy for ur actions 
u ruiend my motherfuken dream


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

uhhhhh wat u mean homie....


----------



## eric ramos

THEY WAS SO MAD THAT THEY DONT WANA TAKE ME NO MORE N PLUS I DONT HAVE NO MORE MONEY AT ALL LIKE 3 DOLLARS TATS IT 
I ONLY HAVE 1 FUKEN MONTH IM DOWN TO THE MOTHERFUKEN WIRE 
TATS WAT I MEAN


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

wat happen to ur money
how did i get involved
uhhh


----------



## eric ramos

I CALMED THEM DOWN NOW THEY ARE CALM SEE WATS UP WITH THE TRIP STILL 
N I THINK IM A BORROW CASH FROM MY SISTER ITS NOT CALLED OF YET BUT STAY TUNED


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 29 2007, 04:18 PM~7797332
> *we have a sponser homie
> *


i no i been hooked up wit bone but i need some old one like rust on em n shit


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

weres everyone at ey casper i got to talk to u about that thing we agreed on


----------



## eric ramos

nigassssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn people I am bout to buy a cutty


----------



## eric ramos

werd :wave:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 29 2007, 06:44 PM~7798842
> *werd :wave:
> *


 :werd: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 29 2007, 08:44 PM~7798842
> *werd :wave:
> *


yup 








this is her she is a buet


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 29 2007, 04:49 PM~7798533
> *damn people I am bout to buy a cutty
> *


fuck that. get a regal.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

I JUS GOT 2ND PLACE FOR MY RED CUSTOME BIKE..........
YEA BABY THEE ARTISTICS...


----------



## Spankz

congrats zig


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Apr 29 2007, 09:14 PM~7798998
> *congrats zig
> *


x2 and fuck regals :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 29 2007, 07:22 PM~7799053
> *x2 and fuck regals  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


thnx :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

[pics of the show fuk nut


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 29 2007, 07:35 PM~7799145
> *[pics of the show  fuk nut
> *


no camera...
im poor


----------



## eric ramos

who went did jr artie or victor go if so they took pics im sure 
n congrats homie on ur win i love u


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 29 2007, 07:40 PM~7799184
> *who went did jr artie or victor go if so they took pics im sure
> n congrats homie on ur win i love u
> *


hhaha no they didnt want to let jr in...
and he never came bak i dont know y...
and no it was jus me and spikes.....
but yea thnx man i was like wata fuk...
i thought they where jokin cas their was some bad ass bikes their


----------



## eric ramos

fuck those bikes did u try to recrute solo riders? if any 
n damn that sucks
but yay i love u n juan gotti that cutty is how much cus its fuken primerd or its faded grey?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 29 2007, 09:51 PM~7799254
> *fuck those bikes did u try to recrute solo riders? if any
> n damn that sucks
> but yay i love u n juan gotti that cutty is how much cus its fuken primerd or its faded grey?
> *


he wants 750 cash needs work but its cool


----------



## eric ramos

not bad then
dose it atlest run good??


----------



## Lil Spanks

whos this ***???????????????????


----------



## 817Lowrider

vics fAGGGGG ASS


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: he looks chines?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 29 2007, 08:11 PM~7799399
> *whos this ***???????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha
kool monte :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 29 2007, 06:22 PM~7799053
> *x2 and fuck regals  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


la tuya joto. cuttys are gay.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

MY GRILL :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

wtf? :0


----------



## GrimReaper

wats gud people


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 29 2007, 09:55 PM~7800694
> *MY GRILL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


www.wiggaz.com


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 29 2007, 08:11 PM~7799399
> *whos this ***???????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry: THAT MONTE IS A JOKE


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 30 2007, 09:26 AM~7802474
> *:angry:  THAT MONTE IS A JOKE
> *


but the sign is real huh............. :cheesy:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 30 2007, 09:28 AM~7802491
> *but the sign is real huh............. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: training day? :dunno:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 29 2007, 07:07 PM~7798966
> *I JUS GOT 2ND PLACE FOR MY RED CUSTOME BIKE..........
> YEA BABY THEE ARTISTICS...
> *


THEY DIDNT LET ME IN CUZ I WASENT PRE-REG...


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

damn i gotta get pre reg for sd.......


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 30 2007, 10:51 AM~7803021
> *damn i gotta get pre reg for sd.......
> *


ME TO..


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Apr 30 2007, 11:40 AM~7803278
> *ME TO..
> *


dam we all do  ........................sup jr :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

ey you got a pic of harrys dream????


----------



## eric ramos

just kno it has arties old parts n its gay


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 30 2007, 05:54 PM~7805303
> *just kno it has arties old parts n its gay
> *


sup foolio


----------



## eric ramos

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 30 2007, 06:03 PM~7805366
> *:0
> *


me too


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

harrys dream is gay and has a **** as theme.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 30 2007, 06:13 PM~7805422
> *harrys dream is gay and has a **** as theme.
> *


x2


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

sup people.........


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 30 2007, 03:27 PM~7805489
> *sup people.........
> *


sup *****.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:wave: WATS UP GUYS
:twak: HARRY'S DREAM ALL LEGONS PARTS
:twak: I STILL NEED TO PRE-REG


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

we all do.....  cant you just pay at the door?


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 30 2007, 04:13 PM~7805422
> *harrys dream is gay and has a **** as theme.
> *


pics?


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

ahaaahahaahaaah


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 30 2007, 04:37 PM~7805545
> *we all do.....   cant you just pay at the door?
> *


YEA BUT WE WONT BE TOGHTER...N ITS MORE


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Apr 30 2007, 10:26 AM~7802876
> *THEY DIDNT LET ME IN CUZ I WASENT PRE-REG...
> *


i paid at the door homie...
they didnt let u in cas u ugly...lol
na j/p
rauls bro told me they didnt let u in...
i was like wtf they let me in...
with both bikes unregistered


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Apr 30 2007, 03:37 PM~7805547
> *pics?
> *


no.its gay


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 30 2007, 04:43 PM~7805601
> *no.its gay
> *


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 30 2007, 04:43 PM~7805601
> *no.its gay
> *


i said i want pics :angry: 
















please :happysad:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

calm down mija




mk guess wat????


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 30 2007, 04:49 PM~7805653
> *mk guess wat????
> *


wut??


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Apr 30 2007, 04:52 PM~7805677
> *wut??
> *


*I LOVE YOU BABY :biggrin: *


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 30 2007, 04:56 PM~7805709
> *I LOVE YOU BABY :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 30 2007, 03:56 PM~7805703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i dont like it.


----------



## spikes805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 29 2007, 08:07 PM~7798966
> *craped him self he jump up and down on his bike and olmost broke it :biggrin:*


----------



## 817Lowrider

I dont either


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Apr 30 2007, 04:58 PM~7805724
> *
> *


 :tears: 

YOU DNT LOVE ME BACK


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by spikes805_@Apr 30 2007, 05:03 PM~7805762
> *u should have seen him he craped him self  he jump up and down on his bike and olmost broke it :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

JUAN WATS UP WIT ALL THESE DESIGN'S U GOT SUMTHING UP YOUR SLEEVE :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

just bored


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 30 2007, 05:09 PM~7805798
> *just bored
> *


SEE WAT U CAN DRAW UP RADICAL WITH FENDERS  AND PM ME THE DESIGN


----------



## 817Lowrider

you always wanting designs lol


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

DIFFERENT IDEAS


----------



## eric ramos

juan wtf is up with them designs??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 30 2007, 07:14 PM~7805828
> *juan wtf is up with them designs??
> *


podting the wack ones


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

lier,they all wack!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 30 2007, 07:18 PM~7805858
> *lier,they all wack!!!
> *


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

hahaaah dont get sad get mad!


----------



## eric ramos

not really they missing some structier but they ok babygirl


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

lier that shit sucks


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 30 2007, 04:56 PM~7805709
> *I WANA FUCK YOU BABY :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck yall ima go cry in the corner


----------



## eric ramos

DONT CRY BABY


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 30 2007, 05:30 PM~7805954
> *fuck yall ima go cry in the corner
> *


WAT CORNER...........SO I CAN BUY UR TEARS


----------



## 817Lowrider

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## eric ramos

WEN ARTIE WAS YOUNG


----------



## GrimReaper

wats guud bitch


----------



## eric ramos

CHILLIN N BLACKBOOKIN


----------



## 817Lowrider

chillen taken apart my yellow schwinn


----------



## GrimReaper

juan u did thos frame


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 30 2007, 10:19 PM~7807483
> *juan u did thos frame
> *


huh?
what frames


----------



## 817Lowrider

those scetches yeah


----------



## eric ramos

LOVE IS WAT THE WORLD NEEDS


----------



## GrimReaper

can u hook me up wit some dizines for parts


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 30 2007, 10:31 PM~7807584
> *can u hook me up wit some dizines for parts
> *


I dont know how to make dezines,but I try to do designs lol
but I am not the best


----------



## eric ramos

WAT U WANTI CAN DO SOME SHIT BUT ITS MOSTLY GRAFF INFULENCED U KNO


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 30 2007, 08:38 PM~7807645
> *WAT U WANTI CAN DO SOME SHIT BUT ITS MOSTLY GRAFF INFULENCED U KNO
> *


i want to see sum of that work in a sissybar and fork :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

i finally got my trike kit


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 30 2007, 11:06 PM~7807873
> *i finally got my trike kit
> *


already homie


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 30 2007, 07:07 PM~7806845
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


HE LOOKS GAYIER THAN THEN NOW


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 30 2007, 09:06 PM~7807873
> *i finally got my trike kit
> *


 :0


----------



## GANGSTA BOOGIE II

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 30 2007, 09:26 AM~7802474
> *:angry:  THAT MONTE IS A JOKE
> *


 :nono: U NOTICE HOW U TALK SHIT TO UR FRIENDS BUT U NEVER SAY N-E-THING TO ME WHEN U SEE ME!!!








THIS DOESN'T LOOK LIKE A JOKE TO ME !!!


----------



## NaturalHighII

yup art brought it by today, but my plating money, iwasted it on a phone, there goes $170


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Apr 30 2007, 11:41 AM~7803295
> *ey you got a pic of harrys dream????
> *


http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i20/805jr/100_0931.jpg


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 30 2007, 04:40 PM~7805572
> *i paid at the door homie...
> they didnt let u in cas u ugly...lol
> na j/p
> rauls bro told me they didnt let u in...
> i was like wtf they let me in...
> with both bikes unregistered
> *


I KNOW I TOLD THEM ITS ONLY A BIKE I COULD FIT IT ANYWHERE AND THEY SAID NO U HAVE TO WAIT IN LINE THEN IF THERES NO-SHOWS WE WILL LET U IN BUT THERE WAS A LINE WITH LIKE 50 CARS WAITING 4 NO-SHOWS AND I ASKED A COUPLE OF GUYS HOW LONG THEY BEEN THERE 4 AND THEY SAID ABOUT 2 HOURS WAITING AND I WAS LIKE FUCK THAT..


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 30 2007, 11:38 PM~7807645
> *WAT U WANTI CAN DO SOME SHIT BUT ITS MOSTLY GRAFF INFULENCED U KNO
> *


well then do something for me to go wit my frame


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Apr 30 2007, 10:57 PM~7808680
> *I KNOW I TOLD THEM ITS ONLY A BIKE I COULD FIT IT ANYWHERE AND THEY SAID NO U HAVE TO WAIT IN LINE THEN IF THERES NO-SHOWS WE WILL LET U IN BUT THERE WAS A LINE WITH LIKE 50 CARS WAITING 4 NO-SHOWS AND I ASKED A COUPLE OF GUYS HOW LONG THEY BEEN THERE 4 AND THEY SAID ABOUT 2 HOURS WAITING AND I WAS LIKE FUCK THAT..
> *


yea...
but i got their around 9.30 and they let me in like nutin....
i wounder y they ddnt let yu in...
and i seen alll the cars out their waitin 4 a n show :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

WORK,WORK,WORK


----------



## R.O.C

YO CASPER ILL PROABLY GET PICS TODAY


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by GANGSTA BOOGIE II_@Apr 30 2007, 09:46 PM~7808164
> *:nono:  U NOTICE HOW U TALK SHIT TO UR FRIENDS BUT U NEVER SAY N-E-THING TO ME WHEN U SEE ME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS DOESN'T LOOK LIKE A JOKE TO ME !!!
> *


THE JOKE IS THAT U HAD TO TAKE MY CAR...AND THE RIMS U BOUGHT ME FOR X-MAS THAT U TOOK BACK FROM ME...THATS A JOKE....AND AS FAR AS ME TALKING TO U THERE IS NOTHING TO SAY :angry: :twak: :nono:


----------



## GrimReaper

wats gud


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

sup grim


----------



## GrimReaper

sup bitch 
i c u eric


----------



## eric ramos

fuck ru self


----------



## NorCalLux

eric is a ****** and a dick sucking pro


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@May 1 2007, 07:07 PM~7814512
> *eric is a ****** and a dick sucking pro
> *


x2


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

sup people.........


----------



## eric ramos

zigs gives truckers domecuts at the flyin j


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 1 2007, 07:56 PM~7814936
> *zigs gives my sis tittyfukss at the flyin j
> *


i knoe


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: cleverone


----------



## GrimReaper

i think i got the name of my bike Sweet & Freaky


----------



## eric ramos

y is that?


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@May 1 2007, 08:33 PM~7815299
> *i think i got the name of my bike Sweet & Freaky
> *


accident with chinese food?


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 1 2007, 08:48 PM~7815431
> *
> *


 uffin: uffin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

watts up putos


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 1 2007, 08:49 PM~7815441
> *accident with chinese food?
> *


smart ass


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@May 1 2007, 09:50 PM~7815447
> *uffin:  uffin:
> *


he talked to me again....it must be my lucky day.....yeaaaaaaaaaaa :cheesy:


----------



## NaturalHighII

you feel special now huh art


----------



## NorCalLux

special olimpics


----------



## eric ramos

art hit me ukp asap like rie now pm me bitch


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 1 2007, 11:44 PM~7815393
> *y is that?
> *


idk 
im a go get some idas on murals mayb this week i went to the tato parlor today and they got some nice shit


----------



## eric ramos

like raul said it sounds like a damn chines shit
n damn artie i need ur help u hoe ass to aprove of some fos to be in with us


----------



## GrimReaper

look at one the guys out hears bike some comp he out in yonkers
http://a275.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/image...433ef806352.jpg
http://a211.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/image...4504a353932.jpg
http://a279.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/image...03045250d26.jpg


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@May 1 2007, 09:15 PM~7815674
> *look at one the guys out hears bike some comp he out in yonkers
> http://a275.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/image...433ef806352.jpg
> http://a211.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/image...4504a353932.jpg
> http://a279.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/image...03045250d26.jpg
> *


Somethings wrong with this guys hand.


----------



## eric ramos

damn that bike sucks
wtf is yonkers
u can take him out if u have the faced part engraved
n is that puto trowin a f or a p?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 1 2007, 09:26 PM~7815767
> *damn that bike sucks
> wtf is yonkers
> u can take him out if u have the faced part engraved
> n is that puto trowin a f or a p?
> *


he throwin an f....


----------



## NaturalHighII

probably an f for florencia,lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez

or an f for fuck this bike. :dunno:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 1 2007, 09:51 PM~7815989
> *or an f for fuck this bike.  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: maybe :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

gonna be a long 2 weeks


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

great


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 2 2007, 11:53 AM~7818575
> *great
> *


x2


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 30 2007, 11:12 PM~7808754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nono: :barf: :barf: :barf: :angry:


----------



## OSO 805

ey roger i need to no how much it will cost to crome a fork ,sissybar,pan seat,continental, and steering weel..................i need to no asap cus i need them befor sd


----------



## eric ramos

call him up or somtin


----------



## spikes805

wats up familia


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 1 2007, 10:51 PM~7815989
> *or an f for fuck this bike.  :dunno:
> *


or his grades in school


----------



## spikes805

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 2 2007, 07:51 PM~7822597
> *or his grades in school
> *


x100


----------



## 817Lowrider

eric thanks bro I got the forks thanks


----------



## NaturalHighII

DAM ALL YALL FOOLS WHO NEED CHROME, IF YALL SEND IT ALL IN ONCE IM PRETTY SURE HE WONT BE DONE


----------



## NaturalHighII

oso,PM'ED


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:wave:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

WHOS GOING TO COSAT MESA THIS WEEKEND ???????


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 2 2007, 08:30 PM~7823566
> *WHOS GOING TO COSAT MESA THIS WEEKEND ???????
> *


im not but did u talk 2 rauls bro....


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 2 2007, 08:30 PM~7823566
> *WHOS GOING TO COSAT MESA THIS WEEKEND ???????
> *


 :thumbsdown: :tears:


----------



## NaturalHighII

NOPE NOT ME, GOT TO WORK


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@May 2 2007, 08:32 PM~7823582
> *im not but did u talk 2 rauls bro....
> *


FOO I TOLD U I DONT SEE HIM ALL THE TIME.....IF U WANT TO WAIT, WAIT OR ELSE GO LOOK 4 HIM... :twak:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

FUCK NO 1 IS GOING I WAS THINKING OF GOING BUT I GUESS NOT...


----------



## eric ramos

juan :cool

roger man u said if i paied an extra bill id get my shit done n my homies price is set up 

zigs ur gay


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## eric ramos

sup mk n jr


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 2 2007, 08:39 PM~7823649
> *FOO I TOLD U I DONT SEE HIM ALL THE TIME.....IF U WANT TO WAIT, WAIT OR ELSE GO LOOK 4 HIM... :twak:
> *


watever i thought u lived by him tho...


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 2 2007, 08:42 PM~7823669
> *juan :cool
> 
> roger man u said if i paied an extra bill id get my shit done n my homies price is set up
> 
> zigs ur my hero
> *


damn foo i never new u felt like that.... :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah but then again i got 2 or more people wanting there shit chromed two weeks before sd, the way i see it, i dont think its gonna happen


----------



## excalibur

wassup from the big LUX!


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cqsrq34qDyk...related&search=


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@May 2 2007, 09:02 PM~7823841
> *watever i thought u lived  by him tho...
> *


YEAH I DO BUT IT DOSENT MEAN I SEE HIM ALL THE TIME I WORK AND HE WORKS 2....


----------



## Aztecbike

THEE ARTISTICS C.C. IS GOING TO COSTA MESA


----------



## Aztecbike

SO WHAAAA NO ONE FROM THE BIKE CLUB IS JOINING USSS


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@May 2 2007, 10:56 PM~7824728
> *SO WHAAAA NO ONE FROM THE BIKE CLUB IS JOINING USSS
> *


 R U TAKING UR BIKE 2?


----------



## Aztecbike

NAWWW JUST MY CAR... IM TAKING MY BIKE TO S.D.


----------



## Aztecbike

are you going to costa mesa


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 2 2007, 09:59 PM~7824359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so u dont want my forks no more then.....


----------



## 817Lowrider

yes I do bro I got these way before I got yours


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@May 2 2007, 11:14 PM~7824834
> *are you going to costa mesa
> *


NAH IMA SKIP IT I GUESS I DID WANT TO GO BUT I DONT HAVE A DISPLAY 4 MY BIKE YET SO IMA WORK ON IT 4 SD..


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@May 2 2007, 09:33 PM~7824132
> *yeah but then again i got 2 or more people wanting there shit chromed two weeks before sd, the way i see it, i dont think its gonna happen
> *


but u said u can make it happpen n im payin like 400 to 500 fucker that is hellalotssssssss


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 2 2007, 09:59 PM~7824359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


enjoy it bitch 
if u saw the boxed was hella tagged kup cus i was bored on the way to ups shit hahahahaah


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 3 2007, 08:08 AM~7825616
> *enjoy it bitch
> if u saw the boxed was hella tagged kup cus i was bored on the way to ups shit hahahahaah
> *


yeah I saw that


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@May 2 2007, 09:02 PM~7823841
> *watever i thought u lived  by him tho...
> *


HE SAYS HES SELLING IT COMPLETE AS IT IS NO PARTING OUT EVEN IF U BEG....


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 3 2007, 12:42 PM~7827775
> *HE SAYS HES SELLING IT COMPLETE AS IT IS NO PARTING OUT EVEN IF U BEG....
> *


----------



## eric ramos

who tell him that zigs gives good ass dome cuts


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 3 2007, 04:55 PM~7829331
> *who tell him that zigs gives me good ass nuts........
> *


 :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: this one is really gay :uh:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 3 2007, 05:45 PM~7829577
> *:rofl: i am really gay :uh:
> *


i know


----------



## eric ramos

:uh: u fugdepacker bitch how is ur graff any pics or shit?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 3 2007, 05:52 PM~7829622
> *:uh: u fugdepacker bitch how is ur graff any pics or shit?
> *


na not yet..but jus got a orange fat tip..
gonna go test it out later..
need cans


----------



## Lil Spanks

*VERY SAD DAY IN THE CLUB :angel: ....A VERY GOOD FRIEND OF MINE AND ,WE GREW UP TOGETHER IN THE CLUB AND A CAR CLUB MEMBER, HAS PASSED AWAY TODAY*.....REST.IN.PEACE (AND ILL SEE YOU AGAIN WHEN MY TIME COMES).....HE WAS ALSO INVOLED IN -THE SICK ONE BRAND-...(CLOTHING) :angel:


----------



## eric ramos

orange =gay well ok german huh

get pink ones or blue dots they hella fat 

or for flares get the new york fat n a krylon with out even tryin ull flare like a mofo with a krylon


----------



## eric ramos

ddamn art how he pass away?
RIP FELLOW MEMBER :angel:


----------



## spikes805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 3 2007, 08:02 PM~7830089
> *VERY SAD DAY IN THE CLUB :angel: ....A VERY GOOD FRIEND OF MINE AND ,WE GREW UP TOGETHER IN THE CLUB AND A CAR CLUB MEMBER, HAS PASSED AWAY TODAY.....REST.IN.PEACE (AND ILL SEE YOU AGAIN WHEN MY TIME COMES).....HE WAS ALSO INVOLED IN -THE SICK ONE BRAND-...(CLOTHING) :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


R_P
i know i didnt know him but still r.i.p
he will b lowridin up their tho...... _


----------



## 817Lowrider

RIP bro sorry to here that


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by spikes805_@May 3 2007, 07:04 PM~7830105
> *RP
> i know i didnt know him but still r.i.p
> he will b lowridin up their tho......
> *


_
x10_


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 3 2007, 07:02 PM~7830090
> *orange =gay well ok german huh
> 
> get pink ones or blue dots they hella fat
> 
> or for flares get the new york fat n a krylon with out even tryin ull flare like a mofo with a krylon
> *


well give me tip......
i know u got some pussy....
hook me up... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

*AS OF TODAY......NO BULL.S. TALKING IN HERE TODAY*


----------



## 817Lowrider

o.k.


----------



## eric ramos

yes cus its lack of respect 
zigs pm me


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 3 2007, 08:02 PM~7830089
> *VERY SAD DAY IN THE CLUB :angel: ....A VERY GOOD FRIEND OF MINE AND ,WE GREW UP TOGETHER IN THE CLUB AND A CAR CLUB MEMBER, HAS PASSED AWAY TODAY.....REST.IN.PEACE (AND ILL SEE YOU AGAIN WHEN MY TIME COMES).....HE WAS ALSO INVOLED IN -THE SICK ONE BRAND-...(CLOTHING) :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tears: :angel:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 3 2007, 07:10 PM~7830158
> *AS OF TODAY......NO BULL.S. TALKING IN HERE TODAY
> *


alright


----------



## Aztecbike

R.I.P HOMIE RICARDO :angel: :tears:


----------



## NaturalHighII

NEVER GOT THE PLEAURE OF MEETING HIM, BUT RIP.


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 3 2007, 10:02 PM~7830089
> *VERY SAD DAY IN THE CLUB :angel: ....A VERY GOOD FRIEND OF MINE AND ,WE GREW UP TOGETHER IN THE CLUB AND A CAR CLUB MEMBER, HAS PASSED AWAY TODAY.....REST.IN.PEACE (AND ILL SEE YOU AGAIN WHEN MY TIME COMES).....HE WAS ALSO INVOLED IN -THE SICK ONE BRAND-...(CLOTHING) :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sorry 2 hear rip


----------



## DodgerFan

rest in peace sick1 . THEE ARTISTICS if there is any thing i could help in let me know . sorry for the lost art i know your taking it hard . but just remember ricardo is in a better place now


----------



## NaturalHighII

NVM


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 3 2007, 07:02 PM~7830089
> *VERY SAD DAY IN THE CLUB :angel: ....A VERY GOOD FRIEND OF MINE AND ,WE GREW UP TOGETHER IN THE CLUB AND A CAR CLUB MEMBER, HAS PASSED AWAY TODAY.....REST.IN.PEACE (AND ILL SEE YOU AGAIN WHEN MY TIME COMES).....HE WAS ALSO INVOLED IN -THE SICK ONE BRAND-...(CLOTHING) :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


rest in peace..........i know what you going throw art...i been there a month ago its hard man.....keep your self together homie....  

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## mortalkombat2

R.I.P


----------



## 805CARLOS

HEY PEOPLE LONG TIME NO TALK WELL I NEEDED TO COME ON HEAR TO TALK TO SOMEONE BUT THERES NO ONE HEAR WELL SEE YOU I SAN DIEGO LATER


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

sup putos. :wave:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 4 2007, 01:09 PM~7835174
> *sup putos. :wave:
> *


watup lames..
im here in the computer lab at skool..
hahah im not supose 2 b on the internet..
but these sites about erics sis jus cant help it..lol
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

Dam you guys I barely come on here anymore, If I do its one post and thats it, well anyways hows everyone? Hows everyones bike, ready for SD ppl? Art I know how yuor feeling, buts its all cool, like you said youll be there to kick it wiht him when your time comes....eric hows your bike,LMFAO.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@May 4 2007, 12:11 PM~7835184
> *watup lames..
> im here in the computer lab at skool..
> hahah im not supose 2 b on the internet..
> but these sites about erics sis jus cant help it..lol
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats cool. whats up with your jason bike?


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 3 2007, 07:02 PM~7830089
> *VERY SAD DAY IN THE CLUB :angel: ....A VERY GOOD FRIEND OF MINE AND ,WE GREW UP TOGETHER IN THE CLUB AND A CAR CLUB MEMBER, HAS PASSED AWAY TODAY.....REST.IN.PEACE (AND ILL SEE YOU AGAIN WHEN MY TIME COMES).....HE WAS ALSO INVOLED IN -THE SICK ONE BRAND-...(CLOTHING) :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


R.I.P  :angel:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

sup oso i need to talk to you man i'll call you like at 3 or 4 pm today ok?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 4 2007, 01:22 PM~7835249
> *thats cool. whats up with your jason bike?
> *


well i wanna finish my red bike first..
so i dont have 2 much shit on my plate....(no eric not real shit)
and then im gonna work on it.....
its b redy for next yr......
hopefuly :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

PINCHIE ROGER CULO , U SAID 400 DONT RAISE IT MORE THAN IT IS 
UR NOT A MAN OF UR WORD


----------



## GrimReaper

sup guys


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

watup heres video by my homie spikes.....
look....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pN1x7OQXUQs

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Well my homie is building a bike along with my brother and they are both my potential TX chap members so that make :biggrin:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

pics?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@May 4 2007, 11:32 PM~7837684
> *pics?
> *


of what? the people? your gay!!!


----------



## eric ramos

gay *** punial


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 4 2007, 11:41 PM~7837738
> *gay *** punial
> *


my homie que pasa


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: chillin n helpin my sis move back home cus some shit hapeend with her n her bf so that means no more computer time


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 4 2007, 11:47 PM~7837761
> *:wave: chillin n helpin my sis move back home cus some shit hapeend with her n her bf so that means no more computer time
> *


why you say that she punks you for the comp


----------



## eric ramos

no the comp is in her room


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 4 2007, 11:50 PM~7837781
> *no the comp is in her room
> *


you need your own comp
I bought my at wal mart in payments LOL


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 4 2007, 08:50 PM~7837781
> *no the comp is in her room
> *


like the last time she caught you red handed jacking off.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 4 2007, 11:54 PM~7837802
> *like the last time she caught you red handed jacking off.
> *


real talk she cought you beaten it


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 4 2007, 08:54 PM~7837808
> *real talk she cought you beaten it
> *


not me. eric. he got laughed at for months on here.


----------



## eric ramos

no it did not happen damn it
cutty just spreads rumors


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 4 2007, 08:58 PM~7837839
> *no it did not happen damn it
> cutty just spreads rumors
> *


not what i heard.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 4 2007, 11:58 PM~7837839
> *no it did not happen damn it
> cutty just spreads rumors
> *


oh ahahahahahahaahaha
it sound s like it could of happen


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 4 2007, 09:02 PM~7837852
> *oh ahahahahahahaahaha
> it sound s like it could of happen
> *


no it did.


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:wave: ******


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## GrimReaper

wats crackin all


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@May 5 2007, 09:35 AM~7838985
> *wats  crackin all
> *


chillen


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

unregistered.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 5 2007, 12:24 PM~7839428
> *unregistered.
> *


quick fucken with me fool


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

my bike pics








me rokin the frow
















my tophy its hella big


----------



## 817Lowrider

its aight :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:thumbsup:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

photoshop time ......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

zigs clean clean u need a better sissy bar n sterrin whell tho then that bike is set of


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 5 2007, 11:49 AM~7839667
> *zigs clean clean u need a better sissy bar n sterrin whell tho then that bike is set of
> *


i ordered triple twist from bone..
handlebars and sissybars :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

damn show that shit in sd its clean bitch hoe u need some pinstpin or leafin to set it off more


----------



## Sr.Castro

my sons bike hope ya like it


----------



## eric ramos

wat sterribn wheel it has???????


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 5 2007, 05:00 PM~7840690
> *damn show that shit in sd its clean bitch hoe u need some pinstpin or leafin to set it off more
> *


i am
jus need some new whitewalls :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

fuck yea damn that bike be clean boyyyyyyyyy i tell ya
wat sterrin wheel dose it have does it have arts old one or wat kind cus its werid lookin


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 5 2007, 05:28 PM~7840796
> *fuck yea damn that bike be clean boyyyyyyyyy i tell ya
> wat sterrin wheel dose it have does it have arts old one or wat kind cus its werid lookin
> *


arts old one


----------



## eric ramos

paint some of ur spokes bitch or somting to set it really off man cus its a semi or ful?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 5 2007, 05:40 PM~7840842
> *paint some of ur spokes bitch or somting to set it really off man cus its a semi or ful?
> *


its full and im paintin the rim dish


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

eh zig did that bike belong to oscar before form the artistics?


----------



## eric ramos

shit rim dish huh damn ur ballin but u cant compare to me cus im full jk homie i knoe i love u very so much


----------



## eric ramos

ey schwinn na it was not oscars from oc chap 
casper has that frame 
zigs had this bike since i dont kno since he joined in lay it low but oscars is kinda gay wat casper told me


----------



## NorCalLux

shut the fuck up eric u ****** bitch


----------



## eric ramos

fuck off u panty waste for a human


----------



## NorCalLux

go work on your bike so u can bust it out at 2060


----------



## eric ramos

cockmaster bitch i send 150 today bitch 
n i have 400 rite now in my hand bitch


----------



## NorCalLux

great i dont see no new pics of it asshole


----------



## eric ramos

tru so very so tru 
cus wim still has them i seen some pics of the work already n im very happy but i dont know if it will make it in time with roger


----------



## 817Lowrider

who the fuck is this juan foolio


----------



## GrimReaper

i got a sidekick3


----------



## 817Lowrider

me to his name is kato


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## eric ramos

chunk da duce


----------



## 817Lowrider

yup


----------



## eric ramos

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 5 2007, 11:54 PM~7842021
> *:0
> *


dats a gangta right therr


----------



## eric ramos

:wow:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 5 2007, 08:44 PM~7841922
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@May 5 2007, 08:18 PM~7841527
> *eh zig did that bike belong to oscar before form the artistics?
> *


na i made it like that....


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 5 2007, 08:34 PM~7841569
> *shit rim dish huh damn ur ballin but u cant compare to me cus im full jk homie i knoe i love u very so much
> *


yea im doin the dish and maybe paintin the spokes..
like every other 3 or so...
but i dont think it would look nice


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 6 2007, 12:09 AM~7842163
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


pimpen


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 5 2007, 09:12 PM~7842185
> *pimpen
> *


i wish.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 6 2007, 12:14 AM~7842203
> *i wish.
> *


let me post that pic of you lil ass wif all that hair ahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:wave:


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 5 2007, 09:44 PM~7841922
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuckin fat muther fucker take some slim fast quick


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@May 6 2007, 11:22 AM~7843626
> *fuckin fat muther fucker take some slim fast quick
> *


yaa mija yaa


----------



## Lil Spanks

sorrry i had to..... :biggrin: you know i want you eric


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

you missed one.....


----------



## NorCalLux

so easy a fat ass can do it


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 3 2007, 11:32 AM~7609263
> *
> click the pic.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## KERN_COUNTY661




----------



## KERN_COUNTY661




----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

beat that.......


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

oooooo ooooooo oooooo cant touch this oooooooo oooooo oooo cant touch this......


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@May 6 2007, 01:16 PM~7844594
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ahahahahahhahahaahahahahahahahahah


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

:roflmao:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: rofl dam u fukeheads make me luagh


----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 6 2007, 03:27 PM~7845070
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 6 2007, 03:27 PM~7845070
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@May 6 2007, 05:35 PM~7845106
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
you bitch ahahahahahahahah


----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 6 2007, 03:39 PM~7845130
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> you bitch ahahahahahahahah
> *


alright lets chill
truce


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@May 6 2007, 05:43 PM~7845143
> *alright lets chill
> truce
> *


truce


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 6 2007, 03:43 PM~7845146
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hhahahahaahahahah
lets do eric now


----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## 817Lowrider

10 bucks each


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

for eric and spikes...lol
sorry spikes lol


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 6 2007, 03:56 PM~7845196
> *10 bucks each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im intrested in the girls frame and let me see the orange one better


----------



## spikes805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@May 6 2007, 05:00 PM~7845208
> *for eric and spikes...lol
> sorry spikes lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u son of a bitch :angry: :angry:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by spikes805_@May 6 2007, 04:03 PM~7845224
> *u son of a bitch :angry:  :angry:
> *


hahahahahahah
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: --- :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: --- :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: -------- :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: -------- :biggrin: 
:biggrin: -------- :biggrin: 
:biggrin: -------- :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

juan hook it up with the yellow one homie how much shipped to the address i told u about


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 6 2007, 04:15 PM~7845266
> *juan hook it up with the yellow one homie how much shipped to the address i told u about
> *


wat ^


----------



## eric ramos

i want the yellow frame fagass bitch tat wat i mean


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 6 2007, 04:24 PM~7845304
> *i want the yellow frame fagass bitch tat wat i mean
> *


i know u lame ass..
im jus sayin watup u fuk face..
and i want the girl frame..
but i wana c the orange one as well..
cas i wana make my sis a bike


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

any 16 or they all 20


----------



## 817Lowrider

*GONE!!!!!!!*


----------



## eric ramos

even the yellow frame homie?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 6 2007, 09:44 PM~7846700
> *even the yellow frame homie?
> *


yup


----------



## Spankz

wats new my thee ARTISTICS homies


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@May 6 2007, 09:47 PM~7846730
> *wats new my thee ARTISTICS homies
> *


chillen


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@May 6 2007, 07:47 PM~7846730
> *wats new my thee ARTISTICS homies
> *


we all busted a train on erics sis and i had 1st dibs then art then every1 else :biggrin:


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@May 6 2007, 09:49 PM~7846748
> *we all busted a train on erics sis and i had 1st dibs then art then every1 else :biggrin:
> *


if thats wat ya do i wanna join lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@May 6 2007, 09:50 PM~7846762
> *if thats wat ya do i wanna join lol
> *


move to TX in your in lol


----------



## Spankz

naw instead bak to the 805


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Spankz

u still got em n r u only sellin to club members


----------



## eric ramos

fuken juan let me gess zigs n victor got them all


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 6 2007, 07:59 PM~7846833
> *fuken juan let me gess zigs n victor got them all
> *


yup


----------



## eric ramos

god damnit to hell


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 6 2007, 08:02 PM~7846855
> *god damnit to hell
> *


lol
i got the yellow one and the gurls frame :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 6 2007, 10:02 PM~7846855
> *god damnit to hell
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

fuck ur self zigs


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 6 2007, 10:04 PM~7846867
> *fuck ur self zigs
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux

stop cryin bitch ass eric and get in chat dick sucker


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:0


> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 6 2007, 08:04 PM~7846867
> *fuck ur self zigs
> *


na im fukin yo sis while im ridin your yellow bike :cheesy: :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@May 6 2007, 10:06 PM~7846883
> *:0
> na im fukin yo sis while im ridin your yellow bike :cheesy:  :0  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


ahahaha


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jun 12 2006, 07:28 PM~5597310
> *ART THIS IS 4 U BECAUSE I HAVNT BEEN ON HERE 4 A WHILE. NEXT TIME ILL HAVE HER WIT DA PLACK
> 
> *


a u guys remeber my old girlfriends cuz i messed around wit
spikes is related to her


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

thats spikes neice he never saw this....
let me call him


lol
hahahahaahahhhhhhhahahaahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhhhhahahaahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhhhhahahaahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhhhhahahaahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhhhhahahaahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhhhhahahaahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhhhhahahaahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhhhhahahaahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhhhhahahaahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhhhhahahaahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhhhhahahaahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhhhhahahaahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhhhhahahaahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhhhhahahaahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhhhhahahaahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhhhhahahaahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhhhhahahaahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhhhhahahaahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhhhhahahaahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhhhhahahaahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhhhhahahaahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhhhhahahaahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhhhhahahaahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhhhhahahaahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhhhhahahaahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhhhhahahaahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhhhhahahaahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhhhhahahaahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhhhhahahaahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhhhhahahaahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhhhhahahaahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhhhhahahaahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhhhhahahaahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhhhhahahaahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhhhhahahaahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhhhhahahaahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhhhhahahaahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhhhhahahaahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhhhhahahaahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhhhhahahaahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhhhhahahaahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhhhhahahaahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhhhhahahaahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhhhhahahaahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhhhhahahaahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhhhhahahaahahahahahhahahahaahahhhhhhhahahaahahahahah


----------



## spikes805

fuked up fernando
y u show every1 my neises tits...
she gonna get mad at yo ass and try and fuk your gurl up watch......
foo i cant believe u..lol


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by spikes805_@May 6 2007, 08:13 PM~7846962
> *fuked up fernando
> y u show every1 my neises tits...
> she gonna get mad at yo ass and try and fuk your gurl up watch......
> foo i cant believe u..lol
> *


foo i posted it along ass time ago..
so dont trip and she knows i posted it cas she called me all mad....they on my myspace 2 so dont trip...lol
hahaahahahahahahahaha
fuk im gona kry..
ask eric he seen them alomng as time ago..lol


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@May 6 2007, 08:11 PM~7846930
> *a u guys remeber my old girlfriends cuz i messed around wit
> spikes is related to her
> *


damn id suck her tits


----------



## eric ramos

those some nice tits i wish i can grab them or somting to them


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 6 2007, 10:32 PM~7847197
> *those some nice tits i wish i can grab them or somting to them
> *


go to chAT


----------



## 817Lowrider

still cleaning this up


----------



## 817Lowrider

> Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 64,744 244 4.10%
lolow Jan 2003 34,260 128 2.15%
juangotti Jul 2006 5,736 84 1.41%
84cutty Nov 2006 2,400 58 0.97%
D-Cheese Oct 2004 23,365 53 0.89%
siccmonte79 Dec 2005 481 50 0.84%
LUXURIOU$LAC Oct 2005 11,111 44 0.74%
76'_SCHWINN May 2006 7,387 43 0.72%
plague Jan 2005 2,911 41 0.69%
vengence Sep 2005 10,882 40 0.67%


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

HEY WUT UP EVERYONE!! SORRY I HAVEN'T BEEN HERE IN A LONG ASS TIME!!! BUT I'M BACK HOMIES... THIS IS A PIC OF MOST OF THE LOMPOC CHAPTER MEMBERS KICKIN' BACK TODAY AT RYON PARK FOR THE "CINCO DE MAYO" CELEBRATION HERE IN LOMPOC......


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@May 6 2007, 11:20 PM~7847721
> *HEY WUT UP EVERYONE!! SORRY I HAVEN'T BEEN HERE IN A LONG ASS TIME!!! BUT I'M BACK HOMIES... THIS IS A PIC OF MOST OF THE LOMPOC CHAPTER MEMBERS KICKIN' BACK TODAY AT RYON PARK FOR THE "CINCO DE MAYO" CELEBRATION HERE IN LOMPOC......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@May 6 2007, 09:20 PM~7847721
> *HEY WUT UP EVERYONE!! SORRY I HAVEN'T BEEN HERE IN A LONG ASS TIME!!! BUT I'M BACK HOMIES... THIS IS A PIC OF MOST OF THE LOMPOC CHAPTER MEMBERS KICKIN' BACK TODAY AT RYON PARK FOR THE "CINCO DE MAYO" CELEBRATION HERE IN LOMPOC......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tight..
a foo im gonna try and send oso some fenders for him to do for me okey...
cas he still owes me


----------



## NaturalHighII

DAM MONCHIS, ALL YOU NEEDED WAS THAT PLAQUE THAT IM HOLDING, LOL WAS UP WITH YOUR HOMIES ANY PLAQUES FOR THEM, IMM A PLACE AN ORDER, SO LET ME KNOW.


----------



## Aztecbike

ROGER CALL ME UP TOMORROW AFTER 3:30 OR IF NOT I WILL CALL YOU ...THERE WILL BE A MEETING AT 7 TOMORROW IN THE PARK FOR THE HOMIE RICARDO R.I.P HOPEFULLY U WILL BE READY TO ROLL!!!


----------



## TonyO




----------



## 817Lowrider

Aint no joke.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 7 2007, 12:54 PM~7850614
> *Aint no joke.
> *


To fuck with that smoke.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 7 2007, 01:00 PM~7850638
> *To fuck with that smoke.
> *


Go homie with something to poke


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

shut up juan.......
here some thing.........4 white walls dippin 100 spoke d's im swanging


----------



## sick six

hey any one have art # need to get some part back from him p.m. me if you can help me out


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@May 7 2007, 01:07 PM~7851508
> *shut up juan.......
> here some thing.........4 white walls dippin 100 spoke d's im swanging
> *


who's got 4 white walls and 100 spoke d'z i know jessie dont :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mortalkombat2

:biggrin:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 7 2007, 03:25 PM~7852493
> *who's got 4 white walls and 100 spoke d'z i know jessie dont :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


yes i do.....infact i got 144 spoke ......


----------



## eric ramos

ROGER I SERIOUSLY NEED THE SHIT TO BE DONE IT MIGHT BE UR WAY THIS WEEK OR NEXT WEEK FUKER I HAVE THE MONEY IN HAND 400 SMAKERS BITCH


----------



## NaturalHighII

alright eric, make it quick


----------



## eric ramos

ITS NOT MY FUALT FUKER ITS THE ENGRAVERS NOT MINES 
I SEND HIM OVERNITED A ENVELOPE OF 150 FOR HIM ON SATURDAY BUT IT SHOULD BE THERE TODAY OR SOMTIME THIS WEEK


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

eric...u hustle hustle hustle..keep it up so u can gt that diamond ready to shine in sd


----------



## eric ramos

bitch im borrin all of the cash from my parents ill pay them at the end of summer its like 750 that i borrowed


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by spikes805_@May 6 2007, 07:13 PM~7846962
> *fuked up fernando
> y u show every1 my neises tits...
> she gonna get mad at yo ass and try and fuk your gurl up watch......
> foo i cant believe u..lol
> *


EY DAWG, TELL YOUR NEICE WAS UP YOU KNOW. :biggrin: :0


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@May 6 2007, 09:27 PM~7847763
> *DAM MONCHIS, ALL YOU NEEDED WAS THAT PLAQUE THAT IM HOLDING, LOL WAS UP WITH YOUR HOMIES ANY PLAQUES FOR THEM, IMM A PLACE AN ORDER, SO LET ME KNOW.
> *


I KNOW FOOL! BUT U NEVER SENT ME THE PINCHE PLAQUE HOMIE!!!LOL... R U STILL GONNA SEND IT TO ME?? YEAH? :cheesy: LOL.... HIT ME UP FOOL... :uh:


----------



## 805CARLOS

HEY EVERYONE WASS UP WELL NOT MANY OF YOU NOW ME BUT MY NAME IS CARLOS AND IM BACK WASS UP ART HOWS LIFE BEEN!


----------



## Aztecbike

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 3 2007, 07:02 PM~7830089
> *VERY SAD DAY IN THE CLUB :angel: ....A VERY GOOD FRIEND OF MINE AND ,WE GREW UP TOGETHER IN THE CLUB AND A CAR CLUB MEMBER, HAS PASSED AWAY TODAY.....REST.IN.PEACE (AND ILL SEE YOU AGAIN WHEN MY TIME COMES).....HE WAS ALSO INVOLED IN -THE SICK ONE BRAND-...(CLOTHING) :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



As you all know RICARDO passed away on 5/3/2007, He was the son of HECOTR THEE ARTISTICS LOS ANGELES CHAPTER C.C. PRESIDENT. I'm asking for all of our chapter to come together and help out with whatever you can. or if you have any ideas to raise money?


----------



## sick six

hey art i know you see my p.m. were are my parts im tired of waiting i better have them by wednesday...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sick six_@May 8 2007, 10:39 AM~7857649
> *hey art i know you see my p.m. were are my parts im tired of waiting i better have them by wednesday...
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@May 6 2007, 09:20 PM~7847721
> *HEY WUT UP EVERYONE!! SORRY I HAVEN'T BEEN HERE IN A LONG ASS TIME!!! BUT I'M BACK HOMIES... THIS IS A PIC OF MOST OF THE LOMPOC CHAPTER MEMBERS KICKIN' BACK TODAY AT RYON PARK FOR THE "CINCO DE MAYO" CELEBRATION HERE IN LOMPOC......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tight :biggrin:  yea ey art was up with the shirts????


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 8 2007, 11:54 AM~7858946
> *
> *


my money?


----------



## lowlife-biker

:0 uffin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@May 7 2007, 11:27 PM~7856378
> *As you all know RICARDO passed away on 5/3/2007, He was the son of HECOTR THEE ARTISTICS LOS ANGELES CHAPTER C.C. PRESIDENT.  I'm asking for all of our chapter to come together and help out with whatever you can.  or if you have any ideas to raise money?
> *


Yeah, Just like angel said. We the LA chapter went out and supported the CC last night at a meeting, and they did support Hector woth some money, but as part of the club, I want the bike club to come together also and cooperate with this loss. So with whatever you guys can help out with, money wise please do so.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@May 8 2007, 05:05 AM~7854142
> *
> 
> *



Read yo PM.


----------



## spikes805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@May 8 2007, 01:27 AM~7856378
> *As you all know RICARDO passed away on 5/3/2007, He was the son of HECOTR THEE ARTISTICS LOS ANGELES CHAPTER C.C. PRESIDENT.  I'm asking for all of our chapter to come together and help out with whatever you can.  or if you have any ideas to raise money?
> *


make a show and sell things?


----------



## spikes805

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@May 6 2007, 09:24 PM~7847089
> *damn id suck her tits
> *


wat foo :angry: :angry:


----------



## spikes805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 6 2007, 09:32 PM~7847197
> *those some nice tits i wish i can grab them or somting to them
> *


wat u say :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

i said ur niece or wat evers has big tits n i would like to tit fuck her :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## spikes805

yo guys dont say shit like eric and the iotehr foo about my neaces tits :angry: :angry:


----------



## spikes805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 8 2007, 05:56 PM~7861274
> *i said ur niece or wat evers has big tits n i would like to tit fuck her :thumbsup: uffin:
> *


watch ur self if i ever c u bitch ass if ur afraid of zigs u better b afraid of me 2 bitch


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

HEY WUT UP HOMIES....


----------



## eric ramos

mira guey ppl talk shit about my sister all the damn time im used to it u should get used to it to 
yes ur nice has big tits yes but fuck its not like im a do wat i said we all just jokin with ya so dont trip n dont get but hurt that is some rules of the internet its mostly just jokin around


----------



## NaturalHighII

WAS UP PPL

HEY I GOT SOME 24s FOR SALE WITH TIRES

ONLY $1600


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by spikes805_@May 8 2007, 04:53 PM~7861252
> *make a show and sell things?
> *


u would have to put out money


i say have a car wash...make flyer...and have the car club posted up with their rides..or idk still thinking sum stuff


----------



## NaturalHighII

nah a car show is to much planning and all, money is needed now, a funeral doesnt wait homie


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 8 2007, 02:32 PM~7859186
> *my money?
> *


my moms money 5500 thats whats up


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 8 2007, 04:56 PM~7861274
> *i said ur niece or wat evers has big tits n i would like to tit fuck her :thumbsup: uffin:
> *


ill suck them hoes too... very nice tits


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by spikes805_@May 8 2007, 06:58 PM~7861285
> *watch ur self if i ever c u bitch ass if ur afraid of zigs u better b afraid of me 2 bitch
> *


A man you need to chill the fuck out talking like that. This is the fuck en internet.Your a club member, and that means you cant threaten other members. I don't know if you got a copy of our rules but you need to read them asap. Because calling out another club members is a definite violation. If you cant hang with what Eric says about your family members tits then you definably ain't gonna fit in here with the gay ass shit Arts says all the damn time. On the real homie. I would really be pist at my homie for tappen my family members ass and then posten nudes on the net.


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up ppl


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@May 7 2007, 03:48 PM~7852637
> *yes i do.....infact i got 144 spoke ......
> *


shut up...u dont got shit...jus like u said u had a 64 but that u didnt have pics cause someone jacked ur camera at the time...


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 8 2007, 11:21 PM~7864333
> *A man you need to chill the fuck out talking like that. This is the fuck en internet.Your a club member, and that means you cant threaten  other members. I don't know if you got a copy of our rules but you need to read them asap. Because calling out another club members is a definite violation. If you cant hang with what Eric says about your family members tits then you definably ain't gonna fit in here with the gay ass shit Arts says all the damn time. On the real homie. I would really be pist at my homie for tappen my family members ass and then posten nudes on the net.
> *


:rofl: talk to me dirty oh yea u kno u like taht :loco:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

q-vole homies.... hey Roger when r u gonna send me my frame & the plaque???


----------



## eric ramos

tu frame apenas wtf u showin in sd if u even going/????????


----------



## NaturalHighII

YOUR FRAME, WELL MAYBE IF YOU PAY FOR IT, PERO IT WAS GONNA GET DONE, JUST LIKE YOU SAID, BUT YOU NEVER SENT ANY MONEY SO HOW CAN IT GET WORKED ON. YOUR PLAQUE WELL SOEMTIME SOON, WITH THE LOSS IN THE CLUB, ALOT OF THINGS GOT ON HOLD.


----------



## NorCalLux

erics goin to get his ass beat up hahahaha


----------



## GrimReaper

will my bike have thing on it???????????????? hmmmmmmmm 
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h222/ell...17/IMG00021.jpg
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h222/ell...17/IMG00022.jpg


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@May 9 2007, 08:46 PM~7870517
> *will my bike have thing on it???????????????? hmmmmmmmm
> http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h222/ell...17/IMG00021.jpg
> http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h222/ell...17/IMG00022.jpg
> *


your gonna see a 2 piece fork for that


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

get a piston pump and make a club bike hopper


----------



## NaturalHighII

Ok you guys,.

Ricardo's funeral services will be held this Friday at 8AM. A couple car clubs will be there supporting Artistics during this loss, one to my knowledge is Elite CC. Also there will be coverage by Lowrider Magazine. So fam, I know you guys are far but whoever can comeoout and show some support, you guys are welcomed too.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@May 9 2007, 11:36 PM~7871934
> *Ok you guys,.
> 
> Ricardo's funeral services will be held this Friday at 8AM. A couple car clubs will be there supporting Artistics during this loss, one to my knowledge is Elite CC. Also there will be coverage by Lowrider Magazine. So fam, I know you guys are far but whoever can comeoout and show some support, you guys are welcomed too.
> *


If I was in Cali I would. RIP RICARDO


----------



## GrimReaper

The air trike might get em but the blue bike is a mayb


----------



## sick six

hey art wedesday came and gone and still no parts you logged in last night at 11 and still no response be a man and tell me if you have the parts or not


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sick six_@May 10 2007, 11:22 AM~7874733
> *hey art wedesday came and gone and still no parts you logged in last night at 11 and still no response be a man and tell me if you have the parts or not
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@May 9 2007, 09:36 PM~7871934
> *Ok you guys,.
> 
> Ricardo's funeral services will be held this Friday at 8AM. A couple car clubs will be there supporting Artistics during this loss, one to my knowledge is Elite CC. Also there will be coverage by Lowrider Magazine. So fam, I know you guys are far but whoever can comeoout and show some support, you guys are welcomed too.
> *


CLUB SHIRT OR DRESS FOR FUNERAL


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 8 2007, 11:21 PM~7864333
> *A man you need to chill the fuck out talking like that. This is the fuck en internet.Your a club member, and that means you cant threaten  other members. I don't know if you got a copy of our rules but you need to read them asap. Because calling out another club members is a definite violation. If you cant hang with what Eric says about your family members tits then you definably ain't gonna fit in here with the gay ass shit Arts says all the damn time. On the real homie. I would really be pist at my homie for tappen my family members ass and then posten nudes on the net.
> *


  THATS TRUE JUAN PM THAT FOO THE RULES


----------



## 817Lowrider

You gonna go huh?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

YEA I THINK IM GONNA GO SUPPORT DA FAMILY


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@May 10 2007, 11:31 AM~7874792
> *YEA I THINK IM GONNA GO SUPPORT DA FAMILY
> *


Thats what's up


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 10 2007, 09:31 AM~7874794
> *Thats what's up
> *


U KNO IT DOG.....EY WATS UP WIT THAT SPIKES FOO


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@May 10 2007, 11:32 AM~7874798
> *U KNO IT DOG.....EY WATS UP WIT THAT SPIKES FOO
> *


I dont know dude poped off at eric for saying he liked his family members tits.
threatning to kick his ass and shit. So I called him out on that shit


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 10 2007, 09:33 AM~7874809
> *I dont know dude poped off at eric for saying he liked his family members tits.
> threatning to kick his ass and shit. So I called him out on that shit
> *


WTF WE FAMILY
WHY HE MAD AT ERIC
ZIGS DUMBASS POSTED THEM


----------



## sick six

> _Originally posted by sick six_@May 10 2007, 09:22 AM~7874733
> *hey art wedesday came and gone and still no parts you logged in last night at 11 and still no response be a man and tell me if you have the parts or not
> *


? still waiting


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@May 10 2007, 11:34 AM~7874815
> *WTF WE FAMILY
> WHY HE MAD AT ERIC
> ZIGS DUMBASS POSTED THEM
> *


thats what I said


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@May 10 2007, 08:29 AM~7874781
> *CLUB SHIRT OR DRESS FOR FUNERAL
> *



imma dress as usual for a funeral but if the 63 is ready, ill take it


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by sick six_@May 10 2007, 09:14 AM~7875069
> *? still waiting
> *


ey check it out homie, we got some stuff going down right in the fam right now, so i dont think youll have your parts soon, i had em before him, the ones for a 26" schwinn right


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## Spankz

hey peps wat ever happen to zigs


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup yall


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## 817Lowrider

what cha been up too fool


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

sup ppl hows every one?


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY ANGEL MY POP'S DIDNT LET ME GO


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

popowned jk man you ready for SD......i havent even registered....can i pay at the door?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@May 10 2007, 07:34 PM~7874815
> *
> *



READ YO PM


----------



## Spankz

HWY ZIG I JUST GOT THE PARTS THANKZ :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@May 11 2007, 10:44 AM~7883304
> *HWY ZIG I JUST GOT THE PARTS THANKZ :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


cool...
and yea i havnt been on cas my mom grounded me..lol.
and im at skool usin it......
lol
well try and b on later..
lates


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@May 9 2007, 09:46 PM~7870517
> *will my bike have thing on it???????????????? hmmmmmmmm
> http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h222/ell...17/IMG00021.jpg
> http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h222/ell...17/IMG00022.jpg
> *


I DONT NO HMMMMMMMMM


----------



## OSO 805

was up fools i berly sent my shit to pomona to get cromed yesterday


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@May 11 2007, 03:25 PM~7884119
> *cool...
> and yea i havnt been on cas my mom grounded me..lol.
> and im at skool usin it......
> lol
> well try and b on later..
> lates
> *


wat u do she got u spankin the monkey jp lol


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by spikes805_@May 8 2007, 04:58 PM~7861285
> *watch ur self if i ever c u bitch ass if ur afraid of zigs u better b afraid of me 2 bitch
> *


shut up lame ass....lol
u know u aint touph...lol
na j/p
kik it foo we all playin aroun


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@May 10 2007, 09:34 AM~7874815
> *WTF WE FAMILY
> WHY HE MAD AT ERIC
> ZIGS DUMBASS POSTED THEM
> *


foo u better chill 2....
i told him we jus playin and i already talked 2 him..
i told him if he didnt like it he can quit and he said na hell chill....
so jus drop this shit already...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@May 9 2007, 05:35 PM~7870020
> *YOUR FRAME, WELL MAYBE IF YOU PAY FOR IT, PERO IT WAS GONNA GET DONE, JUST LIKE YOU SAID, BUT YOU NEVER SENT ANY MONEY SO HOW CAN IT GET WORKED ON. YOUR PLAQUE WELL SOEMTIME SOON, WITH THE LOSS IN THE CLUB, ALOT OF THINGS GOT ON HOLD.
> *


ALRIGHT IT'S ALL COOL... I'LL HIT U UP LATERZ...


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@May 11 2007, 06:45 PM~7885126
> *foo u better chill 2....
> i told him we jus playin and i already talked 2 him..
> i told him if he didnt like it he can quit and he said na hell chill....
> so jus drop this shit already...
> *


dont tell me club gonna start splittin again lol


----------



## NaturalHighII

SUP PUTOS


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY, SPIKES AND ZIGS, CHILL OUT HOMIES, YEHA ZIGS POSTED THAT PIC A WHILE BACK BUT LIKE HE SAID THAT GIRL ALRADY KNOWS ITS ON HERE AND SHE AINT TRIPPING NO MORE. SPIKES WELL CHILL OUT HOMIE, ITS JUST A PICTURE, NO TE VAS A GANAR NADA CON QUERER PELEAR, YOU KNOW. AND DONT BE CALLING OUT PEOPLE LIKE THAT, THAT JUST PUTS YOU A STEP CLOSER TO BEING OUT OF THE CLUB.


----------



## eric ramos

titisssssssss

oh yea i havent had internet for 3 days ccus an idot crashed with the telephone box shit n they had to fix it n shit n it was borrin
n oh yea im fuked yay


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

ahhahahahah ur funny eric


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

sup putos.....can we pay at the door in SD?


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah you can pay at the door, but i think its $30


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@May 12 2007, 12:44 PM~7889615
> *yeah you can pay at the door, but i think its $30
> *


$30 4 SURE HOMIE...CUZ I DIDNT PRE PAY I FORGOT


----------



## eric ramos

i dont kno if im a make it yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 12 2007, 12:58 PM~7889663
> *i dont kno if im a make it yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> *


WHY I HAVENT CALLED U SO THATS NOT AN EXCUSS THIS TYME


----------



## eric ramos

fuck ur self its cus of me 
n evry thing is going wrong rite now so i dont even think im a make it in time shit is fuked up down to the wire if i make it im a go to church for the rest of the year every sunday :rofl: no kid cus only a damn miracle make me get on time


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@May 12 2007, 12:03 PM~7889436
> *EY, SPIKES AND ZIGS, CHILL OUT HOMIES, YEHA ZIGS POSTED THAT PIC A WHILE BACK BUT LIKE HE SAID THAT GIRL ALRADY KNOWS ITS ON HERE AND SHE AINT TRIPPING NO MORE. SPIKES WELL CHILL OUT HOMIE, ITS JUST A PICTURE, NO TE VAS A GANAR NADA CON QUERER PELEAR, YOU KNOW. AND DONT BE CALLING OUT PEOPLE LIKE THAT, THAT JUST PUTS YOU A STEP CLOSER TO BEING OUT OF THE CLUB.
> *


----------



## eric ramos

weres artie damnit i havent seen him in the longest time 
or casper i miss ya lilnigas


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 12 2007, 02:16 PM~7889908
> *weres artie damnit i havent seen him in the longest time
> or casper i miss ya lilnigas
> *


watup foo


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@May 12 2007, 11:49 AM~7889634
> *$30 4 SURE HOMIE...CUZ I DIDNT PRE PAY I FORGOT
> *


YOU CAN STILL PRE REG, UNTIL MAY 18, SO WHOEVER IS SHOWING PRE REG NOW. ITS $20 NOW, AND $30 AT THE DOOR, WITH I THINK 3 WRISTBANDS. SO WHOS READY FOR SD?


----------



## eric ramos

sup fuken zigs wats new wit ur shit i bet u have shit not like me that i dont have shit :rofl: yay


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 12 2007, 02:29 PM~7889966
> *sup fuken zigs wats new wit ur shit i bet u have shit not like me that i dont have shit :rofl: yay
> *


hha na still need to order some shit,...


----------



## eric ramos

fuck you then 
ill send u my frame for u to show it ?????????????????




























fuck na i dont trust ya :rofl: 
im fukein going fuken insane cant u tell????? :banghead:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 12 2007, 02:37 PM~7890013
> *fuck you then
> ill send u my frame for u to show it ?????????????????
> fuck na i dont trust ya :rofl:
> im fukein going fuken insane cant u tell????? :banghead:
> *


lol
lame ass


----------



## Spankz

zig u ever got ur frame done that u told me bout


----------



## eric ramos

no guey im not lame fuck damn it fuck 
fuck
fuck
2 or 3 weeks left fuck fuck sd im not going to make i bitchessssssssss knock on wood ( thump Thump) ( knock ) knock ) :loco:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@May 12 2007, 02:47 PM~7890065
> *zig u ever got ur frame done that u told me bout
> *


na
not yet


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@May 12 2007, 02:52 PM~7890092
> *na
> not yet
> *


LAMO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 12 2007, 03:08 PM~7890161
> *LAMO!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


fuk u...lol :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 12 2007, 02:16 PM~7889908
> *weres artie damnit i havent seen him in the longest time
> or casper i miss ya lilnigas
> *


I KNOW WHAT HAPPENED TO CASPER HAVENT HEARED OF HIM IN A WILE...


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

SO IS EVERY 1 SHOWING TO SD?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 12 2007, 05:06 PM~7890592
> *SO IS EVERY 1 SHOWING TO SD?
> *


yea ima try and make it their...
i think i might not have a ride tho


----------



## eric ramos

yes i kno about casper :rofl: stupid huh 
he called me in the moring but i was aslsep hahaaha
so was up with ya jr anything new?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@May 12 2007, 05:07 PM~7890600
> *yea ima try and make it their...
> i think i might not have a ride tho
> *


show us ur girls chi chis :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 12 2007, 05:11 PM~7890615
> *show us ur girls chi chis :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


STFU ALREADY DAWG...
ITS OLD NEWS HOMIE :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@May 12 2007, 05:13 PM~7890620
> *STFU ALREADY DAWG...
> ITS OLD NEWS HOMIE :uh:
> *


huh what u mean...u've already showed ur girls tits on here????


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@May 12 2007, 05:13 PM~7890620
> *STFU ALREADY DAWG...
> ITS OLD NEWS HOMIE :uh:
> *


calm down before i go down there and slap u...i was jus messin and i dont know what the fuck u talking about "old news"?? :uh: :uh:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 12 2007, 05:17 PM~7890637
> *calm down before i go down there and slap u...i was jus messin and i dont know what the fuck u talking about "old news"?? :uh:  :uh:
> *


HOMIE I POSTED THAT SHIT ALONG TIME AGO AND WE ROPED THE SUBJECT ABOUT IT YESTURDAY...
SO DONT BRING IT UP...
ONLY ERIC CAN BECAS HE DONT GET NONE...LOL


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: tru


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@May 12 2007, 05:19 PM~7890643
> *HOMIE I POSTED THAT SHIT ALONG TIME AGO AND WE ROPED THE SUBJECT ABOUT IT YESTURDAY...
> SO DONT BRING IT UP...
> ONLY ERIC CAN BECAS HE DONT GET NONE...LOL
> *


Homie still dont know what the fuck ur talking about...I jus said i wanted to see ur girls tits (wich i do) so take that dildo out cause i think it's too far in ur puss and it's gettin u all pissy :angry:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 12 2007, 05:26 PM~7890678
> *Homie still dont know what the fuck ur talking about...I jus said i wanted to see ur girls tits (wich i do) so take that dildo out cause i think it's too far in ur puss and it's gettin u all pissy :angry:
> *


wow....... :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@May 12 2007, 05:39 PM~7890740
> *wow....... :uh:
> *


what the fuck u guys talking about anyways that it's old news?? :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 12 2007, 04:25 PM~7890670
> *:rofl: tru
> *


reply to my pms biotch!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

hey eric how much did it cost for your faced forks? jw


----------



## eric ramos

dirt cheap y


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

just wondering they look good homie


----------



## speedy187

sup everybody how yall doin hows ur bikes n what happen with casper erica


----------



## eric ramos

really well ijust bought the supplies schwinn dude 
raul made thm for me like a birth day presnt 1 year ago


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

thats cool. i just sent noe a money order for his forks. cant wait to get them


----------



## eric ramos

whos forks???????????


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

noe from txas


----------



## eric ramos

OOK
RAUL IS SOCIOSBCPREZ IN LAYIT LOW I DONT ACLL HIM BY HIS USER SINCE I KNO HIM FOR ABOUT A YEAR 
HE MADE MY MODS N PARTS


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

i see ive seen his topics hes good. i havent posted much but i think i know who to trust thats why i sent noe the money


----------



## eric ramos

OH FOR SURE NOE IS HELLA LEGIT HE WONT RIP OF SHIT HE SHOWED ME THIS SITE FROM ANOTHER FORUME SHIT N MY LIFE HASENT BEEN THE SAME SINCE HAHAH


----------



## GrimReaper

sup homies 
ill b on MTV 3 wit my bikes from june 3 to july 24 if i remeber right it will b like a commercial


----------



## eric ramos

whopeeeeeeeeee dooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## GrimReaper

fuk u hoodrat


----------



## eric ramos

U LIKALOTOFDICK

N IM GOING CRAZY CRAZY CREALZY NO SHIT FOR SD YAY NONE SHIT PUTOS YAYAYAYAYYAYAYAYYAYAYAYAY ARTIE GOING TO BE MAD :tears: :twak: >>>>> ME


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 13 2007, 01:37 PM~7894503
> *U LIKALOTOFDICK
> 
> N IM GOING CRAZY CRAZY CREALZY NO SHIT FOR SD YAY NONE SHIT PUTOS YAYAYAYAYYAYAYAYYAYAYAYAY ARTIE GOING TO BE MAD :tears: :twak: >>>>> ME
> *


great.


----------



## eric ramos

:biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@May 13 2007, 12:35 PM~7893314
> *sup homies
> ill b on MTV 3 wit my bikes from june 3 to july 24 if i remeber right it will b like a commercial
> *


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

fuck u grim


----------



## NaturalHighII

CALMADO PINCHE VICTOR, GUESS WHAT PUTOS, I JUST DROPPED $500 ON A FUCKING TV FOR MY CAR.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@May 13 2007, 09:22 PM~7897094
> *CALMADO PINCHE VICTOR, GUESS WHAT PUTOS, I JUST DROPPED $500 ON A FUCKING TV FOR MY CAR.
> *


dammm baller...


----------



## eric ramos

o si y u bicycleta 
?????


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 13 2007, 09:27 PM~7897130
> *o si y u bicycleta
> ?????
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

pos big baller on a tv dont care about his wikla pos i ges he dont


----------



## ogloko

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 13 2007, 01:37 PM~7894503
> *U LIKALOTOFDICK
> 
> N IM GOING CRAZY CRAZY CREALZY NO SHIT FOR SD YAY NONE SHIT PUTOS YAYAYAYAYYAYAYAYYAYAYAYAY ARTIE GOING TO BE MAD :tears: :twak: >>>>> ME
> *


no i wont......just keep working


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## NaturalHighII

I CARE ABOUT IT AN ALL, PERO PRETTY SOON IM NOT GONNA BE ABLE TO DO WHAT I WANTED TO BECAUSE IMMA HAVE TO PAY A MONTHLY CAR PAYMENT. IMMA KEEP MINES NICE AND SIMPLE. NOTHING CRAZY.


----------



## NaturalHighII

LOOK THIS IS THE ONE I BOUGHT, ONE TV DOWN, 2 TO GO. GOOD THING I ALREADY HAVE THE REST OF MY SYSTEM, NEXT ONT HE LIST IS SOEM RIMS


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by ogloko_@May 13 2007, 08:45 PM~7897246
> *no i wont......just keep working
> *


WHY DO YOU HAVE A NEW PRO? TRYIGN TO STAY AWAY FROM SOMEONE O QUE?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

OK I GOT GO PERMISION TO MAKE A WEB PAGE FOR THE CLUB..IM DOIN IT FOR A SKOOL PROJECT..OK LET ME KNO WAT U GUYS WAT IN IT..I ALREADY KNO TO PUT BONES IN..MZSEXIA CURLY ALL THE CHAPTERS...WANT TO KNO WAT U GUYS WANT ITS A CLUB PAGE SO LMK...PM ME UR IDEAS OR JUST POST THEM UP, IMMA TRY AND GET EVERYONE'S IDEA IN THE PAGE...LMK GUYS THANK...LMK ME KNO BY 2 NYTE SO I CAN START ON IT TOMORO K THANKS :biggrin:   :cheesy: 

VIK


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@May 14 2007, 08:38 AM~7899567
> *OK I GOT GO PERMISION TO MAKE A WEB PAGE FOR THE CLUB..IM DOIN IT FOR A SKOOL PROJECT..OK LET ME KNO WAT U GUYS WAT IN IT..I ALREADY KNO TO PUT BONES IN..MZSEXIA CURLY ALL THE CHAPTERS...WANT TO KNO WAT U GUYS WANT ITS A CLUB PAGE SO LMK...PM ME UR IDEAS OR JUST POST THEM UP, IMMA TRY AND GET EVERYONE'S IDEA IN THE PAGE...LMK GUYS THANK...LMK ME KNO BY 2 NYTE SO I CAN START ON IT TOMORO K THANKS :biggrin:      :cheesy:
> 
> VIK
> *


I HAD ACTUALLY STARTED ON ONE BUT NEVER FINISHED IT

HERE


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

OSO IM GONNA SEND U A DESIGN LMK WAT U THINK


----------



## GrimReaper

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: GrimReaper, THEE ARTISTICS
happy bday bro THEE ARTISTICS


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by ogloko_@May 13 2007, 09:45 PM~7897246
> *no i wont......just keep working
> *


i failed evrey one in the club
my self
n some lay itlow mebers byt no makin it in time for sure next year im a kik ass dont worry about it just that problems come n go rite but im sorry artie u kno i was tryin my best but i ges it wat not enough :tears:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 14 2007, 05:45 PM~7902220
> *i failed evrey one in the club
> my self
> n some lay itlow mebers byt no makin it in time for sure next year im a kik ass dont worry about it just that problems come n go rite but im sorry artie u kno i was tryin my best but i ges it wat not enough :tears:
> *


DAMN it eric. I am tired of hearing the same story. :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

what exactly happend?


----------



## eric ramos

engraver never came tru fuck it tho\


----------



## NaturalHighII

oh what you mean, te chingo?


----------



## eric ramos

no not exactly he had to much shit to do he did not finish my shit for it to be in time for the plater with u


----------



## ozzylowrider

Dam Eric, who cares you tried to get shit done in time, its not your fault that shit isnt done on time. Just wait till another show and bust out with everything done


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

yes props for trying...............................................loser


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@May 14 2007, 05:36 PM~7901673
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: GrimReaper, THEE ARTISTICS
> happy bday bro THEE ARTISTICS
> *


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

thanks homie...... uffin:


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@May 14 2007, 06:24 PM~7903300
> *yes props for trying...............................................loser
> *


hhahaha eric is a fuckin loser


----------



## Spankz

hahahahahaha eric loser hahahahahahahahah naw jp im bored


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@May 14 2007, 09:38 AM~7899567
> *OK I GOT GO PERMISION TO MAKE A WEB PAGE FOR THE CLUB..IM DOIN IT FOR A SKOOL PROJECT..OK LET ME KNO WAT U GUYS WAT IN IT..I ALREADY KNO TO PUT BONES IN..MZSEXIA CURLY ALL THE CHAPTERS...WANT TO KNO WAT U GUYS WANT ITS A CLUB PAGE SO LMK...PM ME UR IDEAS OR JUST POST THEM UP, IMMA TRY AND GET EVERYONE'S IDEA IN THE PAGE...LMK GUYS THANK...LMK ME KNO BY 2 NYTE SO I CAN START ON IT TOMORO K THANKS :biggrin:      :cheesy:
> 
> VIK
> *


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@May 14 2007, 06:07 PM~7903145
> *Dam Eric, who cares you tried to get shit done in time, its not your fault that shit isnt done on time. Just wait till another show and bust out with  everything done
> *


:tears: yes its my fualt


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

poor eric


----------



## eric ramos

u dont have shit nither huh 
sd came out to be gay i ges


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 14 2007, 08:41 PM~7904788
> *u dont have shit nither huh
> sd came out to be gay i ges
> *


i got a bike


----------



## eric ramos

no shit but not the won u wana bust out cus **** brobly still has it?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

fuck it eric you tried and we all know that. take your time and finish it and bust out and fuck up the competition when its ready. 

im probly gonna bust out next year too since im to behind. i tried hard too. but im just going to take my time and build it right the first time. fuck it my time will come and so will yours.


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY ERIC, TELL HIM LIKE THIS, YOU CHARGED ME A PRICE AND GAVE ME A DATE, EITHER YOU RETURN MY MONEY AND PARTS OR GIVE ME A DISCOUNT. YOUEVEN BORROWED MONEY FROM EVERYONE IN YOUR FAMILY TO COME DOWN. THATS JUST NOT RIGHT


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@May 14 2007, 09:51 PM~7905416
> *EY ERIC, TELL HIM LIKE THIS, YOU CHARGED ME A PRICE AND GAVE ME A DATE, EITHER YOU RETURN MY MONEY AND PARTS OR GIVE ME A DISCOUNT. YOUEVEN BORROWED MONEY FROM EVERYONE IN YOUR FAMILY TO COME DOWN. THATS JUST NOT RIGHT
> *


x10000000000  :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Just got done fixing my nefews bike, again! :uh: hopefully he does not fuck it up again


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 14 2007, 09:40 PM~7905784
> *Just got done fixing my nefews bike, again!  :uh: hopefully he does not fuck it up again
> *


what he do.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 15 2007, 08:51 AM~7906879
> *what he do.
> *


striped the neck and flatten the tires. :uh: . EZ stuff just happens to often


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 15 2007, 08:44 AM~7907916
> *striped the neck and flatten the tires. :uh: . EZ stuff just happens to often
> *


why did he fuck with it? make the lil ***** fix it himself.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 15 2007, 11:52 AM~7907966
> *why did he fuck with it? make the lil ***** fix it himself.
> *


Man the other day I told him I was gonna get him some new fenders for his lowlow and he told me. I dont even want a lowrider bike. I almost teared up :tears: I was like at your age I would have killed for a lowrider bike :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 15 2007, 08:56 AM~7907988
> *Man the other day I told him I was gonna get him some new fenders for his lowlow and he told me. I dont even want a lowrider bike. I almost teared up :tears: I was like at your age I would have killed for a lowrider bike :angry:
> *


thats fucked up. i started out with a rusty pos bike and i was hella happy i got it. wish i would of started with a bike your nephew got. he dont apreciate shit.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 15 2007, 08:44 AM~7907916
> * flatten the tires. :uh: .
> *


 he tried to make it lower. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 15 2007, 12:00 PM~7908012
> *thats fucked up. i started out with a rusty pos bike and i was hella happy i got it. wish i would of started with a bike your nephew got. he dont apreciate shit.
> *


I know I have given 2 of my nefews bikes and am working on the 3rd bike for my other nefew.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 15 2007, 09:11 AM~7908087
> *I know I have given 2 of my nefews bikes and am working on the 3rd bike for my other nefew.
> *


----------



## Spankz

shit hope that dont happen to me ...........we took my 7 year old newphew to a car show a while bak n sum of us took bike n my lil newphew told me that he wants 2 be like his uncles n have a bike n car 1 day..........so i decided to build him 1


----------



## eric ramos

roger fuck it im a give him till middle of june then im a call him cus i have to have patience with a bizzy man like that
n the borrin from ebery one was for plating cus its a left nut  yea dude :cheesy:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

whos doing your engraving eric


----------



## eric ramos

wim from wims grafixs in nor cal 
the owner of lil heartbreaker


----------



## NorCalLux

bahaha he only likes nor cal folks n fucks the rest


----------



## eric ramos

im gettin big rich on ur ass only members or ppl whos is postin somting productive can post here u dip puto shit


----------



## NorCalLux

go n tell u fuckin cry baby bitch


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@May 15 2007, 04:50 PM~7911155
> *bahaha he only likes nor cal folks  n fucks the rest
> *


he didnt want to engrave my parts when i asked.


----------



## GrimReaper

WATS GUD FOOLS 
I STR8 BUSTED MY ASS 2DAY WIT MY HARO THE 3PC CRANK WERE THE PEDAL GOS SNAPED ON ME I WENT ROLLIN AND THE BIKE WAS FLIPIN OVER ME N SHIT HEARS A PIX


----------



## eric ramos

por pendejo good thing u dont ride kur blu bike cus if that shti been happen the bondo been craked already


----------



## GrimReaper

hellllz ya i can ride em cuzx they keep tryin to rob em


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup people I hate work


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

OK LOOK HOMIE'S I GOT THIS SO FAR FOR OUR PAGE AT ELSE DO I PUT IM STUCK

THIS PAGE IS BROUHT TO YOU BY 

THEE ARTISITCS BIKE CLUB.

WE ARE SPREADING FROM COAST TO COAST. WE HAVE MANY BIKE CLUB CHAPTERS. ALL THESE CHAPTERS ARE REPRESENTING THE CLUB TO THE FULLEST. THE CHAPTERS ARE VENTURA COUNTY,ORANGE COUNTY,LOMPOC COUNTY,LOS ANGELES COUNTY,RIVERSIDE COUNTY,ARIZONA,TEXAS,NEW MEXICO,NEW YORK. WE ALSO HAVE A COUPLE SPONSOURS THAT HELP US OUT ALOT. THEY SHOW US SOME LOVE AND WE SHOW THEM SOME LOVE. 

ONE OF OUR SPONSOURS IS BONE COLLECTOR, HE IS LOCATED IN NEW YORK. HE IS CURANTLY MAKING AND MODIFIYING THE LOWRIDING GAME. HE IS ALSO CHANGING THE STYLE OF THE PARTS TO CRAZY AND YET RADICAL. THIS GUY IS ONE OF OUR BIGEST SPONSOURS.


----------



## 817Lowrider

throw some editing in there.


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

SO WHO IS GOING TO SD 4 SURE.....I SENT MY PRE-REG ON MONDAY AND RESERVED MY HOTEL ROOM 2...SO IMA BE THERE 4 SURE REPRESENTING TO THE FULLEST OF MY ABILITIES...


----------



## NaturalHighII

sounds good vic


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

THANKS ROGER I EDITED IT AFTER I POSTED THAT...I BOOKED MY ROOM TO, JUST NEED TO TALK TO ART BOUT THE PRE-REG THING


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

i wanna pre reg man where can i go to pre reg.....i'll find my hotel room there in the spot...


----------



## eric ramos

prereg ended today stupid jessssssse 
i just wish i could of made it :tears:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

oh well i'll pay at the door...


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@May 16 2007, 05:52 PM~7919056
> *oh well i'll pay at the door...
> *


how much yall payn for your hotel rooms


----------



## eric ramos

money 
unless u go to like a motel 8 its like 40 to 80 a nite


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 15 2007, 06:54 PM~7911625
> *he didnt want to engrave my parts when i asked.
> *


Cause you dont have any parts to engrave.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@May 16 2007, 09:44 AM~7915825
> *OK LOOK HOMIE'S I GOT THIS SO FAR FOR OUR PAGE AT ELSE DO I PUT IM STUCK
> 
> THIS PAGE IS BROUHT TO YOU BY
> 
> THEE ARTISITCS BIKE CLUB.
> 
> WE ARE SPREADING FROM COAST TO COAST. WE HAVE MANY BIKE CLUB CHAPTERS. ALL THESE CHAPTERS ARE REPRESENTING THE CLUB TO THE FULLEST. THE CHAPTERS ARE VENTURA COUNTY,ORANGE COUNTY,LOMPOC COUNTY,LOS ANGELES COUNTY,RIVERSIDE COUNTY,ARIZONA,TEXAS,NEW MEXICO,NEW YORK. WE ALSO HAVE A COUPLE SPONSOURS THAT HELP US OUT ALOT. THEY SHOW US SOME LOVE AND WE SHOW THEM SOME LOVE.
> 
> ONE OF OUR SPONSOURS IS BONE COLLECTOR, HE IS LOCATED IN NEW YORK. HE IS CURANTLY MAKING AND MODIFIYING THE LOWRIDING GAME. HE IS ALSO CHANGING THE STYLE OF THE PARTS TO CRAZY AND YET RADICAL. THIS GUY IS ONE OF OUR BIGEST SPONSOURS.
> *


Except for casper.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 16 2007, 06:06 PM~7919157
> *Except for casper.
> *


homie im representin over here with or without casper dawg....


----------



## eric ramos

werd even for caser?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 16 2007, 06:06 PM~7919157
> *Except for casper.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@May 16 2007, 05:11 PM~7918780
> *i wanna pre reg man where can i go to pre reg.....i'll find my hotel room there in the spot...
> *


go to lowridermagazine.com...and print out a pre-reg form...deadline is on the 18th aslong as u send it on the 18th u r still pre-reg...postdated.....so do it today and send it out tommorow in first class to be sure....


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@May 16 2007, 06:03 PM~7919127
> *how much yall payn for your hotel rooms
> *


WE SPLIT IT BETWEEN 3 GUYS SO WE EACH PAYED LIKE 44 DOLLAR IT WAS LIKE 120 4 A 2 BED ROOM FOR 1 NIGHT.....


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@May 16 2007, 06:09 PM~7919187
> *homie im representin over here with or without casper dawg....
> *


WHERE IS CASPER HE'S OUR PRESIDENT 4 OUR CHAPTER AND I HAVENT HEARED A WORD FROM HIM...???? :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 16 2007, 08:05 PM~7919144
> *Cause you dont have any parts to engrave.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GrimReaper

u sell thos juan


----------



## eric ramos

fuck ur couch nigas im in detention n skool yo :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@May 17 2007, 10:04 AM~7922656
> *u sell thos juan
> *


I just bought them ones a 69 and the the green is a 66


----------



## eric ramos

danm u wana be like schwinn66 huh


----------



## GrimReaper

want to sell a 20'


----------



## eric ramos

stfu u have more then enough already dont get greedy 
u lil bitch


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## eric ramos

wow long time no see buddy :wave: hows shit with ur lady /?????


----------



## NaturalHighII

OK EVERYONE THERE WILL BE SOME AVAILABLE INFO TO THE WHOLE CLUB IN A LITTLE WHILE, ART MIGHT BEAT ME TO IT. AND FOR THOSE ATTENDING SD, PRE-REG NOW. OR ATLEAST HAVE IT POST DATED BY TOMORROW. THE DEADLINE IS TOMMORROW.OH AND ONE MORE THING, FOR ALL OF YOU GUYS, I WANNA HAVE INFO READY WHENEVER I NEED IT, SO EVERYONE PM ME THERE NAME,ADDRESS, AND PHONE #, EMAIL IF POSSIBLE TOO.


----------



## eric ramos

que?


----------



## spikes805

i just finish taking a big ass dump and i 







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

werd


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@May 17 2007, 04:06 PM~7925967
> *
> *


Hey Isaiah what's the word on my frame?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

heu juan wat size


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos+May 17 2007, 06:03 PM~7925952-->
> 
> 
> 
> stfu u have more then enough already dont get greedy
> u lil bitch
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you can never have 2 many schwinn erc. and these are not for sale they are gifts to potential TX members
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BABOSO HYDROS_@May 17 2007, 09:21 PM~7927220
> *heu juan wat size
> *


20 inch still looking for you bro


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 17 2007, 08:45 PM~7927708
> *you can never have 2 many schwinn erc. and these are not for sale they are gifts to potential TX members
> 20 inch still looking for you bro
> *


k kk thanks


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 17 2007, 07:45 PM~7927708
> *you can never have 2 many schwinn erc. and these are not for sale they are gifts to potential TX members
> 20 inch still looking for you bro
> *


NOW THIS IS A BAD ASS MEMBER, MAKE SURE THEYRE DEDICATED THOUGH


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@May 17 2007, 11:37 PM~7928066
> *NOW THIS IS A BAD ASS MEMBER, MAKE SURE THEYRE DEDICATED THOUGH
> *


Hell yeah roger we do it big here in TX.
looking out for my potential brothers


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@May 17 2007, 07:12 PM~7926412
> *OK EVERYONE THERE WILL BE SOME AVAILABLE INFO TO THE WHOLE CLUB IN A LITTLE WHILE, ART MIGHT BEAT ME TO IT. AND FOR THOSE ATTENDING SD, PRE-REG NOW.  OR ATLEAST HAVE IT POST DATED BY TOMORROW. THE DEADLINE IS TOMMORROW.OH AND ONE MORE THING, FOR ALL OF YOU GUYS, I WANNA HAVE INFO READY WHENEVER I NEED IT, SO EVERYONE PM ME THERE NAME,ADDRESS, AND PHONE #, EMAIL IF POSSIBLE TOO.
> *


PM sent


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@May 17 2007, 07:12 PM~7926412
> *OK EVERYONE THERE WILL BE SOME AVAILABLE INFO TO THE WHOLE CLUB IN A LITTLE WHILE, ART MIGHT BEAT ME TO IT. AND FOR THOSE ATTENDING SD, PRE-REG NOW.  OR ATLEAST HAVE IT POST DATED BY TOMORROW. THE DEADLINE IS TOMMORROW.OH AND ONE MORE THING, FOR ALL OF YOU GUYS, I WANNA HAVE INFO READY WHENEVER I NEED IT, SO EVERYONE PM ME THERE NAME,ADDRESS, AND PHONE #, EMAIL IF POSSIBLE TOO.
> *


whats going down art


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 17 2007, 11:18 PM~7928321
> *whats going down art
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 18 2007, 12:32 AM~7928391
> *:dunno:
> *


nevermind


----------



## Lil Spanks

im going to dallas in a month or sooner so vist bicth


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 18 2007, 12:39 AM~7928420
> *im going to dallas in a month or sooner so visit bitch
> *


where you gonna be at? swing buy and I will get you so fucked up.
Bring my shirt. and victor cus he is a pussy and I love pussy.
Oh. What you coming for?


----------



## NaturalHighII

FOR THAT PINSTRIPING JOB YOU TOLD ME ABOUT


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@May 17 2007, 11:42 PM~7928431
> *FOR THAT PINSTRIPING JOB YOU TOLD ME ABOUT
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 18 2007, 12:43 AM~7928438
> *:yes:
> *


Take my frame back with you and stripe it for me. I will give you that badge while your here


----------



## Lil Spanks

:yes: ight im out


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 18 2007, 01:43 AM~7928438
> *:yes:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 18 2007, 12:45 AM~7928450
> *:yes: ight im out
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

im off to vallejo........ :wave: :wave: :wave: lil guy i see you pinche grenudo.....


----------



## noe_from_texas

que onda guys


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@May 18 2007, 02:58 AM~7929050
> *im off to vallejo........ :wave:  :wave:  :wave: lil guy i see you pinche grenudo.....
> *


:cheesy: what you doing out here fool?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

<FONT SIZE=2 COLOR BLACK>THIS PAGE IS BROUHT TO YOU BY <B FONT SIZE=2 COLOR=YELLOW>THEE ARTISITCS BIKE CLUB.<FONT SIZE=2 COLOR=DARK GREY> WE ARE SPREADING FROM COAST TO COAST. WE HAVE MANY BIKE CLUB CHAPTERS. ALL THESE CHAPTERS ARE REPRESENTING THE CLUB TO THE FULLEST. THE CHAPTERS ARE
<FONT SIZE=2 COLOR=GREEN>VENTURA COUNTY,ORANGE COUNTY,LOMPOC COUNTY,LOS ANGELES COUNTY,RIVERSIDE COUNTY,ARIZONA,TEXAS,NEW MEXICO,NEW YORK. <FONT SIZE=2 COLOR=BLUE>WE ALSO HAVE A COUPLE SPONSORS THAT HELP US OUT ALOT. THEY SHOW US SOME LOVE AND WE SHOW THEM SOME LOVE. 

<FONT SIZE=2 COLOR=BLACK>ONE OF OUR SPONSORS IS BONE COLLECTOR, HE IS LOCATED IN NEW YORK. HE IS CURANTLY MAKING AND MODIFIYING THE LOWRIDING GAME. HE IS ALSO CHANGING THE STYLE OF THE PARTS TO CRAZY AND YET RADICAL STYLE. THIS GUY HAS HIS OWN STYLE OF TWIST WITCH IS CALLED D-TWIST.THIS TWIST HAS ITS OWN UNIQUE LOOK TO IT, IT'S DIFFERENT FROM THE OTHER BIKE PRODUCERS OUT THERE. THIS GUY IS ONE OF OUR BIGGEST SPONSORS.



JUST MESSING WIT IT STILL


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 18 2007, 09:23 AM~7930251
> *:cheesy: what you doing out here fool?
> *


i went to pick up some cars up from coprt auto auction.... :cheesy: thats shit sucks theres a big ass lakething when you get right of the 680 and that shit stank like a mofo but it was cool.....  big ass fucking brigde im a fraid of hights and i wanted just to get off the car cus that shit was scary...... :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

SO WHO DIDNT PRE-REG 4 SD ???????????


----------



## eric ramos

????? sup yaaaaaaaal


----------



## 817Lowrider

no one like my photoshop


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 18 2007, 01:48 AM~7928690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## eric ramos

your going to do that oh yea n other note chat baby


----------



## 817Lowrider

Eric you bitch!
Should I buy the frame?


----------



## eric ramos

not really cus ur masikerin a fuken 2seater to make an uneven limo cruser


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 18 2007, 10:23 PM~7933852
> *your going to do that oh yea n other note chat baby
> *


Im there :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 18 2007, 10:24 PM~7933860
> *not really cus ur masikerin a fuken 2seater to make an uneven limo cruser
> *


yeah I didnt want it any way :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

im going stay cus i ahve dail ukp


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 18 2007, 10:27 PM~7933878
> *im going stay cus i ahve dail ukp
> *


so no chat 
I had something to tell you


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 18 2007, 07:28 PM~7933890
> *I had something to tell you...i said something i never said be for....no
> thanks im full. *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 18 2007, 11:36 PM~7934295
> *
> *


***


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 18 2007, 08:38 PM~7934313
> ****
> *


chunk up da duece.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 18 2007, 11:41 PM~7934330
> *chunk up da duece.
> *


TX thang


----------



## eric ramos

yep just like sipin lean


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 18 2007, 08:42 PM~7934340
> *TX thang
> *


yadadadontmeanmynigga.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 18 2007, 11:49 PM~7934388
> *yadadadontmeanmynigga.
> *


x2


----------



## spikes805

this is creepy i looked at my comp an di c this pic of me and i might b on the show scarred couse of it 








:uh:


----------



## eric ramos

YO THATS UR OR ZIGS CUS I GES U LOOK THE SAME


----------



## 817Lowrider

like the gotti boys ahahahaha


----------



## spikes805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 18 2007, 11:30 PM~7934681
> *YO THATS UR OR ZIGS CUS I GES U LOOK THE SAME
> *


its me and here i made a website about u 


ericramos.justgotowned.com
and im not playign aroung if u guys c this go 2 it


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by scribbles_@May 18 2007, 11:04 PM~7934874
> *got anything 4 sale???
> *


i got a 100 dolla foot that will fit perfect right in yo ass...
u wanna buy....


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by scribbles_@May 18 2007, 11:08 PM~7934902
> *shut yo big green head up chump!!!!!!!!!
> *


get yo story straight and learn how 2 talk u dumbass fuker...
thats y they made skool....... :0


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by scribbles_@May 18 2007, 11:13 PM~7934925
> *shut your big head up already dumbass
> *


LOL
THIS FOOOOOO :cheesy:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

im off to east oakland today.........my cousin birthday........later suckers....... :wave:


----------



## Spankz

sup thee artistics :wave:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

sup spankz


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

SUP FELLAS


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@May 19 2007, 12:53 AM~7935239
> *im off to east oakland today
> *


great.


----------



## NorCalLux

i hope u get ur ass kicked froman


----------



## 817Lowrider

Suck a penis brian


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

ok wats up guys well yea i was just talking to my sisters dad and he was telling me he is trying to get a bussiness going....he thought i was still wit my dad's bike club and i told him na im not so he thought i say the plaques that he made for them, he can do different sizes and stuff....they are lazer cut...he said that santana got 20 plaques and he charged them like 30 bucks sumthing like that well lmk guys....also i asked about parts if he can get them cut out he said no because there has to be more parts and stuff, so less metal is wasted...so if i take him a bunch of parts im sure he wont let me down...and im sure he is resaonable...well here's his card


----------



## 817Lowrider

DAMN!!!


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+May 19 2007, 08:08 AM~7935734-->
> 
> 
> 
> SUP FELLAS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: sup danny anything new?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BABOSO HYDROS_@May 19 2007, 09:50 AM~7936118
> *ok wats up guys well yea i was just talking to my sisters dad and he was telling me he is trying to get a bussiness going....he thought i was still wit my dad's bike club and i told him na im not so he thought i say the plaques that he made for them, he can do different sizes and stuff....they are lazer cut...he said that santana got 20 plaques and he charged them like 30 bucks sumthing like that well lmk guys....also i asked about parts if he can get them cut out he said no because there has to be more parts and stuff, so less metal is wasted...so if i take him a bunch of parts im sure he wont let me down...and im sure he is resaonable...well here's his card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf i dont understand you but hey i see powdercoatin :0


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## eric ramos

lving it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 19 2007, 07:02 PM~7937632
> *lving it
> *


huh


----------



## eric ramos

lovin


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 19 2007, 07:52 PM~7937815
> *lovin
> *


cool ***


----------



## eric ramos

fuck urs self


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 19 2007, 07:59 PM~7937839
> *fuck urs self
> *


thats joto guey


----------



## eric ramos

mira guey shut the fuck up


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 19 2007, 08:02 PM~7937846
> *mira guey shut the fuck up
> *


tu sabes espanol?
no ca ca

orale


----------



## 817Lowrider

*GETTA STOMPIN N MY 
AIR FORCE ONES!!!*


----------



## eric ramos

si guey si ablo el espaniol fluente y tambien lo puedo escribir


----------



## 817Lowrider

pinche ratta
:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

This video is crazy
Tip drill by Nelly
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgJ3_-s_o9w


----------



## eric ramos

qual rata guey?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 19 2007, 08:23 PM~7937986
> *qual rata guey?
> *


no llores guey


----------



## eric ramos

tu culo guey


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 19 2007, 08:27 PM~7938013
> *tu culo guey
> *


thats joto guey


----------



## 817Lowrider

*MY ADIDAS!!! *


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn I missed my 6,000 post


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 19 2007, 06:38 PM~7938068
> *MY ADIDAS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yes sir  
all day i dream about sex
asosition de idotas dispuestos a superar

the brand of the 3 lines 
la marque aux 3 bandes
die weltmake mit den 3 streifen


----------



## 817Lowrider

I have a question for ya eric.
I bought a T bar for my forks and it was to small.
So I took my T bar off my flat twisted forks
and it fits fine. Any problems on your side.


----------



## eric ramos

t bar for girl bike or boy frame cus u need to get a 24 n cut it up for the girls tat wat raul did n i replated it cus it was all full of rust n shit

n i love adidas been rockin them sine 4th grade notint alse noting


----------



## eric ramos

wat u mean the bolt of the midle of the tbar?
cus u need to get ur self some bigger one u kno


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 19 2007, 09:08 PM~7938207
> *t bar for girl bike or boy frame cus u need to get a 24 n cut it up for the girls tat wat raul did n i replated it cus it was all full of rust n shit
> 
> n i love adidas been  rockin them sine 4th grade notint alse noting
> *


No thats not what I mean. The T bar I bought was to little from one side to the other.
Not length wise but width, where the bolt goes in to connect the forks


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 19 2007, 09:13 PM~7938240
> *wat u mean the bolt of the midle of the tbar?
> cus u need to get ur self some bigger one u kno
> *


Yeah the T bar is to small does not leave enough room for the wheel.


----------



## eric ramos

wtf u mean i dont get you take pcis of ur problem cus im not great with explanations


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## eric ramos

you see the bolt of the forks?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 19 2007, 09:26 PM~7938315
> *you see the bolt of the forks?
> *


I am bout to post a video


----------



## eric ramos

pic pito not vid


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 19 2007, 09:31 PM~7938335
> *pic pito not vid
> *


you *** and your ugly blue bike :0 :0 :0


----------



## eric ramos

BITCH CANT U SEE THE PIC IN MY AVITART ITS BARE METAL AGAIN :rofl: 
TEAL BITCH NOT BLU IN THE SUN ITS LIKE FUKEN GREEN BITCH


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 19 2007, 10:17 PM~7938581
> *BITCH CANT U SEE THE PIC IN MY AVITART ITS BARE METAL AGAIN :rofl:
> TEAL BITCH NOT BLU IN THE SUN ITS LIKE FUKEN GREEN BITCH
> *


Nope pal!!! your not fooling any one. That shit is blue :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

WEN ITS DONE ILL TAKE IT OUTSIDE IN THE NEWMEXICO SUN THAT IS 90 DEGRESS N SHIT N THAT BITCH SHINE LIKE CHINA


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 19 2007, 10:21 PM~7938602
> *WEN ITS DONE ILL TAKE IT OUTSIDE IN THE NEWMEXICO SUN THAT IS 90 DEGRESS N SHIT N THAT BITCH SHINE LIKE CHINA
> *


NOPE blue like the moon


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 19 2007, 06:45 PM~7937548
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

WERS THE SISSY BAR?


----------



## eric ramos

FUCK URS SELF NOT BLU TIS HOUSE OF KOLOR TEALLLLLLLLLL BITCH
N CHAT YO IM BNORD U UP FOR IT?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 19 2007, 10:25 PM~7938628
> *WERS THE SISSY BAR?
> *


no sissy bar cruiser seat


----------



## eric ramos

THE FUCK ?
HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
ARE U GOING TO ENGRAVE IT?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 19 2007, 10:27 PM~7938644
> *THE FUCK ?
> HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> ARE U GOING TO ENGRAVE IT?
> *


THEE ARISTICS on the back and some other design on the rest


----------



## eric ramos

THIS HOW I CAN SEE UR BIKE CEPT WITH UR FRAME N UR PAINT N FACED HANLE BARS 
SELL ME THE FUKED UP ONE I WANT A CRUZER SEAT


----------



## 817Lowrider

I only have one. just the fucked up one sorry
 
but heres a pic of a rose :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

999
bitches is next


----------



## eric ramos

WAT HAPPEN TO THE CHROME ONE?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 19 2007, 10:38 PM~7938721
> *WAT HAPPEN TO THE CHROME ONE?
> *


it belongs to anthony(schwinn1966)


----------



## eric ramos

OK Y DO U HAVE THAT PIC THEN?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 19 2007, 10:44 PM~7938758
> *OK Y DO U HAVE THAT PIC THEN?
> *


cus the rusted one is mine


----------



## eric ramos

OK POST UR OWN PIC OF UR RUSTED SEAT
HOW MUKCH U GET IT FOR EBAY HAS THEM FOR ABOUT 20DSHIPED EASY


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn it eric
are you stupid simple or slow


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

new page!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Here you go eric


----------



## eric ramos

BITCH YO 
WE 1 PAGE AWAY FROM 1000 CASPE WOULD BEEN CRYIN


----------



## 817Lowrider

helzzzzzzzzzzzzzz to the yes


----------



## eric ramos

WERD YO DAMN WERE IS EVERY ONE WEN UR GOING 2 HAVE 1000 PAGES


----------



## eric ramos

http://www.masterlowrider.shoppingcartsplu...410/1037551.htm CHEK THEM OUT HOE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 19 2007, 11:02 PM~7938840
> *http://www.masterlowrider.shoppingcartsplu...410/1037551.htm CHEK THEM OUT HOE
> *


they alright


----------



## eric ramos

YOU SEE U DONT HAVE TO SEPEND A GRIP TO GET GOOD WHEELS JUST NEED TO KNO WERE TO GET THEM


----------



## 817Lowrider

* Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 65,935 117 2.47%
juangotti Jul 2006 6,055 93 1.96%
72 kutty Jun 2002 3,818 68 1.43%
LUXURIOU$LAC Oct 2005 11,345 65 1.37%
eric ramos Jun 2005 11,316 57 1.20%
GOODTIMES CC Sep 2003 3,570 45 0.95%
socios b.c. prez Sep 2003 20,923 44 0.93%
Skim May 2005 20,000 41 0.86%
SIC'N'TWISTED Jun 2005 11,918 39 0.82%
gtimeseastlos Oct 2004 16,429 37 0.78%
*
:0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 19 2007, 11:05 PM~7938857
> *YOU SEE U DONT HAVE TO SEPEND A GRIP TO GET GOOD WHEELS JUST NEED TO KNO WERE TO GET THEM
> *


yes lowriderbikeoligist :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

damnnnnnnnnnn so close!!!


----------



## eric ramos

WTF BITCH I KNO LOTS CUS ALL I DO :biggrin:
N WTF U TALKIN ABOUT
N IM ON THE WHORE LIST TODAY YAY


----------



## 817Lowrider

FAGGGGGGGG


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn it


----------



## 817Lowrider

I mark this 19th day of May 2007 the greatest day in LAYITLOW history. On behalf of THEE ARTISTICS TX CHAP. B.C. I would like to say.



*1,000 pages bitches*


----------



## eric ramos

WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BITCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ID LIKE TO THANK MY MOMY FOR THIS MOMENT


----------



## ozzylowrider

ok


----------



## eric ramos

CELABTRAION BITCHS


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 19 2007, 11:15 PM~7938930
> *CELABTRAION BITCHS
> *


x2


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@May 19 2007, 09:50 AM~7936118
> *ok wats up guys well yea i was just talking to my sisters dad and he was telling me he is trying to get a bussiness going....he thought i was still wit my dad's bike club and i told him na im not so he thought i say the plaques that he made for them, he can do different sizes and stuff....they are lazer cut...he said that santana got 20 plaques and he charged them like 30 bucks sumthing like that well lmk guys....also i asked about parts if he can get them cut out he said no because there has to be more parts and stuff, so less metal is wasted...so if i take him a bunch of parts im sure he wont let me down...and im sure he is resaonable...well here's his card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## eric ramos

so if we order lots of parts its comes out less than 300?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

well im sure he would cut me a deal on the price...cuz i asked him to cut my shit out n he said bring more parts to get done n yea we can talk out a price for the package n shit


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 19 2007, 09:11 PM~7938898
> *I mark this 19th day of May 2007 the greatest day in LAYITLOW history. On behalf of THEE ARTISTICS TX CHAP. B.C. I would like to say.
> 1,000 pages bitches
> 
> *


 :werd:


----------



## 817Lowrider

werd


----------



## NaturalHighII

SUP PPL


----------



## eric ramos

U GET THE PM FUCKER


----------



## NaturalHighII

YUP I GOT IT Y ESTOY ESTRENANDO MY NEW WIRELESS NETWORK IN MY HOUSE,LOL


----------



## GrimReaper

wats gud foos


----------



## 817Lowrider

chillen like a major villen


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

mk...we miss u


juan wat it dew!!!!!

ruben it'a all over lil u gay art some chon chon


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://nintendo8.com/game/314/super_mario_brothers_3/
ejoy


----------



## NaturalHighII

YESTERDAY MARKED A DAY IN ARTISTICS BIEK CLUB HISTORY, 1000 PAGES PPL.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

UP AND STILL GOIN


----------



## spikes805

wooo 1000 pages


----------



## spikes805

srry meant 2 put this








:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by spikes805_@May 20 2007, 01:24 PM~7941422
> *srry meant 2 put this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


who dat eric


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

YEA 1000 PGS...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spikes805

ya that was eric and now here u and eric p.s ur on teh bottom


----------



## spikes805

i went 2 my ladys party in ventura i looked out teh window and i saw zigs








:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

YOUR A LAME ADRIAN IMA FUK U UP WATCH......
:angry:


----------



## eric ramos

:0 damn ya fight like an old married couple


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## eric ramos

now thats an assssssssss


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 20 2007, 07:44 PM~7943701
> *now thats an assssssssss
> *


x 10000000000000 :biggrin: :cheesy: :0  :biggrin:


----------



## spikes805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 20 2007, 08:40 PM~7943661
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bend ove rand let me take over


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## GrimReaper

dam thats a fat ass
wats gud art


----------



## eric ramos

yo if art has a phone wats the number cus this fuker never pays his prepaid shit


----------



## spikes805

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:  :uh: :0


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

Hey wazz up all THEE ARTISTICS members!! q-vole homes!!lol... hey Roger I sent the money this morning it'll probably be there by Wednesday morning or afternoon.. simon homie, don't forget to send my PLAQUE WITH THE FRAME IN THE BOX and make sure the plaque doesn't get SCRATCHED.. orale pues homie, alratoz... gracias.

=Thee Artistics b.c. Lompoc Chapter=


----------



## eric ramos

wers osos ass? did he finish that wreid bike ?


----------



## Lil Spanks

2 weeks left....need a check up on whos going :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

artie hit me up fuckhead
i need to talk to u


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

me me


----------



## eric ramos

artie im not kiddin you i need to seriously talk to u


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 21 2007, 09:53 PM~7951751
> *artie im not kiddin you i need to seriously talk to u
> *


 :uh: :uh: 
bitch
Oh guess what


I got my first credit card today








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

yo y u cover the number? u baster i could of haked to ur shit


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 21 2007, 10:07 PM~7951930
> *yo y u cover the number? u baster i could of haked to ur shit
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 21 2007, 09:59 PM~7951827
> *:uh:  :uh:
> bitch
> Oh guess what
> I got my first credit card today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


cut it up!!!!!

dont fall for it.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 21 2007, 07:52 PM~7951133
> *2 weeks left....need a check up on whos going :angry:
> *


*LIKE I SAID* :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 21 2007, 10:18 PM~7952098
> *LIKE I SAID :angry:
> *


I am not going


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 21 2007, 10:15 PM~7952049
> *cut it up!!!!!
> 
> dont fall for it.
> *


I am trying to build credit. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 21 2007, 10:23 PM~7952165
> *I am trying to build credit. :biggrin:
> *


if you use it, make sure you have the cash to pay it off right then. thats the only way to make a credit card work for *you*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 21 2007, 10:29 PM~7952227
> *if you use it, make sure you have the cash to pay it off right then.  thats the only way to make a credit card work for you
> *


I feel ya


----------



## eric ramos

fuck money


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 21 2007, 10:33 PM~7952282
> *fuck money
> *


x2
But I am tryin be a home owner before 30 with a established business.


----------



## eric ramos

you that takes lots of skool or biznesss shit clases

n roger hit me up fucker i kon the package is there i cheked on the tracking i wana see pics puto damn it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 21 2007, 10:40 PM~7952370
> *you that takes lots of skool or biznesss shit clases
> 
> n roger hit me up fucker i kon the package is there i cheked on the tracking i wana see pics puto damn it
> *


Nope just a good plan and alot of dough :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

that can work 2 open up ur own bike shop im assuming?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 21 2007, 10:48 PM~7952445
> *that can work 2 open up ur own bike shop im assuming?
> *


I done told you I am


----------



## eric ramos

oh yea huh 
i wana open my own graffshop but im a go for bizniss administration in collage yo if i make it to collage


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 21 2007, 10:51 PM~7952478
> *oh yea huh
> i wana open my own graffshop but im a go for bizniss administration in collage yo if i make it to collage
> *


learn to spell first homie. :biggrin: j/p


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 21 2007, 07:40 PM~7952370
> *you that takes lots of skool or biznesss shit clases
> 
> n roger hit me up fucker i kon the package is there i cheked on the tracking i wana see pics puto damn it
> *


EY PUTO, I DONT HAVE YOUR PACKAGE YET, CHECK YOUR MYSPACE. I REPLIED TO YOUR MESSAGE, AND EY JUAN GOTTI, I CAN STILL MAKE OUT THE NUMBERS. I ALREADY ORDERED A COUPLE THINGS WITH YOUR CARD.LOL.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@May 21 2007, 11:14 PM~7952738
> *EY PUTO, I DONT HAVE YOUR PACKAGE YET, CHECK YOUR MYSPACE. I REPLIED TO YOUR MESSAGE, AND EY JUAN GOTTI, I CAN STILL MAKE OUT THE NUMBERS. I ALREADY ORDERED A COUPLE THINGS WITH YOUR CARD.LOL.
> *


 :biggrin: Bitch


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 21 2007, 08:18 PM~7952098
> *LIKE I SAID :angry:
> *


count me in.....  but i need directions like an adress so i can map it.... :cheesy:


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY JESSEE HIT ME UP, SO I CAN KNOW IF YOUR GOIGN AND WHERE TO MEET UP AND SO ON.


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@May 21 2007, 11:11 PM~7953584
> *EY JESSEE HIT ME UP, SO I CAN KNOW IF YOUR GOIGN AND WHERE TO MEET UP AND SO ON.
> *


HIT ME UP 2....


----------



## NaturalHighII

OK BOTH OF YOU GIVE ME A CALL TOMORROW AFTER 3:30


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@May 22 2007, 12:28 AM~7953660
> *OK BOTH OF YOU GIVE ME A CALL TOMORROW AFTER 3:30
> *


thats what im talking about...


----------



## NaturalHighII

ERIC I GOT YOUR PARTS, BUT WHERES THE FERIA


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

a art u get my pm........


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 21 2007, 04:31 PM~7950142
> *wers osos ass? did he finish that wreid bike ?
> *


lol... almost done, probably by Monday, he has a different frame homie...


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

FINALLY I GOT A PICTURE OF MY TRIKE....HERE IT IS...FIRST PLACE IN THIS WEEKENDS CAR SHOW HERE IN OXNARD.. :biggrin: 








>


----------



## 817Lowrider

hella nice


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 22 2007, 05:06 PM~7958125
> *FINALLY I GOT A PICTURE OF MY TRIKE....HERE IT IS...FIRST PLACE IN THIS WEEKENDS CAR SHOW HERE IN OXNARD.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >
> *


esta bien bonita :cheesy: clean props


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

THANKS HOMIES.....I JUST NEED TO COME UP ON A BETTER DISPLAY 4 SD


----------



## NaturalHighII

DAM LOOKS NICE


----------



## eric ramos

shit any one up in this bitch 
no more skool for me so iill be here 24 /7 hahah till i get a job this summer


----------



## Aztecbike

CLEAN BIKE JR :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@May 21 2007, 10:43 PM~7953444
> *count me in.....   but i need directions like an adress so i can map it.... :cheesy:
> *


Give him directions to a barber shop he looks like damn a chia pet









CHA CHA CHA CHIA!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: goodone


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 22 2007, 05:06 PM~7958125
> *FINALLY I GOT A PICTURE OF MY TRIKE....HERE IT IS...FIRST PLACE IN THIS WEEKENDS CAR SHOW HERE IN OXNARD.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >
> *


Damn homie looks hella nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

couple of my new frames. for potential TX chap members.


----------



## eric ramos

aint those dtwist? he poste dthem in fuken random pics yo n said they his


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 23 2007, 10:12 PM~7966790
> *aint those dtwist? he poste dthem in fuken random pics yo n said they his
> *


I posted them in random fool :twak:


----------



## eric ramos

wtf i thought dtwist did fuck it yo
ok nice babygirl im sorry dont get mad at me


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 23 2007, 10:17 PM~7966834
> *wtf i thought dtwist did fuck it yo
> ok nice babygirl im sorry dont get mad at me
> *


you dumb fool I am not mad at ya mija
you just never believe me :tears:


----------



## eric ramos

:tears: same for yo


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 23 2007, 10:24 PM~7966904
> *:tears: same for yo
> *


 You Cry.
I cry
We cry
:tears: TOGETHER! :tears: :tears:


----------



## eric ramos

yes i kno n grim i dont understand yo on the phone u talk like newyorkers all fast


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 23 2007, 10:28 PM~7966957
> *yes i kno n grim i dont understand yo on the phone u talk like newyorkers all fast
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up ppl, well i went to check on my bike, and it still not done. i did get a couple pics, give me a couple minutes to post them


----------



## NaturalHighII

HERE YA GO, MY NEW SEMI


----------



## Lil Spanks

does anybody have three extra rist bands??? there for me  help a bro out


----------



## GrimReaper

wats gud everyone


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 23 2007, 11:50 PM~7968105
> *does anybody have three extra rist bands??? there for me  help a bro out
> *


ARE U STILL GOING TO SD, U BETTER GIVE ME NOTICE IF UR NOT, SO I CAN CANCEL THE ROOM, CUZ IM NOT GONNA GET STUCK PAYING FOR IT


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@May 24 2007, 10:22 AM~7969692
> *ARE U STILL GOING TO SD, U BETTER GIVE ME NOTICE IF UR NOT, SO  I CAN CANCEL THE ROOM, CUZ IM NOT GONNA GET STUCK PAYING FOR IT
> *


yes i am and only staying sat night...cancel friday night


----------



## eric ramos

werd
wim :wave: thanks for the parts


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 24 2007, 12:58 PM~7970243
> *werd
> wim :wave: thanks for the parts
> *


PICS?


----------



## eric ramos

LET ME PM???????


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 24 2007, 01:01 PM~7970267
> *LET ME PM???????
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 24 2007, 02:01 PM~7970267
> *LET ME PM???????
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos

:dunno:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

SO WHAT DAYS R U GUYS GOING TO BE IN SD??? IMA BE THERE SATURDAY MORNING AND LEAVING SUNDAY NIGHT..


----------



## Lil Spanks

im leaveing fri nite and now the ?........*how many bikes are showing up??*...and the one that are not.....im going to have a talk with you guys :nosad:


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 24 2007, 09:58 AM~7970243
> *werd
> wim :wave: thanks for the parts
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos

hope to do biz agina homie but no rushin like this time im sorry


----------



## eric ramos

artie next yera ill do all wat u want man im sorry i failed u this year but next year ill tell you THEE ARTITSICS BC WILL BE KNOWN ACROS THE LAND CUS OF THE SHIT NEXT YEAR plesas beliveeeeeeeeemeeeeeeeeee


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

ok thanks for letting me kno art, yea im taking ur cuzins bike still so it's all good ryte, and is it a walk and talk or just a talk


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

IMA TRY TO TAKE 2 BIKES FROM OUR CHAPTER BUT I ONLY PREW-REG MINE....SO ILL SEE IF I COULD TAKE THE OTHER 1


----------



## 817Lowrider

I whish bro but I am just not able to make the trip.


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 23 2007, 08:10 PM~7966772
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couple of my new frames. for potential TX chap members.
> *


Damn homie those frames r nice! I was gonna get a black '69 but the vato didn't wanna sell it  :angry: lol... nice frames :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 22 2007, 06:06 PM~7958125
> *FINALLY I GOT A PICTURE OF MY TRIKE....HERE IT IS...FIRST PLACE IN THIS WEEKENDS CAR SHOW HERE IN OXNARD.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >
> *


now it needs leaf....  i know who can do it


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 24 2007, 10:35 PM~7974930
> *now it needs leaf....  i know who can do it
> *


YUP ILL LET U TAKE IT 4 LEAFING..... :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 24 2007, 03:05 PM~7971880
> *im leaveing fri nite and now the ?........how many bikes are showing up??...and the one that are not.....im going to have a talk with you guys :nosad:
> *


WHERE R U STAYING?


----------



## eric ramos

lalalalalalal


----------



## NaturalHighII

SUP PPL


----------



## GrimReaper

sup


----------



## Aztecbike

ART GIVE ME A CALL WHEN YOU READ THIS


----------



## Aztecbike

ART GIVE ME A CALL WHEN YOU READ THIS


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

art are u sure u want me to cancel friday nyte's room, yea that read bike will look nice wit sum crazy leaf design


----------



## Spankz

wat ya think of this


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@May 25 2007, 06:34 PM~7979963
> *wat ya think of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


better pics cant really tell with blurry pics


----------



## Spankz

i non it a homie trust me its nice ..the pic was taken quick sunday we goin to a car show prolly take sum there


----------



## show-bound

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: show-bound, *juangotti
*


:wave:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

post pics of ur bike homie


----------



## 817Lowrider

On Behalf of the *THEE ARTISTICS B.C.* welcome bro and may *SKYLER* be long lasting member and represent to the fullest


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@May 25 2007, 09:20 PM~7980191
> *post pics of ur bike homie
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 25 2007, 09:23 PM~7980215
> *On Behalf of the THEE ARTISTICS B.C. welcome bro and may SKYLER be long lasting member and represent to the fullest
> 
> *



Little Skyler is happier than a mutha...i will post the pics later tonight.. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

I accept on the behalf of lil Sky! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Whats up to all the new homies!!!


----------



## GrimReaper

welcome in homie


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 25 2007, 07:28 PM~7980232
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  
congrats big dawg
welcome
damm juan jumped all over my ass cuz i didnt kno were this guy was located

ok i c juan

way to recruit big dawg


----------



## GrimReaper

i like tho handle bars looks like a peg at the end like the ones i had on my haro


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@May 25 2007, 10:01 PM~7980437
> *
> congrats big dawg
> welcome
> damm juan jumped all over my ass cuz i didnt kno were this guy was located
> 
> ok i c juan
> 
> way to recruit big dawg
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 25 2007, 08:11 PM~7980501
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## eric ramos

celebration bitches


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@May 25 2007, 06:34 PM~7979963
> *wat ya think of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its ok


----------



## 817Lowrider

yes eric we will see him in odessa


----------



## eric ramos

yo lets go to caht 
n that bike needs better parts tho


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 25 2007, 11:00 PM~7980799
> *yo lets go to caht
> n that bike needs better parts tho
> *


your so negative


----------



## GrimReaper

its 4 08 in ny an im still up i cant sleep shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrimReaper

5 11
............../´¯/)...........(\¯`\
............/....//..............\\....\
.........../....//................\\....\
...../´¯/..../´¯\.........../¯`\....\¯`\
.././.../..../..../.|_......_|.\....\....\...\.\..
(.(....(....(..../.)..)..(..(.\....)....)....).)
.\................\/.../....\...\/................/
..\................. /........\................../
....\..............(............)............../
......\.............\.........../............./


----------



## Raguness

> hey isaiah can you post a picture of my bike or not? in the artistics page thanks alot and if you get this before saturday i'm gonna try and swing by the house. later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what category would this be consider full custom?
Click to expand...


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 25 2007, 10:43 PM~7980698
> *its ok
> *


its nice its a homies i can get better pics 2morrow in a carshow ull see the piant


----------



## Lil Spanks

its nice but theres things you have to change


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@May 25 2007, 07:34 PM~7979963
> *wat ya think of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice but needs stripping and leaf


----------



## Lil Spanks

*ok one more week everyone should be gettin ready*


----------



## Lil Spanks

2 Members: CHILLY WILLY, the bone collector


----------



## GrimReaper

wats gud art


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@May 26 2007, 10:46 AM~7982897
> *wats gud art
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## spikes805




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 25 2007, 06:28 PM~7980232
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


with the right parts this bike can do damage. :yes:


----------



## NaturalHighII

WELCOME HOMIE, AND THAT RED TRIKE, YEAH IT NEEDS LAEFING BUT I THINK THOSE FENDERS ARE TOO MUCH FOR IT


----------



## Aztecbike

HEY ART GIVE ME A FREAKIN CALL YOU BASTARD... I ALSO NEED TO TALK TO YOU ABOUT SOME GOLD LEAFIN I WANT TO DO ON MY BIKE?


----------



## Aztecbike

HEY ART GIVE ME A FREAKIN CALL YOU BASTARD... I ALSO NEED TO TALK TO YOU ABOUT SOME GOLD LEAFIN I WANT TO DO ON MY BIKE?


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@May 26 2007, 06:24 AM~7982038
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what category would this be consider full custom?
> *


fulll i think it seems to ahve like 4 mods

spanks y u postin the trike here ur homie down to be with us?

sup Angel :wave: more leafin is good

rogertake care of my babies

i ag4reee with schwinn76 that bike needs better better parts 
artie dose 2


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 26 2007, 01:49 PM~7983474
> *fulll i think it seems to ahve like 4 mods
> 
> spanks y u postin the trike here ur homie down to be with us?
> 
> sup Angel :wave: more leafin is good
> 
> rogertake care of my babies
> 
> i ag4reee with schwinn76 that bike needs better better parts
> artie dose 2
> *


o forgot to tell ya if its good enough .....he aint but im sendin mines to get done by the guy who did that ill post better pics of the paint ...................pics dfont show how nice it is


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 26 2007, 11:42 AM~7982874
> *very nice but needs stripping and leaf
> *


it has pattern to look like snake scales


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@May 26 2007, 11:39 AM~7983691
> *it has pattern to look like snake scales
> *


:no:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@May 26 2007, 12:37 PM~7983687
> *o forgot to tell ya if its good enough .....he aint but im sendin mines to get done by the guy who did that ill post better pics of the paint ...................pics dfont show how nice it is
> *


da fuck?


----------



## Spankz

wat


----------



## eric ramos

i dont understand ya


----------



## Spankz

o my bad i cant type good


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@May 26 2007, 02:37 PM~7983687
> *o forgot to ask ya if its good enough 4 the club .....he dont want 2 join but im sendin my frame to get done by the guy who did the trike.... ill post better pics of the paint ...................pics dont show how nice it is
> *


----------



## eric ramos

yes its good enough but im confused pm me fucker


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@May 26 2007, 11:50 AM~7983219
> *HEY ART GIVE ME A FREAKIN CALL YOU BASTARD... I ALSO NEED TO TALK TO YOU ABOUT SOME GOLD LEAFIN I WANT TO DO ON MY BIKE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 26 2007, 11:29 AM~7982794
> *its nice but theres things you have to change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


already in the mix....i will be placing an order for 

-bent fork
-smaller crank
-solid spocket
-try some different bars
-the seat is getting custom done <should look like a sport bike seat

still needs to get pinstriped and leafed.
it has lights to


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 26 2007, 03:18 PM~7984071
> *already in the mix....i will be placing an order for
> 
> -bent fork
> -smaller crank
> -solid spocket
> -try some different bars
> -the seat is getting custom done <should look like a sport bike seat
> 
> still needs to get pinstriped and leafed.
> it has lights to
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 26 2007, 12:09 PM~7983035
> *with the right parts this bike can do damage. :yes:
> *


you already know


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@May 25 2007, 09:54 PM~7980409
> *welcome in homie
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> HEY ART GIVE ME A FREAKIN BONE HERE YOU BASTARD... :angry:
> :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@May 25 2007, 10:01 PM~7980437
> *
> congrats big dawg
> welcome
> damm juan jumped all over my ass cuz i didnt kno were this guy was located
> 
> ok i c juan
> 
> way to recruit big dawg
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@May 25 2007, 10:08 PM~7980485
> *i like tho handle bars looks like a peg at the end like the ones i had on my haro
> *


its those ones that come withthe skull ends, and the big chrome plastic ends,

i just took tose parts off


----------



## eric ramos

sup show n artie
n show y dont u put ur club info


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## casper805

***** art


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 26 2007, 04:27 PM~7984114
> ****** art
> *


well,well,well
look who it is


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 25 2007, 09:23 PM~7980215
> *On Behalf of the THEE ARTISTICS B.C. welcome bro and may SKYLER be long lasting member and represent to the fullest
> 
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 26 2007, 04:23 PM~7984098
> *sup show n artie
> n show y dont u put ur club info
> *


getting there


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 26 2007, 03:27 PM~7984114
> ****** art
> *


WELL WELL LOOK WHO CAME OUT OF THERE CAVE


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 26 2007, 02:28 PM~7984117
> *well,well,well
> look who it is
> *


was me


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 26 2007, 04:28 PM~7984120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats whats up


----------



## show-bound

did i tell you guys i paint...lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 26 2007, 03:29 PM~7984127
> *was me
> *


BICTH :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

wubssss ya 
eyk im bored n im loggin ass ppls i kno so im a fuck with ya all

show bound shold make some blaster gun powrerranger shit forks n sissy bars to se it off reaaaaaaaaaal clean n rite yo


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 26 2007, 04:30 PM~7984133
> *BICTH :angry:
> *


x2 :angry: :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: ur a trip niga
wat ever happend with ultraviolet :tears: is it rip?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 26 2007, 03:32 PM~7984141
> *ERIC MY ASS HURTS :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 26 2007, 03:35 PM~7984149
> *:rofl: ur a trip niga
> wat ever happend with ultraviolet :tears: is it rip?*


 :biggrin: :no:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 26 2007, 04:35 PM~7984150
> *:uh:
> *


you got jokes dont you mofo :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

well wen is it bustin out fuken 20000000000012?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 26 2007, 03:36 PM~7984156
> *you got jokes dont you,I LOVE BEING A **** :angry:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 26 2007, 04:38 PM~7984163
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


ahhhhh you suck balls :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 26 2007, 03:37 PM~7984157
> *well wen is it bustin out fuken 20000000000012?
> *


 :biggrin: :angry: BEFORE YOUR DOES


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 26 2007, 03:38 PM~7984165
> *ahhhhh i love to suck balls  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 26 2007, 02:39 PM~7984167
> *:biggrin:  :angry: BEFORE YOUR DOES
> *


300 more its done homie  just in one month if im hired and if all goes well yo


----------



## 817Lowrider

Ay yo sam post up some of your work for these bitch mofos


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 26 2007, 04:32 PM~7984139
> *wubssss ya
> eyk im bored n im loggin ass ppls i kno so im  a fuck with ya all
> 
> show bound shold make some blaster gun powrerranger shit forks n sissy bars to se it off reaaaaaaaaaal clean n rite yo
> *


thats a good idea!!! :0 

i need a custom front fender too, any one selling full fender blanks like the ones ozzy made


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 26 2007, 02:44 PM~7984179
> *thats a good idea!!! :0
> 
> i need a custom front fender too, any one selling full fender blanks like the ones ozzy made
> *


just a sugestion since u dont like twised shit u dont have to be limited to just regular parts


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 26 2007, 04:45 PM~7984183
> *just a sugestion since u dont like twised shit u dont have to be limited to just regular parts
> *


no doubt....for this given frame should stay as minimal as possible. no brakes! lol


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 26 2007, 04:41 PM~7984173
> *Ay yo sam post up some of your work for these bitch mofos
> *


heres a whole thread

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=131562&hl=


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

I GOT MY CONFIRMATION TODAY IN THE MAIL 4 SD :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

EY JUAN CAN UR BOI SHOW-BOUND DO AIRBRUSHING AND LEAFIG AND ALL THAT, PLUS PAINT MAN I MIGH NEED TO TALK TO HIM


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@May 26 2007, 10:53 PM~7985728
> *EY JUAN CAN UR BOI SHOW-BOUND DO AIRBRUSHING AND LEAFIG AND ALL THAT, PLUS PAINT MAN I MIGH NEED TO TALK TO HIM
> *


say why dont you pm him or ask him?


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 27 2007, 12:02 AM~7985763
> *say why dont you pm him or ask him?
> *


cuz he a bitch ass *****


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@May 26 2007, 11:03 PM~7985767
> *cuz he a bitch ass *****
> *


yes victor is abitch as *****. But I luv bitches


----------



## GrimReaper

i bet u do fool lol
im fukin tired went to bed at 5 some shit n woke up at 9 then rode bike for like 8 9 hrs


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@May 26 2007, 11:07 PM~7985783
> *i bet u do fool lol
> im fukin tired went to bed at 5 some shit n woke up at 9 then rode bike for like 8 9 hrs
> *


I am hella tired


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

watsup familia jus got bak on cas i was failin on some classes at skool and i needed 2 catch up....
so wats new....


----------



## eric ramos

fuck skool i think i pased this yera


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@May 26 2007, 10:53 PM~7985728
> *EY JUAN CAN UR BOI SHOW-BOUND DO AIRBRUSHING AND LEAFIG AND ALL THAT, PLUS PAINT MAN I MIGH NEED TO TALK TO HIM
> *


im your boy now as well..lol

i got ya!  

pm the details what you want....


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 27 2007, 12:29 AM~7986153
> *fuck skool i think i pased this yera
> *


fuk skool but i still aint sure if i passed nnnnnnooooooooooo morrrrrreeeeeeee skoll


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@May 26 2007, 11:52 PM~7986518
> *fuk skool but i still aint sure if i passed nnnnnnooooooooooo morrrrrreeeeeeee skoll
> *


shut up lame ...lol
how u been


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@May 27 2007, 01:57 AM~7986530
> *shut up lame ...lol
> how u been
> *


coooo better actully lol


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@May 27 2007, 12:01 AM~7986537
> *coooo better actully lol
> *


coo
so how the steering wheel comin out


----------



## Spankz

cooo shiny lol foo i dont no wat 2 do safe to get a car or send my frame n fenders 2 get done 2 be like semi custom


----------



## Spankz

hey lil chat


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@May 27 2007, 12:04 AM~7986550
> *cooo shiny lol foo i dont no wat 2 do safe to get a car or send my frame n fenders 2 get done 2 be like semi custom
> *


bke


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

sup lil ******. :wave:


----------



## eric ramos

sup real nigaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 27 2007, 11:18 AM~7988017
> *sup real nigaaaaaaaaaa
> *


 bored. ***** dick ramer.


----------



## eric ramos

same here ***********


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 27 2007, 11:28 AM~7988055
> *same here ***********
> *


HEY!! that is none of your buissnes. :angry:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

Hey what's up homies! hey Roger did u sent me the frame already? n-e ways I'll give you a call alratoz...


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 27 2007, 12:49 PM~7988115
> *HEY!! that is none of your buissnes. :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@May 27 2007, 01:14 PM~7988395
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:0


> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 27 2007, 02:22 PM~7988424
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@May 27 2007, 01:23 PM~7988425
> *:0
> :0
> *


:yes:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 27 2007, 02:26 PM~7988438
> *:yes:
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 26 2007, 10:43 AM~7982877
> *ok one more week everyone should be gettin ready
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@May 27 2007, 01:32 PM~7988469
> *hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


----------



## show-bound




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 27 2007, 09:47 PM~7989798
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


have you talked to roger about your plaque
and oh yeah me eric and omar will be there :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:0 :0 ***PHOTOSHOP*** :0 :0 
(showbound)


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 27 2007, 07:43 PM~7990069
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0 ***PHOTOSHOP*** :0  :0
> (showbound)
> *


******. :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Paul Wall


----------



## eric ramos

damn eh dose look like him


----------



## eric ramos

artie i gots to talk 2 u i kon u ahve a new phone hit meup fucker


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti+May 27 2007, 10:34 PM~7990026-->
> 
> 
> 
> have you talked to roger about your plaque
> and oh yeah me eric and omar will be there :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not yet, after memorial holiday i will!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2007, 10:43 PM~7990069
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0 ***PHOTOSHOP*** :0  :0
> (showbound)
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 76'[email protected] 27 2007, 10:48 PM~7990106
> *******. :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me no white! TEXICAN! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2007, 10:52 PM~7990127
> *Paul Wall
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i get that like everyday...he looks like me ...lol im older!
> <!--QuoteBegin-eric ramos_@May 27 2007, 10:57 PM~7990155
> *damn eh dose look like him
> *


  he looks like me...im older


----------



## 817Lowrider

photoshop the pic


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: im broed


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 28 2007, 12:12 AM~7990562
> *:rofl: im broed
> *


WILL I BE PAINTING YOUR BIKE AS WELL???????? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 27 2007, 10:34 PM~7990026
> *have you talked to roger about your plaque
> and oh yeah me eric and omar will be there :biggrin:
> *


SKYLER WANTS HIS BIKE TO TURN...TURN TABLE

HOW TO MAKE THEM ANYONE KNOW?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 28 2007, 12:07 AM~7990538
> *photoshop the pic
> *


HEY HEY HEY......

THIS AINT OFF TOPIC :angry: :angry: 

I BETTER NOT BE THE VICTIM :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

no they expensive tho
360 in aztlan or 260?
dont member

nov 18 huh ill make it i hope no crap stands in my wayk


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 28 2007, 12:18 AM~7990595
> *no they expensive tho
> 360 in aztlan or 260?
> dont member
> 
> nov 18 huh ill make it i hope no crap stands in my wayk
> *



IM SURE I CAN MAKE ONE...SET IT UP WITH A BELT SYSTEM OR SOMETHING AND A MOTOR..


----------



## eric ramos

ppls use those spinning tree motors for xmas trees


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 28 2007, 12:23 AM~7990614
> *ppls use those spinning tree motors for xmas trees
> *


SEE THATS WHAT IM TLKING BOUT...I WAS JUST SEARCHING FOR MOTORS!

GET STARTED ON ONE...THEN I GOT YALLS BACK FOR ONE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

yo sam try to get on chat me n juan there


----------



## show-bound

IM AT WORK AND IT WILL NOT LET DOWNLOAD JAVA


----------



## eric ramos

crazy na dont go in then :happysad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 28 2007, 12:17 AM~7990589
> *HEY HEY HEY......
> 
> THIS AINT OFF TOPIC :angry:  :angry:
> 
> I BETTER NOT BE THE VICTIM :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

i got in..had to bust out my mac...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

im bored.


----------



## show-bound

i got in chat


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 27 2007, 07:52 PM~7990127
> *Paul Wall
> *


white and nerdy.


----------



## spikes805

he he he zigs :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 27 2007, 08:43 PM~7990069
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0 ***PHOTOSHOP*** :0  :0
> (showbound)
> *


PAUL WALL :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by spikes805_@May 28 2007, 01:05 AM~7990798
> *he he he zigs :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that zigs


----------



## 817Lowrider

Man mo phone will be off for a couple weeks guys


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

why wat did u do kno juan
let me guess u wen t crazy on
the credit card


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@May 28 2007, 10:46 AM~7991831
> *why wat did u do kno juan
> let me guess u wen t crazy on
> the credit card
> *


no I need to do a tune up on my ride
and I have only spen 100 bucks on the card


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 28 2007, 08:53 AM~7991862
> *no I need to do a tune up on my ride
> and I have only spen 100 bucks on the card
> *


yup yup but the ride before the phone
and 100 bucks will turn into 3 or 4 hundred in a couple weeks u just watch


----------



## socios b.c. prez

whats going on in here?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS+May 28 2007, 10:57 AM~7991880-->
> 
> 
> 
> yup yup but the ride before the phone
> and 100 bucks will turn into 3 or 4 hundred in a couple weeks u just watch
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I am not spending anymore on the card.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@May 28 2007, 11:04 AM~7991922
> *whats going on in here?
> *


New members,New credit cards,ne shows. Man alot


----------



## socios b.c. prez

great


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 28 2007, 11:10 AM~7991949
> *great
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez

What should I have for breakfast? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 28 2007, 11:23 AM~7992012
> *What should I have for breakfast?  :dunno:
> *


I was just thinking the same thing. But over hear is once y media so it would be lunch :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 28 2007, 09:25 AM~7992026
> *I was just thinking the same thing. But over hear is once y media so it would be lunch :dunno:
> *


I hear ya but you can still go in the itchen and scramble some eggs or something. :biggrin: But were not talking about your problem. Were trying to work on mine. :uh: Have you heard about that new burger at Carls Jr. The one with the slice of pineapple in it.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 28 2007, 11:27 AM~7992036
> *I hear ya but you can still go in the itchen and scramble some eggs or something.  :biggrin:  But were not talking about your problem. Were trying to work on mine.  :uh:  Have you heard about that new burger at Carls Jr. The one with the slice of pineapple in it.
> *


You got jokes :biggrin: . I have never heard of carl jr's so no. I want whataburger or IHOP


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 28 2007, 09:29 AM~7992049
> *You got jokes  :biggrin: . I have never heard of carl jr's so no. I want whataburger or IHOP
> *


Your missing out. :biggrin: 

http://www.carlsjr.com/menu/


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 28 2007, 11:31 AM~7992059
> *Your missing out.  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.carlsjr.com/menu/
> *


you already new I did not know what it was. you were just rubbing it in :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

dont talk about breakfast im hellla hungry no one is here like always they all left with out me :tears:


----------



## 817Lowrider

i oppted for sonic


----------



## eric ramos

miky ds for breakfast but i dont got a ride
a mcgridle , eggmucknuffin , n a delux breakfast yo


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Im just ging to make some eggs or something. Im not in the mood to get dressed and driving somewhere when I got shit at the house.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Carl's Jr.
(972) 224-3469
8800 S. Polk St.
Dallas, TX 75232

some day i will go


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

my breakfast gonna be some cake and fritos with dip and maybe some fruity loops.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 28 2007, 11:55 AM~7992197
> *my breakfast gonna be some cake and fritos with dip and maybe some fruity loops.
> *


WTF


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

yea. there aint shit to eat so i gotta experiment.


----------



## 817Lowrider

The breakfast burger


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 28 2007, 09:58 AM~7992216
> *The breakfast burger
> *


Good shit. If you ever come out here I will buy you some.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

fuck yea!! ima eat chile relleno with some beans and rice and a few tortillas. :yes:


----------



## eric ramos

im makin my self some eggs with whinnies n fuken bread with butter


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Its always like this huh...

4 Members: socios b.c. prez, eric ramos, 76'_SCHWINN, juangotti


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 28 2007, 09:01 AM~7992236
> *im makin my self some eggs with whinnies n fuken bread with butter
> *


i had that yesterday. but i let the whinnies toast up before the egg go in


----------



## eric ramos

:yes: its tru just us 4


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 28 2007, 09:01 AM~7992238
> *Its always like this huh...
> 
> 4 Members: socios b.c. prez, eric ramos, 76'_SCHWINN, juangotti
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 28 2007, 10:03 AM~7992240
> *i had that yesterday. but i let the whinnies toast up before the egg go in
> *


frie them first then u put the eeg  tat wat im doing


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 28 2007, 09:03 AM~7992241
> *:yes: its tru just us 4
> *


chambambaboobley!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 28 2007, 09:04 AM~7992248
> *frie them first then u put the eeg  tat wat im doing
> *


stop it im getting a erection. :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 28 2007, 09:03 AM~7992241
> *:yes: its tru just us 4
> *


but me and you are 1.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

ping pong ping.


----------



## eric ramos

mmmmmmmmmmm eggggggggg n breadddddd with butterrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 28 2007, 09:10 AM~7992284
> *mmmmmmmmmmm eggggggggg n breadddddd with butterrrrrrrrrrrrr
> *


i whiped my ass with that bread.


----------



## eric ramos

:around: ok?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

same with the butter i had a rash.


----------



## eric ramos

:barf: bitch im eatin fuck


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 28 2007, 09:16 AM~7992329
> *:barf: bitch im eatin fuck
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

bitchhhhh bitch
fuck im full i ate good :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

DAMN U GUYS ARE CRAZY..LOL


----------



## eric ramos

no were not


----------



## 817Lowrider

I dont hand my heart out to just any one.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 28 2007, 10:33 AM~7992444
> *I dont hand my heart out to just any one.
> *


x2


----------



## spikes805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 28 2007, 09:22 AM~7991742
> *is that zigs
> *


ya thats zigs pic that i messed with


----------



## spikes805

wats ^ familia


----------



## 817Lowrider

Who can love ya like me

Nobody!


Nobody baby

Keith sweat good shit


----------



## spikes805

:twak:  :dunno: :buttkick: :barf: :barf:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by spikes805_@May 28 2007, 10:42 AM~7992504
> *ya thats zigs pic that i messed with
> *


IMA BEAT YO ASS LAME


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by spikes805_@May 28 2007, 12:44 PM~7992523
> * :worship:  :worship:  :happysad:  :  :  :yes:  :cheesy:
> *


WTF


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 28 2007, 10:47 AM~7992539
> *WTF
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## spikes805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@May 28 2007, 11:46 AM~7992538
> *IMA BEAT YO ASS LAME
> *


is it cous ethe pic on page 1012


----------



## 817Lowrider

Its smells liek pussy in this mofo. 

oh wait...


Zigs is here



Nevermind





:biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by spikes805_@May 28 2007, 10:47 AM~7992546
> *is it cous ethe pic on page 1012
> *


NO


----------



## spikes805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 28 2007, 11:49 AM~7992559
> *Its smells liek pussy in this mofo.
> 
> oh wait...
> Zigs is here
> Nevermind
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 28 2007, 10:49 AM~7992559
> *Its smells liek pussy in this mofo.
> 
> oh wait...
> Zigs is here
> Nevermind
> :biggrin:
> *


WOOPS IVE BEEN HANGIN OUT WIT SPIKES 2 MUCH


----------



## Spankz

was sup u *** zig lol jp myspace im hoe


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@May 28 2007, 12:49 PM~7992569
> *WOOPS IVE BEEN HANGIN OUT WIT SPIKES 2 MUCH
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spikes805




----------



## eric ramos

?
i dont get it


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by spikes805_@May 28 2007, 10:51 AM~7992581
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hes thinking (man i give good head a guys espeasllly eric) :0
> *


THIS ISWEN WE KNOE U TRY TOIMPRESS US 2 MUCH...
SO JUS STOP IT B4 U IMBERESS YOURSELF OK....


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@May 28 2007, 10:50 AM~7992574
> *was sup u *** zig lol jp myspace im hoe
> *


NOT AT MY PAD HOMIE...
AT MY BROSHOUSE.... :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

fuck all this bs u can impress us with ur bike


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 28 2007, 10:52 AM~7992587
> *?
> i dont get it
> *


SEE WAT I MEAN SPIKES.... :uh:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 28 2007, 10:55 AM~7992615
> *fuck all this bs u can impress us with ur bike
> *


YEA HE WILL BCAS ITS BEINGMADE BY ME...
AND I DONT THINKIM GONNA MAKE ITTHE HE B ACTIN.. :biggrin: 






























J/P :biggrin: 'STARTIN NEXT WEEKEND SPIKES....


----------



## 817Lowrider

nobody said anything gay


----------



## eric ramos

werd kool yo


----------



## 817Lowrider

any body need a 16 inch frame


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 28 2007, 10:59 AM~7992639
> *any body need a 16 inch frame
> *


MEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## eric ramos

wen u work on spikes frame n wat catagory it be?


----------



## 817Lowrider

say fool sam went in chat after i LEFT WERE YOU IN THERE


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 28 2007, 11:03 AM~7992663
> *wen u work on spikes frame n wat catagory it be?
> *


I DONNO..
WE GOTTA SEE WAT WE GON DO TO IT....
ANY SUGJESTIONS...
THINKN OF JUS A TANK AND SKKKIRTS......


----------



## eric ramos

semi huh 
but do some kool skirts not just cookie cutter ones


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 28 2007, 11:09 AM~7992707
> *semi huh
> but do some kool skirts not just cookie cutter ones
> *


I KNOE :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 28 2007, 01:09 PM~7992707
> *semi huh
> but do some kool skirts not just cookie cutter ones
> *


damn it eric. stop with the critsizing :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 28 2007, 11:10 AM~7992718
> *damn it eric. stop with the critsizing :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin: 






BUT WE STILL LOVE U...(COGH COGH)


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 28 2007, 10:59 AM~7992639
> *any body need a 16 inch frame
> *


Schwinn?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 28 2007, 11:11 AM~7992725
> *Schwinn?
> *


I CALLED IT


----------



## 817Lowrider

yeah schwinn


----------



## eric ramos

cookie cutters been played out since 98 so dont do cookie cutters


----------



## spikes805

dam hitlers bak


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 28 2007, 01:20 PM~7992781
> *cookie cutters been played out since 98 so dont do cookie cutters
> *


well I got them cookie cutter skirts on my red bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 28 2007, 11:19 AM~7992780
> *yeah schwinn
> *


pics and what are you asking for it. Remember, I got $$$ so you dont have to deal with I.O.U.'s


----------



## spikes805

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

I picked it up for my niece but she changed here mind on me. 
its a 16inch schwinn whisper


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 28 2007, 11:27 AM~7992826
> *I picked it up for my niece but she changed here mind on me.
> its a 16inch schwinn whisper
> *


pics and you also wont have to deal with any type of timely lay away plans that are really inconvenient.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 28 2007, 11:29 AM~7992836
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you had me all excited for nothing.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Ill take 100 bucks shipped because every one is asking for 16 inch schwinns now adays


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 28 2007, 11:23 AM~7992808
> *well I got them cookie cutter skirts on my red bike
> *


tats a rider tho


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 28 2007, 01:30 PM~7992846
> *Ill take 100 bucks shipped because every one is asking for 16 inch schwinns now adays
> *


oh just the frame not the hole bike


----------



## eric ramos

are u kiddin u can get those like for 70 at walmart or target


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 28 2007, 11:27 AM~7992826
> *I picked it up for my niece but she changed here mind on me.
> its a 16inch schwinn whisper
> *


Its casue she wants one like this fool.


----------



## 817Lowrider

I get PM's left and right about 16 inch schwinns. SO I went and picked one up. So if you need one I got it for you.


----------



## 817Lowrider

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
This is what you do when your board. You make shit up and hert peoples feeling.
Who dares me to change my club info to R.O. for a day :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 28 2007, 11:35 AM~7992883
> *I get PM's left and right about 16 inch schwinns. SO I went and picked one up. So if you need one I got it for you.
> *


Everyones looking for one of these loco. Not that kind.


----------



## 817Lowrider

I lost that damn bid :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 28 2007, 11:36 AM~7992894
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> This is what you do when your board. You make shit up and hert peoples feeling.
> Who dares me to change my club info to R.O. for a day :biggrin:
> *


Fuck it, change it to Socios. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

werd
damn
juan 
go to the bike shop n pick up ur frame
maybe take ur boardome aaway


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 28 2007, 01:44 PM~7992939
> *werd
> damn
> juan
> go to the bike shop n pick up ur frame
> maybe take ur boardome aaway
> *


ima go right now
holla at yall later


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: go n take pics 2 bitch of the future members


----------



## GrimReaper

the mtv thing will b on this web site 2 
http://tupride.fusebox.com/ 
u can check it out im not on it yet


----------



## spikes805

watch my vids (non about bikes or cars just soem vids i made)

youtube.com/omgslayer1


----------



## Lil Spanks

SO WHOS GOING THIS WEEKEND....NEED HEAD COUNTS.....


----------



## eric ramos

:tears: dont remind me man :tears:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 28 2007, 09:14 PM~7995441
> *:tears: dont remind me man :tears:
> *


x2


----------



## show-bound

damn yall some hungy gatos today....4 pages about foos...lol

hows yall memorial day been...just got back from the park,kicked it, and sold some tees!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

chillen man bout to crash gotta get up to go to work at 4:45am


----------



## eric ramos

bored crashed out around 5? wokeup and im here :rofl: my memorial day


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 28 2007, 10:07 PM~7995904
> *bored crashed out around 5? wokeup and im here :rofl: my memorial day
> *


 u need a companion...lol


----------



## NaturalHighII

SUP PPL, WELL BAD NEWS FOR YOU GUYS AND ME. NO SD FOR ME DUE TO WORK.


----------



## show-bound

how many total members have joined to date


----------



## spikes805

im just plain sad soem 1 told me ma lady cheated on me idk if its true or not :tears:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@May 28 2007, 08:14 PM~7995964
> *SUP PPL, WELL BAD NEWS FOR YOU GUYS AND ME. NO SD FOR ME DUE TO WORK.
> *


DAMN THAT SUCK


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 28 2007, 05:54 PM~7994894
> *SO WHOS GOING THIS WEEKEND....NEED HEAD COUNTS.....
> *


IM STILL GOING EVEN THOUGH IM SHORT ON MONEY BUT ILL MAKE IT....MOST OF THE THINGS R PAYED 4.... :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

IM GOING FO SHO

ART I ALREADY CANCELED THE ROOM FOR FRIDAY
U TAKING UR CUZ'S BIKE OR NA NEED TO KNO SO I CAN TAKE
THE CASH TO GET THE BIKE IN

DAM ROGER THATS GONNA BE GAY U AIINT GOIING


----------



## eric ramos

fuckgod damnit


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 29 2007, 09:54 AM~7999554
> *fuckgod damnit
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 28 2007, 10:15 PM~7995970
> *how many total members have joined to date
> *


alot. Lompoc chap is huge and TX chap is growing


----------



## eric ramos

id say arond 55 to 60 members in total?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 29 2007, 03:59 PM~8001066
> *id say arond 55 to 60 members in total?
> *


cool


----------



## eric ramos

but half are streets :rofl:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 29 2007, 01:15 PM~8001180
> *but half are streets :rofl:
> *


owned.


----------



## 817Lowrider

I would rather join a club with actual riders rather than a bunch of trailer queens. :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

great!


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 29 2007, 07:48 PM~8002175
> *I would rather join a club with actual riders rather than a bunch of trailer queens. :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## eric ramos

im a trailor king 
dont woryr ill have a rider just not showin it in shows unless i really like how it comes out


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 29 2007, 06:48 PM~8002175
> *I would rather join a club with actual riders rather than a bunch of trailer queens. :uh:
> *


  <trailer queen..lol.

it was built for my boy, id be damn if its going for a stroll....

but he did ask whenam im going to put the training wheels on.. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

LMAO


----------



## eric ramos

there is not shame in a trailer king 

in a second or two im a post all the bikes in this clue who ar incompleat n have lots of potential


----------



## show-bound

i place an order today for them parts, havent heard back....


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 29 2007, 07:34 PM~8002437
> *there is not shame in a trailer king
> 
> in a second or two im a post all the bikes in this clue who ar incompleat n have lots of potential
> *


post Sky's too cuase is incomplete!!!

someone draw up some star faced forks


----------



## spikes805

ma lady cheated on me then dumped me....she was my first lady in awile so it really hurt me and it hurt me more cous emosly half the school was leing 2 me nd soem of my homies :tears: :tears:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by spikes805_@May 29 2007, 07:41 PM~8002479
> *ma lady cheated on me then dumped me....she was my first lady in awile so it really hurt me and it hurt me more cous emosly half the school was leing 2 me nd soem of my homies :tears:  :tears:
> *


damn dude its summer time fool!!!!

best time to be single!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


you just been set free!! :0


----------



## spikes805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 29 2007, 06:46 PM~8002499
> *damn dude its summer time fool!!!!
> 
> best time to be single!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> you just been set free!! :0
> *


ya but i really loved her nd itll take me awile 2 get oevr her (b sides mosly all teh girl sat school wanna go out with with me and thats teh trueth)


----------



## eric ramos

man these are from lompoc well the bunny frame aint no more but wat evers








this one is monchis 805 from lompoc just look at this beauty has so much show bike potential hoply dont next year :cheesy: 








carloses if hes back in 







dont kno havent heard anything from him
another osos creations








oscar from oc chap if he ever finishes the body work








frankies grape bike gettin better parts 








caspers RIP never well see this frame but it would been the ebst brats bike ever 









more to come some are uploaind


----------



## spikes805

nice


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

firmes frames homie


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by spikes805_@May 29 2007, 07:49 PM~8002523
> *ya but i really loved her nd itll take me awile 2 get oevr her (b sides mosly all teh girl sat school wanna go out with with me and thats teh trueth)
> *


WTF dude go get you some lovin


----------



## 817Lowrider

wheres my shit :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

No china we ride schwinn in TX


----------



## eric ramos

more shit 
zigs red frame i like this one :cheesy: 








this is a perfect example of wat u can do to a street to give it an edge
















skylers full 20 incher 








mks lil cuz az chap








natural high pt 2







will be better than this 
juan gottis deep brown no pics cus i cant find the frame  
mines diamdond in the ruff u can see the frame on the avitar wel its almots done :cheesy: 
my homies omar trike i cant find damn pics 
and many more to come from THEE ARTISTICS BIKE CLUB 

n spikes dont trip i never get any chiks  :cheesy: :biggrin:  :rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider

*THEE ARTISTICS B.C.*

*"YOU CANT STOP US IF YOU TRIED."*


----------



## eric ramos

:yes: TRU THAT 
U SEE BITCH WORK ON UR SHIT :rofl: JK BUT ODESSA FOR SURE BABY?


----------



## 817Lowrider

yes Odessa. I got shit gong to the engraver next paysheck.


----------



## eric ramos

WERD FORK N SOME OTHER BS?
HOW N WERE THE FUCK ARE U HANDLE BARS ANYWYS?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 29 2007, 08:34 PM~8002868
> *WERD FORK N SOME OTHER BS?
> HOW N WERE THE FUCK ARE U HANDLE BARS ANYWYS?
> *


IDK I am gonna holla at bone after work tomorrow and tell him if he can get them to me asap. So I can get them engraved


----------



## eric ramos

Y TO BONE U LIVE RITE NEXT TO CORTEZ FOR FUCKS SAKE IN DALLAS DALLAS AINT THAT FAR FROM FORROS 

N SUP MKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK HOWS SHITTTTTTTTTTT?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 29 2007, 08:36 PM~8002897
> *Y TO BONE U LIVE RITE NEXT TO CORTEZ FOR FUCKS SAKE IN DALLAS DALLAS AINT THAT FAR FROM FORROS
> 
> N SUP MKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK HOWS SHITTTTTTTTTTT?
> *


No fool I am gonna get my bars from him so I can get them engraved dummy


----------



## eric ramos

:wow: OOOOOOOOOK SHIT 
WAT ASLE U MISSIN WAT ABOUT RIMS N SHIT


----------



## 817Lowrider

some 144 for now other then that lil things oh and pedals


----------



## 817Lowrider

oh shit and fenders.


----------



## eric ramos

144S FANS?


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 29 2007, 06:36 PM~8002897
> *N SUP MKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK HOWS SHITTTTTTTTTTT?
> *


 :biggrin: great


----------



## eric ramos

WERD HOW GREAT


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 29 2007, 08:41 PM~8002944
> *144S FANS?
> *


no


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 29 2007, 06:42 PM~8002950
> *WERD HOW GREAT
> *


:thumbsup: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos

REGULAR?
ATLEST ANYTHIN PAINTED?


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@May 29 2007, 06:44 PM~8002969
> *:thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:
> *


HOWS TINA?


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 29 2007, 06:45 PM~8002985
> *HOWS TINA?
> *


  great.


----------



## eric ramos

WERD DAMN U STILL WORKIN ??????/
YO FRONT ME CASH JK


----------



## GrimReaper

NEW YORK CHAP 
FUK ALL YA BITCH ASS HATERS


----------



## 817Lowrider

You gopt jokes ahahahaha
TX chap bitch


----------



## 817Lowrider

How tall are these bars?


----------



## eric ramos

THEE ARTISTICS ___ LOS ARTITICOS 
NEW MEXICO CHAP ___ NUEVO MEXICO









PURO AZUL

































DIAMOND IN THE RUFF


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 29 2007, 06:57 PM~8003065
> *WERD DAMN U STILL WORKIN ??????/
> YO FRONT ME CASH JK
> *


yea and im in debt man sorry


----------



## eric ramos

SELL UR JORDANS ULL GET ATLEST 5000 FOR SOME :rofl:


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@May 29 2007, 06:26 PM~8003358
> *yea and im in debt man sorry
> *


HEY WAS UP HOMIE, EY TALK TO YOUR COUSIN AND TELL HIM I STILL HAVE HIS MONEY HERE AT HOME, AND NO I HAVENT ORDERED ANYTHING FOR HIM. ASK HIM IF HES GOING TO SD, AND IF SO SO I CAN TRY AND GET HIS STUFF READY BY FRIDAY


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Sam holla at you bout a plaque roger


----------



## eric ramos

ROGER PM ME YO


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 29 2007, 10:12 PM~8003183
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How tall are these bars?
> *


idk they were just around when the bike was bulit


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 29 2007, 09:34 PM~8003455
> *Sam holla at you bout a plaque roger
> *


whats rogers screen name..i will send him a pm


----------



## eric ramos

THIS IS ROGER 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=28128


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 29 2007, 07:27 PM~8003378
> *SELL UR JORDANS ULL GET ATLEST 5000 FOR SOME :rofl:
> *


 :machinegun: :roflmao: its ok ill get it payed off in a few weeks


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@May 29 2007, 07:29 PM~8003394
> *HEY WAS UP HOMIE, EY TALK TO YOUR COUSIN AND TELL HIM I STILL HAVE HIS MONEY HERE AT HOME, AND NO I HAVENT ORDERED ANYTHING FOR HIM. ASK HIM IF HES GOING TO SD, AND IF SO SO I CAN TRY AND GET HIS STUFF READY BY FRIDAY
> *


ok ill tell him


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@May 29 2007, 08:34 PM~8004001
> *:machinegun:  :roflmao: its ok ill get it payed off in a few weeks
> *


THEY JUST SHOES MAN LET THEM GO :rofl:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 29 2007, 08:37 PM~8004021
> *THEY JUST SHOES MAN LET THEM GO :rofl:
> *


x2
but hey a man aint shit witout :biggrin: nice shoes


----------



## eric ramos

YES BUT THIS FUCKER HAS LIKE 40 PAIRS HAHA


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 29 2007, 08:46 PM~8004098
> *YES BUT THIS FUCKER HAS LIKE 40 PAIRS HAHA
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@May 29 2007, 08:34 PM~8004001
> *:machinegun:  :roflmao: its ok ill get it payed off in a few weeks
> *


U SLANGIN??? :biggrin: :biggrin: SUP MIJA IT'S BEEN MANY MOONS SINCE I TALKED TO U :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

SUP FELLAS ANY ONE GOT THE SCOOP OR HISTORY ON THE CLUB!

ORIGIN ETC, I WAS LOOKING FOR A THREAD IN POST YOUR RIDES...DID NOT FIND ANYTHING....


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 29 2007, 07:37 PM~8004021
> *THEY JUST SHOES MAN LET THEM GO :rofl:
> *


no shit.


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 30 2007, 10:18 AM~8007722
> *SUP FELLAS ANY ONE GOT THE SCOOP OR HISTORY ON THE CLUB!
> 
> ORIGIN ETC, I WAS LOOKING FOR A THREAD IN POST YOUR RIDES...DID NOT FIND ANYTHING....
> *


WELL THE CAR CLUB HAS BEEN AROUND SINCE 1981. THERE ARE TWOI CC CHAPTERS CURRENTLY, LOS ANGELES AND ORANGE COUNTY. ABOUT THE CLUB, WELL ITS HEADING TOWARDS ITS 3RD YEAR NEXT YEAR WHEN THE 35TH ANNIVERSARY PICNINC IS THROWN.THE BIKE CLUB HAS BEEN THORUGH A COUPEL PRESIDENTS. THERE ARE SEVERAL CHAPTERS: LOS ANGELES, OC, VENTURA COUNTY, LOMPOC, ARIZONA, NEW MEXICO, TEXAS, AND NEW YORK.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@May 30 2007, 02:13 PM~8008061
> *WELL THE CAR CLUB HAS BEEN AROUND SINCE 1981. THERE ARE TWOI CC CHAPTERS CURRENTLY, LOS ANGELES AND ORANGE COUNTY. ABOUT THE CLUB, WELL ITS HEADING TOWARDS ITS 3RD YEAR NEXT YEAR WHEN THE 35TH ANNIVERSARY PICNINC IS THROWN.THE BIKE CLUB HAS BEEN THORUGH A COUPEL PRESIDENTS. THERE ARE SEVERAL CHAPTERS: LOS ANGELES, OC, VENTURA COUNTY, LOMPOC, ARIZONA, NEW MEXICO, TEXAS, AND NEW YORK.
> *


any threads in the post your rides??
any word on the branching out of the C.C.


----------



## 817Lowrider

When I get my cutty I will make it happen  
HERES SOME OLD SCHOOL PICS








































Arts bitch ass


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 29 2007, 08:46 PM~8004098
> *YES BUT THIS FUCKER HAS LIKE 40 PAIRS HAHA
> *


 :uh: its 48 to be exact


----------



## eric ramos

holllllly fuck man 48


----------



## NaturalHighII

ABOUT MAKING ADDITIONAL CAR CLUB CHAPTERS, WELL I MYSLEF CAN NOT ANSWER THAT QUESTION. WEHN AND IF YOU GUYS HAVE A CAR, YOIU GUYS ARE WELCOMED TO SPEAK TO THE CC THEM SELVES AND SEE WHAT THEY HAVE TO SAY ABOUT IT.


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 31 2006, 04:17 PM~5528697
> *WELL I WANNA WELCOME FROM WATTS...ROGER...WELCOME TO THE CLUB AND CHAT WITH YOU MEMBERS...
> *


TOMMORROW IS MY FIRST COMPLETE YEAR IN THE CLUB.YEAH!!!!!


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

DAMM WELL GUYS WAT GUYS SD IS OUT FOR ME BECAUSE I GOT A TOURNAMENT TO GO TO FOR TRAVEL BALL SO YEA, MAN ART DNT TRIP U GUYS CAN STILL GE THE ROOM, JUST LET ME KNO IF U ARENT GONNA GO SO I CAN CANCLE, THATS MY BIGGEST CONCERN, IT'S GAY BUT IT HAS TO HAPPEN BASEBALL IS MY JOB RYTE NOW SO YEA, LATZ ANY ?'S COMMENTS OR CONCERN HIT ME UP OR PM ME


----------



## show-bound

couple guys got thier orders in for new tees... i will take orders till the end of the week if you guys decide to order later just get at me!

they are only $8 bucks cost to make them...

those that want dickies i cant get those at wholesale yet, howver kmart has them for 18.00 and Ben Davis are 25.00 online.... ink charge is like 5.00

yall let me know!

so far 
jaun 3 x 3xl
eric 2 x ?size
roger 3 x ?size
skyer 2 x ym/yl
sam 2 x 3xl

yall let me know and as per Roger shirts will only have "BIKE CLUB"


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 30 2007, 03:05 PM~8008494
> *When I get my cutty I will make it happen
> HERES SOME OLD SCHOOL PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arts bitch ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats some history...
who knows the carclub members?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Artistic3 come on every once in a while he is a c.c. member


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 30 2007, 06:48 PM~8010244
> *couple guys got thier orders in for new tees... i will take orders till the end of the week if you guys decide to order later just get at me!
> 
> they are only $8 bucks cost to make them...
> 
> those that want dickies i cant get those at wholesale yet, howver kmart has them for 18.00 and Ben Davis are 25.00 online.... ink charge is like 5.00
> 
> yall let me know!
> 
> so far
> jaun  3 x 3xl
> eric    2 x ?size
> roger 3 x 2xl,xl,l
> skyer 2 x ym/yl
> sam  2 x 3xl
> 
> yall let me know and as per Roger shirts will only have "BIKE CLUB"
> *


edited


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 30 2007, 06:56 PM~8010295
> *Artistic3  come on every once in a while he is a c.c. member
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 30 2007, 07:05 PM~8010345
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

VERY IMPORTANT

NEED EVERYBODY'S NAME WHO IS GOIN TO THE
SHOW, AND WEN U GUYS ARE TAKING OFF

SO WE CAN MEET UP
WHO PRE-REGED FOR THE SHOW
AND AINT GOING
IF U GUYS CAN KICK THAT DOWN TO THE HOMIES

IF U GUYS HAVE ANY PLZ CONTACT ME AND LET ME KNO

REALLY REALLY IMPORTANT


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

do u knoe any1 who stiches on shirts and shit..
cas i want a ben davis shirt....
im a 2xl
pm me homie


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 30 2007, 04:48 PM~8010244
> *couple guys got thier orders in for new tees... i will take orders till the end of the week if you guys decide to order later just get at me!
> 
> they are only $8 bucks cost to make them...
> 
> those that want dickies i cant get those at wholesale yet, howver kmart has them for 18.00 and Ben Davis are 25.00 online.... ink charge is like 5.00
> 
> yall let me know!
> 
> so far
> jaun  3 x 3xl
> eric    2 x ?size
> roger 3 x ?size
> skyer 2 x ym/yl
> sam  2 x 3xl
> 
> yall let me know and as per Roger shirts will only have "BIKE CLUB"
> *


aint it going to say thee artitics bc?
black n gold 
n damn even ben davis im more intrested on those i need to talk to old fuckfaced omar here n see if he pics up the phone :rolf:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

I THINK I MIGHT KNO SUMONE WHO CAN DO THAT FOR U 

AND SHOW BOUND WAT ARE THE SHIRTS FOR


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@May 30 2007, 07:50 PM~8010590
> *I THINK I MIGHT KNO SUMONE WHO CAN DO THAT FOR U
> 
> AND SHOW BOUND WAT ARE THE SHIRTS FOR
> *



club shirts


----------



## eric ramos

the club u dipstick


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@May 30 2007, 07:50 PM~8010590
> *I THINK I MIGHT KNO SUMONE WHO CAN DO THAT FOR U
> 
> AND SHOW BOUND WAT ARE THE SHIRTS FOR
> *



black gilden shirts 6.1 ounce with logo on chest and back

just like the ones you got already, peeps grow out of thangs, and lil sky needs one....


----------



## 817Lowrider

Ima need your addy sam


----------



## show-bound

ben davis @ $25

http://www.bargainsavenue.com/index.asp?Pa...TS&Category=121

dickies @ $18

http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_10104_9...keyword=dickies


----------



## 817Lowrider

I want a dickie but not now


----------



## eric ramos

sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo how much for the ben davis ones ???????????????????
with thee artitics bike club n then new mexico chapter i kno its more but im willin to pay more


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 30 2007, 08:12 PM~8010708
> *sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo how much for the ben davis ones ???????????????????
> with thee artitics bike club n then new mexico chapter i kno its more but im willin to pay more
> *


yall gonna have to send the money to buy them or yall can buy them and send them to me, i put the prices for the bens and the dickies up there in the lnks...

roger said it was just to have BIKE CLUB in the ribbon...


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 30 2007, 08:12 PM~8010707
> *I want a dickie but not now
> *


those are hot...let me see if i can buy some at whole sale...


----------



## 817Lowrider

we cant have our chap? gayness!!!!!!!!


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 30 2007, 06:03 PM~8010656
> *ben davis @ $25
> 
> http://www.bargainsavenue.com/index.asp?Pa...TS&Category=121
> 
> dickies @ $18
> 
> http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_10104_9...keyword=dickies
> *


is that the price wit ink and everything


----------



## 817Lowrider

No


----------



## 817Lowrider

No


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 30 2007, 07:25 PM~8011274
> *No
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS EVERYONE LET ME DOWN ON GOING TO SD, WE HAVE PLANED IT FOR MONTHS AND NOW IT'S HERE AND KNOW ONES SHOWING UP, AND NEAL IS COMING ALL THE WAY OUT HERE TO MEET THE CLUB MEMBERS WHICH HE SPONSER AND NOW IS DISSIPONITED NOONE'S COMING. ALSO IVE BEEN DOING HEAD COUNTS FOR THE LAST 2 WEEKS OF WHOS GOING AND NOONE RESPONED OR BOTHERS TO REPLY..........NOW IM GOING TO DO SOME CHANGES AROUND HERE... :angry: *AFTER THE SHOW.....AND FOR THOSE'S GOING, IM GOING TO HAVE A MEETING AFTER THE AWARDS  *


FOR ALL I KNOW
*ME*,
*JR*,(HARD CORE MEMBER  )
*MK*, PM ME CUZ I DONT KNOW IF YOU GOING?  
*AND YOUR CUZ*  
ROGER...WORK
ANGEL???HIT ME UP
LOPMAC?????????NOT EVEN A DAMM WORD :angry: 
AND WHOEVER I MISSED LET ME KNOW

IF ANYBODY HAS PROBLEMS AND I DONT WANT TO HERE YOU CRYING ABOUT IT, PM ME


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 30 2007, 08:20 PM~8011692
> *ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS EVERYONE LET ME DOWN ON GOING TO SD, WE HAVE PLANED IT FOR MONTHS AND NOW IT'S HERE AND KNOW ONES SHOWING UP, AND NEAL IS COMING ALL THE WAY OUT HERE TO MEET THE CLUB MEMBERS WHICH HE SPONSER AND NOW IS DISSIPONITED NOONE'S COMING. ALSO IVE BEEN DOING HEAD COUNTS FOR THE LAST 2 WEEKS OF WHOS GOING AND NOONE RESPONED OR BOTHERS TO REPLY..........NOW IM GOING TO DO SOME CHANGES AROUND HERE... :angry: AFTER THE SHOW.....AND FOR THOSE'S GOING, IM GOING TO HAVE A MEETING AFTER THE AWARDS
> FOR ALL I KNOW
> ME,
> JR,(HARD CORE MEMBER  )
> MK, PM ME CUZ I DONT KNOW IF YOU GOING?
> AND YOUR CUZ
> ROGER...WORK
> ANGEL???HIT ME UP
> LOPMAC?????????NOT EVEN A DAMM WORD :angry:
> AND WHOEVER I MISSED LET ME KNOW
> 
> IF ANYBODY HAS PROBLEMS AND I DONT WANT TO HERE YOU CRYING ABOUT IT, PM ME
> *


forgot me....i keep seending u pms homie and u dont even reply...its like u dont even see me homie....


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@May 30 2007, 08:31 PM~8011766
> *forgot me....i keep seending u pms homie and u dont even reply...its like u dont even see me homie....
> *


dosent want to her u cry jr so stfu


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@May 30 2007, 08:53 PM~8011925
> *dosent want to her u cry jr so stfu
> *


i wasnt talkn to u so y dont u stfu 2...... :uh:


----------



## show-bound

damn its like crickets in here!


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@May 30 2007, 05:23 PM~8010453
> *VERY IMPORTANT
> 
> NEED EVERYBODY'S NAME WHO IS GOIN TO THE
> SHOW, AND WEN U GUYS ARE TAKING OFF
> 
> SO WE CAN MEET UP
> WHO PRE-REGED FOR THE SHOW
> AND AINT GOING
> IF U GUYS CAN KICK THAT DOWN TO THE HOMIES
> 
> IF U GUYS HAVE ANY PLZ CONTACT ME AND LET ME KNO
> 
> REALLY REALLY IMPORTANT
> *


IM GOING I NEED SOME INFO 2 ON THAT STUFF SO WE COULD ALL MEET UP....HIT ME UP...


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 30 2007, 07:20 PM~8011692
> *ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS EVERYONE LET ME DOWN ON GOING TO SD, WE HAVE PLANED IT FOR MONTHS AND NOW IT'S HERE AND KNOW ONES SHOWING UP, AND NEAL IS COMING ALL THE WAY OUT HERE TO MEET THE CLUB MEMBERS WHICH HE SPONSER AND NOW IS DISSIPONITED NOONE'S COMING. ALSO IVE BEEN DOING HEAD COUNTS FOR THE LAST 2 WEEKS OF WHOS GOING AND NOONE RESPONED OR BOTHERS TO REPLY..........NOW IM GOING TO DO SOME CHANGES AROUND HERE... :angry: AFTER THE SHOW.....AND FOR THOSE'S GOING, IM GOING TO HAVE A MEETING AFTER THE AWARDS
> FOR ALL I KNOW
> ME,
> JR,(HARD CORE MEMBER  )
> MK, PM ME CUZ I DONT KNOW IF YOU GOING?
> AND YOUR CUZ
> ROGER...WORK
> ANGEL???HIT ME UP
> LOPMAC?????????NOT EVEN A DAMM WORD :angry:
> AND WHOEVER I MISSED LET ME KNOW
> 
> IF ANYBODY HAS PROBLEMS AND I DONT WANT TO HERE YOU CRYING ABOUT IT, PM ME
> *


CHECK IT OUT ARTIE, YOU NEED TO GET A PHONE. 

AS FAR AS THE ONES THAT ARE GOING IS

ANGEL
OSO AND 2 OF HIS COUSINS
CASPER
RAUL FROM VC
MK AND HIS CUZ (HOPEFULLY) 
AND YOU ARTIE

I DID PM YOU EARLIER AND YOU DIDNT RESPOND TO IT, WAS UP WITH THAT


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

AND ME..... WHOS SAUL FORM VC?


----------



## NaturalHighII

I MEANT YOU FOOL, I MISSEDTYPED IT AINT YOU RAUL? OR IS IT THE OTHER FOOL, I THINK IMMA STICK TO CALLING YOU JR


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

YEAH JR OR SAL....RAUL IS THE OTHER GUY BUT HE'S NOT IN THE CLUB NO MORE...


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

ALLRIGHT IM OUT BUT I NEED SOME MORE INFORMATION ON THE SD SHOW OR ELSE ITS GOING TO BE A DISASTER AT THE LAST MINUTE....


----------



## sick six

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@May 30 2007, 11:05 PM~8012891
> *CHECK IT OUT ARTIE, YOU NEED TO GET A PHONE.
> 
> AS FAR AS THE ONES THAT ARE GOING IS
> 
> ANGEL
> OSO AND 2 OF HIS COUSINS
> CASPER
> RAUL FROM VC
> MK AND HIS CUZ (HOPEFULLY)
> AND YOU ARTIE
> 
> I DID PM YOU EARLIER AND YOU DIDNT RESPOND TO IT, WAS UP WITH THAT
> *


sounds about right


----------



## show-bound

:biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

damn that wat be in our shrits???????
i need to call shit head omar rite now brb


----------



## show-bound

whats the damn deal...yall getting repramanded


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 31 2007, 11:24 AM~8014681
> *damn that wat be in our shrits???????
> i need to call shit head omar rite now brb
> *


no i just made it,use it for myspace,avatars or what ever yall might think of, they just going to be plain..like the ones you guys got...


it would be $$$$$ to get them like that all the colors 

be just like this


----------



## eric ramos

sam id like
a ben davis large 
n a reg black t xl
how much for me n omars im aget it for his ***** ass he did not want a button up n im surprised


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 31 2007, 11:42 AM~8014818
> *sam id like
> a ben davis large
> n a reg black t xl
> how much for me n omars im aget it for his ***** ass he did not want a button up n im surprised
> *


pm'd


----------



## eric ramos

werd?


----------



## show-bound

> couple guys got thier orders in for new tees... i will take orders till the end of the week if you guys decide to order later just get at me!
> 
> they are only $8 bucks cost to make them...
> 
> those that want dickies i cant get those at wholesale yet, howver kmart has them for 18.00 and Ben Davis are 25.00 online.... ink charge is like 5.00
> 
> yall let me know!
> 
> so far
> jaun 3 x 3xl mo
> eric 2 x ben davis l & xl tee mo
> roger 3 x 2xl,xl,l mo
> skyer 2 x ym/yl paid
> sam 2 x 3xl paid
> grim 1 x dickies 5xl paypal
> 
> yall let me know and as per Roger shirts will only have "BIKE CLUB"
> 
> edit x2


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 31 2007, 11:16 AM~8014625
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


right click and save


----------



## show-bound

gonna try and make the banner gold looking too


----------



## 817Lowrider

Already


----------



## 817Lowrider

Say Sam, Roger said we cant put the chap in the ribbon?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 31 2007, 03:40 PM~8016593
> *Say Sam, Roger said we cant put the chap in the ribbon?
> *



he said it was to have BIKE CLUB

ask him again...


----------



## eric ramos

under the ribbon yo


----------



## NaturalHighII

ON THE SHIRTS YO CANNOT PUT THE CHAPTER, ONLY ON THE BANNERS AND PLAQUES


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## eric ramos

WERDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD THAS KOOL YO


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn that suck. Oh well


----------



## eric ramos

mos on the way tommmor or this saturday


----------



## 817Lowrider

The fucker that used to work at the bike shop ran off with my frame. Ima beat his ass if i catch. He gots my cash and frame.


----------



## eric ramos

YOUR NOT KIDDIN N U THOUGHT THEY WAS LEGIT?
OR HES JUST IN VACTAION?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Dude left the shop. and has my frame. The shop called me and told ne that they will pay for anything and every thing.


----------



## eric ramos

WAT U MEAN HE LEFT THE SHOP JUST QUIT CUS HES GOTS UR FRAME N UR CASH? STHILL DONT MAKE SENCE MAN FOR REALS?


----------



## 817Lowrider

The guy that was doing work on my frame quit the club and shop. He took every ones frame he was working on and left. The owner said he will get it back. if he cant he will pay for my frame and my cash back. good night. I am going to sleep.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 31 2007, 09:57 PM~8019125
> *The guy that was doing work on my frame quit the club and shop. He took every ones frame he was working on and left. The owner said he will get it back. if he cant he will pay for my frame and my cash back. good night. I am going to sleep.
> *


damn thats real fucked up!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## show-bound

you dont have his number?


----------



## eric ramos

DMAN SO HES WAS GOING TO BE WITH US SHIT U CANT HAVE THOSE KIND OF PPLS IN THE CLUB 
N HOPE REALLY DO U GET UR FRAME BACK N UR MONEY BACK MAN


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 31 2007, 09:57 PM~8019125
> *The guy that was doing work on my frame quit the club and shop. He took every ones frame he was working on and left. The owner said he will get it back. if he cant he will pay for my frame and my cash back. good night. I am going to sleep.
> *


someone hook juan up with a frame..if had one id give it too ya,

i will get that mofo knocked out for ya welded up and all! 

tball is almost over so i will have a lot more time to do shit! let me know whats up...welding up something like you was doing should take no more than a day!


----------



## NaturalHighII

DAM JUAN THEY TOOK YOUR DEEP BROWN FRAME


----------



## GrimReaper

> couple guys got thier orders in for new tees... i will take orders till the end of the week if you guys decide to order later just get at me!
> 
> they are only $8 bucks cost to make them...
> 
> those that want dickies i cant get those at wholesale yet, howver kmart has them for 18.00 and Ben Davis are 25.00 online.... ink charge is like 5.00
> 
> yall let me know!
> 
> so far
> jaun 3 x 3xl mo
> eric 2 x ben davis l & xl tee mo
> roger 3 x 2xl,xl,l mo
> skyer 2 x ym/yl paid
> sam 2 x 3xl paid
> ruben 1 x dickies 5xl paypal
> 
> yall let me know and as per Roger shirts will only have "BIKE CLUB"
> 
> edit x2
Click to expand...


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@May 31 2007, 09:30 PM~8020336
> *
> *


The dickies and ben davis shirts *CAN* have the chapter just not the regular tee's


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 1 2007, 01:10 AM~8020579
> *The dickies and ben davis shirts CAN have the chapter just not the regular tee's
> *


ORALE.... :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:nicoderm:


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 1 2007, 12:30 PM~8018885
> *The fucker that used to work at the bike shop ran off with my frame. Ima beat his ass if i catch. He gots my cash and frame.
> *


this isnt deep brown is it?
i thought raul still had it


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@May 31 2007, 08:01 PM~8019625
> *DAM JUAN THEY TOOK YOUR DEEP BROWN FRAME
> *


is this true?


----------



## eric ramos

no stupids he had anohter a semi he was workin for his lil somtin family he had parts n shit but he send it to paint with them n u kno the rest


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 1 2007, 11:19 AM~8022555
> *no stupids he had anohter a semi he was workin for his lil somtin family he had parts n shit but he send it to paint with them n u kno the rest
> *


ic, get a hold of that dude..


----------



## show-bound

> couple guys got thier orders in for new tees... i will take orders till the end of the week if you guys decide to order later just get at me!
> 
> they are only $8 bucks cost to make them...
> 
> those that want dickies i cant get those at wholesale yet, howver kmart has them for 18.00 and Ben Davis are 25.00 online.... ink charge is like 5.00
> 
> yall let me know!
> 
> so far
> jaun 3 x 3xl mo
> eric 2 x ben davis l & xl tee mo
> roger 3 x 2xl,xl,l mo
> skyer 2 x ym/yl paid
> sam 2 x 3xl paid
> ruben 1 x 5xl paypal
> 
> yall let me know and as per Roger shirts will only have "BIKE CLUB"
> 
> edit x4
> 
> 
> 
> anyone else, i will take orders over the week end and place the order monday!
Click to expand...


----------



## eric ramos

ill get my mo today there is a gasshit around the corner like 1/2 mile away from here just in the hot sun


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 1 2007, 12:31 PM~8023068
> *ill get my mo today there is a gasshit around the corner like 1/2 mile away from here just in the hot sun
> *


just have mom or dad take you later....lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

I got his number ima call him again today(he dont answer). I got a but load of frames so I aint really sweaten it. Ima give hima a week to have it at my door or Ima go beat his ass.


----------



## show-bound

whats up with this dude neal..im been calling to order some chit...

who else did you say juan had good prices


----------



## 817Lowrider

Say he aint answering because he is preparing for sd. he is prolly there already but worse case hit up DLK always got good prices too.


----------



## GrimReaper

he most likely in sd now hit bones up next week


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

YEAH HE'S IN SD NOW......


----------



## Aztecbike

does anyone know if let you have a canopy at the show?


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

THEY SHOULD LET U....4 SURE...FUCK THEM IF THEY DONT IM SETTING MINE UP ANYWAYS.....FTW


----------



## Aztecbike

so jr are your taking off at 5? ima most probably leave the latest at 6 you have my number call me up at six in the morning dawg!!!


----------



## eric ramos

:tears: NO SD FOR ME THIS SUCKS


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 1 2007, 08:01 PM~8025980
> *:tears: NO SD FOR ME THIS SUCKS
> *


I just found out that Im not going to be there either. Oh well.


----------



## eric ramos

DAMN THAT BLOWS 2


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 1 2007, 08:09 PM~8026022
> *DAMN THAT BLOWS 2
> *


Its cool cause theres going to be ass and tits at the Streetlow show here.  But I rather be down there.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 1 2007, 08:18 PM~8026060
> *Its cool cause theres going to be ass and tits at the Streetlow show here.    But I rather be down there.
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 1 2007, 08:18 PM~8026060
> *Its cool cause theres going to be ass and tits at the Streetlow show here.    But I rather be down there.
> *


YEP WAT MALE CANT RESIST TITS N ASS :cheesy:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 1 2007, 08:24 PM~8026086
> *YEP WAT MALE CANT RESIST TITS N ASS :cheesy:
> *


u cuz u havent got any yet foo


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 1 2007, 08:24 PM~8026086
> *YEP WAT MALE CANT RESIST TITS N ASS :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 30 2007, 08:20 PM~8011692
> *ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS EVERYONE LET ME DOWN ON GOING TO SD, WE HAVE PLANED IT FOR MONTHS AND NOW IT'S HERE AND KNOW ONES SHOWING UP, AND NEAL IS COMING ALL THE WAY OUT HERE TO MEET THE CLUB MEMBERS WHICH HE SPONSER AND NOW IS DISSIPONITED NOONE'S COMING. ALSO IVE BEEN DOING HEAD COUNTS FOR THE LAST 2 WEEKS OF WHOS GOING AND NOONE RESPONED OR BOTHERS TO REPLY..........NOW IM GOING TO DO SOME CHANGES AROUND HERE... :angry: AFTER THE SHOW.....AND FOR THOSE'S GOING, IM GOING TO HAVE A MEETING AFTER THE AWARDS
> FOR ALL I KNOW
> ME,
> JR,(HARD CORE MEMBER  )
> MK, PM ME CUZ I DONT KNOW IF YOU GOING?
> AND YOUR CUZ
> ROGER...WORK
> ANGEL???HIT ME UP
> LOPMAC?????????NOT EVEN A DAMM WORD :angry:
> AND WHOEVER I MISSED LET ME KNOW
> 
> IF ANYBODY HAS PROBLEMS AND I DONT WANT TO HERE YOU CRYING ABOUT IT, PM ME
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Arts mad.


----------



## eric ramos

:yessad:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 30 2007, 08:20 PM~8011692
> *ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS EVERYONE LET ME DOWN ON GOING TO SD, WE HAVE PLANED IT FOR MONTHS AND NOW IT'S HERE AND KNOW ONES SHOWING UP, AND NEAL IS COMING ALL THE WAY OUT HERE TO MEET THE CLUB MEMBERS WHICH HE SPONSER AND NOW IS DISSIPONITED NOONE'S COMING. ALSO IVE BEEN DOING HEAD COUNTS FOR THE LAST 2 WEEKS OF WHOS GOING AND NOONE RESPONED OR BOTHERS TO REPLY..........NOW IM GOING TO DO SOME CHANGES AROUND HERE... :angry: AFTER THE SHOW.....AND FOR THOSE'S GOING, IM GOING TO HAVE A MEETING AFTER THE AWARDS
> FOR ALL I KNOW
> ME,
> JR,(HARD CORE MEMBER  )
> MK, PM ME CUZ I DONT KNOW IF YOU GOING?
> AND YOUR CUZ
> ROGER...WORK
> ANGEL???HIT ME UP
> LOPMAC?????????NOT EVEN A DAMM WORD :angry:
> AND WHOEVER I MISSED LET ME KNOW
> 
> IF ANYBODY HAS PROBLEMS AND I DONT WANT TO HERE YOU CRYING ABOUT IT, PM ME
> *


count me in....  im leaving tomorrow at 8-9 am....so i can set up everything and show on sunday.....


----------



## 817Lowrider

struggling 19 male with no real reliable transportation and living paycheck to paycheck. Thats why I aint going


----------



## eric ramos

IM A 16YEAR OLD WITH NO JOB 
NO MONEY
NO RIDE
NO BIKE DONE


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I just need a ride.


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

i just need to cover up my ears cus they hurt from all the crying..... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aztecbike

9449 FRIARS RD. SAN DIEGO, CA 92108


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Jun 1 2007, 04:57 PM~8025115
> *so jr are your taking off at 5?  ima most probably leave the latest at 6 you have my number call me up at six in the morning dawg!!!
> *


yeah ill hit u up.....im leaving at 3 in the morning..


----------



## show-bound

whos going to Houston?

whos coming to TEXAS in November for the big odessa show...


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

K IM OUT TO SD RIGHT NOW.... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 2 2007, 02:10 AM~8027260
> *whos going to Houston?
> 
> whos coming to TEXAS in November for the big odessa show...
> *


ODESSA and Houston

Get ready for some recruting


----------



## eric ramos

odesssa 
ey sam lest go to burque on augest? it supose to be big n shit 
how far is ablbuqurie from you like 5 hours or 6?


----------



## NaturalHighII

GOOD LUCK IN SD EVERYONE


----------



## NaturalHighII

BY THE TIME ODESSA COMES AROUND, ILL HAVE MY DRIVERS LICENSE, IM THIKING LA CHAPTER ROAD TRIP


----------



## eric ramos

werd damn its hella far roger its like 18 hours from you?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

It would be about 29 hours for me to go out there.


----------



## spikes805

:biggrin: :biggrin:







  

whos in


----------



## spikes805

any 1 fidn this image scary or creepy couse every tiem i show it 2 soem 1 they say ima get nightnares now


----------



## eric ramos

spikes u scare me


----------



## 817Lowrider

*FORT WORTH TEXAS ROLLIN!!!*


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## 817Lowrider

We roll hard in FORITOS


----------



## eric ramos

:loco:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 2 2007, 06:23 PM~8029502
> *:
> *


WTF?


----------



## eric ramos

:uh: NIGA PLEASE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 2 2007, 06:27 PM~8029537
> *: FUCK ME PLEASE
> *


Nasty Mofo :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

:thumbsdown: TAT IS A LOW BLOW


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 2 2007, 06:31 PM~8029553
> *:thumbsup: Ill give ya a LOW BLOW
> *


 :angry: chill already


----------



## eric ramos

STOP EDITING


----------



## 817Lowrider

Dont be a pusayyy


----------



## eric ramos

LAT3RS LIL NIGAS IM A GO WATCH KNOCKEDUP SO :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

LMK if its good


----------



## ITS ME BITCHES

ITS ME BITCHES


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ITS ME BITCHES_@Jun 2 2007, 07:48 PM~8029848
> *ITS ME BITCHES
> *


heyyyyyyyyy :cheesy:


----------



## ITS ME BITCHES

wats up bitch


----------



## GrimReaper

wats crackin juan


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 2 2007, 08:01 PM~8029888
> *wats crackin juan
> *


sup fool. When you getting you plaque?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ITS ME BITCHES_@Jun 2 2007, 07:56 PM~8029872
> *wats up bitch
> *


Did you want me to donahte that m.o. ?


----------



## GrimReaper

Soon waitin 2 get a job I'm a get mt shirt from show bound

Who's that its me bitchs????


----------



## 817Lowrider

I bet is lil guy. He is always making different screen names


----------



## GrimReaper

:biggrin:  
Wats new how's the bike comin out 
Who doin ur engravein n shit


----------



## 817Lowrider

Cortez waiting on more custom parts. Ill PM you when I get them


----------



## GrimReaper

kool

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=2033294832

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=2031622738

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=2029375142

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=2029681539


----------



## 817Lowrider

that last one damnnnnnnnnn


----------



## GrimReaper

lol i no only in ny lol


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 2 2007, 02:43 PM~8028764
> *odesssa
> ey sam lest go to burque on augest? it supose to be big n shit
> how far  is ablbuqurie from you like 5 hours or 6?
> *


8 from the lbk... yeah like 6 hrs the way i drive...lol<during the day..if at night then 10..lmao im going to trip rolling thorugh all then curved ass mountain lands...

in august ...save your cheddar...ill roll up there!!!!!


just got to get my LICENSE BACK...lol :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 2 2007, 11:59 PM~8031078
> *lol i no only in ny lol
> *


dont eat brownies, and dn break dance this weekend and you should be cool...lmfao... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

for sure im going to burque candy n chrome one i just need to prereg 
ist in aug 5th


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## 817Lowrider

What yall know bout bone with the T.A. plaque.


----------



## eric ramos

u knew or dident ya?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Yes o knew.
Do you know if Casper showed up to the show


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 2 2007, 06:58 PM~8030420
> *I bet is lil guy. He is always making different screen names
> *


what about me?




weres my $$$$?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Jun 3 2007, 07:47 PM~8034561-->
> 
> 
> 
> what about me?
> weres my $$$$?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was guessing it was you and about your grip
> 
> 
> I thought you were gonbna donate
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-76'_SCHWINN_@May 30 2007, 11:11 AM~8006993
> *im down to chip in juangotti. i can do $15.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## eric ramos

no he did not


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 3 2007, 07:51 PM~8034589
> *no he did not
> *


It was you


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 3 2007, 04:49 PM~8034576
> *I was guessing it was you and about your grip
> I thought you were gonbna donate
> :dunno:
> *


donate? fuck that.



and no its not me.


----------



## 817Lowrider

RIGHT AFTER WORK I WILL TAKE MY LAZY FATT ASS TO THE POST OFFICE I PROMISE!!!!


----------



## eric ramos

wtf are u talkin about casper did not atend i wish i did i tried to get a greyhound yesterday but they was like 160 from here for 2 ppls i thought id been cheaper i only have around 90 bucks i thought it would of coverd it
fuck im mad yooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## GrimReaper

WATS GUD ERIC N JUAN


----------



## eric ramos

noting grim y


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 3 2007, 05:04 PM~8034663
> *noting grim y
> *


shit.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 3 2007, 04:55 PM~8034610
> *RIGHT AFTER WORK I WILL TAKE MY LAZY FATT ASS TO THE POST OFFICE I PROMISE!!!!
> *


----------



## GrimReaper

NM OVER HEAR CHILLIN


----------



## eric ramos

nm bitchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hahahahah 
new mexicooooooooooooooooooooooooo
land of the mother fuken enchantmentttttttt


----------



## show-bound

???the pics from tha show!


----------



## eric ramos

neal won 2nd with lil basterd congrats to him n his winnin
not manny membesr went n we the rest who did not go are going to get our asses chewed


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

ALL RIGHT ME AND ART HAD A LITTLE TALK AT THE SHOW AND HERES WHAT NEW.... 1ST IT WILL BE MANDATORY TO GO TO THE NATIONALS IN BAKERSFIELD...2ND OF ALL WE DONT KNOW IF WE R MAKING BAKERSFIELD MANDATORY 4 OUT OF STATE MEMBER YET WE WILL STILL HAVE ANOTHER TALK ABOUT THAT......AND 3RD OF ALL IM THE NEW PRESIDENT OF THE VENTURA COUNTY CHAPTER.... :biggrin: IF U GOT ANY QUESTIONS OR COMMENT U R WELCOME TO SPEAK UP 4 UR SELF AND THE CLUB....


----------



## eric ramos

sounds fair enough
clean bike jr looked pink or red i dont kno its just clean i like the display 2


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

YEAH ITS CANDY PINK (MAGENTA 2 BE EXACT)


----------



## eric ramos

oooooooooooooooooooooo :0
needs leafin or somting


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

YEAH IM GETTING MORE SHIT DONE TO THE PAINT JOB CUZ AFTER THIS SHOW I WAS DISSAPOINTED AT ALL THIS BULL SHIT.....SO IMA GET LEAFING AND EXTRA PATTERNS DONE... :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

maybe custom parts? 
wat full or semi trike?


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

YEAH IMA GET FACED PARTS I ALLREDY TALK TO MY SPONSOR ABOUT THAT TODAY....IM FULL...


----------



## eric ramos

god damn so u gots it already in the works 
pinchie guey ur fast hehehe


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

YUP HOPEFULLY IT COULD BE HALF WAY DONE 4 BAKERSFIELDS I GOT 2 MONTHS....THEN ILL SEE WHERE I STAND AND GO FROM THERE....ON THE WAY BACK FROM THE SHOW ALL THAT ME AND MY SPONSOR TALKED ABOUT WAS HOW TO GET MY BIKE DONE UP RIGHT... :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

IM OUT ILL TALK 2 U L8ER ON....L8ETZ


----------



## eric ramos

alrato guey
ey jessssssse i seeeee you 
did u go to sd?


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

nope...i dint pre reg and i didnt wanna risk it maybe they wont let me in or something cus i can use that gas,and hotel money for parts....


----------



## eric ramos

tats gay


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jun 4 2007, 01:01 AM~8036577
> *ALL RIGHT ME AND ART HAD A LITTLE TALK AT THE SHOW AND HERES WHAT NEW.... 1ST IT WILL BE MANDATORY TO GO TO THE NATIONALS IN BAKERSFIELD...2ND OF ALL WE DONT KNOW IF WE R MAKING BAKERSFIELD MANDATORY 4 OUT OF STATE MEMBER YET WE WILL STILL HAVE ANOTHER TALK ABOUT THAT......AND 3RD OF ALL IM THE NEW PRESIDENT OF THE VENTURA COUNTY CHAPTER.... :biggrin: IF U GOT ANY QUESTIONS OR COMMENT U R WELCOME TO SPEAK UP 4 UR SELF AND THE CLUB....
> *


That would be a good call I know I would let you down.
Welcome fellow Presidente. I am the same old Pres or the TX chap with one official tag teammember.


----------



## eric ramos

niga wat fuck naw how can i make it in vacasville in fuken augest 
dont make it manditory please dont


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 4 2007, 03:25 PM~8039719
> *That would be a good call I know I would let you down.
> Welcome fellow Presidente. I am the same old Pres or the TX chap with one official tag teammember.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

HERES THE FLYER FROM THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS....FOR MORE INFO OR A PRE-REG FORM GO TO LOWRIDERNATIONALS.COM..










.


----------



## eric ramos

aug 5th huh im going to albuquerie to candy n chrome hosted by ro but its one of the bigest state shows


----------



## Lil Spanks

*only maditory to cali guys*


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 4 2007, 05:23 PM~8041203
> *only maditory to cali guys
> *


ill make sure i dnt plan any baseball practice or tournaments...did casper go...ey art did u get the pm bout my trike kit and form daggo, wat bout the frame how much longer do u kno


----------



## eric ramos

art hit me up man i need to call u up all ur nubers dont work pay ur damn bills from fuken nextel damn it


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 4 2007, 05:23 PM~8041203
> *only maditory to cali guys
> *


wow im so excited about this one....


----------



## eric ramos

:0


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

sup baboso and eric....


----------



## eric ramos

hola mi cola


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

sup
ey eric, wats full


----------



## eric ramos

wtf did u just say


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

wat frame mods is condsider full, and wat consider it mild, semi


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

ok waiit do u stil have that scissor lift for sale too, u got any pics of it


----------



## eric ramos

mild one mod
semi 2 mods
full 3 mods
radical 5


bitch no i dont have it for sale
n no u did not like it remember u never ufken make up ur damn mind for god damn parts wat pissed me off god damnti


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 4 2007, 08:58 PM~8042701
> *mild one mod
> semi 2 mods
> full 3 mods
> radical 5
> bitch no i dont have it for sale
> n no u did not like it remember u never ufken make up ur damn mind for god damn parts wat pissed me off god damnti
> *


i thought it was for sale
i want it send me pics
and price


----------



## eric ramos

fuck ur self ull say in the end i dont have money or i dont like the design


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

im serious this tyme, really really serious


----------



## eric ramos

show me a pm with you holdin the money and a paper bag in the other


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

fo im really serious need it for my trike
no lye, im really really serious
how much, and pics


----------



## eric ramos

130shipped
or u can pay for his platin of his fork with roger as a trade its less than 100 cus its not much


----------



## eric ramos

but no lie post a pic of u holdin the money with a paper bag on the other hand


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

ok so wat i talk to roger bout the plating ill do that, i want a pic of the scissor lift no lye
come on babycakes, im serious here no lye


----------



## NaturalHighII

Dam this guy really wants it


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

u got that ryte


----------



## eric ramos

let me get yo a pic n ur cell phone dont work no more its dead u shit head pay ur bills
let me post it
Precision Engraving (Eazy) - (562)423-2446 Dallas, TX area(has done a bunch of cars & bikes)
Jaime Castaneda (909)988-4896 Ontario, CA (has done The Passion)
Cortez Custom Engraving (Gilbert) (214)263-0047 Dallas, TX area(Aztlan, Outcast, & more)
Rudy Pena (510)538-6880 Castro Valley, CA (lots of cars & bikes)
Tarrera Hand Engraving (Tay) (949)495-9951 Laguna Beach, CA(Deep Impact, WCC & lots more)
Salas Engraving(Carlos) (626)840-5871 Riverside, CA (Game Over, Riddler)
Artistic Impressions(David)(805)527-6470 SemiValley, CA(Casino Dreamin & more)
Ricky Low(no #) Texas
Wim Graffix (Jaime Trevino) CA (909)881-3609 (LRB cover bike)


----------



## eric ramos

http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e275/ram...ts/P1010771.jpg


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

who me my phone works bitch u probably got the wrong number


----------



## NaturalHighII

Okay I talked to my painter and I was gonna pull out my bike from the shop and he said, keep it here and Ill paint it for free. So I said okay, but make sure you have it done by the 22nd of this month, so I can take it to a show on the 24th. So hopefully he has it done and doesnt fuck up lie he has for the last 5 months


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

ok koo koo thanks eric
im gonna talk to roger bout the paltting for omar


----------



## NaturalHighII

Fool dont lie, your phone doesnt work, I tried calling you a couple times and I get a busy signal....LOL. Get dsl fool, not dial-up


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

dam thats kinda a tthe last minute roger
now im gonna see wat fork and sissybar design i can come up
wit


----------



## NaturalHighII

Well after that its just to put it together, thats it.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey roger you still get chroem plating if so hit me up 812-402-4362 i need acouple prices for people


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

ARE U TALKING TO ERIC OR ME ROGER


----------



## REC

Whats up


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 4 2007, 10:04 PM~8043198
> *Whats up
> *


 :wave: 
WEN U GET A CHANCE PM ME THOSE PICS =]


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jun 4 2007, 10:11 PM~8043245
> *:wave:
> WEN U GET A CHANCE PM ME THOSE PICS =]
> *


----------



## NaturalHighII

Check it out you guys, for us So Cal... Bike Show
July 29
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=341580


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 4 2007, 09:50 PM~8043093
> *Okay I talked to my painter and I was gonna pull out my bike from the shop and he said, keep it here and Ill paint it for free. So I said okay, but make sure you have it done by the 22nd of this month, so I can take it to a show on the 24th. So hopefully he has it done and doesnt fuck up lie he has for the last 5 months
> *


WHAT SHOW IS ON THE 24TH???


----------



## NaturalHighII

Isnt it Highland Park?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 5 2007, 01:46 AM~8043674
> *Isnt it Highland Park?
> *


pull that bitch and send it to me!!!

i'll get er done! :0


----------



## NaturalHighII

The paint and everything is there all I need is someone to lay the paint. bodywork is done and everything. Imma give a week, if nothing then ill look towards you.


----------



## show-bound

where are the pics from the show..postem up in here


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 5 2007, 01:54 AM~8043700
> *The paint and everything is there all I need is someone to lay the paint. bodywork is done and everything. Imma give a week, if nothing then ill look towards you.
> *


  whats the color scheme, you getting patterns and all that? 

for sure man if they bullshitting, send down here i;ll get it real wet! :cheesy:


----------



## NaturalHighII

THERES NO PATTERNS AT ALL. ITS JUST A SIMPLE BASE. THATS ALL, ONE COLOR THE WHOEL BODY.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 5 2007, 02:10 AM~8043737
> *THERES NO PATTERNS AT ALL. ITS JUST A SIMPLE BASE. THATS ALL, ONE COLOR THE WHOEL BODY.
> *


well, if ya wanna step it up, get at me!


----------



## NaturalHighII

PM ME WITH AN ESTIMATE, REMEMBER IM PROVIDING THE PAINT, THERES NO BODYWORK INVOLVED ALL YOU GOTTA DO IS LAY THE PAINT, GIVE ME A PRICE WITH AND WITHOUT PATTERNS. PM IT TO ME


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 5 2007, 09:42 AM~8044506
> *PM ME WITH AN ESTIMATE, REMEMBER IM PROVIDING THE PAINT, THERES NO BODYWORK INVOLVED ALL YOU GOTTA DO IS LAY THE PAINT, GIVE ME A PRICE WITH AND WITHOUT PATTERNS. PM IT TO ME
> *


pm'd


----------



## eric ramos

damn yal 
victor im waitin for that damn pic of the money to see if ur down bitch so hit it up culero


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up bitch


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 4 2007, 11:46 PM~8043674
> *Isnt it Highland Park?
> *


OH YEAH I FORGOT ABOUT THAT :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

What is up my fellow club members


----------



## 817Lowrider

I wanna see some pics of the show. Wheres the pics with bone and shit. Post them up.


----------



## mortalkombat2

:wow:


----------



## GrimReaper

http://tupride.fusebox.com/Ruben


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 5 2007, 03:49 PM~8047593
> *http://tupride.fusebox.com/Ruben
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## GrimReaper

wats crackin mk


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 5 2007, 03:49 PM~8047593
> *http://tupride.fusebox.com/Ruben
> *


THATS NICE MAD PROPS... :thumbsup:


----------



## GrimReaper

:biggrin: :biggrin:
THANKS HOMIE


----------



## eric ramos

mk pm me homie i need to talk to you


----------



## show-bound

sup, caca heads


----------



## eric ramos

ey fuckfaced sam 
the money order on its way so chekc out for it


----------



## show-bound

cool cuz the order is holding on you..lol

ol speacial orders ass...lol


----------



## show-bound

sup ANGEL you rep THEE ARTISTICS CC too


----------



## eric ramos

yes hes la chapter yo n cc cus hes gots some clean ass impala dont kno wat year but its candy all that matters hahaha

oh yea i oredred shit from bone today 2 yay


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 5 2007, 08:12 PM~8048580
> *yes hes la chapter yo n cc cus hes gots some clean ass impala dont kno wat year but its candy all that matters hahaha
> 
> oh yea i oredred shit from bone today 2 yay
> *


yeah i seen them on his myspace...

for got that lil SKY bike needs different forks, got most of the other parts already...


----------



## eric ramos

werd u need better handle bars homie n a seat 2 bigbig time its a rider or a showqueen?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 5 2007, 08:23 PM~8048697
> *werd u need better handle bars homie n a seat 2 bigbig time its a rider or a showqueen?
> *


built to be functionable...lol

doubt it will ever be ridin...lol my boy keeps telling me to put the training wheels on....

hes alreaady wanting another bike...monster theme....maybe will go all out with that one... :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

hmmmmmm but its werid im tellin yours looks to damn low for some reason looks like a damn 16 cus of them rims


----------



## Aztecbike




----------



## Aztecbike




----------



## Aztecbike




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 5 2007, 08:23 PM~8048697
> *werd u need better handle bars homie n a seat 2 bigbig time its a rider or a showqueen?
> *


havent really got any feed back on them, i like how they sit and pull back.

im going this weekend to pic up some sqauare bar <play with the forks and sqare them up!

im not going to do ape style


----------



## Aztecbike




----------



## Aztecbike




----------



## Aztecbike




----------



## Aztecbike




----------



## Aztecbike




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 5 2007, 08:29 PM~8048752
> *hmmmmmm but its werid im tellin yours looks to damn low for some reason looks like a damn 16 cus of them rims
> *


lol. the tire say 20. bmx are 20's

rememer the fork is over the back bone and not were its sapposed to be, if it were it would look fuuny...<in the ridable position


----------



## Aztecbike




----------



## Aztecbike

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 5 2007, 06:02 PM~8048502
> *sup ANGEL you rep THEE ARTISTICS CC too
> *



THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE THEE ARTISTICS C.C. AND B.C.


----------



## eric ramos

you sould do crazy designs man damn it even sqare bar u can do some bends n shits u kno 
you need like 144s cus they 20s 2 u kno 

angle wtf lompoc did show up damn'
let me se osos lil 16


----------



## Aztecbike




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 5 2007, 08:38 PM~8048849
> *you sould do crazy designs man damn it even sqare bar u can do some bends n shits u kno
> you need like 144s cus they 20s 2 u kno
> 
> angle wtf lompoc did show up damn'
> let me se osos lil 16
> *


 :biggrin: 

i like the street sstyle simple, rather than a bunch of bolt on and custo parts that just get way to busy...  
i hear that....i would just tear them muthas up too and customize them..


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Jun 5 2007, 06:40 PM~8048874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: damn has lots of potential damn oso hes never here if he was id give him mad props for pullin that bike in not much time


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 5 2007, 06:43 PM~8048893
> *:biggrin:
> 
> i like the street sstyle simple, rather than a bunch of bolt on and custo parts that just get way to busy...
> i hear that....i would just tear them muthas up too and customize them..
> *


fuck bolt on i dont have shit of that  

just get some faced parts sissy bar n fork n ur set with some 144s 
n that blaster fender tat you found how u going to do it paint it the same color as the bike?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Jun 5 2007, 08:37 PM~8048844
> *THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE THEE ARTISTICS C.C. AND B.C.
> *



any other chapters


----------



## eric ramos

sam just look at my signiture all the chapters u read are in the club
from cali to ny homie


----------



## 817Lowrider

Wheres Arts bike and no one from Lompoc showed damn


----------



## 817Lowrider

He is talking bout C.C. fool and damn fool let the fool he is asking answer the question every now and then. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 5 2007, 08:47 PM~8048920
> *sam just look at my signiture all the chapters u read are in the club
> from cali to ny homie
> *


there are cars in the other chapters


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 5 2007, 08:46 PM~8048907
> *fuck bolt on i dont have shit of that
> 
> just get some faced parts  sissy bar n fork n ur set with some 144s
> n that blaster fender tat you found how u going to do it paint it the same color as the bike?
> *


already primed!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Did yall take pics with bone?


----------



## eric ramos

nice man u dont have to go all out just have clean bike man you kno 
like for example that lil orange one that angle just posted that is clean not over done or nada its just clean n simple


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 5 2007, 06:48 PM~8048922
> *Wheres Arts bike and no one from Lompoc showed damn
> *


oso n his cuz showd up
that werid blue bike with 144s is his cusins
osos is the lil orange one with faced shit
art only showd the pixie
jh showed his trike 
bone took lil basterd n some other street
angle took his aztec bike


----------



## 817Lowrider

No Creamator huh? And casper did not show up. Is he still in the club.?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Who is this? is it the same casper or a different member of our club
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendid=29417866


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## GrimReaper

YO SAM U REALLY THE OWNER OF LONE STAR


----------



## eric ramos

yes he still is

juan ur handle bars almost done i talked with bone today n asked them about them for you

cremator is still underconstruction


----------



## eric ramos

ibevlie there is 2 caspers in the club yo


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn it fool. You always no my biznes. But that cool Ima call ho m tomorrow after work. A sam have you got a hold of Bone yet.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 5 2007, 09:15 PM~8049115
> *YO SAM U REALLY THE OWNER OF LONE STAR
> *


yes sir.....


----------



## GrimReaper

THATS HOT U GOT A SITE


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 5 2007, 09:18 PM~8049144
> *Damn it fool. You always no my biznes. But that cool Ima call ho m tomorrow after work. A sam have you got a hold of Bone yet.
> *


i was needing a crank and some forks,.....wait till i get this sqaure bar for the forks!

i already got the crank, i was going to get some pedals for it too, i found the ones from the schwinn so im going to cut them up and style them....i was going to order a front fender to weld up then i found one that will work...lol , i was look for some bars, i got something to roll with for now, see how they play out...

im good till next week..see what happens when you wait, start making chit...


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 5 2007, 07:18 PM~8049144
> *Damn it fool. You always no my biznes. But that cool Ima call ho m tomorrow after work. A sam have you got a hold of Bone yet.
> *


yes sir im lookin out for ya man cus we gots to show big in oddessa with out no doubt 
you kno y ur handle bars are takin to long
cus you wanted round handle bar ape like shit to put them together n he weled it rite n it made some big ass holes n hes fixin them cus the 1/4 or 3/8s metal is to big for the round part apehange shit but he still doing it rite yo


----------



## 817Lowrider

Good looking out so me you Omar sam skyler and more to come in Odessa. YES SIRR>


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 5 2007, 09:23 PM~8049179
> *THATS HOT U GOT A SITE
> *


preciate that! i barley started this yr with it and it been good so far$$$... 

i started the buis with intial investment of only 50 dollars!

still stacking cheese for the site, the .com name i want will not be available till sept..

its coming...! its been a good concept so far Exclusive texas tees, i want to break to the masses with more designs!!


----------



## eric ramos

tu sabes i thikn im a pay omars platin the puto dont ancer n i want to see his bike done so i think im not sure unles i get ahold of him ill pay his fork


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 5 2007, 09:28 PM~8049227
> *Good looking out so me you Omar sam skyler and more to come in Odessa. YES SIRR>
> *



I will have a booth out there as well....

we can go and do breakfast, cuz yall no can go to the PARTY...lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

I dont no whats in Odessa but I we will find somethiong to do. Sorry eric ole under age ass LOL. but oh yeah we will get down.


----------



## eric ramos

i got family there and midland 
odessa sucks midland is lil better 
they both just oil towns
my fam lives less then 10 minutes from the colosum were its at 
no hotel nada heheheheheh

my parents are godfathers to some lil girl n my nino lives in midland 
tat means i can get money of his ass :rofl:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 5 2007, 09:35 PM~8049273
> *I dont no whats in Odessa but I we will find somethiong to do. Sorry eric  ole under age ass LOL. but oh yeah we will get down.
> *


will find an 18 up place....pop it off with some of the homies throwing the show, VIP!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Say Sam are you taking Skyler?


----------



## eric ramos

is ther pree reg or some bullshit?
its november 5th or 3rd

n sam candy n chrome is in aug 5th in albuqerie just leetin ya kno its suposte to be a big show lrm be there wat i saw in the topic they did its hosted by rolers


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 5 2007, 09:39 PM~8049299
> *Say Sam are you taking Skyler?
> *


it came up in our meeting whos all going..hence LSB etc./our partying, i made it point that he must go and represent himself and he will need his own chaperon! :biggrin: lol


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 5 2007, 09:44 PM~8049322
> *is ther pree reg or some bullshit?
> its november 5th or 3rd
> 
> n sam candy n chrome is in aug 5th in albuqerie just leetin ya kno its suposte to be a big show lrm be there wat i saw in the topic they did its hosted by rolers
> *




yeah i would pre reg!!!! cuz its like 45 dollars the day of the show!
nov??

FOR AUGUST im putting it on the calender, every ghas to get apporved by the hefa!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 5 2007, 09:44 PM~8049324
> *it came up in our meeting whos all going..hence LSB etc./our partying, i made it point that he must go and represent himself and he will need his own chaperon!  :biggrin: lol
> *


I may take my nefews. MAYBE. LOL


----------



## eric ramos

yo fuken is ther already a form for prereg on tejano show

i already gots the candy n chrome one in burque 
its 25 for bike prereg

whos gost to be aproved by the jefa?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 5 2007, 09:55 PM~8049400
> *yo fuken is ther already a form for prereg on tejano show
> 
> i already gots the candy n chrome one in burque
> its 25 for bike prereg
> 
> whos gost to be aproved by the jefa?
> *


the old lady gots to give the ok..lol

i will get the info!
on my myspace page, texas tours!


----------



## eric ramos

wat myspace page lots of pages take tolong i gots dail up no dsl it fucken blows especialy for vids on youtube takes like 20mintes for a 2 min video


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 5 2007, 10:13 PM~8049521
> *wat myspace page lots of pages take tolong i gots dail up no dsl it fucken blows especialy for vids on youtube takes like 20mintes for a 2 min video
> *


damn that reminds of the commercial....lol

myspace.com/tejanosupercarshow


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 5 2007, 10:13 PM~8049521
> *wat myspace page lots of pages take tolong i gots dail up no dsl it fucken blows especialy for vids on youtube takes like 20mintes for a 2 min video
> *


damn that reminds of the commercial....lol

myspace.com/tejanosupercarshow


----------



## eric ramos

i ges prably deadline for prereg is around october que no?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 5 2007, 10:40 PM~8049761
> *i ges prably deadline for prereg is around october que no?
> *


the dead line for pre reg is nov 1st!

and the show is NOV 18TH


----------



## eric ramos

psssssssssh that is more then enough time

n i send my mom today to get the moneyorder she went to put gas so it should be on the way tommo0rw moring 

victor were is the pic of the money n the paperbag?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

dam eric my camera dnt work
wat u want me to do mail it to
shit im serious no lye god dam fucker


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

dam eric my camera dnt work
wat u want me to do mail it to
shit im serious no lye god dam fucker


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

dam eric my camera dnt work
wat u want me to do mail it to
shit im serious no lye god dam fucker


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jun 5 2007, 08:47 PM~8049807
> *dam eric my camera dnt work
> wat u want me to do mail it to
> shit im serious no lye god dam fucker
> *


send me the feria then
130shipped yo


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS




----------



## eric ramos

pm me for adress u cockmaster


----------



## NaturalHighII

dam eric, just sell it to him and sell me omars forks


----------



## TonyO

Hey guys wasn't Harry's Dream in your club? So he joined Legions now or what? :dunno:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 6 2007, 07:23 AM~8051672
> *Hey guys wasn't Harry's Dream in your club?  So he joined Legions now or what?  :dunno:
> *


I THINK HE'S FROM ROMANS....CUZ RIGHT AFTER HE LEFT US HE JOINED ROMANS...BUT MAYBE HE'S FROM LEGIONS NOW.... :dunno:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 5 2007, 09:25 PM~8050076
> *dam eric, just sell it to him and sell me omars forks
> *


no omars forks not for sale
yo 
 oh yea ull have them on ur way soon hes paychek is almost here
n my parts just take care o them they my babies just that i cant find a job  n my car dont work yet


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

sup.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jun 6 2007, 09:22 PM~8053177
> *I THINK HE'S FROM ROMANS....CUZ RIGHT AFTER HE LEFT US HE JOINED ROMANS...BUT MAYBE HE'S FROM LEGIONS NOW.... :dunno:
> *



Damn what a club hopper :nosad:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 6 2007, 12:36 PM~8053623
> *Damn what a club hopper :nosad:
> *


YUP AND HIS DAD THINKS THEIR BIKES R THE BEST :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jun 6 2007, 10:59 PM~8053792
> *YUP AND HIS DAD THINKS THEIR BIKES R THE BEST  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *



Is his dad a big older dude? I'm wondering if he's the one that talked to me at the show about parts or not :dunno:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 6 2007, 01:13 PM~8053918
> *Is his dad a big older dude?  I'm wondering if he's the one that talked to me at the show about parts or not :dunno:
> *


yeah his dad is an older big guy he was probably wearing a suitesuites hat he ussually does..


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jun 6 2007, 11:21 PM~8053974
> *yeah his dad is an older big guy he was probably wearing a suitesuites hat he ussually does..
> *



You mean zoot suit? :dunno: Maybe it was the dad of the Lady Death owner then cuz he was saying something about twisted forks :dunno:


----------



## eric ramos

cahcahahcahca


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

WAZZZZZ UP ANGEL....WHERES ALL THE PICTURES FROM THE CAR SHOW AT?


----------



## Aztecbike

all the rest of the pics are just cars...


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## 817Lowrider

No group pics with bone and yall. And what happen to the big meeting art's gonna have.


----------



## eric ramos

pipi cahcah


----------



## 817Lowrider

So I guess that not a damn thing.


----------



## eric ramos

the meeting wasnt as big as you would think but yes some desitions were made but not afecttin us anyway


----------



## 817Lowrider

I read that. Thanks for telling me again.


----------



## GrimReaper

WATS GUD HOES


----------



## the bone collector




----------



## eric ramos

yo 
damn art looks triped out liek always


----------



## speedy187

eric get off his nuts :biggrin: :biggrin: sup THEE ARTISTICS


----------



## Lil Spanks

well im going to texas forth worth in *june 20 for 6 days* so i wanna meet the texas chap.lone star and jaun ,cuz this is my first time in texas and ill be working with curly at *am customs* so stop by..... :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

hit up el paso u fucker


----------



## eric ramos

victor ur piece of shit i have the sisor lift here you better send that money i dont watnt to play ur stupid games like yo do to every one in the fuken forume god damn it ok so bitch hit me up i already send u my adress so respond back bitch


----------



## spikes805

this is funy

http://youtube.com/watch?v=G366RqJftlE


watch both of this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpTfaVmrndA


----------



## eric ramos

fuck this bs how the fuck is ur bike goind i kon zigs is doing it


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 6 2007, 08:15 PM~8057037
> *victor ur piece of shit i have the sisor lift here you better send that money i dont watnt to play ur stupid games like yo do to every one in the fuken forume god damn it ok so bitch hit me up i already send u my adress so respond back bitch
> *


its a lost cause yo.


----------



## eric ramos

i kno that he just talks but no acton damn it


----------



## NaturalHighII

sup ppl


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 6 2007, 08:53 PM~8057319
> *i kno that he just talks but no acton damn it
> *


no shit bitch.






do you want to be my friend eric?


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jun 6 2007, 07:43 PM~8056348
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ME, BONE COLLECTOR AND ART :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 6 2007, 10:58 PM~8056925
> *well im going to texas forth worth in june 20 for 6 days so i wanna meet the texas chap.lone star and jaun ,cuz this is my first time in texas and ill be working with curly at am customs so stop by..... :biggrin:
> *


I AM 4.5 HRS AWAY....SEE IF THE LITTLE ONE WANTS TO GO TO HURICANE HARBOR :cheesy:

BRING YOUR BOOTS AND A COWBOY HAT


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 7 2007, 12:14 AM~8057656
> *I AM 4.5 HRS AWAY....SEE IF THE LITTLE ONE WANTS TO GO TO HURICANE HARBOR :cheesy:
> 
> BRING YOUR BOOTS AND A COWBOY HAT *


 i wanna meet the ladies too you know and hook me up with lonestar brand :biggrin: 
and anyshows close by like around the 23 or 24??


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 7 2007, 01:25 AM~8057704
> * i wanna meet the ladies too you know and hook me up with lonestar brand :biggrin:
> and anyshows close by like around the 23 or 24??
> *


im searching right now...that will be my excuse to go...lol

my bro inlaw stays out there by himself with a big ass pad!!!! wwe see how it plays out..


----------



## show-bound

ABALIENE THE ONLY ONE I SEE THATS HAVING A SHOW THAT WEEKEND..2 HRS AWAY FROM FUNKY TOWN.


----------



## ITS ME BITCHES

wats good fools


----------



## GrimReaper

WATS GUD EVERYONE


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 7 2007, 10:20 AM~8058939
> *WATS GUD EVERYONE
> *


GET YA CHIT DRAWN UP...


----------



## GrimReaper

o thats in the works justdeez hookin it up ok that cad shit


----------



## GrimReaper

hopefully friday u shold b getin that paypaled


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 7 2007, 10:28 AM~8058980
> *hopefully friday u shold b getin that paypaled
> *


THATS COOL, LOGO IS READY TO ROLL ON THE PRESS!


----------



## eric ramos

nigaaaaaaaws


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 6 2007, 10:58 PM~8056925
> *well im going to texas forth worth in june 20 for 6 days so i wanna meet the texas chap.lone star and jaun ,cuz this is my first time in texas and ill be working with curly at am customs so stop by..... :biggrin:
> *


Where the fuck is that shop at? Bring the shirt fool. And already we will see what goes down.


----------



## eric ramos

proalby in d town not in forros


----------



## 817Lowrider

Once again eric thanks for answering the question I did not ask you. LOL
yah maybe in dallas.


----------



## eric ramos

yes i like to do that im a smartass


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 7 2007, 04:02 PM~8061249
> *yes i like to do that im a smartass
> *


 :yes:


----------



## eric ramos

yesssssssssir
damn any one want to lend me 300 dollars?????????? :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

BOREDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## GrimReaper

i need like a G to get my new shit cut


----------



## eric ramos

DAMN 1000? OR 100?
NIGA UR A TRIP 
I JUST NEED 300 N MY BABY IS STANDING PRETTY


----------



## 817Lowrider

I need $$$


----------



## NaturalHighII

WELL I WAS BORED SO I WENT OUTSIDE AND GOT MY SCWINN FRAME, A HARO FORK, MY TRIKE KIT AND MY RIMS AND WAS MESSING AROUND, THIS IS WHAT I GOT,LOL.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## GrimReaper

ya a 1000 
i got someone down hear for paint murals and 3d shit 
im getin everything face



roger thats a hollow hub kit


juan fuck u


----------



## NaturalHighII

NO GRIM, THAT IS NOT A HOLOW HUB


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 7 2007, 06:23 PM~8062101
> *ya  a 1000
> i got someone down hear for paint murals and 3d shit
> im getin everything face
> roger thats a hollow hub kit
> juan fuck u
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 7 2007, 04:18 PM~8062079
> *WELL I WAS BORED SO I WENT OUTSIDE AND GOT MY SCWINN FRAME, A HARO FORK, MY TRIKE KIT AND MY RIMS AND WAS MESSING AROUND, THIS IS WHAT I GOT,LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE YO WERE UR FRAME N SHIT OF NATURAL HIGH TODAVILLA AT THE PAINTERS N HOW MYY BABYS DOING?


----------



## 817Lowrider

WUTTTTT ITTTTT DEWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!


----------



## show-bound

HOLA COLAS


----------



## show-bound

IT WAS A HOT MUTHA TODAY....

THESE DAMN T-BALL CHIT IS DRIVING ME CRAZY....ERRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## 817Lowrider

it is still pretty damn hot


----------



## show-bound

BARELY GETTING HOT OVER HERE, ITS BEEN HELLA RAING AND TORNADOS AND CHIT...

TODAY WAS A HOT ONE...THEN I GOT 13 CRAZY ASS KIDS RUNNING AROUND AND NOT PAYING ATTENTION.


----------



## GrimReaper

dam u got 13 kids


----------



## 817Lowrider

heat+T ball+13 kids = baseball team Grim


----------



## eric ramos

DAMN UR THE COACH OF T BALL SHIT 
I WAS TO WEAK TO EVEN PLAY ACORDIN TO MY UNCLE I LIKED BASEBALL N SHIT BUT HE NEVER WANTED ME ON HIS TEAM
HAHAHA SAD MEMORIES


----------



## eric ramos

PINCHIE DOUBLE POST


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck the double post. LOL


----------



## eric ramos

FUCK THE DOUBLE POST N
WWHO IS THAT ON THAT BLU BIKE THAT U POSTED YO


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 7 2007, 07:20 PM~8062087
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats me


----------



## 817Lowrider

Grim


----------



## eric ramos

WTF ARE U DOIGN WITH A DAMN SWEATER IN THE MIDDLE OR SUMMER?
IS THAT A REAL SHIFTER KRATE?


----------



## GrimReaper

not summer time when that was takein that was for the mtv3 thing
hears the link bitch
http://tupride.fusebox.com/Ruben


----------



## show-bound

YOU WEEKLING...LOL

I COACH TBALL, AND THESE KIDS MAKE ME WANT TO CUS...

I TELL THESE PARENTS.."IF THESE KIDS DONT LISTEN TO YOU, THEY SURE AS HELL AINT GONNA LISTEN TO ME, START CRACKEN THE BELT.


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 7 2007, 05:33 PM~8062448
> *YOU WEEKLING...LOL
> 
> I COACH TBALL, AND THESE KIDS MAKE ME WANT TO CUS...
> 
> I TELL THESE PARENTS.."IF THESE KIDS DONT LISTEN TO YOU, THEY SURE AS HELL AINT GONNA LISTEN TO ME, START CRACKEN THE BELT.
> *


NO ITS CUS HE DONT LIKE ME AT ALL N HES MY UNCLE CUS OF MY MOM ALL MY DADS SIDE FAM CEPT MY GRANDPARENTS DONT LIKE MY MOM FOR SHIT 

N THATS TRU THE BELT QUIT THIS PUSSY TIME OUT SHIT OR WATEVERS 
I WAS RAISED BY THE BELT  THE BIG ASS COWBOW ONES 2


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 7 2007, 07:14 PM~8062349
> *dam u got 13 kids
> *


T BALL TEAM..IM THE COACH....

I GOT ALL NEWBS....


----------



## 817Lowrider

ahahaha, Man I used to love baseball. had this hot female coach. she used to come to practice with some little ass shorts. good ole days


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 7 2007, 05:36 PM~8062459
> *ahahaha, Man I used to love baseball. had this hot female coach. she used to come to practice with some little ass shorts. good ole days
> *


FUKEN PREMATURE EJACKULATER :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 7 2007, 07:35 PM~8062456
> *NO ITS CUS HE DONT LIKE ME AT ALL N HES MY UNCLE CUS OF MY MOM ALL MY DADS SIDE FAM CEPT MY GRANDPARENTS DONT LIKE MY MOM FOR SHIT
> 
> N THATS TRU THE BELT QUIT THIS PUSSY TIME OUT SHIT OR WATEVERS
> I WAS RAISED BY THE BELT   THE BIG ASS COWBOW ONES 2
> *


I REMEMBER THE THICK LEATHER BELTS, THE KIND WITH YOUR NAME ON IT ON THE BACK...

PUT MY ASS IN THE MIRROR AND COULD READ IT OUT...LOL BELT WELTS...LOL

I GOT WOOPED ALOT...


----------



## 817Lowrider

ass wooping . mannn!!! thats another story. LOL


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 7 2007, 07:36 PM~8062459
> *ahahaha, Man I used to love baseball. had this hot female coach. she used to come to practice with some little ass shorts. good ole days
> *


THERE A COUPLE OF FEMALE COACHES, NOTHING LIKE THAT..THEY SURE ANNOYING AS HELL...

THEY ROUTING AND HALLERING ALL CRAZY....TBALL PARENTS AND COACHING GET DOWN..THEY TAKE THAT CHIT TOOOOOOOOO SERIOUS.....THE LAWS ALREADY HAD TO COME OUT TWICE THIS SEASON...


----------



## 817Lowrider

ahahahhahaha

my bro gets mad about the baseball umpires


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 7 2007, 07:42 PM~8062494
> *ahahahhahaha
> 
> my bro gets mad about the baseball umpires
> *


I SENT FLYERS OUT ABOUT PARENT CONDUCTS THE DOS AND DONTS....

THAT AS A DONT....THE UMPS THE ONE THAT CALLS THE LAWS....CHIT GETS CRAZY...I LAUGH AT THESE PARENTS...FUNNY CHIT... POOR KIDS ..ITS ONLY TBALL, GEESE.. SOME PEEPS IM TELLING YA..


----------



## eric ramos

LIKE WAT FUKEN MOVIE IS IT THAT THE PARENT GETS MAD CUS HE CANT HIT THE DAMN BALL N ITS ON DAMN T ?????


----------



## show-bound

WHATS GOOD WHOS BIKE IM GOING TO PAINT....LOL

SPREAD THE WORD BOUT THE CLUB RATE...I WANT TO GET EVERYONE DONE UP REALLL NICE! I GOT YALLS BACK! JUST CONSIDER ME YOUR SPONSOR FOR PAINT!!!


FIXEN TO SPRAY MY LAC!!!!!!!!<SOMETHING REALLL NICE..HEHEHHEHE


----------



## 817Lowrider

Thats whats up fool


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 7 2007, 08:00 PM~8062576
> *Thats whats up fool
> *


mira mira mira...

http://new.photos.yahoo.com/inovatvcustms/albums/
some old pics of my trabajo...


----------



## 817Lowrider

Nice.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 7 2007, 08:12 PM~8062633
> *Nice.
> *


thats what you get to look foward to...those harley sets sold for 1000-3000 plus!


----------



## eric ramos

CLEAN PICS FUKEN SAM


----------



## NaturalHighII

yup my frame is still at the painters, and he said he was gonna do it for free by the 23rd


----------



## eric ramos

DAMN FREE PAINT JOB HUH
NEAL U HAVE AN EMAIL
N ROGER HOW MY BABIES DAMN IT
IM STILL LOOKIN FOR A JOB TO SUPPORT THEM


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 7 2007, 09:01 PM~8062891
> *CLEAN PICS FUKEN SAM
> *


i am hear for you young padwon...lol :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

DA FUCK IS A PADWON?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 7 2007, 09:06 PM~8062916
> *DA FUCK IS A PADWON?
> *



jedi student in training...lmfao....


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 7 2007, 09:01 PM~8062892
> *yup my frame is still at the painters, and he said he was gonna do it for free by the 23rd
> *


 :cheesy: free is good..


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 7 2007, 07:09 PM~8062938
> *jedi student in training...lmfao....
> *


MAY THE FORCE BE WITH YOU


----------



## show-bound

do get me started..im a big ass fan....i was thinking of making a darth vader bike for myself just to do it up..lol 


i can see a red light saber to replacing the seat pole....a cape for a rear fender...
i got hella props for that mug....jet black glossed out...hehehehhehe


----------



## ozzylowrider

You got a PM show bound


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 7 2007, 06:02 PM~8062901
> *DAMN FREE PAINT JOB HUH
> NEAL U HAVE AN EMAIL
> N ROGER HOW MY BABIES DAMN IT
> IM STILL LOOKIN FOR A JOB TO SUPPORT THEM
> *


THEYRE IN GOOD HANDS, DONT TRIP ERIC, ONY THING IS THERE A BIT DIRTY SINCE I MOVE THEM AROUND ALOT. DIRTY AS IN FINGERPRINTS. MY DUMBASS THREW AWAY THE BOX


----------



## eric ramos

KOOOL DMAN I NEED THEM 300 YOOOOOOOOO


----------



## spikes805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 6 2007, 10:33 PM~8057176
> *fuck this bs how the fuck is ur bike goind i kon zigs is doing it
> *


foo i told u already ill get some pics wen i can bu ti cnat rid now couse zigs got his cam taken away couse his dum ass is crounded nd im not ganna put thee artistics thign until i show art the pics of my bike :angry:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 7 2007, 05:57 PM~8062564
> *WHATS GOOD WHOS BIKE IM GOING TO PAINT....LOL
> 
> SPREAD THE WORD BOUT THE CLUB RATE...I WANT TO GET EVERYONE DONE UP REALLL NICE! I GOT YALLS BACK!  JUST CONSIDER ME YOUR SPONSOR FOR PAINT!!!
> FIXEN TO SPRAY MY LAC!!!!!!!!<SOMETHING REALLL NICE..HEHEHHEHE
> *


good luck, already tried that.. maybe now some of these fools got they shit together, but back then they didnt..


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

WELL EVERY MEMBER FROM VENTURA BETTER BE READY 4 BAKERSFIELD CUZ IF THEY R NOT IMA HAVE 2 LET PPL GO CUZ MOST OF OUR CHAPTERS MEMEBERS HAVE BEEN IN 4 ABOUT A YEAR AND NO 1 SHOWS SO THATS BS IMA START GETTING STRICT ABOUT SHIT LIKE THIS....


----------



## NaturalHighII

WAT YOU MEAN NO ONE SHOWED, FOOL LA CHAPTER SHOWED ALOT LAST YEAR. I HAVE TWO BORDER LINE MEMBERS AT THE MOMENT AWAITING PAINT, AND THE OTHER ONE , HOPEFULLY WE SHOW UP TO HIGHLAND PARK WITH HIS STREET AND MY TRIKE.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 8 2007, 12:21 AM~8064169
> *good luck, already tried that.. maybe now some of these fools got they shit together, but back then they didnt..
> *


 :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jun 8 2007, 12:23 AM~8064180
> *WELL EVERY MEMBER FROM VENTURA BETTER BE READY 4 BAKERSFIELD CUZ IF THEY R NOT IMA HAVE 2 LET PPL GO CUZ MOST OF OUR CHAPTERS MEMEBERS HAVE BEEN IN 4 ABOUT A YEAR AND NO 1 SHOWS SO THATS BS IMA START GETTING STRICT ABOUT SHIT LIKE THIS....
> *


snap the whip....


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY SAM, I GOT A HOMIE WHO WANTS TO PAINT HIS BIKE, BUT JUST LIKE EVERYONE ELSE HE DOESNT WANT TO PAY MUCH, LOL. PM ME A PRICE OF THE LOWEST YOULL GO. COLOR: INK BLUE. JUST THAT, NO PATTERNS


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 7 2007, 10:36 PM~8064237
> *WAT YOU MEAN NO ONE SHOWED, FOOL LA CHAPTER SHOWED ALOT LAST YEAR. I HAVE TWO BORDER LINE MEMBERS AT THE MOMENT AWAITING PAINT, AND THE OTHER ONE , HOPEFULLY WE SHOW UP TO HIGHLAND PARK WITH HIS STREET AND MY TRIKE.
> *


YEAH...TELL ME WHO WAS THE 1 THAT SHOWED UP 2 LA THE MOST....ME RIGHT...WHERES ALL MY OTHER MEMBERS?? THATS BS SO IMA START MAKING VENTURA COUNTY SHOW AT LEAST 2 EVERY SHOW IN THE COUNTY....U KNOW WHAT I MEAN


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 7 2007, 10:36 PM~8064237
> *WAT YOU MEAN NO ONE SHOWED, FOOL LA CHAPTER SHOWED ALOT LAST YEAR. I HAVE TWO BORDER LINE MEMBERS AT THE MOMENT AWAITING PAINT, AND THE OTHER ONE , HOPEFULLY WE SHOW UP TO HIGHLAND PARK WITH HIS STREET AND MY TRIKE.
> *


OH WAIT IM ONLY SPEAKIN 4 VENTURA COUNTY NOT LA :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

OH OK I THOUGHT YOU MEANT CLUB WISE, BUT YOU WERE SPECIFIC TO YOUR CHAPTER, SORRY


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 7 2007, 10:40 PM~8064263
> *OH OK I THOUGHT YOU MEANT CLUB WISE, BUT YOU WERE SPECIFIC TO YOUR CHAPTER, SORRY
> *


YEAH


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 8 2007, 12:36 AM~8064237
> *WAT YOU MEAN NO ONE SHOWED, FOOL LA CHAPTER SHOWED ALOT LAST YEAR. I HAVE TWO BORDER LINE MEMBERS AT THE MOMENT AWAITING PAINT, AND THE OTHER ONE , HOPEFULLY WE SHOW UP TO HIGHLAND PARK WITH HIS STREET AND MY TRIKE.
> *


i got ya homies, well take it there....

seems like alot of peeps are still building... these parts aiint cheap...

i offer my services however you can lead a horse to water but you cant make him drink..

i have seen the tickets on some of the pieces, i got hella respect for young cats working on thier shit and paying stright up cash of hard earned dollas, how many peeps we got in the game over 18?


----------



## NaturalHighII

NEXT SHOWS

JUN 24:HIGHLAND PARK
JUN 30:LONG BEACH OR ANAHEIM
JUL 8:HAWAIIN GARDENS
JUL 15:ASUZA
JUL 29:WILMINGTON
AUG 2:BAKERSFIELD
AUG 11OWNEY
NOV 11:BAKERSFIELD

CHOOSE THE ONES YOU WANT TO GO TO, IM GOING TO HIGHLAND, H.G., AND BOTH BAKERSFIELD'S


----------



## NaturalHighII

WELL SAM IM 16, GO TO SCHOOL AND HAVE A PART TIME JOB. SO YEAH THAT TELLS YOU WHO I AM.


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY DOES ANYONE HAVE ONE OF THOSE SCHWINN SPRING SEATS, IMMA NEED ONE


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 7 2007, 10:43 PM~8064278
> *NEXT SHOWS
> 
> JUN 24:HIGHLAND PARK
> JUN 30:LONG BEACH OR ANAHEIM
> JUL 8:HAWAIIN GARDENS
> JUL 15:ASUZA
> JUL 29:WILMINGTON
> AUG 2:BAKERSFIELD
> AUG 11OWNEY
> NOV 11:BAKERSFIELD
> 
> CHOOSE THE ONES YOU WANT TO GO TO, IM GOING TO HIGHLAND, H.G., AND BOTH BAKERSFIELD'S
> *


JUN 24:HIGHLAND PARK,JUL 15:ASUZA,AUG 2:BAKERSFIELD I THINK ITS THE 5TH RIGHT :dunno:


----------



## NaturalHighII

IM NOT SURE ABOUT NATIONALS BUT WILL BE THERE. ANY OTHER SHOWS YOUR CRASHING


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 7 2007, 10:54 PM~8064349
> *IM NOT SURE ABOUT NATIONALS BUT WILL BE THERE. ANY OTHER SHOWS YOUR CRASHING
> *


IM NOT SURE IF MY DAD LETS ME DRIVE OVER ILL TRY 2 MAKE IT 2 ALL THE SHOW U GUYS SHOW UP 2...


----------



## NaturalHighII

NAH WELL THOSE ARE THE ONES IM GOING FOR SURE, BUT BY THE TIME AUGUST COMES ILL BE DRVING MYSELF SO YEAH, OH AND THEN COMES VEGAS, SHOT CALLERS SHOW, TOY DRIVES AND SO ON


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 7 2007, 10:57 PM~8064363
> *NAH WELL THOSE ARE THE ONES IM GOING FOR SURE, BUT BY THE TIME AUGUST COMES ILL BE DRVING MYSELF SO YEAH, OH AND THEN COMES VEGAS, SHOT CALLERS SHOW, TOY DRIVES AND SO ON
> *


WELL GIVE ME INFORMATION ON THE SHOW WHEN U CAN TO KNOW HOW FAR THEY R AND ILL TRY 2 MAKE IT 2 MOST OF THEM.....IM OUTZ L8ER ILL TALK 2 U GUYS L8ER....L8ETZ


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> NEXT SHOWS
> 
> JUN 24:HIGHLAND PARK
> JUN 30:LONG BEACH OR ANAHEIM
> JUL 8:HAWAIIN GARDENS
> JUL 15:ASUZA
> JUL 29:WILMINGTON
> NOV 11:BAKERSFIELD
> 
> count me on those.....


----------



## NaturalHighII

Sounds good.


----------



## eric ramos

damn im bored fuken car of mines suks it needs to run theni can look for a pinchie jale to get some feria


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jun 7 2007, 10:21 PM~8064169-->
> 
> 
> 
> good luck, already tried that.. maybe now some of these fools got they shit together, but back then they didnt..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wtf dose this mean nm chapter is all done by you :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jun 7 2007, 10:23 PM~8064180
> *WELL EVERY MEMBER FROM VENTURA BETTER BE READY 4 BAKERSFIELD CUZ IF THEY R NOT IMA HAVE 2 LET PPL GO CUZ MOST OF OUR CHAPTERS MEMEBERS HAVE BEEN IN 4 ABOUT A YEAR AND NO 1 SHOWS SO THATS BS IMA START GETTING STRICT ABOUT SHIT LIKE THIS....
> *


just dont kik out zigs hes a lil kid gettin his shit st8


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

WAD UP PPL...WHATS NEW?


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

YEAH I KNOW ABOUT ZIGS HE GOES TO SHOWS.. BUT SPIKES I DONT EVEN KNOW HIM :uh:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

nothing...man....sup ppl...


----------



## eric ramos

i dont know hes workin on his shit?
wats up with fat carlos, raul, n that fucker with that red bike with diamond tank n faced parts in oxnard?


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

ORALE.....FUCK THIS SHIT SUCKS WORK IS REALLY SLOW AND THE OWNER IS GOING TO SELL THE SHOP AND I DONT KNOW IF IM GOING TO BE ABLE TO KEEP MY JOB....DAMN THAT SUCKS... :angry:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 8 2007, 01:05 PM~8067195
> *i dont know hes workin on his shit?
> wats up with fat carlos, raul, n that fucker with that red bike with diamond tank n faced parts in oxnard?
> *


RAUL IS NOT FROM THE CLUB....CARLOS GOT HES SHIT REDONE SO HE IS FINE....AND THE OTHER FOO THAT UR TALKIN ABOUT I DONT KNOW HIM EIGHTER....?????


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jun 8 2007, 01:06 PM~8067209
> *RAUL IS NOT FROM THE CLUB....CARLOS GOT HES SHIT REDONE SO HE IS FINE....AND THE OTHER FOO THAT UR TALKIN ABOUT I DONT KNOW HIM EIGHTER....?????
> *


y aint raul in the club no more?
hes gots clean bikes like 3 or 4 of them 
we should chip in and buy them for them to be in the club or somting i dont kno


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 8 2007, 12:43 AM~8064277
> *i got ya homies, well take it there....
> 
> seems like alot of peeps are still building... these parts aiint cheap...
> 
> i offer my services however you can lead a horse to water but you cant make him drink..
> 
> i have seen the tickets on some of the pieces, i got hella respect for young cats working on thier shit and paying stright up cash of hard earned dollas, how many peeps we got in the game over 18?
> *


19


----------



## NaturalHighII

We should chip in and buy them. Tell him to name a price


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 8 2007, 01:16 PM~8067275
> *19
> *


IM 19 TOO...YEAH ITS NOT EAZY BUT U GOTTA TRY UR BEST..


----------



## eric ramos

especialyk the frames hes gots n the blu bike or that maroon one that one is clean as fuck og forks n bad ass rims u cant beat taht


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 8 2007, 01:20 PM~8067279
> *We should chip in and buy them. Tell him to name a price
> *


I WAS GOING TO BUY 1 OF HIS BROTHER CUZ HE'S THE 1 THAT TOOK OVER MOST OF THEM BUT THEN HE COCKED OUT....ILL TRY AGAIN...


----------



## NaturalHighII

i say we buy that pirate bike from gt


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 8 2007, 01:26 PM~8067307
> *i say we buy that pirate bike from gt
> *


HOW MUCH IS HE ASKING?


----------



## eric ramos

he wont sell that maroon bike the purple or wat ever colr the one with werid rims


----------



## GrimReaper

wats gud roger


----------



## NaturalHighII

wats up juan 

and jr hes is asking $1400 which is steep but im pretty sure the price is negotiable


----------



## eric ramos

the priate bike aint a great by he wants around 600 to 700 
we should get freeky behavior 
we should start payin dues like 20 or 10 a month to by highpriced shit but art dont want that


----------



## NaturalHighII

$800-1000 is still reasonable


----------



## GrimReaper

sup jr 
eric post my fukin pixs u hoe


----------



## NaturalHighII

well art isnt really president anymore and hasnt been since before sd, i am at the moment


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 8 2007, 01:32 PM~8067338
> *wats up juan
> 
> and jr hes is asking $1400 which is steep but im pretty sure the price is negotiable
> *


FUCK THATS 2 MUCH...ITS NOT WORTH IT...BUT ITS A NICE BIKE


----------



## sick six

what up artistics


----------



## NaturalHighII

$900 IS A GOOD PRICE FOR PIRATE BIKE
$600 IS A GOOD PRICE FOR FREAKY BEHAVIOR


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 8 2007, 01:33 PM~8067346
> *sup jr
> eric post my fukin pixs u hoe
> *


SUP


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 8 2007, 01:34 PM~8067362
> *$900 IS A GOOD PRICE FOR PIRATE BIKE
> $600 IS A GOOD PRICE FOR FREAKY BEHAVIOR
> *


YEAH 900 SOUNDS BETTER....WICH 1 IS FREAKY BEHAIVOR?


----------



## NaturalHighII

I SAY WE BUY THAT FREAKY BEHAVIOR AS A CLUB BUT IT WILL BELONG MOSTLY TO THE IMMEDIATE MEMBERS WHICH IS US HERE ON LAYITLOW, THEN CHARGE THE OTHER MEMBERS AABOUT HALF OF WHAT EVERYONE PAYED SO THE FEE CAN GET BALNCED OUT


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 8 2007, 01:33 PM~8067353
> *well art isnt really president anymore and hasnt been since before sd, i am at the moment
> *


IS THAT RIGHT?  SO UR CALLIN SHOTS NOW? :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

FREAKY BEHAVIOR IS THE ONE FROMS HOT CALLERS


----------



## NaturalHighII

WELL IT WAS GONNA BE ME AND CASPER PERO, CASPERS NO MORE, NO NOW IM GUESSING YOUR THE RUNNER UP


----------



## eric ramos

i say more freeky behavior
cus pirates bike has gay parts n the murals aint that great
freky atlest has better plateing parts n murals n detaled ass paint job


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 8 2007, 01:37 PM~8067381
> *WELL IT WAS GONNA BE ME AND CASPER PERO, CASPERS NO MORE, NO NOW IM GUESSING YOUR THE RUNNER UP
> *


YEAH.... :biggrin: I WOULD LIKE TO KEEP CASPER IN BUT FIRST HE NEEDS TO GET SOMETHING DONE SO WE'LL GIVW HIM A CHOICE.. :0


----------



## NaturalHighII

well i already spoke to hima couple weeks ago and he said hed rather quit, he got fucked over too many times


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 8 2007, 01:37 PM~8067381
> *WELL IT WAS GONNA BE ME AND CASPER PERO, CASPERS NO MORE, NO NOW IM GUESSING YOUR THE RUNNER UP
> *


wtf? whos runner me or jr


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 8 2007, 01:40 PM~8067401
> *well i already spoke to hima couple weeks ago and he said hed rather quit, he got fucked over too many times
> *


DAMN THAT SUCK


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 8 2007, 03:33 PM~8067344
> *the priate bike aint a great by he wants around 600 to 700
> we should get freeky behavior
> we should start payin dues like 20 or 10 a month to by highpriced shit but art dont want that
> *


You never wanted to pay dues I said this way back when.
I need permission on a few thing who ever is the shot caller needs to pm me right quick.


----------



## NaturalHighII

well its kind of hard there, both of you can be called runenr up's


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jun 8 2007, 01:39 PM~8067390
> *YEAH.... :biggrin: I WOULD LIKE TO KEEP CASPER IN BUT FIRST HE NEEDS TO GET SOMETHING DONE SO WE'LL GIVW HIM A CHOICE.. :0
> *


 :dunno: :roflmao: I DONT REALLY CARE WHO IT IS ASLONG AS WE GET THIS RUNNING RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

OK LET'S SAY FREAKY BEHAVIOR IS STILL FOR SALE...IF WE ALL CHIP IN $100 PER CHAPTER WED BE ABLE TO BUY IT, AND THEN THE CHAPTERS PRESIDENTS, CHARGE YOUR MEMBERS ACCORDING TO THE AMOUNT OF MEMBERS YOU GUYS HAVE? WHAT DO YALL THINK?


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 8 2007, 01:40 PM~8067401
> *well i already spoke to hima couple weeks ago and he said hed rather quit, he got fucked over too many times
> *


casper or art?


----------



## eric ramos

id say jr since hse gots his bike done n hes in cali i cant do shit cus im in shithole nm 
100 is still steep cus u kno lots of chapters jsut lil kids with out money beryly for their bikes like us in nm
and lompoc is tha same n shit , texas 2 well not poor cept 100 is to much u kno


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 8 2007, 01:44 PM~8067428
> *OK LET'S SAY FREAKY BEHAVIOR IS STILL FOR SALE...IF WE ALL CHIP IN $100 PER CHAPTER WED BE ABLE TO BUY IT, AND THEN THE CHAPTERS PRESIDENTS, CHARGE YOUR MEMBERS ACCORDING TO THE AMOUNT OF MEMBERS YOU GUYS HAVE? WHAT DO YALL THINK?
> *


THATS A GOOD IDEA..


----------



## NaturalHighII

Casper fool


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

AND WTF IS HE DOING OVER AT OHIO????


----------



## 817Lowrider

Casper out the club .


and I am down need to holla at my members about chipping in


----------



## NaturalHighII

LIKE THIS FOR EXAMPLE 

LOS ANGELES: $20 EACH MEMBER

VENTURA:$50 EACH MEMBER

NEW MEXICO:$50 EACH MEMBER

LOMPOC:$10 EACH MEMBER,LOL

NEW YORK:i FEEL SORRY FOR YOU GRIM

ARIZONA:$50 EACH

TEXAS:SORRY JUAN

ORANGE:i ALSO FEEL SORRY FOR YOU ART, YOU CAN TEVEN PAY YOUR BILL

I THINK THATS MORE THAN $600


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 8 2007, 01:49 PM~8067454
> *LIKE THIS FOR EXAMPLE
> 
> LOS ANGELES: $20 EACH MEMBER
> 
> VENTURA:$50 EACH MEMBER
> 
> NEW MEXICO:$50 EACH MEMBER
> 
> LOMPOC:$10 EACH MEMBER,LOL
> 
> NEW YORK:i FEEL SORRY FOR YOU GRIM
> 
> ARIZONA:$50 EACH
> 
> TEXAS:SORRY JUAN
> 
> ORANGE:i ALSO FEEL SORRY FOR YOU ART, YOU CAN TEVEN PAY YOUR BILL
> 
> I THINK THATS MORE THAN $600
> *


SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## eric ramos

not bad
ey 
we need to have a chat meeetin cus you kno them spys read this topic all the damn time 
soooooooooooo we should move our discution to chat
n casper aitn out the club u shit head he calls me every damn nite around 2 am


----------



## NaturalHighII

DAM HE CALLS YOU AT NIGHT, FUCKING LONG DISTANCE BOOTY CALL? ALRIGHT HERES FOR EVERYONE. TALK TO YOUR MEMEBERS ABOUT WHAT WE TALKED ABOUT HERE AND COME BACK AND LET US KNOW WHATS THE INPUT, THIS WAY WE CAN GET THE MONEY ROLLING.


----------



## NaturalHighII

KEEP IN MIND THAT THE PRICES ABOVE ARE ACCORDING TO THE AMOUNT OF MEMBERS YOU HAVE IN YOUR CHAPTER, IF YOU HAVE MORE OR LESS, FEEL FREE TO EDIT. AND ANOTHER ISSUE, IF WE DO GO THROUGH, WHERE WILL IT GET KEPT AT. I MYSELF AM GONNA KEEP 2 TRIKES AND 1 BIEK AT MY HOUSE? WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF KEEPING IT HERE? SUGGESTIONS ARE WELCOMED


----------



## eric ramos

ey remember if freekyk behavior wasent sold for 2 weeks the owner was going to keep it? fuck ??????


----------



## NaturalHighII

I PM'ED HIM, ILL SEE WHAT HE SAYS


----------



## eric ramos

aver if its still for sale

you kno who wee need to get in
rec

befor exculsive me n casper so so damn close of gettin him


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

GO 2 CHAT EVERY 1


----------



## NaturalHighII

REC WILL BE BE GOOD, BUT ITS COOL.


----------



## 817Lowrider

T.A.


----------



## eric ramos

cahcahcahcah


----------



## NaturalHighII

dOUBLE pOST


----------



## show-bound

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

*THEE ARTISTICS TX chap*


----------



## show-bound




----------



## eric ramos

nigasssssssssss u said by july culero


----------



## eric ramos

Members: eric ramos, JUSTDEEZ, LIL PHX :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 7 2007, 11:45 PM~8064294
> *EY DOES ANYONE HAVE ONE OF THOSE SCHWINN SPRING SEATS, IMMA NEED ONE
> *


i do :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 8 2007, 03:25 PM~8067947
> *AS OF TODAY THERE WILL NOW BE CLUB DUES. THEY WILL BE DUE THE 1ST OF EVERY MONTH STARTING ON JULY 1ST. THERE WILL BE PENALTYS FOR THOSE WHOSE MONEY IS RECIEVED LATE.THE FEE WILL BE $10 PER MONTH PER MEMBER AND IT WILL BE COLLECTED BY YOUR CHAPTER'S PRESIDENTS. ANY QUESTION, PM ME OR JUAN GOTTI
> *


damn homie since when......
i thought we wherent gonna have deus......
im broke as hell.....
no cash no nothin....


----------



## eric ramos

dont worry 
its only 10bucks


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 8 2007, 06:57 PM~8069007
> *dont worry
> its only 10bucks
> *


still homie...
id kill 4 10 bills....lol
i dont get shit around here


----------



## eric ramos

start gettin ccans or somting
it could of been worst lots of mofos wanted 20 a month


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 8 2007, 03:25 PM~8067947
> *AS OF TODAY THERE WILL NOW BE CLUB DUES. THEY WILL BE DUE THE 1ST OF EVERY MONTH STARTING ON JULY 1ST. THERE WILL BE PENALTYS FOR THOSE WHOSE MONEY IS RECIEVED LATE.THE FEE WILL BE $10 PER MONTH PER MEMBER AND IT WILL BE COLLECTED BY YOUR CHAPTER'S PRESIDENTS. ANY QUESTION, PM ME OR JUAN GOTTI
> *


ok what is the monthly payment for, to me it seems like we are getting like rolerz only to charge for the name of the club. in my opion why is this


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 8 2007, 07:02 PM~8069030
> *start gettin ccans or somting
> it could of been worst lots of mofos wanted 20 a month
> *


i donno homie...
the only reason i got out of the other club i was in was becas of the dues...
my momz tripz on payn 2 be in a club....


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jun 8 2007, 07:04 PM~8069040
> *ok what is the monthly payment for, to me it seems like we are getting like rolerz only to charge for the name of the club. in my opion why is this
> *


x2


----------



## eric ramos

look its for good cuses even for ur parts bitch if u need money we can lend you it then u pay it back off 
for plakas banners , canopes shit liike that that club needs 
even for reals we can lend the money if for example u need like 200 for some bullshit just for parts or paint or wateves we can go to the dues n get the money from that but u have to pay it back off in the longrun you kno like a bankloan


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 8 2007, 07:12 PM~8069061
> *look its for good cuses even for ur parts bitch if u need money we can lend you it then u pay it back off
> for plakas banners , canopes shit liike that that club needs
> even for reals we can lend the money if for example u need like 200 for some bullshit just for parts or paint or wateves we can go to the dues n get the money from that but u have to pay it back off in the longrun you kno like a bankloan
> *


thats the thing homie...
somebody gets loaned money then they dont paybak then a bunch of shit happens.....
so we where better off wen we didnt pay dues.....
id rather pay my own shit then to borrow shit....
so yea i think we shouldnt pay dues dawg....
like i siad we shouldnt have to pay to be in and represent THEE ARTSISTICS...


----------



## eric ramos

u have a point
i dont kno man maybe we can make ppls change they mind or somtin


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 8 2007, 07:28 PM~8069138
> *u have a point
> i dont kno man maybe we can make ppls change they mind or somtin
> *


  hopefully


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 8 2007, 03:25 PM~8067947
> *AS OF TODAY THERE WILL NOW BE CLUB DUES. THEY WILL BE DUE THE 1ST OF EVERY MONTH STARTING ON JULY 1ST. THERE WILL BE PENALTYS FOR THOSE WHOSE MONEY IS RECIEVED LATE.THE FEE WILL BE $10 PER MONTH PER MEMBER AND IT WILL BE COLLECTED BY YOUR CHAPTER'S PRESIDENTS. ANY QUESTION, PM ME OR JUAN GOTTI
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound




----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

i get were u are coming from zigs about paying on ur own, and yea eric have a point to but it still isnt worth paying the monthly fee, i mean seriously wa is the money going on, i mean we can get our own hotel rooms, or own chairs, our own canpes etc. i mean the chapter can round up the money for plaques and banners, dnt need to charge monthly


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

why dont you fools just pay dues to your own chapter. ever think of that?


----------



## show-bound




----------



## show-bound

:cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 8 2007, 07:14 PM~8069387
> *why dont you fools just pay dues to your own chapter. ever think of that?
> *


this isnt a bad idea. cause every one in they chapter can chip in on a trailor to take bikes.

just my idea.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 8 2007, 07:16 PM~8069400
> *thats the idea....the pres collects for each chapter
> *


 okay thats cool.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 8 2007, 10:17 PM~8069403
> *this isnt a bad idea. cause every one in they chapter can chip in on a trailor to take bikes.
> 
> just my idea.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

paying dues is not a good idea 
lots of problems are going to happen if we do this dues
i say no and who made roger prez?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 8 2007, 10:22 PM~8069436
> *paying dues is not a good idea
> lots of problems are going to happen if we do this dues
> i say no and who made roger prez?
> *


pm him....i go with what was discussed in the in a quick meeting we had in chat earlier...


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 8 2007, 08:15 PM~8069393
> *Roger also mentioned that you may pay it all at once where you did not have to doit monthly....
> 
> Sure your pres will have the final say if its a go, the money goes into an account...
> *


y dont the chapters who really neeed the money jus pay dues instead of all of the members jus payin..
i knoe alot of the mebers can pay for their own things....etc..
so yea i dont got work....
and i dont really need anything


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 8 2007, 08:22 PM~8069436
> *paying dues is not a good idea
> lots of problems are going to happen if we do this dues
> i say no and who made roger prez?
> *


casper...
i wenyt to yo pad fo the amp and frame and yo room was loked....
so call homie so i can start workin on spikes frame and begin my box homie..
im seriouse


----------



## casper805

ok no im not going to pm him this dues is bullshit whos idea was it?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jun 8 2007, 07:27 PM~8069460
> *casper...
> i wenyt to yo pad fo the amp and frame and yo room was loked....
> so call homie so i can start workin on spikes frame and begin my box homie..
> im seriouse
> *


just pm me ....


----------



## show-bound

:cheesy:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 8 2007, 08:30 PM~8069474
> *natural high 2
> *


ok theirs people who want to and people who dont...
y not the people who want to pay dues and have the dues between them and the people who dont get their own shit...


----------



## casper805

ok who are you show bound i been a long time offline tell me who you are to be making desitions so quick ?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 8 2007, 10:27 PM~8069465
> *ok no im not going to pm him this dues is bullshit whos idea was it?
> *


explain.....


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jun 8 2007, 07:31 PM~8069483
> *ok theirs people who want to and people who dont...
> y not the people who want to pay dues and have the dues between them and the people who dont get their own shit...
> *


this is true let them buy their own shit plaks , banners , shit like that its there job anyways why should we help them


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 8 2007, 10:32 PM~8069484
> *ok who are you show bound i been a long time offline tell me who you are to be making desitions so quick ?
> *


for one homie i dont make decesions, i voted on it....

i was asked to vote on it, im relaying the info...

my boys bike recently joined the club, and in doing so, i offer my services to the club....

My name is Sam and the bike belngs to my 6yr old Skyler,we are coming from the TEXAS chap.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 8 2007, 08:35 PM~8069504
> *for one homie i dont make decesions, i voted on it....
> 
> i was asked to vote on it, im relaying the info...
> 
> my boys bike recently joined the club, and in doing so, i offer my services to the club....
> 
> My name is Sam and the bike belngs to my 6yr old Skyler,we are coming from the TEXAS chap.
> *


----------



## casper805

ok welcome to the club sam but whats up with all this dues shit if art said no its no cus hes the real prez


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 8 2007, 08:36 PM~8069509
> *ok welcome to the club sam but whats up with all this dues shit if art said no its no cus hes the real prez
> *


x2


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 8 2007, 10:33 PM~8069491
> *this is true let them buy their own shit plaks , banners , shit like that its there job anyways why should  we help them
> *


thats just having a bad attitude about it...

since im in this mutha...i not offering my services such as paint etc at full price...

maybe i should...


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 8 2007, 08:37 PM~8069517
> *thats just having a bad attitude about it...
> 
> since im in this mutha...i not offering my services such as paint etc at full price...
> 
> maybe i should...
> *


alright to gte this over with we gotta talk 2 art not jus bak and forth 2 eachother...
we jus gonna get it all twisyted into problems


----------



## casper805

i know you paint your good but thats ok but what does this have to to with the paying dues whatever happens still i vote no


----------



## show-bound




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jun 8 2007, 07:39 PM~8069524
> *alright to gte this over with we gotta talk 2 art not jus bak and forth 2 eachother...
> we jus gonna get it all twisyted into problems
> *


yes this is also true why dont we just ask art even if hes not the prez right now because hes one of the main ones and hes been longer than any of us in the club


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 8 2007, 08:40 PM~8069533
> *there were nine cats in chat earlier, no one complain when Roger brought it down, is he not VP....
> *


well those are jus those catz....
we are all a club not jus 9 cats...
and i dont knoe if roger is vp or not..
but we gota talk 2 art..


----------



## show-bound




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 8 2007, 08:43 PM~8069547
> *i agree with you cats....we should vote with everyone input, see the deal with ART, start off a pm to see the deal
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jun 8 2007, 07:42 PM~8069541
> *well those are jus those catz....
> we are all a club not jus 9 cats...
> and i dont knoe if roger is vp or not..
> but we gota talk 2 art..
> *


ok we are alot of chapters did they all vote no they did not so this is not fair for them because they dont have computers


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 8 2007, 08:44 PM~8069552
> *ok we are alot of chapters did they all vote no they did not so this is not fair for them because they dont have computers
> *


their jus drop the subject homies....
we will let the club decide and wat happens happens but im wit casper and i voye NO for the dues...


----------



## show-bound




----------



## casper805

what evers im outs


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 8 2007, 08:49 PM~8069585
> *what evers im outs
> *


late


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jun 8 2007, 10:45 PM~8069560


i tried to add ya on the myspace...add me.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

wats yo myspace


----------



## eric ramos

ey casper was here damn that mother fucker is ofline ohwell

ey sam ill tell him he calls my ass around 2 am every nite


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jun 8 2007, 10:51 PM~8069604
> *wats yo myspace
> *



in my sig...then ya can add samiam<i am my own friend


----------



## show-bound

out my nigs..going to the bar


----------



## eric ramos

laters niga dont drink n drive cus it makse u spill ur beer


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 8 2007, 09:04 PM~8069682
> *laters niga dont drink n drive cus it makse u spill ur beer
> *


lol :biggrin: 
na but serios no drinking and drivin....
dont wanna end up crashin...


----------



## eric ramos

y drink n drive wen u can get high n flyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 8 2007, 11:08 PM~8069702
> *y drink n drive wen u can get high n flyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> *


down with dope up with hope...im out


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 8 2007, 09:09 PM~8069708
> *down with dope up with hope...im out
> *


  :biggrin: layte


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

art carlos's dad is mad they want there parts i told him wat i got of his so yea he said i want my pars my bitch


----------



## Lil Spanks

plan and simple..............*no dues*..................every chap should be reponeable to get banner ect......each chap pres should take care of there members like fam.......plane and simple.............show bound i got my hat and grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrilllllllllllllllssssss :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 8 2007, 09:14 PM~8069740
> *plan and simple..............grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrilllllllllllllllssssss :biggrin:
> *


*
YAY
AND WAT GRILLZ HOMIE*


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

damm so roger got everyone all mad for nothin*EY ART WATS UP WIT MY FRAME AND TRIKE KIT WIT DAGGO* :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jun 8 2007, 10:14 PM~8069735
> *art carlos's dad is mad they want there parts i told him wat i got of his so yea he said i want my pars my bitch
> *


like i told my pops, have him write a list of what parts cuz im busy right now and tell him stop buging my pops at work :angry: or he aint getting shit


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jun 8 2007, 10:19 PM~8069772
> *damm so roger got everyone all mad for nothin EY ART WATS UP WIT MY FRAME AND TRIKE KIT WIT DAGGO
> *


im going this weekend bicth


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 8 2007, 09:20 PM~8069779
> *like i told my pops, have him write a list of what parts cuz im busy right now and tell him stop buging my pops at work :angry: or he aint getting shit
> *


IDK BOUT THAT N ILL TELL HIM


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 8 2007, 09:21 PM~8069791
> *im going this weekend bicth
> *


WELL I NEED TO KNO I NEED THE FRAME


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jun 8 2007, 10:14 PM~8069735
> *art my mom said you can cum over now...something about shes wearing her favorite thong :dunno:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

HE SAID IM NOT WRITING SHIT CUZ U KNO WAT I HAVE...I HAD EVERYTHING TO COMPLETE THE WHOLE BIKE AND U HAVE IT ALL


WORDS OF CARLOS RAMIREZ



UR DUMB ART...SERIOUSLY I NEED THAT FRAME HERE SO I CAN SELL IT...AND NEED THE TRIEK KIT TOO FOO


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jun 8 2007, 10:25 PM~8069818
> *HE SAID IM NOT WRITING SHIT CUZ U KNO WAT I HAVE...I HAD EVERYTHING TO COMPLETE THE WHOLE BIKE AND U HAVE IT ALL
> WORDS OF CARLOS RAMIREZ
> *


list.......


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 8 2007, 09:26 PM~8069821
> *list.......
> *


HE SAID NO


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

ME AT THE SANTA BARBARA SHOW










BALLAN!!!!!


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jun 8 2007, 09:26 PM~8069826
> *ME AT THE SANTA BARBARA SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALLAN!!!!!
> *


I C A BONER


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jun 8 2007, 09:27 PM~8069830
> *I C A BONER
> *


WHO ON HER


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:0


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

my bike is a repleca of my bros inside of his car......
his dash board is the color of my bike..








and his seats are the same color as mine..
but i got no pics yet..lol
well heres the elcamino..


----------



## 817Lowrider

*THEE ARTISTICS TX*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 8 2007, 09:35 PM~8069175
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Whats so funny?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jun 8 2007, 09:36 PM~8069861
> *my bike is a repleca of my bros inside of his car......
> his dash board is the color of my bike..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and his seats are the same color as mine..
> but i got no pics yet..lol
> well heres the elcamino..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sorry for the crappy pics but wat can i do wit a phone besides call erics sis.. :biggrin: 
j/p eric


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 8 2007, 10:36 PM~8069864
> *Would it be alright if TX chap paid dues?
> *


*like i said in the beganing* no dues and to put it into ur bike and if i c no improvement, no money into the bike than we are going to have a talk


----------



## 817Lowrider

Me or all


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 8 2007, 10:52 PM~8069966
> *Me or all*


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 8 2007, 10:02 PM~8070030
> *
> *


  
AND ART U STILL SELLIN THOSE MINI PUMPS..
NEED SOME FOR MY TRIKE IM MAKIN


----------



## eric ramos

tucking the wang. :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 8 2007, 09:26 PM~8070158
> *tucking the wang. :cheesy:
> *


yes sir. :biggrin:


----------



## spikes805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jun 8 2007, 10:26 PM~8069826
> *ME AT THE SANTA BARBARA SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALLAN!!!!!
> *


i was thier i saw everything he ponted a gun at her nd stuff  :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 8 2007, 11:14 PM~8069740
> *plan and simple..............no dues..................every chap should be reponeable to get banner ect......each chap pres should take care of there members like fam.......plane and simple.............show bound i got my hat and grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrilllllllllllllllssssss :biggrin:
> *


ira,ira, ira.....lol
the grillllllls lmao.......chingo style
pm ese


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 8 2007, 11:48 PM~8069938
> *like i said in the beganing no dues and to put it into ur bike and if i c no improvement, no money into the bike than we are going to have a talk
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 8 2007, 10:36 PM~8069509
> *ok welcome to the club sam but whats up with all this dues shit if art said no its no cus hes the real prez
> *


WTF. Where you been. What happen to S.D.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jun 8 2007, 08:26 PM~8069826
> *ME AT THE SANTA BARBARA SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALLAN!!!!!
> *


she tuckin the wang.


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 8 2007, 09:14 PM~8069740
> *plan and simple..............no dues..................every chap should be reponeable to get banner ect......each chap pres should take care of there members like fam.......plane and simple.............show bound i got my hat and grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrilllllllllllllllssssss :biggrin:
> *


i really love you artie please anser my question if u can do hardlines niga cus i heard u can do them


----------



## NaturalHighII

jUAN YOU GOT A PM


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 9 2007, 10:05 AM~8071650
> *she tuckin the wang.
> *


:no: this is a bitch not a dude she not tuckin the wang


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 9 2007, 09:07 AM~8071660
> *:no: this is a bitch not a dude she not tuckin the wang
> *


now you tuckin the wang.


----------



## eric ramos

:yes: :rofl: hiiiiiiiiiiiii juannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn im hapyyyyyyyyyyyyytoday in the moringggggggggggggggg in a good mooooooooodddddddddd


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jun 8 2007, 09:26 PM~8069826
> *ME AT THE SANTA BARBARA SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALLAN!!!!!
> *


I must say :worship: I need to start taking some pics like that


----------



## 817Lowrider

me too man.


----------



## GrimReaper

i got my b lade forks for anyone that wanted em pm me 4 more info


----------



## eric ramos

i give u a cookie n a used condom for them blade forsks


----------



## 817Lowrider

wanna trade


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 9 2007, 10:29 AM~8071745
> *i got my b lade forks for anyone that wanted em pm me 4 more info
> *


Those blade forks are but ugly. Just slang them to the homies out there.


----------



## 817Lowrider

LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## eric ramos

its hard to make a mathicn sissybar n parts with those 
n tukin the wang nigassssssssssss


----------



## GrimReaper

fuk that chrome frame hear there r on a real bike


----------



## GrimReaper

n3w3r pixs
















just took 3m


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jun 8 2007, 09:26 PM~8069826
> *ME AT THE SANTA BARBARA SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALLAN!!!!!
> *


WHAT R U DOING POSTED WITH ROLLING RICH U SHOULD OF BEEN BY UR SELF...WHERES UR SHIRT OR UR PLAQUE U WERENT EVEN REPRESENTING THEE ARTISTICS AT THAT SHOW :twak: :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jun 9 2007, 11:27 AM~8071963
> *WHAT R U DOING POSTED WITH ROLLING RICH U SHOULD OF BEEN BY UR SELF...WHERES UR SHIRT OR UR PLAQUE U WERENT EVEN REPRESENTING THEE ARTISTICS AT THAT SHOW  :twak:  :dunno:
> *


Maybe hes a part timer? :dunno:


----------



## GrimReaper

just took these
wat yall think
















not putin dros goin wit air but this is for now had to take the face forks off


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 9 2007, 12:55 PM~8072292
> *just took these
> wat yall think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not putin dros goin wit air but this is for now had to take the face forks off
> *


Looks normal now.


----------



## GrimReaper

lol i no but now it aint long as fuk in the back house and i got a lil more room im sellin my forks then going to get all new shit so ill b good 
and of corse goin wit bones for the air so ill b good


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 9 2007, 02:08 PM~8072325
> *I dont know who the pres is. Roger. IDK
> So I am not trusting any one but ART with shit I need.
> This shit is getting old and making us look bad all over the net!!!
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

So whats up with casper he was on yesterday. To your knowledge is casper in the club? Roger is the pres. Lets cut all the B.S.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I miss Casper. Wheres my buddy at?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 9 2007, 03:27 PM~8072396
> *I miss Casper. Wheres my buddy at?
> *


In a stump and does not want his bros to help.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 9 2007, 01:35 PM~8072422
> *In a stump and does not want his bros to help.
> *


crazy.


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 9 2007, 12:27 PM~8072396
> *I miss Casper. Wheres my buddy at?
> *


that was so gay.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 9 2007, 01:46 PM~8072457
> *that was so gay.
> *


You know you miss him too.


----------



## 817Lowrider

B.S.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 9 2007, 12:47 PM~8072461
> *You know you miss him too.
> *


i cry myself to sleep.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 9 2007, 12:49 PM~8072471
> *B.S.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 9 2007, 02:01 PM~8072507
> *i cry myself to sleep.
> *


So does Juan Gotti.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 9 2007, 01:08 PM~8072530
> *So does Juan Gotti.
> *


you should give the big guy a hug.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 9 2007, 04:08 PM~8072530
> *So does Juan Gotti.
> *


He dont even call


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 9 2007, 02:11 PM~8072539
> *you should give the big guy a hug.
> *


Like the one you were giving nena the other day?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 9 2007, 01:13 PM~8072548
> *He dont even call
> *


he played yo ass.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 9 2007, 01:15 PM~8072555
> *Like the one you were giving nena the other day?
> *


yep.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 9 2007, 02:17 PM~8072566
> *yep.
> *


you need to work on that.


----------



## 817Lowrider

All them pics of nena you pass around. I am glad i pm'd one to cutty before he passed


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

[email protected]"'


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 9 2007, 02:20 PM~8072576
> *All them pics of nena you pass around. I am glad i pm'd one to cutty before he passed
> *


I only have one pic but I will show it to you in chat tonight.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 9 2007, 01:18 PM~8072571
> *you need to work on that.
> *


?? :donno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I ment to quote lil guy


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

ima die lonley with like 1O bikes.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

ima die lonley with like 1O bikes.


----------



## show-bound

my cousin is making a display for me...ehehhehehehhe


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 9 2007, 02:22 PM~8072582
> *?? :donno:
> *


Let me put a little pm together for you to illustrate what Im talking about.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 9 2007, 01:22 PM~8072585
> *I ment to quote lil guy
> *


what *****? quires putasos.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 9 2007, 01:25 PM~8072600
> *Let me put a little pm together for you to illustrate what Im talking about.
> *


ok.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 9 2007, 04:24 PM~8072594
> *my cousin is making a display for me...ehehhehehehhe
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 9 2007, 02:25 PM~8072603
> *what *****? quires putasos.
> *


I think he ment to say that he wanted to start some static.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 9 2007, 01:24 PM~8072594
> *my cousin is making a display for me...ehehhehehehhe
> *


high 5 buddy!!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 9 2007, 04:27 PM~8072617
> *high 5 buddy!!!!
> *


down low....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 9 2007, 04:26 PM~8072614
> *I think he ment to say that he wanted to start some static.
> *


static?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 9 2007, 01:26 PM~8072614
> *I think he ment to say that he wanted to start some static.
> *


casper did. :angry: cockblockin ass *****. :angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 9 2007, 04:28 PM~8072622
> *casper did. :angry:  cockblockin ass *****. :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 9 2007, 01:28 PM~8072619
> *down low....
> *


pound it dawg.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 9 2007, 04:28 PM~8072622
> *casper did. :angry:  cockblockin ass *****. :angry:
> *


Nena was really gonna give you them drawz?
Damn. Casper is not a very popular guy right now.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 9 2007, 04:29 PM~8072627
> *pound it dawg.
> *


too slow..heheheehhe


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 9 2007, 01:30 PM~8072628
> *Nena was really gonna give you them drawz?
> Damn. Casper is not a very popular guy right now.
> *


i was talking about you.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 9 2007, 01:31 PM~8072631
> *too slow..heheheehhe
> *


i know im a bit slow. my mom said it was ok to be diffrent.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 9 2007, 04:34 PM~8072637
> *i know im a bit slow. my mom said it was ok to be diffrent.
> *


lmao.....
better to be slow than be aSON OF A BITCH...cz thats me...my moms a bitch


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 9 2007, 04:31 PM~8072633
> *i was talking about you.
> *


I was not gonna give yoy my drawz ***. LOL


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

casper told me artistics will have they first annual karaoke night. and juangotti gonna sing micheal jackson thriller in leather pants


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 9 2007, 01:36 PM~8072647
> *I was not gonna give yoy my drawz ***. LOL
> *


fakin the funk.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 9 2007, 04:37 PM~8072653
> *casper told me artistics will have they first annual karaoke night. and juangotti gonna sing micheal jackson thriller in leather pants
> *


LOL ***. You would like to she that shit. Just for that I will send the m.o. monday :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 9 2007, 01:35 PM~8072642
> *lmao.....
> better to be slow than be aSON OF A BITCH...cz thats me...my moms a bitch
> *


pics?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 9 2007, 01:39 PM~8072663
> *LOL ***. You would like to she that shit. Just for that I will send the m.o. monday :biggrin:
> *


*****. casper said he will help you out in the locker room.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 9 2007, 01:37 PM~8072653
> * casper told me artistics will have they first annual karaoke night. and juangotti gonna sing micheal jackson thriller in leather pants
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

And I sent you a 76 goose neck and cups


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 9 2007, 01:44 PM~8072686
> *And I sent you a 76 goose neck and cups
> *


for real? i realy need em bad.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I thought you were going to get all that shit from some fool on the schwinn forums?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Power Ranger display. A Sam?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 9 2007, 01:53 PM~8072708
> *I thought you were going to get all that shit from some fool on the schwinn forums?
> *


WAS.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 9 2007, 02:57 PM~8072727
> *WAS.
> *


You should have got everything from me. I went threw my stuff today and I dont hve everything anymore.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 9 2007, 04:52 PM~8072702
> *for real? i realy need em bad.
> *


What would you say if I did?


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper+Jun 9 2007, 10:45 AM~8071821-->
> 
> 
> 
> fuk that chrome frame hear there r on a real bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have a fastback danm u should sell that frame to schwinn 66 hes lookin for one
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2007, 11:22 AM~8071946
> *n3w3r pixs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just took 3m
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looking good
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Jun 9 2007, 02:24 PM~8072594
> *my cousin is making a display for me...ehehhehehehhe
> *


same here  with my new primo ur primo :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 9 2007, 02:01 PM~8072749
> *What would you say if I did?
> *


did you send em? or no.


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 9 2007, 03:55 PM~8072292
> *just took these
> wat yall think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not putin dros goin wit air but this is for now had to take the face forks off
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 9 2007, 05:27 PM~8072859
> *did you send em? or no.
> *


What do you think, I told you I would hook you up.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 9 2007, 02:30 PM~8072868
> *What do you think, I told you I would hook you up.
> *


dont tease me.


----------



## eric ramos

tukin the wang
ey grimmyboy pm me niga or hite me up or somting 
just dont talk to fast if u hit me up


----------



## show-bound

sup bitches its raining outside again i had to stop working...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 9 2007, 06:24 PM~8073056
> *sup bitches its raining outside again i had to stop working...
> *


Hot as a mofo over here.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 9 2007, 06:28 PM~8073072
> *Hot as a mofo over here.
> *


whats up juan another week gone by that bike getting done....
:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Nothing


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 9 2007, 06:31 PM~8073083
> *Nothing
> *


you got my address, i get that mutha out in a week!

get that mug back to texas already! i will finish welding it up for ya...body and the magic


----------



## 817Lowrider

Ima pm him and then I will pm you


----------



## eric ramos

rain rain go away fucken shit its poring outside


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 9 2007, 06:35 PM~8073106
> *rain rain go away fucken shit its poring outside
> *


i was in the middle of doing the yard...half cut and chit...lol :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

werd na i was out side workin i n the moring before it got like this hualing structual pipe that my dad sells on the side of trucking


----------



## show-bound

im out, got to go and finish..and yeah eric my cuz is coming over to look at them pics for the display!


----------



## eric ramos

kool then see wats up with that


----------



## GrimReaper

sam hook it up i need one 2 trun table n shit


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 9 2007, 06:34 PM~8073097
> *you got my address, i get that mutha out in a week!
> 
> get that mug back to texas already!  i will finish welding it up for ya...body and the magic
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 9 2007, 07:00 PM~8073184
> *sam hook it up i need one 2 trun table n shit
> *


pm me....i like trades!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 9 2007, 08:16 PM~8073454
> *
> *


i sent the pm for the paint!


----------



## 817Lowrider

O.K. I want silver leafing and I dont know what co,lor stripping


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 9 2007, 09:41 PM~8073873
> *O.K. I want silver leafing and I dont know what color stripping
> *


orange striping......i dont think silver leaf will look good...


----------



## 817Lowrider

then no leafing, and I was think a vanilla color bage round that type


----------



## 817Lowrider

over a root beer brown


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

or a butter scotch


----------



## GrimReaper

OR http://www.perfect-shit.com/shit.jpg


----------



## 817Lowrider

nice try but no I did not look at it


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 9 2007, 05:00 PM~8073184
> *sam hook it up i need one 2 trun table n shit
> *


 :uh: Why do you need a turntable?


----------



## GrimReaper

COMPLTE DISPLY


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 9 2007, 08:19 PM~8074003
> *COMPLTE DISPLY
> *


Do you have any shows out there?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 9 2007, 09:56 PM~8073910
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


already...that creama is nice..i was thinking gold leaf would be nicer on the rootbeer

and some of that butta


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 9 2007, 07:56 PM~8073910
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these candys?


----------



## 817Lowrider

there is no gold parts though


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 9 2007, 11:05 PM~8074157
> *these candys?
> *


nope


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 9 2007, 11:07 PM~8074166
> *there is no gold parts though
> *


maybe some plating on them engraved parts....two toned


----------



## eric ramos

niga get candyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy paint


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 9 2007, 11:09 PM~8074175
> *niga get candyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy paint
> *


the kandy going to be rootbeer, that chart there for striping...


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 9 2007, 09:10 PM~8074180
> *the kandy going to be rootbeer, that chart there for striping...
> *


werddddd niseeeeeeeeeee
get some yellow n some brown for striping


----------



## 817Lowrider

no vanilla cream


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 9 2007, 08:26 PM~8074266
> *no vanilla cream
> *


yes. and another color a darker shade.


----------



## eric ramos

cahcah shade


----------



## six trey impala

Made 46 bucks in a yard sale selling some clothes and dirty chonies... gonna buy some chrome!!!!
I CAN HEAR THE HEAVENS SINGING Hallelujah :angel: :angel:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 9 2007, 11:01 PM~8074703
> *Made 46 bucks in a yard sale selling some clothes and dirty chonies... gonna buy some chrome!!!!
> I CAN HEAR THE HEAVENS SINGING  Hallelujah :angel:  :angel:
> *


----------



## spikes805

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 10 2007, 12:01 AM~8074703
> *Made 46 bucks in a yard sale selling some clothes and dirty chonies... gonna buy some chrome!!!!
> I CAN HEAR THE HEAVENS SINGING  Hallelujah :angel:  :angel:
> *


i feel bad for the ppl that bought u cloths :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by spikes805_@Jun 10 2007, 10:23 AM~8076056
> *i feel bad for the ppl that bought u cloths :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

more pics from my homie paul from rollin rich....


----------



## 817Lowrider

Say fool. wheres your shirt? Is that at SD?


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 10 2007, 12:54 PM~8076775
> *Say fool. wheres your shirt? Is that at SD?
> *


THATS WHAT IM SAYING....THATS AT SB....


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

THE BIKE IS LOOKING GOOD ZIGS... :thumbsup:


----------



## GrimReaper

I WAS BOARD THINK IM A HAVE MY BIKE LOOK LIKE THIS WHEN IM DOWN


----------



## GrimReaper

wat yall think


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 10 2007, 12:54 PM~8076775
> *Say fool. wheres your shirt? Is that at SD?
> *


homie my shirt is all faded...
and my plaque i gave to oso cas he gonna do me some fenders.
 
well still my bike be flossin :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

That sucks fool but I understand . LOL


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 10 2007, 04:00 PM~8076806
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WAS BOARD THINK IM A HAVE MY BIKE LOOK LIKE THIS WHEN IM DOWN
> *


wat yall think


----------



## D Twist

Got any pics of anybody smelling the seat after this photoshoot? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by spikes805_@Jun 10 2007, 10:23 AM~8076056
> *i feel bad for the ppl that bought u cloths :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X3 :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jun 10 2007, 02:59 PM~8077319
> *Got any pics of anybody smelling the seat after this photoshoot? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think art was callin me after i posted these..
he said and i quote him..
"A FOO MAKE SURE TO NOT WASH THAT SEAT TILL AFTRE I HAVE A GOOD SNIFF!!!!"
i was like ok :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jun 10 2007, 03:50 PM~8077518
> *i think art was callin me after i posted these..
> he said and i quote him..
> "A FOO MAKE SURE TO NOT WASH THAT SEAT TILL AFTRE I HAVE A GOOD SNIFF!!!!"
> i was like ok :biggrin:
> *


she probably cut the cheese on that seat...she's got burnout stripes in her chonies :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 10 2007, 04:00 PM~8076806
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WAS BOARD THINK IM A HAVE MY BIKE LOOK LIKE THIS WHEN IM DOWN
> *


WAT YALL THINK


----------



## eric ramos

nigas
ey grim
i saw ur camerital yesterday in mtv3 kool shit ey imspiring but ur still a dumbass :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

LOL U LIKED IT


----------



## eric ramos

yea bitch we need u to ahve a plaka but it was before u were with us or berly with us crazy shit 
air has balls i didnot think it had balls


----------



## GrimReaper

roger u got a pm


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 10 2007, 09:16 PM~8078550
> *roger u got apm
> *


edit


----------



## GrimReaper

lol ty


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## The ZONE

hey the bike grimreaper posted, rubens bike, i gotta throw in that i helped bone collector design that frame, that thing turned out cool homie


----------



## GrimReaper

kool i didnt no that


----------



## eric ramos

bone has a helper
?


----------



## GrimReaper

not think that was one his customers


----------



## eric ramos

werd yo 
ey sam hit me up mofo cus i need mor info u the bizzzzzz
like weres that link
n highhhhhhhhhhh kinky kennyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 11 2007, 02:31 PM~8082963
> *werd yo
> ey sam hit me up mofo cus i need mor info u the bizzzzzz
> like weres that link
> n highhhhhhhhhhh kinky kennyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> *


pm fool!


----------



## eric ramos

NO U PM FOOOOOOOO


----------



## las_crucez

CANT WE ALL JUS GET ALONG?!?!?!..... :biggrin:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 11 2007, 01:30 PM~8083340
> *CANT WE ALL JUS GET ALONG?!?!?!..... :biggrin:
> *


no!!! :angry:


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Jun 11 2007, 01:37 PM~8083375
> *no!!!  :angry:
> *


fiesty much.... :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 11 2007, 02:22 AM~8077666
> *WAT YALL THINK
> *



Put a 16" tire and rim on the conti kit


----------



## eric ramos

IT LOOKED CLEAN BUT WITH A MATHIN 144 IN THE FORNG 16 BONE CAN GET IT FOR YA 
OH YEA THAT REMINDS ME I HAVE TO CALL HIM UP


----------



## GrimReaper

MY FRONT RIM IS OFF THE MONTI KIT THE BIKE IS COMEIN ALL APRT THIS OR NEXT WEEK


----------



## eric ramos

WERD DAMN 
THAT QUIK?
EY FUCK FACE WAT U MEAN FANS N REG RIMS UR A DUMB ASS


----------



## GrimReaper

IT WAS FOR NOW I HAD O TAKE THE FACE FORKS OFF AND WIT THE 20IN RIM IT HIT THE SPRING


----------



## eric ramos

WERD DAMN SO U GETTIN A 2 PICE FORK FOR THEM CYLENDERS? OR U GOING WITH AIR


----------



## GrimReaper

MAYB YALL BITCH ASS NIGAAS GOIN TO HAVE 2 WAIT NOW


----------



## mortalkombat2

:wow:


----------



## The ZONE

yeah im bones secret helper, no im just a customer, but i trade in stuff and draw up some cool designs for stuff, and that frame was based off of something i drew, so i gotta give myself a pat on the back, and also lil bastard, his show bike was a pixie i traded for some air kit parts last year, those air kits are the bomb i recommend them to anyone who wants the bike lifted with switches


----------



## NaturalHighII

*OK THIS APPLIES TO EVERYONE, THERE WILL BE NEW SHIRTS DONE AND ARE MANDATORY TO WEAR AT SH0WS FOR A WHOLE YEAR STARTING ASAP. OK AS FAR AS THE SHIRTS, I ALREADY CALLED A COUPEL OF YOU GUYS. SOME OF YOU GUYS ARE COOL, SO IMMA PAY FOR A COUPLE. THE SHIRTS WILL BE T SHIRTS AND WILL HAVE RICARDO'S SICK ONE CLOTHING LINE ON THE SLEEVE. THESE ARE MADATORY AND YOU GUYS WILL BE FINED IF YOU WEAR THE ONES YOU HAVE NOW.THIS WAS BROUGHT TO ME BY THE CC. SO YEAH. AZ CHAPTER IS COVERED, DONT WORRY ABOUT ANYTHING BUT YOUR ADDRESS O WHERE TO SEND THEM TO. SAM I NEED TO TALK TO YOU, SO PM ME PLEASE. DO NOT MAKE ERICS T'S, JUST HIS BEN DAVIS.THATS ALL*


----------



## eric ramos

nm is coverd now ey


----------



## NaturalHighII

YEAH AS SOON AS I TALK TO SAM.AND RESIRECT THE MONEY


----------



## GrimReaper

roger pm me the addy


----------



## eric ramos

shitttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt boyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

hey roger send me a quote for a 2xl tall t-shirt and a 3xl tall..


----------



## eric ramos

wat pm homie?
the one of u kno who? 
yes i did 
pm me back niga


----------



## Drop'em

Are yall coming to HOUSTON


----------



## eric ramos

maybe juan or sam


----------



## 817Lowrider

i am going 



























to try and make it


----------



## eric ramos

:biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 11 2007, 06:48 PM~8084744
> *i am going
> to try and make it
> *


20 bucks says we dont see you there.


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 11 2007, 06:54 PM~8084797
> *20 bucks says we dont see you there.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

is that a chalange?


----------



## 817Lowrider

NO


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## NaturalHighII

whos bike is that


----------



## 817Lowrider

My bros frame and my nefews parts. My nefews bike will be done real soon. all flat twist


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 11 2007, 06:11 PM~8084419
> *OK THIS APPLIES TO EVERYONE, THERE WILL BE NEW SHIRTS DONE AND ARE MANDATORY TO WEAR AT SH0WS FOR A WHOLE YEAR STARTING ASAP. OK AS FAR AS THE SHIRTS, I ALREADY CALLED A COUPEL OF YOU GUYS. SOME OF YOU GUYS ARE COOL, SO IMMA PAY FOR A COUPLE. THE SHIRTS WILL BE T SHIRTS AND WILL HAVE RICARDO'S SICK ONE CLOTHING LINE ON THE SLEEVE. THESE ARE MADATORY AND YOU GUYS WILL BE FINED IF YOU WEAR THE ONES YOU HAVE NOW.THIS WAS BROUGHT TO ME BY THE CC. SO YEAH. AZ CHAPTER IS COVERED, DONT WORRY ABOUT ANYTHING BUT YOUR ADDRESS O WHERE TO SEND THEM TO. SAM I NEED TO TALK TO YOU, SO PM ME PLEASE. DO NOT MAKE ERICS T'S, JUST HIS BEN DAVIS.THATS ALL
> *


cool no prob...cuz i just got his mo today and i was waiting for everyone else so its cool...

MUCH REPECT TO THE "SICKONE BRAND"!!!

are they tagged or labeled or are these on gildens i can run them too just got to have the paper saying it cool,permission to run the TM "trade mark".

on the NO GO need the ticket on youth medium and youth large, and a 3xl


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 11 2007, 05:22 PM~8085366
> *cool no prob...cuz i just got his mo today and i was waiting for everyone else so its cool...
> 
> MUCH REPECT TO THE "SICKONE BRAND"!!!
> 
> are they tagged or labeled or are these on gildens i can run them too just got to have the paper saying it cool,permission to run the TM "trade mark".
> 
> on the NO GO need the ticket on youth medium and youth large, and a 3xl
> *


thatll be $17 +shipping


----------



## eric ramos

werd 17 for a shirt a t shirt?
fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## NaturalHighII

YUP 17 FOR THE 3 SHIRTS


----------



## eric ramos

oooooo i thought for 1 hahahaha
damn
sutpid me


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

wat does the logo look like


----------



## eric ramos

says sikone niga


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

pics


----------



## NaturalHighII

http://www.thesickonebrand.com/


----------



## show-bound

WANT A DISPLAY EMAIL ME ASAP!!! WHAT YOU WANT ETC RFERENECE PICS FOR A QUOUTE!


----------



## NaturalHighII

HEY SAM WHEN YOU GET ERICS $ SEND IT TO ME AND YOURS SO I CAN GET THE SHIRTS DONE


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 11 2007, 10:02 PM~8086263
> *HEY SAM WHEN YOU GET ERICS $ SEND IT TO ME AND YOURS SO I CAN GET THE SHIRTS DONE
> *


COOL I WILL DO THAT!


----------



## The ZONE

hey does anybody know about someone who does the low temp powder coat over bondo, i want to strip the paint on my six and have it coated


----------



## eric ramos

no


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn A slow day


----------



## GrimReaper

wats gud everyone roger pm me the addy again i got the mo today and deleted the pm


----------



## GrimReaper

wat u guys think of my old bike from when i was like 5 6









and a frame i aint done wit im a finish it one day


----------



## iced

looking to sell it


----------



## GrimReaper

which one


----------



## 817Lowrider

the rocket fool. LMAO


----------



## eric ramos

going back trough the topic
we was happier not many fights bikes was being build shit
now its differnt i dont kno...................................


----------



## GrimReaper

eric wat u think of the new ny chap bike


----------



## spikes805

:biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 12 2007, 04:21 PM~8091775
> *eric wat u think of the new ny chap bike
> *


say wat


----------



## GrimReaper

wat u think of the new ny chap bike


----------



## eric ramos

gay as fuck 
y


----------



## GrimReaper

ur just a hater bitch


----------



## eric ramos

not a lowrirder 
no spokes
gay fiber glass or plastic covering
old as fuck
just trow it in the dump wile ur at it


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 12 2007, 03:24 PM~8091797
> *wat u think of the new ny chap bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats fuckin stupid.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 12 2007, 12:17 PM~8090569
> *can you guys notice my camel toe on these leather booty shorts? do they make me look fat? i also got a matching cow boy vest.
> *


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 12 2007, 04:19 PM~8091764
> *going back trough the topic
> we was happier not many fights bikes was being build shit
> now its differnt i dont kno...................................
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 12 2007, 06:35 PM~8091882
> *I got a mad fro look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GrimReaper

HE LOOK LIKE THE DUDE FROM MIGHTY DUCKS IT IM RIGHT


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 12 2007, 07:52 PM~8092004
> *
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

the fro is in fool. thought you knew.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

who is the girl


ey romans thanks for getting the parts better do sumthing good wit them lol


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 12 2007, 04:52 PM~8092004
> *
> *


thats who my fro is...and hey dont touch my girl punk..... :angry:


----------



## NaturalHighII

For those who have cars, I have HID kits
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=344348


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Jun 12 2007, 08:54 PM~8094212
> *thats who my fro is...and hey dont touch my girl punk..... :angry:
> *


you talkin shit about my fro? :scrutinize:


----------



## eric ramos

fuck mexican fros i got one rite now


----------



## NaturalHighII

Was up ppl


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 13 2007, 08:26 AM~8096339
> *fuck mexican fros i got one rite now
> *


im growing a mullet niga.


----------



## eric ramos

werd na im just not cuttin my hair in the summer cus its cheaper save like 50bucks


----------



## mortalkombat2

:cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

damn mk havnet seen ya in awile


----------



## mortalkombat2

:dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Jun 13 2007, 02:25 PM~8097746
> *:cheesy:
> *


  :wow:


----------



## eric ramos

artie do u do hardlines?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 12 2007, 05:35 PM~8091882
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## GrimReaper

sup art get at me im a need some leafin a pinstripping soon get at me wit some info


----------



## GrimReaper

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=2035343860


----------



## NaturalHighII

Ok you guys i ordered the shirts already so have that money with me asap


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 14 2007, 12:43 AM~8098195
> *Ok you guys i ordered the shirts already so have that money with me asap
> *



How about getting some laser cut plaques sewn onto the shirts? That'd be gangsta :thumbsup:





:biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 13 2007, 05:43 PM~8098195
> *Ok you guys i ordered the shirts already so have that money with me asap
> *


goin to u this weekend


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 13 2007, 03:43 PM~8098195
> *Ok you guys i ordered the shirts already so have that money with me asap
> *


 :wave:


----------



## oscar8

its all about thee artistics


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by oscar8_@Jun 13 2007, 05:18 PM~8098429
> *its all about thee artistics
> *


Sup man what chap you from


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by oscar8_@Jun 13 2007, 02:18 PM~8098429
> *its all about thee artistics
> *


im pretty sure this is either Oscar from the oc chap or jesee's lil bro


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up artie, long time no see


----------



## 817Lowrider

Roger Ima need your addy again.


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by oscar8_@Jun 13 2007, 03:18 PM~8098429
> *its all about thee artistics
> *


juan is this you?


----------



## GrimReaper

i got gropeie s now off the mtv3 thing


----------



## eric ramos

werd damn
ur a stary now
fuken coke bottom glass eyed mother fucker


----------



## GrimReaper

fuk u s skiny bitch that cant even get a girl n some ass


----------



## eric ramos

you kno it 
babykakes


----------



## GrimReaper

thats y u and victor love eachother so much u *** bag bitch


----------



## eric ramos

no thats why you n artie like to do a double team on victors ass


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 13 2007, 09:05 PM~8099417
> *no thats why i got him n  artie i like to do a double team on victors ass
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 13 2007, 03:50 PM~8098585
> *im pretty sure this is either Oscar from the oc chap or jesee's lil bro
> *


thats my nephew...


----------



## eric ramos

werd ur lil cus wtf?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Well I got my frame back from that dude its back at the shop getting finished


----------



## eric ramos

wat happened did he finish paintin it or did he just have it the same did u get ur money back damn it tell me damn it


----------



## 817Lowrider

The fucker told me it was almost done then I got it back and all he did was slap more bondo on it :angry: But the Owner has it now and is gonna finish it free.


----------



## eric ramos

FOR PAINT JOB 2/?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 13 2007, 08:29 PM~8099623
> *FOR PAINT JOB 2/?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## eric ramos

NIEC I GES.........


----------



## 817Lowrider

Very nice cool peeps were going to the show this weekend in Dallas


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...ent&eventid=320


----------



## eric ramos

U SHOWING 2?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 13 2007, 08:43 PM~8099705
> *U SHOWING 2?
> *


I aiint got nothing but streets with scratches. I dont wanna get laughed at.


----------



## eric ramos

SO U JUST GOIGN TO TAKE PICS N SHIT OR KIK IT WITH THEM NIGAS OF THAT BIKE SHOP 
TRY TO RECRUT THEM FUCKFACE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 13 2007, 08:48 PM~8099746
> *SO U JUST GOIGN TO TAKE PICS N SHIT OR KIK IT WITH THEM NIGAS OF THAT BIKE SHOP
> TRY TO RECRUT THEM FUCKFACE
> *


I am going to kick it and take pics. And no they dont wanna join.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 13 2007, 05:23 PM~8099574
> *The fucker told me it was almost done then I got it back and all he did was slap more bondo on it :angry: But the Owner has it now and is gonna finish it free.
> *


on deep brown??


----------



## NaturalHighII

SUP EVERYONE


----------



## eric ramos

sup roger
n carlos???????????/ from 805 :0 wow big miracle hes here


----------



## NaturalHighII

YUP YUP DOING BIG THINGS
EY MAKE THEM NOEY ORDERS COME BECAUSE I NEED TO HAVE THEM BY THURSDAY OF NEXT WEEK


----------



## eric ramos

HIT UP SAM HES GOT MINE MONEY HE SAID HE WAS GOING TO SEND IT 2 YOU


----------



## NaturalHighII

YEAH HE ALREADY PM'ED ME


----------



## eric ramos

NICE THEN 
DAMN IM NOT GOING TO GET MY BENDAVIS


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

sup ppl.


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

i need to get a bad ass display idea...for frankies bike...any one with any ideas pm me them..


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 13 2007, 06:30 PM~8099628
> *:yes:
> *


YOU SHOULD HAVE ART PINSTPSTRIPE IT WILE HES OVER THERE 
:0


----------



## eric ramos

damn no nigas replyin shit
weres yall at


----------



## GrimReaper

bitch ass niggaaaaa


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 14 2007, 03:40 PM~8104534
> *bitch ass niggaaaaa
> *


 :0


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 14 2007, 12:38 PM~8104529
> *damn no nigas replyin shit
> weres yall at
> *


WORK!!!















:biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

werd 
i have a car now
just need the plates n ill find some work 2


----------



## GrimReaper

post pioxs or u dont got one


----------



## eric ramos

its gay pice of shit
96 grand am 
its gay 
no radio 
no air
hahah


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 14 2007, 12:26 AM~8101178
> *YOU SHOULD HAVE ART PINSTPSTRIPE IT WILE HES OVER THERE
> :0
> *


----------



## eric ramos

niceeeeeeee


----------



## GrimReaper

any one hear no were CARPINTERIA is at cali


----------



## NaturalHighII

YUP THERES ONE DOWN THE STREET FROM MY HOUSE


----------



## GrimReaper

aint that like a part of cali


----------



## eric ramos

no i think u sayin a woodshop yo


----------



## GrimReaper

home girl told me its carpinteria it by santa barbara


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 14 2007, 09:27 PM~8106653
> *no i think u sayin a woodshop yo
> *


lol i dont no thats wat the girl said


----------



## eric ramos

carpinteria is that place were carpinter makes shit 
a wood shop niga
tell that hoe hes on crack or meth n 2 lay of that shit


----------



## GrimReaper

lol i dont no


----------



## eric ramos

damn fo aint u puertorican
learn some spanish homie take some spanish clases cus mexicans dont like to speak english that much


----------



## 817Lowrider

Fuck it! round herre we speak english.


----------



## GrimReaper

i can read that shit good thats wat home girl is 120% mexicana wooooooooooooweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
lol i got kicked out of spainish class cuz i was allways sleepin


----------



## eric ramos

no u dont 
why on tv u see puerto ricans talkin spanish n shit but all latin races that aint mexican talk anyoying as fuck
especialy cubans


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 14 2007, 08:34 PM~8106691
> *Fuck it! round herre we speak english.
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## show-bound

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Jun 15 2007, 02:42 AM~8109111-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Jun 15 2007, 09:33 AM~8109791
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

this coming wensday.....texas here i come  but i nevered been on a plane before hno:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

ART I WANT MY TRIKE KIT AND FRAME BEFORE U GO UP THERE SO HIT ME UP OR SUMTHING I NEED THOSE THINGS


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 15 2007, 07:44 PM~8113299
> * this coming wensday.....texas here i come  but i nevered been on a plane before hno:
> *


Fuck a plane. I want to stripe a couple frames for me . LMK whats up on that.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jun 15 2007, 05:47 PM~8113314
> *ART I WANT MY TRIKE KIT AND FRAME BEFORE U GO UP THERE SO HIT ME UP OR SUMTHING I NEED THOSE THINGS
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jun 15 2007, 06:52 PM~8113348
> *:angry:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos

artie yes or no hardlines niga?
and safe trip homie


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 15 2007, 06:34 PM~8113541
> *:thumbsup:
> *


wen u bringing me my stuff art


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 14 2007, 06:30 PM~8106674
> *carpinteria is that place were  carpinter makes shit
> *


stupid...were a carpinter makes shit is in the toilet idiot....lol sup ppl..


----------



## 817Lowrider

chillen like a major villen


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 14 2007, 09:30 PM~8106674
> *carpinteria is that place were  carpinter makes shit
> a wood shop niga
> tell that hoe hes on crack or meth n 2 lay of that shit
> *


I FOUND OUT WERE SHE AT NOW SHE LIKE 20 MINS FROM OXNARD


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## GrimReaper

WATS GUD MK HOW AZ


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 16 2007, 08:12 AM~8115875
> *WATS  GUD MK HOW AZ
> *


really getin hot it was like 110 yesterday. hows it in NY?


----------



## GrimReaper

GOT CHILLIN OUT HEAR FOR A FEW DAYS NOW ITS HEATIN BACK UP


----------



## GrimReaper

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=1854462147


----------



## eric ramos

gay?


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

FUCK VIDS I CANT SEE THEM THEY TAKE TO LONG


----------



## 817Lowrider

Wack video any way


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 16 2007, 03:31 PM~8117660
> *Wack video any way
> *


wakkkkkkkkkk


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 16 2007, 03:31 PM~8117660
> *Wack video any way
> *


wakkkkkkkkkk


----------



## GrimReaper

roger mo on its way


----------



## eric ramos

likalotofpuss


----------



## 817Lowrider

THEE ARTISTICS BIKE CLUB
9 CHAPTER 5 STATES
FROM CALIFAS TO NUEVA YORK 

Grim whats the ninth chapter?


----------



## eric ramos

MIRA GUEY
NM , AZ , TEX, LOMPOC, VENTURA , OC, RIVERSIDE , NY , LA,


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 17 2007, 01:40 PM~8121121
> *THEE ARTISTICS BIKE CLUB
> 9 CHAPTER 5 STATES
> FROM CALIFAS TO NUEVA YORK
> 
> Grim whats the ninth chapter?
> *


DONT ASK ME ASK ERIC I TOOK IT FROM HIM LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 17 2007, 12:42 PM~8121136
> *MIRA GUEY
> NM , AZ , TEX, LOMPOC, VENTURA , OC, RIVERSIDE , NY , LA,
> *


I didn't know that one


----------



## eric ramos

TATS ARTIES LIL CHAPTER SINCE HE LIVES THERE NOW N SHIT


----------



## show-bound

:wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

sup everyone


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 17 2007, 10:02 PM~8124415
> *sup everyone
> *


sup foo


----------



## NaturalHighII

hey


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 17 2007, 10:05 PM~8124440
> *hey
> *


watsup...how r u??


----------



## GrimReaper

SUP EVERYONE


----------



## 817Lowrider

Fuck it is boring.


----------



## eric ramos

jobhunt day 2 some more appplicatinos
maybe target 
maybe arbys
maybe kmart
well see wat happens


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 18 2007, 06:13 PM~8128984
> *jobhunt day 2 some more appplicatinos
> maybe target
> maybe arbys
> maybe kmart
> well see wat happens
> *


Your going to late. Hit it up early in the morning.


----------



## eric ramos

niga y u think i wasent on all day i left at 8 am today puto


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 18 2007, 06:41 PM~8129107
> *niga y u think i wasent on all day i left at 8 am today puto
> *


----------



## eric ramos

yes but it dont want to be cashier n shit


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 18 2007, 06:45 PM~8129143
> *yes but it dont want to be cashier n shit
> *


Get what you can.


----------



## eric ramos

meh not cashire cus im stupid with money n if i come sort its out my chek niga
but target is stupid they interview u n survey u n shit n they cant hire you untill 2 weeks n shit wtf is that about


----------



## 817Lowrider

Fuck it.I was a dishwasher,cook,busboy,expo y mas...


----------



## eric ramos

expo wtf is that
ye i went to golden carral for diswasher
wtf is a busboy

well im tired of cruces we going to look tommow in el paso 
cus cruses dont have much shit


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 18 2007, 06:57 PM~8129216
> *expo wtf is that
> ye i went to golden carral for diswasher
> wtf is a busboy
> 
> well im tired of cruces we going to look tommow in el paso
> cus cruses dont have much shit
> *


expo takes the food to the waiter and busboy cleans the tables for them.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

taco bell gonna hire me as a cashier and shit and if they dont safeway gonna hire me. ill just wait for who ever call me first.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

i got a job at my homies body shop..E AND I...
they do wheels and body..also audio..
thats where i get my audio shit from..
and im gettin my bike painted their to for free...lol


----------



## eric ramos

niga im a hit up el paso they more desprate for work n shit you kno cus its a bigger city


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jun 18 2007, 05:38 PM~8129502
> *i got a job at my homies body shop..E AND I...
> they do wheels and body..also audio..
> thats where i get my audio shit from..
> and im gettin my bike painted their to for free...lol
> *


wat bike fo u gots the both bikes painted


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 18 2007, 05:40 PM~8129517
> *wat bike fo u gots the both bikes painted
> *


REPAINTING MY ORANGE ONE...
THE PAINT HAS A FEW CHIPS AND IT LOOKS CRAPPY THEY DIDNT BUFF IT RIGHT..


----------



## NaturalHighII

For AZ....


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jun 18 2007, 05:44 PM~8129537
> *REPAINTING MY ORANGE ONE...
> THE PAINT HAS A FEW CHIPS AND IT LOOKS CRAPPY THEY DIDNT BUFF IT RIGHT..
> *


the orange oen not the red one like???????? the on i like the orange one is that semi ur cuniado gave ya que no

roger az dont show much hahahahah


----------



## NaturalHighII

theyre doing there thing


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 18 2007, 08:05 PM~8129673
> *
> roger az dont show much hahahahah
> *


I aint showed at all.


----------



## NaturalHighII

For Us in So Cal....


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 18 2007, 06:05 PM~8129673
> *the orange oen not the red one like???????? the on i like the orange one is that semi ur cuniado gave ya que no
> 
> roger az dont show much hahahahah
> *


yes the ornage not not red..im painting it like a brownish...
and rodger where is it by...
la or whetre


----------



## NaturalHighII

Nationals in Bakersfield is mandatory for SoCal


----------



## eric ramos

ok zigs just dont fuck that red frame i like it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 18 2007, 08:20 PM~8129759
> *ok zigs just dont fuck that red frame i like it
> *


Eric leave em alone fool


----------



## eric ramos

no bitch cus i like zigssssssssssssssssssss like my lil brother who got laid before me


----------



## NaturalHighII

EVERYONE GOT LAID BEFORE YOU ERIC


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 18 2007, 08:30 PM~8129818
> *EVERYONE GOT LAID BEFORE YOU ERIC
> *


ahahahaha


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 18 2007, 06:30 PM~8129818
> *EVERYONE GOT LAID BEFORE YOU ERIC
> *


 :cheesy:  tru


----------



## NaturalHighII

YUP


----------



## eric ramos

:yes:
damn these 300 are hard to get niga
roger front me it


----------



## NaturalHighII

IM BROKE I JUST BEGAN TO SPEND MONEY ON MY EDUCATION AND NOT MY SOUND SYSTEM FOR ONCE. I PAID $150 TO TAKE ON TEST. IF I PASS IT IM GOING TO ITT TECHNICAL INSTITUTE IN THE FALL. IMMA MAKE BANK!!!!


----------



## eric ramos

:werd: you already graduated or wtf?
aint ya like 16? or17?


----------



## NaturalHighII

DONT TRIP FOOL, IM IN THE PROCESS OF GRADUATING. IM IN THE PROCESS OF RECEIVING A PROMOTION AT WORK. EVERYTHING LOOKS GOOD. JUST GOTTA FIND ME A GIRL TO SHARE EVERYTHING WITH,LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 18 2007, 08:42 PM~8129896
> *DONT TRIP FOOL, IM IN THE PROCESS OF GRADUATING. IM IN THE PROCESS OF RECEIVING A PROMOTION AT WORK. EVERYTHING LOOKS GOOD. JUST GOTTA FIND ME A GIRL TO SHARE EVERYTHING WITH,LOL
> *


ahahahah you get a blue shirt. You will be team 2 :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

AHAHA, THIS FOOL KNOWS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT. YUP TEAM 2 HOMIE


----------



## eric ramos

damn fo 
there u go u will be makin bank
front me these parts hahah jkkkkkkkkkkkkk homie


----------



## NaturalHighII

AND FOR WHEN I DO TURN 18, THE MANAGER TOLD ME SINCE I ALREADY HAVE THE QUALITY, AND IF I STILL WORK THERE, HE'LL SEND ME TO TAKE A TEST TO BE ASSISTANT TECH


----------



## eric ramos

were the fuck do u work?
and wat was the deadline on ur free baint job


----------



## NaturalHighII

CHUCK E CHEESE FOOL AND THE DEADLINE FOR THE PAINT JOB IS BY MID OF THIS WEEK


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII+Jun 18 2007, 08:44 PM~8129909-->
> 
> 
> 
> AHAHA, THIS FOOL KNOWS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT. YUP TEAM 2 HOMIE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NaturalHighII_@Jun 18 2007, 08:46 PM~8129923
> *AND FOR WHEN I DO TURN 18, THE MANAGER TOLD ME SINCE I ALREADY HAVE THE QUALITY, AND IF I STILL WORK THERE, HE'LL SEND ME TO TAKE A TEST TO BE ASSISTANT TECH
> *


ahahahahahahah.Man memorys. :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

YOU WERE ASSI. TECH OR WHAT


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 18 2007, 08:54 PM~8130006
> *YOU WERE ASSI. TECH OR WHAT
> *


Na I was a cook. The asst manager and the tech got into a fight at work. ahahahahaha. Funny shit. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NaturalHighII

LOL. NAH OVER HERE ITS ALL GOOD. AND WELL ALOT OF PEOPLE WORK HERE SINCE IT IS THE CHUCK E CHEESE THAT MAKES THE MOST MONEY IN THE COUNTRY


----------



## sick six

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 18 2007, 06:58 PM~8130040
> *LOL. NAH OVER HERE ITS ALL GOOD. AND WELL ALOT OF PEOPLE WORK HERE SINCE IT IS THE CHUCK E CHEESE THAT MAKES THE MOST MONEY IN THE COUNTRY
> *


whats up natural high talked to art lately still waiting for them parts now my shit wont evan be ready for our show ......


----------



## NaturalHighII

DAM MAN, I HAVENT HAD A WORD WITH HIM SINCE THE END OF APRIL. THEYRE IS NO WAY I CAN CONTACT HIM. WHEN HE DID USE TO CALL, HED CALL PRIVATE.


----------



## eric ramos

that fo is in dallas rite now artie been on myspace today


----------



## sick six

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 18 2007, 07:04 PM~8130087
> *DAM MAN, I HAVENT HAD A WORD WITH HIM SINCE THE END OF APRIL. THEYRE IS NO WAY I CAN CONTACT HIM. WHEN HE DID USE TO CALL, HED CALL PRIVATE.
> *


thanks man tired of waiting for those part you know....


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 18 2007, 06:20 PM~8129759
> *ok zigs just dont fuck that red frame i like it
> *


inknoe


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 18 2007, 06:22 PM~8129767
> *Eric leave em alone fool
> *


x2


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 18 2007, 06:24 PM~8129781
> *no bitch cus i like zigssssssssssssssssssss like my lil brother who got laid before me
> *


very very true


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 18 2007, 06:30 PM~8129818
> *EVERYONE GOT LAID BEFORE YOU ERIC
> *


hahaha :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
truex22222


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 18 2007, 06:56 PM~8130027
> *skinny)*


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 18 2007, 08:42 PM~8129896
> *DONT TRIP FOOL, IM IN THE PROCESS OF GRADUATING. IM IN THE PROCESS OF RECEIVING A PROMOTION AT WORK. EVERYTHING LOOKS GOOD. JUST GOTTA FIND ME A GIRL TO SHARE EVERYTHING WITH,LOL
> *



YOU CAN HAVE MINE...LOL :loco:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

sup ppl...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jun 19 2007, 12:20 AM~8132002
> *cook homie u cant even tell homie...i think u look nice and fit dwg(skinny)
> *


Man there so damn stricted. you cant have a pizza. you have to weigh it and throw it away if its left over


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jun 19 2007, 12:20 AM~8132002
> *cook homie u cant even tell homie...i think u look nice and fit dwg(skinny)
> *


ahahaaa.
for real. i was a chef for 9 years, and i always heard the phrase,
"never trust a skinny cook"


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 19 2007, 05:55 PM~8136547
> *ahahaaa.
> for real. i was a chef for 9 years, and i always heard the phrase,
> "never trust a skinny cook"
> *


All I did was make pizzas a chucky cheese. Sucked ass


----------



## Lil Spanks

2marrow.TEXAS HERE I COME :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

artie


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 19 2007, 06:25 PM~8136719
> *2marrow.TEXAS HERE I COME :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK....I MIGHT SELL THE BIKE TOO AND SAID MIGHT  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8136946


----------



## GrimReaper

thats a 16in bike artie and how much


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 19 2007, 06:31 PM~8137086
> *thats  a 16in bike artie and how much
> *


*MIGHT *AND 16 :biggrinOST THE PIC ON HERE IF YOU CAN


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 19 2007, 08:10 PM~8136946
> *THIS IS WHAT IVE BEEN DOING..SOME HERE AND THERE THANKS TO MY TEACHER CURLY, IVE BEEN DOING IT FOR 2 MONTHS AND STILL LEARNING THE STRIP, BUT GOT GOOD ON LEAF WORK..AND HES BEEN SHOWING ME SOME TRICKS AND ETC..
> MY BIKE THAT ME AND CURLY BUILT :biggrin: MY STRIPING AND HIS PAINTING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIMS TOO... BIKE & CAR RIMS TOO ALSO LEAFING TOO BUT NO PICS MAYBE LATER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A PANEL THAT I WAS MAKING, WITH WATER DROP EFFECT ON IT TOO LIKE MY BIKE, ON THE FENDER THOUGH  THAT I DID  .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin: HOW DO YOU LIKE THE WATER DROPS


----------



## GrimReaper

looks real to me


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

nice artie im feelin it


----------



## 817Lowrider

Not bad for a beginner.


----------



## eric ramos

damn artie u gettin down man i just want wait for u to bust out hopley next yera man we need you back n them watter drops is clean


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

every one go to chat...


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 19 2007, 11:03 AM~8134976
> *Man there so damn stricted. you cant have a pizza. you have to weigh it and throw it away if its left over
> *


dam thats fucked up over here you can eat it


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 19 2007, 09:41 PM~8138250
> *dam thats fucked up over here you can eat dick
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 19 2007, 07:42 PM~8138255
> *:0  :uh:
> *


shut up art. ey fool where you been at. ey your homeboy said was up with the parts


----------



## 817Lowrider

Wut it dew.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 20 2007, 03:37 AM~8137133
> *
> *



All I see are red Xs :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Fuck resumes :angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 20 2007, 07:14 PM~8143837
> *Fuck resumes :angry:
> *


need me to make you one...lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 20 2007, 07:18 PM~8143861
> *need me to make you one...lol
> *


Na I am doing it now. Fuck man I got a promotion and have to give them a resume so they can decide on the amount om $$ they want to give me. :uh: :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

man i got so many damn filled cavities rite now its not funny 
im in pain fuken jtown dentist bitch
like 10 fills man


----------



## 817Lowrider

ahahahaha brush your teef.ahahaha j/p


----------



## eric ramos

i do its cus they mostly all under the brakets n shit since i gots braces since like for ever sincce 7th grade i think


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn I need to hit up the dentist. I got one in the back


----------



## eric ramos

fuck that shit today im a go swimgin


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 21 2007, 01:47 PM~8148140
> *fuck that shit today im a go swimgin
> *


----------



## eric ramos

fuck im bored any one up in this bitch


----------



## 817Lowrider

I am but I gotta crash soon. wanna chat?


----------



## eric ramos

lets go niga for a lil wile


----------



## NaturalHighII

UPDATE:

HEY YOU GUYS, WELL I GOT IN A FIGHT WITH MY COUSIN SO I PULLED MY BIKE OUT THE SHOP AND PAINTED IT MYSELF. HERES SOME PICS. IT HAS TO AND WILL BE AT THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

hey what ever it works ti'll the show huh...


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

chat any one?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 21 2007, 09:54 PM~8152205
> *UPDATE:
> 
> HEY YOU GUYS, WELL I GOT IN A FIGHT WITH MY COUSIN SO I PULLED MY BIKE OUT THE SHOP AND PAINTED IT MYSELF. HERES SOME PICS. IT HAS TO AND WILL BE AT THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What did you paint it with?


----------



## GrimReaper

dont u c the can


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 22 2007, 12:54 AM~8152205
> *UPDATE:
> 
> HEY YOU GUYS, WELL I GOT IN A FIGHT WITH MY COUSIN SO I PULLED MY BIKE OUT THE SHOP AND PAINTED IT MYSELF. HERES SOME PICS. IT HAS TO AND WILL BE AT THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like the fenders


----------



## NaturalHighII

SPRAY PAINT IS THE WAY TO GO. GONNA SHOW A LIL BIT AND THEN GO PAINT IT CORRECTLY


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

this is just for this one show right roger? and what kind of clear you used?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 21 2007, 10:42 PM~8152551
> *dont u c the can
> *


What does that mean? The can of what? Thatcouldbe anything. Furniture polish, brake cleaner, etc.


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 21 2007, 10:43 PM~8152557
> *i like the fenders
> *


X2 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 21 2007, 10:43 PM~8152559
> *SPRAY PAINT IS THE WAY TO GO. GONNA SHOW A LIL BIT AND THEN GO PAINT IT CORRECTLY
> *


 :banghead: You guys kill me.


----------



## NaturalHighII

YEAH JUST FOR THIS ONE AND MAYBE ANOTHER ONE. AFTER I PAINT IT CORRECTLY ITS GETTING ITS STRIPING AND LEAFING


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 21 2007, 10:44 PM~8152567
> *What does that mean? The can of what? Thatcouldbe anything. Furniture polish, brake cleaner, etc.
> *


but this pic is showing a fresh paint job and over spray all over the floor you will think he used the can...


----------



## NaturalHighII

LOL YOU GUYS. FUZZ ALL YOU WANT I GOT TO CATCH SOEM ZZZ. GOT WORK TO GO TO TOMORROW. HOPEFULLY ITS BUILT UP BY TOMORROW NIGHT


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 21 2007, 10:47 PM~8152587
> *LOL YOU GUYS. FUZZ ALL YOU WANT I GOT TO CATCH SOEM ZZZ. GOT WORK TO GO TO TOMORROW. HOPEFULLY ITS BUILT UP BY TOMORROW NIGHT
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Jun 21 2007, 10:46 PM~8152582
> *but this pic is showing a fresh paint job and over spray all over the floor you will think he used the can...
> *


Were you there? I wasnt. Thats why I was asking.


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 21 2007, 10:52 PM~8152612
> *Were you there? I wasnt. Thats why I was asking.
> *


yes fool i helped out roger.. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:ugh:


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

HEY WHATS UP HOMIES ..

HOW ARE THE HOMIES FROM LOMPOC DOING WITH THEIR BIKES


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 21 2007, 10:56 PM~8152629
> *:ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Jun 21 2007, 10:57 PM~8152635
> *HEY WHATS  UP HOMIES ..
> 
> HOW ARE THE HOMIES FROM LOMPOC DOING WITH THEIR BIKES
> *


thats what i wanna know...whats up with them fools...


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 21 2007, 11:54 PM~8152205
> *UPDATE:
> 
> HEY YOU GUYS, WELL I GOT IN A FIGHT WITH MY COUSIN SO I PULLED MY BIKE OUT THE SHOP AND PAINTED IT MYSELF. HERES SOME PICS. IT HAS TO AND WILL BE AT THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you know who already has your back!


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

SO NO ONE FROM THE LOMPOC CHAPTER HAS THEIR BIKE READY....


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Jun 21 2007, 10:45 PM~8152572-->
> 
> 
> 
> :banghead: You guys kill me.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Jun 21 2007, 11:23 PM~8152763
> *you know who already has your back!
> *


 :cheesy: go with sam hell hook it up sweet fuck that spraypaint


----------



## GrimReaper

i need to get my plaque soon i got a call for another video shoot


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 22 2007, 12:45 AM~8152572
> *:banghead: You guys kill me.
> *


x2


----------



## eric ramos

omars 8 pice zisor lift for sale 
hit me up for pics n shit


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 22 2007, 12:59 PM~8156064
> *:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:
> 
> :cheesy: go with sam hell hook it up sweet fuck that spraypaint
> *


X 491,385,716


----------



## NaturalHighII

GOT IT UP TODAY, JUST NEED AITR ON THE TIRES AND A LIL CLEANING


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 22 2007, 11:31 PM~8159408
> *GOT IT UP TODAY, JUST NEED AITR ON THE TIRES AND A LIL CLEANING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## NaturalHighII

HEY EVERYONE I NEED ALL YOUR GUYS MONEY FOR THE SHIRTS. I HAD TO PAY FOR THEM OUT OF MY POCKET. SO FAR I ONLY HAVE RUBEN'S


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 22 2007, 11:35 PM~8159429
> *HEY EVERYONE I NEED ALL YOUR GUYS MONEY FOR THE SHIRTS. I HAD TO PAY FOR THEM OUT OF MY POCKET. SO FAR I ONLY HAVE RUBEN'S
> *


how much r they


----------



## NaturalHighII

s-xl 5
2xl-3xl 6
every other x add a dollar


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 22 2007, 11:50 PM~8159504
> *s-xl  5
> 2xl-3xl 6
> every other x add a dollar
> *


okey kool


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 23 2007, 01:35 AM~8159429
> *HEY EVERYONE I NEED ALL YOUR GUYS MONEY FOR THE SHIRTS. I HAD TO PAY FOR THEM OUT OF MY POCKET. SO FAR I ONLY HAVE RUBEN'S
> *


*If you have paypal I can send it now. Just send me your info.*


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 23 2007, 02:31 AM~8159408
> *GOT IT UP TODAY, JUST NEED AITR ON THE TIRES AND A LIL CLEANING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 look tight fenders loook tight on it


----------



## 817Lowrider

Fenders only have a design on one side


----------



## GrimReaper

i was that 2 but if he but a love seat or a box in the bac u wont c it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 23 2007, 10:47 AM~8160640
> *i was that 2 but if he but a love seat or a box in the bac u wont c it
> *


Love seats are cheap too. If I had a trike I would get one


----------



## GrimReaper

it ran my mine to do my blue bike a trike


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 23 2007, 10:53 AM~8160656
> *it ran my mine to do my blue bike a trike
> *


But you selling it now. Right?


----------



## GrimReaper

i cant now i might have to do another video shoot wit it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 23 2007, 10:59 AM~8160683
> *i cant now i might have to do another video shoot wit it
> *


Glad you keeping it. Its the only ARTISTICS worthy bike you got.


----------



## GrimReaper

if i sold it i would of came back even better 
roger that a schwin trike kit right and were can i find one


----------



## GrimReaper

eric post a bike of the top full trikes


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 23 2007, 11:02 AM~8160696
> *if i sold it i would of came back even better
> roger that a schwin trike kit right and were can i find one
> *


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 22 2007, 11:35 PM~8159429
> *HEY EVERYONE I NEED ALL YOUR GUYS MONEY FOR THE SHIRTS. I HAD TO PAY FOR THEM OUT OF MY POCKET. SO FAR I ONLY HAVE RUBEN'S
> *


I WAS GOING TO TAKE IT TO U TO HIGHLAND PARK, BUT IM NOT SHOWING UP MY FUCKIN DOGS CHEWED ON MY SEAT SO I GOTTA GET A NEW 1.....SO ILL SEND IT 2 U IN A MONEY ORDER THIS WEEK 4 SURE..


----------



## GrimReaper

sup jr


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

NOT MUCH JUST SITTING HERE WITH A FUCKED UP KNEE....


----------



## GrimReaper

dam how u do that


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 23 2007, 01:05 PM~8161298
> *dam how u do that
> *


Sucken up Art. LOL j/p
I dont know where he is at. I cant find the shop he is at


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

:biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

lol that was like me back in the day wit my allterrightis


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

YEAH IT SUCKS...AND I WANTED TO GO TO THE SHOW TOMMOROW IN HIGHLAND PARK BUT WITH 2 PROBLEMS I CANT GO.....MY SEAT CHEWED UP AND MY KNEE FUCKED UP.....SO I GUESS IM NOT SHOWING..


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jun 23 2007, 01:09 PM~8161323
> *WELL LIKE 3 WEEKS AGO I GOT JUMPED BY SOME **** AND THEY TREW ME ON THE CURVE AND I FELL ON MY KNEE.....AND IT WAS HEALING BUT YESTERDAY I DECIDED TO GO TO THE BEACH TO HAVE SOME FUN BUT MY KNEE JUST GO WORST AND ITS ALL SWOLEN AND I CANT REALLY WALK.....LOL....ITS PAINFULL....LOL
> *


What happen more details :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 23 2007, 11:14 AM~8161347
> *What happen more details :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GrimReaper

ey just use the trike as a whell chair lol


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 23 2007, 11:17 AM~8161363
> *ey just use the trike as a whell chair lol
> *


LOL...


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

IM OUT I NEED TO TRY TO GET SOME SHIT DONE A ROUND THE HOUSE SO ILL BE BACK L8ER ON...


----------



## MysticStyles

HEY THIS IS ART, IM OVER HERE AT A.M CUSTOMS AND TEXAS IS HOT BUT I GOT TO GO BACK TO WORK ILL BE BACK LATEZ


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MysticStyles_@Jun 23 2007, 01:51 PM~8161489
> *HEY THIS IS ART, IM OVER HERE AT A.M CUSTOMS AND TEXAS IS HOT BUT I GOT TO GO BACK TO WORK ILL BE BACK LATEZ
> *


What shop bro. WHAT shop


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MysticStyles_@Jun 23 2007, 01:51 PM~8161489
> *HEY THIS IS ART, IM OVER HERE AT A.M CUSTOMS AND TEXAS IS HOT BUT I GOT TO GO BACK TO WORK ILL BE BACK LATEZ
> *


Wheres that at


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY JR JUST THROW ON ANOTHER SEAT. OR SOMETHING, YOU GOTTA SHOW,LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 23 2007, 08:24 AM~8160259
> *ROGER If you have paypal I can send it now. Just send me your info.
> *


----------



## NaturalHighII

nah i dont have paypal


----------



## GrimReaper

when will my shirt b shiped ???


----------



## runninlow

What it dew ARTISTIC.
David from TEXAS. Soon to get in the club as soon as I am done with my bike


----------



## NaturalHighII

GRIM I WAS SUPPOSED TO GET THEM YESTERDAY BUT I DIDNT. THEY ARE ALREADY PAYED FOR. BUT I HAVE NO IDEA WHEN WILL THEY BE DOEN FOR SURE. THEY DIDNT TELL ME


----------



## 817Lowrider

I might get a 2nd job at a bike shop. How cool is that. I will prolly be working for free but fuck it. It will be a lowrider bike shop.


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 23 2007, 12:50 PM~8162055
> *I might get a 2nd job at a bike shop. How cool is that. I will prolly be working for free but fuck it. It will be a lowrider bike shop.
> *


THEN HOW IS IT A JOB IF YOUR NOT GETTING PAID. YOU SHOULD CALL IT VOLUNTEERING


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 23 2007, 03:55 PM~8162071
> *THEN HOW IS IT A JOB IF YOUR NOT GETTING PAID. YOU SHOULD CALL IT VOLUNTEERING
> *


Yeah its more like that. But fuck it. Its gonna be cool chillen and shit.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

They got a name for that Juan. Its caled slavery.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 23 2007, 04:04 PM~8162107
> *They got a name for that Juan. Its caled slavery.
> *


Its not full time and I volunteered.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 23 2007, 02:28 PM~8162204
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf? must be a slow day on lil.


----------



## 817Lowrider

no its a slo day ahahahahahah bad joke


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I guess it helped that i didnt go to sleep until about 2am.


----------



## 817Lowrider

I guess it helps that I have not left the house today. LOL
I am going to the bike shop in a hour.


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 23 2007, 11:55 AM~8161515
> *EY JR JUST THROW ON ANOTHER SEAT. OR SOMETHING, YOU GOTTA SHOW,LOL
> *


fuck if i had another seat i would but i dont have back up seats....


----------



## NaturalHighII

I HAVE A SEAT PAN


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

BUT I HAVE ANOTHER PROBLEM I CANT WALK MY KNEE IS FUCKED UP...


----------



## NaturalHighII

oh ok well it wouldnt of been cool if youi would of gone


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

LOOK IM NOT FUCKIN AROUND....:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

IT DOSENT LOOK BAD BUT I THINK IT IS IT HURTS LIKE A BITCH I COULD BERLY WALK...


----------



## NaturalHighII

throw an ice pack on it and itll be cool. lol. nah that shit is swollen get some warm water, put a lil salt on it and get a rag, soak it and put on the swollen part. it should be done soon


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

ILL TRY THAT......ITS BEEN FUCKED UP FOR 3 WEEKS ALREADY BUT IT WASENT BAD TILL YESTERDAY WHEN I HURT IT AT THE BEACH...


----------



## 817Lowrider

Take your ass to the emergency room. LOL


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

THAT WHAT EVER 1 TELLS ME TO GO TO THE DOCTOR BUT IF IT DOSENT GET BETTER IN THE NEXT COUPLR OF DAYS IMA HAVE TO GO TO THE DOCTORS


----------



## NaturalHighII

yup ey if it does get better, show up at the show.

and everyone im out till work. dont get out till 1Am. oh and everyone get your money here
ill leave you guys with a picture of my trike


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 22 2007, 11:31 PM~8159408
> *GOT IT UP TODAY, JUST NEED AITR ON THE TIRES AND A LIL CLEANING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:tears: not doing it


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jun 23 2007, 02:46 PM~8162266
> *LOOK IM NOT FUCKIN AROUND....:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Walk it off.


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

LOL...IVE BEEN WALKIN BUT THEY TELL ME NOT TO WALK ON IT.... :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

who said that?


----------



## eric ramos

hows the bike jr"??


----------



## GrimReaper

sup people


----------



## 817Lowrider

WTF.LOL


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

art i want my stuff
so does carlos get at me hurry up already


----------



## GrimReaper

arts in tx fool


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 24 2007, 06:52 PM~8168035
> *arts in tx fool
> *


wen he coming back
hey juan u talk to that foo or wat


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jun 24 2007, 08:53 PM~8168043
> *wen he coming back
> hey juan u talk to that foo or wat
> *


Been trying I dont know where he is.


----------



## GrimReaper

think he said he b down there for a month or 2


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 24 2007, 07:01 PM~8168079
> *think he said he b down there for a month or 2
> *


are u serious
man juan u need to get a hold of him i want my stuff
so does another member from oc chapter


----------



## eric ramos

just got back from a carshow it kinda sucks


----------



## NaturalHighII

ok art will be down there for a week. so not that much. also i need your shirt money ppl. la chapter also attended good times show today.overall good show but like always judging isnt doen right. me and the other member along with other bike owners did not get judged. i remember hearing something about the same thing happened last year.


----------



## eric ramos

that sucks
hows the bikes ppls"?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 24 2007, 11:02 PM~8169587
> *ok art will be down there for a week. so not that much. also i need your shirt money ppl. la chapter also attended good times show today.overall good show but like always judging isnt doen right. me and the other member along with other bike owners did not get judged. i remember hearing something about the same thing happened last year.
> *


How come you guys didnt wait for the judge to come by and judge your bikes? If the show is over at 5 and its 3:00 and my bike hasnt been judged then I go out and hunt that fucker down and find out whats going on. :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

for all of yall heres my trike 2....


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jun 25 2007, 11:08 AM~8171661
> *for all of yall heres my trike 2....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


aint u repaint this one that ur cunado gave ya
y u need fenders n a seat to match :0


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 25 2007, 01:16 PM~8172516
> *aint u repaint this one that ur cunado gave ya
> y u need fenders n a seat to match :0
> *


im repainting it like a root ber brown or somethin wit a little bit of patterns.....
and the seat gonna be brown loui baton :biggrin: 
and maybe the fenders gonnabe custom made...
ill pull somthin uot my sleeve.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 24 2007, 10:33 PM~8169727
> *How come you guys didnt wait for the judge to come by and judge your bikes? If the show is over at 5 and its 3:00 and my bike hasnt been judged then I go out and hunt that fucker down and find out whats going on.  :biggrin:
> *


YES THATS TRUE, BUT I WAS TIRED AS FUCK AND WE SPENT THE WHOLE DAY BY A WIENERSNITZEL (SPELLING) AND I DIDNT FEEL LIKE GOING THROUGH ALL THAT DRAMA.


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jun 25 2007, 01:35 PM~8172625
> *im repainting it like a root ber brown or somethin wit a little bit of patterns.....
> and the seat gonna be brown loui baton :biggrin:
> and maybe the fenders gonnabe custom made...
> ill pull somthin uot my sleeve.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  nice plans homie


----------



## 817Lowrider

My bike is candy rootbeer


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 25 2007, 02:10 PM~8172845
> *My bike is candy rootbeer
> *


o wel maybe ill do somethin diferent..
cas im gettin brown loiu baton(spell check) :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 25 2007, 01:10 PM~8172845
> *My bike is candy rootbeer
> *


DONT TELL ME WE GONNA GO THROUGHT THE SAME THING AGAIN JUAN.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 25 2007, 02:13 PM~8172867
> *DONT TELL ME WE GONNA GO THROUGHT THE SAME THING AGAIN JUAN.
> *


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 25 2007, 01:13 PM~8172867
> *DONT TELL ME WE GONNA GO THROUGHT THE SAME THING AGAIN JUAN.
> *


 ZIGS IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THE COLOR


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 25 2007, 04:13 PM~8172867
> *DONT TELL ME WE GONNA GO THROUGHT THE SAME THING AGAIN JUAN.
> *


What you mean?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 25 2007, 02:16 PM~8172898
> *ZIGS IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THE COLOR
> *


o..
never mind then homie... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Roger clean out your PM box


----------



## NaturalHighII

OK ILL BE BACK LATER, I GOT OT DO A COUPLE THINGS. AND FUCK FOR THE REST OF THE WEEK IM WOPRKING, TILL SUNDAY. BUT THEN AT THE NEXT PAYCHECK, ITS BANK!!!!

OH AND I NEED EVERYONES OPINION, I GOT BORED OF HAVING THE TRIKE(SHOWED ONLY ONCE) LOL, SO IM THINKING OF SELLING IT ALTOGETHER. OR STARTING A NEW ONE. I ALWAYS WANTED A BLACK ONE


----------



## eric ramos

just repaint it n put some better parts on it stupid :biggrin: 
and i send ya a pm fo


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jun 25 2007, 04:12 PM~8172865
> *o wel maybe ill do somethin diferent..
> cas im gettin brown loiu baton(spell check) :biggrin:
> *


louis vuitton


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

ey roger wen can u send me my 20 bucks


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## eric ramos

cant wait niga
cant wait


----------



## 817Lowrider

Man I cant wait


----------



## eric ramos

oh boy geeeeee goly :biggrin: same here homie
viseversa like u said last time


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 25 2007, 05:45 PM~8174449
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE..
JUS WAIT WEN I BUST OUT JUAN...
ILL B DONE WIT MY FRAME HOPEFULL BY THE MIDDLE OF JULY OR EVEN SOONER...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

good luck and don't rush in Fernando


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 25 2007, 07:58 PM~8174545
> *oh boy geeeeee goly :biggrin: same here homie
> viseversa like u said last time
> *


yes sir


----------



## eric ramos

tru dont rush bitch


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 25 2007, 06:08 PM~8174621
> *tru dont rush bitch
> *


i knoe hoe bags..lol


----------



## eric ramos

look rushin shit is gay
a good bike takes 
6 months to 3 years
of 3 if u have money up the ass


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 25 2007, 06:58 PM~8174993
> *look rushin shit is gay
> a good bike takes
> 6 months to 3 years
> of 3 if u have money up the ass
> *


----------



## MysticStyles

im leaving 2maroow and its am customs in fw 3409 south grove im lwaveing 2marow night


----------



## eric ramos

art 
please
pm me


----------



## eric ramos

shit wat it dewss were yall at


----------



## R.O.C

TOCAYOOOOO


----------



## eric ramos

ericooooooooooooooooooooooo
ey fo u at ur pad ? so i can hit yur ass up


----------



## R.O.C

YEA *****


----------



## eric ramos

let me find ur ass on the caller id then


----------



## six trey impala

What up ARTISTICS jus cruisin by to say what's up


ROYAL IMAGE C.C


----------



## 817Lowrider

****


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 26 2007, 01:21 PM~8180410
> *****
> *


****...


----------



## GrimReaper

wats gud people

i got a iguana


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 26 2007, 03:51 PM~8180619
> *wats gud people
> 
> i got a iguana
> *


I got a monkey :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

wtf put it on the bike on displa y haha i had one
once wen i was small dided in like 2 months
and sup ppls roger hit me up i hit ur house # and no anser


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 26 2007, 01:59 PM~8180678
> *I got a monkey :biggrin:
> *


u ate it's banana. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 26 2007, 06:01 PM~8181608
> *u ate it's banana. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


***


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 26 2007, 04:03 PM~8181618
> ****
> *


****


----------



## GrimReapers Lady

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReapers Lady_@Jun 26 2007, 07:53 PM~8182436
> *:wave:
> *


  CASPER?


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 26 2007, 08:56 PM~8182460
> * CASPER?
> *


no bitch


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 26 2007, 08:06 PM~8182559
> *no bitch
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
What?


----------



## eric ramos

man all nigas even git ur chiks on layitlow 
crazyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy 
i would if i had one :tears: fuck it bitcccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccch 
juan may u be my valentine?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 26 2007, 08:08 PM~8182588
> *man all nigas even git ur chiks on layitlow
> crazyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> i would if i had one :tears: fuck it bitcccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccch
> juan may u be my valentine?
> *


Eric you can be my lady. See. cheer up. :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

no ur the lady since u got boobs :rofl: i kid i kid 
man im boreder then bord n i need to do chores out side but islike 103 fuck that


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 26 2007, 06:11 PM~8182614
> *no ur the lady since u got boobs :rofl: i kid i kid
> man im boreder then bord n i need to do chores out side but islike 103 fuck that
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

This is my new bitch
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=38646


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 26 2007, 06:12 PM~8182623
> *This is my new bitch
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=38646
> *


shit...i would call u my bitch but i dont even think ur worthy enough to be my bitch...u donkey kong lookin mutha fucka!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

My new pet HIPPO...
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=36715


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: that is just wrong 
fuck off polo polo


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 26 2007, 06:20 PM~8182697
> *:rofl: that is just wrong
> fuck off polo polo
> *


he know's im jus messin with him... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 26 2007, 08:24 PM~8182722
> *he know's im jus messin with him... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Dick sucker. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 26 2007, 08:17 PM~8182666
> *shit...i would call u my bitch but i dont even think ur worthy enough to be my bitch...u donkey kong lookin mutha fucka!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I did not even notice this comment you ice head dick licken mofo. I remeber one nigt in chat you were asking for my help cus some dude was talking shit. :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

WATUP FAMILY...
DAMN WORK IS A BITCH 2DAY..
WE HAD 2 PUT 26 ON AN ESCALADE AND THE LOW PORFILE TRIES ARE A BITCH TO MOUNT...LOL
WATS NEW....
WELL MY SHEET METAL ON THE WAY MY PADRINO GOT ME SOME SO I SHOULD BE GETTIN STARTED ON MY FRAME REAL SOON... :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 26 2007, 06:34 PM~8182782
> *I did not even notice this comment you ice head dick licken mofo. I remeber one nigt in chat you were asking for my help cus some dude was talking shit. :biggrin:
> *


i dont member... :dunno: :dunno: Go back on animal planet u rolly polley lookin mofo.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 26 2007, 06:34 PM~8182782
> *I did not even notice this comment you ice head dick licken mofo. I remeber one nigt in chat you were asking for my help cus some dude was talking shit. :biggrin:
> *


i remember u got off the chat when cutty was makin fun of u callin u a 400 pound bean bag and he told u that u had a ring around ur gut from rubbing up against the steering wheels when u drive.HAHAHAHHAA
RIP CUTTY


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 26 2007, 06:51 PM~8182912
> *i remember u got off the chat when cutty was makin fun of u callin u a 400 pound bean bag and he told u that u had a ring around ur gut from rubbing up against the steering wheels when u drive.HAHAHAHHAA
> RIP CUTTY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

WHERE'S THAT PECKER HEAD JUAN???


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 26 2007, 08:58 PM~8182963
> *WHERE'S THAT PECKER HEAD JUAN???
> *


Bitch you were pming me saying who is this dude 1HATER and why is he messing with me. wawawawawa. So I started helping you. I remeber that .ahahahahhaha bitch


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 26 2007, 07:03 PM~8182991
> *Bitch you were pming me saying who is this dude 1HATER and why is he messing with me. wawawawawa. So I started helping you. I remeber that .ahahahahhaha bitch
> *


1 hater??? wasnt that casper? i remember me an MK were messin with u when we made a profile...u were all pissed u fat pile of shit. HAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## six trey impala

this is what juan says every night before bedtime...


----------



## six trey impala

juan when he joined thee artistics...


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 26 2007, 07:17 PM~8183111
> *juan when he joined thee artistics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 26 2007, 06:10 PM~8183042
> *this is what juan says every night before bedtime...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 dam.


----------



## GrimReaper

our n3w m3mb3r


----------



## eric ramos

nice iguana bitch


----------



## GrimReaper

thanks hoe


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

since wen did we let pets in the club..ummmmmmm oh yea wen GRIM joined..lol..jp foo...im gonna still that thing from u wen i go to NY


----------



## eric ramos

there theshit i used to walk around with my iguana on my sholder n shit
but i died hahahaha cus it was cold winter hahahaha


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey does the iguana have a bike? and read your last post eric..you died in winter?


----------



## GrimReaper

soon he will
but he dont need one aint we sopost 2 b like a family so he part of the family


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 26 2007, 09:37 PM~8184185
> *ey does the iguana have a bike? and read your last post eric..you died in winter?
> *


hhaha


----------



## NaturalHighII

Too Bad Grim he cant join till he has a bike


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 26 2007, 09:42 PM~8184217
> *Too Bad Grim he cant join till he has a bike
> *


who said he didnt have a bike...


----------



## eric ramos

my iguana wen i was small died in winter time i was like 11 i think


----------



## chickadee1035

This is Art's Sis...He was suppose to be back yesterday but his plane got delayed so he is leaving TX tonight...FIRST CLASS!! He will be home tomorrow afternoon so u can try to reach him then!

Thanks! =)


----------



## eric ramos

cool thanks for the info 
first class wacha lo pincie delicado


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jun 26 2007, 10:02 PM~8184363
> *who said he didnt have a bike...
> 
> *


  this one is better and now we know wat happend to arties bike :0


----------



## NaturalHighII




----------



## eric ramos

that green bike needs customazation fo
n ur shit lookin clean


----------



## eric ramos

this is an example of a clean ass bike 
custom with simplicity


----------



## 817Lowrider

*ZIGS WHEN YOU READ THIS POST THE DOPEY THREAD BACK UP ASAP!!! 
THANKS -JUAN*


----------



## eric ramos

[ Forward PM | Reply ]
Personal Message
DOPEY Re:................., Today, 11:48 AM 


Member


Group: Members
Posts: 93
Member No.: 28,658
Joined: Dec 2005



QUOTE
QUOTE
QUOTE
wen u sending zigs parts yo?
hes waitin on them n he paid full wats up with that 



like i posted in the dopey topic he made i dont have anything to do with this my cousin used to use my screen name he is the one who sold the parts i think they agreed on something not sure though

so wen is ur cus sendin the parts hes waitin for them since a long ass time 




like i said they agreed on somthing i dont know what it was. i didnt know he hasnt received his parts yet until i saw the dopey topic im going to ask my cousin if he really sent them or if he is just bullshitting.if he is bs ill make sure he gets him his parts or his money back.that is fucked up what he is doing


----------



## 817Lowrider

Thanks Eric. This fool been giving me b.s. excuses for like a MONTH! yah a month


----------



## 817Lowrider

Eric screen print that shit.

step by step
1)Open up paint
2) DRAG THE WINDOW TO THE SIDE
3)Hold down print screen control and V


----------



## eric ramos

wtf? for 
u print it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 27 2007, 05:53 PM~8189241
> *wtf? for
> u print it
> *


Na nevermind


----------



## eric ramos

ill just fored u the pm
i pmed his ass cus im lookin out for the homie zigs i did not kno he riped u of 2


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 27 2007, 05:55 PM~8189259
> *ill just fored u the pm
> i pmed his ass cus im lookin out for the homie zigs i did not kno he riped u of 2
> *


Yup I traded him 9 bucks and a schwinn badge for a flat twisted sissy bar. a month ago


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## eric ramos

man how u do that im 2 stupid to learn haha


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 27 2007, 05:07 PM~8188903
> *Eric screen print that shit.
> 
> step by step
> 1)Open up paint
> 2) DRAG THE WINDOW TO THE SIDE
> 3)Hold down print screen control and V
> *


----------



## eric ramos

:banghead: FUCK IT


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 27 2007, 06:07 PM~8188903
> *Eric screen print that shit.
> 
> step by step
> 1)Open up paint
> 2) DRAG THE WINDOW TO THE SIDE
> 3)Hold down print screen control and V
> *


      :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :banghead:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Jun 27 2007, 05:07 PM~8188903-->
> 
> 
> 
> Eric screen print that shit.
> 
> step by step
> 1)Open up paint
> 2) DRAG THE WINDOW TO THE SIDE
> 3)Hold down print screen control and V
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by eric [email protected] 27 2007, 06:12 PM~8189410
> *man how u do that im 2 stupid to learn haha
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GrimReaper_@Jun 27 2007, 10:13 PM~8191115
> *          :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :banghead:
> *




his directions are too complicated

hit alt & printscreeen
open up ms paint
hit control v
hit the button that looks like a rectangle made of dashed lines
box in the part that you want to keep
move your new image to the top left.
scroll all the way to the bottom right, look for the tiny black dot
drag that untill you have boxed in your new image
save as.
done


----------



## NaturalHighII

These fools make it to complicated simply press Print Screen open any image editing program, paste it. Then crop the part you want or keep it all. Then simply save in .jpg format prefrerably.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 28 2007, 12:18 AM~8192625
> *These fools make it to complicated simply press Print Screen open any image editing program, paste it. Then crop the part you want or keep it all. Then simply save in .jpg format prefrerably.
> *


is the print screen button on the keybord or whre


----------



## eric ramos

bored bored boerd on this cheap ass computer that eats ass


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 27 2007, 08:43 PM~8191380
> *his directions are too complicated
> 
> hit alt & printscreeen
> open up ms paint
> hit control v
> hit the button that looks like a rectangle made of dashed lines
> box in the part that you want to keep
> move your new image to the top left.
> scroll all the way to the bottom right, look for the tiny black dot
> drag that untill you have boxed in your new image
> save as.
> done
> *


wtf....... 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 27 2007, 04:55 PM~8188833
> *ZIGS WHEN YOU READ THIS POST THE DOPEY THREAD BACK UP ASAP!!!
> THANKS -JUAN
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 27 2007, 04:55 PM~8188833
> *ZIGS WHEN YOU READ THIS POST THE DOPEY THREAD BACK UP ASAP!!!
> THANKS -JUAN
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 28 2007, 01:34 PM~8195757
> *
> *


sorry man the board deleted it...


----------



## eric ramos

it got deleated


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jun 28 2007, 08:27 PM~8197408
> *sorry man the board deleted it...
> *


why


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 28 2007, 06:29 PM~8197422
> *why
> *


cas they thought it was gonna cause trouble....
y dint un do 1...


----------



## eric ramos

culioooooooooo zigs


----------



## GrimReaper

juan this for u
eric u in it 2
http://youtube.com/watch?v=iqU_zqNP7ZM


----------



## eric ramos

fuck ur bullshit grim im not even seeing it


----------



## GrimReaper

for sale 
16in bike any ? pmme
pick up only in cali


----------



## eric ramos

were u see this shit?


----------



## GrimReaper

thats arts bike


----------



## eric ramos

man i miss art for evrything i hope he bust out with ultraviolet or somtin will happen that i dont want to do but ill do


----------



## eric ramos

yes i kno its art did he post a topic or wat the fuck u posting it for


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 28 2007, 06:55 PM~8198021
> *man i miss art for evrything i hope he bust out with ultraviolet or somtin will happen that i dont want to do but ill do
> *


i think i know what you "will " do. and if it is then thats just plain dumb


----------



## eric ramos

hmmmm?
intresting


----------



## eric ramos

:werd: 
casper 2 that fat fuck beter bust out


----------



## GrimReaper

art hit me up askin me to do him a favor and post it up 
sellin to members only pm me for price


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 28 2007, 10:52 PM~8197992
> *for sale
> 16in bike  any ? pmme
> pick up only in cali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got an engraved sprocket 2 if i remeber


----------



## eric ramos

damn y art trust you n not me or roger or jr or juan?


----------



## GrimReaper

cuz i had the pixs


----------



## eric ramos

did he callyou???????????


----------



## GrimReaper

mayb


----------



## eric ramos

please im not fukin around if he called you and u have his number give me it


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 28 2007, 11:20 PM~8198199
> *please im not fukin around if he called you and u have his number give me it
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nosad:


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 28 2007, 11:20 PM~8198199
> *please im not fukin around if he called you and u have his number give me it
> *


  :nono: :nono: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 28 2007, 08:35 PM~8198301
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nosad:
> *


a grim do u have the setup that bone jus got...


----------



## eric ramos

grim im not fuking around please i HAVE to call him


----------



## GrimReaper

no


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 28 2007, 08:38 PM~8198319
> *no
> *


well i called and no answer...i neeed it cas their is a shw this wendsday on july 4th
plz plz dude can u cal him and ask hiim how much it is...
and that i want 1


----------



## GrimReaper

Str8crazy80 i think is the first 2 by it


----------



## GrimReaper

its about 12 in ny he sleepin


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 28 2007, 08:40 PM~8198343
> *its about 12 in ny he sleepin
> *


damn...
well as soon as u get a chance bro plz i nnedd this cas the show this coming wendsaday


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jun 28 2007, 11:41 PM~8198355
> *damn...
> well as soon as u get a chance bro plz i nnedd this cas the show this coming wendsaday
> *


ill try 2moro


----------



## eric ramos

give me arties number stop fukein round


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 28 2007, 11:43 PM~8198375
> *give me arties number stop fukein round
> *


HE AINT FUKIN CALL ME U SKINY BITCH SO STFU ALREADY


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 28 2007, 08:42 PM~8198366
> *ill try 2moro
> *


ok but try and pm me yo...


----------



## eric ramos

there all u had to say not all that smiley stupid shit ok fuck
i need to contact his asss soon


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jun 28 2007, 11:44 PM~8198391
> *ok but try and pm me yo...
> *


I WILL WHEN I AINT BUSY I MIGHT HAVE TO PACK MY SHIIT UP IM GOIN 2 PA MIGHT DJ IF MY MOM DONT KEEP FUKIN WIT ME


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 28 2007, 11:45 PM~8198401
> *there all u had to say not all that smiley stupid shit ok fuck
> i need to contact his asss soon
> *


if i talk to him ill let he no ur a fukin ****


----------



## GrimReaper

Eat Like A Gordo


----------



## eric ramos

like ur self?:


----------



## GrimReaper

i got it


----------



## eric ramos

fuck that shit i dont get it n i dont need it


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 29 2007, 05:43 PM~8204059
> *fuck that shit i dont get it n i dont need it
> *


mira, tu eres un POST WHORE


----------



## eric ramos

eso es juan i just post wen im bored 
juan is a whore 
im not awhore cus i dont make the top 10 list very often


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 29 2007, 06:46 PM~8204546
> *eso es juan i just post wen im bored
> juan is a whore
> im not  awhore cus i dont make the top 10 list very often
> *


LMAO


----------



## show-bound

sup my ******....

busted ass today on skys bike!!! i hate mutha fn body work!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 29 2007, 06:50 PM~8204573
> *sup my ******....
> 
> busted ass today on skys bike!!!  i hate mutha fn body work!
> *


FO REAL


----------



## eric ramos

nice nice nice odessa bitches you nigas ready/??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 29 2007, 07:00 PM~8204620
> *nice nice nice odessa bitches you nigas ready/??
> *


NOT EVEN CLOSE LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

ill be going to the houston show ..well to fw than houston....ill be hittin up dg's my fav. place in dallas :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 29 2007, 07:06 PM~8204649
> *ill be going to the houston show  ..well to fw than houston....ill be hittin up dg's my fav. place in dallas :biggrin:
> *


Already will go to the club  Fuck Dallas


----------



## eric ramos

yooooooo yo artie 
i miss you u fuker please hit me up i need some info


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 29 2007, 07:06 PM~8204649
> *ill be going to the houston show  ..well to fw than houston....ill be hittin up dg's my fav. place in dallas :biggrin:
> *


sup you gonna be there in d town the ninth?????


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 29 2007, 08:06 PM~8204649
> *ill be going to the houston show  ..well to fw than houston....ill be hittin up dg's my fav. place in dallas :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 29 2007, 06:17 PM~8204724
> *sup you gonna be there in d town the ninth?????
> *


for lrm in july


----------



## show-bound

lrm not going to dtown this yr i thought...

im going to be down there week after next....try to meet up with juan as well

my time is limited, cuz im going for work..lmao


----------



## show-bound

lrm not going to dtown this yr i thought...

im going to be down there week after next....try to meet up with juan as well

my time is limited, cuz im going for work..lmao


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 29 2007, 07:46 PM~8204546
> *eso es juan i just post wen im bored
> juan is a whore
> im not  awhore cus i dont make the top 10 list very often
> *


yes u r c


----------



## eric ramos

damn n i wasent on all day crazy shit


----------



## 817Lowrider

I thought you started working?


----------



## eric ramos

na 
i was helpin my jefe with the 18wheeler n shit 
didnt i tellya my car it fukedup yo hahahaahaha


----------



## R.O.C

YO ERIC IM HERE *****


----------



## eric ramos

LET ME GET REDY


----------



## R.O.C

4 SHO MY NIGGZ


----------



## eric ramos

*I WOULD LIKE TO SAY CONGRATS TO OUR NEW MEMBER FROM THE CENTRAL VALLEY R.O.C MY TOCAYO IN THEE ARTISTICS SO LETS ALL SAY WATS UP TO THE NEW MEMBER AND THE NEW CHAPTER *


----------



## GrimReaper

welcome homie 
eric now u got to change ur signeter
2 10 chapers


----------



## eric ramos

I KNO HUH
WELL ROC MY TOCAYO ERIC SAY WATS UP 2 THE FAMILY U JUST GOT IN


----------



## R.O.C

WATS CRAKIN FAMILY!


----------



## eric ramos

IN UR CC IN FO PUT THEE ARTISTICS BC FO AND WELCOME MAN


----------



## R.O.C

AHWEVO


----------



## eric ramos

SI SI GUEY :yes: PPLS WELCOM R.O.C IN WAKE UR ASSES UP HAH


----------



## GrimReaper

im out got to dj a party in a few hr in pa and its 330 hear night and welcome to the fam ROC
eric try n get some ass this weekend


----------



## R.O.C

AHHAHHHAHA L8 GRIM


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Jun 29 2007, 11:23 PM~8206709
> *AHHAHHHAHA L8 GRIM
> *


WELCOME TO THE FA,MILY PICHE PIEDRA...LOL















J/P
WELCOME


----------



## GrimReaper

eric get that shit out of there u no u a queen


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 30 2007, 12:21 AM~8206875
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eric get that shit out of there u no u a queen
> *


YO WAT BUTON DO U PRESS ON THE KEYBOARD TO TAKE A SCREEN SHOT


----------



## mortalkombat2

:wow:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Welcome ROC


----------



## 817Lowrider

More then one club wanted you in. And you chose THEE ARTISTICS. Much props.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 30 2007, 11:59 AM~8208211
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What?:roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

poop


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

welcome roc
anyhone hear from art


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

im sellin 2 mini pumps for 125 plus shippin



art i need that one that u have and i need to talk to bones he has one of mine to.....


----------



## eric ramos

wtf are u talkin about fo


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jun 30 2007, 05:40 PM~8210156
> *im sellin 2 mini pumps for 125 plus shippin
> art i need that one that u have and i need to talk to bones he has one of mine to.....
> *


$125 each?


----------



## eric ramos

na 2 i ges shipped
n artie told me he has ur frame but not the trike kit


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Jun 29 2007, 09:53 PM~8206581
> *YO ERIC IM HERE *****
> *


whats up with my parts niga????


----------



## eric ramos

hit the lil niga up yo


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 30 2007, 06:53 PM~8210629
> *hit the lil niga up yo
> *


....


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

DEAL OR NO DEAL.


----------



## eric ramos

:loco:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jun 30 2007, 09:13 PM~8211249
> *DEAL OR NO DEAL.
> *


?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

raul 125 for both pumps
and eric are u serious..wtf he was suppose to have my trike kit and frame, fuckin a, wtf is this shit...god dammit art


----------



## eric ramos

he s going to get the trike kit u dumbass


----------



## 817Lowrider

Daymn! I get my frame tomorrow. YEAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos

wat frame fo the red one that was stolen?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 1 2007, 06:01 PM~8213966
> *wat frame fo the red one that was stolen?
> *


I already explained that I got it back but yeah that one


----------



## eric ramos

werd 
wat dose it have
its red
n thats it


----------



## 817Lowrider

I am gonna ride it. Its got a bunch of Schwinn parts also.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

wat bike u guys talkn bout


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jul 1 2007, 06:50 PM~8214152
> *wat bike u guys talkn bout
> *


Mr red one. Lemme post a pic


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 1 2007, 04:51 PM~8214155
> *Mr red one. Lemme post a pic
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

I cant find the pic of it all together but heres the frame.
















I gave this to my nefew but he did not want it. He wanted the other bike I had given him before.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 1 2007, 04:55 PM~8214168
> *I cant find the pic of it all together but heres the frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave this to my nefew but he did not want it. He wanted the other bike I had given him before.
> *


nice....
good thing u got it bak... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Yeah Its getting painted.cost me 85.00 bucks for them to fix my mistakes and paint it. Cany Apple red.


----------



## eric ramos

damn niga is that tape in the skirt? with just fiberglass


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 1 2007, 07:03 PM~8214190
> *damn niga is that tape in the skirt? with just fiberglass
> *


yes sir. No cardboard all Fiberglass


----------



## eric ramos

fuck did that fo finish that job cus inside ur skirts i bet its more rough then a motherfuuker


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 1 2007, 07:12 PM~8214220
> *fuck did that fo finish that job cus inside ur skirts i bet its more rough then a motherfuuker
> *


I actually did a good job on the skirt. I just didnt want to finish it.


----------



## eric ramos

damn 85 for a candy but its just flat candy tho


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 1 2007, 07:16 PM~8214237
> *damn 85 for a candy but its just flat candy tho
> *


plus he had to finish my work


----------



## eric ramos

nice deal anyways bein ur daily cruzer no?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 1 2007, 07:20 PM~8214252
> *nice deal anyways bein ur daily cruzer no?
> *


Yes sir cruisen


----------



## eric ramos

niec then to candy it out n do 4by4ing in that shit and bmxing haha


----------



## 817Lowrider

Na I am just gonna take it to trinity park and cruis by the river. take some pics and shit.


----------



## eric ramos

na do fuck it up 
i want to by a el gordo kreat bike n just fuke it up its like 200 shipped i think but just to fuck it up n that bitch can jump cus its a kreat


----------



## 817Lowrider

Type slow.LOL


----------



## eric ramos

no
read beter


----------



## 817Lowrider

Yes Im gonna ride it.


----------



## eric ramos

but brutal riding like 4by4ing haha fuck it hahaha
riders are supose to be fukedup


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 1 2007, 07:52 PM~8214405
> *but brutal riding like 4by4ing haha fuck it hahaha
> riders are supose to be fukedup
> *


Na just cruise I am gonna keep it clean


----------



## GrimReaper

wats gud bitches i just got home from PA fukin no internet no fone i was in the contry but had fun wit my godsisters friend


----------



## 817Lowrider

god sister? WTF


----------



## GrimReaper

by church or someshit


----------



## mortalkombat2

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

hola cola mk
n grim did u get lucky with her hahaha


----------



## GrimReaper

of corse in the back of my mom truck lol i was the first so it was alll gravy


----------



## eric ramos

this fo? in back of a truck


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## NaturalHighII

You know this fool didnt do shit. Lol. In that case I did a co-worker in the tech room at work during my break


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 1 2007, 09:14 PM~8215056
> *You know this fool didnt do shit. Lol. In that case I did a co-worker ( my homeboy ) in the tech room at work during my break and he did me too
> *


 :barf:


----------



## eric ramos

GOOD OL ARTIE WITH HIS EDETING


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

sup people.....whats new?


----------



## eric ramos

JESSSSSSSSIE WERE WERE U BRO I MISSED YOU :tears: :rofl:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 1 2007, 04:52 PM~8214405
> *but brutal riding like 4by4ing haha fuck it hahaha
> riders are supose to be fukedup
> *


hell yea.

and your moms on bangbros. :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 1 2007, 08:14 PM~8215056
> *You know this fool didnt do shit. Lol. In that case I did a co-worker in the tech room at work during my break
> *



I banged a co worker in the sonic bathroom once. :biggrin: and two days later she got fired. haha


----------



## 817Lowrider

I remember them white bitches at smucky sheese. MANNNNN


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 2 2007, 06:07 PM~8221303
> *I remember them white bitches at smucky sheese. MANNNNN
> *



How'd you know she was white? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 2 2007, 08:11 PM~8221342
> *How'd you know she was white? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


When I worked there they were all white. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

yo post up pics of cremator with bitches on the side artie asked me to send him pics but i dont have any i kno roger n vicotor n some more have pics so post them up please


----------



## NaturalHighII




----------



## eric ramos

with* bitches 
i have pics of it but not with bitches on the bike or around the bike


----------



## NaturalHighII

i cant find any


----------



## eric ramos

damn


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 2 2007, 07:07 PM~8221303
> *I remember them white dudes at smucky sheese. MANNNNN
> *


 :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: i love u arty come back to me 
baby come back i was wrong and i cant live with out you :rofl: 80s songs yo


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 2 2007, 07:58 PM~8222142
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHA I C MY STEERING WHEEL IN THEIR..LOL


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Jul 3 2007, 12:28 AM~8224216
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CASPERICA!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

**7O7**

yours truly 76'_SCHWINN  




DEEEEZ NUTS! :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

wang chung nikka!


----------



## eric ramos

forgive me eric.  im bord


atleast i didnt post gay shit.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## eric ramos

da fuck im changin my pass word


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 3 2007, 11:20 AM~8226917
> *da fuck im changin my pass word
> *


wtf? your fuked up.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 3 2007, 02:15 PM~8226869
> *forgive me eric.  im bord
> atleast i didnt post gay shit.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
You got to admit that was funny.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn it. I want my cruisor done.


----------



## eric ramos

fuck set backs niga
damn man i dont kno but holidays dont cheer me up like used to 
by this time i would been popin fireworks but i dont want to no more wtf is up with me?


----------



## 817Lowrider

I dont fuck with fireworks. Bad memory's


----------



## eric ramos

hmmmm u blew up ur hand 
i once did 
it hurs like no tommorw


----------



## 817Lowrider

Well Me and a few of my cousins burn down the park. like a radius of 300 feet.


----------



## eric ramos

damn
tahts crazy
black cats are dangerous hah


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 3 2007, 05:34 PM~8228420
> *damn
> tahts crazy
> black cats are dangerous hah
> *


n*gga chasers


----------



## eric ramos

haha one of those blew up on my hand wen iwas like 11 
you kno u have to tro them to ppls n its funny well this one had a short ass fuse hahaa


----------



## 817Lowrider

yup,yup. Ima call the fool about my frame now.


----------



## eric ramos

damn fo 
ey i might go to dtown some time in july 
no kid maybe 
cus my jefe wants to see a 18wheeler for sale over in dtown n shit


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 3 2007, 05:47 PM~8228504
> *damn fo
> ey i might go to dtown some time in july
> no kid maybe
> cus my jefe wants to see a 18wheeler for sale over in dtown n shit
> *


Hit me up and will go to the huh IDK.LOL ole underage ass


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://dallas.craigslist.org/car/365302616.html


----------



## 817Lowrider

Should I get it. hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## eric ramos

that bike shop?
hahaha i ges 
i think i saw that siht once we i wsa over there 
is it by downtown fortworth were they have those rodeos n shit like that


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 3 2007, 12:26 PM~8227417
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> You got to admit that was funny.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

it dont even work damn it wont even start


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos+Jul 3 2007, 06:05 PM~8228631-->
> 
> 
> 
> *that bike shop?*
> hahaha i ges
> i think i saw that siht once we i wsa over there
> is it by downtown fortworth were they have those rodeos n shit like that
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 3 2007, 06:05 PM~8228632
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

ur local bike shop niga 
see the bikes n shit take pics 
but thats if i go hmmm maybe i could go to htown show? hahaha i wonder wat day we going over there htown from dtown is 3 hours anyways


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 3 2007, 06:11 PM~8228665
> *ur local bike shop niga
> see the bikes n shit take pics
> but thats if i go hmmm maybe i could go to htown show? hahaha i wonder wat day we going over there htown from dtown is 3 hours anyways
> *


OHHHHHHHHHHH. The shop is hella small but cool


----------



## 817Lowrider

:0 :0


----------



## eric ramos

YOU SHOULD SEE MINES HERE ITS A GLASS CASE WITH PARTS N LIKE AND A RACK OF BIKE PARTS THEN LIKE 10 BIKES ITS A PUNY ASS SHOP PROABLY BIG ASS MY LIVING ROOM


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 3 2007, 06:18 PM~8228705
> *YOU SHOULD SEE MINES HERE ITS A GLASS CASE WITH PARTS N LIKE AND A RACK OF BIKE PARTS THEN LIKE 10 BIKES ITS A PUNY ASS SHOP PROABLY BIG ASS MY LIVING ROOM
> *


Same here ,but they got show bikes inside. But no kinda selection to buy. Its empty. You have to order shit.


----------



## eric ramos

:0 WERD


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 3 2007, 06:23 PM~8228742
> *:0 WERD
> *


Yup. but its cool to look. My shop will be better


----------



## 817Lowrider

Just push prnt scrn. Then go to mspaint, and press CTRL + V

ez way to screen print


----------



## eric ramos

ok wer is mspaint?
i dont find that one


----------



## 817Lowrider

Micro Soft Paint fool


----------



## eric ramos

tried it fuck im retared


----------



## 817Lowrider

Just push *prnt scrn*. 








Then go to mspaint, and press *CTRL* + *V*


----------



## eric ramos

bitcdh stop abriviating shit im 2 stupid for that spell it out


----------



## NaturalHighII

Fool

Look press the prtscr/sysrq button on the top right corner of your keyboard, then got to paint and press control(very low left corner of keyboard) and the letter v and, wala you got it.save it host it and then post it


----------



## 817Lowrider

First press this on your key board








Then open Paint








And finally press *CTRL* and *V*


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

ahhahaahaa!!!
juans mad


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 3 2007, 09:59 PM~8230281
> *ahhahaahaa!!!
> juans mad
> *


LOL. Its stupid proof.LOL


----------



## eric ramos

finaly figured it out 
but im not postin shit cus its going to put space in my photobucket that i don need but thanks for the lessons juan


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 3 2007, 10:08 PM~8230337
> *finaly figured it out
> but im not postin shit cus its going to put space in my photobucket that i don need but thanks for the lessons juan
> *


Finally dumb ass. You don't need photo bucket to upload.
use this link. Endless uploading
http://imageshack.us/


----------



## GrimReaper

wast gud fools


----------



## eric ramos

fuck imageshak i dont like that shit 
photobucket suites me more


----------



## 817Lowrider

"Roll the *DICE*."


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

ROGER WEN CAN U SEND ME MY 20 BUCKS...I NEED IT...IM STILL WAITIN ON FLIP FOR MY 40 BUCKS IM GETTING PISSED...I HATE FEELING BURNED...ITS BEEN AWHILE SINCE HE PICKED UP MY FRAME AND HIS NUMBER DNT WORK...SO YEA SEE WEN U CAN SEND ME MY MONEY


----------



## eric ramos

yo he payed for our shirts that money should of gone for a shirt fo


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jul 3 2007, 09:19 PM~8230919
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAT BUTTON ON THE KEYBOARD U PRESS TO TAKE THE SCREEN SHOT


----------



## NaturalHighII

Well Vic I dont know when or where to send, So I can't give you an exact date. And as far as the shirts, hopefully Im getting them tomorrow. For those that payed for them, along with shipping, they'll get them.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 3 2007, 09:55 PM~8230255
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First press this on your key board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then open Paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally press CTRL and V
> *


*
ZIGS THESE ARE THE STEPS TO SCREEN PRINT FOOL FOLLOW THESE DIRECTIONS*


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

OK


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

WTF JUAN...LOL


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jul 3 2007, 09:19 PM~8230919
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Jul 4 2007, 07:58 AM~8232878
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 4 2007, 08:03 AM~8232891
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

HAPPY 4TH OF JULY!!!!!

:wave:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 4 2007, 08:05 AM~8232903
> *BAK TO YA FOO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

up yours ******.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 4 2007, 08:10 AM~8232927
> *up yours ******.
> *


Where ya been fool?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jul 4 2007, 09:54 AM~8232863
> *WTF JUAN...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


EZ aint it ****


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 3 2007, 08:48 PM~8230688
> *yo he payed for our shirts that money should of gone for a shirt fo
> *


NA IM NOT GETTING A SHIRT RYTE NOW


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 4 2007, 08:05 AM~8232903
> *HAPPY 4TH OF JULY!!!!!
> 
> :wave:
> *


BE SAFE :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 4 2007, 07:13 AM~8232943
> *Where ya been fool?
> *


here. i kinda stoped whoring.


----------



## eric ramos

happy 4th n bday for mk the firecracker motherfucker


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 4 2007, 09:32 AM~8233364
> *here. i kinda stoped whoring.
> *


Like this? :dunno:

22,000 BITCHES!!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

ART. Why did you not hit me up when you got to the DFW.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 3 2007, 05:59 PM~8228599
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/car/365302616.html
> *


Going to look at it saturday


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 4 2007, 02:52 PM~8235107
> *Going to look at it saturday
> *


I thought you already bought one?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 4 2007, 05:01 PM~8235152
> *I thought you already bought one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it fell through.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

regals bitch.


----------



## eric ramos

wang chung damn no one ever comes only me n juan and lilguy hah


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 5 2007, 12:19 AM~8237020
> *regals bitch.
> *


I cant stand regals :uh:


----------



## NaturalHighII

Regal,Olds, & Monte are all the same shit. 

Now Grand Nationals is the shit


----------



## GrimReaper

impala bitches


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jul 5 2007, 06:41 PM~8242305
> *impala bitches
> *


Give me a couple years. Now I role a G body


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 5 2007, 12:46 PM~8241083
> *I cant stand regals :uh:
> *


***. you should get a 87 monte carlo LS. :yes:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 5 2007, 10:16 AM~8239902
> *wang chung damn no one ever comes only me n juan and lilguy hah
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 5 2007, 06:54 PM~8242407
> ****. you should get a 87 monte carlo LS. :yes:
> *


unfortunately a 87 Monte Carlo LS is not 900 obo


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jul 5 2007, 03:41 PM~8242305
> *impala bitches
> *


on hubcap spinnaz.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 5 2007, 03:57 PM~8242425
> *unfortunately  a 87 Monte Carlo LS is not 900 obo
> *


move to cali. their cheap here.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 5 2007, 11:16 AM~8239902
> *wang chung damn no one ever comes only me n juan and lilguy hah
> *


and me ****


----------



## eric ramos

homossssss


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

:0 agreed gnx's are the shit.....my brother had one back in the day...blk with blk rims it swang'd donuts like crazy..lol plus cutlass are aight but it you can get a training day mc now that will be gangsta plus you can run a big sticker acroos the back window that will read layitlow mafia....lol and its true luxury mcs are the best in the game except than the gnx's...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Jul 5 2007, 10:40 PM~8245114
> * :0 agreed gnx's are the shit.....my brother had one back in the day...blk with blk rims it swang'd donuts like crazy..lol plus cutlass are aight but it you can get a training day mc now that will be gangsta plus you can run a big sticker acroos the back window that will read layitlow mafia....lol and its true luxury mcs are the best in the game except than the gnx's...
> *



What the fuck u talking about??


----------



## NaturalHighII

gnx=grand nationals
mc= monte carlos


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 5 2007, 11:21 PM~8245376
> *gnx=grand nationals
> mc= monte carlos
> *


ya i know that.it's cause i didnt read tha shit before :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

grand nationals are turbo'd...there's also the hurst cutty it's pretty quick too but i'd save and buy a impala instead im sure u can find a decent running impala for under 4gz


----------



## six trey impala

here's my cousins monte he got it for 4gz it jus turned 65k original miles...


----------



## six trey impala

and here's my baby got it for under 4gz and it ran but didnt look like what it does now...those are all pics it looks better now i painted all the undies frame,rear end,gas tank,uppers and lower a-arms springs brakes exhaust and some other shit...also got some chrome to put on...


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn nice. what you think of my cutty im gonna get.


----------



## GrimReaper

http://www.geocities.co.jp/SilkRoad-orest/...ER/59IMPALA.gif


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 6 2007, 03:27 AM~8246277
> *Damn nice. what you think of my cutty im gonna get.
> *


it would be sick...the guy dont know why it dont run?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 6 2007, 11:33 AM~8247614
> *it would be sick...the guy dont know why it dont run?
> *


Nope I am gonna go look at it tomorrow morning.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 6 2007, 09:52 AM~8247771
> *Nope I am gonna go look at it tomorrow morning.
> *


car looks clean...if the car atleast turns over it should be an easy fix for the motor...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 6 2007, 12:11 PM~8247938
> *car looks clean...if the car atleast turns over it should be an easy fix for the motor...
> *


will see later on I'll get a Impala.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 6 2007, 10:18 AM~8247984
> *will see later on I'll get a Impala.
> *


or any chevy.. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 6 2007, 12:38 PM~8248095
> *or any chevy.. :biggrin:
> *


I want a 62-64

shit it would be bad to get a bomb. But for now i wanna role the G-Force :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 6 2007, 10:41 AM~8248118
> *I want a 62-64
> 
> shit it would be bad to get a bomb. But for now i wanna role the G-Force :biggrin:
> *


bombs are expensive to build...a pickup would be easier because u can find them at almost every car swap meet or go out in the country or to a farm and find a parts truck...


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 5 2007, 11:21 PM~8245379
> *ya i know that.it's cause i didnt read tha shit before :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


why do you always give me a hard time mija..... :uh: :rofl:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Jul 6 2007, 11:26 AM~8248379
> *why do you always give me a hard time mija..... :uh:  :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: cause it's fun arguing with u...like how it's better to build a car then buy a built one... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 6 2007, 01:30 PM~8248417
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: cause it's fun arguing with u...like how it's better to build a car then buy a built one... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


true fuck buyin built low lows


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Jul 6 2007, 11:40 AM~8248491
> *true fuck buyin built low lows
> *


YA HERE THAT MIJA!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

sup bitches stop talkin about cars wen this is a fuken bike club topic :loco:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 6 2007, 04:58 PM~8250579
> *sup bitches stop talkin about cars wen this is a fuken bike club topic :loco:
> *


sorry eric it's cause most of us are growing up and rollin 4 wheels instead of 2 on wait u probably got 4 with ur training wheels :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

THIS IS FOR THE MEMBERS THAT DIDNT SHOW UP TO SAN DEIGO NEED TO SHOW UP HERE (ONLY CALI PEPOLE)...CUZ IM STILL PISSED THAT SOME DIDNT COME....http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=348973&view=findpost&p=8251121


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 6 2007, 10:00 PM~8251145
> *THIS IS FOR THE MEMBERS THAT DIDNT SHOW UP TO SAN DEIGO NEED TO SHOW UP HERE (ONLY CALI PEPOLE)...CUZ IM STILL PISSED THAT SOME DIDNT COME....http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=348973&view=findpost&p=8251121
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=348973&view=findpost&p=8251121 ://http://www.layitlow.com/forums/inde...post&p=8251121


----------



## eric ramos

damn i hope ppls show upts like crazy artie is mad yo


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 6 2007, 11:30 AM~8248417
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: cause it's fun arguing with u...like how it's better to build a car then buy a built one... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


or whats better a 63 or 63 hahahahahahaah good ole days....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I heard casper joined a new club? :dunno:


----------



## eric ramos

mehhhhhhhhh nope


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

BOW CHICKA WOW-WOW


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 6 2007, 07:00 PM~8251145
> *THIS IS FOR THE MEMBERS THAT DIDNT SHOW UP TO SAN DEIGO NEED TO SHOW UP HERE (ONLY CALI PEPOLE)...CUZ IM STILL PISSED THAT SOME DIDNT COME....http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=348973&view=findpost&p=8251121
> *


we can roll witout bikes to


----------



## mortalkombat2

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mortalkombat2, BABOSO HYDROS
:0


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Jul 6 2007, 10:10 PM~8252139
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mortalkombat2, BABOSO HYDROS
> :0
> *


thats a sign mija that we were meant for eachother


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 6 2007, 10:11 PM~8252142
> *thats a sign mija that we were meant for eachother
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

pinche bola de pendejos. no saben aser una pinche bicicleta pinches sin verguencas hijos de su puta madre.


----------



## eric ramos

neta guey?
soy un hijo de mi mardre?


----------



## eric ramos

mkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
wats crackin foooooooooo


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 6 2007, 10:19 PM~8252194
> *mkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
> wats crackin foooooooooo
> *


****


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 6 2007, 09:18 PM~8252190
> *neta guey?
> soy un hijo de mi mardre?
> *


no. your moms a penguin cheeta.


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 6 2007, 10:19 PM~8252194
> *mkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
> wats crackin foooooooooo
> *


nothin wuts up with u


----------



## eric ramos

nada homie same old u kno how it is


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Jul 6 2007, 08:12 PM~8251542
> *or whats better a 63 or 63 hahahahahahaah good ole days....
> *


u said it...63's are better :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

Was up. Was up with everyone. That Legions show seems like its gonna be a good one. But Ive asked for too many days off this month and I doubt that I will make that one. And Art, you gotta talk to the CC, they being asking for you, especially Oso. They're sort of pissed. And for the guys that are going, good luck. Hope to see you there with Ultraviolet Artie.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

hno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 817Lowrider

What sup peoples


----------



## eric ramos

sup family man im hella happy n tired n shit


----------



## 817Lowrider

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm interesting


----------



## GrimReaper

:wave:


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Man its getting slow in here


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 8 2007, 07:25 AM~8258533
> *Man its getting slow in here
> *


its about time you nigas got out lil and started to actualy build a bike. :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 4 2007, 11:36 PM~7621485
> *for sale to members only........60 each....d-twist crank
> (missing notch were sproket locks in) plated by roger's customs...and evgraved one plated too...if no one buys...than ill sell it outside the club :biggrin: need to sell a.s.a.p :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'll take it art


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 8 2007, 01:21 PM~8259225
> *its about time you nigas got out lil and started to actualy build a bike. :0
> *


got jokes


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 8 2007, 10:23 AM~8259238
> *got jokes
> *


no. its the truth.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 8 2007, 11:44 AM~8259345
> *no. its the truth.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 8 2007, 11:13 AM~8259526
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## six trey impala

Eric when u gonna finish ur bike???


----------



## show-bound

yo soy in DFW!


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

eeeeeee
basby i jus won another trophie for 2nd place at a carshow near by...


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jul 8 2007, 07:43 PM~8261100
> *eeeeeee
> basby i jus won another trophie for 2nd place at a carshow near by...
> *


post pics!!

congrats


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 8 2007, 07:16 PM~8260977
> *yo soy in DFW!
> *


Where homie. Hit me up.


----------



## 817Lowrider

When I get back fron Houston I will pay you for this.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 8 2007, 05:56 PM~8261160
> *post pics!!
> 
> congrats
> *


NO CAMERA..  
IM BROKE AND CANY AFFORD ONE RIGHT NOW SINCE IM DOIN MY OTHER BIKE...


----------



## sick six

WHATS UP ARTISTICS


----------



## NaturalHighII

Was up man, good to see you in here. And that d-twist crank, I thought it was gonna be mine Art. Fucking puto. Oh and just like he said I chromed it.


----------



## eric ramos

yo da fuck 
im confused


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Jul 8 2007, 09:54 PM~8262484
> *WHATS UP ??? ANYONE WANTS A B.J????
> *


 :0


----------



## OSO 805

fucking lames!!!!! :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

mira kien es 
pinchie guey 
wats new 
with all ur chapter i thought u dont have a computer no more wat casper told me


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 9 2007, 12:45 AM~8263500
> *Was up man, good to see you in here. And that d-twist crank, I thought it was gonna be mine Art. Fucking puto. Oh and just like he said I chromed it.
> *


Go ahead bro Ill get one made.


----------



## GrimReaper

wats gud 
i start work tomro
roger wats up wit the shirts


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 9 2007, 01:21 PM~8267272
> *mira kien es
> pinchie guey
> wats new
> with all ur chapter i thought u dont have a computer no more wat casper told me
> *


 :biggrin: was up fool nuthing much geting monchis frame painted and other members bikes  got new rims and droped my bike low sending my shit to get engraved and new handalbars :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 9 2007, 01:29 PM~8267331
> *:biggrin: was up fool nuthing much geting monchis frame painted and other members bikes   got new rims and droped my bike low sending my shit to get engraved and new handalbars :biggrin:
> *


monchis frame ? aint that with roger
ey props on that lil orange 16 it came clean puto 
new rims?
wat alse fo 
ur the missing link of the whole club cus no one from lompoc is ever on lil so we dont kno news


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 9 2007, 12:01 PM~8266174
> *yoda fuck me in the ahole
> im confused :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 9 2007, 01:31 PM~8267347
> *monchis frame ? aint that with roger
> ey props on that lil orange 16 it came clean puto
> new rims?
> wat alse fo
> ur the missing link of the whole club cus no one from lompoc is ever on lil so we dont kno news
> *


naw its geting painted over here :biggrin: thanks yea it came out clean its guna look beter with the parts engraved :biggrin: and a minie pump on it i wasend done for san deigo still need lot of shit :biggrin: im guna get alfredo to air brush it :0 :biggrin:  fuck that fool harys dream ill show that fool was up :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8018492


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 9 2007, 04:11 PM~8268580
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8018492
> *


GET ME PICS OF BOTH THE FRAMES :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 9 2007, 02:53 PM~8268022
> *naw its geting painted over here :biggrin: thanks yea it came out clean its guna look beter with the parts engraved :biggrin: and a minie pump on it i wasend done for san deigo still need lot of shit :biggrin: im guna get alfredo to air brush it :0  :biggrin:   fuck that fool harys dream ill show that fool was up :0
> *


guey neta damn
wat alse 
man u need to get a damn computer


----------



## NaturalHighII

wasup


----------



## NaturalHighII

WHERE EVERYONE


----------



## 817Lowrider

*This post has been edited by juangotti: Today, 08:00 PM*


----------



## NaturalHighII

*1100 PAGES BITCHES*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 9 2007, 08:00 PM~8269352
> *1100 PAGES BITCHES
> *


Nice try


----------



## eric ramos

celabratino bitches


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 9 2007, 05:59 PM~8269345
> *WHERE EVERYONE
> *


roger wit the 20 u owe me just get me a shirt out asap 2x


----------



## NaturalHighII

I have the shirts ready. Only thing is theyre still with the CCVP. Hes about 30 minutes away and i have no time to go. For those that payed shipping theyll get them. For those that havent payed at all, wont get none until you pay. And Victor, I bought your shirt too. Just need to pick them up.


----------



## GrimReaper

roger i need my shirt by friday if possable i got a mtv video shoot 2 go 2


----------



## eric ramos

*ID LIKE TO CONGRATULATE OUR NEWEST MEMBER FROM UP NORTH OF THE USA IN CANADA YES THATS RITE CANADA THEE ARTISTICS IS UP IN CANADA NOW 
OUR NEW FAMILY MEMBER LOWRIDERWIZZ*


----------



## lowriderwiz

thanx Eric glad to be a new member ot the artistics wut up everyone


----------



## eric ramos

DAMN NOT A SINGLE SOUL IS ONLINE


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 9 2007, 09:42 PM~8270668
> *ID LIKE TO CONGRATULATE OUR NEWEST MEMBER FROM UP NORTH OF THE USA IN CANADA YES THATS RITE CANADA THEE ARTISTICS IS UP IN CANADA NOW
> OUR NEW FAMILY MEMBER LOWRIDERWIZZ
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos

YES SIR
CHILLLLLLLLY WILYYYYYY GET AT ME FUKER


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 9 2007, 09:50 PM~8270740
> *YES SIR
> CHILLLLLLLLY WILYYYYYY GET AT ME FUKER
> *


why u suck :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

socios b.c. prez loves men :0 :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Look at all these whores. 

Who posted in: THEE ARTISTICS BIKE CLUB
Poster	Posts
CHILLY WILLY	3197
casper805	3180
eric ramos	2691
NaturalHighII	1933
juangotti	1462
OSO 805	809
LOWRIDING 805 JR	724
ZIGS805	675
BABOSO HYDROS	616
bluepridelowride13	604
~MONCHIS 805 CALI~	564
76'_SCHWINN	549
THE REBIRTH	459
GrimReaper	430
mortalkombat2	417
NorCalLux	376
THEE ARTISTICS	359
TonyO	345
Aztecbike	316
socios b.c. prez	295
ESE NECIO 805	176
show-bound	168
805 lowridercruiser	163
sic713	157
six trey impala	100
CHILLY WILLY DADDY	74
spikes805	63
THE REBIRTH_old	62
805ferny	60
noe_from_texas	55
speedy187	51
SIC'N'TWISTED	46
bad news	46
Spankz	45
Artistic3	39
sick six	38
SkysDaLimit	34
ozzylowrider	33
lowforlife	30
RO-BC	27
the bone collector	26
gizmo1	22
TearsofaClownII	21
D_LUXURIOUS	20
DodgerFan	19
JUSTDEEZ	19
tyrone_rolls_a_85	19
Harry's Dream	18
*SEEZER*	17
Billy	17
REC	16
str8 outta denmark	15
R.O.C	14
deville	14
805CARLOS	13
bandido	11
LaZyBoI714	11
2$hort	10
chamuco61	10
d1ulove2h8	10
CHILLY WILLY (to delete)	9
somerstyle	9
CLASSY	9
lowrid3r	7
ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB	7
91PurplePeopleEater	6
Crazylife13	6
Rusty193	5
GOODTIMES52	5
xcuze	5
66wita6	5
78 Monte 4 Life	5
EnchantedDrmzCEO	4
Raguness	4
FAYGO JOKER	4
7UP_BIKE	4
casper805DADDY	4
screwstone_tx	4
The ZONE	3
lowridersfinest	3
ROBERT71MC	3
D Twist	3
Damu505	3
drop'em	3
Armando Ranflitas	3
ITS ME BITCHES	3
RO.LIFER	2
excalibur	2
adrian vasquez	2
runninlow	2
las_crucez	2
66 schwinn	2
LuxuriouSMontreaL	2
ridenlow702	2
Laid Magazine	2
G2G_Al	2
lolow	2
MysticStyles	2
tequila sunrise	2
PurpleLicious	2
Playboy206	1
1957wolseley	1
TopDogg	1
GrimReapers Lady	1
chevy_grl	1
locotoys	1
Regal King	1
dog_jerry	1
back yard boogie	1
CE 707	1
GANGSTA BOOGIE II	1
chickadee1035	1
Swangin44s	1
swangin'n'bangin	1
radicalplastic09	1
kronix503	1
G~TIMES~4~LIFE	1
wimone	1
toyshopcustoms	1
NaturalHighII_old	1
SANCHO	1
CERTIFIED TROUBLE	1
knight	1
.L1L CR1M1N4L::	1
NOTHING BUT TROUBLE	1
sbcin1966newport	1
iced	1
AMB1800	1
HD Lowrider	1
PUPPETP13	1
SCHWINN_RIDER*73	1
lowriderwiz	1
LIL PHX	1
oscar8	1
SHADOW714	1
fool	1
sanjo_nena408	1
mitchell26	1
AutoMini	1
lowlife-biker	1
DripLOW	1
408SHARK	1
Sweet Adictions	1
LVdroe	1
the_blackwallstree	1
LOWRIDER SCENE	1
kustombuilder	1
ogloko	1
Close window & open topic


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 9 2007, 09:52 PM~8270760
> *Look at all these whores.
> 
> Who posted in: THEE ARTISTICS BIKE CLUB
> Poster	Posts
> socios b.c. prez  3197
> casper805	3180
> eric ramos	2691
> NaturalHighII	1933
> juangotti	1462
> OSO 805	809
> LOWRIDING 805 JR	724
> ZIGS805	675
> BABOSO HYDROS	616
> bluepridelowride13	604
> ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~	564
> 76'_SCHWINN	549
> THE REBIRTH	459
> GrimReaper	430
> mortalkombat2	417
> NorCalLux	376
> THEE ARTISTICS	359
> TonyO	345
> Aztecbike	316
> socios b.c. prez	295
> ESE NECIO 805	176
> show-bound	168
> 805 lowridercruiser	163
> sic713	157
> six trey impala	100
> CHILLY WILLY DADDY	74
> spikes805	63
> THE REBIRTH_old	62
> 805ferny	60
> noe_from_texas	55
> speedy187	51
> SIC'N'TWISTED	46
> bad news	46
> Spankz	45
> Artistic3	39
> sick six	38
> SkysDaLimit	34
> ozzylowrider	33
> lowforlife	30
> RO-BC	27
> the bone collector	26
> gizmo1	22
> TearsofaClownII	21
> D_LUXURIOUS	20
> DodgerFan	19
> JUSTDEEZ	19
> tyrone_rolls_a_85	19
> Harry's Dream	18
> *SEEZER*	17
> Billy	17
> REC	16
> str8 outta denmark	15
> R.O.C	14
> deville	14
> 805CARLOS	13
> bandido	11
> LaZyBoI714	11
> 2$hort	10
> chamuco61	10
> d1ulove2h8	10
> CHILLY WILLY (to delete)	9
> somerstyle	9
> CLASSY	9
> lowrid3r	7
> ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB	7
> 91PurplePeopleEater	6
> Crazylife13	6
> Rusty193	5
> GOODTIMES52	5
> xcuze	5
> 66wita6	5
> 78 Monte 4 Life	5
> EnchantedDrmzCEO	4
> Raguness	4
> FAYGO JOKER	4
> 7UP_BIKE	4
> casper805DADDY	4
> screwstone_tx	4
> The ZONE	3
> lowridersfinest	3
> ROBERT71MC	3
> D Twist	3
> Damu505	3
> drop'em	3
> Armando Ranflitas	3
> ITS ME BITCHES	3
> RO.LIFER	2
> excalibur	2
> adrian vasquez	2
> runninlow	2
> las_crucez	2
> 66 schwinn	2
> LuxuriouSMontreaL	2
> ridenlow702	2
> Laid Magazine	2
> G2G_Al	2
> lolow	2
> MysticStyles	2
> tequila sunrise	2
> PurpleLicious	2
> Playboy206	1
> 1957wolseley	1
> TopDogg	1
> GrimReapers Lady	1
> chevy_grl	1
> locotoys	1
> Regal King	1
> dog_jerry	1
> back yard boogie	1
> CE 707	1
> GANGSTA BOOGIE II	1
> chickadee1035	1
> Swangin44s	1
> swangin'n'bangin	1
> radicalplastic09	1
> kronix503	1
> G~TIMES~4~LIFE	1
> wimone	1
> toyshopcustoms	1
> NaturalHighII_old	1
> SANCHO	1
> CERTIFIED TROUBLE	1
> knight	1
> .L1L CR1M1N4L::	1
> NOTHING BUT TROUBLE	1
> sbcin1966newport	1
> iced	1
> AMB1800	1
> HD Lowrider	1
> PUPPETP13	1
> SCHWINN_RIDER*73	1
> lowriderwiz	1
> LIL PHX	1
> oscar8	1
> SHADOW714	1
> fool	1
> sanjo_nena408	1
> mitchell26	1
> AutoMini	1
> lowlife-biker	1
> DripLOW	1
> 408SHARK	1
> Sweet Adictions	1
> LVdroe	1
> the_blackwallstree	1
> LOWRIDER SCENE	1
> kustombuilder	1
> ogloko	1
> Close window & open topic
> *


hore


----------



## eric ramos

NOICE
AND BITCH 
PM ME


----------



## NaturalHighII

WTF, Cananda? Thats a trip, but fuck it. Welcome


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

YEA 1100 PAGES IN THIS BITCH..
AND HELL YEA ANOTHER MEMBER IN THIS BITCH 2...LOL
AND AGAIN I GOT ANOTHER TROPHIE AT THE LOCAL SHOW ON SUNDAY.... :biggrin: 
THEE ARTISTICS REPRESENTIN


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Jul 9 2007, 11:45 PM~8270691
> *thanx Eric glad to be a new member ot the artistics wut up everyone
> *


welcome homie


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC

wats up


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

ERIC.......


----------



## lowriderwiz

thanx guys


----------



## eric ramos

lowriderwizes shit


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0 :yes:


----------



## eric ramos

yea i like that girl frame hes gots it has lots of rake


----------



## OSO 805

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## eric ramos

ey fo who did ur engraving?


----------



## OSO 805

artistic engraving is doing my engraving gold and crome


----------



## eric ramos

ok who is that?
and wat colors and parts going on monchis frame


----------



## 817Lowrider

welcome wizz


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey grim i do get your calls but im always at school or work. so about the shirt id wish id be able to have it out to you this friday, but i think its not gonna be possible


----------



## NaturalHighII

Sounds goood oso


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 10 2007, 01:45 PM~8276467
> *ey grim i do get your calls but im always at school or work. so about the shirt id wish id be able to have it out to you this friday, but i think its not gonna be possible
> *


overnit that bitch just tell him to pay you later?
or somting 
cus come on we on tv nigaaaaaaaa :0


----------



## NaturalHighII

i got no funds right now. i just payed for everyones shirts out of my pocket. thats $130 and then i still have to pay for az's plaque


----------



## NaturalHighII

only a couple people payed me for there shirts


----------



## lowriderwiz

wuts up guys


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up man, ey whats the name of the city and state youre in man


----------



## eric ramos

ey roger sam has he send money thers 45 out of there ill pay for other ppls shirts fuck it just keep the change cus i kno 45 for 2 shirts is to much proably like 20 for mines and omars or watevers but keep the rest and ill pay some ones shirt off 
and wats sup with az chapter


----------



## NaturalHighII

well az is good i just need to get his plaque out. hopefully ill order it this weekend and helll have it by next friday


----------



## lowriderwiz

hhw much do the plaques go for ?


----------



## eric ramos

didnet that fo mks lil cuz order a plaka before sd/???


----------



## NaturalHighII

$55 chrome and $65 gold. you get them after your first show. and what city and state are you in


----------



## NaturalHighII

yeah and i have his money but i wanna order 2 o3 at once you know


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 10 2007, 03:23 PM~8277265
> *$55 chrome and $65 gold. you get them after  your first show. and what city and state are you in
> *


Ajax On


----------



## eric ramos

ajaz ontario?
wow ur city is named after some thing to clean reallygood sinks and shit


----------



## lowriderwiz

yha i know it very clean down here :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: crazy so u aint in french canada like most of lux?


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 10 2007, 03:24 PM~8277273
> *yeah and i have his money but i wanna order 2 o3 at once you know
> *


2 or 3? only for mk and his cus aint that 2 ?


----------



## lowriderwiz

no can't even speak all that good in french either


----------



## NaturalHighII

no Mk already has his plaque, his cousin doesnt


----------



## NaturalHighII




----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 10 2007, 03:23 PM~8277265
> *$55 chrome and $65 gold. you get them after  your first show. and what city and state are you in
> *


can you get one gold & chromed ?


----------



## NaturalHighII

ENGRAVED YEAH


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII+Jul 10 2007, 03:38 PM~8277367-->
> 
> 
> 
> no Mk already has his plaque, his cousin doesnt
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> orale i didnot kno that mk had his plaka
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NaturalHighII_@Jul 10 2007, 03:38 PM~8277369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  10chaps


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 10 2007, 03:40 PM~8277375
> *ENGRAVED YEAH
> *


so how much would that run for ?


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 10 2007, 03:38 PM~8277369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wicked :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII




----------



## NaturalHighII




----------



## 817Lowrider

Why Canada why not Ontario?Canada is a big country


----------



## NaturalHighII

ONTARIO IS A CITY HERE IN CALI


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Jul 10 2007, 02:44 PM~8277397
> *so how much would that run for ?
> *


ABOUT $200 ONE SIDE ENGRAVE, $380 FOR BOTH SIDES


----------



## eric ramos

the plakas to small to engrave shittt i can hold them with one hand


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 10 2007, 03:49 PM~8277439
> *ABOUT $200 ONE SIDE ENGRAVE, $380 FOR BOTH SIDES
> *


damn i would stick with the gold one so how long would it take to get one?


----------



## NaturalHighII

AND AS FOR YOU JUAN, WHY TEXAS AND NOT FORT WORTH. SAME THING HOMIE.


----------



## NaturalHighII

SELL SINCE IM TRYING TO ORDER ONE RIGHT NOW AND ALSO TRYING TO GET MORE ORDER IT WOULD TAKE ABOUT A WEEK FROM THE TIME I RECEIVE YOIUR MONEY


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 10 2007, 05:53 PM~8277465
> *AND AS FOR YOU JUAN, WHY TEXAS AND NOT FORT WORTH. SAME THING HOMIE.
> *


Well Ontario is a Provence much like a state. I would like it to be Tarrant County but its cool with the state. i am just saying that Canada is a big ass country.


----------



## NaturalHighII

YEAH


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 10 2007, 03:57 PM~8277492
> *Well Ontario is a Provence much like a state. I would like it to be Tarrant County but its cool with the state. i am just saying that Canada is a big ass country.
> *


so how abouut Ontario.Ca or Ont.Canada


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 10 2007, 04:46 PM~8277408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Jul 10 2007, 04:59 PM~8277514
> *so how abouut Ontario.Ca or Ont.Canada*


----------



## eric ramos

art with his freakishly looking cats :biggrin: wtf


----------



## GrimReaper

ey roger c if u can get my plaque cut to i started work
ey artie wat 2 send me ur plaque for mtv


----------



## 817Lowrider

Well I am selling my comp guys  SO saturday will be my lasttime chillen on my comp. I am buying a Monte


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 10 2007, 07:46 PM~8278537
> *Well I am selling my comp guys  SO saturday will be my lasttime chillen on my comp. I am buying a Monte
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## mortalkombat2

:barf:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 10 2007, 06:46 PM~8278537
> *Well I am selling my comp guys  SO saturday will be my lasttime chillen on my comp. I am buying a Monte
> *


HELL YA!!!!! CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE...WAIT IM PROBABLY NOT GONNA BE ABLE TO SEE IT SINCE UR NOT GONNA HAVE A COMP...DAMN!!!  :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 11 2007, 06:39 PM~8286496
> *:wave:
> *


WUT IT DEW FOOL. Hitten me up at 9:30pm on a monday


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2007, 06:48 PM~8286545
> *WUT IT DEW FOOL. Hitten me up at 9:30pm on a monday
> *



i got free... if i didnt have my lil one wit me, the broinlaw and i would have had an all nghter!!

i did enjoy the beer prices!!! we were gonna stay til today, had to make it back...

going camping this weekend...come out here..


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 11 2007, 05:09 PM~8286716
> *:wave:
> *


fuck off bitch :biggrin: 





























weres my pics of my frame :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 11 2007, 07:03 PM~8286666
> *i got free... if i didnt have my lil one wit me, the broinlaw and i would have had an all nghter!!
> 
> i did enjoy the beer prices!!! we were gonna stay til today, had to make it back...
> 
> going camping this weekend...come out here..
> *


Fuck camping that shit is bunk. I might go up there and kick it though


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2007, 07:27 PM~8286838
> *Fuck camping that shit is bunk. I might go up there and kick it though
> *



i just going to go fishing.....and to drank alot of beer....

get away from my chic, again..lol. my boy with me like 24 7 he be getting on my nerves so i got to keep him busy


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 11 2007, 08:17 PM~8287113
> *i just going to go fishing.....and to drank alot of beer....
> 
> get away from my chic, again..lol.  my boy with me like 24 7 he be getting on my nerves so i got to keep him busy
> *


Fishing is the shit. I have been fiching hung over :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 11 2007, 09:59 PM~8288917
> *:wave:
> *


wtup art...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jul 11 2007, 11:15 PM~8289097
> *wtup art...
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 11 2007, 10:30 PM~8289248
> *
> *


 :0 
HE SPEEKS


----------



## eric ramos

art chole sucks balls shes skinny as fuck put kate back


----------



## 817Lowrider

Mang


----------



## eric ramos

victor if u see this ur retared jk pm me ur box is full for some reason


----------



## GrimReaper

WATSZ GUD EVERYONE I MIGHT NOW B ON TOMRO TILL LATE I GOT THE VIDEO SHOOT 4 MTV3 TOMRO THEY SAID TOBY LOVE WILL B THERE BUT ILL TAKE PIXS


----------



## eric ramos

NIEC *****


----------



## GrimReaper

THATS U ***


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jul 12 2007, 10:17 PM~8297103
> *WATSZ GUD EVERYONE I MIGHT NOW B ON TOMRO TILL LATE I GOT THE VIDEO SHOOT 4 MTV3 TOMRO THEY SAID TOBY LOVE WILL B THERE BUT ILL TAKE PIXS
> *


thats some cool as chit!!!


hey juan when these bikes get done, we gonna need to put them m my Calender for next yR!!!


----------



## eric ramos

GRIM HAVE U EVEN DONE ANYTHING NEW TO THAT BIKE?
REMEMBER OUR DEAL FO


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 12 2007, 10:29 PM~8297258
> *GRIM HAVE U EVEN DONE ANYTHING NEW TO THAT BIKE?
> REMEMBER OUR DEAL FO
> *


 :scrutinize: tu y los deals


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

pm me R.O.C :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 12 2007, 08:36 PM~8297332
> *:scrutinize:  tu y los deals
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 12 2007, 10:41 PM~8297384
> *:cheesy:
> *


my camping trip cancelled....

be busting on the ride and bike this weekend!


----------



## eric ramos

CUS OF THE RAIN?
IT GOT US BAD RITE NOW IT EVEN FLOODED IN SOME AREAS


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 12 2007, 10:44 PM~8297424
> *CUS OF THE RAIN?
> IT GOT US BAD RITE NOW IT EVEN FLOODED IN SOME AREAS
> *


yeah that and everyone bailed ot on me as well, i was like its only 40% scattered..lol

i dont give a fuck...i been planning it for two weeks already...fucking RAIN!!!


----------



## speedy187

haha ur fuckin rancho is flooded


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Jul 12 2007, 10:46 PM~8297454
> *haha ur fuckin rancho is flooded
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


i scene all kinds of chit flooded over here in the past most...crazy


----------



## speedy187

were gonna see eric floating on his tub trying to save jeff the bull


----------



## show-bound

got my digi cam for sale...upgrading to bigger thangs!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=0#entry8298026


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## mortalkombat2

:barf:


----------



## eric ramos

still my niga? u still have that shit 
dont it get away?
fuken mk


----------



## mortalkombat2

no its worst today then yesterday


----------



## eric ramos

damn that sucks go to the doctor fo :barf:


----------



## mortalkombat2

i did they gave me meds and shit


----------



## eric ramos

take them n smoke some bud with them ha :rofl: bud helps alot jk


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 12 2007, 10:27 PM~8297221
> *thats some cool as chit!!!
> hey juan when these bikes get done, we gonna need to put them m my Calender for next yR!!!
> *


----------



## eric ramos

:0 
juannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 13 2007, 03:45 PM~8302796
> *:0
> juannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> *


sup bish


----------



## eric ramos

hoe weres that car take a pic atlest bitch


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 13 2007, 03:52 PM~8302864
> *hoe weres that car take a pic atlest bitch
> *


I was advised not to get it.


----------



## eric ramos

so u aint gettin it?
so ur keepin ur computer
and u not gettin it cus it had a warped frame n no motor?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 13 2007, 03:56 PM~8302907
> *so u aint gettin it?
> so ur keepin ur computer
> and u not gettin it cus it had a warped frame n no motor?
> *


nope I sold my comp. I am bout to go buy a laptop :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Every thing was nice in that ride. I just have few other things that take priority to it


----------



## eric ramos

:werd: laptops suck i gots one 
they to small to type i gots big monkey hands and fingers


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 13 2007, 03:58 PM~8302941
> *:werd: laptops suck i gots one
> they to small to type i gots big monkey hands and fingers
> *


O.K.


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl:
??????
ur one werid mut juan :loco:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 13 2007, 04:03 PM~8302988
> *:rofl:
> ??????
> ur one werid mut juan :loco:
> *


already


----------



## NaturalHighII

Fuck I wanted those Arizonas


----------



## GrimReaper

WATS GUD BITCHS I JUST GOT HOME FROM THE SHOOT SHIT WAT CARZY MY FRAME GOIN TO PAINT WHEN I GET PAID AND WILL NOW B USED FOR SHOWS MUCH IM A B GETIN A NEW SHIT MADE IM A LOAD THE PIXS NOW IM A POST EM IN A NEW TOPIC


----------



## eric ramos

nice man

roger
hit me up i kno were u can get arizonas 2 fo 
but u need the feria
i kon


----------



## show-bound

shit my fingers hurt...just finished a teardrop antenna on the lac!


----------



## eric ramos

:werd: the blue one u gots


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 13 2007, 06:55 PM~8304134
> *:werd: the blue one u gots
> *


que que..thats an old one.


----------



## eric ramos

que que que????????
neta


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 13 2007, 06:58 PM~8304156
> *que que que????????
> neta
> *


 :twak:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn fools. I am hella bored


----------



## Lil Spanks

:tongue:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 13 2007, 09:47 PM~8305001
> *:tongue:
> *


*** :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

juan look whos talkin :rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 13 2007, 09:59 PM~8305066
> *juan look whos talkin :rofl:
> *


***


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 13 2007, 08:49 PM~8305018
> *cum bang me and let eric wacth
> *


 :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

ewwwwwwwww :barf: wtf fo


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 13 2007, 10:01 PM~8305080
> *I wanna fuck raul in the ass and give him a reach around at the same time
> *


WTF


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 13 2007, 08:03 PM~8305095
> *give it to me hard art you kno how i like it and invite victor too
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 13 2007, 09:03 PM~8305095
> *who wants to see me get fucked by a pit bull and a horse
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 13 2007, 08:08 PM~8305119
> *want to see my chilly willy?
> *


:barf: fuken art


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 13 2007, 09:11 PM~8305129
> *i want to see it in my mouth
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 13 2007, 10:08 PM~8305119
> *i tuck my penis back and where lipstick around my house with bike parts between my legs
> *


 :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 13 2007, 08:14 PM~8305145
> *oh yes juan i love it rough like that slap my ass anc call me charlie
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 13 2007, 10:20 PM~8305170
> *I hate on every thing
> *


----------



## eric ramos

:yes: fuck yes bitchhhhhhhhhhhh im negative and a pesimis


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 13 2007, 10:24 PM~8305192
> *:yes: fuck yes bitchhhhhhhhhhhh im negative and a pessimist
> *


----------



## NaturalHighII

Eric I got money in hand let me know the price


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

just bought a car guys


----------



## eric ramos

what kind


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 14 2007, 06:34 PM~8308905
> *just bought a power wheel guys
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

1982 Ford P.O.S.


----------



## eric ramos

:werd: fuck abrivations fo


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 14 2007, 06:29 PM~8309096
> *:werd: fuck abrivations fo
> *


P.O.S.= Piece Of Shit :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

damn juan u hate me huh 
:rofl:


----------



## Raguness

who has pictures of creamators steering wheel i need it for an idea.


----------



## eric ramos

y?????
i have a pic of arties cocksucker wheel


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 14 2007, 08:12 PM~8309921
> *y?????
> i have a pic of arties cocksucker wheel
> *


dat sounds dirty naw i was talking to tony for my steering wheel and he said it was like creamaters so i have to look at his i guess to see what he's talking about.


----------



## eric ramos

haha sounds dirty
look at the entry form shit it says cocksuker on the picture


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 14 2007, 08:32 PM~8310022
> *haha sounds dirty
> look at the entry form shit it says cocksuker on the picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY THATS MY STEERING WHEEL..
YES YES IM THE NEW OWNER OR CREMATOR STEERING WHEEL.. :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 14 2007, 08:11 PM~8309917
> *who has pictures of creamators steering wheel i need it for an idea.
> *


ERIC JUS GAVE IT TO U..
I HAVNT REALLY TOOK PICS OF IT SINCE I SE IT IN MY GARAGE ON MY BIKE EVERYDAY.. :cheesy:


----------



## Raguness

hell naw pinche tony thats nothing like i was describing. :thumbsdown:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 14 2007, 08:37 PM~8310044
> *hell naw pinche tony thats nothing like i was describing. :thumbsdown:
> *


U DONT LIKE IT OR WUT....


----------



## eric ramos

lasssssss nalgassssssss bien paradassssssssssss


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jul 14 2007, 08:38 PM~8310051
> *U DONT LIKE IT OR WUT....
> *


naw its bad ass its just not what i had planned for mine i was telling tony something completely else.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 14 2007, 08:58 PM~8310159
> *naw its bad ass its just not what i had planned for mine i was telling tony something completely else.
> *


  
IT MAKES MY BIKE STAND OUT MORE


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 14 2007, 03:34 PM~8308905
> *just bought a car guys
> *


a 97 honda hacth back...im a racer now...lol...like oscar from the orange county chapter to lol


----------



## NaturalHighII

ill race you for pinks with my 69 nova. v-8 homie all american muscle


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 15 2007, 12:26 AM~8310605
> *a 97 honda hacth back...im a racer now...lol...like oscar from the orange county chapter to lol
> *


Got your self a rice burner


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 15 2007, 06:46 AM~8311562
> *Got your self a rice burner
> *


yup yup


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 14 2007, 10:38 PM~8310665
> *ill race you for pinks with my 69 nova. v-8 homie all american muscle
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Jul 15 2007, 11:03 AM~8311873
> *:0
> *


Still sick fool


----------



## eric ramos

werd 
ur werid victor
wen we doing that trade we talkedabout bitch


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 15 2007, 10:41 AM~8312288
> *werd
> ur werid victor
> wen we doing that trade we talkedabout bitch
> *


WATUP ERIC...


----------



## eric ramos

sup zigs any local carshows today since u go to many on sundays


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 15 2007, 10:46 AM~8312310
> *sup zigs any local carshows today since u go to many on sundays
> *


NO BUT NEXT WEEK THEIR IS... :biggrin:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 15 2007, 09:04 AM~8311879
> *Still sick fool
> *


yea but im takin like 8 pills a day so if fellin a lil better


----------



## eric ramos

damn chiken pox fo they suck i ges i had mine wen i was like 4 or 5


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

THE ONLY PICS I GOT OF MY BIKE AT THE SHOW...


----------



## somerstyle

eric heres the bike


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@Jul 15 2007, 11:42 PM~8316694
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eric heres the bike
> *


wta hell is in his hand..erics lightsaber


----------



## somerstyle

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jul 16 2007, 12:45 AM~8316707
> *wta hell is in his hand..erics lightsaber
> *


switch handle baby this shit works


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@Jul 16 2007, 12:42 AM~8316694
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eric heres the bike
> *


 :0 :yes: :wow: :tongue:


----------



## Lil Spanks

*ITS THAT TIME TO BE MAKING PLANS FOR VEGAS............WHO BE ROLLIN OUT THERE...ILL BE OUT THERE, I HAVENT BEEN THERE FOR TWO YEARS AND IM PLANING ON IT FOR MY BITHDAY WEEKEND TOO WITH OR WITHOUT A BIKE...ANYBODY ELSE........?????*


----------



## eric ramos

aguistine i dont even see the forks pendejo'
but nice come out i did not u had hydros for ur bike


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 16 2007, 12:27 PM~8319072
> *aguistine i dont even see the forks pendejo'
> but nice come out i did not u had hydros for ur bike
> *


ERIC'S LADY


----------



## eric ramos

fuck u art 
u and victor tagteamed on that pussy huh


----------



## Lil Spanks

I KNEW I SAW MK :biggrin:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 16 2007, 12:47 PM~8319733
> *I KNEW I SAW MK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 16 2007, 01:47 PM~8319733
> *I KNEW I SAW MK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MK LOOKS MEAN


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 16 2007, 10:13 AM~8318507
> *ITS THAT TIME TO BE MAKING PLANS FOR VEGAS............WHO BE ROLLIN OUT THERE...ILL BE OUT THERE, I HAVENT BEEN THERE FOR TWO YEARS AND IM PLANING ON IT FOR MY BITHDAY WEEKEND TOO WITH OR WITHOUT A BIKE...ANYBODY ELSE........?????
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Jul 16 2007, 01:49 PM~8319772
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 16 2007, 12:50 PM~8319781
> *:0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## eric ramos

damn you fools is crazy were u get that pic of mk angerly bangin that black chik


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Jul 16 2007, 11:49 AM~8319772
> *:biggrin:
> *


I heard all about this already!! :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

I FOUND ERIC
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=11790219


----------



## eric ramos

hno:


----------



## eric ramos

shitttttttttttttttttt


----------



## 817Lowrider

Wut it dew bitches


----------



## eric ramos

sup fo 
do u hate me?
:biggrin: hater


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 16 2007, 08:17 PM~8322176
> *sup fo
> do u hate me?
> :biggrin: hater
> *


No you lil *****. As you mature you will learn to hold your tongue.


----------



## eric ramos

:werd: yea im immature very why thank you :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 16 2007, 08:21 PM~8322201
> *:werd: yea im immature very why thank you :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

sup fools my bike is taken apart getin painted this weekend


----------



## 817Lowrider

Grim who the hell are those dudes you posted up with in the pics?


----------



## GrimReaper

toby love a big ass reaggeton dude l boogs the host of the show i was in


----------



## eric ramos

grim wat kind of paint job with that fo from mexican airbrush?


----------



## GrimReaper

naw goin flip flop im no im a b startin the next frame soon


----------



## eric ramos

flipfloping?
that blue frame needs faced parts by december remember wat we talked about way back?


----------



## GrimReaper

o well the blue bike is done orderin my forks sq forks n thats it then im getin my new frame made


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 16 2007, 01:10 PM~8319966
> *I heard all about this already!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jul 16 2007, 08:40 PM~8322362
> *o well the blue bike is done orderin my forks sq forks n thats it then im getin my new frame made
> *


What new frame? ypu got another one coming in.


----------



## GrimReaper

ya im a start a new one thats y this one getin painted and the one will b out soon im a show this one and use it for these video shoots n shit


----------



## eric ramos

bitch wtf?
ok aslong as the blu frame gets paintd and has a square fork we str8
but the other one needs 2 major faced parts fo
u kn our deal


----------



## Lil Spanks

anybody???http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=328861&view=findpost&p=7577227


----------



## eric ramos

damn i need tomove to cali so many damn shows
heres thers 1 like very two months :tears:


----------



## GrimReaper

wateva u say u fukin bitch ass ***** i got to think of how i want the frame 2 look


----------



## eric ramos

well then stupid if u dont want to do the 2nd one just make the blue one allout stupid


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 15 2007, 10:41 AM~8312288
> *werd
> ur werid victor
> wen we doing that trade we talkedabout bitch
> *


idk ryte now bout bikes....they arent in my vocabulary until i get my frame n shit from art


----------



## eric ramos

rise n shine motherfuckers


----------



## NaturalHighII

dam i woke up too early today i want soem french toast


----------



## eric ramos

shittt that sounds scrumchus haha


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 16 2007, 10:27 PM~8324139
> *idk ryte now bout bikes....they arent in my vocabulary until i get my frame n shit from art
> *


sorry bout that


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: artie u werid ass mofo 
u loveable basterd


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 17 2007, 07:34 PM~8331246
> *:rofl: artie u werid ass mofo
> u loveable basterd
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos

:loco: ultraviolet?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 17 2007, 07:39 PM~8331288
> *:loco: ultraviolet?
> *


 :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

wats dgs?
and dont get mad get glad :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 17 2007, 07:52 PM~8331409
> *wats dgs?
> and dont get mad get glad :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:  :tongue: :worship:


----------



## eric ramos

que es eso?
u werid ass 
fuken mind games huh


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 17 2007, 08:01 PM~8331527
> *que es eso?
> u werid ass
> fuken mind games huh
> *


u want me


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 17 2007, 11:44 AM~8327344
> *me too and i want eric too :biggrin:
> *


----------



## eric ramos

art ur werid


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 17 2007, 08:11 PM~8331640
> *art ur werid but i still want you
> *


 :0 :loco:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 17 2007, 11:11 PM~8334058
> *:0  :loco:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

meh


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## eric ramos

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

Worked 12 hours today.DAMN!!!!


----------



## mortalkombat2

:nicoderm:


----------



## eric ramos

juan gettin chedda like crazy shittttttttt


----------



## mike acosta

hey, any shows nearby coming up on sundays?? :dunno: hit me up or call after 5pm at 951 232 8400...i gotta get my shit back out there, enough of the retirement bullshit.


mike, "tequila sunrise"
o.c. chapter :wave:


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: Sup Mike 
haha retirement bullshit


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0


----------



## eric ramos

art

:banghead:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 19 2007, 03:10 PM~8346605
> *art
> 
> :banghead:
> *


your momma


----------



## eric ramos

art :barf:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 19 2007, 03:15 PM~8346651
> *art :barf:
> *


----------



## eric ramos

:guns: >>>>>>>>dgs?????


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 19 2007, 03:19 PM~8346705
> *:guns: >>>>>>>>dgs?????
> *


 :0 :angry: :machinegun: :guns: :burn: :guns:


----------



## eric ramos

:happysad: :tears: Dgs?
:burn: <<<<<<<<<<<< me :guns: <<< art


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 19 2007, 03:25 PM~8346767
> *:happysad: :tears: bone me hard art...im lonely
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

god damn it art tell em wtd dgs is god damn it god damn it


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 19 2007, 03:35 PM~8346869
> *god damn it art tell em wtd dgs is god damn it god damn it
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos

youll eventualy tell me ?


----------



## eric ramos

it better not be somting stupid like flashfiday u had us gessin for like 1 week and it came out to be somting stupid :rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider

My spirit is lifted


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by mike acosta_@Jul 19 2007, 12:08 PM~8344345
> *hey, any shows nearby coming up on sundays?? :dunno: hit me up or call after 5pm at 951 232 8400...i gotta get my shit back out there, enough of the retirement bullshit.
> mike, "tequila sunrise"
> o.c. chapter :wave:
> *


eric wat bike is that post a pix


----------



## NaturalHighII

Hey you guys I got word from the CC that there was a setup fee, and it was $33 for it so we need to come up with it. This is exactly why I proposed the club fees. The money is needed by tomorrow and no one will have the money here anytime soon.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 19 2007, 09:03 PM~8350316
> *Hey you guys I got word from the CC that there was a setup fee, and it was $33 for it so we need to come up with it. This is exactly why I proposed the club fees. The money is needed by tomorrow and no one will have the money here anytime soon.
> *


wat setup


----------



## NaturalHighII

For the shirts homie


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 19 2007, 11:36 PM~8351220
> *For the shirts homie
> *


and their setup fee was charged to us y??


----------



## eric ramos

wtf?
dues?
wats the set ukp?


----------



## NaturalHighII

I dont know why there was a setup fee./ I guess its so the shirts can say bike club instead of car club. I really dont know


----------



## eric ramos

really
didnt u make the shirts already?
and has sam sen ya the feria?


----------



## eric ramos

really
didnt u make the shirts already?
and has sam sen ya the feria?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn I am mailing out my money in the morning first thing


----------



## NaturalHighII

i have not gotten the money from sam yet. And alright Juan imma be waiting. And grim if you want your plaque pm me asap. The shirts are done and Angel is gonna go pick them up at todays meeting. im not able to because i work.


----------



## eric ramos

damn damn damn 
wtf is sam thinking?


----------



## 817Lowrider

WUT IT DEW...


----------



## eric ramos

the dew my niga do the dew


----------



## 817Lowrider

Houston TX this Sunday.!!!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos

u aitn even going 
:rofl: 
or ar ya


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 20 2007, 10:04 PM~8356443
> *u aitn even going
> :rofl:
> or ar ya
> *


Yes sir I am going. We love Sunday morning. I will take lots of pics


----------



## eric ramos

werd huh
oh yea forritos is only 3 hours away from hustle town texas


----------



## GrimReaper

sup everyone

yo eric can u draw frames


----------



## eric ramos

nope i cant y
oh yea casper said he loves you


----------



## GrimReaper

u suck u bitch

fuk u tell him he a *****


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 20 2007, 10:40 PM~8356651
> *werd huh
> oh yea forritos is only 3 hours away from hustle town texas
> *


like 5 hours. Its gonna be a long day.


----------



## eric ramos

fuck it juan i kno that will be worth it man i wish i could go to meet all kinds of ppls and see real bikes for a change not these elpaso gayshits

casper loves you grim


----------



## GrimReaper

ya like victor love u u *** bag


----------



## eric ramos

leave my hoe out of this bitch


----------



## GrimReaper

i think u the hoe bitch anyone no how to draw frames need someone 2 do me the favor and drame up my new shit


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 20 2007, 11:36 AM~8353654
> *I dont know why there was a setup fee./ I guess its so the shirts can say bike club instead of car club. I really dont know
> *


thats retarded..
they shouldnt charge us jus to say bike club..


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jul 20 2007, 09:20 PM~8356838
> *i think u the hoe bitch anyone no how to draw frames need someone 2 do me the favor and drame up my new shit
> *


god damn it why let me ask you a question
why do u want to make another bike?
the blu one just needs paint and a square fork and its done rite?
yea wat is the theme for the new one i can draw u idot just my designs aint to great


----------



## mortalkombat2

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mortalkombat2, eric ramos


----------



## GrimReaper

i dont no yet just no i want a dimon take or coffin tank and want to keep it in full

blue bike is geting painted next week and forks r comeing soon


----------



## eric ramos

nice niec and more niec 
u replaced all the square twist"?
and this new bike u want rite is it going to have faced parts


----------



## GrimReaper

ya trible shit


----------



## GrimReaper

and ya sq twisted wit duble support and the paint going to b flip flop black blue red


----------



## eric ramos

ok 
wat alse


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 20 2007, 09:40 PM~8356950
> *ok
> wat alse
> *


a dicj for erics mouth


----------



## GrimReaper

just the new frame need to look bad all i want it to have is a dimon take or coffin u thing of the rest keep it full


----------



## eric ramos

why full?
go in to chat
les discuss more im workin on it rite now for ur gay ass


----------



## Guest

[http://www.layitlow.cc/images/012/lowbike2.jpg[/IMG]











JAPAN LOWRIDER BIKES


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Jul 20 2007, 10:27 PM~8356886
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mortalkombat2, eric ramos
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jul 21 2007, 12:24 AM~8357491
> *[http://www.layitlow.cc/images/012/lowbike2.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAPAN LOWRIDER BIKES
> *


she can sit on my face


----------



## Guest

JAPAN LOWRIDER BIKES


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 21 2007, 12:26 AM~8357510
> *she can sit on my face  while i wang chong it
> *


----------



## eric ramos

hahah sutpid
artie
i fucken love you mannnnnnnn hahahaha
ey fago 
http://s41.photobucket.com/albums/e275/ram...nt=P1010053.jpg


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jul 21 2007, 12:27 AM~8357517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAPAN LOWRIDER BIKES
> *


nahhhhhh ........next


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 21 2007, 12:28 AM~8357521
> *hahah sutpid
> artie
> i fucken love you mannnnnnnn hahahaha do me hard
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## Lil Spanks

this is *mikes* bike for people that dont know


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## eric ramos

i new u dumn fo ha
and wubssssss yaaaaaaaaaa
oh yea 
dgssssssssssss


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## eric ramos

art why those pussys fighting???


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 21 2007, 12:41 AM~8357606
> *art why do i hate pussys ???
> *


THATS YOUR PERSONAL PROB THERE BUDDY


----------



## eric ramos

were u get all these motherfuken cat things?


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## eric ramos

thats retared version of grim ha

oh yea 
dgssssssssssss foooooooooooo


----------



## Lil Spanks

THERE HAPPY YOU HORNEY MOFO :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

yep raven is the shit
cept she gettin less hot
:tears:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 21 2007, 12:51 AM~8357662
> *yep raven is the shit
> cept she gettin less hot
> :tears:
> *


I NEW IT YOUR GAY :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

na 
thers hotter ones like
sandy
kate
hmmmmmm who alse 
nikki has huge tetasssssssss
hmmmmmm who alse is fine 
fuken talkin about porn starts haha


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

My Daily


----------



## Lil Spanks

so who went to hoston??????


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 21 2007, 06:52 PM~8360285
> *so who went to hoston??????
> *


I am in the morning. No bike but... its cool. i will take the plaque....No shirt but...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 21 2007, 06:00 PM~8360323
> *I am in the morning. No bike but... its cool. i will take the plaque....No shirt but...
> *


what bout sammy????


----------



## 817Lowrider

Nope.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 21 2007, 05:49 PM~8360277
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Daily
> *


photoshop :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Ima go take a few more pics of it with my nefews bike


----------



## Lil Spanks

i need more work


----------



## 817Lowrider

I think I need to send it to you.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 21 2007, 07:03 PM~8360543
> *I think I need to send it to you.
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## GrimReaper

wats gud fools


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 21 2007, 08:27 PM~8360640
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


Are you down are what


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 21 2007, 07:30 PM~8360655
> *Are you down are what
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

PM me a price to stripe it and leaf it up


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 21 2007, 07:45 PM~8360703
> *PM me a price to stripe it and leaf it up
> *


heres your price..........$0.00


----------



## show-bound

:dunno: 
whats good?

no h town for me, got a shit load of local chit popin off!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 22 2007, 01:26 AM~8361957
> *heres your price..........$0.00
> *


I'll pay for supplies at least if you want


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 22 2007, 06:06 AM~8362774
> *I'll pay for supplies at least if you want
> *


wtf ..you up thi esrly


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 22 2007, 09:26 AM~8361957
> *heres your price..........$0.00
> *


Where's your club representation in H Town this weekend? :dunno: We got 80 Rollerz cars and 5 bike entries reppin out here.

You guys at least go to Fresno? We got RO reppin out there too, Big Pandulce is out there with Dragon bike, Taco is out there helping out and we got Showstopper showin with TNT parts.

TNT parts are also on Justdeez, 2D Grave, and Lil Devil out in H town this weekend


----------



## eric ramos

yawnnnnnnnn hah


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 22 2007, 05:06 AM~8362774
> *I'll pay for supplies at least if you want
> *


k


----------



## GrimReaper

sup art


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 22 2007, 08:04 AM~8363235
> *Where's your club representation in H Town this weekend?  :dunno:  We got 80 Rollerz cars and 5 bike entries reppin out here.
> 
> You guys at least go to Fresno?  We got RO reppin out there too, Big Pandulce is out there with Dragon bike, Taco is out there helping out and we got Showstopper showin with TNT parts.
> 
> TNT parts are also on Justdeez, 2D Grave, and Lil Devil out in H town this weekend
> *


Ey Tony you trying to call us out or something. If I remember correctly, someone once said "Fine Wine Takes Time"


----------



## mortalkombat2

____________________________________________







____________________________________________



> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 22 2007, 09:04 AM~8363235
> *Where's your club representation in H Town this weekend?  :dunno:  We got 80 Rollerz cars and 5 bike entries reppin out here.
> 
> You guys at least go to Fresno?  We got RO reppin out there too, Big Pandulce is out there with Dragon bike, Taco is out there helping out and we got Showstopper showin with TNT parts.
> 
> TNT parts are also on Justdeez, 2D Grave, and Lil Devil out in H town this weekend
> *


JK :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 22 2007, 11:04 AM~8363235
> *Where's your club representation in H Town this weekend?  :dunno:  We got 80 Rollerz cars and 5 bike entries reppin out here.
> 
> You guys at least go to Fresno?  We got RO reppin out there too, Big Pandulce is out there with Dragon bike, Taco is out there helping out and we got Showstopper showin with TNT parts.
> 
> TNT parts are also on Justdeez, 2D Grave, and Lil Devil out in H town this weekend
> *


Mad props. R.O. showed hella strong. I was the lone ranger reppin THEE ARTISTICS this year but. that will change


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 22 2007, 06:11 AM~8362777
> *wtf ..you up thi esrly
> *


Before I headed to H town


----------



## Lil Spanks

any pics????


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 23 2007, 03:58 AM~8365945
> *Ey Tony you trying to call us out or something. If I remember correctly, someone once said "Fine Wine Takes Time"
> *


 :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2+Jul 23 2007, 04:16 AM~8366050-->
> 
> 
> 
> ____________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ____________________________________________
> JK  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Jul 23 2007, 04:22 AM~8366084
> *Mad props. R.O. showed hella strong. I was the lone ranger reppin THEE ARTISTICS this year but. that will change
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Jul 22 2007, 07:16 PM~8366050
> *____________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ____________________________________________
> JK  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

artie.....wats up.....were's my frame.want to get started putting it togther


----------



## eric ramos

finalyyyyyyyyyyyyyy victorrrrrrr


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 22 2007, 08:08 PM~8366812
> *finalyyyyyyyyyyyyyy victorrrrrrr
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

2 Members*: BABOSO HYDROS, mortalkombat2*

two lovers destined to be :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

:barf: 
mannnnn 
we gots to show big now 
have u seen the new bikes out there in the game shitttttt 
step this game up ppls you kno who u are


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 22 2007, 08:59 PM~8367377
> *2 Members: BABOSO HYDROS, mortalkombat2
> 
> two lovers destined to be :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: u know if i wasnt taken it wuld be true love  haha


----------



## GrimReaper

yo eric wwere my pixs


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Jul 22 2007, 09:02 PM~8367406
> *:cheesy: u know if i wasnt taken it wuld be true love   haha
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ....i knew we had a connection the first tyme we say eachother lol


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

eric stepp dezzzzz nuts in ur mouth.lol.wait i cant say that to u cuz u love nuts.......n yea we do im doin a mild...im gonna get down on it....just for u eric....n fuk ur pics grims


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 22 2007, 09:04 PM~8367425
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ....i knew we had a connection the first tyme we say eachother lol
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: yea i got all tingly hahaha


----------



## GrimReaper

relax u fuckin bitch ass ***** go suck a dik


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Jul 22 2007, 09:06 PM~8367455
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: yea i got all tingly hahaha
> *


i was nervous :rofl: n i was like hno: wat is he gonna think of me :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

***** frame u have to do that bitch come the fuck on stupid


----------



## GrimReaper

wat


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 22 2007, 09:09 PM~8367479
> *i was nervous :rofl:  n i was like hno: wat is he gonna think of me  :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: yea i seen u in the car fixin urself up then u got out slow :cheesy: lol


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Jul 22 2007, 09:16 PM~8367543
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: yea i seen u in the car fixin urself up then u got out slow  :cheesy: lol
> *


 :cheesy: i had to make sure i loked good for u  n i wanted to make sure u noticed me get out


----------



## mortalkombat2

u kno my gf was just a coverup that day :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Jul 22 2007, 09:23 PM~8367600
> *u kno my gf was just a coverup that day  :0  :biggrin:
> *


i knew it :0


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

wat main shows are coming up that we all have to go to


----------



## eric ramos

i kno i aint the prez or watvers but i see new bikes alover the country that we need to step our game and stop sprayin our bikes with can stop makin them half assed and goo all outtttttttt


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 23 2007, 01:17 AM~8368041
> *i kno i aint the prez or watvers but i see new bikes alover the country that we need to step our game and stop sprayin our bikes with can stop makin them half assed and goo all outtttttttt
> *


so if thats how it is
































































































get 2 work on my shit


----------



## eric ramos

fuck ur shit fo


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> :biggrin:
> :biggrin: :0


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

ARTIE WAT ELSE U NEED TO GET RID OF FROM CREMATOR


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 23 2007, 05:17 PM~8373583
> *ARTIE WAT ELSE U NEED TO GET RID OF FROM CREMATOR
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## NaturalHighII

Next Show is Bakersfield Victor. Aug 5,Nationals


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 16 2007, 11:13 AM~8318507
> *ITS THAT TIME TO BE MAKING PLANS FOR VEGAS............WHO BE ROLLIN OUT THERE...ILL BE OUT THERE, I HAVENT BEEN THERE FOR TWO YEARS AND IM PLANING ON IT FOR MY BITHDAY WEEKEND TOO WITH OR WITHOUT A BIKE...ANYBODY ELSE........?????
> *


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 23 2007, 05:23 PM~8373599
> *
> *


IM DOWN.......SHIT I HAVENT BEEN THERE FOR 2 YEARS ALSO....SO IM DOWN....JUST LET ME KNO THE INFO ON ROOMS OR WAT....MY MILD SHOULD BE DONE AT THAT TYME


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 23 2007, 05:22 PM~8373598
> *Next Show is Bakersfield Victor. Aug 5,Nationals
> *


WIT A BIKE OR NA


----------



## NaturalHighII

Bad news everyone. One member decided to step out of the club. So were one member less.
No longer an Artistic


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 23 2007, 04:26 PM~8373617
> *WIT A BIKE OR NA
> *


It doesnt matter


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 23 2007, 05:26 PM~8373620
> *Bad news everyone. One member decided to step out of the club. So were one member less.
> No longer an Artistic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAT HAPPEN HERE......N U GONNA PICK ME UP


----------



## Lil Spanks

5 Members: CHILLY WILLY,* mike acosta*, GrimReaper, lowforlife, lowrid3r
:0


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 23 2007, 05:35 PM~8373665
> *5 Members: CHILLY WILLY, mike acosta, GrimReaper, lowforlife, lowrid3r
> :0
> *


 :uh: WHO IS THAT


----------



## mike acosta

fuck it!!! im gonna save up and go to vegas...too bad my lady will most likely want to go...im gonna miss takin pics with hoochies with big chee chees :tears: :tears: :banghead:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 21 2007, 12:32 AM~8357555
> *this is mikes bike for people that dont know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mike acosta_@Jul 23 2007, 06:40 PM~8373701
> *fuck it!!! im gonna save up and go to vegas...too bad my lady  will most likely want to go...im gonna miss takin pics with hoochies with  big chee chees  :tears:  :tears:  :banghead:
> *


whens the baby dues daddy :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 20 2007, 11:32 PM~8357555
> *this is mikes bike for people that dont know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: SWEET


----------



## Lil Spanks

shoot if you want to see a clean bike........right thurrrrrr


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 23 2007, 04:32 PM~8373648
> *WAT HAPPEN HERE......N U GONNA PICK ME UP
> *


IDK what happened but nah I wouldnt be able to drive you there because I dont get my driver's license till the day after the show.


----------



## NaturalHighII

If and when Eric gets on....Did you send out the $$$?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

ill c bout a ride...is art going do we kno


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII+Jul 23 2007, 05:26 PM~8373620-->
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news everyone. One member decided to step out of the club. So were one member less.
> No longer an Artistic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> werd mk tell us wat happen to ur primo'?
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NaturalHighII_@Jul 23 2007, 05:46 PM~8373754
> *If and when Eric gets on....Did you send out the $$$?
> *


i send ya a pm y nada me dijiste guey


----------



## eric ramos

roger wtf happend? with mks fuken primo he was one of the best members we have rite at the moment im a get to the bottom of this shit


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 23 2007, 05:26 PM~8373620
> *Bad news everyone. One member decided to step out of the club. So were one member less.
> No longer an Artistic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAT?? damn they didnt even tell me that. they havent gave me my plaque back either. im guna c wuts the problem!! :dunno:


----------



## eric ramos

:worship: mkkk the mannnnnnnnnn


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

OKEY SO IT SUX I JUS LOST MY RIDE TO NATIONALS CAS MY SISTERS FRIEND JUS DIED IN A CAR ACCIDENT..SO I NEED A RIDE BADLY...


----------



## eric ramos

damnnnnnnnnnnnnn that sucksssssssssssss


----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## eric ramos

roger reed this dont ignore 
i send the money today 
expect it some time this week
dont ignore this shit fucker


----------



## OSO 805

sup zigz :nicoderm: :roflmao:


----------



## OSO 805

sup eric my babe doll


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 24 2007, 09:50 AM~8378839
> *sup zigz :nicoderm:  :roflmao:
> *


sup


----------



## Lil Spanks

anybody want to go..im going
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=315610&view=findpost&p=7132998


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 24 2007, 08:49 AM~8378834
> *roger reed this dont ignore
> i send the money today
> expect it some time this week
> dont ignore this shit fucker
> *


Ok fool,m I didnt ignore the last meesage you sent either. It was witht the title "320". ". I did reply but the sever probably crashed and didnt send it. So ok Ill be on the lookout


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by OSO 805+Jul 24 2007, 09:51 AM~8378846-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup eric my babe doll
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> que rollo pollo
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NaturalHighII_@Jul 24 2007, 12:54 PM~8380274
> *Ok fool,m I didnt ignore the last meesage you sent either. It was witht the title "320". ". I did reply but the sever probably crashed and didnt send it. So ok Ill be on the lookout
> *


now is 330 
and on ur way i just came form the post office 
n shi t
fuken ladys in the postofice are retared :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## eric ramos

OKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 24 2007, 02:19 PM~8380480
> *OKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK im gay
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

*ITS THAT TIME TO BE MAKING PLANS FOR VEGAS............WHO BE ROLLIN OUT THERE...ILL BE OUT THERE, I HAVENT BEEN THERE FOR TWO YEARS AND IM PLANING ON IT FOR MY BITHDAY WEEKEND TOO WITH OR WITHOUT A BIKE...ANYBODY ELSE........?????[/B]*


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: pussys huh artie


----------



## show-bound

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

y el dinnero Samuel?


----------



## OSO 805

:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 24 2007, 08:56 PM~8382887
> *y el dinnero Samuel?
> *


sent ya a pm foolio!


----------



## eric ramos

gracias


----------



## eric ramos

for oso


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 24 2007, 09:14 PM~8383088
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for oso
> *


took a pic with Admir


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

oso ey foo i want my disc brake or send me the cash foo.its beens months now


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 24 2007, 07:06 PM~8382999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


AHAH I KNOE MR CAPONE..
HE REAL COOL...
ALOT OF PARTYS I SEE HIM AT.. :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 24 2007, 07:20 PM~8383140
> *oso ey foo i want my disc brake or send me the cash foo.its beens months now
> *


ey fool give me your adress  .............................yea that vato perdy cool.......i was kicking it close to the end of the show :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

Y LAS BIKES DE LOMPOC? WE WANT TO SEE PROGRESO TU SABES GUEY


----------



## OSO 805

grasias eric :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

QUE?


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 24 2007, 07:42 PM~8383385
> *QUE?
> *


ill post tomaro :cheesy: :0


----------



## eric ramos

POR QUE NO AHORA?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 24 2007, 07:48 PM~8383438
> *ill post tomaro :cheesy:  :0
> *


oso so no on the frame or wut..
or how muc will u charge since u go tmy plaque already


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jul 24 2007, 07:52 PM~8383470
> *oso so no on the frame or wut..
> or how muc will u charge since u go tmy plaque already
> *


um first let me see some pics :biggrin: and ill see if i can do it :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

:wave:


----------



## OSO 805

:biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 24 2007, 10:53 PM~8384984
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


fukin nice foo..
did u see the frame i sent you..


----------



## OSO 805

yea i saw it................ ill dezine you a frame and see if you like it


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 24 2007, 11:00 PM~8385018
> *yea i saw it................ ill dezine you a frame and see if you like it
> *


but i like that 1..
it goes with my theme and everything.....


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 24 2007, 11:02 PM~8385025
> *:wave:
> *


watsup art...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jul 25 2007, 12:02 AM~8385029
> *watsup art...
> *


----------



## OSO 805

this fool beat me but ill show that fool was up................... :0


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 24 2007, 11:02 PM~8385031
> *
> *


hows the new and improved ultra violet


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 24 2007, 11:02 PM~8385025
> *:wave:
> *


 :cheesy: :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## eric ramos

clean fucker
wat about more about lompoc since ur the only one lil :biggrin:?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 24 2007, 11:05 PM~8385047
> *clean fucker
> wat about more about lompoc since ur the only one lil :biggrin:?
> *


hes santa barbara


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 25 2007, 12:03 AM~8385033
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this fool beat me but ill show that fool was up................... :0
> *


 :no: he placed third...his pops told me


----------



## eric ramos

harrys wet dream bike sucks


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 25 2007, 12:05 AM~8385047
> *i like to get butt rape by monkeys :cheesy: *


:uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jul 25 2007, 12:03 AM~8385037
> *hows the new and improved ultra violet
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

=:


> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 24 2007, 11:08 PM~8385061
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jul 24 2007, 11:05 PM~8385049
> *hes santa barbara
> *


same shit


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 24 2007, 11:09 PM~8385065
> *  :biggrin:
> *


so,im guessin its off the hook :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 24 2007, 11:09 PM~8385065
> *  :biggrin:
> *


yes sir ultravioletttttttttt


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 24 2007, 11:13 PM~8385100
> *yes sir ultravioletttttttttt
> *


fagget


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 24 2007, 11:05 PM~8385047
> *clean fucker
> wat about more about lompoc since ur the only one lil :biggrin:?
> *


ill show you tomaro :biggrin: havent taken pics  ill show you some frames im working on.....i got a 73 girls frame its coming out clean :biggrin: :0 
















im guna get some of thes :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 24 2007, 11:10 PM~8385076
> *same shit
> *


no :angry: lompoc ese get it straight :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 24 2007, 11:19 PM~8385128
> *no  :angry: lompoc ese get it straight :biggrin:
> *


lol
so wat u think foo about my design.
so i fnot i can stop askin


----------



## eric ramos

niec that u keepin that bike game alive fo i reallyk want to see monchis frame done i heard it cracked?


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## OSO 805

ill see.....................the only shit is how em i spose to cut that shit out


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 24 2007, 11:24 PM~8385160
> *niec that u keepin that bike game alive fo i reallyk want to see monchis frame done i heard it cracked?
> *


yea a lil some one droped it and it hit somthing on the way thats wat im thinking but that shit got fixed 3 weeks ago right now my painter is working on it tring to finish it :0  ..............that shit is guna have some faced shit :biggrin:  


























mor pics im bord


----------



## eric ramos

ncie nice faced parts are allways good :biggrin: 
y los otros guey?


----------



## eric ramos

urprimos came out clean u should tell artie to stripe that bitch no?


----------



## Lil Spanks

more pics


----------



## OSO 805

ther shit is coming along................trying to get every body with frames and shit.........on thersday i guna billed a turntable display for my cuz..........since i know how to do ulpolstery ............i did my cuzens seat,monchis,and my beach cruser


----------



## eric ramos

can u make big ass displays with biscutuck and mirros and sht?


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 24 2007, 11:39 PM~8385221
> *more pics
> *




























semon sounds like a good idea..........after its air brushed this weekenedwere taking it to get done.............art how much you charge to stripe and leaf??? :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 24 2007, 11:51 PM~8385263
> *can u make big ass displays with biscutuck and mirros and sht?
> *


im not ther yeat  im learning how to do that  my teacher has done some bad ass cars :biggrin: helped him a lil  ....................this is going to be the first time im going to do a turntable :biggrin: ...................ill take pics of me making it so you can see was up :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

who ur painter fo?
wat color monchis gettin?


----------



## eric ramos

i need a display fo 
sam is doing mine but i want to shop around no/??
8by8styles you kno big dog status hahahaha


----------



## OSO 805

ye thats true look around see wats best for you......................ey you still got the scissor lift???


----------



## OSO 805

im not shere wat coler hes geting................my painter is from hear he dont live far from my pad...........he dose good body work...


----------



## OSO 805

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

wat about paint jobs patterns n shit?

and damnnnnnnnn i just sold it like 1 day ago homie :tears: im sorrrrrrrryyyyy :tears:


----------



## OSO 805

was that fool selling eny thing elss...................you still got the twisted rims???


----------



## OSO 805

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

twisted rims the fans?
how much u offer ey simon i still gots them


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 25 2007, 09:53 AM~8387325
> *twisted rims the fans?
> how much u offer ey simon i still gots them
> *


you tell me how much you looking to get...............i dount like to offend people


----------



## eric ramos

damn nice work fuker just not felin the onewith the faced part on the front tube with chrome frame tu sabest cual but damn u gots to finish those bitches for next year que no?


----------



## eric ramos

90?
:biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 25 2007, 10:09 AM~8387441
> *90?
> :biggrin:
> *


cool i got to save up :biggrin:  ..................are they straight???


----------



## OSO 805

:0


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 25 2007, 10:34 AM~8387613
> *cool i got to save up :biggrin:   ..................are they straight???
> *


aver aver homie


----------



## OSO 805

:wave: :around: :werd: :loco:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 25 2007, 10:48 AM~8387734
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


nice n simple huh oso 
con engraving n some murals chingas a harrys wettdream


----------



## OSO 805

YOU GOT ENY THING ELSE FOR SALE??? :nicoderm:


----------



## eric ramos

ey roger another package ur way 
omars forks 
the shipping number is 
0304 3490 0001 2795 0212

show chrome bitccccchhhhhhh


----------



## eric ramos

not now but later on yes or im a make a cruser for me with some old shciwnn girl frame i got in the backyard tambien just a tank n some candy yandy paint?
but diamond will have lots of parts for sale cus lots is getitn replaced


----------



## OSO 805

yup im geting new rims,puting two mini pumps,engraving,pedals,crank,handalbars,engraved seat,all kinds of shit....................alfredo told me 2 bills to air brush my shit... :cheesy:  :nicoderm:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 25 2007, 11:43 AM~8388178
> *not now but later on yes or im a make a cruser for me with some old shciwnn girl frame i got in the backyard tambien just a tank n some candy yandy paint?
> but diamond will have lots of parts for sale cus lots is getitn replaced
> *


lots of sqwar twist???..............if so hit me up  :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

wich alfredo?
shitttttt boy we gots to be doing it big next yera no
? 
u going to phx next year ?


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 25 2007, 11:48 AM~8388207
> *lots of sqwar twist???..............if so hit me up   :biggrin:
> *


  double square fo


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 25 2007, 11:49 AM~8388217
> *wich alfredo?
> shitttttt boy we gots to be doing it big next yera no
> ?
> u going to phx next year ?
> *


the one that did socios and dannys...............mayby phx :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

neta 
freddy alfaro?
i want him to do my shit 
badlkyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy 2bills?
neta?
hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 
i gots to ggo with him fuck alberto hahaha


----------



## OSO 805

for the size of my tank...........i told him wat i wanted and he said its going to run around 200 to 300 maters wat you want  :nicoderm:


----------



## eric ramos

Raul estamated 500 for my hole bike well murals here n there bitches with diamondssss n chichis u kno hahahah


oh yea GRim aka Ruben saw ur shit on suckerfreelatino props my blind homie propsssssssssssss


----------



## OSO 805

new page bitches


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 25 2007, 12:16 PM~8388440
> *Raul estamated 500 for my hole bike well murals here n there bitches with diamondssss n chichis u kno hahahah
> oh yea GRim aka Ruben saw ur shit on suckerfreelatino props my blind homie propsssssssssssss
> *


me???.............................................suckerfreelatino???? :dunno:


----------



## OSO 805

:werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## eric ramos

no fo grimreaper he came out in suckerfreelatino on mtvtresssssss
new york chapter yo


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 25 2007, 12:28 PM~8388553
> *no fo grimreaper he came out in suckerfreelatino on mtvtresssssss
> new york chapter yo
> *


nice...............eny pics :0


----------



## eric ramos

yea some


----------



## eric ramos

add him up on myspace fo 
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendid=17831793


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 25 2007, 10:43 AM~8388178
> *not now but later on yes or im a make a cruser for me with some old shciwnn girl frame i got in the backyard tambien just a tank n some candy yandy paint?
> but diamond will have lots of parts for sale cus lots is getitn replaced
> *


What part are you gonna have for sale homie?


----------



## GrimReaper

thats wats up eric wat parts u got 4 sale
oso frames look tight how much u charge


----------



## eric ramos

no parts for sale yet!!!!!!!!! maybe till novmber or december ok homies


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 25 2007, 11:48 AM~8387734
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im loving this bike


----------



## eric ramos

hoddddddy artieeeee


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 25 2007, 09:57 PM~8392419
> *hoddddddy artieeeee
> *


 :loco:


----------



## eric ramos

howdie?
wat evers u dumbass 
:rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 25 2007, 10:07 PM~8392534
> *howdie?
> wat evers u dumbass
> :rofl:
> *


 :loco: :werd:


----------



## eric ramos

all u think i want to zoom zoom in ur boom boom


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 25 2007, 08:26 PM~8392066
> *im loving this bike
> *


thanks :biggrin: ...................ey babboso you shit is going out tomaro in the morning :biggrin: ..........................im sending you a crome one since it took so long for me to send it  .....................my bad ese i was laging it :happysad: ...................grim it maters wat you want  :cheesy:


----------



## OSO 805

ey i almost got bit by a fucken snake when i was taking the pics.............my next door nabor said it was posinis mother fuck almost got my leg...........it was hiding next to my grill........ :angry: :around:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 25 2007, 10:18 PM~8392658
> *all u think i want to zoom zoom in ur boom boom
> *


 :loco: :loco: :werd:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 25 2007, 10:47 PM~8392989
> *ey i almost got bit by  fucken ERIC when i was taking the pics.............my next door nabor said it was posinis mother fuck almost got my dick...........eric was hiding next to my grill........ :angry:  :around:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 25 2007, 10:13 PM~8393221
> *:uh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

stupid ass art them pics in the moring pendejo?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 25 2007, 11:16 PM~8393254
> *stupid ass art them pics in the moring pendejo?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## OSO 805

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nicoderm:


----------



## eric ramos

:twak:


----------



## OSO 805

art you sold the handlebars???


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 25 2007, 10:26 PM~8393332
> *art you sold the handlebars???
> *


PROUD SPONCER OF..Sic713 Kustoms (832)- 372- 0874 CANDIES, FLAKES, PINSIPING, LEAFING, CUSTOM PARTS


:nono: :nono: :nono: :scrutinize: :nono: :nono:


----------



## eric ramos

i still keep it cus u cook with me darks


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 25 2007, 10:42 PM~8393440
> *i still keep it cus u cook with me darks
> *


cause i cook?? wtf..
naw u cool to have it, but oso needs to take it off..


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 25 2007, 11:19 PM~8393612
> *cause i cook?? wtf..
> naw u cool to have it, but oso needs to take it off..
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 25 2007, 09:42 PM~8392930
> *thanks :biggrin: ...................ey babboso you shit is going out tomaro in the morning :biggrin: ..........................im sending you a crome one since it took so long for me to send it  .....................my bad ese i was laging it :happysad: ...................grim it maters wat you want   :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 25 2007, 11:19 PM~8393612
> *cause i cook?? wtf..
> naw u cool to have it, but oso needs to take it off..
> *


cool niga i was halfasleep wen i typed this last nite


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 25 2007, 10:26 PM~8393332
> *art you sold the handlebars???
> *


 :biggrin: i got them :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 26 2007, 10:11 AM~8396040
> *:biggrin:  i got them up my ass and they hurting me
> *


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 26 2007, 10:11 AM~8396040
> *:biggrin:  i got them :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you still got the twisted goosneck??? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 26 2007, 08:53 AM~8395416
> *:happysad:
> *


if i get alot of work from you.. then we can talk..


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 26 2007, 09:58 AM~8395873
> *:biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:
> *


sent it to day


----------



## eric ramos

were and how much?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 26 2007, 11:52 AM~8396816
> *you still got the twisted goosneck??? :biggrin:
> *


  .........but i got my own :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

u suck 
u did not pm me back


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

didnt get one


----------



## eric ramos

i dont care fo
the one i said ur skirt design
and the forks to go with it


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 26 2007, 01:54 PM~8397832
> *were and how much?
> *


to my babe dolls baboso house................for free :biggrin: :0


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

wtf why am i involved...n yea eric i said i like them....go to the tnt topic..those parts will match real good with arties handlebars....last page...so u send out the disc brake yet...n hit me up wit a pm i need t o talk to u bout sum work im gonna need done


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 26 2007, 02:07 PM~8397943
> *i dont care fo
> the one i said ur skirt design
> and the forks to go with it
> *


you got eny more??? i need some :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by OSO 805+Jul 26 2007, 02:08 PM~8397959-->
> 
> 
> 
> to my babe dolls baboso house................for free :biggrin:  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> y para mi?
> <!--QuoteBegin-BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 26 2007, 02:11 PM~8397991
> *wtf why am i involved...n yea eric i said i like them....go to the tnt topic..those parts will match real good with arties handlebars....last page...so u send out the disc brake yet...n hit me up wit a pm i need t o talk to u bout sum work im gonna need done
> *


link them pendejo i dont go to tnt topic no more


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 26 2007, 02:12 PM~8398004
> *y para mi?
> 
> link them pendejo i dont go to tnt topic no more
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=307283&st=1360


----------



## eric ramos

yea they would match 
how much tho?


----------



## OSO 805

i got a nuther one ill trade you sumthing for it...............it was free for baboso cuz he paid for part of my display.......


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 26 2007, 02:16 PM~8398053
> *yea they would match
> how much tho?
> *


getting a deal...for fork,steeringwheel,sissybar,fenderbraces,n i forgot the price


----------



## eric ramos

pm me the price 

y oso i think i got some shit 
but i dont kno 
weill they go on my twisted fantacies tho?


----------



## 817Lowrider

What it dew fam.


----------



## eric ramos

sup my niga hows deep brown?


----------



## OSO 805

you bought tonyo parts???................the fork.........he had those shits at SD


----------



## eric ramos

hes going ot buy them
and wat u want for a trade fuker a fair trade?
i aint got much to offer


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

yea just cloed the deal last nyte...the fork and all.........yea i kno he has those up there....n since kno one bought it im getting them


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 26 2007, 04:27 PM~8398183
> *sup my niga hows deep brown?
> *


on and poppin


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

eric i really dnt rember the price...ill probly talk to tony agin to nyte to talk sum more bout the parts


----------



## eric ramos

finaly thee artistics is workin on they bikes :rofl: ur next arite its almost time you kno ultravolet has come out soon or later


----------



## eric ramos

les then 400?
victor?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 26 2007, 02:38 PM~8398276
> *les then 400?
> victor?
> *


 :uh: im paying 500


----------



## eric ramos

fork sisy bar sterrin wheel and wat alse?
puto 
wen u gettin them hoe ass


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

na im jk im not paying 500...idk wat i was paying...fork,sissybar,steeringwheel,n fenderbraces.....
wen i get the final pics of steeringwheel,fenderbraces...thats wen im sending thge money


----------



## eric ramos

they still not done 
and how many fender braces is it 6?


----------



## OSO 805

eric do you have a down crown???or wat u have to trade???


----------



## eric ramos

hmmmmmmmmmm 
some schwinn shit
oh i have a speedo
just needs chrome


----------



## OSO 805

ill trade for the speedo :biggrin: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## eric ramos

ora wen i get feria wat kind of chrome is that chit?
and wat is with it


----------



## NaturalHighII

was up everyone. ey oso, that bikes looking pretty good. dam i havent even done chit to mine. im still stuck on buying a car. this time its a lexus though with dubs and everything. Its fucking clean, in an out. only $4500. Waiting for the 1st to come around so i can go pick it up, unless i sell my other car.


----------



## eric ramos

shit lexus?
big ballllllla shit that chuky cheses is gettin ya good feria i can see


----------



## NaturalHighII

Im doing alright, this is whay I havent done much with the bike. I got the feria but I need a cool car. When you roll in LA you gotta roll in style, know what I mean. I got a couple G's under my name right name, just letting it stack you know


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 26 2007, 03:04 PM~8398534
> *ora wen i get feria wat kind of chrome is that chit?
> and wat is with it
> *


ey but it dousent have crome  ....................it comes with disk and brake  let me know if you still want it


----------



## eric ramos

is it atlest aluminum i an always replate that bitch and sent it to engrave


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 26 2007, 03:12 PM~8398608
> *Im doing alright, this is whay I havent done much with the bike. I got the feria but I need a cool car. When you roll in LA you gotta roll in style, know what I mean. I got a couple G's under my name right name, just letting it stack you know
> *


thanks :biggrin: trying to get my shit done :nicoderm: .........ey how much you pay for your trike kit???


----------



## NaturalHighII

I payed $120


----------



## eric ramos

hit up bones hes hook it ups you kno


----------



## NaturalHighII

Hey you guys, *BIG PROBLEM* with the shirts. I was sorting them out to whos shirts is going to who, and I realized all of them are like this.

As we speak I made a couple calls to try and correct this problem, but have not got a reply. Ill let you guys now what happens
This applies to those out of Cali


----------



## OSO 805

hears the diskbrake...........and look at this home made engraving :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

Double Post


----------



## NaturalHighII

Engraving looks tight


----------



## OSO 805

can some one make this pic smaller........


----------



## eric ramos

thats the only design u can get ?


----------



## NaturalHighII

Eric did you see about the shirts? If not go to last page and take a look


----------



## eric ramos

the letting kills that one 
did u do with a darmel?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

whos disc brake is that...weres a pic of my dsc brake...eric how much for that speedo


----------



## eric ramos

i aint so cal :rof: fix that shit fo 
i need them for augest


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

u going to the legions show roger...take my shirt


----------



## eric ramos

victor speedo is traded with oso wen i get feria


----------



## eric ramos

how do u moun the diskbreak?


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 26 2007, 02:38 PM~8398833
> *i aint so cal :rof: fix that shit fo
> i need them for augest
> *


I know fool, I called a couple people to try and fix it pero I havent got a reply.

And Vic, I still dont know yet wether Imma go or not.


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 26 2007, 03:37 PM~8398821
> *whos disc brake is that...weres a pic of my dsc brake...eric how much for that speedo
> *


yours is the crome one fool :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 26 2007, 03:41 PM~8398862
> *I know fool, I called a couple people to try and fix it pero I havent got a reply.
> 
> And Vic, I still dont know yet wether Imma go or not.
> *


well let me kno...so we can meet up n kick it...n so i can get my shirt

oso i dnt see chrome one...n i heard sumthing about drilling holes into the rims eric for the disc brakes...ask art bout those


----------



## eric ramos

oso como pones el disk brake on a rim?


----------



## eric ramos

crazy shit about the shirs :rofl:


----------



## NaturalHighII

When I ordered them I htought they were gonna say Bike Club thats why I didnt trip about it.


----------



## OSO 805

go a few pages back and youll see it :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

wats a few pages homie


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 26 2007, 03:45 PM~8398914
> *oso como pones el disk brake on a rim?
> *


my rims alredy had the holes so i just bolt it on :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

ya se wtf is 2 pages back?


----------



## NaturalHighII

Oso, is it this one


----------



## eric ramos

hmmmmmm shit my dont have holes fuck


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 26 2007, 03:54 PM~8399013
> *Oso, is it this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 is it a complete disc brake


----------



## OSO 805

http://www.layitlow.cc/images/013/disk%20brake.jpg


----------



## NaturalHighII

Hey can everyone go to chat real quick I got to ask yall something again


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 26 2007, 03:54 PM~8399013
> *Oso, is it this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea its it :biggrin: .........its the same as erics ...........baboso


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, show-bound
sup fool.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 26 2007, 07:40 PM~8399864
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: juangotti, show-bound
> sup fool.
> *


was trying to figure out the last post..lol

never the mind...ment same....not SAM..lol


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 26 2007, 07:40 PM~8399864
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: juangotti, show-bound
> sup fool.
> *


whats good with the frame...i might be making another trip to dallas this sunday or monday!

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 26 2007, 07:40 PM~8399871
> *was trying to figure out the last post..lol
> 
> never the mind...ment same....not SAM..lol
> *


  O.K. LOL


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 26 2007, 07:43 PM~8399888
> *whats good with the frame...i might be making another trip to dallas this sunday or monday!
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


hit and run!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 26 2007, 07:47 PM~8399915
> *hit and run!
> *


Already i get my frame soon. Man 
Hit me up if/when you get here.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 26 2007, 07:49 PM~8399938
> *Already i get my frame soon. Man
> Hit me up if/when you get here.
> *


its going to be real fast..unles i stay a day over...

My girl and my boy are going to new york, so i got to take them to the airport!


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

sam how much to do a candy paint job

wit 
tangerine....red...n white

wit sum murals...or ui dnt o that...


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 26 2007, 08:51 PM~8399946
> *its going to be real fast..unles i stay a day over...
> 
> My girl and my boy are going to new york, so i got to take them to the airport!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :around: :around: :werd: :werd:


----------



## eric ramos

:wave:


----------



## CE 707

if I buy a bike from the flea market can I join your club :biggrin: jk


----------



## eric ramos

:uh: why u say that


----------



## CE 707

just kiding


----------



## eric ramos

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 26 2007, 09:04 PM~8401207
> *i love to wacth my sister get banged by Art while i masterbate
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

:barf:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 26 2007, 05:40 PM~8399871
> *was trying to figure out the last post..lol
> 
> never the mind...ment same....not SAM..lol
> *


tipe to fast................we'v never talked was up im oso :nicoderm: i heard you get down when you paint  how much you charge homie ...............you do patterns and shit??? :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

ey u fools no if you can crome coper piping?????


----------



## OSO 805

ey baboso you selling mini pumps i need 2???


----------



## eric ramos

huh?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 26 2007, 09:17 PM~8401980
> *ey baboso you selling mini pumps i need 2???
> *


yea i still got them


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 26 2007, 09:24 PM~8402064
> *yea i still got them
> *


how much??? :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

any trades


----------



## OSO 805

wat u looking to get???


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

parts.....frame work...paint...wat u willing to do for these pumps


----------



## OSO 805

semon frame work???


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 26 2007, 11:13 PM~8401935
> *tipe to fast................we'v never talked was up im oso :nicoderm: i heard you get down when you paint  how much you charge homie ...............you do patterns and shit??? :biggrin:
> *



ask about the club deal..most keep it hush!

pm me for the details...keep your mula on the parts!


----------



## show-bound

Albacrazy going to be in the house with RAZA DEEP!


Eric going to be thier or what!!


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC

wats up :wave:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by THE_EMPIRE_SAC_@Jul 27 2007, 02:53 AM~8403693
> *wats up :wave:
> *


 :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

:wave: :wave: :wave: 






SUP ARTISTICS


----------



## OSO 805

ey eric alberto mulest number..........[559]635-1895


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Jul 27 2007, 08:54 AM~8404824
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> SUP ARTISTICS
> *


was up homie


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

ya.


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 27 2007, 02:48 AM~8403685
> *ask about the club deal..most keep it hush!
> 
> pm me for the details...keep your mula on the parts!
> *


 :biggrin: nice


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 26 2007, 10:18 PM~8401988
> *I LOVE WACTHING MY MOM AND DAD MAKE BABYS
> *


 :barf: :burn:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

whos going to this show..


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 27 2007, 02:50 AM~8403689
> *Albacrazy going to be in the house with RAZA DEEP!
> Eric going to be thier or what!!
> *


i dont kno did not make prereg i need to see if thers till registrations


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jul 27 2007, 11:04 AM~8405373
> *whos going to this show..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i am


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 27 2007, 11:08 AM~8405413
> *my daddy touched me
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 27 2007, 10:12 AM~8405459
> *i am
> *


im gonna try my hardest to go im gettin my other bike painted already so im gonna try to go... :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

damn nigasssssssssss 
ultraviolettttttttttttt?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jul 27 2007, 11:04 AM~8405373
> *whos going to this show..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i am and both chaps of the car club are going..were going to be big....im getting my pops ride reday for that show


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 27 2007, 11:15 AM~8405486
> *damn i love nigasssssssssss
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## OSO 805

dam you chilly willy


----------



## Lil Spanks

whatttt :0


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

true love.....
lol


----------



## OSO 805

dam 144 fans for 16 cost 3bills


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jul 27 2007, 11:21 AM~8405542
> *true love.....
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u knowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 27 2007, 11:23 AM~8405555
> *dam 144 fans for 16 cost 3bills
> *


from who???


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jul 27 2007, 10:21 AM~8405542
> *true love.....
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh semon :ugh: :around: :scrutinize:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 27 2007, 10:25 AM~8405579
> *oh semon :ugh:  :around:  :scrutinize:
> *


hahaha


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 27 2007, 10:24 AM~8405572
> *from who???
> *


are sponcer


----------



## OSO 805

new page bitches


----------



## Lil Spanks

from whooooooooo


----------



## eric ramos

tell bone ur club member?
maybe for 270???????


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 27 2007, 11:29 AM~8405612
> *tell bone ur club member?
> maybe for 270???????
> *


i hate you eric :angry:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 27 2007, 10:29 AM~8405612
> *tell bone ur club member?
> maybe for 270???????
> *


i did when i called him  but i dount think he neww hoow i was


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Jul 27 2007, 10:30 AM~8405619-->
> 
> 
> 
> i hate you eric :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :tears: why do u hate me
> <!--QuoteBegin-OSO 805_@Jul 27 2007, 10:32 AM~8405634
> *i did when i called him   but i dount think he neww hoow i was
> *


hahahhah that sucks


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 27 2007, 11:34 AM~8405643
> *:tears: why do u hate me
> 
> hahahhah that sucks
> *


you never call me :angry:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 27 2007, 10:34 AM~8405645
> *you never call me :angry:
> *


well ui out gotta go to work and do some bitchass 24's
they always a pain in the ass... :angry:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 27 2007, 10:34 AM~8405645
> *you never call me :angry:
> *


haaaaa


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jul 27 2007, 11:36 AM~8405660
> *well ui  out gotta go to work and do some bitchass 24's
> they always a pain in the ass... :angry:
> *


there easy


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 27 2007, 10:34 AM~8405645
> *you never call me :angry:
> *


i asked for u phone and i call up ur old one and u got no minutes or some shit hahaha u cheap fucker 
get a job hippie


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 27 2007, 10:38 AM~8405672
> *there easy
> *


na the machine fuks up alot so i have to do them by hand...
but i use omne of those cats that lift the cars so it aplies pressure hile i put the tire on


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jul 27 2007, 11:39 AM~8405678
> *na the machine fuks up alot so i have to do them by hand...
> but i use omne of those cats that lift the cars so it aplies pressure hile i put the tire on
> *


the sell new machines built to do wheels that big


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 27 2007, 11:39 AM~8405675
> *i asked for u phone and i call up ur old one and u got no minutes or some shit hahaha u cheap fucker
> get a job hippie
> *


fuck you i hate you :angry: :tears:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 27 2007, 10:42 AM~8405693
> *the sell new machines built to do wheels that big
> *


yea my booss barley ordered a new one cas it barley started actin up..
but watever i get paid more for doin it by hand.. :biggrin: 
well im outs..


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 27 2007, 11:39 AM~8405675
> *i asked for u phone and i call up ur old one and u got no minutes or some shit hahaha u cheap fucker
> get a job hippie
> *


where you at ****** :angry: calling you out


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Jul 27 2007, 10:43 AM~8405698-->
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you i hate you :angry: :tears:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 27 2007, 10:49 AM~8405735
> *where you at ****** :angry: calling you out
> *


*

DGS*  ART I CANT BE MAD AT YOU UR LIKE A HORNY UNCLE OF MINE


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 27 2007, 11:50 AM~8405746
> *
> 
> DGS  ART I CANT BE MAD AT YOU UR LIKE A HORNY UNCLE OF MINE
> *


i know  pm sent


----------



## eric ramos

I HAVENT GOTTEN IT FO


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 27 2007, 11:53 AM~8405774
> *I HAVENT GOTTEN IT FO
> *


ur mom


----------



## 817Lowrider

wut it dew


----------



## eric ramos

ur father


----------



## NaturalHighII

Was up ppl 

Artie whats DGS?

And Art call Hector, hes been wanting to talk to you


----------



## eric ramos

dgsssssssss
and wat id dew juannnnnnn


----------



## NaturalHighII

Dam its lonely in here


----------



## GrimReaper

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## eric ramos

nalgassssssss :wave:


----------



## GrimReaper

ey roger how much to get the disk or the brakes chromed


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 27 2007, 12:08 PM~8405413
> *i dont kno did not make prereg i need to see if thers till registrations
> *



I'll be there just in attendance!!


----------



## eric ramos

damn 
call them up man
i dont see the topic no more


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 27 2007, 11:26 PM~8407127
> *nalgassssssss :wave:
> *








































:biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

seen better porn


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jul 27 2007, 12:28 PM~8407156
> *ey roger how much to get the disk or the brakes chromed
> *


ABout $20 for the disc


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

local meaning LA, ORANGE COUNTY, LOMPAC, RIVERSIDE

who is goin to the legions show this weekend need to kno ASAP...i mean ryte this minute foos


----------



## 817Lowrider

Wut it dew.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

nm nm n u


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 27 2007, 07:29 PM~8408938
> *nm nm n u
> *


Just got my frame in :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 27 2007, 03:10 PM~8407520
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


tonys the man :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 27 2007, 01:19 PM~8406429
> *Was up ppl
> 
> Artie whats DGS?
> 
> And Art call Hector, hes been wanting to talk to you
> *


 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

i want to take a sledgehammer to erics frame and jb weld it. :cheesy: 

and get a car to run over the fantacys and spray neon green krilon on them. and put them on your fukin front step to burn. :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

na i rather stomp your fiberglass fenders and use the broken pieces to scrach your frame. after that ima take a rusty nail and carve bitch on your tank.

to finish it pour battery acid on it and watch your paint bubble up and burn.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

sorry eric had to realese my anger on someone.


----------



## GrimReaper

MY FUKIN IGUANA DIED 2DAY


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jul 27 2007, 07:22 PM~8410168
> *MY FUKIN IGUANA DIED 2DAY
> *


what you do to it?


----------



## GrimReaper

nuttin when to feed it and he wasnt runin away so i picked him up n he was dead but at like 4,00 he was playin around


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jul 27 2007, 07:43 PM~8410283
> *nuttin when to feed it and he wasnt runin away so i picked him up n he was dead but at like 4,00 he was playin around
> *


rip iguana homie.  :angel:


----------



## GrimReaper

:thumbsup: 



RIP IGGY :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jul 27 2007, 08:27 PM~8410605
> *:thumbsup:
> RIP IGGY :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


get that foo muraled on your tank. :0


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:0


> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jul 27 2007, 08:22 PM~8410168
> *MY FUKIN IGUANA DIED 2DAY
> *


 :cheesy: THATS GAY
RIP IN PEACE TO THE YOUGEST ARTISTIC MEMBER


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jul 27 2007, 08:22 PM~8410168
> *MY FUKIN IGUANA DIED 2DAY
> *


damn that sucks ball on another note the simpsons movie is bad ass :worship:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 27 2007, 10:56 PM~8411164
> *damn that sucks ball on another note the simpsons movie is bad ass :worship:
> *


haaahaaa ........................it was :biggrin: ..............the part thay dare echother :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

hahah i kno shittttt
na the part were the dgos atack his ass and the part were i dont kno itts just a blur rite now haha


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 27 2007, 10:47 PM~8411122
> *:0
> :cheesy: THATS GAY
> RIP IN PEACE TO THE YOUGEST ARTISTIC MEMBER
> *


ey so was up.........pumps for frame work :dunno: :nicoderm: ......................ey grim ill pm u the drawing of your frame tomaro :cheesy:  hope you like it hno: hno: hno:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

one pump for skirts...two for skirts n fenders.....dammm yea that movie wa bomb....my best part was wen the busy driver was hitting the bong...tok it up


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 27 2007, 11:06 PM~8411217
> *hahah i kno shittttt
> na the part were the dgos atack his ass and the part were i dont kno itts just a blur rite now haha
> *


homer dumps the shit in the lake :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 27 2007, 11:09 PM~8411230
> *one pump for skirts...two for skirts n fenders.....dammm yea that movie wa bomb....my best part was wen the busy driver was hitting the bong...tok it up
> *


you got a tank???.................ey you still have the twisted pump holder???


----------



## OSO 805

ey baboso you selling the bars or wat????cuz that fool from romans is always asking you???


----------



## OSO 805

everybody to chat i need to something...............


----------



## eric ramos

lets go


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

he looks like a broke ass sexchual chokalat.


----------



## eric ramos

all u thikn is that i want to zoom zoom in ur boom boom why do u have to be like this


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 28 2007, 01:24 AM~8411320
> *everybody to chat i need to something...............
> *


I missed it,what did he have to say?


----------



## GrimReaper

me 2


----------



## eric ramos

bunch of bullshit
laters fukers im outs to wet n wild waterworld yo 
swim like a dolphin for the hole day n shit


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 28 2007, 09:46 AM~8412592
> *bunch of bullshit
> laters fukers im outs to wet n wild waterworld yo
> swim like a dolphin for the hole day n shit
> *


Look at some underage d-n-$-$-y for me :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

*IF ANY MEMBERS TRY TO START SHIT OR IS STARTING SHIT WITH OTHER CLUBS OR ANYTHING IS GETTING KICKED OUT PERIOD NO IFS, ANDS, BUTTS ABOUT IT..BECUASE I HAVE TO HEAR IT WHEN I GO TO THE SHOWS LIKE A SHOW THAT JUST PAST...I KNOW A COUPLE OF PEOPLE THAT ARE DOING IT AND I MIGHT HAVE TO COME BACK AND DO ALOT OF CHANGES LIKE KICK THEM OUT.SO IF YOU WANT TO STAY IN THE CLUB I SUGGEST YOU STOP IT, CUZ IF I GO TO VEGAS OR ANY SHOWS COMING UP AND I GET FRONTED BY ANOTHER CLUB ABOUT THE MEMBERS TALKING SHIT.....YOUR OUT PERIOD...IM TIRED OF THIS BULLSHIT....IF I HAVE TOO...... I WILL CLOSE THE CLUB DOWN AND ILL SELECT A FEW TO SHOW WITH ME.......OR MAYBE NONE...OR ONLY THE HARDCORE MEMBER THAT DONT TALK SHIT.........IF YOU GOT PROB. PM ME IM GETTING TIRED OF THIS CRAP.*


----------



## GrimReaper

roger wats up wit the shirts


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 27 2007, 10:49 PM~8411439
> *all u thikn is that i want to zoom zoom in ur boom boom why do u have to be like this
> *


meh.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 28 2007, 12:45 AM~8411414
> *im a fat ass, broke ass sexchual chokalat.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:yes:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 28 2007, 10:41 AM~8413481
> *IF ANY MEMBERS TRY TO START SHIT OR IS STARTING SHIT WITH OTHER CLUBS OR ANYTHING IS GETTING KICKED OUT PERIOD NO IFS, ANDS, BUTTS ABOUT IT..BECUASE I HAVE TO HEAR IT WHEN I GO TO THE SHOWS LIKE A SHOW THAT JUST PAST...I KNOW A COUPLE OF PEOPLE THAT ARE DOING IT AND I MIGHT HAVE TO COME BACK AND DO ALOT OF CHANGES LIKE KICK THEM OUT.SO IF YOU WANT TO STAY IN THE CLUB I SUGGEST YOU STOP IT, CUZ IF I GO TO VEGAS OR ANY SHOWS COMING UP AND I GET FRONTED BY ANOTHER CLUB ABOUT THE MEMBERS TALKING SHIT.....YOUR OUT PERIOD...IM TIRED OF THIS BULLSHIT....IF I HAVE TOO...... I WILL CLOSE THE CLUB DOWN AND ILL SELECT A FEW TO SHOW WITH ME.......OR MAYBE NONE...OR ONLY THE HARDCORE MEMBER THAT DONT TALK SHIT.........IF YOU GOT PROB. PM ME IM GETTING TIRED OF THIS CRAP.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 28 2007, 12:41 PM~8413481
> *IF ANY MEMBERS TRY TO START SHIT OR IS STARTING SHIT WITH OTHER CLUBS OR ANYTHING IS GETTING KICKED OUT PERIOD NO IFS, ANDS, BUTTS ABOUT IT..BECUASE I HAVE TO HEAR IT WHEN I GO TO THE SHOWS LIKE A SHOW THAT JUST PAST...I KNOW A COUPLE OF PEOPLE THAT ARE DOING IT AND I MIGHT HAVE TO COME BACK AND DO ALOT OF CHANGES LIKE KICK THEM OUT.SO IF YOU WANT TO STAY IN THE CLUB I SUGGEST YOU STOP IT, CUZ IF I GO TO VEGAS OR ANY SHOWS COMING UP AND I GET FRONTED BY ANOTHER CLUB ABOUT THE MEMBERS TALKING SHIT.....YOUR OUT PERIOD...IM TIRED OF THIS BULLSHIT....IF I HAVE TOO...... I WILL CLOSE THE CLUB DOWN AND ILL SELECT A FEW TO SHOW WITH ME.......OR MAYBE NONE...OR ONLY THE HARDCORE MEMBER THAT DONT TALK SHIT.........IF YOU GOT PROB. PM ME IM GETTING TIRED OF THIS CRAP.
> *


DAYMN!!!!!!


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 28 2007, 11:51 AM~8413777
> *DAYMN!!!!!!
> *


i told you not to be taking shit :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 28 2007, 02:01 PM~8413830
> *i told you not to be taking shit :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Wasnt me I swear... :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 28 2007, 12:42 PM~8413982
> *Wasnt me I swear... :ugh: :bigrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nicoderm:was up fool hno: :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 28 2007, 02:54 PM~8414031
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nicoderm:was up fool hno:  :scrutinize:
> *


chillen bout to go get some grub :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 28 2007, 12:56 PM~8414038
> *chillen bout to go get some grub :biggrin:
> *


nice :biggrin: me to im about to go to a party :0 :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 28 2007, 12:41 PM~8413481
> *IF ANY MEMBERS TRY TO START SHIT OR IS STARTING SHIT WITH OTHER CLUBS OR ANYTHING IS GETTING KICKED OUT PERIOD NO IFS, ANDS, BUTTS ABOUT IT..BECUASE I HAVE TO HEAR IT WHEN I GO TO THE SHOWS LIKE A SHOW THAT JUST PAST...I KNOW A COUPLE OF PEOPLE THAT ARE DOING IT AND I MIGHT HAVE TO COME BACK AND DO ALOT OF CHANGES LIKE KICK THEM OUT.SO IF YOU WANT TO STAY IN THE CLUB I SUGGEST YOU STOP IT, CUZ IF I GO TO VEGAS OR ANY SHOWS COMING UP AND I GET FRONTED BY ANOTHER CLUB ABOUT THE MEMBERS TALKING SHIT.....YOUR OUT PERIOD...IM TIRED OF THIS BULLSHIT....IF I HAVE TOO...... I WILL CLOSE THE CLUB DOWN AND ILL SELECT A FEW TO SHOW WITH ME.......OR MAYBE NONE...OR ONLY THE HARDCORE MEMBER THAT DONT TALK SHIT.........IF YOU GOT PROB. PM ME IM GETTING TIRED OF THIS CRAP.
> *



loud and clear!


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 28 2007, 10:41 AM~8413481
> *IF ANY MEMBERS TRY TO START SHIT OR IS STARTING SHIT WITH OTHER CLUBS OR ANYTHING IS GETTING KICKED OUT PERIOD NO IFS, ANDS, BUTTS ABOUT IT..BECUASE I HAVE TO HEAR IT WHEN I GO TO THE SHOWS LIKE A SHOW THAT JUST PAST...I KNOW A COUPLE OF PEOPLE THAT ARE DOING IT AND I MIGHT HAVE TO COME BACK AND DO ALOT OF CHANGES LIKE KICK THEM OUT.SO IF YOU WANT TO STAY IN THE CLUB I SUGGEST YOU STOP IT, CUZ IF I GO TO VEGAS OR ANY SHOWS COMING UP AND I GET FRONTED BY ANOTHER CLUB ABOUT THE MEMBERS TALKING SHIT.....YOUR OUT PERIOD...IM TIRED OF THIS BULLSHIT....IF I HAVE TOO...... I WILL CLOSE THE CLUB DOWN AND ILL SELECT A FEW TO SHOW WITH ME.......OR MAYBE NONE...OR ONLY THE HARDCORE MEMBER THAT DONT TALK SHIT.........IF YOU GOT PROB. PM ME IM GETTING TIRED OF THIS CRAP.
> *


 hno: :around: hno: :around: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## GrimReaper

eric i found a pix of u n victor on google


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jul 28 2007, 03:59 PM~8414827
> *eric i found a pix of u n victor on google
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammm it eric i told u not to post that shit up bitch


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 28 2007, 03:20 PM~8414127
> *loud and clear!
> *


You ready to put some work in :0 :0


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 1 2006, 11:00 PM~6090033
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whose car is this? I had copied the page and put it in my folder next to a bunch of 73s. The copy is from the original magazine.


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 28 2007, 10:41 AM~8413481
> *IF ANY MEMBERS TRY TO START SHIT OR IS STARTING SHIT WITH OTHER CLUBS OR ANYTHING IS GETTING KICKED OUT PERIOD NO IFS, ANDS, BUTTS ABOUT IT..BECUASE I HAVE TO HEAR IT WHEN I GO TO THE SHOWS LIKE A SHOW THAT JUST PAST...I KNOW A COUPLE OF PEOPLE THAT ARE DOING IT AND I MIGHT HAVE TO COME BACK AND DO ALOT OF CHANGES LIKE KICK THEM OUT.SO IF YOU WANT TO STAY IN THE CLUB I SUGGEST YOU STOP IT, CUZ IF I GO TO VEGAS OR ANY SHOWS COMING UP AND I GET FRONTED BY ANOTHER CLUB ABOUT THE MEMBERS TALKING SHIT.....YOUR OUT PERIOD...IM TIRED OF THIS BULLSHIT....IF I HAVE TOO...... I WILL CLOSE THE CLUB DOWN AND ILL SELECT A FEW TO SHOW WITH ME.......OR MAYBE NONE...OR ONLY THE HARDCORE MEMBER THAT DONT TALK SHIT.........IF YOU GOT PROB. PM ME IM GETTING TIRED OF THIS CRAP.
> *


----------



## eric ramos

art u kno it aint me :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 28 2007, 09:07 PM~8415664
> *art u kno it aint me :biggrin:
> *


Mentiroso.


----------



## eric ramos

phssssssss love u to


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 28 2007, 09:12 PM~8415688
> *phssssssss love u to
> *


no joto guey!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 28 2007, 08:18 AM~8412727
> *Look at some underage d-n-$-$-y for me :biggrin:
> *


shittttt there was every were kutes fine ones sluts all of them 
oooooooo but i cant touch none  a man can only dream i ges.........


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 28 2007, 09:19 PM~8415719
> *shittttt there was every were kutes fine ones sluts all of them
> oooooooo but i cant touch none  a man can only dream i ges.........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
the words of Michael Jackson
"just beat it"


----------



## eric ramos

:nono: na i gots 2 quit that


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 28 2007, 10:41 AM~8413481
> *IF ANY MEMBERS TRY TO START SHIT OR IS STARTING SHIT WITH OTHER CLUBS OR ANYTHING IS GETTING KICKED OUT PERIOD NO IFS, ANDS, BUTTS ABOUT IT..BECUASE I HAVE TO HEAR IT WHEN I GO TO THE SHOWS LIKE A SHOW THAT JUST PAST...I KNOW A COUPLE OF PEOPLE THAT ARE DOING IT AND I MIGHT HAVE TO COME BACK AND DO ALOT OF CHANGES LIKE KICK THEM OUT.SO IF YOU WANT TO STAY IN THE CLUB I SUGGEST YOU STOP IT, CUZ IF I GO TO VEGAS OR ANY SHOWS COMING UP AND I GET FRONTED BY ANOTHER CLUB ABOUT THE MEMBERS TALKING SHIT.....YOUR OUT PERIOD...IM TIRED OF THIS BULLSHIT....IF I HAVE TOO...... I WILL CLOSE THE CLUB DOWN AND ILL SELECT A FEW TO SHOW WITH ME.......OR MAYBE NONE...OR ONLY THE HARDCORE MEMBER THAT DONT TALK SHIT.........IF YOU GOT PROB. PM ME IM GETTING TIRED OF THIS CRAP.
> *


*ERIC COUGH COUGH*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 28 2007, 09:28 PM~8415786
> *ERIC COUGH COUGH
> *


x2 LOL


----------



## eric ramos

i enter in the catagory of hard core member that it means alot 2 me


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

u got the handlebars and the light from art..


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jul 28 2007, 08:14 PM~8416053
> *u got the handlebars and the light from art..
> *


MONEY...N YEA :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 28 2007, 08:14 PM~8416057
> *MONEY...N YEA :biggrin:
> *


i gots the money for it..


----------



## eric ramos

zigs got that shit for sure ey


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 28 2007, 11:28 PM~8417265
> *zigs got that shit for sure ey
> *


fuk yea..
jus need him 2 pm bak


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

well im out familia..
now i can sleep well knoeing i might havea hydro set..lol
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

there is a rumor going around that eric is straight....hahhahahah we kno that isnt tru


OK WELL THERE IS ANOTHER TRU RUMOR ABOUT ME SELLING THE HANDLEBARS...THE CREMATOR HANDLEBARS....WHICH ARE GOIN ON SWEET TEMPTATION...MY SEMI TRIKE...SO BARS ARE STAYING WIT ME...NOT FOR SALE ANYMORE


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jul 28 2007, 11:37 PM~8417303
> *well im out familia..
> now i can sleep well knoeing i might havea hydro set..lol
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THATS A FUKED UP 1 I WAS TRYIN MY HARDEST TO FUKIN BUY IT AND EXCALIBER SOLD IT WHILE HE SAID WE CAN WORK SOMETING OUT...
THATS A FUKED UP 1. :angry:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

eric look wat i found homie


----------



## OSO 805

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that sucks


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 29 2007, 11:15 AM~8418970
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: that sucks
> *


wat sux that eric hasa twin or my sad news


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jul 29 2007, 11:15 AM~8418968
> *eric look wat i found homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your news  ..........................mistery hmmmmmmm.......................hoos the real eric?????...........................ahhhhhhhhh hno: hno: hno:  :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 29 2007, 11:19 AM~8419002
> *your news  ..........................mistery hmmmmmmm.......................hoos the real eric?????...........................ahhhhhhhhh hno:  hno:  hno:    :dunno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


haah i knoe..
i was about to pm the foo on the lefyt....
ericwhos this wana b you..
im gonna pm him


----------



## GrimReaper

wats gud fam


----------



## eric ramos

wow i have a twin


----------



## eric ramos

damn zigs u got a virus on ur computer stop watchin free porn n get real paid porn like i do :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jul 29 2007, 10:28 AM~8419052
> *wats gud fam
> *


chillin.


----------



## stilktzin

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 29 2007, 11:35 AM~8419101
> *damn zigs u got a virus on ur computer stop watchin free porn n get real paid porn like i do :biggrin:
> *


That is paying for pussy you can't get


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by stilktzin_@Jul 29 2007, 01:26 PM~8419624
> *That is paying for pussy you can't get
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by stilktzin_@Jul 29 2007, 12:26 PM~8419624
> *That is paying for pussy you can't get
> *


newb.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by stilktzin_@Jul 29 2007, 12:26 PM~8419624
> *That is paying for pussy you can't get
> *


newb.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 29 2007, 03:24 PM~8420166
> *newb.
> *


HE IS A NEW B AND U DOUBLE POST...HAHAH
:biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

fuck that ey 
zigs get some better porn 
oh yea i dont pay i get the paswords from one of my uncles


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 29 2007, 04:18 PM~8420406
> *fuck that ey
> zigs get some better porn
> oh yea i dont pay i get the paswords from one of my uncles
> *


ahha


----------



## 817Lowrider

MANGGGGGGG


----------



## eric ramos

SAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM 
odessssssssssaaaaaaaa 
no burque :tears: its the next day of first day of skool after that show


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

fuck you eric two faced bitch.


----------



## eric ramos

shit


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 29 2007, 05:40 PM~8421196
> *shit
> *


:twak:


----------



## GrimReaper

art u got a pm get at me


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jul 29 2007, 06:57 PM~8421304
> *art u got a pm get at me
> *


no fuk u grim....art dnt want any trades


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 29 2007, 10:01 PM~8421335
> *no fuk u grim....art dnt want any trades
> *


go suck a dick no one was talkin 2 u :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

On the boats on the plains. There coming to America...


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jul 29 2007, 07:07 PM~8421381
> *go suck a dick no one was talkin 2 u :angry:
> *


i told him....he said fuck off hoe bag


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 28 2007, 11:41 AM~8413481
> *IF ANY MEMBERS TRY TO START SHIT OR IS STARTING SHIT WITH OTHER CLUBS OR ANYTHING IS GETTING KICKED OUT PERIOD NO IFS, ANDS, BUTTS ABOUT IT..BECUASE I HAVE TO HEAR IT WHEN I GO TO THE SHOWS LIKE A SHOW THAT JUST PAST...I KNOW A COUPLE OF PEOPLE THAT ARE DOING IT AND I MIGHT HAVE TO COME BACK AND DO ALOT OF CHANGES LIKE KICK THEM OUT.SO IF YOU WANT TO STAY IN THE CLUB I SUGGEST YOU STOP IT, CUZ IF I GO TO VEGAS OR ANY SHOWS COMING UP AND I GET FRONTED BY ANOTHER CLUB ABOUT THE MEMBERS TALKING SHIT.....YOUR OUT PERIOD...IM TIRED OF THIS BULLSHIT....IF I HAVE TOO...... I WILL CLOSE THE CLUB DOWN AND ILL SELECT A FEW TO SHOW WITH ME.......OR MAYBE NONE...OR ONLY THE HARDCORE MEMBER THAT DONT TALK SHIT.........IF YOU GOT PROB. PM ME IM GETTING TIRED OF THIS CRAP.
> *


sorry i got to update it for members that didnt see it


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 29 2007, 07:57 PM~8421789
> *sorry i got to update it for members that didnt see it
> *


ERIC


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 29 2007, 07:57 PM~8421789
> *sorry i got to update it for members that didnt see it
> *


wat about the other one we were talking bout today....the other main one


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 29 2007, 08:31 PM~8422091
> *wat about the other one we were talking bout today....the other main one
> *


me..... hno: 
j/p
:biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 29 2007, 08:31 PM~8422091
> *wat about the other one we were talking bout today....the other main one
> *


main one hmmmmmmmmmmm???????????


----------



## eric ramos

las bolas en tu voca victor


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 29 2007, 08:57 PM~8422339
> *las bolas en tu voca victor
> *


NOPE IM SPEAKING THE TRUTH


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

oso ey homie are we gonna have that deal or wat


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:0 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: BABOSO HYDROS, GrimReaper, *CHILLY WILLY*
he looks mad :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

*yes as of next year everyone is coming out with a bike because of the 30 an... so be ready and the first show will be phx.......till than who will rool to vegas????*


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 29 2007, 09:32 PM~8422555
> *yes as of next year everyone is coming out with a bike because of the 30 an... so be ready and the first show will be phx.......till than who will rool to vegas????
> *


 :biggrin: IM GOING TO VEGAS...HOPEFULLY WIT MY MILD...BUT IF NOT THEN WIT A STREET BIKE OR OG :cheesy: ....ARE WE GETTING ROOMS OR NA SO I CAN START TO SAVE


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 29 2007, 09:32 PM~8422555
> *yes as of next year everyone is coming out with a bike because of the 30 an... so be ready and the first show will be phx.......till than who will rool to vegas????
> *


i think i got a ride over their..
o im goin 4 sure..
a art wat ime we gotta b their to register
2 natinals


----------



## eric ramos

phx yesssssssssssss
awsomeeeeeeeeeee
vegas art we talked about it maybe we can work somting out?
and semi victor semi
and yesssssss 30 years bitchessssssss goo all outttttttttt no half assingggggggggg


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jul 29 2007, 10:36 PM~8422584
> *i think i got a ride over their..
> o im goin 4 sure..
> a art wat ime we gotta b their to register
> 2 natinals
> *


i would go sat if not earrrly sunday


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 29 2007, 09:36 PM~8422585
> *phx yesssssssssssss
> awsomeeeeeeeeeee
> vegas art we talked about it maybe we can work somting out?
> and semi victor semi
> and yesssssss 30 years bitchessssssss goo all outttttttttt no half assingggggggggg
> *


SEMI WAT????????


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 29 2007, 10:34 PM~8422574
> *:biggrin: IM GOING TO VEGAS...HOPEFULLY WIT MY MILD...BUT IF NOT THEN WIT A STREET BIKE OR OG :cheesy: ....ARE WE GETTING ROOMS OR NA SO I CAN START TO SAVE *


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 30 2007, 12:32 AM~8422555
> *yes as of next year everyone is coming out with a bike because of the 30 an... so be ready and the first show will be phx.......till than who will rool to vegas????
> *


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 29 2007, 09:39 PM~8422616
> *
> *


SHOULD I HAVE MY MOM BOOK THE ROOM AGAIN OR WAT....TRY N GET GOOD DEALS...WE HAVE TO HIT VEGAS SEMI HARD...BUT NEXT YEAR FOR OUR 30th WE GOTTA KICK MAJOR ASS BITCHESS :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 29 2007, 09:39 PM~8422615
> *SEMI WAT????????
> *


trike ***** con my design skirts


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 29 2007, 09:40 PM~8422636
> *trike ***** con my design skirts
> *


IDK.....IS THEY REALLY ANY COMP. IN SEMI TRIKE


----------



## eric ramos

ok
u want to fuck with omar and danny for mild trike oh yea roger tambien


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 29 2007, 09:43 PM~8422669
> *ok
> u want to fuck with omar and danny for mild trike oh yea roger tambien
> *


NA NOT MILD...TO SIMPLE..MAYBE SEMI...WAS THINKING GOING MILD TWO WHEELER...BUT IDK


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

WEN IS VEGAS FOR SURE....ARTIE WEN CAN I GET...MY SPEEDO N TRIKE KIT...U THINK ON AUGUST 11th....ILL BE DOWN IN RIVERSIDE... :cheesy: SO LET ME KNO


----------



## GrimReaper

mild 2 wheeler u got that new legions bike


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jul 29 2007, 09:45 PM~8422697
> *mild 2 wheeler  u got that new legions bike
> *


YES TRU TRU...BUT HE IS IN TEXAS ISNT HE...SO REALLY WONT GO AGAINSTHIM UNTIL THE LRM SHOWS


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 29 2007, 10:40 PM~8422635
> *SHOULD I HAVE MY MOM BOOK THE ROOM AGAIN OR WAT....TRY N GET GOOD DEALS...WE HAVE TO HIT VEGAS SEMI HARD...BUT NEXT YEAR FOR OUR 30th WE GOTTA KICK MAJOR ASS BITCHESS :biggrin:    :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 29 2007, 09:47 PM~8422713
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 29 2007, 10:45 PM~8422695
> *WEN IS VEGAS FOR SURE....ARTIE WEN CAN I GET...MY SPEEDO N TRIKE KIT...U THINK ON AUGUST 11th....ILL BE DOWN IN RIVERSIDE... :cheesy: SO LET ME KNO
> *


k my son


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 30 2007, 12:47 AM~8422711
> *YES TRU TRU...BUT HE IS IN TEXAS ISNT HE...SO REALLY WONT GO AGAINSTHIM UNTIL THE LRM SHOWS
> *


ya but wouldnt want to get ur ass beat like that


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 29 2007, 09:44 PM~8422684
> *NA NOT MILD...TO SIMPLE..MAYBE SEMI...WAS THINKING GOING MILD TWO WHEELER...BUT IDK
> *


semi trike
tnt parts
paint dont kno
keep ur mind str8

and grim were the fuck is ur bbike painetd?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jul 29 2007, 09:48 PM~8422722
> *ya but  wouldnt want to get ur ass beat like that
> *


OK FIRST I COULD TAKE THAT BIKE IF I REALLY FOCUSED ON WAT IT'S LAGGING...N SECOND STFU


----------



## GrimReaper

not yet been workin on one of the cars no time 4 it i might not do no shoots till i get the shirt n shit


----------



## GrimReaper

eric go in chat


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jul 29 2007, 10:48 PM~8422722
> *ya but  wouldnt want to get ur ass beat like that
> *


he likes getting his ass beat by monkeys


----------



## eric ramos

not really
if u do rite and good and all out mild u can beat his ass like noting hes got flaws


----------



## Lil Spanks

2 Members: CHILLY WILLY, sick six is a molester


----------



## sick six

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 29 2007, 09:55 PM~8422796
> *2 Members: CHILLY WILLY, sick six is a molester
> *


speaking of molesters whats up art. :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: VEGAS IS IN THE AIR FOR ME NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!MY MOM SAID THAT SHE DOSENT KNO BECASUE OF WAT HAPPEN WIT THE OTHER OUT OF STATE ROAD TRIP WE HAD!!!!!!!!!!N SHE SAID SHE DIDNT KNO BOUT THE ROOM CUZ THAT U GUYS DIDNT GET THE OTHER ROOM IN SD N THEY COULD HAVE NOT GIVEN HER HER MONEY BACK BUT THE GUY WAS KOO N DID!!!!!IM SO PISSED OFF RYTE NOW :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns:  :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## sick six

whats up victor i'll hit you up tomorrow for those parts.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 29 2007, 09:54 PM~8422779
> *not really
> if u do rite and good and all out mild u can beat his ass like noting hes got flaws
> *


TRU TRU JUST HAVE TO GET FACED PARTS ENGRAVING N 2 TONE...PLUS MAYBE HYDROS...BUT YEA...LOOKS AT THE DNTS IT DOSENT HAVE N GIVE IT DOES,,,SO SHUT UP GRIM GO SUK A PITO


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 29 2007, 09:38 PM~8422601
> *i would go sat if not earrrly sunday
> *


we leavin sat night..
but im jus woundering wat time we sould be their,,,
and how much for registration at door


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Jul 29 2007, 09:59 PM~8422835
> *whats up victor i'll hit you up tomorrow for those parts.
> *


 :biggrin: KOO KOO NICE MEETING U  :cheesy: :0


----------



## sick six

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 29 2007, 10:00 PM~8422855
> *:biggrin: KOO KOO NICE MEETING U   :cheesy:  :0
> *


nice meeting u :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Jul 29 2007, 11:02 PM~8422866
> *nice meeting u  :thumbsup:
> *


get a room since you like little boys


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jul 29 2007, 11:00 PM~8422843
> *we leavin sat night..
> but im jus woundering wat time we sould be their,,,
> and how much for registration at door
> *


whos we


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 29 2007, 10:58 PM~8422819
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  VEGAS IS IN THE AIR FOR ME NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!MY MOM SAID THAT SHE DOSENT KNO BECASUE OF WAT HAPPEN WIT THE OTHER OUT OF STATE ROAD TRIP WE HAD!!!!!!!!!!N SHE SAID SHE DIDNT KNO BOUT THE ROOM CUZ THAT U GUYS DIDNT GET THE OTHER ROOM IN SD N THEY COULD HAVE NOT GIVEN HER HER MONEY BACK BUT THE GUY WAS KOO N DID!!!!!IM SO PISSED OFF RYTE NOW :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:    :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


*ill go talk to your mom....ill put some barry white and at the end of the nite shell be saying yes,yes,yes,yes,oh my ggggggggooooooooooooooooooooooddddd  *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 29 2007, 10:06 PM~8422916
> *whos we
> *


my sister and her boyfriends car club..
thats my only ride.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jul 29 2007, 11:10 PM~8422951
> *my sister and her boyfriends car club..
> thats my only ride.. :biggrin:
> *


what about jr


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 29 2007, 10:11 PM~8422954
> *what about jr
> *


i dont knoe..
i never hear from him or nothing..
i go to long shows here and he dont go..
so i dont knoe..
im like the only 1 reppin ova here for now


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 29 2007, 10:07 PM~8422924
> *ill go talk to your mom....ill put some barry white and at the end of the nite shell be saying yes,yes,yes,yes,oh my ggggggggooooooooooooooooooooooddddd
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :ugh: :ugh:   NOT A JOKING MATTER


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 29 2007, 10:00 PM~8422839
> *TRU TRU JUST HAVE TO GET FACED PARTS ENGRAVING N 2 TONE...PLUS MAYBE HYDROS...BUT YEA...LOOKS AT THE DNTS IT DOSENT HAVE N GIVE IT DOES,,,SO SHUT UP GRIM GO SUK A PITO
> *


he already got other custom parts
and custom fenders
the bike was just done to show but its nto fully done
remember that


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 29 2007, 11:12 PM~8422966
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:  :ugh:  :ugh:     NOT A JOKING MATTER
> *


hore :angry:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jul 29 2007, 10:12 PM~8422964
> *i dont knoe..
> i never hear from him or nothing..
> i go to long shows here and he dont go..
> so i dont knoe..
> im like the only 1 reppin ova here for now
> *


----------



## GrimReaper

wats gud fam


----------



## OSO 805

ey victer did you get your present to day??? :nicoderm:


----------



## eric ramos

present 
y el mio?


----------



## OSO 805

it coming you way babe dall..................


----------



## eric ramos

huh 
:wave: sup juan


----------



## 817Lowrider

Red Dangerous is almost done.


----------



## eric ramos

pics


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 30 2007, 04:38 PM~8428241
> *pics
> *


O.K.





















as soon as I get a camera over here.


----------



## eric ramos

all good then


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 30 2007, 04:49 PM~8428377
> *all good then
> *


PM sent


----------



## eric ramos

wtf


----------



## the bone collector

:biggrin: Yo eric get off the phone


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jul 30 2007, 05:01 PM~8428535
> *:biggrin: Yo eric get off the phone
> *


Whats up playa? How them bares coming along?


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 30 2007, 06:03 PM~8428554
> *Whats up playa? How them bares coming along?
> *


 Done and done  will be sent out by the end of the week ..................Finally


----------



## eric ramos

bone
bone
im off the phone call ya up it was busy
505 882 3720 
hit me up
wen u see that im ofline


----------



## eric ramos

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=353631 
this guy wants to be down with us should we let him in ??????
hes bike is clean its amild 
hes going to add more shit he lives by bone in ny so he would be New York chap 
see the topic n hit it back up


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 30 2007, 05:46 PM~8429008
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=353631
> this guy wants to be down with us should we let him in ??????
> hes bike is clean its amild
> hes going to add more shit he lives by bone in ny so he would be New York chap
> see the topic n hit it back up
> *


Got my vote. He is a cool cat.


----------



## eric ramos

x2
lets see wat oso art roger zigs n the rest have to say


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 30 2007, 04:52 PM~8429062
> *x2
> lets see wat art have to say
> *


hummm..i would put him in probation and let him hang out with neal and ruban and see what they say and have a complete bike to show


----------



## eric ramos

okedokey
he is down to go to scrape by the like with neal and rob will be ther 2 
so yes no artie? proabtion?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 30 2007, 05:39 PM~8429483
> *okedokey
> he is down to go to scrape by the like with neal and rob will be ther 2
> so yes no artie? proabtion?
> *


yes and to take pics


----------



## Lil Spanks

and i miss mk my hero :tears:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 30 2007, 04:41 PM~8429515
> *and i miss mk my hero :tears:
> *


youll see me in Vegas art :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Jul 30 2007, 05:43 PM~8429531
> *youll see me in Vegas art :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 30 2007, 04:45 PM~8429549
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


  but mk is stayin home gettin ready for phx


----------



## eric ramos

i want to go to vegas pick me up artie ill let u have lucy 4 a day :rofl:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Jul 30 2007, 04:46 PM~8429570
> * but mk is stayin home gettin ready for phx
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Jul 30 2007, 05:46 PM~8429570
> * but mk is stayin home gettin ready for phx
> *


 :0  :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 30 2007, 05:47 PM~8429578
> *i want to go to vegas pick me up artie ill let u have lucy 4 a day :rofl:
> *


 :cheesy: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## eric ramos

well then pick me up :biggrin: i want to go even tho i aint winnin shit


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jul 30 2007, 05:06 PM~8428598
> *Done and done   will be sent out by the end of the week ..................Finally
> *


Hell yeah any pics :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 30 2007, 05:54 PM~8429645
> *well then pick me up :biggrin: and you can bang the crap out of her*


 :biggrin:


----------



## 96tippin3

whats up artistics just wanna say whats up my name is adam from rochester ny and im 27 looking to join up with you guys and show you i can roll with the big dawgs too so im looking to get your approval hope you guys like my bike and help keep me motivated to do bigger and better things
peace be safe hope to claim you guys in the very near future


----------



## Lil Spanks

and erics gay


----------



## eric ramos

its all up to arite


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Monnolo_@Jul 30 2007, 06:12 PM~8429793
> *whats up artistics just wanna say whats up my name is adam from rochester ny and im 27 looking to join up with you guys and show you i can roll with the big dawgs too so im looking to get your approval hope you guys like my bike and help keep me motivated to do bigger and better things
> peace be safe hope to claim you guys in the very near future
> *


PM sent


----------



## 96tippin3

hey whats up guys just wanna say thanx you for letting me in and i will personally pm you and thank the ones that made this happen for me but to all of you be safe and thanx again


----------



## eric ramos

now put up the info homie in the carclub info 
and bone well u arlady have him in ur signiture


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Monnolo_@Jul 30 2007, 07:30 PM~8429953
> *hey whats up guys just wanna say thanx you for letting me in and i will personally pm you and thank the ones that made this happen for me but to all of you be safe and thanx again
> *


Welcome tp the club
*Now go home and get your fucking SHINE BOX!!!*








LOL J/P fool :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by Monnolo_@Jul 30 2007, 05:30 PM~8429953
> *hey whats up guys just wanna say thanx you for letting me in and i will personally pm you and thank the ones that made this happen for me but to all of you be safe and thanx again
> *


 
and welcome i greet you from ventura county


----------



## eric ramos

:scrutinize:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jul 30 2007, 06:37 PM~8430017
> *
> and welcome i greet you from orange county
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 30 2007, 05:37 PM~8430019
> *:scrutinize:
> *


u trippin foo


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 30 2007, 05:38 PM~8430032
> *:scrutinize:
> *


you guys are trpiin


----------



## eric ramos

eric ramos, GrimReaper, lowriderwiz<<<<<<<< sup rob


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 30 2007, 06:41 PM~8430049
> *eric ramos loves GrimReaper, lowriderwiz<<<<<<<< sup rob
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lowriderwiz

wuts up eric


----------



## eric ramos

watsup with urclub info?


----------



## lowriderwiz

nothing it got messed up


----------



## eric ramos

:werd: hows the new bike Rob?


----------



## GrimReaper

welcome homie


----------



## lowriderwiz

great  sent it out for paint so hopfully its done in time for the show


----------



## eric ramos

beauty scrape by the lake hu


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jul 30 2007, 05:59 PM~8430178
> *welcome homie
> *


Thanx
so are you going to scrape?


----------



## GrimReaper

pm me the info


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jul 30 2007, 06:05 PM~8430234
> *pm me the info
> *


will do


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by Monnolo_@Jul 30 2007, 08:30 PM~8429953
> *hey whats up guys just wanna say thanx you for letting me in and i will personally pm you and thank the ones that made this happen for me but to all of you be safe and thanx again
> *


welcome 2 u 2 homie


----------



## GrimReaper

roger wats up wit the shirts


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Jul 30 2007, 07:17 PM~8430333
> *
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 26 2007, 02:31 PM~8398750
> *Hey you guys, BIG PROBLEM with the shirts. I was sorting them out to whos shirts is going to who, and I realized all of them are like this.
> 
> As we speak I made a couple calls to try and correct this problem, but have not got a reply. Ill let you guys now what happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Grim heres your answer


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

roger heard u guy does two tone chrome n gold is this tru


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 30 2007, 09:21 PM~8432383
> *Grim heres your answer
> *


how much are the shirts


----------



## NaturalHighII

Nah we dont do two tone. The shirts are $5+


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 31 2007, 12:21 AM~8432383
> *Grim heres your answer
> *


lol i missed that day lol
ey fuk it if u want u can send me one of thos and ill pay for the new one when it comes


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 30 2007, 09:57 PM~8432871
> *Nah we dont do two tone. The shirts are $5+
> *


are they shrts or are they button ups..
and pm me yo adress i want 2..


----------



## OSO 805

eric que ases


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

meant to b


----------



## eric ramos

nada 
en chat
con zigs
y damnu505


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 31 2007, 12:17 AM~8434014
> *nada
> en chat
> con zigs
> y damnu505
> *


yup


----------



## show-bound

albacrazy bound??????????


stll waiting on conformation!


----------



## eric ramos

damn dail up kiked me out of chat


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 31 2007, 12:21 AM~8434035
> *damn dail up kiked me out of chat
> *


haah i was lik ewtf then u guys bounced.lol


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 31 2007, 12:21 AM~8434035
> *damn dail up kiked me out of chat
> *


haha you putos still in chat???? :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

every body to chat


----------



## eric ramos

lalalalal good moring fukers


----------



## NaturalHighII

Here are the amount of shirts I have here at home

2-Medium
2-Large
7-XL
10-2XL
2-4XL

THe people that paid for them will get theres, after that the left over ones will get sold to whoever needs them.


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 31 2007, 01:18 PM~8437706
> *Here are the amount of shirts I have here at home
> 
> 2-Medium
> 2-Large
> 7-XL
> 10-2XL
> 2-4XL
> 
> THe people that paid for them will get theres, after that the left over ones will get sold to whoever needs them.
> *


we can still order??? :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 31 2007, 01:18 PM~8437706
> *Here are the amount of shirts I have here at home
> 
> 2-Medium
> 2-Large
> 7-XL
> 10-2XL
> 2-4XL
> 
> THe people that paid for them will get theres, after that the left over ones will get sold to whoever needs them.
> *


OK I WANT 2 
BUT WAT TYPE OF SHIRTS..
LIKE BUTON UPS OR WAT R THEY..


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 31 2007, 04:18 PM~8437706
> *Here are the amount of shirts I have here at home
> 
> 2-Medium
> 2-Large
> 7-XL
> 10-2XL
> 2-4XL
> 
> THe people that paid for them will get theres, after that the left over ones will get sold to whoever needs them.
> *


one of thos r mine right i forgot wat size i order


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## eric ramos

more lompoc chkapter bikes please


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 31 2007, 04:15 PM~8439376
> * more lompoc chkapter bikes please
> *


 :ugh: :nono: :scrutinize: NO PICS :happysad:


----------



## eric ramos

si puto
bust out with monchis frame i want to see that babydol painted


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 31 2007, 04:11 PM~8439333
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 like it homie...pm sent


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 31 2007, 05:27 PM~8439513
> *:0 i like u homie...pm sent
> *


 :scrutinize: :barf:


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 31 2007, 04:44 PM~8439704
> *eric ur sis made me :barf:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: 
eric ramos, mike acosta<<<<<<<< :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 31 2007, 05:50 PM~8439765
> *:rofl:
> eric ramos, mike acosta<<<<<<<< :wave:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

*2 LOVERS: BABOSO HYDROS, CHILLY WILLY*

:0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 31 2007, 05:48 PM~8439749
> *eric gave me herpies
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 31 2007, 05:52 PM~8439790
> *2 LOVERS: BABOSO HYDROS, ELMO
> 
> :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

EY FOO U WANT TO GO TO THE SANTANA HIGH SCHOOL SHOW


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 31 2007, 04:27 PM~8439512
> *si puto
> bust out with monchis frame i want to see that babydol painted
> *


ILL SEE IF I CAN GET SOME PICS LATER ON......................ITS PROBLY PRIMERD RIGHT NOW :biggrin: MOST OF LOMPOC CHAP BIKES ARE AT MY PAINTERS HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

was up casper i see you


----------



## OSO 805

EVERY BODY GO TO CHAT.......................


----------



## eric ramos

wakey wakey motherfukers


----------



## OSO 805

sup bitches


----------



## OSO 805

sup zigs.............................eric you got pics of arts pump set up????


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Aug 1 2007, 11:52 AM~8446852
> *sup zigs.............................eric you got pics of arts pump set up????
> *


watsup foolio


----------



## eric ramos

arts set up?


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 1 2007, 12:09 PM~8446957
> *arts set up?
> *


i seen him post up a mini pump set up in hear you got a pic????


----------



## OSO 805

or you got pics of mini pumps?????


----------



## eric ramos

the minipupm set up upclose na i dont have it 
i have a pic tho with cremator set up


----------



## NaturalHighII

My new car


----------



## eric ramos

baller 
now work on the bike maybe? :rofl: Jk


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 1 2007, 12:21 PM~8447064
> *the minipupm set up upclose na i dont have it
> i have a pic tho with cremator set up
> *


alright cool post it up..............................nice car roger :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

oso i have a pic of spawn 2 minipump set up


----------



## NaturalHighII

Nah Imma put it on the side for a while. Gotta put my tvs in the car and everything


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 1 2007, 12:27 PM~8447110
> *oso i have a pic of spawn 2 minipump set up
> *


alright cool :cheesy:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Aug 1 2007, 12:22 PM~8447073
> *My new car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the two tone makes it look weird..
but nice rims...


----------



## eric ramos

asylums


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 1 2007, 12:39 PM~8447197
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asylums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 1 2007, 11:38 AM~8447191
> *the two tone makes it look weird..
> but nice rims...
> *


 Trust me homie, the car looks better. The car doesnt do it justice. Its probablyt the camera that fucks it up. And dam I just finsh installing my new tV in it. It looks bad


----------



## 817Lowrider

Wut it dew


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Aug 1 2007, 01:27 PM~8447114
> *Nah Imma put it on the side for a while. Gotta put my tvs in the car and everything
> *


so what you in the club or not ,cuz your not showing anything??????bike pres should have a bike to rep...come on bro u need to say something :dunno:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 1 2007, 04:48 PM~8449377
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 1 2007, 05:19 PM~8449611
> *so what you in the club or not ,cuz your not showing anything??????bike pres should have a bike to rep...come on bro u need to say something :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 1 2007, 06:26 PM~8449674
> *i like being the  gay one in the club*


 :0


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 1 2007, 05:27 PM~8449683
> *eric wen i see u my mouth will be ready :0
> *


:uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 1 2007, 06:29 PM~8449691
> *eric likes it when my dog does me doggy style..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 1 2007, 05:33 PM~8449710
> *eric n i like to fuck doggy sytle
> *


 :0 :ugh: :around: :scrutinize: :barf:


----------



## 817Lowrider

****!!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos

artie
i might call u 
and tell u dirty shit to make u happy :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 1 2007, 06:34 PM~8449724
> *artie
> i might call u
> and tell u dirty shit like me and vic and a home video and jaun was the camra man :rofl:
> *


just sick :angry:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

*CHILLY WILLY, eric ramos, lowriderwiz, GrimReaper*

MY BITCHES :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

lalalalala


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 1 2007, 07:36 PM~8449731
> *just sick :angry:
> *


****!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 1 2007, 06:36 PM~8449732
> *CHILLY WILLY, eric ramos, lowriderwiz, GrimReaper
> 
> MY DADDYS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 1 2007, 05:40 PM~8449757
> *
> *


 :cheesy: yea we iss


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 1 2007, 06:39 PM~8449749
> *****!!! BUT I LOVE IT
> *


----------



## lowriderwiz

:cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 1 2007, 06:41 PM~8449765
> *:cheesy: yea we iss
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 1 2007, 05:41 PM~8449765
> *:cheesy: yea we iss BABOSO'S BITHCES
> *


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Aug 1 2007, 05:43 PM~8449779
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

So any shows coming up


----------



## eric ramos

did nt make it to burque 
hmmmmmshows???????
hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 
u can go to magificos juan is it in houston or in dallas?


----------



## runninlow

wego world tour Sat


----------



## 817Lowrider

:0 :0 :0


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## 817Lowrider

Ill be there.


----------



## eric ramos

wat about los magnificos?
thats a big texas show 2 fuker


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 1 2007, 08:14 PM~8449986
> *wat about los magnificos?
> thats a big texas show 2 fuker
> *


in Dallas? Cus Houston is to damn far to drive again :uh:


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 1 2007, 04:19 PM~8449611
> *so what you in the club or not ,cuz your not showing anything??????bike pres should have a bike to rep...come on bro u need to say something :dunno:
> *


Well wether you consider me in or not its on you. You say Imma pres,but IDK, just forget it.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:0


> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Aug 1 2007, 06:42 PM~8450150
> *Well wether you consider me in or not its on you. You say Imma pres,but IDK, just forget it.
> *


 :0 wat does that mean roger


----------



## eric ramos

x2?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Aug 1 2007, 08:42 PM~8450150
> *Well wether you consider me in or not its on you. You say Imma pres,but IDK, just forget it.
> *


I dont think he is asking that bro. I think he is saying he wants you to step your game up. :dunno:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Aug 1 2007, 06:42 PM~8450150
> *Well wether you consider me in or not its on you. You say Imma pres,but IDK, just forget it.
> *


ok so wats going on...


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 1 2007, 08:20 PM~8451090
> *ok so wats going on...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 1 2007, 08:23 PM~8451131
> *:uh:
> *



















:biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

bitch ass ******


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Aug 1 2007, 08:32 PM~8451284
> *bitch  ass ******
> *


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 1 2007, 08:27 PM~8451200
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


rhis finger goes up my ass


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 1 2007, 08:35 PM~8451338
> *rhis finger goes up my ass
> *


ahha stop talkn into the mirror wen u type.. :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 1 2007, 08:35 PM~8451338
> *rhis finger goes up my ass
> *


wtf 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 1 2007, 06:44 PM~8450640
> *I dont think he is asking that bro. I think he is saying he wants you to step your game up.  :dunno:
> *


I know what hes asking, but just forget it you guys


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Aug 1 2007, 08:54 PM~8451580
> *I know what hes asking, but just forget it you guys
> *


no we want to kno roger


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Aug 1 2007, 08:54 PM~8451580
> *I know what hes asking, but just forget it you guys
> *


na homie your the so call president homie u should let yo club knoe wats going on..


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 1 2007, 09:09 PM~8451767
> *na homie your the so call president homie u should let yo club knoe wats going on..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 1 2007, 09:13 PM~8451806
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Hmm...


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2007, 09:14 PM~8451814
> *Hmm...
> *


----------



## NaturalHighII

There isnt anything happening. Id just rather stay quiet and not offend anyone, you know


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 1 2007, 09:15 PM~8451831
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:angry:


> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Aug 1 2007, 09:18 PM~8451864
> *There isnt anything happening. Id just rather stay quiet and not offend anyone, you know
> *


 :angry: no affend we want to kno


----------



## NaturalHighII

Seriously fool, theres nothing wrong.


----------



## eric ramos

im fuken confused


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

k i want to knoe something...
does every1 in the club have a bike..
and thiers so many shows in cali and i dont see any other artistic members..
i aint tryin to b a dik but i sometimes feel stupid goin 2 shows by myself,,,
and representin artistics and walkin around byy myself..
i need to knoe wat this club us gann come to.
i love this clubn 2 death and never want to get out..
and will do anything to mke it better..
thats y im makin my radical bike...
an im like the only member in v.c besides jr..
but never see him at the past 3 shows here..
ineed to knoe..
cas im so confused


----------



## NaturalHighII

Well now you know how I felt last year. If was usually only 3 of us showing.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Aug 1 2007, 10:20 PM~8452553
> *Well now you know how I felt last year. If was usually only 3 of us showing.
> *


yea im showin every show i go to..
and im repainting my orange bike..
jus changin the design a bit


----------



## eric ramos

look
stop the bs
i kno i aint a great member but watevers 
we got to show next year strong 
finaly ppls are gettin shit together lompoc cahpter victor zigs art me and so on
ppls in so cal have shows galore i dont understand why ppls dont show i dont have much shows but wen thers one coming along im going for it 
so i dont kno wtas up 
i love this club and im going all out for it


----------



## NaturalHighII

YEah theres alot of shows here but theres not always a ride


----------



## eric ramos

now u have a car lots of shows in so cal so many and some are good sized
im lucky to see 4 bikes in my area


----------



## NaturalHighII

LOL 4 bikes, yeah I have a car.And Imma put a bit of money into it during the next month. Just a couple hundreds.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

all im sayin is that we need to gt our shit str8...
if not thn we gonna go all to shit


----------



## NaturalHighII

Yeah,a s of now Im real confused of what I want my bike to be. Im not sure wether to keep it a trike or turn it back into a 2 wheeler.IDK


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Aug 1 2007, 10:33 PM~8452685
> *LOL 4 bikes, yeah I have a car.And Imma put a bit of money into it during the next month. Just a couple hundreds.
> *


damn 
and 
the bike 
and 
zigs is 
rite


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

yup..
well a wat happen to jr homie...
been 2 shows here and havn seen him


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 1 2007, 10:39 PM~8452698
> *damn
> and
> the bike
> and
> zigs is
> rite
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

Jr spoke to me a while back and told me his bike got a gash on the tank and had to repaint it. Also his workplace was gonna close down, so he was gonna loose his job. Thats why he hasnt been around


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Aug 1 2007, 10:42 PM~8452716
> *Jr spoke to me a while back and told me his bike got a gash on the tank and had to repaint it. Also his workplace was gonna close down, so he was gonna loose his job. Thats why he hasnt been around
> *


o..
well yea..


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Aug 1 2007, 10:42 PM~8452716
> *Jr spoke to me a while back and told me his bike got a gash on the tank and had to repaint it. Also his workplace was gonna close down, so he was gonna loose his job. Thats why he hasnt been around
> *


yea he told me the same on mysapce 
that his dog gashed it the tank 
and he aint got a job


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

ok i jus want to knoe wats gonna happen to this club..
ok i think we need to rearange this club...
wen need to see whos showin and whos not..
and we need to see if we go the right people in the right place likie pres..
like all that kind of stuff..
we need to orgaanize this club to the point were we knoe we got a well organixed club where every1 will repstect us for the the club we want to be and will b.


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 1 2007, 10:47 PM~8452741
> *ok i jus want to knoe wats gonna happen to this club..
> ok i think we need to rearange this club...
> wen need to see whos showin and whos not..
> and we need to see if we go the right people in the right place likie pres..
> like all that kind of stuff..
> we need to orgaanize this club to the point were we knoe we got a well organixed club where every1 will repstect us for the the club we want to be and will b.
> *


yea but not rules or regulations 
ppls going to start to show this year or next year i kno for sure im a start shit 
i dont kno 
well just see wats happens


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 1 2007, 10:50 PM~8452761
> *yea but not rules or regulations
> ppls going to start to show this year or next year i kno for sure im a start shit
> i dont kno
> well just see wats happens
> *


yea in knoe..


----------



## OSO 805

lil kids shut the fuck up with all this drama  :uh:


----------



## OSO 805

look i changed my fork around


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Aug 2 2007, 09:34 AM~8455113
> *look i changed my fork around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE HOMIE..
A AFAGET WHO MADE YO PARTS AGAIN...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

My 2 cents. 

I dont know why you guys think you need to go to a show with the best bikes out there. Just take your bike and represent. Its better then not being there. People just need to see that your club was there. Socios started out like that. We didnt have the best and people saw us at the shows. Thats how it goes. You cant all have bikes like Eric. You all have to start somewhere. The most important thing its to represent. If we cant take our bikes or cars then we show up and walk around with the shirts. Atleast people can say that we were at he show. Does everyone have there shirts yet? Does everyone have a plaque yet? If you dont have the desire to be the best then you need to think about what your doing. 

DO YOUR JOB OR FIND SOMEONE ELSE WHO CANT.  :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Aug 2 2007, 09:34 AM~8455113
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is a prefect example of what Im talking about. This bike is clean enough to take to shows. It doesnt have to have murals, pinstripe, etc. You can work on that later on. Just get out there and represent. Believe me. Its better then alot of bikes out there. Whatever it takes for peope to say things like "Artistics as clean bikes", "There a big bike club", "We need to invite them to our show next year", "Make sure you give them a flyer to so and so show". Does this make any sence? :dunno:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 2 2007, 11:25 AM~8456076
> *My 2 cents.
> 
> I dont know why you guys think you need to go to a show with the best bikes out there. Just take your bike and represent. Its better then not being there. People just need to see that your club was there. Socios started out like that. We didnt have the best and people saw us at the shows. Thats how it goes. You cant all have bikes like Eric. You all have to start somewhere. The most important thing its to represent. If we cant take our bikes or cars then we show up and walk around with the shirts. Atleast people can say that we were at he show. Does everyone have there shirts yet? Does everyone have a plaque yet? If you dont have the desire to be the best then you need to think about what your doing.
> 
> DO YOUR JOB OR FIND SOMEONE ELSE WHO CANT.   :biggrin:
> *


nope not evey one i aint even got a shirt i kno grim paid for his shirt and i think hes plake and others dont even have nither


----------



## 817Lowrider

I think Ima show red dangerous this weeken. What yall think


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 2 2007, 01:01 PM~8456991
> *I think Ima show red dangerous this weeken. What yall think
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Well looks like I will show this weekend


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 2 2007, 01:14 PM~8457110
> *Well looks like I will show this weekend
> *


:worship: :cheesy: ur first show 
i still havent gone to mine


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 2 2007, 03:19 PM~8457153
> *:worship:  :cheesy: ur first show
> i still havent gone to mine
> *


I got it on lock


----------



## eric ramos

odessa


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 2 2007, 03:29 PM~8457229
> *
> odessa
> *


4 sho


----------



## eric ramos

deep brown , diamond in the ruff , puro azul , sams bike dont kno wats name


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 2 2007, 03:34 PM~8457260
> *deep brown , diamond in the ruff , puro azul , sams bike dont kno wats name
> *


POWER RANGER


----------



## eric ramos

orale
we going strog no
? 4 good bikes


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 2 2007, 03:39 PM~8457296
> *orale
> we going strog no
> ? 4 good bikes
> *


Im bringing red dangerous also


----------



## eric ramos

hmmmmmm just bring deepbrown like ur shit says nov 07 
we might bring omars street but then again naaaaaaaa haha


----------



## 817Lowrider

I want to ride my shit at the show


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 2 2007, 01:34 PM~8457260
> *deep brown , diamond in the ruff , puro azul , sams bike dont kno wats name
> *


+ Oro de Aztlan? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 2 2007, 03:58 PM~8457445
> *+ Oro de Aztlan?  :dunno:
> *


You down?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 2 2007, 01:58 PM~8457449
> *You down?
> *


We will see if my job is down with me being gone for that long. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 2 2007, 02:58 PM~8457445
> *can i join :biggrin:
> *


 :0 sureeeee


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 2 2007, 02:02 PM~8457482
> *:0 sureeeee
> *


http://giftube.com/gifs/110.gif


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 2 2007, 03:05 PM~8457506
> *http://giftube.com/gifs/110.gif
> *


perve


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 2 2007, 01:56 PM~8457430
> *I want to fly my shit at the show :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: was up fool :nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Aug 2 2007, 04:12 PM~8457556
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: was up fool :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin: Wut it dew playa


----------



## OSO 805

just right hear bord ass hell..........lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 2 2007, 03:14 PM~8457574
> *:biggrin:  Wut it dew playa
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 2 2007, 04:23 PM~8457644
> *
> *


you got somethin gay to say fool. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I got some shit for sale peeps



20 inch girls frame with badge
40 bucks plus half ship

1976 crank and sprocket along with 15 inch highrise bars and neck
40 plus half shipping for all.


Pics soon. LMK if yall need something from there. I also have a yellow badge for 16 shipped and sme beat up white badges free. LMK what yall neede


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 2 2007, 03:27 PM~8457688
> *you got somethin gay to say fool. :biggrin:
> *


i want you


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 2 2007, 03:31 PM~8457720
> *I got some shit for sale peeps
> 20 inch girls frame with badge
> 40 bucks plus half ship
> 
> 1976 crank and sprocket along with 15 inch highrise bars and neck
> 40 plus half shipping for all.
> Pics soon. LMK if yall need something from there. I also have a yellow badge for 16 shipped and sme beat up white badges free. LMK what yall neede
> *


pics


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 2 2007, 03:42 PM~8457834
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much shipped for the bike :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 2 2007, 04:44 PM~8457850
> *how much shipped for the bike :biggrin:
> *


I dont have the whole bike any more bro. just the parts I named. Sorry


----------



## eric ramos

<3


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Aug 2 2007, 01:58 PM~8457445-->
> 
> 
> 
> + Oro de Aztlan?  :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 neta?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Aug 2 2007, 02:02 PM~8457477
> *We will see if my job is down with me being gone for that long.  :biggrin:
> *


:worship:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

price on the sproket


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn it Art. why must you post so late


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 2 2007, 05:21 PM~8458574
> *Damn it Art. why must you post so late
> *


im jerking it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 2 2007, 06:23 PM~8458587
> *im jerking it
> *


I NEW it


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 2 2007, 05:26 PM~8458611
> *I NEW it
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

jessicaaaaaaaaaa isee you


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 2 2007, 02:47 PM~8457874
> *:0 neta?
> :worship:
> *


I would like to go. I heard alot of good things about that show.


----------



## eric ramos

shit that be a treat


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 2 2007, 11:25 AM~8456076
> *My 2 cents.
> 
> I dont know why you guys think you need to go to a show with the best bikes out there. Just take your bike and represent. Its better then not being there. People just need to see that your club was there. Socios started out like that. We didnt have the best and people saw us at the shows. Thats how it goes. You cant all have bikes like Eric. You all have to start somewhere. The most important thing its to represent. If we cant take our bikes or cars then we show up and walk around with the shirts. Atleast people can say that we were at he show. Does everyone have there shirts yet? Does everyone have a plaque yet? If you dont have the desire to be the best then you need to think about what your doing.
> 
> DO YOUR JOB OR FIND SOMEONE ELSE WHO CANT.   :biggrin:
> *


KRYASTAL CLEAR HOMIE.
THATS IM TRYIN TO SAY


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 2 2007, 11:25 AM~8456076
> *My 2 cents.
> 
> I dont know why you guys think you need to go to a show with the best bikes out there. Just take your bike and represent. Its better then not being there. People just need to see that your club was there. Socios started out like that. We didnt have the best and people saw us at the shows. Thats how it goes. You cant all have bikes like Eric. You all have to start somewhere. The most important thing its to represent. If we cant take our bikes or cars then we show up and walk around with the shirts. Atleast people can say that we were at he show. Does everyone have there shirts yet? Does everyone have a plaque yet? If you dont have the desire to be the best then you need to think about what your doing.
> 
> DO YOUR JOB OR FIND SOMEONE ELSE WHO CANT.   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ROGER


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oP1NMB_I0s


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Aug 2 2007, 09:34 AM~8455113
> *look i changed my fork around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 I WANT THOSE CYLINDERS


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 2 2007, 06:21 PM~8459404
> *:biggrin: ROGER
> *


I THINK WE NEED A NEW PRES.
ART WE NEED YOU BAK..


----------



## eric ramos

dont start shit damn it


----------



## 817Lowrider

That bike is fucking baddddddd


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 2 2007, 06:40 PM~8459506
> *dont start shit damn it
> *


FOO IF WE WABT THE CLUB TO GET BETTER..
WE NEED TO STEP UP AND TALK..
HAVE SOME BALLS AND STEP UP...
SAY WAT U WANA SAY FOO..
WE NED TO TELL THEM WAT WE THINK..
TO MAKE THE CLUB BETTER


----------



## 817Lowrider

I think OSO should flip his forks back around. They looked better


----------



## eric ramos

zigs just dont trip
shit will be better i promise 
like i told ya i been the the rough tims and good ones 
so fuck it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 26 2007, 05:31 PM~8398750
> *Hey you guys, BIG PROBLEM with the shirts. I was sorting them out to whos shirts is going to who, and I realized all of them are like this.
> 
> As we speak I made a couple calls to try and correct this problem, but have not got a reply. Ill let you guys now what happens
> This applies to those out of Cali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hmmmmmm....


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 2 2007, 07:05 PM~8459658
> *zigs just dont trip
> shit will be better i promise
> like i told ya i been the the rough tims and good ones
> so fuck it
> *


na we need to do it now cas then we aint gona b able to fix it later :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

zigs
pm me 
we will discuss more privateley


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 2 2007, 07:20 PM~8459713
> *zigs
> pm me
> we will discuss more privateley
> *


chat :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 2 2007, 07:22 PM~8459413
> *I THINK WE NEED A NEW PRES.
> ART WE NEED YOU BAK..*


----------



## Lil Spanks

ight kids......WHOEVERS GOING TO LOWRIDER NAT... ILL SEE YOU THERE. IM LEAVEING SAT NIGHT AND SHOW UP SUNDAY SO GET THERE EARLY SO WE CAN PARK TOGETHER...*''''''''DONT SET UP UNTIL WE ARE THERE, DEPENDS WHO GOES AND WHEN WE ARE THERE, THEN WILL SET UP''''''*SO WHOEVERS GOING LET ME KNOW OR PM ME SO I CAN ORGANIZE  IM OLNY TAKING ONE BIKE SO HOW MANY ARE GOING????


----------



## NaturalHighII

Ok regarding the shirts, Were gonna haev to leave them like they are until next year. Then will get the chapters names on them. So whoever paid for them will begin to get them. Whoever paid for them and didnt pay for shipping, theyre will be a delay. And Zigs, you keep talking and talking. Its hard to lead a club and Im doing the best to my ability. WHy Im not showing, first of all, I dont drive, secondly my bikes not ready, and lastly I work Saturdays and Sundays. So that alone takes all my time. Now, Zigs if you think you can do better, I encourage you to go head and try. I dont think youre gonna drive down to LA to do all the things that are needed to be done here. And then its hard to keep track of people when I ask all the Chap.'s Pres' to get me there members info, and they dont do it. So yeah, Its pretty freaking hard. All you guys think its a said and done thing. Nah it aint, you have to order the things and pick them up and so on.Now Im pretty tired of some of you putting me down by saying Im not doing my job. Raul stated a good point. If your showing alone (Zigs), that alone show the commitment to the club. Now a while back, you also pm'ed me about a couple things Zigs. Since you been asking where is Sal,you yourself should find out where he at, if you really want to step up,like you say. So yeah, thats pretty much some of the things I had to say. Lowrider Nationals will not happen for me. I dont even know whens my next show.So yeah, thats that.


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Aug 3 2007, 12:03 AM~8462023
> *Ok regarding the shirts, Were gonna haev to leave them like they are until next year. Then will get the chapters names on them. So whoever paid for them will begin to get them. Whoever paid for them and didnt pay for shipping, theyre will be a delay. And Zigs, you keep talking and talking. Its hard to lead a club and Im doing the best to my ability. WHy Im not showing, first of all, I dont drive, secondly my bikes not ready, and lastly I work Saturdays and Sundays. So that alone takes all my time. Now, Zigs if you think you can do better, I encourage you to go head and try. I dont think youre gonna drive down to LA to do all the things that are needed to be done here. And then its hard to keep track of people when I ask all the Chap.'s Pres' to get me there members info, and they dont do it. So yeah, Its pretty freaking hard. All you guys think its a said and done thing. Nah it aint, you have to order the things and pick them up and so on.Now Im pretty tired of some of you putting me down by saying Im not doing my job. Raul stated a good point. If your showing alone (Zigs), that alone show the commitment to the club. Now a while back, you also pm'ed me about a couple things Zigs. Since you been asking where is Sal,you yourself should find out where he at, if you really want to step up,like you say. So yeah, thats pretty much some of the things I had to say. Lowrider Nationals will not happen for me. I dont even know whens my next show.So yeah, thats that.
> *


so my shirts going to say so cal?fuck it theres always black tape or somting
and this is a werid question and a nosy one why u by a car wen u dont drive i mean like do u have a licence?
and the club thing yea its fuken seems hard to run a club good n keep shit in track


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 2 2007, 11:35 PM~8461883
> *ight kids......WHOEVERS GOING TO LOWRIDER NAT... ILL SEE YOU THERE. IM LEAVEING SAT NIGHT AND SHOW UP SUNDAY SO GET THERE EARLY SO WE CAN PARK TOGETHER...''''''''DONT SET UP UNTIL WE ARE THERE, DEPENDS WHO GOES AND WHEN WE ARE THERE, THEN WILL SET UP''''''SO WHOEVERS GOING LET ME KNOW OR PM ME SO I CAN ORGANIZE  IM OLNY TAKING ONE BIKE SO HOW MANY ARE GOING????
> *


ill c if i can go no bike though


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 2 2007, 11:42 PM~8462162
> *so my shirts going to say so cal?fuck it theres always black tape or somting
> and this is a werid question and a nosy one why u by a car wen u dont drive i mean like do u have a licence?
> and the club thing yea its fuken seems hard to run a club good n keep shit in track
> *


Imma go take my driving test on Monday, so when I pass it I dont have to worry about buying a car.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

OK IDK IF THIS HAS BEEN ADDRESSED OR IF WE ALL JUST LOST TRACK OF THIS...BUT FROM WAT I GOT WEN I WAS TALKING TO ARTIE WAS THAT....EACH CHAPTER IS SUPPOSE TO HAVE THEIR OWN PRESIDENT...AND THAT ARTIE IS THE MAIN PRESIDENT OF THE WHOLE CLUB...BECAUSE LATLY I NOTICED THAT THIS CONSEPT HASNT BEEN GOIN ON.....I STRONGLY THINK THAT EVERY CHAPTER SHOULD HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT THERE OWN SHIRTS N PLAQUES...AND WE SHOULD RUN OUR CHAPTER PLANS TO THROUGH ART...IDK THESE ARE JUST MY OPINIONS...I DNT THINK ROGER SHOULD BE THE MAIN PRESIDENT...NO DISRSESPECT ROGER BUT I THINK U SHOULD BE LA CHAPTERS PRESIDENT...I KNO U CAN DO IT LIL HOMIE U HAVE THE DRIVE BUT MAYBE WE SHOULD JUST LET ARTIE BE THE MAIN PRESIDENT...AND ZIGS YEA U GOT TO SHOWS WITH BIKES N WIN TROPHIES BUT THAT DOSENT MEAN ANYTHING...THAT DOSNET MEAN U CAN RUN FOR PRESIDENT...U GET WAT IM SAYING LIL MMAN...IM NOT CALLING ANYONE OUT IM JUST SAYING WAT I THINK COULD HELP THE CLUB...N YES RAUL HAD A GOOD POINT IF U DNT HAVE A BIKE GO TO THE SHOW STILL...WERE UR SHIRT..LET THEM KNO WE ARE STILL AROUND THAT WE ARE COMING BACK OUT STRONG...LIKE I WENT TO LEGIONS SHOW WIT NO BIKE BUT STILL WORE MY SHIRT...N TALKED TO STREET LOW AND GOT US IN THE MAG.....N AFTER ARTIE LEFT A COUPLE CLUBS WERE ASKING ME WAT HAPPEN TO THE CLUB..AND I TOLD THEM THAT ALOT OF OUR BIKES ARE UNDERCONSTRUCTION...AND THAT WE WILL BE SHOWING BIG FOR NEXT YEAR SO COME ON GUYS LETS GET OUR HEAD TOGHTER.....


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

who needs plaques...i can get sum done so not all the pressure is on roger...just let me kno guys


----------



## 817Lowrider

ALREADY SHOW this weekend


----------



## socios b.c. prez

You guys should have got all the shirts so that they say bike club and then everyone could have taken them to the mall or somewhere and gotten there city or state embroidered on the shirts. Its really cheap to do that and maybe next time you could try that.


----------



## eric ramos

first of all that shirts ordeal was cus of th CC so we can pay our respects 2 Ricardo its not rogers or any one alses 
plakes expensive so we go with roger cus he has the hookup 
2nd victor and zigs stfu and work on ur bikes


----------



## 817Lowrider

my bro is gonna tag up my display board for the show :0 :0 :0


----------



## eric ramos

he rites?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 3 2007, 03:02 PM~8465258
> *he rites?
> *


back in the day


----------



## eric ramos

:werd: he goign to put red dangerous or roll the dice?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 3 2007, 03:06 PM~8465290
> *:werd: he goign to put red dangerous or roll the dice?
> *


Red dangerous


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 3 2007, 12:51 PM~8465179
> *first of all that shirts ordeal was cus of th CC so we  can pay our respects 2 Ricardo its not rogers or any one alses
> plakes expensive so we go with roger cus he has the hookup
> 2nd victor and zigs stfu and work on ur bikes
> *


*
*

foo just trying to help 
so u stfu


----------



## eric ramos

sweet 
should do the same with deep brown but like some oldengilsh shit


----------



## NaturalHighII

There you guys go fighting with each other. Dont do that, I thought you guys were lovers!!!


----------



## eric ramos

^^^^^^^:rofl: 
victor just work on ur bike all im a say u lil fuker


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Aug 3 2007, 01:23 PM~8465369
> *There you guys go fighting with each other. Dont do that, I thought you guys were lovers!!!
> *


im not trying to fight im trying to through out suggestions...n erics negative's ass is turning it into a fight


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 3 2007, 03:20 PM~8465346
> *sweet
> should do the same with deep brown but like some oldengilsh shit
> *


NOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 3 2007, 01:26 PM~8465392
> *^^^^^^^:rofl:
> victor just work on ur bike all im a say u lil fuker
> *


 :angry: im gonna try n help the club to


----------



## eric ramos

yes u can help with a finishsed bike and no b s


----------



## sick six

whats up victor those parts already getting chromed thanks homie.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Aug 3 2007, 01:37 PM~8465449
> *whats up victor those parts already getting chromed thanks homie.
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

All the girls jockin,Beat steady knockin...


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

*JUS WANTED TO LET YOU KNOE THAT THEY FOR ME NOT FOR ANY1 ELSE*


----------



## eric ramos

huh'


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 3 2007, 02:49 PM~8466025
> *huh'
> *


SOME1 IN THE CLUB IS TRYIN TO STEEL MY DESIGNS..
ILL PM U LATER WEN I GET ON


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 3 2007, 02:48 PM~8466016
> *JUS WANTED TO LET YOU KNOE THAT THEY FOR ME NOT FOR ANY1 ELSE
> *


fooo u gt mad to easily

wtf...who would want those parts

those dnt go with anyones bike from wat i kno


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 3 2007, 02:51 PM~8466039
> *fooo u gt mad to easily
> 
> wtf...who would want those parts
> 
> those dnt go with anyones bike from wat i kno
> *


FOO I HEARD IT LIKE 3 TMES..
I GOT A PM FOMR THE PERSON IM GETTIN MADE FROM..
AND THEY SAID THATS THE 3RD TIME THEY SEE THEM..
THAT THEY PMED HIM LIKE 3 TIMES SAYIN THEY ANTED THEM MADE..


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 3 2007, 02:52 PM~8466054
> *FOO I HEARD IT LIKE 3 TMES..
> I GOT A PM FOMR THE PERSON IM GETTIN MADE FROM..
> AND THEY SAID THATS THE 3RD TIME THEY SEE THEM..
> THAT THEY PMED HIM LIKE 3 TIMES SAYIN THEY ANTED THEM MADE..
> *


who's making ur parts....
how u kno its a club member
who is it then trying to get ur design done


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 3 2007, 02:53 PM~8466060
> *who's making ur parts....
> how u kno its a club member
> who is it then trying to get ur design done
> *


DONT TRIP AND I JHEARD IT WAS FORM THE CLUB LIKE TWICE..
FROM SOME1


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 3 2007, 02:54 PM~8466067
> *DONT TRIP AND I JHEARD IT WAS FORM THE CLUB LIKE TWICE..
> FROM SOME1
> *


who is trying to steal ur parts

who's making ur design


----------



## 817Lowrider

There not even cool designs :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 3 2007, 02:58 PM~8466114
> *There not even cool designs :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 3 2007, 02:58 PM~8466114
> *There not even cool designs :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 3 2007, 04:57 PM~8466098
> *who is trying to steal ur parts
> 
> who's making ur design
> *


i am lol jp zig jus make better designs to make them hate on


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

ayo zigs.....if someone already tried to steal them, that means you gotta come with something new and suprise them. if you need some help, holla at me


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 3 2007, 05:38 PM~8466414
> *ayo zigs.....if someone already tried to steal them, that means you gotta come with something new and suprise them.  if you need some help, holla at me
> *


What happen to my design


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 3 2007, 04:00 PM~8466129
> *hey when can i join???
> *


 :0


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

*BABOSO HYDROS, eric ramos*

dammm to lovers destined to be



ey eric send me those pics of that trike we was talking bout


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 3 2007, 05:51 PM~8466787
> *
> BABOSO HYDROS, eric ramos
> 
> dammm to lovers destined to be mommy and daddy
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Always got something gay to say. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 3 2007, 06:00 PM~8466817
> *Always love to be gay . :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 Im going to the club


----------



## eric ramos

aka the tittiebar


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 3 2007, 06:13 PM~8466903
> *2 Im going to the club
> *


????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 3 2007, 03:48 PM~8466016
> *OKEY I DESIGNED SOME PARTS AND IVE BEEN HEARING SOME1 TOOK MY IDEA....
> I DESIGNED THESE PARTS FOR ME NOT FOR SOME1 ELSE...
> I HEARD FROM SOME1 THAT THEYVE BEEN GETTIN MESSAGES FROM MY CLUB MEMEBER TO GET THEM MADE...
> AND I THINK THATS FUKED
> 
> *


*
STOP POSTING THEM UP HERE...KEEP IT TO UR SELF DUMMY*


----------



## eric ramos

nice avitar arite 
i dont like tuna fish tho haha


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:0 
:0 
:0 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## mortalkombat2

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 3 2007, 07:31 PM~8466995
> *????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


Bout to hit the club


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 3 2007, 06:04 PM~8466559
> *What happen to my design
> *


dont worry. didnt forget your stupid ass. :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS+Aug 3 2007, 06:00 PM~8467174-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> :0
> :0
> :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn they fuken small
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 3 2007, 06:41 PM~8467417
> *dont worry.  didnt forget your stupid ass. :uh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 3 2007, 03:38 PM~8466414
> *ayo zigs.....if someone already tried to steal them, that means you gotta come with something new and suprise them.  if you need some help, holla at me
> *


I DO NEED SOME HELP HOMIE..
ILL HALLA T U LATER WEN IM MAKIN NMY NEW DESIGN


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 3 2007, 07:19 PM~8467664
> *damn they fuken small
> :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: but they are fuckin clean


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 3 2007, 10:12 PM~8468572
> *:biggrin: but they are fuckin clean
> *


like this


----------



## eric ramos

^nice


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 3 2007, 10:22 PM~8468606
> *^nice
> *


fixed and good as new


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 3 2007, 10:19 PM~8468593
> *like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want that :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 3 2007, 10:32 PM~8468647
> *i want it rough and dirty please art and zigs give me it
> *


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 3 2007, 10:34 PM~8468658
> * artie i miss ur cock in my mouth
> *


 :angry:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 3 2007, 10:32 PM~8468647
> *i want that :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!! I got fucked up tonight. Met Cadillac Don(inside peanut butter out side jelly). cool dude


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 3 2007, 08:41 PM~8467417
> *dont worry.  didnt forget your stupid ass. :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

IGHT THE SHOW IS 2MARROW AND ILL SEE YOU GUYS OVER THERE WHOEVERS GOING....LATEZ


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 4 2007, 10:29 AM~8469969
> *IGHT THE SHOW IS 2MARROW AND ILL SEE YOU GUYS OVER THERE WHOEVERS GOING....LATEZ
> *


Its going down


----------



## 817Lowrider

Prolly not going tomorrow


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## eric ramos

:wave: tuna bitch


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 3 2007, 05:00 PM~8467174
> *:0
> :0
> :0
> :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice puto


----------



## mortalkombat2

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mortalkombat2, casper805
:0


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Aug 5 2007, 10:22 AM~8476243
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mortalkombat2, casper805
> :0
> *


:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 5 2007, 01:23 PM~8476248
> *:wave:
> *


*WTF!!!!!!!*


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

* :angry: ARTIE IS PISSED THAT ZIGS AND JESSE SAID THEY WERE GOING TO THE SHOW N THE ENDED UP LAGGING IT...DAMMM U GUYS ARE IN FOR A EAR FOOL....WELL GOOD LUCK HOPE TO U GUYS SOON...WANT TO SEE WAT U GUYS HAVE TO SAY*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 5 2007, 03:45 PM~8476986
> * :angry: ARTIE IS PISSED THAT ZIGS AND JESSE SAID THEY WERE GOING TO THE SHOW N THE ENDED UP LAGGING IT...DAMMM U GUYS ARE IN FOR A EAR FOOL....WELL GOOD LUCK HOPE TO U GUYS SOON...WANT TO SEE WAT U GUYS HAVE TO SAY
> *


damn pm a ***** :uh:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 5 2007, 01:45 PM~8476986
> * :angry: ARTIE IS PISSED THAT ZIGS AND JESSE SAID THEY WERE GOING TO THE SHOW N THE ENDED UP LAGGING IT...DAMMM U GUYS ARE IN FOR A EAR FOOL....WELL GOOD LUCK HOPE TO U GUYS SOON...WANT TO SEE WAT U GUYS HAVE TO SAY
> *


wtf..
it was my b-day yestrday and had a meano party and totaly forgot...


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 5 2007, 12:45 PM~8476986
> * :angry: ARTIE IS PISSED THAT ZIGS AND JESSE SAID THEY WERE GOING TO THE SHOW N THE ENDED UP LAGGING IT...DAMMM U GUYS ARE IN FOR A EAR FOOL....WELL GOOD LUCK HOPE TO U GUYS SOON...WANT TO SEE WAT U GUYS HAVE TO SAY
> *


when i talked to jesse he said he was on his way to the show


----------



## eric ramos

fuken jessica man hes like not even 10mins away wat a fat fuck *****


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 5 2007, 01:48 PM~8476386
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

man cali fukers have it fuken made with the shows n still dont show :uh:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 5 2007, 06:08 PM~8478560
> *man cali fukers have it fuken made with the shows n still dont show :uh:
> *


fuk u eric


----------



## eric ramos

its the truth but hey u was hungover :barf:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 5 2007, 06:12 PM~8478593
> *its the truth but hey u was hungover :barf:
> *


ahaha and i knoe...
damn drank long tylanol :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

[pendejo 
arts going to meterte la vergota


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 5 2007, 05:19 PM~8478639
> *[pendejo
> arts going to meterte la vergota
> *


do wat i told u puto


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 5 2007, 06:19 PM~8478639
> *[pendejo
> arts going to meterte la vergota
> *


homie wat ahppens happens..
i knoe i fuked up
but watever he says is the word


----------



## eric ramos

na he aint kikin you out 
id call him if i wsa ya


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 5 2007, 06:25 PM~8478680
> *na he aint kikin you out
> id call him if i wsa ya
> *


well i dont knoe...
let me him come


----------



## eric ramos

he aint comin till later on 
id still cal him to calm his ass down but
jessica damn he really let us down cus ehs in fuken bakersfeild for fucks sake


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 5 2007, 06:27 PM~8478692
> *he aint comin till later on
> id still cal him to calm his ass down but
> jessica damn he really let us down cus ehs in fuken bakersfeild for fucks sake
> *


watever


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 5 2007, 05:27 PM~8478692
> *he aint comin till later on
> id still cal him to calm his ass down but
> jessica damn he really let us down cus ehs in fuken bakersfeild for fucks sake
> *


thanks for the pics puto
was up to all the new members i didnt get to say wats up to


----------



## eric ramos

pm me back stupid for more details


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 5 2007, 05:32 PM~8478723
> *pm me back stupid for more details
> *


i did


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 5 2007, 09:30 PM~8478710
> *thanks for the pics puto
> was up to all the new members i didnt get to say wats up to
> *


im new


----------



## 817Lowrider

Wut it dew bitches


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

^^^
7/11 :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: lil bitches :0


----------



## Guest




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 5 2007, 06:30 PM~8478710
> *thanks for the pics puto
> was up to all the new members i didnt get to say wats up to
> *


When are you going to kick it in chat?


----------



## Lil Spanks

O.K...I'm back as being the main pres of the bike club...so roger you dont have to strees no more  i know it was hard but ill take care of things  As of now i'm showing a street bike untill my other hush,hush ..but hey ill be reping out there.. .....now im back i will be pm'ing all the members the new rules that will be in effcet. so every member will be hearing from me really soon as in 2marrow.....* and still we are paying no dues to let you know....(and ziggs......it's cool that you missed it,because it was your bithday and i would of done the same too, so your of the hook..) *.........And as of right now, plans are in effect of going to san deigo for sept.2 for majestics indoor car show, that the c.c. (o.c. and l.a.). will be showing strong and i hoping bikes two..so far theres 3 bikes going, mine,frankys(the red o.g. schwinn) and his cuzin) so whoever want to come down better hit me up or make plans..also for vegas too.......so if you have something to say pm me...


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 5 2007, 11:46 PM~8481426
> *O.K...I'm back as being the main pres of the bike club...so roger you dont have to strees no more  i know it was hard but ill take care of things  As of now i'm showing a street bike untill my other hush,hush ..but hey ill be reping out there.. .....now im back i will be pm'ing all the members the new rules that will be in effcet. so every member will be hearing from me really soon as in 2marrow..... and still we are paying no dues to let you know....(and ziggs......it's cool that you missed it,because it was your bithday and i would of done the same too, so your of the hook..) .........And as of right now, plans are in effect of going to san deigo for sept.2 for majestics indoor car show, that the c.c. (o.c. and l.a.). will be showing strong and i hoping bikes two..so far theres 3 bikes going, mine,frankys(the red o.g. schwinn) and his cuzin) so whoever want to come down better hit me up or make plans..also for vegas too.......so if you have something to say pm me...
> *


 
and sept 2 i can go..
and thats for sure..
and no doupt im going to vegas..
got a ride and everything.
and any1 win anything


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 5 2007, 11:46 PM~8481426
> *O.K...I'm back as being the main pres of the bike club...so roger you dont have to strees no more  i know it was hard but ill take care of things  As of now i'm showing a street bike untill my other hush,hush ..but hey ill be reping out there.. .....now im back i will be pm'ing all the members the new rules that will be in effcet. so every member will be hearing from me really soon as in 2marrow..... and still we are paying no dues to let you know....(and ziggs......it's cool that you missed it,because it was your bithday and i would of done the same too, so your of the hook..) .........And as of right now, plans are in effect of going to san deigo for sept.2 for majestics indoor car show, that the c.c. (o.c. and l.a.). will be showing strong and i hoping bikes two..so far theres 3 bikes going, mine,frankys(the red o.g. schwinn) and his cuzin) so whoever want to come down better hit me up or make plans..also for vegas too.......so if you have something to say pm me...
> *


man i bet its stressfull poorfuken roger i bet he was botherd with pms of stupid questions n shit and then the shirts n alkinda of sit
welcome back mija we love you or not maybe just victor :cheesy:


----------



## bad news

eric ramos pm sent double .


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 5 2007, 11:46 PM~8481426
> *O.K...I'm back as being the main pres of the bike club...so roger you dont have to strees no more  i know it was hard but ill take care of things  As of now i'm showing a street bike untill my other hush,hush ..but hey ill be reping out there.. .....now im back i will be pm'ing all the members the new rules that will be in effcet. so every member will be hearing from me really soon as in 2marrow..... and still we are paying no dues to let you know....(and ziggs......it's cool that you missed it,because it was your bithday and i would of done the same too, so your of the hook..) .........And as of right now, plans are in effect of going to san deigo for sept.2 for majestics indoor car show, that the c.c. (o.c. and l.a.). will be showing strong and i hoping bikes two..so far theres 3 bikes going, mine,frankys(the red o.g. schwinn) and his cuzin) so whoever want to come down better hit me up or make plans..also for vegas too.......so if you have something to say pm me...
> *


----------



## mike acosta

im putting my bike together, once the baby shower and all that is over, ill be out there showing again flying the plaque. keep in touch guys!!

"tequila sunrise" full custom


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by mike acosta_@Aug 6 2007, 11:26 AM~8484414
> *im putting my bike together, once the baby shower and all that is over, ill be out there showing again flying the plaque. keep in touch guys!!
> 
> "tequila sunrise" full custom
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Already TX Chap will be on top playa!


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 6 2007, 02:13 PM~8485813
> *Already TX Chap will be on top playa!
> *


:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 6 2007, 03:13 PM~8485813
> *Already TX Chap will be on top playa!
> *


it better be...


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 6 2007, 05:00 PM~8487252
> *it better be...
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

:smoke: me so high


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 5 2007, 12:48 PM~8476386
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i hope you will be showing it...and the horn has to go


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 6 2007, 07:19 PM~8487388
> *i hope you will be showing it...and the horn has to go
> *


Im riding this bike and the horn stays


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805+Aug 6 2007, 04:15 PM~8485826-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 6 2007, 07:00 PM~8487252
> *it better be...
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## GrimReaper

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Aug 6 2007, 08:39 PM~8488034
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 5 2007, 07:20 PM~8478646
> *do wat i told u puto
> *


and whats that??????


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mike acosta_@Aug 6 2007, 12:26 PM~8484414
> *im putting my bike together, once the baby shower and all that is over, ill be out there showing again flying the plaque. keep in touch guys!!
> 
> "tequila sunrise" full custom
> *


alright mike......sand deigo mike lets roll sept. 2


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 6 2007, 07:56 AM~8482506
> *eric ramos pm sent double .
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

everybody send me a pic of they bike if they wanna b on this site..
http://www.myspace.com/thee_artistics_homepage


----------



## GrimReaper

u should put the pixs in there own album of the chapter


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Aug 6 2007, 08:02 PM~8488913
> *u should put the pixs in there  own album of the chapter
> *


i am
theirs gona b an album for every chap


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 6 2007, 07:31 PM~8488545
> *and whats that??????
> *


hes calling shots :0 .........................caspers back :0 hno: :around: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

:0 shti damn 
anything new weres roger ??????


----------



## GrimReaper

eric ur a ***


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 6 2007, 08:19 PM~8487388
> *i hope you will be showing it...and the horn has to go
> *


dont u no thats the PIMP horn 2 honk at the hoes


----------



## GrimReaper

wat crackin oso


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

ANY1 ELSE GANNA PM ME SO I CN PUT THEIR CHAPTER ON THE MYSPACE PAGE FOR THE CLUB...
I GOT GRIMS AND BONES BIKE UP THEIR WITH NY CHAP..
AND IM DOIN VC CHAOP RIGHT NOW


----------



## eric ramos

mojon


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 6 2007, 09:12 PM~8489594
> *mojon
> *


O AND YEA ERIC IM PUTTIN UP YO SHIT TOO...LOL


----------



## eric ramos

???????????


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

ANY PICS OF THE BIKES
FOR ARIZONA CHAP
AND 
CANADA


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Aug 6 2007, 08:56 PM~8489431
> *wat crackin oso
> *


sup fool nuthing much just right hear all bord :biggrin: ....................sup zigz my babe doll :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 6 2007, 10:19 PM~8489662
> *i like eating dog poop
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

GOOD MORNING FAM!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 7 2007, 02:52 PM~8494556
> *GOOD MORNING  FAM!!!
> *


what up playa


----------



## lowridersfinest

post pics of rappers delight


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 7 2007, 04:26 PM~8495510
> *post pics of rappers delight
> *











:dunno:


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 7 2007, 05:52 PM~8496166
> *
> *


que mijo


----------



## eric ramos

wers roger n someting happen at skool n shit
but fo reals weres roger havent seen him on lil in the longets


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 7 2007, 05:57 PM~8496214
> *wers roger n someting happen at skool n shit
> but fo reals weres roger havent seen him on lil in the longets
> *


school sux


----------



## eric ramos

yea no shit
but inanother note were is roger man im not kiddin


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 7 2007, 06:01 PM~8496245
> *yea no shit
> but inanother note were is roger man im not kiddin
> *


idk


----------



## 817Lowrider

The horn will stay.


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 7 2007, 03:57 PM~8496214
> *wers roger n someting happen at skool n shit
> but fo reals weres roger havent seen him on lil in the longets
> *


were two bitches fighting over you?


----------



## eric ramos

hahaha i wish shitttttttttttttt :rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Aug 7 2007, 06:06 PM~8496300
> *were two bitches fighting over you?
> *


He got dicked down. ahahahaha


----------



## eric ramos

na some stupid dresscode shit that piissed me off that i almost got suspended for talkin shit to securite n a princapal cool that i went to a better principal that i kno n he knows me hhhahaha he gave me 2days lunch detention bitchhhhhhhhhhhhhh hahahahah this is berly the 2nd day


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 7 2007, 03:01 PM~8496245
> *yea no shit
> but inanother note were is roger man im not kiddin
> *


Im here homie, dont trip. Im not doing you dirty if thats what you think. Your parts, like I told you last week they were delayed. i barely cashed the mo's on Saturday. So Imma pay the guy on Sat. No te preocupes Eric. Im here homie. Im not going anywhere, just relieving stress, thats all


----------



## eric ramos

:worship: orale guey na i was kinda worid homie cus u wasent on this bitch since that shit art said but thanks homie i owe u one


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn i need to step my game up.


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 7 2007, 04:51 PM~8496787
> *Damn i need to step my game up.
> *



evry one dose :0 :biggrin: ................ssssssuuuuuupppppppppp fool


----------



## eric ramos

:yes: tru


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Aug 7 2007, 05:06 PM~8496300
> *were two bitches fighting over you?   i know im hot....but you two cant have me
> *


 :0


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 8 2007, 12:39 AM~8499763
> *I LOVE YOU ERIC YOUR MY BABYDOLL
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

*wat it dew every1 :biggrin: *


----------



## eric ramos

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Sup peoples FUCK WORK


----------



## eric ramos

FUCK SKOOL


----------



## GrimReaper

wats gud fools eric u stupid so just drop out


----------



## GrimReapers Lady

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

que queres mija. LOL j/p grim you know zigs is my lady.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

*sup bitches*


----------



## eric ramos

SHITTTTTT ME DROP OUT NA I WANT AN EDUCATION 
BITCH JUST SKOOL IS STRESSFUL CUS OF STUPID NEW RULES N SHIT THAT ARE A PAIN IN THE ASS


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 8 2007, 06:07 PM~8507008
> *SHITTTTTT ME DROP OUT NA I WANT AN EDUCATION
> BITCH JUST SKOOL IS STRESSFUL CUS OF STUPID NEW RULES N SHIT THAT ARE A PAIN IN THE ASS
> *


SO U DROPPED OUT..LOL
AND MO FOO I HAVE GOOD NEWS
AND I GOT GOOD NEWS OF R THE CLUB ON MY PROGRESS..
TELL YALL WEN IM DONE.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 8 2007, 07:15 PM~8507063
> *SO U DROPPED OUT..LOL
> AND MO FOO I HAVE GOOD NEWS
> AND I GOT GOOD NEWS OF R THE CLUB ON MY PROGRESS..
> TELL YALL WEN IM DUMM.. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

I SENT THE RULES OUT TO THE MEMBERS....IF YOU DONT HAVE THEM LET ME KNOW


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 8 2007, 06:19 PM~8507089
> *im selling myself to all the members....sign up n let me kno
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 8 2007, 07:20 PM~8507101
> *:0
> *


I THINK YOU NEED TO STAY IN SKOOL


----------



## eric ramos

rules are going to kill me :tears:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 8 2007, 08:52 PM~8507353
> *rules are going to kill me :tears:
> *


no llores guey


----------



## 817Lowrider

Hoes Hoes Hoes!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos

no they aint 
just got of the phone with artie


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 8 2007, 09:04 PM~8507473
> *no they aint
> just got of the phone with artie
> *


did he want some penis?


----------



## mortalkombat2

i dont got no rules!!


----------



## GrimReaper

sup mk


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Aug 8 2007, 07:29 PM~8507734
> *sup mk
> *


wuts up man


----------



## eric ramos

mk <3


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 8 2007, 07:32 PM~8507775
> *mk <3
> *


wuts the new rules mayne??


----------



## eric ramos

differnt rules for chapters n shit but they aint even harsh


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Aug 8 2007, 10:30 PM~8507746
> *wuts up man
> *


aint shit


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Aug 8 2007, 08:00 PM~8508088
> *aint shit
> *


sup grim :biggrin: i saw the video big props ese......post up that trike :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

Sup Artistics what u guys been up to any new bikes coming out?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 9 2007, 03:01 PM~8513554
> *Sup Artistics what u guys been up to any new bikes coming out?
> *


Hopefiully


----------



## 817Lowrider

Shot with HP Photosmart E327 at 2007-08-09


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Aug 9 2007, 12:36 PM~8512016
> *sup grim :biggrin: i saw the video big props ese......post up that trike :cheesy:
> *


oo u seen that shit thats wats up ill get some ia few


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 9 2007, 06:42 PM~8514795
> *
> Shot with HP Photosmart E327 at 2007-08-09
> *


bitch weres my cut im the one who put u 2 fork the streets


----------



## mike acosta

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 9 2007, 02:01 PM~8513554
> *Sup Artistics what u guys been up to any new bikes coming out?
> *


im hoping to bust my bike out again


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC

wats up


----------



## eric ramos

chillin


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 9 2007, 06:27 PM~8515922
> *chillin
> *


yea your club gots sum clean azz bikes


----------



## eric ramos

thanks well have better ones later on for sure we just building shit but this going to be done soon or later


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 9 2007, 06:36 PM~8515985
> *thanks well have better ones later on for sure we just building shit but this going to be done soon or later
> *


yea im tryin 2 get more bikes in my club 2


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 9 2007, 05:42 PM~8514795
> *
> Shot with HP Photosmart E327 at 2007-08-09
> *


2 I gotta crash for work


----------



## OSO 805

zigz im going to oxnared on the 19......................you going or wat dount want to look like a dum ass all alone...................give me some more info do thay have pre reg???


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Aug 9 2007, 10:50 PM~8518552
> *zigz im going to oxnared on the 19......................you going or wat dount want to look like a dum ass all alone...................give me some more info do thay have pre reg???
> *


yea im goin its only a few bloks away,....
and arty sai dhe going too...
and i got a suprise if i get it done fast


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 9 2007, 11:04 PM~8518641
> *yea im goin its only a few bloks away,....
> and arty sai dhe going too...
> and i got a suprise if i get it done fast
> *


ALL WRIGHT COOL :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

fuck my fork scrached my tank im guna go see if my homie can shoot it again........and shoot my fenders :angry:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

every 1 add 
club page
<a href=\'http://www.myspace.com/thee_artistics_homepage\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.myspace.com/thee_artistics_homepage</a>


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

zigs give me the password got better n more pics


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 10 2007, 03:28 AM~8519035
> *every 1 add
> club page
> <a href=\'http://www.myspace.com/thee_artistics_homepage\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.myspace.com/thee_artistics_homepage</a>
> *


 nice


----------



## 817Lowrider

just got me a sweet cutty.


----------



## eric ramos

just broke n waitin on roger


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 3 2007, 07:19 PM~8467664
> *damn my dick is fuken small
> 
> *


damn so truthfull Eric :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 10 2007, 08:50 PM~8524838
> *damn so truthfull Eric :biggrin:
> *


WTF


----------



## 817Lowrider

Pics of my new cutty tomorrow.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 10 2007, 12:28 AM~8519035
> *every 1 add
> club page
> <a href=\'http://www.myspace.com/thee_artistics_homepage\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.myspace.com/thee_artistics_homepage</a>
> *


----------



## eric ramos

mehhhh


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 10 2007, 09:53 PM~8525278
> *mehhhh
> *


x2 my bike aint even on it. :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 10 2007, 07:53 PM~8525278
> *mehhhh
> *


SUP HOMIE


----------



## eric ramos

added already u poontang 
whos the fuker who did it cus says21 mail n shit


----------



## 817Lowrider

It wont let me log in

Login is temporarily disabled while we fix some database problems. We'll be back shortly. 8/10/2007


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 10 2007, 08:01 PM~8525333
> *It wont let me log in
> 
> Login is temporarily disabled while we fix some database problems. We'll be back shortly. 8/10/2007
> *


SEND ME APC OF YO BIKE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 10 2007, 10:07 PM~8525366
> *SEND ME APC OF YO BIKE
> *


WTF is a APC


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 10 2007, 08:08 PM~8525376
> *WTF is a APC
> *


I MEAN PIC :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Post this one


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 10 2007, 08:18 PM~8525446
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post this one
> *


I HAVE THAT ONE ALREADY


----------



## eric ramos

fuck my bike  :rofl: im bored cant ya tell?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 10 2007, 08:24 PM~8525485
> *fuck my bike  :rofl: im bored cant ya tell?
> *


NO...
BUT FUK U ...LOL :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 10 2007, 08:24 PM~8525485
> *fuck my bike  :rofl: im bored cant ya tell?
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805+Aug 10 2007, 10:19 PM~8525453-->
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE THAT ONE ALREADY
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4 sho
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OSO 805_@Aug 10 2007, 10:31 PM~8525541
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


sup home boiiiiiii


----------



## 817Lowrider

We will start to see some major progress on DEEP BROWN next week. garantee


----------



## eric ramos

ese oso weres new pics??????


----------



## OSO 805

sup ese what u up to??


----------



## OSO 805

pics of???


----------



## eric ramos

new updates fuker


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Aug 10 2007, 08:42 PM~8525590
> *pics of???
> *


ERICS BUTTHOLE :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 10 2007, 08:42 PM~8525592
> *new updates fuker
> *


cant show you cuz i dount got pics  .............................zigz you have pics of that :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 10 2007, 10:43 PM~8525593
> *ERICS BUTTHOLE :biggrin:
> *


  :ugh:


----------



## OSO 805

pics of the cutlass ??????


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Aug 10 2007, 10:54 PM~8525672
> *pics of the cutlass ??????
> *


tomorrow. 2 late now


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

BABOSO HYDROS, OSO 805 
2 genuis at work on a new project for the 08 maybe late 07


----------



## eric ramos

08?????????hahahah have it for phx u hoe


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 10 2007, 09:17 PM~8525861
> *BABOSO HYDROS, OSO 805
> 2  genuis at work on a new project for the 08 maybe late 07
> *


 :biggrin: its looking nice


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 10 2007, 09:18 PM~8525873
> *08?????????hahahah have it for phx u hoe
> *


it will be there :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Aug 10 2007, 09:31 PM~8525961
> *:biggrin: its looking nice
> *


cant wait till agust 19th to see the final products....ey oso are we gonna do the trade wit the frame and trike kit


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 10 2007, 09:18 PM~8525873
> *08?????????hahahah have it for phx u hoe
> *


thats 08 isnt it


----------



## eric ramos

fuck ur couch


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

sup artistics? hope to see you in vegas. im fukkn drunk.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 11 2007, 12:27 AM~8526913
> *sup artistics?  hope to see you in vegas.  im fukkn drunk.
> *


i dnt think we are going


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 11 2007, 02:28 AM~8526918
> *i dnt think we are going
> *


damn you! :angry:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 11 2007, 12:29 AM~8526926
> *damn you! :angry:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 11 2007, 12:28 AM~8526918
> *i dnt think i am going
> *


There we go


----------



## mike acosta

HEY ANYONE KNOW ABOUT THE CAR SHOW IN O.C. THIS SUNDAY?? WHERE IT'S AT AND HOW MUCH $


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Aug 11 2007, 06:58 AM~8527615
> *There we go
> *


what up MK u got anymore pics of some chee chees??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 11 2007, 06:03 PM~8530827
> *what up MK u got anymore pics of some chee chees??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Aug 11 2007, 06:52 PM~8531059
> *:nosad:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 11 2007, 06:54 PM~8531073
> *:wave:
> *


 :cheesy: hello hello


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Aug 11 2007, 06:58 PM~8531099
> *:cheesy: hello hello
> *


son were u been?!?!


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 11 2007, 07:30 PM~8531283
> *son were u been?!?!
> *


!?!?!?! around :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Aug 11 2007, 07:55 PM~8531416
> *!?!?!?! around  :biggrin:
> *


*I BET :biggrin: *


----------



## 817Lowrider

****!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

TX THEE ARTISTICS. Are your ready?


----------



## DVNRDGRS

yall look got some clean ass bike mayne :yessad:


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 11 2007, 11:51 PM~8532760
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Aug 11 2007, 11:45 PM~8532088
> *yall look got some clean ass bike mayne :yessad:
> *


You already know man!!!!!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 11 2007, 11:27 PM~8531989
> *TX THEE ARTISTICS. Are your ready?
> *


dont worry bout everyone else. question is....are you ready?


----------



## DVNRDGRS

wus up artistics.


----------



## eric ramos

chillennnnnn ey


----------



## GrimReaper

:wave: 
















:wave: 










































































:wave:


----------



## GrimReaper

:wave: 
















:wave: 










































































:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 12 2007, 10:13 AM~8533834
> *dont worry bout everyone else.  question is....are you ready?
> *


soon play, soon.


----------



## DVNRDGRS

im thinkin bout join yall club i been talkin to juan and yall seem A+ i'd be happy to join! 



















A LIL SOMETHIN SOMETHIN FOR THA SOUTH.


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 12 2007, 03:27 PM~8535981
> *
> *


send the seat yet


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Aug 12 2007, 03:16 PM~8535915
> *im thinkin bout join yall club  i been talkin to juan and yall seem A+  i'd be happy to join!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A LIL SOMETHIN SOMETHIN FOR THA SOUTH.
> *


the skirt kils it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Aug 12 2007, 05:16 PM~8535915
> *im thinkin bout join yall club  i been talkin to juan and yall seem A+  i'd be happy to join!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A LIL SOMETHIN SOMETHIN FOR THA SOUTH.
> *


Already playa


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 12 2007, 04:52 PM~8536418
> *the skirt kils it
> *


thats ur opinion eric keep it to urself...u kno wat eric i notice u put down everyone alot...n that can tear away our club..hahh u should think of wat u say before u say it


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 12 2007, 04:52 PM~8536418
> *the skirt kils it
> *


hahahah :0 :cheesy: naw that shit is bad it just paint it......lol


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Aug 12 2007, 03:16 PM~8535915
> *im thinkin bout join yall club  i been talkin to juan and yall seem A+  i'd be happy to join!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A LIL SOMETHIN SOMETHIN FOR THA SOUTH.
> *


hear is the pic you wanted to see







:biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

what's up Poo-Toes.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Aug 13 2007, 08:58 AM~8541303
> *hear is the pic you wanted to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


WERES MY PCS OSO


----------



## 817Lowrider

What it do fam. We went to the parl yesterday. had a lil cook out took some pics and cruised.


----------



## GrimReaper

wats gud fam


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Aug 13 2007, 05:51 PM~8544368
> *wats gud fam
> *


Sup grim Hows da big apple


----------



## GrimReaper

its all good out hear just been workin for some youth program that ends trus day then i got to look 4 something to get my new bike going


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Aug 13 2007, 06:02 PM~8544454
> *its all good out hear just been workin for some youth program that ends trus day then i got to look 4 something to get my new bike going
> *


Ima turn my red bike into a trike


----------



## GrimReaper

thats wats up wats up wit the dodo brown bike


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Aug 13 2007, 06:12 PM~8544550
> *thats wats up  wats up wit the dodo brown bike
> *


Thats first :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

kooolkoool


----------



## Lil Spanks

the guys in cali......whos available through the 20th to the 27...any of those days for a photo shoot???? only cali hit me up asap


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Aug 12 2007, 03:16 PM~8535915
> *im thinkin bout join yall club  i been talkin to juan and yall seem A+  i'd be happy to join!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A LIL SOMETHIN SOMETHIN FOR THA SOUTH.
> *


I like the frame man


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Aug 13 2007, 06:25 PM~8545039
> *I like u man
> *


 :0


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 13 2007, 05:27 PM~8545054
> *:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Aug 13 2007, 06:30 PM~8545085
> *:uh:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 13 2007, 05:31 PM~8545091
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


my air conditioning broke and its 112 outside


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Aug 14 2007, 03:33 AM~8545109
> *my air conditioning broke and its 112 outside
> *


Owned :roflmao:

:biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

fuck my car dided for the last time 
i aint fixin so no more car
and roger were ya at fuker?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 13 2007, 06:33 PM~8545114
> *Owned :roflmao:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


x112 :roflmao:


----------



## GrimReaper

pay 4 the tixs ill go


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 13 2007, 05:33 PM~8545114
> *Owned :roflmao:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


(update)
its APS cuttin back on the electricity right now :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Aug 13 2007, 06:51 PM~8545232
> *(update)
> its APS cuttin back on the electricity right now  :angry:
> *


ur still my hero


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Aug 13 2007, 06:46 PM~8545193
> *pay  4 the tixs ill go
> *


what tixs??


----------



## GrimReaper

plane tixs


----------



## eric ramos

I NEED MY DAMN PARTS


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Aug 13 2007, 06:55 PM~8545273
> *plane tixs
> *


2 where


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 13 2007, 06:21 PM~8545017
> *the guys in cali......whos available through the 20th to the 27...any of those days for a photo shoot???? only cali hit me up asap
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos

MANNNNNN I WISHED I LIVED IN CALI SHOWS ALLOVER AND SHIT AND THEN NOW PHOTOSHOOTS ANDI BET ONLY 2 ARE GOING TO INCLUDING ART


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 13 2007, 05:53 PM~8545250
> *ur still my hero
> *


Heeey!! ha :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Aug 13 2007, 07:04 PM~8545353
> *Heeey!! ha  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

also i will be in vegas


----------



## 817Lowrider

Shot with HP Photosmart E327 at 2007-08-13
Pics from the park yesterday
My cousin boy and my nefew DRE


----------



## 817Lowrider

Shot with HP Photosmart E327 at 2007-08-13
My nefew Izzys bike


----------



## eric ramos

NICE ADIDAS UR CUZ HAS


----------



## 817Lowrider

Shot with HP Photosmart E327 at 2007-08-14
My nefew DRE taking a dive. LMAO and didnt scratch the paint


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 13 2007, 06:21 PM~8545498
> *
> Shot with HP Photosmart E327 at 2007-08-13
> My nefew Izzys bike
> *


JUST ASKIN FOR A FLAT TWISTED SISSYBAR WHY NOT THAT FO ROMANSBC HES GOT ONE IN THIS TOPIC SHIT I BET HE LET IT GO FOR LIKE 15SHIPPED OR SOMTING?


----------



## 817Lowrider

I bought one from Dopey... You know how that turned out


----------



## eric ramos

WELL U AINT GETTIN IT ANYTIME SOON OR EVEN EVER..................
ROMANS SEEMS LEGIT


----------



## Lil Spanks

for sale...300 take it all


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos+Aug 13 2007, 08:26 PM~8545544-->
> 
> 
> 
> WELL U AINT GETTIN IT ANYTIME SOON OR EVEN EVER..................
> ROMANS SEEMS LEGIT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already gave my nefew his bike. If he want one he will have to buy it.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 13 2007, 08:26 PM~8545546
> *what yall think of my ride for the mean while.???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 13 2007, 06:26 PM~8545546
> *what yall think of my ride for the mean while.???and the only strett bike out here with disc brakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  ....................................................................................ULTRA VIOLET?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 13 2007, 06:26 PM~8545546
> *what yall think of my ride for the mean while.???and the only street bike out here with disc brakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WEN U SENDING THE SEAT


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 13 2007, 06:21 PM~8545017
> *the guys in cali......whos available through the 20th to the 27...any of those days for a photo shoot???? only cali hit me up asap
> *


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 13 2007, 05:21 PM~8545017
> *the guys in cali......whos available through the 20th to the 27...any of those days for a photo shoot???? only cali hit me up asap
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 13 2007, 06:30 PM~8545576
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 13 2007, 06:26 PM~8545546
> *what yall think of my ride for the mean while.???and the only street bike out here with disc brakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and it rides smooth


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 13 2007, 05:21 PM~8545017
> *the guys in cali......whos available through the 20th to the 27...any of those days for a photo shoot???? only cali hit me up asap
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

cali members better not lag too if your down let me know with or without bikes...but more bikes


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 13 2007, 06:36 PM~8545631
> *cali members better not lag too if your down let me know with or without bikes...but more bikes
> *


IM DOWN..
WEN AND WHERE IS IT..
AND WAT TMIE..
SO I DOTN MAKE PLANNS AND SEE IF I CAN GET A RIDE


----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 13 2007, 07:37 PM~8545637
> *IM DOWN..
> WEN AND WHERE IS IT..
> AND WAT TMIE..
> SO I DOTN MAKE PLANNS AND SEE IF I CAN GET A RIDE
> *


will have it in la some where so its alittle closer


----------



## Lil Spanks

im out


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 13 2007, 06:39 PM~8545658
> *will have it in la some where so its alittle closer
> *


OK..
LET ME KNOE ALL THE INFO SO I CAN MAKE ARRANGMENTS FOR MY RIDE AND SHIT


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

THEE ARTISTICS family comin back up..:biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

:uh: FUCK THIS WE NEED BIKES 
MAN I CANT WAIT MAN FUCK IM GETTIN MAD WITH THE DAYSPASSIN BY


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 13 2007, 06:48 PM~8545749
> *:uh: FUCK THIS WE NEED BIKES
> MAN I CANT WAIT MAN FUCK IM GETTIN MAD WITH THE DAYSPASSIN BY
> *


fukin ****


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:biggrin:


----------



## mortalkombat2

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Aug 13 2007, 08:06 PM~8546674
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 13 2007, 08:13 PM~8546764
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 13 2007, 06:21 PM~8545017
> *the guys in cali......whos available through the 20th to the 27...any of those days for a photo shoot???? only cali hit me up asap
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 13 2007, 07:26 PM~8545546
> *for sale...300 take it all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

anybody got a pic of caspers old frame..
the 1 that got jaked..


----------



## eric ramos

COMO CHINGAS PUTOOOOOOO :angry:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 13 2007, 05:59 PM~8545308
> *:0
> *


i alredy talk to you im going for sher :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 13 2007, 08:52 PM~8547215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COMO CHINGAS PUTOOOOOOO :angry:
> *


 :0 who's was or who's is that


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 13 2007, 10:21 PM~8547867
> *:0 who's was or who's is that
> *


was caspers old fame..
till it got jaked..


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 13 2007, 10:25 PM~8547904
> *was caspers old fame..
> till it got jaked..
> *


hahahah ohthat was the one


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 13 2007, 10:27 PM~8547918
> *hahahah ohthat was the one
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

a few things to keep in mind:
1. clean bike, trophy worthy is a plus!
2. easy to get along with, not a dumbfuck druggie
3. dedication for the club, be on time, keep your word
4. if ur gay...it just aint gonna happen
5. if ur girlfriend is smokin hot, there will be a initiation process between
her and all club members*

so keep that in mind yes. :biggrin: :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0*


----------



## 817Lowrider

Shot with HP Photosmart E327 at 2007-08-14
My CUTTY!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Shot with HP Photosmart E327 at 2007-08-14
:0 :0


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 14 2007, 06:27 AM~8547918
> *hahahah ohthat was the one
> *


witch stupid guy would steal it, you can't build it up cuz others would recognize it and you can't sell it either cuz others would recognize it too :uh: :uh: i bet it was just a hater :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

cus they fuken retarede


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 14 2007, 03:52 PM~8553137
> *witch stupid guy would steal it, you can't build it up cuz others would recognize it and you can't sell it either cuz others would recognize it too  :uh:  :uh:  i bet it was just a hater  :angry:
> *


i know i just have it hanging up on my wall just to look at it


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 14 2007, 05:22 PM~8553928
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY I DONT SWING LIKE THAT :twak:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 14 2007, 06:40 PM~8554043
> *HEY I DONT SWING LIKE THAT :twak:
> *


wut ya think of my cutty.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:wave:


----------



## OSO 805

put some 13 teens on that bitch..............


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Aug 14 2007, 11:17 PM~8557362
> *put some 13 teens on that bitch..............
> *


i think you can go to jail for teens on youre car


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 14 2007, 10:31 PM~8557499
> *i think you can go to jail for teens on youre car
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fuck it :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

blahhhh


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 15 2007, 12:31 AM~8557499
> *i think you can go to jail for teens on youre car
> *


x1000


----------



## GrimReaper

any one got a og speedo


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## the bone collector




----------



## 817Lowrider

Wut it dew


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Aug 15 2007, 05:38 PM~8563030
> *
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :wave: :worship:


----------



## eric ramos

fuck


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## casper805

ok me n art are back arts pres im vice anything u guys need plques shirts or faced parts pm me 
plaques are now 35 car size u gotta pm me n me and art will talk about it any other ? u guys got pm me or art


----------



## casper805

anybody got the link for the legions show?


----------



## eric ramos

fuck you putpo


----------



## GrimReaper

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Aug 15 2007, 04:35 PM~8563441
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


pm sent


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 15 2007, 07:24 PM~8563357
> *ok me n art are back arts pres im vice anything u guys need plques shirts or faced parts pm me
> plaques are now 35 car size u gotta pm me n me and art will talk about it any other ? u guys got pm me or art
> *


I want 2


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 15 2007, 08:39 PM~8563466
> *pm sent
> *


sent back


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 15 2007, 04:43 PM~8563482
> *I want 2
> *


no juan 35 for the bike size the car size are gonna be just a lil more


----------



## eric ramos

fuck ur self  casper


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 15 2007, 04:51 PM~8563545
> *i love u  casper
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

no fuck u 
why u call me at 8am wen i was already in skool u hoe ass


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 15 2007, 04:56 PM~8563577
> *no fuck u
> why u call me at 8am wen i was already in skool u hoe ass
> *


i forgot puto fuck now get me the legions show topic


----------



## eric ramos

y it suked
not many showed 
and only like 2 bikes was clean


----------



## 817Lowrider

For casper


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 15 2007, 05:02 PM~8563627
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For casper
> *


naw homie la de tu avatar and cause i said so eric


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Aug 6 2007, 07:51 PM~8489380
> *hes calling shots :0 .........................caspers back :0  hno:  :around:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=348973 
tjhere u gagot


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 15 2007, 05:16 PM~8563723
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=348973
> tjhere u gagot
> *


----------



## mortalkombat2

:biggrin:


----------



## mike acosta

whats up fellas. well i was planning to put my bike together, but tuesday night i had gall stones fuckin me up. i slept ALL DAY wednesday, feelin like shit. it's not pleasant. so now i have to wait till friday if i feel okay. they say i might need surgery. i just hope i don't miss a show in whittier, few lowriders, mainly hot rods but they'll let you ride a bike. lots of top notch cars. anyways, GALLSTONES IS A BITCH :thumbsdown: :tears: :tears: :tears: :burn: :barf:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn man good luck with that


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by mike acosta_@Aug 16 2007, 09:59 AM~8569062
> *whats up fellas. well i was planning to put my bike together, but tuesday night i had gall stones fuckin me up. i slept ALL DAY wednesday, feelin like shit. it's not pleasant. so now i have to wait till friday if i feel okay. they say i might need surgery. i just hope i don't miss a show in whittier, few lowriders, mainly hot rods but they'll let you ride a bike.  lots of top notch cars. anyways, GALLSTONES IS A BITCH  :thumbsdown:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :burn:  :barf:
> *


hope u feel better homie


----------



## eric ramos

same homie feel better soon


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Sup peeps


----------



## 817Lowrider

DAMN Engraving :0 :0 pics soon maybe.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## eric ramos

waiting game sucks balls man


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 17 2007, 05:24 PM~8578602
> *waiting game sucks balls man
> *


x2


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 17 2007, 04:24 PM~8578602
> *i like to suck balls man
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

i want my bike man 
i have notnig to live for rite now 
i need myk bike


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 17 2007, 04:33 PM~8578692
> *i want my cock man
> i have notnig to live for rite now
> i need myk cock
> *


 :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

hahahaha
im bored
liil aint the same
shits not the same
shits changing
i just dont change 
?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 17 2007, 03:46 PM~8578827
> *hahahaha
> im bored
> liil aint the same
> shits not the same
> shits changing
> i just dont change
> ?
> *


:wave:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

NEW PAGE


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 17 2007, 11:26 PM~8581700
> *NEW PAGE
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 17 2007, 11:29 PM~8581713
> *
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 17 2007, 11:30 PM~8581714
> *
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 17 2007, 11:33 PM~8581733
> *
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 17 2007, 11:39 PM~8581764
> *
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 17 2007, 11:40 PM~8581775
> *
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 17 2007, 11:41 PM~8581778
> *
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 17 2007, 11:41 PM~8581784
> *
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 17 2007, 11:43 PM~8581790
> *
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

You must be bored


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 18 2007, 06:48 AM~8582475
> *You must be bored
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## eric ramos

some news 
omars bikes are in my house hes movin again to some other tralor n shit
im still waitin on my n his parts then they compleatlydone but again fuken waitnig


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 18 2007, 12:39 PM~8583872
> *some news
> omars bikes are in my house hes movin again to some other tralor n shit
> im still waitin on my n his parts then they compleatlydone but again fuken waitnig
> *


Did Roger call you yet?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 18 2007, 02:39 PM~8583872
> *some news
> omars bikes are in my house hes movin again to some other tralor n shit
> im still waitin on my n his parts then they compleatlydone but again fuken waitnig
> *


Soon playa. I might roll china parts to Odessa


----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 18 2007, 01:01 PM~8583972
> *
> *


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Aug 18 2007, 12:40 PM~8583875-->
> 
> 
> 
> Did Roger call you yet?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea his plater is overwelmed with orders and dose the bike shit on the side or some shit
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Aug 18 2007, 12:48 PM~8583919
> *Soon playa. I might roll china parts to Odessa
> *


  cant wait babygirl


----------



## socios b.c. prez

So there not even done?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Mannnnnn I dont want to drive to Dallas!!!!!!!!


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 18 2007, 01:09 PM~8584002
> *
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 18 2007, 01:20 PM~8584055
> *Mannnnnn I dont want to drive to Dallas!!!!!!!!
> *


****


----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 18 2007, 01:15 PM~8584035
> *So there not even done?
> *


not even touched


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 18 2007, 03:03 PM~8584444
> *not even touched
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

shitttttttttttt
i dont want my engravin to fuck up it was so much money for it to go to waste


----------



## socios b.c. prez

And you already paid huh?


----------



## eric ramos

yea 
a grip 2
i want to see it stand already and omars would be 2 standing id have 3 bikes under my roof how cools that haha


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Take some pics of Omars trike.


----------



## eric ramos

i just have the frame and the trike kit and the rims with no tires cus thats the most valuble we did not bring the pump cus we thought it wasent that important to bring
so hes got the other parts in a box 
the street bike hes gots its in my livin room but its just hella dusty ha


----------



## 817Lowrider

DAMN!!!!!!! pimpen


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 18 2007, 08:30 PM~8585804
> *DAMN!!!!!!! pimpen
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## 817Lowrider

sup puta


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

supppppppppppppp


----------



## eric ramos

UR NALGASSSS


----------



## 817Lowrider

chillen


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

firme


----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## eric ramos

Y CASPER?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:biggrin: bak....


----------



## eric ramos

UP ON UR ASS HUH ZIGSSSSS


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin:-------:biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin:-------:biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: --- :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: --- :biggrin: 
:biggrin: --- :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 18 2007, 09:34 PM~8586137
> *UP ON UR ASS HUH ZIGSSSSS
> *


haha vete a la verga puto :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

U N JR N CASPERINA AND CARLOS SHOWING TOMMORW?s


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 18 2007, 09:40 PM~8586191
> *U N JR N CASPERINA AND CARLOS SHOWING TOMMORW?s
> *


me and jr are...
dont knoe about carlos..


----------



## eric ramos

GO TO CHAT
U ****


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 18 2007, 12:15 PM~8584035
> *So there not even done?
> *


Hey Eric, good news, I went to the plater , and he started on your parts today. Im not promising anything, but he said a weeks work


----------



## eric ramos

:worship: ESTA BIEN GUEY HOPLEY 
BUT IM NOT GOING TO COUNT THE CHIKENS BEFORE THEY HATCH


----------



## 817Lowrider

Already.


----------



## eric ramos

las nalgas de casper


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 19 2007, 11:42 AM~8588083
> *las nalgas de casper
> *


hoto


----------



## eric ramos

eres


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 19 2007, 11:46 AM~8588101
> *eres
> *


que?


----------



## eric ramos

que eres punial y te gusta el casper y el zigs y el victor y el ruben


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 19 2007, 11:49 AM~8588109
> *que eres punial y te gusta el casper y el zigs y el victor y el ruben
> *


Ingles wet backo


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 19 2007, 09:57 AM~8588154
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2007, 10:58 AM~8588164
> *:wave:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 19 2007, 10:01 AM~8588175
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


Whats up homie?


----------



## eric ramos

artttttttttttieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup peeps


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2007, 11:06 AM~8588206
> *Whats up homie?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

u did not say hi to me u assface :tears:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up fools


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 19 2007, 02:46 PM~8589520
> *u did not say hi to me u assface :tears:
> *


----------



## eric ramos

mannnnnnnnn 
whos ready for diamond in the motherfukin ruffffff?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 19 2007, 02:48 PM~8589550
> *mannnnnnnnn
> whos ready for me to get motherfukin ruffffff?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

2 more weeks till san deigo guys


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 19 2007, 02:04 PM~8589600
> *2 more weeks till san deigo guys
> *


You ready for vegas?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2007, 03:06 PM~8589606
> *You ready for vegas?
> *


  are you going


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Yes sir.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2007, 03:07 PM~8589612
> *Yes sir.
> *


 :0 :cheesy: yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## eric ramos

maybe
going
not so sure
artie
we need to take a walk


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 19 2007, 03:24 PM~8589717
> *maybe
> going
> not so sure
> artie
> we need to take a walk
> *


ABOUT????????


----------



## eric ramos

vegas pendejo


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

dammm artie this is a scary ass pic u sent me of u


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 19 2007, 09:20 PM~8591897
> *this is a pic of my mom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf:


----------



## eric ramos

WTF?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 19 2007, 10:31 PM~8592659
> *i like ur mom hairy vic
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

wheres the pic's from oxnard today????????


----------



## OSO 805

haha.....................berly got back from the show it was perdy tight every body in the club placed :biggrin: :0


----------



## OSO 805

the first pic is the both caspers (casper from oxnard on the left.........casper from lompoc on the right.............................wight mother fuckers........


----------



## OSO 805

some more......


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Aug 19 2007, 10:24 PM~8593231
> *the first pic is the both caspers (casper from oxnard on the left.........casper from lompoc on the right.............................wight mother fuckers........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No shirts? :banghead:


----------



## OSO 805

more


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Aug 19 2007, 11:24 PM~8593231
> *the first pic is the both caspers (casper from oxnard on the left.........casper from lompoc on the right.............................wight mother fuckers........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


casper from oxnard looks like a hillbilly muther.......lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Aug 19 2007, 11:57 PM~8593573
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i see jr....thats awsome he showed :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

the members that showed today made me really proud :tears: and that means were coming back to the top with this shit :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2007, 11:38 PM~8593384
> *No shirts?  :banghead:
> *


why you want one


----------



## Lil Spanks

PLUS I NEED TO KNOW WHOS GOING TO SAN DEIGO...NEED A HEAD COUNT


----------



## 817Lowrider

DAMN!!!!!!!!!!! this made my day. Fuck yeah.


----------



## eric ramos

nice job guys 
ppls are steppin they game up 
zigs chrome those bitches yo neta guey 
casper fuck u 
oso props
and the rest more props


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 20 2007, 06:50 AM~8594778
> *nice job guys
> ppls are steppin they game up
> zigs chrome those bitches yo neta guey
> casper fuck u
> oso props
> and the rest more props
> *


*
not his*


----------



## 817Lowrider

Shot at 2007-08-20


----------



## 817Lowrider

TEXAS CHAPTER


----------



## GrimReaper

nice pixs oso 
ziggs who cut ur shit


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Aug 20 2007, 01:56 PM~8596925
> *nice pixs oso
> ziggs who cut ur shit
> *


Their not his


----------



## GrimReaper

oo
wat up juan


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Aug 20 2007, 02:49 PM~8597283
> *oo
> wat up juan
> *


chillen


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Aug 19 2007, 10:57 PM~8593573
> *more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I SEE NIPPLE :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

I TOOK SECOND PLACE YESTERDAY....I JUST NEED 2 RE-PATTERN IT CUZ U CANT SEE THE PATTERNS 4 SHIT WE FLAKES IT 2 MUCH.LOL


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

MY HOMIES TRIKE.....IM TRYING 2 GET HIM IN THE CLUB


----------



## 817Lowrider

Sup Jr. nice turn out. bikes looking pimp


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Aug 20 2007, 09:21 AM~8595586-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEXAS CHAPTER
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> now nm will have a pic like that soon
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 [email protected] 20 2007, 01:50 PM~8597777
> *I SEE NIPPLE  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> <!--QuoteBegin-LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 20 2007, 01:53 PM~8597815
> *I TOOK SECOND PLACE YESTERDAY....I JUST NEED 2 RE-PATTERN IT CUZ U CANT SEE THE PATTERNS 4 SHIT WE FLAKES IT 2 MUCH.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  clean fuker


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 20 2007, 09:20 AM~8595578
> *
> Shot at 2007-08-20
> *


love the shirt


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 20 2007, 05:17 PM~8598538
> *love the shirt
> *


Me too. and we hold it down. all day.


----------



## 817Lowrider

ART pm me your addy so I can send you my frame to get stripped.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 20 2007, 02:53 PM~8597815
> *I TOOK SECOND PLACE YESTERDAY....I JUST NEED 2 RE-PATTERN IT CUZ U CANT SEE THE PATTERNS 4 SHIT WE FLAKES IT 2 MUCH.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammmm jr.....you always got suprises and you always hold it down....good job bro


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 20 2007, 06:03 PM~8598914
> *:wave:
> *


sup fool. you got any pics to post?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 20 2007, 04:55 PM~8598845
> *ART pm me your addy so I can send you my frame to get stripped.
> *


pm sent


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 20 2007, 05:17 PM~8598538
> *love the shirt
> *


Picked it up at LRM o7 Houston


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 20 2007, 10:20 AM~8595578
> *
> Shot at 2007-08-20
> *


im also proud of jaun with how his bike is...good job bro


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Aug 19 2007, 11:24 PM~8593231
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im in love with this chick..dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm im alll over here :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 20 2007, 04:14 PM~8599022
> *Picked it up at LRM o7 Houston
> *


odessa bitch


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 20 2007, 04:16 PM~8598528
> * now nm will have a pic like that soon
> *


i hope.....................................soon or really soon


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 20 2007, 06:19 PM~8599068
> *odessa bitch
> *


I need to holla at ya bout that.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 20 2007, 04:17 PM~8599045
> *im in love with this chick..dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm im alll over here :cheesy:
> *


who casper in tha bakround..lol
watup art :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 20 2007, 05:28 PM~8599151
> *who casper in tha bakround..lol
> watup art :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 20 2007, 01:51 AM~8594186
> *PLUS I NEED TO KNOW WHOS GOING TO SAN DEIGO...NEED A HEAD COUNT
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 20 2007, 04:29 PM~8599168
> *:wave:
> *


how u been


----------



## Lil Spanks

uffin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 20 2007, 04:41 PM~8599256
> *uffin:
> *


----------



## bad news

TITTIES PLEASE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 20 2007, 06:47 PM~8599311
> *TITTIES PLEASE
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------
> BAD NEWS SHIT LIST !!
> ERIC RAMOS FOR BEING A ****** BALLOON ER!!!
> TONYO FOR A SMART ASS ABOUT THE EVERYTHING !!!
> BAD NEWS HE TALK TO MUCH SHIT !!!
> JUANGOTTI JUST BECAUSE HIS FROM TEXAS !!!
> RO-BC BECAUSE HIS ALWAYS SAYING HE CAN GET BETTER DEAL
> HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE 'T DOGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
> *


:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: He's


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 20 2007, 05:49 PM~8599327
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: He's
> *


  BETTER FIX THAT .


----------



## bad news




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 20 2007, 06:04 PM~8599507
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 20 2007, 04:12 PM~8598986
> *dammmm jr.....you always got suprises and you always hold it down....good job bro
> *


HOPEFULLY I GET THE JOB ON MONDAY SO I COULD HAVE MORE SURPRISES... :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 20 2007, 06:21 PM~8599668
> *HOPEFULLY I GET THE JOB ON MONDAY SO I COULD HAVE MORE SURPRISES... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: no pics of boobies


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 20 2007, 05:22 PM~8599681
> *:0  :cheesy:  no pics of boobies
> *


NAH U KNOW HOW IT IS WHEN UR WITH UR LADY


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 20 2007, 04:26 PM~8599136
> *I need to holla at ya bout that.
> *


  
and artie u kno wen ill post that pic


----------



## GrimReaper

sup bitches


----------



## eric ramos

hows the bike wen is it going to get paint?
n a new fork


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 20 2007, 04:49 PM~8599327
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: He's
> *


 :cheesy: yay eric is on the list


----------



## GrimReaper

just been sitin no time 4 it should b dont b4 the 2 off step 4 a bbq


----------



## eric ramos

wat?


----------



## GrimReaper

BIKE BEEN SITING ALL TAKEN APART AINT GOT TIME 4 IT MIGHT B DONE 4 A BBQ COMEIN UP


----------



## eric ramos

ynot aint u got flow?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Aug 20 2007, 08:32 PM~8600329
> *BIKE BEEN SITING ALL TAKEN APART AINT GOT TIME 4 IT  MIGHT B DONE 4 A BBQ COMEIN UP
> *


LAZY BASTARD!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 20 2007, 06:27 PM~8599741
> *NAH U KNOW HOW IT IS WHEN UR WITH UR LADY
> *


true that


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 20 2007, 04:17 PM~8599045
> *im in love with this chick..dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm im alll over here :cheesy:
> *


shes ok.....................thats my cuzenz bike he got first :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Aug 20 2007, 07:50 PM~8600500
> *shes ok.....................thats my cuzenz bike he got first :biggrin:
> *


pm me ur number


----------



## eric ramos

is it me or casper is skinnyer????????


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Aug 20 2007, 08:50 PM~8600500
> *shes ok.....................thats my cuzenz bike he got first :biggrin:
> *


Sup Puta. :biggrin: Mas Pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 20 2007, 07:56 PM~8600554
> *Sup i'm gay :biggrin:gay fever forever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 20 2007, 08:55 PM~8600546
> *is it me or casper is skinnyer????????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
He got a hair cut. He dont look like a MoJo ahahahahahahaha.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 20 2007, 08:57 PM~8600572
> *:uh:  :angry:
> *


***!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 20 2007, 07:59 PM~8600592
> *I LOVE BEING A ***!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 20 2007, 09:46 PM~8600445
> *LAZY BASTARD!!!!!!!!
> *


been workin now im done wit work now lookin 4 something after skool


----------



## eric ramos

u have money dont you?


----------



## GrimReaper

nope aint get paid wat i was sopost 2 so my momz took my shit 4 fukin skool shit


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 20 2007, 08:03 PM~8600643
> *u have money dont you?
> *


FUCK YOU DONT SAY WHATS UP......... :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

werd?
i fuken love you art


----------



## GrimReaper

artie wat i told u about flirtin


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 20 2007, 09:00 PM~8600603
> *:angry:
> *


Changen by words is not good for la raza puto!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 20 2007, 08:09 PM~8600708
> *i love being called a puto!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Aug 20 2007, 08:08 PM~8600701
> *artie wat i told u about flirtin
> *


sorry  but eric's my hero


----------



## eric ramos

uffin:


----------



## eric ramos

CANADA CHAPTER DOING IT BIG UP NORTH


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 20 2007, 08:38 PM~8600914
> *CANADA CHAPTER DOING IT BIG UP NORTH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

fuck u vic


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 20 2007, 06:38 PM~8600914
> *CANADA CHAPTER DOING IT BIG UP NORTH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


weres the plaque?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 21 2007, 08:08 AM~8604653
> *weres the plaque?
> *


U FOLLOWER..
U JUS SAW RAUL POST THAT... :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

hmmmmmmm depends maybe sooooooon


----------



## 817Lowrider

Wut up Gangstas!!!!!


----------



## Rusty193




----------



## eric ramos

:barf: bitch im eating fuken ed it that shit fuck


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Aug 21 2007, 05:44 PM~8608821
> *looks like he's with the Royal Ridaz too me, I was there
> *


Then he a rida then no biggie.


----------



## GrimReaper

wats gud fools


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Aug 21 2007, 06:09 PM~8609050
> *wats gud fools
> *


Swangin in the Cutty.


----------



## GrimReaper

im over hear fukin wit my snake


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Aug 21 2007, 06:16 PM~8609116
> *im over hear fukin wit my snake
> *


Already you need a plaque and a shirt asap.


----------



## GrimReaper

I PAID 4 MY SHIRT


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Aug 21 2007, 05:16 PM~8609116
> *im over hear fukin wit my snake
> *


THAT DID NOT SOUND RIGHT :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

ha ha ha


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 21 2007, 10:06 PM~8612172
> *I PLAY WITH MINE
> *


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 21 2007, 09:10 PM~8612229
> *IM GAY...ERIC STICK IT UP MY ASS
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 21 2007, 10:13 PM~8612267
> *IM A ***
> *


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 21 2007, 09:13 PM~8612267
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Aug 21 2007, 09:28 PM~8612396
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :buttkick:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

look.........old school pic


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Aug 21 2007, 09:32 PM~8612444
> *look.........old school pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WAS JUS ABOUT TO POST THAT..LOL :angry:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 21 2007, 09:31 PM~8612425
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: sup baby dall :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 21 2007, 09:33 PM~8612456
> *I WAS JUS ABOUT TO POST THAT..LOL :angry:
> *


no you wern't bitch :0  :cheesy:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Aug 21 2007, 09:34 PM~8612480
> *no you wern't bitch :0    :cheesy:
> *


YEA U GOT THAT FROM TONY OS TOPIC LAME... :cheesy:


----------



## OSO 805

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Aug 21 2007, 09:38 PM~8612538
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


SHES A DUDE...LOL
U SEE HER PENIS....
JP :biggrin: 
CASPER GOT ALL WET


----------



## eric ramos

me so honyyyyyyyyy


----------



## eric ramos

get in chat bittchessssssss


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 21 2007, 09:40 PM~8612564
> *get in chat bittchessssssss
> *


IM THEIR


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Aug 21 2007, 10:32 PM~8612444
> *look.........old school pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT.......TRYING TO MAKE ME CRY  :tears: :tears:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 21 2007, 09:35 PM~8612495
> *YEA U GOT THAT FROM TONY OS TOPIC LAME... :cheesy:
> *


dous it look like i give a fuck :0 :cheesy:  .............look old pic


----------



## eric ramos

bitches please i had that pic way befor ya 
getin chat


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

were are my pics oso


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 21 2007, 09:44 PM~8612614
> *were are my pics oso
> *


U GET MY PM JOTA


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 21 2007, 09:41 PM~8612578
> *WHAT.......TRYING TO MAKE ME CRY   :tears:  :tears:
> *



yes :0   :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Aug 21 2007, 10:48 PM~8612671
> *yes  :0      :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM YOUUUUUU  :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 21 2007, 09:51 PM~8612704
> *DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM YOUUUUUU   :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


DONT TURN SOFT ON ME..
THATS WAT I SCREMED WEN ERICS SIS DIDNT SATIFY ME...LLOL


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 21 2007, 09:55 PM~8612740
> *DONT TURN SOFT ON ME..
> THATS WAT I SCREMED WEN ERICS SIS DIDNT SATIFY ME...LLOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 21 2007, 09:59 PM~8612796
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0 :roflmao:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 21 2007, 09:59 PM~8612803
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 21 2007, 10:06 PM~8612881
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 21 2007, 10:09 PM~8612912
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 21 2007, 10:11 PM~8612932
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 21 2007, 10:17 PM~8612989
> *
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 21 2007, 11:53 PM~8613551
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:uh:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

fuk you


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 22 2007, 12:09 AM~8613644
> *FUCK YOU ***** :angry:*


----------



## eric ramos

zigs next time u do that hit ur self in ur balls


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 22 2007, 06:12 AM~8614263
> *zigs next time u do that hit ur self in ur balls
> *


PLZ BELIEVE ME


BELIEVE ME










***** I KILL YOU!!!! :angry:  :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

SUP ****


----------



## eric ramos

ur mom


----------



## 817Lowrider

Actualy my mom has been fealing down.


----------



## 817Lowrider

What chapeter is R.O.C from?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 22 2007, 05:32 PM~8618680
> *What chapeter is R.O.C from?
> *


yeah i need to know whats up with him :angry:


----------



## bad news

whats up fellas !


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 22 2007, 07:04 PM~8618895
> *whats up fellas !
> *


Pimpen and thuggin on the internet.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 22 2007, 06:05 PM~8618902
> *Pimpen and thuggin on the internet.
> *


ahh shit e pimpen and e thugging


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 22 2007, 07:07 PM~8618921
> *ahh shit e pimpen and e thugging
> *


you know how we do.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

juan i called eailer.....idk wats up wit tony...im going tomor to get the parts..idk if he wil be there


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Aug 21 2007, 09:48 PM~8612671
> *yes  :0      :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 22 2007, 07:56 PM~8619219
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


answer your phone.


----------



## eric ramos

eric aka roc
fuken fuken fuken
his house is being rebuilt last time i talked to him he said his bike was primerd redy for paint but he aint got internet acces no more


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 22 2007, 08:05 PM~8619281
> *eric aka roc
> fuken fuken fuken
> his house is being rebuilt last time i talked to him he said his bike was primerd redy for paint but he aint got internet acces no more
> *


Hopefully he is doing his thing over there.


----------



## eric ramos

i kno he is
he wants darks to do his frame


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 22 2007, 07:05 PM~8619281
> *eric aka roc
> fuken fuken fuken
> his house is being rebuilt last time i talked to him he said his bike was primerd redy for paint but he aint got internet acces no more
> *


dont be useing that tone boy :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

??????????? <3


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Aug 22 2007, 09:20 PM~8620289
> *
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

sup bitches


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 22 2007, 11:13 PM~8621207
> *sup bitches
> *


ur mom :0


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

artiee

wats crackin hoe


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 22 2007, 11:23 PM~8621286
> *artiee
> 
> wats crackin hoe
> *


ur mom


----------



## NaturalHighII

Ey Art I need someone to come and pick up the club shirts asap.I have no room for them.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Aug 23 2007, 01:05 AM~8621838
> *Ey Art I need someone to come and pick up the club shirts asap.I have no room for them.
> *


  :thumbsup: this sat


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## eric ramos

radicalllllll dudeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :tears:


----------



## GrimReaper

fuk u eric 

i aint been 2 bed in over 24 hrs and i just had like 3 red bulls


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Aug 23 2007, 06:12 AM~8622586
> *fuk u eric
> 
> i aint been 2 bed in over 24 hrs and i just had like 3 red bulls
> *


why


----------



## GrimReaper

downloadin songs n shit 4 a party im doin


----------



## 817Lowrider

Well,Well,Well


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 23 2007, 12:27 PM~8625218
> *Well,Well,Well
> *


:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 23 2007, 02:27 PM~8625222
> *:wave:
> *


Sup fool.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 23 2007, 12:29 PM~8625241
> *Sup fool.
> *


WATUP


----------



## 817Lowrider

Just got off work. Tryin to get my cutty legal.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 23 2007, 12:31 PM~8625271
> *Just got off work. Tryin to get my cutty legal.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

roger are ericsd parts done yet


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 23 2007, 06:37 PM~8627349
> *
> *


Sup fool.


----------



## 817Lowrider

I got bored at work so I created a check list parts document . LOL
PM me if you want it


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 23 2007, 06:16 PM~8627651
> *I got bored at work so I created a check list parts document . LOL
> PM me if you want it
> *


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

who had the molded trike fenders for sale?


----------



## eric ramos

roger 
aka natural high 2


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 23 2007, 07:30 PM~8628602
> *roger
> aka natural high 2
> *


deos he still have them for sale?


----------



## eric ramos

yea i belive so


----------



## NaturalHighII

Was up everyone, Ey Victor, Eric's parts are being worked on as we speak. And Roman's, my fenders got sold a long time ago.


----------



## eric ramos

bout damn time


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 23 2007, 08:12 PM~8628939
> *bout damn time
> *


shut up u perve..
watup


----------



## eric ramos

yes i am a perv :yes:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 23 2007, 08:16 PM~8628969
> *yes i am a perv :yes:
> *


:roflmao: :yessad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 23 2007, 09:16 PM~8628969
> *yes i am a gay perv :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 23 2007, 08:29 PM~8629091
> *:biggrin:
> *


its true


----------



## eric ramos

fuck ur selfs
man my phone died yesterday


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 23 2007, 08:35 PM~8629144
> *fuck ur selfs
> man my phone died yesterday
> *


u where havin to much phone sex wit the operater huh.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 23 2007, 09:38 PM~8629169
> *u where havin to much phone sex wit the operater huh.. :biggrin:
> *


with the dial tone


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 23 2007, 08:40 PM~8629178
> *with the dial tone
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

stfu artie i kno u was all wet wen i was talkin dirty :rofl: 
na my phone just dided haha


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 23 2007, 08:41 PM~8629191
> *stfu artie i kno u was all wet wen i was talkin dirty :rofl:
> na my phone just dided haha
> *


haah ****
u like getttin guys wet. :rofl:


----------



## eric ramos

:no: im makin a point bitch


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 23 2007, 08:55 PM~8629306
> *:no: im makin a point bitch
> *


:no:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 23 2007, 09:51 PM~8629276
> *haah ****
> i love getttin guys wet. :rofl:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 23 2007, 10:37 PM~8629888
> *haha i like playin wit erics clit and stik it in my ear.. :cheesy:
> *


wtf :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

i love to







alot :uh:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 23 2007, 10:41 PM~8629914
> *i love to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alot :uh:
> *


i knoe u do


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I just got some news that made me reallly mad. I know some of you guys know what Im talking about. I cant believe this shit. :angry: :banghead:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 24 2007, 12:31 AM~8630135
> *I just got some news that made me reallly mad. I know some of you guys know what Im talking about. I cant believe this shit.  :angry:  :banghead:
> *


 :0 :dunno: what pm me


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:uh: How come you wont add me to your myspace?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 24 2007, 12:37 AM~8630159
> *:uh:  How come you wont add me to your myspace?
> *


i never got a request


----------



## socios b.c. prez

But why dont you add me? why do I have to do all the work?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 24 2007, 12:42 AM~8630176
> *But why dont you add me? why do I have to do all the work?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :loco:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 24 2007, 12:37 AM~8630159
> *:uh: im a myspace freak
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Man, I turn away for one second to get my cocoa krispies and this is what I get. :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

wtf?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 24 2007, 01:31 AM~8630135
> *I just got some news that made me reallly mad. I know some of you guys know what Im talking about. I cant believe this shit.  :angry:  :banghead:
> *


que?


----------



## NaturalHighII

Hey you guys I got a call from some guy named Rich in the morning inviting us to a car show tomorrow. Its gonna be held at LA Sports Arena. Bikes & Cars are welcomed. It will also be a concert with MC Magic and Sly,Slick, & Wicked. Roll in 6AM-12PM


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Aug 24 2007, 12:59 PM~8633225
> *Hey you guys I got a call from some guy named Rich in the morning inviting us to a car show tomorrow. Its gonna be held at LA Sports Arena. Bikes & Cars are welcomed. It will also be a concert with MC Magic and Sly,Slick, & Wicked. Roll in 6AM-12PM
> *


no ride :donno:


----------



## NaturalHighII

Well I looked it up and 2 different show will be held at the same place and day. Maniacos car show in the morning and this show of which they invited us too. Its starts at 1pm-12am. As soon as I picked up the phone in the morning they said, is this Thee Artistics Club and then we went on from there, wonder how they got my #


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Aug 24 2007, 01:10 PM~8633303
> *Well I looked it up and 2 different show will be held at the same place and day. Maniacos car show in the morning and this show of which they invited us too. Its starts at 1pm-12am. As soon as I picked up the phone in the morning they said, is this Thee Artistics Club and then we went on from there, wonder how they got my #
> *


haha
theirs a show here in oxnard too....
and i think i might not go since its ,my lil nieces first birthday she turnin 1..
i might go to the how and drop off the bike and come bak for a few at the party
dont knoe


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 24 2007, 01:12 PM~8633317
> *haha
> theirs a show here in oxnard too....
> and i think i might not go since its ,my lil nieces first birthday she turnin 1..
> i might go to the how and drop off the bike and come bak for a few at the party
> dont knoe
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 24 2007, 01:29 PM~8633473
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 24 2007, 01:30 PM~8633484
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

mksssssssssssss


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup peeps


----------



## eric ramos

<3


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 24 2007, 04:45 PM~8634849
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 24 2007, 06:06 PM~8634964
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## eric ramos

<3  :biggrin: im bored


----------



## Lil Spanks

This is a personal invite to all car clubs, including lowriders, imports, bicycles, and motorcycles!! Come join us for our 1st. Annual show going down at the Ventura County Fairgrounds, in Ventura, CA on Sept. 22, 2007 from 11am till 6pm. There will be a variety of live entertainment, Kids Korner for the family, and a hydrualic hop contest for cash prizes!!! We still have vendor space available aswell if anyone is interested!! For more info, feel free to contact me @ [email protected] or (805)896-0721. 
Registration form can be downloaded at www.freshmexco.com , just click on the freshmex events icon, vendor application is also available there!!!!


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 24 2007, 05:15 PM~8635017
> *This is a personal invite to all car clubs, including lowriders, imports, bicycles, and motorcycles!! Come join us for our 1st. Annual show going down at the Ventura County Fairgrounds, in Ventura, CA on Sept. 22, 2007 from 11am till 6pm. There will be a variety of live entertainment, Kids Korner for the family, and a hydrualic hop contest for cash prizes!!! We still have vendor space available aswell if anyone is interested!! For more info, feel free to contact me @ [email protected] or (805)896-0721.
> Registration form can be downloaded at www.freshmexco.com , just click on the freshmex events icon, vendor application is also available there!!!!
> *


I GOT THE FLYER...


----------



## Lil Spanks

ill will be there :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

ill see you tomarow roger


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 24 2007, 07:42 PM~8635204
> *I GOT THE FLYER...
> *


Post it


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## OSO 805

sup putos...........................especily eric me amor :0 :nicoderm:


----------



## eric ramos

sup babygirl


----------



## OSO 805

monchis frame is finaly done....................i saw it today its fucking bad :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## bad news

yo... ohhh shit new page


----------



## eric ramos

nice avitar kinky kenny 
how old is shit 2/??


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 24 2007, 09:43 PM~8636518
> *nice avitar kinky kenny
> how old is shit 2/??
> *


 :twak: fuking eric


----------



## eric ramos

*******SHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE SORRY KENNY I LOVE YOU


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 24 2007, 11:02 PM~8636630
> ********SHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE SORRY KENNY I LOVE YOU
> *


lol ya she 2 and half .


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Aug 24 2007, 09:39 PM~8636502
> *monchis frame is finaly done....................i saw it today its fucking bad :biggrin:  :yes:
> *


PICS ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

x2


----------



## eric ramos

i demand pics its one of our best frames in the club and lots of potential kpost that bitch up


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 25 2007, 09:34 AM~8637873
> *i demand pics its one of our best frames in the club and lots of potential kpost that bitch up
> *


I would disagree. I have only and best frame in the club. :angry: Ask Raul.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 25 2007, 07:59 AM~8637966
> *I would disagree. I have only and best frame in the club.  :angry: Ask Raul.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 25 2007, 07:59 AM~8637966
> *I would disagree. I have only and best frame in the club.  :angry: Ask Raul.
> *


 :nosad: :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 25 2007, 12:12 PM~8638461
> *:nosad:  :yessad:
> *


Sent this morning.


----------



## eric ramos

not even 
mine is 
na arts 
caspers bunny frame
osos old thunder frame but i ges he lost it
carlos black turned to gay red 
lots of bad ass frames bitchccccccc


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 25 2007, 12:30 PM~8638558
> *not even
> mine is
> na arts
> caspers bunny frame
> osos old thunder frame but i ges he lost it
> carlos black turned to gay red
> lots of bad ass frames bitchccccccc
> *


I have the only cool frame. the 16 inch lil princess huffy.


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 25 2007, 01:39 PM~8638603
> *I have the only cool frame. the 16 inch lil princess huffy.
> *


i got the best bike every


----------



## eric ramos

sure u do cocksuker ur shit is bad 2 so dont get mad
n wats up with the bike fuken grimers?


----------



## GrimReaper

been busy frame been sitin in my room


----------



## eric ramos

damn ur hella busy now how come ? u work or some shit


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 25 2007, 01:08 PM~8638754
> *damn ur hella busy now how come ? u work or some shit
> *


He cant keep the penis out his mouth.


----------



## eric ramos

fuken chacha crack whoer motherfuker


----------



## 817Lowrider

DAMN HOMIE


----------



## 817Lowrider

IN HIGH SCHOOL YOU WAS THE MAN HOMIE.


----------



## eric ramos

u wernt and i aint
maybe zigs?
or some one 
ha


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 25 2007, 02:08 PM~8638754
> *damn ur hella busy now how come ? u work or some shit
> *


something like that


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 25 2007, 08:34 AM~8637873
> *i demand pics its one of our best frames in the club and lots of potential kpost that bitch up
> *


 :angry:


----------



## GrimReaper

sup art


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Aug 25 2007, 03:14 PM~8639603
> *sup art
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 25 2007, 10:20 AM~8638511
> *Sent this morning.
> *


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 25 2007, 11:16 AM~8638791
> *IN HIGH SCHOOL YOU WAS THE MAN HOMIE.
> *


Thats wut a fan told me


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

OSO WATS UP WIT MY FENDERS :angry:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 25 2007, 07:34 AM~8637873
> *i demand pics its one of our best frames in the club and lots of potential kpost that bitch up
> *


dam i was about to up load it and i erased it on axident :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:  dam i whent to go see the frame again the painter was coler sanding it :cheesy:  ..................................heas bringing my frame ill tell him to bring his frame so i can take a pic :cheesy:  ...............................i made some handallbars to day :biggrin: :0


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 25 2007, 09:49 PM~8641822
> *OSO WATS UP WIT MY FENDERS :angry:
> *


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 25 2007, 09:49 PM~8641822
> *OSO WATS UP WIT MY FENDERS :angry:
> *


ill show you a pic in a lil :0 :cheesy:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Aug 25 2007, 09:57 PM~8641868
> *ill show you a pic in a lil :0  :cheesy:
> *


OK  
I LOVE U :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 25 2007, 09:57 PM~8641875
> *OK
> I LOVE U :biggrin:
> *


 :0 my hadal bars







:biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Aug 25 2007, 10:08 PM~8641935
> *:0 my hadal bars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
WHOS FENDER IS THAT


----------



## eric ramos

to big?


----------



## eric ramos

pics of monchies frame n wats up with his parts wat kinds they going to be


----------



## OSO 805

jp with you zigs its my fender........................just showing you that i can do fenders.........................................eric ther 16 handal bars they look perfect on the bike :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

any one kno the status on my damn parts n shirts?


----------



## OSO 805

ther going to be faced wen he gets the money ........................and arts old air brush guy is doing his frame..................i dount no wat kind of murals but heas geting some


----------



## eric ramos

nice 
nice
any one have status with my damn parts n shirts?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

so where my fenders faker :angry: 
and not yours


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 25 2007, 10:53 PM~8642163
> *so where my fenders faker :angry:
> and not yours
> *


ther in the proses of cuting


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Aug 25 2007, 11:00 PM~8642177
> *ther in the proses of cuting
> *


mentiroso :cheesy:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 25 2007, 11:01 PM~8642180
> *mentiroso :cheesy:
> *


ok bitch since you said that i aint showing you shit :cheesy: :angry:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Aug 25 2007, 11:17 PM~8642254
> *ok bitch since you said that i aint showing you shit :cheesy:  :angry:
> *


sowwy plz
i want to see
plz plz :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 25 2007, 11:17 PM~8642257
> *sowwy plz
> i want to see
> plz plz :biggrin:
> *


na im going to make you wait longer :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Aug 25 2007, 11:22 PM~8642287
> *na im going to make you wait longer :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


  
come on plz
so i can sleep tonight :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 25 2007, 11:23 PM~8642293
> *
> come on plz
> so i can sleep tonight :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Sup all yall ****!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 26 2007, 01:26 AM~8642610
> *I LOVE ****!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 26 2007, 09:49 AM~8643100
> *:uh:  :angry:
> *


queer


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 26 2007, 09:11 AM~8643321
> *queer
> *


 :biggrin: 
:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 26 2007, 02:09 PM~8643950
> *:biggrin:
> :wave:
> *


sup mija


----------



## eric ramos

bunch of puniales


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 26 2007, 01:05 PM~8644169
> *bunch of puniales
> *


vete a la verga wit u and yo phone sex and jakin off... :biggrin: 
wheres yo man arty


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 25 2007, 11:01 PM~8642180
> *mentiroso :cheesy:
> *


then wat are these??? :biggrin: :0 :uh:  ..........................................your fenders zigz


----------



## bad news

nice actually meeting you art and hanging out ! i heard claping when i was going to my car after everything i thought it was you ? crazy


----------



## eric ramos

CHICHISSSSSSSSSS


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 26 2007, 06:52 PM~8645548
> *nice actually meeting you art and you tapin my ass so soft then hard and busted in my mouth that was really toughtfull of you *


 :0


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Aug 26 2007, 06:47 PM~8645506
> *i love u homie.... :biggrin:
> wat else u gonna do..u gona do they cut on top kinda like caspers..:thumbsup:*


----------



## GrimReaper

nice work oso hit me up wit a price


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 26 2007, 07:57 PM~8645578
> *i wish i could of met art so he could show his man stick nut deep in my saggy clapping but hole .I LOVE YOU DADDY ART you make me all wet ! I WISH SOME WOULD FUCK ME SO I CAN SHUT THE FUCK UP .
> *


----------



## eric ramos

tushe bitch


----------



## GrimReaper

wat gud bitch ass eric


----------



## eric ramos

notin
hows ur shit bitch finish it damn it


----------



## GrimReaper

i was workin on the trike 2 day getin it ready 4 the hydros


----------



## eric ramos

ok
shits just holdin me back to finish man


----------



## NaturalHighII

Eric, your parts are 90% done. Imma go pick them up halfways through the week,a dn then hand them over to victor. Art I need you to come for the shirts.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

watup every1


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Aug 26 2007, 08:34 PM~8646404
> *Eric, your parts are 90% done. Imma go pick them up halfways through the week,a dn then hand them over to victor. Art I need you to come for the shirts.
> *


ok and wats up with my shirts?
they say so cal?


----------



## NaturalHighII

Yeah thyere gonna remain like that until next year


----------



## eric ramos

wtf dose that mean?
i ges i can tape them or somting or order some dicky shirts


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 26 2007, 11:29 PM~8646349
> *ok
> shits just holdin me back to finish man
> *


kool kool


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Aug 26 2007, 07:38 PM~8645859
> *nice work oso hit me up wit a price
> *


thanks :biggrin: .........................show me some dezines


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Aug 26 2007, 09:34 PM~8646404
> *Eric, your parts are 90% done. Imma go pick them up halfways through the week,a dn then hand them over to victor. Art I need you to come for the shirts.
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

im gonna be one of the so cali photographers for last laff magazine. i checked out the latest issue (should have taken one with me) and looks good. lots of color, clear, sharp pictures. anywhoo, soon you guys will be able to see my work. and those who know me know i pick the good lookin girls and have them do some sexy ass poses. i'll let you all know when my stuff comes out.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 27 2007, 11:05 AM~8649698
> *im gonna be one of the so cali photographers for last laff magazine. i checked out the latest issue (should have taken one with me) and looks good. lots of color, clear, sharp pictures. anywhoo, soon you guys will be able to see my work. and those who know me know i pick the good lookin girls and have them do some sexy ass poses. i'll let you all know when my stuff comes out.
> *


Already homei good luck.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 27 2007, 10:05 AM~8649698
> *im gonna be one of the so cali photographers for last laff magazine. i checked out the latest issue (should have taken one with me) and looks good. lots of color, clear, sharp pictures. anywhoo, soon you guys will be able to see my work. and those who know me know i pick the good lookin girls and have them do some sexy ass poses. i'll let you all know when my stuff comes out.
> *


make sure you get the girl with clappy ass please !


----------



## Lil Spanks

Thee Artistics repping Cali style sunday...sat. night last min.....

My bike









Mike's bike


----------



## chamuco61

what time did you guys finally get out of there?


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

What show is this from.


----------



## Lil Spanks

a nuttin happin photo shoot


----------



## Lil Spanks

i got some for eric to jerk it too...just wait


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## eric ramos

hanlde bars kill it u fuker
mikes always been clean as fuck


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 27 2007, 04:55 PM~8653251
> *hanlde bars kill it u fuker
> mikes always been clean as fuck
> *


i will go over there and beat you with an ugly stick u hore :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

snoop dogg's laker car


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wow:


----------



## eric ramos

they wak homie


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

mike's fav pic :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

man man man my damn parts yo 
i need them for september i want to fuken show badlyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 27 2007, 10:05 AM~8649698
> *im gonna be one of the so cali photographers for last laff magazine. i checked out the latest issue (should have taken one with me) and looks good. lots of color, clear, sharp pictures. anywhoo, soon you guys will be able to see my work. and those who know me know i pick the good lookin girls and have them do some sexy ass poses. i'll let you all know when my stuff comes out.
> *


hell yea homie i am glad he is getting the name out there :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 27 2007, 05:11 PM~8653437
> *man man man my damn parts yo
> i need them for september i want to fuken show badlyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> *


well there going to be ready in 2 months cuz you hurt my handlebars feelings :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## eric ramos

no fuck that come on man
ive waited more then one damn month since june i think or july shit man i need them badly 
:tears: and my shirts 2 even tho they say so cal :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

kiss my ass than...


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 27 2007, 02:54 PM~8653230
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the second and third girls were pregnant (SERIOUSLY!) damn that's too skanky for me. this photoshoot was really next to a trailer park. the models' pussies were so funky the people were lookin over the wall and sayin "DAMN THAT'S TRASHY" the girls in blue and pink dresses were decent though, i give them props!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 27 2007, 05:20 PM~8653527
> *the second and third girls were pregnant (SERIOUSLY!) damn that's too skanky for me. this photoshoot was really next to a trailer park. the models' pussies were so funky the people were lookin over the wall and sayin "DAMN THAT'S TRASHY" the girls in blue and pink dresses were decent though, i give them props!
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 27 2007, 05:20 PM~8653527
> *the second and third girls were pregnant (SERIOUSLY!) damn that's too skanky for me. this photoshoot was really next to a trailer park. the models' pussies were so funky the people were lookin over the wall and sayin "DAMN THAT'S TRASHY" the girls in blue and pink dresses were decent though, i give them props!
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: because this is how we do it


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHOS GOING???


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## ghost-rider

damn art did you guys get the pictures done?? :uh:


----------



## ghost-rider

that one girl was like  who invited her??
:roflmao: scary :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by REPPIN ROMANS_@Aug 27 2007, 07:07 PM~8654355
> *damn art did you guys get the pictures done?? :uh:
> *


 :angry: :nosad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I need to holla at ya Art. Do you got a few minutes to go to chat?


----------



## bad news

damn those prego chicks were hot ! with there little bellys and what not !


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 27 2007, 07:38 PM~8654557
> *I  need to holla at ya Art. Do you got a few minutes to go to chat?
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 27 2007, 07:46 PM~8654652
> *damn those prego chicks were hot ! with there little bellys and what not !
> *


 :0 oh shit he's rappin.....beatbox style :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## NaturalHighII

Eric, real good news. I just picked up your parts and theyre fucking clean. Imma give them to victor so he can ship them out. Art, the shirts.


----------



## eric ramos

PHOTOS?
PM?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Aug 27 2007, 08:02 PM~8654841
> *Eric, real good news. I just picked up your parts and theyre fucking clean. Imma give them to victor so he can ship them out. Art, the shirts.
> *


  pm sent


----------



## eric ramos

OH YEA MY SHIRTS 2 FO I NEED THEM FOR SHOWS


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 27 2007, 08:05 PM~8654874
> *OH YEA MY SHIRTS 2 FO I NEED THEM FOR SHOWS
> *


stfu


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 27 2007, 09:05 PM~8654866
> *PHOTOS?
> PM?
> *


x2


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 27 2007, 08:07 PM~8654887
> *x2
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 27 2007, 05:20 PM~8653527
> *the second and third girls were pregnant (SERIOUSLY!) damn that's too skanky for me. this photoshoot was really next to a trailer park. the models' pussies were so funky the people were lookin over the wall and sayin "DAMN THAT'S TRASHY" the girls in blue and pink dresses were decent though, i give them props!
> *


o love them girls..mmmmmm


----------



## Lil Spanks

also met this chick at the shoot with her friend..never gave me her name but she was a cool chick...... better pic look in lrm sept o7 page 63


----------



## eric ramos

haha player player


----------



## Lil Spanks

also..as of now....no car plaques...wew stick to the bike plauqe only.....period....


----------



## Lil Spanks

3 Members: CHILLY WILLY, FREAKY BEHAVIOR,--------i heard some of your members droped out


----------



## eric ramos

bc plakes suck they to damn small :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 27 2007, 09:48 PM~8655855
> *bc plakes suck they to damn small :rofl:
> *


too bad


----------



## eric ramos

booo hooooo no fair


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 27 2007, 09:52 PM~8655884
> *booo hooooo no fair
> *


suck a loly pop


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 27 2007, 08:46 PM~8655842
> *3 Members: CHILLY WILLY, FREAKY BEHAVIOR,--------i heard some of your members droped out
> *


 :no: not my members.. im out too


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 27 2007, 10:06 PM~8656003
> *:no: not my members.. im out too
> *


 :0


----------



## NaturalHighII

Imma tease you Eric so no pics because I have no cam.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Aug 27 2007, 10:29 PM~8656220
> *Imma tease you Eric so no pics because I have no cam.
> *


hahah..erics will suck ur.....fo pics :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 27 2007, 09:42 PM~8655823
> *also..as of now....no  car plaques...wew stick to the bike plauqe only.....period....
> *


to remind the other members :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

sup fools


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:wave:
sup family


----------



## GrimReaper

my grandfather got his new car 2 day









and i got mine








i cant go fast wit it tho


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Aug 27 2007, 11:28 PM~8656823
> *
> i cant go fast wit it tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


easy speed racer..dont get a ticket


----------



## GrimReaper

u a fukin trip art


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Aug 27 2007, 10:37 PM~8656899
> *u a fukin trip art
> *


x2222 :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Aug 27 2007, 11:28 PM~8656823
> *my grandfather got his new car 2 day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i got mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant go fast wit it tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 not diggin the wide high waters but hey when theres a flood youll be set


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Aug 27 2007, 11:37 PM~8656899
> *u a fukin trip art
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 27 2007, 07:48 PM~8655860
> *too bad
> *


yeah man, TOO BAD. it looks good mounted on my bike, my ass aint complaining. hey art, im gonna do a photoshoot of my brother's old bike and mine at a better setting. it was kinda ghetto where the shoot was at sunday. surprised they didn't do it next door at the trailer park. i think that's where the models came from. the one with the pink dress looks like she got a buckshot to the face...i feel sorry for my camera lens


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 28 2007, 01:42 AM~8656944
> *not diggin the wide high waters but hey when theres a flood youll be set
> *


wat u toldin about


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Aug 28 2007, 02:30 PM~8660386
> *wat u toldin about
> *


 :roflmao: I think he's talking about your pants homie! :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

ooo lol


----------



## the bone collector

OR shorts :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

hi guys. :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 28 2007, 11:47 AM~8659957
> *yeah man, TOO BAD. it looks good mounted on my bike, my ass aint complaining. hey art, im gonna do a photoshoot of my brother's old bike and mine at a better setting. it was kinda ghetto where the shoot was at sunday. surprised they didn't do it next door at the trailer park. i think that's where the models came from. the one with the pink dress looks like she got a buckshot to the face...i feel sorry for my camera lens
> *


i got to see it when its done....... :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

nigassssssss


----------



## 817Lowrider

Sams got a show soon and he has no plaque. I am sending him mine.
and Art shirts. as we talked soon or ima have to make our own.


----------



## eric ramos

juan
was up with sam
why he never online no more wat happend to his comp?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 28 2007, 05:29 PM~8662653
> *juan
> was up with sam
> why he never online no more wat happend to his comp?
> *


hes cool. just been on his grind with lonestar bran and shit. I talked to him today.


----------



## eric ramos

ok
thats good soundin i ges


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 28 2007, 05:59 PM~8662890
> *ok
> thats good soundin i ges
> *


Yes it is. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 28 2007, 04:22 PM~8662603
> *Sams got a show soon and he has no plaque. I am sending him mine.
> and Art shirts. as we talked soon or ima have to make our own.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

cool. No bullshit


----------



## eric ramos

my parts n shirts
im happy 
i wantt to have them
soo i can 
bang them in the nite like art did to cremator back in the day


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 28 2007, 06:32 PM~8663730
> *my parts n shirts
> im happy
> i wantt to have them
> soo i can
> bang them in the nite like art did to cremator back in the day
> *


what parts :angry: the ones on ebay


----------



## eric ramos

man dont even play like taht :tears:


----------



## GrimReaper

eric go in chat


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## the bone collector

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

wred/?


----------



## GrimReaper

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: GrimReaper, eric ramos, lowriderwiz
sup rob


----------



## 817Lowrider

x2


----------



## tequila sunrise

off subject, but these two were doin it like they do on the discovery channel








this was at the southgate show a year before it got shut down








my brother's "spill the wine"...sold  








this was at the photoshoot when i was in elite for lrm's first club of the year back in '96
































a few drawings i did
















and for a little fun
















ENJOY


----------



## eric ramos

man that bike is oldskool clean props mike


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 28 2007, 08:51 PM~8664877
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL

WHATS HOMIE .YOU ALL GOT SOME CLEAN ASS BIKES. SLOW & LOW CAR CLUB AND BIKE CLUB EL PASO TEXAS AND SOON TO OPEN OTHER CHAPTERS. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by RECKLESS RAUL_@Aug 28 2007, 09:55 PM~8665474
> * WHATS HOMIE .YOU ALL GOT SOME CLEAN ASS BIKES.                                          SLOW & LOW CAR CLUB AND BIKE CLUB EL PASO TEXAS  AND SOON TO OPEN OTHER CHAPTERS. :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 28 2007, 08:51 PM~8664877
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENJOY
> *


more pics :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Nice pics mike


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Aug 28 2007, 05:24 PM~8664176
> *:wave:
> *


what's up!! :wave:


----------



## eric ramos

i neeed tp for my bungholeeeeeeee


----------



## 817Lowrider

BOREDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## eric ramos

sam here im tryin to figure out wats my password


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 28 2007, 06:55 PM~8664908
> *man that bike is oldskool clean props mike
> *


thanks eric, i appreciate it. i plan to do a photoshoot for last laff. its about time i do one, it's been too long sittin around. same with my brother's old bike.


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL

HOW MANY MEMBERS OR BIKES DO YOU HAVE IN NEW MEXICO


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

sup family


----------



## eric ramos

nigassssssssss 
oraleeeeeee gueyssssssssssssssssss 
wubs ya all especialy artie haha


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

watup foolio


----------



## eric ramos

chillin like a motherfuken villan mijaaaaaaa


----------



## GrimReaper

this not 4 sale but just a tease


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Aug 29 2007, 07:20 PM~8673462
> *this not 4 sale but just a tease
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you should take it back to the tease factory ! it looks like crap


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Aug 29 2007, 06:20 PM~8673462
> *this not 4 sale but just a tease
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where the rest of the spokes... :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

wtf is up with it/? i dont see it and i agree with kenny i dont see sthit


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by RECKLESS RAUL_@Aug 29 2007, 06:19 PM~8673019
> *HOW MANY MEMBERS OR BIKES DO YOU HAVE IN NEW MEXICO
> *


why so you can steal our members???


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 29 2007, 09:27 PM~8673523
> *where the rest of the spokes... :biggrin:
> *


its a 72 spoke rim


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: dont trip artie
hahahahhaha i would nto rank on you guy cus i loveeeeee this clubbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 29 2007, 09:31 PM~8673565
> *wtf is up with it/? i dont  see it and i agree with kenny i dont see sthit
> *


its my hydro cylinders


----------



## GrimReaper

members meet me in chat u 2 eric


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

GRIM ON YO RIMS
THEIRS A TWIST ON EVERYOTHER SPOKE HUH


----------



## GrimReaper

no stock rims


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Aug 29 2007, 09:17 PM~8674880
> *no stock rims
> *


O :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 29 2007, 10:31 PM~8674958
> * :angry: :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 29 2007, 10:00 PM~8675188
> *this is rob....from canad........no canada chapter at all period!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 trader :angry:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Aug 29 2007, 10:13 PM~8675283
> *:0 trader :angry:
> *


ANY PROGRESS ON MY FENDERS


----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 29 2007, 11:32 PM~8675413
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 29 2007, 11:47 PM~8675493
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 29 2007, 11:51 PM~8675511
> *:wow:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 29 2007, 11:52 PM~8675517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :scrutinize: is that a piece of chicken or a small butt plug ?


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

HERE ART


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 30 2007, 02:09 AM~8675595
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Aug 29 2007, 11:11 PM~8675608
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 29 2007, 11:19 PM~8675658
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 29 2007, 11:26 PM~8675704
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2
I GOT A BID OF 2 JAWBREAKERS AND ERICS SIS FOR A DAY..LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## eric ramos

hahahah fergieeeeeeeee


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 30 2007, 05:55 AM~8676311
> *hahahah fergieeeeeeeee
> *


sup foo
damn my 2nd period class is down my teacher has like 30 laptops and lets go on them 
fukin firme :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 30 2007, 10:42 AM~8678164
> *sup foo
> damn my 2nd period class is down my teacher has like 30 laptops and lets go on them
> fukin firme :biggrin:
> *


fuck u :0


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 30 2007, 05:55 AM~8676311
> *hahahah fergieeeeeeeee
> *


sup babe dall...............................grim did you get disconected yesterday  ......................cuz i did i think casper hanged up on me :angry:


----------



## GrimReaper

> sup babe dall...............................grim did you get disconected yesterday  ......................cuz i did i think casper hanged up on me :angry:
> [/quote
> think he hung up on me


----------



## GrimReaper

any one got a 20in schwinn frame boys


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 30 2007, 12:00 AM~8675188
> *this is rob....from canad........no canada chapter at all period!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PLAIN HOE SHIT!!! FUCk IT


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 30 2007, 12:00 AM~8675188
> *this is rob....from canad........no canada chapter at all period!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PLAIN HOE SHIT!!! FUCk IT


----------



## eric ramos

ahhahaha
casper hungy up bitch hoe


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 30 2007, 04:01 PM~8680763
> *ahhahaha
> casper hungy up bitch hoe
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

so 
im bored
bitches
this need more pok


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 30 2007, 06:55 AM~8676311
> *hahahah fergieeeeeeeee
> *


ferigelious :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

my hump my hump my lovely lady lumps hahaha


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 30 2007, 05:32 PM~8680951
> *my hump my hump my lovely lady lumps hahaha
> *


luuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmppppps


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 30 2007, 07:02 PM~8681168
> *luuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmppppps
> *


How did you find out about rob the ***.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 30 2007, 06:11 PM~8681242
> *How did you find out about rob the ***.
> *


reserach..like i do to all my members


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 30 2007, 07:13 PM~8681252
> *reserach..like i do to all my members
> *


 :uh: I want details ...PM


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 30 2007, 06:13 PM~8681256
> *:uh: I want details ...PM
> *


 :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

How many members do you guys have total?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

here juan


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bigentmagazine_@Aug 30 2007, 07:50 PM~8681544
> *How many members do you guys have total?
> *


millions all over the world


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL

FOR YOUR INFORMATION WE DON'T STEAL MEMBERS, IF ANYONE WANTS IN THEY COME TO US........ IT WAS JUST A FRIENDLY QUESTION SINCE YOUR MEMBER IS NEW AROUND HERE WE COULD HELP HIM OUT WITH INFO. ON SHOW AND STUFF. :twak: :thumbsup:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by RECKLESS RAUL_@Aug 30 2007, 09:25 PM~8683077
> * FOR YOUR INFORMATION WE DON'T STEAL MEMBERS, IF ANYONE WANTS IN THEY COME TO US........ IT WAS JUST A FRIENDLY QUESTION SINCE YOUR MEMBER IS NEW AROUND HERE WE COULD HELP HIM OUT WITH INFO. ON SHOW AND STUFF. :twak:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:  
like 300


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL

COOL :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by bigentmagazine_@Aug 30 2007, 06:50 PM~8681544
> *How many members do you guys have total?
> *


i have members in different states...


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 30 2007, 10:28 PM~8683540
> *i have members in different states...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

Art it is vital that you come and pick up the shirts and give me the money and also pay the setup fee for the making of the shirts to the VP of the CC


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

hey guys might not be on alot got a job a pizza hut now its time to get the cash going for my car or bike dnt kno yet


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 31 2007, 08:11 AM~8685390
> *hey guys might not be on alot got a job a pizza hut now its time to get the cash going for my car or bike dnt kno yet
> *


homie u need to put yo money into yo bike foo
yo car good as it is now
:angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 31 2007, 10:11 AM~8685390
> *hey guys might not be on alot got a job a pizza hut now its time to get the cash going for my car or bike dnt kno yet
> *


post dopeys address


----------



## eric ramos

culooooooo


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 31 2007, 07:12 PM~8688981
> *culooooooo
> *


sup fool.


----------



## eric ramos

chillin yo


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 31 2007, 07:18 PM~8689015
> *chillin yo
> *


the same . goign to the club tonight :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

i aint got a ilfe


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 31 2007, 07:23 PM~8689045
> *i aint got a ilfe
> *


I need some pusayyy


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 31 2007, 05:23 PM~8689045
> *i aint got a ilfe
> *


u got a life
u in the lowrider and grAFF LIFE
AND IF THAT DONT WORK I GOT YOU HOMIE..  
:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 31 2007, 07:28 PM~8689079
> *u got a life
> u in the lowrider and grAFF LIFE
> AND IF THAT DONT WORK I GOT YOU HOMIE..
> :thumbsup:
> *


You get your m.o. yet?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 31 2007, 05:30 PM~8689088
> *You get your m.o. yet?
> *


:no:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 30 2007, 06:14 PM~8681671
> *here juan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS IT FOR SALE?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 31 2007, 07:30 PM~8689091
> *:no:
> *


hmmmmm... Should be there tomorrow


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 31 2007, 05:31 PM~8689096
> *hmmmmm... Should be there tomorrow
> *


okay


----------



## eric ramos

cahacah


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 31 2007, 05:28 PM~8689079
> *u got a life
> u in the lowrider and grAFF LIFE
> AND IF THAT DONT WORK I GOT YOU HOMIE..
> :thumbsup:
> *


no i mean like more friends and more stupid shit 
not just low lows n riting its great but i need a social life ha :cheesy: 
my homies are workin like always :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

GAY


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 31 2007, 09:11 AM~8685390
> *hey guys might not be on alot got a job a pizza hut now its time to get the cash going for my car or bike dnt kno yet
> *


you better hit me up fool :angry:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 30 2007, 06:14 PM~8681671
> *here juan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


trade u a hydro hit.. lol..

how much?


----------



## Lil Spanks

ight im out...its dead in here and got to get shit down for sund...laters and there wil be pics


----------



## eric ramos

artie are u pickin my parts up or wat i need them u kno it please man i need them


----------



## OSO 805

zigz fuck you


----------



## GrimReaper

oso how much 4 some fenders


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 31 2007, 08:52 PM~8689778
> *artie are u pickin my parts up or wat i need them u kno it please man i need them
> *


e-bay bro :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

dude i tolda ya dont even play with me like that
so whos goign to pick them ukp i need them for september


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 31 2007, 11:33 PM~8690506
> *dude i tolda ya dont even play with me like that
> so whos goign to pick them ukp i need them for september
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

ARTISTICS 4 L!FE


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Whats up putos.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 29 2007, 09:32 PM~8675413
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


POK MOTHAFUCKERS IF U DIDNT KNOW NOW U KNOW CANT STOP WONT STOP POK 4 LIFE


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 29 2007, 09:32 PM~8675413
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


POK MOTHAFUCKERS IF U DIDNT KNOW NOW U KNOW CANT STOP WONT STOP POK 4 LIFE


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by bigentmagazine_@Aug 30 2007, 04:50 PM~8681544
> *How many members do you guys have total?
> *


more than u can handle


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by RECKLESS RAUL_@Aug 30 2007, 08:25 PM~8683077
> * FOR YOUR INFORMATION WE DON'T STEAL MEMBERS, IF ANYONE WANTS IN THEY COME TO US........ IT WAS JUST A FRIENDLY QUESTION SINCE YOUR MEMBER IS NEW AROUND HERE WE COULD HELP HIM OUT WITH INFO. ON SHOW AND STUFF. :twak:  :thumbsup:
> *


lol wat member is new around here? u guys just wait till my homie eric busts out u guys are gona wish u had recruited him earlyer just like some other clubs on lil are regreting not recruiting him sooner show them how whe do it eric 
THEE ARTISTICS 4 LIFE


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

so whas up casper are done with your bike or what foo


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 805ferny_@Sep 1 2007, 08:30 AM~8691743
> *so whas up casper are done with your bike or what foo
> *


wat happened 2 u guys yesterday were u guys go?


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

fuck foo i can t get close t 2 there the 1 time is om my ass for an attempt of murder foo hahaha thats y all like fuck that i aint going to get close to over there


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

so what pok casper


----------



## eric ramos

casper loves dick


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

HAHAHA HE DOES HES A ***


----------



## eric ramos

:yes: 
and for casper and art i was just askin slow n low dude shows n shit dont be tripin if u think im a join them cus i aint i just need love here localy 22222


----------



## speedy187

erics a *** sup thee artistics


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: supp speeedy


----------



## speedy187

im back did u miss me mija


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL

LIKE I TOLD YOU BEFORE,WE DON'T RECRUIT THEY COME TO US. IT'S NOT ABOUT THE NUMBERS IT'S THE QUALITY,OUR PLAQUES ARE EARNED. 20 YEARS IS HARD TO DO WITHOUT THE RIGHT PEOPLE.  :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :worship: :worship:


----------



## eric ramos

chilll out raul 
so were is that 
show on the 23?
i think im down to go to this one


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL

IT'S ALL GOOD. THE SHOW IS SEPT 23 AT LINCOLN PARK RIGHT OFF THE GATEWAY EAST AND RAYNOLDS EXIT. DO WANT THE INFO.NUMBER?


----------



## eric ramos

yea 
i need to register 
cus eplowrider takes to long with dail ukp


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL

I HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT SO THAT WAY THERE IS MORE BIKES TO GO AFTER TWIST OF WINE. WE CALL HIM THE BULLY 34 YEAR OLD MAN GOING AGAINST SOME KIDS .


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL

THE NUMBER IS 915-860-9546 ASK FOR HECTOR OR LEAVE A MESSAGE


----------



## eric ramos

im 16 but im a fuck his ass up ha
who alse i havnt seen shit other then him n jokers n maybe some in estillo but tahts it


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL

THERE ARE A COUPLE OF TRIKES THAT ARE CLEAN FROM GOLDEN TOUCH CC BUT THATS A DIFFERENT CAT.


----------



## eric ramos

yea the twins the green n marroon one 
but tahts trikes my homie willl go with them 
im 2 wheeler


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL

HEY ERIC DO YOU HAVE ANY SPARE PARTS THAT YOU WANT TO SELL? MY SONS TRYING TO MAKE HIS BIKE BETTER AND I KNOW YOU GUYS HAVE THE HOOK UP. IF YOU DO LET ME KNOW. :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

DAMN !!!!!!!!!! POK fuck it im downnnnnnnn


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 1 2007, 04:18 PM~8693281
> *DAMN !!!!!!!!!! POK fuck it im downnnnnnnn
> *


fuk it u in then
and a dopeys cuz shipped yo parts 2day


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Sep 1 2007, 07:42 PM~8693604
> *fuk it u in then
> and a dopeys cuz shipped yo parts 2day
> *


You get that m.o.?


----------



## GrimReaper

JUAN U SENT OUT THE MO


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 1 2007, 05:44 PM~8693611
> *You get that m.o.?
> *


O YEA FORGOT
GOT IT LIKE 3 MIN AGO
SHIPIN YO PARTS ON MONDAY
:biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by RECKLESS RAUL_@Sep 1 2007, 04:10 PM~8693243
> *HEY ERIC DO YOU HAVE ANY SPARE PARTS THAT YOU WANT TO SELL? MY SONS TRYING TO MAKE HIS BIKE BETTER AND I KNOW YOU GUYS HAVE THE HOOK UP. IF YOU DO LET ME KNOW.  :thumbsup:
> *


  some not that great


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 1 2007, 07:11 PM~8694054
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos

looks rough


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 1 2007, 07:18 PM~8694076
> *looks rough
> *


WAT YP BUTTHOLE :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

still sick 
and with engraving its better


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

TRUE
AND ERIC IS CASPER GONA CALL YO ASS 2NIGHT


----------



## eric ramos

:werd: great
who cares


----------



## GrimReaper

wats gud fam


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Sep 1 2007, 08:59 PM~8694464
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats right grim


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 1 2007, 09:18 PM~8694076
> *looks rough
> *


hater


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL

ERIC WHAT DO YOU HAVE TO SELL AND HOW MUCH? SEND ME SOME PICS


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

MORNING FAMILY
:wave:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Sep 2 2007, 09:57 AM~8696046
> *MORNING FAMILY
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Sep 2 2007, 10:08 AM~8696089
> *:wave:
> *


QUE PASA SNEEKER HEAD..
WHERE MY HOOK UP PAIR OF SHOES AT..LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider

Sup ratas


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 3 2007, 12:27 AM~8700350
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 2 2007, 11:31 PM~8700376
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Sep 3 2007, 12:33 AM~8700385
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 2 2007, 11:34 PM~8700397
> *
> *


i heard the new wit yo bike


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

WAS UP PERRITOS


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by 805ferny_@Sep 2 2007, 11:36 PM~8700404
> *WAS UP PERRITOS
> *


sup pero


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Sep 3 2007, 12:36 AM~8700403
> *i heard the new wit yo bike
> *


 :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 2 2007, 11:37 PM~8700413
> *:banghead:  :banghead:
> *


i heard it got ranned over
lol


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

WAS UP ZIGS IVE SEEN YOUR BIKE AT CASPERS HOUSE FOO ITS PRETTY CLEAN


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by 805ferny_@Sep 2 2007, 11:38 PM~8700424
> *WAS UP ZIGS IVE SEEN YOUR BIKE AT CASPERS HOUSE FOO ITS PRETTY CLEAN
> *


haah have a suprise 
for every1
for the next show
lol
and thnx


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

LET ME GUESS WHAT U GETTTING I THINK I ALREDY KNOW


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by 805ferny_@Sep 2 2007, 11:40 PM~8700432
> *LET ME GUESS WHAT U GETTTING I THINK I ALREDY KNOW
> *


wat is it ??


----------



## eric ramos

suck dick fuken lame


----------



## Lil Spanks

bicth get off eric


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

A BETTER FRAME FACED PARTS OR CUSTOM FENDERS HUH


----------



## eric ramos

get of wat?
wtf are u talkin about


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by 805ferny_@Sep 2 2007, 11:45 PM~8700461
> *A BETTER FRAME FACED PARTS OR CUSTOM FENDERS HUH
> *


i already got faced pparts
and youl see..lol
and a lil somthin else..lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 3 2007, 12:45 AM~8700464
> *get of wat?
> wtf are u talkin about
> *


im calling ur ass


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 2 2007, 11:45 PM~8700464
> *get of wat?
> wtf are u talkin about
> *


to get off line and call casper


----------



## GrimReaper

wats good everyone


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Sep 2 2007, 11:48 PM~8700483
> *wats good everyone
> *


:wave:


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Sep 3 2007, 02:50 AM~8700494
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Sep 3 2007, 12:48 AM~8700483
> *wats good everyone
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

OH YEAH LETS WAIT AND FOR TYHAT SURPRISE QUE NO BETTER B SOMETHING BIG THOUGH


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 805ferny_@Sep 3 2007, 12:53 AM~8700516
> *OH YEAH LETS WAIT AND FOR TYHAT SURPRISE QUE NO BETTER B SOMETHING BIG THOUGH
> *


who cares


----------



## eric ramos

cheap whore
i called u up
u ddnt anser


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by 805ferny_@Sep 2 2007, 11:53 PM~8700516
> *OH YEAH LETS WAIT AND FOR TYHAT SURPRISE QUE NO BETTER B SOMETHING BIG THOUGH
> *


IT IS


----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## chamuco61

wtf is pok???


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 3 2007, 12:24 AM~8700664
> *wtf is pok???
> *


U WANNA JOIN


----------



## chamuco61

tell me what it is first...


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 3 2007, 12:26 AM~8700676
> *tell me what it is first...
> *


PM ME
LOL
BUT DNT TELL NO1


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 3 2007, 12:24 AM~8700664
> *wtf is pok???
> *


4 REALS WTF IS THAT SHIT


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Sep 3 2007, 12:28 AM~8700691
> *4 REALS WTF IS THAT SHIT
> *


U WANNA JOIN


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Sep 3 2007, 12:29 AM~8700696
> *U WANNA JOIN
> *


PM SENT


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Sep 3 2007, 12:33 AM~8700710
> *PM SENT
> *


:yes:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Sep 3 2007, 12:44 AM~8700764
> *:yes:
> *


:yes:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Sep 3 2007, 01:21 AM~8700862
> *:yes:
> *


:yes:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Sep 3 2007, 01:22 AM~8700865
> *:yes:
> *


:yes:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Sep 3 2007, 01:22 AM~8700867
> *:yes:
> *


:yes:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Sep 3 2007, 01:23 AM~8700870
> *:yes:
> *


:yes:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Sep 3 2007, 01:24 AM~8700873
> *:yes:
> *


:yes:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Sep 3 2007, 01:25 AM~8700878
> *:yes:
> *


:yes:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Sep 3 2007, 01:25 AM~8700879
> *:yes:
> *


:yes:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:yes:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:yes:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Sep 3 2007, 01:28 AM~8700887
> *:yes:
> *


:yes:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:yes:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Sep 3 2007, 01:29 AM~8700890
> *:yes:
> *


:yes:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Sep 3 2007, 01:30 AM~8700891
> *:yes:
> *


:yes:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Sep 3 2007, 01:31 AM~8700893
> *:yes:
> *


:yes:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Sep 3 2007, 01:31 AM~8700894
> *:yes:
> *


:yes:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:yes:
:no:


----------



## eric ramos

bunch of **** like artttttt


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 3 2007, 11:57 AM~8702299
> *i wish arttttt would fuck me too iam so jealous that he never wants to fuck me in ass i have lube and everything
> *


whats up eric ?


----------



## eric ramos

sup kinnky kenny 
stupid ass even lube huh hahahaha fagggggggggg


----------



## GrimReaper

sup eric i got your parts comein my way bought em off ebay dumb cheep


----------



## eric ramos

:angry: stfuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Sep 3 2007, 12:07 PM~8702370
> *sup eric  i got your parts comein my way bought em off ebay dumb cheep
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 3 2007, 02:10 PM~8702384
> *:angry: stfuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> *


y u getin mad fool they going 2 a good home


----------



## eric ramos

fuk off man fuck offf


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 3 2007, 02:25 PM~8702462
> *fuk off man fuck offf
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 3 2007, 11:35 AM~8702537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Art, why did we all get disconnected? I didnt see when you guys called back.


----------



## eric ramos

cus of caspers phone died 
i just got on lil and watched porn


----------



## 817Lowrider

DAMn just got back from the park. went for a cruise with the guys. Pics later


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 3 2007, 02:44 PM~8703490
> *Art, why did we all get disconnected? I didnt see when you guys called back.
> *


Becuz he had to make love to his racoon :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

**** love is the best for a fellow kuntuckyan


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 3 2007, 08:24 PM~8706231
> ***** love is the best for a fellow kuntuckyan
> *


he loves those coooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooonnnnsssss


----------



## somerstyle

fuk P.O.K its all about the new cre that casper started *C.C.C*


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@Sep 3 2007, 11:00 PM~8708962
> *fuk  P.O.K    its all about the new cre that casper started C.C.C
> *


caspers cunt crew


----------



## eric ramos

wtf?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Sep 4 2007, 12:14 PM~8712056
> *caspers cunt crew
> *


CASPERS CUNT *****


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## bad news




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

9/30 (SUN)3rd Annual Showdown by the River Car Show Estrella C.C. Waco, TX (Waco Convention Center) HALF 
Ill be there.


----------



## spikes805

im bak from mexico wats up familia idk if u guys remmebr sinc eive been gone for olsmost 3 months


----------



## eric ramos

wtf damn pok all over
im to lazy to upload that shti for me to post


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 4 2007, 06:03 PM~8715201
> *wtf damn pok all over
> im to lazy to upload that shti for me to post
> *


haha ****


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Sep 4 2007, 08:19 PM~8715339
> *haha ****
> *


I am sorry zigs. IDK whats goign on any more.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 4 2007, 06:25 PM~8715397
> *I am sorry zigs. IDK whats goign on any more.
> *


koo
homie 
well jus knoe i sent you parts already


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 4 2007, 06:16 PM~8714868
> *9/30 (SUN)3rd Annual Showdown by the River Car Show Estrella C.C. Waco, TX (Waco Convention Center) HALF
> Ill be there.
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 4 2007, 09:18 PM~8715919
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


yes sirrrr


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 4 2007, 04:52 PM~8714716
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 4 2007, 09:22 PM~8715958
> *:uh:
> *


P.O.K.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by spikes805_@Sep 4 2007, 06:58 PM~8715161
> *im bak from mexico wats up familia idk if u guys remmebr sinc eive been gone for olsmost 3 months
> *


who???


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 4 2007, 09:25 PM~8715996
> *who???
> *


ziggs is homie.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 4 2007, 08:28 PM~8716025
> *ziggs is homie.
> *


who???


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up homies just dropped by to say hi


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 4 2007, 08:35 PM~8716106
> *wuz up homies just dropped by to say hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hi....................


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

cool i like taht site too


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 4 2007, 09:32 PM~8716070
> *who???
> *


spike. read back like back to april


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 4 2007, 09:00 PM~8716382
> *spike. read back like  back to april
> *


who..........................................
















































*MIKE JONES* :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

MY POPS RIDE...THAT WE BUSTED OUT IN S.D...KANDY PAINT AND CHROME UNDIES








OC CHAPTER...FELIX'S BOMB AND HIS SON'S 64 P/U TRUCK








ANGEL'S RIDE...A.K.A AZTECBIKE..AND L.A CHAPTERS CARS








OSO'S 








DAVID'S








AND JUAN'S


----------



## Lil Spanks

AAAAAAAAAAND MY BIKE THAT GOT RANED OVERED  THE FRAME IS BENT..


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 4 2007, 08:41 PM~8716876
> *AAAAAAAAAAND MY BIKE THAT GOT RANED OVERED  THE FRAME IS BENT..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  dam that suxs..........................let me have it :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 4 2007, 08:41 PM~8716876
> *AAAAAAAAAAND MY BIKE THAT GOT RANED OVERED  THE FRAME IS BENT..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahahahahahahahhahahahhahahaahhaahhahahahahahahahhahahahhahahaahhaahhahahahahahahahhahahahhahahaahhaahhahahahahahahahhahahahhahahaahhaahhahahahahahahahhahahahhahahaahhaahhahahahahahahahhahahahhahahaahhaahhahahahahahahahhahahahhahahaahhaahhahahahahahahahhahahahhahahaahhaahhahahahahahahahhahahahhahahaahhaahhahahahahahahahhahahahhahahaahhaahhahahahahahahahhahahahhahahaahhaahhahahahahahahahhahahahhahahaahhaahhahahahahahahahhahahahhahahaahhaahhahahahahahahahhahahahhahahaahhaahhahahahahahahahhahahahhahahaahhaahhahahahahahahahhahahahhahahaahhaahhahahahahahahahhahahahhahahaahhaahhahahahahahahahhahahahhahahaahhaahhahahahahahahahhahahahhahahaahhaahhahahahahahahahhahahahhahahaahhaahhahahahahahahahhahahahhahahaahhaahhahahahahahahahhahahahhahahaahhaahhahahahahahahahhahahahhahahaahhaahhahahahahahahahhahahahhahahaahhaahhahahahahahahahhahahahhahahaahhaahhahahahahahahahhahahahhahahaahhaahhahahahahahahahhahahahhahahaahhaahhahahahahahahahhahahahhahahaahhaahhahahahahahahahhahahahhahahaahhaahhahahahahahahahhahahahhahahaahhaahhahahahahahahahhahahahhahahaahhaahhahahahahahahahhahahahhahahaahhaah :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 4 2007, 09:41 PM~8716876
> *AAAAAAAAAAND MY BIKE THAT GOT RANED OVERED  THE FRAME IS BENT..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what the fuck !


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 4 2007, 09:41 PM~8716876
> *AAAAAAAAAAND MY BIKE THAT GOT RANED OVERED  THE FRAME IS BENT..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ouch!!!!!!!!!! damn that sux's


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 4 2007, 08:41 PM~8716876
> *AAAAAAAAAAND MY BIKE THAT GOT RANED OVERED  THE FRAME IS BENT..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW THE FUCK DID THAT HAPPENED.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Sep 4 2007, 09:53 PM~8717604
> *HOW THE FUCK DID THAT HAPPENED.
> *


HE WAS FUKIN A RACOON AND IT FELL


----------



## Aztecbike

REPRESETING "THEE ARTISTICS" 4 LIFE


----------



## Aztecbike




----------



## GrimReaper

car came out nice angle
thats an impala right wat year


----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## somerstyle

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Sep 4 2007, 11:07 PM~8717767
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


please offer kocks


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 4 2007, 08:41 PM~8716876
> *AAAAAAAAAAND MY BIKE THAT GOT RANED OVERED  THE FRAME IS BENT..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So when are you sending me this? :biggrin: 

Sorry I couldnt answer the phone but I was at work.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Sep 4 2007, 09:07 PM~8717767
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wholly shit! is that art's street bike? how did that happen? ah, i see the comment, he was fuckin a racoon, makes sense. keep at least one hand on the bars, you can hold the racoon with one hand....so i heard


----------



## 817Lowrider

LMAO . oh and that sucks


----------



## eric ramos

por que?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Sep 4 2007, 11:07 PM~8717767
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 























*P.O.K 4 LIFE MUTHER*&^%%$$#^%&$^%%*


----------



## 817Lowrider

uh ohhhhhhhhh..........


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 5 2007, 05:21 PM~8723520
> *uh ohhhhhhhhh..........
> *


WHY DID YOU HANG UP LAST NIGHT FUCKER....... :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

meh pok


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 5 2007, 05:24 PM~8723549
> *meh pok
> *


TELL YOUR SIS I WANNA PARTY WITH HER IN VEGAS


----------



## eric ramos

hahaha


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 5 2007, 06:24 PM~8723548
> *WHY DID YOU HANG UP LAST NIGHT FUCKER....... :angry:
> *


You didnt call me fool. :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 5 2007, 05:56 PM~8723829
> *You didnt call me fool. :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## Lil Spanks

u like eric............ :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 5 2007, 05:05 PM~8723892
> *u like eric............ :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## ghost-rider

a art, Robert told me wat happen to your bike :tears: fuck that bike was fuckin sick..
last time i saw it was at that one place in rancho cucamunga..


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Sep 5 2007, 06:10 PM~8723926
> *a art, Robert told me wat happen to your bike :tears: fuck that bike was fuckin sick..
> last time i saw it was at that one place in rancho cucamunga..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Sep 5 2007, 06:09 PM~8723924
> *i love my racccccooooooonnnnsssssss
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ghost-rider

so did you and angel take the pictures?? :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Sep 4 2007, 11:07 PM~8717767
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*THATS RIGHT P.O.K IS GOING TO FIX IT AND YOULL SEE IT AT THE VENTURA SHOW WITH A NEW FRAME.........................P.O.K FOR LIFE*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Sep 5 2007, 06:13 PM~8723956
> *so did you and angel take the pictures?? :dunno:
> *


NOPE...... :angry:


----------



## ghost-rider

fuck all that time for nothing?? :angry: 
fuck it aslong as we saw snoops car.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Sep 5 2007, 06:17 PM~8724000
> *fuck all that time for nothing?? :angry:
> fuck it aslong as we saw snoops car.. :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 5 2007, 07:04 PM~8723890
> *:biggrin:  :yes:
> *


when


----------



## ghost-rider

and we also saw those girlz..  
but not that one girl :barf: :barf:


----------



## Lil Spanks

LAST NIGHT LIKE AROUND ..IT WAS 12 HERE OR 11


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 5 2007, 07:25 PM~8724058
> *LAST NIGHT LIKE AROUND ..IT WAS 12 HERE OR 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I dont own a phone so it must have been my pops who answered my moms phone. ahahahaha


----------



## 817Lowrider

It was 805-824-****

man it was one over here and I get up at 5


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 5 2007, 06:28 PM~8724072
> *It was 805-824-****
> 
> man it was one over here and I get up at 5
> *


 :0 :rofl: CASPER'S #


----------



## 817Lowrider

ohhh


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 5 2007, 05:56 PM~8724302
> *ohhh
> *


so wat happen on the gurls frame homie :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I am riding it right now.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 5 2007, 06:01 PM~8724354
> *I am riding it right now.
> *


hoe


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Sep 5 2007, 08:04 PM~8724370
> *hoe are us.
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 5 2007, 06:05 PM~8724376
> *:biggrin:
> *


and u hook up casper


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Sep 5 2007, 08:08 PM~8724403
> *and u hook up casper
> *


with a lowrider collection frame.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Sep 5 2007, 08:46 PM~8724727
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Sep 5 2007, 09:12 PM~8725001
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


luvless


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

mexican squirrel krew


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Sep 5 2007, 06:46 PM~8724727
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Its spelled Dont. :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Sep 5 2007, 10:05 PM~8726711
> *mexican squirrel krew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 niccceeeeeee


----------



## eric ramos

nice avitar stupid ass art


----------



## GrimReaper

sup foools back at skool


----------



## 817Lowrider

Sup family.


----------



## eric ramos

fuck skool its the samd gay shittttttttt
haaaaaaaa


----------



## 817Lowrider

Got my parts in today zigs. Look awesome on the girls frame.


----------



## eric ramos

U SUCK DICK HOBBSSS OR ZIGSS OR WAT EVER U WANT TO CALL UR SELF


----------



## Lil Spanks

someone's on the rag :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

:guns: :rofl: GAY


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 6 2007, 05:44 PM~8732893
> *:guns: :rofl: GAY
> *


 :loco: :loco: :werd:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Sep 5 2007, 11:05 PM~8726711
> *mexican squirrel krew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AS OF NOW...........................IM GOING TO START KICKING MEMBER'S OUT.....IM PISSED OFF OF WHAT HAPPENED................................... :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

PM ME ART
TELL ME WAST UP


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 6 2007, 06:59 PM~8733006
> *AS OF NOW...........................IM GOING TO START KICKING MEMBER'S OUT.....IM PISSED OFF OF WHAT HAPPENED................................... :angry:
> *


Im kinda mad my self.


----------



## Lil Spanks

AS SOON I KNOW WHAT HAPPEN IT OVER.....


----------



## Lil Spanks

AS OF TONITE ILL BE SAYING THE NAMES...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 6 2007, 07:16 PM~8733112
> *AS OF TONITE ILL BE SAYING THE NAMES...
> *


give me a call.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:nono:


----------



## speedy187

juan ur out just playing sup THEE ARTISTICS


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up homie damn chilly you cleaning house tonight


----------



## 817Lowrider

DONT KICK ME OUT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 6 2007, 06:26 PM~8733174
> *DONT KICK ME OUT
> 
> 
> *


don't cry homie it will be ok j/p :biggrin:


----------



## speedy187

just for that u deserve to be kicked out


----------



## 817Lowrider

FROM LABOR DAY


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 6 2007, 06:28 PM~8733184
> *
> 
> FROM LABOR DAY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the bone collector

Hey Art hit me at the house when you get a chance and I can go over The vegas plans with you  Plans is all good for MZ Sexia too :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://www.slide.com/r/igOtTPnZ6j8q1ajMf9E...Q?view=original


----------



## Aztecbike

HEY HOMIE MY CAR IS A 1968 CUSTOM IMPALA
THEE ARTISTICS
SO CAL
nickname - "CRIME SUSPECT"


----------



## eric ramos

puros pinchie spys around shit


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 6 2007, 08:00 PM~8734459
> *puros pinchie spys around shit
> *


who???


----------



## eric ramos

my mom fo who alse
shittttttttt


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Sep 6 2007, 04:59 PM~8733006-->
> 
> 
> 
> AS OF NOW...........................IM GOING TO START KICKING MEMBER'S OUT.....IM PISSED OFF OF WHAT HAPPENED................................... :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why u mad.. is it something i said..
> <!--QuoteBegin-eric ramos_@Sep 6 2007, 08:17 PM~8734627
> *my mom fo who alse
> shittttttttt
> *


i dunno


----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## RECKLESS RAUL

:scrutinize: WHATS UP HOMIEZ. HOWS EVERYONE DOING?


----------



## eric ramos

kidna good 
wats up with margaritas club shit in the 9th?


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## RECKLESS RAUL

MARGARITAS CAR SHOW HAS BEEN MOVED TO A SHOPPING CENTER ON AIRWAY BLVD. STILL ON THE 9th. :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 7 2007, 10:28 AM~8733184
> *
> 
> FROM LABOR DAY
> *


nice 
how many coats of clear has that got on it?


----------



## tequila sunrise

cruise night tonight in fontana, and saturday at dukes burgers in city of industry. i'll be going. if anyone wants to roll hit me up pm or call me and leave a voicemail (don't worry about the lady that says "vicky johnson", it's just to keep people i don't like from calling me)

951 232 **** pm me for the rest of the number.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

sup mijas


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

wats up wit POK


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up homies


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 7 2007, 01:09 PM~8739925
> *wuz up homies
> *


:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Sep 7 2007, 04:11 AM~8736784
> *nice
> how many coats of clear has that got on it?
> *


IDK. man


----------



## eric ramos

lalalalalala


----------



## DVNRDGRS

wus goin dawn Artistics? eric u still comin to get that seat?


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup fool.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Sep 7 2007, 06:51 PM~8741315
> *wus goin dawn Artistics? eric u still comin to get that seat?
> *


Thats me not eric fool.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 7 2007, 04:53 PM~8741324
> *Thats me not eric fool.
> *


so u gona hook me up wit that seat
bro
plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

u kon at i fuken love u all but not in a gay way like art


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL

ERIC CHANGE OF LOCATION AGAIN. ITS GOING TO BE AT BEER BELLIES ON MONTANA AND McRAE THIS SUNDAY . BIKES ARE 20.00 TO ENTER :angry: :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

beerbellies huh 
on montana


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL

YEAH. IF YOU GET LOST CALL ME AT 915-920-9698 AND ILL GIVE YOU DIRECTIONS


----------



## eric ramos

na i kinda kno were its at but 
na cus no ride 
sucks tho
but im 4sure going to that one of the 22nd 23rd? at that park under the spagetti bowl?


----------



## SAC_TOWN

wats up THEE ARTISTICS


----------



## 817Lowrider

Nothing chillen man. how you doing.


I see you Bone. post some pics of my bars :biggrin:


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL

THATS THE 23rd


----------



## eric ramos

nice niec
well if soem one sends me my damn parts in time ill make it how much is reg for bikes in that show?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Im there


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL

ITS 20 BUCKS ALSO


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by RECKLESS RAUL_@Sep 7 2007, 05:22 PM~8741496
> *ITS 20 BUCKS ALSO
> *


watup every1
juan watsup wit that seat foolio
since u keepin the famee and all :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

well some fukers still lag by shippin my damn parts that ive been watin for man so i dont kno if i can make it
but if i have the parts for sure ill be there showin 
and takin out taste of win or watever the fuck it calls it self these days


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL

COOL DEAL, HE NEEDS TO BE SPANKED


----------



## eric ramos

hahah by a 16year old 
then every one is going to come after me ha


----------



## speedy187

thats if u get ur shit on time


----------



## DVNRDGRS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 7 2007, 04:53 PM~8741324
> *Thats me not eric fool.
> *



my fault,


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Sep 7 2007, 08:13 PM~8741735
> *my fault,
> *


Ill hit you up sunday.


----------



## DVNRDGRS

AIGHT


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Sup putos. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

chillin


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## eric ramos

damn artie 
im a call u orita


----------



## OSO 805

zigz you get the fenders???


----------



## biggluv65

:biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Sep 8 2007, 04:55 PM~8747270
> *zigz you get the fenders???
> *


yup jus started bondoin and shit 2day


----------



## KIDBUGGZ

yall fools only got one good bike


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by KIDBUGGZ_@Sep 8 2007, 08:58 PM~8748537
> *yall fools only got one good bike
> *


who the fuk are you?


----------



## eric ramos

exactly who the fuck are you?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 8 2007, 09:05 PM~8748567
> *exactly who the fuck are you?
> *


x222222


----------



## KIDBUGGZ

my names rich from alt we got better bikes then yall


----------



## GrimReaper

wats gud fools


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by KIDBUGGZ_@Sep 8 2007, 11:10 PM~8748578
> *my names rich from alt we got better bikes then yall
> *


hahaha pics or didnt happen


----------



## eric ramos

WELL "RICH" SHOW US TALK IS CHEAP U BASTERD


----------



## GrimReaper

dam wtf i missed


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by KIDBUGGZ_@Sep 8 2007, 08:58 PM~8748537
> *yall fools only got one good bike
> *


 :uh: which is??


----------



## 817Lowrider

My bike duh? :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider

bout to hit the mall


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Sep 8 2007, 11:17 PM~8748617
> *dam wtf i missed
> *


your back. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

balllllller the mall watcha lo
i woke up sic as fuck 
cold or some bullshit


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Sep 9 2007, 07:59 AM~8750063
> *:uh: which is??
> *


  urs


----------



## eric ramos

howdy artieeeeeee


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 9 2007, 01:17 PM~8751165
> *howdy artieeeeeee
> *


 :wave:


----------



## eric ramos

wers my parts


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 9 2007, 01:27 PM~8751203
> *wers my parts
> *


in my pants :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: no reallywe re the fuck are they?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 9 2007, 01:33 PM~8751217
> *:rofl: no reallywe re the fuck are they?
> *


in your pants :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

i would found them already if they was in my pants wen u gettin the shirts?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 9 2007, 01:44 PM~8751264
> *i would found them already if they was in my pants wen u gettin the shirts?
> *


WHEN YOU SIS PARTY'S WITH ME IN VEGAS


----------



## eric ramos

stupid ass 
i aint goign to vegas if i aint got the damn parts


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 9 2007, 01:49 PM~8751296
> *stupid ass
> i aint goign to vegas if i aint got the damn parts
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :buttkick: :rofl: :buttkick: :rofl: :buttkick: :rofl: :buttkick:


----------



## eric ramos

nice chichies in that avitar


----------



## Aztecbike

HEY ERIC I WILL GO PICK UP YOUR PARTS TOMORROW TO ROGERS HOUSE AND SHIPPED THEM OUT...HOW MUCH MONEY DID YOU GIVE ROGER TO SHIP OUT YOUR PARTS?


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Sep 9 2007, 07:13 PM~8752226
> *HEY GRIM I WILL GO PICK UP YOUR PARTS TOMORROW TO ROGERS HOUSE AND SHIPPED THEM OUT...HOW MUCH MONEY DID YOU GIVE ROGER TO SHIP OUT YOUR PARTS?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

i gave roger like 30 for mines and like 10 or 15 for omars parts so thats like 45 or somting intotal for shipping


----------



## GrimReaper

sup fools


----------



## 817Lowrider

DRUNK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos

damn niga u was trowed ha


----------



## 817Lowrider

yup yup


----------



## GrimReaper

juan u still want the crank


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 10 2007, 03:53 PM~8759724
> *
> DRUNK!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


datz right niggy
cowboys


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Sep 10 2007, 08:39 PM~8760998
> *datz right niggy
> cowboys
> *


yes sirrrrrrrrr


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 10 2007, 06:43 PM~8761043
> *yes sirrrrrrrrr
> *


so yea wat ahppen to my seat


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 10 2007, 06:47 PM~8761076
> *:wave:
> *


watup art


----------



## Lil Spanks

i'm ready for vegas..... :yes:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 10 2007, 06:48 PM~8761093
> *i'm ready for vegas..... :yes:
> *


haha im about ready
jus need my oatrs from bone
and my hydros gettin hear on wendsday
and paint should b done by the end of this week :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Sep 10 2007, 07:50 PM~8761115
> *haha im about ready
> jus need my oatrs from bone
> and my hydros gettin hear on wendsday
> and paint should b done by the end of this week :0
> *


did you even pr reg????????


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 10 2007, 06:52 PM~8761127
> *did you even pr reg????????
> *


waitin on casper
dnt have a credit card or nada
u think u can do it 4 me and il pay u bak
plzzzz


----------



## eric ramos

wen i get myk parts
ill be ready 
wen osos lends me his display


----------



## Lil Spanks

*well who ever said there going to vegas better show, becuase when you say your going, your going.....WITH A BIKE OR NOT.....so who's really going???????????im pre reg already..*


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 10 2007, 10:06 PM~8761182
> *well who ever said there going to vegas better show, becuase when you say your going, your going.....so who's really going???????????im pre reg already..
> *


 I'll see you their


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Sep 10 2007, 08:12 PM~8761229
> *I'll see you their
> *


  ME AND NEAL DOING IT TOGETHER............VEGAS HERE WE COME..... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

nope


----------



## sic713

:uh:


----------



## eric ramos

im fuken going 2 u hoe 
remember we already made plans and my mom is down and my jefe 2 family vacation bitch


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 10 2007, 09:51 PM~8762280
> *im fuken going 2  u hoe
> remember we already made plans and my mom is down and my jefe 2 family vacation bitch
> *


your ass better had pre reg already


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 10 2007, 08:52 PM~8762302
> *your ass better had pre reg already
> *


NEED YO HELP ILL PAY U BAK AT THE SHOW PLZ


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 10 2007, 08:51 PM~8762280
> *im fuken going 2  u hoe
> remember we already made plans and my mom is down and my jefe 2 family vacation bitch
> *


are u seriously going??
if so.. ill see ya there..


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Sep 10 2007, 10:04 PM~8762441
> *NEED YO HELP ILL PAY U BAK AT THE SHOW PLZ
> *


i didnt , my buddy pre reg for me


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 10 2007, 09:08 PM~8762477
> *i didnt , my buddy pre reg for me
> *


SOME HOW
ANY1 IN THE CLUB WHO IS GOIN CAN HELP ME OUT
DNT HAVE A WAY TO PR REG
NO CREDIT CARD
HELP MEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Lil Spanks

*PRE REG.........MEMBERS*


----------



## Wizzard

E-mailed NYC Bone collectors about a shippingquote of some parts shipped overseas to Sweden, havent got a answer yet. 
Anyone here got contact with them?

This is what i need:

square round pedals gold $35.00 USD 
gold sweet heart $10.00 USD 
two piece stem gold $15.00 USD 
Flat twisted gold $54.00 USD 
gold chain steeringwheel $49.00 USD 
seat $35.00 USD 
seat post $11.00 USD 
sissy bar $30.00 USD 
Forks twisted gold $70.00 USD 
fenders braces $17.00 USD 
kickstand $19.00 USD 
chain $6.50 USD 
gold light $19.00 USD 

If anyone of you at NYC B C see this, PM me a shippinquote or a totalcost for this stuff.

Thanks/ Wizz.


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Sep 11 2007, 06:04 AM~8764323
> *E-mailed NYC Bone collectors about a shippingquote of some parts shipped overseas to Sweden, havent got a answer yet.
> Anyone here got contact with them?
> 
> This is what i need:
> 
> square round pedals gold            $35.00 USD
> gold sweet heart        $10.00 USD
> two piece stem gold      $15.00 USD
> Flat twisted gold $54.00 USD
> gold chain steeringwheel    $49.00 USD
> seat                    $35.00 USD
> seat post          $11.00 USD
> sissy bar            $30.00 USD
> Forks twisted gold        $70.00 USD
> fenders braces        $17.00 USD
> kickstand          $19.00 USD
> chain                    $6.50 USD
> gold light            $19.00 USD
> 
> If anyone of you at NYC B C see this, PM me a shippinquote or a totalcost for this stuff.
> 
> Thanks/ Wizz.
> *


 I'm on it pm & email sent


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Sep 11 2007, 01:40 PM~8764522
> *I'm on it pm & email sent
> *


Cool, thanks. Looking forward ordering from you!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 10 2007, 08:51 PM~8762280
> *im fuken going 2  u hoe
> remember we already made plans and my mom is down and my jefe 2 family vacation bitch
> *


  Im going to try to go with some friends but I wont know for sure. No trike though. Just me. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 11 2007, 10:07 AM~8765428
> *  Im going to try to go with some friends but I wont know for sure. No trike though. Just me.  :biggrin:
> *


you better go :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

las vegassssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 11 2007, 05:24 PM~8768462
> *las vegassssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*PRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEE REG *** NOW*


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 11 2007, 04:22 PM~8768456
> *you better go :angry:
> *


Or else? :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 11 2007, 05:32 PM~8768549
> *Or else?  :biggrin:
> *


thats right..or else im breaking up with you......... :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

:wave:


----------



## GrimReaper

sup fools


----------



## show-bound

GONNA BE SHOWING SKYS POWER RANGER BIKE THIS WEEKEND AT THE UCE CAR SHOW HERE IN LUBBOCK!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

MADE SOME CUSTOM PARTS!!!!

:0


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

WAS UP ARTISTICS


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

watup foolio
damn art did u pre reg me


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

a foo u dont go to skool or what a is that skinny foo getting in your club his names david


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by 805 BABY.GOR13_@Sep 12 2007, 10:01 AM~8774004
> *a foo u dont go to skool or what a is that skinny foo getting in your club his names david
> *


i am at sko
my teacher got laptops he lets us use durin study hall
and yea i guess cas my padrino paintin his bike


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

OH THTAS FIRME THAT FOOS MY HOMIE THE FRAME HE HAS WAS MY BORS ITS TUFF HUH


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by 805 BABY.GOR13_@Sep 12 2007, 10:05 AM~8774030
> *OH THTAS FIRME THAT FOOS MY HOMIE THE FRAME HE HAS WAS MY BORS ITS TUFF HUH
> *


yea that framme pretty firme pero
yea i seen yo bro on yo bike on monday
and that foo topo was their too wit the frame and shit


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

OH YEAH U SEEN MY BIKE THAT SHIT IS FUCKEN WACK FOO SERIO HUH HOW MUCH ARE U CHARGING HIM


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by 805 BABY.GOR13_@Sep 12 2007, 10:09 AM~8774061
> *OH YEAH U SEEN MY BIKE THAT SHIT IS FUCKEN WACK FOO SERIO HUH HOW MUCH ARE U CHARGING HIM
> *


i like the parts u jus need a custome frame oni t and ittle look firme
 
and i donno my padrino hasnt told me yet
maybe like a bit cas topo gave me the paint and shit so my padrino jus has to spray it


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

OH YEAH I KNOW ITS THE FRAME BUT FOR KNOE ITS ALL GOOD QUE NO


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by 805 BABY.GOR13_@Sep 12 2007, 10:13 AM~8774090
> *OH YEAH I KNOW ITS THE FRAME BUT FOR KNOE ITS ALL GOOD QUE NO
> *


serio homie


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

YUP ITS ALL GOOD THOUGH


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 11 2007, 09:19 PM~8769843
> *GONNA BE SHOWING SKYS POWER RANGER BIKE THIS WEEKEND AT THE UCE CAR SHOW HERE IN LUBBOCK!!!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> MADE SOME CUSTOM PARTS!!!!
> 
> :0
> *


SHIPPED. Show hard fool.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 11 2007, 04:36 PM~8768581
> *thats right..or else im breaking up with you......... :angry:
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrhUDnIsCUM


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 12 2007, 12:38 PM~8774206
> *SHIPPED. Show hard fool.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

FINISHING UP THE TOUCH UPS!!! 
FRESH COAT OF CLEAR!!! 

NEW CUSTOM PEDALS! X STAR SPROCKET!.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

FINISHED THE SEAT! TU SABES LIL SKY IS ALL EXCITED!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 12 2007, 04:15 PM~8775909
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> FINISHING UP THE TOUCH UPS!!!
> FRESH COAT OF CLEAR!!!
> 
> NEW CUSTOM PEDALS! X STAR SPROCKET!.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> FINISHED THE SEAT!  TU SABES LIL SKY IS ALL EXCITED!!!
> *


PM me pics


----------



## eric ramos

any info on my parts?


----------



## 817Lowrider

I thought you said you got them already.


----------



## eric ramos

no laggin ass roger never responces im gettin mad now its more then 1month damn it


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 12 2007, 03:15 PM~8775909
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> FINISHING UP THE TOUCH UPS!!!
> FRESH COAT OF CLEAR!!!
> 
> NEW CUSTOM PEDALS! X STAR SPROCKET!.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> FINISHED THE SEAT!  TU SABES LIL SKY IS ALL EXCITED!!!
> *


i cant wait to see the bike too


----------



## 817Lowrider

Say you still got thatr shirt for me from a hella long time ago?


----------



## eric ramos

bitches im fuken shit fuck damn it 
i offer any one 30 to pick them up from roger 
hes got the money for shippin its like 50 so it will cover it


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 12 2007, 05:23 PM~8776825
> *bitches im fuken shit fuck damn it
> i offer any one 30 to pick them up from roger
> hes got the money for shippin its like 50 so it will cover it
> *


relax fagggggg :angry:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

jus got my hydros
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 12 2007, 04:28 PM~8776861
> *relax fagggggg :angry:
> *


X 505


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 12 2007, 05:41 PM~8776972
> *X 505
> *


 :0 :cheesy: wait a minute...should you be working :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 12 2007, 06:19 PM~8776799
> *Say you still got thatr shirt for me from a hella long time ago?
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Aztecbike

WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO PICK THOSE PARTS UP ARTIE AND SHIP THEM TO ERIC???


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Sep 9 2007, 05:13 PM~8752226
> *HEY ERIC I WILL GO PICK UP YOUR PARTS TOMORROW TO ROGERS HOUSE AND SHIPPED THEM OUT...HOW MUCH MONEY DID YOU GIVE ROGER TO SHIP OUT YOUR PARTS?
> *


 :loco: :scrutinize:


----------



## mortalkombat2

look wut i found








:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 12 2007, 04:49 PM~8777034
> *:0  :cheesy: wait a minute...should you be working :scrutinize:
> *


yes.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 12 2007, 05:24 PM~8776414
> *PM me pics
> *


I WONT HAVE PICS TILL THE FRIDAY OR SAT PUT TOGETHER!!

IMAGINE A SHWINN STAR SPOCKET..LOOKS LIKE A STAR! 

THE PEDALS LOOKS LIKE A COMINO SABER DART FROM STAR WARS...LOL

STAYING OFF THIS BITCH LETS YOU GETS SHIT DONE!!


----------



## eric ramos

damnnnnnnnnn mk is that u?


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 12 2007, 09:46 PM~8779179
> *damnnnnnnnnn mk is that u?
> *


yes sir


----------



## Aztecbike

YEAH ARTIE, THAT WAS BEFORE I FOUND OUT YOU OWE ROGER MONEY AND SED YOU WHERE GOING TO PAY SHIPPING WITH THE MONEY YOU OWE HIM.


----------



## somerstyle

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Sep 12 2007, 05:31 PM~8776888
> *jus got my shit pushed in
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


***


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 12 2007, 11:37 PM~8779090
> *I WONT HAVE PICS TILL THE  FRIDAY OR SAT PUT TOGETHER!!
> 
> IMAGINE A SHWINN STAR SPOCKET..LOOKS LIKE A STAR!
> 
> THE PEDALS LOOKS LIKE A COMINO SABER DART FROM STAR WARS...LOL
> 
> STAYING OFF THIS BITCH LETS YOU GETS SHIT DONE!!
> *


I wanna see pics


----------



## eric ramos

i want my parts


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 13 2007, 03:45 PM~8784743
> *i want my parts
> *


no yores pinche vieja


----------



## eric ramos

fuck ur self
bitch ive beeen waitin for to damn long shit


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 13 2007, 04:47 PM~8784779
> *fuck ur self
> bitch ive beeen waitin for to damn long shit
> *


stop acting like a bicth......how do you i feel about my frame and its going to be 1 year already.. :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Sep 12 2007, 09:58 PM~8778738
> *look wut i found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


damm balllllllerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

yea cus u aint asertive i am 
im tired of this shit man 
no parts no vegas
period


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 13 2007, 03:55 PM~8784860
> *yea cus u aint asertive i am
> im tired of this shit man
> no parts no vegas
> period
> *


piche vieja


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 13 2007, 04:55 PM~8784860
> *yea cus u aint asertive i am
> im tired of this shit man
> no parts no vegas
> period
> *


im going to get your parts and keep THEM for a year...how you feel about that


----------



## eric ramos

fuck that shit
no vegas then
no bike
nada pues?
no club?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 13 2007, 05:01 PM~8784939
> *fuck that shit
> no vegas then
> no bike
> nada pues?
> no club?
> *


SHUT UP CUZ I LOVE LUCY :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I know you been waiting for a while eric but your almost there. Take it easy.


----------



## eric ramos

fuck 
i ges i dont kno
laggin ass roger


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 13 2007, 07:33 PM~8785522
> * fuck
> i ges i dont kno
> laggin ass roger
> *


erics but hurt


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 13 2007, 07:43 PM~8786010
> *erics ass hurt
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

represent eric :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 13 2007, 05:32 PM~8785149
> *I know you been waiting for a while eric but your almost there. Take it easy. But i'm coming out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 13 2007, 03:27 PM~8785100
> *SHUT UP CUZ I LOVE LUCY :biggrin:
> *


eric said he will make a trade the girl for his parts :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 13 2007, 08:19 PM~8786802
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAAH
:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

i applied for an account from the bike place...so get ready for the furry!!!

wholesale prices at its finest! im almost done being hella busy!!! dont be worring bout me when im gone!! i gets hella of busy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO

anyone know JuanGotti'z zip code? I gotta mail his sprocket out today but he didn't give me his zip :angry:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 13 2007, 11:06 PM~8783272
> *I wanna see pics
> *



I wanna see your zip code so I can mail your sprocket out


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 14 2007, 07:05 AM~8789292
> *I wanna see your zip code so I can mail your sprocket out
> *


do you have his #
or call the pizza place he might b their all day :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 14 2007, 04:37 AM~8788761
> *i applied for an account from the bike place...so get ready for the furry!!!
> 
> wholesale prices at its finest! im almost done being hella busy!!! dont be worring bout me when im gone!!  i gets hella of busy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


aha
a u knoe how to airbrush some preety fine gurls


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 14 2007, 06:37 AM~8788761
> *i applied for an account from the bike place...so get ready for the furry!!!
> 
> wholesale prices at its finest! im almost done being hella busy!!! dont be worring bout me when im gone!!  i gets hella of busy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


already


----------



## eric ramos

wwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## 817Lowrider

oh shit. you still cryin


----------



## 817Lowrider

drunk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos

waaaaaaaaaaa puto waaaaaaaaaa puto :tears:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

SHOWING PRIDE :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

watcha looooooo :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Sep 15 2007, 12:44 PM~8796828
> *SHOWING PRIDE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats right #1 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

oh shit


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

SO WHOS COMING DOWN NEXT WEEKEND TO VENTURA?


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

IMA HAVE A NEW COLOR ON MY BIKE... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Sep 15 2007, 09:30 PM~8799066
> *SO WHOS COMING DOWN NEXT WEEKEND TO VENTURA?
> *


Next year I will be in cali for a show


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 15 2007, 07:44 PM~8799155
> *Next year I will be in cali for a show
> *


WHAT SHOW?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Sep 15 2007, 09:47 PM~8799176
> *WHAT SHOW?
> *


IDK. I get my vacation time in DEC so what ever show


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 15 2007, 08:48 PM~8799181
> *IDK. I get my vacation time in DEC so what ever show
> *


wuz up nosie whats crackin :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 15 2007, 09:50 PM~8799195
> *wuz up nosie whats crackin  :biggrin:
> *


chillen homie


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 15 2007, 10:25 PM~8799369
> *chillen homie
> *


MISSED REGISTRATION THIS MORNING...I BARELY WOKE UP!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 15 2007, 09:25 PM~8799369
> *chillen homie
> *


same here homie :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 16 2007, 12:42 PM~8801367
> *MISSED REGISTRATION THIS MORNING...I BARELY WOKE UP!
> *


That Sucks


----------



## GrimReaper

sup fools just got home from a show took a chrome street wit the air kit was a hot show


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Sep 16 2007, 06:33 PM~8802808
> *sup fools just got home from a show took a chrome street wit the air kit  was a hot show
> *


pics


----------



## eric ramos

hoe asses bitches


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 16 2007, 06:24 PM~8803597
> *hoe asses bitches
> *


SHUT UP ERIC
I LOVE YOU
LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 16 2007, 08:24 PM~8803597
> *hoe asses bitches
> *


speaking of. I heard you got one. :0 :0 :0 PICS???


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 16 2007, 06:29 PM~8803647
> *speaking of. I heard you got one. :0 :0 :0 PICS???
> *


AHHA SHE PRETTY CURE
TOO VAD I ALREADY BANGED HER
LOL


----------



## eric ramos

fuck ur self zigs
yea fuck u all :wink: suck dick ziggy


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 16 2007, 06:35 PM~8803705
> *fuck ur self zigs
> yea fuck u all :wink: suck dick ziggy
> *


HAAH U JUS MAD CAS SHE CAME TO MY PAD FIRST
LOL
J.P
AND FUK U HOE
DONT TELL ME TO GO FUK SOEMTIN
U SHOULD FUUK YO LADY B4 I DO
"AGAIN"
HAHAHA :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## eric ramos

:guns: ha ha ha fuck ur self with casper


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

Q-VO LOCOS


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 16 2007, 06:40 PM~8803763
> *:guns: ha ha ha fuck ur self with casper
> *


NA U MEAN FUK YOURSELF WIT MY LUM LUMS
:0 :0 :0 
HAHAHHA


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 16 2007, 06:41 PM~8803768
> *Q-VO LOCOS
> *


 :cheesy: :wave: que rollo guey









and u leave lumlums away from this u basterd :angry:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 16 2007, 06:43 PM~8803797
> *:cheesy: :wave: que rollo guey
> and u leave lumlums away from this u basterd :angry:
> *


HAHA SO STOP TALKN SHIT B4 I GET EVEN MORE SEXUALL WIT HER
LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 16 2007, 08:41 PM~8803768
> *Q-VO LOCOS
> *


sup homie


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: yea rite :ugh: :rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 16 2007, 08:41 PM~8803768
> *Q-VO LOCOS
> *


sup homie


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 16 2007, 06:50 PM~8803867
> *:rofl: yea rite :ugh: :rofl:
> *


HAAH U SURE
LOL
J/P
IMA BANG HER EYES OUT
LOL
TILL SHE LOKS LIKE THIS
I STIK IT IN HER ASS
SHE LOOK LIKE THIS
:uh: 
THEN I STIK IT IN HER FARTHER AN
SHE LOOK LIKE THIS
:around: 
THEN I
BAG HER SO HARD SHE LOK LIKE THIS
 
THEN I FINISH THE DEED AND WE END UP ON THE MUARRY SHOW 
AND SHE LOK LIKE THIS
hno: :


----------



## eric ramos

??????


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 16 2007, 06:58 PM~8803937
> *??????
> *


HAAH
EASIER WORDS FOR U
I 
STUK
IT
IN
HER
VAGINA!!!


----------



## eric ramos

:werd:


----------



## 817Lowrider

PICS


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Sep 15 2007, 08:30 PM~8799066
> *SO WHOS COMING DOWN NEXT WEEKEND TO VENTURA?
> *


i need info...im going sat in the moring... :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

i need an address...asap..


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 16 2007, 08:30 PM~8804611
> *i need an address...asap..
> *


 September 22, 2007--Ventura, CA--Fresh Mex Events presents The Ultimate Car/CycleFest at the Ventura County Fairgrounds. Indoor/outdoor event. Lowriders, imports, classics, bikes, motorcycles. Hop/car dance competition for cash. Live entertainment featuring Pitbull in concert. Move-in for vehicles Friday 4pm to 9pm, Saturday day of show 5am to 10am. Registration forms can be downloaded at www.freshmexco.com. Vendor space avail. For more info (805)896-0721 or (805)982-0972.


----------



## eric ramos

fuck fuck


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 17 2007, 03:44 PM~8810804
> *fuck fuck
> *


SHIT SHIT


----------



## eric ramos

yes yes :yes:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Sep 16 2007, 10:52 PM~8805451
> *September 22, 2007--Ventura, CA--Fresh Mex Events presents The Ultimate Car/CycleFest at the Ventura County Fairgrounds. Indoor/outdoor event. Lowriders, imports, classics, bikes, motorcycles. Hop/car dance competition for cash. Live entertainment featuring Pitbull in concert. Move-in for vehicles Friday 4pm to 9pm, Saturday day of show 5am to 10am. Registration forms can be downloaded at www.freshmexco.com. Vendor space avail. For more info (805)896-0721 or (805)982-0972.
> *


wheres the address dumbass :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

en tu culo


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 17 2007, 05:34 PM~8811101
> *en tu culo
> *


SAY THAT AGAIN AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Aug 31 2007, 12:35 AM~8683904
> *Art it is vital that you come and pick up the shirts and give me the money and also pay the setup fee for the making of the shirts to the VP of the CC
> *


HEY PM ME WHEN YOUR GOING TO BE HOME THIS WEEK......IM GOING THIS WEEK ASAP FOR THE SHIRTS AND ERICA AND OMARS PARTS......ASAP


----------



## speedy187

sup art sup thee artistics shit erica is going to piss on him self when he reads this :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

x2


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 17 2007, 06:26 PM~8811418
> *x505
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 17 2007, 04:19 PM~8811024
> *wheres the address dumbass :angry:
> *


fuk u art u the pres
find out
look on a map 
its the fair grounds
aint that hard to find :uh:
call or somethin
i dotn have an addy of it


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Sep 17 2007, 10:33 PM~8813582
> *fuk u art u the pres
> find out
> look on a map
> its the fair grounds
> aint that hard to find :uh:
> call or somethin
> i dotn have an addy of it
> *


 :angry:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 17 2007, 09:38 PM~8813626
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Sep 17 2007, 09:39 PM~8813640
> *
> *


kall casper 
yo lady he should knoe


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Sep 17 2007, 10:43 PM~8813669
> *kall casper
> yo lady he should knoe
> *


nahh cuz he told me your on his nuts right now....


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 17 2007, 09:53 PM~8813762
> *nahh cuz he told me your on his nuts right now....
> *


fuk u
u the 1 jakin off to him on da phone
fukin ****


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Sep 17 2007, 10:54 PM~8813766
> *fuk u
> so what that i love to suck on his pickel
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Lil Spanks

*Whoever's going this sat......Try to get indoors with all the bikes..there letting whatever car's,bike's Ect. go indoor's but space will fill up but if you get indoors, Save me a spot.....[/B]*


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 17 2007, 10:41 PM~8814078
> *Whoever's going this sat......Try to get indoors with all the bikes..there letting whatever car's,bike's Ect. go indoor's but space will fill up but if you get indoors, Save me a spot.....[/B]
> *


*
ima try im go on sat
to reserve*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Sep 18 2007, 12:24 AM~8814275
> *ima try im go on sat
> to reserve
> *


  what time im leaving like around 330


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 17 2007, 11:25 PM~8814279
> * what time im leaving like around 330
> *


well ima try and go early as posible
so i can get us a good spott
ima see if i can go on fri
so we can get an even better spott
or if not ima go as soon as the doors open on sat morini
like 5 am


----------



## somerstyle




----------



## GrimReaper

pix from the show these is wat we rolled up wit


----------



## GrimReaper

wat yall fools think


----------



## eric ramos

bunch of **** who havent send my parts


----------



## eric ramos

asaaaaaaaapppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp :worship: i love u arttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## 817Lowrider

supppppppp


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@Sep 18 2007, 02:02 AM~8814571
> *I LIKE GETTING MY SHHH......PUSHED IN
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 17 2007, 11:25 PM~8814279
> * what time im leaving like around 330
> *


FUCK THATS FUCKING EARLY BUT I GUESS ILL TRY TO MAKE IT THER EARLY 2....IF I WAKE UP...... :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

i finally have internet at home. jor those who haven't seen my bike here she is
























11 years old and still rackin up on the trophies!!!


----------



## GrimReaper

bike looks real og n clean homie




i will b havein a photo shoot wit the dayly news 2day


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Sep 18 2007, 06:06 AM~8814985
> *wat yall fools think
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 18 2007, 11:03 PM~8821178
> *i finally have internet at home. jor those who haven't seen my bike here she is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 years old and still rackin up on the trophies!!!
> *


looking hella pimp. LMK if its for sale.LOL


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 18 2007, 09:03 PM~8821178
> *i finally have internet at home. jor those who haven't seen my bike here she is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 years old and still rackin up on the trophies!!!
> *


damn og clean homie damn 11 years n still in great shape n kikin ass in takin names props MIke


----------



## Lil Spanks

*i anit going to pay 30 bucks for this crap....*
SORRY FOR THE DELAY, JUST GOT THEM TONITE!!!!!
Bike Judging Classes & Criteria
1St & 2nd Place


20” & over Lowrider - 2 Wheel
Street Mild Full Custom

16” & under Lowrider - 2 Wheel
Street Mild Full Custom

3 Wheel Lowrider - Open Class Trikes
Street Mild Full Custom




Criteria & Scoring: 
Street - Original or as close to original, refurbished to like new. (5 points) Flawless paint, chrome, tires, seat, grips and clean mechanical systems. (5 points) Total Possible Points (10).

Mild - Slight Modifications (No cutting of frame or adjustable air/electric suspension) changed out seats, tires handle bars, tires & wheels. Total points possible (5 points). Mild custom paint/two tones/pin striping, no murals, flakes or candies ( 5 points). Flawless paint, chrome, tires, seat, grips and clean mechanical systems (50 points). Total Possible Points (15).

Full Custom – Frame alterations/cutting/welded or bolted add-ons, adjustable air/electric suspensions (5 points), audio system & installation (2 points), custom paint, candies, flakes, murals (5 points). Flawless chrome, tires, seat, grips and clean mechanical systems (5 points). Total Possible Points


----------



## 817Lowrider

DAMN HOMIE


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 19 2007, 05:24 PM~8827322
> *i anit going to pay 30 bucks for this crap....
> SORRY FOR THE DELAY, JUST GOT THEM TONITE!!!!!
> Bike Judging Classes & Criteria
> 1St & 2nd Place
> 20” & over Lowrider - 2 Wheel
> Street Mild Full Custom
> 
> 16” & under Lowrider - 2 Wheel
> Street Mild Full Custom
> 
> 3 Wheel Lowrider - Open Class Trikes
> Street Mild Full Custom
> Criteria & Scoring:
> Street - Original or as close to original, refurbished to like new. (5 points) Flawless paint, chrome, tires, seat, grips and clean mechanical systems. (5 points) Total Possible Points (10).
> 
> Mild - Slight Modifications (No cutting of frame or adjustable air/electric suspension) changed out seats, tires handle bars, tires & wheels. Total points possible (5 points). Mild custom paint/two tones/pin striping, no murals, flakes or candies ( 5 points). Flawless paint, chrome, tires, seat, grips and clean mechanical systems (50 points). Total Possible Points (15).
> 
> Full Custom – Frame alterations/cutting/welded or bolted add-ons, adjustable air/electric suspensions (5 points), audio system & installation (2 points), custom paint, candies, flakes, murals (5 points). Flawless chrome, tires, seat, grips and clean mechanical systems (5 points). Total Possible Points
> *


THATS SOME FUCKED UP CLASSES THEY HAVE


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 19 2007, 08:24 PM~8827322
> *i anit going to pay 30 bucks for this crap....
> SORRY FOR THE DELAY, JUST GOT THEM TONITE!!!!!
> Bike Judging Classes & Criteria
> 1St & 2nd Place
> 20” & over Lowrider - 2 Wheel
> Street Mild Full Custom
> 
> 16” & under Lowrider - 2 Wheel
> Street Mild Full Custom
> 
> 3 Wheel Lowrider - Open Class Trikes
> Street Mild Full Custom
> Criteria & Scoring:
> Street - Original or as close to original, refurbished to like new. (5 points) Flawless paint, chrome, tires, seat, grips and clean mechanical systems. (5 points) Total Possible Points (10).
> 
> Mild - Slight Modifications (No cutting of frame or adjustable air/electric suspension) changed out seats, tires handle bars, tires & wheels. Total points possible (5 points). Mild custom paint/two tones/pin striping, no murals, flakes or candies ( 5 points). Flawless paint, chrome, tires, seat, grips and clean mechanical systems (50 points). Total Possible Points (15).
> 
> Full Custom – Frame alterations/cutting/welded or bolted add-ons, adjustable air/electric suspensions (5 points), audio system & installation (2 points), custom paint, candies, flakes, murals (5 points). Flawless chrome, tires, seat, grips and clean mechanical systems (5 points). Total Possible Points
> *


IS THAT 4 VEGAS


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 18 2007, 09:03 PM~8821178
> *i finally have internet at home. jor those who haven't seen my bike here she is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 years old and still rackin up on the trophies!!!
> *


a bike thats needs to be seen personaly


----------



## eric ramos

really?


----------



## 817Lowrider

MAN


----------



## eric ramos

x2


----------



## show-bound

all ya do is talk chit! if yal spent half the time working than flapping, might get some chit done!! grown as men and young men talking chit all fucking day! 

i tried to catch up on ten pages of talking chit...lmao!

post some bitches here and there!! :cheesy:


----------



## the bone collector

..............How many members are gonna be at Vegas? and is Angel bringing the big tent?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 18 2007, 11:03 PM~8821178
> *i finally have internet at home. jor those who haven't seen my bike here she is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 years old and still rackin up on the trophies!!!
> *


nice


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 20 2007, 10:30 PM~8837034
> *all ya do is talk chit! if yal spent half the time working than flapping, might get some chit done!!  grown as men and young men talking chit all fucking day!
> 
> i  tried to catch up on ten pages of talking chit...lmao!
> 
> post some bitches here and there!! :cheesy:
> *


You know how we do.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Sep 21 2007, 06:02 AM~8838821
> *  ..............How many  members are  gonna be at Vegas? and is Angel bringing the big tent?
> *


im going and i dont who elses


----------



## eric ramos

mmmmmmmme u fuken retared mofo
send my parts already shittttttttt


----------



## Lil Spanks

BICTH ASSSS NICCKA


----------



## eric ramos

this weekend are u going 4 my parts n wat did **** say?


----------



## tequila sunrise

thanks for the comments fellas!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

victor go pick up my parts. THEE ARTISTICS 4 LIFE


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 21 2007, 03:20 PM~8842716
> *mmmmmmmme u fuken retared mofo
> send my parts already shittttttttt
> *


----------



## GrimReaper

sup fools been a wile i aint post wats crackin


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 22 2007, 05:22 AM~8846225
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL


----------



## eric ramos

badasss man


----------



## somerstyle

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 22 2007, 05:00 PM~8848588
> *badasss man
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

a foos u foos didnt role up to car show or was it canceled


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 805 BABY.GOR13_@Sep 23 2007, 11:26 AM~8852082
> *a foos u foos didnt role up to car show or was it canceled
> *


We went...We took 4 bikes


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by 805 BABY.GOR13_@Sep 23 2007, 10:26 AM~8852082
> *a foos u foos didnt role up to car show or was it canceled
> *


yea we showed 4 bikes


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: LILHOBBZ805, LOWRIDING 805 JR
did u go wit casper to azusa


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

NAH I WAS 2 LAZY 2 GET UP


----------



## Prieto520

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 5 2006, 08:23 PM~5187509
> *:biggrin:
> *


 those are some nice bikes.


----------



## eric ramos

las nalgas paradas de artie ha


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

did u foos get any trophies any 1st place or what


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by 805 BABY.GOR13_@Sep 23 2007, 05:49 PM~8854445
> *did u foos get any trophies any 1st place or what
> *


YEA ANDRES GOT 1ST FOR TRIKE


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HEY ERIC WHATS UP? GUESS WHAT ? TODAY WAS THE LATIN PRIDE SHOW AND TWIST OF WINE WAS THERE THINKING HE WAS GOING TO WIN AGAIN BUT GUESS WHAT MY SON TOOK HIM OUT FINALLY OUT OF SEVEN BIKES MY SON TOOK IT. HE WAS PREETY UPSET BUT OH WELL. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

:angry: fuken laggers i could of fuken won


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL

WHOS LAGGING?


----------



## eric ramos

these basterds who dont sent my parts  today was supose to be my first show n fuck up taste of wine ha


----------



## 817Lowrider

There is a frame over here with murals and shit 250. I am gonna pick it up for one of yall. LMK who wants it if casper dont want it


----------



## GrimReaper

get me pixs i might pix it up


----------



## 817Lowrider

cool. Its nice as fuck. If capser dont want it. Its yours


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 23 2007, 09:20 PM~8855950
> *cool. Its nice as fuck. If capser dont want it. Its yours
> *


WTF
WERE WAS I WEN U SAID THAT
U ALWAYS PROMISE ME SHIT AND U DONT KEEP YO WORD
U SAID IWAS GONA GET A FRAME
AND THEN U SAY I WAS GONA GET THAT SEAT IF THE GUY DIDINT CPME TRO


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Sep 23 2007, 11:26 PM~8855992
> *WTF
> WERE WAS I WEN U SAID THAT
> U ALWAYS PROMISE ME SHIT AND U DONT KEEP YO WORD
> U SAID IWAS GONA GET A FRAME
> AND THEN U SAY I WAS GONA GET THAT SEAT IF THE GUY DIDINT CPME TRO
> *


girls frame is yours homie. But this is a custom frame with skirts and tanks muraled striped y mas. Not free


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 23 2007, 09:38 PM~8856095
> *girls frame is yours homie. But this is a custom frame with skirts and tanks muraled striped y mas. Not free
> *


O WELL INSTED OF THE GIRLS FRAME 
WATSUP WIT THAT SEAT :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Sep 23 2007, 11:40 PM~8856117
> *O WELL INSTED OF THE GIRLS FRAME
> WATSUP WIT THAT SEAT :biggrin:
> *


nope


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 23 2007, 09:41 PM~8856122
> *nope
> *


FUKER
10 BUCKS
LOL


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

what kind of seat is zigs couse i got 2 schwinn ones


----------



## eric ramos

cry babysssssssss i almost have my partssssssssssss they in caspers hands 
they almost one they waysssssssssssssss


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 24 2007, 04:43 PM~8860894
> *cry babysssssssss i almost have my partssssssssssss they in caspers hands
> they almost one they waysssssssssssssss
> *


fuckin cry baby......*jaun post pics *


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 23 2007, 08:56 PM~8855788
> *There is a frame over here with murals and shit 250. I am gonna pick it up for one of yall. LMK who wants it if casper dont want it
> *


pics


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RECKLESS RAUL_@Sep 23 2007, 07:27 PM~8855070
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: HEY ERIC WHATS UP? GUESS WHAT ? TODAY WAS THE LATIN PRIDE SHOW AND TWIST OF WINE WAS THERE THINKING HE WAS GOING TO WIN AGAIN BUT GUESS WHAT MY SON TOOK HIM OUT FINALLY OUT OF SEVEN BIKES MY SON TOOK IT. HE WAS PREETY UPSET BUT OH WELL. :biggrin:
> *


Pics?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 24 2007, 06:07 PM~8861485
> *Pics?
> *


shouldnt you be working :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

Whoever wants to party in vegas..let me know, i got the info about a party were invited to.........


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

art wen can u brong m,y trike kit and fix my moms stero


----------



## Lil Spanks

when silvis gets married


----------



## eric ramos

ur moms sterio?
wtf?
is tha a metaphor for sex ur mom up?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Sep 24 2007, 06:35 PM~8861249-->
> 
> 
> 
> fuckin cry baby......*jaun post pics *
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BABOSO HYDROS_@Sep 24 2007, 07:04 PM~8861462
> *pics
> *


Soon. They closed today. Ima put money down on it for yall.


----------



## 817Lowrider

It is candy root beer with murals . I reserved it for yall. remember 1st with cash gets it.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## GrimReaper

wat kind or murals


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Sep 24 2007, 09:54 PM~8862859
> *wat kind or murals
> *


a yellow rose underneeth. brown pride shit I think. pics tomorrow.


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 24 2007, 10:56 PM~8862883
> *a yellow rose underneeth. brown pride shit I think. pics tomorrow.
> *


kool after i c the pixs ill let u no


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Sep 24 2007, 09:58 PM~8862899
> *kool after i c the pixs ill let u no
> *


Its not gonna be cheap to ship either. Im shipp like next day to who ever wants it with insurance.


----------



## Lil Spanks

Pix or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 24 2007, 11:00 PM~8862921
> *Its not gonna be cheap to ship either. Im shipp like next day to who ever wants it with insurance.
> *


ok


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Sep 24 2007, 07:54 PM~8862859
> *wat kind or murals
> *


we wanna c pics u fukin fuker
stop takin pics oyo self and take a picof the bike :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 24 2007, 05:15 PM~8861559
> *Whoever wants to party in vegas..let me know, i got the info about a party were invited to.........
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

las nalgas


----------



## sick six

WHATS UP ARTISTICS.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 24 2007, 10:00 PM~8862921
> *Its not gonna be cheap to ship either. Im shipp like next day to who ever wants it with insurance.
> *


someones bike is being molded!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 25 2007, 04:28 PM~8868017
> *someones bike is being molded!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 25 2007, 02:28 PM~8868017
> *someones bike is being molded!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Shop is closed do to personal reasons from the owner. Sorry guys. I will take pics tomorrow.


----------



## eric ramos

wat???????
for reals
u like sexual chocolate?


----------



## Prieto520

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 5 2006, 08:36 PM~5187604
> *:worship: THIS IS MY BIKE
> *


nice trike i got a 16 inch bike


----------



## GrimReaper

im out 4 the night one


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Sep 25 2007, 07:33 PM~8870113
> *im out 4 the night one
> *


----------



## sic713

pok?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 25 2007, 09:58 PM~8871345
> *pok?
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## sic713

haha!
im bored, thats all.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 25 2007, 10:08 PM~8871399
> *haha!
> im bored, thats all.
> *


haha
wel go jump rope or redo sicdville for the 50 gagliiionth time :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

boring
ass shit


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 25 2007, 01:23 AM~8864821
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


  me and you


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 25 2007, 06:24 PM~8868827
> *Shop is closed do to personal reasons from the owner. Sorry guys. I will take pics tomorrow.
> *


still waiting. I got a show this weekend. sup with a shirt?


----------



## 817Lowrider

9/30 (SUN)
3rd Annual Showdown by the River Car Show Estrella C.C. Waco, TX (Waco Convention Center) HALF Contact Ramon @ 254.498.0146 or visit myspace.com/estrellacarclub


----------



## 817Lowrider

did one of yall lil **** just call me.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Sep 26 2007, 09:58 AM~8873720
> *haha
> wel go  jump rope or redo sicdville for the 50 gagliiionth time :biggrin:
> *


ill go jump rope with ya moms and make her wet sand my frame in my boxers..


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 26 2007, 07:51 PM~8877429
> *ill go jump rope with ma moms and make her wet sand my frame in my boxers..
> *


wtf dude
your sick homeboy :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Sep 26 2007, 08:08 PM~8877532
> *wtf dude
> your sick homeboy :biggrin:
> *


where u think the name comes from.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 26 2007, 08:12 PM~8877559
> *where u think the name comes from.
> *


hahahaa if u say so
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

SUCK DICK FERGY


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:0


> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 26 2007, 08:50 PM~8877845
> *SUCK DICK FERGY
> *


okey
but i didnt knoe yo lady had a dik
oooops
srry :0 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

camletoe bitchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup joe toes


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 27 2007, 02:33 PM~8882783
> *sup joe toes
> *


SUP
GREEN GO!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## GrimReaper

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Sep 27 2007, 09:26 PM~8885150
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

hoe nigas


----------



## mortalkombat2

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

HOWDY POO-TOES!!!


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 27 2007, 09:05 PM~8885431
> *HOWDY POO-TOES!!!
> *


QUE PASA
I HEARD U GOT
FREE WHOLE LESS IN YO COOL LOW
:biggrin: :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Sep 27 2007, 09:54 PM~8885336
> *    :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Fagets


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 28 2007, 02:53 PM~8890327
> *I love Fagets
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

Casper went crazy :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

Eric's lady ofcoruse


----------



## Lil Spanks

Eric WTF are u doing????


----------



## Lil Spanks

I love White bicthes


----------



## GrimReaper

u crazy art ur a fukin ***


----------



## eric ramos

eric 
needs
parts
now
vegas
1 week away
loves panda sex


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 28 2007, 09:02 PM~8892325
> *eric
> needs
> cock now
> *


 :barf:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 28 2007, 08:02 PM~8892325
> *eric
> needs
> parts
> now
> vegas
> 1 week away
> loves panda sex
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 29 2007, 12:11 PM~8894991
> *I can't go to vegas because my boyfriend won't let me
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 29 2007, 11:14 AM~8895001
> *SPANK ME DR.
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos

eric
needs
parts
now 
vegas 
2 weeks
away
needs to 
put them on bike
needs 
to kno wtf
is up
with ***** pre reg
i dont want to go just for noting
and not show
so art
stop being a pussy
and anser ur phone
motherufkers


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 29 2007, 06:56 PM~8896798
> *eric
> stop
> being
> a
> little
> bicth
> and
> wait
> *


 :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Sep 27 2007, 09:24 PM~8885623
> *QUE PASA
> I HEARD U GOT
> FREE WHOLE LESS IN YO COOL LOW
> :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
pinche joe's toes... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

vegas is one week away isnt it?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 29 2007, 07:14 PM~8896874
> *vegas is one week away isnt it?
> *


NEXT WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

fuck 
u all
no one helps 
me
no one responces
damn it
1 week away 
i should have my shit already 
fuck


----------



## Lil Spanks

I THOUGHT CASPER HAS YOUR SHIT????


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 29 2007, 06:18 PM~8896897
> *NEXT WEEK :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## eric ramos

sure dose
he wants tos show with it today or tommorw or some bs 
i fucken need them to fit them on omars bike 
he still needs the hardware for his fork
i told casper i dont want to be doing last minute shit in vegas
so that basterd
better send them like rite now ritenow
and roger owes me 50 fucken dollars u basterd


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Eric, we will all be there to touch up the bike sunday morning so dont worry. Everythings going to be ok.


----------



## Lil Spanks

CALL CASPER THAN TELL HIM SEND YOUR SHIT


----------



## 817Lowrider

I have some oatmeal cookies


----------



## eric ramos

he no anser
he already tried parts on his bike
he said wims engraving sucks that pissed me off
then the plating gots spots its not fuken flawless another piss of
the mirros at home depot were sold out another piss of 
we need to put omars bike together and the set up 2
damn it


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 29 2007, 06:38 PM~8896984
> *I have some oatmeal cookies
> *


It does not snow in July.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 29 2007, 08:43 PM~8897003
> *It does not snow in July.
> *


Well I have cookies


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 29 2007, 07:38 PM~8896984
> *I have some oatmeal cookies
> *


OOO CAN I HAVE SOME???


----------



## eric ramos

no shirt
roger owes me 50buks
i love u art
n panda sex


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 29 2007, 07:43 PM~8897003
> *It does not snow in July.
> *


OK YOUR DRUNK


----------



## Lil Spanks

FROM TODAY AT ELITE'S PINIC


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## eric ramos

u bought the donk m & m bike?


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## GrimReaper

DONT LET THE BIKE GET RAN OVER 2 ART


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Sep 29 2007, 09:47 PM~8897497
> *DONT LET THE BIKE GET RAN OVER 2 ART
> *


  :loco:


----------



## eric ramos

im going loco nigasddssssss


----------



## 817Lowrider

JUST GOT WORD FOR ALL YOU BITCHS.
Sam (Showbound) took 1st place mild. already homie!!!!!!!1


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

watever happen to those pics u was gonna post up


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Sep 30 2007, 07:32 PM~8902399
> *watever happen to those pics u was gonna post up
> *


of what
3


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 30 2007, 05:32 PM~8902401
> *of what
> 3
> *


idk the gurls frame


----------



## 817Lowrider

no the boys frame. with the murals and shit.

The dude shop has not opened up yet.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 30 2007, 05:37 PM~8902432
> *no the boys frame. with the murals and shit.
> 
> The dude shop has not opened up yet.
> *


oh koo....


----------



## GrimReaper

my grandfather gave me a 70 impala custom or the 65 impala idk wat i want :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

wats up with the bikes


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 30 2007, 09:42 PM~8904119
> *wats up with the bikes
> *


foo
watup
i seen yo part6s
lookin nice foo


----------



## eric ramos

casper needs to ship them asap like over nite tommorw
thanks bitch i knew u was going to like them i paid a grip for them ha


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 1 2007, 12:42 AM~8904119
> *wats up with the bikes
> *


the blue bike will just b repainted n the missin sq twisted parts n thats it i might do a 16in later on


----------



## tequila sunrise

oh my!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

those girls were torture, wish i was single again


----------



## show-bound

My boys bike took "1st place mild" in San Angelo!! :cheesy: 

should have pics later today to post!


----------



## Lil Spanks

Damm mike's a player  And sam congrates on the win....yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

4 More day people.........


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 1 2007, 11:35 AM~8906837
> *Damm mike's a player  And sam congrates on the win....yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :cheesy:
> *



TY
ALL HANDS ON PAID OFF. I WAS REALLY SURPRISED!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 1 2007, 04:10 PM~8908681
> *TY
> ALL HANDS ON PAID OFF.    THE SPD BIKE BEAT OTHER BIKES THAT HAD ALL TWISTED BOUGHT PARTS, AND PLATED! I WAS REALLY SURPRISED!
> *


Pics puto


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 1 2007, 03:19 PM~8908760
> *Pics puto
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Any one interested?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 1 2007, 06:34 PM~8910564
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any one interested?
> *


how much for 1 of them frames


----------



## 817Lowrider

not the frames the rims fool.


----------



## GrimReaper

10shiped


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Oct 1 2007, 08:55 PM~8910711
> *10shiped
> *


baahh


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 1 2007, 08:59 PM~8910756
> *baahh
> *


THOSE WOULD LOOK HARD ON SKYS BIKE!!! PWDER COAT/PLATED THEM!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 1 2007, 09:59 PM~8910756
> *baahh
> *


15shiped n a cookie


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Oct 1 2007, 09:15 PM~8910889
> *15shiped n a cookie
> *


oatmeal?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 1 2007, 09:07 PM~8910816
> *THOSE WOULD LOOK HARD ON SKYS BIKE!!! PWDER COAT/PLATED THEM!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


PICS FOOL


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 1 2007, 10:20 PM~8910962
> *oatmeal?
> *


yup


----------



## eric ramos

those rims have potential if they aluminum or metal


----------



## show-bound




----------



## show-bound




----------



## show-bound




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 1 2007, 06:34 PM~8910564
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any one interested?
> *


they dont even match?


----------



## show-bound




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 2 2007, 12:06 AM~8912713
> *they dont even match?
> *


cut out the middle part on the ones on the right, and squeeze them in they will.. :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Juan should just recycle them. There aluminum right?


----------



## show-bound




----------



## show-bound




----------



## show-bound




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 2 2007, 12:13 AM~8912759
> *Juan should just recycle them. There aluminum right?
> *


lol...

nothing a cutting tool wont fix! they salvagable....


----------



## eric ramos

damn that bike needs bad ass parts man 
the parts dont flow with it u kno like its like an old person holdnin a 20 year old back ha


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 2 2007, 08:09 AM~8914156
> *damn  that bike needs bad ass parts man
> the parts dont flow with it u kno like its like an old person holdnin a 20 year old back ha
> *


the compliments where flowing that is was clean and simple and not over whelmed with bought parts....

chopped up!!it stood out from the rest! i think you guys are just used to all the twisted chit cuase that all you see in the catalogs..


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 2 2007, 12:16 AM~8912794
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## eric ramos

ey sam wats up with them shirts?
i aint got one yo ha


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

watup familia
a grim i jus found iggys brother
lol
jus gotem yesturday


----------



## eric ramos

tats not an iguana or is it?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

i think
its and iguana or a something dragon
i fgor got wat they told me
lol :biggrin: 
but it looks ike it has spiky hair like me
lol
names bob :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

bob the spiky headed lisard?
werd?
:werd: 
nice fo 
i got a turtle make bob into shit


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 2 2007, 05:34 PM~8918563
> *bob the spiky headed lisard?
> werd?
> :werd:
> nice fo
> i got a turtle make bob into shit
> *


HAHA
STFU :biggrin: :0


----------



## GrimReaper

this thats a bearded dragon 
how much u paided


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Oct 2 2007, 07:36 PM~8919411
> *this thats a bearded dragon
> how much u paided
> *


i didint pay shit
lol
free
y how much they worth


----------



## GrimReaper

babys r like 100 0ver hear


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Oct 2 2007, 05:02 PM~8918373
> *watup familia
> a grim i jus found iggys brother
> lol
> jus gotem yesturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


arent those illegal

didnt those come out in a movie


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Oct 2 2007, 09:06 PM~8920111
> *babys r like 100 0ver hear
> *


damn

and babsos i dont knoe
i think the person i got it off got it in a pet shop


----------



## Lil Spanks

:loco:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 2 2007, 10:05 PM~8920571
> *:loco:
> *


watup art


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Oct 2 2007, 11:41 PM~8920903
> *watup art
> *


u better be ready for vegas..we already got ur pre reg :angry:


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Oct 3 2007, 01:16 PM~8919705
> *i didint pay shit
> lol
> free
> y how much they worth
> *


yeah thats a bearded dragon.
theyre out the bush everyone here.
i had a group of them living in a group of trees across the road of my house.
big fuck off ones like 45cms or more


----------



## GrimReaper

i got my mother fuking phython


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Oct 3 2007, 08:59 PM~8922026
> *i got my mother fuking phython
> *


cool, i was thinking of getting one but cant afford it at the moment with this new bike and needing a car  lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

Anybody???????....Vegas????????? Ferige????????.....Eric????????


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 3 2007, 09:32 AM~8923322
> *Anybody???????....Vegas????????? Ferige????????.....Eric????????
> *


bike almost done
im workin my ass off for the deadline  
if not we fixin up caspers bike wit my parts
we takin somethin
and we gettin the mioney for the gas and shit


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 3 2007, 09:32 AM~8923322
> *Anybody???????....Vegas????????? Ferige????????.....Eric????????
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Oct 3 2007, 01:38 PM~8924763
> *bike almost done
> im workin my ass off for the deadline
> if not we fixin up caspers bike wit my parts
> we takin somethin
> and we gettin the mioney for the gas and shit
> *


u better cuz he paid for your entry


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 3 2007, 12:32 PM~8923322
> *Anybody???????....Vegas????????? Ferige????????.....Eric????????
> *


im down



























































if u pay 4 me 2 go over there :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 3 2007, 02:03 PM~8925319
> *u better cuz he paid for your entry
> *


who did casper


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Oct 3 2007, 03:56 PM~8925791
> *who did casper
> *


lol now thats funny....no **** did


----------



## eric ramos

eric and omar new mexico going to las vegas nevada u hoe


----------



## 817Lowrider

OH SNAPPP


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 3 2007, 03:45 PM~8926133
> *eric and omar new mexico going to las vegas nevada u hoe
> *


see u their btch


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Oct 3 2007, 05:18 PM~8926646
> *see u their btch
> *


sup angle :biggrin: :cheesy:  ..............................zigs tip over erics bike for me :biggrin: :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

*Well see you guys over there and cant wait to get eric drunk like a muthua....oh i mean lucy Were going to party it up for my birthday weekend snicthezzz. We are leave friday at 3 in the moring so ill see u up there*


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Oct 3 2007, 10:31 PM~8928724
> *sup angle :biggrin:  :cheesy:   ..............................zigs tip over erics bike for me :biggrin:  :0
> *


ok


----------



## 817Lowrider

Flay twisted forks any one


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 4 2007, 07:02 PM~8934039
> *im sooo gay
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

GOOD LUCK IN VEGAS, HOW MANY PPL DECIDE TO GO, HEY ERIC DID U EVER GET UR PARTS, ZIGS HOW MANY BIKES U TAKING DOWN TERE


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Oct 5 2007, 12:12 PM~8938208
> *GOOD LUCK IN VEGAS, HOW MANY PPL DECIDE TO GO, HEY ERIC DID U EVER GET UR PARTS, ZIGS HOW MANY BIKES U TAKING DOWN TERE
> *


good luck in vega putos!!


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 5 2007, 10:43 AM~8938325
> *good luck in vega putos!!
> *


  hey u didnt want the light


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Oct 5 2007, 12:44 PM~8938329
> *  hey u didnt want the light
> *


to much...lol :cheesy: i like hook ups!!!


----------



## show-bound

found pics of the other side


----------



## 817Lowrider

with the crazy ass sprocket!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

I got a plain sprocket(no design that would look good painted on the bike. one


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 5 2007, 04:07 PM~8939462
> *I got a plain sprocket(no design that would look good painted on the bike.  one
> *


you dont like the ne it gots?

thinking of putting a 16 in one on ther behind it, make it little mor fuller!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Its cool. just another option I got


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 4 2007, 10:23 PM~8935293
> *:yes:
> *


FAGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## show-bound

la quinta in odessa is what im fixing to reserve tonight! 
55 dollars at hotels.com 

call me tonight!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 5 2007, 04:15 PM~8939514
> *la quinta in odessa is what im fixing to reserve tonight!
> 55 dollars at hotels.com
> 
> call me tonight!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

good luck guys. have fun


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 6 2007, 09:58 AM~8943364
> *good luck guys. have fun
> *


im leavin todey foolio
cant wait


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Oct 6 2007, 11:58 AM~8943366
> *im leavin todey foolio
> cant wait
> *


already


----------



## show-bound

ttt for VEGAS!!!


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

*fuk todey was the shittiest day ever
we had everything ready my sis was gona drive us and caspers cuz was out bakup to go to vegas
and tghen my sis bicthes out so we call his cuz and she bitches out too 
this all happens at the last min
so we were gona go wit junior and it turns out he dot have a car
so we are fuked
and we tried takin a bus biut its like 250 for round trip
and train is like 300
so fuk no veags for us this yr
fuk i hate this so fukin **much* :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

bitchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh sucksssssssssssssssss


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 7 2007, 01:32 AM~8946364
> *bitchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh sucksssssssssssssssss
> *


tell me about it
its like they all caled eachother and said fukem lets not go :angry:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

well familia ima knok out
fukin tired of this crap
ben a bad day
see u 2marow
laterz


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Oct 7 2007, 03:38 AM~8946372
> *well familia ima knok out
> fukin tired of this crap
> ben a bad day
> see u 2marow
> laterz
> *


mannnnn. went to the club got fucked upppppp. mannnnnnn


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 7 2007, 10:25 AM~8947083
> *mannnnn. went to the club got fucked upppppp. mannnnnnn
> *


hahha


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Oct 7 2007, 12:26 PM~8947088
> *hahha
> *


bitches bitches bitches


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 7 2007, 10:40 AM~8947134
> *bitches bitches bitches
> *


and more bitches


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Oct 7 2007, 02:51 PM~8947423
> *and more bitches
> *


adn then some more


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Oct 7 2007, 12:42 PM~8947599
> *adn then some more
> *


AND THEY MULTIPLY


----------



## RidinLowBC

And they keep on coming :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

POST THE PICTURES ALREADY!


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Oct 7 2007, 11:32 PM~8949577
> *AND THEY MULTIPLY
> *


then they keep cumin all over juan


----------



## eric ramos

hoe ass motherfukers 
omar got 2nd mild trike yo
thats for the club putos
art ur a werid fuker
ill win next year that bike was blah ha 
pics wen i get home this stuipd computer dontl et me get pics on it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 8 2007, 03:15 PM~8953359
> *hoe ass motherfukers
> omar got 2nd mild trike yo
> thats for the club putos
> art ur a werid fuker
> ill win next year that bike was blah ha
> pics wen i get home this stuipd computer dontl et me get pics on it
> *


----------



## show-bound

POST THE PICS PUTOS!!!


----------



## eric ramos

u kno it
that majestics bike got me on murals and uplstery n display but fuck it it was a bad ass fuken show next year will be a differnt storry perhaps


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 8 2007, 03:44 PM~8953534
> *u kno it
> that majestics bike got me on murals and uplstery n display but fuck it it was a bad ass fuken show next year will be a differnt storry perhaps
> *


SEND IT OVER CHERE TO GET THEM MURALS DONE!! LET YOU DECIDE AFTER JUANS PURO RAZA...

I MEAN DEEP DUDO,....MEANT DEEP BROWN


----------



## eric ramos

:nono: alberto herera or fredy alfaro will do my murals no one alse


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 8 2007, 03:46 PM~8953549
> *:nono: alberto herera or fredy alfaro will do my murals no one alse
> *


YOU WILL CHANGE YOUR MIND..HEHEHEHEE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 8 2007, 03:45 PM~8953543
> *SEND IT OVER CHERE TO GET THEM MURALS DONE!! LET YOU DECIDE AFTER JUANS PURO RAZA...
> 
> I MEAN DEEP DUDO,....MEANT DEEP BROWN
> *


Fuck you shit here :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

ey sam we need shirtssss
i onlys howed with a so cal shirt ha
we need them nm shirts


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 8 2007, 03:47 PM~8953552
> *Fuck you shit here :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
SEEN YOU ON...HAD TO DO IT....LMAO

IM FULL OF BONDO DUST...THESE VEGAS PICS MAKING BE TAKE TOMANY BREAKS! :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

odessa the 18th puttos 
wats the due day on pre reg?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 8 2007, 03:48 PM~8953562
> *ey sam we need shirtssss
> i onlys howed with a so cal shirt ha
> we need them nm shirts
> *


DAMN AND I WAS GONNA CRACK ON HOW DID YOU LOOK IN A SO CAL TEE....LOL

IF I GET A GREEN LIGHT THEY CAN GET DONE!!! TELL THEM TO SEND ME SICK 1S LOGO!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 8 2007, 03:50 PM~8953580
> *odessa the 18th puttos
> wats the due day on pre reg?
> *


IDK I got the form I am paying today


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 8 2007, 03:50 PM~8953584
> *DAMN AND I WAS GONNA CRACK ON HOW DID YOU LOOK IN A SO CAL TEE....LOL
> 
> IF  I GET A GREEN LIGHT THEY CAN GET DONE!!!  TELL THEM TO SEND ME SICK 1S LOGO!!!!
> *


I already talk to Art he said it was cool.if ya dont believe me call em up


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 8 2007, 03:50 PM~8953580
> *odessa the 18th puttos
> wats the due day on pre reg?
> *


NOVEMBER 1ST!!

35 DOLLARS....JAUN GOTS THE FORM SO POST YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS


----------



## eric ramos

how much is prereg??? odessa
shit
and fuken need myshirts fuker fo realssss how can i rep my chap with a socal shit ha


----------



## eric ramos

juanito my emial
[email protected]


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 8 2007, 03:53 PM~8953599
> *juanito my emial
> [email protected]
> *


email sent


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 8 2007, 03:51 PM~8953590
> *I already talk to Art he said it was cool.if ya dont believe me call em up
> *


GOTS ERICS CHEESE, HIS BEN D IS IN, PAID FOR HIM AND HIS HOMEBOY...

IM GOTS 2 FOR ME AND SKY, <JUST DO 4

JAUN NEED SOME CHEDDA, THAT 20 YOU SENT I CAN PUT ON TWO TEES!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 8 2007, 03:49 PM~8953574
> *:biggrin:
> SEEN YOU ON...HAD TO DO IT....LMAO
> 
> IM FULL OF BONDO DUST...THESE VEGAS PICS MAKING BE TAKE TOMANY BREAKS! :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 PICS!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 8 2007, 03:55 PM~8953611
> *GOTS ERICS CHEESE, HIS BEN D IS IN, PAID FOR HIM AND HIS HOMEBOY...
> 
> IM GOTS 2 FOR ME AND SKY, <JUST DO 4
> 
> JAUN NEED SOME CHEDDA, THAT 20 YOU SENT I CAN PUT ON TWO TEES!
> *


I can send money now how much?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 8 2007, 03:55 PM~8953614
> *:0  :0  :0 PICS!!!!!!!
> *


IM STILL WAITING ON MY NEW CANNON!!!!

I WLL TAKE SHITTY CAM PHN PICS WHEN CHIC SOMES HOME


----------



## eric ramos

ey i paid for mine already didnt i?
wtf?
ha
well nigas im outs 
cus this cafe shit i had to pay to use the net n im out of times so lates putas


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 8 2007, 03:58 PM~8953633
> *ey i paid for mine already didnt i?
> wtf?
> ha
> well nigas im outs
> cus this cafe shit i had to pay to use the net n im out of times so lates putas
> *


YOU SHIRT HAS BEEN IN, WAITING ON WHO EVER ELSE WANTED TO GET THEM THAT DIDNT...


----------



## 817Lowrider

PICS PUTOS


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 8 2007, 10:49 PM~8956458
> *:wave:
> *


  PICS???


----------



## Lil Spanks

Eric has the pics


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 8 2007, 10:59 PM~8956535
> *Eric has the pics
> *


COWBOYS WINNNN


----------



## GrimReaper

my wip


----------



## SAC_TOWN

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 8 2007, 08:59 PM~8956535
> *What happens at my moms house, stays at my moms house.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Oct 8 2007, 11:58 PM~8957044
> *my wip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


throw some d's on it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Oct 8 2007, 09:58 PM~8957044
> *my wip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What about the bike?


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 9 2007, 02:11 PM~8960246
> *What about the bike?
> *


still have the bike just got 2 get it painted n show it how it is 4 a wile till the cars done


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Oct 9 2007, 02:07 PM~8960600
> *still have the bike just got 2 get it painted n show it how it is 4 a wile till the cars done
> *


 :thumbsdown: you suck


----------



## eric ramos

suk allotof cok damn thisi co mp sucksassa


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 9 2007, 08:20 PM~8963555
> *suk allotof cok damn thisi co mp  sucksassa
> *


PICS ESTUPID


----------



## eric ramos

till i get home this thing is 10buks for ike 30mins ;Uh:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 9 2007, 08:25 PM~8963607
> *till i get home this thing is 10buks for ike 30mins ;Uh:
> *


U STILL IN VEGAS????


----------



## eric ramos

yea sucks ass wen ur not 21 but still gammbled on the downlow ha


----------



## 817Lowrider

If Vegas was not so damn far and $$$ I would role.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

*any pics of omars trike
pics pics
pics!!!!*


----------



## mortalkombat2

:happysad:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Oct 9 2007, 08:40 PM~8965101
> *:happysad:
> *


:wave:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Oct 9 2007, 08:47 PM~8965191
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

MÖñÈ¥ ÖVÈR ßÌ†ÇHÈ§


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 10 2007, 12:13 PM~8969412
> *MÖñÈ¥ ÖVÈR ßÌ†ÇHÈ§
> *


UNLESS BITCHES GOT MONEY


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2007, 12:30 PM~8969557
> *UNLESS BITCHES GOT MONEY
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2007, 02:30 PM~8969557
> *UNLESS BITCHES GOT MONEY
> 
> 
> *


I just took that from under MK's avitar. sadly I am not a member of that crew


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

LOOK WAT I PHOTOSHOPPED


----------



## 817Lowrider

your gay


----------



## eric ramos

greetings from some town before the grand canyon with net accsess and still i already rezised pics but this shit dont get photobuket so no pics till tommor wen i get home bitches


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## eric ramos

:rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

funckin ****


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Oct 10 2007, 05:23 PM~8971215
> *
> 
> LOOK WAT I PHOTOSHOPPED
> *


delete the pics you posted of this in every topic


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 10 2007, 08:56 PM~8972442
> *funckin ****
> *


they are


----------



## Drop'em

JUAN i sent you a pm im waiting for a reply


----------



## eric ramos

werd?????? wat kind of pm hsa


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 10 2007, 08:59 PM~8972479
> *JUAN i sent you a pm im waiting for a reply
> *


no pm


----------



## eric ramos

laters bitches i gots to go back the hotel this cafe shit is closin 
laters u hoes


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, mortalkombat2

What up fool. Cut that damn hair!!!!!!!


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 10 2007, 12:13 PM~8969412
> *MÖñÈ¥ ÖVÈR ßÌ†ÇHÈ§
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 10 2007, 07:15 PM~8972566
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: juangotti, mortalkombat2
> 
> What up fool. Cut that damn hair!!!!!!!
> *


fuk man i been told that by everybody


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Oct 10 2007, 08:16 PM~8972577
> *fuk man i been told that by everybody
> *


No don't cut it..bicthes love that shit so they can pull your hair :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Oct 10 2007, 09:16 PM~8972577
> *fuk man i been told that by everybody
> *


Im just fuckin with ya fool. what ever gets them hoes


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 10 2007, 07:18 PM~8972587
> *No don't cut it..bicthes love that shit so they can pull your hair :biggrin:
> *


o trust me she has ha :biggrin:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 10 2007, 07:18 PM~8972592
> *Im just fuckin with ya fool. what ever gets them hoes
> *


Yup im guna try and holla at them hoes cuz the fair is startin on friday and thats bitch central :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Oct 10 2007, 09:23 PM~8972642
> *Yup im guna try and holla at them hoes cuz the fair is startin on friday and thats bitch central  :0
> *


already


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Oct 10 2007, 08:22 PM~8972626
> *o trust me she has ha  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 U perve


----------



## Lil Spanks

3 Members: CHILLY WILLY, juangotti, sick six-----Love boys :roflmao:


----------



## sick six

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 10 2007, 07:25 PM~8972658
> *3 Members: CHILLY WILLY, juangotti, sick six-----Love boys :roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 10 2007, 07:25 PM~8972654
> *:0 U perve
> *


But unfortunatally her ass is out of here ha


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Oct 10 2007, 08:27 PM~8972673
> *:angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 10 2007, 09:30 PM~8972700
> *:0
> *


you coming to Odessa?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Oct 10 2007, 08:27 PM~8972676
> *But unfortunatally her ass is out of here ha
> *


PPPPPPlayer


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 10 2007, 08:30 PM~8972709
> *you coming to Odessa?
> *


Nope, but youll see a cali bike out there, eric and omar are headed out that way


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 10 2007, 09:31 PM~8972727
> *Nope, but youll see a cali bike out there,  eric and omar are headed out that way
> *


Casper talkin out coming out with zigs. I will believe it when I see it :cheesy: :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 10 2007, 08:33 PM~8972746
> *Casper talkin out coming out with zigs. I will believe it when I see it :cheesy:  :0  :0  :0
> *


Shit when pigs fly.....And the cali bike is not from our club


----------



## 817Lowrider

ohhhhh


----------



## mortalkombat2

Hey wen is casper guna show?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Oct 10 2007, 09:37 PM~8972772
> *Hey wen is casper guna show?
> *


shit. when he gets off his ass. you gonna bring your bike any time soon?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Oct 10 2007, 08:37 PM~8972772
> *Hey wen is casper guna show?
> *


*When pigs fly.....*


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 10 2007, 07:38 PM~8972782
> *shit. when he gets off his ass. you gonna bring your bike any time soon?
> *


Bring it wer? Im goin to tha phx show fa sho


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 10 2007, 07:45 PM~8972846
> *When pigs fly.....
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Oct 10 2007, 09:49 PM~8972890
> *Bring it wer? Im goin to tha phx show fa sho
> *


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 10 2007, 07:52 PM~8972914
> *
> *


You goin to phx??


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Oct 10 2007, 08:49 PM~8972890
> *Bring it wer? Im goin to tha phx show fa sho*


You know i'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

fuk u guys


----------



## Lil Spanks

It's true


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 10 2007, 07:59 PM~8972978
> *It's true
> *


yea but fuk u guys pu t every1 on da spot :angry: 
we fukin tried like crazy to geta ride to vegas
and if u dont believe us then fuk it :angry: :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Oct 10 2007, 09:53 PM~8972926
> *You goin to phx??
> *


when is it???


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Oct 10 2007, 10:01 PM~8972991
> *yea but fuk u guys pu t every1 on da spot :angry:
> we fukin tried like crazy to geta ride to vegas
> and if u dont believe us then fuk it :angry:  :angry:
> *


baaaaaaaaaaa.LMAO Dont get but hurt :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 10 2007, 08:03 PM~8973003
> *baaaaaaaaaaa.LMAO Dont get but hurt :biggrin:
> *


wel he gets all buthurt like a girl on her period
then he gets mad wen we tell him shit


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Oct 10 2007, 10:04 PM~8973007
> *wel he gets all buthurt like a girl on her period
> then he gets mad wen we tell him shit
> *


we just fuckin around fool.I talk to casp monday and he said yall coming to Odessa


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 10 2007, 08:05 PM~8973018
> *we just fuckin around fool.I talk to casp monday and he said yall coming to Odessa
> *


i knoe 
but watevers
and yea we are


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Oct 10 2007, 10:05 PM~8973022
> *i knoe
> but watevers
> and yea we are
> *


dont back out hoe. :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 10 2007, 08:07 PM~8973034
> *dont back out hoe. :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


we are goin
casper gettin his liscence soon


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

sup guys


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Oct 10 2007, 10:08 PM~8973045
> *sup guys
> *


chillen and shit


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Oct 10 2007, 09:08 PM~8973045
> *sup guys
> *


Down for AZ again?? :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 10 2007, 08:09 PM~8973055
> *Down for AZ again?? :biggrin:
> *


yea wen is it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: cant wait to get in the back of the car


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Oct 10 2007, 07:56 PM~8972954-->
> 
> 
> 
> You know i'll be there :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2007, 08:01 PM~8972994
> *when is it???
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> um idk first weekend of march usually
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BABOSO HYDROS_@Oct 10 2007, 08:08 PM~8973045
> *sup guys
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:wave:
babycakes :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Oct 10 2007, 09:11 PM~8973076
> *yea wen is it :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  cant wait to get in the back of the car
> *


Next year......................mk p/u your shoes :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 10 2007, 08:12 PM~8973097
> *Next year......................mk p/u your shoes :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im down, hopefully wit a bike or not


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Oct 10 2007, 10:12 PM~8973090
> *:biggrin:
> um idk first weekend of march usually
> :wave:
> *


I am hella down if eric and art role out!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:wave:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Oct 10 2007, 08:15 PM~8973119
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I got mad vacation time comming


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS+Oct 10 2007, 08:12 PM~8973096-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> babycakes :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 10 2007, 08:12 PM~8973097
> *Next year......................mk p/u your shoes :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :scrutinize: are those yours?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 10 2007, 08:16 PM~8973130
> *I got mad vacation time comming
> *


me too!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

mk how u doing


----------



## Lil Spanks

Now there are no shows till next year.......*As of next year everyone should have there bike's done for the 30th an. and evey member should be showing.... if not im going to fine them....that's why im giving everymeber this notice*....You have to show at a couple of shows with a bike.....If you have ?? pm me


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Oct 10 2007, 08:17 PM~8973151
> *mk how u doing
> *


im koo wuts up wit the bitches :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Oct 10 2007, 10:16 PM~8973139
> *me too!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


But fuck driving. MK, How bout I ship My bike to your crib and fly to the show?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 10 2007, 08:18 PM~8973160
> *Now there are no shows till next year.......As of next year everyone should have there bike's done for the 30th an. and evey member should be showing.... if not im going to fine them....that's why im giving everymeber this notice....You have to show at a couple of shows with a bike.....If you have ?? pm me
> *


BLAH BLAH BLAH
:uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Oct 10 2007, 09:16 PM~8973137
> *:cheesy:
> :scrutinize: are those yours?
> *


Thoses shoes are to small for me :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 10 2007, 10:18 PM~8973160
> *Now there are no shows till next year.......As of next year everyone should have there bike's done for the 30th an. and evey member should be showing.... if not im going to fine them....that's why im giving everymeber this notice....You have to show at a couple of shows with a bike.....If you have ?? pm me
> *


ben bullshitting but... I will be showing soon.


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 10 2007, 08:18 PM~8973169
> *But fuck driving. MK, How bout I ship My bike to your crib and fly to the show?
> *


if u want that then its koo i can set ur bike up next to mine on the set up day


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Oct 10 2007, 09:19 PM~8973178
> *BLAH BLAH BLAH
> :uh:
> *


try me, and see what happens


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 10 2007, 08:21 PM~8973201
> *try me, and see what happens
> *


*TRY!!!*


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Oct 10 2007, 08:18 PM~8973166
> *im koo wuts up wit the bitches  :cheesy:
> *


idk u tell me


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 10 2007, 08:18 PM~8973160
> *Now there are no shows till next year.......As of next year everyone should have there bike's done for the 30th an. and evey member should be showing.... if not im going to fine them....that's why im giving everymeber this notice....You have to show at a couple of shows with a bike.....If you have ?? pm me
> *


  ill try u :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Oct 10 2007, 10:21 PM~8973199
> *if u want that then its koo i can set ur bike up next to mine on the set up day
> *


Damn! I was gonna pick it up but shit that would be cool.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Oct 10 2007, 08:22 PM~8973209
> *TRY!!!
> *


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 10 2007, 08:24 PM~8973233
> *Damn! I was gonna pick it up but shit that would be cool.
> *











No problemo ha


----------



## 817Lowrider

Im out 2


----------



## GrimReaper

sup bitches


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 10 2007, 08:30 PM~8973300
> * Im out 2
> *


LATES


----------



## show-bound

this 30th ??? donde!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 10 2007, 10:18 PM~8973160
> *Now there are no shows till next year.......As of next year everyone should have there bike's done for the 30th an. and evey member should be showing.... if not im going to fine them....that's why im giving everymeber this notice....You have to show at a couple of shows with a bike.....If you have ?? pm me
> *


when and where?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

ONNO:


----------



## six trey impala

what up u artistic fools :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin: hows life treatin ya??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 10 2007, 10:41 PM~8973415
> *when and where?
> *


Cali. You down???


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 10 2007, 09:41 PM~8973415
> *when and where?
> *


Atleast San deigo but also the shows in your town the most to rep all over texas...and the super show


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 11 2007, 12:32 PM~8977079
> *Cali. You down???
> *


Always!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 11 2007, 12:35 PM~8977110
> *Atleast San deigo but also the shows in your town the most to rep all over texas...and the super show
> *


just might have my caddi ready for vegas next yr!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 11 2007, 12:35 PM~8977110
> *Atleast San deigo but also the shows in your town the most to rep all over texas...and the super show
> *


Maybe Vegas next year. maybe...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

If all you guys go to vegas next year you can all get a group discout at most hotels. You guys should look into that. How many of you guys are there? You probably need atleast 10 rooms? Maybe the car club has something like that already set up? :dunno:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 11 2007, 01:22 PM~8977457
> *Maybe Vegas next year. maybe...
> *


plan it!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 11 2007, 01:25 PM~8977484
> *If all you guys go to vegas next year you can all get a group discout at most hotels. You guys should look into that. How many of you guys are there? You probably need atleast 10 rooms? Maybe the car club has something like that already set up?  :dunno:
> *


chit a discount would be how many peeps we putting in one room...lol

fit two on the fold out couch, got 4 on the double beds...lmao!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 11 2007, 01:26 PM~8977488
> *plan it!
> *


shit let me stack some grip. I am going to AZ for the phoenix show.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 11 2007, 01:31 PM~8977542
> *shit let me stack some grip. I am going to AZ for the phoenix show.
> *


been thinking bout some lighting bolt faced forks..? something simular for the bars...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 11 2007, 01:39 PM~8977606
> *been thinking bout some lighting bolt faced forks..? something simular for the bars...
> *


what happen to the square forks?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Any one got some flat twisted forks for sale???


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 11 2007, 07:51 PM~8981598
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAT IT DEW DAWGY!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

chillen bullshitting


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

*haha
dam i jus realized that our topic has never left the 1st page
we always keepin it up
!!!
hell yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1*


----------



## eric ramos

bunch of cocksukers 
im finaly back home
and hella tired
and still uploadin them pics for u putas


----------



## eric ramos

wtf art 
stfu ilove u u dumb **** ha 
wtf i need to get my bike in shape niga


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Oct 11 2007, 10:22 PM~8982846
> *haha
> dam i jus realized that our topic has never left the 1st page
> we always keepin it up
> !!!
> hell yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


Its cause your all whores.


----------



## tequila sunrise

YOU DAMN RIGHT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I agree with mike


----------



## SAC_TOWN

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 12 2007, 01:05 AM~8983401
> *bunch of cocksukers
> im finaly back home
> and hella tired
> and still uploadin them pics for u putas*


Pics or it didn't happin :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 12 2007, 11:15 AM~8985869
> *Pics or it didn't happin :dunno:
> *


He said his pics sucked.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 12 2007, 12:23 PM~8985936
> *He said he pics and sucks.
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

found these posted up from VEGAS


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 12 2007, 02:05 PM~8987304
> *found these posted up from VEGAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean ass rides ay


----------



## show-bound

courtesy of Bean


----------



## eric ramos

oh yea i have the ccs cars 2 but im to lazy to post
meet some cc members angel oso and some other fos 
they told omar he should go to cars already hahaha since hes got car on 18s and quit the bike but he aint


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 12 2007, 05:29 PM~8987895
> *oh yea i have the ccs cars 2 but im to lazy to post
> meet some cc members angel oso and some other fos
> they told omar he should go to cars already hahaha since hes got car on 18s and quit the bike but he aint
> *


i will be painting mines reallllllll soon!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

blocking it here and there!!! all taped up!


----------



## eric ramos

oh i got that logo u wanted sam ma boy
and wats up with ur primo is he still down?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 12 2007, 05:35 PM~8987953
> *oh i got that logo u wanted sam ma boy
> and wats up with ur primo is he still down?
> *


yeah i was talking to him yesterday! we need to get that cracking for ya! 

chit i might even knock it out for ya! he told me go look at the charts for the colors and fabric i got i still got that pic somewhere... of the colors teal and bab blue would look better than the purple!! i want to be there to watch it, cuz i need my car done too!!

so i will do that maybe tomarrow! you should show your moms the pics and maybe she will let ya barrow some more feria..lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I need a display but. not now :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 12 2007, 05:47 PM~8988041
> *I need a display but. not now :biggrin:
> *


you gonna need one for odessa!!!! i got some motors for turn tables!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 12 2007, 05:48 PM~8988045
> *you gonna need one for odessa!!!! i got some motors for turn tables!!
> *


Orealy? Shhhhhhh!!!!!! People aint suposed to know that I am realy busting out in Odessa with Deep Brown


----------



## eric ramos

na no bab blu purple fo 
cus teal n blu will llook like blul on blu









some pics comin let me upload them bitches


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 12 2007, 05:49 PM~8988053
> *Orealy? Shhhhhhh!!!!!! People aint suposed to know that I am realy busting out in Odessa with Deep Brown
> *


i need one of them speacial awards plaques :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 12 2007, 05:50 PM~8988071
> *i need one of them speacial awards plaques :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


will see. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 12 2007, 05:49 PM~8988056
> *na no bab blu purple fo
> cus teal n blu will llook like blul on blu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some pics comin let me upload them bitches
> *


that will bring out the pinstripes... booth would look nice!!

im gonna need a better logo anything on the computer, let me see if there is one on the myspace..


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 12 2007, 03:49 PM~8988053
> *Orealy? Shhhhhhh!!!!!! People aint suposed to know that I am realy busting out in Odessa with Deep Brown
> *


bulsssssssssshit

new mex putos








odessa bound 2
mira este puto with his blu tooth ha








go ahead n clown  








this fuker didnt even have a shirt and i had to rock the so cal one


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## show-bound

THE ROOTS...lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

Eric your sister is sexy as fuck


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 12 2007, 05:55 PM~8988107
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


let me see if it will work...


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 12 2007, 05:58 PM~8988126
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric your sister is sexy as fuck
> *


naw, thats your sis... :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

she gettin fat now ha
hahahahaha i told her that she got mad hahahaha


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 12 2007, 05:53 PM~8988093
> *bulsssssssssshit
> *


will see  
More pics


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 12 2007, 06:00 PM~8988145
> *she gettin fat now ha
> hahahahaha i told her that she got mad hahahaha
> *


damn they had to chaparon your ass! 

is she coming to ODESSA :biggrin: :biggrin: 
let me know so i can tell my girl to stay home!


----------



## eric ramos

wat u means more pics?
of gay ass art ?????


----------



## eric ramos

ha my parents and even grandma went but fuck it it was still good 
n shit 
i dk if she goign to odessa i kno we are tho
but oh yea i need to pre reg


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 12 2007, 06:04 PM~8988169
> *damn they had to chaparon your ass!
> 
> is she coming to ODESSA :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> let me know so i can tell my girl to stay home!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Photoshop with his shirt


----------



## eric ramos

ha fuken werid ass
sam 
we have to talk about the display shit cus i might have th emoney very soon if i win a show over here 
best bike 500 bones yo


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 12 2007, 06:12 PM~8988208
> *ha fuken werid ass
> sam
> we have to talk about the display shit cus i might have th emoney very soon if i win a show over here
> best bike 500 bones yo
> *


 :0 :0 

buy some more mirrors for the mean time!! cant ever go wrong with mirrors!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 12 2007, 06:12 PM~8988208
> *ha fuken werid ass
> sam
> we have to talk about the display shit cus i might have th emoney very soon if i win a show over here
> best bike 500 bones yo
> *



you going to elpaso or what...this sunday!! i might go!


----------



## eric ramos

yea im showin in el paso sunday 
in the colem stadium the one in north east ep 
lil rob n juan gotti n some other fos supose to preform
seems good


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 12 2007, 06:07 PM~8988185
> *ha my parents and  even grandma went but fuck it it was still good
> n shit
> i dk if she goign to odessa i kno we are tho
> but oh yea i need to pre reg
> *


thas cool...wanted to party huh....


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 12 2007, 06:19 PM~8988237
> *yea im showin in el paso sunday
> in the colem stadium the one in north east ep
> lil rob n juan gotti n some other fos supose to preform
> seems good
> *


DAMN im talking to my bro right now aout it... he has some church thang sunday so i dont know if we going! i want to go set up chop!


----------



## eric ramos

Hosted By: CHRIS HATE & RENT-A-TIRE
When: Sunday Oct 14, 2007
at 7:00 AM
Where: Cohen Stadium
9700 Gateway North Blvd.
El Paso, TX 79924
United States
Description:
CHRIS HATE & RENT-A-TIRE

Click Here To View Event


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 12 2007, 03:58 PM~8988126
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric your sister is sexy as fuck
> *


*
*


id hit that :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 12 2007, 06:25 PM~8988267
> *Hosted By: CHRIS HATE & RENT-A-TIRE
> When: Sunday Oct 14, 2007
> at 7:00 AM
> Where: Cohen Stadium
> 9700 Gateway North Blvd.
> El Paso, TX 79924
> United States
> Description:
> CHRIS HATE & RENT-A-TIRE
> 
> Click Here To View Event
> *


where is that flyer at?


----------



## eric ramos

my space
with the homie from eplowrider.com
u can go chek it out there 2
up coming shows n shit


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 12 2007, 06:39 PM~8988335
> *my space
> with the homie from eplowrider.com
> u can go chek it out there 2
> up coming shows n shit
> *


i hit the eplowrider they where promoting phycho relm ... cking it out!


----------



## eric ramos

yea i kno 
i have pat on myspace he tells me all the shows n shit


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 12 2007, 06:48 PM~8988378
> *yea i kno
> i have pat on myspace he tells me all the shows n shit
> *


pre reg 20 bones and late day of is 30

use my name, you know homeboy should let you have it at 20 for out of town!

im staying here, just got word of a local show here tommarrow!!!


----------



## eric ramos

huh wat?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 12 2007, 04:53 PM~8988093
> *bulsssssssssshit
> mira este puto with his blu tooth ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Thats right, Nobody mess with my girl......She's our member right thurrr...*


----------



## 817Lowrider

does she got a fat ass


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 12 2007, 08:06 PM~8989129
> *does she got a fat ass
> *


I'm going to make sure she has eric and omar on check :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

oh shit


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 12 2007, 08:21 PM~8989249
> *oh shit
> *


And u too :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## eric ramos

hahahaha werid ass art


----------



## 817Lowrider

bahahahahahahahahahahah!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos

:werd:


----------



## 817Lowrider

All the girls jockin!!! Beat stady knockin!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 12 2007, 07:05 PM~8989121
> *Thats right, Nobody mess with my girl......She's our member right thurrr...
> *


----------



## show-bound

new look! with first trophy from San Angelo










my boy lil sky repping THE ARTISTICS!


----------



## show-bound

did som leafing yesterday on plans for another paint job...


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 13 2007, 04:48 PM~8993844
> *did som leafing yesterday on plans for another paint job...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin real clean homeboy


----------



## 817Lowrider

Hella clean


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 13 2007, 06:45 PM~8994392
> *Hella clean
> *


wat it dew whoe


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Oct 13 2007, 09:09 PM~8994536
> *wat it dew whoe
> *


chillen prolly bout to role out to the club


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 13 2007, 07:17 PM~8994579
> *chillen prolly bout to role out to the club
> *


haha
wen u see a cholo in the club a way way!!
haha


----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## 817Lowrider

niceeeeee


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 13 2007, 07:32 PM~8994681
> *niceeeeee
> *


foshow dawg


----------



## 817Lowrider

mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn I am borred


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 13 2007, 07:39 PM~8994722
> *mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn I am borred
> *



I thought you were going to the club....................


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 13 2007, 09:41 PM~8994738
> *I thought you were going to the club....................
> *


I was just told by some not to be named kind folks that they dont want to go anymore


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 13 2007, 09:39 PM~8994722
> *mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn I am borred
> *



im tired!


----------



## 817Lowrider

did you get that PM?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

fuk this shit homie
im tires of this shit
im so pissed off
this is fuked up





















































im out of chips
brb
:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 13 2007, 09:47 PM~8994784
> *did you get that PM?
> *



yep..didnt like em..


----------



## 817Lowrider

cool. just some i tossed up.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 13 2007, 09:50 PM~8994807
> *cool. just some i tossed up.
> *


i need this!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 13 2007, 08:45 PM~8994392
> *Hella clean
> *


you diggin it :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

hit up justdeez . he will hook you up with a badd ass cad dirt cheap


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 13 2007, 09:55 PM~8994838
> *hit up justdeez . he will hook you up with a badd ass cad dirt cheap
> *


free!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn near. I swear he did my sprocket design


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 13 2007, 10:00 PM~8994861
> *damn near. I swear he did my sprocket design
> *


these i think is a must! gonna have to set this lil mutha off! my boy was pissed today!!! bad!

had to remind him it aint bout the wins its showing and supporting the cause!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 13 2007, 10:05 PM~8994888
> *these i think is a must!  gonna have to set this lil mutha off! my boy was pissed today!!! bad!
> 
> had to remind him it aint bout the wins its showing and supporting the cause!
> *


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 13 2007, 04:43 PM~8993824
> *new look! with first trophy from San Angelo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my boy lil sky repping THE ARTISTICS!
> *


  ass shit 
ohyea headin out to that show today 
laters fellas 
post pics later


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 14 2007, 09:22 AM~8996932
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


y she walk like that
haha
and i see art sayin he gona get some later on 2night
ahahhaa


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Oct 14 2007, 03:41 PM~8998033
> *
> *


sup bitch


----------



## 817Lowrider

* MK3?*
****
Posts: 581
Joined: May 2006
From: Glendale, AZ
Car Club: THEE ARTISTICS B.C. AZ
:0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

ZIGS put that shit on the myspace page


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 14 2007, 08:29 PM~8999665
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZIGS put that shit on the myspace page
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup fool. put in work today


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 14 2007, 08:35 PM~8999727
> *sup fool. put in work today
> *


RELAXED, WOKE UP AT NOON, MADE SOME STEAKS, WATCHED DALLAS GET WHOOPED, WATCHING DEPERATE HOUSWIFES! FIXEN TO MAKE A SANDWICH! 
LOOKED AT ALL THE PART MAKER SHOPS, DECIDEING IM PROBALLY GONNA CUT THESE FORKS MY SELF! 
YOU KNOW! BS ALL DAY

SHOULD FINISH UP TOMARROW OR THE TUES!

START PAINTING BY THE WEEKEND! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 14 2007, 08:43 PM~8999804
> *RELAXED, WOKE UP AT NOON, MADE SOME STEAKS, WATCHED DALLAS GET WHOOPED, WATCHING DEPERATE HOUSWIFES!  FIXEN TO MAKE A SANDWICH!
> LOOKED AT ALL THE PART MAKER SHOPS, DECIDEING IM PROBALLY GONNA CUT THESE FORKS MY SELF!
> YOU KNOW! BS ALL DAY
> 
> SHOULD FINISH UP TOMARROW OR THE TUES!
> 
> START PAINTING BY THE WEEKEND! :biggrin:
> *


I chilled all day too. I went to the fleamarket for a minute. then to get some tacos. then watched the game  and now chillen. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

SOME TACOS... EMMMMMM


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 14 2007, 08:46 PM~8999837
> *SOME TACOS... EMMMMMM
> *


yezirrrr. asada with the works. you gonna cut them your self? you got a design already or just the power rangers bolt?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 14 2007, 08:48 PM~8999860
> *yezirrrr. asada with the works.  you gonna cut them your self? you got a design already or just the power rangers bolt?
> *


I LIKE THE PR BOLT, THINK IT WILL LOOK GOOD...I LIKE CUTTING UP CHIT YOU KNOW! :biggrin: 

UNLESS SOMEONE GIVES ME A PLAYER PRICE!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 14 2007, 08:50 PM~8999888
> *I LIKE THE PR BOLT, THINK IT WILL LOOK GOOD...I LIKE CUTTING UP CHIT YOU KNOW! :biggrin:
> 
> UNLESS SOMEONE GIVES ME A PLAYER PRICE!
> *


cool. should come out nice if done right. whats up with them shirts? I dotn need that 4th one no more


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 14 2007, 08:53 PM~8999915
> *cool. should come out nice if done right. whats up with them shirts? I dotn need that 4th one no more
> *


I GOT TO SHIP SOME CHIT TOMMARROW I GET EM OUT!

PUTTING THE ORDER IN FOR THE CLUB TEES TUES!


----------



## 817Lowrider

cool. I got them bmx wheels boxed up. I need to go drop them off my self.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 14 2007, 08:56 PM~8999937
> *cool. I got them bmx wheels boxed up. I need to go drop them off my self.
> *


FORGOT BOUT THEM HOES! :cheesy: 

MORE CHIT FOR ME TO CUT UP!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 14 2007, 08:59 PM~8999961
> *FORGOT BOUT THEM HOES!  :cheesy:
> 
> MORE CHIT FOR ME TO CUT UP!
> *


Done up right. They will look good on Sky's bike


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 14 2007, 09:00 PM~8999975
> *Done up right. They will look good on Sky's bike
> *


GONNA HAVE TO GET THEM CHROME, ALITTLE PAINT HERE AND THERE....

I THANG I NOTICED PEEPS DONT LIKE DIFFERENT.... USED TO THE NORM I GUESS, I DIG IT WHEN NON BUILDERS GIVE PROPS, MOMS AND POPS, REALLY TOOK THE TIME TO CHECK IT OUT! THE KIDS FIND IT IRRISITABLE...LOL :biggrin: 

IT DOES NEED BETTER PARTS TO COMPETE...I KNOW I SAID ITS BOUT SHOWING AND REPPIN! WE DO ENTER TO COMPETE AS WELL, HEHHEHE ! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 14 2007, 09:05 PM~9000012
> *GONNA HAVE TO GET THEM CHROME, ALITTLE PAINT HERE AND THERE....
> 
> I THANG I NOTICED PEEPS DONT LIKE DIFFERENT.... USED TO THE NORM I GUESS, I DIG IT WHEN NON BUILDERS GIVE PROPS, MOMS AND POPS, REALLY TOOK THE TIME TO CHECK IT OUT! THE KIDS FIND IT IRRISITABLE...LOL    :biggrin:
> 
> IT DOES NEED BETTER PARTS TO COMPETE...I KNOW I SAID ITS BOUT SHOWING AND REPPIN! WE DO ENTER TO COMPETE AS WELL, HEHHEHE ! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


always good to stack trophies :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

im back
3rd place
pics coming up


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 14 2007, 10:54 PM~9001107
> *im back
> 3rd place
> pics coming up
> *


3rd what! had the felling you was itching to bring something home first showings! :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

meh u should see who beat me :uh:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 14 2007, 10:59 PM~9001147
> *meh u should see who beat me :uh:
> *


lmao! believe me i know the feeling.... street bike took my boys bike out....its cool it was my home boy


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

kandy shop customs gold plating avalible pm me


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 14 2007, 11:01 PM~9001170
> *kandy shop customs    gold plating avalible  pm me
> *


do you chrome as well? i will be need one of those real soon!


----------



## eric ramos

thats rite.........


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 14 2007, 09:22 PM~9001339
> *thats rite.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuk yea
homie 
thee artistics representen


----------



## mortalkombat2

nice :cheesy:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Oct 14 2007, 09:26 PM~9001381
> *nice  :cheesy:
> *


:wave:
were my pair of shoes u were gona hook me up with
:biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

ha u love able bastersds 
mk3?????????Wtf????? :0


----------



## mortalkombat2

http://www.kixclusive.com/pm-284-3-air-jor...ellow-grey.aspx
ill hook u up with these










for $250


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 14 2007, 09:32 PM~9001450
> *ha u love able bastersds
> mk3?????????Wtf????? :0
> *


erric










































i <3 you

















































haha


















im





















all

















blown


hahhahaha


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 14 2007, 09:32 PM~9001450
> *ha u love able bastersds
> mk3?????????Wtf????? :0
> *


 :dunno: maybe


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Oct 14 2007, 09:32 PM~9001451
> *http://www.kixclusive.com/pm-284-3-air-jor...ellow-grey.aspx
> ill hook u up with these
> for $250
> *


haha






































no!!













how bout u jus hook it up
u go tlike a footloker in your room


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Oct 14 2007, 09:35 PM~9001487
> *haha
> no!!
> how bout u jus hook it up
> u go tlike a footloker in your room
> *


but i worked for that footlocker on my own


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Oct 14 2007, 09:37 PM~9001505
> *but i worked for that footlocker on my own
> *


haha 


sooo!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Oct 14 2007, 09:33 PM~9001460
> *:dunno: maybe
> *


 :cheesy: shhit that would be a treat


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 14 2007, 11:22 PM~9001339
> *thats rite.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what shoe sz you wear...looks like a 6 lmao :biggrin: :biggrin:

why you walking away showng your prize!


----------



## eric ramos

ahahahahahhahah its the baggy pants they 
10 .5 
hahahahahha 6 haha


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 14 2007, 11:55 PM~9001701
> *ahahahahahhahah its the baggy pants they
> 10 .5
> hahahahahha 6 haha
> *


hehehehe...

still why you walking away with your prize...looks like fuck this chit im outs!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 13 2007, 05:48 PM~8993844
> *did som leafing yesterday on plans for another paint job...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


All you need to do is some striping and out line the leaf with striping


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 14 2007, 09:22 PM~9001339
> *thats rite.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now if only everyone else would get off there ass and put some shit together. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 14 2007, 07:26 PM~8999641
> * MK3?
> ****
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 15 2007, 11:06 AM~9004575
> *Now if only everyone else would get off there ass and put some shit together.  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :thumbsup: :rofl:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 15 2007, 12:03 PM~9004561
> *All you need to do is some striping and out line the leaf with striping
> *



when i picked up the leafing i forgot bout the striping paint...

this bad boy just might get redone over the holidays!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 15 2007, 12:03 PM~9004561
> *All you need to do is some striping and out line the leaf with striping
> *


 :yes:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 15 2007, 10:07 AM~9004582
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :yes: :nosad: :yes: :nosad: :dunno:


----------



## eric ramos

hellow homos


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Oct 15 2007, 04:30 PM~9007122
> *:yes:  :nosad:  :yes:  :nosad:  :dunno:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: Damm mk :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

DAMN ERIC!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos

ur mom


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## GrimReaper

wats gud fools


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup peeps


----------



## tequila sunrise

what up guys. there is a show in upland on nov. 4 held by TRAFFIC C.C. i plan to head out there, workin on a new display. i'd like to have as much of our members show up strong for this and upcoming shows.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 16 2007, 02:54 PM~9015541
> *what up guys. there is  a show in upland on nov. 4 held by TRAFFIC C.C. i plan to head out there, workin on a new display. i'd like to have as much of our members show up strong for this and upcoming  shows.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos

shit thats going to be hard
since most dont show in cali :rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 16 2007, 08:51 PM~9017568
> *shit thats going to be hard
> since most dont show in cali :rofl:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 16 2007, 07:01 PM~9017673
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 16 2007, 08:01 PM~9017673
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

ur moms :wink:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

SUP BITCHES


----------



## OSO 805

sup baboso


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Oct 17 2007, 08:24 PM~9026690
> *sup baboso
> *


ora watup pinche oso


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 16 2007, 05:51 PM~9017568
> *shit thats going to be hard
> since most dont show in cali :rofl:
> *


sad, but that's true. FUCK man, we gotta get some trophy winning bikes in so cal chapter and represent!!shits gotta change out here.


----------



## GrimReaper

sup mike how u doin homie


----------



## tequila sunrise

anyways, i got to get my display together, shit got messed up while moving. SUP GRIM


----------



## GrimReaper

nuttin much


----------



## tequila sunrise

thinkin about what to do about my new display...most of all thinking about when im able to save money to build it myself and get it upholstered in tweed...hmmm


----------



## eric ramos

blah blah :loco: hi there every one go and have some panda sex


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 18 2007, 04:30 PM~9032864
> *blah blah :loco: hi there every one go and have some panda sex
> *


hha fukin
eric
a foo your bikla looks firme now that u go tthe parts


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 18 2007, 07:30 PM~9032864
> *blah blah :loco: hi there every one go and have some panda sex
> *


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: oh my various gods that shit is hillarous
and thanks mr gir one


----------



## 817Lowrider

****


----------



## GrimReaper

thats an old one bitch back when POK was alive


----------



## eric ramos

really?
are u sure 
i never saw that one
but yea panda sex bitch


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Oct 18 2007, 08:45 PM~9033459
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 18 2007, 05:48 PM~9033483
> *:rofl: oh my various gods that shit is hillarous
> and thanks mr gir one
> *


haha


----------



## 817Lowrider

Wut it dew bitches


----------



## 817Lowrider

Its dead


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 19 2007, 10:16 PM~9042588
> *Its dead
> *


chit im been eating all day im stuffed... hooters at 2 then 2 birthday parties...im fuller than a tick


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 19 2007, 10:30 PM~9042697
> *chit im been eating all day im stuffed... hooters at 2 then 2 birthday parties...im fuller than a tick
> *


LMAO Im hungry than a mofo. bout to hit jacks


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 19 2007, 10:32 PM~9042715
> *LMAO Im hungry than a mofo. bout to hit jacks
> *


dont tell me that...we dont got one of those over here! :angry: :angry: 

i tried to take a chit at the resturant...nothing but gas  
usaully after hooters i get the bgs.... :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

lmao jacks all day. bg's lmao


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

WAT IT DEW FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

wats up juan n sam


----------



## 817Lowrider

nothing just bouard off my ass. debating weather to go to this swapmeat tomorrow.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 19 2007, 10:46 PM~9042795
> *nothing just bouard off my ass. debating weather to go to this swapmeat tomorrow.
> *


whats up yallll! :cheesy: 

my ass is going to be busy mannana... :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 19 2007, 10:47 PM~9042803
> *whats up yallll! :cheesy:
> 
> my ass is going to be busy mannana... :cheesy:
> *


 did you get that paypal?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 19 2007, 10:48 PM~9042811
> *did you get that paypal?
> *


i got your paypal!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 19 2007, 10:53 PM~9042834
> *i got  your paypal!
> *


more to come bro.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 19 2007, 11:39 PM~9043176
> *more to come bro.
> *


que que? :0


----------



## tequila sunrise

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 20 2007, 10:56 AM~9045022
> *:wave:
> *


sup mike


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

sup hoes


----------



## 817Lowrider

chillen thinking about selling all this shit I got


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 20 2007, 03:33 PM~9046862
> *chillen thinking about selling all this shit I got
> *


haha
u stil go tthe shwinn seat


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Oct 20 2007, 05:37 PM~9046874
> *haha
> u stil go tthe shwinn seat
> *


Its sold I just got to find who bought it cus I lost the addy


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 20 2007, 05:33 PM~9046862
> *chillen thinking about selling all this shit I got
> *


BRO WANTS A FRAME FOR HIS LITTLE GIRLS... 
WHAT YOU GOT!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 20 2007, 09:00 PM~9047765
> *BRO WANTS A FRAME FOR HIS LITTLE GIRLS...
> WHAT YOU GOT!
> *


i got a girls frame 30.00 shipped


----------



## OSO 805

sup family :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## GrimReaper

wats gud oso


----------



## 817Lowrider

my motivation to ekick rauls ass


----------



## OSO 805

sup grim wat you up to :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## GrimReaper

nuttin bein cold n getin ready 2 work on the truck 2mro


----------



## OSO 805

cool cool


----------



## eric ramos

shit i just had menudo
and didnt have internet all yesterday n shit cus some drukn ****** fuked up the telephone box n shit
and sam were my shirts and display ha?


----------



## 817Lowrider

up your ass!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos

la tuya puto


----------



## 817Lowrider

english wetbacko


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 21 2007, 11:37 AM~9050958
> *la tuya puto
> *


where the fuck have you been?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

raul can u bend forks??


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 20 2007, 09:21 PM~9048411
> *my motivation to ekick rauls ass
> *


What did I do?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Oct 21 2007, 12:10 PM~9051081
> *raul can u bend forks??
> *


OG ones?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 21 2007, 12:12 PM~9051093
> *OG ones?
> *


YES SIR


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Oct 21 2007, 12:12 PM~9051094
> *YES SIR
> *


No sir.


----------



## eric ramos

some ****** fuked up the phone box here and since i gots dail up i coulnd get on or nada not even phone n shit


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 21 2007, 12:13 PM~9051096
> *No sir.
> *


 :tears:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos+Oct 21 2007, 12:13 PM~9051100-->
> 
> 
> 
> some ****** fuked up the phone box here and since i gots dail up i coulnd get on or nada not even phone n shit
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That happened to us a long as time ago when I used to livein the country. My mom cussed that fuker out real bad.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BABOSO HYDROS_@Oct 21 2007, 12:14 PM~9051102
> *:tears:
> *


I could probably do it but I dont really want to. Do you even have the forks? :dunno:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 21 2007, 12:16 PM~9051112
> *That happened to us a long as time ago when I used to livein the country. My mom cussed that fuker out real bad.
> I could probably do it but I dont really want to. Do you even have the forks?  :dunno:
> *


YEA I HAVE 20" FORKS
OH SO ITS NOT A FO SHOP U CAN DO IT WIT OUT MESSING THEM UP


----------



## eric ramos

its not the first time it happens its been like the 3rd man for reals since the phone box is like in the corner and theres ******* here and u kno how that goes


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 21 2007, 02:11 PM~9051085
> *What did I do?
> *


bumbin your gums last night about my comp :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 21 2007, 12:20 PM~9051128
> *bumbin your gums last night about my comp :biggrin:
> *


Does it work now? There was a guy in there last night and all he wanted to talk about was impalas.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Oct 21 2007, 12:18 PM~9051120
> *YEA I HAVE 20" FORKS
> OH SO ITS NOT A FO SHOP U CAN DO IT WIT OUT MESSING THEM UP
> *


If you bend 20" forks there not going to fit a 20" rim. Are you going with a 16" rim up front?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 21 2007, 02:26 PM~9051145
> *Does it work now? There was a guy in there last night and all he wanted to talk about was impalas.
> *


No  ... Impalas huh. If he wanted to talk about Cutdogs it would have been on!!! :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 21 2007, 12:28 PM~9051152
> *No  ... Impalas huh. If he wanted to talk about Cutdogs it would have been on!!! :cheesy:
> *


Just ask frisco soldier. :machinegun:


----------



## 817Lowrider

ahahaahahahah bet you got board


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 21 2007, 12:30 PM~9051159
> *ahahaahahahah bet you got board
> *


It was cool cause Ghost was there and I havent talked to him in a long time but I just left after a little bit.


----------



## eric ramos

damn i missed a good chat?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 21 2007, 12:32 PM~9051174
> *damn i missed a good chat?
> *


not really. I left early. No body was there.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 21 2007, 02:32 PM~9051167
> *It was cool cause Ghost was there and I havent talked to him in a long time but I just left after a little bit.
> *


is he still socios?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 21 2007, 12:27 PM~9051150
> *If you bend 20" forks there not going to fit a 20" rim. Are you going with a 16" rim up front?
> *


NA I WAS GOIN 20 FRONT


----------



## eric ramos

damn it 
shit cockmaster ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 21 2007, 12:36 PM~9051194
> *is he still socios?
> *


nope.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Oct 21 2007, 12:36 PM~9051196
> *NA I WAS GOIN 20 FRONT
> *


not going to work.


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=48989
ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 21 2007, 01:00 PM~9051313
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=48989
> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I need another plaque. who do I contact?


----------



## OSO 805

i need 15 shirts and 10 plakas :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 21 2007, 07:32 PM~9053288
> *:wave:
> *


 :0 :wave: :scrutinize: .........................do we get the shirts from you :banghead: hno: :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Oct 21 2007, 11:38 PM~9054275
> *i need 15 shirts and 10 plakas :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


damn I wish my chap was that big


----------



## the bone collector

looking for a quote Mr Gotti


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Oct 22 2007, 03:23 PM~9058950
> *looking for a quote Mr Gotti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that a steeringheel


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

dammm way to go bones
ey i think thats wat it is jr
ey juan u got any complte scwhins laying around


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

damm guys i need a scwhinn bike hella fast


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Oct 22 2007, 07:08 PM~9059846
> *damm guys i need a scwhinn bike hella fast
> *


yes sir.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by the bone collector+Oct 22 2007, 05:23 PM~9058950-->
> 
> 
> 
> looking for a quote Mr Gotti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LILHOBBZ805_@Oct 22 2007, 05:41 PM~9059122
> *is that a steeringheel
> *


yes sir. the limbs will bend up holdng a wheel.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

can u help me jaun


----------



## 817Lowrider

check out my impala topic in my sig.


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Oct 22 2007, 06:23 PM~9058950
> *looking for a quote Mr Gotti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oo snap shit came out hot


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

hey will a 26in scwhinn trike kit look funny on a 20in bike


----------



## eric ramos

culos


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Oct 22 2007, 05:23 PM~9058950
> *looking for a quote Mr Gotti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

art i seriously need to talk to u
answer my call or ?'s within this week or im out


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 22 2007, 09:02 PM~9060867
> *:biggrin:
> *


In the quickness,right.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

was up family


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Oct 22 2007, 09:19 PM~9060998
> *was up family
> *


my dick in yo mouf!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

*DOUBLE POST BITCH*</span>
<span style=\'color:darkbrown\'>DEEP BROWN. Coming hopefully soon...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 22 2007, 09:10 PM~9060921
> *In the quickness,right.
> *


no shit fool :0


----------



## GrimReaper

sup fools 
i start one of my jobs on monday new project startin sooon


----------



## 817Lowrider

you and victor have new projects every week.


----------



## eric ramos

bunch of talk and no bikes 
fuken pussys


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 23 2007, 02:17 PM~9065585
> *you and victor have new projects every week.
> *


no i havent had one since the blue bike


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Oct 23 2007, 06:47 PM~9068099
> *no i havent had one since the blue bike
> *


man dont make me pull out the old design for your bike. ***!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

TRU TRU JAUN
ERIC SUK IT
ART FUKIN CALL ME


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 23 2007, 06:41 PM~9068070
> *bunch of talk and no bikes
> fuken pussys
> *


suck a nut bitch. see ya in Odessa


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 23 2007, 07:54 PM~9068157
> *man dont make me pull out the old design for your bike. ***!!! :biggrin:
> *


fuk u bitch

i was like that but the blue bike is done so goin 2 start something new


----------



## eric ramos

u bettter show deepbrown or im slaping u with my plaka juan


----------



## GrimReaper

eric pm me ur #


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 23 2007, 09:04 PM~9069080
> *u bettter show deepbrown or im slaping u with my plaka juan
> *


puzaay


----------



## OSO 805

ey art do i get the shirts from you ???.................i need them before dec 1 ........................cuz wear going to touch of style car show


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Oct 23 2007, 10:08 PM~9069630
> *ey art do i get the shirts from you ???.................i need them before dec 1 ........................cuz wear going to touch of style car show
> *


sup putoooooooooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 23 2007, 08:11 PM~9069645
> *sup putoooooooooooooooo!!!!!!
> *


sup babedall :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Oct 23 2007, 10:19 PM~9069727
> *sup babedall :biggrin:
> *


chillen. thinking about pullin dem hoees :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

nice...............ey im geting a 84 olds cutless with some thirteens on that bitch .............im going to juice it up perdy soon.........its going to be nice.....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Oct 23 2007, 10:37 PM~9069844
> *nice...............ey im geting a 84 olds cutless with some thirteens on that bitch .............im going to juice it up perdy soon.........its going to be nice.....
> *


not as nice as mine. :biggrin: after deep brown. its on!!!!!!


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 23 2007, 08:38 PM~9069854
> *not as nice as mine. :biggrin:  after deep brown. its on!!!!!!
> *


watup foos
hows every1 doin right now


----------



## eric ramos

grimers
505 or 575 8823720
area cold was changed and both are active ithink?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 23 2007, 11:17 AM~9065585
> *you and victor have new projects every week.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tequila sunrise

hey art, i need a shirt too! there is a picnic in santa ana on oct. 28. thinkin about going. other than that, what's up guys!! :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805+Oct 23 2007, 11:04 PM~9070017-->
> 
> 
> 
> watup foos
> hows every1 doin right now
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pusaayyyyy
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tequila sunrise_@Oct 24 2007, 03:11 PM~9074152
> *hey art, i need a shirt too! there is a picnic in santa ana on oct. 28. thinkin about going. other than that, what's up guys!! :wave:
> *


sup mike


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 24 2007, 03:11 PM~9074152
> *hey art, i need a shirt too! there is a picnic in santa ana on oct. 28. thinkin about going. other than that, what's up guys!! :wave:
> *


*THE SICK ONE logo who submited for the so cal tees, i need it in a vector format or else it will look pixelated on the tees and on the short sleeve button ups im fixen to do...

i need it asap!! anyone else wanting a shirt let me know tees are 

THESE PRICES ARE AT COST SO ANYONE ELSE "non-club members" INTRESTED IN TEES ADD 5 dollars a piece and add a setup fee of $25.00 minimum of 12
5.50 s-xl
6.50 2xl
7.50 3xl-5xl
dickies i can get at walmart for 16.00 xl,l,2xl,3xl

paid so far jaun dickie 4xl ordered
paid sam dickie 2xl in
paid sky LS tee in
paid eric ben davis xl in 
paid omar ss tee large in


i got to do em all at once so get at me asap! 
i got paypal!*


----------



## 817Lowrider

whats up with some mofo plaques art. I need a car size


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 24 2007, 03:48 PM~9074453
> *whats up with some mofo plaques art. I need a car size
> *


i need one too for the LAC!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I need mine first. ahahahahahaha


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 24 2007, 03:50 PM~9074464
> *I need mine first. ahahahahahaha
> *


picked up some metal today....and some wood.... :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 24 2007, 03:52 PM~9074476
> *picked up some metal today....and some wood.... :0
> *


wood. WTF for what


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 24 2007, 03:54 PM~9074496
> *wood. WTF for what
> *


for some cushion, maybe some mirrors, 6x6 ft in 4 3x3 ft pieces :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 24 2007, 03:57 PM~9074524
> *for some cushion, maybe some mirrors, 6x6 ft in 4 3x3 ft pieces :biggrin:
> *


ohhhhhh. for PR bike uh. nice


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 24 2007, 04:03 PM~9074583
> *ohhhhhh. for PR bike uh. nice
> *


friday the hefe is bringing the welder so we can get start on that speacil linked project!


----------



## 817Lowrider

oh shit getting down :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 24 2007, 04:11 PM~9074659
> *oh shit getting down :0
> *


gonna just get the drawing up and going, nothing major yet...got to prioritise first things first


----------



## tequila sunrise

i gotta get a display goin for the bike...it's laggin


----------



## Lil Spanks

For members asking for shirts and plauqes.........

*Shirts*..hit up *Geroge from L.A chap. c.c *because he does the shirts for car and bike members........for that pm angel(aztecbike)........

Plauqes......i heard neal does them...and if he does ..pm him or call him....(Only bike plaqes)
Victor i will call you and i got ur messages so hang tight.....im dealing with some bad problems right now...sorry  

And last....If everything goes through, i will be headed to odessa show....it's a maybe right now......if i do....i wanna see *"deep browny"*

Thanks, Art (Bike club pres.)










P.s...Mike, How's the new baby..... :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 24 2007, 04:25 PM~9075706
> *For members asking for shirts and plauqes.........
> 
> Shirts..hit up Geroge from L.A chap. c.c because he does the shirts for car and bike members........for that pm angel(aztecbike)........
> 
> Plauqes......i heard neal does them...and if he does ..pm him or call him....(Only bike plaqes)
> Victor i will call you and i got ur messages so hang tight.....im dealing with some bad problems right now...sorry
> 
> And last....If everything goes through, i will be headed to odessa show....it's a maybe right now......if i do....i wanna see "deep browny"
> 
> Thanks, Art (Bike club pres.)
> P.s...Mike, How's the new baby..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## eric ramos

beauty arite
i love u 
thee artistics will roll deep in odessa for sure putos

i just bought 
2 big ass plywoods 
and lots of lumber
just need uplstery and i bought a glass cutter
do u get the idea?


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 24 2007, 01:45 PM~9074423
> *
> THE SICK ONE logo who submited for the so cal tees, i need it in a vector format or else it will look pixelated on the tees and on the short sleeve button ups im fixen to do...
> 
> i need it asap!! anyone else wanting a shirt let me know tees are
> 
> THESE PRICES ARE AT COST SO ANYONE ELSE "non-club members" INTRESTED IN TEES ADD 5 dollars a piece and add a setup fee of $25.00  minimum of 12
> 5.50 s-xl
> 6.50 2xl
> 7.50 3xl-5xl
> dickies i can get at walmart for 16.00 xl,l,2xl,3xl
> 
> paid so far jaun dickie 4xl ordered
> paid sam dickie  2xl  in
> paid sky LS tee in
> paid eric ben davis xl  in
> paid omar ss tee large  in
> i got to do em all at once so get at me asap!
> i got paypal!
> *





were mines i payed for mines and omars yo 
my benydavis and fuken omars regular t


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 24 2007, 03:45 PM~9074423
> *
> THE SICK ONE logo who submited for the so cal tees, i need it in a vector format or else it will look pixelated on the tees and on the short sleeve button ups im fixen to do...
> 
> i need it asap!! anyone else wanting a shirt let me know tees are
> 
> THESE PRICES ARE AT COST SO ANYONE ELSE "non-club members" INTRESTED IN TEES ADD 5 dollars a piece and add a setup fee of $25.00  minimum of 12
> 5.50 s-xl
> 6.50 2xl
> 7.50 3xl-5xl
> dickies i can get at walmart for 16.00 xl,l,2xl,3xl
> 
> paid so far jaun dickie 4xl ordered
> paid sam dickie  2xl  in
> paid sky LS tee in
> paid eric ben davis xl  in
> paid omar ss tee large  in
> i got to do em all at once so get at me asap!
> i got paypal!
> *


 :uh: 



> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 24 2007, 06:25 PM~9075706
> *For members asking for shirts and plauqes.........
> 
> Shirts..hit up Geroge from L.A chap. c.c because he does the shirts for car and bike members........for that pm angel(aztecbike)........
> 
> Plauqes......i heard neal does them...and if he does ..pm him or call him....(Only bike plaqes)
> Victor i will call you and i got ur messages so hang tight.....im dealing with some bad problems right now...sorry
> 
> And last....If everything goes through, i will be headed to odessa show....it's a maybe right now......if i do....i wanna see "deep browny"
> 
> Thanks, Art (Bike club pres.)
> P.s...Mike, How's the new baby..... :biggrin:
> *


Car size. you said it was cool.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

art get at me wen u able to


----------



## tequila sunrise

HOW'S THE BABY?? oh man, the baby doesn't want me to sleep sometimes. other than that, it's pretty fun. she is content alot of the time when she's awake. my plans are to get her into photography, building models and bikes, then she will have the top lowrider builder do her a couple dozen cars. she is going to be fluent in spanish, be a successful real estate agent for hollywood stars and a world class chef on the side. she will own five houses, and....damn, im already putting alot of pressure on her already. but soon we will be taking her to shows with us, she's gonna have lowriding in her blood like me!


----------



## eric ramos

sam yo
its erics 
large
and omars xl
its the other way around


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 24 2007, 06:25 PM~9075706
> *And last....If everything goes through, i will be headed to odessa show....it's a maybe right now......if i do....i wanna see "deep browny"
> *


 :cheesy: 

Man I aint shown Brown.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 24 2007, 06:42 PM~9075862
> *HOW'S THE BABY?? oh man, the baby doesn't want me to sleep sometimes. other than that, it's pretty fun. she is content alot of the time when she's awake. my plans are to get her into photography, building models and bikes, then she will have the top lowrider builder do her a couple dozen cars. she is going to be fluent in  spanish, be a successful real estate agent for hollywood stars and a world class chef on the side. she will own five houses, and....damn, im already putting alot of pressure on her already. but soon we will be taking her to shows with us, she's gonna have lowriding in her blood like me!
> *


Yeah ya kinda are.LOL


----------



## eric ramos

u lettin us down?


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 24 2007, 05:48 PM~9075906
> *:cheesy:
> 
> Man I aint shown Brown.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 24 2007, 06:50 PM~9075921
> *u lettin us down?
> *


I got some suprises for Dangerous. It will be up to par.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 24 2007, 06:51 PM~9075927
> *:angry:
> *


We done talked about this


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 24 2007, 04:52 PM~9075933
> *We done talked about this
> *


HEY


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 24 2007, 05:52 PM~9075933
> *We done talked about this
> *


Chuck the duce than :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

fuck dangeroous its deepbrown niga


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 24 2007, 07:25 PM~9075706
> *For members asking for shirts and plauqes.........
> 
> Shirts..hit up Geroge from L.A chap. c.c because he does the shirts for car and bike members........for that pm angel(aztecbike)........
> 
> Plauqes......i heard neal does them...and if he does ..pm him or call him....(Only bike plaqes)
> Victor i will call you and i got ur messages so hang tight.....im dealing with some bad problems right now...sorry
> 
> And last....If everything goes through, i will be headed to odessa show....it's a maybe right now......if i do....i wanna see "deep browny"
> 
> Thanks, Art (Bike club pres.)
> P.s...Mike, How's the new baby..... :biggrin:
> *


BUT WAT HAPPEND 2 THE ONE THE ROGER HAD GOTEN I PAID 4 ONE


----------



## eric ramos

meh meh meh


----------



## GrimReaper

ERIC GET THE FUCK OFF THE INTERNET HOE


----------



## eric ramos

chiilll hoe
let me jsut email some one n shit
then ill get of wen u see me ofline im offukenline


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 24 2007, 07:03 PM~9076000
> *fuck dangeroous its deepbrown niga
> *


dont say that :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 24 2007, 06:12 PM~9076057
> *meh meh meh
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 24 2007, 06:53 PM~9075946
> *Chuck the duce than :biggrin:
> *


----------



## eric ramos

nice pic of that 
i cant have that much money and not spend it on the bike ha


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 24 2007, 06:32 PM~9076191
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ohhhhhhh snap :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 24 2007, 06:27 PM~9076525
> *ohhhhhhh snap :biggrin:
> *


THOSE HUNDREDS ARE FORM THE MINOPALY MONEY GAME
LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider

Nope young Jedi thats cash. and damn it should have went on the bike. instead of all the crack


----------



## OSO 805

dam im sending this to get engraved crome and gold


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Oct 24 2007, 07:53 PM~9077130
> *dam im sending this to get engraved crome and gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin: :0


----------



## eric ramos

nice hows lompoc chap weres monchies shit i want to see it aint it suposevly done?


----------



## OSO 805

yea its dun its fucking clean as fuck...............its the best bike in town......lol...........lompoc is geting there shit dun my bike is almost dun......monchis is geting airbrush perdy soon and arty said he'll stipe and leaf are frames...........my cusens are geting ther shit dun..........perdy soon lompoc chap is going to have faced shit and displays..........because im doing my upulstery class agin so maby later ill be doing displays for people......lol


----------



## OSO 805

yea its dun its fucking clean as fuck...............its the best bike in town......lol...........lompoc is geting there shit dun my bike is almost dun......monchis is geting airbrush perdy soon and arty said he'll stipe and leaf are frames...........my cusens are geting ther shit dun..........perdy soon lompoc chap is going to have faced shit and displays..........because im doing my upulstery class agin so maby later ill be doing displays for people......lol


----------



## eric ramos

post monchies shit 
mofo
please


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 24 2007, 07:01 PM~9076759
> *Nope young Jedi thats cash. and damn it should have went on the bike. instead of all the crack
> *


 :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 24 2007, 08:16 PM~9077323
> *post monchies shit
> mofo
> please
> *


nope i cant do that


----------



## eric ramos

why no? guey????????? por que no no es posible guey


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Oct 24 2007, 09:05 PM~9077237
> *yea its dun its fucking clean as fuck...............its the best bike in town......lol...........lompoc is geting there shit dun my bike is almost dun......monchis is geting airbrush perdy soon and arty said he'll stipe and leaf are frames...........my cusens are geting ther shit dun..........perdy soon lompoc chap is going to have faced shit and displays..........because im doing my upulstery class agin so maby later ill be doing displays for people......lol
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

Member....everyone should be gettin ready for next year to bust out


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 24 2007, 10:05 PM~9078232
> *Member....everyone should be gettin ready for next year to bust out
> *


dont trip im stil wokrin on mines :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 25 2007, 12:05 AM~9078232
> *Member....everyone should be gettin ready for next year to bust out
> *


ALL GOOD OUT THERE WITH ALL THEM FIRES!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 24 2007, 06:30 PM~9075737
> *were mines i payed for mines and omars yo
> my benydavis and fuken omars regular t
> *


ITS SAYS PAID AND IN PUTITO....
I TOLD YOU ITS BEEN IN :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 24 2007, 06:44 PM~9075878
> *sam yo
> its erics
> large
> and omars xl
> its the other way around
> *


COOL, YOUR STILL A GROWING BOY...HEHEHHEHE
I GOT XL ON BOTH


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 24 2007, 06:48 PM~9075906
> *:cheesy:
> 
> Man I aint shown Brown.
> *


DEEP BROWN WIILL BE IN SUIT CASE...LOL

ALL THE PARTS FOR IT WONT BE READY...CHROME


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 24 2007, 06:51 PM~9075929
> *I got some suprises for Dangerous. It will be up to par.
> *


 :dunno: 



























































:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 25 2007, 07:14 AM~9079597
> *:dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *


you no whats up. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 25 2007, 01:16 PM~9081429
> *you no whats up. :biggrin:
> *


do i? :nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 25 2007, 01:35 PM~9081564
> *do i? :nicoderm:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 25 2007, 12:42 PM~9081609
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## GrimReaper

*







*


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 25 2007, 02:12 PM~9082844
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 25 2007, 05:08 AM~9079590
> *COOL, YOUR STILL A GROWING BOY...HEHEHHEHE
> I GOT XL ON BOTH
> *


  yea tru ha
wen is prereg end in odessa sam?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:wave:
JUS GOT MY PARTS TODEY HOES


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

chek it out guys
parts jus got here
and skapped on my hydros on it
well still need to get my frame and fenders bak from my uncle the painter
but this frame is nice too i guezz


----------



## 817Lowrider

LIKE A PIMP.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> chek it out guys
> parts jus got here
> and skapped on my hydros on it
> well still need to get my frame and fenders bak from my uncle the painter
> but this frame is nice too i guezz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yOU NEED TO PUT THE SPRING IN DUMMY


----------



## 817Lowrider

so... gold?chrome?engraved?combo?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> chek it out guys
> parts jus got here
> and skapped on my hydros on it
> well still need to get my frame and fenders bak from my uncle the painter
> but this frame is nice too i guezz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yOU NEED TO PUT THE SPRING IN DUMMY
> 
> 
> 
> i knoe
> im not done yet asshole
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so... gold?chrome?engraved?combo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and ummm chrome first then maybe engrave lie tony o..on the pirate bike
Click to expand...


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Oct 25 2007, 07:29 PM~9084260
> *i knoe
> im not done yet asshole
> lol
> and ummm chrome first then maybe engrave lie tony o..on the pirate bike
> *


cool parts...

i thought you wanted some murals?


----------



## show-bound

eric and jaun im thinking of getting the shirts embroidered? ima find out tommarrow


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 25 2007, 08:36 PM~9084775
> *eric and jaun im thinking of getting the shirts embroidered? ima find out tommarrow
> *


cool,cool


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 25 2007, 06:36 PM~9084775
> *eric and jaun im thinking of getting the shirts embroidered? ima find out tommarrow
> *


ey show me a pic when ther done and i might get one :biggrin:  ..............................................ey juangotti how do i send that message that you sent to me to some one else on myspace??? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Oct 25 2007, 08:54 PM~9084923
> *ey show me a pic when ther done and i might get one :biggrin:   ..............................................ey juangotti how do i send that message that you sent to me to some one else on myspace??? :biggrin:
> *


ahahahahaha you got got. just copy I guess.ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## OSO 805

ey but how you get it???


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Oct 25 2007, 09:13 PM~9085056
> *ey but how you get it???
> *


copy the link in my sig


----------



## eric ramos

oso post monchies shit fo reals 
so ppls can get motovated


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 25 2007, 10:59 PM~9085983
> *oso post monchies shit fo reals
> so ppls can get motovated
> *


mira tu, still show fresh and calling everyone out... :cheesy: 

i should have the new forks cut out and hopefully polished tommarrow..muthafucking hand made!!


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

watup fam


----------



## viejitocencoast

NICE FORKS WHO CUT THEM???


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Oct 25 2007, 10:41 PM~9086725
> *NICE FORKS WHO CUT THEM???
> *


THNX
OUR SPONSORER(SPELL CHEK..)
CUT EM..
HIT UP BONE FOR ANYTHIN


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Oct 25 2007, 05:18 PM~9084207
> *chek it out guys
> parts jus got here
> and skapped on my hydros on it
> well still need to get my frame and fenders bak from my uncle the painter
> but this frame is nice too i guezz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice forks but I think you need to drill another hole for that cylinder. Drill it closer to the front so that it can close all the way.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLYWILLY_@Oct 25 2007, 05:39 PM~9083611
> *:biggrin:
> *


ANSWER YOUR PHONE PUTO!!!!!!!!


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 26 2007, 09:13 AM~9088540
> *Nice forks but I think you need to drill another hole for that cylinder. Drill it closer to the front so that it can close all the way.
> *


IT I CLOSE AL THE WAY
JUS IN THIS PIC IT AINT


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Oct 26 2007, 05:35 PM~9090980
> *IT I CLOSE AL THE WAY
> JUS IN THIS PIC IT AINT
> *


SUP PUTO


----------



## eric ramos

bored as shit


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 26 2007, 05:41 PM~9091006
> *bored as shit
> *


I need a car sized plaque


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 26 2007, 04:42 PM~9091010
> *I need a car sized plaque
> *


 :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 26 2007, 05:44 PM~9091022
> *:nono:  :biggrin:
> *


answer your phone


----------



## eric ramos

:guns: meh


----------



## 817Lowrider

i already preregisterd for odessa. cant wait


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 26 2007, 04:45 PM~9091028
> *answer your phone
> *


what is it????pm me pu-to


----------



## eric ramos

b;a


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Oct 26 2007, 05:46 PM~9091036-->
> 
> 
> 
> what is it????pm me pu-to
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pm sent
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eric ramos_@Oct 26 2007, 05:48 PM~9091046
> *b;a
> *


email sent


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 26 2007, 03:37 PM~9090992
> *SUP PUTO
> *


WATUP HOMIE
AND SEE PINCHE ART IM FINISHIN MY BIKE JOTA


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Oct 26 2007, 05:51 PM~9091052
> *WATUP HOMIE
> AND SEE PINCHE ART IM FINISHIN MY BIKE JOTA
> *


you need to add sams/slylers bike to the myspace page


----------



## show-bound

whatz up levas...got some chit done today for that the GR project!

quien queres mira :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 26 2007, 05:54 PM~9091072
> *you need to add sams/slylers bike to the myspace page
> *


i sent a comment!


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 26 2007, 03:55 PM~9091082
> *i sent a comment!
> *


PM ME SOME PICS AND SHIT SO I KAN ADD TO THE MYSPACE PAGE


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Oct 26 2007, 05:57 PM~9091099
> *PM ME SOME PICS AND SHIT SO I KAN ADD TO THE MYSPACE  PAGE
> *


theres one on the comment just right click and save...thats the most current one!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Sam with his new bike. GR :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 26 2007, 06:00 PM~9091116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam with his new bike. GR :biggrin:
> *


thats fucked...lmao!


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 26 2007, 03:59 PM~9091109
> *theres one on the comment just right click and save...thats the most current one!
> *


RIGHT CLIK AND SAVE..  









































AND NOW ITS ADDED OT THE TEXAS CHAP


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 26 2007, 06:02 PM~9091124
> *thats fucked...lmao!
> *


ahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 26 2007, 06:06 PM~9091147
> *ahahahahahahahahahaha
> *


 :cheesy: that was just a little sneak peak! dont share~


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 26 2007, 05:00 PM~9091116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam with his new bike. GR :biggrin:
> *


photo shop :biggrin: ill be right back


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 26 2007, 06:12 PM~9091166
> *photo shop :biggrin:  ill be right back
> *


victimize me...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 26 2007, 06:08 PM~9091158
> *:cheesy:  that was just a little sneak peak! dont share~
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:yes: And here's my cuzin's bike that casper wanted to see


----------



## 817Lowrider

ever take it off any sweep jumps?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 26 2007, 06:17 PM~9091188
> *:yes: And here's my cuzin's bike that casper wanted to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


closeups of the paint


----------



## eric ramos

atlest its done


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 26 2007, 06:20 PM~9091203
> * atlest its done
> *


eric Ima kick ya in the ass in odessa


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 26 2007, 06:20 PM~9091203
> * atlest its done
> *


whats good with your display...whatcha doing


----------



## Lil Spanks

some pics i had
(this would make eric cry)


----------



## 817Lowrider

Check it out click the link. Its leads to the ARTISTICS page on myspace. pretty cool.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 26 2007, 06:25 PM~9091236
> *some pics i had
> (this would make eric cry)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wheres this frame


----------



## 817Lowrider

LIL ROB owns it now


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 26 2007, 06:26 PM~9091245
> *
> Check it out click the link. Its leads to the ARTISTICS page on myspace. pretty cool.
> *


your an ass hole!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 26 2007, 06:29 PM~9091268
> *your an ass hole!
> *


shit is hot right


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 26 2007, 04:25 PM~9091236
> *some pics i had
> (this would make eric cry)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:tears: ur a dumbass u should of jsut put some other fuken rims and other parts and kept it
with better display 

and juan stfu and finish deep brown


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 26 2007, 06:31 PM~9091287
> *:tears: ur a dumbass u should of jsut put some other fuken rims and other parts and kept it
> with better display
> 
> and juan stfu and finish deep brown
> *


Im still gonna *kick ya in the ass.*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 26 2007, 05:00 PM~9091116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam with his new bike. GR :biggrin:
> *


----------



## eric ramos

stfu and build a damn bike 
even arty wants to see deep brown
not red dangerous


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 26 2007, 06:38 PM~9091337
> *stfu and build a damn bike
> even arty wants to see deep brown
> not red dangerous
> *


damn it. its not ready putoooo.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 26 2007, 06:38 PM~9091337
> *stfu and build a damn bike
> even arty wants to see deep brown
> not red dangerous
> *


i only got the frame..i guess we waiting on TACO for the fenders or the CASH....

i see it everyday so far..i cant wait to get it out of my site and finished :biggrin: 

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 26 2007, 06:43 PM~9091369
> *i only got the frame..i guess we waiting on TACO for the fenders or the CASH....
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


thats one of em


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 26 2007, 06:43 PM~9091378
> *thats one of em
> *


always wainting on somebody  


im gonna have to locked up



































paint prison :0 

naw for reall, still need some bars and que mas...
be nice if they cromed them selves :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

What's up Poo toes and Poo tets


----------



## six trey impala

what all u guys arguing about??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 26 2007, 06:46 PM~9091398
> *always wainting on somebody
> im gonna have to locked up
> paint prison :0
> 
> naw for reall, still need some bars and que mas...
> be nice if they cromed them selves :biggrin:
> *


true


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 26 2007, 06:48 PM~9091412
> *what all u guys arguing about??
> *


you mama bitch :biggrin: sup trey


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 26 2007, 06:48 PM~9091412
> *what all u guys arguing about??
> *


no bodies arguing..... :uh: 


kind of sad that peeps try to run buisness's and dont provide service or products but collect! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 26 2007, 06:49 PM~9091419
> *no bodies arguing..... :uh:
> kind of sad that peeps try to run buisness's and dont provide service or products but collect! :biggrin:
> *


somthin like dat.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 26 2007, 04:49 PM~9091417
> *you mama bitch :biggrin:  sup trey
> *


ur mom dont argue she usually takes it in the mouth pretty quick... :biggrin: nothin much homie hows the cutty coming??


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 26 2007, 04:49 PM~9091419
> *no bodies arguing..... :uh:
> kind of sad that peeps try to run buisness's and dont provide service or products but collect! :biggrin:
> *


lol who does that??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 26 2007, 06:53 PM~9091446
> *ur mom dont argue she usually takes it in the mouth pretty quick... :biggrin: nothin much homie hows the cutty coming??
> *


fucker :angry: !!!!!!!!. Its coming. still tryin get some wheels. Wanna finish this bike first


----------



## eric ramos

ooooooooooookela shit 
u better have it full effect phx with display and not cut backs


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 26 2007, 04:54 PM~9091453
> *fucker :angry: !!!!!!!!. Its coming. still tryin get some wheels. Wanna finish this bike first
> *


i want wheels too but i've been rebuilding and chroming the motor on it...then put a hole in the piston :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos+Oct 26 2007, 06:54 PM~9091458-->
> 
> 
> 
> ooooooooooookela shit
> u better have it  full effect phx with display and not cut backs
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prolly not but will see :happysad:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Oct 26 2007, 06:56 PM~9091461
> *i want wheels too but i've been rebuilding and chroming the motor on it...then put a hole in the piston :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 still paying back for my tranny going out


----------



## eric ramos

praobly not??????? are u serious?????????


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 26 2007, 07:03 PM~9091496
> *praobly not??????? are u serious?????????
> *


I still got mad shit to buy.Im proppin cash every week. will see


----------



## Lil Spanks

Bunch of baby's


----------



## 817Lowrider

yawnnnnnnnn


----------



## eric ramos

hahaha babyyyyyyyyy


----------



## 817Lowrider

went and had a few cold ones. chillen uffin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 26 2007, 11:32 PM~9093566
> *went and had a few cold ones. chillen uffin:
> *


KOOLIO


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 im out


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 26 2007, 11:42 PM~9093625
> *2 im out
> *


LATES


----------



## eric ramos

ey any of u guys kno how to uplster?


----------



## Lil Spanks

Bed time for everyone :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 26 2007, 11:55 PM~9093709
> *ey any of u guys kno how to uplster?
> *


no.


----------



## Lil Spanks

2 Members: CHILLY WILLY, (socios b.c. prez)-----oh,ohhhh.........It's past your bed time :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

stfu u drunk ass art


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 27 2007, 12:09 AM~9093785
> *2 Members: CHILLY WILLY, (socios b.c. prez)-----oh,ohhhh.........It's past your bed time :biggrin:
> *


Check this out. I got off work at 11:30pm, I got home at abot 12:04. Then I have to go back to work at 6am. :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 27 2007, 01:13 AM~9093808
> *Check this out. I got off work at 11:30pm, I got home at abot 12:04. Then I have to go back to work at 6am.  :cheesy:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: Suckerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## eric ramos

damn harsh ass hours 

and art u sexual choclate


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 27 2007, 12:14 AM~9093815
> *:rofl:  :rofl: Suckerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> *


 :


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 27 2007, 01:20 AM~9093843
> *:
> *


go meme  Eric will tuck you in


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 27 2007, 02:31 AM~9093926
> *go meme  Eric will tuck you in
> *


WTF!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 27 2007, 08:48 AM~9094627
> *WHY IM I SO GAY-WTF!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





:buttkick:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 27 2007, 09:53 AM~9094646
> *:buttkick:
> *


Your diapers loose


----------



## eric ramos

:tears:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 27 2007, 11:36 AM~9095593
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tears:
> *


WHY U HAVE TO DO THAT TO ARTIE :twak: 
:tears: :angel:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 27 2007, 10:12 AM~9094956
> *What it dewwww
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos

a fuken unibrow????? i have one naturaly yo


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

watu p familia
art..eric...juan...anfd every1 esle


----------



## eric ramos

fukin around with omars shits

























im takin it like a show tommow like that if that puto dont show up wen we leave ha


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

damm eric im really liking that engraving
man that bike is fukin clean


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 27 2007, 01:48 PM~9096127
> *fukin around with omars shits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im takin it like a show tommow like that if that puto dont show up wen we leave ha
> *


god damn that couh loooks fukin nice..
and o eric yo bike loks coo too


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 27 2007, 01:48 PM~9096127
> *fukin around with omars shits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im takin it like a show tommow like that if that puto dont show up wen we leave ha
> *


that shit is cleeeeaan


----------



## 817Lowrider

I LUV HIS BIKE


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 27 2007, 06:29 PM~9096593
> *I MAKE LUV 2 HIS BIKE WHEN HE NOT AROUND
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Oct 27 2007, 05:32 PM~9096605
> *PENIS SMELL GOOD
> *


WTF


----------



## eric ramos

hahahahaha 
took them off cus omar is going so i had to put them bacck on his triky but fuck it ill get my pair soon enough


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 27 2007, 06:59 PM~9097432
> *hahahahaha
> took them off cus omar is going so i had to put them bacck on his triky but fuck it ill get my pair soon enough
> *


a fagget 
casper said to kall em
asap


----------



## eric ramos

fuck him 
he just want his money 
im tryin to get it 
i kno i owe him big but fuck he bothers to much


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 27 2007, 07:04 PM~9097454
> *fuck him
> he just want his money
> im tryin to get it
> i kno i owe him big but fuck he bothers to much
> *


he said asap foo
jus kal him :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

:no:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 27 2007, 07:09 PM~9097470
> *:no:
> *


haha fukin gurl u worser then my sister
y u so scared of him...
haha pinche scardy kkat


----------



## eric ramos

:werd: na i just dont want tohear his bitchin


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 27 2007, 07:15 PM~9097491
> *:werd: na i just dont want tohear his bitchin
> *


u scared
eric>>>>>> hno:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 27 2007, 01:48 PM~9096127
> *fukin around with omars shits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im takin it like a show tommow like that if that puto dont show up wen we leave ha
> *


i need to steal that bike


----------



## eric ramos

u need to post up monchies shit


----------



## OSO 805

NO.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Oct 27 2007, 10:58 PM~9098420
> *NO.
> *


u fukin bitch post it...
fuki ****


----------



## eric ramos

yepers wats the fucken deal i heard that it was done
pics or didnt happen


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 27 2007, 08:09 PM~9097470
> *:no:
> *


 :no: :no: :loco:


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuckin ****!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 27 2007, 01:48 PM~9096127
> *fukin around with omars shits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im takin it like a show tommow like that if that puto dont show up wen we leave ha
> *


  Make me proud homie.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Oct 28 2007, 12:58 AM~9098420
> *NO.
> *


PM PICS???


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 28 2007, 02:30 PM~9101035
> *PM PICS???
> *


me 2 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

2ND PLACE HOES
GREAT:UH:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 28 2007, 07:56 PM~9102984
> *2ND PLACE HOES
> GREAT:UH:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 28 2007, 08:56 PM~9102984
> *2ND PLACE HOES
> GREAT:UH:
> *


GREAT :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

already


----------



## eric ramos

meh yo


----------



## Aztecbike

hey art get in contact with me about the clubs 30th anniversary next year!!! and to all the bike club be pepared for it!!!


----------



## eric ramos

they aint 
im gettin a fuken greyhound next year for the banquet


----------



## Aztecbike

koo eric who are you coming with???


----------



## eric ramos

prop me n omar 
only i aint payin no one alses greyhound 
its like 130 somting but like 2somting for both ways like a lesbian


----------



## 817Lowrider

cool,cool


----------



## show-bound

WHOS ALL GOIING TO ODESSA AND WHO WILL HAVE EXTRA BANDS IM NEED SOME!
THEY HITTING ME AT 20 EXTRA....


----------



## eric ramos

say wat
ok ok really some one send me the reg form or the number for me to call them up n shit 
i need 2 reg already


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 29 2007, 09:01 PM~9110022
> *say wat
> ok ok really some one send me the reg form or the number for me to call them up n shit
> i need 2 reg already
> *


did that a few times :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

the linke was to some other bullshit not to an actual form


----------



## 817Lowrider

(432)337-2189


----------



## show-bound

ITS STILL IN MY MYBOX WHATS YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS


----------



## OSO 805

big props to eric for puting it down for THEE ARTISTICS.......


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Oct 29 2007, 10:34 PM~9111601
> *big props to eric for puting it down for THEE ARTISTICS.......
> *


X2222


----------



## GrimReaper

WATS GUD BITCHS


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Oct 30 2007, 12:51 PM~9114253
> *WATS GUD BITCHS
> *


go build a bike :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

ha same for u


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 30 2007, 05:33 PM~9116217
> *ha same for u
> *


its in progress puto... just waiting


----------



## eric ramos

for xmas?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 30 2007, 05:45 PM~9116266
> *for xmas?
> *


eric talks big chit now his chit is done....lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos+Oct 30 2007, 05:45 PM~9116266-->
> 
> 
> 
> for xmas?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This shit aint cheap and you know it fool. Plus I am a grown man I have prioritys. and I love them lowlows its just not on the top on the list
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Oct 30 2007, 05:48 PM~9116280
> *eric talks big chit now his chit is done....lol
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## eric ramos

:yes: i do 
fos need to get motovated 
for reals
next year like arite said fo should bust out in fullleffect
yo
and i need them shirts sam for odessa or atleast omars i can rock my so cal one if u aint got mine in time


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 30 2007, 05:51 PM~9116314
> *:yes: i do
> fos need to get motovated
> for reals
> next year like arite said fo should bust out in fullleffect
> yo
> and i need them shirts sam for odessa or atleast omars i can rock my so cal one if u aint got mine in time
> *


waiting on juans and they will be done...should of been here already! the file is ready and homie is wainting for the rest of them...i had to speacial order jauns cuz his is big zx they didnt have it in the store...

just might be redoing the whole bike everything and might not be ready.... :0 

skys wants transformers now


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 30 2007, 05:56 PM~9116363
> *waiting on juans and they will be done...should of been here already! the file is ready and homie is wainting for the rest of them...i had to speacial order jauns cuz his is big zx they didnt have it in the store...
> 
> just might be redoing the whole bike everything and might not be ready.... :0
> 
> skys wants transformers now
> *


Them dickey shirts run small.LOL :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 30 2007, 05:57 PM~9116378
> *Them dickey shirts run small.LOL :biggrin:
> *


lmao..i bought a 3x and had to take it back tooooooo big..

even the 2x is a bit large.....

so


them fuckers dont run small....lmao! :roflmao: :roflmao: :loco:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 30 2007, 05:59 PM~9116393
> *lmao..i bought a 3x and had to take it back tooooooo big..
> 
> even the 2x is a bit large.....
> 
> so
> them fuckers dont run small....lmao! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :loco:
> *


my ass the 3x is hella small :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

transformers? ive had that didea before of the bike like to transfrom in tosomting 

and wats up with my shirts


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 30 2007, 06:02 PM~9116421
> *transformers? ive had that didea before of the bike like to transfrom in tosomting
> 
> and wats up with my shirts
> *


waiting on juans....i got to get them done at the same time!!!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 30 2007, 06:02 PM~9116417
> *my ass the 3x is hella small :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 30 2007, 06:12 PM~9116526
> *:roflmao:  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :happysad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

howdy hooker


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 30 2007, 08:22 PM~9117600
> *:wave:
> *


que puto


----------



## 817Lowrider

*RED DANGEROUS *
IN FULL EFFECT FOR ODESSA!!!


----------



## eric ramos

:happysad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

I might be headed to the huston show this weekend.....I'll know by tonite


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 30 2007, 08:41 PM~9117772
> *I might be headed to the huston show this weekend.....I'll know by tonite
> *


Shit wish it wasnt a long ass drive


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 30 2007, 07:47 PM~9117823
> *Shit wish it wasnt a long ass drive
> *


hore :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 30 2007, 09:10 PM~9118008
> *hore :angry:
> *


Damn fool that shit is south TX.I am in North TX


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 30 2007, 09:11 PM~9118016
> *Damn fool that shit is south TX.I am in North TX
> *


DAMN LIE....ITS ONLY 3HRS! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

269 mi – about 4 hours 11 mins


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://www.google.com/maps?q=Houston+TX&oi...+TX&saddr=&rl=1


----------



## Lil Spanks

About 21 hoursx from me


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 30 2007, 09:14 PM~9118047
> *About 21 hoursx from me
> *


Good luck


----------



## Lil Spanks

I'll find out tonite and if it's a go...I'll be driving out there :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 30 2007, 09:14 PM~9118047
> *About 21 hoursx from me
> *


HE GOT YA THERE...

DRIVE DURING THE DAY 75 MILES AN HR!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 30 2007, 09:17 PM~9118074
> *I'll find out tonite and if it's a go...I'll be driving out there :cheesy:
> *


PASS THROUGH LUBBOCK LET ME KNOW!!!


----------



## eric ramos

damnnnnnnnnnn long ass 1 1/2 day drive ha


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 30 2007, 08:18 PM~9118089
> *I WANNA LUBE UP JAUN AND YOU CAN WATCH LET ME KNOW!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 30 2007, 09:15 PM~9118058
> *Good luck
> *


ACUALLY NO STOPS AND NO PEE PEE BREAKS, NO SNACKS<<<<

3.58 HRS


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 30 2007, 08:19 PM~9118097
> *damnnnnnnnnnn long ass 1 1/2 day drive ha
> *


wHY...cUZ I'M DOWN FOR THIS SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 30 2007, 08:21 PM~9118116
> *ACUALLY NO STOPS AND NO PEE PEE BREAKS, NO SNACKS<<<<
> 
> 3.58 HRS
> *


So no jacking off hour


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Oct 30 2007, 09:20 PM~9118109-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you gay
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Oct 30 2007, 09:21 PM~9118116
> *ACUALLY NO STOPS AND NO PEE PEE BREAKS, NO SNACKS<<<<
> 
> 3.58 HRS
> *


not for me :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 30 2007, 08:23 PM~9118139
> *you gay, j/k no i am
> not for me :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 30 2007, 09:20 PM~9118109
> *:0
> *


HEY, THAT NO FUNNY :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 30 2007, 09:27 PM~9118171
> *HEY, THAT NO FUNNY :angry:
> *


Nothin but gay shit.


----------



## Lil Spanks

Damm haters :tears: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Gay Haters.


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: bunch of fagossss


----------



## 817Lowrider

x2


----------



## Lil Spanks

Well , I'll be on my way to houston.......ya hooooooooo :biggrin: .
Eric i will stop by so you can get the dics brake buddy,, :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

To my members: All bike's should be done and ready to show for next year....








or the year after that


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

:roflmao:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Oct 31 2007, 11:39 PM~9128232
> *To my members: All bike's should be done and ready to show for next year....
> or the year after that
> *


hhaahaha


----------



## GrimReaper

new project 
http://img141.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010093hl2.jpg
http://img138.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010102fe1.jpg


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave: I'm off to tx....yeaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 1 2007, 07:02 AM~9129242
> *new project
> http://img141.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010093hl2.jpg
> http://img138.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010102fe1.jpg
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 1 2007, 11:20 AM~9130020
> *:wave: I'm off to tx....yeaaaaaaaaaa
> *


whostine is to damn far


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 1 2007, 12:44 PM~9130233
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


so u like it


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 1 2007, 01:24 PM~9131937
> *so u like it
> *


Some one give this guy a schwinn. :burn:


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 1 2007, 04:26 PM~9131955
> *Some one give this guy a schwinn.  :burn:
> *


lol i cant ride my lowlows over hear so i got my bmx 2
u got a pm


----------



## eric ramos

mannnnnnnnn artie 
i called you ill call you more orita i bet ur still some were in arizona or new mex?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 1 2007, 03:51 PM~9133228
> *mannnnnnnnn artie
> i called you ill call you more orita i bet ur still some were in arizona or new mex?
> *


----------



## eric ramos

talked to artie he should be here somtime tommorw around here


----------



## GrimReaper

_____________________________$$$____$$____________ _____$$$__________
_$$$$$$$$$$$$$___$$__________$$$__$$$$____________ ___$$$$$$$$_______
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$_$$$$________$$$$__$$$$___________$ $$_$$$$$$$$$$_____
$$_$$$____$$$$$_$$$$________$$$$__$$$$__________$$ $$__$$$$$$$$$$____
__$$$$_____$$$$_$$$$_______$$$$___$$$$_________$$$ $$__$$$$_$$$$$$___
_$$$$$___$$$$$__$$$$_______$$$$___$$$$$______$$$$$ $$__$$$$___$$$$$__
_$$$$__$$$$$____$$$$_______$$$$__$$$$$$_____$$$$$$ $___$$$$____$$$$__
_$$$$$$$$$______$$$$______$$$$___$$$$$$$__$$$$$$$$ $___$$$_____$$$$__
$$$$$$$_________$$$$______$$$$___$$$$$$$$$$$$__$$$ ___$$$$_____$$$$__
$$$$$$$_________$$$$_____$$$$____$$$_$$$$$$$___$$$ ___$$$$____$$$$___
$$$$$$$$$$$_____$$$$_____$$$$____$$$___$$$____$$$$ ___$$$___$$$$$$___
_$$$_$$$$$$$$___$$$$____$$$$$____$$$__________$$$_ ___$$$$$$$$$$_____
_$$$_____$$$$$___$$$$__$$$$$$____$$$__________$$$_ __$$$$$$$_________
_$$$____$$$$$$___$$$$$$$$$$$____$$$$__________$$$_ _$$$$_____________
_$$$$$$$$$$$$$____$$$$$$_$$$$___$$$__________$$$__ __$$$_____________
$$$$$$$$$$$________$$$___$$$$___$$$__________$$___ __$$$$____________
$$$$$$$___________________________________________ __$$$$____________
_$$_______________________________________________ __$$$_____________


----------



## show-bound

jaun your shirt came in today....so its on next week! shirts will finally be done!

everyone will be looking good for Odessa


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 2 2007, 01:36 PM~9139578
> *jaun your shirt came in today....so its on next week! shirts will finally be done!
> 
> everyone will be looking good for Odessa
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 2 2007, 01:59 PM~9139727
> *
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Oh snapppp.


----------



## eric ramos

arties going to magnificos 
sam n juanito u should go?
just got of the phone with him hes in san antonio almost to htown


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 2 2007, 05:45 PM~9141298
> *arties going to magnificos
> sam n juanito u should go?
> just got of the phone with him hes in san antonio almost to htown
> *


1st of the month, still building and getting ready for Odessa...
whats the point in going with no bike...


----------



## eric ramos

to meet art?
idk? 
why did i go to vegas if i didnt have a chance in hell?
oh yea thats my ben davis shirt?


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 1 2007, 10:02 AM~9129242
> *new project
> http://img141.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010093hl2.jpg
> http://img138.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010102fe1.jpg
> *


wat u think of my project eric


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 2 2007, 06:02 PM~9141469
> *to meet art?
> idk?
> why did i go to vegas if i didnt have a chance in hell?
> oh yea thats my ben davis shirt?
> *


yes sir!

you had a bike to represent! 

we shall meet soon! someday!


----------



## eric ramos

tru 
yes about beny davis shit?


----------



## 817Lowrider

tx IS A BIG STATE. Houston is on the other part of it. I never planned on going to the maginfocos show. plus Im moving this weekend


----------



## eric ramos

damn thast crazy i kno it is 
it takes atleast 13 hours to htown
and it takes 15 hours to go to the vally were noe lives
and it takes like 11 hours to dtown 
i kno its fuken big but idk


----------



## 817Lowrider

i hate moving


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 2 2007, 06:52 PM~9141877
> *damn thast crazy i kno it is
> it takes atleast 13 hours to htown
> and it takes 15 hours to go to the vally were noe lives
> and it takes like 11 hours to dtown
> i kno its fuken big but idk
> *


the big H is 12 hrs from me.. Art making a hella of a trip again...


----------



## eric ramos

:yes: 2day trip yo


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 2 2007, 09:33 PM~9143095
> *:yes: 2day trip yo
> *


make it on a single day...leave early and hit the high speed limit...should knock off some time...


from lubbock to austin 5-6 another 3-4 from there...


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 2 2007, 09:33 PM~9143095
> *:yes: 2day trip yo
> *


cool that he stoped by and saw ya...pinch pede..lol


----------



## eric ramos

he paseed tru here at 9am so i couldnt get the diskbreak cus iw as n skool but hopley in the way back i can get that break shit


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

fukin art always takin tripps to texas and neva has time to come ova here for us
lol


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: aint u fukers coming down for odessa ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yea i forgot arti aint going but fuck it suposevly bones going to be there


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 2 2007, 09:40 PM~9143140
> *he paseed tru here at 9am so i couldnt get the diskbreak cus  iw as n skool but hopley in the way back i can get that break shit
> *


yall are protected by peddys during school hrs...lol


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 2 2007, 09:51 PM~9143207
> *:rofl: aint u fukers coming down for odessa ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yea i forgot arti aint going but fuck it suposevly bones going to be there
> *


should have waited for odessa....aint no homies in h-town any how..

new chapter!! :dunno:


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: shit i doubt it to many clubs and not enough solo fos
?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 2 2007, 09:59 PM~9143259
> *:rofl: shit i doubt it to many clubs and not enough solo fos
> ?
> *


lmao! for the reals who name is fixen to change....

we could go world wide??? just got to get that one solo dedicated person who is still fixing their chit!

:roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

baby boy on TV


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 2 2007, 10:06 PM~9143306
> *baby boy on TV
> *


news..
you robbed a store?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 2 2007, 10:07 PM~9143317
> *news..
> you robbed a store?
> *


This jode. Living with yall mama


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 2 2007, 10:10 PM~9143332
> *This jode. Living with yall mama
> *


que que???????

im drinking crown and didnt understand that chit..


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 2 2007, 10:11 PM~9143340
> *que que???????
> 
> im drinking crown and didnt understand that chit..
> *


quote from the movie Baby Boy. never mind


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 2 2007, 10:18 PM~9143360
> *quote from the movie Baby Boy. never mind
> *


que paso no puro party tonight..or que.

cant wait till them shirts get done! look cleanage!


----------



## 817Lowrider

I got into some shit with some fools from 28th st(gang). Fools roled by my crib talking shit. So I went to go box one of em and they all get out. I stepped back.  I felt like a bitch


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 2 2007, 10:21 PM~9143379
> *I got into some shit with some fools from 28th st(gang). Fools roled by my crib talking shit. So I went to go box one of em and they all get out. I stepped back.  I felt like a bitch
> *


vista night for you..... it aint scarface!

"you got the money....you got the cocaine!"


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 2 2007, 10:19 PM~9143372
> *que paso no puro party tonight..or que.
> 
> cant wait till them shirts get done! look cleanage!
> *


broke as fuck


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 2 2007, 10:24 PM~9143402
> *broke as fuck
> *


its the first of the month....get up get up....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 2 2007, 10:26 PM~9143419
> *its the first of the month....get up get up....
> *


get paid on the 9th...
But its cool partied all last week


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 2 2007, 10:27 PM~9143427
> *get paid on the 9th...
> But its cool partied all last week
> *


said fuck t with the left over change fom the tranny huh!

gonna be spending some time with mr Brown mannana


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 2 2007, 10:28 PM~9143437
> *said fuck t with the left over change fom the tranny huh!
> 
> gonna be spending some time with mr Brown mannana
> *


word! :cheesy: Pics or it didnt happen?
:rofl:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 2 2007, 10:30 PM~9143452
> *word! :cheesy:  Pics or it didnt happen?
> :rofl:
> *


its gonna happen!


----------



## 817Lowrider

cool,cool


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 2 2007, 10:32 PM~9143461
> *cool,cool
> *


i will have all your build portfolio pics for sure! might skip the how toos...but tu sabes!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 2 2007, 10:34 PM~9143470
> *i will have all your build portfolio pics for sure! might skip the how toos...but tu sabes!
> *


already aint no thing.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 2 2007, 10:34 PM~9143472
> *already aint no thing.
> *


need any polished parts for another project?? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 2 2007, 10:35 PM~9143477
> *need any polished parts for another project?? :biggrin:
> *


not yet . soon shit after deep brown


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 2 2007, 10:36 PM~9143489
> *not yet . soon shit after deep brown
> *



you already know you get the discount...be about 200 for some forks and chit...reg price is 225
made another logo witht the TX chap left it at work..


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 2 2007, 10:40 PM~9143511
> *you already you get the discount...be about 200 for some forks and chit...reg price is 225
> made another logo witht the TX chap left it at work..
> *


ORLY


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 2 2007, 10:40 PM~9143518
> *ORLY
> *


hell na im bullchit-n


aint no fn discounts...


did you ever get your fenders...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 2 2007, 10:43 PM~9143530
> *hell na im bullchit-n
> aint no fn discounts...
> did you ever get your fenders...
> *


I know... Hell naw I aint heard shit about my fenders. I sent him a couple pms but nothing :angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 2 2007, 10:44 PM~9143536
> *I know... Hell naw I aint heard shit about my fenders. I sent him a couple pms but nothing :angry:
> *



chyou got my money...chyou got the fendrs.....lol


who gots them...who was sapposed to do them :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 2 2007, 10:46 PM~9143545
> *chyou got my money...chyou got the fendrs.....lol
> who gots them...who was sapposed to do them :dunno:
> *


exactly what I asked. Taco posed to do them IDK waiting for a reply.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 2 2007, 10:49 PM~9143560
> *exactly what I asked. Taco posed to do them IDK waiting for a reply.
> *


thats > RO BC.... how much you out...give me you design..i will order some and do em up! 

i found some for like 12 a pair...duck or reg. gift from me to ya!


----------



## eric ramos

fuck u lovers


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 2 2007, 11:04 PM~9143661
> *fuck u lovers
> *


i got to be carful what i chat to with minors...lol

pm me....heheehhee


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Nov 2 2007, 10:52 PM~9143579-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats > RO BC.... how much you out...give me you design..i will order some and do em up!
> 
> i found some for like 12 a pair...duck or reg.  gift from me to ya!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Na its cool. I got some I am looking at. already done ready for paint/body
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Nov 2 2007, 11:09 PM~9143694
> *i got to be carful what i chat to with minors...lol
> 
> pm me....heheehhee
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

pipicachach


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 3 2007, 08:12 PM~9148160
> *pipicachach
> *


Movin tomorrow


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 weeks fuckers


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 3 2007, 09:59 PM~9148651
> *2 weeks fuckers
> *


2 weeks for what?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 3 2007, 10:02 PM~9148672
> *2 weeks for what?
> *


odessa


----------



## show-bound

damn already!! i though 3...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 3 2007, 10:03 PM~9148677
> *damn already!! i though 3...
> *


yup


----------



## 817Lowrider

wahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## 817Lowrider

I am bored


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 3 2007, 08:20 PM~9148778
> *I am bored
> *


Why did you leave chat?


----------



## eric ramos

las nalgas 
today i finish the boxes of the u kno wat


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 4 2007, 10:32 AM~9151034
> *las nalgas
> today i finish the boxes of the u kno wat
> *


----------



## eric ramos

still no reeg for odessa bitchessssssss hahaha


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

wat it dew


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Nov 4 2007, 11:25 AM~9151262
> *wat it dew
> *


go back to sleep.


----------



## eric ramos

sup mija como esta tu babygirl casper?


----------



## GrimReaper

sup puta i just got a mac laptop and im over hear at ihop


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 4 2007, 02:08 PM~9152051
> *sup puta i just  got a mac laptop and im over hear at ihop
> *


word?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 4 2007, 11:27 AM~9151275
> *sup mija como esta tu babygirl casper?
> *


watup ****
fuk do i knoe
and his truk kame out clean foo
pretty nice


----------



## eric ramos

pics or didnt happen 
he bitches to much about money wen hes a baller with a house in fresno and mexico hahahah and a 5gs paintjov on his truck with bike he bought for 400 hahhaa


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 4 2007, 03:36 PM~9152488
> *pics or didnt happen
> he bitches to much about money wen hes a baller with a house in fresno and mexico hahahah and a 5gs paintjov on his truck with bike he bought for 400 hahhaa
> *


hha cas he works fo rme
lol
and a my bike comin out bad
fenders and frame primered and ready for paint but the weather too bad to paint  
and im get my parts chromed pretty soon
but still debatin on engraving
dont knoe yet......
but yea ima bust out foolio


----------



## eric ramos

just get the engraving the "real" engraving since i cant aford it u basterd ha
u gettin it ready for bakers?\
and for reals u cunts need a damn digital cam or just post them cus every 2 days u have a new pic on myspace but we cant get a pic of the progres s of the bike? wtf is that shit about


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 4 2007, 03:42 PM~9152520
> *just get the engraving the "real" engraving since i cant aford it u basterd ha
> u gettin it ready for bakers?\
> and for reals u cunts need a damn digital cam or just post them cus every 2 days u have a new pic on myspace but we cant get a pic of the progres s of the bike? wtf is that shit about
> *


bcas i aint showin shit till its done
to suprise every1
haha ****


----------



## eric ramos

ok take a pic of caspers truck i want to see his 5g paint job fuken big baller cant even payhis phone bill that why he bitches to me for his money


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 4 2007, 05:09 PM~9152057
> *word?
> *


ya trade a psp 4 it its a white ibook


----------



## eric ramos

nice trade


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 4 2007, 07:29 PM~9152786
> *nice trade
> *


it was first ipod video 30gig 4 moded psp then psp 4 ibook


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 4 2007, 06:49 PM~9152887
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ol skool heater, i bet that shit be keeping you warm all winter


----------



## eric ramos

fix ur bike sell one of them laptops


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 4 2007, 08:17 PM~9153011
> *fix ur bike sell one of them laptops
> *


i will fix it soon


----------



## GrimReaper

think of paintin the bike the color of my jacket


----------



## eric ramos

we need to update the myspace page fuck faces fo reals


----------



## GrimReaper

tell ziggs bitch 
yo get me rims of the rims u were tellim me about


----------



## GrimReaper

tell ziggs bitch 
yo get me rims of the rims u were tellim me about


----------



## eric ramos

rims of the rims yo?


----------



## GrimReaper

PIXS BITCH U NO WAT I MENT AND U THINK THAT COLOR OF MY JACKET WOULD LOOK GOOD


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

FUK U GUYS 
U GUYS GOT ANY SUGGESTIONS ON WAT TO CHANGE ONDA PAGE


----------



## eric ramos

up date pics pendejo


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 4 2007, 10:15 PM~9155193
> *up date pics pendejo
> *


OKEY PM ME UPDATE PICS ****
AND EVERY1 ELSE GOT ANY NEW PIX


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Art says whats up.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 4 2007, 10:17 PM~9155213
> *Art says whats up.
> *


IS HE LIKIN YO SAK LIKE ALWAYS
LOL


----------



## GrimReaper

eric were the fuk my pixs bitch
raul mac sucks


----------



## sic713

nice meeting ya art... i got a pic for ya.. ill post it later


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

OKEY THE PAGE HAS BEEN UPDATED WIT SOME NEW PICS ON SOME ALBUMS
IVE POSTED PICS ON DA PAGE OF DA CAR CLUB
ERIC IVE ADDED PICS OF YO BIKE TO YO CHAP  
AND ADDED SOME THINGS TO THA PROFILE
NUTIN SPECIAL
CHEK IT OUT
http://www.myspace.com/thee_artistics_homepage


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Nov 5 2007, 01:08 AM~9155525
> *OKEY THE PAGE HAS BEEN UPDATED WIT SOME NEW PICS ON SOME ALBUMS
> IVE POSTED PICS ON DA PAGE OF DA CAR CLUB
> ERIC IVE ADDED PICS OF YO BIKE TO YO CHAP
> AND ADDED SOME THINGS TO THA PROFILE
> NUTIN SPECIAL
> CHEK IT OUT
> http://www.myspace.com/thee_artistics_homepage
> *


nice!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 4 2007, 10:22 PM~9155248
> *eric were the fuk my pixs bitch
> raul mac sucks
> *


My 6 year old niece can get on the internet, play a song and print pictures. What is your problem?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 4 2007, 11:22 PM~9155634
> *nice!
> *


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 5 2007, 02:54 AM~9155852
> *My 6 year old niece can get on the internet, play a song and print pictures. What is your problem?
> *


i can do that just mac sucks im not used 2 it


----------



## eric ramos

wat about omars bike?
n shit?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 5 2007, 05:34 AM~9156335
> *i can do that just mac sucks im not used 2 it
> *


It sounds like your the problem.


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 5 2007, 01:53 PM~9158105
> *It sounds like your the problem.
> *


this is the first mac i every messed wit


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 5 2007, 05:11 PM~9160153
> *this is the first mac i every messed wit
> *


once you get used to it, you will never want anything else!


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 5 2007, 06:49 AM~9156513
> *wat about omars bike?
> n shit?
> *


send me pics u fukin retard 
i told u once and illl tell u gain stop bitchin and send me pics


----------



## eric ramos

pendejo
and take of that one wen im holdin my frame


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 5 2007, 05:13 PM~9161263
> *pendejo
> and take of that one wen im holdin my frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


JUS FOR DAT I AINT TAKIN IT OFF
:angry:


----------



## mortalkombat2

http://www.myspace.com/69TAHTIANA69 

whos this??


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 5 2007, 06:09 PM~9161832
> *http://www.myspace.com/69TAHTIANA69
> 
> whos this??
> *


I DONT KNOE
I HAVE HER AS A FREIND TOO


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 4 2007, 10:41 PM~9155357
> *nice meeting ya art... i got a pic for ya.. ill post it later
> *


post it up fuker


----------



## eric ramos

guess who the fuck is in my house ???????????????????????


----------



## GrimReaper

atie


----------



## GrimReaper

were the fuk r my bitch eric im a put u back on ebay if u dont get me them


----------



## eric ramos

yep fuken artie :yes:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 5 2007, 11:49 PM~9164270
> *yep fuken artie :yes:
> *


who cares


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 5 2007, 09:49 PM~9164270
> *yep fuken artie :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:  ................eric is taking it up the ass


----------



## eric ramos

:guns: fuck u puto 
post monchies shit up already puto


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 5 2007, 05:13 PM~9161263
> *pendejo
> and take of that one wen im holdin my frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice bike  ...............................eric fuck you  is art at your pad still???


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 5 2007, 10:20 PM~9164440
> *:biggrin:   ................eric is taking it up the ass
> *


na arty in lucys room jus like i would b :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 5 2007, 09:49 PM~9164270
> *yep fuken artie :yes:
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Nov 6 2007, 12:30 AM~9164509
> *na arty in lucys room jus like i would b :biggrin:
> *


will she be joing us in Odessa?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Nov 6 2007, 12:30 AM~9164509
> *na arty in lucys room jus like i would b :biggrin:
> *


pinche server...


----------



## show-bound

> :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

prob she is
artie left like 20mins ago n shit 
crazy fuker has to make to cali by noon time


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 6 2007, 01:15 AM~9164738
> *prob she is
> artie left like 20mins ago n shit
> crazy fuker has to make to cali by noon time
> *


fool in a renta car or what..he be stacking up miles..

did ya get your parts


----------



## eric ramos

yea rent car and angel that dude with the red legions bike wanted to leave we offerd him they can stay n crash in the couch cus that fo only has had like 2 hours of sleep in the whole day


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 6 2007, 02:07 AM~9164968
> *yea rent car and angel that dude with the red legions bike wanted to leave we offerd him they can stay n crash in the couch cus that fo only has had like 2 hours of sleep in the whole day
> *


crazy... long ass ride. whats good..debating of painting skys chit again...


----------



## eric ramos

this wat my opinion u should do
better rims 
parts u got shit in the making better sproket and wayyyyyyyyyyy better seat and ur set


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 6 2007, 02:21 AM~9165051
> *this wat my opinion u should do
> better rims
> parts u got shit in the making better sproket  and wayyyyyyyyyyy better seat and ur set
> *


getting there....little by little. this just a lil hobbie and my car taking up hella time and$$$$$$$$$ as well...


----------



## show-bound




----------



## show-bound




----------



## show-bound




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 5 2007, 03:25 PM~9160293
> *once you get used to it, you will never want anything else!
> *


X2 :thumbsup: What kind of mac did you get grim?


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 6 2007, 12:45 AM~9165176
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if u make me a az chater one it will be greatly appreciated :happysad:


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 6 2007, 04:19 AM~9165275
> *X2  :thumbsup: What kind of mac did you get grim?
> *


ibook


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 6 2007, 07:23 AM~9165597
> *if u make me a az chater one it will be greatly appreciated  :happysad:
> *


i got it already i didnt load it up


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 6 2007, 12:32 AM~9165115
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shitttttttttttttt :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

bikes in a lil ass fuken rentalcar

















thanks artie


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 6 2007, 06:46 AM~9165788
> *i got it already i didnt load it up
> *


yo sam is it possible to make a *oxnard chap* one
or *chiques chap*


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 6 2007, 05:38 AM~9165629
> *ibook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much did you get that for? whats the OS running on it?


----------



## GrimReaper

eric i want one of thos breakes



raul i trade a moded psp 4 it and i got 2 c wat os it is this laptop is from 01


----------



## GrimReaper

eric i want one of thos breakes



raul i trade a moded psp 4 it and i got 2 c wat os it is this laptop is from 01


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 6 2007, 02:22 PM~9168545
> *eric i want one of thos breakes
> raul i trade a moded psp 4 it and i got 2 c wat os it is this laptop is from 01
> *


I will trade you a custom schwinn for that mac.


----------



## GrimReaper

im usein it 4 skool n my mom uses it 2


----------



## eric ramos

fuck ur self im usin one of the breaks the one with the arrows might go on omars bike so :rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 6 2007, 02:26 AM~9165084
> *getting there....little by little.  this just a lil hobbie and my car taking up hella time and$$$$$$$$$ as well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


right click and save


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

this ***** needs his damn rest


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 6 2007, 09:34 PM~9171827
> *:wave:
> *


watup ****


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 6 2007, 10:38 PM~9171874
> *this ***** needs his damn rest
> *


 :biggrin:  :loco: :yes:


----------



## Lil Spanks

H-town 11/04/07 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 7 2007, 10:31 AM~9175284
> *H-town 11/04/07 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whos bike is that?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 7 2007, 11:32 AM~9175291
> *Whos bike is that?
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 7 2007, 10:33 AM~9175298
> *
> *


What happened to the M&M one?


----------



## eric ramos

fuck that bike just cus them damn handle bars 
but the paterns n murals are alrite


----------



## 817Lowrider

oh snappp


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 6 2007, 12:39 AM~9165148
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i doubt there is that chapter anymore


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Nov 7 2007, 07:55 PM~9178242
> *i doubt there is that chapter anymore
> *


why you sa?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 7 2007, 06:24 PM~9178433
> *why you sa?
> *


because everyone in the so cal chapter dnt build bikes anymore


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Nov 7 2007, 08:26 PM~9178441
> *because everyone in the so cal chapter dnt build bikes anymore
> *


----------



## eric ramos

u are the **** who dont and texas arizona new york and new mex doing it bigger then so cal aint that sad :rolf:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 7 2007, 08:46 PM~9178553
> *u are the **** who dont and texas arizona new york and new mex doing it bigger then so cal aint that sad :rolf:
> *


taking a break, fixen to lay some patterns on the PR bike! hno:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Nov 7 2007, 06:26 PM~9178441
> *because everyone in the so cal chapter dnt build bikes anymore
> *


haha maybe u have 
but dont say anythin if u aint knoe shit
jus wait for me and casper to bust
anint no 1 knoe wats happen in so cal for us
so if u aint knoe dont say shit


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 7 2007, 06:46 PM~9178553
> *u are the **** who dont and texas arizona new york and new mex doing it bigger then so cal aint that sad :rolf:
> *


fuk eric stfu
like i said be4 and im sayin it again
dont fukin open your mouth if u dont knoe shit
dont trip **** me and casper workin on our shit
on the lowpro 
so u fukin ***** need ot stfu
and work on your shit
and keep yo comments to yourself :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

muhahahahahahhahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrimReaper

HEY FOOLS
I NEED SOME HELP PICKIN A COLOR 4 THE BLUE FRAME I WAS THINK A TAN BUT I DONT NO


----------



## eric ramos

casper aint shit and he has been workin on shit for 3 years almost 
he dont have shit cept "a house in fresno and mex" and a truck with a "5gpaintjob" and still money hungry as shit cus of a phone bill?
wtf? 
i kno fuker workin on ur shit rite? but wats up with all the members allllllover so cal 
dont lompoc suposevly has like 20 members n shit wtf? idont kno i never seee progress or even pics noting to many ppls not showing shit


----------



## 817Lowrider

yall need to take that shit to pm


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 7 2007, 08:41 PM~9178967
> *yall need to take that shit to pm
> *


  Pm sent


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 7 2007, 09:39 PM~9178956
> *HEY FOOLS
> I NEED SOME HELP PICKIN A COLOR 4 THE BLUE FRAME I WAS THINK A TAN BUT I DONT NO
> *


Tan  




> *--------------------
> 70 IMPALA SITIN ON 22" PROJECT*


Fuckin New yorkers :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

6 Members: CHILLY WILLY, eric ramos, juangotti, lowriderwiz, GrimReaper, JUSTDEEZ------- :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 7 2007, 09:42 PM~9178974
> * Pm sent
> *


liar.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 7 2007, 08:43 PM~9178987
> *liar.
> *


Pm sent back :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Better bring your ass to odessa


----------



## GrimReaper

THE IMPALA MINE N MY UNCLE
SO WE GOIN 2 PUT 22 WIRES OR SOME OTHER SHIT
OR TRY N SELL THAT SHIT 2 BYE THIS JJUSIED CUTLASS


----------



## eric ramos

he aint


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 7 2007, 08:45 PM~9178992
> *Better bring your ass to odessa
> *


No cuz your going :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 7 2007, 07:40 PM~9178960
> *casper aint shit and he has been workin on shit for 3 years almost
> he dont have shit cept "a house in fresno and mex" and a truck with a "5gpaintjob" and still money hungry as shit cus of a phone bill?
> wtf?
> i kno fuker workin on ur shit rite? but wats up with all the members allllllover so cal
> dont lompoc suposevly has like 20 members n shit wtf? idont kno i never seee progress or even pics noting to many ppls not showing shit
> *


HOMIE KASPER GETIN HIS BLUIE BIKE PAINTED AND EVERYTHIN
AS WE SPEEK
AND YEA IM HOLDIN IT DOWN HERE
I FUK DO I KNOE
I AINT THE PRES
IM THE ONLY ONE HOLDIN IT DOWN IN SO KAL I GUESS
:angry: 
 
FUK MAN ART U NEED TO CHEK EVERY1 IN SOCAL CHAP
TO SEE WTF IS GOIN ON :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

damn well atlest u keeepin it real i kno u aint the only one oso has some good shit 2 but idk/


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 7 2007, 08:24 PM~9179322
> *damn well atlest u keeepin it real i kno u aint the only one oso has some good shit 2 but idk/
> *


YEA I KNOE 
IDK DAWG 
HOPEFULLY THE SO KAL DONT FALL APRT
KAS I AINT GONA LET THAT HAPPEN


----------



## eric ramos

next year man will be better year


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 7 2007, 08:30 PM~9179366
> *next year man will be better year
> *


IF U SAY SO


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Nov 7 2007, 08:18 PM~9179251
> *HOMIE KASPER GETIN HIS BLUIE BIKE PAINTED AND EVERYTHIN
> AS WE SPEEK
> AND YEA IM HOLDIN IT DOWN HERE
> I FUK DO I KNOE
> I AINT THE PRES
> IM THE ONLY ONE HOLDIN IT DOWN IN SO KAL I GUESS
> :angry:
> 
> FUK MAN ART U NEED TO CHEK EVERY1 IN SOCAL CHAP
> TO SEE WTF IS GOIN ON :angry:
> *


WTF I BEEN HOLDING IT DOWN 2 SINCE THE BEGINING OF THE VENTURA CHAPTER AND WHEN I CAME BACK AND STILL HOLDING IT DOWN....


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Nov 7 2007, 07:15 PM~9178737
> *haha maybe u have
> but dont say anythin if u aint knoe shit
> jus wait for me and casper to bust
> anint no 1 knoe wats happen in so cal for us
> so if u aint knoe dont say  shit
> *


foo wen i mean so cal i mean the orange county chapter not ur cahpter
so dnt be comin at me like that
u better stfu
wow u n casper thats like 2-3 bikes
big deal
and i wasnt saying shit to u zigs so so fuk off
eris and zigs need to suk it
art pm me need to talk to u
lowridering 805 jr
u have been doing ur shit
but we dnt hear from ur chapter or any updates
ruben dnt put 22 thats a donk not lowrider


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

HERES A LITTLE UPDATE ON THE LATES I'VE DONE......THE PATTENS IT JUST NEEDS PINSTRIPES AND LEAFING OR SOMETHING......


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Nov 7 2007, 08:41 PM~9180046
> *foo wen i mean so cal i mean the orange county chapter not ur cahpter
> so dnt be comin at me like that
> u better stfu
> wow u n casper thats like 2-3 bikes
> big deal
> and i wasnt saying shit to u zigs so so fuk off
> eris and zigs need to suk it
> art pm me need to talk to u
> lowridering 805 jr
> u have been doing ur shit
> but we dnt hear from ur chapter or any updates
> ruben dnt put 22 thats a donk not lowrider
> *


OH....NEXT TIME SAY ORANGE COUNTY :biggrin: SO WE DONT HAVE 2 GO TRUW ALL THIS SHIT AGAIN


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

THIS WEEKEND ILL BE GOING TO THIS TOY RUN....


November 11, 2007--Oxnard, CA--INFINITE CC TOYS FOR KIDS FUNDRAISER SUNDAY NOVEMBER 11, 2007 LOCATION EAGLES CLUB ON SAVIERS RD., OXNARD FROM 10 AM-3 PM, DONATION IS A $10 UNWRAPPED TOY OR $10. FOR INFO CONTACT CHRIS SRGT @ ARMS 805-443-4800, OR CHOCOLATE BUNNY 805-844-6680.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Nov 7 2007, 09:49 PM~9180104
> *HERES A LITTLE UPDATE ON THE LATES I'VE DONE......THE PATTENS IT JUST NEEDS PINSTRIPES AND LEAFING OR SOMETHING......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice
hahah yea ok ill do that
lol
u dnt have to show updates if u dnt to homie
u dnt have to listen these ass clowns
the only ass clown u have to listen to is
****** art


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Nov 7 2007, 09:41 PM~9180046
> *foo wen i mean so cal i mean the orange county chapter not ur cahpter
> so dnt be comin at me like that
> u better stfu
> wow u n casper thats like 2-3 bikes
> big deal
> and i wasnt saying shit to u zigs so so fuk off
> eris and zigs need to suk it
> art pm me need to talk to u
> lowridering 805 jr
> u have been doing ur shit
> but we dnt hear from ur chapter or any updates
> ruben dnt put 22 thats a donk not lowrider
> *


HOMEI WTF FOO
THEN U NEED TO MAKE SHIT SPECIFIC
CAS IT SEEMED LIEK U SAID ALL THE CHAP IN SO CAL DAWG
AND DONT B HERE SAYIN SHIT IF U AINT FINISHIN YO BIKE EITHER
AND IM ALMOST DSONE FINISHIN MY BIKE
I REDID THE WHOLE BIKE PARTS PAINT AND ALL
WATS UP WIT YO BIKE ESE


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 6 2007, 07:23 AM~9165597
> *if u make me a az chater one it will be greatly appreciated  :happysad:
> *


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Nov 7 2007, 10:16 PM~9180306
> *HOMEI WTF FOO
> THEN U NEED TO MAKE SHIT SPECIFIC
> CAS IT SEEMED LIEK U SAID ALL THE CHAP IN SO CAL DAWG
> AND DONT B HERE SAYIN SHIT IF U AINT FINISHIN YO BIKE EITHER
> AND IM ALMOST DSONE FINISHIN MY BIKE
> I REDID THE WHOLE BIKE PARTS PAINT AND ALL
> WATS UP WIT YO BIKE ESE
> *


i dnt have to specfic to nobody
and im not doing bikes foo
im over that shit
dnt need to spend tyme and money on that
foo dnt be calling me out cuz then ill
build a bike to kick ur ass :angry: 
fuk everyone starts to much drama in this dammm club
wtf
art u need to get ur bitch hoobz in check


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Nov 7 2007, 09:49 PM~9180104
> *HERES A LITTLE UPDATE ON THE LATES I'VE DONE......THE PATTENS IT JUST NEEDS PINSTRIPES AND LEAFING OR SOMETHING......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a toda madre guey


----------



## Lil Spanks

Awsome bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez

bout time.


----------



## eric ramos

first of all vic stfu and build a bike then talk shit atlest zigs gots shit in progress u always just askin for prices n designs n sutpid shit like that just make ur mind and do a damn bike


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Nov 6 2007, 11:10 AM~9166360
> *yo sam is it possible to make a oxnard chap one
> or chiques chap
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 7 2007, 11:39 PM~9180462
> *bout time.
> *


Oh, hey lover


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 7 2007, 10:42 PM~9180485
> *Oh, hey lover
> *


did you get my voice mail?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 8 2007, 12:42 AM~9180478
> *first of all vic stfu and build a bike then talk shit atlest zigs gots shit in progress u always just askin for prices n designs n sutpid shit like that just make ur mind and do a damn bike
> *


yall play too much...someones going to get uptight!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 8 2007, 12:42 AM~9180485
> *Oh, hey lover
> *


lightning mc queen ass...
anthoer trip to Tx...might as well just move over here!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Nov 7 2007, 11:49 PM~9180104
> *HERES A LITTLE UPDATE ON THE LATES I'VE DONE......THE PATTENS IT JUST NEEDS PINSTRIPES AND LEAFING OR SOMETHING......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice! clean and simple patterns...i like that!

golding anything else.???chain stands out


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 7 2007, 11:44 PM~9180514
> *lightning mc queen ass...
> anthoer trip to Tx...might as well just move over here!
> *


  maybe


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 7 2007, 11:43 PM~9180489
> *did you get my voice mail?
> *


Yes sir, And no i don't swing that way buddy :roflmao: :roflmao: But there's one person that i can tel you about over a phone call 2marrow


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 8 2007, 12:48 AM~9180550
> * maybe
> *


Austin tx is the spot!  
not to big not to small...plenty to do!! get bored..san antone is 45 min away..

big d 2.5 houston 3... :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

u gots to come to atlest one nm show u bitch


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 8 2007, 12:51 AM~9180592
> *u gots to come to atlest one nm show u bitch
> *


im sapposed to be in New MEx in dec 9th i think for a concert!!
be doing the thang with Raza Deep out there...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 7 2007, 11:44 PM~9180514
> *lightning mc queen ass...
> anthoer trip to Tx...might as well just move over here!
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 8 2007, 12:54 AM~9180611
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


phtochop time! :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

arti uwhore


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Aztecbike

art are you going to tustins show on sunday?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 8 2007, 01:00 AM~9180665
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

Now thats hella funny lol


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: the differnt arties hahaha


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 8 2007, 01:07 AM~9180716
> *:rofl: the differnt arties hahaha
> *


back to the future....

looked older way when


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Nov 7 2007, 10:29 PM~9180389
> *i dnt have to specfic to nobody
> and im not doing bikes foo
> im over that shit
> dnt need to spend tyme and money on that
> foo dnt be calling me out cuz then ill
> build a bike to kick ur ass :angry:
> fuk everyone starts to much drama in this dammm club
> wtf
> art u need to get ur bitch hoobz in check
> *


THEN Y THE FUK U HERE DAWG...
:uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 7 2007, 10:49 PM~9180567
> *Yes sir, And no i don't swing that way buddy :roflmao:  :roflmao:  But there's one person that i can tel you about over a phone call 2marrow
> *


Call me after 9:30 am


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 8 2007, 12:28 AM~9181083
> *Call me after 9:30 am
> *


:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Nov 8 2007, 11:29 AM~9183232
> *:wave:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 7 2007, 10:42 PM~9180478
> *first of all vic stfu and build a bike then talk shit atlest zigs gots shit in progress u always just askin for prices n designs n sutpid shit like that just make ur mind and do a damn bike
> *


HAHAHAH SUK IT ERIC
AND ZIGS I CAN GO ON ANYWEBSITE I WANT


----------



## 817Lowrider

muhahahahahahahahahahaha. bitches


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 8 2007, 05:32 PM~9185022
> *muhahahahahahahahahahaha. bitches
> *


call me


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 8 2007, 05:45 PM~9185085
> *call me
> *


Ill hit ya up in a bit


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 8 2007, 05:49 PM~9185116
> *Ill hit ya up in a bit
> *


give a number to call ya at...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 8 2007, 05:50 PM~9185122
> *give a number to call ya at...
> *


pm sent


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Nov 8 2007, 01:53 PM~9184403
> *HAHAHAH SUK IT ERIC
> AND ZIGS I CAN GO ON ANYWEBSITE I WANT
> *


WATEVER U SAY!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup lil bitch


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 8 2007, 04:43 PM~9185475
> *sup lil bitch
> *


WATUP BITCH


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

HOES


----------



## eric ramos

ur mom


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 8 2007, 07:53 PM~9186755
> *ur mom
> *


IS COOL..
BUT ERICS MOM A HOOKER


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Nov 8 2007, 08:53 PM~9186764
> *IS COOL..
> BUT ERICS MOM A HOOKER
> *


Hey *** what's up with buying the frame???????


----------



## eric ramos

hoes and more hoes


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 8 2007, 09:08 PM~9186863
> *hoes and more hoes
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Nov 8 2007, 08:51 PM~9186738
> *This is what happens when i get locked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 8 2007, 09:24 PM~9187521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahahha that look likes u artie


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

This is what happens when you pull out of casper


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 8 2007, 04:49 PM~9185116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 8 2007, 09:42 PM~9187677
> *This is what happens when you pull out of casper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahahahha


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 8 2007, 06:43 PM~9185475


DID YO HEAR ANYTHING ON THOSE FENDERS!!!
HOLDING UP THE PAINT!!! 

WHATS THE WORD....TIME IS RUNNING OUT!!!!!!!

CAN WE GET SOME FEEDBACK ON THESE WITHOUT PUTTING ANYONE ON BLAST.

?????


----------



## eric ramos

werid ass pics mothefukers


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 8 2007, 11:28 PM~9187932
> *werid ass pics mothefukers
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 9 2007, 01:03 AM~9188186
> *:biggrin:
> *


pm that avi pic! :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

haha chek it out
http://www.lowrider-bike.net/?p=4


----------



## 817Lowrider

daymmnnn


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 9 2007, 12:04 AM~9188191
> *pm that avi pic! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 9 2007, 03:02 PM~9191623
> *
> *


wheres mine???


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 9 2007, 03:01 PM~9191952
> *wheres mine???
> *


----------



## eric ramos

well i am dissapointed and mad to say this 
but im callin odessa off i aint got reg or nada and not much money and display aint ready and im not going just for the fuck of it so fuck it 
phx will be my next show


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 9 2007, 05:46 PM~9193139
> *well i am dissapointed and mad to say this
> but im callin odessa off i aint got reg or nada and not much money and display aint ready and im not going just for the fuck of it so fuck it
> phx will be my next show
> *


 :angry: :angry: :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

hoe shit


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 9 2007, 04:46 PM~9193139
> *well i am dissapointed and mad to say this
> but im callin odessa off i aint got reg or nada and not much money and display aint ready and im not going just for the fuck of it so fuck it
> phx will be my next show
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Nov 9 2007, 05:37 PM~9193604-->
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:  :angry:  :yessad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im sorry i let u down
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Nov 9 2007, 05:41 PM~9193658
> *hoe shit
> *


phhhs no deep brown anwayways 
i might go just to go it like 45 buks on grey hound


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 9 2007, 08:11 PM~9193850
> *im sorry i let u down
> phhhs no deep brown anwayways
> i might go just to go it like 45 buks on grey hound
> *


it is what it is


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 9 2007, 06:46 PM~9193139
> *well i am dissapointed and mad to say this
> but im callin odessa off i aint got reg or nada and not much money and display aint ready and im not going just for the fuck of it so fuck it
> phx will be my next show
> *


wtf....

you have your sis take you..and save some money....
grandparents stay there...room and board free.. 
this should of been on the map before anything else! this was the show we were all sappoesed to meet and show together! you didnt have a display in vegas so why would this one matter?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 10 2007, 01:00 AM~9195611
> *wtf....
> 
> you have your sis take you..and save some money....
> grandparents stay there...room and board free..
> this should of been on the map before anything else! this was the show we were all sappoesed to meet and show together! you didnt have a display in vegas so why would this one matter?
> *


X2 DONT BITCH OUT BRO


----------



## eric ramos

good news 
we going 
but no display 
no borders
just going
but how much is it again at the door?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 10 2007, 12:26 PM~9197709
> *good news
> we going
> but no display
> no borders
> just going
> but how much is it again at the door?
> *


yeaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## eric ramos

disapoints me with out display tho  phx?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 10 2007, 12:33 PM~9197742
> *disapoints me with out display tho  phx?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

:no: sucks not :cheesy: fuken artie 
well 5months is alot of time for me to get some shit for phx ready


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 10 2007, 12:48 PM~9197805
> *:no: sucks not :cheesy: fuken artie
> well 5months is alot of time for me to get some shit for phx ready
> *


Suck for you but i want your sis :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

:werd:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 10 2007, 11:51 AM~9197813
> *:biggrin:
> Suck for you but i want your sis :biggrin:
> *


X2 :wave:


----------



## OSO 805

was up lames


----------



## eric ramos

post shit oso 
u kno u have alot of pics of shi t


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 10 2007, 11:51 AM~9197813
> *:biggrin:
> Suck for you but i want your sis :biggrin:
> *


ey ask your homie how much to airbrush my frame and fenders  :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 10 2007, 12:03 PM~9197853
> *post shit oso
> u kno u have alot of pics of shi t
> *


no  .................ey i might get faced rims soon :biggrin: .....................my shits geting done :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

mannnnnnn post shit puto or ur going to bust it out in phx? or san bernadino or wat evesr its called


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 10 2007, 01:26 PM~9197709
> *good news
> we going
> but no display
> no borders
> just going
> but how much is it again at the door?
> *


dude its 30 bucks to get in...might as well take your bike!! get 2 passes!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 10 2007, 01:00 PM~9197846
> *X2  :wave:
> *


----------



## eric ramos

oso post this shit atlesat painted?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 10 2007, 02:28 PM~9198277
> *I drive a dodge strauts
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Lil Spanks

Welcome back......Canada :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderwiz

glad to be back chilly


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: sup canada SUP Rob


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 11 2007, 12:50 AM~9201478
> *:wave: sup canada SUP Rob
> *


Where's my wife at ???


----------



## lowriderwiz




----------



## eric ramos

lucy here crashed out why?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 10 2007, 11:55 PM~9201505
> *Where's my wife at ???
> *


I told her she could have the night off cause you were going to spend some quality time with the boys.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Nov 11 2007, 12:55 AM~9201510
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nEED'S A FRONT FENDER


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 11 2007, 12:58 AM~9201525
> *I told her she could have the night off cause you were going to spend some quality time with the boys.
> *


That's right , me and you lover....


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 11 2007, 01:32 AM~9201698
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thas my b.f right there :worship: :worship: :angel: :tongue: :rofl:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 11 2007, 12:34 AM~9201719
> *Thas my b.f right there :worship:  :worship:  :angel:  :tongue:  :rofl:
> *


Your talking about the cup right?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 11 2007, 01:54 AM~9201829
> *Your talking about the cup right?
> *


 :no: :no: :werd: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 817Lowrider

what mag is that?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 11 2007, 07:09 AM~9202537
> *what mag is that?
> *


LRM


----------



## 817Lowrider

which issue???


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 11 2007, 12:41 PM~9203230
> *which issue???
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

This one. I knew you wanted to see the cover so I had to take a pic so I dont get 30 pm's about what the cover looks like. :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 11 2007, 01:37 PM~9203554
> *This one. I knew you wanted to see the cover so I had to take a pic so I dont get 30 pm's about what the cover looks like.  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

Ima have to track down that issue


----------



## eric ramos

i meet most of the fukers on that issue


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 11 2007, 10:44 AM~9203606
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THAT GAY ARTIE ? ? ? :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Nov 11 2007, 04:26 PM~9204904
> *IS THAT GAY ARTIE ? ? ? :roflmao:
> *


no.


----------



## eric ramos

it is artie u can tell eazy


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:uh: You guys are stupid. I dont think Art was a member back in 99.


----------



## eric ramos

hes allways been his pops is one of the origonal ones 
he used to own a cutless that tat on his hand dates back to like 98


----------



## socios b.c. prez

WTF? I guess I was wrong.


----------



## eric ramos

damn gangster damnthat fuker looks the same hahahahha just with a lil more weight


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

HAHAH IT IS THAT ***.......I WENT TO A TOYS 4 TOTS TODAY AND ALL 3 BIKES WE TOOK, TOOK 1ST PLACE IN FULL CUSTOM, STREET CUSTOM AND TRIKE CATEGORIES... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

pics???


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 11 2007, 04:25 PM~9205197
> *pics???
> *


  ONEBADPUP.COM WILL HAVE SOME UP IN LIKE A MONTHS OR SO....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Nov 11 2007, 05:37 PM~9205255
> *  ONEBADPUP.COM WILL HAVE SOME UP IN LIKE A MONTHS OR SO....
> *


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 10 2007, 12:26 PM~9197948
> *mannnnnnn post shit puto or ur going to bust it out in phx? or san bernadino or wat evesr its called
> *


  .........................pics no


----------



## OSO 805

BABOSO HYDROS if you got rid of thous pumps that frame is mine now :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 11 2007, 05:56 PM~9205059
> *WTF? I guess I was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam i'm fine


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 11 2007, 06:11 PM~9205476
> *Dam i'm fine
> *


 :yes: :nicoderm: ............................... :happysad: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :scrutinize: :around:


----------



## 817Lowrider

***


----------



## Lil Spanks

From today's tustin show....2 members, both 3rd place congrats :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 11 2007, 07:21 PM~9205549
> *I love being a ***
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :werd:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 10 2007, 12:04 PM~9197858
> *ey ask your homie how much to airbrush my frame and fenders   :biggrin:  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 11 2007, 07:36 PM~9205662
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 11 2007, 06:37 PM~9205674
> *
> *


 :twak: :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 11 2007, 08:26 PM~9205582
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :werd:
> *


.................... /´¯/)
..................../¯.. /
.................../..../
............./´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸
........../'/.../..../......./¨¯\
........('(...´...´.... ¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........'\'...\.......... _.·´
............\..............(
..............\.............\
:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 11 2007, 07:47 PM~9205750
> *.................... /´¯/) Thats for all yall that think im gay
> ..................../¯.. / Cuz i am..
> .................../..../
> ............./´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸
> ........../'/.../..../......./¨¯\
> ........('(...´...´.... ¯~/'...')
> .........\.................'...../
> ..........'\'...\.......... _.·´
> ............\..............(
> ..............\.............\
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 11 2007, 07:50 PM~9206205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you even dance like a ***.


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 11 2007, 05:11 PM~9205476
> *Dam i'm fine
> *


FOO U STAND LIKE A FAGGET..


----------



## eric ramos

damn u fukres make me laugh :rofl:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 11 2007, 11:25 PM~9207685
> *damn u fukres make me laugh :rofl:
> *


.................... /´¯/)
..................../¯.. /
.................../..../
............./´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸
........../'/.../..../......./¨¯\
........('(...´...´.... ¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........'\'...\.......... _.·´
............\..............(
..............\.............\


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 11 2007, 11:25 PM~9207685
> *damn u fukres make me laugh :rofl:
> *


you realy wana see monchis bike ???  :0


----------



## OSO 805

just for eric


----------



## eric ramos

beauty needs striping and leafing and maybe murals and better parts but shit damn its bad ass ive been waitin along ass time to see that painted


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Nov 11 2007, 07:18 PM~9205154
> *HAHAH IT IS THAT ***.......I WENT TO A TOYS 4 TOTS TODAY AND ALL 3 BIKES WE TOOK, TOOK 1ST PLACE IN FULL CUSTOM, STREET CUSTOM AND TRIKE CATEGORIES... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: THATS NICE!


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 12 2007, 12:31 AM~9207992
> *beauty needs striping and leafing and maybe murals and better parts but shit damn its bad ass ive been waitin along ass time to see that painted
> *


thats all in the works  :biggrin: ....................................ART


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 12 2007, 02:31 AM~9207992
> *beauty needs striping and leafing and maybe murals and better parts but shit damn its bad ass ive been waitin along ass time to see that painted
> *


I CAN HANDLE THAT  SOME PATTERNS TOO!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Nov 11 2007, 01:43 PM~9203599-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by socios b.c. [email protected] 11 2007, 01:44 PM~9203606
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by socios b.c. [email protected] 11 2007, 01:44 PM~9203609
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by socios b.c. [email protected] 11 2007, 01:45 PM~9203612
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Nov 11 2007, 06:56 PM~9205059
> *WTF? I guess I was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE HISTORY REVIEW! 
WHAT YR AND ISSUE?


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 12 2007, 12:37 AM~9208023
> *I CAN HANDLE THAT   SOME PATTERNS TOO!
> *


 :0 :biggrin: ......................ey i might need you to paint a frame for me :0 :biggrin: you got candy apple green???  ..........................ill post the frame tomaro so you can see


----------



## OSO 805

new page bitches


----------



## eric ramos

sam i need ur number mofo
nned to talk to u 
and oso that bike has to be clean as shit for phx if u going ?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 12 2007, 02:43 AM~9208047
> *:0  :biggrin: ......................ey i might need you to paint a frame for me :0  :biggrin:  you got candy apple green???  ..........................ill post the frame tomaro so you can see
> *


NOT ON HAND WE CAN ALWAY ORDER ENOUGH FOR WHAT YO NEED!  
GOT PLENTY OF BASE! TAPE AND THING OF THAT NATURE...GET AT ME LET ME KNOW! I DONT DO CHIT OVE THE HOLIDAYS!! GOTS EXTRA TIME TO FUCKS WITH STUFF!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 12 2007, 02:57 AM~9208099
> *sam i need ur number mofo
> nned to talk to u
> and oso that bike has to be clean as shit for phx if u going ?
> *


PM YA FOOLIO!


----------



## eric ramos

wers the pm puto?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 12 2007, 03:00 AM~9208108
> *wers the pm puto?
> *


YOU GOT MAIL :cheesy:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 12 2007, 12:57 AM~9208099
> *sam i need ur number mofo
> nned to talk to u
> and oso that bike has to be clean as shit for phx if u going ?
> *


DOUNT EVEN TRIP  MY SHIT IS GETING ENGRAVED GOLD AND CROME.......FRAME AND FENDER GETING AIRBRUSHED BY ARTS HOMIE AND ARTS GOLD LIFING IT AND STRIPING IT DISPLAY GETING DONE NEW RIMS PROBLY GETING ENGRAVED TO :cheesy:  AND IM GOING TO PUT A MINI PUMP SO YEA :biggrin: .....................................MONCHIS IS GOING TO GET FACED PARTS........180 SPOKED RIMS NICE FENDERS ,MURALS,STRIPING  TU SABES WE GOT TO PUT IT DOWN AND MY CUSENS SHIT IS GETING THE SAME  ...................AND THEY ARE GETING DISPLAYS SOON :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 11 2007, 11:37 AM~9203554
> *This one. I knew you wanted to see the cover so I had to take a pic so I dont get 30 pm's about what the cover looks like.  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Feb 99. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 12 2007, 01:11 AM~9208146
> *DOUNT EVEN TRIP  MY SHIT IS GETING ENGRAVED GOLD AND CROME.......FRAME AND FENDER GETING AIRBRUSHED BY ARTS HOMIE AND ARTS GOLD LIFING IT AND STRIPING IT DISPLAY GETING DONE NEW RIMS PROBLY GETING ENGRAVED TO  :cheesy:   AND IM GOING TO PUT A MINI PUMP SO YEA :biggrin: .....................................MONCHIS IS GOING TO GET FACED PARTS........180 SPOKED RIMS NICE FENDERS ,MURALS,STRIPING   TU SABES WE GOT TO PUT IT DOWN AND MY CUSENS SHIT IS GETING THE SAME  ...................AND THEY ARE GETING DISPLAYS SOON :biggrin:
> *


phx? or wat?
:0 arti mk me omar ?????? who alse line up mofos :cheesy: whos arts homie? he good?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 12 2007, 03:18 AM~9208163
> *Feb 99.  :biggrin:
> *


COOL,COOL!


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:wave:


----------



## GrimReaper

:buttkick: 
:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 12 2007, 02:18 AM~9208163
> *Feb 99.  :biggrin:
> *


You want me.....  :roflmao:


----------



## GrimReaper

nice artie


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 12 2007, 12:54 PM~9210516
> *You want me.....   :roflmao:
> *


Damn, :angry: no phone call?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 12 2007, 03:23 AM~9208176
> *phx? or wat?
> :0 arti mk me JUANGOTTI omar ?????? who alse line up mofos :cheesy: whos arts homie? he good?
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 12 2007, 02:28 PM~9210708
> *Damn,  :angry:  no phone call?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

art did u ge the txt


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Nov 12 2007, 03:25 PM~9211100
> *art did u ge the txt
> *


 :no: :yes: :no: :yes: :rofl:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 12 2007, 03:03 PM~9211325
> *:no:  :yes:  :no:  :yes:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: 
so do u beside that m&m bike
plus i need my trike kit that i bought from ****


----------



## Lil Spanks

:werd: :werd: :werd: :loco: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

My bike for now..


----------



## mortalkombat2

hows it goin fellas :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

wats gud mk


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 12 2007, 03:44 PM~9211643
> *My bike for now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 12 2007, 05:07 PM~9211861
> *hows it goin fellas  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: He spoke to me... Now i can die happy :cheesy:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper+Nov 12 2007, 04:08 PM~9211864-->
> 
> 
> 
> wats gud mk
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 12 2007, 04:17 PM~9211946
> *:0  :cheesy: He spoke to me... Now i can die happy :cheesy:
> *


haha nothin just waitn for phx 08
and art


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 12 2007, 07:17 PM~9211946
> *:0  :cheesy: He spoke to me... Now i can die happy :cheesy:
> *


ur a fukin *** art


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 12 2007, 05:34 PM~9212069
> *haha nothin just waitn for phx 08
> and art
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## GrimReaper

mk were can i get thos snake skin nike


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 12 2007, 05:43 PM~9212149
> *mk were can i get thos cowboy boots snake skin nike
> *


 :0 Baller


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 12 2007, 04:43 PM~9212149
> *mk were can i get thos snake skin nike
> *


hmm pic?


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 12 2007, 04:38 PM~9212102
> *:0  :cheesy:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Nov 12 2007, 02:25 PM~9211100
> *art did u ge the txt
> *


NO PUMPS .........this is going to mine :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

matching skirts and that bitch is clean


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 12 2007, 07:52 PM~9213120
> *NO PUMPS .........this is going to mine  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 12 2007, 07:46 PM~9213622
> *matching skirts and that bitch is clean
> *


this is a old pic but yea its clean :biggrin: h


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 12 2007, 09:07 PM~9213832
> *this is a old pic but yea its clean :biggrin: h
> *


How much shipped to ..92882 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

I need to know whats up with Jesse and his bro..(Bakersfeild)???????? They haven't showed all year???????? :angry:


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 12 2007, 08:03 PM~9212314
> *hmm pic?
> *


thos
http://pickyourshoes.com/collectible/nike_...snake_cocoa.htm


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 12 2007, 06:52 PM~9213120
> *NO PUMPS .........this is going to mine  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i thought u said u finished it
wat happen to the skirts


----------



## Lil Spanks

2 Members: CHILLY WILLY, (LOWRIDING 805 JR---Smells like gay sex.....
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

muhahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 12 2007, 09:59 PM~9214373
> *muhahahahahahahahahahaha
> *


***


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 12 2007, 11:01 PM~9214385
> ****
> *


gots some upgrades for my red bike. shit is hot.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 12 2007, 10:02 PM~9214399
> *gots some upgrades for my red bike. shit is hot.
> *


Pic or it didnt' happin....or pm me :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 12 2007, 11:03 PM~9214410
> *Pic or it didnt' happin....or pm me :biggrin:
> *


I will show you pics tomorrow. via pm if I find a camera


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 12 2007, 10:04 PM~9214428
> *I will show you pics tomorrow. via pm if I find a camera
> *


 :loco:


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 13 2007, 12:04 AM~9214428
> *I will show you pics tomorrow. via pm if I find a camera
> *


me 2 puta


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 12 2007, 10:06 PM~9214447
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :loco: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 12 2007, 11:07 PM~9214459
> *me 2 puta
> *


i got you


----------



## eric ramos

suck it btiches


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

WAT IT DEW


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 12 2007, 03:44 PM~9211643
> *My bike for now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## show-bound

spd write up below! :cheesy: 
http://www.lowrider-bike.net/


----------



## eric ramos

damn shit art call jessie his number still works the niga says hes been workin? and hes going to bakers in november i thinnk its this week


----------



## TonyO

Damn Art what did you do? :around:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 13 2007, 08:46 AM~9217365
> *Damn Art what did you do? :around:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 HOLY SHIT :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 13 2007, 07:30 AM~9216934
> *damn shit art call jessie his number still works the niga says hes been workin? and hes going to bakers in november i thinnk its this week
> *


Bakersfield show was last weekend.


----------



## GrimReaper

its my mother fukin birthday bitches


----------



## EatYoChicken

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 13 2007, 09:46 AM~9217365
> *Damn Art what did you do? :around:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats what happen after leaving a show :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:|


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 13 2007, 09:28 PM~9217914
> *Thats what happen after leaving a show :biggrin:
> *


Happened in the Bakersfield parking lot huh? :tears:


----------



## 817Lowrider

oh snap


----------



## Lil Spanks

:loco:


----------



## eric ramos

retard


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 13 2007, 01:46 PM~9218419
> *:|
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 13 2007, 06:17 PM~9220621
> *retard
> *


Re-terd


----------



## eric ramos

werd?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 13 2007, 06:29 PM~9220705
> *Am i werd?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## OSO 805

fucking lames!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Dem Hoes


----------



## eric ramos

milfs


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn it I am fly


----------



## runninlow

ok


----------



## 817Lowrider

I got a problem guys. M pop is selling this truck to my aunts boyfriend. This fool stop paying and bailed out. Now we cant find him. My pops says if we don't find the truck by Saturday night. were not going to Odessa He is pissed and said that we will look till we find him I went looking for the fool today but nothing. The reason I wont role out by my self is cus I dont have a license and I have warrants. I am doing all I can though.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 14 2007, 07:29 PM~9229003
> *I got a problem guys. M pop is selling this truck to  my aunts boyfriend. This fool stop paying and bailed out. Now we cant find him. My pops says if we don't find the truck by Saturday night. were not going to Odessa He is pissed and said that we will look till we find him I went looking for the fool today but nothing. The reason I wont role out by my self is cus I dont have a license and I have warrants. I am doing all I can though.
> *


booty face! take the bus! 

i thought you said it was you and your bro?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by runninlow_@Nov 14 2007, 06:59 PM~9228814
> *ok
> *


?? who's this


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 14 2007, 07:29 PM~9229003
> *I got a problem guys. M pop is selling this truck to  my aunts boyfriend. This fool stop paying and bailed out. Now we cant find him. My pops says if we don't find the truck by Saturday night. were not going to Odessa He is pissed and said that we will look till we find him I went looking for the fool today but nothing. The reason I wont role out by my self is cus I dont have a license and I have warrants. I am doing all I can though.
> *


 tell your pops to just report it stolen nuff said!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Nov 14 2007, 07:37 PM~9229060-->
> 
> 
> 
> booty face!  take the bus!
> 
> i thought you said it was you and your bro?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My pops driven. My bros a pussy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2007, 07:37 PM~9229066
> *?? who's this
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro the pussy
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Nov 14 2007, 07:45 PM~9229117
> *tell your pops to just report it stolen nuff said!
> *


They said he needs to get a lawyer do to the circumstances of the contract.
We will see I got a back up plan. Im just like hno: right now


----------



## 817Lowrider

Dont worry guys. I got a plan


----------



## eric ramos

anit that a bitch oh wells hope u find that con fuker


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 14 2007, 07:52 PM~9229183
> *anit that a bitch oh wells hope u find that con fuker
> *


I want to fuck that fool up so bad.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 14 2007, 07:53 PM~9229193
> *I want to fuck that fool up so bad.
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: 

whats the master plan


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 14 2007, 07:57 PM~9229224
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> 
> whats the master plan
> *


stake out all the bars around his hood till he slips up.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 14 2007, 05:29 PM~9229003
> *I got a problem guys. M pop is selling this truck to  my aunts boyfriend. This fool stop paying and bailed out. Now we cant find him. My pops says if we don't find the truck by Saturday night. were not going to Odessa He is pissed and said that we will look till we find him I went looking for the fool today but nothing. The reason I wont role out by my self is cus I dont have a license and I have warrants. I am doing all I can though.
> *


YOUR A FUCKING CRIMINAL????


----------



## 817Lowrider

NOOOOOOOOO


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 14 2007, 07:59 PM~9229246
> *stake out all the bars around his hood till he slips up.
> *


just say you aint going...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 14 2007, 06:08 PM~9229322
> *NOOOOOOOOO
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by abe C._@Nov 14 2007, 02:36 PM~9226855
> *im from florida and i didnt mean to copy nobody i just thought that was a bad ass mode
> *


FUCK THAT MAN. YOU NEED TO CHANGE THAT SHIT. :angry: I PAID A GRIP TO GET THAT CUSTOM MADE DESIGN. FUCK THAT SHIT :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 14 2007, 08:10 PM~9229348
> *FUCK THAT MAN. YOU NEED TO CHANGE THAT SHIT.  :angry: I PAID A GRIP TO GET THAT CUSTOM MADE DESIGN.  FUCK THAT SHIT :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


no doubt..you pay someone to give you a one off...that striat up stealing someones design...


----------



## 817Lowrider

Thought I would post it every where


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn I should have never posted up my custom designs


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 14 2007, 08:24 PM~9229450
> *Damn I should have never posted up my custom designs
> *


its a good thing you did, if that would have came out..someone would have som splan-n to dew....lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

wuhahahahahahaa not funny :nosad: :biggrin:


----------



## mortalkombat2

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

*1300!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 14 2007, 08:36 PM~9229539
> *1300!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:

pinche putas..whores i tell ya..whores


----------



## eric ramos

suck it 1300


----------



## GrimReaper

uffin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Aztecbike

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

WHORES!!!!!</span>


CHILLY WILLY	3797
eric ramos	3459
casper805	3201
juangotti	2099
NaturalHighII	2012
LILHOBBZ805	1173
OSO 805	1022
BABOSO HYDROS	802
LOWRIDING 805 JR	752
GrimReaper	647
bluepridelowride13	604
76'_SCHWINN	567
~MONCHIS 805 CALI~	564
mortalkombat2	495
THE REBIRTH	459
socios b.c. prez	426
show-bound	397
NorCalLux	376 <span style=\'color:red\'>RIP
THEE ARTISTICS	359
TonyO	353
Aztecbike	332
ESE NECIO 805	176
sic713	171
805 lowridercruiser	163
six trey impala	112
805 BABY.GOR13	78
CHILLY WILLY DADDY	74
bad news	70
spikes805	64
THE REBIRTH_old	62
speedy187	59
noe_from_texas	55
SIC'N'TWISTED	49
Spankz	47
sick six	44
Artistic3	39
the bone collector	38
SkysDaLimit	34
ozzylowrider	33
STR8_CLOWN'N	32
lowforlife	30
JUSTDEEZ	27
RO-BC	27
tequila sunrise	23
gizmo1	22
TearsofaClownII	21
RECKLESS RAUL	20
lowriderwiz	20
DodgerFan	19
tyrone_rolls_a_85	19
Harry's Dream	18
*SEEZER*	17
Billy	17
somerstyle	16
REC	16
str8 outta denmark	15
R.O.C	14
deville	14
chamuco61	13
805CARLOS	13
bandido	11
FREAKY BEHAVIOR	11
LaZyBoI714	11
2$hort	10
d1ulove2h8	10
Raguness	9
CHILLY WILLY (to delete)	9
CLASSY	9
lowrid3r	8
SAC_TOWN	7
Rusty193	6
ghost-rider	6
91PurplePeopleEater	6
SSccrreewwhheeaaDD	6
Crazylife13	6
mike acosta	6
GOODTIMES-L.A	5
drop'em	5
xcuze	5
THE_EMPIRE_SAC	5
66wita6	5
78 Monte 4 Life	5
EnchantedDrmzCEO	4
lowridersfinest	4
swa562	4
runninlow	4
FAYGO JOKER	4
casper805DADDY	4
7UP_BIKE	4
mitchell26	4
screwstone_tx	4
The ZONE	3
CE 707	3
ROBERT71MC	3
Damu505	3
D Twist	3
Armando Ranflitas	3
ITS ME BITCHES	3
RO.LIFER	2
GrimReapers Lady	2
KIDBUGGZ	2
excalibur	2
WickedWizzard	2
adrian vasquez	2
las_crucez	2
66 schwinn	2
.L1L CR1M1N4L::	2
Prieto520	2
LuxuriouSMontreaL	2
AMB1800	2
ridenlow702	2
Monnolo	2
Laid Magazine	2
lolow	2
G2G_Al	2
MysticStyles	2
PurpleLicious	2
TopDogg	1
Playboy206	1
1957wolseley	1
locotoys	1
chevy_grl	1
skinnischwinn	1
Regal King	1
GANGSTA BOOGIE II	1
chickadee1035	1
dog_jerry	1
back yard boogie	1
Swangin44s	1
swangin'n'bangin	1
kronix503	1
G~TIMES~4~LIFE	1
wimone	1
SOBER21	1
impala65	1
radicalplastic09	1
SANCHO	1
CERTIFIED TROUBLE	1
knight	1
toyshopcustoms	1
NaturalHighII_old	1
NOTHING BUT TROUBLE	1
sbcin1966newport	1
iced	1
stilktzin	1
EatYoChicken	1
SCHWINN_RIDER*73	1
RidinLowBC	1
HD Lowrider	1
PUPPETP13	1
oscar8	1
bigentmagazine	1
LIL PHX	1
sanjo_nena408	1
SHADOW714	1
fool	1
lowlife-biker	1
SA ROLLERZ	1
AutoMini	1
408SHARK	1
biggluv65	1
DripLOW	1
LVdroe	1
Sweet Adictions	1
kustombuilder	1
ogloko	1
viejitocencoast	1
the_blackwallstree	1
LOWRIDER SCENE	1


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 15 2007, 02:14 AM~9232112
> *I'M A WHORE!!!!!
> *


 :loco:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 15 2007, 01:39 AM~9232203
> *Can you put it in my ear like this?  :loco:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 15 2007, 01:14 AM~9232112
> *WHORES!!!!!</span>
> CHILLY WILLY	3797
> eric ramos	3459
> casper805	3201
> juangotti	2099
> NaturalHighII	2012
> LILHOBBZ805	1173
> OSO 805	1022
> BABOSO HYDROS	802
> LOWRIDING 805 JR	752
> GrimReaper	647
> bluepridelowride13	604
> 76'_SCHWINN	567
> ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~	564
> mortalkombat2	495
> THE REBIRTH	459
> socios b.c. prez	426
> show-bound	397
> NorCalLux	376  <span style=\'color:red\'>RIP
> THEE ARTISTICS	359
> TonyO	353
> Aztecbike	332
> ESE NECIO 805	176
> sic713	171
> 805 lowridercruiser	163
> six trey impala	112
> 805 BABY.GOR13	78
> CHILLY WILLY DADDY	74
> bad news	70
> spikes805	64
> THE REBIRTH_old	62
> speedy187	59
> noe_from_texas	55
> SIC'N'TWISTED	49
> Spankz	47
> sick six	44
> Artistic3	39
> the bone collector	38
> SkysDaLimit	34
> ozzylowrider	33
> STR8_CLOWN'N	32
> lowforlife	30
> JUSTDEEZ	27
> RO-BC	27
> tequila sunrise	23
> gizmo1	22
> TearsofaClownII	21
> RECKLESS RAUL	20
> lowriderwiz	20
> DodgerFan	19
> tyrone_rolls_a_85	19
> Harry's Dream	18
> *SEEZER*	17
> Billy	17
> somerstyle	16
> REC	16
> str8 outta denmark	15
> R.O.C	14
> deville	14
> chamuco61	13
> 805CARLOS	13
> bandido	11
> FREAKY BEHAVIOR	11
> LaZyBoI714	11
> 2$hort	10
> d1ulove2h8	10
> Raguness	9
> CHILLY WILLY (to delete)	9
> CLASSY	9
> lowrid3r	8
> SAC_TOWN	7
> Rusty193	6
> ghost-rider	6
> 91PurplePeopleEater	6
> SSccrreewwhheeaaDD	6
> Crazylife13	6
> mike acosta	6
> GOODTIMES-L.A	5
> drop'em	5
> xcuze	5
> THE_EMPIRE_SAC	5
> 66wita6	5
> 78 Monte 4 Life	5
> EnchantedDrmzCEO	4
> lowridersfinest	4
> swa562	4
> runninlow	4
> FAYGO JOKER	4
> casper805DADDY	4
> 7UP_BIKE	4
> mitchell26	4
> screwstone_tx	4
> The ZONE	3
> CE 707	3
> ROBERT71MC	3
> Damu505	3
> D Twist	3
> Armando Ranflitas	3
> ITS ME BITCHES	3
> RO.LIFER	2
> GrimReapers Lady	2
> KIDBUGGZ	2
> excalibur	2
> WickedWizzard	2
> adrian vasquez	2
> las_crucez	2
> 66 schwinn	2
> .L1L CR1M1N4L::	2
> Prieto520	2
> LuxuriouSMontreaL	2
> AMB1800	2
> ridenlow702	2
> Monnolo	2
> Laid Magazine	2
> lolow	2
> G2G_Al	2
> MysticStyles	2
> PurpleLicious	2
> TopDogg	1
> Playboy206	1
> 1957wolseley	1
> locotoys	1
> chevy_grl	1
> skinnischwinn	1
> Regal King	1
> GANGSTA BOOGIE II	1
> chickadee1035	1
> dog_jerry	1
> back yard boogie	1
> Swangin44s	1
> swangin'n'bangin	1
> kronix503	1
> G~TIMES~4~LIFE	1
> wimone	1
> SOBER21	1
> impala65	1
> radicalplastic09	1
> SANCHO	1
> CERTIFIED TROUBLE	1
> knight	1
> toyshopcustoms	1
> NaturalHighII_old	1
> NOTHING BUT TROUBLE	1
> sbcin1966newport	1
> iced	1
> stilktzin	1
> EatYoChicken	1
> SCHWINN_RIDER*73	1
> RidinLowBC	1
> HD Lowrider	1
> PUPPETP13	1
> oscar8	1
> bigentmagazine	1
> LIL PHX	1
> sanjo_nena408	1
> SHADOW714	1
> fool	1
> lowlife-biker	1
> SA ROLLERZ	1
> AutoMini	1
> 408SHARK	1
> biggluv65	1
> DripLOW	1
> LVdroe	1
> Sweet Adictions	1
> kustombuilder	1
> ogloko	1
> viejitocencoast	1
> the_blackwallstree	1
> LOWRIDER SCENE	1
> *


 :biggrin: 
pg 1300 yea


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

fuck man...long time no postie here.... :wave: how everybody been?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Nov 15 2007, 11:49 AM~9234299
> *fuck man...long time no postie here.... :wave: how everybody been?
> *


dam right hoodrat
were u ben???
:biggrin: 
and wats up wit yo bike :angry: :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

been making that cash boi...lol but all that cash is gonna go to shit cus i wrecked boi..fuck tickets!


----------



## 817Lowrider

ahahahahahaha x2 fuck tickets


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 15 2007, 03:25 PM~9235351
> *ahahahahahaha x2 fuck tickets
> *


x3


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 15 2007, 02:14 AM~9232112
> *Hey guy's, Meet my new girlfriend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf: :barf:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

Your a fucking fagget art


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

fukin art foo
that fukin pm made me throw up homie
on da serio side 
haha :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 15 2007, 03:29 PM~9235771
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rofl: damn that one is crazy funny its casper yo cus hes a baller :cheesy:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 15 2007, 04:55 PM~9236469
> *:rofl: damn that one is crazy funny its casper yo cus hes a baller :cheesy:
> *


dats u ***
u too skinny
and u look all white
jus aint no baller
lol
:biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

yes im skinny wite look like a monkey and am an ass hole ttas why i aint never going to have a girl who wont leave me :tears:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 15 2007, 05:02 PM~9236537
> *yes im skinny wite look like a monkey and am an ass hole ttas why i aint never going to have a girl who wont leave me :tears:
> *


so yo lady dumoed u or wu..
wat u do now talk about spoons or wut


----------



## eric ramos

noting just meh
fuuck


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 15 2007, 04:55 PM~9236469
> *:rofl: damn that one is crazy funny its casper yo cus hes a baller :cheesy:
> *


sup mija how u been? :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Nov 16 2007, 01:29 AM~9235771-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eric ramos_@Nov 16 2007, 02:55 AM~9236469
> *:rofl: damn that one is crazy funny its casper yo cus hes a baller :cheesy:
> *


Looks like you Eric :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

ddont make me come with my numchuks in that pic and beat ur ass tony :rofl:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 16 2007, 05:22 AM~9237539
> *ddont make me come with  my numchuks in that pic and beat ur ass tony :rofl:
> *


You sure you can lift them? They look like they weigh more than you :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

hardie har har ha 
bitch fuker u used to be skinny like me and u gain some weight that why u hating fo jk hahahah damn this is a trip


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 16 2007, 05:26 AM~9237574
> *hardie har har ha
> bitch fuker u used to be skinny like me and u gain some weight that why u hating fo jk hahahah damn this is a trip
> *


Tru dat I need to lay off the tortas and I dont mean the kind Taco goes for :roflmao:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 15 2007, 07:49 PM~9237798
> *Tru dat I need to lay off the tortas and I dont mean the kind Taco goes for :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao:
:roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

:barf: hahaha wtf? 
tortas de milanesa is my fav 
next vegas we have to see if i can eat mroe then you and still not even gain a pound of weight


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 16 2007, 05:51 AM~9237819
> *:barf: hahaha wtf?
> tortas de milanesa is my fav
> next vegas we have to see if i can eat mroe then you and still not even gain a pound of weight
> *


fooker :angry:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 15 2007, 07:51 PM~9237819
> *:barf: hahaha wtf?
> tortas de milanesa is my fav
> next vegas we have to see if i can eat mroe then you and still not even gain a pound of weight
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 15 2007, 07:52 PM~9237828
> *fooker  :angry:
> *


name the buffet in vegas 
i loved the rio one :0 the circus circus one sucked ass the food was :barf: and not much selection


----------



## Lil Spanks

Did everyone like my pm... :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 15 2007, 09:40 PM~9238203
> *Did everyone like my pm... :cheesy:
> *


can i see it


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 15 2007, 08:41 PM~9238212
> *can i see it
> *


i dont think u do...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Nov 15 2007, 09:48 PM~9238255
> *i dont think u do...
> *


What????you wanna see it again??lololollolololololololllll


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## eric ramos

ur an idot with chines gay men :barf:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

chat room any one? :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 15 2007, 09:57 PM~9238312
> *ur an idot with chines gay men :barf:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 15 2007, 08:57 PM~9238312
> *ur an idot with chines gay men :barf:
> *


hah i threw up foreasl foo
on da serio side i did


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Nov 15 2007, 10:24 PM~9238620
> *hah i threw up foreasl foo
> on da serio side i did
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## eric ramos

do some for artie so he can suffer every time i talk to him or see his ass i remind him of a dumb ass for doing wat he did 2 cremator


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 15 2007, 10:40 PM~9238203
> *Did everyone like my pm... :cheesy:
> *


im keeping my son away from you...will never face with my ass towards you...

you are truely a ****!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 16 2007, 09:00 AM~9240476
> *im keeping my son away from you...will never face with my ass towards you...
> 
> you are truely a ****!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: x2


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 16 2007, 08:00 AM~9240476
> *im keeping my son away from you...will never face with my ass towards you...
> 
> you are truely a ****!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

Good luck to everyone thats going to oddesa. I heard that someone should be ariving in dallas tonite, show when you see him show him some love peeps....*Remeber eric, group shot*.........


----------



## 817Lowrider

Its ON!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

I got a few different things for the bike. its on dogs. Ill take mad pics and they will be exclusively for this topic!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 16 2007, 01:59 PM~9242528
> *I got a few different things for the bike. its on dogs. Ill take mad pics and they will be exclusively for this topic!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: Member....group shot   Show them how we do it out there :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 16 2007, 03:39 PM~9242816
> *:thumbsup: Member....group shot    Show them how we do it out there :biggrin:
> *


Already we will.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 16 2007, 04:42 PM~9243240
> *Already we will.
> *


soooo.....your going still...did yall find the truck?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 16 2007, 04:46 PM~9243273
> *soooo.....your going still...did yall find the truck?
> *


Fuck no we still looking. but we gonna go anyway.


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 16 2007, 12:07 PM~9242224
> *Good luck to everyone thats going to oddesa. I heard that someone should be ariving in dallas tonite, show when you see him show him some love peeps....Remeber eric, group shot.........
> *


reemeber art..no binny ears,no ass grabbing and smile for the pic..like this> :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 16 2007, 04:51 PM~9243302
> *Fuck no we still looking. but we gonna go anyway.
> *


i just got raped on the Shirts Bad!!! REAL BAD!

charged regular price on the screens and some extra bullshit!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 16 2007, 05:08 PM~9243424
> *i just got raped on the Shirts Bad!!! REAL BAD!
> 
> charged regular price on the screens and some extra bullshit!!! :angry:  :angry:
> *


pics??? :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

i pick them up in the morning!

im taking my buisness somewhere else! they just lost it!!! im told them fuckers too! 
i had to cut down the order cuz i put some extra in there and still got me!!! a bill to do the 3 shirts i brought in and skys and omars tee....fucked up chit!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 16 2007, 05:14 PM~9243465
> *i pick them up in the morning!
> 
> im taking my buisness somewhere else! they just lost it!!! im told them fuckers too!
> i had to cut down the order cuz i put some extra in there and still got me!!! a bill to do the 3 shirts i brought in and skys and omars tee....fucked up chit!
> *


fuck that. Thats a mad hustle


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 16 2007, 03:09 PM~9243429
> *pics??? :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


x2 pics or u didnt get rapped..lol


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 16 2007, 05:16 PM~9243470
> *fuck that. Thats a mad hustle
> *


its real fucked up! i order hundreds of tees and thee fuckers do me like that!...

its last minute and they know i need them....

10 and 12 dollars just to screen <put ink on the fucking chit! chare more the bigger sizes...dumb chit! 
im so heated this pisses me off! i usaully pay no more than 4 dollars for something like that...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 16 2007, 05:20 PM~9243500
> *its real fucked up! i order hundreds of tees and thee fuckers do me like that!...
> 
> its last minute and they know i need them....
> 
> 10 and 12 dollars just to screen <put ink on the fucking chit! chare more the bigger sizes...dumb chit!
> im so heated this pisses me off!  i usaully pay no more than 4 dollars for something like that...
> *


How much was mine?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 16 2007, 05:21 PM~9243510
> *How much was mine?
> *


they charge me for two set up fees @15 each for texas and nm<always free for me!! erRRR
shirt was 24 and and the ink is 12 
you gave me 20, already....

this is some bull chit :angry: :angry:


----------



## GrimReaper

whos goin 2 the show this weekend in tx


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 16 2007, 05:26 PM~9243536
> *they charge me for two set up fees @15 each for texas and nm<always free for me!! erRRR
> shirt was 24 and and the ink is 12
> you gave me 20, already....
> 
> this is some bull chit :angry:  :angry:
> *


I got you


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 16 2007, 05:26 PM~9243537
> *whos goin 2 the show this weekend in tx
> *


me,jaun,eric and bones...??? omar


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 16 2007, 05:27 PM~9243544
> *I got you
> *


  man i know it aint much but it adds up!!!

i even tried to do the minimum of 12 get some extra ones...tried to get me! i got my own calculated wholesale sheet....throw me a curve ball...THEY RAZA TOO!! FUCK THEM!


----------



## 817Lowrider

I forgot your paypal. pm me.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 16 2007, 05:33 PM~9243573
> *I forgot your paypal. pm me.
> *


[email protected]
ease the pain..


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 16 2007, 05:36 PM~9243589
> *[email protected]
> ease the pain..
> *


sent stop bitchen ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 16 2007, 04:50 PM~9244074
> *sent stop bitchen ahahahahahahahaha
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

odessa bound now!!!!!!!!!
latewrs nigas


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805+Nov 16 2007, 06:52 PM~9244089-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup puto
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eric ramos_@Nov 16 2007, 06:57 PM~9244120
> *odessa bound now!!!!!!!!!
> latewrs nigas
> *


You leaving now?


----------



## eric ramos

yea rit now rite now


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 16 2007, 07:06 PM~9244199
> *yea rit now rite now
> *


ok see you there


----------



## OSO 805

basterds


----------



## 817Lowrider

muhahahahaha


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 17 2007, 12:51 AM~9243302
> *Fuck no we still looking. but we gonna go anyway.
> *


I just saw you quoted me in your signature :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 16 2007, 07:15 PM~9244979
> *I just saw you quoted me in your signature :roflmao:    :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:
he is a dog


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Nov 16 2007, 09:15 PM~9244979-->
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw you quoted me in your signature :roflmao:    :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sure did
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LILHOBBZ805_@Nov 16 2007, 09:24 PM~9245047
> *:roflmao:
> he is a dog
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderwiz

wut up guys


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 16 2007, 08:51 PM~9245528
> *:wave:
> *


wut ur man :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

watsup fam...
:wave:


----------



## lowriderwiz

hey


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Nov 16 2007, 09:51 PM~9245972
> *hey
> *


watup


----------



## eric ramos

am in fuken odessa


----------



## show-bound

see yall here in a few!!!

i will roll up sunday bright and early!

call me yall gots the number!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 17 2007, 01:31 AM~9246491
> *am in fuken odessa
> *


Ima leave Sunday Morning


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 17 2007, 07:12 AM~9247399
> *Ima leave Sunday Morning
> *


sup juan


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Nov 17 2007, 09:13 AM~9247400
> *sup juan
> *


sup fool. So you done with bikes huh?


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 16 2007, 11:59 AM~9242528
> *I got a few different things for the bike. its on dogs. Ill take mad pics and they will be exclusively for this topic!!!!!
> *


get pics of bitches too!!! next season i'll be back out there takin pics of skanks again...don't care what my lady says :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 17 2007, 10:41 AM~9247650
> *get pics of bitches too!!! next season i'll be back out there takin pics of skanks again...don't care what my lady says :biggrin:
> *


already. Hey my bike has 2 1/2 mods what class am I in


----------



## show-bound

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: show-bound, juangotti

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 17 2007, 10:58 AM~9247705
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: show-bound, juangotti
> 
> :wave:
> *


sup fool. you ready?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 17 2007, 10:59 AM~9247709
> *sup fool. you ready?
> *


hahhahahaa....i havent clear coated yet....pushing it...long ass day to day!


----------



## 817Lowrider

oh snap. you get that paypal?


----------



## show-bound

yep i had to even tax my boy on his tee

preciate ya!


----------



## show-bound

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: show-bound, GrimReaper, tequila sunrise, juangotti, OSO 805
:wave:


----------



## tequila sunrise

2 1/2 mods, sounds like it could be a full custom. i have 2, tank and skirts...NOT ME, THE BIKE :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

:wave:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 17 2007, 12:29 PM~9248094
> *oh snap. you get that paypal?
> *


found out why they taxed me...new owner....thye under the watch and chit!!!

i told them straight up im not going to them no more....told them to tell the new owner he just lost my buis!!! 

then i told the ink guy if he wanted to work for me i would pay him to do my chit! He said it was fucked up too!


----------



## GrimReaper

sup


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 17 2007, 10:50 AM~9248200
> *sup
> *


:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 17 2007, 10:27 AM~9248082
> *hahhahahaa....i havent clear coated yet....pushing it...long ass day to day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 17 2007, 12:52 PM~9248438
> *
> *


You want one :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 17 2007, 11:34 AM~9248118
> *:wave:
> *


Mike wad up, how's the little one


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 17 2007, 11:27 AM~9248082
> *hahhahahaa....i havent clear coated yet....pushing it...long ass day to day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good Sam....we need to talk  to make them for outter staters.  Like (AZ,NY)


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 17 2007, 12:01 PM~9248468
> *You want one :biggrin:
> *


Its up to you. You know I always need something to clean my bike with.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 17 2007, 01:10 PM~9248501
> *Its up to you. You know I always need one.
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 17 2007, 02:10 PM~9248501
> *Its up to you. You know I always need something to clean my bike with.
> *


LMAO. Call me when you ready


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 17 2007, 02:47 PM~9249027
> *LMAO.  Call me when you ready
> *


Are you going to clean my bike for me?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 17 2007, 04:49 PM~9249035
> *Are you going to clean my bike for me?
> *


Nope. You gonna clean mine playa


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 17 2007, 02:53 PM~9249047
> *Nope. You gonna clean mine playa
> *


Call me when the clear drys.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Ill post pics for ya?


----------



## Lil Spanks

I just heard, that we are going to have 6 members showing strong in tx. Way to go guys :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 17 2007, 06:36 PM~9249520
> *I just heard, that we are going to have 6 members showing strong in tx. Way to go guys :biggrin:
> *



*Texas Chap*
JuanGotti
Sam
Skyler
*
New Mexico Chap*
Eric
Omar

*New York Chap*
Neal


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 17 2007, 10:27 AM~9248082
> *hahhahahaa....i havent clear coated yet....pushing it...long ass day to day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice  ey how much would 2 shirts of XL and 5 shirts of 2X cost??? i need them before dec 1 hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

i neeed 2 5 xl dickie and a 3 xl dickie


----------



## GrimReaper

wats gud oso


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 17 2007, 04:52 PM~9249602
> *wats gud oso
> *


 :biggrin: was up grim what you up too???


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

oso did u get me the pics of the frame as it is now


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Nov 17 2007, 05:08 PM~9249672
> *oso did u get me the pics of the frame as it is now
> *


ill post it up later today its in my camera and i dount have my camera right now   :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 17 2007, 08:08 PM~9249669
> *:biggrin: was up grim what you up too???
> *


nuttin much
yo u can do fenders right


----------



## lowriderwiz

whats up guys


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Nov 17 2007, 07:33 PM~9249766
> *whats up guys
> *


chillen getting ready for the show


----------



## lowriderwiz

hey good luck at the show and take lots of pics


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Nov 17 2007, 07:39 PM~9249786
> *hey good luck at the show and take lots of pics
> *


Thanks homie and yes I will


----------



## GrimReaper

http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/185/p1010142sq6.jpg
http://img141.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010143mo6.jpg
http://img211.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010144ox3.jpg


----------



## 817Lowrider

where did you get that?


----------



## GrimReaper

trade wit a LIL member SOBER21 he a cool dude nice meetin u homie and ur boys


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 17 2007, 06:51 PM~9249595
> *i neeed 2 5 xl dickie and a 3 xl dickie
> *


they run huge so try wm o to be sure....

i can get 3xl, 5xl will have to order.....

paypal monday i can put it in with oso if he come through...

i just paid a screen charge so i can still get em

24 for the 3xl
5xl 27

plus adiitional to get them printed....
$10,$12


wait i can get em rinted somewhere else for cheaper!


----------



## GrimReaper

so how much total


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 17 2007, 05:43 PM~9249566
> *
> Texas Chap
> JuanGotti
> Sam
> Skyler
> 
> New Mexico Chap
> Eric
> Omar
> 
> New York Chap
> Neal
> *


Oh,yeah...thats how we f**kin do it :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 17 2007, 08:18 PM~9249894
> *Oh,yeah...thats how we f**kin do it :cheesy:
> *


You know this man.

Car is gased up. Clothes are drying.Money in my pocket. its on


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 17 2007, 06:34 PM~9249945
> *You know this man.
> 
> Car is gased up. Clothes are drying.Money in my pocket. its on
> *


Did anyone go and set up today?


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 17 2007, 08:41 PM~9249976
> *Did anyone go and set up today?
> *


eric. I will in the morning


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 17 2007, 07:42 PM~9249981
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ill be there :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

PICS


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 17 2007, 07:44 PM~9249996
> *PICS
> *


U know it


----------



## GrimReaper

so how much total


----------



## 817Lowrider

He broke it down for ya. Add that shit up!. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 17 2007, 09:06 PM~9250090
> *He broke it down for ya. Add that shit up!. :biggrin:
> *


man....

im getting tireD!

half ass polisg these forks!


----------



## 817Lowrider

get er done. got all my shit ready


----------



## GrimReaper

if i get the shirts n ship em its how much


----------



## 817Lowrider

Still $$$ just hold on. he is changes screeners.


----------



## eric ramos

sup nigas fuk this laptop that im writin on odessa seems like a great show shit meet neal
tommorws juanito and sam andsky


----------



## GrimReaper

weres the pixs puto


----------



## eric ramos

no fuken usb shit man so i aint got shit to post them up with i gots lots og good pcis of shit


----------



## 817Lowrider

see ya tomorrow.


----------



## eric ramos

:yes: tru hoe we only got one sopt for u or sam fukers we coulnd get more indoors neal is inontoher fuken ware house shit


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 18 2007, 12:00 AM~9250570
> *:yes: tru hoe we only got one sopt for u or sam fukers we coulnd get more indoors neal is inontoher fuken ware house shit
> *


im a have bones run over ur fuking bike for not postin pixs u hoe


----------



## eric ramos

did a topic u stupid ass b lind puertorican fuker


----------



## GrimReaper

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 18 2007, 12:09 AM~9250602
> *did a topic u stupid ass b lind puertorican fuker
> *


stfu u skinny fukin whore that cant keeep a girl then u go cryin 2 artie for ass

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 17 2007, 11:00 PM~9250570
> *:yes: tru hoe we only got one sopt for u or sam fukers we coulnd get more indoors neal is inontoher fuken ware house shit
> *


wtf did you say..english fool!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 17 2007, 10:36 PM~9250472
> *Still $$$ just hold on. he is changes screeners.
> *


they taxen right now...so im getting another screener...

i just might just go buy one... and doem here....it will be a minute!

go to bargains ave...you can order them there! you can send em to me...

free shipping if you spend more than 40 bucks....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 17 2007, 09:11 PM~9250615
> *wtf did you say..english fool!
> *


X2


----------



## eric ramos

im on a lap top fuker i dont like them u hoe i cant tpe wen im on these shits


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 18 2007, 12:16 AM~9250630
> *they taxen right now...so im getting another screener...
> 
> i just might just go buy one... and doem here....it will be a minute!
> 
> go to bargains ave...you can order them there! you can send em to me...
> 
> free shipping if you spend more than 40 bucks....
> *



u just get them screened priented


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 17 2007, 11:17 PM~9250633
> *im on a lap top fuker i dont like them  u hoe i cant tpe wen im on these shits
> *


we got room!!


----------



## eric ramos

WE GOIGN TO BE ALL SKATERD U HOE


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 17 2007, 11:22 PM~9250657
> *WE GOIGN TO BE ALL SKATERD U HOE
> *


thats fucked up....move together in the morning..lol


----------



## GrimReaper

sam u get the shirts screenpriented


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 17 2007, 11:25 PM~9250662
> *sam u get the shirts screenpriented
> *


yes


----------



## eric ramos

we got some of the last indorr spots u hoe 
bonesin room b we in room a 
and tahts that we went early i think fukers started settin up friday or ome shit or some hsit??


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 17 2007, 11:27 PM~9250674
> *we got some of the last indorr spots u hoe
> bonesin room b we in room a
> and tahts that we went early i think fukers started settin up friday or ome shit or some hsit??
> *


damn foolio! 

fuck it i guess....me and juan gonna be out side or what?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 17 2007, 11:28 PM~9250677
> *damn foolio!
> 
> fuck it i guess....me and juan gonna be out side or what?
> *


should i take a tent?


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 18 2007, 12:27 AM~9250673
> *yes
> *


can u make me a ny chap pix thing


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 17 2007, 11:30 PM~9250685
> *can u make me a ny chap pix thing
> *


do it up monday!


----------



## eric ramos

YES TAKE A TENT


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 17 2007, 11:31 PM~9250689
> *YES TAKE A TENT
> *


cool..cool..

im leaving at 6am!


----------



## eric ramos

DAMN WELL WE HAVE ONE SPOT INDOORS BUT I DK????? WEL 2 BUT WE KINDA CROUDED


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 18 2007, 12:30 AM~9250686
> *do it up monday!
> *


ok kool cuz i think i make have a guy out hear


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 17 2007, 11:33 PM~9250701
> *DAMN WELL WE HAVE ONE SPOT INDOORS BUT I DK????? WEL 2 BUT WE KINDA CROUDED
> *


damn fuckers....juan aint getting in till 9 i already know!

i might have to setup for him!

might just post up close by the tent or something...


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 17 2007, 10:35 PM~9250709
> *damn fuckers....juan aint getting in till 9 i already know!
> 
> i might have to setup for him!
> 
> might just post up close by the tent or something...
> *


what he thinks he's speacial


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 18 2007, 11:11 AM~9252485
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lowriderwiz

hey guys i need your oppinon wut color do you think i should do thanx


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Nov 18 2007, 12:47 PM~9253371
> *hey guys i need your oppinon wut color do you think i should do thanx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IDK BUT FLAKE AND GRAPHIX THAT BITCH


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Nov 18 2007, 03:32 PM~9254007
> *IDK BUT FLAKE AND GRAPHIX THAT BITCH
> *


yah but what do you think should i do greens or mayby reds


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Nov 18 2007, 01:47 PM~9253371
> *hey guys i need your oppinon wut color do you think i should do thanx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damm that looks sick....... :cheesy: but i think i would do a light green


----------



## lowriderwiz

yah i like green but my other ones green so you think i should keep it green or change it up


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 18 2007, 05:46 PM~9254659
> *Damm that looks sick....... :cheesy: but i think i would do a light green
> *


thanx art


----------



## Lil Spanks

A light green with a little dark green patters......than it'll look more sick


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Green pearl would look really good on that.


----------



## ROBERTO G

green or red?
fuck that cobalt blue with oriental blue designs, baby blue pinstripes


----------



## show-bound

ARTISTICS REPPED HARD TODAY!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

CONGRATS TO ALL WHO PLACED!
-BONES
-JUAN
-OMAR

spd was in full effect and eric showed hard..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 18 2007, 09:34 PM~9256293
> *ARTISTICS REPPED HARD TODAY!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> CONGRATS TO ALL WHO PLACED!
> -BONES
> -JUAN
> -OMAR
> 
> spd was in full effect and eric showed hard..
> *


Eric didnt place?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

pics of juans bike


----------



## GrimReaper

ey sam dont 4 get that pix 4 me of ny chap or the bronx chap


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 18 2007, 11:47 PM~9256388
> *Eric didnt place?
> *


nopers!


----------



## 817Lowrider

He should. his bike is fucken bad!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrimReaper

were pixs of thr doo doo bike juan


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 19 2007, 04:38 PM~9260490
> *were pixs of thr doo doo bike juan
> *


still being worked on


----------



## show-bound




----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 19 2007, 02:54 PM~9260560
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:biggrin: i give big props for every body for puting it down for thee artistics :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

It was good chillen with the lil homies and Bones!

took a minute to get it together...we coming through!!!


----------



## 86' Chevy

Wheres Juan's bike??


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Nov 19 2007, 08:05 PM~9261498
> *Wheres Juan's bike??
> *


red dangerous...thought took a pic of it...MY BAD JAUN...

Eric should have some...


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Nov 19 2007, 08:05 PM~9261498
> *Wheres Juan's bike??
> *


red dangerous...thought took a pic of it...MY BAD JAUN...

he took RED DANGEROUS NOT DEEP BROWN...

HE STANDING BEHIND IT IN THE GROUP PICS


----------



## 817Lowrider

I got pics just no cored.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 19 2007, 08:39 PM~9261801
> *I got pics just no cored.
> *


WHERES YOUR CORD!


----------



## show-bound

QUE PASO ERIC....YOU HOME


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 19 2007, 08:41 PM~9261809
> *WHERES YOUR CORD!
> *


It was a borrowed camera. My bro has it.


----------



## eric ramos

hoes n bitches 
im back
gay ass drive and shit shit still loadin pics so 
be patient i berly got here like 10 mins ago


----------



## lowriderwiz

wut up eric


----------



## lowriderwiz

so eric who beat you ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 19 2007, 08:49 PM~9261867
> *hoes n bitches
> im back
> gay ass drive and shit shit still loadin pics so
> be patient i berly got here like 10 mins ago
> *


I got no cored other then that I would have post pics.


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Nov 18 2007, 06:32 PM~9254926-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bad ass photoshop id got this direction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2007, 09:34 PM~9256293
> *ARTISTICS REPPED HARD TODAY!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> CONGRATS TO ALL WHO PLACED!
> -BONES
> -JUAN
> -OMAR
> 
> spd was in full effect and eric showed hard..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fuck yea 3 chaps together for the first time n shit yo
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Nov 18 2007, 11:56 PM~9257251
> *He should. his bike is fucken bad!!!!!!!!
> *


fuck it phx it has to have murals and display im tired of losing to china part bikes :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 19 2007, 03:54 PM~9260560
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Now thats a group shot*..... :biggrin: i got so happy seeing veryone in the pic, espeicaly *neal*... :thumbsup: (Now where's v.c chap. group shot????whats up with you guys??????) you to lompac??????)*But really great job(N.M, T.X, and N.Y)  *


----------



## show-bound

QUIT TYPING AND POST PICS!!

MY GROP PICS CAME OUT FUCKED UP!! LET ME KNOW IF YOU GOT A BETTER ONE!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 19 2007, 08:57 PM~9261931
> *Now thats a group shot..... :biggrin: i got so happy seeing veryone in the pic, espeicaly neal... :thumbsup: (Now where's v.c chap. group shot????whats up with you guys??????) you to lompac??????)But really great job(N.M, T.X, and N.Y)
> *


WE HAD HELLA CAMERAS GOING OFF...LOL 

I KNOW SOME ONE GOTS A CLEANER PIC....EVERYONE WAS MOVING OUT, ALL THE SMOG AND CHIT SHOWS....

THE GROUP PICS AND AWARD CERAMONY WAS COOL JUST CHILLEN WITH EVERYONE!! 

WE WERE ALL SPREAD OUT...STOOD TOGETHER IN THE END!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 19 2007, 08:01 PM~9261959
> *WE HAD HELLA CAMERAS GOING OFF...LOL
> 
> I KNOW SOME ONE GOTS A CLEANER PIC....EVERYONE WAS MOVING OUT, ALL THE SMOG AND CHIT SHOWS....
> 
> THE GROUP PICS AND AWARD CERAMONY WAS COOL JUST CHILLEN WITH EVERYONE!!
> 
> WE WERE ALL SPREAD OUT...STOOD TOGETHER IN THE END!
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 19 2007, 09:01 PM~9261959
> *WE HAD HELLA CAMERAS GOING OFF...LOL
> 
> I KNOW SOME ONE GOTS A CLEANER PIC....EVERYONE WAS MOVING OUT, ALL THE SMOG AND CHIT SHOWS....
> 
> THE GROUP PICS AND AWARD CERAMONY WAS COOL JUST CHILLEN WITH EVERYONE!!
> 
> WE WERE ALL SPREAD OUT...STOOD TOGETHER IN THE END!
> *


All my pops pics came out like shit. LOL


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 19 2007, 09:06 PM~9261988
> *All my pops pics came out like shit. LOL
> *


THAT ONE WITH YOU LUAGHING ALL FUCKED UP WAS YOU DADS PIC...LMAO


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 19 2007, 09:08 PM~9262006
> *THAT ONE WITH YOU LUAGHING ALL FUCKED UP WAS YOU DADS PIC...LMAO
> *


ahahahaha. its cool.


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Nov 19 2007, 06:57 PM~9261931-->
> 
> 
> 
> *Now thats a group shot*..... :biggrin: i got so happy seeing veryone in the pic, espeicaly *neal*... :thumbsup: (Now where's v.c chap. group shot????whats up with you guys??????) you to lompac??????)*But really great job(N.M, T.X, and N.Y)  *
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Nov 19 2007, 06:58 PM~9261937
> *QUIT TYPING AND POST PICS!!
> 
> MY GROP PICS CAME OUT FUCKED UP!! LET ME KNOW IF YOU GOT A BETTER ONE!
> *


my look like shit 2 to much damn glare on some for some reason?


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 19 2007, 06:57 PM~9261931
> *Now thats a group shot..... :biggrin: i got so happy seeing veryone in the pic, espeicaly neal... :thumbsup: (Now where's v.c chap. group shot????whats up with you guys??????) you to lompoc??????)But really great job(N.M, T.X, and N.Y)
> *


 :biggrin: dont worry art dec 1 you will see one :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 19 2007, 10:24 PM~9262504
> *:biggrin: dont worry art dec 1 you will see one :biggrin:
> *


Pics. All yall going? :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

Compliments of Eric.


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 19 2007, 08:28 PM~9262544
> *Pics. All yall going? :0
> *


ill make sher to take lots of pics :biggrin:  .........................ey you dont have any frames for sale???


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 19 2007, 09:40 PM~9262641
> *ill make sher to take lots of pics :biggrin:   .........................ey you dont have any frames for sale???
> *


I do. 45 shipped. Schwinn


----------



## GrimReaper

oso u do fenders right


----------



## eric ramos

yes sir thats how we do it










































juan showin red dangerous but still no deep brown u hoe

















sams spd yo


----------



## eric ramos

neal and his fam


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 19 2007, 08:42 PM~9262657
> *I do. 45 shipped. Schwinn
> *


nice :biggrin: have to come up on sum $$$$ to get it............................grim yea i do :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

oso weres my pics dam it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 19 2007, 10:05 PM~9262861
> *nice :biggrin:  have to come up on sum $$$$ to get it............................grim yea i do :biggrin:
> *


ok. I always have frames so let me know


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

hey juan i like ur red bike
wonder wat deep brown woill look like


----------



## show-bound

DAMN EXHUAST FUCKED ALL THE GROUP PICS UP...THAT CHIT SHOWING ON EVERYONES PICS!!! :angry:


----------



## 86' Chevy

whos blue trike???


----------



## GrimReaper

so how much 4 a 20in set oso


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Nov 20 2007, 12:10 AM~9262912
> *whos blue trike???
> *


omar


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Nov 19 2007, 11:09 PM~9262899
> *hey juan i like ur red bike
> wonder wat deep brown woill look like
> *


IT WILL TAKE BEST SOMETHING IM SURE....

IM GOING TO LAY SOME CANDY PATTERNS AND LIL SOMETHING SOMETHING....

IT WILL BE AWARD WINNING FOR SURE! AFTER SEEING WHAT HAS WHAT AND WHAT TAKES WHAT....IM PUTTING A LITTLE EXTRA UMFHHH IN THIS ONE!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Nov 19 2007, 10:09 PM~9262905-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN EXHUAST FUCKED ALL THE GROUP PICS UP...THAT CHIT SHOWING ON EVERYONES PICS!!! :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one better any way.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowforlife_@Nov 19 2007, 10:10 PM~9262912
> *whos blue trike???
> *


New Mex member named Omar


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 19 2007, 11:13 PM~9262939
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one better any way.
> New Mex member named Omar
> *


IM SURE YOU DO...DONT LOOK LIKE SOMEONES LICKING YOU BOOTY....LMAO

YALL GOT HOME FAST!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Nov 19 2007, 10:09 PM~9262899
> *hey juan i like ur red bike
> wonder wat deep brown woill look like
> *


Thanks homie. You need to pop somethin out Vic. step ya game up fool.
Brownie will be bad ass and I guarantee it will be a well known bike.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 19 2007, 10:16 PM~9262963
> *IM SURE YOU DO...DONT LOOK LIKE SOMEONES LICKING YOU BOOTY....LMAO
> 
> YALL GOT HOME FAST!
> *


LMAO Fuck it wasnt fast enough... took 5 hours :uh:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 19 2007, 11:17 PM~9262974
> *Thanks homie. You need to pop somethin out Vic. step ya game up fool.
> Brownie will be bad ass and I guarantee it will be a well known bike.
> *


YO VIC QUE ES BABOSO HYDROS


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 19 2007, 11:18 PM~9262985
> *LMAO Fuck it wasnt fast enough... took 5 hours :uh:
> *


DID YOU GO TO WORK....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 19 2007, 10:18 PM~9262989
> *YO VIC QUE ES BABOSO HYDROS
> *


Victor is Baboso


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 19 2007, 10:19 PM~9263000
> *DID YOU GO TO WORK....
> *


yes sir.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 19 2007, 11:20 PM~9263007
> *Victor is Baboso
> *


IT NOT A CHOP OR HE SALE CHIT...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 19 2007, 10:22 PM~9263038
> *IT NOT A CHOP OR HE SALE CHIT...
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 19 2007, 09:22 PM~9263038
> *IT NOT A CHOP OR HE SALE CHIT...
> *


 :uh: 
yea i feel u jaun


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Nov 19 2007, 11:25 PM~9263055
> *:uh:
> yea i feel u jaun
> *


I NEED SOME PUMPS...THATS WHY I WAS ASKEN


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 19 2007, 10:29 PM~9263104
> *I NEED SOME PUMPS...THATS WHY I WAS ASKEN
> *


Next time dont ask. speak whe spokin too.

LMAO


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 19 2007, 11:31 PM~9263118
> *Next time dont ask. speak whe spokin too.
> 
> LMAO
> *


QUE WEY...


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 19 2007, 07:51 PM~9262733
> *neal and his fam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS RIGHT.... :biggrin: ...NICE JOB GUYS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos

sup Sal :wave:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

congrats to all..
now i need to update the page...


----------



## GrimReaper

sup fools


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 20 2007, 01:28 PM~9267026
> *:wave:
> *


sup bitch. 
Im done for the year.LOL

I will do one out of town show and the rest will be local shows. fuck driven.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 20 2007, 05:19 PM~9268476
> *sup bitch.
> Im done for the year.LOL
> 
> I will do one out of town show and the rest will be local shows. fuck driven.
> *


Thats cool than,So be ready next year than...........


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 20 2007, 05:44 PM~9268689
> *Thats cool than,So be ready next year than...........
> *


Yes sir. I will hit every Dallas/Fort Worth show.


----------



## eric ramos

phx next stop bitch


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 20 2007, 06:26 PM~9268957
> *phx next stop bitch
> *


we planning


----------



## eric ramos

no we makin it
im for sure dispaly but not so sure about murals now


----------



## 817Lowrider

My pops is down


----------



## show-bound

im gonna be in the DEE F DUB TOMMARROW!!! whats good!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 20 2007, 08:40 PM~9269517
> *My pops is down
> *


he like the eye candy!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 20 2007, 07:44 PM~9269521
> *he like the eye candy!
> *


  LMAO


----------



## Drop'em

WHAT GOING ON GIRLS?


----------



## eric ramos

chillin like villans? and pimpin jaun the hoe


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 20 2007, 08:38 PM~9269899
> *WHAT GOING ON GIRLS?
> *


chillen,chillen,chillen.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 20 2007, 08:43 PM~9269519
> *im gonna be in the DEE F DUB TOMMARROW!!! whats good!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

where at? hit me up fool.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 20 2007, 07:42 PM~9269938
> *chillin like villans? and pimpin jaun the hoe
> *



I GUESS SO HOMIE. IN THAT PIC WITH YALL IT LOOKS LIKE BONES IS GRABBING JUANS ASS


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 20 2007, 09:58 PM~9270076
> *where at?  hit me up fool.
> *


FORT WORTH SOUTH HULLEN...YOU GONNA BE OFF OR WHAT...
COME HANG OUT AND SLAM A COUPLE!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 20 2007, 09:02 PM~9270109
> *FORT WORTH SOUTH HULLEN...YOU GONNA BE OFF OR WHAT...
> COME HANG OUT AND SLAM A COUPLE!
> *


Yes Ill roll up. gimme the addy and I come thru.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 20 2007, 09:42 PM~9269938
> *chillin like villans? and pimpin jaun the hoe
> *


IM GONNA HAVE TO GET HIM WASTED AND TAKE SOME VIDEO FOOTAGE!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 20 2007, 10:03 PM~9270114
> *Yes Ill roll up. gimme the addy and I come thru.
> *


SHOULD GET IN BOUT 10 OR 11 PM, YOU GOT MY NUMBER CALL ME TOMMARROW, CUZ MY CHIC HAS THE ADDRESS... 

NOTHING PLANNED BUT TO STOP AND PICK SOME DRANK UP AND CHILL!!

THEN THE COWBOYS GAME!!!! YEAHHHHHHH WHHHHHHHHHOOOOO


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 20 2007, 09:05 PM~9270126
> *SHOULD GET IN BOUT 10 OR 11 PM, YOU GOT MY NUMBER CALL ME TOMMARROW, CUZ MY CHIC HAS THE ADDRESS...
> 
> NOTHING PLANNED BUT TO STOP AND PICK SOME DRANK UP AND CHILL!!
> 
> THEN THE COWBOYS GAME!!!! YEAHHHHHHH WHHHHHHHHHOOOOO
> *


Thought you had tickets???


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 20 2007, 10:19 PM~9270223
> *Thought you had tickets???
> *


I GOTS SIX!!! WE JUST CHILLEN TOMARROW NIGHT!

GOING TO THE GAME AT 3PM..GOT TO PICK MY POPS UP FROM THE AIRPORT AND WHAT NOT TURKEY DAY! WHATS GOOD THANKGIVING NIGHT??????????

ONLY THING IS I GOT MY BOY WITH ME SO I CANT GO NO WHERE AND PARTY....WE GOTS TO POST UP!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 20 2007, 09:33 PM~9270329
> *I GOTS SIX!!!  WE JUST CHILLEN TOMARROW NIGHT!
> 
> GOING TO THE GAME AT 3PM..GOT TO PICK MY POPS UP FROM THE AIRPORT AND WHAT NOT TURKEY DAY!  WHATS GOOD THANKGIVING NIGHT??????????
> 
> ONLY THING IS I GOT MY BOY WITH ME SO I CANT GO NO WHERE AND PARTY....WE GOTS TO POST UP!
> *


cool. Ill hit ya up might bring my cus with me to kick it.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 20 2007, 10:39 PM~9270381
> *cool. Ill hit ya up might bring my cus with me to kick it.
> *


ORALE! WE GOT A WHOLE MANSION TO OUR SELVES...LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 20 2007, 09:43 PM~9270411
> *ORALE!  WE GOT A WHOLE MANSION TO OUR SELVES...LOL
> *


MANSION!!! Baller


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 20 2007, 10:46 PM~9270432
> *MANSION!!! Baller
> *


ITS A BIG 4 BEDROOM 2 LIVINGS, GIRL MOMS PAD...SHE DONT LIVE THERE, JUST HER LIL BROTHER HOLDING IT DOWN...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 20 2007, 09:51 PM~9270476
> *ITS A BIG 4 BEDROOM 2 LIVINGS, GIRL MOMS PAD...SHE DONT LIVE THERE, JUST HER LIL BROTHER HOLDING IT DOWN...
> *


The rapper?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 20 2007, 10:52 PM~9270478
> *The rapper?
> *


YEPPERS... HE MIGHT BE IN AUSTIN..IM GONNA CALL HIM...


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

howdy u whore


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 21 2007, 12:41 AM~9271239
> *howdy u whore
> *


omar dont gots the internets..


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 20 2007, 11:41 PM~9271239
> *howdy u whore
> *


Where's my wife :biggrin:  Tell her to leave her window open


----------



## GrimReaper

THINK OF PAINTIN THE BIKE THIS COLOR


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 20 2007, 11:51 PM~9271666
> *omar dont gots the internets..
> *


not even a computer yo :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 21 2007, 12:17 PM~9274318
> *THINK OF PAINTIN THE BIKE THIS COLOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont talk about it be about it


----------



## show-bound




----------



## 817Lowrider

*FUCK OVERDRAFT FEES*


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 21 2007, 02:57 PM~9274960
> *FUCK OVERDRAFT FEES
> 
> *


what did you do this time....

you gots bank of america huh!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 21 2007, 01:17 PM~9274318
> *THINK OF PAINTIN THE BIKE THIS COLOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tangelo....copper?


----------



## eric ramos

bunch of trick ass marks :rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 21 2007, 02:06 PM~9275020
> *what did you do this time....
> 
> you gots bank of america huh!
> *


Fucken gas going to Odessa.
tripple fee
105 bucks there goes my damn bonus. I got chase


----------



## eric ramos

damn ur broke huh :tears:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 21 2007, 03:16 PM~9275110
> *Fucken gas going to Odessa.
> tripple fee
> 105 bucks there goes my damn bonus. I got chase
> *


pay to play.... 

you just through money away with that...

call them to only doit once...hehehehe


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 21 2007, 02:18 PM~9275135
> *damn ur broke huh :tears:
> *


Nope I just got a fat ass check


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 21 2007, 03:21 PM~9275161
> *Nope I just got a fat ass check
> *


thats right you said you wasnt getting paid till ya got back!!
what the fuck you do anyhow


----------



## eric ramos

check for ur trany? n shit


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 21 2007, 03:23 PM~9275177
> *check for ur trany? n shit
> *


paid that already...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Nov 21 2007, 02:23 PM~9275170-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats right you said you wasnt getting paid till ya got back!!
> what the fuck you do anyhow
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rejections coordinator for ATCLE. Cell phones
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eric ramos_@Nov 21 2007, 02:23 PM~9275177
> *check for ur trany? n shit
> *


PAID already.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 21 2007, 03:26 PM~9275197
> *Rejections coordinator for ATCLE. Cell phones
> PAID already.
> *


what we getting to drink tonight!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 21 2007, 02:27 PM~9275209
> *what we getting to drink tonight!!!
> *


some bud light


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 21 2007, 03:28 PM~9275214
> *some bud light
> *


damn i no do bud light!!

need some wieser chit

***** modelo

maybe rolling rock

CROWN


----------



## eric ramos

werd?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Slow down killa you tryin get throwed!
cool. Budweiser is cool Crown is the shit!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 21 2007, 03:31 PM~9275243
> *Slow down killa you tryin get throwed!
> cool. Budweiser is cool Crown is the shit!
> *


not throwed jsut have a good time!! be at the airport at 9:30


----------



## show-bound

im coming through in a few!!!

DFW HERE WE COME!!!

juan i will call ya with the address!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

See whats up. I am feelin lazy dont know if i wanna take my ass to south hulen. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 21 2007, 05:01 PM~9275953
> *See whats up. I am feelin lazy dont know if i wanna take my ass to south hulen. :biggrin:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 21 2007, 04:34 PM~9276164
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

Mark ass trick, Trick ass mark :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

As of now, i need to know how many *active* members i have....And if you can pm me a pic of your bike PLEASE. :biggrin: ,And how many members are coming to Cali next year for the 30th.... In feb. we should know the date and place were we are going to have it........


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 21 2007, 05:54 PM~9276695
> *As of now, i need to know how many active members i have....And if you can pm me a pic of your bike PLEASE. :biggrin: ,And how many members are coming to Cali next year for the 30th.... In feb. we should know the date and place were we are going to have it........
> *


This will be more than likely
You know who I am and what my bike looks like


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 21 2007, 04:54 PM~9276695
> *As of now, i need to know how many active members i have....And if you can pm me a pic of your bike PLEASE. :biggrin: ,And how many members are coming to Cali next year for the 30th.... In feb. we should know the date and place were we are going to have it........
> *


its in febuary? wtf i thought it was in june or july????


----------



## eric ramos

bitch ass marks, trick as marks , mark as tricks,hoes , tricks , skeesers


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 21 2007, 07:46 PM~9277436
> *its in febuary? wtf i thought it was in june or july????
> *


no were having a meeting in feb. to find out when were going to have it......pimps up hoes down


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 21 2007, 07:54 PM~9277505
> *no were having a meeting in feb. to find out when were going to have it......pimps up hoes down
> *


Oh ok. Hit me up with all details


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 21 2007, 06:54 PM~9277505
> *no were having a meeting in feb. to find out when were going to have it......pimps up hoes down
> *


o damn thats triped out yo i thought like feb i was like wtf? 
you kno i ahve to make that bankuet cus come on its new mexico btich  
player haters hate hate hate hate hate


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 21 2007, 08:00 PM~9277558
> *o damn thats triped out yo i thought like feb i was like wtf?
> you kno i ahve to make that bankuet cus come on its new mexico btich
> player haters hate hate hate hate hate
> *


U look like a broke ass ice tea


----------



## 817Lowrider

Next ***** that say another word is getting shot.


----------



## eric ramos

i hate you dont even kno you and i hate you 
i hope u all die slow and pain full death


----------



## 817Lowrider

LMAO


----------



## Lil Spanks

Click your heals three times, and go back to africa


----------



## 817Lowrider

Art does gay pornos for little Richard on the weekends


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 21 2007, 08:17 PM~9277705
> *Art does gay pornos for little Richard on the weekends
> *


You look like bill cosbey on crack


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 21 2007, 07:17 PM~9277705
> *Art does gay pornos for little Richard on the weekends
> *


 :cheesy: this is the quote i was tryin to remember


----------



## GrimReaper

ERIC UR A FUKIN ***


----------



## 817Lowrider

muhahahahahahaha


----------



## Lil Spanks

DO YOU WANT PANKCAKES


----------



## eric ramos

pankakes?


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO




----------



## eric ramos

Same here man happy turkey day


----------



## Lil Spanks

yea pankcakes


----------



## eric ramos

mmmmmmmmmm pankakes na i rather have frenchtoast


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 22 2007, 12:55 AM~9279825
> *mmmmmmmmmm pankakes na i rather have frenchtoast
> *


well than f*********************ck you than..........french toast eatin muther ******* :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

:yes: thats wat i ate at dennys before odessa and vegas hahah french toast slam shit


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 22 2007, 01:01 AM~9279849
> *:yes: thats wat i ate at dennys before odessa and vegas hahah french toast slam shit
> *


i jerked in your toasts


----------



## eric ramos

stfuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
nika
im bored
and ur a whore


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 22 2007, 01:10 AM~9279904
> *stfuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> nika
> im bored
> and ur a whore
> *


 :0 Damm you turning me on :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 22 2007, 01:16 AM~9279920
> *:|
> *


your scaring me


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 22 2007, 12:18 AM~9279942
> *your scaring me
> *


Its going to be ok.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 22 2007, 01:19 AM~9279946
> *Its going to be ok.
> *


Hug me than  :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 22 2007, 12:18 AM~9279942
> *your scaring me
> *


 :uh: ..... :biggrin:   ....................EY YOU STILL GOT THAT D TWIST CRANK??? :biggrin: HOOK IT UP :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 22 2007, 12:20 AM~9279957
> *Hug me than   :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: Lucy said I can only hug her. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 22 2007, 01:26 AM~9279989
> *:nono: Lucy said  hug her.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: O.k


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 22 2007, 01:23 AM~9279976
> *:uh: ..... :biggrin:     ....................EY YOU STILL GOT THAT D TWIST CRANK??? :biggrin: HOOK IT UP :cheesy:
> *


yes i do still


----------



## Lil Spanks

does anybody have one of these????


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 22 2007, 12:31 AM~9280008
> *does anybody have one of these????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got three of them but theres no vinyl on it. Its just the springs.


----------



## 817Lowrider

I also have one


----------



## eric ramos

turkeyday hoes


----------



## GrimReaper

Gobble Gobble day


----------



## eric ramos

just ate some turkey and some biskuts n corn mmmmmmm bitch


----------



## chamuco61

*happy thanksgiving homies!!*


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

HAPPY THNXGVING FAM!!!!


----------



## eric ramos

SUP FERGY BABY


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 22 2007, 04:05 PM~9283512
> *SUP FERGY BABY
> *


WAT IT DEW ERIC


----------



## eric ramos

WERS THE WIKLA?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 22 2007, 04:08 PM~9283523
> *WERS THE WIKLA?
> *


??


----------



## eric ramos

HOWS THE BIKE DOING U RETARD


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 22 2007, 04:10 PM~9283528
> *HOWS THE BIKE DOING U RETARD
> *


****..
HOPEFULLY GONA B DONE BA THIS WEEK OR WEEKEND


----------



## eric ramos

WHY THIS WEEKDN?
WAT U MEAN DINT U HAVE ALOT OF SHIT TO PLATE N SHIT AND SHIT


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 22 2007, 04:17 PM~9283559
> *WHY THIS WEEKDN?
> WAT U MEAN DINT U HAVE ALOT OF SHIT TO PLATE N SHIT AND SHIT
> *


YEA BUT THE FRAME AND FENDERS GONA B DONE NEXT WEEKEND
AND PARTS I DONT KNOE YET..


----------



## eric ramos

PHX??????OR NA
WATS UP WITH CASPERINA?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 22 2007, 04:26 PM~9283600
> *PHX??????OR NA
> WATS UP WITH CASPERINA?
> *


YEA MAYBE.
AND IDK THAT FOOS FUKIN UP.
I HAVNT TALKED AND HE HASNT KALLED..
HE TO INTO HIS TRUK


----------



## eric ramos

any pics???? of his truck iwant to see how it really is n shit
fuken fuken suposevly that bike hes got is in the paint shop the one he bought from raul


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 22 2007, 04:31 PM~9283614
> *any pics???? of his truck iwant to see how it really is n shit
> fuken fuken suposevly that bike hes got is in the paint shop the one he bought from raul
> *


NA NO PICS..IL SEE DO..
AND HAHA I K OE ITS BEEN AT THE PAINTER FOR LIKE 3 WEEKS HOMIE..
I DONT THINK HE GETTIN SHIT DONE


----------



## eric ramos

atlest he dont call me for his sutpid ass money that i owe him n shit
that fuker used to call every day nshit askin for money
but yea i want to see his 5g paint job on his truck


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 22 2007, 04:33 PM~9283626
> *atlest he dont call me for his sutpid ass money that i owe him n shit
> that fuker used to call every day nshit askin for money
> but yea i want to see his 5g paint job on his truck
> *


WELL BITCH U OWE HIMA SHITLOAD OF MONEY..
HE NEEDS FEDS FAST..
HE NEEDS TO FINISH SOME SHIT ON HIS TRUKA ND ON HIS BIKE....


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 22 2007, 03:33 PM~9283626
> *atlest he dont call me for his sutpid ass money that i owe him n shit
> that fuker used to call every day nshit askin for money
> but yea i want to see his 5g paint job on his truck
> *


the paint jod is all that..... i dont like that painters style he trow patterns on top ofthe same looking patterns and it trows it of way 2 much... :dunno:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Nov 22 2007, 04:48 PM~9283691
> *the paint jod is all that..... i dont like that painters style he trow patterns on top ofthe same looking patterns and it trows it of way 2 much... :dunno:
> *


YEA KINDA
ITS NICE BUT IT COULD OF BEEN BETTER...


----------



## eric ramos

i dont owe him all that he wants 
first of all omar never gave him that stupid sizor lift so i dont owe those 80
the most i owe that used to be fat fuck now skinyfuck is like 120 cus of shippin and 40 with a chesseburger he got


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 22 2007, 04:53 PM~9283716
> *i dont owe him all that he wants
> first of all omar never gave him that stupid sizor lift so i dont owe those 80
> the most i owe that used to be fat fuck now skinyfuck is like 120 cus of shippin and 40 with a chesseburger he got
> *


HAHA SO HE HAS OMARS SICCOR LIFT AT HI SPAD OR WUT


----------



## eric ramos

na i sold it to dropem 
instead of givin it to him free we was supose to pay shppin 2 fuck that u kno


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Where the fuck is casper? Someone pm me his # so I can call him.


----------



## eric ramos

805 824 0027? yes or no hobby


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 22 2007, 04:59 PM~9283737
> *na i sold it to dropem
> instead of givin it to him free we was supose to pay shppin 2 fuck that u kno
> *


HAHA


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Nov 22 2007, 05:02 PM~9283753
> *HAHA
> *


bullshit no?
so its 70 of shippin that he paid
and 40 +5 for cheese burger
how much is that? 115? thats all i owe him hell have it in phx


----------



## socios b.c. prez

What do you owe casper for?


----------



## eric ramos

shippin of my parts and be cus he piked them up from roger


----------



## Damu505

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 22 2007, 05:11 PM~9283799
> *shippin of my parts and be cus he piked them up from roger
> *



wUTT UP eRIC???? I SEEN YOUR BIKE IT LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos

yo havnt heardfrom ya dannyina long ass wile


----------



## 817Lowrider

good add turkey day.


----------



## eric ramos

man i already ate at 3 houses fuck thisim to full of damn turkey


----------



## Damu505

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 22 2007, 07:40 PM~9284559
> *yo havnt heardfrom ya dannyina long ass wile
> *


Ya I know! My mom past away and I went on a two month drunk!


----------



## eric ramos

DAMN IM SORRY FOR UR LOSS HOMIE U WAS IN CRUCES ALL THE TIME SHE WAS ILL?


----------



## OSO 805

December 1, 2007--Guadalupe, CA--Touch of Style Car Club presents their 3rd Annual Boys and Girls Club Toy Drive. Show and shine car and bike show. Vehicle entry fee 20 dollars or unwrapped toy per car. Location-Leroy park boys and girls club. Raindate Dec. 8th. Trophies in 15 categories. 50/50 raffle. Entertainment by DJ Dreamer. Showtime 10am to 4pm. More info Marcelo (805)621-3239 or John (805)863-8230.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 22 2007, 09:41 PM~9284564
> *good add turkey day.
> *


i had lubbys for lunch....
:tears:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 22 2007, 09:05 PM~9285024
> *i had lubbys for lunch....
> :tears:
> *


  ....................ey did you get the money order??? :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 23 2007, 11:45 AM~9287286
> * ....................ey did you get the money order??? :biggrin:
> *


im in d-town..i will find out tonight!


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

yeaaaaaaaa


----------



## 817Lowrider

Im ready for another show to come up. LOL


----------



## eric ramos

wich one 
ther aint no more show or is there?


----------



## 817Lowrider

none


----------



## 817Lowrider

member this


----------



## Lil Spanks

:loco:


----------



## 817Lowrider

LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider

Im going to see cortez tomorrow.


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup with this fool?
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=26368
still active???


----------



## Lil Spanks

This is what i did yeasterday and today, but the batterys in the cam. ran out....


----------



## OSO 805

victor my pumps please......


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 23 2007, 06:55 PM~9289869
> *sup with this fool?
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=26368
> still active???
> *


I dont even know...last i heard from casper it was that he didnt have a phone cuz he was moving or something


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 23 2007, 05:58 PM~9289898
> *victor my pumps please......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks badass


----------



## 817Lowrider

x2


----------



## 817Lowrider

oso how many members are going to the show on the 1st?


----------



## GrimReaper

frame looks good oso


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 23 2007, 07:09 PM~9289986
> *oso how many members are going to the show on the 1st?
> *


i hope to see some v.c guys going


----------



## 817Lowrider

might sell my red bike


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 23 2007, 07:14 PM~9290030
> *might sell my red bike
> *


:0 How much shipped to 92882


----------



## 817Lowrider

im thinking 350 400


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 23 2007, 07:28 PM~9290147
> *im thinking 350 400
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider

hmmmmm


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 23 2007, 07:36 PM~9290213
> *hmmmmm
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## OSO 805

i finished my front fender!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

oso need some work done cash in hand fenders


----------



## OSO 805

hit me up with a dezine......


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

got a new member here in TX


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805




----------



## 817Lowrider

not yet


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Nov 23 2007, 05:56 PM~9289876-->
> 
> 
> 
> This is what i did yeasterday and today, but the batterys in the cam. ran out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: u werid as motherfuker :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowriderwiz_@Nov 23 2007, 06:06 PM~9289959
> *that looks badass
> *


needs better skirts? :cheesy: 

texas chap gots a new member???????????????WErddd??????


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 23 2007, 09:29 PM~9290579
> *got a new member here in TX
> *


????????


----------



## 2lowsyn

i think he might be refering to me.
we were talking , and i would like to join got 3 bikes in the works (all mine) homeboys bike got stolen.
but im all in you can go to my photobucket to see what im working on
(in wher it says lowrider bike)


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 23 2007, 07:37 PM~9290646
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha my fenders..
alomst done too foo


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 24 2007, 12:03 AM~9292244
> *i think he might be refering to me.
> we were talking , and i would like to join got 3 bikes in the works (all mine) homeboys bike got stolen.
> but im all in you can go to my photobucket to see what im working on
> (in wher it says lowrider bike)
> *


THEE ARTISTICS B.C.</span> *Sam lets get homie and his lil boys some shirts asap*


----------



## Lil Spanks

When was i informed of this?? :scrutinize:


----------



## mortalkombat2

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 23 2007, 07:14 PM~9290461
> *oso need some work done cash in hand fenders
> *


pm sent.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 24 2007, 02:37 AM~9292875
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :wave:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 24 2007, 01:37 AM~9292671
> *When was i informed of this?? :scrutinize:
> *


you weere not. Its a TX thang trust me


----------



## 2lowsyn

ok so i got 3 bike im curently working on . im from San Anto TX.
looking Thee Artistics here in the SA.i also do modle cars and tagg( keep it on papper) i do draw draw but its ben soemtime caus i work ALOT. thats purty much me in a nut,unless you wana know about the famliy.
click the photobucket and youll see EVERYTHING iv ben working on over the years.
oh and i updated my profile  thanks leten me join.


----------



## 817Lowrider

got some shit for your bro. forks and what not


----------



## 2lowsyn

for who..me??the big dady bike i got is like 26 or bigger. and i got a 20 and one shorter.


----------



## 817Lowrider

yeah. dont you need some


----------



## 2lowsyn

yes i do.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 24 2007, 10:23 AM~9293356
> *yes i do.
> *


cool. pm me your addy we can you ready for the next season of shows


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 2lowsyn

ok so busnes calls. and the mans gata go to work make that feddiea.
repasent the club to the fulest. and ill something out by this coming season


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, *mortalkombat2
*Sup fool


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

yo homies congrats on growing well is you need any custom parts just hit me up homie


----------



## GrimReaper

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 24 2007, 12:46 PM~9294065
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup grim


----------



## eric ramos

any pics of texas chap ????


----------



## eric ramos

his bike on progres???


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 24 2007, 01:21 PM~9294228
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his bike on progres???
> *


yes sir


----------



## eric ramos

candy paint custom parts=good texas bike


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 24 2007, 01:28 PM~9294256
> *candy paint custom parts=good texas bike
> *


I think he is going to with reg parts on it... maybe upgrades later. def some candy


----------



## eric ramos

reg?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 24 2007, 01:39 PM~9294327
> *reg?
> *


regular bent forks not custom. IDK he might want to go all out.


----------



## eric ramos

oh


----------



## 817Lowrider

will see.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 24 2007, 01:58 PM~9294421
> *oh i'm in love
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

oh snap


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 24 2007, 03:24 PM~9294838
> *oh snap i love sal
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 24 2007, 03:28 PM~9294862
> *:0  :uh:
> *


sal???


----------



## Lil Spanks

*For the Ventura chap.....*
November 25, 2007--Ventura, CA--Cruisers Car Club along with the Boys and Girls Club presents their Second Annual Toys For Kids Car Show. Location-1929 Johnson Drive. Free spectator admission. Car entry fee-$15 or unwrrapped toy, bike entry $10 or unwrapped toy. Trophies for 1st and 2nd in 16 categories. For more info Randy Osuna (805)340-5300 or (805)641-5599.



December 1, 2007--Guadalupe, CA--Touch of Style Car Club presents their 3rd Annual Boys and Girls Club Toy Drive. Show and shine car and bike show. Vehicle entry fee 20 dollars or unwrapped toy per car. Location-Leroy park boys and girls club. Raindate Dec. 8th. Trophies in 15 categories. 50/50 raffle. Entertainment by DJ Dreamer. Showtime 10am to 4pm. More info Marcelo (805)621-3239 or John (805)863-8230.



December 9, 2007--Moorpark, CA--Majestics of Ventura County presents their first annual toys for tots picnic and hop. 10am to 3pm. Location Arroyo Vista Park (behind Moorpark High School). Bring an unwrapped toy or $10 donation and receive 1 ticket for a plate of food. All car clubs welcome. Car hop for cash. Single, double, and radical hop. Hop sponsored by MORE BOUNCE. For more info Freddy(805)857-0338 or Rick(805)857-0543.



December 16, 2007--Van Nuys, CA--Majestics SFV car club Toy Drive. Free food with toy or cash donation. King of Streets Hop sponsored by Young Hogg. Location Woodley Park. Time-6am to 4pm.


----------



## Lil Spanks

For O.C,LA...out here


----------



## 817Lowrider

no


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 24 2007, 03:49 PM~9294959
> *no i want it in here  :loco:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## 817Lowrider

***


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 24 2007, 03:54 PM~9294984
> *i love ****
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 24 2007, 01:33 PM~9294889
> *For the Ventura chap.....
> November 25, 2007--Ventura, CA--Cruisers Car Club along with the Boys and Girls Club presents their Second Annual Toys For Kids Car Show. Location-1929 Johnson Drive. Free spectator admission. Car entry fee-$15 or unwrrapped toy, bike entry $10 or unwrapped toy. Trophies for 1st and 2nd in 16 categories. For more info Randy Osuna (805)340-5300 or (805)641-5599.
> 
> December 1, 2007--Guadalupe, CA--Touch of Style Car Club presents their 3rd Annual Boys and Girls Club Toy Drive. Show and shine car and bike show. Vehicle entry fee 20 dollars or unwrapped toy per car. Location-Leroy park boys and girls club. Raindate Dec. 8th. Trophies in 15 categories. 50/50 raffle. Entertainment by DJ Dreamer. Showtime 10am to 4pm. More info Marcelo (805)621-3239 or John (805)863-8230.
> 
> December 9, 2007--Moorpark, CA--Majestics of Ventura County presents their first annual toys for tots picnic and hop. 10am to 3pm. Location Arroyo Vista Park (behind Moorpark High School). Bring an unwrapped toy or $10 donation and receive 1 ticket for a plate of food. All car clubs welcome. Car hop for cash. Single, double, and radical hop. Hop sponsored by MORE BOUNCE. For more info Freddy(805)857-0338 or Rick(805)857-0543.
> 
> December 16, 2007--Van Nuys, CA--Majestics SFV car club Toy Drive. Free food with toy or cash donation. King of Streets Hop sponsored by Young Hogg. Location Woodley Park. Time-6am to 4pm.
> *


IM GOING TO THESE 2 4 SURE

November 25, 2007--Ventura, CA--Cruisers Car Club 

December 9, 2007--Moorpark, CA


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

AND THERES ANOTHER TOY 4 TOTS DEC.8 IN THE OXNARD COLLEGE PARK


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 24 2007, 01:49 PM~9294957
> *For O.C,LA...out here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHEN IS THE ANAHEIM 1


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Nov 24 2007, 04:01 PM~9295018
> *WHEN IS THE ANAHEIM 1
> *


Dec.2


----------



## 817Lowrider

where my hoes at?


----------



## eric ramos

lucky basters with ur shows no more for me 
i berly finished polishin the bike with mothers on the chrome 
and then i waxed the paint on that hoe damn its clean its almost ready for phx


----------



## 817Lowrider

next year


----------



## 817Lowrider

> Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
abel Nov 2005 18,245 74 1.20%
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 79,902 74 1.20%
Supaf|y in the Ky Jun 2007 3,833 71 1.15%
Eternal Life Aug 2005 882 68 1.10%
3WheelinFleetwood Jul 2006 244 64 1.03%
lolow Jan 2003 39,250 53 0.86%
juangotti Jul 2006 9,763 46 0.74%
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 4,893 44 0.71%
THUGG PASSION Apr 2003 7,115 43 0.70%
Dolle Oct 2005 2,486 41 0.66%\


:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

whore


----------



## 817Lowrider

I know


----------



## eric ramos

bitch i going to watch march of the penguins rite now hahahhaha
fuck yea bitch whore
damn my bike now in my room they had to decorate the stupid ass livin room it was in with xmas crap and i aint evne got room its infront of my damn beddddddd


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 24 2007, 01:51 AM~9292493
> *THEE ARTISTICS B.C.</span> Sam lets get homie and his lil boys some shirts asap
> *


hit me on a pm... tees are 12 dollars same place...
let me know sizes and how many!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 24 2007, 07:07 PM~9296061
> *hit me on a pm... tees are 12 dollars same place...
> let me know sizes and how many!!!
> *


damn $12 i can save you guys some cash $10 shirt :0 but hafe to order 12 or more and thats for single colors


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 24 2007, 07:16 PM~9296117
> *damn $12 i can save you guys some cash $10 shirt  :0  but hafe to order 12 or more and thats for single colors
> *


good for you but I dont like shit :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 24 2007, 08:16 PM~9296117
> *damn $12 i can save you guys some cash $10 shirt  :0  but hafe to order 12 or more and thats for single colors
> *


they taxen on the screen fee...chargen reg price

i was getting em for 5.50, 7.50 , 8.50

sence i needed a screen for eah chap...i got taxed...

i order tees by the hundreds...since my last order the place i go gots new manangement...the ink guy gave me the low down why i got taxed and chit!! 

i left messages to the new owner and he has not returned my call...fucked up chit is all the peeps still work there and the previous owner...

i got another fool ready to take my work...time frame is not in order...min 2 weeks

peeps need them now and the art is already hook up. 
i rather pay a bit more right now to get em with a 2-3 day turn around!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 24 2007, 07:23 PM~9296152
> *they taxen on the screen fee...chargen reg price
> 
> i was getting em for 5.50, 7.50 , 8.50
> 
> sence i needed a screen for eah chap...i got taxed...
> 
> i order tees by the hundreds...since my last order the place i go gots new manangement...the ink guy gave me the low down why i got taxed and chit!!
> 
> i left messages to the new owner and he has not returned my call...fucked up chit is all the peeps still work there and the previous owner...
> 
> i got another fool ready to take my work...time frame is not in order...min 2 weeks
> 
> peeps need them now and the art is already hook up.
> i rather pay a bit more right now to get em with a 2-3 day turn around!
> *


damn 2 or 3 day turn around is fast my guy is 2 week yea on a 50 or more i give discounts i just did 400 shirts it took 2 weeks but what can i say $8.50 a shirt can not beat it :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 24 2007, 07:31 PM~9296190
> *damn 2 or 3 day turn around is fast my guy is 2 week yea on a 50 or more i give discounts i just did 400 shirts it took 2 weeks but what can i say $8.50 a shirt can not beat it  :biggrin:
> *


He owns and runs a shirt business.  And the high prices is just temp. new printer new prices


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 24 2007, 07:32 PM~9296194
> *He owns and runs a shirt business.    And the high prices is just temp. new printer new prices
> *


hey just trying to help but hey it is cool homie :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 24 2007, 08:32 PM~9296194
> *He owns and runs a shirt business.    And the high prices is just temp. new printer new prices
> *


no doubt!! im looking to buy a press so i dont has to deal with outsourcing! the price thangs really pissed me off!

the price they gave me was wholesale...it didnt matter what i order...then they slapped me in the face ..bent me over...and i payed them...errrrrr!!!!!

preciate ya looking out! 2-3 is what they do for me...cuz i give em allllllllllot of buis...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 24 2007, 07:38 PM~9296238
> *no doubt!! im looking to buy a press so i dont has to deal with outsourcing!  the price thangs really pissed me off!
> 
> the price they gave me was wholesale...it didnt matter what i order...then they slapped me in the face ..bent me over...and i payed them...errrrrr!!!!!
> 
> preciate ya looking out!  2-3 is what they do for me...cuz i give em allllllllllot of buis...
> *


clean out ya box


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 24 2007, 08:33 PM~9296200
> *hey just trying to help  but hey it is cool homie :biggrin:
> *


preciate ya looking out!!

they even fucked some chit up and had new ones ready the next day!! i think its cool to establish a repor with folks...and they was raza to...this new owner just lost my buis...after next week though...hehehehe


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 24 2007, 07:38 PM~9296238
> *no doubt!! im looking to buy a press so i dont has to deal with outsourcing!  the price thangs really pissed me off!
> 
> the price they gave me was wholesale...it didnt matter what i order...then they slapped me in the face ..bent me over...and i payed them...errrrrr!!!!!
> 
> preciate ya looking out!  2-3 is what they do for me...cuz i give em allllllllllot of buis...
> *


hey i wish i could find a place that has the prices as my guys but 2-3 day turn a round :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 24 2007, 07:33 PM~9296200
> *hey just trying to help  but hey it is cool homie :biggrin:
> *


you would also have to factor in shipping. :nosad:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 24 2007, 08:41 PM~9296264
> *you would also have to factor in shipping. :nosad:
> *


tees are heavy...not to bad...

better to ship a whole lot then singles and chit...

when i order them at first i would only order from placed that offered free shipping if you spent so much!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 24 2007, 07:41 PM~9296264
> *you would also have to factor in shipping. :nosad:
> *


that prices was shipped :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 24 2007, 07:46 PM~9296302
> *that prices was shipped  :biggrin:
> *


Hustle go cut some metal. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 24 2007, 08:41 PM~9296260
> *hey i wish i could find a place that has the prices as my guys but 2-3 day turn a round :biggrin:
> *


this opportunity hurts...they would stay late...work sat morning...ans all that...

i dont know if anyone would ever do that...hopefully i can hve a good chat with the owner!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 24 2007, 07:47 PM~9296307
> *Hustle go cut some metal. :biggrin:
> *


lmfao i am working my guys hard homie lmfao i do it wait till after the first of the year you will freak out :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 24 2007, 07:48 PM~9296315
> *this opportunity hurts...they would stay late...work sat morning...ans all that...
> 
> i dont know if anyone would ever do that...hopefully i can hve a good chat with the owner!!! :biggrin:
> *


yea i know the guys at the place o go i am trying to buy the shirt to screen print and they teach my girl how to do it :biggrin: just one more hook up for the homies


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 24 2007, 08:45 PM~9296298
> *tees are heavy...not to bad...
> 
> better to ship a whole lot then singles and chit...
> 
> when i order them at first i would only order from placed that offered free shipping if you spent so much!
> *


the thing that that really pissed me off...when i first started i did alot of negotiations...

i would order in all my tees...1 dollar t 3 dollars max...

then i would only go for ink....negotiated a price on that...2.50+1.50 for additionallocations..

when i brought in some work shirts they hit me at 12 dollars and chit just to print...that some hella bs!!! they geeting $$ if i brought a tee or ordered it from them...

they real profits is in the tee and ink combo...im always trying to maximize what i can get for little as possible... they broke the hustle down!!!


----------



## eric ramos

pipi cahcahc


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 24 2007, 07:52 PM~9296353
> *the thing that that really pissed me off...when i first started i did alot of negotiations...
> 
> i would order in all my tees...1 dollar t 3 dollars max...
> 
> then i would only go for ink....negotiated a price on that...2.50+1.50 for additionallocations..
> 
> when i brought in some work shirts they hit me at 12 dollars and chit just to print...that some hella bs!!!  they geeting $$ if i brought a tee or ordered it from them...
> 
> they real profits is in the tee and ink combo...im always trying to maximize what i can get for little as possible... they broke the hustle down!!!
> *


yea i hope by spring i can have a screen print and press so i can do shirts and shit but i have looked at couple new ways of doing shirts


----------



## eric ramos

march of the penguins is the shit man im learin shit about my family :rofl:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 24 2007, 08:58 PM~9296394
> *yea i hope by spring i can have a screen print and press so i can do shirts and shit but i have looked at couple new ways of doing shirts
> *


im looking for the multi color chit...or transfers!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 24 2007, 08:01 PM~9296414
> *march of the penguins is the shit man im learin shit about my family :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 24 2007, 08:01 PM~9296414
> *march of the penguins is the shit man im learin shit about my family :rofl:
> *


Good moving. morgan freeman can narrate.


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: yea shit its fuken intersting


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 24 2007, 09:06 PM~9296453
> *:rofl: yea shit its fuken intersting
> *


that chit was gay!! them fuckers go trogh some chit!


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 24 2007, 02:23 PM~9295134
> *Dec.2
> *


IMA SEE IF I COULD ROLL OVER THERE


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup fool


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, 2lowsyn

We in chat hit it up


----------



## 2lowsyn

I got a new member down here in TX . He is on his project now and we as a chap in TX will help get his shit off the ground. 2lowsyn we welcome to the club along with your lil boys. Hold it down in San Anto and rep to the fullestWelcome to the fam aka THEE ARTISTICS B.C. Sam lets get homie and his lil boys some shirts asap 

thank and i sur will. 
i got 3 bikes in the works,the one posted is going to be all out(upgrade slowly) i have anouther one going to be a copy but a lil smaller, then i have the big one (aka big daddy) it a 3wheeler and will start off as a cruser but will be more latter. 
thank for let me in, 









this one is mine








cut and slamed (1 inch)
















hay didt see you come in-lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 24 2007, 08:06 PM~9296453
> *:rofl: yea shit its fuken intersting
> *


you ***


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 24 2007, 07:50 AM~9293265
> *you weere not.  Its a TX thang trust me
> *


Plus you were supose to let me know before you do it...we talked about it before...other members know this


----------



## eric ramos

oooooooooooooooooooooooshit arties mad


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 24 2007, 10:00 PM~9297169
> *oooooooooooooooooooooooshit arties mad
> *


at you :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 24 2007, 10:02 PM~9297187
> *at you :angry:
> *


ima call you up


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 24 2007, 10:02 PM~9297194
> *ima call you up
> *


my batterys dead............But you said trust you and i will... but not eric, he likes touching me


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 24 2007, 10:09 PM~9297242
> *my batterys dead............But you said trust you and i will... but not eric, he likes touching me
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 24 2007, 10:10 PM~9297246
> *
> *


so any date when his bike will be ready


----------



## 2lowsyn

as soon as i get parts coming in , the big one prbly be first
and then the bondo one cus te chrome one well be like a twin bike.
and i plan to pay for most of the parts or all.


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 2lowsyn

i still got some welding and im looking at parts right now.but like i said i got 3 of them not just one, and ill set the up at a show primerd or apart. plus i still got my lil modle cars to set up


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 24 2007, 10:22 PM~9297330
> *i still got some welding and im looking at parts right now.but like i said i got 3 of them not just one, and ill set the up at a show primerd or apart. plus i still got my lil modle cars to set up
> *


 not primmered bro. dont show it till you are happy with it. And dont rush it. one project at a time


----------



## 2lowsyn

im not, but i like to see peeps work in progress. sometimes thay look better then when ther done.and yha one at a time is right.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 24 2007, 10:25 PM~9297357
> *not primmered bro. dont show it till you are happy with it.  And dont rush it. one project at a time
> *


----------



## 2lowsyn

i was going thruogh, and i think im looking at 150+ to get the trike riding and thats not including the chrome i need to get done oh and welding.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:yes:


----------



## Lil Spanks

Ruty fruit


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## eric ramos

gay


----------



## show-bound

oso ck came in today..


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

On da inter on ms need iPhone.
shits fukin dan.


----------



## 817Lowrider

huh???


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 25 2007, 03:25 PM~9300632
> *huh???
> *


its snowing over chere again!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

would be nice to have some snow again.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

Me Casper and jr here at a local show.
fukin boring!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Nov 25 2007, 04:37 PM~9301393
> *Me Casper and jr here at a local show.
> fukin boring!!!!!!
> *


Pics or it dint happin


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

I. Don't know how to upload pic on my iPhone....


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Nov 25 2007, 04:41 PM~9301427
> *I.  Don't know how to upload pic on my iPhone....
> *


Nobody has a cam.????


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 25 2007, 03:44 PM~9301443
> *Nobody has a cam.????
> *


The iphone is a camera.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

i took these pics on ma iphone but i dont knoe how to uplaodem on the iphone..
so i jus did it wen i kame home..
jus took these,,,
jrs bike








topos bike.








and jus fo the fuk of it heres ma bosses truk


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

WACK CAR SHOW


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 25 2007, 09:10 PM~9303226
> *
> *


Theres vic in the background


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Nov 25 2007, 06:59 PM~9302219
> *i took these pics on ma iphone but i dont knoe how to uplaodem on the iphone..
> so i jus did it wen i kame home..
> jus took these,,,
> topos bike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whos bright idea to put those tires on that bike.... :loco:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 25 2007, 05:22 PM~9301682
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i love that movie my fav of all time :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

didnt notice that it was victor


----------



## 2lowsyn

thats a nice ride.....


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 25 2007, 09:26 PM~9303409
> *i love that movie my fav of all time  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 25 2007, 09:29 PM~9303440
> *:yes:
> *


Training day is taken over


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 25 2007, 09:31 PM~9303460
> *Training day is taken over
> *


 :no:


----------



## 2lowsyn

MI VIDA LOCA, and AMERICAN ME, are still the shit


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 25 2007, 09:33 PM~9303502
> *MI VIDA LOCA, and AMERICAN ME, are still the shit
> *


 :no: Sponge Bob Square Pants is the shit :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I like that movie MI FAMILIA and BLVD NIGHTS


----------



## 2lowsyn

MI FAMILIA and BLVD NIGHTS AWW dude thous are the shit too.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

waiting for the next good mexican flick to come out.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 25 2007, 09:41 PM~9303571
> *waiting for the next good mexican  flick to come out.
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 25 2007, 09:46 PM~9303596
> *:|
> *


what?


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

weak


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 25 2007, 09:53 PM~9303662
> *I'm a geek
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 80,008 60 0.91%
G Style Mar 2006 8,800 53 0.81%
MiKLO Apr 2007 883 52 0.79%
socios b.c. prez Sep 2003 25,842 37 0.56%
*RO-BC Apr 2006 5,367 36 0.55%*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 25 2007, 10:04 PM~9303794
> *LuxuriouSMontreaL  Feb 2004  80,008  60  0.91%
> G Style  Mar 2006  8,800  53  0.81%
> MiKLO  Apr 2007  883  52  0.79%
> socios b.c. prez  Sep 2003  25,842  37  0.56%
> RO-BC  Apr 2006  5,367  36  0.55%
> *


Wow.....do you want a gold star


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 25 2007, 09:36 PM~9303536
> *Art this is for you buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*** :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

***


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 25 2007, 09:36 PM~9303536
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now your a *** :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

sup Art.......sup Artistics


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Nov 25 2007, 10:37 PM~9304099
> *sup Art.......sup Artistics
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Nov 25 2007, 10:37 PM~9304099
> *sup Art.......sup Artistics
> *


 :wave: what it dew


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 25 2007, 10:38 PM~9304123
> *:wave: what it dew
> *


say man jus com u come to Tex one time dnt mean u can take our slang a


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Nov 25 2007, 10:40 PM~9304147
> *say man jus com u come to Tex one time dnt mean u can take our slang a
> *


x2


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Nov 25 2007, 10:40 PM~9304147
> *say man jus com u come to Tex one time dnt mean u can take our slang a
> *


twice :biggrin: i been to fort worth this year :biggrin: yaaa meeeennn :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 25 2007, 10:42 PM~9304168
> *twice :biggrin: i been to fort worth this year :biggrin: yaaa meeeennn :biggrin:
> *


I still am trippin that you did not hit me up.


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 25 2007, 10:43 PM~9304177
> *I still am trippin that you did not hit me up.
> *


Yes i did.. you said you couldnt find the place


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 25 2007, 10:44 PM~9304198
> *Yes i did.. you said you couldnt find the place
> *


my ass


----------



## BigTex

SO HOW IS EVERYONE TONIGHT....


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 25 2007, 10:42 PM~9304168
> *twice :biggrin: i been to fort worth this year :biggrin: yaaa meeeennn :biggrin:
> *



come on dawg i mean ft. worth...if ya said dallas then maybe....but still houston only once.......j/k gotti


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 25 2007, 10:45 PM~9304205
> *SO HOW IS EVERYONE TONIGHT....
> *


Can't wait to go back next year


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Nov 25 2007, 10:46 PM~9304216
> *come on dawg i mean ft. worth...if ya said dallas then maybe....but still houston only once.......j/k gotti
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Nov 25 2007, 10:46 PM~9304216
> *come on dawg i mean ft. worth...if ya said dallas then maybe....but still houston only once.......j/k gotti
> *


It's my 2nd. home :tears: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 25 2007, 10:48 PM~9304221
> *Can't wait to go back next year
> *



WELL YOU ARE WELCOMED TO COME.....

SO YOU COMING TO LRM SHOW OR LOS MAG?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 25 2007, 10:49 PM~9304226
> *WELL YOU ARE WELCOMED TO COME.....
> 
> SO YOU COMING TO LRM SHOW OR LOS MAG?
> *


I wanna hit both


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

jus move down here......it be cheaper on gas...jus a one time move.....lol....u can start ur club down here.....or convert....lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Nov 25 2007, 10:53 PM~9304249
> *jus move down here......it be cheaper on gas...jus a one time move.....lol....u can start ur club down here.....or convert....lol
> *


convet to islam


----------



## Lil Spanks

Shoot, i still have to pay for that speeding ticket that i got and its due 2marrow :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 25 2007, 10:54 PM~9304255
> *convet to islam
> *



haha....no foo' to the darkside.....we got cookies.....ummmm cookies


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Nov 25 2007, 11:00 PM~9304311
> *haha....no foo' to the darkside.....we got cookies.....ummmm cookies
> *


cookie, cookie,,,


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 19 2007, 11:05 PM~9262861
> *nice :biggrin:  have to come up on sum $$$$ to get it............................grim yea i do :biggrin:
> *


need sizes again asap!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 26 2007, 12:49 PM~9308250
> *need sizes again asap!
> *


i need a extra medium... :biggrin: what up artistics hows everyone doing?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 26 2007, 04:54 PM~9309805
> *i need a extra medium... :biggrin: what up artistics hows everyone doing?
> *


chillen fool. when ya gonna throw some d's on your ride?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 26 2007, 04:27 PM~9310020
> *chillen fool. when ya gonna throw some d's on your ride?
> *


i dont know still got to bring it back home...i dont have it right now...gonna bring it home soon though...got some parts for it ready to be thrown on...
whats up with ur ride?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 26 2007, 05:35 PM~9310092
> *i dont know still got to bring it back home...i dont have it right now...gonna bring it home soon though...got some parts for it ready to be thrown on...
> whats up with ur ride?
> *


getting sent to the shop soon. wanna get the engine sounding as good as possible before I work on the interior


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 26 2007, 04:40 PM~9310134
> *getting sent to the shop soon. wanna get the engine sounding as good as possible before I work on the interior
> *


ohhhh...when u painting it?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 26 2007, 05:51 PM~9310233
> *ohhhh...when u painting it?
> *


its gonna be a minute before that. It will be the last thing on the list.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 26 2007, 04:54 PM~9310260
> *its gonna be a minute before that. It will be the last thing on the list.
> *


coo so when are ur plans of the car being ready for shows?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 26 2007, 06:04 PM~9310346
> *coo so when are ur plans of the car being ready for shows?
> *


no shows...maybe.... its a daily :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

wut up vic. I see you fool. sup with your project?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 26 2007, 05:43 PM~9310695
> *wut up vic. I see you fool. sup with your project?
> *


sup big daddy


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Nov 26 2007, 06:01 PM~9310866
> *sup big daddy
> *


 :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Nov 26 2007, 07:01 PM~9310866
> *sup big daddy
> *


chillen dog


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 26 2007, 05:14 PM~9310419
> *no shows...maybe.... its a daily :biggrin:
> *


oh coo...u driving it in the winter?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 26 2007, 06:03 PM~9310892
> *oh coo...u driving it in the winter?
> *


wait u guys dont get that much snow over there huh


----------



## mortalkombat2

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mortalkombat2, six trey impala
:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 26 2007, 07:03 PM~9310892
> *oh coo...u driving it in the winter?
> *


yes sir. its my daily. Im not a baller cant afford 2 cars. plus Im in TX fool.


----------



## six trey impala

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: six trey impala, *mortalkombat2
*
MIJITA!!!! WHATS UP!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 26 2007, 06:05 PM~9310910
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: six trey impala, mortalkombat2
> 
> MIJITA!!!! WHATS UP!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nothin much i mite be pushin a stroller at future shows haha


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 26 2007, 06:04 PM~9310908
> *yes sir. its my daily. Im not a baller cant afford 2 cars. plus Im in TX fool.
> *


foo u know ur a baller...i only have 1 car too but it is out of business for a while till next year it'll be back out...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 26 2007, 06:06 PM~9310929
> *nothin much i mite be pushin a stroller at future shows haha
> *


YOU DIPSTICK!!! with who?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 26 2007, 07:06 PM~9310929
> *nothin much i mite be pushin a stroller at future shows haha
> *


word?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 26 2007, 06:06 PM~9310929
> *nothin much i mite be pushin a stroller at future shows haha
> *


that's what u get for trying to act like ur dick is big and buying large condoms instead of tiny tot ones like u should YOU PUTTS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 26 2007, 06:08 PM~9310961
> *that's what u get for trying to act like ur dick is big and buying large condoms instead of tiny tot ones like u should YOU PUTTS!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha putts i like that word and cough cough tina :happysad:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 26 2007, 06:12 PM~9311005
> *hahaha putts i like that word and cough cough tina  :happysad:
> *


lol me too...u got back with her??thought u were messing with a different chick?


----------



## GrimReaper

u fuked up mk lol


----------



## six trey impala

time to sell his bike and the jordan collection to support the baby!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 26 2007, 07:06 PM~9310929
> *nothin much i mite be pushin a stroller at future shows haha
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 26 2007, 06:13 PM~9311015
> *lol me too...u got back with her??thought u were messing with a different chick?
> *


yea barely today, and shhhhh she mite come on this site. this is the side chick :cheesy: 
http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n183/ba...icture013-1.jpg
the one one the right ofcourse


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 26 2007, 06:18 PM~9311096
> *yea barely today, and shhhhh she mite come on this site. this is the side chick  :cheesy:
> http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n183/ba...icture013-1.jpg
> the one one the right ofcourse
> *


nevermind...she looks asian... :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy m.k


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 26 2007, 06:19 PM~9311106
> *wait who are these chicks? im all cornfused now :biggrin:
> *


the gurl on the right is the sancha and the one one the left is just a cool kat


----------



## 817Lowrider

I wish i was as cool as MK.


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 26 2007, 06:20 PM~9311141
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy m.k
> *


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 26 2007, 06:21 PM~9311143
> *the gurl on the right is the sancha and the one one the left is just a cool kat
> *


tina gets on this site??hey putts member when u told me that that one hot chick was tina on myspace and i sent her a message saying HI TINA U KNOW WHO I AM and found out it wasnt tina...dick :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 26 2007, 06:22 PM~9311158
> *I wish i was as cool as MK.
> *


we will pull sum bitches in phoenix ok


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 26 2007, 07:23 PM~9311180
> *we will pull sum bitches in phoenix ok
> *


Chicks love the hair right. Damn I need to grow a taper.LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 26 2007, 07:23 PM~9311180
> *we will pull sum bitches in phoenix ok
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 26 2007, 06:24 PM~9311196
> *Chicks love the hair right. Damn I need to grow a taper.LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 26 2007, 06:23 PM~9311175
> *tina gets on this site??hey putts member when u told me that that one hot chick was tina on myspace and i sent her a message saying HI TINA U KNOW WHO I AM and found out it wasnt tina...dick :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: yea i remember that. she almost ran me over a couple months back at her skool.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 26 2007, 06:24 PM~9311196
> *Chicks love the hair right. Damn I need to grow a taper.LOL :biggrin:
> *


buy one of those dragon ball z costumes and use the hair u'll look like a huskier MK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Juangotti  









MK


----------



## 817Lowrider

Its the hair


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

mk u bitch how u doing
damm da new one looks fine ass hell
shit i gotta move to phx wit u wen i turn 18 hhahahah
n u gotta show me all the hot spots were da bitches kick it at

art dnt be jealous
lol

juan idk gotta get that frame from oso


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 26 2007, 07:27 PM~9311238
> *buy one of those dragon ball z costumes and use the hair u'll look like a huskier MK :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Nov 26 2007, 06:24 PM~9311196-->
> 
> 
> 
> Chicks love the hair right. Damn I need to grow a taper.LOL :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 26 2007, 06:24 PM~9311197
> *:0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :thumbsup: yep they like to run there hands through it haha


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 26 2007, 06:27 PM~9311235
> *:roflmao: yea i remember that. she almost ran me over a couple months back at her skool.
> *


HAHAHA what was her name? why she almost run u over?>


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

MK 
[/quote]

wat happen top da baller look


----------



## six trey impala

> MK


wat happen top da baller look
[/quote]
i bet ur hair looks hella fucked up in the morning...do u use like gel or hairspray to get it spiked?


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Nov 26 2007, 06:28 PM~9311263
> *mk u bitch how u doing
> damm da new one looks fine ass hell
> shit i gotta move to phx wit u wen i turn 18 hhahahah
> n u gotta show me all the hot spots were da bitches kick it at
> 
> art dnt be jealous
> lol
> 
> juan idk gotta get that frame from oso
> *


hahaha yep we can get bunk beds and bring the chicks in through the window


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 26 2007, 06:31 PM~9311301
> *hahaha yep we can get bunk beds and bring the chicks in through the window
> *


hahahhahaha yup im down wit that
lol


----------



## 2lowsyn

OH shit look at that hair.. i got alot too but dang bro youll poke somones eye out.


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 26 2007, 06:29 PM~9311271
> *HAHAHA what was her name? why she almost run u over?>
> *


nina and marina she has 2 names and cuz she backed up and almost killed me


----------



## mortalkombat2

> MK


wat happen top da baller look
[/quote]
gotta change the style up


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 26 2007, 06:34 PM~9311349
> *nina and marina she has 2 names and cuz she backed up and almost killed me
> *


wait u idiot thats not the one im talking about... :biggrin: :biggrin: im talking bout the other one with the pic of the skirt...she was like 14...i member talking to nina alot i was even on her top 8!!! MACK DADDY I LIVE LIKE A MILLION MILES AWAY AND STILL GET ON TOP 8 I WAS THE FIRST GUY THEN THE GIRLS FINISHED UP THE other 4


----------



## mortalkombat2

> wat happen top da baller look


i bet ur hair looks hella fucked up in the morning...do u use like gel or hairspray to get it spiked?
[/quote]

i use gel but i dont spike it no more


> hahahhahaha yup im down wit that
> lol


4 sho well c wuts up



> OH shit look at that hair.. i got alot too but dang bro youll poke somones eye out.


and ha i can use it as a weapon


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 26 2007, 06:31 PM~9311301
> *hahaha yep we can get bunk beds and bring the chicks in through the window
> *


better have a couch too...cause im planning on rollin down there one of these dayz :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 26 2007, 06:36 PM~9311376
> *wait u idiot thats not the one im talking about... :biggrin:  :biggrin: im talking bout the other one with the pic of the skirt...she was like 14...i member talking to nina alot i was even on her top 8!!! MACK DADDY I LIVE LIKE A MILLION MILES AWAY AND STILL GET ON TOP 8 I WAS THE FIRST GUY THEN THE GIRLS FINISHED UP THE other 4
> *


ooooooooooo yea that chiwawa chick


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 26 2007, 06:39 PM~9311420
> *ooooooooooo yea that chiwawa chick
> *


ya that chick!!!what was her dog tag? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 26 2007, 06:38 PM~9311403
> *better have a couch too...cause im planning on rollin down there one of these dayz :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


il make room for you in the closet :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 26 2007, 06:39 PM~9311420
> *ooooooooooo yea that chiwawa chick
> *


LOL chiwawa


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 26 2007, 06:39 PM~9311430
> *ya that chick!!!what was her dog tag? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 26 2007, 06:40 PM~9311441
> *il make room for you in the closet  :biggrin:
> *


shiiiit...well i'll jus sleep at a girls house while u two boys play with each other :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

yha i wouldnt want to come out the closest at a homeboys house eather


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 26 2007, 06:42 PM~9311471
> *:dunno:
> *


YOU PUTTS :angry: :biggrin: i wanted to see if she improved any...i remember after a while i started sending her a shit load of messages and she would jus ignore them...then out of no where some other chick from phx sends an invite and starts bugging the hell out of me...she was one of those tejana chicks who wears cow boy hats... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 26 2007, 06:42 PM~9311473
> *shiiiit...well i'll jus sleep at a girls house while u two boys play with each other :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ha not cool


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 26 2007, 06:43 PM~9311502
> *yha i wouldnt want to come out the closest at a homeboys house eather
> *


funny guy :scrutinize: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 26 2007, 06:46 PM~9311545
> *ha not cool
> *


nina has a pretty face but looks like she left her ass in last weeks jeans and tits in last months bra :biggrin: she's too skinny...guess shes getting breast implants cant wait to see :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 26 2007, 07:43 PM~9311502
> *yha i wouldnt want to come out the closest at a homeboys house eather
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

damn whats up with all the piercings over there in phx cant be close to a refrigerator or all the magnets gonna come and smash u in the face :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

/j.k


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 26 2007, 06:51 PM~9311619
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /j.k
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i dont get offended i'll jus say something back all fun and games :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Nov 26 2007, 06:49 PM~9311585-->
> 
> 
> 
> nina has a pretty face but looks like she left her ass in last weeks jeans and tits in last months bra :biggrin: she's too skinny...guess shes getting breast implants cant wait to see :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> id still smash it up
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Nov 26 2007, 06:51 PM~9311610
> *damn whats up with all the piercings over there in phx cant be close to a refrigerator or all the magnets gonna come and smash u in the face :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


and why u say that??


----------



## 2lowsyn

we all know how old are them chicks ??got anything in my range?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 26 2007, 06:54 PM~9311665
> *id still smash it up
> 
> and why u say that??
> *


cause i was jus lookin at some of nina's friends and they all got a whole bunch of face piercings eye brows lips nose tongue...doesnt that shit hurt?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 26 2007, 06:55 PM~9311669
> *we all know how old are them chicks ??got anything in my range?
> *


here ya go homie she's 19 but looks like shes 30 enjoy :biggrin: :biggrin: 
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...riendid=3586945


----------



## 2lowsyn

:barf: ouch man you dissapoint me :loco:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Nov 26 2007, 06:56 PM~9311691-->
> 
> 
> 
> cause i was jus lookin at some of nina's friends and they all got a whole bunch of face piercings eye brows lips nose tongue...doesnt that shit hurt?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oooo
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Nov 26 2007, 06:59 PM~9311724
> *here ya go homie she's 19 but looks like shes 30 enjoy :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...riendid=3586945
> *


hahaha fuk yea


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 26 2007, 07:59 PM~9311724
> *here ya go homie she's 19 but looks like shes 30 enjoy :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...riendid=3586945
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 26 2007, 07:02 PM~9311767
> *:barf: ouch man you dissapoint me  :loco:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 26 2007, 07:03 PM~9311780
> *oooo
> hahaha fuk yea
> *


still cant think of that chicks name?? wasnt her screen name thingy El Paloma de chihuahua or something like that?


----------



## 2lowsyn

yha she dance too hu 
http://s116.photobucket.com/albums/o3/uplo...moneforjohn.flv
enjoy :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 26 2007, 07:05 PM~9311827
> *yha she dance too hu
> http://s116.photobucket.com/albums/o3/uplo...moneforjohn.flv
> enjoy  :biggrin:
> *


im not even gonna look :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 26 2007, 07:05 PM~9311827
> *yha she dance too hu
> http://s116.photobucket.com/albums/o3/uplo...moneforjohn.flv
> enjoy  :biggrin:
> *


that's fucken nasty...damn i had to look too...no wonder curiosity killed the cat. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

:rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 26 2007, 07:07 PM~9311854
> *:rofl: :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


jus waiting to pose for u at a show


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 26 2007, 09:59 PM~9311724
> *here ya go homie she's 19 but looks like shes 30 enjoy :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...riendid=3586945
> *


oo shit is that barny


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 26 2007, 10:09 PM~9311888
> *jus waiting to pose for u at a show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


put them in back of any car or truck and u got ur self a lowrider


----------



## 2lowsyn

dont test me bro i got alot of shit in the bag thats not good to see,

and yha put them on a car/ truck and youd be scrapen your own ass LMFAO


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## 817Lowrider

Thats nasty


----------



## 2lowsyn

you guys wana trip out ?


----------



## six trey impala

here's a chick for u...
http://a459.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/image...fe93b9ce462.jpg


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 26 2007, 07:13 PM~9311945
> *dont test me bro i got alot of shit in the bag thats not good to see,
> 
> and yha put them on a car/ truck and youd be scrapen your own ass LMFAO
> *


why would u have pics of stuff we wouldnt want to see??? :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

thats a prson bitch LOL

here for real fun


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 26 2007, 08:16 PM~9311983
> *why would u have pics of stuff we wouldnt want to see??? :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hes been hangin around art.LOL


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 26 2007, 07:16 PM~9311985
> *thats a prson bitch LOL
> 
> here for real fun
> 
> *


im not looking :nono: :nono: :nono:  :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

it just spins and when you look away you trip out. 
NOTE NOT A FAT CHICK OR DUDE-or is it


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 26 2007, 07:22 PM~9312057
> *it just spins and when you look away you trip out.
> NOTE NOT A FAT CHICK OR DUDE-or is it
> *


**** :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

MK u try it out first and tell us the outcome...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 26 2007, 08:22 PM~9312057
> *it just spins and when you look away you trip out.
> NOTE NOT A FAT CHICK OR DUDE-or is it
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## 2lowsyn

LMFAO.. scaerd ?
im not guna bring out the gay shit till you want it. LOL nha but realy i do got some shit that not cool.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 26 2007, 07:27 PM~9312106
> *LMFAO.. scard ?
> im not guna bring out the gay shit till you want it. LOL nha but realy  i do got some shit that not cool.
> *


and why do u have gay shit??? :uh: :uh: :loco: :loco:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Im in love


----------



## 2lowsyn

its a dude..LOL


here tottoly not gay, http://s116.photobucket.com/albums/o3/uplo...=Japoneczka.flv


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 26 2007, 07:31 PM~9312146
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im in love
> *


WOW JUAN THOSE TITS ARE ABOUT AS BIG AS URS :biggrin: :biggrin: jus messin wit u homie...she's still got a ways to go :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

:no: LOL :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 26 2007, 08:33 PM~9312174
> *WOW JUAN THOSE TITS ARE ABOUT AS BIG AS URS :biggrin:  :biggrin: jus messin wit u homie...she's still got a ways to go :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


fuckin bitch. What ya mean a way to go???


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 26 2007, 07:35 PM~9312195
> *fuckin bitch. What ya mean a way to go???
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: nothing homie...she's got nothing on u urs are natural...  :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 26 2007, 08:35 PM~9312201
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: nothing homie...she's got nothing on u urs are natural...   :biggrin:
> *


LIL shit talker. I bet you get you lil ass kicked alot. :biggrin: fucker.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 26 2007, 07:37 PM~9312214
> *LIL shit talker. I bet you get you lil ass kicked alot.  :biggrin:  fucker.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: me a shit talker?? NEVER!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Yah I bet.


----------



## 2lowsyn

do you know this car ?or the movie it came out in?








it was here at rosdail park lowlow show.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 26 2007, 08:43 PM~9312278
> *do you know this car ?or the movie it came out in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I do























not actually


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 26 2007, 07:43 PM~9312278
> *do you know this car ?or the movie it came out in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was here at rosdail park lowlow show.
> *


SELINAS!!!


----------



## 2lowsyn

LOOK LOOK ITS SELINASss!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 26 2007, 07:52 PM~9312390
> *LOOK LOOK ITS SELINASss!!!
> *


IM GONNA PUT THIS PICTURE ON MY WALL AND PUT THAT IT WAS THE CAR THAT TRIED TO PULL THE TOUR BUS OWNED BY SELINAASSSSS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 26 2007, 07:54 PM~9312410
> *IM GONNA PUT THIS PICTURE ON MY WALL AND PUT THAT IT WAS THE CAR THAT TRIED TO PULL THE TOUR BUS OWNED BY SELINAASSSSS!!!! :biggrin:
> *


LMFAO yha its a real sweet ass car.
































any one seen any of thees? just asking


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 26 2007, 08:00 PM~9312477
> *LMFAO yha its a real sweet ass car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any one seen any of thees? just asking
> *


nope not into bikes...are they urs?


----------



## 2lowsyn

no. never got to fiish the bike we wanted to put in , freinds rushed it and didnt think about what thay realy wanted to do to it, i now i have it and am fixing it , its the bondo one i got a pic of in here.i bought it from them and got a lot of boddy work now.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:tongue:


----------



## Models IV Life

HEY HOMIES WHAT DOES A SET OF OG SCHWINN BENT SPRINGER FORKS GO FOR???


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 26 2007, 08:03 PM~9312531
> *no. never got to fiish the bike we wanted to put in , freinds rushed it and didnt think about what thay realy wanted to do to it, i now i have it and am fixing it , its the bondo one i got a pic of in here.i bought it from them and got a lot of boddy work now.
> *


u have a car?


----------



## 2lowsyn

had a truck but sold it to make ends meet.  heres a pic








i dont know what vor tech is?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 26 2007, 08:07 PM~9312566
> *had a truck but sold it to make ends meet.  heres a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know what vor tech is?
> *


vortech is jus a little higher performance heads and intake and all that...i need a daily...thinking of getting a geo metro or a chevy luv


----------



## 2lowsyn

:0 OHHH....dang now my ex's mom has it. i sold it for $1,000
not bad.but now i drive that red car in the back.
EDIT SPURS GAME IS ON SEE YOU GUYS IN BIT. :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 26 2007, 08:13 PM~9312633
> *:0  OHHH....dang now my ex's mom has it. i sold it for $1,000
> not bad.but now i drive that red car in the back.
> *


all i have is the 63...im not old enough to drive but still drive around...and im getting my license in a couple months...


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 26 2007, 10:14 PM~9312647
> *all i have is the 63...im not old enough to drive but still drive around...and im getting my license in a couple months...
> *


 :nono: :nono: liar :nono: :nono:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 26 2007, 07:31 PM~9312146
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im in love
> *


Thats Tomasa. Shes from Sacramento and is on here as 916 Chic or or something like that.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Nov 26 2007, 10:28 PM~9313664
> *:nono:  :nono: liar :nono:  :nono:
> *


callate pinche panson...go paint ur nails :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 26 2007, 09:04 PM~9312547
> *HEY HOMIES WHAT DOES A SET OF OG SCHWINN BENT SPRINGER FORKS GO FOR???
> *


maybe 100 bucks or more


----------



## GrimReaper

sup bitches


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 27 2007, 12:43 PM~9316719
> *sup bitches
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 27 2007, 02:23 AM~9314596
> *Thats Tomasa. Shes from Sacramento and is on here as 916 Chic or or something like that.
> *


I know


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 27 2007, 02:08 PM~9317947
> *I know
> *


You should come out here to meet her. I will introduce you to her.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 27 2007, 03:10 PM~9317964
> *You should come out here to meet her. I will introduce you to her.
> *


Word. Ones of these days I'll take a cruise.


----------



## eric ramos

no computer for 3 weeks im on the skool computer man fuken sucks 
cus the modem fuked up but i might keep in touch callin randomly to ppls and shit


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 27 2007, 04:39 PM~9318730
> *no computer for 3 weeks im on the skool computer man fuken sucks
> cus the modem fuked up but i might keep in touch callin randomly to ppls and shit
> *


oh realy


----------



## GrimReaper

i got my new tv


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 27 2007, 07:50 PM~9319295
> *i got my new tv
> *


plasma?DLP?LCD?


----------



## show-bound

OSO GOT YOUR INVOICE...HIT ME BACK!!


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 27 2007, 09:58 PM~9319374
> *plasma?DLP?LCD?
> *


32 widescren lcd


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 27 2007, 08:07 PM~9319461
> *32 widescren lcd
> *


oh snap just put a dlp in the living room. its so so...


----------



## GrimReaper

wats dlp


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 27 2007, 08:27 PM~9319635
> *wats dlp
> *


Digital Light Projection


----------



## eric ramos

imback on line kinda well this is my sisters lap top got the dail kup conection on it but it suskc more ass then shit man like its slower dail up then the desk top so idk if im a be on all days n shit like the other cus i hate lap tops


----------



## 817Lowrider

hmmmm


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 27 2007, 09:44 PM~9319699
> *imback on line kinda well this is my sisters lap top got the dail kup conection on it but it suskc more ass then shit man like its slower dail up then the desk top so idk if im a be on all days n shit like the other cus i hate lap tops
> *


no one cares........ :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 27 2007, 08:45 PM~9319719
> *no one cares........ :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 27 2007, 07:44 PM~9319699
> *imback on line kinda well this is my sisters lap top got the dail kup conection on it but it suskc more ass then shit man like its slower dail up then the desk top so idk if im a be on all days n shit like the other cus i hate lap tops
> *


cool, glad to see you. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)

reveal yourself!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 27 2007, 08:59 PM~9319828
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 
> reveal yourself!
> *


 :0 :scrutinize:


----------



## eric ramos

tu madres gueys hahahaha fuck u u kno how it hurts you wen u dont get on lil for some days


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 27 2007, 10:00 PM~9319840
> *tu madres gueys hahahaha fuck u u kno how it hurts you wen u dont get on lil for some days
> *


the addiction....

maybe if no lil juan bike be already done... :dunno: 


just bs....had to redo that mutha!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 27 2007, 08:44 PM~9319699
> *imback on line kinda well this is my sisters lap top got the dail kup conection on it but it suskc more ass then shit man like its slower dail up then the desk top so idk if im a be on all days n shit like the other cus i hate lap tops
> *


It's all that porn movies me and her been doing


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 27 2007, 07:59 PM~9319828
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 
> reveal yourself!
> *


HA HA for it is i 2lowsyn.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 27 2007, 10:06 PM~9319876
> *It's all that porn movies me and her been doing
> *


all that prego fetish chit!...

pregos are the best..puedes etcha la toda madre a entro :yes:


----------



## 2lowsyn

beastiality arotica.LMFAO :thumbsup:


----------



## 2lowsyn

thats having sex with a dog hors pig or munky or what ever, if you didnt know...


----------



## Lil Spanks

she had a little extra chesse in the taco


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 27 2007, 08:24 PM~9320052
> *thats having sex with a dog hors pig or munky or what ever, if you didnt know...
> *


donkey sex :thumbsup: jk ha


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 27 2007, 08:26 PM~9320071
> *she had a little extra chesse in the taco
> *


LMFAO
SOUR CREAM ANYONE? :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 27 2007, 09:26 PM~9320076
> *donkey sex  :thumbsup: jk ha
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :worship: He's here.....


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 27 2007, 08:54 PM~9319802
> *this is what me and eric do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u ****


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 27 2007, 08:32 PM~9320126
> *u ****
> *


oh thats just nasty..........


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 27 2007, 08:29 PM~9320105
> *:0  :cheesy:  :worship: He's here.....
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 27 2007, 09:41 PM~9320223
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 2lowsyn

YAAA ima get another frame so that chrome one i got might be for sell soon.....dont have to do all that work now ,,


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 27 2007, 09:49 PM~9320317
> *YAAA ima get another frame so that chrome one i got might be for sell soon.....dont have to do all that work now ,,
> *


----------



## eric ramos

fuck you all especialy artie hahaha


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 27 2007, 10:06 PM~9320527
> *fuck you all especialy artie hahaha
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 27 2007, 11:06 PM~9320527
> *fuck you all especialy artie hahaha
> *


hahahha too ya like a page and half to respond...

slow ass connection


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 27 2007, 09:06 PM~9320527
> *fuck you all especialy artie hahaha
> *


??  but why?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 27 2007, 11:13 PM~9320591
> *??  but why?
> *


get used to it...his way of showing luv!


----------



## eric ramos

2low u still dont really kno me that much 
i just fuk around with every one and i like to be a idot and shit so dont take it personal homie im just fukin around


----------



## 2lowsyn

:loco: snap out of it bro,, i not just some week bitch, i know when some is playing LOL 
it all in the fun .... :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 27 2007, 11:15 PM~9320618
> *2low u still dont really kno me that much
> i just fuk around with every one and i like to be a idot and shit so dont take it personal homie im just fukin around
> *


so erICA...

WHEN WILL YOU BE TEARING DOWN :biggrin: 

BEEN LOOKING AT SOME PAINT CHIPS!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 27 2007, 10:17 PM~9320656
> *so erICA...
> 
> WHEN WILL YOU BE TEARING DOWN :biggrin:
> 
> BEEN LOOKING AT SOME PAINT CHIPS!!  :biggrin:
> *


careful, he might eat them :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> i just fuk around and heres quote]
> :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## eric ramos

:barf: wtf damn art nu watch some fetish ass porn shit for reals 
fuck


----------



## 2lowsyn

OH DUDE WHAT THE FUCK , wher you finding post man??
take it off.




dont test me..


----------



## six trey impala

sup poo-toes!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 27 2007, 11:40 PM~9320906
> *OH DUDE WHAT THE FUCK , wher you finding post man??
> take it off.
> dont test me..
> *


CHICO IN OFF TOPIC POSTED EM


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

sup bitches


----------



## bad news

hoe


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 27 2007, 09:40 PM~9320906
> *OH DUDE WHAT THE FUCK , wher you finding post man??
> take it off.
> dont test me..
> *


ya dont test him...
he has a lotta gay pics and videos that he was telling us about yesterday :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

su...p puta....


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 27 2007, 09:56 PM~9321068
> *ya dont test him...
> he has a lotta gay pics and videos that he was telling us about yesterday :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yes......


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 27 2007, 09:56 PM~9321072
> *su...p puta....
> *


nothing much culero jus seeing what u butt pirates are up too...i see El Chango aka Eric is back...havent messed with him in a minute... :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: six trey impala, bad news, *Spankz*, 2lowsyn
I SMELL PORKCHOPS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 27 2007, 10:00 PM~9321123
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: six trey impala, bad news, Spankz, 2lowsyn
> I SMELL PORKCHOPS!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


it you ..put some limon on it and salt.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

i change you to a dulllll


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 27 2007, 10:03 PM~9321157
> *it you ..put some limon on it and salt.. :biggrin:
> *


quit having sexual thoughts about putting limon and salt on me **** :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 27 2007, 10:04 PM~9321168
> *i change you to a dulllll
> *


who?


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 27 2007, 10:05 PM~9321177
> *u smell like some beans after they come out of my ass!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


is that a good thing


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 28 2007, 12:00 AM~9321123
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: six trey impala, bad news,Spankz,2lowsyn
> *


i smell fish LOL JP


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Nov 27 2007, 10:07 PM~9321194
> *i smell fish LOL JP
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: fucker...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 27 2007, 10:05 PM~9321177
> *quit having sexual thoughts about putting limon and salt on me **** :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


this goes to the comment 2lowsyn said


----------



## six trey impala

Spankz on his lowrider bike!!! on the cover of lowriderbikes magazine :0


----------



## Spankz

u no ur hating LOL


----------



## eric ramos

yo polo polo wat are udoing here? hahaha jk u werid fuker


----------



## 2lowsyn

4six trey impala


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 27 2007, 10:16 PM~9321286
> *yo polo polo wat are udoing here? hahaha jk u werid fuker
> *


nothing much eric RAM-os jus chillin what have u been up too? still playing with blow up bertha the overwieght blow up doll...


----------



## eric ramos

nA THE SAME ASS HOLE ALWAYS U KNO 
BIKES AND BIKES MORE BIKES HAHAHAHA HOWS THE TREY?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 27 2007, 10:18 PM~9321296
> *4six trey impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


enough with the homofied jokes...i am not into men so quit sending me comments about how good lookin i am :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 27 2007, 10:21 PM~9321323
> *nA THE SAME ASS HOLE ALWAYS U KNO
> BIKES AND BIKES MORE BIKES HAHAHAHA HOWS THE TREY?
> *


getting rusty in the snow


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 27 2007, 11:18 PM~9321296
> *4six trey impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 27 2007, 10:21 PM~9321323
> *nA THE SAME ASS HOLE ALWAYS U KNO
> BIKES AND BIKES MORE BIKES HAHAHAHA HOWS THE TREY?
> *


hows ur sister? any recent pics? :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 27 2007, 10:23 PM~9321336
> *
> *


are u a girl chilly?


----------



## eric ramos

shes fkin prego now hahahaha sorry artie i didnt want to tell ya
fuck snow that shits werid it snowed here sat but it melted sunday


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 27 2007, 10:25 PM~9321353
> *shes fkin prego now hahahaha sorry artie i didnt want to tell ya
> fuck snow that shits werid it snowed here sat but it melted sunday
> *


damn...someone must have poked a couple holes in the box of condoms i got for me and her... :biggrin: is she big now?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 27 2007, 10:26 PM~9321363
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that you?


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 27 2007, 10:26 PM~9321363
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yha id hit that


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 27 2007, 11:25 PM~9321353
> *shes fkin prego now hahahaha sorry artie i didnt want to tell ya
> fuck snow that shits werid it snowed here sat but it melted sunday
> *


 :angry: :scrutinize:  :burn: I WAS SPOSE TO BE THE ONE


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 27 2007, 10:35 PM~9321442
> *:angry:  :scrutinize:    :burn: I WAS SPOSE TO BE THE ONE
> *


guess he is a guy... :dunno:


----------



## 2lowsyn

tssssssss :dunno: your sperm just aint strong enuph bro...


----------



## Lil Spanks

oH THATS WHY......I PUT IT IN THE WRONG HOLE :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

SORRY ARTIE SHE WAS WEN U CAME HERE 2 
DONT WORRY MY NEFEW U SEE NEFUE NOT NIECE I DONT WANT ONE WILL HAVE A LIL TIGER WEN HES 2 HES NOT SHES FUCK SHES OK


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 27 2007, 10:40 PM~9321489
> *SORRY ARTIE SHE WAS WEN U CAME HERE 2
> DONT WORRY MY NEFEW U SEE NEFUE NOT NIECE I DONT WANT ONE WILL HAVE A LIL TIGER WEN HES 2 HES NOT SHES FUCK SHES OK
> *


what the hell did u just say??? didnt understand a damn thing u jus put :loco: :loco: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

FOCK YA HAHAHA DAMN LAP TOP TYPING


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 27 2007, 10:44 PM~9321513
> *FOCK YA HAHAHA DAMN LAP TOP TYPING
> *


u need a V-smile teach ur ass how to spell :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

WTF IS THAT NA 
I HATE LAP TOPS I HAVE LONG ASS FINGERS AND THEY FUK UP WITH THEY LIL ASS KEYS LAP TOPS HAVE


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 27 2007, 10:49 PM~9321560
> *WTF IS THAT NA
> I HATE LAP TOPS I HAVE LONG ASS FINGERS AND THEY FUK UP WITH THEY LIL ASS KEYS LAP TOPS HAVE
> *


oh...do u ever poke ur rib cage with ur fingers when they're in ur butt?? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

:werd:? WTF DOSE THAT MEAN?


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 27 2007, 10:51 PM~9321574
> *oh...do u ever poke ur rib cage with ur fingers when they're in ur butt?? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LMFAO dude that wrong...but funny..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 27 2007, 11:05 PM~9321673
> *LMFAO dude that wrong...but funny..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

TAKE ALL THAT GAY CHIT TO OFF TOPIC....
PLENTY TO GO AROUND UP IN THERE!

WHO GOTS OSO;S NUMBER?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 27 2007, 11:53 PM~9321589
> *:werd:? WTF DOSE THAT MEAN?
> *


whos the daddy :scrutinize:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 27 2007, 10:25 PM~9321353
> *shes fkin prego now hahahaha sorry artie i didnt want to tell ya
> fuck snow that shits werid it snowed here sat but it melted sunday
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 28 2007, 02:11 AM~9322335
> *:0  :0
> *


Well congrats on your new born with lucy


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

appears to be nothing but gayness in here


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 28 2007, 03:33 PM~9326101
> *appears to be nothing but gayness in here
> *


especially with u in here :biggrin: :biggrin: what's up everyone :wave: :wave:


----------



## eric ramos

damn art that easterbunny one is hella funny u whore


----------



## OSO 805

SAM MY NUMBER IS (805)733-1323 HIT ME ASAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 28 2007, 07:09 PM~9326712
> *SAM MY NUMBER IS (805)733-1323 HIT ME ASAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


my phn is at my bro haouse since like thanksgiving...hahahha

so you have to pm....


----------



## eric ramos

cocksuckin bastersds especialy artie :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 28 2007, 07:10 PM~9327166
> *i love cocksuckin especialy artie :wave:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

x2


----------



## eric ramos

art pm me


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 28 2007, 07:20 PM~9327231
> *art pm me
> *


pm


----------



## 817Lowrider

gaynesss!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 28 2007, 07:23 PM~9327258
> *im full of gaynesss!!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 28 2007, 06:23 PM~9327258
> *gaynesss!!!!!!
> *


shut up u care bear... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:wave:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Nov 28 2007, 11:09 PM~9328515
> *:wave:
> *


is this the ziggaman?when u change ur name? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

Let's get this party started :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

Eric's and juan's favorite :biggrin: 
























And erics lady


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

why is art so damnt gayyy!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistic3_@May 7 2006, 12:00 AM~5383516
> *im building a 20'' radical for my girl.
> *


wheres this fool been?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 29 2006, 11:57 PM~5517892
> *DO I RELPLY?
> 
> WELL HELLOW FELLOW MEMBERS
> UMM DUNNO WHAT TO SAY
> 
> ID LIKE TO THANK CUTLESS FOR CONSIDERING THIS IDEA THA I HAD AND ALL
> 
> TO ALL OF YOU GUYS HERE CUS WE ARE FAR AND SHIT I WONT LET THIS CLUB DOWN WILL REP TO THE FUKEN FULLEST HERE IN SOUTHER NM AND TEXAS AND SHIT THANKS
> *


Eric as a new member ahhhhhh


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 29 2007, 06:20 PM~9334230
> *wheres this fool been?
> *



:buttkick:


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup bitch. ready for the game


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 29 2007, 06:28 PM~9334300
> *Eric as a new member ahhhhhh
> *


thought he wanted to drop out :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 29 2007, 05:29 PM~9334325
> *thought he wanted to drop out :0
> *


word????? lies


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 29 2007, 06:29 PM~9334314
> *sup bitch. ready for the game
> *


lets see my choices


buffalo wild wings...
pizza hut....

can not go to a bar i got my boy with me....dont know anyone with dish...

soooooooooooooo i have been aggravated since yesterday...


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 29 2007, 06:30 PM~9334331
> *word????? lies
> *


said someting about coming out the closet and all... :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 29 2007, 05:31 PM~9334347
> *lets see my choices
> buffalo wild wings...
> pizza hut....
> 
> can not go to a bar i got my boy with me....dont know anyone with dish...
> 
> soooooooooooooo i have been aggravated since yesterday...
> *


channel 27 for me. rebroadcast. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 29 2007, 06:32 PM~9334358
> *channel 27 for  me. rebroadcast. :biggrin:
> *


re????????

i hate you!


----------



## six trey impala

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: six trey impala, *juangotti
*MR FATBODY!!! HOWS IT GOING?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Nov 29 2007, 05:33 PM~9334364-->
> 
> 
> 
> re????????
> 
> i hate you!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Nov 29 2007, 05:35 PM~9334373
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: six trey impala, juangotti
> MR FATBODY!!! HOWS IT GOING?
> *


----------



## eric ramos

damn juan u must have been bored as fuck to go that far in the topic n shit brings back some memories :tears:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 29 2007, 05:55 PM~9334559
> *damn juan u must have been bored as fuck to go that far in the topic n shit brings back some memories :tears:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 7 2006, 12:29 AM~6322665
> *DO YALL HAVE A TEXAS CHAPTER
> *


My first expressed interest in thee club. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Oct 10 2006, 11:38 PM~6344521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


mks bike is fucking bad


----------



## 2lowsyn

hay ther guys.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 29 2007, 07:02 PM~9335150
> *hay ther guys.
> *


sup man


----------



## eric ramos

sup fuknuts


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 29 2007, 07:32 PM~9335425
> *sup fuknuts
> *


chillen did you get that pm with the number?


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 29 2007, 06:32 PM~9335425
> *sup fuknuts
> *


not much open one.  
good thing the site is up.


----------



## eric ramos

wat number?
are u ttripin again juan


----------



## 817Lowrider

pm sent


----------



## Lil Spanks

JAUN IS THE GAYEST PERSON ON HERE :yes: :no: :nicoderm: :loco: :barf:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 29 2007, 07:40 PM~9335490
> *JAUN IS THE GAYEST PERSON ON HERE :yes:  :no:  :nicoderm:  :loco:  :barf:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## 2lowsyn

bonecollector contacted me.. YAAAA.

ill B-back in a bit.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 29 2007, 07:41 PM~9335505
> *bonecollector contacted me.. YAAAA.
> *


----------



## eric ramos

u got bones number? im lookin for it


----------



## 817Lowrider

he posted it in his thread


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 29 2007, 07:45 PM~9335544
> *he posted it in his thread
> *


SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

??????? link???????

artie :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

up top


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 29 2007, 07:48 PM~9335590
> *??????? link???????
> 
> artie :wave:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## eric ramos

saw bones new # n shit 
but i aint got cash ahahaha damn i hate it i need me a damn job


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 29 2007, 07:53 PM~9335629
> *saw bones new # n shit
> but i aint got cash ahahaha damn i hate it i need me a damn job
> *


I need a part time.


----------



## eric ramos

fuck i need a job at the derry queen they pay weekly n shit jobs are hard to get there since there always filled


----------



## 2lowsyn

LMMFAO,,,, i got a good job, i get $8 hr,payed weekly and i work my ass off LOL..at the hospital.so i get to see ALOT off hot chcks everyday


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 29 2007, 07:59 PM~9335707
> *LMMFAO,,,, i got a good job, i get $8 hr,payed weekly and i work my ass off LOL..at the hospital.so i get to see ALOT off hot chcks everyday
> *


10.25 a hour and I get paid biweekly and monthly bonuses.I sit on my ass on a computer ohh and my 1 year anniversary is coming up. RAISE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

$$$ yaaa...


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

your retarted. hey do you have any of the TLR mags with yall in it?


----------



## 2lowsyn

:nosad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 29 2007, 08:09 PM~9335838
> *your retarted. hey do you have any of the TLR mags with yall in it?
> *


which one


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 29 2007, 08:10 PM~9335850
> *which one
> *


OCT 06


----------



## 2lowsyn

what is TLR?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 29 2007, 08:14 PM~9335909
> *what is TLR?
> *


TRADITIONAL LOWRIDER MAGAZINE. its not around any more.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 29 2007, 08:11 PM~9335866
> *OCT 06
> *


06....which one is that???


----------



## 817Lowrider

bitch plaeese you knowww


----------



## Lil Spanks

yes i do..im looking at it right now


----------



## Lil Spanks

CHILLY WILLY, juangotti, Aztecbike....ooh ohhhh


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 29 2007, 08:17 PM~9335940
> *yes i do..im looking at it right now
> *


I want one


----------



## Lil Spanks

i scaned it....


----------



## 2lowsyn

now do some pages


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 2lowsyn

DAMN did the rest go up her cooch


----------



## Lil Spanks

ill do one pic page


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 29 2007, 07:30 PM~9336109
> *ill do one pic page
> *


  hu?


----------



## Lil Spanks

and ill take your chrome frame....ship to 92882


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 29 2007, 07:35 PM~9336168
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ill take your chrome frame....ship to 92882
> *


you want it? i started the back bone so its not all chrome anymore.


----------



## Lil Spanks

yea send it to me


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 29 2007, 07:37 PM~9336183
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I GOT THAT SAME TIRKE KIT  who bike is it.


----------



## 817Lowrider

TX will have a shoot watch


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 29 2007, 08:37 PM~9336183
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm i hot....  jaun must love mee


----------



## 817Lowrider

***.


----------



## 2lowsyn

NO SHIT lol..that your bike,,nice work.
:the lil player" lol,,,,nha thats koo, trying to look all hard LMAO.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 29 2007, 08:41 PM~9336235
> ****.
> *


I knew it....*you love me*...... :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 29 2007, 08:42 PM~9336239
> *NO SHIT lol..that your bike,,nice work.
> :the lil player" lol,,,,nha thats koo, trying to look all hard LMAO.
> *


thats not mine....the orange is


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 29 2007, 08:42 PM~9336239
> *NO SHIT lol..that your bike,,nice work.
> :the lil player" lol,,,,nha thats koo, trying to look all hard LMAO.
> *


the trike aint his




> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 29 2007, 08:42 PM~9336242
> *I knew it....you love me...... :cheesy:
> *


please homeboy. :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 29 2007, 07:37 PM~9336183
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so whos who?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 29 2007, 08:44 PM~9336255
> *the trike aint his
> please homeboy come over and ill take it like a man. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 29 2007, 08:45 PM~9336266
> *:0
> *


I wanna see pics of your build???


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 29 2007, 08:37 PM~9336183
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im hot


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 29 2007, 08:46 PM~9336284
> *im hot
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 29 2007, 08:45 PM~9336270
> *I wanna see pics of your build???
> *


Are you........ :scrutinize: :scrutinize: Calling me out :scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## 2lowsyn

look like you were holdn in the smoke to much.LMAO. nice bike.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 29 2007, 08:46 PM~9336290
> *:nosad:
> *


 :0 :angry: Wait till i see you, im going to rub you up and down ****


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 29 2007, 08:48 PM~9336305
> *:0  :angry: Wait till i see you, im going to rub you up and down ****
> *


get knocked out. LMAO


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 29 2007, 07:48 PM~9336305
> *:0  :angry: Wait till i see you, im going to rub you up and down ****
> *


wait wait you call him a ****,buuuutt. you want to rub him down when you see him?  :no:
pm sent too


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 29 2007, 08:50 PM~9336327
> *wait wait you call him a ****,buuuutt. you want to rub him down when you see him?   :no:
> pm sent too
> *


  :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck overdraft fees


----------



## eric ramos

damn again fuck u need to stop usin ur debit


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 30 2007, 06:01 PM~9342868
> *damn again fuck u need to stop usin ur debit
> *


canceling my account. Going to a different bank


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 29 2007, 08:37 PM~9336183
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


We gonna do a TX chap lay out watch


----------



## eric ramos

asses of fire


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 30 2007, 06:49 PM~9343293
> *asses of fire
> *


huh??? I am fucking bored.


----------



## eric ramos

suck it whores
man shit fuck cock master


----------



## 817Lowrider

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## eric ramos

aburido


----------



## eric ramos

mmmmmmmm delishous bbq chiken from kfc


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn


----------



## OSO 805

dam car show is tomaro .........got to put it down for big bad ass THEE ARTISTICS.......


----------



## eric ramos

who who and who showing fo


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 30 2007, 07:58 PM~9343928
> *dam car show is tomaro .........got to put it down for big bad ass THEE ARTISTICS.......
> *


----------



## lowriderwiz

wut up guys


----------



## 2lowsyn

what car show and wher?
can you buy beer ther ?


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 30 2007, 05:58 PM~9343928
> *dam car show is tomaro .........got to put it down for big bad ass THEE ARTISTICS.......
> *


WHAT SHOW....GUADALUPE ? ? ?


----------



## 2lowsyn

:twak: sorry man but let me one these thing im still a noob to your club , well this is the first club iv ben in Sooo......but wait till i get my shit together ill rep this shit to the fullest bro.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 30 2007, 08:58 PM~9343928
> *dam car show is tomaro .........got to put it down for big bad ass THEE ARTISTICS.......
> *


make sure to get a group pic when the tees get in!! i got your invoice, ship it with the tees


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 30 2007, 09:53 PM~9344546
> *:twak:  sorry man but let me one these thing im still a noob to your club , well this is the first club iv ben in Sooo......but wait till i get my shit together ill rep this shit to the fullest bro.
> *


??


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 30 2007, 07:53 PM~9344546
> *:twak:  sorry man but let me one these thing im still a noob to your club , well this is the first club iv ben in Sooo......but wait till i get my shit together ill rep this shit to the fullest bro.
> *


whats a crackin mcgruff :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Nov 30 2007, 08:09 PM~9344634
> *whats a crackin mcgruff  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :loco: 
not much LOL, im get oarts in culd probly put one bike together soon.still need alot though.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 30 2007, 10:17 PM~9344689
> *:wow:  :loco:
> not much LOL, im get oarts in culd probly put one bike together soon.still need alot though.
> *


what you need! what you want!
you be spell-n lik eric


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 30 2007, 08:17 PM~9344689
> *:wow:  :loco:
> not much LOL, im get oarts in culd probly put one bike together soon.still need alot though.
> *


think when you type mannn


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 30 2007, 08:17 PM~9344689
> *:wow:  :loco:
> not much LOL, im get oarts in culd probly put one bike together soon.still need alot though.
> *


so what dose your bike look like post a pic so i can see thanx guy


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## lowriderwiz

whats up art


----------



## Lil Spanks

i'm :loco:


----------



## lowriderwiz

foo sure you are


----------



## eric ramos

some one spellslike me hahahahah


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 30 2007, 10:44 PM~9344896
> *some one smellslike me hahahahah
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 30 2007, 09:44 PM~9344896
> *some one smellslike me gayness hahahahah
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Nov 30 2007, 08:49 PM~9344506
> *WHAT SHOW....GUADALUPE ? ? ?
> *


go dummy


----------



## eric ramos

artie i gots a suprprise for ya


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 30 2007, 10:04 PM~9345060
> *artie i gots a suprprise for ya
> *


pm me ***


----------



## Lil Spanks

2 Members: CHILLY WILLY, eric ramos bicth pm me with your suprise


----------



## eric ramos

artasuoras rex yo


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## eric ramos

the bald pic makes u look more liek a dinosuar since they didnt have hair n shit


----------



## Lil Spanks

***


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Nov 30 2007, 08:26 PM~9344757
> *so what dose your bike look like post a pic so i can see thanx guy
> *


sorry i got kicked off line then my sis got on for a few but ther in here some wher 
ima go drink with the my 2nd family


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 30 2007, 09:16 PM~9345144
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you guys are funkn stupid LMFAO at all that shit dang ,,,i mised out on alot ..


----------



## Lil Spanks

sorry eric, i just had to


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2007, 12:26 AM~9345702
> *sorry eric, i just had to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my chi's would like that outfit...


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2007, 12:28 AM~9345720
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


baawawawawawwahahahhahahahhahahahha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

that fucks it up....my dog just jmp off my lap


----------



## 817Lowrider

LMAO what up fool went looking for my pops truck. took a lil something with me just in case something popped off


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 1 2007, 12:41 AM~9345836
> *LMAO what up fool went looking for my pops truck. took a lil something with me just in case something popped off
> *


take the tazer...lol ya fools crazy...

did yall find it!


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: fucken art u baster for reals man shit hahahaha asshole


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 30 2007, 11:44 PM~9345848
> *take the tazer...lol ya fools crazy...
> 
> did yall find it!
> *


nope but we scared the shit out some mofos.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 1 2007, 12:46 AM~9345861
> *nope but we scared the shit out some mofos.
> *


they gonna be looking for a on the news....im urn that ass inl...

need some reward money for parts....lmao :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 30 2007, 11:44 PM~9345853
> *:rofl: fucken art u baster for reals man shit hahahaha asshole
> *


Suckkkkereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 30 2007, 11:49 PM~9345893
> *they gonna be looking for a on the news....im urn that ass inl...
> 
> need some reward money for parts....lmao :biggrin:
> *


bitch


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 1 2007, 12:56 AM~9345943
> *bitch
> *


would never figure your pops for the G type


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 30 2007, 11:58 PM~9345956
> *would never figure your pops for the G type
> *


not my pops me and my bro.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 1 2007, 12:59 AM~9345967
> *not my pops me and my bro.
> *


ommmmmmmmmmmmmm im going to tell your pops on your ass!

nomore snickers for youuuuuuuuu!! :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 1 2007, 12:01 AM~9345977
> *ommmmmmmmmmmmmm im going to tell your pops on your ass!
> 
> nomore snickers for youuuuuuuuu!! :0
> *


my pop gave me the title and the keys. shit even loaded the strap. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

j/p on that last part.LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider

wuhahahahhahaha


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

go to chat art


----------



## Lil Spanks

why


----------



## 817Lowrider

cus eric said so


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 1 2007, 01:54 AM~9346818
> *cus eric said so
> *


SCREW ERIC


----------



## eric ramos

man the chat died on me


----------



## Lil Spanks

LIER


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 1 2007, 02:26 AM~9346993
> *man the chat died on me
> *


It was cus I left :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## socios b.c. prez

:word?:


----------



## 817Lowrider

This post has been edited by juangotti: Today, 01:40 PM


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 1 2007, 12:41 PM~9348836
> *This post has been edited by juangotti: Today, 01:40 PM
> *


Whats new with you Juan? what you bout to do today?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 1 2007, 01:44 PM~9348858
> *Whats new with you Juan? what you bout to do today?
> *


my cus just became a daddy last night. so ima go see the baby in a bit. take apart this bike I jst got and swap parts...hhhmmm go grub and go to wally world


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Is anyone else eating breakfast right now?


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

I JUST FINISHED EATING BREAKFAST


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

AND ABOUT 2 GO SHIT IT OUT :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Dec 1 2007, 02:24 PM~9349142
> *AND ABOUT 2 GO SHIT IT OUT :biggrin:
> *


 :barf: :scrutinize:


----------



## eric ramos

just ate chicos tacos dose that count that was my breakfast ha


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 1 2007, 12:25 PM~9349155
> *:barf:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Rene I got your M.O.


----------



## eric ramos

:werd:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Dec 1 2007, 02:35 PM~9349216
> *:roflmao:
> *


do not take a pic of it :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Dec 1 2007, 02:22 PM~9349126
> *I JUST FINISHED EATING BREAKFAST
> *


Bicth i thought you were going to the show


----------



## 817Lowrider

bout to eat Taco Casa...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 1 2007, 02:39 PM~9349238
> *bout to eat a Pink Taco with extra chesse...
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2007, 02:49 PM~9349305
> *:0
> *


lame


----------



## Lil Spanks

u r :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2007, 02:51 PM~9349323
> *u r :angry:
> *


ok im sorry


----------



## 817Lowrider

dumb ass


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 1 2007, 03:38 PM~9349548
> *dumb ass
> *


  i still love yuoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo




































oooooooooooooooooooooooo :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn fool. whats up with that back issue


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 1 2007, 04:45 PM~9349580
> *damn fool. whats up with that back issue
> *


hit up toro


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 1 2007, 03:47 PM~9349592
> *hit up toro
> *


he has back issues???


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 1 2007, 03:45 PM~9349580
> *damn fool. whats up with that back issue
> *


what about it


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 1 2007, 04:48 PM~9349594
> *he has back issues???
> *


i told you fool he was selling them at the show


----------



## 817Lowrider

She will one day pose on my bike


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 1 2007, 03:49 PM~9349601
> *i told you fool he was selling them at the show
> *


ohhhhhhhhh


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 1 2007, 03:50 PM~9349602
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She will one day pose on my bike
> *


She looks ugly now bcuz she has short hair


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2007, 03:52 PM~9349612
> *She looks ugly now bcuz she has short hair
> *


never talk that way about Tomasa! :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

choke you with her man hands and crush you with her big thighs


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2007, 03:55 PM~9349626
> *choke you with her man hands and crush you with her big thighs
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

***


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2007, 04:02 PM~9349652
> ****
> *


its cus she is not sexia huh? she is thicker


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 1 2007, 05:04 PM~9349664
> *its cus she is not sexia huh? she is thicker
> *


my jenny got big bobbie like T

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

be a little icky posing on her boys bike...lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 1 2007, 04:07 PM~9349677
> *my jenny got big bobbie like T
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> be a little icky posing on her boys bike...lol
> *


ahahahahahahahahahahahaha. right click and save. Im print this and show her when I see here.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 1 2007, 05:08 PM~9349686
> *ahahahahahahahahahahahaha. right click and save. Im print this and show her when I see here.
> *


she right over my sholder....just got a face full of bobbies when she leaned over! :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 1 2007, 04:07 PM~9349677
> *my jenny got big bobbie like T
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> be a little icky posing on her boys bike...lol
> *


who???


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 1 2007, 04:14 PM~9349714
> *she right over my sholder....just got a face full of bobbies when she leaned over! :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2007, 05:14 PM~9349716
> *who???
> *


mines


----------



## Lil Spanks

she'll pose on mine than after the shoot....you know


----------



## Lil Spanks

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHILLY WILLY, mortalkombat2
oh ohhhhoooooo


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2007, 03:22 PM~9349755
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CHILLY WILLY, mortalkombat2
> oh ohhhhoooooo
> *


lets get this shit jumpin ha


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2007, 03:23 PM~9349758
> *MK's lady......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Dec 1 2007, 04:24 PM~9349763
> *lets get this shit jumpin ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Dec 1 2007, 04:24 PM~9349763
> *lets get this shit jumpin ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the kings here :biggrin: 
and sam can have her


----------



## show-bound

show-bound, juangotti, mortalkombat2, CHILLY WILLY :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

*Mar. 2 - Phoenix - Arizona Expo & State Fair*

Mar. 30 - Tampa - Florida State Fairgrounds

Apr. 13 - San Bernardino - National Orange Show

June 29 - Denver - Denver Coliseum

TBD (July) - Houston - Reliant Arena

Aug. 3 - Portland - Portland Expo Center

TBD - Miami - Miami Dade Fair & Expo Center

Oct. 12 - Las Vegas - Cashman Center


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Dec 1 2007, 03:27 PM~9349782-->
> 
> 
> 
> show-bound, juangotti, mortalkombat2, CHILLY WILLY :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Dec 1 2007, 03:27 PM~9349786
> *Mar. 2 - Phoenix - Arizona Expo & State Fair
> 
> Mar. 30 - Tampa - Florida State Fairgrounds
> 
> Apr. 13 - San Bernardino - National Orange Show
> 
> June 29 - Denver - Denver Coliseum
> 
> TBD (July) - Houston - Reliant Arena
> 
> Aug. 3 - Portland - Portland Expo Center
> 
> TBD - Miami - Miami Dade Fair & Expo Center
> 
> Oct. 12 - Las Vegas - Cashman Center
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

you going jaun


----------



## Lil Spanks

For juan


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Dec 1 2007, 04:31 PM~9349804-->
> 
> 
> 
> you going jaun
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes and your are too. right? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2007, 04:31 PM~9349808
> *For juan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ide hit it.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 1 2007, 04:27 PM~9349786
> *Mar. 2 - Phoenix - Arizona Expo & State Fair< ofcourse to hang with my hero
> 
> 
> Apr. 13 - San Bernardino - National Orange Show<< yes
> 
> 
> TBD (July) - Houston - Reliant Arena.. oh yes to kick juan in the ass
> 
> Aug. 3 - Portland - Portland Expo Center<<<<(maybe, its up in the air)
> 
> 
> 
> Oct. 12 - Las Vegas - Cashman Center<< (all the member should att.)
> 
> 
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2007, 05:33 PM~9349815
> *:biggrin:
> *


damn that many


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 1 2007, 04:34 PM~9349827
> *damn that many
> *


x2 damn
and aint showing shit :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

mk's my hero


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2007, 05:31 PM~9349808
> *For juan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i likes that!!

i luv think chicks!


----------



## Lil Spanks

fine i wont go to h town


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 1 2007, 05:35 PM~9349830
> *x2 damn
> and aint showing shit :0
> *


 :0 :nosad:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2007, 03:35 PM~9349832
> *mk's my hero
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 1 2007, 04:35 PM~9349830
> *x2 damn
> and aint showing shit :0
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2007, 04:36 PM~9349839
> *fine i wont go to h town
> *


dont get but hurt. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Dec 1 2007, 04:37 PM~9349848
> *:cheesy:
> *


  mk for pres...  :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 1 2007, 05:37 PM~9349851
> *dont get but hurt. :biggrin:
> *


its well worn :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 1 2007, 04:38 PM~9349859
> *its well worn :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 1 2007, 04:37 PM~9349851
> *dont get but hurt. :biggrin:
> *


i'm gonna go still to kick ur ass... :angry:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2007, 03:38 PM~9349856
> *  mk for pres...   :biggrin:
> *


 hno: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Dec 1 2007, 04:39 PM~9349869
> *hno:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2007, 04:38 PM~9349856
> *  mk for pres...   :biggrin:
> *


Isaiah is a pimp


----------



## 817Lowrider

MK3?

:0 :0 :0 prove it???


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 1 2007, 04:41 PM~9349876
> *Isaiah is a pimp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my hero..........man sexy :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 1 2007, 05:41 PM~9349876
> *Isaiah is a pimp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got the clippers ready for a bald fade! :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 1 2007, 04:47 PM~9349908
> *i got the clippers ready for a bald fade! :cheesy:
> *


bitches love that shit. never understood why?


----------



## Lil Spanks

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CHILLY WILLY, juangotti, *Harry's Dream* hey skippy :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 1 2007, 05:47 PM~9349913
> *bitches love that shit. never understood why?
> *


muther fucker...you know that what you hotdog rolls gets!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 1 2007, 04:49 PM~9349922
> *muther fucker...you know that what you hotdog rolls gets!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

Porn star...mk


----------



## Harry's Dream

willy show me what up homey g 11111


----------



## Harry's Dream

i guess ill see you tomorrow canal 11111


----------



## Harry's Dream

i guess ill see you tomorrow canal 11111


----------



## Harry's Dream

i guess ill see you tomorrow canal 11111


----------



## Harry's Dream

i guess ill see you tomorrow canal 11111


----------



## Harry's Dream

i guess ill see you tomorrow canal 11111


----------



## Harry's Dream

i guess ill see you tomorrow canal 11111


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Harry's Dream_@Dec 1 2007, 04:57 PM~9349952
> *willy show me what up homey g 11111
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

dont forget teh ky


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 1 2007, 05:01 PM~9349970
> *dont forget teh ky
> *


key to my heart


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2007, 05:06 PM~9349985
> *key to my heart
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Harry's Dream

i have your key!!111!!


----------



## Harry's Dream

damn it i saw it bro!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Harry's Dream_@Dec 1 2007, 05:10 PM~9349999
> *damn it i saw it bro!!!!!!!
> *


  shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2007, 04:11 PM~9350007
> * shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> *


you aint going to portland. :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 1 2007, 05:12 PM~9350013
> *you aint going to portland.  :uh:
> *


yes i am and your going to basterd and so is angel:angry:


----------



## Harry's Dream

chilly willey yah i seen looks bad how much thou 4


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Harry's Dream_@Dec 1 2007, 05:24 PM~9350077
> *chilly willey yah i seen looks bad how much thou 4
> *


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  wanna see rauls bobbies


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Harry's Dream_@Dec 1 2007, 05:24 PM~9350077
> *chilly willey yah i seen looks bad how much thou 4
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=377054&view=findpost&p=9348251
:biggrin:


----------



## Harry's Dream

go for it canal!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Harry's Dream_@Dec 1 2007, 05:30 PM~9350107
> *go for it canal!!!!!
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9348251
click it


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

6 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHILLY WILLY, lowriderwiz
post the pic again in your avitar


----------



## Lil Spanks

*5 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)*
1 Members: CHILLY WILLY
wow


----------



## Harry's Dream

so what are you taking to angels stadium chilly


----------



## Harry's Dream

i got my cultura and satan side show coming 111111


----------



## Lil Spanks

the og and pops car


----------



## Lil Spanks

menudo 2marrow


----------



## Harry's Dream

simmon que si canal vatos locos forever remember


----------



## Lil Spanks

side show can take the 5 all the way to the staduim


----------



## Harry's Dream

im down canalito 11111


----------



## Harry's Dream

what time you coming down 1


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Harry's Dream

what do you have laying around as in bike parts 111111


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Harry's Dream_@Dec 1 2007, 05:46 PM~9350226
> *what time you coming down 1
> *


dont know have to call felix,, hes at a show in anaheim


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Harry's Dream_@Dec 1 2007, 05:51 PM~9350253
> *what do you have laying around as in bike parts 111111
> *


handle bars,fork, white viynal 16 seat


----------



## Lil Spanks

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHILLY WILLY, socios b.c. prez
damm


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 1 2007, 04:41 PM~9349876
> *Isaiah is a pimp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## eric ramos

menudo from u guyses taste like shit 
mendo over here is better for sure


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 1 2007, 07:31 PM~9350439
> *menudo from u guyses taste like shit
> mendo over here is better for sure
> *


wtf are you talkn bout


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 1 2007, 03:27 PM~9349786
> *Mar. 2 - Phoenix - Arizona Expo & State Fair[/b] :yes:
> 
> Mar. 30 - Tampa - Florida State Fairgrounds
> 
> Apr. 13 - San Bernardino - National Orange Show
> 
> June 29 - Denver - Denver Coliseum :dunno:
> TBD (July) - Houston - Reliant Arena :dunno:
> Aug. 3 - Portland - Portland Expo Center
> 
> TBD - Miami - Miami Dade Fair & Expo Center
> 
> Oct. 12 - Las Vegas - Cashman Center
> 
> 
> *


*
:cheesy:*


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 1 2007, 05:31 PM~9350439
> *menudo from u guyses taste like shit
> mendo over here is better for sure
> *


How do you know that?


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 1 2007, 05:35 PM~9350458
> *wtf are you talkn bout
> *


im sayin mexican food out side this area aint good cus we so damn close to mexico


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 1 2007, 05:39 PM~9350482
> *im sayin mexican food out side this area aint good cus we so damn close to mexico
> *


So the Mexicans out here dont cook the same? :banghead:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2007, 05:16 PM~9350379
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


alright ...................... gigity gigity gigity


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 1 2007, 05:40 PM~9350486
> *So the Mexicans out here dont cook the same?  :banghead:
> *


ive noticed yea well not really it varries from region in mexico like south mexico they like werid stlye tacos n shit 
like in big cities the region that those mexicans who cook n shit are from differnt regions im just sayin im to used to food from over here chiuahuha


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Well how come when I eat at tacobell here and the one over there it all tastes the same? :dunno:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2007, 12:38 PM~9349236
> *Bicth i thought you were going to the show
> *


I LOST MY RIDE... :angry:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:wave:
watup evry1


----------



## Lil Spanks

wheres the pics from oso


----------



## 817Lowrider

hmmmmmmm


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2007, 07:16 PM~9350968
> *wheres the pics from oso
> *


chat puto


----------



## Lil Spanks

no


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2007, 07:16 PM~9350968
> *wheres the pics from oso
> *


??


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Dec 1 2007, 08:59 PM~9351189
> *??
> *


why didnt you and fat ass casper didnt go :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

great
only probly oso and moncheis went


----------



## Lil Spanks

yea great


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2007, 08:20 PM~9351359
> *yea great
> *


- 2


----------



## Lil Spanks

14 User(s) are browsing this forum (8 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: CHILLY WILLY, juangotti, *OSO 805*, bboy_yox, ATX_LEGIONS, mitchell26
:0 :cheesy: and raul stfu you ****


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2007, 08:21 PM~9351371
> *14 User(s) are browsing this forum (8 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: CHILLY WILLY, juangotti, OSO 805, bboy_yox, ATX_LEGIONS, mitchell26
> :0  :cheesy:  and raul stfu you ****
> *


It hurts daddy when you talk to him like that.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2007, 09:21 PM~9351371
> *14 User(s) are browsing this forum (8 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: CHILLY WILLY, juangotti, OSO 805, bboy_yox, ATX_LEGIONS, mitchell26
> :0  :cheesy:  and raul stfu you ****
> *


no i cant say that your my b.f.f ( best freinds forever)  lol


----------



## OSO 805

DAM I BERLY GOT BACK FROM THE SHOW........................I WON FIRST PLACE IN 16''...AND I WON BEST OF SHOW :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :biggrin: AND MONCHIS WON 2 SECOND PLACE IN 20'' :biggrin: WE PUT IT DOWN  :nicoderm:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 1 2007, 08:24 PM~9351399
> *DAM I BERLY GOT BACK FROM THE SHOW........................I WON FIRST PLACE IN 16''...AND I WON BEST OF SHOW :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin: AND MONCHIS WON 2 SECOND PLACE IN 20'' :biggrin: WE PUT IT DOWN   :nicoderm:
> *


Pics?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 1 2007, 09:24 PM~9351399
> *DAM I BERLY GOT BACK FROM THE SHOW........................I WON FIRST PLACE IN 16''...AND I WON BEST OF SHOW :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin: AND MONCHIS WON 2 SECOND PLACE IN 20'' :biggrin: WE PUT IT DOWN   :nicoderm:
> *


pics or i didnt happin


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 1 2007, 09:24 PM~9351403
> *Pics of me naked?
> *


Hell nooo


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2007, 08:25 PM~9351412
> *THUG LIFE!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 1 2007, 09:27 PM~9351426
> *SOTHERN CALI IS MY HOMETOWN
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2007, 08:30 PM~9351452
> *burp
> *


 :|


----------



## eric ramos

photos y recuerdos


----------



## 817Lowrider

oso post pics


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 1 2007, 09:32 PM~9351459
> *I POOP IN MY DIPPER
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2007, 08:33 PM~9351468
> *I manually masterbate caged animals for artificial insemination.
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 1 2007, 09:33 PM~9351467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS RIGHT SHOW THEM FOOKERS WHATS UP....BUT PUT THE SPRING IN DUMMY


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 1 2007, 09:35 PM~9351480
> *I like to masterbate to Art's pics.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2007, 08:35 PM~9351482
> *THATS RIGHT SHOW THEM FOOKERS WHATS UP....BUT PUT THE SPRING IN MY ASS DUMMY
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 1 2007, 08:33 PM~9351467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


estodo guey
how many bikes showed?
wers monchis bike???


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 1 2007, 08:33 PM~9351463
> *oso post pics
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

any other members atend?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 1 2007, 10:33 PM~9351467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ORALE !!!! CONGRATS! :cheesy: 

THEE BIG BAD ARTISTICS DO IT AGAIN!!!!! :biggrin: 

NICE!! ONLY YOU TWO SHOWED????


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 1 2007, 08:39 PM~9351514
> *estodo guey
> how many bikes showed?
> wers monchis bike???
> *


THERE WERE 4 OF US :biggrin: BUT ONLY ME AND MONCHIS SHOWED THE OTHER TWO BIKES DIDENT FIT IN THE TRUCK  ...................WHAT HAPPEN TO VENTURA CHAPTER  THEY DIDENT SHOW........


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 1 2007, 10:41 PM~9351527
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


we need to get some graphics on them bikes!!


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 1 2007, 08:39 PM~9351514
> *estodo guey
> how many bikes showed?
> wers monchis bike???
> *


THERE WERE 4 OF US :biggrin: BUT ONLY ME AND MONCHIS SHOWED THE OTHER TWO BIKES DIDENT FIT IN THE TRUCK  ...................WHAT HAPPEN TO VENTURA CHAPTER  THEY DIDENT SHOW........


----------



## 817Lowrider

huh?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 1 2007, 09:41 PM~9351527
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pic right there


----------



## 817Lowrider

yes sir


----------



## show-bound

Casper said he luvs everyone! 

Monchis gives his regards!


----------



## 817Lowrider

**** with your 3 way convos. :angry: no invite.


----------



## show-bound

we was talking bout you...hehehehehe

it wouldnt have been no fun...lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 1 2007, 11:45 PM~9352400
> *Casper said he luvs everyone!
> 
> Monchis gives his regards!
> *


fuck casper


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 2 2007, 12:51 AM~9352444
> *fuck casper
> *


 :cheesy: 
he said he would log on but he dont gots the internets


----------



## Lil Spanks

sure he would


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 2 2007, 12:56 AM~9352474
> *sure he would
> *


had a discussion bout his frame...he wanted bones new number...to have em ship it over chere


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2007, 10:51 PM~9352444
> *fuck casper
> *


X 805


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 2 2007, 12:00 AM~9352510
> *X 805
> *


pm sent buddy


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2007, 11:39 PM~9352758
> *pm sent buddy
> *


your aol sucks.


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2007, 07:02 PM~9351224
> *why didnt you and fat ass casper didnt go :angry:
> *


EVEN THOUGHT ITS IN DA 805 ITS NOT EASY TO GET UP THERE ITS ALMOST A 3 HOUR DRIVE.......2 BAD I DIDNT HAVE A RIDE 2 GO UP THERE OR I WOULD OF BUT IMA ATTEND A TOYS 4 TOTS TOMMOROW :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 2 2007, 12:43 AM~9352789
> *your aol sucks.
> *


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

NOT IN ANAHEIM BUT HERE IN OX


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

FUCKIN ***


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Dec 2 2007, 01:09 AM~9352972
> *FUCKIN ***
> *


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

HAHAHA LATER ON


----------



## Lil Spanks

take pics


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 1 2007, 11:51 PM~9352442
> *we was talking bout you...hehehehehe
> 
> it wouldnt have been no fun...lol
> *


 :angry: See who invites you to the next 3 way...wait a minute... that didnt sound right? ahhhhhh :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I see you victor.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 2 2007, 11:13 AM~9354561
> *I see you victor.
> *


i see u


mk i love u


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Dec 2 2007, 12:19 PM~9354582
> *i see u
> mk i love u
> *


whau it dew. sup mk


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Dec 2 2007, 11:19 AM~9354582
> *i see u
> mk i love u
> *


 :cheesy: hey hey baby doll


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 2 2007, 11:21 AM~9354590
> *whau it dew. sup mk
> *


wut up Gotti


----------



## 817Lowrider

chillen


----------



## 2lowsyn

jelln like a filen


----------



## 817Lowrider

chillen like a major villan


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

nm wats new wit the bike mk
juan watta bout ur bike


----------



## eric ramos

victor start gettin ur shit str8


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 2 2007, 01:47 PM~9355277
> *victor start gettin ur shit str8
> *


na


----------



## eric ramos

pathetic basterd


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

why


----------



## 2lowsyn

cool got any update pics on your bikes ?


----------



## eric ramos

send ur pumps to oso so u can get ur damn frame to body and paint


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 2 2007, 02:07 PM~9355385
> *send ur pumps to oso so u can get ur damn frame to body and paint
> *


na he said he updated it so i want to see it updated before i send anything out
and idk if im gonna spend money on dat


----------



## eric ramos

atleast get some square twist shit on that bitch with lil misk parts engraved? clean n simple u kno


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

yea i want clean n simple nothin wit to much money in it
cuz i dnt go to that many shows cuz of work and my car
shit i regret selling that trike i had
now that was clean and simple


----------



## eric ramos

do like a 900 buck bike u kno 
thats clean n simple
just clean paint with some stripin and leafin murals if u want 
square twist parts
engraved parts like sproket and light with some mirros and ur set


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

900 man fuk that
i can get rims and tire for my car for that price


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

eric u got pics of juans red frame


----------



## eric ramos

no fuck ur car fuken ricer pice of shit
a 900 dollar bike aint shit for reals aslong as u make it clean


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 2 2007, 02:52 PM~9355589
> *no fuck ur car fuken ricer pice of shit
> a 900 dollar bike aint shit for reals aslong as u make it clean
> *


na fuk u id rather put money into a car
a cant ride a bike everywhere i go
come on foo
u kno thats tru


----------



## eric ramos

no how do u get to fly the plake with that mentality?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 2 2007, 04:47 PM~9355869
> *no how do u get to fly the plake with that mentality?
> *


come on vic...


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 2 2007, 05:47 PM~9355869
> *no how do u get to fly the plake with that mentality?
> *


hes reppin...let him do his thang...

quit busting his balls... take taht chit to pm...

its not cool seeing other members bickering...i knw yall aint playn :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

meh dont get mad mijo 
ha


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 2 2007, 05:03 PM~9355935
> *meh dont get mad mijo
> ha
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos+Dec 2 2007, 06:03 PM~9355935-->
> 
> 
> 
> meh dont get mad mijo
> ha
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Dec 2 2007, 06:04 PM~9355943
> *:biggrin:
> *


had to put that texas VP on that ass... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 2 2007, 05:05 PM~9355946
> *had to put that texas VP on that ass... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 2 2007, 06:06 PM~9355948
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i knew you would like that one!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 2 2007, 05:06 PM~9355952
> *i knew you would like that one!!! :cheesy:
> *


pull rank v.p.


----------



## 2lowsyn

WOW WHAT THE FUCK HAPPEND?
im not even out you guys aree bustn eachouters nuts
:roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 2 2007, 06:11 PM~9355979
> *WOW WHAT THE FUCK HAPPEND?
> im not even out you guys aree bustn eachouters nuts
> :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


your next on the list :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 2 2007, 05:12 PM~9355981
> *your next on the list :biggrin:
> *


x2 :0 







:biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

:0 












:uh: 











:ugh: 









hno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck im bored


----------



## 2lowsyn

looking for free porn is never fun LMAO


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 2 2007, 06:20 PM~9356027
> *fuck im bored
> *


my girl busting my balls...

she wants to go shopping

im :nono: 

she gonna spead all my money


----------



## 817Lowrider

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 2lowsyn

LOL i took that for some chick im talking to ...... :happysad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 2 2007, 05:24 PM~9356055
> *LOL i took that for some chick im talking to ...... :happysad:
> *


eric?


----------



## 2lowsyn

????????


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 2 2007, 05:26 PM~9356064
> *????????
> *


You said you took that pic for a chick. was the chick eric?


----------



## 2lowsyn

LMAO , uhh ,,,,,,,,,,,,maby 


look at what i finished the outher day


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 2 2007, 04:28 PM~9356079
> *LMAO , uhh  ,,,,,,,,,,,,maby
> look at what i finished the outher day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u got a friend request :happysad:


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: Mk bust out with a famous sweater man i kno u probly got them all


----------



## Lil Spanks

A GOOD TURN OUT TODAY AT ANGEL STADUIM... I TOOK PICS AND CASPER, TOPO, AND JR MADE A TRIP DOWN HERE AND KICKED IT AT ME PAD AND LEFT 20 MIN. AGO


----------



## eric ramos

PICS OR DIDNT HAPPEN


----------



## Lil Spanks

RESIZEING


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 2 2007, 07:39 PM~9356960
> *RESIZEING
> *


----------



## eric ramos

IS A PAIN IN THE ASS HUH


----------



## Lil Spanks

YUP


----------



## eric ramos

ASSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Lil Spanks

GOING TO THE SHOW IN THE MORING
















THE PRES. OF OC CHAPTER








MY CUZINS AND LAST IS MY POPS
















AND MY BIKE








THATS IT....


----------



## 817Lowrider

you bitch post more pics


----------



## eric ramos

ur cuzins ride is clean 
and why do u put a dead rakcoon on u bike was it for casper?


----------



## Lil Spanks

NOPE


----------



## 817Lowrider

LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 80,346 103 1.63%
G Style Mar 2006 9,155 95 1.51%
*juangotti Jul 2006 10,092 74 1.17%*
Hustler on the go Feb 2005 9,049 65 1.03%
TORONTO-JOE-LUX Jan 2004 13,432 53 0.84%
Anteazy Dec 2004 4,103 49 0.78%
801Rider Jun 2003 5,912 48 0.76%
Supaf|y in the Ky Jun 2007 4,003 46 0.73%
turnin-heads Jan 2004 5,750 44 0.70%
STR8_CLOWN'N


----------



## show-bound

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: 

i hate shopping!!!!!!!!


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 2 2007, 05:00 PM~9356239
> *:wave: Mk bust out with a famous sweater man i kno u probly got them all
> *


  no  :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

FUCK JUST GO HOME FROM VISITING FAGGET ART....LONG ASS DAY..


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Dec 2 2007, 10:49 PM~9358416
> *FUCK JUST GO HOME FROM VISITING FAGGET ART....LONG ASS DAY..
> *


does your butt hurt... :0 


PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!!!!


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

NO PICS....WE JUST WENT AND CHILL AT HIS PAD 4 LIKE 20 MINUTES AND EAT...CUZ WE HAD A SHOW HERE IN OXNARD THEN AFTER THE SHOW WE DROVE 3 HOURS TO ANAHEIM THEN 20 MINTUES 2 ARTS HOUSE THEN ANOTHER 3 HOURS BACK TO OXNARD :biggrin: WE BUSTED A MISSION WITH OUT PLANNING IT...


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Dec 3 2007, 12:18 AM~9359486
> *NO PICS....WE JUST WENT AND CHILL AT HIS PAD 4 LIKE 20 MINUTES AND EAT...CUZ WE HAD A SHOW HERE IN OXNARD THEN AFTER THE SHOW WE DROVE 3 HOURS TO ANAHEIM THEN 20 MINTUES 2 ARTS HOUSE THEN ANOTHER 3 HOURS BACK TO OXNARD  :biggrin: WE BUSTED A MISSION WITH OUT PLANNING IT...
> *


sounded like a good day! :cheesy:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 2 2007, 10:29 PM~9359589
> *sounded like a good day! :cheesy:
> *


X2


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 2 2007, 09:57 PM~9358499
> *does your butt hurt... :0
> PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!!!!
> *


Not his, only caspers


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 3 2007, 03:59 AM~9360962
> *Not his, only caspers
> *


lol whats good!!! sounds like everyone had a good time kicking it!

so we staying with you art when we go up there or what


----------



## GrimReaper

sup fukers


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 3 2007, 06:57 AM~9358499
> *does your butt hurt... :0
> PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!!!!
> *


:barf:


----------



## tequila sunrise

how was the show in anaheim? i was at the john force car show in yorba linda, oh man that was the shit! got a chance to go inside the shop and see how rich that family is. it didn't have lowriders  but it was good.


----------



## show-bound

SO CAL MEMBERS AND OTHERS WELCOME TO ORDER AS WELL!

I WILL BE MAKING SWEATSHIRTS...

I GOT 4 ORDERED ALREADY 

THEY AVERAGE $18 DOLLARS DOLLARS A PIECE!!!

I NEED TO KNOW ASAP!!!!! SIZES SMALL-3XL

HOODYS AVAILABLE AS WELL ADD 4 DOLLARS

ZIP UPS 30.00


----------



## GrimReaper

when would u need the money im interested in the hoodie


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Dec 3 2007, 09:45 PM~9366444
> *when would u need the money im interested in the hoodie
> *


SOONER THE BETTER....I WAN TO ORDER THE BLANKS WHOLESALE ALL AT ONCE SO THE PRICES ARE MINIMAL FOR EVERYONE!!!

I GOT PAYPAL TOO!

[email protected]


----------



## GrimReaper

im a c if i get paid this week cuz i only got like 50 cents n i got 2 pay for some parts for my rc truck


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Dec 3 2007, 09:50 PM~9366490
> *im a c if i get paid this week cuz i only got like 50 cents n i got 2 pay for some parts for my rc truck
> *


IM WAITING ON A "MO" SO YOU GOT TIME!

YOU MAY SUBMIT BY PAYPAL...OR PAY TO ORDER THE SWEAT SHIRT, PAY FOR INK LATER..

14 DOLLARS


----------



## GrimReaper

so how much for the hoodie and wat size can u get do they run big o no
and r they thos thurmal shits


----------



## 817Lowrider

Im Down. up size my shit. Whats the cost? ILL PAYPAL YOU AS SOON AS I GET THIS DOW IN  Hoodie fuck a sweater and a beanie if ya got em. :0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

pm them prices got some anomies in this mofo.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 3 2007, 09:55 PM~9366538
> *Im Down. up size my shit. Whats the cost? ILL PAYPAL YOU AS SOON AS I GET THIS DOW IN  Hoodie fuck a sweater and a beanie if ya got em. :0 :0 :0
> *


WHAT THE HELL YOU JUST TYPE....

I HAVE TO FIND SOMEONE WHO SELLS 4XL...STILL GONNA FIT TIGHT ON YOU...LOL


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 3 2007, 09:58 PM~9366567
> *pm them prices got some anomies in this mofo.
> *


STFU...ENEMIES...THAS LOCO..

25 FOR A HOODY!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 3 2007, 08:59 PM~9366575
> *WHAT THE HELL YOU JUST TYPE....
> 
> I HAVE TO FIND SOMEONE WHO SELLS 4XL...STILL GONNA FIT TIGHT ON YOU...LOL
> *


ahahahahahah got jokes. yeah I want a 4 and make it a hoodie. also looking for a beanie? :0 . hit me up on a price. you know I got it?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 3 2007, 09:01 PM~9366593
> *STFU...ENEMIES...THAS LOCO..
> 
> 25 FOR A HOODY!
> *


not enemies dumb ass. (anonymous fools lurken.)


----------



## bad news

hi.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 3 2007, 09:04 PM~9366622
> *hi.
> *











heyyyyyyyy


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 3 2007, 08:07 PM~9366648
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heyyyyyyyy
> *


 :0 hey hey


----------



## eric ramos

kinky whore


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 3 2007, 08:14 PM~9366715
> *kinky whore
> *


----------



## GrimReaper

HAPPY B DAY JUANITA


----------



## eric ramos

happy b day homie


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO




----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JUAN


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 3 2007, 09:31 PM~9366306
> *SO CAL MEMBERS AND OTHERS WELCOME TO ORDER AS WELL!
> 
> I WILL BE MAKING SWEATSHIRTS...
> 
> I GOT 4 ORDERED ALREADY
> 
> THEY AVERAGE $18 DOLLARS DOLLARS A PIECE!!!
> 
> I NEED TO KNOW ASAP!!!!! SIZES SMALL-3XL
> 
> HOODYS AVAILABLE AS WELL ADD 4 DOLLARS
> 
> ZIP UPS 30.00
> *



get your member together and let me know!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 3 2007, 09:07 PM~9366648
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heyyyyyyyy
> *


Thats my wife


----------



## 817Lowrider

Keep her. I just want to put it in her ass


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 4 2007, 05:35 PM~9373227
> *Keep her. I just want to put it in her ass
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I wont be the first. unless your a black guy name ray j


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 4 2007, 05:43 PM~9373276
> *I wont be the first. unless your a black guy name ray j
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 4 2007, 05:48 PM~9373314
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: its true. :happysad:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## eric ramos

im going to make love to her but


----------



## 817Lowrider

your hand. ahahahahahahaha.



















me too.


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: damn dont u supose to get hammerd rite now?


----------



## 817Lowrider

man its tuesday. I got work in the morning


----------



## eric ramos

come on damn it its ur bday go to the titie bar


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 4 2007, 07:10 PM~9373947
> *come on damn it its ur bday go to the titie bar
> *


next week. me and my bros. The club house in dallas :0


----------



## eric ramos

damn ballers


----------



## 817Lowrider

no sir


----------



## OSO 805

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: MONCHIS WAS SHITING BRICKS RIGHT HEAR HE WAS STILL IN SHOCK THAT HE WON 2ND :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

PICS OF MY FRAME NOW OSO


----------



## 817Lowrider

I was buggin when I actual won and eric didnt


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Dec 4 2007, 08:51 PM~9375612
> *PICS OF MY FRAME NOW OSO
> *


  HAVENT TAKEN ENY RECENT PICS OF IT BUT ILL SHOW YOU TOMARO :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 4 2007, 08:51 PM~9375613
> *I was buggin when I actual won and eric didnt
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE HAVE A GOOD ONE :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

u win some u lose some fuck it


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

ANYONE WANT TO BUY MY CUSTOM FENDERS


----------



## GrimReaper

sup putas


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 4 2007, 08:51 PM~9375613
> *I was buggin when I actual won and eric didnt
> *


You win some and you lose some. :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

agreed


----------



## show-bound

ALL MEMBERS I WILL BE MAKING SWEATSHIRTS...


So Cal is placing an order who else needs one! tees shirt what ever...
going to say BIKE CLUB!!!!! 

I GOT 4 HOODIES ORDERED ALREADY 

THEY AVERAGE $18 DOLLARS DOLLARS A PIECE!!!

I NEED TO KNOW ASAP!!!!! SIZES SMALL-3XL

HOODYS AVAILABLE AS WELL ADD 4 DOLLARS

ZIP UPS 30.00

AND JACKETS TOO ADD 9 DOLLARS FOR THE PRINT 
<a href=\'http://blankshirts.com/details.asp?style=JP71&uid=P6SBD6XMKHL0KOKN39421.5920486111\' target=\'_blank\'>http://blankshirts.com/details.asp?style=J...9421.5920486111</a>


----------



## GrimReaper

how long will they take sam


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 5 2007, 04:09 PM~9381529
> *ALL MEMBERS I WILL BE MAKING SWEATSHIRTS...
> So Cal is placing an order who else needs one! tees shirt what ever...
> going to say BIKE CLUB!!!!!
> 
> I GOT 4 HOODIES ORDERED ALREADY
> 
> THEY AVERAGE $18 DOLLARS DOLLARS A PIECE!!!
> 
> I NEED TO KNOW ASAP!!!!! SIZES SMALL-3XL
> 
> HOODYS AVAILABLE AS WELL ADD 4 DOLLARS
> 
> ZIP UPS 30.00
> *


ZIP up hoodie. when ya need the cash?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 5 2007, 05:16 PM~9381604
> *ZIP up hoodie. when ya need the cash?
> *


AS SOON AS I GET THE MO FROM CALI! IM ORDERING EVERYTHING THEN TAKING THEM TO GET DONE!

I CAN GET THESE TOO!
http://blankshirts.com/details.asp?style=J...9421.5920486111


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Dec 5 2007, 05:15 PM~9381583
> *how long will they take sam
> *


THESE I HAVE TO ORDER 4-5DAYS 3-4 TO GET DONE... 

NO MORE THAN 2 WEEKS OR LESS!!!! SHOULD BE ODERING BY FRIDAY OR EARLY SAT!!


----------



## GrimReaper

wat kind of hoodies n zip ups r there r they the thurmal shits


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Dec 5 2007, 05:34 PM~9381729
> *wat kind of hoodies n zip ups r there r they the thurmal shits
> *


FLEECE! 

I CAN GET A THERMAL


----------



## GrimReaper

howmuch 4 they then


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Dec 5 2007, 05:36 PM~9381751
> *howmuch 4 they then
> *


FOR WHICH ONES


----------



## GrimReaper

THERMAL ITS LIKE FUKIN 30DEGREES OVER HEAR


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 5 2007, 04:28 PM~9381691
> *AS SOON AS I GET THE MO FROM CALI! IM ORDERING EVERYTHING THEN TAKING THEM TO GET DONE!
> 
> I CAN GET THESE TOO!
> http://blankshirts.com/details.asp?style=J...9421.5920486111
> *


not liking the jackets. I dont play little league ball. Ill take the sweater zip up. whats up with some beannies?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Dec 5 2007, 05:47 PM~9381808
> *THERMAL  ITS LIKE FUKIN 30DEGREES OVER HEAR
> *


THERMAL IS JUST A PULL OVER LIKE LONG JOHNS=20

HOODY SWEAT SHIRT IS 18

ZIP UP HOODY SWEAT SHIRT IS 30


I WOULD RECOMMEND A HOODY OVER JUST A PULLOVER THERMAL...


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 5 2007, 05:47 PM~9381811
> *not liking the jackets. I dont play little league ball. Ill take the sweater zip up. whats up with some beannies?
> *


THEM JACKETS ARE HARD FOOL YOU DONT KNOW BOUT THEM! THEM ARE THE OLD SCHOOL CLUB JACKETS FOOLIO..


WHAT SZ CUZ YOU ALREADY KNOW YOUR CHIT IS SPEACIAL ORDER!


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 5 2007, 06:47 PM~9381811
> *not liking the jackets. I dont play little league ball. Ill take the sweater zip up. whats up with some beannies?
> *


Y THE FUK U NEED A BEANIE IN FUKIN TX

SAM U GET THEM DONE ILL TAKE ONE BLACK


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Dec 5 2007, 05:01 PM~9381899
> *Y THE FUK U NEED A BEANIE IN FUKIN TX
> 
> SAM U GET THEM DONE ILL TAKE ONE BLACK
> *


it gets cold in the morning


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Dec 5 2007, 06:01 PM~9381899
> *Y THE FUK U NEED A BEANIE IN FUKIN TX
> 
> SAM U GET THEM DONE ILL TAKE ONE BLACK
> *


THESE COST TO MUCH FOR ME TO PUT IN MY MONEY...

THATS WHY IM TAKING THE MONEYS UP FRONT....SPEACIAL ORDER...

SO LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU NEED...AND SIZE....I GOT PAYPAL!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 5 2007, 05:47 PM~9381811
> *not liking the jackets. I dont play little league ball. Ill take the sweater zip up. whats up with some beannies?
> *



UNLESS I GET SOME PATCHES MADE...AND THEY HELLA $$$$$

I CAN GET THEM..PRINT WONT TAKE ON THEM! YOU JUST WANT A PLAIN BLACK ONE OR A YELLOW ONE SO YOU CAN LOOK RETARDED


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 5 2007, 06:02 PM~9381909
> *it gets cold in the morning
> *


GROW SOME HAIR!! :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 5 2007, 05:04 PM~9381923
> *UNLESS I GET SOME PATCHES MADE...AND THEY HELLA $$$$$
> 
> I CAN GET THEM..PRINT WONT TAKE ON THEM!  YOU JUST WANT A PLAIN BLACK ONE OR A YELLOW ONE SO YOU CAN LOOK RETARDED
> *


yellow so i can look retarted.  



na man a black. just might have a plain one embroidered.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 5 2007, 05:05 PM~9381927
> *GROW SOME HAIR!! :cheesy:
> *


Thinking of going for the taper fade.gotti boy look


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

hey juan why u not pm me back about the bars n fork


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Dec 5 2007, 06:08 PM~9381949
> *hey juan why u not pm me back about the bars n fork
> *


 :0 

WHOREN THEM PARTS AROUND THE WORLD


----------



## 817Lowrider

or this :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 5 2007, 06:12 PM~9381985
> *or this :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I USED TO HAVE THAT STLYE!!

H-TOWN CUT..THE WHOLE TOP CUT AND LONG ASS BANGS COMBED BACK!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 5 2007, 05:21 PM~9382038
> *I USED TO HAVE THAT STLYE!!
> 
> H-TOWN CUT..THE WHOLE TOP CUT AND LONG ASS BANGS COMBED BACK!
> *


ahhhhhhh
the *** handle is what we called it...


----------



## GrimReaper

EY FOOLS I GOT ONE OF MY RC TRUCKS FOR SALE ITS A CLODZILLA 2 ROCK CRAWLER/ RACEING TRUCKS ALL YOU WILL NEED IS A CONTROLER
http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/4824/pict0014tr5.jpg


----------



## 817Lowrider

:thumbsdown:


----------



## GrimReaper

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 5 2007, 07:35 PM~9382139
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


UR AN OLD MAN NOW U DONT NO WAT FUN IS :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 5 2007, 06:28 PM~9382103
> *ahhhhhhh
> the *** handle is what we called it...
> *


SUN OF A BITCH!!!! THE *** HANDLE...LMAO


I PULLED HELLA OF HOES WITH THAT CUT...NOT TO MENTION: DEER PARK, WAY-SIDE, MILBY, GALVESTON, DH, CLEAR CREEK,CLEAR BROOK, WEBSTER,LEAGUE CITY!!!

I WAS THE SUPER TRACK PIMP!!! LMAO


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 5 2007, 04:39 PM~9382170
> *SUN OF A BITCH!!!! THE *** HANDLE...LMAO
> I PULLED HELLA OF HOES WITH THAT CUT...NOT TO MENTION WAY-SIDE, MILBY, GALVESTON, DH, CLEAR CREEK,CLEAR BROOK, WEBSTER,LEAGUE CITY!!!
> 
> I WAS THE SUPER TRACK PIMP!!! LMAO
> *


hahahahahah how many years ago


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Dec 5 2007, 06:40 PM~9382174
> *hahahahahah how many years ago
> *


LMAO!! MAN I CAN SAFELY SAY 15 YRS AGO!!

SO WHEN I WAS 15!! WE HAD SEASON PASSES TO ASTRO BOOTY WORLD....MY BRO HAD A LICENSE....SO IT WAS ON!!!!!!!!

FOOL HAD TO JUMP OUT OF LINES ON THE BATMAN ALMOST GOT CUAGHT UP HUGGIN ON OTHER FEMALES!!! LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Dec 5 2007, 05:40 PM~9382174
> *hahahahahah how many years ago
> *


ahahahahahahahhahaha
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 5 2007, 06:44 PM~9382200
> *ahahahahahahahhahaha
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THATS NOT INCLUDING THE HOES I WOULD SCOOP WITH THE VANILLA ICE DOO!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## show-bound

TO THE BACK FOOL....NOT SKATER DUMB ASS!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

I cant find a old school look of the *** handle.ahahahahhaa


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 5 2007, 06:47 PM~9382229
> *I cant find a old school look of the *** handle.ahahahahhaa
> *



I DONT EVEN THINK WE TOOK PICS BACK THEN!!! 

I WAS HELLA SKINNY TOO...LMAO


----------



## 817Lowrider

lok eric. ahahahahahhahah bet tou had them bangs pulled hard.ahahahaha


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 5 2007, 06:54 PM~9382278
> *lok eric. ahahahahahhahah bet tou had them bangs pulled hard.ahahahaha
> *



PURO TRES FLORES WEY!

RAVE 4


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 5 2007, 05:59 PM~9382320
> *PURO TRES FLORES WEY!
> 
> RAVE 4
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
My bro used to rock thislong ass duck tale. ahahahaha yall old school cats are wild
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

meh


----------



## 817Lowrider

x2


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos+Dec 5 2007, 07:09 PM~9382384-->
> 
> 
> 
> meh
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Dec 5 2007, 07:12 PM~9382407
> *x2
> *


we had something atleast...what the fuck yall youngsters got now!!!!!!!


babababbaaahahahahhhahhahaha


SUPERMAN MAN THAT HOE ......lmao


we can say we ad that style back when...now muthfuckers be looking like arabs and chit...

lalallalalalallalallalallalalaa............


----------



## 817Lowrider

This is why im hot?
:dunno: 
We got the taper fade?
LMAO


im looking at a pic from when I was 14-15 and I had a high fade. Its pimp nothing i would regret.


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 5 2007, 05:45 PM~9382213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ta most wanted?


----------



## eric ramos

shit i aint got money for a hoody ill just put a black longsleve under my shirt hahaha shit for reals 
holiday seasons are bitches on the poket


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 5 2007, 07:51 PM~9382818
> *shit i aint got money for a hoody ill just put a black longsleve under my shirt hahaha shit for reals
> holiday seasons are bitches on the poket
> *


este vato sin trabajo....what you gots to worry bout fool you aint pay no bills lmao...

what do you ant daddy to get you for xmas...lmao....


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 5 2007, 07:44 PM~9382727
> *This is why im hot?
> :dunno:
> We got the taper fade?
> LMAO
> im looking at a pic from when I was 14-15 and I had a high fade. Its pimp nothing i would regret.
> *


nothing i would regreat...lol

i sent hours on my vanilla ice doo...lol puro rave 4!

i pulled hoes...thats what counts...lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 5 2007, 07:07 PM~9382995
> *nothing i would regreat...lol
> 
> i sent hours on my vanilla ice doo...lol puro rave 4!
> 
> i pulled hoes...thats what counts...lol
> *


all that matters. LMAO


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 5 2007, 08:51 PM~9382818
> *shit i aint got money for a hoody ill just put a black longsleve under my shirt hahaha shit for reals
> holiday seasons are bitches on the poket
> *


for wat u dont got a girl only vic n art


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Dec 5 2007, 09:05 PM~9384174
> *for wat u dont got a girl only vic  n art
> *


x2 enjoy your youth


----------



## eric ramos

mehx10


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 5 2007, 10:25 PM~9384419
> *mehx10
> *


enjoy the virgin yrs...

i mean the WONDER YEARS...YOULL HIT WINNIE SOME DAY...babababaawawawwawwhahahahahha


----------



## 817Lowrider

ahahahahaha


----------



## Lil Spanks

pm sent sam.....and only samm


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

artie


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Dec 5 2007, 10:26 PM~9385064
> *artie
> *


victor


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 5 2007, 09:29 PM~9385089
> *victor
> *


how u been


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Dec 5 2007, 10:31 PM~9385106
> *how u been
> *


fine..... :scrutinize: how are you :scrutinize:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 5 2007, 09:33 PM~9385120
> *fine..... :scrutinize: how are you :scrutinize:
> *


good....since u moved so far havent seen u in awhile or talked to u as much


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Dec 5 2007, 10:35 PM~9385134
> *good....since u moved so far havent seen u in awhile or talked to u as much
> *


good.. i dont wanna talk to you :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 5 2007, 09:36 PM~9385139
> *good.. i dont wanna talk to you :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Dec 5 2007, 10:36 PM~9385149
> *  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


im sorry baby cakes


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 5 2007, 10:02 PM~9385378
> *im sorry baby cakes
> *


 :biggrin: 
artie post a pic of my new bike


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Dec 6 2007, 12:04 AM~9385394
> *:biggrin:
> artie post a pic of my new bike
> *


 :0


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 5 2007, 10:10 PM~9385455
> *:0
> *


next week will be final


----------



## GrimReaper

sup fam


----------



## show-bound

hola putos!


----------



## 2lowsyn

aww shit man my comp aint workin but im at my cussns house for a bit .


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 5 2007, 04:45 PM~9382213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS THE GUYS WHO KICKED MY DOG.... :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 6 2007, 01:07 PM~9388568
> *aww shit man my comp aint workin but im at my cussns house for a bit .
> *


GOTS TO PAY THEM BILLS


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 6 2007, 05:15 PM~9390859
> *
> *


sup homie


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 6 2007, 04:15 PM~9390865
> *sup homie
> *


nm just chillin wats good


----------



## show-bound

*EVERYONE IF YALL COULD PM YALLS ADDRESS!!! NEED BY TOMMARROW!!!! PRECIATE IT!!! 

LITTLE XMAS SOMETHING!!*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 6 2007, 05:21 PM~9390900
> *EVERYONE IF YALL COULD PM YALLS ADDRESS!!!  NEED BY TOMMARROW!!!! PRECIATE IT!!!
> 
> LITTLE XMAS SOMETHING!!
> *


Read my mind homie


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 6 2007, 06:21 PM~9390906
> *Read my mind homie
> *


IS YOUR PAYPAL ADDRESS UPDATED...

THATS THE ADDY IM USING


----------



## eric ramos

i hate the holidays the most


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 6 2007, 06:44 PM~9391103
> *i hate the holidays the most
> *


THEY DIDNT TAKE YOU TO SE SANTA CLAUS YET!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 6 2007, 05:31 PM~9391005
> *IS YOUR PAYPAL ADDRESS UPDATED...
> 
> THATS THE ADDY IM USING
> *


updated


----------



## show-bound

6 DOWN...

GRIM??
BABASO??
ART?
TEQUILA?

QUIEN MAS


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 6 2007, 05:53 PM~9391179
> *THEY DIDNT TAKE YOU TO SE SANTA CLAUS YET!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 6 2007, 06:44 PM~9391103
> *i hate the holidays the most
> *


I HAVE BEEN LOOKIN FOR

ROCK BAND FR SKY FOR 2 WEEKS ALREADY!!!!
:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## eric ramos

damn get him guitar hero 3? or some bs 
ha shit i havent had a game console since 8th grade


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 6 2007, 07:12 PM~9391855
> *damn get him guitar hero 3? or some bs
> ha shit i havent had a game console since 8th grade
> *


I got a 360. I have not played it in months


----------



## show-bound

i got halo 3 when it came out he plays more than i do!!

guitar hero 3 he wants that too....hell thats all he wants is all these different game...lil shit!!! 

i got one for me...jut wrote his namw on there....lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 6 2007, 07:20 PM~9391913
> *i got halo 3 when it came out  he plays more than i do!!
> 
> guitar hero 3 he wants that too....hell thats all he wants is all these different game...lil shit!!!
> 
> i got one for me...jut wrote his namw on there....lol
> *


my nefews do too. one day they wants to fix up there lowlow then they wants 20 different games. :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

IM SO OLD SKOOL HAHA THAT THE LAST GAME I PLAYED WAS SAN ANDREAS HAHAHA


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 6 2007, 05:21 PM~9390900
> *EVERYONE IF YALL COULD PM YALLS ADDRESS!!!  NEED BY TOMMARROW!!!! PRECIATE IT!!!
> 
> LITTLE XMAS SOMETHING!!
> *


pm sent and if you can send me mikes too


----------



## Lil Spanks

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHILLY WILLY, TearsofaClownII
:0 hno: :wow:


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup bitch


----------



## Lil Spanks

***


----------



## 817Lowrider

man I cant wait till my bars come in. no post PICTURE just pms


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 6 2007, 08:54 PM~9392273
> *pm sent and if you can send me mikes too
> *


  got em!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 6 2007, 07:58 PM~9392310
> *man I cant wait till my bars come in. no post PICTURE just pms
> *


pm me than :angry: pics :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Dec 5 2007, 11:04 PM~9385394
> *:biggrin:
> artie post a pic of my new bike
> *


Nope cuz you didnt want it after all


----------



## 817Lowrider

4 sho. I will pm every one in the club who wants em


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 6 2007, 09:06 PM~9392377
> *Nope cuz you didnt want it after all
> *


 : :0


----------



## Aztecbike

i want to see the pics!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Dec 6 2007, 08:26 PM~9392551
> *i want to see the pics!!!
> *


look who finnaly comes on


----------



## Lil Spanks

Are you going sunday???????????


----------



## Aztecbike

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 6 2007, 04:21 PM~9390900
> *EVERYONE IF YALL COULD PM YALLS ADDRESS!!!  NEED BY TOMMARROW!!!! PRECIATE IT!!!
> 
> LITTLE XMAS SOMETHING!!
> *


hey what about me I still have my bike


----------



## Lil Spanks

to ox. angel???????


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 6 2007, 09:31 PM~9392606
> *to ox. angel???????
> *


wheres eric he has everybody info...

got oso
got casper
got monchis
got eric
got juan
got aztec
got art
got bones


----------



## Aztecbike

YEAH ART IM ROLLING TO OX ON SUNDAY WITH MY BIKE AND ERIC WITH HIS!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

consolidate all that to one and pm me with em


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 6 2007, 09:55 PM~9392809
> *consolidate all that to one and pm me with em
> *


fucker..$$ me


----------



## 817Lowrider

for what a laber charge.LOL


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 6 2007, 10:02 PM~9392868
> *for what a laber charge.LOL
> *


bull chitting!!!!

:roflmao: 

you sending out too...lol i forgot!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 6 2007, 09:10 PM~9392950
> *bull chitting!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> you sending out too...lol i forgot!!
> *


yes sir.


----------



## eric ramos

sigo siendo el rey


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Dec 6 2007, 06:54 PM~9392803
> *YEAH ART IM ROLLING TO OX ON SUNDAY WITH MY BIKE AND ERIC WITH HIS!!!
> *


ON SUNDAY ITS NOT GOING TO BE A CAR SHOW ITS GOING TO BE A BBQ AND HOP....BUT IM STILL TAKING MY BIKE......ON SATURDAY THERES A CAR SHOW AT THE OXNARD COLLEGE PARK IM ROLLING 2 THAT 1 2


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 6 2007, 07:52 PM~9392789
> *wheres eric he has everybody info...
> 
> got oso
> got casper
> got monchis
> got eric
> got juan
> got aztec
> got art
> got bones
> *


pm.ed


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 6 2007, 09:01 PM~9392852
> * :biggrin:
> *


send me you addy though pm so i can get my hoodie


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 7 2007, 10:53 AM~9396184
> *send me you addy though pm so i can get my hoodie
> *


cool


----------



## OSO 805

fucking *******!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

x2


----------



## 817Lowrider

what happen to that list?


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup artie


----------



## OSO 805

SHOW BOUND POST A PIC OF LOMPOC SHIRTS :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

ur mom gives head


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 7 2007, 10:46 PM~9401171
> *SHOW BOUND POST A PIC OF LOMPOC SHIRTS :biggrin:
> *


give me two secs


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 7 2007, 08:15 PM~9400158
> *what happen to that list?
> *


fowarding it!


----------



## show-bound

here ya go bro


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

NICE


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Dec 8 2007, 01:01 AM~9402054
> *NICE
> *


you sent your addy to me right...

im tring to double check!


----------



## GrimReaper

jr send me one of thos pits


----------



## GrimReaper

y u need the addys 4 sam


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 7 2007, 10:05 PM~9402073
> *you sent your addy to me right...
> 
> im tring to double check!
> *


YEAH I DID


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Dec 7 2007, 10:05 PM~9402074
> *jr send me one of thos pits
> *


ARENT PITS ILLEGAL IN NY :uh:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Dec 8 2007, 01:10 AM~9402107
> *ARENT PITS ILLEGAL IN NY  :uh:
> *


them hoes are nice!!!!!!


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR




----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Dec 8 2007, 02:10 AM~9402107
> *ARENT PITS ILLEGAL IN NY  :uh:
> *


nope we had some bad ass one but we sold em or they were mad old n passed
my mini pit got sick n died
get at me ill take a wide pup


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

WELL I DONT HAVE ANY PUPS 4 SALE RIGHT NOW BUT ILL LET U KNOW


----------



## GrimReaper

ya let me no i want 2 get another one but fools over here pups look 2 stupid n sick


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Dec 8 2007, 01:06 AM~9402084
> *y u need the addys 4 sam
> *


FOR MY XMAS CARDS!!!!! THE EXTENDED FAM


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 8 2007, 04:34 AM~9402679
> *FOR MY XMAS CARDS!!!!! THE EXTENDED FAM
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

u get ma pm sam!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

TEXAS CHAP BITCH


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## eric ramos

:wave: hoes


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 8 2007, 11:45 AM~9404170
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Well thats 1 member that proud to represent. :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Dec 8 2007, 02:19 PM~9404638-->
> 
> 
> 
> Well thats 1 member that proud to represent.  :|
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Dec 8 2007, 12:37 PM~9404133
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEXAS CHAP BITCH
> *


And he has got money :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 8 2007, 01:21 PM~9404645
> *And he has got money :0
> *


$$$$$!!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Dec 8 2007, 01:37 PM~9404130
> *u get ma pm sam!!
> *


i got it!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

bahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

HERES SOME PICS OF A LOCAL SHOW THAT I WENT 2.....

MINE AND TOPOS BIKE'S




































AND SOME BIKES FROM DUKES BIKE CLUB VENTURA COUNTY




























LEGENDARY BIKE CLUB VC


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

R U COMIN DOWN TOMOROW ?


----------



## Lil Spanks

nope no bike....sold both bikes


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

SO ITS NOT A SHOW ITS A BBQ/HOP


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Dec 9 2007, 12:14 AM~9407537
> *SO ITS NOT A SHOW ITS A BBQ/HOP
> *


my chick is cuming over


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

SHES CUMING ALL OVER UR FACES


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Dec 9 2007, 12:35 AM~9407662
> *SHES CUMING ALL OVER UR FACES
> *


you know it :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

yo thats caspers bitch ass bike niga needs to get some new wtiewalls


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 8 2007, 11:31 PM~9408008
> *yo thats caspers bitch ass bike niga needs to get some new wtiewalls
> *


NAW THATS TOPOS


----------



## eric ramos

oh wed thats that fuker casper wont stfu about 
is that rauls old bike or somting ?? cus of the blue walls n shit


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Looks like it.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

hey wats up by guys I'm on my iPod touch woot woot this shit is fukin awsome!!! damn art u sold ur bikes oh well its kool. Hi eric hi raul hi ARTISTICS


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Dec 9 2007, 01:39 AM~9408326
> *hey wats up by guys I'm on my iPod touch woot woot this shit is fukin awsome!!! damn art u sold ur bikes oh well its kool. Hi eric hi raul hi ARTISTICS
> *


Its bad ass huh. :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 9 2007, 01:45 AM~9408344
> *Its bad ass huh.  :biggrin:
> *


*HELL YEA IT IS*


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## eric ramos

:werd:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I woke up at 2pm today


----------



## eric ramos

12pm yo


----------



## 817Lowrider

huh


----------



## eric ramos

wokeup 12pmyo


----------



## 817Lowrider

went to bed at like 3:30am. hella drunk


----------



## 2lowsyn

damn i mssed out on alot , and it not the bills just the conection, 
but them bike look real nice. i like the orange one.




and where the fuck is every one?


----------



## 817Lowrider

chillen.


----------



## 2lowsyn

lol good to see some one


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 9 2007, 03:53 PM~9410783
> *chillen.
> *


DAMM LAZY ASS..I CALLED YOU ***


----------



## eric ramos

assmunches


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 9 2007, 06:37 PM~9411955
> *assmunches
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

ill hit ya up


----------



## eric ramos

yes thats the spoy artie


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 9 2007, 06:48 PM~9412028
> *yes thats the spoy artie
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 9 2007, 06:48 PM~9412028
> *yes thats the spoy artie
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 8 2007, 11:53 PM~9408155
> *oh wed thats that fuker casper wont stfu about
> is that rauls old bike or somting ?? cus of the blue walls n shit
> *


its rauls old parts but different frame....but that bike belongs 2 david aka topo...caspers bike is berly getting painted...


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

JUST GOT BACK FROM THE MAJESTICS BBQ IN MOORPARK.......IT WAS ALLRIGHT, ALOT OF CARS AND A FEW BIKES....


----------



## 817Lowrider

pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 9 2007, 07:17 PM~9412239
> *pics or it didnt happen
> *


 :|


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

NO PICS....ANGEL AND ERIC CAME DOWN FROM L.A.


----------



## eric ramos

rcusmtoms hoe


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 9 2007, 07:31 PM~9412350
> *rcusmtoms hoe
> *


your gay :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

O.k here's my list of (*active member's*)coming to cali. for our 30th. club bankquit

*0.ERIC-L.A
1. MK-AZ
2. CHILLY WILLY
3.VINENT-O.C
4.MIKE-O.C
5.CASPER-V.C
6.J.R-V.C
7.TOPO-V.C
8.FERGIE-V.C
9.NEAL-NY
10.RUBEN-NY
11.SAM-TX
12.SKYLER-T.X
13.JAUN-TX
14.ERIC-N.M
15.OMAR-N.M
16.OSO-LMP
17.MONHICS-LMP
18.LMP MEBER
19.LMP MEBER
20.LMP MEMBER
21.LMP MEBER*ALL THESE'S ARE ACTIVE MEMBERS THAT WILL BE ATTENDING...
IF I MISSED ANYBODY THAT WANTS TO GO PM ME......SO FAR ITS 21 MEBERS....WOW :0 :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

14 bitch


----------



## show-bound

WHATS THE DATE AGAIN ART AND LOCATION

I NEED TO BUY MY TICKETS AND WHAT NOT...


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

OK HERES SOME PICTURES OF OUR BIKES OUT IN THE BBQ...










TOPOS









ANGEL









MINE


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Dec 9 2007, 06:35 PM~9412376-->
> 
> 
> 
> SO FAR ITS 21 MEBERS....WOW :0  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> were all the bikes?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Dec 9 2007, 06:44 PM~9412428
> *OK HERES SOME PICTURES OF OUR BIKES OUT IN THE BBQ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOPOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANGEL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tops just needs wite walls that shit is clean


----------



## 817Lowrider

jr air up that front tire.LOL


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

BOTH TIRES POPPED...BUT WHEN I PAINT IT AGAIN IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS IMA GET NEW TRES AND INNER TUBES


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## eric ramos

damn u paint it evry week lol pros guey
get some wite walls for topo
and wats up with casper n fergy?


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 9 2007, 06:00 PM~9412543
> *damn u paint it evry week lol pros guey
> get some wite walls for topo
> and wats up with casper n fergy?
> *


THEY R SUPPOSIBLY GETTING THERE SHIT DONE UP


----------



## eric ramos

bs


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Spankz

wats new
thee artistics


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Dec 9 2007, 06:44 PM~9412428
> *OK HERES SOME PICTURES OF OUR BIKES OUT IN THE BBQ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOPOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANGEL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha dam i missed it
i got arrested...=(


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Dec 10 2007, 12:30 AM~9414464
> *haha dam i missed it
> i got arrested...=(
> *


is this the kinda person you guys want in ur club LOL JP


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Dec 9 2007, 10:33 PM~9414500
> *is this the kinda person you guys want in ur club LOL JP
> *


fukin fagget


----------



## Lil Spanks

they took him in for lude act on him self


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Dec 10 2007, 12:34 AM~9414516
> *fukin fagget
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

this is why they took him in


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 9 2007, 10:52 PM~9414683
> *this is why they took him in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u try too hard f0o


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 10 2007, 12:52 AM~9414683
> *this is why they took him in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL i knew there was sumthin wrong wit him


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 9 2007, 06:35 PM~9412376
> *O.k here's my list of (active member's)coming to cali. for our 30th. club bankquit
> 
> 0.ERIC-L.A
> 1. MK-AZ
> 2. CHILLY WILLY
> 3.VINENT-O.C
> 4.MIKE-O.C
> 5.CASPER-V.C
> 6.J.R-V.C
> 7.TOPO-V.C
> 8.FERGIE-V.C
> 9.NEAL-NY
> 10.RUBEN-NY
> 11.SAM-TX
> 12.SKYLER-T.X
> 13.JAUN-TX
> 14.ERIC-N.M
> 15.OMAR-N.M
> 16.OSO-LMP
> 17.MONHICS-LMP
> 18.LMP MEBER
> 19.LMP MEBER
> 20.LMP MEMBER
> 21.LMP MEBERALL THESE'S ARE ACTIVE MEMBERS THAT WILL BE ATTENDING...
> IF I MISSED ANYBODY THAT WANTS TO GO PM ME......SO FAR ITS 21 MEBERS....WOW :0  :cheesy:
> *


Dont forget that one ***.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Dec 9 2007, 06:44 PM~9412428
> *OK HERES SOME PICTURES OF OUR BIKES OUT IN THE BBQ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOPOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANGEL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I know whos getting some white walls and an air compressor for xmas. :|


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 9 2007, 11:58 PM~9414744
> *Dont forget that one ***.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 9 2007, 11:05 PM~9414809
> *:dunno:
> *


you know who Im talking about.


----------



## bad news

so art you guys haveing a bike show ?


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 9 2007, 09:35 PM~9412376
> *O.k here's my list of (active member's)coming to cali. for our 30th. club bankquit
> 
> 0.ERIC-L.A
> 1. MK-AZ
> 2. CHILLY WILLY
> 3.VINENT-O.C
> 4.MIKE-O.C
> 5.CASPER-V.C
> 6.J.R-V.C
> 7.TOPO-V.C
> 8.FERGIE-V.C
> 9.NEAL-NY
> 10.RUBEN-NY
> 11.SAM-TX
> 12.SKYLER-T.X
> 13.JAUN-TX
> 14.ERIC-N.M
> 15.OMAR-N.M
> 16.OSO-LMP
> 17.MONHICS-LMP
> 18.LMP MEBER
> 19.LMP MEBER
> 20.LMP MEMBER
> 21.LMP MEBERALL THESE'S ARE ACTIVE MEMBERS THAT WILL BE ATTENDING...
> IF I MISSED ANYBODY THAT WANTS TO GO PM ME......SO FAR ITS 21 MEBERS....WOW :0  :cheesy:
> *


  :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

puzzzzzzaaaaayyyyy


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 10 2007, 07:38 PM~9420033
> *puzzzzzzaaaaayyyyy
> *


..._...|..____________________, , 
....../ `---___________----_____|] 
...../_==o;;;;;;;;_______.:/ 
.....), ---.(_(__) / 
....// (..) ), ----" 
...//___// 
..//___// 
.//___//


----------



## 817Lowrider

..._...|..____________________, , 
....../ `---___________----_____|] [----) [----)
...../_==o;;;;;;;;_______.:/ 
.....), ---.(_(__) / 
....// (..) ), ----" 
...//___// 
..//___// 
.//___//


..._...|..____________________, , 
....../ `---___________----_____|] [----)[----)
...../_==o;;;;;;;;_______.:/ 
.....), ---.(_(__) / 
....// (..) ), ----" 
...//___// 
..//___// 
.//___//


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 10 2007, 09:10 PM~9421314
> *..._...|..____________________, ,
> ....../ `---___________----_____|] [----) [----)
> ...../_==o;;;;;;;;_______.:/
> .....), ---.(_(__) /
> ....// (..) ), ----"
> ...//___//
> ..//___//
> .//___//
> ..._...|..____________________, ,
> ....../ `---___________----_____|] [----)[----)
> ...../_==o;;;;;;;;_______.:/
> .....), ---.(_(__) /
> ....// (..) ), ----"
> ...//___//
> ..//___//
> .//___//
> *


SUP **** ERECTUS


----------



## show-bound

FREEZE OVER THERE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 10 2007, 08:11 PM~9421324
> *SUP **** ERECTUS
> *


talkin shit? wheres schmuck? :scrutinize:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 10 2007, 09:14 PM~9421352
> *talkin shit? wheres schmuck? :scrutinize:
> *


MAKE BELIVIN HE OWNED ME....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 10 2007, 08:15 PM~9421361
> *MAKE BELIVIN HE OWNED ME....
> *


ahahahhahahahahhahahaha


----------



## show-bound

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: show-bound, juangotti, bad news, lowriderwiz

DARREN YOU AINT FOOLN NO BODY...U CAN COME OUT OF HIDING


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 10 2007, 08:16 PM~9421371
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: show-bound, juangotti, bad news, lowriderwiz
> 
> DARREN YOU AINT FOOLN NO BODY...U CAN COME OUT OF HIDING
> *


 AHAHAHAHAH wheres that pic at?


----------



## eric ramos

wak ass gats


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 10 2007, 09:18 PM~9421397
> *AHAHAHAHAH wheres that pic at?
> *


HE LEFT


----------



## 817Lowrider

yawn


----------



## show-bound

HOODIES &ZIPS

I NEED EVERY ONE SIZES SO PM ME AND SEND PAYMENT IN!!


----------



## OSO 805

SAM I SENT $30 TO YOU TO DAY..........


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 10 2007, 10:17 PM~9421893
> *SAM I SENT $30 TO YOU TO DAY..........
> *


COOL...BE ON THE LOOK OUT...


----------



## 2lowsyn

Cool , I gata get my shit together. 

Well guys my shit still aint workn so I'm on the side kick , it sucks ass , so FUCKING SLOW but I get to check in lol

And if you got me on ,myspace add me to your I'M I can chat like that real good


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 11 2007, 12:47 AM~9423294
> *Cool , I gata get my shit together.
> 
> Well guys my shit still aint workn so I'm on the side kick , it sucks ass , so FUCKING SLOW but I get to check in lol
> 
> And if you got me on ,myspace add me to your I'M I can chat like that real good
> *


new 30th will be availble next yr, Art has all the info!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 9 2007, 08:35 PM~9412376
> *O.k here's my list of (active member's)coming to cali. for our 30th. club bankquit
> 
> 0.ERIC-L.A
> 1. MK-AZ
> 2. CHILLY WILLY
> 3.VINENT-O.C
> 4.MIKE-O.C
> 5.CASPER-V.C
> 6.J.R-V.C
> 7.TOPO-V.C
> 8.FERGIE-V.C
> 9.NEAL-NY
> 10.RUBEN-NY
> 11.SAM-TX
> 12.SKYLER-T.X
> 13.JAUN-TX
> 14.ERIC-N.M
> 15.OMAR-N.M
> 16.OSO-LMP
> 17.MONHICS-LMP
> 18.LMP MEBER
> 19.LMP MEBER
> 20.LMP MEMBER
> 21.LMP MEBERALL THESE'S ARE ACTIVE MEMBERS THAT WILL BE ATTENDING...
> IF I MISSED ANYBODY THAT WANTS TO GO PM ME......SO FAR ITS 21 MEBERS....WOW :0  :cheesy:
> *


ttmft


----------



## OSO 805

THAT SHITS BAD ME AND MONCHIS GOT A ARTICLE IN THE NEWS PAPER!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

pics or didn't happin


----------



## OSO 805

ILL SHOW YOU LATER THE BATTERY IS CHARGING.....


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 11 2007, 12:08 PM~9425534
> *ILL SHOW YOU LATER THE BATTERY IS CHARGING.....
> *


article puto!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

pm sent


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 11 2007, 10:58 AM~9425469
> *THAT SHITS BAD ME AND MONCHIS GOT A ARTICLE IN THE NEWS PAPER!!!!!!
> *


PICS


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 11 2007, 09:58 AM~9425469
> *THAT SHITS BAD ME AND MONCHIS GOT A ARTICLE IN THE NEWS PAPER!!!!!!
> *


the penny saver? :dunno:


----------



## eric ramos

fuck all of ya fuck december fuck shit cockmaster


----------



## 817Lowrider

I called into work tomorrow. ajajajajahahahha


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 11 2007, 10:21 PM~9430994
> *I called into work tomorrow. ajajajajahahahha
> *


why


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 11 2007, 09:28 PM~9431068
> *why
> *


going to take care of some tickets and run a few errands.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 11 2007, 10:12 PM~9430920
> *fuck all of ya fuck december fuck shit cockmaster
> *


what happened you didnt get your ride?


----------



## eric ramos

nice im a report ur ass to ur job :rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 11 2007, 11:09 PM~9431884
> *nice im a report ur ass to ur job :rofl:
> *


I used a personal day. they cant do shit


----------



## GrimReaper

sup putas


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Dec 12 2007, 10:00 AM~9433995
> *sup putas
> *


chillen fool. relaxin


----------



## GrimReaper

im hear in skool i got 2 go 2 the hobby shop after skool n get some parts 4 my rc truck


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Dec 12 2007, 10:07 AM~9434049
> *im hear in skool i got 2 go 2 the hobby shop after skool n get some parts 4 my rc truck
> *


fuck them rc trucks.. sup with ya bike


----------



## tequila sunrise

benefit car show in ontario sunday thrown by tradition c.c., any cali members want to go?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 12 2007, 12:09 PM~9434949
> *benefit car show in ontario sunday bt tradition c.c., any cali members want to go?
> *


those fools dont go no where. ahahhahahha. sup mike


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 12 2007, 12:09 PM~9434063
> *fuck them rc trucks.. sup with ya bike
> *


biike is sitin 
rc i put about 200 in 2 it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Dec 12 2007, 12:25 PM~9435106
> *biike is sitin
> rc i put about 200 in 2 it
> *


Its funny cus you fit right in our club.


----------



## tequila sunrise

sad but true! shit man, gotta get shit together and bikes lookin good and place trophies. most of all, i need a truck to make room for the bike, display, ice chest, the baby's stroller, car seat, diaper bag....not much room in my small ass ford focus...damn i miss my nissan 300zx,  :tears: :tears: :tears: id fit the whole display, bike,and i still had room for the speaker box, and the car looked good too :tears: :tears:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 12 2007, 12:31 PM~9435164
> *sad but true! shit man, gotta get shit together and bikes lookin good and place trophies. most of all, i need a truck to make room for the bike, display, ice chest, the baby's stroller, car seat, diaper bag....not much room in my small ass ford focus.
> *


post some upclose pics of your bike, wheels too homie


----------



## tequila sunrise

ill post em today or tomorrow, can't send a damn thing on this computer at work. if i could send some shit i'd send some pics of the car show hoochies!! hey anyone know who does good chroming in so cali?


----------



## GrimReaper

STFU JUAN


----------



## 817Lowrider

ahahahahahahahahahahah


but secks


----------



## tequila sunrise

NEW YEARS RESOLUTION...For 2008, i wanna get the bike lookin flawless. touch ups, EVERYTHING RE-CHROMED, good display, and bring home some trophies like the good ol days. by the way guys, i took second place at the TRUCHA toy drive sunday. i lost to a trike with murals of naked girls and weed. i'll do my display of tequila and naked girls....HA HA HA!! i also want to get more clean bikes in our club, good paint jobs, no production gold/chrome, all show chrome/gold, good upholstery and displays and most of all, dedicated members. i missed some shows mainly because i know it will be only me and art...sad as far as bike club representation :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 12 2007, 01:34 PM~9435746
> *NEW YEARS RESOLUTION...For 2008, i wanna get the bike lookin flawless. touch ups, EVERYTHING RE-CHROMED, good display, and bring home some trophies like the good ol days. by the way guys, i took second place at the TRUCHA toy drive sunday. i lost to a trike with murals of naked girls and weed. i'll do my display of tequila and naked girls....HA HA HA!! i also want to get more clean bikes in our club, good paint jobs, no production gold/chrome, all show chrome/gold, good upholstery and displays and most of all, dedicated members. i missed some shows mainly because i know it will be only me and art...sad as far as bike club representation  :uh:
> *


I know how ya feel Its only me and Sam showing here in TX and we bout 3-4 hours apart but best believe we will be doing it big in 08. especialy with our new member Rene getting his shit done.


----------



## tequila sunrise

:thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 12 2007, 02:43 PM~9435813
> *I know how ya feel Its only me and Sam showing here in TX and we bout 3-4 hours apart but best believe we will be doing it big in 08. especialy with our new member Rene getting his shit done.
> *


you know the deal

pic or its not happenig :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 12 2007, 02:34 PM~9435746
> *NEW YEARS RESOLUTION...For 2008, i wanna get the bike lookin flawless. touch ups, EVERYTHING RE-CHROMED, good display, and bring home some trophies like the good ol days. by the way guys, i took second place at the TRUCHA toy drive sunday. i lost to a trike with murals of naked girls and weed. i'll do my display of tequila and naked girls....HA HA HA!! i also want to get more clean bikes in our club, good paint jobs, no production gold/chrome, all show chrome/gold, good upholstery and displays and most of all, dedicated members. i missed some shows mainly because i know it will be only me and art...sad as far as bike club representation  :uh:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 12 2007, 03:46 PM~9436930
> *you know the deal
> 
> pic or its not happenig :cheesy:
> *


bahhh


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 12 2007, 04:48 PM~9436943
> *bahhh
> *


when the first texas show..heard anything


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 12 2007, 03:50 PM~9436956
> *when the first texas show..heard anything
> *


nope. you?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 11 2007, 12:08 PM~9425534
> *ILL SHOW YOU LATER THE BATTERY IS CHARGING.....
> *


got your moneys today!! you sent another check! :angry: 

im send the tees today! usually i would wait till th check goes though. 

i will get ya the delivery con for your moms


----------



## eric ramos

sup fellas :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 12 2007, 03:02 PM~9437101
> *got your moneys today!! you sent another check! :angry:
> 
> im send the tees today! usually i would wait till th check goes though.
> 
> i will get ya the delivery con for your moms
> *


 :0 :biggrin: alright :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 12 2007, 08:21 PM~9438670
> *:0  :biggrin: alright :biggrin:
> *


article!!!!


----------



## OSO 805

GO TO MY PROFILE ON MYSPACE ITS ON THERE ........CAN YOU GET IT AND POST IT UP IN HEAR FOR ME MY COMPUTER IS TO SLOW????


----------



## OSO 805

SUP GRIM!!!!!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 12 2007, 08:33 PM~9438777
> *GO TO MY PROFILE ON MYSPACE ITS ON THERE ........CAN YOU GET IT AND POST IT UP IN HEAR FOR ME MY COMPUTER IS TO SLOW????
> *


searching


----------



## Lil Spanks

pics or didnt happin


----------



## eric ramos

damn im a post it u whoers


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 12 2007, 07:45 PM~9438888
> *damn im a post it u whoers
> *


Pics or it didnt happin


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 12 2007, 07:47 PM~9438903
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :worship:


----------



## Lil Spanks

Let see another club do that :thumbsup:


----------



## OSO 805

told you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!FUCK YOU ART YOU NEVER BELEVE ME!!!!!!!!!DAM YOU!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 12 2007, 07:52 PM~9438951
> *told you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!FUCK YOU ART YOU NEVER BELEVE ME!!!!!!!!!DAM YOU!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OSO 805

TearsofaClownII I SEE YOU HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE???


----------



## OSO 805

THANKS FOR POSTING THE PIC juangotti & ERIC uffin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 12 2007, 07:56 PM~9438983
> *TearsofaClownII I SEE YOU HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE???
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 12 2007, 07:59 PM~9439013
> *THANKS FOR POSTING THE PIC juangotti & ERIC uffin:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


Im cool like that


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 12 2007, 08:03 PM~9439056
> *Im cool like that
> *


 :| :nosad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=um8niQH6rcg
hate hate hate


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 12 2007, 08:09 PM~9439134
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=um8niQH6rcg
> hate hate hate
> *


broke ass ice t


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 12 2007, 09:03 PM~9439056
> *Im cool like that
> *


get zigs to update the page with media write up!

grims mtv
oso newspaper

lowrider-bikes-net
zigs
sky


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 12 2007, 06:47 PM~9438903
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MONCHIS SHITED HIM SELF WHEN HE SAW THIS :biggrin: HAHAHA.....


----------



## Lil Spanks

broke ass sexual choclate


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 12 2007, 08:11 PM~9439158
> *get zigs to update the page with media write up!
> 
> grims mtv
> oso newspaper
> 
> lowrider-bikes-net
> zigs
> sky
> *


yes sir capitain


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 12 2007, 08:12 PM~9439185
> *yes sir butt capitain
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 12 2007, 06:47 PM~9438903
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




congratulations on this to both :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 12 2007, 08:11 PM~9439155
> *broke ass ice t
> *


lmao


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 12 2007, 09:17 PM~9439234
> *lmao
> *


hate hate hate :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 12 2007, 08:17 PM~9439234
> *lmao
> *


bill cosby on crack


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 12 2007, 08:18 PM~9439257
> *bill cosby on crack
> *


"next ***** say somethin while im talkin is gitten shot."


----------



## six trey impala

what up fools!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 12 2007, 08:47 PM~9439504
> *"next ***** say somethin while im talkin is gitten shot."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man you corney


----------



## 817Lowrider

ahahahhahaahaha
my favorite skit


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 12 2007, 10:20 PM~9439870
> *ahahahhahaahaha
> my favorite skit
> *


MORE COCOA PLEASE


----------



## 817Lowrider

what makes you think I got coacoa in my comp


----------



## TearsofaClownII

COUNTDOWN BEGINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Dec 12 2007, 10:36 PM~9440720
> *COUNTDOWN BEGINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Dec 12 2007, 11:36 PM~9440720
> *COUNTDOWN BEGINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


SURPRISES????


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

werd countdown yo


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 13 2007, 12:31 AM~9441585
> *werd countdown yo
> *


What did the five figers say to the face.................










































































*
SLAP*


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Dec 12 2007, 09:36 PM~9440720
> *COUNTDOWN BEGINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 were have you been??? :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

SUP PUTAS


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 13 2007, 01:09 AM~9441816
> *What did the five figers say to the face.................
> 
> SLAP
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

muhahahahahaha


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Dec 12 2007, 09:36 PM~9440720
> *COUNTDOWN BEGINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WTF????


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 13 2007, 03:26 PM~9445906
> *WTF????
> *


  :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 13 2007, 02:28 PM~9445926
> *  :|
> *


Did you send it?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 13 2007, 03:29 PM~9445935
> *Did you send it?
> *


 :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 13 2007, 02:50 PM~9446110
> *:|
> *


if I you send me something other then a Schwinn, Im going to take the frame and the fucker from china that made it and Im going to bust both of them over your head.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 13 2007, 03:59 PM~9446198
> *if I you send me something other then a Schwinn, Im going to take the frame and the fucker from china that made it and Im going to bust both of them over your head.
> *


 :| :roflmao: :|


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

anybody going to the toys 4tots bike show up in L.A ?


----------



## Aztecbike

which one are you going too jr???


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn I cant wait till next show season


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Dec 13 2007, 08:07 PM~9449411
> *which one are you going too jr???
> *


IS THERE 2 ? :uh:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

THE 1 ON 4TH STREET IN L.A


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Dec 13 2007, 11:52 PM~9450362
> *THE 1 ON 4TH STREET IN L.A
> *


it changed to the corner of garfield and olimpic in comrance


----------



## 817Lowrider

Just got my first set of wires


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 13 2007, 10:24 PM~9450131
> *damn I cant wait till next show season
> *


X2


----------



## TearsofaClownII

ITS HAS BEGUN....................ARMAGEDON IS NEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

wtf


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Dec 14 2007, 03:46 PM~9454809
> *ITS HAS BEGUN....................ARMAGEDON IS NEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


cant wait...


----------



## eric ramos

hno: shit cockmastering hoes


----------



## 817Lowrider

oh snap eric my boy


----------



## eric ramos

got some weels now i can get a yob for bikea


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 14 2007, 08:42 PM~9456242
> *got some weels now i can get  a yob for bikea
> *


pics?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Peep my new wheels


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 14 2007, 10:09 PM~9456437
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peep my new wheels
> *


SHOULD OF GOT TWO PRONG WINGS...


----------



## The ZONE

throw some d's on that bitch :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 14 2007, 09:25 PM~9456520
> *SHOULD OF GOT TWO PRONG WINGS...
> *


  The last set he had


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 14 2007, 09:26 PM~9456525
> *throw some d's on that bitch :biggrin:
> *


U know how we do


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Dec 14 2007, 04:46 PM~9454809
> *ITS HAS BEGUN....................ARMAGEDON IS NEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 14 2007, 10:16 PM~9456785
> *:|
> *


been hangin round raul to long


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 14 2007, 10:20 PM~9456813
> *been hangin round raul to long
> *


 :yessad: :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 14 2007, 10:30 PM~9456863
> *:yessad:  :|
> *


fuck smileys


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 14 2007, 10:32 PM~9456873
> *fuck smileys
> *


 :biggrin: :|


----------



## eric ramos

nice rims hoe


----------



## 817Lowrider

for the cutty


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 14 2007, 09:20 PM~9456813
> *been hangin round raul to long
> *


FUCK THAT


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 14 2007, 11:41 PM~9457241
> *FUCK THAT
> *


 :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 14 2007, 10:42 PM~9457246
> *:|
> *


I learned it from watching you... :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 14 2007, 11:43 PM~9457250
> *I learned it from watching you...  :uh:
> *


heard you were worried about me?


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: so was arti and grim


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 14 2007, 07:36 AM~9452090
> *it changed to the corner of garfield and olimpic in comrance
> *


ANY MORE INFO...LIKE EXACT ADDRESS


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

i guess im not going


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 14 2007, 10:45 PM~9457255
> *heard you were worried about me?
> *


stop listening to casper.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 15 2007, 01:29 AM~9457824
> *stop listening to casper.
> *


I had a more reliable source then that


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 15 2007, 10:25 AM~9459141
> *I had a more reliable source then that
> *


we can talk about that in the chat tonight.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 15 2007, 04:10 PM~9460406
> *we can talk about that in the chat tonight.
> *


yes we will


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 15 2007, 04:40 PM~9460804
> *yes we will
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: socios b.c. prez, JUSTDEEZ

ARTISTICS 4LIFE!!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 15 2007, 05:49 PM~9460839
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: socios b.c. prez, JUSTDEEZ
> 
> ARTISTICS 4LIFE!!!!!
> *


 :werd:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

simon


----------



## 817Lowrider

oh shit 2 new members???


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 15 2007, 05:06 PM~9460897
> *oh shit 2 new members???
> *


 :yes: I hope its ok, I just sold my bike so I dont have anything. Can I still join?


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 15 2007, 06:10 PM~9460915
> *:yes: I hope its ok, I just sold my bike so I dont have anything. Can I still join?
> *


If ya atleast know some one with a bike its cool


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 15 2007, 05:14 PM~9460934
> *:|
> *


Whats up Happy?


----------



## The ZONE

shit are we all joining up or what


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 15 2007, 05:15 PM~9460935
> *If ya atleast know some one with a bike its cool
> *


SWEET!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 15 2007, 06:16 PM~9460943
> *shit are we all joining up or what
> *


pm art and show him what you shoed me.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 15 2007, 05:19 PM~9460960
> *pm  art and show him what you shoed me.
> *


zz top?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 15 2007, 06:20 PM~9460964
> *zz top?
> *


LOL on the nose


----------



## Lil Spanks

haza design

Posts: 26,350
Joined: Sep 2003
From: Sacramento California
Car Club: Thee artistics
:| Great


----------



## Lil Spanks

socios b.c. prez 
:biggrin: 
haza design

Posts: 26,350
Joined: Sep 2003
From: Sacramento California
Car Club: Gay Trends

:|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

CHILLY WILLY


(Bike Club Pres.)


Member Group: Members
Joined: Dec 2003
Profile Options
Add to contact list
Find member's posts
Find member's topics
Ignore User


Active Stats
User's local time	Dec 15 2007, 06:27 PM
Total Cumulative Posts	6,823 
( 4.7 posts per day / 0.14% of total forum posts )
Most active in	Lowrider Bikes
( 5794 posts / 86% of this member's active posts )
Last Active	Today, 05:24 PM
Status (Active in forum Lowrider Bikes)
Communicate
No Information
No Information
No Information
No Information
Send a Personal Message
Send an Email
Information
Home Page	No Information
Birthday	9 October 1980
Location	Orange County 4 life
Interests	*Pounding casper in the ass...*


hmm....


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 15 2007, 06:30 PM~9461003
> *CHILLY WILLY
> (Bike Club Pres.)
> Member Group: Members
> Joined: Dec 2003
> Profile Options
> Add to contact list
> Find member's posts
> Find member's topics
> Ignore User
> Active Stats
> User's local time	Dec 15 2007, 06:27 PM
> Total Cumulative Posts	6,823
> ( 4.7 posts per day / 0.14% of total forum posts )
> Most active in	Lowrider Bikes
> ( 5794 posts / 86% of this member's active posts )
> Last Active	Today, 05:24 PM
> Status  (Active in forum Lowrider Bikes)
> Communicate
> No Information
> No Information
> No Information
> No Information
> Send a Personal Message
> Send an Email
> Information
> Home Page	No Information
> Birthday	9 October 1980
> Location	Orange County 4 life
> Interests	Pounding Raul and Casper in the ass...
> hmm....
> *


  :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

thanks for capitolizing my name. :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 15 2007, 06:36 PM~9461045
> *thanks for capitolizing my name.  :|
> *


Your welcome :|


----------



## The ZONE

art pm sent


----------



## socios b.c. prez

pm sent


----------



## Lil Spanks

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHILLY WILLY, *show-bound** is * :loco:


----------



## 817Lowrider

ahahahahahahahaha
showbound is a clown


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 15 2007, 06:46 PM~9461091
> *pm sent
> *


Lier :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 15 2007, 05:56 PM~9461155
> *Lier :|
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 15 2007, 07:00 PM~9461181
> *I found out today that this is my son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :| Great


----------



## Lil Spanks

i win....raul got Owned


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 15 2007, 06:14 PM~9461246
> *i win....raul got Owned
> *


great. heres your prize.


----------



## Lil Spanks

Now thats just great...Can't even trade him for a chessebuger :|


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 15 2007, 07:50 PM~9461119
> *ahahahahahahahaha
> showbound  is a clown
> *


chupas o mammas :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 15 2007, 07:39 PM~9461367
> *chupas o mammas  :0
> *


joto


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 15 2007, 07:39 PM~9461367
> *chupas o mammas  :0
> *


bendekgo


----------



## The ZONE

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<thats right, WHOOO!


----------



## The ZONE

new page WHOOOO!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

Everyone welcome the newest member out of ny.......macho man randy savage :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

all day LMAO


----------



## The ZONE

OOOOHHHH YEEEEAH!!! im the tower of power, too sweet to be sour, dig it


----------



## The ZONE




----------



## eric ramos

:wave: congrats ur werid ass


----------



## Lil Spanks

Any body in cali looking for a sissor lift....200 bucks already chrome and twisted


----------



## The ZONE

thanks for congratulating my weird ass :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 15 2007, 08:19 PM~9461561
> *:wave: congrats ur werid ass
> *


i hate you





































no i cant i love you  not


----------



## eric ramos

pics pics pics omar neds one


----------



## 817Lowrider

art do you still got that hook up for the custom spokes


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 15 2007, 08:22 PM~9461573
> *pics pics pics omar neds one
> *


from the mexia trike...its from out here


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 15 2007, 08:30 PM~9461619
> *art do you still got that hook up for the custom spokes
> *


From manny, its 3 dallars for each spoke chrome plated


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 15 2007, 08:22 PM~9461573
> *pics pics pics omar neds one
> *


Brown Love seat 150.....
Sissor lift 200...
Brown banna seat...60


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 15 2007, 07:30 PM~9461619
> *art do you still got that hook up for the custom spokes
> *


I told you to call him.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 15 2007, 07:34 PM~9461636
> *Brown Love seat 150.....
> Sissor lift 200...
> Brown banna seat...60
> *


 :uh: His bike isnt brown.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 15 2007, 08:34 PM~9461637
> *I told you to call him and have phone sex with him.
> *


You just sick now :| shouldnt you be making you know what


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 15 2007, 08:34 PM~9461640
> *:uh:  His bike isnt brown.
> *


No but my peice of shit is.........oh wait green :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 15 2007, 07:35 PM~9461642
> *You just sick now :| shouldnt you be making you know what
> *


You sound like you just shipped a Schwinn frame or something?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 15 2007, 08:32 PM~9461629
> *From manny, its 3 dallars for each spoke chrome plated
> *


Ill prolly do that


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 15 2007, 07:36 PM~9461650
> *No but my peice of shit is.........oh wait green :|
> *


verde?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 15 2007, 08:38 PM~9461661
> *verde?
> *


 :dunno: :|


----------



## Aztecbike

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=378396


----------



## Aztecbike

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=378396


----------



## Aztecbike

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=377369


----------



## Aztecbike

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=377369


----------



## Lil Spanks

your going angel


----------



## Aztecbike

is anyone going to any of these toy drives tomorrow???


----------



## Lil Spanks

Nahh. spending time with the wife.........and its the last show of the year...next week is christmas..


----------



## Aztecbike

I might go to the one of OLD MEMORIES


----------



## TearsofaClownII

The game is over.........................the end is near***********************


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Dec 15 2007, 10:43 PM~9462320
> *The game is over.........................the end is near***********************
> *


 :0 Damm that's fast


----------



## eric ramos

fuck i just sharted


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 15 2007, 11:04 PM~9462390
> *fuck i just sharted
> *


u *** :|


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

watsup every1
dam i havnt been on here for a while.. :biggrin: 
:wave:
sup 
ERIC,ART,JUAN AND EVERYONE ELSE :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Dec 15 2007, 11:48 PM~9462613
> *watsup every1
> dam i havnt been on here for a while.. :biggrin:
> :wave:
> sup
> ERIC,ART,JUAN AND EVERYONE ELSE :cheesy:
> *


You and bubba been locked up huh


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Dec 15 2007, 11:48 PM~9462613
> *watsup every1
> dam i havnt been on here for a while.. :biggrin:
> :wave:
> sup
> ERIC,ART,JUAN AND EVERYONE ELSE :cheesy:
> *


sup ***


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

abel	Nov 2005	19,015	131	2.44%
LuxuriouSMontreaL	Feb 2004	81,431	123	2.29%
juangotti	Jul 2006	10,694	84	1.56%
socios b.c. prez	Sep 2003	26,386	71	1.32%
PROPER DOS	Apr 2005	6,177	62	1.15%
LUXURIOU$LAC	Oct 2005	15,197	59	1.10%
Twotonz	Nov 2004	7,275	59	1.10%
eastside1989	Sep 2005	7,015	51	0.95%
CHILLY WILLY	Dec 2003	6,866	47	0.87%
TORONTO-JOE-LUX	Jan 2004	13,988	44	0.82%


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 16 2007, 12:03 AM~9462721
> *abel	Nov 2005	19,015	131	2.44%
> LuxuriouSMontreaL	Feb 2004	81,431	123	2.29%
> juangotti	Jul 2006	10,694	84	1.56%
> socios b.c. prez	Sep 2003	26,386	71	1.32%
> PROPER DOS	Apr 2005	6,177	62	1.15%
> LUXURIOU$LAC	Oct 2005	15,197	59	1.10%
> Twotonz	Nov 2004	7,275	59	1.10%
> eastside1989	Sep 2005	7,015	51	0.95%
> CHILLY WILLY	Dec 2003	6,866	47	0.87%
> TORONTO-JOE-LUX	Jan 2004	13,988	44	0.82%
> *


 :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 15 2007, 11:03 PM~9462721
> *abel	Nov 2005	19,015	131	2.44%
> LuxuriouSMontreaL	Feb 2004	81,431	123	2.29%
> juangotti	Jul 2006	10,694	84	1.56%
> socios b.c. prez	Sep 2003	26,386	71	1.32%
> PROPER DOS	Apr 2005	6,177	62	1.15%
> LUXURIOU$LAC	Oct 2005	15,197	59	1.10%
> Twotonz	Nov 2004	7,275	59	1.10%
> eastside1989	Sep 2005	7,015	51	0.95%
> CHILLY (***) WILLY	Dec 2003	6,866	47	0.87%
> TORONTO-JOE-LUX	Jan 2004	13,988	44	0.82%
> *


casper wants to talk to you about something.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 16 2007, 12:06 AM~9462748
> *casper wants to talk to you about something.
> *


 :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 16 2007, 12:03 AM~9462721
> *abel	Nov 2005	19,015	131	2.44%
> LuxuriouSMontreaL	Feb 2004	81,431	123	2.29%
> juangotti	Jul 2006	10,694	84	1.56%
> socios b.c. prez (B.F.F) Sep 2003	26,386	71	1.32%
> PROPER DOS	Apr 2005	6,177	62	1.15%
> LUXURIOU$LAC	Oct 2005	15,197	59	1.10%
> Twotonz	Nov 2004	7,275	59	1.10%
> eastside1989	Sep 2005	7,015	51	0.95%
> CHILLY WILLY	Dec 2003	6,866	47	0.87%
> TORONTO-JOE-LUX	Jan 2004	13,988	44	0.82%
> *


 :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 15 2007, 11:10 PM~9462776
> *:|
> *


Hey, are you still going to call your bike creamator or change the name? I have been meaning to ask you about that.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 16 2007, 12:11 AM~9462784
> *Hey, are you still going to call your bike creamator or change the name? I have been meaning to ask you about that.
> *


poop :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Everytime I see BFF I keep thinking it means but fuck friend or some nasty shit like that.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 16 2007, 12:13 AM~9462794
> *Everytime I see BFF I keep thinking it means but fuck friend or some nasty shit like that.
> *


 :| I bet you want me too


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 15 2007, 11:14 PM~9462803
> *:| I bet you want me too
> *


pass.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 16 2007, 12:15 AM~9462809
> *pass.
> *


and you want a massive heartattack huh :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:|


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

FUK U ART..LOL
AND WATSUP JUAN..


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 16 2007, 12:03 AM~9462721
> *CHILLY WILLY	Nov 2005	19,015	131	2.44%
> LuxuriouSMontreaL	Feb 2004	81,431	123	2.29%
> PROPER DOS	Apr 2005	6,177	62	1.15%
> LUXURIOU$LAC	Oct 2005	15,197	59	1.10%
> Twotonz	Nov 2004	7,275	59	1.10%
> eastside1989	Sep 2005	7,015	51	0.95%
> juangotti	Dec 2003	6,866	47	0.87%
> socios b.c. prezJan 2004	13,988	44	0.82%
> *


 :|


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 16 2007, 12:36 AM~9463101
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whos that?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 16 2007, 01:43 AM~9463122
> *whos that?
> *


your daddy :roflmao: :|


----------



## somerstyle

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Dec 15 2007, 11:48 PM~9462613
> *watsup every1
> dam i havnt been on here for a while.. :biggrin:
> :wave:
> sup
> ERIC,ART,JUAN AND EVERYONE ELSE :cheesy:
> *


LILHOBBZ POLISHES A BUNCH OF NOBS :biggrin: 
ESPECIALLY MINE :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 16 2007, 01:14 AM~9463192
> *my daddy casper  :|
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 16 2007, 02:16 AM~9463200
> *
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Dec 16 2007, 12:17 AM~9462822
> *FUK U ART..LOL
> AND WATSUP JUAN..
> *


chillen man


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 16 2007, 08:49 AM~9463587
> *chillen man
> *


 :|


----------



## 2lowsyn

hello all , checken in seeing whats up.


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck that smiley



3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, 2lowsyn
what up fucker. I knwo I know
I need to ship out. Im beeing lazy


----------



## 2lowsyn

not that im to see what up with you guys. i aint got a chance to get on to much anymore.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 16 2007, 11:27 AM~9464102
> *fuck that smiley
> 
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 16 2007, 11:28 AM~9464106
> *not that im to see what up with you guys. i aint got a chance to get on to much anymore.
> *


its cool. pm me your number again. we need to stay in touch. Hows the build up coming?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 16 2007, 10:27 AM~9464102
> *fuck that smiley
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: juangotti, 2lowsyn
> what up fucker. I knwo I know
> I need to ship out. Im beeing lazy
> *


Did you ship my frame?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 16 2007, 11:32 AM~9464125
> *Did you ship my frame?
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

Is boxed up? I know I know. Im a lzy sack of shit


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 16 2007, 10:33 AM~9464134
> *Is boxed up? I know I know. Im a lzy sack of shit
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 16 2007, 11:34 AM~9464141
> *:|
> *


The table have turned Alfaro. :scrutinize:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 16 2007, 10:33 AM~9464134
> *Is boxed up? I know I know. Im a lzy sack of shit
> *


 X2

damn you got not lazy you asleep


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 16 2007, 11:37 AM~9464155
> *X2
> 
> damn you got not lazy you asleep
> *


----------



## 2lowsyn

chill i aint readsy to put that stuff on anyways


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

Hows the build coming?


----------



## Lil Spanks

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CHILLY WILLY, juangotti, *eric ramos*


----------



## 2lowsyn

just wana make sur it all good .
sanding. and looking for parts like always.


----------



## The ZONE

sup fellas


----------



## Lil Spanks

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: CHILLY WILLY, *socios b.c. prez*, 2lowsyn, The ZONE,* eric ramos*
The 2 gayest persons i know :|


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 16 2007, 10:44 AM~9464199
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: CHILLY WILLY, socios b.c. prez, 2lowsyn, The ZONE, eric ramos
> The 2 gayest persons i know :|
> *


lol


----------



## eric ramos

damn u fukers wake up early


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 16 2007, 11:43 AM~9464189
> *just wana make sur it all good .
> sanding. and looking for parts like always.
> *


 Cant wait to see it done. theme? name?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 16 2007, 10:36 AM~9464151
> *The table have turned Alfaro. :scrutinize:
> *


If your mad about your frame or want to talk to me about your situation then just call me 916-346-0403. Talk to me about it and dont beat around the bush. If you didnt like it when you got it, you should have sent it back. 

I already have one of those frames here. I found it for free right after I pay paled you the $$$ but I would have felt like a dick for asking for my money back. If your going to send it then send it, if your not then just send my $$$ back or let me know what you want to do. :|


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 16 2007, 10:45 AM~9464208
> * Cant wait to see it done. theme? name?
> *


? my name oh rene 
i know what i wantto do to it for a full radicel but we all know it takes time to get ther. but for now im just guna make a 2wheel bike to get started. :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos

now thats real talk :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: CHILLY WILLY, The ZONE, 2lowsyn, *socios b.c. prez**does little richard in gay movies*
:|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 16 2007, 10:44 AM~9464199
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: CHILLY WILLY, socios b.c. prez, 2lowsyn, The ZONE, eric ramos
> The 2 gayest persons i know :|
> *


why did you take me off your myspace?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 16 2007, 10:48 AM~9464227
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: CHILLY WILLY, The ZONE, 2lowsyn, socios b.c. prezdoes little richard in gay movies
> :|
> *


isnt he dead?


----------



## 2lowsyn

oh and its a dragon theem 3wheel


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 16 2007, 11:46 AM~9464217
> *If your mad about your frame or want to talk to me about your situation then just call daddy me 916-346-0403.[/B] Talk to me about it and dont beat around the bush. If you didnt like it when you got it, you should have sent it back.
> 
> I already have one of those frames here. I found it for free right after I pay paled you the $$$ but I would have felt like a dick for asking for my money back. If your going to send it then send it, if your not then just send my $$$ back or let me know what you want to do.  :|
> *


*
:| right*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 16 2007, 11:46 AM~9464217
> *If your mad about your frame or want to talk to me about your situation then just call me 916-346-0403. Talk to me about it and dont beat around the bush. If you didnt like it when you got it, you should have sent it back.
> 
> I already have one of those frames here. I found it for free right after I pay paled you the $$$ but I would have felt like a dick for asking for my money back. If your going to send it then send it, if your not then just send my $$$ back or let me know what you want to do.  :|
> *


pm sent :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 16 2007, 10:50 AM~9464246
> *:| right
> *


Thats not what you said when you called me....


----------



## 2lowsyn

:0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 16 2007, 11:48 AM~9464229
> *why did you take me off your myspace?
> *


no i didnt.. you did...then add me hunny bun


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 16 2007, 11:50 AM~9464250
> *Thats not what you said when you called me....
> *


O.k rubber ducky :|


----------



## The ZONE

woha, hello... :scrutinize:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 16 2007, 10:51 AM~9464254
> *no i didnt.. you did...then add me hunny bun
> *


OO OOO add me too if you dont have me you know you want me


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 16 2007, 11:51 AM~9464261
> *woha, hello... :scrutinize:
> *


Yeah, now thats real talk


----------



## 2lowsyn

what hapens when keeping it real goes wrong


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 16 2007, 11:47 AM~9464223
> *? my name oh rene
> i know what i wantto do to it for a full radicel but we all know it takes time to get ther. but for now im just guna make a 2wheel bike to get started. :thumbsup:
> *


fucker not your name the bikes name


----------



## Lil Spanks

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members:* TearsofaClownII*, CHILLY WILLY, juangotti, 2lowsyn, eric ramos
:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 16 2007, 11:53 AM~9464280
> *what hapens when keeping it real goes wrong
> *


ahahahahahaha


----------



## 2lowsyn

LMAO

dont know .the theem is dragon cuse both my boys are born in the year of the dragon. but i got one fucking bad ass idea for the forlks ill post pics of drawings when i can, ima get off andd go home in a bit.


----------



## The ZONE

you know what, we should make a movie, call it the last n***a on earth, starring tom hanks, how about that


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 16 2007, 11:53 AM~9464280
> *what hapens when keeping it real goes wrong
> *


yea end up like juan :| wu tang


----------



## Lil Spanks

Or the mexican starring brad pitt


----------



## 2lowsyn

:wow:


----------



## Lil Spanks

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: CHILLY WILLY, *JUSTDEEZ*, The ZONE, 2lowsyn
make me a puppy now :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 16 2007, 10:57 AM~9464308
> *Or the mexican starring brad pitt
> *


yha hed being plaing me :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

The last Big boy restruant starring Jaun''Pork Khop''Gotti


----------



## 2lowsyn

you scared everone off willy


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 16 2007, 12:03 PM~9464332
> *you scared everone off willy
> *


YEA CUZ THEY SAW HOW BIG MY WILLY IS :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 16 2007, 11:59 AM~9464318
> *The last Big boy restruant starring Jaun''Pork Khop''Gotti
> *


***


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 16 2007, 12:06 PM~9464353
> ****
> *


STFU :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 16 2007, 12:08 PM~9464367
> *STFU :|
> *


lamo


----------



## The ZONE

man i love this club, no joke


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 16 2007, 11:04 AM~9464342
> *YEA CUZ THEY SAW HOW BIG MY WILLY IS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 16 2007, 11:09 AM~9464377
> *man i love this club, no joke
> *


and it love you


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 16 2007, 12:09 PM~9464377
> *man i love this club, no joke
> *


Dont fuck around and get kicked out like me


----------



## The ZONE

oh shit you got kicked out, just noticed in your club section over there
<<<


----------



## eric ramos

that niga is bluffing yo


----------



## The ZONE

i figured so i just didnt wanna say anything


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 16 2007, 05:27 PM~9466139
> *that niga is bluffing yo
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 16 2007, 06:27 PM~9466139
> *that niga is bluffing yo
> *


your the reason I got kicked out :angry:


----------



## 2lowsyn

LOOK AT WHAT IM WORKING AT THE MOMENT
6 4 IMPALA CUT UP BY ME.. THANK YOU


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 16 2007, 08:18 PM~9466337
> *LOOK AT WHAT IM WORKING AT THE MOMENT
> 6 4 IMPALA CUT UP BY ME.. THANK YOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :dunno: updates on the bike..frame?


----------



## 2lowsyn

I KNOW I KNOW .....
im working on it. iv only got it sanded down and thats it so far. :yessad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 16 2007, 12:15 PM~9464407
> *look im on the scale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

agreed


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 16 2007, 06:32 PM~9466409
> *:|
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 16 2007, 10:57 PM~9467244
> *Im in love with him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :|


----------



## tequila sunrise

i went to a show yesterday in ontario. took my bike and i got a hold of my brother's bike that he sold 9 years ago. it was covered in a thick layer of dust. it took me a little over than 2 hrs to clean...ON A BIKE :uh: . the effort was worth it. it looked like the way we left it. chrome gleaming, flake standing out...shit it looked good. i got pics but i don't know when i'll be able to post. i'll be bringing it out to shows in 2008 for the guy who bought it from my brother. so if u want to see it, COME TO THE SHOWS


----------



## tequila sunrise

and what happened to you art? i didn't want to be the only bike at the show. it was fuckin packed! for sure im gonna be showing the 2 bikes. they fit on the bike rack...scary to think about, but with a thick blanket it works!


----------



## 817Lowrider

DAYMN


----------



## tequila sunrise

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup dog. you never got me those pics???


----------



## tequila sunrise

yeah, i know. i only have access to the fuckin internet at work. it won't let me do all kinds of shit. load&send pics, go on myspace, porn sites, i have a shitload of pics i need to post...


----------



## 817Lowrider

myspace link???


----------



## tequila sunrise

look me up by my name, mike acosta, or my email: [email protected] u other people are welcome to send me pics of some bitches!!! no gay porn or fat chick pictures please...that's on my other email address :biggrin: just kidding


----------



## 817Lowrider

got ya


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## 817Lowrider

sup playa


----------



## The ZONE

whats going on today fellas


----------



## TearsofaClownII

SUPRISES WILL COME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Dec 17 2007, 08:18 PM~9472527
> *SUPRISES WILL COME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Lil Spanks

THEE ARTISTICS B.C. 
DADE CITY,FL
NAPLES,FL (NEW CHAPTER)????????
When was i informed of this???
:scrutinize:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 17 2007, 11:56 AM~9469643
> *and what happened to you art? i didn't want to be the only bike at the show. it  was fuckin packed! for sure im gonna be showing the 2 bikes. they fit on the bike rack...scary to think about, but with a thick blanket it works!
> *


Your bro's bike :wow:  Damm i missed it  oh well i was spending loving time with my lady......next year it'll be big


----------



## Lil Spanks

*As a reminder.............All bike club members bike should be done with thier bikes as of next month ready to show at the 1st big or local show in your city to rep our 30th...Pic's will be mandatory to show you doing your thing.....And that goes for all chapters.........If not showin at all throught the whole year before jan, 09....you will be fined or kicked out becuase i gave you a whole year to get ready...........p.s I will find out about our bankquit in feb................ so bare with me...k....*


*Almost all the chap's. will be coming to cali to party there ass off........hell yeaaaa* :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

damn damn damn damn fuck ur hand art u kno thats the only action u get


----------



## speedy187

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Hell yes. Rene will be done. possibly have a couple more members over here. :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 17 2007, 09:33 PM~9473120
> *damn damn damn damn  fuck ur hand art u kno thats the only action u get
> *


i jack off to you lover.....................and jaun too


----------



## Lil Spanks

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: CHILLY WILLY, juangotti, *mortalkombat2*, eric ramos
:0 It's the king


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 17 2007, 09:34 PM~9473132
> *i jack off to you lover.....................and jaun too
> *


hoee tooee


----------



## eric ramos

febuary? niga i thought it was goig to be in june or somting fuck


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 17 2007, 09:36 PM~9473146
> *febuary? niga i thought it was goig to be in june or somting fuck
> *


dumb ass... about almost at the end of the year :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: CHILLY WILLY, juangotti, speedy187, eric ramos, LOWRIDING 805 JR, *mortalkombat2*
:0 bow to the king


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 17 2007, 09:34 PM~9473129
> *Hell yes. Rene will be done. possibly have a couple more members over here. :0 :0 :0
> *


I hope so :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 17 2007, 09:32 PM~9473113
> *As a reminder.............All bike club members bike should be done with thier bikes as of next month ready to show at the 1st big or local show in your city to rep our 30th...Pic's will be mandatory to show you doing your thing.....And that goes for all chapters.........If not showin at all throught the whole year before jan, 09....you will be fined or kicked out becuase i gave you a whole year to get ready...........p.s I will find out about our bankquit in feb................ so bare with me...k....
> Almost all the chap's. will be coming to cali to party there ass off........hell yeaaaa :biggrin:
> *


 :| so all the mebers can see it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 17 2007, 09:39 PM~9473169
> *I hope so :|
> *


 hno:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 17 2007, 08:38 PM~9473162
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: CHILLY WILLY, juangotti, speedy187, eric ramos, LOWRIDING 805 JR, mortalkombat2
> :0 bow to the king
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Dec 17 2007, 08:57 PM~9473343
> *:biggrin:
> *


MORTALKOMBAT!!!!!!!!! lol felt like saying that...what up mk anyword on the ur girl being preg?


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

hey what ride is yours chilly willy


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 17 2007, 10:32 PM~9473113
> *As a reminder.............All bike club members bike should be done with thier bikes as of next month ready to show at the 1st big or local show in your city to rep our 30th...Pic's will be mandatory to show you doing your thing.....And that goes for all chapters.........If not showin at all throught the whole year before jan, 09....you will be fined or kicked out becuase i gave you a whole year to get ready...........p.s I will find out about our bankquit in feb................ so bare with me...k....
> Almost all the chap's. will be coming to cali to party there ass off........hell yeaaaa :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


:biggrin: coming through with a VENGENCE


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 17 2007, 08:32 PM~9473113
> *As a reminder.............All bike club members bike should be done with thier bikes as of next month ready to show at the 1st big or local show in your city to rep our 30th...Pic's will be mandatory to show you doing your thing.....And that goes for all chapters.........If not showin at all throught the whole year before jan, 09....you will be fined or kicked out becuase i gave you a whole year to get ready...........p.s I will find out about our bankquit in feb................ so bare with me...k....
> Almost all the chap's. will be coming to cali to party there ass off........hell yeaaaa :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn fuck bosses


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 18 2007, 04:32 PM~9478110
> *damn fuck bosses
> *


you got wrote up


----------



## 817Lowrider

no. my anniversary came up and I asked the fool about my review. The fucker shrugged me off. So I ask HR about my review via Email. . The bitch copies that fool in the email telling him to give me my review asap. So the fucker thinks I went over his head and is acting all like a bitch. fucking A-rab


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 18 2007, 04:39 PM~9478155
> *no. my anniversary came up and I asked the fool about my review. The fucker shrugged me off. So I ask HR about my review via Email. . The bitch copies that fool in the email telling him to give me my review asap. So the fucker thinks I went over his head and is acting all like a bitch. fucking A-rab
> *


tell em to doit or you will tell ALLAH next


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 6 2006, 06:42 AM~5187667
> *THAT TO  MUCH FOR A BURN
> WHY HATING ON TONY O?  :burn:
> HES ONLY GOT THAT BIKE OF THE YEAR SHTI LET HIM ENJOY IT MAN
> *


Who's hating on me? :dunno:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 18 2007, 04:41 PM~9478167
> *Who's hating on me? :dunno:
> *


 :cheesy: april 6 2006...hmmmmmmm could have been...........


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 19 2007, 12:44 AM~9478187
> *:cheesy:  april 6 2006...hmmmmmmm could have been...........
> *


Long ass time ago


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 18 2007, 03:41 PM~9478163
> *tell em to doit or you will tell ALLAH next
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TearsofaClownII

A NEW BIKE IS BORN AND A NEW ERA BEGINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2008 

COPYRIGHT OF THEE ARTISTICS B.C. (FLORIDA)


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 17 2007, 10:34 PM~9473743
> *hey what ride is yours chilly willy
> *


The Cremator..........Now Ultra Voliet....08


----------



## 817Lowrider

meh


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 18 2007, 05:45 PM~9478985
> *meh
> *


 :|


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

post a pic of your cremator and other stuff you did


----------



## Lil Spanks

Too many pics...you have to look threw our whole topic


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 18 2007, 05:45 PM~9478985
> *meh
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 18 2007, 04:48 PM~9479016
> *post a pic of your cremator and other stuff you did
> *


Look at the first page.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 18 2007, 04:45 PM~9478983
> *The Cremator..........Now Ultra Gay Voliet....08
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 18 2007, 07:09 PM~9479548
> *:uh:
> *


the link in my sig is dedicated to people like you. (chapelle)


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 18 2007, 05:19 PM~9479223
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

i rememder the old owner of this bike :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 18 2007, 08:17 PM~9480040
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i rememder the old owner of this bike :biggrin:
> *


RIP


----------



## eric ramos

fuck ya nigas


----------



## eric ramos

watcha oso in that vhs of supershow 2000 was bored so we watched it in omars pad ha


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 18 2007, 10:27 PM~9481025
> *fuck ya nigas
> *


fuck you.......you dirty rotin mutha fuckassss


----------



## Lil Spanks

I found pic's of sunday were mike went.......

mike's (used to be) his bro's bike  







:tears: :tears: 

And mike's bike...damm i missed out big time


----------



## The ZONE

heres some decent pics of my bikes
the lowlow:








WalMart schwinn and western flyer buzz bike III








The Daily Dyno MotoGlide 4








and an old picture of my bike during the summer with the air kit and the highback








sorry about the size


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 19 2007, 08:30 AM~9483346
> *I found pic's of sunday were mike went.......
> 
> mike's (used to be) his bro's bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tears:  :tears:
> 
> And mike's bike...damm i missed out big time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  damn mikes bros is clean as fuck
and zone that sissy bar kills that bike for some reason


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 19 2007, 11:07 AM~9484192
> * damn mikes bros is clean as fuck
> and zone that sissy bar kills  that bike for some reason
> *


no school today?


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 19 2007, 02:07 PM~9484192
> * damn mikes bros is clean as fuck
> and zone that sissy bar kills  that bike for some reason
> *


what the highback, thats why i took it off, that was on the bike until july when i got the low one


----------



## eric ramos

YO HOWS NEAL I HAVENT TALKED WITH HIM IN THE LONGEST SHIT I NEED TO GET SOME CASH SO HE CAN DO ME SOME DTWISTED SHIT


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 19 2007, 02:12 PM~9484226
> *YO HOWS NEAL I HAVENT TALKED WITH HIM IN THE LONGEST SHIT I NEED TO GET SOME CASH SO HE CAN DO ME SOME DTWISTED SHIT
> *


been trying to call him all morning, im going over there tommorrow i need to try to use his welder and order some steel for the next big thing, ill send him your regards man


----------



## eric ramos

SHIT TELL HIM I NEED TO SEND HIM THEM TEMPLATES FOR THE FACED SHTI HAVNT HAD TIME TO SEND THEM THO


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 19 2007, 02:17 PM~9484264
> *SHIT TELL HIM I NEED TO SEND HIM THEM TEMPLATES FOR THE FACED SHTI HAVNT HAD TIME TO SEND THEM THO
> *


ill write that down and ill let him know


----------



## eric ramos

WENS SCRAPE BY LAKE ? NEXT YEAR WE MIGHT GO


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 19 2007, 02:19 PM~9484284
> * WENS SCRAPE BY LAKE ? NEXT YEAR WE MIGHT GO
> *


im not sure, ill ask neal he will know, i have no idea when it is


----------



## The ZONE

eric, just got off the phone with neal, scrape is in late august, like the second to last week of august or something, and he'll be waiting on those designs for the face parts, once he gets them he'll get the parts to you as quick as he can


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 19 2007, 11:56 AM~9484479
> *eric, just got off the phone with neal, scrape is in late august, like the second to last week of august or something, and he'll be waiting on those designs for the face parts, once he gets them he'll get the parts to you as quick as he can
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## The ZONE

by the way, anyone else need anything from bonecollectors, any important messages, ill make a list


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 19 2007, 10:07 AM~9484192
> * damn mikes bros is clean as fuck
> and zone that sissy bar kills  that bike for some reason
> *


thanks eric, when we got the bike back it was covered in thick dust. when my bro (louis) seen it, he didn't care for it. when i spent the time to clean it up, he said "fuck, i shouldn't have sold it". everybody liked the bike. SO WATCH OUT FOR IT IN 2008 MA FACKERS!!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

:dunno: where the fuck is everybody :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I was putting my nieces bike togother


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 19 2007, 11:11 PM~9488288
> *I was putting my nieces bike togother
> *


juan im going to neal's tommorrow, you want me to ask about the handlebars


----------



## GrimReaper

sup bitches 
im hear workin on my


----------



## GrimReaper

sup bitches 
im hear workin on my truck


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 19 2007, 09:15 PM~9488319
> *juan im going to neal's tommorrow, you want me to ask about the handlebars
> *


jst tell him to call me after 2 yalls time


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 19 2007, 12:09 PM~9484207
> *no school today daddy?
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

work sucks


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 19 2007, 11:29 PM~9488435
> *jst tell him to call me after 2 yalls time
> *


no problem :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 19 2007, 12:59 PM~9484493
> *by the way, anyone else need anything from bonecollectors, any important messages, ill make a list
> *


*yea to find out about topos parts from oxnard...a.s.a.p....they need them for the new years pinic over....*


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 19 2007, 11:32 PM~9488471
> *yea to find out about topos parts from oxnard...a.s.a.p....they need them for the new years pinic over....
> *


got it :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 19 2007, 09:36 PM~9488493
> *got it :thumbsup:
> *


*A.S.A.P*.....right away


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 19 2007, 11:38 PM~9488514
> *A.S.A.P.....right away
> *


ill be there tommorrow, i wrote it down on a piece of paper, so ill make certain i tell him that


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 19 2007, 11:57 AM~9484128
> *heres some decent pics of my bikes
> the lowlow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry about the size
> *


looks comfortable to ride.


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 19 2007, 11:42 PM~9488545
> *looks comfortable to ride.
> *


hell yeah, i got one of those big banana seats, and i put a little extra padding under that tweed, the pedals are a good distance from you, and the bars are nice and streched out


----------



## 817Lowrider

I need to build me a beach cruiser to role.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 19 2007, 09:39 PM~9488531
> *ill be there tommorrow, i wrote it down on a piece of paper, so ill make certain i tell him that
> *


and some d twist cups for me and some 16 inch fans...asap. for news years


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 19 2007, 11:45 PM~9488584
> *I need to build me a beach cruiser to role.
> *


im a big 26 inch fan


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 19 2007, 11:46 PM~9488598
> *and some cups for me
> *


just a regular set of chrome cups, or some d twist ones or something


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 19 2007, 09:46 PM~9488598
> *and some cups for me and some 16 inch fans...asap. for news years
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 19 2007, 09:46 PM~9488599
> *im a big 26 inch fan
> *


I had a 52 schwinn that I got off ebay but I gave it to my bro. Ima get another Schwinn of course :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 19 2007, 09:46 PM~9488598
> *and some d twist cups for me and some 16 inch fans...asap. for news years
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 19 2007, 11:46 PM~9488598
> *and some d twist cups for me and some 16 inch fans...asap. for news years
> *


sure ok, regular cups and 16 inch fans for new years, cool ill tell him


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 19 2007, 09:49 PM~9488641
> *sure ok, regular cups and 16 inch fans for new years, cool ill tell him
> *


d twist cups........and tell him before new years and tell him i owe him one big time


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 19 2007, 11:51 PM~9488651
> *d twist cups........and tell him before new years and tell him i owe him one big time
> *


d twist ok, big one owed, i have it all written down man were good :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

stfu art. sound like a ***. :biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 19 2007, 11:49 PM~9488633
> *I had a 52 schwinn that I got off ebay but I gave it to my bro. Ima get another Schwinn of course :biggrin:
> *


sure, the frame i have there was my uncles when he was a kid, and then we threw it in the shed out back. i took it out one year, i was originally going to do a chopper, then it became a lowrider about 3 years ago, and i did the bondo on it last winter


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 19 2007, 09:53 PM~9488665
> *stfu art. i sound like a ***. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 17 2007, 09:32 PM~9473113
> *As a reminder.............All bike club members bike should be done with thier bikes as of next month ready to show at the 1st big or local show in your city to rep our 30th...Pic's will be mandatory to show you doing your thing.....And that goes for all chapters.........If not showin at all throught the whole year before jan, 09....you will be fined or kicked out becuase i gave you a whole year to get ready...........p.s I will find out about our bankquit in feb................ so bare with me...k....
> Almost all the chap's. will be coming to cali to party there ass off........hell yeaaaa :biggrin:
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

hoe toe


----------



## Lil Spanks

The new years pinic comeing up cali guys....whos going??? so far its casper, topo, jr, me and angel...anybody else....??...yes i will be taking pic's


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 19 2007, 09:55 PM~9488689
> *hoe toe
> *


Go eat some chicken :|


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

Whats up with ur ride


----------



## eric ramos

howdy hoes


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

sup. :wave:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 19 2007, 09:36 PM~9489049
> *Whats up with ur ride
> *


idk
need to get a bike goin just havent had tyme to get anything going


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 19 2007, 07:57 PM~9488711
> *The new years pinic comeing up cali guys....whos going??? so far its casper, topo, jr, me and angel...anybody else....??...yes i will be taking pic's
> *


the majestics picnic? if it is, IM GOING!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

:wave:


----------



## tequila sunrise

if its the picnic that the majestics is doing new years day, IM GOING!! im gonna bring my brother's old bike down, hopefully with display. gotta make room for the stroller, diaper bag, car seat, my lady, the chairs...fuck i need a crew cab truck!!!


----------



## The ZONE

just got back from neal's, talked to him for everyone so he'll get back to you on your stuff, worked on my new frame, so big shit poppin for 08


----------



## 817Lowrider

a show may be hosted in Fort Worth. finaly. But if so I want all the TX members to show. all 2 of yall. LOL


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 20 2007, 10:28 AM~9492618
> *if its the picnic that the majestics is doing new years day, IM GOING!! im gonna bring my brother's old bike down, hopefully with display. gotta make room for the stroller, diaper bag, car seat, my lady, the chairs...fuck i need a crew cab truck!!!
> *


anyone know if it is?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 20 2007, 12:14 PM~9492527
> *the majestics picnic? if it is, IM GOING!!!
> *


on the 1st. ill let you know more info...on what time to meet


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 20 2007, 06:03 PM~9494379
> *a show may be hosted in Fort Worth.  finaly. But if so I want all the TX members to show. all 2 of yall. LOL
> *


TOO FAR CANT MAKE IT :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

hoe toe


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 20 2007, 10:09 PM~9496669
> *hoe toe
> *


CAMEL TOE... :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 20 2007, 09:15 PM~9496720
> *CAMEL TOE... :cheesy:
> *


eric? :dunno:


----------



## eric ramos

yes u kno it hoes


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## TearsofaClownII

art u got my pm


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Dec 20 2007, 10:56 PM~9497765
> *art u got my pm
> *


pm sent back


----------



## TearsofaClownII

never got it :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Dec 20 2007, 11:00 PM~9497804
> *never got it  :uh:
> *


That the new shirts are coming so ill pm you when there here


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 20 2007, 10:19 PM~9497962
> *:|
> *


X2


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Dec 20 2007, 11:36 PM~9498145
> *:wave:
> *


sup fool


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 21 2007, 09:46 AM~9500781
> *sup fool
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Been wanting to ask you something. pm sent.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 21 2007, 09:58 AM~9500870
> *Been wanting to ask you something. pm sent.
> *


 :biggrin:  :0 :cheesy: 
thanks


----------



## eric ramos

xmas vacations bitchessssssssssssssss


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Dec 21 2007, 11:24 AM~9501017
> *:biggrin:    :0  :cheesy:
> thanks
> *


*Artistics.*

"Band or Brothers"


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 21 2007, 12:44 PM~9502010
> *xmas vacations bitchessssssssssssssss
> *


mine started last week hoebag


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 21 2007, 12:46 PM~9502023
> *Artistics.
> 
> "Band or Brothers"
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

putillos im a work at mikyds


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 21 2007, 12:44 PM~9502010
> *xmas vacations bitchessssssssssssssss
> *


  How long?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 21 2007, 01:48 PM~9502039
> *putillos im a work at mikyds
> *


where you work


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Dec 21 2007, 12:49 PM~9502045-->
> 
> 
> 
> How long?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2weeks
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Dec 21 2007, 12:50 PM~9502054
> *where you work
> *


mcdonadls yo i go saturday for my oriantaion shit


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 21 2007, 12:54 PM~9502089
> *2weeks
> mcdonadls yo i go saturday for my oriantaion shit
> *


----------



## eric ramos

yea all for the bike homs 40hour week :happysad:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 21 2007, 12:01 AM~9497811
> *That the new shirts are coming so ill pm you when there here
> *


WHEN WILL YOU BE TAKING SIZES??????????


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 21 2007, 02:02 PM~9502132
> *WHEN WILL YOU BE TAKING SIZES??????????
> *


x2 wtf artie


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 21 2007, 02:16 PM~9502220
> *x2 wtf artie
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

I need a 4x Im fluffy.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 21 2007, 03:36 PM~9502725
> *I need a 4x Im fluffy.
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 21 2007, 03:40 PM~9502767
> *:|
> *


hoe toe


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 21 2007, 02:45 PM~9502821
> *:|
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 21 2007, 03:47 PM~9502846
> *i love puppys
> *


 :|


----------



## eric ramos

ahahahahahahhhhaha werid fuks


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 21 2007, 02:48 PM~9502859
> *Watch me pull a rabbit out of my hat...
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 21 2007, 03:55 PM~9502915
> *Wacth me pull it out of my virgina
> *


 :|


----------



## eric ramos

hahahhhahahaha


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 21 2007, 03:58 PM~9502950
> *Art, pull one out of my frigina
> *


 :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

pm sent.


----------



## eric ramos

meh


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 21 2007, 04:06 PM~9503015
> *meh
> *


 :|


----------



## eric ramos

mehx4


----------



## LocoSoCal

This was my first year going to Car Shows , the last four months have been really fun , I went to about 12 Shows, I met alot of very cool gente , I had alot of fun talking with alot of different people , I saw alot of very nice cars and bikes !!! it's a good feeling to know that us raza can show pride in our culture !! So with all that said , I would like to take the time to wish everyboy that I have met and talked to at the shows , to you and you'r family's and friends, a Merry Christmas and a Happy and Safe New Years. A special shout out to all members of , Reflections C.C,Solitos C.C.,The Counts C.C.,Unidos C.C.,Epics C.C.,Gangs To Grace C.C.,Old Memories S.G.V. C.C.,Old Memories East Side C.C.,Old Memories 
So LA C.C.,Chicano Style C.C.,Good Times C.C.,Cali Style C.C., and Romans B.C.,Reflections B.C.,Thee Artistics B.C.,Legions B.C,Viejitos B.C. and DJ Mike the "Cholo DJ",Smiley,Swa562 ..... if I forgot anybody , my bad !!

Be Safe and all Stay in Peace !!

Sergio


----------



## LocoSoCal




----------



## eric ramos

sup Sergio going to PHx?


----------



## LocoSoCal

I'm going to try


----------



## LocoSoCal

I'm asking my wife to get me a turn table for christmas :biggrin: so I can get my display going for next year


----------



## GrimReaper

sup putas


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 21 2007, 04:44 PM~9503340
> *I'm asking my wife to get me a turn table for christmas  :biggrin:  so I can get  my display going for next year
> *


Shit thats what I need for christmas. :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

What ups foos?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 21 2007, 04:58 PM~9503453
> *What ups foos?
> *


sup trey.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 21 2007, 03:59 PM~9503458
> *sup trey.
> *


nuttin much homie...finally put the 63 in the garage yesterday no more snow is gonna touch it now...cleaned it up too got it lookin nice need to vacume the interior...whats up with the cutty?


----------



## 817Lowrider

just got some 13's for it. all chrome wrapped in some 155/80/13's
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=379718


----------



## eric ramos

i need display and extra shit for phx cus damn i gots to work my asssssssss for mybike and my cans haha


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 21 2007, 04:16 PM~9503588
> *just got some 13's for it. all chrome wrapped in some 155/80/13's
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=379718
> *


buy them off u for $free.99


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 22 2007, 08:02 AM~9507670
> *:|
> *


x2


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 22 2007, 10:20 AM~9507912
> *x69
> *


 :scrutinize: :|


----------



## tequila sunrise

what's up guys! im finally getting internet at home, so i can post up some pics!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 22 2007, 11:33 AM~9508204
> *what's up guys! im finally getting internet at home, so i can post up some pics!!!
> *


yeaaaaaaa


----------



## Lil Spanks

What time you rollin to l.b for the new years pic nic


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 22 2007, 09:37 AM~9508233
> *What time you rollin to l.b for the new years pic nic
> *


early, i know that. im thinking of getting there at 6ish, but im not sure, i need a truck and some interior room for the lady and baby. i don't trust the bikes being on the bike rack all the way to long beach


----------



## Lil Spanks

well i save you a spot than or do you want me to take a bike for you


----------



## tequila sunrise

u can take my bike. the owner of louis' bike is real protective of it and wants me to take it out. so i'll take "spill the wine" and if u can take "tequila sunrise" (ALCOHOLIC BIKES) that would take some weight off the bike rack.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 22 2007, 11:59 AM~9508342
> *u can take my bike. the owner of louis' bike is real protective of it and wants me to take it out. so i'll take "spill the wine" and if u can take "tequila sunrise" (ALCOHOLIC BIKES)  that would take some weight off the bike rack.
> *


just let me know when to pick it up and ill be there


----------



## tequila sunrise

if worse comes to worse i'll hit you up. im gonna see if my brother will let me use his truck, its a crew cab. not sure, since it's a company truck...or i can use one of my work trucks and cover the company sticker...hmm


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 21 2007, 04:12 PM~9503547
> *nuttin much homie...finally put the 63 in the garage yesterday no more snow is gonna touch it now...cleaned it up too got it lookin nice need to vacume the interior...whats up with the cutty?
> *


latest pic of the trey...it's fucken cold in the garage cant do shit too it. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

FUCK SATURDAY WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 22 2007, 02:02 PM~9509243
> *latest pic of the trey...it's fucken cold in the garage cant do shit too it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn thats a nice ride


----------



## eric ramos

fuck yea i gots my uniform n shti nigas i start on fuken wensday niga hahahaha mcdonalds ha


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Dec 22 2007, 06:21 PM~9510364
> *damn thats a nice ride
> *


thanks homie...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Dec 22 2007, 06:21 PM~9510364
> *damn thats a nice ride
> *


fucken double post


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 22 2007, 06:57 PM~9510567
> *fuck yea i gots my uniform n shti nigas i start on fuken wensday niga hahahaha mcdonalds ha
> *


hey foo blow up that pic in ur avi so i can see it...that girl looks pretty fine in that pic...


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:wave:


----------



## TearsofaClownII

wHATS UP FAM 2008 IS COMING UP SOON AND WE WILL BE SHOWING STRONG HERE IN FLORIDA SO WE WILL KEEP YOULL UPDATED


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Dec 22 2007, 07:56 PM~9510950
> *:wave:
> *


what up ferny...what u been up to?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Dec 22 2007, 07:56 PM~9510950
> *:wave:
> *


what up ferny...what u been up to?


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Dec 23 2007, 10:02 AM~9513528
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 17 2007, 09:32 PM~9473113
> *As a reminder.............All bike club members bike should be done with thier bikes as of next month ready to show at the 1st big or local show in your city to rep our 30th...Pic's will be mandatory to show you doing your thing.....And that goes for all chapters.........If not showin at all throught the whole year before jan, 09....you will be fined or kicked out becuase i gave you a whole year to get ready...........p.s I will find out about our bankquit in feb................ so bare with me...k....
> Almost all the chap's. will be coming to cali to party there ass off........hell yeaaaa :biggrin:
> *


 :|


----------



## lowriderwiz

hey have a great x-mas everyone


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 23 2007, 02:05 PM~9515169
> *:|
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

UHHH OHHH


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 23 2007, 05:38 PM~9516098
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :| Rright


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 23 2007, 05:13 PM~9516278
> *:| Rright
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 23 2007, 06:14 PM~9516281
> *This is my man..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 23 2007, 06:47 PM~9516461
> *I do this on my weekendsd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 23 2007, 06:47 PM~9516461
> *Hey guys, remember when i use to be a stripper and the bar were all the gay guys were.. :biggrin: Man those were good times
> *


 :yessad: :werd:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Dec 22 2007, 09:14 PM~9511044
> *wHATS UP FAM 2008 IS COMING UP SOON AND WE WILL BE SHOWING STRONG HERE IN FLORIDA SO WE WILL KEEP YOULL UPDATED
> *


 :yes:


----------



## GrimReaper

raul i seen one of ur club bikes on mtv3 and some liegon bikes and i think one of our club bikes


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Dec 23 2007, 07:22 PM~9516656
> *raul is gay
> *


 :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Dec 23 2007, 06:22 PM~9516656
> *raul i seen one of ur club bikes on mtv3 and some liegon bikes and i think one of our club bikes
> *


what color was it?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 23 2007, 06:27 PM~9516683
> *:|
> *


Let me kno if that stuff is going to be here by the first so I can start on some one elses stuff.


----------



## GrimReaper

this is the clown one


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Dec 23 2007, 06:33 PM~9516717
> *this is the clown one
> *


My homie already knows about that. He said he seen it on there a while back.


----------



## Lil Spanks

Right


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Dec 23 2007, 07:33 PM~9516717
> *I'm the clown one
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

Thee Artistics Internet Club.
Taking over 1 forum at a time.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 23 2007, 09:35 PM~9517549
> *Me and my Homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

transformed


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## eric ramos

booooooooooooring


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

*MIKE IS SO*.......


----------



## tequila sunrise

:wave:


----------



## tequila sunrise

i cant see any pictures posted up, damn work doesn't invest in good internet...how am i supposed to work if i can't look up porn and see posted pictures...fuckers


----------



## Lil Spanks

Ha ha cant see :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 24 2007, 10:01 AM~9520202
> *i cant see any pictures posted up, damn work doesn't invest in good  internet...how am i supposed to work if i can't look up porn and see posted pictures...fuckers
> *


your at work...


----------



## tequila sunrise

TODAY IS MY 27TH BIRTHDAY...i feel ALOT older. i just found out i have diabetes on friday and can't see the doc untill friday. i have hypothyroidism (since birth), restless leg syndrome, high cholesterol, acid reflux, just had my gallbladder and hernia surgery a few months ago, and my first born child. damn, i wonder how my health will be when my daughter is grown up.


----------



## 86' Chevy

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 24 2007, 08:02 AM~9520208
> *Ha ha cant see :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IM BLIND!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 24 2007, 08:02 AM~9520212
> *your at work...
> *


YEP, fuckin boss said we need to come in for holiday pay, i said "it's my birthday you fuckin piece of shit, so i'm taking it off, so suck my dick!!" well, not in those exact words. but yeah, im here, :angry:  :uh:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

YEA I GO TO WORK TODAY TO


----------



## tequila sunrise

aint that some shit. i got me my birthday present from my lady last night, DAMN!! that's all i gotta say. gave me the full treatment :0 and many other activities for about an hour and half. i slept damn good too :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 24 2007, 12:45 PM~9521673
> *aint that some shit. i got me my birthday present from my lady last night, DAMN!! that's all i gotta say. gave me the full treatment  :0  and many other activities for about an hour and half. i slept damn good too :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


hahahahahah nice cant wait for my bday lol

happy bday homie
atleast we get holiday pay fuk it


----------



## show-bound




----------



## eric ramos

i love u ALL FUKERS MERRY XMAS


----------



## speedy187

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO THEE ARTISTICS


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 24 2007, 02:23 PM~9522324
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THAT IS FUKE BAD AS FUCK


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Dec 24 2007, 07:37 PM~9523837
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS TO THEE ARTISTICS
> *


when you ready


----------



## speedy187

soon :biggrin: very soon :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

SUPER:COOL:


----------



## lowriderwiz

pretty cool looking
have a great x-mas guys


----------



## TearsofaClownII

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL FROM FLORIDA CHAPTER OF THEE ARTISTICS BE SAFE AND DONT DRINK AND DRIVE............. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

*Happy Birthday MIKE*

And Merry X-mas to all my Members


----------



## Aztecbike

MERRY XMAS TO ALL THEE ARTISTICS MEMBERS N A HAPPY NEW YEARS


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 24 2007, 02:23 PM~9522324
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: 
happy holidays :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

MERRY X-MAS EVERY ONE


----------



## 817Lowrider

Merry Christmas guys. have a good one


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Dec 24 2007, 11:40 PM~9525769
> *MERRY X-MAS EVERY ONE
> *


X2

update no pics the bodo frame is ready for paint.
with the holadays ere i realy havent had any time or money to put in to the bike.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 25 2007, 11:11 AM~9527146
> *X2
> 
> update no pics the bodo frame is ready for paint.
> with the holadays ere i realy havent had any time or money to put in to the bike.
> *


I know the felling bro.


----------



## 2lowsyn

i dont want you guys to think i dont want to do it. so iv been working on the sanding in side for like 2 weeks after work, it has some rugh spots, but i think some filler primer should fix that.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 25 2007, 11:17 AM~9527168
> *i dont want you guys to think i dont want to do it. so iv been working on the sanding in side for like 2 weeks after work, it has some rugh spots, but i think  some filler primer should fix that.
> *


no one likes body work. But I know your shit will look bad ass when its done.


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 25 2007, 10:18 AM~9527176
> *no one likes body work. But I know your shit will look bad ass when its done.
> *


thanks


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## noe_from_texas

Merry Christmas amigos


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

hey


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

WUT IT DEW GUYS


----------



## eric ramos

fagos


----------



## casper805

MERRY XMAS TO ALL THEE ARTISTICS


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 25 2007, 10:15 PM~9531195
> *MERRY XMAS TO ALL THEE ARTISTICS
> *


back to you


----------



## casper805




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 25 2007, 09:21 PM~9531233
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## lowriderwiz

whats up casper


----------



## casper805

sup


----------



## GrimReaper

merry x mas fam


----------



## socios b.c. prez

hearse driver	Jan 2006	8,279	318

LuxuriouSMontreaL	Feb 2004	82,406	137

tyhodge07	Feb 2005	16,427	110

76'_SCHWINN	May 2006	9,049	93

Supaf|y in the Ky	Jun 2007	4,882	89

BLVD ACES 4 LIFE	Today, 10:34 AM	70	75

socios b.c. prez	Sep 2003	26,684	70

slo	Jan 2004	16,092	56

RO 4 LIFE	Sep 2005	4,609	56

MIDWESTJP	Jul 2006	1,679	50


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Dec 24 2007, 05:57 PM~9523958
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL FROM FLORIDA CHAPTER OF THEE ARTISTICS BE SAFE AND DONT DRINK AND DRIVE............. :biggrin:
> *


were u been? u need 2 hit me up homie 4 reals


----------



## socios b.c. prez

pm sent


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 25 2007, 10:34 PM~9531330
> *hearse driver	Jan 2006	8,279	318
> 
> LuxuriouSMontreaL	Feb 2004	82,406	137
> 
> tyhodge07	Feb 2005	16,427	110
> 
> 76'_SCHWINN	May 2006	9,049	93
> 
> Supaf|y in the Ky	Jun 2007	4,882	89
> 
> BLVD ACES 4 LIFE	Today, 10:34 AM	70	75
> 
> socios b.c. prez is gay  Sep 2003	26,684	70
> 
> slo	Jan 2004	16,092	56
> 
> RO 4 LIFE	Sep 2005	4,609	56
> 
> MIDWESTJP	Jul 2006	1,679	50
> *


 :|


----------



## eric ramos

ur mom ART


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 25 2007, 10:01 PM~9531502
> *:|
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 25 2007, 11:10 PM~9531709
> *ur mom ART
> *


 :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 25 2007, 11:10 PM~9531709
> *ur mom ART
> *


 :|


----------



## eric ramos

TU MAMA


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 25 2007, 11:10 PM~9531711
> *Im the gayset person on here
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 25 2007, 10:18 PM~9531825
> *:0
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 25 2007, 11:19 PM~9531837
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Lil Spanks

i cant see chit


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 25 2007, 11:38 PM~9532016
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I hate you


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 25 2007, 10:45 PM~9532086
> *I hate you
> *


What about now?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 25 2007, 10:49 PM~9532118
> *What about now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Who is who?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 25 2007, 11:49 PM~9532118
> *What about now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i still cant see chit...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 25 2007, 11:49 PM~9532118
> *What about now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i thought you said you deleted that pic....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 25 2007, 10:53 PM~9532141
> *i thought you said you deleted that pic....
> *


YOU CANT TRUST ME FOR SHIT!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 25 2007, 10:50 PM~9532123
> *Who is who?
> *


Im the plaque in the middle.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 25 2007, 11:55 PM~9532159
> *YOU CANT TRUST ME FOR SHIT!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: What other pic's are you hidding


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 25 2007, 11:55 PM~9532165
> *Im the plaque in the middle.
> *


Tranzform


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 25 2007, 10:56 PM~9532171
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: What other pic's are you hidding
> *


Thats it.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 25 2007, 11:55 PM~9532159
> *YOU CANT TRUST ME FOR SHIT!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 25 2007, 11:01 PM~9532211
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 25 2007, 10:15 PM~9531195
> *MERRY XMAS TO ALL THEE ARTISTICS
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 26 2007, 12:00 AM~9532200
> *Thats it.Our mascot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 25 2007, 11:50 PM~9532123
> *Who is who?
> *


ART(chillywilly,a model,Raul(socios b.c. prez),Danny(sic n twisted)


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Dec 24 2007, 12:05 PM~9521803
> *hahahahahah nice cant wait for my bday lol
> 
> happy bday homie
> atleast we get holiday pay fuk it
> *


yep. we closed at 12 and i was hoping to leave early, but nope, i didn't leave untill 1245. bday was okay, very few gifts.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 26 2007, 11:43 AM~9534044
> *I do this on weekends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

lame


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 26 2007, 04:47 PM~9535919
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You going ***


----------



## eric ramos

he should why not?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 26 2007, 04:58 PM~9536032
> *You going ***
> *


si is eric


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 26 2007, 03:47 PM~9535919
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


World wide tour?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 26 2007, 07:02 PM~9536907
> *World wide tour?
> *


lmao nope


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 26 2007, 06:03 PM~9536937
> *lmao nope
> *


maybe one of these days...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 26 2007, 07:07 PM~9536965
> *maybe one of these days...
> *


prolly


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 26 2007, 07:07 PM~9536965
> *maybe one of these days...
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 26 2007, 07:35 PM~9537184
> *:|
> *


D-town

march. you down?


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

hoe toe


----------



## 817Lowrider

hoe toe


----------



## 817Lowrider

hoe toe


----------



## 817Lowrider

hoe toe


----------



## 817Lowrider

hoe toe


----------



## 817Lowrider

hoe toe


----------



## 817Lowrider

hoe toe


----------



## 817Lowrider

hoe toe


----------



## 817Lowrider

hoe toe


----------



## 817Lowrider

hoe toe


----------



## 817Lowrider

hoe toe


----------



## 817Lowrider

hoe toe


----------



## 817Lowrider

hoe toe


----------



## 817Lowrider

hoe toe


----------



## 817Lowrider

hoe toe


----------



## 817Lowrider

hoe toe


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 26 2007, 07:02 PM~9536907
> *World wide tour?
> *


dont think he wants to take it that far. dude has a full time career outside of doing a tour.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 26 2007, 07:02 PM~9536907
> *World wide tour?
> *


dont think he wants to take it that far. dude has a full time career outside of doing a tour.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I dont want to make it seem like Im talking down on the guy but maybe he shouldnt call it a world tour. I wish the guy the best of luck on his tour cause we need alternatives to LRM.  I would support him if he came out to Cali.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 26 2007, 11:36 PM~9539075
> *I dont want to make it seem like Im talking down on the guy but maybe he shouldnt call it a world tour. I wish the guy the best of luck on his tour cause we need alternatives to LRM.    I would support him if he came out to Cali.
> *


naw, youre right. i dont know for sure what he's doing. but after the last show of last years tour, he was glad it was over.


----------



## eric ramos

hoe toes


----------



## 2lowsyn

juan whats up with all the hoe toe?why not just put X9999
and some LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 27 2007, 03:28 PM~9543144
> *juan whats up with all the hoe toe?why not just put X9999
> and some LOL
> *


ahahahahahahah
look at the time on them.all the samne post just mutiplied the band width


----------



## 817Lowrider

Rene You down?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 27 2007, 03:35 PM~9543202
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rene You down?
> *


http://www.losmagnificos.org/LMP/RegFormD08.pdf


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 27 2007, 03:40 PM~9543231
> *:wave:
> *


q-vo


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 27 2007, 03:40 PM~9543246
> *q-vo
> *


vo-q


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 27 2007, 03:41 PM~9543253
> *vo-q
> *


all the same hoe toe


----------



## 817Lowrider

uhhh oohhhh


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn i was trying to mutiply my post


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## lowriderwiz

hey chilly any pics of your bike


----------



## lowriderwiz

hey chilly any pics of your bike


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Dec 27 2007, 09:53 PM~9546288
> *hey chilly any pics of your bike
> *


The first page


----------



## lowriderwiz

thought you sold it ?


----------



## lowriderwiz

so any new pics of it ?


----------



## lowriderwiz

so any new pics of it ?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Dec 27 2007, 10:20 PM~9546578
> *so any new pics of it ?
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## eric ramos

yo


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 17 2007, 09:32 PM~9473113
> *As a reminder.............All bike club members bike should be done with thier bikes as of next month ready to show at the 1st big or local show in your city to rep our 30th...Pic's will be mandatory to show you doing your thing.....And that goes for all chapters.........If not showin at all throught the whole year before our bankquit....you will be fined or kicked out becuase i gave you a whole year to get ready...........p.s I will find out about our bankquit in feb................ so bare with me...k....
> Almost all the chap's. will be coming to cali to party there ass off........hell yeaaaa :biggrin:
> *


You got a couple more days guys :|


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

AW FUCK U


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Dec 27 2007, 11:31 PM~9547560
> *AW FUCK U
> *


*** ill see you on the 1st.


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

4 SURE MAMMAS BOY


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 27 2007, 10:42 PM~9547638
> **** ill see you on the 1st.
> *


fuck youuuu :biggrin: :0


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 27 2007, 10:42 PM~9547638
> **** ill see you on the 1st.
> *


fuck youuuu :biggrin: :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup bitchs


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Dec 28 2007, 07:19 PM~9553521
> *:wave:
> *


sup Angel.


----------



## lowriderwiz




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Dec 28 2007, 07:50 PM~9553787
> *
> *


sup dog


----------



## lowriderwiz

not much just started building the base for my display


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Dec 28 2007, 08:20 PM~9554250
> *not much just started building the base for my display
> *


your gonna have to pm me some pics dog. have you sold those wheels ?


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 28 2007, 09:12 PM~9554639
> *I want some penis
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 28 2007, 09:12 PM~9554639
> *I want some penis
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

I know you do :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 28 2007, 09:22 PM~9554855
> *I know you do :|
> *


hoe toe


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 28 2007, 09:23 PM~9554870
> *im a hoe toe and like to have sex with g.i. joe
> *


----------



## GrimReaper

sup


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup guys. Im almost done with my homeboys frame. 
standard tank and bat wings. nice Ill post pics soon.


----------



## lowriderwiz

whats up guys :nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn nice


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 29 2007, 03:23 PM~9559362
> *damn nice
> *


thanx man


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 29 2007, 04:23 PM~9559362
> *damn i love black cock.. nice
> *


 :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

*Just found out that mike's in the hospital and hope's he gets well soon*


*Get Well Mike*
:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 29 2007, 05:38 PM~9559756
> *Just found out that mike's in the hospital and hope's he gets well soon
> Get Well Mike
> :wave:
> *


ohh noo. what happen???


----------



## Lil Spanks

High Blood Presure


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 29 2007, 05:51 PM~9559829
> *High Blood Presure
> *


hope he is good


----------



## Lil Spanks

He ****.......150.........come get it


----------



## Lil Spanks

This too..small does not work dump..30


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez is gay_@Dec 25 2007, 11:55 PM~9532159
> *YOU CAN TRUST ME FOR A BLOWJOB!!!!!!!
> *


 :|


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 29 2007, 04:51 PM~9559829
> *High Blood Presure
> *


damn thats crazy cus of his diabetes? :happysad: hope u get better mike


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 29 2007, 08:44 PM~9560777
> *damn thats crazy cus of his diabetes? :happysad: hope u get better mike
> *


hows work

a job
a truck
pussy will be rollin in.  :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

not really pussy just moe like money well in 2 weeks or so ha fuck 
half of the money is caspers n shit
and rest if for phx cus damn i need to bee f up the bike for phx


----------



## eric ramos

not really pussy just moe like money well in 2 weeks or so ha fuck 
half of the money is caspers n shit
and rest if for phx cus damn i need to bee f up the bike for phx


----------



## eric ramos

not really pussy just moe like money well in 2 weeks or so ha fuck 
half of the money is caspers n shit
and rest if for phx cus damn i need to bee f up the bike for phx


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 29 2007, 07:55 PM~9560854
> *not really pussy just moe like money well in 2 weeks or so ha fuck
> half of the money is caspers n shit
> and rest if for phx cus damn i need to bee f up the bike for phx
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 29 2007, 11:00 PM~9562355
> *:|
> *


yup...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2007, 12:09 AM~9562464
> *yup...
> *


yep.....


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2007, 12:09 AM~9562464
> *yup...
> *


yep.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 29 2007, 11:21 PM~9562579
> *yep.....
> *


...pey


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## socios b.c. prez

I am away from my computer right now.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2007, 12:37 AM~9562755
> *I am away from my computer right now jacking off to casper
> *


 :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

i win


----------



## eric ramos

i think u do artie just this round not all the time


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 30 2007, 04:36 PM~9566502
> *i think u do artie just this round not all the time
> *


sup fucker


----------



## eric ramos

chillin before 6 then its flippin patties on the grill :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 29 2007, 06:00 PM~9559872
> *He ****.......150.........come get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## eric ramos

looks good but not for me more like for juanito


----------



## Lil Spanks

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CHILLY WILLY, *socios b.c. prez*, eric ramo 
ah chit...he comes your sisster :|


----------



## eric ramos

:werd:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

hey


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2007, 04:50 PM~9566600
> *hey
> *


?????


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 5 2006, 11:17 PM~5188420
> *:worship:
> [attachmentid=527455]
> *


the good ole days...


----------



## eric ramos

fuck that puto i owe him money :rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2007, 04:54 PM~9566622
> *the good ole days...
> *


not really


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2007, 04:54 PM~9566622
> *the good ole days...
> *


not really


----------



## socios b.c. prez

oh


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2007, 08:07 PM~9568004
> *oh
> *


x2


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2007, 04:54 PM~9566622
> *the good ole days...
> *


I don't see anything :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2007, 10:32 PM~9569306
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I want that kind or plaque


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2007, 10:32 PM~9569306
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


right :|


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2007, 09:32 PM~9569306
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH MAN ,I WANT ONE ! ! !
and i know what i have to do to get it......


----------



## GrimReaper

wats gud everyone


----------



## 2lowsyn

every thing is good bro
and happy new yours.


----------



## REC

happy new 2008


----------



## 2lowsyn

NO SHIT 08 IS IN, real soon anyone got a resalution to make?
mine is to be a better father (not that im a bad one now but couldnt hut )
and to finish at 1 show bike be for the summer ends, i think that reasonabel .....


----------



## Lil Spanks

1 Mo Day


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti loves men_@Dec 29 2007, 05:52 PM~9559835
> *hope he is good like my ol man Raul
> *


 :|


----------



## 2lowsyn

damn no one in here 

2 peeps reading this 
two user 2lowsyn code210


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 30 2007, 11:56 PM~9570155
> *OH MAN ,I WANT ONE ! ! !
> and i know what i have to do to get it......
> *


you will get one


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 30 2007, 11:01 PM~9570204
> *happy new 2008
> *


:wave: happy 08 to you 2


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 31 2007, 01:56 PM~9573729
> *:wave: happy 08 to you 2
> *


sup bitch


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

*Happy New Year *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Dec 31 2007, 03:42 PM~9574468
> *Happy New Year
> *


and back to you


----------



## six trey impala

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO U BUTT PIRATES!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2007, 04:28 PM~9574831
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR TO U BUTT PIRATES!!!
> *


fucker. and to you too.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2007, 02:28 PM~9574831
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR TO U BUTT PIRATES!!!
> *


happy new years 
que pues cabron


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2007, 03:28 PM~9574831
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR TO U BUTT PIRATES!!!
> *


oh my god he see me !! ! 



(GET DOWN)


----------



## The ZONE

happy new year fellas


----------



## eric ramos

FELIZ ANIO NUEVO PUTOS


----------



## lowriderwiz

happy new years you fokers :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## LocoSoCal

Have a Happy New Year's :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## GrimReaper

HAPPY NEW YEARS FAM


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

HAPPY NEW YEAER FAMILY I LOVE U ALL
MAD LOVE
IM TAKIN 1 FOR EVRY CLUB MEMEBR..LOVE U ALL


----------



## eric ramos

yes sir drunky


----------



## show-bound

:nicoderm:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB*


----------



## 817Lowrider

happy new year. I got ao throwed last night damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 1 2008, 11:54 AM~9580274
> *happy new year. I got ao throwed last night damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


pics?


----------



## 817Lowrider

I just cleaned the toilet


----------



## socios b.c. prez

damn it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2008, 01:01 PM~9580297
> *damn it
> *


next time


----------



## eric ramos

hahahahah damn i got trowed 2 but not that much just somtin to make me act like an idot i think some one recored it haha


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 1 2008, 03:26 PM~9580980
> *hahahahah damn i got trowed 2 but not that much just somtin to make me act like an idot i think some one recored it haha
> *


i was all off.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 1 2008, 02:34 PM~9581012
> *i was all off.
> *


what were you drinking.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2008, 03:35 PM~9581018
> *what were you drinking.
> *


started with a shot of patron
2 bud light and 2 coronas at the club
3 screwdrivers at a party.
I was throwed


----------



## socios b.c. prez

crazy


----------



## eric ramos

coronas 
some good ass martell that shits is 60 per bottle g 
some budlites
and some alezey alezay? how ever u s pell it


----------



## 817Lowrider

you shouldn't be drinking minor. lol


----------



## show-bound

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 1 2008, 09:37 PM~9583680
> *:wave:
> *


what up bitch happy new year. I started to call you last night but didnt...


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 1 2008, 10:48 PM~9583751
> *what up bitch happy new year. I started to call you last night but didnt...
> *


I JUST CHILLED....RECOOPED AFTER A HELLA LONG PARTY WEEK! LOL ONE DAY WASNT GONNA BE ENOUGH! GRANDMA HAD SKY FOR A WEEK SOOOOOOO IT FELT LIKE I WAS 18 AGAIN...LOL

THE ONE DAY I WAS SAPPOSED TO WAIT FOR I DID NOTHING BUT EAT A RIBEYE AND A FAT BAKE POTATOE! :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

got soooo fucked up man. don't fuck with vodka and o.j. damn... club was aight. house party was the shit!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 1 2008, 10:58 PM~9583835
> *got soooo fucked up man. don't fuck with vodka and o.j. damn... club was aight. house party was the shit!!!
> *


HIT THE BARS! FROM LAST SUNDAY TO THIS PAST SUNDAY!

DOLLAR TAP BEER! DOLLAR WELLS......2 DOLLAR 24'S OZ ALL FUCKING WEEK!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

STAYED AWAY FROM THE CLUBS....POPED MY ASS ON A STOOL AND HAD THE HOES FLOCKING OVER!


----------



## show-bound

PHOENIX SEEMS TO BE ON THE MAP!!!!

WHATS GOOD WITH YA FO THAT


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 1 2008, 10:01 PM~9583862
> *HIT THE BARS!  FROM LAST SUNDAY TO THIS PAST SUNDAY!
> 
> DOLLAR TAP BEER! DOLLAR WELLS......2 DOLLAR 24'S OZ ALL FUCKING WEEK!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> STAYED AWAY FROM THE CLUBS....POPED MY ASS ON A STOOL AND HAD THE HOES FLOCKING OVER!
> *


My ass is partied out for at least a couple weeks. we just gonna chill for now. You coming to the Dallas show?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 1 2008, 10:02 PM~9583871
> *PHOENIX SEEMS TO BE ON THE MAP!!!!
> 
> WHATS GOOD WITH YA FO THAT
> *


canceled. saving for cali
Dallas
Houston
San Anto
Lubuck
Odessa
Cali

No mas
everything else will be local.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 1 2008, 09:05 PM~9583907
> *canceled. saving for cali
> Dallas
> Houston
> San Anto
> Lubuck
> Odessa
> Cali
> 
> No mas
> everything else will be local.
> *


What part of Cali you going?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2008, 10:07 PM~9583922
> *What part of Cali you going?
> *


So Cal
for our 30th


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 1 2008, 11:03 PM~9583880
> *My ass is partied out for at least a couple weeks. we just gonna chill for now. You coming to the Dallas show?
> *


WEGO OR WHAT!

WHEN IM THERE!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 1 2008, 10:10 PM~9583951
> *WEGO OR WHAT!
> 
> WHEN IM THERE!
> *


Yes sir Smirnoff center
March 16th

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=381458


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 1 2008, 11:12 PM~9583975
> *Yes sir Smirnoff center
> March 16th
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=381458
> *


POINT SYSTEM HUH.....ONE BIKE WINNER :dunno:

NOT ONLY THAT....NO WEST TEXAS SPOTS ON THE TOUR, EL PASO/ODESSA/SAN ANGELO???????? 

DALLAS TWICE AND HOUSTON 3X'S.....


----------



## bad news

eric pm buttseck


----------



## Lil Spanks

*Happy 30th Anniversary for Thee Artistics*........


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 2 2008, 12:44 AM~9584664
> *Happy 30th Anniversary for Thee Artistics........
> *


maybe an annoucment in lowrider general or in the car club thread?
:cheesy: :cheesy: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## eric ramos

yo sam get at me


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 2 2008, 01:25 AM~9585040
> *yo sam get at me
> *


que pasa wey....im at work...whats good


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 2 2008, 12:18 AM~9585006
> *maybe an annoucment in lowrider general or in the car club thread?
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 2 2008, 01:26 AM~9585044
> *:nono:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## OSO 805

show bound i need to order a jacket and a few more shirts.....and monchis hynas shirt...........thanks the shirts came out clean....


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 2 2008, 12:45 AM~9585182
> *show bound i need to order a jacket and a few more shirts.....and monchis hynas shirt...........thanks the shirts came out clean....
> *


I need to talk to you :|


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 2 2008, 01:45 AM~9585182
> *show bound i need to order a jacket and a few more shirts.....and monchis hynas shirt...........thanks the shirts came out clean....
> *


those are going to be the last!

Art is getting things ready for the new Tees 30th edition!!! so i would say pm what you need!!! if he give the ok i can do em  



we in chat!


----------



## OSO 805

ABOUT WHAT :dunno:  :happysad: .........PM PLEASE..


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 2 2008, 02:01 AM~9585308
> *ABOUT WHAT :dunno:    :happysad: .........PM PLEASE..
> *


you never called me to let me know you got the shirts i was worried


----------



## tequila sunrise

hope u all had a good new year! i spent mine in the hospital, very close to being dead.. i went in at 3:00 a.m. on 12/27 because i had pancreitis and diabetes bite me hard, blood sugar level was in the 580's (REALLY FUCKIN BAD, NORMAL IS 120 AND BELOW). headache, dry mouth, constant thirst and pissing. i thought it would be a couple of hours for me to get out, but NOPE, they let me go at noon new years day, 5 DAYS!!! what a bitch. my blood sugar levels werent going down, and my pancreus was hurtin like a mother fucker. bruises on my veins from them sticking me, and my neck too for trying to get an i.v. in it to only have my veins collapse, looks like i got hit with buckshot. anyways, im back at work with the meds still in my system, a bit lightheaded. so if diabetes runs in your family, get yourself checked and be aware of the symptoms (dry mouth, constant thirst and constanly having to piss) and go to your doctor IMMEDIATELY


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 2 2008, 10:44 AM~9587175
> *hope u all had a good new year! i spent mine in the hospital, very close to being dead.. i went in at 3:00 a.m. on 12/27 because i had pancreitis and diabetes bite me hard, blood sugar level was in the 580's (REALLY FUCKIN BAD, NORMAL IS 120 AND BELOW). headache, dry mouth, constant  thirst and pissing. i thought it would be a couple of hours for me to get out, but NOPE, they let me go at noon new years day, what a bitch. my blood sugar levels werent going down, and my pancreus was hurtin like a mother fucker. bruises on my veins from them sticking me, and my neck too for trying to get an i.v. in it to only have my veins collapse, looks like i got hit with buckshot. anyways, im back at work with the meds still in my system, a bit lightheaded
> *


Welcome back buddy. Good to hear that your doing better.


----------



## GrimReaper

good to hear u doing better now mike happy new years 2 u and ur fam


----------



## tequila sunrise

:thumbsup: glad im still alive


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 2 2008, 11:44 AM~9587175
> *hope u all had a good new year! i spent mine in the hospital, very close to being dead.. i went in at 3:00 a.m. on 12/27 because i had pancreitis and diabetes bite me hard, blood sugar level was in the 580's (REALLY FUCKIN BAD, NORMAL IS 120 AND BELOW). headache, dry mouth, constant  thirst and pissing. i thought it would be a couple of hours for me to get out, but NOPE, they let me go at noon new years day, 5 DAYS!!! what a bitch. my blood sugar levels werent going down, and my pancreus was hurtin like a mother fucker. bruises on my veins from them sticking me, and my neck too for trying to get an i.v. in it to only have my veins collapse, looks like i got hit with buckshot. anyways, im back at work with the meds still in my system, a bit lightheaded. so if diabetes runs in your family, get yourself checked and be aware of the symptoms (dry mouth, constant thirst and constanly having to piss) and go to your doctor IMMEDIATELY
> *


man. Glad your safe


----------



## Aztecbike

YEAH MIKE GOOD TO HEAR YOUR BETTER DAWG


----------



## Aztecbike

YEAH MIKE GOOD TO HEAR YOUR BETTER DAWG


----------



## Aztecbike

YEAH MIKE GOOD TO HEAR YOUR BETTER DAWG


----------



## Aztecbike

YEAH MIKE GOOD TO HEAR YOUR BETTER DAWG


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike+Jan 2 2008, 07:26 PM~9590691-->
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH MIKE GOOD TO HEAR YOUR BETTER DAWG
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2008, 07:26 PM~9590691
> *YEAH MIKE GOOD TO HEAR YOUR BETTER DAWG
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2008, 07:26 PM~9590691
> *YEAH MIKE GOOD TO HEAR YOUR BETTER DAWG
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Aztecbike_@Jan 2 2008, 07:28 PM~9590691
> *YEAH MIKE GOOD TO HEAR YOUR BETTER DAWG
> *


x4


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike+Jan 2 2008, 07:26 PM~9590691-->
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH MIKE GOOD TO HEAR YOUR BETTER DAWG
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2008, 07:26 PM~9590691
> *YEAH MIKE GOOD TO HEAR YOUR BETTER DAWG
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2008, 07:26 PM~9590691
> *YEAH MIKE GOOD TO HEAR YOUR BETTER DAWG
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Aztecbike_@Jan 2 2008, 07:28 PM~9590691
> *YEAH MIKE GOOD TO HEAR YOUR BETTER DAWG
> *


x4


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike+Jan 2 2008, 07:26 PM~9590691-->
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH MIKE GOOD TO HEAR YOUR BETTER DAWG
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2008, 07:26 PM~9590691
> *YEAH MIKE GOOD TO HEAR YOUR BETTER DAWG
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2008, 07:26 PM~9590691
> *YEAH MIKE GOOD TO HEAR YOUR BETTER DAWG
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Aztecbike_@Jan 2 2008, 07:28 PM~9590691
> *YEAH MIKE GOOD TO HEAR YOUR BETTER DAWG
> *


x4


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike+Jan 2 2008, 07:26 PM~9590691-->
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH MIKE GOOD TO HEAR YOUR BETTER DAWG
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2008, 07:26 PM~9590691
> *YEAH MIKE GOOD TO HEAR YOUR BETTER DAWG
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2008, 07:26 PM~9590691
> *YEAH MIKE GOOD TO HEAR YOUR BETTER DAWG
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Aztecbike_@Jan 2 2008, 07:28 PM~9590691
> *YEAH MIKE GOOD TO HEAR YOUR BETTER DAWG
> *


x4


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike+Jan 2 2008, 07:26 PM~9590691-->
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH MIKE GOOD TO HEAR YOUR BETTER DAWG
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2008, 07:26 PM~9590691
> *YEAH MIKE GOOD TO HEAR YOUR BETTER DAWG
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2008, 07:26 PM~9590691
> *YEAH MIKE GOOD TO HEAR YOUR BETTER DAWG
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Aztecbike_@Jan 2 2008, 07:28 PM~9590691
> *YEAH MIKE GOOD TO HEAR YOUR BETTER DAWG
> *


x4


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 2 2008, 08:52 PM~9591612
> *:|
> *


ohhhh snapppp


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 1 2008, 09:05 PM~9583907
> *canceled. saving for cali
> Dallas
> Houston
> San Anto
> Lubuck
> Odessa
> Cali
> 
> No mas
> everything else will be local.
> *


so you guy think you can make it here , looking fowerd to it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jan 2 2008, 11:18 PM~9593314
> *so you guy think you can make it here , looking fowerd to it
> *


Yes sir. Houston will be mandatory :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

I wrecked my moms ride this morning 
pops is like this :angry:
moms like this :| 
Im like this :banghead:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 3 2008, 12:06 PM~9596604
> *I wrecked my moms ride this morning
> pops is like this :angry:
> moms like this :|
> Im like this  :banghead:
> *


what happened?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 3 2008, 01:09 PM~9596618
> *what happened?
> *


North bound 35w there was a wreck. So the cars wreck at the same time I wrecked. I hit a guy from behind. Nothing happened to his car however my moms car is about 1000 1500 worth of damages. I just came into some money and was goona do some things. Not anymore I gotta fix the car.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 3 2008, 12:33 PM~9596778
> *North bound 35w there was a wreck. So the cars wreck at the same time I wrecked. I hit a guy from behind. Nothing happened to his car however my moms car is about 1000 1500 worth of damages. I just came into some money and was goona do some things. Not anymore I gotta fix the car.
> *


What kind of car does she have? Did the cops say it was your fault?


----------



## 817Lowrider

a cavi

fuck the police. the guy I hit was a f.o.b so we had no cops involved. I booked it before the police could get there and came back later for the car


----------



## socios b.c. prez

crazy.


----------



## tequila sunrise

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 2 2008, 10:44 AM~9587175
> *hope u all had a good new year! i spent mine in the hospital, very close to being dead.. i went in at 3:00 a.m. on 12/27 because i had pancreitis and diabetes bite me hard, blood sugar level was in the 580's (REALLY FUCKIN BAD, NORMAL IS 120 AND BELOW). headache, dry mouth, constant  thirst and pissing. i thought it would be a couple of hours for me to get out, but NOPE, they let me go at noon new years day, 5 DAYS!!! what a bitch. my blood sugar levels werent going down, and my pancreus was hurtin like a mother fucker. bruises on my veins from them sticking me, and my neck too for trying to get an i.v. in it to only have my veins collapse, looks like i got hit with buckshot. anyways, im back at work with the meds still in my system, a bit lightheaded. so if diabetes runs in your family, get yourself checked and be aware of the symptoms (dry mouth, constant thirst and constanly having to piss) and go to your doctor IMMEDIATELY
> *


god damn thats nuts Mike 
glad u made out out safe n alive


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## GrimReaper

sup :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 3 2008, 05:43 PM~9598815
> *sup  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup fool. I saw you on tv :cheesy:


----------



## The ZONE

new frame welded up, swing arm air ride front back, still needs fiberglass and bondo but its getting there, possibility for something to blow your mind


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Jan 3 2008, 06:16 PM~9599085
> *new frame welded up, swing arm air ride front back, still needs fiberglass and bondo but its getting there, possibility for something to blow your mind
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Jan 3 2008, 05:16 PM~9599085
> *new frame welded up, swing arm air ride front back, still needs fiberglass and bondo but its getting there, possibility for something to blow your mind
> *


right...


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 3 2008, 08:13 PM~9599041
> *sup fool. I saw you on tv :cheesy:
> *


thats wats up
im kool fool


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 3 2008, 07:13 PM~9599567
> *thats wats up
> im kool fool
> *


sup with your bike


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 3 2008, 07:06 PM~9599505
> *right...
> *


 :|


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 3 2008, 09:16 PM~9599583
> *sup with your bike
> *


got to take it to get paint them put it back togeter no custom parts mayb some engravein but not much


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 3 2008, 07:35 PM~9599743
> *got to take it to get paint them put it back togeter no custom parts mayb some engravein but not much
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 3 2008, 07:06 PM~9599505
> *Look what i can do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 3 2008, 07:50 PM~9599876
> *:|
> *


fuck the smileys


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 3 2008, 05:48 AM~9595244
> *Yes sir. Houston will be mandatory :0
> *


do you know what show or it is goingto be the LRM one?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jan 3 2008, 09:53 PM~9601018
> *do you know what show or it is goingto be the LRM one?
> *


should be mid july. prenty of time bro. nothing outragerous simple and clean.
theres a show in dallas in march. we hitten up also


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 2 2008, 12:44 AM~9584664
> *Happy 30th Anniversary for Thee Artistics........
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## GrimReaper

sup


----------



## eric ramos

****


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 3 2008, 06:50 PM~9599876
> *:|
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Dec 28 2007, 08:31 AM~9547560
> *AW FUCK U
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 4 2008, 12:58 AM~9603173
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 4 2008, 02:22 PM~9607178
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 


:biggrin: 


 
thats good 


chillywilly i like your pic next to your name hoow do i put onw for me?


----------



## 817Lowrider

newb ahahahahahaha j/p


----------



## 2lowsyn

not anymore i got it on ther YES
it a 6duce belair


----------



## GrimReaper

wats up MK i c u down there or up wateva the fuk


----------



## 2lowsyn

do you guys know wher to get rims rechromed for less then 50$?


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

HERES A PIC OF US AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC ON THE 1ST


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jan 5 2008, 12:49 AM~9611941
> *HERES A PIC OF US AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC ON THE 1ST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  cool pic homie


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jan 5 2008, 12:49 AM~9611941
> *HERES A PIC OF US AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC ON THE 1ST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ay i like the pic


----------



## 817Lowrider

That club sux


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 5 2008, 02:30 PM~9614811
> *That club sux
> *


x805


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 5 2008, 03:49 PM~9614902
> *x805
> *


505


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

HAHAHA....ITS ALL ABOUT DA 805.... AND THAT BLUE 16 INCH BIKE WILL BE OUT IN 2 WEEKS LOOKIN DIFFRENT...THANKS ART 4 ANOTHER LIL PROJECT


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jan 5 2008, 08:28 PM~9616618
> *HAHAHA....ITS ALL ABOUT DA 805.... AND THAT BLUE 16 INCH BIKE WILL BE OUT IN 2 WEEKS LOOKIN DIFFRENT...THANKS ART 4 ANOTHER LIL PROJECT
> *


817 Foros TX :biggrin:


----------



## Aztecbike

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=371495


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Jan 5 2008, 10:55 PM~9617653
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=371495
> *


yall rollin out???


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Jan 5 2008, 08:55 PM~9617653
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=371495
> *


2 BAD MY BIKE IS BACK IN THE PAINT SHOP 4 THE NEXT 3 WEEKS OR SOO :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn. again?


----------



## eric ramos

no check after 3 weeks of 7 hour days yo fuk yea and no gas 
fuck yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 6 2008, 01:37 PM~9621124
> *no check after 3 weeks of 7 hour days yo fuk yea and no gas
> fuck yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> *


no check yet? damn


----------



## 817Lowrider

18th B-day is coming up!!!!


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 6 2008, 12:41 PM~9621146
> *18th B-day is coming up!!!!
> *


me to wens urs


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jan 6 2008, 01:44 PM~9621160
> *me to wens urs
> *


im 20 Im talking bout eric fool on the 10th


----------



## eric ramos

17th bday commin up hoessssss like next wek but no cash and i need to get my display up and running fuck phx seems a lil impossible rite now with the truck and debt n insurance n shit


----------



## 817Lowrider

ohhhh. come to dallas in march


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

18th for me next month


----------



## eric ramos

na i awnt to do phx buti have to be doing payments of the truck and casper mony n shit fuck cockcsuker


----------



## GrimReaper

fuk eric


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 6 2008, 01:59 PM~9621221
> *fuk eric
> *


x2


----------



## lowriderwiz

:roflmao:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 6 2008, 06:49 AM~9619811
> *damn. again?
> *


YEAH IMA RE-PATTERN IT


----------



## 817Lowrider

pics when your done


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 6 2008, 05:17 PM~9623330
> *pics when your done
> *


MAYBE OR UNTILL I BUST OUT.....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jan 6 2008, 07:21 PM~9623348
> *MAYBE OR UNTILL I BUST OUT.....
> *


in a pm focker


----------



## bad news

eric ramos  where you at with the shipping pm baby cakes


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 6 2008, 08:04 PM~9623709
> *eric ramos    where you at with the shipping pm baby cakes
> *


he was on earlier.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 6 2008, 11:50 PM~9625762
> *:|
> *


i like the sig....im gonna have to updat mines too!

when the shirts going to ready...

details!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I bet erics at work huh?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 6 2008, 11:09 PM~9626131
> *I bet erics at work huh?
> *


Right :|


----------



## tequila sunrise

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup guys


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## eric ramos

erics having computer problems 
this is lucys lap top wich i can only use for certain amout of time depending her mood :uh: fuck
my desktop fuked up
work fuck it 
display is on work
phx seems impossible rite now maybe just to go n see but not to show fuck


----------



## 817Lowrider

ready or not here i come


----------



## 2lowsyn

THERS NO H-TOWN SHOW 
FUCK I WANTED TO GO AND PARTY WITH MY CUSSN


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jan 7 2008, 08:01 PM~9633747
> *THERS NO H-TOWN SHOW
> FUCK I WANTED TO GO AND PARTY WITH MY CUSSN
> *


FUCK IT WILL REC SOMETHIN ELSE UP.


----------



## 2lowsyn

OK cus if we all went i would have a safe place for us all to party at. and store the bikes if needed


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jan 7 2008, 08:05 PM~9633787
> *OK cus if we all went i would have a safe place for us all to party at. and store the bikes if needed
> *


there will be other houston shows


----------



## OSO 805

SUP THEE ARTISTICS


----------



## eric ramos

denver


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 7 2008, 10:44 PM~9634885
> *denver
> *


maybe!


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 7 2008, 11:42 PM~9635799
> *:|
> *


im boy cotting the tour this yr :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 7 2008, 10:44 PM~9635828
> *im boy cotting the tour this yr :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## show-bound




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 2lowsyn

if its ben around for 30 yrs why arnt we being ranked in that topic ?
not saying anything wrong about the club. just asking


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jan 8 2008, 07:36 PM~9642072
> *if its ben around for 30 yrs why arnt we being ranked in that topic ?
> not saying anything wrong about the club. just asking
> *


the official bike club kicked off alot later 3-4yr in the running as to date...

most mentioned are Bike Clubs that have members with title bikes etc. and those that frequent shows.....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn+Jan 8 2008, 06:36 PM~9642072-->
> 
> 
> 
> if its ben around for 30 yrs why arnt we being ranked in that topic ?
> not saying anything wrong about the club. just asking
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Jan 8 2008, 07:08 PM~9642355
> *the official bike club kicked off alot later 3-4yr in the running as to date...
> 
> most mentioned are Bike Clubs that have members with title bikes etc. and those that frequent shows.....
> *


there it is


----------



## eric ramos

werd 
hardlines who dose them


----------



## 817Lowrider

I do


----------



## eric ramos

spill it u whore


----------



## noe_from_texas

que onda eric


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 8 2008, 07:39 PM~9642614
> *spill it u whore
> *


na i realy dont


----------



## eric ramos

not much noe tryin to get some hardlines for both nm bikes


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 8 2008, 08:52 PM~9642727
> *not much noe tryin to get some hardlines for both nm bikes
> *


get some break lines from the auto zone...and get a pip bender or take them to get bent...<brake shop... paint or chrome!


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 8 2008, 09:10 PM~9642921
> *:|
> *


did you like my design :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 8 2008, 06:12 PM~9642385
> *werd
> hardlines who dose them
> *


why would you use haerd lines or any type of brake line ?

sounds cool... tell me more


----------



## Lil Spanks

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHILLY WILLY, eric ramos.......Baby Daddy


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jan 8 2008, 08:31 PM~9643137
> *why would you use haerd lines or any type of brake line ?
> 
> sounds cool... tell me more
> *


hydro set up


----------



## 2lowsyn

DHA ,lmao i should have relised that... :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jan 8 2008, 08:34 PM~9643156
> *DHA ,lmao i should have relised that... :roflmao:
> *


ahahahahaha newb


----------



## 2lowsyn

yha im a bit off,


----------



## 817Lowrider

ahahahahaha


----------



## 2lowsyn

that my evel munky he my freind.......


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 8 2008, 08:17 PM~9642996
> *did you like my design :biggrin:
> *


Aleast use our cars and bikes


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 8 2008, 11:41 PM~9644570
> *Aleast use our cars and bikes
> *


----------



## Aztecbike

WHAT KIND OF CAR DOES JUSTIN HAVE ARTIE


----------



## GrimReaper

wats good people


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

dope cunts


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 9 2008, 03:04 PM~9649230
> *dope cunts
> *


sup French Fry


----------



## eric ramos

not workin thats watts up shit they layed out my hours i dont work this week but i need more housr fuken ****


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 9 2008, 03:17 PM~9649331
> *not workin thats watts up shit they layed out my hours i dont work this week but i need more housr fuken ****
> *


go look for another job


----------



## eric ramos

i am tryin anotherr mcdonalds


----------



## GrimReaper

hey bitches 
i need some help i dont know wat color to paint old blue frame


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 9 2008, 03:23 PM~9649904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez

REAL TALK


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 9 2008, 03:25 PM~9649925
> *REAL TALK AND IM GAY
> *


 :0


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 9 2008, 02:28 PM~9649946
> *:0
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

REAL TALK


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 9 2008, 03:06 PM~9650258
> *REAL TALK
> *


I gotta go to work now.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 9 2008, 04:07 PM~9650265
> *I gotta go to work now.
> *


kisses


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 9 2008, 05:08 PM~9650278
> *kisses
> *


wat good...mar 12 or what!

what the plans....sis you get your bars


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 9 2008, 04:09 PM~9650291
> *wat good...mar 12 or what!
> 
> what the plans....sis you get your bars
> *


16th. NOPE


----------



## GrimReaper

anyone got a pix of mikes bike
need pix of that tangerin color


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 9 2008, 05:10 PM~9650298
> *16th. NOPE
> *


want me to cut em....send me that design....get it done by this weekend!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 9 2008, 04:12 PM~9650310
> *want me to cut em....send me that design....get it done by this weekend!!!
> *


still holding on to some lost hope. Wait a few


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 9 2008, 06:11 PM~9650303
> *anyone got a pix of mikes bike
> need pix of that tangerin color
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 9 2008, 04:17 PM~9650359
> *
> *


nope


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 9 2008, 05:17 PM~9650359
> *
> *


if you want tangerine...

go with tangelo hok!
you can find it in the paint topics


----------



## GrimReaper

oooook that wat my bike might b that blue or black


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 9 2008, 05:27 PM~9650429
> *oooook that wat my bike might b that blue or black
> *


you can send here and i can get it done for ya!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 9 2008, 04:29 PM~9650437
> *you can send here and i can get it done for ya!
> *


He aint gonna do that


----------



## GrimReaper

i got 2 shops over hear then my uncles kool wit one and me wit the other he paintin our 57 one is


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 9 2008, 03:08 PM~9650278
> *kisses
> *


ghey


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 9 2008, 07:03 PM~9651795
> *ghey
> *


muuuuuuwwaaaaa


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 9 2008, 04:09 PM~9650291
> *wat good...mar 12 or what!
> 
> what the plans....sis you get your bars
> *


Clean out ya box fucker


----------



## eric ramos

****


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 9 2008, 08:02 PM~9652425
> *****
> *


hater


----------



## eric ramos

u kno u love it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 9 2008, 08:17 PM~9652579
> *u kno u love it
> *


all day


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 9 2008, 08:47 PM~9652265
> *Clean out ya box fucker
> *


clean now!javascript:emoticon :angry: 

i deleted some imortant chit too


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 9 2008, 08:36 PM~9652768
> *clean now!javascript:emoticon :angry:
> 
> i deleted some imortant chit too
> *


ahahahahaahahah how the hell so me one get 100pms. I filter my shit every other day :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 9 2008, 09:38 PM~9652779
> *ahahahahaahahah how the hell so me one get 100pms. I filter my shit every other day :biggrin:
> *


i never use the folders...all the important ones get lost in the array of chit talking! :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 9 2008, 08:40 PM~9652807
> *i never use the folders...all the important ones get lost in the array of chit talking! :yes:
> *


x2 but I delete the shit talking. gotta stay clean.LOL


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 9 2008, 09:41 PM~9652813
> *x2 but I delete the shit talking. gotta stay clean.LOL
> *


i find my self trying to weed the shit i need out...

like when you gave me your number....i had to go back and read all the bs...
now its gone again..:tears: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 9 2008, 09:41 PM~9652813
> *x2 but I delete the shit talking. gotta stay clean.LOL
> *


i find my self trying to weed the shit i need out...

like when you gave me your number....i had to go back and read all the bs...
now its gone again..:tears: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 9 2008, 08:45 PM~9652864
> *i find my self trying to weed the shit i need out...
> 
> like when you gave me your number....i had to go back and read all the bs...
> now its gone again..:tears:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tears:
> *


Its okay its off
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 9 2008, 09:49 PM~9652908
> *Its okay its off
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


already....pay that mofo...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 9 2008, 08:50 PM~9652910
> *already....pay that mofo...
> *


I dont want that phone no more. I am going to get a iphone or a treo :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 9 2008, 09:51 PM~9652918
> *I dont want that phone no more. I am going to get a iphone or a treo :0
> *


LIAR...YOU KNOW YOU WENT OVER YOUR MINUTES BLOWING UP MY PHN


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 9 2008, 09:00 PM~9653013
> *LIAR...YOU KNOW YOU WENT OVER YOUR MINUTES BLOWING UP MY PHN
> *


wtf. My ass fool. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 9 2008, 04:02 PM~9650223
> *This is what i think of girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 9 2008, 08:17 PM~9652579
> *u kno u love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## moneycarlo82

Wuts up artistics B.C. you guys hedin to the LRM sho in AZ? :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 9 2008, 02:11 PM~9650303
> *anyone got a pix of mikes bike
> need pix of that tangerin color
> *


its a candy tangerine with a gold pearl, then i had candy tangerine sprayed over it. it fuckin glows. it was done back in 95 and then the candy was sprayed on top in '98 by mario de alba jr. at mario's autoworks in montclair, ca. 909 829-1888. i have a shitload of pics but i can't post them up on my work computer.


----------



## tequila sunrise

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by raider2b2006_@Jan 10 2008, 10:28 AM~9657196
> *Wuts up artistics B.C. you guys hedin to the LRM sho in AZ? :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir


----------



## Lil Spanks

*Happy B-Day to Eric*


----------



## tequila sunrise

i had my car repo'd because of the 5 days i missed from work because of my fuckin hospital stay, and barely made rent for the apartment. sons of bitches didn't give a shit i couldn't get out of the hospital to make the payment or was gonna be short my paycheck because i lost a shitload of hours. damn, i should start being a man whore and make some side money :cheesy:


----------



## GrimReaper

thanks for the info mike



and if u a man whore art would b ur #1 customer and juan n eric


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 10 2008, 02:44 PM~9659416
> *and if u a man whore art would b ur #1 customer and juan n eric
> *


x2


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 10 2008, 12:44 PM~9659416
> *thanks for the info mike
> and if u a man whore art would b ur #1 customer and juan n eric
> *


fuckin sweet :cheesy: that means we can get some :0 action and make u go :wow: and then i'll :barf: it out then after that we'll have a  :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

lol


----------



## tequila sunrise

:around: anyone? anyone? :scrutinize: :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

que?


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 10 2008, 12:15 PM~9658686
> *Happy B-Day to Eric
> *


werd


----------



## 817Lowrider

You coming to any TX shows?


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

i know many are dissapointed with the lrm tour...but are any of you guys gonna end up going


----------



## 817Lowrider

There are not any in TX so you can count the TX chap out of it. IDK bout any other chaps


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 10 2008, 03:40 PM~9659379
> *i had my car repo'd because of the 5 days i missed from work because of my fuckin hospital stay, and barely made rent for the apartment. sons of bitches didn't give a shit i couldn't get out of the hospital to make the payment or was gonna be short my paycheck because i lost a shitload of hours. damn, i should start being a man whore and make some side money :cheesy:
> *


get aflac....they pay you for going to the hospital for just that reason!!

sorry to hear bout that chit...kick ya when your already down!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 10 2008, 07:31 PM~9661278
> *You coming to any TX shows?
> *


FUCK LRM im not supporting them this yr! hope others will do the same here in TEXAS!

we gotta support our own!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 10 2008, 08:21 PM~9662431
> *get aflac....they pay you for going to the hospital for just that reason!!
> 
> sorry to hear bout that chit...kick ya when your already down!
> *


x2


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 10 2008, 09:25 PM~9663116
> *:|
> *


we ready. sup with the shirts?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 10 2008, 09:32 PM~9663167
> *we ready. sup with the shirts?
> *


whats up with browny :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 10 2008, 09:35 PM~9663197
> *whats up with browny :|
> *


in progress. dont come at me that foolio. I got a bike to show :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 10 2008, 09:36 PM~9663204
> *in progress. dont come at me that foolio. I got a bike to show :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 10 2008, 09:37 PM~9663210
> *x2
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 10 2008, 10:45 AM~9657881
> *its a candy tangerine with a gold pearl, then i had candy tangerine sprayed over it. it fuckin glows. it was done back in 95 and then the candy was sprayed on top in '98 by mario de alba jr. at mario's autoworks in montclair, ca. 909 829-1888. i have a shitload of pics but i can't post them up on my work computer.
> *


Post some pic.'s their's to many pages in here to look threw


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 10 2008, 05:31 PM~9661278
> *You coming to any TX shows?
> *


odesa iges 
but i wanted to go to houston so i ges only denver n las vegas for out of town shows but come to an el paso show a big one thers one in like augest that gets big n shit


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 10 2008, 11:34 PM~9663849
> *odesa iges
> but i wanted to go to houston so i ges only denver n las vegas for out of town shows but come to an el paso show a big one thers one in like augest that gets big n shit
> *


i challenge you in 08 to fucking make some since....


----------



## eric ramos

hahhabhahaha man iv never made any


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## Lil Spanks

???


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 10 2008, 11:34 PM~9665131
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 11 2008, 01:36 AM~9665490
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


x505


----------



## Lil Spanks

Think i will make a trip out there


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 11 2008, 12:45 AM~9665512
> *Think i will make a trip out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im only going to be there half the day. My brother is getting married that evening.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 11 2008, 03:33 AM~9665821
> *Im only going to be there half the day. My brother is getting married that evening.
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 11 2008, 09:17 AM~9666847
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


I know. :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 11 2008, 02:21 PM~9668767
> *I know.  :angry:
> *


fuck then I aint going


----------



## 817Lowrider

got 2 quotes on getting my ride painted.

5,000
and
1800

Both are fucking outrageous


----------



## eric ramos

yea fuck that shit thats fuken outragouts 5gs


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 11 2008, 09:30 PM~9671829
> *yea fuck that shit thats fuken outragouts 5gs
> *


i wont touch a car for no less! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 11 2008, 08:30 PM~9671829
> *yea fuck that shit thats fuken outragouts 5gs
> *


no candy, no pearl, no mural, no patterns. just "quality work." :uh:


----------



## lowriderwiz

that sucks man


----------



## eric ramos

fuck that shit


----------



## 817Lowrider

iM SAYIN MAN. I was like wtf


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 11 2008, 08:31 PM~9671839
> *i wont touch a car for no less! :biggrin:
> *


but thats for candy and patterns and shit right?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 11 2008, 09:49 PM~9671965
> *but thats for candy and patterns and shit right?
> *


you already know!

you can get the homie discount


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 11 2008, 08:55 PM~9672006
> *you already know!
> 
> you can get the homie discount
> *


These fools wanted 5 large just for a standard metallic.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 11 2008, 09:58 PM~9672027
> *These fools wanted 5 large just for a standard metallic.
> *


go to maco for that!

you prb went to one of auot body collision..

unless you shit need that much work!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 11 2008, 09:00 PM~9672047
> *go to maco for that!
> 
> you prb went to one of auot body collision..
> 
> unless you shit need that much work!
> *


fuck maco, na not much work needed. I went were I took my moms ride. its all patched up now.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 11 2008, 10:03 PM~9672065
> *fuck maco, na not much work needed. I went were I took my moms ride. its all patched up now.
> *


MEANING YOU ALL BROKE AGAIN...


----------



## 817Lowrider

like a hobo man.


----------



## 2lowsyn

que paso moco's


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jan 11 2008, 09:35 PM~9672293
> *que paso moco's
> *


get that pm.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 2lowsyn

yha dont realy know what you ment?
did you mean you cant send the shit yet,cuas your low on cash?
or something els?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 11 2008, 09:39 PM~9672323
> *:|
> *


did you get my pm


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jan 11 2008, 09:39 PM~9672324
> *yha dont realy know what you ment?
> did you mean you cant send the shit yet,cuas your low on cash?
> or something els?
> *


yes sir. But next friday. I get paid so I will send you your shit. socios b.c. prez his shit and 76 schwinn his shit. Daymn thats alot of shit lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 11 2008, 05:18 PM~9670246
> *got 2 quotes on getting my ass rip
> 
> 5,000
> and
> 1800
> 
> Both are fucking me in the ass
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 11 2008, 09:39 PM~9672326
> *did you get my pm
> *


 :|


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 11 2008, 08:40 PM~9672336
> *yes sir. But next friday. I get paid so I will send you your shit. socios b.c. prez his shit and 76 schwinn his shit. Daymn thats alot of shit lol
> *


 :0 youll be toos shit every where.....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 11 2008, 09:41 PM~9672340
> *I am so lame
> *


on another note. whats up with them plaques. not like the one I gave sam. I want the other one. like this


----------



## 2lowsyn

willy chilly ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## 817Lowrider

I need a couple too.


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 11 2008, 08:42 PM~9672353
> *on another note. whats up with them plaques. not like the one I gave sam. I want the other one. like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cant wait for mine its guna say SAN ANTONIO YHA ! !


----------



## 817Lowrider

gonna say Texas fool. like this


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuckin double post


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 11 2008, 08:47 PM~9672386
> *gonna say Texas fool. like this
> 
> *


i need one


----------



## 817Lowrider

yes you do


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 11 2008, 10:46 PM~9672384
> *gonna say Texas fool. like this
> 
> *


texas owned :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderwiz

so how do i get one ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Jan 11 2008, 09:53 PM~9672429
> *so how do i get one ?
> *


arts bitch ass


----------



## lowriderwiz

who show-bound


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Jan 11 2008, 09:56 PM~9672455
> *who show-bound
> *


ART aka CHILLY WILLY


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 11 2008, 09:58 PM~9672476
> *ART aka CHILLY WILLY
> *


you mean car plauqe????? :|


----------



## lowriderwiz

all i thought show-bound did them


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Jan 11 2008, 10:02 PM~9672515
> *all i thought show-bound did them
> *


no show bound does gay pornos on the weekends for little richard


----------



## lowriderwiz

bike or car plaque


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 11 2008, 10:02 PM~9672514
> *you mean car plauqe????? :|
> *


no bike plaque


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 11 2008, 09:03 PM~9672520
> *no show bound does gay pornos on the weekends for little richard
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## lowriderwiz

well who dose the bike plaques


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 11 2008, 08:46 PM~9672384
> *gonna say Texas fool. like this
> 
> *


fuck it , as long as i get one for my bike. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Jan 11 2008, 10:05 PM~9672544
> *well who dose the bike plaques
> *


do you have caspers number. it use to be roger aka natural high. I dont know if he still does em. I think casper might know


----------



## Lil Spanks

jagster...that guy has the mold done already


----------



## 817Lowrider

web site? number


----------



## Lil Spanks

why do youwant plauqe if i dont see bikes done


----------



## lowriderwiz

so how do i get one ?


----------



## Lil Spanks

why do youwant plauqe if i dont see bikes done


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 11 2008, 09:09 PM~9672566
> *why do youwant plauqe if i dont see bikes done
> *


well heres what it looks like now


----------



## 817Lowrider

fucker my bikes been done


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 11 2008, 10:11 PM~9672590
> *fucker my bikes been done
> *


browny


----------



## lowriderwiz

heres my other one


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 11 2008, 10:19 PM~9672651
> *browny
> *


hey hey hey dangerous is a complete bike.


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 11 2008, 09:21 PM~9672670
> *hey hey hey dangerous is a complete bike.
> *


well let see pics of the deep brown


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Jan 11 2008, 10:24 PM~9672694
> *well let see pics of the deep brown
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Jan 11 2008, 10:11 PM~9672581
> *well heres what it looks like now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


photoshop


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Jan 11 2008, 10:19 PM~9672662
> *heres my other one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


photochop


----------



## lowriderwiz

photo shop what ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Jan 11 2008, 10:24 PM~9672694
> *well let see pics of the deep brown
> *


not done yet


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 11 2008, 09:26 PM~9672708
> *photochop
> *


you don't like ?


----------



## 2lowsyn

chilly ..........ouch man you realy think he would do that?...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Jan 11 2008, 10:27 PM~9672719
> *you don't like ?
> *


yes...i mean striping


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jan 11 2008, 10:28 PM~9672725
> *chilly ..........ouch man you realy think he would do that?...
> *


???


----------



## lowriderwiz

what you don't like the pinstriping on it


----------



## 2lowsyn

what did he photochop?


----------



## Lil Spanks

wait


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jan 11 2008, 09:31 PM~9672751
> *what did he photochop?
> *


nothing


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 11 2008, 09:26 PM~9672708
> *photochop
> *


 ^ right ther . naver mind your probly high.....LMAO


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jan 11 2008, 09:35 PM~9672771
> *^ right ther . naver mind your probly high.....LMAO
> *


lets see your bike


----------



## 2twisted

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 11 2008, 09:25 PM~9672700
> *photoshop
> *


that bikes bad ass


----------



## 2twisted

\








that bikes bad ass 
[/quote]


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Jan 11 2008, 09:50 PM~9672866
> *lets see your bike
> *


my lazy ass is still working on THEM... but ill post pics of one when i get it primered


----------



## eric ramos

werd fuck damn


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 11 2008, 11:04 PM~9673337
> *werd fuck damn
> *


q vo...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 12 2008, 01:32 AM~9673832
> *q vo...
> *


 :|


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 10 2008, 06:21 PM~9662431
> *get aflac....they pay you for going to the hospital for just that reason!!
> 
> sorry to hear bout that chit...kick ya when your already down!
> *


u serious? pay me when im in the hospital? shit, the way my health has been going, i'll make a living on that shit


----------



## eric ramos

damn thats crazy 
i think diebtis runs in my fam my last grand pa dide from it so i should be carful hno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

blamo...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 12 2008, 03:02 PM~9676344
> *blamo...I'm gay
> *


Yes you are :|


----------



## eric ramos

no u r


----------



## 817Lowrider

all yall some suckers


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 12 2008, 05:00 PM~9677160
> *all yall some suckers
> *


quit hatin'


----------



## 817Lowrider

all day


----------



## socios b.c. prez

24/7?


----------



## 817Lowrider

get it hyphy for me raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 12 2008, 05:07 PM~9677196
> *get it hyphy for me raul
> *


You need to talk to this guy for some of that.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=10931


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 12 2008, 06:10 PM~9677219
> *You need to talk to this guy for some of that.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=10931
> *


boo this man


----------



## Lil Spanks

:dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 12 2008, 06:13 PM~9677230
> *boo this man
> *


fat ass :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmehhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## 817Lowrider

SO EGANSTA


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 12 2008, 06:19 PM~9677269
> *SO EGANSTA
> *


??????


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 12 2008, 06:18 PM~9677258
> *fat ass :angry:
> *


wtf fucker


----------



## eric ramos

dream big


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 12 2008, 06:22 PM~9677291
> *dream big
> *


no worky


----------



## eric ramos

nope ass holes reduced my hours


----------



## 817Lowrider

how many a week?


----------



## GrimReaper

i might b paintin the bike brandywine


----------



## 817Lowrider

just paint it already


----------



## GrimReaper

i got to take the frame to another painter 2 c if i get a better price and need to get up the funs


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 12 2008, 05:10 PM~9677219
> *You need to talk to this guy for some of that.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=10931
> *


do you ask them cheecas to pos for you or do get them from the net?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jan 12 2008, 08:12 PM~9678264
> *do you ask them cheecas to pos for you or do get them from the net?
> *


Wen your at a show they are usually just walking around and you can ask them to take pics with you or whatever. Sometimes there with a photographer and they cant. Its different all the time.


----------



## eric ramos

WERD


----------



## 817Lowrider

I should of asked some in Odessa


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jan 12 2008, 09:12 PM~9678264
> *do you ask them cheecas to pos for you or do get them from the net?
> *


i know the one on the left


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 13 2008, 01:42 AM~9680575
> *i know the one on the left
> *


 :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 13 2008, 02:49 AM~9680598
> *:|
> *


you know it too ***...like that one at that one show :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 13 2008, 01:53 AM~9680612
> *you know it too ***...like that one at that one show :|
> *


what?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 13 2008, 02:54 AM~9680613
> *what? i like guys??so what
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 13 2008, 01:57 AM~9680622
> *pull down my pull ups so I can turn my frown upside down
> *


no


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL

HEY WUZ UP ERIC? HOWS EVERYTING GOING ,READY FOR A NEW YEAR? GUESS WHAT ,TWIST OF WINE JUST JOINED ESTILO. I AM TRYING TO BREAK DOWN MY SONS BIKE SO HE CAN BUST ASS THIS YEAR . WELL LETS SEE WHAT HAPPENDS. ARE YOU GOING TO PHOENIX?


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck the giants


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck the giants


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck the giants


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck the giants


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck the giants


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck the giants


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck the giants


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck the giants


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck the giants


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck the giants


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck the giants


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck the giants


----------



## 817Lowrider

GO COWBOYS


----------



## 817Lowrider

GO COWBOYS


----------



## 817Lowrider

GO COWBOYS


----------



## show-bound

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 13 2008, 07:03 PM~9684299
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


X2 :tears: :tears:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 13 2008, 06:32 PM~9684601
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## The ZONE

the super bowls gonna suck this year


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Jan 13 2008, 06:33 PM~9684619
> *the super bowls gonna suck this year
> *


OOOHHHH YEAH!!!!!


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 13 2008, 09:34 PM~9684630
> *OOOHHHH YEAH!!!!!
> *


i really should change that, i just dont care


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 13 2008, 07:32 PM~9684604
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Can we please have a moment of silence for my ***** Romo.


----------



## 817Lowrider

It was a tough game


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 13 2008, 06:41 PM~9684733
> *It was a tough game
> *


I heard about it.


----------



## 817Lowrider

It is what it is. we will be back


----------



## eric ramos

fuck the cowboys


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 13 2008, 09:09 PM~9686323
> *fuck the cowboys
> *


real talk.


----------



## eric ramos

u kno how i say everythign thats rite ha


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 13 2008, 09:19 PM~9686426
> *u kno how i say everythign thats rite ha
> *


Wait for all the haters to come in here and start talking shit. Watch.


----------



## eric ramos

yep bunch of texans ha


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 13 2008, 09:24 PM~9686492
> *yep bunch of texans ha
> *


word?


----------



## 2lowsyn

ROMO JUST NEEDS TO STAY FOCUS, he fuckn panic to god damn much


----------



## OSO 805

new progect......showbound this is the frame i wanted you to spray


----------



## socios b.c. prez

pm sent


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 14 2008, 12:01 AM~9686946
> *new progect......showbound this is the frame i wanted you to spray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it can get done! stay tuned here in a few!


----------



## eric ramos

wat happend to the 16 oso?
and hos monchies shit


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 12 2008, 08:17 PM~9678788
> *Wen your at a show they are usually just walking around and you can ask them to take pics with you or whatever. Sometimes there with a photographer and they cant. Its different all the time.
> *


if u ask the guys who go to shows with me they'll tell you all the girls id take pics of. i don't take no for an answer. if they are with a photographer i'll just squeeze in there and tell her to do a pose and go on from there. i used to shoot for ORLIES LOWRIDING, so i know what to do to get my shots. it helps if you have a professional looking camera and know how to do some sexy poses, especially if they are better than the ones they did with the other photographer. SO LET ME KNOW WHEN THE NEXT SUNDAY SHOW IS IN SO CALI SO I CAN GET SOME MORE ASS AND TITS IN MY PHOTO ALBUM


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 13 2008, 09:09 PM~9686323
> *fuck the cowboys
> *


I WILL BEAT YOUR ASS FOR THAT


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 14 2008, 10:12 AM~9690528
> *I WILL BEAT YOUR ASS FOR THAT
> *


I see hater #1 has arrived.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 14 2008, 11:03 AM~9690937
> *I see hater #1 has arrived.
> *


Thats me #1 hater. If yall have a problem buck bitches........................


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 14 2008, 11:08 AM~9690963
> *Thats me #1 hater. If yall have a problem buck bitches........................
> *


nice.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 14 2008, 11:10 AM~9690969
> *nice.
> *


Say Raul, are you going to vegas this year?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 14 2008, 11:11 AM~9690988
> *Say Raul, are you going to vegas this year?
> *


Why? Do you want to kick my ass too? Do you want to take me out back and beat me up? Do you want to teach me a "lesson"?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 14 2008, 11:13 AM~9691001
> *Why? Do you want to kick my ass too? Do you want to take me out back and beat me up? Do you want to teach me a "lesson"?
> *



Man I cant do that to your big ass. Anyways geuy that way I can take pics of all the lil homies man, im still trippin cause I didnt go last year


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 14 2008, 11:14 AM~9691011
> *Man I cant do that to your big ass. Anyways geuy that way I can take pics of all the lil homies man, im still trippin cause I didnt go last year
> *


Are you going to tell me that your going, tell me what time your plane gets there, not call me when you get there, show up to the show, not talk to anyone at the show and leave?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 14 2008, 11:18 AM~9691028
> *Are you going to tell me that your going, tell me what time your plane gets there, not call me when you get there, show up to the show, not talk to anyone at the show and leave?
> *



Me n the wifey are driving to VEGAS. We are going to spend the week over there. We going to celebrate our 7 year annivesary too, so we booked the rooms for a 1week. quit hattin bitch. I was with TACO


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 14 2008, 11:20 AM~9691045
> *Me n the wifey are driving to VEGAS. We are going to spend the week over there. We going to celebrate our 7 year annivesary too, so we booked the rooms for a 1week. quit hattin bitch. I was with TACO
> *


right.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao: Sir Raul is my bodygard :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 14 2008, 11:54 AM~9691318
> *:roflmao: Sir Raul is my bodygard :biggrin:
> *


 :|


----------



## tequila sunrise

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup guys


----------



## eric ramos

hate hate 
to all cowboys fans :rofl: hahahahah


----------



## socios b.c. prez

brb


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 14 2008, 07:15 PM~9694583
> *hate hate
> to all cowboys fans :rofl: hahahahah
> *


next year change up the line get rid of roy williams. it will be cool.


----------



## eric ramos

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 14 2008, 06:18 PM~9694601
> *next year change up the line get rid of roy williams. it will be cool.
> *


They need to get rid of that crying little bitch too.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 14 2008, 01:53 PM~9691850
> *:|
> *


 :|


----------



## tequila sunrise

hey just to let you guys know in so cali, TRAFFIC C.C. is going to have a picnic at frank g. bonelli park in san dimas on SUNDAY, FEB 10. im gonna go for sure, so if anyone wants to roll out, let me know. im giving u guys (or guy) know in advance so that way we can start showing more than usual. and if i end up in the hospital again, fuck it, im hopping out the window to go to the picnic, hospital gown and i.v. still hooked up and high on meds!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 15 2008, 11:25 AM~9700290
> *hey just to let you guys know in so cali, TRAFFIC C.C. is going to have a picnic at frank g. bonelli park in san dimas on SUNDAY, FEB 10. im gonna go for sure, so if anyone wants to roll out, let me know. im giving u guys (or guy) know in advance so that way we can start showing more than usual. and  if i end up in the hospital again, fuck it, im hopping out the window to go to the picnic, hospital gown and i.v. still hooked up and high on meds!!! :cheesy:
> *


i'm planing on going but im staying in san deigo for now.....


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 14 2008, 12:10 PM~9690969
> *nice.
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn damn damn


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 15 2008, 10:22 AM~9700688
> *i'm planing on going but im staying in san deigo for now.....
> *


u in witness protection or something?


----------



## eric ramos

yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :wave:


----------



## tequila sunrise

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup eric,mike.


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup eric,mike.


----------



## tequila sunrise

ey!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 15 2008, 05:47 PM~9703157
> *u in witness protection or something?
> *


nahh nuttin like that


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## eric ramos

u cunt


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 2lowsyn

OH WHAT THE FUCK lol :twak:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 2lowsyn

thees can


----------



## eric ramos

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmilk


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 15 2008, 08:39 PM~9704779
> *i like to drink milk from my penis......mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmilk
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

How is your bike. updates?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 15 2008, 08:56 PM~9704936
> *How is your bike. updates?
> *


no speaka engish :|


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 15 2008, 10:22 AM~9700688
> *i'm planing on going but im staying in san deigo for now.....
> *


WTF R U DOING OVER THERE


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jan 16 2008, 12:21 AM~9707007
> *WTF R U DOING OVER THERE
> *


personal shit


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 16 2008, 02:41 PM~9710775
> *bulll shit
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 16 2008, 03:12 PM~9711036
> *:yessad:
> *


***


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 16 2008, 03:13 PM~9711050
> ****
> *


meh


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 16 2008, 03:33 PM~9711243
> *:|
> *


 :|


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

I just got a hold of Joel from Jagster. Who in L.A. can pick up my plaques and send em to me. OR can I have authorization to have them done locally?


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## socios b.c. prez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMYnZu9fdVA


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 16 2008, 04:39 PM~9711706
> *I just got a hold of Joel from Jagster. Who in L.A. can pick up my plaques and send em to me. OR can I have authorization to have them done locally?
> *


???? ART???


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 16 2008, 04:45 PM~9711755
> *???? ART???
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

PM SENT


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 16 2008, 04:57 PM~9711866
> *PM  SENT
> *


pm sent


----------



## tequila sunrise

any other shows coming up on SUNDAYS?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 16 2008, 06:30 PM~9712675
> *any other shows coming up on SUNDAYS?
> *


nuthing for now


----------



## eric ramos

arts wife is hot


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 16 2008, 06:50 PM~9712837
> *arts wife is hot
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 16 2008, 06:50 PM~9712837
> *arts wife is hot
> *


art is full of shit thats not his wife


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 16 2008, 06:51 PM~9712843
> *art is full of shit thats not his wife...... this is my man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## eric ramos

no shit bit that bitch is fuken fine and petite that kind of woman a man can only dream of having unless hes got cash


----------



## 817Lowrider

no dice


----------



## Lil Spanks

i found eric


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 16 2008, 04:54 PM~9712870
> *no shit bit that bitch is fuken fine and petite that kind of woman a man can only dream of having unless hes got cash
> *


X A FUCKIN MILLION!!!! damn id hit that shit all day. the chick, not art :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

Jaun is


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## eric ramos

fuck wtf
fuck
fuck
fuck


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 16 2008, 05:56 PM~9712885
> *i found eric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i cant stop laughin


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 16 2008, 05:56 PM~9712885
> *i found eric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## eric ramos

ha


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 16 2008, 07:47 PM~9713345
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :|


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 16 2008, 07:12 PM~9713044
> *:|
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

THIS CLUB IS FULL OF HATERS


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 17 2008, 07:58 PM~9720794
> *THIS CLUB IS FULL OF HATERS
> *


damn these cats are nuts


----------



## 817Lowrider

MEH


----------



## Lil Spanks

:| :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 17 2008, 05:03 PM~9720834
> *MEH
> *


x2


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 17 2008, 08:20 PM~9720993
> *x2
> *


 :werd:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I know


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 17 2008, 06:22 PM~9721010
> *I know
> *


Hater :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 17 2008, 05:23 PM~9721024
> *Hater :|
> *


takes one to know one.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 17 2008, 06:25 PM~9721033
> *takes one to know one.
> *


Hater


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Im hungry.


----------



## The ZONE

i need a club t shirt, but art hates me, so we dont know where thats going, lots of haters


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Jan 17 2008, 05:30 PM~9721082
> *i need a club t shirt, but art hates me, so we dont know where thats going, lots of haters
> *


what size you need?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Jan 17 2008, 06:30 PM~9721082
> *i need a club t shirt, but art hates me, so we dont know where thats going, lots of haters
> *


We dont even get the new ones yet...so your gonna have to wait like everyone else


----------



## socios b.c. prez

just go over to www.artisticsshirts.com/artsafag and they will take care of you right away.


----------



## LocoSoCal

I want a t-shirt :biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE

ill wait im patient


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 17 2008, 06:35 PM~9721138
> *I want a t-shirt  :biggrin:
> *


Well lets talk  :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 17 2008, 05:39 PM~9721179
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :burn:


----------



## The ZONE

wow thats disturbing


----------



## OSO 805

was up..........art me and monchis are coming out in last laff magazine there doing a video shoot at my homies store.....


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 17 2008, 10:03 PM~9723119
> *was up..........art me and monchis are coming out in last laff magazine there doing a video shoot at my homies store.....
> *


laggers


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

for eric


----------



## somerstyle

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 17 2008, 06:38 PM~9721171
> *Well ill suck ur cock   :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: damn


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@Jan 18 2008, 04:38 AM~9725177
> * damm she's fine....I hit it 10 x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 17 2008, 06:35 PM~9721138
> *I want a t-shirt  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 18 2008, 02:27 PM~9727542
> *
> *


thats what i said


----------



## 817Lowrider

just got 2 tickets :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 18 2008, 05:28 PM~9728802
> *just got 2 tickets :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck off


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 18 2008, 06:28 PM~9728802
> *just got 2 tickets :angry:
> *


what kind of tickets...

:roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

rather not say


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 18 2008, 06:40 PM~9728895
> *rather not say
> *


you getting surcharges on top of your tickets!


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

was g0od fam...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 18 2008, 05:41 PM~9728909
> *you getting surcharges on top of your tickets!
> *


most likely :angry: :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Jan 18 2008, 05:44 PM~9728931
> *was g0od fam...
> *


chillen chillen


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 18 2008, 05:40 PM~9728895
> *rather not say
> *


For hooking


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 18 2008, 07:24 PM~9729236
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like them patterns!!!!

nice design! might have to steal them :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 18 2008, 06:26 PM~9729249
> *i like them patterns!!!!
> 
> nice design! might have to steal them :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 18 2008, 05:24 PM~9729236
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit thats bad i though it was the real paint job u dumn bitch


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 17 2008, 11:47 PM~9724519
> *for eric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 18 2008, 06:52 PM~9729457
> *
> *


Dumb Bicth :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

ur mom
and cloverfield is a werid ass movie 
go check it out or get pirata dvd from ur local dude at resturants or flea markets ha


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 19 2008, 02:07 AM~9732097
> *ur mom
> and cloverfield is a werid ass movie
> go check it out or get pirata dvd from ur local dude at resturants or flea markets ha
> *


***


----------



## socios b.c. prez

blamo!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 19 2008, 02:18 AM~9732144
> *blamo!!!!!
> *


Oh no.... :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 19 2008, 01:20 AM~9732150
> *WHIPE OUT!!!!!
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 19 2008, 02:22 AM~9732158
> *I'M GAYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn just got back from the club


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Arts mad.


----------



## Lil Spanks

Rauls mad


----------



## 817Lowrider

Im cheesin :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## tequila sunrise

:wave:


----------



## MR.559




----------



## Lil Spanks

MIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 19 2008, 02:42 PM~9734272
> *
> 
> http://www.lowriderbike.com/bike_features/...cycle_cremator/
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## MR.559

thought you guys would like that  



> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 19 2008, 01:43 PM~9734283
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 19 2008, 02:45 PM~9734297
> *thought you guys would like that
> *


Its old...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 19 2008, 10:41 AM~9733059
> *Im cheesin  :biggrin:
> *


Right :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MR.559+Jan 19 2008, 02:45 PM~9734297-->
> 
> 
> 
> thought you guys would like that
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was before art owned it
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 19 2008, 03:22 PM~9734476
> *Right :|
> *


:thumbsdown:


----------



## The ZONE

the way that bike was then was one of the bikes that got me into lowriding


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Jan 19 2008, 06:47 PM~9735464
> *the way that bike was then was one of the bikes that got me into lowriding
> *


  arts a dumb ass


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 19 2008, 08:56 PM~9735509
> *  arts a dumb ass
> *


i always liked the way it was, but change is never a bad thing either


----------



## 817Lowrider

true


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

yes sir


----------



## socios b.c. prez

SHEESH!!!!!!


----------



## LocoSoCal

Art use to own cremator (bike) ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 19 2008, 10:12 PM~9736859
> *Art use to own cremator (bike) ?
> *


That bike used to belong to someone in Legions but Art bought it cause it was for sale. Hes currently redoing the bike and is set to debut sometime this year.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 19 2008, 11:15 PM~9736879
> *That bike used to belong to someone in Legions but Art bought it cause it was for sale. Hes currently  redoing the bike and is set to debut sometime this year.
> *


well said


----------



## eric ramos

indeed


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I stand corrected.


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 19 2008, 10:15 PM~9736879
> *That bike used to belong to someone in Legions but Art bought it cause it was for sale. Hes currently  redoing the bike and is set to debut sometime this year.
> *


How long has Art hade the bike now ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 20 2008, 12:19 AM~9737281
> *How long has Art hade the bike now ?
> *


A few years


----------



## LocoSoCal

I wanted to ask all you bike experts for you'r opinion :biggrin: , I'm thinking about doing my bike two tone'n some of the parts on it , like having some of the parts gold plated and leaving some chrome , I am having the fenders,head light and knock off engraved on two tone , that is why I want to get some of the parts gold plated , like fender braces,pedals,chain stering wheel,mufflers and thats it, what do you expets think ? :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 19 2008, 11:28 PM~9737320
> *A few years
> *


That bike is bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

i think u should go with better twisted parts like square twist or go with lazer cut parts? idk thats my 2 ccents thers no reason why plate china parts 24k gold


----------



## 817Lowrider

it will be better.
Stick around and find out the details


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 19 2008, 11:33 PM~9737353
> *it will be better.
> Stick around and find out the details
> *


Thanks . I just don't want to over do it , just something clean and simple


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 19 2008, 11:33 PM~9737351
> *i think u should go with better twisted parts like square twist or go with lazer cut parts? idk thats my 2 ccents thers no reason why plate china parts 24k gold
> *


Thats a good point , I want to go ton Manny's Bike Shop , to see what they got


----------



## LocoSoCal

I did get the parts to the turn table chromed , and I took the base of it today to get it upholster, and for now , thats it . no more $$$$ :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 19 2008, 11:40 PM~9737396
> *Thats a good point , I want to go ton Manny's Bike Shop , to see what they got
> *


yea hes fuken good but hes kinda expensive but if u dream it he can build it


----------



## 817Lowrider

yes sir thats true


----------



## eric ramos

u suck big balls
and they hti ur chin


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 20 2008, 04:41 PM~9740389
> *u suck big balls
> and they hti ur chin
> *


Never. well once in high school I let a ugly chick lick my nut sac but that was 5 years ago :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

lol wtf? lololololololololol
tbag bitch


----------



## 817Lowrider

I seem to have misplaced my damn shirt


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 20 2008, 07:45 PM~9741281
> *I seem to have misplaced my damn shirt
> *


sure someone aint using it for a blanket... :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 20 2008, 06:45 PM~9741281
> *I seem to have misplaced my damn shirt
> *


Nevermind I just found it :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 20 2008, 06:47 PM~9741299
> *sure someone aint using it for a blanket... :0
> *


jokes muthafucka jokes


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, lowriderwiz

wut it dew wiz


----------



## The ZONE

wiz is cool, he dont bother nobody


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Jan 20 2008, 07:41 PM~9741693
> *wiz is cool, he dont bother nobody
> *


okayyyyy.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:|


----------



## GrimReaper

wats goood


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 21 2008, 01:01 PM~9746683
> *:|
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

hoe toe


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 21 2008, 03:34 PM~9747455
> *:|
> *


what the deal with the 30th tees....march is coming up!

are we gonna have them yes or no?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 21 2008, 04:36 PM~9748237
> *what the deal with the 30th tees....march is coming up!
> 
> are we gonna have them yes or no?
> *


x2 I am ready for some fun


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 21 2008, 05:41 PM~9748285
> *x2 I am ready for some fun
> *


im ready for some 24"S :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 21 2008, 04:45 PM~9748316
> *im ready for some 24"S :cheesy:
> *


????


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 21 2008, 05:46 PM~9748322
> *????
> *


for the charger! :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 21 2008, 04:51 PM~9748360
> *for the charger! :cheesy:
> *


damn tweny foes!!!! DOORZ OPEN MANE!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

:0 :0 :0


----------



## The ZONE

damn i need to talk to bones about getting one of those plaques for my rides


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 21 2008, 04:53 PM~9748373
> *damn tweny foes!!!! DOORZ OPEN MANE!!!
> *


Yea in your Ford Pinto


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 20 2008, 06:47 PM~9741299
> *sure someone aint using it for a blanket... :0
> *


Naa, Still to small...He needs a tarp to cover up


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 21 2008, 07:45 PM~9750023
> *Naa, Still to small...He needs a tarp to cover up
> *


got jokes hoe toe.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 21 2008, 07:58 PM~9750130
> *got jokes hoe toe.
> *


YEa...Now what...Camel toe


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 21 2008, 08:29 PM~9750410
> *YEa...Now what...Camel toe
> *


suck a nut joe toe. I run this shit son!!!!


----------



## eric ramos

nuts on ur chin


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 21 2008, 08:33 PM~9750437
> *nuts on ur chin
> *


Enough said...... :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

wtf?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 21 2008, 08:51 PM~9750583
> *wtf?
> *


Pic's or it didn't happin


----------



## eric ramos

same about ultra violet


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 21 2008, 08:23 PM~9750887
> *same about ultra violet
> *


x2


----------



## OSO 805

THIS WILL BE REDY FOR SAN BERNANDINO


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 18 2008, 05:24 PM~9729236
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM :0 THATS TIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 18 2008, 05:24 PM~9729236
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM :0 THATS TIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 22 2008, 01:04 AM~9753439
> *DAM :0 THATS TIGHT :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

yes sir it is


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 21 2008, 10:53 PM~9753407
> *THIS WILL BE REDY FOR SAN BERNANDINO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats bad. :thumbsup:


----------



## moneycarlo82

wut up artistics B.C. How ya doin?


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 21 2008, 10:53 PM~9753407
> *THIS WILL BE REDY FOR SAN BERNANDINO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how many members are going to san bernardino? i might take 2 bikes and some model cars


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

Look who got invited.....
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9758409


----------



## Lil Spanks

Look who got invited.....
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9758409


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 22 2008, 05:00 PM~9757777
> *how many members are going to san bernardino? i might take 2 bikes and some model cars
> *


HOPEFULLY 4 :biggrin: WILL BE GOING


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 22 2008, 03:26 PM~9757037
> *thats bad. :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

wut it dew oso


----------



## OSO 805

WAS UP LOKO WHAT YOU UP TO???


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 22 2008, 08:45 PM~9759025
> *WAS UP LOKO WHAT YOU UP TO???
> *


workin man. thats bout it till march. first show of the season


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## eric ramos

art likes assmilk


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 22 2008, 10:27 PM~9760087
> *art likes my sisters tittymilk
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Lil Spanks

I see you hore........
2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHILLY WILLY, Aztecbike


----------



## socios b.c. prez

great


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 23 2008, 01:32 AM~9761476
> *great
> *


Oh, No :|


----------



## eric ramos

arts wife is ugly she looks anerexic


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 22 2008, 11:46 PM~9761540
> *arts wife is ugly she looks anerexic
> *


she's :barf: . i like the set of twins he posted up. the blondes and the chick in the teal top showing mad cleavage. i was like :cheesy:  :yes:. damn, i gotta put up a picture of eva longoria, jennifer love hewitt, or alyssa milano....or maybe hayden panetierre. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 23 2008, 10:19 AM~9762703
> *she's  :barf: . i like the set of  twins he posted up. the blondes and the chick in the teal top showing mad cleavage. i was like :cheesy:    :yes:. damn, i gotta put up a picture of eva longoria, jennifer love hewitt, or alyssa milano....or maybe hayden panetierre.  :biggrin:
> *


Your wife would kill you


----------



## tequila sunrise

she already knows i like them bitches. i have pictures of them on my binder of diabetes info. the new picture you have is ALOT better. titty titty!!!, gitty gitty goo!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

than post them.. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 23 2008, 01:12 PM~9764141
> *she already knows i like them bitches. i have pictures of them on my binder of diabetes info. the new picture you have is ALOT better. titty titty!!!, gitty gitty goo!!
> *


LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 23 2008, 04:14 PM~9765331
> *LMAO :biggrin:
> *


shut up u like men ***


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 23 2008, 04:15 PM~9765338
> *shut up u like men ***
> *


suck it eazy biatch


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 23 2008, 04:21 PM~9765376
> *suck it eazy biatch
> *


 :loco:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 23 2008, 04:38 PM~9765473
> *:loco:
> *


hater


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 23 2008, 04:43 PM~9765508
> *hater
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 23 2008, 01:49 PM~9765176
> *than post them.. :biggrin:
> *


you know i can't post shit. if i could i'd post the pics you seen in my 6 photoalbums with a shitload of skanks and my bike and model cars...fuckin computer.


----------



## 817Lowrider

that victor on the bottom


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 23 2008, 06:26 PM~9766226
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that victor on the bottom
> *


Wow,.....ur cool :|


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 23 2008, 06:26 PM~9766226
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that victor on the bottom
> *



what happened to victors trike? is the trike now in Thee Artistics or what bike does he have? just wondering


----------



## 817Lowrider

I thought that trike was gangsta boogie. belongs to santana bike club


----------



## noe_from_texas

yeah, and that bike belonged to victor


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 23 2008, 07:10 PM~9766595
> *yeah, and that bike belonged to victor
> *


well, I am not sure he brought it when he and Santana parted ways.


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

some people say cucumbers taste better pickled


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Jan 23 2008, 07:11 PM~9766603-->
> 
> 
> 
> well, I am not sure he brought it when he and Santana parted ways.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 23 2008, 07:16 PM~9766651
> *:|
> *



that's weird :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 23 2008, 07:27 PM~9766740
> *some people say cucumbers taste better pickled
> *


huh :uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas

pero con limon


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 23 2008, 07:38 PM~9766810
> *huh :uh:
> *


huh



what???


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 23 2008, 07:47 PM~9766857
> *huh
> what???
> *


huh..






what?? :roflmao: ...your hoes look like a bag of skittles


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 23 2008, 07:50 PM~9766884
> *huh..
> what?? :roflmao: ...your hoes look like a bag of skittles
> *


lmao you watch to much tv :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 23 2008, 07:52 PM~9766898
> *lmao you watch to much tv :biggrin:
> *


hehe...those mutha#@!$% don't have shoes


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 23 2008, 07:53 PM~9766910
> *hehe...those mutha#@!$% don't have shoes
> *


look like a broke ice t


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 23 2008, 07:54 PM~9766916
> *look like a broke ice t
> *


That muthaphyuker pump my gas on the way over here


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 23 2008, 07:56 PM~9766931
> *That muthaphyuker pump my gas on the way over here
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

she got a song poppa dont preach

I got a song you bitch its call 

daughter dont sing!


----------



## Lil Spanks

She wears underwear with dick hole in them


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 23 2008, 07:58 PM~9766951
> *She wears underwear with dick hole in them
> *


damn that shit wild


I didnt have sex with katie
Lysol had sex with katie

No tyrone you had sex with me too.

Correction I had sex with Katie :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 23 2008, 08:00 PM~9766967
> *damn that shit wild
> I didnt have sex with katie
> Lysol had sex with katie
> 
> No tyrone you had sex with me too.
> 
> Correction I had sex with Katie :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: *DEEP LOCK*


----------



## The ZONE

lysol had sex with katie, i just filmed it


----------



## 817Lowrider

correction!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

Katie has some big ass titties..hahahahahaha


----------



## The ZONE

hey chad....
i had sex wi katie too meh


----------



## Lil Spanks

Katie has some big ass titties..hahahahahaha


----------



## Lil Spanks

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOhhh snap....Bobby light......


----------



## The ZONE

bobby light gonna do you right
your man dont have to know
i put that flashlight on you bitch
cause your just a HOOO-OOO!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

SWING THE FLASH LIGHT


----------



## The ZONE




----------



## 817Lowrider

lol I am gonna do all my versus on the toilet


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Jan 23 2008, 08:29 PM~9767190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANY MORE PICS.


----------



## The ZONE

just go on google


----------



## The ZONE




----------



## eric ramos

u nigas is tripin


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 23 2008, 10:46 PM~9768515
> *u nigas is tripin
> *


use a gay man


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## eric ramos

faaaaaaaaaaag


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 23 2008, 11:39 PM~9769478
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol :cheesy:


----------



## OSO 805

WAS UP!!!!!!!


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by OSO 805+Jan 24 2008, 02:22 AM~9769842-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by OSO [email protected] 24 2008, 02:27 AM~9769886
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by OSO [email protected] 24 2008, 02:29 AM~9769904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OSO 805_@Jan 24 2008, 02:31 AM~9769927
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS WHATS UP!! BOUT TIME SOMEONE POSTED UP SOME CHIT WORTH LOOKING AT!!  :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


quit posting that offtopic chit!!
THAT WHATS OFF TOPIC IS FOR!!!!


----------



## OSO 805

MONCHIS BIKE SWAVISITO


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805

CRUZING


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 24 2008, 01:19 AM~9770282
> *CRUZING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## OSO 805

JR TRIKE


----------



## OSO 805

(ARTS PIXY)......IS THIS FOR SALE???


----------



## Lil Spanks

IN COLOR WEY...


----------



## OSO 805

??????????????????????????/


----------



## Lil Spanks

COLOR PICS


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 24 2008, 01:42 AM~9770436
> *COLOR PICS
> *


ILL TRADE U A FRAME FOR THAT 16'' :0  :biggrin: ?????


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 24 2008, 02:43 AM~9770440
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: MORE CLUB PICS


----------



## Lil Spanks

ITS BEEN GONE FOR A LONG TIME


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805




----------



## Lil Spanks

MORE


----------



## OSO 805

FUCK THAT IM GOING TO SLEEP ILL SHOW YOU TOMARO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9213659
SO ITS YOUR....THE FRAME


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHILLY WILLY, *socios b.c. prez*....CRAP


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 24 2008, 02:21 AM~9770553
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CHILLY WILLY, socios b.c. prez....CRAP
> *


casper says to stop calling him. Hes trying to sleep. :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

IM WAITING FOR YOU TO SHOW


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 24 2008, 03:22 AM~9770555
> *casper says to stop calling him. Hes trying to sleep.  :|
> *


YOU CALL HIM


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 24 2008, 02:23 AM~9770559
> *YOU CALL HIM
> *


he told me he likes it when you send him pics to him. Something for his prison wall. :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHILLY WILLY, socios b.c. prez, CASPER805


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 24 2008, 03:24 AM~9770562
> *he told me he likes it when you send him pics to him. Something for his prison wall.  :|
> *


YOU AND BUBBA


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 24 2008, 02:28 AM~9770575
> *YOU AND BUBBA
> *


Casper needs those pics cause the prison nights are cold.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 24 2008, 03:31 AM~9770580
> *Casper needs those pics cause the prison nights are cold.
> *


WHAT HE GOT TIRED OF LOOKING AT YOU


----------



## socios b.c. prez

he said he needed you to hurry cause he might still be able to get that jumbo jack before it gets too cold.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 24 2008, 03:46 AM~9770593
> *he said he needed you to hurry cause he might still be able to get that jumbo jack before it gets too cold.
> *


I CAN PUT THE JUMBO JACK IN YO ASS TO TAKE TO HIM


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 23 2008, 05:27 PM~9766740
> *some people say cucumbers taste better pickled
> *


 :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 24 2008, 02:57 AM~9770604
> *I CAN PUT THE JUMBO JACK IN YO ASS TO TAKE TO HIM
> *


 :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 24 2008, 12:05 PM~9772330
> *:|
> *


Yea thats right sucka :|


----------



## The ZONE

wow. :nosad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

BOBBY LIGHT SUCKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Life Sentence.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 24 2008, 02:10 PM~9773240
> *Life Sentence.
> *


yEA IM CALLING OUR RAUL...NOW WHAT.....ITS GOING TO GET HOT AND HEAVY IN THIS BICTH :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

COME OUT RAUL...WHY YOU HIDING..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:|


----------



## tequila sunrise

who of thee artistics has some quality built models built?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 24 2008, 04:13 PM~9773686
> *who of thee artistics has some quality built models built?
> *


i used to build them when iwas like 12....lol
open the trunks, doors, chop tops...

used alluminum foil for trim and what not....i made some clean ones...before they sold all the stuff they do now....so they had supremes no wires..lol


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## The ZONE

not in here son


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jan 24 2008, 03:28 PM~9773797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the gayest thing post yet


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 24 2008, 06:00 PM~9774056
> *the gayest thing post yet
> *


 :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:uh:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 24 2008, 01:16 PM~9773716
> *i used to build them when iwas like 12....lol
> open the trunks, doors, chop tops...
> 
> used alluminum foil for trim and what not....i made some clean ones...before they sold all the stuff they do now....so they had supremes no wires..lol
> *


oh, just askin. i got back into it a few months ago and now im fuckin addicted to building models...the plastic must have crack mixed in to it and everytime i touch the damn thing i want to build another. just wonderin...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 24 2008, 04:05 PM~9774093
> *:uh:
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

GAYNESS!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 24 2008, 05:11 PM~9774520
> *GAYNESS!!!
> *


 :nosad: :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 24 2008, 05:20 PM~9774573
> *:nosad:  :yessad:
> *


huh


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 24 2008, 07:53 PM~9774873
> *huh
> *


i dont get it either


----------



## tequila sunrise

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Jan 24 2008, 06:02 PM~9774955
> *i dont get it either
> *


they gayness is strong with him


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 24 2008, 06:30 PM~9775205
> *they gayness is strong with him
> *


 :nosad: :yes: :yessad: :no: :|


----------



## show-bound

started looking into antoher club today...

one without so much gayness :0


----------



## The ZONE

makes sense to me


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 24 2008, 06:31 PM~9775219
> *started looking into antoher club today...
> 
> one without so much gayness  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: its juans fault


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Jan 24 2008, 06:33 PM~9775247-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: its juans fault
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah with you gay ass pms
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Jan 24 2008, 06:31 PM~9775219
> *started looking into antoher club today...
> 
> one without so much gayness  :0
> *


dont go to 
hard up c.c.

totally not what you would think it is. :ugh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 24 2008, 06:39 PM~9775304
> *yeah with you gay ass pms
> 
> dont go to
> hard up c.c.
> 
> totally not what you would think it is. :ugh:
> *


*
SEE JUANS DOING IT...*


----------



## noe_from_texas

:wave:


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 24 2008, 08:57 PM~9775497
> *:wave:
> *


sup noe


----------



## Lil Spanks

:yessad: :yessad:


----------



## OSO 805

:0


----------



## OSO 805

NEEDS A LITTLE BIT MORE SANDING BUT ITS ALLMOST DONE!!!!!.....HIT ME UP....


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 24 2008, 10:17 PM~9776283
> *NEEDS A LITTLE BIT MORE SANDING BUT ITS ALLMOST DONE!!!!!.....HIT ME UP....
> *


its a hot frame man


----------



## OSO 805

NEW PAGE BITCHES


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 24 2008, 08:17 PM~9776283
> *NEEDS A LITTLE BIT MORE SANDING BUT ITS ALLMOST DONE!!!!!.....HIT ME UP....
> *


pm sent


----------



## RO-BC

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ROLLERZ ONLY THIS YEAR FELLAS SAME TO YALL I GUESS


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 24 2008, 10:24 PM~9776349
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ROLLERZ ONLY THIS YEAR FELLAS SAME TO YALL I GUESS
> *


thanks taco


----------



## Lil Spanks

oso let me know so i can send the stuff to you with a little suprise


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

BOOOOBBBBBBBBBYYYYYY LIGHTTTTTTT


----------



## The ZONE

baby, what you doin with me at night just aint right girl...


----------



## Lil Spanks

THATSSSSS RIGHHHHTTTTTTTT


----------



## The ZONE

shes a dirty girl!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

DIRTY GIRL, DIRTY GIRL


----------



## The ZONE

late at night, come on, you blowin on my phone,
i know you on the creep girl, how could i say no
bobby light gonna do you right 
your man dont have to know
i put that flashlight on you bitch
cause you just a HOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## eric ramos

bunch of bad ass fuken pics yo


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:|


----------



## The ZONE

dead tonight eh?


----------



## The ZONE

bobby light
bobby light


----------



## The ZONE

so whos ready for the superbowl


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 24 2008, 09:32 PM~9777108
> *ANYBODY THATS INSTERSTED
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9774555
> *


do you still got that 16inch pixie


----------



## Lil Spanks

> do you still got that 16inch pixie
> no


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Jan 24 2008, 07:17 PM~9776292
> *its a hot frame man
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

pm sent


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 24 2008, 11:36 PM~9778498
> *:|
> *


 :|


----------



## OSO 805

ART DID YOUR HOMIE AIR BRUSH THESE FRAMES THERE FROM SANTA ANA????


----------



## lowriderwiz

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup wiz


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup oso


----------



## lowriderwiz

not much jaun wut up with you ?


----------



## OSO 805

SUP HOMIE GETING YOUR BIKE REDY???


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz+Jan 25 2008, 04:29 PM~9783375-->
> 
> 
> 
> not much jaun wut up with you ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just got back from the post office
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OSO 805_@Jan 25 2008, 04:33 PM~9783388
> *SUP HOMIE GETING YOUR BIKE REDY???
> *


yes sir


----------



## OSO 805

ART I NEED AIR BRUSH AND SOME PINSTRIPING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 25 2008, 04:25 PM~9783350
> *ART DID YOUR HOMIE AIR BRUSH THESE FRAMES THERE FROM SANTA ANA????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think so


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 25 2008, 04:37 PM~9783419
> *ART I NEED AIR BRUSH AND SOME PINSTRIPING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


first air the brush


----------



## 817Lowrider

ima go get a tat in a few :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderwiz

just finished one a few mins ago and gotta do one in a bit :nicoderm:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 25 2008, 06:10 PM~9784058
> *ima go get a tat in a few :biggrin:
> *


Of what......thats says i luv chicken... :cheesy:


----------



## OSO 805

LOOK WHATS GOING YOUR WAY


----------



## OSO 805

WASSSSSSSSS UP FAMILY!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 25 2008, 08:28 PM~9784978
> *LOOK WHATS GOING YOUR WAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


as of monday...my sis is going to ship it out at work..


----------



## OSO 805

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTT


----------



## OSO 805

ART CAN YOU SPRAY A FRAME FOR ME LIKE THIS???


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 25 2008, 10:14 PM~9785722
> *ART CAN YOU SPRAY A FRAME FOR ME LIKE THIS???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LIKE HOW...


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 26 2008, 12:24 AM~9785784
> *LIKE HOW...
> *


water spots man


----------



## OSO 805

MY CUZENZ FRAME NEEDS TO GET SPRAYED AGAIN HOOK IT UP!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Jan 25 2008, 10:26 PM~9785801
> *water spots man
> *


THAT I CAN DO


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 26 2008, 12:27 AM~9785814
> *THAT I CAN DO
> *


thats a cool effect, its different


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 25 2008, 10:26 PM~9785806
> *MY CUZENZ FRAME NEEDS TO GET SPRAYED AGAIN HOOK IT UP!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATS WRONG WITH IT??? IT JUST NEEDS PATTERS


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 26 2008, 12:28 AM~9785818
> *WHATS WRONG WITH IT??? IT JUST NEEDS PATTERS
> *


it needs about 80 layers of candy with different designs


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 25 2008, 09:24 PM~9785784
> *LIKE HOW...
> *


LIKE THE SAME COLORS :cheesy: AND SOME SIMULARE GRAFFIX :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

HAVE HIM WENT SAND IT AND WE'LL DO PATTERS AND WATER DROPS


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 26 2008, 12:29 AM~9785826
> *LIKE THE SAME COLORS :cheesy: AND SOME SIMULARE GRAFFIX :biggrin:
> *


man i dig the teal, blue and purple, but not the silver, but overall cool colors and graphics


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 25 2008, 09:30 PM~9785837
> *HAVE HIM WENT SAND IT AND WE'LL DO PATTERS AND WATER DROPS
> *


 :biggrin: HELL YEA ILL TELL HIM EY HIT ME UP WITH A PRICE


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 25 2008, 09:30 PM~9785837
> *HAVE HIM WENT SAND IT AND WE'LL DO PATTERS AND WATER DROPS
> *


 :biggrin: HELL YEA ILL TELL HIM EY HIT ME UP WITH A PRICE


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 25 2008, 10:34 PM~9785854
> *:biggrin: HELL YEA ILL TELL HIM EY HIT ME UP WITH A PRICE
> *


I WONT CHARGE YOU.....


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Jan 25 2008, 10:31 PM~9785840
> *man i dig the teal, blue and purple,  but not the silver, but overall cool colors and graphics
> *


THE SIVLER WAS THE METAL..I DIDNT HAVE SILVER BASE AT THE TIME


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 26 2008, 12:37 AM~9785876
> *THE SIVLER WAS THE METAL..I DIDNT HAVE SILVER BASE AT THE TIME
> *


oh hell i didnt notice the grain in the metal till just now


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 25 2008, 09:36 PM~9785869
> *I WONT CHARGE YOU.....
> *


 :0 DAMMMMMM ARE YOU SERIOUS :cheesy: THANKS ARTY FOR HOOKING IT UP THAT FOOL IS GOING TO SHIT HIM SELF :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 25 2008, 10:39 PM~9785893
> *:0 DAMMMMMM ARE YOU SERIOUS :cheesy: THANKS ARTY FOR HOOKING IT UP THAT FOOL IS GOING TO SHIT HIM SELF :biggrin:
> *


WET SAND IT FIRST.....


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHAT COLOR IS IT??


----------



## OSO 805

LIKE A DARK AS GREEN......


----------



## Lil Spanks

IM WORKING ON IT RIGHT NOW


----------



## Lil Spanks

Bike size are 60 bucks raw.
120 chrome.
50 dollar setup fee.
if you get 5 or more.ITLL BE LESS


----------



## OSO 805

ALLRIGHT COOL COOL!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 25 2008, 10:26 PM~9785806
> *MY CUZENZ FRAME NEEDS TO GET SPRAYED AGAIN HOOK IT UP!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

*WHERE JUAN AND ERIC GO*


----------



## eric ramos

mmmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh '
fukkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Jan 25 2008, 06:14 PM~9784091
> *just finished one a few mins ago and gotta do one in a bit  :nicoderm:
> *


pics?


----------



## tequila sunrise

model car show tomorrow in pasadena, cali. im gonna go and check it out if i don't go to the pomona grand national roadster show (lifestyle supposed to be at the pomona show).


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 25 2008, 04:34 PM~9783400
> *just got back from the GAY MASSAGE PARLOR
> yes sir
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jan 26 2008, 11:32 AM~9788320
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


think juan got the happy ending eh


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## GrimReaper

:wave: :wave:


----------



## The ZONE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## eric ramos

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## OSO 805

WAS UP LOKOS!!!!!!!!


----------



## OSO 805

DAM IM WORKING ON SOME FENDERS RIGHT NOW ILL POST PICS IN A LITTLE BIT...............FUCK BODY WORK!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

just got tatted up :biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 26 2008, 06:49 PM~9790712
> *just got tatted up :biggrin:
> *


what you get


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jan 26 2008, 09:32 AM~9788320
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


can you fuck your wife seriously? I dont want to be mean.But I bet you cant see your dick


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 25 2008, 10:15 PM~9786201
> *WHERE JUAN AND ERIC GO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH we got one of them.but ther more clean LOL


----------



## eric ramos

wat u get tat


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE+Jan 26 2008, 04:50 PM~9790717-->
> 
> 
> 
> what you get
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eric ramos_@Jan 26 2008, 08:08 PM~9791739
> *wat u get tat
> *



My moms name on my wrist and this on my shoulder. minus the moon :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

foros??????????


----------



## 817Lowrider

yes sir


----------



## eric ramos

werd


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 26 2008, 07:26 PM~9791889
> *My moms name on my wrist and this on my shoulder. minus the moon  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos+Jan 26 2008, 09:01 PM~9792130-->
> 
> 
> 
> werd
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Jan 26 2008, 09:12 PM~9792187
> *:|
> *


yeah son!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 26 2008, 09:12 PM~9792187
> *:|
> *


Thats what i said


----------



## 817Lowrider

shit is hot


----------



## GrimReaper

juan u had alot more room for something biger


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 26 2008, 11:07 PM~9793054
> *juan u had alot more room for something biger
> *


it is bigger. it goes around my shoulder


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 27 2008, 08:54 AM~9794515
> *:|
> *


what


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 27 2008, 09:44 AM~9794663
> *what
> *


how youuuuuu doing


----------



## 817Lowrider

chillen chillen


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 25 2008, 10:26 PM~9785806
> *MY CUZENZ FRAME NEEDS TO GET SPRAYED AGAIN HOOK IT UP!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal

I got this on my arm last year , my grandmother pass 2 years ago  











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















Just don't hate on my *BIG *biceps :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I was thinking of getting something like that on my leg


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 27 2008, 05:05 PM~9796409
> *I was thinking of getting something like that on my leg
> *


i was gonna get my tat done, but i didnt have enough money, and i chickened out anyway


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Jan 27 2008, 06:00 PM~9797364
> *i was gonna get my tat done, but i didnt have enough money, and i chickened out anyway
> *


my cus is a pro. he hooks it up with tats. when I get a camera I will post pics


----------



## 817Lowrider

My moms name on my wrist


----------



## The ZONE

nice


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Jan 27 2008, 06:59 PM~9797807
> *nice
> *


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 27 2008, 09:01 PM~9797817
> *
> *


man i need to have your cuz hook me up with a few


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Jan 27 2008, 07:03 PM~9797837
> *man i need to have your cuz hook me up with a few
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 27 2008, 09:05 PM~9797844
> *:biggrin:
> *


he work at a tattoo/piercing shop, maybe ill get a hole poked in my lip so's i can look like one of those goofy kids i used to beat down in high school


----------



## 817Lowrider

huh


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 27 2008, 10:39 PM~9798566
> *huh
> *


you know what im talkin about


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Jan 27 2008, 08:46 PM~9798654
> *you know what im talkin about
> *


oh I know what youtalmbout


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 27 2008, 07:56 PM~9797787
> *
> My moms name on my wrist
> *


a wirst or the back of your neck


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 27 2008, 09:02 PM~9798833
> *a wirst or the back of your neck
> *


wrist


----------



## Lil Spanks

JUAN WHY DID YOU CALL???


----------



## socios b.c. prez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: socios b.c. prez, casper805
:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 27 2008, 09:50 PM~9799625
> *JUAN WHY DID YOU CALL???
> *


He wanted to call you and tell you good night. :|


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 27 2008, 10:54 PM~9800597
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: socios b.c. prez, casper805
> :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2008, 12:59 AM~9800627
> *He wanted to call you and tell you good night.  :|
> *


he wanted to tuck you in


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 28 2008, 12:00 AM~9800635
> *:biggrin:
> *


Whats up fool.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 27 2008, 11:00 PM~9800641
> *Whats up fool.
> *


sup


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2008, 01:00 AM~9800641
> *Whats up fool.
> *


fine then :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 28 2008, 12:01 AM~9800649
> *fine then :|
> *


FU and your voice mail. :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2008, 01:04 AM~9800664
> *FU and your voice mail. :|
> *


 :0 fu than.........oh yea lololololol


----------



## socios b.c. prez

great.


----------



## Lil Spanks

right


----------



## socios b.c. prez

left


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 28 2008, 12:01 AM~9800647
> *sup
> *


FUCK YOU CASPER CALLING MONCHIS BUT YOU CANT HIT ME UP TO TELL ME INFO :angry: :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## socios b.c. prez

atleast I got the girl sitting on my lap.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2008, 01:22 AM~9800751
> *atleast I got the girl sitting on my lap.
> *


or is it


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

*CASPER*


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 27 2008, 11:20 PM~9800744
> *FUCK YOU CASPER CALLING MONCHIS BUT YOU CANT HIT ME UP TO TELL ME INFO :angry:  :uh:
> *


i did hit u up first n ur phone wasbusy so i hit up monchis
every time i hit u up ur phones busy


----------



## socios b.c. prez

caspers mad.


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 28 2008, 12:33 AM~9800804
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CASPER
> *


hahahahahahahahah wtf


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## tequila sunrise

i missed one yesterday in pasadena. model meetings at pegasus every 3rd saturday of the month from 7-9 pm. im gonna send a pm to joe from pegasus to keep me posted about shows and such for models.


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 28 2008, 11:54 AM~9803125
> *i missed one yesterday in pasadena. model meetings at pegasus every 3rd saturday of the month from 7-9 pm. im gonna send a pm to joe from pegasus to keep  me posted about shows and such for models.
> *


 :wave: uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 28 2008, 10:53 AM~9802682
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 28 2008, 12:54 PM~9803125
> *i missed one yesterday in pasadena. model meetings at pegasus every 3rd saturday of the month from 7-9 pm. im gonna send a pm to joe from pegasus to keep  me posted about shows and such for models.
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2008, 01:08 PM~9803243
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ur sick :angry:


----------



## OSO 805

THE FENDERS IV BEEN WORKING ON FOR THE 16''


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 28 2008, 03:24 PM~9804247
> *THE FENDERS IV BEEN WORKING ON FOR THE 16''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## OSO 805

VIC YOU NEED TO HIT ME UP YOU FRAME IS JUST SITING IN MY GARAGE!!!!


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 28 2008, 02:26 PM~9804256
> *:0
> *


 :0 :nicoderm: :scrutinize: :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 28 2008, 03:28 PM~9804271
> *VIC YOU NEED TO HIT ME UP YOU FRAME IS JUST SITING IN MY GARAGE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so itll be mine


----------



## GrimReaper

sup art
ey oso i need some fenders get at me


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 27 2008, 10:50 PM~9799625
> *JUAN WHY DID YOU CALL???
> *


yeah kenny told me to call you.


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuckin casper was on wtf!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 28 2008, 04:34 PM~9804764
> *fuckin casper was on wtf!!!
> *


a miricle huh


----------



## The ZONE




----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 28 2008, 10:54 AM~9803125
> *i missed one yesterday in pasadena. model meetings at pegasus every 3rd saturday of the month from 7-9 pm. im gonna send a pm to joe from pegasus to keep  me posted about shows and such for models.
> *


oops, i meant for this message to be for a pm art sent me regarding any model car shows.


----------



## OSO 805

SUP GRIM HIT ME UP WITH A PM !!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 28 2008, 04:56 PM~9804925
> *oops, i meant for this message to be for a pm art sent me regarding any model car shows.
> *


i got the pm


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 28 2008, 03:56 PM~9804925
> *oops, i meant for this message to be for a pm art sent me regarding any model car shows.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## OSO 805

NEW PAGE BITCHES


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 28 2008, 03:28 PM~9804271
> *VIC YOU NEED TO HIT ME UP YOU FRAME IS JUST SITING IN MY GARAGE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Jan 28 2008, 04:49 PM~9804871
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


22's sone


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2008, 11:08 AM~9803243
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


"rosco, bring me daisy duke...i need some pussy, and i want uncle jesse to be watching"


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 28 2008, 05:06 PM~9805011
> *"rosco, bring me daisy duke...i need some pussy, and i want uncle jesse to be watching"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OSO 805

:biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> LOOK WHAT I GOT IN THE MAIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: SAN BERNADINO HERE WE COME


----------



## Lil Spanks

> LOOK WHAT I GOT IN THE MAIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: SAN BERNADINO HERE WE COME
> 
> 
> 
> :0  GIVE ME VIC FRAME :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## 817Lowrider

art you a hoe toe


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 28 2008, 04:26 PM~9805161
> *:0   GIVE ME VIC FRAME :biggrin:
> *


ART THE FRAME HAS LEFT LOMPOC :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 28 2008, 05:32 PM~9805213
> *ART THE FRAME HAS LEFT LOMPOC :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 28 2008, 05:30 PM~9805191
> *art you a hoe toe
> *


takes one to know one


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 28 2008, 05:32 PM~9805213
> *ART THE FRAME HAS LEFT LOMPOC :biggrin:
> *


i already sent your this afternoon


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 28 2008, 04:46 PM~9805302
> *:cheesy:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

OLD SKOOL NIKKAS


----------



## eric ramos

asssssssssssssholeeeeeeeeeeeeeees


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 28 2008, 05:56 PM~9805385
> *OLD SKOOL NIKKAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  
Thats hot right there


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 28 2008, 06:06 PM~9805456
> *asssssssssssssholeeeeeeeeeeeeeees
> *


WHO YOUR SIS ***


----------



## 817Lowrider

your lame


----------



## eric ramos

u suck


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 28 2008, 06:35 PM~9805749
> *u suck
> *


hows your display coming?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 28 2008, 06:35 PM~9805749
> *u suck
> *


how your sis


----------



## casper805

:biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 28 2008, 02:34 PM~9804764
> *my daddy casper was on wtf!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 29 2008, 12:47 AM~9809976
> *I LUV JUANS C---K
> *


 :uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 28 2008, 11:05 PM~9810101
> *casper u make me so wet
> *


 :uh:


----------



## skinnischwinn

:biggrin: KOOLAID MAN??? JUANGOTTI???? :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jan 29 2008, 12:06 AM~9810556
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: KOOLAID MAN???  JUANGOTTI???? :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## tequila sunrise

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 29 2008, 12:37 PM~9812754
> *:wave:
> *


MIKE WAD UP :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

man, i went to the grand national roadster show sat and lost my fuckin digital camera. then i told my lady "well, at least i have my video camera", and she says, " i can't find it"...she fuckin lost my $400 camera when i was in the hospital, so now i have to start from scratch on all my damn cameras. i had pics and video of when my daughter was born, now i don't have shit because she was careless to "clean house" and loose my video camera. i had 1,700 pictures on my 2gig memory card, all poof, gone. :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 29 2008, 01:02 PM~9812901
> *man, i went to the grand national roadster show sat and lost my fuckin digital camera. then i told my lady "well, at least i have my video camera", and she says, " i can't find it"...she fuckin lost my $400 camera when i was in the hospital, so now i have to start from scratch on all my damn cameras. i had pics and video of when my daughter was born, now i don't have shit because she was careless to "clean house" and loose my video camera. i had 1,700 pictures on my 2gig memory card, all poof, gone.  :angry:
> *


 :tears: ALL THE PICS OF BOOBIES


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 29 2008, 01:05 AM~9810101
> *:uh:
> *


HE DOES


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## GrimReaper

sup 

didnt the topic name have bikeclub b4 or am i buggin


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 29 2008, 05:48 PM~9815182
> *sup
> 
> didnt the topic name have bikeclub b4 or am i buggin
> *


yes and it said VC OC CHAPS!!!!


----------



## 2lowsyn

BREAKING NEWS-lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

got some shit in huh.


----------



## tequila sunrise

anyone have a schwinn spedo cable kit?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 29 2008, 06:17 PM~9815491
> *anyone have a schwinn spedo cable  kit?
> *


SHIT I LOST MINE :angry:


----------



## OSO 805

was up lokos!!!!!!!!


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jan 29 2008, 05:02 PM~9815330
> *BREAKING NEWS-lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

frame looks crazy


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 29 2008, 06:29 PM~9816290
> *frame looks crazy
> *


CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 29 2008, 04:00 PM~9815313
> *yes and it said VC OC CHAPS!!!!
> *


yea i had it changed a while back ago


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 30 2008, 12:25 AM~9819311
> *yea i had it changed a while back ago
> *


RIGHT :|


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 29 2008, 11:32 PM~9819367
> *RIGHT :|
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :burn: :happysad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jan 29 2008, 05:02 PM~9815330
> *BREAKING NEWS-lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


progres finaly


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 28 2008, 05:47 PM~9805920
> *how your sis
> *


gettin big
and its a girl :tears:


----------



## Lil Spanks

go to school


----------



## eric ramos

i am stupid fuck


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 30 2008, 11:20 AM~9821516
> *i am stupid fuck
> *


bring home a girl 4 me


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 30 2008, 09:23 AM~9821550
> *bring home a girl 4 me
> *


me too! in need to hit some different pussy :biggrin:...cheerleader, soccer player, as long as she's 18. then :tongue: her pussy and she'll  my cock :nicoderm:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 30 2008, 10:20 AM~9821516
> *i am stupid fuck
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 30 2008, 12:09 PM~9821870
> *:dunno:
> *


 :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 30 2008, 11:10 AM~9821883
> *:|
> *


hater.


----------



## tequila sunrise

pomona drag races this weekend :cheesy: ..but i don't have a camera or video cam to take pics


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 30 2008, 12:22 PM~9821969
> *hater.
> *


TAKES ONE TO kNOw ONE......HATER


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 30 2008, 11:09 AM~9821870
> *:dunno:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 30 2008, 01:48 PM~9822544
> *:rofl:
> *


HATER


----------



## eric ramos

fuck yea bitch ass nigas i gots fast internet in my skool shit


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 30 2008, 01:54 PM~9822598
> *fuck yea bitch ass nigas i gots fast internet in my skool shit
> *


 :loco:


----------



## eric ramos

fuck yea fuck dail up bitch


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 30 2008, 02:23 PM~9822880
> *fuck yea fuck dail up bitch
> *


 :loco:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 30 2008, 01:23 PM~9822880
> *fuck yea fuck dail up bitch
> *


orale


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 30 2008, 12:47 PM~9822536
> *TAKES ONE TO NO ONE......HATER
> *


Know


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 30 2008, 02:29 PM~9822942
> *Know
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 30 2008, 10:24 AM~9821979
> *pomona drag races this weekend :cheesy: ..but i don't have a camera or video cam to take pics
> *


oops, its actually NEXT weekend. that means that i can go to the fontana cruise night this friday...YES!!! im gonna take the 2 bikes out there, so art, if you want to roll out, let me know. im gonna take the model cars too.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 30 2008, 03:49 PM~9823575
> *oops, its actually NEXT weekend. that means that i can go  to the fontana cruise night this friday...YES!!! im gonna take the 2 bikes out there, so art, if you want to roll out, let me know. im gonna take the model cars too.
> *


WHERE TO FONTANA


----------



## 817Lowrider

ahahahahahaha jokes


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 30 2008, 04:02 PM~9823686
> *ahahahahahaha jokes
> *


 :loco: :loco:


----------



## 817Lowrider

my 16 incher will be here soon!!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 30 2008, 04:15 PM~9823792
> *my 16 incher will be here soon!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


WHAT 16 INCHER??ANY PICS


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 30 2008, 03:49 PM~9823575
> *oops, its actually NEXT weekend. that means that i can go  to the fontana cruise night this friday...YES!!! im gonna take the 2 bikes out there, so art, if you want to roll out, let me know. im gonna take the model cars too.
> *


I FORGOT, IM TAKING MY WIFE OUT TO A MOVIE FRIDAY NIGHT.....AND THAN AFTER FOR SOME


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 30 2008, 04:39 PM~9824002
> *WHAT 16 INCHER??ANY PICS
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 30 2008, 04:46 PM~9824062
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bout to pic this one up too :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 30 2008, 04:49 PM~9824085
> *Bout to pic this one up too :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WANT THAT ONE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 30 2008, 04:51 PM~9824102
> *I WANT THAT ONE
> *


man you just sold one. wtf?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 30 2008, 04:52 PM~9824112
> *man you just sold one. wtf?
> *


BUY IT FOR MY AND ILL PAY YOU......PLACE A BID ON IT


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 30 2008, 04:52 PM~9824116
> *BUY IT FOR MY AND ILL PAY YOU......PLACE A BID ON IT
> *


ARE YOU SURE!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 30 2008, 04:54 PM~9824132
> *ARE YOU SURE!!!
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHILLY WILLY,* the bone collector*
*THE KING IS HERE* :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

sierra, north of the 10 frwy. they say its a good kick back cruise night


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 30 2008, 04:58 PM~9824178
> *YES
> *


ok.


----------



## Lil Spanks

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *CHILLY WILLY, juangotti, tequila sunrise, the bone collector*
*TEAM ALLSTARS*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 30 2008, 05:01 PM~9824203
> *ok.
> *


SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTT


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 30 2008, 02:46 PM~9824062
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hope nobody on here has a foot fetish


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 28 2008, 01:38 PM~9803458
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 30 2008, 05:03 PM~9824235
> *hope nobody on here has a foot fetish
> *


*FEEEEEEETTTT*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 27 2008, 02:47 PM~9796300
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't hate on my BIG biceps  :biggrin:
> *


THIS WOULD GET ERIC HAPPY :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tequila sunrise

hope the other arm doesn't have a smile now, cry later tat


----------



## eric ramos

i hate myself and my bike
and fuck
no progress
pissin me off 
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 30 2008, 05:57 PM~9824668
> *i hate myself and my bike
> and fuck
> no progress
> pissin me off
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
> *


same here ***


----------



## the bone collector

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 30 2008, 06:59 PM~9824183
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CHILLY WILLY, the bone collector
> THE KING IS HERE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jan 30 2008, 06:27 PM~9824947
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wut up mannn!!!


----------



## 2lowsyn

i didnt want to show what happend to it .



















i had rust under the oreginal mud (bondo) so i was fucked. but i think i got rid of it all and not it almost all done with bondo. and will soon paint , sorry guys im going spray paint. i know you want something better, but it wouldnt be my work if i didnt do it my damn self.


----------



## 817Lowrider

make it hot


----------



## eric ramos

shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## 2lowsyn

im the only one in SA i have to .
gata rep this shit hard here if im ridin solo :machinegun: fuck all them hatters :guns: 

( :loco: )


----------



## eric ramos

fukkkkkkkk pant ur bike juannnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 30 2008, 07:07 PM~9825351
> *fukkkkkkkk pant ur bike juannnnnnnnnnnnn
> *


waiting on sic fool


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 30 2008, 06:07 PM~9825351
> *fukkkkkkkk pant ur bike juannnnnnnnnnnnn
> *


LMAO
im cacthing up and i had A REALY BIG SET BACK.
come om man i wana see it painted to.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jan 30 2008, 07:09 PM~9825373
> *LMAO
> im cacthing up and i had A REALY BIG SET BACK.
> come om man i wana see it painted to.
> *


waiting on sic. when he is done sam will get it done


----------



## OSO 805

LOOK ART----->


----------



## eric ramos

well im waitin on ur paint job before i send it to paint u kno cus iwant to see the quality n shit u kno puto
and u suck 
get sic to hury up yoooooooooooo


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 30 2008, 07:21 PM~9825509
> *LOOK ART----->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 ILL TAKE A PIC OF YOUR BUT I LEFT AT MY MOMS YESTERDAY


----------



## 817Lowrider

lier


----------



## 2lowsyn

hold up whos sic, your painter?


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 30 2008, 06:24 PM~9825559
> *:0 ILL TAKE A PIC OF YOUR BUT I LEFT AT MY MOMS YESTERDAY
> *


 :biggrin: TOLD YOU I SENT IT


----------



## OSO 805

I NEED SOME RIMS LIKE THIS


----------



## 2lowsyn

ATINTION ! !
i was thinkn on startn a model car club with the club name who do i have to talk to to get it up and running , i know i have to finish my bike befor im in the club for sure, but when i do what are the chanels i have to go thruogh and wheres the papper work ?
(j/k about the papper work)


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805

ERIC--->


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jan 30 2008, 07:37 PM~9825736
> *ATINTION ! !
> i was thinkn on startn a model car club with the club name who do i have to talk to to get it up and running , i know i have to finish my bike befor im in the club for sure, but when i do what are the chanels i have to go thruogh and wheres the papper work ?
> (j/k about the papper work)
> *


ART?


----------



## 2lowsyn

art you mean chilly willy ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jan 30 2008, 07:45 PM~9825828
> *art you mean chilly willy ?
> *


yeah


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jan 30 2008, 06:45 PM~9825828
> *art you mean chilly willy ?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 2lowsyn

will i PMed him but we all know hes off line.
what do you guys think think im good enough to hold my own to start one?


----------



## OSO 805

FIRST GET THE BIKE DONE  SHOW THE BIKE A FEW TIMES AND THEN TALK TO ART :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jan 30 2008, 07:52 PM~9825882
> *will i PMed him  but we all know hes off line.
> what do you guys think think im good enough to hold my own to start one?
> *


Shit I dont know . I never realy got into model cars. Mike tequila sunrise is into them


----------



## OSO 805

ME AND MONCHIS ARE GOING TO STREET LOW COSTA MESA THIS YEAR :nicoderm: :werd:


----------



## 817Lowrider

cool, are you going to the banquet.


----------



## OSO 805

when this show comes around were going--------->--Santa Barbara, CA--Nite Life CC presents their 15th Annual Show-N-Style Carshow to be held at the Earl Warren Showgrounds, 3400 Calle Real. Live entertainment featuring Tierra and special guest Rocky Padilla. Indoor/outdoor event. Trophies for all classes. Cash prizes for arena car hop. Vendor booths available. Beer garden.


----------



## Drop'em

WHAT THE DEAL HOMIES


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 30 2008, 06:52 PM~9825883
> *FIRST GET THE BIKE DONE   SHOW THE BIKE A FEW TIMES AND THEN TALK TO ART :yes:  :nicoderm:
> *


will do :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound

speedy187, show-bound, OSO 805, the bone collector

he lives!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 30 2008, 08:29 PM~9826235
> *speedy187, show-bound, OSO 805, the bone collector
> 
> he lives!!!!!!! :0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## OSO 805

hahahhahaha...lol


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 30 2008, 06:39 PM~9825768
> *ERIC--->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sit down and spin


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 30 2008, 05:57 PM~9825924
> *Shit I dont know . I never realy got into model cars. Mike tequila sunrise is into them
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: if you click on the bottom of this post "my builds" you can se a FEW of my cars. ive built 4 more cars since that. lost my digital cam that had the buildup process on them. the brandywine flaked out 64 is on display at pegasus hobbies in montclair in their display case. it's the only one that has its own mirror display. take a peek at it if and take a pic of it and post it up for me if anyone is in the area.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 30 2008, 09:45 PM~9826937
> *sit down and spin
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## socios b.c. prez

For whats his name...


----------



## Lil Spanks

GREAT


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 31 2008, 04:03 PM~9833262
> *For whats his name...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Jesses bike I think...


----------



## 2lowsyn

wanted rims-chain-fenders(rusted is ok)-fender brasis-tiers-sissy bars
willing to buy and pay shiping on thees parts,but need them in good condition . 
thank you


----------



## tequila sunrise

damn, i sold all that shit for cheap to an old friend of mine so he can build a bike, and i haven't heard from him since...o.g. schwinn too


----------



## Lil Spanks

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHILLY WILLY, *Aztecbike*
WHERE HAE YOU BEEN


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 31 2008, 06:27 PM~9834453
> *damn, i sold all that shit for cheap to an old friend of mine so he can build a bike, and i haven't heard from him since...o.g. schwinn too
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 31 2008, 05:27 PM~9834453
> *damn, i sold all that shit for cheap to an old friend of mine so he can build a bike, and i haven't heard from him since...o.g. schwinn too
> *


thats kool maby i should post in the main fourm. 
im getn 300 for icome and want to buy as many parts for 3 bike.


----------



## Aztecbike

NICE FUCKEN CARS MIKE CONGRATS ON YOUR BUILDS HOMIE.... I'M ALSO INTO MODEL CARS BUT I HAVENT BUILT SHIT FOR A WHILE I'M GOING TO TAKE SOME PICS OF THE ONES I HAVE AND POST THEM SO YOU CAN TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK HOMIE...


----------



## 2lowsyn

yha his caddy is real sweet
hop you get a cammera soon :wave:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 31 2008, 01:43 PM~9832725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: freakn teas...... :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2lowsyn

hay i got some parts coming soon to a mamber near you almost enuph to finsih 2 thats T W O MUTHA Fn BIKES yes ! ! !


----------



## Lil Spanks

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHILLY WILLY, *LOWRIDING 805 JR*
:0


----------



## Lil Spanks

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHILLY WILLY, *LOWRIDING 805 JR*


----------



## OSO 805

ART I NEED YOU TO TALK TO YOUR HOMIE ABOUT MY TANK GETING AIR BRUSHED ...........I NEED TO GET IT DONE BEFORE SAN BERNADINO!!!!!!! :yes: :yes: :worship: :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 1 2008, 12:50 AM~9838669
> *ART I NEED YOU TO TALK TO YOUR HOMIE ABOUT MY TANK GETING AIR BRUSHED ...........I NEED TO GET IT DONE BEFORE SAN BERNADINO!!!!!!! :yes:  :yes:  :worship:  :wave:
> *


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 31 2008, 11:50 PM~9838669
> *ART I NEED YOU TO TALK TO YOUR HOMIE ABOUT MY TANK GETING AIR BRUSHED ...........I NEED TO GET IT DONE BEFORE SAN BERNADINO!!!!!!! :yes:  :yes:  :worship:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 1 2008, 12:56 AM~9838721
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OSO 805

ART DO YOU STILL HAVE THAT ENGRAVED GOOSNECK???........OR THE SEAT CLAMP???


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 1 2008, 12:01 AM~9838775
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 1 2008, 01:02 AM~9838779
> *ART DO YOU STILL HAVE THAT ENGRAVED GOOSNECK???........OR THE SEAT CLAMP???
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jan 31 2008, 07:58 PM~9835895
> *:cheesy: freakn teas...... :0
> *


X2 but that how Art likes them...


----------



## OSO 805

DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM YOU!!!!!!!!..........DOSE VIC STILL HAVE YOUR HANDAL BARS????.........WHO DID CREMATORS HANDALLBARS???


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 1 2008, 01:20 AM~9838891
> *X2 but that how Art likes them...
> *


 :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 1 2008, 12:40 AM~9839023
> *:angry:
> *


 :|


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 1 2008, 12:20 AM~9838891
> *X2 but that how Art likes them...
> *


lol. thay just show enuph


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 1 2008, 02:38 AM~9839268
> *:|
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Work on your bike fool. :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 1 2008, 02:54 AM~9839316
> *Work on your bike fool.  :uh:
> *


SAME FOR YOU TOO :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 1 2008, 01:55 AM~9839320
> *SAME FOR YOU TOO :uh:
> *


What makes you think Im not?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 1 2008, 02:57 AM~9839325
> *What makes you think Im not?
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

CUZ I KNOW YOUR NOT


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 24 2006, 08:11 PM~5306149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## somerstyle

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 1 2008, 04:26 AM~9839417
> *i did this tattoo cause i love to be around guys so you guys know why i joined the club
> inever did have a bike i just borrowed one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@Feb 1 2008, 02:55 AM~9839317
> *THIS IS WHAT HAPPEN WHEN I JACKOFF TOO MUCH THINKING ABOUT THIS CLUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 1 2008, 01:54 AM~9839316
> *Work on your bike fool.  :uh:
> *


werrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrd


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 1 2008, 01:25 PM~9842338
> *werrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrd
> *


sup


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 31 2008, 03:03 PM~9833262
> *For whats his name...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


his name is fuken frankie its jessicas gay ass brother u can find him on myspace being all fuken gay like always


----------



## eric ramos

yoooooooooooooo raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 1 2008, 01:27 PM~9842357
> *yoooooooooooooo raul
> *


what you up to? You at school?


----------



## eric ramos

:yes: simon it sucks but its the only time i gots comp access i finish french all fast to get on the comps n shit


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 1 2008, 02:26 PM~9842353
> *his name is fuken frankie its jessicas gay ass brother u can find him on myspace being all fuken gay like always
> *


one of them lil **** from compton :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 1 2008, 04:38 PM~9843262
> *one of them lil **** from compton :biggrin:
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 1 2008, 04:40 PM~9843274
> *:|
> *


what?? ***!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 1 2008, 04:42 PM~9843288
> *what?? ***!!!
> *


I LUV YOU MANNNN


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 1 2008, 04:45 PM~9843307
> *I LUV YOU MANNNN
> *


yeah I know


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 1 2008, 04:45 PM~9843316
> *yeah I know
> *


***.....I DONT SWING THAT WAY :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Drop'em

CHILLY WILLY- ON THE TOPIC I DID FOR JUAN N ERIC I DIDNT GET YOUR CLUB IN IT SO DELETE THE LAST PIC YOU PUT ON THERE OR I WILL GET YOUR CLUB IN THAT FORUM INVOLVE. IF THE ARTISTICS DONT WANT ANY DRAMA GO INTO THAT TOPIC AND DELETE IT NOW


----------



## Drop'em

CHILLY WILLY- ON THE TOPIC I DID FOR JUAN N ERIC I DIDNT GET YOUR CLUB IN IT SO DELETE THE LAST PIC YOU PUT ON THERE OR I WILL GET YOUR CLUB IN THAT FORUM INVOLVE. IF THE ARTISTICS DONT WANT ANY DRAMA GO INTO THAT TOPIC AND DELETE IT NOW


----------



## Drop'em

ITS TAKEN CARE OF ALREADY


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 1 2008, 07:46 PM~9844678
> *ITS TAKEN CARE OF ALREADY
> *


Delete?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Who posted in: THEE ARTISTICS
Poster Posts
CHILLY WILLY 4612
eric ramos 3775
casper805 3215
juangotti 2871
NaturalHighII 2012
LILHOBBZ805 1219
OSO 805 1147
BABOSO HYDROS 848
LOWRIDING 805 JR 802
GrimReaper 743
show-bound 676
socios b.c. prez 663
bluepridelowride13 604
76'_SCHWINN 570
~MONCHIS 805 CALI~ 564
mortalkombat2 530
THE REBIRTH 459
NorCalLux 376
THEE ARTISTICS 365
TonyO 362
Aztecbike 353
six trey impala 200
ESE NECIO 805 176
sic713 171
805 lowridercruiser 163
2lowsyn 155
tequila sunrise 96
The ZONE 83
805 BABY.GOR13 78
bad news 77
CHILLY WILLY DADDY 74
lowriderwiz 73
spikes805 64
noe_from_texas 64
speedy187 62
THE REBIRTH_old 62
Spankz 54
SIC'N'TWISTED 50
STR8_CLOWN'N 45
sick six 44
the bone collector 39
Artistic3 39
Harry's Dream 35
SkysDaLimit 34
86' Chevy 33
ozzylowrider 33
JUSTDEEZ 31
TearsofaClownII 30
RO-BC 28
gizmo1 22
RECKLESS RAUL 21
DodgerFan 19
somerstyle 19
tyrone_rolls_a_85 19
Billy 17
REC 17
*SEEZER* 17
drop'em 17
str8 outta denmark 15
LocoSoCal 15
chamuco61 15
deville 14
R.O.C 14
805CARLOS 13
LaZyBoI714 11
bandido 11
FREAKY BEHAVIOR 11
2$hort 10
SAC_TOWN 10
d1ulove2h8 10
Raguness 9
CHILLY WILLY (to delete) 9
CLASSY 9
lowrid3r 8
SSccrreewwhheeaaDD 6
Crazylife13 6
mike acosta 6
Rusty193 6
ghost-rider 6
LuxuriouSMontreaL 6
91PurplePeopleEater 6
LEGIONSofTEXAS 5
Damu505 5
SILVER DOLLAR 5
xcuze 5
66wita6 5
78 Monte 4 Life 5
THE_EMPIRE_SAC 5
screwstone_tx 4
EnchantedDrmzCEO 4
lowdhotchkiss 4
lowridersfinest 4
swa562 4
runninlow 4
FAYGO JOKER 4
7UP_BIKE 4
casper805DADDY 4
mitchell26 4
PROPHECY C.C.CEO 4
.:OrangeCounty G:. 3
ITS ME BITCHES 3
skinnischwinn 3
CE 707 3
ROBERT71MC 3
impala65 3
D Twist 3
Armando Ranflitas 3
MysticStyles 2
PurpleLicious 2
MR.559 2
RO.LIFER 2
GrimReapers Lady 2
KIDBUGGZ 2
excalibur 2
adrian vasquez 2
WickedWizzard 2
las_crucez 2
BigTex 2
66 schwinn 2
.L1L CR1M1N4L:: 2
Prieto520 2
moneycarlo82 2
AMB1800 2
ridenlow702 2
Laid Magazine 2
Monnolo 2
G2G_Al 2
lolow 2
2twisted 2
DripLOW 1
408SHARK 1
biggluv65 1
Sweet Adictions 1
LVdroe 1
the_blackwallstree 1
LOWRIDER SCENE 1
kustombuilder 1
ogloko 1
viejitocencoast 1
Playboy206 1
1957wolseley 1
TopDogg 1
chevy_grl 1
locotoys 1
Regal King 1
basher91 1
dog_jerry 1
back yard boogie 1
GANGSTA BOOGIE II 1
chickadee1035 1
Swangin44s 1
swangin'n'bangin 1
radicalplastic09 1
kronix503 1
G~TIMES~4~LIFE 1
wimone 1
SOBER21 1
toyshopcustoms 1
NaturalHighII_old 1
SANCHO 1
CERTIFIED TROUBLE 1
knight 1
NOTHING BUT TROUBLE 1
sbcin1966newport 1
iced 1
Models IV Life 1
stilktzin 1
EatYoChicken 1
HD Lowrider 1
PUPPETP13 1
SCHWINN_RIDER*73 1
RidinLowBC 1
Str8crazy80 1
LIL PHX 1
oscar8 1
bigentmagazine 1
IN$piratioN$ B.C 1
SHADOW714 1
fashizzle manizzle 1
sanjo_nena408 1
AutoMini 1
lowlife-biker 1
SA ROLLERZ 1


Eventually my name will be on top.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

wtf?


----------



## The ZONE

ive cemented myself a pretty good spot, right in the middle there


----------



## 817Lowrider

STiLL RAPPiN32








http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=60068
:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## eric ramos

whoring putooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## bad news

eric. :|


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

took this like 3 dayz ago
fenderz n frame all done.








getting primered n ready for paint todey
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=60068

Is this Oso art?


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 1 2008, 09:19 PM~9844964
> *Who posted in: THEE ARTISTICS
> Poster  Posts
> CHILLY WILLY  4612
> eric ramos  3775
> casper805  3215
> juangotti  2871
> NaturalHighII  2012
> LILHOBBZ805  1219
> OSO 805  1147
> BABOSO HYDROS  848
> LOWRIDING 805 JR  802
> GrimReaper  743
> show-bound  676
> socios b.c. prez  663
> bluepridelowride13  604
> 76'_SCHWINN  570
> ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~  564
> mortalkombat2  530
> THE REBIRTH  459
> NorCalLux  376
> THEE ARTISTICS  365
> TonyO  362
> Aztecbike  353
> six trey impala  200
> ESE NECIO 805  176
> sic713  171
> 805 lowridercruiser  163
> 2lowsyn  155
> tequila sunrise  96
> The ZONE  83
> 805 BABY.GOR13  78
> bad news  77
> CHILLY WILLY DADDY  74
> lowriderwiz  73
> spikes805  64
> noe_from_texas  64
> speedy187  62
> THE REBIRTH_old  62
> Spankz  54
> SIC'N'TWISTED  50
> STR8_CLOWN'N  45
> sick six  44
> the bone collector  39
> Artistic3  39
> Harry's Dream  35
> SkysDaLimit  34
> 86' Chevy  33
> ozzylowrider  33
> JUSTDEEZ  31
> TearsofaClownII  30
> RO-BC  28
> gizmo1  22
> RECKLESS RAUL  21
> DodgerFan  19
> somerstyle  19
> tyrone_rolls_a_85  19
> Billy  17
> REC  17
> *SEEZER*  17
> drop'em  17
> str8 outta denmark  15
> LocoSoCal  15
> chamuco61  15
> deville  14
> R.O.C  14
> 805CARLOS  13
> LaZyBoI714  11
> bandido  11
> FREAKY BEHAVIOR  11
> 2$hort  10
> SAC_TOWN  10
> d1ulove2h8  10
> Raguness  9
> CHILLY WILLY (to delete)  9
> CLASSY  9
> lowrid3r  8
> SSccrreewwhheeaaDD  6
> Crazylife13  6
> mike acosta  6
> Rusty193  6
> ghost-rider  6
> LuxuriouSMontreaL  6
> 91PurplePeopleEater  6
> LEGIONSofTEXAS  5
> Damu505  5
> SILVER DOLLAR  5
> xcuze  5
> 66wita6  5
> 78 Monte 4 Life  5
> THE_EMPIRE_SAC  5
> screwstone_tx  4
> EnchantedDrmzCEO  4
> lowdhotchkiss  4
> lowridersfinest  4
> swa562  4
> runninlow  4
> FAYGO JOKER  4
> 7UP_BIKE  4
> casper805DADDY  4
> mitchell26  4
> PROPHECY C.C.CEO  4
> .:OrangeCounty G:.  3
> ITS ME BITCHES  3
> skinnischwinn  3
> CE 707  3
> ROBERT71MC  3
> impala65  3
> D Twist  3
> Armando Ranflitas  3
> MysticStyles  2
> PurpleLicious  2
> MR.559  2
> RO.LIFER  2
> GrimReapers Lady  2
> KIDBUGGZ  2
> excalibur  2
> adrian vasquez  2
> WickedWizzard  2
> las_crucez  2
> BigTex  2
> 66 schwinn  2
> .L1L CR1M1N4L::  2
> Prieto520  2
> moneycarlo82  2
> AMB1800  2
> ridenlow702  2
> Laid Magazine  2
> Monnolo  2
> G2G_Al  2
> lolow  2
> 2twisted  2
> DripLOW  1
> 408SHARK  1
> biggluv65  1
> Sweet Adictions  1
> LVdroe  1
> the_blackwallstree  1
> LOWRIDER SCENE  1
> kustombuilder  1
> ogloko  1
> viejitocencoast  1
> Playboy206  1
> 1957wolseley  1
> TopDogg  1
> chevy_grl  1
> locotoys  1
> Regal King  1
> basher91  1
> dog_jerry  1
> back yard boogie  1
> GANGSTA BOOGIE II  1
> chickadee1035  1
> Swangin44s  1
> swangin'n'bangin  1
> radicalplastic09  1
> kronix503  1
> G~TIMES~4~LIFE  1
> wimone  1
> SOBER21  1
> toyshopcustoms  1
> NaturalHighII_old  1
> SANCHO  1
> CERTIFIED TROUBLE  1
> knight  1
> NOTHING BUT TROUBLE  1
> sbcin1966newport  1
> iced  1
> Models IV Life  1
> stilktzin  1
> EatYoChicken  1
> HD Lowrider  1
> PUPPETP13  1
> SCHWINN_RIDER*73  1
> RidinLowBC  1
> Str8crazy80  1
> LIL PHX  1
> oscar8  1
> bigentmagazine  1
> IN$piratioN$ B.C  1
> SHADOW714  1
> fashizzle manizzle  1
> sanjo_nena408  1
> AutoMini  1
> lowlife-biker  1
> SA ROLLERZ  1
> Eventually my name will be on top.
> *


not no more its 55 now ....LOL im bored :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 2 2008, 01:30 PM~9849325
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=60068
> 
> Is this Oso art?
> *


THATS HIS DAUGHTER


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 2 2008, 02:11 PM~9849522
> *THATS HIS DAUGHTER
> *


AGE?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 2 2008, 02:30 PM~9849597
> *AGE?
> *


NO SON :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 2 2008, 02:31 PM~9849600
> *NO SON :angry:
> *


huh? age?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

off limits


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 2 2008, 02:32 PM~9849604
> *off limits
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 2 2008, 02:32 PM~9849605
> *:yes:
> *


Im in TX. w-t-h am I gonna do. Now age?


----------



## Lil Spanks

SHE HAS A MYSPACE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 2 2008, 02:34 PM~9849612
> *SHE HAS A MYSPACE
> *


link?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 2 2008, 02:35 PM~9849614
> *link?
> *


 :no:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 2 2008, 02:35 PM~9849620
> *:no:
> *


SHe is like 17. Man I was hoping it was oso. I wanna talk to him


----------



## tequila sunrise

that'll get you on the next dateline special of "to catch a predator" make sure you bring a 12 pack of coronas and enter the back sliding door with your tighty whities, us viewers like to see people make an ass of themselves...
<<<but that ass is what you should jump on<<<<<


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 2 2008, 02:49 PM~9849712
> *that'll get you on the next dateline special of "to catch a predator" make sure you bring a 12 pack of coronas and enter the back sliding door naked, us viewers like to see people make an ass of themselves
> *


LMAO, na it aint like that. just networking. :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

i know, just fuckin around. i do the same here, i have a lady and 4 month old daughter, but the chicks i talk to also have kids and in a relationship...they mainly family friends and shit....damn i miss being single and hooking up from online whores...art's heard the stories of my bitches


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 2 2008, 02:58 PM~9849746
> *i know, just fuckin around. i do the same here, i have a lady and 4 month old daughter, but the chicks i talk to also have kids and in a relationship...they mainly family friends and shit....damn i miss being single and hooking up from online whores...art's heard the stories of my bitches
> *


lol


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Feb 2 2008, 10:55 AM~9848759
> *took this  like 3 dayz ago
> fenderz n frame all done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting primered n ready for paint todey
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAM MY FENDERS ARE LOOKING CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 2 2008, 02:19 PM~9849822
> *DAM MY FENDERS ARE LOOKING CLEAN :biggrin:
> *


wheres the front one?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 2 2008, 03:49 PM~9849939
> *wheres the front one?
> *


In front of the frame


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 2 2008, 03:04 PM~9849999
> *In front of the frame
> *


oh


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 2 2008, 04:05 PM~9850003
> *oh
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, the bone collector


sup dog


----------



## the bone collector




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Feb 2 2008, 04:07 PM~9850017
> *
> *


why you winkin at me? :scrutinize: 










:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Bout to go on a cruise with the rest of the DFW rollers. :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 2 2008, 05:28 PM~9850794
> *Bout to go on a cruise with the rest of the DFW rollers.  :biggrin:
> *


waz g0od hoodrat!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Feb 2 2008, 06:39 PM~9850842
> *waz g0od hoodrat!
> *


Chillen bro, Bout to role out in a few! :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 2 2008, 05:45 PM~9850885
> *Chillen bro, Bout to role out in a few! :biggrin:
> *


tight tight
shit been dead here


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Feb 2 2008, 06:48 PM~9850910
> *tight tight
> shit been dead here
> *


lil bit.
osos daughter is online now. she is about your age. try to holla. :biggrin: 
go back a few pages


----------



## eric ramos

fuck ya nigas
and kenny :tears: dont worry i have some money


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 2 2008, 05:54 PM~9850946
> *lil bit.
> osos daughter is online now. she is about your age. try to holla. :biggrin:
> go back a few pages
> *


hehe dis f0o i dont want to start shit wit no1 tryin to h0olla..lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Feb 2 2008, 06:59 PM~9850973
> *hehe dis f0o i dont want to start shit wit no1 tryin to h0olla..lol
> *


no gam. lol j/p


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Art just called me and I regret answering my phone.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 2 2008, 07:01 PM~9850983
> *Art just called me and I regret answering my phone.
> *


all the time. something **** with that fool. :nosad:


----------



## OSO 805

FUCK YOU ZIGS!!!!!!!!!! WERES MY PAINT HOOK UP???????


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 2 2008, 07:03 PM~9850999
> *FUCK YOU ZIGS!!!!!!!!!!     WERES MY PAINT HOOK UP???????
> *


ahahahahahahaha x2
:|


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 2 2008, 06:02 PM~9850994
> *all the time. something **** with that fool. :nosad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## casper805

:0 u guys missed the pic


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Feb 2 2008, 11:33 PM~9852521
> *:0  u guys missed the pic
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Feb 2 2008, 10:33 PM~9852521
> *:0  u guys missed the pic
> *


what pic?


----------



## 817Lowrider

meh


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 2 2008, 10:50 PM~9852609
> *meh
> *


x805


----------



## OSO 805

ART DID YOU GET THE FRAME TODAY???


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 2 2008, 11:16 PM~9852753
> *ART DID YOU GET THE FRAME TODAY???
> *


the ugly one? yes, he did.


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 2 2008, 11:18 PM~9852763
> *the ugly one? yes, he did.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THE UGLY ONE :buttkick:


----------



## eric ramos

fuk casper has progres i m going to kill my self now cus i dont


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 2 2008, 11:37 PM~9852874
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THE UGLY ONE :buttkick:
> *


the yellow and red one?


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 2 2008, 11:43 PM~9852909
> *the yellow and red one?
> *


  NO ITS PRIMERED GRAY


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 2 2008, 11:49 PM~9852942
> * NO ITS PRIMERED GRAY
> *


oh


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 2 2008, 11:42 PM~9852903
> *fuk casper has progres i m going to kill my self now cus i dont
> *


SHOW ME PICS OF THIS PROGRESS :biggrin:  :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 2 2008, 11:52 PM~9852959
> *SHOW ME PICS OF THIS PROGRESS :biggrin:    :0
> *


casper deleted the pics and no one saved them.


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 2 2008, 11:57 PM~9852979
> *casper deleted the pics and no one saved them.
> *


IT WAS PROBLY A PIC OF A FRAME RE PAINTED


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 3 2008, 12:04 AM~9853003
> *IT WAS PROBLY A PIC OF A FRAME RE PAINTED
> *


I think your right. It was that one frame that used to be blue and white? Was it your old frame?


----------



## OSO 805

NAW THAT WAS RAUL FROM VENTURA COUNTY I GESS HE SOLD THE HOLE BIKE TO CASPER.....


----------



## 2lowsyn

i now have 156 post in here LMAO


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 31 2008, 05:17 PM~9834363
> *ERIC RAMOS n JUANGOTTI
> *


CUSTOM CRUISER


----------



## 2lowsyn

OH SHIT ! ! 
some one had a long night . LOL
sweet


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 3 2008, 02:24 AM~9853330
> *CUSTOM CRUISER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, NaturalHighII


Sup Roger.


----------



## 817Lowrider

edit owned


----------



## eric ramos

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 3 2008, 01:35 PM~9855217
> *mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> *


sup lil puto


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 2 2008, 07:01 PM~9850983
> *Art just called me and I regret answering my phone.
> *


YOU SUCK


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 3 2008, 02:16 PM~9855506
> *I SUCK
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 3 2008, 01:16 PM~9855506
> *YOU SUCK
> *


so does your frame. Wheres the pics?


----------



## casper805

http://www.wjzo.com/thismonth/704/images/rims.jpg


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 3 2008, 10:33 PM~9858500
> *so does your frame. Wheres the pics?
> *


WHERES YOURS..... :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 4 2008, 12:00 AM~9859563
> *WHERES YOURS..... :|
> *


give me another month and I will have something worth posting.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 4 2008, 01:02 AM~9859576
> *give me another month and I will have something worth posting.
> *


*BRING IT BUDDY* :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 4 2008, 12:06 AM~9859591
> *BRING IT BUDDY :|
> *


just give me some time.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 4 2008, 02:01 AM~9859822
> *just give me some time.
> *


*LIKE I SAID...................BRING IT* :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 4 2008, 10:41 AM~9861316
> *LIKE I SAID...................BRING IT :|
> *


what are you going to "bring"?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 4 2008, 11:44 AM~9861328
> *what are you going to "bring"?
> *


*YEA THATS RIGHT BUDDY* :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 4 2008, 10:56 AM~9861427
> *YEA THATS RIGHT BUDDY :|
> *


 :|


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

art wen you getting the aztez tattoos?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 4 2008, 12:02 PM~9861459
> *:|
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 4 2008, 02:02 PM~9862263
> *:angry:
> *


MEH!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

http://rapidshare.com/files/43361984/TBTE.rar


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 4 2008, 02:10 PM~9862305
> *http://rapidshare.com/files/43361984/TBTE.rar
> *


meh


----------



## socios b.c. prez

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=36715

meh


----------



## 817Lowrider

meh


----------



## socios b.c. prez

my bad, I actually ment to put up my profile thing.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 4 2008, 02:50 PM~9862571
> *my bad, I actually ment to put up my profile thing.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 4 2008, 01:34 PM~9862477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meh
> *


weird you have his picture saved and i thought art was gay. :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 4 2008, 03:04 PM~9862685
> *weird you have his picture saved and i thought art was gay. :|
> *


Look at the image location. I got it from myspace. did you get that m.o.?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 4 2008, 03:14 PM~9863140
> *Look at the image location. I got it from myspace. did you get that m.o.?
> *


:|. and the mail hasnt showed up yet but should be here today


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 4 2008, 04:20 PM~9863176
> *:|
> *


I hate that fucking smiley. :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, mortalkombat2


ohhh shittt


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 4 2008, 02:34 PM~9862477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meh
> *


THATS THE MOST GAYEST PERSON I SEEN :|


----------



## eric ramos

art is gayer then gay at san fransico


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 4 2008, 10:43 PM~9866535
> *art is gayer then gay at san fransico
> *


hahaha :|


----------



## MR.SHADES

one of your members is posting some haters shit on my thread.i dont know if its one of you with a fake profile but it makes your club look week hating.it would be sad to see someones bike get taken or car to get fuck up so i suggest to put him in check.let me know what the problem is.


----------



## MR.SHADES

one of your members is posting some haters shit on my thread.i dont know if its one of you with a fake profile but it makes your club look week hating.it would be sad to see someones bike get taken or car to get fuck up so i suggest to put him in check.let me know what the problem is.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 5 2008, 01:49 AM~9867850
> *what topic????
> *


 :|


----------



## MR.SHADES

PROBLEM TAKN CARE OF BY CHILLY WILLY.THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 5 2008, 01:57 AM~9867994
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

THIS IS WHAT HAPPINS WHEN YOU SELL CREAMATOR :| TO JAPAN


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MR.SHADES+Feb 5 2008, 01:33 AM~9867797-->
> 
> 
> 
> one of your members is posting some haters shit on my thread.i dont know if its one of you with a fake profile but it makes your club look week hating.it would be sad to see someones bike get taken or car to get fuck up so i suggest to put him in check.let me know what the problem is.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it ShowBound. Ill straightn that shit out right now. :angry: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CHILLY [email protected] 5 2008, 02:57 AM~9867994
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 5 2008, 03:08 PM~9870615
> *THIS IS WHAT HAPPINS WHEN YOU SELL CREAMATOR :| TO JAPAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No thats what happens when you visit HnR block :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 5 2008, 02:08 PM~9870615
> *THIS IS WHAT HAPPINS WHEN YOU SELL CREAMATOR :|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

meh


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 5 2008, 04:08 PM~9870615
> *THIS IS WHAT HAPPINS WHEN YOU SELL CREAMATOR :| TO JAPAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your chiting me...serious!!! as soon as im done with my lac..im calling you!!lol


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by MR.SHADES_@Feb 5 2008, 02:33 AM~9867797
> *one of your members is posting some haters shit on my thread.i dont know if its one of you with a fake profile but it makes your club look week hating.it would be sad to see someones bike get taken or car to get fuck up so i suggest to put him in check.let me know what the problem is.
> *


i would reall like to see that happen....puto got his e-feelings hurt....lnao

check your self! 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 5 2008, 03:57 AM~9867994
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


go paint that bitch already!!!

i will have updates on mines realllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll soon!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 5 2008, 08:51 PM~9873044
> *go paint that bitch already!!!
> 
> i will have updates on mines realllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll soon!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


soon soon


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 5 2008, 10:21 PM~9873277
> *soon soon
> *


reallllllllll mutha fucken soon!!! 

it will show this yr!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 5 2008, 09:37 PM~9873474
> *reallllllllll mutha fucken soon!!!
> 
> it will show this yr!
> *


word?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 5 2008, 10:43 PM~9873531
> *word?
> *


word!


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 5 2008, 11:18 PM~9873936
> *:|
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

sup bitches


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 5 2008, 02:08 PM~9870615
> *THIS IS WHAT HAPPINS WHEN YOU SELL CREAMATOR :| TO JAPAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how bout u use that money to take mk off my hands :biggrin: :|


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by MR.SHADES_@Feb 4 2008, 11:32 PM~9867792
> *one of your members is posting some haters shit on my thread.i dont know if its one of you with a fake profile but it makes your club look week hating.it would be sad to see someones bike get taken or car to get fuck up so i suggest to put him in check.let me know what the problem is.
> *


hmm, don't know if it was me, but im not sure if it was him or some guy that goes by the name of "AMAZIN CAUCASIAN"...anyways, "amazin caucasian" was raving about "MR SHADES" being the baddest gangster and this and that and saying that mr shades should be given the most respect. if other people talked shit he'd say mr shades is watching.... :0 :0 according to other people on the thread, they call his club "fakie image" and such. AMAZIN CAUCASIAN SAYS SHIT TO MAKE MR SHADES LOOK LIKE THEE GOD OF GANGSTERS AND LOWRIDING... personally i don't know the guy, but who is mr shades and what did he do for lowriding? people who are a good influence in lowriding are people like alberto lopez, ruelas brothers, george "loco 64" torrez, and such. so many people gave "amazin caucasian" so much shit and askin "where is this 'mr. shades' ". point is, don't claim to be somebody important in lowriding when you have people asking "who are you again" and have somebody be on your nuts glorifying your ass... I HAVEN'T HEARD FROM AMAZIN CAUCASIAN, HE COULDN'T HANDLE THE HEAT AND FLED!!!

HAVE MR SHADES POST THE THREAD AND SEE WHAT OTHER PEOPLE THINK OF AMAZIN CAUCASIAN, AND MR. SHADES, GET AMAZIN CAUCASIAN OFF YOUR NUTS, HE SOUNDS LIKE A *** :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## 817Lowrider

oh snap


----------



## TearsofaClownII

WHATS UP FAM..................................


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Feb 6 2008, 04:30 PM~9879307
> *WHATS UP FAM..................................
> *


sup playa


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 27 2006, 06:53 PM~5328659
> *HERES ONE OF THE O.G MEMBERS ,QUE NO?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those forks are bad ass huh juan.


----------



## tequila sunrise

sup guys. i went to the fontana cruise night friday and it was a good turnout, i was the only bike, but people liked it. im gonna make plans to head out there every month...laid back, cops watching out for trouble, i felt safe taking my lady and baby over there.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 6 2008, 04:39 PM~9879359
> *those forks are bad ass huh juan.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Feb 6 2008, 04:30 PM~9879307
> *WHATS UP FAM..................................
> *


ANYTHING YET


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Feb 6 2008, 04:30 PM~9879307
> *WHATS UP FAM..................................
> *


ANYTHING YET


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## OSO 805

ART ARE YOU SHERE YOU SHIPPED IT???


----------



## show-bound

whasssss upppppp levas!!!!!!!!!

im a need a car club plaque..i aint busting my shit out unless its tagged up!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 7 2008, 01:13 AM~9884026
> *ART ARE YOU SHERE YOU SHIPPED IT???
> *


they sent it back :angry: so i got to send it again cuz i put the wrong addy


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 7 2008, 02:32 AM~9884483
> *whasssss upppppp levas!!!!!!!!!
> 
> im a need a car club plaque..i aint busting my shit out unless its tagged up!
> *


hit me up and ill give u the # to were u can get them


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 7 2008, 10:31 AM~9885354
> *hit me up and ill give u the # to were u can get them
> *


i will do that!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 7 2008, 09:54 AM~9885462
> *i will do that!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 7 2008, 08:30 AM~9885347
> *they sent it back :angry: so i got to send it again cuz i put the wrong addy
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 7 2008, 11:31 AM~9886055
> *:angry:
> *


*BRING IT BUDDY* :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 7 2008, 01:13 AM~9884026
> *ART ARE YOU SHERE YOU SHIPPED IT???
> *


SEND OUT TODAY WITH INSURANCE....


----------



## Lil Spanks

THIS SAT... ROMANS BIKE SHOW......AND REFLECTIONS CAR SHOW....
THIS SUNDAY.......TRAFFIC PICNIC...


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 5 2008, 07:32 PM~9872346
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

anyone hear of any shows coming up yet on sundays?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 7 2008, 02:38 PM~9887286
> *THIS SAT... ROMANS BIKE SHOW......AND REFLECTIONS CAR SHOW....
> THIS SUNDAY.......TRAFFIC PICNIC...
> *


HERE YOU GO MIKE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 7 2008, 09:31 AM~9885354
> *hit me up and ill give u the # to were u can get them
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 7 2008, 03:33 PM~9887757
> *:cheesy:
> *


RIGHT :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 7 2008, 01:11 PM~9887132
> *BRING IT BUDDY :angry:
> *


bring what? My lunch? My dirty laundry? what? :dunno:


----------



## tequila sunrise

if my uncle can't get me in to the pomona drag races im gonna be at the traffic picnic


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 7 2008, 03:43 PM~9887831
> *bring what? My lunch? My dirty laundry? what?  :dunno:
> *


WHAT SCARRREDDDDD :angry:


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 7 2008, 01:29 PM~9887238
> *SEND OUT TODAY WITH INSURANCE....
> *


 :biggrin: DID YOU PUT THE RIGHT ADDRESS


----------



## eric ramos

bunch of **** part 2


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 8 2008, 08:50 AM~9894257
> *bunch of **** part 2
> *


REAL TALK


----------



## eric ramos

ha fuck i hate not havin progress at all it pisses me off


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 8 2008, 11:42 AM~9895064
> *ha fuck i hate not havin progress at all it pisses me off
> *


I do. :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

'sup people


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 8 2008, 03:15 PM~9896542
> *'sup people
> *


sup mike. starting shit with cali image.lol j/p


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 8 2008, 01:16 PM~9896549
> *sup mike. starting shit with cali image.lol j/p
> *


mainly the guy they call "AMAZIN CAUCASIAN". if you click on "mr.shades's" profile and see his posts, you will see that a SHITLOAD of people give him (mr shades) a hard time and ask about the dick sucking, shit talking "AMAZIN CAUCASIAN"...and as much as you like to start trouble juan, you'd have fun getting into the topics and bust his balls


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 8 2008, 05:51 PM~9897418
> *mainly the guy they call "AMAZIN CAUCASIAN". if you click on "mr.shades's" profile and see his posts, you will see that a SHITLOAD of people give him (mr shades) a hard time and ask about the dick sucking, shit talking  "AMAZIN CAUCASIAN"...and as much as you like to start trouble juan, you'd have fun getting into the topics and bust his balls
> *


me? never. :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...280&p=8660784&#
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...280&p=8660784&#
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=352732&st=320#
this is the one claiming that it would be an honor for people to come up and meet MR SHADES
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...dpost&p=8452789
^^^just some of the lame shit from THA AMAZIN CAUCASIAN^^...what a ***


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, drop'em
sup drop em


----------



## OSO 805

LOOK AT THESE FRAMES I GOT FROM MY HOMIE--->


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 8 2008, 08:05 PM~9898518
> *LOOK AT THESE FRAMES I GOT FROM MY HOMIE--->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


daymn!!!


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 8 2008, 08:15 PM~9898597
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need a couple more plaques


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 8 2008, 12:42 PM~9895064
> *ha fuck i hate not havin progress at all it pisses me off
> *


cadillac at the interior shop!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 8 2008, 08:41 PM~9898751
> *cadillac at the interior shop!
> *


pics when done.ou get ahold of any one?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 8 2008, 09:43 PM~9898762
> *pics when done.ou get ahold of any one?
> *


 too busy right now....im going to be assisting at the interior shop...

mold a dash!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 8 2008, 09:07 PM~9898922
> *too busy right now....im going to be assisting at the interior shop...
> 
> mold a dash!
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 8 2008, 10:13 PM~9898970
> *
> *


i smellll pintura!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 8 2008, 09:14 PM~9898982
> *i smellll pintura!
> *


oh snapppp!!!!!! Pintura. what color?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 8 2008, 08:14 PM~9898982
> *i smellll pintura!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 8 2008, 10:16 PM~9899011
> *oh snapppp!!!!!! Pintura. what color?
> *


a little of this and that....looks brown....lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 8 2008, 09:22 PM~9899063
> *a little of this and that....looks brown....lol
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 Is it DEEP BROWN


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 8 2008, 10:27 PM~9899104
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  Is it DEEP BROWN
> *


maybe!

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 8 2008, 09:29 PM~9899120
> *maybe!
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


oh snap


----------



## tequila sunrise

hey


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 9 2008, 09:45 AM~9901663
> *hey
> *


guey


----------



## tequila sunrise

this sucks man, bike show going on today and im stuck at work...aint that a bitch


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 9 2008, 10:40 AM~9901857
> *this sucks man, bike show going on today and im stuck at work...aint that a bitch
> *


Im bout to go to lowes? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 9 2008, 10:37 AM~9902075
> *Im bout to go to lowes? :dunno:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 9 2008, 11:58 AM~9902151
> *
> *


You like lowes?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Just bought a grinder. Man I luv that lil guy


----------



## lowriderwiz

whats up guys hows all the bikes coming along


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Feb 9 2008, 06:28 PM~9903814
> *whats up guys hows all the bikes coming along
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sup rob


----------



## lowriderwiz

not much just working on my display


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Feb 9 2008, 06:48 PM~9903895
> *not much just working on my display
> *


progress allday. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 9 2008, 11:45 AM~9902349
> *You like lowes?
> *


Its all the same but I think its probably a little bit better then home depot.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 9 2008, 07:04 PM~9904013
> *Its all the same but I think its probably a little bit better then home depot.
> *


They have all the nuts and bolts I need Home Depot dont. I also went to harbor freight


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 9 2008, 06:06 PM~9904028
> *They have all the nuts and bolts I need Home Depot dont. I also went to harbor freight
> *


So you moving to Cali or what? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 9 2008, 07:07 PM~9904038
> *So you moving to Cali or what?  :dunno:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTWwvCoI3ao
Look for juangotti


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 9 2008, 08:11 PM~9904437
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTWwvCoI3ao
> Look for juangotti
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

dude your famous.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 10 2008, 02:17 AM~9906946
> *dude your famous.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

CHECK IT OUT BOYS..........WE TOOK EIGHT BIKES.....OH YEAAAA...
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9905756


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 10 2008, 10:59 AM~9908176
> *CHECK IT OUT BOYS..........WE TOOK EIGHT BIKES.....OH YEAAAA...
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9905756
> *


DEEP


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 10 2008, 09:59 AM~9908176
> *CHECK IT OUT BOYS..........WE TOOK EIGHT BIKES.....OH YEAAAA...
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9905756
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 10 2008, 11:03 AM~9908202
> *DEEP
> *


THATS RIGHT BUDDY....  

*OR CALL ME RIGHT AWAY *PM ME


----------



## socios b.c. prez

pm sent.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 10 2008, 11:04 AM~9908213
> *
> *


*BRING IT BUDDY...JUST BRING IT.........socios b.c. prez V.S chilly willy*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 10 2008, 11:12 AM~9908265
> *BRING IT BUDDY...JUST BRING IT.........socios b.c. prez V.S chilly willy
> *


pm sent


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 10 2008, 10:12 AM~9908265
> *BRING IT BUDDY...JUST BRING IT.........socios b.c. prez V.S chilly willy
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 10 2008, 11:17 AM~9908294
> *:|
> *


 :| :| :| :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 10 2008, 10:20 AM~9908318
> *:|  :|  :|  :|
> *


X805


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 10 2008, 11:22 AM~9908333
> *X805
> *


+505


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 10 2008, 11:17 AM~9908294
> *:|
> *


----------



## GrimReaper

wats good


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 10 2008, 11:06 AM~9908225
> *THATS RIGHT BUDDY....
> 
> AS OF NOW I NEED SHIRT SIZE'S ASAP....
> PM ME
> *


 :angry:


----------



## LocoSoCal

I want a shirt , :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 10 2008, 09:45 PM~9912047
> *I want a shirt ,  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 10 2008, 09:45 PM~9912047
> *I want a shirt ,  :biggrin:
> *


PM ME YOUR SIZE


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 10 2008, 10:52 PM~9912118
> *PM ME YOUR SIZE
> *


3x < depending on brand of the tees!! if thesy are Gilden brand i wannt a 4x1!

and sky is a 8/10

my girlly wants one too! shes a med!

let me know how much!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 10 2008, 10:30 PM~9912509
> *3x < depending on brand of the tees!!  if thesy are Gilden brand i wannt a 4x1!
> 
> and sky is a 8/10
> 
> my girlly wants one too! shes a med!
> 
> let me know how much!
> *


?????


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 10 2008, 11:58 PM~9913448
> *?????
> *


dumbass :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, CHILLY WILLY


oh shit. unleash the fury!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

hno:


----------



## tequila sunrise

'sup, where is everybody???


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

sup fucker


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 11 2008, 10:27 PM~9920677
> *sup fucker
> *


hey fucker


----------



## eric ramos

fuck you artie ur a *** and r suck assssssssssssssss fuck this damn dail up


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 11 2008, 10:46 PM~9920870
> *fuck you artie ur a *** and r suck assssssssssssssss fuck this damn dail up
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

night ****


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 10 2008, 11:06 AM~9908225
> *THATS RIGHT BUDDY....
> 
> ASAP*


----------



## Drop'em

YOUTH SMALL FOR JUANGOTTI


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 12 2008, 12:19 PM~9924000
> *YOUTH SMALL FOR JUANGOTTI
> *


xs samll


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 12 2008, 11:26 AM~9924030
> *xs samll
> *



hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## LocoSoCal

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 12 2008, 01:13 PM~9924310
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


sup man


----------



## 817Lowrider

I need to paint my ride.


----------



## lowriderwiz

whats up guys


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Feb 12 2008, 05:32 PM~9926177
> *whats up guys
> *


 :biggrin: sup wiz??? you trying get those rims.


----------



## tequila sunrise

:wave:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 12 2008, 06:10 PM~9926001
> *I need to paint my ride.
> *


MY GARAGE IS FREE BRING IT DOWN HERE!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 12 2008, 06:53 PM~9926896
> *MY GARAGE IS FREE BRING IT DOWN HERE!
> *


pm me a price???


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 12 2008, 01:13 PM~9924310
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I LOOK SEXY


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 12 2008, 08:09 PM~9927614
> *I LOOK SEXY
> *


why yes you do...


----------



## Lil Spanks

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CHILLY WILLY, lowriderwiz, *mortalkombat2* :0


----------



## eric ramos

achahc


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 12 2008, 11:43 PM~9929940
> *achahc
> *


english :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 13 2008, 12:15 AM~9930316
> *:|
> *


 :uh:


----------



## tequila sunrise

im definately gonna go to this one!!!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=389946#
it's on a sunday :cheesy:, so are these
: Epics Car Club will be having a Car Show at Azusa High School on May 25th, 2008
this is a good kickbacd cruisenight to go to
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=389864#
alot of hot chicks to take pics with at this one
: 8th Annual Benefit Car Show and Concert

Date: July 13, 2008
Place: The Same Place

Register early, reserve your space by pre-registering. Otherwise it is first come first serve.

Any exhibitors traveling over 100 miles will recieve pre-registered prices. INLA members recieve pre-registerd prices.

: The National Bone Marrow Donor Program needs minority donors so 

come make a difference and maybe you can be the one person that can save a life. 

TECHNIQUES Los Angeles Honorary Member of 2005 was my Godson "Boo" and he's 

only 13 years old and has been battling Cancer for 8 years at Childrens Hospital of 

Orange County (CHOC). "Boo" now needs a Bone Marrow Transplant. Those of you 

from the different car clubs that had meet "Boo" at the car shows that he was able to 

attend with me and our club. You have all have treated "Boo" so kind and gentle

and have continued to pray for him. Please if we can just help just one person then 

we have done something good. If you would like to put together a National Bone 

Marrow Donor Program in your area to help in the cause just get at me ASAP. Again, 

Thanks to everybody for your much needed help and support at this time and may 

God Bless you all.


The organizers of this drive are as followed.



National Bone Marrow Donor Program


TECHNIQUES Los Angeles 


International Lowrider Alliance (INLA) 


City of Baldwin Park Camber of Commerce


Christ Extended Hand Church of Baldwin Park 


Date:
Sunday, March 9, 2008


Location: 

City of Baldwin Park Chamber of Commerce Office
4153 N. Main Street
Baldwin Park, California 91706
(626) 960-4848 
David Luevano
Executive Director

Time:

11:00am till 4:00pm
they will not stick you with any needles, only a cotton swab on the inner cheek

Call Jesse Valadez @ (714) 450-2470 for exhibitor info and show info.

: SWING WHAT U BRING
EVERY SATURDAY NIGHTS... 
Located ON SUNNYMEAD & PERRIS BLVD IN THE RIO GRANDE MALL PARKING LOT BEHIND SIZZLERS RESTAURANT.....

TIME: 6:00PM - UNTIL

LET'S KEEP THE PARKING LOT CLEAN SO THAT WE CAN SWING WHAT WE BRING EVERY SATURDAY NIGHTS, WITH OUT GETTING KICK OUT OF THE PARKING LOT...


----------



## tequila sunrise

feb 23rd is the next cruise nite from cali style c.c.
The spot is at "Los Compadres" 2355 Sunnymead Blvd Moreno Valley Ca 92553
60 freeway exit Heacock south, west on Sunnymead...
on the south side is the "Big Lots" & "Factory To You" shopping center.
Magazine center fold & cover car have hit this spot all the time as well as heavy hitting car, and never the less the every day true riders................don't miss out.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 13 2008, 11:45 AM~9932800
> *feb 23rd is the next cruise nite from cali image c.c.
> The spot is at "Los Compadres" 2355 Sunnymead Blvd Moreno Valley Ca 92553
> 60 freeway exit Heacock south, west on Sunnymead...
> on the south side is the "Big Lots" & "Factory To You" shopping center.
> Magazine center fold & cover car have hit this spot all the time as well as heavy hitting car, and never the less the every day true riders................don't miss out.
> *


wtf


----------



## 817Lowrider

hey you little **** post up your wife or gf. Art post nudes of your wife


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 13 2008, 11:01 AM~9932923
> *hey you little **** post up your wife or gf. Art post nudes of your boyfriend
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 13 2008, 12:25 PM~9933050
> *:uh:
> *


fuck that


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 13 2008, 09:47 AM~9932813
> *wtf
> *


no no no, no way in hell would i put any info on a cali image show!!! i'd show up to only give THA AMAZIN CAUCASIAN shit and kick his white ass


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 13 2008, 02:15 PM~9933835
> *no no no, no way in hell would i put any info on a cali image show!!! i'd show up to only give THA AMAZIN CAUCASIAN shit and kick his white ass
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TearsofaClownII

GOT A FULLY ENGRAVED AXLE FOR A TRIKE GOLD AND CHROME FOR SALE ASKING 200 PLUS SHIPPIN MEMBERS GET FIRST DIBBS


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Feb 13 2008, 04:35 PM~9934960
> *GOT A FULLY ENGRAVED AXLE FOR A TRIKE GOLD AND CHROME FOR SALE ASKING 200 PLUS SHIPPIN MEMBERS GET FIRST DIBBS
> *


pics???


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Feb 13 2008, 04:35 PM~9934960
> *GOT A FULLY ENGRAVED AXLE FOR A TRIKE GOLD AND CHROME FOR SALE ASKING 200 PLUS SHIPPIN MEMBERS GET FIRST DIBBS
> *


 :0


----------



## Prieto520

whats up


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## TearsofaClownII

ITS THE KIT OFF SIC AND TWISTED STILL WRAPPED UP NEVER USED


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Feb 13 2008, 07:29 PM~9936325
> *ITS THE KIT OFF SIC AND TWISTED STILL WRAPPED UP NEVER USED
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 12 2008, 01:13 PM~9924310
> *
> :biggrin:
> *


welcome to our family


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 13 2008, 07:04 PM~9936613
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## TearsofaClownII

JUST THE AXLE THOUGH HOMIE


----------



## Lil Spanks

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHILLY WILLY, *basher91*
new member on probation.......welcome


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 13 2008, 08:09 PM~9936658
> *welcome to our family
> *


Oh its like that? welcome man.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 13 2008, 08:21 PM~9936766
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CHILLY WILLY, basher91
> new member on probation.......welcome
> *


lmao that post whore sup man. post your location and name. I am the man on layitlow.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Feb 13 2008, 07:29 PM~9936325
> *ITS THE KIT OFF SIC AND TWISTED STILL WRAPPED UP NEVER USED
> *


ill gt it. send me a addy


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 14 2008, 12:23 AM~9938386
> *:|
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Lil Spanks

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CHILLY WILLY, *Aztecbike*, OSO 805
*CRAP*


----------



## show-bound

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 13 2008, 11:52 PM~9938600
> *:wave:
> *


 :worship:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 14 2008, 12:54 AM~9938615
> *:worship:
> *


 :twak: CHUPALO DAMMIT..


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 13 2008, 11:57 PM~9938645
> *:twak:  CHUPALO DAMMIT..
> *


  :tears:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 14 2008, 01:04 AM~9938683
> *  soy listo
> *


thats my girl.... :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

MY BIKE WITH THE MINI PUMP----->


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 14 2008, 12:07 AM~9938705
> *thats my girl.... :biggrin:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 14 2008, 12:09 AM~9938717
> *MY BIKE WITH THE MINI PUMP----->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SPONSER BY ART'S HYDRAULICS.....


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 14 2008, 01:10 AM~9938729
> *SPONSER BY ART'S HYDRAULICS.....
> *


i neeed a mini pump!

and some fans!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 14 2008, 12:13 AM~9938746
> *i neeed a penis pump!
> 
> and some fans!!
> *


wrong topic buddy


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 14 2008, 01:09 AM~9938719
> *:tears:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 14 2008, 01:14 AM~9938755
> *wrong topic buddy
> *


 :rofl: es pequeno pero pecoso


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 14 2008, 01:09 AM~9938717
> *MY BIKE WITH THE MINI PUMP----->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


coming along


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 14 2008, 12:13 AM~9938746
> *i neeed a mini pump!
> 
> and some fans!!
> *


what you got in mind


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 14 2008, 01:18 AM~9938785
> *what you got in mind
> *


hook it to my dros use the cylinders to open my trunk


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 13 2008, 11:10 PM~9938729
> *SPONSER BY ART'S HYDRAULICS.....
> *


 :biggrin: THATS RIGHT :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 14 2008, 12:20 AM~9938792
> *hook it to my dros use the cylinders to open my trunk
> *


use acturaters for that


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 14 2008, 01:22 AM~9938803
> *use acturaters for that
> *


might be safer.....lol

but i still could use it for the hood....lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 14 2008, 12:28 AM~9938836
> *might be safer.....lol
> 
> but i still could use it for the hood....lol
> *


duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :loco:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 14 2008, 01:30 AM~9938844
> *duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :loco:
> *


reverse tilt hood :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 13 2008, 11:18 PM~9938782
> *coming along
> *


YUP :biggrin: IM SENDING MY FENDERZ TO GET SPRAYED AND MY PARTS TO GET ENGRAVED :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

i got another pump i can put together with a smaller dump


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 14 2008, 01:32 AM~9938858
> *YUP :biggrin: IM SENDING MY FENDERZ TO GET SPRAYED AND MY PARTS TO GET ENGRAVED :biggrin:
> *


damn son! progress indeed!

by the way fellas i will be assisting a family at his shop here in town so what does this mean for you!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

you got a hook on upholstery! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

fair prices! he needs help i got a lil time on my hands....big enough to do what i need to get done as well!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 14 2008, 01:33 AM~9938866
> *i got another pump i can put together with a smaller dump
> *


let me know!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 14 2008, 12:37 AM~9938889
> *let me know!
> *


i just did :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 14 2008, 01:39 AM~9938898
> *i just did :roflmao:
> *


que tanto wey!!!!!! pics


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 14 2008, 12:40 AM~9938903
> *que tanto wey!!!!!! pics
> *


i have the tank, the block, hose,dump,------i need to get the fitting, and motor


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 14 2008, 01:42 AM~9938914
> *i have the tank, the block, hose,dump,------i need to get the fitting, and motor
> *


i can the fitting...what kind of motor does it use


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 14 2008, 12:46 AM~9938936
> *i can the fitting...what kind of motor does it use
> *


convert motor.


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 13 2008, 11:36 PM~9938883
> *damn son! progress indeed!
> 
> by the way fellas i will be assisting a family at his shop here in town so what does this mean for you!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> you got a hook on upholstery! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> fair prices! he needs help i got a lil time on my hands....big enough to do what i need to get done as well!
> *


 :0 HOOK IT UP


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 14 2008, 12:54 AM~9938978
> *:0 HOOK IT UP
> *


YEA WITH SOME ...LV, OR GUCCHI, OR SUADE OR ALLIGATOR


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by OSO 805+Feb 14 2008, 01:54 AM~9938978-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 HOOK IT UP
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 14 2008, 01:56 AM~9938988
> *YEA WITH SOME ...LV, OR GUCCHI, OR SUADE OR ALLIGATOR
> *


send yall chit i promise it will be cheap!

all that chit has to be ordered, most the suede <14 dollars a yard! color is limited


super fast turnarounnd!


----------



## OSO 805

HERES A PIC OF THE MINI PUMP------->


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 14 2008, 02:01 AM~9939027
> *HERES A PIC OF THE MINI PUMP------->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 that oil plug has to go!


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 14 2008, 12:02 AM~9939034
> *that oil plug has to go!
> *


IN PERSON IT LOOKS CLEEN :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 14 2008, 02:03 AM~9939038
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


zig zag slow downs and all.... :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 14 2008, 01:02 AM~9939034
> *that oil plug has to go!
> *


HATER


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 14 2008, 02:12 AM~9939093
> *HATER
> *


out of porportion to me.... :biggrin: 

like the concept...smaller!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 14 2008, 12:56 AM~9938988
> *YEA WITH SOME ...LV, OR GUCCHI, OR SUADE OR ALLIGATOR
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 14 2008, 02:35 AM~9939228
> *:dunno:
> *


your kidding right....


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 14 2008, 01:36 AM~9939232
> *your kidding right....
> *


I WANT LUIS OR GUCCHI


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 14 2008, 01:01 AM~9939027
> *HERES A PIC OF THE MINI PUMP------->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT IT DEWWWWWWW :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 14 2008, 01:52 AM~9939287
> *I WANT LUIS OR GUCCHI
> *


ripp one of them gay ass purses you have ***!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 14 2008, 03:17 PM~9942870
> *ripp one of them gay ass purses you have ***!!!
> *


oh, the one you hold for me at shows :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 14 2008, 07:55 PM~9944455
> *oh, the one you hold for me at shows :biggrin:
> *


you be looking like PINKY wita man purse
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 14 2008, 07:23 PM~9944735
> *you be looking like PINKY wita man purse
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ahahahaha


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 14 2008, 07:23 PM~9944735
> *you be looking like PINKY wita man purse
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 14 2008, 10:19 PM~9945833
> *:0
> *


you can call now....im at work!
my phn is charged


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 14 2008, 09:52 PM~9946114
> *you can call now....im at work!
> my phn is charged
> *


im on the phone when you were call, and im still on it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 14 2008, 09:54 PM~9946132
> *im on the phone when you were call, and im still on it
> *


im going to need them shirts asap, and I mean asap


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 14 2008, 10:56 PM~9946143
> *im going to need them shirts asap, and I mean asap
> *


they got to speacial orders yours!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 14 2008, 10:04 PM~9946226
> *they got to speacial orders yours!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

this is art you know what to do....hahahhaahhaha
sounded like a sex hot line...hehehhe


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Feb 14 2008, 10:04 PM~9946226-->
> 
> 
> 
> they got to speacial orders yours!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry: :angry: <!--QuoteBegin-CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 14 2008, 10:05 PM~9946241
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 14 2008, 11:07 PM~9946256
> *:angry:  :angry:
> :angry:  :angry:
> *


want a babyyyyyy ruth :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 14 2008, 11:07 PM~9946253
> *
> *


i just called you agian....went to voicemail


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 14 2008, 10:08 PM~9946263
> *want a babyyyyyy ruth :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 14 2008, 10:08 PM~9946270
> *i just called you agian....went to voicemail
> *


im on the phone still


----------



## lowriderwiz

what up guys


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Feb 14 2008, 10:20 PM~9946356
> *what up guys
> *


----------



## lowriderwiz

back at you


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Feb 14 2008, 10:24 PM~9946384
> *back at you
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHILLY WILLY, *05casper8[/B
eric said suck his dick*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 14 2008, 10:56 PM~9946633
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CHILLY WILLY, casper805[/B
> eric said suck his dick
> *


*
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 14 2008, 01:01 AM~9939027
> *HERES A PIC OF THE MINI PUMP------->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

WASSAPENING!!!! WHAT HAVE ALL U FOOS BEEN UP TO??!! WHERE THE HELL IS CASPER??


----------



## 2lowsyn

wat up my ninja , wether sucks down here, so no real paint on the bike just primer


----------



## LocoSoCal

Look what I got in the mail today :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 15 2008, 12:36 PM~9950174
> *Look what I got in the mail today  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


um a bunch of smilys


----------



## LocoSoCal

Indoor Confirmation :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Artistics bitch


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 15 2008, 01:47 PM~9950253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indoor Confirmation  :biggrin:
> *


you lucky bastered.....  better than staying out side


----------



## Lil Spanks

:| ..WE ARE GROWING GUYS....


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 15 2008, 09:48 PM~9953341
> *:| ..WE ARE GROWING GUYS....
> *


you know its about quality not quantity :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 15 2008, 08:53 PM~9953370
> *you know its about quality not quantity :biggrin:
> *


this we need to kick out about 50 members ahahahahaha lmao j/p


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 15 2008, 10:08 PM~9953473
> *this we need to kick out about 50 members ahahahahaha lmao j/p
> *


you know you aint kidd-n :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 15 2008, 09:08 PM~9953473
> *this we need to kick out about 50 members ahahahahaha lmao j/p
> *


YOUR THE FIRST ONE IN LINE :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 15 2008, 10:20 PM~9953574
> *YOUR THE FIRST ONE IN LINE :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


installed a shaved door handle kit today :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 15 2008, 09:30 PM~9953665
> *installed a shaved door handle kit today :biggrin:
> *


 :0 HEY WAIT I THOUGHT IT WAS AT THE UPSOTERY SHOP


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 15 2008, 10:34 PM~9953698
> *:0 HEY WAIT I THOUGHT IT WAS AT THE UPSOTERY SHOP
> *


THATS WHERE I WAS AT!! ITS GOING TO BE THERE FOR PAINT TOO!

IM LENDING A SHOP HAND AND SOME SKILLS!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 15 2008, 09:20 PM~9953574
> *YOUR THE FIRST ONE IN LINE :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HATE HATE HATE HATE!!!
HATE HATE HATE HATE!!!
HATE HATE HATE HATE!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 15 2008, 09:38 PM~9953740
> *HATE HATE HATE HATE!!!
> HATE HATE HATE HATE!!!
> HATE HATE HATE HATE!!!
> *


MAN YOU CORNEY


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 15 2008, 09:44 PM~9953808
> *MAN YOU CORNEY
> *


next motherfucka say something while im talkin is getting shot


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 15 2008, 10:55 PM~9953875
> *next motherfucka say something while im talkin is getting shot
> *


SHUT THE FUCK UP SKINNY


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 15 2008, 09:57 PM~9953893
> *SHUT THE FUCK UP SKINNY
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 15 2008, 10:10 PM~9953980
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

WHATS UP!


----------



## Aztecbike

:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

damn i lost again!!!! shit

been trying to win me some zeniths!


----------



## show-bound




----------



## Aztecbike

ALRIGHT THANKS BRO...


----------



## Aztecbike

JR ARE WHAT ARE YOU DOING ON MARCH 8????


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

NOTHING Y WHATS UP THAT DAY


----------



## Aztecbike

FROM WHAT I HEARD FROM ART OLD MEMORIES BIKE SHOW, LA CHAPTER N OC CHAPTER ARE GOING HOPEFULLY VENTURA CAN MAKE IT OR IS THERE A SHOW OVER THERE IN OXNARD


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

FUCK MAN WILL TRY TO MAKE IT BUT MY BIKE IS AT THE SHOP AND I HAVENT GOT A CHANCE TO START WITH THE NEW PAINT JOB AND I GOT MY FACED PARTS GETTING WORKED ON 2 BUT I HAVE NO FUCKING TIME TO WORK ON THEM AND IT SUCKS.....ILL SEE WHAT I CAN DO....


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR+Feb 16 2008, 02:18 AM~9955592-->
> 
> 
> 
> NOTHING Y WHATS UP THAT DAY
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Aztecbike_@Feb 16 2008, 02:20 AM~9955603
> *FROM WHAT I HEARD FROM ART  OLD MEMORIES BIKE SHOW, LA CHAPTER N OC CHAPTER ARE GOING HOPEFULLY VENTURA CAN MAKE IT OR IS THERE A SHOW OVER THERE IN OXNARD
> *


did yall get yalls shirt sz in


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Feb 16 2008, 02:26 AM~9955641
> *FUCK MAN WILL TRY TO MAKE IT BUT MY BIKE IS AT THE SHOP AND I HAVENT GOT A CHANCE TO START WITH THE NEW PAINT JOB AND I GOT MY FACED PARTS GETTING WORKED ON 2 BUT I HAVE NO FUCKING TIME TO WORK ON THEM AND IT SUCKS.....ILL SEE WHAT I CAN DO....
> *


thought you just got fresh paint...what you doing now :0


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

IMA TROW SOME NEW PATTERNS ON IT....THE CLEAR COAT GOT SOME AIR BUBBLES SO I NEED TO BRING IT BACK DOWN TO THE KANDY AND RE-CLEAR IT SO MIGHT AS WELL TROWH NEW PATTERN ON THAT BITCH....


----------



## Aztecbike

TRY TO SEE IF YOU GUYS CAN MAKE IT AND THERE'S ALSO A CRUISE NIGHT THAT DAY


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

AVER QUE


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Feb 16 2008, 02:39 AM~9955722
> *IMA TROW SOME NEW PATTERNS ON IT....THE CLEAR COAT GOT SOME AIR BUBBLES SO I NEED TO BRING IT BACK DOWN TO THE KANDY AND RE-CLEAR IT SO MIGHT AS WELL TROWH NEW PATTERN ON THAT BITCH....
> *


clear coat it with an airbrush!! airbubble do suck! did they let the paint run down or something...


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

naw the clear just didnt stick on the tank and it got a really big air bubble


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Feb 16 2008, 03:25 AM~9955926
> *naw the clear just didnt stick on the tank and it got a really big air bubble
> *


sounds like a reaction! hope it comes out alright!


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

got this done last nyte bitches
first tattoo and sat threw the whole thing


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 16 2008, 11:56 AM~9957294
> *:|
> *


x2


----------



## show-bound

you in trouble ...trouble


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 16 2008, 11:58 AM~9957304
> *you in trouble ...trouble
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 16 2008, 12:59 PM~9957313
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


did you take that chit down


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 16 2008, 11:59 AM~9957313
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 16 2008, 12:01 PM~9957318
> *did you take that chit down
> *


I told em I would


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 16 2008, 01:03 PM~9957324
> *I told em I would
> *


well im off fuckers!!!

going to the shop!! juan do you need upholstery done....

let me know! i can match up the material over chere!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 16 2008, 12:11 PM~9957365
> *well im off fuckers!!!
> 
> going to the shop!! juan do you need upholstery done....
> 
> let me know!  i can match up the material over chere!
> *


yes sir. ill holla at you when we done with the paint/fenders


----------



## tequila sunrise

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

MIKE, WAD UP :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I just talked to casper on the phone. :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 16 2008, 03:47 PM~9958357
> *I just talked to my daddy casper on the phone.  :|
> *


now you think your special :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 16 2008, 02:52 PM~9958375
> *now you think your special  :|
> *


he told me that he had to call me cause no one calls him.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 16 2008, 04:00 PM~9958416
> *he told me that he had to call me cause no one calls him.
> *


WOW YOUR COOL :|


----------



## eric ramos

WERD 2 ALL OF YOUR ASSSSSSSES


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 16 2008, 09:43 PM~9960410
> *WERD 2 ALL OF YOUR ASSSSSSSES
> *


REAL TALK


----------



## eric ramos

:yes:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:no: REAL TALK MY ASS


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 16 2008, 10:57 PM~9960486
> *:yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO

Knights Of Pleasure C.C. will be having a car show on August 17th (Sunday) at the Travis County Expo Center in Austin Texas, we'll post a flyer as soon as we're done with it  :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

http://youtube.com/watch?v=_1nzEFMjkI4


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, casper805

joto


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 17 2008, 12:24 PM~9963097
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=_1nzEFMjkI4
> *


the Techno viking


----------



## lowriderwiz

wut up jaun


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Feb 17 2008, 06:31 PM~9965189
> *wut up jaun
> *


chillen man. sup with you


----------



## lowriderwiz

not much so i bet you cant wait to get them rims hey


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Feb 17 2008, 06:33 PM~9965206
> *not much so i bet you cant wait to get them rims hey
> *


damn right. there gonna give db the kick it needs


----------



## lowriderwiz

wuts up casper :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderwiz

yeah cant wait to see it done


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Feb 17 2008, 06:35 PM~9965223
> *yeah cant wait to see it done
> *


it will be worth the wait.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Feb 17 2008, 04:34 PM~9965218
> *wuts up casper :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## GrimReaper

wats new


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Feb 17 2008, 07:25 PM~9965531
> *wats new
> *


what up grim


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Feb 17 2008, 07:25 PM~9965531
> *wats new
> *


post up pics or your car


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 16 2008, 01:47 PM~9958357
> *I just talked to casper on the phone.  :|
> *


casper is a *** im stuck with his lazy ass at work every day detaling cars and hes fuckin slow......lol


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Feb 18 2008, 12:02 AM~9968370
> *casper is a *** im stuck with his lazy ass at work every day detaling cars and hes fuckin slow......lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: .............EY I HEARED YOUR SELLING A MONTE :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## OSO 805

NEW PAGE!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Feb 18 2008, 01:02 AM~9968370
> *casper is a *** im stuck with his lazy ass at work every day detaling cars and hes fuckin slow......lol
> *


ahahahahaha fuck casper


----------



## tequila sunrise

new pictures of my new models..click on "my builds" in my signature...more to come!!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

is anybody in the cali chapter looking to buy a frame??


----------



## lowriderwiz

hey art got a pic of the frame ?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 18 2008, 06:24 PM~9973239
> *is anybody in the cali chapter looking to buy a frame??
> *


 ME!!!! WAT SIZE??


----------



## Lil Spanks

20 INCH


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 18 2008, 06:27 PM~9973268
> *20 INCH
> *


  ... I need a 16 for my lil brother


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Feb 18 2008, 07:28 PM~9973273
> * ... I need a 16 for my lil brother
> *


I got a 16inch schwinn :biggrin: 





















not for sale


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 18 2008, 06:55 PM~9973521
> *I got a 16inch schwinn :biggrin:
> not for sale
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 18 2008, 07:55 PM~9973521
> *I got a 16inch schwinn :biggrin:
> not for sale
> *


take it and shove it


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 17 2008, 11:21 PM~9968438
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: .............EY I HEARED YOUR SELLING A MONTE :biggrin:  :dunno:
> *


YEAH HOMIE....AN 84....ITS CLEAN JUST NEED A NEW ENGINE OR RE-BUILT...


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 18 2008, 05:24 PM~9973239
> *is anybody in the cali chapter looking to buy a frame??
> *


SEND ME SOME PICS


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Feb 18 2008, 08:14 PM~9973692
> *SEND ME SOME PICS
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Feb 18 2008, 08:14 PM~9973692
> *SEND ME SOME PICS OF YOU NAKED
> *


 :angry:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 18 2008, 06:15 PM~9973701
> *:angry:
> *


***....SO R U GOING TO SAN BERNANDINO TO THE BULLY SHOW?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Feb 18 2008, 08:05 PM~9973619-->
> 
> 
> 
> take it and shove it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HATE HATE HATE HATE!!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-basher91_@Feb 18 2008, 08:02 PM~9973596
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

bola de jotos


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 18 2008, 09:44 PM~9974686
> *bola de jotos
> *


your call dropped. didnt feel like calling you back. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

ha x2 had to help omars with some stupid bike he brought some bms he stole n it suked ha


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 18 2008, 09:52 PM~9974782
> *ha x2 had to help omars with some stupid bike he brought some bms he stole n it suked ha
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Feb 18 2008, 07:12 PM~9973676
> *YEAH HOMIE....AN 84....ITS CLEAN JUST NEED A NEW ENGINE OR RE-BUILT...
> *


  YOU GOT PICS????


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 18 2008, 09:52 PM~9974782
> *ha x2 had to help omars with some stupid bike he brought some bms he stole n it suked ha
> *


WHAT THE HELL DID YOU SAY?? :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 18 2008, 09:47 PM~9974718
> *your call dropped. didnt feel like calling you back. :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: CUZ HE HATES YOU


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 18 2008, 07:59 PM~9974866
> * YOU GOT PICS????
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Feb 18 2008, 10:50 PM~9975423
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


5 dallars


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 18 2008, 10:15 PM~9975742
> *5 dallars
> *


dollars.


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

$5 x $100 = $500 obo


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Feb 18 2008, 10:50 PM~9975423
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the dog...how much shipped??


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 18 2008, 11:18 PM~9975775
> *dollars.
> *


shut up


----------



## Lil Spanks

THATS RIGHT LOG OFF MR. RAUL


----------



## OSO 805

ITS A GOOD PROJECT CAR


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 18 2008, 10:32 PM~9975927
> *THATS RIGHT LOG OFF MR. RAUL
> *


ok


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 18 2008, 11:37 PM~9975983
> *ok
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 18 2008, 10:38 PM~9975993
> *
> *


im hungry.


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 18 2008, 09:24 PM~9975844
> *the dog...how much shipped??
> *


$500 razor edge bitch


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Feb 18 2008, 11:40 PM~9976020
> *$500 razor edge bitch
> *


damm baller


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

art so r u going to drop of caspers shit at the show ?


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHAT SHOW


----------



## LocoSoCal

I just got home from work , from 8:30p:m to 10:30a:m  , I'm tired as f%&%k , and I got the butterflys :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 19 2008, 01:20 PM~9978910
> *I just got home from work , from 8:30p:m to 10:30a:m   , I'm tired as f%&%k , and I got the butterflys  :angry:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 19 2008, 01:20 PM~9978910
> *I just got home from work , from 8:30p:m to 10:30a:m   , I'm tired as f%&%k , and I got the butterflys  :angry:
> *


  :scrutinize:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Feb 18 2008, 11:40 PM~9976020
> *$500 razor edge bitch
> *


U SUCK


----------



## Lil Spanks

*TO ALL THE MEMBER'S: I PLACED THE ORDER FOR THE SHIRTS AS OF TODAY AND THE DEADLINE FOR YOU MONEY IS MARCH 14....SO PM ME YOUR ADDY AND ILL PM YOU WITH MINE TO SEND THE MONEY....FOR CALI....OSO IF YOUR GOING TO SAN BERDO LRM....I WILL TAKE YOUR THERE OR WE MEET UP THERE SAME FOR THE REST OF CALI...REMINDER.......DEADLINE IS MARCH 14*


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 20 2008, 12:53 AM~9983965
> *TO ALL THE MEMBER'S: I PLACED THE ORDER FOR THE SHIRTS AS OF TODAY AND THE DEADLINE FOR YOU MONEY IS MARCH 14....SO PM ME YOUR ADDY AND ILL PM YOU WITH MINE TO SEND THE MONEY....FOR CALI....OSO IF YOUR GOING TO SAN BERDO LRM....I WILL TAKE YOUR THERE OR WE MEET UP THERE SAME FOR THE REST OF CALI...REMINDER.......DEADLINE IS MARCH 14
> *


NO PAYPAL??????????


MAKE SURE THEY DO NOT...I REPEAT DO NOT HAVE SO CAL! LOL

FOR US TEXAS BOYS....LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 20 2008, 12:15 AM~9984068
> *NO PAYPAL??????????
> MAKE SURE THEY DO NOT...I REPEAT DO NOT HAVE SO CAL!  LOL
> 
> FOR US TEXAS BOYS....LOL
> *


i have no paypal or nothing...sorry.....and no their going to say bike club


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 20 2008, 01:28 AM~9984152
> *i have no paypal or nothing...sorry.....and no their going to say bike club
> *


YOU KNOW IM BOUT TO MUV TO UP..LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 20 2008, 01:00 AM~9984357
> *YOU KNOW IM BOUT TO MUV TO UP..LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 19 2008, 09:53 PM~9983965
> *TO ALL THE MEMBER'S: I PLACED THE ORDER FOR THE SHIRTS AS OF TODAY AND THE DEADLINE FOR YOU MONEY IS MARCH 14....SO PM ME YOUR ADDY AND ILL PM YOU WITH MINE TO SEND THE MONEY....FOR CALI....OSO IF YOUR GOING TO SAN BERDO LRM....I WILL TAKE YOUR THERE OR WE MEET UP THERE SAME FOR THE REST OF CALI...REMINDER.......DEADLINE IS MARCH 14
> *


when is san berdoo? im goin for sure!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 19 2008, 10:53 PM~9983965
> *TO ALL THE MEMBER'S: I PLACED THE ORDER FOR THE SHIRTS AS OF TODAY AND THE DEADLINE FOR YOU MONEY IS MARCH 14....SO PM ME YOUR ADDY AND ILL PM YOU WITH MINE TO SEND THE MONEY....FOR CALI....OSO IF YOUR GOING TO SAN BERDO LRM....I WILL TAKE YOUR THERE OR WE MEET UP THERE SAME FOR THE REST OF CALI...REMINDER.......DEADLINE IS MARCH 14
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal

:biggrin: can I give you my cans ?? for $$$$ :biggrin: , they bud can's , they empty :cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise

i think art would take a 24 pack of unopened cold coronas


----------



## 817Lowrider

oh shit!!!


----------



## 8-BALLING-247

ALL YOUR BIKE'S ARE ALL CLEAN.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 20 2008, 12:34 PM~9986654
> *i think art  would take a 24 pack of unopened cold coronas
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 20 2008, 05:20 PM~9989411
> *oh shit!!!
> *


X2


----------



## TearsofaClownII

whats up fam getting ready for that tampa show...............countdown begins


----------



## eric ramos

fuck i have nt been ehre for 3days or somting


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Feb 20 2008, 07:13 PM~9989872
> *whats up fam getting ready for that tampa show...............countdown begins
> *


any pic you can pm me??


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Feb 20 2008, 06:13 PM~9989872
> *whats up fam getting ready for that tampa show...............countdown begins
> *


shit yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## las_crucez

YEEEAAA here my time 2 shine at da Tampa show

hopefully my bike be ready soon by this nex month 2 rep Thee Artistics

hey Fernando i tex u on 2zday. Call me this week or I will call u on Saturday


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Feb 20 2008, 07:29 PM~9990022
> *YEEEAAA here my time 2 shine at da Tampa show
> 
> hopefully my bike be ready soon by this nex month 2 rep Thee Artistics
> 
> hey Fernando i tex u on 2zday. Call me this week or I will call u on Saturday
> *


 :0


----------



## TearsofaClownII

cool do that hit me up homie i need to get at you too


----------



## TearsofaClownII

i got the pics art i just need to send to your email i dont know how to put them on here


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Feb 20 2008, 08:36 PM~9990088
> *i got the pics art i just need to send to your email i dont know how to put them on here
> *


 :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Feb 20 2008, 08:29 PM~9990022
> *YEEEAAA here my time 2 shine at da Tampa show
> 
> hopefully my bike be ready soon by this nex month 2 rep Thee Artistics
> 
> hey Fernando i tex u on 2zday. Call me this week or I will call u on Saturday
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Feb 20 2008, 07:36 PM~9990088
> *i got the pics art i just need to send to your email i dont know how to put them on here
> *


pleseeeeeeeeee :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 20 2008, 08:08 PM~9990407
> *:|
> *


homos!!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 20 2008, 09:12 PM~9990437
> *homos!!!!
> *


**** erectus


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 20 2008, 08:25 PM~9990536
> ***** erotica
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 20 2008, 08:26 PM~9990547
> *
> *


 :|


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 20 2008, 11:47 PM~9992556
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## show-bound

RANDOM POST?????

lets see some progresssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LocoSoCal

HEY !! are'nt you guy's too young to be looking at hochies ??? :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 20 2008, 11:05 PM~9992717
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 21 2008, 12:52 PM~9995746
> *HEY !! are'nt you guy's too young to be looking at hochies ???  :biggrin:
> *


nope. im 20


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 21 2008, 10:52 AM~9995746
> *HEY !! are'nt you guy's too young to be looking at hochies ???  :biggrin:
> *


only if you're gay!!! :cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise

hey art, what show did you want me to request march 8th off work for?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 21 2008, 06:05 PM~9997948
> *hey art, what show did you want me to request march 8th off work for?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9825394


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 21 2008, 02:48 AM~9993538
> *RANDOM POST?????
> 
> lets see some progresssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

new page


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 21 2008, 04:53 PM~9998418
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9825394
> 
> *


fuck yeah!!! model cars gonna be on display too


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 21 2008, 09:15 PM~9998657
> *
> *


youre just working on being first on page 1500 aint you


----------



## 817Lowrider

huh


----------



## 817Lowrider

meh


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 21 2008, 07:13 PM~9998635
> *new page
> *


GO TO WORK :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

meh


----------



## 817Lowrider

old school.


----------



## 817Lowrider

NEW PAGE


----------



## 817Lowrider

*1500 PAGES PEOPLE. THANKS TO ALL THAT CONTRIBUTED!!!*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 21 2008, 07:46 PM~9998952
> *1500 PAGES PEOPLE. THANKS TO ALL THAT CONTRIBUTED!!!
> *


YEA LIKE , KFC, OR CHUCHES, OR POPYES, OR ROSCOES CHICKEN AND WAFFLES


----------



## mortalkombat2

:happysad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Feb 21 2008, 06:16 PM~9998670
> *youre just working on being first on page 1500 aint you
> *


OHHH YEAAAAA!!!!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

1500 :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

meh


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 21 2008, 09:27 PM~10000177
> *OHHH YEAAAAA!!!!!!!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 21 2008, 10:30 PM~10001835
> *:angry:
> *


you forgot the fabric softener in the washing machine again didnt you? :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 21 2008, 11:30 PM~10001839
> *you forgot the fabric softener in the washing machine again didnt you?  :|
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

great


----------



## Aztecbike

:thumbsup:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :worship:


----------



## lowriderwiz

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

yo


----------



## TearsofaClownII

whats goin on........................................


----------



## Lil Spanks

:yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 22 2008, 06:12 PM~10007202
> *:yes:
> *


simon


----------



## 817Lowrider

meh


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 22 2008, 06:14 PM~10007223
> *simon
> *


says give me your bike :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 22 2008, 07:14 PM~10007223
> *simon
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

meh


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 22 2008, 07:40 PM~10007411
> *meh
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 22 2008, 07:44 PM~10007441
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whats so funny


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Feb 22 2008, 06:15 PM~10007233
> *says give me your bike :biggrin:
> *


meh


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 22 2008, 08:49 PM~10007846
> *yes please take my trike. i'm not going to finish it anyways
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 22 2008, 10:00 PM~10008964
> *:0
> *


Its already done.


----------



## lowriderwiz

:cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 22 2008, 11:32 PM~10009283
> *Its already done.
> *


RIGHT :|


----------



## eric ramos

great


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 23 2008, 12:11 AM~10009615
> *great
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:nosad:


----------



## eric ramos

ya


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 23 2008, 01:16 AM~10009663
> *:yessad:
> *


x2


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 23 2008, 01:42 AM~10010234
> *x2
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

word?


----------



## Lil Spanks

GREAT......HE'S BACK :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 23 2008, 01:14 AM~10010367
> *GREAT......HE'S BACK :|
> *


chat room, right now.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 23 2008, 02:16 AM~10010382
> *chat room, right now.
> *


 :0 ARE YOU DEMANDING ME :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuckin losers


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 23 2008, 03:47 AM~10010595
> *i'm a fuckin losers
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 23 2008, 12:49 PM~10011806
> *:yessad:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 23 2008, 01:04 PM~10011868
> *this is what i think of myself :thumbsdown:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

meh!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 23 2008, 02:42 AM~10010587
> *:0 ARE YOU DEMANDING ME :scrutinize:
> *


no


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 23 2008, 01:30 PM~10011978
> *meheeeeemmmm!!!
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 23 2008, 01:47 PM~10012059
> *no
> *


why did you edit it...i saw it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 23 2008, 01:48 PM~10012066
> *
> *


got fucked up at the club last night. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 23 2008, 12:48 PM~10012071
> *why did you edit it...i saw it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 23 2008, 01:50 PM~10012083
> *got fucked up by some guy at the club  last night. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 23 2008, 01:53 PM~10012102
> *:0
> *


****


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 23 2008, 01:51 PM~10012090
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :angry: wip that smile off your face


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 23 2008, 01:53 PM~10012102
> *:0
> *


****


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 23 2008, 01:55 PM~10012122
> *****
> *


bring it buddy :angry: ...ill take you and raul out... :angry:


----------



## LocoSoCal

Sup everybody , one more week till Phoenix :biggrin:


----------



## TearsofaClownII

HELL YEA PHOENIX


----------



## TearsofaClownII

good night lay it low


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## lowriderwiz

what up art


----------



## lowriderwiz

what up art


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 23 2008, 08:54 PM~10014919
> *
> *


you gotta pm me your addy


----------



## Lil Spanks

pm sent


----------



## lowriderwiz

:thumbsup: 
got it


----------



## Lil Spanks

:yes:


----------



## GrimReaper

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lowriderwiz

hey hey hey


----------



## las_crucez

:wave: goodnite, i am painting my bike tomorrow :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Feb 23 2008, 10:57 PM~10015294
> *:wave: goodnite, i am painting my bike tomorrow :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Feb 23 2008, 10:57 PM~10015294
> *:wave: goodnite, i am painting my bike tomorrow :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos

werddddddds


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## 817Lowrider

meh


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 24 2008, 03:03 AM~10016464
> *meh
> *


 :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## lowriderwiz

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Feb 24 2008, 04:39 PM~10018738
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

page 503 is a whore fest. fuckin losers


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 24 2008, 09:02 PM~10020535
> *page 503 is a whore fest. fuckin losers
> *


OK NOW :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

just got back from playin 5 hour game of monopoly.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 24 2008, 09:16 PM~10020682
> *just got back from playin 5 hour game of monopoly.
> *


AND...............YOU WENT TO JAIL


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 24 2008, 09:18 PM~10020698
> *AND...............YOU WENT TO JAIL
> *


a couple times


----------



## Lil Spanks

BECUZ YOUR BOYTOY RAUL WAS IN THERE :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 24 2008, 09:19 PM~10020716
> *BECUZ YOUR BOYTOY RAUL WAS IN THERE :roflmao:
> *


****


----------



## Lil Spanks

YOU KNOW YOU LOVED IT. HE GAVE IT TO YOU GOOD


----------



## Spankz

Have anyone of you heard from 2lowsyn?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 24 2008, 09:59 PM~10021147
> *Have anyone of you heard from 2lowsyn?
> *


ASK HIS BROTHER JAUN


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 24 2008, 11:01 PM~10021163
> *ASK HIS BROTHER JAUN
> *


gotti


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 24 2008, 09:59 PM~10021147
> *Have anyone of you heard from 2lowsyn?
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Spankz

ooo well if you do ask him if he still want the parts


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 24 2008, 10:06 PM~10021220
> *ooo well if you do ask him if he still want the parts
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 24 2008, 11:08 PM~10021240
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 24 2008, 08:59 PM~10021147
> *Have anyone of you heard from 2lowsyn?
> *


he posted a topic on here saying he was not going to have internet for a while.


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHY YOU MISS HIM


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## socios b.c. prez

sold


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 25 2008, 12:31 AM~10022595
> *sold
> *


 :0  plese no


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I think you need to see pics of them first.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 25 2008, 12:37 AM~10022625
> *I think you need to see pics of them first.
> *


show me


----------



## 817Lowrider

huh


----------



## eric ramos

gay fucks


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 25 2008, 04:38 PM~10027020
> *gay fucks
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider

PROGRESSO PUTOS!!!!!!!


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Feb 25 2008, 06:21 PM~10028274
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TearsofaClownII

got some stock parts for sale like flat twisted handlebars and sqaure twisted bent sissybars double twisted sissybars and twisted crank make me offers need to sale no pics but u know what they look like sry


----------



## Spankz

Whats up thee artistics any new bikes


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 25 2008, 04:38 PM~10027020
> *gay fucks
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Feb 25 2008, 08:15 PM~10028741
> *got some stock parts for sale like flat twisted handlebars and  sqaure twisted bent sissybars double twisted sissybars and twisted crank make me offers need to sale no pics but u know what they look like sry
> *


 :0


----------



## GrimReaper

:wave: :wave:


----------



## lowriderwiz

:wave: :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## show-bound

:barf: 
i have been stuck in bed for the past three days....still not 100


----------



## R.O.C

WATS CKRAKN FAM


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Feb 26 2008, 12:24 PM~10034330
> *WATS CKRAKN FAM
> *


your fired.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 26 2008, 12:44 PM~10034105
> *:barf:
> i have been stuck in bed for the past three days....still  not 100
> *


man up sucka!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Feb 26 2008, 01:24 PM~10034330
> *WATS CKRAKN FAM
> *


ALRIGHT...I NEED INFO ON YOU AND YOUR BIKE, VICTOR?????WHATS UP? NO BIKE OR DO YOU HAVE ONE?????RUBEN?????....I LIKE TO KNOW WHATS UP..


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 26 2008, 07:27 PM~10037233
> *ALRIGHT...I NEED INFO ON YOU AND YOUR BIKE, VICTOR?????WHATS UP? NO BIKE OR DO YOU HAVE ONE?????RUBEN?????....I LIKE TO KNOW WHATS UP..
> *


his bike is done. and x2 wtf ruben?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 26 2008, 07:29 PM~10037253
> *his bike is done.  and x2 wtf ruben?
> *


WHO


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 26 2008, 06:30 PM~10037264
> *WHO
> *


not you. :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

Erics bike. R.O.C. his names not victor


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 26 2008, 07:31 PM~10037269
> *not you.  :|
> *


SELL THEM :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 26 2008, 07:32 PM~10037276
> *Erics bike. R.O.C. his names not victor
> *


I KNOW HIS NAME IS NOT VIC, BUT I WANNA SEE SOME PICS????


----------



## LocoSoCal

I GOT MY DISPLAY TODAY !!!!!  :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:    uffin: :thumbsup: :angel: :wave: :worship: :tongue: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 26 2008, 06:33 PM~10037288
> *SELL THEM :angry:
> *


$$$


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 26 2008, 08:13 PM~10037617
> *I GOT MY DISPLAY TODAY !!!!!    :0  :biggrin:  :cheesy:        uffin:  :thumbsup:  :angel:  :wave:  :worship:  :tongue:  :nicoderm:  :yes:
> *


pics


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 26 2008, 09:05 PM~10038025
> *pics
> *


 :no: wait till az


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 26 2008, 09:04 PM~10038020
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i dont wanna see urs i wanna see r.o.c's bike


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 26 2008, 09:21 PM~10038208
> *i dont wanna see urs i wanna see r.o.c's bike
> *


 :angry:


----------



## LocoSoCal

I will post all of the display after I get back from Phoenix :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

who did it. What it cost?


----------



## 817Lowrider

*FUCK THE SERVER!!!!!*


----------



## LocoSoCal

I got to get to work :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 26 2008, 09:25 PM~10038238
> *:angry:
> *


like i said :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: CHILLY WILLY, Stilo_RIDING_LOW, *mortalkombat2*, LOWRIDING 805 JR
pm locosocal your # so you both meet up on sat


----------



## Lil Spanks

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CHILLY WILLY, *socios b.c. prez*,
great a crybaby


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 26 2008, 08:49 PM~10038417
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: CHILLY WILLY, Stilo_RIDING_LOW, mortalkombat2, LOWRIDING 805 JR
> pm locosocal your # so you both meet up on sat
> *


 :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Feb 26 2008, 09:51 PM~10038428
> *:|
> 
> *


 :0 
























:cheesy: he talk to me..........its like god spoke to me :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 26 2008, 08:50 PM~10038423
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: CHILLY WILLY, socios b.c. prez,
> great a crybaby
> *


----------



## eric ramos

assssssssssssonfirrrrrrrrre


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Whos this?

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendid=12764231


----------



## 817Lowrider

I quit my job today. told my boss FUCK YOU and the whole nine yards!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 27 2008, 07:48 AM~10041152
> *I quit my job today. told my boss FUCK YOU and the whole nine yards!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 27 2008, 09:54 AM~10041451
> *
> *


I flipped off with 2 hands then one for the road as I walked away.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 27 2008, 08:57 AM~10041469
> *I flipped off with 2 hands then one for the road as I walked away.
> *


sweet


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 26 2008, 09:27 PM~10037233
> *ALRIGHT...I NEED INFO ON YOU AND YOUR BIKE, VICTOR?????WHATS UP? NO BIKE OR DO YOU HAVE ONE?????RUBEN?????....I LIKE TO KNOW WHATS UP..
> *


my bike still is siting i got 2 get it painted and out it togeter


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Feb 27 2008, 12:53 PM~10042296
> *my bike still is siting i got 2 get it painted and out it togeter
> *


Will you be showing this year?


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 27 2008, 07:48 AM~10041152
> *I quit my job today. told my boss FUCK YOU and the whole nine yards!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :nono:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 26 2008, 06:27 PM~10037233
> *ALRIGHT...I NEED INFO ON YOU AND YOUR BIKE, VICTOR?????WHATS UP? NO BIKE OR DO YOU HAVE ONE?????RUBEN?????....I LIKE TO KNOW WHATS UP..
> *


well i need my trike kit bitch ima make a three wheeler


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 27 2008, 02:37 PM~10042951
> *:nono:
> *


Dude was an ass


----------



## LocoSoCal

You have to be the better man , dude , I don't want to sound like a dad , but I got 4 kids , 20 year old 18 year old 16 year old and 14 year old , don't let asshole's get the best of you


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 27 2008, 02:50 PM~10043039
> *You have to be the better man , dude , I don't want to sound like a dad , but I got 4 kids , 20 year old 18 year old 16 year old and 14 year old , don't  let asshole's get the best of you
> *


to late for that man. That fool wanted to be disrespectful. I admit what I did was was unprofessional but its too late now.


----------



## The ZONE




----------



## 817Lowrider

meh


----------



## 817Lowrider

hey hey hey!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

WTF I got a jizzzzzoooobbbb today


----------



## 2lowsyn

LOL.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Feb 28 2008, 01:39 PM~10050799
> *LOL.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

*<span style='color:red'>I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE POST WHORES FOR HELPING ME GET TO THIS POINT. WE AINT STOPPING HERE. TEAM POST WHORES ALL OVER. LOOKING FOR SKILLED WELDERS,CUTTERS,EVERYTHING. IF YOU KNOW HOW TO DO IT. I WANT TO EXPLOIT YOU!!!!!!!!! HIT ME UP. TEAM POST WHORES*


----------



## Lil Spanks

who cares


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 28 2008, 07:11 PM~10053187
> *who cares
> *


DDDDEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ NNNNNNNNNNUUU........YOU KNOW THE REST


----------



## LocoSoCal

I GOT MY PARTS BACK TODAY !!!! :biggrin:  :0 :cheesy:   uffin: :thumbsup: :angel: :worship: :tongue: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 28 2008, 06:45 PM~10053366
> *I GOT MY PARTS BACK TODAY !!!!  :biggrin:    :0  :cheesy:      uffin:  :thumbsup:  :angel:  :worship:  :tongue:  :nicoderm:  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 28 2008, 06:46 PM~10053377
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who did ur engraving?? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

nice!!!


----------



## LocoSoCal

Carlos Salas did the engraving, Speedy did the plating


----------



## LocoSoCal

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

NOW I'M GOING TO CRY


----------



## LocoSoCal

:tears: me to


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

ILL SHOW YOU WANT YOU NEED NOW


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## LocoSoCal

I want that seat


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 28 2008, 05:42 PM~10052959
> *<span style='color:red'>I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE POST WHORES FOR HELPING ME GET TO THIS POINT. WE AINT STOPPING HERE. TEAM POST WHORES ALL OVER. LOOKING FOR SKILLED WELDERS,CUTTERS,EVERYTHING. IF YOU KNOW HOW TO DO IT. I WANT TO EXPLOIT YOU!!!!!!!!! HIT ME UP. TEAM POST WHORES
> *


*
 pm sent.*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 28 2008, 11:19 PM~10055281
> *  pm sent.
> *


helping you hunny out :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 29 2008, 12:16 AM~10055713
> *helping you hunny out :uh:
> *


All the hoes jockin beat steady knockin.


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 28 2008, 07:25 PM~10053699
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS PARTS, love the seat and fender the way it goes in to one anouther ,


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## LocoSoCal

Sup !! welp I'm of to Phoenix :biggrin: wish me luck !! I got the new parts put on the bike , it looks cool :cheesy: , oh , by the way , this will be the first show that I will be representing "Thee Artistics"  , I will be back on Monday , I will post some pic's later next week , See Ya's :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 29 2008, 06:04 PM~10060507
> *Sup !! welp I'm of to Phoenix  :biggrin: wish me luck !! I got the new parts put on the bike , it looks cool  :cheesy: , oh , by the way , this will be the first show that I will be representing "Thee Artistics"   , I will be back on Monday , I will post some pic's later next week , See Ya's  :cheesy:
> *


*yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*it sucks im at work still till 430


----------



## Lil Spanks

laters i got to go back now


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 29 2008, 06:04 PM~10060507
> *Sup !! welp I'm of to Phoenix  :biggrin: wish me luck !! I got the new parts put on the bike , it looks cool  :cheesy: , oh , by the way , this will be the first show that I will be representing "Thee Artistics"   , I will be back on Monday , I will post some pic's later next week , See Ya's  :cheesy:
> *


show hard!!!


----------



## 2lowsyn

jaun why is your bike on hold ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Feb 29 2008, 07:14 PM~10060930
> *jaun why is your bike on hold ?
> *


which one?


----------



## 2lowsyn

idk in your topic says that the bike is on hold.. . ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Feb 29 2008, 07:21 PM~10060962
> *idk in your topic says that the bike is on hold.. . ?
> *


no it dont. read back


----------



## 2lowsyn

oh yha , well A... i got more parts coming in sorry no progress from when you guys last saw it . iv been working to damn much and havent even gotn time to get a new comp . BUT im using my lil sis laptop and when i can i get some pics up of the frame in an all primer state. got paint ideas run thruoght my head like crazy.


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## Lil Spanks

:0


----------



## Lil Spanks

*FOR ANY SO CAL MEMBERS..........AS OF NOW YOU SHOULD PRE REG. FOR LRM SHOW IN APRIL IN SAN BERDO...IF I WERE YOU, I WOULD DO IT NOW.....OSO YOU SHOULD DO IT NOW SINCE YOU SAID YOU WERE GOING*........*AND STARTING NOW I NEED THE MONEY FOR THE SHIRTS...PM ME WHAT YOUR TOTAL WILL BE...THE DEADLINE IS MARCH 14 AND THIS GIVES YOU PLAENTY OF TIME TO SEND IT....THE FASTER YOU SEND IT, THE FASTER YOULL GET IT.....*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 29 2008, 11:05 PM~10062440
> *FOR ANY SO CAL MEMBERS..........AS OF NOW YOU SHOULD PRE REG. FOR LRM SHOW IN APRIL IN SAN BERDO...IF I WERE YOU, I WOULD DO IT NOW.....OSO YOU SHOULD DO IT NOW SINCE YOU SAID YOU WERE GOING........AND STARTING NOW I NEED THE MONEY FOR THE SHIRTS...PM ME WHAT YOUR TOTAL WILL BE...THE DEADLINE IS MARCH 14 AND THIS GIVES YOU PLAENTY OF TIME TO SEND IT....THE FASTER YOU SEND IT, THE FASTER YOULL GET IT.....
> *


cool,cool.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 29 2008, 11:05 PM~10062440
> *FOR ANY SO CAL MEMBERS..........AS OF NOW YOU SHOULD PRE REG. FOR LRM SHOW IN APRIL IN SAN BERDO...IF I WERE YOU, I WOULD DO IT NOW.....OSO YOU SHOULD DO IT NOW SINCE YOU SAID YOU WERE GOING........AND STARTING NOW I NEED THE MONEY FOR THE SHIRTS...PM ME WHAT YOUR TOTAL WILL BE...THE DEADLINE IS MARCH 14 AND THIS GIVES YOU PLAENTY OF TIME TO SEND IT....THE FASTER YOU SEND IT, THE FASTER YOULL GET IT.....
> *


cool,cool.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 29 2008, 10:05 PM~10062440
> *FOR ANY SO CAL MEMBERS..........AS OF NOW YOU SHOULD PRE REG. FOR LRM SHOW IN APRIL IN SAN BERDO...IF I WERE YOU, I WOULD DO IT NOW.....OSO YOU SHOULD DO IT NOW SINCE YOU SAID YOU WERE GOING........AND STARTING NOW I NEED THE MONEY FOR THE SHIRTS...PM ME WHAT YOUR TOTAL WILL BE...THE DEADLINE IS MARCH 14 AND THIS GIVES YOU PLAENTY OF TIME TO SEND IT....THE FASTER YOU SEND IT, THE FASTER YOULL GET IT.....
> *


orale


----------



## Lil Spanks

X2


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 29 2008, 10:51 PM~10062749
> *X2
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 29 2008, 11:50 PM~10062744
> *orale
> *


YOURS  IS READY


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 29 2008, 10:52 PM~10062754
> *YOURS   IS READY
> *


what about my dinner? Is that ready?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 29 2008, 11:52 PM~10062761
> *what about my dinner? Is that ready?
> *


EAT SHIT


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 29 2008, 10:57 PM~10062786
> *EAT SHIT
> *


kfc?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 1 2008, 12:00 AM~10062803
> *kfc?
> *


MY FOOT IN YOUR ASS


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 29 2008, 11:06 PM~10062823
> *MY FOOT IN YOUR ASS
> *


do you have any hot sauce or ketchup?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 1 2008, 12:07 AM~10062828
> *do you have any hot sauce or ketchup?
> *


OH SO YOU HAD IT BEFORE :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 29 2008, 11:10 PM~10062840
> *OH SO YOU HAD IT BEFORE :0
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

losers


----------



## Lil Spanks

I KNEW IT


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 29 2008, 11:14 PM~10062858
> *losers
> *


HATER!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 1 2008, 12:16 AM~10062866
> *HATER!!!!!!
> *


no hating just style


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 1 2008, 12:16 AM~10062866
> *HATER!!!!!!
> *


X100


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 29 2008, 11:18 PM~10062878
> *no hating just style
> *


estilo...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 1 2008, 12:19 AM~10062882
> *estilo...
> *


SAY WHAT


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 1 2008, 12:19 AM~10062882
> *estilo...
> *


Artistic Estilo


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 29 2008, 11:21 PM~10062902
> *SAY WHAT
> *


vales madre...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 1 2008, 12:25 AM~10062933
> *vales madre...
> *


????????


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 1 2008, 12:35 AM~10062980
> *:|
> *


WANNA TAKE IT OUT SIDE


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 29 2008, 11:35 PM~10062987
> *WANNA TAKE IT OUT SIDE
> *


is it cold outside?


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck chinas


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 1 2008, 12:40 AM~10063011
> *is it cold outside?
> *


ILL KEEP YOU WARM


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 1 2008, 12:40 AM~10063011
> *is it cold outside?
> *


ILL KEEP YOU WARM


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 29 2008, 11:44 PM~10063028
> *ILL KEEP YOU WARM
> *


No thanks.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 1 2008, 12:42 AM~10063022
> *ILL KEEP YOU WARM
> *


no ****


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 1 2008, 12:50 AM~10063085
> *No thanks.
> *


WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU THINK OF *** :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 29 2008, 11:55 PM~10063116
> *WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU THINK OF *** :angry:
> *


your mom already keeps me warm.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 1 2008, 01:04 AM~10063165
> *my mom already keeps me warm.
> *


KEEP IT IN THE FAMILY


----------



## socios b.c. prez

now juan gottis mad.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 1 2008, 01:07 AM~10063180
> *now juan gottis mad.
> *


chat???


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 1 2008, 01:07 AM~10063180
> *now juan gottis mad.
> *


JAUN WHO?? :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHILLY WILLY, *Aztecbike*
I SMELL TROUBLE :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 1 2008, 01:13 AM~10063209
> *JAUN WHO?? :biggrin:
> *


NUAJ


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2008, 01:15 AM~10063218
> *NUAJ
> *


Im about this close to saying FUCK IT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2008, 12:12 AM~10063201
> *chat???
> *


for about 15 min cause Im still at work and Im about to go home.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 1 2008, 01:18 AM~10063230
> *for about 15 min cause Im still at work and Im about to go home.
> *


MAKE ME SOME MONEY HOE :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

:tears: no phx 
no money
no progress
no nuthin
just being lowlifes with omar 
damn we need a job ha


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 29 2008, 10:05 PM~10062440
> *FOR ANY SO CAL MEMBERS..........AS OF NOW YOU SHOULD PRE REG. FOR LRM SHOW IN APRIL IN SAN BERDO...IF I WERE YOU, I WOULD DO IT NOW.....OSO YOU SHOULD DO IT NOW SINCE YOU SAID YOU WERE GOING........AND STARTING NOW I NEED THE MONEY FOR THE SHIRTS...PM ME WHAT YOUR TOTAL WILL BE...THE DEADLINE IS MARCH 14 AND THIS GIVES YOU PLAENTY OF TIME TO SEND IT....THE FASTER YOU SEND IT, THE FASTER YOULL GET IT.....
> *


 :biggrin: IM SENDING IT ON MONDAY


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 1 2008, 12:59 PM~10064936
> *:tears: no phx
> no money
> no progress
> no nuthin
> just being lowlifes with omar
> damn we need a job ha
> *


haha loser


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 1 2008, 11:59 AM~10064936
> *:tears: no phx
> no money
> no progress
> no nuthin
> just being lowlifes with omar
> damn we need a job ha
> *


Just make sure you make it to vegas.


----------



## 817Lowrider

:yawn:


----------



## mortalkombat2

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup dog. no phoenix?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2008, 06:12 PM~10066088
> *sup dog. no phoenix?
> *


my chic is in phnx...lol thats funny


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 1 2008, 05:29 PM~10066167
> *my chic is in phnx...lol thats funny
> *


why? by here self? uh ohhhh!!!!!. :ugh:


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 1 2008, 07:29 PM~10066167
> *my chic is in phnx...lol thats funny
> *


you know what they say about phoenix girls


----------



## 817Lowrider

What happens in Phoenix stays in Phoenix!!!!!!!!!!!
:0 :0 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

fuck phx


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 1 2008, 01:43 PM~10065504
> *Just make sure you make it to vegas.
> *


yea main consern 
i want to atend atleast a big show before vegas tho


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2008, 04:12 PM~10066088
> *sup dog. no phoenix?
> *


i live like 10 mins from the show i got done settin up at like 12 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Mar 1 2008, 06:57 PM~10066522
> *i live like 10 mins from the show i got done settin up at like 12  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Mar 1 2008, 05:57 PM~10066522
> *i live like 10 mins from the show i got done settin up at like 12  :biggrin:
> *


You butt I didn't leave till 3:30.


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Mar 1 2008, 05:57 PM~10066522
> *i live like 10 mins from the show i got done settin up at like 12  :biggrin:
> *


so anything new to your bike ?


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 29 2008, 05:04 PM~10060507
> *Sup !! welp I'm of to Phoenix  :biggrin: wish me luck !! I got the new parts put on the bike , it looks cool  :cheesy: , oh , by the way , this will be the first show that I will be representing "Thee Artistics"   , I will be back on Monday , I will post some pic's later next week , See Ya's  :cheesy:
> *


Saw your bike homie looks real nice.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by Raguness+Mar 1 2008, 09:24 PM~10067764-->
> 
> 
> 
> You butt I didn't leave till 3:30.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> woooow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2008, 09:26 PM~10067776
> *so anything new to your bike ?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> um i dont think so
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Raguness_@Mar 1 2008, 09:26 PM~10067778
> *Saw your bike homie looks real nice.
> *


his murals are real clean


----------



## mortalkombat2

i just got home :biggrin: and umm good night


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 2 2008, 12:39 PM~10070359
> *
> *


----------



## 2lowsyn

HELL 2DA MUTHA FUCKN YHA ! ! ! !
i got a compresser. and outher shit .be on latter fir help on how ti use one for a bunch outher shit too.
please leave tips and shit


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 2 2008, 02:07 PM~10070689
> *HELL 2DA MUTHA FUCKN YHA ! ! ! !
> i got a compresser. and outher shit .be on latter fir help on how ti use one for a bunch  outher shit too.
> please leave tips and shit
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:yessad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 2 2008, 07:23 PM~10072544
> *
> *


X WTF??


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 2 2008, 08:24 PM~10072555
> *X WTF??
> *


x916


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 2 2008, 07:24 PM~10072564
> *x916
> *


por 805


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

whats raul doing there


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 2 2008, 07:27 PM~10072590
> *
> *


hey juan what kind of dog is that?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Mar 2 2008, 08:36 PM~10072673
> *hey juan what kind of dog is that?
> *


I was told it was a pit... but I think hes a mut. Arts says hes a Alfaro


----------



## mitchell26

got a bit of a longer head then a pit...buts still a good lookin pup


----------



## 817Lowrider

hes cool. pisses on everything but hes cool.


----------



## Raguness

Wanna know who won what???


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 2 2008, 07:38 PM~10072688
> *I was told it was a pit... but I think hes a mut. Arts says hes a Alfaro
> *


 :|


----------



## sick six

HEY ART REMEMBER WHEN U HAD A JOB








:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 2 2008, 07:44 PM~10072730
> *Wanna know who won what???
> *


might as well wait till next week when we get the pics.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 2 2008, 08:38 PM~10072688
> *I was told it was a pit... but I think hes a mut. Arts says hes a Alfaro
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Mar 2 2008, 08:47 PM~10072756
> *HEY ART REMEMBER WHEN U HAD A JOB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


DAMM IM SEXY, :biggrin:


----------



## sick six

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Mar 2 2008, 07:47 PM~10072756
> *HEY ART REMEMBER WHEN U HAD A JOB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Mar 2 2008, 08:48 PM~10072772
> *:0
> *


YOU WANT ME


----------



## Raguness

LocoSoCal 2nd Place semi custom

MK2 1st Place 12"


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 2 2008, 08:50 PM~10072797
> *LocoSoCal 2nd Place semi custom
> 
> MK2 1st Place 12"
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 2 2008, 08:50 PM~10072797
> *LocoSoCal 2nd Place semi custom
> MK2 1st Place 12"
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Mar 2 2008, 06:40 PM~10072706
> *got a bit of a longer head then a pit...buts still a good lookin pup
> *


MY PIT LOOKED LIKE THAT WHEN IT WAS 4 MONTHS...... NOW IT LOOKS KINDA THOUGH........

B4









AND 2 YEARS LATER


----------



## 817Lowrider

that mofo looks mean


----------



## Lil Spanks

THAT DOG LOOKS LIKE THE ONE THAT ATE MY CAT


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

LOL.....CHECK OUT THE PICS I HAVE ON MY SPACE.....THE SHORTCUT IS UNDER ALL THIS CRAP 

\/


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Mar 3 2008, 12:57 PM~10072852
> *MY PIT LOOKED LIKE THAT WHEN IT WAS 4 MONTHS...... NOW IT LOOKS KINDA THOUGH........
> 
> B4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND 2 YEARS LATER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good bro.

i dont own a pit, and dont know if i ever will with this shit,
http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200505/s1359021.htm


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Mar 2 2008, 09:09 PM~10072984
> *LOL.....CHECK OUT THE PICS I HAVE ON MY SPACE.....THE SHORTCUT IS UNDER ALL THIS CRAP
> 
> \/
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Mar 2 2008, 09:13 PM~10073025
> *looks good bro.
> 
> i dont own a pit, and dont know if i ever will with this shit,
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200505/s1359021.htm
> *


May 3, 2005
has the law been passed?


----------



## mortalkombat2

i got best display
locosocal also got best murals
:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Mar 2 2008, 09:17 PM~10073061
> *THATS WHAT IM FUCKING TALKING ABOUT*


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 3 2008, 01:16 PM~10073052
> *May 3, 2005
> has the law been passed?
> *


pretty sure it has..i cant find anything newer then that right now.


----------



## 817Lowrider

sux


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 2 2008, 08:18 PM~10073074
> *THATS WHAT IM FUCKING TALKING ABOUT
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Mar 3 2008, 01:23 PM~10073126
> *:cheesy:
> *


congrats on the win mang!


----------



## Lil Spanks

TWO WINNERS TO START THE NEW YEAR :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 2 2008, 09:24 PM~10073142
> *TWO WINNERS TO START THE NEW YEAR :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 2 2008, 09:29 PM~10073195
> *:cheesy:
> *


you got a boner right


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 2 2008, 09:30 PM~10073199
> *you got a boner right
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

*Hey TX chap. Bone is sponsoring this!
We need to show support and show!!!!!*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 2 2008, 09:34 PM~10073222
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey TX chap. Bone is sponsoring this!
> We need to show support and show!!!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Mar 2 2008, 07:13 PM~10073025
> *looks good bro.
> 
> i dont own a pit, and dont know if i ever will with this shit,
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200505/s1359021.htm
> *


DAMN THAT SUCK I LOVE PITS......I WISH A LAW LIKE THAT NEVER PASSES OVER HERE IN VENTURA COUNTY OR CALIFORNIA........


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

*BEST MURALS AND 2ND PLACE SEMI-*








*1ST 12 AND BEST DIPLAY*








:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

CONGRATE TO SERGIO AND MK :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 3 2008, 02:30 AM~10074883
> *
> 1ST 12 AND BEST DIPLAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


*

Congrats brother on your wins!! *


----------



## 817Lowrider

x2 fuck I gotta go to work in a hour


----------



## LocoSoCal

Sup "Thee Artistics" , I just got home , MK2 and myself had a GREAT day , we took some cool awards :biggrin: :cheesy: 

MK2 , 1st 12' and Best Display
LocoSoCal , 2nd Semi 20' and Best Murals


----------



## 817Lowrider

bad ass bro. display came out nice


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 3 2008, 03:43 AM~10075115
> *x2 fuck I gotta go to work in a hour
> *


damn where you working at the waffle house....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 3 2008, 02:54 AM~10075141
> *damn where you working at the waffle house....
> *


4am-2:30pm
Mon-Thur


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 3 2008, 04:00 AM~10075150
> *4am-2:30pm
> Mon-Thur
> *


damn you always get them fucked up hrs


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 3 2008, 03:01 AM~10075153
> *damn you always get them fucked up hrs
> *


hell naw I used to work mon-fri 6am-2:30pm


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 3 2008, 01:49 AM~10075130
> *Sup "Thee Artistics" , I just got home , MK2 and myself had a GREAT day , we took some cool awards  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> MK2 , 1st 12' and Best Display
> LocoSoCal , 2nd Semi 20' and Best Murals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



congrats guys

mk you gotta chilax on them eyebrows


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 3 2008, 10:09 AM~10076077
> *congrats guys
> 
> mk you gotta chilax on them eyebrows
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 3 2008, 02:49 AM~10075130
> *Sup "Thee Artistics" , I just got home , MK2 and myself had a GREAT day , we took some cool awards  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> MK2 , 1st 12' and Best Display
> LocoSoCal , 2nd Semi 20' and Best Murals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mk looks sexy


----------



## 86' Chevy

Good job Thee Artistics


----------



## 817Lowrider

:|


----------



## RidinLowBC

when is the classified car show in Oxnard


----------



## Lil Spanks

:dunno: BUT MAKEING PLANS TO GO OVER THERE :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## RidinLowBC

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 3 2008, 07:59 PM~10081452
> *:dunno: BUT MAKEING PLANS TO GO OVER THERE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

*TO OUR SO. CALI MEMBERS?? ME AND ANOTHER MEMBER ARE GOING TO THE LONG BEACH BIKE AND MOTORCYCLE SWAT MEET AND IF ANYBODY WANTS TO GO HIT ME UP....IT WILL BE ON MARCH 23*  *......................AND MEMBER, DEADLINE FOR THE SHIRTS ARE MARCH 14...I WILL PM EACH MEMBER THERE TOTAL*  ....*AND DON'T FORGET TO PRE REG LRM FOR SAN BERDO*...


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by RidinLowBC_@Mar 3 2008, 06:53 PM~10080751
> *when is the classified car show in Oxnard
> *


ITS NOT A SHOW BUT HERE IT IS

\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/\/ \/ \/ \/ \/

March 9, 2008--Oxnard CA--Progressive and Classified VC presents 3rd annual Easter Basket Hop and Kickback. Time 10am to 3pm. Location-Oxnard Beach Park 1605 S. Harbor Blvd. Trophy for most Easter baskets donated by car club or business. All baskets donated to Rescue Mission Alliance of Oxnard. Hop will take place at noon. All car clubs and solo riders welcome.


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 3 2008, 07:59 PM~10081452
> *:dunno: BUT MAKEING PLANS TO GO OVER THERE :biggrin:
> *


*** BETTER COME DOWN......... 2 OR 3 YEARS AGO WAS WHEN VENTURA COUNTY CHAPTER STARTED AT THIS BASKET RUN..... :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Mar 4 2008, 12:41 AM~10083087
> **** BETTER COME DOWN......... 2 OR 3 YEARS AGO WAS WHEN VENTURA COUNTY CHAPTER STARTED AT THIS BASKET RUN.....  :biggrin:
> *


SHIT :angry:


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 3 2008, 09:43 PM~10081968
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: trying to charge lowrider prices


----------



## 817Lowrider

I was rollin earlier and and I managed to get right behind a cutllass on 26's. LMAO and there I am with my 13's


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 4 2008, 06:29 PM~10088138
> *I was rollin earlier and and I managed to get right behind a cutllass on 26's. LMAO and there I am with my 13's
> *


you know you want some....lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 4 2008, 05:32 PM~10088157
> *you know you want some....lol
> *


ahhahahaha. they will go good on that caddi of yours. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 4 2008, 06:32 PM~10088163
> *ahhahahaha. they will go good on that caddi of yours. :biggrin:
> *


only 5:20's for me


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 4 2008, 05:35 PM~10088177
> *only 5:20's for me
> *


on some 84's!!!!!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 4 2008, 06:38 PM~10088201
> *on some 84's!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

diamond in the back, sunroof top, flying bitch in the front.....

believe these fools had the nerve to ask me if i was doing that to the lac....lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 4 2008, 05:41 PM~10088218
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> diamond in the back, sunroof top, flying bitch in the front.....
> 
> believe these fools had the nerve to ask me if i was doing that to the lac....lol
> *


aren't you???  :dunno: 
























:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

everybody ready for sat. :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 4 2008, 07:07 PM~10088448
> *everybody ready for sat. :cheesy:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 4 2008, 06:08 PM~10088453
> *:dunno:
> *


so cal... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

remeber tx


----------



## show-bound

just might be in ATX in AUgust...

thats when we go to slitterbaughn


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 4 2008, 01:14 AM~10082845
> *TO OUR SO. CALI MEMBERS?? ME AND ANOTHER MEMBER ARE GOING TO THE LONG BEACH BIKE AND MOTORCYCLE SWAT MEET AND IF ANYBODY WANTS TO GO HIT ME UP....IT WILL BE ON MARCH 23  ......................AND MEMBER, DEADLINE FOR THE SHIRTS ARE MARCH 14...I WILL PM EACH MEMBER THERE TOTAL  ....AND DON'T FORGET TO PRE REG LRM FOR SAN BERDO...
> *


TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 4 2008, 06:25 PM~10088588
> *just might be in ATX in AUgust...
> 
> thats when we go to slitterbaughn
> *


mandatory :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 4 2008, 07:31 PM~10088627
> *mandatory
> *


this fool said mandatory..... :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 4 2008, 06:32 PM~10088632
> *this fool said mandatory..... :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 4 2008, 06:34 PM~10088650
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 














MANDATORY!!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 4 2008, 07:40 PM~10088701
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> MANDATORY!!!!
> *


sup for the 16th or 18th...

i might be in houston??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 4 2008, 06:44 PM~10088727
> *sup for the 16th or 18th...
> 
> i might be in houston??
> *


lets go to houston. Im going to houston at least once this year.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 4 2008, 07:46 PM~10088747
> *lets go to houston. Im going to houston at least once this year.
> *


im sapposed to be there for two weeks :0


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 3 2008, 11:08 PM~10083285
> *SHIT :angry:
> *


SHIT WHAT :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Mar 4 2008, 08:54 PM~10089791
> *SHIT WHAT  :uh:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 5 2008, 10:28 AM~10093509
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider

lames


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck a hoe


----------



## show-bound

:biggrin:

for the 78!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 6 2008, 02:56 PM~10105719
> *:biggrin:
> 
> for the 78!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


edit owend!!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2008, 03:58 PM~10105732
> *edit owend!!!!
> *


hahahha.....almost slipped :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

*ITS FUCKING CRAZY SNOWING OVER HERE.FUCKIN MARCH!!!!!!
*


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2008, 03:38 PM~10106052
> *ITS FUCKING CRAZY SNOWING OVER HERE.FUCKIN MARCH!!!!!!
> 
> *


you only a few hours away, and we've never seen snow here :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 6 2008, 03:44 PM~10106090
> *you only a few hours away, and we've never seen snow here :angry:
> *


word? its mad crazy right now. dont even look like it will ends anytime soon.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2008, 03:48 PM~10106101
> *word? its mad crazy right now. dont even look like it will ends anytime soon.
> *


kinda warm and drizzling right now. and im waaaaay up north of houston.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 6 2008, 03:50 PM~10106115
> *kinda warm and drizzling right now.  and im waaaaay up north of houston.
> *


might be heading out there this sunday. you gonna be at the show?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2008, 03:51 PM~10106120
> *might be heading out there this sunday. you gonna be at the show?
> *


yesssir  nothing new though


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 6 2008, 03:57 PM~10106156
> *yesssir   nothing new though
> *


I have not seen the bars and plaque upclose. :dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2008, 03:58 PM~10106170
> *I have not seen the bars and plaque upclose. :dunno:
> *


well then dont bitch-out and make sure your ass is here to see it


----------



## eric ramos

surprices willl come for sures 
and samers hit me up


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Mar 6 2008, 04:05 PM~10106203-->
> 
> 
> 
> well then dont bitch-out and make sure your ass is here to see it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> will see. what happens
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eric ramos_@Mar 6 2008, 04:41 PM~10106429
> *surprices willl come for sures
> and samers hit me up
> *


wtf you say???


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://www.juanhernandez.org/
LOL. Check this out :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 6 2008, 05:41 PM~10106429
> *surprices willl come for sures
> and samers hit me up
> *


well looky here stranger....you know how to reach me!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2008, 04:38 PM~10106052
> *ITS FUCKING CRAZY SNOWING OVER HERE.FUCKIN MARCH!!!!!!
> 
> *


all fucking day over chere too! crazy ass west TX weather


----------



## 817Lowrider

lames


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2008, 08:55 PM~10107986
> *lames
> *


 :twak:


----------



## 817Lowrider

bored as fuck


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2008, 09:15 PM~10108185
> *bored as fuck
> *


go play with your birdy


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 6 2008, 08:20 PM~10108234
> *go play with your birdy
> *


lmao been there done that


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2008, 09:22 PM~10108252
> *lmao been there done that
> *


you should pick up a hobby :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 6 2008, 08:26 PM~10108300
> *you should pick up a hobby :cheesy:
> *


build model cars. :cheesy: 























:thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2008, 09:28 PM~10108331
> *build model cars.  :cheesy:
> :thumbsdown:  :biggrin:
> *


naw your fingers are too fat :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 6 2008, 08:29 PM~10108340
> *naw your fingers are too fat :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: fuck you hoe


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2008, 09:30 PM~10108355
> *:biggrin:  fuck you hoe
> *


still laughing at that one....
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 6 2008, 08:32 PM~10108372
> *still laughing at that one....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Fuck you lonefag brand!!!!!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

you know you like it! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 6 2008, 08:36 PM~10108423
> *you know you like it! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ill take the hat and a shirt but not a west tx shirt.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2008, 09:37 PM~10108431
> *Ill take the hat and a shirt but not a west tx shirt.
> *


like this one :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn . I want my shirt and Ill buy a hat. PRICE!!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2008, 09:39 PM~10108450
> *damn . I want my shirt and Ill buy a hat. PRICE!!!!
> *


hats already sold out! got to make some more!

i got a 4 xl here for ya.... i will pack it if i go this weekend...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 6 2008, 08:42 PM~10108473
> *hats already sold out! got to make some more!
> 
> i got a 4 xl here for ya.... i will pack it if i go this weekend...
> *


no dice.  my bro wont let me borrow his ride.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2008, 09:44 PM~10108489
> *no dice.    my bro wont let me borrow his ride.
> *


take the cutty....im discussing the trip right now!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 6 2008, 08:47 PM~10108508
> *take the cutty....im discussing the trip right now!
> *


that shit wont make it. I still tryin to get him to let me use it or role with me.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2008, 09:48 PM~10108518
> *that shit wont make it.  I still tryin to get him to let me use it or role with me.
> *


persuade him :biggrin: ....i mean sit on him


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 6 2008, 08:49 PM~10108535
> *persuade him :biggrin: ....i mean sit on him
> *


thats it. wheres Sky to handle my light weight. :angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2008, 09:52 PM~10108562
> *thats it. wheres Sky to handle my light weight.  :angry:
> *


sky will kickem in the nuts...then wack with his lightsaber!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 6 2008, 08:54 PM~10108587
> *sky will kickem in the nuts...then wack with his lightsaber!
> *


lmao. thrown sprockets and shit. wheres my frame hoe!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2008, 09:56 PM~10108606
> *lmao. thrown sprockets and shit. wheres my frame hoe!!!
> *


coming along! :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 6 2008, 08:57 PM~10108623
> *coming along! :uh:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



Im fuckn bored


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 6 2008, 08:38 PM~10108440
> *like this one :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like that


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 6 2008, 09:10 PM~10108770
> *i like that
> *


shits aight.


----------



## show-bound

got a couple more shit coming through!

talked to the boss....no jobby job in H-town...


so be ready for the 16th


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 6 2008, 10:17 PM~10109449
> *got a couple more shit coming through!
> 
> talked to the boss....no jobby job in H-town...
> so be ready for the 16th
> *


he came back?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Its april 27th now not march 16th


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2008, 11:18 PM~10109460
> *he came back?
> *


coming back like monday....is the word. going back in April around the 15th..

spring break going to Dallas to drop my son off with Grandma...so we can pay! :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2008, 11:19 PM~10109467
> *Its april 27th now not march 16th
> *


what is?????


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 6 2008, 10:21 PM~10109490
> *what is?????
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2008, 11:22 PM~10109505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


we putting this one on the map with DB


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 6 2008, 10:26 PM~10109537
> *we putting this one on the map with DB
> *


no b.s. tryin get this shit done. not exactly how I envisioned but definitely something worth remembering.
I will be showing Deep Brown(hopefully) and Dangerous.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2008, 11:30 PM~10109566
> *no b.s. tryin get this shit done. not exactly how I envisioned but definitely something worth remembering.
> I will be showing Deep Brown(hopefully) and Dangerous.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 6 2008, 10:31 PM~10109580
> *
> *


dont give me that art bullshit. I wanna see pix.lmao


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2008, 11:34 PM~10109596
> *dont give me that art bullshit. I wanna see pix.lmao
> *


by the end of the week end! 












:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 6 2008, 10:55 PM~10109809
> *by the end of the week end!
> :0
> *


lies. believe it when I see it. you have everything you need right?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2008, 11:59 PM~10109857
> *lies. believe it when I see it.  you have everything you need right?
> *


and more :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 6 2008, 11:00 PM~10109866
> *and more :biggrin:
> *


houes the fenders?


----------



## GrimReaper

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

i need money for shirts guys........deadline is march 14


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 6 2008, 06:46 PM~10107911
> *well looky here stranger....you know how to reach me!
> *


##???????????? dont kno it


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 7 2008, 05:17 PM~10114834
> *##???????????? dont kno it
> *


call me later got to set up T's at a consert!


----------



## 817Lowrider

rdtfghujkol;


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2008, 10:34 PM~10109596
> *dont give me that art bullshit. I wanna see pix.lmao
> *


 :angry: hater


----------



## show-bound

sup putos..can you say money ..money ..money!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 8 2008, 02:49 AM~10118780
> *:angry: hater
> *


he be getting like that when he gets hungry


----------



## show-bound

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: show-bound, mortalkombat2

sup!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 8 2008, 02:11 AM~10118908
> *he be getting like that when he gets hungry
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 8 2008, 03:13 AM~10118924
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ima call you!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 8 2008, 02:10 AM~10118902
> *sup putos..can you say money ..money ..money!!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## johnnys121

we should organize an annual lowrider bike run
imagine 100 lowrider bikes headed down the vollo
whos down to get it started


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Mar 8 2008, 03:38 AM~10119045
> *we should organize an annual lowrider bike run
> imagine  100 lowrider bikes headed down the vollo
> whos down to get it started
> *


BETTER GET A QUAD AND BUNCH OF ROPE....

IMAGINE PEDDELING ALL THAT WAY... :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 8 2008, 03:26 AM~10118995
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


MY TEES LIKE CRACK! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 8 2008, 02:11 AM~10118908
> *he be getting like that when he gets hungry
> *


Paint my bike puto!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 8 2008, 01:49 AM~10118780
> *:angry: hater
> *


pix of ultra violet?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 8 2008, 11:06 AM~10119995
> *Paint my bike puto!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


WILL SEE :0


----------



## show-bound

TTT FOR SOCAL ARTISTICS!

GONRGATS TO THE HOMIE CASPER AND OTHER MEMBERS 3 YRS IN THE GAME!!!


YALL HAVE A GOOD TIME TODAY AT THE SHOW AND PICNIC!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 8 2008, 10:48 AM~10120216
> *WILL SEE :0
> *


dropping the rest of my shit off at the chromer. speeking of chrome. might hit up the club tonoight. :0 :0 :0 


you got a hold of bones? he say anything about my bars?


----------



## lowlife-biker

wasup artistics :wave:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 8 2008, 11:54 AM~10120246
> *dropping the rest of my shit off at the chromer. speeking of chrome. might hit up the club tonoight. :0  :0  :0
> you got a hold of bones? he say anything about my bars?
> *


TALKED BOUT YOUR FORKS...PM ME ON THE CHROME!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 8 2008, 11:55 AM~10120252
> *wasup artistics :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck the bull shit.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 8 2008, 10:53 AM~10120242
> *TTT FOR SOCAL ARTISTICS!
> 
> GONRGATS TO THE HOMIE CASPER AND OTHER MEMBERS 3 YRS IN THE GAME!!!
> YALL HAVE A GOOD TIME TODAY AT THE SHOW AND PICNIC!
> *


TTT for Juan being in the club a year. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Eric called me at 7:30 and woke me up.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 8 2008, 11:53 AM~10120575
> *Eric called me at 7:30 and woke me up.
> *


reach around. :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

and then taco called and woke me up at 9:30.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 8 2008, 12:01 PM~10120620
> *and then taco called and woke me up at 9:30.
> *


so wake up. its 12pm here


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 8 2008, 11:06 AM~10120643
> *so wake up. its 12pm here
> *


Im already up. I gotta go to the shop and work on some stuff. Its 10am here.


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 8 2008, 08:53 AM~10120242
> *TTT FOR SOCAL ARTISTICS!
> 
> GONRGATS TO THE HOMIE CASPER AND OTHER MEMBERS 3 YRS IN THE GAME!!!
> YALL HAVE A GOOD TIME TODAY AT THE SHOW AND PICNIC!
> *


THANKS 4 THE EARLY CONRATS.... :biggrin: BUT 2MAROW IS THE PICNIC HERE IN OXNARD TODAY IS THE BIKE SHOW DOWN IN LA....IM STILL SEEING IF I COULD FIND A CAR 2 DRIVE DOWN THERE....


----------



## 817Lowrider

3 years bastards.


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 8 2008, 10:16 AM~10120706
> *3 years bastards.
> *


YUP I THINK WE WHERE THE SECOND BIKE CLUB CHAPTER......ORANGE COUNTY FIRST, VENTURA SECOND, LA 3RD ....................................... :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Mar 8 2008, 12:26 PM~10120769
> *YUP I THINK WE WHERE THE SECOND BIKE CLUB CHAPTER......ORANGE COUNTY FIRST, VENTURA SECOND, LA 3RD ....................................... :dunno:
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Mar 8 2008, 01:09 PM~10120665
> *THANKS 4 THE EARLY CONRATS....  :biggrin: BUT 2MAROW IS THE PICNIC HERE IN OXNARD TODAY IS THE BIKE SHOW DOWN IN LA....IM STILL SEEING IF I COULD FIND A CAR 2 DRIVE DOWN THERE....
> *


just got off the phn with ART he said TA showing 20 bikes!!! they on there way right now!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 8 2008, 12:53 PM~10120572
> *TTT for Juan being in the club a year. :biggrin:
> *


FTP

let me see when LIL sky and i jumped in....i want a cake damit!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 8 2008, 12:52 PM~10120925
> *FTP
> 
> let me see when LIL sky and i jumped in....i want a cake damit!
> *


thinking about starting a annual bike show here in foros.!!! :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GrimReaper

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup grim


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup grim


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup grim


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup grim


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup grim


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup grim


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup grim


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup grim


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup grim


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup grim


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup grim


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup grim


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup grim


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup grim


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup grim


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup grim


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup grim


----------



## 817Lowrider

Zone. You get your Oder you shirts yet?


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 8 2008, 05:30 PM~10121938
> *Zone. You get your Oder you shirts yet?
> *


no i got to talk to bone when i get home next week for spring break


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Mar 8 2008, 03:32 PM~10121945
> *no i got to talk to bone when i get home next week for spring break
> *


you get your shirts from art not bone. he is not making the anniversary shirts. Ill forward you the pm.


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 8 2008, 05:33 PM~10121952
> *you get your shirts from art not bone. he is not making the anniversary shirts. Ill forward you the pm.
> *


aaah ok cool


----------



## show-bound

PICS OF TODAY FUCKERS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## show-bound

PICS OF TODAY WEYS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck it


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 9 2008, 03:29 AM~10125231
> *fuck it
> *


 :buttkick: 
IN THE OLD MEMS SAKO SAND SHOP TOPIC!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 9 2008, 02:48 AM~10125297
> *:buttkick:
> IN THE OLD MEMS SAKO SAND SHOP TOPIC!
> *


i see it.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 9 2008, 04:01 AM~10125347
> *i see it.
> *


  OPEN WIDE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 9 2008, 03:29 AM~10125406
> *  OPEN WIDE
> *


Thats some gay ass shit.lmao


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 9 2008, 12:48 PM~10126780
> *Thats some gay ass shit.lmao
> *


BUT YOU LOVE IT


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 9 2008, 01:10 PM~10127183
> *BUT YOU LOVE IT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Mar 9 2008, 02:10 PM~10127183-->
> 
> 
> 
> BUT YOU LOVE IT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fuckin **** ***!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-basher91_@Mar 9 2008, 03:14 PM~10127436
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


sup fool


----------



## 817Lowrider

He is not with us anymore. he joined rollerz


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 9 2008, 02:46 PM~10127565
> *fuckin **** ***!!!!
> sup fool
> *


whats up??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Mar 9 2008, 03:55 PM~10127598
> *whats up??
> *


nothing bored as fuck


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 9 2008, 02:56 PM~10127604
> *nothing bored as fuck
> *


me too.. ay have u ever used duplicolor metal specks??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Mar 9 2008, 03:58 PM~10127614
> *me too.. ay have u ever used duplicolor metal specks??
> *


on walls. lol I take my shit to shops. :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 9 2008, 02:59 PM~10127615
> *on walls. lol I take my shit to shops. :biggrin:
> *


haha.. yeah cause i wanna see how it looks like cause i dont have enough money to paint it in a shop


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Mar 9 2008, 04:03 PM~10127632
> *haha.. yeah cause i wanna see how it looks like cause i dont have enough money to paint it in a shop
> *


sam aka show bound is a painter and Im sure he will work something out with you


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 9 2008, 03:05 PM~10127638
> *sam aka show bound is a painter and Im sure he will work something out with you
> *


where can i find him??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Mar 9 2008, 04:11 PM~10127666
> *where can i find him??
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=12876
Hit him up. trust me he will hook it up. might have to give him a kiss or something but he will hook ya up.


----------



## 817Lowrider

:yawn:


----------



## 2lowsyn

was up bitchs
got parts comiing in to make atleast one bike. and havent painted caus it to damn cold down here.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 9 2008, 08:20 PM~10129182
> *was up bitchs
> got parts comiing in to make atleast one bike. and havent painted caus it to damn cold down here.
> *


----------



## 2lowsyn

did any of you make it down here for the pinks all out ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn+Mar 9 2008, 08:33 PM~10129275-->
> 
> 
> 
> did any of you make it down here for the pinks all out ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope
> <!--QuoteBegin-73monte_@Feb 20 2008, 11:51 PM~9992600
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## OSO 805

was up lokos!!!!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Mar 10 2008, 12:17 AM~10130980
> *was up lokos!!!!!!
> *


SOLO?


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 9 2008, 11:24 PM~10131067
> *SOLO?
> *


yep it's oso and mk, are no longer with us......so whos next!!!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 10 2008, 01:04 AM~10131326
> *
> *


WHERE ARE THE PICS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 10 2008, 12:08 AM~10131348
> *WHERE ARE THE PICS!!!!!!!!
> *


???


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 10 2008, 01:09 AM~10131360
> *???
> *


NO PICS OF THE PICNIC TODAY?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 10 2008, 12:13 AM~10131376
> *NO PICS OF THE PICNIC TODAY?
> *


what picnic


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 10 2008, 01:14 AM~10131384
> *what picnic
> *


THOUGHT YALL WERE HAVING A PICNIC TODAY....


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 9 2008, 03:47 PM~10127566
> *He is not with us anymore. he joined rollerz
> *


:| i gave him our shrit at the show and go eat some chiken fat lard :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 10 2008, 01:15 AM~10131389
> *:| i gave him our shrit at the show and go eat some chiken fat lard :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 10 2008, 12:15 AM~10131387
> *THOUGHT YALL WERE HAVING A PICNIC TODAY....
> *


I COULNT GO CUZ OUR HOUSE AND A LEAK IN THE BATH TUBE SO I HAD TO GO UNDER THE HOUSE TO FIX IT, I CALLED CASPER AND HE SAID THAT HE GOT IN TO A CAR CRASH....DUMMY......AND GAS PRICES ARE FUCKED


----------



## Lil Spanks

OH YEA, WHO ELSE WHATS TO PM ME THAT WANTS TO GET OUT OF THE CLUB??? :|


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 10 2008, 01:18 AM~10131398
> *I COULNT GO CUZ OUR HOUSE AND A LEAK IN THE BATH TUBE SO I HAD TO GO UNDER THE HOUSE TO FIX IT, I CALLED CASPER AND HE SAID THAT HE GOT IN TO A CAR CRASH....DUMMY......AND GAS PRICES ARE FUCKED
> *


DAMN...SORRY TO HEAR BOUT THAT.....PLUMBING PRICING AINT NO JOKE EITHER


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 10 2008, 12:19 AM~10131407
> *DAMN...SORRY TO HEAR BOUT THAT.....PLUMBING PRICING AINT NO JOKE EITHER
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 10 2008, 01:19 AM~10131405
> *OH YEA, WHO ELSE WHATS TO PM ME THAT WANTS TO GET OUT OF THE CLUB??? :|
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 10 2008, 12:21 AM~10131422
> *:0
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 9 2008, 11:19 PM~10131405
> *OH YEA, WHO ELSE WHATS TO PM ME THAT WANTS TO GET OUT OF THE CLUB??? :|
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 10 2008, 12:30 AM~10131491
> *
> *


*** I THOUGHT YOU LOGED OFF :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 9 2008, 11:18 PM~10131398
> *I COULNT GO CUZ OUR HOUSE AND A LEAK IN THE BATH TUBE SO I HAD TO GO UNDER THE HOUSE TO FIX IT, I CALLED CASPER AND HE SAID THAT HE GOT IN TO A CAR CRASH....DUMMY......AND GAS PRICES ARE FUCKED
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 10 2008, 12:31 AM~10131497
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UpInSmoke619

Any new bike pictures of Thee Artistics ?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Mar 10 2008, 12:38 AM~10131528
> *Any new bike pictures of Thee Artistics ?
> *


YEA IN THE OLD MEMORIES TOPIC


----------



## Lil Spanks

COME ON GUYS???????????????????SEND YOUR MONEY FOR THE SHIRTS.......


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 10 2008, 02:11 AM~10131656
> *COME ON GUYS???????????????????SEND YOUR MONEY FOR THE SHIRTS.......
> *


MO IS ON THE WAY....ALONG WITH SOME GOODIES!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 10 2008, 01:11 AM~10131656
> *COME ON GUYS???????????????????SEND YOUR MONEY FOR THE SHIRTS.......
> *


this friday


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 10 2008, 01:14 AM~10131666
> *MO IS ON THE WAY....ALONG WITH SOME GOODIES!
> *


YOU JUST MADE MY DAY  NOW IM HAPPY


----------



## GrimReaper

:wave: :wave:


----------



## show-bound

MIRA MIRA...MI GORDITO


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 10 2008, 01:21 AM~10131689
> *MIRA MIRA...MI GORDITO
> *


SAY WHAT?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 10 2008, 02:22 AM~10131693
> *SAY WHAT?
> *


MI GORDITO JAUNITO :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

joto


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 10 2008, 01:25 AM~10131703
> *MI GORDITO JAUNITO :cheesy:
> *


?? YOU WANT A BRITTIO????


----------



## GrimReaper

im out night skool in 3 hrs


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 10 2008, 02:26 AM~10131707
> *?? YOU WANT A BRITTIO????
> *


IN THE MORN! GOING STRAIGHT TO TAQUARIA IN HOUSTON WHEN I GET OFF THE PLAIN IN THE MORN!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 10 2008, 01:29 AM~10131716
> *IN THE MORN! GOING STRAIGHT TO TAQUARIA IN HOUSTON WHEN I GET OFF THE PLAIN IN THE MORN!
> *


NO SPEKA ENGISH


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 10 2008, 02:38 AM~10131734
> *NO SPEKA ENGISH
> *


THEY DONT THIER EITHER...LOL

HOPE ITS STILL THEIR :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 10 2008, 01:44 AM~10131758
> *THEY DONT THIER EITHER...LOL
> 
> HOPE ITS STILL THEIR :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

a good year.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2008, 02:56 AM~10131784
> *a good year.
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 10 2008, 01:59 AM~10131789
> *:buttkick:
> *


paint my bike joto


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2008, 02:59 AM~10131791
> *paint my bike joto
> *


TRYING TO FINISH IT....THIS FUCKING WEATHER..

I SHOULD ONLY BE GONE A WEEK! ALMOST THERE!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2008, 01:59 AM~10131791
> *paint my bike joto so i can sell it
> *


:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 10 2008, 02:05 AM~10131807
> *:0
> *


you wanna buy a almost complete project? Ill let it go cheap


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 10 2008, 02:05 AM~10131807
> *:0
> *


you wanna buy a almost complete project? Ill let it go cheap


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2008, 03:06 AM~10131813
> *you wanna buy a almost complete project? Ill let it go cheap
> *


LMAO...

SELL YOUR CAR TO PAY FOR THE ENGRAVING...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 10 2008, 02:08 AM~10131820
> *LMAO...
> 
> SELL YOUR CAR TO PAY FOR THE ENGRAVING...
> *


no engraving fuck it. 

damn its heela late. ima have to call in to work. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2008, 03:09 AM~10131822
> *no engraving fuck it.
> 
> damn its heela late. ima have to call in to work. :biggrin:
> *


DUMB ASS.I GOT TO GO PACK..I GOT TO BE AT THE AIRPORT AT 6:30


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 10 2008, 02:12 AM~10131831
> *DUMB ASS.I GOT TO GO PACK..I GOT TO BE AT THE AIRPORT AT 6:30
> *


real talk might quit. I was looking a a pamphlet friday that might be a 360 for me.

JUANGOTTI

























IS GOING





















TO COLLEGE


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2008, 03:14 AM~10131835
> *real talk might quit. I was looking a a pamphlet friday that might be a 360 for me.
> 
> JUANGOTTI
> IS GOING
> TO COLLEGE
> 
> *


WHOS GOING TO TAKE CARE OF YOUR FOLKS...
COMMUNITY COLLEGE OR TRADE SCHOOL


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 10 2008, 02:16 AM~10131846
> *WHOS GOING TO TAKE CARE OF YOUR FOLKS...
> COMMUNITY COLLEGE OR TRADE SCHOOL
> *


University of North Texas
They would have to down grade. git a smaller house to live. there all for it.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2008, 03:18 AM~10131852
> *University of North Texas
> They would have to down grade. git a smaller house to live. there all for it.
> *


YALL JUST MOVED...
GOOD IDEA...LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED HELO FILLING OUT GRANT PAPERS/FINANCIAL AID....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 10 2008, 02:22 AM~10131860
> *YALL JUST MOVED...
> GOOD IDEA...LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED HELO FILLING OUT GRANT PAPERS/FINANCIAL AID....
> *


good looking out.ill let ya know


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## BASH3R

View My TinyFx


----------



## 817Lowrider

thats pimp right there


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

frozen strawberry cheese cake is the shit.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2008, 01:33 PM~10134209
> *frozen strawberry cheese cake is the shit.
> *


so is u baby cakes


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 10 2008, 01:39 PM~10134252
> *so is u baby cakes
> *


lmao fuckin ***


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2008, 01:45 PM~10134282
> *lmao fuckin ***
> *


thats right


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 9 2008, 10:13 PM~10131376
> *NO PICS OF THE PICNIC TODAY?
> *


I WENT BUT DIDNT TAKE ANY PICTURES......THEY KICKED EVERY 1 OUT OF THE PARK....THEN I WENT TO THE SHOW IN RIO DEL VALLE JR HIGH AND THEY DIDNT LET ME IN CUZ I HAD MY DOG WITH ME SO I WNET BACK TO THE BEACH AND KICKED IT WITH SOME FRIENDS.....


----------



## tequila sunrise

got recruited into DYNASTY model car club on saturday.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 10 2008, 04:09 PM~10134887
> *got recruited into DYNASTY model car club on saturday.
> *


ohh snappp


----------



## 817Lowrider

yo mike can you build a model with switches? all 4 corners?


----------



## tequila sunrise

ART!!! u never came with the model cars or called up about it. i got the text u sent, but that's like the 3rd time you didn't show up. this time i had the midget porn ready to show to you


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2008, 01:15 PM~10134929
> *yo mike can you build a model with switches? all 4 corners?
> *


i only built 1 with hydraulics, way back in 97. sold it because i got tired of maintaining it. its been a long time but i should be able to wire it up  :dunno:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 9 2008, 11:18 PM~10131398
> *I COULNT GO CUZ OUR HOUSE AND A LEAK IN THE BATH TUBE SO I HAD TO GO UNDER THE HOUSE TO FIX IT, I CALLED CASPER AND HE SAID THAT HE GOT IN TO A CAR CRASH....DUMMY......AND GAS PRICES ARE FUCKED
> *


DID HE TELL YOU THAT MONCHIS AND ME WENT TO THE CAR SHOW AND NO ONE SHOWED UP :angry: :angry: :scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## tequila sunrise

damn, so much for representin' to the fullest


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 10 2008, 01:15 AM~10131389
> *:| i gave him our shrit at the show and go eat some chiken fat lard :biggrin:
> *


does he wanna be with our club?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 10 2008, 03:20 PM~10134965
> *ART!!! u never came with the model cars or called up about it. i got the text u sent, but that's like the 3rd time you didn't show up. this time i had the midget porn ready to show to you*


 :angry: shit


----------



## Lil Spanks

back to work :angry:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 10 2008, 03:59 PM~10135641
> *back to work :angry:
> *


so when is your bike comming out?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 10 2008, 06:06 PM~10135698
> *so when is your bike comming out?
> *


2020


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2008, 07:09 PM~10135709
> *2020
> *


sounds about accurate


----------



## CE 707

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 10 2008, 06:33 PM~10135892
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


more sad thn funny


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Mar 10 2008, 01:27 PM~10135015
> *DID HE TELL YOU THAT MONCHIS AND ME WENT TO THE CAR SHOW AND NO ONE SHOWED UP :angry:  :angry:  :scrutinize:  :nono:
> *


HOMIE I DONT BRAG WHEN I GO TO CAR SHOW BY MY SELF SO WHAT IF U WHERE THE ONLY ONE THERE . . . . . WHO EVER COULD SHOW UP SHOWS UP WHO EVER CANT DOSENT. . . . . . .


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 10 2008, 05:06 PM~10135698
> *so when is your bike comming out?
> *


this year


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 10 2008, 10:50 PM~10138585
> *this year
> *


cough cough bullshit cough cough


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2008, 09:51 PM~10138612
> *cough cough bullshit cough cough
> *


 :angry: 
Buddha Luv 16inch radical?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 10 2008, 10:54 PM~10138668
> *:angry:
> Buddha Luv 16inch radical?
> *


what. you no likey.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2008, 09:59 PM~10138741
> *what. you no likey.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 10 2008, 07:50 PM~10138585
> *this year
> *


cough cough bullshit cough cough


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Mar 10 2008, 11:02 PM~10138787
> *cough cough bullshit cough cough
> *


x2


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Mar 10 2008, 10:02 PM~10138787
> *cough cough bullshit cough cough
> *


  wait and see


----------



## 817Lowrider

Villains in the house


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2008, 10:11 PM~10138891
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Villains in the house
> *


x10


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 10 2008, 11:12 PM~10138911
> *x10
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 10 2008, 11:18 PM~10139008
> *:thumbsup:
> *


all day


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2008, 10:21 PM~10139055
> *all day
> *


EVERYDAY


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up guys


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2008, 08:03 PM~10138799
> *x2
> *


x2x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

It's true, oso805 is no longer with the club no more.. so there's no lompac chap. anymore. the only one the stayed is monchis


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Mar 10 2008, 04:27 PM~10135015
> *DID HE TELL YOU THAT MONCHIS AND ME WENT TO THE CAR SHOW AND NO ONE SHOWED UP :angry:  :angry:  :scrutinize:  :nono:
> *


 :0 
sorry you feel the way you do upset enough to leave, you guys are lucky to have one another out there even if its just one.....i showed many times last yr by my self with my son.....hopefully you will have a change of heart rather than making a decesion in the heat of the moment......if not good luck and you repped hard.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Mar 10 2008, 07:33 PM~10137502
> *HOMIE I DONT BRAG WHEN I GO TO CAR SHOW BY MY SELF SO WHAT IF U WHERE THE ONLY ONE THERE . . . . . WHO EVER COULD SHOW UP SHOWS UP WHO EVER CANT DOSENT. . . . . . .
> *


I DIDENT REALY CARE ABOUT WHAT HAPPEN ON SUNDAY ITS LIKE WHATEVER TO ME CUZ I KNOW PEOPLE CANT MAKE IT TO EVERY SHOW ........IF YOU THINK I GOT OUT OF THE CLUB JUST BECAUSE OF WHAT HAPPEN YOUR RONG I WAS THINKING OF GETING OUT FOR A WILE :| ONE OF THE BIG RESONS IM GETING OUT IS BECAUSE IM GETING A CAR :|


----------



## OSO 805

IT WAS TIGHT REPING THEE ARTISTICS AND I HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS AT SHOWS  KEAP YOUR HEADS UP :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 11 2008, 05:47 AM~10140996
> *It's true, oso805 is no longer with the club no more.. so there's no lompac chap. anymore. the only one the stayed is monchis
> *


 :| MONCHIS IS THE NEW PREZ OF LOMPOC...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Mar 11 2008, 12:00 PM~10142064
> *I DIDENT REALY CARE ABOUT WHAT HAPPEN ON SUNDAY ITS LIKE WHATEVER TO ME CUZ I KNOW PEOPLE CANT MAKE IT TO EVERY SHOW ........IF YOU THINK I GOT OUT OF THE CLUB JUST BECAUSE OF WHAT HAPPEN YOUR RONG I WAS THINKING OF GETING OUT FOR A WILE  :| ONE OF THE BIG RESONS IM GETING OUT IS BECAUSE IM GETING A CAR :|
> *


Sam got a car


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Mar 11 2008, 12:00 PM~10142064
> *I DIDENT REALY CARE ABOUT WHAT HAPPEN ON SUNDAY ITS LIKE WHATEVER TO ME CUZ I KNOW PEOPLE CANT MAKE IT TO EVERY SHOW ........IF YOU THINK I GOT OUT OF THE CLUB JUST BECAUSE OF WHAT HAPPEN YOUR RONG I WAS THINKING OF GETING OUT FOR A WILE  :| ONE OF THE BIG RESONS IM GETING OUT IS BECAUSE IM GETING A CAR :|
> *


i have been building a car for a minute , thier is a car club too remember.....your in calif wjich makes it easier for you to attend meetings...imagine me dog..i got to make the trip


----------



## 817Lowrider

Villains 4 life :0 :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2008, 01:58 PM~10142795
> *Villains  4 life :0 :0
> *


wtf you talking bout .......going to bein dallas next week for the weekend probally......irving


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2008, 10:58 AM~10142795
> *Villains  4 life :0 :0
> *


i dont mean to sound like a dick. but reppin "villians b.c", even though your just fuckin around. is just immature and disrespectfull towards your club. :| 

kiss the rings biaaatch!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 11 2008, 01:46 PM~10143134
> *i dont mean to sound like a dick. but reppin "villians b.c", even though your just fuckin around. is just immature and disrespectfull towards your club. :|
> 
> kiss the rings biaaatch!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: have not heard that in a min


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 11 2008, 11:49 AM~10143156
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: have not heard that in a min
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 11 2008, 01:46 PM~10143134
> *i dont mean to sound like a dick. but reppin "villians b.c", even though your just fuckin around. is just immature and disrespectfull towards your club. :|
> 
> kiss the rings biaaatch!!!!
> *


you look like one though


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 11 2008, 01:56 PM~10143609
> *you look like one though
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Mar 11 2008, 03:01 PM~10143652
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x10


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Mar 11 2008, 02:14 PM~10142916-->
> 
> 
> 
> wtf you talking bout .......going to bein dallas next week for the weekend probally......irving
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hit me up. drop my fram off done.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 11 2008, 02:46 PM~10143134
> *i dont mean to sound like a dick. but reppin "villians b.c", even though your just fuckin around. is just immature and disrespectfull towards your club. :|
> 
> kiss the rings biaaatch!!!!
> *


shows what you know.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Just to let you guys know, there actually is a bike club called Villans some where in the mid west I think.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2008, 07:04 PM~10144870
> *Just to let you guys know, there actually is a bike club called Villans some where in the mid west I think.
> *


damn I was afraid of that. guess were chnagen our name.


----------



## abe C.

sup Family.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by abe C._@Mar 11 2008, 07:27 PM~10145024
> *sup Family.
> *


----------



## abe C.

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2008, 06:06 PM~10144885
> *damn I was afraid of that. guess were chnagen our name.
> *


i know its none of my biz but watsup with the name change.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by abe C._@Mar 11 2008, 08:14 PM~10145401
> *i know its none of my biz but watsup with the name change.
> *


nothing. its all good bro.


----------



## 817Lowrider

LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 87,041 119 1.41%
kustombuilder Nov 2005 17,257 98 1.16%
juangotti Jul 2006 13,521 80 0.95%
El raider Aug 2005 15,485 52 0.61%
PROPER DOS Apr 2005 8,635 45 0.53%
gtimeseastlos Oct 2004 24,306 44 0.52%
SIC'N'TWISTED Jun 2005 16,776 41 0.48%
OGDinoe1 Apr 2005 5,256 40 0.47%
Cadi4life Jun 2005 871 40 0.47%
david Oct 2005 2,553 39 0.46%


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2008, 10:02 PM~10147246
> *LuxuriouSMontreaL  Feb 2004  87,041  119  1.41%
> kustombuilder  Nov 2005  17,257  98  1.16%
> juangotti likes chicken  Jul 2006  13,521  80  0.95%
> El raider  Aug 2005  15,485  52  0.61%
> PROPER DOS  Apr 2005  8,635  45  0.53%
> gtimeseastlos  Oct 2004  24,306  44  0.52%
> SIC'N'TWISTED  Jun 2005  16,776  41  0.48%
> OGDinoe1  Apr 2005  5,256  40  0.47%
> Cadi4life  Jun 2005  871  40  0.47%
> david  Oct 2005  2,553  39  0.46%
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

cant stand smicken on a bone


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2008, 10:46 PM~10147932
> *cant stand smicken on a bone
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2008, 06:04 PM~10144870
> *Just to let you guys know, there actually is a bike club called Villans some where in the mid west I think.
> *


shut up ***


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 11 2008, 11:51 PM~10148001
> *shut up ***
> *


ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 11 2008, 09:51 PM~10148001
> *shut up ***
> *


you better not fuck up Erics bike.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2008, 10:57 PM~10148056
> *you better not fuck up Erics bike.
> *


shut up ill sale it


----------



## 817Lowrider

hello cali


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2008, 11:04 PM~10148130
> *hello cali
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

FUCK CALI


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 12 2008, 12:05 AM~10148140
> *:dunno:
> *


here to stay.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2008, 11:04 PM~10148130
> *hello cali
> *


 :wave: :wave: :tongue:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 12 2008, 12:59 AM~10148598
> *:wave:  :wave:  :tongue:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

ohh snapp


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 12 2008, 12:05 AM~10148933
> *ohh snapp
> *


you working yet?


----------



## 817Lowrider

I just quit my job yesterday. Im going to go to college.


----------



## abe C.

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 12 2008, 01:19 AM~10148997
> *I just quit my job yesterday. Im going to go to college.
> *


  i personally wouldnt like to go to college. but thats a good choice you made bro.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2008, 11:57 PM~10148056
> *you better not fuck up Erics bike.
> *


after san b its coming to texas


----------



## show-bound

good news last night......talked to the mero Felix in OC on cc.....gonna start paving a road to Texas......who wants to go to Cali with me for a meeting....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 12 2008, 09:06 AM~10149905
> *good news last night......talked to the mero Felix in OC on cc.....gonna start paving a road to Texas......who wants to go to Cali with me for a meeting....
> *


when where???


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 12 2008, 07:06 AM~10149905
> *good news last night......talked to the mero Felix in OC on cc.....gonna start paving a road to Texas......who wants to go to Cali with me for a meeting....
> *


who?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=397672


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 12 2008, 11:18 AM~10150659
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=397672
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## show-bound

cant answer my pm for some reason....im on my phone....so give me a call


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 12 2008, 11:49 AM~10150846
> *cant answer my pm for some reason....im on my phone....so give me a call
> *


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup vic


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 5 2006, 10:29 PM~5187557
> *:biggrin:
> *


I wonder who owns this frame now???


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 12 2008, 08:06 AM~10149905
> *good news last night......talked to the mero Felix in OC on cc.....gonna start paving a road to Texas......who wants to go to Cali with me for a meeting....
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

BORED AS FUCK!!!!!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 12 2008, 07:09 PM~10153680
> *BORED AS FUCK!!!!!!!
> *


fixing to go clock in....


----------



## 817Lowrider

juangotti Jul 2006 13,579 111 1.27%
Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 5,461 81 0.93%
kustombuilder Nov 2005 17,323 76 0.87%
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 87,067 57 0.65%
Hny Brn Eyz Feb 2003 36,370 55 0.63%
gtimeseastlos Oct 2004 24,338 53 0.61%
SKEETER Oct 2003 8,230 53 0.61%
OGDinoe1 Apr 2005 5,298 51 0.58%
luxuriousloc's Jun 2006 20,953 50 0.57%
FORGIVEN Oct 2004 8,329 47 0.54%



I aint getting on layitlow at all tomorrow


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 12 2008, 12:48 PM~10151971
> *sup vic
> *


sup juan


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 12 2008, 06:44 PM~10153914
> *juangotti luvs chicken   Jul 2006  13,579  111  1.27%
> Nothing But Trouble  Jan 2007  5,461  81  0.93%
> kustombuilder  Nov 2005  17,323  76  0.87%
> LuxuriouSMontreaL  Feb 2004  87,067  57  0.65%
> Hny Brn Eyz  Feb 2003  36,370  55  0.63%
> gtimeseastlos  Oct 2004  24,338  53  0.61%
> SKEETER  Oct 2003  8,230  53  0.61%
> OGDinoe1  Apr 2005  5,298  51  0.58%
> luxuriousloc's  Jun 2006  20,953  50  0.57%
> FORGIVEN  Oct 2004  8,329  47  0.54%
> I aint getting on layitlow at all tomorrow
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS+Mar 12 2008, 08:39 PM~10154380-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup juan
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> chillen
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 12 2008, 09:02 PM~10154577
> *:0
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

*OK......SHIRTS ?? WHATS UP GUYS?????
ERIC- 30 BUCKS
JUAN-* *PAID*  *OR WILL SEE WHEN I GET A PACKAGE  
SAM- **ONLY A COUPLE OF BUCKS, WITH THE DEAL WE MADE  
CAPER,JR,TOPO,FERIGE- 52. BUCKS
ROB- 10.00
WHATS UP ?? NONE CAN PAY OR WHAT???*
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## GrimReaper

art u allready no about me


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 12 2008, 10:12 PM~10155237
> *art u allready no about me
> *


what about you? whats going on? pm?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 12 2008, 09:08 PM~10154627
> *OK......SHIRTS ?? WHATS UP GUYS?????
> ERIC- 30 BUCKS
> JUAN- PAID  OR WILL SEE WHEN I GET A PACKAGE
> SAM- ONLY A COUPLE OF BUCKS, WITH THE DEAL WE MADE
> CAPER,JR,TOPO,FERIGE- 52. BUCKS
> ROB- 10.00
> WHATS UP ?? NONE CAN PAY OR WHAT???
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 12 2008, 11:14 PM~10155254
> *what about you? whats going on? pm?
> *


nuttin its just about the shirts


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 12 2008, 10:17 PM~10155279
> *nuttin its just about the shirts
> *


cool. just hoping you aint going a wall


----------



## GrimReaper

wat u talkin about a wall fool


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 12 2008, 10:20 PM~10155322
> *wat u talkin about a wall fool
> *


jumpin overboard. got alot of fool bouncin out.


----------



## GrimReaper

naw i got 2 get my money str8 and finish the bike n ill b good


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 12 2008, 10:24 PM~10155358
> *naw i got 2 get my money str8 and finish the bike n ill b good
> *


----------



## GrimReaper

YO SAM PM ME UR NUMBER


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 13 2008, 03:09 AM~10153680
> *BORED AS FUCK!!!!!!!
> *



So what's the deal you the BC Prez now or is Casper or Willy or who? You guys change prezidents more than Miss Sexia changes her panties :barf:


:roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 13 2008, 10:15 AM~10158428
> *So what's the deal you the BC Prez now or is Casper or Willy or who?  You guys change prezidents more than Miss Sexia changes her panties :barf:
> :roflmao:
> *


  Its the intranetz. theres only one prez in real life.We dont take layitlow seriously. *don't believe half the the shit I post*  Why you worried about our bullshit little club? we are nothing. just a bunch of kids playin lowrider online. "Mr. Sexia changes panties'? I thought girls are supposed to change there drawz? :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 13 2008, 08:26 AM~10158497
> * Its the intranetz. theres only one prez in real life.We dont take layitlow seriously. don't believe half the the shit I post   Why you worried about  our bullshit little club? we are nothing. just a bunch of kids playin lowrider online. "Mr. Sexia changes panties'? I thought girls are supposed to change there drawz?  :|
> *


X2 Why is that a bad thing? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 13 2008, 10:38 AM~10158571
> *X2 Why is that a bad thing?  :dunno:
> *


I think tony is talking out of his ass. sometimes he says shit Im sure he dont even understand. None the less Im going to screen print this and chuckle over it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 13 2008, 08:43 AM~10158602
> *I think tony is talking out of his ass. sometimes he says shit Im sure he dont even understand. None the less Im going to screen print this and chuckle over it.
> *


ok.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 13 2008, 10:44 AM~10158612
> *ok.
> *


 :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 13 2008, 09:26 AM~10158497
> * Its the intranetz. theres only one prez in real life.We dont take layitlow seriously. don't believe half the the shit I post   Why you worried about  our bullshit little club? we are nothing. just a bunch of kids playin lowrider online. "Mr. Sexia changes panties'? I thought girls are supposed to change there drawz?  :|
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Old pic.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 13 2008, 10:23 AM~10158896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old pic.
> *


whers the new pic
:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 13 2008, 02:20 PM~10159902
> *whers the new pic
> :|
> *


Dallas I will have every thing on it. How fast can you pinstripe and ship?


----------



## 2lowsyn

SLOWD THE FUCK DOWN by something called absecc? or something . what it is , is puss buld up in your body. dont know how to get it but i got one and the docs had to cut me ....
ill post pics when i can , but good news now . i got more parts , but still no paint on the bike. oh i have a dead line for huston or austen show , but ther 2 shows coming up here one at rosdail park and the outher atcamargo park . rose dail is this mouth ima try and get the bike to that show on the 30.if you can come on down

show is 3-30-08
rose dail park on martin st


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 13 2008, 02:24 PM~10159927
> *SLOWD THE FUCK DOWN by something called absecc? or something . what it is , is puss buld up in your body. dont know how to get it but i got one and the docs had to cut me ....
> ill  post pics when i can , but good news now . i got more parts , but still no paint on the bike. oh i have a dead line for huston or austen show , but ther 2 shows coming up here one at rosdail park and the outher atcamargo park . rose dail is this mouth ima try and get the bike to that show on the 30.if you can come on down
> 
> show is 3-30-08
> rose dail park on martin st
> *


wont be able to make that. Got other plans. PM Art(chillywilly) He needs to talk to you about shirts


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 13 2008, 01:24 PM~10159926
> *Dallas I will have every thing on it. How fast can you pinstripe and ship?
> *


how fast can you get it over here


----------



## 817Lowrider

If I get it to you today??? whats up. any ideas show me.


----------



## 817Lowrider

sweet just got a check. hell yeah


----------



## 817Lowrider

stuff for sale
20 inch schwinn frame 40 shipped
16inch schwinn frame 100 shipped
20inch girls frame 35 shipped
20inch 72's wheels free to members pay shipping
some wheels stars metal look like mags 40 shipped.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Showbound on his new bike he just got today.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 13 2008, 10:26 AM~10158497
> * Its the intranetz. theres only one prez in real life.We dont take layitlow seriously. don't believe half the the shit I post   Why you worried about  our bullshit little club? we are nothing. just a bunch of kids playin lowrider online. "Mr. Sexia changes panties'? I thought girls are supposed to change there drawz?  :|
> *


each of our chaps has a pres...one main whcich is art


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 13 2008, 01:41 PM~10160087
> *
> 
> Showbound on his new bike he just got today.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 13 2008, 01:36 PM~10160046
> *stuff for sale
> 20 inch schwinn frame 40 shipped
> 16inch schwinn frame 100 shipped
> 20inch girls frame 35 shipped
> 20inch 72's wheels free to members pay shipping
> some wheels stars metal look like mags 40 shipped.
> *


let me know shipping


----------



## GrimReaper

MY BIKE FOUNND APAINTER TODAY GOIN 2 BRING IT TO GET DONE SOON


----------



## 86' Chevy

can one of you artistics member post pics of caspers red trike that you


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 13 2008, 04:39 PM~10160977
> *let me know shipping
> *


12.00 bucks


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 86' Chevy_@Mar 13 2008, 06:03 PM~10161431
> *can one of you artistics member post pics of caspers red trike that you
> *


casper got a red trike?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 13 2008, 05:35 PM~10161675
> *12.00 bucks
> *


done....sold


----------



## Lil Spanks

and ship my forks 2marrow


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 13 2008, 06:38 PM~10161688
> *done....sold
> *


show me the money


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 13 2008, 06:39 PM~10161693
> *and ship my forks 2marrow
> *


first thing in the morning. did 2lowsyn hit you up about his shirts?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 13 2008, 02:41 PM~10160087
> *
> 
> Showbound on his new bike he just got today.
> *


iwould kill myself if i looked like that fool,
haahahahaaahaha.....im a real G not no wnaksta....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 13 2008, 06:47 PM~10161752
> *iwould kill myself if i looked like that fool,
> haahahahaaahaha.....im a real G not no wnaksta....
> *


j/p








Showbounds the one in the middle :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

atleast post a real pic i aint shy...most rector is on myspace.com/lonestarbrand in 08 album


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 13 2008, 06:58 PM~10161827
> *atleast post a real pic i aint shy...most rector is on myspace.com/lonestarbrand in 08 album
> *


aint know homos here fool. dont be tryin give out your pic.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 13 2008, 05:50 PM~10161769
> *j/p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showbounds the one in the middle  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 13 2008, 09:59 PM~10163723
> *:wave:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 13 2008, 09:04 PM~10163742
> *:dunno:
> *


 :uh: :dunno: :around: :scrutinize:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 13 2008, 10:06 PM~10163752
> *:uh:  :dunno:  :around:  :scrutinize:
> *


the club???


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 13 2008, 11:07 PM~10163763
> *the club???
> *


x2


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 13 2008, 09:07 PM~10163763
> *the club???
> *


pm me rules and shit


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 13 2008, 10:10 PM~10163785
> *pm me rules and shit
> *


suppose to have a bike out this year???, well everyone should


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 13 2008, 09:11 PM~10163795
> *suppose to have a bike out this year???, well everyone should
> *


hmmm does it matter wat class


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 13 2008, 10:14 PM~10163826
> *hmmm does it matter wat class
> *


nope


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 13 2008, 09:18 PM~10163863
> *nope
> *


are shows manditory wat
it will be ahrd to go to shows wit work


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 13 2008, 11:19 PM~10163877
> *are shows manditory wat
> it will be ahrd to go to shows wit work
> *


send me some money and I will build you a complete street in 2 weeks.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 13 2008, 09:23 PM~10163916
> *send me some money and I will build you a complete street in 2 weeks.
> *


oh i ahve alot of parts in the garage
but idk if they need chrome
honestly i dont want to spend much just
enough to show at the shows wit the club

i realy like that fukin red bike grrr :angry: 

there is this one bike im likin alot but idk if its for sale :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 13 2008, 11:25 PM~10163936
> *oh i ahve alot of parts in the garage
> but idk if they need chrome
> honestly i dont want to spend much just
> enough to show at the shows wit the club
> 
> i realy like that fukin red bike grrr :angry:
> 
> there is this one bike im likin alot but idk if its for sale :uh:
> *


this bike? :biggrin: 








Do your thing playa. just dont go a-wall.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 13 2008, 10:25 PM~10163936
> *oh i ahve alot of parts in the garage
> but idk if they need chrome
> honestly i dont want to spend much just
> enough to show at the shows wit the club
> 
> i realy like that fukin red bike grrr :angry:
> 
> there is this one bike im likin alot but idk if its for sale :uh:
> *


which one


----------



## 817Lowrider

ohh you might be able to see it in person if it gos to cali. art might be taking it off my hands


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 13 2008, 09:33 PM~10163988
> *this bike? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do your thing playa. just dont go a-wall.
> *


love this fukin bike
but i kno thats not the one for sale

a
rtie you got a pm


----------



## 817Lowrider

anyone got a sqaure twisted sissy bar?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

art reply to that pm bitch


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 13 2008, 10:41 PM~10164051
> *art reply to that pm bitch
> *


sent


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 13 2008, 09:43 PM~10164074
> *sent
> *


replied


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

damm does anyone have a damm frame for sale


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 13 2008, 11:45 PM~10164096
> *damm does anyone have a damm frame for sale
> *


I got one more just came in 50 shipped
16inch 100 shipped


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 13 2008, 10:35 PM~10163999
> *ohh you might be able to see it in person if it gos to cali. art might be taking it off my hands
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

and i will, just pm the price


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 13 2008, 11:50 PM~10164120
> *and i will, just pm the price
> *


address again please. I need to talk to you. pm number too.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

pics of frames

juan wats up wit the buddha luv 16in radical


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 13 2008, 11:54 PM~10164146
> *pics of frames
> 
> juan wats up wit the buddha luv 16in radical
> *


its b.s.
no camera basic boys frame lil rust. need it gone.


----------



## 817Lowrider

vic whats your number?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

were did CREMATOR go :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

pm me your #


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 13 2008, 10:59 PM~10164170
> *were did CREMATOR go :dunno:
> *


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 13 2008, 10:05 PM~10164217
> *
> *


you got it back


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

Ruben.pm me your number fool.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Who posted in: THEE ARTISTICS
Poster Posts
CHILLY WILLY 4939
eric ramos 3800
juangotti 3238
casper805 3218
NaturalHighII 2012
LILHOBBZ805 1223
OSO 805 1178
BABOSO HYDROS 869
LOWRIDING 805 JR 828
show-bound 821
socios b.c. prez 765
GrimReaper 758
bluepridelowride13 604
76'_SCHWINN 572
~MONCHIS 805 CALI~ 564
mortalkombat2 541
THE REBIRTH 459
NorCalLux 376
THEE ARTISTICS 365
TonyO 363
Aztecbike 361
six trey impala 201
ESE NECIO 805 176
sic713 171
2lowsyn 168
805 lowridercruiser 163
tequila sunrise 124
lowriderwiz 95
The ZONE 90
bad news 81
805 BABY.GOR13 78
CHILLY WILLY DADDY 74
noe_from_texas 65
spikes805 64
speedy187 62
THE REBIRTH_old 62
Spankz 60
STR8_CLOWN'N 52
SIC'N'TWISTED 51
sick six 46
TearsofaClownII 41
the bone collector 40
Artistic3 39
LocoSoCal 38
JUSTDEEZ 36
86' Chevy 35
Harry's Dream 35
SkysDaLimit 34
ozzylowrider 33
RO-BC 28
gizmo1 22
RECKLESS RAUL 21
DodgerFan 19
somerstyle 19
drop'em 19
tyrone_rolls_a_85 19
REC 17
*SEEZER* 17
Billy 17
basher91 16
str8 outta denmark 15
R.O.C 15
chamuco61 15
deville 14
SAC_TOWN 13
Raguness 13
805CARLOS 13
bandido 11
FREAKY BEHAVIOR 11
LaZyBoI714 11
2$hort 10
d1ulove2h8 10
CHILLY WILLY (to delete) 9
CLASSY 9
lowrid3r 8
mitchell26 8
Rusty193 6
ghost-rider 6
LuxuriouSMontreaL 6
91PurplePeopleEater 6
SSccrreewwhheeaaDD 6
Crazylife13 6
mike acosta 6
LEGIONSofTEXAS 5
CE 707 5
las_crucez 5
Damu505 5
SILVER DOLLAR 5
xcuze 5
THE_EMPIRE_SAC 5
66wita6 5
78 Monte 4 Life 5
lowdhotchkiss 4
EnchantedDrmzCEO 4
lowridersfinest 4
swa562 4
runninlow 4
FAYGO JOKER 4
casper805DADDY 4
7UP_BIKE 4
PROPHECY C.C.CEO 4
screwstone_tx 4
skinnischwinn 3
ROBERT71MC 3
impala65 3
Prieto520 3
abe C. 3
D Twist 3
MR.SHADES 3
RidinLowBC 3
Armando Ranflitas 3
.:OrangeCounty G:. 3
ITS ME BITCHES 3
RO.LIFER 2
GrimReapers Lady 2
KIDBUGGZ 2
excalibur 2
WickedWizzard 2
adrian vasquez 2
BigTex 2
cadillac jay 2
66 schwinn 2
.L1L CR1M1N4L:: 2
moneycarlo82 2
AMB1800 2
ridenlow702 2
Monnolo 2
Laid Magazine 2
lolow 2
lowlife-biker 2
2twisted 2
G2G_Al 2
MysticStyles 2
PurpleLicious 2
MR.559 2
TopDogg 1
Playboy206 1
1957wolseley 1
locotoys 1
johnnys121 1
chevy_grl 1
Regal King 1
GANGSTA BOOGIE II 1
chickadee1035 1
dog_jerry 1
back yard boogie 1
UpInSmoke619 1
Swangin44s 1
swangin'n'bangin 1
kronix503 1
G~TIMES~4~LIFE 1
wimone 1
SOBER21 1
radicalplastic09 1
SANCHO 1
CERTIFIED TROUBLE 1
knight 1
toyshopcustoms 1
NaturalHighII_old 1
NOTHING BUT TROUBLE 1
sbcin1966newport 1
iced 1
Models IV Life 1
stilktzin 1
EatYoChicken 1
SCHWINN_RIDER*73 1
Str8crazy80 1
HD Lowrider 1
PUPPETP13 1
oscar8 1
bigentmagazine 1
IN$piratioN$ B.C 1
LIL PHX 1
sanjo_nena408 1
MiKLO 1
SHADOW714 1
fashizzle manizzle 1
SA ROLLERZ 1
AutoMini 1
408SHARK 1
biggluv65 1
DripLOW 1
LVdroe 1
8-BALLING-247 1
Sweet Adictions 1
kustombuilder 1
ogloko 1
viejitocencoast 1
the_blackwallstree 1
LOWRIDER SCENE 1

finally passed Casp.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 13 2008, 10:36 PM~10164436
> *Who posted in: THEE ARTISTICS
> Poster  Posts
> CHILLY WILLY  4939
> eric ramos  3800
> juangotti  3238
> casper805  3218
> NaturalHighII  2012
> LILHOBBZ805  1223
> OSO 805  1178
> BABOSO HYDROS  869
> LOWRIDING 805 JR  828
> show-bound  821
> socios b.c. prez  765
> GrimReaper  758
> bluepridelowride13  604
> 76'_SCHWINN  572
> ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~  564
> mortalkombat2  541
> THE REBIRTH  459
> NorCalLux  376
> THEE ARTISTICS  365
> TonyO  363
> Aztecbike  361
> six trey impala  201
> ESE NECIO 805  176
> sic713  171
> 2lowsyn  168
> 805 lowridercruiser  163
> tequila sunrise  124
> lowriderwiz  95
> The ZONE  90
> bad news  81
> 805 BABY.GOR13  78
> CHILLY WILLY DADDY  74
> noe_from_texas  65
> spikes805  64
> speedy187  62
> THE REBIRTH_old  62
> Spankz  60
> STR8_CLOWN'N  52
> SIC'N'TWISTED  51
> sick six  46
> TearsofaClownII  41
> the bone collector  40
> Artistic3  39
> LocoSoCal  38
> JUSTDEEZ  36
> 86' Chevy  35
> Harry's Dream  35
> SkysDaLimit  34
> ozzylowrider  33
> RO-BC  28
> gizmo1  22
> RECKLESS RAUL  21
> DodgerFan  19
> somerstyle  19
> drop'em  19
> tyrone_rolls_a_85  19
> REC  17
> *SEEZER*  17
> Billy  17
> basher91  16
> str8 outta denmark  15
> R.O.C  15
> chamuco61  15
> deville  14
> SAC_TOWN  13
> Raguness  13
> 805CARLOS  13
> bandido  11
> FREAKY BEHAVIOR  11
> LaZyBoI714  11
> 2$hort  10
> d1ulove2h8  10
> CHILLY WILLY (to delete)  9
> CLASSY  9
> lowrid3r  8
> mitchell26  8
> Rusty193  6
> ghost-rider  6
> LuxuriouSMontreaL  6
> 91PurplePeopleEater  6
> SSccrreewwhheeaaDD  6
> Crazylife13  6
> mike acosta  6
> LEGIONSofTEXAS  5
> CE 707  5
> las_crucez  5
> Damu505  5
> SILVER DOLLAR  5
> xcuze  5
> THE_EMPIRE_SAC  5
> 66wita6  5
> 78 Monte 4 Life  5
> lowdhotchkiss  4
> EnchantedDrmzCEO  4
> lowridersfinest  4
> swa562  4
> runninlow  4
> FAYGO JOKER  4
> casper805DADDY  4
> 7UP_BIKE  4
> PROPHECY C.C.CEO  4
> screwstone_tx  4
> skinnischwinn  3
> ROBERT71MC  3
> impala65  3
> Prieto520  3
> abe C.  3
> D Twist  3
> MR.SHADES  3
> RidinLowBC  3
> Armando Ranflitas  3
> .:OrangeCounty G:.  3
> ITS ME BITCHES  3
> RO.LIFER  2
> GrimReapers Lady  2
> KIDBUGGZ  2
> excalibur  2
> WickedWizzard  2
> adrian vasquez  2
> BigTex  2
> cadillac jay  2
> 66 schwinn  2
> .L1L CR1M1N4L::  2
> moneycarlo82  2
> AMB1800  2
> ridenlow702  2
> Monnolo  2
> Laid Magazine  2
> lolow  2
> lowlife-biker  2
> 2twisted  2
> G2G_Al  2
> MysticStyles  2
> PurpleLicious  2
> MR.559  2
> TopDogg  1
> Playboy206  1
> 1957wolseley  1
> locotoys  1
> johnnys121  1
> chevy_grl  1
> Regal King  1
> GANGSTA BOOGIE II  1
> chickadee1035  1
> dog_jerry  1
> back yard boogie  1
> UpInSmoke619  1
> Swangin44s  1
> swangin'n'bangin  1
> kronix503  1
> G~TIMES~4~LIFE  1
> wimone  1
> SOBER21  1
> radicalplastic09  1
> SANCHO  1
> CERTIFIED TROUBLE  1
> knight  1
> toyshopcustoms  1
> NaturalHighII_old  1
> NOTHING BUT TROUBLE  1
> sbcin1966newport  1
> iced  1
> Models IV Life  1
> stilktzin  1
> EatYoChicken  1
> SCHWINN_RIDER*73  1
> Str8crazy80  1
> HD Lowrider  1
> PUPPETP13  1
> oscar8  1
> bigentmagazine  1
> IN$piratioN$ B.C  1
> LIL PHX  1
> sanjo_nena408  1
> MiKLO  1
> SHADOW714  1
> fashizzle manizzle  1
> SA ROLLERZ  1
> AutoMini  1
> 408SHARK  1
> biggluv65  1
> DripLOW  1
> LVdroe  1
> 8-BALLING-247  1
> Sweet Adictions  1
> kustombuilder  1
> ogloko  1
> viejitocencoast  1
> the_blackwallstree  1
> LOWRIDER SCENE  1
> 
> finally passed Casp.
> *


rigged


----------



## eric ramos

ive miss to much news 
damn i heard about oso all i can say is :tears: fuck it i ges 
and shit idk 
hows juans bike
and sams 
and all these fukers bikes
? im hella confused no w


----------



## eric ramos

ive miss to much news 
damn i heard about oso all i can say is :tears: fuck it i ges 
and shit idk 
hows juans bike
and sams 
and all these fukers bikes
? im hella confused no w


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 14 2008, 02:11 AM~10165092
> *rigged
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 14 2008, 10:44 AM~10166501
> *ive miss to much news
> damn i heard about oso all i can say is :tears: fuck it i ges
> and shit idk
> hows juans bike
> and sams
> and all these fukers bikes
> ? im hella confused no w
> *


 :0 ohhh snapppp!!!! soon eric. I will post progresso


----------



## eric ramos

i ges shit fuk no internet makin me mad but artie n casper give me the 411


----------



## 817Lowrider

Im runnin shit now.


----------



## eric ramos

no u aint asshole
wat shit 
fuck 
this years been another lager year like alway s


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 14 2008, 09:52 AM~10166563
> *Im runnin shit now.
> *


----------



## eric ramos

oh no he aint yo fuck that :rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I got my red bike done. I aint lagging on shit.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 14 2008, 10:15 AM~10166773
> *I got my red bike done. I aint lagging on shit.
> *


 :0 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

since eric is done...he should start on antoher project to pick up the slack.....heheheheehe......eric you need to plan on austin show,,,since you got a car now.....


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 14 2008, 10:57 AM~10167073
> *since eric is done...he should start on antoher project to pick up the slack.....heheheheehe......eric you need to plan on austin show,,,since  you got a car now.....
> *


he aint got no job


----------



## Lil Spanks

post office yet


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 14 2008, 12:03 PM~10167098
> *post office yet
> *


Im going to ship it today. no worries


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 14 2008, 11:06 AM~10167119
> *Im going to ship it today. no worries
> *


 hno:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 14 2008, 12:03 PM~10167098
> *post office yet
> *


next day a mo from here in houston.....when i get home will send your gear oout....


----------



## 2lowsyn

this is what slowd me down 











haha lets all make fun :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 14 2008, 12:25 PM~10167272
> *this is what slowd me down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha lets all make fun :roflmao:
> *


wtf is that!!!!!!!!!!! ouch.


----------



## 2lowsyn

thay had to drain out puss, most peeps call it a boil,


----------



## 817Lowrider

Ive had a boi before but that is fucking big!!!


----------



## 2lowsyn

LOL in texas we do it big or we dont do it at all


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 14 2008, 12:38 PM~10167378
> *LOL in texas we do it big or we dont do it at all
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2lowsyn

still need parts to get rolling 
lookng for a chain (dotn know the size)
pedals
20 inch fenders\ braces (would like some with out chrome)


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

wat happen to oso


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 14 2008, 12:55 PM~10167489
> *still need parts to get rolling
> lookng for a chain (dotn know the size)
> pedals
> 20 inch fenders\ braces (would like some with out chrome)
> *


chains are all one size. cut em down with a chain cutter. local bike shop will have them cheap


----------



## eric ramos

austen u crazy i dont even have the gass money nither the hotel or watevers u fagos


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 14 2008, 12:57 PM~10167501
> *wat happen to oso
> *


bailed


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 14 2008, 10:57 AM~10167501
> *wat happen to oso
> *


 :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by abe C._@Mar 12 2008, 07:50 AM~10149690
> * i personally wouldnt like to go to college. but thats a good choice you made bro.
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 14 2008, 11:25 AM~10167272
> *this is what slowd me down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha lets all make fun :roflmao:
> *


is that a third nipple :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

hey art. I cant find the damn support bars for your forks. ima send you other shit inplace of the supports


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 14 2008, 12:46 PM~10167842
> *hey art. I cant find the damn support bars for your forks. ima send you other shit inplace of the supports
> *


i have those


----------



## 817Lowrider

ok on there way. be right back lates.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 14 2008, 12:49 PM~10167863
> *ok on there way. be right back lates.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

*for any so cal members that wanna go to lrm s.b........i got some extra entrys but no rist bands...hit me up if you wanna go*


----------



## 817Lowrider

Just won this on ebay.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 14 2008, 02:47 PM~10168702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just won this on ebay.
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

Orderd our banner


----------



## 817Lowrider

Any one need a banner dont it is 64 .80 for a 6x3 foot.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 14 2008, 04:18 PM~10169440
> *Any one need a banner dont it is 64 .80 for a 6x3 foot.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I ordered a fucking meatball sub 2 hours ago. :angry:
called and they say they never got it.


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 14 2008, 07:26 PM~10169991
> *I ordered a fucking meatball sub 2 hours ago. :angry:
> called and they say they never got it.
> *


DAM U BIG ***** GET THE SUBWAY ONES U MIGHT B ABLE 2 MAKE IT ON TV LIKE GARET


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 14 2008, 06:36 PM~10170038
> *DAM U BIG ***** GET THE SUBWAY ONES U MIGHT B ABLE 2 MAKE IT ON TV LIKE GARET
> *


have you been hangin out with art. cause that was a lmae joke. :thumbsdown:


----------



## GrimReaper

I WASNT TRYIN 2 B FUNNY JUST MAKEIN A STATE MENT


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 14 2008, 06:58 PM~10170169
> *I WASNT TRYIN 2 B FUNNY JUST MAKEIN A STATE MENT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ass wipe.
you old bat!!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 14 2008, 01:47 PM~10168702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just won this on ebay.
> *


DAM NICE


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 14 2008, 05:44 PM~10170096
> *have you been hangin out with art. cause that was a lmae joke. :thumbsdown:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 14 2008, 07:36 PM~10170357
> *:tears:
> *


did you get that pm


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 14 2008, 06:55 PM~10170496
> *did you get that pm
> *


WHICH ONE


----------



## tequila sunrise

hey, speaking of banners, are we gonna retire the o.g. banner and get one that looks presentable for so.cal chapter?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 15 2008, 09:21 AM~10174176
> *hey, speaking of banners, are we gonna retire the o.g. banner and get one that looks presentable for so.cal chapter?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HOWS THE BABY


----------



## Lil Spanks

*MARCH 23 IS THE MOTOR & BICYCLE SWATMEET....IN LONG BEACH*


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 15 2008, 07:49 AM~10174315
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: HOWS THE BABY
> *


she's doin good. 5 months old and she's almost crawling and making sounds and laughs. she built her first model car and flaked it out, so why u slakin art? anyways, i won tickets to san diego animal park a few months ago and we finally went yesterday. it was good. they didn't search any bags or anything, which bummed me out cuz i would have brought a pellet gun and shoot at the lions and tigers. the cages at this zoo are to high for them to scale.aint no tiger gonna mawl my ass up. i seen my cousins, the gorillas and my mother in law (the elephant). i only spent $9 for parking. damn good deal!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 15 2008, 08:06 AM~10174408
> *MARCH 23 IS THE MOTOR & BICYCLE SWATMEET....IN LONG BEACH
> *


gotta save money, we're moving to a 2 bedroom apartment at the end of the month :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 15 2008, 10:13 AM~10174128
> *WHICH ONE
> *


tracking number


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 15 2008, 10:45 AM~10174555
> *she's doin good. 5 months old and she's almost crawling and making sounds and laughs. she built her first model car and flaked it out, so why u slakin art? anyways, i won tickets to san diego animal park a few months ago and we finally went yesterday. it was good. they didn't search any bags or anything, which bummed me out cuz i would have brought a pellet gun and shoot at the lions and tigers. the cages at this zoo are to high for them to scale.aint no tiger gonna mawl my ass up. i seen my cousins, the gorillas and my mother in law (the elephant). i only spent $9 for parking. damn good deal!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 15 2008, 10:48 AM~10174571
> *tracking number
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 15 2008, 10:47 AM~10174563
> *gotta save money, we're moving to a 2 bedroom apartment at the end of the month :cheesy:    :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 14 2008, 01:42 PM~10168244
> *for any so cal members that wanna go to lrm s.b........i got some extra entrys but no rist bands...hit me up if you wanna go
> *


spots have been takein


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 15 2008, 08:47 AM~10174563
> *gotta save money, we're moving to a 2 bedroom apartment at the end of the month :cheesy:    :biggrin:
> *


so now my bike has a place to sit without being in the way and i have a covered patio to do my model cars. i also have a hot lookin neighbor downstairs across from me   . win win situation


----------



## erick323

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

whats up.... does any body have any custom handle bars 4 sale or know any body that has some ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

bored as fuck jotos


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Mar 15 2008, 09:06 PM~10177028
> *whats up.... does any body have any  custom handle bars 4 sale or know any body that has some ?
> *


i can make you some.....im tired as fuck....went to the zoo to watch all the lazy ass animals....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 16 2008, 12:04 AM~10177943
> *i can make you some.....im tired as fuck....went to the zoo to watch all the lazy ass animals....
> *


fuck the zoo


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 16 2008, 12:13 AM~10177996
> *fuck the zoo
> *


hellas hoes at the zoo..you crazy.....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 16 2008, 12:37 AM~10178111
> *hellas hoes at the zoo..you crazy.....
> *


not the fort worth zoo...


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 16 2008, 12:39 AM~10178119
> *not the fort worth zoo...
> *


better be ready for this weekend.....and 4x sold out...i got the othr sizes


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 16 2008, 01:11 AM~10178276
> *better be ready for this weekend.....and 4x sold out...i got the othr sizes
> *


 :saving my doe


----------



## 817Lowrider

Dirty Hoes
Gunna Fuck fo sho


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Mar 15 2008, 05:45 PM~10176429
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## erick323

hows my bike doing foo


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 14 2008, 11:41 AM~10167807
> *is that a third nipple :0
> *


awww... thats cold but i do have one. ill show all 3 off in auston or huston, i for got waht show were going to . :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 16 2008, 06:08 PM~10181687
> *awww... thats cold but i do have one. ill show all 3 off in auston or huston, i for got waht show were going to . :biggrin:
> *


Jaun and i discussed since you mention san anto show was coming up that you ,ight be ready....that austin may 4th wont be deadline ....show in SA and thay will be your first show.....hope you got your order in to art for yoyr shirt.....mandatory show will be in austin in aug ....as per other members making a trip....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 16 2008, 07:43 PM~10182192
> *Jaun and i discussed since you mention san anto show was coming up that you ,ight be ready....that austin may 4th wont be deadline ....show in SA and thay will be your first show.....hope you got your order in to art for yoyr shirt.....mandatory show will be in austin in aug ....as per other members making a trip....
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:loco: what am i doing here i have to get back to work on striping 2 bikes


----------



## 817Lowrider

just won on ebay


----------



## Lil Spanks

i want something


----------



## Lil Spanks

ok im out


----------



## Lil Spanks

sam.....pm sent


----------



## erick323

well go back and finish the bikes


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 16 2008, 09:43 PM~10183206
> *:biggrin:
> *


wtf...im you grin_n bout


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 16 2008, 09:54 PM~10183353
> *wtf...im you grin_n bout
> *


gotta go look for another jizaab tomorrow.


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

I ROLLED WITH TOPO 2 A SHOW IN VENTURA BUT I ONLY TOOK LIKE 4 PICTURES....HERES CASPERS BIKE THAT SHIT LOOKS CLEAN....I LIKE....LOL....OH AND MONCHIS BIKE IN THE BACKROUND I DIDNT GET ONE UP CLOSE I FORGOT......


----------



## 817Lowrider

NICE


----------



## 817Lowrider

munchis bike in the back


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

AND FUCKIN CASPER DID NOT CHANGE HIS MIND ON THIS BIKE.....HE KEPT ON SAYING IT WAS THE SAME COLORS AS HIS.....I THINK HE IS COLOR BLIND OR SOMETHING I WANTED 2 SOCK HIM CUZ WE WERE ARGUEING ABOUT THE COLORS WICH R NOT THE SAME AS HIS BIKE BUT HE'S AN IDIOT....LOL


----------



## erick323

looks clean :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 16 2008, 07:22 PM~10183626
> *munchis bike in the back
> *


 YUP


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Mar 16 2008, 09:20 PM~10183609
> *I ROLLED WITH TOPO 2 A SHOW IN VENTURA BUT I ONLY TOOK LIKE 4 PICTURES....HERES CASPERS BIKE THAT SHIT LOOKS CLEAN....I LIKE....LOL....OH AND MONCHIS BIKE IN THE BACKROUND I DIDNT GET ONE UP CLOSE I FORGOT......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that fuckers missing a chain and whers the other pics


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Mar 16 2008, 06:56 PM~10182295
> *well go back and finish the bikes
> *


at midnight i was about done with urs but i need to finish it up and im going to start on the trike


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 17 2008, 02:38 AM~10185590
> *at midnight i was about done with urs but i need to finish it up and im going to start on the trike
> *


----------



## eric ramos

U GUYS SUCK AND ART LAGGS


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 17 2008, 09:41 AM~10186776
> *U GUYS SUCK AND ART LAGGS
> *


faggggggggggg


----------



## eric ramos

U SUK SEND THE MONEY


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 17 2008, 09:57 AM~10186847
> *U SUK SEND THE MONEY
> *


 :no: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Mar 16 2008, 07:20 PM~10183609
> *I ROLLED WITH TOPO 2 A SHOW IN VENTURA BUT I ONLY TOOK LIKE 4 PICTURES....HERES CASPERS BIKE THAT SHIT LOOKS CLEAN....I LIKE....LOL....OH AND MONCHIS BIKE IN THE BACKROUND I DIDNT GET ONE UP CLOSE I FORGOT......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats clean. what's the shirt say on the seat?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 17 2008, 10:34 AM~10187521
> *thats clean. what's the shirt say on the seat?
> *


I bet is says something like, "Im a bitch that needs to get kicked out of this club"


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 17 2008, 12:44 PM~10187602
> *I bet is says something like, "Im a bitch that needs to get kicked out of this club"
> *


on th nose.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Whos in Ventura??? Need some one to go pick something up for me.


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 17 2008, 09:34 AM~10187521
> *thats clean. what's the shirt say on the seat?
> *


thee artistics 1 of monchis homie did it with a pen..... :dunno:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 17 2008, 12:54 PM~10189123
> *Whos in Ventura??? Need some one to go pick something up for me.
> *


what part of ventura.....i live a couple of minutes from ventura.....


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 16 2008, 11:22 PM~10185557
> *that fuckers missing a chain and whers the other pics
> *


the other pics r up ur ass


----------



## 817Lowrider

verntura ca 93003


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 17 2008, 01:11 PM~10189256
> *verntura ca 93003
> *


hit up casper .......do u have an address


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Mar 17 2008, 04:14 PM~10189271
> *hit up casper .......do u have an address
> *


not yet


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Mar 17 2008, 03:08 PM~10189235
> *the other pics r up ur ass
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :| :| :| :| :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

lame


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 17 2008, 08:34 PM~10191959
> *lame
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

better go hard on my frame


----------



## Aztecbike

hey bitch ass ART CALL OSO


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 17 2008, 08:45 PM~10192105
> *better go hard on my frame
> *


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

art wat happen wit that picture i asked for


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 18 2008, 01:21 AM~10194724
> *art wat happen wit that picture i asked for
> *


i cant draw it over my phone....and i thought you steped out of the club??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 18 2008, 02:45 AM~10194837
> *i cant draw it over my phone....and i thought you steped out of the club??
> *


droppin like flies


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 18 2008, 10:02 AM~10196266
> *droppin like flies
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 18 2008, 12:30 PM~10196873
> *
> *


weed out the weak.  only the strong survive.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 18 2008, 12:44 PM~10197432
> *weed out the weak.   only the strong survive.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 18 2008, 01:58 PM~10197624
> *
> *


*muhahahahahahahahahaha*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 18 2008, 12:58 PM~10197634
> *muhahahahahahahahahaha
> *


whattttttttttt


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 18 2008, 02:02 PM~10197657
> *whattttttttttt
> *


HATE HATE HATE!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 18 2008, 01:07 PM~10197705
> *HATE HATE HATE!!!!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Buddha Luv 16inch radical?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 18 2008, 01:09 PM~10197723
> *Buddha Luv 16inch radical?
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 18 2008, 12:09 PM~10197723
> *Buddha Luv (finishonebikeatatime) 16inch radical?
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 18 2008, 01:12 PM~10197752
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: hey what happin to ur phone????couldnt pay the bill


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn I am bored as fuck


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 18 2008, 03:13 PM~10198686
> *:wave:
> *


 :0


----------



## 2lowsyn

sup ery1 got close to painting but to windy to day .
so gata be at the auston show with a shirt on my back ,,hummm
it guna be close but i think i can do it all.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 18 2008, 05:58 PM~10199460
> *sup ery1 got close to painting but to  windy to day .
> so gata be at the auston show with a shirt on my back ,,hummm
> it guna be close but i think i can do it all.
> *


Hey did you pm chilly willy about you shirts?


----------



## 2lowsyn

no i havent , ill do it right now


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 18 2008, 06:13 PM~10199590
> *no i havent , ill do it right now
> *


----------



## 2lowsyn

i dont think hes on right know. ben waighting


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 18 2008, 08:28 PM~10200796
> *i dont think hes on right know. ben waighting
> *


call him. Ill pm his number to you.


----------



## 2lowsyn

done and done 
thank for the #  he said ther like 5 i think and to said the cash when i can


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 18 2008, 08:43 PM~10200931
> *done and done
> thank for the #  he said ther like 5 i think and to said the cash when i can
> *


yes sir.


----------



## eric ramos

IM BACK TO WHORE AND ESPECIALY THAT IM ON VACATIONS NOW


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 18 2008, 09:43 PM~10201349
> *IM BACK TO WHORE AND ESPECIALY THAT IM ON VACATIONS NOW
> *


what up fool. you going to houston anytime soon?


----------



## eric ramos

NIGA WAT?
NA WHY
IDK
BEEN LAZY
NEED A JOB


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 18 2008, 09:58 PM~10201441
> *NIGA WAT?
> NA  WHY
> IDK
> BEEN LAZY
> NEED A JOB
> *


me too


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 18 2008, 09:04 PM~10201496
> *me too
> *


did you quit that your job?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 18 2008, 10:22 PM~10201648
> *did you quit that your job?
> *


yes. got another interview in the morning. more money. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 18 2008, 08:58 PM~10201441
> *NIGA WAT?
> NA  WHY
> IDK
> BEEN LAZY
> NEED A JOB
> ILL SUCK DICK FOR A CHEESEBUGER
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos

THATS WAT U SAID EARLYER U FAGO


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 18 2008, 09:32 PM~10201736
> *yes. got another interview in the morning. more money. :biggrin:
> *


cool now what you going to be doing???? and they said people can not find work hell lmfao


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 18 2008, 09:52 PM~10201883
> *THATS WAT U SAID EARLYER U FAGO
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 18 2008, 10:55 PM~10201908
> *cool now what you going to be doing???? and they said people can not find work hell lmfao
> *


I will be doing assembly. 10.50 hour. way better then 8.75

I was making 11.00 when I quit the 1st job. now 10.50 not much difference.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 18 2008, 09:57 PM~10201927
> *I will be doing assembly. 10.50 hour. way better then 8.75
> 
> I was making 11.00 when I quit the 1st job. now 10.50 not much difference.when i was kicking erics ass for a living
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos

WERD U ASSSSSSSSSSS FACES


----------



## show-bound

sup putos


----------



## 817Lowrider

caca


----------



## 817Lowrider

User's local time Mar 18 2008, 11:40 PM
Total Cumulative Posts 5,524
( 3.8 posts per day / 0.10% of total forum posts )
Most active in * Lowrider Bikes*
( 2075 posts / 42% of this member's active posts )
Last Active Today, 11:35 PM
hah your officialy a biker loser. ahaha


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 18 2008, 11:41 PM~10202324
> *Im here for the gang bang.
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 18 2008, 11:40 PM~10202316
> *User's local time  Mar 18 2008, 11:40 PM
> Total Cumulative Posts  5,524
> ( 3.8 posts per day / 0.10% of total forum posts )
> Most active in  Lowrider Bikes
> ( 2075 posts / 42% of this member's active posts )
> Last Active  Today, 11:35 PM
> hah your officialy a biker loser. ahaha
> *


ass ....it finally updated. lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 18 2008, 11:47 PM~10202379
> *ass ....it finally updated. lol
> *


fuckin loser go build a bike.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
youcantfademe Feb 2008 1,129 116 1.33%
drasticbean May 2002 17,934 81 0.93%
PROPER DOS Apr 2005 8,951 80 0.92%
rubber ducky Jun 2005 1,534 71 0.81%
kustombuilder Nov 2005 17,588 63 0.72%
STR8_CLOWN'N Nov 2002 27,099 62 0.71%
juangotti Jul 2006 13,883 58 0.67%
El raider Aug 2005 15,665 48 0.55%
408deLUXe51 Feb 2005 2,371 46 0.53%
Long Roof Jun 2002 5,262 45 0.52%


----------



## 817Lowrider

still had time to go to 2 interviews today. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 18 2008, 10:46 PM~10202371
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 18 2008, 09:46 PM~10202371
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 18 2008, 12:45 AM~10194837
> *i cant draw it over my phone....and i thought you steped out of the club??
> *


YEA BUT YOU CAN DRAW IT ON A PIECE OF PAPER AND SEND IT IN A PICS TXT FOO, AND YEA IAM


----------



## tequila sunrise

damn art, i thought you were gonna stop by like 2 months ago to have me check out the model cars? :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 19 2008, 04:23 PM~10207804
> *damn art, i thought you were gonna stop by like 2 months ago to have me check out the model cars? :uh:
> *


gas  :tears:


----------



## 817Lowrider

just got my banner. damn its sweet.


----------



## eric ramos

werd ass face
gass is killin every one these days


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 19 2008, 07:42 PM~10209053
> *werd ass face
> gass is killin every one these days
> *


yes sir.


----------



## eric ramos

suck it buddha luvasssssss got to learn to smoke the da buddha


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 19 2008, 07:48 PM~10209099
> *suck it buddha luvasssssss got to learn to  smoke the da buddha
> *


bitch I was smokin budha when you were in your mamas panoch


----------



## eric ramos

werd hmmmm u was 2
'?? aint ya 19 or 20?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 19 2008, 07:54 PM~10209140
> *werd hmmmm u was 2
> '?? aint ya 19 or 20?
> *


tweanky


----------



## eric ramos

3 then sir cus im 17 and still stupid


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 19 2008, 07:59 PM~10209199
> *3 then sir cus im 17 and still stupid
> *


I dont do drugs buddy.


----------



## eric ramos

werd


----------



## 817Lowrider

I get high off education.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 19 2008, 07:10 PM~10209284
> *I get high off education.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

you knowwwwww


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 19 2008, 07:27 PM~10209456
> *you knowwwwww
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 19 2008, 08:28 PM~10209466
> *
> *


gotta check out my banner. shit is pimp.
6x3


----------



## eric ramos

wat kind of idot gets high on edjumacation


----------



## 817Lowrider

and life


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 19 2008, 07:39 PM~10209579
> *wat kind of idot gets high on edjumacation
> *


 :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

*send the mone you ass hole*


----------



## 817Lowrider

meh


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by eric ramos+Mar 19 2008, 06:45 PM~10209638-->
> 
> 
> 
> *send the mone you ass hole*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Mar 19 2008, 07:06 PM~10209873
> *meh
> *


 :roflmao: NEVER


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by eric ramos+Mar 19 2008, 06:45 PM~10209638-->
> 
> 
> 
> *send the mone you ass hole*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Mar 19 2008, 07:06 PM~10209873
> *meh
> *


 :roflmao: NEVER


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck eric. he wines to much. waaaaaaaa no display waaaaa no money waaaa no job waaaa


----------



## 2lowsyn

LMFAO :roflmao: 

SHUT THE FUCK UP BABY ! :twak: 
nha j/k


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 19 2008, 09:11 PM~10209942
> *LMFAO  :roflmao:
> 
> SHUT THE FUCK UP BABY ! :twak:
> nha j/k
> *


 :0


----------



## 2lowsyn

i said i was playing ..................gosh :angel:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 19 2008, 09:14 PM~10209966
> *i said i was playing ..................gosh :angel:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 2lowsyn

you need something in them holes ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 19 2008, 09:16 PM~10209985
> *you need something in them holes ?
> *


ahahahahahaha go build a bike **** :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

to fuckn cold to paint, cunt


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 19 2008, 09:20 PM~10210021
> *to fuckn cold to paint, cunt
> *


ahahahhahaha


----------



## 2lowsyn

:loco:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Its 25 bucks for a 3x2 foot banner. no minimum to buy. hit me up if ya want one dirty cheap

edit


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 19 2008, 10:14 PM~10210566
> *Its 25 bucks for a 3x2 foot banner. no minimum to buy. hit me up if ya want one dirty cheap
> 
> edit
> *


nice! i think i can get them that much too...


----------



## 817Lowrider

no hook up either egular price. ima get 3 small one 2 for my nefews and one for my room.


----------



## show-bound

Finally back home after alomos 2 weeks...

leave for DFW Fri...

jaun shirt sizes yoou wanted..

ART shirt size...hat size please


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 19 2008, 10:34 PM~10210762
> *Finally back home after alomos 2 weeks...
> 
> leave for DFW Fri...
> 
> jaun shirt sizes yoou wanted..
> 
> ART shirt size...hat size please
> *


no money forget the shirts


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 19 2008, 10:36 PM~10210778
> *no money forget the shirts
> *


if i have 4x left i will take it...


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 19 2008, 10:33 PM~10210753
> *no hook up either egular price. ima get 3 small one 2 for my nefews and one for my room.
> *


how much for a 5x10


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 19 2008, 10:50 PM~10210896
> *how much for a 5x10
> *


damn thats huge 190


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 19 2008, 10:55 PM~10210949
> *damn thats huge 190
> *


damn..thats 40 over than signs on the go...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 19 2008, 10:57 PM~10210965
> *damn..thats 40 over than signs on the go...
> *


3.80 a square foot.


----------



## eric ramos

asssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssassssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssassssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssassssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssassssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssasssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 19 2008, 11:21 PM~10211227
> *asssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssassssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssassssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssassssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssassssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssasssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## eric ramos

ur mum


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 19 2008, 11:21 PM~10211227
> *asssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssassssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssassssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssassssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssassssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssasssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
> *


your post are pointless....wy even write anything...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 20 2008, 12:14 AM~10211725
> *your post are pointless....wy even write anything...
> *


ahahahahahahahah yall all queers.

what we smoke? that coosh!
presidential shit! George bush!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Track Packages & Freight Quantum View Flex Global View 



Tracking Detail | Help Help

*Your package is on time with a scheduled delivery date of 03/20/2008.*


Tracking Number: 1Z 005 8R1 03 0002 070 4 
Type: Package 
Status: In Transit - On Time 
Scheduled Delivery: 03/20/2008 
Shipped To: CORONA, CA, US 
Shipped/Billed On: 03/17/2008 
Service: GROUND 
Weight: 14.30 Lbs




:0 :0 :0


----------



## eric ramos

2 many rookies not enough proes


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 20 2008, 10:45 AM~10214169
> *2 many rookies not enough proes
> *


rookie


----------



## runninlow

fuck da autistics!!! fuckin internet club. when yall gonna move the fuck up!!!! wack ass bikes. whens chilly willy gonna come out thhe closet... i mean with his bike. fuckin queers


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 20 2008, 02:33 PM~10215587
> *
> *


NICE!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 20 2008, 02:42 PM~10215637
> *NICE!
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 19 2008, 04:42 PM~10209053
> *werd ass face
> gass is killin every one these days
> *


i get my gas for freeeeee!!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by runninlow_@Mar 20 2008, 09:43 AM~10214479
> *fuck da autistics!!! fuckin internet club. when yall gonna move the fuck up!!!! wack ass bikes. whens chilly willy gonna come out thhe closet... i mean with his bike. fuckin queers
> *


 :0


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by runninlow_@Mar 20 2008, 08:43 AM~10214479
> *fuck da autistics!!! fuckin internet club. when yall gonna move the fuck up!!!! wack ass bikes. whens chilly willy gonna come out thhe closet... i mean with his bike. fuckin queers
> *


is this guy serious? if he is, sounds like a BITCH to me


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 20 2008, 03:07 PM~10215838
> *i get my gas  for freeeeee!!!
> *


lucky bastard


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn fed ex guy just got here. thought it was a package. it was a fucking exit paper from my last job. damn!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 20 2008, 12:12 PM~10215885
> *damn fed ex guy just got here. thought it was a package. it was a fucking exit paper from my last job. damn!!!
> *


hate when that shit happens. i've been waiting for my cocaine to come in but i got my diabetes meds in...fuckin columbians, guess they didn't ship it overnight.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 20 2008, 03:16 PM~10215902
> *hate when that shit happens. i've been waiting for my cocaine to come in but i got my diabetes meds in...fuckin columbians, guess they didn't ship it overnight.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by runninlow_@Mar 20 2008, 09:43 AM~10214479
> *fuck da autistics!!! fuckin internet club. when yall gonna move the fuck up!!!! wack ass bikes. whens chilly willy gonna come out thhe closet... i mean with his bike. fuckin queers
> *


I havent heard of them :dunno:


----------



## erick323

what the fuck is autistics!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Mar 20 2008, 02:08 PM~10216217
> *what the fuck is autistics!
> *


thats what i was saying


----------



## 817Lowrider

autistic is a form of retardation.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 20 2008, 02:16 PM~10216280
> *autistic is a form of retardation.
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

that was actually me. I got bored earlier. :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

ah man  i was hoping it was someone around my area so i can bust some heads. it's been a long time since i had that kind of fun. the closest i can get to that is :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :buttkick: :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 20 2008, 04:34 PM~10216383
> *ah man  i was hoping it was someone around my area so i can bust some heads. it's been a long time since i had that kind of fun. the closest i can get to that is  :machinegun:  :twak:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :yessad:
> *


I was on my bros comp under his screen name. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

some ones throwing down on my frame!!!


----------



## show-bound

i need a another vaction already!


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 20 2008, 06:14 PM~10217747
> *some ones throwing down on my frame!!!
> *


right.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 20 2008, 09:08 PM~10218095
> *right.
> *


talking about my red frame. art gots it. he is stripping it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 20 2008, 07:10 PM~10218100
> *talking about my red frame. art gots it. he is stripping it.
> *


ghey


----------



## 817Lowrider

coolio foolio


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 20 2008, 09:02 PM~10218067
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that other shit you sent to grunge for me! i like rock...not that chit


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 20 2008, 07:02 PM~10218067
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lames


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Mar 20 2008, 09:16 PM~10218158-->
> 
> 
> 
> that other shit you sent to grunge for me! i like rock...not that chit
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I luv that shit
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Mar 20 2008, 09:22 PM~10218207
> *lames
> *


this fools a lyricist.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 19 2008, 09:34 PM~10210762
> *Finally back home after alomos 2 weeks...
> 
> leave for DFW Fri...
> 
> jaun shirt sizes yoou wanted..
> 
> ART shirt size...hat size please
> *


2xl, big


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 20 2008, 10:45 PM~10218541
> *2xl, big
> *


post pix of my frame.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 20 2008, 08:10 PM~10218100
> *talking about my red frame. art gots it. he is stripping it.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 20 2008, 10:47 PM~10218559
> *
> *


hey what all did I send ya? lmao


----------



## Lil Spanks

*BREAKING NEWS!!!!* COMING FROM THE PRES(ME) AND THE VICE PRES(CASPER)..... THE FOLLOWING PEOPLE AND NO LONGER IN THE CLUB:....CANADA CHAPTER IS NO LONGER HERE, VICTOR, ROGER, AZ CHAP IS NO MORE,OSO FROM LOPMAC, RUBEN I NEED UPDATES IF YOU DONT WANT TO BE ON THE LIST, AND FLORDIA CHAPTER NEEDS TO LET ME KNOW WHATS UP..?????? WE EVEN ASKED THE MONEY FOR THE SHIRTS AND NO ONE CAME THROUGH?? THE ONLY PEOLPE CAME THROUGH IS , JAUN, SAM IS SEND HIS AS OF NOW  , OXNARD CHAP., SOME OF LA CHAP, AND THATS IT.. AND THERE ALREADY DONE AS OF 2MARROW..AND THEY WERE ASKING FOR THE MONEY TODAY.....SO I NEED THE MONEY ASAP......AND I BEEN SAYING THE FOR A MONTH...SO WHATS UP GUYS????
THATS ALL WE HAVE TO SAY......*FROM CASPER AND ART* :|


----------



## eric ramos

im a retard
no money on my poket art


----------



## Lil Spanks

*FOR NOW ON, THIS CLUB IS ONLY TAKING DIE HARD MEBERS ONLY!!!!*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 20 2008, 10:23 PM~10218826
> *im a retard
> no money on my poket art
> *


BUT YOUR STILL A ***


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 20 2008, 10:23 PM~10218826
> *im a retard
> no money on my poket art
> *


BUT YOUR STILL A ***


----------



## eric ramos

like who?


----------



## Lil Spanks

THIS SUNDAY WERE HEADED TO THE BIKE SWAT MEAT IN LONG BEACH :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 20 2008, 08:24 PM~10218830
> *FOR NOW ON, THIS CLUB IS ONLY TAKING DIE HARD MEBERS ONLY!!!!
> *


DOES THAT MEAN UR KICKING ME OUT ? :uh: 



















:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 20 2008, 09:24 PM~10218830
> *FOR NOW ON, THIS CLUB IS ONLY TAKING DIE HARD MEBERS ONLY!!!!
> *


word?


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuckn club hoppers


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuckin art act like we a fuckin social club lettin every one and there fuckin uncle in the club.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 20 2008, 10:45 PM~10218541
> *2xl, big
> *


got cha...


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 6 2008, 04:09 PM~10105819
> *preciate it!
> 
> just in....lil BM setup....still need to upgrade it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lil something to go in this bad boy....compliments of mandoemex


----------



## 817Lowrider

nice


----------



## eric ramos

ohhhhhhhhhhh sexy


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 21 2008, 01:14 PM~10222938
> *ohhhhhhhhhhh sexy
> *


stfu bish. cacca face did you see my banner


----------



## eric ramos

na
im getin ready to go for a job interview ha


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 21 2008, 01:29 PM~10223027
> *na
> im getin ready to go for a job interview ha
> *












**** erectus


----------



## eric ramos

i love it
i need one now


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 21 2008, 01:57 PM~10223246
> *i love it
> i need one now
> *


about 68 bucks for a 6x3 foot

or 3.80 a foot for any other sixe

like 25 buucks for a smal 

3x2


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 20 2008, 10:50 PM~10219023
> *fuckin art act like we a fuckin social club lettin every one and there fuckin uncle in the club.
> *


----------



## eric ramos

any size would be good for me
my uncle works in some place were they do that but he don want to make me a free one ass hole :banghead:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 21 2008, 02:10 PM~10223327
> *any size would be good for me
> my uncle works in some place were they do that  but he don want to make me a free one ass hole :banghead:
> *


as soon as I get some money I will buy you a smal one 3x2 New Mexico


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0


----------



## eric ramos

damn im a freeloader 
na ill get me one ill send u the cash
hope i get this job u kno


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 21 2008, 02:17 PM~10223396
> *damn im a freeloader
> na ill get me one ill send u the cash
> hope i get this job u kno
> *


its like 22 and some change I got you. Im gonna have a couple made at a time. he might gimme it free.


----------



## 817Lowrider

art you piece of shit what colors you using . damn you!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

he said the good ones


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 21 2008, 02:23 PM~10223445
> *he said the good ones
> *


fuck that I dont want no wack ass teal or fusha on my shit. or even purple


----------



## eric ramos

ha idk then 
surprisce surprise?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 21 2008, 02:30 PM~10223499
> *ha idk then
> surprisce surprise?
> *


fuck secrets!!!


----------



## eric ramos

HIT HIM UP THEN OR TEXT HIM OR SOMTING?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 21 2008, 07:08 AM~10218718
> *BREAKING NEWS!!!! COMING FROM THE PRES(ME) AND THE VICE PRES(CASPER)..... THE FOLLOWING PEOPLE AND NO LONGER IN THE CLUB:....CANADA CHAPTER IS NO LONGER HERE, VICTOR, ROGER, AZ CHAP IS NO MORE,OSO FROM LOPMAC, RUBEN I NEED UPDATES IF YOU DONT WANT TO BE ON THE LIST, AND FLORDIA CHAPTER NEEDS TO LET ME KNOW WHATS UP..??????  WE EVEN ASKED THE MONEY FOR THE SHIRTS AND NO ONE CAME THROUGH?? THE ONLY PEOLPE CAME THROUGH IS , JAUN, SAM IS SEND HIS AS OF NOW  , OXNARD CHAP., SOME OF LA CHAP, AND THATS IT.. AND THERE ALREADY DONE AS OF 2MARROW..AND THEY WERE ASKING FOR THE MONEY TODAY.....SO I NEED THE MONEY ASAP......AND I BEEN SAYING THE FOR A MONTH...SO WHATS UP GUYS????
> THATS ALL WE HAVE TO SAY......FROM CASPER AND ART :|
> *


I feel your pain brotha when I was Finest Kreations we had people come and go out of the club not wanting to pay dues not wanting to pay for jersies.... it wasnt good :nosad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

post up tha fk plaque when ya get it.


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 20 2008, 08:37 PM~10218921
> *THIS SUNDAY WERE HEADED TO THE BIKE SWAT MEAT IN LONG BEACH :biggrin:
> *


ME, CASPER AND TOPO MIGHT BE HEADING THAT WAY :0


----------



## eric ramos

werd


----------



## 817Lowrider

cool cool


----------



## 817Lowrider

Just got back from a ballerific concert. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

BALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck yeah I was like yeahhhhhhhhhh rock on dude!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 22 2008, 02:45 AM~10227614
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if it was original it would be cool. but its not. so.... :|


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 22 2008, 09:16 AM~10228373
> *if it was original it would be cool. but its not. so....  :|
> *


que paso culetto....im LOS COLINAS off of McArthur...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 22 2008, 10:32 AM~10228617
> *que paso culetto....im LOS COLINAS off of McArthur...
> *


where the fuck is that at?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 22 2008, 10:34 AM~10228625
> *where the fuck is that at?
> *


183.by the irving mall beltline 1


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 22 2008, 10:36 AM~10228630
> *183.by the irving mall beltline 1
> *


damn! whats the address? Ill google it. I thought you were gonna be in Fort Worth fucker!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 22 2008, 10:38 AM~10228636
> *damn! whats the address? Ill google it. I thought you were gonna be in Fort Worth fucker!!!
> *


LET ME GET IT...
1294 HIDDEN RIDGE
IRVING TX


----------



## 817Lowrider

294 Hidden Ridge IRVING TX 75038
about 40 min...


----------



## 817Lowrider

hella far. you want to meet at chrome or what???


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 22 2008, 10:48 AM~10228670
> *294 Hidden Ridge IRVING TX 75038
> about 40 min...
> *


HELL NA...TAKE 20 MIN TO GET TO DTOWN FW


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 22 2008, 10:49 AM~10228673
> *hella far. you want to meet at chrome or what???
> *


IM NOT SURE IF WE GOING TO CHROME....MY BRO INLAW WAS TALKING BOUT BENT


----------



## 817Lowrider

From:

3221 NW 32nd St
Fort Worth, TX 76106
Change location or drag marker


[Remove this destination]
Edit

Drive:	
30.2 mi – *about 40 mins*
up to 1 hour 10 mins in traffic
30.2 mi – about 40 mins, up to 1 hour 10 mins in traffic
1.	Head southeast on NW 32nd St toward Rock Island St	
138 ft
2.	Turn left at Rock Island St	
0.2 mi
1 min
3.	Turn left at Sansom Circle	
0.3 mi
1 min
4.	Turn left at Angle Ave	
0.2 mi
1 min
5.	Turn right at N Old Decatur Rd	
0.8 mi
2 mins
6.	Take the ramp onto I-820 E	
9.6 mi
10 mins
7.	Take exit 22B to merge onto TX-121 N/TX-183 E toward D/FW Airport/Dallas
Continue to follow TX-183 E

11.7 mi
12 mins
8.	Take the exit onto TX-161 N
Partial toll road

4.0 mi
5 mins
9.	Continue on President George Bush Turnpike
Toll road

0.9 mi
1 min
10.	Take the exit toward Royal Ln/TX-114	
0.4 mi
11.	Merge onto TX-161/N TX-161	
0.1 mi
12.	Turn right at W John W Carpenter Fwy	
0.5 mi
2 mins
13.	Take the MacArthur Blvd ramp	
430 ft
14.	Keep left at the fork to continue toward N MacArthur Blvd	
0.1 mi
15.	Turn right at N MacArthur Blvd	
0.6 mi
2 mins
16.	Turn right at Meadow Creek Dr	
0.5 mi
1 min
17.	Continue on Hidden Ridge	
0.2 mi
To:

1294 Hidden Ridge
Irving, TX 75038
Change location or drag marker


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 22 2008, 10:51 AM~10228687
> *IM NOT SURE IF WE GOING TO CHROME....MY BRO INLAW WAS TALKING BOUT BENT
> *


I cant get in to bent 21 and up. but that club is wack. they play top 40 and shit. gwen stefani and shit


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 20 2008, 11:08 PM~10218718
> *BREAKING NEWS!!!! COMING FROM THE PRES(ME) AND THE VICE PRES(CASPER)..... THE FOLLOWING PEOPLE AND NO LONGER IN THE CLUB:....CANADA CHAPTER IS NO LONGER HERE, VICTOR, ROGER, AZ CHAP IS NO MORE,OSO FROM LOPMAC, RUBEN I NEED UPDATES IF YOU DONT WANT TO BE ON THE LIST, AND FLORDIA CHAPTER NEEDS TO LET ME KNOW WHATS UP..??????  WE EVEN ASKED THE MONEY FOR THE SHIRTS AND NO ONE CAME THROUGH?? THE ONLY PEOLPE CAME THROUGH IS , JAUN, SAM IS SEND HIS AS OF NOW  , OXNARD CHAP., SOME OF LA CHAP, AND THATS IT.. AND THERE ALREADY DONE AS OF 2MARROW..AND THEY WERE ASKING FOR THE MONEY TODAY.....SO I NEED THE MONEY ASAP......AND I BEEN SAYING THE FOR A MONTH...SO WHATS UP GUYS????
> THATS ALL WE HAVE TO SAY......FROM CASPER AND ART :|
> *


GET YALLS MONEY IN...ART TAKING THE WRAP FOR EVERYONE PAYING LATE....TEES ARE DONE!

IF YALL HAVE PAYPAL YOU CAN SEND IT TO ME AND I WILL NEXT DAY IT TODAY HAS TO BE BEFORE 5!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 22 2008, 10:53 AM~10228701
> *I cant get in to bent 21 and up. but that club is wack. they play top 40 and shit. gwen stefani and shit
> *


NAW I DONT WANT THAT! RUMBA... 

I WENT TO A PLACE LIKE THAT LAST NIGHT IN ADDISION.. SHERLOCKES..


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 22 2008, 10:58 AM~10228716
> *NAW I DONT WANT THAT!  RUMBA...
> 
> I WENT TO A PLACE LIKE THAT LAST NIGHT IN ADDISION.. SHERLOCKES..
> *


white people ahahahahahaha
fuck it im at chrom ***** and im post up there cus its about the only damn spot i can get into. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 22 2008, 11:00 AM~10228722
> *white people ahahahahahaha
> fuck it im at chrom ***** and im post up there cus its about the only damn spot i can get into. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: SOMETHING LIKE THAT...ONLY MEXICANS IN THAT BITCH. FIRST TIME I BEEN TO PLACE LIKE THAT.... MY CUZ IS LIL PREPPY...

I TOLD THAT FOOL I WAS OUT OF MY ELEMENT! I NEE TO BE WERE THE GANGSTAS ARE....LOL

WE GOT ABOUT 6 PEEPS WITH US GOING TONIGHT LOOKS LIKE!

MY BRO INLAW KNOWS WERES IT AT..THAT WHERE HE PREFORMS SOMETIMES


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 22 2008, 11:09 AM~10228758
> *:roflmao:  SOMETHING LIKE THAT...ONLY MEXICANS IN THAT BITCH. FIRST TIME I BEEN TO PLACE LIKE THAT.... MY CUZ IS LIL PREPPY...
> 
> I TOLD THAT FOOL I WAS OUT OF MY ELEMENT! I NEE TO BE WERE THE GANGSTAS ARE....LOL
> 
> WE GOT ABOUT 6 PEEPS WITH US GOING TONIGHT LOOKS LIKE!
> 
> MY BRO INLAW KNOWS WERES IT AT..THAT WHERE HE PREFORMS SOMETIMES
> *


soo you gonna be a chrome?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 22 2008, 11:10 AM~10228763
> *soo you gonna be a chrome?
> *


FOR SURE! BRING THE BANNER!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 22 2008, 11:11 AM~10228777
> *FOR SURE! BRING THE BANNER!
> *


OK. ILL BRING IT.


----------



## 817Lowrider

:yawn:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 20 2008, 08:08 PM~10218718
> *BREAKING NEWS!!!! COMING FROM THE PRES(ME) AND THE VICE PRES(CASPER)..... THE FOLLOWING PEOPLE AND NO LONGER IN THE CLUB:....CANADA CHAPTER IS NO LONGER HERE, VICTOR, ROGER, AZ CHAP IS NO MORE,OSO FROM LOPMAC, RUBEN I NEED UPDATES IF YOU DONT WANT TO BE ON THE LIST, AND FLORDIA CHAPTER NEEDS TO LET ME KNOW WHATS UP..??????  WE EVEN ASKED THE MONEY FOR THE SHIRTS AND NO ONE CAME THROUGH?? THE ONLY PEOLPE CAME THROUGH IS , JAUN, SAM IS SEND HIS AS OF NOW  , OXNARD CHAP., SOME OF LA CHAP, AND THATS IT.. AND THERE ALREADY DONE AS OF 2MARROW..AND THEY WERE ASKING FOR THE MONEY TODAY.....SO I NEED THE MONEY ASAP......AND I BEEN SAYING THE FOR A MONTH...SO WHATS UP GUYS????
> THATS ALL WE HAVE TO SAY......FROM CASPER AND ART :|
> *


got the money, but you don't show up. you were next door to my work last week, and again you didn't show up. how am i supposed to give you the $


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 22 2008, 12:29 PM~10229181
> *:yawn:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

the other day I witnessed showbound get bitch slapped. ouch!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMmAvrjvid0


----------



## 817Lowrider

chilly willy c walkin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gREIBeiXgak


----------



## 817Lowrider

eric being gangsta
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmgE9csoMek


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 22 2008, 03:03 PM~10229886


lets go to hooters! pm your address


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 22 2008, 03:15 PM~10229936
> *lets go to hooters!
> *


no money *****! all I gots is like 7 buck. whick hooter the one in North Richland Hills?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 22 2008, 03:16 PM~10229943
> *no money *****! all I gots is  like 7 buck. whick hooter the one in North Richland Hills?
> *


fool i got deep pockets niggy..lol

im inviting you...thats ones cool..


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 22 2008, 03:17 PM~10229947
> *fool i got deep pockets niggy..lol
> 
> im inviting you...thats ones cool..
> *


what time lets role


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 22 2008, 03:17 PM~10229952
> *what time lets role
> *


im bored as fuck right now..my chic here sleepy acting like log...pissing me off!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 22 2008, 03:20 PM~10229969
> *im bored as fuck right now..my chic here sleepy acting like log...pissing me off!
> *


you know where its at right?
Ill meat there at what 4pm?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 22 2008, 03:22 PM~10229978
> *you know where its at right?
> Ill meat there at what 4pm?
> *


4:45

the one off of grapevine


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 22 2008, 03:25 PM~10229988
> *4:45
> 
> the one off  of grapevine
> *


yeah off of grapevine hwy cool. ill bring the banner and the fenders for my red bike. cool?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 22 2008, 03:26 PM~10229992
> *yeah off of grapevine hwy cool. ill bring the banner and the fenders for my red bike. cool?
> *


coolio


----------



## 817Lowrider

untill then Ima whore up lil


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Mar 22 2008, 03:15 PM~10229936-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Mar 22 2008, 03:03 PM~10229886
> 
> 
> 
> lets go to hooters! pm your address
> [/b]
Click to expand...

stop editing your post joto


----------



## 817Lowrider

Back to whoring up layitlow


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 22 2008, 07:17 PM~10230916
> *Back to whoring up layitlow
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

assfaces


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 23 2008, 01:57 AM~10233133
> *assfaces
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## eric ramos

:banghead:


----------



## 817Lowrider

que


----------



## eric ramos

nada guey


----------



## 817Lowrider

got back from a lil kick back


----------



## eric ramos

got back from paintin 
nned 2 finish tommorws


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 23 2008, 02:13 AM~10233223
> *got back from paintin
> nned 2 finish tommorws
> *


my cousin just got out of county for that shit. be careful.


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

DAMN WOKE UP 2 LATE 2 GO 2 LONG BEACH....


----------



## 817Lowrider

Happy Easter guys be safe out there.


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 23 2008, 09:18 AM~10234425
> *my cousin just got out of county for that shit. be careful.
> *


na it was a legal we just had the truck lite up the wall n shit cops came shit was cool but havent finished it weather sucks oh yea....................





























*HAPPY EASTER MOTHER FUKERS HAVE A DOPE ASS DAY AND HAVE SOME CARNE ASADA FOR ME *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 23 2008, 03:00 PM~10235525
> *na it was a legal we just had the truck lite up the wall n shit cops came shit was cool but havent finished it weather sucks oh yea....................
> 
> HAPPY EASTER MOTHER FUKERS HAVE A DOPE ASS DAY AND HAVE SOME CARNE ASADA FOR ME
> *


----------



## show-bound

juangotti / show-bound


----------



## eric ramos

WATS UP WITH JUAN?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 23 2008, 03:19 PM~10235600
> *WATS UP WITH JUAN?
> *


gangsta


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 23 2008, 02:11 PM~10235575
> *juangotti / show-bound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey gotti why do you not smile looks like you are smelling them wings lol :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos+Mar 23 2008, 03:19 PM~10235600-->
> 
> 
> 
> WATS UP WITH JUAN?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2008, 03:21 PM~10235605
> *gangsta
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all day :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 23 2008, 03:33 PM~10235630
> *hey gotti why do you not smile looks like you are smelling them wings lol  :biggrin:
> *


I swear I did not mean for it to come out like that. ahahaha


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 23 2008, 01:11 PM~10235575
> *juangotti / show-bound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Whos this puto? 

http://onebadpup.150m.com/images9/viej200761.jpg


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2008, 03:19 PM~10236158
> *Whos this puto?
> 
> http://onebadpup.150m.com/images9/viej200761.jpg
> *


bad link


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2008, 05:19 PM~10236158
> *Whos this puto?
> 
> http://onebadpup.150m.com/images9/viej200761.jpg
> *


 Hotlinking Error


----------



## socios b.c. prez

fuck that site.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2008, 05:35 PM~10236251
> *fuck that site.
> *


balinkown3d!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

CUT OUT THE MIDDLE MAN IS MY MIDDLE NAME!!!

LMAO


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 23 2008, 03:13 PM~10235804
> *what? :biggrin:
> all day  :biggrin:
> I swear I did not mean for it to come out like that. ahahaha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 23 2008, 06:10 PM~10236408
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: j/k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: that was after we ate sexy beast.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 23 2008, 05:12 PM~10236419
> *:roflmao: that was after we ate sexy beast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yea i am one sexxxy beast :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 23 2008, 06:13 PM~10236424
> *hell yea i am one sexxxy beast  :biggrin:
> *


yes your are.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 23 2008, 06:46 PM~10236910
> *yes your are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup fernando. yall showing next week?


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkZ3vnx_dUQ&feature=related
lmao


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 23 2008, 09:15 PM~10238114
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkZ3vnx_dUQ&feature=related
> lmao
> *


is that you lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 23 2008, 02:11 PM~10235575
> *juangotti / show-bound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 23 2008, 10:31 PM~10238289
> *
> *


hows my frame


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 23 2008, 08:32 PM~10238298
> *hows my frame
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

efuck3d


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2008, 09:34 PM~10238314
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOT HIM LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider

livin the low life is on


----------



## eric ramos

hhhhhhhhhhhhhha on the cat


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 24 2008, 12:00 AM~10239067
> *hhhhhhhhhhhhhha on the cat
> *


sux


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 23 2008, 11:15 PM~10238114
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkZ3vnx_dUQ&feature=related
> lmao
> *


oh god, theres no drummer f***ing better than neil peart!


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2008, 08:34 PM~10238314
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


O hell yha think its still alive ? LMAO


----------



## 2lowsyn

THREE SIX MAFIA 









hope i make it to show off the bike , still need peddals and a chaine


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2008, 09:34 PM~10238314
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



he'll hhave 8 more lives left :0


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 24 2008, 05:03 PM~10243885
> *THREE SIX MAFIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope i make it to show off the bike , still need peddals and a chaine
> *


How are the parts i sold you :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

ther great i found a tube for the front and, finished polishing them up, also cleand the tiers up real good to,


----------



## 817Lowrider

:yawn: EMILIO IN THE HOSPITAL. OHHH SHIT!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2008, 05:11 PM~10244758
> *:yawn: EMILIO IN THE HOSPITAL. OHHH SHIT!!!
> *


sometimes I rhyme slow, sometimes I rhyme quick


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2008, 07:11 PM~10244758
> *:yawn: EMILIO IN THE HOSPITAL. OHHH SHIT!!!
> *


bus turned over after performing at Hollabalu


----------



## 817Lowrider

that fuck


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2008, 07:15 PM~10244782
> *that fuck
> *


all members went to the hospistal he was driving the bus...was in critical condition


----------



## 817Lowrider

* March's Earnings: $10.30
* Pending Earnings: $3.15
* Points: 10


lil online earnings.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 24 2008, 07:17 PM~10244794
> *all members went to the hospistal he was driving the bus...was in critical condition
> *


hey gotta register by the 12th for the Dallas show

25 bikes
http://www.losmagnificos.org/LMP/RegForm-Dallas.pdf


----------



## show-bound

I WANT TO THANK BONES "NEAL" ON BEHALF OF THE MEMBERS FOR FRONTING A LARGE PORTION OF THE MONEY FOR THE 30TH TEES!!! THANK YOU, ONE TRUE DOWN ASS MEMBER!! 

-SAM


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 24 2008, 07:21 PM~10244829
> *I WANT TO THANK BONES "NEAL" ON BEHALF OF THE MEMBERS FOR FRONTING A LARGE PORTION OF THE MONEY FOR THE 30TH TEES!!!  THANK YOU, ONE TRUE DOWN ASS MEMBER!!
> 
> -SAM
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 24 2008, 03:03 PM~10243885
> *THREE SIX MAFIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope i make it to show off the bike , still need peddals and a chaine
> *


do u have a bigger flyer??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Mar 24 2008, 07:24 PM~10244844
> *do u have a bigger flyer??
> *


Its in san antone


----------



## 2lowsyn

you can go to my photobucket for one i think itll get bigger (thats what she said) <LOL

and emilio was probly drunk agein. good music but he drives drunk , he has a lot of charges for DUI.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 24 2008, 07:51 PM~10245414
> *you can go to my photobucket for one i think itll get bigger (thats what he said) <LOL
> 
> and emilio was probly drunk agein. good music but he drives drunk , he has a lot of charges for DUI.
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 24 2008, 05:37 PM~10244130
> *ther great i found a tube for the front and, finished polishing them up, also cleand the tiers up real good to,
> *


What tube the one that goes in the tire?


----------



## 2lowsyn

yha the air tube one just didnt hold air , ill patch it latter,its cool


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 24 2008, 08:47 PM~10246037
> *yha the air tube one just didnt hold air , ill patch it latter,its cool
> *


Dahm, It was probly the guy who packed it for me. Any other problems?


----------



## 817Lowrider

huh?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2008, 09:55 PM~10246776
> *huh?
> *


CHOLO-RIFIC!


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Mar 24 2008, 06:53 PM~10246105
> *Dahm, It was probly the guy who packed it for me. Any other problems?
> *


dont swet it at least i got them parts real quick like.  
its all good in the hood bro. aall i need to get tat bike rolin is a chaine and peddals
OH and a sweet as paint job done only by this one guy named Rene, he does some sick ass shit :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 24 2008, 10:03 PM~10246862
> *dont swet it at least i got them parts real quick like.
> its all good in the hood bro. aall i need to get tat bike rolin is a chaine and peddals
> OH and a sweet as paint job done only by this one guy named Rene, he does some sick ass shit  :roflmao:
> *


GLAD TO HEAR YOUR PROJECT IS COMING ALONG!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 24 2008, 10:00 PM~10246820
> *CHOLO-RIFIC!
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2008, 09:10 PM~10246940
> *
> *


damn for real that looks like i a GIRL i went to school with we picked on her everyday lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

ahahahahaha


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 24 2008, 10:13 PM~10246973
> *damn for real that looks like i a GIRL i went to school with we picked on her everyday lol
> *


LOOK AT OTHER NIGGY IN THE BACK...LMAO..HE LOOKS LIKE AWEEEEEEEE HELL NO


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 24 2008, 09:14 PM~10246989
> *LOOK AT OTHER NIGGY IN THE BACK...LMAO..HE LOOKS LIKE AWEEEEEEEE HELL NO
> *


stop talking bad about eric like that lmfao


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 24 2008, 10:16 PM~10247018
> *stop talking bad about eric like that lmfao
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 24 2008, 10:16 PM~10247018
> *stop talking bad about eric like that lmfao
> *


FOOLS TRYING TO NUDGE HIS MOM.....

NO ONE SAID ANYTHING BOUT ANY SHOTS


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2008, 10:18 PM~10247039
> *
> *


WHAT SIZE IS THAT BELT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 24 2008, 09:19 PM~10247052
> *WHAT SIZE IS THAT BELT
> *


54 :biggrin: i am one big *****


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 24 2008, 10:20 PM~10247062
> *54  :biggrin:  i am one FAT SLOB
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 24 2008, 10:24 PM~10247091
> *:yes:
> *


ahahahahaha ass holio


----------



## 817Lowrider

El raider Aug 2005 15,842 114 1.29%
STR8_CLOWN'N Nov 2002 27,473 87 0.99%
juangotti Jul 2006 14,196 74 0.84%
Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 5,823 71 0.80%
SAC_TOWN Aug 2007 1,781 68 0.77%
MOSTHATED CC Jul 2006 6,183 59 0.67%
BodyDropped Oct 2007 533 54 0.61%
drop'em Dec 2006 4,267 52 0.59%
cripn8ez Jul 2006 4,290 50 0.57%
TonyO


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 24 2008, 09:24 PM~10247091
> *:yes:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 24 2008, 10:34 PM~10247187
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

tomorrow I will come home with a job


----------



## 817Lowrider

tomorrow I will come home with a job


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2008, 09:47 PM~10247315
> *tomorrow I will come home with a job
> *


now what kind of work?


----------



## eric ramos

eric is here bitchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh stop talkin shit about me


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 24 2008, 10:49 PM~10247339
> *now what kind of work?
> *


ANYTHING


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by eric ramos+Mar 24 2008, 09:50 PM~10247355-->
> 
> 
> 
> eric is here bitchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh stop talkin shit about me
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry homie you still my nugga :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Mar 24 2008, 09:53 PM~10247387
> *ANYTHING
> *


----------



## eric ramos

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa yo ha wats new to many whore pages to even read or im lazy


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 24 2008, 10:14 PM~10247586
> *haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa yo ha wats new to many whore pages to even read or im lazy
> *


nothing so everyone is whoring lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

yes this is true


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 24 2008, 07:21 PM~10244829
> *I WANT TO THANK BONES "NEAL" ON BEHALF OF THE MEMBERS FOR FRONTING A LARGE PORTION OF THE MONEY FOR THE 30TH TEES!!!  THANK YOU, ONE TRUE DOWN ASS MEMBER!!
> 
> -SAM
> *


ttt


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2008, 10:16 PM~10247603
> *yes this is true
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

:0


----------



## show-bound

:0


----------



## show-bound

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

huh?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2008, 11:50 PM~10247930
> *huh?
> *


 :twak:


----------



## 817Lowrider

editowned


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2008, 11:52 PM~10247951
> *editowned
> *


serverowned


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 24 2008, 11:54 PM~10247977
> *serverowned
> *


that too


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 24 2008, 10:54 PM~10247977
> *serverowned
> *


fuck the server :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

sams new truck


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 12:00 AM~10248031
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sams new truck
> *


LOL....i would roll that without the stickers


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2008, 11:00 PM~10248031
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sams new truck
> *


not feeling the colors but all in all i would roll it :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

i never understood why peeps slap some rims on thier car and start a car club...let alone car clubs that let peeps in like that!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 25 2008, 12:14 AM~10248083
> *i never understood why peeps slap some rims on thier car and start a car club...let alone car clubs that let peeps in like that!
> *


to each is own.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 24 2008, 11:14 PM~10248083
> *i never understood why peeps slap some rims on thier car and start a car club...let alone car clubs that let peeps in like that!
> *


aftern i had a lowrider with switchs then i started a club with a bike and car :biggrin: and i can not lie i loved the stickers but now plaques only and we have stickers on our daliys


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 12:25 AM~10248161
> *to each is own.
> *


post your stickers you got made for your ride :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 25 2008, 12:31 AM~10248208
> *post your stickers you got made for your ride :cheesy:
> *


lmao I dont got no stickers but I dont see any thing wrong with them. bfd!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 12:32 AM~10248217
> *lmao I dont got no stickers but I dont see any thing wrong with them. bfd!!!!!!!! :0
> *


GAY! stickers are gay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 25 2008, 12:35 AM~10248244
> *GAY!  stickers are gay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :uh:
> *


meh. I think they aight just not huge ass stickers.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 12:36 AM~10248255
> *meh. I think they aight just not huge ass stickers.
> *


they alright if your a tow truck


----------



## 817Lowrider

meh. I got 3 on the cutdogg.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 12:50 AM~10248352
> *meh. I got 3 on the cutdogg.
> *


 wheres my razor blade :nosad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 25 2008, 12:52 AM~10248360
> *wheres my razor blade :nosad:
> *


ha! na I aint got shit on it but peeling primer


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 24 2008, 11:35 PM~10248244
> *GAY!  stickers are gay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :uh:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 25 2008, 01:32 AM~10248531
> *
> *


pics


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 01:32 AM~10248534
> *pics
> *


dont send him none :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 25 2008, 01:33 AM~10248537
> *dont send him none :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
thats some buster ass hoe shit


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 12:32 AM~10248534
> *pics
> *


wait till you see la chaps bikes :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 25 2008, 01:34 AM~10248546
> *wait till you see la chaps bikes :biggrin:
> *


pics :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 25 2008, 12:40 AM~10248584
> *pics :cheesy:
> *


 :no: I WANNA SHOW PEOPLE WHAT I CAN DO


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 25 2008, 01:42 AM~10248596
> *:no: I WANNA SHOW PEOPLE WHAT I CAN DO
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 25 2008, 01:42 AM~10248596
> *:no: I WANNA SHOW PEOPLE WHAT I CAN DO
> *


pm pics of thers. when am I getting my shirts


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 12:44 AM~10248611
> *pm pics of thers. when am I getting my shirts
> *


when the rest of the money gets here cuz i dont have the amount to pull out of my poket :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 25 2008, 01:44 AM~10248616
> *when the rest of the money gets here cuz i dont have the amount to pull out of my poket :angry:
> *


  I pmd fools. some cared some didnt seem like they cared. (not serious about the club enough to pay for your shirt. SAD)


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 25 2008, 01:44 AM~10248616
> *when the rest of the money gets here cuz i dont have the amount to pull out of my poket :angry:
> *


whats the balance after the 30 i sent and bones contribution


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 01:49 AM~10248640
> *  I pmd fools. some cared some didnt seem like they cared. (not serious about the club enough to pay for your shirt. SAD)
> *


who still owes money???? damn its only 5 bucks..

then art has to pay shipping to everyone...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 12:49 AM~10248640
> *  I pmd fools. some cared some didnt seem like they cared. (not serious about the club enough to pay for your shirt. SAD)
> *


 :yessad: THATS WHY WERE MAKEING SOME CHANGES...AND BREAKING NEWS!!!....RUBEN HAS STEPED OUT OF THE CLUB :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 25 2008, 01:53 AM~10248663
> *:yessad: THATS WHY WERE MAKEING SOME CHANGES...AND BREAKING NEWS!!!....RUBEN HAS STEPED OUT OF THE CLUB :0
> *


whos that...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 25 2008, 01:54 AM~10248668
> *whos that...
> *


grim reaper


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 25 2008, 12:53 AM~10248661
> *who still owes money????  damn its only 5 bucks..
> 
> then art has to pay shipping to everyone...
> *


I HAVE TO P/U MIKE'S  
2 GUYS FROM OC THAT HAVE IT ALREADY  
THE OXNARD GUYS
LOMPAC,
NEW MEX
FLORDIA
..........
PEOPLE PAID WAS:
JAUN  
SAM IT CAME TODAY 
4 GUYS FROM LA
BASHER


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 01:57 AM~10248687
> *grim reaper
> *


e just hit me up on some tees....hmmmmm

i gave him my price...club rate.

sorry bubba 9 a piece 2x,3x,4x add a dollar per size


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 25 2008, 12:59 AM~10248697
> *e just hit me up on some tees....hmmmmm
> 
> i gave him my price...club rate.
> 
> sorry bubba 9 a piece 2x,3x,4x add a dollar per size
> *


WHAT SHIRT???? THE ONE THATS SAY'S ( I LOVE CHICKEN) :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 25 2008, 01:57 AM~10248689
> *I HAVE TO P/U MIKE'S
> 2 GUYS FROM OC THAT HAVE IT ALREADY
> THE OXNARD GUYS
> LOMPAC,
> NEW MEX
> FLORDIA
> 
> ..........
> PEOPLE PAID WAS:
> JAUN
> SAM IT CAME TODAY
> 4 GUYS FROM LA
> BASHER
> *


pay up!!! if need be hit me with a paypal pm for account address!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 24 2008, 11:53 PM~10248663
> *:yessad: THATS WHY WERE MAKEING SOME CHANGES...AND BREAKING NEWS!!!....RUBEN HAS STEPED OUT OF THE CLUB :0
> *


shocking.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 25 2008, 01:17 AM~10248778
> *shocking.
> *


----------



## show-bound

whats shocking is peeps cant even come in and gracefully bow out! 

can i put my two weeks in


----------



## show-bound

whats shocking is peeps cant even come in and gracefully bow out! 

can i put my two weeks in


----------



## show-bound

:uh:


----------



## show-bound

:ugh:


----------



## show-bound

:uh:


----------



## show-bound

:nosad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ME TWO..OR FUCK IT I WONT COME IN


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 25 2008, 02:36 AM~10248835
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ME TWO..OR FUCK IT I WONT COME IN
> *


lol

no call,no show...ur fired!

whats the other one...insabordination


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 25 2008, 01:40 AM~10248850
> *lol
> 
> no call,no show...ur fired!
> 
> whats the other one...insabordination
> *


I CALLED IN SICK..  IGHT IM OUT , GOT TO GET UP IN THE MORING...LATES


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 25 2008, 12:22 AM~10248792
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 25 2008, 02:42 AM~10248855
> *I CALLED IN SICK..  IGHT IM OUT , GOT TO GET UP IN THE MORING...LATES
> *


too much easter bunny humping that booty


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 25 2008, 02:45 AM~10248862
> *too much easter bunny humping caspers booty
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

LIVIN THE LOW LIFE
1 Bombs
2 Artista
3 Bagged(La Familia)
4 La Familia(Bagged)
5 Accessories(Laced)
6 Laced(Accessories)
7 Plush(bikes)
8 Bikes(Plush)
9 Impalas(Chola)
10 Chola(Impalas)
11 Hoppin(Tuners)
12 Tuners(Hoppin)
13 Queens(?)

:cheesy:


----------



## 2lowsyn

thats a bad ass show and the chick is so hot , i dont know whether to jack off to her or the cars ? ? ? ? ? ? 
is ther a problum with that ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 25 2008, 11:34 AM~10250293
> *thats a bad ass show and the chick is so hot , i dont know whether to jack off to her or the cars ? ? ? ? ? ?
> is ther a problum with that ?
> *


ohh nooooooo vida is bad


----------



## 2lowsyn

DAMN ! ! , she got more hotter , thats my ex and i dont like it that you guys are all up on her ass. :angry: 













LMAO nha look all you want :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 25 2008, 11:41 AM~10250322
> *DAMN ! ! , she got more hotter , thats my ex and i dont like it that you guys are all up on her ass.  :angry:
> LMAO nha look all you want :roflmao:
> *


Srt needs the $$$ for the shirts homie.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 25 2008, 01:57 AM~10248689
> *I HAVE TO P/U MIKE'S
> 2 GUYS FROM OC THAT HAVE IT ALREADY
> THE OXNARD GUYS
> LOMPAC,
> NEW MEX
> FLORDIA
> ..........
> PEOPLE PAID WAS:
> JAUN
> SAM IT CAME TODAY
> 4 GUYS FROM LA
> BASHER
> *




You cheap bastards its 5 bux


----------



## 2lowsyn

im trying , i dont even know if ill make it to the rosdail show, but i can make it to the camargo park show ,and saving for the austin show.
and i know thay cheap to get and i want one befor i got to a show. but just give me time. im not making as much cash as i use to .


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 25 2008, 11:46 AM~10250345
> *im trying , i dont even know if ill make it to the rosdail show, but i can make it to the camargo park show ,and saving for the austin show.
> and i know thay cheap to get and i want one befor i got to a show. but just give me time. im not making as much cash as i use to .
> *


IM BROKE AS FUCK i QUIT MY JOB. :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

HA HA not so easy now is it. but i want the shirts im getn 3 one for me and 2 for the my boys so we can show that low ride pride with THE ARTISTIC


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 25 2008, 11:50 AM~10250368
> *HA HA not so easy now is it. but i want the shirts im getn 3 one for me and 2 for the my boys so we can show that low ride pride with THE ARTISTIC
> *


  I got 6 coming have you seen the banner


----------



## 817Lowrider

THIS SHIT IS GETTING OLD :angry:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 09:54 AM~10250400
> *THIS SHIT IS GETTING OLD  :angry:
> *


? ? ?

yha iv seen it . if i ever get all 3 bikes rolling ima try and get one for the shows here  
AFTER I GET MY PLAQUE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 25 2008, 12:16 PM~10250594
> *? ? ?
> 
> *


the server


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 25 2008, 12:16 PM~10250594
> *? ? ?
> 
> *


the server


----------



## 2lowsyn

LOL.....


----------



## 817Lowrider

indeed


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Mar 25 2008, 11:42 AM~10250325-->
> 
> 
> 
> Srt needs the $$$ for the shirts homie.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-2lowsyn_@Mar 25 2008, 11:46 AM~10250345
> *im trying , i dont even know if ill make it to the rosdail show, but i can make it to the camargo park show ,and saving for the austin show.
> and i know thay cheap to get and i want one befor i got to a show. but just give me time. im not making as much cash as i use to .
> *


send a money to ART for the shirts please! he needs it yesterday!
you got 3 its $15!!! 45 cent stamp pm me or art for the address...

that chit adds up when you got alot of members not paying!


----------



## show-bound

ART NEEDS TEE MONEY FOR THE SHIRTS!!! ASAP FOR YOU AND OMAR!!!

CALL HIM PM WHAT EVER!!! TODAY!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

:yes:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 25 2008, 01:57 AM~10248689
> *I HAVE TO P/U MIKE'S
> 2 GUYS FROM OC THAT HAVE IT ALREADY
> THE OXNARD GUYS
> LOMPAC,
> NEW MEX
> FLORDIA
> ..........
> PEOPLE PAID WAS:
> JAUN
> SAM IT CAME TODAY
> 4 GUYS FROM LA
> BASHER
> *


pmed forida and eric knows whats up
6 tees to NM thats 30 bones...send something!
lompoc and ox thats you neck of the woods...i only know MoNCIS lompoc...

pmed fernando and monchis on myspace....


----------



## 817Lowrider

I also pmd florida. they all say Fernando is handling it.


----------



## Lil Spanks

THANKS SAM FOR HELPING OUT


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 25 2008, 02:13 PM~10251561
> *THANKS SAM FOR HELPING OUT
> *


pics of my frame. I called my chromer. wont get my shit untill the 11th of April :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

*COME ON PEOPLE....U DONT WANT TO GET SAM MAD*


----------



## 817Lowrider

I also pmd zone. I dont know whats up is there even a NY chap anymore cus he still there?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 25 2008, 01:16 PM~10251584
> *SAM CAN GET PERTTY UGLY hno: hno: hno: :around:*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 25 2008, 02:19 PM~10251612
> *stop ignoring me and answer my questions joto!!!!*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 01:20 PM~10251629
> *stop ignoring me and answer my questions joto!!!!
> *


ur bike is on ebay :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 25 2008, 02:32 PM~10251797
> *ur bike is on ebay :biggrin:
> *


shit!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

FUCK THE LAY IT LOW SERVER!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 12:37 PM~10251835
> *FUCK THE LAY IT LOW SERVER!!!!!!
> *


I think its your internet connection.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 25 2008, 02:13 PM~10251561
> *THANKS SAM FOR HELPING OUT
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 25 2008, 02:39 PM~10251850
> *
> *


POST PICS!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 25 2008, 02:38 PM~10251848
> *I think its your internet connection.
> *


I JUST FIXED THAT DAMN THING AGAIN.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 25 2008, 02:38 PM~10251848
> *I think its your internet connection.
> *


I JUST FIXED THAT DAMN THING AGAIN.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 25 2008, 02:38 PM~10251848
> *I think its your internet connection.
> *


I JUST FIXED THAT DAMN THING AGAIN.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 02:39 PM~10251855
> *POST PICS!!!
> *


of what


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 25 2008, 02:42 PM~10251873
> *of what
> *


my frame fucker


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 12:40 PM~10251865
> *I JUST FIXED THAT DAMN THING AGAIN.
> *


how did you fix it?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 25 2008, 02:51 PM~10251939
> *how did you fix it?
> *


called my provider. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 01:53 PM~10251955
> *called my provider. :biggrin:
> *


your parents??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 25 2008, 02:57 PM~10251990
> *your parents??
> *


lmao


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 02:46 PM~10251911
> *my frame fucker
> *


too busy...been at work since 11 am...stuck here till 11pm..


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 25 2008, 03:03 PM~10252041
> *too busy...been at work since 11 am...stuck here till 11pm..
> *


damn


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 25 2008, 12:57 PM~10251990
> *your parents??
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 25 2008, 03:57 PM~10251990
> *your parents??
> *


ow burn :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Mar 25 2008, 03:10 PM~10252078
> *ow burn :biggrin:
> *


he knows the truth


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 04:12 PM~10252090
> *he knows the truth
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The ZONE

aaah fuck the server :angry:


----------



## 2lowsyn

i will try and send the cash this week . i know it aint much, and your right.
ART NEED THE CASH .


----------



## tequila sunrise

hey im gonna head out to this show, it's my day off so it works out perfect. let me know if you want to go art.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=10245986


----------



## 817Lowrider

Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
juangotti Jul 2006 14,289 138 1.51%
Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 5,934 129 1.41%
STR8_CLOWN'N Nov 2002 27,507 86 0.94%
show-bound Apr 2004 5,672 66 0.72%
MR1450 May 2005 10,764 60 0.66%
POONJAB63 Nov 2003 3,923 54 0.59%
408deLUXe51 Feb 2005 2,517 49 0.54%
NATIVE MONEY Dec 2004 2,017 48 0.52%
drop'em Dec 2006 4,292 46 0.50%
KINGFISH_CUSTOMS Oct 2006 3,197 45 0.49%


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 25 2008, 04:52 PM~10252851
> *i will try and send the cash this week . i know it aint much, and your right.
> ART NEED THE CASH .
> *


SEND WHAT YOU CAN!


----------



## 2lowsyn

shit if me and my boys are to a show we need somthing to look good in im buying all 3


----------



## 817Lowrider

purple monkey dishwasher


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 2lowsyn

coke machine toster


LOL








bike a few sec ago


----------



## 2lowsyn

just to see what it looks like


----------



## abe C.




----------



## 2lowsyn

wow 3 post of the same thing :nosad:


----------



## abe C.

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 07:41 PM~10254686
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

so close


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 25 2008, 09:47 PM~10254765
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice looking bike


----------



## 2lowsyn

thank you


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 09:41 PM~10254686
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


another bone collectors original


----------



## show-bound

glad to see yall stopping by!!! :wave:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 25 2008, 08:41 PM~10254693
> *coke machine toster
> LOL
> bike a few sec ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats all parts do you need!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 08:41 PM~10254686
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gordo got some pics finally...hahhahahha 

i see alot of twistys


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by abe C.+Mar 25 2008, 08:48 PM~10254772-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2008, 08:51 PM~10254811
> *thank you
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-The ZONE_@Mar 25 2008, 08:52 PM~10254818
> *another bone collectors original
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 2lowsyn

right now just a chain and pedal i got a crank and like 4 sproket, 2 were sent and 2 are the same caus i boght them .but realy thats it, the crank i got is a twisted one but gold , and most of the bike is chrome, oh fender i was thinkn of getn nonchrome fenders.


----------



## abe C.

:wave:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 25 2008, 08:56 PM~10254875
> *right now just a chain and pedal i got a crank and like 4 sproket, 2 were sent and 2 are the same caus i boght them .but realy thats it, the crank i got is a twisted one but gold , and most of the bike is chrome, oh fender i was thinkn of getn nonchrome fenders.
> *


what kind of pedals ou need...


----------



## 2lowsyn

just something for the show.i got some realy good ideas for the paint but RED keeps popn in my head like a dark flake red or something


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 25 2008, 08:59 PM~10254918
> *just something for the show.i got some realy good ideas for the paint but RED keeps popn in my head like a dark flake red or something
> *


you just need some reg one or something.....what about handle bars!


----------



## 2lowsyn

i got 2 reg style. can i use a reguler size screw/bolt for the exstended C cup for the forks ?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 25 2008, 09:06 PM~10254988
> *i got 2 reg style. can i use a reguler size screw/bolt for the exstended C cup for the forks ?
> *


are you asking abou the crown bolt...


----------



## 2lowsyn

yha. i have a reguler size one


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 25 2008, 09:11 PM~10255041
> *yha. i have a reguler size one
> *


reg bolt will work same scale...


----------



## 2lowsyn

cool then yha that would be all i need pedals a chain and some fenders


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 25 2008, 09:14 PM~10255085
> *cool then yha that would be all i need pedals a chain and some fenders
> *


what kind of pedals some custom ones or reg krate style


----------



## 817Lowrider

hook em up fool


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 09:18 PM~10255120
> *hook em up fool
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 25 2008, 09:20 PM~10255143
> *
> *


post it up


----------



## BASH3R

what up artistics :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

SHOW-BOUND gave the hook up on some parts didnt bother to ask cuas whats comes is greatly appreciated.


----------



## 817Lowrider

chillen homie whoring up layitlow


----------



## eric ramos

u whore 2 much


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 25 2008, 09:29 PM~10255244
> *SHOW-BOUND gave the hook up on some parts didnt bother to ask cuas whats comes is greatly appreciated.
> *


:biggrin: 
from juan! :biggrin: need some work...im sure you can tackle it!


----------



## 2lowsyn

:twak: ??? NO FUCKN WAY .. yha the bike well look killer with them on it.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 25 2008, 09:29 PM~10255255
> *u whore 2 much
> *


$$$$$$$$$$ for tees puto...yall got 6 need that scilla...

take checks too! :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 25 2008, 09:31 PM~10255272
> *:twak:  ??? NO FUCKN WAY .. yha the bike well look killer with them on it.
> *


lil flaws here and there im sure you can smooth them..pits here and there....


----------



## 2lowsyn

i can fix them no problum
shit thanks man . even my boy looked and love them


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Mar 25 2008, 09:27 PM~10255230
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what up artistics :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 25 2008, 09:34 PM~10255306
> *i can fix them no problum
> shit thanks man . even my boy looked and love them
> *


send them tommarrow! thank jaun it was his idea! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 25 2008, 09:34 PM~10255306
> *i can fix them no problum
> shit thanks man . even my boy looked and love them
> *


----------



## 2lowsyn

GROUP HUG EVERY ONE :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

ahahahahahahahaha ****


----------



## show-bound

:no: no ****


----------



## 2lowsyn

:yes: COME ON


----------



## show-bound

2 Members: show-bound, eric ramos


----------



## 2lowsyn

AND 2LOWSYN


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 25 2008, 09:51 PM~10255512
> *AND 2LOWSYN
> *


----------



## 2lowsyn

UM K im out for the night fellas , thanks again for that hook up . i new juan was just trying to get in my pants when he asked if i wanted to join 
:wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 25 2008, 10:10 PM~10255726
> *UM K im out for the night fellas , thanks again for that hook up . i new juan was just trying to get in my pants when he asked if i wanted to join
> :wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 11:11 PM~10255735
> *:ugh:
> *


 the truth is revealed :wow:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Mar 25 2008, 08:12 PM~10255755
> *the truth is revealed :wow:
> *


LMAO :roflmao: 
nha i just joken


----------



## eric ramos

IS BACK AND READY FOR REVENGE IN AN ALL BLACK BULLET PROF BENZ HOW DO I GET THEM IT JUST DEPENDS HOOK HIS ASS UP WITH ALL HIS DEAD FRIENDS


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 25 2008, 10:16 PM~10255793
> *IS BACK AND READY FOR REVENGE IN AN ALL BLACK BULLET PROF BENZ HOW DO I GET THEM IT JUST DEPENDS HOOK HIS ASS UP WITH ALL HIS DEAD FRIENDS
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## bad news

eric ramos whats up man ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

DAMN were growing fast. got a new member getting down with the T.A.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 11:57 PM~10256857
> *DAMN were growing fast. got a new member getting down with the T.A.
> *


introduce...

loose a few gain a few..restore order...lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

cas show soon


----------



## 817Lowrider

TX chap will welcome the young homie Eric to the club . lil homie will fit in fine.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Feb 17 2008, 07:39 PM~9965260
> *:wave:
> *


pinche lurker...lol
:wave: :nicoderm:

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: show-bound, juangotti, mitchell26, bad news
:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 12:02 AM~10256897
> *TX chap will welcome the young homie Eric to the club . lil homie will fit in fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


welcome  introduce yourself!


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 25 2008, 10:04 PM~10256915
> *welcome   introduce yourself!
> *


*here i am familly and say hello to the newest member of thee artistics reppin the texas chapter and ill be at the 97.9 show april 27th*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 26 2008, 12:26 AM~10257045
> *here i am familly and say hello to the newest member of thee artistics reppin the texas chapter and ill be at the 97.9 show april 27th
> *


ohhh shit thought you were scared


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 10:28 PM~10257061
> *ohhh shit thought you were scared
> *


naw homie never that more like *shy*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 26 2008, 12:29 AM~10257065
> *naw homie never that more like shy
> *


a girls are shy. ahahahahahah
Ill be buy this weekend to drop off the wheel homie.


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 10:30 PM~10257068
> *a girls are shy. ahahahahahah
> Ill be buy this weekend to drop off the wheel homie.
> *


ok homie just let me know wen so i can make sure ill be home cuz im a busy man and all :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 26 2008, 12:34 AM~10257091
> *ok homie just let me know wen so i can make sure ill be home cuz im a busy man and all :biggrin:
> *


will do.


----------



## ericg

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ericg, socios b.c. prez, bad news

yall forgot how to type or wat?? :biggrin:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 10:35 PM~10257094
> *will do.
> *


thanks homie wat do u think my bike needs ?? i just got it a triple twist chain gaurd


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 26 2008, 12:38 AM~10257108
> *thanks homie wat do u think my bike needs ?? i just got it a triple twist chain gaurd
> *


not much. when I go over there will talk


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 26 2008, 12:26 AM~10257045
> *here i am familly and say hello to the newest member of thee artistics reppin the texas chapter and ill be at the 97.9 show april 27th
> *


welcome to the Fam lookng foward to seeing what you bring to the table


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 10:38 PM~10257111
> *not much. when I go over there will talk
> *


kool maybe we can have sum milk and cookies too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> *NOW THiS REGARDING THE MONEY FOR THE T-SHIRTz i AM VERy PiST OFF BECAUSE THERE iS LAGGeRz iN THE CLUB THAT HAVE NOT SENT THE MONEY THE DEAD LINE WAS MARCH 13.....AND THE GUy IS WAITING ON MI SO SEND THE MONEY TO ARTy I NEED IT BY FRIDAY
> 3/28/08 THiS MESSAGE IS ONLY FOR THE GUYS DAT HAVE NOT PAYED THEY ARE HOLDING EVERYTHING UP.... FROM MR.OSO (THEE ARTiSTiCS SO.CAL)
> *



Big OSO IS PISSED
this is a message from his daughter


----------



## show-bound

jaun post up the myspace message!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 26 2008, 12:39 AM~10257119
> *kool maybe we can have sum milk and cookies too :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


after I help you take them big ass rims off your that ride there.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 12:41 AM~10257127
> *after I help you take them big ass rims off your that ride there.
> *


i need them for my charger :biggrin:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 25 2008, 10:39 PM~10257114
> *welcome to the Fam lookng foward to seeing what you bring to the table
> *


i hear your the club painter


----------



## 817Lowrider

Show you how we do it


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 10:41 PM~10257127
> *after I help you take them big ass rims off your that ride there.
> *


which one??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 26 2008, 12:45 AM~10257149
> *which one??
> *


the one in the back of your bike. say you got a myspace homie?


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 10:45 PM~10257148
> *Show you how we do it
> 
> *


im a large step away from that


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 26 2008, 12:47 AM~10257158
> *im a large step away from that
> *


your good. you dont have to do that shit, but if you ever do. Ill help ya


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 10:46 PM~10257155
> *the one in the back of your bike. say you got a myspace homie?
> *


shit thier tiny thier dubs on a homies 68 super sport impala and yea i got 1 heres my email..... [email protected]


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 10:48 PM~10257161
> *your good. you dont have to do that shit, but if you ever do. Ill help ya
> *


thanks homie and u stole my seat fucker :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 26 2008, 12:49 AM~10257172
> *thanks homie and u stole my seat fucker :biggrin:
> *


I got a chrome seat pan now.


----------



## 817Lowrider

mother fucker :angry: server


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 10:50 PM~10257176
> *I got a chrome seat pan now.
> *


so u a baller now? :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 12:50 AM~10257176
> *I got a chrome seat pan now.
> *


ME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 25 2008, 11:00 PM~10257205
> *ME TOO :biggrin:
> *


yall all some ballers huh?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 26 2008, 12:53 AM~10257188
> *so u a baller now? :biggrin:
> *


***** I dont even have a job right now.


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 11:07 PM~10257235
> ****** I dont even have a job right now.
> *


shit wish i could get a job :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 26 2008, 01:15 AM~10257328
> *shit wish  i could get a job :cheesy:
> *


I was a bus boy at 14


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 11:17 PM~10257336
> *I was a bus boy at 14
> *


braums is full rite now :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 11:45 PM~10257148
> *Show you how we do it
> 
> *


i love that bike :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 26 2008, 01:01 AM~10257211
> *yall all some ballers huh?
> *


NOPE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 26 2008, 01:21 AM~10257360
> *NOPE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ahahahah at rumba


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 25 2008, 11:21 PM~10257360
> *NOPE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats wat they all say


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 26 2008, 01:20 AM~10257358
> *i love that bike  :biggrin:
> *


which one?


----------



## 817Lowrider

you got a myspace fool.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 12:24 AM~10257382
> *which one?
> *


eric's bike


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 26 2008, 01:33 AM~10257412
> *eric's bike
> *


if you ever get the chance to see it in person you will love it 10 times more.


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 11:32 PM~10257409
> *you got a myspace fool.
> *


who?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 26 2008, 01:34 AM~10257417
> *who?
> *


u


----------



## show-bound

SUP ANGEL


----------



## Aztecbike

sup sam


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 11:35 PM~10257421
> *u
> *


o yea i gave u my email already


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 12:34 AM~10257415
> *if you ever get the chance to see it in person you will love it 10 times more.
> *


oh i bet i will that bike is killer looking


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Mar 26 2008, 01:37 AM~10257426
> *sup sam
> *


so, able to view the sketch


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 26 2008, 01:39 AM~10257434
> *o yea i gave u my email already
> *


request sent


----------



## 817Lowrider

server owned


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 26 2008, 01:40 AM~10257435
> *oh i bet i will that bike is killer looking
> *


the color is different in person.


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 11:45 PM~10257450
> *server owned
> *


again lol :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> *NOW THiS REGARDING THE MONEY FOR THE T-SHIRTz i AM VERy PiST OFF BECAUSE THERE iS LAGGeRz iN THE CLUB THAT HAVE NOT SENT THE MONEY THE DEAD LINE WAS MARCH 13.....AND THE GUy IS WAITING ON MI SO SEND THE MONEY TO ARTy I NEED IT BY FRIDAY
> 3/28/08 THiS MESSAGE IS ONLY FOR THE GUYS DAT HAVE NOT PAYED THEY ARE HOLDING EVERYTHING UP.... FROM MR.OSO (THEE ARTiSTiCS SO.CAL)
> *



Big OSO IS PISSED
this is a message from his daughter


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 26 2008, 01:47 AM~10257456
> *again lol :cheesy:
> *


yes. did you get the request?


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 11:44 PM~10257447
> *request sent
> *


request *denied* lol jp


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 26 2008, 01:54 AM~10257478
> *request denied lol jp
> *


own3d


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 11:48 PM~10257464
> *yes. did you get the request?
> *


yea i got it


----------



## show-bound

he didnt hang out long...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 26 2008, 01:55 AM~10257482
> *yea i got it
> *











hno:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 11:55 PM~10257480
> *own3d
> *


haha myspace owned


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 26 2008, 01:57 AM~10257485
> *he didnt hang out long...
> *


never does


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 11:57 PM~10257486
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:
> *


dont worry guyz their just bb guns :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 01:57 AM~10257490
> *never does
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 26 2008, 01:59 AM~10257496
> *:scrutinize:
> *


*****!!! pull rank :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 26 2008, 01:59 AM~10257495
> *dont worry guyz their just bb guns  :cheesy:
> *


answer my request fucker


----------



## show-bound

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: show-bound, OSO 805, eric


:wave:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 12:01 AM~10257500
> *answer my request  fucker
> *


i already did


----------



## 817Lowrider

nope. ill send again


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 26 2008, 02:02 AM~10257506
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: show-bound, OSO 805, eric
> :wave:
> *


x2


----------



## show-bound

im out..peace!


----------



## 817Lowrider

x2


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 26 2008, 12:09 AM~10257536
> *im out..peace!
> *


ill be out here in a minute too i have a taks test tomorrow


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 26 2008, 12:12 AM~10257549
> *ill be out here in a minute too i have a taks test tomorrow
> *


morning fam im off to school


----------



## 817Lowrider

GOT A JIZZZOOOBBBB


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 10:33 AM~10258741
> *GOT A JIZZZOOOBBBB
> *


where....lmao...bout fucking time...

temp


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 26 2008, 10:39 AM~10258792
> *where....lmao...bout fucking time...
> 
> temp
> *


bout time my ass. a few weeks. yes temp to hire fuck it. from 4:30pm till 2:am mon-thur
at another cell phone place


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 10:41 AM~10258803
> *bout time my ass. a few weeks. yes temp to hire fuck it. from 4:30pm till 2:am mon-thur
> at another cell phone place
> *


fucked up hrs...lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 26 2008, 10:43 AM~10258818
> *fucked up hrs...lol
> *


meh. Ill take what I can get for now.


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 26 2008, 11:33 AM~10259138
> *
> *


----------



## 2lowsyn

thees are thank to juan and show-bond :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin: 








thanks 

and them are some fuckd hourers bro , but work is work .
should look in to factoeries and assembly places.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> *NOW THiS REGARDING THE MONEY FOR THE T-SHIRTz i AM VERy PiST OFF BECAUSE THERE iS LAGGeRz iN THE CLUB THAT HAVE NOT SENT THE MONEY THE DEAD LINE WAS MARCH 13.....AND THE GUy IS WAITING ON MI SO SEND THE MONEY TO ARTy I NEED IT BY FRIDAY
> 3/28/08 THiS MESSAGE IS ONLY FOR THE GUYS DAT HAVE NOT PAYED THEY ARE HOLDING EVERYTHING UP.... FROM MR.OSO (THEE ARTiSTiCS SO.CAL)
> 
> 
> 
> Big OSO IS PISSED
> this is a message from his daughter
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 26 2008, 01:49 PM~10260211
> *thees are thank to juan and show-bond  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> and them are some fuckd hourers bro , but work is work .
> should look in to factoeries and assembly places.
> *


lmao your welcome.

hours are not that bad. :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

then we need to get on it .


----------



## 817Lowrider

got a interview with another job this friday.


----------



## 2lowsyn

to do what ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 26 2008, 02:09 PM~10260359
> *to do what ?
> *


where house


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 10:02 PM~10256897
> *TX chap will welcome the young homie Eric to the club . lil homie will fit in fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE BIKE . welcome to the family , wana hug ? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 12:10 PM~10260372
> *where house
> *


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 12:10 PM~10260372
> *where house
> *


thats where the money comes in .


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 26 2008, 02:47 PM~10260669
> *thats where the money comes in .
> *


sadly


----------



## 2lowsyn

i know i have too work my ass off in the heat somtines..

but hell yha if everything works out ill be up ther in dalles with you guys


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 26 2008, 03:03 PM~10260855
> *i know i have too work my ass off in the heat somtines..
> 
> but hell yha if everything works out ill be up ther in dalles with you guys
> *


sams prolly not gonna make it but it will be
Me
Ericq
My bro and my 2 nefews
and you


----------



## 2lowsyn

this is guna be one killer ass show then :roflmao: 
PARTY IN DALLES

ok gata get kidos from school


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 26 2008, 03:06 PM~10260894
> *this is guna be one killer ass show then  :roflmao:
> PARTY IN DALLES
> 
> ok gata get kidos from school
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Just got some good news guys. guess who will be performing at our show
put your hands together for MR. Randy Watson.


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoS8j9eNMZU


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 04:58 PM~10261287
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got some good news guys. guess who will be performing at our show
> put your hands together for MR. Randy Watson.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The ZONE

i love the lord, y'understand what im sayin'
i love the lord, and if lovin' the lord is wrong, i dont wanna be right


----------



## 2lowsyn

MR. Randy Watson ya MR. Randy Watson 



that boys good.


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 26 2008, 05:09 PM~10261362
> *MR. Randy Watson ya MR. Randy Watson
> that boys good.
> *


-no no donations
-i thought it was the trash


----------



## 2lowsyn

LMAO


fuck you fuck you and fuck you 


whos next :biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE

i met dr. martin luther the king back in 1962 in memphis tennessee
i was walking down the street minding my own business feeling good right
man walk around the corner, hit me in my chest
i fall on the ground right, and look up, and its dr martin luther the king
i says dr king
he says oops i thought you was somebody else


----------



## 817Lowrider

lmao I figured yall 2 would get the reference.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 26 2008, 04:09 PM~10261362
> *MR. Randy Watson ya MR. Randy Watson
> that boys good.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 26 2008, 12:17 PM~10260422
> *NICE BIKE . welcome to the family  , wana hug ? :biggrin:
> *


sure i would love a e-hug :cheesy:

no ****


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 26 2008, 05:28 PM~10261509
> *sure i would love a e-hug :cheesy:
> *


remember fellas, no ****


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Mar 26 2008, 02:28 PM~10261512
> *remember fellas, no ****
> *


let me edit that post


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 03:04 PM~10260874
> *sams prolly not gonna make it but it will be
> Me
> Ericq
> My bro and my 2 nefews
> and you
> *


sons birthday and got a biker rally to set up TEES at...see what happens..weather and all!


----------



## ericg

im out homies im goin to my homeboyz shop real quick :cheesy: a&m customs baby :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 03:36 PM~10261579
> *
> *


so whos the new member i didnt know about??? :|


----------



## 2lowsyn

^OH O

NO STAIR WAY _ DENIDE ! !


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 26 2008, 03:34 PM~10261567
> *im out homies im goin to my homeboyz shop real quick :cheesy:  a&m customs baby :biggrin:
> *


*tell them art from cali said hi* :cheesy:* i was there last year doing work for them*


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Mar 26 2008, 12:02 AM~10256897-->
> 
> 
> 
> TX chap will welcome the young homie Eric to the club . lil homie will fit in fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2008, 12:26 AM~10257045
> *here i am familly and say hello to the newest member of thee artistics reppin the texas chapter and ill be at the 97.9 show april 27th
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 26 2008, 04:38 PM~10261597
> *so whos the new member i didnt know about??? :|
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

SHIT COCK MASTER BTICHES


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 26 2008, 03:40 PM~10261614
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 26 2008, 04:41 PM~10261619
> *
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 26 2008, 04:39 PM~10261609
> *tell them art from cali said hi :cheesy: i was there last year doing work for them
> *


florida chap
tears of clown says he needs to talk to you bout payment...

eric says what up with shipping his bike, its boxed up...he will send payment with that....

that florida and new mex.... ny zone said mo on the they way


lompoc..wrote monchis no response..
wrote ox zigs responded he will try to log in here...after be on myspace all day..


----------



## show-bound

7 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: show-bound, The ZONE, juangotti, eric ramos, CHILLY WILLY, 2lowsyn,
abe C.


----------



## 817Lowrider

I got this


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 04:49 PM~10261665
> *I got this
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 26 2008, 04:52 PM~10261681
> *:dunno:
> *


TX on lock. keeping my members in check.  Pullin rank *****


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 04:53 PM~10261689
> *TX on lock. keeping my members in check.   Pullin rank *****
> *


hold my pocket fool :rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 26 2008, 05:04 PM~10261769
> *hold my pocket fool :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## abe C.

:uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by abe C._@Mar 26 2008, 05:08 PM~10261801
> *:uh:
> *


what? :biggrin:


----------



## abe C.

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 04:09 PM~10261807
> *what? :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 26 2008, 05:16 PM~10261854
> *
> *


pics of my frame. have you seen my bars?


----------



## 2lowsyn

thoughs are bad ass. realy dign the goos neck


----------



## tequila sunrise

any of the so cal guys goin to any small shows on SUNDAYS, fuckin hate saturday shows, gotta work like alot of people. show in santa ana this friday


----------



## 2lowsyn

what i think the bike might look like .


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 26 2008, 09:27 PM~10263115
> *what i think the bike might look like .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


should be pretty cool


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 26 2008, 08:27 PM~10263115
> *what i think the bike might look like .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you are puting the big fender in the front.


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 06:29 PM~10263135
> *you are puting the big fender in the front.
> *


im thinkn it ....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 26 2008, 08:34 PM~10263177
> *im thinkn it ....
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 08:29 PM~10263135
> *you are puting the big fender in the front.
> *


not a bad idea...taht way the fame still loks clean!


----------



## 2lowsyn

well i want to make it look even , so i put more in the front and less in te rear


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 26 2008, 08:38 PM~10263227
> *well i want to make it look even , so i put more in the front and less in te rear
> *


 it will look fine...im doing the same :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I like it. didnt even think about it.


----------



## 2lowsyn

LOL kool i didnt think you guys would like it . the rear fender will start a lil after the seat and i want to paint the spokes


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 26 2008, 08:40 PM~10263246
> *LOL kool i didnt think you guys would like it . the rear fender will start a lil after the seat and i want to paint the spokes
> *


good luck with that lil skys wobble like a mutha!

tape them up real good....


----------



## 2lowsyn

i was thinkn of taking all the spokes off and painting them. but i dont know how to lace them back up .


----------



## show-bound

:thumbsdown: for peeps knowing that your in a club and still have the nerve to ask you to join!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

gangsta!!!


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 26 2008, 06:46 PM~10263294
> *:thumbsdown:  for peeps knowing that your in a club and still have the nerve to ask you to join!!
> *


? 

i dont take off the "soon to be an ARTISTIC" untill i get my plaque


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 26 2008, 08:53 PM~10263378
> *?
> 
> i dont take off the "soon to be an ARTISTIC" untill i get my plaque
> *


----------



## six trey impala

WHAT UP ARTISTICS!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 26 2008, 08:53 PM~10263378
> *?
> 
> i dont take off the "soon to be an ARTISTIC" untill i get my plaque
> *


decided for texas must be in a yr "I/we" will buy you plaque! once you show you are a full member, the plaque will be like an anniversary type deal.


----------



## 2lowsyn

wow :0 
thats cool. but i was going to buy one when its time to buy one


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 26 2008, 08:59 PM~10263454
> *wow :0
> thats cool.  but i was going to buy one when its time to buy one
> *


its flexible...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 26 2008, 08:57 PM~10263442
> *decided for texas must be in a yr "I/we" will buy you plaque! once you show you are a full member, the plaque will be like an anniversary type deal.
> *


word?


----------



## show-bound

:biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

get off see you guys soon .hugs for everyone WAHAHAHA COUGH...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 26 2008, 09:12 PM~10263606
> *get off see you guys soon .hugs for everyone WAHAHAHA COUGH...
> *


lmao


----------



## eric ramos

dam it shit


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 26 2008, 10:33 PM~10264306
> *dam it shit
> *


wut?


----------



## eric ramos

fuck politics


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 26 2008, 10:39 PM~10264344
> *fuck politics
> *


whay is that young blood


----------



## eric ramos

cus some stupid shit happend fuk politics


----------



## eric ramos

cus some stupid shit happend fuk politics


----------



## 817Lowrider

yawn


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 03:18 PM~10261863
> *pics of my frame. have you seen my bars?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 10:07 PM~10264592
> *yawn
> *


go to bed ***


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 26 2008, 11:22 PM~10264731
> *:0  :0  :0  :0    :biggrin:
> *


wish you would stick around ***!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 27 2008, 01:16 AM~10265669
> *go to bed ***
> *


post pics of my frame ***


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 26 2008, 02:38 PM~10261597
> *so whos the new member i didnt know about??? :|
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 26 2008, 03:39 PM~10261609
> *tell them art from cali said hi :cheesy: i was there last year doing work for them
> *


*at a&m customs*


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 27 2008, 09:23 AM~10267440
> *at f&g customs
> *


 :0


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 11:23 PM~10265732
> *wish you would stick around ***!!!!!
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 27 2008, 10:30 AM~10267481
> *i like to go down on my boyfriend like this :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 27 2008, 12:02 PM~10268622
> *ask me why they call me hot ass :burn:
> *


no


----------



## The ZONE

EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! :barf:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 27 2008, 01:14 PM~10268686
> *no
> *


i like 69 my gay buddys alot :cheesy: 
:uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 27 2008, 12:17 PM~10268708
> *what kind of six dollar burger do you want to be tonight?
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## show-bound

local homeboy has two bikes..he hit me up last night...he has two projects he wants to resurect from the dead!


----------



## GrimReaper

sup guys


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 27 2008, 04:49 PM~10270034
> *sup guys
> *


why no more TA?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 27 2008, 01:20 PM~10268735
> * :thumbsdown: girls ( :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship: boys)
> *


:uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn!!!! nety was down I was like. I need my fix


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 27 2008, 04:43 PM~10270426
> *damn!!!! nety was down I was like. I need my fix
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

answer you phone!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

*TEXAS CHAP PM ME*
A FEW CHANGES :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 27 2008, 06:33 PM~10270708
> *TEXAS CHAP PM ME
> A FEW CHANGES  :biggrin:
> *


you pm me... :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 27 2008, 05:43 PM~10270426
> *damn!!!! nety was down I was like. I need my fix
> *


hahhaha...
mine too


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 27 2008, 07:14 PM~10271025
> *hahhaha...
> mine too
> *


yup. I was feening and shit


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 27 2008, 03:56 PM~10269634
> *local homeboy has two bikes..he hit me up last night...he has two projects he wants to resurect from the dead!
> *


see how it pans out! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 27 2008, 08:24 PM~10271587
> *see how it pans out! :biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 27 2008, 08:24 PM~10271597
> *pm sent
> *


donde....no see chit


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 27 2008, 04:33 PM~10270708
> *TEXAS CHAP PM ME
> A FEW CHANGES  :biggrin:
> *


pmed


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, abe C.

sup abe.


----------



## abe C.

sup juangotti


----------



## 817Lowrider

still going to tampa?


----------



## abe C.

yea even though my bike isnt goin to be ready.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by abe C._@Mar 27 2008, 09:15 PM~10271932
> *yea even though my bike isnt goin to be ready.
> *


----------



## eric ramos

dude i suck
ha 
art time is tickin


----------



## TearsofaClownII

I NEED INFO ON THE SHIRTS HOMIES SOMEONE PM ME PLEASE


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Mar 27 2008, 10:31 PM~10272710
> *I NEED INFO ON THE SHIRTS HOMIES SOMEONE PM ME PLEASE
> *


----------



## TearsofaClownII

U GET IT ERIC


----------



## eric ramos

:yes: yo


----------



## 817Lowrider

soo is he good.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

vomit


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2008, 12:11 AM~10273688
> *soo is he good.
> *


somehow figured you was ****


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 28 2008, 12:24 AM~10273817
> *somehow figured you was ****
> *


we gonna put a tank on erics frame this week.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 27 2008, 11:18 PM~10273766
> *i like eating my boyfriends vomit
> *


 :barf: :barf:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 27 2008, 10:30 PM~10273864
> *we gonna put a tank on erics frame this week.
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2008, 12:30 AM~10273864
> *we gonna put a tank on erics frame this week.
> *


say what...already!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 28 2008, 12:37 AM~10273934
> *say what...already!
> *


it will only take a day


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 27 2008, 11:36 PM~10273928
> *
> *


did you go to a&m customs??


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 28 2008, 12:37 AM~10273941
> *did you go to a&m customs??
> *


so...we getting our tees this weekend! :cheesy: 

whos paying for shipping...lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 27 2008, 10:37 PM~10273941
> *did you go to a&m customs??
> *


yea i went but i didnt get to tell him since i left before i read the post but ill let him know since im gonna ask him to paint my bike :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 27 2008, 11:41 PM~10273977
> *so...we getting our tees this weekend!  :cheesy:
> 
> whos paying for shipping...lol
> *


  :tears: not enough yet.. no oxnard or lompac....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 28 2008, 12:41 AM~10273977
> *so...we getting our tees this weekend!  :cheesy:
> 
> whos paying for shipping...lol
> *


x2? que onda guey? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 28 2008, 12:43 AM~10274000
> *  :tears: not enough yet.. no oxnard or lompac....
> *


pm caspers number. :angry:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 27 2008, 10:37 PM~10273934
> *say what...already!
> *


yup hope to have my bike next to juans at the 97.9 show


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 27 2008, 11:42 PM~10273997
> *yea i went but i didnt get to tell him since i left before i read the post but ill let him know since im gonna ask him to paint my bike :cheesy:
> *


give me a call when you go over so i can work out a deal with them on painting you bike....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 27 2008, 10:36 PM~10273921
> *:barf:  :barf:
> *


you going to vegas this year?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 27 2008, 11:46 PM~10274033
> * im a gay chubby chaser
> *


:yessad:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 28 2008, 12:43 AM~10274000
> *  :tears: not enough yet.. no oxnard or lompac....
> *


did you get bone's $ today.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 27 2008, 11:48 PM~10274045
> *did you get bone's $ today.
> *


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 27 2008, 10:46 PM~10274032
> *give me a call when you go over so i can work out a deal with them on painting you bike....
> *


im sure he will hook me up since tangerine dream is parked outside my house


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 28 2008, 12:47 AM~10274041
> *:yessad: are you
> *


su with the rooms...or town house or whatever...? details


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 28 2008, 12:49 AM~10274051
> *su with the rooms...or town house or whatever...? details
> *


x2 lmk. Im down


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 27 2008, 11:49 PM~10274049
> *im sure he will hook me up since tangerine dream is parked outside my house
> *


 :0 why is that???


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2008, 12:50 AM~10274059
> *x2 lmk. Im down
> *


i want to sleep next to jaun so i can stay warm


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 27 2008, 11:52 PM~10274070
> *i want to sleep next to jaun so i can stay warm
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg+Mar 28 2008, 12:49 AM~10274049-->
> 
> 
> 
> im sure he will hook me up since tangerine dream is parked outside my house
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> clean out your pm box
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Mar 28 2008, 12:52 AM~10274070
> *i want to sleep next to jaun so i can stay warm
> *


and Ill sleep next to your girl to stay worm. :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 27 2008, 11:49 PM~10274049
> *im sure he will hook me up since tangerine dream is parked outside my house
> *


tell them to do water drops since i showed them how


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 27 2008, 10:51 PM~10274061
> *:0 why is that???
> *


im not sure if u met him but big worm is my brotheres best freind


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2008, 12:53 AM~10274076
> *clean out your pm box
> and Ill sleep next to your girl to stay worm. :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: i for got bout those....lmao


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 27 2008, 11:53 PM~10274076
> *clean out your pm box
> and Ill sleep next to your girl to stay worm. :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 wait whats a worm???


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 27 2008, 10:47 PM~10274041
> *casper gets to host the club gang bang in vegas.
> *


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 27 2008, 10:53 PM~10274076
> *clean out your pm box
> *


done :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 28 2008, 12:55 AM~10274090
> *:0 wait whats a worm???
> *


his gummy worm....

girls turn him off....hahahahahaha


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Mar 28 2008, 12:54 AM~10274086-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  i for got bout those....lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this *****.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Mar 28 2008, 12:55 AM~10274097
> *some one send me a  T.A. shirt
> *


you heard the man.


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 27 2008, 10:54 PM~10274080
> *tell them to do water drops since i showed them how
> *


haha ok ill tell him


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 27 2008, 11:54 PM~10274086
> *:biggrin:  i for got bout those....lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Mar 28 2008, 12:55 AM~10274090-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 wait whats a worm???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spell check mother fucker!!!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Mar 28 2008, 12:56 AM~10274100
> *his gummy worm....
> 
> girls turn him off....hahahahahaha
> *


****


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 27 2008, 11:55 PM~10274097
> *i like to be the star of a donkey show
> *


 :uh:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 28 2008, 12:58 AM~10274114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


have to take one like that...hard to get the camera real close...too big :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 27 2008, 11:58 PM~10274118
> *spell check muther phyucker!!!
> ****
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 27 2008, 10:59 PM~10274121
> *I am the donkey at the donkey show in zacatecas
> *


 :0


----------



## show-bound

13 guests and 5 members...crazy


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 28 2008, 01:01 AM~10274136
> *Please send me a Artistics shirt!!! Look
> Poster  Posts
> CHILLY WILLY  5037
> eric ramos  3852
> juangotti  3548
> casper805  3218
> NaturalHighII  2012
> LILHOBBZ805  1223
> OSO 805  1178
> show-bound  965
> BABOSO HYDROS  874
> LOWRIDING 805 JR  839
> socios b.c. prez  794
> *


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 27 2008, 11:03 PM~10274152
> *
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Please send me a Artistics shirt!!! Look 
Poster Posts
CHILLY WILLY 5037
eric ramos 3852
juangotti 3548
*casper805 3218*
NaturalHighII 2012
LILHOBBZ805 1223
OSO 805 1178
show-bound 965
BABOSO HYDROS 874
LOWRIDING 805 JR 839
socios b.c. prez 794



YOU ARE THE WEAKEST LINK, GOODBYE


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 28 2008, 01:00 AM~10274128
> *:dunno:
> *


did you get the package today...

if not will be there tommarrow!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 28 2008, 01:04 AM~10274163
> *Please send me a Artistics shirt!!! Look
> Poster  Posts
> CHILLY WILLY  5037
> eric ramos  3852
> juangotti  3548
> casper805  3218
> NaturalHighII  2012
> LILHOBBZ805  1223
> OSO 805  1178
> show-bound  965
> BABOSO HYDROS  874
> LOWRIDING 805 JR  839
> socios b.c. prez  794
> YOU ARE THE WEAKEST LINK, GOODBYE
> *


on the phn he checkn the page out...lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 27 2008, 11:06 PM~10274170
> *on the phn he checkn the page out...lol
> *


great


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 28 2008, 12:06 AM~10274170
> *on the phn he checkn the page out...lol
> *


hes a ***


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 28 2008, 01:07 AM~10274177
> *great
> *


x2 fuck casper. that **** erectus!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 27 2008, 11:07 PM~10274179
> *hes a ***
> *


X805


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 28 2008, 12:07 AM~10274177
> *great i love donkey.. :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2008, 01:08 AM~10274183
> *x2 fuck casper. that **** erectus!!
> *


nuaghty jungle of luv....

did i say ****....

whats fresh fish..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 27 2008, 11:08 PM~10274187
> *caspers going to be my vegas pillow
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 28 2008, 01:11 AM~10274203
> *nuaghty jungle of luv....
> 
> did i say ****....
> *


 :twak:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2008, 01:11 AM~10274206
> *:twak:
> *


nasty nate


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 28 2008, 01:12 AM~10274209
> *nasty nate
> *


"lets just say Im not getting the respect a cop killer deserves."


----------



## 817Lowrider

Just got some good news guys. guess who will be performing at our show
put your hands together for MR. Randy Watson. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoS8j9eNMZU


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2008, 01:14 AM~10274219
> *"lets just say Im not getting the respect a cop killer deserves."
> *


hahahhahahhahahahhahahhahahahahhahahha

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

im gonna have to put it in now..lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 28 2008, 01:17 AM~10274237
> *hahahhahahhahahahhahahhahahahahhahahha
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> im gonna have to put it in now..lol
> *


thats good shit right there. damn I need to go to sleep got that interview in the morning. not even tired


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Mar 26 2008, 04:05 PM~10261331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love the lord, y'understand what im sayin'
> i love the lord, and if lovin' the lord is wrong, i dont wanna be right
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2008, 01:18 AM~10274244
> *thats good shit right there. damn I need to go to sleep got that interview in the morning. not even tired
> *


got to wake up and actually do something in the morn..


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 28 2008, 12:11 AM~10274205
> *im mr randys watson's groupy
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 28 2008, 01:19 AM~10274254
> *got to wake up and actually do something in the morn..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fuck you. i have only been out of work for a few weeks. ***** act like I have been bullshitting for months


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2008, 01:20 AM~10274260
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  fuck you. i have only been out of work for a few weeks. ***** act like I have been bullshitting for months
> *


guilty ass....i was talking bout me...ha


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 28 2008, 01:21 AM~10274261
> *guilty ass....i was talking bout me...ha
> *


oh.....never mind then.


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 27 2008, 11:04 PM~10274163
> *Please send me a Artistics shirt!!! Look
> Poster  Posts
> CHILLY WILLY  5037
> eric ramos  3852
> juangotti  3548
> casper805  3218
> NaturalHighII  2012
> LILHOBBZ805  1223
> OSO 805  1178
> show-bound  965
> BABOSO HYDROS  874
> LOWRIDING 805 JR  839
> socios b.c. prez  794
> YOU ARE THE WEAKEST LINK, GOODBYE
> *


i think since i joined thee artistics ive starting becoming a post whore :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 28 2008, 01:59 AM~10274464
> *i think since i joined thee artistics ive starting becoming a post whore :biggrin:
> *


ive become a an official bike threader...lol


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2008, 04:14 PM~10274219
> *"lets just say Im not getting the respect a cop killer deserves."
> *


"ill see you back inside fish"


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Mar 28 2008, 08:06 AM~10275124
> *"ill see you back inside fish"
> *


"im somebodies bitch"


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 28 2008, 08:06 AM~10275329
> *"im somebodies bitch"
> *


  :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

lmao


----------



## show-bound

name of the 78 caddi!

VELVET SKY!

tribute murals to
Los Lonely Boys!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 28 2008, 11:20 AM~10276094
> *name of the 78 caddi!
> 
> VELVET SKY!
> 
> tribute murals to
> Los Lonely Boys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is there room for me














on there nutz? :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:nosad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

good luck for our flordia chap. for sunday


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 28 2008, 12:32 PM~10276653
> *good luck for our flordia chap. for sunday
> *


do they even have shirts?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2008, 11:36 AM~10276690
> *do they even have shirts?
> *


$$$$$$$ :angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2008, 11:49 AM~10276343
> *is there room for me
> on there nutz? :uh:
> *


fucked up..ass

no different than

purple haze,
la woman
and others :angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 28 2008, 12:31 PM~10276650
> *:nosad:
> *


 :0 :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 28 2008, 11:48 AM~10276778
> *:0  :dunno:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Mar 28 2008, 12:46 PM~10276764-->
> 
> 
> 
> $$$$$$$ :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sad.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Mar 28 2008, 12:47 PM~10276773
> *fucked up..ass
> 
> no different than
> 
> purple haze,
> la woman
> and others  :angry:
> *


hahahaha all but hurt.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2008, 12:49 PM~10276790
> *sad.
> hahahaha all but hurt.
> *


wtf ever bike builder :0 
:tongue:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 28 2008, 11:50 AM~10276802
> *wtf ever bike builder :0
> :tongue:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2008, 11:49 AM~10276790
> *hahahaha i like gettin it in the but *


 :barf:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 28 2008, 12:51 PM~10276805
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


 :rofl: bike builder,bike builder...na,nana,na,naaaaa


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 28 2008, 12:50 PM~10276802
> *wtf ever bike builder :0
> :tongue:
> *


homie erectus


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 28 2008, 12:52 PM~10276817
> *:barf:
> *


lame!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2008, 12:53 PM~10276825
> *homie erectus
> *


somebody wants my cocktail fruit


----------



## 817Lowrider

***** watchin half baked all night


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2008, 12:57 PM~10276854
> ****** watchin half baked all night
> *


passed out...woke up early ran some errands...worked a bit, cut my hair...finally almost 2 weeks.

washed my ass...getting ready to pick up lil sky and go to hooters!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 28 2008, 11:59 AM~10276870
> *passed out...woke up early ran some errands...worked a bit, cut my hair...finally almost 2 weeks.
> 
> washed my ass...getting ready to pick up lil sky and go to hooters!
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 27 2008, 11:04 PM~10274163
> *Please send me a Artistics shirt!!! Look
> Poster  Posts
> CHILLY WILLY  5037
> eric ramos  3852
> juangotti  3548
> casper805  3218
> NaturalHighII  2012
> LILHOBBZ805  1223
> OSO 805  1178
> show-bound  965
> BABOSO HYDROS  874
> LOWRIDING 805 JR  839
> socios b.c. prez  794
> YOU ARE THE WEAKEST LINK, GOODBYE
> *


:rofl: FUCK THESE NIGAS


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 28 2008, 11:55 AM~10276842
> *somebody wants my cocktail fruit
> *


and that'll be jaunito


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 28 2008, 03:39 PM~10278081
> *and that'll be jaunito
> *


**** erectus


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 28 2008, 11:07 AM~10276925
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


where do u get all those pictures for your avatar and wat do u do for a living travel across the world yesterday u were from south dakota and today your from japan :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 28 2008, 05:27 PM~10279128
> *where do u get all those pictures for your avatar and wat do u do for a living travel across the world yesterday u were from south dakota and today your from japan :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 28 2008, 07:31 PM~10279147
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what the hell man, the m.o. is going to california so look for it there :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Mar 28 2008, 06:34 PM~10279161
> *what the hell man, the m.o. is going to california so look for it there :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I closed the deal on this job. my hours will be

MON-THUR 6:00pm-4:30am 
Not to bad
occasional Fridays


----------



## socios b.c. prez

what are you going to be doing?


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2008, 09:27 PM~10279719
> *I closed the deal on this job. my hours will be
> 
> MON-THUR 6:00pm-4:30am
> Not to bad
> occasional Fridays
> *


ooh graveyard shift eh


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 28 2008, 06:27 PM~10279726
> *what are you going to be doing?
> *


strip club :dunno: :dunno: those r sum crazy hours


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 28 2008, 06:29 PM~10279742
> *strip club :dunno:  :dunno:  those r sum crazy hours
> *


or the guy that wipes the jizz of the windows in the booth?


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 28 2008, 09:30 PM~10279748
> *or the guy that wipes the jizz of the windows in the booth?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Mar 28 2008, 08:27 PM~10279726-->
> 
> 
> 
> what are you going to be doing?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Verifying cell phones. :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by The [email protected] 28 2008, 08:28 PM~10279733
> *ooh graveyard shift eh
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup. mehh its ok
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ericg_@Mar 28 2008, 08:29 PM~10279742
> *strip club :dunno:  :dunno:  those r sum crazy hours
> *


  hoes hoes hoes


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Mar 28 2008, 08:30 PM~10279748-->
> 
> 
> 
> or the guy that wipes the jizz of the windows in the booth?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NorCalLux_@Feb 6 2007, 01:13 AM~7186285
> *ass clown
> *


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 28 2008, 06:30 PM~10279748
> *or the guy that wipes the jizz of the windows in the booth?
> *


 :0


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2008, 09:31 PM~10279756
> *Verifying cell phones. :dunno:
> *


so youre the guy my dad is going to be pissed at everytime he has to call the cell phone company because of some shit


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Mar 28 2008, 08:33 PM~10279764
> *so youre the guy my dad is going to be pissed at everytime he has to call the cell phone company because of some shit
> *


I guess. shit IDK. :biggrin:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2008, 06:31 PM~10279756
> *Verifying cell phones. :dunno:
> *


are u sure u know how to do that :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

cool. sounds like easy shit.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

can you hear me now?


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 28 2008, 09:36 PM~10279791
> *can you hear me now?
> *


good. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

yeah should be easy. unless Im a complete dumb fuck. decent wages. Ill be fine.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

so is that your forks that are engraved or what?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 28 2008, 08:40 PM~10279823
> *so is that your forks that are engraved or what?
> *


yes.


----------



## The ZONE

man i remember when they got away with things like this on tv
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rQVvXmNEMc


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2008, 06:40 PM~10279827
> *yes.
> *


oh


----------



## show-bound

:nosad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 28 2008, 07:46 PM~10279876
> *oh man i have herpies
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 29 2008, 01:12 AM~10281898
> *:nosad:
> *


lmao


----------



## 817Lowrider

ok seriously. whos all going to vegas? I need to know asap?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 29 2008, 11:14 AM~10283711
> *ok seriously. whos all going to vegas? I need to know asap?
> *


Im 110% positive that I am going to be there.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 29 2008, 01:27 PM~10283782
> *Im 110% positive that I am going to be there.
> *


bout %80 for me


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 29 2008, 01:31 PM~10283801
> *bout %80 for me
> *


details ART on the rental...


----------



## ericg

im 0.00 percent im goin


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 29 2008, 01:49 PM~10283878
> *details ART on the rental...
> *


idk. do you?


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## eric ramos

skinny ass erics hand ha nm bitch


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 30 2008, 02:01 AM~10287800
> *skinny ass erics hand ha nm bitch
> *


your about a stupid fuck refering yourself in third person..

no wonder you dont have a job


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 30 2008, 02:07 AM~10287821
> *your about a stupid fuck refering yourself in third person..
> 
> no wonder you dont have a job
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 30 2008, 10:48 AM~10289014
> *i have aids :|
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 30 2008, 10:47 AM~10289328
> *I have aids in my mouth  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## show-bound

nice day over chere! fixing to que at the park!


----------



## 817Lowrider

:yawn:


----------



## eric ramos

fuk 3rd person wayssss


----------



## 817Lowrider

just got back from ericqs how. I felt like a old guy kicking it with a bunch of kids.lol


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2008, 07:49 PM~10291658
> *just got back from ericqs how. I felt like a old guy kicking it with a bunch of kids.lol
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Mar 30 2008, 07:25 PM~10291955
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2008, 06:49 PM~10291658
> *just got back from ericqs how. I felt like a old guy kicking it with a bunch of kids.lol
> *


now you know how i fell :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 30 2008, 07:54 PM~10292163
> *now you know how i fell :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ahahahahahaha foo kept calling me a 12 year old.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2008, 07:57 PM~10292189
> *ahahahahahaha foo kept calling me a 12 year old.
> *


it was your fualt they kept id-ing me... :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 30 2008, 08:06 PM~10292262
> *it was your fualt they kept id-ing me... :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2008, 08:12 PM~10292301
> *
> *


you looked hella young..they kept asking for our id's...lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 30 2008, 08:34 PM~10292466
> *you looked hella young..they kept asking for our id's...lol
> *


ahahahah and you got all but hurt. I got a job now. I owe you some wings.


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 30 2008, 06:34 PM~10292466
> *you looked hella young..they kept asking for our id's...lol
> *


he slow he didnt get it :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2008, 08:37 PM~10292484
> *ahahahah and you got all but hurt. I got a job now. I owe you some wings.
> *


you dont owe me chit!


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2008, 05:57 PM~10292189
> *ahahahahahaha foo kept calling me a 12 year old.
> *


ay u r wat u look


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg+Mar 30 2008, 08:38 PM~10292493-->
> 
> 
> 
> he slow he didnt get it  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . I felt like a lil kid kickin in the back with you and all your lil homies. while the fools my age in the front.
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Mar 30 2008, 08:39 PM~10292499
> *you dont owe me chit!
> *


***** I aint no free loader


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2008, 06:40 PM~10292509
> *. I felt like a lil kid kickin in the back with you and all your lil homies. while the fools my age in the front.
> 
> :roflmao:
> ***** I aint no free loader
> *


dont worry juan theres always next week


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2008, 08:40 PM~10292509
> *. I felt like a lil kid kickin in the back with you and all your lil homies. while the fools my age in the front.
> 
> :roflmao:
> ***** I aint no free loader
> *


i be dropping for all the homies....had a big bq yesterday and today...paid for everything, i do it 
cuase i want to!!

i aint that fool who does chit and expects chit in return!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg+Mar 30 2008, 08:42 PM~10292522-->
> 
> 
> 
> dont worry juan theres always next week
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im bringing the cutty next week.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Mar 30 2008, 08:42 PM~10292523
> *i be dropping for all the homies....had a big bq yesterday and today...paid for everything, i do it
> cuase i want to!!
> 
> i aint that fool who does chit and expects chit in return!
> *


well I dont like grown men pay for my shit. I got you weather its a case of beer or some wings.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2008, 08:47 PM~10292564
> *Im bringing the cutty next week.
> well I dont like grown men pay for my shit. I got you weather its a case of beer or some wings.
> *


i never turn down an offer for beer or wings.... :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Mar 30 2008, 08:39 PM~10292499-->
> 
> 
> 
> you dont owe me chit!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Mar 30 2008, 08:50 PM~10292593
> *i never turn down an offer for beer or wings.... :cheesy:
> *


***** you just did


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2008, 09:52 PM~10292603
> ****** you just did
> *


ooo caught him on a technicality, nice


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Mar 30 2008, 08:52 PM~10292612
> *ooo caught him on a technicality, nice
> *


quit instigating ahahahaha


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2008, 08:52 PM~10292603
> ****** you just did
> *


difference in saying in general, an coming at a fool...i got you last week its your turn type of fool..


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 30 2008, 08:56 PM~10292641
> *difference in saying in general, an coming at a fool...i got you last week its your turn type of fool..
> *


well its my turn.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2008, 09:10 PM~10292768
> *well its my turn.
> *


if you insist! i going to run that ticket up...lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 30 2008, 09:19 PM~10292858
> *if you insist! i going to run that ticket up...lol
> *


ahahahahha ass. theres a 2 drink max and a 10 piece wing. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2008, 09:20 PM~10292871
> *ahahahahha ass. theres a 2 drink max and a 10 piece wing. :biggrin:
> *


awe chit... :happysad: why you got to max me out...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 30 2008, 09:35 PM~10293011
> *awe chit... :happysad: why you got to max me out...
> *


ahahahahahhahaha


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2008, 09:38 PM~10293030
> *ahahahahahhahaha
> *


going to have to order some oysters ina half shell, the samplers, and some chit to go!

did you say two pitcher minimum :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 30 2008, 09:41 PM~10293055
> *going to have to order some oysters ina half shell, the samplers, and some chit to go!
> 
> did you say two pitcher minimum :cheesy:
> *


 oysters are fuckin nasty fool


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2008, 09:42 PM~10293060
> *oysters are fuckin nasty fool
> *


damn with some horse ratish and sauce...emm emm emm..like pan de dulce!


----------



## 817Lowrider

nasty shit bad memory from shucking them hoes.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2008, 09:45 PM~10293083
> *nasty shit bad memory from shucking them hoes.
> *


please share :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

*its true my bike sucks* :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 30 2008, 09:45 PM~10293091
> *please share :cheesy:
> *


stabbing my fucking hands when I was 14 working at a seafood restruant.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 30 2008, 09:50 PM~10293130
> *its true my bike sucks :cheesy:
> *


random....stop in atleast say something that makes sence.

i think you been sniffing to much paint...your lacking something. :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 30 2008, 09:53 PM~10293167
> *random....stop in atleast say something that makes sence.
> 
> i think you been sniffing to much paint...your lacking something. :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2008, 09:50 PM~10293131
> *stabbing my fucking hands when I was 14 working at a seafood restruant.
> *


wtf child labor


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 30 2008, 09:50 PM~10293130
> *its true my ass is here for the taking :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 30 2008, 09:54 PM~10293179
> *wtf child labor
> *


na. I told em I was 15 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

my bike aint going to cali? fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk k


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 30 2008, 09:56 PM~10293198
> *my bike aint going to cali? fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk k
> *


why you mad.... :dunno: info


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 30 2008, 09:56 PM~10293198
> *my bike aint going to cali? fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk k
> *


blame art


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## socios b.c. prez

BLAMO!!!!


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2008, 04:49 PM~10291658
> *just got back from ericqs house.
> *




































nothing that a lil bondo wont cover up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

you can definatly tell who did what side


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:wow:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2008, 10:10 PM~10294341
> *you can definatly tell who did what side
> *


hahaha :biggrin: needs hella sandin but i got it


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 30 2008, 11:11 PM~10294349
> *i saw art's willy and i was like :wow:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 30 2008, 11:17 PM~10294744
> *I just got in from casper pissing in my eye
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 31 2008, 12:23 AM~10294772
> *i like the taste of casper's cum in my mouth
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 30 2008, 11:39 PM~10294847
> *casper can cum in my ear anytime he wants.
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 31 2008, 12:48 AM~10294876
> *i'm doing a world record on how many guys can bang me from behind
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 31 2008, 11:47 AM~10297014
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 31 2008, 12:09 AM~10294331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing that a lil bondo wont cover up :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you mean allllllllllllllot :wow:

wrap the whole thang up and call it the MUMMY BIKE


----------



## The ZONE

hey art did my t shirt money come in yet?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 31 2008, 03:07 PM~10298743
> *you mean allllllllllllllot :wow:
> 
> wrap the whole thang up and call it the MUMMY BIKE
> *


Sand,sand sand. then more glass and it will be fine.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Mar 31 2008, 02:10 PM~10298771
> *hey art did my t shirt money come in yet?
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 31 2008, 09:47 AM~10297014
> *:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: two in the pink,  :thumbsup:  one in the stink
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 31 2008, 02:28 PM~10298906
> *i like to smell my own farts
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 31 2008, 01:29 PM~10298925
> *wanna see why they call me fire crotch?
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 31 2008, 02:42 PM~10299048
> *i like it when art's in me
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

*ANY PICS FROM TAMPA????????????????????? OR PICO IN LA??????*


----------



## 2lowsyn

wow show-bound that is guna need a lot of work
fiber glass ?


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 31 2008, 10:57 PM~10302474
> *wow show bound that is guna need a lot of work
> *


ive seen worse, there actually was pics of this frame on here once, some 16 inch, with galvanized steel welded on, mounds of bondo, real shit work


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 31 2008, 09:57 PM~10302474
> *wow show-bound that is guna need a lot of work
> fiber glass ?
> *


not my work :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 31 2008, 09:11 PM~10302632
> *not my work  :uh: but i do work like that
> *


 :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 31 2008, 10:21 PM~10302766
> *:0
> *


never


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 31 2008, 09:23 PM~10302803
> *never
> *


----------



## 2lowsyn

MAN CHILLY WHERE YOU GET THEM PICS FROM BRO , they chika you know or you find them ? cus SHIT ! ! ! 
OH and them TITYS R NICE ! ! :wow:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 31 2008, 09:59 PM~10303172
> *MAN CHILLY WHERE YOU GET THEM PICS FROM BRO , they chika you know or you find them ? cus SHIT ! ! !
> OH and them TITYS R NICE ! ! :wow:
> *


  ill post my new girl just for you


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 31 2008, 08:45 PM~10302344
> *ANY PICS FROM TAMPA????????????????????? OR PICO IN LA??????
> *


????????????????????????????i member someone was supose to be there????????????????????????????????????


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn+Mar 31 2008, 09:57 PM~10302474-->
> 
> 
> 
> wow show-bound that is guna need a lot of work
> fiber glass ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its ericg's and I got this.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Mar 31 2008, 10:11 PM~10302632
> *not my work  :uh:
> *


fucker its not that bad


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 31 2008, 08:45 PM~10302344
> *ANY PICS FROM TAMPA????????????????????? OR PICO IN LA??????
> *


 :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Pfffffff, Where them fools at? I bet no ones answering the phone out there?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 1 2008, 10:47 AM~10306670
> *Pfffffff,  Where them fools at? I bet no ones answering the phone out there?
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

*PEOPLE THAT OWE ME MONEY*:
*2lowsyn
OXNARD CHAP.
LOMPAC CHAP.
FLORDIA CHAP
N.M CHAP..*
MIKE ILL COME GET URS. ILL CALL U UP  
*IM GETTING FED UP* :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:angry:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 1 2008, 11:52 AM~10307682
> *PEOPLE THAT OWE ME MONEY:
> 2lowsyn
> OXNARD CHAP.
> LOMPAC CHAP.
> FLORDIA CHAP
> N.M CHAP..
> MIKE ILL COME GET URS. ILL CALL U UP
> IM GETTING FED UP :angry:
> *


 :machinegun:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 1 2008, 12:56 PM~10307710
> *:machinegun:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 1 2008, 01:52 PM~10307682
> *PEOPLE THAT OWE ME MONEY:
> 2lowsyn
> OXNARD CHAP.
> LOMPAC CHAP.
> FLORDIA CHAP
> N.M CHAP..
> MIKE ILL COME GET URS. ILL CALL U UP
> IM GETTING FED UP :angry:
> *


 :uh: thats your fault


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 1 2008, 01:30 PM~10307916
> *:uh:  thats your fault
> *


go eat a chicken :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 1 2008, 05:03 PM~10309174
> *go eat a chicken :|
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 1 2008, 10:52 AM~10307682
> *PEOPLE THAT OWE ME MONEY:
> 2lowsyn
> OXNARD CHAP.
> LOMPAC CHAP.
> FLORDIA CHAP
> N.M CHAP.</span>.
> <span style=\'color:red\'>MIKE ILL COME GET URS. ILL CALL U UP
> IM GETTING FED UP :angry:
> *


let me know, i got medical bills ive been tryin to pay, so hit me up to make sure i have it. u should have came by 2 weeks ago when i did have the money. i spent it on weed and hookers


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 31 2008, 10:52 PM~10304539
> *????????????????????????????i member someone was supose to be there????????????????????????????????????
> *


didn't want to go with no display. my shit got fucked up from moving. the base of the turntable got fucked up, and don't have the room to fit another one if i do rebuild a base. im driving a fuckin 8oz soda can ('92 honda prelude).


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 1 2008, 05:01 PM~10309716
> *didn't want to go with no display. my shit got fucked up from moving. the base of the turntable got fucked up, and don't have the room to fit another one if i do rebuild a base. im driving a fuckin 8oz soda can ('92 honda prelude).
> *


no im talking about flordia


----------



## eric ramos

i told u assface its on its way 
i need to borow it from lucy ha fagggg


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 1 2008, 03:15 PM~10309820
> *no im talking about flordia
> *


i was about 15 minutes away and turned back when i remembered that i forgot to get my graham crackers and peanut butter at home here in cali. i just kiddin, i wanted to go to pico rivera, but it would be sad for my bike to just be sittin there all alone


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 1 2008, 01:52 PM~10307682
> *PEOPLE THAT OWE ME MONEY:
> 2lowsyn
> OXNARD CHAP.
> LOMPAC CHAP.
> FLORDIA CHAP
> N.M CHAP..
> MIKE ILL COME GET URS. ILL CALL U UP
> IM GETTING FED UP :angry:
> *


 :nosad: 

tees 5 dollars
.45 cent stamp...


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 1 2008, 07:49 PM~10310570
> *HERES A PIC OF MY LITTLE GIRLS BIKE, IF YOU HEAR OF ANYTHING PLEASE LET ME KNOW, THIS BIKE WAS STOLEN FROM MY GARAGE AND THIS IS NOT ANY KIND OF APRIL FOOLS BULLSHIT....ITS GOTTA BE SOME LITTLE FUCKIN KID AROUND THE AREA SO IF YOU GUYS HEAR OR SEE ANYTHING, PLEASE CALL ME, I HAVE ATTACHED A PIC FOR REFERENCE.  THIS SHIT SUCKS MAN, AND MY LIL GIRL AND ME ARE FUCKIN PISSED.  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> THIS BIKE HAS TO BE IN THE FT WORTH DALLAS AREA.  I LIVE IN NORTH FT WORTH AND WILL BE LOOKING AS WELL AS A BUNCH OF OTHER PEOPLE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

These hours suck


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 1 2008, 09:41 PM~10312343
> *
> *


ill spred the word


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 2 2008, 05:08 AM~10314146
> *These hours suck
> *


im missing you already.... :tears:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 2 2008, 03:08 AM~10314146
> *These hours suck
> *


$$$$


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 2 2008, 11:19 AM~10316023
> *$$$$ for some head
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 2 2008, 10:25 AM~10316071
> *florida :uh:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 2 2008, 11:28 AM~10316087
> *i luv u art
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 2 2008, 10:30 AM~10316108
> *
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 2 2008, 09:31 AM~10316112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## eric ramos

WERDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## socios b.c. prez

sup


----------



## eric ramos

SKOOLIN SHIT HERE IN FRENCH SUCKS ASS


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 2 2008, 12:21 PM~10317067
> *SKOOLIN SHIT HERE IN FRENCH SUCKS ASS
> *


merci


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 2 2008, 02:21 PM~10317067
> *SKOOLIN SHIT HERE IN FRENCH SUCKS ASS
> *


enjoy highschool. you only get to got for 4 years


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 2 2008, 12:25 PM~10317112
> *enjoy highschool. you only get to got for 4 years
> *


FUCK HIGH SCHOOL!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 2 2008, 01:20 PM~10317059
> *sup, i luv jauns..(wink, wink)
> *


 :|


----------



## eric ramos

:yes:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 2 2008, 01:26 PM~10317117
> *I LUV FUCK HIGH SCHOOL!!!!!! I GRADUATE 7 TIMES AND HELD BACK 14
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck I need to go get my chrome!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 2 2008, 01:28 PM~10317144
> *fuck rauls dumb!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

pinche levas


----------



## 817Lowrider

pinche levas


----------



## 817Lowrider

pinche levas


----------



## 817Lowrider

pinche levas


----------



## 817Lowrider

pinche levas


----------



## 817Lowrider

pinche levas


----------



## 817Lowrider

pinche levas


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 2 2008, 12:28 PM~10317144
> *fuck I need art to suck on my chrome!!!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

pinche levas


----------



## 817Lowrider

pinche levas


----------



## 817Lowrider

pinche levas


----------



## 817Lowrider

pinche levas


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 2 2008, 12:35 PM~10317233
> *pinche llaves
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

**** erectus


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 2 2008, 12:30 PM~10317164
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

when am i gonna get a shirt? ive been in the club almost 2 years and still haven't got shit. i might just get my own made :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:yawn:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 2 2008, 02:42 PM~10317296
> *when am i gonna get a shirt? ive been in the club almost 2 years and still haven't got shit. i might just get my own made :uh:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 2 2008, 02:28 PM~10317144
> *fuck I need to go get my chrome!!!
> *


may 3rd rolling trough :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 2 2008, 02:42 PM~10317296
> *when am i gonna get a shirt? ive been in the club almost 2 years and still haven't got shit. i might just get my own made :uh:
> *


5 dollars and a .45 cent stamp...

we made ours when the new one where made wrong...hehhehehe


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 2 2008, 02:45 PM~10317331
> *may 3rd rolling trough :biggrin:
> *


yes sir


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 2 2008, 02:48 PM~10317347
> *yes sir
> *


yippie! 

dont forget the banner!!! 

im looking for black and gold flags...like the grand opening kind


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 2 2008, 02:50 PM~10317368
> *yippie!
> 
> dont forget the banner!!!
> 
> im looking for black and gold flags...like the grand opening kind
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

im just thinkin of getting my own shirt made rather than wait. also gonna have a onesie made for the baby. pink with purple stitching


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 2 2008, 03:01 PM~10317472
> *im just thinkin of getting my own shirt made rather than wait. also gonna have a onesie made for the baby. pink with purple stitching
> *


they are already done ??? thats what im saying..5 dollars and a 45 cent stamp!
hit art up...did you even put in your size?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 2 2008, 02:53 PM~10317393
> *
> *


the triangle kind


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 2 2008, 03:09 PM~10317559
> *the triangle kind
> *


for what???? your float


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 2 2008, 03:12 PM~10317585
> *for what???? your float
> *


well that too...lol! and the display!

http://www.promoteyourdealership.com/produ...=4&idproduct=82


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 2 2008, 03:14 PM~10317597
> *well that too...lol! and the display!
> 
> http://www.promoteyourdealership.com/produ...=4&idproduct=82
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 2 2008, 03:16 PM~10317613
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


keep the sticky hand away...lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 2 2008, 03:17 PM~10317626
> *keep the sticky hand away...lol
> *


lame


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 2 2008, 03:20 PM~10317655
> *lame
> *


any ideas


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 2 2008, 03:23 PM~10317679
> *any ideas
> *


I hit up Erick from L.A. chap. do you need another plaque?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 2 2008, 03:26 PM~10317706
> *I hit up Erick from L.A. chap. do you need another plaque?
> *


could use one...$$$?


----------



## The ZONE

man im excited about the shirts, once i get those i can get a plaque so then i can really rep hard :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Apr 2 2008, 04:01 PM~10317967-->
> 
> 
> 
> could use one...$$$?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 55-65
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-The ZONE_@Apr 2 2008, 04:01 PM~10317969
> *man im excited about the shirts, once i get those i can get a plaque so then i can really rep hard :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 2 2008, 04:02 PM~10317976
> *55-65
> :biggrin:
> *


kinda high? already polished


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 2 2008, 04:01 PM~10317969
> *man im excited about the shirts, once i get those i can get a plaque so then i can really rep hard :biggrin:
> *


thats whats up


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 2 2008, 04:07 PM~10318018
> *kinda high? already polished
> *


already chromes. from jagster


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 2 2008, 05:17 PM~10318075
> *already chromes. from jagster
> *


i forget how much bones said he'd do them for, but it was around there


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 2 2008, 04:18 PM~10318087
> *i forget how much bones said he'd do them for, but it was around there
> *


thats where the account is. thats why ima hit em up.plus la is getting some done too.


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 2 2008, 05:19 PM~10318095
> *thats where the account is. thats why ima hit em up.plus la is getting some done too.
> *


i need one for the summer man, maybe a little gold action







so's i can get my shine on


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 2 2008, 04:26 PM~10318134
> *i need one for the summer man, maybe a little gold action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so's i can get my shine on
> *


hit up Art


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 2 2008, 05:30 PM~10318149
> *hit up Art
> *


might do  :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

hit me up for what


----------



## eric ramos

let me wax ur buns


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 2 2008, 05:35 PM~10318184
> *hit me up for what
> *


plaques


----------



## Lil Spanks

SHRITS WILL BE DELIVERED OUT NEXT WEEK...


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 2 2008, 04:37 PM~10318208
> *SHRITS WILL BE DELIVERED OUT NEXT WEEK...
> *


send a pic to the phn!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 2 2008, 02:37 PM~10318208
> *SHRITS WILL BE DELIVERED OUT NEXT WEEK...
> *


----------



## eric ramos

******* the money is almost here im doing arrons for lucy like i cleand her car n shit


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 2 2008, 05:50 PM~10318820
> ******** the money is almost here im doing arrons for lucy like i cleand her car n shit
> *


wash and wax it too in a thong..might come faster!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

wat


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 2 2008, 06:57 PM~10318872
> *wash and wax it too in a thong..might come faster!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 2 2008, 04:57 PM~10318872
> *wash and wax it too in a thong..might come faster!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i wanna se lucy in a thong :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

werdizles


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 2 2008, 08:51 PM~10320685
> *werdizles
> *


you know i seen here naked :wow:


----------



## eric ramos

bitch ass wers the money 
lucy lended me the cash


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 2 2008, 07:55 PM~10320727
> *bitch ass wers the money
> lucy lended me the cash
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 2 2008, 08:55 PM~10320727
> *bitch ass wers the money
> lucy lended me the cash
> *


cuz i went down town with her :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

:dunno: why not ha 
wers the money?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 2 2008, 08:00 PM~10320790
> *cuz i went down town with her :biggrin:
> *


pics of work sir art .


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 2 2008, 09:01 PM~10320805
> *pics of work sir art .
> *


  rated R  HOWS THE STRIPING GOING


----------



## Lil Spanks

I JUST GOT DONE DOING LEAFING ON A LA CHAP. MEMBERS BIKE AND WATER DROP EFFECT ON JAUN GOTTIS BIKE...AND NOW TIME TO RELAX


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 2 2008, 08:06 PM~10320860
> *I JUST GOT DONE DOING LEAFING ON A LA CHAP. MEMBERS BIKE AND WATER DROP EFFECT ON JAUN GOTTIS BIKE...AND NOW TIME TO RELAX
> *


meh


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 2 2008, 08:05 PM~10320847
> * rated R   HOWS THE STRIPING GOING
> *


good iam trying and trying i love that shit its so addictive i got in trouble several times stripping things that should have been (stupid girlfriend)


----------



## eric ramos

post pics


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 2 2008, 05:23 PM~10318633
> *send a pic to the phn!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 2 2008, 09:09 PM~10320904
> *
> *


ILL SEND YOU A PIC OF JAUNS FRAME


----------



## Lil Spanks

JUST SENT


----------



## eric ramos

me 2 ***


----------



## Lil Spanks

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHILLY WILLY, LOWRIDING 805 JR
:0


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 2 2008, 08:11 PM~10320930
> *ILL SEND YOU A PIC OF JAUNS FRAME
> *


i want one too


----------



## Lil Spanks

SAM------POST THE PIC


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 2 2008, 10:33 PM~10321224
> *SAM------POST THE PIC
> *


i dnt knw how o get it off my phn..lol

i fucked with when i get home...im off to the bar!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 2 2008, 08:33 PM~10321224
> *SAM------POST THE PIC
> *


send it to my phone and I will post it.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 2 2008, 09:43 PM~10321351
> *i dnt knw how o get it off my phn..lol
> 
> i fucked with when i get home...im off to the bar!
> *


BAR.......... TAKE ME :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 2 2008, 09:43 PM~10321361
> *send it to my phone and I will post it.
> *


WHATS YOUR # :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 2 2008, 09:43 PM~10321361
> *send it to my phone and I will post it.
> *


??????????????????????????


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 2 2008, 10:02 PM~10321587
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TOO BIG


----------



## socios b.c. prez

get a bigger screen.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 2 2008, 10:05 PM~10321608
> *get a bigger screen.
> *


:| ARE YOU MOCKING ME :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

I SENT ANOTHER ONE


----------



## eric ramos

nice shit


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 2 2008, 10:17 PM~10321766
> *nice shit
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 2 2008, 10:30 PM~10321893
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks


----------



## socios b.c. prez

is that it?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 2 2008, 09:30 PM~10321893
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


leafing looks good man :0 poop brown nice lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## eric ramos

bitc ass art cant wait to see it done mija


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 2 2008, 10:38 PM~10321971
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 3 2008, 09:55 AM~10324859
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :|


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 2 2008, 11:30 PM~10321895
> *
> *


WHOS CAR IN THE BACK!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 3 2008, 10:56 AM~10324867
> *:|
> *


 :|


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 3 2008, 12:26 PM~10325110
> *WHOS CAR IN THE BACK!
> *


???????


----------



## Lil Spanks

mine


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 3 2008, 01:23 PM~10326615
> *mine
> *


weres your dads i want pics of the top shit was down


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 3 2008, 03:23 PM~10326615
> *mine
> *


stop lieing.


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 3 2008, 03:02 PM~10327330
> *stop lieing.
> *


juan wtf its 6:06


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 3 2008, 06:06 PM~10327750
> *juan wtf its 6:06
> *


fuck that job. I got another. today. bending pipe :biggrin:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 3 2008, 04:08 PM~10327765
> *fuck that job. I got another. today. bending pipe :biggrin:
> *


hahahahahaha u cant keep shit juan :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 3 2008, 06:26 PM~10327922
> *hahahahahaha u cant keep shit juan :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


just looking for the right job. :biggrin:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 3 2008, 04:28 PM~10327940
> *just looking for the right job. :biggrin:
> *


they fired your ass?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 3 2008, 06:32 PM~10327969
> *they fired your ass?
> *


nope. got a call from a better paying job today. so I went for it


----------



## AMB1800

damm job swiiiitcheeeeeeeeeeer :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 3 2008, 05:02 PM~10327330
> *stop lieing.
> *


x2..more pics...

are those 72s d's :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 3 2008, 06:41 PM~10328045
> *damm job swiiiitcheeeeeeeeeeer  :biggrin:
> *


that last job sucked ass. I didnt leave till 5:15 in the morning


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 3 2008, 07:18 PM~10328347
> *that last job sucked ass. I didnt leave till 5:15 in the morning
> *


fight traffic there, and no traffic home...slepp till its time to go back..
thats sucks ass! 

thats over 12hrs aint it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 3 2008, 07:20 PM~10328363
> *fight traffic there, and no traffic home...slepp till its time to go back..
> thats sucks ass!
> 
> thats over 12hrs aint it
> *


no traffic. its not far. but my bro needed it ride so I had to go get him and then drop him off. I didnt get home till 6


----------



## show-bound




----------



## show-bound




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 3 2008, 07:25 PM~10328401
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


barley?


----------



## show-bound




----------



## show-bound

been waiting on this 

indigo velvet!


----------



## show-bound




----------



## show-bound




----------



## show-bound

:uh:
wheres the dash??????????????????


----------



## show-bound

damn server!


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn hella post


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 3 2008, 07:37 PM~10328513
> *damn hella post
> *


might as well whore it up!

should be done by the time you come!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 3 2008, 07:38 PM~10328523
> *might as well whore it up!
> 
> should be done by the time you come!
> *


word???


----------



## eric ramos

wats the address for the shirts got the money order in nhand bitch es


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 3 2008, 08:47 PM~10328970
> *wats the address for the shirts got the money order in nhand bitch es
> *


art


----------



## 2lowsyn

yup mine should be getn ther soon.


----------



## eric ramos

no shit stupid but wats arties adrss


----------



## 817Lowrider

pm sent


----------



## 817Lowrider

never mibd dont got it


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 3 2008, 06:58 PM~10329075
> *never mibd dont got it
> *


got what the addy ill send it .


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 3 2008, 09:01 PM~10329108
> *got what the addy ill send it .
> *


send it to eric


----------



## 2lowsyn

yup already done it .


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 3 2008, 09:04 PM~10329145
> *yup already done it .
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 3 2008, 09:17 PM~10330557
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 3 2008, 11:18 PM~10330577
> *:0
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 3 2008, 11:56 PM~10330941
> *
> *


pics of the car!!! :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2008, 12:07 AM~10331001
> *pics of the car!!! :angry:
> *


its not his


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 3 2008, 09:56 PM~10330941
> *
> *


STFU


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 3 2008, 11:13 PM~10331048
> *its not his
> *


its in japan


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 3 2008, 11:14 PM~10331059
> *STFU
> *


FU


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 2 2008, 11:02 PM~10321587
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mas pics!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 3 2008, 11:16 PM~10331077
> *mas pics!!!
> *


NOT YET...IM ADDING ONE MORE GRPHIC THAN STRIP AND LEAF...IT'LL ALL BE DONE NEXT WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 3 2008, 10:16 PM~10331073
> *FU
> *


ck?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 3 2008, 11:19 PM~10331096
> *ck? my mom?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

call me art u fago


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 3 2008, 11:23 PM~10331133
> *call me art u fago
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 3 2008, 10:24 PM~10331143
> *
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 3 2008, 11:14 PM~10331059
> *STFU
> *


WANNA TAKE IT OUTSIDE??? :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 3 2008, 10:25 PM~10331153
> *WANNA TAKE IT OUTSIDE??? :angry:
> *


hold on, let me ask my mom.


----------



## 817Lowrider

:yawn:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 3 2008, 11:26 PM~10331157
> *hold on, let me ask my mom.
> *


IGHT ILL WAIT :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

bored as fuck


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 3 2008, 11:07 PM~10331001
> *pics of the car!!! :angry:
> *


HER'S ONE


----------



## Lil Spanks

AND HERE'S #2


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 3 2008, 10:28 PM~10331184
> *IGHT ILL WAIT :angry:
> *


she said no.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Apr 4 2008, 12:29 AM~10331190-->
> 
> 
> 
> HER'S ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 4 2008, 12:31 AM~10331201
> *AND HERE'S #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
more pics!!

Hector;s ride snippet in san dieqo super show cover LRM APR 08


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Apr 4 2008, 12:29 AM~10331190-->
> 
> 
> 
> HER'S ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 4 2008, 12:31 AM~10331201
> *AND HERE'S #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
more pics!!

Hector;s ride snippet in san dieqo super show cover LRM APR 08


----------



## 817Lowrider

art repost all the magazine photo shoots we got


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 3 2008, 11:32 PM~10331208
> *she said no.
> *


PUSSY :angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Apr 4 2008, 12:39 AM~10331270-->
> 
> 
> 
> art repost all the magazine photo shoots we got
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CHILLY [email protected] 4 2008, 12:29 AM~10331190
> *HER'S ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 4 2008, 12:31 AM~10331201
> *AND HERE'S #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
more pics!!

Hector;s ride snippet in san dieqo super show cover LRM APR 08


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 3 2008, 11:41 PM~10331285
> *:0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> more pics!!
> 
> Hector;s ride snippet in san dieqo super show cover LRM APR 08
> *


X3 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 4 2008, 12:42 AM~10331290
> *X3 :biggrin:
> *


for real.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 4 2008, 12:42 AM~10331290
> *X3 :biggrin:
> *


i need some modivation!

post em!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 3 2008, 11:29 PM~10331190
> *HER'S ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 12:39 AM~10331270
> *art repost all the magazine photo shoots we got
> *


 :uh:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 4 2008, 12:44 AM~10331314
> *
> *


art SR OR JR :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 3 2008, 11:46 PM~10331321
> *art SR OR JR  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

mas fotos puto!


----------



## 817Lowrider

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: juangotti, show-bound, *BABOSO HYDROS*
lazy ass build something. my bike might be for sale soon!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 3 2008, 11:50 PM~10331362
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: juangotti, show-bound, BABOSO HYDROS
> lazy ass build something. my bike might be for sale soon!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 3 2008, 10:41 PM~10331279
> *PUSSY :angry:
> *


meow


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 3 2008, 11:56 PM~10331456
> *meow
> *


YOUR MY BICTH :angry:


----------



## show-bound

im outs..lates homos..

got to wake up early tommarrow...funish some interior chit!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 3 2008, 11:59 PM~10331476
> *im outs..lates homos..
> 
> got to wake up early tommarrow...funish some interior chit!
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 3 2008, 10:57 PM~10331461
> *YOUR MY BICTH :angry:
> *


I need some rims.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 4 2008, 12:05 AM~10331513
> *I need some rims.
> *


WHAT SIZE


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 3 2008, 11:08 PM~10331531
> *WHAT SIZE
> *


guess


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0  WHAT 52 OR CUSTOM?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

let me think about it.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 4 2008, 12:14 AM~10331574
> *let me think about it.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 3 2008, 11:15 PM~10331581
> *:uh:
> *


you aint going to do shit anyways...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 4 2008, 12:17 AM~10331594
> *you aint going to do shit anyways...
> *


BRING IT BUDDY :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 3 2008, 11:18 PM~10331599
> *BRING IT BUDDY :angry:
> *


just bring me some prices.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 4 2008, 12:19 AM~10331602
> *just bring me some prices.
> *


YEA PRICES ON CAN OF WHOOP ASS ON YOU


----------



## savvyKid

NICE


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by savvyKid_@Apr 4 2008, 01:40 AM~10332017
> *NICE
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider

purple monkey dishwasher


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 11:36 AM~10334283
> *purple monkey dishwasher
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## eric ramos

money on the way bitch ass motherfuker


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 01:36 PM~10334283
> *purple monkey dishwasher
> *


my friend bought one of those a few years back


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 10:36 AM~10334283
> *purple monkey dishwasher
> *


hey :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 4 2008, 03:47 PM~10335857
> *hey  :uh:
> *


what?


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 04:50 PM~10335879
> *what?
> *


YEAH! OKAY!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 4 2008, 03:51 PM~10335889
> *YEAH! OKAY!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 04:52 PM~10335900
> *:biggrin:
> *


sometimes... i like to sit on my hand until it gets real numb... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 4 2008, 03:54 PM~10335919
> *sometimes... i like to sit on my hand until it gets real numb... :biggrin:
> *


the stranger. ahahahaha


----------



## OSO 805

was up lokos!!!!!


----------



## 2lowsyn

what up coco...
im chilln do some small thing havent touched the bike but when i get back im do alot to it real quick and will be posting a some what finished bike SOON .


----------



## 817Lowrider

cool cool


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Apr 4 2008, 04:18 PM~10336120
> *was up lokos!!!!!
> *


Posts: 1,863
Joined: Feb 2006
From: LOMPOC, CALIFAS
Car Club: SOUTH LAND STYLE C.C
:roflmao: 

go club hopper!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2008, 04:44 PM~10336260
> *Posts: 1,863
> Joined: Feb 2006
> From: LOMPOC, CALIFAS
> Car Club: SOUTH LAND STYLE C.C
> :roflmao:
> 
> go club hopper!
> *


x2


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2008, 05:44 PM~10336260
> *Posts: 1,863
> Joined: Feb 2006
> From: LOMPOC, CALIFAS
> Car Club: SOUTH LAND STYLE C.C
> :roflmao:
> 
> go club hopper!
> *


i was gonna say that didnt that guy used to be familiar


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 4 2008, 04:46 PM~10336270
> *i was gonna say that didnt that guy used to be familiar
> *


people jump in and out


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 05:47 PM~10336285
> *people jump in and out
> *


seems like it nowadays


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2008, 03:44 PM~10336260
> *Posts: 1,863
> Joined: Feb 2006
> From: LOMPOC, CALIFAS
> Car Club: SOUTH LAND STYLE C.C
> :roflmao:
> 
> go club hopper!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

picking up the shirts tonite guys... :cheesy:


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 4 2008, 06:49 PM~10336756
> *picking up the shirts tonite guys... :cheesy:
> *


yay :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 4 2008, 05:49 PM~10336756
> *picking up the shirts tonite guys... :cheesy:
> *


PICS!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 04:49 PM~10336763
> *WHO WANTS TO SEE NAKED PICS OF MEEEE!!!!!!
> *


 :barf:


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 4 2008, 06:51 PM~10336771
> *:barf:
> *


always turns into something gay doesnt it


----------



## Lil Spanks

ALSO WACTH OUT FOR JAUNS NEW RED DANGEROUS BIKE FROM TX  
GRAPHIC,STRIP AND LEAF DONE BY ME


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 4 2008, 04:53 PM~10336782
> *i love something gay
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 4 2008, 05:53 PM~10336784
> *ALSO WACTH OUT FOR JAUNS NEW RED DANGEROUS BIKE FROM TX
> GRAPHIC,STRIP AND LEAF DONE BY ME
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

going to have to send the fenders out there too... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2008, 05:54 PM~10336799
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> going to have to send the fenders out there too... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2008, 04:54 PM~10336799
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> going to have to send the fenders out there too... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 I THOUGHT THOSE WHERE FOR DEEP BROWNY?


----------



## Lil Spanks

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: CHILLY WILLY, show-bound, The ZONE, LocoSoCal
:0 :0 :0


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 4 2008, 06:54 PM~10336792
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :machinegun:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 4 2008, 04:57 PM~10336826
> *UR THE KING ART
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 4 2008, 05:56 PM~10336811
> *:0  I THOUGHT THOSE WHERE FOR DEEP BROWNY?
> *


we got some for red too


----------



## The ZONE

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you clown


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2008, 04:59 PM~10336842
> *we got some for red too
> *


SEND THEM :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 4 2008, 04:59 PM~10336844
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: you clown
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 4 2008, 06:00 PM~10336845
> *SEND THEM :cheesy:
> *


you want to paint them too!!! :cheesy: 
might as well....reg one...nothin big


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2008, 05:01 PM~10336854
> *you want to paint them too!!! :cheesy:
> might as well....reg one...nothin big
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 4 2008, 06:01 PM~10336868
> *:dunno:
> *


thre rugular fenders need some bondo here and there. kandy red and flake. I have the flake just no kandy.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 05:03 PM~10336879
> *thre rugular fenders need some bondo here and there. kandy red and flake. I have the flake just no kandy.
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 06:03 PM~10336879
> *thre rugular fenders need some bondo here and there. kandy red and flake. I have the flake just no kandy.
> *


i got you new ones!!!

use the busted ones to fiber up!

let me know i will send them tommarrow usps


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2008, 06:04 PM~10336898
> *i got you new ones!!!
> 
> use the busted ones to fiber up!
> 
> let me know i will send them tommarrow usps
> *


why cus there fuckd.lmao


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 06:06 PM~10336912
> *why cus there fuckd.lmao
> *


too mcuh work for them just paint...i got pair brand new ones!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

GIVE ME THE BAD ONES :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 4 2008, 06:04 PM~10336888
> *
> *


can you doo candy and flake yes or no


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 4 2008, 06:07 PM~10336922
> *GIVE ME THE BAD ONES :biggrin:
> *


useing the busted ones for DB since i got to do em up


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2008, 06:07 PM~10336921
> *too mcuh work for them just paint...i got pair brand new ones!!!
> *


not much work. just a lil sanding and bondo fool. I did most of the work


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 06:09 PM~10336938
> *not much work. just a lil sanding and bondo fool. I did most of the work
> *


tahts too much already.....

going to art tomarrow...send him some base and flake!

stripe them up too! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

done deal................ :cheesy: and immmmm out


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2008, 05:17 PM~10336971
> *tahts too much already.....
> 
> going to art tomarrow...send him some base and flake!
> 
> stripe them up too! :biggrin:
> *


throw in a shirt and a big hat  :biggrin: lone staarrr styleeeee :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 4 2008, 06:17 PM~10336975
> *done deal................ :cheesy:  and immmmm out
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 4 2008, 06:18 PM~10336989
> *throw in a shirt and a big hat   :biggrin: lone staarrr styleeeee :biggrin:
> *


i got your shirt....wainting on somemore hats..i got one red left...
tee is balck..waiting for a black hat!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2008, 05:19 PM~10336996
> *i got your shirt....wainting on somemore hats..i got one red left...
> tee is balck..waiting for a black hat!
> *


yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuckin paypal with there bullshit random deposits. :angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 06:41 PM~10337124
> *fuckin paypal with there bullshit random deposits. :angry:
> *


takes a couple of days...jsut to verify...if not everyone would be scammed


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2008, 07:35 PM~10337446
> *takes a couple of days...jsut to verify...if not everyone would be scammed
> *


:angry: 
*

IM SO FUCKING BORED!!!!
I HATE BEING BROKE!!!!!!!!*


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 05:36 PM~10337450
> *:angry:
> 
> 
> IM SO FUCKING BORED!!!!
> I HATE BEING BROKE!!!!!!!!
> *


shit sucks huh.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 07:36 PM~10337450
> *:angry:
> 
> 
> IM SO FUCKING BORED!!!!
> I HATE BEING BROKE!!!!!!!!
> *


i'll be happier after i pay my lawyer off, my fines, surcharges... i could already had chrome undies for what i forked over!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 4 2008, 07:39 PM~10337462
> *shit sucks huh.
> *


yes it does. I need to go get my chrome. I need to go get my forks. I need to pay for my rims. shit!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

what happened with the rims from out here? Did you ever get those?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 4 2008, 07:40 PM~10337475
> *what happened with the rims from out here? Did you ever get those?
> *


thats fool plays to much never got em. Im not even sure they were his


----------



## show-bound

I GOT A BIG BOTTLE OF SOTHERN CONFORT FOR THAT CHIT!!!!

NEED TO MAKE IT TO THE CIG STORE TO PICK ME UP A "COHIBA"


RELAX AND LET THE CHECKS CLEAR :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2008, 07:41 PM~10337481
> *I GOT A BIG BOTTLE OF SOTHERN CONFORT FOR THAT CHIT!!!!
> 
> NEED TO MAKE IT TO THE CIG STORE TO PICK ME UP A "COHIBA"
> RELAX AND LET THE CHECKS CLEAR :biggrin:
> *


I NEED $$$


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 05:41 PM~10337480
> *thats fool plays to much never got em. Im not even sure they were his
> *


did you get your $$$ back?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 4 2008, 07:42 PM~10337491
> *did you get your $$$ back?
> *


I never paid him


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 07:42 PM~10337486
> *I NEED $$$
> *


ITS A JACK MOVE FOOEL..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 05:43 PM~10337501
> *I never paid him
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2008, 07:44 PM~10337507
> *ITS A JACK MOVE FOOEL..
> *


waiting for the check!!!
:angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 07:45 PM~10337524
> *waiting for the check!!!
> :angry:
> *


2 WEEKS..HAHHAHAHHAH


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2008, 07:46 PM~10337529
> *2 WEEKS..HAHHAHAHHAH
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 4 2008, 07:44 PM~10337514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :|


----------



## show-bound

IMA EAT!.....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2008, 07:50 PM~10337554
> *IMA EAT SOME DICK!.....
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 07:51 PM~10337560
> *:ugh:
> *


 :nono: :rofl: :rofl: 

ASS WIPE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2008, 07:52 PM~10337566
> *:nono:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> ASS WIPE
> *


you said it not me.


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck. Im out this club.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck. Im out this club.


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck. Im out this club.


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck. Im out this club.


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck. Im out this club.


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck. Im out this club.


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck. Im out this club.


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck. Im out this club.


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck. Im out this club.


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck. Im out this club.


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck. Im out this club.


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck. Im out this club.


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck. Im out this club.


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck. Im out this club.


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck. Im out this club.


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck. Im out this club.


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck. Im out this club.


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck. Im out this club.


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck. Im out this club.


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck. Im out this club.


----------



## 817Lowrider

LAME!!!!!!


----------



## bad news

welfare ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

janet jackson sucks.


----------



## 817Lowrider

patrick swazey?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 4 2008, 04:20 PM~10336999
> *stand by your man
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 08:01 PM~10337625
> *fuck. Im out this club.
> *


dummmmmmmmmmbbbb asssssssssssssss

might find you self kicked out..ha


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2008, 08:25 PM~10337752
> *dummmmmmmmmmbbbb asssssssssssssss
> 
> might find you self kicked out..ha
> *


by you mr president.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 08:26 PM~10337764
> *by you mr president.
> *


sir..no sir..thats VP TX SIR!


----------



## 817Lowrider

wUz gO!n oN fOOlz LOLZZZZ


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 11:59 PM~10339326
> *wUz gO!n oN fOOlz LOLZZZZ
> *


sippin on a beer!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 5 2008, 12:00 AM~10339338
> *sippin on a beer!
> *


lol no $$$ for that right now


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 5 2008, 12:13 AM~10339450
> *lol no $$$ for that right now
> *


i know i got a bottle round here somewhere....fixen to run out!


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2008, 02:44 PM~10336260
> *Posts: 1,863
> Joined: Feb 2006
> From: LOMPOC, CALIFAS
> Car Club: SOUTH LAND STYLE C.C
> :roflmao:
> 
> go club hopper!
> *


YEA MOVED ON TO NEW AND BETTER THINGS :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Apr 5 2008, 12:53 AM~10339758
> *YEA MOVED ON TO NEW AND BETTER THINGS :biggrin:
> *


I bet. congrats on you hop. I mean move  :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

give em a jump rope...lol

we just bustin your balls..lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

ahahahahahaha fuckin with you oso


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 10:54 PM~10339768
> *I bet. congrats on you hop. I mean move   :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE :scrutinize: AT LEAST IN THIS CLUB IM GETTING HELP AND SUPPORT :| :yes:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Apr 5 2008, 01:01 AM~10339828
> *THANKS HOMIE  :scrutinize: AT LEAST IN THIS CLUB IM GETTING HELP AND SUPPORT   :|  :yes:
> *


you know we just an internet club.....  

we *solo* out here dont talk to me or juan bout support....we belive in creating a legacy!

you have homies to post with you.... excuses are no different the reasons...

it is what it is...good luck with your ventures.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Apr 5 2008, 01:01 AM~10339828
> *THANKS HOMIE  :scrutinize: AT LEAST IN THIS CLUB IM GETTING HELP AND SUPPORT  :|  :yes:
> *


I was just fucking with you homie. true we are limited in numbers but we make up for that with our loyalty and devotion to this club. However I can only speak for my chap. Good luck with your new club and I hope you relationship with them is a long lasting one.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 5 2008, 01:08 AM~10339884
> *I was just fucking with you homie. true we are limited in numbers but we make up for that with our loyalty and devotion to this club. However I can only speak for my chap. Good luck with your new club and I hope you relationship with them is a long lasting one.
> *


----------



## show-bound

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: show-bound, juangotti, Aztecbike, OSO 805


:wave: :wave:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 11:08 PM~10339884
> *I was just fucking with you homie. true we are limited in numbers but we make up for that with our loyalty and devotion to this club. However I can only speak for my chap. Good luck with your new club and I hope you relationship with them is a long lasting one.
> *


IM THINKING IT WILL LAST FOR A WILE  ITS BEEN MY HOMIES CLUB FOR A WILE  IV BEEN AROUND THE CLUB EVER SINCE I WAS IN 7TH GRADE  SO IM REAL COOL WITH ALL THE MEMBERS.........AND FOR A COUPLE OF HOMIES TO COME TOGETHER AND HELP ME WORK ON MY RIDE EVERY WEEKEND SHOWS ME THERE THE PEOPLE I WANA ROLL WITH


----------



## 817Lowrider

Sup Angel


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Apr 5 2008, 01:14 AM~10339933-->
> 
> 
> 
> 5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: show-bound, juangotti, Aztecbike, OSO 805
> :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Apr 5 2008, 01:16 AM~10339952
> *Sup Angel
> *


thats like the third x come in no say whats up...


----------



## show-bound




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Apr 4 2008, 11:01 PM~10339828
> *THANKS HOMIE  :scrutinize: AT LEAST IN THIS CLUB IM GETTING HELP AND SUPPORT  :|  :yes:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 5 2008, 02:16 AM~10340324
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


why is it funny


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 5 2008, 12:25 AM~10340359
> *why is it funny
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 5 2008, 02:27 AM~10340366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 5 2008, 12:30 AM~10340373
> *looks good
> *


Im thinking the pineapple is going to combine rather well with the teriyaki flavored meat.


----------



## 817Lowrider

meh


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 5 2008, 02:27 AM~10340366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that chit looks good!

whip up some brownies and ice cream!

munchies!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 5 2008, 02:05 AM~10340467
> *FUCK SOLO RIDERS!!!!!*


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 5 2008, 12:31 PM~10342052
> *:0
> *


:thumbsdown:


----------



## DirtyBird2

check out www.shortyfatz.com :biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE

so i hear the t shirts will be on their way out soon? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 5 2008, 03:42 PM~10342475
> *so i hear the t shirts will be on their way out soon? :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 5 2008, 03:42 PM~10342475
> *so i hear the t shirts will be on their way out soon? :biggrin:
> *


shipping out monday!!1


ART SEND ME A PIC OF THE TEES!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 5 2008, 04:37 PM~10342925
> *shipping out monday!!1
> ART SEND ME A PIC OF THE TEES!!!!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 29 2008, 07:04 PM~10060507
> *Sup !! welp I'm of to Phoenix  :biggrin: wish me luck !! I got the new parts put on the bike , it looks cool  :cheesy: , oh , by the way , this will be the first show that I will be representing "Thee Artistics"   , I will be back on Monday , I will post some pic's later next week , See Ya's  :cheesy:
> *


Bump for taco


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

What it do guys.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 6 2008, 02:25 AM~10345768
> *What it do guys.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

dont worry bros. you will never catch me bullshitting you guys in any way just want to express this real quick. fuck our numbers. the loyal ones are right here. and if you feel its not gonna work out. theres the door. Im tired of all these in and out mofos who think this is a game. dont tell me one thing on the low and lie your ass off to the world. If your down your down. if your not move on. aint tryin have the b.s. This is not a game. its a life style and life is full of choices and if you feel you made the wrong choice. hit me up and we can handle any problems. *THEE ARTISTICS 4 LIFE
*


NO GAMES
NO B.S.
NO HOPPING. 
THIS IS ME BEING ME


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 6 2008, 01:37 AM~10345813
> *dont worry bros. you will never catch me bullshitting you guys in any way just want to express this real quick. fuck our numbers. the loyal ones are right here. and if you feel its not gonna work out. theres the door. Im tired of all these in and out mofos who think this is a game. dont tell me one thing on the low and lie your ass off to the world. If your down your down. if your not move on. aint tryin have the b.s. This is not a game. its a life style and life is full of choices and if you feel you made the wrong choice. hit me up and we can handle any problems.  THEE ARTISTICS 4 LIFE
> 
> NO GAMES
> NO B.S.
> NO HOPPING.
> THIS IS ME BEING ME
> *



We just got your application in to join R.O. :0 :0 ....... :biggrin: :biggrin: JUST KIDDING


----------



## noe_from_texas

just whoring


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Apr 6 2008, 04:49 AM~10346160
> *We just got your application in to join R.O.  :0  :0 ....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  JUST KIDDING
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

drunk talk. :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 6 2008, 03:24 PM~10348297
> *drunk talk.  :|
> *


yes it was lol. I was pissed


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 6 2008, 12:37 AM~10345813
> *dont worry bros. you will never catch me bullshitting you guys in any way just want to express this real quick. fuck our numbers. the loyal ones are right here. and if you feel its not gonna work out. theres the door. Im tired of all these in and out mofos who think this is a game. dont tell me one thing on the low and lie your ass off to the world. If your down your down. if your not move on. aint tryin have the b.s. This is not a game. its a life style and life is full of choices and if you feel you made the wrong choice. hit me up and we can handle any problems.  THEE ARTISTICS 4 LIFE
> 
> NO GAMES
> NO B.S.
> NO HOPPING.
> THIS IS ME BEING ME
> *


man i respect ur 12year old ass


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 6 2008, 09:54 PM~10350582
> *man i respect ur 12year old ass
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

im hella bored
oh yea no cali bike :tears: sucks i ges


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 6 2008, 10:57 PM~10351175
> *im hella bored
> oh yea no cali bike :tears: sucks i ges
> *


it happens


----------



## eric ramos

na its caspers fualt


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 6 2008, 11:02 PM~10351222
> *na its caspers fualt
> *


heard casper didnt even pay for his shirt.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 6 2008, 07:54 PM~10350582
> *man i respect ur 12year old ass
> *


X2


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 6 2008, 11:23 PM~10351440
> *X2
> *


Im 20 not 12


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 6 2008, 09:24 PM~10351451
> *Im 02 not 12
> *


oh


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 6 2008, 11:25 PM~10351457
> *oh
> *


yeah soo.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

yup


----------



## 817Lowrider

ummm yahhh.....


----------



## bad news

being fat doenst count as being old it just means you fat


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 6 2008, 09:38 PM~10351610
> *being fat doenst count as being old it just means you fat
> *


neta?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 6 2008, 09:43 PM~10351670
> *neta?
> *


peda.


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 6 2008, 12:37 AM~10345813
> *dont worry bros. you will never catch me bullshitting you guys in any way just want to express this real quick. fuck our numbers. the loyal ones are right here. and if you feel its not gonna work out. theres the door. Im tired of all these in and out mofos who think this is a game. dont tell me one thing on the low and lie your ass off to the world. If your down your down. if your not move on. aint tryin have the b.s. This is not a game. its a life style and life is full of choices and if you feel you made the wrong choice. hit me up and we can handle any problems.  THEE ARTISTICS 4 LIFE
> 
> NO GAMES
> NO B.S.
> NO HOPPING.
> THIS IS ME BEING ME
> *


good thing u mentioned this juan cuz i was having 2nd thoughts of joining a club this young


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 7 2008, 12:12 AM~10351919
> *good thing u mentioned this juan cuz i was having 2nd thoughts of joining a club this young
> *


lmao stfu



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 6 2008, 10:16 PM~10351945
> *lmao stfu
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


club starting to be gang ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

speak now or forever hold your pizza.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 7 2008, 12:17 AM~10351956
> *club starting to be gang ?
> *


mehethugs


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 6 2008, 10:16 PM~10351945
> *lmao stfu
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


*hahahah i thought u were gonna get pissed or somethin * :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 6 2008, 10:08 PM~10351290
> *heard casper didnt even pay for his shirt.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 7 2008, 12:38 AM~10352163
> *:angry:
> *


pics of the shirts???


----------



## socios b.c. prez

x2


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 7 2008, 12:00 AM~10352345
> *i'm a ***
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 7 2008, 10:01 AM~10353732
> *:0
> *


pics???


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 7 2008, 08:01 AM~10353732
> *make me barf
> *


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 6 2008, 09:08 PM~10351290
> *heard casper didnt even pay for his shirt.
> *


yep thats wat fuked everythign up 
fuck that puto he was supost to pay up for like 1/2 of the shirts and art had to pay full n shit fuck casper fat fuckin bitch **** lover puto


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 7 2008, 09:13 AM~10354310
> *yep thats wat fuked everythign up
> fuck that puto he was supost to pay up for like 1/2 of the shirts and art had to pay full n shit fuck casper fat fuckin bitch **** lover puto
> *


Time to kick that bitch out. :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2

need custom work to your bike check out www.shortyfatz.com


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 7 2008, 11:13 AM~10354310
> *yep thats wat fuked everythign up
> fuck that puto he was supost to pay up for like 1/2 of the shirts and art had to pay full n shit fuck casper fat fuckin bitch **** lover puto
> *


in vegas. :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## eric ramos

fuk that pussy i called hias ss up yeaterd ya mad n shti but fuken basterds like dont woryr mija ill give him the money in san benadino 
but art had to pay like 200 out of his pocket even i sendt my share late but i send it casper didnt even pay his share fuken basterd


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## eric ramos

fuk that pussy i called hias ss up yeaterd ya mad n shti but fuken basterds like dont woryr mija ill give him the money in san benadino 
but art had to pay like 200 out of his pocket even i sendt my share late but i send it casper didnt even pay his share fuken basterd


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 7 2008, 03:15 PM~10355772
> *:|
> *


so.. shirts are on their way this week :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

mehhhhhhhhhh
art 
man 
u disapinoted me
im tryin to get 100 but its imposible no one has money and my sister is spending it on for her kid


----------



## 817Lowrider

need to get your ass a job your like 17 now joto


----------



## 817Lowrider

Every place I aplied for a job all called me back. crazy. I got a interview with a office job tomorrow morning. hno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

REGISTERED LOWRIDER CLUBS:

2 DEEP
Bronx, NY

4 U 2 N V
Marion, OH

509 KREATIONZ
Yakima, WA

7th DAY CREATIONS
Houston, TX

A HOMIES DREAM
Devine, TX

ACES OF CLUBS
Louisville, KY

ADDICTION
St. Michaels, AZ

ADICTIVE
Las Vegas, NV

AFFILI - HATED
Colorado Springs, CO

AGAINST ALL ODDS
Springfield, IL

ALLEGIANCE
San Antonio, TX

ALLIANCE
El Paso, TX

ALTERED IMAGES
Bettendorf, IA

ALWAYZ CLOWN'N
San Francisco, CA

AMBASSADORS OF SOUL
Richmond, CA

AMOR LATINO
Rock Falls, IL

ANOTHER LEVEL
Russell County, KY

Antique Style
Azusa, CA

ARTE
Santa Ana, CA

ARTE OF DESTRUCTION
Corona, CA

AUTHENTIC
Tucson, AZ

AZTEC DREAMS
Avenal, CA

AZTEC IMAGE
Houston, TX

AZTEC LOWS
Dalton, GA

AZTECA
Chicago, IL

AZTECAS
San Fernando, CA

AZTEK RIDERZ
Palmetto, FL

BAJITO
Tucson, AZ

BARELY LEGAL
Dublin, GA

BASIC TIMES
Hobbs, NM

BEST OF CLASS
Bakersfield, CA

BIG PEOPLE
Las Vegas, NV

Big Tymerz
La Puente, CA

BLOCKSTYLE
Tulsa, OK

BLOODLINE
Miami, FL

BLVD KING'S
San Francisco, CA

BLVD. KNIGHTS
Coachella, CA

BORDERLINE
Defiance, OH

BOSTON LOWRIDERS
Boston, MA

BOTTOMED OUT
Louisville, KY

BOUNDED
Dalton, GA

BOW DOWN
Roseville, MN

BOW DOWN CREATIONS
Bloomfield, IN

BROTHERZ UNITED
Stanfield, AZ

BROWN PRIDE RIDERS
Ft. Stockton, TX

BROWN SIDE
Joliet, IL

BROWN SIDE
Victoria, TX

BROWN SOUL
Miami, FL

BUENA GENTE
San Antonio, TX

CALI CLASSICS
Santa Maria, CA

CALI STYLES
Riverside, CA

CALIENTE
Dallas, TX

CALIES FINEST BKS
Bakersfield, CA

CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
Sacramento, CA

CALLES
San Clemente, CA

CARNALISMO
Hermiston, OR

CASUAL DREAMS
Albuquerque, NM

CENTRAL VALLEY
Williams, CA

CHICANO LIFESTYLE
Tucson, AZ

CHICANO STYLE
New Braunfels, TX

CHICANOS
Providence, RI

CHOZEN LIFESTYLE
Santa Maria, CA

CHOZEN ONEZ
Frederick, MD

CITY KNIGHTS
Louisville, KY

CITY STYLE
Corpus Christi, TX

CLASSIC
El Paso, TX

CLASSIC BOMBS
Pomona, CA

CLASSIC LIFESTYLES
Oceanside, CA

CLASSICS
Santa Ana, CA

Coastline Classics So.Cal.
Culver City, CA

Committee Boyz
Dallas, TX

CRAVIN CONCRETE
Lancaster, OH

CRAZY VISIONS
Linden, NJ

CREATING DREAMS
Kinston, NC

CRUCEROS
Santa Barbara, CA

CRUCIAL CONCEPTS
Aurora, IL

CRUEL INTENTIONS
Pompano Beach, FL

CRUISERS
Oxnard, CA

CRUIZIN' IN STYLE
Waukegan, IL

Cruzadores
Riga, Baltic States

CRYSTAL IMAGE
Havelock, NC

CUSTOM DREAMS
Okeechobee, FL

CUSTOM FANTISIES
San Jose, CA

DE LA RAZA
Houston, TX

DEL VALLE
San Juan, TX

DENVER ROE
Tulsa, OK

DESIRABLE DREAMS
Austin, TX

DESIRABLE ILLUSIONS
Rocky Mount, NC

DESIRABLE IMAGES
Ft. Worth, TX

DESTINY
Chicago, IL

DEVOTED
Orland, CA

DIGNITY
Midland, TX

DISTINCTION OV COLORZ
Seattle, WA

DISTINCTIVE STYLE
Laredo, TX

DIVINE STYLE
Charleston, WV

DOGGY STYLES
Puyallup, WA

DOWN LOW
Albuquerque, NM

DOWN SOUTH CREATIIONS
Giddings, TX

DOWN SOUTH RIDERZ
Meridian, MS

DOWN SOUTH ROLLERS
New Orleans, LA

DRASTIC AUTO CLUB
Hempstead, NY

DRASTIC ILLUSIONZ
Victoria, TX

DRASTIC MEASURES
Atwater, CA

DREAMS
Port Orchard, WA

Dubz In Motion
Daly City, CA

EAST COAST CREATIONS
Harrisonburg, VA

EastRiddaz Familia
France

EASTSIDE
Fresno, CA

ECCENTRIC INNOVATIONS
Mt. Washington, KY

EL UNICO CAR CREATIONS
Immokalee, FL

ELEGANCE
Miami, FL

ELEGANCIA
Okeechobee, FL

ELITE KUSTOMS
Kingsville, TX

ELUSIVE
Pico Rivera, CA

EMERALD CITY KINGS
Seattle, WA

EMPIRE
Atlanta, GA

ENCHANTED DREAMZ
Miami, FL

ENCHANTMENTS FINEST
Albuquerque, NM

ENDLESS CRUISERS
Hondo, TX

ENDLESS SHOWTIME
San Jose, CA

ENIGMA
Silverdale, WA

ENTRE FAMILIA
McAllen, TX

ENVY-US
Miami, FL

ESSENCE
Phoenix, AZ

ESTILO CHICANO
Redwood City, CA

Estil-Low
Mesa, AZ

ETERNAL LIFE
Salt Lake City, UT

ETERNAL ROLLERZ
Tewksbury, MA

ETERNITY
Denver, CO

EURO FANTASIES
Greer, SC

EVOLUTION
Louisville, KY

EXCELLENCE CAR CLUB
Sylmar, CA

EXOTICS

Florence, AL

EXPLICIT
Danville, VA

EXQUIZIT
Dixon, IL

EXPRESSIONS
Detroit, MI

EXTAZY
Tucson, AZ

FACIN' REALITY
Brooklyn, NY

Family Ties
SeaTac, WA

FANATICS
E. Providence, RI

FANTASYZED KREATIONZ
Uvalde, TX

FINER LIMITZ
Silver City, NM

FINEST KREATIONS
Garden Grove, CA

FIRME TIEMPO
Kileen, TX

FIRST IMPRESSIONS
Lynn, MA

FORBIDDEN FANTASY
Naugatuck, CT

FORBIDDEN KONCEPTS
Oklahoma City, OK

FORBIDDEN LOWS
Sacramento, CA

FOREVER ILLUSIONS
Denver, CO

FREESTYLE DYNASTY
Lakeland, FL

FRISCO'S FINEST
San Bruno, CA

From Tha Bottom
Hialeah, FL

FULLXTC
Seattle, WA

FUNKY BUSINESS
Chicago, IL

G RIDE FAMILY
Cincinnati, OH

GAME-TIGHT
Tulsa, OK

GANGSTA & MUSCLE
N. Miami Beach, FL

GESTO AZTECA
Las Vegas, NV

GM CREW
Vauxhall, NJ

GM Ryderz
Santa Ana, CA

GOD'S CREATIONS
Manteca, CA

GONE SO LOW
Cincinnati, OH

GOOD TIMES
East Los Angeles, CA

GORDOS
Cicero, IL

GRAVEL TRAVEL
Port St. Lucie, FL

G-RIDEZ
Charlotte, NC

GROUND LEVEL
Donna, TX

GROUNDED IV LIFE
Chicago, IL

GUARANTEED 2 FLOSS
Lansing, KS

GULF COAST RIDERS
Texas City, TX

HARBOR AREA VIDA
San Pedro, CA

HARD HITTERS
Bryan, TX

HARD TYMEZ
Los Angeles, CA

HARSH REALITY
Titusville, FL

Hater Proof
Tacoma, WA

Heavenly Desirez
Cheyenne, WY

HEAVENLY TOUCH
Cheyenne, WY

HIGH ESTILOS
Bakersfield, CA

HIGH ROLLERS
Dallas, TX

HIGH ROLLERZ
Prescott, AZ

HIGHTONE
San Jose, CA

HIGH VOLTAGE
Wausau, WI

HILLTOP PLAYERZ
Tucson, AZ

HITTIN' BOTTOM
Elizabethtown, KY

HITTIN' LOW
Davenport, FL

HOMEBOYS OF SOUL

Carson City, NV

HOMIEZ RIDEZ
Cornelius, OR

HUSTLER'S
Waynesville, MO

HYPNOTIC KREATIONZ
Inkster, MI

HYPNOTIZED
Pasadena, TX

II DESIRE
San Antonio, TX

ILLEGAL TOYS
El Paso, TX

ILEGALES
Chicago, IL


ILLUSIONS
Greeley, CO

IMAGES OF REALITY
Louisville, KY

IMPALAS
Sacramento, CA

IMPRESSIONS
Santa Maria, CA

INCOGNITO
Tulsa, OK

INDIANS 2 ENVY
Neah Bay, WA

INFAMOUS
Minneapolis, MN

INFAMOUS RIDERS
Dallas, TX

INFINITE IMAGES
Austin, TX

INFINITI
Fontana, CA

INNOVATION
Wauchula, FL

INSANITY
Dallas, TX

IV LIFE
Modesto, CA

JUST 4 FUN
Chicago, IL

JUST CASUAL
Denver, CO

JUST THE ONES
Aurora, CO

JUST US
El Paso, TX

KAOTIK ROLLERZ
San Antonio, TX

KANDY KUSTOMS
Dayton, OH

KIDDIE RYDES
Wilkes-Barre, PA

KONCEPTS
Concord, NC

KURUPT LIFE $TYLES
Rock Island, IL

KUSTOM LOWZ
Wisconsin Rapids, WI

L.I.F.E.
Merced, CA

LA BUENA VIDA
Detroit, MI

LA COMPANIA
Bryan, TX

LA PLEBADA
Okeechobee, FL

La Conecta
Wichita Falls, TX

LA RAZA CAR & BIKE CLUB
Saginaw, MI

LA VIDA
Joliet, IL

LADIEZ FIRST
Santa Maria, CA

LADIEZ TOUCH
Phoenix, AZ

LAIDBACK
Bakersfield, CA

LAST LAFF
Miami, FL

LASTING IMPRESSIONS
Middletown, NJ

LATIN DEVOTION
San Antonio, TX

LATIN UNITY
Dallas, TX

LATIN ANGELS
Madera, CA

LATIN ANGELS BIKE CLUB
Madera, CA

LATIN CREATIONS
Mammoth, AZ

LATIN DESIRE
Las Vegas, NM

LATIN DREAMS
Colorado Springs, CO

LATIN HABIT
Holtville, CA

LATIN INSPIRATIONS
Brentwood, CA

LATIN LOW
Marietta, GA

LATIN PERSUASION
Sacramento, CA

LATIN PERSUASION
Moline, IL

LATIN PLAYERS
Austin, TX

LATIN PRIDE
El Paso, TX

LATIN SOCIETY
Union City, CA

LATIN STYLE
Central, TX

LATIN TOUCH
Kissimmee, FL

LATIN VIRUS
Moline, IL

LAY LOW
Kent, WA

LEGACY
Abilene, TX

LEGENDS
Corona, CA

LEGION OF DOOM
Tacoma, WA

LIFETIME
Seattle, WA

LIFTED LIFESTYLE
San Antonio, TX

Living It Up
Atlanta, GA

LIVIN LOW
Seattle, WA

LIVING LARGE
San Diego, CA

LIVING LEGENDS
Kansas City, KS

LO END THEORY
Newark, NJ

LO LOW'S
Dallas, TX

LOCAL LIFESTYLES
Salt Lake City, UT

LOCO HALLUCINATIONS
New Richmond, OH

LOCO MOTION
Flint, MI

LOLOWS
Portland, OR

LOOK-N-LISTEN
Hillsboro, OR

LOONEY TUNES
Fayetteville, NC

LORDS OF ILLUSIONS B.C.
Ralls, TX

LOS ESES
Surprise, AR

LOS PADRINOS
St. Paul, MN

LOS SUAVECITOS
Tehachapi, CA

LOST GENERATION
Manhattan, KS

LOST TREASURES
Ft. Worth, TX

LOW 4 LIFE
Saginaw, MI

LOW BUDGET CUSTOMS
Indianapolis, IN

Low Conspiracy
San Jose, CA

LOW CREATIONS
Vallejo, CA

LOW EXPECTATIONS
Grand Island, NE

LOW FOR LIFE
Victoria B.C.,CANADA

LOW II SHOW
Bremerton, WA

LOW ILLUSIONS
Carlsbad, NM

LOW IMPRESSIONS
Greenforest, AR

LOW KEY
Long Island, NY

LOW LIFE
Chicago, IL

LOW MENTALITY
Jamaica, NY

LOW PASSION
Moses Lake, WA

LOW ROLLERZ
Port St. Lucie, FL

LOW SOCIETY
San Antonio, TX

LOW SOULS
Hartford, WI

LOW SUSPENCE
Miami, FL

LOW TOLERANCE
Chattanooga, TN

LOW WITH PRIDE
Philadelphia, PA

LOW X-TREMES
Dover, DE

LOW ZONE
Kissimmee, FL

LOW-4-EVER
Tallahassee, FL

LOWCO CREATIONS
Lake Geneva, WI

LOWER CLASS
Laurence Harbor, NJ

LOWER LIMITS
Linton, IN

LOWER LIMITZ
Houston, TX

LOWER SOCIETY
Hayes, VA

LOWERD LEAGUE
El Dorado, KS

LOWERED HORIZONS
Indianapolis, IN

LOWERED LIFE
Idaho Falls, ID

LOWERED II PERFECTION
Sunnyside, WA

LOWERED ILLUSIONS
Twin Falls, ID

LOWRDS
Citrus Heights, CA

LOWRIDER LEGENDS
Rockdale, TX

LOWRIDER STYLE
Phoenix, AZ

LOYALTY
Newark, NJ

LUNATICS
Bronx, NY

LUXURY
Pueblo, CO

LUXURIOUS LINX
Odessa, TX

MAJIC
Austin, TX

MAJESTIX

Dallas, TX

MAJIKEL ILLUSIONS
Phoenix, AZ

MESTIZO
Chicago, IL

MEXICA
Los Angeles, CA

MEXICAN LIFE
Fort Worth,, TX

MI FAMILIA
Bridgeport, WA

MID-KNIGHT DRAGONZ
Haines City, FL

MID-KNIGHT DRAGONZ
Tallahassee, FL

MIDNIGHT CLASSICS
Los Angeles, CA

MIDNIGHT FANTASY
Murfreesboro, TN

MIDNIGHT KINGS
El Paso, TX

MINIMAL CLEARANCE
Edmonds, WA

MIRRORED IMAGEZ
Freehold, NJ

MIXED COMFUSION
Indianapolis, IN

MODIFIED KREATIONS
Tulsa, OK

MOMENTS
Las Vegas, NV

MOST HATED
La Junta, CO

MY TOY
Mission, TX

MYSTIC ILLUSIONS
Louisville, KY

MYSTICAL SOCIETY
Houston, TX

MYSTIFIED
Mathis, TX

MYSTIK DREAMZ
Hialeah, FL

MYSTIK STYLES
Miami, FL

N'DEPENDENT KUSTOMS
New Castle, IN

NEGATIVE ELEVATIONS
Morocco, IN

NEIGHBORHOOD
Raleigh, NC

NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS
Chicago, IL

NEVER 2 LOW
Palm Bay, FL

NEW AGE KUSTOMS
Holland, MI

NEW CLASS
Yuma, AZ

NEW SCENE
Rocford, IL

NEXT EPISODE
Hobbs, NM

NIGHT RIDUZ
Mandan, ND

NO AFFILIATIONZ
Toledo, OH

NO LIMITS
Key West, FL

NO LIMIT
Colorado Springs, CO

NO LIMIT MINIZ
Poplar Bluff, MO

NO LIMIT ROLLERZ
Lincoln, NE

NORTHERN INVASION
Vallejo, CA

NORTHWEST LUXURY LOWS
Olympia, WA

NOSOTROS
Salinas, CA

NOTORIOUS LOWZ
Port St. Lucie, FL

NUESTRA VIDA
McAllen, TX

NUESTRAS CALLES
Los Angeles, CA

NUESTRO ESTILO
Escondido, CA

NUESTROS SUENOS
Tucson, AZ

NUTHIN FANCY
Old Forge, PA

OLD GOLD
Bremerton, WA

ONE LOVE
Charleston, WV

ONES II ENVY
Hillsboro, OR

ONES TO ADMIRE
Fontana, CA

ORGULLO AZTECA
Tacoma, WA

ORGULLO LATINO
Sterling, IL

OUTKAST
Louisville, KY

OUTKAST
Sierra Vista, AZ

OUTKASTS
Auburn, NY

OUTSPOKEN
Louisville, KY

PADRINOS
Concord, CA

PITTSBURGH'S FINEST
Pittsburgh, PA

PLATINUM
Louisville, KY

Platinum--Indianapolis, IN- chapter
Louisville, KY

PLAY WIT IT
Miami, FL

PLAYERS
Grand Prairie, TX

PLAYERZ
Las Vegas, NM

PLAYERZ ANTHEM
Los Angeles

PLEASURE-N-PAIN
Winters, TX

PRECIOUS MOMENTS
Vineland, NJ

PRESIDENTEZ
Dallas, TX

PRIDE
Baldwin Park, CA

PROPHECY
Phoenix, AZ

PROUD
Porterville, CA

PSYCHO'S DREAMS
Chicago, IL

PURA REALIDAD
Plainview, TX

PURA VIDA
Amarillo, TX

PURE & SIMPLE
Rolla, MO

PURE FANTASIES
Silverton, OR

PURO ESTILO
Beaumont, TX

PURO LOWS
Tampa, FL

PURO LUJO
Okeechobee, FL

RANFLAS
Hayward, CA

RAPTURE
Arleta, CA

RATHER UNIQUE STYLE
San Angelo, TX


RAW VIBES
Webster, NY

REAL LIFE
Buford, GA

REALITY
Jackson, MI

REFLECTIONS
Los Angeles, CA

REPRESENT
Greenville, NC

RESPECT
Sacramento, CA

*REST IN PEACE
Miami, FL*

REUNITED
Fresno, CA

REVOLUCION
Honolulu, HI

RIDAZ
Topeka, KS

RIDIN' IV LIFE
Portland, OR

*RIDING LOW
Los Angeles, CA*

Road Gents
Riverside, CA
*
ROLLERZ ONLY
Albuquerque, NM
*
ROLLIN
South, FL

ROLLIN IMAGE
Greely, CO

ROLLIN' SOLDIERS
Schofield, WI

ROLLIN-N-PEACE
Las Vegas, NM

ROMANCING THE GROUND
Aurora, IL

ROME-N-LOW
Indianapolis, IN

Rowdoggs
Los Angeles, CA

ROYAL ACES
El Paso, TX

ROYAL DREAMS
Midland, TX

ROYAL DREAMS
San Angelo, TX

ROYAL ELEGANCE
Madera, CA

ROYAL IMAGE
Fairbault, MN

ROYAL INDIVIDUALS
Aurora, IL

ROYAL LIFE
Killeen, TX

ROYAL TOUCH
Bryan, TX

ROYALTY
Miami, FL

ROYALTYS

San Diego, CA

RYDE SYNDICATE
San Jose, CA

SABOR A MI
Riverside, CA

SALINAS CUSTOM KRUISERS
Salinas, CA

SCRAPIN
New York, NY

SECOND II NONE
Mastic, NY

SEDUCTIVE
Mesa, AZ

Seductive Dreams
Roswell, NM

SELECTIVE STYLES
Chicago, IL

SERIUOS
Minneapolis, MN

SHADES OF BROWN
Santa Ana, CA

SHINING OPPORTUNITY
Mercedes, TX

SHORT STACK
Wichita, KS

SHOWDOWN
Fontana, CA

SHOWTIME
Rialto, CA

SIDE SHOW
Vallejo, CA

SIMPLY MISCHIEF
Honolulu, HI

SINNERS
South Bay, CA

SLAM CREATIONS
Olympia, WA

SLAMMED ILLUSIONS
San Diego, CA

SLAMMIN' AND JAMMIN
Kershaw, SC

SLOW-N-LOW

Holland, MI

SLOW MOTION
Sacramento, CA

SMOOTH IMPRESSIONS
Olympia, WA

SOCIALLY HAZARDOUS
Charleston, WV

*SOCIOS
Sacramento, CA*

SOIGNE
Springfield, OR

SOLITOS
Round Lake Bch, IL

SOLOW
New York, NY

SONS OF SOUL
San Francisco, CA

SOUL SURVIVORS
Kansas City, KS

SOUTHERN COMFORT
Los Angeles, CA

SOUTHERN CREATIONS
Willacy City, TX

SOUTHERN DESIRE
McAllen, TX

SOUTHERN EMPIRE
Laredo, TX

SOUTHERN EMPIRE BIKE
Laredo, TX

SOUTHERN EXPOSURE
Grand Prairie, TX

SOUTHERN FANTASIES
San Antonio, TX

SOUTHERN STYLES
Zapata, TX

SOUTHSTYLE
La Puente, CA

SPECIAL TEEZE
Land O' Lakes, FL

SPOKEN DREAMS
Rio Grande City, TX

STOLEN DREAMS
Midland, TX

*STRAIGHT CLOWNIN
Lubbock, TX

STRAIGHT CLOWNING
So. Lake Tahoe, CA*

STREET CREATIONZ
Grandview, WA

STREET DISTINCTION
Los Angeles, CA

STREET DREAMS
Warren, MI

STREET FAME
Las vegas, NV

STREET IMAGE
Sequin, TX

STREET LORDS
Roswell, NM

STREET LUXURY
Lamont, CA

STREET MENTALITY
Atlanta, GA

STREET RIDERZ
Sacramento, CA

STREET SWEEPERS
Valdosta, GA

STREETS
Phoenix, AZ

STRICTLY FAMILY
Los Angeles, CA

Strictly Legit
Oakdale, MN

STYLIN & PROFYLIN
Newport, KY

STYLISTICS
Greeley, CO

SUDDEN IMPACT
Bakersfield, CA

SUENOS
Santa Ana, CA

SUENOS DIVINOS
Gary, IN

SUENOS LATINOS
N. Hollywood, CA

SUICIDE RIDES
Johnson City, TN

SUPERIOR
Dallas, TX

SUPERIORS DEL VALLE
La Joya, TX

SUPREME
Reading, PA

SUPREMACY
Honolulu, HI

SURVIVORS: RYDAS IV LIFE
Bowling Green, KY

SWEET CREATIONS
Phoenix, AZ

SWEET DESIRE
Grants, NM

SWEET DESIRES
Santa Maria, CA

SWEET DREAMS
Ft. Worth, TX

SWEET DREAMS
Longview, WA

SWEET DREAMS
Hutchinson, KS

SWEET DREAMS
Pueblo, CO

SWEET IMPRESSIONS
Cumming, GA

SWEET PASSIONS
Tucson, AZ

SWEET SEDUCTION
Lovington, NM

SWEET TEMPTATIONS
Sacramento, CA

SWEETN LOW
Merced, CA

SYMPLY DIVINE
Dumas, TX

SYNISTER ILLUSIONZ
San Diego, CA

TEAM XXX
Knoxville, TN

TECHNIQUES
Chino, CA

TEJAS
Houston, TX

TEXAS MADE
Killeen, TX

TEKNIQUEZ
Richmond Hill, NY

THE CHOZEN ONEZ
Lake Station, IN
*
THE LOYALTY ONES
Paso Robles, CA*

THE SUPERIORS
Gurnee, IL

THEE STYLISTICS
Sacramento, CA

*TIEMPOS LOCOS
Longview, TX*

TIMELESS CLASSICS
Honolulu, HI

TINY TOONZ
Raleigh, NC

TOTAL KAOS
Portsmouth, VA

TOUCH OF GOLD
Dallas, TX

TRADITIONS
Odessa, TX

TRAFFIC JAM
Washington, NC

TRAVIESOS
Salinas, CA

TRU DAWGS
Ypsilanti, MI

TRU II LIFE
Round Rock, TX

TRU RIDERZ
Lubbock, TX

TRUCHA
Rancho Cucamonga, CA

TRUCKS 2 ENVY
San Antonio, TX

TRUE 2 THE GAME
Kearns, UT

TRUE EMINENCE
Houston, TX

TRUE REALITY
Haines City, FL

Twisted Fantasy
SHIRLEY, NY

TWISTED ILLUSIONS
Evensville, TN

TWISTED TOYS
Andrews, TX

TWIZTED STYLZ
Warren, VT

ULTIMATE SEDUCTION
Chicago, IL

UMILDES
Escondido, CA

UNFADEABLE STYLES
Redondo Beach, CA

*UNIDOS*

Los Angeles, CA

UNIDOS LA FAMILIA
Honolulu, HI

UNIFIED RIDERS
Bryan, TX

UNIQUE
Brownsville, TX

UNIQUE CUSTOM CLUB
Tucson, AZ

UNIQUE DREAMS
Borger, TX

UNIQUE IMAGES
N. Highlands, CA

UNIQUE IMPRESSIONS
Elizabethtown, KY

UNIQUE REFLECTIONS
Idaho Falls, ID

UNIQUE REFLECTIONS
Ogden, UT

UNIQUE So. Fl.
Miami, FL

UNIQUES
Santa Ana, CA

UNITED
Corcoran, CA

UNITED RAZAS
Indianapolis, IN

UNITY
Phoenix, AZ

UNLEASHED CREATIONS
Houston, TX

UNLIMITED RIDERS B.C.
The Netherlands

UNRULY CONCEPTS
Chattanooga, TN

UNTOUCHABLES
Chicago, IL

UNTOUCHABLES MODEL
Phoenix, AZ

VALLEY CRUISERS
Salinas, CA

VAPERZ
Huntington, WV
*
VILLENS
Louisville, KY*  

VISIONZ
Irving, TX

VISUAL IMPACT
Englewood, FL

VIZUAL IMPACT
Carrollton, KY

WEST SIDE
Los Angeles, CA

WEST BOUND
Inglewood, CA

WICHITA PLAYERS CLIQUE
Wichita, KS

WICKED CONSPIRACY
Chandler, AZ

WICKED DREAMS
Lake Jackson, TX

WICKED FANTASIES
Carrollton, KY

WICKED FANTASIES
Paducah, KY

WICKED ILLUSIONS
Modesto, CA

WICKED LOWZ
Escondido, CA

WICKED ONES
Long Beach, CA

WICKED STYLE MINIS
Des Moines, IA

WICKED STYLES
Chicago, IL

WILD IMAGES
Haines City, FL

XTASY
Brighton, CO

YOUNG RIDERS
Chicago, IL


----------



## tequila sunrise

so what's the deal with san bernardino show? nobody's said shit about who's showing and if we are all meeting together. so what's the deal? and do we have a new banner? i just think its kinda sad that we haven't at least sew it together to make it look presentable for the shows. :uh:


----------



## tequila sunrise

double post


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 7 2008, 02:26 PM~10356499
> *so what's the deal with san bernardino show? nobody's said shit about who's showing and if we are all meeting together. so what's the deal? and do we have a new banner? i just think its kinda sad that we haven't at least sew it together to make it look presentable for the shows. :uh:
> *


we got two people showing at s.b, me and one more guy  and ill deliver ur shirt this week


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## erick323

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup guys


----------



## socios b.c. prez

sup


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 8 2008, 01:01 AM~10361581
> *sup
> *


chillen. got another interview tomorrow. Im debating whether to stay at this job(metal fab work,CNC Pipe bending,welding) or go to the interview and get back into a desk job(MS office,word,excel,ect) what should I do?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 7 2008, 01:02 PM~10356261
> *REGISTERED LOWRIDER CLUBS:
> 
> SOCIOS
> Sacramento, CA
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 7 2008, 11:06 PM~10361606
> *chillen. got another interview tomorrow. Im debating whether to stay at this job(metal fab work,CNC Pipe bending,welding) or go to the interview and get back into a desk job(MS office,word,excel,ect) what should I do?
> *


Look at it in a few ways. Which job is going to give you more skills or improve the ones you have? Is the fab one out doors? Are you going to be cold or hot, out in the rain? Shit like that? I like being indoors for shit like that. Is there a future at either place? Are they both dead end jobs? Maybe with the office job you can be on lil a little bit during the day? Just some things to think about.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 8 2008, 01:11 AM~10361641
> *Look at it in a few ways. Which job is going to give you more skills or improve the ones you have? Is the fab one out doors? Are you going to be cold or hot, out in the rain? Shit like that? I like being indoors for shit like that. Is there a future at either place? Are they both dead end jobs? Maybe with the office job you can be on lil a little bit during the day? Just some things to think about.
> *


The fab job will give me new skills and brush up on existing skills.but... I have to start at the bottom. They are both indoors but Parker Hunifen(fab job) has no A/C. Both seem to have long term opportunities. It is a possibility I will be able to whore up LIL in the office job. IDK. Ill see how the interview goes.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 7 2008, 11:23 PM~10361683
> *The fab job will give me new skills and brush up on existing skills.but... I have to start at the bottom. They are both indoors but Parker Hunifen(fab job) has no A/C. Both seem to have long term opportunities. It is a possibility I will be able to whore up LIL in the office job. IDK. Ill see how the interview goes.
> *


Office pro's
maybe your own desk/computer
office bitches
potlucks

Office con's
office bullshit/politics
people stealing each others chairs

Fab pro's
Learn new skills

Fab con's
start at the bottom
its going to take years to climb the ladder
are you exposed to anything dangerous or hazardous/chemicals?
your middle name is going to be ******

If you go with the office job then you will gain excel and office experience. Thats always helpful in any office environment and always looks good to other companies if your applying for a job there. The fab job might be good if its union. If it isnt then it might not be worth it.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 8 2008, 02:16 AM~10361888
> *Office pro's
> maybe your own desk/computer
> office bitches
> potlucks
> 
> Office con's
> office bullshit/politics
> people stealing each others chairs
> 
> Fab pro's
> Learn new skills
> 
> Fab con's
> start at the bottom
> its going to take years to climb the ladder
> are you exposed to anything dangerous or hazardous/chemicals?
> your middle name is going to be ******
> 
> If you go with the office job then you will gain excel and office experience. Thats always helpful in any office environment and always looks good to other companies if your applying for a job there. The fab job might be good if its union. If it isnt then it might not be worth it.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: oh and right now I work with a cleaning solution that gets honey oil out of the tubes I clean :happysad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 8 2008, 12:35 PM~10364028
> *:|
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 8 2008, 12:07 PM~10364209
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 8 2008, 02:30 PM~10364915
> *:yessad:
> *


pix?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 8 2008, 01:33 PM~10364944
> *pix?
> *


im at work


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 8 2008, 02:35 PM~10364953
> *im at work
> *


 :angry:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

wasup guys!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Apr 8 2008, 02:49 PM~10365071
> *wasup guys!
> *


this lil joto


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 8 2008, 01:59 PM~10365156
> *this lil joto
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 8 2008, 05:10 PM~10366022
> *:|
> *


damn Im bored as fuck


----------



## The ZONE

so, the t shirts are on their way i take it?


----------



## The ZONE

damn double post :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 8 2008, 03:27 PM~10366106
> *damn Im bored as fuck
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 8 2008, 05:49 PM~10366245
> *so, the t shirts are on their way i take it?
> *


sure as well hope so :|


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 8 2008, 08:22 PM~10366922
> *sure as well hope so :|
> *


maybe be here by the end of this week or next week, i dont know, depends if theyre sent yet


----------



## BASH3R

whats up fam??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Apr 8 2008, 08:50 PM~10367616
> *whats up fam??
> *


sup dog


----------



## The ZONE

tonight on unsolved mysteries, find out if the t shirts are on the way


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 8 2008, 06:50 PM~10367623
> *sup dog
> *


nothing much just chillin like a villan :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 8 2008, 06:51 PM~10367628
> *tonight on unsolved mysteries, find out if the t shirts are on the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 8 2008, 10:27 PM~10368000
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


maybe YOU can help solve a mystery.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 8 2008, 07:27 PM~10368013
> *maybe YOU can help solve a mystery.
> *


Why caspers a ***? :dunno:


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 8 2008, 10:28 PM~10368027
> *Why caspers a ***?  :dunno:
> *


oh really? didnt know that thank you, didnt really need to know that


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 8 2008, 07:29 PM~10368032
> *oh really? didnt know that thank you, didnt really need to know that
> *


Im glad I could help.


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 8 2008, 10:32 PM~10368073
> *Im glad I could help.
> *


oh sure


----------



## 817Lowrider

huh?


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 8 2008, 10:49 PM~10368218
> *huh?
> *


what?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 8 2008, 09:49 PM~10368229
> *what?
> *


nuutin


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Apr 8 2008, 09:26 PM~10367991
> *nothing much just chillin like a villan :biggrin:
> *


already betty. :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 8 2008, 08:28 PM~10368027
> *Why caspers a ***?  :dunno:
> *


x10


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 8 2008, 11:24 PM~10369114
> *x10
> *


pix!!!! shipped???? frame???


----------



## socios b.c. prez

pm sent


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 8 2008, 10:29 PM~10369156
> *pm sent
> *


F.T.P


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 8 2008, 09:30 PM~10369161
> *F.T.P
> *


word?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 8 2008, 11:30 PM~10369161
> *F.T.P
> *


 :angry:


----------



## show-bound




----------



## 817Lowrider

:nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider

should have used our cars and bikes though. :|


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 9 2008, 12:29 AM~10369683
> *should have used our cars and bikes though. :|
> *


im sure in the past 30 yrs theres been a white imp and i know they are plenty chrome bikes..

sftu ass


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 9 2008, 12:35 AM~10369741
> *im sure in the past 30 yrs theres been a white imp and i know they are plenty chrome bikes..
> 
> sftu ass
> *


meh


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 9 2008, 12:37 AM~10369756
> *meh
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

soooooooo .... are you getting off or what! I need you expertise!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 8 2008, 10:35 PM~10369741
> *im sure in the past 30 yrs theres been a white imp and i know they are plenty chrome bikes..
> 
> sftu ass
> *


X2


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 9 2008, 12:38 AM~10369765
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> soooooooo .... are you getting off or what! I need you expertise!
> *


IDK yet expertise in what?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 9 2008, 12:40 AM~10369781
> *IDK yet expertise in what?
> *


bike arena of judging!


----------



## show-bound

M A N D A T O R Y :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Apr 9 2008, 12:41 AM~10369799-->
> 
> 
> 
> bike arena of judging!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ***** I dont know how to judge fool.
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Apr 9 2008, 12:42 AM~10369804
> *M A N D A T O R Y :biggrin:
> *


this fool read my sig. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 9 2008, 12:44 AM~10369832
> ****** I dont know how to judge fool.
> this fool read my sig. :biggrin:
> *


BS....


----------



## 817Lowrider

fool Im serious. I dont even know the point system and what not. I can pick the ones i like.lmao


----------



## Aztecbike

ready for sat bitch ass artie


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Apr 9 2008, 12:53 AM~10369909
> *ready for sat bitch ass artie
> *


how many cars are gonna be at san bernie?


----------



## Lil Spanks

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHILLY WILLY, Aztecbike

AFTER I SET UP SAT , IN A COUPLE OF HOURS IM GOING TO A PARTY..OHH BABY


----------



## Lil Spanks

IM DOING LEAFING ON MY FENDERS RIGHT NOW


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 9 2008, 12:55 AM~10369926
> *IM DOING LEAFING ON MY FENDERS RIGHT NOW
> *


hows mine coming along broto


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 8 2008, 10:55 PM~10369926
> *IM DOING LEAFING ON MY PENIS RIGHT NOW
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 9 2008, 12:00 AM~10369942
> *i like the tatste of penis in my mouth
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

Im going to start a topic in general about THEE ARTISTICS C.C. 30th anniversary :biggrin:


----------



## Aztecbike

art be ready to do pinstripping on my car bitch


----------



## show-bound




----------



## Lil Spanks

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 9 2008, 07:56 AM~10371279
> *sock it to me like this  :0
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 7 2008, 03:23 PM~10357945
> *we got two people showing at s.b, me and one more guy  and ill deliver ur shirt this week
> *


well i get paid friday, and i'll get it for you sunday or if u want to stop by sooner. what time we meeting up for setup. sat or sunday?
and if you still have the 67 model let me check it out and i can shoot some flake and kandy on that bitch.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 9 2008, 11:04 AM~10372259
> *well i get paid friday, and i'll get it for you sunday or if u want to stop by sooner. what time we meeting up for setup. sat or sunday?
> and if you still have the 67 model let me check it out and i can shoot some flake and kandy on that bitch.
> *


i still have it and were meeting up in the moring


----------



## tequila sunrise

i need to get axle bolts for the front wheel, repaint the inside of my fenders and chainguard. also need a show sign made and get some new mirrors, and carpet that matches the bike. gonna be a busy friday gettin shit together  . tonight im gonna start cleaning the bike up. 1ST LRM SHOW SINCE 2002!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

sat or sunday? time? place? condoms?lube?


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## tequila sunrise

im also gonna get my cam ready to take some booty shots and shit. art, make sure to bring the car plaque so we can have mucho chee chees pressing up against the plaque...and me! :cheesy: . yes, my lady is gonna be there, but im still gonna do what i do! (take pics with the hoochies)


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Apr 9 2008, 12:36 AM~10370091
> *art be ready to do pinstripping on my car bitch
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 9 2008, 11:18 AM~10372870
> *
> *


meh


----------



## noe_from_texas

:uh:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 9 2008, 12:15 PM~10372348
> *i need to get axle bolts for the front wheel, repaint the inside of my fenders and chainguard. also need a show sign made and get some new mirrors, and carpet that matches the bike. gonna be a busy friday gettin shit together  . tonight im gonna start cleaning the bike up. 1ST LRM SHOW SINCE 2002!!
> *


good luck out there!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 9 2008, 11:46 AM~10373087
> *:uh:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## noe_from_texas

hey raul


----------



## noe_from_texas

hey raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 9 2008, 11:49 AM~10373119
> *hey raul
> *


hey buddy


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 9 2008, 02:08 AM~10370212
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whos the model?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 9 2008, 12:45 PM~10373078
> *meh
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 9 2008, 01:13 PM~10373806
> *:uh:
> *


yup


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 9 2008, 02:33 PM~10373941
> *yup
> *


 :|


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 9 2008, 04:43 PM~10374006
> *:|
> *


so...
my shirts are in the mail on their way as we speak right?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 9 2008, 03:43 PM~10374006
> *:|
> *


I talk to erick. he said my frame is bad ass. :biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 9 2008, 04:44 PM~10374024
> *I talk to erick. he said my frame is bad ass.  :biggrin:
> *


its pretty nice, id have to agree


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 9 2008, 03:45 PM~10374028
> *its pretty nice, id have to agree
> *


you have seen it? Damn every ones seen it but me.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 9 2008, 12:45 PM~10374034
> *you have seen it? Damn every ones seen it but me.
> *


me too, shit looks tight. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 9 2008, 05:01 PM~10374617
> *me too, shit looks tight.  :biggrin:
> *


pics??????


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 9 2008, 06:52 PM~10375098
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 9 2008, 05:52 PM~10375098
> *:roflmao:
> *


thats fuked up art


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 9 2008, 07:01 PM~10375161
> *thats fuked up art
> *


it is, it is :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

hellOooo. whats up fellas


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 9 2008, 06:36 PM~10375426
> *hellOooo. whats up fellas
> *


chillen


----------



## show-bound




----------



## 2lowsyn

whos going ?


----------



## TearsofaClownII

Whats up artistics got parts for sale man all flat twisted parts


----------



## 2lowsyn

where the pics and prices ?


----------



## TearsofaClownII

u interetsed ill send pics pm your email addy


----------



## tequila sunrise

hey 2lowsyn why didn't you join DYNASTY m.c.c., we could have had 2 ARTISTICS B.C. members in the same m.c.c.? not tryin to steal you from pavement scrapers or anything


----------



## TearsofaClownII

what is pavment scraper homie


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## tequila sunrise

sorry, i was talkin to the guy who posted on top of you. it's a model car club. if thee artistics wants to do a model chapter i'll be the pres, but art wanted to do another name, but never came by to show me what he's got. so i had an offer from dynasty and took it.


----------



## tequila sunrise

gotta go, time to leave work!!!!!


----------



## 2lowsyn

you know i asked art if i could use the name too. said i had to wait till i get the plaque its cool but i would like to be in THE ARTISTICS M.C.C too.
insted of pavement scrapers.


----------



## TearsofaClownII

im cool with models im down with the lowrider bikes homies :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:| JAUN FATMUTHER GOTTI


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Apr 9 2008, 06:06 PM~10375797
> *Whats up artistics got parts for sale man all flat twisted parts
> *


ANY OTHER PARTS??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 9 2008, 07:32 PM~10376032
> *:| JAUN FATMUTHER GOTTI
> *


your posting pics? :cheesy:


----------



## TearsofaClownII

Hey art i just got my pedals and fender braces in today ill email the pics too you dont post please


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Apr 9 2008, 06:34 PM~10376050
> *Hey art i just got my pedals and fender braces in today ill email the pics too you dont post please
> *


MUTHA F***ING SWEEET :cheesy:


----------



## TearsofaClownII

damn pm your email agian i lost it


----------



## Lil Spanks

pm sent


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 9 2008, 06:41 PM~10375481
> *whos going ?
> *


IM HOSTNG IT! AND JAUN GOING TO HELP ME!


----------



## The ZONE

man i hate gold digging hynas


----------



## 2lowsyn

OOO ill see if i can get ther just to be ther for suport .


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 9 2008, 07:51 PM~10376232
> *OOO ill see if i can get ther just to be ther for suport .
> *


you down. come to fort wort and you can ride with me out there


----------



## 2lowsyn

ill see, let me get my shit to all straightn out first.


----------



## 817Lowrider

some one please show me something that will make me happy. Im so fucking pissed offf :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 9 2008, 09:08 PM~10376406
> *
> some one please show me something that will make me happy. Im so fucking pissed offf :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rQVvXmNEMc


----------



## 817Lowrider

not goona work man. :angry: Im so fucking pissed off


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 9 2008, 09:13 PM~10376453
> *not goona work man. :angry: Im so fucking pissed off
> *


well so am i (its bitch related) right now


----------



## 817Lowrider

supposed to get a check tomorrow and they tell me it has niot been proccessed. wtf am I suppossed to tell the electric company,cable peeps and my fucking chrome? :angry:


----------



## 2lowsyn

funny bunns


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 9 2008, 09:23 PM~10376548
> *funny bunns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


giggity :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10376574


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 9 2008, 09:27 PM~10376579
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10376574
> *


is that whats on the shirts


----------



## Aztecbike

HEY FELLAS LET ME KNOW IF YA DECIDE TO MAKE A THEE ARTISTICS M.C.C??? I DO MODEL TOO :thumbsup:


----------



## Aztecbike

HEY FELLAS LET ME KNOW IF YA DECIDE TO MAKE A THEE ARTISTICS M.C.C??? I DO MODEL TOO :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 9 2008, 08:28 PM~10376590
> *is that whats on the shirts
> *


no


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 9 2008, 09:32 PM~10376638
> *no
> *


alrighty then


----------



## TearsofaClownII

PARTS I GOT 4SALE 
FLAT TWISTED FENDER BRACES (2 PAIRS)
FLAT TWISTED BENT SISSYBAR 
FLAT TWISTED HANDLEBARS 
TWISTED CRANK 
TWISTED SPROCKET


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 9 2008, 06:32 PM~10376638
> *no
> *


oh !
lol i showed some love in that topic didnt know about that topic


----------



## eric ramos

wats new here?


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 9 2008, 09:48 PM~10376834
> *wats new here?
> *


not a whole hell of alot man, what about you?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Apr 9 2008, 08:41 PM~10376753
> *PARTS I GOT 4SALE
> FLAT TWISTED FENDER BRACES (2 PAIRS)
> FLAT TWISTED BENT SISSYBAR
> FLAT TWISTED HANDLEBARS
> TWISTED CRANK
> TWISTED SPROCKET
> *


how much?


----------



## eric ramos

had a dope ass fever today 
was in the hosptol till 1 am sister almost gave birth hahahaha werd
still am broke
still an idot
thats the usual for me


----------



## TearsofaClownII

SHOOT ME UP A OFFER HOMIE


----------



## 817Lowrider

40 shipped? pix


----------



## TearsofaClownII

OK I DONT KNOW HOW TO PUT PICS ON HERE SO JUST GIVE ME YOUR EMAIL ADDY


----------



## 817Lowrider

[email protected]


----------



## TearsofaClownII

JUAN U GOT MAIL


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 9 2008, 07:03 PM~10376986
> *[email protected]
> *


you got spam !


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 9 2008, 08:42 PM~10377341
> *you got spam !
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 9 2008, 10:43 PM~10378039
> *:roflmao:
> *


do me a favor and show me a pic homei. Ive got some bad news


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 9 2008, 09:44 PM~10378054
> *do me a favor and show me a pic homei. Ive got some bad news
> *


what


----------



## Lil Spanks

well i got some good news


----------



## 817Lowrider

money problems and I need cheering up.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 9 2008, 09:47 PM~10378092
> *well i got some good news
> *


wow what else is new


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 9 2008, 10:48 PM~10378100
> *wow what else is new
> *


just post a pic


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 9 2008, 09:49 PM~10378121
> *just post a pic
> *


of what money problems :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 9 2008, 10:59 PM~10378209
> *of what money problems :biggrin:
> *


of my frame


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 9 2008, 08:59 PM~10378209
> *of what money problems :biggrin:
> *


See what I mean?


----------



## Lil Spanks

:uh:


> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 9 2008, 11:37 PM~10378961
> *See what I mean?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

no bike in cali :tears: u assholes well not art more like casper


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 10 2008, 10:06 AM~10380802
> *no bike in cali :tears: u assholes well not art more like casper
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 10 2008, 11:06 AM~10380802
> *no bike in cali :tears: u assholes well not art more like casper
> *


no ones fualt but yours...own up to it...GET A J O B


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 10 2008, 11:18 AM~10381278
> *no ones fualt but yours...own up to it...GET A J O B
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

evereyone stop in on the ANNIVERSARY PAGE AND contirbute pics you got!!!!

<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=403114\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=403114</a>


----------



## 2lowsyn

MAN THER ARE SOME REAL Gs IN THERE


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 10 2008, 04:03 PM~10382590
> *MAN THER ARE SOME REAL Gs IN THERE
> *


x2 thats some oldschool shit


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 10 2008, 01:54 PM~10382532
> *evereyone stop in on the ANNIVERSARY PAGE AND contirbute pics you got!!!!
> 
> <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=403114\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=403114</a>
> *


yea do it :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

it was arties deal he pays the bike goes 
i would never sen the bike alone by it self u kno


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 10 2008, 01:44 PM~10383001
> *it was arties deal he pays the bike goes
> i would never sen the bike alone by it self u kno
> *


Yo, I think Im just going to try and pick up that girls frame while Im out there. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

well ill drive it 2 you and take ya to chicos for the first time


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 10 2008, 01:51 PM~10383058
> *well ill drive it 2 you and take ya to chicos for the first time
> *


----------



## eric ramos

i thought u wouldnt be down ha dont worry they sell hambergers to if u dont like them


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 10 2008, 01:58 PM~10383122
> *i thought u wouldnt be down ha dont worry they sell hambergers to if u dont like them
> *


Im down like art on casper. :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 10 2008, 02:52 PM~10383070
> *
> *


fu :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Apr 10 2008, 02:02 PM~10383158-->
> 
> 
> 
> Im down like art on casper.  :|
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fooooooo shoooooooooo
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 10 2008, 02:02 PM~10383162
> *fu :angry:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## erick323

uffin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## erick323




----------



## TearsofaClownII

KUSTOM FENDER BRACES FOR SALE 100 SHIPPED ILL POST PICS


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Apr 10 2008, 08:55 PM~10385402
> *KUSTOM FENDER BRACES FOR SALE 100 SHIPPED ILL POST PICS
> *


here they are

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## TearsofaClownII

the kustom ones and flat twisted ones for sale


----------



## The ZONE

more for sale from him, but not the gold crank


----------



## speedy187

sup THEE ARTISTICS hows everything


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Apr 10 2008, 09:24 PM~10386089
> *sup THEE ARTISTICS hows everything
> *


what u been up too...any latest pics


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0


----------



## speedy187

just got back n sorry no pics but i will be send it to u pretty soon for paint


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Apr 10 2008, 10:07 PM~10386580
> *just got back n sorry no pics but i will be send it to u pretty soon for paint
> *


 :cheesy: ....


sounds like a new member ART!!! :cheesy:


----------



## speedy187

u still remember the price u gave me?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Apr 10 2008, 10:14 PM~10386645
> *u still remember the price u gave me?
> *


always!


----------



## speedy187

ok a little test color n what frame was it? lol :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Apr 10 2008, 10:16 PM~10386666
> *ok a little test color n what frame was it? lol :biggrin:
> *


black with lil red!
spider web frame! :biggrin: :0


----------



## speedy187

dam hell of a memory


----------



## speedy187

now where the fuck is erica?


----------



## Lil Spanks

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHILLY WILLY, *toyshopcustoms*
MY BEST FRIEND


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Apr 10 2008, 10:23 PM~10386737
> *now where the fuck is erica?
> *


doesnt come on much....

probally stealing somewhere


----------



## speedy187

lol


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Apr 10 2008, 10:30 PM~10386824
> *lol
> *


its what hapens when you no worky a jobby job....you steal...and pic your nose cuz they are full of spray paint burgers


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 10 2008, 09:31 PM~10386849
> *its what hapens when you no worky a jobby job....you steal...and pic your nose cuz they are full of spray paint burgers
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 10 2008, 10:33 PM~10386870
> *
> *


that hom boi from my space sas what up witht the trike..is it sold????


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Apr 10 2008, 10:23 PM~10386737
> *now where the fuck is erica?
> *


3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: show-bound, eric ramos, nckag


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 10 2008, 09:34 PM~10386897
> *that hom boi from my space sas what up witht the trike..is it sold????
> *


YEA


----------



## nckag

sup igot a bike for sale its a schwin remake from walmart with chrome fork nutin fancy 25 bucks and its yours. im in stl. pm me if any one is interested


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by nckag_@Apr 10 2008, 09:36 PM~10386919
> *sup igot a bike for sale its a schwin remake from walmart with chrome fork nutin fancy 25 bucks and its yours. im in stl.  pm me if any one is interested
> *


TOO FAR


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 10 2008, 10:35 PM~10386911
> *YEA
> *


you never got back with me on the Tees...what on the banner??????


----------



## nckag

not the bike on my avatar


----------



## eric ramos

HOES TOES


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 10 2008, 09:37 PM~10386939
> *you never got back with me on the Tees...what on the banner??????
> *


PM SENT


----------



## 817Lowrider

fucken weather fucked up my net


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 10 2008, 10:46 PM~10387029
> *PM SENT
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 10 2008, 09:55 PM~10387124
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


----------



## eric ramos

I APLIED AT MY DREAM JOB TODAY 















HOBBYLOBBY


----------



## 817Lowrider

lame

505 SLAMMERS


----------



## speedy187

erica u still milking jeff the bull


----------



## eric ramos

GOOD JOB AND NO WORK SUNDAYS I PAINT ON SUNDAYS AND GREAT DISCOUNTS


----------



## show-bound

anyone have an objection on sporting a SO CAL 30th Tee????????????????

florida, new york, new mex, tx, etc??????


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 10 2008, 11:56 PM~10387620
> *anyone have an objection on sporting a SO CAL 30th Tee????????????????
> 
> florida, new york, new mex, tx, etc??????
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

????anybody


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 11 2008, 12:41 AM~10387950
> *????anybody
> *


 :angry: i aint tryin ware a so cal shirt :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

fuck it so cal is were it started im down omars down fuck it 
ive already sported one so i dont see the problem
aslong as it says somting like 30th aniverery or watevers u kno


----------



## erick323

:biggrin: thats exactly what the shirt says!


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## eric ramos

post a pic of it tocayo


----------



## erick323

hold on!


----------



## eric ramos

maybe that will chill ppls down


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 11 2008, 01:19 AM~10388167
> *fuck it so cal is were it started im down omars down fuck it
> ive already sported one so i dont see the problem
> aslong as it says somting like 30th aniverery or watevers u kno
> *


to me, we represent the "origin" by the CLUB NAME! Carry the leagcy in our own Chaps.....


----------



## erick323

there u go!


----------



## 817Lowrider

I would like to express the individuality in my chap.


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Apr 10 2008, 11:33 PM~10388278
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there u go!
> *


me like better then the rip ricardo ones


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Apr 11 2008, 01:33 AM~10388278
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there u go!
> *





uuuuuuhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaa


fuck it. send it to me.


----------



## erick323

the shirts also say r.i.p ricardo


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Apr 11 2008, 01:48 AM~10388381
> *the shirts also say r.i.p ricardo
> *


----------



## eric ramos

nice i gots one of arts old so cal shirts in my closet the first club shirt i got :tears: ha


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 11 2008, 01:52 AM~10388402
> *nice i gots one of arts old so cal shirts in my closet the first club shirt i got :tears: ha
> *


you know its your sleeping shirt :0


----------



## erick323

how old is that shirt!


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Apr 10 2008, 11:33 PM~10388279-->
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to express the individuality in my chap.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2 but its cool. i would take one like thats cus it did start in cali.
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Apr 10 2008, 11:53 PM~10388412
> *you know its your sleeping shirt :0
> *


funny :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 10 2008, 11:53 PM~10388412
> *you know its your sleeping shirt :0
> *


na its in the closet rite next to my other one the ben davis havent used them since odessa i ges they gaterin dust


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 11 2008, 01:56 AM~10388422
> *X2 but its cool. i would take one like thats cus it did start in cali.
> 
> *


hear that sam? lets drop the issue fuck it.


----------



## show-bound

if everyones cool and reconises that then, its all good!

We need some better communcation on whats up and poppin!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## erick323

uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 11 2008, 01:59 AM~10388430
> *if everyones cool and reconises that then, its all good!
> 
> We need some better communcation on whats up and poppin!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


  cough cough art cough cough


----------



## 2lowsyn

:thumbsup: uffin: 




:wave:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 11 2008, 01:58 AM~10388425
> *na its in the closet rite next to my other one the ben davis havent used them since odessa i ges they gaterin dust
> *


i wear mines every sunday! :cheesy: :cheesy: 

bbq washes right out no visable stains!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 11 2008, 02:01 AM~10388441
> *i wear mines every sunday! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> bbq washes right out no visable stains!
> *


x2


----------



## 2lowsyn

just waiting for mine to come in


----------



## eric ramos

no shows yet here


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 11 2008, 02:03 AM~10388451
> *just waiting for mine to come in
> *


you still need a dickie button down.  I got you


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 11 2008, 02:03 AM~10388453
> *no shows yet here
> *


come join us cinco de mayo..im hosting a show over here!

may 3rd...i got a big ass trailer!


----------



## eric ramos

meh my sister is due any day in the first week of may cant go ha


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 11 2008, 12:05 AM~10388465
> *you still need a dickie button down.   I got you
> *


?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 11 2008, 02:11 AM~10388485
> *?
> *


a button shirt


----------



## 2lowsyn

i got you now. thats guna be better to wear at the shows.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 11 2008, 02:15 AM~10388505
> *i got you now. thats guna be better to wear at the shows.
> *


yes sir. when we all meet up at a show.we could all where them. do you got any homies over there with bikes?


----------



## 2lowsyn

one who wants to start but only has the frame i sold him, its the chrome one sold it for 20$.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 11 2008, 02:19 AM~10388534
> *one who wants to start but only has the frame i sold him, its the chrome one sold it for 20$.
> *


must have a J O B.... :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

NO HE DONT, BUT I DO :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 11 2008, 02:22 AM~10388543
> *NO HE DONT, BUT I DO  :biggrin:
> *


thats whats up....

we got to be a lil more stric you know...  

your progress is on the up and up....


----------



## 2lowsyn

well if he cant make one hows he going to get any where ?


im off to bed for the night


----------



## Lil Spanks

so what does everyone say????


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 11 2008, 09:42 AM~10389559
> *so what does everyone say????
> *


texas is cool, and new mex is cool.....


never in my yrs of lowridering have i scene any other club single out thier anniversary.....


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 11 2008, 05:48 PM~10392932
> *
> *


were the shirts sent by us mail or ups or something


----------



## 817Lowrider

ordered 2 more banners today. rene and ericg I get em to you as soon as I can


----------



## 2lowsyn

ima hang it in the front porch for a day LOL just to show off :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 11 2008, 05:28 PM~10393190
> *ordered 2 more banners today. rene and ericg I get em to you as soon as I can
> *


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 11 2008, 04:28 PM~10393635
> *:angry:  :angry:
> *


???


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 11 2008, 06:28 PM~10393635
> *:angry:  :angry:
> *


what? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 11 2008, 06:28 PM~10393638
> *???
> *


 hes jelous :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

i hope not, camargo park is coming up soon and i want to realy make this one , i want the bike to daybue here in SAN ANTO and i want to rep it hard with a banner and my shit and next year i have the plauqe to take :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

its a 3x2 banner nice lil size big enough for a while


----------



## 2lowsyn

sweet.... . . . .


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 11 2008, 06:31 PM~10393664
> *hes jelous  :biggrin:
> *


 :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## 817Lowrider

had them made today. I will have you made one too but you gotta wait


----------



## 2lowsyn

NEW AVATAR YAAAaaaa


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 11 2008, 07:02 PM~10393918
> *NEW AVATAR YAAAaaaa
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 11 2008, 06:46 PM~10393791
> *had them made today. I will have you made one too but you gotta wait
> *


i might air brush one!!


----------



## Aztecbike

:angel:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Apr 12 2008, 01:40 AM~10396624
> *:angel:
> *


you never got back to me on that logo.....


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 10 2008, 08:06 AM~10380802
> *no bike in cali :tears: u assholes well not art more like casper
> *


what about me?


----------



## 2lowsyn

is this all i need to get car paint through an air brush and use a top fill full size paint gun ? 8 gallons-115 psi- 2hp


----------



## tequila sunrise

115 psi is pretty fuckin strong. i have a compressor at work that is used for the jackhammers and they use 115 psi. adjust the psi on the gun regulator to about 25 psi. i use my brother's gun only if i use flake, i get lazy about cleaning it out, especially between colors and clear. so i just stick with the black gold aerosols. other than that, have fun sprayin!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 12 2008, 02:01 PM~10398937
> *is this all i need to get car paint through an air brush and use a top fill full size paint gun ? 8 gallons-115 psi- 2hp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it will work...spraying with a big air gun it wil be playing catch up!

its perfect for airbrush....i used an airbrush to clear coat skys bike!


----------



## tequila sunrise

well, as the club is setting up at san bernardino, im stuck at work today, planned to go in early tomorrow to set up. i have it but now im not sure, the baby is sick and i don't want to send her to the in laws miserable. just hoping she gets better.


----------



## TearsofaClownII

sup fam whats goin on


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Apr 12 2008, 06:11 PM~10400127
> *sup fam whats goin on
> *


sup flow-rida chap!


----------



## TearsofaClownII

U know it just working on the secret projects................................


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Apr 12 2008, 07:33 PM~10400207
> *U know it just working on the secret projects................................
> *


----------



## TearsofaClownII

I got something else coming in the mail in 2weeks wheels,twsited grips and ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????have to find out THEE ARTISTICS B.C SNEEK PEEK COMING SOON


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Apr 12 2008, 07:40 PM~10400230
> *I got something else coming in the mail in 2weeks wheels,twsited grips and ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????have to find out THEE ARTISTICS B.C SNEEK PEEK COMING SOON
> *


whoo sneak peek cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 12 2008, 01:46 PM~10399395
> *it will work...spraying with a big air gun it wil be playing catch up!
> 
> its perfect for airbrush....i used an airbrush to clear coat skys bike!
> *


 :uh: u aint for mine


----------



## las_crucez

sup erica?


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Apr 12 2008, 09:07 PM~10400565
> *sup erica?
> *


erica? dont think he's a chick eh? :biggrin:


----------



## TearsofaClownII

:biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez

pretty sure he's a she


----------



## eric ramos

fuck casper if he dont show up atleast to see in san bernadino hes out hahaha fuck him fuck him fuck him


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Apr 12 2008, 09:13 PM~10400671
> *pretty sure he's a she
> *


yeah not gonna confirm that, but if you think so, ok :biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez

:wave:


----------



## las_crucez

fernando wat happened?


----------



## 2lowsyn

ola bitchs


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 12 2008, 10:24 PM~10401102
> *ola bitchs
> *


sup man


----------



## 2lowsyn

not much getn ready for the fender so i got something to show to you guys soon.


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 12 2008, 10:32 PM~10401152
> *not much getn ready for the fender so i got something to show to you guys soon.
> *


cool beans


----------



## TearsofaClownII

i got something too florida is going to do it big for the 08 for THEE ARTISTICS B.C.


----------



## 2lowsyn

is that the seacret prject that you were talking about?


----------



## show-bound

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

all eyes on me :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## socios b.c. prez

wheres juan gotti?


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 12 2008, 11:28 PM~10402925
> *wheres juan gotti?
> *


work? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 13 2008, 01:28 AM~10402925
> *wheres juan gotti?
> *


prob got that electric cut off...


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 12 2008, 11:46 PM~10403054
> *prob got that electric cut off...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

shitty.


----------



## ericg

can any of yall fuckers hook me up wit 26'' parts? ill trade for 20'' inch parts


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:wave: 

juan like the progress on your bike
art gotta talk to you


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 13 2008, 12:07 AM~10403172
> *can any of yall fuckers hook me up wit 26'' parts? ill trade for 20'' inch parts
> *


i dont have parts for that yet i m gunna need some to but you can talk to http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...DE=03&MID=26506 91 somthing he got the parts you need .


----------



## The ZONE

this topic is way too quiet when juan is not here :werd:


----------



## eric ramos

yep hes a whore i think he dont have internet for a while


----------



## 2lowsyn

damn that sucks i know iv ben ther


----------



## show-bound

sup with the FLICKAs Arty...

where the shirts?


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 14 2008, 12:36 PM~10411625
> *sup with the FLICKAs Arty...
> 
> where the shirts?
> *


mine arent here yet either


----------



## 2lowsyn

how long should it take ? i can wait 

( no i cant :roflmao: )


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:|


----------



## eric ramos

fuck casper kick htat puto out


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 14 2008, 12:22 PM~10413112
> *fuck casper kick htat puto out
> *


and bring back juan gotti. :|


----------



## tequila sunrise

i gotta get new forks so my fat ass can ride the bike. they are the same ones since 95. i took it to a cruise night a block from my work saturday. i took it for a cruise, and damn front wheel came off and i saved the bike but my knee is pretty fucked up. that's not good since i have diabetes. so im gonna hit up bone collector. then eventually go with matching sissy bar and fender braces. gives me an excuse to upgrade :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 14 2008, 02:34 PM~10413600
> *i gotta get new forks so my fat ass can ride the bike. they are the same ones since 95. i took it to a cruise night a block from my work saturday. i took it for a cruise, and  damn front wheel came off and i saved the bike but my knee is pretty fucked up. that's not good since i have diabetes. so im gonna hit up bone collector. then eventually go with matching sissy bar and fender braces. gives me an excuse to upgrade :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: me tooo


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 14 2008, 01:34 PM~10413600
> *i gotta get new forks so my fat ass can ride the bike. they are the same ones since 95. i took it to a cruise night a block from my work saturday. i took it for a cruise, and  damn front wheel came off and i saved the bike but my knee is pretty fucked up. that's not good since i have diabetes. so im gonna hit up bone collector. then eventually go with matching sissy bar and fender braces. gives me an excuse to upgrade :cheesy:
> *


for real i was guna ask you if youv thought about it ?
bring it back and kick ass bro :machinegun: got see what that bike will look like with some cistom parts


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 11 2008, 05:28 PM~10393190
> *ordered 2 more banners today. rene and ericg I get em to you as soon as I can
> *


seems like a loyal member to me! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 2lowsyn

X2 , i dont think he would go. 






FUCKN BETTER NOT ! :machinegun: 






no i know he aint going any where 





:guns: cus ima take his legs out :roflmao: 







nha he aint going any where :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 14 2008, 07:44 PM~10415756
> *X2 , i dont think he would go.
> FUCKN BETTER NOT ! :machinegun:
> no i know he aint going any where
> :guns: cus ima take his legs out  :roflmao:
> nha he aint going any where  :thumbsup:
> *


its not an issue!


----------



## show-bound

where tf are the SB pics!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 14 2008, 07:46 PM~10415775
> *where tf are the SB pics!!
> *


x2


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 14 2008, 08:25 PM~10416102
> *x2
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 14 2008, 08:27 PM~10416120
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 14 2008, 06:29 PM~10416138
> *
> *


MY *****!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 14 2008, 08:31 PM~10416152
> *MY *****!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 14 2008, 08:41 PM~10416245
> *:biggrin:
> *


get me some nuggets and a shake!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 14 2008, 08:43 PM~10416259
> *get me some nuggets and a shake!
> *


no


----------



## The ZONE

ooh milkshake sound good right now doesnt it? :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 14 2008, 08:43 PM~10416266
> *no
> *


ASS


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 14 2008, 06:45 PM~10416276
> *I LIKE MAN ASS
> *


 :uh: :uh: 
:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 14 2008, 06:44 PM~10416271
> *ooh milkshake sound good right now doesnt it? :biggrin:
> *


damn you high aint you ? uffin:


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 14 2008, 09:46 PM~10416287
> *damn you high aint you ? uffin:
> *


nope, just hungry


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 14 2008, 06:46 PM~10416287
> *damn you high aint you ? uffin:
> *


NICE AVITAR


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 14 2008, 08:47 PM~10416302
> *NICE AVITAR
> *


I gets ya banner tomorrow :0


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 14 2008, 06:47 PM~10416302
> *NICE AVITAR
> *


thank you iv ben wanting one for some time and saw the pick of the shirts so why not , when i get my shirt im taking pics of it on .


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 14 2008, 06:47 PM~10416308
> *I gets ya banner tomorrow :0
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: bikes ready for bondo


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 14 2008, 08:49 PM~10416330
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  bikes ready for bondo
> *


already


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 14 2008, 06:47 PM~10416308
> *I gets ya banner tomorrow :0
> *


sure get me all wet for it :biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 14 2008, 09:49 PM~10416324
> *thank you iv ben wanting one for some time and saw the pick of the shirts so why not , when i get my shirt im taking pics of it on .
> *


oh i think we all are :biggrin: that is WHEN we get them


----------



## 817Lowrider

art is cutting it close. I need my frame fool


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 14 2008, 08:50 PM~10416333
> *sure get me all wet for it  :biggrin:
> *


  


ANY OTHER CHAPS WANT A 3X2 BANNER IT WILL BE 24.00 AND i WILL SHIPPED IT TO YOU. THE RIBBON WILL COME WITH BIKE CLUB UNLESS SPECIFIED BY YOUR CHAPTER PREZ!!!!!!


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 14 2008, 06:50 PM~10416334
> *oh i think we all are :biggrin: that is WHEN we get them
> *


hu ? all together shit that be a better avetar


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 14 2008, 09:52 PM~10416357
> *hu ? all together shit that be a better avetar
> *


heres where its from:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UgvKQqoB84


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 14 2008, 06:49 PM~10416332
> *already
> *


i think so we bondo it ,primer and see wat i can work out on paint :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 14 2008, 08:55 PM~10416393
> *i think so we bondo it ,primer and see wat i can work out on paint  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 14 2008, 06:55 PM~10416393
> *i think so we bondo it ,primer and see wat i can work out on paint  :biggrin:
> *


i here that shit , im still thinkn about the piant sceem too LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=220201455647










Just bought this for the cutty.
65.shipped. dirty cheap!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

nice to see you guys on top of it!!!

THEE ARTISTICS baby!!


----------



## 2lowsyn

nice......and for a cutty even better


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 14 2008, 09:01 PM~10416458
> *nice......and for a cutty even better
> *


----------



## 2lowsyn

man that shit was funny them topics are all whored up now







damn whores LMAO


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 14 2008, 10:12 PM~10416556
> *man that shit was funny them topics are all whored up now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn whores LMAO
> *


damn whered you find that smiley


----------



## 2lowsyn

minidream from the lil modlers forum  funny hu ?


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 14 2008, 10:15 PM~10416578
> *minidream from the lil modlers forum   funny hu ?
> *


its so wrong but so funny :biggrin:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 14 2008, 06:59 PM~10416421
> *i here that shit , im still thinkn about the piant sceem too LOL
> *


im goin back with blue but the deadline is cumming and i think maybe just maybe i may have to use house of kolor rattle can  :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 14 2008, 09:24 PM~10416689
> *im goin back with blue but the deadline is cumming and i think maybe just maybe i may have to use house of kolor rattle can    :angry:
> *


fuck it its just for one show


----------



## 2lowsyn

yha fuck it 
thers the modle car paint cans ? have you ever tryed that shit ? might work under the right condtions ? tymelia i think is what its called


----------



## eric ramos

im glad to see fatass 12year old for reals welcome back all hell broke lose with out you


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 14 2008, 07:28 PM~10416736
> *yha fuck it
> thers the modle car paint cans ? have you ever tryed that shit ? might work under the right condtions ? tymelia i think is what its called
> *


yea ive seen it done cums out hella good kid in my hood had his done with the house of color candy blue and it came out good juan wen u cummin to bondo?? imma look it over and make sure theres no holes or nothing


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 14 2008, 09:33 PM~10416784
> *yea ive seen it done cums out hella good kid in my hood had his done with the house of color candy blue and it came out good juan wen u cummin to bondo?? imma look it over and make sure theres no holes or nothing
> *


sautday for sure


----------



## 2lowsyn

sounds like a date


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 14 2008, 10:33 PM~10416792
> *sautday for sure
> *


sautday? what the hell is that? oh did you mean saturday
ohhhh... sa-tur-day, saturday, hmm... :biggrin:


----------



## ericg

ok ill be here saturday is the 19th so well bondo it and pretty sure wen it dries ill spray the primer and thatll be done but im gonna shop around and if i dnt have a painter by tuesday imma rattle can it .and have it put back together by saturday :biggrin: shit im fuckin nervouse


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 14 2008, 07:34 PM~10416797
> *sounds like a date
> *


nohomo :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 14 2008, 09:37 PM~10416845
> *ok ill be here saturday is the 19th so well bondo it and pretty sure wen it dries ill spray the primer and thatll be done but im gonna shop around and if i dnt have a painter by tuesday imma rattle can it .and have it put back together by saturday :biggrin: shit im fuckin nervouse
> *


cool. at about 2:30pm Im outy gotta go home


----------



## 2lowsyn

dont be i took 3 place with a street bike that was painted with a spray can , itll be fine just DONT FUCK UP -LOL 
ima do mine the same way :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

where chillywilly today ?


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 14 2008, 07:39 PM~10416867
> *dont be i took 3 place with a street bike that was painted with a spray can , itll be fine just DONT FUCK UP -LOL
> ima do mine the same way  :biggrin:
> *


u cummin up here?


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 14 2008, 07:39 PM~10416860
> *cool. at about 2:30pm Im outy gotta go home
> *


iight so wat time u plan to head out here ?


----------



## 2lowsyn

fort worth ?


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 14 2008, 07:57 PM~10417093
> *fort worth ?
> *


yea for the 97.9 show


----------



## 2lowsyn

i for got when is it ? 27 this mounth ?


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 14 2008, 08:01 PM~10417130
> *i for got when is it  ? 27 this mounth ?
> *


yup :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

idk kinda in a pinch with everything, but ill see what up ima push for it .
i want to......


im out gata work tomarow


HOLLA 210 in this mutha


----------



## show-bound

IM OFF TO HOUSTON AGAIN!!! 1-2 WEEKS!


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 14 2008, 08:33 PM~10417471
> *IM OFF TO HOUSTON AGAIN!!! 1-2 WEEKS!
> *


were u from?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 14 2008, 10:41 PM~10417534
> *were u from?
> *


TEXAS :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

From: texas:from D to the H to SA & West
Car Club: Thee Artistics


----------



## show-bound

HAD MY LIL BOY AND MOVED HOME TO LUBBOCK AFTER 20 SOMTHING YRS... 


WEST TX


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:angry:


----------



## 2lowsyn

dang did you guys read in the juan topic layitlow said to stop . LOL


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 14 2008, 10:47 PM~10417607
> *:angry:
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## ericg

damn fuck fuck fuck fuck does walmart sell ww tires???? fuck dammit dammit :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 14 2008, 11:52 PM~10418334
> *damn fuck fuck fuck fuck does walmart sell ww tires???? fuck dammit dammit :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


what you need


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 14 2008, 10:01 PM~10418428
> *what you need
> *


2 ww tires asap before the 27th :angry: :angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 15 2008, 12:10 AM~10418521
> *2 ww tires asap before the 27th :angry:  :angry:
> *


ebay..i will be in houston wed!


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 14 2008, 10:20 PM~10418628
> *ebay..i will be in houston wed!
> *


ill be back im going to ebay im on a mission :biggrin:
new page :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

theres that one shop west of dtoen fortworth...


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 14 2008, 10:21 PM~10418638
> *theres that one shop west of dtoen fortworth...
> *


in stock?? theres blackgold here in arlington but they order them i might as well order them myself


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 15 2008, 12:22 AM~10418647
> *in stock?? theres blackgold here in arlington but they order them i might as well order them myself
> *


not black gold....he has a website..not sure if he order or not...


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 15 2008, 12:24 AM~10418663
> *not black gold....he has a website..not sure if he order or not...
> *


http://www.krazykreationlowriderbikes.com/


----------



## TearsofaClownII

SUP FAM HOW EVERYTHING COMING ALONG


----------



## show-bound

talked to art today, said shirts are on there way!


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 15 2008, 06:57 PM~10423506
> *talked to art today, said shirts are on there way!
> *


whoo finally damn ive been shaking here waiting for these things :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 14 2008, 09:56 PM~10417089
> *iight so wat time u plan to head out here ?
> *


2:30


----------



## 2lowsyn

yha iv ben buffn up , so i look bettter then you guys when i put it on :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 15 2008, 12:26 AM~10418675
> *http://www.krazykreationlowriderbikes.com/
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 15 2008, 06:26 PM~10423687
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


if they got em...why not..

change your avi already!


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 15 2008, 03:57 PM~10423506
> *talked to art today, said shirts are on there way!
> *


----------



## 2lowsyn

sup fellas


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 15 2008, 06:57 PM~10423506
> *talked to art today, said shirts are on there way!
> *


so the shirts are on the way... as of what day?


----------



## 2lowsyn

who care not like we paid for them on time LMAO


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 15 2008, 08:16 PM~10424556
> *so the shirts are on the way... as of what day?
> *


pm ART


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 15 2008, 08:16 PM~10424556
> *so the shirts are on the way... as of what day?
> *


pm ART


----------



## 2lowsyn

ill give him a call when thay get here to tell him to get online so i can show it off YHA


----------



## socios b.c. prez

wack


----------



## 2lowsyn

what you mean wack ?
it just means ill show that i got it ....


----------



## Lil Spanks

*ITS LIKE LITTLE KIDS FIGHTING....AND IM SICK OF IT :angry: WHEN YOU EVEN TYPE OR GOING TO WRITE SOMETHING TO START FIGHT , IT MAKES ME LOOK BAD AND I GET CALLS UP THE ASS....SO WHOS NEXT TO JOIN CASPER... AND LEAVE SERIGO ALONE, IT WAS HIS CHOICE TO LEAVE AND NOW WERE COOL PEOPLE SO DONT BRING HIM UP TOO*:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 2lowsyn

Aww sorry to here that. . . . . 



how it ben chilly havent seen you in some time now


----------



## eric ramos

suck it u cock mongler


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 15 2008, 09:11 PM~10425524
> *ITS LIKE LITTLE KIDS FIGHTING....AND IM SICK OF IT :angry: WHEN YOU EVEN TYPE OR GOING TO WRITE SOMETHING TO START FIGHT , IT MAKES ME LOOK BAD AND I GET CALLS UP THE ASS....SO WHOS NEXT TO JOIN CASPER... AND LEAVE SERIGO ALONE, IT WAS HIS CHOICE TO LEAVE AND NOW WERE COOL PEOPLE SO DONT BRING HIM UP TOO:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


I HAVE TO KEEP UPDATING IT :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

ok ok im sorry


----------



## Lil Spanks

*AND IF PEOPLE ARE NOT HAPPY IN THIS CLUB....THEIR'S THE DOOR....ITS YOUR CHOICE....AND TO OTHER CLUBS READING THIS IF YOU HAVE PROBLEMS WITH ONE OF MY MEMBERS YOU PM ME OR IM JUST A PHONE CALL AWAY......AND TO EVERYONE, THINK BEFORE EVEN STARTING A TOPIC ABOUT SOMEONE* :angry:


----------



## Dirk

I'd be happy if I was in the club, there are definately some great bikes!


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 15 2008, 08:29 PM~10425721
> *AND IF PEOPLE ARE NOT HAPPY IN THIS CLUB....THEIR'S THE DOOR....ITS YOUR CHOICE....AND TO OTHER CLUBS READING THIS IF YOU HAVE PROBLEMS WITH ONE OF MY MEMBERS YOU PM ME OR IM JUST A PHONE CALL AWAY......AND TO EVERYONE, THINK BEFORE EVEN STARTING A TOPIC ABOUT SOMEONE :angry:
> *


true true :worship:


----------



## Lil Spanks

REAL TALK


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 15 2008, 11:16 PM~10426992
> *REAL TALK
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Dirk_@Apr 15 2008, 11:49 PM~10426715
> *I'd be happy if I was in the club, there are definately some great bikes!
> *


whatcha got...?? :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 16 2008, 03:26 AM~10427856
> *whatcha got...?? :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

ok art
im back in the game
ima start buildin a mild bike 
im not gonna do it all at one tyme
but ima slow do it i want it done ryte


if you guys can give me sum good ideas for frame wors for milds would be nice




*THEE ARTISTCS

*


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 16 2008, 08:55 AM~10429051
> *ok art
> im back in the game
> ima start buildin a mild bike
> im not gonna do it all at one tyme
> but ima slow do it i want it done ryte
> if you guys can give me sum good ideas for frame wors for milds would be nice
> THEE ARTISTCS
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise

i don't give a fuck if the baby is sick, i go in a diabetic coma, but im definately going to this show!
SUNDAY, APRIL 27, CHARTER OAK HIGH SCHOOL IN COVINA, CA. it's a benefit for a kid who was seriously injured from a car accident while trick or treating. contact jen martinez 626 255 7306.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 16 2008, 08:57 AM~10429071
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

and sorry guys i didn't make it to the show in san berdoo. my daughter was (and still is) sick with a pretty bad cold. no sleep for any of us. i had new display mirrors, re painted inside of fenders, which came out bad ass, and a new 2g memory card for all the booty shots.


----------



## Dirk

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 16 2008, 03:26 AM~10427856
> *whatcha got...?? :cheesy:
> *


I have nothing yet, but this is the first thread i looked at when i checked out the bike forum and it sparked my interest in bikes again cause there are a lot of awesome bikes coming from you all. so itll be a while before i really get rollin again, but hopefully one of theses days ill have a few nice bikes of my own :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 16 2008, 12:17 PM~10430065
> *   and sorry guys i didn't make it to the show in san berdoo. my daughter was (and still is) sick with a pretty bad cold. no sleep for any of us. i had new display mirrors, re painted inside of fenders, which came out bad ass, and a new 2g memory card for all the booty shots.
> *


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

pm sent chilly


----------



## Lil Spanks

pm sent back


----------



## TearsofaClownII

Scissor lift and trike kit for sale make offers homie club members only


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Apr 16 2008, 12:44 PM~10430967
> *Scissor lift and trike kit for sale make offers homie club members only
> *


hmm, id like to do a trike so i can put my daughter back there, but not lookin to pay a grip for the scissor. show wise that would be bad ass, gotta think about what i want to do.


----------



## las_crucez

http://tampa.craigslist.org/bik/638291036.html

http://tampa.craigslist.org/bik/619780452.html


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS+Apr 16 2008, 08:55 AM~10429051-->
> 
> 
> 
> ok art
> im back in the game
> ima start buildin a mild bike
> im not gonna do it all at one tyme
> but ima slow do it i want it done ryte
> if you guys can give me sum good ideas for frame wors for milds would be nice
> *THEE ARTISTCS
> 
> *
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good to see you back
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tequila sunrise_@Apr 16 2008, 11:17 AM~10430065
> *   and sorry guys i didn't make it to the show in san berdoo. my daughter was (and still is) sick with a pretty bad cold. no sleep for any of us. i had new display mirrors, re painted inside of fenders, which came out bad ass, and a new 2g memory card for all the booty shots.
> *


damn hope she gets better get some mexican medicen it works better then tryaminc or watevers for children flueshit


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 16 2008, 03:53 PM~10431849
> *
> damn hope she gets better get some mexican medicen it works better then tryaminc or watevers for children flueshit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: it true though.. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

yo got a pic or ur bike? i didnt even know u was club n fam


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 16 2008, 03:17 PM~10432022
> *yo got a pic or ur bike? i didnt even know u was club n fam
> *


who?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 16 2008, 04:17 PM~10432022
> *yo got a pic or ur bike? i didnt even know u was club n fam
> *


i dont have a recent pix of it 
http://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh6/91b...r/lowlow002.jpg
http://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh6/91basher/100_4557.jpg


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## erick323

uffin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Dirk_@Apr 16 2008, 12:03 PM~10430323
> *I have nothing yet, but this is the first thread i looked at when i checked out the bike forum and it sparked my interest in bikes again cause there are a lot of awesome bikes coming from you all.  so itll be a while before i really get rollin again, but hopefully one of theses days ill have a few nice bikes of my own  :biggrin:
> *


well dirk i hope you get something i might have a frame if you need to get you started ?

i got yo back foo.
P.S.M.C.C.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Apr 16 2008, 01:44 PM~10430967
> *Scissor lift and trike kit for sale make offers homie club members only
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> good to see you back
> :biggrin:
> yup gonna do it ryte and big ya dig


----------



## 817Lowrider

erikg and 2lowsyn. I got your banners Rene send me your addy and I will ship it to you. eric Ill drop yours off saturday. oh and TX Chap the 10th is around the corner. be ready.


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 16 2008, 06:26 PM~10433110
> *erikg and 2lowsyn. I got your banners Rene send me your addy and I will ship it to you. eric Ill drop yours off saturday. oh and TX Chap the 10th is around the corner. be ready.
> *


yup i know


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 16 2008, 06:26 PM~10433110
> *erikg and 2lowsyn. I got your banners Rene send me your addy and I will ship it to you. eric Ill drop yours off saturday. oh and TX Chap the 10th is around the corner. be ready.
> *


 :thumbsup: 10th??


----------



## Lil Spanks

10th???


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg+Apr 16 2008, 09:29 PM~10433800-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: 10th??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 16 2008, 09:32 PM~10433824
> *10th???
> *


that shit i asked you last month


----------



## Lil Spanks

:dunno:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 16 2008, 07:42 PM~10433947
> *:dunno:
> *


x2 wat u talkin about?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 16 2008, 09:43 PM~10433964
> *x2 wat u talkin about?
> *


tx shit pm sent


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 16 2008, 08:43 PM~10433964
> *x2 wat u talkin about?
> *


wat u talkin about? :scrutinize:


----------



## eric ramos

COCK AND BALLS


----------



## Lil Spanks

nevermind i got it


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 16 2008, 08:54 PM~10434067
> *I LIKE TO SUCK RAUL'S COCK AND BALLS
> *


 :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

:guns: E GANG BANGIN


----------



## 817Lowrider

yes dumb ass.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 16 2008, 08:56 PM~10434094
> *:guns: E GANG BANGIN
> *


 :machinegun: F.T.P. WESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSTSIDE NIKKA


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 16 2008, 09:44 PM~10433979
> *tx shit pm sent
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 16 2008, 09:59 PM~10434151
> *:dunno:
> *


read back


----------



## eric ramos

FTPPPPPPP


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 16 2008, 10:05 PM~10434213
> *FTPPPPPPP
> *


meh. ohh I talk to art are chaps are merging. we will be the NEW TEXAS chap.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 16 2008, 10:08 PM~10434241
> *meh. ohh I talk to art are chaps are merging. we will be the NEW TEXAS chap.
> *


WTF NEW TEXAS

:roflmao: 

ERIC ...HOLD MY POCKET!!


----------



## eric ramos

WTF?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 16 2008, 10:21 PM~10434418
> *WTF?
> *


sowwwy eric


----------



## eric ramos

WERDIZLES


----------



## TearsofaClownII

Anbody interested in some parts 
trike kit 85 plus shipping 
scissor lift 100 pllus shipping 
flat twisted bars 25 plus shipping 
flat twisted bent sissybars 15 plus shipping 
twsited crank 20 plus shipping 
twisted sprocket 20 plus shipping 
or hit me up with best offers


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Apr 16 2008, 10:26 PM~10434491
> *Anbody interested in some parts
> trike kit 85 plus shipping
> scissor lift 100 pllus shipping
> flat twisted bars 25 plus shipping
> flat twisted bent sissybars 15 plus shipping
> twsited crank 20 plus shipping
> twisted sprocket 20 plus shipping
> or hit me up with best offers
> *


----------



## TearsofaClownII

damn that shit is scary looking


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Apr 16 2008, 10:26 PM~10434491
> *Anbody interested in some parts
> trike kit 85 plus shipping
> scissor lift 100 pllus shipping
> flat twisted bars 25 plus shipping
> flat twisted bent sissybars 15 plus shipping
> twsited crank 20 plus shipping
> twisted sprocket 20 plus shipping
> or hit me up with best offers
> *


might have someone intrested in the trike kit, you have to send cod. its a youngster


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 16 2008, 10:29 PM~10434517
> *might have someone intrested in the trike kit, you have to send cod. its a youngster
> *


----------



## TearsofaClownII

WTF IS GOING ON


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Apr 16 2008, 10:31 PM~10434558
> *WTF IS GOING ON
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 16 2008, 10:30 PM~10434540
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you at mc;ds or home.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 16 2008, 10:39 PM~10434660
> *you at mc;ds or home.
> *


home. I paid my shit today. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 16 2008, 10:39 PM~10434670
> *home. I paid my shit today. :biggrin:
> *


all hell, be chillaxing butt naked on the laptop...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 16 2008, 08:39 PM~10434670
> *home. I paid my shit today. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 16 2008, 10:41 PM~10434685
> *all hell, be chillaxing butt naked on the laptop...
> *


and you know this mannnnn!!!!!!!!


but I gotta go to sleep I got to work in the morning. mehhh


----------



## show-bound

> and you know this mannnnn!!!!!!!!
> but I gotta go to sleep I got to work in the morning. mehhh
> [/quote
> work in the morning..you got a job?
> 
> the cubicle J O B


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 16 2008, 10:45 PM~10434738
> *work in the morning..you got a job?
> 
> the cubicle J O B
> *


I didnt tell you? I work for the RR now. I am in a cubicle. I have a big ass desk and and have to dress nice to work. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 16 2008, 10:47 PM~10434758
> *I didnt tell you? I work for the RR now. I am in a cubicle. I have a big ass desk and and have to dress nice to work. :biggrin:
> *


the RR rail road? i recall and interview...you never said anything official...


----------



## 817Lowrider

I started monday. yes the Rail Road ez shit customer service. 

"BNSF this is Juan how may I help you". lmao ahhahahahah


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 16 2008, 10:51 PM~10434799
> *I started monday. yes the Rail Road ez shit customer service.
> 
> "BNSF this is Juan how may I help you". lmao ahhahahahah
> *


easy money...lol

gonna put some trains on your chit...hahahhahahhaha


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 16 2008, 10:52 PM~10434813
> *easy money...lol
> 
> gonna put some trains on your chit...hahahhahahhaha
> *


hella ez . I aint never been an a office type environment. I gotta tone down my language. ahahaha


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I found this in another topic.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 17 2008, 01:25 AM~10436292
> *I found this in another topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 14 2008, 07:31 PM~10416152
> *MY *****!!!!!!
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 17 2008, 09:56 AM~10437299
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


call me or text me...When should we be expecting the shirts


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 17 2008, 11:07 AM~10437362
> *call me or text me...When should we be expecting the shirts
> *


x2 send me a pm


----------



## tequila sunrise

im lookin for a trike kit. not much $, but keep an eye out for me.


----------



## 2lowsyn

like this


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 16 2008, 08:27 PM~10434498
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAY ! HOW YOU DOIN ! !


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 17 2008, 10:20 AM~10437790
> *im lookin for a trike kit. not much $, but keep an eye out for me.
> *


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 17 2008, 01:33 PM~10439269
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 17 2008, 12:42 PM~10439315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## 67Caprice

whats up


----------



## tequila sunrise

:wave: what up bastards!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 17 2008, 02:42 PM~10439723
> *:wave: what up bastards!!!
> *


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 17 2008, 01:42 PM~10439723
> *:wave: what up bastards!!!
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Apr 16 2008, 07:26 PM~10434491
> *Anbody interested in some parts
> trike kit 85 plus shipping
> scissor lift 100 pllus shipping
> flat twisted bars 25 plus shipping
> flat twisted bent sissybars 15 plus shipping
> twsited crank 20 plus shipping
> twisted sprocket 20 plus shipping
> or hit me up with best offers
> *


damn, shipping would be expensive for the trike kit. and i really wanted it. oh well, 2lowsyn is gonna hook me up


----------



## eric ramos

popop


----------



## TearsofaClownII

HEY WHAT CHAPTERS ARE STILL UP.................................JUST WANNA SEE HOW MANY CHAPTERS THEE ARTISTICS B.C. GOT


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Apr 17 2008, 04:45 PM~10440466
> *HEY WHAT CHAPTERS ARE STILL UP.................................JUST WANNA SEE HOW MANY CHAPTERS THEE ARTISTICS B.C. GOT
> *


me :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

TX NM FL NY CALI


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Apr 17 2008, 03:45 PM~10440466
> *HEY WHAT CHAPTERS ARE STILL UP.................................JUST WANNA SEE HOW MANY CHAPTERS THEE ARTISTICS B.C. GOT
> *


SAN FERNADO VALLEY CHAP. IS COMING SOON :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 17 2008, 01:48 PM~10439770
> *damn, shipping would be expensive for the trike kit. and i really wanted it. oh well, 2lowsyn is gonna hook me up
> *


yha to try and buy some of what hes got LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider

some fucked up weather right now


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 17 2008, 08:17 PM~10441433
> *some fucked up weather right now
> *


hahaha, i was just wondering if it got you yet...


----------



## 817Lowrider

yes it did. Had my parents in the restroom. no chances. aint going thru that shit again


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 17 2008, 06:29 PM~10441505
> *yes it did. Had my parents in the restroom. no chances. aint going thru that shit again
> *


x2 we covered up tangerine dream with blanies :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 17 2008, 08:43 PM~10441615
> *x2 we covered up tangerine dream with blanies :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lemme see a pic of tangerine dream


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 17 2008, 08:43 PM~10441615
> *x2 we covered up tangerine dream with blanies :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


AHAHAHAHAHA what about the other montes


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 17 2008, 06:45 PM~10441626
> *lemme see a pic of tangerine dream
> *


let me upload them


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 17 2008, 06:49 PM~10441649
> *AHAHAHAHAHA  what about the other montes
> *


fuck the other ones :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Real quick guys I still can get these banners done for 3.80 a foot. 
thats like like 22.80 for a 3x2 which is a good size. if you buy some now I can get them shipped FREE!!! Contact your B.C. prez to see if you can have your club Chap or B.C. in the ribbon.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 17 2008, 08:53 PM~10441685
> *fuck the other ones :biggrin:
> *


ahahahahahahaha


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 17 2008, 06:45 PM~10441626
> *lemme see a pic of tangerine dream
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

say eric what club is he with???


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 17 2008, 07:12 PM~10441846
> *say eric what club is he with???
> *


mystic styles


----------



## ROBERTO G

damn i was just looking at the mag that has that monte  march 07 

this monte is making me fix my mine


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 17 2008, 09:14 PM~10441866
> *mystic styles
> *


in fort worth or agg?


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 17 2008, 07:19 PM~10441895
> *in fort worth or agg?
> *


the funk


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 17 2008, 09:21 PM~10441907
> *the funk
> *


aint never seen them at a cruise unless... do they have a blue lac and a red 64?


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 17 2008, 07:23 PM~10441924
> *aint never seen them at a cruise  unless... do they have a blue lac and a red 64?
> *


the car is here in agg the owner is my brotheres best friend so the cars practiclly both of thiers and thier both lazy fuckers :biggrin: pm sent


----------



## TearsofaClownII

i want a banner how much


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII+Apr 17 2008, 09:52 PM~10442196-->
> 
> 
> 
> i want a banner how much
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Apr 17 2008, 08:54 PM~10441687
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Real quick guys I still can get these banners done for 3.80 a foot.
> thats like like 22.80 for a 3x2 which is a good size. if you buy some now I can get them shipped FREE!!!  Contact your B.C. prez to see if you can have your club Chap or B.C. in the ribbon.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

heres my 6x3


cost me like 68.40
18 feet x 6.80 a foot=68.40
I recommend either a 3x2 or a 5x3


----------



## TearsofaClownII

u can get the banners


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Apr 17 2008, 10:05 PM~10442313
> *u can get the banners
> *


yes sir and Ill shipp the free. while I got the cash


----------



## TearsofaClownII

cool b4 i get my banner i want to get my 2 wheeler done first then ill get it my trike is gonna be awhile got hard comp out there for trikes now


----------



## 817Lowrider

I just bought my chap some 3x2s there inexpensive yet perfect size


----------



## TearsofaClownII

cool yea im deff getting one


----------



## eric ramos

meh wahhhhhh


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 17 2008, 10:39 PM~10442686
> *meh wahhhhhh
> *


 :uh: ****


----------



## eric ramos

fo showsssssssssssss well not **** u fato


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 17 2008, 08:27 PM~10441953
> *the car is here in agg the owner is my brotheres best friend so the cars practiclly both of thiers and thier both lazy fuckers :biggrin: pm sent
> *


the team of a&m customs were here in cali for the s.b show.....i told them that i wanna make plans to go work in there shop again.. :biggrin: maybe this year :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 17 2008, 10:49 PM~10442808
> *the team of a&m customs were here in cali for the s.b show.....i told them that i wanna make plans to go work in there shop again.. :biggrin: maybe this year :biggrin:
> *


hit me up this time fool


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 17 2008, 08:49 PM~10442808
> *the team of a&m customs were here in cali for the s.b show.....i told them that i wanna make plans to go work in there shop again.. :biggrin: maybe this year :biggrin:
> *


yea i know the were gon for a minute wat they say about workin at the shop?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 17 2008, 09:52 PM~10442848
> *hit me up this time fool
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 17 2008, 09:55 PM~10442875
> *yea i know the were gon for a minute wat they say about workin at the shop?
> *


yea last year i was there helping them around the shop and doing leafing work


----------



## ericg

so your the leafer everyones waiting on?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 17 2008, 09:58 PM~10442905
> *so your the leafer everyones waiting on?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


and i was suppose to hook up with this chick at dennys down the street.. :biggrin: tell them about that :biggrin:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 17 2008, 09:01 PM~10442935
> *and i was suppose to hook up with this chick at dennys down the street.. :biggrin: tell them about that :biggrin:
> *


haha did u ? so your the one thats suppost to be cummin from cali in like 3 months right


----------



## eric ramos

it was some crack whore


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 17 2008, 10:05 PM~10442978
> *haha did u ? so your the one thats suppost to be cummin from cali in like 3 months right
> *


  not this time


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 17 2008, 09:10 PM~10443018
> * not this time
> *


 :0 :0 y?


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## eric ramos

art why u hang up yesterday and did casper call you up or he just was a bitch anser these questions and more after the tone ..............beeep


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 17 2008, 09:33 PM~10443228
> *
> *


rag time?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 17 2008, 10:36 PM~10443257
> *im on my rag time
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 17 2008, 09:38 PM~10443276
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


pull the string. :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CHILLY WILLY, eric ramos, BigTex
:0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 17 2008, 10:39 PM~10443286
> *pull the string.  :|
> *


ur moms :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 17 2008, 09:41 PM~10443302
> *ur moms :|
> *


with your teeth....


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 17 2008, 10:40 PM~10443291
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: CHILLY WILLY, eric ramos, BigTex
> :0
> *


ALWAYS AROUND....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 17 2008, 09:40 PM~10443291
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: CHILLY WILLY, eric ramos, DONT SHOOT!!!!!*


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

you guys love eachother


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 17 2008, 10:45 PM~10443351
> *DONT SHOOT!!!!!
> *


DON'T OWN A GUN....

AND I DON'T OWN A HORSE EITHER....


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Apr 17 2008, 10:45 PM~10443347
> *ALWAYS AROUND....
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 17 2008, 10:45 PM~10443351
> *DONT SHOOT A LOAD IN MY EYE!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos

arts done of wat?
wtf are u talkin about
no more club?
give me ansers damn it


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 17 2008, 10:47 PM~10443366
> *:cheesy:
> *


SO U MAKING ANOTHER TRIP DOWN HERE......


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Apr 17 2008, 10:46 PM~10443361
> *DON'T OWN A GUN....
> 
> AND I  OWN A HORSE NAME ED.... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 17 2008, 10:49 PM~10443391
> *:cheesy:
> *


NICE ONE


----------



## Lil Spanks

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: *CHILLY WILLY, BigTex, show-bound, eric ramos, socios b.c. prez*
:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Apr 17 2008, 09:46 PM~10443361
> *DON'T OWN A GUN....
> 
> AND I DON'T OWN A HORSE EITHER....
> *


:uh: your from texas and you down own a gun? Do you atleast have a knife?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Apr 17 2008, 11:46 PM~10443361
> *DON'T OWN A GUN....
> 
> AND I DON'T OWN A HORSE EITHER....
> *


MADE A TEN HOUR TRIP TO HOUSTONE..LET ME TELL...I REVERTED OFF THE HIGHWAY FOR A DETOUR BEFORE KATY....

DAMNNNNNN THIS IS TX IS REALLY BOUT!! RANCHES AND SHIT LOAD OF COWS AND MEADOWS!!!

COOL LIL EXPERIENCE...CHIT LOAD OF OPEN LAND OUT HERE!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Apr 17 2008, 10:48 PM~10443375
> *SO U MAKING ANOTHER TRIP DOWN HERE......
> *


SHOOT YOU KNOW IT


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Apr 17 2008, 10:51 PM~10443401-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: your from texas and you down own a gun? Do you atleast have a knife?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HEY, I AM MEXICAN SO OF COURSE I HAVE A KNIFE!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Apr 17 2008, 10:51 PM~10443407
> *MADE A TEN HOUR TRIP TO HOUSTONE..LET ME TELL...I REVERTED OFF THE HIGHWAY FOR A DETOUR BEFORE KATY....
> 
> DAMNNNNNN  THIS IS TX IS REALLY BOUT!!  RANCHES AND SHIT LOAD OF COWS AND MEADOWS!!!
> 
> COOL LIL EXPERIENCE...CHIT LOAD OF OPEN LAND OUT HERE!
> *


YEAH OUTSIDE OF KATY YOU GET INTO THE COUNTRY LAND. YOU CAN SEE WHY PEOPLE THINK WE ALL HAVE HORSES AND CATTLE.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 17 2008, 10:51 PM~10443401
> *:uh: I OWN A DILDO
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Apr 17 2008, 10:54 PM~10443428
> *HEY, I AM MEXICAN SO I KICK YOUR ASS :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 17 2008, 10:45 PM~10443335
> *with your teeth....
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Apr 17 2008, 10:46 PM~10443361
> *DON'T OWN A GUN....I OWN A GAP
> 
> AND I OWN A HORSE HERES IT IS....
> *


----------



## TearsofaClownII

big tex u got a knife i thought u were mexican not puerto rican


----------



## 2lowsyn

sup fellas


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Apr 17 2008, 11:24 PM~10443640
> *big tex u got a knife i thought u were mexican not puerto rican
> *



ALL MEXICANS CARRY KNIVES.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:wave: 

hey art wat trike do u have for sale


----------



## eric ramos

suck it


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Apr 18 2008, 09:10 AM~10446117
> *ALL MEXICANS CARRY KNIVES.
> *


i got 2 :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 18 2008, 10:07 AM~10446476
> *suck it
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Apr 18 2008, 10:10 AM~10446117
> *ALL MEXICANS CARRY BANANAS.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 18 2008, 02:51 PM~10447427
> *:uh:
> *


the teeeeessss!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????????????????


----------



## eric ramos

true u fat shit


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 18 2008, 02:58 PM~10447463
> *the teeeeessss!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????????????????
> *


x2 wtf. its cutting close????


----------



## socios b.c. prez

have yall tried to call that puto?


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Apr 18 2008, 08:10 AM~10446117
> *ALL MEXICANS CARRY KNIVES.
> *


 :yes: and i use mine...so watch out now!!! hno: hno:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 18 2008, 03:29 PM~10448542
> *have yall tried to call that puto?
> *


should we ?


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Apr 18 2008, 09:10 AM~10446117
> *ALL MEXICANS CARRY KNIVES.
> *


x2 i gotta butterfly knife but dnt know how to use it i cut my self once


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 17 2008, 09:08 PM~10441819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

whers this from ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 18 2008, 07:07 PM~10449165
> *whers this from ?
> *


mystic styles I think


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 18 2008, 06:39 PM~10449758
> *mystic styles I think
> *


yup :biggrin: 
juan u aint see it wen u came over fool


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 18 2008, 08:42 PM~10449777
> *yup :biggrin:
> juan u aint see it wen u came over fool
> *


the plaque???


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 18 2008, 06:45 PM~10449794
> *the plaque???
> *


it doesnt have one its just gold leafed on the trunk


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 18 2008, 09:10 PM~10449947
> *it doesnt have one its just gold leafed on the trunk
> *


nice. yeah I saw it last time.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 17 2008, 08:54 PM~10441687
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Real quick guys I still can get these banners done for 3.80 a foot.
> thats like like 22.80 for a 3x2 which is a good size. if you buy some now I can get them shipped FREE!!!  Contact your B.C. prez to see if you can have your club Chap or B.C. in the ribbon.
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 18 2008, 03:57 PM~10449095
> *x2 i gotta butterfly knife but dnt know how to use it i cut my self once
> *


that's not a knife, maybe in 1988, but a real knife is serrated and at least 4 1/2 inches. i have a black smith and wesson s.w.a.t. and damn that thing can cut. that's what i used to cut out a pregnant woman from her burning car. cut off the seat belt and saved her life before the car blew up and launched about 15ft into the air. she named her kid after me and i was given the key to the city....okay, maybe i blew it out of proportion  always had a knife on me since i was 10 years old and never cut myself, maybe because i don't play with them and keep it away from my body. (saftey tip!!  )


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 19 2008, 10:01 AM~10453223
> *that's not a knife, maybe in 1988, but a real knife is serrated and at least 4 1/2 inches. i have a black smith and wesson s.w.a.t. and damn that thing can cut. that's what i used to cut out a pregnant woman from her burning car. cut off the seat belt and saved her life before the car blew up and launched about 15ft into the air. she named her kid after me and i was given the key to the city....okay, maybe i blew it out of proportion  always had a knife on me since i was 10 years old and never cut myself, maybe because i don't play with them and keep it away from my body. (saftey tip!!  )
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tequila sunrise

okay, took a look at shows here in cali. so here is where i'll be:

_CRUISE NIGHTS_
1st sat of month-mama's grill, chino-ohana c.c.
3rd sat-duke's burgers, city of industry
gangs to grace, pomona ...not sure on which days

_ SHOWS_
april 27-charter oak high school-covina
may 4-elysian park GOTS TO GO
may 25-frank g. bonelli park, san dimas-traffic c.c.
june 1-costa mesa fairgrounds-streetlow magazine
june 7-inland valley street rods-ontario (euclid/holt)
june 29-highland park-goodtimes
july 13-highland park-ImperialS

there is also a model meeting at pegasus hobbies in montclair on 3rd sat from 7-9

hopefully im not the only one at these shows. hate lookin like a lost puppy all alone


----------



## show-bound

sure has been quite up in here..see all you homies on myspace...stop in and say whats up now and then........


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuckin gang unit swarmed at the car wash. no one else just the lowlows :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 19 2008, 11:51 PM~10457567
> *fuckin gang unit swarmed at the car wash. no one else just the lowlows :angry:
> *


I knew you would be back. :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 20 2008, 01:53 AM~10457575
> *I knew you would be back.  :|
> *


  fuck the police. they have no respect


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 19 2008, 11:53 PM~10457580
> *  fuck the police. they have no respect
> *


Right about now NWA court is in full effect.
Judge Dre presiding in the case of NWA versus the police department.
Prosecuting attourneys are MC Ren Ice Cube and Eazy muthafuckin E.
Order order order. Ice Cube take the muthafuckin stand.
Do you swear to tell the truth the whole truth
and nothin but the truth so help your black ass?

Why don't you tell everybody what the fuck you gotta say?

Fuck tha police
Comin straight from the underground
Young ***** got it bad cuz I'm brown
And not the other color so police think
They have the authority to kill a minority

Fuck that shit, cuz I ain't tha one
For a punk muthafucka with a badge and a gun
To be beatin on, and throwin in jail
We could go toe to toe in the middle of a cell

Fuckin with me cuz I'm a teenager
With a little bit of gold and a pager
Searchin my car, lookin for the product
Thinkin every ***** is sellin narcotics

You'd rather see me in the pen
Then me and Lorenzo rollin in the Benzo
Beat tha police outta shape
And when I'm finished, bring the yellow tape
To tape off the scene of the slaughter
Still can't swallow bread and water

I don't know if they **** or what
Search a ***** down and grabbin his nuts
And on the other hand, without a gun they can't get none
But don't let it be a black and a white one
Cuz they slam ya down to the street top
Black police showin out for the white cop

Ice Cube will swarm
On any muthafucka in a blue uniform
Just cuz I'm from the CPT, punk police are afraid of me
A young ***** on a warpath
And when I'm finished, it's gonna be a bloodbath
Of cops, dyin in LA
Yo Dre, I got somethin to say

Fuck the police (4X)







M. C. Ren, will you please give your testimony to the jury about this fucked up incident.>

Fuck tha police and Ren said it with authority
because the ****** on the street is a majority.
A gang, is with whoever I'm stepping
and the motherfuckin' weapon
is kept in a stash box, for the so-called law
wishin' Ren was a ***** that they never saw

Lights start flashin behind me
But they're scared of a ***** so they mace me to blind me
But that shit don't work, I just laugh
Because it gives em a hint not to step in my path

To the police I'm sayin fuck you punk
Readin my rights and shit, it's all junk
Pullin out a silly club, so you stand
With a fake assed badge and a gun in your hand

But take off the gun so you can see what's up
And we'll go at it punk, I'ma fuck you up

Make ya think I'm a kick your ass
But drop your gat, and Ren's gonna blast
I'm sneaky as fuck when it comes to crime
But I'm a smoke em now, and not next time

Smoke any muthafucka that sweats me
Or any assho that threatens me
I'm a sniper with a hell of a scope
Takin out a cop or two, they can't cope with me

The muthafuckin villian that's mad
With potential to get bad as fuck
So I'm a turn it around
Put in my clip, yo, and this is the sound
Ya, somethin like that, but it all depends on the size of the gat

Takin out a police would make my day
But a ***** like Ren don't give a fuck to say

Fuck the police (4X)


Police, open now. We have a warrant for Eazy-E's arrest.
Get down and put your hands up where I can see em.
Just shut the fuck up and get your muthafuckin ass on the floor.
[huh?]>


and tell the jury how you feel abou this bullshit.>

I'm tired of the muthafuckin jackin
Sweatin my gang while I'm chillin in the shackin
Shining tha light in my face, and for what
Maybe it's because I kick so much butt

I kick ass, or maybe cuz I blast
On a stupid assed ***** when I'm playin with the trigga
Of any Uzi or an AK
Cuz the police always got somethin stupid to say

They put up my picture with silence
Cuz my identity by itself causes violence
The E with the criminal behavior
Yeah, I'm a gansta, but still I got flavor

Without a gun and a badge, what do ya got?
A sucka in a uniform waitin to get shot,
By me, or another *****.
and with a gat it don't matter if he's smarter or bigger
[MC Ren: Sidle him, kid, he's from the old school, fool]

And as you all know, E's here to rule
Whenever I'm rollin, keep lookin in the mirror
And there's no cue, yo, so I can hear a
Dumb muthafucka with a gun

And if I'm rollin off the 8, he'll be tha one
That I take out, and then get away
And while I'm drivin off laughin
This is what I'll say

Fuck the police (4X)


The jury has found you guilty of bein a *******,
whitebread, chickenshit muthafucka.
Wait, that's a lie. That's a goddamn lie.
I want justice! I want justice!
Fuck you, you black muthafucka!>

Fuck the police (3X)


----------



## 817Lowrider

them mofos practically raided us and told one fool who was asking what we did to shut up or "I will punk you out in front of all your friends."


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 20 2008, 12:00 AM~10457600
> *them mofos practically raided us and told one fool who was asking what we did to shut up or "I will punk you out in front of all your friends."
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

I would have laughed my ass off.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 20 2008, 02:03 AM~10457617
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I would have laughed my ass off.
> *


these fools would have disrespected you nast if you laughed. gang unit dont give a fuck


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 20 2008, 12:04 AM~10457619
> *these fools would have disrespected you nast if you laughed. gang unit dont give a fuck
> *


Im not a gang member so Im not worried. :|


----------



## ericg

*hey guys how much paint do i need to paint a 20'' frame ?? and wat color should i go with house of kolor colbolt blue or blue pearl or what kolors do yall recommend im goin to the paint shop 2morrow*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 20 2008, 02:06 AM~10457622
> *Im not a gang member so Im not worried.  :|
> *


I still dont condone harassment. gang member or not


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 20 2008, 02:51 AM~10457755
> *hey guys how much paint do i need to paint a 20'' frame ?? and wat color should i go with house of kolor colbolt blue or blue pearl or what kolors do yall recommend im goin to the paint shop 2morrow
> *


That sell HOK in a can at the BLACK GOLD in agg for like 10 bux for 8oz's I would get 32 oz's


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 20 2008, 01:03 AM~10457778
> *That sell HOK in a can at the BLACK GOLD in agg for like 10 bux for 8oz's I would get 32 oz's
> *


but rattle can


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 20 2008, 03:39 AM~10457824
> *but rattle can
> *


its real HOK


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, *show-bound
*
**** :|


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 20 2008, 01:51 AM~10457567
> *fuckin gang unit swarmed at the car wash. no one else just the lowlows :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: \
i bet yal shut the fuck up real quick.....i would have been that fool getting punked in front of all my friends.....

scarry asses


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 20 2008, 10:42 AM~10458696
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: \
> i bet yal shut the fuck up real quick.....i would have been that fool getting punked in front of all my friends.....
> 
> scarry asses
> *


fuck you fool. I was quiet as fuck. fuck the bull shit... :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 20 2008, 10:45 AM~10458714
> *fuck you fool. I was quiet as fuck. fuck the bull shit... :biggrin:
> *


hahahhahha...

im that stupid fuck i would of had the phn out recording them.....

so much for the unity with ULA and the POLICE...

makes you wanna say fuck that puto low low cop and the LAW, showing support for pigs...lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 20 2008, 10:48 AM~10458724
> *hahahhahha...
> 
> im that stupid fuck i would of had the phn out recording them.....
> 
> so much for the unity with ULA and the POLICE...
> 
> makes you wanna say fuck that puto low low cop and the LAW, showing support for pigs...lol
> *


exactly what I said. after they left


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 20 2008, 10:49 AM~10458726
> *exactly what I said.    after they left
> *


what they say yall was loitering...

keep going out there, have your non lowlow buddies ready to film!!

sure one of the fucks will be stupid and do something obsessive. LAW SUIT !
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 20 2008, 10:51 AM~10458734
> *what they say yall was loitering...
> 
> keep going out there, have your non lowlow buddies ready to film!!
> 
> sure one of the fucks will be stupid and do something obsessive.  LAW SUIT !
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


yep. home boy was about to go get some brew too. ohh Ill be out there next week. fuck em I dont give a fuck what they say. it was G Unit they were looking for gangsters


----------



## show-bound

should have told them that you was in the BIG CHILE GANGA.. that you have to have a 12" er to be down!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 20 2008, 10:55 AM~10458748
> *should have told them that you was in the BIG CHILE GANGA.. that you have to have a 12" er to be down!
> *


I didnt want no problems. :biggrin: I dont have insurance at the moment.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Im kinda loosing interest in bikes.  I wanna start on my car.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 20 2008, 10:28 AM~10459197
> *Im kinda loosing interest in bikes.  I wanna start on my car.
> *


I think thats going to change when you start going to shows again.


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 20 2008, 10:28 AM~10459197
> *Im kinda loosing interest in bikes.  I wanna start on my car.
> *


imma finish mine and then imma start on my interior


----------



## eric ramos

u missed me? na u basterds didnt u dont care about good ol eric :rofl:


----------



## The ZONE

i havent been on here a few days what i miss :biggrin: 
t shirts aint here yet, cant wait for them


----------



## eric ramos

arts been laggin with them as usual :rofl: ha hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 20 2008, 05:22 PM~10460398
> *arts been laggin with them as usual :rofl: ha hahahahahahahahahahahaha
> *


werent they sent out like last week or two weeks ago


----------



## eric ramos

they was let me calll his ass


----------



## 817Lowrider

art I got 7 days. I need my frame???


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 20 2008, 06:22 PM~10461873
> *art I got 7 days. I need my frame???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The ZONE

this club kicks ass :thumbsup:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 20 2008, 07:11 PM~10462372
> *this club kicks ass :thumbsup:
> *


i know


----------



## 817Lowrider

why ye, yes it does


----------



## 2lowsyn

i just read the new juan so you sent out the banners eh,. sweet .
i only got a lil tme to be on but ill try and get on to marow and bull shit yalls ass LMAO.
so what about the shrits ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

dont know hopefully soon.


----------



## show-bound

ART ANSWER YOUR PHN...

ALL THESE PEESP ASKING BOUT THE SHIRTS....HANDLE UP!


----------



## 817Lowrider

clock is ticking.


----------



## 817Lowrider

I aint taking shit back eric ramos. you lil shit.... :angry: whats said is said and whats done is done... :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

night fellas


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 20 2008, 08:48 PM~10463214
> *I aint taking shit back eric ramos. you lil shit.... :angry: whats said is said and whats done is done... :angry:
> *


huh wat :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 20 2008, 10:48 PM~10463214
> *I aint taking shit back eric ramos. you lil shit.... :angry: whats said is said and whats done is done... :angry:
> *


?????


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 20 2008, 11:28 PM~10463718
> *?????
> *


pm sent :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 21 2008, 11:21 AM~10466653
> *:|
> *


 :wave:


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 21 2008, 02:21 PM~10466653
> *:|
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 21 2008, 01:04 PM~10466915
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Apr 21 2008, 12:33 PM~10467124-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-The ZONE_@Apr 21 2008, 12:04 PM~10466915
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TearsofaClownII

i wanna see some sneek peeks of any bikes in the club man or is anybody doing anything


----------



## eric ramos

ppppppppppppppppppppppsh fuck let me see urs


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Apr 21 2008, 11:41 AM~10467175
> *i wanna see some sneek peeks of any bikes in the club man or is anybody doing anything
> *


im thinkin im gonna get new parts. stash schwinn stuff and get new bars, forks,sissy bar, cranks,sprocket. that's just a few. i gotta hit up bone collector.


----------



## TearsofaClownII

post some bike pics like what they look now not projects just updated pics what class that kinda stuff any radicals in the club


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 19 2008, 11:04 PM~10457619
> *these fools would have disrespected you nast if you laughed. gang unit dont give a fuck
> *


they were probably the ones we picked on at school for being such pussies. then they sign up to be a cop so they can be dicks and get away with it. if it wasn't for them wearin badges they would still be gettin asses kicked. i remember years ago at johnnies broiler there was a show and cops came in and wrote up tickets for everything, and they were getting away with it because there weren't any permits giving it an ok to do the show. didn't give them the right to be dickheads. nobody was startin shit, just a kick back show. FUCK EM


----------



## tequila sunrise

where is everybody?


----------



## las_crucez

i'm right here :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

chillen


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 21 2008, 08:20 PM~10469145
> *chillen
> *


like a villain :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 21 2008, 05:38 PM~10469288
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for that size??


----------



## 817Lowrider

25.shipped


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 21 2008, 08:06 PM~10469490
> *like a villain :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 21 2008, 08:06 PM~10469490
> *CELEBRATING 30 YEARS OF THE BEST
> Thee Artistics B.C.
> DOWN MEMBER SINCE DECEMBER 2007
> AND NOT GOING ANYWHERE!
> NYBONECOLLECTORS.COM
> *


  
Down member since December 2006 :biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 21 2008, 09:24 PM~10469631
> *
> Down member since December 2006  :biggrin:
> *


you better be, you were one of the guys who got me into the club :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 21 2008, 08:26 PM~10469646
> *you better be, you were one of the guys who got me into the club  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## eric ramos

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

suck it!!!!!!!


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

WHAT UP WHAT UP.. LOMPOC IN THE FUCKIN' HOUSE!!!.   
N-E WAYS, I NEED A HOOK UP FOR A NEW PAINT JOB... SO CAN ANYONE HELP ME?


----------



## eric ramos

HIT UP SAM AKA SHOWBOUND


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Apr 21 2008, 09:49 PM~10470475
> *WHAT UP WHAT UP.. LOMPOC IN THE FUCKIN' HOUSE!!!.
> N-E WAYS, I NEED A HOOK UP FOR A NEW PAINT JOB... SO CAN ANYONE HELP ME?
> *


x2. that pen-day-hoe can get down


----------



## socios b.c. prez

fluff.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 21 2008, 09:52 PM~10470504
> *x2. that pen-day-hoe can get down
> *


i telling a paint job for the club come with a contract!!

must be in the club for 2 yrs..<full member!

going to be prorated!

meaning you leave you pay!!! rates apply!


sorry had to put it down like that for the increase of members falling like leaves in the fall!

caontact if you serious and qaualify!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 22 2008, 12:34 AM~10472794
> *i telling a paint job for the club come with a contract!!
> 
> must be in the club for 2 yrs..<full member!
> 
> going to be prorated!
> 
> meaning you leave you pay!!! rates apply!
> sorry had to put it down like that for the increase of members falling like leaves in the fall!
> 
> caontact if you serious and qaualify!!!
> *


thats makes sure people do not get all the hook-ups of being in a club and then leave after there shit is done


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 22 2008, 01:38 AM~10472818
> *thats makes sure people do not get all the hook-ups of being in a club and then leave after there shit is done
> *


gotta lay the law down!!!

got juans contract sitting here on the comp :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 22 2008, 12:40 AM~10472828
> *gotta lay the law down!!!
> 
> got juans contract sitting here on the comp :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: hey bro give me a ring when you can


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 22 2008, 01:41 AM~10472832
> *:0  :biggrin:  hey bro give me a ring when you can
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

s'up , where the fuck is everyone today? usually we are on the first page. till now it was on page 2...felt kinda spooky


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Apr 22 2008, 01:40 AM~10472828-->
> 
> 
> 
> gotta lay the law down!!!
> 
> got juans contract sitting here on the comp :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got me fucked up.
> <!--QuoteBegin-tequila sunrise_@Apr 22 2008, 05:20 PM~10477999
> *s'up , where the fuck is everyone today? usually we are on the first page. till now it was on page 2...felt kinda spooky
> *


sorry Im late


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 22 2008, 06:20 PM~10477999
> *s'up , where the fuck is everyone today? usually we are on the first page. till now it was on page 2...felt kinda spooky
> *


i didnt have anything to reply to to bring it up :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

well san bernardino went to shit for me, now i got alot of makin up to do. shitload of shows coming up, so i'll redeem myself. then i can get updated pics of tit and ass!


----------



## 817Lowrider

IDK unless my frame is on its way there is no way Ima make it to Dallas show.  ART?


----------



## 2lowsyn

LOOKIE LOOKIE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 










AND ! !










you guys wernt liwing ther are in ruff shape but i got them smooth out already and working on making them even then im guna add this to the one in ther front not to sure wich it will be im working on it


----------



## 817Lowrider

nice like the banner? bigger then you thought huh? :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

yha it is , 
as soon as i put it up this dude got in his car acrose the street as was just looking at me and the club name , man you could see it in his face just all :nicoderm: :wow: :worship: :dunno: 

but i was all like 
:wave: :buttkick: :twak: 
that guy>







< me


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 22 2008, 08:46 PM~10479226
> *yha it is ,
> as soon as i put it up this dude got in his car acrose the street as was just looking at me and the club name , man you could see it in his face just all  :nicoderm:  :wow:  :worship:  :dunno:
> 
> but i was all like
> :wave:  :buttkick:  :twak:
> that guy>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> < me
> *


man you know where to find they gayest smileys dont you :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

lol


----------



## 2lowsyn

yha i guess i do dont i 
this one is cool it in off topic i thnk ?


----------



## The ZONE

emo :machinegun:








Gangsta Grizzizzaz







:biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

:roflmao: 
where did you get them at ?
i just look thruogh here anf finde shit LOL


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 22 2008, 10:11 PM~10479938
> *:roflmao:
> where did you get them at ?
> i just look thruogh here anf finde shit LOL
> *


those i made


----------



## 2lowsyn

thoughs i stoll them 


HA HA ! !


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 22 2008, 10:17 PM~10480002
> *thoughs i stoll them
> HA HA ! !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its cool


----------



## 817Lowrider

:|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I cant see chit.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 22 2008, 09:33 PM~10480163
> *suprise!!! BUTSECKS!!!
> *


----------



## 2lowsyn

???????


----------



## 817Lowrider

BUST A NUT

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2...QKHuoCeBA&hl=en


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 22 2008, 07:35 PM~10480186
> *nalgas
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 22 2008, 09:48 PM~10480335
> *where art damn it??? :angry:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 22 2008, 07:48 PM~10480344
> *:dunno:
> *


coma


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 22 2008, 07:33 PM~10480163
> *where art damn it???  :angry:
> *


x2 :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Apr 22 2008, 10:03 PM~10480526
> *x2  :scrutinize:
> *


x3


----------



## 2lowsyn

hes probly bustn a nut ?


----------



## The ZONE

how come we've fallen to the middle of the second page, that is just unacceptable people :nono:


----------



## 2lowsyn

LMAO chill. 
morning peeps any body get some like me WOOO.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 23 2008, 08:24 AM~10484383
> *LMAO chill.
> morning peeps any body get some like me WOOO..  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 23 2008, 10:24 AM~10484383
> *LMAO chill.
> morning peeps any body get some like me WOOO..  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yes i did by both :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

LOL now you gata go WOOO like rick flar does LMAO WOOO


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 23 2008, 02:32 PM~10485330
> *LOL now you gata go WOOO  like rick flar does LMAO  WOOO
> *


WOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## 2lowsyn

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 23 2008, 12:59 PM~10485531
> *WOOOOOOOOOO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2 :biggrin: WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 23 2008, 05:36 PM~10486678
> *x2  :biggrin:  WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> *


OOOHH YEEEAAAAAHHHH!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE

DAMN IT double post :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup guys


----------



## socios b.c. prez

sup


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 23 2008, 06:04 PM~10487104
> *sup
> *


chillen


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 23 2008, 04:13 PM~10487184
> *chillen
> *


coo


----------



## The ZONE

so whats new with everyone?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 23 2008, 06:19 PM~10487233
> *so whats new with everyone?
> *


its wednesday and Im alreayd broke from next weeks check.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 23 2008, 04:40 PM~10487355
> *its wednesday and Im alreayd broke from next weeks check.
> *


  That sux


----------



## 817Lowrider

yes it does


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 23 2008, 05:10 PM~10487562
> *yes it does
> *


sell me your Schwinns.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 23 2008, 05:19 PM~10487614
> *sell me your Schwinns.
> *


2 for $4


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 23 2008, 07:19 PM~10487614
> *sell me your Schwinns.
> *


i got a girls and 16incher


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 23 2008, 05:31 PM~10487686
> *i got a girls and 16incher
> *


well fuck that lil bitch and her kid


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 23 2008, 07:58 PM~10487907
> *well fuck that lil bitch and her kid
> *


haha


----------



## 817Lowrider

*IM THINKING OF SELLING ALL MY BIKE SHIT BUT MY 16INCH TO GET MY RIDE JUICED. THE DEEP BROWN PROJECT AND DANGEROUS. INCLUDES EVERYTHING IN THE BUILD UP. PLUS EVERY THING YOU SEE ON THE RED BIKE MINUS THE FORKS AND BARS. THEY ARE ALREADY SOLD. PM ME WITH REASONABLE OFFERS. IF YA ASK ME ILL TAKE 1500 FOR EVERY THING BUT LMK HOW MUCH MONEY YOU GOT TO OFFER$$$   

HERE IS EVERYTHING LISTED

DANGEROUS, 1967 SCHWINN CANDY RED
ALL PARTS ON IT INCLUDE 144SPOKE WHEELS SQUARE TWISTE ECT
DEEP BROWN PROJECT INCLUDES
CUSTOM D TWIST CRANK SETUP CHROMED
FULL CUSTOM FRAME READY FOR PAINT
CUSTOM FACED STEERING WHEEL 
FACED FORKS ENGRAVED!!!
CUSTOM BARS ECT 
PM ME IF YA SERIOUS!!!
20inch girls frame*
im keeping the 16incher and Ill build it up real quick.


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 23 2008, 09:07 PM~10488494
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 23 2008, 07:02 PM~10488447
> *IM THINKING OF SELLING ALL MY BIKE SHIT BUT MY 16INCH TO GET MY RIDE JUICED. THE DEEP BROWN PROJECT AND DANGEROUS. INCLUDES EVERYTHING IN THE BUILD UP. PLUS EVERY THING YOU SEE ON THE RED BIKE MINUS THE FORKS AND BARS. THEY ARE ALREADY SOLD. PM ME WITH REASONABLE OFFERS. IF YA ASK ME ILL TAKE 1500 FOR EVERY THING BUT LMK HOW MUCH MONEY YOU GOT TO OFFER$$$
> 
> HERE IS EVERYTHING LISTED
> 
> DANGEROUS, 1967 SCHWINN CANDY RED
> ALL PARTS ON IT INCLUDE 144SPOKE WHEELS SQUARE TWISTE ECT
> DEEP BROWN PROJECT INCLUDES
> CUSTOM D TWIST CRANK SETUP CHROMED
> FULL CUSTOM FRAME READY FOR PAINT
> CUSTOM FACED STEERING WHEEL
> FACED FORKS ENGRAVED!!!
> CUSTOM BARS ECT
> PM ME IF YA SERIOUS!!!
> 20inch girls frame
> im keeping the 16incher and Ill build it up real quick.
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 

Sell the red bike, the girls and put the 16" under your bed for the day that you can afford to build it the right way. If you dont finish DB this year then oh well. Just keep it going. If you sell it then your going to regret it down the line cause someone is going to buy it and not build it right. Just like the Freaky Behavior bike. Your bike is going to get passed around like a whore. You still young, you got plenty of time to do all that car shit. Your going to feel like shit when your in vegas and Eric, Art, etc have there bikes there and you dont even own a bike. :uh:


----------



## mitchell26

true dude, just keep hold of it and finish it how you see it, no one else will do it properly


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 23 2008, 07:35 PM~10488810
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> Sell the red bike, the girls and put the 16" under your bed for the day that you can afford to build it the right way. If you dont finish DB this year then oh well. Just keep it going. If you sell it then your going to regret it down the line cause someone is going to buy it and not build it right. Just like the Freaky Behavior bike. Your bike is going to get passed around like a whore. You still young, you got plenty of time to do all that car shit. Your going to feel like shit when your in vegas and Eric, Art, etc have there bikes there and you dont even own a bike.  :uh:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: x2


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 23 2008, 07:02 PM~10488447
> *IM THINKING OF SELLING ALL MY BIKE SHIT BUT MY 16INCH TO GET MY RIDE JUICED. THE DEEP BROWN PROJECT AND DANGEROUS. INCLUDES EVERYTHING IN THE BUILD UP. PLUS EVERY THING YOU SEE ON THE RED BIKE MINUS THE FORKS AND BARS. THEY ARE ALREADY SOLD. PM ME WITH REASONABLE OFFERS. IF YA ASK ME ILL TAKE 1500 FOR EVERY THING BUT LMK HOW MUCH MONEY YOU GOT TO OFFER$$$
> 
> HERE IS EVERYTHING LISTED
> 
> DANGEROUS, 1967 SCHWINN CANDY RED
> ALL PARTS ON IT INCLUDE 144SPOKE WHEELS SQUARE TWISTE ECT
> DEEP BROWN PROJECT INCLUDES
> CUSTOM D TWIST CRANK SETUP CHROMED
> FULL CUSTOM FRAME READY FOR PAINT
> CUSTOM FACED STEERING WHEEL
> FACED FORKS ENGRAVED!!!
> CUSTOM BARS ECT
> PM ME IF YA SERIOUS!!!
> 20inch girls frame
> im keeping the 16incher and Ill build it up real quick.
> *


NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO :tears: PLEASE GOD NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 23 2008, 09:23 PM~10489860
> *NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO :tears: PLEASE GOD NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*x222333444555666777888999*


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 23 2008, 09:02 PM~10488447
> *IM THINKING OF SELLING ALL MY BIKE SHIT BUT MY 16INCH TO GET MY RIDE JUICED. THE DEEP BROWN PROJECT AND DANGEROUS. INCLUDES EVERYTHING IN THE BUILD UP. PLUS EVERY THING YOU SEE ON THE RED BIKE MINUS THE FORKS AND BARS. THEY ARE ALREADY SOLD. PM ME WITH REASONABLE OFFERS. IF YA ASK ME ILL TAKE 1500 FOR EVERY THING BUT LMK HOW MUCH MONEY YOU GOT TO OFFER$$$
> 
> HERE IS EVERYTHING LISTED
> 
> DANGEROUS, 1967 SCHWINN CANDY RED
> ALL PARTS ON IT INCLUDE 144SPOKE WHEELS SQUARE TWISTE ECT
> DEEP BROWN PROJECT INCLUDES
> CUSTOM D TWIST CRANK SETUP CHROMED
> FULL CUSTOM FRAME READY FOR PAINT
> CUSTOM FACED STEERING WHEEL
> FACED FORKS ENGRAVED!!!
> CUSTOM BARS ECT
> PM ME IF YA SERIOUS!!!
> 20inch girls frame
> im keeping the 16incher and Ill build it up real quick.
> *


you can get your lifted for under 8 if you know how to buy...

you still need paint, need interior etc...let me know before i put anymore time into the bike...cuz i will leave it the way it is if that the case


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I dont understand why you would quit the bike to roll an unfinished car? If you dont have the $$$ to finish a bike how are you going to put $$$ into a car?


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 23 2008, 09:44 PM~10490092
> *I dont understand why you would quit the bike to roll an unfinished car? If you dont have the $$$ to finish a bike how are you going to put $$$ into a car?
> *


ooooooooooh this is a good point


----------



## socios b.c. prez

If you sell DB, your new name will be Casper jr.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

STR8_CLOWN'N	Nov 2002	29,140	77	0.92%
socios b.c. prez	Sep 2003	29,978	70	0.83%
81cutty	Sep 2005	6,687	68	0.81%
rubber ducky	Jun 2005	1,948	67	0.80%
Str8crazy80	Feb 2003	4,000	65	0.78%
POPEYE4RMGT	Dec 2006	4,193	63	0.75%
THUGG PASSION	Apr 2003	10,289	50	0.60%
undead white boy	Jan 2008	1,030	49	0.58%
LuxuriouSMontreaL	Feb 2004	88,855	46	0.55%
SIX1RAG	Jan 2005	3,021	45


----------



## show-bound

WHAT THE FUCK IS UP WITH THE SHIRTS ALLLLLLLLLLLREADDDDDDDYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## eric ramos

hes got them 
art
thats all i kno


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 24 2008, 02:33 AM~10490889
> *hes got them
> art
> thats all i kno
> *


 :angry:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 23 2008, 10:30 PM~10490518
> *WHAT THE FUCK IS UP WITH THE SHIRTS ALLLLLLLLLLLREADDDDDDDYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!
> *


x2 i need the shirts :yessad:


----------



## 2lowsyn

dont you sell thme bike givem to me LOL :roflmao: 
realy dont sell it be dumb to sell 
lets see 
ride in unfinished car or go check some cheks out with a real cool bike 

hum i dont bro , id go with the bike and take the girl out in a hoopty LOL


----------



## The ZONE




----------



## SNAPPER818

:biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 24 2008, 09:50 AM~10492823
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 san fernando valley chap. getting up :thumbsup:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Apr 24 2008, 09:51 AM~10492831
> *san fernando valley chap. getting up :thumbsup:
> *


yeah we are homie


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 24 2008, 12:50 PM~10492823
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


ooh you got the sparkles, you beat me there :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R

hahah i havent seen this shit in a while

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...deoid=621948895

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tequila sunrise

hey guyz!!!


----------



## The ZONE

:uh: my fatass lazy roommate has his fat girlfriend over right now and theyre all cuddled up on his bed taking a nap, snoring, and im trying to write a history paper, jeez its like a giant jiggly mass of snoring meat jello


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 24 2008, 01:06 PM~10494273
> *hey guyz!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

my wood grain came in today. its niceee!!!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 24 2008, 01:06 PM~10494273
> *hey guyz!!!
> *


which one of these is ur bike??


----------



## 2lowsyn

sup fellas ben working to much to get any work done on the fenders . :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Just saw basher91 on livin the low life. ohh shit!!!


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 24 2008, 10:40 PM~10497113
> *Just saw basher91 on livin the low life. ohh shit!!!
> *


where the hell was he i didnt notice, unless he was on when i got up to take a piss


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 24 2008, 09:42 PM~10497129
> *where the hell was he i didnt notice, unless he was on when i got up to take a piss
> *


Artistics was all over that bitch. he was riding his bike in the beginning and in the end. the blue la bike was artistics too. and the green bike was artistics. and a purple trike. too. Thats all I looked for was T.A. :biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 24 2008, 10:43 PM~10497161
> *Artistics was all over that bitch. he was riding his bike in the beginning and in the end. the blue la bike was artistics too. and the green bike was artistics. and a purple trike. too.  Thats all I looked for was T.A. :biggrin:
> *


oh that was him at the beginning and end, no shit, yeah i thought some of those bikes looked like ours


----------



## eric ramos

for reals the bike one is on? im watchin the one of murals


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 24 2008, 10:46 PM~10497201
> *for reals the bike one is on? im watchin the one of murals
> *


yeah it was just on before that


----------



## eric ramos

fuck imissed it oh wells ill get a rerun on sunday thats wen i watch it ha fuckkkkkk it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 24 2008, 09:45 PM~10497184
> *oh that was him at the beginning and end, no shit, yeah i thought some of those bikes looked like ours
> *


I know every thing. if there was a mvp of our club. I would win. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

no that would be me :rofl: na i would be rookie of th year


----------



## 817Lowrider

hahahahah ya you runner up.


----------



## eric ramos

it beats beein the rookie then


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Apr 23 2008, 07:02 PM~10488447-->
> 
> 
> 
> *IM THINKING OF SELLING ALL MY BIKE SHIT BUT MY 16INCH TO GET MY RIDE JUICED. THE DEEP BROWN PROJECT AND DANGEROUS. INCLUDES EVERYTHING IN THE BUILD UP. PLUS EVERY THING YOU SEE ON THE RED BIKE MINUS THE FORKS AND BARS. THEY ARE ALREADY SOLD. PM ME WITH REASONABLE OFFERS. IF YA ASK ME ILL TAKE 1500 FOR EVERY THING BUT LMK HOW MUCH MONEY YOU GOT TO OFFER$$$
> 
> HERE IS EVERYTHING LISTED
> 
> DANGEROUS, 1967 SCHWINN CANDY RED
> ALL PARTS ON IT INCLUDE 144SPOKE WHEELS SQUARE TWISTE ECT
> DEEP BROWN PROJECT INCLUDES
> CUSTOM D TWIST CRANK SETUP CHROMED
> FULL CUSTOM FRAME READY FOR PAINT
> CUSTOM FACED STEERING WHEEL
> FACED FORKS ENGRAVED!!!
> CUSTOM BARS ECT
> PM ME IF YA SERIOUS!!!
> 20inch girls frame*
> im keeping the 16incher and Ill build it up real quick.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Apr 24 2008, 07:51 PM~10497268
> *I know every thing. if there was a mvp of our club. I would win. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 24 2008, 10:00 PM~10497384
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

selling a bike does not mean i dont contribute to the club.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 24 2008, 08:06 PM~10497446
> *selling a bike does not mean i dont contribute to the club.
> *


I dont feel like arguing today.


----------



## 2lowsyn

so how many bike were on from the TA?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 24 2008, 10:08 PM~10497460
> *I dont feel like arguing today.
> *


I do!!!


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 24 2008, 08:17 PM~10497540
> *I do!!!
> *


  :nosad:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 24 2008, 08:06 PM~10497446
> *selling a bike does not mean i dont contribute to the club.
> *


How do you plan on contributing? With your car? If you that route, its just going to take longer for you to put something together. I dont know all of your finances or shit like that but Im just going off what you post about you being broke or whatever.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Im not hurting for cash homie. I just broke at the moment. Im not selling DB. I was j/p yall know I b.s. alot. ahahaha


----------



## eric ramos

ja


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 24 2008, 08:22 PM~10497597
> *Im not hurting for cash homie. I just broke at the moment. Im not selling DB. I was j/p yall know I b.s. alot. ahahaha
> *


I think you need to back up Eric and whoever else goes to Vegas this year or next year with a bike. I hope my bike is done this year so we can all take a group pic or something like that.


----------



## 817Lowrider

hopefully db will be in vegas


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 24 2008, 08:29 PM~10497692
> *hopefully db will be in vegas but its a secret
> *


k


----------



## 817Lowrider

its not a secret. :uh: damn it raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 24 2008, 08:32 PM~10497718
> *its not a secret.  :uh: damn it raul
> *


 :| k


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 24 2008, 09:18 PM~10497553
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

NEVERMIND.....JSUT TALKED TO HIM.....THANKS ALOT JUAN... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos

HES A SLEEP I WOULD SAY I DONT HAVE IT I USED 2 HES GOT A NEW ONES


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 24 2008, 11:26 PM~10498166
> *NEVERMIND.....JSUT TALKED TO HIM.....THANKS ALOT JUAN... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


No problem.


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 24 2008, 08:18 PM~10497553
> *
> *


hey juan wat is that little thing in your pants doing? :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

I SAW ERIC FROM LA AND SOME LA MEMBERS N SHIT AND BASHER N SHIT PROPS TO U PUTOS


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 24 2008, 10:13 PM~10498656
> *hey juan wat is that little thing in your pants doing? :biggrin:
> *


UI TOOK THAT FLIK DINT I OR WAS IT SAM'/?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 25 2008, 10:59 AM~10501804
> *I SAW ERIC FROM LA AND SOME LA MEMBERS N SHIT AND BASHER N SHIT PROPS TO U PUTOS
> *


thnx homie :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound

Thee Artistics on muthafucking tv, props for all those in the scene doing the damn thang, thats whats up. im finally going to be home for a couple of days, then off again sucks ass. no chrome, gonna have to paint the parts for cinco show on lily skys bike......


on another note, anyone talk to Artie....
Juan call me tonight after 9, need to know if you can still help with the show, got commercials and radio spots running.


----------



## The ZONE

does anyone know anything about the shirts at all????
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## show-bound

i dont know whats up with them, fustrating as hell though. for the future i will handle up on everyones tees and make them myself.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Does art answer his phone at all when you guys call him?


----------



## show-bound

artie lost his phn, got to leave a voice mail...thats why he not getting my text


----------



## The ZONE

art's not a huge fan of returning pm's either


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 25 2008, 01:06 PM~10502596
> *artie lost his phn, got to leave a voice mail...thats why he not getting my text
> *


 :0


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 25 2008, 12:33 PM~10502375
> *does anyone know anything about the shirts at all????
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


i heard he sent them like a week or 2 ago :dunno: thats all i kno...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: socios b.c. prez, show-bound, CHILLY WILLY


Well look what the cat dragged in. :|


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 25 2008, 01:29 PM~10502777
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: socios b.c. prez, show-bound, CHILLY WILLY
> Well look what the cat dragged in.  :|
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 24 2008, 04:19 PM~10494368
> *:uh: my fatass lazy roommate has his fat girlfriend over right now and theyre all cuddled up on his bed taking a nap, snoring, and im trying to write a history paper, jeez its like a giant jiggly mass of snoring meat jello
> *


theyre doing it again its really creepy :ugh:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 25 2008, 01:51 PM~10502935
> *theyre doing it again its really creepy :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Apr 25 2008, 04:52 PM~10502940
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i honestly feel like getting a stick and poking this landmass and seeing how long it jiggles for :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 25 2008, 01:53 PM~10502948
> *i honestly feel like getting a stick and poking this landmass and seeing how long it jiggles for :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: haha do it n recored it :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

opps i meant RECORD


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 25 2008, 02:53 PM~10502948
> *i honestly feel like getting a stick and poking this landmass and seeing how long it jiggles for :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 25 2008, 02:11 PM~10502216
> *Thee Artistics on muthafucking tv, props for all those in the scene doing the damn thang, thats whats up.  im finally going to be home for a couple of days, then off again sucks ass. no chrome, gonna have to paint the parts for cinco show on lily skys bike......
> on another note, anyone talk to Artie....
> Juan call me tonight after 9, need to know if you can still help with the show, got commercials and radio spots running.
> *


i give a ring


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 25 2008, 12:13 AM~10498656
> *hey juan wat is that little thing in your pants doing? :biggrin:
> *


its erecting. you will learn that in health next year


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn slow night.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 25 2008, 07:33 PM~10505293
> *damn slow night.
> *


simon


----------



## 817Lowrider

10th is coming up TX!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 25 2008, 09:42 PM~10505385
> *10th is coming up TX!!!
> *


 :0 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

from now on anyone in tx need any thing done shirts what not come to me. I will handle this shit for my chap.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 25 2008, 09:51 PM~10505461
> *from now on anyone in tx need any thing done shirts what not come to me. I will handle this shit for my chap.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

and eric ramos. if you wanna get down with us lmk. we can set ya up like we do it over here lmk pm


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 25 2008, 09:42 PM~10505385
> *10th is coming up TX!!!
> *



U know Dre's is coming!! B ready!! Holla!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Apr 25 2008, 10:28 PM~10505843
> *U know Dre's is coming!! B ready!! Holla!!
> *


??????????? :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

lmk?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Apr 25 2008, 10:28 PM~10505843
> *U know Dre's is coming!! B ready!! Holla!!
> *


fool Im not talking bout the show fucker. Im talm bout grown folk biddnazzz


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 25 2008, 10:37 PM~10505911
> *lmk?
> *


let me know


----------



## eric ramos

so wats wat u want?????????me dont get


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 25 2008, 10:43 PM~10505940
> *so wats wat u want?????????me dont get
> *


pm sent


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

you guys seem to have alot of problems with getting shirts :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 25 2008, 10:50 PM~10506025
> *you guys seem to have alot of problems with getting shirts :angry:
> *


not with getting shirts. with some one going to the post office.


----------



## erick323

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup bro


----------



## erick323

NOTHING MUCH


----------



## 817Lowrider

if you can get a hold of art tell him to hit me up


----------



## erick323

YEA I WILL DONT TRIP!


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 25 2008, 04:20 PM~10503936
> *its erecting. you will learn that in health next year
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ......asshole :uh:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Apr 25 2008, 08:28 PM~10505843
> *U know Dre's is coming!! B ready!! Holla!!
> *


817?? where u cum from??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 25 2008, 11:39 PM~10506621
> *817?? where u cum from??
> *


fort worth fool. thats my brother


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 25 2008, 11:34 PM~10506571
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: ......asshole :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## erick323

uffin:


----------



## show-bound

XX for me tonight...putting the fans on...chilling 


drinking some brew, trying to figure out how to put these mirrors on and chit..

fans look nice need some color though...

son was tripping, he was like in awe..said "they was shiny"


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 25 2008, 09:40 PM~10506633
> *fort worth fool. thats my brother
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 25 2008, 11:59 PM~10506824
> *:0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## erick323

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 25 2008, 10:01 PM~10506844
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

'sup


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 26 2008, 08:28 AM~10508412
> *'sup
> *


 :wave:


----------



## tequila sunrise

DAMN, it was busy as fuck here at work. now i can finally fuck around :biggrin: . just found out i can't go to the picnic at elysian park (dodger stadium) because my cousin is getting married. oh well, hopefully the bride has some cute friends/cousins :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

nice


----------



## 817Lowrider

all yall homos suck ass Im out this hoe


----------



## eric ramos

fuk im bored


----------



## show-bound

trowed r than a biotch!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 27 2008, 03:02 AM~10512730
> *trowed r than a biotch!
> *


ahahahaha Im feeling good. you in the D?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 27 2008, 03:04 AM~10512735
> *ahahahaha Im feeling good. you in the D?
> *


back in lbk for some R AND R and pussay!!!!! lol

be there tomarrow though...for a sec....was trying to go earlier to make the show..co-workers that want to leave late to H-town!

thats whats up...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 27 2008, 04:22 AM~10512842
> *back in lbk for some R AND R and pussay!!!!!  lol
> 
> be there tomarrow though...for a sec....was trying to go earlier to make the show..co-workers that want to leave late to H-town!
> 
> thats whats up...
> *


Im bout to leave... got a few new prospects who want to join. will seee whats up


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 27 2008, 12:07 PM~10513891
> *Im bout to leave... got a few new prospects who want to join.  will seee whats up
> *


i take it, you didnt go early to help anyone out....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 27 2008, 02:58 PM~10514688
> *i take it, you didnt go early to help anyone out....
> *


help who out? show was way smaller then I anticipated. I am almost disappointed that this is all we had to offer. no wonder LRM left D town.


----------



## 817Lowrider

sux


----------



## 2lowsyn

it sucked or what ?
sup guys


----------



## eric ramos

wub ya all


----------



## eric ramos

fukin **** were are all u fuken whores at 
/???


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 28 2008, 03:10 PM~10522148
> *fukin **** were are all u fuken whores at
> /???
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## BASH3R

WHAT UP FAM :wave:


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Apr 28 2008, 03:24 PM~10522284
> *WHAT UP FAM :wave:
> *



whats up man?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 28 2008, 12:26 PM~10522306
> *whats up man?
> *


JUST CHILLIN


----------



## BASH3R

:worship:
[attachmentid=527455]


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@May 22 2006, 11:36 PM~5478432
> *your a pimp when you could get a girl to do this
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Apr 28 2008, 04:33 PM~10522985
> *:0
> *


fake. clearly edited :biggrin:
unless that is a printed sheet that you then wrote "i love" over it


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 28 2008, 01:48 PM~10523154
> *fake. clearly edited :biggrin:
> unless that is a printed sheet that you then wrote "i love" over it
> *


oohhhh.. but its still cool lol :thumbsup:


----------



## 2lowsyn

yup its fake , and them are bite size tities :nicoderm:


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 28 2008, 05:09 PM~10523391
> *yup its fake , and them are bite size tities :nicoderm:
> *


thats because...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZHVkJ1wVFM


----------



## 2lowsyn

LMAO, then some one is in truble :twak:


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 28 2008, 05:15 PM~10523470
> *LMAO, then some one is in truble  :twak:
> *


its the puka shell necklace, only high school chicks and those rich dudes who deserve an ass kicking wear those anymore
thats what gives it away :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

what if she a beach babe and or is on vaction and just got the necklace?


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 28 2008, 05:23 PM~10523546
> *what if she a beach  babe and or is on vaction and just got the necklace?
> *


come on now. :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

homos


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 28 2008, 06:26 PM~10524127
> *homos
> *


 :angry: fool :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

what? ahaa


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 28 2008, 02:47 PM~10523772
> *come on now. :|
> *


its posable


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 28 2008, 07:17 PM~10524580
> *its posable
> *


true :biggrin: but then again we cant assume anything right? :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

i can assume thats shes not guna get titie fucked any time soon :0


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 28 2008, 07:19 PM~10524605
> *i can assume thats shes not guna get titie fucked any time soon  :0
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS SORRY ABOUT THE WAIT GUYS ON THE SHIRTS, LIKE I TALKED TO SAM AND TO TELL YOU GUYS IS THAT I HAVE BEEN IN SOME PERSONAL PROBS, AND MONEY PROBS. LIKE SHIPPING SHIRTS AND JUANS FRAME.....SORRY FOR THAT TO FAT FUCK ABOUT YOUR FRAME, ITS FINISH BUT DIDNT HAVE ENGOUGH TO SHIPP IT, SO AS OF MAY 5 THEY WILL BE BOXED UP AND READY TO SHIP.....JAUN IM SHIPPING YOUR FRAME WITH TX SHIRTS IN IT AND A FAT PEACE OF CHICKEN .....SO IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PM ME....AND I DO NOT HAVE ANY OF YOUR NUMBERS SO PM ME THOSE TOO CUZ I LOST MY PHONE. SO SORRY ABOUT THE WAIT AND LATEZ


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 28 2008, 07:14 PM~10525162
> *ALL I  HAVE TO SAY IS SORRY ABOUT THE WAIT GUYS ON THE SHIRTS, LIKE I TALKED TO SAM AND TO TELL YOU GUYS IS THAT I HAVE BEEN IN SOME PERSONAL PROBS, AND MONEY PROBS. LIKE SHIPPING SHIRTS AND JUANS FRAME.....SORRY FOR THAT TO FAT FUCK ABOUT YOUR FRAME, ITS FINISH BUT DIDNT HAVE ENGOUGH TO SHIPP IT, SO AS OF MAY 5 THEY WILL BE BOXED UP AND READY TO SHIP.....JAUN IM SHIPPING YOUR FRAME WITH TX SHIRTS IN IT AND A FAT PEACE OF CHICKEN .....SO IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PM ME....AND I DO NOT HAVE ANY OF YOUR NUMBERS SO PM ME THOSE TOO CUZ I LOST MY PHONE. SO SORRY ABOUT THE WAIT AND LATEZ
> *


you lil puta. fuck you ****. all you had to do was tell me that and I would have sent you some grip. ***!!!!!!!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Apr 28 2008, 05:14 PM~10525162-->
> 
> 
> 
> ALL I  HAVE TO SAY IS SORRY ABOUT THE WAIT GUYS ON THE SHIRTS, LIKE I TALKED TO SAM AND TO TELL YOU GUYS IS THAT I HAVE BEEN IN SOME PERSONAL PROBS, AND MONEY PROBS. LIKE SHIPPING SHIRTS AND JUANS FRAME.....SORRY FOR THAT TO FAT FUCK ABOUT YOUR FRAME, ITS FINISH BUT DIDNT HAVE ENGOUGH TO SHIPP IT, SO AS OF MAY 5 THEY WILL BE BOXED UP AND READY TO SHIP.....JAUN IM SHIPPING YOUR FRAME WITH TX SHIRTS IN IT AND A FAT PEACE OF CHICKEN .....SO IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PM ME....AND I DO NOT HAVE ANY OF YOUR NUMBERS SO PM ME THOSE TOO CUZ I LOST MY PHONE. SO SORRY ABOUT THE WAIT AND LATEZ
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Apr 28 2008, 05:36 PM~10525320
> *you lil puta. fuck you ****. all you had to do was tell me that and I would have sent you some grip. ***!!!!!!!
> *



:0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 28 2008, 06:36 PM~10525320
> *you lil puta. fuck you ****. all you had to do was tell me that and I would have sent you some grip. ***!!!!!!!
> *


THAN SEND ME SOME CHICKEN *** :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 28 2008, 05:14 PM~10525162
> *ALL I  HAVE TO SAY IS SORRY ABOUT THE WAIT GUYS ON THE SHIRTS, LIKE I TALKED TO SAM AND TO TELL YOU GUYS IS THAT I HAVE BEEN IN SOME PERSONAL PROBS, AND MONEY PROBS. LIKE SHIPPING SHIRTS AND JUANS FRAME.....SORRY FOR THAT TO FAT FUCK ABOUT YOUR FRAME, ITS FINISH BUT DIDNT HAVE ENGOUGH TO SHIPP IT, SO AS OF MAY 5 THEY WILL BE BOXED UP AND READY TO SHIP.....JAUN IM SHIPPING YOUR FRAME WITH TX SHIRTS IN IT AND A FAT PEACE OF CHICKEN .....SO IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PM ME....AND I DO NOT HAVE ANY OF YOUR NUMBERS SO PM ME THOSE TOO CUZ I LOST MY PHONE. SO SORRY ABOUT THE WAIT AND LATEZ
> *


Your sending dark meat right? :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 28 2008, 08:42 PM~10525987
> *THAN SEND ME SOME CHICKEN *** :angry:
> *


****. I have joined another club. FORT WORTH ROLLIN C.C.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 28 2008, 07:45 PM~10526008
> *Your sending dark meat right?  :|
> *


YOU LIKE IT DARK HUH


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 28 2008, 06:50 PM~10526056
> *YOU LIKE IT DARK HUH
> *


Dark like your soul. :|


----------



## Aztecbike

hey anyone wants to buy a set of four NEW wire wheels with tires, knock offs and adapters??? asking for $430....The homie davy from the car club is selling them!!! sorry no pic but ya know how they look like...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 28 2008, 07:52 PM~10526084
> *Dark like your soul.  :|
> *


 :|


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Apr 28 2008, 10:08 PM~10526272
> *hey anyone wants to buy a set of four NEW wire wheels with tires, knock offs and adapters??? asking for $430....The homie davy from the car club is selling them!!! sorry no pic but ya know how they look like...
> *


all chrome?
what size?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Apr 28 2008, 09:08 PM~10526272
> *hey anyone wants to buy a set of four NEW wire wheels with tires, knock offs and adapters??? asking for $430....The homie davy from the car club is selling them!!! sorry no pic but ya know how they look like...
> *


what sz and brand, is that shipped


----------



## Aztecbike

sz 13 brand i dont know n locally i dont know how much it will be for shipping


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

ART....IM IN O.C. WHERE YOU AT? :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Apr 28 2008, 10:11 PM~10527131
> *sz 13 brand i dont know n locally i dont know how much it will be for shipping
> *


i want some z,s, so if yall know anyone that gets em wholesale or what not, let me know


----------



## show-bound

yall check out my cadillac build thread, limk is in my sig...got some new pics up.....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 28 2008, 10:23 PM~10527260
> *yall  check out my cadillac build thread, limk is in my sig...got some new pics up.....
> *


I already seen them pics. :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 28 2008, 09:11 PM~10527132
> *ART....IM IN O.C.  WHERE YOU AT? :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: pm sent


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 28 2008, 10:32 PM~10527350
> *:0  :cheesy: pm sent
> *


Art I got about 3 new prospects wanting to join :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 28 2008, 09:48 PM~10527584
> *Art I got about 3 new prospects wanting to join :cheesy:
> *


your and sam's call


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 28 2008, 10:55 PM~10527669
> *your and sam's call
> *


Oh I know pussy. just letting you know that I am handling that ass!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 28 2008, 09:56 PM~10527695
> *Oh I know pussy. just letting you know that I am handling that ass!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## eric ramos

haaaaaaaaaaa kfccccccccccccc i love u artie ha


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 28 2008, 11:24 PM~10528055
> *haaaaaaaaaaa kfccccccccccccc i love u artie ha
> *


****


----------



## eric ramos

ur mom puto


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 21 2008, 07:52 PM~10470504
> *x2. that pen-day-hoe can get down
> *


 :0 for cheap? I'll think about it, Casper's trying to hook me up down in Oxnard..


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

So what's new with all of the members?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

How many chapters do we have now??


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

How many chapters do we have now??


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Apr 29 2008, 02:12 PM~10533234
> *How many chapters do we have now??
> *


SAN FERNANDO VALLEY CHAPTER JUST ADDED


----------



## 817Lowrider

HOMOS


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 29 2008, 03:53 PM~10533985
> *HOMOS
> *


 :yes: yeah u are lol :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

fuck chapters fuck fuck fuck this town fuck fuck fuckkkkkkk


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 29 2008, 05:27 PM~10534262
> *fuck chapters fuck fuck fuck this town fuck fuck fuckkkkkkk
> *


 :|


----------



## eric ramos

wow ur online !!!!!!!!!!! OMGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## 2lowsyn

man thees fenders still need alot of work but heres what iv gottn done took them down to the bondo and trying to bring it up smooth ther still not straight and i still need to cut some off, so here is wher ill be cuting

















and here where iv got them too be more smooth

















what do you thing ? oh and about how much bondo should be on them ? with wise .


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91+Apr 29 2008, 05:55 PM~10534001-->
> 
> 
> 
> :yes: yeah u are lol  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> **** :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by eric [email protected] 29 2008, 06:27 PM~10534262
> *fuck chapters fuck fuck fuck this town fuck fuck fuckkkkkkk
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> meh :|
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-2lowsyn_@Apr 29 2008, 07:19 PM~10534487
> *man thees fenders still need alot of work but heres what iv gottn done took them down to the bondo and trying to bring it up smooth ther still not straight and i still need to cut some off, so here is wher ill be cuting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here where iv got them too be more smooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you thing ? oh and about how much bondo should be on them ? with wise .
> *


looks way better. ad as much as you think is necessary.


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Apr 29 2008, 05:12 PM~10533234
> *How many chapters do we have now??
> *


new york chap.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Chaps are

TX,NY,NM,FL,CA, and if I missed you then you aint doing shit.

Artistics MVP.


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 28 2008, 09:45 PM~10526021
> *****. I have joined another club. FORT WORTH ROLLIN C.C.
> *


what happened to this club here?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 29 2008, 07:42 PM~10534677
> *what happened to this club here?
> *


we shut down after 30 ,minutes


----------



## 2lowsyn

im not sure how much i know if i put to little it will just sand off but i dont want to be just a big slab of bondo ...... we'll see how they come out i need to do the same to the frame to. i think i need help . 
this is the first time iv done a bike like this .


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 29 2008, 08:38 PM~10535178
> *im not sure how much i know if i put to little it will just sand off but i dont want to be just a big slab of bondo ...... we'll see how they come out i need to do the same to the frame to. i think i need help .
> this is the first time iv done a bike like this .
> *


meh


----------



## 2lowsyn

HAY how would you put this on the fender ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 29 2008, 08:53 PM~10535330
> *HAY how would you put this on the fender ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fiberglass


----------



## 2lowsyn

humm fiberASS ae ?- ok.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Apr 29 2008, 02:12 PM~10533234
> *How many chapters do we have now??
> *


2.5


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 29 2008, 08:43 PM~10535867
> *i love sucking my own penis
> *


 :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 29 2008, 11:26 PM~10538524
> *:|
> *


I thought you were going to call me at 5?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 30 2008, 12:27 AM~10538532
> *I thought you were going to call me at 5?
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 29 2008, 11:39 PM~10538610
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I gotta go back to work...


----------



## Lil Spanks

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHILLY WILLY, socios b.c. prez
i knew u come back


----------



## somerstyle

***


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@Apr 30 2008, 12:47 AM~10538666
> ****
> *


----------



## 2lowsyn




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 30 2008, 08:30 AM~10539813
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

sup


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 30 2008, 11:08 AM~10541795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

homos


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Apr 29 2008, 02:20 PM~10533297
> *SAN FERNANDO VALLEY CHAPTER JUST ADDED
> *


TIGHT... SO HOW MANY MEMBERS DO U HAVE??... WE'RE ONLY 4 IN LOMPOC FOR NOW...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 30 2008, 01:02 PM~10542266
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TearsofaClownII

FLORIDA 4 MEMBERS


----------



## 817Lowrider

TX
Juan
SAM/SKYLER
Rene
Ericg
Big Dre/Lil Dre
Thomas/Israel
Prespecting
CJ


----------



## The ZONE

new york, yeah were not that big of a chapter


----------



## 817Lowrider

shit we aint either. tx is a big state


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Apr 30 2008, 02:24 PM~10543318
> *TIGHT... SO HOW MANY MEMBERS DO U HAVE??... WE'RE ONLY 4 IN LOMPOC FOR NOW...
> *


we got 8 members right now but there is more to come really soon


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 30 2008, 02:34 PM~10543409
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Apr 30 2008, 05:15 PM~10544486
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 23 2008, 08:02 PM~10488447
> *IM THINKING OF SELLING ALL MY BIKE SHIT BUT MY 16INCH TO GET MY RIDE JUICED. THE DEEP BROWN PROJECT AND DANGEROUS, 1967 SCHWINN CANDY RED
> ALL PARTS ON IT INCLUDE 144SPOKE WHEELS SQUARE TWISTE ECT
> DEEP BROWN PROJECT INCLUDES
> CUSTOM D TWIST CRANK SETUP CHROMED
> FULL CUSTOM FRAME READY FOR PAINT
> CUSTOM FACED STEERING WHEEL
> FACED FORKS ENGRAVED!!!
> CUSTOM BARS ECT
> PM ME IF YA SERIOUS!!!
> 20inch girls frame*
> im keeping the 16incher and Ill build it up real quick.
> [/b]


:angry: 
  i should keep it han *** :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 30 2008, 05:20 PM~10544536
> *:angry:
> i should keep it han *** :angry:
> *


     :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 30 2008, 07:21 PM~10544550
> *        :burn:  :burn:  :burn:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 30 2008, 06:20 PM~10544536
> *:angry:
> i should keep it han *** :angry:
> *


not for sale pics??? it is going to be a trike. post pics fool


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 30 2008, 04:18 PM~10544522
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## The ZONE

thats creepy.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 30 2008, 05:01 PM~10544852
> *thats creepy.
> *


haha yup :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Art post up pics of my frame on the real no b.s. fool. aint tryin here that shit fool. no jokes. you done fuck me over on showing on th biggest show in the dfw. post the pic fool


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 30 2008, 05:16 PM~10545010
> *Art post up pics of  my frame on the real no b.s. fool. aint tryin here that shit fool. no jokes. you done fuck me over on showing on th biggest show in the dfw. post the pic fool
> *


niiiiiiiiiiiigassssssss madddddd


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 30 2008, 09:20 PM~10546095
> *niiiiiiiiiiiigassssssss  madddddd
> *


just tired of the games when it comes to either business or organization announcements. From now on I want shit do be up front and crystal clear when it comes to serious stuff.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 30 2008, 07:22 PM~10546106
> *just tired of the games when it comes to either business or organization announcements. From now on I want shit do be up front and crystal clear when it comes to serious stuff.
> *


well you know i do serious stuff so if you wanna finish one hit me up bro. you know my turnaround aint no joke


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 30 2008, 09:26 PM~10546156
> *well you know i do serious stuff so if  you wanna finish one hit me up bro. you know my turnaround aint no joke
> *


Bro like I told you in person.



SA ROLLERZ AKA John
D TWIST AKA Darren
SCHWINN 1966 AKA ANTHONY

I HAVE NEVER HEARD ANY ONE BITCH ABOUT WAITING FOR SHIT OR LACK OF QUALITY WHEN IT COMES TO YALL. AND BEST BELIEVE I WILL DO BUSINESS WITH THEM AGAIN AND YOUR FOR SURE.


----------



## 73monte

Your Tax Rebate: 

The federal government is sending each and everyone of us a $600 rebate. If we spend that money at Wal-Mart, the money will go to China. If we spend it on gasoline it will go to the Arabs. If we purchase a computer it will go to India. If we purchase fruit and vegetables it will go to Mexico, Honduras, and Guatemala. If we purchase a goodcar it will go to Japan. If we purchase useless crap it will go to Taiwan...and none of it will help the American economy. The only way to keep that money here at home is to buy weed, beer, and tattoos, since these are the only products still produced in the USA</
I>. Thank you for your help & please support the US.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 30 2008, 09:39 PM~10546343
> *Your Tax  Rebate:
> 
> The federal government is sending each and everyone of us a $600 rebate. If we spend that money at Wal-Mart, the money will go to  China. If we spend it on gasoline it will go to the Arabs. If we purchase a computer it will go to  India. If we purchase fruit and vegetables it will go to Mexico, Honduras, and Guatemala. If  we purchase a goodcar it will go to Japan. If we purchase useless crap it will go to Taiwan...and none of it will help the American economy. The only way to keep that money here at home is to buy weed, beer, and tattoos, since these are the only products still  produced in the USA</
> I>. Thank you for your help & please support the US.
> *


LOL Im paying my credit cards. lol


----------



## eric ramos

damn tahts crazy well art said it was done wen i talked wtith him


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 30 2008, 09:49 PM~10546461
> *damn tahts crazy well art said it was done wen i talked wtith him
> *


yeah it done its cool. It just sux cus I was going to the biggest show in the dfw and the situation he said he had could have been prevented if he had said something.


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Apr 30 2008, 04:51 PM~10544768
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BOOM


----------



## 817Lowrider

homos


----------



## 2lowsyn

dont hate.


----------



## 817Lowrider

you still got your banner hanging out side or you bring it in?


----------



## 2lowsyn

i take it out when ther alot of trafic uffin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

no frame or word from oso yet


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 30 2008, 10:37 PM~10548462
> *no frame or word from oso yet
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 30 2008, 06:16 PM~10545010
> *Art post up pics of  my frame on the real no b.s. fool. aint tryin here that shit fool. no jokes. you done fuck me over on showing on th biggest show in the dfw. post the pic fool
> *


  ill have raul post it for me


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 30 2008, 07:56 PM~10546570
> *BOOM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 30 2008, 03:18 PM~10543850
> *TX
> Juan
> SAM/SKYLER
> Rene
> Ericg
> Big Dre/Lil Dre
> Thomas/Israel
> Prespecting
> CJ
> *


SAN FERNANDO VALLEY


ME
JOSE/LIL SNAPPER
JOSE/LIL ONE
OCTAVIO/PAYASO
PATRIC/SOLO
SILENT
ANNA
CHUY


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## 2lowsyn

^^^^^who and who can make it to that show ^^^^^


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 1 2008, 09:19 AM~10550375
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 30 2008, 11:04 PM~10548725
> *
> *


  i kno


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 1 2008, 08:19 AM~10550375
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas

:uh:


----------



## tequila sunrise

'sup guys, what's been goin on?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 1 2008, 09:52 AM~10550185
> * ill have raul post it for me
> *


where?? I dont see shit.


----------



## 2lowsyn

hay TS still want the kit ?





firday night


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 1 2008, 08:48 AM~10550579
> *SAN FERNANDO VALLEY
> ME
> JOSE/LIL SNAPPER
> JOSE/LIL ONE
> OCTAVIO/PAYASO
> PATRIC/SOLO
> SILENT
> ANNA
> CHUY
> 
> *


=LOMPOC CHAPTER=
ME (MONCHIS) (20' inch bike w/custom frame painted metallic blue for now)
TITO (has a 16' inch bike w/tank and skirt -blue-)
SAMMY (he has an all twisted bike -chrome-)
MIKE (he has a 20' all stock ready to get hooked up)
BRAULIO (has stock parts w/a frame under construction)


----------



## 817Lowrider

Would like all of TX to be there.


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Apr 30 2008, 03:59 PM~10544347
> *we got 8 members right now but there is more to come really soon
> *


Damn homie... we should all get together and go cruise or throw a bbq or sumthin'... all the SoCal members..


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 1 2008, 03:14 PM~10553202
> *where?? I dont see shit.
> *


im at work dummy


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 1 2008, 01:53 PM~10552988
> *:uh:
> *


X 916


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@May 1 2008, 01:24 PM~10553298
> *Damn homie... we should all get together and go cruise or throw a bbq or sumthin'... all the SoCal members..
> *


 :yes: :yes: i'd have to be on a sunday in order for me to attend. hopefully that doesn't fuck shit up for other members. and we should make it mandatory to bring all the bikes so we can get a closer look since it's been so long since we ALL met up.


----------



## Aztecbike

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Aztecbike

:yes:


----------



## Aztecbike

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@May 1 2008, 02:14 PM~10553206
> *hay TS still want the kit ?
> firday night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


























































*LAKERS ALL THE WAYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 817Lowrider

meh


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 1 2008, 07:33 PM~10555503
> *cowboy buts dirve me nuts
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn you you lil piece of shit cockface. Ill beat you lil ass joto!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 1 2008, 06:03 PM~10553901
> *im at work dummy
> *


fucker!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos

STFU


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 1 2008, 11:36 PM~10556706
> *STFU
> *


****


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

http://www.epparty.com/eplowrider/elpasocarclubs.htm

Hey eric your chap is recognized on the el paso website. thought it was cool. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

pretty cool for only haveing 2 members in that chap


----------



## eric ramos

WERD DAMN I HAVENT SEEN THAT FOR REALS HA


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 2 2008, 12:57 AM~10557600
> *WERD DAMN I HAVENT SEEN THAT FOR REALS HA
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@May 1 2008, 02:24 PM~10553298
> *Damn homie... we should all get together and go cruise or throw a bbq or sumthin'... all the SoCal members..
> *


 sounds good to me :thumbsup:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@May 1 2008, 02:20 PM~10553269
> *=LOMPOC CHAPTER=
> ME (MONCHIS) (20' inch bike w/custom frame painted metallic blue for now)
> TITO (has a 16' inch bike w/tank and skirt -blue-)
> SAMMY (he has an all twisted bike -chrome-)
> MIKE (he has a 20' all stock ready to get hooked up)
> BRAULIO (has stock parts w/a frame under construction)
> *


 :biggrin: you redy for cabrillio car show  ???


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 2 2008, 08:46 AM~10559562
> *sounds good to me :thumbsup:
> *


im down too homie


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 1 2008, 04:46 PM~10554203
> *:yes:  :yes: i'd have to be on a sunday in order for me to attend. hopefully that doesn't fuck shit up for other members. and we should make it mandatory to bring all the bikes so we can get a closer look since it's been so long since we ALL met up.
> *


AND IT ALSO HAS TO BE SOMEWHERE SO THAT EACH CHAPTER WON'T HAVE TO DRIME ALOT MORE THAN OTHERS... I SAY THAT OXNARD WOULD BE THE SPOT    
I'M JUST SAYING BUT WE NEED TO GET MORE ORGANIZED AND SOCIALIZE MORE THAN JUST ONLINE.


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@May 2 2008, 08:46 AM~10559571
> *:biggrin: you redy for cabrillio car show  ???
> *


NOT REALLY OSO BUT WE'LL BE THERE 4 SURE...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@May 1 2008, 05:09 PM~10554355
> *:yes: :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


HEY ANGEL U SHOULD GO TO OXNARD FOR THAT SHOW ON THE 10TH... AT LEAST SO THAT SOME OF THE MEMBERS COULD KICK IT, LIKE A REAL CLUB.  HEY THAT WAS TIGHT WHEN WE KICKED IT LAST YEAR HOMIE... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup guys


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 2 2008, 06:01 PM~10563118
> *sup guys
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 2 2008, 09:28 PM~10563693
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 2 2008, 07:32 PM~10563725
> *:|
> *


You gotta talk to you know who about that.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 2 2008, 09:33 PM~10563736
> *You gotta talk to you know who about that.
> *


I just hope those aint flowers


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 2 2008, 07:34 PM~10563745
> *I just hope those aint flowers
> *


call it, "pretty lil bitch.


----------



## eric ramos

yes fuck fuck fuck fuck yes


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 2 2008, 07:28 PM~10563693
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i know what your doing , that what i want to do.(the wet spots) let me know how it come out . -fuckn sick i can see already ..


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@May 2 2008, 10:31 PM~10564171
> *i know what your doing , that what i want to do.(the wet spots) let me know how it come out . -fuckn sick i can see already ..
> *


sup bro?


----------



## 2lowsyn

high ? :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@May 3 2008, 02:42 AM~10565323
> *high ? :roflmao:  uffin:
> *


lmao


----------



## 817Lowrider

daymn homie


----------



## 817Lowrider

where are all bitches at?


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 3 2008, 06:21 PM~10567764
> *where are all bitches at?
> *


no idea :dunno:


----------



## eric ramos

not on layitlow


----------



## The ZONE

its time for a sexy party! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I need my car juiced!!!!!!!


----------



## erick323

Damn homie... we should all get together and go cruise or throw a bbq or sumthin'... all the SoCal members.. 


we should all l.a chapter is down to do it just say when and where!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti,* show-bound*
hno:


----------



## erick323

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup eric??? tell me that my frame looks way better in person then in this pics.


----------



## erick323

it should were did u get that pic from!


----------



## erick323

it should were did u get that pic from!


----------



## erick323

it should were did u get that pic from!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@May 3 2008, 08:14 PM~10568600
> *it should were did u get that pic from!
> *


art. are those flowers


----------



## erick323

sorry about that!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@May 3 2008, 08:15 PM~10568611
> *sorry about that!
> *


they are flowers?


----------



## erick323

flowers were in the frame???


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@May 3 2008, 08:18 PM~10568633
> *flowers were in the frame???
> *











on the bottom. looks like flowers


----------



## erick323

i dont know i dirrent see those when i seen that frame in person?


----------



## 817Lowrider

hope there aint no bullshit


----------



## erick323

huh?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@May 3 2008, 08:21 PM~10568656
> *huh?
> *


on the frame.


----------



## erick323

when are u ganna get it back!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@May 3 2008, 08:23 PM~10568668
> *when are u ganna get it back!!
> *


when Art gets serious and quits fucking around


----------



## erick323

hopefull soon right!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@May 3 2008, 08:26 PM~10568695
> *hopefull soon right!
> *


yup


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 3 2008, 06:27 PM~10568700
> *yup
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

WHERE IS THAT AT???? CALL ME LATER FOOL!!!


----------



## eric ramos

FUK YOOOOOOOOOO COUCHHHH


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 3 2008, 08:36 PM~10568751
> *FUK YOOOOOOOOOO COUCHHHH
> *


lames


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## show-bound




----------



## 817Lowrider

DAMN!!!! I went to school with this chick!!! Im about to make here a Artistics model!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 3 2008, 08:40 PM~10568780
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

post close ups of the wheels


----------



## 817Lowrider

:yawn:


----------



## eric ramos

looks nice for reals congrats on lil Skys winnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn yo


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 3 2008, 11:31 PM~10569791
> *looks nice for reals congrats on lil Skys winnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn yo
> *


still got to polish out them parts a lil more....

i got one side done...looks like chrome!


----------



## 2lowsyn

september 7 is the camargo park show in SAN ANTONIO can anyone make it ?
idthink the bike will be in the best shape and i dont want to rush shit on it , what should i do
i can get it ready for paint but the fender wont be as even as i want them to be 
or i can wait all to gether for next year ( i realy dont want to do that )


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 3 2008, 06:38 PM~10568759
> *lames
> *


x2


----------



## tequila sunrise

i think the "roses" are lace graphics. i have the same on the back fins of my bike.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@May 4 2008, 12:04 PM~10571762
> *september 7 is the camargo park show in SAN can anyone make it ?
> idthink the bike will be in the best shape and i dont want to rush shit on it , what should i do
> i can get it ready for paint but the fender wont be as even as i want them to be
> or i can wait all to gether for next year ( i realy dont want to do that )
> *


odessa for sure! dont know bout SA

7hr drive for me


----------



## BASH3R

my first airbrush on a bike.
isnt done yet still got throw some colors in it :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

^ DAM FUCK IT ITS A START


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 4 2008, 05:01 PM~10572934
> *my first airbrush on a bike.
> isnt done yet still got throw some colors in it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


theres notin i luv more than seeing peeps do up there own chit!


----------



## The ZONE

basher, put the new york chapter in youre signature man, we exist too


----------



## TearsofaClownII

I JUST GOT BACK FROM A SHOW AND SRY NO PICS IT WAS LIKE A LAST MINUTE THING I CHECKED OUT THE SCENCE PRETTY HARD SO IM UPGRADING AGIAN ON MY TWO WHEELER I HAVE STUFF FOR SALE.........................
FULLY ENGRAVED TWO TONE SEAT I BOUGHT FROM SIC AND TWSITED NEVER PUT IT ON FOR A SHOW.....
TWISTED RIMS (CHROME)
TWISTED PEDALS (GOLD AND CHROME)
TWSITED GRIPS (CHROME)
GOLD DOUBLE TWISTED DOWN CROWN OFF ASYLUM 
SOLID TWISTED GOOSENECK (CHROME)
CHROME FENDERS 
GET AT ME WIT OFFERS ---------------


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@May 4 2008, 05:45 PM~10573121
> *basher, put the new york chapter in youre signature man, we exist too
> *


x2 and wheres TX


----------



## 817Lowrider

10th is almost here TX chap!


----------



## eric ramos

cant wait to see basher


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn+May 4 2008, 12:04 PM~10571762-->
> 
> 
> 
> september 7 is the camargo park show in SAN ANTONIO can anyone make it ?
> idthink the bike will be in the best shape and i dont want to rush shit on it , what should i do
> i can get it ready for paint but the fender wont be as even as i want them to be
> or i can wait all to gether for next year ( i realy dont want to do that )
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me a flyer
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tequila sunrise_@May 4 2008, 01:35 PM~10572118
> *i think the "roses" are lace graphics. i have the same on the back fins of my bike.
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by The ZONE+May 4 2008, 03:45 PM~10573121-->
> 
> 
> 
> basher, put the new york chapter in youre signature man, we exist too
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@May 4 2008, 06:30 PM~10573857
> *x2 and wheres TX
> *


sorry kids, i knew i was missing some chapters but i fixed it


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@May 4 2008, 05:05 PM~10573210
> *I JUST GOT BACK FROM A SHOW AND SRY NO PICS IT WAS LIKE A LAST MINUTE THING I CHECKED OUT THE SCENCE PRETTY HARD SO IM UPGRADING AGIAN ON MY TWO WHEELER I HAVE STUFF FOR SALE.........................
> FULLY ENGRAVED TWO TONE SEAT I BOUGHT FROM SIC AND TWSITED NEVER PUT IT ON FOR A SHOW.....
> TWISTED RIMS (CHROME)
> TWISTED PEDALS (GOLD AND CHROME)
> TWSITED GRIPS (CHROME)
> GOLD DOUBLE TWISTED DOWN CROWN OFF ASYLUM
> SOLID TWISTED GOOSENECK (CHROME)
> CHROME FENDERS
> GET AT ME WIT OFFERS ---------------
> *


pics


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 5 2008, 12:18 PM~10579759
> *pics
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 5 2008, 10:09 AM~10578023
> *sorry kids, i knew i was missing some chapters but i fixed it
> *


kisses :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 5 2008, 01:24 PM~10580310
> *kisses :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 5 2008, 12:18 PM~10579759
> *pics
> *


did u get my pm??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 5 2008, 03:52 PM~10580529
> *:nono:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SO WHO'S DOWN TO GO TO OXNARD THIS SATURDAY?????!!! :0


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 5 2008, 11:09 AM~10578023
> *sorry kids, i knew i was missing some chapters but i fixed it
> *


kids? :angry: fool, im a full year older than you :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@May 5 2008, 02:10 PM~10580723
> *kids? :angry: fool, im a full year older than you :biggrin:
> *


you are?? how old am i?? :0


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 5 2008, 05:12 PM~10580749
> *you are?? how old am i?? :0
> *


well, going by your profile it says you were born in may 1990


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@May 5 2008, 02:14 PM~10580760
> *well, going by your profile it says you were born in may 1990
> *


fucken stalker :angry: 



























just kidding homie :biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 5 2008, 05:16 PM~10580778
> *fucken stalker  :angry:
> just kidding homie  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:not my fault you put your birthday there


----------



## show-bound

yall can call me daddy


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 5 2008, 05:43 PM~10581006
> *yall can call me daddy
> *


yeahhhh... naw.


----------



## Lil Spanks

i got the boxes for the shirts so look out for them


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 5 2008, 07:19 PM~10581682
> *i got the boxes for the shirts so look out for them
> *


whats their ETA? :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@May 5 2008, 06:32 PM~10581773
> *whats their ETA? :cheesy:
> *


I here that shit all day at work


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 5 2008, 08:22 PM~10582169
> *I here that shit all day at work
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
SAN FERNANDO VALLEY 
VENTURA COUNTY
ORANGE COUNTY
LOS ANGELES
NEW MEXICO
RIVERSIDE
NEW YORK
LOMPOC
FLORIDA
TEXAS
i like this order


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@May 5 2008, 04:32 PM~10581773
> *whats their ETA? :cheesy:
> *


2045


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 5 2008, 05:22 PM~10582169
> *I here that shit all day at work
> *


FUCK WORK!!!!


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 5 2008, 10:16 PM~10583208
> *2045
> *


 :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 5 2008, 07:14 PM~10583182
> *THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
> SAN FERNANDO VALLEY
> VENTURA COUNTY
> ORANGE COUNTY
> LOS ANGELES
> NEW MEXICO
> RIVERSIDE
> NEW YORK
> LOMPOC
> FLORIDA
> TEXAS
> i like this order
> *


www.shitonarock.com


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 5 2008, 09:17 PM~10583215
> *FUCK WORK!!!!
> *


meh. its cool


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti+May 5 2008, 07:18 PM~10583239-->
> 
> 
> 
> meh. its cool
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@May 5 2008, 07:17 PM~10583223
> *www.shitonarock.com
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

but hole serfers


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 5 2008, 07:20 PM~10583270
> *but hole serfers
> *


I seen them live one time. They kinda sucked.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 5 2008, 09:21 PM~10583282
> *I seen them live one time. They kinda sucked.
> *


no comment :|


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 5 2008, 10:24 PM~10583313
> *no comment :|
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 5 2008, 07:24 PM~10583313
> *no comment :|
> *


thank you.


----------



## eric ramos

immmmmmmmmmmmmm borreddddddddddddddd fuk lil itssssss boring and over runned by ro and newbies


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 5 2008, 10:29 PM~10583390
> *immmmmmmmmmmmmm borreddddddddddddddd fuk lil itssssss boring and over runned by ro and newbies
> *


yeah its an uneventful cinco de mayo ill tell you what


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti+May 5 2008, 09:24 PM~10583313-->
> 
> 
> 
> no comment :|
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fuck the buthole surfers
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@May 5 2008, 09:25 PM~10583335
> *thank you.
> *


fuck CAKE!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 5 2008, 10:30 PM~10583416
> *fuck the buthole surfers
> fuck CAKE!!!
> *


yellow cake, yall ni**as dont believe me, i got some yellow cake right here, in this special CIA napkin


----------



## 817Lowrider

Dont drop that shit man!!!


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 5 2008, 10:34 PM~10583468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont drop that shit man!!!
> *


oil? who said something about oil, bitch you cookin, oil? SMACK come on yall, lets get outta here


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@May 5 2008, 09:37 PM~10583521
> *oil? who said something about oil, bitch you cookin, oil? SMACK come on yall, lets get outta here
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 5 2008, 07:34 PM~10583468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont drop that shit man!!!
> *


bitch let me holla at ya!


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 5 2008, 07:34 PM~10583468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont drop that shit man!!!
> *


bitch let me holla at ya!


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 5 2008, 07:34 PM~10583468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont drop that shit man!!!
> *


bitch let me holla at ya!


----------



## eric ramos

hola hola holla hola hola hola hola hola hola hola hola bitch dont u hearr me bitch holla


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 5 2008, 07:46 PM~10583625
> *hola hola holla hola hola hola hola hola hola hola hola bitch dont u hearr me bitch holla
> *


damm homie ur bored huh?? :0 

here homie find waldo :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members:basher91, *juangotti*

i see ur trying :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

lol ahahaha nope :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn where yall been


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

WHAT'S UP HOMIES!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

chillen
a homie you have sic713 in your sig bro. he aint our sponser


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 6 2008, 01:52 PM~10590588
> *damn where yall been
> *


sleeping n i bet u were watching porn huh?? lol jk homie


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 6 2008, 04:43 PM~10591035
> *sleeping n i bet u were watching porn huh?? lol jk homie
> *


at work. :biggrin:


----------



## TearsofaClownII

sup fam whats goin on...........


----------



## 817Lowrider

chillen homie


----------



## eric ramos

just took a dummp


----------



## 817Lowrider

laters buddys Im outy. gotta get up early for work.


----------



## TECHNIQUES

YOU GUYS GOT SOME CLEAN ASS BIKE MUCH PROPS :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@May 6 2008, 10:20 PM~10594428
> *YOU GUYS GOT SOME CLEAN ASS BIKE MUCH PROPS :thumbsup:
> *


thanks for the kind words


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 6 2008, 09:46 PM~10594702
> *thanks for the kind words
> *


hey bro the pics from the show looked good


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 6 2008, 10:48 PM~10594719
> *hey bro the pics from the show looked good
> *


i had a few minutes here and there...


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

homos. sam you get the money?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 7 2008, 03:23 PM~10600951
> *homos. sam you get the money?
> *


yeppers, place the order in the morn be ready by wed. 


wnet to shorties today to pic up some accessories, they had a seat to upholster.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 7 2008, 03:38 PM~10601094
> *yeppers, place the order in the morn be ready by wed.
> wnet to shorties today to pic up some accessories, they had a seat to upholster.
> *


I still have that seat. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 6 2008, 10:50 PM~10595322
> *i had a few minutes here and there...
> *


yea i know how that is lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=405740
My bro sells body shop supplies pretty cheap. hit him up if you need anything



> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@May 4 2008, 10:41 PM~10575089
> *$25 a roll plus shipping! $30 a box. Usually bout $4 ea to ship. Lemme know!!
> Rolls 80, 100, 150, 180, 220, 320, 400 grit.
> Box 600, 800, 1000 grit.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 7 2008, 03:41 PM~10601122
> *yea i know how that is lol
> *


Yeah Ima call bullshit your on lil all fucken day lames :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 7 2008, 02:38 PM~10601094
> *yeppers, place the order in the morn be ready by wed.
> wnet to shorties today to pic up some accessories, they had a seat to upholster.
> *


damn. you here again?


----------



## 817Lowrider

where yall fucken homos as!!!


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 7 2008, 08:39 PM~10602827
> *where yall fucken homos as!!!
> *


not here fool :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@May 7 2008, 07:41 PM~10602840
> *not here fool :|
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

yeah uh no luv here playa! :thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider

what up abe


----------



## eric ramos

stunnin is a habit


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 7 2008, 10:17 PM~10603652
> *stunnin is a habit
> *


???


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 7 2008, 09:17 PM~10603652
> *stunnin is a habit
> *


hit up ole boy. let it be known


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 7 2008, 10:20 PM~10603669
> *hit up ole boy. let it be known
> *


i missed something somewhere didnt i


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@May 7 2008, 09:24 PM~10603715
> *i missed something somewhere didnt i
> *


talkin to eric homie


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 7 2008, 10:31 PM~10603798
> *talkin to eric homie
> *


mmmkay. :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@May 7 2008, 09:32 PM~10603819
> *mmmkay. :|
> *


what you been up to player?


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 7 2008, 10:34 PM~10603839
> *what you been up to player?
> *


nothing, the chick i like is braindead and doesnt pick up her phone, and my roommate is a goofy asshole, and people are calling me up drunk and asking stupid questions, but other than that, ill be home from college tuesday and back to work on my bike


----------



## 817Lowrider

cool homie. If you need anything. lmk. I get shit done!


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 7 2008, 10:38 PM~10603876
> *cool homie. If you need anything. lmk. I get shit done!
> *


yeah man cool, first thing i need to do is grind the welds and do some finish welding on the frame, get a hinge built up and some brackets but then i should be good to do some other work with forks and bars


----------



## 817Lowrider

already


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 7 2008, 10:42 PM~10603917
> *already
> *


the frame has been half welded since october


----------



## Li'l Eder

HOW U GUYS DOING? MY NAME ITS GEORGE, IM FROM FILLMORE IN VENTURA COUNTY CALIFAZ I HAVE 25 YEARS OLD, I TALK WITH SAM ALREADY CAUSE I WOULD LOVE BE IN UR CLUB, WELL I HAVE THIS 2 BIKES HOPE CAN REPRESENT WITH PRIDE YOUR CLUB, HOPE U GUYS LIKE MY BIKES, AND TANKS SAM FOR LET ME ENJOY YOUR CLUB AND TANKS FOR TRUST IN ME HOMMIE 

























IM GONNA POST BETTER PICS AS SOON I CAN


----------



## eric ramos

venutura do u kno casper or even sal or fernie?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 7 2008, 11:05 PM~10605495
> *venutura do u kno casper or even sal or fernie?
> *


pm sent


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 7 2008, 10:05 PM~10605495
> *venutura do u kno casper or even sal or fernie?
> *


he said ventura county foo not ventura 
welcome 2 the club


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 8 2008, 12:02 AM~10605076
> *HOW U GUYS DOING? MY NAME ITS GEORGE, IM FROM FILLMORE IN VENTURA COUNTY CALIFAZ I HAVE 25 YEARS OLD, I TALK WITH SAM ALREADY CAUSE I WOULD LOVE BE IN UR CLUB, WELL I HAVE THIS 2 BIKES HOPE CAN REPRESENT WITH PRIDE YOUR CLUB, HOPE U GUYS LIKE MY BIKES, AND TANKS SAM FOR LET ME ENJOY YOUR CLUB AND TANKS FOR TRUST IN ME HOMMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM GONNA POST BETTER PICS AS SOON I CAN
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:  

welcome in dog...CASPER should be hitting you up, and as soon as ARt hits me back he will know as well...lol :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

ALSO GOERGE CASPER WAS SAYING THIER ARE SOME SHOWS COMING UP>BE A GOOD TIME TO MEET THE GUYS AS WELL!!!!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 7 2008, 10:46 PM~10605678
> *ALSO GOERGE CASPER WAS SAYING THIER ARE SOME SHOWS COMING UP>BE A GOOD TIME TO MEET THE GUYS AS WELL!!!!
> *


theres a show in fillmore on the 17th might stop by on the way to the show in fresno sunday


----------



## show-bound

today was a good day after all! :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 7 2008, 10:55 PM~10605709
> *today was a good day after all! :cheesy:
> *


May 10, 2008--Santa Barbara, CA--Brown Sensations Car Club presents La Cumbre JHS 3rd Annual Car Show Fundraiser. Trophies and awards in multiple categories. Hopping contest cash prizes. Vendor spots available. Location La Cumbre Junior High School, 2255 Modoc Rd. Move-in time 7am. $25 per entry, Bikes free. Showtime 11am to 4pm. Spectator admission $5, Students/children $3. Show info (805)687-0761 Ext. 327. or Tino (805)895-9622. For information concerning group caravaning Call Mundo (805)651-0868 Or meet Saturday morning at Toys r Us in Ventura at 7:30am.


May 24, 2008--Ventura, CA--Boys and Girls Club of Ventura, along with Keystone Teen Leadership Group and Nite Life Car Club V.C. are hosting a carshow fundraiser on behalf of Jeanette and Johnny Orrianta. Jeannette has been battling cancer for the last 7 years. 50/50 raffle. Trophies. Location-1929 Johnson Dr. For more info Orlando (805)415-2247 or Randy Osuna (805)340-5300. 


June 1, 2008--Santa Barbara, CA--Nite Life Car Club presents their 16th Annual Show'n N Shine Car Show. Indoor/Outdoor event. Arena hop. Trophies in over 30 classes, 8 foot best of show trophy. Cash prizes. Vendor spots available. $25 pre-reg fee. Location-3400 Calle real, at Las Positas and Highway 101. Earl Warren Showgrounds. Showtime 10am to 4pm. $15 spectator admission. More info Danny (805)680-6339 or Juan (805)448-4580.


June 1, 2008--Costa Mesa, CA--Streetlow Magazine Southern Cali tour stop at the Orange County Fairgrounds. Location- 88 Fair Drive, Costa Mesa.


June 8, 2008--Azusa, CA--Casuals Car Club 4th Annual Car Show. Lowriders, customs, bikes, SUVs, euros, bombs. Move-in time 5am to 9am. Showtime 10am to 5pm. Hop and radical hop. Vendor booths available. Cash prizes and trophies. More info Ray (909)772-6440 Tommie (626)864-2904.


June 15, 2008--Saticoy, CA--California Classic Storage Car Show. Indoor and outdoor event. Hopping Contest. Pre-reg $20. Day of show $25. Lowriders, hot rods, classics, trucks, bikes, and any other customs welcome. Indoor move-in Saturday June 14 10am to 6pm, Sunday move-in 7am to 10am.Place of show location-11299 Nardo Street. For more info (818)222-2530 #112 or Albert (805)256-9495.


----------



## 817Lowrider

this wet back!


----------



## 817Lowrider

x2


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 7 2008, 01:13 PM~10600840
> *
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 30 2008, 04:18 PM~10544522
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 7 2008, 01:23 PM~10600951
> *homos. sam you get the money?
> *


----------



## BASH3R

DAMM WHERE IS EVERYONE ONE AT TODAY???


----------



## tequila sunrise

where is my shirt? got the $, baby isn't sick anymore, so i can get out. anyways, who is gonna go to the street low show? and the azusa one from CASUALS?


----------



## tequila sunrise

double post


----------



## eric ramos

u fukers are gay


----------



## Li'l Eder

TANKS GUYS!!! I DIDNT KNOW ABOUT THOSE SHOWS BUT ILL BE READY FOR EM, SAM WHA HAPPEN WITH A SHIRT AND A PLAQUE HOW THIS WORKS HOMMIE


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 8 2008, 05:18 PM~10610878
> *u fukers are gay
> *


X2


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 8 2008, 07:32 PM~10610952
> *TANKS GUYS!!! I DIDNT KNOW ABOUT THOSE SHOWS BUT ILL BE READY FOR EM, SAM WHA HAPPEN WITH A SHIRT AND A PLAQUE HOW THIS WORKS HOMMIE
> *


the guy casper is your chapter prez. he will fill you in. pm him


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 8 2008, 07:32 PM~10610952
> *TANKS GUYS!!! I DIDNT KNOW ABOUT THOSE SHOWS BUT ILL BE READY FOR EM, SAM WHA HAPPEN WITH A SHIRT AND A PLAQUE HOW THIS WORKS HOMMIE
> *


ART HAS A COUPLE OF MY TEES THAT WERE NEVER SENT OUT>>WHAT SIZE ARE YOU>>>
THEY JUST PUT A ORDER IN FOR PLAQUES< THEY ARE 60 BONES LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY FOR THE PLAQUE AND WE WILL ORDER YOU ONE....

PM ART FOR A TEE..CHILLY WILLY


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 8 2008, 09:23 PM~10611749
> *the guy casper is your chapter prez. he will fill you in. pm him
> *


i gave him all the info last night on the phn....GEORGE pm you number or pm casper805 aka casper..


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 8 2008, 09:38 PM~10611844
> *i gave him all the info last night on the phn....GEORGE pm you number or pm casper805 aka casper..
> *


cool. cool. why we handling shit for cali?
meh oh well


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 8 2008, 09:58 PM~10612006
> *cool. cool. why we handling shit for cali?
> meh oh well
> *


stfu fat-boy


----------



## Li'l Eder

DONT GET MAD JUANGOTTI HE'S HELPING ME REMEMBER THAT IM NEW IN THIS


----------



## eric ramos

pppppppppppppppppppppppppppiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 8 2008, 10:36 PM~10612376
> *DONT GET MAD JUANGOTTI HE'S HELPING ME REMEMBER THAT IM NEW IN THIS
> *


jaun plays to much...something we used to already......... :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 8 2008, 03:32 PM~10610555
> *where is my shirt? got the $, baby isn't sick anymore, so i can get out. anyways, who is gonna go to the street low show? and the azusa one from CASUALS?
> *


ill b at azusa and street low along with sal n topo


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 8 2008, 10:36 PM~10612376
> *DONT GET MAD JUANGOTTI HE'S HELPING ME REMEMBER THAT IM NEW IN THIS
> *


casper has your 3x...pm him for the all the info....thats you pres for that chapter


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 8 2008, 10:48 PM~10612590
> *jaun plays to much...something we used to already......... :biggrin:
> *


bitchassness


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 01:46 AM~10613837
> *bitchassness
> *


homoerectus


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 9 2008, 08:41 AM~10614521
> *homoerectus
> *


purple monkey dishwasher


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 11:17 AM~10615694
> *purple monkey dishwasher
> *


hold my pocket sweetness..

dont forget the manteca


----------



## 817Lowrider

you back in the west


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 11:40 AM~10615869
> *you back in the west
> *


got your frame in my lap... :cheesy:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 7 2008, 10:02 PM~10605076
> *HOW U GUYS DOING? MY NAME ITS GEORGE, IM FROM FILLMORE IN VENTURA COUNTY CALIFAZ I HAVE 25 YEARS OLD, I TALK WITH SAM ALREADY CAUSE I WOULD LOVE BE IN UR CLUB, WELL I HAVE THIS 2 BIKES HOPE CAN REPRESENT WITH PRIDE YOUR CLUB, HOPE U GUYS LIKE MY BIKES, AND TANKS SAM FOR LET ME ENJOY YOUR CLUB AND TANKS FOR TRUST IN ME HOMMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM GONNA POST BETTER PICS AS SOON I CAN
> *


DAMN HOMIE U GOT SUM BADASS BIKES


----------



## show-bound

TEJAS IN THE CANTON.... TU SABES!


----------



## 817Lowrider

I know I keep askin but I forgot when will the shirts be ready? :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

TOMORROW IS THE 10TH TX!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 07:01 PM~10618978
> *TOMORROW IS THE 10TH TX!!!
> *


I WILL PAY SHIPPING BACK TO YA....THATS MY IN...COOL


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 06:59 PM~10618964
> *I know I keep askin but I forgot when will the shirts be ready? :|
> *


SOONER THAN NEVER....

NEXT WEEK


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 9 2008, 07:05 PM~10618998
> *I WILL PAY SHIPPING BACK TO YA....THATS MY IN...COOL
> *


THAT WILL WORK. ILL PUT YOUR PART IN!!!


----------



## Li'l Eder

tanks MONCHIS!!!!


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 9 2008, 08:05 PM~10619005
> *SOONER THAN NEVER....
> 
> NEXT WEEK
> *


next week, got a specific day
and is that the day theyre sent out or the day im supposed to get them


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@May 9 2008, 08:37 PM~10619574
> *next week, got a specific day
> and is that the day theyre sent out or the day im supposed to get them
> *


hes not talking about those shirts fools. I said fuck it and had more shirts made for my chap. sorry you have to hit up art for those shirts


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 09:38 PM~10619589
> *hes not talking about those shirts fools. I said fuck it and had more shirts made for my chap. sorry you have to hit up art for those shirts
> *


i told him send them to my house, i wont be home till tuesday so i should call my old man and see if they showed up yet


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@May 9 2008, 08:41 PM~10619610
> *i told him send them to my house, i wont be home till tuesday so i should call my old man and see if they showed up yet
> *


art aint shipped them out yet. do you want to call him and see where there at?


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 09:41 PM~10619618
> *art aint shipped them out yet. do you want to call him and see where there at?
> *


naw thats alright, he said soon about a week ago so ill send him another message or something


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@May 9 2008, 08:43 PM~10619639
> *naw thats alright, he said soon about a week ago so ill send him another message or something
> *


okay but if you need anything lmk. we can get shirts banners and plaques here in TX. lmk


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 09:54 PM~10619716
> *okay but if you need anything lmk. we can get shirts banners and plaques here in TX. lmk
> *


ok thanks man i most definately will


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@May 9 2008, 08:55 PM~10619721
> *ok thanks man i most definately will
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@May 9 2008, 08:43 PM~10619639
> *naw thats alright, he said soon about a week ago so ill send him another message or something
> *


i already left two messages...casper said he will get them...and ship them for us....


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 9 2008, 10:00 PM~10619763
> *i already left two messages...casper said he will get them...and ship them for us....
> *


alright cool, wait isnt capser out of the club or am i confused


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@May 9 2008, 09:01 PM~10619771
> *alright cool, wait isnt capser out of the club or am i confused
> *


THATS FOOL WOULDNT LEAVE IF YOU WAS KICKED OUT BY BIG OSO HIM SELF!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 09:01 PM~10619775
> *THATS FOOL WOULDNT LEAVE IF YOU WAS KICKED OUT BY BIG OSO HIM SELF!!!
> *


hahahahhahahhahahahhahahahhahahhhhahahahhahaaaaa


----------



## show-bound

tonight is a modelo night!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 9 2008, 09:02 PM~10619784
> *hahahahhahahhahahahhahahahhahahhhhahahahhahaaaaa
> *


BUT I WOULD. IM WAITING FOR THE RIGHT OFFER FROM THE RIGHT CLUB. :biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 10:03 PM~10619793
> *BUT I WOULD. IM WAITING FOR THE RIGHT OFFER FROM THE RIGHT CLUB. :biggrin:
> *


 :|


----------



## tequila sunrise

another fuckin day at work. :angry: fuck it, manager isn't here, i got my portable dvd player, ac/dc concert dvd, led zeppelin, and rob zombie's halloween, the model im workin on for my daughter. so in other words, i don't give a fuck for the customers, im gettin paid to do my shit :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 8 2008, 08:15 PM~10612843
> *ill b at azusa and street low along with sal n topo
> *


see you guys there!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuckkkkkk


----------



## 817Lowrider

last year. when I only had 2 down ass members. sweaten and shit!!!


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 10 2008, 11:12 AM~10622833
> *last year. when I only had 2 down ass members. sweaten and shit!!!
> 
> 
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## eric ramos

fuck juan i almost trew up fucken fat fetish mother fuker

nigas u suck 

im an uncle now 
fuck u art were are u *****


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller+May 10 2008, 12:28 PM~10623124-->
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont hate!!! they my neferws. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eric ramos_@May 10 2008, 03:25 PM~10623815
> *fuck juan i almost trew up fucken fat fetish mother fuker
> 
> nigas u suck
> 
> im an uncle now
> fuck u art were are u *****
> *


IM DRUNK!!!!


----------



## eric ramos

im drinking iced tea mmmmmmmmm


----------



## 817Lowrider

just got back from my lil cussins birthday party. drinks some cororna and im throwed off. gotta sober up for the cruise tonight!


----------



## eric ramos

fuk sober


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 10 2008, 04:24 PM~10624017
> *just got back from my lil cussins birthday party. drinks some cororna and im throwed off. gotta sober up for the cruise tonight!
> *


i will be headin to Amarillo again tomarrow for the show!

IT WINDY AS HELL OVER CHERE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 10 2008, 05:06 PM~10624261
> *i will be headin to Amarillo again tomarrow for the show!
> 
> IT WINDY AS HELL OVER CHERE
> *


ahahahah you got the okay


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti+May 10 2008, 05:13 PM~10624297-->
> 
> 
> 
> ahahahah you got the okay
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-big boy 1313_@May 1 2008, 06:25 PM~10554063
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>CASH PRIZES!!
> 
> BEST OF SHOW $1000.00
> BEST HOPPER $500.00
> BEST LOWRIDER BIKE $250.00
> BEST MOTORCYCLE $250.00
> AND MANY MORE[/b]
> CALL FOR MORE INFORMATION 806-220-2251 OR 806-433-4927
> [/b]


IM GOING FOR THE MONEY!!! YOU NEVER KNOW...LOL


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 10 2008, 04:40 PM~10624465
> *IM GOING FOR THE MONEY!!! YOU NEVER KNOW...LOL
> *


good luck bro


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 10 2008, 05:40 PM~10624465
> *IM GOING FOR THE MONEY!!! YOU NEVER KNOW...LOL
> *


just hope uce dont go. hahahaha good luck bro.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 10 2008, 06:06 PM~10624586
> *just hope uce dont go. hahahaha good luck bro.
> *


LOL...THEY COOL THEY ARE HOMIES!

THEY GOT SOME TOP CONTENDERS


----------



## 2lowsyn

hey guys howsit ben no work done to the bike. my NEW JOB is kinda hard . i put in a lot of hours so i can get shit payed . i hope to get it paint befor sep 7


----------



## eric ramos

bbbbbbbbbbbblllllllllllllllllllankkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 10 2008, 10:35 PM~10625884
> *bbbbbbbbbbbblllllllllllllllllllankkkkkkkkkkk
> *


u need to stay away from the paint fumes!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 10 2008, 08:47 PM~10625939
> *u need to stay away from the paint fumes!
> *


X2


----------



## 817Lowrider

ON THE REAL!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 3 2008, 08:10 PM~10568580
> *sup eric??? tell me that my frame looks way better in person then in this pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:| art answer me???


----------



## 817Lowrider

homos


----------



## Li'l Eder

BETTER PICS
OF MY BIKES!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

looks good bro. really digging the Cowboys trike


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 11 2008, 03:36 PM~10628874
> *looks good bro. really digging toe Cowboys trike
> *


what the hell are toe cowboys? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@May 11 2008, 02:38 PM~10628879
> *what the hell are toe cowboys? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: what you talmbout :biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 11 2008, 03:39 PM~10628888
> *:biggrin:  what you talmbout :biggrin:
> *


nothing important, whats up with you?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@May 11 2008, 02:40 PM~10628891
> *nothing important, whats up with you?
> *


chillen just got back from celebrating mamas day with my moms


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 11 2008, 03:41 PM~10628894
> *chillen just got back from celebrating mamas day with my moms
> *


nice, i called my mom for mommas day yesterday, i didnt have time to send a card, but ill be home tuesday anyway, and i got all my stuff packed and im getting studied up for finals, then its summertime


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@May 11 2008, 02:42 PM~10628899
> *nice, i called my mom for mommas day yesterday, i didnt have time to send a card, but ill be home tuesday anyway, and i got all my stuff packed and im getting studied up for finals, then its summertime
> *


cool. hopefully you have your shirt. maybe yall can go kick it at the park or something  post your bike up chillen this summer.


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 11 2008, 03:43 PM~10628907
> *cool. hopefully you have your shirt. maybe yall can go kick it at the park or something  post your bike up chillen this summer.
> *


trust me as soon as i get home and its a good sunny day, ill have some fresh bike pics up


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@May 11 2008, 02:47 PM~10628923
> *trust me as soon as i get home and its a good sunny day, ill have some fresh bike pics up
> *


me too as soon as I get my frame back


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 11 2008, 03:49 PM~10628937
> *me too as soon as I get my frame back
> *


maybe i can get that other bike halfway done too and get some good pics of that


----------



## 817Lowrider

do your thing player. im going to prolly do the red bike back up stock no twist


----------



## Randy Watson

sexual chocolate


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by Randy Watson_@May 11 2008, 06:16 PM~10629884
> *sexual chocolate
> *


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 10 2008, 08:47 PM~10625939
> *u need to stay away from the paint fumes!
> *


im used to them since long time  

lilelder that orange bike is fuken chingona for reals guey


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@May 11 2008, 03:18 PM~10629891
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 11 2008, 09:37 PM~10631010
> *
> *


found that on google though it was funny


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@May 11 2008, 06:38 PM~10631019
> *found that on google though it was funny
> *


 :|


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 11 2008, 09:41 PM~10631039
> *:|
> *


yup.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@May 11 2008, 08:43 PM~10631050
> *yup.
> *


:|


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 11 2008, 10:45 PM~10631414
> *:|
> *


just bought an alpine 10 inch sub for 20 bucks


----------



## 817Lowrider

nice. sam lost at the show today


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 11 2008, 10:47 PM~10631422
> *nice. sam lost at the show today
> *


thats not good


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@May 11 2008, 09:52 PM~10631454
> *thats not good
> *


damn he got home fast??? VVV


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 11 2008, 10:53 PM~10631458
> *damn he got home fast??? VVV
> *


 :0


----------



## show-bound

not about winning , but representing......it is funner..lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@May 11 2008, 07:46 PM~10631420
> *just bought an alpine 10 inch sub for 20 bucks
> *


does it work?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 11 2008, 09:58 PM~10631496
> *not about winning , but representing......it is funner..lol
> *


meh you win some you loose some


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 11 2008, 10:59 PM~10631510
> *does it work?
> *


yeah works nice


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 11 2008, 08:00 PM~10631513
> *meh you win some you loose some
> *


x2


----------



## show-bound

ART CALLLL ME PUTO!!!!


----------



## show-bound

ART CALLLL ME PUTO!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

youcantfademe	Feb 2008	3,161	215
socios b.c. prez	Sep 2003	30,577	78
LuxuriouSMontreaL	Feb 2004	89,521	73
Regal King	Mar 2006	26,539	63
64 CRAWLING	Nov 2001	22,117	56
STR8_CLOWN'N	Nov 2002	30,258	52
brown2thebone	Today, 01:07 PM	48
rollinoldskoo	Dec 2005	8,398	50
LUXURIOU$LAC	Oct 2005	17,089	44
juangotti	Jul 2006	16,436	44


----------



## The ZONE

t shirts, cant wait whoo!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@May 12 2008, 05:02 PM~10637216
> *t shirts, cant wait whoo!!!
> *


fuck those shirts!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 11 2008, 11:36 PM~10632229
> *ART CALLLL ME PUTO!!!!
> *


Viewing Profile: CHILLY WILLY
Last Active Today, 02:01 PM 
:angry: :angry: :angry: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :twak: :guns: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 12 2008, 04:39 PM~10637498
> *Viewing Profile: CHILLY WILLY
> Last Active Today, 02:01 PM
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


wuz up sam how is everything


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 12 2008, 05:42 PM~10637520
> *wuz up sam how is everything
> *


getting all the chit together from last week...the invoice...wanted to see my payed reciepts!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 12 2008, 04:43 PM~10637530
> *getting all the chit together from last week...the invoice...wanted to see my payed reciepts!
> *


cool cool did you go to that show?????


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 12 2008, 05:44 PM~10637547
> *cool cool did you go to that show?????
> *


theres two threads foolio....

west tx showdown...


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck dis shit my *****


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 12 2008, 06:06 PM~10637705
> *fuck dis shit my *****
> *


???


----------



## show-bound

AMARILLO WEST TX SHOWDOWN


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 12 2008, 06:06 PM~10637713
> *???
> *











posted up a sonic. chillen.  :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

new db bars??? what yall think?


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 12 2008, 07:22 PM~10637818
> *[img=http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/1663/lowriderdesign1zh9.jpg]
> [img=http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/1663/lowriderdesign1zh9.7084193d72.jpg]
> new db bars??? what yall think?
> *


cant see them
oh now i can :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

juan them bars are dope
fuck the wait of the shirts i gots one so idont care but i feel zone poor fuker for reals art u fukin up bad u kno that son
?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@May 12 2008, 06:23 PM~10637824
> *cant see them
> oh now i can :biggrin:
> *


you like?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@May 12 2008, 06:23 PM~10637824
> *cant see them
> oh now i can :biggrin:
> *


you like?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@May 12 2008, 06:23 PM~10637824
> *cant see them
> oh now i can :biggrin:
> *


you like?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@May 12 2008, 06:23 PM~10637824
> *cant see them
> oh now i can :biggrin:
> *


you like?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@May 12 2008, 06:23 PM~10637824
> *cant see them
> oh now i can :biggrin:
> *


you like?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@May 12 2008, 06:23 PM~10637824
> *cant see them
> oh now i can :biggrin:
> *


you like?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@May 12 2008, 06:23 PM~10637824
> *cant see them
> oh now i can :biggrin:
> *


you like?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@May 12 2008, 06:23 PM~10637824
> *cant see them
> oh now i can :biggrin:
> *


you like?


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 12 2008, 07:30 PM~10637900
> *you like?
> *


theyre alright, personally i dont think they go good with the forks, its not something id use but hey whatever floats your boat


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 12 2008, 07:27 PM~10637855
> *juan them bars are dope
> fuck the wait of the shirts i gots one so idont care but i feel zone poor fuker for reals art u fukin up bad u kno that son
> ?
> *


aah im patient, but its been way too long, you know


----------



## 817Lowrider

ohhh shit!!! :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 12 2008, 05:45 PM~10638428
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohhh shit!!! :0
> *


word?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti+May 12 2008, 06:21 PM~10637809-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> posted up a sonic. chllen.   :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its me
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@May 12 2008, 06:22 PM~10637818
> *new db bars??? what yall think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what you think raul


----------



## The ZONE

the jew man group!!! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 12 2008, 05:56 PM~10638522
> *its me
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> what you think raul
> *


I think what your doing is a little bit advanced for me. If you noticed all the parts that I do are solid. I havent moved on to where I open them up and play with the negative space. Its something that Im probably going to get back into later on. Right now Im focused on doing everything solid cause everyone wants space for engraving. I do like what your doing but I think your still trying to develop your own style. Thats normal and but it might take some time before you find it. I would like to see where the holes are for the sissy bar or how you plan on mounting it to the bike. It looks like you like to draw everything on the computer. I do everything by hand. Structurally it looks good. I like it.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 12 2008, 08:57 PM~10639082
> *I think what your doing is a little bit advanced for me. If you noticed all the parts that I do are solid. I havent moved on to where I open them up and play with the negative space. Its something that Im probably going to get back into later on. Right now Im focused on doing everything solid cause everyone wants space for engraving. I do like what your doing but I think your still trying to develop your own style. Thats normal and but it might take some time before you find it. I would like to see where the holes are for the sissy bar or how you plan on mounting it to the bike. It looks like you like to draw everything on the computer. I do everything by hand. Structurally it looks good. I like it.
> *


I draw it out first then transfer it to paint. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: show-bound, casper805, juangotti


who did what this weekend...did you get the new guy his tee?

pics


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 12 2008, 09:10 PM~10639245
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: show-bound, casper805, juangotti
> 
> 
> who did what this weekend...did you get the new guy his tee?
> 
> pics
> *


oops never mind.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 12 2008, 06:10 PM~10639245
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: show-bound, casper805, juangotti
> 
> 
> who did what this weekend...did you get the new guy his tee?
> 
> pics
> *


topo got 2nd for vc county lil eder got his shirt yesterday hope it fit good


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 12 2008, 09:13 PM~10639279
> *topo got 2nd for vc county lil eder got his shirt yesterday hope it fit good
> *


orale that whats up!!

POST PICS FUCKER!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 12 2008, 09:12 PM~10639273
> *oops never mind.
> *


hahahhahahah

edit owned!!

hate
hate
hate


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 12 2008, 06:14 PM~10639288
> *orale that whats up!!
> 
> POST PICS FUCKER!!!
> *


i aint take pics i think monchis did


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 12 2008, 09:14 PM~10639299
> *hahahhahahah
> 
> edit owned!!
> 
> hate
> hate
> hate
> *


I got to stay on that ass some times. other wise calil wont do shit but sit back and collect. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

suk it hulk hogan


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 12 2008, 10:13 PM~10639279
> *topo got 2nd for vc county lil eder got his shirt yesterday hope it fit good
> *


he got his shirt eh, hope i get mine


----------



## eric ramos

lol werd call up art


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 12 2008, 09:28 PM~10639424
> *lol werd call up art
> *


x2 call art. I have done it several times


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 12 2008, 10:28 PM~10639432
> *x2 call art. I have done it several times
> *


eh might be a good idea, ill wait till tommorrow or wednesday during the day sometime when i get home, had my first round of exams today, tough stuff


----------



## 817Lowrider

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Eightyone.7.TX, juangotti, The ZONE, eric ramos, basher91
TEXAS CHAP REPRESENTA. The on ly **** we have in the tx chap. :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 12 2008, 06:31 PM~10639465
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Eightyone.7.TX, juangotti, The ZONE, eric ramos, basher91
> TEXAS CHAP REPRESENTA. The on ly **** we have in the tx chap. :biggrin:
> *


whos that?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 12 2008, 09:33 PM~10639488
> *whos that?
> *


a ****


----------



## eric ramos

werd


----------



## 817Lowrider

woohhhooo parts on there way and ZONE i THINK YOU GOT SOMETHING WAITING FOR YOY IN THE rOC :0


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 12 2008, 09:31 PM~10639465
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Eightyone.7.TX, juangotti, The ZONE, eric ramos, basher91
> TEXAS CHAP REPRESENTA. The on ly **** we have in the tx chap. :biggrin:
> *


OHH I THINK HE LIKES ME!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 12 2008, 09:41 PM~10639588
> *woohhhooo parts on there way and ZONE i THINK YOU GOT SOMETHING WAITING FOR YOY IN THE rOC :0
> 
> 
> *


what you order ZONE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 12 2008, 10:04 PM~10639939
> *what you order ZONE
> *


I think he means some bone :dunno:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 12 2008, 10:07 PM~10639984
> *I think he means some bone  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: show-bound, cadillac01, Li'l Eder


:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

cok from neal jjjjjjjjjjjjjja u putos aint whores no more u fukers bore me for reals ha


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 12 2008, 10:10 PM~10640022
> *cok from neal     jjjjjjjjjjjjjja u putos aint whores no more u fukers bore me for reals ha
> *


i cant read brail babaso


----------



## Li'l Eder

HEY CASPER TANKS FOR THE TEE FITS PERFECT BRO! POST PICS OF TOPO'S BIKE


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 12 2008, 10:13 PM~10640061
> *HEY CASPER TANKS FOR THE TEE FITS PERFECT BRO! POST PICS OF TOPO'S BIKE
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: 
post pic fuckers!!!!!!!!

damnit to hell!


you went and kicked with the fellas?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 12 2008, 08:10 PM~10640036
> *i cant read brail babaso
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

what the fuck!!!


----------



## Li'l Eder

NAA SATURDAY I WAS IN PARTY WITH FAMILY MOTHERS DAY U KNOW, I MEET CASPER IN HIS FRIEND ON SUNDAY


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 12 2008, 10:16 PM~10640093
> *
> 
> what the fuck!!!
> *


bahahhahahaahhahhahaaaaaa


asses


----------



## 817Lowrider

Im surrounded by homos. ahhahahahaha


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 12 2008, 10:17 PM~10640112
> *NAA SATURDAY I WAS IN PARTY WITH FAMILY MOTHERS DAY U KNOW, I MEET CASPER IN HIS FRIEND ON SUNDAY
> *


thats whats up....

they didnt try to rape you did they.....i know casper be sending me some fruity text messages....hahahhahahahhaaa


----------



## eric ramos

fuck brazilian 
fuck 
im boreddddddddddddddddddddddd
fo realsssssssssssssss yooooooooooooooo 
artttttttttttie were are u fagooooooooooooo


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 12 2008, 10:19 PM~10640141
> *thats whats up....
> 
> they didnt try to rape you did they.....i know casper be sending me some fruity text messages....hahahhahahahhaaa
> *


dont act like you dont like that shit **** ahahahahhaha


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 12 2008, 10:20 PM~10640166
> *dont act like you dont like that shit **** ahahahahhaha
> *


NO ****!!!

DID SOMEONE SAY FISH....BLURB


----------



## Li'l Eder

NAA JEJEJEJE HE'S COOL HOPE SEE CASPER SATURDAY IN FILLMORE CAR SHOW


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 12 2008, 10:20 PM~10640162
> *fuck brazilian
> fuck
> im boreddddddddddddddddddddddd
> fo realsssssssssssssss yooooooooooooooo
> artttttttttttie were are u fagooooooooooooo
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

CHILLY WILLY 5259
juangotti 4085
eric ramos 3982
casper805 3225
NaturalHighII 2012
LILHOBBZ805 1224
show-bound 1221
OSO 805 1183
socios b.c. prez 961
BABOSO HYDROS 889
LOWRIDING 805 JR 839
GrimReaper 762
bluepridelowride13 604
~MONCHIS 805 CALI~ 578
76'_SCHWINN 573
mortalkombat2 541
THE REBIRTH 459
NorCalLux 376
Aztecbike 373
THEE ARTISTICS 365
TonyO 364
2lowsyn 339
The ZONE 260
six trey impala 202
tequila sunrise 182
ESE NECIO 805 176
sic713 171
805 lowridercruiser 163
ericg 105
lowriderwiz 95
bad news 91
STR8_CLOWN'N 85
805 BABY.GOR13 78
TearsofaClownII 76
CHILLY WILLY DADDY 74
noe_from_texas 72
basher91 72
speedy187 70
spikes805 64
Spankz 63
THE REBIRTH_old 62
SIC'N'TWISTED 51
sick six 46
LocoSoCal 43
JUSTDEEZ 41
the bone collector 40
Artistic3 39
Harry's Dream 35
86' Chevy 35
SkysDaLimit 34
ozzylowrider 33
erick323 32
RO-BC 28
gizmo1 22
RECKLESS RAUL 21
drop'em 21
somerstyle 20
tyrone_rolls_a_85 19
DodgerFan 19
*SEEZER* 17
Billy 17
REC 17
chamuco61 15
str8 outta denmark 15
R.O.C 15
deville 14
805CARLOS 13
SAC_TOWN 13
Raguness 13
las_crucez 12
bandido 11
FREAKY BEHAVIOR 11
LaZyBoI714 11
abe C. 10
d1ulove2h8 10
mitchell26 10
2$hort 10




I stay on top


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 12 2008, 10:23 PM~10640202
> *NAA JEJEJEJE HE'S COOL HOPE SEE CASPER SATURDAY IN FILLMORE CAR SHOW
> *


already, yalls first date.....hehehhehee


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 12 2008, 10:23 PM~10640207
> *CHILLY WILLY   5259
> juangotti  4085
> eric ramos  3982
> casper805  3225
> NaturalHighII  2012
> LILHOBBZ805  1224
> damn thats it....
> show-bound  1221
> OSO 805  1183
> socios b.c. prez  961
> BABOSO HYDROS  889
> LOWRIDING 805 JR  839
> GrimReaper  762
> bluepridelowride13  604
> ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~  578
> 76'_SCHWINN  573
> mortalkombat2  541
> THE REBIRTH  459
> NorCalLux  376
> Aztecbike  373
> THEE ARTISTICS  365
> TonyO  364
> 2lowsyn  339
> The ZONE  260
> six trey impala  202
> tequila sunrise  182
> ESE NECIO 805  176
> sic713  171
> 805 lowridercruiser  163
> ericg  105
> lowriderwiz  95
> bad news  91
> STR8_CLOWN'N  85
> 805 BABY.GOR13  78
> TearsofaClownII  76
> CHILLY WILLY DADDY  74
> noe_from_texas  72
> basher91  72
> speedy187  70
> spikes805  64
> Spankz  63
> THE REBIRTH_old  62
> SIC'N'TWISTED  51
> sick six  46
> LocoSoCal  43
> JUSTDEEZ  41
> the bone collector  40
> Artistic3  39
> Harry's Dream  35
> 86' Chevy  35
> SkysDaLimit  34
> ozzylowrider  33
> erick323  32
> RO-BC  28
> gizmo1  22
> RECKLESS RAUL  21
> drop'em  21
> somerstyle  20
> tyrone_rolls_a_85  19
> DodgerFan  19
> *SEEZER*  17
> Billy  17
> REC  17
> chamuco61  15
> str8 outta denmark  15
> R.O.C  15
> deville  14
> 805CARLOS  13
> SAC_TOWN  13
> Raguness  13
> las_crucez  12
> bandido  11
> FREAKY BEHAVIOR  11
> LaZyBoI714  11
> abe C.  10
> d1ulove2h8  10
> mitchell26  10
> 2$hort  10
> I stay on top
> *


----------



## Li'l Eder

NO MAMES!!! JEJEJEJJE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 12 2008, 10:24 PM~10640215
> *already, yalls first date.....hehehhehee
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 12 2008, 10:25 PM~10640232
> *NO MAMES!!! JEJEJEJJE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

My ride at the cruise this weeken posted up at Sonic. My shit sticks out like a sore thumb


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 12 2008, 10:26 PM~10640243
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


when the next show....noe you getting your bars...you got everything you need...xsept for rims......

whats the plans! 

will you go to san angelo in sept!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 12 2008, 10:28 PM~10640278
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ride at the cruise this weeken posted up at Sonic. My shit sticks out like a sore thumb
> *


damn that thang is busted...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 12 2008, 10:29 PM~10640295
> *damn that thang is busted...
> *


fuck you it aint that bad. its just paint


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 12 2008, 08:28 PM~10640278
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ride at the cruise this weeken posted up at Sonic. My shit sticks out like a sore thumb
> *


HAHAH WTF?? THE HOMIE HAS ON EXACTLY THE SAME EXCEPT THE PAINT IS A LIL CLEANER BUT ITS STILL FADED


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 12 2008, 10:34 PM~10640348
> *fuck you it aint that bad. its just paint
> *


my garage will soon be empty!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 12 2008, 10:35 PM~10640369
> *my garagarge will soon be empty!
> *


might have to put brownie on hole if you wanna do this. you down. we can have it done before mid summer???


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 12 2008, 10:37 PM~10640381
> *might have to put brownie on hole if you wanna do this. you down. we can have it done before mid summer???
> *


its looks clean body wise....wet sand and shoot...

we can doit...get DB done first...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 12 2008, 10:38 PM~10640404
> *its looks clean body wise....wet sand and shoot...
> 
> we can doit...get DB done first...
> *


painted or done done?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 12 2008, 10:40 PM~10640423
> *painted or done done?
> *


DONE DONE,

new layer of patterns will be done hopefully by tommarrow!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 12 2008, 10:41 PM~10640443
> *DONE DONE,
> 
> new layer of patterns will be done hopefully by tommarrow!
> *


yeah I smell that b.s. over here


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 12 2008, 10:41 PM~10640443
> *DONE DONE,
> 
> new layer of patterns will be done hopefully by tommarrow!
> *


yeah I smell that b.s. over here


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuckin server


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 12 2008, 10:43 PM~10640452
> *yeah I smell that b.s. over here
> *


asssssssholio!!!

i dont have to put them on....i can paint as is...up to you?


----------



## show-bound

see the blue uce bikes striping..tats that homeboi i was telling ya about


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 12 2008, 08:28 PM~10640278
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ride at the cruise this weeken posted up at Sonic. My shit sticks out like a sore thumb
> *


 primertacular!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos

bonjour


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 12 2008, 09:49 PM~10640513
> *see the blue uce bikes striping..tats that homeboi i was telling ya about
> *


i like that blue bike what place you come in sam at the show?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 12 2008, 08:28 PM~10640278
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ride at the cruise this weeken posted up at Sonic. My shit sticks out like a sore thumb
> *


yup


----------



## show-bound

bask to page 1


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2008, 10:21 AM~10643142
> *bask to page 1
> *


damn must have been a busy day/ sup guys!


----------



## noe_from_texas

not much


----------



## 817Lowrider

gravy


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2008, 06:21 PM~10647109
> *gravy
> *


what cha think bout tha pinstiping from homeboi


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2008, 06:32 PM~10647205
> *what cha think bout tha pinstiping from homeboi
> *


will see whats poppin


----------



## show-bound

i swear ART if you dont call me........


----------



## 817Lowrider

im going to call him up now


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2008, 06:14 PM~10647547
> *i swear ART if you dont call me........
> *


wuz up sam how is everything


----------



## show-bound

CHILLY WILLY



.........

:angry: :angry: 

Member Group: Members
Joined: Dec 2003 Profile Options Add to contact list 
Find member's posts 
Find member's topics 
Ignore User 



Active Stats 
User's local time May 13 2008, 06:15 PM 
Total Cumulative Posts 8,894 
( 5.6 posts per day / 0.15% of total forum posts ) 
Most active in Lowrider Bikes
( 7747 posts / 87% of this member's active posts ) 
Last Active Today, 12:55 PM


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 13 2008, 07:15 PM~10647558
> *wuz up sam how is everything
> *


just place a 700 dollar tee order!!

got another call 10 min later for an order for 40 more back to AMARILLO!

getting the Brand out these past two weeks paid off!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2008, 07:17 PM~10647583
> *just place a 700 dollar tee order!!
> 
> got another call 10 min later for an order for 40 more back to AMARILLO!
> 
> getting the Brand out these past two weeks paid off!!! :cheesy:
> *


where is my free contest shirt??? fucker. I won legit. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2008, 06:17 PM~10647583
> *just place a 700 dollar tee order!!
> 
> got another call 10 min later for an order for 40 more back to AMARILLO!
> 
> getting the Brand out these past two weeks paid off!!! :cheesy:
> *


  thats what i am talking about


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey sam give me a call bro


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 13 2008, 07:20 PM~10647616
> *hey sam give me a call bro
> *


ohh snapp lone star brand in Indiana!!! :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2008, 07:19 PM~10647601
> *where is my free contest shirt??? fucker. I won legit. :biggrin:
> *


you want the 806 or west tx :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2008, 07:23 PM~10647639
> *you want the 806 or west tx :cheesy:
> *


thats fucked up. :angry: ass hole!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2008, 06:21 PM~10647621
> *ohh snapp lone star brand in Indiana!!! :0
> *


why would people in indiana where TX shirts ???? only if you are homies with the guys and want to rep there shit :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 13 2008, 07:25 PM~10647659
> *why would people in indiana where TX shirts ???? only if you are homies with the guys and want to rep there shit  :biggrin:
> *


If they wanted it you would sell it. hell if shit was profitable you bag it and sell it.


----------



## Li'l Eder

WATS UP SAM!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2008, 07:25 PM~10647658
> *thats fucked up. :angry:  ass hole!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i got some for ya


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 13 2008, 07:27 PM~10647678
> *WATS UP SAM!!
> *


whats good..did you get with Cas bout the plauqe


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2008, 06:26 PM~10647668
> *If they wanted it you would sell it. hell if shit was profitable you bag it and sell it.
> *


nah not really only reason i ould sell it is to help out sam like my sig says I GOT MY TO BLOW i do not need to push hustling any more


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound+May 13 2008, 07:28 PM~10647689-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats good..did you get with Cas bout the plauqe. When you gonna let me get in that ass?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 13 2008, 07:29 PM~10647695
> *nah not really only reason i ould sell it is to help out sam like my sig says I GOT MY TO BLOW i do not need to push hustling any more
> *


yah you would . you would shit in the bag slap a wicked sticker on it and hook up the homies.


----------



## Li'l Eder

HE DONT WANT THE MONEY RIGHT NOW CAUSE HE SAY HAS SOME PROBLEMS WITH THE PLAQUE ORDERS OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT, HOPE SOON I CAN GET MINE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 13 2008, 07:32 PM~10647723
> *HE DONT WANT THE MONEY RIGHT NOW CAUSE HE SAY HAS SOME PROBLEMS WITH THE PLAQUE ORDERS OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT, HOPE SOON I CAN GET MINE
> *


hmmm.. Im going to call him and see whats up?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2008, 07:32 PM~10647714
> *:uh:
> yah you would . you would shit in the bag slap a wicked sticker on it and hook up the homies.
> *


stfu already...CHUnKY monKEY


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2008, 07:33 PM~10647732
> *hmmm.. Im going to  call him and see whats up?
> *


werent you incharge of making plaques....

get homeboy his plaque


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2008, 07:33 PM~10647735
> *stfu already...CHUnKY monKEY
> *


ahahahahahaha you want to get in Darrens booty hole. ahahahahaha jotos.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2008, 07:34 PM~10647744
> *werent you incharge of making plaques....
> 
> get homeboy his plaque
> *


for my chap. it does not make sence for him to send the money to tx when the plaques are made in cali


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2008, 07:34 PM~10647747
> *ahahahahahaha you want  to get in Darrens booty hole. ahahahahaha jotos.
> *


i luv me some warm hole.... :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2008, 07:37 PM~10647760
> *for my chap. it does not make sence for him to send the money to tx when the plaques are made in cali
> *


not what i meant stups...

give him jags address...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2008, 07:37 PM~10647766
> *i luv me some warm hole.... :cheesy:
> *


ahahahahaha you said you like em thick ahahahaha


----------



## show-bound

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: show-bound, juangotti, Aztecbike

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2008, 07:39 PM~10647787
> *ahahahahaha you said you like em thick ahahahaha
> 
> 
> *


no me gusta white meat..like dark!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2008, 07:38 PM~10647777
> *not what i meant stups...
> 
> give him jags address...
> *


It would be wrong to make him get his own plaque. let me talk to casper and see whats up.


----------



## Li'l Eder

I BETTER WAIT FOR CASPER SEE WHAT HE SAY ABOUT THE PLAQUE


----------



## Li'l Eder

HEY GUYS THIS CLUB ITS ALSO A CAR CLUB RIGHT? OR JUST BIKE CLUB?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 13 2008, 07:41 PM~10647819
> *I BETTER WAIT FOR CASPER SEE WHAT HE SAY ABOUT THE PLAQUE
> *


you know sometimes i just want to 
" crack the whip!! "


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2008, 07:46 PM~10647865
> *you know sometimes i just want to
> " crack the whip!! "
> *


this *****! :uh: pull rank on yo ass


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2008, 07:47 PM~10647873
> *this *****! :uh:  pull rank on yo ass
> *


i never should have fed the animals....hahahhahahaha


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2008, 07:48 PM~10647889
> *i never should have fed the animals....hahahhahahaha
> *


ahahahahahah assclownn


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 13 2008, 07:45 PM~10647856
> *HEY GUYS THIS CLUB ITS ALSO A CAR CLUB RIGHT? OR JUST BIKE CLUB?
> *


this will answer you question...for you are the legacy of 30 more yrs to come! :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=403114


----------



## Li'l Eder

DAMNNNNNNN!!!! NICE RIDES!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 13 2008, 07:52 PM~10647934
> *DAMNNNNNNN!!!! NICE RIDES!
> *


mines in the making!! link in my sig!


----------



## Li'l Eder

POST UR BIKES GUYS I WANNA SEE UR BIKES


----------



## 817Lowrider

BONES BIKE


----------



## 817Lowrider

my bike


----------



## Li'l Eder

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2008, 05:53 PM~10647944
> *mines in the making!! link in my sig!
> *


ORALE CHINGON!!


----------



## show-bound

the transitions


----------



## 817Lowrider

Got rid of the forks and bars. getting redone. well was supposed to be done but b.s. kills


----------



## Li'l Eder

THE GREEN ONE ITS FUCKED NICE HOMMIE!


----------



## Li'l Eder

WHO IS THE LITTLE HOMMIE WITH THE BLUE BIKE?


----------



## Li'l Eder

OHHH!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 13 2008, 08:01 PM~10648048
> *WHO IS THE LITTLE HOMMIE WITH THE BLUE BIKE?
> *


lil sky its my sons..its his...im the builder!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 13 2008, 08:01 PM~10648048
> *WHO IS THE LITTLE HOMMIE WITH THE BLUE BIKE?
> *


thats tj martinez. he is actualy 30 years old. live in preston tx. cool guy. should meet him


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2008, 08:04 PM~10648090
> *thats tj martinez. he is actualy 30 years old. live in preston tx. cool guy. should meet him
> *


??????? wtf


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2008, 08:05 PM~10648096
> *??????? wtf
> *


:|


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2008, 07:59 PM~10648023
> *
> 
> Got rid of the forks and bars. getting redone. well was supposed to be done but b.s. kills
> *


does it beep when you back up?


----------



## Li'l Eder

:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2008, 08:05 PM~10648104
> *:|
> *


bisteak


----------



## show-bound

JAUN-GOTTI and SHOW-BOUND


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2008, 08:05 PM~10648106
> *does it beep when you back up?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
thats fucked up.


----------



## eric ramos

:banghead: werrrrrrrrrrrrrdislezzzzzzzzzz


----------



## show-bound

:uh:


----------



## show-bound

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: show-bound, eric ramos, Li'l Eder

eric post you bike up for geOrge can check it out!


----------



## Li'l Eder

YOU GUYS LOOK LIKE GANGSTERS!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 13 2008, 08:16 PM~10648231
> *YOU  GUYS LOOK LIKE GANGSTERS!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

HAVING A GOOD TIME!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 13 2008, 08:16 PM~10648231
> *YOU  GUYS LOOK LIKE GANGSTERS!!
> *


I dont normaly dress like that homie. I sware.


----------



## Li'l Eder

THIS CLUB HAS A NICE BIKES REALLY NICE


----------



## Li'l Eder

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2008, 06:18 PM~10648251
> *HAVING A GOOD TIME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEAH U GUYS ARE GANGTERS!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

and you added to him homie.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 13 2008, 08:19 PM~10648274
> *YEAH U GUYS ARE GANGTERS!!
> *


just a bonified HUSTLA!!!!!!


----------



## Li'l Eder

ERIC POST UR BIKE HOMMIE


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2008, 08:20 PM~10648275
> *and you added to him homie.
> *


x2!!!


----------



## Li'l Eder

CASPER NEVER COMES TO LAYITLOW?


----------



## 817Lowrider

erics bike


----------



## Li'l Eder

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2008, 06:20 PM~10648280
> *just a bonified HUSTLA!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 13 2008, 08:18 PM~10648259
> *THIS CLUB HAS A NICE BIKES REALLY NICE
> *


you adding to it!!!  

just rep yourself in return you rep THEE ARTISTICS!


----------



## 817Lowrider

odessa 07


----------



## Li'l Eder

DAMN I FELL LIKE MI BIKE ITS A PIECE OF SHI... COMPARADA WITH UR BIKES


----------



## Li'l Eder

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2008, 06:23 PM~10648308
> *you adding to it!!!
> 
> just rep yourself in return you rep THEE ARTISTICS!
> *


SIMON!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 13 2008, 08:24 PM~10648323
> *DAMN I FELL LIKE MI BIKE ITS A PIECE OF SHI... COMPARADA WITH UR BIKES
> *


na home we got lots of good bikes. and yours is def one of them. we also got streets. hell Im bout to build a street just to cruise


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 13 2008, 08:24 PM~10648323
> *DAMN I FELL LIKE MI BIKE ITS A PIECE OF SHI... COMPARADA WITH UR BIKES
> *


your bikes are nice!

dont think that way...Jif you ever need any parts or what not...hit us up, paint graphics what ever...we got your back! Bones is our sponsor, he is also the forum sponsor...


juan better not show him DB..hehehee


----------



## Li'l Eder

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2008, 06:30 PM~10648380
> *your bikes are nice!
> 
> dont think that way...Jif you ever need any parts or what not...hit us up, paint graphics what ever...we got your back!  Bones is our sponsor, he is also the forum sponsor...
> juan better not show him DB..hehehee
> *


TANKS FOR SUPPORT!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 13 2008, 08:33 PM~10648402
> *TANKS FOR SUPPORT!
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2008, 07:20 PM~10648280
> *just a bonified HUSTLA!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what kind of cam is that????


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 13 2008, 09:43 PM~10649109
> *what kind of cam is that????
> *


399 target fuji 
10 optical zoom

get the model number when i get homes!


----------



## 817Lowrider

2User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, Eightyone.7.TX

Quit spying!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2008, 08:44 PM~10649115
> *399 target fuji
> 10 optical zoom
> 
> get the model number when i get homes!
> *


yea i was looking at the fuji and kodak point and shoot cams so i bought the z712 kodak :biggrin: my cam took a bump :angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 13 2008, 09:50 PM~10649167
> *yea i was looking at the fuji and kodak point and shoot cams so i bought the z712 kodak  :biggrin:  my cam took a bump :angry:
> *


i cant stand point and shoot cams...


----------



## eric ramos

fuk fuk?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 13 2008, 10:10 PM~10649339
> *fuk fuk?
> *


when the hell are you gonna show!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 13 2008, 10:10 PM~10649339
> *fuk fuk?
> *


when you going to show..thought you was moving to odessa


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2008, 08:51 PM~10649177
> *i cant stand point and shoot cams...
> *


i like them cause my girls can use them lol :biggrin:


----------



## Li'l Eder

I SEE U GUYS IN OTHER TOPIC TRYING TO ORDER SOME PLAQUE AH? WATS WRONG WITH THE GUY WHO MAKE US PLAQUES?


----------



## eric ramos

odessa in 2 weeks wen i get out of skool finals next week hno: 
ey elder dont trip homie u gots clean bikes u just have to appy ur self to them and spend alot of money on them
im redoing the bike for vegas guey cus it needs a face lift in my opinion 


fuck showsssss (local) they aint any :tears:


----------



## Li'l Eder

ITS EDER NOT ELDER GUEY I LOVE UR BIKE HOMMIE DONT CHANGE IT NOTHING


----------



## eric ramos

paint
murals
display
hydros
diskbreak
ect
sorry homie fuck ive been tripin on ur name for the longest ha 
eder


----------



## Li'l Eder

ORALE


----------



## Li'l Eder

HEY ERIC FUISTE A VEGAS LAS YEAR?


----------



## eric ramos

aguevo guey


----------



## Li'l Eder

GANASTE GUEY?


----------



## eric ramos

na almost got 3rd full but that bike had murals n display 
thats wat im tryin to aim for 3rd full class is my goal then i can be happy but the class is hard


----------



## Li'l Eder

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 13 2008, 08:52 PM~10649753
> *na almost got 3rd full but that bike had murals n display
> thats wat im tryin to aim for 3rd full class is my goal then i can be happy  but the class is hard
> *


HOW MANY BIKES WAS IN VEGAS IN UR CLASS?


----------



## Li'l Eder

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 13 2008, 08:52 PM~10649753
> *na almost got 3rd full but that bike had murals n display
> thats wat im tryin to aim for 3rd full class is my goal then i can be happy  but the class is hard
> *


HOW MANY BIKES WAS IN VEGAS IN UR CLASS?


----------



## Li'l Eder

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 13 2008, 08:52 PM~10649753
> *na almost got 3rd full but that bike had murals n display
> thats wat im tryin to aim for 3rd full class is my goal then i can be happy  but the class is hard
> *


HOW MANY BIKES IN UR CLASS WAS IN VEGAS?


----------



## eric ramos

idk but thers tough comp


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 13 2008, 10:30 PM~10649542
> *paint
> murals
> display
> hydros
> diskbreak
> ect
> sorry homie fuck ive been tripin on ur name for the longest ha
> eder
> *


sam has got cilinders


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2008, 11:54 PM~10650492
> *sam has got cilinders
> *


got cylinders boxxed up ready to ship to D

if you want them send him 75 bucks!


----------



## 817Lowrider

:0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 14 2008, 09:20 AM~10652190
> *:0
> *


your up early


----------



## noe_from_texas

en donde esta el eric?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 14 2008, 09:24 AM~10652223
> *your up early
> *


on my way to work...


----------



## Li'l Eder

WHERE ARE U GUYS? STILL WORKING OR WHAT?


----------



## noe_from_texas

already asleep


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 14 2008, 08:36 PM~10656985
> *WHERE ARE U GUYS? STILL WORKING OR WHAT?
> *


im home now. just chillen bro.


----------



## Li'l Eder

GUEVONES!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

:machinegun: :guns:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2008, 11:14 PM~10650711
> *got cylinders boxxed up ready to ship to D
> 
> if you want them send him 75 bucks!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

soy guevon


----------



## 817Lowrider

huh?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

he's lazy


----------



## show-bound

in houston agin...when i woke up this morning i didnt think i would be leaving again...

sucks ass!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 14 2008, 11:47 PM~10658529
> *in houston agin...when i woke up this morning i didnt think i would be leaving again...
> 
> sucks ass!
> *


haha


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 14 2008, 11:47 PM~10658529
> *in houston agin...when i woke up this morning i didnt think i would be leaving again...
> 
> sucks ass!
> *


haha

we got a dude down by houston who wants to join...


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 15 2008, 09:22 AM~10660459
> *haha
> 
> we got a dude down by houston who wants to join...
> *


not funny....

i cant get shit done being over here...

who is it i will ay him a visit...number


----------



## tequila sunrise

'sup guys. well i've been waiting for my damn income tax check so i can get some shit re-plated or new parts, but they (HR BLOCK) fucked me over on my child tax rebate, roughly $3,400. so i had an amendment done and just got a letter saying that I[/U] failed to enter the required info on a child rebate form, so now i have to wait AT LEAST 6 more weeks till i can even see some $. aint that some shit. so next tax season, DO NOT USE H&R BLOCK. supposed to know everything, but fucked up on mine twice!!! so, no parts for a long time.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

FUCK H & R BLOCK


----------



## eric ramos

xxxxxxx444444444444444444444


----------



## tequila sunrise

yep, some other people on my hit list. well, looks like bike parts, car and computer have to wait till '09. in other news, where is everyone????


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 15 2008, 10:41 AM~10661044
> *not funny....
> 
> i cant get shit done being over here...
> 
> who is it i will ay him a visit...number
> *


pm sent


----------



## Li'l Eder

H & R BLOCK ??????? THEY SAY THA I DONT GONNA HAVE TAX RETURNS POR Q SOY MOJADO JEJEJE!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

i got a ggod return from them.lol


----------



## Li'l Eder

SAAAMMMMM!!! WAT UP, WHERE ARE YOU?


----------



## show-bound

out and about in houston..beon in a lil bit to whore it up when i get back tothe hotel,im on my phn right now....


----------



## 817Lowrider

I would like to introduce the newest member to the TX chap. repping for Beaumont TX with his red street.
the homie *Anthony *aka *customforlife *









Thee Artistics for life. not a family a brotherhood. 
damn they said we couldnt do it.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise+May 15 2008, 01:05 PM~10662566-->
> 
> 
> 
> 'sup guys. well i've been waiting for my damn income tax check so i can get some shit re-plated or new parts, but they (HR BLOCK) fucked me over on my child tax rebate, roughly $3,400. so i had an amendment done and just got a letter saying that I[/U] failed to enter the required info on a child rebate form, so now i have to wait AT LEAST 6 more weeks till i can even see some $. aint that some shit. so next tax season, DO NOT USE H&R BLOCK. supposed to know everything, but fucked up on mine twice!!! so, no parts for a long time.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they fucked up on my 05' returna nd icost me 5g's and they fucked up on my 06' and it cost me 6g's :angry: they are dumbasses
> <!--QuoteBegin-brownlife1904_@May 15 2008, 01:06 PM~10662577
> *FUCK H & R BLOCK
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 15 2008, 09:37 PM~10665939
> *I would like to introduce the newest member to the TX chap. repping for Beaumont TX with his red street.
> the homie Anthony aka customforlife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thee Artistics for life. not a family a brotherhood.
> damn they said we couldnt do it.
> *


let it be known homie. speak up on these clowns in here


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 15 2008, 07:37 PM~10665939
> *I would like to introduce the newest member to the TX chap. repping for Beaumont TX with his red street.
> the homie Anthony aka customforlife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thee Artistics for life. not a family a brotherhood.
> damn they said we couldnt do it.
> *


:wave: HOLA COLA


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 15 2008, 09:46 PM~10666010
> *let it be known homie.  speak up on these clowns in here
> *


damn it been a hella long ass day...going home tommarrow....time to get chit done!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 15 2008, 10:12 PM~10666212
> *damn it been a hella long ass day...going home tommarrow....time to get chit done!!!!!
> *


I call bullshit :|


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 15 2008, 09:12 PM~10666212
> *damn it been a hella long ass day...going home tommarrow....time to get chit done!!!!!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## customforlife

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 15 2008, 10:21 PM~10666259
> *I call bullshit :|
> *


your chit is not on the list :0 :0 

no mas segale


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 15 2008, 10:28 PM~10666308
> *your chit is not on the list :0  :0
> 
> no mas segale
> *


meh. Im dont even care if that bike gets done anymore. sleep on it homie. no rush. 
peeps my sig VVV


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by customforlife_@May 15 2008, 10:24 PM~10666285
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


cat got you tongue

welcome to the club! 

continue to rep your self and in return you rep Thee Artistics!

nam is show-bound aka SAM-i-am... your VP


----------



## 817Lowrider

Item: Molded Carpet - 2 and 4 Door
Make/Model: Olds Cutlass Supreme
Years: 1982-1987
List Price: $114.95
Sales Price: $109.20


ohhh snapp!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 15 2008, 10:30 PM~10666325
> *meh. Im dont even care if that bike gets done anymore. sleep on it homie. no rush.
> peeps my sig VVV
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Juans Paint and Hydrualic Fund is currently at $100.00
Now excepting donations. I have paypal.


----------



## Li'l Eder

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 15 2008, 10:35 PM~10666345
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Juans Paint and Hydrualic Fund is currently at $100.00
> Now excepting donations. I have paypal.
> *


I was just b.s.ing about the donations ahhahaha :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 15 2008, 09:35 PM~10666345
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Juans Paint and Hydrualic Fund is currently at $100.00
> Now excepting donations. I have paypal.
> *


can i donate money :biggrin: i would love to help out my homie gotti


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 15 2008, 10:33 PM~10666334
> *Item:    Molded Carpet - 2 and 4 Door
> Make/Model:  Olds Cutlass Supreme
> Years:  1982-1987
> List Price:  $114.95
> Sales Price:  $109.20
> ohhh snapp!!!
> *


???????


----------



## Li'l Eder

ANYBODY HAS TALK TO CASPER ABOUT THE PLAQUES?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 15 2008, 10:33 PM~10666334
> *Item:    Molded Carpet - 2 and 4 Door
> Make/Model:  Olds Cutlass Supreme
> Years:  1982-1987
> List Price:  $114.95
> Sales Price:  $109.20
> ohhh snapp!!!
> *


dont get a molded carpet they suck!!

spend the money on the good stuff, and pay a lil extra to get it done!


----------



## Li'l Eder

C A S P E R!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 10:36 PM~10666359
> *can i donate money  :biggrin:  i would love to help out my homie gotti
> *


is your money green?


----------



## Li'l Eder

C A S P E R!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 10:36 PM~10666359
> *can i donate money  :biggrin:  i would love to help out my homie gotti
> *


is your money green?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 15 2008, 10:33 PM~10666334
> *Item:    Molded Carpet - 2 and 4 Door
> Make/Model:  Olds Cutlass Supreme
> Years:  1982-1987
> List Price:  $114.95
> Sales Price:  $109.20
> ohhh snapp!!!
> *


dont get a molded carpet they suck!!

spend the money on the good stuff, and pay a lil extra to get it done!


----------



## Li'l Eder

OOOOOOHHHH!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 15 2008, 09:40 PM~10666398
> *is your money green?
> *


aint all money :biggrin: i got 5 on it


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 15 2008, 10:37 PM~10666365
> *ANYBODY HAS TALK TO CASPER ABOUT THE PLAQUES?
> *


i will call him in a bit...pm him to as well


----------



## show-bound

new rims i want...

yes/no


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 10:42 PM~10666411
> *aint all money  :biggrin:  i got 5 on it
> *


[email protected]


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 15 2008, 09:43 PM~10666424
> *new rims i want...
> 
> yes/no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn them bitchs look good :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 15 2008, 10:43 PM~10666424
> *new rims i want...
> 
> yes/no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you need to ditch that flu... I mean blu color excuse me. :biggrin:


----------



## Li'l Eder

U CALL HIM SAM , IF I CALL HIM HE ITS GONNA THINK THA AM HURRY HIM UP


----------



## Li'l Eder

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 15 2008, 08:43 PM~10666424
> *new rims i want...
> 
> yes/no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE NICE HOW MUCH?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 10:45 PM~10666439
> *damn them bitchs look good :biggrin:
> *


a lil photo chop..thats what i want...

something different than what everyne else gets


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 15 2008, 10:47 PM~10666454
> *NICE NICE HOW MUCH?
> *


the lowest price so far i gotten on them is 490.00 plus shipping..

dont think i paind more than 390 last time...so im gonna throw that at them..lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 15 2008, 09:45 PM~10666437
> *[email protected]
> *


you have $5.50 in your paypal :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 10:50 PM~10666497
> *you have $5.50 in your paypal  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: 

thats cheeseburger money...


----------



## Li'l Eder

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 15 2008, 08:48 PM~10666474
> *the lowest price so far i gotten on them is 490.00 plus shipping..
> 
> dont think i paind more than 390 last time...so im gonna throw that at them..lol
> *


WITH ADAPTERS AND TIRES? :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 15 2008, 09:51 PM~10666500
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> thats cheeseburger money...
> *


 :biggrin: can't say i do not care lmfao


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey gotti time to update your sig top $105.50 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 15 2008, 10:52 PM~10666511
> *WITH ADAPTERS AND TIRES? :biggrin:
> *


rubber is more im gonna run 5:20s

it does come with all accessories


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 15 2008, 10:00 PM~10666588
> *rubber is more im gonna run 5:20s
> 
> it does come with all accessories
> *


what they going on?????


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 11:05 PM~10666627
> *what they going on?????
> *


VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV
:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 15 2008, 10:07 PM~10666646
> *VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV
> :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


tell the truuth you ptting them on your sons bike for a new look lmfao


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 11:09 PM~10666662
> *tell the truuth you ptting them on your sons bike for a new look lmfao
> *


make that bitch a quad....lmao

for the 78 lac big mac attack


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 15 2008, 10:15 PM~10666716
> *make that bitch a quad....lmao
> 
> for the 78 lac big mac attack
> *


 :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 15 2008, 10:15 PM~10666716
> *make that bitch a quad....lmao
> 
> for the 78 lac big mac attack
> *


5.20's on a 78 lac!!!!! looks good as hell, but good luck keeping them planted on the ground


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 10:58 PM~10666577
> *hey gotti time to update your sig top $105.50  :biggrin:
> *


lmao this fool right here. now I gotta truce.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 15 2008, 10:27 PM~10666800
> *lmao this fool right here.  now I gotta truce.
> *


lmfao i was not joking i want to throw something down on it and i even put the .50 more so it would cover fee's :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 11:28 PM~10666814
> *lmfao i was not joking i want to throw something down on it and i even put the .50 more so it would cover fee's :biggrin:
> *


let me even the field. how many designs do you want? pm me


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 15 2008, 11:25 PM~10666780
> *5.20's on a 78 lac!!!!!  looks good as hell, but good luck keeping them planted on the ground
> *


if LIFESTYLE dont got no problem rolling them..dont think i should...
i heard that bout them

sunday driver...to work pic my boy up...less than 50 miles a week

IN STLYE :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 15 2008, 10:29 PM~10666819
> *let me even the field. how many designs do you want? pm me
> *


thats a gift from WMW to help get your car fund rolling  on the real homie


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+May 15 2008, 11:28 PM~10666814-->
> 
> 
> 
> lmfao i was not joking i want to throw something down on it and i even put the .50 more so it would cover fee's :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@May 15 2008, 11:29 PM~10666819
> *let me even the field. how many designs do you want? pm me
> *


aint this a sweetheart moment for ever captured on lil :rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 11:30 PM~10666831
> *thats a gift from WMW to help get your car fund rolling   on the real homie
> *


It is actually a joke. but fuck it moneys green


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound+May 15 2008, 10:31 PM~10666840-->
> 
> 
> 
> aint this a sweetheart moment for ever captured on lil :rofl:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmfao you got jokes
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@May 15 2008, 10:32 PM~10666851
> *It is actually a joke. but fuck it moneys green
> *


i would rather see you build a car than a bike :biggrin: you can not cruise a bike


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 11:34 PM~10666865
> *lmfao you got jokes
> i would rather see you build a car than a bike  :biggrin:  you can not cruise a bike
> *


bite your tongue playa. I cruised my bike almost every day when it was street


----------



## show-bound

"Juans Paint and Hydrualic Fund is currently at $105.04
Now excepting donations. I have paypal. 

WICKED METAL WORKS HAD DONATED $5.00 
Does anyone care to match?"

come stroke me off real good with some manteca and i will toss a few greens...get extra tip if you tickle my balls. no licking though, thats gay


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I talked to Art today. :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 15 2008, 11:35 PM~10666883
> *"Juans Paint and Hydrualic Fund is currently at $105.04
> Now excepting donations. I have paypal.
> 
> WICKED METAL WORKS HAD DONATED $5.00
> Does anyone care to match?"
> 
> come stroke me off real good with some manteca and i will toss a few greens...get extra tip if you tickle my balls. no licking though, thats gay
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you fuckin homie


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 15 2008, 11:35 PM~10666875
> *bite your tongue playa. I cruised my bike almost every day when it was street
> *


he had WIDE LOAD plates....lil ones...but had to have to of them... :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 15 2008, 11:36 PM~10666893
> *I talked to Art today.  :|
> *


he answered?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti+May 15 2008, 10:35 PM~10666875-->
> 
> 
> 
> bite your tongue playa. I cruised my bike almost every day when it was street
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea but that new one is not street lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@May 15 2008, 10:35 PM~10666883
> *"Juans Paint and Hydrualic Fund is currently at $105.04
> Now excepting donations. I have paypal.
> 
> WICKED METAL WORKS HAD DONATED $5.00
> Does anyone care to match?"
> 
> come stroke me off real good with some manteca and i will toss a few greens...get extra tip if you tickle my balls. no licking though, thats gay
> *


thats GAY :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 15 2008, 11:36 PM~10666893
> *I talked to Art today.  :|
> *


that sonum biotch..wtf he say....sad no calls back! :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 15 2008, 11:38 PM~10666905
> *he had WIDE LOAD plates....lil ones...but had to have to of them... :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
*fuck you old man. had to have sky rub icy hot on your knees when you ride your bike*


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 15 2008, 11:36 PM~10666893
> *I talked to Art today.  :|
> *


that sonum biotch..wtf he say....sad no calls back! :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

repost


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 15 2008, 11:36 PM~10666893
> *I talked to Art today.  :|
> *


ART=SHIT LIST! :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti+May 15 2008, 10:35 PM~10666875-->
> 
> 
> 
> bite your tongue playa. I cruised my bike almost every day when it was street
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea but the new bike is not street lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@May 15 2008, 10:35 PM~10666883
> *"Juans Paint and Hydrualic Fund is currently at $105.04
> Now excepting donations. I have paypal.
> 
> WICKED METAL WORKS HAD DONATED $5.00
> Does anyone care to match?"
> 
> come stroke me off real good with some manteca and i will toss a few greens...get extra tip if you tickle my balls. no licking though, thats gay
> *


thats GAY :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 15 2008, 09:39 PM~10666910
> *he answered?
> *


Yup, we talked for a while.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 15 2008, 11:36 PM~10666893
> *I talked to Art today.  :|
> *


ART=SHIT LIST! :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

repost


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 15 2008, 11:40 PM~10666920
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> fuck you old man. had to have sky rub icy hot on your knees when you ride your bike
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 15 2008, 10:43 PM~10667030
> *ART=SHIT LIST! :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 15 2008, 10:29 PM~10666822
> *if lifestlyes dont got no problem rolling them..dont think i should...
> i heard that bout them
> 
> sunday driver...to work pic my boy up...less than 50 miles a week
> 
> IN STLYE :cheesy:
> *


true, but cali streets aint nothing like texas streets. and cali got way better drivers. constantly gotta slam on the brakes down here. 13's and 5.20's dont like that.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 15 2008, 10:48 PM~10667075
> *true, but cali streets aint nothing like texas streets.  and cali got way better drivers.  constantly gotta slam on the brakes down here.  13's and 5.20's dont like that.
> *


aleast you do not have 10 million pot holes everywhere :angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 15 2008, 11:48 PM~10667075
> *true, but cali streets aint nothing like texas streets.  and cali got way better drivers.  constantly gotta slam on the brakes down here.  13's and 5.20's dont like that.
> *


smaller town i live in...i dont drive during rush hrs or busy times...

i "cadillac" it everywhere i go... :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 16 2008, 12:13 AM~10667307
> *:|
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 15 2008, 10:58 PM~10667172
> *smaller town i live in...i dont drive during rush hrs or busy times...
> 
> i "cadillac" it everywhere i go... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 15 2008, 11:16 PM~10667329
> *
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 16 2008, 01:02 AM~10667624
> *
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## erick323

uffin:


----------



## show-bound

who in LA can pick up and ship some rims for me?????????????????

whos got my back...


----------



## Li'l Eder

SAAAAMMMMMM!!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 16 2008, 11:07 PM~10674237
> *SAAAAMMMMMM!!!!
> *


stuck at work...my relief needs to be here already!


----------



## Li'l Eder

:biggrin: KEEP WORKING KEEP WORKING


----------



## eric ramos

hmmmmmmm?


----------



## Li'l Eder

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 16 2008, 09:33 PM~10674378
> *hmmmmmmm?
> *


QUE ONDA GUEY!!! QUE MILAGRO


----------



## eric ramos

yep eske layitlow ya me abure guey 
the same shit eveyr fuken day 
es lo mismo 
bullllllllllllshiiiiiiiiiiit


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 16 2008, 11:42 PM~10674428
> *yep eske layitlow ya me abure guey
> the same shit eveyr fuken day
> es lo mismo
> bullllllllllllshiiiiiiiiiiit
> *


puro merda no mas!!

you fixen to be texas certified here in afew days!


----------



## eric ramos

next weeked


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 16 2008, 11:53 PM~10674487
> *next weeked
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
lets go ahead and trade that NEW MEX plaque for a TEXAS one :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm idk if its possible


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 17 2008, 01:24 AM~10675000
> *hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm idk if its possible
> *


jus fuckn wih ya


----------



## customforlife

:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos

sam the bike is going back to cali !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 16 2008, 07:49 PM~10674127
> *who in LA can pick up and ship some rims for me?????????????????
> 
> whos got my back...
> *


where at? i can probably take care of it for you. i have mondays off, pm me


----------



## tequila sunrise

and art, where have you been? been waiting for you to stop by and do some model car shit, so i figured fuck it and did a 67 on my own. thought you said you'd take me to TROPICAL LEI (bomb ass strip joint) and pay for 3 dances :cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 15 2008, 08:29 PM~10666822
> *if  LIFESTYLE , not lifestyles *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 17 2008, 03:24 PM~10677394
> *f.y.i..... LIFESTYLE , not lifestyles
> *


how could have have been so disrespectful...edited!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 17 2008, 03:13 PM~10677360
> *where at? i can probably take care of it for you. i have mondays off, pm me
> *


in WHITTIER

got to order them first!

casper said he would to..but if your closer...he like an hr away


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 17 2008, 04:17 PM~10677705
> *in WHITTIER
> 
> got to order them first!
> 
> casper said he would to..but if your closer...he like an hr away
> *


wuz up sam how is everything down south


----------



## 817Lowrider

ohh snappp!!! no time lates


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 17 2008, 06:59 PM~10678015
> *ohh snappp!!! no time lates
> *


??


----------



## Li'l Eder

SMALL SHOW TODAY IN FILLMORE CA, THEE ARTISTICS(805) 1ST AND 2ND PLACE


----------



## 2lowsyn

hay guys how it ben , work ben a bitch . got a promotonand paper work comes with it , so its ben tuff to get anything done.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 17 2008, 11:00 PM~10678765
> *SMALL SHOW TODAY IN FILLMORE CA, THEE ARTISTICS(805) 1ST AND 2ND PLACE
> *


who got what picss!!!!

theats mutha fucking whats up!!!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 18 2008, 01:17 AM~10679441
> *who got what picss!!!!
> 
> theats mutha fucking whats up!!!!!!
> *


wuz up fool you almost ready :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

JUST HAD SOME GOOD NEEDED R AND R!!! DAMIT!!
went to a new club! saw plenty of fights!! lol 
saw plent of hard heads get wooped..lol

to many fuckas grow nuts drinking beer......dance floor full of asssssssss!

ficking west TX...lol
still sober...lucky i got a case of C O R O N A S!!!!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 18 2008, 01:20 AM~10679455
> *JUST HAD SOME GOOD NEEDED R AND R!!! DAMIT!!
> went to a new club!  saw plenty of fights!! lol
> saw plent of hard heads get wooped..lol
> 
> to many fuckas grow nuts drinking beer......dance floor full of asssssssss!
> 
> ficking west TX...lol
> still sober...lucky i got a case of C O R O N A S!!!!!!!
> *


lmfao


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 18 2008, 02:23 AM~10679465
> *lmfao
> *


popping tops right now!!!

i need my fix of LIL...hehhehe


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 18 2008, 01:24 AM~10679468
> *popping tops right now!!!
> 
> i need my fix of LIL...hehhehe
> *


lol yea i think i am getting ready to go chill LIL is boring tonight


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 18 2008, 02:25 AM~10679472
> *lol yea i think i am getting ready to go chill LIL is boring tonight
> *


i was drinking..but..never caught a buzz....

these drunk cats keep you on your toes....it was cool wich it was 21 and up..young fucks being getting slapped left and right!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 18 2008, 01:29 AM~10679479
> *i was drinking..but..never caught a buzz....
> 
> these drunk cats keep you on your toes....it was cool wich it was 21 and up..young fucks being getting slapped left and right!
> *


thats why i stay away from club most the time to much drama lol


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 18 2008, 02:30 AM~10679483
> *thats why i stay away from club most the time to much drama lol
> *


i know everone....so its coolio..

these young cats growing big nut...funny cats


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 18 2008, 01:32 AM~10679490
> *i know everone....so its coolio..
> 
> these young cats growing big nut...funny cats
> *


lmfao


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 17 2008, 09:00 PM~10678765
> *SMALL SHOW TODAY IN FILLMORE CA, THEE ARTISTICS(805) 1ST AND 2ND PLACE
> *


i was gonna go to this show but not enough room for the 818 chap  


u got any pix homie??


----------



## 2lowsyn

aw you couldnt take atleast one bike for it. still wher the pis ?


----------



## Li'l Eder

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@May 18 2008, 09:41 AM~10680339
> *aw you couldnt take atleast one bike for it. still wher the pis ?
> *











LIL EDER AND CASPER805 FIRST AND SECOND PLACE


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@May 18 2008, 09:41 AM~10680339
> *aw you couldnt take atleast one bike for it. still wher the pis ?
> *


naw cause we didnt have a ride n my truck is far from being finished.  


imma take pix of my chap soon cause i dont have any right now


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 18 2008, 01:08 PM~10680956
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIL EDER AND CASPER805 FIRST AND SECOND PLACE
> *


nice


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

THE VENTURA COUNTY CHAPTER ROLLED UP 2 A LOCAL SHOW HERE IN OXNARD, WE SHOWED ONLY 1 BIKE (TOPOS BIKE) AND TOOK FIRST PLACE IN 2 WHEEL BICYCLE............


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 18 2008, 06:15 PM~10682163
> *THE VENTURA COUNTY CHAPTER ROLLED UP 2 A LOCAL SHOW HERE IN OXNARD, WE SHOWED ONLY 1 BIKE (TOPOS BIKE) AND TOOK FIRST PLACE IN 2 WHEEL BICYCLE............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice bike bro


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder+May 18 2008, 12:08 PM~10680956-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIL EDER AND CASPER805 FIRST AND SECOND PLACE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 18 2008, 05:15 PM~10682163
> *THE VENTURA COUNTY CHAPTER ROLLED UP 2 A LOCAL SHOW HERE IN OXNARD, WE SHOWED ONLY 1 BIKE (TOPOS BIKE) AND TOOK FIRST PLACE IN 2 WHEEL BICYCLE............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ffffffffffffinnnnnnnnnnnalllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 18 2008, 09:42 PM~10682914
> *ffffffffffffinnnnnnnnnnnalllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyy
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 18 2008, 02:08 PM~10680956
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIL EDER AND CASPER805 FIRST AND SECOND PLACE
> *


wtf yall doing playing footsies....


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 18 2008, 08:32 PM~10683307
> *wtf yall doing playing footsies....
> *


LOL


----------



## D Twist

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

*PM SENT TO WHO PM'D ME *


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 19 2008, 09:59 AM~10685706
> *PM SENT TO WHO PM'D ME
> *


 :scrutinize: :| :biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 19 2008, 10:59 AM~10685706
> *PM SENT TO WHO PM'D ME
> *


first off where the hell are my shirts, or wheres my ten dollars?
second:


----------



## 817Lowrider

wuhahahahahaha homos


----------



## eric ramos

u sure do


----------



## Li'l Eder

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 18 2008, 08:32 PM~10683307
> *wtf yall doing playing footsies....
> *


WHAT THA FU..............!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 19 2008, 07:47 PM~10690087
> *WHAT THA FU..............!!!!!!!
> *


ahahahahahahaah


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 19 2008, 08:29 PM~10689888
> *wuhahahahahaha homos
> *


  whats going on man?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@May 19 2008, 08:02 PM~10690232
> * whats going on man?
> *


chillan like a villain


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 19 2008, 09:10 PM~10690304
> *chillan like a villain
> *


sounds good


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 19 2008, 07:47 PM~10690087
> *WHAT THA FU..............!!!!!!!
> *


hahahhahahaa...

:roflmao: :roflmao: 

luv pics....hehehhee


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 19 2008, 08:21 PM~10690382
> *hahahhahahaa...
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> luv pics....hehehhee
> *


I got my bars from bone... way smaller then I thought. I need to do some more

Im gonna put them on my 16inch


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 20 2008, 11:22 AM~10690389
> *I got my bars from bone... way smaller then I thought. I need to do some more
> 
> Im gonna put them on my 16inch
> *


piks?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@May 19 2008, 08:24 PM~10690403
> *piks?
> *


sam as the ones already posted mitch


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 10 2008, 11:12 AM~10622833
> *last year. when I only had 2 down ass members. sweaten and shit!!!
> 
> 
> *


Mos Def!!


----------



## eric ramos

juan u suck


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 19 2008, 08:22 PM~10690389
> *I got my bars from bone... way smaller then I thought. I need to do some more
> 
> Im gonna put them on my 16inch
> *


not a fan of big bars...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 19 2008, 09:26 PM~10691147
> *not a fan of big bars...
> *


there not proportional with my forks.


----------



## 817Lowrider

pm me pics of my frame sam. I want to see what you were talking about


----------



## Li'l Eder

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@May 19 2008, 06:36 PM~10690517
> *Mos Def!!
> *


WHAT THE FU..........!!!!! WHO ARE THIS GUYS? JEJEJEJJE


----------



## Li'l Eder

SAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnnys121

try to make it to the big sunday cruise


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 19 2008, 09:49 PM~10691408
> *WHAT THE FU..........!!!!!  WHO ARE THIS GUYS? JEJEJEJJE
> *


in the pic? me and my 2 newfews about a year ago. and the dude eightyone7 tx is the dude taking the pic. Artistics rollin


----------



## eric ramos

howdy


----------



## Lil Spanks

er


> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 18 2008, 01:08 PM~10680956
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIL EDER AND CASPER805 FIRST AND SECOND PLACE
> *


casper loks like a ****** like eric er


----------



## Li'l Eder

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 19 2008, 08:53 PM~10692246
> *er
> casper loks like a ****** like eric er
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Li'l Eder

HEY JUAN HOW OLD R U ESE?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 19 2008, 11:07 PM~10692427
> *HEY JUAN HOW OLD R U ESE?
> *


20


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 19 2008, 10:09 PM~10692445
> *20
> *


don;t lie you are only 12 lol j/p


----------



## 817Lowrider

hahaha I aint got shit to lie about


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 19 2008, 10:12 PM~10692493
> *hahaha I aint got shit to lie about
> *


lmfao


----------



## Li'l Eder

DAMN U R A BABY ESE NO OFFENSE HOMMIE


----------



## 817Lowrider

Why yes I am a youngster but I run this shit in TX. 

ahahahahaha


TX PREZ!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 19 2008, 10:19 PM~10692576
> *DAMN U R A BABY ESE NO OFFENSE HOMMIE
> *


how old are you?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 19 2008, 11:20 PM~10692589
> *how old are you?
> *


27 September 1982


----------



## kustombuilder

:wave: que hondas vatos :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

Juans Paint and Hydrualic Fund is currently at *$109.61*

hey it is growing slowly but growing lol


----------



## Li'l Eder

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 19 2008, 09:22 PM~10692608
> *27 September 1982
> *


YEAP!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 19 2008, 11:22 PM~10692624
> *:wave: que hondas vatos  :biggrin:
> *


  q-vo


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 19 2008, 10:24 PM~10692637
> *YEAP!
> *


damn i feel old 1977


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 19 2008, 11:23 PM~10692635
> *Juans Paint and Hydrualic Fund is currently at $109.61
> 
> hey it is growing slowly but growing lol
> *


Im not realy taking donations lol. it was a joke. that all my money in there. but the 5 bux


----------



## Li'l Eder

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 19 2008, 09:22 PM~10692624
> *:wave: que hondas vatos  :biggrin:
> *


QUE ONDA LA TIENES JEJEJE JOKING ESE Q ONDA COMO STAS? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

chillin.trying to get some stuff designed for some car club.


----------



## Li'l Eder

WHERE IN THE HELL ITS SAM AND CASPER?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 19 2008, 10:28 PM~10692697
> *WHERE IN THE HELL ITS SAM AND CASPER?
> *


 :dunno: i thought they were with you.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 19 2008, 11:28 PM~10692697
> *WHERE IN THE HELL ITS SAM AND CASPER?
> *


sams at work. he take care of a old dude. and casper is prolly getting boned by some dude.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 19 2008, 10:29 PM~10692713
> *sams at work. he take care of a old dude.  and casper is prolly getting boned by some dude.
> *


 :ugh: how do you know?


----------



## Li'l Eder

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: WHY U GUY R SO MEAN WITH CASPER HES COOL GUY


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+May 19 2008, 11:30 PM~10692729-->
> 
> 
> 
> :ugh: how do you know?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just got done breaking him off! but its okay he had on a wig and lip stick so its not gay...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Li'l Eder_@May 19 2008, 11:31 PM~10692747
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: WHY U GUY R SO MEAN WITH CASPER HES COOL GUY
> *


You must have just broke him off a piece!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 19 2008, 10:33 PM~10692778
> *I just got done breaking him off! but its okay he had on a wig and lip stick so its not gay...
> You must have just broke him off a piece!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 19 2008, 09:31 PM~10692747
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: WHY U GUY R SO MEAN WITH CASPER HES COOL GUY
> *


por que es panocha el puto :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

^^^^^ ****^^^


----------



## Li'l Eder

Q CABRONES JEJEJEJE!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

^^^^^ ****^^^ ERIC


----------



## kustombuilder

:0


----------



## Li'l Eder

ERIC????


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 19 2008, 11:39 PM~10692867
> *ERIC????
> *


is also gay


----------



## eric ramos

es bien mamon


----------



## Li'l Eder

DAMNN U GUYS SON CABRONES ONE EACH OTHER


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 19 2008, 11:41 PM~10692895
> *es bien mamon
> *


fucker my handle bars are lil as fuck dog. I need new ones


----------



## Li'l Eder

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 19 2008, 09:41 PM~10692895
> *es bien mamon
> *


HOW S UR BIKE GOING GUEY!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 19 2008, 10:42 PM~10692914
> *fucker my pito is lil as fuck dog. I need a new one
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 19 2008, 11:43 PM~10692927
> *:ugh:
> *


haha


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 19 2008, 10:47 PM~10692977
> *haha
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti+May 19 2008, 09:42 PM~10692914-->
> 
> 
> 
> fucker my handle bars are lil as fuck dog. I need new ones
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> call me up 915 790 9676 my phone is good now it wont sound fuked up
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Li'l Eder_@May 19 2008, 09:42 PM~10692916
> *HOW S UR BIKE GOING GUEY!!
> *


going back to cail well north cali its birth place


----------



## Li'l Eder

:biggrin: :biggrin: WHO HAS A LIL PITO?


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup guys.


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 19 2008, 11:00 PM~10693110
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: I LUV MY LIL PITO?
> *


 :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 19 2008, 10:31 PM~10692747
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: WHY U GUY R SO MEAN WITH CASPER HES COOL GUY
> *


CUZ HE IS A BIG ****...TELL HIM I SAID THAT


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl:


----------



## The ZONE

ALRIGHT WHERE THE HELL ARE MY GOD DAMN SHIRTS :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

CELEBRATING 30 YEARS OF NO SHIRTS
Thee Artistics B.C.
SHIRTLESS MEMBER SINCE DECEMBER 2007
NYBONECOLLECTORS.COM = WHERE IT'S AT
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 20 2008, 08:28 PM~10698641
> *CELEBRATING 30 YEARS OF NO SHIRTS
> Thee Artistics B.C.
> SHIRTLESS MEMBER SINCE DECEMBER 2007
> NYBONECOLLECTORS.COM = WHERE IT'S AT
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yessad: :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@May 20 2008, 07:42 PM~10698773
> *:yessad:  :angry:
> *


have you tried calling him?


----------



## 817Lowrider

tell you what bro. How about you send me your address and I will have you a shirt made with my order I am making. Free. PM me your address and shirt size


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 20 2008, 08:50 PM~10698836
> *tell you what bro. How about you send me your address and I will have you a shirt made with my order I am making. Free. PM me your address and shirt size
> *


juan you are the man


----------



## Li'l Eder

HEY JUAN YOU OR SAM HAVE TALK TO CASPER ABOUT MY PLAQUE?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 20 2008, 07:54 PM~10698882
> *HEY JUAN YOU OR SAM HAVE TALK TO CASPER ABOUT MY PLAQUE?
> *


pm sent


----------



## eric ramos

FUK PLAQUES


----------



## Li'l Eder

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 20 2008, 06:10 PM~10698999
> *FUK PLAQUES
> *


NO MAMES!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 20 2008, 07:50 PM~10698836
> *tell you what bro. How about you send me your address and I will have you a shirt made with my order I am making. Free. PM me your address and shirt size
> *


shirts will be ready this week...you want me to put bike club or texas?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 20 2008, 07:54 PM~10698882
> *HEY JUAN YOU OR SAM HAVE TALK TO CASPER ABOUT MY PLAQUE?
> *


i gave you the info for jagsters....u didnt tell casper whats up when you saw him...

fuck it... paypal is

lonestarbra[email protected] 

send be 65 buck and i will get one shipped to your address!


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## Li'l Eder

NO BRO I DIDINT ASK HIM I TEXT HIM YESTERDAY BUT DONT ANSWER ME


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 20 2008, 09:43 PM~10699875
> *shirts will be ready this week...you want me to put bike club or texas?
> *


not the same order. those are all TX


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 20 2008, 10:21 PM~10700294
> *NO BRO I DIDINT ASK HIM I TEXT HIM YESTERDAY BUT DONT ANSWER ME
> *


send the monies here i will take care of it


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 20 2008, 10:39 PM~10700498
> *not the same order. those are all TX
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 20 2008, 10:51 PM~10700645
> *send the monies here i will take care of it
> *


I told him the same thing but cool. go ahead and handle that

This message can not be sent because the recipient does not have permission to use the personal messenger or their personal messenger inbox is full.

This personal message has not been sent

PM ME SOME PICS OF MY FRAME joto


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 20 2008, 10:52 PM~10700658
> *I told him the same thing but cool. go ahead and handle that
> 
> This message can not be sent because the recipient does not have permission to use the personal messenger or their personal messenger inbox is full.
> 
> This personal message has not been sent
> 
> PM ME SOME PICS OF MY FRAME joto
> *


i will when i get homes hee in bout 15 min...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 20 2008, 10:54 PM~10700681
> *i will when i get homes hee in bout 15 min...
> *


Ill be back in 15 minutes. im going to hold you to that.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 20 2008, 10:55 PM~10700691
> *Ill be back in 15 minutes. im going to hold you to that.
> *


better yet tommarrow moring is good too :uh:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 20 2008, 10:55 PM~10700691
> *Ill be back in 15 minutes. im going to hold you to that.
> *


you at mcd's again...lol


----------



## Li'l Eder

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 20 2008, 08:51 PM~10700645
> *send the monies here i will take care of it
> *


SAM AND HOW MUCH FOR A CAR PLAQUE HOMMIE?


----------



## eric ramos

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM TACOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSS


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 20 2008, 11:02 PM~10700787
> *SAM AND HOW MUCH FOR A CAR PLAQUE HOMMIE?
> *


you would hav to talk to Casper about that. I dont know if the B.C. is allowed.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound+May 20 2008, 10:56 PM~10700712-->
> 
> 
> 
> better yet tommarrow moring is good too :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fuck tomorrow morning.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@May 20 2008, 10:59 PM~10700746
> *you at mcd's again...lol
> *


hahaha fuck you im at home


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@May 19 2008, 11:31 PM~10693463
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 20 2008, 08:45 PM~10699897
> *i gave you the info for jagsters....u didnt tell casper whats up when you saw him...
> 
> fuck it... paypal is
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> send be 65 buck and i will get one shipped to your address!
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 20 2008, 11:14 PM~10700947
> *fuck tomorrow morning.
> hahaha fuck you im at home
> *


shirts printing today!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

real talk


----------



## tequila sunrise

ELYSIAN PARK THIS SUNDAY, IM GOIN, sorry azusa show AND traffic picnic.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 21 2008, 06:13 PM~10706565
> *shirts printing today!
> *


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 21 2008, 04:13 PM~10706565
> *shirts printing today!
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 20 2008, 09:10 PM~10700894
> *MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM TACOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSS
> *


waddup eric

hey fool i needs 2 talk 2 u


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@May 21 2008, 07:56 PM~10707283
> *:0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  :nicoderm:
> *


hes talking about my tx chao shirts fool.lol you need one send me 8 bux


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 21 2008, 08:11 PM~10707397
> *hes talking about my tx chao shirts fool.lol you need one  send me 8 bux*


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 21 2008, 08:49 PM~10707804
> *:cheesy:
> *


gotta cover shipping.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 21 2008, 08:50 PM~10707813
> *gotta cover shipping.
> *


you are a smart boy


----------



## show-bound

getting off work..going to the bar!

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 21 2008, 10:18 PM~10708820
> *getting off work..going to the bar!
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


got your banner :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 21 2008, 10:18 PM~10708820
> *getting off work..going to the bar!
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


got your banner :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 21 2008, 10:18 PM~10708820
> *getting off work..going to the bar!
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


got your banner :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 21 2008, 10:18 PM~10708820
> *getting off work..going to the bar!
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


got your banner :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 21 2008, 10:18 PM~10708820
> *getting off work..going to the bar!
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


got your banner :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 21 2008, 10:18 PM~10708820
> *getting off work..going to the bar!
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


got your banner :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 21 2008, 10:18 PM~10708820
> *getting off work..going to the bar!
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


got your banner :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 21 2008, 10:18 PM~10708820
> *getting off work..going to the bar!
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


got your banner :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 21 2008, 10:18 PM~10708820
> *getting off work..going to the bar!
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


got your banner :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 21 2008, 10:18 PM~10708820
> *getting off work..going to the bar!
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


got your banner :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 21 2008, 10:18 PM~10708820
> *getting off work..going to the bar!
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


got your banner :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 21 2008, 10:18 PM~10708820
> *getting off work..going to the bar!
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


got your banner :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 21 2008, 10:18 PM~10708820
> *getting off work..going to the bar!
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


got your banner :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 21 2008, 10:18 PM~10708820
> *getting off work..going to the bar!
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


got your banner :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 21 2008, 10:18 PM~10708820
> *getting off work..going to the bar!
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


got your banner :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 21 2008, 10:18 PM~10708820
> *getting off work..going to the bar!
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


got your banner :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

server owned!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

server owned!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti+May 21 2008, 10:35 PM~10709002-->
> 
> 
> 
> server owned!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2008, 10:35 PM~10709002
> *server owned!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2008, 10:35 PM~10709002
> *server owned!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2008, 10:35 PM~10709002
> *server owned!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2008, 10:35 PM~10709002
> *server owned!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2008, 10:35 PM~10709002
> *server owned!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2008, 10:35 PM~10709002
> *server owned!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@May 21 2008, 10:35 PM~10709002
> *server owned!!!
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 21 2008, 10:34 PM~10708991
> *got your banner :0
> *


lmao..

pinche me time...im outs!!

ship that hoe..i will be there in two!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 21 2008, 10:41 PM~10709074
> *lmao..
> 
> pinche me time...im outs!!
> 
> ship that hoe..i will be there in two!
> *


me time **** ahahahha will do


----------



## eric ramos

damn im tired


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:wave:


----------



## BASH3R

i need two plaques.
who can hook me up?? :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 22 2008, 06:37 PM~10714841
> *i need two plaques.
> who can hook me up?? :biggrin:
> *


PLAQUES!!!!!!!!*
they 60 dollars a piece *
*you can paypal me..or jagsters!

rather you paypal him!!!

GET AT ME FOR THE INFO HE NEEDS!!!*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 22 2008, 07:37 PM~10715240
> *PLAQUES!!!!!!!!
> they 60 dollars a piece
> you can paypal me..or jagsters!
> 
> rather you paypal him!!!
> 
> GET AT ME FOR THE INFO HE NEEDS!!!
> *


I need a few asap. gotta get the money first. ha

just picked up the new banners. they did Athletic gold on these. nice!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 22 2008, 07:48 PM~10715312
> *I need a few asap. gotta get the money first. ha
> 
> just picked up the new banners. they did Athletic gold on  these. nice!!!
> *


thats the color on the shirts!

be ready soon!

what happend to MKS plaque


----------



## 817Lowrider

dude doest pm me back. i dunno?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 22 2008, 07:37 PM~10715240
> *PLAQUES!!!!!!!!
> they 60 dollars a piece
> you can paypal me..or jagsters!
> 
> rather you paypal him!!!
> 
> GET AT ME FOR THE INFO HE NEEDS!!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

fuck plakes


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 22 2008, 08:13 PM~10715484
> *fuck plakes
> *


WACK! WHEN YOU START WORK.....

how many times is your bike going to show in CALI


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 22 2008, 07:48 PM~10715312
> *I need a few asap. gotta get the money first. ha
> 
> just picked up the new banners. they did Athletic gold on  these. nice!!!
> *


had to give yours to another member sam sorry. Ill get you another one. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 22 2008, 10:17 PM~10716552
> *had to give yours to another member sam sorry. Ill get you another one. :biggrin:
> *


wack


----------



## eric ramos

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 22 2008, 06:19 PM~10715520
> *WACK!  WHEN YOU START WORK.....
> 
> how many times is your bike going to show in CALI
> *


 :cheesy: till augest


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 22 2008, 10:42 PM~10716815
> *:cheesy:
> :cheesy: till augest
> *


YOU HAVE NOT SHOWED ONCE THIS YR...WHATS UP WITH THAT...


----------



## eric ramos

no shows till summer and im a be tied up on summer so fuck it vegas and fuck local shows


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 22 2008, 06:19 PM~10715520
> *WACK!  WHEN YOU START WORK.....
> 
> how many times is your bike going to show in CALI
> *


Probably 7.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 22 2008, 10:59 PM~10717002
> *YOU HAVE NOT SHOWED ONCE THIS YR...WHATS UP WITH THAT...
> *


had to bro. but I got another one for yall.


----------



## 817Lowrider

lates. Im out mad coronas!!!


----------



## BASH3R

LIL SNAPPER N LIL ONE 
FROM THE 818 CHAP










:thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 22 2008, 05:37 PM~10715240
> *PLAQUES!!!!!!!!
> they 60 dollars a piece
> you can paypal me..or jagsters!
> 
> rather you paypal him!!!
> 
> GET AT ME FOR THE INFO HE NEEDS!!!
> *


thnx homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 23 2008, 12:22 PM~10720286
> *LIL SNAPPER N LIL ONE
> FROM THE 818 CHAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Is that your chap? yall need shirts


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 23 2008, 11:25 AM~10720693
> *Is that your chap? yall need shirts
> *


nope not all of them :biggrin: 

but i still need shirts :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 23 2008, 10:22 AM~10720286
> *LIL SNAPPER N LIL ONE
> FROM THE 818 CHAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


meh :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 23 2008, 01:31 PM~10720746
> *nope not all of them :biggrin:
> 
> but i still need shirts  :angry:
> *


If you need shirts. sam can get them! no sence waiting for art


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 23 2008, 01:19 PM~10721494
> *If you need shirts. sam can get them! no sence waiting for art
> *


alright then ill hit him up


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 23 2008, 01:31 PM~10720746
> *nope not all of them :biggrin:
> 
> but i still need shirts  :angry:
> *


how many you need...and what sz


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 22 2008, 07:37 PM~10715240
> *PENDANTS ARE $40 WITH CHAIN!*


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## socios b.c. prez

goin down...


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 23 2008, 01:53 PM~10721717
> *how many you need...and what sz
> *


10


ill let u about the sizes know on sunday


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 23 2008, 05:48 PM~10723192
> *10
> ill let u about the sizes know on sunday
> *


i meant

ill let u know about the sizes on sunday


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 23 2008, 07:49 PM~10723199
> *i meant
> 
> ill let u know about the sizes on sunday
> *


 ALSO TRY AND COLLECT FROM EVERYONE


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://www.tejanosupercarshow.com/


----------



## eric ramos

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 2lowsyn

THIS FUCKING SUCS NOT HAVING A COMPUTER AT HOME :angry: :machinegun: 
NOW I HAVE TO GO BACK A READ ALOT JUST TO JUMP IN FUCK ! !
TEXAS HEAT WAVE TODAY AND TOMAROW. BUT I HAVNET BEN TOLD ANYTHING FOR SURE ON THE SEPTEMBER 7 CAMARGO SHOW. the fenders wont be done but i got the bike ready for paint and asembly should i take it out like that ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@May 24 2008, 08:19 AM~10726677
> *THIS FUCKING SUCS NOT HAVING A COMPUTER AT HOME  :angry:  :machinegun:
> NOW I HAVE TO GO BACK A READ ALOT JUST TO JUMP IN FUCK ! !
> TEXAS HEAT WAVE TODAY AND TOMAROW. BUT I HAVNET BEN TOLD ANYTHING FOR SURE ON THE SEPTEMBER 7 CAMARGO SHOW. the fenders wont be done but i got the bike ready for paint and asembly should i take it out like that ?
> *


do what you want. . you need a shirt asap. gimme me a minute Ill get ya one


----------



## socios b.c. prez

pm sent


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 23 2008, 09:51 PM~10724105
> *http://www.tejanosupercarshow.com/
> *


NOVEMBER 23,2008

ODESSA,TEXAS

Over 15,000 people and 600 cars from around the nation attended the 2007 show,car hop & hall of fame legends from coast to coast thrilled the people of Odessa Texas ,the greatest show on earth came to life at the packed car hop arena headed by tx tours judge Rick Carrera,most people wouldn't understand why la gente go out of thier way to attend this show every year, Thousands of people ,hundreds of cars,lowriders, bikes model cars art, imports,sponsors like the Medical center hospital giving health seminars and allowing the guys to speak to the public about thier cars,Oreilly auto parts giving away all kinds of goodies in the main bldg, while Mr Caponn-e,Amanda Perez,Chingo bling and the Nic Click put on a show on the brand new texas tours stage, mean while in the most talked about bldg G, oor newest sponsor The Kent companies were having a blast giving out prizes including a few T.V sets. The show was 3 times bigger than the 2006 show and keeps getting bigger and better. Already we are planning for 2008 please visit tejanosupercarshow.com to register your ride or reserve your booth, the new floor plan in the main coliseum was a hit,everyone loved it, spaces will be sold out in 2008 and we are expecting to top all attendence records, with your support, long live the show

2008 UPDATED ENTRY FORMS FORMS COMING SOON



IM READY!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2008, 06:21 PM~10729280
> *NOVEMBER 23,2008
> 
> ODESSA,TEXAS
> 
> Over 15,000 people and 600 cars from around the nation attended the 2007 show,car hop & hall of fame legends from coast to coast thrilled the people of Odessa Texas ,the greatest show on earth came to life at the packed car hop arena headed by tx tours judge Rick Carrera,most people wouldn't understand why la gente go out of thier way to attend this show every year, Thousands of people ,hundreds of cars,lowriders, bikes model cars art, imports,sponsors like the Medical center hospital giving health seminars and allowing the guys to speak to the public about thier cars,Oreilly auto parts giving away all kinds of goodies in the main bldg, while Mr Caponn-e,Amanda Perez,Chingo bling and the Nic Click put on a show on the brand new texas tours stage, mean while in the most talked about bldg G, oor newest sponsor The Kent companies were having a blast giving out prizes including a few T.V sets. The show was 3 times bigger than the 2006 show and keeps getting bigger and better. Already we are planning for 2008 please visit tejanosupercarshow.com to register your ride or reserve your booth, the new floor plan in the main coliseum was a hit,everyone loved it, spaces will be sold out in 2008 and we are expecting to top all attendence records, with your support, long live the show
> 
> 2008 UPDATED ENTRY FORMS FORMS COMING SOON
> 
> 
> 
> IM READY!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 24 2008, 06:21 PM~10729291
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


you ready for this? and Austin?


How are the shirts? 

Im going to need to get a few more next week. and we need to stock up on plaques. halfsies or what?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2008, 06:24 PM~10729300
> *you ready for this? and Austin?
> How are the shirts?
> 
> Im going to need to get a few more next week. and we need to stock up on plaques. halfsies or what?
> *


i get the shirts you get the plaques :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 24 2008, 06:25 PM~10729303
> *i get the shirts you get the plaques :biggrin:
> *


I need to order 6 plaques


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2008, 06:28 PM~10729314
> *I need to order 6 plaques
> *


star collecting


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 24 2008, 06:38 PM~10729362
> *star collecting
> *


on second thought.... no never mind

*TX chap I need you to send me your money for a plaque even if your bike is not done*


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2008, 06:39 PM~10729369
> *on second thought.... no never mind
> 
> TX chap I need you to send me your money for a plaque even if your bike is not done
> *


???


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 24 2008, 06:44 PM~10729387
> *???
> *


collect now for all the plaques then when there shit is done Ill just give em to them


----------



## 817Lowrider

OHHH SHITTT PAGGEEE 1700!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 24 2008, 08:39 PM~10729878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  I see it got to you. any damage?


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 24 2008, 06:39 PM~10729878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 intresting...........


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2008, 06:50 PM~10729923
> *  I see it got to you. any damage?
> *


No damage but the box got beat up. The plaque got bent a little. You can see it in the pic. More pics on Monday.


----------



## 2lowsyn

NO SHIT RIGHT THER AT THE S MAN WHAT THE FUCK .


----------



## 2lowsyn

NO SHIT RIGHT THER AT THE S MAN WHAT THE FUCK .


----------



## BASH3R

the homie silent at a show today


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@May 22 2008, 07:04 PM~10715866
> *http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/sc000270e5.jpg[/img]]VO SHOWhttp://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/sc00029447.jpg[/img]]VO SHOW '08
> 
> HERE IT IS! :biggrin: SEPT 21.2008.REMEMBER ITS ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON!  SO COME OUT ON THE IS BEAUTIFUL DAY AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH THE WHOLE FAMILY*****
> THERE WILL BE FOOD BOOTHS, FREE HAIRCUTS, GOOD MUSIC BY: MC BLVD.( I REMEMBER YOU HOMIE) & "FATHER"  FEAT. MC. MAGIC.
> ALSO WE WILL HAVE AWSOME DUO OF 2FACE THESE BROS. GET IT POPPIN! THERE WILL BE A GRUDGE MATCH HOPP! GOT THE PUMPS?????
> WHO'S GUNNA JUMP HIGHER!!!!  THIS IS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK SHOW & CONCERT!  DONT MISS OUT.  BEST OF ALL ITS FREE~ FREE~ FREE~FREE~ADMISSION
> SHOW CARS ,TRUCKS & MOTORCYCLES $20
> BIKES $10 MOVE IN TIME 6:30 TIL 11:00 SHARP
> JUDGING STARTS PROMPTLY 1st~2nd~3rd~trophies
> CASH PRIZES FOR THE HOPP 1ST PLACE!!!!!
> ANY QUESTIONS ON VENDORS OR SPONSORSHIP
> PLEASE CALL EDDIE R. @897-0900
> *


WHO DOWN TOO GO WITH THEE 818 CHAP.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@May 25 2008, 10:56 AM~10732793
> *NO SHIT RIGHT THER AT THE S MAN WHAT THE FUCK .
> *


damn eric your plaque is fucked!!!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 25 2008, 09:06 PM~10736115
> *damn eric your plaque is fucked!!!
> *


x2


----------



## eric ramos

MY PLAK GOES IN MY POKET IN SHOWS I AINT GOING TO BE CARRYIN THAT BITCH EVERY WERE SO POKET THAT BITCH HA


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 25 2008, 11:33 PM~10736339
> *MY PLAK GOES IN MY POKET IN SHOWS I AINT GOING TO BE CARRYIN THAT BITCH EVERY WERE SO POKET THAT BITCH HA
> *


jagster gots pendants 40 bones!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 25 2008, 09:34 PM~10736348
> *jagster gots pendants 40 bones!
> *


flicks??


----------



## eric ramos

MEH 
RATHER SPEND ON BIKE


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 24 2008, 06:39 PM~10729878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cheeeeeaa! whos got da 1st forum topik post????????????????????? :dunno:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 25 2008, 11:35 PM~10736356
> *flicks??
> *


i dont think anyone has ordered one!
my boys will be the first!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 25 2008, 11:36 PM~10736368
> *MEH
> RATHER SPEND ON BIKE
> *


you papi need to bend you over and slap that ass in gear!

need a summer J O B! :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

LOL?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2008, 05:05 PM~10728970
> *
> 
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 25 2008, 09:41 PM~10736400
> *you papi need to bend you over and slap that ass in gear!
> 
> need a summer  J O B! :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## las_crucez

hola fellow members uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 25 2008, 09:06 PM~10736115
> *damn eric your plaque is fucked!!!
> *


I dont think anyone will notice right away. If you guys take a club pic, use someone elses plaque.


----------



## eric ramos

fuken fuken wers art 
??????????????????? cant find his ass 
wtf?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 26 2008, 02:21 PM~10739770
> *fuken fuken wers art
> ??????????????????? cant find his ass
> wtf?
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## Aztecbike

:nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 26 2008, 12:17 PM~10738411
> *I dont think anyone will notice right away. If you guys take a club pic, use someone elses plaque.
> *


we usualy use all the plaques


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

just bend it bak. itll tak about 3 minites 2 fix it


----------



## customforlife

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by customforlife_@May 26 2008, 08:54 PM~10741278
> *:biggrin:
> *


  

Bout to order plaques so far Anthony ^^^^ only one who paid. TX chap lmk


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 26 2008, 08:57 PM~10741296
> *
> 
> Bout to order plaques so far Anthony ^^^^ only one who paid. TX chap lmk
> *


crack that whip!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

aint like that fucker. just seeing if these clown wanna prepay for there plaques

ohh hey 

Did you paint my chain guard too or what???


----------



## show-bound

...


----------



## show-bound

...


----------



## show-bound

...


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 26 2008, 09:45 PM~10741721
> *aint like that fucker. just seeing if these clown wanna prepay for there plaques
> 
> ohh hey
> 
> Did you paint my chain guard too or what???
> *


they would have to prepay anyways...

how many is there now?

forgot bout that how...you should get chad to engrave it...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 26 2008, 09:51 PM~10741760
> *they would have to prepay anyways...
> 
> how many is there now?
> 
> forgot bout that how...you should get chad to engrave it...
> *


ME

VVV
LIL DRE<* Not eligible for a plaque*
ISRAEL <eligible
YOU/skyler< *Plaqued*

ERIC *Put his bike back together and then eligible*
Rene *Finish his bike then eligible*
Anthony< eligible

and a couple prospects here in the DFW


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 26 2008, 09:56 PM~10741788
> *ME
> 
> VVV
> LIL DRE< Not eligible for a plaque
> ISRAEL <eligibleYOU/skyler< Plaqued
> 
> ERIC Put his bike back together and then eligible
> Rene Finish his bike then eligible
> Anthony< eligible
> and a couple prospects here in the DFW*


??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 26 2008, 10:00 PM~10741821
> *??
> *


ME

VVV
LIL DRE< Not eligible for a plaque
Traded his bike. Needs to do another one

ISRAEL <eligible
I need to buy his plaque

YOU/skyler< Plaqued

ERIC Put his bike back together and then eligible

Rene Finish his bike then eligible

Anthony< eligible
customforlife just paid for his

and a couple prospects here in the DFW
finishing there bikes then will be place on probation for a plaque



***** Im grinded recruiting like the Army. where you at??? :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 26 2008, 10:03 PM~10741843
> *ME
> 
> VVV
> LIL DRE< Not eligible for a plaque
> Traded his bike. Needs to do another one
> 
> ISRAEL <eligible
> I need to buy his plaque
> 
> YOU/skyler< Plaqued
> 
> ERIC Put his bike back together and then eligible
> 
> Rene Finish his bike then eligible
> 
> Anthony< eligible
> customforlife just paid for his
> 
> and a couple prospects here in the DFW
> finishing there bikes then will be place on probation for a plaque
> ***** Im grinded recruiting like the Army.  where you at??? :0
> *


work and tees!!! got slammed with tee orders!! 
over 400 tees! 4 designs!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 26 2008, 10:09 PM~10741881
> *work and tees!!! got slammed with tee orders!!
> over 400 tees! 4 designs!!
> *


aint no thing. you know im b.s.ing.
speaking of shirts? sup I needed then last week art... I mean sam


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 26 2008, 10:10 PM~10741887
> *aint no thing. you know im b.s.ing.
> speaking of shirts? sup I needed then last week art... I mean sam
> *


they on the bottom of that big list...they are ordered and here and should be done in in a few days!

ASSHOLIO


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 26 2008, 10:15 PM~10741924
> *they on the bottom of that big list...they are ordered and here and should be done in in a few days!
> 
> ASSHOLIO
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 26 2008, 10:17 PM~10741955
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


had to doit! big C A S H take priority!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 26 2008, 10:19 PM~10741965
> *had to doit! big C A S H take priority!
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 26 2008, 10:22 PM~10741995
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 26 2008, 10:26 PM~10742036
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :nono: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## eric ramos

candy paint drippin of the frame


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 26 2008, 10:41 PM~10742156
> *candy paint drippin of the frame
> *


 :0


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## las_crucez

que pasa mofasa?


----------



## customforlife




----------



## customforlife

:around: yo


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@May 27 2008, 06:35 PM~10748197
> *que pasa mofasa?
> *


chillen. and sup anthony


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@May 6 2008, 07:51 PM~10593380
> *sup fam whats goin on...........
> *


NEED TO SPEAK TO THIS MEMBER ASAP HOMEBOY OWNS ME SOMETHING TRY TO CALL BUT LOOKS LIKE THEY HANG UP ON ME.....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@May 27 2008, 07:31 PM~10748566
> *NEED TO SPEAK TO THIS MEMBER ASAP HOMEBOY OWNS ME SOMETHING TRY TO CALL BUT LOOKS LIKE THEY HANG UP ON ME.....
> *


PM Eric Ramos or Casper805. I think they have his number also try las_crucez


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

SINCE HIS A MEMBER FROM HERE IM SUGGESTING SOMEONE COULD REACH HIM ..PLEASE THANKS


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 27 2008, 06:32 PM~10748580
> *PM Eric Ramos or Casper805. I think they have his number also try las_crucez
> 
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@May 27 2008, 07:31 PM~10748566
> *NEED TO SPEAK TO THIS MEMBER ASAP HOMEBOY OWNS ME SOMETHING TRY TO CALL BUT LOOKS LIKE THEY HANG UP ON ME.....
> *


have you pm'd him


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 27 2008, 06:40 PM~10748643
> *have you pm'd him
> *


YEA LIKE 4 TIMES HE HASN'T LOG IN SINCE WE MAKED THAT DEAL


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@May 27 2008, 05:31 PM~10748566
> *NEED TO SPEAK TO THIS MEMBER ASAP HOMEBOY OWNS ME SOMETHING TRY TO CALL BUT LOOKS LIKE THEY HANG UP ON ME.....
> *


shady


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 27 2008, 06:46 PM~10748693
> *shady
> *


X2


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

I DON'T LIKE TALKING SHIT BUT SHITY IS GETTING STRANGE HE HAS MY NUMBER HE SHOULD ALREADY CALL ME BUT I DONT KNOW WHATS GOING ON


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@May 27 2008, 07:41 PM~10748657
> *YEA LIKE 4 TIMES HE HASN'T LOG IN SINCE WE MAKED THAT DEAL
> *


keep it any and all feedback in that topic please

as a fellow member i will c whats up.....


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 27 2008, 06:48 PM~10748716
> *keep it any and all feedback in that topic please
> 
> as a fellow member i will c whats up.....
> *


SINCES HIS A MEMBER TOUGHT YOU GUYS WOULD KNOW MORE ABOUT HIM BUT


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@May 27 2008, 07:50 PM~10748728
> *SINCES HIS A MEMBER TOUGHT YOU GUYS WOULD KNOW MORE ABOUT HIM BUT
> *


he is in florida...has three members...we are in TX NM NY CALI....

I N D E P E N D E N T


----------



## show-bound




----------



## show-bound

:biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@May 27 2008, 08:48 PM~10748714
> *I DON'T LIKE TALKING SHIT BUT SHITY IS GETTING STRANGE HE HAS MY NUMBER HE SHOULD ALREADY CALL ME BUT I DONT KNOW WHATS GOING ON
> *


 :0 :0 
DOESNT SOUND GOOD :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

drama


----------



## customforlife

:| ???


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## BASH3R

was bored today and i ended up doing this :biggrin:


----------



## customforlife

:wow: nice man


----------



## BASH3R

thnx man


----------



## ericg

sup club


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+May 27 2008, 09:55 PM~10749705-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ericg_@May 27 2008, 10:06 PM~10749794
> *sup club
> *


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 27 2008, 07:55 PM~10749705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whos that hansom devil? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

meh


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 28 2008, 07:14 AM~10752774
> *meh
> *


of course not juan hes talking to me !


----------



## socios b.c. prez

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=35005077


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 28 2008, 01:19 PM~10754327
> *http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=35005077
> *


 :|


----------



## lowridindirtykn

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 27 2008, 06:58 PM~10749738
> *was bored today and i ended up doing this  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


spray paint?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by lowridindirtykn_@May 28 2008, 05:24 PM~10757035
> *spray paint?
> *


 :no: :no: 
thats a can of lysol in the back lol


----------



## lowridindirtykn

:0


----------



## customforlife

:rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn fool whos the chick in your avi?


----------



## customforlife

:biggrin: 
some chick


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by customforlife_@May 28 2008, 09:01 PM~10757788
> *:biggrin:
> some chick
> *


post the reg pic. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

lames


----------



## customforlife

whatch you mean :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider

*TX CHAP POST UP YOUR BIKES!!!*


----------



## 817Lowrider

IZZY's bike


----------



## 817Lowrider

My bike


----------



## customforlife

MAN I WITH I HAD A BETTER PICTURE


----------



## 817Lowrider

LIL DRE and Roman with there bikes


----------



## 817Lowrider

SAM/SKYLER
Lubbock TX


----------



## 817Lowrider

Rene's project S.A. TX


----------



## 817Lowrider

Erics bike DFW :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, *socios b.c. prez
*

he it comes!!! :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

and every one knows DB


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 28 2008, 08:42 PM~10758807
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: juangotti, socios b.c. prez
> 
> 
> he it comes!!! :uh:
> *


come again? :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 28 2008, 10:59 PM~10758975
> *come again?  :|
> *


just figured you were gonna start clowning. :|


----------



## customforlife




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by customforlife_@May 28 2008, 11:03 PM~10759011
> *
> *


socios b.c. prez is a ball breaker


----------



## eric ramos

PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS TEAXS:UH: :ROLF:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 28 2008, 11:05 PM~10759032
> *PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS TEAXS :uh: :roflmao:
> *


****


----------



## ericg

*my 20'' street true blue*


----------



## ericg

*stupid fuckin server :angry: *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Is that a completely new frame or no?


----------



## eric ramos

NEW MEXICO ROLLIN BITCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
505 CHAPTER


----------



## 817Lowrider

meh its aight


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 28 2008, 09:12 PM~10759102
> *Is that a completely new frame or no?
> *


 schwinn


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@May 28 2008, 11:37 PM~10759362
> * schwinn
> *


walmart schwinn. nice!!!
whre your old one?


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 28 2008, 09:39 PM~10759388
> *walmart schwinn. nice!!!
> whre your old one?
> *


 :cheesy:   ***
its in the closet my nephew wants a bike


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@May 28 2008, 11:41 PM~10759400
> *:cheesy:     ***
> its in the closet my nephew wants a bike
> *


just poing out the obvious. :biggrin: how olds your nefew. one of them lil fools that was at ya house that one day.


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 28 2008, 09:42 PM~10759413
> *just poing out the obvious.  :biggrin:  how olds your nefew. one of them lil fools that was at ya house that one day.
> *


yea hes 10 ,11, idk :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@May 28 2008, 11:44 PM~10759425
> *yea hes 10 ,11, idk :biggrin:
> *


all good. say is your bro locked up?


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 28 2008, 09:44 PM~10759428
> *all good. say is your bro locked up?
> *


1 of them is y wats up?


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 28 2008, 09:44 PM~10759428
> *all good. say is your bro locked up?
> *


*double post* :angry: :angry:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 28 2008, 09:44 PM~10759428
> *all good. say is your bro locked up?
> *


*triple post* :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 28 2008, 09:44 PM~10759428
> *all good. say is your bro locked up?
> *


*fuck man quaddrople post* :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 28 2008, 08:33 PM~10758684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erics bike DFW :biggrin:
> *


clean street :biggrin:  sup lokos ???


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@May 29 2008, 03:52 PM~10763864
> *clean street :biggrin:   sup lokos ???
> *


sup oso long time no speak


----------



## 817Lowrider

bored at work


----------



## eric ramos

ur damed bored fuker


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 29 2008, 07:58 PM~10766315
> *ur damed bored fuker
> *


you didnt get my pm huh?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 29 2008, 09:58 PM~10766315
> *ur damed bored fuker
> *


Im not at work no more. though


----------



## eric ramos

no pm


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 29 2008, 08:04 PM~10766377
> *no pm
> *


let me work on it. give me a few.


----------



## eric ramos

:yes: werd


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 29 2008, 10:10 PM~10766436
> *:yes: werd jotos locos for life
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

bored bout to go run around


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 29 2008, 06:05 PM~10765574
> *sup oso long time no speak
> *


  what you guys been up to??? :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

you guys going to one of these???June 1, 2008--Santa Barbara, CA--Nite Life Car Club presents their 16th Annual Show'n N Shine Car Show. Indoor/Outdoor event. Arena hop. Trophies in over 30 classes, 8 foot best of show trophy. Cash prizes. Vendor spots available. $25 pre-reg fee. Location-3400 Calle real, at Las Positas and Highway 101. Earl Warren Showgrounds. Showtime 10am to 4pm. $15 spectator admission. More info Danny (805)680-6339 or Juan (805)448-4580.


June 1, 2008--Costa Mesa, CA--Streetlow Magazine Southern Cali tour stop at the Orange County Fairgrounds. Location- 88 Fair Drive, Costa Mesa.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@May 30 2008, 11:24 AM~10770471
> * what you guys been up to??? :biggrin:
> *


working trying to get my bike done


----------



## OSO 805

tight same here trying to finish myn to.....gots a new display in the works!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

where all yall homos at?


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@May 30 2008, 08:24 AM~10770471
> * what you guys been up to??? :biggrin:
> *


been waitin for income tax shit to come. busy doing model cars. went to elysian park last weekend, but didn't take the bike. the bike rack is mounted on top of the roof, and it looked like rain that weekend,so i didn't want to take a chance. turned out it didn't drop a spit of rain. then i went to traffic car club's picnic and seen some old friends.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 30 2008, 03:34 PM~10773141
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This one lady here has this hanging outside of her cubicle.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 30 2008, 03:02 PM~10772931
> *where all yall homos at?
> *


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 30 2008, 02:34 PM~10773141
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


she just barely finished a bottle of GREY GOOSE before the picture was taken. then her boyfriend ( 35% chance not the baby daddy) picked her up and they hot boxed the car. just another day in roanoke.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 30 2008, 04:25 PM~10773443
> *:|
> *


THATS WHAT I THOUGHT!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 30 2008, 06:25 PM~10773443
> *:|
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 30 2008, 04:34 PM~10773492
> *
> *


pics?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 30 2008, 06:35 PM~10773497
> *pics?
> *


of what???


----------



## 817Lowrider

TEXAS THEE ARTISTICS.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 30 2008, 03:34 PM~10773141
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i dont get it


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 30 2008, 08:13 PM~10773987
> *i dont get it
> *


toy yoda

toyota..


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 30 2008, 07:41 PM~10774439
> *toy yoda
> 
> toyota..
> *


*DEE DEE DEE*


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ericg_@May 30 2008, 07:45 PM~10774456
> *DEE DEE DEE
> *


X2


----------



## Rusty193

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 30 2008, 08:13 PM~10773987
> *FAIL!!!!!!!</span>*


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@May 31 2008, 01:13 PM~10774658
> *FAIL!!!!!!!
> *


yep x2.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 30 2008, 07:41 PM~10774439
> *toy yoda
> 
> toyota..
> *


ooo.





:thumbsdown:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by ericg+May 30 2008, 07:45 PM~10774456-->
> 
> 
> 
> *FAIL!!!!!!!</span>*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mitchell26_@May 30 2008, 09:17 PM~10775063
> *yep x2.
> *



evry1 stfu
:angry:


----------



## eric ramos

who are you and why do u post in this topic?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 30 2008, 11:37 PM~10775341
> *who are you and why do u post in this topic?
> *


S T F U


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 30 2008, 10:01 PM~10775535
> *S T F U
> *


x2
:roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 30 2008, 07:42 PM~10773813
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEXAS THEE ARTISTICS.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

WE ON THE COME UP


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 31 2008, 12:24 AM~10775876
> *WE ON THE COME UP
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

anyone going to costa mesa show? im out, still have to get some new forks. FUCK FUCK FUCK :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 30 2008, 10:24 PM~10775876
> *WE ON THE COME UP
> *


word?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 31 2008, 01:14 PM~10777822
> *word?
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 30 2008, 09:22 PM~10775085
> *evry1 stfu
> :angry:
> *


 :no:


----------



## BASH3R

*TTT *

FOR 

*THEE ARTISTICS *
uffin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

dragon war 20 inch bike from o.c chap took best bike , best mods, grahic, and others at streetlow mag sunday.....congrats


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 2 2008, 09:19 AM~10779763
> *dragon war 20 inch bike from o.c chap took best bike , best mods, grahic, and others at streetlow mag sunday.....congrats
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jun 2 2008, 02:33 PM~10780814
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jun 2 2008, 02:33 PM~10780814
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


throwback


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 3 2008, 01:54 PM~10789055
> *:|
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jun 3 2008, 04:47 PM~10789464
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


x100


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 3 2008, 03:12 PM~10789671
> *x100
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 3 2008, 05:12 PM~10789671
> *x100
> *


x806


----------



## Li'l Eder

ANY PICS FROM SANTA BARBARA SHOW?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@Jun 3 2008, 10:17 PM~10792388
> *ANY PICS FROM SANTA BARBARA SHOW?
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jun 3 2008, 05:14 PM~10789683
> *:biggrin:
> *


shirt order...and plaque??????


----------



## show-bound

ONLINE guys hit me up if you ordered a TEE from ART and did not recieve one already!!!

NEW PEEPS if you want a tee hit me up TX tees are on the way shortly...i had to run to HOUSTON for the week...they will be in the mail by the end of the weekend..hopefully!

ART I NEED YOUR ADRESS AGAIN SO I CAN HAVE ONE OF THE GUYS PICK UP THE TEES!

TEQUILA OR BASHER if you live in or near by CORONA pm me so you guys can help me get these in the mail to me to ship to everyone else!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 3 2008, 03:54 PM~10789055
> *:|
> *


hit me with an adddy so i can have soeone pic up the tees....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 3 2008, 11:54 PM~10793410
> *ONLINE guys hit me up if you ordered a TEE from ART and did not recieve one already!!!
> 
> NEW PEEPS if you want a tee hit me up TX tees are on the way shortly...i had to run to HOUSTON for the week...they will be in the mail by the end of the weekend..hopefully!
> 
> ART I NEED YOUR ADRESS AGAIN SO I CAN HAVE ONE OF THE GUYS PICK UP THE TEES!
> 
> TEQUILA OR BASHER if you live in or near by CORONA pm me so you guys can help me get these in the mail to me to ship to everyone else!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 31 2008, 12:14 PM~10777822
> *word? I love men
> *


 :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 3 2008, 11:17 PM~10794084
> *sometimes I rhyme slow, sometimes I rhyme quick
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 4 2008, 12:19 AM~10794097
> *:uh: my tummy is full from sucking **** all day
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 3 2008, 11:22 PM~10794113
> *the blacker the berry, the sweeter the juice.
> *


:uh:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 3 2008, 09:48 PM~10793338
> *shirt order...and plaque??????
> *


im waiting up on a couple of guys because i wanna send the money for the shirt n plaque at the same time


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 3 2008, 09:54 PM~10793410
> *ONLINE guys hit me up if you ordered a TEE from ART and did not recieve one already!!!
> 
> NEW PEEPS if you want a tee hit me up TX tees are on the way shortly...i had to run to HOUSTON for the week...they will be in the mail by the end of the weekend..hopefully!
> 
> ART I NEED YOUR ADRESS AGAIN SO I CAN HAVE ONE OF THE GUYS PICK UP THE TEES!
> 
> TEQUILA OR BASHER if you live in or near by CORONA pm me so you guys can help me get these in the mail to me to ship to everyone else!!!
> *


pm sent


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@Jun 3 2008, 08:17 PM~10792388
> *ANY PICS FROM SANTA BARBARA SHOW?
> *


 :biggrin: good show i saw casper,jr,sapo,and monchis  firm bikes


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@Jun 3 2008, 07:17 PM~10792388
> *ANY PICS FROM SANTA BARBARA SHOW?
> *


I SAW SOME IN HERE SOME WHERE IN 1 OF THE TOPICS BUT I CANT REMEMBER WHERE..... WE TOOK 3 BIKES BUT I DIDNT TAKE ANY PICTURES...


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

HERES THE TOPIC


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=406897&st=20


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

slow


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jun 4 2008, 06:50 PM~10800106
> *I SAW SOME IN HERE SOME WHERE IN 1 OF THE TOPICS BUT I CANT REMEMBER WHERE..... WE TOOK 3 BIKES BUT I DIDNT TAKE ANY PICTURES...
> *


why didnt you tell me...i wanted to go ***


----------



## show-bound

RIP



> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 4 2008, 09:09 PM~10800646
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 3 2008, 08:54 PM~10793410
> *ONLINE guys hit me up if you ordered a TEE from ART and did not recieve one already!!!
> 
> NEW PEEPS if you want a tee hit me up TX tees are on the way shortly...i had to run to HOUSTON for the week...they will be in the mail by the end of the weekend..hopefully!
> 
> ART I NEED YOUR ADRESS AGAIN SO I CAN HAVE ONE OF THE GUYS PICK UP THE TEES!
> 
> TEQUILA OR BASHER if you live in or near by CORONA pm me so you guys can help me get these in the mail to me to ship to everyone else!!!
> *


pm sent


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 5 2008, 11:33 AM~10805452
> *RIP
> *


  what happend to it??


----------



## erick323

uffin: uffin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jun 5 2008, 01:46 PM~10805579
> * what happend to it??
> *


ART HAS IT...lol :tears:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## erick323

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 5 2008, 06:11 PM~10807504
> *ART HAS IT...lol :tears:
> *


and you know I aint getting that shit back.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jun 5 2008, 11:46 AM~10805579
> * what happend to it??
> *


it got ripped.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by jotos b.c. prez_@Jun 5 2008, 09:24 PM~10808826
> *it got ripped.
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

Where all yall homos at?


----------



## erick323

Where all yall homos at?
:uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Jun 5 2008, 11:56 PM~10810259
> *Where all yall homos at?
> :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## erick323

:dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Jun 6 2008, 12:01 AM~10810294
> *:dunno:
> *


Im hella bored bro. hey do you think big oso will let me get a full size plaque?


----------



## erick323

i don know maybe he will!!!
why dont u ask him!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Jun 6 2008, 12:04 AM~10810319
> *i don know maybe he will!!!
> why dont u ask him!
> *


I dont know him like that.. I told his daughter to ask for me. :biggrin:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 5 2008, 10:05 PM~10810329
> *I dont know him like that.. I told his daughter to ask for me. :biggrin:
> *


and what did she told u or she still hasent got back at u!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Jun 6 2008, 12:07 AM~10810343
> *and what did she told u or  she still hasent got back at u!!
> *


she said he wants me to call him. hno: hno: hno:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 5 2008, 10:09 PM~10810361
> *she said he wants me to call him. hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


go ahead them call him and ask him im ganna see him hopefully on sunday!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Jun 6 2008, 12:11 AM~10810373
> *go ahead them call him and ask him im ganna see him hopefully on sunday!
> *


I did he is in the shower. it would be bad ass if I could.


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 5 2008, 10:15 PM~10810417
> *I did he is in the shower. it would be bad ass if I could.
> *


i know it would hows ur car doing!!


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 5 2008, 10:17 PM~10810433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick huh!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Jun 6 2008, 12:19 AM~10810443
> *sick huh!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 5 2008, 10:21 PM~10810454
> *:yes:
> *


thats how we do!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Jun 6 2008, 12:27 AM~10810483
> *thats how we do!
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 5 2008, 11:01 PM~10809664
> *Where all yall homos at?
> *


IN HOUSTONE!!!!

FIXEN TO SCrAP IT WITH SOME fools!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 6 2008, 12:33 AM~10810510
> *IN HOUSTONE!!!!
> 
> FIXEN TO SCrAP IT WITH SOME fools!
> *


pm me your number again


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Jun 6 2008, 12:17 AM~10810433-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Jun 6 2008, 12:21 AM~10810450
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where these pics from?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 5 2008, 11:33 PM~10810510
> *IN HOUSTONE!!!!
> 
> FIXEN TO SCrAP IT WITH SOME fools!
> *


don't catch a case


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 5 2008, 10:31 PM~10810501
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 6 2008, 12:33 AM~10810518
> *where these pics from?
> *


Osos daughters page. PM me your number. we gotta talk now.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 6 2008, 12:33 AM~10810513
> *pm me your number again
> *


806-2835746...lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Jun 6 2008, 12:34 AM~10810521
> *:uh:
> *


he said no


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 6 2008, 12:34 AM~10810520
> *don't catch a case
> *


some youngstas in the movies...i took my boy to go see Indy..

some fools would STFU! the usher took care of them for me!


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 5 2008, 10:35 PM~10810534
> *he said no
> *


naw for reals! :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Jun 6 2008, 12:40 AM~10810568
> *naw for reals! :0
> *


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 5 2008, 07:00 AM~10803976
> *why didnt you tell me...i wanted to go ***
> *


U SAID U WOULD NEVER COME BACK TO THIS SHOW AFTER WHAT HAPPENED 2 YEARS AGO QUIER THATS Y WE DIDN TELL U ABOUT IT........IT WAS PREETY GOOD THERE WAS OVER 40 BIKES BUT ONLY A COUPLE OF CLASSES LIKE ALLWAYS........WE TOOK 4 BIKES BUT DIDNT PLACE.....


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 5 2008, 10:41 PM~10810574
> *
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 18 2008, 02:08 PM~10680956
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIL EDER AND CASPER805 FIRST AND SECOND PLACE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 5 2008, 11:04 PM~10810697
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


when was that


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Jun 6 2008, 01:08 AM~10810727
> *when was that
> *


idk


----------



## 817Lowrider

where yall jotos at


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 6 2008, 02:30 PM~10813775
> *:|
> *


Spoke to oso last night got good and bad news. the good news is that I can have a big plaque :biggrin:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 6 2008, 01:02 PM~10813978
> *Spoke to oso last night got good and bad news. the good news is that I can have a big plaque :biggrin:
> *


whats the bad news! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Jun 6 2008, 03:19 PM~10814086
> *whats the bad news! :biggrin:
> *


He dont want the c.c. to be in TX just B.C.


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 6 2008, 01:20 PM~10814094
> *He dont want the c.c. to be in TX just B.C.
> *


that sucks!!! :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

i know.


----------



## erick323




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Jun 6 2008, 03:30 PM~10814148
> *
> *


But he said I can have a big plaque. as long as its laser cut


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 6 2008, 01:31 PM~10814153
> *But he said I can have a big plaque. as long as its laser cut
> *


better than nothing


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Jun 6 2008, 03:35 PM~10814175
> *better than nothing
> *


yes sir


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 6 2008, 01:36 PM~10814183
> *yes sir
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 6 2008, 05:40 PM~10815007
> *:cheesy:
> *


pm me. lmk whats going on with the frame and the shirts?


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 6 2008, 05:42 PM~10815018
> *pm me. lmk whats going on with the frame and the shirts?
> *


You're putting shirts on your frame?? :roflmao:
this one?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jun 6 2008, 06:09 PM~10815132
> *You're putting shirts on your frame??  :roflmao:
> this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

thought you'd like that!! :biggrin: that shit is funny!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jun 6 2008, 06:27 PM~10815225
> *thought you'd like that!! :biggrin:  that shit is funny!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 6 2008, 05:40 PM~10815007
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## show-bound

ALL I WANT TO KNOW IS....... "who is coming with me!!!"


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 6 2008, 08:41 PM~10815844
> *ALL I WANT TO KNOW IS....... "who is coming with me!!!"
> *


lmao this fool.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 6 2008, 08:42 PM~10815847
> *lmao this fool.
> *


"IM NOT GOING TO DO WHAT EVERYBODY THINKS IM GOING TO DO....and FREAK OUT!!!"


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 6 2008, 08:44 PM~10815864
> *"IM NOT GOING TO DO WHAT EVERYBODY THINKS IM GOING TO DO....and FREAK OUT!!!"
> *


you watching that shit again. ahaha talk to bone today.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 6 2008, 08:45 PM~10815866
> *you watching that shit again. ahaha talk to bone today.
> *


nope....had me thinking what i said yesterday...lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 6 2008, 08:46 PM~10815873
> *nope....had me thinking what i said yesterday...lol
> *


ohh about scooping and rollin. this *****


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 6 2008, 08:47 PM~10815882
> *ohh about scooping and rollin. this *****
> *


IV LIFE!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 6 2008, 08:55 PM~10815917
> *IV LIFE!
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jun 5 2008, 01:43 PM~10805550
> *pm sent
> *


pm forwarded!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 6 2008, 09:01 PM~10815940
> *pm forwarded!
> *


forward that shit to me.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 6 2008, 09:02 PM~10815950
> *forward that shit to me.
> *


jus phone numbers and address


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 6 2008, 09:06 PM~10815965
> *jus phone numbers and address
> *


oh Im all nosy. hahaha


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 7 2008, 11:44 AM~10815864
> *"IM NOT GOING TO DO WHAT EVERYBODY THINKS IM GOING TO DO....and FREAK OUT!!!"
> *


hahaha.
best movie.

"bitch!....you know what i want! ahhhahahah...i wanna talk to sampson..."


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jun 7 2008, 12:31 AM~10817088
> *hahaha.
> best movie.
> 
> "bitch!....you know what i want! ahhhahahah...i wanna talk to sampson..."
> *


fly me to the moon like that bitch howard graham. Cus its hard trying to be black and gifted. Sometimes I just want to throw it all out and get lifter. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

LIL DRE getting down on his next project!!! :0 


TX chap stand up!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 7 2008, 10:28 AM~10818660
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIL DRE getting down on his next project!!! :0
> TX chap stand up!
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I talked to Eric right now. He says FUCK JUAN GOTTI!!!!! :|


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 6 2008, 07:06 PM~10815965
> *jus phone numbers and address
> *


send me your addy :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 7 2008, 03:27 PM~10819389
> *I talked to Eric right now. He says FUCK JUAN GOTTI!!!!!  :|
> *


Ima kick his ass


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 7 2008, 10:28 AM~10818660
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIL DRE getting down on his next project!!! :0
> TX chap stand up!
> *


pics of the girl bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 7 2008, 03:08 PM~10819745
> *Ima lick his ass
> *


great


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 7 2008, 06:07 PM~10819986
> *pics of the girl bike
> *


I dont have any. ill see what I can do.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 7 2008, 07:48 PM~10820332
> *great
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 7 2008, 06:07 PM~10819986
> *pics of the girl bike
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

I know, I know. The peddles.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 8 2008, 10:16 AM~10823029
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that bikes nice and simple


----------



## Aztecbike

:buttkick:


----------



## erick323

uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Jun 9 2008, 12:36 AM~10827472
> *uffin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 8 2008, 10:17 AM~10823030
> *I know, I know. The peddles.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## six trey impala

Que onda artistics...whats everyone been up too?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 8 2008, 11:47 PM~10827880
> *Que onda artistics...whats everyone been up too?
> *


Eric is in Odessa working for the summer, Juan Gotti's project is getting worked on, etc...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 8 2008, 10:16 AM~10823029
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice man.....but yea, the peddals gotta go!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 9 2008, 02:10 AM~10827948
> *nice man.....but yea, the peddals gotta go!!!! :biggrin:
> *


hahha. I know soon


----------



## 817Lowrider

Alright guys. I wont have the intrawebs for a minute Im going to be moving. Ill tty when I get settled in. lates


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 9 2008, 11:16 AM~10829771
> *hahha. I know soon
> *


ur frame is almost done...oh yea


----------



## Lil Spanks

here you go sam...the pic of the impala....thats in the grage
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=10830456


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 8 2008, 11:59 PM~10827911
> *Eric is in Odessa working for the summer, Juan Gotti's project is getting worked on, etc...
> *


whos he sucking off over there... juan pinche panson what u been up to :biggrin: :biggrin: ?


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 9 2008, 02:10 AM~10827948
> *nice man.....but yea, the peddals gotta go!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Got the peddles but I fuked up and got the wrong size!! :twak: As soon as I get the replacements I'll post pics or have JuanGotti post pics!! Holla!!

Artistics stand up!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 9 2008, 06:05 PM~10832993
> *:|
> *


 :wave:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 9 2008, 08:05 PM~10832993
> *:|
> *


did you call tequila????? as soon as he picks up the tees i can send him the money for shipping!


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 10 2008, 12:19 PM~10838691
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

pm sent


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 10 2008, 03:22 PM~10839949
> *pm sent
> *


who me!


----------



## show-bound

:0 :cheesy: :cheesy: 

LIL EDERS ride?
















[/quote]


----------



## show-bound




----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 10 2008, 08:07 PM~10841633
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


needs graphic or strping


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 11 2008, 01:10 PM~10846726
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Jun 9 2008, 05:25 PM~10831960
> *Got the peddles but I fuked up and got the wrong size!!  :twak:  As soon as I get the replacements I'll post pics or have JuanGotti post pics!! Holla!!
> 
> Artistics stand up!!
> *


  


IM SITTEN OUTSIDE STEALING THE NEIBERS INTRAWEBS


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 11 2008, 08:39 PM~10849639
> *
> IM SITTEN OUTSIDE STEALING THE NEIBERS INTRAWEBS
> *


 :biggrin: where u stayin at now juan


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jun 11 2008, 08:47 PM~10849706
> *:biggrin:  where u stayin at now juan
> *


riverside


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 11 2008, 06:48 PM~10849712
> *riverside
> *


wtf?? which riverside that on in texas of here in cali??


----------



## RollinBlue

u moved alone or what?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jun 11 2008, 08:49 PM~10849722
> *u moved alone or what?
> *


no with my parents


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jun 11 2008, 08:49 PM~10849720
> *wtf?? which riverside that on in texas of here in cali??
> *


 Riverside in a neiberhood here in fort wroth


----------



## RollinBlue

thats cool bro sorry i havent gotten that qoute for ya ive been workin hard overtime bro gotta make that frame u sold me worth il lol whats up with them rims can you hook it up or what


----------



## 817Lowrider

RIMS??? What rims?


----------



## RollinBlue

some rims like chad remember you told me you could get them


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 11 2008, 08:39 PM~10849639
> *
> IM SITTEN OUTSIDE STEALING THE NEIBERS INTRAWEBS
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jun 11 2008, 09:08 PM~10849871
> *some rims like chad remember you told me you could get them
> *


ohh yeahh from bone


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 11 2008, 07:48 PM~10849712
> *riverside
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 12 2008, 08:29 AM~10853828
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Lil Spanks

damm someones a loner


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 12 2008, 12:42 PM~10855730
> *damm  someones a loner
> *


dont talk shit on casper when hes not online. :|


----------



## erick323

uffin: :wave:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 12 2008, 11:13 AM~10855024
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: 
hody to al u fagos


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 12 2008, 06:11 PM~10857992
> *:cheesy:
> hody to al u fagos
> *


sup.


----------



## 817Lowrider

nice


----------



## eric ramos

nada nuevo same shit just work ang earin money
wats new for the club?


----------



## 817Lowrider

putos


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 12 2008, 06:36 PM~10858141
> *nada nuevo same shit just work ang earin money
> wats new for the club?
> *


The same putos and everything. Nada nuevo.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Alright Im out. talk tou tall tomorrow.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 12 2008, 07:36 PM~10858141
> *nada nuevo same shit just work ang earin money
> wats new for the club?
> *


bicth i gotta talk to u :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 12 2008, 02:06 PM~10855888
> *dont talk shit on casper when hes not online.  :|
> *


righhhhhhhhhhtttttttttt :|


----------



## tequila sunrise

so am i gonna pick up the shirts from art?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jun 13 2008, 12:08 PM~10863084
> *so am i gonna pick up the shirts from art?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## chamuco61

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 13 2008, 02:09 PM~10864006
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 13 2008, 01:09 PM~10864006
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 13 2008, 01:23 PM~10864033
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise+Jun 13 2008, 01:08 PM~10863084-->
> 
> 
> 
> so am i gonna pick up the shirts from art?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 13 2008, 03:01 PM~10863945
> *:yes:
> *


ART CALL HOMBOI TO SET UP A TIME TO MEET! TY


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 13 2008, 02:49 PM~10864193
> *ART CALL HOMBOI TO SET UP A TIME TO MEET! TY
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 12 2008, 07:11 PM~10857992
> *:cheesy:
> hody to al u fagos
> *


----------



## eric ramos

call me up im stealin internet of the neigbor


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 13 2008, 05:26 PM~10865375
> *call me up im stealin internet of the neigbor
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 13 2008, 12:01 PM~10863945
> *:yes:
> *


well call me up mayne! im at work today, i get off at 3:00 gotta show you the model cars i've been workin on. i just got the car going pretty good temporarily till payday, so i can swoop by and pick up the shirts. hit me up at the 951 phone number. also, are you still doing striping? i need a show sign made for the bike. i flaked out the inside of my fenders and they came out pretty bad ass!!! need the inside of fenders striped as well. let me know.


----------



## tequila sunrise

next parts on my list: 
goose neck-my o.g. was missing bolt, one im using doesn't grip tight
twisted bent forks- old, bent it a bit too much and braces are longer than fork arms, wheels don't stay in. 
headlight. 
redo my display. i got only the stand to the turntable, base broke when i was moving. 

but im still waiting on income tax check.......


----------



## Aztecbike

:angel:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Li'l Eder

(805) QUE ONDA !!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 15 2008, 09:10 AM~10873020
> *:|
> *


whats up art?? do you have the number of the old man from fnr??


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jun 15 2008, 10:31 AM~10873093
> *whats up art?? do you have the number of the old man from fnr??
> *


  yea you need it


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 14 2008, 03:15 PM~10870078
> *:|
> *


HAPPY FATHERS DAY!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

JUST A NOT....*IF ANYBODY NEEDS GRAPHICS,LEAFING,STRIP, OR NEEDS THE BIKE PAINTED...HIT ME UP *, I GOT TWO BIKES COMING OUT AND THAT INCLUED MR JUAN GOTTIS....IM JUST FINISHING UP HIS AS OF WE SPEAK....AND STARTING ON ANOTHER BIKE FROM ANOTHER CLUB THATLL BE OUT THIS SUMMER..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 15 2008, 10:06 AM~10873244
> *JUST A NOT....IF ANYBODY NEEDS GRAPHICS,LEAFING,STRIP, OR NEEDS THE BIKE PAINTED...HIT ME UP , I GOT TWO BIKES COMING OUT AND THAT INCLUED MR JUAN GOTTIS....IM JUST FINISHING UP HIS AS OF WE SPEAK....AND STARTING ON ANOTHER BIKE FROM ANOTHER CLUB THATLL BE OUT THIS SUMMER..
> *


 :| paint this.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 15 2008, 11:04 AM~10873234
> *HAPPY FATHERS DAY!!!!!!
> *


GO PLAY WITH YOUR TEN KIDS :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 15 2008, 11:07 AM~10873250
> *:| paint this.
> *


WHAT YOUR MOMS ****


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 15 2008, 10:08 AM~10873253
> *GO PLAY WITH YOUR TEN KIDS :|
> *


There at there uncle capsers house. :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 15 2008, 11:09 AM~10873258
> *There at there aunt capsers and uncle erics house :|
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

They just called me and now they want me to go pick them up.


----------



## Aztecbike

WHO'S GOING TO HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW JUNE 29???


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 15 2008, 10:06 AM~10873244
> *JUST A NOT....IF ANYBODY NEEDS GRAPHICS,LEAFING,STRIP, OR NEEDS THE BIKE PAINTED...HIT ME UP , I GOT TWO BIKES COMING OUT AND THAT INCLUED MR JUAN GOTTIS....IM JUST FINISHING UP HIS AS OF WE SPEAK....AND STARTING ON ANOTHER BIKE FROM ANOTHER CLUB THATLL BE OUT THIS SUMMER..
> *


pics


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Jun 15 2008, 10:04 AM~10873226-->
> 
> 
> 
> yea you need it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah pm it to me
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 15 2008, 10:06 AM~10873244
> *JUST A NOT....IF ANYBODY NEEDS GRAPHICS,LEAFING,STRIP, OR NEEDS THE BIKE PAINTED...HIT ME UP , I GOT TWO BIKES COMING OUT AND THAT INCLUED MR JUAN GOTTIS....IM JUST FINISHING UP HIS AS OF WE SPEAK....AND STARTING ON ANOTHER BIKE FROM ANOTHER CLUB THATLL BE OUT THIS SUMMER..
> *


pm me price on white pearl with gold leafing and black and white striping on a frame and two fenders


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jun 15 2008, 03:34 PM~10874553
> *yeah pm it to me
> pm me price on white pearl with gold leafing and black and white striping on a frame and two fenders
> *


pm sent


----------



## 817Lowrider

pics!!!! art ;mk on my frame. Techniques show is soon and we wanna show at least three bikes.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Later guys


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 15 2008, 08:43 PM~10876017
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 15 2008, 08:51 PM~10875692
> *pics!!!! art lmk on my frame. Techniques show is soon and we wanna show at least three bikes.
> *


Im serious homie.


----------



## eric ramos

get at me art seriosly stop ignorin me


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 16 2008, 08:32 PM~10883269
> *get at me art seriosly stop ignorin me
> *


That mofo aint never serious


----------



## 817Lowrider

Where are all yall little ****** ass queers at?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 16 2008, 08:46 PM~10884678
> *Where are all yall little ****** ass queers at?
> *


speak for your self :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jun 16 2008, 10:47 PM~10884694
> *speak for your self  :biggrin:
> *


ahh there you are. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 16 2008, 08:51 PM~10884730
> *ahh you got me :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## RollinBlue

whats up basher u still needing that homie?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 16 2008, 09:51 PM~10884730
> *ahh there you are. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 17 2008, 12:12 AM~10885654
> *:angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## erick323

:uh:


> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 16 2008, 10:19 PM~10885718
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 16 2008, 11:19 PM~10885718
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 16 2008, 10:58 PM~10886004
> *
> *


real talk


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 17 2008, 12:03 AM~10886029
> *real talk
> *


 :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 17 2008, 12:03 AM~10886029
> *real talk
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

This T shirt Situation is getting rediculous!!!! 6 fucking months. Shit needs to hurry up no bullshit. How much money out of pocket??? Seriously PM me. damn


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 17 2008, 06:30 PM~10891374
> *This T shirt Situation is getting rediculous!!!! 6 fucking months. Shit needs to  hurry up no bullshit. How much money out of pocket??? Seriously PM me. damn
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 17 2008, 07:35 PM~10891403
> *
> *


seriously. What the hell. lmk asap fool. got members that need shirts????


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 17 2008, 06:37 PM~10891424
> *seriously. What the hell. lmk asap fool. got members that need shirts????
> *


mike need to get them.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 16 2008, 09:54 PM~10885453
> *whats up basher u still needing that homie?
> *


naw man im dont think imma need it anymore but if i do ill hit you up


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 17 2008, 05:30 PM~10891374
> *This T shirt Situation is getting rediculous!!!! 6 fucking months. Shit needs to  hurry up no bullshit. How much money out of pocket??? Seriously PM me. damn
> *


this . and hot me up some


----------



## socios b.c. prez

pm sent.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 18 2008, 06:56 PM~10900098
> *this . and hot me up some
> *


???


----------



## eric ramos

hitme up im tellin art not playin


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 18 2008, 05:21 PM~10900305
> *???
> *


Erics pissed


----------



## 817Lowrider

Artistics for life!
Fort Worth TX reppin. ***** aint showed shit all year but fuck it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 18 2008, 08:07 PM~10901669
> *Artistics for life!
> Fort Worth TX reppin. ***** aint showed shit all year but fuck it.
> *


real talk


----------



## 817Lowrider

Im drunk and still drinking and hell yeah real talk fuck what you think. fuck car show fuck all that b.s. Im real all day


----------



## socios b.c. prez

orale


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 18 2008, 10:19 PM~10901776
> *orale
> *


all day every day. and dont believe erics lil bitch ass.he aint going no where. I swear it.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 18 2008, 09:11 PM~10902286
> *all day every day. and dont believe erics lil bitch ass.he aint going no where. I swear it.
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 18 2008, 09:11 PM~10902286
> *all day every day. and dont believe erics lil bitch ass.he aint going no where. I swear it.
> *


Are you going to miss him when hes gone?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 18 2008, 11:14 PM~10902320
> *Are you going to miss him when hes gone?
> *


Ill will be so pissed off if he attempteds to leae


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 18 2008, 10:14 PM~10902320
> *Are you going to miss him when hes gone?
> *


 :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 7 2008, 11:28 AM~10818660
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIL DRE getting down on his next project!!! :0
> TX chap stand up!
> *


use aircraft stripper.. it works ggggggggreat


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 18 2008, 09:40 PM~10902551
> *:|
> *


you better make some phone calls.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 18 2008, 09:30 PM~10902458
> *Ill will be so pissed off if he attempteds to leae
> *


so thats a yes right?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 18 2008, 11:14 PM~10902320
> *Are you going to miss him when hes gone?
> *


yes if he does


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 18 2008, 11:49 PM~10902619
> *use aircraft stripper.. it works ggggggggreat
> *


hmmmmmm???


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 18 2008, 11:07 PM~10902747
> *you better make some phone calls.
> *


 :|


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 17 2008, 04:43 PM~10891466
> *mike need to get them.
> *


car took a dump. getting towed to a shop sometime today. looks like at least a $400 job. lookin to pick em up saturday, sorry guys, bad fuckin luck everywhere i turn.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 18 2008, 09:33 PM~10902923
> *hmmmmmm???
> *


it's a chemical that removes aircraft paint. i used it when i was stripping my 68 impala's paint back in '98. make sure you don't get some on your skin...otherwise... :burn: or get it sand blasted if you have sources.
BY THE WAY, how's everyone been?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jun 19 2008, 01:56 PM~10906624
> *it's a chemical that removes aircraft paint. i used it when i was stripping my 68 impala's paint back in '98. make sure you don't get some on your skin...otherwise... :burn: or get it sand blasted if you have sources.
> BY THE WAY, how's everyone been?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

chillen bro


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jun 19 2008, 11:56 AM~10906624
> *it's a chemical that removes aircraft paint. i used it when i was stripping my 68 impala's paint back in '98. make sure you don't get some on your skin...otherwise... :burn: or get it sand blasted if you have sources.
> BY THE WAY, how's everyone been?
> *


hell yea that crap burns. wind was strong and got in my eyes....twice.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 19 2008, 08:27 PM~10909093
> *hell yea that crap burns. wind was strong and got in my eyes....twice.
> *


great!


----------



## Lil Spanks

DENVER HERE I COME :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Answer my pm fool.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 19 2008, 11:35 PM~10910936
> *DENVER HERE I COME :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 20 2008, 08:41 AM~10912070
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sick six

WHATS UP ART.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Jun 20 2008, 01:13 PM~10914143
> *WHATS UP ART.
> *


 :0 :cheesy: my lover :biggrin:


----------



## sick six

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 20 2008, 12:26 PM~10914271
> *:0  :cheesy: MY PIMP:biggrin:
> *


THATS RIGHT HOE


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Jun 20 2008, 01:26 PM~10914277
> *THATS RIGHT IM A HOE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sick six

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 20 2008, 12:27 PM~10914282
> *:biggrin:
> *


STILL WORKING OR WHAT FOOL.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Jun 20 2008, 01:29 PM~10914304
> *STILL WORKING OR WHAT FOOL.
> *


YEA BUT NOW I PAINT  I HAVE TWO SPRAY GUNS ALREADY


----------



## sick six

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 20 2008, 12:30 PM~10914309
> *YEA BUT NOW I PAINT   I HAVE TWO SPRAY GUNS ALREADY
> *


THATS COOL POST UP SOME OF THE WORK YOU'VE DONE.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Jun 20 2008, 01:31 PM~10914321
> *THATS COOL POST UP SOME OF THE WORK YOU'VE DONE.
> *


  i do graphics and strip&leaf


----------



## sick six

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 20 2008, 12:31 PM~10914329
> * i do graphics and strip&leaf
> *


THATS COOL I SEEN A BIKE YOU DID AT A SHOW IT LOOKED GOOD.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 20 2008, 12:30 PM~10914309
> *YEA BUT NOW I PAINT   I HAVE TWO SPRAY GUNS ALREADY
> *


 hno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise

at the moment repair costs on my car is $675. fuckin car munchin off my paycheck, barely cashed the shit yesterday. pissin me off, i needed that money to get shit rollin on the bike :angry:


----------



## The ZONE

jesus when the hell was the last time i was on, and am i still getting the shirts


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Jun 20 2008, 04:36 PM~10915270
> *jesus when the hell was the last time i was on, and am i still getting the shirts
> *


lmao. Dont worrie homie. were working this b.s. out


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jun 20 2008, 01:36 PM~10914904
> *at the moment repair costs on my car is $675. fuckin car munchin off my paycheck, barely cashed the shit yesterday. pissin me off, i needed that money to get shit rollin on the bike :angry:
> *


at least your saving gas money :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn homos


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

hurry up fool. post a pic. it been to long


----------



## 817Lowrider

puto


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

lmk when it will get to me. got this show and we wanna show strong


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 20 2008, 08:25 PM~10916989
> *lmk when it will get to me. got this show and we wanna show strong
> *


im going to take it to denver with me and my striping kit too and shirts


----------



## 817Lowrider

Im not going to denver


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 20 2008, 07:32 PM~10917045
> *Im not going to denver
> *


great


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 20 2008, 10:16 PM~10917246
> *great
> *


 :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 20 2008, 09:16 PM~10917246
> *great i have crabs..
> *


 :0


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 21 2008, 04:16 PM~10918146
> *:0
> *


sounds irritating.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:barf:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## R.O.C

WATAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Jun 21 2008, 01:04 PM~10919816
> *WATAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> *


you need a plaque a shirt and a banner. pm me your number so we can get you all of the above


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 21 2008, 11:19 AM~10919892
> *you need a plaque a shirt and a banner. pm me your number so we can get you all of the above
> *


 :no:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 21 2008, 01:21 PM~10919899
> *:no:
> *


   
Jumpin Ship???


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 21 2008, 11:37 AM~10919971
> *
> Jumpin Ship???
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

still bored


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 22 2008, 05:23 PM~10927218
> *still bored
> *


shave your arm pits.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 22 2008, 07:26 PM~10927228
> *shave your arm pits.
> *


an idea


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Jun 21 2008, 12:04 PM~10919816
> *WATAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

frame??? lmk


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 21 2008, 04:01 AM~10918598
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup guys


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 23 2008, 07:20 PM~10935507
> *sup guys
> *


i still dont have a camra to take pics of your frame


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 24 2008, 12:37 AM~10938289
> *i still dont have a camra to take pics of your frame
> *


camera phone?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 24 2008, 01:38 AM~10938291
> *camera phone?
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 24 2008, 12:43 AM~10938307
> *:nosad:
> *


just draw it up real quick.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 24 2008, 01:45 AM~10938312
> *just draw it up real quick.
> *


 :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

great.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 24 2008, 01:57 AM~10938338
> *great.
> *


 :loco:


----------



## mitchell26

etcha-sketch?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jun 24 2008, 03:46 AM~10938464
> *etcha-sketch?
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup bitches


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

bored as fuck


----------



## show-bound

more TEES are getting made...

10 shipped need the moneys this week!!!

calling all chaps!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 24 2008, 06:54 PM~10943577
> *more TEES are getting made...
> 
> 10 shipped  need the moneys this week!!!
> 
> calling all chaps!
> *


price went up??  
pm ur addy again i lost it


----------



## 817Lowrider

Inflations a bitch. :biggrin:

Yall need plaques. 60 shipped. pm me or show bound


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 24 2008, 11:05 PM~10945272
> *Inflations a bitch. :biggrin:
> 
> Yall need plaques. 60 shipped. pm me or show bound
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 24 2008, 10:05 PM~10945272
> *Inflations a bitch. :biggrin:
> 
> Yall need plaques. 60 shipped. pm me or show bound
> *


already getting some :biggrin:

but whats up with the banners?? :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jun 25 2008, 06:09 PM~10950565
> *already getting some  :biggrin:
> 
> but whats up with the banners?? :0
> *


25 shipped. it will say what ever your chapter prez alowes in the ribbon


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 25 2008, 05:16 PM~10950968
> *25 shipped. it will say what ever your chapter prez alowes in the ribbon
> *


your talking to him :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jun 25 2008, 07:32 PM~10951083
> *your talking to him  :biggrin:
> *


cool. lmk when


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 25 2008, 08:11 PM~10952212
> *cool. lmk when
> *


will do


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jun 25 2008, 11:11 PM~10952667
> *will do
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## erick323

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Jun 26 2008, 12:03 AM~10953097
> *:wave:
> *


sup dog


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 25 2008, 10:07 PM~10953133
> *sup dog
> *


NOTHING MUCH WHATS NEW!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Jun 26 2008, 12:11 AM~10953159
> *NOTHING MUCH WHATS NEW!
> *


getting banners and plaques and shirt all worked out for my members


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 25 2008, 10:14 PM~10953183
> *getting banners and plaques and shirt all worked out for my members
> *


THATS TIGHT WERE COOL WITH THE BANNER AND SHIRTS BUT WHAT WE NEED IS PLQUES U COULD GET THEM OR WHAT!


----------



## Lil Spanks

:yes:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 25 2008, 10:17 PM~10953206
> *:yes:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Jun 25 2008, 11:20 PM~10953226
> *:nosad:
> *


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 25 2008, 10:25 PM~10953263
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## erick323

:barf:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 25 2008, 11:14 PM~10953183
> *getting banners and plaques and shirt all worked out for my members
> *


*hey bitch stay the fuck out my topics always talking shit and starting stuff with people in my topics really you do not like me so you have no reason to even reply :angry: and you can keep WMW and STR8 CLOWN'N out your mouth :angry: *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 26 2008, 12:03 AM~10953557
> *hey bitch stay the fuck out my topics always talking shit and starting stuff with people in my topics really you do not like me so you have no reason to even reply  :angry:  and you can keep WMW and STR8 CLOWN'N out your mouth :angry:
> *


 :|


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 25 2008, 11:03 PM~10953557
> *hey bitch stay the fuck out my topics always talking shit and starting stuff with people in my topics really you do not like me so you have no reason to even reply  :angry:  and you can keep WMW and STR8 CLOWN'N out your mouth :angry:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 26 2008, 12:08 AM~10953595
> *:|
> *


no disprespect to TA but everyday he comes in my topics starting shit thats not cool :angry: he does not like me then he should just stay out my topics


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## show-bound

i-c- i aint missing nothing!


no SD for me taking a break from the bike scene....neglecting my ride!


what in order is in place....holla f you got me number..

deadline for mos is sat...no mo no tees!

if you have place an order and can assure its on the way....will see..

as for plauques...antonys came in...and is shipped....


for the furture hit up JOEL....i will pm the paypal info!


no need for me to handle shit...and its time consuming...and more shit i have to deal with....im working on a website.....thats what it is.....

no more shows this yr! maybe two...who knows.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I think Im going to stop clicking on this topic for a while. :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 26 2008, 01:03 AM~10953557
> *hey bitch stay the fuck out my topics always talking shit and starting stuff with people in my topics really you do not like me so you have no reason to even reply  :angry:  and you can keep WMW and STR8 CLOWN'N out your mouth :angry:
> *


woooooooooooo lmao. Dont get but hurt its only a website


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 26 2008, 02:46 AM~10954121
> *i-c- i aint missing nothing!
> no SD for me  taking a break from the bike scene....neglecting my ride!
> what in order is in place....holla f you got me number..
> 
> deadline for mos is sat...no mo no tees!
> 
> if you have place an order and can assure its on the way....will see..
> 
> as for plauques...antonys came in...and is shipped....
> for the furture hit up JOEL....i will pm the paypal info!
> no need for me to handle shit...and its time consuming...and more shit i have to deal with....im working on a website.....thats what it is.....
> 
> no more shows this yr!    maybe two...who knows.
> *


you need some sam time. :|


----------



## Drop'em

We have discussed it before on here, but now it's official....

at the 26th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show and Concert in Houston, TX on November 16th (in the Reliant Arena), there will be $3,250 given away in cash prizes to LOWRIDER BIKES!

This show is also the tour finale for the 2008 WEGO WORLD TOUR (wegoweb.org).

Bikes Cash Prizes as follows:
Best of Show - $1,000
2nd Place Overall Bike - $500
3rd Place Overall Bike - $250

Best Trike - $500

WEGO Tour Bike Champion - $1,000

This wouldn't have been possible without our Bike Sponsors...Kandy Shop Kustoms and Custom Twisted Parts by DTWIST

Our bike judge at the show will by Isaac, but Overall Winners will be decided by an impartial bike judge (I may just bust out my clipboard and pencial...jk!). We do recommend judging information sheets be made as this will be the most competitive bike show in a long, long time....

Flyers will be posted by this weekend!


----------



## Li'l Eder

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 25 2008, 10:45 PM~10953424
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 HOLY FUCK WHO IS THIS BABE IM IN LOVE WITH HER !!!!TE AMO PRESIOSAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.NoLimit

did poor lil d get mad lol shut tha fuck up dawg you say and start shit with ever one my god grow up


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Jun 26 2008, 10:27 PM~10960150
> *did poor lil d get mad lol shut tha fuck up dawg you say and start shit with ever one my god grow up
> *


I thought yall were cool?


----------



## Lil Spanks

hno: hno:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 26 2008, 09:54 PM~10960981
> *hno:  hno:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Jun 26 2008, 11:51 PM~10961418
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 26 2008, 10:56 PM~10961448
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC




----------



## Mr.NoLimit

im cool with ever one but I just don't like that guy


----------



## 817Lowrider

Got the shirts in Sam Thanks. Im gonna just give em to my fam


----------



## 817Lowrider

:cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 27 2008, 12:18 PM~10963575
> *Got the shirts in Sam Thanks. Im gonna just give em to my fam
> *


the original order will be ready tommarrow!

get those shipped monday!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 27 2008, 05:17 PM~10965740
> *the original order will be ready tommarrow!
> 
> get those shipped monday!
> *


sounds good. dint have a chance to go to the bank but Ill get your paypal out asap.


----------



## RollinBlue

whats up T & A :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 27 2008, 05:44 PM~10965893
> *whats up T.A :biggrin:
> *


all good


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 27 2008, 01:34 PM~10964539
> *:cheesy:
> *


when???


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 27 2008, 06:01 PM~10965981
> *when???
> *


asap??? lmk


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 27 2008, 05:18 PM~10965750
> *sounds good. dint have a chance to go to the bank but Ill get your paypal out asap.
> *


the right ones are ready! they on the way!


----------



## the bone collector

You better make it ART :angry: 

Drive safe


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 28 2008, 05:35 AM~10968596
> *the right ones are ready! they on the way!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jun 28 2008, 05:03 AM~10968658
> *You better make it ART :angry:
> 
> Drive safe
> *


I talked to him about that last night. Someone send me some pics to my phone. :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 28 2008, 01:08 PM~10969713
> *I talked to him about that last night. Someone send me some pics to my phone.  :cheesy:
> *


 :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 28 2008, 08:16 PM~10972046
> *:|
> *


Did Eric call you? Did you hear what happened to him?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 28 2008, 10:18 PM~10972050
> *Did Eric call you? Did you hear what happened to him?
> *


no what happened?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

gravy


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 28 2008, 10:23 PM~10972070
> *gravy
> *


  my mijo


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, the bone collector


My bad bro wasnt able to get your banner to you in time.

Busy moving and shit


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 28 2008, 11:25 PM~10972076
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: juangotti, the bone collector
> My bad bro wasnt able to get your banner to you in time.
> 
> Busy moving and shit
> *


all good homie ..........I'll do what I can


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jun 28 2008, 10:26 PM~10972082
> *all good homie ..........I'll do what I can
> *


----------



## GONZALES1P

SHOUT OUT TO ALL BIKE S AND THE CLUBS TO THIS [email protected] OUT WE ALWASY HAVE A GOOD TURN OUT OF LOWRIDER BIKES!!!!!IT IS NOW IN BRANFORD PARK!!!THE SHOW IS NOW AT BRANFORS PARK!!!PLEASE LET PEOPLE KNOW!http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/sc000270e5.jpg[/img]] LOWRIDER AND BIKE SHOW!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@Jun 28 2008, 08:50 PM~10972191
> *SHOUT OUT TO ALL BIKE S AND THE CLUBS  TO THIS [email protected] OUT WE ALWASY HAVE A GOOD TURN OUT OF LOWRIDER BIKES!!!!!IT IS NOW IN BRANFORD PARK!!!THE SHOW IS NOW AT BRANFORS PARK!!!PLEASE LET PEOPLE KNOW!http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/sc000270e5.jpg[/img]] LOWRIDER AND BIKE SHOW!
> *


my chapter will be there homie


----------



## eric ramos

arts in denver


----------



## 817Lowrider

How are your fingers?


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Jun 29 2008, 11:53 PM~10978436
> *:wave:
> *


sup homie


----------



## 817Lowrider

:|


----------



## speedy187

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Jun 30 2008, 10:25 PM~10985283
> *:wave:
> *


sup speedy


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 30 2008, 07:27 PM~10983849
> *:|
> *


supp caca


----------



## 817Lowrider

chillen. getting ready for a few days off!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 30 2008, 11:36 PM~10986953
> *chillen.  getting ready for a few days off!!!
> *


haha u got fired already juan??


----------



## BASH3R

THE HOMIES SILENTS BIKE FROM SFV CHAP.

















GONNA DO A TANK AND SKIRTS ON IT


----------



## BASH3R

SORRY FOR THE BIG PICS


----------



## BASH3R

:biggrin:


----------



## Li'l Eder

HEY GUYS HOW CAN I CONTACT THE PRESIDENT OF THE CAR CLUB? CAUSE I NEED A CAR PLAQUE FOR THIS BITCH


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@Jul 1 2008, 08:45 PM~10992552
> *HEY GUYS HOW CAN I CONTACT THE PRESIDENT OF THE CAR CLUB? CAUSE I NEED A CAR PLAQUE FOR THIS BITCH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm art he has his number


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jul 1 2008, 03:46 PM~10990467
> *haha u got fired already juan??
> *


fucker Im talking about 4th of july puto


----------



## BASH3R

my two little projects :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

looking good


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 1 2008, 08:38 PM~10993605
> *looking good
> *


 :yes: thanx to my uncles shop cause thats where the magic happens,
:biggrin:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 1 2008, 06:48 PM~10992586
> *fucker Im talking about 4th of july puto
> *


 :around: :around:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@Jul 1 2008, 08:45 PM~10992552
> *HEY GUYS HOW CAN I CONTACT THE PRESIDENT OF THE CAR CLUB? CAUSE I NEED A CAR PLAQUE FOR THIS BITCH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im goin gto tell ya already...you need to redo that interior!

if you want the main boss to look at it..om for the number!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 1 2008, 08:48 PM~10992586
> *fucker Im talking about 4th of july puto
> *


should come kick it with me....i bbqn alllllllllllll week end..


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 2 2008, 03:43 AM~10995352
> *should come kick it with me....i bbqn alllllllllllll week end..
> *


only got thurs and fri off. gott work sat and sun


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 2 2008, 04:25 PM~10999742
> *:|
> *


X2


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Jul 2 2008, 06:25 PM~10999742-->
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna blow sam
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Jul 2 2008, 06:41 PM~10999862
> *X2
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 2 2008, 05:15 PM~11000102
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a dream about this trike last night
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 2 2008, 07:19 PM~11000134
> *:|
> *


In my defense Tomasa was also in the dream. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 2 2008, 05:21 PM~11000143
> *Its true. I was sitting on the seat and I had art on the handlebars facing me and I was eating him out.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 2 2008, 07:24 PM~11000157
> *
> *


 :nosad: you are a sad sad man. :|


----------



## Li'l Eder

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 2 2008, 01:41 AM~10995349
> *im goin gto tell ya already...you need to redo that interior!
> 
> if you want the main boss to look at it..om for the number!
> *


 :0 ????


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@Jul 2 2008, 10:08 PM~11001309
> *:0 ????
> *


hit up angel..on here he is in the car club....

the bes thang you got going for ya is that you are in CALI!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 3 2008, 01:54 AM~11003217
> *hit up angel..on here he is in the car club....
> 
> the bes thang you got going for ya is that you are in CALI!
> *


x2. suck for us out her. 



side note: shirts???


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 3 2008, 01:56 AM~11003230
> *x2. suck for us out her.
> side note: shirts???
> *


on tier way.....sup fagol....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 3 2008, 02:04 AM~11003268
> *on tier way.....sup fagol....
> *


cool. nothing. bored. waiting on arts bitch ass to send my frame.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 3 2008, 02:07 AM~11003279
> *cool. nothing. bored.  waiting on arts bitch ass to send my frame.
> *


san angelo in SEPT for me..2 day show...

then odessa..


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 3 2008, 02:09 AM~11003286
> *san angelo in SEPT for me..2 day show...
> 
> then odessa..
> *


KOP show cancelled.

Techniques next week
Longview in Aug.
The ODESSA!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 3 2008, 02:11 AM~11003294
> *KOP show cancelled.
> 
> Techniques next week
> Longview in Aug.
> The ODESSA!!!
> *


WEBSITE coming soon!!!


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 3 2008, 12:11 AM~11003294
> *KOP show cancelled.
> 
> Techniques next week
> Longview in Aug.
> The ODESSA!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jul 3 2008, 02:13 AM~11003306
> *:0
> *


will you be joining us! :cheesy:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 3 2008, 12:13 AM~11003304
> *WEBSITE coming soon!!!
> *


that deserves a double :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 3 2008, 02:13 AM~11003304
> *WEBSITE coming soon!!!
> *


for what LSB???


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 3 2008, 02:14 AM~11003314
> *for what LSB???
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: 

RAZA AND lOWRIDER ORIENTATED!

TEXICAN STYLE!


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 3 2008, 12:14 AM~11003311
> *will you be joining us! :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: u cummin to the agg?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 3 2008, 02:16 AM~11003320
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> RAZA AND lOWRIDER ORIENTATED!
> 
> TEXICAN STYLE!
> *


Im still waiting on my shirt I won in the LSB contest. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jul 3 2008, 02:16 AM~11003322
> *20'' street bike "why so blue" reppin thee artistics
> 
> 84 monte carlo cl coming soon (26's
> :thumbsdown:  :nosad:  FUCK NO!!!) or (13's  :thumbsup:  :yes:  HELL YEAH) FIND OUT SOON ......HEADING TO A HOOD NEAR YOU
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 3 2008, 02:18 AM~11003329
> *Im still waiting on my shirt I won in the LSB contest. :biggrin:
> *


everythime i pack a shirt someone steals that mug....

you dont even know the list of tee i have promised to peeps...

they sale so fast!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 3 2008, 02:20 AM~11003343
> *everythime i pack a shirt someone steals that mug....
> 
> you dont even know the list of tee i have promised to peeps...
> 
> they sale so fast!
> *


Writing checks your ass cant cash. ahahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 3 2008, 12:20 AM~11003342
> *:biggrin:
> *


haha yea been thinkin of juice sum dude hit a switch on me in a cutty :angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jul 3 2008, 02:16 AM~11003322
> *:thumbsup: u cummin to the agg?
> *


not as much anymore...my son just came home and brought a tag along...my mother law...

was really the only reason to go out there....my bro in law is fixen to have a baby..till then..


what the fuck im saying...if i get tickets to the boys game its on!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 3 2008, 02:21 AM~11003354
> *Writing checks your ass cant cash. ahahahahaha :biggrin:
> *


same peeps...i never put them aside...i go into sale mode...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 3 2008, 02:21 AM~11003357
> *not as much anymore...my son just came home and brought a tag along...my mother law...
> 
> was really the only reason to go out there....my bro in law is fixen to have a baby..till then..
> what the fuck im saying...if i get tickets to the boys game its on!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
***** sounded sad and shit


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 3 2008, 12:21 AM~11003354
> *Writing checks your ass cant cash. ahahahahaha :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jul 3 2008, 02:21 AM~11003356
> *haha yea been thinkin of juice sum dude hit a switch on me in a cutty  :angry:
> *


Shit hapens to me too often. Had a ***** str8 punk me he was hoppin so hard.

he was like :biggrin: 

I was like :angry:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 3 2008, 12:21 AM~11003357
> *not as much anymore...my son just came home and brought a tag along...my mother law...
> 
> was really the only reason to go out there....my bro in law is fixen to have a baby..till then..
> what the fuck im saying...if i get tickets to the boys game its on!
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 3 2008, 02:23 AM~11003364
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ***** sounded sad and shit
> *


SHE MOVED OVER HERE pulled a fast one on my ass......

says she going to look for apartments tommarrow....being the nice guy i am trying to use reerse phycology...telling here to stay as long as she needs to....


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jul 3 2008, 02:25 AM~11003375
> *hno:  hno:
> *


she over there in her moo moo on the couch...


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 3 2008, 12:24 AM~11003371
> *Shit hapens to me too often. Had a *****  str8 punk me he was hoppin so hard.
> 
> he was like :biggrin:
> 
> I was like  :angry:
> *


i was on my way back from autozone and he saw me lookin at him and he dropped the front on my and just gave me a :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

the lac getting redone....

no more blue vlevet...

black on black...leather and suede!!!!

its really pissing me off


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 3 2008, 02:26 AM~11003376
> *SHE MOVED OVER HERE pulled a fast one on my ass......
> 
> says she going to look for apartments tommarrow....being the nice guy i am trying to use reerse phycology...telling here to stay as long as she needs to....
> *


you pwn3d your self. 

Hey Im going thru a similar situation. My bro and his family are having hard times soooo they moving in with us. we gonna be a crowded ass house. :angry: I hate being crowded. fuck it. Motivation to get my own spot.


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 3 2008, 12:26 AM~11003380
> *she over there in her moo moo on the couch...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 3 2008, 02:28 AM~11003392
> *the lac getting redone....
> 
> no more blue vlevet...
> 
> black on black...leather and suede!!!!
> 
> its really pissing me off
> *


thinking about trying a lil glass in on my door panels


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 3 2008, 12:30 AM~11003400
> *thinking about trying a lil glass in on my door panels
> *


just dnt do wat i did :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jul 3 2008, 02:32 AM~11003410
> *just dnt do wat i did :biggrin:
> *


ohhh I know :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 3 2008, 02:28 AM~11003394
> *you pwn3d your self.
> 
> Hey Im going thru a similar situation. My bro and his family are having hard times soooo they moving in with us. we gonna be a crowded ass house.  :angry:  I hate being crowded. fuck it. Motivation to get my own spot.
> *


mutha fucker iver here already planned a bbq sat and sunday...sh fien to see how it goes down!

make her get a spot quick!!! i could tax that couch for 500 a month. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 3 2008, 02:30 AM~11003400
> *thinking about trying a lil glass in on my door panels
> *


glass....al out or what....

old school!...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 3 2008, 02:33 AM~11003418
> *mutha fucker iver here already planned a bbq sunday...sh fien to see how it goes down!
> 
> make her get a spot quick!!!  i could tax that couch for 500 a month. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 3 2008, 02:34 AM~11003422
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 3 2008, 12:34 AM~11003422
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 3 2008, 02:34 AM~11003421
> *glass....al out or what....
> 
> old school!...
> *


paint them same color as the car or something. IDK just b.s.ing throwing arouning ideas


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 3 2008, 12:36 AM~11003431
> *paint them same color as the car or something. IDK just b.s.ing throwing arouning ideas
> *


fuk it try it


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 3 2008, 02:36 AM~11003431
> *paint them same color as the car or something. IDK just b.s.ing throwing arouning ideas
> *


alligator!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 3 2008, 02:40 AM~11003444
> *alligator!
> *


LV :0 :0 

PINK!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg+Jul 3 2008, 02:40 AM~11003442-->
> 
> 
> 
> fuk it  try it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Jul 3 2008, 02:40 AM~11003444
> *alligator!
> *


like your boots? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

lates. Im tired


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 3 2008, 02:42 AM~11003452
> *maybe.
> like your boots? :biggrin:
> *


lmao...i dont wear that cht!!

im out too...lates


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 3 2008, 12:42 AM~11003456
> *lates. Im tired
> *


x2


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jul 3 2008, 12:47 AM~11003481
> *x2
> *


i love these fukin wheels


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jul 3 2008, 02:49 AM~11003494
> *i love these fukin wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


there was some for sale a while back


----------



## 817Lowrider

:yawn:


----------



## Aztecbike




----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 3 2008, 10:22 AM~11005310
> *there was some for sale a while back
> *


wtf r they?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jul 3 2008, 08:43 PM~11008821
> *wtf r they?
> *


customs rims. heard they got em in mexico


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 3 2008, 06:44 PM~11008837
> *customs rims. heard they got em in mexico
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jul 4 2008, 01:14 AM~11010516
> *:0
> *


real talk.


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jul 3 2008, 02:49 AM~11003494
> *i love these fukin wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i can get those they where at the same shop i bought my fans


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 4 2008, 12:11 PM~11012417
> *
> *


mas puto


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 4 2008, 10:30 AM~11012510
> *mas puto
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jul 4 2008, 12:33 PM~11012520
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 2 2008, 11:04 PM~11003268
> *on tier way.....sup fagol....
> *


shirts got handeled? if so, cool! if not, i got the bugs out of the car and i can finally get started going to shows and handling shitt!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

so where the hell is everybody???? art, you have my number, so you should have hit me up about the shirts!!! if you need to practice on pinstirping i have some models i want some lines done on and a show sign.


----------



## 817Lowrider

hmmmmmmmm


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 5 2008, 06:51 AM~11013609
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha ima put that on later.


----------



## BASH3R

TTT


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:uh:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 6 2008, 01:15 PM~11022487
> *:uh:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## eric ramos

fuck the bull shit


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 5 2008, 05:23 PM~11018876
> *hmmmmmmmm
> *


saw your bro at echo lake /park watever its called :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jul 7 2008, 12:04 AM~11025886
> *saw your bro at echo lake /park watever its called :biggrin:
> *


he went?


----------



## tequila sunrise

'Sup guys, what the hell has been goin on? ive been missing a shitload of shows cuz of money and car issues, but anyways, like i said, 'sup?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jul 7 2008, 11:04 AM~11028473
> *'Sup guys, what the hell has been goin on? ive been missing a shitload of shows cuz of money and car issues, but anyways, like i said, 'sup?
> *


nothing much just chillin and living life :biggrin:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 7 2008, 07:29 AM~11027269
> *he went?
> *


yea with the wifey and kids reppin T.A i saw his shirt :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jul 7 2008, 06:48 PM~11031097
> *yea with the wifey and kids reppin T.A i saw his shirt :biggrin:
> *


already I got one for you too. temp shirts!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

o boy!!! temp shirts!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Gay~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 7 2008, 08:45 PM~11032103
> *Im a fucking ******
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Where you at Art


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jul 5 2008, 12:53 PM~11017228
> *shirts got handeled? if so, cool! if not, i got the bugs out of the car and i can finally get started  going to  shows and handling shitt!!!
> *


for texas.... we wrote them other shirts off.

if you havent gotten yours...contact your pres...

mofos got cash to make trips dont got cash for a box and stamps


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 7 2008, 08:45 PM~11032103
> *o boy!!! temp shirts!!! :cheesy:
> *


keep your bullshit out this thread :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 7 2008, 10:20 PM~11033271
> *for texas.... we wrote them other shirts off.
> 
> if you havent gotten yours...contact your pres...
> 
> mofos got cash to make trips dont got cash for a box and stamps
> *


x1000.
sup fool. I need to send you some grip. curly coming to foros to stripe up brown


----------



## 817Lowrider

> *i got your message last week. I should be in fort worth before the end of august. If you want to wait until then, i can save you the trouble of shipping*


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 7 2008, 10:24 PM~11033325
> *x1000.
> sup fool. I need to send you some grip. curly coming to foros to stripe up brown
> *


i will box your chit up and send it off...
send it with the club tees...


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 7 2008, 10:26 PM~11033355
> *
> *


nice!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 7 2008, 10:26 PM~11033359
> *i will box your chit up and send it off...
> send it with the club tees...
> *


Got a show this week. If my frame aint her from art by the end of this week. I wont have shit to show this week :angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 7 2008, 10:28 PM~11033381
> *Got a show this week. If my frame aint her from art by the end of this week. I wont have shit to show this week :angry:
> *


thought you sold those parts on red?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 7 2008, 10:30 PM~11033408
> *thought you sold those parts on red?
> *


I bought new parts. upgraded a while back. plus I have all kinds of shit to throw on it


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 7 2008, 10:30 PM~11033414
> *I bought new parts. upgraded a while back. plus I have all kinds of shit to throw on it
> *


whats did you pay for shipping the bike over here last time


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 7 2008, 10:33 PM~11033454
> *whats did you pay for shipping the bike over here last time
> *


To much for you to cover. Ill send you some money


----------



## 817Lowrider

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: juangotti, Eightyone.7.TX, show-bound

This ***. Heard you went to the echo lake picnic reppin T.A.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

im the one that had the brass knuckles!! LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Jul 7 2008, 10:38 PM~11033517
> *im the one that had the brass knuckles!! LOL
> *


this fool. Echo lake aint that bad. you just scared of the souffff side. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

im tired..hit me in the morn...just got back friom h-town


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 7 2008, 10:43 PM~11033597
> *im tired..hit me in the morn...just got back friom h-town
> *


for sho


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 7 2008, 10:39 PM~11033533
> *this fool. Echo lake aint that bad. you just scared of the souffff side. :biggrin:
> *


****** from The Rock aint never scared!! :guns:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Jul 7 2008, 10:45 PM~11033627
> ******* from The Rock aint never scared!! :guns:
> *


I trade marked that. dont be tryin to copy what I post


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Jul 7 2008, 08:38 PM~11033517
> *im the one that had the brass knuckles!! LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jul 7 2008, 11:24 PM~11034166
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


heard you gots punked at the lake. :0


----------



## eric ramos

wow the first time i see it in the 2nd page of topics nice job guys


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 8 2008, 07:22 PM~11040619
> *wow the first time i see it in the 2nd page of topics nice job guys
> *


see it a couple times. meh


----------



## eric ramos

its not to happen


----------



## 817Lowrider

lol ****. Hey I might get my own place.


----------



## eric ramos

great ur fam wont mooch of ya ass n u can finish ur bike n start on ya car


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 8 2008, 05:45 PM~11040771
> *great ur fam wont mooch of ya ass n u can finish ur bike n start on ya car
> *


sup. How ya been?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 8 2008, 07:45 PM~11040771
> *great ur fam wont mooch of ya ass n u can finish ur bike n start on ya car
> *


lol Im going to look at it this friday


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 8 2008, 05:46 PM~11040784
> *sup. How ya been?
> *


pmme i have some crazy shit to tell ya or call me wen u get a chance

fuck friday an aparment 1 bedroom shak?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 8 2008, 05:51 PM~11040833
> *pmme i have some crazy shit to tell ya or call me wen u get a chance
> 
> fuck friday an aparment 1 bedroom shak?
> *


What time can I call you tomorrow?


----------



## eric ramos

12 my texas time if u can or ill hit ya up 
its lunch break ha


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 8 2008, 04:59 PM~11040894
> *12 my texas time if u can or ill hit ya up
> its lunch break ha
> *


niga you workin again????


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 8 2008, 07:51 PM~11040833
> *pmme i have some crazy shit to tell ya or call me wen u get a chance
> 
> fuck friday an aparment 1 bedroom shak?
> *


+ a shack.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 8 2008, 05:59 PM~11040894
> *12 my texas time if u can or ill hit ya up
> its lunch break ha
> *


Thats 10 my time so that will work.


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Jul 8 2008, 06:01 PM~11040909-->
> 
> 
> 
> niga you workin again????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> inside the office gay ass work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2008, 06:02 PM~11040923
> *+ a shack.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahaha
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Jul 8 2008, 06:02 PM~11040933
> *Thats 10 my time so that will work.
> *


great


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

godam thats gay yo. is it atleast easyer?


magi carp carp carp carp.


----------



## eric ramos

yea but 2 eazy carp carp


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 8 2008, 05:07 PM~11040971
> *yea but 2 eazy carp carp
> *


and? you aint doin shit probly just shuffling papers around too look busy.  


wobufet.


----------



## eric ramos

somtin like that i finished filin papers to early didnt do shit for like 3 hours watched tv with my boss


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 8 2008, 05:14 PM~11041046
> *somtin like that i finished filin papers to early didnt do shit for like 3 hours watched tv with my boss
> *


word? thats dope yo. 
dudes here got me workin midnights kinda gay.


----------



## eric ramos

4 sho but idk wat im a do tommows


----------



## 817Lowrider

Hey sam did you ship keneths plaque?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 8 2008, 09:59 PM~11042116
> *Hey sam did you ship keneths plaque?
> *


bout a week ago...yes!


----------



## 817Lowrider

ole boy says he aint got it. :dunno:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 8 2008, 10:04 PM~11042161
> *ole boy says he aint got it. :dunno:
> *


i sent that shit off with about 5 packages...wait and see if it comes back...


----------



## 817Lowrider

hmmm. I dunno.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 8 2008, 10:09 PM~11042214
> *hmmm. I dunno.
> *


4 out of packages landed...

i know i fucked up somewhere...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 8 2008, 10:11 PM~11042231
> *4 out of packages landed...
> 
> i know i fucked up somewhere...
> *


hmmm I dunno.lol


----------



## Li'l Eder

WHATS UP SAM, HOW YOU DOIN?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@Jul 8 2008, 10:34 PM~11042475
> *WHATS UP SAM, HOW YOU DOIN?
> *


BEING BORED AT WORK..

NEW IS TAHTS JUANS A SNITCH


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 7 2008, 09:34 PM~11034276
> *heard you gots punked at the lake. :0
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 8 2008, 08:35 PM~11042488
> *BEING BORED AT WORK..
> 
> NEW IS TAHTS JUANS A SNITCH
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 8 2008, 09:35 PM~11042488
> *BEING BORED AT WORK..
> 
> NEW IS TAHTS JUANS A SNITCH
> *


hey sam any word????


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jul 8 2008, 10:38 PM~11042513
> *:0  :0
> *


TATTLE TALE...

TATTLE TALE..

LOL


JUST FUCKING WITH YOU JAUNITA


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 8 2008, 10:38 PM~11042516
> *hey sam any word????
> *


????


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 8 2008, 10:35 PM~11042488
> *BEING BORED AT WORK..
> 
> NEW IS TAHTS JUANS A SNITCH
> *


ahahaha still holding a grudge cause I asked you if you snitched ahahaha


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 8 2008, 10:39 PM~11042530
> *ahahaha still holding a grudge cause I asked you if you snitched ahahaha
> *


LMAO!!!


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 8 2008, 08:39 PM~11042523
> *TATTLE TALE...
> 
> TATTLE TALE..
> 
> LOL
> JUST FUCKING WITH YOU JAUNITA
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck yall


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 8 2008, 10:43 PM~11042576
> *fuck yall
> *


shirts are off once again!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

cool


----------



## show-bound

one proud member!!!

ambitious and full of attitude! 
reppin with bs of politics! in essence a real LOWRIDER!
reppin for what he believes in not clouded by judgement!

a real lowrider!


----------



## show-bound

:0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 26 2008, 12:45 AM~10953424
> *
> *


need that cambio for my tees i paid for and never recieved asap!!!!!!


pm for the address....might as well send everyones elses cheese back as well!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 10 2008, 04:01 AM~11053381
> *one proud member!!!
> 
> ambitious and full of attitude!
> reppin with bs of politics!  in essence a real LOWRIDER!
> reppin for what he believes in not clouded by judgement!
> 
> a real lowrider!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 2lowsyn

man hes got a realy cool shirt on him. 
how it going every one.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jul 10 2008, 11:24 AM~11054788
> *man hes got a realy cool shirt on him.
> how it going every one.
> *


i believe we got one for you!!!


----------



## show-bound

pics from the shoot yesterday for the upcoming Gallery event Lowrider BIKE art show!


----------



## 2lowsyn

AW dud that a freakn awsome pics there homie.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

hey has anyone talked to eric recently? he called me the other day and was going to get another opperation. just wanted to know how he was doing.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 10 2008, 06:51 PM~11058854
> *hey has anyone talked to eric recently? he called me the other day and was going to get another opperation. just wanted to know how he was doing.
> *


he hasnt called me since he moved...his myspace tahngy says his thumbless.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 10 2008, 03:53 PM~11058882
> *he hasnt called me since he moved...his myspace tahngy says his thumbless.
> *


he actualy called me tuesday and told me about getting a new opperation. they gonna sow or stitch his thumb to his hip so some scientifical shit happens that gets skin on his thumb from his hip.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 10 2008, 07:00 PM~11058961
> *he actualy called me tuesday and told me about getting a new opperation. they gonna sow or stitch his thumb to his hip so some scientifical shit happens that gets skin on his thumb from his hip.
> *


i guess he handi capped now.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 10 2008, 04:04 PM~11058994
> *i guess he handi capped now.
> *


----------



## 2lowsyn

whats the operation for ?and if hes handycap now, then i got dibds on his parts -nha just fuckn around


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jul 10 2008, 08:41 PM~11059747
> *whats the operation for ?and if hes handycap now, then i got dibds on his parts -nha just fuckn around
> *


he was fuckin around and lost a thumb dumb ass


----------



## 2lowsyn

hope its not in your ass :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 10 2008, 05:45 PM~11059793
> *he was fuckin around and lost a thumb dumb ass
> *


not realy fukin around. a big ass 4OO+pound pipe fell on lil erics hand.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 10 2008, 08:56 PM~11059902
> *not realy fukin around. a big ass 4OO+pound pipe fell on lil erics hand.
> *


telling ya the paint fumes has altered his perception....

hes part if the crips now!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Erics doing ok. I talked to him yesterday. He gets really shitty phone reception so he doesnt talk for long.


----------



## tequila sunrise

damn that sucks about eric. well, as long as it didnt fuck up anything major like his nuts or head.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jul 10 2008, 08:06 PM~11060478
> *damn that sucks about eric. well, as long as it didnt fuck up anything major like his nuts or head.
> *


True.


----------



## show-bound

still the same goof ball.....he matured a bit his voice doesnt screech anymore....lol


hes stuck in odessa till they fire him....


----------



## 817Lowrider

ahahahahaha lil puto


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 10 2008, 10:19 PM~11060622
> *ahahahahaha lil puto
> *


take some pics this weekend!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 10 2008, 08:11 PM~11060521
> *still the same goof ball.....he matured a bit his voice doesnt screech anymore....lol
> hes stuck in odessa till they fire him....
> *


he needs the $$$ so its better that he stays put.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 11 2008, 11:38 AM~11063546
> *he needs the $$$ so its better that he stays put.
> *


i think its ashamed how our culture makes it a must for our youngsters to work!

lil part time job is cool...edjucation always goes out left field....aint that right JAUN


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 11 2008, 11:51 AM~11063639
> *i think its ashamed how our culture makes it a must for our youngsters to work!
> 
> lil part time job is cool...edjucation always goes out left field....aint that right JAUN
> *


  Raul knows that. he went to colleDge.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 12:10 PM~11063765
> *  Raul knows that. he went to colleDge.
> *


 trabajo for chu..???


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Jul 11 2008, 09:51 AM~11063639-->
> 
> 
> 
> *i think its ashamed how our culture makes it a must for our youngsters to work!*
> 
> lil part time job is cool...edjucation always goes out left field....aint that right JAUN
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Elaborate for me.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 10:10 AM~11063765
> *  Raul knows that. he went to colleDge.
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Jul 11 2008, 12:12 PM~11063780-->
> 
> 
> 
> trabajo for chu..???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 day weekend
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Jul 11 2008, 12:12 PM~11063783
> *Elaborate for me.
> :|
> *


Hispanics have always sent there young to work at early ages. I went at 14.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 11 2008, 12:12 PM~11063783
> *Elaborate for me.
> :|
> *


i have been working since 14....

hispanics in general make a key to get a J O B rather than put thier youngsters through schooling!

in my family 1 college GRAD my pops...

out of the grand kids...2 in college out of like 20 and even that on scholarship...no out of pocket exspense!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 12:13 PM~11063795
> *3 day weekend
> Hispanics have always sent there young to work at early ages. I went at 14.
> *


you should come down and hang out!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 11 2008, 12:16 PM~11063820
> *you should come down and hang out!
> *


I got my nefews all day tomorrow and we got the show sunday.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 12:16 PM~11063834
> *I got my nefews all day tomorrow and we got the show sunday.
> *


forgot bout that...got my nieces here today...fixen to go swimming


----------



## 817Lowrider

I was gonna take em to put put and then hooter then to the movies but.... The damn bank got that hold on my account


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 12:20 PM~11063869
> *I was gonna take em to put put and then hooter then to the movies but.... The damn bank got that hold on my account
> *


a hold...?


----------



## 817Lowrider

3 overdrafts in a month triggered a hold. What they said. gave me 100 bucks and told me next week it will be released


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 12:25 PM~11063914
> *3 overdrafts in a month triggered a hold. What they said. gave me 100 bucks and told me next week it will be released
> *


b u d g e t....

35 x 3...that a bill right there!!! plating money!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 11 2008, 12:27 PM~11063928
> *b u d g e t....
> 
> 35 x 3...that a bill right there!!! plating money!
> *


Man the last one got my ass. I fuckin broke my car key in the hood on 4th of july. wasnt going to leave my car there in the middle of Nor side all night. 125 to cut me a key on spot. didnt have the money to cover the charge from ebay paypal. fuckd my self with that damn key breaking


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 12:29 PM~11063946
> *Man the last one got my ass. I fuckin broke my car key in the hood on 4th of july. wasnt going to leave my car there in the middle of Nor side all night. 125 to cut me a key on spot. didnt have the money to cover the charge from ebay paypal. fuckd my self with that damn key breaking
> *


would have been cheaper to pop the colum...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 11 2008, 10:15 AM~11063812
> *i have been working since 14....
> 
> hispanics in general make a key to get a  J O B rather than put thier youngsters through schooling!
> 
> in my family 1 college GRAD my pops...
> 
> out of the grand kids...2 in college out of like 20 and even that on scholarship...no out of pocket exspense!
> *


I dont know what your situation was growing up and mine was different then others but Im pretty sure theres two reasons why were put to work. 

1. The family is going broke and you need to work to help pay the bills.
In this case I dont think you really have a choice cause your parents are probably telling you that you guys need to eat or need to $$$ to pay the bills. The next thing you know your going to work with mom or dad. 

2. You need to pay for your own clothes, spending $$$, etc.
Lets say, you go up to your mom and your 15 or whatever. Mom, I want some Jordans. So your mom is like you know what, if you want some nice shit your going to have to work and save up for it cause Im not paying for shit. 

Like I said, this probably doesnt cover most of the reasons why we start work at an early age but Im sure it hits home for a few people. College sometimes seams unreachable for most hispanic familys cause of costs and shit. I am 1st generation for my family so I was the first in my family to go to collage and graduate. My brothers didnt like school so they didnt go. My dad tried to get me to work in his profession when I graduated high school but I convinced him that I didnt want to end up like those guys working in the fields and going no where in life. So here I am.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 11 2008, 12:31 PM~11063961
> *would have been cheaper to pop the colum...
> *


fuck that I aint breakin my cutty. would have cheaper to leave it there and get a key in the morning


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 12:32 PM~11063969
> *fuck that I aint breakin my cutty. would have cheaper to leave it there and get a key in the morning
> *


dumb asssssssssssssssss trying to get the fire works out the trunk


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 11 2008, 12:33 PM~11063977
> *dumb asssssssssssssssss  trying to get the fire works out the trunk
> *


more stupid. I was using my key as a pic on the pole. yeah I know...


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 11 2008, 12:31 PM~11063966
> *I dont know what your situation was growing up and mine was different then others but Im pretty sure theres two reasons why were put to work.
> 
> 1. The family is going broke and you need to work to help pay the bills.
> In this case I dont think you really have a choice cause your parents are probably telling you that you guys need to eat or need to $$$ to pay the bills. The next thing you know your going to work with mom or dad.
> 
> 2. You need to pay for your own clothes, spending $$$, etc.
> Lets say, you go up to your mom and your 15 or whatever. Mom, I want some Jordans. So your mom is like you know what, if you want some nice shit your going to have to work and save up for it cause Im not paying for shit.
> 
> Like I said, this probably doesnt cover most of the reasons why we start work at an early age but Im sure it hits home for a few people. College sometimes seams unreachable for most hispanic familys cause of costs and shit. I am 1st generation for my family so I was the first in my family to go to collage and graduate. My brothers didnt like school so they didnt go. My dad tried to get me to work in his profession when I graduated high school but I convinced him that I didnt want to end up like those guys working in the fields and going no where in life. So here I am.
> *


in general...
i was a silver spooner with my pops being edjucated..he wanted to stress his bringing up on us....never broke...had beamers and chit....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 11 2008, 10:35 AM~11064002
> *in general...
> i was a silver spooner with my pops being edjucated..he wanted to stress his bringing up on us....never broke...had  beamers and chit....
> *


I dont know about your dads history and what hes been through in his life but people usually put other people through situations that they went through when they were the same age. It sounds like he did that when he was young and it was the norm to do that. He probably just applying that to you but old school parents dont seem to get it that times change.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 11 2008, 12:40 PM~11064040
> *I dont know about your dads history and what hes been through in his life but people usually put other people through situations that they went through when they were the same age. It sounds like he did that when he was young and it was the norm to do that. He probably just applying that to you but old school parents dont seem to get it that times change.
> *


he flaked out...couldnt handle raising a family...he still a lame...

stat wise we know whos getting an edjucation and whos working at 14...

always been that way always will...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 11 2008, 06:20 PM~11066464
> *he flaked out...couldnt handle raising a family...he still a lame...
> 
> stat wise we know whos getting an edjucation and whos working at 14...
> 
> always been that way always will...
> *


waaaaa

waaaaaa









:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 06:36 PM~11066590
> *waaaaa
> 
> waaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


hahhahahhaha


ass


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 11 2008, 06:37 PM~11066596
> *hahhahahhaha
> ass
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 04:38 PM~11066601
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wens that picnic juan ?? please dont say the 29th :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jul 11 2008, 06:39 PM~11066613
> *wens that picnic juan ?? please dont say the 29th :biggrin:
> *


The show is tomorrow. you ready. got the bike al cleaned up?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 06:40 PM~11066623
> *The show is tomorrow. you ready. got the bike al cleaned up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thought you siad it was sunday


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 06:40 PM~11066623
> *The show is tomorrow. you ready. got the bike al cleaned up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your avi..yous a fool...lmao


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Jul 11 2008, 06:49 PM~11066692-->
> 
> 
> 
> thought you siad it was sunday
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is sunday
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Jul 11 2008, 06:53 PM~11066722
> *your avi..yous a fool...lmao
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 06:56 PM~11066739
> *It is sunday
> :biggrin:
> *


why you always bulling peeps.....you a h a t e r


im make a topic bout you


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 11 2008, 06:59 PM~11066760
> *why you always bulling peeps.....you a  h a t e r
> im make a topic bout you
> *


 :biggrin: stfu hoe


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 07:05 PM~11066808
> *:biggrin:  stfu hoe
> *


"why does jaun hate" 

"who hate jaun"


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 11 2008, 07:10 PM~11066853
> *"why does jaun hate"
> 
> "who hate jaun"
> *


not hating fucker.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 07:16 PM~11066904
> *not hating fucker.
> *


whats does juan HATE AKA CREDICT


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 11 2008, 07:18 PM~11066922
> *whats does juan HATE AKA CREDICT
> *


he will tell you


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 07:20 PM~11066940
> *he will tell you
> *


 :roflmao: 

booty hurter


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 11 2008, 07:22 PM~11066956
> *:roflmao:
> 
> booty hurter
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 11 2008, 05:10 PM~11066853
> *"why does jaun hate"
> 
> "who hate jaun"
> *


make a poll :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, BABOSO HYDROS


Vics bitch ass


----------



## show-bound

play with yall later...im gonna cook a steak!


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 04:40 PM~11066623
> *The show is tomorrow. you ready. got the bike al cleaned up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TOMORROWS SATURDAY PENDEJO :biggrin: AND NO TIRES ARE FLAT ,HANDLE BARS ARE BROKE AND ITS DIRTY


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jul 11 2008, 10:50 PM~11068632
> *TOMORROWS SATURDAY PENDEJO :biggrin: AND NO TIRES ARE FLAT ,HANDLE BARS ARE BROKE AND ITS DIRTY
> *


get it taken car of ass. ohh and yea :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

*ARTISTICS. ALL DAY EVERY DAY. *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Got the shirts in Sam.

thanks


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 12 2008, 11:52 AM~11071073
> *Got the shirts in Sam.
> 
> thanks
> *


pics!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 12 2008, 11:53 AM~11071080
> *pics!!!!!!!!
> *


no camera tomorrow at the show


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 12 2008, 11:55 AM~11071089
> *no camera tomorrow at the show
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound

remember white for FAM only!

member should be in gold!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Gonna need more dickie shirts later on


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 12 2008, 11:56 AM~11071096
> *remember white for FAM only!
> 
> member should be in gold!
> *


Yes Mr. president. :uh:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 12 2008, 11:57 AM~11071103
> *Yes Mr. president.  :uh:
> *


F U K UUUUU


i gotta go crack some fender out!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 12 2008, 11:59 AM~11071107
> *F U K UUUUU
> i gotta go crack some fender out!
> *


make it snappy 


post haste!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 12 2008, 11:59 AM~11071116
> *make it snappy
> post haste!
> *


not posting no more chit....peeps just gona have to see in real life

alot of compliments from visitors


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 12 2008, 12:01 PM~11071120
> *not posting no more chit....peeps just gona have to see in real life
> 
> alot of compliments from visitors
> *


hahahahahahahahahahah you get butt hurt


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 12 2008, 12:03 PM~11071128
> *hahahahahahahahahahah you get butt hurt
> *


.... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

only when you hurt it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 12 2008, 12:04 PM~11071135
> *.... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> only when you hurt it
> *


:|
:|
:|
:nosad:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Jul 12 2008, 10:03 AM~11071128-->
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahah you get butt hurt
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Jul 12 2008, 10:04 AM~11071135
> *.... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> only when you hurt it
> *


:yessad:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 12 2008, 09:01 AM~11071120
> *not posting no more chit....peeps just gona have to see in real life
> 
> alot of compliments from visitors
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 12 2008, 12:59 PM~11071399
> *
> *


turn that  upside down


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 12 2008, 03:30 PM~11072274
> *turn that    upside down
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

sup poo-toes!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 12 2008, 06:02 PM~11073174
> *sup poo-toes!!
> *


sup trey


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 12 2008, 12:30 PM~11072274
> *turn that    upside down
> *


ghey.


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 12 2008, 04:02 PM~11073174
> *sup poo-toes!!
> *


***


----------



## 817Lowrider

I am so fucked up.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 13 2008, 02:10 AM~11075817
> *I am so fucked up.
> *


time for butt secks...


how you gana fucntion mannana at the show


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 13 2008, 02:53 AM~11075994
> *time for butt secks...
> how you gana fucntion mannana at the show
> *


I aint. I chunked nasty.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 12 2008, 05:33 PM~11073671
> *sup trey
> *


sup juan!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jul 12 2008, 11:12 PM~11075533
> ****
> *


shut up cum guzzler...u been working on ur side cart? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 13 2008, 04:16 PM~11078458
> *shut up cum guzzler...u been working on ur side cart?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ill take your fuckin trey heads up :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jul 13 2008, 04:18 PM~11078473
> *ill take your fuckin trey heads up  :0
> *


 :uh: u gonna push it or what?


----------



## six trey impala

u still got that monte ur supposed to build?


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 13 2008, 04:26 PM~11078520
> *:uh: u gonna push it or what?
> *


if only u were closer


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 13 2008, 04:28 PM~11078527
> *u still got that monte ur supposed to build?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jul 13 2008, 04:31 PM~11078543
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jul 13 2008, 04:29 PM~11078532
> *if only u were closer
> *


u wanna give me head or what? :uh: :uh:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 13 2008, 04:33 PM~11078558
> *u wanna give me head or what? :uh:  :uh:
> *


i wanna take that rust bucket of yours naw u can keep it i 4got its a 4 DOOR 

:roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jul 13 2008, 06:35 PM~11078571
> *i wanna take that rust bucket of yours naw u can keep it i 4got its a 4 DOOR
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


what happen puto. show was cool.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jul 13 2008, 04:35 PM~11078571
> *i wanna take that rust bucket of yours naw u can keep it i 4got its a 4 DOOR
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


foo are u cross eyed someone dick slapped u and one eye stayed pointing to the inside i dont see where u see 4 doors on my car :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Artistics took 2nd place. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 13 2008, 06:08 PM~11079071
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick ass gas hopper...


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## eric ramos

im back in town homos so fuck you all 
juan gotti 
fuck u 
 
art anser ur phone


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 13 2008, 11:41 PM~11080416
> *im back in town homos so fuck you all
> juan gotti
> fuck u
> 
> art anser ur phone
> *


  Glad to see your doing alright lil Homie


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Jul 13 2008, 09:10 PM~11079469
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## eric ramos

yo neal how ya been ,havnt talked to ya in a while


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 13 2008, 11:59 PM~11080596
> *yo neal how ya been ,havnt talked to ya in a while
> *


same ol same ol trying to make plans for Odessa..............Damn gas is high I might have to fly


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 13 2008, 06:08 PM~11079071
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the new juangotti mobile?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 1 2006, 11:00 PM~6090033
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## eric ramos

fly would be better for ya 
some of my summer work cash is going to be gas money for vegas


----------



## 817Lowrider

stfu joto eric.


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 13 2008, 10:13 PM~11081207
> *stfu joto eric.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## ericg

*HEY CLUB I FOUND THESE IN MY GARAGE SO I THINK IM GONNA PUT THEM ON MY BIKE :BIGRIN:*


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jul 13 2008, 11:13 PM~11081667
> *HEY CLUB I FOUND THESE IN MY GARAGE SO I THINK IM GONNA PUT THEM ON MY BIKE :BIGRIN:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sit on them


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 14 2008, 12:26 AM~11081930
> *sit on them
> *


YOUR FUCKIN STUPID SUMONE NEEDS TO WELD THEM FACING UP ON YOUR SEAT IN YOUR RUST BUCKET


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jul 14 2008, 03:26 AM~11082196
> *YOUR FUCKIN STUPID SUMONE NEEDS TO WELD THEM FACING UP ON YOUR SEAT IN YOUR RUST BUCKET
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 6 2006, 10:51 PM~6120974
> *OLD SCHOOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 13 2008, 10:03 PM~11081125
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






































:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

looks like that was yesterday


----------



## BASH3R

:0


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 14 2008, 07:12 AM~11082673
> *looks like that was yesterday
> *


 :no:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jul 14 2008, 09:19 AM~11082717
> *:no:
> *


I thought that was at the Hawaiian gardens show?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Jul 13 2008, 09:10 PM~11079469
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any more pics??????


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 14 2008, 07:25 AM~11082755
> *I thought that was at the Hawaiian gardens show?
> *


You guys had one bike member there and that was it.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 14 2008, 07:25 AM~11082755
> *I thought that was at the Hawaiian gardens show?
> *


naw thats an old pic i had


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 14 2008, 02:59 PM~11085119
> *any more pics??????
> *


hit up my bro. I didnt have a cam.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 14 2008, 02:59 PM~11085119
> *any more pics??????
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Fuck them lil biddy ass plaques. Show was cool. not many bikes.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 14 2008, 10:24 PM~11090516
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn juan u always mean muggin in pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 14 2008, 11:35 PM~11090635
> *damn juan u always mean muggin in pics :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Jul 15 2008, 12:35 AM~11090635-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn juan u always mean muggin in pics :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahaha its cool. had fun. only showed 1 bike and took home 2nd
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 15 2008, 12:40 AM~11090680
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whats the deal fool.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 14 2008, 11:41 PM~11090699
> *hahahaha its cool. had fun. only showed 1 bike and took home 2nd
> whats the deal fool.
> *


 :angry: fagggggggggggg


----------



## Lil Spanks

i have to wrap it and ship it.. with the shirts ***


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 15 2008, 01:02 AM~11090941
> *i have to wrap it and ship it.. with the shirts ***
> *


PWN3D!!!!!!!!!!!


Got your attention now puto!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 15 2008, 12:03 AM~11090949
> *PWN3D!!!!!!!!!!!
> Got your attention now puto!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


yea you did fucker :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 15 2008, 01:04 AM~11090958
> *yea you did fucker :cheesy:
> *


How many did I send!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
How the frame fool. thats 2 shows I missed. you lucky I aint no club hopper.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 15 2008, 12:05 AM~11090970
> *How many did I send!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> How the frame fool. thats 2 shows I missed. you lucky I aint no club hopper.
> *


more than 50 queer :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 15 2008, 01:06 AM~11090985
> *more than 50 queer :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 15 2008, 12:08 AM~11091012
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> *......Thee Artisitcs Bike Blub Pres. of all the Chapters.......
> ....CHILLY WILLYZ COLORS......Paint,Graphics,strip,leaf......*



??? wtf's a blub

pm me your number and Ill give you a call tomorrow.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 15 2008, 12:11 AM~11091045
> *??? wtf's a plub
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 15 2008, 12:11 AM~11091045
> *??? wtf's a blub
> 
> pm me your number and Ill give you a call tomorrow.
> *


im on pre paid *****


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 15 2008, 01:12 AM~11091057
> *im on pre paid *****
> *


then talk to me now then foo. need an eta on my shit. should have gave it to Chad in Denver. lmk whats up. Im missing shows bro.


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, ericg

what up foolio. Ill get you your shirt this weekend.


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 14 2008, 11:08 PM~11091012
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


u wanna buy a regal??


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 15 2008, 12:13 AM~11091066
> *then talk to me now then foo. need an eta on my shit. should have gave it to Chad in Denver. lmk whats up. Im missing shows bro.
> *


who????
and this what i showed in denver, strip,leaf and paint my self


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jul 15 2008, 01:15 AM~11091078
> *u wanna buy a regal??
> *


nope. Im good with my cutty. whos selling a regal.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 15 2008, 12:15 AM~11091089
> *sure. Im a baller.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 15 2008, 01:15 AM~11091084
> *who????
> and this what i showed in denver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


funkytownroller. you should have gave him my shit and I got it from him. well curly is coming down mid august. you coming too? where did you get that bike? nice


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 14 2008, 11:15 PM~11091089
> *nope. Im good with my  cutty. whos selling a regal.
> *


ma homeboy its a t-top


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 15 2008, 12:17 AM~11091096
> *funkytownroller. you should have gave him my shit and I got it from him. well curly is coming down mid august. you coming too? where did you get that bike? nice
> *


thats the walmart schwinn bikes, i just repainted it and he didnt tell me anything


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jul 15 2008, 01:17 AM~11091097
> *ma homeboy its a t-top
> *


how much? Ill spread the word.


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 14 2008, 11:17 PM~11091093
> *:uh:
> *


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 15 2008, 01:18 AM~11091105
> *thats the walmart schwinn bikes, i just repainted it and he didnt tell me anything
> *


I didnt know he was gonna go. whats it look like is it done? I need something to show. there was 3 members there at the show yesterday and only 1 bike. I need to show


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 15 2008, 12:20 AM~11091116
> *I didnt know he was gonna go. whats it look like is it done? I need something to show. there was 3 members there at the show yesterday  and only 1 bike. I need to show
> *


you got it, and i have a mild that im selling to i did


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 15 2008, 01:21 AM~11091128
> *you got it, and i have a mild that im selling to i did
> *


when can you get it to me? lmk. need something to show.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 15 2008, 12:22 AM~11091134
> *when can you get it to me? lmk. need something to show.
> *


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 14 2008, 11:19 PM~11091106
> *how much? Ill spread the word.
> *


asking 2000 but will take 1500 has a 350 here sum pics i have more on requst


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Jul 15 2008, 01:25 AM~11091162-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmk.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ericg_@Jul 15 2008, 01:26 AM~11091165
> *asking 2000 but will take 1500 has a 350 here sum pics i have more on requst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


daymn.


----------



## eric ramos

FUK STREET BIKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 14 2008, 11:20 PM~11091116
> *I didnt know he was gonna go. whats it look like is it done? I need something to show. there was 3 members there at the show yesterday  and only 1 bike. I need to show
> *


sorry that was my fault but im trying to get ahold of a girls frame to start buildin hot pussy pink  cuz i dnt wanna build it with a boys frame


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 15 2008, 12:27 AM~11091182
> *FUK STREET BIKES AND MY BIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 14 2008, 11:27 PM~11091182
> *FUK STREET BIKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 14 2008, 11:27 PM~11091175
> *lmk.
> daymn.
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jul 15 2008, 01:28 AM~11091187
> *sorry that was my fault but im trying to get ahold of a girls frame to start buildin hot pussy pink  cuz i dnt wanna build it with a boys frame
> *


lmao


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 15 2008, 01:29 AM~11091191
> *:uh:
> *


x2


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 14 2008, 11:15 PM~11091084
> *who????
> and this what i showed in denver, strip,leaf and paint my self
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if only she wasnt wearing any underwear that would be a good pic...
first thing i looked at was the mirrors :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 14 2008, 11:25 PM~11091162
> *
> *


did you get my pm??


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 14 2008, 10:15 PM~11091084
> *who????
> and this what i showed in denver, strip,leaf and paint my self
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how did you get them FK pedals? :0


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 14 2008, 11:36 PM~11091245
> *lmao
> *


im serous juan (spell check)


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jul 15 2008, 03:24 PM~11096185
> *im serious juan (spell check)
> *


 fixed.


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 15 2008, 04:26 PM~11096215
> *fixed.
> *


thanks homie


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jul 15 2008, 06:24 PM~11096185
> *im serous juan (spell check)
> *


dont mention the name around my nieces fucker.


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 15 2008, 05:30 PM~11096692
> *dont mention the name around my nieces fucker.
> *


naw i was bullshittin i do wanna build a pink bike though maybe mild cuz i wanna do i tank on a girls frame


----------



## 817Lowrider

I got a girls frame here.


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 15 2008, 05:42 PM~11096763
> *I got a girls frame here.
> *


 :0 :0 i got a boys china but i didnt want a pink boys bike


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jul 15 2008, 07:43 PM~11096774
> *:0  :0  i got a boys china but i didnt want a pink boys bike
> *


that one frame


----------



## 2lowsyn

whos on tonight pussys........


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 15 2008, 05:46 PM~11096806
> *that one frame
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jul 15 2008, 06:25 PM~11097090
> *whos on tonight pussys........
> *


 :around: :around: :happysad:


----------



## show-bound

yall welcome for them tess!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 15 2008, 09:36 PM~11097768
> *yall welcome for them tess!
> *


***** I done told you thanks putasoo!!!!!


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 15 2008, 07:50 PM~11097932
> ****** I done told you thanks putasoo!!!!!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

ahahahahaha jotos


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 15 2008, 09:55 PM~11098000
> *ahahahahaha jotos
> *


 :buttkick: 


what your boyfiend in cali say


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 15 2008, 10:35 PM~11098383
> *:buttkick:
> what your boyfiend in cali say
> *


what does he always say.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 15 2008, 10:38 PM~11098416
> *what does he always say.
> *


that he wants you


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 15 2008, 10:40 PM~11098443
> *that he wants you
> *


****. be b.sing like always rollerz gotta a show coming up. we gonna role thru


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 15 2008, 10:42 PM~11098464
> *****. be b.sing like always rollerz gotta a show coming up. we gonna role thru
> *


bikie is going in the museum till san angelo....then odess


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 15 2008, 10:43 PM~11098486
> *bikie is going in the museum till san angelo....then odess
> *


oh and the sept 16 event over chere...you should come for that!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 15 2008, 10:43 PM~11098486
> *bikie is going in the museum till san angelo....then odess
> *


  nice.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 15 2008, 10:46 PM~11098522
> *oh and the sept 16 event over chere...you should come for that!!!
> *


Thats a tues day. Gotta work fool. damn you always got odd dates


----------



## 817Lowrider

How fast can you get my bike striped and leafed. I got the cash


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 15 2008, 10:48 PM~11098542
> *Thats a tues day. Gotta work fool. damn you always got odd dates
> *


12-14...i believe sunday is the 14th that the day of the shw


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 15 2008, 10:51 PM~11098577
> *12-14...i believe sunday is the 14th that the day of the shw
> *


Im down for the 14th. info?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 15 2008, 10:49 PM~11098561
> *How fast can you get my bike striped and leafed. I got the cash
> *


if i call him it can be done by next week end


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 15 2008, 10:52 PM~11098596
> *if i call him it can be done by next week end
> *


How much to stripe and ship?


----------



## 817Lowrider

JANUARY, --------------------------- AE*****
FEBRUARY, ------------------------- BE*****
MARCH, ------------------------------ CE*****
APRIL, -------------------------------- DE*****
MAY, ---------------------------------- EE*****
JUNE, ---------------------------------- FE*****
*JULY, ---------------------------------- GE******
AUGUST, ----------------------------- HE*****
SEPTEMBER, ------------------------ JE*****
OCTOBER, --------------------------- KE*****
NOVEMBER, ------------------------- LE*****
DECEMBER, ------------------------ ME*****


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 15 2008, 10:00 PM~11098706
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you got that "about to sneeze" look in every pic


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 15 2008, 11:08 PM~11098796
> *you got that "about to sneeze" look in every pic
> *


 :biggrin: All good.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Rene where you at??? hows your build


----------



## eric ramos

heres another random worthless post by me


----------



## 2lowsyn

right now im working on the fender you guys hooked moe up with 
but im waighting on a REAL spray gun so i can use FUCKN REAL AUTO PAINT on it.... thats how it is HELL YHA and if any one can hook it hup with some candy piant ill do the rest . just so i can get some layer in on it 

lets see , so i got 
an air brush 
guna get a REAL spray gun 
so yha its guna be one hell of a bike when its done 

i also started some body mods on the beach cruser ill take some cheep pics so you can see .


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 15 2008, 11:42 PM~11099136
> *heres another random worthless post by me
> *


All good. I know you about to hop out anyway


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jul 15 2008, 11:43 PM~11099150
> *right now im working on the fender you guys hooked moe up with
> but im waighting on a REAL spray gun so i can use FUCKN REAL AUTO PAINT on it.... thats how it is HELL YHA and if any one can hook it hup with some candy piant ill do the rest .  just so i can get some layer in on it
> 
> lets see , so i got
> an air brush
> guna get a REAL spray gun
> so yha its guna be one hell of a bike when its done
> 
> i also started some body mods on the beach cruser ill take some cheep pics so you can see .
> *


already. do your thing playa.


----------



## 2lowsyn

shit vato you know i am texas is a big state SO WE GOTSTA DO IT BIG


----------



## eric ramos

no im bored wanted 2 c wats up 
good news 
stuby is healin good by its self i dont need surgery of any sort so thats dope


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn+Jul 15 2008, 11:46 PM~11099179-->
> 
> 
> 
> shit vato you know i am texas is a big state SO WE GOTSTA DO IT BIG
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do it big then fool.
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eric ramos_@Jul 15 2008, 11:47 PM~11099192
> *no im bored wanted 2 c wats up
> good news
> stuby is healin good by its self i dont need surgery of any sort so thats dope
> *


 :|


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 15 2008, 09:54 PM~11099277
> *
> :biggrin:
> *


thats more like it


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jul 15 2008, 11:46 PM~11099179
> *shit vato you know i am texas is a big state SO WE GOTSTA DO IT BIG
> *


you can use your airbrush to spray reall paint....espeacially since its so small....

no need to wait on a gun!!

i already told you about the duplicolor system....

12 bucks and your done!!

glossy!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 15 2008, 11:47 PM~11099192
> *no im bored wanted 2 c wats up
> good news
> stuby is healin good by its self i dont need surgery of any sort so thats dope
> *


bahhahaha....you said stubby


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 15 2008, 10:58 PM~11098687
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whos trey?


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 15 2008, 10:02 PM~11099371
> *bahhahaha....you said stubby
> *


 :cheesy: cus it is like that


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 16 2008, 12:03 AM~11099378
> *whos trey?
> *


Los Carnales Artistics Dream


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 16 2008, 12:58 PM~11103932
> *:|
> *


X2


----------



## BASH3R

so who else is down to go with me?? ventura county chap. is gonna go and problably los angles chap. :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

cahcah


----------



## 817Lowrider

jotos


----------



## eric ramos

tu madre


----------



## 817Lowrider

meh club hopper


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## eric ramos

ta mere its french for tu madre


----------



## 2lowsyn

man i have got to get out to a fcking show this seson im getn piss that i havnt seen a car hop contest or any thing, i have got to get to one 


FUCK FUCK FUCK ! ! ! !


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jul 16 2008, 09:41 PM~11107178
> *man i have got to get out to a fcking show this seson im getn piss that i havnt seen a car hop contest or any thing, i have got to get to one
> FUCK FUCK FUCK ! ! ! !
> *


go do it then fool. I need to get you a shirt. so you can rep


----------



## eric ramos

werddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 16 2008, 09:55 PM~11107281
> *werddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
> *


to ya motha


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 16 2008, 09:56 PM~11107292
> *to ya motha
> *


dont talk to club hoppers


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 16 2008, 07:58 PM~11107303
> *dont talk to club hoppers
> *


CLUB hopers......
so a club is like a gang you just cant change no fuckn way ..

all the shows in my area are done  
i would have to go out of town and i aint got the cash right now.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 16 2008, 09:58 PM~11107303
> *dont talk to club hoppers
> *


IS FAGOL REALLY GOING TO MOVE ON...HE AINT EVEN DONE SHIT THIS YR :angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jul 16 2008, 10:04 PM~11107352
> *CLUB hopers......
> so a club is like a gang you just cant change no fuckn way ..
> 
> all the shows in my area are done
> i would have to go out of town and i aint got the cash right now.
> *


inflation is a bitch!!!!


----------



## 2lowsyn

inflation , i must be a newb :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jul 16 2008, 10:04 PM~11107352
> *CLUB hopers......
> so a club is like a gang you just cant change no fuckn way ..
> 
> all the shows in my area are done
> i would have to go out of town and i aint got the cash right now.
> *


rene what the hell you talking about fool. Im talking to eric.

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2lowsyn

shit i dont fucking know .....


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 16 2008, 10:07 PM~11107378
> *rene what the hell you talking about fool. Im talking to eric.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


p.s.

your a joto

un queena infectada


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 16 2008, 10:06 PM~11107362
> *IS FAGOL REALLY GOING TO MOVE ON...HE AINT EVEN DONE SHIT THIS YR :angry:
> *



talmbout joinen UCE.


you get that paypal?


----------



## BASH3R

whats up familia?? :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 16 2008, 10:07 PM~11107378
> *rene what the hell you talking about fool. Im talking to eric.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


did you get homeboy a tee


----------



## 2lowsyn

juan did you get the money order ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jul 16 2008, 10:08 PM~11107386
> *shit i dont fucking know .....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

-----------------------------------------------------

SAM DID KENNETH HIT YOU UP ABOUT HIS PLAQUE?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 16 2008, 10:09 PM~11107391
> *talmbout joinen UCE.
> you get that paypal?
> *


all i got was ps your a ***..

that covers?????


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91+Jul 16 2008, 10:09 PM~11107395-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats up familia?? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> chillen
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Jul 16 2008, 10:09 PM~11107396
> *did you get homeboy a tee
> *


Who?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 16 2008, 10:10 PM~11107410
> *all i got was ps your a ***..
> 
> that covers?????
> *


NO MONEY???


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jul 16 2008, 10:09 PM~11107402
> *juan did you get the money order ?
> *


NOPE


----------



## 2lowsyn

everything is always about money , why , 


man hold up ill be back 






















where my money HOE....


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 16 2008, 10:10 PM~11107407
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------
> 
> SAM DID  KENNETH HIT YOU UP ABOUT HIS PLAQUE?
> *


i got him covered!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jul 16 2008, 10:13 PM~11107442
> *everything is always about money , why ,
> man hold up ill be back
> where my money HOE....
> *


$$$$$ MAKE THE WORLD GO ROUND!!!!!!



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 16 2008, 10:11 PM~11107426
> *NO MONEY???
> *


lol....im kidding...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 16 2008, 10:14 PM~11107459
> *lol....im kidding...
> *


HAVE THAT BITCH STRIPED UP ASAP!!!!!!!!


POST THE FENDERS FOR THE GENTE JENTE or how ever you ******** say it


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 16 2008, 10:13 PM~11107452
> *$$$$$ MAKE THE WORLD GO ROUND!!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


no $$$
get your webs turned off....


and

gas

and light


and the landload calling...

which gets a busy signal...phn cutt off!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 16 2008, 10:15 PM~11107467
> *HAVE THAT BITCH STRIPED UP ASAP!!!!!!!!
> POST THE FENDERS FOR THE GENTE JENTE or how ever you ******** say it
> *


gente...


:no:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 16 2008, 08:11 PM~11107419
> *chillen
> 
> *


hows your bike turning out??


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jul 16 2008, 10:16 PM~11107481
> *hows your bike turning out??
> *


it looks like CACA


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Jul 16 2008, 10:16 PM~11107480-->
> 
> 
> 
> gente...
> :no:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> suminlikeday cuzzz!!
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-basher91_@Jul 16 2008, 10:16 PM~11107481
> *hows your bike turning out??
> *


BOUT TO BRAKE THE BITCHES OFF!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 16 2008, 10:17 PM~11107493
> *suminlikeday cuzzz!!
> BOUT TO BRAKE THE BITCHES OFF!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


what evayasay blooddd!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 16 2008, 04:23 PM~11105589
> *cahcah
> *


X2


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Jul 16 2008, 08:17 PM~11107488-->
> 
> 
> 
> it looks like CACA
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i bet it does :roflmao:
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Jul 16 2008, 08:17 PM~11107493
> *
> BOUT TO BRAKE THE BITCHES OFF!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


haha suree :biggrin: 





























jk homie :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 15 2008, 07:51 PM~11096844
> *THE ADDRESS IS 12325 CALLOWAY CEMETERY RD*
> [/b]



NO BIKES BUT WE GOING


----------



## 817Lowrider

you we see. no caca here. lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

CHILLY WILLY 5375
*juangotti 4552*
eric ramos 4057
casper805 3225
NaturalHighII 2012
show-bound 1483
LILHOBBZ805 1224
OSO 805 1188
socios b.c. prez 1038
BABOSO HYDROS 890
LOWRIDING 805 JR 843
GrimReaper 762
bluepridelowride13 604
76'_SCHWINN 586
~MONCHIS 805 CALI~ 578
mortalkombat2 541
THE REBIRTH 459
Aztecbike 380
NorCalLux 376
THEE ARTISTICS 365
TonyO 364
2lowsyn 357
The ZONE 267
six trey impala 217
tequila sunrise 202
ESE NECIO 805 176
sic713 171
ericg 168
805 lowridercruiser 163
basher91 138
STR8_CLOWN'N 130
lowriderwiz 95
bad news 94
Li'l Eder 79
805 BABY.GOR13 78
TearsofaClownII 76
noe_from_texas 75
CHILLY WILLY DADDY 74
speedy187 71
erick323 66
spikes805 64
Spankz 63
THE REBIRTH_old 62
SIC'N'TWISTED 51
sick six 51
JUSTDEEZ 46
LocoSoCal 44
the bone collector 44
Artistic3 39
86' Chevy 35
Harry's Dream 35
SkysDaLimit 34
ozzylowrider 33
RO-BC 28
gizmo1 22
BYTFINEST 22
RECKLESS RAUL 21
somerstyle 20
DodgerFan 19
tyrone_rolls_a_85 19
REC 17
chamuco61 17
*SEEZER* 17
Billy 17
R.O.C 16
las_crucez 16
mitchell26 16
str8 outta denmark 15
SAC_TOWN 14
deville 14
Raguness 13
805CARLOS 13
customforlife 12
kustombuilder 12
bandido 11
FREAKY BEHAVIOR 11
LaZyBoI714 11
2$hort 10
G~MoneyCustoms 10
abe C. 10
d1ulove2h8 10
CHILLY WILLY (to delete) 9
Eightyone.7.TX 9
CLASSY 9
BigTex 8
lowrid3r 8
RollinBlue 8
Rusty193 7
SADER20 7
D Twist 7
ghost-rider 6
LuxuriouSMontreaL 6
91PurplePeopleEater 6
SSccrreewwhheeaaDD 6
Crazylife13 6
mike acosta 6
LEGIONSofTEXAS 5
CE 707 5
runninlow 5
Damu505 5
SILVER DOLLAR 5
NINETEEN.O.FOUR 5
xcuze 5
66wita6 5
78 Monte 4 Life 5
THE_EMPIRE_SAC 5
EnchantedDrmzCEO 4
lowdhotchkiss 4
lowridersfinest 4
swa562 4
impala65 4
FAYGO JOKER 4
7UP_BIKE 4
casper805DADDY 4
PROPHECY C.C.CEO 4
screwstone_tx 4
FunkytownRoller 4
SNAPPER818 3
skinnischwinn 3
ROBERT71MC 3
cadillac jay 3
.L1L CR1M1N4L:: 3
Prieto520 3
MR.SHADES 3
AMB1800 3
RidinLowBC 3
Armando Ranflitas 3
.:OrangeCounty G:. 3
ITS ME BITCHES 3
RO.LIFER 2
GrimReapers Lady 2
KIDBUGGZ 2
johnnys121 2
excalibur 2
Dirk 2
adrian vasquez 2
WickedWizzard 2
73monte 2
66 schwinn 2
ON-DA-LOW PREZ 2
moneycarlo82 2
DirtyBird2 2
lowridindirtykn 2
ridenlow702 2
Laid Magazine 2
Monnolo 2
G2G_Al 2
lolow 2
lowlife-biker 2
SA ROLLERZ 2
2twisted 2
MysticStyles 2
PurpleLicious 2
MR.559 2
nckag 2
Mr.NoLimit 2
Playboy206 1
1957wolseley 1
TopDogg 1
chevy_grl 1
locotoys 1
Regal King 1
GOODTIMES CC 1
dog_jerry 1
back yard boogie 1
GANGSTA BOOGIE II 1
chickadee1035 1
Swangin44s 1
swangin'n'bangin 1
UpInSmoke619 1
radicalplastic09 1
kronix503 1
G~TIMES~4~LIFE 1
wimone 1
recklesslifestyles 1
GONZALES1P 1
toyshopcustoms 1
NaturalHighII_old 1
SANCHO 1
CERTIFIED TROUBLE 1
knight 1
savvyKid 1
NOTHING BUT TROUBLE 1
sbcin1966newport 1
iced 1
Models IV Life 1
TECHNIQUES 1
stilktzin 1
EatYoChicken 1
RAY_512 1
HD Lowrider 1
PUPPETP13 1
SCHWINN_RIDER*73 1
Str8crazy80 1
LIL PHX 1
oscar8 1
bigentmagazine 1
IN$piratioN$ B.C 1
SHADOW714 1
fashizzle manizzle 1
sanjo_nena408 1
MiKLO 1
67Caprice 1
AutoMini 1
AZ WAR CHIEF 1
DripLOW 1
408SHARK 1
biggluv65 1
Randy Watson 1
Sweet Adictions 1
LVdroe 1
8-BALLING-247 1
the_blackwallstree 1
LOWRIDER SCENE 1
ogloko 1
viejitocencoast 1


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 16 2008, 08:24 PM~11107567
> *CHILLY WILLY  5375
> juangotti  4552
> eric ramos  4057
> casper805  3225
> NaturalHighII  2012
> show-bound  1483
> LILHOBBZ805  1224
> OSO 805  1188
> socios b.c. prez  1038
> BABOSO HYDROS  890
> LOWRIDING 805 JR  843
> GrimReaper  762
> bluepridelowride13  604
> 76'_SCHWINN  586
> ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~  578
> mortalkombat2  541
> THE REBIRTH  459
> Aztecbike  380
> NorCalLux  376
> THEE ARTISTICS  365
> TonyO  364
> 2lowsyn  357
> The ZONE  267
> six trey impala  217
> tequila sunrise  202
> ESE NECIO 805  176
> sic713  171
> ericg  168
> 805 lowridercruiser  163
> basher91  138
> STR8_CLOWN'N  130
> lowriderwiz  95
> bad news  94
> Li'l Eder  79
> 805 BABY.GOR13  78
> TearsofaClownII  76
> noe_from_texas  75
> CHILLY WILLY DADDY  74
> speedy187  71
> erick323  66
> spikes805  64
> Spankz  63
> THE REBIRTH_old  62
> SIC'N'TWISTED  51
> sick six  51
> JUSTDEEZ  46
> LocoSoCal  44
> the bone collector  44
> Artistic3  39
> 86' Chevy  35
> Harry's Dream  35
> SkysDaLimit  34
> ozzylowrider  33
> RO-BC  28
> gizmo1  22
> BYTFINEST  22
> RECKLESS RAUL  21
> somerstyle  20
> DodgerFan  19
> tyrone_rolls_a_85  19
> REC  17
> chamuco61  17
> *SEEZER*  17
> Billy  17
> R.O.C  16
> las_crucez  16
> mitchell26  16
> str8 outta denmark  15
> SAC_TOWN  14
> deville  14
> Raguness  13
> 805CARLOS  13
> customforlife  12
> kustombuilder  12
> bandido  11
> FREAKY BEHAVIOR  11
> LaZyBoI714  11
> 2$hort  10
> G~MoneyCustoms  10
> abe C.  10
> d1ulove2h8  10
> CHILLY WILLY (to delete)  9
> Eightyone.7.TX  9
> CLASSY  9
> BigTex  8
> lowrid3r  8
> RollinBlue  8
> Rusty193  7
> SADER20  7
> D Twist  7
> ghost-rider  6
> LuxuriouSMontreaL  6
> 91PurplePeopleEater  6
> SSccrreewwhheeaaDD  6
> Crazylife13  6
> mike acosta  6
> LEGIONSofTEXAS  5
> CE 707  5
> runninlow  5
> Damu505  5
> SILVER DOLLAR  5
> NINETEEN.O.FOUR  5
> xcuze  5
> 66wita6  5
> 78 Monte 4 Life  5
> THE_EMPIRE_SAC  5
> EnchantedDrmzCEO  4
> lowdhotchkiss  4
> lowridersfinest  4
> swa562  4
> impala65  4
> FAYGO JOKER  4
> 7UP_BIKE  4
> casper805DADDY  4
> PROPHECY C.C.CEO  4
> screwstone_tx  4
> FunkytownRoller  4
> SNAPPER818  3
> skinnischwinn  3
> ROBERT71MC  3
> cadillac jay  3
> .L1L CR1M1N4L::  3
> Prieto520  3
> MR.SHADES  3
> AMB1800  3
> RidinLowBC  3
> Armando Ranflitas  3
> .:OrangeCounty G:.  3
> ITS ME BITCHES  3
> RO.LIFER  2
> GrimReapers Lady  2
> KIDBUGGZ  2
> johnnys121  2
> excalibur  2
> Dirk  2
> adrian vasquez  2
> WickedWizzard  2
> 73monte  2
> 66 schwinn  2
> ON-DA-LOW PREZ  2
> moneycarlo82  2
> DirtyBird2  2
> lowridindirtykn  2
> ridenlow702  2
> Laid Magazine  2
> Monnolo  2
> G2G_Al  2
> lolow  2
> lowlife-biker  2
> SA ROLLERZ  2
> 2twisted  2
> MysticStyles  2
> PurpleLicious  2
> MR.559  2
> nckag  2
> Mr.NoLimit  2
> Playboy206  1
> 1957wolseley  1
> TopDogg  1
> chevy_grl  1
> locotoys  1
> Regal King  1
> GOODTIMES CC  1
> dog_jerry  1
> back yard boogie  1
> GANGSTA BOOGIE II  1
> chickadee1035  1
> Swangin44s  1
> swangin'n'bangin  1
> UpInSmoke619  1
> radicalplastic09  1
> kronix503  1
> G~TIMES~4~LIFE  1
> wimone  1
> recklesslifestyles  1
> GONZALES1P  1
> toyshopcustoms  1
> NaturalHighII_old  1
> SANCHO  1
> CERTIFIED TROUBLE  1
> knight  1
> savvyKid  1
> NOTHING BUT TROUBLE  1
> sbcin1966newport  1
> iced  1
> Models IV Life  1
> TECHNIQUES  1
> stilktzin  1
> EatYoChicken  1
> RAY_512  1
> HD Lowrider  1
> PUPPETP13  1
> SCHWINN_RIDER*73  1
> Str8crazy80  1
> LIL PHX  1
> oscar8  1
> bigentmagazine  1
> IN$piratioN$ B.C  1
> SHADOW714  1
> fashizzle manizzle  1
> sanjo_nena408  1
> MiKLO  1
> 67Caprice  1
> AutoMini  1
> AZ WAR CHIEF  1
> DripLOW  1
> 408SHARK  1
> biggluv65  1
> Randy Watson  1
> Sweet Adictions  1
> LVdroe  1
> 8-BALLING-247  1
> the_blackwallstree  1
> LOWRIDER SCENE  1
> ogloko  1
> viejitocencoast  1
> *


*WHORE* :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 16 2008, 10:24 PM~11107567
> *CHILLY WILLY  5375
> juangotti  4552
> eric ramos  4057
> casper805  3225
> NaturalHighII  2012
> show-bound  1483
> LILHOBBZ805  1224
> OSO 805  1188
> socios b.c. prez  1038
> BABOSO HYDROS  890
> LOWRIDING 805 JR  843
> GrimReaper  762
> bluepridelowride13  604
> 76'_SCHWINN  586
> ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~  578
> mortalkombat2  541
> THE REBIRTH  459
> Aztecbike  380
> NorCalLux  376
> THEE ARTISTICS  365
> TonyO  364
> 2lowsyn  357
> The ZONE  267
> six trey impala  217
> tequila sunrise  202
> ESE NECIO 805  176
> sic713  171
> ericg  168
> 805 lowridercruiser  163
> basher91  138
> STR8_CLOWN'N  130
> lowriderwiz  95
> bad news  94
> Li'l Eder  79
> 805 BABY.GOR13  78
> TearsofaClownII  76
> noe_from_texas  75
> CHILLY WILLY DADDY  74
> speedy187  71
> erick323  66
> spikes805  64
> Spankz  63
> THE REBIRTH_old  62
> SIC'N'TWISTED  51
> sick six  51
> JUSTDEEZ  46
> LocoSoCal  44
> the bone collector  44
> Artistic3  39
> 86' Chevy  35
> Harry's Dream  35
> SkysDaLimit  34
> ozzylowrider  33
> RO-BC  28
> gizmo1  22
> BYTFINEST  22
> RECKLESS RAUL  21
> somerstyle  20
> DodgerFan  19
> tyrone_rolls_a_85  19
> REC  17
> chamuco61  17
> *SEEZER*  17
> Billy  17
> R.O.C  16
> las_crucez  16
> mitchell26  16
> str8 outta denmark  15
> SAC_TOWN  14
> deville  14
> Raguness  13
> 805CARLOS  13
> customforlife  12
> kustombuilder  12
> bandido  11
> FREAKY BEHAVIOR  11
> LaZyBoI714  11
> 2$hort  10
> G~MoneyCustoms  10
> abe C.  10
> d1ulove2h8  10
> CHILLY WILLY (to delete)  9
> Eightyone.7.TX  9
> CLASSY  9
> BigTex  8
> lowrid3r  8
> RollinBlue  8
> Rusty193  7
> SADER20  7
> D Twist  7
> ghost-rider  6
> LuxuriouSMontreaL  6
> 91PurplePeopleEater  6
> SSccrreewwhheeaaDD  6
> Crazylife13  6
> mike acosta  6
> LEGIONSofTEXAS  5
> CE 707  5
> runninlow  5
> Damu505  5
> SILVER DOLLAR  5
> NINETEEN.O.FOUR  5
> xcuze  5
> 66wita6  5
> 78 Monte 4 Life  5
> THE_EMPIRE_SAC  5
> EnchantedDrmzCEO  4
> lowdhotchkiss  4
> lowridersfinest  4
> swa562  4
> impala65  4
> FAYGO JOKER  4
> 7UP_BIKE  4
> casper805DADDY  4
> PROPHECY C.C.CEO  4
> screwstone_tx  4
> FunkytownRoller  4
> SNAPPER818  3
> skinnischwinn  3
> ROBERT71MC  3
> cadillac jay  3
> .L1L CR1M1N4L::  3
> Prieto520  3
> MR.SHADES  3
> AMB1800  3
> RidinLowBC  3
> Armando Ranflitas  3
> .:OrangeCounty G:.  3
> ITS ME BITCHES  3
> RO.LIFER  2
> GrimReapers Lady  2
> KIDBUGGZ  2
> johnnys121  2
> excalibur  2
> Dirk  2
> adrian vasquez  2
> WickedWizzard  2
> 73monte  2
> 66 schwinn  2
> ON-DA-LOW PREZ  2
> moneycarlo82  2
> DirtyBird2  2
> lowridindirtykn  2
> ridenlow702  2
> Laid Magazine  2
> Monnolo  2
> G2G_Al  2
> lolow  2
> lowlife-biker  2
> SA ROLLERZ  2
> 2twisted  2
> MysticStyles  2
> PurpleLicious  2
> MR.559  2
> nckag  2
> Mr.NoLimit  2
> Playboy206  1
> 1957wolseley  1
> TopDogg  1
> chevy_grl  1
> locotoys  1
> Regal King  1
> GOODTIMES CC  1
> dog_jerry  1
> back yard boogie  1
> GANGSTA BOOGIE II  1
> chickadee1035  1
> Swangin44s  1
> swangin'n'bangin  1
> UpInSmoke619  1
> radicalplastic09  1
> kronix503  1
> G~TIMES~4~LIFE  1
> wimone  1
> recklesslifestyles  1
> GONZALES1P  1
> toyshopcustoms  1
> NaturalHighII_old  1
> SANCHO  1
> CERTIFIED TROUBLE  1
> knight  1
> savvyKid  1
> NOTHING BUT TROUBLE  1
> sbcin1966newport  1
> iced  1
> Models IV Life  1
> TECHNIQUES  1
> stilktzin  1
> EatYoChicken  1
> RAY_512  1
> HD Lowrider  1
> PUPPETP13  1
> SCHWINN_RIDER*73  1
> Str8crazy80  1
> LIL PHX  1
> oscar8  1
> bigentmagazine  1
> IN$piratioN$ B.C  1
> SHADOW714  1
> fashizzle manizzle  1
> sanjo_nena408  1
> MiKLO  1
> 67Caprice  1
> AutoMini  1
> AZ WAR CHIEF  1
> DripLOW  1
> 408SHARK  1
> biggluv65  1
> Randy Watson  1
> Sweet Adictions  1
> LVdroe  1
> 8-BALLING-247  1
> the_blackwallstree  1
> LOWRIDER SCENE  1
> ogloko  1
> viejitocencoast  1
> *


----------



## eric ramos

club hooper?
shit 
haaaaaaaaaaaa go show ur 20 streets


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 16 2008, 08:24 PM~11107567
> *CHILLY WILLY  5375
> juangotti  4552
> eric ramos  4057
> casper805  3225
> NaturalHighII  2012
> show-bound  1483
> LILHOBBZ805  1224
> OSO 805  1188
> socios b.c. prez  1038
> BABOSO HYDROS  890
> LOWRIDING 805 JR  843
> GrimReaper  762
> bluepridelowride13  604
> 76'_SCHWINN  586
> ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~  578
> mortalkombat2  541
> THE REBIRTH  459
> Aztecbike  380
> NorCalLux  376
> THEE ARTISTICS  365
> TonyO  364
> 2lowsyn  357
> The ZONE  267
> six trey impala  217
> tequila sunrise  202
> ESE NECIO 805  176
> sic713  171
> ericg  168
> 805 lowridercruiser  163
> basher91  138
> STR8_CLOWN'N  130
> lowriderwiz  95
> bad news  94
> Li'l Eder  79
> 805 BABY.GOR13  78
> TearsofaClownII  76
> noe_from_texas  75
> CHILLY WILLY DADDY  74
> speedy187  71
> erick323  66
> spikes805  64
> Spankz  63
> THE REBIRTH_old  62
> SIC'N'TWISTED  51
> sick six  51
> JUSTDEEZ  46
> LocoSoCal  44
> the bone collector  44
> Artistic3  39
> 86' Chevy  35
> Harry's Dream  35
> SkysDaLimit  34
> ozzylowrider  33
> RO-BC  28
> gizmo1  22
> BYTFINEST  22
> RECKLESS RAUL  21
> somerstyle  20
> DodgerFan  19
> tyrone_rolls_a_85  19
> REC  17
> chamuco61  17
> *SEEZER*  17
> Billy  17
> R.O.C  16
> las_crucez  16
> mitchell26  16
> str8 outta denmark  15
> SAC_TOWN  14
> deville  14
> Raguness  13
> 805CARLOS  13
> customforlife  12
> kustombuilder  12
> bandido  11
> FREAKY BEHAVIOR  11
> LaZyBoI714  11
> 2$hort  10
> G~MoneyCustoms  10
> abe C.  10
> d1ulove2h8  10
> CHILLY WILLY (to delete)  9
> Eightyone.7.TX  9
> CLASSY  9
> BigTex  8
> lowrid3r  8
> RollinBlue  8
> Rusty193  7
> SADER20  7
> D Twist  7
> ghost-rider  6
> LuxuriouSMontreaL  6
> 91PurplePeopleEater  6
> SSccrreewwhheeaaDD  6
> Crazylife13  6
> mike acosta  6
> LEGIONSofTEXAS  5
> CE 707  5
> runninlow  5
> Damu505  5
> SILVER DOLLAR  5
> NINETEEN.O.FOUR  5
> xcuze  5
> 66wita6  5
> 78 Monte 4 Life  5
> THE_EMPIRE_SAC  5
> EnchantedDrmzCEO  4
> lowdhotchkiss  4
> lowridersfinest  4
> swa562  4
> impala65  4
> FAYGO JOKER  4
> 7UP_BIKE  4
> casper805DADDY  4
> PROPHECY C.C.CEO  4
> screwstone_tx  4
> FunkytownRoller  4
> SNAPPER818  3
> skinnischwinn  3
> ROBERT71MC  3
> cadillac jay  3
> .L1L CR1M1N4L::  3
> Prieto520  3
> MR.SHADES  3
> AMB1800  3
> RidinLowBC  3
> Armando Ranflitas  3
> .:OrangeCounty G:.  3
> ITS ME BITCHES  3
> RO.LIFER  2
> GrimReapers Lady  2
> KIDBUGGZ  2
> johnnys121  2
> excalibur  2
> Dirk  2
> adrian vasquez  2
> WickedWizzard  2
> 73monte  2
> 66 schwinn  2
> ON-DA-LOW PREZ  2
> moneycarlo82  2
> DirtyBird2  2
> lowridindirtykn  2
> ridenlow702  2
> Laid Magazine  2
> Monnolo  2
> G2G_Al  2
> lolow  2
> lowlife-biker  2
> SA ROLLERZ  2
> 2twisted  2
> MysticStyles  2
> PurpleLicious  2
> MR.559  2
> nckag  2
> Mr.NoLimit  2
> Playboy206  1
> 1957wolseley  1
> TopDogg  1
> chevy_grl  1
> locotoys  1
> Regal King  1
> GOODTIMES CC  1
> dog_jerry  1
> back yard boogie  1
> GANGSTA BOOGIE II  1
> chickadee1035  1
> Swangin44s  1
> swangin'n'bangin  1
> UpInSmoke619  1
> radicalplastic09  1
> kronix503  1
> G~TIMES~4~LIFE  1
> wimone  1
> recklesslifestyles  1
> GONZALES1P  1
> toyshopcustoms  1
> NaturalHighII_old  1
> SANCHO  1
> CERTIFIED TROUBLE  1
> knight  1
> savvyKid  1
> NOTHING BUT TROUBLE  1
> sbcin1966newport  1
> iced  1
> Models IV Life  1
> TECHNIQUES  1
> stilktzin  1
> EatYoChicken  1
> RAY_512  1
> HD Lowrider  1
> PUPPETP13  1
> SCHWINN_RIDER*73  1
> Str8crazy80  1
> LIL PHX  1
> oscar8  1
> bigentmagazine  1
> IN$piratioN$ B.C  1
> SHADOW714  1
> fashizzle manizzle  1
> sanjo_nena408  1
> MiKLO  1
> 67Caprice  1
> AutoMini  1
> AZ WAR CHIEF  1
> DripLOW  1
> 408SHARK  1
> biggluv65  1
> Randy Watson  1
> Sweet Adictions  1
> LVdroe  1
> 8-BALLING-247  1
> the_blackwallstree  1
> LOWRIDER SCENE  1
> ogloko  1
> viejitocencoast  1
> *


I got this fan in my face and its making me sleepy cause I just ate.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 16 2008, 08:27 PM~11107590
> *
> *


*ANOTHER WHORE * :0


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 17 2008, 01:24 PM~11107567
> *CHILLY WILLY  5375
> juangotti  4552
> eric ramos  4057
> casper805  3225
> NaturalHighII  2012
> show-bound  1483
> LILHOBBZ805  1224
> OSO 805  1188
> socios b.c. prez  1038
> BABOSO HYDROS  890
> LOWRIDING 805 JR  843
> GrimReaper  762
> bluepridelowride13  604
> 76'_SCHWINN  586
> ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~  578
> mortalkombat2  541
> THE REBIRTH  459
> Aztecbike  380
> NorCalLux  376
> THEE ARTISTICS  365
> TonyO  364
> 2lowsyn  357
> The ZONE  267
> six trey impala  217
> tequila sunrise  202
> ESE NECIO 805  176
> sic713  171
> ericg  168
> 805 lowridercruiser  163
> basher91  138
> STR8_CLOWN'N  130
> lowriderwiz  95
> bad news  94
> Li'l Eder  79
> 805 BABY.GOR13  78
> TearsofaClownII  76
> noe_from_texas  75
> CHILLY WILLY DADDY  74
> speedy187  71
> erick323  66
> spikes805  64
> Spankz  63
> THE REBIRTH_old  62
> SIC'N'TWISTED  51
> sick six  51
> JUSTDEEZ  46
> LocoSoCal  44
> the bone collector  44
> Artistic3  39
> 86' Chevy  35
> Harry's Dream  35
> SkysDaLimit  34
> ozzylowrider  33
> RO-BC  28
> gizmo1  22
> BYTFINEST  22
> RECKLESS RAUL  21
> somerstyle  20
> DodgerFan  19
> tyrone_rolls_a_85  19
> REC  17
> chamuco61  17
> *SEEZER*  17
> Billy  17
> R.O.C  16
> las_crucez  16
> mitchell26  16
> str8 outta denmark  15
> SAC_TOWN  14
> deville  14
> Raguness  13
> 805CARLOS  13
> customforlife  12
> kustombuilder  12
> bandido  11
> FREAKY BEHAVIOR  11
> LaZyBoI714  11
> 2$hort  10
> G~MoneyCustoms  10
> abe C.  10
> d1ulove2h8  10
> CHILLY WILLY (to delete)  9
> Eightyone.7.TX  9
> CLASSY  9
> BigTex  8
> lowrid3r  8
> RollinBlue  8
> Rusty193  7
> SADER20  7
> D Twist  7
> ghost-rider  6
> LuxuriouSMontreaL  6
> 91PurplePeopleEater  6
> SSccrreewwhheeaaDD  6
> Crazylife13  6
> mike acosta  6
> LEGIONSofTEXAS  5
> CE 707  5
> runninlow  5
> Damu505  5
> SILVER DOLLAR  5
> NINETEEN.O.FOUR  5
> xcuze  5
> 66wita6  5
> 78 Monte 4 Life  5
> THE_EMPIRE_SAC  5
> EnchantedDrmzCEO  4
> lowdhotchkiss  4
> lowridersfinest  4
> swa562  4
> impala65  4
> FAYGO JOKER  4
> 7UP_BIKE  4
> casper805DADDY  4
> PROPHECY C.C.CEO  4
> screwstone_tx  4
> FunkytownRoller  4
> SNAPPER818  3
> skinnischwinn  3
> ROBERT71MC  3
> cadillac jay  3
> .L1L CR1M1N4L::  3
> Prieto520  3
> MR.SHADES  3
> AMB1800  3
> RidinLowBC  3
> Armando Ranflitas  3
> .:OrangeCounty G:.  3
> ITS ME BITCHES  3
> RO.LIFER  2
> GrimReapers Lady  2
> KIDBUGGZ  2
> johnnys121  2
> excalibur  2
> Dirk  2
> adrian vasquez  2
> WickedWizzard  2
> 73monte  2
> 66 schwinn  2
> ON-DA-LOW PREZ  2
> moneycarlo82  2
> DirtyBird2  2
> lowridindirtykn  2
> ridenlow702  2
> Laid Magazine  2
> Monnolo  2
> G2G_Al  2
> lolow  2
> lowlife-biker  2
> SA ROLLERZ  2
> 2twisted  2
> MysticStyles  2
> PurpleLicious  2
> MR.559  2
> nckag  2
> Mr.NoLimit  2
> Playboy206  1
> 1957wolseley  1
> TopDogg  1
> chevy_grl  1
> locotoys  1
> Regal King  1
> GOODTIMES CC  1
> dog_jerry  1
> back yard boogie  1
> GANGSTA BOOGIE II  1
> chickadee1035  1
> Swangin44s  1
> swangin'n'bangin  1
> UpInSmoke619  1
> radicalplastic09  1
> kronix503  1
> G~TIMES~4~LIFE  1
> wimone  1
> recklesslifestyles  1
> GONZALES1P  1
> toyshopcustoms  1
> NaturalHighII_old  1
> SANCHO  1
> CERTIFIED TROUBLE  1
> knight  1
> savvyKid  1
> NOTHING BUT TROUBLE  1
> sbcin1966newport  1
> iced  1
> Models IV Life  1
> TECHNIQUES  1
> stilktzin  1
> EatYoChicken  1
> RAY_512  1
> HD Lowrider  1
> PUPPETP13  1
> SCHWINN_RIDER*73  1
> Str8crazy80  1
> LIL PHX  1
> oscar8  1
> bigentmagazine  1
> IN$piratioN$ B.C  1
> SHADOW714  1
> fashizzle manizzle  1
> sanjo_nena408  1
> MiKLO  1
> 67Caprice  1
> AutoMini  1
> AZ WAR CHIEF  1
> DripLOW  1
> 408SHARK  1
> biggluv65  1
> Randy Watson  1
> Sweet Adictions  1
> LVdroe  1
> 8-BALLING-247  1
> the_blackwallstree  1
> LOWRIDER SCENE  1
> ogloko  1
> viejitocencoast  1
> *


totally


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 16 2008, 10:28 PM~11107607
> *club hooper?
> shit
> haaaaaaaaaaaa go show ur 20 streets
> *


fuck you joto. only got about 3 streets. :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

hay join that mafia shit on the myspace crap :machinegun:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jul 16 2008, 10:31 PM~11107638
> *hay join that mafia shit on the myspace crap :machinegun:
> *


hey no.... :guns: :guns: 













:dunno:


----------



## 2lowsyn

HAY ILL FART ON YOU


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jul 16 2008, 10:33 PM~11107654
> *HAY ILL FART ON YOU
> *


 :biggrin: 



--------------------------
Ima post that pic sam...


----------



## 2lowsyn

ILL BE BACK GUNA SEE IF I CAN SCORE SOME OF THE STIKY ICKY


----------



## eric ramos

fart


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jul 16 2008, 08:33 PM~11107658
> *ILL BE BACK GUNA SEE IF I CAN SCORE SOME OF THE STIKY ICKY
> *


bubble gum?? :dunno:


----------



## eric ramos

man i miss the old days wen real nigas was on


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 16 2008, 10:46 PM~11107766
> *man i miss the old days wen real nigas was on
> *


who casper, ziggs and natural high? ***** please


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 16 2008, 08:46 PM~11107766
> *man i miss the old days wen fake nigas was on
> *


 :|


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 16 2008, 09:15 PM~11108053
> *:|
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 16 2008, 11:15 PM~11108053
> *:|
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

just read the quote


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 16 2008, 10:15 PM~11108053
> *:|
> *


your mamma :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 16 2008, 09:55 PM~11108473
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No thanks. Im trying to cut down on that stuff.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 17 2008, 12:05 AM~11108587
> *No thanks. Im trying to cut down on that stuff.
> *


wtf.lmao this fool


----------



## 2lowsyn

back
could not find shit today ...
hows every one els ?


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 16 2008, 07:46 PM~11107766
> *man i miss the old days wen real nigas was on
> *


YEAH I DO 2. . . I DONT EVEN COME ON HERE ANY MORE CUZ FOOS B ACTING STUPID ON OUR TOPIC EVEN CLUB MEMBERS. . . .


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jul 16 2008, 10:53 PM~11108975
> *YEAH I DO 2. . .  I DONT EVEN COME ON HERE ANY MORE CUZ FOOS B ACTING STUPID ON OUR TOPIC EVEN CLUB MEMBERS. . .  .
> *


yep i agree with Sal


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 16 2008, 10:28 PM~11107607
> *club hooper?
> shit
> haaaaaaaaaaaa go show ur 20 streets
> *


you should have some respect for your fellow members....thats all im gonna say!!

not everyones mom and dad pay for thier chit! 



by the way...how many members has NEW MEX got???


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jul 17 2008, 12:53 AM~11108975
> *YEAH I DO 2. . .  I DONT EVEN COME ON HERE ANY MORE CUZ FOOS B ACTING STUPID ON OUR TOPIC EVEN CLUB MEMBERS. . .  .
> *


elaborate...who???????

what i take from it...no ones doing anything....

maybe im missing something???


----------



## BASH3R

*monchis bike from lompoc chap.* 

















*and i finally finished this one* 









*but it still need paint and strips* :cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 16 2008, 06:35 PM~11107130
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn, if art's gonna be near some chicks, AT LEAST GET A GRIP ON THE CHICK AND MAKE THE PICTURE WORTH IT :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 17 2008, 02:45 AM~11109516
> *elaborate...who???????
> 
> what i take from it...no ones doing anything....
> 
> maybe im missing something???
> *


x2


----------



## 2lowsyn

WAS UP


----------



## 817Lowrider

chillen


----------



## eric ramos

thats wats up


----------



## NaturalHighII

dam im still among the top


CHILLY WILLY 5375
juangotti 4552
eric ramos 4057
casper805 3225
*NaturalHighII 2012*
show-bound 1483
LILHOBBZ805 1224
OSO 805 1188
socios b.c. prez 1038
BABOSO HYDROS 890
LOWRIDING 805 JR 843
GrimReaper 762
bluepridelowride13 604
76'_SCHWINN 586
~MONCHIS 805 CALI~ 578
mortalkombat2 541
THE REBIRTH 459
Aztecbike 380
NorCalLux 376
THEE ARTISTICS 365
TonyO 364
2lowsyn 357
The ZONE 267
six trey impala 217
tequila sunrise 202
ESE NECIO 805 176
sic713 171
ericg 168
805 lowridercruiser 163
basher91 138
STR8_CLOWN'N 130
lowriderwiz 95
bad news 94
Li'l Eder 79
805 BABY.GOR13 78
TearsofaClownII 76
noe_from_texas 75
CHILLY WILLY DADDY 74
speedy187 71
erick323 66
spikes805 64
Spankz 63
THE REBIRTH_old 62
SIC'N'TWISTED 51
sick six 51
JUSTDEEZ 46
LocoSoCal 44
the bone collector 44
Artistic3 39
86' Chevy 35
Harry's Dream 35
SkysDaLimit 34
ozzylowrider 33
RO-BC 28
gizmo1 22
BYTFINEST 22
RECKLESS RAUL 21
somerstyle 20
DodgerFan 19
tyrone_rolls_a_85 19
REC 17
chamuco61 17
*SEEZER* 17
Billy 17
R.O.C 16
las_crucez 16
mitchell26 16
str8 outta denmark 15
SAC_TOWN 14
deville 14
Raguness 13
805CARLOS 13
customforlife 12
kustombuilder 12
bandido 11
FREAKY BEHAVIOR 11
LaZyBoI714 11
2$hort 10
G~MoneyCustoms 10
abe C. 10
d1ulove2h8 10
CHILLY WILLY (to delete) 9
Eightyone.7.TX 9
CLASSY 9
BigTex 8
lowrid3r 8
RollinBlue 8
Rusty193 7
SADER20 7
D Twist 7
ghost-rider 6
LuxuriouSMontreaL 6
91PurplePeopleEater 6
SSccrreewwhheeaaDD 6
Crazylife13 6
mike acosta 6
LEGIONSofTEXAS 5
CE 707 5
runninlow 5
Damu505 5
SILVER DOLLAR 5
NINETEEN.O.FOUR 5
xcuze 5
66wita6 5
78 Monte 4 Life 5
THE_EMPIRE_SAC 5
EnchantedDrmzCEO 4
lowdhotchkiss 4
lowridersfinest 4
swa562 4
impala65 4
FAYGO JOKER 4
7UP_BIKE 4
casper805DADDY 4
PROPHECY C.C.CEO 4
screwstone_tx 4
FunkytownRoller 4
SNAPPER818 3
skinnischwinn 3
ROBERT71MC 3
cadillac jay 3
.L1L CR1M1N4L:: 3
Prieto520 3
MR.SHADES 3
AMB1800 3
RidinLowBC 3
Armando Ranflitas 3
.:OrangeCounty G:. 3
ITS ME BITCHES 3
RO.LIFER 2
GrimReapers Lady 2
KIDBUGGZ 2
johnnys121 2
excalibur 2
Dirk 2
adrian vasquez 2
WickedWizzard 2
73monte 2
66 schwinn 2
ON-DA-LOW PREZ 2
moneycarlo82 2
DirtyBird2 2
lowridindirtykn 2
ridenlow702 2
Laid Magazine 2
Monnolo 2
G2G_Al 2
lolow 2
lowlife-biker 2
SA ROLLERZ 2
2twisted 2
MysticStyles 2
PurpleLicious 2
MR.559 2
nckag 2
Mr.NoLimit 2
Playboy206 1
1957wolseley 1
TopDogg 1
chevy_grl 1
locotoys 1
Regal King 1
GOODTIMES CC 1
dog_jerry 1
back yard boogie 1
GANGSTA BOOGIE II 1
chickadee1035 1
Swangin44s 1
swangin'n'bangin 1
UpInSmoke619 1
radicalplastic09 1
kronix503 1
G~TIMES~4~LIFE 1
wimone 1
recklesslifestyles 1
GONZALES1P 1
toyshopcustoms 1
NaturalHighII_old 1
SANCHO 1
CERTIFIED TROUBLE 1
knight 1
savvyKid 1
NOTHING BUT TROUBLE 1
sbcin1966newport 1
iced 1
Models IV Life 1
TECHNIQUES 1
stilktzin 1
EatYoChicken 1
RAY_512 1
HD Lowrider 1
PUPPETP13 1
SCHWINN_RIDER*73 1
Str8crazy80 1
LIL PHX 1
oscar8 1
bigentmagazine 1
IN$piratioN$ B.C 1
SHADOW714 1
fashizzle manizzle 1
sanjo_nena408 1
MiKLO 1
67Caprice 1
AutoMini 1
AZ WAR CHIEF 1
DripLOW 1
408SHARK 1
biggluv65 1
Randy Watson 1
Sweet Adictions 1
LVdroe 1
8-BALLING-247 1
the_blackwallstree 1
LOWRIDER SCENE 1
ogloko 1
viejitocencoast 1


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 17 2008, 10:26 PM~11116969
> *dam im still among the top
> CHILLY WILLY 5375
> juangotti 4552
> eric ramos 4057
> casper805 3225
> NaturalHighII 2012
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

fukk a chilly willy


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I thought Randy Watson posted more then one time in here?


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 17 2008, 08:28 PM~11116984
> *:0
> *


i figured id get that type of reaction


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 17 2008, 09:28 PM~11116984
> *:0
> *


Thats when his bike is going to be done, 2012. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NaturalHighII

lol, just what i expected...actually FYI its been sold, i been out the game for the longest but i thought id come say wats up


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 17 2008, 11:56 PM~11117286
> *lol, just what i expected...actually FYI its been sold, i been out the game for the longest but i thought id come say wats up
> *


Are you still T.A.


----------



## tequila sunrise

anyone going to the corona high school show? supposed to go to celebrate my girlfriend's b day sunday, but maybe i'll take her out tonight and then we can show up at the high school with the bike...it's been sitting and getting dusty. i gotta get some forks and a gooseneck by then. THE HUNT IS ON


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 17 2008, 11:30 PM~11117012
> *fukk a chilly willy
> *


x2


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 18 2008, 06:05 AM~11119159
> *Are you still T.A.
> *


what is ta


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 18 2008, 09:40 PM~11124237
> *what is ta
> *


Thee Artistics?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 18 2008, 07:40 PM~11124237
> *what is ta
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 18 2008, 10:42 PM~11124555
> *:banghead:
> *


sup raul. pm sent


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 18 2008, 08:45 PM~11124575
> *sup raul. pm sent
> *


no I am not looking for any room mates. :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 18 2008, 10:47 PM~11124584
> *no I am not looking for any room mates.  :|
> *


ohhh. damn... well uhh... damn... ok. well later


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## BASH3R

> [/quote/]
> that shit looks clean homie
> 
> 
> make one for me :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> *that shit looks clean homie
> make one for me :cheesy:
> *


I didnt make it. sam did. he also made this one.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 18 2008, 09:17 PM~11124825
> *I didnt make it. sam did.  he also made this one.
> 
> 
> *


they look good :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jul 18 2008, 11:18 PM~11124830
> *they look good  :0
> *


His up sam aka show-bound


----------



## 817Lowrider

I mad this one




I think its a lil off


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 18 2008, 09:21 PM~11124843
> *I mad this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its a lil off
> *


 :uh: i say you leave it to sam



























lol just kidding homie :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 18 2008, 09:19 PM~11124838
> *His up sam aka show-bound
> *


simon limon :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jul 18 2008, 11:23 PM~11124850
> *:uh:  i say you leave it to sam
> lol just kidding homie  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ass hole, lmao. that fool uses a mac. I made mine in paint. :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 18 2008, 09:24 PM~11124859
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ass hole, lmao. that fool uses a mac. I made mine in paint. :biggrin:
> *


hahah keeping it o.g. :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

og all day. ahahahahhaha


----------



## BASH3R

:thumbsup: thats whats up


----------



## 817Lowrider

:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck club hoppers


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jul 18 2008, 11:23 PM~11124850
> *:uh:  i say you leave it to sam
> lol just kidding homie  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ericg




----------



## 817Lowrider

yes sir


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 19 2008, 12:28 AM~11125285
> *yes sir
> *


gonna have some lowrider footage from the dvd up on here lil bit


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 19 2008, 12:41 AM~11125384
> *gonna have some lowrider footage from the dvd up on here lil bit
> *


mehhhhh



**** erectus


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 19 2008, 12:44 AM~11125407
> *mehhhhh
> **** erectus
> *


and you know this


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 18 2008, 09:24 PM~11124859
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ass hole, lmao. that fool uses a mac. I made mine in paint. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 19 2008, 12:04 PM~11127063
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: mas puto!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 18 2008, 11:21 PM~11124843
> *I mad this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its a lil off
> *


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup man


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

chillin uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, *show-bound
*****


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 20 2008, 01:20 PM~11132927
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: juangotti, show-bound
> ****
> *


1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *basher91* 

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jul 20 2008, 03:44 PM~11133033
> *1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: basher91
> 
> :0
> *


**** to the 2nd power :|


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 20 2008, 01:44 PM~11133039
> ***** to the 2nd power :|
> *


which equals juangotti :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

ohhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Lil Spanks

from todays show..mike has more pics...but we (the c.c) took 4 cars and we all got 4 trophies and took 2 bikes and took one home....
my pops car








pres. of oc chaps car...


----------



## tequila sunrise

YEAH, i was hoping to take the bike. i FINALLY seen the guy from aztlan bicycle and he's gonna look for some custom forks he had sittin around and see how much he wants. fortunately they are up the street from my work. all i need is a roof mounted bike rack so i don't have to take the bike apart and scratch it everytime i take it out.


----------



## tequila sunrise

and unfortunately, at the show, i didn't see much eye candy (t/a, TITS AND ASS)


----------



## 817Lowrider

meh all good


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

myspace.com/bachstor add me art


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 20 2008, 07:54 PM~11135130
> *from todays show..mike has more pics...but we (the c.c) took 4 cars and we all got 4 trophies and took 2 bikes and took one home....
> my pops car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pres. of oc chaps car...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn fool,that looks 110% better!!!!!what you working on?no more bikes :no: gotta get a car going,if you haven't already.i need to focus on my monte  :biggrin:


----------



## viejitocencoast

clean looking bomba .


----------



## 817Lowrider

Never seen the O.C. cars. only L.A.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jul 20 2008, 11:21 PM~11136585
> *damn fool,that looks 110% better!!!!!what you working on?no more bikes :no: gotta get a car going,if you haven't already.i need to focus on my monte   :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 21 2008, 08:23 AM~11137869
> *Never seen the O.C. cars. only L.A.
> *


 :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 20 2008, 07:54 PM~11135130
> *from todays show..mike has more pics...but we (the c.c) took 4 cars and we all got 4 trophies and took 2 bikes and took one home....
> my pops car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pres. of oc chaps car...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 21 2008, 09:59 AM~11138025
> *:|
> *


joto


----------



## eric ramos

clean ass caddy


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 21 2008, 08:12 PM~11142961
> *clean ass caddy
> *


x2 Pics of the murals on the back


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 21 2008, 07:12 PM~11142961
> *clean ass caddy
> *


 :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

*2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHILLY WILLY, tequila sunrise*
no pics mike?


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 21 2008, 09:00 PM~11145089
> *x2 Pics of the murals on the back
> *


no, sorry i didn't get pics of the mural. next time i will. i posted other pics of the show under the show topic ROYAL FANTASIES SHOW CORONA HIGH.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jul 22 2008, 02:18 PM~11150187
> *no, sorry i didn't get pics of the mural. next time i will. i posted other pics of the show under the show topic ROYAL FANTASIES SHOW CORONA HIGH.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 22 2008, 04:17 PM~11150814
> *
> *


you ship?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 22 2008, 06:32 PM~11152747
> *you ship?
> *


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

dam artie your dads car is way cleaner then wen i seen it back in the day


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 23 2008, 01:08 PM~11159317
> *dam artie your dads car is way cleaner then wen i seen it back in the day
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11068556


----------



## BallerzEmpire B.C.

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 5 2006, 08:12 PM~5187459
> *:worship:
> *


DO YOU HAVE PICS OF THE BLUE DRAGON 1.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BallerzEmpire B.C._@Jul 23 2008, 01:57 PM~11159792
> *DO YOU HAVE PICS OF THE BLUE DRAGON 1.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 23 2008, 04:16 PM~11161599
> *:|
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jul 23 2008, 05:18 PM~11161630
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: wad it dew


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 23 2008, 04:25 PM~11161677
> *:wave: wad it dew
> *


your mom.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 23 2008, 10:06 AM~11157427
> *
> *


PM your address so I can send you a money order. :angry:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 23 2008, 04:25 PM~11161677
> *:wave: wad it dew
> *


did you get my pm??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jul 23 2008, 10:45 PM~11163968
> *did you get my pm??
> *


that fool dont reply for shit. :angry:


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 21 2008, 06:12 PM~11142961
> *clean ass caddy
> *


hey eric i'm in crucez now  i scrapped that twisted frame and put the parts on a stingray


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jul 24 2008, 12:06 AM~11164787
> *hey eric i'm in crucez now  i scrapped that twisted frame and put the parts on a stingray
> *


Erics not gonna let your rep T.A. with out a mod done to that bike.


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 23 2008, 10:17 PM~11164874
> *Erics not gonna let your rep T.A. with out a mod done to that bike.
> *


  got some plans for it comin up real soon


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jul 24 2008, 12:18 AM~11164886
> * got some plans for it comin up real soon
> *


shirts and banners can be gotten thru me. LMK what you need after you talk to eric. Nice bike by the way


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 23 2008, 10:19 PM~11164903
> *shirts and banners can be gotten thru me. LMK what you need after you talk to eric. Nice bike by the way
> *


fo sho homie, and thanks :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

no pms???


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 23 2008, 08:48 PM~11163996
> *that fool dont reply for shit. :angry:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 24 2008, 10:17 AM~11167371
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise

aint shit been goin on over here


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 23 2008, 11:17 PM~11164874
> *Erics not gonna let your rep T.A. with out a mod done to that bike.
> *


 :angry: yes he will


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jul 24 2008, 03:10 PM~11169982
> *aint shit been goin on over here
> *


i need twisted forks
?? flat???


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 24 2008, 03:03 PM~11170425
> *:angry: yes he will
> *


----------



## The ZONE

so fellas, how we all doing?
still shirtless im afraid, but i have some new bikes being built


----------



## 2lowsyn

FUCK YHA 
THAT GIVE ME A MOUTH TO GET THIS BIKE OUT OF PAINT 
AND IM GUNA DO WHAT OYU SAID SHOWBOUND,


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 24 2008, 02:04 PM~11170431
> *i need twisted forks
> ?? flat???
> *


anything. just to keep my front wheel on.


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jul 24 2008, 04:52 PM~11171293
> *anything. just to keep my front wheel on.
> *


duck tape


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 24 2008, 02:11 PM~11168939
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 2lowsyn

check out my dogs 
















the mom is half pit and the dad was full pit . what does that make them ?


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jul 24 2008, 06:44 PM~11172068
> *check out my dogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the mom is half pit and the dad was full pit . what does that make them ?
> *


3/4 pit


----------



## 2lowsyn

lol  

realy


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jul 24 2008, 08:52 PM~11172131
> *3/4 pit
> *


x2 ahahaha


----------



## 2lowsyn

AWW dag thats fucked up, any body want one ?j\k

but realy any body guna try and come to the show ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jul 24 2008, 09:17 PM~11172411
> *AWW dag thats fucked up, any body want one ?j\k
> 
> but realy any body guna try and come to the show ?
> *


I wont be able to make that one. hit up customforlife aka kenneth on here. see if he wants to go


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jul 24 2008, 06:44 PM~11172068
> *check out my dogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUTS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jul 24 2008, 04:22 PM~11171475
> *duck tape
> *


all i have is a calculator, post it note and a paper clip...im gonna mc gyver the son of a bitch and make it work.


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jul 25 2008, 10:15 AM~11177280
> *all i have is a calculator, post it note and a paper clip...im gonna mc gyver the son of a bitch and make it work.
> *


i say that some times too. :roflmao:


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jul 25 2008, 10:15 AM~11177280
> *all i have is a calculator, post it note and a paper clip...im gonna mc gyver the son of a bitch and make it work.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

hey wassup fam!
:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

my bike framez gona b don on sunday or monday
n ima jus hav some fresh new partz till i get custome partz!
n hav that hydro system too


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Jul 25 2008, 02:03 PM~11178511
> *my bike framez gona b don on sunday or monday
> n ima jus hav some fresh new partz till i get custome partz!
> n hav that hydro system too
> *


 :|


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Jul 25 2008, 01:03 PM~11178511
> *my bike framez gona b don on sunday or monday
> n ima jus hav some fresh new partz till i get custome partz!
> n hav that hydro system too
> *


 :0 

ay homie did monchis talk too you??


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## tequila sunrise

hey art, can you get a hold of some flake? different shit like pink flake (looks bad ass with candy purple sprayed over, like my brother's bike), fireball, blue, and teal. let me know what kind of shit you have at your work. STILL WAITIN TO SEE SOME MODEL CARS!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jul 25 2008, 04:30 PM~11179616
> *hey art, can you get a hold of some flake? different shit like pink flake (looks bad ass with candy  purple sprayed over, like my brother's bike), fireball, blue, and teal. let me know what kind of shit you have at your work. STILL WAITIN TO SEE SOME MODEL CARS!!!
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

MINI FLAKE,no jumbo or anything


----------



## 817Lowrider

homos


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 25 2008, 08:51 PM~11180554
> *homos
> *


ill second that :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Jul 25 2008, 07:52 PM~11180561
> *ill second that :angry:
> *


agreed


----------



## las_crucez

mmmmmmmmmm, frijoles


----------



## las_crucez

:angry: i have to eat my frijoles n rice and a flauta before i can go riding my low low


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jul 25 2008, 08:49 PM~11180866
> *:angry: i have to eat my frijoles n rice and a flauta before i can go riding my low low
> *


ahahahahahahah mamasaidsowned!!!!!!


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 25 2008, 06:50 PM~11180868
> *ahahahahahahah mamasaidsowned!!!!!!
> *


lol, i just got back and I though some guy wanted to jack me, but his daughter was fine ass hell :cheesy:


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jul 26 2008, 12:41 PM~11181176
> *lol, i just got back and I though some guy wanted to jack me, but his daughter was fine ass hell :cheesy:
> *


hope you pulled that number.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jul 25 2008, 08:41 PM~11181176
> *lol, i just got back and I though some guy wanted to rape me, but his daughter was fine ass hell :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 25 2008, 10:12 PM~11182089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much is normal? :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 25 2008, 11:26 PM~11182181
> *How much is normal?  :dunno:
> *


u tell me :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 25 2008, 10:36 PM~11182225
> *u tell me :|
> *


I dont know but its gotta be more then $50 no? You know what, just turn around and ask your mom real quick.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Thee Artistics.

817 Lowriders


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn it I need a bike to show. got something up my sleave


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jul 25 2008, 07:49 PM~11180866
> *:angry: i have to eat my frijoles n rice and a flauta before i can go riding my low low
> *



NO "GREEN CHILI"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jul 25 2008, 02:18 PM~11179100
> *:0
> 
> ay homie did monchis talk too you??
> *


na he didnt y?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jul 25 2008, 09:41 PM~11181176
> *lol, i just got back and I though some guy wanted to jack me, but his daughter was fine ass hell :cheesy:
> *


LMAO


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jul 26 2008, 10:05 AM~11183928
> *NO "GREEN CHILI"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


oh i got some green chili


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 26 2008, 01:58 PM~11185191
> *LMAO
> *


i couldn't stop stairing at her tits :cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jul 25 2008, 06:41 PM~11181176
> *lol, i just got back and I though some guy wanted to jack me, but his daughter was fine ass hell :cheesy:
> *


i remember the days cruising the bike and almost getting jacked. all that changed once i started carrying a knife with me. shit, i still carry one on me.


----------



## show-bound

looky what i did!!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 26 2008, 05:51 PM~11186361
> *looky what i did!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 looks clean


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jul 26 2008, 07:52 PM~11186370
> *:0  looks clean
> *


still have to polish them


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 26 2008, 07:51 PM~11186361
> *looky what i did!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you did that???? ohh shit!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Got a new member in Cali. Let it be known homie. congrats on joining!!!!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

uffin:


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jul 26 2008, 02:24 PM~11185339
> *i remember the days cruising  the bike and almost getting jacked. all that changed  once i started carrying a knife with me. shit, i still carry  one on me.
> *


 :angry: I have one attached to under the seat and one in my pocket but people cant see it and they don't know i have it and still stare me down


----------



## 817Lowrider

lames!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 26 2008, 07:35 PM~11186581
> *Got a new member in Cali. Let it be known homie. congrats on joining!!!!
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

what up art??? pm me your paypal address and Ill pay you now to ship my frame.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 26 2008, 09:06 PM~11187364
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BASH3R

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jul 27 2008, 12:24 AM~11187768
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Arts bitch ass!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Buzzn throwed off a lil. what yall bitch ass ****** up too?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Jul 26 2008, 10:26 PM~11187775-->
> 
> 
> 
> Arts bitch ass!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Jul 26 2008, 10:27 PM~11187783
> *Buzzn throwed off a lil. what yall bitch ass ****** up too?
> *


WE'VE BEEN TRYING TO AVOID YOU :0 





















































































:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck it. just watch some ufc/elite on tv. ready to e-box. hahahah


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 26 2008, 10:29 PM~11187797
> *fuck it. just watch some ufc/elite on tv. ready to e-box. hahahah
> *


 :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jul 27 2008, 12:24 AM~11187768
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


damn them some old ass rims...i would sy this is was an old pic....i see the rip on the sleeve...

mc cleans...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 27 2008, 12:31 AM~11187811
> *damn them some old ass rims...i would sy this is was an old pic....i see the rip on the sleeve...
> 
> mc cleans...
> *


shut up joto. take your ass to bed puto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 27 2008, 12:32 AM~11187818
> *shut up joto. take your ass to bed puto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


getting the bike ready for the set up tommarow at the ART GALLERY


----------



## 817Lowrider

Should I get em for DB 6 spoke pattern?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 27 2008, 12:34 AM~11187827
> *getting the bike ready for the set up tommarow at the ART GALLERY
> *


post pics up when done.


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 26 2008, 10:34 PM~11187830
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I get em for DB 6 spoke pattern?
> *


how much he asking?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jul 27 2008, 12:47 AM~11187897
> *how much he asking?
> *


85 shipped


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 26 2008, 10:48 PM~11187902
> *85 shipped
> *


how much were the ones u wanted on egay?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 27 2008, 12:34 AM~11187830
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I get em for DB 6 spoke pattern?
> *


them will work..are they just reg fans...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 27 2008, 01:04 AM~11187966
> *them will work..are they just reg fans...
> *


No these are dime a dozen fans


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jul 27 2008, 01:02 AM~11187960
> *how much were the ones u wanted on egay?
> *


125 shipped


----------



## six trey impala

HOWDY CULEROS!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 27 2008, 01:12 AM~11187992
> *125 shipped
> *


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 26 2008, 07:56 PM~11186385
> *still have to polish them
> *


only thing man, you need to polish that stuff first, or you will lose alot of detail during polishing....you get it polished out, then engrave then chrome...   


looks good though, what did you do it with???


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 27 2008, 01:17 AM~11188016
> *only thing man, you need to polish that stuff first, or you will lose alot of detail during polishing....you get it polished out, then engrave then chrome...
> looks good though, what did you do it with???
> *


they are alluminum  

dont need to chrome! :cheesy:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 27 2008, 01:19 AM~11188026
> *they are alluminum
> 
> dont need to chrome! :cheesy:
> *


ok but still better to polish first, im not a pro homie but i have done ALOT of shit, and im just trying to help you out....but whatever


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 27 2008, 01:26 AM~11188048
> *ok but still better to polish first, im not a pro homie but i have done ALOT of shit, and im just trying to help you out....but whatever
> *


  

the polish you are refering in pre chrome metal prep...

im litterally talking about alluminum polish! :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 27 2008, 01:27 AM~11188053
> *
> 
> the polish you are refering in pre chrome metal prep...
> 
> im litterally talking about alluminum polish! :biggrin:
> *


so you meant that you just need to clean them up now, not polish them out...i get it...either way it looks pretty good, what did you do it with...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 27 2008, 01:14 AM~11187999
> *HOWDY CULEROS!!! :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup trey


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 27 2008, 01:31 AM~11188064
> *so you meant that you just need to clean them up now, not polish them out...i get it...either way it looks pretty good, what did you do it with...
> *


polish them with the polishing wheel...
preciate that!

a dremel "19.99 no name brand from autzone... with engraving tip...


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 27 2008, 01:34 AM~11188075
> *polish them with the polishing wheel...
> preciate that!
> 
> a dremel "19.99 no name brand from autzone...  with engraving tip...
> *



cool, i never tried it using one of those on aluminum but since its so soft, i guess it could work....looks like it did ok...


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 27 2008, 01:36 AM~11188084
> *cool, i never tried it using one of those on aluminum but since its so soft, i guess it could work....looks like it did ok...
> *


eats it up like butta!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn I feel way better


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 27 2008, 12:07 PM~11189361
> *Damn I feel way better
> *


you finally had butt seks


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 26 2008, 11:31 PM~11188066
> *sup trey
> *


What up!!! any shows coming up over there?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 27 2008, 10:07 AM~11189361
> *Damn I feel way better
> *


did u have chorro?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 27 2008, 12:11 PM~11189374
> *did u have chorro?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


he got some CHORIZO


----------



## show-bound

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 27 2008, 10:13 AM~11189378
> *he got some CHORIZO
> *


mmmm i'm about to eat chorizo n beanz n cheeze for breakfast :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 27 2008, 12:13 PM~11189378
> *he got some CHORIZO
> *


no chorro and hell no!!!!!!!!! no chrizo ***!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 27 2008, 10:18 AM~11189400
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


crazy


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 27 2008, 04:21 PM~11190762
> *no chorro and hell no!!!!!!!!! no chrizo ***!!!!!!!!!
> *


bahahhahaha!

SHIT CAME OUT HELLA CLEAN!!! everything polished out like chrome!!!

hella nice...give the bik some bling!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

finalty somthing custom


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 27 2008, 05:07 PM~11191445
> *finalty somthing custom
> *


waddup


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 27 2008, 06:40 PM~11191310
> *bahahhahaha!
> 
> SHIT CAME OUT HELLA CLEAN!!! everything polished out like chrome!!!
> 
> hella nice...give the bik some bling!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


some *bling*? *****!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

bored...


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 27 2008, 09:15 PM~11193206
> *
> 
> 
> bored...
> *











:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jul 27 2008, 11:21 PM~11193264
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


ohhh you want to play that game...


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 27 2008, 09:21 PM~11193269
> *ohhh you want to play that game...
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 817Lowrider

I shouldnt have brought the big guns out first.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR




----------



## 817Lowrider

Thats a bad ass fuckin banner


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

so did i win the game? lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jul 28 2008, 12:26 AM~11193750
> *so did i win the game? lol
> *


Old school always wins. ahaha


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jul 27 2008, 11:25 PM~11193737
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 28 2008, 03:24 PM~11198991
> *:|
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 28 2008, 05:24 PM~11198991
> *:|
> *


no more bullshit fool


----------



## las_crucez

fuck yeah! i just had Caldo! :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 28 2008, 08:48 PM~11200743
> *no more bullshit fool
> *


DETAILS...lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 28 2008, 09:14 PM~11201024
> *DETAILS...lol
> *


wish that fool would send me my frame!!!!!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 28 2008, 09:15 PM~11201030
> *wish that fool would send me my frame!!!!!!!
> *


CASPER IS GOING TO SEE HIM NEXT WEEK..HAVE HIM PICK IT UP AND SHIP IT!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 28 2008, 09:18 PM~11201059
> *CASPER IS GOING TO SEE HIM NEXT WEEK..HAVE HIM PICK IT UP AND SHIP IT!
> *


that fool aint gonna do shit. hes a lazy ass fuck too!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 28 2008, 07:21 PM~11201097
> *that fool aint gonna do shit. hes a lazy ass fuck too!!!
> *


x805


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 28 2008, 09:21 PM~11201097
> *that fool aint gonna do shit. hes a lazy ass fuck too!!!
> *


TALKED TO HIM BOUT PICKING UP THE SHIRTS OR SOME $$


----------



## 817Lowrider

You did or you want me to? pm me that jotos number


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 28 2008, 09:25 PM~11201151
> *You did or you want me to? pm me that jotos number
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 28 2008, 09:26 PM~11201163
> *:biggrin:
> *


edit owned


----------



## show-bound

I WILL HAVE PICS LATER IN THE WEEK OF THE art gallery!! COOL LIL SETUP OUT THERE....EXPECTING OVER 900 PEEPS THIS WEEKEND!

VALUE ON SOME OF THE BIKES ARE CRAZZZZZY !!!!!!! $$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 28 2008, 09:30 PM~11201202
> *I WILL HAVE PICS LATER IN THE WEEK OF THE art gallery!!  COOL LIL SETUP OUT THERE....EXPECTING OVER 900 PEEPS THIS WEEKEND!
> 
> VALUE ON SOME OF THE BIKES ARE CRAZZZZZY !!!!!!! $$$$$$$$$$$$$
> *


word? how much they apraise skylers bike at?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 28 2008, 09:32 PM~11201224
> *word?  how much they apraise skylers bike at?
> *


WE GOT TO WRITE IT IN, THE ART GUY THERE APPRAISED KYLES THE SKELETONS AT 80,000


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 28 2008, 09:34 PM~11201241
> *WE GOT TO WRITE IT IN, THE ART GUY THERE APPRAISED KYLES THE SKELETONS AT 80,000
> *


  :loco:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 28 2008, 09:35 PM~11201253
> *  :loco:
> *


WHEN ITS ART ITS A WHOLE DIFFERENT BALLGMAE! 
THERE SOME THINGS THAT ARE JUST PRICELESS...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 28 2008, 09:36 PM~11201267
> *WHEN ITS ART ITS A WHOLE DIFFERENT BALLGMAE!
> THERE SOME THINGS THAT ARE JUST PRICELESS...
> *


this fool. ahahahahahah priceless or price up. hustle them fools. Ide brake my shit on purpose. :0 ha j/p


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 28 2008, 09:38 PM~11201285
> *this fool. ahahahahahah priceless or price up. hustle them fools. Ide brake my shit on purpose.  :0  ha j/p
> *


LOL. 

WHEN YOU BUILD CHIT YOURSELF YOU CAN CALL A MASTERPEICE...LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 28 2008, 09:40 PM~11201312
> *LOL.
> 
> WHEN YOU BUILD CHIT YOURSELF YOU CAN CALL A MASTERPEICE...LOL
> *


hey whats that mean fool. I built the frame for my red bike joto.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 28 2008, 09:41 PM~11201318
> *hey whats that mean fool. I built the frame for my red bike joto.
> *


HAHAHHAHA. BUT HURT...

IM TALKING BOUT EVERYTHING!!!!!!!! LIKE A SCULPTURE! IN PERTAINING TO ART.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 28 2008, 09:44 PM~11201348
> *HAHAHHAHA. BUT HURT...
> 
> IM TALKING BOUT EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!  LIKE A SCULPTURE! IN PERTAINING TO ART.
> *


I aint but hurt. Im just sayin. :biggrin: 
thought you tryin call me out I was about to
Lay the


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 28 2008, 09:46 PM~11201373
> *I aint but hurt. Im just sayin. :biggrin:
> thought you tryin call me out I was about to
> Lay the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 stfu PANSON


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 28 2008, 09:47 PM~11201383
> *stfu PANSON
> *


I was like PAN SON wtf
then the messican in me was like ohhhhhhhh


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 28 2008, 10:16 PM~11201628
> *I was like PAN SON wtf
> then the messican in me was like ohhhhhhhh
> *


LOL...I DONT KNOW HOW TO TYPE THE IN-U ETS


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 28 2008, 10:18 PM~11201646
> *LOL...I DONT KNOW HOW TO TYPE THE IN-U ETS
> *


Lame any way. round these parts we speak a lil language call english. :|










:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

homos art is


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

wassup fam!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Sup Fernando. hows it going.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

nutin much jus posted at my pad!
wat yu up to!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Jul 29 2008, 12:10 AM~11202897
> *wassup fam!
> *


blow the dust off this dude....why you never come in no more


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Jul 29 2008, 12:15 AM~11202941
> *nutin much jus posted at my pad!
> wat yu up to!
> *


being bored working tryna finish this damn bike


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 28 2008, 10:15 PM~11202943
> *blow the dust off this dude....why you never come  in no more
> *


i had to catch up on skoo shit
workin my ass off


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 28 2008, 10:16 PM~11202958
> *being bored working tryna finish this damn bike
> *


fuk me to!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Jul 29 2008, 12:18 AM~11202976
> *fuk me to!
> *


Thats how it is fool. only gets worse as you get older. ahaha :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 28 2008, 10:19 PM~11203009
> *Thats how it is fool. only gets worse as you get older. ahaha :biggrin:
> *


haha foreal
im gettin my jopb soon jus need to go to the interviewz now!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Jul 29 2008, 12:24 AM~11203065
> *haha foreal
> im gettin my jopb soon jus need to go to the interviewz now!
> *


cool make sure you dont say interviewz and you say interviews.  :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 29 2008, 12:25 AM~11203077
> *cool make sure you dont say interviewz and you say interviews.   :biggrin:
> *


the KING of interviewz


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 29 2008, 12:34 AM~11203154
> *the KING of interviewz
> *


DAMN RIGHT. i WENT ON LIKE 4 IN 1 WEEK!!!!




3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: juangotti, *FREAKY BEHAVIOR,* NINETEEN.O.FOUR
Ordered your banner bro. Should be done by Wednesday out friday!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 28 2008, 10:49 PM~11203304
> *DAMN RIGHT. i WENT ON LIKE 4 IN 1 WEEK!!!!
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: juangotti, FREAKY BEHAVIOR, NINETEEN.O.FOUR
> Ordered your banner bro. Should be done by Wednesday out friday!
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## show-bound

CASH MONEY!!!!!!!!









ON THE SCENE!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 29 2008, 02:32 AM~11203842
> *CASH MONEY!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ON THE SCENE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im there bike or no bike.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

there was an earth quake here in ca! biggest one i felt.. pretty crazy


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jul 29 2008, 12:19 PM~11206791
> *there was an earth quake here in ca! biggest one i felt.. pretty crazy
> *


I FELT IT TOO.. BUT I THINK SOMEONE FELL AND CAUSE THE EARTH TO SHAKE :0


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jul 29 2008, 12:24 PM~11206844
> *I FELT IT TOO.. BUT I THINK SOMEONE FELL AND CAUSE THE EARTH TO SHAKE :0
> *


i farted


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jul 29 2008, 12:33 PM~11206938
> *i farted
> *


 :0 NO WONDER


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 27 2008, 10:13 AM~11189378
> *he got some CHORIZO
> *


u probably eat his... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jul 29 2008, 01:19 PM~11206791
> *there was an earth quake here in ca! biggest one i felt.. pretty crazy
> *


OH YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :cheesy:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 29 2008, 12:40 PM~11207001
> *OH YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :cheesy:
> *


yeaa it felt nice :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

me n casper take over this bitch in less of a week


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 29 2008, 07:17 PM~11209610
> *me n casper take over this bitch in less of a week
> *


LAME!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos

make it like the old times


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck the old times!!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 29 2008, 07:24 PM~11209674
> *make it like the old times
> *


YOU DIDNT HAVE CHIT IN THE OLD TIMES....

YOU DONT GOT CHIT NOW...HAHAHHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 817Lowrider

ohh shit sam in nija mode ahahahhaa


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 29 2008, 07:28 PM~11209727
> *ohh shit sam in nija mode ahahahhaa
> *


AHAHAHHAHAHHAAHA


----------



## eric ramos

all u texas cats watch out changes will happen


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 29 2008, 07:32 PM~11209770
> *all u texas cats watch out changes will happen
> *


hoppin. :uh:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 29 2008, 07:32 PM~11209770
> *all u texas cats watch out changes will happen
> *


STRIP THAT BITCH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

not so good of pics =/


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 29 2008, 09:58 PM~11211684
> *
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 30 2008, 10:00 AM~11214089
> *:|
> *


damn you play to much. I need my shit!!!!!!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR




----------



## 817Lowrider

what up foolios


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 2lowsyn

does any one have some fender breces up for sale ?
thats all i need now









AND A SHIRT FOR ME AND MY BOYS.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jul 31 2008, 03:27 PM~11226051
> *does any one have some fender breces up for sale ?
> thats all i need now
> AND A SHIRT FOR ME AND MY BOYS.
> *


i believe i have some extras....


----------



## 2lowsyn

how much you want for them ( i cant get everything for free. i wouldnt feel right .


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jul 31 2008, 04:36 PM~11226766
> *how much you want for them ( i cant get everything for free. i wouldnt  feel right .
> *


they aint worth but a couple of dollars...


----------



## 2lowsyn

kool.  

ill take pics of the bike soon.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jul 31 2008, 05:37 PM~11227251
> *kool.
> 
> ill take pics of the bike soon.
> *


where they at? :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

does anyone else need shirts...

jaunita...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 31 2008, 11:25 PM~11230455
> *does anyone else need shirts...
> 
> jaunita...
> *


Rene and his boys
Kenneth
and
thats it for now

every one else gots shirts


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 31 2008, 11:26 PM~11230468
> *Rene and his boys
> Kenneth
> and
> thats it for now
> 
> every one else gots shirts
> *


anyone want to add thier name to the list let me know...gonna do another run!

new memebrs from all over...


----------



## 817Lowrider

Hit me up if you need some designs for your bike. I got some crazy ideas here


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 31 2008, 11:50 PM~11230737
> *Hit me up if you need some designs for your bike. I got some crazy ideas here
> *


hit me up for taht INGRAVING!!! got yalls back!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 31 2008, 11:50 PM~11230737
> *Hit me up if you need some designs for your bike. I got some crazy ideas here
> *


lies...i draw better..hahahhhaa


----------



## show-bound

have you scene this BIKE!!!

MISSING!!! LAST SCENE IN NY...


lol JK BONES let me know when this is coming.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 1 2008, 12:20 AM~11231016
> *have you scene this BIKE!!!
> 
> MISSING!!! LAST SCENE IN NY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


for real!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Lates Putos Ima crash.. Art you PUTO call me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 1 2008, 12:27 AM~11231060
> *for real!!!!!!!
> *


this tahng was sapposed to be shipped i dont know how many times...two weeks ago casper told me agin ask for my address etc...nothing ....


he keeps calling me...bones dont answer or pick up!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

is it still at bones shop


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 1 2008, 12:37 AM~11231144
> *is it still at bones shop
> *


i take it it is...its not here! casper needs to pay shipping i guess.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Dont know. WHat ya going to do with it when you get it?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 1 2008, 09:16 AM~11232407
> *Dont know. WHat ya going to do with it when you get it?
> *


hold it for a yr... :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 1 2008, 08:22 AM~11232797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2008, 10:30 AM~11233297
> *I LOVE IT IN MY PIE HOLE
> *


:|


----------



## BASH3R

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 1 2008, 10:22 AM~11232797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I want 2 copies!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

*<span style='colorrange'>PM ME!!!!
ALSO DUES WILL BE DUE ON THE 10TH OF THIS MONTH!!!!
PM ME FOR DETAILS!!!!!!!*


----------



## socios b.c. prez

pm sent


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 1 2008, 12:47 PM~11234915
> *SNOOSSAGES!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 1 2008, 06:01 PM~11237660
> *<span style='colorrange'>PM ME!!!!
> ALSO DUES WILL BE DUE ON THE 10TH OF THIS MONTH!!!!
> PM ME FOR DETAILS!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 1 2008, 10:22 AM~11232797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

juan any news on the hats?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 1 2008, 10:23 PM~11238549
> *juan any news on the hats?
> *


The dude I was gonna have make em closed shop. I still have your money though. I am talking to another shop about your banner


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 1 2008, 10:48 PM~11238672
> *The dude I was gonna have make em closed shop. I still have your money though. I am talking to another shop about your banner
> *


signs on the go...fast signs....they should be the same price...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 1 2008, 10:53 PM~11238709
> *signs on the go...fast signs....they should be the same price...
> *


ohh ok. Ill do that tomorrow


----------



## 817Lowrider

This is the ribbon we need to use sammers


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 1 2008, 11:00 PM~11238755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the ribbon we need to use sammers
> *


we can do that! i went off the plaques


----------



## 817Lowrider

ohhh shit


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 1 2008, 11:09 PM~11238807
> *we can do that! i went off the plaques
> *


Work your magic.  :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound




----------



## show-bound




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

bad ass bike..


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 2 2008, 01:25 AM~11239765
> *bad ass bike..
> *


ITS COME ALONG WAYS!!

THANK YOU! MY BOY IS REALLY PROUD OF IT!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 1 2008, 11:26 PM~11239772
> *ITS COME ALONG WAYS!!
> 
> THANK YOU!  MY BOY IS REALLY PROUD OF IT!
> *



you really can say you did all the work your self!! i wish i could do that..


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 1 2008, 10:18 PM~11239725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0  nice job sam keep it up homey it came out real nice


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR+Aug 2 2008, 01:48 AM~11239884-->
> 
> 
> 
> you really can say you did all the work your self!! i wish i could do that..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOT TO MANY CATS CAN OWN UP 100%...IT FEELS GOOOOOOOD.
> MIGHT HAVE TO CHANGE THE NAME LOL...BUT A LIL FEW MORE THINGS FOR IT..
> <!--QuoteBegin-casper805_@Aug 2 2008, 01:56 AM~11239923
> *:0    nice job sam keep it up homey it came out real nice
> *


THANKS SON, MORE TO COME! SAY AT THIS POINT I WILL START OUT-SOURCING WHAT I NEED TO


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 2 2008, 01:56 AM~11239923
> *:0    nice job sam keep it up homey it came out real nice
> *


shut up joto


----------



## Raguness

I remember when my sister had purple painted walls. :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 1 2008, 09:00 PM~11238755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the ribbon we need to use sammers
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

:0


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 1 2008, 07:23 PM~11238549
> *juan any news on the hats?
> *


there is pleanty of embroidery shops here in cali that can get some hats done. there is a good one in upland that i used to go to when i was in elite. my shirts were made in 95 and still looking good. no threads coming apart at all. as far as banners go, that's easy as well. i think its time to retire the o.c. car club banner.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 2 2008, 03:56 PM~11242245
> *there is pleanty of embroidery shops here in cali that can get some hats done. there is a good one in upland that i used to go to when i was in elite. my shirts were made in 95 and still looking good. no threads coming apart at all. as far as banners go, that's easy as well. i think its time to retire the o.c. car club banner.
> *


:0 :nono:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

what happen to this bike art???


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 1 2008, 09:00 PM~11238755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the ribbon we need to use sammers
> *


i b l0okn sexxi!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Aug 3 2008, 02:37 AM~11245451
> *i b l0okn sexxi!
> *


shut up joto


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 3 2008, 09:01 AM~11246319
> *shut up joto
> *


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: socios b.c. prez, *casper805*


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Aug 3 2008, 11:00 AM~11247208-->
> 
> 
> 
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: socios b.c. prez, *casper805*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by eric [email protected] 16 2008, 07:46 PM~11107766
> *man i miss the old days wen real nigas was on
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jul 16 2008, 09:53 PM~11108975
> *YEAH I DO 2. . .  I DONT EVEN COME ON HERE ANY MORE CUZ FOOS B ACTING STUPID ON OUR TOPIC EVEN CLUB MEMBERS. . .  .
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 3 2008, 12:04 PM~11247227
> *
> *


you going to be at the fresno show?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 3 2008, 11:10 AM~11247251
> *you going to be at the fresno show?
> *


when?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 3 2008, 12:10 PM~11247254
> *when?
> *


aug 17th.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 3 2008, 12:11 PM~11247260
> *aug 17th.
> *


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 3 2008, 12:12 PM~11247267
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oo i wanna bust a road trip :0 stay at rauls pad n eat his food :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 3 2008, 11:12 AM~11247267
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 u going?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR+Aug 3 2008, 12:13 PM~11247271-->
> 
> 
> 
> oo i wanna bust a road trip :0 stay at rauls pad n eat his food :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i live 3 hours away from Fresno. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-casper805_@Aug 3 2008, 12:16 PM~11247288
> *:0  u going?
> *


I will be there for sure.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 3 2008, 11:27 AM~11247346
> *i live 3 hours away from Fresno.  :biggrin:
> I will be there for sure.
> *


k ill try to make it


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 3 2008, 12:27 PM~11247346
> *i live 3 hours away from Fresno.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 3 2008, 02:31 PM~11247362
> *k ill try to make it
> *


bullshit


----------



## 817Lowrider

*I SENT OUT A PM TO ALL TX CHAP!!!!*


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 3 2008, 03:36 PM~11247641
> *I SENT OUT A PM TO ALL TX CHAP!!!!
> 
> 
> *


i will just paypal mines!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 3 2008, 03:43 PM~11247683
> *i will just paypal mines!
> *


LMK when so I can transfer it stright to my bank so I can take it out.  

we are going to start enforcing the dues a little.


----------



## 2lowsyn

understood . 10 on 10 .



















pianting this week.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 3 2008, 05:11 PM~11248015
> *understood .  10 on 10 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pianting this week.
> *


THAT SHIT LOOKS NICE!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

We got a new prospect here in TX


----------



## 2lowsyn

like who ? :wave:
OH and showbound pm me your addy for the cash im sending you mine 
righ t ........ NOW 







oh you messed it ..


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 3 2008, 08:12 PM~11248963
> *like who ? :wave:
> OH and showbound pm me your addy for the cash im sending you mine
> righ  t  ........  NOW
> oh you messed it ..
> *


pm it to me. and the prospect is a 13 year old girl :0


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 2lowsyn

man how can i get up there ? hummmmkMmmmm


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 3 2008, 08:39 PM~11249147
> *man how can i get up there ? hummmmkMmmmm
> *


Bring your ass. :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

my ass is still working on penche caro. fuckn tranys <<lol i said trannys.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 3 2008, 08:59 PM~11249286
> *my ass is still working on penche caro. fuckn tranys <<lol i said trannys.
> *


all good bro. hey next time


----------



## 2lowsyn

hell no ill send the bike to you LOL and you can set it up


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 3 2008, 09:01 PM~11249301
> *hell no ill send the bike to you LOL and you can set it up
> *


if you want fuck it. ahahahha


----------



## 2lowsyn

for real i just it out ther in the show even if im not , i want it to be notice.
and for the club to grow.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 3 2008, 09:11 PM~11249369
> *for real i just it out ther in the show even if im not , i want it to be notice.
> and for the club to grow.
> *


up to you bro.


----------



## 2lowsyn

oh i read your pm. ill see what i can do foo.

make sure you got my plauqe by that time then LOL :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 3 2008, 09:14 PM~11249399
> *oh i read your pm. ill see what i can do foo.
> 
> make sure you got my plauqe by that time then LOL :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 2lowsyn

:biggrin: 

yha im looking to rep it now and then send the bike back in to body work asap when the shows are all done shouldnt be long but i want to do some 3d shit on it.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 3 2008, 09:19 PM~11249436
> *:biggrin:
> 
> yha im looking to rep it now and then send the bike back in to body work asap when the shows are all done shouldnt be long but i want to do some 3d shit on it.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 thats whats up


----------



## 2lowsyn

wait a min,...... thats a school night ..... ILL SEE WHATS UP WHEN IT COMES TO IT. :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Already bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 3 2008, 03:11 PM~11248015
> *understood .  10 on 10 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pianting this week.
> *


 :thumbsup: I like those skirts.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 3 2008, 08:22 PM~11249051
> *pm it to me. and the prospect is a 13 year old girl  :0
> *


just your age//

bahhhahahhahahha


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 3 2008, 11:51 PM~11250896
> *just your age//
> 
> bahhhahahhahahha
> *


fuck you joto. its my niece. she got her self a nice project.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 4 2008, 12:02 AM~11251002
> *fuck you joto. its my niece. she got her self a nice project.
> *


you still look twelve! hahahhahhaha

whats new...update manna evening! :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 4 2008, 12:04 AM~11251015
> *you still look twelve!  hahahhahhaha
> 
> whats new...update manna evening! :cheesy:
> *


updates on what? this aint a pay week for me..


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 4 2008, 12:05 AM~11251022
> *updates on what? this aint a pay week for me..
> *


que que...gonna finish up everythhing fagol!

maybe even engreve a certain chain guard


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 4 2008, 12:07 AM~11251043
> *que que...gonna finish up everythhing fagol!
> 
> maybe even engreve a certain chain guard
> *


 :nono: Unless your gonna engrave a bitch in a bucket hat :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 4 2008, 12:10 AM~11251069
> *:nono:  Unless your gonna engrave a bitch in a bucket hat :cheesy:
> *


IT CAN BE DONE!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 4 2008, 12:10 AM~11251079
> *IT CAN BE DONE!!
> *


 with a dremel?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 4 2008, 12:11 AM~11251085
> *with a dremel?
> *


an artist has no limits!!! its ike drawing with a pen!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 4 2008, 12:12 AM~11251097
> *an artist has no limits!!! its ike drawing with a pen!
> *


Alright but dont fuck it up fool. :biggrin: 

fenders done :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 4 2008, 12:14 AM~11251120
> *Alright but dont fuck it up fool.  :biggrin:
> 
> fenders done  :cheesy:
> *


just about..3 hrs left!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 4 2008, 12:15 AM~11251130
> *just about..3 hrs left!
> *


pics of it didnt happen...


that dude keneth pretty upset about his plaque. but he understood what happen.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 4 2008, 12:17 AM~11251145
> *pics of it didnt happen...
> that dude keneth pretty upset about his plaque. but he understood what happen.
> *


you get pics when you pick up the frame!

i will be sending him skys ...he can use that for the meantime, wait for the other to come in


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 4 2008, 12:26 AM~11251213
> *you get pics when you pick up the frame!
> 
> i will be sending him skys ...he can use that for the meantime, wait for the other to come in
> *


ASS HOLE
Got a homie from rollerz gping to lubbock. might have him swing by. hey did homeboy stripe it already?
I ordered my bros. the other day. and I am ordering a new one for me. car size!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 4 2008, 12:28 AM~11251236
> *ASS HOLE
> Got a homie from rollerz gping to lubbock. might have him swing by. hey did homeboy stripe it already?
> I ordered my bros. the other day. and I am ordering a new one for me. car size!!!
> *


good to go by sun


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 4 2008, 12:35 AM~11251300
> *good to go by sun
> *


Word If your serious Ill role out there and pick it up my self.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 4 2008, 12:38 AM~11251330
> *Word If your serious Ill role out there and pick it up my self.
> *


bring your ass...i aint gonna give it to anyone else...lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 4 2008, 12:42 AM~11251369
> *bring your ass...i aint gonna give it to anyone else...lol
> *


ahahahhah fuck it we gonna role out. wathc a cowboy game drink some beer eat some wings and role out.
lmk what day.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 4 2008, 12:43 AM~11251379
> *ahahahhah fuck it we gonna role out. wathc a cowboy game drink some beer eat some wings and role out.
> lmk what day.
> *


sunday!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 4 2008, 12:45 AM~11251400
> *sunday!
> *


cant be sunday bout how about the following sat


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 4 2008, 12:46 AM~11251407
> *cant be sunday bout how about the following sat
> *


ok


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 4 2008, 12:48 AM~11251420
> *ok
> *


cool.  Ima rent a car and we will role out


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 4 2008, 12:49 AM~11251430
> *cool.   Ima rent a car and we will role out
> *


cool, i will mow my back yard!

you will be able to go to the gallery!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 4 2008, 12:50 AM~11251451
> *cool, i will mow my back yard!
> 
> you will be able to go tot he museum!
> *



address?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 4 2008, 12:51 AM~11251460
> *address?
> *


hook it up later!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 4 2008, 12:52 AM~11251468
> *hook it up later!
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 3 2008, 12:26 PM~11247601
> *bullshit
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 4 2008, 03:06 AM~11252112
> *:uh:
> *


thats how you be looking at art with the dick in your mouf!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 4 2008, 08:06 AM~11252806
> *thats how you be looking at art with the dick in your mouf!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 4 2008, 07:06 AM~11252806
> *thats how you be looking at art with the dick in your mouf!!
> *


real talk


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 4 2008, 10:40 AM~11253796
> *real talk
> *


YOU MOM :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 4 2008, 10:22 AM~11254244
> *YOU MOM :|
> *


real talk


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

WAT IT DEW BITCHES!
ITZ MY BIRTHDAY TODEY!
:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 4 2008, 11:31 AM~11254328
> *real talk
> *


 :|


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Aug 4 2008, 10:43 AM~11254446
> *WAT IT DEW BITCHES!
> ITZ MY BIRTHDAY TODEY!
> :biggrin:
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY. drink it up :biggrin:









you get some of thees :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Aug 4 2008, 10:43 AM~11254446
> *WAT IT DEW BITCHES!
> ITZ MY BIRTHDAY TODEY!
> :biggrin:
> *


happy b dayy dog


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 4 2008, 10:17 AM~11253134
> *:roflmao:
> *


whats the deal fool?


----------



## 2lowsyn

'HIGH' everybody :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 4 2008, 10:22 PM~11260256
> *whats the deal fool?
> *


plays to much!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 4 2008, 11:09 PM~11260730
> *plays to much!
> *


forreal


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 4 2008, 11:13 PM~11260779
> *forreal
> *


ART WHATS THE HOLD UP BRO.


----------



## 817Lowrider

hes a biatch!!!!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 4 2008, 11:19 PM~11260853
> *hes a biatch!!!!!!
> *


soooooooooo....what new


----------



## 817Lowrider

trying to get some one to role with me to Lubock


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 4 2008, 11:23 PM~11260908
> *trying to get some one to role with me to Lubock
> *


bitch you cant go no where by yo self


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

if i wanna get a dickies shirt made and hat what do i bring to the embroider shop?? anyone have connects?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 4 2008, 11:24 PM~11260917
> *bitch you cant go no where by yo self
> *


fuck that. I aint going to fuckin lubbock by my self. I might get lost :biggrin: 
Alonso I see you. wanna role?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 4 2008, 11:25 PM~11260939
> *if i wanna get a dickies shirt made and hat what do i bring to the embroider shop?? anyone have connects?
> *


take them a image file in black and white...

they should be able to resize it...


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 4 2008, 09:26 PM~11260948
> *take them a image file in black and white...
> 
> they should be able to resize it...
> *


any one have a large file size image of thee artistics so cal banner they can send me a link?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

any news on the banner juan?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 4 2008, 11:31 PM~11261005
> *any one have a large file size image of thee artistics so cal banner they can send me a link?
> *


I a going to refund your 25 bucks cus I have not found a place to make the new banner at.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 4 2008, 11:35 PM~11261036
> *any news on the banner juan?
> *


I just posted it ahaha


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 4 2008, 11:35 PM~11261048
> *I a going to refund your 25 bucks cus I have not found a place to mae a banner at.
> *


http://www.signsonthego.com


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 4 2008, 11:38 PM~11261089
> *http://www.signsonthego.com
> *


correction have not went to look. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 4 2008, 11:39 PM~11261105
> *correction have not went to look. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


http://www.fastsigns.com/
you can even email them the design and they will have it ready in a coupl of hrs!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 4 2008, 11:41 PM~11261127
> *http://www.fastsigns.com/
> you can even email them the design and they will have it ready in a coupl of hrs!
> *


thats how I used to do it.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 4 2008, 11:42 PM~11261134
> *thats how I used to do it.
> *


put your zip in there and it will give ya some chioces!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 4 2008, 11:42 PM~11261140
> *put your zip in there and it will give ya some chioces!
> *


Tomorrow. Ill do it.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 4 2008, 11:43 PM~11261157
> *Tomorrow. Ill do it.
> *


what ever you say ART


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 4 2008, 11:44 PM~11261165
> *what ever you say ART
> *


awwww dont go there ashole. I dont procrastinate that much fucker!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 4 2008, 09:46 PM~11261184
> *awwww dont go there ashole. I dont procrastinate that much fucker!
> *


 :|


----------



## 2lowsyn

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










im in a good mood.


----------



## 817Lowrider

me too. a lil


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 4 2008, 09:43 PM~11261157
> *Tomorrow. Ill do it.
> *


----------



## 2lowsyn

say what do you think of this coloer for a base , only caus i already have a 'velvet' seat








dont look at the car. and ther would be 2 more colors pluse some of that water tequneke well be inagraded to it, some how.


----------



## Lil Spanks

to everyone..sorry about the wait and everything will be handled..


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 4 2008, 08:25 PM~11260939
> *if i wanna get a dickies shirt made and hat what do i bring to the embroider shop?? anyone have connects?
> *


talk to angel from the cc he got mine done


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 5 2008, 01:11 PM~11266536
> *to everyone..sorry about the wait and everything will be handled..
> *


theyll b out tommorow rite?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 5 2008, 02:49 PM~11266855
> *theyll b out tommorow rite?
> *


wasup biach!


----------



## 2lowsyn

hows it going .


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 5 2008, 03:18 PM~11267167
> *hows it going .
> *


pretty g0od n yu!?


----------



## 2lowsyn

well got rained on so i had to stop preping the bike and put it away :angry: 
but i get to be inside.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 5 2008, 04:05 PM~11267597
> *well got rained on so i had to stop preping the bike and put it away  :angry:
> but i get to be inside.
> *


das wak!
:angry:


----------



## 2lowsyn

i know and i had just wiped it down. im go with that purple and do some paint scheem with eather blue silver dark gray and some glitter not sure where im going with it yet but now i got time to figure it out .


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 5 2008, 02:11 PM~11266536
> *to everyone..sorry about the wait and everything will be handled..
> *


ay pm me your number


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 5 2008, 04:11 PM~11266536
> *to everyone..sorry about the wait and everything will be handled..
> *


will see


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 5 2008, 09:47 PM~11269680
> *will see
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

wasup yal!!!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Aug 5 2008, 08:46 PM~11270375
> *wasup yal!!!
> *


chillen and you??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Aug 5 2008, 10:46 PM~11270375
> *wasup yal!!!
> *


chillen,chillen,chillen


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 5 2008, 08:50 PM~11270405
> *chillen,chillen,chillen
> *


and 
eating,eating,eating




















lol jk homie :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 5 2008, 08:50 PM~11270405
> *chillen,chillen,chillen
> *


how yu been dawgY!
long time no tlk!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 5 2008, 10:50 PM~11270413
> *and
> eating,eating,eating
> lol jk homie  :biggrin:
> *


:|


















:angry: 



























:biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805+Aug 5 2008, 08:52 PM~11270427-->
> 
> 
> 
> how yu been dawgY!
> long time no tlk!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOOF!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Aug 5 2008, 08:52 PM~11270431
> *:|
> :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

pinche pero!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Aug 5 2008, 08:55 PM~11270472
> *pinche pero!
> *


Why yes you are :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Aug 5 2008, 10:52 PM~11270427
> *how yu been dawgY!
> long time no tlk!
> *


yup. been good. trying to get ahead in life man


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 5 2008, 09:01 PM~11270548
> *yup. been good. trying to get ahead in life man
> *


firme firme
same here! :biggrin:


----------



## Predator1

Where's art, been looking for him :twak:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Predator1_@Aug 5 2008, 11:23 PM~11270802
> *Where's art, been looking for him :twak:
> *


?????????????


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Predator1_@Aug 5 2008, 11:23 PM~11270802
> *Where's art, been looking for him :twak:
> *


 :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 4 2008, 09:35 PM~11261036
> *any news on the banner juan?
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 6 2008, 12:38 AM~11271582
> *
> *


Ima refund your money friday when I get paid. while I try and look for a new place to go. I get off work at 7pm so all the places are closed.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 4 2008, 08:25 PM~11260939
> *if i wanna get a dickies shirt made and hat what do i bring to the embroider shop?? anyone have connects?
> *


pm me if you want somewhere in cali. there is a place in upland called MONOGRAPHICS that does good work. i've had my elite shirt since 94 and no stitching has came out at all. some other ones around the area as well. hit me up, then we can set some shit together for so cali, and if everybody else likes, we can get other chapters to deal with us. BANNERS TOO!! PM ME


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 2 2008, 06:20 PM~11243659
> *:0  :nono:
> *


last time i saw that thing, the ribbon was dangling off of it, and it says c.c., what about the bike club? keep it for ol times sake , but representing with a banner that is falling apart,


----------



## tequila sunrise

this one is cuttin it close to my daughter's b-day, not sure if im gonna go, but...
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11205364


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

yea we need to meet up sometime n get those shirts/hats done.. im in socal your pretty far from me tho lol


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 6 2008, 11:03 AM~11274961
> *yea we need to meet up sometime n get those shirts/hats done.. im in socal your pretty far from me tho lol
> *


santa ana isn't too far, shit, i drive to hollywood sometimes just for the fuck of it. :biggrin: .I sometimes head out that way to take my lady and our daughter to downtown disney. if i have to go down there, i'll drop/pick up stuff on my way and have another excuse to take the drive.


----------



## Lil Spanks

*I NEED TO HAVE A GROUP MEETING FOR THE O.C CHAPTER..PM ME FOR YOUR AVILIBLE DATE*... SAME FOR BASHER'S CHAP AND OXNARD WITH LOMPAC.........ASAP


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 6 2008, 06:24 PM~11277268
> *I NEED TO HAVE A GROUP MEETING FOR THE O.C CHAPTER..PM ME FOR YOUR AVILIBLE DATE... SAME FOR BASHER'S CHAP AND OXNARD WITH LOMPAC.........ASAP
> *


que sta pasando!
:dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 6 2008, 06:26 PM~11277277
> *que sta pasando!
> :dunno:
> *


I call bullshit


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 6 2008, 07:19 PM~11277852
> *I call bullshit
> *


call em for an orgy with all that gay talk...hahhhahhahah


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 6 2008, 05:19 PM~11277852
> *I call bullshit
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 6 2008, 07:57 PM~11278244
> *call em for an orgy with all that gay talk...hahhhahhahah
> *


gangsta **** thug looking boy


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 6 2008, 07:08 PM~11278975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 i need some of those


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 6 2008, 10:11 PM~11279573
> *:0  i need some of those
> *


good luck we been waiting since jan...lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 6 2008, 10:12 PM~11279585
> *good luck we been waiting since jan...lol
> *


x2


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 6 2008, 08:12 PM~11279585
> *good luck we been waiting since jan...lol
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 6 2008, 09:32 PM~11280368
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider

LAME!!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 6 2008, 11:58 PM~11280604
> *LAME!!!!
> *


shaba!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 6 2008, 11:27 PM~11280328
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



YOU DO REALISE THIS THE SAME DAY AS THE ONE HERE!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 7 2008, 12:04 AM~11280675
> *YOU DO REALISE THIS THE SAME DAY AS THE ONE HERE!
> *


We reppn at both. Me and you at Lubbock. My bro and eric here in Foros.


----------



## 2lowsyn

sup fellas.


----------



## 817Lowrider

bout to crash.


----------



## 2lowsyn

aww , baby go meemies


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 7 2008, 01:22 AM~11281344
> *aww , baby go meemies
> *


ahahaha yes sir.


----------



## Lil Spanks

*ORANGE COUNTY CHAPT.......MEETING ON AUG. 16 sat.............ANY ? MY NUMBER..951-258-9998*
*OXNARD AND THE REST I WILL HAVE A DATE ...*


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 7 2008, 08:03 AM~11283009
> *ORANGE COUNTY CHAPT.......MEETING ON AUG. 17 ....AT HEART PARK IN ORANGE......AT NOON..(BUT TIME MIGHT CHANGE)..ANY ? MY NUMBER..951-258-9998
> OXNARD AND THE REST I WILL HAVE A DATE ...
> *


:thumbsup: my number (213)949-9658


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 6 2008, 03:24 PM~11277268
> *I NEED TO HAVE A GROUP MEETING FOR THE O.C CHAPTER..PM ME FOR YOUR AVILIBLE DATE... SAME FOR BASHER'S CHAP AND OXNARD WITH LOMPAC.........ASAP
> *


mkay


----------



## 2lowsyn

how it going sunrise


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 7 2008, 12:45 PM~11284765
> *mkay
> *


mmmmmmmmmmmmkayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 7 2008, 11:38 AM~11284136
> *:thumbsup: my number (213)949-9658
> *


ill have a date for you


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 7 2008, 12:44 PM~11285278
> *ill have a date for you
> *


looking forward to it


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 7 2008, 02:03 PM~11285425
> *looking forward to it
> *


call me right now :|


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 7 2008, 01:08 PM~11285468
> *call me right now :|
> *


no answer :nosad:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 7 2008, 01:43 PM~11285786
> *no answer :nosad:
> *


nevermind


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 7 2008, 02:44 PM~11285803
> *nevermind
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 7 2008, 09:03 AM~11283009
> *ORANGE COUNTY CHAPT.......MEETING ON AUG. 17 ....AT VICTOR THE TROPHIE GUY'S CAR SHOW.........ANY ? MY NUMBER..951-258-9998
> OXNARD AND THE REST I WILL HAVE A DATE ...
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

your ass needs to call me art!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 7 2008, 07:16 PM~11287708
> *your ass needs to call me art!!!
> *


he posted his number....


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 7 2008, 10:03 AM~11283009
> *ORANGE COUNTY CHAPT.......MEETING ON AUG. 17 ....AT VICTOR THE TROPHIE GUY'S CAR SHOW.........ANY ? MY NUMBER..951-258-9998
> OXNARD AND THE REST I WILL HAVE A DATE ...
> *


 :dunno: 
anything we should know about


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 7 2008, 05:33 PM~11287850
> *he posted his number....
> *


x2 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 7 2008, 07:35 PM~11287862
> *:dunno:
> anything we should know about
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider

Bout to go chill with Rollerz in a minute. :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 7 2008, 06:00 PM~11288102
> *Bout to go chill with Rollerz in a minute. :biggrin:
> *


DO WE SMELL A HOPPER?? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 7 2008, 08:04 PM~11288152
> *DO WE SMELL A HOPPER??  :dunno:
> *


ahahahahhaah fuck you!!!!!!


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 7 2008, 06:05 PM~11288160
> *ahahahahhaah fuck you!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

damn i like that green one, whos is it ?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 7 2008, 08:03 AM~11283009
> *ORANGE COUNTY CHAPT.......MEETING ON AUG. 17 ....AT VICTOR THE TROPHIE GUY'S CAR SHOW.........ANY ? MY NUMBER..951-258-9998
> OXNARD AND THE REST I WILL HAVE A DATE ...
> *


 :0


----------



## BASH3R

Which one?? the pixie of the chrome and gold one??


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 7 2008, 06:05 PM~11288164
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shitz down
jus the nok offz n the ufflerz rank it


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 7 2008, 09:03 AM~11283009
> *ORANGE COUNTY CHAPT.......MEETING ON AUG. 16 sat.............ANY ? MY NUMBER..951-258-9998
> OXNARD AND THE REST I WILL HAVE A DATE ...
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn+Aug 7 2008, 10:04 PM~11289264-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn i like that green one, whos is it ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> owners name is erik
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 8 2008, 02:22 AM~11291299
> *
> *


 :angry:


----------



## tequila sunrise

hey, just a thought, but i was thinking about having the meetings monthly and make it MANDATORY (at least this first time) to bring the bikes so we can check em out.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

if everyone went to shows then we wouldnt need a mandatory meeting.. cuhz we would see each other every other weekend.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 8 2008, 01:47 PM~11294803
> *hey, just a thought, but i was thinking about having the meetings monthly and make it MANDATORY (at least this first time) to bring the bikes so we can check em out.
> *


well bring it up at the meeting


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

so the next meeting is at century high school in santa ana. at victor the trohpy guys show on saturday the 16th?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 8 2008, 02:01 PM~11294928
> *so the next meeting is at century high school in santa ana. at victor the trohpy guys show on saturday the 16th?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

see you there.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 8 2008, 02:04 PM~11294951
> *  see you there.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## BASH3R

:0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 8 2008, 02:12 PM~11295012
> *:0
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 8 2008, 01:13 PM~11295017
> *
> *


 :biggrin: ay do you have plaques??


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 8 2008, 02:18 PM~11295040
> *:biggrin: ay do you have plaques??
> *


  well talk about that at your meeting


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 8 2008, 01:20 PM~11295049
> * well talk about that at your meeting
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 8 2008, 02:27 PM~11295081
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

TX members!!! 10th is near. I have collected from most just not all. even the prospects paid up. :0 PM ME!!!


----------



## 2lowsyn

i got mine, going out tomarow.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 8 2008, 08:52 PM~11297367
> *i got mine, going out tomarow.
> *


Sound good. rene. LMK when you send it.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 9 2008, 11:10 AM~11300358
> *:|
> *


 :uh:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

wsup with the refund homie


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 8 2008, 12:01 PM~11294928
> *so the next meeting is at century high school in santa ana. at victor the trohpy guys show on saturday the 16th?
> *


i work saturdays 'till 3.


----------



## tequila sunrise

and this is what i do at work...go on lay it low :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 9 2008, 11:21 AM~11300401
> *:uh:
> *


A BET HUH....lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

wheres juan?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2008, 12:24 PM~11301198
> *wheres juan?
> *


awol


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2008, 02:24 PM~11301198
> *wheres juan?
> *


who won the bet...lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 9 2008, 12:28 PM~11301216
> *who won the bet...lol
> *


i did. we got something for his ass tonight


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2008, 02:29 PM~11301219
> *i did. we got something for his ass tonight
> *


i heard...it could have went either way....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

one day paint , striping and assembly :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2008, 02:31 PM~11301226
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one day paint , striping and assembly :biggrin:
> *


its simple enough....


----------



## BASH3R

:cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0


> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 9 2008, 12:34 PM~11301242
> *its simple enough....
> *


he is gonna pay now


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2008, 02:36 PM~11301254
> *:0
> he is gonna pay now
> *


 he gonna be looking like this> :werd:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

KAR SHOW OVER HERE TODEY!
AT SOM COLLEGE
IM NOT SHOWIN BUT IMA SEE IF LASPER SHOWZ
ILL TRY N GET SOME FLIX


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 9 2008, 02:10 PM~11301149
> *wsup with the refund homie
> *


pm your paypal


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2008, 02:36 PM~11301254
> *:0
> he is gonna pay now
> *


Pay? hmmm...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 9 2008, 01:03 PM~11301375
> *Pay? hmmm...
> *


you know what we got. we will be home in ft worth tonight


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2008, 03:05 PM~11301384
> *you know what we got.  we will be home in ft worth tonight
> *


you mean from...
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 9 2008, 01:06 PM~11301391
> *you mean from...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yea the other night pic :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2008, 03:05 PM~11301384
> *you know what we got.  we will be home in ft worth tonight
> *


post it fuck it I aint worried I am content with where I am at fool. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 9 2008, 03:11 PM~11301421
> *post it fuck it I aint worried I am content with where I am at fool. :biggrin:
> *


the new member pic...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 9 2008, 03:13 PM~11301436
> *the new member pic...
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 9 2008, 03:14 PM~11301443
> *:uh:
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 9 2008, 03:20 PM~11301465
> *:twak:  :twak:
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 9 2008, 03:24 PM~11301482
> *
> 
> *


ahahhahhahahah

someone feeling guilty...hahahhahhaha


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 9 2008, 03:25 PM~11301487
> *ahahhahhahahah
> 
> someone feeling guilty...hahahhahhaha
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 9 2008, 01:29 PM~11301496
> *:biggrin:
> *


na we will be at chad tonight watchin the cowboys game


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2008, 03:31 PM~11301498
> *na we will be at chad tonight watchin the cowboys game
> *


damn thats sounds like fun...forgot they was playing today!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2008, 03:31 PM~11301498
> *na we will be at chad tonight watchin the cowboys game
> *


That an invite :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

go ahead juan tell everyone whos the boss


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2008, 03:35 PM~11301515
> *go ahead juan tell everyone whos the boss
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 9 2008, 03:36 PM~11301521
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


so THEE ARTISTICS IN GOLD LEAF YES OR NO :dunno: 


hahahhha


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 9 2008, 01:35 PM~11301513
> *That an invite  :cheesy:
> *


i dunno its chad house


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 9 2008, 03:38 PM~11301526
> *so THEE ARTISTICS IN GOLD LEAF YES OR NO :dunno:
> hahahhha
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 9 2008, 03:38 PM~11301529
> *
> *


on my way to make some stencils!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 9 2008, 03:39 PM~11301534
> *on my way to make some stencils!
> *


Thats whats up fool hey 2 weeks I will be up there. That pay period. If dangerous is back to me it will be me in you showing in sept and my bro and fam with eric showing here in foros


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 9 2008, 03:35 PM~11301513
> *That an invite  :cheesy:
> *


hell yeah homie, shoot through, ill call you when we get there...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 9 2008, 03:42 PM~11301545
> *hell yeah homie, shoot through, ill call you when we get there...
> *


4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: juangotti, FunkytownRoller,* Eightyone.7.TX
*

Down? is it cool if my bro if he roles with me? 

we might hit the club or somthing. I let you know chad.


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 9 2008, 03:43 PM~11301557
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: juangotti, FunkytownRoller, Eightyone.7.TX
> 
> 
> Down? is it cool if my bro if he roles with me?
> 
> we might hit the club or somthing. I let you know chad.
> *


thats cool


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 9 2008, 03:46 PM~11301572
> *thats cool
> *


We will make it an Artistic evening.


----------



## 817Lowrider

TOMORROW IS THE 10TH!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

where you at putos!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Hey homies. got a 20 inch schwinn frame for trade. I need square twisted parts!!!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 9 2008, 04:34 PM~11302326
> *TOMORROW IS THE 10TH!!!!!!
> *


whats tommorow?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 9 2008, 08:18 PM~11303493
> *Hey homies.  got a 20 inch schwinn frame for trade. I need square twisted parts!!!
> *


What exactly you need?


----------



## mr.casper

man i want to start a club here in maryland washington d.c

IS CALLED WICKED DREAMS LOWRIDER BIKE CLUB...

I GOT ME N MY HOMEBOY 4 BIKES ALL UNDER CONSTRUCTION TELL ME WAT YA THINK...


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 9 2008, 10:33 PM~11304259
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man i want to start a club here in maryland washington d.c
> 
> IS CALLED WICKED DREAMS LOWRIDER BIKE CLUB...
> 
> I GOT ME N MY HOMEBOY 4 BIKES ALL UNDER CONSTRUCTION TELL ME WAT YA THINK...
> *


no


----------



## BASH3R

WRONG TOPIC MR. FRIENDLY GHOST


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 10 2008, 12:37 AM~11304283
> *WRONG TOPIC MR. FRIENDLY GHOST
> *


sounds like what basher did when he got on LIL. :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 9 2008, 09:33 PM~11304259
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man i want to start a club here in maryland washington d.c
> 
> IS CALLED WICKED DREAMS LOWRIDER BIKE CLUB...
> 
> I GOT ME N MY HOMEBOY 4 BIKES ALL UNDER CONSTRUCTION TELL ME WAT YA THINK...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Just got back from club chrome. lil early caught a buz quick Im good


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 6 2008, 11:06 PM~11281221
> *We reppn at both. Me and you at Lubbock. My bro and eric here in Foros.
> *


just talked to my bro and well be at the l&m grand opening on the 30 of august and pretty sure well take tangerine dream on the 14th and we might make a apperence tomorrow at hot rods and hogs


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Aug 10 2008, 01:11 AM~11304456
> *just talked to my bro and well be at the l&m grand opening on the 30 of august and pretty sure well take tangerine dream on the 14th and we might make a apperence tomorrow at hot rods and hogs
> *


We will be there for sure homie. Like I said Ill role by your house manana bro.


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 9 2008, 11:12 PM~11304465
> *We will be there for sure homie. Like I said Ill role by your house manana bro.
> *


  just give me a time so i can make sure sumones home


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Aug 10 2008, 01:15 AM~11304487
> *  just give me a time so i can make sure sumones home
> *


bout 12:30


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 9 2008, 11:16 PM~11304491
> *bout 12:30
> *


that means about 3 rite :roflmao: well be at the hot rods and hogs show toorrow its suppost to be pretty crunk


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Aug 10 2008, 01:20 AM~11304509
> *that means about 3 rite :roflmao: well be at the hot rods and hogs show toorrow its suppost to be pretty crunk
> *


 :biggrin: ASS. Fuck you I aint driving this time. my bro is.
Hey we need to order your plaque fool lmk when we can!  :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 9 2008, 03:47 PM~11301575
> *We will make it an Artistic evening.
> *


like the other night..... :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 10 2008, 12:30 PM~11306698
> *like the other night..... :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bout time.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 10 2008, 02:30 PM~11306698
> *like the other night..... :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ALL GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Artistics all day long!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 10 2008, 01:47 PM~11307149
> *Artistics all day long!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Wheres a pic of you and your plaque?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Ill post it later. I am not on my comp!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 10 2008, 01:50 PM~11307178
> *Ill post it later. I am not on my comp!
> *


how convenient.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 10 2008, 02:30 PM~11306698
> *like the other night..... :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 10 2008, 12:30 PM~11306698
> *like the other night..... :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 10 2008, 04:35 PM~11307403
> *:rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


hahaha aint know thing


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 10 2008, 03:44 PM~11307136
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ALL GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


what a dummmmmmmmmmbbbb ASSSS

lol

THATS WHAT HAPENS WHEN YOU LOOSE BETS...

OR GET DRUNK AND GET TAKEN ADVANTAGE OF..

bahahahhhahahhaha


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 10 2008, 02:33 PM~11306711
> *bout time.
> *


excuse me, and who the fuck are you.......




in case you were wondering i was at a show this weekend, took off the next day after taking this pic, and didnt wanna go back on my word to Juan about not posting it until the bet was settled, is that enough info for you or would you like a few more details... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 10 2008, 05:57 PM~11307788
> *excuse me, and who the fuck are you.......
> in case you were wondering i was at a show this weekend, took off the next day after taking this pic, and didnt wanna go back on my word to Juan about not posting it until the bet was settled, is that enough info for you or would you like a few more details... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


BAH"AHAHAHA 

Chad, why you always be busting balls....

lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Aug 10 2008, 04:56 PM~11307537-->
> 
> 
> 
> what a dummmmmmmmmmbbbb ASSSS
> 
> lol
> 
> THATS WHAT HAPENS WHEN YOU LOOSE BETS...
> 
> OR GET DRUNK AND GET TAKEN ADVANTAGE OF..
> 
> bahahahhhahahhaha
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> baababababababa stfu
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FunkytownRoller_@Aug 10 2008, 05:57 PM~11307788
> *excuse me, and who the fuck are you.......
> in case you were wondering i was at a show this weekend, took off the next day after taking this pic, and didnt wanna go back on my word to Juan about not posting it until the bet was settled, is that enough info for you or would you like a few more details... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


ahahahhahaha chads mad!


----------



## show-bound

atleast take your shirt off next time...lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 10 2008, 03:57 PM~11307788
> *excuse me, and who the fuck are you.......
> in case you were wondering i was at a show this weekend, took off the next day after taking this pic, and didnt wanna go back on my word to Juan about not posting it until the bet was settled, is that enough info for you or would you like a few more details... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Did I hurt your feelings too? :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 10 2008, 06:35 PM~11308032
> *atleast take your shirt off next time...lol
> *


ahahahhahahaha had to rep it, :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 10 2008, 06:43 PM~11308086
> *ahahahhahahaha had to rep it, :biggrin:
> *


GLAD YOU FOUND A NEW HOME...hahahhahahahha


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 10 2008, 06:44 PM~11308098
> *GLAD YOU FOUND A NEW HOME...hahahhahahahha
> *


that shits old fucker. Artistics all day long. NO CLUB HOPPER ZONE!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 10 2008, 03:48 PM~11307161
> *Wheres a pic of you and your plaque?
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 10 2008, 06:46 PM~11308108
> *
> 
> *


bahahahhaha....

bet you miss that frame...lol

FEELIN GUILTY ARE WE...hahhaahha


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 10 2008, 06:47 PM~11308120
> *bahahahhaha....
> 
> bet you miss that frame...lol
> 
> FEELIN GUILTY ARE WE...hahhaahha
> *


DAMN RIGHT I MISS THE FRAME. and my bro been bowing his head in shame, ahahhah callinf for impeachment, ahahahhahah


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 10 2008, 06:49 PM~11308138
> *DAMN RIGHT I MISS THE FRAME. and my bro been bowing his head in shame, ahahhah callinf for impeachment, ahahahhahah
> *


 :roflmao: 

impeach who


----------



## 817Lowrider

He said should be giving up my presidency over it ahahhaha

you got a new number> the one i have is out of date.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 10 2008, 06:53 PM~11308173
> *He said  should be giving up my presidency over it ahahhaha
> 
> you got a new number> the one i have is out of date.
> *


well...it is what it is....

YA << or NA


hahhahahha


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 10 2008, 06:59 PM~11308221
> *well...it is what it is....
> 
> YA << or NA
> hahhahahha
> *


fuck that I aint going no where


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 10 2008, 04:47 PM~11308120
> *bahahahhaha....
> 
> bet you miss that frame...lol
> 
> FEELIN GUILTY ARE WE...hahhaahha
> *


what happen to it?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 10 2008, 07:41 PM~11308502
> *what happen to it?
> *


Art has had it for a few months. he is bullshitting me to death.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 10 2008, 05:43 PM~11308518
> *Art has had it for a few months. he is bullshitting me to death.
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 10 2008, 07:48 PM~11308548
> *:0
> *


exactly how I feel but with a little of this :angry: in there.


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 10 2008, 06:46 PM~11308108
> *
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 10 2008, 08:28 PM~11308846
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dont hate fool.


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 10 2008, 06:41 PM~11308067
> *Did I hurt your feelings too?  :uh:
> *


keep rollin your eyes too....i aint worried about you, just thought youd like to know the facts since you seemed so interested...


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 10 2008, 07:50 PM~11308563
> *exactly how I feel but with a little of this :angry:  in there.
> *


did you ever call him


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 10 2008, 08:30 PM~11308867
> *did you ever call him
> *


twice last night and one 30 minutes ago.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 10 2008, 08:31 PM~11308869
> *twice last night and one 30 minutes ago.
> *


slap a whole lot of impeachment....hahahhaha


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 10 2008, 08:34 PM~11308887
> *slap a whole lot of impeachment....hahahhaha
> *


ahahahhahaha


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 10 2008, 06:30 PM~11308860
> *keep rollin your eyes too....i aint worried about you, just thought youd like to know the facts since you seemed so interested...
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

You guys get all bent out of shape for nothing. I wasnt even talking about you but you had to take shit the wrong way anyway. I was referring to how you guys keep trying to get Juan into RO but he never does, and in the pic he finally does. Thats it. You guys blow everything out of proportion and want to start fights with everyone for no reason.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 10 2008, 11:16 PM~11310858
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> You guys get all bent out of shape for nothing. I wasnt even talking about you but you had to take shit the wrong way anyway. I was referring to how you guys keep trying to get Juan into RO but he never does, and in the pic he finally does. Thats it. You guys blow everything out of proportion and want to start fights with everyone for no reason.
> *


WO WO WO RAUL. I aint R.O. Its Artistics foolio.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 10 2008, 09:18 PM~11310874
> *WO WO WO RAUL. I aint R.O. Its Artistics foolio.
> *


Its too late. These fools really dont know whats going on. Watch, Im going to hear some shit about how "Im running my mouth" and "were gonna handle this".


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 10 2008, 11:25 PM~11310965
> *Its too late. These fools really dont know whats going on. Watch, Im going to hear some shit about how "Im running my mouth" and "were gonna handle this".
> *


meh


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 10 2008, 09:29 PM~11311031
> *meh
> *


X 916


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 10 2008, 11:29 PM~11311036
> *X 916
> *


 :rant:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 10 2008, 09:32 PM~11311088
> *:rant:
> *


X 916


----------



## 817Lowrider

where yall at?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 11 2008, 12:07 AM~11311580
> *where yall at?
> *


comerse uno


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 11 2008, 12:16 AM~11311696
> *comerse uno
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 11 2008, 12:18 AM~11311724
> *
> *


eat one


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 11 2008, 12:28 AM~11311817
> *eat one
> *


mas puto joto


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 11 2008, 12:29 AM~11311828
> *mas puto joto
> *


FTP


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 11 2008, 12:30 AM~11311838
> *FTP
> *


BOOO THAT *****!!!!!


----------



## BASH3R

Damm you people fuck around too much :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 11 2008, 12:36 AM~11311889
> *Damm you people fuck around too much :uh:
> *


  









:twak: 

















:dunno:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

pm me about the bags juan i wanna know what you know :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 10 2008, 10:36 PM~11311889
> *Damm you people fuck around too much :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 11 2008, 12:46 AM~11311980
> *:0
> *


open wide!!!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 10 2008, 10:48 PM~11311990
> *open wide!!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 11 2008, 12:49 AM~11311994
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Any one else go to any shows today? I went to a show in Agg. no pics thought. wasnt very many bikes


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

nex week


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 11 2008, 12:36 AM~11311889
> *Damm you people fuck around too much :uh:
> *


clarify you people...


:roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 10 2008, 11:48 PM~11311990
> *open wide!!!!
> *


 :|


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 10 2008, 11:16 PM~11310858
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> You guys get all bent out of shape for nothing. I wasnt even talking about you but you had to take shit the wrong way anyway. I was referring to how you guys keep trying to get Juan into RO but he never does, and in the pic he finally does. Thats it. You guys blow everything out of proportion and want to start fights with everyone for no reason.
> *


YOU SAID IT WAS ABOUT TIME, THAT I POSTED THE PIC, DOESNT MATTER, GO AHEAD AND TLAK ALL YOUR SHIT BEHIND THE COMPUTER SCREEN, HIT ME UP WHEN YOU SEE ME IN VEGAS....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 11 2008, 09:43 AM~11313892
> *YOU SAID IT WAS ABOUT TIME, THAT I POSTED THE PIC, DOESNT MATTER, GO AHEAD AND TLAK ALL YOUR SHIT BEHIND THE COMPUTER SCREEN, HIT ME UP WHEN YOU SEE ME IN VEGAS....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 11 2008, 09:54 AM~11313975
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


now i want to go to vegas


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 11 2008, 10:04 AM~11314040
> *now i want to go to vegas
> *


Fuck it, lets go.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 11 2008, 11:08 AM~11314063
> *Fuck it, lets go.
> *


LIER


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 11 2008, 10:45 AM~11314408
> *Im going to stay home and wait for you to post pics.
> *


ok


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 11 2008, 11:47 AM~11314423
> *fuck lowrider....im staying home to jack off
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 11 2008, 10:56 AM~11314517
> *I dont know which black guy Im going to let cum on my face first.
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 10 2008, 01:30 PM~11306698
> *like the other night..... :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*WERE GOING TO HAVE A TALK* :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 11 2008, 11:45 AM~11314938
> *WERE GOING TO HAVE A TALK :|
> *


Be careful cause some of these fools might get there feelings hurt.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 11 2008, 12:06 PM~11314599
> *IN VEGAS, ALL THE LIL FAMILY CAN BUST A TRAIN ON ME
> *


 :barf:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 11 2008, 11:45 AM~11314938
> *WERE GOING TO HAVE A TALK :|
> *


 :yessad: thats what i was saying


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 11 2008, 12:45 PM~11314947
> *Be careful cause some of these fools might get there feelings hurt.
> *


REAL TALK :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 11 2008, 11:46 AM~11314951
> *I need someone to artistically handle my ass.
> *


 :rant:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 11 2008, 12:48 PM~11314976
> *THIS IS WHAT I DO WHEN I PUT ARTS DICK IN MY MOUTH :rant:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 11 2008, 11:49 AM~11314982
> * :wave:  Hi stranger, how big is your penis?
> *


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

OC CHAPTER MEETING IS ON

SATURDAY AUGUST 16 

MEMBERS MEET AT VINCE'S HOUSE AT 5:00 P.M

PM ME FOR HIS ADDRESS OR ANY QUESTIONS


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 11 2008, 01:45 PM~11314938
> *WERE GOING TO HAVE A TALK :|
> *


IT WAS A BET AND HE LOST...BAD CHOICE YEAH...

HES MORE COMMITTED THAN MOST PEEPS...

NO ONE PLAYS ON HERE MORE THAN YOU....THATS THE BOTTOM LINE!


----------



## Lil Spanks

BUT NO ONE HERE WAVES OTHER PEOPLES PLAQUE IN THE AIR AND TAKES PICS OF IT.....


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 11 2008, 12:55 PM~11315034
> *OC CHAPTER MEETING IS ON
> 
> SATURDAY AUGUST 16
> 
> MEMBERS MEET AT VINCE'S HOUSE AT 5:00 P.M
> 
> PM ME FOR HIS ADDRESS OR ANY QUESTIONS
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 11 2008, 03:15 PM~11315716
> *BUT NO ONE HERE WAVES OTHER PEOPLES PLAQUE IN THE AIR AND TAKES PICS OF IT.....
> *


IT WAS A BET, AND COULD HAVE BEEN SOMEONE ELSE HOLDING UP A TA PLAUQE


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 11 2008, 11:55 AM~11315034
> *OC CHAPTER MEETING IS ON
> 
> SATURDAY AUGUST 16
> 
> MEMBERS MEET AT VINCE'S HOUSE AT 5:00 P.M
> 
> PM ME FOR HIS ADDRESS OR ANY QUESTIONS
> *


 Everyone at the meeting will be chipping in for food


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 11 2008, 03:19 PM~11316214
> *Everyone at the meeting will be chipping in for food
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 11 2008, 01:45 PM~11314938
> *WERE GOING TO HAVE A TALK :|
> *


 :uh: Art fool dont come at me with that bullshit nuff said pm sent


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 11 2008, 07:22 PM~11317711
> *:uh:  Art fool dont come at me with that bullshit nuff said pm sent
> *


 :twak: 
always getting in sum chit!!! 


IMPEACH.... :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 11 2008, 07:23 PM~11317717
> *:twak:
> always getting in sum chit!!!
> IMPEACH.... :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

"I run this shit, and Ima keep runnin, keep keep runnin!"  :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 11 2008, 07:25 PM~11317741
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> "I run this shit, and Ima keep runnin, keep keep runnin!"   :biggrin:
> *


what eva you say FIDEL.....

hahahahhahhhahaha


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 11 2008, 07:26 PM~11317762
> *what eva you say FIDEL.....
> 
> hahahahhahhhahaha
> *


ahhahahahhaha this fool. Fidel.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 11 2008, 07:27 PM~11317769
> *ahhahahahhaha this fool. Fidel.
> *


hook it up with some cubans uffin: uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 11 2008, 07:29 PM~11317789
> *hook it up with some cubans uffin:  uffin:
> *


ahahahhaha fuck you fool.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 11 2008, 07:30 PM~11317797
> *ahahahhaha fuck you fool.
> *


senor castro....
comerse uno



you never called me ***..you play to much is the word...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 11 2008, 07:31 PM~11317809
> *senor castro....
> comerse uno
> you never called me ***..you play to much is the word...
> *


I ended up rollin out. Ill call you in a few minutes


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 11 2008, 07:32 PM~11317825
> *I ended up rollin out. Ill call you in a few minutes
> *


LIES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 11 2008, 07:35 PM~11317847
> *LIES!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I did. I had to role by chads to drop off some parts


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 11 2008, 08:08 PM~11318187
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 

what eva you say Chamillionare


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 11 2008, 08:08 PM~11318187
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :barf: :barf: :barf: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## TonyO

[/quote]

Word. He could barely hold it up 





I like the name of this pic fatssassjaunzd5 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

>


Word. He could barely hold it up 
[/quote]
Barely my ass fool. wasny even trying


----------



## show-bound

>


Word. He could barely hold it up 



I like the name of this pic *fatssassjaunzd5* :roflmao:
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> Word. He could barely hold it up
> 
> 
> 
> I like the name of this pic *fatssassjaunzd5* :roflmao:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]
:uh: stfu


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 11 2008, 05:31 PM~11316921
> *
> *


jaun esta enojado con ti wey


----------



## 817Lowrider

dumb ass


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 11 2008, 11:06 PM~11320242
> *dumb ass
> *


i rolling where eva your rollin...


----------



## 817Lowrider

I want to apologize for the pic guys. I should have been up front and told yall that it was gonna be posted first. so I am sorry about it guys


----------



## bad news

>


Word. He could barely hold it up 



I like the name of this pic fatssassjaunzd5 :roflmao:
[/quote]

he looks happier with the ro plaque than his own ta one


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 11 2008, 11:35 PM~11320589
> *I want to apologize for the pic guys. I should have been up front and told yall that it was gonna be posted first. so I am sorry about it guys
> *


 :0


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 11 2008, 11:55 AM~11315034
> *OC CHAPTER MEETING IS ON
> 
> SATURDAY AUGUST 16
> 
> MEMBERS MEET AT VINCE'S HOUSE AT 5:00 P.M
> 
> PM ME FOR HIS ADDRESS OR ANY QUESTIONS
> ALSO WE WILL BE PITCHING IN FOR FOOD
> *


----------



## show-bound

> :twak:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 11 2008, 11:35 PM~11320589
> *I want to apologize for the pic guys. I should have been up front and told yall that it was gonna be posted first. so I am sorry about it guys
> *


qoute it a hundread times on the board!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 11 2008, 11:40 PM~11320635
> *
> *


yall make sure to write everyones number down and address please!

might have to call some peeps too! alot of folks barley log on...


----------



## bad news

> :twak:
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: :twak:
Click to expand...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 11 2008, 11:42 PM~11320659
> *qoute it a hundread times on the board!
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 11 2008, 11:53 PM~11320780
> *
> *


write taht chit over and over like in school!

100 xs!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 11 2008, 11:35 PM~11320589
> *I want to apologize for the pic guys. I should have been up front and told yall that it was gonna be posted first. so I am sorry about it guys
> 
> I want to apologize for the pic guys. I should have been up front and told yall that it was gonna be posted first. so I am sorry about it guys
> 
> I want to apologize for the pic guys. I should have been up front and told yall that it was gonna be posted first. so I am sorry about it guys
> 
> I want to apologize for the pic guys. I should have been up front and told yall that it was gonna be posted first. so I am sorry about it guys
> 
> I want to apologize for the pic guys. I should have been up front and told yall that it was gonna be posted first. so I am sorry about it guys
> 
> I want to apologize for the pic guys. I should have been up front and told yall that it was gonna be posted first. so I am sorry about it guys
> 
> 
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 11 2008, 11:54 PM~11320795
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 11 2008, 11:57 PM~11320820
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 11 2008, 11:58 PM~11320844
> *:biggrin:
> *


i goann p shop you in that fat boy from the simpson...

ba-ha


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 11 2008, 11:59 PM~11320852
> *i goann p shop you in that fat boy from the simpson...
> 
> ba-ha
> *


lmao dumb ass


----------



## Aztecbike




----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 12 2008, 03:08 AM~11318187
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i know fools that flip on this shit and would pay alot for this material lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

Sup Guys


----------



## TonyO

> Word. He could barely hold it up
> 
> 
> 
> I like the name of this pic fatssassjaunzd5 :roflmao:


he looks happier with the ro plaque than his own ta one
[/quote]

word :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> he looks happier with the ro plaque than his own ta one


word :roflmao:
[/quote]
Tony you asshole!!!


----------



## TonyO

> word :roflmao:


Tony you asshole!!!
[/quote]

You took the bet. You didnt think John could do the frame in time. Hell he was wet sanding it on the road to Longview while he was driving! hno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:yawn:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 12 2008, 01:41 PM~11324782
> *:yawn:
> *


wtf you doing home....no work today


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 12 2008, 02:38 PM~11325174
> *wtf you doing home....no work today
> *


***** got my schedule memorized. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 12 2008, 02:38 PM~11325178
> ****** got my schedule memorized. :biggrin:
> *


thats right son..got to keep you in ck!


----------



## 817Lowrider

that some gay shit but to answer your question I had to take the day off


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 11 2008, 11:55 AM~11315034
> *OC CHAPTER MEETING IS ON
> 
> SATURDAY AUGUST 16
> 
> MEMBERS MEET AT VINCE'S HOUSE AT 5:00 P.M
> 
> PM ME FOR HIS ADDRESS OR ANY QUESTIONS
> 
> ALSO WE WILL BE PITCHING IN FOR FOOD
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 12 2008, 03:13 PM~11326442
> *:|
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 12 2008, 05:13 PM~11326442
> *:|
> *


hit me up fool


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 12 2008, 07:32 PM~11327458
> *hit me up fool
> *


"these boots where made for walking"


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 12 2008, 09:56 PM~11328648
> *"these boots where made for walking"
> *


"Walk it out like usher
If you say real talk I prolly wont trust ya"


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 12 2008, 10:03 PM~11328728
> *"Walk it out like usher
> If you say real talk I prolly wont trust ya"
> *


bahahahhahahahahha

like my new avi


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 12 2008, 08:03 PM~11328728
> *"Walk it out like usher
> If you say real talk I prolly wont trust ya"
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 12 2008, 10:04 PM~11328741
> *bahahahhahahahahha
> 
> like my new avi
> *


you asshole!!!!!!!!
:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## show-bound

walk it out..walk it out...walk it out....


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 12 2008, 10:05 PM~11328748
> *you asshole!!!!!!!!
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

That pic will go down in history along with the pic or eric in a socios shirt


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 12 2008, 10:06 PM~11328763
> *That pic will go down in history along with  the pic or eric in a socios shirt
> *


sure eric wasnt crawled up in there with RAUL at ther same time

hahahahhahaa


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 12 2008, 10:08 PM~11328779
> *sure eric wasnt crawled up in there with RAUL at ther same time
> 
> hahahahhahaa
> *


ahahahhaha his sister was in the pic too.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 12 2008, 10:09 PM~11328793
> *ahahahhaha his sister was in the pic too.
> *


ERIC PUTO WHERES YOU AT MIJO


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 12 2008, 10:11 PM~11328807
> *ERIC PUTO WHERES YOU AT MIJO
> *


ahahhahaha he cant type with missing fingers ahahahahha


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 12 2008, 10:31 PM~11328961
> *
> *


Juan if you have a problem with me fool hit me up. Lately you have been talkin alot of shit on here fool. LMK


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 12 2008, 07:35 PM~11329005
> *Juan if you have a problem with me fool hit me up. Lately you have been talkin alot of shit on here fool. LMK
> *


i dont got a problem with you.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 12 2008, 10:40 PM~11329048
> *i dont got a problem with you.
> *


----------



## show-bound

peace luv and hamony


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 12 2008, 07:41 PM~11329061
> *
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 12 2008, 10:41 PM~11329061
> *
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11329212
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 12 2008, 11:30 PM~11329767
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11329212
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hahah


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 12 2008, 09:28 PM~11328938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 12 2008, 09:24 PM~11328906
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF.whats you know about Eazy Mutha Fuckin E? :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 12 2008, 11:46 PM~11330014
> *WTF.whats you know about Eazy Mutha Fuckin E? :scrutinize:
> *


Besides game all time favirote rappers


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 12 2008, 11:41 PM~11329938
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 12 2008, 09:46 PM~11330014
> *WTF.whats you know about Eazy Mutha Fuckin E? :scrutinize:
> *


REAL COMPTON CITY GS


----------



## 817Lowrider

GANGSTERISM


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 13 2008, 09:24 AM~11332053
> *GANGSTERISM
> *


que pasa ese


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 12 2008, 09:05 PM~11328751
> *walk it out..walk it out...walk it out....
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 13 2008, 07:59 AM~11332235
> *:roflmao:
> *


taught of the date yet?? :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 13 2008, 12:45 PM~11334005
> *taught of the date yet??  :0
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 13 2008, 11:50 AM~11334060
> *:nosad:
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX.

TX Chap hit me up if you need sandpaper (6" DA 80 grit to 1000 grit) or masking tape (3/4" to 2"). TX Chap Hook Up. Just pay shipping.


----------



## sic713

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 13 2008, 04:29 PM~11335917
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 13 2008, 03:52 PM~11336084
> *
> *


sup chilly..

hows everything on your side.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Aug 13 2008, 02:12 PM~11334278
> *TX Chap hit me up if you need sandpaper (6" DA 80 grit to 1000 grit) or masking tape (3/4" to 2"). TX Chap Hook Up. Just pay shipping.
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos

howdy im a whore again


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 13 2008, 09:43 PM~11337980
> *howdy im a whore again
> *


 :0 whats up fool!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos

bored gettin the bike ready 
no vegas but maybe odessa 
fuck u juan 
i love u 
lil is boring
same bullllllllshit


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 13 2008, 09:47 PM~11338027
> *bored gettin the bike ready
> no vegas but maybe odessa
> fuck u juan
> i love u
> lil is boring
> same bullllllllshit
> *


odessa for sure


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 13 2008, 09:47 PM~11338027
> *bored gettin the bike ready
> no vegas but maybe odessa
> fuck u juan
> i love u
> lil is boring
> same bullllllllshit
> *


mira, mija sta aqui...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 13 2008, 09:51 PM~11338073
> *mira, mija sta aqui...
> *


:|


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 13 2008, 09:47 PM~11338027
> *bored gettin the bike ready
> 
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

you like my new avatar homie??????? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 13 2008, 09:54 PM~11338103
> *you like my new avatar homie??????? :biggrin:
> *


fuck that avitar!!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 13 2008, 09:54 PM~11338103
> *you like my new avatar homie??????? :biggrin:
> *


wonder who will have it mannana....lol


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Aug 13 2008, 07:51 PM~11338073-->
> 
> 
> 
> mira, mija sta aqui...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Aug 13 2008, 07:52 PM~11338077
> *:|
> *


tu papi


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 13 2008, 10:12 PM~11338264
> *tu papi
> *


whats the damn deal fool!!!! PUTA!!!!


----------



## eric ramos

wats up with that pik?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 13 2008, 10:17 PM~11338323
> *wats up with that pik?
> *


I lost a bet.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 13 2008, 07:55 PM~11338115
> *wonder who will have it mannana....lol
> *


im getting request to buy it from the enquier magazine


----------



## eric ramos

wyf


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck it!!!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

WHAT THE FUCK IS UP!!! :biggrin: at my parents' house online. only time i can get on this website...damn corprorate put a block on any website that has the word FORUM in it...sons of bitches, first myspace, now lay it low


----------



## eric ramos

damn a bet of wat


----------



## 817Lowrider

what up mike


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 13 2008, 10:29 PM~11338437
> *damn a bet of wat
> *


so you got your bike back or what!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 13 2008, 10:29 PM~11338437
> *damn a bet of wat
> *


bullshit rigged


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 13 2008, 07:29 PM~11338437
> *damn a bet of wat
> *


ingles porfavor


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 13 2008, 10:39 PM~11338546
> *ingles porfavor
> *


homowned


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 13 2008, 10:39 PM~11338546
> *ingles porfavor
> *


the word for today is
J O B


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 13 2008, 10:44 PM~11338604
> *the word for today is
> J O B
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 13 2008, 07:44 PM~11338604
> *the word for today is
> J O B
> *


fuk yu!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 13 2008, 11:08 PM~11338918
> *fuk yu!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

:happysad:


----------



## tequila sunrise

fook yuu?


----------



## 817Lowrider

casper is a lame!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 13 2008, 08:14 PM~11339002
> *fook yuu?
> *


fuck spell check


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 13 2008, 08:15 PM~11339013
> *casper is my babe!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thats rite


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 13 2008, 11:16 PM~11339021
> *thats rite
> *


save you pennies and collect cans!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 13 2008, 08:19 PM~11339042
> *save you pennies and collect cans!
> *


unemployment :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 13 2008, 11:19 PM~11339048
> *unemployment  :biggrin:
> *


your a cute boy...run up ther to san fran hit up one them bars for some quick cashola....

hollywood blvd G


----------



## tequila sunrise

i have a topic in the art section also...not the greatest...but another thing i like to do since i can't go out and drink (diabetic). check it out. here's a few.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 13 2008, 11:23 PM~11339077
> *your a cute boy...run up ther to san fran hit up one them bars for some quick cashola....
> 
> hollywood blvd G
> *


what your name

"casper"

need a friendly ghost

"i charge"


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 13 2008, 11:23 PM~11339082
> *i have a topic in the art section also...not the greatest...but another thing i like to do since i can't go out and drink (diabetic). check it out. here's a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahah those are yours....

i seen them was like i remember when i used to draw like that in third grade.... :cheesy:

made me rimaniss


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 13 2008, 11:24 PM~11339088
> *what your name
> 
> "casper"
> 
> need a friendly ghost
> 
> "i charge"
> *


wtf ahahahaha


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 13 2008, 11:26 PM~11339116
> *wtf ahahahaha
> *


bahahhahahhahahhahahaaaa


----------



## 817Lowrider

He would say that shit too!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Aug 13 2008, 08:25 PM~11339105-->
> 
> 
> 
> hahah those are yours....
> 
> i was like i remember when i used to draw like that in third grade.... :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by eric [email protected] 16 2008, 07:46 PM~11107766
> *man i miss the old days wen real nigas was on
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jul 16 2008, 09:53 PM~11108975
> *YEAH I DO 2. . .  I DONT EVEN COME ON HERE ANY MORE CUZ FOOS B ACTING STUPID ON OUR TOPIC EVEN CLUB MEMBERS. . .  .
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 13 2008, 11:29 PM~11339153
> *
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 13 2008, 11:29 PM~11339153
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 13 2008, 11:31 PM~11339178
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


your price just went up.....

its the webs....

why 


so


serious


----------



## 817Lowrider

Fools be getting all but hurt thats why I dont want to come on here no more


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 13 2008, 11:34 PM~11339218
> *Fools be getting all but hurt thats why I dont want to come on here no more
> *


does your butt hurt ese


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 13 2008, 08:32 PM~11339193
> *your price just went up.....
> 
> its the webs....
> 
> why
> so
> serious
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 13 2008, 11:34 PM~11339218
> *Fools be getting all but hurt thats why I dont want to come on here no more
> *


i think they talking bout chu JG :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 


:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 13 2008, 11:35 PM~11339224
> *does your butt hurt ese
> *


"I always get love from the homies"


ahahahhahaha fuck no


It must be a cali thing! :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 13 2008, 11:36 PM~11339234
> *i think they talking bout chu JG :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


fuck it I aint worried. Im a lifer yall gonna have to put up with me! :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 13 2008, 11:36 PM~11339238
> *"I always get love from the homies"
> ahahahhahaha fuck no
> It must be a cali thing!  :0
> *


have you????


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 13 2008, 11:37 PM~11339255
> *have you????
> *


that shit was a joke. I dont take no luv from the homies. ****** dont even be being gay like that in my hood. ajhahahhaha


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 13 2008, 11:37 PM~11339250
> *fuck it I aint worried. Im a lifer yall gonna have to put up with me! :biggrin:
> *


you made them quit...

oh no that was art


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 13 2008, 08:37 PM~11339250
> *fuck it I aint worried. Im a lifer yall gonna have to put up with me! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 13 2008, 11:38 PM~11339266
> *that shit was a joke. I dont take no luv from the homies. ****** dont even be being gay like that in my hood. ajhahahhaha
> *


have you ever???


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Aug 13 2008, 11:38 PM~11339267-->
> 
> 
> 
> you made them quit...
> 
> oh no that was art
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> made who quit?
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-casper805_@Aug 13 2008, 11:38 PM~11339268
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I mean if I dont get my frame that is.,.. yeah thats what it is...


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 13 2008, 08:36 PM~11339238
> *"I always get love from the homies"
> ahahahhahaha fuck no
> It must be a cali thing!  :0
> *



:thumbsdown: :uh: :nono: :werd: :loco: :no: :|  says it all


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 13 2008, 11:39 PM~11339274
> *have you ever???
> *


Sam wtf


Im like this :scrutinize: :ugh: 

Wondering if they had sam like this :tongue:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 13 2008, 11:39 PM~11339284
> *made who quit?
> I mean if I dont get my frame that is.,.. yeah thats what it is...
> *


walk it out, walk it out, walk it out...


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 13 2008, 08:39 PM~11339284
> *made who quit?
> I mean if I dont get my frame that is.,.. yeah thats what it is...
> *


oso


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 13 2008, 11:41 PM~11339299
> *Sam wtf
> Im like this  :scrutinize:  :ugh:
> 
> Wondering if they had sam like this :tongue:
> *


"HAVE YOU EVA HAD YOU SHIT PUSH IN HOLMES..."
TRAINING DAY VOICE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 13 2008, 11:41 PM~11339305
> *oso
> *


ohh club hoppers. na thats cool. I aint worried. we still cool as long as Im here there will be a club. Im just that cool. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 13 2008, 11:41 PM~11339300
> *walk it out, walk it out, walk it out...
> *


Walk it out like OSO 
If you say real talk I prolly wont trust yo! :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 13 2008, 11:40 PM~11339291
> *[/size]
> :thumbsdown:  :uh:  :nono:  :werd:  :loco:  :no:  :|   says it all
> *


MIKES COOLIO FOOLIO....HE NO GOT THE INTERWEBS! COMES ON AND SAYS HI...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 13 2008, 11:40 PM~11339291
> *[/size]
> :thumbsdown:  :uh:  :nono:  :werd:  :loco:  :no:  :|   says it all
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 13 2008, 11:42 PM~11339316
> *ohh club hoppers. na thats cool. I aint worried. we still cool as long as Im here there will be a club. Im just that cool. :biggrin:
> *


SURPRISED YOU HAVENT GOT KCIKED OUT YET!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 13 2008, 11:42 PM~11339315
> *"HAVE YOU EVA HAD YOU SHIT PUSH IN HOLMES..."
> TRAINING DAY VOICE
> *


Thats how the Sur put capser down!!!!!! :0 :0 
and then they made him role the dice. :0 :0 :0 (the movie havor refference)


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 13 2008, 08:42 PM~11339316
> *ohh club hoppers. na thats cool. I aint worried. we still cool as long as Im here there will be a club. Im just that cool. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 13 2008, 11:44 PM~11339337
> *SURPRISED YOU HAVENT GOT KCIKED OUT YET!
> *


by who? ***** I am the club :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 13 2008, 11:45 PM~11339349
> *by who? ***** I am the club  :0
> *


KICK YOU ASS OUT FOR NOT DOING CHIT ALL YR WITH YOUR BIKE!!

GET THE BOTA! :buttkick:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 13 2008, 11:47 PM~11339365
> *KICK YOU ASS OUT FOR NOT DOING CHIT ALL YR WITH YOUR BIKE!!
> 
> GET THE BOTA! :buttkick:
> *


I been doing shit fool. Just droped more shit off at the chromer besides. I got a bike to show (dangerous) and I having been trying to take care or the club. get things situated!


----------



## tequila sunrise

well as far as cali peoples quitting, no communication with me, so i don't know what the hell is goin on. all i know is nobody in cali hits me up on shows in the area. so why bother show up if im gonna be the only one showing repping the club, and with a MOUNTED plaque? 
















cars have their plaques mounted, not on displays, and why aren't we setting guidelines as far as what we expect in a member and their bike?...guess i'll have to wait till the meeting


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 13 2008, 11:48 PM~11339372
> *I been doing shit fool. Just droped more shit off at the chromer besides. I got a bike to show (dangerous) and I having been trying to take care or the club. get things situated!
> *


YA CALLETE MINTI


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 13 2008, 11:48 PM~11339379
> *well as far as cali peoples quitting, no communication with me, so i don't know what the hell is goin on. all i know is nobody in cali hits me up on shows in the area. so why bother show up if im gonna be the only one showing with a MOUNTED plaque?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REAL TALK! 

where you at casper art. put these fools on blast. LOL j/p


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 13 2008, 11:48 PM~11339379
> *well as far as cali peoples quitting, no communication with me, so i don't know what the hell is goin on. all i know is nobody in cali hits me up on shows in the area. so why bother show up if im gonna be the only one showing with a MOUNTED plaque?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


JUST HAD TALKS TO CASPER ABOUT COMMUNICATION....

PEEPS REALLY NEED TO STEP UP...

COUGH ART...

COUGH COUGH...CASPER...START POSTING...

I KNOW ART IS PLANNING A MEETING....NOT SURE WHAT CHAP YOU IN....THERES A MEETING FOR CALI FOLK OUT THERE AROUND THE CORNER


----------



## 817Lowrider

night guys. Im out


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 13 2008, 08:48 PM~11339379
> *well as far as cali peoples quitting, no communication with me, so i don't know what the hell is goin on. all i know is nobody in cali hits me up on shows in the area. so why bother show up if im gonna be the only one showing repping the club, and with a MOUNTED plaque?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cars have their plaques mounted, not on displays, and why aren't we setting guidelines as far as what we expect in a member and their bike?...guess i'll have to wait till the meeting
> *


pm sent


----------



## show-bound




----------



## show-bound




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 13 2008, 09:48 PM~11339379
> *well as far as cali peoples quitting, no communication with me, so i don't know what the hell is goin on. all i know is nobody in cali hits me up on shows in the area. so why bother show up if im gonna be the only one showing repping the club, and with a MOUNTED plaque?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cars have their plaques mounted, not on displays, and why aren't we setting guidelines as far as what we expect in a member and their bike?...guess i'll have to wait till the meeting
> *


theres a meeting this saturday. we can talk about it then. you have the info for it


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 13 2008, 08:54 PM~11339425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's right!!! FLY THE PLAQUE


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 13 2008, 11:57 PM~11339444
> *that's right!!! FLY THE PLAQUE
> *


BEEN CHILLEN AT THIS ART GALLERY OVER HERE...
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=418738


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 13 2008, 08:56 PM~11339442
> *theres a meeting this saturday. we can talk about it then. you have the info for it
> *


well not to be a pain in the ass, but if people are going to be "dedicated" they have to show it. i'll admit, i have been losing motivation, but FUCK THAT, shit's gonna change for the better and we have to set a better standard and live up to the name. 

good night, talk to you guys next time i can hack into my parents' computer.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 14 2008, 12:00 AM~11339462
> *well not to be a pain in the ass, but if people are going to be "dedicated" they have to show it. i'll admit, i have been losing motivation, but FUCK THAT, shit's gonna change for the better and we have to set a better standard and live up to the name.
> *


THINGS NEED TO BE MORE ORGANISED IS MY 2 CENTS....

NEED MORE COMMUNICATION....PEEPS WANT TO COMPLAIN, WHERES THE LEADERSHIP...STEP UP!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 13 2008, 10:00 PM~11339462
> *well not to be a pain in the ass, but if people are going to be "dedicated" they have to show it. i'll admit, i have been losing motivation, but FUCK THAT, shit's gonna change for the better and we have to set a better standard and live up to the name.
> *


well it sounded like you were the only one in the so cal chapter.. before i came in because no one really showed except robert's son"DRAGON WARS" I do not know anyone else from the so cal chapter bc... just because no one informed you about shows and didnt show deosnt mean you shouldnt. that isnt a excuse.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 14 2008, 12:04 AM~11339489
> *well it sounded like you were the only one in the so cal chapter.. before i came in because no one really showed except robert's son"DRAGON WARS" I do not know anyone else from the so cal chapter bc... just because no one informed you about shows and didnt show deosnt mean you shouldnt. that isnt a excuse.
> *


 MY SON AND I SHOW BY OUR SELVES ALL THE TIME...YOU SEE ALL THE OTHER CLUBS DOING THIER THANG IN UNITY....IT SUCKS...WHAT CAN YOU DO...THEN YOU GOT PEEPS PESTERISING YOU....

BOTTOM LINE THERE IS NO LEADERSHIP THIS YR! CANT COMMENT ON WHAT I DONT KNOW...

THIS YR...IS WHAT IT IS....


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 13 2008, 08:54 PM~11339421
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

WELL WE CANT JUST SIT HERE AND TALK ABOUT IT.. THERE IS A MEETING FOR SO CAL CHAP THIS SATURDAY. THERE WILL DEFINITELY BE CHANGES. NOW THAT I AM IN THE CLUB I WILL DEFINITELY BE SHOWING. BEFORE I WAS IN THIS CLUB I SHOWED SOLO AND MADE MANY FRIENDS. SO THERE ISNT A PROBLEM SHOWING BY MYSELF


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 13 2008, 09:04 PM~11339489
> *well it sounded like you were the only one in the so cal chapter.. before i came in because no one really showed except robert's son"DRAGON WARS" I do not know anyone else from the so cal chapter bc... just because no one informed you about shows and didnt show deosnt mean you shouldnt. that isnt a excuse.
> *


communication. MONTHLY meetings IN PERSON about upcoming shows, talk about who would be able to show up,where and what time to meet up so we all roll up to a show and setup next to eachother. talk about progress on bikes, get to know eachother in person. be an actual club, not just here on layitlow.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 14 2008, 12:14 AM~11339571
> *WELL WE CANT JUST SIT HERE AND TALK ABOUT IT.. THERE IS A MEETING FOR SO CAL CHAP THIS SATURDAY. THERE WILL DEFINITELY BE CHANGES. NOW THAT I AM IN THE CLUB I WILL DEFINITELY BE SHOWING. BEFORE I WAS IN THIS CLUB I SHOWED SOLO AND MADE MANY FRIENDS. SO THERE ISNT A PROBLEM SHOWING BY MYSELF
> *


WELCOME TO THE CLUB! 

ITS COOLIO! WE JUST DOING OUR OWN THANG OVER CHERE IN TX!

GET JAUNS FRAME FROM ART AND SHIP IT FOR US..THNKS


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 14 2008, 12:19 AM~11339609
> *communication. MONTHLY meetings IN PERSON about upcoming shows, talk about who would be able to show up,where and what time to meet up so we all roll up to a show and setup next to eachother.  talk about progress on bikes, get to know eachother in person. be an actual club, not just here on layitlow.
> *


NOT TO MANY FOLKS LOG ON ANYMORE...

NO ONE GAVE A CHIT WHEN I WENT TO THIER MYSPACES AND PM'D TO COLLECT FOR TEE MONEY FOR ART!!
NO ONE GOING TO CARE BOUT MEETINGS...WE SHALL SEE..

PEEPS WANT TO COMPLAIN HOW WE PLAY TO MUCH....

NEED TO BE MORE PRODUCTIVE BE A LEADER LIKE THE NEW MEM FB!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 13 2008, 10:19 PM~11339612
> *WELCOME TO THE CLUB!
> 
> ITS COOLIO! WE JUST DOING OUR OWN THANG OVER CHERE IN TX!
> 
> GET JAUNS FRAME FROM ART AND SHIP IT FOR US..THNKS
> *


pay for shipping and ill ship it to you if art will give it to me.. i have talked to him about the shirts also.. never really communicated about it will but if you guys paid for the shirts and shipping i will get them from art and ship them also


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 13 2008, 09:14 PM~11339571
> *WELL WE CANT JUST SIT HERE AND TALK ABOUT IT.. THERE IS A MEETING FOR SO CAL CHAP THIS SATURDAY. THERE WILL DEFINITELY BE CHANGES. NOW THAT I AM IN THE CLUB I WILL DEFINITELY BE SHOWING. BEFORE I WAS IN THIS CLUB I SHOWED SOLO AND MADE MANY FRIENDS. SO THERE ISNT A PROBLEM SHOWING BY MYSELF
> *


nothing wrong with showing on your own, i did it for a few years...but don't you think we should at least get to know the members a bit better and at least get better organized?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 14 2008, 12:23 AM~11339651
> *pay for shipping and ill ship it to you if art will give it to me.. i have talked to him about the shirts also.. never really communicated about it will but if you guys paid for the shirts and shipping i will get them from art and ship them also
> *


YOU ALREADY KNOW WHAT UPS!! FINISHED OR NOT!! SEND IT...JAUNS ON THE VERGE...
LET HIM KNOW THE PAYPAL...SHOULDNT BE MORE THAN 18 BUCKS..

DONT WORRY BOUT TX SHIRTS...I WROTE THOSE OFF! 

WELL SEND 4 FOR NY AND FLORIDA...
ALL WAS PAID FOR ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLONG TIME AGO!!! 4 GO TO ERIC HE NEVER GOT HIS..
BONES OF COURSE..


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 13 2008, 10:25 PM~11339669
> *nothing wrong with showing on your own, i did it for a few years...but don't you think we should at least get to know the members a bit better and at least get better organized?
> *


we will. that is what the meeting is for saturday


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 14 2008, 12:25 AM~11339669
> *nothing wrong with showing on your own, i did it for a few years...but don't you think we should at least get to know the members a bit better and at least get better organized?
> *


GO TO THE MEETING AND BRING ALL THAT UP!!!


----------



## show-bound

> YOU ALREADY KNOW WHAT UPS!! FINISHED OR NOT!! SEND IT...JAUNS ON THE VERGE...
> LET HIM KNOW THE PAYPAL...SHOULDNT BE MORE THAN 18 BUCKS..
> 
> DONT WORRY BOUT TX SHIRTS...I WROTE THOSE OFF!
> 
> MAKE SURE SOME OF THE LIL HOMIES OUT THER GET THEM!!!
> IF THEY NEED A NEW ONE WHAT EVER....
> 
> I KNOW I HAD ABOUT 4 JUAN HAD 4....MAKE SURE 8 PEEPS GETS TEES :cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise

more productive leader, yes. earn the title. as far as people not logging in, pms should be sent about key topics so that way nobody misses something said a few pages ago and feel left in the dark. it's not easy being the pres of a bike club, but if you really want to build up the club you have to put in alot of your own time to make it happen. first comes family, of course, and if you are the president of a club, your members are next in line. don't put ANY member in the back burner


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 13 2008, 10:35 PM~11339770
> *more productive leader, yes. earn the title. as far as people not logging in, pms should be sent about key topics so that way nobody misses something said a few pages ago and feel left in the dark. it's not easy being the pres of a bike club, but if you really want to build up the club you have to put in alot of your own time to make it happen. first comes family, of course, and if you are the president of a club, your members are next in line. don't put ANY member in the back burner
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 14 2008, 12:35 AM~11339770
> *more productive leader, yes. earn the title. as far as people not logging in, pms should be sent about key topics so that way nobody misses something said a few pages ago and feel left in the dark. it's not easy being the pres of a bike club, but if you really want to build up the club you have to put in alot of your own time to make it happen. first comes family, of course, and if you are the president of a club, your members are next in line. don't put ANY member in the back burner
> *


THIS HERE DONT MAKE THE CLUB...IT IS A GOOD TOOL TO USE FOR COMMUNICATION.....
CHAPTER PREZ SHOULD HAVE MEETINGS MONTHLY..VIA TELEPHONE...ON HERE....WHAT EVER!

MOST YOU GUYS OUT THERE ARE RIGHT NEXT TO EACH OTHER...

OUR CLOSEST MEMBER IS 5 HRS AWAY....


----------



## tequila sunrise

monthly meetings a must...mmmmooooving on, if this paycheck is decent,and pay some bills, i should be able to get me a new set of forks...mine got fucked up. took it for a little spin at a cruise night and the little washer that keeps the front axle locked on the fork arm slipped out and down went the bike. forks dug in the asphalt and bent em a bit more....damn i guess i have to loose weight. :uh:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 14 2008, 12:43 AM~11339828
> *monthly meetings a must...mmmmooooving on, if this paycheck is decent,and pay some bills, i should be able to get me a new set of forks...mine got fucked up. took it for a little spin at a cruise night and the little washer that keeps the front axle locked on the fork arm slipped out and down went the bike. forks dug in the asphalt and bent em a bit more....damn i guess i have to loose weight. :uh:
> *


LOL...GOING CUSTOM OR JUST SOME REGS


----------



## tequila sunrise

im thinkin square double twisted forks, then i'd have to change my sissy bar as well. then i might as well change my gooseneck. we'll see. i just want it to be clean and RIDEABLE.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 14 2008, 12:49 AM~11339873
> *im thinkin square double twisted forks, then i'd have to change my sissy bar as well. then i might as well change my gooseneck. we'll see. i just want it to be clean and RIDEABLE.
> *


HOMEBOY HAD SOME MANY PARTS WITH THAT 559.

SHOULD BE THERE ON THE FIRST PAGE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 14 2008, 12:19 AM~11339609
> *communication. MONTHLY meetings IN PERSON about upcoming shows, talk about who would be able to show up,where and what time to meet up so we all roll up to a show and setup next to eachother.  talk about progress on bikes, get to know eachother in person. be an actual club, not just here on layitlow.
> *


x1000 We are attempting the same thing here in TX. Grant it we are not all togther but for the most part we show and go to shows together.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 14 2008, 12:27 AM~11339688
> *YOU ALREADY KNOW WHAT UPS!! FINISHED OR NOT!! SEND IT...JAUNS ON THE VERGE...
> LET HIM KNOW THE PAYPAL...SHOULDNT BE MORE THAN 18 BUCKS..
> 
> DONT WORRY BOUT TX SHIRTS...I WROTE THOSE OFF!
> 
> WELL SEND 4 FOR NY AND FLORIDA...
> ALL WAS PAID FOR ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLONG TIME AGO!!! 4 GO TO ERIC HE NEVER GOT HIS..
> BONES OF COURSE..
> *


I dont think thats still active

LAS CRUCEZ is in NEW MEXI now and Fuck tearsoraclown and able.c. dont know where hes at


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 14 2008, 12:31 AM~11339737
> *YOU ALREADY KNOW WHAT UPS!! FINISHED OR NOT!! SEND IT...JAUNS ON THE VERGE...
> LET HIM KNOW THE PAYPAL...SHOULDNT BE MORE THAN 18 BUCKS..
> DONT WORRY BOUT TX SHIRTS...I WROTE THOSE OFF!
> 
> MAKE SURE SOME OF THE LIL HOMIES OUT THER GET THEM!!!
> IF THEY NEED A NEW ONE WHAT EVER....
> 
> I KNOW I HAD ABOUT 4 JUAN HAD 4....MAKE SURE 8 PEEPS GETS TEES  :cheesy:
> *


I had more then that. art gots the list


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 13 2008, 10:35 PM~11339770
> *more productive leader, yes. earn the title. as far as people not logging in, pms should be sent about key topics so that way nobody misses something said a few pages ago and feel left in the dark. it's not easy being the pres of a bike club, but if you really want to build up the club you have to put in alot of your own time to make it happen. first comes family, of course, and if you are the president of a club, your members are next in line. don't put ANY member in the back burner
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 14 2008, 09:48 AM~11341420
> *:|
> *


never anything productive....communicate fool!


----------



## tequila sunrise

don't know what was up the last 2 days with this computer at work, but now im able to fuck around on layilow :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 14 2008, 12:42 PM~11343206
> *don't know what was up the last 2 days with this computer at work, but now im able to fuck around on layilow :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 11 2008, 12:55 PM~11315034
> *OC CHAPTER MEETING IS ON
> 
> SATURDAY AUGUST 16
> 
> MEMBERS MEET AT VINCE'S HOUSE AT 5:00 P.M
> 
> PM ME FOR HIS ADDRESS OR ANY QUESTIONS
> *


 do not forget


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 14 2008, 12:51 PM~11343300
> * do not forget
> *


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## The ZONE

:angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Aug 14 2008, 06:15 PM~11345681
> *:angry:
> *


whats good with you...going back to school..


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 14 2008, 07:16 PM~11345690
> *whats good with you...going back to school..
> *


in a week from saturday, then i will be back on here a lot. and i hate to be "that guy"...
but i need some shirts. plaque i can get taken care of but i still need shirts


----------



## The ZONE

oh and im working on a '62 schwinn american
read the number wrong


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Aug 14 2008, 06:21 PM~11345727
> *oh and im working on a '53 schwinn american
> *


how many shirts...

i got a new connect that will print a few up...

but they are more expensive...

how many did you pay Art for


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 14 2008, 07:23 PM~11345747
> *how many...
> *


i ordered two


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Aug 14 2008, 06:25 PM~11345754
> *i ordered two
> *


lol...edit owned...read it again...


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 14 2008, 07:26 PM~11345766
> *lol...edit owned...read it again...
> *


naw i got it buddy :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Aug 14 2008, 06:25 PM~11345754
> *i ordered two
> *


i dont have anything to do with those..

but i know the person who makes them here charges 

12 dollars a piece...

i will give you the number for the plaques!


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 14 2008, 07:27 PM~11345779
> *i dont have anything to do with those..
> 
> but i know the person who makes them here charges
> 
> 12 dollars a piece...
> 
> i will give you the number for the plaques!
> *


dont worry about a plaque i have that covered


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Aug 14 2008, 06:28 PM~11345788
> *dont worry about a plaque i have that covered
> *


you need to go thru jagster for a plaque. 71 shipped chromed. nobody can beat that


----------



## 817Lowrider

DAMN IT MAN!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 14 2008, 10:33 PM~11348002
> *DAMN IT MAN!
> *


your a homosexual


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 14 2008, 10:35 PM~11348019
> *your a homosexual
> *


I would have to disagree. The entire region of west tx are homosexuals and if it was up to me I would cast all you all off to NM with them Homos.  That is all




ohhh


I will be there not this saturday but next saturday. :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 14 2008, 10:36 PM~11348037
> *I would have to disagree. The entire region of west tx are homosexuals and if it was up to me I would cast all you all off to NM with them Homos.   That is all
> ohhh
> I will be there not this saturday but next saturday. :cheesy:
> *


*** nuts!!! where you come up with this chit.....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 14 2008, 10:37 PM~11348050
> **** nuts!!!  where you come up with this chit.....
> *


ahahahahahhahahahha 
This is all the making of a fine
Fort Worth ISD education. TOP NOTCH.

:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 14 2008, 10:39 PM~11348066
> *ahahahahahhahahahha
> This is all the making of a fine
> Fort Worth  ISD education. TOP NOTCH.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up homies


----------



## 817Lowrider

:rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rant: :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 15 2008, 10:39 AM~11351745
> *:|
> *


You going to Fresno this weekend?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 15 2008, 12:18 PM~11352008
> *You going to Fresno this weekend?
> *


 :nono:


----------



## tequila sunrise

shit's gonna be so tight with me...daughter is turning 1, lease is almost up on apartment, STILL NO MONEY FROM INCOME TAX. im gonna need a second job doing forklift bullshit or something.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 11 2008, 11:55 AM~11315034
> *OC CHAPTER MEETING IS ON
> 
> SATURDAY AUGUST 16 TOMMOROW
> 
> MEMBERS MEET AT VINCE'S HOUSE AT 5:00 P.M
> 
> PM ME FOR HIS ADDRESS OR ANY QUESTIONS
> 
> ALSO WE WILL BE PITCHING IN FOR FOOD
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 15 2008, 03:03 PM~11352667
> *
> *


who has commited???

any feedback from anyone?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

So far everyone is going. Robert Erin Me Mike Vince of course Art and the car club i know of so far


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 15 2008, 03:44 PM~11353585
> *So far everyone is going. Robert Erin Me Mike Vince of course Art and the car club i know of so far
> *


 :yes:


----------



## tequila sunrise

the WHOLE car club :cheesy: ? do we need to bring bikes?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 15 2008, 04:26 PM~11353886
> *the WHOLE car club :cheesy: ? do we need to bring bikes?
> *


no just the b.c


----------



## tequila sunrise

ok...is anyone bringing bikes?beer? girls?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 15 2008, 04:56 PM~11354091
> *ok...is anyone bringing bikes?beer? girls?
> *


beer..yeh me  no bikes


----------



## Lil Spanks

MMMMM..........BEERRRR :yes:


----------



## Lil Spanks

*ALSO WE WILL BE TAKING A GROUP SHOT*  ....*BUCK BRING YOUR CAM...AND WHOEVERS LIVES IN THE SO.CAL AREA AND WANTS TO JOIN , HIT UP FREAKY B. AND SHOW UP TO THE MEETING TOMARROW*


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 15 2008, 06:22 PM~11354238
> *ALSO WE WILL BE TAKING A GROUP SHOT  ....BUCK BRING YOUR CAM...AND WHOEVERS LIVES IN THE SO.CAL AREA AND WANTS TO JOIN , HIT UP FREAKY B. AND SHOW UP TO THE MEETING TOMARROW
> *


thats whats up!! sounds organized!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 15 2008, 06:30 PM~11354291
> *thats whats up!! sounds organized!
> *


x2


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 15 2008, 05:23 PM~11354619
> *x2
> *


SHUT UP FOO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 15 2008, 08:38 PM~11355156
> *SHUT UP FOO!!! :biggrin:
> *


sup man. long time no post


----------



## 817Lowrider

:yawn:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 15 2008, 10:42 PM~11356000
> *
> *


you get that done? :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 15 2008, 09:43 PM~11356007
> *you get that done?  :biggrin:
> *


i will this weekend.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 15 2008, 10:44 PM~11356019
> *i will this weekend.
> *


  :biggrin:  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 15 2008, 10:01 PM~11356169
> *  :biggrin:    :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 15 2008, 11:02 PM~11356176
> *:biggrin:
> *


thats how we role son!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 15 2008, 10:51 PM~11356558
> *thats how we role son!!!
> *











"I gotta have more cowbell!"


----------



## 817Lowrider

Post up the samuel L jackson.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 15 2008, 10:54 PM~11356581
> *Post up the samuel L jackson.
> *


----------



## Randy Watson

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 15 2008, 09:55 PM~11356590
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I believe the man was speaking of the gif.

Funny you speak of Sam. I had a chance to do a reception for his oldest daughter a few years back


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 7 2008, 10:03 AM~11283009
> *ORANGE COUNTY CHAPT.......MEETING ON AUG. 16 sat.............ANY ? MY NUMBER..951-258-9998
> OXNARD AND THE REST I WILL HAVE A DATE ...
> *


answer damn it


----------



## tequila sunrise

good luck on that


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 15 2008, 10:52 PM~11356567
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I gotta have more cowbell!"
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 16 2008, 11:59 AM~11358613
> *
> *


 :biggrin: 

FB needs the list of the TX chap shirts!


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, 2lowsyn

whats up fool


----------



## 2lowsyn

JAUN ! 
you change your number with out asking me . you fool.
i also need to know if ther is a late fee for sending it late .

i tride calling to be a man and tell you as real as posable that the money order went out also showbound yours is out too only for one shrit though ,just for now ill send for some smaller Ts latter.


OH wait not yours juan i need your damn addy agein caus i never put in my lil black book .so pm me it


----------



## tequila sunrise

what up guys! here at work, fuckin around as usual.


----------



## 2lowsyn

trying to stay out the heat at home , i havent gotn a chance to tale pics of the cars yet but i will oh let me get a shot of the fender for you guys stay tuned.


----------



## 817Lowrider

All good.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 16 2008, 09:59 AM~11358613
> *
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 16 2008, 03:09 PM~11359558
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Real Talk


----------



## 2lowsyn

ok so here is a peace go easy on me i said i was guna try new stuff on this paint.

























and ther more layer to it .i still need a wet color sand it too.


----------



## 817Lowrider

:0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 15 2008, 06:44 PM~11355199
> *sup man. long time no post
> *


ya i know been busy :biggrin: whats up with u?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 16 2008, 03:35 PM~11359692
> *ya i know been busy :biggrin: whats up with u?
> *


same ole same ole


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 11 2008, 11:55 AM~11315034
> *OC CHAPTER MEETING IS ON
> 
> SATURDAY AUGUST 16 TODAY
> 
> MEMBERS MEET AT VINCE'S HOUSE AT 5:00 P.M
> 
> PM ME FOR HIS ADDRESS OR ANY QUESTIONS
> 
> ALSO WE WILL BE PITCHING IN FOR FOOD
> 
> 7143996233 GIVE ME A CALL IF NEEDED
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

i'll be there. don't know if i got money for food, med bills rackin up, collections blowin up my phone.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 16 2008, 04:15 PM~11359910
> *in the thread on offtopic they had all the photos and vids posted up you dont even need to do the link  :0
> *



Didnt see the vid. Im ten hits away. 
Link to vid?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

2nd page sleepy g posted it after sys7em posted links for pics


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 16 2008, 02:15 PM~11359909
> *i'll be there. don't know if i got money for food, med bills rackin up, collections blowin up my phone.
> *


dont trip


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 16 2008, 04:27 PM~11359984
> *2nd page sleepy g posted it after sys7em posted links for pics
> *


I saw that I didnt think it was the same chick


----------



## 2lowsyn

i know it looks off a bit but ill pull it together and show the finish result


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

same


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn+Aug 16 2008, 04:32 PM~11360012-->
> 
> 
> 
> i know it looks off a bit but ill pull it together and show the finish result
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool bro.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 16 2008, 04:32 PM~11360013
> *same
> *


damn


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 16 2008, 03:29 PM~11359660
> *ok so here is a peace go easy on me i said i was guna try new stuff on this paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ther more layer to it .i still need a wet color sand it too.
> *


looks about right to me...

i would clear it first then wet sand to smooth it...then reclear it!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 16 2008, 05:15 PM~11360267
> *looks about right to me...
> 
> i would clear it first then wet sand to smooth it...then reclear it!
> *


 :0


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 16 2008, 03:23 PM~11360321
> *:0
> *


yha its got clear on it im waiting for it to seal. then ill wet sand and thruogh on some more layers of anouther paint desine. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 16 2008, 05:58 PM~11360501
> *yha its got clear on it im waiting for it to seal. then ill wet sand and thruogh on some more layers of anouther paint desine. :biggrin:
> *


post more pics! :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

let me start this 1800' page  cuz 1800 is my postal code :0  

hahaha sup artistics :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn it!!!!!!!!!!


Sum Bro


----------



## AMB1800

chillin homie, i'm about to go play sum ps3 before going to bed lol :biggrin: 

supp with you, hows deep brown commin out :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 16 2008, 06:11 PM~11360558
> *chillin homie, i'm about to go play sum ps3 before going to bed lol  :biggrin:
> 
> supp with you, hows deep brown commin out  :0
> *


its coming. It aint gonna break no hearts but its coming


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 16 2008, 04:11 PM~11360558
> *chillin homie, i'm about to go play sum ps3 before going to bed lol  :biggrin:
> 
> supp with you, hows deep brown commin out  :0
> *


lol what time is it over there??


----------



## AMB1800

1.15am :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
RO 4 LIFE Sep 2005 6,974 101 1.59%
kustombuilder Nov 2005 22,241 89 1.40%
LosAngelesRydr Apr 2002 6,152 87 1.37%
64 CRAWLING Nov 2001 24,415 64 1.01%
juangotti Jul 2006 19,250 63 0.99%
NINETEEN.O.FOUR Oct 2007 3,619 58 0.91%
LETHAL 66 May 2008 245 48 0.75%
jelly belly Jun 2008 179 45 0.71%
Scrilla Apr 2006 8,173 41 0.64%
CNDYBLU66SS


----------



## ghost-rider

:wave:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 16 2008, 04:02 PM~11360524
> *post more pics! :biggrin:
> *


yha well ima do the rest of the bike like that then ill post more and shoe alil teaser for you guys.
BUT thats not the while thing like i said i got more layers to on .

OH RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Thats cool. Whats the final color? purple?


----------



## 2lowsyn

no the one on top would probly be a silver or something not sure but yha for the color you could say purple cuas my seat is purple.


----------



## 817Lowrider

ohh nice!!!!


----------



## 2lowsyn

and for next year , i want to do some 3d shit on the body and fenders.
with that skull i was showing you guys.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 16 2008, 11:12 PM~11362145
> *and for next year , i want to do some 3d shit on the body and fenders.
> with that skull i was showing you guys.
> *


all good. i will be in S.A. next year. Also make plans to come to tx for a BBQ or something/


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

was gewd!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Did you go to the meeting?


----------



## show-bound

how the meeting go in cali????


----------



## 817Lowrider

I guess he didnt go


----------



## BASH3R

Today's meeting was only los angeles and orange county chaps. not san fer, lompoc or ventura


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 17 2008, 01:41 AM~11363077
> *Today's meeting was only los angeles and orange county chaps. not san fer, lompoc or ventura
> *


O I C


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 17 2008, 08:19 AM~11363908
> *O I C
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 17 2008, 10:46 AM~11364003
> *
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 16 2008, 10:01 PM~11362905
> *how the meeting go in cali????
> *


it was ok. gettin off topic alot. we never really established an actual president, but that's what we will work on next meeting. we will have monthly meetings and let everyone know what went on. we want to get to know eachother on a personal level. 
-NEW MEMBERS will have a probation period of 3 MONTHS before recieving a plaque, shirt, hat, anything with thee artistics. then, the club will say what they think about the person and the bike and decide if the new member should be let in the club.
- we have to set a standard as far as what we expect in bikes. here is what i have to say: 
- bike has to be trophy winning status...no rusted parts, oxidized paint, orange peel, $20 paint jobs...have pride in your bike, you are representing a 30 year old club.
- be on time and have consideration for those who do show up on time. if you are going to be late, call the ones who are at the show/meeting and let them know what the delay is.don't leave anyone in the dark wondering where you are. 
-someone has to step up and be a leader in the club...someone with experience in running a club. I WOULD HAVE NO PROBLEM IN BEING THE PRES/VICE PRES, but if someone else thinks they can do it...by all means, go for it.


----------



## tequila sunrise

we were also talkin about getting banners, shirts, and hats made for the club. one thing i want to make sure is that they all look EXACTLY like the plaque. ribbon and all...that is what we are representing. notice that other club's banners and hats/shirts are an exact replica of the plaques...no need to get lazy and have only the text on your shirt/hat. it would be a good idea for those who live near eachother to meet at least once a month to get to know eachother and go over what shows are coming up, where everyone is as far as bike buildup, and where everyone stands as money issues.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 17 2008, 05:31 PM~11366011
> *we were also talkin about getting banners, shirts, and hats made for the club. one thing i want to make sure is that they all look EXACTLY like the plaque. ribbon and all...that is what we are representing. notice that other club's banners and hats/shirts are an exact replica of the plaques...no need to get lazy and have only the text on your shirt/hat. it would be a good idea for those who live near eachother to meet at least once a month to get to know eachother and go over what shows are coming up, where everyone is as far as bike buildup, and where everyone stands as money issues.
> *


i made ours shirts and BIG OSO said they didnt look right...i went off the BC plaque. Thats something thats going to have to be straighten out. It would be great to get these things, however put in someones hands that is capable of handling the task, both time and communication!

I have asked for the orgianal art work for the plaques for shirts banners etc. have not recieved nothing... To me those things should be the task of the car club, to make sure those lil details of the image and letters of the plaques are all the same for everyone, ofthen feel left in the dark! Seems like a whole different club in general!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 17 2008, 06:31 PM~11366324
> *i made ours shirts and BIG OSO said they didnt look right...i went off the BC plaque. Thats something thats going to have to be straighten out. It would be great to get these things, however put in someones hands that is capable of handling the task, both time and communication!
> 
> I have asked for the orgianal art work for the plaques for shirts banners etc. have not recieved nothing...  To me those things should be the task of the car club, to make sure those lil details of the image and letters of the plaques are all the same for everyone, ofthen feel left in the dark! Seems like a whole different club in general!
> *


Oso said no. any thing in that nature needs to go thru arty


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 17 2008, 07:09 PM~11366510
> *Oso said no. any thing in that nature needs to go thru arty
> *


guess thats the dilima then.... i do not what the bilaws are...obivously we would have never got our shirts or other chapters if i didnt make them....

SO WHATS UP ART? THIS IS JUST TO SILLY, IM PRETTY MUCH TO THE LIMIT!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 17 2008, 07:56 PM~11366763
> *guess thats the dilima then.... i do not what the bilaws are...obivously we would have never got our shirts or other chapters if i didnt make them....
> 
> SO WHATS UP ART? THIS IS JUST TO SILLY, IM PRETTY MUCH TO THE LIMIT!
> *


x2


----------



## ghost-rider

ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS THAT YOU GUYS CAME OUT STRONG TODAY AT THE CENTURY HIGH SCHOOL SHOW, CONGRATS ON THE TROPHOIES


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

i have our club shirts pm me how many you ordered. you pay shipping


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Aug 17 2008, 06:08 PM~11367340
> *ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS THAT YOU GUYS CAME OUT STRONG TODAY AT THE CENTURY HIGH SCHOOL SHOW, CONGRATS ON THE TROPHOIES
> *


THANKS IT WAS A PRETTY GOOD TURN OUT.....ILL POST PICTURES LATER ON...


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

NOW FOO! =D


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

only pics i took jr did most of the photography








art with his new pendent








we took all those for the BC








line up








just for kicks


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

photobucket is takin 4 ever.............


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

all i did was add all the photos at once and took a shower n they were done.. i didnt resize them or nothing it did it for me


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR




----------



## 817Lowrider

fuckin badd ass I love this club. Yall did good and
Art


























Back on my good side. this was all I needed. rassurance!  :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Yall may think Im crazy but the big one is finest. :biggrin: 

Sam will agree


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 17 2008, 11:15 PM~11368549
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yall may think Im crazy but the big one is finest.  :biggrin:
> 
> Sam will agree
> *


i will not agree nor disagree hence they look like babies..

PEDO


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 17 2008, 11:22 PM~11368624
> *i will not agree nor disagree hence they look like babies..
> 
> PEDO
> *


Im only 20 :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 17 2008, 08:15 PM~11368549
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yall may think Im crazy but the big one is finest.  :biggrin:
> 
> Sam will agree
> *


I'D HIT IT :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 17 2008, 11:28 PM~11368671
> *I'D HIT IT  :biggrin:
> *


  Yall looking good out there!


----------



## 2lowsyn

i hit them all 










IN THE MOUTH >... WOOo


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 17 2008, 11:33 PM~11368712
> *i hit them all
> IN THE MOUTH >... WOOo
> *


Lame! you know you would!


----------



## 2lowsyn

yha , yha i would


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 17 2008, 10:54 PM~11368312
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



CONGRATS TO EVERYONE! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 2lowsyn

X2
yha you guy dont have more pics


----------



## Aztecbike

hey sal wheres the pic of the girl in the blue blouse with the white shorts???


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 17 2008, 10:13 PM~11368524
> *fuckin badd ass I love this club. Yall did good and
> Art
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on my good side. this was all I needed. rassurance!   :biggrin:
> *


u better fucker


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 17 2008, 10:15 PM~11368549
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yall may think Im crazy but the big one is finest.  :biggrin:
> 
> Sam will agree
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 17 2008, 10:25 PM~11368651
> *Im only 10  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

*AS OF RIGHT NOW...WHOEVERS PLANNING TO GO TO VEGAS, BETTER DO IT NOW..........*WERE GOING TO CLELEBRATE MY B-DAY ON SAT....AND PARTY IT UP :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 18 2008, 08:45 AM~11370391
> *u better fucker
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 18 2008, 06:03 AM~11370442
> *AS OF RIGHT NOW...WHOEVERS PLANNING TO GO TO VEGAS, BETTER DO IT NOW..........WERE GOING TO CLELEBRATE MY B-DAY ON SAT....AND PARTY IT UP :cheesy:
> *


same weekend we are doing my daughter's 1st bday party. i was thinking of dressing up as hannah montana or barney the purple dinosoar. what would i look better as? :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

sorry i didn't go to the show, didn't want to rush on getting bike put together and scratch something up. HOWEVER, there is a show here in chino THIS SATURDAY and i happen to have the day off. im gonna start gettin shit together and have the bike ready by then. HIT ME UP IF U WANT TO GO


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 17 2008, 08:13 PM~11368524
> *fuckin badd ass I love this club. Yall did good and
> Art
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on my good side. this was all I needed. rassurance!   :biggrin:
> *


how long have u been waitin on that?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 18 2008, 08:16 AM~11370491
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 18 2008, 07:03 AM~11370442
> *AS OF RIGHT NOW...WHOEVERS PLANNING TO GO TO VEGAS, BETTER DO IT NOW..........WERE GOING TO CLELEBRATE MY B-DAY ON SAT....AND PARTY IT UP :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 18 2008, 10:36 AM~11371405
> *
> *


 :|


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 17 2008, 08:08 PM~11367855
> *i have our club shirts pm me how many you ordered. you pay shipping
> *


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

please pm me your shirt size and how many you ordered. (thats not a stain on the right shirt lol)


----------



## show-bound

oh boy from new york has 2
and eric ordered 4


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## BASH3R

Ay freaky b. i sent u a pm last nite, did u get it?? get back homie


----------



## BASH3R

Ay freaky b. i sent u a couple of pm's did u get them?? get back at me when u can homie


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

i never got it


----------



## BASH3R

I just sent another one, if u dont get it just pm me


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

pm sent


----------



## Lil Spanks

lovers huh :scrutinize:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 18 2008, 03:34 PM~11374679
> *lovers huh :scrutinize:
> *


i found del taco and a dirty ass blue beanie in the box lol


----------



## show-bound




----------



## Lil Spanks

he better like it


----------



## BASH3R

Ay art, how much for some silver leaf on my frame??


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 18 2008, 05:51 PM~11374828
> *he better like it
> *


he has no chiice..hahahhahah

i have been slaving over this DB project


----------



## show-bound

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: show-bound, juangotti, Aztecbike

MY HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 18 2008, 07:45 PM~11375799
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: show-bound, juangotti, Aztecbike
> 
> MY HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


looks good. 
I dont remember how many shirts I ordered. I know it was alot though


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 27 2008, 03:56 PM~10269634
> *local homeboy has two bikes..he hit me up last night...he has two projects he wants to resurect from the dead!
> *


I guess that didnt work out ahahhaha


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 26 2008, 01:21 AM~10257360
> *NOPE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GANGSTA **** THUG LOOKIN BOY!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 29 2008, 07:04 PM~10060507
> *Sup !! welp I'm of to Phoenix  :biggrin: wish me luck !! I got the new parts put on the bike , it looks cool  :cheesy: , oh , by the way , this will be the first show that I will be representing "Thee Artistics"   , I will be back on Monday , I will post some pic's later next week , See Ya's  :cheesy:
> *


ohh shit! lol


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

:loco:


----------



## 2lowsyn

i want this on ALL of mine.
send me a stencel or something.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 18 2008, 10:02 PM~11377224
> *i want this on ALL of mine.
> send me a stencel or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

No ?

you tease.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 18 2008, 10:06 PM~11377269
> *No ?
> 
> you tease.
> *


talk to freaky behavior abot your tees you ordered!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 18 2008, 08:16 PM~11377358
> *talk to freaky behavior abot your tees you ordered!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Spankz

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Sup Spankz


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 18 2008, 10:25 PM~11377439
> *Sup Spankz
> *


nothing new. Deep Brown looking good!


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 18 2008, 08:16 PM~11377358
> *talk to freaky behavior abot your tees you ordered!
> *


PM sent


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Aug 18 2008, 10:26 PM~11377454
> *nothing new. Deep Brown looking good!
> *


thanks! Its on the come up!


----------



## 2lowsyn

yha that is a nice paint job what eles you got for .


----------



## 817Lowrider

All kinds of shit. gotta start chroming shit out!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

crossed on the list
juan
rene
sam 

still need
eric
neal
and steve from ny whats his screen name on here?


----------



## 817Lowrider

the zone


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 18 2008, 09:15 PM~11378114
> *crossed on the list
> juan
> rene
> sam
> 
> still need
> eric
> neal
> and steve from ny whats his screen name on here?
> *


yep yep :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 18 2008, 11:15 PM~11378114
> *crossed on the list
> juan
> rene
> sam
> 
> still need
> eric
> neal
> and steve from ny whats his screen name on here?
> *


neal paid alot to have the tees done..pm him...

w=might want to send that one on the house


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 18 2008, 08:40 PM~11376335
> *I guess that didnt work out ahahhaha
> *


i dotn got time for bs-ers


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 18 2008, 11:24 PM~11378240
> *neal paid alot to have the tees done..pm him...
> 
> w=might want to send that one on the house
> *


send his to me and Ill ship it with his banner


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 18 2008, 11:27 PM~11378273
> *i dotn got time for bs-ers
> *


ahahahhahah he bullshited you!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 18 2008, 11:29 PM~11378298
> *ahahahhahah he bullshited you!
> *


never persued him...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 18 2008, 11:30 PM~11378308
> *never persued him...
> *


so lonely! :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

:wave:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 18 2008, 11:31 PM~11378321
> *so lonely!  :biggrin:
> *


to many street bikes...im gonna hit this one homeboy up from the art show!

you can go instigate at teh show and recruit..i will give you a clip-board

:roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 18 2008, 11:34 PM~11378369
> *to many street bikes...im gonna hit this one homeboy up from the art show!
> 
> you can go instigate at teh show and recruit..i will give you a clip-board
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


you know how I do!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 18 2008, 11:37 PM~11378421
> *you know how I do!
> *


wil lgo hit all the members that already belong to another club first!!!

let them know about the benifits! :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

GANGSTA!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 18 2008, 09:28 PM~11378290
> *send his to me and Ill ship it with his banner
> *


alright


----------



## 817Lowrider

lmk


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

should i add two xl or 2xls?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 19 2008, 12:15 AM~11378953
> *should i add two xl or 2xls?
> *


1x well IDK yeah 1 x


----------



## show-bound




----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 17 2008, 07:28 PM~11368050
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ey puto why you jacking ideas


----------



## 817Lowrider

CRAZY


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 18 2008, 05:33 PM~11375167
> *Ay art, how much for some silver leaf on my frame??
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 18 2008, 10:31 PM~11378321
> *so lonely!  :biggrin:
> *


loner


----------



## tequila sunrise

i was thinkin of picking up some of MANNY'S forks and sissy bar or a set from WICKED....hmmmm


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 18 2008, 07:02 PM~11377224
> *i want this on ALL of mine.
> send me a stencel or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin bad ass!!!  :0


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 19 2008, 09:25 AM~11381214
> *i was thinkin of picking up some of MANNY'S forks and sissy bar  or a set from WICKED....hmmmm
> *


 :0


----------



## show-bound

my car is coming home tommarrow! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 19 2008, 10:25 AM~11381214
> *i was thinkin of picking up some of MANNY'S forks and sissy bar  or a set from WICKED....hmmmm
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## NaturalHighII

Wats up Artie


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Aug 19 2008, 03:52 PM~11383870
> *Wats up Artie
> *


whats up ROGER


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Aug 19 2008, 02:52 PM~11383870
> *Wats up Artie
> *


 :0


----------



## NaturalHighII

wats up ppl, 

hey artie how everything....how texas sam


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Aug 19 2008, 05:49 PM~11384954
> *wats up ppl,
> 
> hey artie how everything....how texas sam
> *


slowly growing! focusing on our selves right now! :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

Thats good to hear, how the power rangers bike


----------



## casper805

eric needs 2 large shirts
omar 2 extra large 
and his sisters two mediums cause she aint a small no more


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX+Aug 19 2008, 01:09 PM~11382127-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-casper805_@Aug 19 2008, 07:31 PM~11386125
> *eric needs 2 large shirts
> omar 2 extra large
> and his sisters two mediums cause she aint a small no more
> *


thick! :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 19 2008, 05:31 PM~11386125
> *eric needs 2 large shirts
> omar 2 extra large
> and his sisters two mediums cause she aint a small no more
> *


waiting for reply and shipping


----------



## 817Lowrider

we lost a member. homeboys plaque got lost in the mail and he said fuck it im out. its cool.


----------



## las_crucez

goodbye forever, I never got to really rep Thee Artistics but I found a club that is in town and around town.  see you at the Odessa show!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Aug 19 2008, 07:43 PM~11387476
> *goodbye forever, I never got to really rep Thee Artistics but I found a club that is in town and around town.   see you at the Odessa show!
> *


lates forever.. hopefully your new club will enjoy you


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Aug 19 2008, 09:43 PM~11387476
> *goodbye forever, I never got to really rep Thee Artistics but I found a club that is in town and around town.   see you at the Odessa show!
> *


LMAO thats some stright club hopper shit. LMAO good luck with your new club.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

wish we could have got that plaque back lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 19 2008, 10:00 PM~11387705
> *wish we could have got that plaque back lol
> *


which plaque?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

the one lost in the mail


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 19 2008, 07:59 PM~11387692
> *LMAO thats some stright club hopper shit. LMAO good luck with your new club.
> *


technically speaking, I was in Thee Artistics since I think the beginning of the year and not once had I been to a meeting or invited to a meeting or a show with the club so I said fuck it.  no hard feelings, I'm just saying I've only been in for 4 days and already been to a meeting and celebrated the 20 anniv. in El Paso... :0


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

great way to step up your game.. cant handle going to shows by your self and wait for people to tell you what to do.. and dont ask for info yourself..


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Aug 19 2008, 08:03 PM~11387742
> *technically speaking, I was in Thee Artistics since I think the beginning of the year and not once had I been to a meeting or invited to a meeting or a show with the club so I said fuck it.  no hard feelings, I'm just saying I've only been in for 4 days and already been to a meeting and celebrated the 20 anniv. in El Paso... :0
> *


doesnt matter juan still thinks youre club hopper that sucks might as well just give up


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR+Aug 19 2008, 10:01 PM~11387731-->
> 
> 
> 
> the one lost in the mail
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O  yeah x2
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-las_crucez_@Aug 19 2008, 10:03 PM~11387742
> *technically speaking, I was in Thee Artistics since I think the beginning of the year and not once had I been to a meeting or invited to a meeting or a show with the club so I said fuck it.  no hard feelings, I'm just saying I've only been in for 4 days and already been to a meeting and celebrated the 20 anniv. in El Paso... :0
> *


Fool you were in the FL chap and bitched out at the FL show. invited to a meeting. GTFO here fool. like I said good luck with you new club and see you in Odessa!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR+Aug 19 2008, 10:05 PM~11387789-->
> 
> 
> 
> great way to step up your game.. cant handle going to shows by your self and wait for people to tell you what to do.. and dont ask for info yourself..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Down ass member! ^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bad news_@Aug 19 2008, 10:06 PM~11387795
> *doesnt matter juan still thinks youre club hopper that sucks might as well just give up
> *


On the nose Kenny!


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 19 2008, 08:05 PM~11387789
> *great way to step up your game.. cant handle going to shows by your self and wait for people to tell you what to do.. and dont ask for info yourself..
> *


 :angry: my bad, must have forgotten about the tons of phone calls that went out to Eric and he never answered or wrote me back on LIL. NOT JUST HIM THOUGH! I have my reasons but don't want to start anything because it looks bad on us, so I will leave this message and won't come back to this topic...peace


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Aug 19 2008, 10:10 PM~11387867
> *:angry: my bad, must have forgotten about the tons of phone calls that went out to Eric and he never answered or wrote me back on LIL. NOT JUST HIM THOUGH! I have my reasons but don't want to start anything because it looks bad on us, so I will leave this message and won't come back to this topic...peace
> *


LMAO hey you gave it a good 8 months. maybe this next one will last a year. good luck.


----------



## bad news

alright i got my popcorn and pop lets do this ...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 19 2008, 10:14 PM~11387919
> *alright i got my popcorn and pop lets do this ...
> *


Nah it aint liked that. I told homeboy good luck and I mean it!

The lil dude is a follower and not a leader. type of homie who needs direction to do something. He jumped into a club to quick and under the wrong guidance (tearsofaclown).


----------



## BASH3R

Ay las crucez or whatever it is lol, just wanted to let know is that even though u felt left out and didnt comunicate much with any of us dosent mean YOU couldn't go out to shows and rep. t.a. to the fullest.. but if its "BETTER" for you then do what u gotta do homie  i just know that if one falls one hundred more will stand with us and fly that sick ass ARTISITCS plaque


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 19 2008, 10:39 PM~11388315
> *Ay las crucez or whatever it is lol, just wanted to let know is that even though u felt left out and didnt comunicate much with any of us dosent mean YOU couldn't go out to shows and rep. t.a. to the fullest.. but if its "BETTER" for you then do what u gotta do homie  i just know that if one falls one hundred more will stand with us and fly that sick ass ARTISITCS plaque
> *


 x2 on that sick ass plaque!
We lost a member here in TX today also. Its all good I wish them the best with there new club.
Im not gonna say fuck the haterz cus thats to cliche so luv your rivals! :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

Yeah homie thats whats up


----------



## 2lowsyn

^^^WOW


:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: juangotti, 2lowsyn
> 
> *


 hno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 19 2008, 11:10 PM~11388842
> *^^^WOW
> :wave:
> *


CLUB HOPPERS BRO!!!

We looking for lifers!


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 19 2008, 09:11 PM~11388868
> *CLUB HOPPERS BRO!!!
> 
> We looking for lifers!
> *


X2  
but you cant hate one them to much .  they do what thay think is right for them .


----------



## BASH3R

No hating here homie


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 19 2008, 11:14 PM~11388911
> *X2
> but you cant hate one them to much .   they do what thay think is right for them .
> *


agreed but there is no hating here. just lack of respect!. I could understand if you were in the club years but months! come on!


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, *mortalkombat2
*
Still got that plaque? LMK


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Aug 19 2008, 09:43 PM~11387476
> *goodbye forever, I never got to really rep Thee Artistics but I found a club that is in town and around town.   see you at the Odessa show!
> *


extazy are reall god friends of mine over here in these parts...good local club to get into!


----------



## 817Lowrider

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 17 2008, 09:54 PM~11368312
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 *for sale ,sissy bars, handle bars, , frame,.....thats all need gone asap*


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 20 2008, 08:33 AM~11392363
> * for sale rims,sissy bars, handle bars, seat, frame,.....thats all need gone asap
> *


i'll trade you for a custom painted frame by levi !


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Aug 20 2008, 10:39 AM~11392399
> *i'll trade you for a custom painted frame by levi !
> *


 :0


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

I GOT MY LICENSE TODAY!!! I MISSED TWO! im so happy :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

HA HA HA LOL

good for you bro .
how many time have you taken it . 
took me one time for both .


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

dont ask lol


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 20 2008, 01:21 PM~11393350
> *dont ask lol
> *


took me 4 xs


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

LOL me too i failed 3 times.. and all of them was because i didnt look back


----------



## 2lowsyn

:| 
driving is like second natuer , shit im driving right .
hold on 



'YOU FUCK BITCH LEARN TO DRIVE ! ! !"

OK so where was i, OH yha driving is easy .


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: CHILLY WILLY, Badass93, FREAKY BEHAVIOR, *ogloko*
hi pops :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 20 2008, 01:37 PM~11393495
> *LOL me too i failed 3 times.. and all of them was because i didnt look back
> *


hahah i hit the pole backing up....parallel


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Aug 20 2008, 08:39 AM~11392399
> *i'll trade you for a custom painted frame by levi !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 20 2008, 04:03 PM~11394866
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dates on the anniversary

location...you should poat all that stuff!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 20 2008, 03:03 PM~11394866
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 20 2008, 01:33 PM~11393466
> *took me 4 xs
> *


took me 2 times. I was swole the first time I failed! ha


----------



## erick323

:wave: uffin: wass-up!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Aug 20 2008, 10:04 PM~11397799
> *:wave:  uffin: wass-up!!!
> *


sup E


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 20 2008, 08:10 PM~11397859
> *sup E
> *


nothing much whats new :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

getting shit ready!


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 20 2008, 08:18 PM~11397929
> *getting shit ready!
> *


ready for what! :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Aug 20 2008, 10:32 PM~11398051
> *ready for what! :dunno:
> *


to let loose on these fools. LOL na j/p hyping up!


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 20 2008, 08:39 PM~11398117
> *to let loose on these fools. LOL na j/p hyping up!
> *


hows the bike coming out!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Aug 20 2008, 10:42 PM~11398149
> *hows the bike coming out!
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

damn ***** it looked better the first time. get it back and let me fuck wit it :0


----------



## erick323

looks good nice details and the frame :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 20 2008, 10:49 PM~11398230
> *damn ***** it looked better the first time. get it back and let me fuck wit it :0
> *


you mean the 2nd time. lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

or the 7th


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 20 2008, 11:15 PM~11398508
> *or the 7th
> *



MAYBE! :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 20 2008, 11:33 AM~11392363
> * for sale rims,sissy bars, handle bars, seat, frame,.....thats all need gone asap
> *


it looks good!


----------



## 817Lowrider

DAMN IT. SOME ONE JUST ATE MY DAMN LUNCH FOR TOMORROW!!!!!!!!


:angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 20 2008, 10:10 PM~11399727
> *DAMN IT. SOME ONE JUST ATE MY DAMN LUNCH FOR TOMORROW!!!!!!!!
> :angry:
> *


SORRY I WAS HUNGRY IT WAS GOOD


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 21 2008, 01:20 AM~11399793
> *SORRY I WAS HUNGRY IT WAS GOOD
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 20 2008, 10:49 PM~11398230
> *damn ***** it looked better the first time. get it back and let me fuck wit it :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 20 2008, 08:33 AM~11392363
> * for sale rims,sissy bars, handle bars, seat, frame,.....thats all need gone asap
> *


what size rims, sissy bar? pics don't show up on my computer. shit...i'll take it all to start on a bike for my lady or my daughter


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 21 2008, 09:55 AM~11401599
> *what size rims, sissy  bar? pics don't show up on my computer. shit...i'll take it all to start on  a bike for my lady or my daughter
> *


U GOT IT


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 21 2008, 09:55 AM~11401599
> *what size , sissy  bar? pics don't show up on my computer. shit...i'll take it all to start on  a bike for my lady or my daughter
> *


20


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## show-bound




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 21 2008, 04:06 PM~11404674
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :wow: WHOS DONIG THAT..?? AND IS THAT LEGIONS BIKE IN THE BACK???


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 21 2008, 05:13 PM~11404726
> *:0  :wow: WHOS DONIG THAT..?? AND IS THAT LEGIONS BIKE IN THE BACK???
> *


im doing it...

yes getting started on it this weeked!


----------



## Lil Spanks

U KNOW HOW TO MURAL


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 21 2008, 05:15 PM~11404751
> *U KNOW HOW TO MURAL
> *


obiously....lol :loco: :happysad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 21 2008, 04:17 PM~11404764
> *obiously....lol :loco:  :happysad:
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 21 2008, 05:17 PM~11404768
> *
> *


why so sad...lol


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 21 2008, 05:06 PM~11404674
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 21 2008, 05:32 PM~11404923
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 21 2008, 03:06 PM~11404674
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn..


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 21 2008, 06:18 PM~11405278
> *damn..
> *


GOT THE SHIRTS IN JUST NOW!!!!

THANKS G!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 21 2008, 03:06 PM~11404674
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 21 2008, 04:20 PM~11405297
> *GOT THE SHIRTS IN JUST NOW!!!!
> 
> THANKS G!
> *


----------



## eric ramos

nice ass job sam


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 21 2008, 07:09 PM~11405713
> *nice ass job sam
> *


stop me when i LIE!!

I appreciate that espeacially coming from you...i know you know whats up and who can do what!


----------



## show-bound

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: show-bound, juangotti

my brotha!


----------



## show-bound




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 21 2008, 03:32 PM~11404923
> *:0
> *


is that your bike on the ground?????? are you getting the "hook up " too?


----------



## WestTxFinest

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 21 2008, 03:06 PM~11404674
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn good work homie, shit i think i need to redo the ones on my sons bike, interested? :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Aug 21 2008, 08:43 PM~11406558
> *damn good work homie, shit i think i need to redo the ones on my sons bike, interested? :biggrin:
> *


good looking out UCE...

you know im a hop-skip and jump away!

its gonna be a minute...i a project after this one!


----------



## BASH3R

:cheesy:
forks i made today, still need some grinding and then out to polishing :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 21 2008, 08:58 PM~11406687
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> forks i made today, still need some grinding and then out to polishing  :0
> *


nice....did you twist it too...already twisted??


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 21 2008, 07:00 PM~11406709
> *nice....did you twist it too...already twisted??
> *


my uncle twisted it


----------



## 817Lowrider

They look good sam. I am not going faced bars bro. I am gonna go all D-twist


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0


> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 21 2008, 07:04 PM~11406740
> *They look good sam. I am not going faced bars bro. I am gonna go all D-twist
> *


***** you cant afford to pay attention


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 21 2008, 09:37 PM~11406986
> *:0
> ***** you cant afford to pay attention
> *


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 21 2008, 08:35 PM~11406483
> *is that your bike on the ground??????    are you getting the "hook up " too?
> *


yep getting the hook up from sam........


----------



## 2lowsyn

like them mural you got on the bike jaun.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 21 2008, 10:02 PM~11407207
> *like them mural you got on the bike jaun.
> *


Thanks Rene. hey I never got that letter?


----------



## 2lowsyn

aw man i hope you get caus i sent for this one and next one . EEEE if you dont get i hope showbound got the one i sent him. 
:angry: but also


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 21 2008, 10:16 PM~11407353
> *aw man i hope you get caus i sent for this one and next one . EEEE if you dont get i hope showbound got the one i sent him.
> :angry: but also
> *


???? speak english.lol


----------



## eric ramos

well this time ur takin ur time so its coming 10xs better than the origonal fo


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 21 2008, 10:20 PM~11407396
> *well this time ur takin ur time so its coming 10xs better than the origonal fo
> *


  This fucken bike aint coming out till 2020.  set backs set backs set backs


----------



## NaturalHighII

wats up ppl


----------



## eric ramos

fuck it 
money is one 2 
im ready n good 2 go


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Aug 21 2008, 10:29 PM~11407473
> *wats up ppl
> *


Chillen. How you doing Roger? Any new projects coming out?


----------



## 2lowsyn

i sent it and showbound , so i hope he atleast gets it , i know i got your addy right caus all i did was cut and paste.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 21 2008, 10:30 PM~11407484
> *fuck it
> money is one 2
> im ready n good 2 go
> *


Not realy money any more man. Just B.S. set backs


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 21 2008, 10:31 PM~11407492
> *i sent it and showbound , so i hope he atleast gets it , i know i got your addy right caus all i did was cut and paste.
> *


Well if you said to sent it I believe you.. cool. the 1oth is around the corner again. you gets your order from Freaky Behavior.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 21 2008, 10:21 PM~11407408
> *  This fucken bike aint coming out till 2020.    set backs set backs  set backs
> *


2020wned


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 21 2008, 10:33 PM~11407519
> *2020wned
> *


for real.


----------



## NaturalHighII

well i got rid of everything i had and im considering a new project, not to fancy but something showable so i can be able to kick it with my artistic fam


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 21 2008, 10:33 PM~11407524
> *for real.
> *


im digging the murals

i didn't know homeboy could get down like that :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Aug 21 2008, 10:34 PM~11407529
> *well i got rid of everything i had and im considering a new project, not to fancy but something showable so i can be able to kick it with my Artistic fam
> *


Only way to go. Aint got to be the best. We a brotherhood man.


----------



## NaturalHighII

i got a 71 girl schwinn out in the back, so i think ima revive it, even though id like it to be something as nice as Erics it will never be


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 21 2008, 10:35 PM~11407538
> *im digging the murals
> 
> i didn't know homeboy could get down like that  :biggrin:
> *


I did the murals dog. not sam


LOL j/p


Sam is a natural Artist man. He can get down like james brown


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Aug 21 2008, 10:36 PM~11407555
> *i got a 71 girl schwinn out in the back, so i think ima revive it, even though id like it to be something as nice as Erics it will never be
> *


Do your thing bro.


----------



## 2lowsyn

no i havent got his out yet .got his and some outher ones too ill drop them in on the weekend probly .


----------



## NaturalHighII

well i lost alot of connections but im looking for someone to do the welding so whos up for it


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Aug 21 2008, 08:38 PM~11407591
> *well i lost alot of connections but im looking for someone to do the welding so whos up for it
> *


man i need to get one .


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 21 2008, 10:37 PM~11407572
> *no i havent got his out yet .got his and some outher ones too ill drop them in on the weekend probly .
> *


cool bro. Ill pm you my addy again next week


----------



## 2lowsyn

ok i take it off now so you dont get all them scico stoker at you home .but you know i got it.

i got it .


----------



## 817Lowrider

pm it to me. so I know I gave you the right one


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 21 2008, 08:58 PM~11406687
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> forks i made today, still need some grinding and then out to polishing  :0
> *


They came out cool basher


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

juan pm your address


----------



## 2lowsyn

that they did , what bike are they for ?

hay freak i got yours going out soon too.moeny order.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 22 2008, 12:09 AM~11408597
> *juan pm your address
> *


pm sent


----------



## 817Lowrider

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<( my Avi :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 22 2008, 12:37 AM~11408826
> *<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<( my Avi  :biggrin:
> *


TITS AND ASS! :dunno: 
got the shirts in today!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 22 2008, 12:39 AM~11408840
> *TITS AND ASS! :dunno:
> got the shirts in today!
> *


gots it. I get mine soon


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Aug 21 2008, 09:36 PM~11407555
> *i got a 71 girl schwinn out in the back, so i think ima revive it, even though id like it to be something as nice as Erics it will never be
> *


 :|


----------



## NaturalHighII

Wats up artie! hey did you get that call from MTV


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Aug 22 2008, 12:23 AM~11409140
> *Wats up artie! hey did you get that call from MTV
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Aug 21 2008, 09:36 PM~11407555
> *i got a 71 girl schwinn out in the back, so i think ima revive it, even though id like it to be something as nice as Erics it will never be
> *


hurry up so i can paint it


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Aug 22 2008, 01:23 AM~11409140
> *Wats up artie! hey did you get that call from MTV
> *


 :0 ?


WELCOME BACK G!!! GET SOMETHING POPPIN!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 22 2008, 12:31 AM~11409190
> *:0 ?
> WELCOME BACK G!!! GET SOMETHING POPPIN!!!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuckin sam in nija mode!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 22 2008, 01:32 AM~11409205
> *fuckin sam in nija mode!
> *


wtf you aint in bed...work fool!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 22 2008, 12:32 AM~11409205
> *fuckin sam in nija mode!
> *


 :0


----------



## show-bound

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
0 Members:


----------



## Lil Spanks

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: CHILLY WILLY


----------



## 817Lowrider

I go in late


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 22 2008, 01:13 AM~11409403
> *I go in late
> *


 :|


----------



## show-bound

DETAILS ON VEGAS!!! WHATS THE DEALLY ON THE SPOT FOR US TO STAY IF WE GO ETC, TALKS OF RENT HOUSE OR SOMETHING>>>


PLEASE POST ALL INFO THANKS!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

*let me know...im try to find a room*


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 22 2008, 03:01 PM~11412684
> *let me know...im try to find a room
> *


WHAT WAS THE WORD ON THE HOUSE FOR EVERYONE TO STAY AT?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 21 2008, 08:30 PM~11407486
> *Chillen. How you doing Roger? Any new projects coming out?
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 22 2008, 02:05 PM~11412712
> *WHAT WAS THE WORD ON THE HOUSE FOR EVERYONE TO STAY AT?
> *


 :nosad: thats why im looking for a room


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

hmmm how many people are going to vegas so far from TA? i can try n see what i can do


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 22 2008, 02:22 PM~11413326
> *hmmm how many people are going to vegas so far from TA? i can try n see what i can do
> *


I DONT KNOW IF IMMA GO BUT IF I DO THEN SEE YOU GUYS THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 22 2008, 03:22 PM~11413326
> *hmmm how many people are going to vegas so far from TA? i can try n see what i can do
> *


me :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHILLY WILLY, *Harry's Dream*
:angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 22 2008, 04:22 PM~11413326
> *hmmm how many people are going to vegas so far from TA? i can try n see what i can do
> *


CASPER told me someone had a house...that the club members where going to stay at?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 22 2008, 04:10 PM~11413732
> *CASPER told me someone had a house...that the club members where going to stay at?
> *


that would be buck..(f.b)


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 22 2008, 03:27 PM~11413862
> *:|
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Lil Spanks

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHILLY WILLY, *JUSTDEEZ*
CRAP.......


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 22 2008, 04:28 PM~11413867
> *:wow:
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 22 2008, 03:31 PM~11413886
> *
> *






 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 22 2008, 04:33 PM~11413908
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: THATS ME


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 22 2008, 04:28 PM~11414285
> *:cheesy:  THATS ME
> *


 :yes: :tongue:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Yo Rene I got your m.o. bro. Thats whats up down ass member.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 22 2008, 07:19 PM~11414615
> *Yo Rene I got your m.o. bro. Thats whats up down ass member.
> *


i no got chit... :nosad:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 22 2008, 05:11 PM~11413741
> *that would be buck..(f.b)
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 22 2008, 07:20 PM~11414621
> *i no got chit... :nosad:
> *


on its way. 2 months worth. Now we a club with money $$$.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 22 2008, 05:30 PM~11413877
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CHILLY WILLY, JUSTDEEZ
> I WANNA BE JUST LIKE HIM.......
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## 817Lowrider

I got a phone guys. pm me your numbers


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 22 2008, 10:42 PM~11416225
> *I got a phone guys. pm me your numbers
> *


832-art-loves-manhole


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 22 2008, 09:49 PM~11416281
> *832-art-loves-manhole
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 22 2008, 10:56 PM~11416329
> *:ugh:
> *


its true


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 22 2008, 10:11 PM~11416485
> *its true
> *


 :0


----------



## BASH3R

Ay artie pm me your addy, i need to send u money for some shirts


----------



## 817Lowrider

Artistics TX. Check in.LOL


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

uffin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 23 2008, 12:32 AM~11417028
> *Artistics TX. Check in.LOL
> *


Already!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

What It Dew!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

uffin:


----------



## The ZONE

:angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE+Aug 23 2008, 07:50 PM~11420837-->
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 18 2008, 03:15 PM~11373247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please pm me your shirt size and how many you ordered. (thats not a stain on the right shirt lol)
> *


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

eh steve get at me about the shirts you ordered from art


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, *Eightyone.7.TX
*
Quit being lazy and post pics of sarahs updates! :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

sup T.A.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Aug 23 2008, 07:50 PM~11420837
> *:angry:
> 
> --------------------
> CELEBRATING 30 YEARS OF NO SHIRTS
> Thee Artistics B.C.
> SHIRTLESS MEMBER SINCE DECEMBER 2007
> NYBONECOLLECTORS.COM = WHERE IT'S AT
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 23 2008, 08:02 PM~11420883
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: juangotti, Eightyone.7.TX
> 
> Quit being lazy and post pics of sarahs updates! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 
:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 23 2008, 08:04 PM~11420893
> *:0  :0
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


some mirrors and some all white tire(no tread)


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 23 2008, 08:02 PM~11420883
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: juangotti, Eightyone.7.TX
> 
> Quit being lazy and post pics of sarahs updates! :biggrin:
> *


can't on my treo at a wedding. gotta switch out the tires tomorrow then ill post.


----------



## 817Lowrider

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: juangotti,* cadillac_pimpin*, Eightyone.7.TX
Whats up Pimpy! LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Aug 23 2008, 08:06 PM~11420904
> *can't on my treo at a wedding. gotta switch out the tires tomorrow then ill post.
> 
> *


Hahaha he on LIL on the LOW. ahahahah


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 23 2008, 08:07 PM~11420908
> *Hahaha he on LIL on the LOW. ahahahah
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Aug 22 2008, 01:23 AM~11409140
> *Wats up artie! hey did you get that call from MTV
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## NaturalHighII

Check it out, in the past 2 weeks Ive gotten calls from 2 ppl..one was from a dude trying to join and i directed him to Eric from South Gate since hes the LA Chap. Pres...IDK if he did call. The next call was from a MTV representative looking for Roger the TA Pres...I told him I wasnt in charge anymore but I did direct him to Art. Before I can ask what the call was about and where did he get the number he said thanks and clicked. Im wondering and wanna know....

*SO ARTIE SPILL THE BEANS!!!*


----------



## The ZONE




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Aug 23 2008, 09:13 PM~11421255
> *Check it out, in the past 2 weeks Ive gotten calls from 2 ppl..one was from a dude trying to join and i directed him to Eric from South Gate since hes the LA Chap. Pres...IDK if he did call. The next call was from a MTV representative looking for Roger the TA Pres...I told him I wasnt in charge anymore but I did direct him to Art. Before I can ask what the call was about and where did he get the number he said thanks and clicked. Im wondering and wanna know....
> 
> SO ARTIE SPILL THE BEANS!!!
> *


thats whats up.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 22 2008, 07:31 PM~11415110
> *I WANNA BE LIKE ART
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 23 2008, 09:23 PM~11421300
> *
> *


pm me your number I got a new phone and need your number


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

pm me your number jaun uffin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 23 2008, 08:26 PM~11421316
> *pm me your number I got a new phone and need your number to have phone sex
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Answer damn it!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Bones

:wave:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Aug 23 2008, 09:13 PM~11421255
> *Check it out, in the past 2 weeks Ive gotten calls from 2 ppl..one was from a dude trying to join and i directed him to Eric from South Gate since hes the LA Chap. Pres...IDK if he did call. The next call was from a MTV representative looking for Roger the TA Pres...I told him I wasnt in charge anymore but I did direct him to Art. Before I can ask what the call was about and where did he get the number he said thanks and clicked. Im wondering and wanna know....
> 
> SO ARTIE SPILL THE BEANS!!!
> *


this fool dont answer his phn bet he dropped the ball big time on this one...prove me wrong! :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Mrs Bones_@Aug 23 2008, 09:42 PM~11421435
> *:wave:
> *


Ohh snapps ! whats up?


----------



## tequila sunrise

i put the forks on the bike this morning for 2 shows today, and yep, i definately need to get some new forks. one little nudge on the forks and the wheel comes off. not only that, but crooked as fuck. my bike is telling me im too fat to be riding the damn thing.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 23 2008, 09:59 PM~11421534
> *i put the forks on the bike this morning for 2 shows today, and yep, i definately need to get some new forks. one little nudge on the forks and the wheel comes off. not only that, but crooked as fuck. my bike is telling me im too fat to be riding the damn thing.
> *


time to upgrade!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

I like mikes bike like that. I thing he should just get new forks. same style though


----------



## 817Lowrider

juangotti Jul 2006 19,500 49 0.89%
FORGIVEN Oct 2004 10,706 47 0.85%
cheleo Feb 2008 1,077 35 0.64%
LUXURIOU$LAC Oct 2005 18,636 34 0.62%
kustombuilder Nov 2005 22,574 33 0.60%
NINETEEN.O.FOUR Oct 2007 3,771 31 0.56%
ucefamily Jan 2007 1,763 29 0.53%
64 CRAWLING Nov 2001 24,671 25 0.45%
youcantfademe Feb 2008 4,350 25 0.45%
robs68


----------



## BASH3R

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 24 2008, 12:53 AM~11422417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


She took another pic with the plaque. wonder why she dont come on LIL. She have an account


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## BASH3R

:0


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 23 2008, 09:53 PM~11422417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


Whos this chick?


----------



## 817Lowrider

I wish he never parted out that bike.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 23 2008, 11:45 PM~11422643
> *I wish he never parted out that bike.
> *


the creamator??


----------



## 817Lowrider

yes sir


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Aug 23 2008, 11:45 PM~11422642
> *Whos this chick?
> *


oso's daughter :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Aug 24 2008, 01:45 AM~11422642
> *Whos this chick?
> *


Osos Daughter


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 23 2008, 11:49 PM~11422662
> *yes sir
> *


i heard creamator II is coming out hno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 24 2008, 01:51 AM~11422671
> *i heard creamator II is coming out  hno:
> *


you mean Ultra Violet.!!!

hno:


----------



## NaturalHighII

i figured it was her, seen and met her once myself, doubt she remembers me


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 23 2008, 11:52 PM~11422674
> *you mean Ultra Violet.!!!
> 
> hno:
> *


  sounds like some new soda


----------



## NaturalHighII

Yup its called ultraviolet, that painter of his has been lagging for like a year or two already


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII+Aug 24 2008, 01:52 AM~11422676-->
> 
> 
> 
> i figured it was her, seen and met her once myself, doubt she remembers me
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im sure you remeber her. ahahha
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-basher91_@Aug 24 2008, 01:53 AM~11422686
> *  sounds like some new soda
> *


Not just any soda fool. an Artistic soda. :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII+Aug 23 2008, 11:56 PM~11422704-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yup its called ultraviolet, that painter of his has been lagging for like a year or two already
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damm that sucks :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Aug 23 2008, 11:56 PM~11422705
> *
> Not just any soda fool. an Artistic soda. :biggrin:
> *


 i bet its is :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Yup I hope it will be in Vegas this year!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 24 2008, 12:02 AM~11422730
> *Yup I hope it will be in Vegas this year!
> *


 :yessad: you going??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 24 2008, 02:03 AM~11422732
> *:yessad: you going??
> *


nope. my brother is getting remarried that weekend (eightyone.7.TX aka dumb ass)!

:banghead: :biggrin: 
LMAO J/P I know he is gonna read this

but anyway back on subject. 
Next year we will be there!


----------



## NaturalHighII

what do you mean juan? what do you mean im sure i remember her


----------



## 817Lowrider

LMAO. I dont want to say :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

Pm it


----------



## 817Lowrider

ha


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Aug 24 2008, 01:56 AM~11422704
> *Yup its called ultraviolet, that painter of his has been lagging for like a year or two already
> *


i heard it was done and picked up from Levi's


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

LEVIS AMEN


----------



## BASH3R

Is it still gonna be a 16??


----------



## show-bound




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 24 2008, 02:38 AM~11422958
> *Is it still gonna be a 16??
> *


yes sir


----------



## 2lowsyn

OOPs


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 24 2008, 02:07 PM~11424647
> *shes waiting for me to be on when shes on thats why .
> *


jail bait. ahahahha


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 22 2008, 07:19 PM~11414615
> *Yo Rene I got your m.o. bro. Thats whats up down ass member.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Bout to hit up hooter!


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 24 2008, 02:05 AM~11422742
> *nope. my brother is getting remarried that weekend (eightyone.7.TX aka dumb ass)!
> 
> :banghead:  :biggrin:
> LMAO J/P I know he is gonna read this
> 
> but anyway back on subject.
> Next year we will be there!
> *


This guy!! :uh: Yeah i didnt learn the 1st time I guess!! :banghead: :banghead: 

Hooters?? Right now??


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 24 2008, 12:08 PM~11424653
> *jail bait. ahahahha
> *


LMAO


----------



## show-bound

you fools are too much... :rofl:


----------



## 2lowsyn

i fixd it, i fixd it .


----------



## ogloko

:cheesy:


----------



## ogloko

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ogloko, *NaturalHighII*
:scrutinize:


----------



## ogloko




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## NaturalHighII

Whos OGLOKO? just wondering


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

art's pops?


----------



## 817Lowrider

What it dew guys! Hooters was bad! nice lil car show!


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin: Where you fools at


----------



## eric ramos

howdy fukers 
im bord
bike is in prosess damn it 
i need inspiration


----------



## NaturalHighII

Ey eric i heard your bike was here in cali?


----------



## eric ramos

sure is 
going to vegas for paint soon 
murals ????????? 
hoply odessa show well be good
phx will be all out i hope as well 
fuck i need inspiration


----------



## NaturalHighII

for paint, wth wasnt it painted already


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Aug 24 2008, 08:25 PM~11427681
> *Ey eric i heard your bike was here in cali?
> *


I got it right here.


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey raul, ima go up state and pick it up, lol jk....so its right back with the creator


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 23 2008, 07:03 PM~11421551
> *I like mikes bike like that. I thing he should just get new forks. same style though
> *


LET'S TAKE A VOTE!!! 
what kind of forks should i get...
SAME STYLE?








OR GET ALL TWISTED FORKS????


----------



## BASH3R

if i were u i would keep the same forks, it gives it more of an old skool look


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 24 2008, 10:48 PM~11427949
> *if i were u i would keep the same forks, it gives it more of an old skool look
> *


x2


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

tommorow is my first day of college


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 24 2008, 09:01 PM~11428099
> *tommorow is my first day of college
> *


Good luck homie. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 24 2008, 08:33 PM~11427791
> *LET'S TAKE A VOTE!!!
> what kind of forks should i get...
> SAME STYLE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR GET ALL TWISTED FORKS????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think you need to keep is simple and do something like this. Get a faced sissy bar and a matching support bar for the fork. Keep the lower bar. Keep the handlebars but get some matching mirrors. I think its enough to update the bike but not really over kill you know?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 24 2008, 09:02 PM~11428114
> *Good luck homie.  :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Aug 24 2008, 08:32 PM~11427782
> *ey raul, ima go up state and pick it up, lol jk....so its right back with the creator
> *


Time for a refresh. I think you guys are going to like it alot. :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

is it getting all new paint or just murals.. so wim is doing it :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 24 2008, 10:06 PM~11428167
> *Time for a refresh. I think you guys are going to like it alot.  :biggrin:
> *


yea... and your gay :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 24 2008, 11:17 PM~11429287
> *yea... and your gay :|
> *


Im going to make you proud skippy.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 24 2008, 09:20 PM~11428339
> *is it getting all new paint or just murals.. so wim is doing it  :biggrin:
> *


I will do updates if its cool with Eric but you will see soon.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 25 2008, 01:20 AM~11429514
> *Im going to make you proud skippy by letting you put it in my pie hole.
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 24 2008, 10:33 PM~11427791
> *LET'S TAKE A VOTE!!!
> what kind of forks should i get...
> SAME STYLE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR GET ALL TWISTED FORKS????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just replace what you had,,,juan was right..no upgrade ...good to have a clean and simple to represent! CLASSIC!

STAY OFF OF IT!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 24 2008, 11:01 PM~11428099
> *tommorow is my first day of college
> *


went ut tonight and it was deader than a biotch! back to college for flks out here too!

D E A D .....guess everyone was on the same page...lol


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 25 2008, 02:21 AM~11429517
> *I will do updates if its cool with Eric but you will see soon.
> *


eric always been a name brander....

lets just hope it he gets what it takes......obviously what he had wasnt cutting it...

so i guess we will find out if its the fabrication...or the skins!!!!!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

MANNNN WTF JUAN yy yEW TALkIN SHiT 
DAWG ???


----------



## NaturalHighII




----------



## NaturalHighII




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Aug 25 2008, 07:16 AM~11429988
> *MANNNN WTF JUAN yy yEW TALkIN SHiT
> DAWG ???
> *


  :roflmao: No.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 25 2008, 08:24 AM~11430374
> *im a faggg*


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 25 2008, 12:55 AM~11429612
> *eric always been a name brander....
> 
> lets just hope it he gets what it takes......obviously what he had wasnt cutting it...
> 
> so i guess we will find out if its the fabrication...or the skins!!!!!
> *


 :|


----------



## 2lowsyn

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

ur gay


----------



## 817Lowrider

that was 4 art


----------



## 2lowsyn

dont swet it bro , what on the low? gotn much rain up ther where you at juan?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 25 2008, 10:12 AM~11431004
> *i love u  art
> *


----------



## 2lowsyn

^^OH BOY .^^


----------



## 817Lowrider

Im on my phone


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 25 2008, 10:46 AM~11431257
> *Im on my phone JACKING OFF
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

*PLANING NOW!!!!!!*


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 25 2008, 01:19 PM~11431506
> *PLANING NOW!!!!!!
> *


art, send freaky behavior 7 dollars so i can get my shirts finally


----------



## tequila sunrise

okay, so everyone agrees to keep it old school. so im gonna go and replace what needs to be switched out, no upgrades...OLD SCHOOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 25 2008, 02:27 PM~11433275
> *okay, so everyone agrees to keep it old school. so im gonna go and replace what needs to be switched out, no upgrades...OLD SCHOOL
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

JUAN yES yEW WHERE WTF WHERE yeW TELLiN DAT 1 GUt ABOUT DAT HE WiLL REMEMBER Mi ??
HUH AND ABOUT Mi PiCTURE ?


----------



## Lil Spanks

say what?????? :dunno: :werd:


----------



## 817Lowrider

nothing negative


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

^^^^^^^^^^^^
FUCkEN LAME 

yeW kNOw WHT DAWG yeW BTTR STOP TALkiN SHiT ALRiGHT 
&& yES AM PUTiN yeW ON BLASt 
***** && EARASE DAT FUCkEN PiCTURE OF Mi && DA PLAQUE 
ALRiGHT ! AM ONLy TELLiN yEw ONCE && STOP FUCkEN JACkiN ALL My FUCkEN PiCTUREz ALRiGHT 
[[&& ARTyyy Dis GOEz FOR yeW ...
yeW BTTR kEEP DiS FOO JUAN ON CHECk HEz TALkiN ABOUT Mi 
&& HE THiNkz i ANT GONNA FiND OUT ABOUT DAT SHiT 
&& DAT FOOz DENyiN iT ! 
SO DiS BTTR BE DA LAST TiME i HEAR ABOUT DiS SHiT !


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Aug 25 2008, 05:01 PM~11434737
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^
> FUCkEN LAME
> 
> yeW kNOw WHT DAWG yeW BTTR STOP TALkiN SHiT ALRiGHT
> && yES AM PUTiN yeW ON BLASt
> ***** && EARASE DAT FUCkEN PiCTURE OF Mi && DA PLAQUE
> ALRiGHT ! AM ONLy TELLiN yEw ONCE && STOP FUCkEN JACkiN ALL My FUCkEN PiCTUREz ALRiGHT
> [[&& ARTyyy Dis GOEz FOR yeW ...
> yeW BTTR kEEP DiS FOO JUAN ON CHECk HEz TALkiN ABOUT Mi
> && HE THiNkz i ANT GONNA FiND OUT ABOUT DAT SHiT
> && DAT FOOz DENyiN iT !
> SO DiS BTTR BE DA LAST TiME i HEAR ABOUT DiS SHiT !
> *


chew got it..  ...*jaun knock it off* :angry:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 25 2008, 04:23 PM~11434938
> *chew got it..  ...jaun knock it off :angry:
> *


arty takin kontrol!
:biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

TAHNkz


----------



## 817Lowrider

I sent you a message on myspace homegirl and *I did not take that pic off your page and I aint tryin put him on blast but if you read back you will see who it was.*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Aug 25 2008, 06:01 PM~11434737
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^
> FUCkEN LAME
> 
> yeW kNOw WHT DAWG yeW BTTR STOP TALkiN SHiT ALRiGHT
> && yES AM PUTiN yeW ON BLASt
> ***** && EARASE DAT FUCkEN PiCTURE OF Mi && DA PLAQUE
> ALRiGHT ! AM ONLy TELLiN yEw ONCE && STOP FUCkEN JACkiN ALL My FUCkEN PiCTUREz ALRiGHT
> [[&& ARTyyy Dis GOEz FOR yeW ...
> yeW BTTR kEEP DiS FOO JUAN ON CHECk HEz TALkiN ABOUT Mi
> && HE THiNkz i ANT GONNA FiND OUT ABOUT DAT SHiT
> && DAT FOOz DENyiN iT !
> SO DiS BTTR BE DA LAST TiME i HEAR ABOUT DiS SHiT !
> *


wooo :0 message sent.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 25 2008, 11:14 AM~11431014
> *dont swet it bro , what on the low? gotn much rain up ther where you at juan?
> *


Na no rain over here. it was though


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Aug 25 2008, 02:49 PM~11432964
> *art, send freaky behavior 7 dollars so i can get my shirts finally
> *


Are you broke fool. We all in the same boat bro. Art was gonna pay ship out his own pocket and then was unable to. You will have to pay ship on your shirt


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 25 2008, 06:42 PM~11435713
> *Are you broke fool. We all in the same boat bro. Art was gonna pay ship out his own pocket and then was unable to. You will have to pay ship on your shirt
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 17 2008, 09:54 PM~11368312
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*FRAME FOR SALE...100 BUCKS NO LOWER NO SHIPPING LOCAL P/U.....HAS WATER DROP GRAPHICS, STRIP,LEAF,3D,AND PAINT...NEED IT GONE ASAP....NO TRADES ILL EVEN THROW IN AN EXTRA FRAME PAINT ,STRIPED, AND LEAF BY ME. ITS A STREET FRAME I TOOK TO DENVER*


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

badass frame..


----------



## Lil Spanks

ITS ONLY BEEN TO 2 SMALL SHOWS.....


----------



## BASH3R

Ay artie pm me a detailed pic and if i like it ill go pick it up next weekend


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 25 2008, 09:03 PM~11436616
> *Ay artie pm me a detailed pic and if i like it ill go pick it up next weekend
> *


Yo basher. hit ole girl up and tell her you posted that pic and not me. she is pissed


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 25 2008, 08:03 PM~11436616
> *Ay artie pm me a detailed pic and if i like it ill go pick it up next weekend
> *


I HAVE NO CAM...MAYBE F.B MIGHT HAS SOME......


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 25 2008, 07:55 PM~11436525
> *FRAME FOR SALE...100 BUCKS NO LOWER NO SHIPPING LOCAL P/U.....HAS WATER DROP GRAPHICS, STRIP,LEAF,3D,AND PAINT...NEED IT GONE ASAP....NO TRADES ILL EVEN THROW IN AN EXTRA FRAME PAINT ,STRIPED, AND LEAF BY ME. ITS A STREET FRAME I TOOK TO DENVER
> *


----------



## BASH3R

She gave me permission to get the pic from her.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91+Aug 25 2008, 09:41 PM~11437042-->
> 
> 
> 
> She gave me permission to get the pic from her.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STiLL RAPPiN32_@Aug 25 2008, 06:01 PM~11434737
> ****** && EARASE DAT FUCkEN PiCTURE OF Mi && DA PLAQUE
> *


She thought I posted it bro.


----------



## BASH3R

Naw she knows that i posted it. she got mad at me cause i posted it but what she is pist about was about what u told roger.


----------



## BASH3R

Naw she knows that i posted it. she got mad at me cause i posted it but what she is pist about was about what u told roger.


----------



## BASH3R

Check my comments homie and you'll see


----------



## 817Lowrider

No disrespect. Im sorry


----------



## show-bound

eric puto...

secrects fool spill them!


----------



## BASH3R

Thats whats up homie :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

i dont have any pics of it.. i know JUNIOR might have some


----------



## show-bound

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: FREAKY BEHAVIOR, juangotti, eric ramos

hno: hno: :rant: :rant:


----------



## 817Lowrider

hell yeah erics bitch ass


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 25 2008, 10:07 PM~11437463
> *eric puto...
> 
> secrects fool spill them!
> *


 :uh: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

erics gay!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Aug 25 2008, 12:49 PM~11432964
> *art, send freaky behavior 7 dollars so i can get my shirts finally
> *


you piad 5 dollars a shirt you never paid shipping homie.. you gave art 10 for 2 shirts


----------



## show-bound

i hate coming on here now...too many people play too much...

it was tighter back when eric would come on and actually chat....

be proud....

had so much energy.....

used to take his bike himself to his own shows.....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 25 2008, 10:14 PM~11437582
> *i hate coming on here now...too many people play too much...
> 
> it was tighter back when eric would come on and actually chat....
> 
> be proud....
> 
> had so much energy.....
> 
> used to take his bike himself to his own shows.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

blah blah name brand wooooooooooooooooo


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 25 2008, 10:15 PM~11437599
> *blah blah name brand wooooooooooooooooo
> *


you know you like them name brands fool! :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

people on here know who they are.. its up to you


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 25 2008, 08:14 PM~11437582
> *i hate coming on here now...too many people play too much...
> 
> it was tighter back when eric would come on and actually chat....
> 
> be proud....
> 
> had so much energy.....
> 
> used to take his bike himself to his own shows.....
> *


man have lost intrest and inspiiration 
and to many ppl do play


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 25 2008, 10:18 PM~11437651
> *man have lost intrest and inspiiration
> and to many ppl do play
> *


oh hell you lil ass used to be one the ones playing all the time...

sale me you bike then my boy needs something to take to school...


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 25 2008, 08:16 PM~11437618
> *you know you like them name brands fool! :biggrin:
> *


dickies,bendavis,tribal,adidas?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 25 2008, 10:20 PM~11437680
> *dickies,bendavis,tribal,adidas?
> *



name brand shops foolio....

high dollar artist... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

mayb wen i get it back ill be back into it


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn I guess I need a fresh start!


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 25 2008, 08:21 PM~11437687
> *name brand shops foolio....
> 
> high dollar artist... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


awsome sure do


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 25 2008, 10:22 PM~11437696
> *mayb wen i get it back ill be back into it
> *


my friend i think that would be ideal...

do me a favor....and go open your photobucket and check it out! that should revive a lil somethin in ya...


----------



## eric ramos

i sometimes see the pics but meh


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 25 2008, 10:29 PM~11437776
> *i sometimes see the pics but meh
> *


MAKE SOME NEW PARTS...LIKE HANDLE BARS AND CHIT...


----------



## juangotti

What's up guys.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 25 2008, 10:34 PM~11437831
> *What's up guys.
> *


??????????


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 25 2008, 08:30 PM~11437791
> *MAKE SOME NEW PARTS...LIKE HANDLE BARS AND CHIT...
> *


they cut out they need plating
the parts are done 
ummmmmmmmmmmmm 
just paint murals hydros and display and diskbreak :cheesy:


----------



## juangotti

New to the club


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 25 2008, 10:35 PM~11437846
> *they cut out they need plating
> the parts are done
> ummmmmmmmmmmmm
> just paint murals hydros and display and diskbreak  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 25 2008, 10:36 PM~11437850
> *New to the club
> *


QUIT PLAYING JAUN


----------



## juangotti

My new screen name fool.


----------



## eric ramos

gay


----------



## juangotti

ahahahaha shut up!


----------



## show-bound

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juangotti




----------



## eric ramos

ur fuken stupid newbie hahahah


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 25 2008, 10:58 PM~11438096
> *ur fuken stupid newbie hahahah
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Aug 25 2008, 10:53 PM~11438037-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Aug 25 2008, 10:58 PM~11438095
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti

you asshole!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 25 2008, 10:03 PM~11438148
> *you asshole!!!!!!!!!!
> *


what did your other name get banned?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 25 2008, 11:03 PM~11438148
> *you asshole!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i got tears in my eyes g...lmfao!!!


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 25 2008, 11:04 PM~11438166
> *what did your other name get banned?
> *


no. needed a change


----------



## eric ramos

new beguinins? or how ur spell it


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 25 2008, 11:25 PM~11438372
> *new beguinins? or how ur spell it
> *


yes sir. New Beginnings


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 25 2008, 09:29 PM~11438422
> *yes sir. New Beginnings
> *


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Aug 25 2008, 11:00 PM~11438123-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shut up fool!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 25 2008, 11:31 PM~11438445
> *
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 25 2008, 10:29 PM~11438422
> *yes sir. New Beginnings
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 25 2008, 09:11 PM~11438234
> *no. needed a change
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

hahaha


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 25 2008, 07:55 PM~11436525
> *FRAME FOR SALE...100 BUCKS NO LOWER NO SHIPPING LOCAL P/U.....HAS WATER DROP GRAPHICS, STRIP,LEAF,3D,AND PAINT...NEED IT GONE ASAP....NO TRADES ILL EVEN THROW IN AN EXTRA FRAME PAINT ,STRIPED, AND LEAF BY ME. ITS A STREET FRAME I TOOK TO DENVER
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

bitch ass art


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 26 2008, 10:05 AM~11440938
> *bitch ass art
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

gangsta **** thug looking boy


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 26 2008, 11:21 AM~11442056
> *im a gangsta **** thug looking boy
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn i cant reply say much on my phone


----------



## 2lowsyn

hay how did you get thee artistics thing on the back of your bike what program or size did you use ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

sam went to the pulga and had a decal cut


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 26 2008, 01:38 PM~11443265
> *hay how did you get thee artistics thing on the back of your bike what program or size did you use ?
> *


WHO ARE U TALKING TOO??


----------



## 2lowsyn

OH LOL jaun or showbound i dont know who did the piant on jaun bike


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 26 2008, 01:45 PM~11443354
> *sam went to the pulga and had a decal cut
> *


OH


----------



## 817Lowrider

yes sir and traced that


----------



## 817Lowrider

yes sir and traced that


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 26 2008, 02:45 PM~11443354
> *sam went to put a but pluga in my pie hole and i was like  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

****


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 26 2008, 03:55 PM~11444027
> *i love homos
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn it when i get home i will unleashe the caps lock!!!


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 26 2008, 03:11 PM~11444199
> *damn it when i get home i will unleashe the caps lock!!!
> *


 hno: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

haha


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 26 2008, 04:11 PM~11444199
> *damn it when i get home i will unleashe the caps lock!!!
> *


right :| go suck ur thumb


----------



## 817Lowrider

Ez pal


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 26 2008, 05:11 PM~11444199
> *damn it when i get home i will unleashe the caps lock!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 26 2008, 05:29 PM~11444375
> *right :|  go suck ur thumb
> *


ALRIGHT. YOU ASSHOLE BUT SURFER!!!!!!
YOU SMELL LIKE RAULS ASS!


----------



## 2lowsyn

:barf: AWW what fuck - where did that come from ? shit ! ....but surfer ? what the fuck man .















thats cool :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

lmao. bored thinking of shit to say!


----------



## 2lowsyn

like dirty roten pirot hore.OO or ice cream sperm snatcher ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

yes sir!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 26 2008, 03:45 PM~11443354
> *sam went to the pulga and had a decal cut
> *


need one let me know...they 5 bucks and a stamp


----------



## show-bound

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: show-bound, LILHOBBZ805, NaturalHighII

sup with the myspace g..thought you where going to update it


----------



## 817Lowrider

yeah it needs it!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 26 2008, 10:29 PM~11448594
> *yeah it needs it!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

ohh snapps!!!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 27 2008, 08:51 AM~11450328
> *ohh snapps!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

truth


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 27 2008, 09:12 AM~11450513
> *truth
> *


what do u mean *****?? :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

4 sho


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 26 2008, 03:11 PM~11444199
> *damn it when i get home i will unleashe the caps lock!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 26 2008, 07:01 PM~11446168
> *ALRIGHT. YOU ASSHOLE BUT SURFER!!!!!!
> YOU SMELL LIKE RAULS ASS!
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

I tried


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 27 2008, 10:29 AM~11451090
> *I tried
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2008, 10:37 AM~11451151
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

:wave: i FINALLY got my income tax check in. time for new forks!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 27 2008, 11:46 AM~11451626
> *:wave: i FINALLY got my income tax check in. time for new forks!!!! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## BASH3R

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 27 2008, 11:46 AM~11451626
> *:wave: i FINALLY got my income tax check in. time for new forks!!!! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

all hell yeah . Thats whats up!


----------



## tequila sunrise

im gonna get this shit rollin for MTV!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

word


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

details


----------



## eric ramos

assfaces of nature?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 27 2008, 04:21 PM~11453045
> *im gonna get this shit rollin for MTV!!!
> *


what are the freaking details on the MTV...pm or something...

DAMN I DONT KNOW WHY ITS SO HARD T PASS INFO


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 27 2008, 06:02 PM~11455137
> *what are the freaking details on the MTV...pm or something...
> 
> DAMN I DONT KNOW WHY ITS SO HARD T PASS INFO
> *


 :dunno: dont know but those were the first words i heard today wen i woke up... by art


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 27 2008, 08:03 PM~11455149
> *:dunno: dont know but those were the first words i heard today wen i woke up... by art
> *


im lost...no comprendo


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 27 2008, 06:06 PM~11455164
> *im lost...no comprendo
> *


the first words that i woke u too were "MTV CALLED SAYING THEY WANNA DO A SPRITE COMMERCIAL" so i was like :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 27 2008, 08:09 PM~11455184
> *the first words that i woke u too were "MTV CALLED SAYING THEY WANNA DO A SPRITE COMMERCIAL" so i was like  :0
> *


 :0 :0 
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

where do i mail the bike...lol


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 27 2008, 06:13 PM~11455219
> *:0  :0
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> where do i mail the bike...lol
> *


send it too tears of a clown II :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 27 2008, 08:17 PM~11455269
> *send it too tears of a clown II :biggrin:
> *


is he even still in the club??????? 
:uh:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 27 2008, 06:18 PM~11455285
> *is he even still in the club???????
> :uh:
> *


i was just messing with you homie but naw i dont think florida chap is still up


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 27 2008, 08:26 PM~11455368
> *i was just messing with you homie but naw i dont think florida chap is still up
> *


joky joke ass mofo... :buttkick: 

ima call ya jaunito :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 27 2008, 06:28 PM~11455394
> *joky joke ass mofo... :buttkick:
> 
> ima call ya jaunito  :cheesy:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## 817Lowrider

AHAHAHAHAH YALL ASSES BETTER NOT FORGET BOUT TX. We been here for 2 years. ahahha :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Oh yeah I got my shirts today. thanks FB. 1 was burnt but its cool


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 27 2008, 08:36 PM~11455472
> *Oh yeah I got my shirts today. thanks FB. 1 was burnt but its cool
> *


what happend did it stay in the sun to long... :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 27 2008, 08:39 PM~11455489
> *what happend did it stay in the sun to long... :roflmao:
> *


:|<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<Not funny


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 27 2008, 08:40 PM~11455502
> *:|<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<Not funny
> *


^^^^^^^ when your boyfirend taxes that ass...make your eyes go in and out


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 27 2008, 08:42 PM~11455520
> *^^^^^^^  when your boyfirend taxes that ass...make your eyes go in and out
> *


:| This fool still weak!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 27 2008, 08:43 PM~11455531
> *:| This fool still weak!
> *


CHUPAS O MAMAS???? 

lol


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 27 2008, 08:51 PM~11455602
> *CHUPAS O MAMAS????
> 
> lol
> *


some bout suck mama. wtf!!!!!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 27 2008, 08:56 PM~11455650
> *some bout suck  mama. wtf!!!!!!!
> *


go ask your dad... :no:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 27 2008, 09:18 PM~11455876
> *go ask your dad... :no:
> *


he dont speak hood messican shit. :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 27 2008, 06:36 PM~11455472
> *Oh yeah I got my shirts today. thanks FB. 1 was burnt but its cool
> *


lol foreal?? howd it burn?


----------



## show-bound

who this pendejo

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=39161892


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 26 2008, 08:01 PM~11446168
> *ALRIGHT. YOU ASSHOLE BUT SURFER!!!!!!
> YOU SMELL LIKE RAULS ASS!
> *


you smell like gay sex :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 27 2008, 09:38 PM~11456100
> *lol foreal?? howd it burn?
> *


dont no. I pulled it out the box like that


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 27 2008, 07:42 PM~11455520
> *^^^^^^^  when art taxes that ass...make your eyes go in and out
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Aug 27 2008, 09:41 PM~11456125-->
> 
> 
> 
> who this pendejo
> 
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=39161892
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: That retard!!!!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 27 2008, 10:18 PM~11456483
> *you smell like gay sex :|
> *


I dont even wanna know how you know that! :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 27 2008, 09:20 PM~11456510
> *:uh:  That retard!!!!
> I dont even wanna know how you know that! :uh:
> *


raul told me after he taxed you :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 27 2008, 10:22 PM~11456525
> *raul told me after he taxed you :cheesy:
> *


LMAO. "sure he did" cough cough queer cough cough


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 27 2008, 09:23 PM~11456535
> *LMAO. "sure he did" cough cough queer cough cough
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

hey whats up with the MTV thing? lmkpm


----------



## Aztecbike

so wuz up art are you rolling or what???


----------



## Lil Spanks

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHILLY WILLY, *Aztecbike*
*ahh shit*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Aug 27 2008, 09:33 PM~11456618
> *so wuz up art are you rolling or what???
> *


 :nosad: :tears: no money and im sick right now


----------



## Aztecbike

n what about the shirts???


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 27 2008, 09:24 PM~11456545
> *hey whats up with the MTV thing? lmkpm
> *


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 27 2008, 08:19 PM~11456492
> *dont no. I pulled it out the box like that
> *


pics?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 27 2008, 10:45 PM~11456721
> *pics?
> *


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

wow wtf


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 27 2008, 10:07 PM~11456920
> *wow wtf
> *


ITS CUM STAINS


----------



## 817Lowrider

its cool. the only one.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 27 2008, 10:09 PM~11456939
> *ITS CUM STAINS
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 27 2008, 10:46 AM~11451626
> *:wave: i FINALLY got my income tax check in. time for new forks!!!! :cheesy:
> *


Barely....dam i got my refund 2 weeks after i submitted my taxes....fyi I know how to do taxes....did a couple for some ppl already too


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 27 2008, 08:28 PM~11457165
> *:uh:
> *


hey artie, at least a thanks for directing the mtv guy to you...***!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Aug 28 2008, 12:08 AM~11457581
> *Barely....dam i got my refund 2 weeks after i submitted my taxes....fyi I know how to do taxes....did a couple for some ppl already too
> *


moms does mine. This year HnR block did it. got 2g's back :biggrin: now I am broke.


----------



## BASH3R

You waist to much on hookers :nono:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Aug 27 2008, 11:10 PM~11457597
> *hey artie, at least a thanks for directing the mtv guy to you...***!
> *


???


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 27 2008, 11:42 PM~11457878
> *moms does mine. This year Hooker block did it. got 2g's back :biggrin:  now I am broke.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 28 2008, 12:52 AM~11457965
> *
> *


gay!!!!!


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 27 2008, 09:51 PM~11457951
> *???
> *


Its cuz he called me and said Im looking for Roger, the pres of TA...but i told him i was no longer in charge so i gave him your number puto and told him to talk to you


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 27 2008, 09:42 PM~11457878
> *moms does mine. This year HnR block did it. got 2g's back :biggrin:  now I am broke.
> *


I got about $500 back from working at Chuck E Cheese's...just got hired at a middle school so i know by the end of the year ima get a good refund


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Aug 28 2008, 03:27 AM~11458533
> *I got about $500 back from working at Chuck E Cheese's...just got hired at a middle school so i know by the end of the year ima get a good refund
> *


Damn this fool working at a middle school? :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

h and fuckin r block had some ignorant fucks working at the branch i went to. they fucked up 4 times on my return. i called there twice cussing out :rant: everyone i talked to. i was so close from going postal :guns: :machinegun: :twak: . they were so hno: and they gave me back the money i paid the first time to get my taxes done. every other word was "we are so sorry", but i didnt want to hear that shit. bastards


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn thats fucked


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 28 2008, 11:18 AM~11460610
> *mann i like to fuck
> *


 :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 28 2008, 11:18 AM~11460618
> *:uh:
> *


tried to call you yesterday.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 27 2008, 08:22 PM~11456525
> *raul told me after he taxed you :cheesy:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 28 2008, 11:21 AM~11460639
> *do i like boys? :loco:
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 28 2008, 10:35 AM~11460774
> *you sure do have a purdy mouth
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

gangster **** thug lookin boy!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 28 2008, 11:47 AM~11460890
> *i DO have a pretty mouth
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 28 2008, 11:03 AM~11461066
> *penguins dont have dicks so I have to touch someone elses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 28 2008, 10:18 AM~11460610
> *damn thats fucked
> *


ay how can u change your screen name??


----------



## 817Lowrider

pm a mod


----------



## tequila sunrise

details on the mtv? is it a for sure deal?


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 28 2008, 02:25 PM~11461776
> *details on the mtv? is it a for sure deal?
> *


x2


----------



## 2lowsyn

^^^^ ?? ^^^^

damn sunrise thats fuck ,get me pissed off caus when i had a big pay out comming to me the fucking ass holw never put my kids ss down and when i found out it was to damn late caus of the computer thing . im still pissed off about the one . :angry: :tears:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise+Aug 28 2008, 12:25 PM~11461776-->
> 
> 
> 
> details on the mtv? is it a for sure deal?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Eightyone.7.TX_@Aug 28 2008, 12:34 PM~11461857
> *x2
> *


*ARTIE TOLD ME THAT ITS GONNA BE ON SEPTEMBER 6 SOMEWHERE IN LOS ANGELES. WHEN I GET MORE INFO ILL POST IT UP*


----------



## 817Lowrider

already


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 28 2008, 01:39 PM~11462507
> *already
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 28 2008, 02:29 PM~11462402
> *ARTIE TOLD ME THAT ITS GONNA BE ON SEPTEMBER 6 SOMEWHERE IN LOS ANGELES. SO WE NEED THE BEST BIKES OUT THERE.O.C-L.A-SFV-OX-LOMPAC??WHEN I GET MORE INFO ILL POST IT UP
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 28 2008, 02:14 PM~11462252
> *^^^^ ?? ^^^^
> *


pm sent


----------



## BASH3R

:0


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

i thoguht it was the 5th of September


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 28 2008, 03:15 PM~11463333
> *i thoguht it was the 5th of September
> *


ART TOLD ME ON THE SIXTH WHICH IS A SATURDAY


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 28 2008, 03:59 PM~11463193
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


whos that :0


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 28 2008, 03:25 PM~11463432
> *whos that :0
> *


MINE :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

nice bicyle basher


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 28 2008, 03:38 PM~11463580
> *nice bicyle basher
> *


THNX HOMIE..  

IT STILL ISNT DONE THOUGH :tears:


----------



## 817Lowrider

they never are


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 28 2008, 03:47 PM~11463664
> *they never are
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

haha i need to start on my cutty if its gonna get plaqued


----------



## tequila sunrise

see if they can go for sunday so i can be there. 
ART-im gonna need you to pick up the bike.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Throw some parts on dangerous for mtv


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 28 2008, 02:59 PM~11463193
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


is that youre bike basher ?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 28 2008, 05:15 PM~11464436
> *is that youre bike basher ?
> *


YUP :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

How many you got basher


----------



## BASH3R

members?? i have six and five or six people thaf wanna get in but i gotta check out there bikes first


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 28 2008, 02:59 PM~11463193
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


NICE HOMIE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 28 2008, 10:39 PM~11466436
> *members?? i have six and five or six people thaf wanna get in but i gotta check out there bikes first
> *


no fool. your bikes


----------



## tequila sunrise

hopefully mtv can reschedule for sunday so i can bring my brother's bike
_SPILL THE WINE_


----------



## 817Lowrider

Better throw some parts on dangerous!


----------



## BASH3R

Oh i have the black on and a 16 in project


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 28 2008, 10:53 PM~11466667
> *Oh i have the black on and a 16 in project
> *


I got to many.
Deep Brown(Project)
Dangerous(My part time
16 inch schwinn (LIL GANGSTER comming soon!)


----------



## BASH3R

I would have more but there is no bike shops that carry lowrider parts around here


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 28 2008, 10:59 PM~11466753
> *I would have more but there is no bike shops that carry lowrider parts around here
> *


none here. well not many but they $$$


----------



## eric ramos

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

my painter just bought a new compressor.. so tomorrow ima wake up early n go do body work on it so it can get painted asap


----------



## BASH3R

Thats whats up freaky


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 28 2008, 05:07 PM~11463894
> *see if they can go for sunday so i can be there.
> ART-im gonna need you to pick up the bike.
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 28 2008, 09:48 PM~11466592
> *hopefully mtv can reschedule for sunday so i can bring my brother's bike
> SPILL THE WINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

tequila im feeling that old skool style on urs and ur brothers bike


----------



## Lil Spanks

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CHILLY WILLY, *casper805, NaturalHighII*
bish ass nikkas


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 28 2008, 01:59 PM~11463193
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


i got some 20 inch faced forks n sissy bar tat would go good with the bike or anyone else interested in them


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 29 2008, 12:07 AM~11468453
> *i got some 20 inch faced forks n sissy bar tat would go good with the bike or anyone else interested in them
> *


lier :angry:


----------



## BASH3R

ay casper let me know how much im interested


----------



## Lil Spanks

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CHILLY WILLY, Aztecbike, alexs70schwinn
:scrutinize:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 28 2008, 11:07 PM~11468453
> *i got some 20 inch faced forks n sissy bar tat would go good with the bike or anyone else interested in them
> *


let me see.. give them to me


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 28 2008, 10:16 PM~11468536
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: CHILLY WILLY, Aztecbike, alexs70schwinn
> :scrutinize:
> *


spies
:dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 29 2008, 12:16 AM~11468538
> *let me see.. give them to me
> *


pics or it didnt happin


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FREAKY BEHAVIOR, *alexs70schwinn
*

sup dog


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 29 2008, 12:17 AM~11468550
> *pics or it didnt happin
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

im out


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

casper let me see the faced parts


----------



## casper805

i was looking for the pics here they are


----------



## BASH3R

do they fit in the crown?? cause it looks like u'll have to put them on the outside of the crown


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 28 2008, 10:50 PM~11468797
> *do they fit in the crown?? cause it looks like u'll have to put them on the outside of the crown
> *


outside of crown


----------



## BASH3R

Cool..


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 28 2008, 01:29 PM~11462402
> *ARTIE TOLD ME THAT ITS GONNA BE ON SEPTEMBER 6 SOMEWHERE IN LOS ANGELES. WHEN I GET MORE INFO ILL POST IT UP
> *


in los angeles how come no one told me about this?? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 28 2008, 11:29 PM~11468648
> *i was looking for the pics here they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

:dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 29 2008, 01:58 AM~11469109
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


righhht :|


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 29 2008, 12:58 AM~11469109
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

thats nasty who made them forks


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 29 2008, 09:27 AM~11470221
> *thats nasty who made them forks
> *


ur boytoy :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

ur gay . Hey man throw parts on dangerous and use it for mtv


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 29 2008, 09:56 AM~11470462
> *ur gay . Hey man throw parts on dangerous and use it for mtv
> *


tell ur daddy casper


----------



## 817Lowrider

u asshole do it


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 29 2008, 10:25 AM~11470640
> *u asshole do me
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

gay


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 29 2008, 09:59 AM~11470890
> *gay
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 29 2008, 10:34 AM~11471150
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that your finger?? :barf:


----------



## 817Lowrider

6 more hours


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 29 2008, 10:38 AM~11471187
> *is that your finger??  :barf:
> *


It was in Arts pussy. :|


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 29 2008, 10:41 AM~11471208
> *It was in Arts pussy.  :|
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 817Lowrider

x2 Thats nasty!


----------



## BASH3R

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

...


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 28 2008, 10:04 PM~11468432
> *tequila im feeling that old skool style on urs and ur brothers bike
> *


clean, simple, o.g. schwinn parts and RIDEABLE, that's what we like


----------



## 817Lowrider

so every 1 gots shirt


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 29 2008, 11:41 AM~11471208
> *It was in my mom's pussy.  :|
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise

i don't have a shirt yet...been waiting on mine for 2 years  :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn .u didnt get one at the meating


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## The ZONE

you are all not on the ball with this whole shirt thing are you


----------



## 817Lowrider

I told you man you have to pay shipping like the rest of us!


----------



## 817Lowrider

FB did you add Bones shirts in?


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## 817Lowrider

Crown for sale! custom faced!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 29 2008, 07:03 PM~11474947
> *FB did you add Bones shirts in?
> *


yeaa i did there were 2 bags in your box. 1 with two xl shirts were bones


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 29 2008, 06:15 PM~11474644
> *I told you man you have to pay shipping like the rest of us!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 29 2008, 11:25 PM~11476070
> *yeaa i did there were 2 bags in your box. 1 with two xl shirts were bones
> *


cool


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 29 2008, 11:26 PM~11476079
> *:yes:
> *


I sent him a pm but I think done hopped out. fuck it if he did!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Aug 29 2008, 09:39 PM~11475131
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this fool here got this damn bike for free and its a schwinn. luck ass


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91+Aug 28 2008, 04:59 PM~11463193-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Eightyone.7.TX_@Aug 29 2008, 09:39 PM~11475131
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LIL Ideas DRE!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Eric your pm box is full fucker


----------



## BASH3R

:dunno: what do u mean juan??


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 30 2008, 12:37 AM~11476147
> *I sent him a pm but I think done hopped out. fuck it if he did!
> *


Bone Collectors
709 Garson ave
Rochester, Ny 14609


----------



## BASH3R

fuck. the best bikes i had in my chapter are gone  1. owner lil snapper with "Brown Love", who got a jacked today with a too bitchs that had a strap to his head 2. Silent "Sureno" who got ran over in his bike two days ago. now its just me and 3 street bikes


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 30 2008, 02:25 AM~11477044
> *fuck. the best bikes i had in my chapter are gone   1. owner lil snapper with "Brown Love", who got a jacked today with a too bitchs that had a strap to his head 2. Silent "Sureno" who got ran over in his bike  two days ago. now its just me and 3 street bikes
> *


WTF..

stra to the head...ran over...

details


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Aug 29 2008, 07:30 PM~11474364
> *you are all not on the ball with this whole shirt thing are you
> *


how much is shipping i will pay it for him!!!

fb just ask him for his address g...use usps not ups..thanks!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 29 2008, 11:07 PM~11475933
> *Crown for sale! custom faced!
> *


is it fucked too or what...WTF is prob!


----------



## BASH3R

i have a member that got jacked today after i went crusing with him for shop to shop looking for parts, from 12 till 5 and at 10pm i get a call from him say that he got jacked by some to bangers, which had straps and they pointed it to his head telling him to give up his bike or he would get smoked...



and the other member got ranned over too nights ago and now his back rim is completly gone and his frame and handle bar get bent up


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 30 2008, 02:58 AM~11477159
> *i have a member that got jacked today after i went crusing with him for shop to shop looking for parts, from 12 till 5 and at 10pm i get a call from him say that he got jacked by some to bangers, which had straps and they pointed it to his head telling him to give up his bike or he would get smoked...
> and the other member got ranned over too nights ago and now his back rim is completly gone and his frame and handle bar get bent up
> *


so what are yall doing about it.....


----------



## BASH3R

Well me and lil snappers mom are gonna get him a street bike and from there i will be fixing his frame and ill throw some spare twisted parts i have 

and for silent he is gonna get paid.. sooo basically he is gonna cover him self

plus imma start working on my 16" radical and tommorow imma get a schwinn pixie for 60 bucks :biggrin:


so that means if someone tries to bring my chapter down i will bring it up and hit back twice as hard


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91+Aug 30 2008, 01:46 AM~11476899-->
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno: what do u mean juan??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My brother can get Ideas from your bike
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-the bone collector_@Aug 30 2008, 02:02 AM~11476969
> *Bone Collectors
> 709 Garson ave
> Rochester, Ny 14609
> *


Shipping shirts and banner out TODAY! :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 29 2008, 08:52 PM~11476236
> *this fool here got this damn bike for free and its a schwinn. luck ass
> *


so did i, and handlebars, cranks,gooseneck,chainguard,fenders...etc. :biggrin: WITHOUT PITS!!


----------



## Mrs Bones

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 29 2008, 11:58 PM~11477159
> *i have a member that got jacked today after i went crusing with him for shop to shop looking for parts, from 12 till 5 and at 10pm i get a call from him say that he got jacked by some to bangers, which had straps and they pointed it to his head telling him to give up his bike or he would get smoked...
> and the other member got ranned over too nights ago and now his back rim is completly gone and his frame and handle bar get bent up
> *


I remember fuckers tryin to jack me for my shit, then i pulled my shank and they ran like bitches. if they got straps, that just shows that they are bitches and can't take a beat down...i got shot in the neck by a lame mini trucker in 2002. i seen him a few times and i can smell the fear in his ass. if i find out a way to get rid of him without me getting caught i'd do it...fuck it, i'll put a knife in his neck and twist that blade and make him feel some pain :angry: oops, im getting carried away.


----------



## BASH3R

Damm homie that sucks. i remember that my uncle used to tell me "I would cruise my bike from city to city and the only reason people would come up to me is to admire my bike, but now in days u have to fight to be able to cruise cause people these days think they are hard carryin a strap"

which i know its true, thats why i carry my three weapons, my bat, my brass knucles and my wrench


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 30 2008, 01:21 AM~11477212
> *Well me and lil snappers mom are gonna get him a street bike and from there i will be fixing his frame and ill throw some spare twisted parts i have
> 
> and for silent he is gonna get paid.. sooo basically he is gonna cover him self
> 
> plus imma start working on my 16" radical and tommorow imma get a schwinn pixie for 60 bucks :biggrin:
> so that means if someone tries to bring my chapter down i will bring it up and hit back twice as hard
> *


its always good to make better shit happen out of a fucked up situation!!


----------



## BASH3R

:yeshappy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 30 2008, 02:58 AM~11477159
> *i have a member that got jacked today after i went crusing with him for shop to shop looking for parts, from 12 till 5 and at 10pm i get a call from him say that he got jacked by some to bangers, which had straps and they pointed it to his head telling him to give up his bike or he would get smoked...
> and the other member got ranned over too nights ago and now his back rim is completly gone and his frame and handle bar get bent up
> *




fuck them hoes. ****** cant buy there own shit! ^^^^


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 30 2008, 09:38 AM~11478146
> *Damm homie that sucks. i remember that my uncle used to tell me "I would cruise my bike from city to city and the only reason people would come up to me is to admire my bike, but now in days u have to fight to be able to cruise cause people these days think they are hard carryin a strap"
> 
> which i know its true, thats why i carry my three weapons, my bat, my brass knucles and my wrench
> *


DAM HOMIE THATS SOME G SHIT THATS HOW IT IS OUT HERE IN SOUTHERN CALI HOMIE FOOS TRY TO JACK MY BIKE SO MANY TIMES AND THEYLL BE POSTED UP IN FRONT OF MY PAD AND SHIT IM LIKE WTF? THATS WHY I DONT TAKE IT OUT AND IF I DO ILL BE WITH MY HOMIES 380 :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

so what's the info on the mtv shit??


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 30 2008, 01:19 PM~11479149
> *so what's the info on the mtv shit??
> *


saturday september six :cheesy: 




ok so here is the bike that got jack and we are hunting for it
not much but had some clean style to it. and a down member











































and here is the bike that got ran over (old pic.) he had candy blue and some airbrushing done to it 














and here is the pixie i pick up for my lil brother, i got it for 60 bucks :biggrin: 
































and it had some engraving :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn that brown bike was nice!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 30 2008, 02:35 PM~11479205
> *saturday september six :cheesy:
> ok so here is the bike that got jack and we are hunting for it
> not much but had some clean style to it. and a down member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


need clear


----------



## tequila sunrise

^^and i would have plated the birdcages instead of painting, and somebody's shirt was used for the upholstery :scrutinize:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise

ok...i ask for details about the mtv shit and all i get is sept. 6. 
what time?
where? 
how long they need bikes for?
how much we getting paid (i got $300 per shoot from jay-z and lil bow wow music videos)
what's fucked up is i work saturday from 7a-3p


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 30 2008, 03:28 PM~11479451
> *ok...i ask for details about the mtv shit and all i get is sept. 6.
> what time?
> where?
> how long they need bikes for?
> how much we getting paid (i got $300 per shoot from jay-z and lil bow wow music videos)
> what's fucked up is i work saturday from 7a-3p
> *


WE FOUND A LOCATION BUT NEED TO TELL THEM..NO NOT GETTING PAID,I DONT KNOW HOW LONG THEY NEED THE BIKES FOR....MORE INFO WILL COME


----------



## tequila sunrise

ok...more info. don't want this to end up like the"photo shoot" that last laff magazine did , having us be there all day and not a single pic taken of our bikes. where is this location, how many bikes needed, what kind of bikes, rideable, stricktly radical...fuck it, give me their number and i'll set it all up. you guys have my number


----------



## BASH3R

So where is it gonna be at then?? imma take a trailer with my bike and the blue street trike


----------



## BASH3R

X2 Art clear us up!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Needs Caspers number! Whos got it?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 30 2008, 05:41 PM~11480308
> *Needs Caspers number! Whos got it?
> *


why would anyone want to talk to that fool? :loco:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 30 2008, 07:49 PM~11480358
> *why would anyone want to talk to that fool?  :loco:
> *


I know, right? :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

He calls me up all the time. and he told me that its not gonna be a commercial its gonna be a show for mtv tres


----------



## 817Lowrider

Where you at Artistics


----------



## 817Lowrider

chill and grill soon!


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 817Lowrider

Whats up Basher!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2008, 10:54 AM~11483372
> *Whats up Basher!
> *


Whats up Juan!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 31 2008, 01:01 PM~11483411
> *Whats up Juan!
> *


Chillen Raul!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2008, 11:12 AM~11483458
> *Chillen Raul!
> *


Orale!


----------



## 817Lowrider

FO SHO


----------



## 817Lowrider

OHHH SNAAAPPPP!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 30 2008, 06:49 PM~11480358
> *why would anyone want to talk to that fool? hes my baby daddy  :loco:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Ghey


----------



## 2lowsyn

need shirts for LOWRIDER SHOW nex SUNDAY please send them out. i dont want to be ther with just a banner, and get the most hard core rep for THEE ARTISTICS LOL - but realy i need A shirts or all the shirts iv orderd .
PM me .


----------



## BASH3R

Whats up juan??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn+Aug 31 2008, 02:48 PM~11483911-->
> 
> 
> 
> need shirts for LOWRIDER SHOW nex SUNDAY  please send them out. i dont want to be ther with just a banner, and get the most hard core rep for THEE ARTISTICS LOL - but realy i need A shirts or all the shirts iv orderd .
> PM me .
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what size?
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-basher91_@Aug 31 2008, 03:00 PM~11483952
> *Whats up juan??
> *


Chillen


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

VIA JEAN CLAUDE VAN DAM


----------



## tequila sunrise

got forks today. gonna slap that shit on tonight...damn i feel like dancing like jean claude van damme


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 31 2008, 06:39 PM~11484805
> *got forks today. gonna slap that shit on tonight...damn i feel like dancing like jean claude van damme
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Where yall guys at?


----------



## BASH3R

Cleaning up and shining our chrome


----------



## 817Lowrider

Thats whats up!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Bored as fuck!!!!!!!!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 31 2008, 12:48 PM~11483911
> *need shirts for LOWRIDER SHOW nex SUNDAY  please send them out. i dont want to be ther with just a banner, and get the most hard core rep for THEE ARTISTICS LOL - but realy i need A shirts or all the shirts iv orderd .
> PM me .
> *


i never got a money order from anyone yet?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

i just bought a car today. a daily not a lolo


----------



## BASH3R

Pics :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 1 2008, 01:53 AM~11487731
> *i just bought a car today. a daily not a lolo
> *


pics? :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

in a lil bit i barely got it last night from the dealer


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 1 2008, 09:43 AM~11489248
> *in a lil bit i barely got it last night from the dealer
> *


what kind of car is it?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

2000 toyota avalon xls


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

i was gonna put this in the car but i dont wanna take out the wood grain for the cd player and put the stock jbl's to waste


----------



## BASH3R

Throw some 13 on that bitch :cheesy:

ay homie where do u stay at?? cause im heading towards paramount.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

im in huntington bch now. by the 405 freeway.. im akeep that shit stock. bu ti would like to put 22's on it


----------



## BASH3R

Cool. pm me your number cause i might stop by to pick up the shirts 

22's will look clean too :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

What it do fools!


----------



## BASH3R

Nothing much just here chillen with fam and u??


----------



## 817Lowrider

I am at work. I brought my laptop and discovered that I could pull other networks... so here I am :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

boored.. i have school tommorow.. fuckin sucks


----------



## 817Lowrider

Wish I went to school. Damn I need to enroll


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

you should foo... that is where the bitches are at


----------



## BASH3R

Haha yup thats where there all at lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 1 2008, 03:35 PM~11490489
> *you should foo... that is where the bitches are at
> *


truth!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

girls out number guys almost in every class


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 1 2008, 10:19 AM~11489440
> *2000 toyota avalon xls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my brother bought this for me or else i would have used the money for a lolo :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 1 2008, 04:06 PM~11490753
> *my brother bought this for me or else i would have used the money for a lolo :biggrin:
> *


What kinda lowlow you want?


----------



## BASH3R

I want a g body


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 1 2008, 04:22 PM~11490911
> *I want a g body
> *


Like my 84 cutty on 13's :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

kinda but i want a regal or monte and if not i want a caprice classic


----------



## BASH3R

A freaky.. what street do i get off wen i exit the 405??


----------



## 817Lowrider

Whats up guys?


----------



## 2lowsyn

hows it hangn ? 


gusse what im doing. come on gusse.










im uploading some bad ass pics, yes i am , whos a good boy your a good yes you are -LMAO :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 1 2008, 07:19 PM~11492021
> *hows it hangn ?
> gusse what im doing.  come on gusse.
> im uploading some bad ass pics, yes i am , whos a good boy your a good yes you are -LMAO  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 1 2008, 07:19 PM~11492021
> *hows it hangn ?
> gusse what im doing.  come on gusse.
> im uploading some bad ass pics, yes i am , whos a good boy your a good yes you are -LMAO  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Dumb ass. did you send your m.o. to Fraky behavior for your shirts?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 1 2008, 07:23 PM~11492053
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Dumb ass. did you send your m.o. to Fraky behavior for your shirts?
> *


$$ ????


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:420:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 1 2008, 05:23 PM~11492053
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Dumb ass. did you send your m.o. to Fraky behavior for your shirts?
> *


YH I DID. ???
did he not get it ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 1 2008, 07:24 PM~11492061
> *$$ ????
> *


for the paint fool. you said it was like 30 right?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 1 2008, 07:27 PM~11492087
> *YH I DID.      ???
> did he not get it ?
> *


I dunno :dunno:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 31 2008, 11:52 PM~11487725
> *i never got a money order from anyone yet?
> *


??? gusse not ???


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 1 2008, 07:28 PM~11492098
> *??? gusse not ???
> *


for some reason tour m.o.'s take for ever ahahhahahah


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 1 2008, 07:27 PM~11492090
> *for the paint fool. you said it was like 30 right?
> *


lol i dont remeber...hahaha


----------



## 817Lowrider

I can over night you one friday. If you want? LMK what size


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 1 2008, 07:29 PM~11492105
> *lol i dont remeber...hahaha
> *


dumb ass then get it to that club hopper I mean homoforlife... I mean that niggga in boumont or some shit


----------



## 2lowsyn

look at my home done paint ,OUT OF CAN . yha 
































i uae what showbound said DP plat black -meatflack purple-clear
i still need to wet sand the body and rear fender then clear a few more times.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Almost done. Then you can have one of these


----------



## 2lowsyn

^^^^ shit i can waght ^^^^
:biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: 



LOOKS WAY BETTER AND A LIL LIGHTER IN THE SUN. way better .100* better.


----------



## mitchell26

looks good dude...will look better again when you finish the clear..nice work


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 1 2008, 07:36 PM~11492156
> *^^^^ shit i can waght ^^^^
> :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> LOOKS WAY BETTER AND A LIL LIGHTER IN THE SUN. way better .100* better.
> *


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Sep 1 2008, 05:36 PM~11492157
> *looks good dude...will look better again when you finish the clear..nice work
> *


thank you greatly aprecheated . 

a befor pic for you guys to know how far iv came.with a lot of help from most of you .


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 1 2008, 07:38 PM~11492167
> *thank you greatly aprecheated .
> 
> a befor pic for you guys to know how far iv came.with a lot of help from most of you .
> *


All good bro. Next year I want to have a club picnic here in Foros. Gotta role out. bring the boys and the bike.


----------



## 2lowsyn

hell yha by then i hope to have 2 bikes for show, and only 1 in the works


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 1 2008, 07:56 PM~11492305
> *hell yha by then i hope to have 2 bikes for show, and only 1 in the works
> *


Cool. Ill let you know when it gets closer


----------



## 817Lowrider

SHAUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 1 2008, 02:12 PM~11490808
> *What kinda lowlow you want?
> *


a bomb or monte


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 1 2008, 02:47 PM~11491064
> *A freaky.. what street do i get off wen i exit the 405??
> *


eh i didnt get your call cuhz i was at the beach.. i called when i got back to the car but no one answered.. sorry bought that


----------



## BASH3R

:420:


----------



## BASH3R

So whats up with the mtv thing this saturday????


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

nice paint. did you put plastic over it and pulled? thats one way to do it.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 1 2008, 05:27 PM~11492087
> *YH I DID.      ???
> did he not get it ?
> *


i have not received anything.


----------



## 817Lowrider

wuhahahhaa


----------



## OSO 805

WAS UP LOKOS WHAT YOU GUYS BEEN UP TO????


----------



## OSO 805

I WAS AT MONCHIS PAD THE OTHER DAY DAM HIS BIKE IS LOOKING FIRM ITS GOING TO LOOK EVEN BETER WITH THE TRIKE KIT :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Whats up Oso. what happen to your club? South Land ?


----------



## OSO 805

IM ON PROBATION .........IM LOOKING FOR A IMPALA...


----------



## 817Lowrider

Thats cool homie. good luck on finding an impala.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 1 2008, 08:44 PM~11494569
> *So whats up with the mtv thing this saturday????
> *


x2!!! 

got the forks. Bent without twisted brace...he was all out. gonna get them re plated sometime soon, i just hate production chrome...GOTTA HAVE SHOW CHROME  so i'll be riding my shit again real soon (dancin like van damme)


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuckin A!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Where you at fools


----------



## tequila sunrise

mtv?


----------



## eric ramos

i hate myself!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

yes...


----------



## eric ramos

sure do


----------



## 817Lowrider

meh


----------



## eric ramos

goddamn it


----------



## 817Lowrider

truth


----------



## BASH3R

ARTIE!!! WE NEED MORE INFO ON THE MTV THING!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

for real. its getting close to the shoot. every one needs to be on the same page. :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

x2


imma call him right now


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 2 2008, 09:34 PM~11502022
> *x2
> imma call him right now
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R

He didnt answer :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 2 2008, 09:37 PM~11502049
> *He didnt answer :|
> *


he never answers


----------



## 817Lowrider

Ima call casp


----------



## BASH3R

Capser always answers and if he doesnt he'll return the call


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 2 2008, 09:40 PM~11502086
> *Capser always answers and if he doesnt he'll return the call
> *


no answer.will see what happens.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## BASH3R

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

Just talk to casp. he is calling in the morning to see whats up


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

i have a grip of hw.. :happysad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 2 2008, 10:11 PM~11502473
> *i have a grip of hw..  :happysad:
> *


----------



## BASH3R

HW (home work)


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 2 2008, 10:29 PM~11502715
> *HW (home work)
> *


ohh fuck all that ahahahhahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 2 2008, 08:11 PM~11502473
> *i have a grip of hw..  :happysad:
> *


GET OFF AND GET THAT WORK DONE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 2 2008, 08:40 PM~11502086
> *Capser always answers and if he doesnt he'll return the call
> *


HE KNOWS MORE ABOUT....THAT FAGIN LAGER


----------



## 817Lowrider

Truth!!!


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 2 2008, 08:32 PM~11502744
> *ohh fuck all that ahahahhahahaha :biggrin:
> *


yep but i still do it gots to graduate this damn year


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 2 2008, 11:33 PM~11503513
> *yep but i still do it gots to graduate this damn year
> *


hahahah class of 09 ohh shit!!!


----------



## eric ramos

u knoooooooo its hopley


----------



## 817Lowrider

how many credits you got?


----------



## eric ramos

22 o 21 out of the 28 i need


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 2 2008, 11:46 PM~11503685
> *22 o 21 out of the 28 i need
> *


damn all you need is 22 here to graduate.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Bout to go to work!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 3 2008, 08:21 AM~11505655
> *Bout to go to work!
> *


where at curves :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

AND SORRY, THIS YEAR I WONT BE GOING TO VEAGS DUE TO MONEY AND BILLS


----------



## BASH3R

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

it happens art


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 3 2008, 09:33 AM~11506100
> *it happens art
> *


  :yessad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 3 2008, 07:38 AM~11505764
> *AND SORRY, THIS YEAR I WONT BE GOING TO VEAGS DUE TO MONEY AND BILLS
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 3 2008, 10:50 AM~11506597
> *
> *


 :tears:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 3 2008, 09:56 AM~11506640
> *:tears:
> *


fuck it, you should be working on the 16" anyways.


----------



## 817Lowrider

thuth


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 3 2008, 10:57 AM~11506649
> *fuck it, you should be working on the 16" anyways.
> *


REAL TALK


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 3 2008, 11:24 AM~11507270
> *REAL TALK
> *


call me fool.


----------



## 817Lowrider

4 sho


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 3 2008, 12:31 PM~11507330
> *call me fool.
> *


why?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 3 2008, 01:10 PM~11508075
> *why?
> *


I need to know if you still want me to work on that other thing?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 3 2008, 02:14 PM~11508120
> *I need to know if you still want me to work on that other thing?
> *


????


----------



## 817Lowrider

hes got the gays


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 3 2008, 03:14 PM~11509276
> *hes got the gays
> *


and you got the fats :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 3 2008, 04:28 PM~11509380
> *and you got the fats  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 3 2008, 03:37 PM~11509447
> *:0
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 3 2008, 04:40 PM~11509469
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 2 2008, 10:02 PM~11503871
> *damn all you need is 22 here to graduate.
> *


 :cheesy: werd


----------



## tequila sunrise

for the 3rd time....MTV??? is it still going down? :uh:


----------



## BASH3R

X2 We need to know


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

...i dont know anything about it either


----------



## 817Lowrider

Call Casper. Art said he knows more about it then him!


----------



## BASH3R

I called but his phone is off. i left a message, hopefully he calls back soon..


----------



## 817Lowrider

Just got a text from casp. he said for any info call him. keep it all off layitlow.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 3 2008, 10:21 PM~11512313
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lmao!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 3 2008, 10:25 PM~11512375
> *lmao!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: 

I gots a 50 dollar gift car too!

Remember when I said I was gonna win 3rd place in Odessa.
Sam thing happen here. E O T M!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Where it all goes down!


----------



## speedy187

sup thee artistics.
juan r u a telemarketer?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Sep 3 2008, 10:34 PM~11512473
> *sup thee artistics.
> juan r u a telemarketer?
> *


Support Analyst for the BNSF RR :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## speedy187

oh i thaught u were one of those annoying fucks


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Sep 3 2008, 10:38 PM~11512510
> *oh i thaught u were one of those annoying fucks
> *


nope where I work. the customers are the annoying fucks. :biggrin:


----------



## speedy187

so what ever happened to deep brown i havent been here for a while n i dont feel like searching lol :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Its comming


----------



## speedy187

fuckin nice dam i have been gone for a while


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Sep 3 2008, 10:49 PM~11512622
> *fuckin nice dam i have been gone for a while
> *


Its getting there


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 3 2008, 08:47 PM~11512602
> *Its comming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look good homie


----------



## 2lowsyn

real good . when is it going to be done ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 3 2008, 10:54 PM~11512670
> *look good homie
> *


Thanks man. Just lacking custom wheels to set it off just right. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 3 2008, 10:55 PM~11512680
> *real good . when is it going to be done ?
> *


IDK.


----------



## 817Lowrider

*TX CHAP

THE 10TH IS NEAR. I NEED EVERY ONES DUES AT MY DOOR ON THE 10TH
THANKS.*


----------



## 817Lowrider

Its coming


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 3 2008, 10:00 PM~11513352
> *Its coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


when is this getting pinstripped ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 4 2008, 12:05 AM~11513417
> *when is this getting pinstripped ?
> *


should be done


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 3 2008, 10:06 PM~11513429
> *should be done
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

CHILLY WILLY 5574
Artistics.TX 5150
eric ramos 4097
casper805 3252
NaturalHighII 2041
show-bound 1759
LILHOBBZ805 1246
OSO 805 1191
socios b.c. prez 1114
BABOSO HYDROS 891


----------



## 817Lowrider

All wait a minute?


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

DB will be done soon!


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 4 2008, 11:29 AM~11515612
> *DB will be done soon!
> *


its about friggin time


----------



## 817Lowrider

soon my friend, soon!


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 4 2008, 11:36 AM~11515675
> *soon my friend, soon!
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

car show down the street from my work SUNDAY, OCT. 19TH, AYALA PARK, CHINO</span>. I'm going, so let me know who's down to represent. $25 per entry...i'ts pricy, but it's for the <span style=\'colorurple\'>MARISSA SILVA FOUNDATION. Google her name to find out her story.


----------



## Lil Spanks

*Mtv has been cancelled due to caspers little bicth ass.....everyone thank casper....* :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 4 2008, 09:50 AM~11515800
> *car show down the street from my work SUNDAY, OCT. 19TH, AYALA PARK, CHINO</span>. I'm going, so let me know who's down to represent. $25 per entry...i'ts pricy, but it's for the <span style=\'colorurple\'>MARISSA SILVA FOUNDATION. Google her name to find out her story.
> *


*im down mike*  count me in


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 4 2008, 08:09 AM~11515957
> *Mtv has been cancelled due to caspers little bicth ass.....everyone thank casper.... :angry:
> *


like i said earlier, should have had them call me. i could have set it up...shit, i did video shoots before. now they are probably gonna have some lame ass wal mart bikes used for their shoot. :uh: :angry: well, looks like im gonna go to the cruise night in ontario saturday


----------



## 817Lowrider

:angry:


----------



## tequila sunrise

^^yep, people don't follow through, would have been a good opportunity


----------



## 817Lowrider

Some Bull Shit. And some wonder why other clubs clown on us!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Scuba Steve Damn You!


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 4 2008, 04:28 PM~11518503
> *Scuba Steve Damn You!
> *


what


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 4 2008, 09:09 AM~11515957
> *Mtv has been cancelled due to caspers little bicth ass.....everyone thank casper.... :angry:
> *


 :angry: :twak: :thumbsdown:  :uh: :ugh: :guns: :burn: :buttkick: :nono: :scrutinize: :banghead: :loco: :| :rant:


----------



## 817Lowrider

cosign


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 4 2008, 03:39 PM~11519204
> *cosign
> *


gay


----------



## 817Lowrider

My computer took a shit!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 4 2008, 05:46 PM~11520634
> *My  computer took a shit!
> *


you watch too much gay porn on it..


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 4 2008, 08:36 PM~11521026
> *you watch too much gay porn on it..
> *


ghey!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 4 2008, 06:37 PM~11521034
> *ghey!
> *


yup thats what you watch :barf:


----------



## 817Lowrider

lmao this fool


----------



## 2lowsyn

WHAT IT DO TA


----------



## 817Lowrider

Chillen fool whats up!


----------



## 2lowsyn

watiing on some clear, and still look for fenders . through all this i forgot about them .


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 4 2008, 08:44 PM~11521093
> *watiing on some clear, and still look for fenders . through all this i forgot about them .
> *


what happen to the fenders I gave you? you sell em?


----------



## 2lowsyn

OH LMAO i ment the braces my bad, i wont sell them unless i realy redoe the bike and even then ill probly just put them on a nouther bike .


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 4 2008, 08:51 PM~11521159
> *OH LMAO i ment the braces my bad, i wont sell them unless i realy redoe the bike and even then ill probly just put them on a nouther bike .
> *


I remember you said you were prolly gonna sell them.

Yeah you need some braces


----------



## 2lowsyn

YHA cuas ther realy realy off, but i made them better now and you cant realy tell any more unless you bring out a tape messurer.


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn ahahhaa


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 4 2008, 07:02 PM~11521256
> *damn ahahhaa
> *


like i said , I FIXED THEM . HA HA HA.


took A HELL ! ! OF A LOT OF WORK.


----------



## 817Lowrider

they were not his best work


----------



## 2lowsyn

AH .......... they are now LOL cant wait to get them on the bike though.


----------



## BASH3R

Just finished talking to casper and he said, for any questions hit him up. pm me for his number


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 4 2008, 07:36 PM~11521026
> *you watch too much gay porn on it..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 4 2008, 11:36 AM~11516179
> *^^yep, people don't follow through, would have been a good opportunity
> *


X2
:yessad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 4 2008, 10:40 AM~11516224
> *Some Bull Shit. And some wonder why other clubs clown on us!
> *


yea and i know why.....JAUN :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 4 2008, 09:54 PM~11521707
> *yea and i know why.....JAUN :angry:
> *


ghey!!


----------



## BASH3R

Artie check ur messages on myspace cause i cant reply pms on my phone


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 4 2008, 09:08 PM~11521830
> *Artie check ur messages on myspace cause i cant reply pms on my phone
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 4 2008, 09:01 PM~11521763
> *ghey!!
> *


yeah u heard me


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

i got your money order today rene ill send it out the shirts tommorow.. it was 2 smalls right


----------



## 817Lowrider

Putaso!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

He needs 1 large fb


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

uffin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 4 2008, 09:54 PM~11521707
> *yea and i know why.....JAUN :angry:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 4 2008, 11:07 PM~11522510
> *:yessad:
> *


shut up


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 4 2008, 11:09 PM~11522526
> *shut up
> *


my air compressor fucked up today!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 4 2008, 10:07 PM~11522510
> *:yessad:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

my lap top fucked up today!
No more computer for me.


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 4 2008, 11:11 PM~11522550
> *my lap top fucked up today!
> No more computer for me.
> *


you on your phn..doing the SAM thang...

wtf with chit fucking up!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Na Im in my bros room in his laptop. he at work ahahahhaha
IDK fucked up though...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 4 2008, 11:11 PM~11522547
> *
> *


shut up


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 4 2008, 10:13 PM~11522571
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## show-bound

soooooooooooooo


been thinking.....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 4 2008, 11:24 PM~11522683
> *soooooooooooooo
> been thinking.....
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 4 2008, 11:25 PM~11522693
> *
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 4 2008, 11:29 PM~11522722
> *:yessad:  :yessad:
> *


what happen???


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 4 2008, 11:30 PM~11522733
> *what happen???
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Yall play to much. I miss the good ole day when Roger and Casper were here


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 4 2008, 11:40 PM~11522845
> *Yall play to much. I miss the good ole day when Roger and Casper were here
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 4 2008, 11:42 PM~11522859
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 4 2008, 10:42 PM~11522859
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 4 2008, 11:45 PM~11522888
> *:0
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 4 2008, 11:30 PM~11522733
> *what happen???
> *



"FUCK CLUB HOPPERS!" 

<<< :yessad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 4 2008, 10:48 PM~11522921
> *"FUCK CLUB HOPPERS!"
> 
> <<< :yessad:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 4 2008, 11:48 PM~11522921
> *"FUCK CLUB HOPPERS!"
> 
> <<< :yessad:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 4 2008, 11:49 PM~11522934
> *:angry:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 4 2008, 10:49 PM~11522934
> *:angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 4 2008, 11:49 PM~11522941
> *:dunno:
> *


 :nono: :scrutinize:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 4 2008, 10:51 PM~11522965
> *:nono:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Sep 4 2008, 11:51 PM~11522965-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nono:  :scrutinize:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 4 2008, 11:52 PM~11522989
> *:angry:
> *


 :twak: :guns: :guns:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Yall play to much!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 4 2008, 11:53 PM~11522999
> *Yall play to much!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

*"FUCK CLUB HOPPERS!"*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 4 2008, 10:54 PM~11523007
> *"I'M A FUCKIN CLUB HOPPER!"
> *


   :guns:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Dec will be 2 years for me being in the club. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 4 2008, 10:56 PM~11523040
> *Dec will be 2 years for me being in the club. :biggrin:
> *


YEA AND YOUR STILL FAT


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 4 2008, 11:56 PM~11523040
> *Dec will be 2 years for me being in the club. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 4 2008, 10:58 PM~11523057
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Sep 4 2008, 11:57 PM~11523050-->
> 
> 
> 
> YEA AND YOUR STILL FAT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hate
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Sep 4 2008, 11:58 PM~11523057
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


hate


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 5 2008, 12:03 AM~11523107
> *hate
> hate
> *


im out!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 4 2008, 11:03 PM~11523107
> *hate
> hate
> *


X505


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 5 2008, 12:03 AM~11523114
> *im out!
> *


bull shit. you would have the balls to call me up and tell me. you wouldnt just do it over the internet!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 4 2008, 11:06 PM~11523144
> *bull shit. you would have the balls to call me up and tell me. you wouldnt just do it over the internet!
> *


CUZ UR FAT


----------



## 817Lowrider

you sad sad man...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 4 2008, 11:07 PM~11523155
> *you sad sad man...
> *


HORE


----------



## 817Lowrider

CHILLY WILLY 5594 
Artistics.TX 5186 
eric ramos 4097 
casper805 3252 
NaturalHighII 2041 
show-bound 1773 
LILHOBBZ805 1246 
OSO 805 1191 
socios b.c. prez 1114 
BABOSO HYDROS 891 
LOWRIDING 805 JR 848 
GrimReaper 762 
bluepridelowride13 604 
76'_SCHWINN 591 
~MONCHIS 805 CALI~ 578 
mortalkombat2 541 
THE REBIRTH 459 
2lowsyn 446 
Aztecbike 384 
NorCalLux 376 
TonyO 367 
THEE ARTISTICS 365 
basher91 307 
The ZONE 282 
tequila sunrise 274 
six trey impala 223 
ESE NECIO 805 176 
ericg 175 
sic713 173 
805 lowridercruiser 163 
FREAKY BEHAVIOR 136 
STR8_CLOWN'N 133 
bad news 101 
lowriderwiz 95 
Li'l Eder 79 
805 BABY.GOR13 78 
TearsofaClownII 76 
speedy187 75 
noe_from_texas 75 
CHILLY WILLY DADDY 74 
erick323 72 
Spankz 65 
spikes805 64 
THE REBIRTH_old 62 
SIC'N'TWISTED 51 
JUSTDEEZ 51 
sick six 51 
the bone collector 45 
LocoSoCal 44 
Artistic3 39 
86' Chevy 35 
las_crucez 35 
SkysDaLimit 35 
Harry's Dream 35 
ozzylowrider 33 
RO-BC 28 
Eightyone.7.TX 24 
gizmo1 22 
Drop'em 22 
kustombuilder 22 
RECKLESS RAUL 21 
somerstyle 20 
DodgerFan 19 
tyrone_rolls_a_85 19 
mitchell26 19 
chamuco61 18 
REC 17 
*SEEZER* 17 
SA ROLLERZ 17 
Billy 17 
R.O.C 16 
str8 outta denmark 15 
FunkytownRoller 15 
SAC_TOWN 14 
Raguness 14 
deville 14 
805CARLOS 13 
customforlife 12 
NINETEEN.O.FOUR 12 
G~MoneyCustoms 11 
bandido 11 
LaZyBoI714 11 
2$hort 10 
abe C. 10 
d1ulove2h8 10 
juangotti 9 
CHILLY WILLY (to delete) 9 
CLASSY 9 
ghost-rider 8 
BigTex 8 
lowrid3r 8 
RollinBlue 8 
Rusty193 7 
SADER20 7 
D Twist 7 
AMB1800 7 
LuxuriouSMontreaL 6 
91PurplePeopleEater 6 
78 Monte 4 Life 6 
SSccrreewwhheeaaDD 6 
Crazylife13 6 
mike acosta 6 
LEGIONSofTEXAS 5 
CE 707 5 
runninlow 5 
Damu505 5 
SILVER DOLLAR 5 
xcuze 5 
66wita6 5 
THE_EMPIRE_SAC 5 
EnchantedDrmzCEO 4 
lowdhotchkiss 4 
STiLL RAPPiN32 4 
lowridersfinest 4 
swa562 4 
skinnischwinn 4 
impala65 4 
FAYGO JOKER 4 
7UP_BIKE 4 
casper805DADDY 4 
PROPHECY C.C.CEO 4 
screwstone_tx 4 
ogloko 4 
SNAPPER818 3 
ROBERT71MC 3 
cadillac jay 3 
.L1L CR1M1N4L:: 3 
Prieto520 3 
MR.SHADES 3 
RidinLowBC 3 
Armando Ranflitas 3 
.:OrangeCounty G:. 3 
ITS ME BITCHES 3 
MR.559 3 
RO.LIFER 2 
GrimReapers Lady 2 
KIDBUGGZ 2 
johnnys121 2 
excalibur 2 
Dirk 2 
adrian vasquez 2 
WickedWizzard 2 
73monte 2 
cadillac_pimpin 2 
66 schwinn 2 
ON-DA-LOW PREZ 2 
Sr.Castro 2 
moneycarlo82 2 
OGDinoe1 2 
DirtyBird2 2 
lowridindirtykn 2 
ridenlow702 2 
hot$tuff5964 2 
Laid Magazine 2 
Monnolo 2 
G2G_Al 2 
lolow 2 
lowlife-biker 2 
2twisted 2 
MysticStyles 2 
Randy Watson 2 
Mrs Bones 2 
PurpleLicious 2 
viejitocencoast 2 
nckag 2 
Mr.NoLimit 2 
Playboy206 1 
1957wolseley 1 
TopDogg 1 
chevy_grl 1 
locotoys 1 
Clown confution 1 
Regal King 1 
GOODTIMES CC 1 
dog_jerry 1 
back yard boogie 1 
GANGSTA BOOGIE II 1 
chickadee1035 1 
Swangin44s 1 
swangin'n'bangin 1 
UpInSmoke619 1 
radicalplastic09 1 
kronix503 1 
G~TIMES~4~LIFE 1 
wimone 1 
recklesslifestyles 1 
GONZALES1P 1 
toyshopcustoms 1 
NaturalHighII_old 1 
SANCHO 1 
CERTIFIED TROUBLE 1 
savvyKid 1 
NOTHING BUT TROUBLE 1 
sbcin1966newport 1 
iced 1 
Models IV Life 1 
TECHNIQUES 1 
WestTxFinest 1 
stilktzin 1 
EatYoChicken 1 
RAY_512 1 
BallerzEmpire B.C. 1 
HD Lowrider 1 
PUPPETP13 1 
SCHWINN_RIDER*73 1 
Str8crazy80 1 
LIL PHX 1 
oscar8 1 
bigentmagazine 1 
IN$piratioN$ B.C 1 
SHADOW714 1 
fashizzle manizzle 1 
sanjo_nena408 1 
MiKLO 1 
67Caprice 1 
Predator1 1 
AutoMini 1 
AZ WAR CHIEF 1 
DripLOW 1 
408SHARK 1 
biggluv65 1 
Sweet Adictions 1 
LVdroe 1 
8-BALLING-247 1 
mr.casper 1 
the_blackwallstree 1 
LOWRIDER SCENE 1


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 4 2008, 11:09 PM~11523168
> *CHILLY WILLY 5594
> Artistics.TX is FaT 5186
> eric ramos 4097
> casper805 3252
> NaturalHighII 2041
> show-bound 1773
> LILHOBBZ805 1246
> OSO 805 1191
> socios b.c. prez sucks PeNis 1114
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 5 2008, 12:09 AM~11523168
> *CHILLY WILLY 5594
> Artistics.TX 5186
> eric ramos 4097
> casper805 3252
> NaturalHighII 2041
> show-bound 1773
> LILHOBBZ805 1246
> OSO 805 1191
> socios b.c. prez 1114
> BABOSO HYDROS 891
> LOWRIDING 805 JR 848
> GrimReaper 762
> bluepridelowride13 604
> 76'_SCHWINN 591
> ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~ 578
> mortalkombat2 541
> THE REBIRTH 459
> 2lowsyn 446
> Aztecbike 384
> NorCalLux 376
> TonyO 367
> THEE ARTISTICS 365
> basher91 307
> The ZONE 282
> tequila sunrise 274
> six trey impala 223
> ESE NECIO 805 176
> ericg 175
> sic713 173
> 805 lowridercruiser 163
> FREAKY BEHAVIOR 136
> STR8_CLOWN'N 133
> bad news 101
> lowriderwiz 95
> Li'l Eder 79
> 805 BABY.GOR13 78
> TearsofaClownII 76
> speedy187 75
> noe_from_texas 75
> CHILLY WILLY DADDY 74
> erick323 72
> Spankz 65
> spikes805 64
> THE REBIRTH_old 62
> SIC'N'TWISTED 51
> JUSTDEEZ 51
> sick six 51
> the bone collector 45
> LocoSoCal 44
> Artistic3 39
> 86' Chevy 35
> las_crucez 35
> SkysDaLimit 35
> Harry's Dream 35
> ozzylowrider 33
> RO-BC 28
> Eightyone.7.TX 24
> gizmo1 22
> Drop'em 22
> kustombuilder 22
> RECKLESS RAUL 21
> somerstyle 20
> DodgerFan 19
> tyrone_rolls_a_85 19
> mitchell26 19
> chamuco61 18
> REC 17
> *SEEZER* 17
> SA ROLLERZ 17
> Billy 17
> R.O.C 16
> str8 outta denmark 15
> FunkytownRoller 15
> SAC_TOWN 14
> Raguness 14
> deville 14
> 805CARLOS 13
> customforlife 12
> NINETEEN.O.FOUR 12
> G~MoneyCustoms 11
> bandido 11
> LaZyBoI714 11
> 2$hort 10
> abe C. 10
> d1ulove2h8 10
> juangotti 9
> CHILLY WILLY (to delete) 9
> CLASSY 9
> ghost-rider 8
> BigTex 8
> lowrid3r 8
> RollinBlue 8
> Rusty193 7
> SADER20 7
> D Twist 7
> AMB1800 7
> LuxuriouSMontreaL 6
> 91PurplePeopleEater 6
> 78 Monte 4 Life 6
> SSccrreewwhheeaaDD 6
> Crazylife13 6
> mike acosta 6
> LEGIONSofTEXAS 5
> CE 707 5
> runninlow 5
> Damu505 5
> SILVER DOLLAR 5
> xcuze 5
> 66wita6 5
> THE_EMPIRE_SAC 5
> EnchantedDrmzCEO 4
> lowdhotchkiss 4
> STiLL RAPPiN32 4
> lowridersfinest 4
> swa562 4
> skinnischwinn 4
> impala65 4
> FAYGO JOKER 4
> 7UP_BIKE 4
> casper805DADDY 4
> PROPHECY C.C.CEO 4
> screwstone_tx 4
> ogloko 4
> SNAPPER818 3
> ROBERT71MC 3
> cadillac jay 3
> .L1L CR1M1N4L:: 3
> Prieto520 3
> MR.SHADES 3
> RidinLowBC 3
> Armando Ranflitas 3
> .:OrangeCounty G:. 3
> ITS ME BITCHES 3
> MR.559 3
> RO.LIFER 2
> GrimReapers Lady 2
> KIDBUGGZ 2
> johnnys121 2
> excalibur 2
> Dirk 2
> adrian vasquez 2
> WickedWizzard 2
> 73monte 2
> cadillac_pimpin 2
> 66 schwinn 2
> ON-DA-LOW PREZ 2
> Sr.Castro 2
> moneycarlo82 2
> OGDinoe1 2
> DirtyBird2 2
> lowridindirtykn 2
> ridenlow702 2
> hot$tuff5964 2
> Laid Magazine 2
> Monnolo 2
> G2G_Al 2
> lolow 2
> lowlife-biker 2
> 2twisted 2
> MysticStyles 2
> Randy Watson 2
> Mrs Bones 2
> PurpleLicious 2
> viejitocencoast 2
> nckag 2
> Mr.NoLimit 2
> Playboy206 1
> 1957wolseley 1
> TopDogg 1
> chevy_grl 1
> locotoys 1
> Clown confution 1
> Regal King 1
> GOODTIMES CC 1
> dog_jerry 1
> back yard boogie 1
> GANGSTA BOOGIE II 1
> chickadee1035 1
> Swangin44s 1
> swangin'n'bangin 1
> UpInSmoke619 1
> radicalplastic09 1
> kronix503 1
> G~TIMES~4~LIFE 1
> wimone 1
> recklesslifestyles 1
> GONZALES1P 1
> toyshopcustoms 1
> NaturalHighII_old 1
> SANCHO 1
> CERTIFIED TROUBLE 1
> savvyKid 1
> NOTHING BUT TROUBLE 1
> sbcin1966newport 1
> iced 1
> Models IV Life 1
> TECHNIQUES 1
> WestTxFinest 1
> stilktzin 1
> EatYoChicken 1
> RAY_512 1
> BallerzEmpire B.C. 1
> HD Lowrider 1
> PUPPETP13 1
> SCHWINN_RIDER*73 1
> Str8crazy80 1
> LIL PHX 1
> oscar8 1
> bigentmagazine 1
> IN$piratioN$ B.C 1
> SHADOW714 1
> fashizzle manizzle 1
> sanjo_nena408 1
> MiKLO 1
> 67Caprice 1
> Predator1 1
> AutoMini 1
> AZ WAR CHIEF 1
> DripLOW 1
> 408SHARK 1
> biggluv65 1
> Sweet Adictions 1
> LVdroe 1
> 8-BALLING-247 1
> mr.casper 1
> the_blackwallstree 1
> LOWRIDER SCENE 1
> *


 :0 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

lame


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 5 2008, 10:19 AM~11524914
> *lame
> *


x2


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 5 2008, 09:19 AM~11524914
> *lame
> *


WHORE!! :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

dumb ass
My laptop crashed!


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Sep 5 2008, 10:31 AM~11524993
> *WHORE!! :yes:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 5 2008, 09:37 AM~11525020
> *dumb ass
> My laptop crashed!
> *


Midget Porn?? :dunno: :twak:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 4 2008, 09:57 PM~11523050
> *YEA AND YOUR STILL FAT
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

yo mike call casp up u have to be there i can not answer pms on my phone


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 5 2008, 09:44 AM~11525495
> *:|
> *


u too..ur fat


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 5 2008, 09:56 AM~11526032
> ****** what
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 5 2008, 08:01 AM~11525646
> *yo mike call casp up u have to be there i can not answer pms on my phone
> *


i needed to know the details LAST WEEK, now i have to work saturday, so whatever is going down, my shit isn't gonna be involved.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 5 2008, 08:37 AM~11525020
> *dumb ass
> My laptop crashed!
> *


damn everyones shit is crashing hmmm LIL taking peeps out one by one lol


----------



## tequila sunrise

my phone number...CALL AFTER 5PM....
951 232 8400. if you get to voicemail..don't worry about "vicky johnson" voice, it is my phone. it's only to throw off credit collectors.


----------



## Lil Spanks

pm sent


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 5 2008, 12:25 PM~11527215
> *my phone number...CALL AFTER 5PM....
> 951 232 8400. if you get to voicemail..don't worry about "vicky johnson" voice, it is my phone. it's only to throw off credit collectors.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

:biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

I NEED GOLD PARTS


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 5 2008, 01:38 PM~11527325
> *I NEED GOLD PARTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


swing it buy and ill do graphics  top secret


----------



## tequila sunrise

cruise night tonight in fontana, tomorrow in ontario...bike all together, so it's time to show!!!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 5 2008, 01:04 PM~11527614
> *swing it buy and ill do graphics   top secret
> *


  will do


----------



## BASH3R

:0


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 5 2008, 11:25 AM~11527215
> *my phone number...CALL AFTER 5PM....
> 951 232 8400. if you get to voicemail..don't worry about "vicky johnson" voice, it is my phone. it's only to throw off credit collectors.
> *


my girlfriend's mom called one time and left a message all pissed off "who the fuck is vicky johnson...mike, you better not be fucking up on my daughter..." then her sister called sayin the same, funny shit. the phone is a company phone and vicky is a former manager who had it before me.

by the way, i lost casper's number when this phone was getting fixed...don't have it


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 5 2008, 03:11 PM~11528736
> *my girlfriend's mom called one time and left a message all pissed off "who the fuck is vicky johnson...mike, you better not be fucking up on my daughter..." then her sister called sayin the same, funny shit. the phone is a company phone and vicky is a former manager who had it before me.
> *


 ITS OK HOMIE. YOU DONT GOTTA LIE HERE, WE WONT TELL.. UNLESS U DONT GIVE ME YOUR BIKE :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

i'll admit, she was smoking hot...i would do anything for her. now that i think about it, so did everyone else


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 5 2008, 03:28 PM~11528860
> *i'll admit, she was smoking hot...i would do anything for her. now that i think about it, so did everyone else
> *


SEE IT WASNT SO HARD... NOW GIVE ME YOUR BIKE :biggrin: 



















LOL JK


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0


----------



## eric ramos

nice bike basher


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 5 2008, 02:32 PM~11528901
> *SEE IT WASNT SO HARD... NOW GIVE ME YOUR BIKE  :biggrin:
> LOL JK
> 
> 
> *


 :nono:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 5 2008, 04:29 PM~11529389
> *nice bike basher
> *


THNX :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 5 2008, 04:44 PM~11529496
> *:nono:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## 817Lowrider

mike call casper foolio


----------



## The ZONE

http://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn100/javierureno/***.jpg


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

juan cant get to his computer, but he said that it was very important that he posted in this spot.


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 5 2008, 08:40 PM~11529915
> *juan cant get to his computer, but he said that it was very important that he posted in this spot.
> *


i know, i was waiting for him to throw one in there :biggrin:
oh wait, here he is :biggrin: 
http://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn100/javierureno/***.jpg


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 5 2008, 07:40 PM~11529915
> *juan cant get to his computer, but he said that it was very important that he posted in this spot.
> *


hahha asshole


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

im fuckin tired and broke =(


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 5 2008, 08:50 PM~11529987
> *im fuckin tired and broke =(
> *


we all are man
http://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn100/javierureno/***.jpg


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 5 2008, 07:50 PM~11529987
> *im fuckin tired and broke =(
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Any bike shops online that except credit cards?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Sep 5 2008, 07:51 PM~11529998
> *we all are man
> http://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn100/javierureno/***.jpg
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
asshole


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 5 2008, 08:59 PM~11530071
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> asshole
> *


oh, charlie murphy, ah ah ah ah ah ah
what the five fingers say to the face
SLAP!


----------



## 817Lowrider

lmao


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 5 2008, 09:07 PM~11530154
> *lmao
> *


its on comedy central right now


----------



## 817Lowrider

ahahahahha Thanks


----------



## The ZONE

bitch, come over here and have sex with charlie murphy, im rick james bitch :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Sep 5 2008, 08:10 PM~11530183
> *bitch, come over here and have sex with charlie murphy, im rick james bitch :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 5 2008, 05:40 PM~11529915
> *juan cant get to his computer, but he said that it was very important that he posted in this spot.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 5 2008, 09:25 PM~11530704
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


asshole


----------



## 817Lowrider

Thee Artistics MTV Shoot is officialy *CANCELLED!!!*. MTV decided to go another direction with it. All good

 *THEE ARTISTICS TILL I DIE!!!*


----------



## BASH3R

Who said this??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 6 2008, 12:18 AM~11532342
> *Who said this??
> *


Casper


----------



## BASH3R

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

Truth. he called me about an hour ago


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 5 2008, 01:38 PM~11527325
> *I NEED GOLD PARTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## tequila sunrise

duke's cruise night in la puente next saturday...they give out trophies...im going. only $5 to enter. place gets packed


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 6 2008, 08:24 AM~11534096
> *duke's cruise night in la puente next saturday...they  give out trophies...im going. only $5 to enter. place gets  packed
> *


i would go but i cant really cruise my bike :angry:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

i had a dream last night that i went to a car show and there were giant pieces of candy that were free and tasted like shit and i forgot to bring my bike


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 6 2008, 09:21 AM~11534288
> *i had a dream last night that i went to a car show and there were giant pieces of candy that were free and tasted like shit and i forgot to bring my bike
> *


homie you have issues :roflmao:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

i know :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 6 2008, 08:21 AM~11534288
> *i had a dream last night that i went to a car show and there were giant pieces of candy that were free and tasted like shit and i forgot to bring my bike
> *


IS THERE GONNA BE A SHOW LIKE THAT COMING UP?? :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 6 2008, 07:39 AM~11534136
> *i would go but i cant really cruise my bike  :angry:
> *


don't have to cruise it


----------



## Lil Spanks

*FUCK MTV* :angry:


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 6 2008, 12:21 PM~11534288
> *i had a dream last night that i went to a car show and there were giant pieces of candy that were free and tasted like shit and i forgot to bring my bike
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 6 2008, 11:23 AM~11534859
> *FUCK MTV :angry:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## tequila sunrise

any small shows coming up? i know about traffic c.c. in upland nov.9


----------



## 817Lowrider

just picked up some stuff 4 dangerous


----------



## 817Lowrider

spent some grip


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 6 2008, 03:54 PM~11536146
> *spent some grip
> *


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

meeting coming up in a couple weeks saturday 27


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

this spiderman bike would be a good project. but i wonder if they would consider it street even if the tank is stock

















and another frame my painter is doing for me.


----------



## 817Lowrider

i Like that shcwinn


----------



## eric ramos

yewssssssssssssss


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 6 2008, 08:12 PM~11537376
> *i Like that shcwinn
> *


x2


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 6 2008, 08:06 PM~11537343
> *and another frame my painter is doing for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats up with the bubba fet helmets? :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

looks like star wars helmets


----------



## BASH3R

Naw homie, those are certified gangster helmets. only the really g's wear them


----------



## 817Lowrider

haha


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 7 2008, 02:16 AM~11538814
> *whats up with the bubba fet helmets?  :0
> *


their getting candied :0


----------



## NaturalHighII

ANyone interested in 2 tix for this weekends Art Laboe Show


----------



## 817Lowrider

wut up guys


----------



## BASH3R

I need a plaque before sep. 21


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 7 2008, 05:28 PM~11541558
> *I need a plaque before sep. 21
> *


You need to contact jagster


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 7 2008, 02:11 PM~11541110
> *their getting candied :0
> *


some nerds is going to get mad :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 7 2008, 08:42 PM~11542760
> *some nerds is going to get mad  :0
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## BASH3R

Where can i find jagster??


----------



## 817Lowrider

DUES ARE DUE ON THE 10 TX CHAP PAYPAL ADDRESS IS [email protected] LATE FEE WILL BE INFORCED. Pm me guys.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 7 2008, 04:11 PM~11541110
> *their getting candied :0
> *


dude where did you get those!!!! i want one!!!

I had a jango fett one...got lost!!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

they belong to the painter. he likes doing shit like that, electric guitars, baseball helmets n shit..

anyone have connections on car audio? i need a amp and component speakers


----------



## 817Lowrider

daymn! Go cowboys!


----------



## BASH3R

Cowboys :thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider

we going all the way


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 7 2008, 11:53 PM~11544622
> *daymn! Go cowboys!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 6 2008, 11:23 AM~11534859
> *FUCK MTV :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HAHAHHAHA..LOL.........HOW YOU BEEN ART??? :nicoderm:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

showtime is from 12pm till 6pm


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 8 2008, 08:29 AM~11546943
> *:|
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

chillen


----------



## 817Lowrider

chillen


----------



## 817Lowrider

chillen


----------



## 817Lowrider

repeatowned


----------



## 2lowsyn

what up everyone . im still alil hyped on fron the show yesterday.sooo
ill post p ics as soon as ther done uploading.and freaky its cool bro i took more then enough pics with just the banner, peeps actuly came up and took pics of me and my freind WITH the banner AND the bike .

I FUCKN LOVED IT ALL !


----------



## 2lowsyn

HERE THEY ARE ALL SCRUDE UP 








































got more hold up


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 8 2008, 12:24 PM~11547889
> *what up everyone .  im still alil hyped on fron the show yesterday.sooo
> ill post p ics as soon as ther done uploading.and freaky its cool bro i took more then enough pics with just the banner, peeps actuly came up and took pics of me and my freind WITH the banner AND the bike .
> 
> I FUCKN LOVED  IT ALL !
> *


Sup Homie nice meeting you yesterday bike is looking good keep it up cant wait to see it finished. by the way that kid junior really wants in the club. i gave him some ideas for the bike but if you take him under your wing i think that would motivate him even more


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

i see you down there lurking Juan how's it going man and who ever reads this don't rea dit wrong not stealing Artistics members just helping them out by making San Anto Chp Bigger


----------



## 817Lowrider

oh shit rene showed yesterday sorry i was not able to get the shirt to u. Cograts on it. Post pics of ur bike


----------



## 2lowsyn

its no problum id be galde to teach or help any one out ,specalie if ther in SA . and thank for the complament greatly apreacheated,here are more pics.








































YHA 








the only thing is that m freind the outher pics so ill have to waight for mor BUT i do have a vid ill show whne its all formated oh ther was this bike ther fucking off the hook i just couldnt finde the owner.

























and this is junior bike realy realy clean chrome. if you need any help that i can do let me know.you got my #.


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Sep 8 2008, 11:01 AM~11548205
> *i see you down there lurking  Juan how's it going man and who ever reads this don't rea dit wrong not stealing Artistics members just  helping them out  by making San Anto Chp Bigger
> *


YHA BOY , were guna grow.


----------



## 817Lowrider

wut up phophecy. Rene knows our standards and we are allways looking for lifers


----------



## 2lowsyn

yup and next year or next time ill have a better set up for the banner and everything all together . did it all on a buget.
sorry i didnt get to take a pic with you prophecy, the kids got a bit tierd and it was a school night . LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider

bike looks bad ass rene. Really earned ur plaque


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 8 2008, 01:10 PM~11548285
> *wut up phophecy. Rene knows our standards and we are allways looking for lifers
> *


  you going to Odessa This year?my wife says she's ready to beat you out again lol! j/k Bike will probably get redone for semi class this year this sunday was it's last show as a mild


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 8 2008, 01:14 PM~11548322
> *yup and next year or next time ill have a better set up for the banner and everything all together . did it all on a buget.
> sorry i didnt get to take a pic with you prophecy, the kids got a bit tierd and it was a school night . LOL
> *


it's all good homie we will see each other again on the show curcuit thats what makes this lifestyle so maginficent


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Keep Reppin Homie!! *THEE ARTISTICS TEXAS!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX+Sep 8 2008, 11:18 AM~11548359-->
> 
> 
> 
> Keep Reppin Homie!! *THEE ARTISTICS TEXAS!!*  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know i will
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Sep 8 2008, 11:15 AM~11548337
> * you going to Odessa This year?my wife says she's ready to beat you out again lol! j/k Bike will probably get redone for semi  class this year this sunday was it's last show as a mild
> *


realy good point .


----------



## 817Lowrider

haha im ready .tell her to bring it. Of course t.a. Will be in odessa


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 8 2008, 01:23 PM~11548402
> *haha im ready .tell her to bring it. Of course t.a. Will be in odessa
> *


 :biggrin: thats what i like about you juan your a die hard always ready 2 accept a challenge. even if it's from a Female rider.oh by the way we moving to Killafornia but we will be in Odessa just for this calling out of La Suerte


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Sep 8 2008, 11:28 AM~11548448
> * :biggrin: thats what i like about you juan your a  die hard always ready 2 accept a challenge. even if it's from a Female  rider.oh by the way we moving to Killafornia but we will be in Odessa just for this calling out of La Suerte
> *


What part of Cali you moving to?


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 8 2008, 01:29 PM~11548464
> *What part of Cali you moving to?
> *


hey what's up Raul not too far from Raider about an hour away or so.
are you goin to to the LoLystics show on the 28th?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Sep 8 2008, 11:32 AM~11548492
> *hey what's up  Raul not too far from  Raider about an hour away or so.
> are you goin to to the LoLystics show on the 28th?
> *


Yes sir. If your going I will see you there.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

yes sir we will be there Bringing La Suerte Back Home she did Excellent out here in Tejas nothing but 1st and 2nd places everytime :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: basher91, PROPHECY C.C.CEO, socios b.c. prez, lowriderwiz,*Artistics.TX* 

:|


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 817Lowrider

haha wut basher


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 8 2008, 12:07 PM~11548249
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only thing is that m freind the outher pics so ill have to waight for mor BUT i do have a vid ill show whne its all formated oh ther was this bike ther fucking off the hook i just couldnt finde the owner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is junior bike realy realy clean chrome. if you need any help that i can do let me know.you got my #.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow looks really good bro :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 8 2008, 12:29 PM~11548464
> *What part of Cali you moving to?
> *


ur anis :|


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 8 2008, 01:08 PM~11549326
> *haha wut basher
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

lol i forgot the up


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 8 2008, 03:50 PM~11550191
> *lol i forgot the up urs
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

Whats up guys? feels good to be out of work!


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and *1 Anonymous Users*)
1 Members: Artistics.TX


:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider

and this is* junior *bike realy realy clean chrome. if you need any help that i can do let me know.you got my #.









??? Whos Junior? Looks like you had a good time Rene.


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I see you lurking sam! what up joto all quiet and shit!!!!
I aint gonna make it bro.  no moneys!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Mas pics of the bike Rene!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

junior was this guy the prophecy told me about as soon as i got ther, he said that he was looking for a club and was thinkn about this one . i told him abit about it and he called me this morning, as for me haveing a good time thats a big hell yha . i got some video but dont know how to put it on here i got it formatted to watch on tvidk ill feuger it out latter ,and thanks art, i was realy proud JUST TO HAVE IT THER, kids and outher peeps were coming up, felt good.


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 8 2008, 09:31 PM~11554070
> *Mas pics of the bike Rene!!! :biggrin:
> *



































thats all i got for now.. i gto vid of me puting it to gether at the show. oh and fyi im guna change up the paint a bit and work on buying more parts now that the frame is where i want it .

p.s i put the sprkit on back ward the day befor< playa screw up . :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 8 2008, 11:33 PM~11554099
> *junior was this guy the prophecy told me about as soon as i got ther, he said that he was looking for a club and was thinkn about this one . i told him abit about it and he called me this morning, as for me haveing a good time thats a big hell yha . i got some video but dont know how to put it on here i got it formatted to watch on tvidk ill feuger it out latter ,and thanks art, i was realy proud JUST TO HAVE IT THER, kids and outher peeps were coming up, felt good.
> *


How old is Junior?


----------



## 2lowsyn

he looked about 18 or so .


----------



## 817Lowrider

ok I will talk to sam and if you want we can see about letting the dude prospect but hes gonna gave to add some custom parts of mod the frame.


----------



## 2lowsyn

i can help him mod it i now know where to go and what to use pluse i like to cut shit with my new cutn wheel. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 8 2008, 11:41 PM~11554201
> *i can help him mod it i now know where to go and what to use pluse i like to cut shit with my new cutn wheel. :biggrin:
> *


sounds good. let him know about dues and late fees what not. see if he has access to the net(always a plus). Dedication is a must. We are looking for lifers! Lets see some heart before he sees a plque.


----------



## 2lowsyn

i here that , about the net that i dont think he realy has all the time i know he was on here ealrier caus he called me about but i dont think he has it all the time .


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 8 2008, 11:45 PM~11554250
> *i here that , about the net that i dont think he realy has all the time i know he was on here ealrier caus he called me about but i dont think he has it all the time .
> *


its not a big deal. let him prospect with you for a while.


----------



## 2lowsyn

well its still not a sure thing he hasnt called back or have i seen anything about him on here outher then what we talkd about , but you never know. :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 8 2008, 11:48 PM~11554292
> *well its still not a sure thing he hasnt called back or have i seen anything about him on here outher then what we talkd about , but you never know. :dunno:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

coolio


----------



## 2lowsyn

polieo


----------



## moneycarlo82

Clean bikes ! 

Wut up Thee Artistics B.C. U guys headin to Vegas Supersho?


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 9 2008, 02:37 PM~11554139
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats all i got for now.. i gto vid of me puting it to gether at the show. oh and fyi im guna change up the paint a bit and work on buying more parts now that the frame is where i want it .
> 
> p.s i put the sprkit on back ward the day befor< playa screw up . :roflmao:
> *


fuck that looks cool all slammed out, same way i run my bike lol.


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BASH3R

:wave:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 8 2008, 09:37 PM~11554139
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats all i got for now.. i gto vid of me puting it to gether at the show. oh and fyi im guna change up the paint a bit and work on buying more parts now that the frame is where i want it .
> 
> p.s i put the sprkit on back ward the day befor< playa screw up . :roflmao:
> *


this one reminds me of my bike :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

what up fools


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 9 2008, 10:38 AM~11557597
> *what up fools
> *


 :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 9 2008, 09:38 AM~11557604
> *:angry:
> *


my *****!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 9 2008, 10:43 AM~11557645
> *my *****!!!!
> *


my cracker!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHILLY WILLY, *BABOSO HYDROS*
looky,looky :|


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 9 2008, 09:59 AM~11557770
> *my cracker!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

bored at work!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 9 2008, 09:59 AM~11557770
> *my cracker!!!!!
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 9 2008, 10:19 AM~11557907
> *bored at work!
> *


Is yall hiring?


----------



## 817Lowrider

not at the moment


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 9 2008, 11:20 AM~11557914
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 817Lowrider

u gots the gays


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 9 2008, 10:56 AM~11558163
> *u gots the gays
> *


sounds contagious hno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 9 2008, 11:56 AM~11558163
> *i love the gays
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

it is, art has it and so does basher


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 9 2008, 12:33 PM~11558452
> *it is, art has it and so does basher
> *


check this out ****...
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11553976


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 9 2008, 11:33 AM~11558452
> *it is, art has it and so does basher
> *


 :no:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 9 2008, 11:34 AM~11558456
> *check this out ****...
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11553976
> *


 :thumbsup: making plans


----------



## 817Lowrider

great


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 9 2008, 12:57 PM~11558639
> *im great in bed
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 9 2008, 12:52 PM~11559130
> *hurry up and put it down my throat  :uh:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

u gots the gays Art!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 9 2008, 02:12 PM~11559288
> *u gots the crabs Art!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

bored at work


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 9 2008, 01:31 PM~11559461
> *bored at work
> *


pics?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 9 2008, 11:34 AM~11558456
> *check this out ****...
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11553976
> *


do we have to pay to get in??


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 9 2008, 02:31 PM~11559461
> *bored at work so im playing with my self
> *


 :uh:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

i finnaly have my own paypal account. no more bugging my brother :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Finally off work!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 9 2008, 06:45 PM~11561491
> *Finally jacking off at work!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

lame i need my frame soon.lmk


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 9 2008, 10:15 PM~11563582
> *lame i need my frame soon.lmk
> *


got it


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 9 2008, 10:25 PM~11563712
> *WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!
> *


x10


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

i hate myself does that make me a hater?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 9 2008, 11:34 AM~11558456
> *check this out ****...
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11553976
> *


whos going to this!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Sep 10 2008, 12:04 AM~11564690
> *whos going to this!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Sep 9 2008, 11:04 PM~11564690
> *whos going to this!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

...


----------



## BASH3R

*08 BANQUET FOR THEE ARTISTICS ON OCTOBER SATURDAY 25TH,  TWO  WEEKS AFTER THE SUPERSHOW!!</span>*

LET ME OR CASPER KNOW HOW MANY OF YOU GUYS ARE GONNA GO BEFORE<span style=\'color:blue\'> FRIDAY  :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

i wanna go


----------



## 817Lowrider

not gonna make it


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 10 2008, 08:52 AM~11566345
> *not gonna make it
> *


X2


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 10 2008, 07:41 AM~11565924
> *08 BANQUET FOR THEE ARTISTICS ON OCTOBER SATURDAY 25TH,   TWO  WEEKS AFTER THE SUPERSHOW!!</span>
> 
> LET ME OR CASPER KNOW HOW MANY OF YOU GUYS ARE GONNA GO BEFORE<span style=\'color:blue\'> FRIDAY  :biggrin:
> *


where ?


----------



## tequila sunrise

x2. i posted my number, we all have pm's, SO LET US KNOW


----------



## 2lowsyn

hay sun rise , looking at some pics this time ? go a 3 pages back so you can see my kick ass bike. :wave:


----------



## tequila sunrise

i seen it, from that show you went to...lookin good! just remember to put the sprocket and wheel on the right way, or else you'd be peddling backwards :biggrin: .


----------



## 2lowsyn

LOL i thought i put it on right let me check . i know i fixed the spoket caus the day befor i did put it back words lol.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 10 2008, 06:41 AM~11565924
> *08 BANQUET FOR THEE ARTISTICS ON OCTOBER SATURDAY 25TH,   TWO  WEEKS AFTER THE SUPERSHOW!!</span>
> 
> LET ME OR CASPER KNOW HOW MANY OF YOU GUYS ARE GONNA GO BEFORE<span style=\'color:blue\'> FRIDAY  :biggrin:
> *


well, me and my lady will be there...question remains, where?


----------



## Lil Spanks

well get more info


----------



## 817Lowrider

hmmm


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn+Sep 10 2008, 09:39 AM~11566686-->
> 
> 
> 
> where ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tequila sunrise_@Sep 10 2008, 09:43 AM~11566706
> *x2. i posted my number, we all have pm's, SO LET US KNOW
> *


it should be here in cali, some place between orange county and ventura county, call casper for exact location :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise

all i have is roger, bok, juan, and art's #(never answer)


----------



## Predator1

I Thought it was for CC Members only, Pres called me up last Night,
Well check into this.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Predator1_@Sep 10 2008, 03:10 PM~11568874
> *I Thought it was for CC Members only, Pres called me up last Night,
> Well check into this.
> *


my light


----------



## Predator1

how much you want for it.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Predator1_@Sep 10 2008, 03:36 PM~11569052
> *how much you want for it.
> *


bring it back asap


----------



## Lil Spanks

ASAP........................


----------



## 817Lowrider

hmmm...


----------



## Predator1

WHY YOU GETTING MAD FOR...........THOUGHT WE WERE HOMIES


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Predator1_@Sep 10 2008, 03:50 PM~11569589
> *WHY YOU GETTING MAD FOR...........THOUGHT WE WERE HOMIES
> *


he plays like that :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Predator1_@Sep 10 2008, 04:50 PM~11569589
> *WHY YOU GETTING MAD FOR...........THOUGHT WE WERE HOMIES
> *


i heard you sold the light i was suppose to get????


----------



## OGDinoe1

TTT FOR THEE ARTISTICS


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 10 2008, 04:04 PM~11569689
> *TTT FOR THEE ARTISTICS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 9 2008, 11:19 PM~11563641
> *got it
> *


LMK on my frame. I need it for Odessa!


----------



## ericg

*man wats up club my computers been down for about 2 months but im back :machinegun:*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Sep 10 2008, 07:56 PM~11570673
> *man wats up club my computers been down for about 2 months but im back  :machinegun:
> *


carshow this Sunday call me 817-991-7732


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 10 2008, 06:05 PM~11570747
> *carshow this Sunday call me 817-991-7732
> *


WHERE IS THE SHOW AT BRO ....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 10 2008, 08:06 PM~11570761
> *WHERE IS THE SHOW AT BRO ....
> *


Fort Worth TX


----------



## 2lowsyn

man this sunday hu ?
i wish .... . . .


----------



## 81.7.TX.

THEE ARTISTICS!! Any one needs sandpaper holla at me club hook up!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 2lowsyn

sand paper pm me prices. i might need a lil bit from all sizes.gota go batterys diying.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 10 2008, 09:49 PM~11571800
> *sand paper pm me prices. i might need a lil bit from all sizes.gota go batterys diying.
> *


PM sent!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 10 2008, 06:05 PM~11570747
> *carshow this Sunday call me 817-991-7732
> *


swap meet


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Sep 10 2008, 10:47 PM~11572562
> *swap meet
> *


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 10 2008, 08:48 PM~11572570
> *
> *


i was goin to the swap meet need intake car for my new t-top


----------



## eric ramos

fuk


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Sep 10 2008, 10:49 PM~11572584
> *i was goin to the swap meet need intake car for my new t-top
> *


ok... pm sent


----------



## 817Lowrider

This show eric


----------



## 817Lowrider

No wanna go to work!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

TX Chap pm me on dues

I only recieved Dres, Renes and Alicias dues.

Eric were cool I go get it saturday!
Rene holla at your boy. dues for him will start next month even as a prospect.


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 10 2008, 03:05 PM~11569693
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 10 2008, 07:41 AM~11565924
> *08 BANQUET FOR THEE ARTISTICS ON OCTOBER SATURDAY 25TH,   TWO  WEEKS AFTER THE SUPERSHOW!!</span>
> 
> LET ME OR CASPER KNOW HOW MANY OF YOU GUYS ARE GONNA GO BEFORE<span style=\'color:blue\'> FRIDAY  :biggrin:
> *


the whole los angeles chapter will be there


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

:yawn:


----------



## The ZONE

oh boy i feel like shit today


----------



## tequila sunrise

CRUISE NIGHT...DUKE'S BURGERS, LA PUENTE, this saturday. im gonna show up around 6:30pm ish


----------



## 817Lowrider

8 more hours to go


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 11 2008, 09:59 AM~11575550
> *8 more hours to go
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

7 more hours to go


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 10 2008, 05:03 PM~11569677
> *i heard you sold the light i was suppose to get????
> *


?????


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 11 2008, 11:50 AM~11576814
> *?????
> *


Did you sell your cylinders for your forks from your 16"?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 11 2008, 01:34 PM~11577148
> *Did you sell your cylinders for your forks from your 16"?
> *


did u ???


----------



## 817Lowrider

little over 3 hours of work


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 11 2008, 02:50 PM~11577776
> *little over 3 hours of work sucking little boys penis
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

you sir have issues


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 11 2008, 03:23 PM~11578071
> *you sir have issues
> *


yes i do


----------



## 817Lowrider

scott free! Casper I got your m.o.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 10 2008, 11:37 PM~11573179
> *TX Chap pm me on dues
> 
> I only recieved Dres, Renes and Alicias dues.
> 
> Eric were cool I go get it saturday!
> Rene holla at your boy. dues for him will start next month even as a prospect.
> *


Thank you for your coraperation!


----------



## Lil Spanks

yea and your gay


----------



## 817Lowrider

shut up puta!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 11 2008, 10:46 PM~11581919
> *:|
> *


****


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 7 2006, 01:31 AM~6322677
> *WHATS THE LOWDOWN ON YALL CLUB HOW DO YOU JOIN
> *


My initial interest. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

NEW MEXICO MMEMBER PAINT JOB DONE BY SIC 713








omars bike


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 11 2007, 02:05 PM~6961140
> *apreciate the love homeboys! you know ima hold it down TEXAS STYLE
> 
> THEE ARTISTICS 4 LIFE
> *


Official member damn I thought I was close to 2 years


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

ttt is not nesassary


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 11 2008, 01:37 PM~11577644
> *did u ???
> *


I still have mine. Do you have yours?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 12 2008, 12:30 PM~11585927
> *I still have mine. Do you have yours?
> *


why???


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 12 2008, 12:27 PM~11586377
> *why???
> *


So I know what kind of forks Im going to make. One or two piece?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 12 2008, 01:28 PM~11586385
> *So I know what kind of forks Im going to make. One or two piece?
> *


ohhhh.....yes i do


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 12 2008, 12:30 PM~11586397
> *ohhhh.....yes i do
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 12 2008, 01:51 PM~11586574
> *
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 12 2008, 01:14 PM~11586783
> *
> *


I will start working on everything after the supershow.


----------



## 817Lowrider

rauls making ur parts


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 12 2008, 01:25 PM~11586869
> *rauls making ur parts
> *


Im redoing everything on the bike.


----------



## 817Lowrider

i thought he was building a contender?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 12 2008, 02:23 PM~11586857
> *I will start working on everything after the supershow.
> *


thank you


----------



## 817Lowrider

art give me a call tonight 817 991-7732


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 12 2008, 04:05 PM~11587622
> *art give me a call tonight 817 991-7732
> *


why???


----------



## 817Lowrider

issues


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 12 2008, 04:11 PM~11588148
> *:|
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Sep 12 2008, 06:43 PM~11588348
> *:uh:
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider

THEE ARTISTICS TX CHAP! WE GROWING A LIL GOT A HOMIE INTERESTED!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 12 2008, 07:30 PM~11589085
> *THEE ARTISTICS TX CHAP! WE GROWING A LIL GOT A HOMIE INTERESTED!
> *


?????????????


----------



## 817Lowrider

editowned


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Sep 12 2008, 04:43 PM~11588348
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## eric ramos

sexy time yes?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 13 2008, 12:51 AM~11591051
> *sexy time yes?
> *


yes


----------



## tequila sunrise

i don't know about the resyt of so cali members, but im gonna bring my bike to the next meeting. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 12 2008, 02:24 PM~11587316
> *i thought he was building a contender?
> *


contend these nutz


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 12 2008, 10:51 PM~11591051
> *sexy time yes?
> *


 :burn:


----------



## 2lowsyn

I GOT MY SHIRTS IN thanksfreaky ther fuckn cool as hell the sleave is very touching , the familea was stun to see it and want to order more.ill be back on latter.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 13 2008, 11:27 AM~11592643
> *contend these nutz
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 13 2008, 01:00 PM~11593062
> *I GOT MY SHIRTS IN  thanksfreaky ther fuckn cool as hell the sleave is very touching , the familea was stun to see it and want to order more.ill be back on latter.
> *


We will order more. some that DONT say So. Cal


----------



## tequila sunrise

probably a stupid question...how come i see ALOT of people with "O DOGG" under their avatar?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 13 2008, 01:21 PM~11593751
> *probably a stupid question...how come i see ALOT of people with "O DOGG" under their avatar?
> *


I THINK IT DEPENDS BY HOW LONG YOU BEEN HERE ITS PUT THERE AUTOMATICALLY


----------



## 817Lowrider

exactly


----------



## tequila sunrise

oh


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 13 2008, 01:53 PM~11593884
> *exactly
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

:yawn:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 10 2008, 07:41 AM~11565924
> *08 BANQUET FOR THEE ARTISTICS ON OCTOBER SATURDAY 25TH,   TWO  WEEKS AFTER THE SUPERSHOW!!</span>
> 
> LET ME OR CASPER KNOW HOW MANY OF YOU GUYS ARE GONNA GO BEFORE<span style=\'color:blue\'> FRIDAY  :biggrin:
> *


*ITS GONNA BE IN SANTA FE SPRINGS * :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

whats up foolios


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 13 2008, 11:00 AM~11593062
> *I GOT MY SHIRTS IN  thanksfreaky ther fuckn cool as hell the sleave is very touching , the familea was stun to see it and want to order more.ill be back on latter.
> *


no problem homie..


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 14 2008, 01:33 AM~11597211
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf!


----------



## 2lowsyn

:0 


AHA HAHA HA HA HA :roflmao: HA HA :roflmao: "SUCK THEM BALLS" :roflmao:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 13 2008, 07:27 PM~11595432
> *ITS GONNA BE IN SANTA FE SPRINGS   :biggrin:
> *


is every chapter ganna be there! :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

its in LA, it a trip for me. ill see what i can do .


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 14 2008, 10:33 AM~11598839
> *its in LA, it a trip for me. ill see what i can do .
> *


hope fully u could make it


----------



## 2lowsyn

it would be great if i can i still got alot of time .
i know youll be ther right .


----------



## erick323

i should i mean i live in l.a is not that far from here


----------



## 2lowsyn

:420: i know , thats how i know youl be ther LMAO.ima stay at your house .


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 14 2008, 10:46 AM~11598869
> *:420: i know , thats how i know youl be ther LMAO.ima stay at your house .
> *


yea foo y not just in another room do!


----------



## 817Lowrider

what up guys. Over here at a show. Cant answer pms on my fone


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 14 2008, 11:00 AM~11598922
> *what up guys. Over here at a show. Cant answer pms on my fone
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

whats up erick


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 14 2008, 11:25 AM~11599034
> *whats up erick
> *


whats up man u at a show right now!!!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Sep 14 2008, 10:27 AM~11598821
> *is every chapter ganna be there! :biggrin:
> *


imma be there, caspers chap is gonna be there, your gonna be ther and orange county is gonna be there.. so yeah every chapter in cali is basically going :biggrin:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 14 2008, 11:39 AM~11599097
> *imma be there, caspers chap is gonna be there, your gonna be ther and orange county is gonna be there.. so yeah every chapter in cali is basically going  :biggrin:
> *


yep the whole los angales chapter is going to be there for sure!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Sep 14 2008, 11:42 AM~11599109
> *yep the whole los angales chapter is going to be there for sure!
> *


imma just take 3 members


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 14 2008, 11:43 AM~11599114
> *imma just take 3 members
> *


the whole point is to take the whole club rigth and just have fun if u know what i mean!


----------



## 817Lowrider

no resources to go. And yea erick im at a show


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Sep 14 2008, 11:45 AM~11599124
> *the whole point is to take the whole club rigth and just have fun if u know what i mean!
> *


yeah i know but dont have enough room for all of them, and the members im taking are the down ass members :biggrin:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 14 2008, 11:48 AM~11599156
> *yeah i know but dont have enough room for all of them, and the members im taking are the down ass members :biggrin:
> *


true that will see what happens that day!
see who goes or not!


----------



## BASH3R

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=417321

lets go :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Just got back from a local show/concert.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 14 2008, 05:18 PM~11601024
> *Just got back from a local show/concert.
> *


ROLLERZ(chad) won huh?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 14 2008, 07:21 PM~11601045
> *ROLLERZ(chad)  won huh?
> *


of cours. he won 1st place bike
best bike 
50 bucks
and a bottle of wheel cleaner.


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 14 2008, 07:30 PM~11601095
> *of cours. he won 1st place bike
> best bike
> 50 bucks
> and a bottle of wheel cleaner.
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

thats how WE do it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 14 2008, 07:52 PM~11601218
> *thats how WE do it
> *


of course


----------



## Aztecbike

:nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider

what it do


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 13 2008, 09:47 AM~11592491
> *i don't know about the resyt of so cali members, but im gonna bring my bike to the next meeting.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 14 2008, 07:30 PM~11601095
> *of cours. he won 1st place bike
> best bike
> 50 bucks
> and a bottle of wheel cleaner.
> *


Confirmed !! It was Rigged!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Hmmm...


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

no shows coming up in so cal.. =/


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 15 2008, 11:31 AM~11606769
> *no shows coming up in so cal.. =/
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=417321

lets go :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

wut up art


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 15 2008, 02:31 PM~11607820
> *wut up art
> *


nuttin


----------



## 817Lowrider

o


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 15 2008, 11:31 AM~11606769
> *no shows coming up in so cal.. =/
> *


 :wave: what's up bach?here you go homie
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=422320


----------



## I KEEPS IT REAL




----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

i need my frame!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by basher91+Sep 15 2008, 11:32 AM~11606775-->
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=417321
> 
> lets go  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-78 Monte 4 Life_@Sep 15 2008, 02:56 PM~11608600
> *:wave: what's up bach?here you go homie
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=422320
> *


those shows are fuckin far lol


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

i shipped the shirt out priority today basher.


----------



## 817Lowrider

GO COWBOYS!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 15 2008, 06:44 PM~11610641
> *i shipped the shirt out priority today basher.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 15 2008, 07:20 PM~11610955
> *GO COWBOYS!
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt :wave: :wave:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 15 2008, 08:16 PM~11611476
> *ttt :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: 

whats up homie??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 15 2008, 10:15 PM~11611473
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


2-0 bitches~~~


----------



## 817Lowrider

please dont ttt this thead. We dont need it


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 15 2008, 10:04 PM~11612760
> *please dont ttt this thead. We dont need it
> *


 :nono: be nice


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 16 2008, 07:50 AM~11614754
> *
> *


 :wave: 
pm'd


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 16 2008, 08:51 AM~11614759
> *:wave:
> pm'd
> *


replyed sir :biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by basher91+Sep 16 2008, 10:51 AM~11614759-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> pm'd
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 16 2008, 10:56 AM~11614792
> *replyed sir :biggrin:
> *


keep this crap in the wicked topics please


----------



## 817Lowrider

i am nice but the ttt b.s. Is not nessesary in this thead.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 16 2008, 10:54 AM~11615566
> *i am nice but the ttt b.s. Is not nessesary in this thead.
> *


 :| tt....................t


----------



## 817Lowrider

asshole!


----------



## 817Lowrider

rene, I will look at it when I get home! You know our standards and rules. I cant reply to pms on my phone.


----------



## 817Lowrider

we need more shirts!


----------



## 2lowsyn

YHA what he said ,i got something for mine to say and i would gladly pay for it .


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 16 2008, 11:00 AM~11615588
> *asshole!
> *


******!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

arts a bitch


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 16 2008, 11:42 AM~11615880
> *arts a bitch
> *


whats else is new :|


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Cut N 3's

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Sep 15 2008, 01:56 PM~11608600
> *:wave: what's up bach?here you go homie
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=422320
> *


LET'S DO THIS SHIT :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

:cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 16 2008, 10:55 AM~11615956
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


was that you?? :scrutinize:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 16 2008, 12:03 PM~11616011
> *LET'S DO THIS SHIT :cheesy:
> *


im going mike.... lets roll


----------



## 2lowsyn

a freinds bike 


> *i finnally gots me a bike check it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what do you guys think def a cruser right .


----------



## BASH3R

cant really see the pic


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 16 2008, 11:21 AM~11616151
> *im going mike.... lets roll
> *


im down to go too


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 16 2008, 01:18 PM~11616612
> *im down to go too
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

im down to car pool =)


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 16 2008, 01:38 PM~11617338
> *im down to car pool =)
> *


 :0


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 15 2008, 06:44 PM~11610641
> *i shipped the shirt out priority today basher.
> *


damm i got them quick :0 
thnx freaky :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 16 2008, 03:09 PM~11617630
> *damm i got them quick  :0
> thnx freaky :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammmm :0 :cheesy:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 16 2008, 02:09 PM~11617630
> *damm i got them quick  :0
> thnx freaky :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 damn that was fast lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

*REMEBER SEPT. 27 MEETING FOR O.C*


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 16 2008, 10:21 AM~11616151
> *im going mike.... lets roll
> *


SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 16 2008, 04:35 PM~11618256
> *SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY!!!
> *


not this sunday :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

hmmm


----------



## Lil Spanks

:angry:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

my painter has been lagging... fuck but ive beeen lazy to do any body work =/ after my system is done in my car ima focus more on the 3 wheeler


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 16 2008, 02:32 PM~11617796
> *damn that was fast lol
> *


hell yeah :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 16 2008, 07:08 PM~11620245
> *my painter has been lagging... fuck but ive beeen lazy to do any body work =/ after my system is done in my car ima focus more on the 3 wheeler
> *


homie, i cud finish it for you, i could make u fenders if you want


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

i got the fenders done just need to smoothe the bondo out so it can fit on the metal cage.. mainly body work on back fenders, tank, box.. i need to repaint my spokes but i dont know who could relace them.. polish my aluminum tank.. get tubing, fittings, and switch for my air kit. and then it will be done!! just add some schwinn accessories after that.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 16 2008, 08:08 PM~11620245
> *my painter has been lagging... fuck but ive beeen lazy to do any body work =/ after my system is done in my car ima focus more on the 3 wheeler
> *


did someone say paint :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

did some one say ship my frame? :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

Ill be back guys!


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, cadillac_pimpin


sup man


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 16 2008, 09:54 PM~11621575
> * Ill be back guys!
> *


wuz up bro


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 16 2008, 11:36 PM~11622052
> *wuz up bro
> *


nothing man.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

same here just bullshit on lil


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 16 2008, 11:42 PM~11622098
> *same here just bullshit on lil
> *


all day


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 16 2008, 09:43 PM~11622116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


RIP


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 16 2008, 10:45 PM~11622135
> *all day
> *


lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## tequila sunrise

got air in the tires last night and took t.s. for a cruise :worship:


----------



## 817Lowrider

cool


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 17 2008, 10:50 AM~11625168
> *got air in the tires last night and took t.s. for a cruise :worship:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 17 2008, 10:50 AM~11625168
> *got air in the tires last night and took t.s. for a cruise :worship:
> *


are u taking it to the meeting?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 17 2008, 12:04 PM~11625290
> *are u taking it to the meeting?
> *


Thats what he said


----------



## Lil Spanks

*IF ANYBODY WANTS.....IM HAVEING A PARTY FOR MY B-DAY NEXT MONTH OCT. 11. THIS IS FOR MEMBERS THAT WANT TO GO.....LET ME KNOW..*  :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 17 2008, 12:38 PM~11627172
> *IF ANYBODY WANTS.....IM HAVEING A PARTY FOR MY B-DAY NEXT MONTH OCT. 11. THIS IS FOR MEMBERS THAT WANT TO GO.....LET ME KNOW..   :biggrin:
> *


BRING: 
BIKES,BEER,GUNS,GIRLS!!!!

and yes, im bringing my shit to the meeting.


----------



## 817Lowrider

oh sheet!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 17 2008, 03:03 PM~11627345
> *oh sheet!
> *


oh sket


----------



## The ZONE




----------



## tequila sunrise

GREAT CORNHOLIO!!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 17 2008, 01:38 PM~11627172
> *IF ANYBODY WANTS.....IM HAVEING A PARTY FOR MY B-DAY NEXT MONTH OCT. 11. THIS IS FOR MEMBERS THAT WANT TO GO.....LET ME KNOW..   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 im downn :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:0


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 16 2008, 10:07 PM~11622300
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that aint no pokemon game yo i kno pokemon puto


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 17 2008, 09:47 PM~11630430
> *that aint no pokemon game yo i kno pokemon puto
> *


ha


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 17 2008, 08:47 PM~11630430
> *that aint no pokemon game yo i kno pokemon puto
> *


i love you too


----------



## eric ramos

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 17 2008, 10:15 PM~11631368
> *YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 17 2008, 10:17 PM~11631391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Had to fix it. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 17 2008, 10:19 PM~11631428
> *Had to fix it. :biggrin:
> *


fix this


----------



## 817Lowrider

Im ready for this bike to be done.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

Next year as always right?


----------



## Lil Spanks

*whoevers going to the 30th needs to send 30 dallors... capser has more info..call him.. a.s.a.p*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 17 2008, 10:30 PM~11631583
> *whoevers going to the 30th needs to send 30 dallors... capser has more info..call him.. a.s.a.p
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

Holla at me about Dangerous. real talk. I have no bike at all here. I need something.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 17 2008, 10:39 PM~11631694
> *Holla at me about Dangerous. real talk. I have no bike at all here. I need something.
> *


ILL WORK ON IT ALL WEEKEND TO FINISH IT AND ILL TAKE TO F.B SO HE CAN SEND IT


----------



## 817Lowrider

That would realy help me bro. I got nothing to show over here.


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 17 2008, 09:21 PM~11631452
> *Im ready for this bike to be done.
> *


i think we 3 art u and me cant wait


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 17 2008, 10:44 PM~11631756
> *i think we 3 art u and me cant wait
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CHILLY WILLY, pecks1, eric ramos
:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 16 2008, 11:42 AM~11615880
> *arts a bitch
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

for sale 16 inch seat


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsdown:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

hmmmm


----------



## BASH3R

brass knucles on my back fender :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

gangsta


----------



## BASH3R

I WAS TRIPING OUT ON THIS

BEFORE









AFTER








:cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

AN GOT A COUPLE OF UPGRADES FOR MY LIL BROTHERS PIXIE

FENDERS









BULLET LIGHT WITH FLAT TWISTED LIGHT BRACKET









AND GOT SOME RAINBOW FLAKE ON IT AND PINSTRIPES









OH AND I FINNALLY GOT A GOOD PIC OF THE ENGRAVED HANDLEBARS


----------



## 2lowsyn

thers a red one in ther that realy went through a transformation bad ass. oh and ther a purple one too, i think its on the therd page ,hwooooo thatys a bad bike .

heres that red bike , i realy dig this fuck frame.best one iv seen .

AFTER


----------



## BASH3R

HERE IS A TWO HOUR JOB I DID FOR A MEMBER


----------



## 2lowsyn

thats nice, good work for only 2 hours.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 18 2008, 11:49 AM~11635623
> *thats nice, good work for only 2 hours.
> *


THNX HOMIE :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 18 2008, 11:45 AM~11635586
> *thers a red one in ther that realy went through a transformation bad ass. oh and ther a purple one too, i think its on the  therd page ,hwooooo thatys a bad bike .
> 
> heres that red bike , i realy dig this fuck frame.best one iv seen  .
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 
YEAH THAT ONE IS BAD ASS


THEE ARTISITCS IS GONNA HAVE SOME LIKE THAT SOON


----------



## 2lowsyn

shit i know i dont have a frame for that yet . BUT ............. . .


----------



## BASH3R

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 18 2008, 01:45 PM~11635586
> *thers a red one in ther that realy went through a transformation bad ass. oh and ther a purple one too, i think its on the  therd page ,hwooooo thatys a bad bike .
> 
> heres that red bike , i realy dig this fuck frame.best one iv seen  .
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It was built in S.A.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 18 2008, 01:32 PM~11635961
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 817Lowrider

whos bike


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 18 2008, 01:19 PM~11636370
> *whos bike
> *


L.A. CHAPTERS MEMBER


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

:wave:


----------



## BASH3R

i was bored, so my busy hands did this..









:cheesy:

i think it looks ok with the inside of the light black and a lil blue bulb


----------



## 2lowsyn

thats a clean look bro.take a pic of it at night for no resone LOL


----------



## 2lowsyn

well here are some more pics from that show .
of cors king kong was ther 
































































i cot this fucker driveing-BAD ASS








































got more too


----------



## 2lowsyn

:biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 18 2008, 12:34 PM~11635975
> *It was built in S.A.
> *


shit for real ,one sick ass fucking frame 


HU LOOK ITS SALENAS


----------



## eric ramos

bitch let me hollat at ya holla holla holla holla holla holla holla holla hola holla holla


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 18 2008, 07:34 PM~11638029
> *bitch let me hollat at ya holla holla holla holla holla holla holla holla hola holla holla
> *


----------



## eric ramos

fuck yea


----------



## 2lowsyn

i always get a kick out of this one


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 18 2008, 07:41 PM~11638109
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i always get a kick out of this one
> *


i remember when we were all doing that whole thing on here :biggrin: 
gave me a laugh


----------



## BASH3R

Haha yeah i remember that too =)


----------



## 2lowsyn

its just so fucking funny


----------



## The ZONE

juan said it was important that he post here


----------



## 2lowsyn

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

HOO LY SHIT THAT WAS FUNNY


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 18 2008, 04:39 PM~11637081
> *i was bored, so my busy hands did this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> i think it looks ok with the inside of the light black and a lil blue bulb
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THE LIGHT BRACE?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Sep 18 2008, 06:53 PM~11638221
> *juan said it was important that he post here
> *


asshole. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 18 2008, 04:32 PM~11637003
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: Please homie. I have asked you nicely


----------



## 817Lowrider

OHHH SNAPPP


----------



## 817Lowrider

Man I need a bike


----------



## BASH3R

juan, are u asking how much did i get it for or how much would i sell it??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 18 2008, 10:44 PM~11640437
> *juan, are u asking how much did i get it for or how much would i sell it??
> *


sell it for . or where did you get it?


----------



## BASH3R

I got it for a dollar from a member, but i found a shop where they have some cheap parts, imma go see how much they are there and let u know.. i got some flat twisted peddles for 10 bones and 20" 144 are 70 for a pair


----------



## 817Lowrider

dont need any flast right now. thanks though


----------



## eric ramos

bals in ur mouth


----------



## show-bound

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=35807701

wants to join....SOMEONE IN CALI HIT HIM UP


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 18 2008, 11:30 PM~11641441
> *http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=35807701
> 
> wants to join....SOMEONE IN CALI HIT HIM UP
> *


wuz up sam how is everything


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 18 2008, 10:30 PM~11641441
> *http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=35807701
> 
> wants to join....SOMEONE IN CALI HIT HIM UP
> *


im on it :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 19 2008, 08:40 AM~11642993
> *im on it  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 18 2008, 06:50 PM~11639778
> *:uh:  Please homie. I have asked you nicely
> *


Asked me what?


----------



## 817Lowrider

not to ttt this thead


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 19 2008, 09:14 AM~11643220
> *not to ttt this thead
> *


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

:biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

'SUP!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

still at work


----------



## socios b.c. prez

yup


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 19 2008, 01:09 PM~11645024
> *yup
> *


x10


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 19 2008, 07:14 AM~11643220
> *not to ttt this thead
> *


Check it out homie,I'm just supporting your 818 Valley chapter!


----------



## 817Lowrider

thank u for ur support, but make ur post something productive. Its not needed to just bump our thead when we are already on page 1. So I ask u nicely, please do not ttt the thread.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 19 2008, 01:38 PM~11645600
> *Check it out homie,I'm just supporting your 818 Valley chapter!
> *


gracias :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 18 2008, 10:30 PM~11641441
> *http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=35807701
> 
> wants to join....SOMEONE IN CALI HIT HIM UP
> *



HIS BIKE IS CLEAN BUT HE IS IN NORTHERN CALI, AND REPS. LOW CREATIONS


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Sep 19 2008, 12:30 AM~11641441-->
> 
> 
> 
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=35807701
> 
> wants to join....SOMEONE IN CALI HIT HIM UP
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-basher91_@Sep 19 2008, 09:40 AM~11642993
> *im on it  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 19 2008, 04:12 PM~11645856
> *HIS BIKE IS CLEAN BUT HE IS IN NORTHERN CALI, AND REPS. LOW CREATIONS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


he is getting out! he already told me he wants to be down...


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 19 2008, 02:12 PM~11645860
> *:dunno:
> *


  
U said to hit him up


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 19 2008, 02:13 PM~11645865
> *he is getting out!  he already told me he wants to be down...
> *


but we only have southern cali chaps., unless art says its cool to start a nor. cal chap.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 19 2008, 04:14 PM~11645879
> *but we only have southern cali chaps., unless art says its cool to start a nor. cal chap.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

we have a nor cal chap. His name on here ir R.O.C.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 19 2008, 05:36 PM~11646444
> *we have a nor cal chap. His name on here ir R.O.C.
> *


casper said he was getting into the car scene or something..he is calling him now!


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 19 2008, 01:14 PM~11645879
> *but we only have southern cali chaps., unless art says its cool to start a nor. cal chap.
> *


if their shit is trophy status and can keep that chapter up... :thumbsup:


any more pics of the girls? :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 19 2008, 03:14 PM~11645879
> *but we only have southern cali chaps., unless art says its cool to start a nor. cal chap.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

its a tx thing


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 19 2008, 02:46 PM~11645660
> *thank u for ur support, but make ur post something productive. Its not needed to just bump our thead when we are already on page 1. So I ask u nicely, please do not ttt the thread.
> *


SHUT THE F**K UP JAUN..YOUR MAKEING YOURSELF LOOK F**KIN STUPID.. :angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 19 2008, 07:00 PM~11647176
> *SHUT THE F**K UP JAUN..YOUR MAKEING YOURSELF LOOK F**KIN STUPID.. :angry:
> *


TTT

bahhahahahhaha


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 19 2008, 06:16 PM~11647305
> *TTT
> 
> bahhahahahhaha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

oc chap meeting next satuday :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 19 2008, 06:23 PM~11647358
> *oc chap meeting next satuday  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 19 2008, 07:00 PM~11647176
> *SHUT THE F**K UP JAUN..YOUR MAKEING YOURSELF LOOK F**KIN STUPID.. :angry:
> *


fuck you art. thats what casper told me. so fuck off joto!!! :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 19 2008, 07:16 PM~11647305
> *TTT
> 
> bahhahahahhaha
> *


 :uh: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 19 2008, 07:00 PM~11647614
> *fuck you art. thats what casper told me. so fuck off joto!!! :angry:
> *


fu and casper :angry:


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 19 2008, 12:57 PM~11645750
> *gracias  :biggrin:
> *


No sweat basher91, I appreciate your support too homie.Thanx for the pix of my kids bike!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 20 2008, 12:02 PM~11648103
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahaha...he still got the rough end of the deal.


----------



## BASH3R

does anyone have a schwinn frame they would like to trade for my fenders or frame??? :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 19 2008, 08:12 PM~11648200
> *does anyone have a schwinn frame they would like to trade for my fenders or frame??? :dunno:
> *


i have a girls frame??? and a newer schwinn frame>


----------



## BASH3R

Pics of the newer frame??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 19 2008, 08:02 PM~11647630
> *fu and casper :angry:
> *


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 19 2008, 08:16 PM~11648235
> *Pics of the newer frame??
> *


go back some pages and youll see a bike i toke to denver


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 19 2008, 09:41 PM~11648441
> *go back some pages and youll see a bike i toke to denver
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

what up fools!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 20 2008, 10:55 AM~11651479
> *what up fools!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Whats up Raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 20 2008, 11:01 AM~11651517
> *Whats up Raul
> *


I got a million things to do today.


----------



## 817Lowrider

But had time for layitlow. NICE!!!


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 20 2008, 11:07 AM~11651549
> *But had time for layitlow. NICE!!!
> *


 :cheesy: nice one


----------



## socios b.c. prez

That was one of the things I had to do. :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos+Sep 20 2008, 04:13 PM~11652453-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: nice one
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lil puto!!!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Sep 20 2008, 04:15 PM~11652470
> *That was one of the things I had to do.  :|
> *


orale!


----------



## BONES_712




----------



## BASH3R

Q-vo :wave:

how u been bones??


----------



## 817Lowrider

Artistics


----------



## BONES_712

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 20 2008, 04:24 PM~11652924
> *Q-vo  :wave:
> 
> how u been bones??
> *


I BEEN GOOD HOMIE JUST WORKING ON MY TRIKE GOING BROKE LOL HOW YOU BEEN CUZ?


----------



## BASH3R

Haha, lowrider bikes a addicting, thats why we say that lowriding is in our blood 




im good homie just getting ready to hit a show tommorow


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 20 2008, 03:40 PM~11652769
> *lil puto!!!
> orale!
> *


  u nko this puto is taller then u tho ha


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn Im bored fuck. need some beer!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 20 2008, 08:56 PM~11653689
> * u nko this puto is taller then u tho ha
> *


Fuck You!!! hahahahahah

hey... Omar coming with you to Odessa???


----------



## 817Lowrider

Gey that florida shit out or sig fool!!!
and all them sponsers that dont sponcer you no more.


----------



## eric ramos

omar turned to a coke fein idk he dont care bout bikes rite now? i have his bike tho so i can care less ha


----------



## BONES_712

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 20 2008, 06:55 PM~11653674
> *Haha, lowrider bikes a addicting, thats why we say that lowriding is in our blood
> im good homie just getting ready to hit a show tommorow
> *


AIN'T THAT THE TRUTH :biggrin: THAT'Z COO THEREZ A PICNIC OUT HERE ON THE 28TH THIZ MONTHZ IM READY TO HIT THAT UP GOTTA FIND A FACEPLATE SINSE I LOST MINE GOT MY KICKERZ TODAY GETTIN' MY BATTERY CHARGER TOMMOROW I THINK I NEED THAT LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 20 2008, 08:59 PM~11653712
> *omar turned to a coke fein idk he dont care bout bikes rite now? i have his bike tho so i can care less ha
> *


LMAO this fool. coke feen. wtf. tell that fool to do his thing but dont get carried away. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 20 2008, 07:02 PM~11653738
> *LMAO this fool. coke feen. wtf. tell that fool to do his thing but dont get carried away. :biggrin:
> *


HES BEEN IN AND OUT OF COUNTY 
ALL KIDNS OF SHIT HES DOING JUST DOINT NUTING 
NO MONEY 
FUKEN RETARD DROPIN OUT OF SKOOL 
OH WELLLL


----------



## BONES_712

HEY ERIC DID SIC DO YOUR FRAME?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 20 2008, 09:05 PM~11653765
> *HES BEEN IN AND OUT OF COUNTY
> ALL KIDNS OF SHIT HES DOING JUST DOINT NUTING
> NO MONEY
> FUKEN RETARD DROPIN OUT OF SKOOL
> OH WELLLL
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: Not good dog. you need to get motivated so you can motivate him bro. damn that sux


----------



## BONES_712

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 20 2008, 07:08 PM~11653796
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  Not good dog. you need to get motivated so you can motivate him bro. damn that sux
> *


YOU JUST TOOK THE WORDZ OUT MY MOUTH BROTHA


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by BONES_712+Sep 20 2008, 07:06 PM~11653779-->
> 
> 
> 
> HEY ERIC DID SIC DO YOUR FRAME?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YEA BUT IT WILL BE REDONE
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Sep 20 2008, 07:08 PM~11653796
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  Not good dog. you need to get motivated so you can motivate him bro. damn that sux
> *


SHIT I ALREADY GAVE UP ON HIM WE DONT RELLY TALK THAT MUCH ANY MORE I QUIT DRUGOS YO


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 20 2008, 09:10 PM~11653830
> *
> SHIT I ALREADY GAVE UP ON HIM WE DONT RELLY TALK THAT MUCH ANY MORE I QUIT DRUGOS YO
> *


damn!  Move to TX and join my chap. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

FUK THAT IM MOVIN TO ALBERQURQIE NEXT YEAR


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 20 2008, 09:13 PM~11653862
> *FUK THAT IM MOVIN TO ALBERQURQIE NEXT YEAR
> *


Word? with who?


----------



## BONES_712

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 20 2008, 07:10 PM~11653830
> *YEA BUT IT WILL BE REDONE
> 
> SHIT I ALREADY GAVE UP ON HIM WE DONT RELLY TALK THAT MUCH ANY MORE I QUIT DRUGOS YO
> *


WHY? IT LOOK'Z GOOD


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Sep 20 2008, 07:14 PM~11653868-->
> 
> 
> 
> Word? with who?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MY SISTA
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BONES_712_@Sep 20 2008, 07:14 PM~11653873
> *WHY? IT LOOK'Z GOOD
> *


U NEED TO SEE UP CLOSE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Sep 20 2008, 09:14 PM~11653873
> *WHY? IT LOOK'Z GOOD
> *


It needs to look better


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 20 2008, 09:15 PM~11653882
> *MY SISTA
> *


word. she gonna work over there or something?


----------



## eric ramos

ME N SHE IS GOING FOR SKOOL


----------



## 817Lowrider

Ohhh cool. Crazy! Man I need to go to school. fuck I could be on my second year already


----------



## eric ramos

UUUUUUUUUUUFASSSSSSSS


----------



## BONES_712

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 20 2008, 07:15 PM~11653882
> *MY SISTA
> 
> U NEED TO SEE UP CLOSE
> *


I FEEL YA LUNCH MONEY AIN'T ALL WHAT IT'Z CRACKED UP TO BE I SEEN BUNCH OF SCRATHEZ


----------



## 817Lowrider

DAYMN!!!! IM BORED AS FUCK!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Sep 20 2008, 09:22 PM~11653940
> *I FEEL YA LUNCH MONEY AIN'T ALL WHAT IT'Z CRACKED UP TO BE I SEEN BUNCH OF SCRATHEZ
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## eric ramos

SAME HERE


----------



## BONES_712

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 20 2008, 07:23 PM~11653948
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


IM JUST FUCKED UP DON'T MIND ME LOL IM JUST FUCKING AROUND IT'Z CLEAN WELCOME TO THE CHI


----------



## 817Lowrider

FUCK'D


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Sep 20 2008, 09:26 PM~11653980
> *IM JUST FUCKED UP DON'T MIND ME LOL IM JUST FUCKING AROUND IT'Z CLEAN WELCOME TO THE CHI
> *


ha. Nice Save


----------



## BONES_712

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 20 2008, 07:26 PM~11653982
> *FUCK'D
> *


UP LOL


----------



## BONES_712

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 20 2008, 07:26 PM~11653988
> *ha. Nice Save
> *


YEA QUICK THINKING LMAO :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Sep 20 2008, 09:27 PM~11653998
> *YEA QUICK THINKING LMAO :cheesy:
> *


hahaha


----------



## BONES_712

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 20 2008, 07:28 PM~11654001
> *hahaha
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:|


----------



## BONES_712

:scrutinize:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

lames


----------



## BASH3R

Los Artisticos :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

ToO ALL BikE CLUB MEMBERz yEW NEED ToO CONTACT CASPER ASAP ! 
iF yEW WANNA GoO ToO Di BANQUET !
------>EAD LiNE iS 9-23-08:<-------
WE NEED THE MONEy ASAP ! 
NO ExCUECEz ! 
:angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

already


----------



## 817Lowrider

Artistics all day


----------



## eric ramos

FUK CASPER FAT SLUT BITCH AHAHAHA


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 20 2008, 11:07 PM~11655613
> *FUK CASPER FAT SLUT BITCH AHAHAHA
> *


YEA!!!!!!! X805


----------



## BASH3R

Oohhhh desirre is pist


----------



## eric ramos

FUCK DEADLINES IM TIRED OF THEM SHITS


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

BASHER i ANT MAD iTz JUSS DERz ToO MANy LAGGERz && DA DEAD LiNE WAS SUPPOSED ToO BE Di SAT && DEy 
LAGGED iT 
! SO NOW MA DAD iS GiVEiN ALL yEW GUyz
TiLL TUESDAy && iF yA'LL DNT 
COME TREw DEN yOUR ALL ASz oUT !
..............
SoOo MA DADz MAD !


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Sep 20 2008, 11:58 PM~11655836
> *BASHER i ANT MAD iTz JUSS DERz ToO MANy LAGGERz && DA DEAD LiNE WAS SUPPOSED ToO BE Di SAT && DEy
> LAGGED iT
> ! SO NOW MA DAD iS GiVEiN ALL yEW GUyz
> TiLL TUESDAy && iF yA'LL DNT
> COME TREw DEN yOUR ALL ASz oUT !
> ..............
> SoOo MA DADz MAD !
> *


 :420: :werd:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Sep 20 2008, 11:58 PM~11655840
> *
> *


was up lokos


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Sep 21 2008, 12:03 AM~11655855
> *was up lokos
> *


wassup f0o


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:0 all the og's are coming back all of a sudden.


----------



## OSO 805

what you been up to???


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 21 2008, 12:06 AM~11655864
> *:0  all the og's are coming back all of a sudden.
> *


 :werd: :|


----------



## eric ramos

WTF I AINT EVEN GOING TO THE BANQUET


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 20 2008, 11:25 PM~11655693
> *FUCK DEADLINES IM TIRED OF THEM SHITS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :werd: :420:


----------



## 817Lowrider

wut up putos. Artistics 4 life


----------



## 817Lowrider

i aint going to the banquet. No cash,and to far


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 21 2008, 12:46 AM~11655952
> *wut up putos. Artistics 4 life
> *


 :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider

wut tp oso


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Sep 20 2008, 10:55 PM~11655543
> *ToO ALL BikE CLUB MEMBERz yEW NEED ToO CONTACT CASPER ASAP !
> iF yEW WANNA GoO ToO Di BANQUET !
> ------>EAD LiNE iS 9-23-08:<-------
> WE NEED THE MONEy ASAP !
> NO ExCUECEz !
> :angry:
> *


im sending it in as soon as casper gives me the address.. do they want cash/ money order?


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

WELL iF yOU NEED THE ADDRESS iTz 10610 LEEDS ST NORWALK CA 90650 JUSS PUT yOUR NAME oN iT ! 
AND iF yEW ANT GOiN ToO Di BANQUET DNT TALk SHiT !


----------



## 817Lowrider

wuts up guys. Just got back from the park. Damn its hot as fuck out side


----------



## BASH3R

Still at the show, and met up with an o.g. member arturo


----------



## BASH3R

thee artistics sfv did good today at the show, we got a first place 16" trophie and a third place 20"  

i also got between 5 - 10 recruits today


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 21 2008, 06:26 PM~11659331
> *thee artistics sfv did good today at the show, we got a first place 16" trophie and a third place 20"
> 
> i also got between 5 - 10 recruits today
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise

trophy winners or out of box bikes?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 21 2008, 06:52 PM~11659551
> *trophy winners or out of box bikes?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 2lowsyn

:machinegun: what is up m ninjas.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 21 2008, 06:54 PM~11659563
> *:machinegun: what is up m ninjas.
> *


waaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## tequila sunrise

my parents caught one of those camel spiders. seen the damage it can do on youtube. im thinkin of keepin it at work and raise it. 
they have 10 legs, non poisionous, and take a look at it's mouth. they can eat scorpions and even a fuckin mouse!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 2lowsyn

having some fun on the myspace , thees are some freinds of mine


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 21 2008, 07:36 PM~11659850
> *having some fun on the myspace , thees are some freinds of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 20 2008, 08:12 PM~11653851
> *damn!    Move to TX and join my chap. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

go cowboys


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 21 2008, 08:05 PM~11660089
> *go cowboys
> *


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Sep 21 2008, 01:02 PM~11657985
> *WELL iF yOU NEED THE ADDRESS iTz 10610 LEEDS ST NORWALK CA 90650 JUSS PUT yOUR NAME oN iT !
> AND iF yEW ANT GOiN ToO Di BANQUET DNT TALk SHiT !
> *


whos name do i put on the money order and letter?


----------



## 817Lowrider

go cowboys


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 21 2008, 08:09 PM~11660122
> *whos name do i put on the money order and letter?
> *


leave it blank???


----------



## OLDHAM

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Sep 20 2008, 07:22 PM~11653940
> *I FEEL YA LUNCH MONEY AIN'T ALL WHAT IT'Z CRACKED UP TO BE I SEEN BUNCH OF SCRATHEZ
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :ugh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

go cowboys


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 21 2008, 08:18 PM~11660832
> *go cowboys
> *


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 22 2008, 01:23 PM~11660881
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fool's got the same stunna shades as me...who is it? lol.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Sep 21 2008, 08:38 PM~11661016
> *fool's got the same stunna shades as me...who is it? lol.
> *


----------



## eric ramos

MY NUTS ARE SMOOTH AS EGGS


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 22 2008, 01:45 PM~11661085
> *MY NUTS ARE SMOOTH AS EGGS
> *


rad.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 21 2008, 08:45 PM~11661085
> *MY NUTS ARE SMOOTH AS EGGS
> *


 :barf:


----------



## mitchell26




----------



## eric ramos

SPRINKLE SOME CRACK ON HIM WE GOT TO LEAVE


----------



## 817Lowrider

3-0 cowboys. Oh yeah!


----------



## BASH3R

49ERS!!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Sep 21 2008, 01:58 AM~11655836
> *BASHER i ANT MAD iTz JUSS DERz ToO MANy LAGGERz && DA DEAD LiNE WAS SUPPOSED ToO BE Di SAT && DEy
> LAGGED iT
> ! SO NOW MA DAD iS GiVEiN ALL yEW GUyz
> TiLL TUESDAy && iF yA'LL DNT
> COME TREw DEN yOUR ALL ASz oUT !
> ..............
> SoOo MA DADz MAD !
> *


THiS HAS BEeN PLaNED SIncE ThE YeaR STarTed, BarLEY a MOnth BefORe trYing To COlLect!

Out Of TowN folKS HAVe BeeN asKING FoR thE DaTe to BOok a FLighT....

WouLd HAVe BeeN fUN TO CeLEBRate My B-DAY ouT THERe iN Cali...LacK OF KnoWLEdge PLanneD My PaRTy INSTEad.

To be organised requires good leadership, and communication skills. 


TTT


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 21 2008, 08:45 PM~11661085
> *MY NUTS ARE SMOOTH AS EGGS
> *


it must be nice to 12 .


----------



## 817Lowrider

cowboys 3-0


----------



## 2lowsyn

god damn bor we get yous a cowboy fan FUCK .and with that said -





---WOO COWBOYS----


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 22 2008, 01:21 AM~11662668
> *THiS HAS BEeN PLaNED SIncE ThE YeaR STarTed, BarLEY a MOnth BefORe trYing To COlLect!
> 
> Out Of TowN folKS HAVe BeeN asKING FoR thE DaTe to BOok a FLighT....
> 
> WouLd HAVe BeeN fUN TO CeLEBRate My B-DAY ouT THERe iN Cali...LacK OF KnoWLEdge PLanneD My PaRTy INSTEad.
> 
> To be organised requires good leadership, and communication skills.
> TTT
> *


x10


----------



## BASH3R

Well sam and artie have a point there but i talked to oso yesterday and yeah he is gonna give us till wed. to send the money and at least he extended it a bit


----------



## 817Lowrider

wooo! Go cowboys!!! Lol. Sam! Why u crying. Lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 22 2008, 09:04 AM~11663947
> *wooo! Go cowboys!!! Lol.  Sam!  Why u crying. Lol
> *













:dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 22 2008, 10:14 AM~11664010
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> *


shit nikka


----------



## 817Lowrider

ha


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 22 2008, 10:26 AM~11664092
> *ha
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

Did u finish my frame art? Lmk homie


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 22 2008, 10:47 AM~11664742
> *Did u finish my frame art? Lmk homie
> *


I think Im going to have to pick it up for you. :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 21 2008, 07:45 PM~11661085
> *MY NUTS ARE SMOOTH AS EGGS
> *


aerodynamic huh?


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 21 2008, 08:45 PM~11661085
> *MY NUTS ARE SMOOTH AS PAPAS CON WEWOS
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 22 2008, 11:52 AM~11664785
> *I think Im going to have to pick it up for you.  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 22 2008, 12:21 AM~11662668
> *THiS HAS BEeN PLaNED SIncE ThE YeaR STarTed, BarLEY a MOnth BefORe trYing To COlLect!
> 
> Out Of TowN folKS HAVe BeeN asKING FoR thE DaTe to BOok a FLighT....
> 
> WouLd HAVe BeeN fUN TO CeLEBRate My B-DAY ouT THERe iN Cali...LacK OF KnoWLEdge PLanneD My PaRTy INSTEad.
> 
> To be organised requires good leadership, and communication skills.
> TTT
> *


i didnt know about it until a couple days ago  sending out the money today


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 21 2008, 10:51 PM~11662227
> *49ERS!!!!
> *


YESSIR !


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 22 2008, 12:33 PM~11665717
> *YESSIR !
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

YEEEEE YEEEEEE
FRISCO STYLE BOOTIE CALL .


----------



## 817Lowrider

ha


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 22 2008, 01:36 PM~11665755
> *YEEEEE YEEEEEE
> FRISCO STYLE BOOTIE CALL .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

i just dropped it off at the post office. i left the money order complete blank


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

almost done with work


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 22 2008, 03:10 PM~11666776
> *almost done with work
> *


and you fat


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 22 2008, 03:16 PM~11667503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BASH3R

:cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 21 2008, 05:26 PM~11659331
> *thee artistics sfv did good today at the show, we got a first place 16" trophie and a third place 20"
> 
> i also got between 5 - 10 recruits today
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

looking good basher.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 22 2008, 04:55 PM~11667912
> *looking good basher.
> *


yea ur fat


----------



## 817Lowrider

u butt head


----------



## BASH3R

Thnx juanita


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 22 2008, 07:17 PM~11668747
> *Thnx juanita
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 22 2008, 02:26 PM~11665649
> *i didnt know about it until a couple days ago  sending out the money today
> *


my point exactly...


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 22 2008, 05:36 PM~11667712
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice! wish we had a chit load of members over here!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 22 2008, 09:25 PM~11670266
> *nice! wish we had a chit load of members over here!
> *


bigger scene over there we got a few members here in the DFW. Dont worry bro when I enroll in TT You wont be alone. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 22 2008, 09:49 PM~11670620
> *bigger scene over there we got a few members here in the DFW. Dont worry bro when I enroll in TT You wont be alone. :0  :biggrin:
> *


say what.....


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, Eightyone.7.TX
Post pics fool!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 22 2008, 09:49 PM~11670629
> *say what.....
> *


Gotta get some schooling. either UNT or Texas Tech


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 22 2008, 09:25 PM~11670266
> *nice! wish we had a chit load of members over here!
> *


X2


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Sep 22 2008, 09:51 PM~11670660
> *X2
> *


waaaaahhhhh waaaaah waaaahhh!!! :uh:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 22 2008, 09:50 PM~11670637
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Artistics.TX, Eightyone.7.TX
> Post pics fool!!!
> *


can't on Treo!!! :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Sep 22 2008, 09:53 PM~11670691
> *can't on Treo!!!  :angry:
> *


O I forgot about your problem. ahahahhaha :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, ericg\

cacca face right here. ahahahhaha what up lil bitch I mean eric


----------



## ericg

sorry fam jus been down ever since my best homeboy got shot and killed this saturday


*R.I.P T.J*




:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Sep 22 2008, 10:29 PM~11671212
> *sorry fam jus been down ever since my best homeboy got shot and killed this saturday
> R.I.P  T.J
> *


ohh shit R.I.P. to your homie. One of my homies died a few months ago. its hard to loose a homie like that.


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 22 2008, 03:30 PM~11667654
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


this show waz firme...Thee Artistics valley chapter is coming-up quick :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818

ohh shit wrong picture :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Sep 22 2008, 09:20 PM~11671840
> *ohh shit wrong picture :biggrin:
> *


wats cracking snapper :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Sep 22 2008, 11:20 PM~11671840
> *ohh shit wrong picture :biggrin:
> *


whats up home. Juangotti Tx chap. good to meet you.


----------



## 817Lowrider

where yall out


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 22 2008, 08:31 PM~11671229
> *ohh shit R.I.P. to your homie. One of my homies died a few months ago. its hard to loose a homie like that.
> *


x2


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 22 2008, 08:49 PM~11670629
> *say what.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

arts a ***!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 22 2008, 07:51 PM~11670654
> *Gotta get some schooling. either UNT or Texas Tech
> *


what are you going to study?


----------



## tequila sunrise

well, im gonna need to hitch a ride to the meeting. i have to give the car back to my uncle, he needs the whole $ amount ($3,500) by the end of the month. he had to take out a loan to pay for his daughter's wedding, and needs to pay it off. he didn't have to do the loan if irs and hr block did their job right. so much for bringing the bike to the meeting. my daughter's 1st b day party coming soon, so im REALLY fucked.


----------



## tequila sunrise

oh, some scary news, my girl just found out that we are having another baby...NOOOO!!! TOO FUCKIN SOON. im really fucked now. But hey, means bigger boobs and more hornier!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 2lowsyn

I SEE YOU 2 MAKING OUT :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

i dont know yet


----------



## 817Lowrider

rene pm me ur number


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 23 2008, 08:56 AM~11674434
> *oh, some scary news, my girl just found out that we are having another baby...NOOOO!!! TOO FUCKIN SOON. im really fucked now. But hey, means bigger boobs and more hornier!! ! :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2lowsyn

HAY SUNRISE HOW MANY YOU GOT BRO. 
and congrats bro .


----------



## tequila sunrise

two too soon. i wanted to wait at least 2 more years before the next kid. i wanted to pay off all my debt, but i just fucked everything all up. my first child is gonna be 1 next month.


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 23 2008, 09:31 AM~11674659
> *two too soon. i wanted to wait at least 2 more years before the next kid. i wanted to pay off all my debt, but i just fucked everything all up. my first child is gonna be 1 next month.
> *


eh at least you get them out the way now , that way latter when you in your 40s you get to go out and not look stupid LMAO 
nha i got 2 boy my self and NO money LOL youll do ok , and hey congrats on getn lucky LMOA .


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 23 2008, 09:56 AM~11674434
> *oh, some scary news, my girl just found out that we are having another baby...NOOOO!!! TOO FUCKIN SOON. im really fucked now. But hey, means bigger boobs and more hornier!!! :cheesy:
> *


dammm mike


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 23 2008, 11:40 AM~11674717
> *eh at least you get them out the way now , that way latter when you in your 40s you get to go out and not look stupid LMAO
> nha i got 2 boy my self  and NO money LOL youll do ok , and hey congrats on getn lucky LMOA .
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

muhahahhahahahahaha bitch ass fools!!!


----------



## 2lowsyn

LOL your stiarle.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 23 2008, 02:37 PM~11676190
> *LOL your stiarle.
> *


fuck no. just aint got no kids joto!!!!! I dont need no kids! :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 23 2008, 12:39 PM~11676209
> *fuck yha. joto caint have kids!!!!! I dont need no kids! :biggrin:
> *


:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 23 2008, 02:41 PM~11676222
> *:0
> *


hahahahah fuck no. lmao hey Have you spoke to chato? what about your other homie?


----------



## 2lowsyn

no me and chato were supose to go get some parts from some place he know but he never called, and my outher freind well his uncle live down the street and he says he want to get it all done up but he waiting for some cash(school). why what do you want me to do?, start colecting or let them hang for a bit ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Chato knows whats up on dues. And u can ur othe homie hang for a bit


----------



## Lil Spanks

yea and ur fat


----------



## 817Lowrider

ur gay


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 23 2008, 02:37 PM~11676190
> *LOL your stiarle.
> *


took me a sec to figure that one out!! "Sterile" :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

stfu


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 23 2008, 05:06 PM~11677753
> *stfu
> *


Ur stupid!! :machinegun:


----------



## 817Lowrider

i am gangsta


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 23 2008, 04:17 PM~11677844
> *i am gangsta
> *


internet gangsta lol


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Sep 23 2008, 05:07 PM~11677762
> *Ur stupid!!  :machinegun:
> *


x100


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Sep 23 2008, 03:01 PM~11677699
> *took me a sec to figure that one out!! "Sterile"  :roflmao:
> *


i know its funny . :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 23 2008, 04:48 PM~11678092
> *x100
> *


wuz up sam i got the shirts :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 23 2008, 03:48 PM~11678091
> *internet gangsta lol
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 23 2008, 04:17 PM~11677844
> *i am a gay gangsta
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

lmao


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 23 2008, 07:13 PM~11678295
> *lmao
> *


fool.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 23 2008, 06:10 PM~11678276
> *:uh:
> *


*****!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 23 2008, 04:54 PM~11678140
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 23 2008, 09:07 PM~11680062
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 23 2008, 08:08 PM~11680072
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BASH3R

I need a banner


----------



## 817Lowrider

I told yevery one they were 25 shipped. Now my hook up is gone.


----------



## BASH3R

Awww chit 


a recruit that i have says his uncle can hook it up with banners, so imma see if he is foreals


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

who is going to the banquet so far? i tried calling some so cal members but no pick up..


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 23 2008, 09:26 PM~11680344
> *I told yevery one they were 25 shipped. Now my hook up is gone.
> *


How big are those banners? I can hook you up  let me know


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

SO CAL CHAPTER MEETING IS *THIS SATURDAY* AT VINCE'S HOUSE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 23 2008, 09:42 PM~11680554
> *How big are those banners? I can hook you up  let me know
> *


3x2 LMK oso


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 23 2008, 09:13 PM~11680975
> *3x2 LMK oso
> *


ur gay


----------



## 817Lowrider

***


----------



## 817Lowrider

arts gay


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 23 2008, 09:19 PM~11681854
> *arts gay
> *


REAL TALK


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 23 2008, 10:13 PM~11680975
> *3x2 LMK oso
> *


I CAN GIVE YOU $25 IN WHITE BANNER, NOT BLACK. I ALREADY GOT A ROLL OF WHITE BANNER. I WOULD HAVE TO ORDER BLACK. LET ME KNOW, I CAN ORDER IT, BUT ITS GONNA BE A LIL BIT MORE.


----------



## eric ramos

i need my shirts for a dam show and dont come up with shippin cus i paid inful in march like 30 dollas


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 24 2008, 09:02 AM~11683891
> *i need my shirts for a dam show and dont come up with shippin cus i paid inful in march like 30 dollas
> *


were all in that boat, man :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 24 2008, 01:48 AM~11683306
> *REAL TALK
> *


f.....u :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I aint in that boat. I bit the bullet and ggot my shirts. LoL


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 24 2008, 09:16 AM~11684652
> *I aint in that boat. I bit the bullet and ggot my shirts. LoL
> *


do you ever work lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

ha ha im at work on my phone


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 24 2008, 09:31 AM~11684790
> *ha ha im at work on my phone
> *


lmfao may i help you lmfao


----------



## 817Lowrider

lmao. Thats how i do it


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 24 2008, 08:01 AM~11684530
> *f.....u :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:yawn:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 24 2008, 09:01 AM~11685060
> *:yawn:
> *


X415


----------



## 817Lowrider

415?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 24 2008, 10:06 AM~11685104
> *X415
> *


x505


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 24 2008, 10:33 AM~11685828
> *415?
> *


415 = San Francisco aka *** town. :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 24 2008, 02:19 PM~11687286
> *415 = Sacramento aka *** town.  :|
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

o


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 24 2008, 02:54 PM~11687672
> *o
> *


x509


----------



## 817Lowrider

4 sho


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 24 2008, 02:18 PM~11688479
> *4 sho
> *


:wave:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 23 2008, 07:06 PM~11680872
> *SO CAL CHAPTER MEETING IS THIS SATURDAY AT VINCE'S HOUSE
> *


i need a ride, no car


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 23 2008, 06:41 PM~11680544
> *who is going to the banquet so far? i tried calling some so cal members but no pick up..
> *


NEW PHONE NUMBER!!! (909) 200-5023... SAVE IT


----------



## 817Lowrider

wut up putasos


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 24 2008, 06:47 PM~11688744
> *wut up putasos
> *


sup fool


----------



## eric ramos

las pinchi camisetas


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 24 2008, 07:06 PM~11688943
> *las pinchi camisetas
> *


yeah shirts :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

las nenicito puto


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 24 2008, 05:15 PM~11689042
> *las nenicito puto
> *


i luv u too


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 24 2008, 07:15 PM~11689042
> *las nenicito puto
> *


yeah you got me there


----------



## eric ramos

hahaah it means i need them


----------



## eric ramos

how am i going to show with out a shirt?


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 24 2008, 07:29 PM~11689200
> *hahaah it means i need them
> *


we all do


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 24 2008, 04:32 PM~11689235
> *how am i going to show with out  a shirt?
> *


i went with just a banner and some hart. and when you get your shirt you can waer it EVERY SUNDAY


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by The ZONE+Sep 24 2008, 09:35 AM~11684371-->
> 
> 
> 
> were all in that boat, man :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eric ramos_@Sep 24 2008, 06:06 PM~11688943
> *las pinchi camisetas
> *


cant believe yall still have gotten yalls shirts...

i already told home boy to send them i would pay for the shipping...

pm FB....


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

send me the paypal then ship it out tommorow :biggrin: [email protected]

only you and eric are on that boat steve


----------



## 817Lowrider

haha


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 24 2008, 06:31 PM~11690418
> *i went with just a banner and some hart. and when you get your shirt you can waer it EVERY SUNDAY
> *


i dont have any club related shit


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 24 2008, 09:58 PM~11691285
> *i dont have any club related shit
> *


arent you the pres of your chap...get it together!


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 24 2008, 07:11 PM~11690810
> *send me the paypal then ship it out tommorow :biggrin: [email protected]
> 
> only you and eric are on that boat steve
> *


paid full to art back in the day


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 24 2008, 09:59 PM~11691294
> *paid full to art back in the day
> *


thats was just for the tees....not shipping...

however art did say he was gonna pay shipping...lol


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 24 2008, 07:59 PM~11691290
> *arent you the pres of your chap...get it together!
> *


meh x5
watevas 
i got a plake n shirts thats all i need


----------



## 817Lowrider

no one paid ship up front. Art was gonna cover it.eric stop lieing u got like 3 shirts


----------



## eric ramos

4 son


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 24 2008, 09:02 PM~11692732
> *4 son
> *


I TOUGHT U HAD 6 2 FOR U 2 FOR OMAR AND 2 FOR UR SIS?


----------



## eric ramos

oh yea 
casper let me wax ur buns


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 24 2008, 09:16 PM~11692869
> *oh yea
> casper let me wax ur buns
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

whos going to vegas....


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 24 2008, 10:21 PM~11692923
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


i knew u was a sucia


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Sep 24 2008, 09:23 PM~11692953
> *whos going to vegas....
> *


everyone said theyr not going the onnly one so far i know is going is neal n flip
eric u going or u still aint shure?


----------



## eric ramos

still aint sure but i could if iwant to but idk?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Sep 24 2008, 11:23 PM~11692953
> *whos going to vegas....
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

buhahahaha!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 25 2008, 09:14 AM~11694853
> *buhahahaha!!!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

the gays


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 25 2008, 10:00 AM~11695131
> *i love the gays
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 18 2008, 12:43 PM~11635582
> *AN GOT A COUPLE OF UPGRADES FOR MY LIL BROTHERS PIXIE
> 
> FENDERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLET LIGHT WITH FLAT TWISTED LIGHT BRACKET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND GOT SOME RAINBOW FLAKE ON IT AND PINSTRIPES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH AND I FINNALLY GOT A GOOD PIC OF THE ENGRAVED HANDLEBARS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


trades???


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 24 2008, 08:18 PM~11691494
> *i got a plake n shirts thats all i need
> *


now your think foo. just get your shit to gether and do it to the fullist exstent .


----------



## 817Lowrider

lmao. Rene tryin to kick knowledge hahaha


----------



## 2lowsyn

well if your going to do it do it TEXAS STYLE (BIG) l


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

What up everyone!!! who's going to the 30th anniversary???


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

Hey I need sum of the new shirts, so any1 let me know when I could get em, I only need 2


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

I'M GONNA BOUNCE TO LATERZZ.....


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Sep 25 2008, 02:55 PM~11696648
> *Hey I need sum of the new shirts, so any1 let me know when I could get em, I only need 2
> *


theres a possiblilty you might get them but it will be like 8 months after you pay for them


----------



## tequila sunrise

not gonna make it to the meeting, no ride


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Sep 25 2008, 12:40 PM~11696532
> *What up everyone!!! who's going to the 30th anniversary???
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

hahaha steve all but hurt ahahaha and sam is gay!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 25 2008, 02:33 PM~11697790
> *hahaha steve all but hurt ahahaha and sam is gay!!
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## BONES_712

CHECK OUT THE PHOTOBUCKET TOPIC HOMIEZ


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Sep 25 2008, 12:02 PM~11696739
> *theres a possiblilty you might get them but it will be like 8 months after you pay for them
> *


why so long??? what about the 30th anniverssary ones??


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Sep 25 2008, 04:55 PM~11698100
> *why so long??? what about the 30th anniverssary ones??
> *


yep still waiting on mine from what, last winter


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 25 2008, 12:19 PM~11696912
> *:cheesy:
> *


WHAT UP ART!! DID U GET MY TXT?? OR WHAT?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Sep 25 2008, 01:56 PM~11698121
> *yep still waiting on mine from what, last winter
> *


WHAT?! THAT'S GAYL..... R U GOING TO THE 30TH ANNIVERSARY???


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Sep 25 2008, 02:57 PM~11698130
> *WHAT UP ART!! DID U GET MY TXT?? OR WHAT?
> *


yes


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Sep 25 2008, 05:00 PM~11698162
> *WHAT?! THAT'S GAYL..... R U GOING TO THE 30TH ANNIVERSARY???
> *


most likely no but whats the date of it


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 25 2008, 02:01 PM~11698171
> *yes
> *


WELL TXT BACK HOMIE!


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Sep 25 2008, 02:02 PM~11698177
> *most likely no but whats the date of it
> *


OCT. 25 I THINK... IT'S ON A SATURDAY...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

HEY EVERY1 I'M LOOKING FOR A BUICK REGAL '82-'87 4 SALE, SO IF U KNOW OF SUM1 THAT'S SELLIN' ONE PLEASE LET ME KNOW... THANKS


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Sep 25 2008, 05:09 PM~11698244
> *OCT. 25 I THINK... IT'S ON A SATURDAY...
> *


yeah i cant get out of school and fly to california for a weekend


----------



## 817Lowrider

hahahaha 84 cut dog juiced


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 25 2008, 04:11 PM~11698844
> *hahahaha 84 cut dog juiced
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

arts nick name is el loco joto


----------



## 817Lowrider

arts nick name is el loco joto


----------



## 817Lowrider

arts nick name is el loco joto


----------



## Lil Spanks

urs is el fatso :|


----------



## eric ramos

now ladies thers enough of me to go for both of ya


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 25 2008, 09:54 AM~11695531
> *trades???
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 25 2008, 04:38 PM~11699106
> *now ladies thers enough of me to go for both of ya
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 25 2008, 04:19 PM~11698945
> *arts nick name is el loco joto
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 25 2008, 09:47 PM~11701509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Verga Lovers


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 24 2008, 08:43 PM~11691132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

gay you are


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 24 2008, 01:48 AM~11683306
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 23 2008, 04:06 PM~11677753
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 18 2008, 12:23 PM~11635440
> *gangsta
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

gosh darnet


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 25 2008, 09:26 PM~11701830
> *gosh darnet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Sep 25 2008, 02:57 PM~11698130
> *WHAT UP ART!! DID U GET MY TXT?? OR WHAT?
> *


----------



## BASH3R

we need baseball leather jackets, like the ones majestics and good times have


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 25 2008, 09:49 PM~11702052
> *we need baseball leather jackets, like the ones majestics and good times have
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

that would be cool


----------



## eric ramos

GAY


----------



## 817Lowrider

bitch ass cacca face


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 25 2008, 10:03 PM~11702205
> *bitch ass cacca face
> *


http://www.break.com/usercontent/2008/9/Di...XXX-577249.html


----------



## 817Lowrider

I will not click the link


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 25 2008, 10:18 PM~11702393
> *I will not click the link
> *


its nothing bad *** :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 25 2008, 11:18 PM~11702397
> *its nothing bad *** :angry:
> *


 :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 25 2008, 11:21 PM~11702415
> *:nosad:  :nosad:
> *


stop being a puss

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=432535


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 25 2008, 10:27 PM~11702471
> *stop being a puss
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=432535
> *


*REAL TALK*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 25 2008, 11:27 PM~11702471
> *stop being a puss
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=432535
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 25 2008, 10:36 PM~11702570
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

gay!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 25 2008, 12:10 AM~11692818
> *--------------------
> 
> PROUD SPONSER OF...BONE COLLECTORS BIKE PARTS.....585- 288-6008........ 1- (866) 291- 8287
> 
> THEE ARTISTICS 30THE ANNIVERSARY
> 
> ULTRA VIOLET COMING JAN. 1ST
> *


I call bullshit!


----------



## Lil Spanks

???????????


----------



## 817Lowrider

truth!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

--------------------

PROUD SPONSER OF...BONE COLLECTORS BIKE PARTS.....585- 288-6008........ 1- (866) 291- 8287

THEE ARTISTICS 30THE ANNIVERSARY

ULTRA VIOLET COMING JAN. 1ST





:0


----------



## Lil Spanks

maybe..........................................


----------



## 817Lowrider

What did the five fingers say to the face?


S L A P ! ! !


----------



## Lil Spanks

gay


----------



## BASH3R

X818


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 24 2008, 09:35 PM~11693097
> *everyone said theyr not going the onnly one so far i know is going is neal n flip
> eric u going or u still aint shure?
> *


 :0


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 24 2008, 09:35 PM~11693097
> *everyone said theyr not going the onnly one so far i know is going is neal n flip
> eric u going or u still aint shure?
> *


IM GOING :biggrin: 






































NOT :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

I GOT A SCHWINN GRILS COMPLETE BIKE PAINTED, GRAHPICS ON FENDERS AND SEAT....WILLING TO TRADE FOR A PIXIE OR WHAT U GOT?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 26 2008, 12:49 AM~11703326
> *I GOT A SCHWINN GRILS COMPLETE BIKE PAINTED, GRAHPICS ON FENDERS AND SEAT....WILLING TO TRADE FOR A PIXIE OR WHAT U GOT?
> *


PICS


----------



## BASH3R

I got a pixie :cheesy:




but imma have to see pix of the girls frame first


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 25 2008, 09:49 PM~11703326
> *I GOT A SCHWINN GRILS COMPLETE BIKE PAINTED, GRAHPICS ON FENDERS AND SEAT....WILLING TO TRADE FOR A PIXIE OR WHAT U GOT?
> *


EY ART SO NO VEGAS THIS YEAR


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Sep 26 2008, 12:01 AM~11703462
> *EY ART SO NO VEGAS THIS YEAR
> *


  im having a party for my b-day that weekend


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

U ALLWAYS SAY THAT... EM I INVITED OR WHAT PUSSY !

ITS EIGTHER YOUR B-DAY OR A FAMALY REUNION :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Sep 26 2008, 12:04 AM~11703494
> *U ALLWAYS SAY THAT EM I INVITED OR WHAT PUSSY !
> *


4 sure


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 25 2008, 10:06 PM~11703521
> *4 sure
> *


BITCHES OR ONLY U ?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Sep 26 2008, 12:08 AM~11703542
> *BITCHES OR ONLY U ?
> *


both


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 25 2008, 10:13 PM~11702346
> *http://www.break.com/usercontent/2008/9/Di...XXX-577249.html
> *


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 25 2008, 10:12 PM~11703586
> *both
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 25 2008, 10:15 PM~11703623
> *
> *


THAT SHIT IS FUNNY


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

IM OUTZ ARTIE


----------



## BASH3R

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 26 2008, 09:05 AM~11705143
> *:|
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 25 2008, 10:55 PM~11703391
> *I got a pixie :cheesy:
> but imma have to see pix of the girls frame first
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 26 2008, 08:07 AM~11705158
> *
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

hmmm


----------



## BASH3R

heres another frame imma do for a homie


----------



## 817Lowrider

nice


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 26 2008, 12:45 PM~11707569
> *nice
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 26 2008, 09:08 AM~11705162
> *
> *


ill take pics


----------



## 817Lowrider

art hows my frame?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

So is any1 going to the 30th anniversary or what??, hey who can hook it up with a new paint job and pinstripin' for my bike??


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 25 2008, 09:00 PM~11702159
> *GAY
> *


SHUT UP ERICK, U JUST DON'T WANNA PAY FOR 1 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Sep 26 2008, 03:21 PM~11708740
> *So is any1 going to the 30th anniversary or what??, hey who can hook it up with a new paint job and pinstripin' for my bike??
> *


me... i wont charge you


----------



## 817Lowrider

???


----------



## 817Lowrider

art u dirty bastard


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn it man


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 26 2008, 05:09 PM~11709552
> *art my moms a dirty bastard
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Whats up with my frame?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 26 2008, 07:18 PM~11710331
> *Whats up with my frame?
> *


in ur ass :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 26 2008, 08:18 PM~11710337
> *in ur ass :angry:
> *


butt head. Show in 1 week!!!!! fucker!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 26 2008, 07:20 PM~11710345
> *butt head. Show in 1 week!!!!! fucker!!!
> *


and :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 26 2008, 08:23 PM~11710363
> *and :|
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: asshole.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 26 2008, 07:24 PM~11710370
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  asshole.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

U








R







G





A




Y


----------



## Lil Spanks

QUOTE(socios b.c. prez @ Sep 21 2008, 09:35 PM) 
:| 



























:| and...


----------



## 817Lowrider

LAME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 26 2008, 07:35 PM~11710453
> *LAME!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

gays!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 26 2008, 07:36 PM~11710460
> *gays!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

LMAO fool. man I need something to show!!!
I will give you a FREE SCHWINN FRAME if you get me my frame by Next week.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 26 2008, 07:47 PM~11710535
> *LMAO fool. man I need something to show!!!
> I will give you a FREE SCHWINN FRAME if you get me my frame by Next week.
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

*QUOTE(socios b.c. prez @ Sep 21 2008, 09:35 PM) *
right :| 

















:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

no seriousness


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 23 2008, 08:06 PM~11680872
> *SO CAL CHAPTER MEETING IS THIS SATURDAY AT VINCE'S HOUSE @ 1 PM
> *


saturday the 27 tommorow


----------



## erick323

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

What it dew


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

WORDz FRoM oSo
----->[[to all bike club members i was given a new dead line by the people from Quiet Cannyon (where the event is going to be held at). the new dead line is 0ct 8 who ever doesnt turn in thier money one of two things will happen 
1. you won't be able to go
2.you will be charged 50.00 to go if past deadline
if any questions call me at my cell 
213-200-4821

from oso


----------



## 817Lowrider

Whats up guys


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

THEE ARTiSTiCS DO iT BiG BAyBEEEEE <333333333333333


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Sep 27 2008, 05:28 PM~11715582
> *THEE ARTiSTiCS DO iT BiG BAyBEEEEE <333333333333333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad ass pics


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Sep 27 2008, 02:46 PM~11715359
> *WORDz FRoM oSo
> ----->[[to all bike club members i was given a new dead line by the people from Quiet Cannyon (where the event is going to be held at). the new dead line is 0ct 8 who ever doesnt turn in thier money one of two things will happen
> 1. you won't be able to go
> 2.you will be charged 50.00 to go if past deadline
> if any questions call me at my cell
> 213-200-4821
> 
> from oso
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 26 2008, 12:41 PM~11707522
> *heres another frame imma do for a homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BASH3R

Sorry for the big cell phone pic :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

looks good


----------



## eric ramos

got my plak from the mail


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

youuuuu!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

im throwed


----------



## 817Lowrider

ohhhh :0


----------



## 2lowsyn

> THEE ARTiSTiCS DO iT BiG BAyBEEEEE <333333333333333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want this for a poster , fuckn sick ass shot


----------



## 817Lowrider

it is bad


----------



## The ZONE

i made it my desktop background, its a bad ass picture


----------



## 2lowsyn

some one should finde a way to make it a poster(like4realz-ys)<LOL
then we can sell some good pics like that at the show and shit .


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 28 2008, 06:23 PM~11721554
> *some one should finde a way to make it a poster(like4realz-ys)<LOL
> then we can sell some good pics like that at the show and shit .
> *


you gonna have to talk to art bout that


----------



## 2lowsyn

well do you think its a good idea or what. i just thought so we can get more cash in the bank and some more shit .


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 28 2008, 07:47 PM~11722135
> *well do you think its a good idea or what. i just thought so we can get more cash in the bank and some more shit .
> *


thats a tx thing bro. No other chap pays dues


----------



## 2lowsyn

:0 OH, its not realy about the dues its about getn shit done a growing,


----------



## 817Lowrider

u cant spell


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 28 2008, 06:45 PM~11722658
> *i cant spell
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

ahahaha


----------



## eric ramos

fffffffffukkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## 817Lowrider

Ur gay


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 28 2008, 09:21 PM~11724150
> *Ur gay?! :cheesy:  lets have sex!
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

no ****


----------



## 817Lowrider

DAYMN!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 29 2008, 12:38 PM~11727786
> *DAYMN!!!
> *


Playin Hooky?? :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Sep 29 2008, 12:40 PM~11727812
> *Playin Hooky??  :scrutinize:
> *


Im sick


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 29 2008, 01:17 PM~11728180
> *Im sick
> *


Yeah in the head!!! :loco:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Sep 29 2008, 01:35 PM~11728398
> *Yeah in the head!!!  :loco:
> *


nah fucker. real talk. I am sick


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos

horny


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 29 2008, 08:12 PM~11732381
> *horny for art
> *


GAY GUEY


----------



## 817Lowrider

hmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, putos


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

damn i havent been on here for awhile.. even tho i check everyday for PM's ive been busy with life n shit.. fuck life lol


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 29 2008, 09:24 PM~11734656
> *damn i havent been on here for awhile.. even tho i check everyday for PM's ive been busy with life n shit.. fuck life lol
> *


emo :|


----------



## Aztecbike

HEY FELLAS, I WANT TO KNOW YOUR FEEDBACK ON WHAT YA THINK ABOUT THE SHOW SIGN???


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Sep 29 2008, 08:43 PM~11734881
> *HEY FELLAS, I WANT TO KNOW YOUR FEEDBACK ON WHAT YA THINK ABOUT THE SHOW SIGN???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Aztecbike

THANKS CASPER, HEY HOMIE DID YOU SEND YOUR MONEY INN???


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Sep 29 2008, 11:50 PM~11734959
> *THANKS CASPER, HEY HOMIE DID YOU SEND YOUR MONEY INN???
> *


plaque should have been is gold..looks pretty cool...


----------



## Aztecbike

YEAH, THE PIC I GAVE HIM HAD THE PLAQUE IN GOLD BUT HE CAME OUT WITH THAT, BUT I ALSO THINK IT LOOKS KOO... THANKS FOR YOUR COMMENT BRO


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Sep 29 2008, 11:59 PM~11735074
> *YEAH, THE PIC I GAVE HIM HAD THE PLAQUE IN GOLD BUT HE CAME OUT WITH THAT, BUT I ALSO THINK IT LOOKS KOO... THANKS FOR YOUR COMMENT BRO
> *


yall have fun out there at the banquet


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Sep 29 2008, 11:43 PM~11734881
> *HEY FELLAS, I WANT TO KNOW YOUR FEEDBACK ON WHAT YA THINK ABOUT THE SHOW SIGN???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is bad ass!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 29 2008, 11:24 PM~11734656
> *damn i havent been on here for awhile.. even tho i check everyday for PM's ive been busy with life n shit.. fuck life lol
> *


emo. AHAHHAHAHA


----------



## 817Lowrider

:|


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 30 2008, 12:17 AM~11735265
> *That is bad ass!!!
> *


im in h-town for for three weeks.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 30 2008, 12:23 AM~11735322
> *im in h-town for for three weeks.
> *


Damn AGAIN!


----------



## 817Lowrider

LATER BITCHES!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 30 2008, 12:24 AM~11735330
> *Damn AGAIN!
> *


yeppers...damn sucks....lol, this town is beat up from ike...


----------



## 817Lowrider

like tina turner


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 30 2008, 12:40 AM~11735466
> *like tina turner
> *


when i leave here im goona swang up there


----------



## 817Lowrider

fort worth?


----------



## BASH3R

I need a gold plaque


----------



## BASH3R

:uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

new page


----------



## 2lowsyn

ELLO ,looking to get new parts ordered to day ..


----------



## 817Lowrider

what u trying to get


----------



## 2lowsyn

SENT YOU A PM


----------



## 817Lowrider

i cant answer them at work but ill call for a quote


----------



## 2lowsyn

cool :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
i wana see if i would have enogh to get the next some parts.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 30 2008, 09:19 AM~11737437
> *new page
> *


Congratz


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 6 2008, 10:16 PM~10351945
> *lmao stfu
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :rant:


----------



## 817Lowrider

ahahaha surenos


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 30 2008, 09:18 AM~11738034
> *ahahaha surenos
> *


what side of the country are you???..... exactly :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

:uh:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 30 2008, 09:22 AM~11738074
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

tx


----------



## Lil Spanks

:420:


----------



## 817Lowrider

gay


----------



## syked1

sup juan whats good bro? anything new goin on with the brown bike?


----------



## 2lowsyn

NOPE lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

x2 lol


----------



## syked1

hehehehe :biggrin: its all good


----------



## 817Lowrider

Soon.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 29 2008, 10:20 PM~11735294
> *emo. AHAHHAHAHA
> *


lol fuck you guys too


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 30 2008, 10:39 PM~11744992
> *lol fuck you guys too
> *


LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

ahahahah. Sam. u gotta work my ass ahahahahah


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 1 2008, 12:18 AM~11746176
> *ahahahah. Sam. u gotta work my ass ahahahahah
> *


just chillen here at the nurses station hahahhahha

gonna find me a date for the weekend.... pllust the super told me notto do chit...heheeehehe


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 1 2008, 12:23 AM~11746229
> *just chillen here at the nurses station hahahhahha
> 
> gonna find me a date for the weekend....  pllust the super told me notto do chit...heheeehehe
> *


ahahaha


----------



## BASH3R

Damm i miss my frame and fenders :tears:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Oct 1 2008, 12:28 AM~11746281
> *Damm i miss my frame and fenders :tears:
> *


Man I have not seen my bike in a year. I also have not seen my red bike since like april.


----------



## BASH3R

I sold mine


----------



## 817Lowrider

O


----------



## Lil Spanks

Babys


----------



## 2lowsyn

art did you get my pm i sent you ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

ha ha ha


----------



## 817Lowrider

lames


----------



## tequila sunrise

bike just waiting to get ridden, baby loves it


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 1 2008, 09:42 AM~11749056
> *well my girlfriend had a miscarriage, hate for it to happen, but i don't think we were ready for another one. i dodged another bullet. gf thinks im happy she lost the baby, so im in the shithole, I CAN'T AFFORD ANOTHER BABY YET. if she wants to have another one real soon, im bailing out
> *


That sucks homie. Just give it some time I guess.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Sorry for ur lost. Homie. Ur girl just emotional over the lost


----------



## 817Lowrider

dues are due on the 10th guys. rene make sure u collect from ur prospects


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 1 2008, 09:44 AM~11749631
> *Sorry for ur lost. Homie. Ur girl just emotional over the lost
> *


yep, and she was sayin "the loss of our baby should have brought us closer together..." and i told her "WELL SHIT, HOW CAN I WHEN YOU ARE ACCUSING ME OF BEING HAPPY WE LOST OUR BABY AND I DON'T CARE FOR OUR FAMILY", she's starting all kinds of fights since, and she also wants sympathy??? WOMEN :uh:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 1 2008, 11:21 AM~11749976
> *dues are due on the 10th guys. rene make sure u collect from ur prospects
> *


you got juan,as soon as i finde junirs #(personaly i dont think he much of a maber BUT matty boy aka code210 is still in the game and comes around WAY more often then any outher wana be, so you can count on mine being ther and codeys.

sunrise sorr to here about what happend bro she probly just taking it realy hard and the most i can say is TAKE IT , caus as men (iv learn and still learning) WE ARE ALLWAYS AT FAULT. kepp yo head up bro.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 1 2008, 11:27 AM~11750031
> *yep, and she was sayin "the loss of our baby should have brought us closer together..." and i told her "WELL SHIT, HOW CAN I WHEN YOU ARE ACCUSING ME OF BEING HAPPY WE LOST OUR BABY AND I DON'T CARE FOR OUR FAMILY", she's starting all kinds of fights since, and she also wants sympathy??? WOMEN :uh:
> *


How many night have you been sleeping on the couch? :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 1 2008, 01:23 PM~11750518
> *Me and my Boyfriend are trying to start a family too.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

ok rene then cesar is no longer prospecting unless he contacts u


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 1 2008, 12:41 PM~11750703
> *can I quit my job to go to work on you?
> *


:uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

homos


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 1 2008, 02:07 PM~11750950
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CHILLY WILLY, JUSTDEEZ can i suck both of ur .....
> *


:0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 1 2008, 03:40 PM~11751306
> *i love to put rubber bands around my balls till they change colors, thats how im picking out my bikes new paint job
> *


wtf


----------



## Lil Spanks

:loco:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 1 2008, 11:23 AM~11750518
> *How many night have you been sleeping on the couch?  :|
> *


none, no matter what happens i sleep on MY bed. only time i go on the couch is if she's snoring up a storm or the room is hot as fuck. i got off the phone with her, :rant: and told her she is so fuckin hormonally imbalanced and i don't want to hear her shit, then she apologized and agreed to give me a blow job....(i wish)


----------



## eric ramos

burque here i come


----------



## 817Lowrider

ahahahaha


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 1 2008, 03:40 PM~11752401
> *none, no matter what happens i sleep on MY bed. only time i go on the couch is if she's snoring up a storm or the room is hot as fuck. i got off the phone with her,  :rant: and told her she is so fuckin hormonally imbalanced and i don't want to hear her shit, then she apologized and agreed to give me a blow job....(i wish)
> *


owned


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 1 2008, 06:12 PM~11752705
> *burque here i come
> *


word?


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:420:


----------



## aliciah

NO BULLSHIT....


----------



## 817Lowrider

DAYMN!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by aliciah_@Oct 1 2008, 07:54 PM~11755090
> *NO BULLSHIT....
> *


whos this??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Oct 1 2008, 10:23 PM~11755452
> *whos this??
> *


TX Treasure


----------



## 817Lowrider

Fuck O dont want to go to work tomorrow.


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

I FINALLY GOT MY BIKE FROM THE PAINT SHOP :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

Tienes photos de tu cholo bike??


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by aliciah_@Oct 1 2008, 09:54 PM~11755090
> *NO BULLSHIT....
> *


 :0 Damn 1st post says give me money!! :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Oct 1 2008, 11:55 PM~11756827
> *I FINALLY GOT MY BIKE FROM THE PAINT SHOP  :cheesy:
> *


arent u specail


----------



## 817Lowrider

Art hows my frame? PM me shipping cost


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 2 2008, 09:22 AM~11758475
> *Art hows my frame? PM me shipping cost
> *


  ive been sick this whole week with the flu..  :angry:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Oct 1 2008, 11:11 PM~11756893
> *Tienes photos de tu cholo bike??
> *


SO WHERES THOSE PICS OF YOUR BIKE :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 2 2008, 09:22 AM~11758920
> *SO WHERES THOSE PICS OF YOUR BIKE  :biggrin:
> *


UPLOADING......
.......................
..................
..............
...........
........
......
....
..
.
DAMMM ITS LAGGING :angry: 
.
..
....
.....
......
.......
........
..........
............
...............
.................
.......................
..................
..............
...........
........
......
....
..
.









HERE YOU GO :cheesy: 









IM ORDERING SOME PARTS OF POOR BOYS IN A COUPLE OF DAY :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

been sikkk my damn self


----------



## 817Lowrider

bike is sweet


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Oct 2 2008, 10:05 AM~11759303
> *UPLOADING......
> .......................
> ..................
> ..............
> ...........
> ........
> ......
> ....
> ..
> .
> DAMMM ITS LAGGING  :angry:
> .
> ..
> ....
> .....
> ......
> .......
> ........
> ..........
> ............
> ...............
> .................
> .......................
> ..................
> ..............
> ...........
> ........
> ......
> ....
> ..
> .
> HERE YOU GO  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM ORDERING SOME PARTS OF POOR BOYS IN A COUPLE OF DAY  :biggrin:
> *



DAM DOGG THAT SHIT LOOKS TIGHT, AND YOU DID THAT ALL BUY YOURSELF HUH, I LIKE THE FLAKE DOGG, AND YOU KNOW THE WMW HOOKS IT UP :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 2 2008, 10:10 AM~11759349
> *DAM DOGG THAT SHIT LOOKS TIGHT, AND YOU DID THAT ALL BUY YOURSELF HUH, I LIKE THE FLAKE DOGG, AND YOU KNOW THE WMW HOOKS IT UP  :biggrin:
> *


thnx homie  
yeah i did everything by myself but i got redo the pattern on the back skirt :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 2 2008, 10:10 AM~11759346
> *bike is sweet
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Oct 2 2008, 10:14 AM~11759374
> *thnx homie
> yeah i did everything by myself but i got redo the pattern on the back skirt  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH THOSE LIL PATTERS YOU DID CAME OUT CLEAN, AND THE CANDY PAINT LOOKS :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R

thnx :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

wow


----------



## 817Lowrider

x2


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Oct 2 2008, 11:11 AM~11759886-->
> 
> 
> 
> wow
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Oct 2 2008, 12:40 PM~11760687
> *x2
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## tequila sunrise

anything coming up?


----------



## Lil Spanks

:dunno:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

whos going to the banquet =)


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 2 2008, 07:34 PM~11762748
> *whos going to the banquet =)
> *


soooo... anybody send you any shirt related funds yet


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Oct 2 2008, 06:35 PM~11762757
> *soooo... anybody send you any shirt related funds yet
> *


Man Steve you need to just bite the bullet and send 7 bucks. ahahahahjahahhaha


----------



## BASH3R

Damm i got a ticket today for crusing


----------



## 817Lowrider

on your bike?


----------



## BASH3R

Yup i was on my bike and i was with two more members with there bikes.


----------



## 817Lowrider

sux. no helment?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> *Products Description:
> Plating service Flame cutting services, Laser cutting services, Plasma cutting services, Water jet cutting services, Rolling Services, Surface treatment Services, Milling services, Spraying services, Sharpening service, Turning services, Electro discharge machining EDM services*



Just found this in my back yard!


----------



## BASH3R

Fuck helmets :biggrin:


wat did u find in ur backyard??


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Oct 2 2008, 04:35 PM~11762757
> *soooo... anybody send you any shirt related funds yet
> *


no


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 3 2008, 07:57 AM~11768015
> *:|
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Oct 3 2008, 08:58 AM~11768021
> *:yessad:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 3 2008, 08:07 AM~11768077
> *:loco:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Oct 3 2008, 09:15 AM~11768122
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

laser cutter/chome/fab/shop


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 3 2008, 10:09 AM~11768555
> *laser cutter/chome/fab/shop
> *


 :|


----------



## 2lowsyn

sup,
jaun did you ever look in to them parts?


----------



## 817Lowrider

i was trying to call u about that


----------



## 2lowsyn

my phone is broke..pm me


----------



## 817Lowrider

after work i will


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 3 2008, 12:20 PM~11769802
> *after work i will
> *


yea get to work and do something clean up or something lmfao wuz up bro


----------



## 817Lowrider

chillen here at work. Waiting for break


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

u know how we do


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 3 2008, 01:33 PM~11769892
> *chillen here at work. Waiting for break
> *


U Always on break!!! :scrutinize:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 3 2008, 12:33 PM~11769892
> *chillen here at work. Waiting for break
> *


they going to fire your ass lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

allways hateing


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 3 2008, 03:10 PM~11771278
> *allways hateing
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

u know


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 3 2008, 03:55 PM~11771626
> *u know
> *


damn i am bored as fuck lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

shit that makes 2 of us. 1 more hour to go


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 3 2008, 05:00 PM~11772104
> *shit that makes 2 of us. 1 more hour to go
> *


fuck i am ready for bed already lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

scott free. bout to go out and kick it!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 3 2008, 06:43 PM~11772852
> *scott free. bout to go out and kick it!
> *


have fun little boy


----------



## 817Lowrider

yes fun will be had


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 3 2008, 03:10 PM~11771278
> *im allways heat
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 3 2008, 10:10 PM~11774042
> *:uh:
> *


BITCH ASS FOOL!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Artistics.TX, ho-bound*





:biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

hey when is the viejitos show in so cali?


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 2 2008, 03:34 PM~11762748
> *whos going to the banquet =)
> *


no car


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 3 2008, 08:10 PM~11774042
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Oct 4 2008, 09:48 AM~11776492
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 4 2008, 02:41 PM~11778210
> *
> *


Did your itunes thing work?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Bout to role to my bros prewedding party


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 4 2008, 02:54 PM~11778256
> *Bout to role to my bros prewedding party
> *


tejas style


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 4 2008, 04:55 PM~11778261
> *tejas style
> *


wyoming style


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 4 2008, 02:57 PM~11778269
> *wyoming style
> *


 hno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

watch out!


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 4 2008, 04:54 PM~11778256
> *Bout to role to my bros prewedding party
> *


R U ready for :barf: :yes:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 4 2008, 08:02 AM~11776319
> *hey when is the viejitos show in so cali?
> *


i cant find the sanberdino one but the one in moreno valley is coming up. but that shits too far


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Oct 4 2008, 05:36 PM~11778415
> *R U ready for  :barf:  :yes:
> *


ohhh not me


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 4 2008, 07:02 AM~11776319
> *hey when is the viejitos show in so cali?
> *


OCTOBER 19


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 4 2008, 03:45 PM~11778229
> *Did your itunes thing work?
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

man im so fucking drunk!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 4 2008, 10:14 PM~11780714
> *:nosad:
> *


Theres a new update for it.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 4 2008, 11:24 PM~11780799
> *Theres a new update for it.
> *


did it already


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 4 2008, 10:17 PM~11780730
> *man im so fucking drunk!
> *


orale


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 4 2008, 11:17 PM~11780730
> *man im so fucking drunk i fucked a horse!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 4 2008, 10:17 PM~11780730
> *man im so fucking drunk!
> *


how long did you drink for like 2 hours ?


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 4 2008, 10:17 PM~11780730
> *man im so fucking drunk!
> *


ME FUCKN TOO, :420: <yha


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 4 2008, 11:05 PM~11781104
> *ME FUCKN TOO,  :420: <yha
> *


what the fuck does that mean ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 4 2008, 11:08 PM~11781119
> *what the fuck does that mean ?
> *


I think it means he cant spell.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 5 2008, 12:10 AM~11781130
> *I think it means he cant spell.
> *


REAL TALK


----------



## 817Lowrider

exactly


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 4 2008, 11:10 PM~11781130
> *I think it means he cant spell.
> *


cantspellowned


----------



## socios b.c. prez

simon


----------



## bad news

chale


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 4 2008, 11:14 PM~11781161
> *simon
> *


limon


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 5 2008, 12:17 AM~11781179
> *limon
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

wassaP!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Whats up guys. Art I need my frame. Went to a show today. I could be raking in the trophies.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Oct 4 2008, 08:48 AM~11776492
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

bristol sounds show on the 19 =D


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 5 2008, 01:07 PM~11783876
> *bristol sounds show on the 19 =D
> *


:dunno: october 19 ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Go Cowboys!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 5 2008, 05:45 PM~11784644
> *Go Cowboys!
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Oct 5 2008, 06:46 PM~11784651
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  ODALAY


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Oct 5 2008, 02:16 PM~11783916
> *:dunno:  october 19 ?
> *


yes. come down dog


----------



## 817Lowrider

I miss my bike


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 5 2008, 06:25 PM~11784978
> *I miss my bike
> *


me too


----------



## 817Lowrider

Send it and i will some how get ship


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## BASH3R

:|


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 5 2008, 07:34 PM~11786027
> *Send it and i will some how get ship
> *


huh?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 5 2008, 10:57 PM~11788289
> *im gay
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 5 2008, 10:02 PM~11788329
> *hurry guys fill my mouth up with youre cocks mmmmm i need a good squirting
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

come on bro


----------



## BASH3R

:chillywillysface:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 5 2008, 10:11 PM~11788392
> *come on bro
> *


hurry up you might miss out on some squirting


----------



## 817Lowrider

real talk. I just want my frame


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 5 2008, 04:06 PM~11784800
> *yes. come down dog
> *


yeah if u guys r going to show ill go over there..my bike should be built by then...but i was kind of confused cuz i heared it was NOV. 11 but i was reading the topic and i guess they changed the dates....


----------



## erick323

:wave: any show coming up!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 6 2008, 03:25 AM~11784978
> *I miss my bike
> *


How can you miss what you never had :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

dangerous. Not brown.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 6 2008, 05:53 PM~11790364
> *dangerous. Not brown.
> *


Which one was that? :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 6 2008, 08:53 AM~11790364
> *dangerous. Not brown.
> *


hey bro give me a ring when every you get bored


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 6 2008, 05:56 PM~11790378
> *I'm gay
> *



Thank you Captain Obvious :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

the red one tony


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 6 2008, 08:57 AM~11790390
> *Im Captain Suckadick  :uh:
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Oct 6 2008, 06:31 PM~11790634-->
> 
> 
> 
> the red one tony
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah the one you didnt want to sell me.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 6 2008, 09:29 PM~11792018
> *Lets hook up in Vegas and hook up in my hotel room
> *


Damn brotha I don't get down like that :nono:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 6 2008, 01:29 PM~11792541
> *
> Damn brotha I  get down like that
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 6 2008, 12:41 PM~11792636
> *make sure you bring youre leather
> *


 :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 6 2008, 10:41 PM~11792636
> *I like shoving shit in  :cheesy:
> *



:barf:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 5 2006, 08:36 PM~5187604
> *:worship: THIS IS MY BIKE
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 6 2008, 02:20 PM~11793069
> *i love 2 girls and one cup :barf:
> *


:uh:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 6 2008, 02:00 PM~11793534
> *i just watched two men 1 horse
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 7 2008, 12:00 AM~11793534
> *I loved BrokeBack Mountain, I beat off every time I watch it  :biggrin:
> *


:loco:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 6 2008, 03:04 PM~11793575
> *ME AND KENNY ARE GOING TO DO A PART 2 OF BROKEBACK IN MY ROOM :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 6 2008, 03:03 PM~11793565
> *I JUST WACTH MY TWO DADS MAKING BABYS IS THAT WRONG? :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 6 2008, 02:05 PM~11793584
> *:uh:
> *


ill let you clean my dick off with you pretty mouth


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 6 2008, 03:07 PM~11793611
> *i  like to clean my moms dick off when she's done with my dad useing my pretty mouth
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 6 2008, 02:09 PM~11793637
> *i wish my retard of a mother would have a cock also
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 6 2008, 03:13 PM~11793672
> *:0
> *


 :loco:


----------



## 817Lowrider

hit me up art


----------



## bad news




----------



## Lil Spanks

NO


----------



## bad news




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

:thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Oct 6 2008, 03:57 PM~11794745
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Oct 6 2008, 04:57 PM~11794748
> *:biggrin:
> *


I HAVE A FRAME FOR SALE?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

:0


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 6 2008, 03:58 PM~11794757
> *I HAVE A FRAME FOR SALE?
> *


photos senor :tongue:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Oct 6 2008, 04:59 PM~11794767
> *photos senor  :tongue:
> *


DAMMMM


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 6 2008, 03:59 PM~11794774
> *DAMMMM
> *


tell youre husband to buy you a camera


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 6 2008, 05:01 PM~11794787
> *tell youre husband to buy you a camera
> *


so we can tape each other banging ur mom...tagg team style :cheesy:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 6 2008, 04:03 PM~11794809
> *so we can tape each other banging ur mom...tagg team style :cheesy:
> *


sure if you like to fuck dead people


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

:cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 6 2008, 05:05 PM~11794828
> *sure if you like to fuck dead people
> *


why yes i do


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 6 2008, 04:05 PM~11794836
> *why yes i do
> *


then youre set


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 6 2008, 05:09 PM~11794886
> *then youre set
> *


GREAT


----------



## 817Lowrider

My frame


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 6 2008, 06:38 PM~11795084
> *My frame
> *


U never gonna get it back u know!! :nosad:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Oct 6 2008, 05:45 PM~11795729
> *U never gonna get it back u know!!  :nosad:
> *


x2, artie is trading it with me for the pixie :biggrin: 


ill sell it to you if you want


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Oct 6 2008, 07:53 PM~11795831
> *x2, artie is trading it with me for the pixie  :biggrin:
> ill sell it to you if you want
> *


its part of the cali chap now! :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX+Oct 6 2008, 07:45 PM~11795729-->
> 
> 
> 
> U never gonna get it back u know!!  :nosad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-basher91_@Oct 6 2008, 07:53 PM~11795831
> *x2, artie is trading it with me for the pixie  :biggrin:
> ill sell it to you if you want
> *


You got jokes asshole! :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 6 2008, 06:49 PM~11796496
> *
> You got jokes asshole! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 6 2008, 06:58 PM~11796591
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

I want my bike back


----------



## Lil Spanks

me too :yessad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Oct 6 2008, 07:14 PM~11796084
> *its part of the cali chap now! :yessad:
> *


 :yessad: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

you asshole


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 6 2008, 08:22 PM~11796894
> *you asshole
> *


eat this


----------



## 817Lowrider

I need something to show. I am in a bike club with no bike!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

just fix the fuck up and Ill have it cleared here


----------



## Lil Spanks

got it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 6 2008, 09:28 PM~11796971
> *got it
> *


so when you gonna send it?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Sam I see you puto sell out!!! :0 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 6 2008, 08:54 PM~11797275
> *Sam I see you puto sell out!!! :0 :0
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

Art your gay man.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 6 2008, 09:12 PM~11797517
> *Art your gay man.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Its true


----------



## 2lowsyn

damn fuckrs. no one here .


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

NEED INFO ON THE GUY FROM NO CAL??? BASHER???? :|


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 7 2008, 11:15 AM~11802141
> *NEED INFO ON THE GUY FROM NOR CAL??? BASHER???? :|
> *


u havent talked to him?? ill send him a message right now


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Oct 7 2008, 12:34 PM~11802321
> *u havent talked to him?? ill send him a message right now
> *


I THOUGHT HE WANTED TO GET IN???


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 7 2008, 12:02 PM~11802547
> *I THOUGHT HE WANTED TO GET IN???
> *


yeah thats what he told me and sam, all i know is that he is down to start a northern cali. chap by him self and recruit while he is at it


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Oct 7 2008, 12:05 PM~11802578
> *yeah thats what he told me and sam, all i know is that he is down to start a northern cali. chap by him self and recruit while he is at it
> *


dont know if he is foreals on this cause he has a pic of low creations banner as his default picture :| 

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendid=39538697


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Oct 7 2008, 01:12 PM~11802635
> *dont know if he is foreals on this cause he has a pic of  low creations banner as his default picture  :|
> 
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendid=39538697
> *


THATS WHAT IM SAYING


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 7 2008, 12:15 PM~11802663
> *THATS WHAT IM SAYING
> *


just sent lil homie a message, imma tell him to call me up if he is real :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

i say nay to starting a nor cal chap


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 6 2008, 07:54 PM~11797275
> *Sam I see you puto sell out!!! :0 :0
> *


 where has he been?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 7 2008, 02:23 PM~11803317
> *i say nay to starting a nor cal chap
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 7 2008, 01:23 PM~11803317
> *i say nay to starting a nor cal chap
> *


X2 I have never seen that guy at a show before.


----------



## show-bound

been lurking...i have been in houston here now for two weeks, log on my phn, 

homie hit me up...im will call him later tonight, he doesnt log on here much he is always on myspace...he was having problems with the club he was in or in, i told him we dont recruit members from other clubs, so i told him to holla back when he got out....when he is ready he will let me know, he has been asking about the club since march..


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

too much drama. we dont need any more chapters


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Im thinking that his bike must have just busted out. The pics on his myspace are from a show I didnt go to this year. I know alot of guys from that club and there cool but there not into bikes at all.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 7 2008, 05:23 PM~11804375
> *too much drama. we dont need any more chapters
> *


maybe so... drama comes from lack of organization.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

yup and we dont have any. so adding another chap will just make things worse.


----------



## BASH3R

HE TOLD ME THAT HE IS GONNA STAY IN LOW CREATIONS


SO NO NOR. CALI CHAP.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 7 2008, 03:37 PM~11804505
> *
> *


X2 :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Oct 7 2008, 04:38 PM~11804519
> *X2 :|
> *


x3


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 7 2008, 03:39 PM~11804534
> *x3
> *


x4 :0


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 7 2008, 03:39 PM~11804534
> *x3
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

eh art your birthday is this weekend???? pm me your address


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 7 2008, 04:42 PM~11804567
> *eh art your birthday is this weekend???? pm me your address
> *


party up :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

pm sent


----------



## 817Lowrider

What up putos!!!


----------



## eric ramos

but sex panda sex


----------



## 817Lowrider

eric me hermano


----------



## eric ramos

simon carnal


----------



## 817Lowrider

Ready for Odessa


----------



## eric ramos

bike aint even painted yet 
still in body
dont want to rush it cus im ppayin alot and it come out like ass just for that show


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 7 2008, 10:18 PM~11807168
> *bike aint even painted yet
> still in  body
> dont want to rush it cus im ppayin alot and it come out like ass just for that show
> *


But your going right?


----------



## eric ramos

maybe 
its just 4 hours


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 7 2008, 08:20 PM~11807185
> *maybe
> its just 4 hours
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 7 2008, 10:20 PM~11807185
> *maybe
> its just 4 hours
> *


Well If not I can replan for Magnificos. LMK ASAP!!! If it is a sure thing!!!!


----------



## eric ramos

fuck that thats in houston thats to damn far


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 7 2008, 10:18 PM~11807168
> *bike aint even painted yet
> still in  body
> dont want to rush it cus im ppayin alot and it come out like ass just for that show
> *


there like a whole month left...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos+Oct 7 2008, 10:27 PM~11807274-->
> 
> 
> 
> fuck that thats in houston thats to damn far
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me know asap if you will be in odessa other wise I will swing my chap to Magnificos!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Oct 7 2008, 10:29 PM~11807295
> *there like a whole month left...
> *


His bike is in nor cal and no way in hell will be ready in a month!


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Oct 7 2008, 08:29 PM~11807295-->
> 
> 
> 
> there like a whole month left...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no way in hell like juan said
> paying to much to rush it i dont want half ass i want all out
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Oct 7 2008, 08:30 PM~11807314
> *Let me know asap if you will be in odessa other wise I will swing my chap to Magnificos!
> His bike is in nor cal and no way in hell will be ready in a month!
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 7 2008, 10:30 PM~11807314
> *Let me know asap if you will be in odessa other wise I will swing my chap to Magnificos!
> His bike is in nor cal and no way in hell will be ready in a month!
> *


lame


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 7 2008, 10:50 PM~11807590
> *lame
> *


tu saubes


----------



## BASH3R

Just got back from checking out some new recruits bikes, and DAYMMM THEY ARE SICK:chessy:

1) is a blue street with everything twisted(And its not gay ass flat twisted)
2) street trike that i will be doing the frame 
3)A 26" cruiser which is gonna get body work from me also 

i will post pics up tommorow :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

good to here your chap is growing.


----------



## BASH3R

Yup 

i have 10 members and about 8 more recruits that are on probation


----------



## BASH3R

Lol i left out some people so its 13 members


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn. cool


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Oct 7 2008, 10:57 PM~11808253
> *Just got back from checking out some new recruits bikes, and DAYMMM  THEY ARE SICK:cheesy:
> 
> 1) is a blue street with everything twisted(And its not gay ass flat twisted)
> 2) street trike that i will be doing the frame
> 3)A 26" cruiser which is gonna get body work from me also
> 
> i will post pics up tommorow :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 7 2008, 08:18 PM~11806535
> *but sex panda sex
> *


x10


----------



## 817Lowrider

yawn


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Oct 7 2008, 09:57 PM~11808253
> *Just got back from checking out some new recruits bikes, and DAYMMM  THEY ARE SICK:chessy:
> 
> 1) is a blue street with everything twisted(And its not gay ass flat twisted)
> 2) street trike that i will be doing the frame
> 3)A 26" cruiser which is gonna get body work from me also
> 
> i will post pics up tommorow :biggrin:
> *


*#1.*
















*this is the thing that trippied me out, its a cylinder that u can pull up and it drops just how the ext. crown is supposed to look, n if u pull it up it make the bike go to stock postion so it can be rideable * :0 










*#2
this is the trike imma gonna be doing a full custom body work on it, and while im doing it parts are gonna get orderd *











*#3
and this is a cruiser that imma do a mild body work on, i went with him to pick up a conversion kit for this one yesterday * :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

sorry for the cell phone pix :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

nice looking bike there. where is every one ? we're way down at the bottom 
any way juan forget about that stuff i got arested yesterday- 1 worrent 8 tickets- i asked for time served and they say "we dont do that no more"-like babys. so im fuckd for a while-cant do shit to the bike with crismas coming and shit :angry: 
all ii wanted to do was get my kids and go back home. the mutherfucking cop let me pass the entersection andmlight me up. i askd what did i do he NEVER answerd me (ASSHOLE) luky enugh i was pulled over in front of my ant and uncles house so they too the kids and i went to jail for the night.


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn rene sorry to here that


----------



## 2lowsyn

it cool. i finde a 2 job and do what gota be done "geter done"
now why has it ben so slow in here ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

idk maybe vegas?


----------



## 2lowsyn

OH. :420:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Oct 8 2008, 10:07 AM~11811155
> *#1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the thing that trippied me out, its a cylinder that u can pull up and it drops just how the ext. crown is supposed to look, n if u pull it up it make the bike go to stock postion so it can be rideable  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2
> this is the trike imma gonna be doing a full custom body work on it, and while im doing it parts are gonna get orderd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #3
> and this is a cruiser that imma do a mild body work on, i went with him to pick up a conversion kit for this one yesterday   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


awsome :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 7 2008, 02:30 PM~11804432
> *maybe so... drama comes from lack of organization.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

trufff!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 8 2008, 01:37 PM~11813136
> *trufff!!!
> *


***


----------



## 817Lowrider

hate, hate, hate!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 8 2008, 02:24 PM~11813625
> *hate, hate, hate!
> *


ur corney


----------



## 817Lowrider

Buck nasty


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 8 2008, 03:18 PM~11814045
> *Buck nasty
> *


rainbow


----------



## 817Lowrider

huh


----------



## BASH3R

have anyone seen the 144 twisted spokes?? :dunno:


----------



## BASH3R

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Oct 8 2008, 09:20 PM~11817039
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


adjustable crown? nice!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 8 2008, 07:45 PM~11817256
> *adjustable crown? nice!
> *


 :0


----------



## 2lowsyn

DAMN, now i now im the shit  _damn fucking cops :machinegun: :machinegun: _


----------



## 817Lowrider

what happen. ohh I have fender braces and a spring a few other pieces of hardware.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Oct 8 2008, 08:20 PM~11817039
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whos??


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

ahahhahahahahah bitches


----------



## BASH3R

That last pic was from my bike artie


----------



## 817Lowrider

sweet!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Oct 8 2008, 06:59 PM~11816811
> *have anyone seen the 144 twisted spokes??  :dunno:
> *


im thinking about getting them but not sure if they will look good on my bike


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

sweet


----------



## socios b.c. prez

dulce?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 9 2008, 10:15 AM~11821229
> *dulce?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 9 2008, 09:26 AM~11821315
> *:uh:
> *


yup


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 9 2008, 10:28 AM~11821324
> *yup
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

sweet


----------



## 2lowsyn

whos sweet -LOL-what you up too. did you get the mo yet its from me and code210.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

no but it should be here soon


----------



## 2lowsyn

i see you cody say some bitch


----------



## Cod210

you don't tell me what ta do. jk
wat up G


----------



## 2lowsyn

we'v ben waiting for you pop up tell everyone what you ben up too on your bike or something bro.

this is the dude that helpd me get to the show and set up .


----------



## Cod210

not much to tell just try'n to get sum 26'forks or sum flat twist mirrors


----------



## 2lowsyn

well make sure you check in tomarrow or sometime soon, when you comeing over to mike so we can drink it up , if some one has cash-LOL
( i got busted driving his truck now im out of cash ) 8 ticket in shot is that a record or what ?!?!


----------



## Cod210

yeah i'm a new member of the TX chapter ,i got a 26' cruiser that i need to start workin on ,but right now i'm just tryin to get parts for it so if anybody gots sum 26' bent forks or sum flat twist mirrors pm me or somthin


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 9 2008, 10:11 AM~11821677
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Cod210

thats fuck up dude , ill try to stop by this weekend if i ain't to busy


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Cod210_@Oct 9 2008, 04:48 PM~11824265
> *yeah i'm a TX chapter ,i got a 26' cruiser that i need to start workin on ,but right now i'm just tryin to get parts for it so if anybody gots sum 26' bent forks or sum flat twist mirrors pm me or somthin
> *


 :0 

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

3 months code. Show us what u can do


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 9 2008, 03:51 PM~11824303
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Oh oh oh


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 9 2008, 05:23 PM~11825181
> *Oh oh oh
> *


oh yesss


----------



## eric ramos

happy b day ffffffffffffffffffffagoooooooooooooooooooo 











panda sex time


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 9 2008, 05:51 PM~11825407
> *happy b day ffffffffffffffffffffagoooooooooooooooooooo
> panda sex time
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

painter fuckin around with one of the frames i have at his pad.


















and my street custom trike is getting started again! the fiberglass on the box is peeling off so we have to strip the box and redo it with tiger hair. and i just bought supplies so be prepared for updates


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 9 2008, 03:41 PM~11824775
> *3 months code. Show us what u can do
> *


I GOT HIS BACK BRO :thumbsup: uffin: hes helpd me out plenty of time befor .and i know hes down. hes also going to school (comuntie colleg) i think SAC yes sac < FUNNY :roflmao:
hes also sent dues already not like that outher guy who just poopd fdded away.??? 
 FUCKN TOYS RUNNING AROUND THINKN THEY CAN JUMP RIGHT IN :loco:


----------



## 817Lowrider

sweet


----------



## 2lowsyn

you know it, he startn but ill help him get it going some where.


----------



## eric ramos

ANAL RAPE


----------



## 817Lowrider

lmao


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 9 2008, 08:47 PM~11826949
> *ANAL RAPE
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 9 2008, 09:47 PM~11826949
> *ANAL RAPE
> *


 :0  :wow:


----------



## 817Lowrider

the fuck...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 9 2008, 10:04 PM~11827589
> *the fuck...
> *


u


----------



## 817Lowrider

art pm me the ship cost


----------



## 817Lowrider

where yall at


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 10 2008, 10:23 AM~11830431
> *where yall at
> *


in that ass :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

gangsta **** thug lookin boy


----------



## The ZONE

you know, if you go into all the club topics and see what they say to each other, we definitely talk the most bull in here out of all the clubs topics :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

You guys going to that Traffic Show in Nov?


----------



## 817Lowrider

truth!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2008, 12:03 PM~11831175
> *You guys going to that Traffic Show in Nov?
> *


yes are you??????


----------



## 817Lowrider

odessa is around the corner


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:0


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Oct 10 2008, 10:57 AM~11831146
> *you know, if you go into all the club topics and see what they say to each other, we definitely talk the most bull in here out of all the clubs topics :thumbsup:
> *


VERY TRUE :420: :thumbsup: SOME GOOD SHIT THER .


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 10 2008, 12:18 PM~11831744
> *yes are you??????
> *


 :yes:


----------



## tequila sunrise

i have no fuckin car, but im gonna find a way to get to the TRAFFIC show


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 10 2008, 02:25 PM~11832797
> *i have no fuckin car, but im gonna find a way to get to the TRAFFIC show
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

mojoes


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

anyone have the adress for the vegaz super show


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Oct 10 2008, 04:38 PM~11833403
> *anyone have the adress for the vegaz super show
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Oct 10 2008, 03:38 PM~11833403
> *anyone have the adress for the vegaz super show
> *


187 drive by blvd.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2008, 05:19 PM~11833639
> *187 drive by blvd.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

Hey i got a new phone since i lost my last one, pm me your numbers


----------



## 817Lowrider

putos!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 10 2008, 09:10 PM~11835077
> *Hey i got a new phone since i lost my last one, pm me your numbers
> *


dummy


----------



## BASH3R

Thnx art


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 10 2008, 09:13 PM~11835101
> *Thnx art
> *


 :0 new name???


----------



## BASH3R

Yup


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 10 2008, 09:18 PM~11835132
> *Yup
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2008, 03:09 PM~11832665
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 10 2008, 08:27 PM~11835172
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey. Have you painted a candy yet?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2008, 10:03 PM~11835356
> *hey. Have you painted a candy yet?
> *


 would you like a lolly pop?  also what colors do you want for those bike so i can get them at work?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 10 2008, 09:05 PM~11835370
> *  would you like a lolly pop?   also what colors do you want for those bike so i can get them at work?
> *


What colors can you get?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2008, 10:07 PM~11835386
> *What colors can you get?
> *


ppg any colors


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2008, 10:03 AM~11831175
> *You guys going to that Traffic Show in Nov?
> *


where is it going to b ?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Oct 10 2008, 10:08 PM~11835393
> *where is it going to b ?
> *


upland


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Oct 10 2008, 09:08 PM~11835393
> *where is it going to b ?
> *


You going to be there?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 10 2008, 09:08 PM~11835392
> *ppg any colors
> *


  I will let you know.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2008, 10:10 PM~11835403
> *  I will let you know.
> *


no now :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

where yall at


----------



## 817Lowrider

owned


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn no ones one.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 10 2008, 10:22 PM~11835484
> *where yall at
> *


partying it up


----------



## 817Lowrider

me too. bros wedding


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 11 2008, 03:18 PM~11838906
> *me too. bros wedding
> *


HEY "JUANITA" SOME SUM "C A K E" 4 THE REST OF THE WEDDING PARTY!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

pm sent


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 12 2008, 01:10 PM~11843407
> *pm sent
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 13 2008, 11:49 AM~11845314
> *damn
> *


whats been happenin bro?


----------



## 817Lowrider

idk.


----------



## eric ramos

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 2lowsyn

did anyone make out to the super show ?


----------



## juangotti

i dont think so


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## juangotti

dang


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

i went shit was bad!
junior n casper hav pix
oso took 2nd in his catagoory wit his convertable bomb!
neil won 1st on his katagory too


----------



## eric ramos

hey there sexy


----------



## juangotti

sweet


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Oct 13 2008, 01:11 PM~11849873
> *i went shit was bad!
> junior n casper hav pix
> oso took 2nd in his catagoory wit his convertable bomb!
> neil won 1st on his katagory too
> *


where the pics?


----------



## eric ramos

art pm me any time soon we need to disscuss matters mija


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 13 2008, 04:01 PM~11851055
> *art pm me any time soon we need to disscuss matters mija
> *


what matters
?


----------



## eric ramos

future matters mija


----------



## juangotti

x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 13 2008, 03:04 PM~11851075
> *what matters
> ?
> *


Eric wants to get the ball rollin.


----------



## eric ramos

sure do man 
tired of being on the sidelines 
tired of laggin 
im fuken pumped up 
im arnooooooooooooooollllllllllldddd


----------



## juangotti

banned


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 13 2008, 04:27 PM~11851268
> *Eric wants to get the ball rollin.
> *


x505


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 13 2008, 01:44 PM~11850909
> *where the pics?
> *


UP YOUR ASS


----------



## juangotti

haha


----------



## BASH3R

> *#2
> this is the trike imma gonna be doing a full custom body work on it, and while im doing it parts are gonna get orderd *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the body work..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## juangotti

Damn basher. You got down.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 13 2008, 08:30 PM~11854193
> *Damn basher. You got down.
> *


 thnx :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 13 2008, 08:30 PM~11854193
> *Damn basher. You got down.
> *


X2


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 13 2008, 08:30 PM~11854193
> *Damn basher. You got down like caspers mom.
> *


X5


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

THEE ARTiSTiCz AT di SUpER SHOw dOiN iT biG!!!!


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 13 2008, 11:50 PM~11855006
> *THEE ARTISTICS at the super show doing it big!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## juangotti

Were yall raffling something or?


----------



## show-bound

TA.Teaxas will be at the lamessa show this sun, then Odessa.


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 13 2008, 11:59 PM~11855100
> *TA.Teaxas will be at the lamessa show this sun, then Odessa.
> *


 :cheesy: 

Cap says he is coming down! ahahahah I call b.s.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

SOME FLIX OF dI SHoW


----------



## juangotti

bad ass


----------



## show-bound

fucking with me about going home this weekend...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Oct 13 2008, 08:15 PM~11853356
> *UP YOUR ASS
> *


 :angry:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

What up! when are the next shows in Southern Cali??


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Oct 14 2008, 01:38 PM~11859369
> *What up! when are the next shows in Southern Cali??
> *


depends where?


----------



## juangotti

dont want to let u go


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Oct 14 2008, 12:38 PM~11859369
> *What up! when are the next shows in Southern Cali??
> *


Traffic show in Nov. Upland.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 14 2008, 01:42 PM~11859421
> *Traffic show in Nov. Upland.
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 14 2008, 12:42 PM~11859421
> *Traffic show in Nov. Upland.
> *


i wanna go but i have no transportaion to get there


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 14 2008, 01:50 PM~11860093
> *i wanna go but i have no transportaion to get there
> *


How far away is it for you?


----------



## eric ramos

fuk u art u dint anser bak


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 14 2008, 02:41 PM~11859401
> *dont want to let u go
> *


nope trying to stay another week...BS


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 14 2008, 03:08 PM~11860302
> *fuk u art u dint anser bak
> *


 :angry: yes i did


----------



## eric ramos

A SMILE DONT COUNT FO


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 14 2008, 12:50 PM~11860093
> *i wanna go but i have no transportaion to get there
> *


same here, and i live about 15-20 minutes from there


----------



## juangotti

art u bastard. I realy need my frame


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 14 2008, 04:51 PM~11860714
> *art u bastard. I realy need my frame
> *


odessa is the deadline for us to show here in TX and everything neeed to be ready....

ART YOU REALLY NEED TO SEND IT ALREADY!


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 14 2008, 02:51 PM~11860714
> *art u bastard. you gave me the clap
> *


  :barf:


----------



## juangotti

on the real if i dont gave it soon. Wewill have issues


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 14 2008, 05:03 PM~11860842
> *on the real if i dont gave it soon. Wewill have issues
> *


one less chap.. :angry:


----------



## juangotti

on the real if i dont gave it soon. Wewill have issues


----------



## eric ramos

dam dam dam


----------



## juangotti

egion


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 14 2008, 05:09 PM~11860903
> *egion
> *


??
:nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti

only


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 14 2008, 05:15 PM~11860967
> *only
> *


lol


----------



## 2lowsyn

what you guys up too, to day ?


----------



## juangotti

chillen debating our future.with the club. Dues are over due.


----------



## Billy

fuck casper!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Oct 14 2008, 04:37 PM~11861236
> *fuck casper!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


x10


----------



## juangotti

art give me a call later. 817-991-7732


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Oct 14 2008, 03:37 PM~11861236
> *fuck casper!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 14 2008, 04:53 PM~11861413
> *:yes:
> *


and u too :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

HIDY HO EVERYONE!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 14 2008, 03:54 PM~11861419
> *and juangotti for joining Socios  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Billy

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 14 2008, 03:55 PM~11861435
> *HIDY HO EVERYONE!!!
> *


MR. Hanky!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 14 2008, 04:56 PM~11861452
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :|


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 14 2008, 03:33 PM~11861176
> *chillen debating our future.with the club. Dues are over due.
> *


 :0 
well did you get mine yet ?
and what going on pm me ASAP


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 14 2008, 01:42 PM~11859421
> *Traffic show in Nov. Upland.
> *


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 14 2008, 07:46 PM~11862529
> *:0
> well did you get mine yet ?
> and what going on pm me ASAP
> *


Ill pm you in a bit. naw have not received it. Ill go look in the mail stack again


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 14 2008, 07:50 PM~11862575
> *:|
> *


give me a call


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 14 2008, 05:48 PM~11862557
> *Ill pm you in a bit. naw have not received it. Ill go look in the mail stack again
> *


  
why dont you open your eye when we make love ?


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 14 2008, 07:51 PM~11862593
> *
> why dont you open your eye when we make love ?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WTF?


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 14 2008, 05:54 PM~11862617
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  WTF?
> *


 :angry: dont act like you dont know :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 14 2008, 07:56 PM~11862642
> *:angry: dont act like you dont know  :nicoderm:
> *


lmao ****. Ima pm you ...........now


----------



## 2lowsyn

HA HA


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## eric ramos

hey there sailor 
 
wers my real pm responce mija


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 14 2008, 09:25 PM~11864508
> *hey there sailor
> 
> wers my real pm responce mija
> *


in privte


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 14 2008, 10:27 PM~11864543
> *in privte
> *


pm sent


----------



## eric ramos

finaly u say somting other than a damn smile shit gay icon pice of cock master bitch fuck shit pig fuckin bitch fuck


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 14 2008, 09:31 PM~11864593
> *finaly u say somting other than a damn smile shit gay icon pice of cock master bitch fuck shit pig fuckin bitch fuck
> *


 :|


----------



## juangotti

Hit me back up art. serio player.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 14 2008, 09:34 PM~11864643
> *Hit me back up art. serio player.
> *


----------



## eric ramos

me to chunky munky


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 14 2008, 09:58 PM~11864952
> *me to chunky munky
> *


----------



## eric ramos

pues donde esta el pinchi pm guey ?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 14 2008, 10:09 PM~11865074
> *pues donde esta el pinchi pm guey ?
> *


PM ME ABOUT UR HERPIS THAN


----------



## REC

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 14 2008, 09:10 PM~11865080
> *PM ME ABOUT UR HERPIS THAN
> *


Dont for get to ask them where it hurts and where the hair doesnt grow anymore.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 14 2008, 10:11 PM~11865104
> *Dont for get to ask them where it hurts and where the hair doesnt grow anymore.
> *


 :roflmao: HURRY UP AND COME DOWN SO I CAN SEE THE PART OR BRING THE FRAMES :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 14 2008, 09:15 PM~11865135
> *:roflmao: HURRY UP AND COME DOWN SO I CAN SEE THE PART OR BRING THE FRAMES :angry:
> *


I got one frame for sure. But i will be there for the Traffic show.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 14 2008, 10:16 PM~11865148
> *I got one frame for sure. But i will be there for the Traffic show.
> *


I WANNA START WORKING ON IT , BEFORE THE HOLIDAYS


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 14 2008, 09:11 PM~11865100
> *:wave:
> *


yooooooooooooooo


----------



## eric ramos

fuken fuken fuken fuken 
art my shirts im a show with out a damn shhirt on sunday ha


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 14 2008, 09:17 PM~11865159
> *I WANNA START WORKING ON IT , BEFORE THE HOLIDAYS
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 14 2008, 10:18 PM~11865180
> *fuken fuken fuken fuken
> art my shirts im a show with out a damn shhirt on sunday ha
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 14 2008, 10:18 PM~11865184
> *
> *


 :angry: BEFORE I START SOMETHING ELSE


----------



## juangotti

never got a reply on my pm artie


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 14 2008, 09:19 PM~11865192
> *:angry: BEFORE I START SOMETHING ELSE
> *


Can you do two colors?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 14 2008, 10:22 PM~11865224
> *Can you do two colors?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## eric ramos

no shirt ooooooooooooh well but im a show omars bike cus im bored


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 14 2008, 10:20 PM~11865205
> *never got a reply on my pm artie
> *


DONE.. ILL DO IT


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 14 2008, 11:11 PM~11865100
> *:wave:
> *


What up Rec


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 14 2008, 09:22 PM~11865231
> *:yes:
> *


What if it needs a little bit of body work?


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 14 2008, 11:23 PM~11865246
> *DONE.. ILL DO IT
> *


When bro. Not for nothing but If I miss this show it will definelty make me look like a tool!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 14 2008, 10:24 PM~11865261
> *What if it needs a little bit of body work?
> *


I GOT BONDO


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 14 2008, 10:25 PM~11865273
> *When bro. Not for nothing but If I miss this show it will definelty make me look like a tool!
> *


HOW DO YOU THINK I FEEL WITH OUT ONE


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 14 2008, 09:25 PM~11865278
> *I GOT BONDO
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 14 2008, 10:26 PM~11865290
> *
> *


PICS OF THE BIKES


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 14 2008, 11:26 PM~11865289
> *HOW DO YOU THINK I FEEL WITH OUT ONE
> *


Damn why it gotta be like that fucker! I know how it is. But man I need something


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 14 2008, 10:28 PM~11865319
> *Damn why it gotta be like that fucker! I know how it is. But man I need something
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 14 2008, 09:27 PM~11865311
> *PICS OF THE BIKES
> *


One of them is going to be my cruiser and a trike with molded fenders.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 14 2008, 10:29 PM~11865337
> *One of them is going to be my cruiser and a trike with molded fenders.
> *


 :| WELL WHATS THE WAIT.....


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 14 2008, 11:29 PM~11865333
> *
> *


So a date? Do you need cash. I get paid this week. pm me a cost and I will have it to you by monday!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 14 2008, 10:30 PM~11865351
> *So a date? Do you need cash. I get paid this week. pm me a cost and I will have it to you by monday!
> *


500.00 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

damn it art get ur priorites str888888888888888888888888


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 14 2008, 10:32 PM~11865367
> *damn it art get ur priorites str888888888888888888888888
> *


DONT MAKE ME RAPE YOU AGAIN


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 14 2008, 11:32 PM~11865364
> *500.00 :biggrin:
> *


Damn fool. thats my whole check. :biggrin: seriously pm me the ship plus tip. for real. and I will have it to you monday!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 14 2008, 09:30 PM~11865346
> *:| WELL WHATS THE WAIT.....
> *


I was trying to sell this trike but I think Im just going to build it and sell it later. I will get you a pic later.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 14 2008, 10:33 PM~11865375
> *Damn fool. thats my whole check. :biggrin:  seriously pm me the ship plus tip. for real. and I will have it to you monday!
> *


DAMM BALLER


----------



## eric ramos

!!!!!!!!!!!! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah fuckkkkkkkkkkkkken damn itttttttt 
ultraaaaaaaaaaaaaviloet


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 14 2008, 11:33 PM~11865378
> *DAMM BALLER
> *


nope 2 weeks. How is 60.00?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 14 2008, 10:35 PM~11865395
> *!!!!!!!!!!!! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah fuckkkkkkkkkkkkken damn itttttttt
> ultraaaaaaaaaaaaaviloet
> *


 :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 14 2008, 11:35 PM~11865395
> *!!!!!!!!!!!! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah fuckkkkkkkkkkkkken damn itttttttt
> ultraaaaaaaaaaaaaviloet is never going to come out because art's a ****
> *


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 14 2008, 11:43 PM~11865497
> *
> *


If Danny's hand is in this then UV will be a bad mofo.


----------



## eric ramos

sad but true


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 14 2008, 11:48 PM~11865556
> *sad but true
> *


Why is it sad???? Dany gets down you ass clown


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 14 2008, 11:49 PM~11865561
> *Why is it sad???? Dany gets down you ass clown
> *


like 4 flats on a dump truck


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 14 2008, 09:47 PM~11865540
> *If Danny's hand is in this then UV will be a bad mofo.
> *


for parts?


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 14 2008, 11:51 PM~11865582
> *like 4 flats on a dump truck
> *


4-SHO


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 14 2008, 10:47 PM~11865540
> *If Danny's hand is in this then UV will be a bad mofo.
> *


HE DONT WANT PART


----------



## juangotti

pm addy! so I can send you a m.o.


----------



## juangotti

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, *show-bound*


Hello Mijo


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 14 2008, 11:00 PM~11865701
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: juangotti, show-bound
> Hello Mijo I LOVE YOU
> *


 :0


----------



## juangotti

gangsta **** thug looking boy


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 14 2008, 11:15 PM~11865924
> *gangsta **** thug looking boy
> *


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 14 2008, 09:49 PM~11865561
> *Why is it sad???? Dany gets down you ass clown
> *


read ontop of my last post 
look at the edited quote dezzzz did


----------



## Lil Spanks

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: JUSTDEEZ, CHILLY WILLY, eric ramos

SHHHH. HE'S HERE


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 15 2008, 12:18 AM~11865969
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: JUSTDEEZ, CHILLY WILLY, eric ramos
> 
> SHHHH. HE'S HERE
> *


Every one be cool!.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 14 2008, 11:21 PM~11866007
> *Every one be cool!.
> *


 :0


----------



## BASH3R

"JUCIY"


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 14 2008, 11:31 PM~11866163
> *"JUCIY"
> *


NEED TO SEND $ BEFORE YOU ORDER MORE SHIRTS?


----------



## BASH3R

Im on it


----------



## eric ramos

meh


----------



## Lil Spanks

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members:* CHILLY WILLY, eric ramos, show-bound, FREAKY BEHAVIOR, BASH3R, juangotti*
wow


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

updates of my trike hopefully tommorow =)


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 14 2008, 11:45 PM~11866312
> *updates of my trike hopefully tommorow =)
> *


 :0 hey do you still have that speaker box for a trike still?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

i have one that im re doing in tiger hair so it can get painted... but if anyone local wants to pay to get one made i can make another


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Oct 15 2008, 12:18 AM~11865969-->
> 
> 
> 
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: JUSTDEEZ, CHILLY WILLY, eric ramos
> 
> SHHHH. HE'S HERE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Oct 15 2008, 12:21 AM~11866007
> *Every one be cool!.
> *


im wearing just a towel


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 15 2008, 12:00 AM~11866474
> *im wearing just a towel
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 14 2008, 11:52 PM~11866383
> *i have one that im re doing in tiger hair so it can get painted... but if anyone local wants to pay to get one made i can make another
> *


$$$$


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 15 2008, 01:01 AM~11866484
> *:barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 15 2008, 12:03 AM~11866506
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


damm perve


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 14 2008, 11:02 PM~11866495
> *$$$$
> *


a normal one that is designed by me is 60 bucks. your own design is 60+ but artistics discount is free of charge just pay for supplies :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 14 2008, 11:15 PM~11865924
> *gangsta **** thug looking boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 15 2008, 12:07 AM~11866557
> *a normal one that is designed by me is 60 bucks. your own design is 60+ but artistics discount is free of charge just pay for supplies :0
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 14 2008, 11:10 PM~11866589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## erick323

uffin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Oct 15 2008, 12:48 AM~11866981
> *uffin:
> *


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 14 2008, 11:49 PM~11866988
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


surprise surprise :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Oct 15 2008, 12:53 AM~11867022
> *surprise surprise :biggrin:
> *


----------



## eric ramos

art stop being gay


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 14 2008, 11:55 PM~11867030
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## juangotti

weak


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 15 2008, 08:40 AM~11868299
> *weak
> *


 :angry:


----------



## juangotti

trufff


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R

the ugly ass chrome 26" is just a homie that wanted to cruise


----------



## juangotti

nice pics


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 15 2008, 09:52 AM~11868711
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm gangstas


----------



## PurpleLicious

Sup Artistics :wave:


----------



## juangotti

what up


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos

****** 
and juan 
hahahahah ur hella funny fucker


----------



## BASH3R

im airbrushing JUICY :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 15 2008, 12:54 PM~11870546
> *im airbrushing JUICY  :cheesy:
> *




















airbrush is not finished :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 15 2008, 03:17 PM~11871447
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airbrush is not finished  :biggrin:
> *


how much for the frame in back


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 15 2008, 02:22 PM~11871511
> *how much for the frame in back
> *


thats a members frame that im doing, but i can make you one


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 15 2008, 03:35 PM~11871627
> *thats a members frame that im doing, but i can make you one
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 15 2008, 08:51 AM~11868699
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PIC :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 15 2008, 02:48 PM~11871767
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


lmk


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 15 2008, 02:50 PM~11871795
> *NICE PIC  :cheesy:
> *


thnx gorge


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

YEAH HOMIE IVE BEEN SEING THE WORK YOUVE BEEN DOING DOGG STAY UP AND DID YOU DO THAT AIRBRUSHING?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 15 2008, 03:51 PM~11871802
> *lmk
> *


$$$..???


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 15 2008, 12:40 AM~11866922
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 15 2008, 02:58 PM~11871894
> *YEAH HOMIE IVE BEEN SEING THE WORK YOUVE BEEN DOING DOGG STAY UP AND DID YOU DO THAT AIRBRUSHING?
> *


yeah i did it but i dont have any white or a skin tone color


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 15 2008, 03:12 PM~11872020
> *$$$..???
> *


mild, full or radical?? :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 15 2008, 04:55 PM~11872430
> *mild, full or radical??  :biggrin:
> *


full? no bodywork


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 15 2008, 03:57 PM~11872454
> *full? no bodywork
> *


sending pm.....


----------



## Lil Spanks

pm sent


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 15 2008, 04:09 PM~11872657
> *pm sent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## juangotti

What up guys. Man Im glad Im out of work


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 15 2008, 04:17 PM~11871447
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airbrush is not finished  :biggrin:
> *


I didnt see this one. Man I love it


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 15 2008, 05:43 PM~11873881
> *I didnt see this one. Man I love it
> *


  more to come


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 15 2008, 08:00 PM~11874646
> *  more to come
> *


 :0


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 15 2008, 07:19 PM~11874874
> *:0
> *


LMK


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 15 2008, 08:21 PM~11874887
> *LMK
> *


yes


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 15 2008, 07:26 PM~11874939
> *yes
> *


FOR A TRADE OR CASH?? U DOWN TO PAINT MY BIKE ORANGE AND GOLD LEAF IT AS A TRADE??


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 15 2008, 08:28 PM~11874959
> *FOR A TRADE OR CASH?? U DOWN TO PAINT MY BIKE ORANGE AND GOLD LEAF IT AS A TRADE??
> *


if you want or cash... i need it before nov.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 15 2008, 07:32 PM~11875022
> *if you want or cash... i need it before nov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm sent


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 15 2008, 08:35 PM~11875061
> *pm sent
> *


sent


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 15 2008, 09:52 AM~11868707
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i gotta go and check that store out


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 15 2008, 08:09 PM~11875488
> *i gotta go and check that store out
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 15 2008, 09:12 PM~11875526
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats the hours


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 15 2008, 08:18 PM~11875575
> *whats the hours
> *


i dont know but hit me up when u wanna go, so i can tell him to open the shop just for you :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 15 2008, 09:22 PM~11875623
> *i dont know but hit me up when u wanna go, so i can tell him to open the shop just for you  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 15 2008, 08:27 PM~11875683
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

pm sent.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 15 2008, 09:30 PM~11875745
> *pm sent.
> *


pm sent back


----------



## juangotti

Bullshit


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 15 2008, 08:44 PM~11875941
> *pm sent back
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 15 2008, 10:06 PM~11876288
> *I love Bullshit
> *


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 15 2008, 10:44 PM~11875941
> *pm sent back
> *


Been waiting for a pm. :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 15 2008, 10:18 PM~11876454
> *Been waiting for a pm. :angry:
> *


heres ur pm :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 15 2008, 11:19 PM~11876472
> *heres  ur pm :biggrin:
> *


you got the gayz!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 15 2008, 10:20 PM~11876480
> *i love the gayz!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## juangotti

fuck it!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 15 2008, 11:19 PM~11876472
> *heres  ur pm :biggrin:
> *


you play too much and frankly it aint funny no more...
call juan and send that frame already....


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 15 2008, 11:23 PM~11876530
> *you play too much and frankly it aint funny no more...
> call juan and send that frame already....
> *


*x1000*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 15 2008, 10:23 PM~11876530
> *you play too much and frankly it aint funny no more...
> call juan and send that frame already....
> *


  and im not playing


----------



## juangotti

LIES!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 15 2008, 10:39 PM~11876730
> *LIES!!!
> *


 :angry: im finishing up


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 15 2008, 11:41 PM~11876767
> *:angry: im finishing up
> *


*Finally a direct answer!!!*




yo sam. my bad my phone died :happysad:


----------



## juangotti

YO SAM!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Inspo for the murals of SPD! ahahahahaahahah


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 15 2008, 10:45 PM~11876824
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YO SAM!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Inspo for the murals of SPD! ahahahahaahahah
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 16 2008, 12:02 AM~11877004
> *:roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

*Im Back!!!*


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Oct 14 2008, 03:07 PM~11861557
> *MR. Hanky!!!!!!!
> *


wow look who came online


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 16 2008, 12:43 AM~11877910
> *wow look who came online
> *


wow look who came online


----------



## 817Lowrider

haha sam look at the previous page


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 16 2008, 10:16 AM~11879857
> *haha sam look at the previous page
> *


i saw it fagol....bet you got all his videos...****


----------



## 817Lowrider

nope. Just the ones u asked for


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

wut?


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## juangotti

hows it hangin


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 16 2008, 03:16 PM~11883581
> *hows it hangin
> *


long and to the left :|


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 16 2008, 05:19 PM~11884404
> *long and to the left :|
> *


i knew he was ****...


----------



## 817Lowrider

bad choice of words


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 16 2008, 05:56 PM~11884818
> *bad choice of words
> *


queer ass


----------



## 817Lowrider

Fukkk know


----------



## Lil Spanks

:nosad: u guys are wrong


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 16 2008, 04:21 PM~11885075
> *:nosad:  u guys are wrong
> *


did you get my last pm??


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 16 2008, 02:19 PM~11884404
> *long and to the left :|
> *


"...too the left!!!" (richard pryor, if you heard it you'd know what im talkin 'bout)


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 16 2008, 06:36 PM~11885254
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


only thing is that an SUV will never fly the plaque!


----------



## 817Lowrider

is that a model


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 16 2008, 05:36 PM~11885254
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: now thats gangsta


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 16 2008, 05:00 PM~11884874
> *queer ass
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn Im buzzed


----------



## 2lowsyn

jerk off to this (whos voting?)


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 16 2008, 10:28 PM~11887880
> *jerk off to this (whos voting?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I got your m.o. and your prospects m.o. too.


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 16 2008, 04:36 PM~11885254
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who made this , and where did you get the decal from?


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 16 2008, 08:29 PM~11887905
> *I got your m.o. and your prospects m.o. too.
> *


 :wow: hu YOU DID . LOL :rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider

yes sir. got here today.


----------



## 2lowsyn

good . tht means i shoud be geting outher thing coming in to me :cheesy: YAaa ! ! 
(not bike parts yet ) i sent thees money order out be for i got busted.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 16 2008, 10:36 PM~11888013
> *good . tht means i shoud be geting outher thing coming in to me  :cheesy: YAaa ! !
> (not bike parts yet ) i sent thees money order out be for i got busted.
> *


haha. Fuck it. You are now eligable for your plaque too. when you are ready to get it LMK


----------



## 2lowsyn

RAA A AAA A AA ! ! ! 
FUCK FUCK FUCK !
WHAT THE FUCK MAN 
FUCKING COPS ! ! ! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I know it sux


----------



## 2lowsyn

so what up i send 50 and its made ?


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## eric ramos

i hate ur cats fo


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 16 2008, 10:46 PM~11888129
> *so what up i send 50 and its made ?
> *


something like that. LMK when you ready for it


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 16 2008, 09:55 PM~11888266
> *i hate ur cats fo
> *


----------



## eric ramos

lucy askin 4 the shirts


----------



## 817Lowrider

pay ship and get them lazy ass


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 16 2008, 10:05 PM~11888371
> *lucy askin 4 the shirts
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 16 2008, 11:14 PM~11888493
> *:0
> *


PM ME TONIGHT ON WHATS GOING DOWN!!!


----------



## 2lowsyn

man foo you know im ready , it just cash that im straped for, cant even get some fucking smoke(no longer smoking weed  )


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 16 2008, 10:16 PM~11888520
> *PM ME TONIGHT ON WHATS GOING DOWN!!!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 16 2008, 09:24 PM~11888620
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 16 2008, 10:28 PM~11888660
> *:0
> *


 :barf:


----------



## 2lowsyn

LOL its all in good fun-LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 16 2008, 10:43 PM~11888834
> *LOL its all in good fun-LOL
> *


read that jaun and sam


----------



## 2lowsyn

O-OH :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 16 2008, 10:46 PM~11888867
> *O-OH :0
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 16 2008, 11:24 PM~11888620
> *:dunno:
> *


my frame


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 15 2008, 10:43 PM~11876794
> *Finally a direct answer!!!
> 
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 17 2008, 12:14 AM~11889130
> *:|
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: im done


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 16 2008, 11:35 PM~11889306
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  im done
> *


I GAVE YOU AN ANWSER DUMASS


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 17 2008, 12:38 AM~11889329
> *I GAVE YOU AN ANWSER DUMASS
> *


*WHEN!!!!*


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Juan, I will send you some sand paper.


----------



## eric ramos

wtf?????????????????sand paper


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 17 2008, 12:41 AM~11889362
> *Juan, I will send you some sand paper.
> *


I HAVE LOTS OF SAND PAPER


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 16 2008, 10:43 PM~11889386
> *I HAVE LOTS OF SAND PAPER
> *


When are you going to sand down the part behind your seat post?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 17 2008, 12:44 AM~11889396
> *When are you going to sand down the part behind your seat post?
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

:rolf:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 16 2008, 10:45 PM~11889400
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


This weekend?


----------



## 817Lowrider

:uh: :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 16 2008, 10:47 PM~11889415
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :twak:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


220? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 17 2008, 12:48 AM~11889423
> *220?  :dunno:
> *


60 grit then 100 then 220


----------



## eric ramos

ajajajajajajaja


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 16 2008, 10:49 PM~11889426
> *60 grit then 100 then 220
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 16 2008, 11:41 PM~11889362
> *Juan, I will send you some sand paper.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I should send him a sanding block. Hes going to need that.


----------



## 817Lowrider

fukkk u art ahahaha. I mean biznass


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 17 2008, 12:00 AM~11889502
> *fukkk u art ahahaha. I mean biznass
> *


JOKE BICTH


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 17 2008, 12:00 AM~11889502
> *fukkk u art ahahaha. I mean biznass
> *


----------



## Billy

whoop ass let securitey carry them out!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 17 2008, 12:44 AM~11889396
> *When are you going to sand down the part behind your seat post?
> *


we actually did discuss that....


----------



## 817Lowrider

yes sir


----------



## Lil Spanks

:angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

date?


----------



## eric ramos

FUKEN TAKIN CARE OF LIL KIDS IS A PAIN IN THE ASS


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 17 2008, 01:55 PM~11893836
> *FUKEN TAKIN CARE OF LIL KIDS IS A PAIN IN THE ASS
> *


quit standing in front of the mirror


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 17 2008, 11:55 AM~11893836
> *FUKEN TAKIN CARE OF LIL KIDS IS A PAIN IN THE ASS
> *


Beat em. Thats all you gotta do.


----------



## BONES_712

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 17 2008, 12:05 PM~11893980
> *Beat em. Thats all you gotta do.
> *


X2


----------



## eric ramos

SHIT SHE TO LIL SHE ONLY 5 MONTHS HA


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 17 2008, 12:14 PM~11894108
> *SHIT SHE TO LIL SHE ONLY 5 MONTHS HA
> *


 :biggrin: Its your niece right? Shit, shes already a pain in the ass at 5 months?


----------



## eric ramos

SHE WAS A PAIN SINCE BIRTH HA 
SHIT BUT SHE LIKE NO NORMAL KID SHE IS AS BIG AS A 7 O 8 MONTH YEAR OLD CUS OF THE DAD


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 17 2008, 12:18 PM~11894155
> *SHE WAS A PAIN SINCE BIRTH HA
> SHIT BUT SHE LIKE NO NORMAL KID SHE IS AS BIG AS A 7 O 8 MONTH YEAR OLD CUS OF THE DAD
> *


It makes sense now. :|


----------



## eric ramos

HAHAHA KINDA DOES


----------



## 817Lowrider

fukkk .it


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 17 2008, 12:14 PM~11894108
> *SHIT SHE TO LIL SHE ONLY 5 MONTHS HA
> *


one word 


MICROW-WAVE :0 




LOL j/p
just always go through what you givn the child and waht you need to do for her. and sometimes they just need to cry it out.
(im a veteren  )


----------



## 817Lowrider

hahahaha


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Its just time for el tio to show everyone whos boss.


----------



## 817Lowrider

el tio


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

THEE UNCLE


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 17 2008, 03:32 PM~11896371
> *Its just time for el tio to show everyone whos boss.
> *


X2 :roflmao:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 17 2008, 05:47 PM~11896486
> *  *


Rollin from ur crib to KofC??


----------



## eric ramos

damn 
omars bike almost ready 
need to repair th tubes 
and need some fuken bolts cus they with raul 
everything polished up n shit no wat im sayin 
bitch is almost ready 
no shirt :rofl:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

i got a job today!


----------



## eric ramos

im a need one soon aswell


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 17 2008, 08:33 PM~11898040
> *damn
> omars bike almost ready
> need to repair th tubes
> and need some fuken bolts cus they with raul
> everything polished up n shit no wat im sayin
> bitch is almost ready
> no shirt :rofl:
> *


bitch i made yall shirts last yr..quit actin


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 17 2008, 09:14 PM~11898412
> *im a need one soon aswell
> *


why dont you learn how to airbrush and stead of playing with those stupids spray cans and really make a name for self!


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Oct 17 2008, 07:17 PM~11898454-->
> 
> 
> 
> bitch i made yall shirts last yr..quit actin
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> raul has it in sac town
> cant get a hold of omar
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Oct 17 2008, 07:20 PM~11898482
> *why dont you learn how to airbrush and stead of playing with those stupids spray cans and really make a name for self!
> *


cant draw faces


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 17 2008, 09:50 PM~11898840
> *raul has it in sac town
> cant get a hold of omar
> cant draw faces
> 
> *


you cant draw letters either....lol

hahhahahhahaha


----------



## 817Lowrider

hahahahaha


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 17 2008, 07:50 PM~11898840
> *raul has it in sac town
> cant get a hold of omar
> cant draw faces
> 
> *


I forgot to send it with the cylinders. I will get it out to you ASAP.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 17 2008, 06:07 PM~11896656
> *THEE UNCLE
> *


I know what it means player


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Oct 17 2008, 06:03 PM~11897765
> *Rollin from ur crib to KFC??
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 17 2008, 11:16 PM~11899838
> *:cheesy:
> *


K of C


Knights Of Columbus


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 17 2008, 10:13 PM~11900614
> *K of C
> Knights Of Columbus
> *


Believe it or not that was my first guess. I didnt know you were religious.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 18 2008, 12:14 AM~11900625
> *Believe it or not that was my first guess. I didnt know you were religious.
> *


LMAO. no I am not. they are having a small show.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

oh.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 18 2008, 12:20 AM~11900696
> *oh.
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 18 2008, 12:23 AM~11900728
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont forget joto....im fixing to leave here bout 10...be there bout 1 or 2... stay hungry..

hooters!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


dont forget the small banner and rene's chit


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 18 2008, 08:24 AM~11902136
> *dont forget joto....im fixing to leave here bout 10...be there bout 1 or 2... stay hungry..
> hooters!!!!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> dont forget the small banner and rene's chit
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

nam nam nam nam


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 18 2008, 06:24 AM~11902136
> *dont forget joto....im fixing to leave here bout 10...be there bout 1 or 2... stay hungry..
> 
> hooters!!!!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> dont forget the small banner and rene's chit
> *


waz-up ? what shit ?


----------



## eric ramos

omars bike ready for the show 
need to find his ass for the big odessa trophies 

odessa reg came in the mail 
:dunno: maybe 
art needs to go tho he said didnt he ?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 18 2008, 01:54 PM~11903592
> *waz-up ? what shit ?
> *


damn you already home


----------



## 2lowsyn

home ? i never left ?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 18 2008, 03:51 PM~11904041
> *omars bike ready for the show
> need to find his ass for the big odessa trophies
> 
> odessa reg came in the mail
> :dunno: maybe
> art needs to go tho he said didnt he ?
> *


what did he get done.new?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 18 2008, 06:21 PM~11904697
> *home ? i never left ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nvr mind...i thought jjaun was on


----------



## 2lowsyn

i dont think so i think hes still trying to get a RIDE home (wink wink)


----------



## show-bound

im finally back home afyer 3 weeks...carshow mannana and time to get crackin on some chit....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 18 2008, 01:54 PM~11903592
> *waz-up ? what shit ?
> *


Not you bro. Rene from Legions


----------



## eric ramos

al set up for that show


----------



## 817Lowrider

already


----------



## 2lowsyn

oh man did we drink it up, felt realy good.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Got fucked up huh.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

:uh: bitch ass


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 19 2008, 12:37 PM~11910152
> *Got fucked up huh.
> *


SHIT YHA BOY drinkn it up right now too. :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 19 2008, 07:14 PM~11911486
> *:uh: You get no Woot Woot!
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

just got word omar from nm chap took 1st place in nm


----------



## eric ramos

piks orita


----------



## show-bound




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 19 2008, 10:40 PM~11913598
> *
> 
> *


why you even dealing with this quack


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 19 2008, 10:43 PM~11913630
> *why you even dealing with this quack
> *


Cus He had a good deal. fuck it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 19 2008, 10:38 PM~11913576
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 19 2008, 10:45 PM~11913650
> *
> *


2nd PLACE
:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 19 2008, 10:46 PM~11913666
> *2nd PLACE
> :cheesy:
> *


How many bikes? LOL ahahahahahahah j/p


----------



## eric ramos

1st

congrats fuken sam thats wats up 
Thee Artistics motherfukersssssssssssssss


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 19 2008, 10:49 PM~11913696
> *How many bikes? LOL ahahahahahahah j/p
> *


enough


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 19 2008, 10:53 PM~11913750
> *enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: 


The new sprocket look pimp. pedals are cool too!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 19 2008, 10:52 PM~11913743
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st
> 
> congrats fuken sam thats wats up
> Thee Artistics motherfukersssssssssssssss
> *


SWEET!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 19 2008, 10:52 PM~11913743
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st
> 
> congrats fuken sam thats wats up
> Thee Artistics motherfukersssssssssssssss
> *


Congrats Omar.. he didnt do anything new?

 

even made a radio shout out to lil sky


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 19 2008, 10:54 PM~11913763
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> The new sprocket look pimp.  pedals are cool too!
> *


you didnt notice the handle bars


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 19 2008, 10:57 PM~11913813
> *you didnt notice the handle bars
> *


I did. they are cool. I think you should put the old wheels back on. They match better IMO


----------



## eric ramos

na its only its 3rd show 
hardlins maybe for odessa we got a great quote from hi low hyrdoliks 
he wants to repaint it tho i think


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 19 2008, 10:59 PM~11913835
> *I did. they are cool. I think you should put the old wheels back on. They match better IMO
> *


lol....got alot of compliments on them...everyone had twist.

im still need to send them off for chrome...they will better like that, and engraved!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 19 2008, 11:00 PM~11913851
> *na its only its 3rd show
> hardlins maybe for odessa we got a great quote  from hi low hyrdoliks
> he wants to repaint it tho i think
> *


need fenders


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 19 2008, 11:01 PM~11913863
> *lol....got alot of compliments on them...everyone had twist.
> 
> im still need to send them off for chrome...they will better like that, and engraved!
> *


Not the bars. the wheels


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 19 2008, 11:02 PM~11913873
> *Not the bars. the wheels
> *


edit owned fucker..lol


i need to match them up to the other ones..they do need some color...when it comes time to upgrade them...


----------



## eric ramos

i kno it needs fenders  he dont want to get them for some reason or ill just buy them fuck it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 19 2008, 11:06 PM~11913913
> *edit owned fucker..lol
> i need to match them up to the other ones..they do need some color...when it comes time to upgrade them...
> *


Yes sir. that would make em pop a lil more


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 19 2008, 11:14 PM~11913996
> *i kno it needs fenders   he dont want to get them for some reason or ill just buy them fuck it
> *


Like 25 bucks.


----------



## BASH3R

25 for fenders?? homeboy hooks them up for 15 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

there u go eric. Go get omar some fenders


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 19 2008, 10:53 PM~11913750
> *enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats sam on your win....cool chillin with you all day...this weekend back to work on my bike


----------



## 2lowsyn

that a real good lucking 3wheeler.congrates on the win.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 19 2008, 10:11 PM~11914533
> *there u go eric. Go get omar some fenders
> *


X3


----------



## 817Lowrider

bring ur ass to odessa and see it in person


----------



## 2lowsyn

i should just go by my self to see how its done, when i went to my show "i was lost in what to do" REALY, im getn shit lil by lil to get a better set up for the banner and a stand for the bike. got me a cuple of coolers last time OH and dixie cups for the kids -LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider

lmao. Still trippen over the weanie in the face


----------



## 2lowsyn

nha ,but it was funny when i saw it , he was just piss caus he looks like rizzo from that movie greas and i posted it on his myspace.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 19 2008, 09:52 PM~11913743
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st
> 
> congrats fuken sam thats wats up
> Thee Artistics motherfukersssssssssssssss
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

wish i had something to show


----------



## socios b.c. prez

ditto


----------



## 817Lowrider

guy walks into a barbershop looking for a friend. He walks up to the barber and says '' Bob Peters here?'' the barber rdplies ''No Sir. We just cut hair.''


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 20 2008, 01:04 PM~11919394
> *guy walks into a barbershop looking for a friend. He walks up to the barber and says '' Bob Peters here?'' the barber rdplies ''No Sir. We just cut hair.''
> *


 :|


----------



## BASH3R

does any one kn ow the measurement of a 16" support bar?? i just need the measurement from hole to hole


----------



## 817Lowrider

no i dont


----------



## BASH3R

ahhh feels good to updated my bike :cheesy: 
sissy bar and handle bars coming later on today :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 20 2008, 03:20 PM~11919542
> *does any one kn ow the measurement of a 16" support bar?? i just need the measurement from hole to hole
> *


i got a 16 in here..dont know what you mean by hole to hole...

sounds like DP...hahahhahahaha


----------



## 817Lowrider

sweet


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 20 2008, 02:58 PM~11920544
> *i got a 16 in here..dont know what you mean by hole to hole...
> 
> sounds like DP...hahahhahahaha
> *


the holes from the support bar, the hole that connects to the crown and the hole that holds the axle of the rims :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound




----------



## The ZONE

i know this is a lost cause but did i correctly hear something about you texas boys sending me the shirts or should i just quit finally


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Oct 20 2008, 06:02 PM~11921160
> *i know this is a lost cause but did i correctly hear something about you texas boys sending me the shirts or should i just quit finally
> *


will offered to pay the shipping...no one sent me the amount to be paid...

soooooo....

i would take the initiative in either making your own, for the fact the person in charge of them drpped the ball!

if it comes to leaving for not recieving your tee....thats fine too, we here in texas stepped up to make tees seperatly from the 30th tee and even made some for some of the cali guys....

if you would like a shirt made from me you can send me 20 bucks shipping included and you will have one personalized >NY! 

or you can pay the shipping to Freaky Behavior by paypal for him to ship your shirt like everyone else...at least they are in the right hands to be shipped out....how ever it does say SO CAL....

decision is yours.


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 20 2008, 07:08 PM~11921227
> *will offered to pay the shipping...no one sent me the amount to be paid...
> 
> soooooo....
> 
> i would take the initiative in either making your own, for the fact the person in charge of them drpped the ball!
> 
> if it comes to leaving for not recieving your tee....thats fine too, we here in texas stepped up to make tees seperatly from the 30th tee and even made some for some of the cali guys....
> 
> if you would like a shirt made from me you can send me 20 bucks shipping included and you will have one personalized  >NY!
> 
> or you can pay the shipping to Freaky Behavior by paypal for him to ship your shirt like everyone else...at least they are in the right hands to be shipped out....how ever it does say SO CAL....
> 
> decision is yours.
> *


thanks man


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Oct 20 2008, 07:02 PM~11921160
> *i know this is a lost cause but did i correctly hear something about you texas boys sending me the shirts or should i just quit finally
> *


I got two shirts your welcome to one of them


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Oct 20 2008, 07:10 PM~11921250
> *I got two shirts your welcome to one of them
> *


thanks neal, sorry about not helping you out before vegas something came up


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Oct 20 2008, 07:11 PM~11921261
> *thanks neal, sorry about not helping you out before vegas something came up
> *


 all good


----------



## 817Lowrider

whats up neal, sam, eric, steve


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Oct 20 2008, 12:23 PM~11919008-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gracias senior
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Oct 20 2008, 12:38 PM~11919141
> *wish i had something to show
> *


x3


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 20 2008, 07:21 PM~11921353
> *whats up neal, sam, eric, steve
> *


 Tired but other than that trying to figure if I got nuts to hit Odessa again


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Oct 20 2008, 06:24 PM~11921392
> *Tired but other than that trying to figure if I got nuts to hit Odessa again
> *


sounds like its time to move!


----------



## 817Lowrider

If u go see u there. If not see u next year


----------



## eric ramos

?odesa


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 20 2008, 06:54 PM~11921783
> *?odesa
> *


yes sir. bitch ass better be there.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Leave the bars blue


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 20 2008, 03:59 PM~11921132
> *the holes from the support bar, the hole that connects to the crown and the hole that holds the axle of the rims  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 20 2008, 08:51 PM~11923468
> *
> *


16inch maybe.. :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I dont know man. If I had a 16incher I would check but I aint got one


----------



## 817Lowrider

Arts a bitch!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck Im bored!!!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos

im gettin hella sick fuken cold


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 20 2008, 09:13 PM~11923756
> *im gettin hella sick fuken cold
> *


Being Gay is not sick!


----------



## eric ramos

i just :barf:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Oct 20 2008, 06:53 PM~11923497-->
> 
> 
> 
> 16inch maybe.. :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Oct 20 2008, 06:55 PM~11923511
> *I dont know man. If I had a 16incher I would check but I aint got one
> *


its alright ill just go get some support bars tomorow :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 20 2008, 09:44 PM~11924215
> *its alright ill just go get some support bars tomorow  :biggrin:
> *


Sound like the right thing to do. hhaaaa


----------



## 817Lowrider

FUCK IM BORED!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Odessa bitches


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 20 2008, 09:49 PM~11925789
> *Odessa bitches
> *


You going?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 20 2008, 11:52 PM~11925813
> *You going?
> *


Yes ma'am. mosty my chap is going. :biggrin: You still have plans of attending?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 20 2008, 09:56 PM~11925857
> *Yes ma'am. mosty my chap is going. :biggrin:  You still have plans of attending?
> *


No, I think Im going to be busy that day. I just wanted to say make sure you come back with all your fingers. :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 20 2008, 11:59 PM~11925876
> *No, I think Im going to be busy that day. I just wanted to say make sure you come back with all your fingers.  :|
> *


ahahahahahahahah I will. Gonna be a good show. cant wait to see all that show up.


----------



## 817Lowrider

much luv


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 20 2008, 08:00 AM~11915878
> *congrats sam on your win....cool chillin with you all day...this weekend back to work on my bike
> *


on the way home told my son to listen to radio..i gave him a shout out! :biggrin: 

like wise..you and your cuz there are some good company!! 1st time all yr i had to work the booth! lol

now you know how the one man show does it!


----------



## BASH3R

How??? :dunno:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:420:


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 817Lowrider

the fukkk?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 21 2008, 09:14 AM~11928399
> *the fukkk?
> *


there twins :0


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 21 2008, 07:57 AM~11928266
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Twin bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R

damm im pretty pumped up about my bike and chapter, just got back from the bike shop and picked up a double twisted sissy bar and next up on the list are gonna be square twisted handle bars, gold plated grips, double twisted cont. kit, butterfly pedals, and then on mid november gonna add more to my frame and redo the back skirt and after that gonna get a bad ass triple color paint job :biggrin:

and as for the rest of my chap, im pushing them to fix up there bikes as much as they can cause on 2009 we are gonna hit the valley really hard


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 21 2008, 10:57 AM~11928266
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Photo shop


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 21 2008, 05:26 PM~11933219
> *Photo shop
> *


no i have 2 of the same bikes :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

ke chingado?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 21 2008, 07:27 PM~11933222
> *no i have 2 of the same bikes :biggrin:
> *


LMAO. BULLSHIT


----------



## eric ramos

clearly photoshop


----------



## 817Lowrider

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Artistics.TX, show-bound, LILHOBBZ805, eric ramos, FREAKY BEHAVIOR


Damn. has not been this deep in a minute


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 20 2008, 11:38 PM~11926718
> *on the way home told my son to listen to radio..i gave him a shout out! :biggrin:
> 
> like wise..you and your cuz there are some good company!!  1st time all yr i had to work the booth!  lol
> 
> now you know how the one man show does it!
> *



thanks for the pm


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 21 2008, 08:30 PM~11933260
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Artistics.TX, show-bound, LILHOBBZ805, eric ramos, FREAKY BEHAVIOR
> Damn. has not been this deep in a minute
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 21 2008, 07:33 PM~11933287
> *thanks for the pm
> *


 :biggrin: Get your crown puto!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 21 2008, 04:33 PM~11933295
> *:biggrin:  Get your crown puto!
> *


ima make it out of chicken legs so u wont get hungry at shows


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 21 2008, 07:34 PM~11933310
> *ima make it out of chicken legs so u wont get hungry at shows
> *


make it a steak puto


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

eh casper are you going to the banquet


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 21 2008, 05:34 PM~11933310
> *ima make it out of chicken legs so u wont get hungry at shows
> *


PM ME YOUR NUMBER


----------



## show-bound

:biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

awsome


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 21 2008, 05:01 PM~11933579
> *eh casper are you going to the banquet
> *


 :yes:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 21 2008, 04:45 PM~11933440
> *make it a steak puto
> *


HOW BOUT RIBS?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 21 2008, 10:37 PM~11935545
> *:yes:
> *


queer


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 21 2008, 07:38 PM~11935557
> *im a queen bow down to my tripple chins
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 21 2008, 10:42 PM~11935606
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

bola de jotos


----------



## 817Lowrider

tu mucho joto


----------



## eric ramos

like you


----------



## 2lowsyn

sup fellas , had the computer out getn fixed did i miss anything outher then you guys calling eachouther jotos ? :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

IF YOU NEED PLAQUES LET ME KNOW, I LIVE CLOSE TO JAGSTER SO I CAN PICK UP AND SHIP THEM TO YOU


----------



## 2lowsyn

OOO OOO I need one . like NOW . so i can strut .


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 21 2008, 11:30 PM~11936196
> *OOO OOO  I  need one . like NOW . so i can strut .
> *


When you ready fool.
Paypal or m.o.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 21 2008, 11:25 PM~11936126
> *sup fellas , had the computer out getn fixed did i miss anything outher then you guys calling eachouther jotos ? :roflmao:
> *


ur gay :|


----------



## 2lowsyn




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 21 2008, 11:48 PM~11936391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## 2lowsyn

:yes:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 21 2008, 11:48 PM~11936391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 21 2008, 11:56 PM~11936464
> *:yes:
> *


I wonder


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 21 2008, 11:56 PM~11936469
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Post the pics of the muraled candy. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 21 2008, 11:57 PM~11936477
> *Post the pics of the muraled candy. :biggrin:
> *


couldnt find the pick..i will take one tomarrrow


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 21 2008, 11:59 PM~11936494
> *couldnt find the pick..i will take one tomarrrow
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

hno: the after math









thees fuckers got me good
















:nosad: :nosad: 
look spreded egal











Still got me rollin. I bet your asshole hurts huh rene ahahahahahha


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 20 2008, 02:23 PM~11919008
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


SHIP MY SHIT!


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 817Lowrider

hahahaha yall luv popeye in cali


----------



## 2lowsyn

AWW you just mad cus you cant hang.(as long as i do )


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Oct 22 2008, 10:23 AM~11938624-->
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha yall luv popeye in cali
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-2lowsyn_@Oct 22 2008, 10:47 AM~11938854
> *AWW you just mad cus you cant hang.(as long as i do )
> *


 :uh: 

yall like getting butt seks


----------



## 817Lowrider

like that weanie that was hangin in ur face. Ahahahahaha


----------



## 2lowsyn

NO


----------



## 817Lowrider

rene. What size shirt does ur homeboy where and what is his name? Also need his addy. Sam lmk on them back taxes. LOL finaly we need to set a date on our show. Tx chap this is a mandatory show. Dont show and u will get ur ass kicked. haha seriously. Me and sam will also be discusing if dues will go up. Pm or call me


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 22 2008, 12:31 PM~11939836
> *rene. What size shirt does ur homeboy where and what is his name? Also need his addy. Sam lmk on them back taxes. LOL  finaly we need to set a date on our show. Tx chap this is a mandatory show. Dont show and u will get ur ass kicked. haha seriously. Me and sam will also be discusing if dues will go up. Pm or call me
> *


 hno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

where all yall lil hoes at!


----------



## 817Lowrider

thats right dre. Inflation is a bitch.ahahah


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 22 2008, 02:40 PM~11941027
> *thats right dre. Inflation is a bitch.ahahah
> *


lets plan it for the summer... picnic style bike entry fee 20 bucks 

cash prizes and door prizes! speacialty awards! bragging rights!

we need to pay a judge! Artistics bikes exhibit only!


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 22 2008, 02:40 PM~11941027
> *thats right dre. Im a bitch.ahahah
> *


 :0


----------



## 2lowsyn

aw man higher dues ........
summer sounds good, and where can we get a juged anouther club or out of the bike comunetie ?
i do like that itlljust be us, can we do it at a beach or some park with watter?
OOO an old restront?

ill get you that info as soon as i can pahn.


----------



## 817Lowrider

its gonna need to be early like Feb or march. So it does not conflict with wego. Also dre is a biatch. Trufff!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

we do need a judge. We will not enter just show.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 22 2008, 01:13 PM~11941350
> *we do need a judge. We will not enter just show.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

darrin i see u down there. Still need sponsers. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

darrin i see u down there. Still need sponsers. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 22 2008, 03:09 PM~11941313
> *its gonna need to be early like Feb or march. So it does not conflict with wego. Also dre is a biatch. Trufff!!!
> *


its still cold as fuck in FEB stups...summer..who cares we gonna offer money..they will come!

then we can all go to water park on saturday or something with the fams!

then the show sunday...


----------



## 817Lowrider

nig said water park ahahahaha


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 22 2008, 03:42 PM~11941592
> *its still cold as fuck in FEB stups...summer..who cares we gonna offer money..they will come!
> 
> then we can all go to water park on saturday or something with the fams!
> 
> then the show sunday...
> *


jaun find out the rental fees of jumper for kids.... 
we need a DJ! a ficilty with electricity....you sure your ready!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 22 2008, 03:49 PM~11941648
> *nig said water park ahahahaha
> *


mi gusta los parkes de aqua...

go perv it up with the shades on..hahahhahahha


----------



## 817Lowrider

lmao. Ill call u in a bit. Right now take pics of my murals and finish my fenders


----------



## 817Lowrider

ahahahaha perve it up


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 22 2008, 01:49 PM~11941654
> *jaun find out the rental fees of jumper for kids....
> we need a DJ! a ficilty with electricity....you sure your ready!
> *


i can get a cheep moon walk ,shit i could probly get 2 and i know a dj but he would have to come, i dont know how much he would wont .probly depends on how far where going.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 22 2008, 04:42 PM~11942130
> *i can get a cheep moon walk ,shit i could probly get 2 and i know a dj but he would have to come, i dont know  how much he would wont .probly depends on how far where going.
> *


moonwlaks is cool...we need a local dj


----------



## 817Lowrider

i can get both those localy. Rene just bring some chips ahahahaha j/p


----------



## 2lowsyn

yha cus then them fuckers would ask for gass and the fee.
the moon walk i can get from the peeps i alway get it from i get them for like 60 and i get to stay over night with them . ill call and see whats up tomarrow.


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 22 2008, 03:21 PM~11942590
> *i can get both those localy. Rene just bring some chips ahahahaha j/p
> *


FUCKER. yha but i know how to set them up and i can travle with them


----------



## 817Lowrider

ok schedule it


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 22 2008, 03:52 PM~11942994
> *ok schedule it
> *


 :uh: no now i dont want to .









:roflmao: 
nha j/p i said ill call and check it out cus you guys dont have a date yet.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 22 2008, 05:21 PM~11942598
> *yha cus then them fuckers would ask for gass and the fee.
> the moon walk i can get from the peeps i alway get it from i get them for like 60 and i get to stay over night with them . ill call and see whats up tomarrow.
> *


awesome...sounds like a plan


----------



## 2lowsyn

Yaaa, just wna do something for the club. 



SOoo i get a disscount on the dues :roflmao: LMAO j/p but it was funny.


----------



## The ZONE

whats up fools?


----------



## 817Lowrider

chillen.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 22 2008, 06:20 PM~11943344
> *Yaaa, just wna do something for the club.
> SOoo i get a disscount on the dues :roflmao: LMAO j/p but it was funny.
> *


 :0


----------



## 2lowsyn

i was just fuckn around. gosh .lol


----------



## DropedLongBed

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 22 2008, 08:11 PM~11944594
> *i was just fuckn around. gosh .lol
> *


hahaha


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 22 2008, 06:17 PM~11944698
> *hahaha
> *


WOOO


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 22 2008, 06:51 PM~11945205
> *WOOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like you like the gay version of spider man :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

x2 hahaha


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 22 2008, 07:45 PM~11945953
> *x2 i like the gay spider man
> *


why cause he randomly shoots out white things ??















:biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

hola colaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## 817Lowrider

hahahahahaha joto


----------



## 817Lowrider

hahahahahaha joto


----------



## eric ramos

werd


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 22 2008, 07:37 PM~11945854
> *Looks like you like the gay version of spider man  :|
> *


no, you just had to repost it so you can it dubble the gay spiderman :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 22 2008, 11:41 PM~11947565
> *no, you just had to repost it so you can it dubble the gay spiderman :uh:
> *


ahahahaha damn **** you are ahahahaha


----------



## 2lowsyn

just in fun and games dont get your painty all wet jaun. :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 23 2008, 12:20 AM~11947985
> *just in fun and games dont get your painty all wet jaun. :roflmao:
> *


they gay is strong with you


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 23 2008, 12:20 AM~11947985
> *just in fun and games dont get your painty all wet jaun. :roflmao:
> *


sound like he like men in panies... :0


----------



## 2lowsyn

:0


what is this all of you trying to get me at once. i know i sexy but setle down. :twak:


----------



## casper805

please pray for one of our lompocs members mom who past away 
she battled cancer for 2 years its a really sad moment for the fam so all the prays will help


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 23 2008, 01:19 AM~11948489
> *please pray for one of our lompocs members mom who past away
> she battled cancer for 2 years its a really sad moment for the fam so all the prays will help
> *


rip and prayers to the fam
:angel:


----------



## 817Lowrider

X2


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 23 2008, 10:39 AM~11949969
> *X2
> *


dont you have a job to go to


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Oct 23 2008, 09:40 AM~11949978
> *dont you have a job to go to
> *


 :no: :0


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 23 2008, 10:47 AM~11950019
> *:no:  :0
> *


oh he lost that one too? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Ahahahah fukkk u steve. I am at work right now. Just got nothing to do. LOL.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 23 2008, 07:20 AM~11950286
> *Ahahahah fukkk u steve. I am at work right now. Just got nothing to do. LOL.
> *


wat r u suppose to do?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 22 2008, 11:19 PM~11948489
> *please pray for one of our lompocs members mom who past away
> she battled cancer for 2 years its a really sad moment for the fam so all the prays will help
> *


RIP


----------



## 817Lowrider

Casper I take calls. There is just know calls. Hahahaha


----------



## eric ramos

computer lab fuken dope bitch cock bfukkkkkk


----------



## 817Lowrider

fukkk high school


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 23 2008, 04:19 PM~11954029
> *fukkk high school
> *


i posted you pics ***


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn i am on my phone


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 23 2008, 05:13 AM~11949242
> *rip and prayers to the fam
> :angel:
> *


may she R.I.P :angel:


----------



## 2lowsyn

where the HELL is everyone ?


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:420:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 23 2008, 08:46 PM~11956536
> *:420:
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 23 2008, 09:44 PM~11957159
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


 :rant:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 23 2008, 09:51 PM~11957223
> *:rant:
> *


Per Request


----------



## show-bound

why you postn that in our topic


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 23 2008, 09:56 PM~11957258
> *why you postn that in our topic
> *


Why not? been postin it every its funny.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 23 2008, 09:57 PM~11957268
> *Why not? been postin it every its funny.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 23 2008, 10:00 PM~11957307
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 23 2008, 10:07 PM~11957406


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 23 2008, 07:57 PM~11957268
> *Why not? been postin it every its funny.
> *


WHY IS IT FUNNY? :scrutinize:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Is that taco in the back?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 23 2008, 10:21 PM~11957598
> *WHY IS IT FUNNY?  :scrutinize:
> *


Go to the Rollerz thread and see why every one is laughing


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 23 2008, 10:25 PM~11957644
> *Is that taco in the back?
> *


It appears to be so.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 23 2008, 08:26 PM~11957649
> *Go to the Rollerz thread and see why every one is laughing
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

Im fucken Bored assholes!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

where yall at


----------



## Lil Spanks

if i were you, i would remove that pic you posted :angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 24 2008, 10:19 AM~11961121
> *if i were you, i would remove that pic you posted :angry:
> *


Kick him out :cheesy:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 23 2008, 09:52 PM~11957229
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 24 2008, 11:07 AM~11961563
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


your bros new nickname is DENNIS the MENACE


----------



## 817Lowrider

lmao. Me and pualy are cool. He knows its funny. Ill remove it when i get home. I cant do it on my phone


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 24 2008, 11:21 AM~11961692
> *lmao. Me and pualy are cool. He knows its funny. Ill remove it when i get home. I cant do it on my phone
> *


it is funny, there is a place for it..like in the topics you posted it in...


----------



## 817Lowrider

dennis the menace lmao


----------



## 817Lowrider

awww fudge. Bunch of llorons


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 24 2008, 10:02 AM~11961505
> *Kick him out :cheesy:
> *


I'm about to for acting stupid :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

ORLY?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 24 2008, 10:01 AM~11962114
> *can I dip my nugget in your secret sauce?  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 24 2008, 11:33 AM~11962493
> *I'm a *** that doesn't keep his word
> *


 :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 24 2008, 11:12 AM~11962910
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

bahahahahaha art is a cry baby


----------



## tequila sunrise

so who is going to the TRAFFIC C.C. show in upland?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 24 2008, 02:31 PM~11964586
> *so who is going to the TRAFFIC C.C. show in upland?
> *


 :wave: At said he was going.


----------



## BASH3R

*JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH JAGSTER AND CHROME PLAQUES ARE 60, GOLD IS 80 AND ENGRAVED AND TWO TONED I WILL KNOW ON MONDAY MORNING


THE GOOD THING IS THAT HE WILL DO THEM FROM 1 - 2 DAYS AFTER HE RECIVES A DEPOSIT, SO IF YOU SEND ME A MONEY ORDER ON MONDAY U SHOULD BE RECIVING THE PLAQUE NO LATER THEN SUNDAY *


----------



## BASH3R

*JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH JAGSTER AND CHROME PLAQUES ARE 60, GOLD IS 80 AND ENGRAVED AND TWO TONED I WILL KNOW ON MONDAY MORNING


THE GOOD THING IS THAT HE WILL DO THEM FROM 1 - 2 DAYS AFTER HE RECIVES A DEPOSIT, SO IF YOU SEND ME A MONEY ORDER ON MONDAY U SHOULD BE RECIVING THE PLAQUE NO LATER THEN SUNDAY *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 24 2008, 05:07 PM~11964897
> *JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH JAGSTER AND CHROME PLAQUES ARE 60, GOLD IS 80 AND  ENGRAVED AND TWO TONED I WILL KNOW ON MONDAY MORNING
> THE GOOD THING IS THAT HE WILL DO THEM FROM 1 - 2 DAYS AFTER HE RECIVES A DEPOSIT, SO IF YOU SEND ME A MONEY ORDER ON MONDAY U SHOULD BE RECIVING THE PLAQUE NO LATER THEN SUNDAY
> *


Your late bro. I posted this info a while back. lol car club size is what I need. already preaproved by Oso :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

I can get car club plaques too, i live 10 minutes away from they're shop


----------



## 817Lowrider

Exactly what I need 2 tone engraved


----------



## BASH3R

well on monday imma head there to pick some up and ill ask how much for two toned plaques


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 23 2008, 09:52 PM~11957229
> *Per Request
> *


always got to regulate on your ass...


----------



## eric ramos

gayyyyyyyyyyyyyy juan


----------



## BASH3R

Ay eric wats your number? i got a call yesterday from your area code


----------



## eric ramos

575 882 3720 
915 790 9676

i doubt it i dont got ur number


----------



## BASH3R

Oh alright then, i was just making sure


----------



## 817Lowrider

ahahahaha regulate


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## eric ramos

art is in heven


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 24 2008, 08:24 PM~11967501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they look like dudes :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

bahahahaahahahaha


----------



## BASH3R

X2


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## tequila sunrise

the red looked like it had glitter rather that metalflake :scrutinize:


----------



## OSO 805

WAS UP ARTISTICS WHAT YOU LOKOS UP TO???


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 25 2008, 12:29 AM~11968542
> *the red looked like it had glitter rather that metalflake :scrutinize:
> *


I hope not.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Oct 25 2008, 12:55 AM~11968648
> *WAS UP ARTISTICS WHAT YOU LOKOS UP TO???
> *


Chillen bro. you still prospecting for that one club?


----------



## OSO 805

HAHAHHA I WAS ON PROBATION WITH MY 83 CUTLASS BUT NOW THEY SAID TO GET IN YOU HAVE TO HAVE A CAR FROM THE 70'S DOWN ..........SO IM ROLLING SOLO FOR NOW I GESS CUZ I CANT AFFORD SOMETHING LIKE THAT RIGHT NOW.........IM GOOD WITH MY 2 CUTLASSES FOR NOW .....


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 24 2008, 10:29 PM~11968542
> *the red looked like it had glitter rather that metalflake :scrutinize:
> *


its flake over base. thats why.. if candy was over it, it would be a different story


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

oh yeaa n im going to tommorows banquet =) get dooown


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 25 2008, 01:15 AM~11968736
> *its flake over base. thats why.. if candy was over it, it would be a different story
> *


Whar up homie. what u up to.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Oct 25 2008, 01:14 AM~11968728
> *HAHAHHA I WAS ON PROBATION WITH MY 83 CUTLASS BUT NOW THEY SAID TO GET IN YOU HAVE TO HAVE A CAR FROM THE 70'S DOWN ..........SO IM ROLLING SOLO FOR NOW I GESS CUZ I CANT AFFORD SOMETHING LIKE THAT RIGHT NOW.........IM GOOD WITH MY 2 CUTLASSES FOR NOW .....
> *


fuck it homie do your thing.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 25 2008, 01:16 AM~11968739
> *oh yeaa n im going to tommorows banquet =) get dooown
> *


If I was in cali I would too. take pics and let us all see what it was like.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

im saving up for a booombb =) working at disneyland nooow. fshure will take pics


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 25 2008, 01:19 AM~11968757
> *im saving up for a booombb =) working at disneyland nooow
> *


I want one took. eventually. right now Im good with my cutty. I can wait till I can bring the plaque over here.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

i could get one right now but it will be too much work to fix... im just gonna save up to like 4 gz n get one running n less rust to fix


----------



## 817Lowrider

Bad ass. You gonna put it in the club or no.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

of course!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 25 2008, 01:26 AM~11968792
> *of course!
> *


You lucky. Easier for you. :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 24 2008, 11:26 PM~11968792
> *of course!
> *


easier said than done :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

it will take time. but WILL be


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Oct 25 2008, 01:28 AM~11968806
> *easier said than done :biggrin:
> *


Hes in OC so Easier done then said :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 24 2008, 11:30 PM~11968820
> *Hes in OC so Easier done then said  :biggrin:
> *


IF THE CAR IS CLEAN :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

of coarse


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 24 2008, 10:15 PM~11968736
> *its flake over base. thats why.. if candy was over it, it would be a different story
> *


the "flake" doesn't have much pop as it should. it's just there...my model cars have a better flake job than that. whoever shot the flake should have done it right :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 25 2008, 12:01 PM~11970268
> *the "flake" doesn't have much pop as it should. it's just there...my model cars have a better flake job than that. whoever shot the flake should have done it right :uh:
> *


Local bike shop over here. I acually didnt want any flake but meh its cool. I thought it kinda look like glitter too.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 25 2008, 12:24 AM~11968517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ARTIE!!!!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 25 2008, 11:05 AM~11970652
> *OHHHH ARTIE!!!!
> *


 :barf:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

i called art n left him a message to bring the frame to the banquet


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 24 2008, 08:24 PM~11967501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man why cant we get chics like this at my shows. WHAT THE FUCK .

JUAN i got that info for you, ill pm you it right meow.


----------



## eric ramos

damn it i hate you juan :rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+Oct 25 2008, 01:13 PM~11970715-->
> 
> 
> 
> :barf:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO ****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by FREAKY [email protected] 25 2008, 02:37 PM~11971107
> *i called art n left him a message to bring the frame to the banquet
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2008, 02:37 PM~11971112
> *man why cant we get chics like this at my shows. WHAT THE FUCK .
> 
> JUAN i got that info for you, ill pm you it right meow.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eric ramos_@Oct 25 2008, 04:12 PM~11971569
> *damn it i hate you juan :rofl:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 25 2008, 12:05 PM~11970652
> *I WANT YOU ARTIE!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

ur gay!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 13 2008, 02:15 PM~10645693
> *what's up with all the whoring
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

sweet


----------



## 817Lowrider

where yall at hoes???


----------



## 817Lowrider

:0


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 25 2008, 11:05 PM~11974226
> *where yall at, I WANA SUCK SOME TOES???
> *


 :0


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

.














:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

went to a car show today. My nephews bike took 2nd place and peoples choice.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Im glad casper finally showed up to something. :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## 817Lowrider

that banquet looks like it was bad ass. Hope yall had fun.


----------



## eric ramos

fuck yallllllllllllllllllll sexy pandas


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

im holding the limited edition thee artistics 30th anniversary dvd


----------



## eric ramos

y que?


----------



## 817Lowrider

pics?


----------



## 817Lowrider

any news on my frame?


----------



## BASH3R

Freaky u should post the video up :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 26 2008, 08:07 PM~11979951
> *any news on my frame?
> *


yeaa i went to pick it up and he said hes going to start over on it and didnt let me take it lol. the video is a slide show i may post it on yourtube or oso's daughter might already have it uploaded somewhere cuhz she made it


----------



## BASH3R

Damm juan got owned again lol


oh alright


----------



## 817Lowrider

:angry: Art I dont have time. This is bullshit! I am seriouly out of time. Fukkk redoing the frame. Just send it. Primered, uncleared or whatever. Please just send it. :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I AM SERIOUSLY TIRED OF THIS! PLAY TIME IS OVER!


----------



## eric ramos

thats rite kill that ******


----------



## 817Lowrider

fukkkin rediculous.


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 26 2008, 07:53 PM~11979787
> *im holding the limited edition thee artistics 30th anniversary dvd
> *


post it up or something.


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 26 2008, 09:20 PM~11980630
> *I AM SERIOUSLY TIRED OF THIS! PLAY TIME IS OVER!
> *


 :uh: 

stop being a lil bitch and do your OWN DAMN WORK, next time.


----------



## BASH3R

Ay art i cant pm back on my phone but pm me if i can send u a check and if yes then just give me the name to do it too


----------



## 817Lowrider

ahahahaha fukkk u rene!


----------



## BASH3R

I need a banner


----------



## socios b.c. prez

that was special


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

ok i tried to upload it but i dont know how cuhz its in dvd format n like 10 diff files so ill post these up for you guys

























ghetto tea drank 
















art was wasted off 2 bottles of corona








ghetto champage








caspers food


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

the food was wack so we got a free bottle of champagne and for the ice tea we used up all our sugar to make it taste good


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I bet Art did that huh?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

no thats how the waiter was serving it to casper


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

i found out how to upload the vid =)


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 26 2008, 09:32 PM~11980734
> *ahahahaha fukkk u rene!
> *


well its just true sometimes.

MAN i wish i could have gone to that. when is the next one.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 26 2008, 11:23 PM~11981539
> *well its just true sometimes.
> 
> MAN i wish i could have gone to that. when is the next one.
> *


in 5 years LOL


----------



## 2lowsyn

well in 5 years ill go .


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR




----------



## 2lowsyn

AW W no longer available


----------



## 2lowsyn

i need price on Texas shirts WITH some special on them, i need the my dads name on them with his date of birth and death. PM me about it. SOME ONE


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

AWWW iT ANT dA wHOLE ViEdO !


----------



## 817Lowrider

yo rene we will order new shirts in january. But if u want the ''in memory'' placed on them we will get that done here in tx. Also dues are do on the 10th. We are realy stackin paper guys. This will able us to do alot more in the months to come.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 27 2008, 11:46 AM~11983517
> *yo rene we will order new shirts in january. But if u want the ''in memory'' placed on them we will get that done here in tx. Also dues are do on the 10th. We are realy stackin paper guys. This will able us to do alot more in the months to come.
> *


TX Chap gonna do it big in 09 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

bust out that 64! :0


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 27 2008, 09:46 AM~11983517
> *yo rene we will order new shirts in january. But if u want the ''in memory'' placed on them we will get that done here in tx. Also dues are do on the 10th. We are realy stackin paper guys. This will able us to do alot more in the months to come.
> *


cool just let me know the price for them, and you see if we could also maby sell something we could do alot more.
art never answered me about the poster. but im sure we can do something .sht ill sell my modle car at car shows if i have to . uh: i guess -LOL)


----------



## 817Lowrider

as far as the poster that would be an issue that the c.c. Would speak on. Art would not make that decision. we need have a meeting some how between S.A-West TX and the DFW. So I will pm every one on setting that up.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

fuk the banquet was down!
artie got all fuked up.,..
we need to have a piknik or somthin for the whole klub!


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

bahahahahahaha


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 27 2008, 11:24 AM~11984398
> *as far as the poster that would be an issue that the c.c. Would speak on. Art would not make that decision. we need have a meeting some how between S.A-West TX and the DFW. So I will pm every one on setting that up.
> *


cool at least some one told me what up.
just let me know. and tell me when and how much for them shirts, i might get as many as 10 maby more. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

thats cool. U still need to order ur plaque. lmk when u ready


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 27 2008, 12:39 AM~11981877
> *AWWW iT ANT dA wHOLE ViEdO !
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 27 2008, 01:07 PM~11985247
> *thats cool. U still need to order ur plaque. lmk when u ready
> *


yha . . . . i still want to make US-T.A a better bike first, i know i need one and trust me i WANT one.but i feel i can do better or do more. plus i want to start my new one.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 27 2008, 12:39 AM~11981877
> *AWWW iT ANT dA wHOLE ViEdO !
> *


it only let me upload 10 mins =,( the last 3-4 minutes of the video got cut off srry guys =/ all credits to desiree =)


----------



## 817Lowrider

sweet


----------



## 2lowsyn

I FINALLY GOT TO SEE THE VID , and im glade to be a part of a club with a STRONG back round. 


(got-a get a car together now)


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 27 2008, 07:54 PM~11988172
> *I FINALLY GOT TO SEE THE VID , and im glade to be a part of a club with a STRONG back round.
> (got-a get a car together now)
> *


----------



## 2lowsyn

i just gota finde something that not only good , but also old like 70s or older. 75 would be the earlyst car i would go for .


----------



## 2lowsyn

i see the bone collector stopd in


----------



## the bone collector

:biggrin: every now and then I pass thru  make sure Juan is on the up and up


----------



## 2lowsyn

yup some one has to keep him in the pocket


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 27 2008, 02:05 AM~11981755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

inspirational uffin: :thumbsup: 

(waiting for the rest, i hope to see it)


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Oct 27 2008, 08:20 PM~11988509
> *:biggrin:  every now and then I pass thru  make sure Juan is on the up and up
> *


haha whats up bone


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 27 2008, 09:33 PM~11988659
> *haha whats up bone
> *


  just chillin


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Oct 27 2008, 08:34 PM~11988671
> * just chillin
> *


Already. I need to hit you up for some more work. Your still deal with Spoke Kings?  



*Every one dont forget to check out THEE ARTISTICS 
30th topic.*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11988677


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 27 2008, 09:38 PM~11988719
> *Already. I need to hit you up for some more work. Your still deal with Spoke Kings?
> Every one dont forget to check out THEE ARTISTICS
> 30th topic.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11988677
> *


 yep! we still cool let me know


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 27 2008, 01:24 PM~11984398
> *as far as the poster that would be an issue that the c.c. Would speak on. Art would not make that decision. we need have a meeting some how between S.A-West TX and the DFW. So I will pm every one on setting that up.
> *


  PM coming soon. :biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 27 2008, 09:56 PM~11988897
> *  PM coming soon.  :biggrin:
> *


sounds epic, like a movie preview

PM COMING SOON TO A FORUM BOARD NEAR YOU

ACTION....ROMANCE.....DESIRE.......


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 3 2007, 07:10 PM~7830158
> *AS OF TODAY......NO BULL.S. TALKING IN HERE TODAY
> *


----------



## The ZONE

really?, i missed that one somewhere.
that post was before i was even involved with the club, and that sure doesnt apply nowadays


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE+Oct 27 2008, 09:00 PM~11988924-->
> 
> 
> 
> sounds epic, like a movie preview
> 
> PM COMING SOON TO A FORUM BOARD NEAR YOU
> 
> ACTION....ROMANCE.....DESIRE.......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2008, 09:13 PM~11989049
> *<!--QuoteBegin-CHILLY WILLY*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@May 3 2007, 09:10 PM~7830158
> 
> AS OF TODAY......NO BULL.S. TALKING IN HERE TODAY
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
Click to expand...

ahahahahahahahahaah


----------



## BASH3R

*anyone wanna buy my frame?? *


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Oct 27 2008, 07:00 PM~11988924
> *sounds epic, like a movie preview
> 
> PM COMING SOON TO A FORUM BOARD NEAR YOU
> 
> ACTION....ROMANCE.....DESIRE.......
> *


epic ending with a twist - ?
LOL



got a pic of the frame ?
idthink i got the cash but just to take a look .


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 27 2008, 07:29 PM~11989253
> *epic ending with a twist - ?
> LOL
> got a pic of the frame ?
> idthink i got the cash but just to take a look .
> *


----------



## 2lowsyn

looks like it needs some TLC, body work is not my tast but good luck with the sell .


----------



## eric ramos

YEP YEP YEP YPEP


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 27 2008, 08:36 PM~11989370
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$$$????


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 27 2008, 08:34 PM~11990165
> *$$$????
> *


PM.D


----------



## BASH3R

*MY NEW PROJECT, 1974 SCHWINN*


----------



## 2lowsyn

see now thats one i would buy.


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 27 2008, 07:41 PM~11990283
> *MY NEW PROJECT, 1974 SCHWINN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so far you're on a good start with a schwinn


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 27 2008, 08:41 PM~11990283
> *MY NEW PROJECT, 1974 SCHWINN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Welcome to the Schwinn family.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 27 2008, 09:00 PM~11990495
> *Welcome to the Schwinn family.
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 27 2008, 10:00 PM~11990495
> *Welcome to the Schwinn family.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

damn how many projects do you got going 
just focus on one and go all out thats the smart way to go


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 27 2008, 11:16 PM~11990649
> *damn how many projects do you got going
> just focus on one and go all out thats the smart way to go
> *


Hpefully thats what he is doing with the SCHWINN! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 27 2008, 09:15 PM~11990644
> *:angry:
> *


Thanks bitch.


----------



## eric ramos

i hope 
but uve ever noticed that fos with multiple projects keep fukin up and then they get over their head and they just quit and the bike comes out like ass .ive seen it many times on lil 
with some exceptions


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 27 2008, 11:22 PM~11990715
> *i hope
> but uve ever noticed that fos with multiple projects keep fukin up and then they get over their head and they just quit and the bike comes out like ass .ive seen it many times on lil
> with some exceptions
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 27 2008, 08:54 PM~11990437
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuuuken beautiful poetic shit


----------



## 817Lowrider

On the real I love that pic. :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

LIMITED EDITION :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

Got any more?


----------



## 817Lowrider

How can I get a copy of the dvd?


----------



## BASH3R

Artie check your messages on myspace, i cant write back on layitlow


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 27 2008, 10:28 PM~11991437
> *How can I get a copy of the dvd?
> *


ill make one for you. n send it


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 27 2008, 10:25 PM~11991401
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIMITED EDITION :0
> *


Thats a good place for those. :|


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 27 2008, 10:33 PM~11991481
> *Thats a good place for those.  :|
> *


you should have seen where arty had them! i was organizing them


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 28 2008, 12:34 AM~11991487
> *you should have seen where arty had them! i was organizing them
> *


ahaahahahahaha dumb ass artie


----------



## BASH3R

Its better the dirt :|


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 27 2008, 07:36 PM~11989370
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


send pm


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 27 2008, 10:34 PM~11991487
> *you should have seen where arty had them! i was organizing them
> *


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 27 2008, 10:31 PM~11991460
> *ill make one for you. n send it
> *


ME TOO.
and how are them shirts LIMITED EDITION ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 28 2008, 12:42 AM~11991560
> *ME TOO.
> and how are them shirts LIMITED EDITION ?
> *


30th anniversary. you have one


----------



## 2lowsyn

THEN IM GOOD, would have liked it to say TEXAS on it ,but i know why it doesnt . the club is based out of calie so i know .


GO TEXAS ! ! !


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

ya ill make you one too.. limited edition cuhz we have very few left lol


----------



## 2lowsyn

:roflmao:


----------



## OSO 805

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## OSO 805

MONCHIS TOLD ME THE 30TH WAS DOWN....


----------



## 817Lowrider

yo rene i have some that say tx i got u one. :0


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 27 2008, 11:02 PM~11991735
> *yo rene i have some that say tx i got u one. :0
> *


EY HOW LONG HAVE YOU BEEN IN THEE ARTISTICS??? :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 27 2008, 11:38 PM~11991524
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you got jokes :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Oct 28 2008, 12:08 AM~11991785
> *EY HOW LONG HAVE YOU BEEN IN THEE ARTISTICS??? :|
> *


He's an old skool nikka


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 27 2008, 11:09 PM~11991793
> *DONT BE A BITCH, HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 28 2008, 12:12 AM~11991810
> *Can i suck on you swith Art
> *


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 27 2008, 11:09 PM~11991793
> *you got jokes :|
> *


DRUNK AS FUCK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nicoderm:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Oct 28 2008, 12:14 AM~11991826
> *DRUNK AS FUCK :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 27 2008, 11:13 PM~11991819
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 28 2008, 12:16 AM~11991849
> *:uh:
> *


now your just wrong :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 27 2008, 11:20 PM~11991871
> *now your just wrong :angry:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

oso its juangotti. Almost 2 years now. U would have been more then 2 if u have stayed.


----------



## 817Lowrider

lmao. Art Raul yall lame.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 27 2008, 11:26 PM~11991905
> *lmao. Art Raul yall lame.
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 28 2008, 12:28 AM~11991919
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x10


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 27 2008, 11:24 PM~11991887
> *oso its juangotti. Almost 2 years now. U would have been more then 2 if u have stayed.
> *


YEA IT WOULD OF BEEN MY 3RD YEAR :tears: :nicoderm:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 28 2008, 01:02 AM~11991735
> *yo rene i have some that say tx i got u one. :0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

yes sir


----------



## BASH3R

:0


----------



## BASH3R

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

come on back oso


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 817Lowrider

cograts on becoming a plaqued member.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Oct 27 2008, 09:00 PM~11990495-->
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Schwinn family.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Oct 28 2008, 11:53 AM~11995465
> *cograts on becoming a plaqued member.
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 28 2008, 12:56 PM~11995482
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

ahahahahahaha


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 28 2008, 11:42 AM~11995369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 27 2008, 11:02 PM~11991735
> *yo rene i have some that say tx i got u one. :0
> *


yha i kinda need 2. i saw what code210 was doing and so far hes got twisted mirrors. and he wants to do somethings to the frame but we're waiting on some things.


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 28 2008, 11:42 AM~11995369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh and congrats on the plaque homie. cant wait to get mine.


just a heads up i was talking to the bone last night hes making me new screws and bolt for the bike ALL AROUND. :biggrin: depending on how much they cost i might even get more things for it.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

i want a plaque =(


----------



## 2lowsyn

NO PLAQUE FOR YOU , ONLY TACOS. :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 28 2008, 02:36 PM~11996918
> *i want a plaque =(
> *


i can get them


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

how much are they?


----------



## 817Lowrider

yo rene. I got some for u and ur homie. Giive me a call. 817-991-7732


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 28 2008, 03:00 PM~11997220
> *how much are they?
> *


*BIKE PLAQUES
Chrome -60
Gold -80

CAR PLAQUES
Chrome - 140
Gold -150
*
:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

what up monchis


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 28 2008, 03:17 PM~11997411
> *what up monchis
> *


wut up dog, u should of gone to the 30th homie


----------



## 817Lowrider

i know but the funds were not right.


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 28 2008, 03:29 PM~11997562
> *i know but the funds were not right.
> *


oh alright, u should come to a show in Cali next year with us homie


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Oct 28 2008, 03:40 PM~11997662
> *oh alright, u should come to a show in Cali next year with us homie
> *


X2 BIG SHOW FOR THEE ARTISTICS NEXT YEAR :cheesy:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 27 2008, 10:25 PM~11991401
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIMITED EDITION :0
> *


how much for an XL?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 28 2008, 11:42 AM~11995369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this plaque is down homie!!  hell yeah next summer's gonna be the shit!!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Oct 28 2008, 03:44 PM~11997705
> *this plaque is down homie!!    hell yeah next summer's gonna be the shit!!
> *


THNX G

yup its gonna be a good show


----------



## 817Lowrider

all so cal get together to throw a show?


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 28 2008, 01:25 AM~11991401
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIMITED EDITION :0
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## HAGCustoms

Here's what "Thee* ARTISTICS*" badge looks like.


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Oct 28 2008, 07:20 PM~11998039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what "Thee ARTISTICS" badge looks like.
> *


what size/type mill do you use to cut these


----------



## D Twist

He has a small CNC mill/drill. Not sure of the name.


----------



## 817Lowrider

sweet


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Oct 28 2008, 02:42 PM~11997681
> *how much for an XL?
> *


pm art he has the prices


----------



## BASH3R

That one is mine, i called it first :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

That one is mine, i called it first :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

who had that made? Nice


----------



## BASH3R

Me


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 28 2008, 10:39 AM~11994871
> *come on back oso
> *


 :0 YEA BUT ITS PROBLY HARD TO GET IN THE CAR CLUB  .........CUZ IM GETING INTO CARS NOW :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Oct 28 2008, 07:38 PM~11998759
> *:0 YEA BUT ITS PROBLY HARD TO GET IN THE CAR CLUB  .........CUZ IM GETING INTO CARS NOW :biggrin:
> *


I think its gonne be harder for me to get in the C.C. then.


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805




----------



## 817Lowrider

let me post my cutty. :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805

THE BLUE ONE IS GOING TO GET SPRAYED PRETTY SOON :nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider

My 1984 Cutlass








My Brothers 1964 Impala








Sams 1978 Caddi


Thee Artistics TX??? :dunno: :biggrin: TBC...


----------



## 817Lowrider

We got a long way to go but. we on the come up.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 28 2008, 07:02 PM~11999059
> *We got a long way to go but. we on the come up.
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 28 2008, 06:02 PM~11999059
> *We got a long way to go but. we on the come up.
> *


----------



## OSO 805

MY BIKE WHEN IT YOUS TO BE IN THEE ARTISTICS


----------



## BASH3R

:0


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Oct 28 2008, 06:09 PM~11999126
> *MY BIKE WHEN IT YOUS TO BE IN THEE ARTISTICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



































:0


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## 81.7.TX.

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

Odessa last year. we ready for another.


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 817Lowrider

All these old pics gonna make me cry. LOL


----------



## OSO 805

MY CUZENS OLD BIKE......... X- ARTISTICS MEMBER


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 28 2008, 06:19 PM~11999232
> *All these old pics gonna make me cry. LOL
> *


lol


----------



## OSO 805

ME AND MONCHIS I TOOK FIRST IN 16'' MILD AND BEST OF SHOW..........MONCHIS TOOK 2ND IN 20''








:tears: :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

THE FENDERS I DID FOR ZIGS


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 28 2008, 06:25 PM~11999311
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD TIMES GOOD TIMES  :biggrin: ................WE WERE REPRESENTING THE CLUB


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R

MINE AND TOPOS BIKE'S




































AND SOME BIKES FROM DUKES BIKE CLUB VENTURA COUNTY




























LEGENDARY BIKE CLUB VC









[/quote]


----------



## BASH3R

TOPOS









ANGEL









MINE


























[/quote]


----------



## eric ramos

who gives a fuk ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 28 2008, 09:28 PM~11999932
> *who gives a fuk ?
> *


Bout what?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 28 2008, 07:33 PM~11999991
> *Bout what?
> *


flat tire bc


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 27 2008, 10:31 PM~11991460
> *ill make one for you. n send it
> *


send me my shirts


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 28 2008, 09:36 PM~12000037
> *send me my shirts
> *


no


----------



## eric ramos

fuk all of this damn it :rolf:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 28 2008, 09:42 PM~12000102
> *fuk all of this damn it :rolf:
> *


gay!


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 28 2008, 07:42 PM~12000102
> *fuk all of this damn it :rolf:
> *


some one need there nappy time


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 28 2008, 03:00 PM~11997227
> *yo rene. I got some for u and ur homie. Giive me a call. 817-991-7732
> *


PICK UP THE PHONE FOO ! ! !


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 28 2008, 11:14 PM~12001308
> *PICK UP THE PHONE FOO ! ! !
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

Bandwidthexceededowned


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Oct 28 2008, 11:37 PM~12001608-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Oct 28 2008, 11:36 PM~12001594
> *Bandwidthexceededowned
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 28 2008, 08:28 PM~11999932
> *who gives a fuk ?
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

Pics are not showing up dumb ass


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 28 2008, 10:42 PM~12001695
> *Pics are not showing up dumb ass
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn it man


----------



## 2lowsyn

gosh damn foo. how many time you guna try it ?


----------



## Lil Spanks

no more


----------



## 2lowsyn

LOL computer one-chilly none


----------



## 817Lowrider

o i c


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 28 2008, 10:23 PM~12002136
> *o i c
> *


LOL 
do you really ?


----------



## eric ramos

art u suck


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 28 2008, 11:30 PM~12002188
> *art u suck
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

Buck........bashers paid


----------



## BASH3R

buck basher paid?? :dunno:

explain please


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 28 2008, 11:00 PM~12002424
> *buck basher paid?? :dunno:
> 
> explain please
> *


X2


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

they call me buck. letting me know i can ship out the shirts


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Oct 28 2008, 04:20 PM~11998039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what "Thee ARTISTICS" badge looks like.
> *


where can i get one of this!! :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

>


sete mira una pinche cabesota guey
[/quote]
:cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 16 2007, 01:27 PM~7002254
> *THIS IS FOR CASPER...******.....-----OWNED--- BICTH FOR POSTING A PIC OF ME ****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@[B~
> *May 6 2007*, 04:43 PM~7845139]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


 :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 29 2008, 02:02 AM~12002896
> *:|
> *


 :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 29 2008, 01:08 AM~12002908
> *:angry:
> *


meh


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 29 2008, 02:13 AM~12002922
> *meh
> *


 :|


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 28 2008, 11:31 PM~12002586
> *they call me buck. letting me know i can ship out the shirts
> *


BUCK :0 

reminds me of the song from crime mob lol :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 29 2008, 07:52 AM~12004142
> *BUCK  :0
> 
> reminds me of the song from crime mob lol  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 817Lowrider

hahaha no


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 29 2008, 08:23 AM~12004355
> *hahaha no
> *


 :rant:


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 817Lowrider

old school cremator


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 29 2008, 08:35 AM~12004452
> *old school cremator
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

that bike was still with Legions at that time


----------



## 2lowsyn

you can see the plaque in the back still.
nice looking bike .


----------



## 817Lowrider

yup yup


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 29 2008, 11:30 AM~12006167
> *that bike was still with Legions at that time
> *


i know :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 3 2007, 07:02 PM~7830089
> *VERY SAD DAY IN THE CLUB :angel: ....A VERY GOOD FRIEND OF MINE AND ,WE GREW UP TOGETHER IN THE CLUB AND A CAR CLUB MEMBER, HAS PASSED AWAY TODAY.....REST.IN.PEACE (AND ILL SEE YOU AGAIN WHEN MY TIME COMES).....HE WAS ALSO INVOLED IN -THE SICK ONE BRAND-...(CLOTHING) :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 2lowsyn

:angel: im sorry to here that chilly.my condolences goes out to the family. take it easy bro. :angel:


----------



## 817Lowrider

rene that happen last. Hince rip recardo on the shirts


----------



## 2lowsyn

OH . WELL WHY DIDNT YOU GUYS TELL ME - MAN WHAT FUCK .
MY WORD STILL STANDS.


----------



## 817Lowrider

i did tell u lmao rip


----------



## 2lowsyn

YHA i know , but 


MY WORD STILL STANDS. :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

LOL what up my ninja ?


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 2lowsyn

lets fuckn jam it out bro 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4RY-eJgHHs


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 29 2008, 09:17 PM~12010232
> *lets fuckn jam it out bro
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4RY-eJgHHs
> *


----------



## 2lowsyn

yha. . .what next on the box 

KICK IT ONE TIME - lol old school.


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Oct 29 2008, 02:35 AM~12002600
> *where can i get one of this!! :0
> *


Hit up HAGCustoms or myself! :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

yup good stuff coming from them.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 29 2008, 09:23 PM~12010308
> *Hit up HAGCustoms or myself!  :biggrin:
> *


You get that package?


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 29 2008, 10:33 PM~12010426
> *You get that package?
> *


not yet, you have the tracking number?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 29 2008, 09:34 PM~12010444
> *not yet, you have the tracking number?
> *


My pops sent it off. I dont think he got one. I told him too though.


----------



## eric ramos

SOMTHING RANDOM


----------



## 817Lowrider

sweet


----------



## 2lowsyn

anus ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

bugger?


----------



## 2lowsyn

toaster


----------



## 817Lowrider

Da fuck???


----------



## 2lowsyn

you like it 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

ima go check a bomb out tommorow with felix. i may pick it up =D WISH ME LuckK!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 29 2008, 11:43 PM~12011902
> *ima go check a bomb out tommorow with felix. i may pick it up =D WISH ME LuckK!
> *


OOOHHH SNAPPPP GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## 2lowsyn

DAMN YOU ! ! ! 
nha good luck bro . hope ther is little rust in your future.
make sure you take plenty of pics, and if you see something in some what of good condition let me know even better if it works.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 29 2008, 11:49 PM~12011949
> *DAMN YOU  !  !      !
> nha good luck bro . hope ther is little rust in your future.
> make sure you take plenty of pics, and if you see something in some what of good condition let me know even better if it works.
> *


http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/898355760.html


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/896360587.html


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/898532348.html


----------



## eric ramos

random


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

yeaa i had to borrow a little cash from my moms just in case i get it.. i feel bad but ill pay her back... n basher i got your check. havent opened it does it tell me what you need?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

nvm just opened will send it out tommorow :biggrin:


----------



## BONES_712

WHAT UP HOMIEZ JUST SHOWING THAT LOVE


----------



## BASH3R

alright thnx freaky :biggrin:


whats crackin bones? have u got your frame done up yet??


----------



## BONES_712

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 29 2008, 11:13 PM~12012571
> *alright thnx freaky :biggrin:
> whats crackin bones? have u got your frame done up yet??
> *


NA NOT YET I'LL PROBALLY HAVE SICC TO IT MY SHIT IN THE BASEMENT RIGHT NOW IM SAVING UP GOT A JOB COMING TOO CATERING GOT MY SUIT AND TIE READY I SHAVED LOOKING LIKE A WEDO LOL :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

update on shirts only mediums left and 1 2xl basher is buying them all lol


----------



## BASH3R

Damm watch out, bones is killing the presidents :0


----------



## BASH3R

Lol im good 


i got a new prosepect today, he has a 1950's Airflow trike, everything is original and even has some old ass batteries inside lol

ill take pics on sunday


----------



## BONES_712

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 29 2008, 11:37 PM~12012751
> *Damm watch out, bones is killing the presidents :0
> *


IM NOT KILLING THEM IM SNATCHING THEM UP :biggrin: IM OUT TO GET MINE HOMIE CAN'T BE SNOOZING I GOT TILL APRIL


----------



## BASH3R

Thats whats up, if u need any help just hit me up


----------



## BONES_712

FO-SHO I'LL HIT YOU UP ON HERE I GOT RID OF MY MYSPACE IM BOUT TO HIT THE SACK RIGHT NOW GOT A MOVING JOB TO DO TOMMOROW GOTTA GET THAT FEDIA I GOTTA WAKE UP AT 6:00 IT'Z 2:00 FIRST RAID MY FRIDGE REAL QUICK LOL LATERZ HOMIE  :biggrin: I GOT THE MUNCHEYZ HOLMEZ :cheesy:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 29 2008, 09:51 PM~12011970
> *http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/898355760.html
> *


ima call this one in the morning.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

rene gonna role a 71 monte


----------



## 2lowsyn

if i get lucky , she'll pick up the phone and give some good new about the car.


----------



## 817Lowrider

take 600 with cash. She will jump on it. :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 30 2008, 08:54 AM~12014459
> *take 600 with cash. She will jump on it. :0
> *


she just wanted to jump on IT. . . LOL
nha she didnt go for it . and i dont think is was running, i dont want to rush in to buying something cuas ther could always be something better .


----------



## 817Lowrider

thats cool bro. I looked at a few rides before I bought the cutty


----------



## 817Lowrider

yo art i need the frame. No time left. Odessa around the corner


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 30 2008, 04:08 PM~12018354
> *
> *


X2


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 30 2008, 04:08 PM~12018354
> *
> *


nice teeth :0


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

bomb was fuckeddd up neeed too much work. no deaal =/


----------



## 2lowsyn

SAD. well i found some (bombas) here but the same condition. dont worry bro we'll finde are ride, they say the car pics you .


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 30 2008, 07:19 PM~12020119
> *bomb was fuckeddd up neeed too much work. no deaal =/
> *


----------



## BASH3R

:angry: :twak: :thumbsdown: :uh:  :guns: :buttkick: :nono: :scrutinize: :banghead: :werd: :loco: :nosad: :| :rant:


----------



## 817Lowrider

he still rep t.a.


----------



## BASH3R

Isnt florida chapter dropped??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 30 2008, 11:00 PM~12021608
> *Isnt florida chapter dropped??
> *


Thats what I thought. IDK


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 30 2008, 11:13 PM~12021761
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this aint off topic


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 30 2008, 11:18 PM~12021808
> *this aint off topic
> *


I know fucker but damn had to share this with yall. theu posted it in the Fort Worth thread.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 30 2008, 01:53 AM~12012818
> *Parts for a new bike I'm doing for one of my own projects.  Busting out with a completely new bike for next year.  Here's the forks and pedals
> 
> Props to Juangotti for the design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

random tity sprinkles


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 30 2008, 09:13 PM~12021761
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i dont think that belongs there ? :dunno:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 30 2008, 09:13 PM~12021761
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM!!!! THATS FUCKED :0 :0 DID YOU KONW WHAT HAPPEN TO HIM AFTER WORDS


----------



## BASH3R

Thats shit look fake :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

I see you Oso. Go pay Monchis a visit and get your shirt back. :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 30 2008, 09:55 PM~12022282
> *Thats shit look fake :|
> *


YEAH THE BLOOD IS FAKE ASS FUCK!!
BUT THE LIL XRAY FUCKS WITH MY MIND :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

whats up bitches


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

i had night mares of not getting a bomb. that is all i have been dreaming about lol


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 31 2008, 11:02 AM~12025595
> *i had night mares of not getting a bomb. that is all i have been dreaming about lol
> *


were you on elm street :0


----------



## BASH3R

just got my shirts thnx freaky :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

another minor set back with brown. :yessad:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 31 2008, 11:36 AM~12025882
> *another minor set back with brown. :yessad:
> *


how long is minor :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

idk. The bars in good hands right now so im not worried


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 31 2008, 11:54 AM~12026037
> *idk. The bars in good hands right now so im not worried
> *


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 31 2008, 11:04 AM~12025615
> *were you on elm street  :0
> *


HAY that movie came out last night . but they cut out all the good parts :angry: 
made me frustrated.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 31 2008, 01:36 PM~12025882
> *another minor set back with brown. :yessad:
> *


Well if somebody quit bull shitting get your other frame to you. :angry:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 31 2008, 10:04 AM~12025615
> *were you on elm street  :0
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 31 2008, 12:48 PM~12026554
> *
> *


its a movie with freddy kuger in it :0


----------



## BASH3R

:0


----------



## 2lowsyn

happy Halloween bitchs


----------



## 817Lowrider

sweet


----------



## BASH3R

juicy


----------



## BASH3R

one of my favorite bikes








:cheesy:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 31 2008, 01:58 PM~12027795
> *one of my favorite bikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 31 2008, 03:50 PM~12028208
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


i would trade mine for this one :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## BASH3R

Fake :|


----------



## 2lowsyn

:barf:


----------



## eric ramos

fuck ufuck trik or treat hers my balls


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn


----------



## 2lowsyn

triks or tite < :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

over here at this lil party. Kinda wack.


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck them smiles


----------



## socios b.c. prez

X2


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 31 2008, 10:45 PM~12030911
> *over here at this lil party. Kinda wack.
> *


should have came to my party LOL.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 1 2008, 12:49 PM~12032822
> *should have came to my party LOL.
> *


 :biggrin: Ha have a good time? More weeners in your face? :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 1 2008, 11:07 AM~12032906
> *:biggrin:  Ha have a good time? More weeners in your face? :biggrin:
> *


AWW FUCK YOU .ima stick one in your mouth if we party together .  trust me


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Nov 1 2008, 01:07 PM~12032906-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  Ha have a good time? More weeners in your face? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gay
> <!--QuoteBegin-2lowsyn_@Nov 1 2008, 01:15 PM~12032959
> *AWW FUCK YOU .ima stick one in your mouth if we party together .   trust me
> *


double gay


----------



## BASH3R

X2533920


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn+Nov 1 2008, 01:15 PM~12032959-->
> 
> 
> 
> AWW FUCK YOU .ima stick one in your mouth if we party together .   trust me
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We gonna be fighting ahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2008, 01:24 PM~12033012
> *gay
> 
> double gay
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shut up
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BASH3R_@Nov 1 2008, 01:27 PM~12033036
> *X2533920
> *


sahahahahah homos


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

did you get the shirts basher?


----------



## BASH3R

Yeah i got them yesterday morning


----------



## 817Lowrider

what up fools


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

i got a ticket yesterday.. for having my "system loud" it wasnt even 1/4 of the way :uh:


----------



## BASH3R

Damm that sucks, bur didnt u see the cops??


----------



## eric ramos

random shit gay balls 
anything new with the club??????????????


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

yea its been 30 years and everday is a new day for the club =)

-nah i didnt see the cop. i was going up a pretty big hill and when it started to level out i seen him hiding so i turned it off n when i made a right he pulled me over. :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

thee artistics all day every day. Fuck what u heard


----------



## BASH3R

freaky i bet u saw the cop and flipped him off lol


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 1 2008, 10:00 PM~12036982
> *thee artistics all day every day. Fuck what u heard
> *


i heard that it was the best club ever :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

truth


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 2 2008, 12:55 AM~12037283
> *truth
> *


your frame is done just got to shoot clear but ran out of reducer and will be shot monday at work so i can have fb ship it this week


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 2 2008, 02:13 AM~12037338
> *your frame is done just got to shoot clear but ran out of reducer and will be shot monday at work so i can have fb ship it this week
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

If You ship it this week. I will make it to Odessa


----------



## 817Lowrider

:yawn:


----------



## 817Lowrider

PWN3D


----------



## 2lowsyn

whats crak-a-lakN


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 2 2008, 07:24 PM~12040898
> *Back Door Action!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 2 2008, 06:24 PM~12040898
> *I love when guys give me Back Door Action!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 2lowsyn

LMAO , that was a good one.


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 10:24 AM~12040898
> *Back Door Action!! :thumbsup:
> *


back door sluts #9


----------



## eric ramos

FLAMING HOMOS


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 2 2008, 07:33 PM~12041420
> *:0
> *


I remembered when I got home. Nice try asshole!


----------



## BASH3R

SAN FERNANDO VALLEY CHAPTER ROLLED DEEP TODAY


----------



## BASH3R

THE FOLLOWING PICS ARE OF THE MEMBERS BIKES


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R

i didnt get pictures of all the members bikes


----------



## Lil Spanks

man you have to let me know whats up basher so i can rool with you guys and meet the members


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 2 2008, 08:55 PM~12042784
> *man you have to let me know whats up basher so i can rool with you guys and meet the members
> *


will do homie, im planning to take atleast 5 members to meet all the cali chapters at shows :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 2 2008, 09:58 PM~12042823
> *will do homie, im planning to take atleast 5 members to meet all the cali chapters at shows :biggrin:
> *


i wannna go meet all sfv guys


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 2 2008, 09:01 PM~12042847
> *i wannna go meet all sfv guys
> *


cool, just let me know when you can come so i can do a meeting  
we could probably do it at the bike shop thats sponsoring my chap :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 2 2008, 09:44 PM~12042679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE BROWN ONE NEED A PAINT JOB OR CLEARED


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 2 2008, 10:02 PM~12042863
> *cool, just let me know when you can come so i can do a meeting
> we could probably do it at the bike shop thats sponsoring my chap  :cheesy:
> *


THATS SOUND JUST GREAT


----------



## BASH3R

yeah i know, it was bearly finished last night so he just spray painted it so he could atleast have a color other then primer


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 2 2008, 10:04 PM~12042885
> *yeah i know, it was bearly finished last night so he just spray painted it so he could atleast have a color other then primer
> *


IT NEEDS SOMETHING IT LOOS TO PLAIN


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 2 2008, 09:03 PM~12042880
> *THATS SOUND JUST GREAT
> *


 :yes: hes really down to sponsor us and get us whatever we need, this bike he put it together in 30 minutes using parts he had in the shop :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise

flake the shit out of it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 2 2008, 09:05 PM~12042898
> *IT NEEDS SOMETHING IT LOOS TO PLAIN
> *


he wants to put white graphics on it :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

the sfv chap reminds me of how the lompoc chap started out. Hella members


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 2 2008, 09:09 PM~12042935
> *the sfv chap reminds me of how the lompoc chap started out. Hella members
> *


 :0


----------



## BASH3R

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: BASH3R, 2lowsyn, Artistics.TX, CHILLY WILLY, tequila sunrise
:cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 2 2008, 10:07 PM~12042915
> *flake the shit out of it!!! :biggrin:
> *


MIKE YOU GOING TO THE UPLAND SHOW?


----------



## 2lowsyn

man the looks like fun rollin like that. :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

hell yeah


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

i wanna go to that meeting! lmk when it is n ill roll with art =)


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 2 2008, 10:28 PM~12043160
> *i wanna go to that meeting! lmk when it is n ill roll with art =)
> *


hey where did you get your air lines when you had an air setup on your trike...asap


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 2 2008, 09:43 PM~12042672
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good basher. Mad props on getting down and doing your thing in such a short span of time.


----------



## BASH3R

Yeah man ill let u guys know


----------



## Lil Spanks

]


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 2 2008, 08:43 PM~12043292
> *hey where did you get your air lines when you had an air setup on your trike...asap
> *


www.suicidedoors.com


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 2 2008, 10:54 PM~12043414
> *www.suicidedoors.com
> *


ARE THEY LOCAL?


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

no bt lmk how much you neeed ill order it for you n u can pay next time i see you.. i only needed about 10 ft for my trike


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 2 2008, 08:56 PM~12043440
> *OLDS SKOOL PIC
> 
> *[URL=http://imageshack.us




failed x2


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 2 2008, 10:57 PM~12043447
> *no bt lmk how much you neeed ill order it for you n u can pay next time i see you.. i only needed about 10 ft for my trike
> *


SHOOT I NEED IT FOR THIS WEEKEND


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 2 2008, 09:00 PM~12043491
> *SHOOT I NEED IT FOR THIS WEEKEND
> *


well on suicidedoors.com 50 ft is 10 bucks + 10 for shipping cant beat that


----------



## Lil Spanks

SHOOT I DONT NEED THAT MUCH


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

ask rob to borrow his air line. or ask lawrence.. he might have some its 1/4 airline


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 2 2008, 11:03 PM~12043525
> *ask rob to borrow his air line. or ask lawrence.. he might have some its 1/4 airline
> *


ROD AND LAWRENCE WONT HAVE ANY


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 2 2008, 10:54 PM~12043414
> *www.suicidedoors.com
> *


HOW FAST IS THERE SHIPPING?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

idk i may make it in time if you order tonight


----------



## Lil Spanks

AT MASTER IMAGE CUSTOMS.COM THEY SELL IT FOR 30 CENTS A FOOT


----------



## BASH3R

Damm man i wanna air kit too, freaky lmk how much u can get me any airkit that goes in the crown


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

thts true but it only comes in black right?

- you need to find a cylinder that fits in that crown.. youll probably spend 200 for a complete air kit


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 2 2008, 11:10 PM~12043607
> *thts true but it only comes in black right?
> 
> - you need to find a cylinder that fits in that crown.. youll probably spend 200 for a complete air kit*


IM GETTING ONE FOR 100 :biggrin: BUT NO AIR LINE


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 2 2008, 09:12 PM~12043627
> *IM GETTING ONE FOR 100 :biggrin:  BUT NO AIR LINE
> *


pics? is the cylinder like roberts? i sold my second air setup to noah n its now on mexica :0

i sold my old twisted rims to lunch money too crzy im good luck both trikes won toty :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

Do u know from where?? cause i wanna start off with air other theN hydros


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

look on ebay for the cylinder.. you can get everything basically on ebay


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 2 2008, 11:14 PM~12043641
> *pics? is the cylinder like roberts? i sold my second air setup to noah n its now on mexica  :0
> 
> i sold my old twisted rims to lunch money too crzy im good luck both trikes won toty :biggrin:
> *


what club is mexica with?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

none i think him n raider nation are going to make one. not sure


----------



## BASH3R

Cool man ill look for one, do u know how the keyword for it?? and if i get the cylinder do u think u can help me get the rest locally??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 2 2008, 11:17 PM~12043659
> *none i think him n raider nation are going to make one. not sure
> *


I Like that bike


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 2 2008, 09:19 PM~12043668
> *Cool man ill look for one, do u know how the keyword for it?? and if i get the cylinder do u think u can help me get the rest locally??
> *


send me 200 + shipping n ill make you one :0 i dont know where to get the stuff local.. i get most of the stuff online. key word is pneumatic cylinder or air cylinder.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 2 2008, 11:19 PM~12043668
> *Cool man ill look for one, do u know how the keyword for it?? and if i get the cylinder do u think u can help me get the rest locally??
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/Bimba-Stainless-Dual-A...id=p3286.c0.m14
260309453260


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

that one is too long to fit in a ext crown


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 2 2008, 11:16 PM~12043652
> *what club is mexica with?
> *


DEZZ NUTS


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

n yea ill help you find the parts.. but online is the only place i know to look


----------



## eric ramos

gay artie


----------



## BASH3R

Alright ill let u know when i get the money 

/ thnx gotti


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 2 2008, 11:25 PM~12043720
> *gay artie
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

pics of my frame artie??? :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 2 2008, 11:28 PM~12043736
> *pics of my frame artie??? :biggrin:
> *


im not a baller like all ya with camra fhones


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

thats why you need to invest in a ball n become a baller


----------



## Lil Spanks

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHILLY WILLY, *eric ramos*
i see you lover


----------



## Lil Spanks

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: CHILLY WILLY, FREAKY BEHAVIOR, *socios b.c. prez*, eric ramos
:0 here he comes


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 2 2008, 10:33 PM~12043786
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: CHILLY WILLY, FREAKY BEHAVIOR, socios b.c. prez, eric ramos
> :0  here he comes
> *


too late. :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 2 2008, 11:34 PM~12043792
> *too late.  :|
> *


Crap :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 2 2008, 11:30 PM~12043765
> *im not a baller like all ya with camra fhones
> *


Guaranteed to ship this week?


----------



## 817Lowrider

OOOOOOO SNAPPPPP!!!


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 2 2008, 10:21 PM~12043686
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT SAME COMPANY MAKES THOSE CYLINDERS SMALLER... I GOT AHOLD OF ONE THAT IS THE SAME SIZE AS THE SPRING ... I WOULD POST UP PICTURES BUT MY COMPUTER WNT LET ME


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Nov 2 2008, 11:46 PM~12043877
> *THAT SAME COMPANY MAKES THOSE CYLINDERS SMALLER... I GOT AHOLD OF ONE THAT IS THE SAME SIZE AS THE SPRING ... I WOULD POST UP PICTURES BUT MY COMPUTER WNT LET ME
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 2 2008, 11:43 PM~12043861
> *OOOOOOO SNAPPPPP!!! IM GAY PEOPLE
> *


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 2 2008, 10:58 PM~12043948
> *
> *


PROBABLY U COULD GET AHOLD OF ONE WITH THE SERIAL #


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Nov 3 2008, 12:07 AM~12044018
> *PROBABLY U COULD GET AHOLD OF ONE WITH THE SERIAL #
> *


IM TRYING TO FIND THE OTHER AIRCYLINDERS LIKE MEXICA TRIKE


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 2 2008, 10:12 PM~12044052
> *IM TRYING TO FIND THE OTHER AIRCYLINDERS LIKE MEXICA TRIKE
> *


good luck. i traded mine to him for his old frame


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

damn


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 09:34 AM~12045579
> *damn
> *


im at work with your frame and at lunch i gotta outline a leaf and clear it and finish


----------



## 817Lowrider

:cheesy: sweet. When will it be shipped?


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 2 2008, 11:21 PM~12044125
> *good luck. i traded mine to him for his old frame
> *




































PM ME IF YOU STILL GOT IT


----------



## 817Lowrider

tx chap!!! Dues are do on the 10th.


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 10:59 AM~12046221
> *:cheesy: sweet. When will it be shipped?
> *


this week


----------



## 817Lowrider

4 the luv of money


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 02:39 PM~12048143
> *4 the luv of money
> *


????????????


----------



## 817Lowrider

bone thugs and harmony


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn homie! In high school u was the man homie


----------



## BASH3R

Imma barbie girl in a barbie world, my tits are plastic its so fantastic :|


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 11:38 AM~12047042
> *tx chap!!! Dues are do on the 10th.
> *


FUCK THAT SHIT :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

1976? :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

BLAMOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## BASH3R

1974


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 3 2008, 11:34 AM~12047007
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM ME IF YOU STILL GOT IT
> *


NICE CHIPS


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 3 2008, 05:15 PM~12050942
> *1974
> *


meh.


----------



## BASH3R

X2


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 3 2008, 06:49 PM~12050684
> *FUCK THAT SHIT :cheesy:
> *


$$$$$ all in my pocket. Im banken :cheesy: lol

















































j/p for the newbs :uh:
























:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

haha


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn where yall at????


----------



## 81.7.TX.

wheres my glass fool!! :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 3 2008, 09:16 PM~12052199
> *wheres my glass fool!!  :angry:
> *


It got dark! :biggrin: I for got. I get it to you tomorrow.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 3 2008, 02:34 PM~12047007
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM ME IF YOU STILL GOT IT
> *


THIS FRAME IS HISTORY ITS PROLLY IN THE GARBAGE RIGHT NOW :0


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 3 2008, 06:18 PM~12050970
> *NICE CHIPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


could this be any fucken bigger ?


and yeah thats alot of chips in that frame


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 3 2008, 11:20 PM~12052255
> *could this be any fucken bigger ?
> and yeah thats alot of chips in that frame
> *


THERE WAS ALOT OF CHIPS ON THAT FRAME :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 08:23 PM~12052301
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


iam digging the tank better than the skirts


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 3 2008, 09:24 PM~12052310
> *iam digging the tank better than the skirts
> *


meh its chill.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 08:26 PM~12052334
> *meh its chill.
> *


you get what you pay for ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 3 2008, 09:27 PM~12052354
> *you get what you pay for ?
> *


This is my side bike.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 08:29 PM~12052381
> *This is my side bike.
> *


side bike like ? i feel jumping some sweet jumps ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 3 2008, 09:31 PM~12052409
> *side bike like ? i feel jumping some sweet jumps ?
> *


Deep Brown is my main squeeze. Dangerous is my side bitch


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 08:31 PM~12052419
> *Deep Brown is my main squeeze. Dangerous is my side bitch
> *


hmmm you fuck youre bikes ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 3 2008, 09:33 PM~12052439
> *hmmm you fuck youre bikes ?
> *


Puto you know what I mean.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 3 2008, 09:31 PM~12052420
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your pets Danny?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 08:34 PM~12052455
> *Puto you know what I mean.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 08:36 PM~12052486
> *your pets Danny?
> *


danny's partner and there "kids"


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 3 2008, 09:37 PM~12052501
> *:biggrin:
> *


1 Anonymous Users

Who you hiding from??? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 08:38 PM~12052521
> *1 Anonymous Users
> 
> Who you hiding from??? :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *



:happysad: you cought me


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn you are so gay! Where is that joto Art


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 08:31 PM~12052419
> *Deep Brown is my main squeeze. Dangerous is my side bitch
> *


so dangerous is your sancha huh?? :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Nov 3 2008, 09:36 PM~12052486-->
> 
> 
> 
> your pets Danny?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fukk you
> <!--QuoteBegin-bad news_@Nov 3 2008, 09:37 PM~12052512
> *danny's partner and there "kids"
> *


and fukk you too


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 3 2008, 09:49 PM~12052682
> *fukk you
> 
> and fukk you too
> *


be chill


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 3 2008, 09:49 PM~12052672
> *so dangerous is your sancha huh??  :cheesy:
> *


yes she is.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 09:51 PM~12052700
> *be chill
> *


i think you stepped in a big pile of stupid


----------



## 817Lowrider

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Artistics.TX, BASH3R, *show-bound*


que paso mija! :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 08:51 PM~12052700
> *be chill
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 3 2008, 09:52 PM~12052716
> *i think you stepped in a big pile of stupid
> *


oh be nice!


----------



## show-bound

THIS IS PAGINA 1977


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 08:53 PM~12052720
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Artistics.TX, BASH3R, show-bound
> que paso mija! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 3 2008, 09:53 PM~12052727
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ohh shitt!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 3 2008, 09:54 PM~12052733
> *THIS IS PAGINA 1977
> *


relevance?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 3 2008, 09:54 PM~12052737
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NO ****!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 10:56 PM~12052762
> *relevance?
> *


yr i was born


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 3 2008, 09:57 PM~12052776
> *yr i was born
> *


O I C

Art claims he sending Dangerous this week. You believe?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 10:57 PM~12052787
> *O I C
> 
> Art claims he sending Dangerous this week. You believe?
> *


lets bet on it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 3 2008, 09:59 PM~12052815
> *lets bet on it
> *


Im always down for a good ass kicken :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 11:00 PM~12052830
> *Im always down for a good ass kicken :cheesy:
> *


i say it not coming


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 09:00 PM~12052830
> *Im always down for a good ass licken :cheesy:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 3 2008, 10:01 PM~12052840
> *i say it not coming
> *


I sure as hell home it does.  


Any progresso on my fenders?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 3 2008, 08:52 PM~12052716
> *i think you stepped in a big pile of stupid
> *


he ate a big pile of stupid and fukk ya too


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 11:01 PM~12052855
> *I sure as hell home it does.
> Any progresso on my fenders?
> *


they will be ready!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 3 2008, 10:01 PM~12052852
> *After I suck I spit like this :barf:
> *


Some times I wonder about to basher. :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 09:02 PM~12052871
> *Some times I wonder about to basher. :biggrin:
> *


boredom


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bad news+Nov 3 2008, 10:02 PM~12052860-->
> 
> 
> 
> he ate a big pile of stupid and fukk ya too
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LIES!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Nov 3 2008, 10:02 PM~12052866
> *they will be ready!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+Nov 3 2008, 10:01 PM~12052852-->
> 
> 
> 
> After I suck I spit like this :barf:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some times I wonder about to basher. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BASH3R_@Nov 3 2008, 10:03 PM~12052879
> *boredom
> *


 So when your bored you suck??? :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Nov 3 2008, 09:08 PM~12052948-->
> 
> 
> 
> Some times I day dream about basher. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 09:08 PM~12052948
> *So when your bored you suck tits??? :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 3 2008, 10:09 PM~12052963
> *
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

where is Art that lil hoe!


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 3 2008, 08:54 PM~12052737
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, *2lowsyn*


queer. :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

Im closing in on that ass!!!


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 09:24 PM~12053128
> *Im closing in on YOUR COCK  :0  !!!
> *


:uh:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

i want a bomb so bad.. it sounds like im a terrorist cuhz thats all you hear from me


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 3 2008, 10:24 PM~12053137
> *I love big black Cock!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 3 2008, 10:25 PM~12053147
> *i want a bomb so bad.. it sounds like im a terrorist cuhz thats all you hear from me
> *


Thats how I felt at one time. I wanted a G-Body so bad and I finally go one.


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 09:27 PM~12053160
> *Thats how I felt at one time. I wanted a Guys-Body so bad and I finally go one.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 3 2008, 10:28 PM~12053172
> *I have had weiner in my face and I loved it. I even took pics.
> *


wooaa :0


----------



## 2lowsyn

you got that one now dance it big boy


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 3 2008, 10:32 PM~12053219
> *you got that one now dance it big boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LAMES!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 09:33 PM~12053227
> *LAMES!!!! :biggrin:
> *


aww here we go again. :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 3 2008, 10:42 PM~12053317
> *aww here we go again. :cheesy:
> *


O FUck this shit man :0


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 09:43 PM~12053328
> *O FUck this shit man  :0
> *


LMAO :biggrin: dont get your panties in a bunch . :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

gAY FUKIN POSTS


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 3 2008, 10:54 PM~12053451
> *gAY FUKIN POSTS
> *


*trufff*


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 817Lowrider

gangsta!


----------



## 2lowsyn

hes ridding hard no doubt .


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

thee artistics are going to be apart of a food drive sunday. and will bring out bikes to support :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 3 2008, 11:00 PM~12053519
> *hes ridding hard no doubt .
> *


  How old are your boys rene?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 3 2008, 11:01 PM~12053521
> *thee artistics are going to be apart of a food drive sunday. and will bring out bikes to support  :0
> *


sweet.post pics


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 3 2008, 10:01 PM~12053521
> *thee artistics are going to be apart of a food drive sunday. and will bring out bikes to support  :0
> *


flyer plz :0


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

i didnt get one but art was handing them out to one of our members... i will be there from 8-10 cuhz i gots to work at 11. but it will end at 2 i will snap some pics


----------



## BASH3R

location??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 3 2008, 11:04 PM~12053565
> *i didnt get one but art was handing them out to one of our members... i will be there from 8-10 cuhz i gots to work at 11. but it will end at 2 i will snap some pics
> *


art say anything to you about my frame?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 09:05 PM~12053580
> *art say anything to you about my frame?
> *


nope i havent heard about it since vinces party. hopefully will have it sunday


----------



## 817Lowrider

cool the sooner the best. need to get everthing ready for the show


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 3 2008, 09:05 PM~12053579
> *location??
> *


i heard it was on chapman in anaheim. i believe art should have more info... better have it :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 3 2008, 09:55 PM~12053457
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

:yawn:


----------



## 817Lowrider

boredom.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

sammme here


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

where are you art?? i want to check out a 1940 special deluxe up in riverside!


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 10:01 PM~12053524
> *  How old are your boys rene?
> *


7 and 8


----------



## Lil Spanks

its on the corner of chapman & harbor in anaheim.......past disneyland... and cant shoot clear cuz of the rain over here faggg so fu juan ..ill do it 2marrow *** nut


----------



## 817Lowrider

i knew it!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 4 2008, 10:13 AM~12056219
> *i knew it!
> *


knew what??? :angry:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 4 2008, 09:50 AM~12056535
> *knew what??? :angry:
> *


he saw the weather on the news


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 3 2008, 10:13 PM~12053681
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 4 2008, 10:54 AM~12056569
> *he saw the weather on the news
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

knew it


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Oct 26 2008, 11:17 PM~11980602-->
> 
> 
> 
> :angry: Art I dont have time. This is bullshit! I am seriouly out of time. Fukkk redoing the frame. Just send it. Primered, uncleared or whatever. Please just send it.  :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 4 2008, 11:50 AM~12056535
> *knew what??? :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:angry: x2 but clear it


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 4 2008, 10:53 AM~12057051
> *:angry: x2 but clear it
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn it!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 3 2008, 08:25 PM~12053147
> *i want a bomb so bad.. it sounds like im a terrorist cuhz thats all you hear from me
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

wuhahahahaha


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 4 2008, 11:55 AM~12057070
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x817


----------



## BASH3R

:0 :cheesy: 

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/cto/905583786.html


----------



## 817Lowrider

:angry:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

yo basher u gonna pick that elco


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 4 2008, 02:37 PM~12059254
> *yo basher u gonna pick that elco
> *


if my pops lets me borrow 1g :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

throw some 13's on it? :scrutinize:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 4 2008, 02:41 PM~12059314
> *throw some 13's on it?  :scrutinize:
> *


later on, i like the look of elco's on irocs though :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

my bro had a bad ass 81. He sold to my uncle.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 4 2008, 02:50 PM~12059406
> *my bro had a bad ass 81. He sold to my uncle.
> *


i love elcos :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

crazy


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

joto


----------



## Lil Spanks

*For anybody in cali that wants to go*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12050862


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 11:05 PM~12053580
> *art say anything to you about my frame?
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 4 2008, 07:36 PM~12061730
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 4 2008, 07:38 PM~12061771
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

keeping it real


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 4 2008, 07:42 PM~12061823
> *keeping it real
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 4 2008, 02:41 PM~12059314
> *throw some 13's on it?  :scrutinize:
> *


13s is the only way to roll.


----------



## eric ramos

flaming homos


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 4 2008, 07:38 PM~12062620
> *flaming homos
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Nov 4 2008, 07:50 PM~12061931-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> stfu!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by eric [email protected] 4 2008, 08:38 PM~12062620
> *flaming homos
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-2lowsyn_@Nov 4 2008, 08:33 PM~12062541
> *13s is the only way to roll.
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 4 2008, 07:38 PM~12062620
> *flaming homos
> *


hot cheetos?? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Im closing in on that @$$!!!


----------



## BASH3R

Fagget


----------



## 817Lowrider

where is art!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

obama


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 4 2008, 11:54 PM~12065867
> *Fagget
> *


http://www.thompsontransmission.com/picturehosting/temp/******.jpg



:|


----------



## eric ramos

obama won bitches fuck you allllll


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 4 2008, 11:55 PM~12065891
> *obama
> *


who did you vote for?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 4 2008, 10:56 PM~12065915
> *who did you vote for?
> *


guess.


----------



## BASH3R

Thnx juanita, and your myspace is gay :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 4 2008, 10:57 PM~12065936
> *Thnx juanita, and your myspace is gay :|
> *


let me go check it out.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Nov 4 2008, 11:57 PM~12065931-->
> 
> 
> 
> guess.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mcsame. :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BASH3R_@Nov 4 2008, 11:57 PM~12065936
> *Thnx juanita, and your myspace is gay :|
> *


liar


www.myspace.com/vintagekings


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I voted for Obama.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 5 2008, 12:00 AM~12065980
> *I voted for Obama.
> *


  chill


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 4 2008, 11:00 PM~12065984
> *  chill
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 5 2008, 12:03 AM~12066023
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have tried it. not that bad


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I have been warned but I havent tried it yet.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

art what time are you going to be at the food drive


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 5 2008, 12:07 AM~12066094
> *I have been warned but I havent tried it yet.
> *


BL Lime taste decent too


----------



## 817Lowrider

It is what it is


----------



## huggybear!

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 4 2008, 11:07 PM~12066085
> *I have tried it. not that bad
> *


 :barf:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by huggybear!_@Nov 5 2008, 12:09 AM~12066116
> *:barf:
> *


It was easier to drink then whe I first tasted Corona. :dunno:


----------



## eric ramos

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 
chaange puto


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 5 2008, 12:09 AM~12066133
> *woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> chaange puto
> *


yes sir like mamma use to change your diper


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

tupac is going to be on my trike :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 5 2008, 12:10 AM~12066145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


they get jealous when they see you with your mobile phone


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 4 2008, 11:11 PM~12066159
> *tupac is going to be on my trike  :0
> *


right now? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 4 2008, 11:12 PM~12066164
> *they get jealous when they see you with your mobile phone
> *


great


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 5 2008, 12:11 AM~12066159
> *tupac is going to be on my trike  :0
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 4 2008, 11:13 PM~12066179
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 5 2008, 12:14 AM~12066201
> *
> *



good shit


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 4 2008, 11:16 PM~12066220
> *good shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fail


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

The last vid is funny :|


----------



## huggybear!

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by huggybear!_@Nov 5 2008, 12:21 AM~12066287
> *:|
> *


I thought it was. :|


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 4 2008, 10:12 PM~12066169
> *right now?  :dunno:
> *


street fame= tupac song. mural of tupac + lowriders + girls+ city/street :cheesy:


----------



## huggybear!

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 4 2008, 11:21 PM~12066291
> *I thought it was. :|
> *


:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

for Raul :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 4 2008, 11:22 PM~12066296
> *street fame= tupac song. mural of tupac + lowriders + girls+ city/street  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## eric ramos

man thats played out i think ha


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 5 2008, 12:22 AM~12066296
> *street fame= tupac song. mural of tupac + lowriders + girls+ city/street  :cheesy:
> *


Please dont :|


----------



## huggybear!

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 4 2008, 11:22 PM~12066296
> *street fame= tupac song. mural of tupac + lowriders + girls+ city/street  :cheesy:
> *


=Lame.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 4 2008, 11:23 PM~12066315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for Raul :|
> *


double fail


----------



## huggybear!

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 4 2008, 11:23 PM~12066315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for Raul :|
> *


video clip fail.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by huggybear!_@Nov 4 2008, 10:23 PM~12066328
> *=Lame.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

for Art from Raul :|


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 4 2008, 10:23 PM~12066327
> *Please dont :|
> *


lol why not i might not have tupac not sure


----------



## huggybear!

for juan and raul


----------



## 817Lowrider

I heard Raul likes garbage. well garbage dont like you :|


----------



## huggybear!

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 4 2008, 11:24 PM~12066345
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

why is it telling me that none of those videos work?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by huggybear!_@Nov 4 2008, 10:25 PM~12066362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for juan and raul
> *











fail


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 5 2008, 12:25 AM~12066356
> *lol why not i might not have tupac not sure
> *


tupac is played out like a mullet


----------



## huggybear!

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 4 2008, 11:26 PM~12066367
> *I heard Raul likes garbage. well garbage dont like you :|
> *


:lol:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

im supposed to be writing a damn essay you guys are a distraction


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by huggybear!_@Nov 5 2008, 12:25 AM~12066362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for juan and raul
> *





> *Were sorry this video is no longer available.*


 :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 4 2008, 11:27 PM~12066391
> *im supposed to be writing a damn essay you guys are a  distraction
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 5 2008, 12:26 AM~12066375
> *why is it telling me that none of those videos work?
> *


they hate you!


----------



## huggybear!

tWbLkXhGEmo&NR=1


----------



## 817Lowrider

this is one of the most useless pages in this thread. more useless then all the gay shit :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by huggybear!_@Nov 5 2008, 12:28 AM~12066413
> *tWbLkXhGEmo&NR=1
> *





> *Were sorry this video is no longer available.*



:|


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 5 2008, 01:29 AM~12066418
> *this is one of the most useless pages in this thread. more useless then all the gay shit :|
> *


makes me want to join another club... :0


----------



## huggybear!




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 4 2008, 10:29 PM~12066418
> *this is one of the most useless pages in this thread. more useless then all the gay shit :|
> *


yea thanks raul


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 5 2008, 12:30 AM~12066429
> *makes me want to join another club... :0
> *


CLUB HOPPER! your signing you papers with legions as we speak. :0


----------



## huggybear!

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 4 2008, 11:30 PM~12066434
> *yea thanks raul
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Your all welcome


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 4 2008, 10:30 PM~12066429
> *makes me want to join another club... :0
> *


 :rant:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by huggybear!_@Nov 5 2008, 12:31 AM~12066446
> *x2
> *


who the hell is huggy bear?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 5 2008, 01:31 AM~12066442
> *CLUB HOPPER!  your signing you papers with legions as we speak.  :0
> *


i would never join another...neveerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


there is such a thang as off topic...


----------



## huggybear!

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 4 2008, 11:31 PM~12066454
> *who the hell is huggy bear?
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 5 2008, 12:31 AM~12066453
> *:rant:
> *


x2 :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 5 2008, 12:32 AM~12066456
> *i would never join another...neveerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> there is such a thang as off topic...
> *


good. glad to have on the side. now go cry me a river with all that OT shit.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by huggybear!_@Nov 5 2008, 12:32 AM~12066457
> *
> *


well????


----------



## huggybear!

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 4 2008, 11:34 PM~12066480
> *well????
> *


pm for nudes .


----------



## huggybear!

ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez

****


----------



## huggybear!

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 5 2008, 12:32 AM~12066905
> *****
> *


pm nudes.


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn


----------



## Lil Spanks

All ya ****** is gay


----------



## Lil Spanks

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHILLY WILLY, *78 Monte 4 Life*
:0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 4 2008, 11:56 PM~12065900
> *http://www.thompsontransmission.com/picturehosting/temp/******.jpg
> :|
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

the gays


----------



## 817Lowrider

we are the ones


----------



## 817Lowrider

art done rolled out


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 5 2008, 10:19 AM~12069014
> *art done rolled out
> *


 :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 2 2008, 10:53 PM~12043406
> *]
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 5 2008, 12:31 AM~12066451
> *Your all welcome. i look like this on weekendshttp://www.thompsontransmission.com/picturehosting/temp/******.jpg
> *


 :barf:


----------



## 817Lowrider

o man


----------



## 2lowsyn

hay what calls is my bike running in and what would i have to do to get not just more point but maby a higher class . 

















now i know what i missing but what parts do i should i get , i was thinkn cutom forks and sissy ber to start with , but what calss would i be running if i do ?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 4 2008, 11:22 PM~12066296
> *street fame= tupac song. mural of tupac + lowriders + girls+ city/street  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:  


mine is "juicy" wich is also a song 





 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 5 2008, 11:22 AM~12069589
> *:0  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> i like mine "juicy" [
> :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 5 2008, 10:25 AM~12069617
> *:0
> *






 :0


----------



## BASH3R

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

yo rene. Do u have the back of ur kick stand capped off? I think u have 3 and a half mods. Semi .


----------



## 2lowsyn

where the kick stand goes is taken off and smoothn out .
iv ben talkn to the poor boys about getn some forks and sissy bars done , where would that put me ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

parts dont bump u up in class. Just mods


----------



## 2lowsyn

UHaaa. so then im runing in the semi class hu . what makes it semi . the down tube is gone thers parts filld in , and what els ?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 5 2008, 10:47 AM~12069788
> *yo rene. Do u have the back of ur kick stand capped off? I think u have 3 and a half mods. Semi .
> *


it doesnt look like a semi to me, it looks more like a full because of the mod on the down tube, which makes it four


and if u get custom parts, paint, upholstery and mold the back fender on to the frame it can go to radical :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

basher by the book yes about. But lrm dont count parts


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 5 2008, 11:29 AM~12070168
> *basher by the book yes about. But lrm dont count parts
> *


from what i know you need mostly everything custom not store bought


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 5 2008, 10:18 AM~12069560
> *hay what calls is my bike running in and what would i have to do to get not just more point but maby a higher class .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i know what i missing but what parts do i should i get , i was thinkn cutom forks and sissy ber to start with , but what calss would i be running if i do ?
> *


Your a Semi. Look at your competition where your from and compare your bike to them. You might want to also work on a better paint job since you can get alot of points for that.


----------



## 817Lowrider

sweet


----------



## 2lowsyn

yha the paint actuly came out good, it was just that it was can paint , im working on getn a paint gun and some auto paint. i would like for most of the work to be done by me.and not be sent out all the time .


----------



## 2lowsyn

heres a sneak peek of what i want them to LOOK like 
i guss thees would be forks, but not what i want for the bike just the look i thought up of.
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o3/uplo...parts/forks.jpg


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 5 2008, 12:32 PM~12070199
> *Your a Semi. Look at your competition where your from and compare your bike to them. You might want to also work on a better paint job since you can get alot of points for that.
> *


you dont know shit :angry: :|


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 5 2008, 01:22 PM~12071249
> *you dont know shit :angry:  :|
> *


so then what class is it O-B-1cAnoby ?


----------



## BASH3R

So what up artie?? what catagorie is it??


----------



## 817Lowrider

buhahahahaha!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

semi. Hey art did u clear my frame?


----------



## 817Lowrider

arts a hoe


----------



## OSO 805

2 THA TOP! 
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST! 

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS! 
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!
HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
who is from THEE ARTISTICS C.C from nor cal??? :dunno:


----------



## OSO 805

WAS UP LOKOS :nicoderm: :420:


----------



## 817Lowrider

yes


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 5 2008, 03:20 PM~12072188
> *yes
> *


WORKING ON YOUR RIDE


----------



## OSO 805

????????? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

still working on my bike


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 5 2008, 09:18 AM~12069560
> *hay what calls is my bike running in and what would i have to do to get not just more point but maby a higher class .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i know what i missing but what parts do i should i get , i was thinkn cutom forks and sissy ber to start with , but what calss would i be running if i do ?
> *


different mods, which require stiping the paint down, we working metal, all that shit. what would work on getting more points is re-chroming EVERYTHING. do some different graphics or pinstriping to break up the paint job. all kinds of shit you can do. for starters, get your parts show chrome.


----------



## tequila sunrise

TRAFFIC C.C. SHOW THIS SUNDAY!!!
upland, ca.


----------



## 817Lowrider

odessa round the corner


----------



## 817Lowrider

soon as i get my frame ill be ready


----------



## 817Lowrider

to role to the show


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 5 2008, 04:59 PM~12072505
> *TRAFFIC C.C. SHOW THIS SUNDAY!!!
> upland, ca.
> *


yes sir


----------



## 817Lowrider

we rollin


----------



## Lil Spanks

basher???????????????


----------



## 817Lowrider

what up


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 5 2008, 06:01 PM~12073080
> *what up
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

crazy


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 5 2008, 04:59 PM~12073053
> *basher???????????????
> *


wazzz crakin??


----------



## 817Lowrider

u clear and ship yet?


----------



## 817Lowrider

poppin


----------



## 817Lowrider

woaaa


----------



## 817Lowrider

sitten here at work chillen


----------



## 817Lowrider

sitten here at work chillen


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Nov 5 2008, 05:10 PM~12073147-->
> 
> 
> 
> poppin
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2008, 05:27 PM~12073301
> *woaaa
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Nov 5 2008, 05:31 PM~12073342
> *sitten here at work chillen
> *


note: crack makes you talk to your self even online


----------



## 817Lowrider

almost out


----------



## 817Lowrider

lol crack


----------



## BASH3R

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: BASH3R, Artistics.TX, *tequila sunrise*

post pix of your bike and spill the wine :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

sweet


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 4 2008, 05:22 PM~12061568
> *For anybody in cali that wants to go
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12050862
> *


FUCK THAT SHIT, last minute post. im going to the show in upland. gonna be a larger turnout than the food drive. last year's upland show WAS THE SHIT.


----------



## 817Lowrider

uhh ooo


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 5 2008, 04:39 PM~12073439
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: BASH3R, Artistics.TX, tequila sunrise
> 
> post pix of your bike and spill the wine  :biggrin:
> *


i'll post em when i get home...roughly around 8:00. im trying to get ahold of the guy who bought spill the wine so i can take it out. he's hard to get on the phone. im thinkin of buying it back. my brother wasn't into the shows as much as i am, so we'll see.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 5 2008, 05:50 PM~12073529
> *i'll  post em when i get home...roughly around 8:00. im trying to get ahold of the guy who bought spill the wine so i can take it out. he's hard to get on the phone. im thinkin of buying it back. my brother wasn't into the shows as much as i am, so we'll see.
> *


 :biggrin: 

spill the wine is a pretty sick bike :0


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 5 2008, 05:40 PM~12073448
> *sweet
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 5 2008, 07:27 PM~12073898
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 5 2008, 07:27 PM~12073898
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 5 2008, 09:27 PM~12073898
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHE LIKES THE SMELL OF HER OWN FEMALE JUICE


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 5 2008, 06:32 PM~12073940
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


funny but kinda nasty :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao: :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 5 2008, 07:35 PM~12073963
> *funny but kinda nasty  :0
> *


trufff!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

buhahahahahahahahah


----------



## 817Lowrider

Im catching up


----------



## 817Lowrider

ahhh we meet again


----------



## 817Lowrider

ohhh damn it


----------



## BASH3R

Crack kills mathafucka!!


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 5 2008, 09:31 PM~12074582
> *ohhh damn it i just realized i'm a bish!!
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 5 2008, 08:40 PM~12074678
> *I be on that dick like this
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 5 2008, 08:39 PM~12074671
> *Crack kills mathafucka!!
> *


say no to crack!


----------



## eric ramos

basher stop whoring


----------



## 2lowsyn

basher you perv 









:roflmao:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 5 2008, 03:53 PM~12072461
> *different mods, which require stiping the paint down, we working metal, all that shit. what would work on getting more points is re-chroming EVERYTHING. do some different graphics or pinstriping to break up the paint job. all kinds of shit you can do. for starters, get your parts show chrome.
> *


yha i wanted to brake it up but didnt realy put the efert befor , now that im takeing the paint off ill see what i can do. im realy working on geting better parts. and maby use thees parts on another bike for street.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 5 2008, 09:52 PM~12074822
> *i luv crack!
> *


Bitch wheres my Glass!!! :angry:


----------



## BASH3R

Stop whoring?? :0 :chessy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 5 2008, 08:56 PM~12074864
> *basher stop whoring
> *


buhahahahah


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 5 2008, 09:07 PM~12074980
> *yha i wanted to brake it up but didnt realy put the efert befor , now that im takeing the paint off ill see what i can do. im realy working on geting better parts. and maby use thees parts on another bike for street.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 5 2008, 09:08 PM~12074988
> *Bitch wheres my Glass!!!  :angry:
> *


tomorrow I will give it to nat.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Art??? Sup on my bike. times running out


----------



## 817Lowrider

just orders some parts from aztlan.










These








These








and a set of these. All for Dangerous.


----------



## 817Lowrider

almost 5 bills eak!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

DEAD IN HERE TONIGHT.


----------



## 817Lowrider

been whoring it up in here


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 12:53 AM~12076550
> *DEAD IN HERE TONIGHT.
> *


   


ITS FUCKING BOORING


----------



## 817Lowrider

truefff


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

I NEED A SET OF THESE


----------



## tequila sunrise

here is my bike after 6 months after completion back in '95 nov/dec lrb.








and here is the last time i took some good pics of it last year.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 5 2008, 10:59 PM~12076645
> *I NEED A SET OF THESE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my favorite square twist bars.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 5 2008, 10:59 PM~12076646
> *here is my bike after 6 months after completion back in '95 nov/dec lrb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the last time i took some good pics of it last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 5 2008, 10:59 PM~12076645
> *I NEED A SET OF THESE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sent ya a friend request


----------



## tequila sunrise

candy tangerine with gold pearl with candy purple and lace graphics by mario's autoworks, montclair, ca. (mario de alba jr. from elite c.c.)








for artistic technicians website with mz sexia


----------



## tequila sunrise

i have more of my brother's bike, but this is the only one i have on my photobucket. hopefully the new owner of it will let me get some detailed pics of it saturday. sucks that my brother didn't have it for long. 







im pushing for the guy to let me take it out to the show in upland sunday.


----------



## 817Lowrider

whos the new owner? what club is he with.


----------



## tequila sunrise

by the way, YES THEY ARE BOTH SCHWINNS :biggrin: 
TEQUILA SUNRISE= scwhinn handlebars, cranks, fenders, seat post clamp, gooseneck, kickstand. serial numbers on back of frame, did research and it is a 64.
SPILL THE WINE= schwinn seat, handlebars, cranks, tail light (originally just a reflector, but put a light fixture inside), and pedals. 63 schwinn stingray.


----------



## 817Lowrider

oohhh sweet.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 5 2008, 09:09 PM~12076797
> *whos the new owner? what club is he with.
> *


not really a NEW owner, he bought it back in '99. his name is jose, from STYLE c.c. in so cali. he lives a few blocks from my parents and bought it for his grandson. it's been covered and hasn't seen daylight since last year when i busted it back out for a christmas drive. thick ass layers of dust on it. i washed it, waxed it, polished the chrome and gold, scrub the shit out of the whitewalls (looked brown) and made it look just like it did when we took it to shows back in the days. took me 3 hrs....that's a long time to spend on a bike :uh: i might have to do it again for this weekend :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 6 2008, 03:07 PM~12076757
> *i have more of my brother's bike, but this is the only one i have on my photobucket. hopefully the new owner of it will let me get some detailed pics of it saturday. sucks that my brother didn't have it for long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im pushing for the guy to let me take it out to the show in upland sunday.
> *


damn thats sweet as.


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Nov 5 2008, 10:22 PM~12076984
> *damn thats sweet as.
> *


x2
hay TS would you ever do anything to that bike ? (upgrade wise)
just asking


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

are you going to be able to make it to this mike?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12050862


----------



## tequila sunrise

which one? mine? maybe get shit re-chromed, get as much o.g. schwinn stuff i can. want it to look simple and most of all rideable. i was thinkin of hitting up wicked or tony o for new parts, maybe even bone collector...but since it was in the music vids and shit, i want to leave it the way it was when it appeared on there...kinda like how gypsy rose was on the opening credits for the 70's show CHICO AND THE MAN, that way, people will recognize it. 
as far as my brother's, not sure. if i actually do buy it back, maybe some parts here and there, nothin major


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 5 2008, 11:40 PM~12077238
> *which one? mine? maybe get shit re-chromed, get as much o.g. schwinn stuff i can. want it to look simple and most of all rideable. i was thinkin of hitting up wicked or tony o for new parts, maybe even bone collector...but since it was in the music vids and shit, i want to leave it the way it was when it appeared on there...kinda like how gypsy rose was on the opening credits for the 70's show CHICO AND THE MAN, that way, people will recognize it.
> as far as my brother's, not sure. if i actually do buy it back, maybe some parts here and there, nothin major
> *


no faced. its sweet as is. ever wanna sell it. lmk :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 5 2008, 09:39 PM~12077228
> *are you going to be able to make it to this mike?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12050862
> *


nobody CALLED or PM'D me on it, which was discussed on the meeting. i missed the part when u guys mentioned it on our topic. i DO have a life and can't be on lay it low 24/7 to read every thing said. that's why there is lack of communication. everybody has eachother's phone numbers, and if not, there is a button that is known as a so the answer is no, i already planned shit out, and since it's already gonna be a bitch to use my dad's truck for upland show, im not gonna stress over something that i wasn't even told of till i found out myself. sorry, but :dunno:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 5 2008, 09:44 PM~12077276
> *no faced. its sweet as is. ever wanna sell it. lmk :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: never gonna sell it buddy :nono: :nono:


----------



## 817Lowrider

it is what it is.


----------



## tequila sunrise

Code:


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rjeVgkMYOgQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rjeVgkMYOgQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

hope i did it right
or this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjeVgkMYOgQ


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 6 2008, 12:00 AM~12077471
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 5 2008, 09:51 PM~12077373
> *nobody CALLED or PM'D me on it, which was discussed on the meeting. i missed the part when u guys mentioned it on our topic. i DO have a life and can't be on lay it low 24/7 to read every thing said. that's why there is lack of communication. everybody has eachother's phone numbers, and if not, there is a button that is known as a so the answer is no, i already planned shit out, and since it's already gonna be a bitch to use my dad's truck for upland show, im not gonna stress over something that i wasn't even told of till i found out myself. sorry, but  :dunno:
> *


shit was just mentioned couple a days ago. there is no reason for a long ass explantion.


----------



## BASH3R

Damm tequila ur bike, spill the wine and freaky b's cutie pie are my favorite bikes in thee artistics


----------



## tequila sunrise

then to make it simple...i already had plans to go to the traffic car show.


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 5 2008, 10:40 PM~12077238
> *which one? mine? maybe get shit re-chromed, get as much o.g. schwinn stuff i can. want it to look simple and most of all rideable. i was thinkin of hitting up wicked or tony o for new parts, maybe even bone collector...but since it was in the music vids and shit, i want to leave it the way it was when it appeared on there...kinda like how gypsy rose was on the opening credits for the 70's show CHICO AND THE MAN, that way, people will recognize it.
> as far as my brother's, not sure. if i actually do buy it back, maybe some parts here and there, nothin major
> *


yha i here you on that . gypsy rose is one bad ass influential ride .


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 6 2008, 12:06 AM~12077530
> *Damm tequila ur bike, spill the wine and freaky b's cutie pie are my favorite bikes in thee artistics
> *


wait till DB comes out. lol


----------



## 2lowsyn

hay tequila did you get a chance to check out the work iv done in the model section ?


----------



## tequila sunrise

don't get me wrong, faced parts look bad ass if done right, but for this bike i was lucky to get a shitload of o.g. schwinn parts for free that were in good condition, so i saved me time and money from getting new parts. helped out too that my dad's friend owned a chrome shop and dipped it in along with parts from big rigs, didn't charge us since he usually does bumpers and stuff like that.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 5 2008, 10:14 PM~12077610
> *hay tequila did you get a chance to check out the work iv done in the model section ?
> *


keep up with the building, ask questions, get ideas. and as far as deep brown, just by lookin at the forks i can tell its gonna be bad ass


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 6 2008, 12:16 AM~12077634
> *keep up with the building, ask questions, get ideas. and as far as deep brown, just by lookin at the forks i can tell its gonna be bad ass
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks homie. soon.


----------



## tequila sunrise

gettin late, gots to get my beauty sleep for work tomorrow.  :420:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 5 2008, 10:07 PM~12077540
> *then to make it simple...i already had plans to go to the traffic car show.
> *


we all had plans. gotta set priorities. make sure to take pics @ upland


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 6 2008, 12:17 AM~12077650
> *gettin late, gots to get my beauty sleep for work tomorrow.    :420:
> *


night homie.


----------



## BASH3R

We'll see but i like the simple schwinn more then the otger bikes cause its hard to keep them clean and simple cause when u walk in a bike shop and u have money to burn then that where it all goes,... well thats what happens to me


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

eh basher you can get a plaque for me???


----------



## 817Lowrider

I need a new one myself.


----------



## BASH3R

Yeah i can get u the plaques, wat do u want chrome or gold??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 6 2008, 12:26 AM~12077744
> *Yeah i can get u the plaques, wat do u want chrome or gold??
> *


I want a chrome car size. Ill pm you in a week or so. :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

chrome with so. cal how much is it shipped?


----------



## BASH3R

Car size is 140 in chrome

and chrome bc plaque is 60 plus shipping, to freaky it should be 5 - 7 dollars

a new member said he can get bc plaques for 30 but i havent talked to him about it, ill find out by tommorow night though


----------



## 817Lowrider

id pay top dollar 4 a casted one. LOL


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

lmk im going to get one


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## BASH3R

cool, by when do u need it??


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 5 2008, 10:43 PM~12077827
> *cool, by when do u need it??
> *


not in a rush but would like one soon :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

alright, ill hit you up tomorow for the shipping and to see if i can get them cheaper


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

:biggrin: thanks


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 6 2008, 12:38 AM~12077807
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

where my frame


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 6 2008, 12:06 AM~12077956
> *:biggrin: thanks
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 09:35 AM~12079103
> *where my frame
> *


ready to be shipped


----------



## 817Lowrider

dang


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 6 2008, 09:42 AM~12079139
> *
> *


if we can i can go sat to the bike shop for a meeting and meet everyone...ill let you know tonite


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 09:54 AM~12079224
> *dang
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

ship it. I just ordered hella parts for it.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 5 2008, 10:19 PM~12077664
> *we all had plans. gotta set priorities. make sure to take pics @ upland
> *


oh yeah, a shitload....hopefully there will be pleanty of tits and ass :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

BUHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 6 2008, 10:57 AM~12079638
> *oh yeah, a shitload....hopefully there will be pleanty of tits and ass :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

sooo...


----------



## 817Lowrider

what's the deal


----------



## 817Lowrider

ooo


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 6 2008, 08:55 AM~12079232
> *if we can i can go sat to the bike shop for a meeting and meet everyone...ill let you know tonite
> *


saturday is not a good day, most of them work and so do i


----------



## 817Lowrider

crazy


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 11:22 AM~12080257
> *crazy
> *


loco


----------



## 817Lowrider

trufff


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 12:47 PM~12080430
> *trufff
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

you's a hoe!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

ok, so who is going to the food drive, and who is going to show their bike at the show for traffic? that way we can set up where and when to meet up for either event.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Art is the new age hoe-mo


----------



## 817Lowrider

one of these days im going to cali


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 6 2008, 10:18 AM~12080235
> *saturday is not a good day, most of them work and so do i
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

and slapping the shit out of art!


----------



## 817Lowrider

hmmm...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 01:18 PM~12080696
> *one of these days im going to cali
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 01:24 PM~12080746
> *and slapping the shit out of art!
> *


<----- will slap this shit out of u


----------



## 817Lowrider

with a hug :happysad:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 12:29 PM~12080799
> *with a hug :happysad:
> *


joto :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

then I am going to...


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 12:30 PM~12080811
> *then I am going to...fight a sumo
> *


 :0


----------



## tequila sunrise

^^oooh shit...what's he gonna do? hno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

go have a drink.


----------



## 817Lowrider

with his mom :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

and on that sunday


----------



## 817Lowrider

i am going to church


----------



## 817Lowrider

then a car show.


----------



## 817Lowrider

and finaly home


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 01:34 PM~12080844
> *go have a drink a rape my self
> *


 :| :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

he speaks


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Nov 6 2008, 12:30 PM~12080811-->
> 
> 
> 
> then I am going to...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 12:34 PM~12080844
> *go have a drink.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 12:35 PM~12080857
> *with his mom :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 12:36 PM~12080864
> *and on that sunday
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 12:37 PM~12080870
> *i am going to church
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 12:38 PM~12080880
> *then a car show.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 12:40 PM~12080896
> *and finaly home
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 12:41 PM~12080904
> *
> *


 CRACK KILLS MAYNE!!!  :| :nosad: :loco:


----------



## tequila sunrise

what happens i cali goes on youtube!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

u are a sad sad man


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 12:44 PM~12080943
> *u are a sad sad man
> *


HAHAH YOU SOUND ALL DEPRESSED :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

buhahahaha


----------



## 817Lowrider

borred at work


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 6 2008, 12:44 PM~12080942
> *what happens i cali goes on youtube!!!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

cant see vids on mx phone :nosad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

cant see vids on mx phone :nosad:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 12:56 PM~12081048
> *cant see vids on mx phone  :nosad:
> *


YOUR MISSING OUT MAYNE


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 01:48 PM~12080978
> *borred at work so im jacking off under the table
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 02:33 PM~12081381
> *damn
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

remember to ship


----------



## tequila sunrise

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=438620
let's hit this one up next month


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 6 2008, 02:30 PM~12081859
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=438620
> let's hit this one up next month
> *


hmmmm


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 6 2008, 03:30 PM~12081859
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=438620
> let's hit this one up next month
> *


i can walk there, thats how close it is


----------



## 817Lowrider

u know whats fucked up. It is easier to have some parts cut faced then custom twisted. You know twisted takes time .But it takes forever to get it when you have something cut faced.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 03:47 PM~12082007
> *u know whats fucked up. It is easier to have some parts cut faced then custom twisted. You know twisted takes time .But it takes forever to get it when you have something cut faced.
> *


and....... :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

3 more hours


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 02:47 PM~12082007
> *u know whats fucked up. It is easier to have some parts cut faced then custom twisted. You know twisted takes time .But it takes forever to get it when you have something cut faced.
> *


*WHHHHAAAT DID YOU JUST SAY??*  :scrutinize:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 03:49 PM~12082023
> *3 more hours
> *


AND.................. :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

i wanna go home


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 03:55 PM~12082083
> *i wanna go home
> *


*AND.............????????* :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 6 2008, 04:12 PM~12082244
> *AND.............????????  :|
> *


 :|


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 6 2008, 01:50 PM~12081000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL @ AT THE WOMAN IN THE PT CRUISER :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

gangster


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 04:57 PM~12082679
> *gangster
> *


 :|


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 6 2008, 03:47 PM~12082573
> *LOL @ AT THE WOMAN IN THE PT CRUISER  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: i would of some how run that foo over lol :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

bahahaha chicken head


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 6 2008, 03:43 PM~12083181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bok bok bok chicken head...bok bok!!!
fuckin money hungry bitch, nobody even took a bite of that shit. i'd ask for about 3 month's worth of fee meals...$100,000 is overkill. dumb bitch


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 6 2008, 08:32 PM~12083641
> *bok bok bok chicken head...bok bok!!!
> fuckin money hungry bitch, nobody even took a bite of that shit. i'd ask for about 3 month's worth of fee meals...$100,000 is overkill. dumb bitch
> *


hell id ask for more, but i know what juan would ask for...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Nov 6 2008, 06:34 PM~12083665
> *hell id ask for more, but i know what juan would ask for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


buhahahahaha


----------



## 817Lowrider

Just aite some bad ass tacos. man it was a boring as day but its finally over for me.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 6 2008, 01:43 PM~12080930
> *CRACK KILLS MAYNE!!!   :|  :nosad:  :loco:
> *


bahahahahahahaaha


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 6 2008, 09:54 AM~12079222
> *ready to be shipped
> *


SO SHIP IT PUTO!!!


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 6 2008, 05:05 PM~12083418
> *:biggrin:  i would of some how run that foo over lol :roflmao:
> *


X mutha fuckn 200 , i would have shot that fucker im from TEJAS get it stright foo, we aint gangsta we survivors out here .


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 07:42 PM~12084247
> *SO SHIP IT PUTO!!!
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 6 2008, 08:07 PM~12084562
> *:|
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 



:thumbsdown:


----------



## show-bound

yall have officially f'd this topic...


:nosad: <shakes head in shame!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 6 2008, 08:10 PM~12084597
> *yall have officially f'd this topic...
> :nosad: <shakes head in shame!
> *


 :| :| :|


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 6 2008, 07:10 PM~12084597
> *yall have officially f'd this topic...
> :nosad: <shakes head in shame!
> *


 :biggrin: i know i did my job uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

DDamn thats huge


----------



## 2lowsyn

GOD DAMN THAT IS OVER SIZED , WE AINT OLD FOOL


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 6 2008, 08:16 PM~12084659
> *GOD DAMN THAT IS OVER SIZED , WE AINT OLD FOOL
> *


IDK Sam is 31 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 2lowsyn

LOL


----------



## huggybear!

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 07:14 PM~12084633
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


COULD THIS BE ANY FUCKEN BIGGER YOU BLIND BASTARD! :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by huggybear!_@Nov 6 2008, 08:25 PM~12084766
> *COULD THIS BE ANY FUCKEN BIGGER YOU BLIND BASTARD! :uh:
> *


buhahahahahah ima edit it :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I fixed the big ass flyer


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 09:42 PM~12084924
> *I fixed the big ass flyer
> *


now i cant see it :uh:


----------



## my daughter bike

:wow:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 6 2008, 08:25 PM~12084760
> *LOL
> *


buhahahahahha


----------



## huggybear!

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 07:47 PM~12084985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BOOM !


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by huggybear!_@Nov 6 2008, 08:48 PM~12084993
> *BOOM !
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 09:52 PM~12085030
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


thats fucked up....lol


----------



## huggybear!

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 07:52 PM~12085030
> * :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 2lowsyn

well this page is a waist of space


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 6 2008, 08:57 PM~12085085
> *well this page is a waist of space
> *


buhahahahahhaha yes it is :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

Old pic whe I first got my forks


----------



## 817Lowrider

throw back last year


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 07:01 PM~12085121
> *buhahahahahhaha yes it is :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Nov 6 2008, 09:09 PM~12085188
> *:twak:
> *


  sup stilo


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 09:06 PM~12085162
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old pic whe I first got my forks
> *


Just noticed that the frame is now dangerous.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 07:10 PM~12085198
> *  sup stilo
> *


not much just chillin


----------



## 817Lowrider

cool me too. been on LIL all day ahahah from work and now home.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 07:15 PM~12085238
> *cool me too. been on LIL all day ahahah from work and now home.
> *


ha gotta get ur daily doze


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 10:15 PM~12085238
> *Lil Rob!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW+Nov 6 2008, 09:23 PM~12085311-->
> 
> 
> 
> ha gotta get ur daily doze
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> buhahahahahah x2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-81.7.TX._@Nov 6 2008, 09:25 PM~12085340
> *mmmmm BABY BASH!
> *


The fuck?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Any one got some fans for sale?


----------



## 817Lowrider

*Free Seat LMK if you want it 16 inch*


----------



## huggybear!




----------



## 817Lowrider

:nosad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 6 2008, 08:53 PM~12085046
> *thats fucked up....lol
> *


I thought it was pretty funny


----------



## 817Lowrider

*Free Seat LMK if you want it 16 inch*


----------



## 817Lowrider

Artistics.TX Jul 2006 22,165 119 1.18%
KAKALAK Mar 2005 14,595 94 0.93%
HOOD$TATU$ Feb 2006 5,761 64 0.63%
801Rider Jun 2003 11,601 62 0.61%
1 LOW AZTEC Aug 2008 827 62 0.61%
*`*Felisha*`* Jul 2008 385 62 0.61%
louies90 Feb 2007 14,887 61 0.60%
SIC'N'TWISTED Jun 2005 21,640 56 0.55%
BigTigger R.O. Jul 2005 3,050 54 0.53%
HustlerSpank Jun 2003 3,443 54 0.53%


----------



## 817Lowrider

We almost there!


----------



## 817Lowrider

*2000*


Im done!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :| 
NOW GO GET MY GLASS!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 6 2008, 09:44 PM~12085542
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :|
> NOW GO GET MY GLASS!!!
> *


How many yard?


----------



## 817Lowrider

*Free Seat LMK if you want it 16 inch*

If yall dont want it Ill give it away out side the club


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 10:45 PM~12085553
> *How many yard?
> *


3yds should be enuff!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 6 2008, 10:03 PM~12085732
> *3yds should be enuff!!
> *


sweet Ill go get it out


----------



## BASH3R

juan ill take that seat


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 08:51 PM~12085617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Seat LMK if you want it 16 inch
> 
> If yall dont want it Ill give it away out side the club
> *


Let me know.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+Nov 6 2008, 10:18 PM~12085875-->
> 
> 
> 
> juan ill take that seat
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pm addy. I send it out next friday.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Nov 6 2008, 10:18 PM~12085877
> *Let me know.
> *


sorry Raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez

itsaight


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 6 2008, 10:21 PM~12085900
> *itsaight
> *


----------



## BASH3R

I sent umy addy over myspace cause im on my phone 

thnx juan ill hook you up if i got something u want


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 6 2008, 10:28 PM~12085974
> *I sent umy addy over myspace cause im on my phone
> 
> thnx juan ill hook you up if i got something u want
> *


No worries bro.


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 817Lowrider

from OT!


----------



## 817Lowrider

from OT


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

Kinda want something on my arm like that.


----------



## 817Lowrider

I got some thing like this on my arm. the clown.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Pantera.  TX Baby :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 09:47 PM~12086175
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pantera.   TX Baby :biggrin:
> *


WOOO, THER NOT COMING are they , ther broken up.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 6 2008, 11:01 PM~12086286
> *WOOO, THER NOT COMING are they , ther broken up.
> *


  :yessad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 09:45 PM~12086148
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda want something on my arm like that.
> *


The only thing I would do is leave out the brownpride.com part. Other then that, its cool.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## casper805

CHILLY WILLY, six trey impala
faggets


----------



## six trey impala

Q-vole Pinches Jotos :wave: :wave:


----------



## six trey impala

AYE GUEY I MUST BE SEEING A GHOST

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: six trey impala, tequila sunrise, CHILLY WILLY, *casper805*
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
What up foo


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 09:51 PM~12085617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Seat LMK if you want it 16 inch
> 
> If yall dont want it Ill give it away out side the club
> *


looks like ur tampon


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 6 2008, 11:51 PM~12086795
> *AYE GUEY I MUST BE SEEING A GHOST
> 
> 4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: six trey impala, tequila sunrise, CHILLY WILLY, casper805
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> What up foo
> *


x805


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 6 2008, 10:49 PM~12086766
> *CHILLY WILLY, six trey impala
> faggets
> *


sup cunt


----------



## Lil Spanks

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: CHILLY WILLY, six trey impala, casper805, tequila sunrise
mike will see you at the show


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 6 2008, 09:51 PM~12086795
> *AYE GUEY I MUST BE SEEING A GHOST
> 
> 4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: six trey impala, tequila sunrise, CHILLY WILLY, casper805
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> What up foo
> *


how u been?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 6 2008, 09:53 PM~12086811
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: CHILLY WILLY, six trey impala, casper805, tequila sunrise
> mike will see you at the show
> *


 :yes:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 6 2008, 09:53 PM~12086811
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: CHILLY WILLY, six trey impala, casper805, tequila sunrise
> mike will see you at the show
> *


 :yes: still haven't heard back from jose (guy who bought my brother's bike)


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 6 2008, 11:56 PM~12086838
> *:yes:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 6 2008, 11:57 PM~12086842
> *:yes: still haven't heard back from jose (guy who bought my brother's bike)
> *


 :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 6 2008, 10:55 PM~12086826
> *how u been?
> *


Alright im getting by...what bout u? whats new?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 6 2008, 11:58 PM~12086854
> *Alright im getting by...what bout u? whats new?
> *


*HE HAS HERPIS*


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 6 2008, 10:00 PM~12086870
> *HE HAS HERPIS
> *


it suppose to be a secret :uh: lol


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 6 2008, 09:58 PM~12086854
> *Alright im getting by...what bout u? whats new?
> *


me to hows the car?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 7 2008, 12:01 AM~12086883
> *it suppose to be a secret  :uh:  lol
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 6 2008, 11:01 PM~12086883
> *it suppose to be a secret  :uh:  lol
> *


----------



## six trey impala

:roflmao: :roflmao: 
on his mouth :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 7 2008, 12:03 AM~12086897
> *
> *


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 6 2008, 11:02 PM~12086891
> *me to hows the car?
> *


good...finally got to cruise it this year rolled it alot...ima tear it apart again this winter...gonna pull the motor out and redo everything on it and repaint all the engine bay got another tranny i wanna slap in it too...might be getting juiced too...


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 7 2008, 12:04 AM~12086912
> *
> *


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 6 2008, 10:04 PM~12086910
> *good...finally got to cruise it this year rolled it alot...ima tear it apart again this winter...gonna pull the motor out and redo everything on it and repaint all the engine bay got another tranny i wanna slap in it too...might be getting juiced too...
> *


whens it getting juiced?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 7 2008, 12:00 AM~12086870
> *HE HAS HERPIS
> *


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 6 2008, 11:08 PM~12086944
> *whens it getting juiced?
> *


maybe this winter...not sure though...cause ima spend alot on the motor...


----------



## six trey impala

I got a G-body too...i might sell it to dump the money into the 63


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 6 2008, 10:08 PM~12086949
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u find a place yet? have u even posted it up on here u fucker


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 6 2008, 11:50 PM~12086779
> *Q-vole Pinches Jotos :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up trey


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 11:14 PM~12087004
> *what up trey
> *


Sup Juan whats new?


----------



## casper805

ok so just incase dumbass art hasnt posted shit up yet next year is the 5 year anniversary of the bike club so yes whe will b throwing a show n whe need all of u to help out in some way whe need to find a location some sponsers n trophies n flyers n since i heard tx chapter was throwing a show next year i was thinking how bout whe have both shows on the same day? wat u guys think tx nm might throw theyr own show to


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 7 2008, 12:09 AM~12086961
> *I got a G-body too...i might sell it to dump the money into the 63
> *


Whatcha got. :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 7 2008, 12:15 AM~12087011
> *ok so just incase dumbass art hasnt posted shit up yet next year is the 5 year anniversary of the bike club so yes whe will b throwing a show n whe need all of u to help out in some way whe need to find a location some sponsers n trophies n flyers n since i heard tx chapter was throwing a show next year i was thinking how bout whe have both shows on the same day? wat u guys think tx nm might throw theyr own show to
> *


We can see if NM wants to come down to ours.


----------



## 817Lowrider

I wanna do it at the end of the season or close to it.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 7 2008, 12:15 AM~12087010
> *Sup Juan whats new?
> *


Not much lil this lil of that


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 07:51 PM~12085617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Seat LMK if you want it 16 inch
> 
> If yall dont want it Ill give it away out side the club
> *


ill take it it if no one else had dibs. im building a 16 4 my nephew


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 11:15 PM~12087018
> *Whatcha got. :cheesy:
> *











comin foe yo ass!!! eats up cuttys :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

Ay casper i got a sponsor and i know some one that can do trophies, i could help u find a location but the question is what city?? :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 7 2008, 12:15 AM~12087011
> *ok so just incase dumbass art hasnt posted shit up yet next year is the 5 year anniversary of the bike club so yes whe will b throwing a show n whe need all of u to help out in some way whe need to find a location some sponsers n trophies n flyers n since i heard tx chapter was throwing a show next year i was thinking how bout whe have both shows on the same day? wat u guys think tx nm might throw theyr own show to
> *


HIS COLOR


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR+Nov 7 2008, 12:19 AM~12087063-->
> 
> 
> 
> ill take it it if no one else had dibs. im building a 16 4 my nephew
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Basher got it.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Nov 7 2008, 12:19 AM~12087066
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comin foe yo ass!!! eats up cuttys :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Its a regal. no dice.hahah


----------



## Lil Spanks

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: CHILLY WILLY, BASH3R, FREAKY BEHAVIOR, JUSTDEEZ, Artistics.TX, six trey impala, casper805
THERES ARE SPONSER :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

*Instead of TX having a show I a m really 100% SURE I can go to yalls. *


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 10:21 PM~12087104
> *Instead of TX having a show I a m really 100% SURE I can go to yalls.
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 7 2008, 12:21 AM~12087104
> *Instead of TX having a show I a m really 100% SURE I can go to yalls.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: HE'S GOT JOKES


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 11:20 PM~12087083
> *Basher got it.
> Its a regal. no dice.hahah
> *


gonna be coming to a show near you ON THA BUMPER!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 7 2008, 12:24 AM~12087124
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: HE'S GOT JOKES
> *


Thats real talk. whos house can I crash at?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 7 2008, 12:25 AM~12087137
> *Thats real talk. whos house can I crash at?
> *


 IF YOU DO YOU CAN CRASH AT MY PAD


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 7 2008, 12:24 AM~12087130
> *gonna be coming to a show near you ON THA BUMPER!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 7 2008, 12:27 AM~12087156
> *IF YOU DO YOU CAN CRASH AT MY PAD
> *


*Set a date and I am there guaranteed!

I want to meet EVERYONE!!!*


----------



## Lil Spanks

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: CHILLY WILLY, *socios b.c. prez*, Artistics.TX, BASH3R, six trey impala, FREAKY BEHAVIOR
:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

*If it is after April I will have vacation time.*


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 6 2008, 11:15 PM~12087011
> *ok so just incase dumbass art hasnt posted shit up yet next year is the 5 year anniversary of the bike club so yes whe will b throwing a show n whe need all of u to help out in some way whe need to find a location some sponsers n trophies n flyers n since i heard tx chapter was throwing a show next year i was thinking how bout whe have both shows on the same day? wat u guys think tx nm might throw theyr own show to
> *


I dont know when it is but I cant make it.


----------



## 817Lowrider

I dont want to rent a car so Yall gonna have to drive me around and keep me fed and drunk.lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 11:32 PM~12087204
> *I dont want to rent a car so Yall gonna have to drive me around and keep me fed and drunk.lol
> *


thats a mission :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 11:32 PM~12087204
> *I dont want to rent a car so Yall gonna have to drive me around and keep me fed and drunk.lol
> *


It sounds like your not going to be staying with Casper.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 7 2008, 12:30 AM~12087185
> *I dont know when it is but I cant make it.
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

yup


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

eh art you going to the food drive sunday?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: socios b.c. prez, casper805, FREAKY BEHAVIOR, six trey impala, CHILLY WILLY, BASH3R


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 7 2008, 12:34 AM~12087219
> *It sounds like your not going to be staying with Casper.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: HE''L EAT CASPER


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 7 2008, 12:34 AM~12087215
> *thats a mission :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Damn right Tacos and Corona. :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 10:21 PM~12087104
> *Instead of TX having a show I a m really 100% SURE I can go to yalls.
> *


didnt u guys say u already had throphies? whos the sponser basher?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 6 2008, 10:36 PM~12087239
> *eh art you going to the food drive sunday?
> *


u wrote friday huh


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 11:37 PM~12087254
> *Damn right Tacos and Corona. :biggrin:
> *


shit more like taco truck Pinche Panson


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 7 2008, 12:38 AM~12087265
> *u wrote friday huh
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 7 2008, 12:37 AM~12087255
> *didnt u guys say u already had throphies? whos the sponser basher?
> *


*We do but we decided to hold off on our show. saving the trophies for when we do have it. :biggrin: *


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 6 2008, 10:38 PM~12087265
> *u wrote friday huh
> *


lol yea im fuckin tripping


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 7 2008, 12:40 AM~12087292
> *We do but we decided to hold off on our show. saving the trophies for when we do have it. :biggrin:
> *


*REAL TALK*


----------



## casper805

u should use them for this show


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 7 2008, 12:40 AM~12087288
> *shit more like taco truck Pinche Panson
> *


damn skippy puto :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 7 2008, 12:42 AM~12087315
> *u should use them for this show
> *


*WHEN FUCCCCKER*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 7 2008, 12:42 AM~12087315
> *u should use them for this show
> *


 :nono:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 7 2008, 12:41 AM~12087308
> *REAL TALK
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 6 2008, 10:46 PM~12087361
> *WHEN FUCCCCKER
> *


summer ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 7 2008, 12:49 AM~12087393
> *summer ?
> *


I say sooner. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

Yall set a date so I can set a date. I can book my flight and hotel(Do I need a hotel or what?)


----------



## 817Lowrider

*Yo Art whats the deal with my frame? How long? When will it be here? LMK?*


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Jan 14 2007, 07:48 PM~6987424
> *this is the time where i kick erics ass for beein a ****
> *


----------



## BASH3R

The sponsor is a bike shop


----------



## six trey impala

damn i miss that shit^^^
RIP CUTTY


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Nov 7 2008, 12:55 AM~12087446-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NorCalLux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Jan 14 2007, 08:48 PM~6987424
> *
> this is the time where i kick erics ass for beein a ****
> *
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
Click to expand...


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 6 2008, 10:57 PM~12087465
> *damn i miss that shit^^^
> RIP CUTTY
> *


x2


----------



## casper805

ok so any ideas on wat days whe should have it?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 7 2008, 12:55 AM~12087443
> *Yo Art whats the deal with my frame?  How long? When will it be here? LMK?
> *


ILL GIVE IT TO BUCK FUCK ASS


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

JUNE 23 MY BIRTHDAY =)


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 7 2008, 12:58 AM~12087473
> *ok so any ideas on wat days whe should have it?
> *


Yall let me know. Im down anything.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 6 2008, 10:59 PM~12087479
> *ILL GIVE IT TO BUCK FUCK ASS
> *


tought he picked it up day after the banquet?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 7 2008, 12:59 AM~12087485
> *Yall let me know. Im down anything.
> *


 :no:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 6 2008, 10:59 PM~12087486
> *tought he picked it up day after the banquet?
> *


HE REDID IT


----------



## 817Lowrider

*I aint got know cash right now. But I will next week. Can yall front me on shipping?*


----------



## casper805

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: FREAKY BEHAVIOR, casper805, Artistics.TX, six trey impala, CHILLY WILLY, BASH3R, socios b.c. prez

just like old times when people would actually b on this topic


----------



## BASH3R

I say may


----------



## casper805

whe gotta pick a day before the first so whe can pass flyers at the majestics new years day


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 7 2008, 01:01 AM~12087497
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: FREAKY BEHAVIOR, casper805, Artistics.TX, six trey impala, CHILLY WILLY, BASH3R, socios b.c. prez
> 
> just like old times when people would actually b on this topic
> *


Come on line more often bitch! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 7 2008, 01:03 AM~12087509
> *Come on line more often bitch! :biggrin:
> *


THEY LEFT CUZ OF YOU *** :angry:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 6 2008, 11:00 PM~12087488
> *:no:
> *


gotta send out erics shirts fucker


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 7 2008, 01:04 AM~12087526
> *THEY LEFT CUZ OF YOU *** :angry:
> *


meh we here. :biggrin: 

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Artistics.TX, casper805, BASH3R, CHILLY WILLY, FREAKY BEHAVIOR


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 11:01 PM~12087495
> *I aint got know cash right now. But I will next week. Can yall front me on shipping?
> *


FSHO


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 11:05 PM~12087536
> *meh we here. :biggrin:
> 
> 5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Artistics.TX, casper805, BASH3R, CHILLY WILLY, FREAKY BEHAVIOR
> *


weres fagget eric i know hes still up


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 7 2008, 01:06 AM~12087540
> *FSHO
> *


Thats whats up LMK when yall can get it here. I need it asap. :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

Ay casper where is majestics show on new years gonna be at??


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 6 2008, 11:07 PM~12087548
> *Ay casper where is majestics show on new years gonna be at??
> *


long beach


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 7 2008, 01:06 AM~12087540
> *FSHO
> *


AND A CHESSEBUGER


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

ANY NEWS ON THE PLAQUE?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 7 2008, 01:07 AM~12087552
> *AND A CHESSEBUGER
> *


Tryin get one right now.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 11:08 PM~12087555
> *Tryin get one right now.
> *


heard u boycoted cause they raised the price of the double cheeseburger


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 7 2008, 12:04 AM~12087526
> *THEY LEFT CUZ OF YOU *** :angry:
> *


X805


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 6 2008, 11:09 PM~12087564
> *X805
> *


so u gonna b down here this sunday?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 7 2008, 01:09 AM~12087564
> *X805
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 7 2008, 12:10 AM~12087575
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your going to scare casper again. :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 7 2008, 01:08 AM~12087560
> *heard u boycoted cause they raised the price of the double cheeseburger
> *


Not where Im from ***


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 7 2008, 12:09 AM~12087571
> *so u gonna b down here this sunday?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BASH3R

nah freaky, homeboy didnt call me or answer his phone to meet up, and for shipping dont worry about it i got u coverd


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 6 2008, 11:12 PM~12087592
> *:yes:
> *


u showing?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 7 2008, 01:11 AM~12087587
> *Your going to scare casper again.  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

when do you want me to send the payment out? pm me on who you want me to make it out to uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 7 2008, 12:12 AM~12087602
> *u showing?
> *


Were taking a car and thats it. But I will be there all day.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 7 2008, 01:12 AM~12087592
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn Yall brought this thread back from all the bullshit I posted earlier. ahahahaha


----------



## BASH3R

Imma send u a message over myspace cause i cant send or reply pm on my cell


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 7 2008, 01:15 AM~12087625
> *Damn Yall brought this thread back from all the bullshit I posted earlier. ahahahaha
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
Artistics.TX Jul 2006 22,227 136 1.41%
KAKALAK Mar 2005 14,595 94 0.98%
81 lac Apr 2008 2,725 71 0.74%
bucky Apr 2007 2,871 65 0.68%
CHILLY WILLY Dec 2003 10,300 62 0.64%
*`*Felisha*`* Jul 2008 385 62 0.64%
1 LOW AZTEC Aug 2008 827 57 0.59%
kandychromegsxr May 2006 5,686 56 0.58%
BigTigger R.O. Jul 2005 3,051 55 0.57%
louies90 Feb 2007 14,887 54 0.56%


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 7 2008, 12:17 AM~12087635
> *Member  Joined  Total Member Posts  Posts Today  % of todays posts
> Artistics.TX  Jul 2006  22,227  136  1.41%
> KAKALAK  Mar 2005  14,595  94  0.98%
> 81 lac  Apr 2008  2,725  71  0.74%
> bucky  Apr 2007  2,871  65  0.68%
> CHILLY WILLY  Dec 2003  10,300  62  0.64%
> *`*Felisha*`*  Jul 2008  385  62  0.64%
> 1 LOW AZTEC  Aug 2008  827  57  0.59%
> kandychromegsxr  May 2006  5,686  56  0.58%
> BigTigger R.O.  Jul 2005  3,051  55  0.57%
> louies90  Feb 2007  14,887  54  0.56%
> *


great


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 7 2008, 01:18 AM~12087640
> *great
> *


like old times :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 11:15 PM~12087625
> *Damn Yall brought this thread back from all the bullshit I posted earlier. ahahahaha
> *


i dont think u did that flyer big enough


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 7 2008, 01:18 AM~12087640
> *great
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 7 2008, 01:18 AM~12087643
> *i dont think u did that flyer big enough
> *


bahahahahahahahaha. I just copied and pasted.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 6 2008, 11:16 PM~12087632
> *Imma send u a message over myspace cause i cant send or reply pm on my cell
> *


 2008 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 7 2008, 01:17 AM~12087635
> *Member  Joined  Total Member Posts  Posts Today  % of todays posts
> Artistics.TX  Jul 2006  22,227  136  1.41%
> KAKALAK  Mar 2005  14,595  94  0.98%
> 81 lac  Apr 2008  2,725  71  0.74%
> bucky  Apr 2007  2,871  65  0.68%
> CHILLY WILLY  Dec 2003  10,300  62  0.64%
> *`*Felisha*`*  Jul 2008  385  62  0.64%
> 1 LOW AZTEC  Aug 2008  827  57  0.59%
> kandychromegsxr  May 2006  5,686  56  0.58%
> BigTigger R.O.  Jul 2005  3,051  55  0.57%
> louies90  Feb 2007  14,887  54  0.56%
> *


IM THE OLDEST ONE IN THIS MUTHER FUCKER :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

5 Members: Artistics.TX, FREAKY BEHAVIOR, CHILLY WILLY, *show-bound*, BASH3R


:cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: show-bound, Artistics.TX, socios b.c. prez, casper805, BASH3R, FREAKY BEHAVIOR

DAMN ALL TA MEMBERs AND a WANNA BE lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 7 2008, 01:20 AM~12087656
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: show-bound, Artistics.TX, socios b.c. prez, casper805, BASH3R, FREAKY BEHAVIOR
> 
> DAMN ALL TA MEMBERs AND a WANNA BE lol
> *


bahahahahahahaha


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 7 2008, 12:20 AM~12087656
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: show-bound, Artistics.TX, socios b.c. prez, casper805, BASH3R, FREAKY BEHAVIOR
> 
> DAMN ALL TA MEMBERs AND a WANNA BE lol
> *


meh


----------



## Lil Spanks

X713


----------



## 817Lowrider

yo bach when you changing your name to something different. LOL


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 7 2008, 02:21 AM~12087664
> *meh
> *


lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 7 2008, 01:21 AM~12087664
> *meh
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

whats up with them patches? should we get some?


----------



## Lil Spanks

THIS IS FOR CASPER


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 7 2008, 01:24 AM~12087682
> *THIS IS FOR CASPER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is so fucking gay its not even funny :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

ahahahaahahah Sam always misses the real talk and always catches the bullshit in here. ahahahaha


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 7 2008, 02:22 AM~12087672
> *whats up with them patches? should we get some?
> *


 :yes: :yes: 
put them on leather bullet proof <style> flack jackets :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 7 2008, 02:26 AM~12087702
> *ahahahaahahah Sam always misses the real talk and always catches the bullshit in here. ahahahaha
> *


 :rant:  :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 7 2008, 01:27 AM~12087705
> *:yes:  :yes:
> put them on leather bullet proof <style> flack jackets :biggrin:
> *


or leather vest like the one hootie from rollerz gots for bikers got ahaha :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 7 2008, 01:26 AM~12087697
> *That is so fucking gay its not even funny :|
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Im outs for a change ahahahahah Lates


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 7 2008, 01:30 AM~12087734
> *Im outs for a change ahahahahah  Lates
> *


ME TOO


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 7 2008, 02:28 AM~12087715
> *or leather vest like the one hootie from rollerz gots for bikers got ahaha :biggrin:
> *


thats the one im talking bout!! bullet poof "style" velcro adjustable


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 11:21 PM~12087666
> *yo bach when you changing your name to something different. LOL
> *


lol idk everyone knows me as fb thats why i didnt change it


----------



## show-bound

:biggrin: http://www.legendaryusa.com/Legendary_SRC_..._Vest_p/src.htm


----------



## casper805

late


----------



## 817Lowrider

dont know bout bp style but yeah


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 7 2008, 02:37 AM~12087784
> *dont know bout bp style but yeah
> *


http://www.LegendaryUSA.com/PhotoGallery.a...roductCode=LMA1


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 7 2008, 02:37 AM~12087784
> *dont know bout bp style but yeah
> *


thats the one homeboy had...


----------



## show-bound

http://www.legendaryusa.com/PhotoGallery.a...uctCode=ST1169B


----------



## erick323

uffin: whats new with the club!!


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 7 2008, 12:07 AM~12087548
> *Ay casper where is majestics show on new years gonna be at??
> *


ur ganna go or what!!!!


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 5 2008, 11:26 PM~12077744
> *Yeah i can get u the plaques, wat do u want chrome or gold??
> *











basher i need another one of this cant u order me one or what!! :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

i work sunday at 6. fuckk.. i cant make it to the food drive


----------



## 817Lowrider

ouch


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by erick323+Nov 7 2008, 01:08 AM~12087878-->
> 
> 
> 
> ur ganna go or what!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah imma go to this one for sure
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-erick323_@Nov 7 2008, 01:42 AM~12087940
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basher i need another one of this cant u order me one or what!! :biggrin:
> *


chrome 60, gold 80 

i send you a pm regardidng the plaques :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

so... Yall set a date


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 7 2008, 08:48 AM~12089036
> *so... Yall set a date
> *


 :nosad: but i think it should be in may for ricardo :angel:


----------



## 2lowsyn

your going on a date , WITH WHO ! !


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 7 2008, 12:47 AM~12087819
> *http://www.legendaryusa.com/PhotoGallery.a...uctCode=ST1169B
> *


http://www.dickies.com/wc2/product.asp?cat...SENHOWER+JACKET :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

5th year aniv for the B.C. Throwing a lil bike show in So Cal.


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 7 2008, 08:54 AM~12089089
> *http://www.dickies.com/wc2/product.asp?cat...SENHOWER+JACKET  :0
> *


are them the jackets were going to get ?

just a heads up IM FUCKING 25 YRS OLD TO DAY im getn old :uh:


----------



## mitchell26

happy birthday man, i been out all night wishin a friend happy birthday too, hope you have a good one.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 7 2008, 07:51 AM~12088653
> *i work sunday at 6. fuckk.. i cant make it to the food drive
> *


----------



## OSO 805

WERE'S THE SHOW FOR SUNDAY???........IN O.C


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 7 2008, 10:05 AM~12089716
> *WERE'S THE SHOW FOR SUNDAY???........IN O.C
> *


traffic or the food drive??


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Nov 7 2008, 09:19 AM~12089328
> *happy birthday man, i been out all night wishin a friend happy birthday too, hope you have a good one.
> *


thanks bro 


when is that show we are suppose to have ?
so i can get the moon walk , also did you guys want 2 or 1 -big or small ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

happy birthday rene


----------



## 2lowsyn

thanks bro.

just pm me when you get the info for the show .


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Nov 7 2008, 12:19 PM~12089328
> *happy birthday man, i been out all night wishin a friend happy birthday too, hope you have a good one.
> *


you alcoholic :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

rene man ur profile says ur b.day is the 11th. Its the 7th


----------



## 817Lowrider

todays the 7th


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 7 2008, 08:56 AM~12089110
> *5th year aniv for the B.C. Throwing a lil bike show in So Cal.
> *


if we find a place as son as possible :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

sweet


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 7 2008, 12:07 PM~12090801
> *sweet
> *


dulce


----------



## 817Lowrider

just a reminder tx chap dues are do on the 10th I have sams do already. If ur gonna be late lmk via pm or call me


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## erick323




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Nov 7 2008, 12:25 PM~12090968
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

i hope looks that cool


----------



## BASH3R

im in need of a banner :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

im tryn to find another guy that makes em


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Nov 7 2008, 12:25 PM~12090968
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN! ! :0 :cheesy: thats bad ass really like that sloop slop that the frame gots.


----------



## BASH3R

Alright cool, and what are the sizes of the banner?? imma start asking around from some that can make them


----------



## 817Lowrider

i get 3x2 and 5x3


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 7 2008, 02:12 PM~12091910
> *i get 3x2 and 5x3
> *


imma see if i could get them done


----------



## 817Lowrider

cant wait to get my parts from aztlan


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 7 2008, 02:27 PM~12092073
> *cant wait to get my parts from aztlan
> *


how much did you pay for the twisted rims??
i like them but 220 is kinda pricey but ill pay that just to have them :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

i spent lil under 5 bill total. All free cash. I camd up


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Nov 7 2008, 01:25 PM~12090968
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my first bike i did :tears: :tears: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

hope mine is that clean


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 7 2008, 04:09 PM~12092486
> *hope mine is that clean
> *


*FINISHED*  IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN


----------



## 817Lowrider

no I dont know what u mean


----------



## 817Lowrider

yo rene. I cant respond to emails right now. Ill pm U later


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 7 2008, 01:14 PM~12091939
> *imma see if i could get them done
> *


look up the yellowpages under SIGNS, shitload of people that can do them. there are 2 places across the street from my work that can get them done, so if we want them done quick...hit me up, send the $.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 7 2008, 05:18 PM~12093434
> *look up the yellowpages under SIGNS, shitload of people that can do them. there are 2 places across the street from my work that can get them done, so if we want them done quick...hit me up, send the $.
> *


yeah i know, theres a bunch of people that do them around here too, im gonna ask around and compare prices and if i cant find any for some reason ill just hit you up :cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 7 2008, 07:59 AM~12089134
> *are them the jackets were going to get ?
> 
> just a heads up IM FUCKING 25 YRS OLD TO DAY im getn old  :uh:
> *


i used to have this one. warm as fuck, and they look good embroidered. 
http://www.dickies.com/wc2/product.asp?cat...58+PREMIUM+COAT

happy b-day, i'll be 28 on xmas eve...THAT'S FUCKIN OLD, and im still playin with bikes and model cars...when will i grow up  :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 7 2008, 04:27 PM~12093506
> *yeah i know, theres a bunch of people that do them around here too, im gonna ask around and compare prices and if i cant find any for some reason ill just hit you up  :cheesy:
> *


im sure you'll find someone. just make sure you take in the plaque and have them do a match of it. shouldn't be hard. I used to work at a place that airbrushes the banners, not sure if they are still in business, but i'll hit them up if i can find them. i know they aren't in the original building anymore.


----------



## 817Lowrider

bbhahaha ill be 21 on the 4th of dec


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 7 2008, 05:39 PM~12093581
> *im sure you'll find someone. just make sure you take in the plaque and have them do a match of it. shouldn't be hard. I used to work at a place that airbrushes the banners, not sure if they are still in business, but i'll hit them up if i can find them. i know they aren't in the original building anymore.
> *


airbrushed banner will look sick, i could probably do that :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 7 2008, 01:35 AM~12087770
> *:biggrin: http://www.legendaryusa.com/Legendary_SRC_..._Vest_p/src.htm
> *












Street Racer Bulletproof design - now in 5 popular colors!

Special MC Club Discount Pricing on orders of 6 or more!
Click Quantity Discount button below.

List Price: $150.00
Our Price: $139.95
You Save $10.05!


:biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 7 2008, 05:34 PM~12093554
> *i used to have this one. warm as fuck, and they look good embroidered.
> http://www.dickies.com/wc2/product.asp?cat...58+PREMIUM+COAT
> 
> happy b-day, i'll be 28 on xmas eve...THAT'S FUCKIN OLD, and im still playin with bikes and model cars...when will i grow up   :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO i know i feel the same way :uh: 
but im working on getn a car soon.

alright jaun, ldid you at least read it , we can talk about it here . i need to get some prices soon BEFOR THE 15 so i can save up and start geting some show quality shit. no more playing around.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 7 2008, 04:19 PM~12092558
> *no I dont know what u mean
> *


Ur bike dumb assss :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 7 2008, 09:11 PM~12094902
> *Ur bike dumb assss :angry:
> *


Explain?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 5 2008, 10:47 PM~12076437
> *just orders some parts from aztlan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a set of these. All for Dangerous.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 7 2008, 09:14 PM~12094922
> *Explain?
> *


im wiping my ass on the frame


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 7 2008, 09:21 PM~12094996
> *im wiping my ass on the frame
> *


Liar. All I know is my frame better be here by Next week or Im gonna


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 7 2008, 09:28 PM~12095067
> *Liar. All I know is my frame better be here by Next week or Im gonna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BRING IT :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 7 2008, 09:33 PM~12095104
> *BRING IT :angry:
> *


  Oh I will. I will bring it full force! :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 7 2008, 08:21 PM~12094996
> *im wiping my ass on the frame
> *


Take it to the show this weekend so I can check it out and take some pics.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 7 2008, 09:51 PM~12095224
> *Take it to the show this weekend so I can check it out and take some pics.
> *


IM GIVING IT TO FREAKEY TO SHIP IT


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 7 2008, 09:35 PM~12095118
> *  Oh I will. I will bring it full force! and a peace of chicken :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 7 2008, 08:52 PM~12095233
> *IM GIVING IT TO FREAKEY TO SHIP THESE NUTZ
> *


great


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 7 2008, 09:53 PM~12095235
> *:uh:
> *


HATE HATE HATE HATE

Fuck yo couch!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 7 2008, 09:53 PM~12095237
> *great
> *


secret pm sent


----------



## 817Lowrider

So So So unbelievably gay.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 7 2008, 09:59 PM~12095275
> *HATE HATE HATE HATE
> 
> Fuck yo bike!*


----------



## 817Lowrider

We need to really update the myspace page.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 7 2008, 10:05 PM~12095314
> *We need to really update the myspace page.
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 7 2008, 10:03 PM~12095303
> *How dare you!*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 7 2008, 10:06 PM~12095318
> *Now what buddy* :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

*An ASS WOOPIN WILL BE AT YOUR DOOR MONDAY MORNING!*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 7 2008, 10:09 PM~12095349
> *<span style='color:red'>BRING IT GOMER PILE*


----------



## 817Lowrider

No gomer here buddy! Texas ass woopin coming for ya!


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 8 2008, 02:02 PM~12095297
> *So So So unbelievably gay.
> *


thats what she said.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Nov 7 2008, 10:23 PM~12095471
> *thats what she said.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 7 2008, 11:39 PM~12096185
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 7 2008, 11:46 PM~12096241
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


:|


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 7 2008, 01:18 PM~12091420
> *im in need of a banner  :angry:
> *


i could maybe get u one !! :biggrin:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 7 2008, 01:40 PM~12091624
> *DAMN!  !  :0  :cheesy: thats bad ass really like that sloop slop that the frame gots.
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Jagster
[email protected]
213-703-3229


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Nov 7 2008, 11:52 PM~12096287
> *i could maybe get u one !! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BASH3R

Eric whats up with the banners?? can u get me one?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 8 2008, 12:48 AM~12096756
> *Eric whats up with the banners?? can u get me one?
> *


http://www.onlybanners.com//postCODE6=blac...d23466&cjdh8735

Check these out homie hella good deal


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 8 2008, 12:55 AM~12096811
> *
> *


u check out the banners?


----------



## mitchell26

hell yeah, sweet banner-age.


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 7 2008, 11:48 PM~12096756
> *Eric whats up with the banners?? can u get me one?
> *


yep i could


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 8 2008, 01:03 AM~12097187
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

buahgahahahahah


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 7 2008, 11:50 PM~12096774
> *http://www.onlybanners.com//postCODE6=blac...d23466&cjdh8735
> 
> Check these out homie hella good deal
> *


ttt for a hella of a deal


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Nov 8 2008, 02:05 AM~12097197
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## 2lowsyn

because
u
save 
cash 
homie

bush


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 8 2008, 01:30 AM~12097260
> *because
> u
> save
> cash
> homie
> 
> bush
> *


 :uh: 

busch


----------



## socios b.c. prez

real talk


----------



## bad news

ttt for the erica


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 8 2008, 02:56 AM~12097302
> *ttt for the erica
> *


x2


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 7 2008, 07:28 PM~12095067
> *Liar. All I know is my frame better be here by Next week or Im gonna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how long have u been waiting for it?
oh, the frame, not about how long you've been waitin to throw down :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 8 2008, 12:00 PM~12098669
> *how long have u been waiting for it?
> oh, the frame, not about how long you've been waitin to throw down  :biggrin:
> *


I sent it to him in Feb


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 7 2008, 04:48 PM~12093644
> *airbrushed banner will look sick, i could probably do that  :cheesy:
> *


trust me, it would look bad as fuck. i was gonna do one, but no use of me carring a banner if money is tight at times and not able to show. but all that is gonna change.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 8 2008, 10:03 AM~12098682
> *I sent it to him in Feb
> *


damn that's a long time for someone to be lagging it.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 8 2008, 12:09 PM~12098721
> *damn that's a long time for someone to be lagging it.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 8 2008, 12:50 AM~12096774
> *http://www.onlybanners.com//postCODE6=blac...d23466&cjdh8735
> 
> Check these out homie hella good deal
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 8 2008, 12:18 PM~12098775
> *
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## BASH3R

Wheres casper?? :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 8 2008, 02:03 PM~12099401
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


BUWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## tequila sunrise

who knows, he's a ghost...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 8 2008, 02:19 PM~12099480
> *who knows, he's a ghost...
> *


a friendly ghost. :|


----------



## BASH3R

:0


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 8 2008, 01:15 AM~12097221
> *
> *


----------



## BASH3R

Eric how much are the banners??


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 8 2008, 02:19 PM~12099483
> *a friendly ghost. :|
> *


so GAY :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 8 2008, 04:06 PM~12099974
> *so GAY :|
> *


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 8 2008, 02:36 PM~12099836
> *Eric how much are the banners??
> *


hold on let me find the number!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

:|


----------



## erick323

:nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Nov 8 2008, 08:17 PM~12101265
> *:nicoderm:
> *


what up E

*AFFA*


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 8 2008, 07:20 PM~12101277
> *what up E
> 
> AFFA
> *


nothing much at home just got laid


----------



## 817Lowrider

sweet.


----------



## eric ramos

i see nuthin is new as always :uh:


----------



## erick323

yeah i also finish tattooing too, my back hurt like hell!!!


----------



## BASH3R

Cool just let me know in a pm how much they are


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 8 2008, 07:46 PM~12101475
> *Cool just let me know in a pm how much they are
> *


well have u sen the one that we have how big it is!!!


----------



## BASH3R

I want the big one, i think its 5x3


----------



## 817Lowrider

yes sir good size


----------



## erick323

yeah thats the one we have i think they got it for 80 bucks!! not sure


----------



## 817Lowrider

*I wanna say I am sorry for arguing over the net disrespecting my club in a negative manner. I will watch what I type from now on Sorry Art!*  


A
F
F
A


----------



## BASH3R

Alright homie just let me know so i can start getting the cash together


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 8 2008, 08:02 PM~12101631
> *Alright homie just let me know so i can start getting the cash together
> *


for sure man! :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

fuck you 12 year old missed me?


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 8 2008, 08:06 PM~12101668
> *fuck you 12 year old missed me?
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

bahahahaahahahaha yes


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 8 2008, 08:44 PM~12101891
> *AS OF NOW, JAUN YOU WILL BE ON PROBATION UNTILL FUTHER NOTICE, AND WILL NOT BE PRES. AS OF NOW. I WILL HAVE SAM TAKE CHARGE OF TX AND THEIR DUES. I'M GETTING TIRED OF YOUR STUPIDITY AND FIGHTING WITH OTHER PEOPLE..YOU MAKE YOUR CHAPTER AND THE CLUB LOOK BAD. SO I WILL LET YOU KNOW WHAT I'M GOING TO DO TO YOU.......SHIT LIKE THIS MAKES ME WANNA LEAVE THE LOWRIDING SCENE FOR GOOD, BECUASE WHO EVER THALK SHIT, IT COMES TO ME, NOT YOU ,ME  FOR SOMETHING THAT I DID NOT SAY OR DO...NEXT PERSON TRYS THIS AGAIN, GETS KICKED OUT FOR GOOD. END OF STROY :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BASH3R

Dayymm that was deep right there :happysad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

pm sent


----------



## eric ramos

fuk u art


----------



## 817Lowrider

if u acually read the thread. I didnt start shit


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 8 2008, 11:56 PM~12102342
> *if u acually read the thread. I didnt start shit
> *


you should still edit all that chit...its normal chit...sensitive topic..


----------



## 817Lowrider

done!


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:0


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 8 2008, 09:45 PM~12102253
> *fuk u art
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

HAHAHAAH ART i LoVE HOW 
All oF A SUddEN yU ARE TAkEiN CHARgE !!! =]] HAHAHAH LETz SEE HOw lONg diS iS gONNA LAST ! =0


----------



## BASH3R

Desire go to sleep young lady


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 9 2008, 02:51 AM~12103686
> *HAHAHAAH ART i LoVE HOW
> All oF A SUddEN yU ARE TAkEiN CHARgE !!! =]] HAHAHAH LETz SEE HOw lONg diS iS gONNA LAST ! =0
> *


whats up young lady


----------



## BASH3R

Rbddssdufbrtsapwv


----------



## 817Lowrider

AFFA


----------



## 817Lowrider

yo rene we our fine send dues to me. We are all good trust me


----------



## 2lowsyn

ok , don't go and buy some hamburgers with it :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

haha it goes to the treasure not me. LOL 81.7tx is about to be the new treasure. So he will be taking over those duties soon. A F F A


----------



## 817Lowrider

haha it goes to the treasure not me. LOL 81.7tx is about to be the new treasure. So he will be taking over those duties soon. A F F A


----------



## 2lowsyn

i know i know lmao
anyway i spoke to cody last night the bike hes got is a new bike from academe, and want to change out lil parts for now.he say it real clean and is guna bring it by when he can so i can take some good pics of it.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 9 2008, 05:16 PM~12106367
> *i know i know lmao
> anyway i spoke to cody last night the bike hes got is a new bike from academe, and want to change out lil parts for now.he say it real clean and is guna bring it by when he can so i can take some good pics of it.
> *


I will sedn him a shirt soon. I just need some cash. dont worry I get paid this week. so Ill send it out.


----------



## BASH3R

Ay juan did u sent the seat yet??


----------



## 817Lowrider

Nope not till i get paid bash


----------



## BASH3R

alright g, its ok i dont need it in a hurry anyways


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 9 2008, 06:36 PM~12106806
> *alright g, its ok i dont need it in a hurry anyways
> *


I got you though. I get paid on thurs. Ill send it on fri.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Yo FB! Art give you my frame?


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 9 2008, 06:06 PM~12106329
> *haha it goes to the treasure not me. LOL 81.7tx is about to be the new treasure. So he will be taking over those duties soon. A F F A
> *


i get a discount on dues tho!!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 9 2008, 04:41 PM~12106829
> *Yo FB! Art give you my frame?
> *


not yet this thrusday


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

sum1 hit my back bumper... im fuckin pissed


----------



## BASH3R

Alright thnx juan


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 9 2008, 06:51 PM~12106896
> *i get a discount on dues tho!!
> *


the fuck you do!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 9 2008, 07:02 PM~12106975
> *Alright thnx juan
> *


No problem bro


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 9 2008, 05:46 PM~12106852
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  i cant believe he sold it .


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 9 2008, 09:25 PM~12107752
> *  i cant believe he sold it .
> *


????

say what....


----------



## 817Lowrider

No he didnt


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 9 2008, 07:55 PM~12108117
> *No he didnt
> *


prove it .


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 9 2008, 10:03 PM~12108222
> *prove it .
> *


why you bs-n...

i dont think its funny!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 9 2008, 08:07 PM~12108283
> *why you bs-n...
> 
> i dont think its funny!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 9 2008, 10:16 PM~12108379
> *:uh:
> *


why dont you just stay out the topic...

no more room weys


----------



## bad news




----------



## 817Lowrider

buhahahaha


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 9 2008, 10:32 PM~12108561
> *
> *


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 9 2008, 08:33 PM~12108572
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


iam upset :tears:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 9 2008, 10:35 PM~12108590
> *iam upset  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

thats for spreading rumors...lol


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 9 2008, 08:37 PM~12108612
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> thats for spreading rumors...lol
> *


i know i just wanted to get juan all nosey about it.


----------



## 817Lowrider

bahahahahaha


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 9 2008, 08:48 PM~12108727
> *bahahahahaha
> *


hugs and kisses 

pm pics of noodle 

still waiting 



:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 9 2008, 09:50 PM~12108735
> *hugs and kisses
> 
> pm pics of noodle
> 
> still waiting
> :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


fucken queer. buhahahahahahha


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, LILHOBBZ805


Update the myspace. or pm the password so I can


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 9 2008, 10:57 PM~12108810
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Artistics.TX, LILHOBBZ805
> Update the myspace. or pm the password so I can
> *


x a million!!!

how did you get that .com on there


----------



## BASH3R

X2 i can do magic with myspace lol


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 9 2008, 08:56 PM~12108804
> *fucken queer. buhahahahahahha
> *


dont lie


----------



## 817Lowrider

hmmm you sir are a ****! :|

did you go to the show today?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 9 2008, 09:00 PM~12108855
> *hmmm you sir are a ****! :|
> 
> did you go to the show today?
> *


yup i waited for you but you never showed up


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Nov 9 2008, 09:58 PM~12108830-->
> 
> 
> 
> x a million!!!
> 
> how did you get that .com on there
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im bad ass!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BASH3R_@Nov 9 2008, 09:59 PM~12108837
> *X2 i can do magic with myspace lol
> *


haha sweet


----------



## BASH3R

:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 9 2008, 11:04 PM~12108895
> *:biggrin:
> *


so did someone get the password


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 9 2008, 10:07 PM~12108929
> *so did someone get the password
> *


Still working on it. I sent him a pm.


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 9 2008, 09:14 PM~12109036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Houstone Last Year.
> *


DIGGIN THE HOOPTIE IS IT A SUBURA ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 9 2008, 10:17 PM~12109061
> *DIGGIN THE HOOPTIE IS IT A SUBURA ?
> *


IDK. We rented a car :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 9 2008, 09:18 PM~12109077
> *IDK. We but a bus pass  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 9 2008, 10:23 PM~12109147
> *:0
> *


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 9 2008, 09:26 PM~12109190
> *
> *


x2 i have no idea what youre doing .


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 9 2008, 10:32 PM~12109260
> *x2 i have no idea what youre doing .
> *


O I C


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

i seen arts new regal today tht shit is cleaaan


----------



## BASH3R

Pics?? :biggrin:

n do u have any pics of the food drive??


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

nah i had work... i got there at the end n didnt have my cameraa...


----------



## BASH3R

Its all good, i know some had to take pics :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

yaaaaaaaaaay thannks desiree =)


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

LOLz HAHAHAH yU wELkOME ....=]]...
dEy ANT GoOd bT i TRiEd


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

thyre something =)


----------



## BASH3R

*AWWW SHHIIIT, ONCE AGAIN DESIRE SAVED THE DAY* :cheesy:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

LOL FUCkEN bAShER =]]


----------



## 817Lowrider

sweet pics. Did any one place?


----------



## BASH3R

sooo i heard that ARTISTICS are gonna hit hard in 09 :cheesy:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

LOL oOh whT >??....... Who saID dIS Basher ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Man, too bad you guys didnt make it to the Traffic show. You guys missed out. :yessad:


----------



## BASH3R

A lil bird told me last night


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 9 2008, 11:41 PM~12110213
> *Man, too bad you guys didnt make it to the Traffic show. You guys missed out.  :yessad:
> *


you made it home i hoped the slashed brake lines would stop you . :angry:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

yUpP i hEARd DaT SHOw wAz GoOd EVERy 1 AFTER dAT SHoW wENT ToO cRENSAHW


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 9 2008, 11:42 PM~12110219
> *you made it home i hoped the slashed brake lines would stop you . :angry:
> *


Sorry buddy.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 9 2008, 11:42 PM~12110217
> *A lil bird told me last night
> *


lies.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 9 2008, 11:42 PM~12110222
> *Sorry buddy.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 9 2008, 11:43 PM~12110226
> *
> *


It was cool meeting you too.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

LOL HAHAH wELL bASHER i kAN tELL yU dIS iN 09 HOpEFULLy nEXT yEAR iN vEgAz wE'LL bEE bUSTiN oUT wIT A 64 && A 59 EL CAMiNo =]


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 9 2008, 11:44 PM~12110230
> *LOL HAHAH wELL bASHER i kAN tELL yU dIS iN 09 HOpEFULLy nEXT yEAR iN vEgAz wE'LL bEE bUSTiN oUT wIT A 64 && A 59 EL CAMiNo =]
> *


How many bikes?


----------



## BASH3R

and my 52 bomb :chessy:


----------



## show-bound

TA UP IN THIS BISH>>AND THE RAUL THE HONORARY MEMBER :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 9 2008, 11:47 PM~12110246
> *TA UP IN THIS BISH>>AND THE RAUL THE HONORARY MEMBER :biggrin:
> *


why dont you just marry him . :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 9 2008, 11:47 PM~12110246
> *TA UP IN THIS BISH>>AND THE RAUL THE HONORARY MEMBER :biggrin:
> *


I just make frames for the club.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 9 2008, 11:47 PM~12110243
> *and my 52 bomb :chessy:
> *


 LOL LiER HAHAHA


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 9 2008, 11:48 PM~12110254
> *why dont you just marry him .  :uh:
> *


pass


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 10 2008, 01:48 AM~12110254
> *why dont you just marry him .  :uh:
> *


why dont you beat it and mind your own MIJO!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 9 2008, 11:49 PM~12110263
> *why dont you beat it and mind your own MIJO!
> *


naw iam bored


----------



## socios b.c. prez

show bounds mad.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 9 2008, 11:51 PM~12110277
> *show bounds mad.
> *


his cute when gets all angry . :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

honary member raul. Ahahahaha make him a shirt. Like the one he gave eric


----------



## BASH3R

Desire i do have a bomb :cheesy:
but i still got a long way to go


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 9 2008, 11:52 PM~12110280
> *honary member raul. Ahahahaha make him a shirt. Like the one he gave eric
> *


I still have Erics shirt here. I forgot to send it to him.


----------



## bad news

did art show up today at the show raul?


----------



## 817Lowrider

sams mad cus i caught him slippen with the meat spin.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 10 2008, 01:52 AM~12110280
> *honary member raul. Ahahahaha make him a shirt. Like the one he gave eric
> *


hahaha..

PROSPECT ONE


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 9 2008, 11:54 PM~12110289
> *did art show up today at the show raul?
> *


No, I left like at 2:30 and he said he was an hour away.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 9 2008, 11:54 PM~12110291
> *sams mad cus i caught him slippen with the meat spin.
> *


bwahahaha


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 9 2008, 11:53 PM~12110285
> *Desire i do have a bomb :cheesy:
> but i still got a long way to go
> *


LOLz REALLyyy dEN Fix iT && gET iN dA kLUbb =]]


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 9 2008, 11:55 PM~12110293
> *No, I left like at 2:30 and he said he was an hour away.
> *


lame .


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 9 2008, 11:54 PM~12110292
> *hahaha..
> 
> PROSPECT ONE
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 9 2008, 11:54 PM~12110291
> *sams mad cus i caught him slippen with the meat spin.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 10 2008, 01:55 AM~12110297
> *LOLz REALLyyy dEN Fix iT && gET iN dA kLUbb =]]
> *


what kind of car are you workin on...?????


----------



## bad news

MITCH FOR MOD 09


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 10 2008, 01:57 AM~12110305
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


this fagol sent it in a PM and lil sky was right next to me...asshole!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

great


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 9 2008, 11:58 PM~12110314
> *this fagol sent it in a PM and lil sky was right next to me...asshole!
> *


THAT HAPPEND TO BUT MY DAUGHTER WAS NEXT TO ME I WAS SO PISSED !!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: GOING THING SHE WAS TO YOUNG TO UNDERSTAND


----------



## 817Lowrider

buhahahahaha


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 9 2008, 11:57 PM~12110308
> *what kind of car are you workin on...?????
> *


 A 64 wAgON =]]


----------



## BASH3R

yup thats wat imma do lil des 

and san its a 52 dodge pick up i got it for free :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 10 2008, 02:00 AM~12110329
> *A 64 wAgON =]]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i always thought wagons were ass...
lately after seeing the UCE one...really grown on me!


----------



## 817Lowrider

mitch 4 mod 09 bitches


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 10 2008, 12:01 AM~12110332
> *yup thats wat imma do lil des
> 
> and san its a 52 dodge pick up i got it for free :cheesy:
> *


LOL LiL dEz HAHAHAHA FUNNyy =]]
AWWW dATz koO dA yOUNg gENERATiON iS takEN oVR :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 10 2008, 02:01 AM~12110332
> *yup thats wat imma do lil des
> 
> and san its a 52 dodge pick up i got it for free :cheesy:
> *


post pics!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 10 2008, 12:01 AM~12110334
> *i always thought wagons were ass...
> lately after seeing the UCE one...really grown on me!
> *


 EEEEE HELL yA dAT SHiTz FUCkEN hARd dATz wHT MOTiVAtEd Mi =]] :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

nice wagon


----------



## BASH3R

that 64 is gonna be another ARTISTIC CREATION


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 10 2008, 02:03 AM~12110342
> *EEEEE HELL yA dAT SHiTz FUCkEN hARd dATz wHT MOTiVAtEd Mi =]] :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


that mutha is bad ass!


----------



## BASH3R

Ill post pics tommorow, my lazy ass is laying in bed right now :0


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 10 2008, 12:03 AM~12110344
> *nice wagon
> *


THANkz


----------



## show-bound

i wish you guys would post more pics when yall go to the shows!


----------



## 817Lowrider

yo sam we gonna be deep in odessa


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 10 2008, 02:09 AM~12110372
> *yo sam we gonna be deep in odessa
> *


whos all coming!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Me u my bro eric omar suposedly a prospect. And all the kids


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 10 2008, 02:17 AM~12110393
> *Me u my bro eric omar suposedly a prospect. And all the kids
> *


the fam is coming with over here!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 10 2008, 12:03 AM~12110345
> *that 64 is gonna be another ARTISTIC CREATION
> *


HELL yA && My dADDyyzzz 59 iS GoNNA bEE bAd ASz


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 10 2008, 12:08 AM~12110364
> *i wish you guys would post more pics when yall go to the shows!
> *


dNT TRipP i ALwAyz tAkE pIxxx !! =]] i goT yU HAHA


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 10 2008, 02:22 AM~12110408
> *HELL yA  && My dADDyyzzz 59 iS GoNNA bEE bAd ASz
> *


????


----------



## 817Lowrider

yeah my bro is bringing his 2 oldest


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 10 2008, 02:27 AM~12110430
> *yeah my bro is bringing his 2 oldest
> *


i will bring the canopy so we can post the banner and bring chairs...


----------



## BASH3R

Is the 59 the elco??


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 10 2008, 12:39 AM~12110468
> *Is the 59 the elco??
> *


yUpP iLL GiVE yU A SNEAk pEAk 2MAROOw LOLz


----------



## BASH3R

Hell yeah :cheesy: 

damm is this the longest youve been online here?? :0


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## 817Lowrider

bad ass


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 10 2008, 12:48 AM~12110497
> *Hell  yeah :cheesy:
> 
> damm is this the longest youve been online here?? :0
> *


hEREZ dA SNEAk pEAkk =]] 
<CENTER>








<CENTER>








<CENTER>








<CENTER>


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 10 2008, 02:42 PM~12114586
> *hEREZ dA SNEAk pEAkk =]]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


awwww shitt :cheesy:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 10 2008, 02:45 PM~12114620
> *awwww shitt  :cheesy:
> *


LOL HAHAHA yU dUMb !


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 10 2008, 02:46 PM~12114631
> *LOL HAHAHA yU dUMb !
> *


 :tears: 



arent you supposed to be in skool lil dess?? :0


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 10 2008, 02:47 PM~12114643
> *:tears:
> arent you supposed to be in skool lil dess??  :0
> *


LOL HAHAHAH yES bT AM oN My LAp TOppp && AM HELLA boARD ARENT yU MR ?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 10 2008, 02:54 PM~12114732
> *LOL HAHAHAH yES bT AM oN My LAp TOppp && AM HELLA boARD ARENT yU MR ?
> *


:0 

skool is against my religion :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 10 2008, 02:57 PM~12114767
> *:0
> 
> skool is against my religion :biggrin:
> *


foo yu wer at church for the longest yesturday!
we wer gonna go to yur pad after the show.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 10 2008, 02:57 PM~12114767
> *:0
> 
> skool is against my religion :biggrin:
> *


LOLz HAHAHA wHT A LAME


----------



## BASH3R

> foo yu wer at church for the longest yesturday!
> we wer gonna go to yur pad after the show.
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> i was at church but it didnt start till an hour after you guys called
> i was just chillen with a homegurl :0


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> foo yu wer at church for the longest yesturday!
> we wer gonna go to yur pad after the show.
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> i was at church but it didnt start till an hour after you guys called
> i was just chillen with a homegurl :0
> 
> 
> 
> haha wut yu thought we were gonna kock blok!
Click to expand...


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> foo yu wer at church for the longest yesturday!
> we wer gonna go to yur pad after the show.
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> i was at church but it didnt start till an hour after you guys called
> i was just chillen with a homegurl :0
> 
> 
> 
> wELL bOTH oF yA'LL ARE LAME kUz yU bASHER yU COULd oF kAME wIT kASpER && yU fERNE kUz yU kOULD oF STAyEd && wENT ToO cRENSAHw WiT dA kLUbb :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 10 2008, 12:03 AM~12110340
> *post pics!
> *


my camera is dead right now but these are the only pics i found of my bomb :0


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 10 2008, 03:07 PM~12114897
> *wELL bOTH oF yA'LL ARE LAME kUz yU bASHER yU COULd oF kAME wIT kASpER && yU fERNE kUz yU kOULD oF STAyEd && wENT ToO cRENSAHw WiT dA kLUbb  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i didnt know casper was going


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 10 2008, 03:07 PM~12114897
> *wELL bOTH oF yA'LL ARE LAME kUz yU bASHER yU COULd oF kAME wIT kASpER && yU fERNE kUz yU kOULD oF STAyEd && wENT ToO cRENSAHw WiT dA kLUbb  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


na na 
he kul dof gon but i kuldnt kas how wuld i hav gon home =(
hah


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Nov 10 2008, 03:14 PM~12114979
> *na na
> he kul dof gon but i kuldnt kas how wuld i hav gon home =(
> hah
> *


LOL HAHAHAHA ANGEL HE SAiD hE wAz dOWN bT yU LEFT !


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 10 2008, 03:07 PM~12114900
> *my camera is dead right now but these are the only pics i found of my bomb  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dATz gEEEE EEE MANN yU gOTTA wORk oN ALOT ! dATz A MAjOR pROjECT .....AMA HiT SwiTCHEz oN yU WHEN yOUR SHiTz dONE !! HAHHA Jkkkk


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 10 2008, 03:17 PM~12115005
> *dATz gEEEE EEE MANN yU gOTTA wORk oN ALOT ! dATz A MAjOR pROjECT .....AMA HiT SwiTCHEz oN yU WHEN yOUR SHiTz dONE !! HAHHA Jkkkk
> *


yup i gotta put alot into it  

all it has is a running motor lol :cheesy:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 10 2008, 03:22 PM~12115043
> *yup i gotta put alot into it
> 
> all it has is a running motor lol :cheesy:
> *


  HEyy SOMETHiN iS SOMETHiN iTz A START


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 10 2008, 03:36 PM~12115203
> * HEyy SOMETHiN iS SOMETHiN iTz A START
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

looks good bash. Good luck on the middle. I have not even started on the cutty yet.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 10 2008, 04:05 PM~12115469
> *looks good bash. Good luck on the middle. I have not even started on the cutty yet.
> *


thnx :biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 10 2008, 07:05 PM~12115469
> *looks good bash. Good luck on the middle. I have not even started on the cutty yet.
> *


nice signature fool :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Nov 10 2008, 05:45 PM~12115842
> *nice signature fool :biggrin:
> *


Im on the campaign trail. :biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 10 2008, 07:49 PM~12115878
> *Im on the campaign trail. :biggrin:
> *


nice, hes got my vote :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Nov 10 2008, 06:19 PM~12116156
> *nice, hes got my vote :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 817Lowrider

your new bike? Bad ass lil 16 inch. I have a 16 inch schwinn


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 10 2008, 09:48 PM~12119936
> *your new bike? Bad ass lil 16 inch. I have a 16 inch schwinn
> *


how much?? :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 10 2008, 10:54 PM~12120052
> *how much?? :cheesy:
> *


never.LOL its mine. cost me to much to get it. I will do it up after the cutty.


----------



## BASH3R

Chit


----------



## 817Lowrider

I am going to visit my schwinn dealer soon.


----------



## BASH3R

Cool well let me know if i find any


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 9 2008, 10:41 PM~12110213
> *Man, too bad you guys didnt make it to the Traffic show. You guys missed out.  :yessad:
> *


no truck to throw the bikes in  :tears: :tears: here is just a FEW. i had to ride with my dad in the jag.


----------



## tequila sunrise




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 10 2008, 09:32 PM~12119716
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no offense basher but i like you're brother's bike more


----------



## tequila sunrise

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















i couldn't take as many pics as i wanted cuz i had my dad, sis, and gf with me and they always sayin "hurry up and take a picture and catch up..." fuck it, next time im going alone and get the shots i REALLY want. :angry:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 10 2008, 11:55 PM~12120944
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


big ol doo doo factory


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 10 2008, 10:55 PM~12120944
> *i couldn't take as many pics as i wanted cuz i had my dad, sis, and gf with me and they always sayin "hurry up and take a picture and catch up..." fuck it, next time im going alone and get the shots i REALLY want. :angry:
> *


saw you was going to say hey but saw that you were with the gf so i didnt


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 10 2008, 10:37 PM~12120720
> *Cool well let me know if i find any
> *


i found the number for the banners!!


----------



## BASH3R

:0
let me know how much they are wen u find out


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 11 2008, 12:55 AM~12120944
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i couldn't take as many pics as i wanted cuz i had my dad, sis, and gf with me and they always sayin "hurry up and take a picture and catch up..." fuck it, next time im going alone and get the shots i REALLY want. :angry:
> *


emmmmmmmmm


looks like it was a good event!!!


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 10 2008, 11:48 PM~12121541
> *:0
> let me know how much they are wen u find out
> *


for sure ill call them tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12117674


----------



## 817Lowrider

hmmm


----------



## BASH3R

art did you get my message?? :dunno:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 10 2008, 09:57 PM~12120978
> *saw you was going to say hey but saw that you were with the gf  so i didnt
> *


u shoulda!! would have been good to say what up. but yeah, it was me, my sis, and my dad.


----------



## 817Lowrider

cowboys will .go the way. That is all


----------



## BASH3R

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...&VideoID=321812


----------



## KreWx8

CHILLY WILLY , where are youuuuuuuuuu, my bad must be at a show, right


----------



## BASH3R

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

check out my new banner. 3x8 =P ill tkae a pic of it hanging later


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 11 2008, 01:51 PM~12126104
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out my new banner. 3x8 =P ill tkae a pic of it hanging later
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by KreWx8_@Nov 11 2008, 01:24 PM~12125054
> *CHILLY WILLY , where are youuuuuuuuuu, my bad must be at a show, right
> *


who are u??? ur bugging too much


----------



## 817Lowrider

bad ass banner. Looking good


----------



## 817Lowrider

8 feet long is big though. How much was it sq ft?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 11 2008, 02:13 PM~12127083
> *8 feet long is big though. How much was it sq ft?
> *


for the whole thing was $40


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 11 2008, 03:48 PM~12127420
> *for the whole thing was $40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damm imma get one just for my room :cheesy:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

wait til i show you my embroidered shirt :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 11 2008, 04:00 PM~12127524
> *wait til i show you my embroidered shirt  :biggrin:
> *


i wanna get a jack done but one of the wool baseball ones :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

that is bad ass. Looks just like the og one


----------



## socios b.c. prez

proper


----------



## 817Lowrider

4 sho


----------



## tequila sunrise

looks alot better than the one we used to bring with us...stitching all fucked up, pieces of the trim hanging off of it.


----------



## Lil Spanks

uffin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 11 2008, 03:54 PM~12128012
> *looks alot better than the one we used to bring with us...stitching all fucked up, pieces of the trim hanging off of it.
> *


felix got it all fixed


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 11 2008, 05:00 PM~12128055
> *uffin:
> *


Whats up Art!!! next time u gotta let me hit the switches in the Regal homie!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 11 2008, 05:48 PM~12127420
> *for the whole thing was $40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that an everyday price


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

yUUUP they make channel letters, box signs, plastic letters, foam letters ,menus, real estate signs, vinyl letters, window letters, banners, neon signs


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 11 2008, 08:09 PM~12128674
> *yUUUP they make channel letters, box signs, plastic letters, foam letters ,menus, real estate signs, vinyl letters, window letters, banners, neon signs
> *


theres only one flaw on there that i notice...

its distorted alittle bit from when they curve the letters..

there are two options, ARC and a ARCH..

tell them to use ARCH


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 11 2008, 07:19 PM~12128758
> *theres only one flaw on there that i notice...
> 
> its distorted alittle bit from when they curve the letters..
> 
> there are two options, ARC  and a ARCH..
> 
> tell them to use ARCH
> *


 :uh:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 11 2008, 05:19 PM~12128758
> *theres only one flaw on there that i notice...
> 
> its distorted alittle bit from when they curve the letters..
> 
> there are two options, ARC  and a ARCH..
> 
> tell them to use ARCH
> *


lol yea it kinda looks italicize but you cant really tell


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 11 2008, 08:33 PM~12128918
> *lol yea it kinda looks italicize but you cant really tell
> *


lol...my eyes are trained...lol 

when i look at it looks like a half a halo...

i want to get one from ya!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

fshoo whoever needs one lmk ill go get it made.. just pay shipping =)


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 11 2008, 06:39 PM~12128982
> *fshoo whoever needs one lmk ill go get it made.. just pay shipping =)
> *


i might be first :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 11 2008, 06:56 PM~12129178
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do i see a nipple piercing?? :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 11 2008, 08:08 PM~12129313
> *do i see a nipple piercing??  :cheesy:
> *


yes... yes you do


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:420:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## BASH3R

i have a question, if i have a tank and a down bar lil problemas bike will it still put me as mild??


----------



## 817Lowrider

thats 2 mods.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Check out the vid


----------



## 2lowsyn

DONT CLICK ON THAT SHIT
FUCKING PAWN. I THOUGHT THAT SHIT WAS A VIRUS.

DICK ! :angry:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 11 2008, 09:15 PM~12130654
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I BET THAT ALL FAKE . ran it through your printer right . :uh: :rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn+Nov 11 2008, 10:49 PM~12131178-->
> 
> 
> 
> DONT CLICK ON THAT SHIT
> FUCKING PAWN. I THOUGHT THAT SHIT WAS A VIRUS.
> 
> DICK ! :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-2lowsyn_@Nov 11 2008, 10:50 PM~12131196
> *I BET THAT ALL FAKE . ran it through your printer right .  :uh:  :rofl:
> *


It was all real cash. almost 5g's


----------



## BASH3R

shit i wanted to keep it a mild


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 11 2008, 08:41 PM~12131051
> *
> 
> Check out the vid
> *


 :angry: MUTHA FUCKER :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 11 2008, 11:10 PM~12131507
> *:angry: MUTHA FUCKER :angry:
> *


bahahahahahaha


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## tequila sunrise

im gonna have that song permanently embedded in my head....well, at least i got the spice girls out...that's it, im gonna look up TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY...HA HA, RICK ROLLED DIDN'T LAST LONG FOR ME :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## tequila sunrise

i don't know why you are posting pics of christina aguilerra, but im not complaining...but go in off topic and check out big daddy's autoparts girls (skip past a few pages...like 20 something)


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 11 2008, 11:25 PM~12131724
> *i don't know why you are posting pics of christina aguilerra, but im not complaining...but go in off topic and check out big daddy's autoparts girls  (skip past a few pages...like 20 something)
> *


Just a few good ones of Christina. :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

a friend of my girlfriend...nice piece of ass


----------



## tequila sunrise

i know it's kinda off topic, but these are a few models im workin on...click on my signature to see my model cars.


----------



## tequila sunrise




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 11 2008, 11:29 PM~12131756
> *
> a friend of my girlfriend...nice piece of ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise

some more of her for you art


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 11 2008, 11:36 PM~12131850
> *some more of her for you art
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hook up a lonely homie up :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I think Im bout to get phtoshoped in OT. :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

she got a man, she's 14


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 11 2008, 11:48 PM~12131993
> *I think Im bout to get phtoshoped in OT. :biggrin:
> *


a hole


----------



## tequila sunrise

just kidding, she is taken, but she's 18, going on 19. i'd hit it!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 11 2008, 11:49 PM~12132004
> *she got a man, she's 14
> *


OH SNAP.......DID I SAY HOOK UP, NO I MEAN WHATS UP HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 11 2008, 11:51 PM~12132021
> *just kidding, she is taken, but she's 18, going on 19. i'd hit it!!!
> *


HE WONT KNOW


----------



## 817Lowrider

My new avitar


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2008, 12:13 AM~12132240
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new avitar
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

***!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2008, 12:43 AM~12132510
> ****!
> *


----------



## 2lowsyn

HA HA ! ! 
now thats funny .


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 2lowsyn

:barf: i wish i never saw that :banghead:


----------



## BASH3R

X2 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 11 2008, 10:56 PM~12131282
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

x2


----------



## 2lowsyn




----------



## BASH3R

> :0 :0


----------



## BASH3R

> OSO REPRESENTING L.A....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OHHHH SHHIIIITTT :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

> old skool


----------



## 817Lowrider

bahahahaha ghey


----------



## BASH3R

>


----------



## 817Lowrider

good pic. Luv


----------



## BASH3R

> :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

luv the old schook pic too


----------



## BASH3R

> sleeping beuty after 6 coronas :roflmao:
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

> Art to the rescue :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

>


----------



## BASH3R

> i was the bigest mother fuker ther :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> now this is bad ass
> 
> to bad for sleeping beutie, after six beer-rookie . must have ben a fast 6 LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:420: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck smiles


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> OSO REPRESENTING L.A....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OHHHH SHHIIIITTT :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA dATz FUNNyyy
Click to expand...


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2008, 02:07 PM~12135755
> *fuck smiles
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

dre why u playing hookie


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 12 2008, 12:47 PM~12136177
> *HAHAHAHAHA dATz FUNNyyy
> *


i have it in my page lol :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:| :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

artie post pics of ur new regal


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 12 2008, 01:28 PM~12136547
> *i have it in my page lol :biggrin:
> *


 eeee I LiKE yU pAgE !! HAHA =]] WHT wEbSiTE dID yU GoO ToO ! i LiKE yOUR LAyOUT


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 12 2008, 02:38 PM~12137104
> *eeee  I LiKE yU pAgE !! HAHA =]] WHT wEbSiTE dID yU GoO ToO ! i LiKE yOUR LAyOUT
> *


its some new thing from myspace :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

basher u ever get the password from fernando


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2008, 03:00 PM~12137309
> *basher u ever get the password from fernando
> *


nope, he told me two days ago that he was gonna give it to me when he gets home but he hasnt gave my shit


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 12 2008, 02:41 PM~12137129
> *its some new thing from myspace  :biggrin:
> *


 LOL EEHHHH i dNT wANNA dO dAT !! HAHAHAHA NVR MiNd


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 12 2008, 03:02 PM~12137325
> *LOL EEHHHH i dNT wANNA dO dAT !! HAHAHAHA NVR MiNd
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

well if u get it. Lmk so we can give u some updated pics of our bikes


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2008, 03:17 PM~12137441
> *well if u get it. Lmk so we can give u some updated pics of our bikes
> *


 :no:


----------



## 817Lowrider

what do u mean butt head


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2008, 03:26 PM~12137514
> *what do u mean butt head
> *


i refuse :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

asshole


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 10 2008, 12:11 AM~12110076
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: siler and black


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

who has thee artistics myspace? they should let basher do it.. he fuckin gets down


----------



## 817Lowrider

zigs aka fernando


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

you mean lil hobb?


----------



## BASH3R

Yeah he has it 


ay art is that the regal that was for sale here on lil??


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

yeaa it was.. get the pw from him..


----------



## BASH3R

Im trying but he wont write back to my messages lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 12 2008, 08:02 PM~12139494
> *Im trying but he wont write back to my messages lol
> *


call casp and get his number


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

My Pops caddy








And the regal


----------



## 817Lowrider

Bad ass, Your mommy and daddy buy it for you Artie Mijo? ahahahahah


----------



## 817Lowrider

you art how are the undies? chrome? no I need to know how far we have to go. straight traditional?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2008, 10:42 PM~12141329
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad ass, Your mommy and daddy buy it for you Artie Mijo? ahahahahah
> *


f you asshole :angry: and no chrome undeies yet


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 12 2008, 11:01 PM~12141506
> *f you asshole :angry: and no chrome undeies yet
> *


bahahaahahahahah

So I could fly a plaque with out. Maybe a arms and my rear axle wheel be chrome and my fender whales. thats it.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2008, 11:02 PM~12141524
> *bahahaahahahahah
> 
> So I could fly a plaque with out. Maybe a arms and my rear axle wheel be chrome and my fender whales. thats it.
> *


  :yes: or you dont need to do chrome undies


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

eh art so why did you need your grandpas number today


----------



## Lil Spanks

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CHILLY WILLY, *STiLL RAPPiN32*, FREAKY BEHAVIOR
:0  :loco:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 12 2008, 11:05 PM~12141571
> *eh art so why did you need your grandpas number today
> *


to get parts


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2008, 11:02 PM~12141524
> *bahahaahahahahah
> 
> So I could fly a plaque with out. Maybe a arms and my rear axle wheel be chrome and my fender whales. thats it.
> *


better have some serious bucks ready


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 12 2008, 11:11 PM~12141643
> *better have some serious bucks ready
> *


 :0 :yes:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 12 2008, 09:11 PM~12141643
> *better have some serious bucks ready
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 12 2008, 11:15 PM~12141683
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 12 2008, 11:11 PM~12141643
> *better have some serious bucks ready
> *


dude on here selling a axle for 300


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 12 2008, 11:15 PM~12141683
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2008, 11:18 PM~12141728
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where


----------



## 817Lowrider

Ill tell you after I get it so you can pic it up for me. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2008, 11:22 PM~12141782
> *Ill tell you after I get it so you can pic it up for me. :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: looks gay anyways


----------



## 817Lowrider

hater.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2008, 11:29 PM~12141862
> *hater.
> *


hate,hate,hate


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 12 2008, 11:30 PM~12141876
> *hate,hate,hate
> *


So my frame will be out tomorrow???


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2008, 11:30 PM~12141885
> *So my frame will be out tomorrow???
> *


sure will and if theres anything wrong send it back and ill redo the whole muther*(^^*%*(&)....now im working on monchis frame


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

brg it to my pad art im on edinger and beach off the 405


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 12 2008, 11:38 PM~12141960
> *brg it to my pad art im on edinger and beach off the 405
> *


what time????? and pm me the addy


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

any ima be home all day


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 12 2008, 11:39 PM~12141976
> *any ima be home all day
> *


diching school ***


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 12 2008, 11:37 PM~12141956
> *sure will and if theres anything wrong send it back and ill redo the whole muther*(^^*%*(&)....now im working on monchis frame
> *


Dont do it monchis its a trap!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2008, 11:41 PM~12141995
> *Dont do it monchis its a trap!
> *


  :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Does it still look like this or no?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

pm sent art and art already has monchis frame


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 12 2008, 11:44 PM~12142018
> *pm sent art and art already has monchis frame
> *


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2008, 11:43 PM~12142008
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it still look like this or no?
> *


???


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2008, 11:43 PM~12142008
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it still look like this or no?
> *


kind of..i put in another leaf style


----------



## 817Lowrider

only took you fuckin 9 months. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2008, 11:49 PM~12142079
> *only took you fuckin 9 months. :biggrin:
> *


fuck you im going to keep it than :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

buhahahahahahah joto




eric que mijo!!!



Odessa Puto!


----------



## eric ramos

fuck you art and juan ur pic goes great with you


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 12 2008, 11:52 PM~12142103
> *fuck you art and juan ur pic goes great with you
> *


bahahahaahaha I knew you would like it mija


----------



## eric ramos

odessa is a big huge maybe like 75%


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 12 2008, 11:52 PM~12142103
> *fuck you art and juan ur pic goes great with you
> *


 :0 :cheesy: *i love you babycakes*and lucy too


----------



## 817Lowrider

Hey eric I tried calling you the other day but your phone office???


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 12 2008, 11:52 PM~12142109
> *odessa is a big huge maybe like 75%
> *


Damn it cockmaster dont do this shit you lil bitch ass fool!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2008, 11:54 PM~12142122
> *Damn it cockmaster dont do this shit you lil bitch ass fool!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


x505


----------



## 817Lowrider

Eric it is soooooooooooooooooooooooooo important for you to go to this show you asswipe!!!! You and fuckin Omar!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos

call 915 790 9676


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 13 2008, 12:01 AM~12142205
> *call 915 FATFUCKJUAN
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 13 2008, 12:02 AM~12142215
> *:0
> *


 :uh: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 13 2008, 12:02 AM~12142222
> *:uh:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


BRING IT BICTH :angry: ILL GIVE YOU A CALI ASS WHOPIN :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

wats up with ur bitch ass art


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 13 2008, 12:05 AM~12142244
> *wats up with ur bitch ass art
> *


I WANT YOU


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 13 2008, 12:04 AM~12142237
> *BRING IT BICTH :angry: ILL GIVE YOU A CALI ASS WHOPIN :angry:
> *


 :guns: :machinegun:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 13 2008, 12:07 AM~12142266
> *:guns:  :machinegun:
> *


5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: BASH3R, CHILLY WILLY, *TAKE ON BOTH YOU HOMOS
:machinegun: :guns:*


----------



## 817Lowrider

deep brown


----------



## Lil Spanks

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: CHILLY WILLY, *socios b.c. prez, casper805, Artistics.TX,* BASH3R, eric ramos, straight clownin
:angry: :machinegun:  :guns: :guns:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Set a date casper?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 13 2008, 12:13 AM~12142327
> *Set a date casper?
> *


FUCK CASPER :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 13 2008, 12:14 AM~12142336
> *FUCK CASPER :angry:
> *


Bahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 13 2008, 12:15 AM~12142340
> *Bahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!
> *


FUCK JUAN


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 13 2008, 12:15 AM~12142347
> *FUCK JUAN
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: fuck you!!!!


----------



## BASH3R

Meh


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 13 2008, 12:16 AM~12142354
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  fuck you!!!!
> *


FUCK YOU ASS :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 13 2008, 12:18 AM~12142375
> *Meh
> *


YOU TOO :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2008, 10:13 PM~12142327
> *Set a date casper?
> *


wat was that day whe said? may 15th?


----------



## BASH3R

THEEARTISTICSCLUBTOPICSHITTALKERSTALKINGSHITCAUSETHEYCANTALKOWNED


----------



## BASH3R

screw u art, no more chong chong for you :nono:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 12 2008, 11:05 PM~12142249
> *I WANT YOU
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 13 2008, 12:22 AM~12142427
> *screw u art, no more chong chong for you :nono:
> *


the fuck?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 13 2008, 12:22 AM~12142427
> *screw u art, no more chong chong for you :nono:
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## BASH3R

It was a joke juanna la cubana :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 13 2008, 12:19 AM~12142390
> *wat was that day whe said? may 15th?
> *


Sounds good. lets get it poopin/ Ill schedulle that day off!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 13 2008, 12:23 AM~12142448
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

eh art bring the regal tommorow so we can go cruisinng!!!!!!


PRETTTY PLLEAAAAAAAAAASEE :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Nov 13 2008, 12:25 AM~12142461-->
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get it basher
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the fuck???
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BASH3R_@Nov 13 2008, 12:26 AM~12142470
> *It was a joke juanna la cubana :|
> *


I hope so :| 















:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 13 2008, 12:26 AM~12142472
> *Sounds good. lets get it poopin/ Ill schedulle that day off!
> *


:uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 13 2008, 12:27 AM~12142486
> *eh art bring the regal tommorow so we can go cruisinng!!!!!!
> PRETTTY PLLEAAAAAAAAAASEE :biggrin:
> *


The one his daddy bought him? :biggrin: 
*




So May the 17th???*


----------



## 817Lowrider

Artistics.TX, FREAKY BEHAVIOR, BASH3R, CHILLY WILLY, casper805, eric ramos


DEEP!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 13 2008, 12:28 AM~12142499
> *The one his daddy bought him? :biggrin:
> 
> what frame........................ :|*


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2008, 10:28 PM~12142499
> *The one his daddy bought him? :biggrin:
> 
> So May the 15th???
> *


THATS A FRIDAY


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 13 2008, 12:30 AM~12142511
> *what frame........................ :|
> *


bahahaahahahahahah!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## casper805

so is everyone ok with may 17? anyone know of any other important shows going on that day so whe dont do it that day let me know?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR+Nov 13 2008, 12:30 AM~12142512-->
> 
> 
> 
> THATS A FRIDAY
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know thats why I said the 17th :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 13 2008, 12:31 AM~12142527
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bahahahahahahah hatter


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 13 2008, 12:31 AM~12142529
> *so is everyone ok with may 17? anyone know of any other important shows going on that day so whe dont do it that day let me know?
> *


 :no:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

art bring the regal. it will make my week =)


----------



## 817Lowrider

*PICK A LOCATION NOW! SO WE CAN GET THIS POPPIN!*


----------



## BASH3R

* IM DONE FOR ANY DAY, JUST LET ME KNOW AHEAD OF TIME*
:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 13 2008, 12:33 AM~12142546
> *art bring the regal. it will make my week =)
> *


The one his daddy bought him. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 13 2008, 12:33 AM~12142549
> *PICK A LOCATION NOW! SO WE CAN GET THIS POPPIN!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 13 2008, 12:34 AM~12142556
> * IM DONE FOR ANY DAY, JUST LET ME KNOW AHEAD OF TIME
> :biggrin:
> *


*MAY 17th! Who is picking me up from the airport???*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 13 2008, 12:34 AM~12142559
> *The one his daddy bought him. :biggrin:
> *


*wow i just droped your frame on the floor*


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2008, 10:35 PM~12142564
> *MAY 17th! Who is picking me up from the airport???
> *


art will in his regal


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 13 2008, 12:31 AM~12142529
> *so is everyone ok with may 17? anyone know of any other important shows going on that day so whe dont do it that day let me know?
> *


*why not in the summer time ass*


----------



## 817Lowrider

so we have a date. now pm LayItLow and have him add it to the calender.


----------



## 817Lowrider

so we have a date. now pm LayItLow and have him add it to the calender.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Ziggs give basher the password fucker!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

SO MAY 17 IT IS RIGHT?? :cheesy:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2008, 10:40 PM~12142596
> *Ziggs give basher the password fucker!!! :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 12 2008, 10:36 PM~12142576
> *why not in the summer time ass
> *


everyone was bitching that they didnt want it in the summertime


----------



## 817Lowrider

the 17th is the damn date. now find a spot!



please.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 13 2008, 12:42 AM~12142622
> *everyone was bitching that they didnt want it in the summertime
> *


fuck you


----------



## BASH3R

Fuck it then, SUNDAY MAY 17 it is :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 13 2008, 12:47 AM~12142659
> *Fuck it then, SUNDAY MAY 17 it is :cheesy:
> *


Thats the spirit. now find a spot. I say some where in OC or some where in LA.
so the C.C. can go too!


----------



## BASH3R

I got the password of the myspace so start sending me pix :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 13 2008, 12:48 AM~12142669
> *I got the password of the myspace so start sending me pix :biggrin:
> *


woohooo. Ill give you pics tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

fuck a date fuck every thing fuck u art u sexy panda


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2008, 11:43 PM~12142630
> *the 17th is the damn date. now find a spot!
> please.
> *


Im busy that day.


----------



## Lil Spanks

*6 months that mean .... l.a- sfv - o.c. - lompac - oxnard- all the active members with bikes,you guys will have to bring the bikes to the show no underconsruction or primered bike too...complete and done. if you need a quik paint job tell me............no if's and's or butt's.....its mandatory you bring them with banners too to show what chapters are there.....and if you do come juan bring your banner.....*


----------



## casper805

here r the pics for anyone interested in buying the parts 200 dollars obo


----------



## eric ramos

fuck that shit ] have panda sex


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 12 2008, 10:53 PM~12142709
> *members that dont show up will b fined refusal of paying the find u will get kicked out*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 13 2008, 12:48 AM~12142667
> *Thats the spirit. now find a spot. I say some where in OC or some where in LA.
> so the C.C. can go too!
> *


 :nosad: *they have nothing to do with it.......its our thing*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 13 2008, 12:55 AM~12142721
> *shop</span> up will b fined refusal of paying the find u will get kicked out
> *


*show wey and yes will get kicked out*


----------



## eric ramos

how much for them cheap ass wite beadsheeets


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 13 2008, 12:52 AM~12142701
> *fuck a date fuck every thing fuck u art u sexy panda
> *


your my sexy panda


----------



## eric ramos

never mind isee a fuken cum stain :barf: hahahah


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 13 2008, 12:56 AM~12142735
> *how much for them cheap ass wite beadsheeets
> *


?????????? speak panda sex not english


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 13 2008, 12:53 AM~12142709
> *6 months that mean .... l.a- sfv - o.c. - lompac - oxnard- all the active members with bikes,you guys will have to bring the bikes to the show no underconsruction or primered bike too...complete and done. if you need a quik paint job tell me............no if's and's or butt's.....its mandatory you bring them with banners too to show what chapters are there.....and if you do come juan bring your banner.....
> *


*all chaps. should have 5 or more bike to represent at the show*


----------



## eric ramos

shit i saw a shirt were two pandas are humping some skater kid shirt it was mad dopppppppppppppe im a get that bitch ahhahahahhahahahhahhahahaahahahahahahahahahahhahahaha 

fucku casper hahahahhaahahahhaha 


bored n tired watching adult swim


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 12 2008, 10:53 PM~12142709
> *6 months that mean .... l.a- sfv - o.c. - lompac - oxnard- all the active members with bikes,you guys will have to bring the bikes to the show no underconsruction or primered bike too...complete and done. if you need a quik paint job tell me............no if's and's or butt's.....its mandatory you bring them with banners too to show what chapters are there.....and if you do come juan bring your banner.....
> *


that means cremator has to be done no exceptions


----------



## eric ramos

do i got to go to cali for that shit?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 13 2008, 01:00 AM~12142762
> *do i got to go to cali for that shit?
> *


if you want


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 12 2008, 11:00 PM~12142758
> *that means cremator has to be done no exceptions
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Thats cool lmk where


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 13 2008, 12:00 AM~12142758
> *that means cremator has to be done no exceptions
> *


hahaha this is a great one i doubt it hahah


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 12 2008, 10:59 PM~12142755
> *all chaps. should  have 5 or more bike to represent at the show
> *


whe only got 3 members puto


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 13 2008, 01:00 AM~12142758
> *that means cremator has to be done no exceptions
> *


will see im going to see about it 2marrow


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

art be prepared to kick your self out haha


----------



## eric ramos

depends that graduation time n shit y vale madress guey


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 13 2008, 01:02 AM~12142773
> *whe only got 3 members puto
> *


ok than all three bikes should be there


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 13 2008, 01:02 AM~12142775
> *art be prepared to kick your self out haha
> *


x714


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 12 2008, 11:02 PM~12142780
> *ok than all three bikes should be there
> *


how about a location puto whe need everything by the first


----------



## casper805

pics of ur progress eric n juan wats this about u wanting to sell ur bike?


----------



## 817Lowrider

ok ill bring the banner. might be a fdw of us going


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 13 2008, 01:04 AM~12142792
> *how about a location puto whe need everything by the first
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 13 2008, 01:05 AM~12142804
> *ok ill bring the banner. might be a fdw of us going
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 12 2008, 11:07 PM~12142812
> *:dunno:
> *


few baboso


----------



## BASH3R

I say it should be at a park


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 13 2008, 01:08 AM~12142819
> *few baboso
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 13 2008, 01:08 AM~12142821
> *I say it should be at a park
> *


permit


----------



## 817Lowrider

im not selling shit. O who can i ship my bike to?


----------



## casper805

im out will talk about it later basher i posted the pics of the parts let me know who ever wants them


----------



## Lil Spanks

WOW LOOK AT ALL THESE'S ****
4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: CHILLY WILLY, casper805, Artistics.TX, eric ramos


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2008, 11:10 PM~12142834
> *im not selling shit. O who can i ship my bike to?
> *


me n make shure it gets here this time


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 12 2008, 11:10 PM~12142839
> *WOW LOOK AT ALL THESE'S ****
> 4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: CHILLY WILLY, casper805, Artistics.TX, eric ramos
> *


notice ur the first on the list


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 13 2008, 01:11 AM~12142842
> *me n make shure it gets here this time
> *


DAMM TYPE RIGHT ***


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 13 2008, 01:12 AM~12142849
> *notice ur the first on the list
> *


CUZ YOU GUYS CALL ME DADDY :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 12 2008, 11:12 PM~12142850
> *DAMM TYPE RIGHT ***
> *


how?


----------



## BASH3R

Casper is that a sissybar in the firat pic??


and juan u can send it to me if you want


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 12 2008, 11:13 PM~12142869
> *Casper is that a sissybar in the firat pic??
> and juan u can send it to me if you want
> *


next to the forks yes


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

we should have it on private property


----------



## 817Lowrider

art if ur are dad u gonna buy us all regals ahahahahaha


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 13 2008, 01:15 AM~12142884
> *art if ur are dad u gonna buy us all regals ahahahahaha
> *


I JUST SOLD YOUR BIKE ON EBAY BICTH :angry:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

ahahahahahahagai


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

thee artistics myspace denied my friend request


----------



## BASH3R

Didnt see any requst but request again


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

it said i already sent a request. chek your requests or juss add me www.myspace.com/bachstor


----------



## show-bound

someone fill me in on this nonsense...

im gone for three hrs and 5 pages later...wtf are yall planning...i didnt give my concent! :0


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

bike club 5 year anniversary may 17th sunday no place to show basher is redoing thee artistics myspace and juans frame was sold :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Artistics.TX	Jul 2006	22,576	87	0.86%
socios b.c. prez	Sep 2003	35,112	83	0.82%
DUVAL'S HERO	Nov 2003	16,456	83	0.82%
CHILLY WILLY	Dec 2003	10,437	74	0.73%
~NUEVO MEXICO~	Sep 2008	323	70	0.69%
66 ROLLERZ ONLY	Jun 2008	2,229	55	0.54%
louies90	Feb 2007	15,200	54	0.53%
HOOD$TATU$	Feb 2006	6,047	52	0.51%
81 lac	Apr 2008	2,976	46	0.45%
7231981	Feb 2008	466	43
:angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 13 2008, 03:14 AM~12143118
> *bike club 5 year anniversary may 17th sunday no place to show basher is redoing thee artistics myspace and juans frame was sold  :roflmao:
> *


lol..

5yrs..huh!

it would be disrespectful not to include the CC..

im down..i believe i got a free round trip! i aint bringing shit...lol


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:0 
Im down!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

yalls asses aint goin no where.


----------



## BASH3R

Meh


----------



## 817Lowrider

x2


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 13 2008, 10:47 AM~12144324
> *yalls asses aint goin no where.
> *


Bish u aint gonna go unless I hold your hand!!! :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

i already scheduled the day off!


----------



## OSO 805

WHEN IS THE SHOW :dunno: :wave:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 12 2008, 11:09 PM~12142828
> *permit
> *


other wise cops be all up in our shit.


----------



## 817Lowrider

may 17th


----------



## 817Lowrider

yall need a dj,spot,trophies,judge,sponsers ??? Lets go people


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 13 2008, 12:02 AM~12143070
> *someone fill me in on this nonsense...
> 
> im gone for three hrs and 5 pages later...wtf are yall planning...i didnt give my concent! :0
> *


same here, everybody just relies on lay it low. me and my lady already had that day planned for our wedding a few weeks ago.


----------



## tequila sunrise

:roflmao: :roflmao: ME, MARRIED, yeah right.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 13 2008, 10:16 AM~12145006
> *yall need a dj,spot,trophies,judge,sponsers ??? Lets go people
> *


im on it ***** :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

good thing its on a sunday!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

thats the spirit.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 13 2008, 09:51 AM~12145368
> *im on it *****  :biggrin:
> *


judging by your avitar i can tell you've been in off topic
:biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 13 2008, 11:07 AM~12145559
> *judging by your avitar i can tell you've been in off topic
> :biggrin:
> *


 :no: 
thats my girl :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

bullshit basher!


----------



## tequila sunrise

what if we made it a bike AND model car show? as far as location, i'd say a small park, not a regional park. that way people don't have to pay for parking AND registration. we just have to scout out and do some research...somewhere that has alot of traffic so there can be alot of spectators. just a thought


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 13 2008, 11:23 AM~12145747
> *bullshit basher!
> *


 :yes: why yes it is


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 13 2008, 11:24 AM~12145754
> *what if we made it a bike AND model car show? as far as location, i'd say a small park, not a regional park. that way people don't have to pay for parking AND registration. we just have to scout out and do some research...somewhere that has alot of traffic so there can be alot of spectators. just a thought
> *


i wanted it to be in a park but art said we need a permit


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 13 2008, 10:08 AM~12145572
> *:no:
> thats my girl  :biggrin:
> *


that chick is hot as fuck!!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 13 2008, 11:37 AM~12145926
> *that chick is hot as fuck!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 13 2008, 10:26 AM~12145782
> *i  wanted it to be in a park but art said we need a permit
> *


we just have to call the city and double check with parks and recreation dept.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 13 2008, 11:40 AM~12145959
> *we just have to call the city and double check with parks and recreation dept.
> *


well if we can do it then, lets do it :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 817Lowrider

tx chap basher needr pics of ur bikes. I will send u some when i get home


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 13 2008, 11:59 AM~12146111
> *tx chap basher needr pics of ur bikes. I will send u some when i get home
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

damn im fallin asleep here at work :420: i need to go look at the " I HOPE SHE'S 18" topic


----------



## 817Lowrider

bahahahahaha


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 13 2008, 01:19 AM~12143136
> *
> 
> it would be disrespectful not to include the CC..
> 
> 
> *


 uMMMMMMM yES yOUR RiGHT kUz wE d!dNT NEEd tOO iNv!TE yA'LL ToO dA bANQUET :angry:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 13 2008, 11:26 AM~12145782
> *i  wanted it to be in a park but art said we need a permit
> *


UMMM iF iTz A SHow dEN yES ....bT iF iTz A p!CN!C dEN ELYSIAN... pARk iS kOo iTz iN LA.......&& AbOUT dA dATE ...UMMMM iTz MAyyy && dATz wHEN Myy bRO pASSEd SoO iDk ....??=[


----------



## 817Lowrider

i think it would be cool to have it in LA. Who is getting trnphies? We need to get this big sh!t out the way. We needsponsers


----------



## 817Lowrider

sam can make the flyer


----------



## 817Lowrider

reg form. Il make one now in excel. Sen the to yall


----------



## 817Lowrider

yo rene the show is in cali and me sam my bro are going lmk if u wanna role with us


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

where is art with the frame?!?


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 13 2008, 03:39 PM~12148260
> *yo rene the show is in cali and me sam my bro are going lmk if u wanna role with us
> *


yha i might have to go with you guys, now when is it ? maby i can get the paint looking good on my bike befor then and take it . :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:angry: motherfucker!


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 13 2008, 04:19 PM~12148591
> *:angry: motherfucker!
> *


what the fuck
i know we spoke about , but i dont remember.


----------



## 817Lowrider

rene the show is may 17


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 13 2008, 04:32 PM~12148705
> *rene the show is may 17
> *


gotja ill right it down this time  
where is it ? :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Can I be the bike judge? :dunno:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 13 2008, 04:34 PM~12148719
> *gotja ill right it down this time
> where is it ? :roflmao:
> *


i just fuckn with yha .


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 13 2008, 04:34 PM~12148721
> *Can I be the bike judge?  :dunno:
> *


he is already in cali


----------



## 817Lowrider

rene im not pissed at u. Im talking bout art not shipping my frame! Talk to art about judging raul


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 13 2008, 04:45 PM~12148817
> *rene im not pissed at u. Im talking bout art not shipping my frame! Talk to art about judging raul
> *


good caus i would need to ride with you LMAO


----------



## 817Lowrider

Fool im flying fuck that be a long drive


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 13 2008, 03:34 PM~12148721
> *Can I be the bike judge?  :dunno:
> *


that would be cool


----------



## erick323

so may 17 will be the date or what so i could start telling my members to get there bikes ready :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Wut airport is the closest LAX, Bob Hope or LGB??? :dunno:


----------



## BASH3R

I think we should invite the cc and we can have a moment for ricardo since its the month the pass away :angel:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 13 2008, 04:45 PM~12148817
> *rene im not pissed at u. Im talking bout art not shipping my frame! Talk to art about judging raul
> *


fuck that.


----------



## 817Lowrider

*I LOST 100 bucks.!*  :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 13 2008, 06:56 PM~12149396
> *I think we should invite the cc and we can have a moment for ricardo since its the month the pass away :angel:
> *


Thats what I wanted to do. I wanna meet them.


----------



## 817Lowrider

*I take it my frame did not go out?*


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 13 2008, 06:39 PM~12149753
> *I LOST 100 bucks.!    :angry:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 13 2008, 07:48 PM~12149849
> *
> *


WTF Raul. It wanst  loosing 100 bucks.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 13 2008, 06:48 PM~12149849
> *
> *


Have u dont the drawing??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 13 2008, 07:52 PM~12149896
> *Have u dont the drawing??
> *


huh?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 13 2008, 06:53 PM~12149912
> *huh?
> *


for raul dummy :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 13 2008, 06:52 PM~12149889
> *WTF Raul. It wanst    loosing 100 bucks.
> *


oh...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 13 2008, 07:54 PM~12149921
> *for raul dummy  :uh:
> *


ohhhhh IC :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 13 2008, 06:52 PM~12149896
> *Have u dont the drawing??
> *


Not yet homie. Give me another day or so and then when we get that figured out I will pm you the info.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 13 2008, 06:58 PM~12149964
> *Not yet homie. Give me another day or so and then when we get that figured out I will pm you the info.
> *


----------



## show-bound




----------



## 2lowsyn

bash3r i pmd you


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 13 2008, 05:56 PM~12149396
> * a moment for ricardo since its the month the pass away :angel:
> *


awwwwwww dATz N!CE oF yU =]] :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

*NOV. 30 AT 10 A.M</span> to talk about this show*.........and the frame is coming to u buck on sat.....i had to work today


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 13 2008, 09:54 PM~12150577
> *Bike show has been postponed............All cali chaps......we are haveing a manditory meeting at elyishan park behined dodger staduim sunday dec.7 to talk about this show.........and the frame is coming to u buck on sat.....i had to work today
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 13 2008, 09:06 PM~12150735
> *:0
> *


  yes sir


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 13 2008, 07:54 PM~12150577
> *i had to work today
> *


*
*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 13 2008, 09:09 PM~12150766
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## BASH3R

aww shit 

do we have take our bikes??


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 13 2008, 09:10 PM~12150779
> *aww shit
> 
> do we have take our bikes??
> *


no


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 13 2008, 10:11 PM~12150797
> *no
> *


whos getting booted for not doing chit this yr?????????????


----------



## BASH3R

Alright good 

imma tell my buddie casper to give me a ride


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 13 2008, 09:16 PM~12150847
> *Alright good
> 
> imma tell my buddie casper to give me a ride
> *


you still need to fix myspace club page pics.......whats the pass and ill fix it right now


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## OSO 805

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 13 2008, 09:22 PM~12150922
> *you still need to fix myspace club page pics.......whats the pass and ill fix it right now
> *


bahahahaah get on it basher. ahaha :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 13 2008, 08:54 PM~12150577
> *Bike show has been postponed............All cali chaps......we are haveing a manditory meeting at elyishan park behined dodger staduim sunday dec.7 to talk about this show.........and the frame is coming to u buck on sat.....i had to work today
> *


why? and damn it art!


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, 2lowsyn


See if Codey can give you a good pic of his bike too


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 13 2008, 09:59 PM~12151421
> *:wave:
> *


Sup Oso


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 13 2008, 10:59 PM~12151421
> *:wave:
> *


SOLO??

will you be coming back?


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 13 2008, 09:06 PM~12151534
> *SOLO??
> 
> will you be coming back?
> *


working on it :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 13 2008, 10:11 PM~12151613
> *working on it :biggrin:
> *


Should have never left. if you do come back Welcome.


----------



## 817Lowrider

bahahahaahah sam with that old ass 90's latin hip hop. ahaahahahah :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 13 2008, 11:17 PM~12151712
> *bahahahaahah sam with that old ass 90's latin hip hop. ahaahahahah :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hahha on my personal myspace page


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 13 2008, 09:12 PM~12151622
> *Should have never left. if you do come back Welcome.
> *


  shit was going on......... my bike wasn't done and then i bought 2 cutlass so :happysad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 13 2008, 10:18 PM~12151725
> *hahha on my personal myspace page
> *


stevie B ahahahaha


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 13 2008, 11:20 PM~12151752
> *stevie B ahahahaha
> *


you know you added it to your music player


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 13 2008, 10:19 PM~12151731
> * shit was going on......... my bike wasn't done and then i bought 2 cutlass so    :happysad:
> *


all good. no sweat playa


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 13 2008, 09:21 PM~12151761
> *all good. no sweat playa
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 13 2008, 10:21 PM~12151760
> *you know you added it to your music player
> *


bahahahaahah I dont have any music on my page


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://www.myspace.com/vintagekings


----------



## BASH3R

Imma fix it all tommorow morning before i leave to the shop


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 13 2008, 11:39 PM~12152838
> *Imma fix it all tommorow morning before i leave to the shop
> *


 :0


----------



## BASH3R

working on my 16" 


top secret shit


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 14 2008, 01:06 AM~12153487
> *working on my 16"
> top secret shit
> *


................. .........,--~''''¯¯¯ ..'-,...¯''~''~--,,
................ ...,-'''¯~, ....'- ...... ............... ....\-,
....... ......,-'_¯, ........................ ............, ........'~,
........ ..,-' ... ....................... ...........,-;',,,,_ ........'-,,
....... ,-'_, ........____ ............... ....,-' ..° ....'-, ......,°.;
..... ,-' .............,,,---,,, ............ ......|,,--~''''''¯I .....,'
.... ,;,_ .........,-' ....° ..,,;, ..........'-, .'~,_ ....,-'' ....,'
. ,--; .............|,,--~''' ....| ...........-' ........¯¯ ......,'
..;,°;, ............'-,_ ......,,-' .........._,,;- ......... ...,-'
.......'~, .............''''''''' ...........-'' ,-' ..........,,~'
............'~-, ................ ............... .....,,-~'
.................... '~--,,,,_______,,,,-~''''¯¯\
............ .........,-' ......,, \....\ ._,,,,i;;;|-|_,\
................. ..,/, ....,-;'---'----' ...... ..../.,_;|
.................,/, ,''''~, .............. .......| ¯
................... ''-'''| .................. ....\,
........................ ../, ........../\------~''¯';
.................. .....,'' ¯''~--~''' .¯'---,,,,--''
........................ ''~-,,-~


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 13 2008, 06:54 PM~12150577
> *Bike show has been postponed............All cali chaps......we are haveing a manditory meeting at elyishan park behined dodger staduim sunday dec.7 to talk about this show.........and the frame is coming to u buck on sat.....i had to work today
> *


it better be fshure cuz i know i have work n ima have to ask for this day off


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 13 2008, 10:05 PM~12151511
> *why? and damn it art!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I need that frame Art! Must go out the door asap


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 13 2008, 07:54 PM~12150577
> *Bike show has been postponed............All cali chaps......we are haveing a manditory meeting at elyishan park behined dodger staduim sunday dec.7 to talk about this show.........and the frame is coming to u buck on sat.....i had to work today
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 14 2008, 11:10 AM~12155155
> *I need that frame Art! Must go out the door asap
> *


11 DAYS


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 14 2008, 09:35 AM~12155334
> *11 DAYS
> *


its gonna be close if it gets there :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

X2


----------



## OSO 805

what kind of paint dose it have???


----------



## OSO 805

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 14 2008, 10:10 AM~12155155
> *I need that frame Art! Must go out the door asap
> *


sat. so it'll be in *f.b's *hands....we might get a new member for o.c on sat  so ill be in oc *f.b*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 14 2008, 10:40 AM~12155379
> *what kind of paint dose it have???
> *











IT'S ON EBAY :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 14 2008, 09:58 AM~12155551
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT'S ON EBAY :biggrin:
> *


art are you still painting :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 14 2008, 11:01 AM~12155582
> *art are you still painting :dunno:
> *


yes im doing monchis frame :0 :cheesy: its going to suprise people


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 14 2008, 10:03 AM~12155603
> *yes im doing monchis frame :0  :cheesy: its going to suprise people
> *


how much would you charge me to do my bondo fenders 16'' :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn it art! :angry: if i dont make this show!


----------



## OSO 805

ill give you some clear and paint reducer


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 14 2008, 12:06 PM~12155647
> *damn it art! :angry: if i dont make this show!
> *


4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: show-bound, Artistics.TX, CHILLY WILLY, OSO 805


:twak: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :buttkick: :nosad: :nosad: :yessad: :yessad: :rant: :rant:


----------



## OSO 805

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :happysad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 14 2008, 11:04 AM~12155625
> *how much would you charge me to do my bondo fenders 16'' :dunno:
> *


  lets talk.....pm me


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 14 2008, 12:04 PM~12155625
> *how much would you charge me to do my bondo fenders 16'' :dunno:
> *


you'll never get get...it will take a yr :uh:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 14 2008, 10:08 AM~12155671
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: show-bound, Artistics.TX, CHILLY WILLY, OSO 805
> :twak:  :twak:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


how much do you charge for air brush???...........cuz after i get my fenders painted i want them to get air brushed :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 14 2008, 11:06 AM~12155647
> *damn it art! :angry: if i dont make this show!
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 14 2008, 11:12 AM~12155701
> *how much do you charge for air brush???...........cuz after i get my fenders painted i want them to get air brushed :biggrin:  :dunno:
> *


i dont do that  sam does :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 14 2008, 12:12 PM~12155701
> *how much do you charge for air brush???...........cuz after i get my fenders painted i want them to get air brushed :biggrin:  :dunno:
> *


$45 an hr minimum 2 hrs plus materials...a bill will get you a decent mural, i accecpt tips as well!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 14 2008, 11:15 AM~12155742
> *$45 an hr minimum 2 hrs  plus materials...a bill will get you a decent mural, i accecpt tips as well!*


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 14 2008, 10:11 AM~12155691
> *you'll never get get...it will take a yr :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :|


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 14 2008, 12:15 PM~12155749
> *
> *


like that one....like the tattoo artist i gots to have the tip jar


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 14 2008, 11:08 AM~12155661
> *ill give you some clear and paint reducer
> *


hurry ur ass if you wanna make it next year


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 14 2008, 12:17 PM~12155770
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :|
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 14 2008, 12:15 PM~12155749
> *
> *


looking for some 5:20s know any og members who have a set...

14x7's


----------



## 817Lowrider

:angry: the frame needs to go out asap and sam get back to work. U aint off the hook either! :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 14 2008, 11:17 AM~12155774
> *like that one....like the tattoo artist i gots to have the tip jar
> *


i left a c-note in the jar for you


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 14 2008, 11:20 AM~12155809
> *:angry: the frame needs to go out asap and sam get back to work. U aint off the hook either! :angry:
> *


fffffffffffff youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 14 2008, 12:20 PM~12155809
> *:angry: the frame needs to go out asap and sam get back to work. U aint off the hook either! :angry:
> *


bitch im taking a break!! i already called in i was sapposed to go in a t 3 for my double shift day...hahahhaha


----------



## 817Lowrider

:angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

awww horse shit!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 14 2008, 11:28 AM~12155888
> *bitch im taking a break!!  i already called in i was sapposed to go in a t 3 for my double shift day...hahahhaha
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

notice sam went back to work


----------



## BASH3R

just updated the club page a bit, still need pics of l.a. chap texas chap. and chapter banners or plaques


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 14 2008, 10:27 AM~12156487
> *just updated the club page a bit, still need pics of l.a. chap texas chap. and chapter banners or plaques
> *


change the song


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 14 2008, 11:44 AM~12156649
> *change the song
> *


to what??


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

something else.. lol


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 14 2008, 11:47 AM~12156682
> *something else.. lol
> *


hmmmm...




to members 

*WHAT SONG SHOULD WE PUT ON THE CLUB PAGE?? * 
:biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

put some funk.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 14 2008, 11:54 AM~12156745
> *put some funk.
> *


Some nuecleus?? :0


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

put jam on it by nucleus


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 14 2008, 12:00 PM~12156817
> *put jam on it by nucleus
> *


thats what i was thinking :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsdown:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 14 2008, 12:36 PM~12157133
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


X2


----------



## BASH3R

*ART CASPER SAID TO CALL HIM ASAP, CAUSE U DISSCONECTED YOUR PHONE *


----------



## 817Lowrider

put tx mother fucker thats where i stay! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 14 2008, 01:41 PM~12157195
> *X2
> *


x805


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 14 2008, 01:45 PM~12157224
> *ART CASPER SAID TO CALL HIM ASAP, CAUSE U DISSCONECTED YOUR PHONE
> *


*TELL HIM TO CALL ME* :angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 14 2008, 01:27 PM~12156487
> *just updated the club page a bit, still need pics of l.a. chap texas chap. and chapter banners or plaques
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=247363&st=500


----------



## show-bound




----------



## tequila sunrise

hopefully by the time we are having a show i'll have a car on spokes. i have my eye on a 78 lincoln continental


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 14 2008, 03:33 PM~12157697
> *hopefully by the time we are having a show i'll have a car on spokes. i have my eye on a 78 lincoln continental
> *


hopefully this coming y imy ride will be finished as well!

got a 78 caddy coupe HT! got everything all readyy...need to paint it already!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 14 2008, 02:29 PM~12157649
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im lovin it


----------



## 817Lowrider

lies!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 14 2008, 03:25 PM~12158105
> *lies!!!
> *


i hate yours :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 14 2008, 11:19 AM~12155791
> *looking for some 5:20s  know any og members who have a set...
> 
> 14x7's
> *


talk to oso from la.....i know he can get them..


----------



## 817Lowrider

did he get the wheels for the car ur daddy bought u


----------



## 817Lowrider

ahahahahahaha


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 14 2008, 10:18 AM~12155777
> *hurry ur ass if you wanna make it next year
> *


you got a pm


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 14 2008, 02:37 PM~12158201
> *ahahahahahaha
> *


 :werd: :420:


----------



## 2lowsyn

*WHAT SONG SHOULD WE PUT ON THE CLUB PAGE?? * 
:biggrin:
[/quote]

some cruse-n classics .


----------



## 817Lowrider

eastside rendezvous-kid frost


----------



## tequila sunrise

when i was in the other club years ago we used to have picnics at this spot where VIEJITOS is having their toydrive. im gonna do my best to at least show up. HOPING i can borrow the truck.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12159340


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 14 2008, 02:49 PM~12156703
> *hmmmm...
> to members
> 
> WHAT SONG SHOULD WE PUT ON THE CLUB PAGE??
> :biggrin:
> *


zapp and roger


----------



## tequila sunrise

> *WHAT SONG SHOULD WE PUT ON THE CLUB PAGE?? *
> :biggrin:


some cruse-n classics .
[/quote]
zapp and roger, war, rick rolled?


----------



## tequila sunrise

thinkin the same route ZONE :thumbsup:


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 14 2008, 08:15 PM~12159418
> *thinkin the same route ZONE :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound

you got omar bike in texas chap...that needs to be fixed

grim in NY album needs to be taken off...

not sure if zones is up there....


----------



## The ZONE

whats the url to the site anyway


----------



## 817Lowrider

whats up steve? When i get home i will pm it to u


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 14 2008, 08:27 PM~12159534
> *whats up steve? When i get home i will pm it to u
> *


cool man thanks


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 13 2008, 08:54 PM~12150577
> *NOV. 30 AT 10 A.M</span> to talk about this show.........and the frame is coming to u buck on sat.....i had to work today
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 14 2008, 06:27 PM~12159534
> *whats up steve? When i get home i will pm it to u
> *


LIES!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 14 2008, 06:20 PM~12159474
> *you got omar bike in texas chap...that needs to be fixed
> 
> grim in NY album needs to be taken off...
> 
> not sure if zones is up there....
> *


He is NM chap

Also missing Lompoc chap. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Also grim reaper is not in the club. Are pic in TX are old. many up grades have been done. Also steves bike needs to be added to NY chap. :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

Ok i will move omar and i dont have any pics of lompoc chap only monchis and i dont have a pic of zones bike so pm me it


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 14 2008, 07:33 PM~12160092
> *
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown: EDIT...


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 14 2008, 09:38 PM~12160145
> *Ok i will move omar and i dont have any pics of lompoc chap only monchis and i dont have a pic of zones bike so pm me it
> *


pm sent


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 14 2008, 07:42 PM~12160169
> *:thumbsdown: EDIT...
> *


of coarse asshole


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 14 2008, 07:46 PM~12160204
> *WOULD YOU LICK MY  asshole
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BASH3R

Cool thnx zone, all i need to do is update tx chap and add lompoc right?? anything else??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Nov 14 2008, 07:49 PM~12160235-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ***!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BASH3R_@Nov 14 2008, 07:49 PM~12160241
> *Cool thnx zone, all i need to do is update tx chap and add lompoc right?? anything else??
> *


Get rid of Grim in the NY chap. he hopped out


----------



## BASH3R

alright


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 13 2008, 08:54 PM~12150577
> *NOV. 30 AT 10 A.M</span> to talk about this show.........and the frame is coming to u buck on sat.....i had to work today
> *


 :|


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 13 2008, 07:54 PM~12150577
> *NOV. 30 AT 10 A.M</span> to talk about this show.........and the frame is coming to u buck on sat.....i had to work today
> *


LOMPOC WILL BE THERE!!!!     
u better take me cruising in ur Regal Art!!!lol... :uh:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 14 2008, 07:13 PM~12160454
> *:|
> *


wut up Art!!!


----------



## BASH3R

Q vole monchis


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Nov 14 2008, 08:39 PM~12160692
> *wut up Art!!!
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 13 2008, 08:54 PM~12150577
> *NOV. 30 AT 10 A.M</span> to talk about this show.........and the frame is coming to u buck on sat.....i had to work today
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## socios b.c. prez

new page


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 14 2008, 10:38 PM~12161661
> *new page
> *


im ready.. 22 and 23


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 14 2008, 09:44 PM~12161705
> *im ready.. 22 and 23
> *


Bring casper.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 14 2008, 10:45 PM~12161714
> *Bring casper.
> *


 :no:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 14 2008, 10:45 PM~12161714
> *Bring casper.
> *


pm sent


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 14 2008, 10:49 PM~12162314
> *pm sent
> *


no


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 15 2008, 12:00 AM~12162403
> *no
> *


  He dont like me


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 14 2008, 11:08 PM~12162488
> *  He dont like me
> *


me either :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 15 2008, 12:31 AM~12162655
> *me either  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

:0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 15 2008, 12:44 AM~12162754
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 15 2008, 12:47 AM~12162783
> *:0
> *


  Please on everything send my frame out manana.


----------



## BASH3R

:0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 15 2008, 12:51 AM~12162825
> *  Please on everything send my frame out manana.
> *


*NO SHIT SHERLOCKS*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 15 2008, 12:54 AM~12162848
> *NO SHIT SHERLOCKS
> *


That is all I need done. If it gets to me for this show. On everything I will send you a bouquet of flowers.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 15 2008, 12:56 AM~12162857
> *That is all I need done. If it gets to me for this show. On everything I will send you a bouquet of flowers.
> *


THE GAYEST PERSON ON HERE...............................































EVER


----------



## 817Lowrider

No ****


----------



## 817Lowrider

yp Basher angels bike is LA chap


----------



## 817Lowrider

These bikes are not T.A any more


----------



## BASH3R

Meh


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 15 2008, 01:00 AM~12162901
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These bikes are not T.A any more
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider

x2 























2


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 15 2008, 01:03 AM~12162934
> *x2
> 2
> *


X*NYC*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 15 2008, 01:03 AM~12162938
> *XNYC
> *


  I got to be at woek at 5:30
its 1 am here.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 15 2008, 01:05 AM~12162951
> *  I got to be at woek at 5:30
> its 1 am here.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I know. just gpt back from the pool hall


----------



## 817Lowrider

just got here at work. :nosad:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 15 2008, 06:40 AM~12163651
> *just got here at work. :nosad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KreWx8

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 11 2008, 02:38 PM~12126685
> *who are u??? ur bugging too much
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :rofl: hno: :uh: ahhhh shut up !!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

:yessad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by KreWx8_@Nov 15 2008, 08:11 AM~12163831
> *Can i have you willy from behind?
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 13 2008, 08:54 PM~12150577
> *NOV. 30 AT 10 A.M</span> to talk about this show.........
> *


 :|


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 15 2008, 09:53 AM~12164417
> *:|
> *


 :no:


----------



## 817Lowrider

SUP WITH THE FRAME???


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 15 2008, 11:04 AM~12164458
> *SUP WITH THE FRAME???
> *


dam bicth i just woke up...keep bugging me you aint getting shit :angry:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

Well. Some ones not getting anx flowers


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 15 2008, 11:27 AM~12164567
> *Well. Some ones not getting anx flowers
> *


FUCK YO FLOWERS NIKKA :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

you likeded it


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

art i dont get off work til 4. so hit me up then


----------



## BASH3R

Juangotti owned



























owned :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

again again again and again


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Should have gave it to me at the Traffic show.


----------



## 817Lowrider

yo rene i cant reply to pms on my phone. Any way it is 22 total for the both of u.


----------



## 817Lowrider

yo dre u already home?


----------



## 2lowsyn

ok no swet. no it guna take long this time i normaly get them out on time, but shit happens :dunno: all well , ill get them out .


----------



## 817Lowrider

aw dont worry about bro. I still have codeys shirt i have to send him


----------



## 2lowsyn

i know hes ben waiting for it .


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 15 2008, 02:21 PM~12165508
> *i know hes ben waiting for it .
> *


My bad. PM your addy again and his shirt size


----------



## tequila sunrise

AH FUCK!! DATE CHANGE FOR THE MEETING? why? bring bikes?


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 15 2008, 04:12 PM~12166103
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## eric ramos

meh fuck you juan


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## eric ramos

bored out of my physcotik minddddddddddd


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

juan your bike is missing in action


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Nov 14 2008, 07:37 PM~12160682
> *LOMPOC WILL BE THERE!!!!
> u better take me cruising in ur Regal Art!!!lol... :uh:
> *


THATS RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Nov 14 2008, 07:37 PM~12160682
> *LOMPOC WILL BE THERE!!!!
> u better take me cruising in ur Regal Art!!!lol... :uh:
> *


 :loco: :scrutinize:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 15 2008, 06:38 PM~12167248
> *juan your bike is missing in action
> *


WAS UP LOKO ARE YOU GOING TO THE MEATING :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## BASH3R

ay oso im going


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 15 2008, 06:50 PM~12167339
> *ay oso im going
> *


 :0 ALLRIGHT TIGHT I GET TO MEET MORE PEOPLE FROM THE CLUB  :nicoderm:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 15 2008, 05:42 PM~12167284
> *WAS UP LOKO ARE YOU GOING TO THE MEATING  :dunno:  :nicoderm:
> *


yea dog the one in dec at the angels stadium right?


----------



## BASH3R

Naw freaky its gonna be on nov 30



ay oso you back in thee artistics??


----------



## BASH3R

And its not at angels stadium its gonna be at elysian park behind dodgers stadium


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

lol wtf??? when did all this happen.. ima try n make it most likely i work tht day but will try n get a day offf


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 15 2008, 07:00 PM~12167392
> *Naw freaky its gonna be on nov 30
> ay oso you back in thee artistics??
> *


THATS UP TO ART :happysad: BUT IM WORKING ON IT :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

yeah homie, its gonna be at 10am art said its mandatory


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 15 2008, 06:57 PM~12167378
> *yea dog the one in dec at the angels stadium right?
> *


 :0 :nicoderm:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 15 2008, 07:06 PM~12167435
> *yeah homie, its gonna be at 10am art said its mandatory
> *


ME AND MONCHIS WILL BE THERE


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 15 2008, 06:06 PM~12167435
> *yeah homie, its gonna be at 10am art said its mandatory
> *


art keeps changing his mind. :angry:


----------



## BASH3R

Yeah i know, but i talked to capser to make sure it was on nov. and he said yeah sooo....

ill see you there oso


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 15 2008, 07:11 PM~12167474
> *Yeah i know, but i talked to capser to make sure it was on nov. and he said yeah sooo....
> 
> ill see you there oso
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 15 2008, 07:09 PM~12167451
> *art keeps changing his mind.  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 15 2008, 07:38 PM~12167248
> *juan your bike is missing in action
> *


i cant go they closed the freeway cuz of the fire :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 15 2008, 08:09 PM~12167451
> *art keeps changing his mind.  :angry:
> *


cuz im gangta :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 15 2008, 07:37 PM~12167640
> *cuz im gangta :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## BASH3R

the valley keeps burning up


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 15 2008, 08:41 PM~12167682
> *the valley keeps burning up
> *


BURN BABY BURNN :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 15 2008, 07:42 PM~12167689
> *BURN BABY BURNN :cheesy:
> *


LET THAT MOTHER FUCKER BURN WE DONT GIVE A FUCK :cheesy: .........OLD JAM HAHAHA...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 13 2008, 08:54 PM~12150577
> *NOV. 30 AT 10 A.M</span> to talk about this show.........and the frame is coming to u buck on sat.....i had to work today
> *


 :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 15 2008, 08:46 PM~12167720
> *LET THAT MOTHER FUCKER BURN WE DONT GIVE A FUCK :cheesy: .........OLD JAM HAHAHA...LOL :biggrin:
> *


THATS GANGSTA


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 15 2008, 07:46 PM~12167716
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :werd:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 15 2008, 08:47 PM~12167729
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :werd:
> *


 :0


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 15 2008, 07:47 PM~12167728
> *THATS GANGSTA
> *


THE ROOF IS ON FIRE THE ROOF THE ROOF THE ROOF IS ON FIRE :rant: :420:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BASH3R

Imma go burn oc and lompoc :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 15 2008, 07:52 PM~12167765
> *Imma go burn oc and lompoc :cheesy:
> *


 :dunno: HANDLE IT


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 15 2008, 07:52 PM~12167766
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 15 2008, 08:56 PM~12167791
> *:dunno: HANDLE IT
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BASH3R

Art i sent u a message on mi espacio :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 15 2008, 09:02 PM~12167838
> *Art i sent u a message on mi espacio :0
> *


 :0 :|


----------



## BASH3R

X805


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 15 2008, 09:06 PM~12167867
> *X805
> *


X818


----------



## Lil Spanks

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CHILLY WILLY, *socios b.c. prez*, BASH3R
:0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 15 2008, 09:10 PM~12167891
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: CHILLY WILLY, STiLL RAPPiN32, socios b.c. prez, BASH3R
> :0 :cheesy:*


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

<CENTER>















ToO dAyy AT A ShOw =]]]]]]


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 15 2008, 08:10 PM~12167891
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: CHILLY WILLY, socios b.c. prez, BASH3R
> :0
> *


sup


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 15 2008, 09:18 PM~12167937
> *<CENTER>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ToO dAyy AT A ShOw =]]]]]]
> *


 :0


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 15 2008, 08:30 PM~12168012
> *:0
> *


Yu sHoulD Of Went tODaYY art !! =]]


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 15 2008, 09:32 PM~12168023
> *Yu sHoulD Of Went tODaYY art !! =]]
> *


THEY CLOSED THE FREEWAYS CUZ OF THE FIRES


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 15 2008, 09:06 PM~12167867
> *X805
> *


MYSPACE SENT


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 15 2008, 08:34 PM~12168028
> *THEY CLOSED THE FREEWAYS CUZ OF THE FIRES
> *


na na na na BULL SH!T.. yU kANT bS Mi MR LOLz...... kUz wE wERE bY dA FiREz && dEy wERENT cLOSEd ......


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 15 2008, 09:38 PM~12168057
> *na na na na BULL SH!T.. yU kANT bS Mi MR LOLz...... kUz wE wERE bY dA FiREz && dEy wERENT cLOSEd ......
> *


OVER HERE OF THE 91 AND 71......AND MY DAD HAD TO GO ALL THE WAY ROUND BY LAKE ELSINORE TO GO TO IRVINE TO WORK


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 15 2008, 08:40 PM~12168065
> *OVER HERE OF THE 91 AND 71......AND MY DAD HAD TO GO ALL THE WAY ROUND BY LAKE ELSINORE TO GO TO IRVINE TO WORK
> *


 EEEEE HAHAHA dA SHOw wAz oFF dA 91.......... :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 15 2008, 09:44 PM~12168091
> *EEEEE HAHAHA dA SHOw wAz oFF dA 91.......... :angry:
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 15 2008, 08:46 PM~12168102
> *
> *


yU HAVE ToO rEp !!!! MR........... HAHHAHAHA iT wAz A GoOd SHoW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 15 2008, 09:48 PM~12168117
> *yU HAVE ToO rEp !!!! MR........... HAHHAHAHA iT wAz A GoOd SHoW  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## Lil Spanks

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CHILLY WILLY, STiLL RAPPiN32,* Artistics.TX*
HERE'S CRYBABY


----------



## 817Lowrider

art that is fuckd up man! :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 15 2008, 09:51 PM~12168147
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: CHILLY WILLY, STiLL RAPPiN32, Artistics.TX
> HERE'S CRYBABY
> *


 :|


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 15 2008, 08:51 PM~12168147
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: CHILLY WILLY, STiLL RAPPiN32, Artistics.TX
> HERE'S CRYBABY
> *


LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

u have had the frame 4 10 months man! No shows all year. People clownn and shit :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

chat any one


----------



## BASH3R

Desiree where was that show at??


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 15 2008, 09:26 PM~12168392
> *Desiree where was that show at??
> *


uMMMM iN oC.


----------



## 2lowsyn

woo party any1?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 15 2008, 11:34 PM~12168438
> *woo party any1?
> *


whatchn the fight on payper view!


----------



## BASH3R

Ufc bitches :cheesy:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 13 2008, 07:54 PM~12150577
> *NOV. 30 AT 10 A.M</span> to talk about this show.........and the frame is coming to u buck on sat.....i had to work today
> *


some l.a chapter members will there :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 15 2008, 10:35 PM~12168444
> *whatchn the fight on payper view!
> *


yes sir Lesner won.


----------



## eric ramos

chat juan?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 16 2008, 12:40 AM~12168875
> *yes sir Lesner won.
> *


big ol hamhok


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 15 2008, 10:56 PM~12168183
> *u have had the frame 4 X817*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Nov 15 2008, 11:05 PM~12168635
> *some l.a chapter members will there :biggrin:
> *


all members


----------



## KreWx8

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 15 2008, 08:56 PM~12168183
> *u have had the frame 4 10 months man! No shows all year. People clownn and shit :angry:
> *


 :yes: :werd: :roflmao: :uh:


----------



## KreWx8

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 16 2008, 12:23 AM~12169583
> *X817
> *


 :yes: :werd: :roflmao: :uh:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 15 2008, 10:40 PM~12168875
> *yes sir Lesner won.
> *


AWW what the fuck , he fought a guy who came out of retirement anyways. but damn, i thought the veteran would take it and teach him a lesson. was it an ass beating from hell or what ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

naw it was a small punch that got him. Coture was dominating the whole fight till that happen.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 16 2008, 12:24 PM~12171095
> *naw it was a small punch that got him. Coture was dominating the whole fight till that happen.
> *


put his down and got punched "brushed" on the back of the head, looked like it was rigged....

homeboy fell...stunned, keeped getting hammered punched...trying to roll over...he did...i think he was coming to...he wasnt knocked out....

looked RIGGED TO ME!


----------



## 817Lowrider

bahahaha was not rigged it is what it is


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Like the election! ****** Rigged!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

obama 08 putos!


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 16 2008, 10:31 AM~12171131
> *put his down and got punched "brushed" on the back of the head, looked like it was rigged....
> 
> homeboy fell...stunned, keeped getting hammered punched...trying to roll over...he did...i think he was coming to...he wasnt knocked out....
> 
> looked RIGGED TO ME!
> *


AWW thats some gay shit.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 16 2008, 01:44 PM~12171771
> *AWW thats some gay shit.
> *


It was a good fight thow. but the one in Dec is gonna be bad ass! halla fight. :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 15 2008, 08:31 PM~12168420
> *uMMMM iN oC.
> *


i worked all day.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 15 2008, 09:53 PM~12168162
> *:|
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 15 2008, 09:22 PM~12167960
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ima post these pics in thee artistics c.c. thread


----------



## tequila sunrise

off topic, but i was bored and found this on youtube...let's see who knows old school lowrider shit... 
LATIN ACTIVE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqdAKyixgyw
what was the name of the gold car and who owned it?


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 16 2008, 02:30 PM~12172392
> *i worked all day.
> *


 :tears:


----------



## tequila sunrise

got off work yesterday at 3pm, off today AND tomorrow. workin on the model cars


----------



## tequila sunrise

des, any more pics of the cars from saturday? and is your dad gonna bring out the truck to the show circuit again?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Check out my new bars guys. What ya think? They match my forks. DB coming soon!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

those are fuckin siick fooo


----------



## 817Lowrider

should match the forks good. accent the bike perfect.


----------



## HAGCustoms

They look better in person, got a sneek peek last night. :0


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

ima go pick up the frame today.. do you got money for shipping?


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 16 2008, 01:27 AM~12169888
> *all members
> *


ok all members will be there!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 16 2008, 04:59 PM~12172812
> *ima go pick up the frame today.. do you got money for shipping?
> *


Not yet. I dont have paypal anymore. I fucked it up. If you cant you cant I aint blamin you if you dont homie.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 16 2008, 04:59 PM~12172812
> *ima go pick up the frame today.. do you got money for shipping?
> *


  You lucky.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 16 2008, 05:03 PM~12172834
> *  You lucky.
> *


FRAME IS NOW IN F.B'S HANDS


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 16 2008, 06:24 PM~12172963
> *FRAME IS NOW IN F.B'S HANDS
> *


ship it ese!


----------



## Lil Spanks

X815?


----------



## Lil Spanks

NOW IM DOING MONCHIS FRAME


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 13 2008, 08:54 PM~12150577
> *NOV. 30 AT 10 A.M</span> to talk about this show.........
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

dont fall for it monchis


----------



## 817Lowrider

post picps of my frame fb


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 16 2008, 05:53 PM~12173197
> *dont fall for it monchis
> *


STFU :angry:


----------



## BASH3R

Artie i replied on myspace


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 16 2008, 06:20 PM~12173387
> *Artie i replied on myspace
> *


 :0 LET ME CHECK


----------



## BASH3R

:cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

MYSPACE SENT


----------



## BASH3R

Ms replied


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 16 2008, 06:29 PM~12173455
> *Ms replied
> *


Ms replied back


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

ima go get it right now before i go to work


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 16 2008, 06:32 PM~12173471
> *ima go get it right now before i go to work
> *


LIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

DAMM ITS DEAD IN HERE... IM OUT


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 16 2008, 06:45 PM~12173567
> *DAMM ITS DEAD IN HERE... IM OUT
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

Yo Dre you need to send basher some pics of your bikes fool!


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 16 2008, 08:07 PM~12173703
> *Yo Dre you need to send basher some pics of your bikes fool!
> *


After Odessa!! :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 16 2008, 07:15 PM~12173765
> *After Odessa!! :0
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 16 2008, 03:22 PM~12172660
> *des, any more pics of the cars from saturday? and is your dad gonna bring out the truck to the show circuit again?
> *


EEEEEEE M! && My dAddY wERE LoOkiN AT yoUR MOdEL kARz ....dANg dER pRETTyy dOpE yU gOT sOME MAD TALENT.... :biggrin: 
HEREz SoME oF MiNE && My dAdz
























&& NA i dNT i REALLy d!dNT TAkE dAT MANyy
UMMM yA My dAD iS gONNA B!Ng dA TRUCk oUT hEz gONNA REdO SoME STUFF oN dA TRUCk && hOPEFULLy NEXT yEAR dA kLUB wILL bE LoOkiN HARD && STRONg iN vEAGz :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

ART lOOk wHT p!CTURE i FoUNd Myyy bRoO ToOk iT !


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 16 2008, 07:53 PM~12174088
> *ART lOOk wHT p!CTURE i FoUNd Myyy bRoO ToOk iT !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: im keeping this in my personal file...right click and save :cheesy: anymore?? maybe of me and him??


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 16 2008, 07:25 PM~12174374
> *:0  :cheesy:  im keeping this in my personal file...right click and save :cheesy:  anymore?? maybe of me and him??
> *


HAHAHA...UM NA dATz All i FoUNdd


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 16 2008, 08:31 PM~12174438
> *HAHAHA...UM NA dATz All i FoUNdd
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

:worship: :worship: :worship: 
Art your dumb for parting it out.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 16 2008, 08:48 PM~12174637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> Art your dumb for parting it out.
> *


 :rant: :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 16 2008, 09:24 PM~12175110
> *:rant:  :|
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 16 2008, 09:27 PM~12175156
> *:biggrin:
> *


im leaving to tx right now so i can beat yo ass :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

I'm so happy because today I found my friends



































they're in my head.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 16 2008, 09:30 PM~12175184
> *im leaving to tx right now so i can beat yo ass :angry:
> *


in your daddys regal? :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 16 2008, 09:32 PM~12175228
> *in your daddys regal?  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :| aleast its paint and ready fo shows :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 16 2008, 09:38 PM~12175309
> *:roflmao:  :|  aleast its paint and ready fo shows :scrutinize:
> *


ahhhhhh fukkk you puto. I building mine. Not buying it. :0 :0 :0 
Cremator the regal. :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 16 2008, 09:43 PM~12175375
> *ahhhhhh fukkk you puto. I building mine. Not buying it. :0  :0  :0
> Cremator the regal. :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: big baby


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 16 2008, 08:39 PM~12173982
> *EEEEEEE M! && My dAddY wERE LoOkiN AT yoUR MOdEL kARz ....dANg dER pRETTyy dOpE yU gOT sOME MAD TALENT.... :biggrin:
> HEREz SoME oF MiNE && My dAdz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> && NA i dNT i REALLy d!dNT TAkE dAT MANyy
> UMMM yA My dAD iS gONNA B!Ng dA TRUCk oUT hEz gONNA REdO SoME STUFF oN dA TRUCk && hOPEFULLy NEXT yEAR dA kLUB wILL bE LoOkiN HARD && STRONg iN vEAGz  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tell your pops im looking for 5:20s 14's skinny whites!

thank you


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 16 2008, 09:51 PM~12175475
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: big baby
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 16 2008, 09:52 PM~12175494
> *:biggrin:
> *


want some flowers


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 16 2008, 09:53 PM~12175515
> *want some flowers
> *


If I get my frame on time I will send you a dozen


----------



## BASH3R

Damm creamator looks clean in that pic


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 16 2008, 10:56 PM~12175558
> *Damm creamator looks clean in that pic
> *


looked
:0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 16 2008, 09:58 PM~12175587
> *looked
> :0  :0  :0
> *


buhahahaahahaha


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 16 2008, 09:58 PM~12175587
> *looked
> :0  :0  :0
> *


x817


----------



## BASH3R

Creamator ll :dunno:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

ART I FOUND ANOTHER PIC OF YU HAHAHAHA


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 16 2008, 08:52 PM~12175493
> *tell your pops im looking for 5:20s 14's skinny whites!
> 
> thank you
> *


i THiNk HE kNOEz sOME GUy DAT HAz SoME bUT hOW MUCH yU w!LLiN ToO pAy FOR DEM?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 16 2008, 11:17 PM~12175833
> *i THiNk HE kNOEz sOME GUy DAT HAz SoME bUT hOW MUCH yU w!LLiN ToO pAy FOR DEM?
> *


as low as possible...lol


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

BSH GOOD LUCkk LOL.......


----------



## BASH3R

Do any one knoe who makes those plaques??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 16 2008, 10:23 PM~12175910
> *Do any one knoe who makes those plaques??
> *


you aint eligible yet.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 16 2008, 11:23 PM~12175910
> *Do any one knoe who makes those plaques??
> *


jagster


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 16 2008, 11:21 PM~12175897
> *BSH GOOD LUCkk LOL.......
> *


tell to hook it up with that TA discount.. :cheesy: 

find out how much...i know i can get em for 88 a piece...
looking the hook up!


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 16 2008, 05:39 PM~12173982
> *EEEEEEE M! && My dAddY wERE LoOkiN AT yoUR MOdEL kARz ....dANg dER pRETTyy dOpE yU gOT sOME MAD TALENT.... :biggrin:
> HEREz SoME oF MiNE && My dAdz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> && NA i dNT i REALLy d!dNT TAkE dAT MANyy
> UMMM yA My dAD iS gONNA B!Ng dA TRUCk oUT hEz gONNA REdO SoME STUFF oN dA TRUCk && hOPEFULLy NEXT yEAR dA kLUB wILL bE LoOkiN HARD && STRONg iN vEAGz  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WANT THAT DISPLAY CASE!!!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 16 2008, 09:20 PM~12175885
> *as low as possible...lol
> *


UMMMMMMM My dAddyyyy SAiD yA dER SELLiN 5:20 14'S
FOR $540


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 16 2008, 09:28 PM~12175988
> *I WANT THAT DISPLAY CASE!!!
> *


LOL HAHAHA MANNN yU NEEd oNE =]]


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 16 2008, 07:58 PM~12175587
> *looked
> :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 16 2008, 08:29 PM~12176005
> *LOL HAHAHA MANNN yU NEEd oNE =]]
> *


i have them all boxed up safely so they don't get messed up and covered in layers of dust.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 16 2008, 11:29 PM~12175991
> *UMMMMMMM My dAddyyyy SAiD yA dER SELLiN 5:20 14'S
> FOR $540
> *


cokers or og premium sports?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 16 2008, 10:32 PM~12176034
> *cokers or og premium sports?
> *


they got some coker that the swap meet here


----------



## BASH3R

Oh shit jagster does em?? imma go talk to him tommorow,

are those car plaques?? cause ive seen them on bikes too thats why im not so sure about them


----------



## tequila sunrise

have you ever driven with 5.20 s, if you need to go somewhere in a hurry, forget about it. go with radials if you plan to drive it alot.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 16 2008, 10:27 PM~12175960
> *jagster
> *


the big casted ones??? I dont think they do.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 16 2008, 11:38 PM~12176109
> *have you ever driven with 5.20 s, if you need to go somewhere in a hurry, forget about it. go with radials if you plan to drive it alot.
> *


not with the type of paint im doing 

going for all LOOKS!!! TEXAS CALI WAY! SAY NO TO FAT WHITES!!

cough,coug JUAN


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 16 2008, 11:36 PM~12176078
> *they got some coker that the swap meet here
> *


$$$$$$ find out how much!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 16 2008, 09:32 PM~12176032
> *i have them all boxed up safely so they don't get messed up and covered in layers of dust.
> *


WE USEd TOO HAVE DEM LIKE DAT bT iT TAkEz ToO MUCH ROOM


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 16 2008, 09:32 PM~12176034
> *cokers or og premium sports?
> *


0G


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 16 2008, 11:49 PM~12176259
> *0G
> *


damn..might have to break bread for some ogs.... :0


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 16 2008, 09:50 PM~12176287
> *damn..might have to break bread for some ogs.... :0
> *


LOL HAHAHAHAHA :0 :0 :0


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 16 2008, 08:46 PM~12176213
> *not with the type of paint im doing
> 
> going for all LOOKS!!!  TEXAS CALI WAY!  SAY NO TO FAT WHITES!!
> 
> cough,coug JUAN
> *


 :thumbsup: that's the way to do it. i hate fat white....tires :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 16 2008, 11:51 PM~12176302
> *:thumbsup: that's the way to do it. i hate fat white....tires :biggrin:
> *


i cant stand them either...i really do hate them with a passion


----------



## show-bound

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=437496

yall dont forget to check out my topic!!

jan/feb special get FREE GRAPHICS for club only!


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 16 2008, 08:47 PM~12176236
> *WE USEd TOO HAVE DEM LIKE DAT bT iT TAkEz ToO MUCH ROOM
> *


 yeah, and don't get to show them off like i really want to.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 16 2008, 11:55 PM~12176351
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=437496
> 
> yall dont forget to check out my topic!!
> 
> jan/feb special  get FREE GRAPHICS for club only!
> *


We can talk In Odessa!! Anything u needed from me?? LMK :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 16 2008, 11:57 PM~12176391
> *We can talk In Odessa!! Anything u needed from me?? LMK  :0
> *


paper and fine line tape!!
all sizes blue 3m and grits
we can swap materials for work!!!
 well chat! loking foward!


----------



## 81.7.TX.

i'll bring a lot of stuff!! Mos Def looking forward!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Nov 16 2008, 10:46 PM~12176213-->
> 
> 
> 
> not with the type of paint im doing
> 
> going for all LOOKS!!!  TEXAS CALI WAY!  SAY NO TO FAT WHITES!!
> 
> cough,coug JUAN
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fuck you puto! fat whites are hella gansta
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Nov 16 2008, 10:47 PM~12176231
> *$$$$$$  find out how much!
> *


next time I go


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 17 2008, 12:07 AM~12176534
> *fuck you puto! fat whites are hella gansta
> next time I go
> *


on bombs...lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

straight G on my cut dog!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 16 2008, 11:15 PM~12176652
> *on bombs...lol
> *


you need a front bumper for your lac?


----------



## eric ramos

fucken cock monglers bitches ass motherfukres hahaha espcialy juan


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 17 2008, 12:05 AM~12177264
> *fucken cock monglers bitches ass motherfukres hahaha espcialy juan
> *


fuck you puto. still going to Odessa. Be ther when I pic up brown?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 17 2008, 12:50 AM~12177115
> *you need a front bumper for your lac?
> *


its clean...might engrave it...does need replating


----------



## eric ramos

next week aint it


----------



## 817Lowrider

yes sir. Cant wait


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 16 2008, 10:31 PM~12177511
> *yes sir. Cant wait
> *


wait....deep brown comin out next week?


----------



## 817Lowrider

nope


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 16 2008, 10:14 PM~12175800
> *ART I FOUND ANOTHER PIC OF YU HAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: right click and save 4 life :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

x714


----------



## 817Lowrider

I hope my frame gets here on time


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 16 2008, 06:39 PM~12173982
> *EEEEEEE M! && My dAddY wERE LoOkiN AT yoUR MOdEL kARz ....dANg dER pRETTyy dOpE yU gOT sOME MAD TALENT.... :biggrin:
> HEREz SoME oF MiNE && My dAdz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> && NA i dNT i REALLy d!dNT TAkE dAT MANyy
> UMMM yA My dAD iS gONNA B!Ng dA TRUCk oUT hEz gONNA REdO SoME STUFF oN dA TRUCk && hOPEFULLy NEXT yEAR dA kLUB wILL bE LoOkiN HARD && STRONg iN vEAGz  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got an elcamino like that gray one you got , they look good bro .


----------



## 817Lowrider

sweet


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 17 2008, 11:01 AM~12179435
> *I hope my frame gets here on time
> *


x817


----------



## BASH3R

x951


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 17 2008, 12:04 PM~12180056
> *x951
> *


x818


----------



## BASH3R

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

real talk


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

if it dont get here that would be very fukkked up!


----------



## BASH3R

what you foo's know about them schwinn unicycles?? :cheesy:


----------



## 2lowsyn

hay jaun i got the wrong amount for the money order bro, ill send the rest out soon. it really wasnt my fult i sent my lil sis to get ti and she got me 20 ill the 30 come the 10 . is that cool ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

yo ericg give me a call. I when u can. I cant pm right now 817-991-7732


----------



## 817Lowrider

all good rene. Dont worry about it


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 17 2008, 01:00 PM~12180611
> *if it dont get here that would be very fukkked up!
> *


its in f.b's hands


----------



## 817Lowrider

okey dokey


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 17 2008, 02:15 PM~12181256
> *okey dokey
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

art i swear when i see u. I am gonna give u a good ass kicken one of these days!


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 17 2008, 12:52 PM~12181049
> *all good rene. Dont worry about it
> *


yha , i had a screw up -booboo. . . . :tears: 

but ill get it straighten up .


----------



## 817Lowrider

buhahahaha


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 17 2008, 03:12 PM~12181769
> *art i swear when i see u. I am gonna give u a good ass kicken one of these days!
> *


bring it and bring it hard :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

yah u would like that u fruit?


----------



## 2lowsyn

OH ther guna be some ass likn going on .

pics or it didnt happen


----------



## 817Lowrider

ill make sure to take pics of a good as kicken. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 17 2008, 04:01 PM~12182219
> *yah u would like that u fruit?
> *


you would eat my fruit sack


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 16 2008, 06:53 PM~12174088
> *ART lOOk wHT p!CTURE i FoUNd Myyy bRoO ToOk iT !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that display is in my garage :biggrin: :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

mad props to bach. Homie came thru with the quickness. Down ass homie. Member. O arts a bitch


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 17 2008, 04:06 PM~12182998
> *you would eat my fruit sack
> *


LMAO frutiy sack, like one strawberry and one grape LMAO not even a banana its a stem from the grapes . :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

bad ass. When u getting ur plaque back oso


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 17 2008, 04:21 PM~12183116
> *mad props to bach. Homie came thru with the quickness. Down ass homie. Member. O arts a bitch
> *


pics :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 17 2008, 05:21 PM~12183116
> *mad props to bach. Homie came thru with the quickness. Down ass homie. Member. O arts a bitch
> *


???????????????
fuck you fat lard :angry:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 17 2008, 04:24 PM~12183150
> *bad ass. When u getting ur plaque back oso
> *


when ever art says its cool :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 17 2008, 05:41 PM~12183279
> *when ever art says its cool :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


who has it????


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 17 2008, 04:21 PM~12183116
> *mad props to bach. Homie came thru with the quickness. Down ass homie. Member. O arts a bitch
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :420:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 17 2008, 04:42 PM~12183286
> *who has it????
> *


monchis


----------



## Lil Spanks

hes a bicth


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 13 2008, 08:54 PM~12150577
> *NOV. 30 AT 10 A.M</span> to talk about this show.........
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

arts a bitch


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 17 2008, 04:41 PM~12183278
> *???????????????
> fuck you fat lard :angry:
> *


 :rofl: :around: :yessad:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 17 2008, 04:21 PM~12183116
> *mad props to bach. Homie came thru with the quickness. Down ass homie. Member. O arts a bitch
> *


you got it already? :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

should i show deep brown in odessa? :dunno:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 17 2008, 04:43 PM~12183294
> *monchis
> *


if you need a new one juss hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 17 2008, 04:47 PM~12183325
> *should i show deep brown in odessa? :dunno:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

No basher but he shipped it


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 17 2008, 04:47 PM~12183325
> *should i show deep brown in odessa 2021? :dunno:
> *


I dont know. Is it going to be done by then?


----------



## 817Lowrider

hmmmm


----------



## 817Lowrider

hmmmm


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 17 2008, 04:49 PM~12183347
> *No basher but he shipped it
> *


oh, hes the best shipper out there


----------



## socios b.c. prez

juans mad.


----------



## Lil Spanks

fuck d.p :angry:


----------



## The ZONE

you all are some weird people, i say this as i listen to mozart and watch the situation room


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 17 2008, 04:49 PM~12183338
> *:yes:
> *


 WAS UP LOKO  HOW MUCH FOR A LOMPOC ONE :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 17 2008, 04:57 PM~12183410
> *fuck d.p :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Whats up steve. When u ordering ur plaque


----------



## BASH3R

60 chrome 
80 gold


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 17 2008, 08:01 PM~12183444
> *Whats up steve. When u ordering ur plaque
> *


no idea


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 17 2008, 05:02 PM~12183448
> *60 chrome
> 80 gold
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Fuck u art its db not dp asshole! :angry:


----------



## BASH3R

oso let me know if u want one, u can send me the money and ill give it to u at the meeting if you want :dunno:


----------



## BASH3R

Ay lil penguin i wrote back on ms


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR




----------



## 817Lowrider

huh?


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

:roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

fagggggggggs


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 17 2008, 06:04 PM~12183473
> *Fuck u art its db not dp asshole! :angry:
> *


D.P ASS WHIPE :angry: ILL GIVE YOU AN CALI ASS WHOPIN


----------



## 817Lowrider

art u dirty piece of monkey shit!


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 17 2008, 06:47 PM~12183325
> *should i show deep brown in odessa? :dunno:
> *


Negative!! :machinegun: 1st Wego Tour that hits DFW!!!


----------



## show-bound

sup putas...


----------



## 817Lowrider

runnin shit


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 17 2008, 07:45 PM~12183911
> *runnin shit
> *


probation!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 17 2008, 06:45 PM~12183911
> *eating shit
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BASH3R

Xchillywilly :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 17 2008, 07:23 PM~12184256
> *Xchillywilly :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 17 2008, 06:13 PM~12183576
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I just saw this. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

To bad its gonna get sanded down after odessa :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 17 2008, 08:35 PM~12184381
> *To bad its gonna get sanded down after odessa :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 17 2008, 07:54 PM~12184606
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## 817Lowrider

Ima get me a new plaque


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

I also forgot to tell you I changed the name to Dangerous. Not red Dangerous :|


----------



## BASH3R

bomb ass song


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 17 2008, 10:09 PM~12186943
> *bomb ass song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MNA WHAT THE FUCK , I PT IT O MUTE AND SOMTHING ELES ON TO LOOK AT THE CHICKS


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 18 2008, 12:13 AM~12186991
> *MNA WHAT THE FUCK , I PT IT O MUTE AND SOMTHING ELES ON TO LOOK AT THE CHICKS
> *


thats a 15 dance dumbass...lmao...


----------



## 2lowsyn

i still dont see your point


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 18 2008, 12:20 AM~12187089
> *i still dont see your point
> *


YOUR A CHESTER...hahhahahha


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 17 2008, 11:09 PM~12186943
> *bomb ass song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:| :| :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 17 2008, 11:17 PM~12187061
> *thats a 15 dance dumbass...lmao...
> *


that does not overide the fact that it is very very wack


----------



## 817Lowrider

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Artistics.TX, *show-bound*, BASH3R, POISON 831

you were supposed to send me pics of my fender! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 18 2008, 12:23 AM~12187121
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Artistics.TX, show-bound, BASH3R, POISON 831
> 
> you were supposed to send me pics of my fender!  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


what fender...tomarrow is another day!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 18 2008, 12:22 AM~12187108
> *that does not overide the fact that it is very very wack
> *


bashers shaking his booty to it right now


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 17 2008, 10:21 PM~12187096
> *YOUR A CHESTER...hahhahahha
> *


 :uh: i still dont get you , if its on the you tube its for us to enjoy


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Nov 17 2008, 11:24 PM~12187130-->
> 
> 
> 
> what fender...tomarrow is another day!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show Bound is officially on probation!
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Nov 17 2008, 11:25 PM~12187136
> *bashers shaking his booty to it right now
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

some one phtoshop basher with a taco hat and pointed boots!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 17 2008, 11:26 PM~12187139
> *:uh:  i still dont get you , if its on the you tube its for us to enjoy
> *


buahahahahahahah PEDO!


----------



## BASH3R

Haha hell yeah im shaking my ass, i grew up to merengue, cumbia, punta, salsa and all those coronas with fine ass booty moving around :cheesy:


----------



## 2lowsyn

a DOG , no ill fuck like one. but im not one .besides he post t up


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 17 2008, 11:30 PM~12187177
> *a DOG , no ill fuck like one. but im not one .besides he post t up
> *


I dont think he got it lol :roflmao:

not a perro a pedo


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 17 2008, 11:30 PM~12187172
> *Haha hell yeah im shaking my ass, i grew up to merengue, cumbia, punta, salsa and all those coronas with fine ass booty moving around :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Ok :roflmao: 



Ok




yeah cumbias are cool thouhg.

:biggrin: 








:roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

:0


----------



## 2lowsyn




----------



## 817Lowrider

*PEDOWNED!!!*




Damn Im bored as fuck!. dont want to go to work tomorrow,


----------



## 2lowsyn

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OSO 805

art there allmost done


----------



## OSO 805

:0


----------



## OSO 805

my forks :nicoderm:


----------



## OSO 805

GETING MY BIKE TOGETHER :werd:


----------



## 817Lowrider

welcome back oso  :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

ART I NEED YOU TO SPRAY THIS TO :nicoderm:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 17 2008, 11:32 PM~12187759
> *welcome back oso  :biggrin:
> *


LOOKING FORWARD TO BE REPRESENTING THAT BIG BAD ASS THEE ARTISTICS ONCE AGAIN :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 17 2008, 11:35 PM~12187785
> *LOOKING FORWARD TO BE REPRESENTING THAT BIG BAD ASS THEE ARTISTICS ONCE AGAIN :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## OSO 805

BASH3R :wave:


----------



## BASH3R

Whats up oso?? welcome back homie


----------



## OSO 805

MY SISSY BAR AND HEAD SET


----------



## OSO 805

MY ANTENNAS


----------



## BASH3R

ur parts look fucken clean oso :0


----------



## OSO 805

MY D TWIST CRANK


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 18 2008, 12:05 AM~12188029
> *ur parts look fucken clean oso :0
> *


THANKS HOMIE  :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## BASH3R

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 18 2008, 12:24 AM~12188172
> *:biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## OSO 805

dam i need some air brush on my fenders :happysad: :werd:


----------



## BASH3R

*RAUL CHECK UR MYSPACE* :0


----------



## OSO 805

cuting wood panals so they can get fiber glassed, bondo,paint


----------



## OSO 805

:machinegun:


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805

my 20''


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 18 2008, 12:51 AM~12188294
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:420: :420:


----------



## 817Lowrider

dont give me that smilie shit!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 18 2008, 09:15 AM~12189668
> *dont give me that smilie shit!
> *


----------



## OSO 805

:wave:


----------



## BASH3R

> AAAAAAAAAAND MY BIKE THAT GOT RANED OVERED  THE FRAME IS BENT..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quot]
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 18 2008, 09:42 AM~12189910
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OSO 805

> AAAAAAAAAAND MY BIKE THAT GOT RANED OVERED  THE FRAME IS BENT..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quot]
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :buttkick:
Click to expand...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 18 2008, 01:52 AM~12188297
> *my 20''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ill be glAD TO TAKE THAT OFF YOUR HANDS  :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

oso did you relace your rims??


----------



## OSO 805

yea i did them by 4s :nicoderm: thats a old pic wen i had the forks set up diffrent


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 18 2008, 09:54 AM~12190050
> *yea i did them by 4s :nicoderm: thats a old pic wen i had the forks set up diffrent
> *


those are 70's right??


----------



## OSO 805

my rims are geting sprayed to :werd:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 18 2008, 09:55 AM~12190060
> *those are 70's right??
> *


yup :scrutinize:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 18 2008, 09:51 AM~12190005
> *ill be glAD TO TAKE THAT OFF YOUR HANDS   :biggrin:
> *


thats my only 20'' :happysad: :tears:


----------



## OSO 805

ey art can you still get the 16'' fan rims :dunno: uffin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 18 2008, 09:56 AM~12190082
> *yup :scrutinize:
> *


hahah i tried to do it with the 52's but i didnt count right :roflmao:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 18 2008, 09:59 AM~12190117
> *hahah i tried to do it with the 52's but i didnt count right  :roflmao:
> *


do them by 2s or 4s :biggrin:  ......................*STAY IN SCHOOL *:cheesy: :0 [/B]


----------



## OSO 805

Bike show has been postponed............All cali chaps......we are haveing a manditory meeting at elyishan park behined dodger staduim sunday NOV. 30 AT 10 A.M to talk about this show.........


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 18 2008, 10:03 AM~12190161
> *Bike show has been postponed............All cali chaps......we are haveing a manditory meeting at elyishan park behined dodger staduim sunday NOV. 30 AT 10 A.M to talk about this show.........
> *


 :biggrin: HOPE TO SEE ALL OF YOU THERE


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 18 2008, 10:01 AM~12190147
> *do them by 2s or 4s :biggrin:   ......................STAY IN SCHOOL :cheesy:  :0 *
> [/b]


i did them by 2's but i dint like them and i tierd them by 4's and they didnt come out right


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 18 2008, 10:05 AM~12190179
> *i did them by 2's but i dint like them and i tierd them by 4's and they didnt come out right
> *


FUCK BIKE RIMS  :|


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 18 2008, 10:07 AM~12190201
> *FUCK BIKE RIMS  :|
> *


xoso805 they are a pain in the ass


----------



## OSO 805

16'' ARE A PAIN..............LITTLE ASS SPOKES :nosad:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 18 2008, 10:11 AM~12190246
> *16'' ARE A PAIN..............LITTLE ASS SPOKES :nosad:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

ill start on my 16 inch after i do my cutty


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 18 2008, 12:11 PM~12190246
> *16'' ARE A PAIN..............LITTLE ASS SPOKES :nosad:
> *


I got my ass whooped by 20" rims with 36 spokes. :banghead:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 18 2008, 11:20 AM~12190324
> *ill start on my 16 inch after i do my cutty
> *


u have one :0 :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 18 2008, 10:22 AM~12190352
> *u have one :0  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 18 2008, 12:32 AM~12187762
> *ART I NEED YOU TO SPRAY THIS TO  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck u art! My cutty is bad!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 18 2008, 11:41 AM~12190528
> *fuck u art! My cutty is bad!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

my daddy didnt buy it for me either. :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 18 2008, 11:47 AM~12190585
> *my daddy did buy it for me . :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

ahahahaha arts mad!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 18 2008, 10:54 AM~12190636
> *ahahahaha arts mad!
> *


hes pissed!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

big ole cry baby


----------



## BASH3R

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

video doesnt work.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 18 2008, 12:11 PM~12190792
> *hes pissed!!!!!!!!!
> *


bring it


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 18 2008, 11:52 AM~12191176
> *video doesnt work.
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ck31Y8_kiU


----------



## 817Lowrider

bahahaha arts a bitch


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 18 2008, 12:02 PM~12191262
> *bahahaha im arts bitch
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

bashers got the gays!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 18 2008, 12:58 PM~12191807
> *basher i got the gays!
> *


 :barf:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Who else will be in Odessa besides TX Chap!!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 18 2008, 01:08 PM~12191895
> *Who else will be in Odessa besides TX Chap!!
> *


ill be there :biggrin: 





















bullshit


----------



## 817Lowrider

nm chap suposedly


----------



## 2lowsyn

sup fellas .


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 18 2008, 01:03 PM~12191272
> *:0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

yo art what color should i repaint dangerous?


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Nov 18 2008, 03:36 PM~12192176-->
> 
> 
> 
> nm chap suposedly
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I call BS!! :0
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Nov 18 2008, 03:53 PM~12192329
> *yo art what color should i repaint dangerous?
> *


I have 80 grit and 2 DAs


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 18 2008, 01:53 PM~12192329
> *yo art what color should i repaint dangerous?
> *


go for more of your style and do a rainbow bike


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 18 2008, 02:58 PM~12192370
> *go for more of your style and do a rainbow bike
> *


 :roflmao: he is gay


----------



## 817Lowrider

basher u little bitch! Ahaihahahaha


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 18 2008, 02:58 PM~12192370
> *go for more of your style and do a rainbow bike
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

here comes danny talkin shit


----------



## 817Lowrider

here comes danny talkin shit


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

YO MOMMA :angry:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 18 2008, 02:27 PM~12192608
> *basher im your little bitch! Ahaihahahaha
> *


roll over


----------



## 817Lowrider

:angry: hold my pocket fool!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 18 2008, 01:53 PM~12192329
> *yo art what color should i repaint dangerous?
> *


You just need to scuff it down and then paint it green. You guys dont have any green bikes right?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 18 2008, 03:31 PM~12192638
> *YO MOMMA :angry:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: *x817*


----------



## 817Lowrider

casper has a green bike


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 18 2008, 03:38 PM~12192715
> *:angry: hold my pocket fool!
> *


sounds gay


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 18 2008, 03:15 PM~12193054
> *casper has a green bike
> *


but he never takes it anywhere. Do you guys have a green one out there?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 18 2008, 04:15 PM~12193054
> *casper has a green bike
> *


fack casper


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 18 2008, 04:19 PM~12193098
> *but he never takes it anywhere. Do you guys have a green one out there?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 18 2008, 03:19 PM~12193098
> *but he never takes it anywhere. Do you guys have a green one out there?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

hmmm


----------



## BASH3R

.


----------



## 2lowsyn

damn basher your a waist of space


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 18 2008, 03:46 PM~12193375
> *damn basher your a waist of space
> *


 you calling me fat?? :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

besides caspers bike. We have no green bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 18 2008, 04:00 PM~12193499
> *besides caspers bike. We have no green bike
> *


there you go.


----------



## 817Lowrider

hmmm might have build a green bike


----------



## BASH3R

Not if i build it first :0


----------



## AMB1800

green is the way to go  :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

well basher i do have that green seat 4 u


----------



## BASH3R

i might make it green then 

what color is the seat?? dark or light green??


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 18 2008, 03:48 PM~12193399
> *you calling me fat?? :0
> *


no, all that space you waisted on the outher page.LOL


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:420:


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck the smilies


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 18 2008, 05:06 PM~12194285
> *i might make it green then
> 
> what color is the seat?? dark or light green??
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

kinda dark!


----------



## BASH3R

It has a line line right??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 18 2008, 08:29 PM~12195594
> *It has a line line right??
> *


uh line line? wtf?


----------



## BASH3R

Haha i meant white line


----------



## 817Lowrider

yes sir.


----------



## BASH3R

kool then im changing my color on my bike


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 18 2008, 09:46 PM~12197106
> *kool then im changing my color on my bike
> *


ur ganna change to green! :0


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 18 2008, 04:00 PM~12193499
> *besides caspers bike. We have no green bike
> *


shit my bike is green u guys forgot or what!!! :angry:


----------



## BASH3R

yup i am 

haha oh shit i forgot u had a green bike lol :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Nov 18 2008, 10:59 PM~12197255
> *shit my bike is green u guys forgot or what!!! :angry:
> *


ohhh yeahhhh


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 18 2008, 10:01 PM~12197286
> *yup i am
> 
> haha oh shit i forgot u had a green bike lol :0
> *


u should stay with that orange color it looks tight!


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 18 2008, 10:04 PM~12197317
> *ohhh yeahhhh
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

I would stay with orange but i dont have that bike anymore, i have a 16" and if i paint it orange its kinda gonna look like creamator, so thats why im still debating on either orange or green


----------



## 817Lowrider

green. send it to Sam have him throw down on it.


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 18 2008, 10:11 PM~12197423
> *I would stay with orange but i dont have that bike anymore, i have a 16" and if i paint it orange its kinda gonna look like creamator, so thats why im still debating on either orange or green
> *


oh that kool i have a 16" inch too but i dont know if i have to paint it orange or midnite blue


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 18 2008, 10:15 PM~12197471
> *green. send it to Sam have him throw down on it.
> *


trow down what to it!!


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Nov 18 2008, 10:16 PM~12197485
> *oh that kool i have a 16" inch too but i dont know if i have to paint it orange or midnite blue
> *


 :nosad: :nono:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 18 2008, 10:11 PM~12197423
> *I would stay with orange but i dont have that bike anymore, i have a 16" and if i paint it orange its kinda gonna look like creamator, so thats why im still debating on either orange or green
> *


 :buttkick: :nono: :scrutinize:


----------



## OSO 805

:wave: :420:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Nov 18 2008, 11:18 PM~12197511
> *trow down what to it!!
> *


That candy!


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 18 2008, 10:21 PM~12197554
> *:wave:  :420:
> *


wass-up oso :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

was up homie :wave:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 18 2008, 10:23 PM~12197578
> *That candy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


does shit does look hard!!!


----------



## BASH3R

Haha wats up oso? ur doing urs orange or what?? :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Nov 18 2008, 11:28 PM~12197628
> *does shit does look hard!!!
> *


wait till its done. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805+Nov 18 2008, 01:02 AM~12188001-->
> 
> 
> 
> MY SISSY BAR AND HEAD SET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got some of these twist cups on the way.
> Who did your faced parts?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OSO 805_@Nov 18 2008, 01:16 AM~12188116
> *MY D TWIST CRANK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I got one of those.


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 18 2008, 10:28 PM~12197633
> *Haha wats up oso? ur doing urs orange or what?? :0
> *


YUP :biggrin: ITS BEEN ORANGE


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 18 2008, 10:28 PM~12197627
> *was up homie :wave:
> *


nothing much so i heard u got back in the club is that right! :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

WICKED MIND
*****
Posts: 2,003
Joined: Feb 2006
From: LOMPOC, CALIFAS
Car Club: THEE ARTISTICS LOMPOC CHAP



:biggrin:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 18 2008, 10:32 PM~12197670
> *YUP :biggrin: ITS BEEN ORANGE
> *


well there goes the orange!!


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 18 2008, 10:32 PM~12197665
> *I got some of these twist cups on the way.
> Who did your faced parts?
> I got one of those.
> *


SOME GUY NAMED OSO


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 18 2008, 10:29 PM~12197639
> *wait till its done.  :biggrin:
> *


how much longer!


----------



## BASH3R

Hah then im doing mine green then


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Nov 18 2008, 10:32 PM~12197671
> *nothing much so i heard u got back in the club is that right! :cheesy:
> *


HMMMMMMM WHO TOLD YOU THIS hno: :scrutinize:


----------



## eric ramos

WELCOME BACK OSO 
I HOPE U CAN START AGAIN WAT U DIDNT FINISH 
LIKE ALL THEM DOPE FUKEN FRAMES AND SHIT 
GLAD 2 HAVE YOU BACK


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 18 2008, 10:34 PM~12197694
> *Hah then im doing mine green then
> *


what kind of green :uh:


----------



## OSO 805

WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO BASH3R uffin:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 18 2008, 10:35 PM~12197697
> *HMMMMMMM WHO TOLD YOU THIS hno:  :scrutinize:
> *


i dirrent even know u got out untill monchis told me!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805+Nov 18 2008, 11:34 PM~12197685-->
> 
> 
> 
> SOME GUY NAMED OSO
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Word? Laser or what?
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-erick323_@Nov 18 2008, 11:34 PM~12197693
> *how much longer!
> *


shit I pushing for Early Feb. I know I know but. Im not a baller. :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 18 2008, 10:35 PM~12197699
> *WELCOME BACK OSO
> I HOPE U CAN START AGAIN WAT U DIDNT FINISH
> LIKE ALL THEM DOPE FUKEN FRAMES AND SHIT
> GLAD 2 HAVE YOU BACK
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Nov 18 2008, 10:38 PM~12197720
> *i dirrent even know u got out untill monchis told me!
> *


OH WHAT YOU HEARD ABOUT ME hno: :ugh:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 18 2008, 10:38 PM~12197725
> *Word? Laser or what?
> shit I pushing for Early Feb. I know I know but. Im not a baller.  :biggrin:
> *


YUP :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I see they did that mtv thing.


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 18 2008, 10:42 PM~12197764
> *I see they did that mtv thing.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 18 2008, 10:40 PM~12197745
> *OH WHAT YOU HEARD ABOUT ME hno:  :ugh:
> *


nothing bad but welcome back to the club :biggrin:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 18 2008, 10:42 PM~12197764
> *I see they did that mtv thing.
> *


yep i seen it yesterday


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Nov 18 2008, 10:46 PM~12197805
> *nothing bad but welcome back to the club :biggrin:
> *


HMMMMMMMMMMM :| THANKS :nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 18 2008, 11:43 PM~12197777
> *:dunno:
> *


we were supposed to be in it. But we got dissed


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 18 2008, 10:48 PM~12197840
> *we were supposed to be in it. But  we got dissed
> *


WHAT HAPPEND???? :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 18 2008, 11:51 PM~12197868
> *WHAT HAPPEND???? :0
> *


they chose another club.


----------



## OSO 805

FUCK MTV :uh:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 18 2008, 11:02 PM~12197960
> *FUCK MTV :uh:
> *


yep :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 19 2008, 12:02 AM~12197960
> *FUCK MTV :uh:
> *


x1000


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## BASH3R

Meh


----------



## 817Lowrider

x2


----------



## Lil Spanks

f... all yall


----------



## BASH3R

F???? fucking??? :barf:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 19 2008, 10:06 AM~12200050
> *F???? fucking??? :barf:
> *


 :0


----------



## OSO 805

:wave:


----------



## BASH3R

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 18 2008, 10:03 AM~12190161
> *Bike show has been postponed............All cali chaps......we are haveing a manditory meeting at elyishan park behined dodger staduim sunday NOV. 30 AT 10 A.M to talk about this show.........
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

take lots of pics 4 us who cant be there!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 19 2008, 10:03 AM~12200478
> *take lots of pics 4 us who cant be there!
> *


 :no:


----------



## 817Lowrider

bashers an asshole


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 19 2008, 10:30 AM~12200722
> *bashers an asshole
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 19 2008, 11:30 AM~12200722
> *bashers an asshole
> *


*x818* :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

yo rene! How many yards u need. I cant answer pms


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 19 2008, 10:30 AM~12200722
> *bashers an asshole
> *


neta?


----------



## 817Lowrider

como


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 19 2008, 12:40 PM~12201790
> *como
> *


you got any of that neting for the fiber glass?


----------



## BASH3R

Ah huevo cabrones :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

yeah i got fiber glass cloth. .How much u need rene?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 19 2008, 02:17 PM~12202065
> *yeah i got fiber glass cloth. .How much u need rene?
> *


ur mom


----------



## BASH3R

Yo penguin im changing my color on my frame


----------



## 817Lowrider

just got word that my frame is at the house. Thanks bach


----------



## 817Lowrider

Odessa gonna be the shit!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Ima repaint it. Less flake this time. :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 19 2008, 03:07 PM~12202442
> *just got word that my frame is at the house. Thanks bach
> *


do we care?


----------



## 817Lowrider

art what do you want me to put on the credit board


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 19 2008, 03:18 PM~12202532
> *art what do you want me to put on the credit board
> *


*CHILLY WILLY* DID :biggrin: IT


----------



## 817Lowrider

to bad its gonna say ''Took to fucking long did it!'' :uh: buhahahahaha j/p :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

How about "some penguin in corona did it" :0


----------



## tequila sunrise

are we gonna bring bikes to the meeting? if we gonna vote on this, i'd say yes on 8...oh, i meant yes on bringing bikes :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 19 2008, 01:17 PM~12202065
> *yeah i got fiber glass cloth. .How much u need rene?
> *


idkin feet , but i want to rap the tank and di the rear also fill in some holes.so i guss like 5 ft.


----------



## 817Lowrider

ok


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 19 2008, 03:46 PM~12202782
> *to bad its gonna say ''Took to fucking long did it!'' :uh:                                                                                          buhahahahaha j/p :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: and mike if you want too


----------



## 817Lowrider

:angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 19 2008, 05:46 PM~12203868
> *:angry:
> *


bring it fatty :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

o ill bring it! Wont take me 10months!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 19 2008, 06:09 PM~12204096
> *o ill bring it! Wont take me 10months!
> *


cuz ur fat.....bicth :angry:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

ART yU b!TCH yU NVR WROTE bck !


----------



## Lil Spanks

i can only use the comp at work....the one at our house is not working.. now im leaveing to go home  im out and my phone is up and running for those customers


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 19 2008, 06:11 PM~12204106
> *cuz ur fat.....bicth :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

sup.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 19 2008, 08:59 PM~12205629
> *sup.
> *


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 19 2008, 05:19 PM~12204165
> *i can only use the comp at work....the one at our house is not working.. now im leaveing to go home  im out and my phone is up and running for those customers
> *


yha make that money


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 19 2008, 09:32 PM~12206001
> *yha make that money
> *


what up rene!


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 19 2008, 09:16 PM~12206517
> *:|
> *


what time you going to be here?


----------



## 817Lowrider

:nosad:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

are you guys gonna share the same bed raul?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 19 2008, 10:53 PM~12206983
> *are you guys gonna share the same bed raul?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 19 2008, 09:53 PM~12206983
> *are you guys gonna share the same bed raul?
> *


no. :|


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 19 2008, 09:00 PM~12207074
> *no.  :|
> *


pics or it did happen


----------



## 817Lowrider

yall mofos piss me off sometimes!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 19 2008, 10:10 PM~12207195
> * yall mofos piss me off sometimes!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 19 2008, 11:11 PM~12207205
> *:dunno:
> *


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 19 2008, 09:12 PM~12207210
> *
> *


did the frame arrive safely?? usps packed it i didnt have shit to put it in


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 19 2008, 11:13 PM~12207219
> *did the frame arrive safely?? usps packed it i didnt have shit to put it in
> *


oh it arrived frame is in tact


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 19 2008, 10:12 PM~12207210
> *
> *


Would it pep you up some if I worked on my lil tiger again?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 19 2008, 11:18 PM~12207287
> *Would it pep you up some if I worked on my lil tiger again?
> *


meh


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 19 2008, 10:19 PM~12207296
> *meh
> *


is the paint really that bad?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 20 2008, 12:19 AM~12207296
> *meh
> *


starting to sound like eric


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 19 2008, 11:20 PM~12207311
> *is the paint really that bad?
> *


I dont huff paint


----------



## socios b.c. prez

great


----------



## 817Lowrider

x2


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 20 2008, 12:31 AM~12207478
> *I dont huff paint
> *


?


----------



## BASH3R

Fuck


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:|


----------



## BASH3R

yo waht yaw dowin in heeya g mownay??


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

jas chekan tew mayk shuer ante noe fohls ar tripan uhp en des tohpik


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 19 2008, 11:35 PM~12207522
> *?
> *


boost inhale


----------



## BASH3R

anit noe wonn trippan in hewre monayy :|


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

daz kule. alzo wantad tew lat avry1 noh det aye stertad ah ilnoiz cheptur uf dee artistiks


----------



## BASH3R

Thats bullshit, theres only so. cal, texas, new mexico and new york


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 19 2008, 11:30 PM~12207919
> *Thats bullshit, theres only so. cal, texas, new mexico and new york
> *


noht enymor :no:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 19 2008, 11:42 PM~12207982
> *noht enymor :no:
> *


pikz uv yur byk?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 19 2008, 10:45 PM~12207998
> *pikz uv yur byk?
> *


plz send it to him in a pm


----------



## BASH3R

This foo has some ugly ass bikes, i seen the videos of them on myspace :|


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Nov 19 2008, 11:45 PM~12207998-->
> 
> 
> 
> pikz uv yur byk?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> witch won?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BASH3R_@Nov 20 2008, 12:01 AM~12208080
> *This foo has some ugly ass bikes, i seen the  videos of them on myspace :|
> *


mee thenks yew shud wach am egen :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 20 2008, 12:38 AM~12208214
> *witch won?
> *


du eon dat u joyn du clb wit


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 20 2008, 12:47 AM~12208258
> *du eon dat u joyn du clb wit
> *


raoole yew sow kraze!
aye kraeted des cheptr en ilnoiz. al mie byks ar en et :nicoderm:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 20 2008, 12:52 AM~12208273
> *raoole yew sow kraze!
> aye kraeted des cheptr en ilnoiz. al mie byks ar en et :nicoderm:
> *


wel wre dem pikz at?


----------



## mitchell26

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=NlMYWuGUZlM


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 19 2008, 10:45 PM~12206888
> *what time you going to be here?
> *


in the mornig so we can have b.k  im leaveing here around 3 a.m sat


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 20 2008, 12:38 AM~12208214
> *witch won?
> mee thenks yew shud wach am egen :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

yall some wierd ass nikkas :|


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Nov 20 2008, 08:55 AM~12208600
> *http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=NlMYWuGUZlM
> *


you aussies need to lay off the sauce


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 20 2008, 08:41 AM~12209419
> *yall some wierd ass nikkas :|
> *


whats crackin lil penguin :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

hmmm


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 20 2008, 09:42 AM~12209428
> *whats crackin lil penguin  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

:yessad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 20 2008, 10:27 AM~12209755
> *:yessad:
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

yes.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Nov 20 2008, 05:55 AM~12208600
> *http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=NlMYWuGUZlM
> *


lame


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 20 2008, 11:06 AM~12210108
> *lame
> *


 :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 20 2008, 10:35 AM~12210287
> *:|
> *


dont forget to bring all those parts with you.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 20 2008, 10:35 AM~12210287
> *:|
> *


artie what freeway you gonna take?? :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 20 2008, 10:42 AM~12210331
> *artie what freeway you gonna take??  :0
> *


cinco


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 20 2008, 10:43 AM~12210335
> *cinco
> *


fuck  
i was about to tell him to drop by so i can give him your frame and to pick up the frame he is gonna paint


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 20 2008, 10:47 AM~12210366
> *fuck
> i was about to tell him to drop by so i can give him your frame and to pick up the frame he is gonna paint
> *


where you live?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 20 2008, 10:51 AM~12210395
> *where you live?
> *


san fernando valley, its off the 101 ,i could just meet him in the exit of that freeway so he wont have to waist time to get over there


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 19 2008, 11:42 PM~12207982
> *noht enymor :no:
> *


WTF ????


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 20 2008, 10:56 AM~12210429
> *WTF ????
> *


that foo is stupid so dont worry about it :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 20 2008, 10:56 AM~12210434
> *that foo is stupid so dont worry about it  :biggrin:
> *


LOL EEEE i wAz AbOUT ToO sAyyy


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 20 2008, 10:54 AM~12210416
> *san fernando valley, its off the 101 ,i could just meet him in the exit of that freeway so he wont have to waist time to get over there
> *


Work it out with him. Im going to be going back down there in December so maybe I can bring down your stuff?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 20 2008, 11:43 AM~12210335
> *cinco
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 20 2008, 11:36 AM~12210296
> *dont forget to bring all those parts with you.
> *


pick up ur phone :angry:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Nov 20 2008, 11:13 AM~12210592-->
> 
> 
> 
> Work it out with him. Im going to be going back down there in December so maybe I can bring down your stuff?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sounds good
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 20 2008, 11:14 AM~12210600
> *:yes:
> *


when are u going to sac town??


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 20 2008, 12:19 PM~12210654
> *sounds good
> 
> when are u going to sac town??
> *


3 a.m sat


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 20 2008, 12:26 PM~12210742
> *
> *


 :|


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 20 2008, 11:23 AM~12210705
> *3 a.m sat
> *


haha fuck that :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 20 2008, 12:31 PM~12210811
> *haha fuck that  :biggrin:
> *


youll be dreaming in bed


----------



## socios b.c. prez

great


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 20 2008, 12:41 PM~12210906
> *great
> *


*x818*


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Nov 20 2008, 11:33 AM~12210833-->
> 
> 
> 
> youll be dreaming in bed
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i will, and NO you can not join :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Nov 20 2008, 11:41 AM~12210906
> *great
> *


i guess imma have to ship you the frame


----------



## 2lowsyn

hay jaun when can i get that stff for the faber glass?


----------



## BASH3R

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: BASH3R, *the bone collector* , 2lowsyn, 2twin


:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

i dont have no cash right now. After the odessa show


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 20 2008, 03:30 PM~12212785
> *i dont have no cash right now. After the odessa show
> *


how much wold it cost to send out ?


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 20 2008, 06:28 PM~12212770
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: BASH3R, the bone collector , 2lowsyn, 2twin
> :wave:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 20 2008, 04:30 PM~12212785
> *i dont have no cash right now. After the odessa show
> *


HE'S ONE BROKE ***** :cheesy:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 20 2008, 03:47 PM~12212916
> *how much wold it cost to send out ?
> *


?????


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 20 2008, 05:11 PM~12213079
> *HE'S ONE BROKE ***** :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

hows about my broke ass sends his even broker ass some money ?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 20 2008, 05:24 PM~12213170
> *hows about my broke ass sends his even broker ass some money ?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

lmao prolly like 6-7 bucks


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 20 2008, 05:48 PM~12213366
> *lmao prolly like 6-7 bucks
> *


YOULL SPEND IT


----------



## 817Lowrider

dbl with cheese


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 20 2008, 06:15 PM~12213614
> *dbl with cheese
> *


SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 18 2008, 11:03 AM~12190161
> *Bike show has been postponed............All cali chaps......we are haveing a manditory meeting at elyishan park behined dodger staduim sunday NOV. 30 AT 10 A.M to talk about this show.........
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 19 2008, 03:38 PM~12203791
> *:angry:  and mike if you want too
> *


well i don't want to be the only one with a bike over there. so i'll just leave it in the storage.


----------



## tequila sunrise

im saving up to get my car...this check was pretty good. so soon i'll get my 78 lincoln continental or my caddy


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 20 2008, 05:45 PM~12213914
> *im saving up to get my car...this check was pretty good. so soon i'll get my 78 lincoln continental or my caddy
> *


OH SHIT,i take pics when yo drive off in it LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 20 2008, 06:19 PM~12213648
> *SOUNDS GOOD
> *


yes it does!


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 20 2008, 07:22 PM~12214826
> *yes it does!
> *


SO YOU WANT ME TO SEND YOU SOME CASH FOR THAT BURGER ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 20 2008, 08:25 PM~12214869
> *SO YOU WANT ME TO SEND YOU SOME CASH FOR THAT BURGER ?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32+Nov 20 2008, 10:56 AM~12210429-->
> 
> 
> 
> WTF ????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BASH3R_@Nov 20 2008, 10:56 AM~12210434
> *that foo is stupid so dont worry about it  :biggrin:
> *


ded yew wash mie veds egen? hno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

whats poppin


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

go to the show by your self


----------



## socios b.c. prez

!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 20 2008, 10:23 PM~12216324
> * go to the show by your self
> *


huh?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

to odessa foo! ima be going to a show this saturday =) havent been to one in a while


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 20 2008, 09:34 PM~12216446
> *to odessa foo! ima be going to a show this saturday =) havent been to one in a while
> *


show where?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

somewhere in garden grove.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 20 2008, 10:34 PM~12216446
> *to odessa foo! ima be going to a show this saturday =) havent been to one in a while
> *


me and my bro are going. dont know if any one else it


----------



## 817Lowrider

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
mr.fisheye Jan 2008 2,088 152 1.57%
BigTigger R.O. Jul 2005 3,657 94 0.97%
DaddyCaddy's Girl Sep 2007 947 85 0.88%
DUVAL'S HERO Nov 2003 17,128 78 0.80%
*`*Felisha*`* Jul 2008 889 67 0.69%
cheleo Feb 2008 1,766 54 0.56%
Artistics.TX Jul 2006 22,964 47 0.48%
REGAL81 Oct 2008 194 44 0.45%
SWIPH Oct 2005 1,557 44 0.45%
66 ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## OSO 805

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

What up oso!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Pack Man reinstated! cowboys are back!


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 20 2008, 10:55 PM~12217428
> *What up oso!
> *


 :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 21 2008, 12:59 AM~12217458
> *Pack Man reinstated! cowboys are back!
> *


seasons over


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 20 2008, 10:59 PM~12217458
> *Pack Man reinstated! cowboys are back!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 20 2008, 11:02 PM~12217484
> *seasons over
> *


 :rant: :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 21 2008, 12:02 AM~12217484
> *seasons over
> *


dont give me that shit!


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 20 2008, 11:02 PM~12217484
> *seasons over
> *


idk man im perty much with him on that , im glad he back we'v ben needing him and that *** tony romo is a ***, he cant take a hit and he cant take the paint *** cry baby bitch ass barbra streisan lil joto no good for nithing pain in the ass dick sucking cunt fuck fase (lucky he hit jissica simson) pussy *** :machinegun: :angry: fuck tony romo he cant even run the god damn ball


----------



## 817Lowrider

cowboys 4 life. I wont give up on them


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 817Lowrider

sweet


----------



## 2lowsyn

FUCK TONY ROMO.
cowboys rule he sucks


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 21 2008, 09:10 AM~12220097
> *cowboys 4 life. I wont give up on them
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 21 2008, 09:58 AM~12220478
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:420:


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck smilies


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 21 2008, 01:25 PM~12222143
> *fuck smilies
> *


YHA :420:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

4 sho


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 20 2008, 10:59 PM~12217458
> *Pack Man reinstated! cowboys are back!
> *





















:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

CHECK THIS SHIT OUT 
some fuckers from across the street tried to sell me one of them schwen bikes from walmart for 100$ LMAO trust me idthink its worth that much scene i seen them ther for 80$
and they tred to get a trade for my bike FUCK NO.
they also have this 3wheeler for 100$ with so much rust on it. 
again i tell FUCK NO . iv ben trying to tell them that they are OVER pricing ther shit by a mile .
i would get that 3 wheeler but it would need ALOT of work . the outher one, the schwen i would get for olny 50.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Hahaha


----------



## Lil Spanks

:420:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

art u coming to the show tommorow??


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 21 2008, 05:26 PM~12223750
> *art u coming to the show tommorow??
> *


im going to see raul in sacramento tomm.


----------



## ericg

*my poor lincoln ..happened this tuesday :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Nov 21 2008, 06:03 PM~12224492
> *my poor lincoln ..happened this tuesday :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammm that sucks  
looks like u were hopping it :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Nov 21 2008, 07:03 PM~12224492
> *my poor lincoln ..happened this tuesday :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn!!! fool


----------



## 2lowsyn

it had juice in it ? 

that looks like it sucked so much ass hole .


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 21 2008, 07:21 PM~12224634
> *it had juice in it ?
> 
> that looks like it sucked so much ass hole .
> *


I think it did. have not see this fool ericg in a minute lil bitchass!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Nov 21 2008, 06:03 PM~12224492
> *my poor lincoln ..happened this tuesday :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who got sent to the hospital? was it the other driver?


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 21 2008, 06:21 PM~12224634
> *it had juice in it ?
> 
> that looks like it sucked so much ass hole .
> *


yea it was juiced tryna turn goin about 60 forgot about the switches feels like i slid on ice


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 21 2008, 09:46 PM~12226262
> *who got sent to the hospital? was it the other driver?
> *


i was the driver


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Nov 21 2008, 11:26 PM~12226585
> *yea it was juiced tryna turn goin about 60 forgot about the switches feels like i slid on ice
> *


this fool? throw it in the gutta go by another balla? Ima be at your crib at about 2pm . you gonna be there?


----------



## 2lowsyn

DAMN !! , DID THAY HIT YOU OR DID YOU HIT THEM, I HOPE THEY HIT YOU .
that gota fucking lick some gasho ass


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 21 2008, 11:31 PM~12226630
> *DAMN !! , DID THAY HIT YOU OR DID YOU HIT THEM, I HOPE THEY HIT YOU .
> that gota fucking lick some gasho ass
> *


I think his lil dumb ass hit them. ahahaha


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 22 2008, 12:32 AM~12226644
> *I think his lil dumb ass hit them. ahahaha
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 21 2008, 11:45 PM~12226772
> *:0
> *


dogen my question. Odessa Puto?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Nov 21 2008, 07:03 PM~12224492
> *<span style='color:blue'>also good luck guys in oddesa*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 21 2008, 11:55 PM~12226857
> *where's the club plaque????    i dont see it in back of that window
> also good luck guys in oddesa
> *


no plaque yet fool. we aint got the ok yet. :biggrin: and thanks me and my bro reppin hard in odessa! :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

fuuckk eric you alright?


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 22 2008, 01:48 AM~12228062
> *fuuckk eric you alright?
> *


YEA HOMIE IM STRAIGHT JUST A FEW BRUISES :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Nov 22 2008, 03:39 AM~12228227
> *YEA HOMIE IM STRAIGHT JUST A FEW BRUISES :biggrin:
> *


I SAY YOU SELL ME THE PUMPS :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 22 2008, 01:18 PM~12229931
> *I SAY YOU SELL ME THE PUMPS :0
> *


to late. lol :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 22 2008, 12:32 PM~12230010
> *to late. lol :biggrin:
> *


AWW YOU FUCKER


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 21 2008, 09:24 AM~12220193
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i LiKE THiSzzzzzz :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound




----------



## show-bound




----------



## show-bound




----------



## 817Lowrider

did you stripe it up?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR




----------



## 817Lowrider

leaving first thing in the morning


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 22 2008, 05:15 PM~12231344
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dER wASNT ALOT oF KARz HUH ??
bT dER N!CE pICTUREzzz :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:|


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 22 2008, 06:31 PM~12231153
> *did you stripe it up?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 22 2008, 05:15 PM~12231344
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whos bomb??


----------



## eric ramos

break a leg fat boy in odessa tx


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 22 2008, 10:23 PM~12233398
> *whos bomb??
> *


UMMMM FELiX
FROM O.C CHAp...


----------



## BASH3R

:0


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Nov 21 2008, 05:03 PM~12224492
> *my poor lincoln ..happened this tuesday :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oooh fuck, that's gonna be a nasty bill.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 22 2008, 04:15 PM~12231344
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any more pix? where/when was this show?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 23 2008, 12:44 AM~12233518
> *break a leg fat boy in odessa tx
> *


cant believe your not going....not worty...lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 22 2008, 04:20 PM~12231108
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cant wait to see this with the fenders on.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 23 2008, 12:36 AM~12234159
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did you bitch slap him for me?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 23 2008, 01:59 AM~12234202
> *did you bitch slap him for me?
> *


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32+Nov 22 2008, 08:05 PM~12232913-->
> 
> 
> 
> dER wASNT ALOT oF KARz HUH ??
> bT dER N!CE pICTUREzzz  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no it was a small show. but it was nice bonding time with the club
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2008, 09:23 PM~12233398
> *whos bomb??
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pres of oc chap
> <!--QuoteBegin-tequila sunrise_@Nov 22 2008, 10:36 PM~12233775
> *any more pix? where/when was this show?
> *


it was today @ super autobacs in westminster. not tht many cars no more pics =(


----------



## 817Lowrider

on my way to odessa!


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 23 2008, 01:09 AM~12234230
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

some one txt me so they can post pics 4 me 817 991-7731


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 23 2008, 02:05 PM~12235562
> *some one txt me so they can post pics 4 me 817 991-7732
> *


gonna crank call yer ass now!!!! :0


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 23 2008, 12:05 PM~12235562
> *some one txt me so they can post pics 4 me 817 991-7732
> *


text me foo, 213 9499658


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 23 2008, 03:24 PM~12235941
> *text me foo, 213 9499658
> *


gonna crank call you too!!!! 
:roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 23 2008, 01:28 PM~12235958
> *gonna crank call you too!!!!
> :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 23 2008, 03:29 PM~12235962
> *:angry:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 23 2008, 01:30 PM~12235972
> *
> *


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 23 2008, 03:09 AM~12234230
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

aimost home


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2008, 05:05 AM~12235562
> *some one txt me so they can post pics 4 me 817 991-7732
> *


i just rang this number, i got "hii, welcome to the gay chat line. Too find out what im wearing, press 1, to chat to me, press 2..." in a very secudctive voice, i got uncomfortable and hung up.

hahaha. :biggrin: 

sup bro?


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Nov 23 2008, 08:33 PM~12238628
> *i just rang this number, i got "hii, welcome to the gay chat line. Too find out what im wearing, press 1, to chat to me, press 2..." in a very secudctive voice, i got uncomfortable and hung up.
> 
> hahaha.  :biggrin:
> 
> sup bro?
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

i just get on and see this fuck


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Nov 23 2008, 10:33 PM~12238628
> *i just rang this number, i got "hii, welcome to the gay chat line. Too find out what im wearing, press 1, to chat to me, press 2..." in a very secudctive voice, i got uncomfortable and hung up.
> 
> hahaha.  :biggrin:
> 
> sup bro?
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## 2lowsyn

id buy that for a dolor.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 23 2008, 09:45 PM~12238750
> *id buy that for a dolor.
> *


x$1.00


----------



## 2lowsyn




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 13 2008, 08:54 PM~12150577
> *NOV. 30 AT 10 A.M</span> to talk about this show...
> *


 :|


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 23 2008, 01:09 AM~12234230
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Nov 23 2008, 07:19 PM~12238011
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: uffin:


----------



## eric ramos

fuk u art


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 23 2008, 10:45 PM~12239804
> *fuk u art
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Nov 23 2008, 09:33 PM~12238628
> *i just rang this number, i got "hii, welcome to the gay chat line. Too find out what im wearing, press 1, to chat to me, press 2..." in a very secudctive voice, i got uncomfortable and hung up.
> 
> hahaha.  :biggrin:
> 
> sup bro?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: sup mitch


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 23 2008, 11:45 PM~12239804
> *fuk u art
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Nov 23 2008, 08:33 PM~12238628
> *i just rang this number, i got "hii, welcome to the gay chat line. Too find out what im wearing, press 1, to chat to me, press 2..." in a very secudctive voice, i got uncomfortable and hung up.
> 
> hahaha.  :biggrin:
> 
> sup bro?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Nov 23 2008, 07:19 PM~12238011
> *:wave:
> *


are going to the meeting too!! :biggrin:


----------



## FelonOne

Nice...


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

eh art. im picking up a 51 next sunday. ask your pops if we can borrow the trailer for me?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 24 2008, 04:00 AM~12240688
> *eh art. im picking up a 51 next sunday.  ask your pops if we can borrow the trailer for me?
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Representing in Odessa!! :0


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 24 2008, 08:45 AM~12241934
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Representing in Odessa!!  :0
> *


damn never thought i'd see the day when that bike gets to its rightful owner :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 24 2008, 10:45 AM~12241934
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Representing in Odessa!!  :0
> *


what happin to the parts?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 24 2008, 11:33 AM~12242829
> *what happin to the parts?
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## show-bound

CHECK US OUT ON IN UPCOMING LRM ISSUE FEATURING THE SHOW!! :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 24 2008, 12:32 PM~12243341
> *CHECK US OUT ON IN UPCOMING LRM ISSUE FEATURING THE SHOW!! :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Nov 24 2008, 12:33 PM~12242829-->
> 
> 
> 
> what happin to the parts?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sold that nasty chit!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BASH3R_@Nov 24 2008, 12:51 PM~12242986
> *x2  :angry:
> *


I sold that nasty chit


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2008, 03:11 PM~12243645
> *I sold that nasty chit!
> I sold that nasty chit
> *


when you stripping RD


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 24 2008, 02:12 PM~12243653
> *when you stripping RD
> *


After I finish my cutlass!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise+Nov 24 2008, 11:00 AM~12242073-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn never thought i'd see the day when that bike gets to its rightful owner :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me too!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Nov 24 2008, 01:32 PM~12243341
> *CHECK US OUT ON IN UPCOMING LRM ISSUE FEATURING THE SHOW!! :cheesy:
> *


we shall see!



on a side not:
Picked up that TLM that yall were in Art


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 24 2008, 01:32 PM~12243341
> *CHECK US OUT ON IN UPCOMING LRM ISSUE FEATURING THE SHOW!! :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

*Bike show has been postponed............All cali chaps......we are haveing a manditory meeting at elyishan park behined dodger staduim sunday NOV. 30 AT 10 A.M to talk about this show...[/B]*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 24 2008, 03:35 PM~12244432
> *Bike show has been postponed............All cali chaps......we are haveing a manditory meeting at elyishan park behined dodger staduim sunday NOV. 30 AT 10 A.M to talk about this show...
> *


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

idk how im getting there. pm me address so i can mapquest


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 24 2008, 03:39 PM~12244479
> *idk how im getting there. pm me address so i can mapquest
> *


Im sendig you cash out friday!


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2008, 01:42 PM~12244501
> *Im sendig you cash out friday!
> *


 perfect im in need of it :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 24 2008, 04:02 PM~12244744
> *perfect im in need of it :biggrin:
> *


and the roses


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2008, 04:03 PM~12244758
> *and the roses
> *


***


----------



## 817Lowrider

dont hate because I am not sending you any roses


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2008, 03:22 PM~12244958
> *dont hate because I am not sending you any roses
> *


well wheres my rose :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 24 2008, 06:06 PM~12245991
> *well wheres my rose  :angry:
> *


up your butt! :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2008, 05:07 PM~12246000
> *up your butt! :angry:
> *


ouch!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2008, 06:07 PM~12246000
> *up your butt! :angry:
> *


*x817*


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 24 2008, 06:53 PM~12247052
> *x817
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 24 2008, 07:54 PM~12247063
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## eric ramos

nice shit juan i wouldnt of posted up the frame like that fuck no
:nono:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 24 2008, 07:15 PM~12247322
> *nice shit juan i wouldnt of posted up the frame like that fuck no
> :nono:
> *


Erics mad.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 24 2008, 08:15 PM~12247322
> *nice shit juan i wouldnt of posted up the frame like that fuck no
> :nono:
> *


*x505**CUZ WHY??? ERIC'S MAD*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 24 2008, 08:15 PM~12247322
> *nice shit juan i wouldnt of posted up the frame like that fuck no
> :nono:
> *


it was there to show off Sams paint job. meh


----------



## eric ramos

hype hype


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 24 2008, 08:25 PM~12247459
> *hype hype
> *


 :uh: speak pandasex


----------



## 817Lowrider

YO BASHER PUT SOME NEW PICS UP. Updated


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2008, 08:06 PM~12247921
> *YO BASHER PUT SOME NEW PICS UP. Updated
> *


dangerous and the white bike right??


----------



## 817Lowrider

yeah. the white bike is called Ice Princess!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2008, 08:16 PM~12248038
> *yeah. the white bike is called Ice Princess!
> *


i taught it was called snowflake :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 24 2008, 09:21 PM~12248103
> *i taught it was called snowflake  :0
> *


nope. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2008, 09:16 PM~12248038
> *yeah. they call me Ice Princess!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 24 2008, 10:42 PM~12249150
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: Faggity *** ***


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2008, 10:44 PM~12249171
> *:uh:  Faggity *** ***
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:|


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=41008
:|


----------



## BASH3R

Yo art check this foo on top of me cause i dont wanna get kicked out of the club for talking shit to him, thnx in advance


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 24 2008, 10:26 PM~12250608
> *Yo art check this foo on top of me cause i dont wanna get kicked out of the club for talking shit to him, thnx in advance
> *


that guys name sounds familiar


----------



## 817Lowrider

Dont worry about him Basher. He is wanting you to react. Ignore him and he will eventually find another club to put there


----------



## BASH3R

Thats cause he gets on everyones nervs, look at his signature :nono:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 24 2008, 10:32 PM~12250643
> *Thats cause he gets on everyones nervs, look at his signature :nono:
> *


how do u check on this topic to c if he has posted b4?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 25 2008, 12:32 AM~12250643
> *Thats cause he gets on everyones nervs, look at his signature :nono:
> *


I know I saw it last week when he put it there. He is just trying to start some shit.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 25 2008, 12:33 AM~12250657
> *how do u check on this topic to c if he has posted b4?
> *


He is not talking about the link g money posted. he is talking about g money


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2008, 10:35 PM~12250668
> *He is not talking about the link g money posted. he is talking about g money
> *


i know but i know hes posted on our topic before hes name sounds really familiar


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 25 2008, 12:37 AM~12250686
> *i know but i know hes posted on our topic before hes name sounds really familiar
> *


He sounds familiar cause he is a retard. always starting bull shit.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...DE=who&t=253010


----------



## socios b.c. prez

simon


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## socios b.c. prez

neta?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

reel tok


----------



## Lil Spanks

*THEE ARTISTIKS B.C. ILLNOIZ CHAPTER ??????????????????????

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS?????????????*


----------



## 817Lowrider

leave it alone art. He is just trying to get attention


----------



## OSO 805

:wave:


----------



## OSO 805

redy for sunday :nicoderm:


----------



## show-bound




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 25 2008, 09:45 AM~12252930
> *redy for sunday :nicoderm:
> *


x56456165465156


----------



## show-bound




----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 25 2008, 09:46 AM~12252944
> *x56456165465156
> *


were going to kick it or what uffin: we need to BBQ IT UP :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

WAS UP show-bound :wave:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 25 2008, 11:49 AM~12252973
> *WAS UP show-bound :wave:
> *


nice to have ya back...


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 25 2008, 09:55 AM~12253037
> *nice to have ya back...
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 25 2008, 10:48 AM~12252965
> *were going to kick it or what uffin: we need to BBQ IT UP :biggrin:
> *


if they want lets do it


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 25 2008, 10:28 AM~12252780
> *leave it alone art. He is just trying to get attention
> *


 :angry:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2008, 07:16 PM~12248038
> *yeah. the white bike is called Ice Princess!
> *


or man butter?


----------



## 817Lowrider

man butter ahahahaha


----------



## show-bound

thas f'd up.

that a lil girls bike


----------



## tequila sunrise

just fuckin around. :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 25 2008, 10:08 AM~12253172
> *if they want lets do it
> *


bring some try tip :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 25 2008, 10:26 AM~12253348
> *just fuckin around.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 25 2008, 08:49 AM~12252529
> *THEE ARTISTIKS B.C. ILLNOIZ CHAPTER ??????????????????????
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS?????????????
> *


 :machinegun: :buttkick: :werd:


----------



## OSO 805

sup juan :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Yeah thats fukkked up. Man butter ahahahahaha lmao


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 25 2008, 10:11 AM~12253205
> *or man butter?
> *


man spakle?


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup oso. Still tired from that drive sunday. What up rene i see u


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 25 2008, 09:48 AM~12252965
> *were going to kick it or what uffin: we need to BBQ IT UP :biggrin:
> *


you know it, might have to take a bus but ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 25 2008, 11:05 AM~12253734
> *:|
> *


chon chon?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 25 2008, 10:43 AM~12253532
> *you know it, might have to take a bus  but ill be there  :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH, WE'LL BE THERE NO MATTER WHAT!!!


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 25 2008, 12:42 AM~12251086
> *reel tok
> *


THEE ARTISTICS BITCH!!! WHO DA FUCK IS THIS??? :angry:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 25 2008, 10:26 AM~12253356
> *bring some try tip :biggrin:
> *


AND SUM MENUDO CUZ I MIGHT BE CRUDO ON SUNDAY!!!LOL


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Nov 23 2008, 07:19 PM~12238011
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT UP ANGEL!!! HOPE TO SEE YOU ON SUNDAY HOMIE :cheesy:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Nov 25 2008, 01:42 PM~12255026
> *AND SUM MENUDO CUZ I MIGHT BE CRUDO ON SUNDAY!!!LOL
> *


thats true!


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Nov 25 2008, 12:42 PM~12255026
> *AND SUM MENUDO CUZ I MIGHT BE CRUDO ON SUNDAY!!!LOL
> *


hope nobody throws in and leftover turkey in that shit


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Nov 25 2008, 01:44 PM~12255043
> *thats true!
> *


WHAT UP ERIK!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 25 2008, 01:46 PM~12255056
> *hope nobody throws in and leftover turkey in that shit
> *


FUCK NO!!LOL :uh:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Nov 25 2008, 01:38 PM~12254993
> *HELL YEAH, WE'LL BE THERE NO MATTER WHAT!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Nov 25 2008, 01:38 PM~12254993
> *HELL YEAH, WE'LL BE THERE NO MATTER WHAT!!!
> *


wass up foo!!


----------



## BASH3R

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: BASH3R, ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~, erick323, tequila sunrise, Artistics.TX

san fernando, lompoc, los angeles, orange county and texas chapters checking in 
:cheesy:


----------



## erick323




----------



## 817Lowrider

wut up monchis,erick,and angel


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 25 2008, 01:50 PM~12255092
> *wut up monchis,erick,and angel
> *


what up with u! :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

soo....nobody's taking bikes?


----------



## 817Lowrider

lol basher i stay checked in


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 25 2008, 01:53 PM~12255121
> *soo....nobody's taking bikes?
> *


taking bikes to the meeting!!!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Nov 25 2008, 01:54 PM~12255130
> *taking bikes to the meeting!!!
> *


im gonna ride my unicycle :cheesy:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 25 2008, 01:55 PM~12255141
> *im gonna ride my unicycle  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Nov 25 2008, 01:57 PM~12255162
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 25 2008, 01:58 PM~12255173
> *
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 25 2008, 02:00 PM~12255198
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Nov 25 2008, 02:01 PM~12255211
> *basher esta loco :loco:
> *


:yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

might be able to send that seat out 2morrow along with cash. Same 4 fb


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 25 2008, 02:20 PM~12255403
> *might be able to send that seat out 2morrow along with cash. Same 4 fb
> *


 :biggrin: lmk


----------



## 817Lowrider

ill find out today


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 25 2008, 02:48 PM~12255079
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: BASH3R, ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~, erick323, tequila sunrise, Artistics.TX
> 
> san fernando, lompoc, los angeles, orange county and texas chapters checking in
> :cheesy:
> *


HOMOS 4LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

what if we meet at king taco...never mind, okay i'm taking my lunch break


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 25 2008, 01:55 PM~12255714
> *HOMOS 4LIFE :biggrin:
> *


just don't tell anyone


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 25 2008, 02:55 PM~12255714
> *HOMOS 4LIFE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 25 2008, 03:58 PM~12255748
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X818


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 25 2008, 02:59 PM~12255752
> *X818
> *


x951


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 25 2008, 04:00 PM~12255760
> *x951
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

*SOMEONE POST MAPQUEST ON HERE HOW TO GET TO ELYISHAN PARK FOR THOSE THAT DON'T KNOW WHERE IT'S AT...THANKS*


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Nov 25 2008, 01:47 PM~12255064
> *FUCK NO!!LOL  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 25 2008, 01:48 PM~12255079
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: BASH3R, ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~, erick323, tequila sunrise, Artistics.TX
> 
> san fernando, lompoc, los angeles, orange county and texas chapters checking in
> :cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 25 2008, 03:15 PM~12255862
> *SOMEONE POST MAPQUEST ON HERE HOW TO GET TO ELYISHAN PARK FOR THOSE THAT DON'T KNOW WHERE IT'S AT...THANKS
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 25 2008, 03:32 PM~12255988
> *
> *


pm sent.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 25 2008, 05:51 PM~12256593
> *pm sent.
> *


sent back..


----------



## Lil Spanks

*I HAVE SOME 20 INCH 72 FAN SPOKE RIMS WITH TIRES, AND A CUSTOM 20 INCH FORK ENGRAVED TWO TONE FOR SALE ON SUNDAY....FOR THE MEMBERS ONLY...*


----------



## eric ramos

pics putoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 
man fuck u art and ur gay ass pandasex having herpes motherfuker


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 25 2008, 07:58 PM~12257842
> *pics putoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> man fuck u art and ur gay ass pandasex having herpes motherfuker
> *


----------



## eric ramos

mmmmmmmmmmmm yeeeehhhhhhh


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 25 2008, 08:20 PM~12258109
> *mmmmmmmmmmmm yeeeehhhhhhh
> *


----------



## OSO 805

PICS????


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 25 2008, 07:26 PM~12258198
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## OSO 805

PICS OF THE FORK??? :cheesy: :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 25 2008, 08:28 PM~12258217
> *PICS OF THE FORK??? :cheesy:  :dunno:
> *


?????


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 25 2008, 08:49 AM~12252529
> *THEE ARTISTIKS B.C. ILLNOIZ CHAPTER ??????????????????????
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS?????????????
> *


:rofl: :rofl:
calmate buey. alreyd got a green lite frum bashr :nicoderm:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 25 2008, 07:28 PM~12258217
> *PICS OF THE FORK??? :cheesy:  :dunno:
> *


Its pretty much a regular bent fork but its twisted the part from where you bolt it to the steer tube to the part that you bolt the rim. Its also engraved and has gold and chome plating.


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 25 2008, 07:34 PM~12258299
> *Its pretty much a regular bent fork but its twisted the part from where you bolt it to the steer tube to the part that you bolt the rim. Its also engraved and has gold and chome plating.
> *


 :0 :happysad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 25 2008, 08:33 PM~12258282
> *:rofl: :rofl:
> calmate buey. alreyd got a green lite frum bashr :nicoderm:
> *


IM THE PRES OF THE WHOLE CLUB :angry:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 25 2008, 07:33 PM~12258282
> *:rofl: :rofl:
> calmate buey. alreyd got a green lite frum bashr :nicoderm:
> *


OHHHHHHHH A GREEN LIGHT :0 ....................WHO GIVES A FUCK :uh:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 25 2008, 07:39 PM~12258355
> *IM THE PRES OF THE WHOLE CLUB :angry:
> *


 hno: :rant:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 25 2008, 08:42 PM~12258395
> *hno:  :rant:
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by OSO 805+Nov 25 2008, 07:42 PM~12258385-->
> 
> 
> 
> OHHHHHHHH A GREEN LIGHT :0 ....................WHO GIVES A FUCK :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me n my club do. joto :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 25 2008, 07:39 PM~12258355
> *IM THE PRES OF THE WHOLE CLUB :angry:
> *


bashr sed 2 start a chaptr inda chi. :dunno: im jus followin thee artiskics tradition vato


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 25 2008, 07:39 PM~12258355
> *IM THE PRES OF THE WHOLE CLUB :angry:
> *


This fool knows. Hes just being stupid.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 25 2008, 08:48 PM~12258470
> *me n my club do. joto :angry:
> bashr sed 2 start a chaptr inda chi. :dunno: im jus followin thee artiskics tradition vato
> *


 :angry:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 25 2008, 07:51 PM~12258520
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## BASH3R

yo art i didnt say to start any chap. thats none of my business to start of with, oh and sorry about this art..

*FUCK YOU GAY MONEY CUSTOMS!!!*
:angry:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 25 2008, 07:48 PM~12258470
> *me n my club do. joto :angry:
> bashr sed 2 start a chaptr inda chi. :dunno: im jus followin thee artiskics tradition vato
> *


OK ~~~~SMACKthe_cat NEWST tribe member ~~~CALM DOWN JUST CUZ YOU KNOW YOU BIKES ARE PIECE'S OF SHIT AND ARNT WORTHY OF DOING SHIT ON THE STREET OR AT A SHOW DONT MEAN YOU HAVE TO BE HATING ON THE CLUB :uh: ................FUCKING WANYBE :angry: LIL INTERNET GANGSTER :nosad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 25 2008, 08:59 PM~12258626
> *yo art i didnt say to start any chap. thats none of my business to start of with, oh and sorry about this art..
> 
> FUCK YOU GAY MONEY CUSTOMS!!!
> :angry:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## OSO 805

DAM HOMIE I THOUGHT YOU BIKES WERE CRAP BUT DAM LOOK WHAT I FOUND YOUR WANYABE DONK







:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 25 2008, 09:06 PM~12258728
> *DAM HOMIE I THOUGHT YOU BIKES WERE CRAP BUT DAM LOOK WHAT I FOUND YOUR WANYABE  DONK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

*Bike show has been postponed............All cali chaps......we are haveing a manditory meeting at elyishan park behined dodger staduim sunday NOV. 30 AT 10 A.M to talk about this show...*


----------



## Lil Spanks

http://www.myspace.com/gmoneycustoms

fucking gay ass shit....fuck insane clowin pussys


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 25 2008, 08:23 PM~12258964
> *http://www.myspace.com/gmoneycustoms
> 
> fucking gay ass shit....fuck insane clowin pussys
> *


X2


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 25 2008, 08:30 PM~12259048
> *
> *


 :machinegun:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 25 2008, 06:12 PM~12256762
> *I HAVE SOME 20 INCH 72 FAN SPOKE RIMS WITH TIRES, AND A CUSTOM 20 INCH FORK ENGRAVED TWO TONE FOR SALE ON SUNDAY....FOR THE MEMBERS ONLY...
> *


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 25 2008, 08:37 PM~12259137
> *
> *


 :cheesy: HOW MUCH FOR THE RIMS!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Nov 25 2008, 09:39 PM~12259167
> *:cheesy: HOW MUCH FOR THE RIMS!!
> *


$40


----------



## OSO 805

FORK????


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 25 2008, 09:43 PM~12259229
> *FORK????
> *


$50


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 25 2008, 08:41 PM~12259208
> *$40
> *


SAVE THEM FOR ME ILL GET THEM


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Nov 25 2008, 09:46 PM~12259288
> *SAVE THEM FOR ME ILL GET THEM
> *


ill bring them sunday


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 25 2008, 08:54 PM~12259385
> *ill bring them sunday
> *


ALLRIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 25 2008, 08:59 PM~12259458
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :worship:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Nov 25 2008, 10:01 PM~12259487
> *:worship:
> *


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 25 2008, 08:20 PM~12258913
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im cryin because of this to fuken funny


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 25 2008, 08:20 PM~12258913
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 25 2008, 07:54 PM~12259385
> *ill bring them sunday
> *


PICS!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 25 2008, 11:29 PM~12260575
> *PICS!!!!
> *


of??


----------



## eric ramos

go 2 sleep


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 26 2008, 02:05 AM~12261495
> *go 2 sleep
> *


ok....


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:420:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 81.7.TX.

Fuck Smilies!


----------



## 817Lowrider

exactly. Need to go pick up darkness quit bullshiting!


----------



## BASH3R

Meh :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

x2


----------



## BASH3R

Xdeepbrown


----------



## 817Lowrider

4 sho


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 26 2008, 11:08 AM~12263033
> *exactly. Need to go pick up darkness quit bullshiting!
> *


 :yes: Possibly this weekend. U wanna roll with me to Magics!


----------



## 817Lowrider

i work saturday morning but any other time is cool


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 26 2008, 01:22 PM~12264361
> *i work saturday morning but any other time is cool
> *


never mind then! dumbass should've went to work!


----------



## 817Lowrider

lmao. I was tired


----------



## show-bound

already cleaned up and fowarded!


----------



## 817Lowrider

get er done


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

bahahaha


----------



## 817Lowrider

puro norte califas


----------



## BASH3R

southern califas!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

i was born in modesto. Puro norte


----------



## BASH3R

Born in east los, raised in the valle, puro so. cal


----------



## Lil Spanks

i was born gangsta :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 26 2008, 12:54 PM~12265228
> *i was born in modesto. Puro norte
> *


  209


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 26 2008, 02:54 PM~12265228
> *i was born in modesto. Puro norte
> *


 :uh: :twak: :angry: :thumbsdown: :nono: :banghead: :loco: :rant: 
TEXAS MADE TEXAS RAISED!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 26 2008, 11:47 AM~12265169
> *puro norte califas
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 thats my niga. :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

WACO 4 life.


----------



## BASH3R

Damm cholos these days :|


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 26 2008, 12:22 PM~12265499
> *Damm cholos these days :|
> *


o'rly?


----------



## 817Lowrider

bahahahaha


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 26 2008, 02:20 PM~12265489
> *WACO 4 life.
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 26 2008, 01:46 PM~12265760
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


damn art where you get them pics from bro, chick looks hot and ready for me.


----------



## 817Lowrider

rene u bastard!


----------



## show-bound




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 26 2008, 02:53 PM~12265822
> *damn art where you get them pics from bro, chick looks hot and ready for me.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

Bike show has been postponed............All cali chaps......we are haveing a manditory meeting at elyishan park behined dodger staduim sunday NOV. 30 AT 10 A.M to talk about this show...


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

art r u bringing the regal =)


----------



## 817Lowrider

i need ur addy bach. Urs to basher. Will ship out asap


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 26 2008, 07:07 PM~12268118
> *i need ur addy bach. Urs to basher. Will ship out asap
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aztecbike

YEAH ARTIE ARE YOU BRINGING YOUR DADDIES REGAL!!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 26 2008, 12:47 PM~12265169
> *puro norte califas
> *


x4 :cheesy:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 26 2008, 08:14 PM~12269235
> *x4 :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :angry:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 26 2008, 08:37 PM~12269532
> *
> *


 :nono:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:angry:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 26 2008, 08:43 PM~12269592
> *:angry:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## BASH3R

Yo juan i sent u my addy over myspace


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 26 2008, 09:35 PM~12270166
> *
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:tears:


----------



## show-bound

IF YALL AINT GOT NUTTIN GOOD TO ADD TO THE THREAD..STAY IN OFF TOPIC!!!

ITS BULLCHIT TRYING TO CATCH UP AND SEEING NUTHIN BUT BS...... 

CONTRIBUTE OR STAY THE FUCK OUT!!! KEEP ALL THEM OFF TOPIC GAY PICS OUT!!

JUAN AND ART>>> CHIT LOOKS STUPID IN HERE... 

I VOTE FOR ONLY CLUB RELATED PICS IN THIS THREAD!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

whats poppin t.a.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 26 2008, 11:52 PM~12270384
> *:tears:
> *


THIS AINT OFF TOPIC PUTO TAKE THAT CHIT OFF YOUR SIG!!!

OR I WILL MAKE IT DISSAPEAR!


----------



## 817Lowrider

agreed. Ill do my part to keep it clean


----------



## 817Lowrider

er


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 26 2008, 09:58 PM~12270459
> *IF YALL AINT GOT NUTTIN GOOD TO ADD TO THE THREAD..STAY IN OFF TOPIC!!!
> 
> ITS BULLCHIT TRYING TO CATCH UP AND SEEING NUTHIN BUT BS......
> 
> CONTRIBUTE OR STAY THE FUCK OUT!!!  KEEP ALL THEM OFF TOPIC GAY PICS OUT!!
> 
> JUAN AND ART>>> CHIT LOOKS STUPID IN HERE...
> 
> I VOTE FOR ONLY CLUB RELATED PICS IN THIS THREAD!!!!!!!!*


x2


----------



## BASH3R

Im clean up too


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 26 2008, 09:58 PM~12270459
> *IF YALL AINT GOT NUTTIN GOOD TO ADD TO THE THREAD..STAY IN OFF TOPIC!!!
> 
> ITS BULLCHIT TRYING TO CATCH UP AND SEEING NUTHIN BUT BS......
> 
> CONTRIBUTE OR STAY THE FUCK OUT!!!  KEEP ALL THEM OFF TOPIC GAY PICS OUT!!
> 
> JUAN AND ART>>> CHIT LOOKS STUPID IN HERE...
> 
> I VOTE FOR ONLY CLUB RELATED PICS IN THIS THREAD!!!!!!!!
> *


ive wanted to say this foe a long ass time ,but it wasnt my topic. well said homie


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 26 2008, 09:59 PM~12270480
> *THIS AINT OFF TOPIC PUTO TAKE THAT CHIT OFF YOUR SIG!!!
> 
> OR I WILL MAKE IT DISSAPEAR!
> *


 that means u g money


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:no:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 26 2008, 10:23 PM~12270718
> *:no:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## tequila sunrise

'sup!!! :wave: ready to eat some turkey and do some drinkin and driving!!!! :biggrin: 
and don't anybody pay attention to g-money...just ignore him nomatter what he says. he needs to stay in off topic


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 26 2008, 10:39 PM~12270876
> *'sup!!! :wave: ready to eat some turkey and do some drinkin and driving!!!! :biggrin:
> and don't anybody pay attention to g-money...just ignore him nomatter what he says. he needs to stay in off topic
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

*Bike show has been postponed............All cali chaps......we are haveing a manditory meeting at elyishan park behined dodger staduim sunday NOV. 30 AT 10 A.M to talk about this show...*


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 26 2008, 11:12 PM~12271273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 26 2008, 10:39 PM~12270876
> *'sup!!! :wave: ready to eat some turkey and do some drinkin and driving!!!! :biggrin:
> and don't anybody pay attention to g-money...just ignore him nomatter what he says. he needs to stay in off topic
> *


thee artistiks is in canada?


----------



## BASH3R

Wats craking fam


----------



## tequila sunrise

hey peoples!!


----------



## BASH3R

Whats up tequila? what are you up too homie??


----------



## tequila sunrise

bored as fuck!! saving up $ to get a damn car. the 78 lincoln continental i was saving for was already sold, so now i have to wait till something else comes up


----------



## tequila sunrise

also waiting for this damn weather to clear up someday and start putting some paint on a model car im workin on :angry: :angry:


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 27 2008, 03:01 PM~12270503
> *agreed. Ill do my part to keep it clean
> *


if i was mod...


----------



## BASH3R

Same here man, just trying to get a car right now but i should have one next year for sure 

hows that yota coming out?? i love that old school look it has :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

*42000 posts* in mah topik :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

*42001 posts* in mah topik :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

whats up fellas! Here at work. Let it go by fast!


----------



## BASH3R

:0


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 27 2008, 04:54 AM~12273118
> *whats up fellas! Here at work. Let it go by fast!
> *


----------



## OSO 805

:wave:


----------



## BASH3R

Q-vole oso


----------



## somerstyle

HAPPY THANKSGIVING FROM HOMIEZ ONLY


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

HAPPY THANKSGIVING FROM THE TRAFFIC FAMILY  :cheesy: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

tryin thank of a name for my cutty. anybody?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

deep purple


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

im picking up my bomb next sunday. ive been day dreaming about it everyday n milisecond 
it looks like this minus some accessories/paint
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=441135


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 27 2008, 06:58 PM~12277216
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


Who that handsome sum of biotch...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 27 2008, 08:12 PM~12277900
> *Who that handsome sum of biotch...
> *


bahahahah I saw this pic in the Fort Worth thread. Homie Loco61 took the pic!


----------



## eric ramos

fuk u juan have u ate enough turkey to feed an ethiopian village


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 27 2008, 07:53 PM~12277786
> *im picking up my bomb next sunday. ive been day dreaming about it everyday n milisecond
> it looks like this minus some accessories/paint
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=441135
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: Whats the damage on it? $$$


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 27 2008, 08:17 PM~12277942
> *fuk u juan have u ate enough turkey to feed an ethiopian village
> *


I had 2 plated of 

Mac and cheese
Mashed Potatos
Turkey
Rolls


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 27 2008, 07:46 PM~12277758
> *deep purple
> *


fuck no!


----------



## eric ramos

ahahahsaha dope


----------



## 817Lowrider

I also had some cookies and some brownies


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 27 2008, 06:18 PM~12277948
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  Whats the damage on it? $$$
> *


club discount :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 27 2008, 08:22 PM~12277986
> *club discount :0
> *


 :cheesy: I want a bomb!


----------



## eric ramos

fuck cookies and brownies
i had turkey 
pecan pie 
pumkin pie 
cheses cake 
corn
bread lots of bread


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 27 2008, 08:27 PM~12278037
> *fuck cookies and brownies
> i had turkey
> pecan pie
> pumkin pie
> cheses cake
> corn
> bread lots of bread
> *


Dem Fightin werds!


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

*All cali chaps......we are haveing a manditory meeting at elyishan park behined dodger staduim sunday NOV. 30 AT 10 A.M to talk about this show...*
:0


----------



## Lil Spanks

*I HAVE SOME 20 INCH 72 FAN SPOKE RIMS WITH TIRES, AND A CUSTOM 20 INCH FORK ENGRAVED TWO TONE FOR SALE ON SUNDAY....FOR THE MEMBERS ONLY...*


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 27 2008, 10:43 PM~12278915
> *I HAVE SOME 20 INCH 72 FAN SPOKE RIMS WITH TIRES, AND A CUSTOM 20 INCH FORK ENGRAVED TWO TONE FOR SALE ON SUNDAY....FOR THE MEMBERS ONLY...
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Nov 26 2008, 11:58 PM~12270459-->
> 
> 
> 
> IF YALL AINT GOT NUTTIN GOOD TO ADD TO THE THREAD..STAY IN OFF TOPIC!!!
> 
> ITS BULLCHIT TRYING TO CATCH UP AND SEEING NUTHIN BUT BS......
> 
> CONTRIBUTE OR STAY THE FUCK OUT!!!  KEEP ALL THEM OFF TOPIC GAY PICS OUT!!
> 
> JUAN AND ART>>> CHIT LOOKS STUPID IN HERE...
> 
> I VOTE FOR ONLY CLUB RELATED PICS IN THIS THREAD!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well said!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Nov 27 2008, 08:07 PM~12277542
> *tryin thank of a name for my cutty. anybody?
> *


Primed and Ready!! :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

well gotta do another 8 hours.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 28 2008, 02:52 AM~12280061
> *:angry:
> *


 :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 28 2008, 10:19 AM~12280813
> *:biggrin:  :angry:
> *


x


----------



## tequila sunrise

i think im gonna need a ride to the meeting


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Nov 27 2008, 02:04 PM~12276602
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING FROM THE TRAFFIC FAMILY  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


  hope you guys had a good thanksgiving. mine was ok...wish we had tamales this year


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 27 2008, 12:01 AM~12272408
> *Same here man, just trying to get a car right now but i should have one next year for sure
> 
> hows that yota coming out?? i love that old school look it has :biggrin:
> *


it's definately gonna be old school 90's style. just have to get the color, wheels, and i'm set. i already have the flake, silver base, and clear waiting to get sprayed.


----------



## 817Lowrider

another 6 hours to go!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

:happysad:


----------



## tequila sunrise

i don't know why my store has to be open 'till 5, regular hours. my store in fontana closes at 3, my store in riverside closed at noon...wtf? so boring and im about to crash out RIGHT NOW


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

what you think eric?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Aprox: 2 hours 40 minutes to go.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 28 2008, 03:19 PM~12282750
> *Aprox: 2 hours 40 minutes to go.
> *


for what?


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 28 2008, 03:12 PM~12282720
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what you think eric?
> *


w000ooow thats fuckn nice .
hows it going fellas.


----------



## 817Lowrider

till i get off work. L O L. Whats up rene!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 817Lowrider

2 hours 10 minutes


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 28 2008, 02:49 PM~12282861
> *2 hours 10 minutes
> *


im off today.


----------



## 817Lowrider

1 hour and a half


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 28 2008, 04:37 PM~12283166
> *1 hour and a half
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

im off


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

i wanna go pick up my bomb already =/


----------



## BASH3R

X2


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Nov 26 2008, 09:59 PM~12270480-->
> 
> 
> 
> THIS AINT OFF TOPIC PUTO TAKE THAT CHIT OFF YOUR SIG!!!
> 
> OR I WILL MAKE IT DISSAPEAR!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> u phyukin crybaby :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Nov 28 2008, 03:32 PM~12282797
> *till i get off work. L O L. Whats up rene!!!
> *


no spaming dooshbag :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 28 2008, 09:24 PM~12284720
> *u phyukin crybaby :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> no spaming dooshbag :uh:
> *


take that shit down the road


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 28 2008, 10:38 PM~12284857
> *take that shit down the road
> *


X2


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 27 2008, 08:43 PM~12278915
> *I HAVE SOME 20 INCH 72 FAN SPOKE RIMS WITH TIRES, AND A CUSTOM 20 INCH FORK ENGRAVED TWO TONE FOR SALE ON SUNDAY....FOR THE MEMBERS ONLY...
> *


the forks from the dragon bike?
n u still owe me my faced forks that u gave away to eric


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

i fuckin sold something on ebay n paypal is holding the money until the item is delivered. thats fuckin gay! i need the money now :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 28 2008, 10:43 PM~12285393
> *the forks from the dragon bike?
> n u still owe me my faced forks that u gave away to eric
> *


 :no:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 27 2008, 08:08 PM~12278638
> *elyishan park </span>behined dodger staduim sunday NOV. 30 AT 10 A.M to talk about this show...
> :0
> *


thanks for spelling the park right


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 28 2008, 11:20 PM~12285736
> *thanks for spelling the park right
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

*All cali chaps......we are haveing a manditory meeting at elyishan park behined dodger staduim sunday NOV. 30 AT 10 A.M to talk about this show*...


----------



## 817Lowrider

last day 4 the week


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 hours 10 minutes to go.


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 29 2008, 11:18 AM~12288026
> *2 hours 10 minutes till i get out the restroom again.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

bahahahahaha. Less then 1 hour to go!


----------



## 2lowsyn

you go boy.


----------



## eric ramos

wot wot!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 28 2008, 09:34 PM~12285842
> *All cali chaps......we are haveing a manditory meeting at elyishan park behined dodger staduim sunday NOV. 30 AT 10 A.M to talk about this show...
> *


i need a ride...no car.  supposed to get a 78 lincoln continental dec. 5th. so, i still need a ride  :yessad:


----------



## tequila sunrise

if anyone can pick me up in ontario hit me up


----------



## Lil Spanks

*All cali chaps......we are haveing a manditory meeting at elyishan park behined dodger staduim sunday 2MARROW AT 10 A.M to talk about this show...*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 25 2008, 06:12 PM~12256762
> *I HAVE SOME 20 INCH 72 FAN SPOKE RIMS WITH TIRES, AND A CUSTOM 20 INCH FORK ENGRAVED TWO TONE FOR SALE ON SUNDAY....FOR THE MEMBERS ONLY...
> *


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

im not gonna make it. did you get my message


----------



## 817Lowrider

take pics


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 29 2008, 07:25 PM~12290589
> *All cali chaps......we are haveing a manditory meeting at elyishan park behined dodger staduim sunday 2MARROW AT 10 A.M to talk about this show...
> *


i think im ganna need a ride


----------



## Lil Spanks

*AS OF NOW...ORANGE COUNTY IS NOT SHOWING UP.....WHO ELSE IS NOT SHOWING UP??*


----------



## erick323

we are as soon as we find a ride there!


----------



## Lil Spanks

DO YOU WANT THE RIMS STILL?


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 29 2008, 09:17 PM~12291294
> *DO YOU WANT THE RIMS STILL?
> *


yea i do for sure!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

I ALSO HAVE THE FORK TO ANY OF THE MEMBERS


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 29 2008, 09:31 PM~12291422
> *I ALSO HAVE THE FORK TO ANY OF THE MEMBERS
> *


allright ill ask but the rims for sure do !!!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 29 2008, 08:15 PM~12291267
> *AS OF NOW...ORANGE COUNTY IS NOT SHOWING UP.....WHO ELSE IS NOT SHOWING UP??
> *


pedo bear


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 29 2008, 10:40 PM~12291511
> *pedo bear
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 29 2008, 09:31 PM~12291422
> *I ALSO HAVE THE FORK TO ANY OF THE MEMBERS
> *


ill probably get them :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 29 2008, 11:36 PM~12292026
> *ill probably get them  :biggrin:
> *


engraved 2 tone.....50 bucks on sale


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 29 2008, 10:41 PM~12292067
> *engraved 2 tone.....50 bucks on sale
> *


what size?? are they flat twisted??


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 29 2008, 11:43 PM~12292080
> *what size?? are they flat twisted??
> *


20 inch...square twist


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 29 2008, 10:44 PM~12292090
> *20 inch...square twist
> *


hmmmm, i think ill get them :biggrin: 
any trades??


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 29 2008, 11:47 PM~12292115
> *hmmmm, i think ill get them  :biggrin:
> any trades??
> *


 :nosad:
what kind of trades???


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 29 2008, 10:50 PM~12292141
> *  :nosad:
> what kind of trades???
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 29 2008, 11:53 PM~12292160
> *i still got the double twisted gold plated crown, and a double twisted sissy bar  :biggrin:
> *


i dont need anything like that


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 29 2008, 10:54 PM~12292177
> *i dont need anything like that
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

:yessad:


----------



## BASH3R

this is for what im going for with my bomb :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

but i still got a long way to go


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 30 2008, 12:18 AM~12292368
> *but i still got a long way to go
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

SEE EVERYONE 2MARROW


----------



## BASH3R

:0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 30 2008, 12:33 AM~12292508
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :0


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 29 2008, 11:33 PM~12292508
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW TAkE dAT oOFFFFFFFF
hOW dA FUCkk dID yOOhh fiNdddd diS !!!!!! iii THOUGHT iT WAS bEEN dELTED :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 30 2008, 12:00 AM~12292683
> *EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW TAkE dAT oOFFFFFFFF
> hOW dA FUCkk dID yOOhh fiNdddd diS !!!!!! iii THOUGHT iT WAS bEEN dELTED  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :no: :no: :no: 
:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 30 2008, 01:00 AM~12292683
> *EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW TAkE dAT oOFFFFFFFF
> hOW dA FUCkk dID yOOhh fiNdddd diS !!!!!! iii THOUGHT iT WAS bEEN dELTED  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


WOW SOMEBODYS UP


----------



## Lil Spanks

BED TIME


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 30 2008, 12:03 AM~12292695
> *:no:  :no:  :no:
> :biggrin:
> *


lOl AWWWWWWW dNT bEEEE LiKE dATTT HAHAHA !!!!! dATz hELLA EMbARESSiN !!!! iT WaS sOO lONg AgO..... iT wAS A pRojECT ! fOE SkOO !!!!N


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 29 2008, 11:00 PM~12292683
> *Ewwwwwwww take that off,
> how the fuck did you find this? I thought it was deleted.  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


spell check correction.


----------



## 817Lowrider

:cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 30 2008, 01:18 AM~12292363
> *this is for what im going for with my bomb  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


texas style....hehehehee


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 30 2008, 05:02 PM~12295697
> *texas style....hehehehee
> *


from Estilo?


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 30 2008, 05:21 PM~12295816
> *
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 2lowsyn

WHAT HAVE I MISSED OUT ON ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 30 2008, 05:24 PM~12295843
> *WHAT HAVE I MISSED OUT ON ?
> *


Odessa! Hey PM me your addy and yours and codes shirt sizes and I will have yalls shirts out tomorrow. FOR SURE SURE.. :biggrin: 

















SIDE NOTE:


*
ALSO ALL TEXAS CHAP DUES ARE DO ON THE 10TH!!
81.7TX IS THE NEW THEASSURE. YOU WILL HAVE TO START SENDING DUES TO HIM FROM NOW ON!. IF YOU REQUEST TO KNOW HOW MUCH MONEY WE HAVE IN FUNDS PM HIM. ANY QUESTIONS REGARDING THE FUNDS OR PLANS TO PURCHASE SOMETHING WITH THE FUNDS SHOULD GO TO HIM!!!*


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Nov 30 2008, 06:23 PM~12295833-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Juan you get no WOOT WOOT!!!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Nov 30 2008, 06:27 PM~12295863
> *Odessa! Hey PM me your addy and yours and codes shirt sizes and I will have yalls  shirts out tomorrow.  FOR SURE SURE.. :biggrin:
> SIDE NOTE:
> 
> ALSO ALL TEXAS CHAP DUES ARE DO ON THE 10TH!!
> 81.7TX IS THE NEW THEASSURE. YOU WILL HAVE TO START SENDING DUES TO HIM FROM NOW ON!. IF YOU REQUEST TO KNOW HOW MUCH MONEY WE HAVE IN FUNDS PM HIM. ANY QUESTIONS REGARDING THE FUNDS OR PLANS TO PURCHASE SOMETHING WITH THE FUNDS SHOULD GO TO HIM!!!
> *


Damn already!! :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 30 2008, 05:36 PM~12295922
> *Juan you get no WOOT WOOT!!!
> Damn already!!  :0
> *


YOU AINT READY MIJO? ok... Go sit down and Ill bring you some papa mijo


----------



## 2lowsyn

LOL i for gote the rest ill pm you again .


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 30 2008, 06:37 PM~12295937
> *YOU AINT READY MIJO? ok... Go sit down and Ill bring you some papa mijo
> *


 :roflmao: :|


----------



## 2lowsyn

that was perty funny. hay im hungry tooo. got any brest in there?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Nov 30 2008, 05:49 PM~12296020-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :|
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-2lowsyn_@Nov 30 2008, 05:50 PM~12296041
> *that was perty funny. hay im hungry tooo. got any brest in there?
> *


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

:biggrin: future artistics bomb


----------



## BASH3R

Damm thats alot of work right there :0


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 30 2008, 04:39 PM~12296370
> *Damm thats alot of work right there :0
> *


i dont look at it that way.. i seen worse


----------



## 817Lowrider

hey basher. I got your package boxed up. the cash is taped under the seat. Bach I have your M.O. in the envilope. All ready to go. Yall LMK when yall get em.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 30 2008, 06:47 PM~12296401
> *i dont look at it that way.. i seen worse
> *


x2 gotta be optimistic. :biggrin: 















How did the meeting go. Any one?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 30 2008, 06:50 PM~12296427
> *x2 gotta be optimistic.  :biggrin:
> How did the meeting go. Any one?
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 30 2008, 07:21 PM~12296600
> *:angry:
> *


I take it no one showed up to the meeting?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 30 2008, 07:28 PM~12296640
> *I take it no one showed up to the meeting?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 30 2008, 07:31 PM~12296659
> *:yes:
> *


so the meeting was good?


----------



## BASH3R

I had a goodtime at the meeting


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Nov 26 2008, 08:59 PM~12269105
> *YEAH ARTIE ARE YOU BRINGING YOUR DADDIES REGAL!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

PICS!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 30 2008, 07:35 PM~12296685
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


aleast its ready to show :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 30 2008, 07:49 PM~12296802
> *aleast its ready to show :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Arts mad


----------



## 817Lowrider

Pics from the meeting?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 30 2008, 07:35 PM~12296336
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: future artistics bomb
> *


damn are those og standard TRUE SPOKES


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

i do not know lol but they used to belong to lawrence he had them on a red caprice glass house.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 30 2008, 11:06 PM~12298281
> *i do not know lol but they used to belong to lawrence he had them on a red caprice glass house.
> *


look like true spokes to me...

still sale for 4-5 bills rusted...lol


----------



## tequila sunrise

damn that bomb has alot of potential. parts for those 51's aren't so hard to find.


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 30 2008, 06:33 PM~12296677
> *I had a goodtime at the meeting
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## OSO 805

IT WAS A GOOD MEETING ............IT WAS GOOD TO MEET MORE MEMBERS FROM THE B.C AND C.C :thumbsup:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

yOOh kNOE Mi AM ALWAyz TAkEiN PICz :biggrin: :biggrin:  














































































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 30 2008, 11:07 PM~12299483
> *IT WAS A GOOD MEETING ............IT WAS GOOD TO MEET MORE MEMBERS FROM THE B.C AND C.C :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

NICE PICS uffin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 30 2008, 10:14 PM~12299521
> *yOOh kNOE Mi AM ALWAyz TAkEiN PICz :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn. wish i could have been there 
:tears:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 30 2008, 11:24 PM~12299578
> *damn. wish i could have been there
> :tears:
> *


YOU MISSED OUT IT WAS A MEETING THAT EVERY MEMBER SHOULD OF GONE TO................I THINK THE MEETING WAS GOOD FOR THE B.C TO GET THERE SHIT TOGRTHER AND LAY DOWN SOME RULES :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 30 2008, 10:27 PM~12299601
> *YOU MISSED OUT IT WAS A MEETING THAT EVERY MEMBER SHOULD OF GONE TO................I THINK THE MEETING WAS GOOD FOR THE B.C TO GET THERE SHIT TOGRTHER AND LAY DOWN SOME RULES  :biggrin:
> *


  no excuses.


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 30 2008, 11:59 PM~12299747
> *Dec. 20 for ORANGE COUNTY CHAPTER... We are going to have a meeting on Sat. Dec. 20 ........at Heart Park in orange...at 10.am
> *


THIz TiME TALK AND ACTUALLyyy WRiTE STUFF iN yOUR LiL NOTE pAd oF yOURz :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 1 2008, 01:15 AM~12299804
> *THIz TiME TALK AND ACTUALLyyy WRiTE STUFF iN yOUR LiL NOTE pAd oF yOURz  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IN MY HANANA MONTANA BOOK


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 30 2008, 10:59 PM~12299747
> *Dec. 20 for ORANGE COUNTY CHAPTER... We are going to have a meeting on Sat. Dec. 20 ........at Heart Park in orange...at 10.am
> *


liar


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Dec 1 2008, 01:26 AM~12299843
> *liar
> *


 :no:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 30 2008, 11:27 PM~12299845
> *:no:
> *


was this what you were trying to tell me? i thought i was dreaming... i never get phone calls from my bff art


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2008, 12:16 AM~12299808
> *IN MY HANANA MONTANA BOOK
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2008, 12:16 AM~12299808
> *IN MY HANANA MONTANA BOOK
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Dec 1 2008, 01:28 AM~12299851
> *was this what you were trying to tell me? i thought i was dreaming... i never get phone calls from my bff art
> *


 :uh: :loco:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 1 2008, 12:15 AM~12299804
> *THIz TiME TALK AND ACTUALLyyy WRiTE STUFF iN yOUR LiL NOTE pAd oF yOURz  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 1 2008, 01:36 AM~12299885
> *
> *


im going to get one wacth  :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2008, 12:43 AM~12299909
> *:uh:  :loco:
> *


you beter do some tight grafixs on the frame


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 1 2008, 01:45 AM~12299919
> *you beter do some tight grafixs on the frame
> *


its on ebay :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

IGHT IM OUT :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2008, 12:47 AM~12299926
> *its on ebay :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 30 2008, 11:14 PM~12299521
> *yOOh kNOE Mi AM ALWAyz TAkEiN PICz :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2008, 09:24 AM~12301065
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2008, 12:47 AM~12299926
> *its on ebay :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

looks like yall had fun. So sup with the show


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 1 2008, 10:46 AM~12301218
> *looks like yall had fun. So sup with the show
> *


i have rules for your chapter


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 1 2008, 10:25 AM~12301075
> *:nosad:
> *


you miss monchis??


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2008, 09:50 AM~12301249
> *you miss monchis??
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: there were siting all close together :scrutinize: :|


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2008, 09:49 AM~12301239
> *i have rules for your chapter
> *


i need a copy of them art :werd:


----------



## tequila sunrise

i can tell by lookin at art's avitar he's been on the "hope she's 18" section in off topic too :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2008, 09:50 AM~12301249
> *you miss monchis??
> *


 :roflmao: :nono:


----------



## OSO 805

:wave: tequila sunrise and BASH3R


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 1 2008, 09:52 AM~12301259
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: there were siting all close together :scrutinize:  :|
> *


dont get jealous :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

pm me the rules u have.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 1 2008, 10:02 AM~12301324
> *:wave: tequila sunrise and BASH3R
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 1 2008, 10:02 AM~12301320
> *:roflmao:  :nono:
> *


when we were jaming basher was :tears: for monchis :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 1 2008, 10:04 AM~12301336
> *when we were jaming basher was :tears: for monchis :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


damm your good, i didnt even know i was crying :0


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 1 2008, 10:03 AM~12301332
> *pm me the rules u have.
> *


 :| ooooooh your in trouble :werd:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 1 2008, 10:05 AM~12301341
> *damm your good, i didnt even know i was crying :0
> *


i seen them tears hahaha ...lol j/p.............nice meating you homie  :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 1 2008, 10:05 AM~12301341
> *damm your good, i didnt even know i was crying :0
> *


monchis was like when will i see you again  :tears: and i was like this fool :uh: :ugh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

bahahahaha


----------



## 817Lowrider

im in trouble? What the hell did i do now?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805+Dec 1 2008, 10:07 AM~12301359-->
> 
> 
> 
> i seen them tears hahaha ...lol  j/p.............nice meating you homie   :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> same here :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-OSO 805_@Dec 1 2008, 10:10 AM~12301368
> *monchis was like when will i see you again   :tears: and i was like this fool :uh:  :ugh:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 1 2008, 10:21 AM~12301429
> *im in trouble? What the hell did i do now?
> *


i was just geting you scared :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 1 2008, 10:21 AM~12301429
> *im in trouble? What the hell did i do now?
> *


you were born :0 
































jk :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

oso u ass! Im here at work trippen like wtf did i do. LOL.


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 1 2008, 10:24 AM~12301452
> *same here  :biggrin:
> 
> :scrutinize:
> *


when we were crusing in hollywood casper was racing the honda hahah lol :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 1 2008, 10:26 AM~12301476
> *when we were crusing in hollywood casper was racing the honda hahah lol :biggrin:
> *


* YES ON PROP 8* :roflmao:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 1 2008, 09:02 AM~12301324
> *:wave: tequila sunrise and BASH3R
> *


 :wave: sorry took so long, busy posting up my builds in the model cars section


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 1 2008, 11:21 AM~12301429
> *im in trouble? What the hell did i do now?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

yo basher. Package going out today. Cash is tucked under the seat


----------



## BASH3R

Simon limon


----------



## 817Lowrider

awesome blossom?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 1 2008, 12:53 PM~12302125
> *awesome blossom?
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

yo rene box going out today.


----------



## 2lowsyn

SWEET, I CANT WAIT TO GET IT AND GIVE THE SHIRT TO CODE, know im fuckn late on them mo's but i got it coverd for this coming month bro.he paid on time it just fell on my end so codys good to go it was my fault. 
just so every one knows


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 1 2008, 11:10 AM~12301368
> *monchis was like when will i see you again   :tears: and i was like this fool :uh:  :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2008, 12:43 AM~12299915
> *im going to get one wacth   :biggrin:
> *


FUCkEN LiER :0 yoOh jUSz wANNA lOOk LikE yPOR dOiN SOMETHiNG ! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2008, 12:59 AM~12299747
> *Dec. 20 for ORANGE COUNTY CHAPTER... We are going to have a meeting on Sat. Dec. 20 ........at VINCENT HOUSE...at 10.am
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 1 2008, 02:53 PM~12303142
> *FUCkEN LiER  :0  yoOh jUSz wANNA lOOk LikE yPOR dOiN SOMETHiNG ! :biggrin:
> *


THATS RIGHT  :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

ok basher and rene both packages are shipped out. Bach ur m.o is also on its way.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 1 2008, 03:16 PM~12303310
> *ok basher and rene both packages are shipped out. Bach ur m.o is also on its way.
> *


ur mom


----------



## BASH3R

Xapackage


----------



## 817Lowrider

buttheads


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 1 2008, 04:00 PM~12303614
> *buttheads
> *


ur mom


----------



## 817Lowrider

deep brown feb 09. No excuses


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 30 2008, 11:14 PM~12299521
> *yOOh kNOE Mi AM ALWAyz TAkEiN PICz :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN WE ALL HAD A GOOD TIME, WE SHOULD DO THIS MORE OFTEN...


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn christmas


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 1 2008, 07:30 PM~12305226
> *damn christmas
> *


lol..what are you buyin me


----------



## 817Lowrider

half hour with art.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 30 2008, 12:33 AM~12292508
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


gangster. this is a cool ass vid


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 1 2008, 05:39 PM~12305291
> *half hour with art.
> *


AAAA HA HA HA AH HA damn, you know hes running a 2(hour) for one deal ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 1 2008, 08:01 PM~12306118
> *AAAA HA HA HA AH HA damn, you know hes running a 2(hour) for one deal ?
> *


bahahaha. you package was shipped out dog. I put that hardware in there too.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 1 2008, 06:39 PM~12305291
> *half hour with art.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

*TX Chap!! Dues are dued on the 10th. Get at me if you need my paypal!! Late fees will be enforced!! Any questions LMK!! *


----------



## Lil Spanks

im sending mine asap


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2008, 07:53 PM~12306672
> *im sending mine asap
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2008, 08:53 PM~12306672
> *im sending mine asap
> *


stfu!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 1 2008, 09:03 PM~12306806
> *stfu!
> *


back at you :angry:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2008, 09:53 PM~12306672
> *im sending mine asap
> *


Like Juans frame got here asap!! :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Dec 1 2008, 09:05 PM~12306820-->
> 
> 
> 
> back at you :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry: :angry: :guns:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-81.7.TX._@Dec 1 2008, 09:06 PM~12306839
> *Like Juans frame got here asap!!  :|
> *


 :roflmao: take it ez. Dont you have a bike to work on!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 1 2008, 08:03 PM~12306806
> *stfu!
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 1 2008, 09:13 PM~12306913
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 1 2008, 08:14 PM~12306925
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 1 2008, 08:52 PM~12306657
> *TX Chap!! Dues are dued on the 10th. Get at me if you need my paypal!! Late fees will be  enforced!! Any questions LMK!!
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 30 2008, 10:59 PM~12299747
> *Dec. 20 for ORANGE COUNTY CHAPTER... We are going to have a meeting on Sat. Dec. 20 ........at VINCENT HOUSE...at 10.am
> *


WTF!!! you know i work saturdays :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 1 2008, 10:43 PM~12308161
> *WTF!!! you know i work saturdays :angry:
> *


change of plans


----------



## tequila sunrise




----------



## tequila sunrise

oh, and since you like to go in a particular off topic section i think you would like this


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 2 2008, 12:54 AM~12309612
> *oh, and since you like to go in a particular off topic section i think you would like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yeah


----------



## Lil Spanks

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHILLY WILLY, schwinn1966
my favorite...


----------



## tequila sunrise

http://fantasti.cc/user/sistersister/images/image/170335/2


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:|


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 2 2008, 01:33 AM~12309849
> *:|
> *


 :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 2 2008, 12:34 AM~12309854
> *:uh:
> *


folown me around, ehhh? :scrutinize:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 2 2008, 01:20 AM~12309768
> *http://fantasti.cc/user/sistersister/images/image/170335/2
> *


 :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Nov 26 2008, 11:58 PM~12270459-->
> 
> 
> 
> IF YALL AINT GOT NUTTIN GOOD TO ADD TO THE THREAD..STAY IN OFF TOPIC!!!
> 
> ITS BULLCHIT TRYING TO CATCH UP AND SEEING NUTHIN BUT BS......
> 
> CONTRIBUTE OR STAY THE FUCK OUT!!!  KEEP ALL THEM OFF TOPIC GAY PICS OUT!!
> 
> JUAN AND ART>>> CHIT LOOKS STUPID IN HERE...
> 
> I VOTE FOR ONLY CLUB RELATED PICS IN THIS THREAD!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2008, 10:13 PM~12306913
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by tequila [email protected] 2 2008, 01:54 AM~12309612
> *oh, and since you like to go in a particular off topic section i think you would like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tequila sunrise_@Dec 2 2008, 02:20 AM~12309768
> *http://fantasti.cc/user/sistersister/images/image/170335/2
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 2 2008, 08:04 AM~12310395
> *:angry:
> *


X951 :nosad:


----------



## BASH3R

Mine had a bike in it


----------



## 817Lowrider

x2 quit crying :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R

> HERES A LITTLE UPDATE ON THE LATES I'VE DONE......THE PATTENS IT JUST NEEDS PINSTRIPES AND LEAFING OR SOMETHING......


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R

> HE WAS SO DRUNK HE TOUGHT HIS TRUCK WAS PROHOPPER EQUIPED THATS WHY HE WENT OVER THE CURB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESQUE SE PONE BIEN PEDO EL GUEY LOOK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao: * no more basher or anybody else..we need this topic clean for now on...*


----------



## 2lowsyn




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 817Lowrider

Yo rene package should be there thursday


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 2 2008, 12:25 PM~12311942
> *Yo rene package should be there thursday
> *


Denton Hooters??? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

yeah we can do that..


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 2 2008, 05:04 AM~12310395
> *:angry:
> *


sorry MOTHER :uh: ease up, you gonna fine me or what? kick me off the internet? :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

kick me off the internet. Ahahaha


----------



## BASH3R

artie where the copies at??


----------



## Lil Spanks

im doing something diff.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 2 2008, 01:34 PM~12313682
> *im doing something diff.
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 2 2008, 02:40 PM~12313730
> *:0
> *


i got ur pm


----------



## Lil Spanks

you have to tell me who we have to talk too?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

to yourself


----------



## BASH3R

Just talk to the manager and thats it


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 2 2008, 03:43 PM~12314239
> *Just talk to the manager and thats it
> *


 :0 damm like that


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 2 2008, 03:03 PM~12314428
> *:0 damm like that
> *


  
i told casper to call her up, there low on customers so it 90% a yes
:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 2 2008, 02:12 PM~12312867
> *sorry MOTHER :uh: ease up, you gonna fine me or what? kick me off the internet? :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


do as you please....

thats what off topic is for...

you go to any other respeactable club topic and you dont see stuff like that....its just lately been getting out of hand...make us look wack!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

:yessad:


----------



## tequila sunrise

man, this ain't boot camp, we don't have to keep shit formal in here. other clubs crack jokes to eachother. if you or anyone else can't take any jokes too bad. Shit, if i wanted shit to be more serious and boring i'll just log off and talk to my girlfriend.


----------



## Lil Spanks

haterz...all yall


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Dec 2 2008, 03:43 PM~12314232
> *to yourself
> *


bring it faggg


----------



## Lil Spanks

http://onebadpup.150m.com/page144.html


----------



## 817Lowrider

Any word on the show


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 2 2008, 03:16 PM~12315290
> *bring it faggg
> *


 :0 :guns:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 2 2008, 05:55 PM~12315046
> *man, this ain't boot camp, we don't have to keep shit formal in here. other clubs crack jokes to eachother. if you or anyone else can't take any jokes too bad. Shit, if i wanted shit to be more serious and boring i'll just log off and talk to my girlfriend.
> *


do as you wish....

like i said all it does is make the club look childish... theres other outlets like off topic and random picture post....

maybe i should recommend this be brought up at the meetings... then yall can vote on it!  

this is the club topic, not i hope she is 18


----------



## show-bound




----------



## show-bound




----------



## tequila sunrise

ANYWAYS, so art, the meeting still going to be at vic's house on a saturday?
OH, if all goes well, i might get me a '78 lincoln continental. then put some spokes on it, color bar.....you get the idea :cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 2 2008, 03:26 PM~12315432
> *Any word on the show
> *


yeah, fill us in on the info.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 2 2008, 05:58 PM~12315775
> *ANYWAYS, so art, the meeting still going to be at vic's house on a saturday?
> OH, if all goes well, i might get me a '78 lincoln continental. then put some spokes on it, color bar.....you get the idea :cheesy:
> *


no at a show in anahiem


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Dec 2 2008, 05:33 PM~12315522
> *:0  :guns:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

i thought that show was sunday :angry:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Dec 2 2008, 04:22 PM~12315980
> *i thought that show was sunday  :angry:
> *


that's what i was hoping, my ass is at work on saturdays from 7a-3:30p...no lunch breaks


----------



## 817Lowrider

:happysad:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 2 2008, 08:49 PM~12316816
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad:
> *


look familiar :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 2 2008, 07:54 PM~12316860
> *look familiar  :biggrin:
> *


those the exact ones you got?


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 2 2008, 09:08 PM~12317067
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are nice...i like that style knockoff!


----------



## 817Lowrider

dont know which ones im getting in january. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 2 2008, 09:12 PM~12317118
> *dont know wich ones im getting in january. :biggrin:
> *


ganna splurge huh....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 2 2008, 08:14 PM~12317140
> *ganna splurge huh....
> *


see whats up.  

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Artistics.TX, show-bound, *81.7.TX*., socios b.c. prez

Dont worry mijo you can have my chinas.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 2 2008, 09:15 PM~12317154
> *see whats up.
> 
> 5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Artistics.TX, show-bound, 81.7.TX., socios b.c. prez
> 
> Dont worry mijo you can have my chinas.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 2 2008, 08:16 PM~12317175
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :|
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

did this today


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 2 2008, 08:18 PM~12317209
> *did this today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


put the spring in?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 2 2008, 09:19 PM~12317220
> *put the spring in?
> *


installed the cylinders and spings 
had to cut the holes in for the rear set...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 2 2008, 08:21 PM~12317239
> *installed the cylinders and spings
> had to cut the holes in for the rear set...
> *


did you already get the rest of your kit?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 2 2008, 08:18 PM~12317209
> *did this today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


need to weld a cup on the axle


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 2 2008, 08:22 PM~12317254
> *need to weld a cup on the axle
> *


Did you daddy teach you that?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 2 2008, 09:22 PM~12317254
> *need to weld a cup on the axle
> *


just tack to the one already there...not going to be clowning it...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 2 2008, 08:24 PM~12317285
> *just tack to the one already there...not going to be clowning it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 2 2008, 08:25 PM~12317304
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean that shit up!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 2 2008, 09:21 PM~12317248
> *did you already get the rest of your kit?
> *


ordering the rest here in a bit for my xmas present to my self...dump and t's, batteries, front suspension cylinders and springs...

my welder will be here this weekend!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

I need to start on my car.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 2 2008, 09:28 PM~12317327
> *ordering the rest here in a bit for my xmas present to my self...dump and t's, batteries, front suspension cylinders and springs...
> 
> my welder will be here this weekend!!!
> *


i just threw it in there...

MOCKING IT UP!!! seeing where i want it....making a flase floor too, thats why that fabric is there...covering the wood


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

blah


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 2 2008, 03:28 PM~12314725
> *do as you please....
> 
> thats what off topic is for...
> 
> you go to any other respeactable club topic and you dont see stuff like that....its just lately been getting out of hand...make us look wack!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 2 2008, 08:35 PM~12318280
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 2 2008, 04:58 PM~12315775
> *ANYWAYS, so art, the meeting still going to be at vic's house on a saturday?
> OH, if all goes well, i might get me a '78 lincoln continental. then put some spokes on it, color bar.....you get the idea :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 2 2008, 08:41 PM~12318339
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I need some details on the show.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Im gonna crash som from now on ILL browse the forum from my phone.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 2 2008, 09:49 PM~12319263
> *I need some details on the show.
> *


soon homie


----------



## 817Lowrider

all i need is a date.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 2 2008, 07:41 PM~12318339
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any shots of it on?


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 2 2008, 06:24 PM~12317285
> *just tack to the one already there...not going to be clowning it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the cup will make the coil more secure, with the weight of the car and simple up and down it will be too much stress for just some tac welds.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 3 2008, 01:27 AM~12320471
> *the cup will make the coil more secure, with the weight of the car and simple up and down it will be too much stress for just some tac welds.
> *


not to worried about it...

its how i have done all my rides...its just going to sit in the garage anyhow..


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 2 2008, 11:25 PM~12320452
> *any shots of it on?
> *


...... EEEE NA yOU GOT ME dER ....bT iLL TAkE SOME NEXT TiME wE GoO CRUSEiN !! =]]


----------



## OSO 805

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 2 2008, 08:29 PM~12317338
> *I need to start on my car.
> *


what ur pick ur part car :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

i dont get it


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 2 2008, 08:41 PM~12318339
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i see smokey :cheesy:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 3 2008, 09:44 AM~12322929
> *i see smokey  :cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 3 2008, 09:50 AM~12322969
> *:wave:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## OSO 805

WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO HOMIE???


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 3 2008, 09:54 AM~12323000
> *WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO HOMIE???
> *


just trying to finish up the body work and my bike and then out to paint :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

WHO PAINTS YOUR FRAMES :nicoderm:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 3 2008, 09:58 AM~12323033
> *WHO PAINTS YOUR FRAMES :nicoderm:
> *


probably might give it to artie, but i want candy so im not sure


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 3 2008, 09:59 AM~12323038
> *probably might give it to artie, but i want candy so im not sure
> *


 hno: :scrutinize:


----------



## BASH3R

these songs made my morning
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## OSO 805

:420:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 3 2008, 10:01 AM~12323055
> *hno:  :scrutinize:
> *


--------------------
wicked mind 16'' in the works...*******CHILLY WILLY DID IT ~~PAINT SPONSOR~~********

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 3 2008, 10:02 AM~12323073
> *--------------------
> wicked mind 16'' in the works...*******PAINT SPONSOR~~********
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :werd: hno: :around:


----------



## OSO 805

ART YOU BETER GET DOWN ON THE FRAME :tears: :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 3 2008, 10:05 AM~12323102
> *ART YOU BETER GET DOWN ON THE FRAME :tears:  :cheesy:
> *


i heard it was on ebay.. with monchis frame :0


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 3 2008, 10:07 AM~12323113
> *i heard it was on ebay.. with monchis frame :0
> *


  DAM


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 3 2008, 10:13 AM~12323153
> * DAM
> *


 :yes: 

where did you get your cylinders at??


----------



## OSO 805

PROHOPPER.COM .........$100 :yes: :|


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 3 2008, 10:19 AM~12323195
> *PROHOPPER.COM .........$100 :yes:  :|
> *


i live 15 minutes away from prohopper, gonna go pick them up :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

the bird is the word


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 3 2008, 10:22 AM~12323219
> *the bird is the word
> *


tweety?? :dunno:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 3 2008, 10:21 AM~12323207
> *i live 15 minutes away from prohopper, gonna go pick them up  :0
> *


NAW YOUR PLAYING ..... HOW ABOUT YOU PIC UP SOME PARTS FOR ME :dunno: :worship:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 3 2008, 10:22 AM~12323219
> *the bird is the word
> *


WTF :uh: ....................... :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 3 2008, 11:07 AM~12323113
> *i heard it was on ebay.. with monchis frame :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 3 2008, 11:02 AM~12323073
> *--------------------
> wicked mind 16'' in the works...*******CHILLY WILLY DID IT ~~PAINT SPONSOR~~********
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: ur jelous :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 3 2008, 10:24 AM~12323234
> *NAW YOUR PLAYING ..... HOW ABOUT YOU PIC UP SOME PARTS FOR ME :dunno:  :worship:
> *


nope not playing homie, i can do that


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 3 2008, 10:27 AM~12323258
> *:angry: ur jelous :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 3 2008, 10:27 AM~12323260
> *nope not playing homie, i can do that
> *


 :biggrin: OK


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 3 2008, 10:28 AM~12323276
> *:biggrin: OK
> *


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 3 2008, 10:27 AM~12323258
> *:angry: ur jelous :biggrin:
> *


DO YOU HAVE PICS OF MONCHIS FRAME??? :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 3 2008, 10:30 AM~12323291
> *DO YOU HAVE PICS OF MONCHIS FRAME??? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 hno:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 3 2008, 10:31 AM~12323301
> *:0  hno:
> *


 :tears: hno: hno: hno: :werd:


----------



## 817Lowrider

1 in 12 americans dont know that the bird is the word. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 3 2008, 11:37 AM~12323369
> *1 in 12 americans dont know that the bird is the word.  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

family guy ahahaha


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 3 2008, 10:37 AM~12323369
> *1 in 12 americans dont know that the bird is the word.  :biggrin:
> *


 im hispanic


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 3 2008, 12:29 PM~12323706
> *im hispanic
> *


and gay


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up homies


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 3 2008, 11:34 AM~12323749
> *and gay
> *


lets paint cremator pink 











































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 3 2008, 11:40 AM~12323783
> *wuz up homies
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 3 2008, 12:05 PM~12323102
> *ART YOU BETER GET DOWN ON THE FRAME :tears:  :cheesy:
> *


you get it back in a yr... :cheesy: 

with striat lines :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 3 2008, 12:42 PM~12323794
> *lets paint cremator pink
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :|


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 3 2008, 12:23 PM~12324161
> *:|
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 3 2008, 12:29 PM~12323706
> *im hispanic
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 3 2008, 02:32 PM~12324248
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :twak:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 3 2008, 01:35 PM~12324276
> *:twak:
> *


O you have not heard?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Dec 3 2008, 12:26 PM~12324194
> *:uh:
> *


x2


did you get that thing to work??


----------



## 2lowsyn

THE BIRD IS THE WORD . 




OH SHIT HERE WE GO AGAIN .


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 3 2008, 02:35 PM~12324284
> *O you have not heard?
> *


everybody knows :uh:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 3 2008, 12:23 PM~12324161
> *:|
> *


am i too late?? :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 3 2008, 01:37 PM~12324305
> *everybody knows :uh:
> *


That the bird is the word?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 3 2008, 01:36 PM~12324296
> *THE  BIRD IS THE WORD .
> OH SHIT HERE WE GO AGAIN .
> *


O So you have heard?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 3 2008, 12:39 PM~12324324
> *That the bird is the word?
> *


thats getting annoying, im gonna kill the bird :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 3 2008, 01:40 PM~12324333
> *thats getting annoying, im gonna kill the bird  :angry:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Every one at the office is pissed at me because I sent out a email on the distribution list asking if they have heard.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 3 2008, 12:43 PM~12324365
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Every one at the office is pissed at me because I sent out a email on the distrobutuin list asking if they have heard.
> *


you should get fired :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

gotta go back to work.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 3 2008, 12:45 PM~12324386
> *gotta go back to work.
> *


 go find the bird


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:0 :0 :0 :0 this would look sick on diamond eric. :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

its aight


----------



## 817Lowrider

its aight


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 3 2008, 01:40 PM~12324333
> *thats getting annoying, im gonna kill the bird  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 3 2008, 12:09 PM~12324609
> *its aight
> *


those were the colors he wanted.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsdown:


----------



## 2lowsyn

hay jaun i got the stuff.thanks again. 









BIRD


----------



## 817Lowrider

it got there already? Is that the hardware u needed?


----------



## 2lowsyn

the spring and the bolt for it is but the barings and stuff nha, if you want ill send them back. but what i need is abunch of nut and screws that.i just havnt had the time to do anything or even get shit done.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Now code gots a shirt. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

Is the bird the word?????? :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider

the bird is the word


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 3 2008, 03:19 PM~12325268
> *the bird is the word
> *


oh it is?


----------



## Lil Spanks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x38sE-XfztM


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 3 2008, 02:19 PM~12325268
> *the bird is the word
> *











BIRD !!!


----------



## BASH3R

new page


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BASH3R

you still got the forks you were selling on sunday??


----------



## 817Lowrider

tomorrow i get my wongs. :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

x2. Pics


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 3 2008, 04:49 PM~12326097
> *tomorrow i get my wongs.  :cheesy:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

warren wong wheels


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

...... my painter is lagging it on my trike. ima go put in work myself. =/ wake up early on my day off :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Dec 3 2008, 08:36 PM~12328293
> *...... my painter is lagging it on my trike. ima go put in work myself. =/ wake up early on my day off :angry:
> *


do work son


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

hopefully everything will be done n ready for paint. wish me luck. progress pics tommorow


----------



## 817Lowrider

Hey Bach have you heard?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

anything about the show? no. i was absent from the meeting


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Dec 3 2008, 08:50 PM~12328476
> *anything about the show? no. i was absent from the meeting
> *


THAT THE BIRD IS THE WORD!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 3 2008, 01:32 PM~12324248
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 3 2008, 02:09 PM~12325183
> *Now code gots a shirt. :biggrin:
> *


yha i havnt told him that its here yet bt ill get it to him very soon.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Take pics when you give it to him. :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

ill take pics of all of us with shirts


----------



## 2lowsyn

and the banner


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 3 2008, 09:11 PM~12328753
> *ill take pics of all of us with shirts
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 3 2008, 08:58 PM~12328570
> *THAT THE BIRD IS THE WORD!
> *


MATTER AFACT THE BIRD IS THE WORD


----------



## eric ramos

bak frm da dead


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 3 2008, 09:30 PM~12329034
> *bak frm da dead
> *


GO BACK THAN


----------



## 817Lowrider

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

arty give me a call. wanna talk about paint n supplies =)


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Dec 3 2008, 09:34 PM~12329111
> *arty give me a call. wanna talk about paint n supplies =)
> *


$$$$$$$$


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

$$$$$ i need prices


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Dec 3 2008, 09:48 PM~12329269
> *$$$$$ i need prices
> *


4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: CHILLY WILLY, BASH3R,* LOWRIDING 805 JR*, erick323
AND I WANT HIS ASS :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 3 2008, 09:50 PM~12329311
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: CHILLY WILLY, BASH3R, LOWRIDING 805 JR, erick323
> AND I WANT HIS ASS :biggrin:
> *


The Fuck? :|


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 3 2008, 08:50 PM~12329311
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: CHILLY WILLY, BASH3R, LOWRIDING 805 JR, erick323
> AND I WANT HIS ASS :biggrin:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

how much aircraft paint remover can you get? lmk so you can bring it saturday n ill give you some cash. also bring some primer... lmk the prices


----------



## tequila sunrise

hey juan, who are you getting the warren wongs from? i had a set waaaay back in '95 till 2000. i haven't seen warren in a long time, i want a set of his rims. post pics and let me know


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Dec 3 2008, 07:53 PM~12329365
> *how much aircraft paint remover can you get? lmk so you can bring it saturday n ill give you some cash. also bring some primer... lmk the prices
> *


aircraft paint remover...i have memories of that shit...picture it like this :burn: :burn: :burn: :yessad:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Dec 3 2008, 10:53 PM~12329365
> *how much aircraft paint remover can you get? lmk so you can bring it saturday n ill give you some cash. also bring some primer... lmk the prices
> *


you can pick some up at autozone... they sale the gallon one there...its like 24 bucks i think.

i would use some good y2k primmer, even epoxy to seal it reall good. i am assuming for the bomb.


do it in the shade...


----------



## 817Lowrider

yo mike i won them on ebay


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 4 2008, 07:07 AM~12332318
> *you can pick some up at autozone... they sale the gallon one there...its like 24 bucks i think.
> 
> i would use some good y2k primmer, even epoxy to seal it reall good. i am assuming for the bomb.
> do it in the shade...
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

happy birth day to me bitches!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 4 2008, 11:19 AM~12333282
> *happy birth day to me bitches!!!
> *


hahahhaha

i forgot bout that....no one remembered....

like homegirl on 16 candles...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 4 2008, 10:19 AM~12333282
> *happy birth day to me bitches!!!
> *


whats new?


----------



## show-bound

putting my two weeks in


----------



## 817Lowrider

good maybe u can finish my fenders. Bahahaha molly ringwald


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 3 2008, 10:17 PM~12331098
> *hey juan, who are you getting the warren wongs from? i had a set waaaay back in '95 till 2000. i haven't seen warren in a long time, i want a set of his rims. post pics and let me know
> *


gold arizona's right? why did you get rid of them?


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 4 2008, 11:26 AM~12333332
> *putting my two weeks in
> *


 :0


----------



## show-bound

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YNKW46tTFs


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 4 2008, 12:36 PM~12334014
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YNKW46tTFs
> *


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7YNKW46tTFs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7YNKW46tTFs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## 817Lowrider

double fail


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

raul to save the day.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 4 2008, 11:03 AM~12334260
> *raul to save the day.
> *


happy birthday


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 4 2008, 12:03 PM~12334260
> *raul to save the day.
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider

thanks raul and fukkk u art!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 4 2008, 12:10 PM~12334326
> *thanks raul and fukkk u art!
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

:0


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsdown: all yall


----------



## BASH3R

Yo art pm me the info for the show so u wouldnt have to come up here.


----------



## 817Lowrider

basher u get that box


----------



## Lil Spanks

already got a place


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 4 2008, 12:55 PM~12335224
> *basher u get that box
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 4 2008, 01:08 PM~12335330
> *already got a place
> *


where?? :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn i was hoping it would be there today.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 4 2008, 02:02 PM~12335862
> *damn i was hoping it would be there today.
> *


x2


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsdown:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 4 2008, 02:13 PM~12335961
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Loco 61

Juan 








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 4 2008, 02:21 PM~12336065
> *Juan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you got issues :uh:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 4 2008, 04:32 PM~12336207
> *you got issues  :uh:
> *


JK Dont Take It To Heart


----------



## 817Lowrider

bahahaha str8 ****


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 4 2008, 02:42 PM~12336338
> *JK Dont Take It To Heart
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
that sounded gay also


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

happy b day juan.


----------



## 817Lowrider

thanks u get ur m.o.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

not yet


----------



## 817Lowrider

maybe tomorrow


----------



## OSO 805

:wave:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 4 2008, 09:07 AM~12333759
> *gold arizona's right? why did you get rid of them?
> *


old, gold fading out. i had them since 94. time for an update.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 4 2008, 07:44 AM~12333029
> *yo mike i won them on ebay
> *


you lucky bastard


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 4 2008, 10:30 PM~12340645
> *you lucky bastard
> *


dont even know if theu real


----------



## Aztecbike

H B-DAY JOHNNNNYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Aztecbike

IF ANY ONE IS LOOKING FOR BIKE FRAMES THE HOMIE CACHIS FROM THE CAR CLUB HAS SOME FOR SALE, HE TOLD ME HE HAS 16,20,26 OR 24 INCH FRAMES, BOY AND GIRL FRAMES. SO LET ME KNOW TO GIVE YOU HIS NUMBER!!!


----------



## Aztecbike

OHHH YEAH THERE ALL ORIGINAL SCHWINN FRAMES


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Dec 5 2008, 02:02 AM~12342130
> *H B-DAY JOHNNNNYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Dec 5 2008, 01:03 AM~12342135
> *IF ANY ONE IS LOOKING FOR BIKE FRAMES THE HOMIE CACHIS FROM THE CAR CLUB HAS SOME FOR SALE, HE TOLD ME HE HAS 16,20,26 OR 24 INCH FRAMES, BOY AND GIRL FRAMES. SO LET ME KNOW TO GIVE YOU HIS NUMBER!!!
> *


 :wave: WAS UP ANGLE TRY TO SEE WHAT HE WHANTS FOR A 16'' :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

DOSE ANYBODY HAVE GOOD PICS OF THE C.C???? :nicoderm:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 5 2008, 09:50 AM~12343939
> *DOSE ANYBODY HAVE GOOD PICS OF THE C.C???? :nicoderm:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=403114&st=120


----------



## 2lowsyn

man thats fuckn cool. it like ther own lil car show


----------



## OSO 805

SUP B.C :wave:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 5 2008, 10:10 AM~12344141
> *SUP B.C :wave:
> *


----------



## OSO 805

WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 5 2008, 10:18 AM~12344217
> *WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO
> *


looking for a gold plater


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 5 2008, 11:33 AM~12344330
> *looking for a gold plater
> *


i know who


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 5 2008, 11:10 AM~12344682
> *i know who
> *


 :cheesy: WHO??


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 5 2008, 12:19 PM~12344769
> *:cheesy:  WHO??
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 5 2008, 12:10 PM~12345241
> *
> *


pm me


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 5 2008, 01:12 PM~12345262
> *do me
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

*TEXAS DFW CHAP Meeting on the 20th! After the show!*
*We are going to be covering everthing! *
 

*Art anything you want me to distribute lmk now.*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 5 2008, 02:36 PM~12345934
> *TEXAS DFW CHAP Meeting on the 20th! After the show!
> We are going to be covering everthing!
> 
> 
> Art anything you want me to distribute lmk now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


??? pm me whats going on?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 5 2008, 02:51 PM~12346051
> *??? pm me whats going on?
> *


pm sent


----------



## Lil Spanks

pm sent


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 5 2008, 02:36 PM~12345934
> *TEXAS DFW CHAP Meeting on the 20th! After the show!
> We are going to be covering everthing!
> 
> 
> Art anything you want me to distribute lmk now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tell the guys at a&m customs i said whats up


----------



## tequila sunrise

HOPEFULLY i get my 78 lincoln continental this weekend hno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 5 2008, 03:16 PM~12346232
> *tell the guys at a&m customs i said whats up
> *


for sure. they cool dudes.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 5 2008, 03:16 PM~12346235
> *HOPEFULLY i get my 78 lincoln continental this weekend hno:
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## RollinBlue

whats up ppl? hey juan call me


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 5 2008, 04:37 PM~12346941
> *whats up ppl? hey juan call me
> *


----------



## show-bound

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: show-bound, Artistics.TX, RollinBlue


:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 5 2008, 02:36 PM~12345934
> *TEXAS DFW CHAP Meeting on the 20th! After the show!
> We are going to be covering everthing!
> 
> 
> Art anything you want me to distribute lmk now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Rescheduled for the 14th!*
not the show. the meeting


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Dec 5 2008, 05:42 PM~12346978-->
> 
> 
> 
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: show-bound, Artistics.TX, RollinBlue
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats up sam
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Dec 5 2008, 05:44 PM~12347001
> *Rescheduled for the 13th!
> not the show. the meeting
> *


ill be there im ready


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 5 2008, 04:48 PM~12347033
> *whats up sam
> ill be there im ready
> *


rescheduled. 14th sunday! damn conflicting schedules
HOOTERS in NRH. LMK WHO NEEDS A RIDE!


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 5 2008, 05:06 PM~12347641
> *rescheduled. 14th sunday! damn conflicting schedules
> HOOTERS in NRH. LMK WHO NEEDS A RIDE!
> *


 :happysad:   :happysad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Dec 5 2008, 06:25 PM~12347762
> *:happysad:      :happysad:
> *


haha should not have wrecked your ride.


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 5 2008, 05:27 PM~12347777
> *haha should not have wrecked your ride.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 1 2008, 09:52 PM~12306657
> *TX Chap!! Dues are dued on the 10th. Get at me if you need my paypal!! Late fees will be  enforced!! Any questions LMK!!
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

*Art I need to order more shirts. LMK.*


----------



## 817Lowrider

Yo Bach you get tha m.o.?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

just got off my 8 hr shift ima go check right now


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Dec 5 2008, 08:20 PM~12348768
> *just got off my 8 hr shift ima go check right now
> *


ok


----------



## 817Lowrider

yo basher it went usps


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 5 2008, 09:50 AM~12343939
> *DOSE ANYBODY HAVE GOOD PICS OF THE C.C???? :nicoderm:
> *


Miii HAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

Ill check tommorow morning


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 5 2008, 09:48 PM~12349630
> *Ill check tommorow morning
> *


ok. cus every one else got there packages but you. :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 5 2008, 07:06 PM~12347641
> *rescheduled. 14th sunday! damn conflicting schedules
> HOOTERS in NRH. LMK WHO NEEDS A RIDE!
> *


Me Me Me! Wings and Beer ma Favorite


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 5 2008, 10:00 PM~12349739
> *Me Me Me! Wings and Beer ma Favorite
> *


haha. gotta role with me to go get eric in arlington you down? My ride is legal insurance tags every thing :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 5 2008, 11:04 PM~12349770
> *haha. gotta role with me to go get eric in arlington you down? My ride is legal insurance tags every thing :biggrin:
> *


fuck it road trip!!!


----------



## show-bound

just might be in town for this meeting...sisterlaw is having a baby...sapposed to make a trip


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 5 2008, 11:15 PM~12349893
> *just might be in town for this meeting...sisterlaw is having a baby...sapposed to make a trip
> *


cool cant wait to meet everyone


----------



## 817Lowrider

orly?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 5 2008, 10:15 PM~12349893
> *just might be in town for this meeting...sisterlaw is having a baby...sapposed to make a trip
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

heres my bike


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 5 2008, 02:36 PM~12345934
> *TX Chap!! Dues are dued on the 10th. Get at me if you need my paypal!! Late fees will be  enforced!! Any questions LMK!! *
> [/b]


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 5 2008, 11:25 PM~12350612


pm sent


----------



## Lil Spanks

*ALL DUES FOR SO CAL DUE ON THE 1ST AT MAJESTICS PICINC*


----------



## Aztecbike

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 6 2008, 01:05 AM~12351303
> *ALL DUES FOR SO CAL DUE ON THE 1ST AT MAJESTICS PICINC
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

go get em Tiger. :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Dec 6 2008, 09:39 AM~12352095-->
> 
> 
> 
> go get em Tiger.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-81.7.TX._@Dec 6 2008, 10:37 AM~12352333
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *


actually i will be there in 4 hrs..lol


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 5 2008, 07:06 PM~12347641
> *rescheduled. 14th sunday! damn conflicting schedules
> HOOTERS in NRH. LMK WHO NEEDS A RIDE!
> *


TONIGHT :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

my nephews got a game tonight at 8. Lmk


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 6 2008, 11:58 AM~12352690
> *my nephews got a game tonight at 8. Lmk
> *


afterwards...lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

ok. Bout 10


----------



## ericg

juan just got your message wats up?


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 6 2008, 02:42 PM~12354010
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 6 2008, 11:39 AM~12352612
> *TONIGHT :dunno:
> *


im ready


----------



## 817Lowrider

ericg u cant come tonight to young .haha


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 6 2008, 05:27 PM~12354204
> *ericg u cant come tonight to young .haha
> *


owned


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 6 2008, 03:27 PM~12354204
> *ericg u cant come tonight to young .haha
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 6 2008, 03:28 PM~12354210
> *owned
> *


TO YOUNGOWNED :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RollinBlue, Artistics.TX :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg+Dec 6 2008, 04:30 PM~12354217-->
> 
> 
> 
> TO YOUNGOWNED  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we are still having the meeting next week 2 for every one. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RollinBlue_@Dec 6 2008, 04:33 PM~12354230
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RollinBlue, Artistics.TX :wave:
> *


sup fool!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 6 2008, 03:41 PM~12354278
> *we are still having the meeting next week 2 for every one. :biggrin:
> sup fool!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 5 2008, 02:36 PM~12345934
> *TX Chap!! Dues are dued on the 10th. Get at me if you need my paypal!! Late fees will be  enforced!! Any questions LMK!! *
> [/b]


----------



## RollinBlue

were we goin that erics to young to go fucker


----------



## ericg

dues ?? pm me


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue+Dec 6 2008, 04:44 PM~12354291-->
> 
> 
> 
> were we goin that erics to young to go fucker
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pm sent
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ericg_@Dec 6 2008, 04:45 PM~12354309
> *dues ?? pm me
> *


pm sent


----------



## 81.7.TX.

*TX Chap!! Dues are dued on the 10th. Get at me if you need my paypal!! Late fees will be enforced!! Any questions LMK!!*
:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 6 2008, 04:54 PM~12354368
> *TX Chap!! Dues are dued on the 10th. Get at me if you need my paypal!! Late fees will be  enforced!! Any questions LMK!!
> :|
> *


The New Texas Chap Treasurer. Any question about the funds. wether it be purchasing or misapropriations go to him. :biggrin: he will take care of it.


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 6 2008, 05:50 PM~12354341
> *pm sent
> *


pm replied


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## BASH3R

Juan i got the bird today, ill ship u the word tomorrow


----------



## 817Lowrider

sweet


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, show-bound
You in Foros yet?


----------



## RollinBlue

meh


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 6 2008, 08:47 PM~12356388
> *meh
> *


x564564


----------



## ericg

everybody?  :dunno:


----------



## RollinBlue

im here


----------



## BASH3R

me too


----------



## RollinBlue

<<<<<<future artistics member


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 6 2008, 09:12 PM~12356545
> *<<<<<<future artistics member
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## RollinBlue

already big things coming from us texas boys


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 6 2008, 09:19 PM~12356592
> *already big things coming from us texas boys
> *


cali has some secrets coming out also


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:|


----------



## OSO 805

GOOD TURN OUT AT THIS SHOW TODAY 1ST PLACE AND BEST OF SHOW :biggrin: :0 ILL POST PICS TOMARO CUZ I JUST GOT HOME http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...90920&i=1372382


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Damn good seeing everyone! TEXAS CHAP doing it big in 09'.


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+Dec 6 2008, 11:24 PM~12356636-->
> 
> 
> 
> cali has some secrets coming out also
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-81.7.TX._@Dec 7 2008, 04:13 AM~12358516
> *Damn good seeing everyone! TEXAS CHAP doing it big in 09'.
> *


good meeting everyone we got somethings up our sleeves keep your eyes open!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

ahahaha we all get on lil . Was not everyone but still cool. :biggrin:


----------



## ericg

your brother never got back to me on the frame


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 7 2008, 04:44 AM~12358566
> *ahahaha we all get on lil . Was not everyone but still cool. :biggrin:
> *


yea so :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

ill bring it to the meeting. Hit him up again eric


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 7 2008, 04:52 AM~12358571
> *ill bring it to the meeting. Hit him up again eric
> *


thats was a nice little frame!!! :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound




----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 7 2008, 11:50 AM~12359242
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 somebody was throwed :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 7 2008, 11:59 AM~12359277
> *:0 somebody was throwed  :biggrin:
> *


was jaun swerving


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 7 2008, 12:31 PM~12359735
> *was jaun swerving
> *


I was not drunk! :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

*DFW TX CHAP

Rescheduled meeting again! :uh: 
Saturday The 13th @ Hooters in NRH!
I am picking up Alonso and Eric.*
Every one got something to do now adays ahaha


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Dec 7 2008, 01:31 PM~12359735-->
> 
> 
> 
> was jaun swerving
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kinda sorta lol :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Dec 7 2008, 01:49 PM~12359823
> *I was not drunk! :uh:
> *


i was actually talking bout me foo


----------



## BASH3R

*ALL DUES FOR SO CAL DUE ON THE 1ST AT MAJESTICS PICINC*


----------



## RollinBlue

thanks 81.7.TX them tires cleaned up nice now i just need another tube n im set


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 7 2008, 01:31 PM~12360004
> *kinda sorta lol :biggrin:
> i was actually talking bout me foo
> *


word. I notice you started smoking after a minute. ahahah :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 7 2008, 01:32 PM~12360011
> *ALL DUES FOR SO CAL DUE ON THE 1ST AT MAJESTICS PICINC
> *


Yall should be lining yalls pockets quick. Yall got hella members. :biggrin: 
Who is yalls treasure?


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 7 2008, 02:47 PM~12360087
> *word. I notice you started smoking after a minute. ahahah :biggrin:
> *


lol yea i do dat sometimes


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 7 2008, 02:33 PM~12360022
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks 81.7.TX them tires cleaned up nice now i just need another tube n im set
> *


 :0 Dem bishes cleaned up real nice!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 7 2008, 02:48 PM~12360322
> *:0 Dem bishes cleaned up real nice!!
> *


How was the show?


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 7 2008, 03:48 PM~12360322
> *:0 Dem bishes cleaned up real nice!!
> *


thats what i said bro bring that headliner by ima go off on that bitch


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 7 2008, 12:49 PM~12360100
> *Yall should be lining yalls pockets quick. Yall got hella members. :biggrin:
> Who is yalls treasure?
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 7 2008, 03:56 PM~12360374
> *How was the show?
> *


it was alright. BLVD ACES was deep. i think they were the only ones there besides some solo riders.


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 7 2008, 01:18 AM~12358302
> *GOOD TURN OUT AT THIS SHOW TODAY 1ST PLACE AND BEST OF SHOW :biggrin:  :0  ILL POST PICS TOMARO CUZ I JUST GOT HOME http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...90920&i=1372382
> *


HELL YEAH THEE ARTISTICS B.C. TOOK OVER WITH ONLY 1 BIKE


----------



## RollinBlue

whats up pplz


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 7 2008, 07:23 PM~12362736
> *whats up pplz
> *


WUT UP HOMIE


----------



## show-bound

que onda weys


----------



## 817Lowrider

u back in lubbock?


----------



## RollinBlue

chillin chillin tryin to slang some stuff to get that bike in your hands sam


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Dec 7 2008, 09:46 PM~12363063-->
> 
> 
> 
> u back in lubbock?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ye just got home
> <!--QuoteBegin-RollinBlue_@Dec 7 2008, 09:47 PM~12363068
> *chillin chillin tryin to slang some stuff to get that bike in your hands sam
> *


already... show me what audio you got! :cheesy:


----------



## RollinBlue

u aint ready for all ma screens loco jaja 
give me a min


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 7 2008, 09:55 PM~12363152
> *ye just got home
> 
> already... show me what audio you got! :cheesy:
> *


X2


----------



## RollinBlue

OWNED!!!


----------



## ericg

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

A LITTLE PREVIEW OF WHAT MY NEW BIKE LOOK FOR 09 IS....

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=40346213


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Dec 7 2008, 09:51 PM~12363870
> *A LITTLE PREVIEW OF WHAT MY NEW BIKE LOOK FOR 09 IS....
> 
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=40346213
> *











Damn the painted forks are baddd. You get em from casp.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Dec 7 2008, 09:08 PM~12363311
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up eric, you gonna get that frame?


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 7 2008, 08:57 PM~12363957
> *what up eric, you gonna get that frame?
> *


got back to me but he said it might be for sale soon so i asked him 4 the price :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

He is an idiot. Ready for some wings next week. :biggrin:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 7 2008, 09:07 PM~12364085
> *He is an idiot. Ready for some wings next week. :biggrin:
> *


rather have burger :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Dec 7 2008, 10:14 PM~12364175
> *rather have  burger :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown: boo!


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 7 2008, 07:56 PM~12363946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn the painted forks are baddd. You get em from casp.
> *


YEAH. . . . THE INSIDE OF THE FORKS R SILVER LEAF AND STRIPPED


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Dec 7 2008, 10:22 PM~12364300
> *YEAH. . . . THE INSIDE OF THE FORKS R SILVER LEAF AND STRIPPED
> *


  look good.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 7 2008, 09:18 PM~12365040
> *:|
> *


WHAT FOO U DONT LIKE IT ?


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Dec 7 2008, 07:51 PM~12363870
> *A LITTLE PREVIEW OF WHAT MY NEW BIKE LOOK FOR 09 IS....
> 
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=40346213
> *


looks bad ass!!!


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 7 2008, 09:26 PM~12365139
> *looks bad ass!!!
> *


THANKS ....


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Dec 7 2008, 11:25 PM~12365125
> *WHAT FOO U DONT LIKE IT ?
> *


yea but ur still gay :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 7 2008, 09:32 PM~12365200
> *yea but ur still gay :biggrin:
> *


EY IS THAT SILVER AND BLACK REGAL THE 1 THAT U GUYS HAVE NOW ?


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 7 2008, 09:17 PM~12364219
> *:thumbsdown:  boo!
> *


honestly i never had wings from hooters!!! are they like wat people say they are?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Dec 8 2008, 01:34 AM~12365728
> *honestly i never had wings from hooters!!! are they like wat people say they are?
> *


communicate with your memebers in FORTWORTH.... keep in contact.

went over a couple of things last night for 09! everyone is going to need to step it up!

MANDATORY SHOWS AND WHAT NOT...FOR THOSE OF AGE

THE WINGS ARE BAD ASS!


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 7 2008, 11:53 PM~12365869
> *communicate with your memebers in FORTWORTH.... keep in contact.
> 
> went over a couple of things last night for 09! everyone is going to need to step it up!
> *


i was tryna go but juan said i was to young :dunno:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Dec 8 2008, 01:58 AM~12365891
> *i was tryna go but juan said i was to young :dunno:
> *


there is another meeting for you...on the 13th of this month...

that one last night is cuase i came through town.... discussed a couple of things...

dues were brought up...something we need to dsicuss futher for thise underaged like your self.


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Dec 7 2008, 11:58 PM~12365891
> *i was tryna go but juan said i was to young :dunno:
> *


juans picking me up on the 13th so ill be there trying to see wat i can do to get a new frame so i can build to bikes


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 8 2008, 12:01 AM~12365907
> *there is another meeting for you...on the 13th of this month...
> 
> that one last night is cuase i came through  town.... discussed a couple of things...
> 
> dues were brought up...something we need to dsicuss futher for thise underaged like your self.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Dec 8 2008, 02:07 AM~12365932
> *juans picking me up on the 13th so ill be there trying to see wat i can do to get a new frame so i can build to bikes
> *


thats whats up!

got some rules and conduct to go over as well... general chit like that. if you got any homies intrested in getting down bring them along


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 8 2008, 12:09 AM~12365947
> *thats whats up!
> 
> got some rules and conduct to over as well... general  chit like that. if you got any homies intrested in getting down bring them along
> *


ill see wat i can do


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 7 2008, 11:09 PM~12365947
> *thats whats up!
> 
> got some rules and conduct to go over as well... general  chit like that. if you got any homies intrested in getting down bring them along
> *


----------



## show-bound

GONNA BE HOLDING A PAINT JOB RAFFLE

DONOR RAFFLE OR FULL BUILD FRAME AND FENDERS


----------



## OSO 805

:wave:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 7 2008, 11:22 PM~12366008
> *GONNA BE HOLDING A PAINT JOB RAFFLE
> 
> DONOR RAFFLE OR FULL BUILD FRAME AND FENDERS
> *


 :0 im down


----------



## 817Lowrider

:0


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 8 2008, 12:24 AM~12366013
> *:wave:
> *


pictures of the show??? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

alright fools. Hold my pocket.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 8 2008, 12:55 PM~12368442
> *alright fools. Hold my pocket.
> *


 :| hold this


----------



## 817Lowrider

bahahaha. U suck. How is the show coming


----------



## 817Lowrider

u ship out bash?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=50333808
pics from the show on Saturday


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

Casper's bike after the show on Saturday


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 8 2008, 03:10 PM~12370193
> *u ship out bash?
> *


not yet my niggs, i havent gone home today


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

edt


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Dec 8 2008, 04:23 PM~12370931
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casper's bike after the show on Saturday
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

Me and the homie Oso after Saturday's show


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Dec 8 2008, 05:39 PM~12371093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the homie Oso after Saturday's show
> *


 :0 LOOK IT OSO WEARING THAT SHIRT PROUD :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

PAINT RAFFLE COMING SOON!!

1st prize complete build frame and fenders 

2nd prize paint job on your bike...<upgrades available

tickets will be 10 dollars 150 tickets to be sold! 

STAY TUNED!!!!


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Dec 7 2008, 11:17 PM~12364219-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsdown:  boo!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2 gota have them wings
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Dec 8 2008, 08:20 PM~12372049
> *PAINT RAFFLE COMING SOON!!
> 
> 1st prize complete build frame and fenders
> 
> 2nd prize paint job on your bike...<upgrades available
> 
> tickets will be 10 dollars 150 tickets to be sold!
> 
> STAY TUNED!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i wanna get the first and last ticket!!!


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 8 2008, 06:05 PM~12371889
> *:0 LOOK IT OSO WEARING THAT SHIRT PROUD :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I ORDERED MYNE FROM JORGE IT SHOULD BE ON ITS WAY SOON


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 8 2008, 07:20 PM~12372049
> *PAINT RAFFLE COMING SOON!!
> 
> 1st prize complete build frame and fenders
> 
> 2nd prize paint job on your bike...<upgrades available
> 
> tickets will be 10 dollars 150 tickets to be sold!
> 
> STAY TUNED!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ill take 3 :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Dec 8 2008, 04:39 PM~12371093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the homie Oso after Saturday's show
> *


STRAIGHT UP PUNKED EVERY ONE :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Dec 8 2008, 06:39 PM~12371093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the homie Oso after Saturday's show
> *


so this still Casper's bike or???? 

where the oher pics of yalls bikes


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 8 2008, 06:53 PM~12372442
> *so this still Casper's bike or????
> 
> where the oher pics of yalls bikes
> *


YEA ITS STILL CASPERS BIKE HE WASENT IN TOWN SO WE SHOWED FOR HIM  ................LOMPOC BIKES ARE AT ARTS HOUSE GETING PAINTED :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 8 2008, 07:55 PM~12372467
> *YEA ITS STILL CASPERS BIKE HE WASENT IN TOWN SO WE SHOWED FOR HIM  ................LOMPOC BIKES ARE AT ARTS HOUSE GETING PAINTED :biggrin:
> *


OHHH SHITTT. GOOOD LUCK


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 8 2008, 06:56 PM~12372479
> *OHHH SHITTT. GOOOD LUCK
> *


  hno: hno: hno:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 8 2008, 08:56 PM~12372479
> *OHHH SHITTT. GOOOD LUCK
> *


 :0


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 8 2008, 07:03 PM~12372541
> *:0
> *


 ---> :buttkick:
RollinBlue OSO 805


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 8 2008, 09:04 PM~12372553
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 8 2008, 08:04 PM~12372553
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 8 2008, 07:57 PM~12372489
> *  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


haha. Art may take a minute but he will get it done. easier for your to get it. your in cali.


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 8 2008, 09:07 PM~12372595
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 8 2008, 07:08 PM~12372614
> *haha. Art may take a minute but he will get it done. easier for your to get it. your in cali.
> *


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 8 2008, 07:09 PM~12372624
> *:angry:
> *


ARE YOU NEW TO THE CLUB :dunno: :wave:


----------



## RollinBlue

yep


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 8 2008, 07:15 PM~12372693
> *yep
> *


WELCOME :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by OSO 805+Dec 8 2008, 09:10 PM~12372642-->
> 
> 
> 
> ARE YOU NEW TO THE CLUB :dunno:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OSO 805_@Dec 8 2008, 09:16 PM~12372707
> *WELCOME :biggrin:
> *


thanks 

here the start of my full custom 20in 81 schwinn girls frame at the kandy shop


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 8 2008, 07:21 PM~12372758
> *thanks
> 
> here the start of my full custom 20in  81 schwinn girls frame at the kandy shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CLEAN FRAME..........DO YOU GET A HOOK UP FROM kandy shop???? :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 8 2008, 09:24 PM~12372797
> *CLEAN FRAME..........DO YOU GET A HOOK UP FROM kandy shop???? :biggrin:
> *


kinda sorta but not really lol


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by OSO 805+Dec 8 2008, 08:55 PM~12372467-->
> 
> 
> 
> YEA ITS STILL CASPERS BIKE HE WASENT IN TOWN SO WE SHOWED FOR HIM  ................LOMPOC BIKES ARE AT ARTS HOUSE GETING PAINTED :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Dec 8 2008, 08:56 PM~12372479
> *OHHH SHITTT. GOOOD LUCK
> *


 :around:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 8 2008, 10:29 PM~12373605
> *:around:
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, ericg


you got 2 shirts. I gotta get the so cal changed over though


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 8 2008, 10:33 PM~12373638
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Artistics.TX, ericg
> you got 2 shirts. I gotta get the so cal changed over though
> *


wheres mine!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 8 2008, 09:34 PM~12373655
> *wheres mine!!!
> *


Unless you can rock a mediem you assed out at the time.


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 8 2008, 10:36 PM~12373671
> *Unless you can rock a mediem you assed out at the time.
> *


u just wana c a my muscles in that tight ass shirt :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 8 2008, 09:45 PM~12373766
> *u just wana c a my muscles in that tight ass shirt :uh:
> *


LMAO. That is straight **** I also got 2 smediems ahahah


----------



## RollinBlue

take a shirt to hooters gotta get some ta shirt pics with the hooters skanks


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 8 2008, 09:53 PM~12373874
> *take a shirt to hooters gotta get some ta shirt pics with the hooters skanks
> *


aight


----------



## RollinBlue

you takin any parts to the chromer anytime soon might wana throw my rims in


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 8 2008, 09:58 PM~12373948
> *you takin any parts to the chromer anytime soon might wana throw my rims in
> *


after chrismas yeah.


----------



## RollinBlue

already they got good prices or you gotta check em out first?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 8 2008, 10:14 PM~12374115
> *already they got good prices or you gotta check em out first?
> *


Ill find out there.


----------



## RollinBlue

i found this guy that might cut some custom parts at an affordable price when you wana check him out since youknow more the me


----------



## 817Lowrider

ok. I will


----------



## RollinBlue

u work sat>


----------



## 817Lowrider

nope. Im at the crib after the meeting at one.


----------



## RollinBlue

thought the meeting was sunday


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 8 2008, 07:26 PM~12372818
> *kinda sorta but not really lol
> *


***** please. :angry:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 8 2008, 11:34 PM~12374402
> ****** please.  :angry:
> *


was a joke john chill lol you know i got hooked on the quality of work!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 8 2008, 10:30 PM~12374353
> *thought the meeting was sunday
> *


got move to saturday for another member who had a prior obligation as well.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 8 2008, 09:37 PM~12374435
> *was a joke john chill lol you know i got hooked on the quality of work!!!
> *


any progress on payment?


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 8 2008, 11:39 PM~12374488
> *any progress on payment?
> *


pm sent


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin: PURO MEXICANO!!!


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 9 2008, 12:34 AM~12375261
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  PURO MEXICANO!!!
> *


shit why you gotta post me up ****** gonna get jealous of my sexy body fucker


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

was gewd fam.
long time no tlk or see...lol
:biggrin: 
:wave:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Dec 9 2008, 12:38 AM~12375315
> *was gewd fam.
> long time no tlk or see...lol
> :biggrin:
> :wave:
> *


whats up homie


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 8 2008, 11:37 PM~12375303
> *shit why you gotta post me up ****** gonna get jealous of my sexy body fucker
> *


bahahaha. Imjelous of the boots. :biggrin: How much is the caddy?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 8 2008, 10:39 PM~12375332
> *whats up homie
> *


chillen G!
wat every1 up to!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Dec 8 2008, 11:38 PM~12375315
> *was gewd fam.
> long time no tlk or see...lol
> :biggrin:
> :wave:
> *


what up zigs!


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 8 2008, 10:40 PM~12375348
> *what up zigs!
> *


not zigz panson!
haha was gewd on yur bike!
i fukin lagged it on my bike!
it jus needz to get water sanded!


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Dec 9 2008, 12:39 AM~12375338-->
> 
> 
> 
> bahahaha. Imjelous of the boots.  :biggrin:  How much is the caddy?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you gotta seem in person cost me a grip coulda gotten some custom parts manta ray skin bitch lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LILHOBBZ805_@Dec 9 2008, 12:39 AM~12375342
> *chillen G!
> wat every1 up to!
> *


being bored fuckin with juan u


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Dec 8 2008, 11:41 PM~12375358
> *not zigz panson!
> haha was gewd on yur bike!
> i fukin lagged it on my bike!
> it jus needz to get water sanded!
> *


Feb. bitch you always gonna be ziggs round here. ahahah :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 8 2008, 11:41 PM~12375365
> *you gotta seem in person cost me a grip coulda gotten some custom parts manta ray skin bitch lol
> being bored fuckin with juan u
> *


LMAO!


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 9 2008, 12:42 AM~12375385
> *LMAO!
> *


shit i aint playin lol it gets da ladies at ok lol


----------



## ericg

:wave:


----------



## RollinBlue

3800 obo offer on the lac eric needs to scoops this bitch up and be ghettofabulous


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

haha fukin juan!
im fukin bored as fuk too!


----------



## RollinBlue

borin!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg+Dec 8 2008, 11:43 PM~12375396-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what up fool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2008, 11:44 PM~12375408
> *3800 obo offer on the lac eric needs to scoops this bitch up and be ghettofabulous
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LILHOBBZ805_@Dec 8 2008, 11:44 PM~12375409
> *haha fukin juan!
> im fukin bored as fuk too!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

only 132k miles on the bitch klean as fuck runs like a dream


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 8 2008, 11:47 PM~12375464
> *only 132k miles on the bitch klean as fuck runs like a dream
> *


Its a nice lac.


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 8 2008, 10:49 PM~12375492
> *Its a nice lac.
> *


x2


----------



## RollinBlue

find me a buyer i need to make for room for my tahoe comin soon


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 8 2008, 09:34 PM~12374402
> ****** please.  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: might have to get somthing sprayed from you


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Dec 8 2008, 10:44 PM~12375409
> *haha fukin juan!
> im fukin bored as fuk too!
> *


was up lil kid how are the fenders i made you :nicoderm:


----------



## OSO 805

sup BASH3R :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

where yall at


----------



## show-bound

topic http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=446254

DRAWING WILL BE HELD VIA VIDEO RECORDING, AS SOON AS SLOTS FILL UP! TWO NAMES WILL BE DRAWN OUT THE TUMBLER!!!

only 150 tickets $10 dollars a ticket. NO LIMIT ENTER AS MANY TIMES AS YOU LIKE!!

1st PRIZE: Complete Body build! includes frame, custom fenders, custom paint, graphics and murals! 

2nd PRIZE: PAINT OF CHOICE ON "YOUR" FRAME and FENDERS, UPGRADES EXTRA.

send payment via paypal to [email protected]
****include your screen name in the message box!!!!******

no paypal i can send an invoice to your email pay with debit etc..if need be contact me for addy for mo

**open to over seas however pay actual shipping**









1.-
150.


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

ready 4 this day to end


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 9 2008, 09:46 AM~12378300
> *was up lil kid how are the fenders i made you :nicoderm:
> *


lil kid?
haha kik bak pinche smokey da bear!
haha
n ill show ya progress pix soon


----------



## 817Lowrider

smokey the bear ahahaha.lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 9 2008, 03:17 PM~12381168
> *smokey the bear ahahaha.lol
> *


haha 
hahaha
:roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 9 2008, 05:48 PM~12381438
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


already frame looks tight john


----------



## 817Lowrider

intheclosetowned


----------



## 817Lowrider

lil over an hour to go


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 9 2008, 09:47 AM~12378304
> *sup BASH3R :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

go fuck your selfs ???????????


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 9 2008, 10:31 PM~12384474
> *go fuck your selfs ???????????
> *


get a life


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 9 2008, 08:31 PM~12384474
> *go fuck your selfs ???????????
> *


sorry we are not you


----------



## eric ramos

wtf does that mean'?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 9 2008, 08:40 PM~12384588
> *wtf does that mean'?
> *


you fuck your self :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

U ship bash?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 9 2008, 08:45 PM~12384649
> *U ship bash?
> *


tomorrow, fucken usps closed at 12 today and i got out at 6 from work :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

fuck u juan
hahahah
na i dont want to fuk my self
and im just expressing how much of a jackass i can be and am so fuck it 
im bored most of the time anyway with this topic


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 9 2008, 10:05 PM~12384917
> *fuck u juan
> hahahah
> na i dont want to fuk my self
> and im just expressing how much of a jackass i can be and am so fuck it
> im bored most of the time anyway with this topic
> *


hahaha


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 9 2008, 11:05 PM~12384917
> *fuck u juan
> hahahah
> na i dont want to fuk my self
> and im just expressing how much of a jackass i can be and am so fuck it
> im bored most of the time anyway with this topic
> *


beat it then puto and go sniff some paint.... learn how to draw letters


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 9 2008, 10:13 PM~12385041
> *beat it then puto and go sniff some paint.... learn how to draw letters
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RollinBlue

meh


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 9 2008, 10:20 PM~12385127
> *meh
> *


----------



## RollinBlue

hater


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 9 2008, 09:33 PM~12385263
> *hater
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos

wen the bike is done dont worry 
and its called abstract graffiti


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Dec 9 2008, 05:48 PM~12381438-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eric ramos_@Dec 9 2008, 11:35 PM~12385288
> *wen the bike is done dont worry
> and its called abstract graffiti
> *


 :0 competition?


----------



## 817Lowrider

ooooooo


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 9 2008, 11:37 PM~12385325
> *ooooooo
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

haha


----------



## RollinBlue

fuckin loser


----------



## 817Lowrider

U must be bored.


----------



## RollinBlue

lol i am


----------



## 817Lowrider

me too. Aint shit to do. No $ No gas No time.


----------



## RollinBlue

i got money but nothing to do no car to drive lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 9 2008, 10:49 PM~12385471
> *i got money but nothing to do no car to drive lol
> *


*$$$$$*


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 9 2008, 11:35 PM~12385288
> *wen the bike is done dont worry
> and its called abstract graffiti
> *


bahhahah this fool said abstract


----------



## RollinBlue

not really it aint much lol


----------



## eric ramos

comp of wat we in the same fuckn club?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Dec 9 2008, 10:52 PM~12385498-->
> 
> 
> 
> bahhahah this fool said abstract
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sounded at **** as your me time. :uh: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RollinBlue_@Dec 9 2008, 10:52 PM~12385499
> *not really it aint much lol
> *


PART TIME BALLIN? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Any one heard from Rene lately?


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by eric ramos+Dec 9 2008, 11:54 PM~12385531-->
> 
> 
> 
> comp of wat we in the same fuckn club?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im just fuckin with ya lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Dec 9 2008, 11:54 PM~12385533
> *PART TIME BALLIN?  :dunno:
> *


ballin on a budget


----------



## 817Lowrider

i did a build up likt that once. even did a thread.


----------



## RollinBlue

link


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=329386


----------



## 817Lowrider

throw back


----------



## RollinBlue

what kind of seat is that


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 9 2008, 11:16 PM~12385780
> *what kind of seat is that
> *


china from Krazy Kreations


----------



## RollinBlue

looks good


----------



## 817Lowrider

Now I wanna build another street. lol


----------



## RollinBlue

lets build a club street


----------



## 817Lowrider

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Artistics.TX, *2lowsyn*, RollinBlue


Sup Fool. You been quit lately. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 9 2008, 11:18 PM~12385825
> *lets build a club street
> *


How about you build a street and I build a street. A 20inch street build off. Heres the catch. cant spend over 100 bucks. :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

yha i know nermaly iv got shit to say but yha .........my uncle dies i didt realy know him but we were getn to know each outher more by music.it cool though.

i like that street bike you made.came out real clean. nice putn a beating on your ants.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 9 2008, 11:23 PM~12385881
> *yha i know nermaly iv got shit to say but yha .........my uncle dies i didt realy know him but we were getn to know each outher more by music.it cool though.
> 
> i like that street bike you made.came out real clean. nice putn a beating on your ants.
> *


RIP!
THANKS THE STREET WAS COOL. He loved it. he didnt take to much care of it but he loved it.lol


----------



## OSO 805

progress on your cutty???


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 9 2008, 11:32 PM~12385989
> *progress on your cutty???
> *


nope gotta finish the bike first.


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 9 2008, 10:33 PM~12386003
> *nope gotta finish the bike first.
> *


is it still primered??? :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 9 2008, 11:36 PM~12386036
> *is it still primered??? :|
> *


the cutty or the bike? 

the bikes painted, the cutty is primered.


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/933165740.html :0


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 9 2008, 10:36 PM~12386036
> *is it still primered??? :|
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 9 2008, 11:55 PM~12386214
> *:0
> *


  Soon. After the Bike I will start on the cutty.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 9 2008, 10:51 PM~12386174
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/933165740.html :0
> *


not worth 1500 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 9 2008, 11:58 PM~12386244
> *not worth 1500  :|
> *


there asking 12. I could get em down to 875.LOL all 20's :biggrin: I already have one . ahaha


----------



## ericg

juan i want that frame man but my funds are low


----------



## 817Lowrider

Save ur grip.haha


----------



## 817Lowrider

u already see it


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 10 2008, 12:51 AM~12386932
> *u already see it
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

clean huh. Save ur cash.haha


----------



## 817Lowrider

where wall at?


----------



## Lil Spanks

Have you heard?
The Bird is the word?


----------



## 817Lowrider

wella bird bird bird. The bird is thn word.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 9 2008, 10:21 PM~12385861
> *How about you build a street and I build a street. A 20inch street build off. Heres the catch. cant spend over 100 bucks. :biggrin:
> *


ok when do we start? :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

na fuck that. I aint fuckin with u


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 10 2008, 10:46 AM~12389054
> *na fuck that. I aint fuckin with u
> *


y not? u said you were gonna take out chads bike. i want a turn to TRY and beat you too :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 10 2008, 12:48 PM~12389075
> *y not? u said you were gonna take out chads bike. i want a turn to TRY and beat you too :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

chad aint a full no more. Aint gotta worrx bout him


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 10 2008, 11:33 AM~12389522
> *chad aint a full no more. Aint gotta worrx bout him
> *


but you know ive got more in hiding. why do you think we went radical with that one? :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

Gotta start on the cutty. No more time fore the bike :nosad:


----------



## BASH3R

Ship it to me and ill finish it


----------



## 817Lowrider

o DB gonna get done. After that. The cutty.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 10 2008, 12:37 PM~12389565
> *Gotta start on the cutty. No more time fore the bike :nosad:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

ima finish db


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 8 2008, 06:55 PM~12372467
> *YEA ITS STILL CASPERS BIKE HE WASENT IN TOWN SO WE SHOWED FOR HIM  ................LOMPOC BIKES ARE AT ARTS HOUSE GETING PAINTED :biggrin:
> *


I CAN'T WAIT TO GET MY FRAME BACK


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Dec 10 2008, 03:04 PM~12391423
> *I CAN'T WAIT TO GET MY FRAME BACK
> *


 :uh: ..............lil kid :buttkick:


----------



## OSO 805

wasssss up :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Dec 10 2008, 12:21 AM~12385861-->
> 
> 
> 
> How about you build a street and I build a street. A 20inch street build off. Heres the catch. cant spend over 100 bucks. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> um no you already got frames fucker i aint got shit lol plus im in debt gotta pull money out my ass to pay john
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SA [email protected] 10 2008, 12:30 PM~12388920
> *ok when do we start? :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Dec 10 2008, 12:46 PM~12389054
> *na fuck that. I aint fuckin with u
> *


fuck it do it its a street build off would be intresting to c who would make the best street under a hundered bucks lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

johns got more resources. He could get shit for free. I cant


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 10 2008, 04:28 PM~12391641
> *:uh: ..............lil kid :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

poppin like pills


----------



## Lil Spanks

i wish i had pills....over here trying to get rid of this flu......


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 10 2008, 08:39 PM~12394135
> *
> *


whats new with ya?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 10 2008, 08:39 PM~12394135
> *i wish i had pills....over here trying to get rid of this flu......
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 10 2008, 08:40 PM~12394146
> *
> *


----------



## RollinBlue

borin


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 10 2008, 08:39 PM~12394135
> *i wish i had pills....over here trying to get rid of this flu......
> *


go drink some dirty water. that'll help


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 10 2008, 08:51 PM~12394291
> *borin
> *


yesem


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 10 2008, 08:56 PM~12394325
> *go drink some dirty water.  that'll help
> *


maybe i should


----------



## RollinBlue

needa make some money


----------



## 817Lowrider

tomorrow is payday


----------



## RollinBlue

friday is payday but cant use no money till after christmas


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## RollinBlue

:dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 10 2008, 09:11 PM~12394537
> *friday is payday but cant use no money till after christmas
> *


owned


----------



## RollinBlue

no gota get them gifts for the kids


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 10 2008, 09:32 PM~12394794
> *no gota get them gifts for the kids
> *


me too.

20 bucks a piece x7 kids=140


----------



## RollinBlue

cheap ass only 20 bucks a piece lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 10 2008, 09:38 PM~12394877
> *cheap ass only 20 bucks a piece lol
> *


 :biggrin: Ill go over a lil


----------



## RollinBlue

:cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue+Dec 10 2008, 10:38 PM~12394877-->
> 
> 
> 
> cheap ass only 20 bucks a piece lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Dec 10 2008, 10:40 PM~12394897
> *:biggrin:  Ill go over a lil
> *


i wont..lol

that my limit for my nieces..birfdays lil spluge


----------



## RollinBlue

goin outa town for christmas gonna get a bottle from mex whos gonna get fucked up with me lol


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Dues!! Late Fees now apply!! :angry:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 10 2008, 11:29 PM~12395508
> *Dues!! Late Fees now apply!!  :angry:
> *


can i pay at the meeting sat?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 10 2008, 11:29 PM~12395508
> *Dues!! Late Fees now apply!!  :angry:
> *


DAMN...I WAS REALLY TRING TO BE ON TIME...ITS ALREADY THE 10TH...

BUY A RAFFLE TICKETS...THEN I CAN PAY IT..LOL :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 10 2008, 11:31 PM~12395549
> *DAMN...I WAS REALLY TRING TO BE ON TIME...ITS ALREADY THE 10TH...
> 
> BUY A RAFFLE TICKETS...THEN I CAN PAY IT..LOL :biggrin:
> *


ill pay your dues in return for raffle tickets


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 10 2008, 11:32 PM~12395571
> *ill pay your dues in return for raffle tickets
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A DEAL....


----------



## RollinBlue

now how much are dues agian lol


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 10 2008, 11:35 PM~12395599
> *now how much are dues agian lol
> *


10 BUCKS!


----------



## RollinBlue

i got you sam i want the number 13 ill get more as soon as i get more money


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 10 2008, 11:38 PM~12395637
> *i got you sam i want the number 13 ill get more as soon as i get more money
> *


GOT YOU DOWN!


----------



## RollinBlue

already


----------



## 817Lowrider

12 on sat. late fees :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 11 2008, 12:19 AM~12396169
> *12 on sat. late fees :biggrin:
> *


let it slide fagol...let it sliiiiide


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 10 2008, 11:23 PM~12396190
> *let it slide fagol...let it sliiiiide
> *


aint my call. haha


----------



## show-bound




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 10 2008, 11:32 PM~12396251
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 10 2008, 09:36 PM~12395615
> *10 BUCKS!
> *


i wish ROLLERZ ONLY was 10 bucks. ouirs are 50 a month :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 11 2008, 08:25 AM~12398359
> *i wish ROLLERZ ONLY was 10 bucks. ouirs are 50 a month :0
> *


pay the cost to be the boss


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 11 2008, 06:59 AM~12398434
> *pay the cost to be the boss
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

hell yeah lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

Yo rene email sent reply asap


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

yes sir


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 11 2008, 12:56 PM~12401107
> *yes sir
> *


forks on the way


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 2lowsyn

I AM FUCKD

WENT TO CORT AND I HAVE TO PAY 500 ON TOP OF THE THE CORT FEE. WISH WAS ONLY 97$ BUT I STILL GOT 8 TICKETS TO GO AND ANGER MANAGEMENT CLASS (FUCK ! ! ) THEM CALSS ARE 15 A POP AND I NEED TO TAKE 15 OF THEM (FUCK ! ! )
THE ITS 500+ FOR THE TRAFFIC TICKETS AND IF I DONT GET SELF INSURANCE IT GOES UP TO 700 TO 1000+


:angry: FUCK :angry: 
:machinegun:


----------



## 817Lowrider

go to county and sit it out lol. He rene i sent u a email


----------



## 2lowsyn

email or pm ?
i cant cuas then no one would be here to watch the kidos so IM FUCKD.


----------



## 817Lowrider

i sent u a email. Need ur reply


----------



## 2lowsyn

sent its a go go .


----------



## 817Lowrider

have not got it. :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 2lowsyn

well we both know what its about . so do it bro


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 10 2008, 03:28 PM~12391641
> *:uh: ..............lil kid :buttkick:
> *


fool I'm still older than you for like a year and a half :uh: you just grew up too fast..lol :0


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 10 2008, 03:28 PM~12391641
> *:uh: ..............lil kid :buttkick:
> *


fool I'm still older than you for like a year and a half :uh: you just grew up too fast..lol :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

what did codey say rene?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Dec 11 2008, 03:01 PM~12402285
> *fool I'm still older than you for like a year and a half  :uh:  you just grew up too fast..lol  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

*ORNAGE COUNTY MEETING SUNDAY AT NOON AT VINCENT'S HOUSE....*


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 11 2008, 03:46 PM~12402763
> *SO. CAL MEETING SUNDAY AT NOON AT VINCENT'S HOUSE....
> *


all so cal chapters?? :uh:


----------



## RollinBlue

court fees suck finaly got rid of my wheels expect to have my frame home from kandy shop soon to get started on the build up


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 11 2008, 02:46 PM~12402763
> *ORNAGE COUNTY MEETING SUNDAY AT NOON AT VINCENT'S HOUSE....
> *


is this a new chapter?


----------



## OSO 805

sup angle :wave:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Dec 11 2008, 03:01 PM~12402298
> *fool I'm still older than you for like a year and a half  :uh:  you just grew up too fast..lol  :0
> *


 :angry: IM JOING TO RUN YOU ASS OVER WITH MY CUTLASS :cheesy:


----------



## RollinBlue

whats up ppl


----------



## eric ramos

fuknnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Dec 11 2008, 07:26 PM~12404163
> *is this a new chapter?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

hahah


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 11 2008, 11:14 PM~12406754
> *hahah
> *


 :|


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 12 2008, 12:19 AM~12406822
> *:|
> *


whats new for 09???????


----------



## 817Lowrider

Just got back from Xmas shopping. Damn spent a grip


----------



## eric ramos

meh bitch 
u should gone blak friday


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 11 2008, 03:20 PM~12402496
> *what did codey say rene?
> *


humm i thought i put it down , but did you get my pm .


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 11 2008, 10:34 PM~12407071
> *meh bitch
> u should gone blak friday
> *


X2 foo.


----------



## OSO 805

:wave: :werd:


----------



## OSO 805

MY CUTLASS IS GETING JUICED ON SATERDAY :nicoderm: :werd:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 12 2008, 01:25 AM~12407803
> *MY CUTLASS IS GETING JUICED ON SATERDAY :nicoderm:  :werd:
> *


you a big boy now!


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 11 2008, 11:26 PM~12407811
> *you a big boy now!
> *


 :| SAM IM GOING TO BACK BUMPER CHECK YOU FOR THAT :0 :buttkick: :around:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos+Dec 11 2008, 11:34 PM~12407071-->
> 
> 
> 
> meh bitch
> u should gone blak friday
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no moneys at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2008, 11:41 PM~12407168
> *humm i thought i put it down , but did you get my pm .
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you did. its cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by OSO [email protected] 12 2008, 12:25 AM~12407803
> *MY CUTLASS IS GETING JUICED ON SATERDAY :nicoderm:  :werd:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Dec 12 2008, 12:26 AM~12407811
> *you a big boy now!
> *


LMAO


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 12 2008, 01:33 AM~12407926
> *:| SAM IM GOING TO BACK BUMPER CHECK YOU FOR THAT :0  :buttkick:  :around:
> *


go ahead...once you bottom out or break a ball bearing ...g luck...

i will call ya a tow truck :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 11 2008, 11:37 PM~12407974
> *go ahead...once you bottom out or break a ball bearing ...g luck...
> 
> i will call ya a tow truck :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


THE ONLY THING ILL BE BREAKING IS YOU HOPES AND DREAMS OF GETING YOUR CAR HIGH AS MINE :0 hno: :tongue:


----------



## 817Lowrider

ahahaah yall some fools.


----------



## OSO 805

NAW JUST FUCKING WITH YOU


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 11 2008, 11:45 PM~12408075
> *ahahaah yall some fools.
> *


 :werd: :wow:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 12 2008, 01:44 AM~12408070
> *THE ONLY THING ILL BE BREAKING IS YOU HOPES AND DREAMS OF GETING YOUR CAR HIGH AS MINE :0  hno:  :tongue:
> *


im no hopper....low and clean...

got to have big pockets for a hopper...call me when you need that truck.. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 12 2008, 01:45 AM~12408075
> *ahahaah yall some fools.
> *


jaun got some CHIPS for ya...

i know you got pics of that lincoln in the pit... :cheesy:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 12 2008, 12:07 AM~12408322
> *im no hopper....low and clean...
> 
> got to have big pockets for a hopper...call me when you need that truck.. :biggrin:
> *


J/P HOMIE....... NAW IM GOING TO HAVE A BASIC 2PUMP 6BATTERY SET UP .........SOMTHING CLEAN FOR NOW :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 12 2008, 01:47 AM~12408642
> *J/P HOMIE....... NAW IM GOING TO HAVE A BASIC 2PUMP 6BATTERY SET UP .........SOMTHING CLEAN FOR NOW :biggrin:
> *


me too


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 12 2008, 02:47 AM~12408642
> *J/P HOMIE....... NAW IM GOING TO HAVE A BASIC 2PUMP 6BATTERY SET UP .........SOMTHING CLEAN FOR NOW :biggrin:
> *


i know g..
did you already buy your kit...how much you spending..


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:|


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 12 2008, 12:54 AM~12408679
> *i know g..
> did you already buy your kit...how much you spending..
> *


YEA I GOT IT FROM MY HOMIE :biggrin: ................I GOT 1 STREET PRO HOPPER PUMP AND ONE PRO HOPPER COMPETION PUMP THAT IM RUNING TO THE FRONT..............4 SWITCHES ,8'' IN FRONT..........WORKING ON GETING 12'' FOR THE BACK  ................DO YOU KNOW ENYONE SELLING A COIL OVER :dunno:


----------



## OSO 805

TOTAL I SPENT WAS $350 ON MY SET UP :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 12 2008, 09:47 AM~12410824
> *TOTAL I SPENT WAS $350 ON MY SET UP :0  :biggrin:
> *


THE GUY WHO I GOT IT FROM OWED ME MONEY SO WHEN I WENT TO COLLECT HE OFERED ME A SET UP SO I CAME UP ON IT :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 12 2008, 11:45 AM~12410809
> *YEA I GOT IT FROM MY HOMIE :biggrin: ................I GOT 1 STREET PRO HOPPER PUMP AND ONE PRO HOPPER COMPETION PUMP THAT IM RUNING TO THE FRONT..............4 SWITCHES ,8'' IN FRONT..........WORKING ON GETING 12'' FOR THE BACK  ................DO YOU KNOW ENYONE SELLING A COIL OVER :dunno:
> *


no...im sure if you ask you wil find what your looking for..never liked that setup...never ran more than 6's in the front...even though you put 8s it doesnt extend all the way..just stress everything out...not a bad price..


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 12 2008, 11:50 AM~12410851
> *THE GUY WHO I GOT IT FROM OWED ME MONEY SO WHEN I WENT TO COLLECT HE OFERED ME A SET UP SO I CAME UP ON IT :cheesy:
> *


i need an italian dump and some fitting.... :cheesy:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 12 2008, 09:51 AM~12410860
> *no...im sure if you ask you wil find what your looking for..never liked that setup...never ran more than 6's in the front...even though you put 8s it doesnt extend all the way..just stress everything out...not a bad price..
> *


IT WAS IN THE DEAL SO WY NOT :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 12 2008, 09:52 AM~12410867
> *i need an italian dump and some fitting.... :cheesy:
> *


ADEX


----------



## OSO 805

JUAN IM CALLING YOU CUTLASS OUT :machinegun: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Hi/Lo Texas baby!


----------



## OSO 805

BRING IT TO CALI


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 12 2008, 11:55 AM~12410897
> *ADEX
> *


no chit...hella of a good deal!! :cheesy:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 12 2008, 09:57 AM~12410921
> *Hi/Lo Texas baby!
> *


HAHAHAH.....IM RUNING PRO HOPPER FOR NOW BUT IM GETING BLACK MAJIC SET UP :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

Mágico *****


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 12 2008, 11:59 AM~12410955
> *HAHAHAH.....IM RUNING PRO HOPPER FOR NOW BUT IM GETING BLACK MAJIC SET UP :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 12 2008, 10:00 AM~12410971
> *
> *


YOU KNOW IT


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 12 2008, 10:09 AM~12411086
> *:|
> *


PROGRESS ON FRAMES??? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Yo Art. You still sick?


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 12 2008, 10:13 AM~12411134
> *PROGRESS ON FRAMES??? :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## BASH3R

I was in corona last night and today morning,i called up artie but the mofo didnt answer :|


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 12 2008, 10:24 AM~12411232
> *I was in corona last night and today morning,i  called up artie but the mofo didnt answer :|
> *


SOUNDS LIKE ART :|..............WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

i just got back from san diego, i feel lazy as fuck :420:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 12 2008, 10:36 AM~12411350
> *i just got back from san diego, i feel lazy as fuck :420:
> *


that's firme homie, so who are we sending the money to??


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Dec 12 2008, 11:04 AM~12411602
> *that's firme homie, so who are we sending the money to??
> *


----------



## OSO 805

art do you have a hook up with curlys ???? :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

monchis were you at


----------



## BASH3R

The dues are due at new years on majestics picnic


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 12 2008, 11:14 AM~12411730
> *The dues are due at new years on majestics picnic
> *


well pm me ur address so I could send you the feria cuz I ain't gonna be here in Cali that day


----------



## OSO 805

MARIO SAID FUCK YOU :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Dec 12 2008, 11:17 AM~12411759
> *well pm me ur address so I could send you the feria cuz I ain't gonna be here in Cali that day
> *


MONCHIS I HAD IT HANDLED I WAS GOING TO SEND IT TO ART :biggrin: BUT I THINK I TRUST BASHER


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 12 2008, 11:20 AM~12411794
> *MARIO SAID FUCK YOU :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wtf why are you guys so close to eachother?? ****!!lol :uh:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Dec 12 2008, 11:21 AM~12411804
> *wtf why are you guys so close to eachother?? ****!!lol  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: MONCHIS CALM DOWN REMEMBER AT THE MEATING :0 ................EY THAT FOOL JUST SHOWED ME HOW TO GET ON MY SPACE ON THIS PEACE OF SHIT COMPUTER :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 12 2008, 10:13 AM~12411134
> *PROGRESS ON FRAMES??? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 12 2008, 11:25 AM~12411839
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: MONCHIS CALM DOWN REMEMBER AT THE MEATING :0 ................EY THAT FOOL JUST SHOWED ME HOW TO GET ON MY SPACE ON THIS PEACE OF SHIT COMPUTER :biggrin:
> *


tight show me how to do that dog


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 12 2008, 10:13 AM~12411134
> *PROGRESS ON FRAMES??? :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW ART, SHOW US SOME PROGRESS


----------



## OSO 805

click on this-----> https://www.kproxy.com/


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 12 2008, 11:31 AM~12411894
> *click on this-----> https://www.kproxy.com/
> *


then type........ www.myspace.com in the blank........then press surf


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 12 2008, 11:24 AM~12411232
> *I was in corona last night and today morning,i  called up artie but the mofo didnt answer :|
> *


 :angry:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 12 2008, 11:34 AM~12411920
> *:angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Dec 12 2008, 11:29 AM~12411871
> *tight show me how to do that dog
> *


WTF :uh:


----------



## OSO 805

THEE ARTISTICS 09 IS THE YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

Haha wtf?? ill pm you my addy later on or if oso goes just tell him to give it me


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 12 2008, 11:31 AM~12411894
> *click on this-----> https://www.kproxy.com/
> *


DID YOU TRY IT :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

STiLL RAPPiN32 :wave:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 12 2008, 11:43 AM~12412043
> *Haha wtf?? ill pm you my addy later on or if oso goes just tell him to give it me
> *


Alright but I don't think he will go, where is it going to be at??


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 12 2008, 11:45 AM~12412073
> *STiLL RAPPiN32 :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: Hi !!!


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 12 2008, 12:04 PM~12412264
> *:biggrin: Hi !!!
> *


Wut up Desiree!!!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Dec 12 2008, 12:05 PM~12412274
> *Wut up Desiree!!!
> *


LOLz wHT UpP !


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 12 2008, 12:06 PM~12412281
> *LOLz wHT UpP !
> *


Aren't you suppose to be in skool?? lol.. :0


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Dec 12 2008, 12:07 PM~12412289
> *Aren't you suppose to be in skool?? lol.. :0
> *


LOLz i AM !! Bt dA TEAChERz TALkIN ANd i ANT pAyIN ATTENTiON ! :biggrin: 
ARENT yU sUpPoSEd ToO beE iN SkOO ???? :0


----------



## BASH3R

Its gonna be in hollywood park, ill text u my addresses


----------



## show-bound

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: show-bound, CHILLY WILLY, STiLL RAPPiN32, BASH3R, ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~, OSO 805
:cheesy: 
:wave:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 12 2008, 12:08 PM~12412304
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: show-bound, CHILLY WILLY, STiLL RAPPiN32, BASH3R, ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~, OSO 805
> :cheesy:
> :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 12 2008, 12:08 PM~12412300
> *LOLz i AM !! Bt dA TEAChERz TALkIN ANd i ANT pAyIN ATTENTiON !  :biggrin:
> ARENT yU sUpPoSEd ToO beE iN SkOO ????  :0
> *


I am at skool...lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

Spellcheck owned


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Dec 12 2008, 12:10 PM~12412325
> *I am at skool...lol..  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 HAHAHA !!! yoU ! FUNNyy pAyy ATTENTiON fOO !


----------



## BASH3R

Damm school kids in here lol :0


----------



## show-bound

damn everyone checking in this b..lol


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 12 2008, 02:12 PM~12412345
> *Damm school kids in here lol :0
> *


wich we had that kind of technology when i was in school...

would have helped all those months in ISS


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 12 2008, 12:12 PM~12412345
> *Damm school kids in here lol :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise

damn, i was gonna type something and i forgot....


----------



## tequila sunrise

everybody vanished?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 12 2008, 01:58 PM~12413153
> *everybody vanished?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

im going to the marines :machinegun:


----------



## BASH3R

Me too :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

nomoneyowned :nosad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 12 2008, 06:13 PM~12415047
> *nomoneyowned :nosad:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 11 2008, 04:46 PM~12402763
> *ORNAGE COUNTY MEETING SUNDAY AT NOON AT VINCENT'S HOUSE....
> *


 :|


----------



## RollinBlue

x2


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 12 2008, 02:24 PM~12413958
> *Me too :cheesy:
> *


foreal? im enlisting on monday


----------



## Lil Spanks

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12321976


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 12 2008, 08:01 PM~12415987
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12321976
> *


Its the same time as our meeting.


----------



## 2lowsyn

idk i check that shit out, the chick in the back aint hot , the rap is so so . but let them do there thang.


----------



## RollinBlue

rather see hot hooter girls anyway lol


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 12 2008, 07:20 PM~12416104
> *rather see hot hooter girls anyway lol
> *


X2 im guna go and eat there now AND DRINK IT UP .
(nha no cash :uh: ) 
but i got the net so fuck it :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

home boys bike  


ABOUT FUCKN TIME



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
LET WAIT TILL YOU PUT IT ALL TOGETHER HOMIE.


OH P,S GET A BETTER PIC .


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 12 2008, 08:22 PM~12416126
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much shipped


----------



## 817Lowrider

gonna go get tires and tubes for it. also a chain. Need to srop mad shit poff at the chromer too.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 12 2008, 08:35 PM~12416240
> *how much shipped
> *


 :cheesy: PM SENT


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 12 2008, 08:36 PM~12416245
> *:cheesy:  PM SENT
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:|


----------



## fatdaddylv

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 2lowsyn

DO NOT DRINK AND PLAY DRINKING GAME AT THE SAME TIME , MR,JIM BEAN WILL FUCK YOU UP .


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Someone smells like stripper!!! :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 13 2008, 10:26 AM~12419831
> *Someone smells like stripper!!!  :0
> *


hahha


----------



## ericg

*NICE LITTLE MEETING WE HAD* :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

:wave:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Dec 13 2008, 04:02 PM~12421271
> *NICE LITTLE MEETING WE HAD :biggrin:
> *


yep nice meeting you bro


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 13 2008, 02:15 PM~12421338
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 13 2008, 03:27 PM~12421397
> *yep nice meeting you bro
> *





> *RollinBlue
> 
> El Capitan!!!
> 
> Posts: 709
> Joined: Oct 2007
> From: Fort Worth, Texas
> Car Club: Thee Artistics Tx *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 13 2008, 05:08 PM~12421630
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thats my name dont wear it out


----------



## 817Lowrider

Dumb ass. ahahaha


----------



## RollinBlue

thats EL CAPITAN to your juan


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## BASH3R

Screw u juan :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 13 2008, 09:03 PM~12423521
> *Screw u juan :|
> *


ooo you dirty boy!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:|


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 12 2008, 07:26 PM~12416165
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> home boys bike
> ABOUT FUCKN TIME
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> LET WAIT TILL YOU PUT IT ALL TOGETHER HOMIE.
> OH P,S GET A BETTER PIC .
> *


you should put the handle bars down


----------



## 817Lowrider

O they will be.


----------



## BASH3R

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BASH3R, *STiLL RAPPiN32*

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 13 2008, 11:22 PM~12424808
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BASH3R, STiLL RAPPiN32
> 
> hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 13 2008, 11:29 PM~12424857
> *:cheesy:
> *


whats cracking lil dezz :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 13 2008, 11:33 PM~12424882
> *whats cracking lil dezz  :biggrin:
> *


yOUR ASz CRACkkk HAHAHAHA jk  
NAdA && yOOh?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 13 2008, 11:34 PM~12424888
> *yOUR ASz CRACkkk HAHAHAHA jk
> NAdA && yOOh?
> *


im just here texting you back :0


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 13 2008, 11:35 PM~12424892
> *im just here texting you back :0
> *


 :werd: .........!! 







:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: AMA gET THiz HAHAHAHAHA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 13 2008, 11:39 PM~12424914
> *:werd: .........!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  AMA gET THiz HAHAHAHAHA  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


not if i get it first :cheesy:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 13 2008, 11:53 PM~12424972
> *not if i get it first  :cheesy:
> *


bShhh AMA gET iT WAtChh !!!!! bET MONEyy :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 13 2008, 11:56 PM~12424986
> *bShhh AMA gET iT WAtChh !!!!! bET MONEyy :biggrin:
> *


fuck it, how much u wanna lose :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 13 2008, 11:39 PM~12424914
> *:werd: .........!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  AMA gET THiz HAHAHAHAHA  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yur guna get shot inda stomak? :scrutinize:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 13 2008, 11:57 PM~12424991
> *fuck it, how much u wanna lose  :0
> *


AM BALLiN !!! :cheesy: 
lETz bET !


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 14 2008, 12:00 AM~12425008
> *AM BALLiN !!!  :cheesy:
> lETz bET !
> *


haha damm baller
im broke, all i got is two pennys a button and some lint from my pocket


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 14 2008, 12:14 AM~12425074
> *haha damm baller
> im broke, all i got is two pennys a button and some lint from my pocket
> *


Lmao..... HAHA i bET yoOh
$ :biggrin: 20.00


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 14 2008, 12:17 AM~12425084
> *Lmao..... HAHA i bET yoOh
> $ :biggrin: 20.00
> *


ok hold on, imma go get my cup full of pennys :0


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 14 2008, 12:25 AM~12425119
> *ok hold on, imma go get my cup full of pennys  :0
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 14 2008, 12:27 AM~12425126
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 13 2008, 11:39 PM~12424914
> *:werd: .........!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  AMA gET THiz HAHAHAHAHA  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what is that on his stomach :dunno:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 14 2008, 12:48 AM~12425207
> *what is that on his stomach  :dunno:
> *


yES ! :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 14 2008, 12:48 AM~12425207
> *what is that on his stomach  :dunno:
> *


the bomb truck??


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 14 2008, 01:00 AM~12425261
> *the bomb truck??
> *


yUp!


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 13 2008, 02:27 PM~12421397
> *yep nice meeting you bro
> *


x2 bro


----------



## ericg

rollinblue

*El Capitan!!!*

Posts: 712
Joined: Oct 2007
From: Fort Worth, Texas
Car Club: Thee Artistics Tx

:worship: :worship: 

:rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Dec 14 2008, 05:10 AM~12425594
> *rollinblue
> 
> El Capitan!!!
> 
> Posts: 712
> Joined: Oct 2007
> From: Fort Worth, Texas
> Car Club: Thee Artistics Tx
> 
> :worship:  :worship:
> 
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Funny as fuck huh, hahaha


----------



## RollinBlue

yea bow down fuckers lol jk


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 14 2008, 12:39 AM~12424914
> *:werd: .........!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  AMA gET THiz HAHAHAHAHA  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Thats Gangsta


----------



## RollinBlue

meh


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 13 2008, 11:39 PM~12424914
> *:werd: .........!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  AMA gET THiz HAHAHAHAHA  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


is that a tattoo gun and blood and ink on him? wtf was he drunk?lol...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 12 2008, 07:26 PM~12416165
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> home boys bike
> ABOUT FUCKN TIME
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> LET WAIT TILL YOU PUT IT ALL TOGETHER HOMIE.
> OH P,S GET A BETTER PIC .
> *


that's a firme ass bike


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Dec 14 2008, 07:17 PM~12429499
> *is that a tattoo gun and blood and ink on him? wtf was he drunk?lol...
> *


LOLz HAHA NA iTz JUSZ RED AND NO HE WASNT DRUNK ! HE WANTED IT :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 14 2008, 07:54 PM~12429860
> *LOLz HAHA NA iTz JUSZ RED AND NO HE WASNT DRUNK ! HE WANTED IT  :biggrin:
> *


who is he? what kind of car does he have?


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Dec 14 2008, 07:57 PM~12429898
> *who is he? what kind of car does he have?
> *


UMM iTz My bROTHER


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Dec 14 2008, 07:57 PM~12429898
> *who is he? what kind of car does he have?
> *


are you geting that one car????


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 14 2008, 09:07 PM~12430021
> *UMM iTz My bROTHER
> *


RIP


----------



## OSO 805

:wave: sup club


----------



## RollinBlue

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Dec 14 2008, 08:20 PM~12429527
> *that's a firme ass bike
> *


Thanks bro. the bars are getting engraved right now.


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 14 2008, 10:23 PM~12430898
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 14 2008, 11:23 PM~12430898
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats clean!!


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 14 2008, 09:20 PM~12430856
> *RIP
> *










:angel:


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## RollinBlue

rip


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 14 2008, 09:24 PM~12430917
> *thats clean!!
> *


thanks  its geting sprayed right now :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

what color?


----------



## OSO 805

going to get sent to engrave :| :nicoderm:


----------



## RollinBlue

whos engraving them?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 14 2008, 10:29 PM~12430980
> *whos engraving them?
> *


I hope he says Hernan


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 14 2008, 09:29 PM~12430980
> *whos engraving them?
> *


WORKING ON GETING SOMEONE :werd:


----------



## RollinBlue

:dunno:


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## RollinBlue

:thumbsup:


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 14 2008, 11:42 PM~12431131
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 how much shipped


----------



## OSO 805

SORRY FOR THE BIG PICS :|


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805




----------



## RollinBlue

lots of progress!!!


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805

:biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 14 2008, 11:50 PM~12431258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that black pic looks clean


----------



## scanlessfool

Hey STiLL RAPPiN32 . . . a/s/l :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:| :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

whats poppin guys


----------



## OSO 805

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

i need some new wheels for damgerous. Who got some lmk


----------



## OSO 805

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

I got some 144's for 50 shipped


----------



## 817Lowrider

kinda want some 72's or twisted wheels


----------



## BASH3R

I can relace them :dunno:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 14 2008, 08:07 PM~12430021
> *UMM iTz My bROTHER
> *


sorry i didn't know serio... i thought it was someone else


----------



## 817Lowrider

i might pick em up basher


----------



## BASH3R

Kool lmk so u can start relace them


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 13 2008, 11:39 PM~12424914
> *:werd: .........!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  AMA gET THiz HAHAHAHAHA  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ill do it for u! :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Dec 15 2008, 02:29 PM~12436084
> *ill do it for u! :biggrin:
> *


hook it up :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 15 2008, 03:35 PM~12436723
> *:|
> *


FRAMES


----------



## 817Lowrider

que onda Arte?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 15 2008, 05:15 PM~12437067
> *FRAMES
> *


weahter


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Dec 15 2008, 01:32 PM~12435672
> *sorry i didn't know serio... i thought it was someone else
> *


AwW iTS kOO dNT TRiP!


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 15 2008, 05:18 PM~12437628
> *weahter
> *


 :angry: dam rain................hearing this is going to make monchis cry :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: lil kid :cheesy:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 15 2008, 06:25 PM~12438421
> *AwW iTS kOO dNT TRiP!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Im going to post this for someone who goes in this topic alot. It doesnt mean anything but here goes.


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 15 2008, 06:30 PM~12438467
> *Im going to post this for someone who goes in this topic alot. It doesnt mean anything but here goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 BASH3R :dunno: uffin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Dec 15 2008, 02:29 PM~12436084
> *ill do it for u! :biggrin:
> *


hOW MuCh ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 15 2008, 06:32 PM~12438488
> *:0 BASH3R :dunno:  uffin:
> *


no


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by scanlessfool_@Dec 15 2008, 01:04 AM~12432538
> *Hey STiLL RAPPiN32 . . .  a/s/l  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 15 2008, 06:27 PM~12438445
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: wHT UpP


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 15 2008, 06:35 PM~12438522
> *no
> *


HMMMMM :scrutinize: :ugh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 15 2008, 07:30 PM~12438467
> *Im going to post this for someone who goes in this topic alot. It doesnt mean anything but here goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like my down tube. :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 15 2008, 06:37 PM~12438548
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: wHT UpP
> *


JUST KICKING IT :biggrin: COLD AS HELL OVER HEAR IN LOMPOC...................IS IT RAINING WERE YOUR AT :tongue:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 15 2008, 06:42 PM~12438587
> *looks like my down tube. :biggrin:
> *


KINDA :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 15 2008, 06:42 PM~12438587
> *looks like my down tube. :biggrin:
> *


but its not.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 15 2008, 06:42 PM~12438595
> *JUST KICKING IT :biggrin:  COLD AS HELL OVER HEAR IN LOMPOC...................IS IT RAINING WERE YOUR AT :tongue:
> *


lOl.. HAHAHA dATz kOO
AM AT My pAdd....COLd ToO....  ....
hOWz yOUR CAR GOiN ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 15 2008, 07:44 PM~12438613
> *but its not.
> *


I hope there not parts for anyone. they are pretty close to by DT


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 15 2008, 06:44 PM~12438613
> *but its not.
> *


DO YOU DO YOUR STUFF WITH PLASMA OR TORCH :dunno: uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Dec 15 2008, 06:46 PM~12438641-->
> 
> 
> 
> I hope there not parts for anyone. they are pretty close to by DT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> meh
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OSO 805_@Dec 15 2008, 06:46 PM~12438652
> *DO YOU DO YOUR STUFF WITH PLASMA OR TORCH  :dunno:  uffin:
> *


plasma


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 15 2008, 07:49 PM~12438680
> *meh
> *


 :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 15 2008, 06:54 PM~12438742
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 15 2008, 06:44 PM~12438624
> *lOl.. HAHAHA dATz kOO
> AM AT My pAdd....COLd ToO....  ....
> hOWz yOUR CAR GOiN ?
> *


MY TRUNK WAS CUT FOR THE BATTERY RACK TO GET PUT IN :biggrin: FINISHING WELDING/MOLDING THE BATTERY RACK  THEN GETING SENT TO CROME...........RIMS SENT TO GET SAND BLASTED AND POWDER COATED  ................TALKING TO PEOPLE TO DO MY INTERIOR :0 .................87 FRONT CLIP GETING PUT ON SOON AND 5TH WHEEL IN THE BACK :biggrin: .........TOOK MY UPPER AND LOWER A ARMS ,AND AXLE OFF MY OLD CUTLASS SO I CAN GIVE THEM TO THE MEMBER THAT OWNS CONTAGIOUS'' CADILLAC'' TO GET REINFORCED/ MOLDED :0 :cheesy: SO YEA IM BROKE  NO MORE$$$$$


----------



## OSO 805

AND IM LOOKING FOR A PAINTER I WAS GOING TO ASK ANGLE WHO SPRAYED HIS CAR uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

NEVERMIND! :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

SAVING UP FOR THE BATTERYS TO GET THEM FROM THE MERO MERO ''PREZ''


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 15 2008, 06:59 PM~12438817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEVERMIND! :biggrin:
> *


DB :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 15 2008, 06:32 PM~12438488
> *:0 BASH3R :dunno:  uffin:
> *


 :no:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 15 2008, 06:58 PM~12438798
> *AND IM LOOKING FOR A PAINTER I WAS GOING TO ASK ANGLE WHO SPRAYED HIS CAR uffin:
> *


oOh dAT fOOS gOOd !! :biggrin: 
&& pRETTy cHEAp tOO


----------



## RollinBlue

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RollinBlue, *STiLL RAPPiN32*

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 15 2008, 06:57 PM~12438782
> *MY TRUNK WAS CUT FOR THE BATTERY RACK TO GET PUT IN :biggrin:  FINISHING WELDING/MOLDING THE BATTERY RACK  THEN GETING SENT TO CROME...........RIMS SENT TO GET SAND BLASTED AND POWDER COATED   ................TALKING TO PEOPLE TO DO MY INTERIOR  :0 .................87 FRONT CLIP GETING PUT ON SOON AND 5TH WHEEL IN THE BACK :biggrin: .........TOOK MY UPPER AND LOWER A ARMS ,AND AXLE OFF MY OLD CUTLASS SO I CAN GIVE THEM TO THE MEMBER THAT OWNS CONTAGIOUS'' CADILLAC'' TO GET REINFORCED/ MOLDED :0  :cheesy: SO YEA IM BROKE  NO MORE$$$$$
> *


EEEEE MANN yU dOiN SoME wORk ! :biggrin: dATz kOO..kEEp iT UpP ! yOU'LL bEE SoON A ARTiSTICS CAR CLUb MEMbER
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 15 2008, 07:39 PM~12439300
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RollinBlue, STiLL RAPPiN32
> 
> :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


wHT uPP :wave:


----------



## RollinBlue

whats new


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 15 2008, 07:43 PM~12439349
> *whats new
> *


NUTiN jUSz TRyIN ToO SAvE UpP MONEy ToO gET Myy kAR GOiN AND yU ? :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

gettin the money to get my bike done pics of your car!!


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 15 2008, 07:39 PM~12439307
> *EEEEE MANN yU dOiN SoME wORk !  :biggrin: dATz kOO..kEEp iT UpP ! yOU'LL bEE SoON A ARTiSTICS CAR CLUb MEMbER
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS :biggrin: THATS WHAT IM WORKING TOWARDS :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 15 2008, 08:47 PM~12439408
> *THANKS :biggrin: THATS WHAT IM WORKING TOWARDS :biggrin:
> *


go get em tiger. :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 15 2008, 07:47 PM~12439408
> *THANKS :biggrin: THATS WHAT IM WORKING TOWARDS :biggrin:
> *


HHAHAA dNT TRip yOU'LL pROUbABLy gET THERE bEFORE ME :cheesy:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 15 2008, 07:49 PM~12439446
> *go get em tiger. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 15 2008, 07:51 PM~12439472
> *HHAHAA dNT TRip yOU'LL pROUbABLy gET THERE bEFORE ME  :cheesy:
> *


ITS GOING TO TAKE SOME TIME  IM LOOKING AT A 64 SUPER SPORT RIGHT NOW TOO :0  CLASSICS TAKE A LONGER TIME TO FIX MORE PARTS YOU NEED TO GET..........LOTS OF LIL STUFF TRIM,BADGES,EXT.


----------



## RollinBlue

sell me the cuttdog so i can take out juan lol


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 15 2008, 07:49 PM~12439446
> *go get em tiger. :biggrin:
> *


 :tongue: :werd:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 15 2008, 07:46 PM~12439393
> *gettin the money to get my bike done pics of your car!!
> *






















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 15 2008, 08:57 PM~12439543
> *sell me the cuttdog so i can take out juan lol
> *


******. I thought you knew? I'm reeking HAVOC on the streets!!!*


:biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 15 2008, 07:56 PM~12439530
> *ITS GOING TO TAKE SOME TIME  IM LOOKING AT A 64 SUPER SPORT RIGHT NOW TOO :0    CLASSICS TAKE A LONGER TIME TO FIX MORE PARTS YOU NEED TO GET..........LOTS OF LIL STUFF TRIM,BADGES,EXT.
> *


HELL yA THATS TRUE.... oOh THE 64 IS GONNA bEE yOUR NEXT pROJET ?
yU wANT TO BUiLd THAT STREET oR aLL SHOw ?


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 15 2008, 10:02 PM~12439597
> ******. I thought you knew? I'm reeking HAVOC on the streets!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


ohh youll be reeking of SHIT lol :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 15 2008, 10:02 PM~12439591
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


oh shit an impala wagon me likes


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 15 2008, 09:04 PM~12439610
> *HELL yA THATS TRUE.... oOh THE 64 IS GONNA bEE yOUR NEXT pROJET ?
> yU wANT TO BUiLd THAT STREET oR aLL SHOw ?
> *


I there any all show cars in the C.C. or they all street compatable?


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 15 2008, 08:07 PM~12439643
> *I there any all show cars in the C.C. or they all street compatable?
> *


wELL THE TRUCk [[1948]] iS ALL SHOw AND dERz ANOTHER cAR iN THE CLUb COMEiN oUT && THAT wILL BEEE ALL ShOW tOO.
bT THE REST ARE STREEt


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 15 2008, 08:06 PM~12439632
> *oh shit an impala wagon me likes
> *


THANkz


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 15 2008, 09:05 PM~12439622
> *ohh youll be reeking of SHIT lol :biggrin:
> *


ohh you will see. :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 15 2008, 10:12 PM~12439712
> *ohh you will see. :biggrin:
> *


lol gbody build off? :0


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 15 2008, 08:04 PM~12439610
> *HELL yA THATS TRUE.... oOh THE 64 IS GONNA bEE yOUR NEXT pROJET ?
> yU wANT TO BUiLd THAT STREET oR aLL SHOw ?
> *


IM PROBLY GOING TO BUY IT AND LET IT SIT IN MY GARAGE AND WORK ON IT LIL BIT BY LIL BIT...................BUT IM NOT SHER ABOUT IF ITS GOING TO BE STREET OR SHOW  ........................IM JUST GOING TO STICK TO THE CUTLASS AND FINISH THAT SO ITS CLEAN AND I CAN FLY A PLAQUE :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 15 2008, 09:15 PM~12439740
> *lol gbody build off? :0
> *


***** finish yo bike. :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 15 2008, 08:12 PM~12439712
> *ohh you will see. :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: WE WILL SEE :0


----------



## RollinBlue

dont get me stired up then lol angel baby vs. deep brown lol jk i suck


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 15 2008, 09:21 PM~12439804
> *dont get me stired up then lol angel baby vs. deep brown lol jk i suck
> *


ahaha


----------



## RollinBlue

how you mount the three headlights fucker


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 15 2008, 08:02 PM~12439591
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IS THIS GETTING JUICED :dunno: ?????......................WHAT KIND OF PAINT IS THIS GETTING SPRAYED :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 15 2008, 09:24 PM~12439842
> *how you mount the three headlights fucker
> *


this aint rocket science fool.


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 15 2008, 08:24 PM~12439842
> *how you mount the three headlights fucker
> *


YOU.....................................................................................................YOU'S TOOL'S :0


----------



## RollinBlue

newb that never built a bike ***** im slow


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 15 2008, 09:29 PM~12439888
> *YOU.....................................................................................................YOU'S TOOL'S :0
> *


I think you mean......................................................USE TOOLS. 














LOL :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 15 2008, 08:02 PM~12439591
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you better take me cruising in it :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 15 2008, 10:29 PM~12439888
> *YOU.....................................................................................................YOU'S TOOL'S :0
> *


i meant is there a special bracket or what


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 15 2008, 06:58 PM~12438798
> *AND IM LOOKING FOR A PAINTER I WAS GOING TO ASK ANGLE WHO SPRAYED HIS CAR uffin:
> *


go to turtle from goodtimes, he has good work for cheap :cheesy:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 15 2008, 08:30 PM~12439902
> *I think you mean......................................................USE TOOLS.
> LOL :biggrin:
> *


MY BAD TYPING TO FAST


----------



## RollinBlue

meh


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 15 2008, 08:30 PM~12439912
> *i meant is there a special bracket or what
> *


YEA THERS A BRACKET THAT GETS BOLTED TO YOUR HANDAL BARS AND TO THE BOTTOM OF LIGHT


----------



## RollinBlue

where i get that bracket at homie juans keepin secrets


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 15 2008, 08:31 PM~12439918
> *go to turtle from goodtimes, he has good work for cheap  :cheesy:
> *


LIKE I SAID IM LOOKING FOR A PAINTER :biggrin:  IM GOING TO ASK HIM SEE WAS UP


----------



## RollinBlue

do it paint it pink like that convert mc


----------



## OSO 805

:biggrin: :guns:


----------



## RollinBlue

me whats 3


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 15 2008, 08:24 PM~12439848
> *IS THIS GETTING JUICED  :dunno: ?????......................WHAT KIND OF PAINT IS THIS GETTING SPRAYED  :biggrin:
> *


HELL yA iTz gONNA bEE A lAy && pLAy CAR :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 15 2008, 08:30 PM~12439905
> *you better take me cruising in it  :biggrin:
> *


LOLz HAHAHA jUSZ LiKE yOUR gONNA tAkE ME CRUSiNg iN yOUR EL Co


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 15 2008, 08:36 PM~12439996
> *LIKE I SAID IM LOOKING FOR A PAINTER :biggrin:   IM GOING TO ASK HIM SEE WAS UP
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 15 2008, 08:48 PM~12440178
> *LOLz HAHAHA jUSZ LiKE yOUR gONNA tAkE ME CRUSiNg iN yOUR EL Co
> *


you know it


----------



## OSO 805

HOPE THIS HELPS HOMIE


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 15 2008, 08:24 PM~12439842
> *how you mount the three headlights fucker
> *


ill try to draw a diagram :0


----------



## RollinBlue

thanks basher


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 15 2008, 08:50 PM~12440207
> *you know it
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 15 2008, 09:55 PM~12440283
> *thanks basher
> *


OMG!!! U R SERIOUS? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 15 2008, 08:30 PM~12439912
> *i meant is there a special bracket or what
> *


ITS THE SAME THING BUT WITH A DIFFERENT BRACKET SAME THING WITH A SINGAL LIGHT :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Artistics.TX, FunkytownRoller, BASH3R, OSO 805, RollinBlue, STiLL RAPPiN32*


 :scrutinize:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 15 2008, 10:58 PM~12440333
> *OMG!!! U R SERIOUS?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


meh fuck it


----------



## BASH3R

just use a flat bar and drill three hole and bam there you have it :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Only thing different Lonso is maybe a longer bolt


----------



## RollinBlue

finally thats what i needed to know


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 15 2008, 08:58 PM~12440333
> *OMG!!! U R SERIOUS?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :burn: :buttkick:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 15 2008, 11:00 PM~12440368
> *:burn:  :buttkick:
> *


x2


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 15 2008, 09:00 PM~12440366
> *finally thats what i needed to know
> *


Theres that option and another, the other one is just to drill two holes on the handle bars but personally i wouldnt do that


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 15 2008, 09:00 PM~12440366
> *finally thats what i needed to know
> *


 :uh: :rant: :no:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue+Dec 15 2008, 10:00 PM~12440366-->
> 
> 
> 
> finally thats what i needed to know
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again. Not rocket science.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OSO 805_@Dec 15 2008, 10:00 PM~12440368
> *:burn:  :buttkick:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 15 2008, 11:02 PM~12440394
> *:uh:  :rant:  :no:
> *


fuckin Newbs


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 15 2008, 09:02 PM~12440389
> *Theres that option and another, the other one is just to drill two holes on the handle bars but personally i wouldnt do that
> *


THINKING CHEAP


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 15 2008, 09:03 PM~12440409
> *THINKING CHEAP
> *


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 15 2008, 09:03 PM~12440404
> *fuckin Newbs
> *


ASKING FOR HELP FROM ME.................. NO MORE :no: :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

bahumbug


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 15 2008, 11:03 PM~12440402
> *Again. Not rocket science.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



do it for me then i need the lights and the rest of the parts lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

where FB at?


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 15 2008, 11:05 PM~12440431
> *ASKING FOR HELP FROM ME.................. NO MORE :no:  :|
> *


lol u i was talkin bout me


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 15 2008, 09:04 PM~12440428
> *
> *


 :| :420:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 15 2008, 09:06 PM~12440459
> *lol u i was talkin bout me
> *


  WTF


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 15 2008, 10:09 PM~12440490
> * WTF
> *


ahaha He was calling him self a newb. :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

when i said fucking newbs i was talking bout me :uh:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 15 2008, 09:06 PM~12440454
> *where FB at?
> *


3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: BASH3R, FREAKY BEHAVIOR, POISON 831


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 15 2008, 11:10 PM~12440503
> *ahaha He was calling him self a newb. :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## ericg

i want another car


----------



## RollinBlue

get the mc runnin


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Dec 15 2008, 11:01 PM~12441122
> *    i want another car
> *


Dont be racing fool. Be mature with your ride dog. IMO


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 16 2008, 12:10 AM~12441229
> *Dont be racing fool. Be mature with your ride dog.  IMO
> *


x2


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 15 2008, 08:19 PM~12440632
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: BASH3R, FREAKY BEHAVIOR, POISON 831
> *


ive been fuckin bussy lol im gonna get shipped out in june or may so i will be here for the show


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up everyone how you guys doing


----------



## 817Lowrider

shipped out? U join the military?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

yea the marines


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 15 2008, 06:34 PM~12438517
> *hOW MuCh ?
> *


for a couple of greens$$$$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 15 2008, 10:10 PM~12441229
> *Dont be racing fool. Be mature with your ride dog.  IMO
> *


yea i know low and slow = crusin in the lo lo


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Dec 16 2008, 12:33 AM~12442643
> *for a couple of greens$$$$$$ :biggrin:
> *


HAHA.....iLL HOOK YU IT WIT SICKONE SHIRTS :biggrin: :biggrin: IN RETURN :cheesy:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 16 2008, 02:11 AM~12443093
> *HAHA.....iLL HOOK YU IT WIT SICKONE SHIRTS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  IN RETURN :cheesy:
> *


:wave:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 15 2008, 10:10 PM~12441229
> *Dont be racing fool. Be mature with your ride dog.  IMO
> *


  racing in a lowrider :twak: and the ride is juiced :thumbsdown: :nono:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 15 2008, 07:30 PM~12438467
> *Im going to post this for someone who goes in this topic alot. It doesnt mean anything but here goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whos that for???


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 15 2008, 09:10 PM~12440506
> *when i said fucking newbs i was talking bout me :uh:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 16 2008, 08:58 AM~12444145
> *whos that for???
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 16 2008, 09:19 AM~12444297
> *:|
> *


 :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 16 2008, 08:58 AM~12444145
> *whos that for???
> *


You will see soon.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 16 2008, 11:24 AM~12445380
> *You will see soon.
> *


 hno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

good reliable chromer. Who gots 1?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 16 2008, 11:59 AM~12445684
> *good reliable chromer. Who gots 1?
> *


X2


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn, basher i thought u were gonna be like i do haha


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 15 2008, 08:15 PM~12439741
> *IM PROBLY GOING TO BUY IT AND LET IT SIT IN MY GARAGE AND WORK ON IT LIL BIT BY LIL BIT...................BUT IM NOT SHER ABOUT IF ITS GOING TO BE STREET OR SHOW  ........................IM JUST GOING TO STICK TO THE CUTLASS AND FINISH THAT SO ITS CLEAN AND I CAN FLY A PLAQUE :biggrin:
> *


calm down Oso first think about getting a job and savin up. :uh: :uh: .lol... that's what I'm doing homie


----------



## tequila sunrise

EVERYBODY CROSS YOUR DAMN FINGERS!!!!

i get paid this week and HOPEFULLY i can finally get my hands on the lincoln continental i've been waiting on if nothing gets in the way. then i can go to club functions :cheesy:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 15 2008, 07:47 PM~12439408
> *THANKS :biggrin: THATS WHAT IM WORKING TOWARDS :biggrin:
> *


cool I wanna be in the car club some day too, but first thing you need to do is start deleting those "SouthLand Style C.C." plaque pictures off your phone lol... :0 :0


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Dec 15 2008, 09:01 PM~12441122
> *    i want another car
> *


i want A car


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 15 2008, 06:25 PM~12438421
> *AwW iTS kOO dNT TRiP!
> *


what's up Desiree!!!


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 16 2008, 03:24 PM~12447446
> *i want A car
> *


Hell yeah me too homie, I'm gonna start looking for a Buick Regal 81-87 next year when I get 2 gs


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 16 2008, 12:24 PM~12445380
> *You will see soon.
> *


 :0


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 16 2008, 01:59 PM~12445684
> *good reliable chromer. Who gots 1?
> *


x3


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

Art u still sick?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 16 2008, 05:39 PM~12448214
> *Art u still sick?
> *


almost over it ...


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

TO CHILLY WILLY AND BASH3R AND TO THE REST OF THEE ARTISTIC


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Dec 16 2008, 05:34 PM~12448701
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TO CHILLY WILLY AND BASH3R AND TO THE REST OF THEE ARTISTIC
> *


 :0


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 16 2008, 03:24 PM~12447446
> *i want A car
> *


 :0


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 16 2008, 03:18 PM~12447392
> *EVERYBODY CROSS YOUR DAMN FINGERS!!!!
> 
> i get paid this week and HOPEFULLY i can finally get my hands on the lincoln continental i've been waiting on if nothing gets in the way. then i can go to club functions :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 16 2008, 08:58 AM~12444143
> * racing in a lowrider :twak: and the ride is juiced  :thumbsdown:  :nono:
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: i dont know what i was thinking


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Dec 16 2008, 03:23 PM~12447438
> *car club you cant get in with a lowrider bike  lil kid :uh:*


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

hEy oSo Myy NiNo dAvID tHE oWNER oF dA CADDy SAiD dAT .. wHN ARE yOU pLANiNG TOO kOME AND gIVE HiM tHE STUfF yOU wANT dONE KUz HE CALLEd THE GUy dAT iS gONNA dO yOU tHE jOB AND hE SAiD THAT RiGHT NOW HE HAS NO WORK SoO hE KAN gET THEM dONE FOR yOU RiGHT NOW THE A ARMz ARE 400 AND THE REARENd iS gONNA BEE 200


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Dec 16 2008, 03:23 PM~12447438
> *cool I wanna be in the car club some day too, but first thing you need to do is start deleting those "SouthLand Style C.C." plaque pictures off your phone lol...  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Dec 16 2008, 06:37 PM~12449288
> *:happysad:  :happysad: i dont know what i was thinking
> *


thinking like a street racer :cheesy:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Dec 16 2008, 03:27 PM~12447479
> *what's up Desiree!!!
> *


wHT UPP dUdE HAHAHAHA :biggrin:  hOW ARE yU !


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Dec 16 2008, 03:23 PM~12447438
> *cool I wanna be in the car club some day too, but first thing you need to do is start deleting those "SouthLand Style C.C." plaque pictures off your phone lol...  :0  :0
> *


WY DO YOU HAVE TO BRING OLD STUFF UP :uh: ............................MONCHIS GET A CAR THEN YOU CAN TALK :0


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 16 2008, 08:17 PM~12450247
> *WY DO YOU HAVE TO BRING OLD STUFF UP :uh: ............................MONCHIS GET A CAR THEN YOU CAN TALK :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 16 2008, 09:17 PM~12450247
> *WY DO YOU HAVE TO BRING OLD STUFF UP :uh: ............................MONCHIS GET A CAR THEN YOU CAN TALK :0
> *


LMAO


Lets all relax players. :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 16 2008, 08:12 PM~12450199
> *hEy oSo Myy NiNo dAvID tHE oWNER oF dA CADDy SAiD dAT .. wHN ARE yOU pLANiNG TOO kOME AND gIVE HiM tHE STUfF yOU wANT dONE KUz HE CALLEd THE GUy dAT iS gONNA dO yOU tHE jOB AND hE SAiD THAT RiGHT NOW HE HAS NO WORK SoO hE KAN gET THEM dONE FOR yOU RiGHT NOW THE A ARMz ARE 400 AND THE REARENd iS gONNA BEE 200
> *


UM CAN YOU PM ME HIS # PLEASE :biggrin: ............................DO YOU KNOW IF HE SAID REINFORCED AND MOLDED :dunno: I CANT REMEMBER  .....................I NEED TO GET MY MONEY STRAIGHT .....................IM LOW ON $$$$ RIGHT NOW CUZ I STILL NEED TO PAY THE GUY I BOUGHT MY SET UP FROM PLUS CHRISTMAS IS COMING UP...........I NEED TO BUY MONCHIS A MODEL CAR SO HE CAN IMAGINE HIM SELF WITH A CAR :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 16 2008, 08:20 PM~12450273
> *LMAO
> Lets all relax players.  :biggrin:
> *


WAS UP HOMIE WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 16 2008, 09:28 PM~12450342
> *WAS UP HOMIE WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO :biggrin:
> *


Nothin. Just chillen here at the house. finishing up DB. ready to start on the cutty.


----------



## RollinBlue

:wave:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 16 2008, 08:33 PM~12450396
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :scrutinize:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 16 2008, 08:35 PM~12450427
> *:wave:  :scrutinize:
> *


PM SENT


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 16 2008, 08:27 PM~12450332
> *UM CAN YOU PM ME HIS # PLEASE  :biggrin: ............................DO YOU KNOW IF HE SAID REINFORCED AND MOLDED  :dunno: I CANT REMEMBER  .....................I NEED TO GET MY MONEY STRAIGHT .....................IM LOW ON $$$$ RIGHT NOW CUZ I STILL NEED TO PAY THE GUY I BOUGHT MY SET UP FROM  PLUS CHRISTMAS IS COMING UP...........I NEED TO BUY MONCHIS A MODEL CAR SO HE CAN IMAGINE HIM SELF WITH A CAR :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 16 2008, 08:47 PM~12450537
> *PM SENT
> *


----------



## OSO 805

BASH3R :werd:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 16 2008, 10:35 PM~12450427
> *:wave:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## BASH3R

whats crcking osita


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 16 2008, 09:01 PM~12450693
> *whats crcking osita
> *


*
:angry: YOU TO OH HELL NO :0*


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 16 2008, 11:01 PM~12450693
> *whats crcking osita
> *


 :0


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 16 2008, 09:01 PM~12450693
> *whats crcking osita
> *


REMEMBER AT THE MEATING :0 .........WERES MONCHIS WHEN YOU NEED HIM TO HOLD YOUR HAND AROUND THE PARK :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 16 2008, 09:07 PM~12450773
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: WAS UP WITH THE BIKE :nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 16 2008, 10:08 PM~12450776
> *REMEMBER AT THE MEATING  :0 .........WERES MONCHIS WHEN YOU NEED HIM TO HOLD YOUR HAND AROUND THE PARK :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 16 2008, 09:10 PM~12450814
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IM GOING TO PUT YOU FOOLS ON BLAST :rant:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 16 2008, 11:09 PM~12450805
> *:biggrin: WAS UP WITH THE BIKE :nicoderm:
> *


still at the kandy shop should be in my hands after new years


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 16 2008, 09:17 PM~12450906
> *still at the kandy shop should be in my hands after new years
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 16 2008, 11:18 PM~12450921
> *:nicoderm:
> *


in the words of the infamous juan gotti "we on da come up"


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805+Dec 16 2008, 10:11 PM~12450832-->
> 
> 
> 
> IM GOING TO PUT YOU FOOLS ON BLAST :rant:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were they all hugged up?
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RollinBlue_@Dec 16 2008, 10:22 PM~12450960
> *in the words of the infamous juan gotti "we on da come up"
> *



Yes sir.

:biggrin: You cant fuck with the real.


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 16 2008, 11:27 PM~12451012
> *Yes sir.
> 
> :biggrin:  You cant fuck with the real.
> *


x2


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 16 2008, 09:27 PM~12451012
> *Were they all hugged up?
> Yes sir.
> 
> :biggrin:  You cant fuck with the real.
> *


WE WERE ALL KICKING IT AT THE MEATING AND EATING SOME BBQ...................THEN ART POINTED OUT THAT MONCHIS AND BASHER WERE SITING TO CLOSE TO EACH OTHER AND THATS WHEN THE PUNKING STARTED :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ALL DAY WE WERE PUNKING THEM ABOUT IT :cheesy:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 16 2008, 11:32 PM~12451081
> *WE WERE ALL KICKING  IT AT THE MEATING AND EATING SOME BBQ...................THEN ART POINTED OUT THAT MONCHIS AND BASHER WERE SITING TO CLOSE TO EACH OTHER AND THATS WHEN THE PUNKING STARTED  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ALL DAY WE WERE PUNKING THEM ABOUT IT :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 16 2008, 10:32 PM~12451081
> *WE WERE ALL KICKING  IT AT THE MEATING AND EATING SOME BBQ...................THEN ART POINTED OUT THAT MONCHIS AND BASHER WERE SITING TO CLOSE TO EACH OTHER AND THATS WHEN THE PUNKING STARTED  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ALL DAY WE WERE PUNKING THEM ABOUT IT :cheesy:
> *


You got me here rollin. Lil rub here and there between them 2.


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

Haha fuck that :roflmao:
iremeber that one girl at the bus stop that i was gonna say whats up too?? :roflmao:


----------



## OSO 805

LIFE'S A BITCH :buttkick:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 16 2008, 10:36 PM~12451127
> *Haha fuck that :roflmao:
> iremeber that one girl at the bus stop that i was gonna say whats up too?? :roflmao:
> *


ahahahaah go to come back with a lil mack attack to stay straight ahahahah


----------



## BASH3R

Your face is a bitch :0


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 16 2008, 11:37 PM~12451146
> *ahahahaah go to come back with a lil mack attack to stay straight ahahahah
> *


lol for realz right


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 16 2008, 11:37 PM~12451147
> *Your ass is fat! :0
> *


:0


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 16 2008, 09:37 PM~12451147
> *Your face is a bitch :0
> *


DID YOU ASK MONCHIS FOR PERMISSION TO SAY THAT :0


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 16 2008, 11:40 PM~12451181
> *DID YOU ASK MONCHIS FOR PERMISSION TO SAY THAT :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

Haha we saw her at the bus stop and casper n everyones else told me to roll down the window and spit game to her but when the bitch turned around we all rolled the windows up as fast as we could :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 16 2008, 10:40 PM~12451181
> *DID YOU ASK MONCHIS FOR PERMISSION TO SAY THAT :0
> *


Oso on a role.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 16 2008, 11:42 PM~12451195
> *Haha we saw her at the bus stop and casper n everyones else told me to roll down the window and spit game to her but when the bitch turned around we all rolled the windows up as fast as we could :roflmao:
> *


Dont try to change the subject! :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

Ay oso how was that four some u guys had at caspers pad?? :0 :roflmao:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 16 2008, 09:44 PM~12451227
> *Dont try to change the subject! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: BASHER YOU CHOSE TO START TALKING SHIT AT THE WRONG TIME AND PLACE :twak:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 16 2008, 11:44 PM~12451239
> *Ay oso how was that four some u guys had at caspers pad?? :0 :roflmao:
> *


flipp it one time!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 16 2008, 10:42 PM~12451195
> *Haha we saw her at the bus stop and casper n everyones else told me to roll down the window and spit game to her but when the bitch turned around we all rolled the windows up as fast as we could :roflmao:
> *











You should have been rocken this shirt. U would have been fine. The bitches would have been flockin to ya. :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

oh now you wana jump in on this juan oh hell naw


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 16 2008, 10:47 PM~12451262
> *oh now you wana jump in on this juan oh hell naw
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 16 2008, 09:46 PM~12451251
> *:uh: BASHER YOU CHOSE TO START TALKING SHIT AT THE WRONG TIME AND PLACE  :twak:
> *


no chit talking here


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 16 2008, 09:44 PM~12451239
> *Ay oso how was that four some u guys had at caspers pad?? :0 :roflmao:
> *


WTF :uh: MONCHIS WAS BEGING TO GO TO YOUR PAD THAT NIGHT :tears:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin: 

*Pwn3d*


----------



## 817Lowrider

*Ill own myself before you will ahahahahah*


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 17 2008, 12:02 AM~12451450
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pwn3d
> *


claims he was drunk everyone knows he wanted to be a roller for a day :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 16 2008, 11:04 PM~12451470
> *claims he was drunk everyone knows he wanted to be a roller for a day  :0
> *


U dont want to go there. :0 LMAO


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 17 2008, 12:03 AM~12451460
> *Ill own myself before you will ahahahahah
> *


meh meh


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 17 2008, 12:04 AM~12451476
> *U dont want to go there. :0  LMAO
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 16 2008, 11:06 PM~12451501
> *:0  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RollinBlue

enough!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 16 2008, 09:49 PM~12451297
> *WTF  :uh: MONCHIS WAS BEGING TO GO TO YOUR PAD THAT NIGHT :tears:
> *


why are u sad?? u want to come huh? :uh:


----------



## RollinBlue

:0


> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 17 2008, 12:08 AM~12451536
> *why are u sad?? u want to come huh?  :uh:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 16 2008, 10:08 PM~12451534
> *enough!
> *


----------



## scanlessfool

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 15 2008, 08:02 PM~12439591
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'ma save all the pics you post up . Also, what's the name of the station on live365? I couldn't find it.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by scanlessfool_@Dec 16 2008, 10:28 PM~12451816
> *I'ma save all the pics you post up  . Also, what's the name of the station on live365? I couldn't find it.
> *


wTF ??? y ??
HAHAHAHA UMMM HERE yU gO ! http://www.live365.com/stations/brownunderground?play


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 16 2008, 10:58 PM~12452190
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:loco:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 16 2008, 02:11 AM~12443093
> *HAHA.....iLL HOOK YU IT WIT SICKONE SHIRTS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  IN RETURN :cheesy:
> *


DEAL THATS BETTER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Dec 16 2008, 11:53 PM~12452634
> *DEAL THATS BETTER!!! :biggrin:
> *


ALRiGHT iS dAT A dEAL!!! AHAHAHA hOW MANy yU wANT ? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 17 2008, 12:07 AM~12452721
> *ALRiGHT iS dAT A dEAL!!! AHAHAHA hOW MANy yU wANT ? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


with 3 of then dem ill be kool! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 16 2008, 10:08 PM~12451536
> *why are u sad?? u want to come huh?  :uh:
> *


THATS HOW MONCHIS WAS LIKE ALL NIGHT :| :roflmao:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Dec 17 2008, 12:39 AM~12452858
> *with 3 of then dem ill be kool! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOLZ ALRiGHT dEAL :thumbsup: 
wHT SiZE AGAiN i 4 gOT HAHHAHA


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 17 2008, 01:09 AM~12452969
> *LOLZ ALRiGHT dEAL  :thumbsup:
> wHT SiZE AGAiN i 4 gOT HAHHAHA
> *


xl :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

q-vo gueys


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Dec 17 2008, 01:26 AM~12453036
> *xl :biggrin:
> *


LOLz yU gOT iT dUdE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 17 2008, 02:12 PM~12456662
> *LOLz yU gOT iT dUdE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hopefully i do get them! :biggrin:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 17 2008, 09:42 AM~12454296
> *q-vo gueys
> *


:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

3 more hours to go


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 17 2008, 03:11 PM~12457157
> *3 more hours to go
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Dec 17 2008, 02:15 PM~12456683
> *hopefully i do get them! :biggrin:
> *


NA yU wiLL yU GO ToO dA NEw yEARS piC NiC ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

lol. Im tryin to go home ahaha


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 17 2008, 04:11 PM~12457157
> *3 more hours to go till i get raped
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Art must be feeling better


----------



## 817Lowrider

yo basher. When u send those forks?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 17 2008, 05:33 PM~12457922
> *Art must be feeling better
> *


----------



## OSO 805

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

buck sucks :|


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 17 2008, 07:04 PM~12459476
> *buck sucks :|
> *


WTF


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 17 2008, 04:37 PM~12457955
> *yo basher. When u send those forks?
> *


on sat i think


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Dec 17 2008, 03:45 PM~12458009-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OSO 805_@Dec 17 2008, 05:38 PM~12459185
> *:wave:
> *


Supp homies


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## RollinBlue

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 17 2008, 09:36 PM~12460401
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5_OlDyryTuY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5_OlDyryTuY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> :0
> *


OWNED DUMB ASS!!!


----------



## RollinBlue

cant get it to work fuck


----------



## 817Lowrider

let me try


----------



## RollinBlue

k


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## RollinBlue

Yes Angel Baby Coming Soon


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 17 2008, 09:49 PM~12460561
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 17 2008, 11:14 PM~12460911
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## RollinBlue

meh


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

HEy oSo ARE yU gONNA pUT CHRoME undercarriage.... iN yOUR kAR ?


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 17 2008, 03:32 PM~12457361
> *NA yU wiLL yU GO ToO dA NEw yEARS piC NiC ?
> *


I AM GOING TO THE NEW YEARS PICNIC :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Dec 17 2008, 10:15 PM~12461711
> *I AM GOING TO THE NEW YEARS PICNIC :biggrin:
> *


ALRiGHT dEN yOU'LL gET yOUR SHiRTz dEN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 17 2008, 10:06 PM~12461617
> *HEy oSo ARE yU gONNA pUT CHRoME undercarriage.... iN yOUR kAR ?
> *


yup after they get molded :biggrin: im sending them to get dipped


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 17 2008, 10:45 PM~12462032
> *ALRiGHT dEN yOU'LL gET yOUR SHiRTz dEN  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Dec 17 2008, 07:41 PM~12459796
> *Supp homies
> *


WHATS NEW HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

BASH3R :wave: :guns:


----------



## BASH3R

Sup?? :wave:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 17 2008, 10:45 PM~12462032
> *ALRiGHT dEN yOU'LL gET yOUR SHiRTz dEN  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


allright :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 17 2008, 10:47 PM~12462049
> *yup after they get molded :biggrin: im sending them to get dipped
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 17 2008, 11:45 PM~12462032
> *ALRiGHT dEN yOU'LL gET yOUR SHiRTz dEN  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


me too  ill be there..who else is taking bikes???


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## BASH3R

I might take one


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 18 2008, 10:29 AM~12465237
> *I might take one
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

i heard oso's takeing the cutty :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

art u have to pm a mod.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 15 2008, 07:30 PM~12438467
> *Im going to post this for someone who goes in this topic alot. It doesnt mean anything but here goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

art I cant answer pms at work but pm any mod or pm LayItLow.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 18 2008, 01:23 PM~12466192
> *art I cant answer pms at work but pm any mod or pm LayItLow.
> *


who??


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 18 2008, 12:26 PM~12466221
> *who??
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=9391


----------



## socios b.c. prez

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=9750


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 18 2008, 01:19 PM~12466157
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 18 2008, 01:27 PM~12466233
> *
> *


 :0 :cheesy: my b.f.f. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 18 2008, 01:23 PM~12466192
> *art I cant answer pms at work but pm any mod or pm LayItLow.
> *


im at work too


----------



## 817Lowrider

sorry to here that


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

art bring my primer this weeknd asshole


























might give ths one to my nephew


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 18 2008, 08:59 AM~12464988
> *me too   ill be there..who else is taking bikes???
> *


what picnic?


----------



## LocoSoCal




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 18 2008, 02:44 PM~12467315
> *what picnic?
> *


new years picnic


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 18 2008, 09:59 AM~12464988
> *me too   ill be there..who else is taking bikes???
> *


LOLz yU wANT SiCkONE SHiRTz ?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 18 2008, 04:48 PM~12467871
> *LOLz yU wANT SiCkONE SHiRTz ?
> *


 :yes: pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssseeee


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 18 2008, 04:13 PM~12467557
> *
> [/b][/quote]
> :|*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Dec 18 2008, 03:33 PM~12467220
> *art bring my primer this weeknd asshole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might give ths one to my nephew
> *


murals killed it :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lil Spanks

x714


----------



## 817Lowrider

x2


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 18 2008, 04:09 PM~12468048
> *:yes: pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssseeee
> *


bShh yyU bTTR bUy oNE dER NOT FREE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 18 2008, 05:16 PM~12468630
> *bShh yyU bTTR bUy oNE dER NOT FREE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Dec 18 2008, 03:33 PM~12467220
> *art bring my primer this weeknd asshole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might give ths one to my nephew
> *


is this your house?


----------



## ericg

i want a girls frame


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 18 2008, 05:01 PM~12469029
> *is this your house?
> *


no my painters


----------



## 817Lowrider

eric i can get u one


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 18 2008, 07:13 PM~12469708
> *eric i can get u one
> *


$?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 18 2008, 06:16 PM~12468630
> *bShh yyU bTTR bUy oNE dER NOT FREE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 18 2008, 07:55 PM~12470065
> *
> *


yUp dER 20$ :biggrin: yU STiLL wANT oNE ?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 18 2008, 09:31 PM~12470468
> *yUp dER 20$  :biggrin:  yU STiLL wANT oNE ?
> *


 :yes: xl


----------



## RollinBlue

whats up ppl? goin outta town tomorrow hit yall up afta new years

happy holidays laterz


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Dec 18 2008, 08:19 PM~12469751
> *$?
> *


like 25-30 bucks


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 18 2008, 09:40 PM~12470550
> *whats up ppl? goin outta town tomorrow hit yall up afta new years
> 
> happy holidays laterz
> *


same to you homie. Be safe over there.


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 18 2008, 10:44 PM~12470600
> *same to you homie. Be safe over there.
> *


already homie what kinda of bottle yall want cazadores or hornitos?
john got my money order already my frame will be home next month bros


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 18 2008, 09:45 PM~12470608
> *already homie what kinda of bottle yall want cazadores or hornitos?
> john got my money order already my frame will be home next month bros
> *


Bring what you want homie. Ill drink it. :biggrin: and already


----------



## RollinBlue

ima spend 2 weeks fucked up in mex gonna rep ma shirt lol


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 18 2008, 08:59 AM~12464988
> *me too   ill be there..who else is taking bikes???
> *


ill probably roll by if i have gas money


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 18 2008, 02:34 PM~12467762
> *new years picnic
> *


majestics? i work new years day :uh: :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Dec 18 2008, 10:15 PM~12470935
> *ill probably roll by if i have gas money
> *


shut up big baller


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 18 2008, 08:38 PM~12470538
> *:yes: xl
> *


oOh KAyy wHT LOGO AND wHT COLOR ?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 18 2008, 10:49 PM~12471327
> *oOh KAyy wHT LOGO AND wHT COLOR ?
> *


BLACK


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 18 2008, 10:29 PM~12471895
> *BLACK
> *


wHAT lOGo 1,2,3 ?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 19 2008, 12:23 AM~12472572
> *wHAT lOGo 1,2,3 ?
> *


?????


----------



## Lil Spanks

it dont matter


----------



## 817Lowrider

i got a censored music cd from my secret santa here at work :angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 19 2008, 11:50 AM~12474890
> *i got a censored music cd from my secret santa here at work :angry:
> *


been at 3 airports since 4 am....bored off my Ass


----------



## 817Lowrider

haha where u at now


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 19 2008, 12:02 PM~12474968
> *haha where u at now
> *


in the DFW...cme pick me up ...lol


----------



## lowlife-biker

ttt for the homies


----------



## 817Lowrider

haha. Im at work fool


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 19 2008, 09:50 AM~12474890
> *i got a censored music cd from my secret santa here at work :angry:
> *


TIGHT!!!!


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

Wut up homies


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

i need a date


----------



## erick323

whos ganna take bikes to the picnic on new years!!


----------



## BASH3R

Its fucken cold here in vegas


----------



## show-bound

finally home


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Dec 19 2008, 02:18 PM~12476460
> *whos ganna take bikes to the picnic on new years!!
> *


me


----------



## 817Lowrider

i need to know the date of the show


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 19 2008, 04:29 PM~12477642
> *i need to know the date of the show
> *


we'll know the first...caspers crying bout it :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

the sooner the better


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 19 2008, 06:17 PM~12478429
> *the sooner the better
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://www.monkeylectric.com/m132s_chopper.htm


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 19 2008, 08:01 PM~12479708
> *http://www.monkeylectric.com/m132s_chopper.htm
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Good one. :thumbsup: 


But you should check out this site. 

www.finishthedamnbike.net/db


:|


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 20 2008, 06:08 AM~12476366
> *i need a date
> *


dont worry juan, you'll find a nice girl soon enough.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 19 2008, 09:03 PM~12479714
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Good one.  :thumbsup:
> But you should check out this site.
> 
> www.finishthedamnbike.net/db
> :|
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 19 2008, 09:03 PM~12479714
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Good one.  :thumbsup:
> But you should check out this site.
> 
> www.finishthedamnbike.net/db
> :|
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## eric ramos

back from the dead 
bikes been lagging 
fuk it


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Dec 19 2008, 12:18 PM~12476460
> *whos ganna take bikes to the picnic on new years!!
> *


workin' :angry: :angry:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 19 2008, 07:01 PM~12479708
> *http://www.monkeylectric.com/m132s_chopper.htm
> *


i wonder what it looks like when its all put together...wires hanging around, big ass power module. looks bad ass at night, but i wonder if its a cluster fuck of a setup


----------



## 817Lowrider

haha true


----------



## 817Lowrider

yo basher. Still aint got nothing


----------



## 817Lowrider

yo basher i cant answer pms right now. No i aimt recieved anything


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 20 2008, 02:15 PM~12483697
> *back from the dead
> bikes been lagging
> fuk it
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ericg

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/bik/965304398.html

not mine!!!!!

chopper style bwahahahaha


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Dec 21 2008, 06:25 AM~12488529
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/bik/965304398.html
> 
> not mine!!!!!
> 
> chopper style chop chop chopper style bwahahahaha
> *


Eric i'll take u to go get it!!! :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 21 2008, 06:45 AM~12488634
> *Eric i'll take u to go get it!!!  :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## 817Lowrider

haha


----------



## 73monte




----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 21 2008, 06:45 AM~12488634
> *Eric i'll take u to go get it!!!  :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

what up rene


----------



## 2lowsyn

jack shit bro.iv just ben getn hit with one thing after another. there should be a stronger word for BROKE.


----------



## Lil Spanks

From todays toy for tot


----------



## 817Lowrider

i feel u bro. Hang in there homie. U will get out of the rut.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 21 2008, 09:15 PM~12494302
> *From todays toy for tot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wHERE wAz diS AT ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

whats poppin foois


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 22 2008, 12:09 AM~12495577
> *wHERE wAz diS AT ?
> *


in oc


----------



## Lil Spanks

oh yeaaaa


----------



## 817Lowrider

4 sho


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 22 2008, 12:29 PM~12498359
> *4 sho
> *


x817


----------



## 817Lowrider

yes sir


----------



## OSO 805

:wave: :ugh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 22 2008, 12:45 PM~12498455
> *yes sir
> *


x10


----------



## 817Lowrider

whats poppin


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 22 2008, 01:16 PM~12498625
> *whats poppin
> *


DezzzzzzNutssssssssssssss


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 22 2008, 12:17 PM~12498639
> *DezzzzzzNutssssssssssssss
> *


your nuts can pop ?
idk man im not a doctor but i dont think ther suppose to pop .


----------



## 817Lowrider

whats up foolio


----------



## 2lowsyn

nothing.just got back from looking for a G o b yes i said G O B .(job)
hopefully some one will call.


----------



## 817Lowrider

good luck. Move to fort. Theres jobs her fool lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

I meant Fort Worth. Haha


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 22 2008, 02:36 PM~12499253
> *your nuts can pop ?
> idk man im not a doctor but i dont think ther suppose to pop .
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

yo basher. Whats up fool? Tracking number? LMK whats up.


----------



## Lil Spanks

yea basher


----------



## 817Lowrider

shut up art :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 22 2008, 04:29 PM~12500220
> *shut up art :biggrin:
> *


yea art :angry:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Dec 21 2008, 03:25 AM~12488529
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/bik/965304398.html
> 
> not mine!!!!!
> 
> chopper style bwahahahaha
> *


all that is is a fork bolted to another...the 2nd fork is going to just fold once someone puts weight on it :uh:


----------



## OSO 805

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 22 2008, 02:45 PM~12499756
> *yo basher. Whats up fool? Tracking number? LMK whats up.
> *


pm me when u can foolio :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 22 2008, 06:38 PM~12502090
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

wont be able to for a while. Txt? 817.991.7732


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 22 2008, 07:53 PM~12502721
> *wont be able to for a while. Txt?  817.991.7732
> *


sent


----------



## 817Lowrider

nothing :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 22 2008, 08:53 PM~12502721
> *wont be able to for a while. Txt?  817.991.7732
> *


Fuck yo txt nikka


----------



## 817Lowrider

Mas puto!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 22 2008, 10:36 PM~12503847
> *Mas puto!
> *


fuck yo couch *****


----------



## 817Lowrider

im rich bitch


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 22 2008, 10:36 PM~12503847
> *Mas puto!
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 81.7.TX.

uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Fuck Smilies


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 23 2008, 09:44 AM~12506648
> *Fuck Smilies
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 22 2008, 10:45 PM~12503965
> *im rich bitch
> *


broke as *****


----------



## 817Lowrider

truff


----------



## show-bound




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 23 2008, 02:04 PM~12508336
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

juans fat


----------



## 817Lowrider

gayzz


----------



## Lil Spanks

u suck


----------



## 817Lowrider

thats a wack name


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 23 2008, 06:42 PM~12510415
> *thats a wack name
> *


 :angry: yeah and ur fat


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

anything new.


----------



## 817Lowrider

nope


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

yo hasanyone tlk to kasper..havnt tlked to him n he has my other frame..
lmk if any of yu heer from him.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Dec 23 2008, 10:36 PM~12513184
> *yo hasanyone tlk to kasper..havnt tlked to him n he has my other frame..
> lmk if any of yu heer from him.
> *


 :0 I SAW YOUR FRAME WHEN I WAS AT HIS PAD LAST TIME........IT WAS :barf: :nosad: :rant:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 24 2008, 12:51 AM~12513957
> *:0 I SAW YOUR FRAME WHEN I WAS AT HIS PAD LAST TIME........IT WAS :barf:  :nosad:  :rant:
> *


 :0


----------



## OSO 805

:roflmao: hno: :werd:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 23 2008, 11:51 PM~12513957
> *:0 I SAW YOUR FRAME WHEN I WAS AT HIS PAD LAST TIME........IT WAS :barf:  :nosad:  :rant:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 23 2008, 11:51 PM~12513957
> *:0 I SAW YOUR FRAME WHEN I WAS AT HIS PAD LAST TIME........IT WAS :barf:  :nosad:  :rant:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

Merry C-mas gaysss


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 24 2008, 02:08 PM~12517399
> *Merry C-mas gaysss
> *


X817
:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

O yeah


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

merry buddamas


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

merry christmas homies


----------



## ericg

juan how much u think funkytownroller will charge me for sum valve covers? to get ingraved


----------



## BASH3R

Arent they too small?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 23 2008, 11:51 PM~12513957
> *:0 I SAW YOUR FRAME WHEN I WAS AT HIS PAD LAST TIME........IT WAS :barf:  :nosad:  :rant:
> *


yea i seen it now he took the shit off the bak..
now i need to redo it


----------



## fairydust87




----------



## 817Lowrider

Merry Christmas guys. THEE ARTISTICS. TEXAS .


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

MEMBER....THE 1ST IS COMING........


----------



## 817Lowrider

the 1st?


----------



## Lil Spanks

meeting at majestics picnic


----------



## 817Lowrider

o


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 25 2008, 06:24 PM~12526414
> *:|
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfZItov1BUo&feature=related


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 26 2008, 02:32 PM~12527822
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfZItov1BUo&feature=related
> *


post a bigger version of your avi.


----------



## OSO 805

:0


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Dec 25 2008, 09:34 PM~12527853
> *post a bigger version of your avi.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

merry fukn xmas bitches 
damn that hore


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 25 2008, 11:56 PM~12528472
> *merry fukn xmas bitches
> damn that hore
> *


my baby daddy :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

What up guys


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 25 2008, 01:56 PM~12524984
> *meeting at majestics picnic
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider

U ship bash?


----------



## 817Lowrider

art call me


----------



## Lil Spanks

this wa at the toy for tot..
*Mine* :biggrin: 








*Vince's little girl*


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## tequila sunrise

is the car club going to majestics too?


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 25 2008, 01:56 PM~12524984
> *meeting at majestics picnic
> *


 :0 LOMPOC WILL BE THERE


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 27 2008, 04:23 PM~12537927
> *:0 LOMPOC WILL BE THERE
> *


 :0


----------



## OSO 805

:yes:


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R

sfv chap


----------



## ericg

*juan u sellin the cutty already bwahahahahhaa*

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/971694416.html


----------



## KreWx8

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

doing work on my nieces bike. It is clean


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

took the motor out to get it rady for the chromed out one going in
















toydrive


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Dec 29 2008, 12:50 AM~12549213
> *
> toydrive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

meeting has been cancled becuase of certin peolpe cant go :angry: its been postponed :angry:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 29 2008, 12:27 PM~12551635
> *meeting has been cancled becuase of certin peolpe cant go :angry: its been postponed :angry:
> *


thank god, to when??


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## casper805

i swear i think ericq is following me every topic i go in to hes there as soon as i refresh the page


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 29 2008, 02:22 PM~12552393
> *i swear i think ericg is following me every topic i go in to hes there as soon as i refresh the page
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 29 2008, 01:27 PM~12551635
> *meeting has been cancled becuase of certin peolpe cant go :angry: its been postponed :angry:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 29 2008, 12:27 PM~12551635
> *meeting has been cancled becuase of certin peolpe cant go :angry: its been postponed :angry:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 29 2008, 04:19 PM~12552772
> *:angry:
> *


 :yessad: :banghead:


----------



## 817Lowrider

yo eric. Hit me up. Casper hit me up


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 29 2008, 12:27 PM~12551635
> *meeting has been cancled becuase of certin peolpe cant go :angry: its been postponed :angry:
> *


so no more majestics meeting :0 :uh:


----------



## Aztecbike

ME N OSO ARE GOING TO MAJESTIC'S PICNIC!!!


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

I MIGHT ROLL TRUW


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 27 2008, 12:12 AM~12534780
> *this wa at the toy for tot..
> Mine  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vince's little girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I want that green pixi


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 29 2008, 11:27 AM~12551635
> *meeting has been cancled becuase of certin peolpe cant go :angry: its been postponed :angry:
> *


FOO YOUR WACK. . . . . . I THINK THATS STUPID....


----------



## tequila sunrise

well we are closed at work new years day...so the bike finally gets to get out :cheesy:


----------



## Aztecbike

EVEN IF THE MEETING WAS CANCELED YA SHOULD STILL ROLL


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Dec 29 2008, 08:09 PM~12555720
> *EVEN IF THE MEETING WAS CANCELED YA SHOULD STILL ROLL
> *


YEAH ILL C....


----------



## Aztecbike

HOPEFULLY WHO EVER CAN MAKE IT, GOES DOWN


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Dec 29 2008, 09:09 PM~12555720
> *EVEN IF THE MEETING WAS CANCELED YA SHOULD STILL ROLL
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 29 2008, 10:42 PM~12556138
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


Whats up Disiree


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 29 2008, 09:42 PM~12556138
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :0


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 29 2008, 09:45 PM~12556192
> *Whats up Disiree
> *


WHT UP


----------



## show-bound

anything special in 09 going down that TX should be aware of??

DRAWING WILL BE HELD VIA VIDEO RECORDING, AS SOON AS SLOTS FILL UP! TWO NAMES WILL BE DRAWN OUT THE TUMBLER!!!

FOR ANY AND ALL QUESTIONS EMAIL ME, for instance if you would like to participate and are not an online Layitlow.com member "guest"
[email protected]


only 150 tickets $10 dollars a ticket. NO LIMIT ENTER AS MANY TIMES AS YOU LIKE!!

1st PRIZE: Complete Body build! includes frame, custom fenders, custom paint, graphics and murals! size of choice! 20 or 16 in 

2nd PRIZE: PAINT OF CHOICE ON "YOUR" FRAME and FENDERS, UPGRADES EXTRA.

send payment via paypal to [email protected]
****include your screen name and number(s) in the message box!!!!******

FOR MONEY ORDERS pm/contact me for address 

**open to over seas however pay actual shipping**


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 29 2008, 12:27 PM~12551635
> *meeting has been cancled becuase of certin peolpe cant go :angry: its been postponed :angry:
> *


so whos going to new years and taking
bikes!! :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Dec 29 2008, 10:09 PM~12555720
> *EVEN IF THE MEETING WAS CANCELED YA SHOULD STILL ROLL
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 29 2008, 04:27 PM~12553290
> *yo eric. Hit me up. Casper hit me up
> *


PM SENT


----------



## 817Lowrider

your phone dont work fool.


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 30 2008, 09:57 AM~12559633
> *your phone dont work fool.
> *


 :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

yo guys I need to know if the show is still on. May 17th right? I have to ask for the day off. LMK ASAP. I have the pre reg form done already. Its in a ecxel file.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 30 2008, 03:56 PM~12562385
> *yo guys I need to know if the show is still on. May 17th right? I have to ask for the day off. LMK ASAP. I have the pre reg form done already. Its in a ecxel file.
> *


 hno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I meant an excel file


----------



## OSO 805

:0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 30 2008, 04:56 PM~12562385
> *yo guys I need to know if the show is still on. May 17th right? I have to ask for the day off. LMK ASAP. I have the pre reg form done already. Its in a ecxel file.
> *


were seting for may 24


----------



## 817Lowrider

ok. Ill change the date. got a location?


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 30 2008, 08:51 PM~12564925
> *ok. Ill change the date. got a location?
> *


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 30 2008, 08:48 PM~12564884
> *were seting for may 24
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 30 2008, 12:25 AM~12558255
> *:yes:
> *


r u rollin ***


----------



## Lil Spanks

maybe


----------



## Lil Spanks

if i have the cash for gas.. :dunno: and payday is monday


----------



## tequila sunrise

and by the way, sergio's son passed away months ago. the dumbass who was talkin shit was giving sergio sr. a hard time for spelling twisted habit wrong...it was sergio's son who spelled the topic wrong.


----------



## Lil Spanks

who knows...lets just drop it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 30 2008, 10:45 PM~12565656
> *and by the way, sergio's son passed away months ago. the dumbass who was talkin shit was giving sergio sr. a hard time for spelling twisted habit wrong...it was sergio's son who spelled the topic wrong.
> *


Its Sergio using his passed away sons S/N fool. His son was joking with him back then.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 30 2008, 10:47 PM~12565676
> *who knows...lets just drop it
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 30 2008, 10:49 PM~12565705
> *:|
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:yes:


----------



## Steve9663

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=447747

*TRAFFIC* is hosting a picnic in APRIL 09 CHECK IT OUT


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: texastrike, Artistics.TX
Sup Homie?


----------



## texastrike

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 30 2008, 10:58 PM~12566441
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: texastrike, Artistics.TX
> Sup Homie?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Dec 30 2008, 09:36 PM~12566237
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=447747
> 
> TRAFFIC is hosting a picnic in APRIL 09 CHECK IT OUT
> *


aaawwwww shhiiiiiiiittttt :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Bout to head out in a bit. Gonna be a good night.


----------



## show-bound

HAPPY NEW YRS TO ALL!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

OHHH SNAPPP


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Aztecbike

HAPPY NEW YEARS TO EVERYONE!!!!! :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 31 2008, 09:28 PM~12574006
> *
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

Post more pics of your bike.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

Happy New Years may All your Travels to All Shows this upcoming year be Winning Ones.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Dec 31 2008, 09:47 PM~12574126
> *Happy New Years may All your Travels to All Shows this upcoming year be Winning Ones.
> *


Apreciate it bro. You still moving to cali?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 31 2008, 09:48 PM~12574141
> *Apreciate it bro. You still moving to cali?
> *


say whaaaaaaaaatttt


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 31 2008, 10:00 PM~12574214
> *say whaaaaaaaaatttt
> *


Nor Cal


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 31 2008, 10:05 PM~12574247
> *Nor Cal
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

It is what it is


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 31 2008, 09:44 PM~12574104
> *Post more pics of your bike.
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 31 2008, 10:08 PM~12574269
> *It is what it is
> *


  :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Bout to role out folks. yall be cool.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 31 2008, 10:12 PM~12574297
> *Bout to role out folks. yall be cool.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fat ass


----------



## OSO 805

WHO'S GOING TOMARO :dunno:


----------



## Aztecbike

OSO, ANGEL, & GEORGE


----------



## 817Lowrider

whats up guys


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 31 2008, 08:48 PM~12574141
> *Apreciate it bro. You still moving to cali?
> *


hes already here.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2009, 11:48 AM~12576964
> *hes already here.
> *


yes sir we are out in Nor-Cal Fixing to blow up out here for 09 Repping Tejas No Disrespect for All Califas Riders. We fly our Plaque wherever we go.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Any one heard from 2lowsyn?


----------



## MTX686

He pops in the model cars thread sometimes...


----------



## eric ramos

well 
fuken happy new years to all of yall gueys
juan art basher sam sal casper zigz neal every one 

bike be laggin kid but i gots the feds for it so fuck it 
09 will be a good year for us n shit so fukc it 

fuck u juan i miss ya fat boy


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 1 2009, 04:26 PM~12577847
> *well
> fuken happy new years to all of yall gueys
> juan art basher sam sal casper zigz neal every one
> 
> bike be laggin kid but i gots the feds for it so fuck it
> 09 will be a good year for us n shit so fukc it
> 
> fuck u juan i miss ya fat boy
> *


I miss you too mijo. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Jan 1 2009, 04:24 PM~12577836
> *He pops in the model cars thread sometimes...
> *


good looking out.


----------



## eric ramos

i want to get the bike rollin like ur fat ass 
fucken shit damn


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 1 2009, 02:26 PM~12577847
> *well
> fuken happy new years to all of yall gueys
> juan art basher sam sal casper zigz neal every one
> 
> bike be laggin kid but i gots the feds for it so fuck it
> 09 will be a good year for us n shit so fukc it
> 
> fuck u juan i miss ya fat boy
> *


happy new years fuker


----------



## eric ramos

gracias panochudo


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 30 2008, 09:45 PM~12565656
> *and by the way, sergio's son passed away months ago. the dumbass who was talkin shit was giving sergio sr. a hard time for spelling twisted habit wrong...it was sergio's son who spelled the topic wrong.
> *


that shows what you freaken know , I was the one that made the topic and it was i that mispelled it wrong , krewx8 read and replyed to it just like hundreds also do , *I WILL NOT LET ANYBODY* disrespect my family our myself. Next time anybody wants to get into my business about my family send me a freaken PM that is what they are for, send me a PM then i will even give you my cell number, then you can askme any freaken thing you want , if you want to know more , we can meet , and talk face to face , man to man. I dont like to post shit like this in peolpe's other topics , but i see others dont freaken give a shit about others. Next time act like a grown man and have some damn respect for others that are grieving, tequila sunrise i have seen you before at shows and you are not a kid , so dont act like one. My family means everything in world to me and I will not let anybody talk bad about them , think about what we are going though right not, and if think you do know , trust me , you *DONT* have a clue........... Sergio


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 30 2008, 09:49 PM~12565693
> *Its Sergio using his passed away sons S/N fool.  His son was joking with him back then.
> *


JUan , that goes for you also , you really freaken think that I would use my passed away son's to talk shit to others online ?!?!?!?!? that is a slap in the face to my son and I . If i wanted to talk shit to anybody ,*TRUST* me I would do myself , I'm a 43 year old man,so I act like a man, and before anybody starts to bring Car Culbs up , they better not even think about it , this is me talking and *ONLY *me. I cant belive that anubody in their mind would even think that i would my sons layitlow name to talk shit , NONE of my son's or daughter have ever used Layitlow, and like I said before, *I WILL NOT LET ANYBODY* disrecpect my family , not now , not ever. It looks like alot of us need tolearn how respect others in time of grieving........... Sergio


----------



## 817Lowrider

i thought this was over with?


----------



## 817Lowrider

dude I thought we talked about this already?


----------



## 817Lowrider

I think there is a misunderstanding here 817-991-7732


----------



## 817Lowrider

now that this matter is settled. Who else works tomorrow?


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## eric ramos

fuck you cunt


----------



## RollinBlue

what the fuck is up fukkers


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 1 2009, 10:09 PM~12579967
> *
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 1 2009, 07:28 PM~12580150
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL IM FUCKEN BORED GOING THROUGH ALL THE FUCKEN OFF TOPIC TOPICS THEYR AINT SHIT TO DO WISH I COULD HAVE GONE TO THE NEW YEARS PICNIC


----------



## 817Lowrider

Im bored to chillen and shit. What's up Lonso. you back?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 1 2009, 05:54 PM~12579183
> *that shows what you freaken know , I was the one that made the topic and it was i that mispelled it wrong , krewx8 read and replyed to it just like hundreds also do , I WILL NOT LET ANYBODY disrespect my family our myself. Next time anybody wants to get into my business about my family send me a freaken PM that is what they are for, send me a PM then i will even give you my cell number, then you can askme  any freaken thing you want , if you want to know more , we can meet , and talk face to face , man to man. I dont like to post shit like this in peolpe's other topics , but i see others dont freaken give a shit about others. Next time act like a grown man and have some damn respect for others that are grieving, tequila sunrise i have seen you before at shows and you are not a kid , so dont act like one. My family means everything in world to me and I will not let anybody talk bad about them , think about what we are going though right not, and if think you do know , trust me , you DONT have a clue........... Sergio
> *


SERGIO I DONT THINK HE MEANT ANYTHING BAD WITH WT HE SAYD U PROBBLY READ WAT HE SAYD THE WRONG WAY HE WAS JUST SAYING THAT THEY WERE DISSRESPECTING U WITH EVERYTHING THAT THEY WERE SAYING


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 1 2009, 07:28 PM~12580150
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WERES MY SHIRTS AND HAT?


----------



## RollinBlue

naw ill be home sunday night im still partyting it up here in the land of the ******* lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 1 2009, 09:35 PM~12580226
> *SERGIO I DONT THINK HE MEANT ANYTHING BAD WITH WT HE SAYD U PROBBLY READ WAT HE SAYD THE WRONG WAY HE WAS JUST SAYING THAT THEY WERE DISSRESPECTING U WITH EVERYTHING THAT THEY WERE SAYING
> *


Its over and done casper. We spoke on the phone. its over bro


----------



## casper805

AND SERGIO ANY MORE PROBLEMS THAT U GOT WITH ANY OF MY MEMBERS JUST PM THEM TO THEM OR ME JUST LIKE U SAY U DONT LIKE WHEN PEOPLE POST BAD SHIT UP UD RATHER THEM DO IT IN A PM PLEASE TAKE UR OWN ADVISE N DO THE SAME WITH PMS THANK U


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 1 2009, 07:37 PM~12580249
> *Its over and done casper. We spoke on the phone. its over bro
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805+Jan 1 2009, 09:36 PM~12580233-->
> 
> 
> 
> WERES MY SHIRTS AND HAT?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shit you better not get one before me.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RollinBlue_@Jan 1 2009, 09:37 PM~12580241
> *naw ill be home sunday night im still partyting it up here in the land of the ******* lol
> *


haha Already. Hit me up when you come back. we will go to hooters


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 1 2009, 07:39 PM~12580265
> *Shit you better not get one before me.
> haha Already. Hit me up when you come back. we will go to hooters
> *


LOL HES BEEN PROMISING ONE FOR LIKE 4 MONTHS NOW MAYBE EVEN LONGER THE SAME EXCUSE ALL THE TIME I SENT THEM TO A CUSTOMER LOL


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 1 2009, 10:39 PM~12580265
> *Shit you better not get one before me.
> haha Already. Hit me up when you come back. we will go to hooters
> *


u know dis got that bottle of tequila with your name on it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 1 2009, 09:40 PM~12580276
> *LOL HES BEEN PROMISING ONE FOR LIKE 4 MONTHS NOW MAYBE EVEN LONGER THE SAME EXCUSE ALL THE TIME I SENT THEM TO A CUSTOMER LOL
> *


Im telling you fool. Sam be lieing and shit. that fool call me up at 7:00am this mornign tryin chitchat and shit. AHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 1 2009, 09:41 PM~12580298
> *u know dis got that bottle of tequila with your name on it
> *


ALREADY!!! A I am getting the UFC fight next month. lmk if you down. :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 1 2009, 07:42 PM~12580307
> *Im telling you fool. Sam be lieing and shit. that fool call me up at 7:00am this mornign tryin chitchat and shit. AHAHHAHAHAHA
> *


LOL HE WAS THINKING OF U EARLY DAM MUST OF WOKE UP WITH U ON HIS MIND


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 1 2009, 10:43 PM~12580313
> *ALREADY!!! A I am getting the UFC fight next month. lmk if you down. :biggrin:
> *


down


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 1 2009, 07:41 PM~12580298
> *u know dis got that bottle of tequila with your name on it
> *


NEW MEMBER GOTTI?  :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 1 2009, 09:43 PM~12580316
> *LOL HE WAS THINKING OF U EARLY DAM MUST OF WOKE UP WITH U ON HIS MIND
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Straight ****. All he could talk about was you. :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 1 2009, 10:44 PM~12580329
> *NEW MEMBER GOTTI?   :dunno:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue+Jan 1 2009, 09:44 PM~12580327-->
> 
> 
> 
> down
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My *****!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-casper805_@Jan 1 2009, 09:44 PM~12580329
> *NEW MEMBER GOTTI?   :dunno:
> *


yeah. Names Alonso. Lonso go give casper a kiss on the cheek.
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RollinBlue

muah!!!!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 1 2009, 07:44 PM~12580330
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Straight ****. All he could talk about was you. :biggrin:
> *


LOL HE LOVES HIS DADDY


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 1 2009, 07:45 PM~12580343
> *:yessad:
> *


Y WITH A SAD YES?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 1 2009, 07:48 PM~12580373
> *muah!!!!
> *


NOW UR A TRUE MEMBER LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 1 2009, 09:48 PM~12580373
> *muah!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

yo casp whats wrong with you phone? you change your number?


----------



## RollinBlue

yes !!!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 1 2009, 08:32 PM~12580196
> *LOL IM FUCKEN BORED GOING THROUGH ALL THE FUCKEN OFF TOPIC TOPICS THEYR AINT SHIT TO DO WISH I COULD HAVE GONE TO THE NEW YEARS PICNIC
> *


*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 1 2009, 07:51 PM~12580400
> *yo casp whats wrong with you phone? you change your number?
> *


ITS OFF FOR A WHILE ILL PM U THE NUMBER TO GET A HOLD OF ME AT


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 1 2009, 09:53 PM~12580423
> *ITS OFF FOR A WHILE ILL PM U THE NUMBER TO GET A HOLD OF ME AT
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 1 2009, 10:53 PM~12580423
> *ITS OFF FOR A WHILE ILL PM U THE NUMBER TO GET A HOLD OF ME AT
> *


call me too wey.. pm so i call no ld charges


----------



## show-bound

pics of the picnic! :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

PLEASE :biggrin:
Who went?


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

SoME PIx fROM dA piCNiC ToDAy


----------



## 817Lowrider

you Desiree post them in the C.C. thread. :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 1 2009, 09:08 PM~12580572
> *you Desiree post them in the C.C. thread. :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA dATS ToO HIGH tECH FOE ME I JUz kNOE hOW TOO pOST PIXz yU dO iT


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry12580627


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 1 2009, 09:17 PM~12580656
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry12580627
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

NICE PICS DESIREE ! I HAD A GOOD TIME HANGING OUT THERE WITH THE FAM.. . . . .


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

DESIREE YOUR LENSE WAS DIRTY. . .. . BUT THEY R STILL GOOD PICS. . .


----------



## 817Lowrider

What up JR. the new paint looks fucken pimp. I diggin the painted forks look.


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 1 2009, 08:47 PM~12580971
> *What up JR. the new paint looks fucken pimp. I diggin the painted forks look.
> *


WAD UP! THANKS!


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 1 2009, 08:38 PM~12580253
> *AND SERGIO ANY MORE PROBLEMS THAT U GOT WITH ANY OF MY MEMBERS JUST PM THEM TO THEM OR ME JUST LIKE U SAY U DONT LIKE WHEN PEOPLE POST BAD SHIT UP UD RATHER THEM DO IT IN A PM PLEASE TAKE UR OWN ADVISE N DO THE SAME WITH PMS THANK U
> *


dont even start with me


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

Juan Says he will be here who wants to bet he won;t make it lol!!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jan 1 2009, 09:12 PM~12581224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan Says he will be here who wants to bet he won;t make it lol!!
> *


100$ SAYS HE WONT MAKE IT


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 1 2009, 10:14 PM~12581249
> *100$ SAYS HE WONT MAKE IT
> *


lets make it $200 he WON'T :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Your right I wont make it. lol sorry bro. If I would have know sooner maybe fit it it. I will be in Nor Cal though. I think for the Socios show. :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jan 1 2009, 09:18 PM~12581294
> *lets make it $200 he WON'T :biggrin:
> *


LOOKS LIKE WHE JUST WON 400$


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 1 2009, 10:18 PM~12581295
> *Your right I wont make it. lol sorry bro. If I would have know sooner maybe fit it it.  I will be in Nor Cal though. I think for the Socios show. :biggrin:
> *


 May 24th we Will Be There Bring The Red Killer my Wife Has A Surprise she dropped her chain to make it even Comp.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 1 2009, 10:18 PM~12581295
> *Your right I wont make it. lol sorry bro. If I would have know sooner maybe fit it it.  I will be in Nor Cal though. I think for the Socios show. :biggrin:
> *


Neta?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jan 1 2009, 11:20 PM~12581316
> *May 24th we Will Be There Bring The  Red Killer my Wife Has A Surprise she dropped her chain to make it even Comp.
> *


haha. I will bring Dangerous. I want a rematch. ahah


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2009, 11:22 PM~12581332
> *Neta?
> *


? No habla espanol


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 1 2009, 10:23 PM~12581339
> *haha. I will bring Dangerous. I want a rematch. ahah
> *


 she says it's on don't sing it bring it lol!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 1 2009, 10:18 PM~12581295
> *Your right I wont make it. lol sorry bro. If I would have know sooner maybe fit it it.  I will be in Nor Cal though. I think for the Socios show. :biggrin:
> *


Word?


----------



## 817Lowrider

haha O fo show. Raul Ill hvae to ship my bikes to your house. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2009, 11:26 PM~12581369
> *Word?
> *


need a time/date? LMK book the flight


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 1 2009, 10:26 PM~12581376
> *haha O fo show. Raul Ill hvae to ship my bikes to your house. :biggrin:
> *


 po0s OMG cuantas bikes you got now.
es okay man don't get escared it's ok to type correctly lol!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 1 2009, 10:29 PM~12581400
> *need a time/date?  LMK book the flight
> *


Sunday May 24th. Art will probably be there too.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jan 1 2009, 11:30 PM~12581411
> *po0s OMG cuantas bikes you got now.
> es okay man don't get escared it's ok to type correctly lol!!!
> *


Deep Brown and Dangerous. take em both. :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 1 2009, 09:06 PM~12580549
> *SoME PIx fROM dA piCNiC ToDAy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT'S FIRME, DAMN THE BIKES LOOK REALLY CLEAN


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2009, 11:30 PM~12581417
> *Sunday May 24th. Art will probably be there too.
> *


Got it. Ill book it at work


----------



## 817Lowrider

Hopefully THEE ARTISTICS show is still may 17th. I could stay in cali for a week. :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

THIS IS FOR ALL THE BIKE CLUB MEMBERS:
I WAS THINKING THAT MAYBE WE SHOULD THROW A CAR WASH TO GET MONEY FOR THE BIKE SHOW NEXT YEAR, WE'LL TALK ABOUT IT AT THE NEXT MEETING, BUT WE NEED TO KNOW WHEN AND WHERE WE COULD DO IT...  
SO WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK ABOUT IT??


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 1 2009, 10:34 PM~12581449
> *Got it.  Ill book it at work
> *


Let me know.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2009, 11:38 PM~12581492
> *Let me know.
> *


O Im going. me and my brother. I aint forgot about the burger you said you were gonna buy me. :biggrin: I think its called the 6 dollar burger or somthing like that. Got a egg in it or some shit.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 1 2009, 10:39 PM~12581514
> *O Im going. me and my brother. I aint forgot about the burger you said you were gonna buy me. :biggrin:  I think its called the 6 dollar burger or somthing like that. Got a egg in it or some shit.
> *


hey i got a burger for you to eat out here in the south valley. i'll buy you and your bro one along with fries but you gotta travel to Gilroy with us are you down for it?
it's this mom/pop joint called BAHA Burger.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jan 1 2009, 11:43 PM~12581547
> *hey i got a burger for you to eat out here in the south valley. i'll buy you and your bro one along with fries but you gotta travel to Gilroy with us are you down for it?
> it's this mom/pop joint called BAHA Burger.
> *


As long as your driving. I dont know anything about cali and dont want to get lost.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 1 2009, 10:39 PM~12581514
> *O Im going. me and my brother. I aint forgot about the burger you said you were gonna buy me. :biggrin:  I think its called the 6 dollar burger or somthing like that. Got a egg in it or some shit.
> *


  Just make it out here and we will go from there. If you show up early in the week we can do some other things. Just let me know and I will make sure you and your brother have a good time.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 1 2009, 10:39 PM~12581514
> *O Im going. me and my brother. I aint forgot about the burger you said you were gonna buy me. :biggrin:  I think its called the 6 dollar burger or somthing like that. Got a egg in it or some shit.
> *


FROM CARLS JR.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 1 2009, 10:44 PM~12581554
> *As long as your driving. I dont know anything about cali and dont want to get lost.
> *


 you won't big homie and i got you covered


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 1 2009, 11:46 PM~12581577
> *FROM CARLS JR.
> *


x10


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2009, 11:45 PM~12581571
> *  Just make it out here and we will go from there. If you show up early in the week we can do some other things. Just let me know and I will make sure you and your brother have a good time.
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 1 2009, 10:46 PM~12581577
> *FROM CARLS JR.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 1 2009, 10:47 PM~12581590
> *I will bend you guys over personally
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Jan 1 2009, 11:45 PM~12581571-->
> 
> 
> 
> Just make it out here and we will go from there. If you show up early in the week we can do some other things. Just let me know and I will make sure you and your brother have a good time.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for sho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SIC'N'[email protected] 1 2009, 11:46 PM~12581577
> *FROM CARLS JR.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hear there is one in Dallas but dont feel like driveing there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by PROPHECY [email protected] 1 2009, 11:46 PM~12581582
> *you won't big homie and i got you covered
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lil Spanks_@Jan 1 2009, 11:46 PM~12581584
> *x10
> *


shut up!


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

nothing Better than A California Sonic Cheeseburger.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2009, 11:49 PM~12581608
> *Once you get here, i will let you rape me form behind like we did to casper
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jan 1 2009, 11:50 PM~12581626
> *nothing Better than  A California Sonic Cheeseburger.
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jan 1 2009, 10:43 PM~12581547
> *hey i got a burger for you to eat out here in the south valley. i'll buy you and your bro one along with fries but you gotta travel to Gilroy with us are you down for it?
> it's this mom/pop joint called BAHA Burger.
> *


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: I DRIVE FROM SAN JO TO GILROY JUST TO GRAB ONE OF THOSE BURGERS....THEY ARE HELLA GOOD, PLACE BEEN THERE FOR YEARS RIGHT ON THE CORNER ON MONTEREY RD.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jan 1 2009, 11:50 PM~12581626
> *nothing Better than  A California Sonic Cheeseburger.
> *


LMAO. this dude. ahahha Man Sonic is Sonic. I bet you miss that Whataburger


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 1 2009, 10:50 PM~12581628
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 1 2009, 10:52 PM~12581649
> *LMAO. this dude. ahahha Man Sonic is Sonic. I bet you miss that plain, boring, tasteless, overpriced  Whataburger
> *


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 1 2009, 10:51 PM~12581635
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


don't hate cause you ain't ever had one j/k i don't know you homie so don't get all hurt.

yeah BAHA is the Shit. but come on down to Sonic on 152 towards Los Banos i'll hook you up with a Sonic Burger


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2009, 11:52 PM~12581650
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2009, 11:53 PM~12581657
> *Im a hater. I dunno what a good burger is.
> *


trufffffff


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 1 2009, 10:52 PM~12581649
> *LMAO. this dude. ahahha Man Sonic is Sonic. I bet you miss that Whataburger
> *


hell naw i run a sonic out here porkchop had to bring it with me from Tejas


----------



## socios b.c. prez

They should call that place "WHATARIPPOFF!!!!"


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jan 1 2009, 10:54 PM~12581662
> *don't hate cause you ain't ever had one j/k i don't know you homie so don't get all hurt.
> 
> yeah BAHA is the Shit. but come on down to Sonic on 152 towards Los Banos i'll hook you up with a Sonic Burger
> *


IM NOT TO CRAZY ABOUT SONIC


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2009, 10:55 PM~12581678
> *They should call that place "WHATARIPPOFF!!!!"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

Buffalo Burger From Casa de Fruta is also the BOMB.

okay enuff about food porkchop is getting hungry now .and me too lol!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO+Jan 1 2009, 11:55 PM~12581675-->
> 
> 
> 
> hell naw i run a sonic out here. Im a porkchop. Had to bring it with me from Tejas
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2009, 11:55 PM~12581678
> *They should call that place WHATAHATER!!!</span>*


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jan 1 2009, 10:57 PM~12581694
> *Buffalo Burger From Casa de Fruta is also the BOMB.
> 
> okay enuff about food  porkchop is getting hungry now .and me too lol!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 

WHERE DO YOU LIVE????


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 1 2009, 10:58 PM~12581698
> *haha
> WHATAHATER!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 1 2009, 10:59 PM~12581708
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> WHERE DO YOU LIVE????
> *


 i live in Hollister


----------



## 817Lowrider

Forgot. Congrats on the 20th Danny. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jan 1 2009, 11:00 PM~12581718
> *i live in Hollister
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 1 2009, 11:00 PM~12581721
> *Forgot. Congrats on the 20th Danny. :biggrin:
> *


THANKS


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

well goodnight all morning comes to soon for me


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2009, 11:55 PM~12581678
> *They should call that place "WHATARIPPOFF!!!!"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 1 2009, 11:55 PM~12582073
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a nice bike. Who painted it?


----------



## Lil Spanks

:dunno:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2009, 11:01 PM~12582112
> *Thats a nice bike. Who painted it?
> *


OWNER OF FIELD OF DREAMS


----------



## 817Lowrider

yo art or casper. I need to know if the show is 100percent officially so I can book my flight and room.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 2 2009, 10:32 AM~12583645
> *yo art or casper. I need to know if the show is 100percent officially so I can book my flight and room.
> *


  50/50


----------



## Lil Spanks

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Lil Spanks, *JUSTDEEZ*
ur mine..... :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 2 2009, 12:13 PM~12584730
> *NA, NA, NA, NOTORIOUS!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

whos houre are we staying at ?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 2 2009, 01:17 PM~12584754
> *whos houre are we staying at ?
> *


deeeeezzz nuuuuutttttzzzzz! :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 2 2009, 12:20 PM~12584772
> *deeeeezzz nuuuuutttttzzzzz! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 2 2009, 01:20 PM~12584772
> *deeeeezzz nuuuuutttttzzzzz! :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 2 2009, 01:14 PM~12584739
> *they call me biggy smalls
> *


 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 6 2008, 05:54 PM~12354368
> *TX Chap!! Dues are dued on the 10th. Get at me if you need my paypal!! Late fees will be  enforced!! Any questions LMK!!
> :|
> *


*TX CHAP*
*Bout that time!! Get at me!! Late fees will apply after the 10th!!! :| *


----------



## 817Lowrider

boo!


----------



## OSO 805

:wave:


----------



## casper805

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: casper805, osorivera48, Artistics.TX

look whos online


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 2 2009, 11:17 AM~12584754
> *whos houre are we staying at ?
> *


u guys can stay at the pad in fresno if u guys dont wana get a hotel


----------



## 817Lowrider

what up oso


----------



## casper805

dam he just joined means hes checking up on u arty


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 2 2009, 05:38 PM~12587249
> *dam he just joined means hes checking up on u arty
> *


 :0


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 2 2009, 05:38 PM~12587249
> *dam he just joined means hes checking up on u arty
> *


PM ME YOUR NUMBER I DONT GOT MY PHONE ANY MORE :|


----------



## OSO 805

:nicoderm: WERE YOU IN FRESNO YESTERDAY :dunno:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 2 2009, 05:04 PM~12587456
> *:nicoderm: WERE YOU IN FRESNO YESTERDAY :dunno:
> *


ive been in fresno for the last week


----------



## OSO 805

:nicoderm: :420:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jan 1 2009, 09:43 PM~12580933
> *DESIREE YOUR LENSE WAS DIRTY. . .. . BUT THEY R STILL GOOD PICS. . .
> *


fOO sHUT Up !!!! HAHAHA yU wAz CLOWniN oN ME ALL dAy yESTERdAY HAHA


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jan 1 2009, 09:39 PM~12580895
> *NICE PICS DESIREE ! I HAD A GOOD TIME HANGING OUT THERE WITH THE FAM.. . . . .
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 2 2009, 05:38 PM~12587249
> *dam he just joined means hes checking up on u arty
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## OSO 805

:0


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 2 2009, 09:00 PM~12589650
> *look what i found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


lol u went on photobucket and typed thee artistics huh thats wat i did and all those showed up plus alot from the sgv chapter
but that cars from another artistics not this club


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 2 2009, 10:00 PM~12589650
> *look what i found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


UMMM dATz aNOTHER kLUb ! dAT ANT Uz


----------



## casper805

yea thats artistics in pomona


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 2 2009, 11:00 PM~12589650
> *look what i found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :nono:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 2 2009, 10:25 PM~12589967
> *lol u went on photobucket and typed thee artistics huh thats wat i did and all those showed up plus alot from the sgv chapter
> but that cars from another artistics not this club
> *


  I DIDENT SAY IT WAS DID I CASPER :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 2 2009, 10:32 PM~12590077
> *:nono:
> *


PROGRESS ON FRAMES :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 2 2009, 11:46 PM~12590276
> *PROGRESS ON FRAMES  :biggrin:  :dunno:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

5 Years strong huh?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 3 2009, 09:44 AM~12592865
> *5 Years strong huh?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

nice bike! and casper your gay.


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 3 2009, 02:55 PM~12593893
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice bike! and casper your gay.
> *


x10


----------



## 817Lowrider

Cruising tonight.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 3 2009, 04:33 PM~12594512
> *Cruising tonight.
> *


lets roll


----------



## casper805




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## OSO 805

:0  WHENS THE NEXT MEATING????


----------



## Lil Spanks

YEA CASPER WHEN?????


----------



## CADDY EXTRA

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 3 2009, 03:08 PM~12594704
> *BIKE SHOW IS NO MORE......HAVING A PICNIC INSTED....
> *


WHEN AND WHERE ARE YOU GUYS HAVING THAT PICNIC?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA_@Jan 3 2009, 05:15 PM~12594738
> *WHEN  AND WHERE ARE YOU GUYS HAVING THAT PICNIC?
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 3 2009, 05:08 PM~12594704
> *BIKE SHOW IS NO MORE......HAVING A PICNIC INSTED....
> *



:angry: NVRMND.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 3 2009, 05:21 PM~12594766
> *:angry:  NVRMND.
> *


ASK CASPER YOU DADDY


----------



## 817Lowrider

NEVER MIND. Yall bullshitting me. Its like pulling teeth to get details. I got a prereg form and a exceptance form I made on excel. So forget It I aint goin.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 3 2009, 05:26 PM~12594788
> *NEVER MIND. Yall bullshitting me. Its like pulling teeth to get details. I got a prereg form and a exceptance form I made on excel. So forget It I aint goin.
> *


SEND ME THE PER REG..ASS :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 3 2009, 05:26 PM~12594788
> *NEVER MIND. Yall bullshitting me. Its like pulling teeth to get details. I got a prereg form and a exceptance form I made on excel. So forget It I aint goin.
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 3 2009, 03:26 PM~12594788
> *NEVER MIND. Yall bullshitting me. Its like pulling teeth to get details. I got a prereg form and a exceptance form I made on excel. So forget It I aint goin.
> *


arts just trying to piss all u off bike shows still on 
next meeting is sometime in februrary ill let u guys know wat day exactly


----------



## 817Lowrider

I got the spread sheets. if you got microsoft office I can send them to yall via email. lmk


----------



## casper805

bike show will b may 17th all bike clubs welcome to come 
who evers coming down from texas socios show is on the 24th whe will b rolling to that show to


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 3 2009, 04:32 PM~12594823
> *I got the spread sheets. if you got microsoft office I can send them to yall via email. lmk
> *


Just print one out and mail it to him so they can make copys.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 3 2009, 05:32 PM~12594827
> *bike show will b may 17th all bike clubs welcome to come
> who evers coming down from texas socios show is on the 24th whe will b rolling to that show to
> *


I talked to my boss and got the week off. From the 16th till the 25th. Next thing I gotta due is buy my tickets to LA and From Sac.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 3 2009, 05:32 PM~12594830
> *Just print one out and mail it to him so they can make copys.
> *


most definetly. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

what is the cost of lodging in LA?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 3 2009, 04:34 PM~12594836
> *I talked to my boss and got the week off. From the 16th till the 25th. Next thing I gotta due is buy my tickets to LA and From Sac.
> *


  How you going to get from LA to here?


----------



## Lil Spanks

SLEEP UNDER THE ORANGE COUNTY BRIDGE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 3 2009, 05:35 PM~12594847
> *  How you going to get from LA to here?
> *


Me and my bro are gonna bus is. Greyhound


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 3 2009, 04:38 PM~12594857
> *Me and my bro are gonna but is. Greyhound
> *


Make sure you get the express or else your going to stop at every single little shitty town.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 3 2009, 05:38 PM~12594857
> *Me and my bro are gonna ride raul
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 3 2009, 05:50 PM~12594934
> *Make sure you get the express or else your going to stop at every single little shitty town.
> *


4 sho


----------



## show-bound

all i know if im going to la i wanna meet Danny D and see some Lifestyle Rides!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 3 2009, 04:54 PM~12594969
> *all i know if im going to la i wanna meet Danny D and see some Lifestyle Rides!
> *


Just wait till the super show.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 3 2009, 05:54 PM~12594969
> *all i know if im going to la i wanna meet Danny D and see some Lifestyle Rides!
> *


shoot lets go


----------



## 817Lowrider

why dont i get hospitality like that art?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 3 2009, 06:29 PM~12595221
> *why dont i get hospitality like that art?
> *


uz ur gay


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 3 2009, 12:55 PM~12593893
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice bike! and casper your gay.
> *


2 bad it isnt from the club anymore


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 2 2009, 06:09 PM~12587887
> *fOO sHUT Up !!!! HAHAHA yU wAz CLOWniN oN ME ALL dAy yESTERdAY HAHA
> *


hit me up for the next car show up there so i can roll up and we could go cruise crenshaw again . .. . . . . . :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jan 3 2009, 09:40 PM~12596891
> *hit me up for the next car show up there so i can roll up and we could go cruise crenshaw again . .. . . . . .  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 4 2009, 12:29 AM~12598564
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Its Casper


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

at work. :yessad:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 4 2009, 03:43 AM~12600127
> *at work. :yessad:
> *


dam so early


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 4 2009, 09:43 PM~12600127
> *at work. :yessad:
> *


worst :thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider

yeah. It sux. Casper i got the pre reg form and the exceptance letter done. Yall need a flyer and a location quick. Call me later. We can talk about it. We also need a couple sponsors.


----------



## mitchell26

where you work at mang?


----------



## 817Lowrider

I am a support rep 4 the BNSF Railway.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

*TX CHAP!! Dues are due!! PM SENT!! :|*


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 3 2009, 11:16 PM~12598418
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ARTyy dNT hATE AT LEAST SOMEONE wENT ToO nEW yEARz dAyy && REpRESENTEd ! :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jan 3 2009, 08:40 PM~12596891
> *hit me up for the next car show up there so i can roll up and we could go cruise crenshaw again . .. . . . . .  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: HAHAHA!
ALRiGHT FOSHOW


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 817Lowrider

Basher? Whats the plan?


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 4 2009, 11:09 AM~12601129
> *TX CHAP!! Dues are due!! PM SENT!!  :|
> *


dnt have paypal  juan u wanna cum get them during the week?


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jan 4 2009, 03:45 PM~12602678
> *dnt have paypal   juan u wanna cum get them during the week?
> *


Only if you buying me a burger. :biggrin: Haha. I can go friday


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 4 2009, 10:04 PM~12606784
> *:|
> *


:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 4 2009, 11:03 PM~12607436
> *:scrutinize: :scrutinize:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider

huh?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 5 2009, 10:13 AM~12609977
> *huh?
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider

you dirty rat!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 5 2009, 12:21 PM~12610839
> *you dirty rat!
> *


 :around:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

eh art i got the car at my bros pad next to roberts casa.. we can work on it now lagger.. bring the primer n your gun n a compressor.. lol


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 4 2009, 04:17 PM~12603419
> *Only if you buying me a burger. :biggrin:  Haha. I can go friday
> *


99 cent wendy burger!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck wendys fool. Jacks


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 5 2009, 04:03 PM~12613389
> *fuck wendys fool. Jacks
> *


99 cent chicken sandwich?


----------



## 817Lowrider

and 2 tacos


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Jan 5 2009, 04:03 PM~12613389-->
> 
> 
> 
> *fuck wendys foo*l. Jacks
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ericg_@Jan 5 2009, 04:04 PM~12613403
> *99 cent chicken sandwich?
> *


 :barf:


----------



## 817Lowrider

whataburger for then whatahaters. Hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 5 2009, 04:21 PM~12613558
> *whataburger for then whatahaters. Hahaha :biggrin:
> *


I would go there but I dont want to spend $10 for one small cheeseburger.


----------



## 817Lowrider

justaburger on texas toast. 1.00 fool


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 5 2009, 04:44 PM~12613750
> *justaburger on texas toast. 1.00 fool
> *


I dont remember seeing that on the menu.


----------



## 817Lowrider

its good too


----------



## socios b.c. prez

great


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 5 2009, 05:03 PM~12613389
> *fuck wendys fool. Jacks
> *


fuck u fat ass :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck u puto


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 5 2009, 06:24 PM~12614089
> *fuck u puto
> *


bring it bicth :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

art whem i get over there im gonna give u a tx size ass woopin!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 5 2009, 05:34 PM~12614187
> *art whem i get over there im gonna give u a tx size ass woopin!
> *


Art prefers "California Putaso's" :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 5 2009, 06:45 PM~12614303
> *Art prefers "California Putaso's"  :|
> *


truuufff


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jan 5 2009, 01:25 PM~12612514
> *eh art i got the car at my bros pad next to roberts casa.. we can work on it now lagger.. bring the primer n your gun n a compressor.. lol
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 5 2009, 06:34 PM~12614187
> *art whem i get over there im gonna give u a tx size ass woopin!
> *


ill give you a l.a.p.d ass woppin :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Arts a hater.


----------



## tequila sunrise

hey casper, nice avitar...art too. FUCK IT, IM GONNA JUMP ON THE BANDWAGON AND UPDATE MY AVITAR :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 6 2009, 12:09 AM~12618666
> *hey casper, nice avitar...art too. FUCK IT, IM GONNA JUMP ON THE BANDWAGON AND UPDATE MY AVITAR :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 5 2009, 11:50 PM~12618430
> *Arts a hater.
> *


i hate u :angry:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 5 2009, 09:59 PM~12617835
> *ill give you a l.a.p.d ass woppin :angry:
> *


rodney king style hno: hno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

barher? Whats the verdict


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 6 2009, 10:18 AM~12621293
> *barher? Whats the verdict
> *


text a nikka :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

dont have ur number fool


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 6 2009, 12:28 PM~12622339
> *dont have ur number fool
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 4 2009, 01:09 PM~12601129
> *TX CHAP!! Dues are due!! PM SENT!!  :|
> *


 :|


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 3 2009, 04:30 PM~12594813
> *arts just trying to piss all u off bike shows still on
> next meeting is sometime in februrary ill let u guys know wat day exactly
> *


FUCKER GIVE ME A CALL, WE NEED TO START MAKING PLANS ABOUT THE SHOW ALREADY, WE CAN'T WAIT TIL FEBUARY...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 1 2009, 10:37 PM~12581477
> *THIS IS FOR ALL THE BIKE CLUB MEMBERS:
> I WAS THINKING THAT MAYBE WE SHOULD THROW A CAR WASH TO GET MONEY FOR THE BIKE SHOW NEXT YEAR, WE'LL TALK ABOUT IT AT THE NEXT MEETING, BUT WE NEED TO KNOW WHEN AND WHERE WE COULD DO IT...
> SO WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK ABOUT IT??
> *


SO WTF? DO YOU GUYS WANNA DO THAT???? :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

for real. We need a location! Not in feb today. So we can make a flyer


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 6 2009, 02:19 PM~12623805
> *SO WTF? DO YOU GUYS WANNA DO THAT???? :uh:
> *


sounds good, i just hope i get a car by then :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

just spoke with casper. We will have a location by friday. So that means a flyer by sunday


----------



## RollinBlue

meh im fuckin home finally


----------



## 817Lowrider

Who ever needs preregistration forms hit me up and I will send them to you. I can send paper and file. LMK.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 6 2009, 04:15 PM~12624435
> *just spoke with casper. We will have a location by friday. So that means a flyer by sunday
> *


i have two locations :0


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 6 2009, 10:19 PM~12627772
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAYMN!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 6 2009, 09:23 PM~12626999
> *Who ever needs preregistration forms hit me up and I will send them to you. I can send paper and file. LMK.
> *


wheres mine fat ass


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 6 2009, 11:18 PM~12628634
> *wheres mine fat ass
> *


pm the addy. Ill send them out friday. Art post the location so we can make a flyer.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 6 2009, 11:19 PM~12628656
> *pm the addy. Ill send them out friday. Art post the location so we can make a flyer.
> *


i thought casper had a location??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 6 2009, 11:20 PM~12628675
> *i thought casper had a location??
> *


OK Post it.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 6 2009, 11:23 PM~12628716
> *OK Post it.
> *


what....he doesnt tell me..


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 6 2009, 11:25 PM~12628727
> *what....he doesnt tell me..
> *


Damn it man. Where the PM of your address? So I can send it out.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 6 2009, 11:26 PM~12628751
> *Damn it man. Where the PM of your address?  So I can send it out.
> *


fine baby cakes


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 6 2009, 11:36 PM~12628917
> *fine baby cakes
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 6 2009, 11:41 PM~12628999
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

art step on the gas


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 7 2009, 10:24 AM~12631605
> *art step on the gas
> *


arco??


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 7 2009, 12:31 PM~12633113
> *arco??
> *


chevron.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 7 2009, 01:43 PM~12633246
> *chevron.
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

I did a layout on the trophies we need 4 the show and we need 39 trophies and 5 special award trophies. I got a chart that brakes it down.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 7 2009, 04:38 PM~12635728
> *I did a layout on the trophies we need 4 the show and we need 39 trophies and 5 special award trophies. I got a chart that brakes it down.
> *


post it :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

when i get home. Cant do it at work.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

we did that at our meeting. about what categories n how many trohpies we are gonna give out. art has that... but he probably lost it


----------



## 817Lowrider

o ok


----------



## BASH3R

I bet he did


----------



## 817Lowrider

Need the location and classes. all the info so sam can make the flyer.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 7 2009, 07:47 PM~12636932
> *I bet he did
> *


 :no:


----------



## 817Lowrider

sweet. Pm the location and classes so sam can make the flyer


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 7 2009, 11:59 PM~12639742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


??????????????????????????wtf


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 4 2009, 01:09 PM~12601129
> *TX CHAP!! Dues are due!! PM SENT!!  :|
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

bahahahaha


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 8 2009, 03:23 PM~12644284
> *bahahahaha
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

need the date fool. And the classes asap putaso


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 8 2009, 04:54 PM~12644944
> *need the date fool. And the classes asap putaso
> *


im at work puto :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

U dont work fool


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

eh art when are you gonna come down and help me with the car i got a compressor for you to primer it asshole


----------



## 817Lowrider

DAMN LADY ON EBAY TRYIN ACT LIKE I RIPPED HER OFF. LADY THINKS THE WHEELS SHE SOLD ME ARE WONGS AND A DOUBLE SQUARE TWISTED FORK IS WORK 160 BUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 6 2009, 03:19 PM~12623805
> *SO WTF? DO YOU GUYS WANNA DO THAT???? :uh:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jan 8 2009, 06:38 PM~12645810
> *eh art when are you gonna come down and help me with the car i got a compressor for you to primer it asshole
> *


real soon


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 8 2009, 09:16 PM~12648003
> *real soon
> *


*NEVER* :0


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 8 2009, 03:45 PM~12644021
> *:angry:
> *


 juan pay the man! are you coming with your bro


----------



## 817Lowrider

yes sir


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 8 2009, 11:54 PM~12648606
> *yes sir
> *


 how many days


----------



## 817Lowrider

suposedly next saturday


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 9 2009, 01:36 AM~12649837
> *suposedly next saturday
> *


cool, have to bust out the grill- ola...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 9 2009, 12:48 AM~12649986
> *cool, have to bust out the grill- ola...
> *


 :0


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 8 2009, 05:48 PM~12646508
> *DAMN LADY ON EBAY TRYIN ACT LIKE I RIPPED HER OFF. LADY THINKS THE WHEELS SHE SOLD ME ARE WONGS AND A DOUBLE SQUARE TWISTED FORK IS WORK 160 BUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


BITCH DOESN'T KNOW WARREN WONGS IF WARREN HIMSELF GAVE THEM TO HER. SHE DOESN'T KNOW SHIT. GIVE HER A NEGATIVE FEEDBACK. I'D MOUTH OFF TO THE CUNT :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 9 2009, 12:04 AM~12650154
> *BITCH DOESN'T KNOW WARREN WONGS IF WARREN HIMSELF GAVE THEM TO HER. SHE DOESN'T KNOW SHIT. GIVE HER A NEGATIVE FEEDBACK. I'D MOUTH OFF TO THE CUNT :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


X817 Teach that bitch a lesson.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 9 2009, 01:48 AM~12649986
> *cool, have to bust out the grill- ola...
> *


& Cut the Grass!! :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 9 2009, 09:07 AM~12651275
> *& Cut the Grass!!  :0
> *


hahaha.... aint like your back yard...lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 9 2009, 03:54 AM~12650889
> *X817 Teach that bitch a lesson.
> *


 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 9 2009, 09:44 AM~12651399
> *hahaha.... aint like your back yard...lol
> *


 :angry: 


:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 8 2009, 10:38 AM~12642128
> *??????????????????????????wtf
> *


my bike.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise+Jan 9 2009, 01:04 AM~12650154-->
> 
> 
> 
> BITCH DOESN'T KNOW WARREN WONGS IF WARREN HIMSELF GAVE THEM TO HER. SHE DOESN'T KNOW SHIT. GIVE HER A NEGATIVE FEEDBACK. I'D MOUTH OFF TO THE CUNT :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave her nuetral. bitch tried to say I ripped her off!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Jan 9 2009, 03:54 AM~12650889
> *X817 Teach that bitch a lesson.
> *


Bitch is crazy. Some one needs to explain prices to here.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 9 2009, 08:44 AM~12651399
> *hahaha.... aint like your back yard...lol
> *


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAH 1 time I found a midget back there.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> *Dear 2006juanh,
> 
> I still believw Warren made those. Show ne any like them. They arn't even exactly round. I don't know why he would use F&R rims, but no one never made a wheel like that.
> Even at cost, thise forks were more than $100. YOU SAID that if I send the forks you would leave good feedback.
> That is not apropriate. Look at my feedback....I have worked very hard to make everyone happy. I wish you would have kept your word. I did.
> Nancy*


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> *Shame on you~! Disn;t you get your fork??? What a waste to send you 159. + worth if forks. *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> *This buyer actually extorted additional merchandise from me to make him happy, and promised great feedback. I am so disapointed with his feedback. I felt he was scamming me from the beginning, but want to keep all of my customers happy. Thanks for your consideration. Nancy*


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> *Juan...I still can't believe it!  I have held on to those for 12 years, F&R doesn't even make them anymore.  I should have looked closer, but I was so sure :-{
> 
> Here are the facts.  I had to let Build A Bike go because I have Multiple Sclerosis.  Had it 14 years and made Major changes to Lowider History!  My MS Medication is 1300+ a month.  There is no money to return right now. (I used it)
> 
> BUT>>>I have some very awesome forks (pictures attached)  I could sent them to you if you could pay shipping.
> Could we be even then?
> 
> If not I will get ypur money someway.
> 
> I am so sorry I was wrong!  They're still cool huh?
> 
> I would also do a layout of any bike you want on my top GooGLe website!  They see it all the world!  The United Kingdom (London), flew out for the Build A Bike Show a couple years ago.  And of corse Stuff Mag found us and did a layout of my bikes a few years back. (Found us on the site cuz we're #1 in so mant searches.)
> 
> We have been in over a dozen National Mags, and did so much community service, I didn't make enough money at the Shop to qualify for Disability.  I don't care...just wanted to get the kids out of gangs and back to school.  I got everything I wanted at Build A Bike.
> 
> Well, now you know a little of my story.
> Whatever you decide, I will make things right!
> 
> Blessings your way,
> Nancy
> 623-221-5222*


Here is the 1st message she sent me.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Just move on, you didnt leave her bad feedback like you should have. Nothing you can do now.


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 6 2009, 04:01 PM~12624255
> *sounds good, i just  hope i get a car by then :angry:
> *


So who's down to throw that CAR WASH???


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 9 2009, 02:10 PM~12653618
> *Just move on, you didnt leave her bad feedback like you should have. Nothing you can do now.
> *


 :|


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 9 2009, 01:39 PM~12653877
> *:|
> *


ART, CASPER SAID TO CALL HIM TODAY FOR SURE...  
WHAT DO U THINK ABOUT MY IDEA?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 9 2009, 02:41 PM~12653891
> *ART, CASPER SAID TO CALL HIM TODAY FOR SURE...
> WHAT DO U THINK ABOUT MY IDEA?
> *


fuck casper


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 9 2009, 11:56 AM~12653497
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it's not a warren wong wheel if you can find it ANYWHERE and at ANY SWAP MEET. i found mine from united ladies, they don't carry wongs. TELL HER TO PROVE IT THAT WARREN MADE THEM. i used to have wongs and know the difference. 

give me her email and i'll set her straight :twak: :rant:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0


----------



## tequila sunrise

so anyways, i did my first pattern job on a model. maybe soon i'll try on a bike and give art some competition :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

its cool. Its done and over. I bought a 16 pixie today. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 9 2009, 04:32 PM~12654770
> *so anyways, i did my first pattern job on a model. maybe soon i'll try on a bike and give art some competition :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 hno:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

eh art are you down to work on my ride this saturday.. i need that grinder polisher


----------



## Steve9663

*WHATS UP HOMIES THEE ARTISTICS 
TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WANTS TO INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND RIDERS TO COME JOIN US FOR OUR ANNUAL PICNIC. THE PICNIC WILL BE ON SUNDAY APRIL 26TH AT BONELLI PARK IN POMONA/SAN DIMAS. SHOW UP EARLY TO GET A GOOD SPOT. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE, BRING THE FAMILY THIS SHOULD BE GOOD DAY OUT IN THE SUN. THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF FOOD AND DRINKS, EVERYTHING WILL BE PROVIDED BY TRAFFIC CAR CLUB! *


----------



## speedy187

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: sup guys


----------



## eric ramos

werd


----------



## eric ramos

fuck ur fake wongs kido 
hahaha damn that bitch needs slap the sense out of her


----------



## speedy187

erica ur still gay sup ***


----------



## eric ramos

nada new bike on hold 
been writin alot and ravin 2 ha


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Jan 9 2009, 10:58 PM~12658644
> *WHATS UP HOMIES THEE ARTISTICS
> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WANTS TO INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND RIDERS TO COME JOIN US FOR OUR ANNUAL PICNIC. THE PICNIC WILL BE ON SUNDAY APRIL 26TH AT BONELLI PARK IN POMONA/SAN DIMAS. SHOW UP EARLY TO GET A GOOD SPOT. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE, BRING THE FAMILY THIS SHOULD BE GOOD DAY OUT IN THE SUN. THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF FOOD AND DRINKS, EVERYTHING WILL BE PROVIDED BY TRAFFIC CAR CLUB!
> *


Ill be there with bike and car


----------



## speedy187

ravin blows nah i miss that shit


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jan 9 2009, 07:03 PM~12656240
> *eh art are you down to work  on my ride this saturday.. i need that grinder polisher
> *


where at?


----------



## eric ramos

yep but fuck kandi raver ****


----------



## speedy187

arent u one of them


----------



## eric ramos

fuck na


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

putasos


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 9 2009, 09:30 PM~12658994
> *where at?
> *


right here on gilbert and katella at my brothers house


----------



## Lil Spanks

ill hit u up......


----------



## 817Lowrider

:uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

took my red bike round the block. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

3000


----------



## 817Lowrider

I MEANT 2200 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 10 2009, 05:24 PM~12664407
> *took my red bike round the block.  :biggrin:
> *


I just took my cruiser for a ride right now too.


----------



## Lil Spanks

Now you think you guys are cool huh :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 10 2009, 05:59 PM~12664648
> *Now you think you guys are cool huh :uh:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 10 2009, 07:00 PM~12664653
> *:yes:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## BASH3R

arts cooler cause he rolls on creamator :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 10 2009, 07:40 PM~12664933
> *arts cooler cause he rolls on creamator :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 10 2009, 06:28 PM~12664428
> *I just took my cruiser for a ride right now too.
> *


It was cool. I have not ridden it in a while. 
Hows it ride? Paint it yet.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 10 2009, 07:10 PM~12665132
> *It was cool. I have not ridden it in a while.
> Hows it ride? Paint it yet.
> *


It had a flat tire for some reason but I fixed it. I need to change out the crank bearings cause when I first put them on there I didnt grease them so there probably shredding up in there. It happened to me before on my trike when I used to ride it back in the day. I will probably get it painted this summer but I need to chrome plater the chainguard first cause part of that is painted.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 10 2009, 08:13 PM~12665151
> *It had a flat tire for some reason but I fixed it. I need to change out the crank bearings cause when I first put them on there I didnt grease them so there probably shredding up in there. It happened to me before on my trike when I used to ride it back in the day. I will probably get it painted this summer but I need to chrome plater the chainguard first cause part of that is painted.
> *


NICE. I was suprised I could still ride a 20inch. haha. Ima get a 24inch stretch to cruise around.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 10 2009, 07:15 PM~12665168
> *NICE. I was suprised I could still ride a 20inch. haha. Ima get a 24inch stretch to cruise around.
> *


I tried to ride one the other day and I was  :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 10 2009, 08:17 PM~12665180
> *I tried to ride one the other day and I was    :biggrin:
> *


So you couldnt ride it? You prolly got a good foot on me though. haha. 26 sit to high. thats why I want a 24 stretch.


----------



## 817Lowrider

This is the one I want. I kinda want to make one out of a schwinn frame though.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 10 2009, 07:18 PM~12665195
> *So you couldnt ride it? You prolly got a good foot on me though. haha. 26 sit to high. thats why I want a 24 stretch.
> *


I rode the 20 but I think it was hard cause the seat was low and stuff like that. I remember riding my og 20" with the seat high with no problems but its been a while since I took it apart and put it away. My cruiser is no problem. :nicoderm:


----------



## Lil Spanks

U BOTH SUCK....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 10 2009, 07:25 PM~12665240
> *U BOTH SUCK....
> *


Arts mad.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 10 2009, 08:25 PM~12665240
> *U BOTH SUCK....
> *


HATE HATE HATE


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 10 2009, 08:25 PM~12665248
> *Arts mad.
> *


CUZ I HAVE NOTING TO RIDE


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 10 2009, 07:29 PM~12665285
> *CUZ I HAVE NOTING TO RIDE
> *


You can ride deez nutz.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 10 2009, 08:40 PM~12665382
> *You can ride deez nutz.
> *


 :roflmao: :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 15 2008, 08:32 PM~11875022
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

here at work. Its 5:38am here :nosad:


----------



## RollinBlue

work sucks!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 11 2009, 12:26 PM~12669748
> *work sucks!
> *


  Im off now.


----------



## RollinBlue

workin on my truck bitch broke down


----------



## 817Lowrider

what wrong with it?


----------



## 81.7.TX.

El Capitan!! I'll bring the headliner to you for sure this week before I go out of town!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

whats poppin fools


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 12 2009, 02:14 PM~12680485
> *:|
> *


 :uh: Post the date :angry:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 12 2009, 03:27 PM~12680564
> *:uh:  Post the date  :angry:
> *


X817 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

chillem putos


----------



## Lil Spanks

:angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

forget it


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Jan 9 2009, 09:58 PM~12658644
> *WHATS UP HOMIES THEE ARTISTICS
> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WANTS TO INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND RIDERS TO COME JOIN US FOR OUR ANNUAL PICNIC. THE PICNIC WILL BE ON SUNDAY APRIL 26TH AT BONELLI PARK IN POMONA/SAN DIMAS. SHOW UP EARLY TO GET A GOOD SPOT. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE, BRING THE FAMILY THIS SHOULD BE GOOD DAY OUT IN THE SUN. THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF FOOD AND DRINKS, EVERYTHING WILL BE PROVIDED BY TRAFFIC CAR CLUB!
> *


I HOPE I MAKE IT


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 9 2009, 10:29 PM~12658982
> *Ill be there with bike and car
> *


I HOPE MY BIKE IS READY BY THEN 2 :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 9 2009, 01:54 PM~12653981
> *fuck casper
> *


what about the CAR WASH, to get money for the bike show.... and the rest for idk, new plaques?? :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

4 Members: Lil Spanks, RollinBlue, Artistics.TX, *JUSTDEEZ*
its coming :angry:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Jan 11 2009, 07:53 PM~12672333-->
> 
> 
> 
> what wrong with it?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> brake and suspension problems gotta get it right so it will transport our bikes to the shows lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-81.7.TX._@Jan 12 2009, 10:19 AM~12678301
> *El Capitan!! I'll bring the headliner to you for sure this week before I go out of town!!
> *


well talk details at the meeting to c how exactly you wana do it


we now do upholstery ooh ooh watch out ima keep learning to hook up our rides lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Lil Spanks, RollinBlue, *Artistics.TX*
ill post in ur pm tonie :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 12 2009, 06:16 PM~12682625
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Lil Spanks, RollinBlue, Artistics.TX
> ill post in ur pm tonie :angry:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

bicth


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 12 2009, 09:39 PM~12685387
> *bicth
> *


This fool. Post the location. Sam needs to make the flyer


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 12 2009, 09:44 PM~12685502
> *This fool. Post the location. Sam needs to make the flyer
> *


i need to swicth computers


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 12 2009, 10:12 PM~12686027
> *i need to swicth computers
> *


hurry up and buy!


----------



## Lil Spanks

i will give you a cali ass whooping


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 12 2009, 10:15 PM~12686089
> *i will give you a cali ass whooping
> *


 :0


----------



## RollinBlue

give em a southern beating juan lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 12 2009, 10:41 PM~12686653
> *:0
> *


damm skippy


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 12 2009, 10:42 PM~12686669
> *give em a southern beating juan lol
> *


u know this.


----------



## RollinBlue

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 12 2009, 10:50 PM~12686842
> *u know this.
> *


Bring it...and ill pm you about.....wink,wink


----------



## 817Lowrider

well pm away.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 12 2009, 10:51 PM~12686861
> *well pm away.
> *


dezzz nuts puto :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 12 2009, 10:52 PM~12686874
> *dezzz nuts puto :cheesy:
> *


:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Lil Spanks, LOWRIDING 805 JR, Artistics.TX
you brought you boyfriend along too :0


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 12 2009, 11:57 PM~12686964
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Lil Spanks, LOWRIDING 805 JR, Artistics.TX
> you brought you boyfriend along too :0
> *


 :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 12 2009, 06:15 PM~12682618
> *4 Members: Lil Spanks, RollinBlue, Artistics.TX, JUSTDEEZ
> its coming :angry:
> *


what? my foot to your ass?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 12 2009, 11:28 PM~12687396
> *what?  my foot to your ass?
> *


 :0 :yessad:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 12 2009, 11:30 PM~12687429
> *:0  :yessad:
> *


truff


----------



## show-bound

good morning bishes


----------



## 817Lowrider

well well well


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

never got a pm man


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 13 2009, 12:44 PM~12691726
> *never got a pm man
> *


 :0 sorry i was with this chick and.....oh wait you nevered been there :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

bahahaha u expect me to believe u were with a chick. And who u think i am tonyo? Ofcourse i have been with chicks. Ask ur mom. :0 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 13 2009, 03:09 PM~12692847
> *bahahaha u expect me to believe u were with a chick. And who u think i am tonyo? Ofcourse i have been with chicks. Ask ur mom.  :0 :0
> *


u ? chicks? not dudes ****


----------



## 817Lowrider

how can ur mom be a dude fruity ass


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 13 2009, 04:16 PM~12693318
> *u ? chicks? not dudes ****
> *


he thought you meant chickens


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 13 2009, 04:27 PM~12693414
> *he thought you meant chickens
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BASH3R

Them im sure juan has been with a whole lot of chicks.. KFC NIKKA :cheesy:


----------



## RollinBlue

:0 basher over here its lisas chicken


----------



## 817Lowrider

bahahaha this fool said lisas chicken. Ahahagagag


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 13 2009, 07:58 PM~12695013
> *bahahaha this fool said lisas chicken. Ahahagagag
> *


whats up...ready to kick it this weekend!


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue+Jan 13 2009, 07:32 PM~12694758-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 basher over here its lisas chicken
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Jan 13 2009, 07:58 PM~12695013
> *bahahaha this fool said lisas chicken. Ahahagagag
> *












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 13 2009, 06:59 PM~12695020
> *whats up...ready to kick it this weekend!
> *


----------



## RollinBlue

lisas rocks


----------



## BASH3R

I want lisas chicken 

yo juan how much for the pixie sprocket??


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 13 2009, 08:25 PM~12695235
> *
> *


U rollin after all?


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 13 2009, 08:29 PM~12695272
> *I want lisas chicken
> 
> yo juan how much for the pixie sprocket??
> *


19.99 plus shipping you get a 15 tenders and a family fry, gravy, and rolls


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 13 2009, 07:07 PM~12695090
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 13 2009, 07:29 PM~12695272
> *I want lisas chicken
> 
> yo juan how much for the pixie sprocket??
> *


15 shipped


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 13 2009, 07:28 PM~12695261
> *lisas rocks
> *


I dont like thier chicken. just there tenders.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 13 2009, 06:50 PM~12695467
> *15 shipped
> *


hmmmmmm, hows chrome??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 13 2009, 08:17 PM~12695684
> *hmmmmmm, hows chrome??
> *


decent. 
when did you ship my wheels?


----------



## Lil Spanks

Fuck chicken


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 13 2009, 08:43 PM~12696603
> *Fuck chicken
> *


TRUFFES


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

putting in work


----------



## 817Lowrider

nice.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jan 13 2009, 10:13 PM~12696989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> putting in work
> *


do it all bare metal ****


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

i am ****. i was stripping it with air craft remover. shit literally had 5 layrs of fuckin paint. ima go over it with my sander tommorow and then block the metal and throw some bondo. but your ass is too lazt to ome primer it for me or give me the primer


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jan 13 2009, 10:42 PM~12697400
> *i am ****. i was stripping it with air craft remover. shit literally had 5 layrs of fuckin paint. ima go over it with my sander tommorow and then block the metal and throw some bondo. but your ass is too lazt to ome primer it for me or give me the primer
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

what up putasos


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jan 13 2009, 09:13 PM~12696989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> putting in work
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 13 2009, 07:07 PM~12695090
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jan 13 2009, 11:13 PM~12696989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> putting in work
> *


If you needing some supplies hit me up. I got you on the club hook up.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 14 2009, 01:37 PM~12703519
> *If you needing some supplies hit me up. I got you on the club hook up.
> *


i would like some, but im fuckin broke. job hasnt gave me hours for 2 weeks.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

clean out yo inbox bach.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

my bad. its cleaned now


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jan 14 2009, 10:23 PM~12707156
> *i would like some, but im fuckin broke. job hasnt gave me hours for 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


get you a long board...for sanding...

is that straight enough yet to be priming....


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jan 14 2009, 09:23 PM~12707156
> *i would like some, but im fuckin broke. job hasnt gave me hours for 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ur learning :0


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 14 2009, 07:43 PM~12707454
> *ur learning :0
> *


SELF TAUGHT


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 14 2009, 07:40 PM~12707392
> *get you a long board...for sanding...
> 
> is that straight enough yet to be priming....
> *


yea i got a block sander. no it wasnt straight enough lol had some dings here and there


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jan 14 2009, 10:49 PM~12707558
> *yea  i got a block sander. no it wasnt straight enough lol had some dings here and there
> *


circle your dings 1" around from the dings take back down to metal....apply body filler, then sand with flat board or block sander<repeat as per low spots..... reprime...


spray a darker color primer...guide coat...block again... prime


----------



## 817Lowrider

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RollinBlue

You ready for the cutty


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 14 2009, 07:57 PM~12707681
> *circle your dings 1" around from the dings take back down to metal....apply body filler, then sand with flat board or block sander<repeat as per low spots..... reprime...
> spray a darker color primer...guide coat...block again...  prime
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jan 14 2009, 10:23 PM~12707156
> *i would like some, but im fuckin broke. job hasnt gave me hours for 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM Sent!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 14 2009, 10:03 PM~12707782
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: RollinBlue
> 
> You ready for the cutty
> *


ur cutty sucks :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 15 2009, 10:19 AM~12712109
> *ur cutty sucks :|
> *


buihahahahah hater!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 15 2009, 11:47 AM~12712816
> *buihahahahah hater!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 15 2009, 11:47 AM~12713316
> *
> *


did you get my pm?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Ima go take some pics of my bike and my nefews bike in the sun.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 15 2009, 12:52 PM~12713373
> *did you get my pm?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 15 2009, 12:03 PM~12713479
> *:dunno:
> *


the one with the paint code and shit?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 15 2009, 01:10 PM~12713533
> *the one with the paint code and shit?
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 15 2009, 12:11 PM~12713544
> *
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 15 2009, 01:15 PM~12713581
> *
> *


smoking is bad for u :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Yo Sam you better have a couple T shirts for me Bish. or Ill be :angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 15 2009, 03:22 PM~12714128
> *Yo Sam you better have a couple T shirts for me Bish. or Ill be :angry:
> *


what ever i got left from last yr is yalls....should ahve a 4x left

new shit coming later..


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 15 2009, 02:25 PM~12714149
> *what ever i got left from last yr is yalls....should ahve a 4x left
> 
> new shit coming later..
> *


Damn skippy. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

*LET ME KNOW WHAT YALL THINK OF MY BIKE. THE WHITE ONE IS MY NEPHEWS BIKE.*

*THEE ARTISTICS*


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 15 2009, 12:27 PM~12713684
> *smoking is bad for u :angry:
> *


I will pass that along to your mom.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 15 2009, 02:26 PM~12714649
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Why is it only bondoed behind the crank?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 15 2009, 03:42 PM~12714798
> *Why is it only bondoed behind the crank?
> *


I dunno. Thats the first mod to any bike I ever did. I cut the kick stand and bondod behind it. Its getting redone later this year. On the real though. I like it like that.


----------



## 817Lowrider

what up Monchis?
What up Mike?


----------



## tequila sunrise

:wave:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

Wut up homies :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 15 2009, 03:56 PM~12714945
> *:wave:
> *


yo mike post the big pic of Hayden in your avi :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 15 2009, 03:41 PM~12714786
> *I will pass that along to your mom.
> *


oh, u got jokes :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Artistics.TX, *81.7.TX., *tequila sunrise
Get my pm puto!


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 15 2009, 05:11 PM~12715066
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Artistics.TX, 81.7.TX., tequila sunrise
> Get my pm puto!
> *


*JUAN YOU GET NO WOOT WOOT!!!*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 15 2009, 04:14 PM~12715089
> *JUAN YOU GET NO WOOT WOOT!!!
> *


Dumb ass.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 15 2009, 05:17 PM~12715111
> *Dumb ass.
> *


Drinking tonight?? Or you aint got no moneyies?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 15 2009, 04:20 PM~12715139
> *Drinking tonight?? Or you aint got no moneyies?
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jan 14 2009, 07:23 PM~12707156
> *i would like some, but im fuckin broke. job hasnt gave me hours for 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn, looks like you have alot of work ahead of you.but that's the best part of it  . i'm supposed to check out the 79 lincoln continental tomorrow. if all is good that boat is MINE!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 15 2009, 01:32 PM~12714705
> *LET ME KNOW WHAT YALL THINK OF MY BIKE. THE WHITE ONE IS MY NEPHEWS BIKE.
> 
> THEE ARTISTICS
> *


LOOKIN GOOD!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 15 2009, 04:30 PM~12715232
> *LOOKIN GOOD!
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

u blow


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 14 2009, 11:03 PM~12707782
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: RollinBlue
> 
> You ready for the cutty
> *


what you want me to do to it

the truck works agian


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 16 2009, 08:22 AM~12715154
> *:yessad:  :yessad:
> *


damn..ment to throw back a few cold ones at the end of the week


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jan 15 2009, 08:17 PM~12717432
> *damn..ment to throw back a few cold ones at the end of the week
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 15 2009, 08:12 PM~12717370
> *what you want me to do to it
> 
> the truck works agian
> *


help me clean up the body.


----------



## RollinBlue

when


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 15 2009, 08:27 PM~12717526
> *when
> *


Sunday.


----------



## RollinBlue

down


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 15 2009, 09:34 PM~12717586
> *down
> *


X2!!  Ur house juan? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue+Jan 15 2009, 08:34 PM~12717586-->
> 
> 
> 
> down
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-81.7.TX._@Jan 15 2009, 08:47 PM~12717708
> *X2!!    Ur house juan?  :dunno:
> *


Dont matter.


----------



## eric ramos

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm panda sex


----------



## 817Lowrider

Thee Artistics. 2 year member.  


*Thee Artistics*


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 16 2009, 03:10 AM~12720798
> *  Thee Artistics. 2 year member.
> Thee Artistics
> *


Oh drunk Ass!! :uh:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 16 2009, 09:39 AM~12721550
> *Oh drunk Ass!!  :uh:
> *


lol just noticed the time...guess no work today...lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 16 2009, 02:10 AM~12720798
> *  Thee Artistics. 2 year member.
> Thee Artistics
> *


now u think ur cool huh


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 16 2009, 10:52 AM~12722024
> *now u think ur cool huh
> *


1.5er...lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Jan 16 2009, 08:39 AM~12721550-->
> 
> 
> 
> Oh drunk Ass!!  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2009, 09:06 AM~12721676
> *lol just noticed the time...guess no work today...lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes sir
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Jan 16 2009, 10:08 AM~12722193
> *1.5er...lol
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 16 2009, 10:08 AM~12722193
> *1.5er...lol
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Yo Sammers. You start on the flyer for the show?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 16 2009, 02:54 PM~12724045
> *Yo Sammers. You start on the flyer for the show?
> *


hahha no..i didnt know i was sapposed too..


----------



## 817Lowrider

I sent you like 2 pms fool.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 16 2009, 03:33 PM~12724393
> *I sent you like 2 pms fool.
> *


DELETED THEM SEND THEM AGAIN..

i walways ignore your messages


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 16 2009, 02:33 PM~12724402
> *DELETED THEM SEND THEM AGAIN..
> 
> i walways ignore your messages
> *


 :angry: Asshole


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 16 2009, 03:34 PM~12724415
> *:angry:  Asshole
> *


i will have it made today..need a DATE!!!!!!!


"im still doing location but will know real soon..
none of these's guys wanna pay or nothing...thats why im stressing cuz i got other shit to do...and this.."


ASSIGN DUTIES put peeps incharge of certain things


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 16 2009, 02:39 PM~12724450
> *i will have it made today..need a DATE!!!!!!!
> "im still doing location but will know real soon..
> none of these's guys wanna pay or nothing...thats why im stressing cuz i got other shit to do...and this.."
> ASSIGN DUTIES put peeps incharge of certain things
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

5-17-09


----------



## 817Lowrider

Sam quit b.s.ing on the net and make the flyer


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 16 2009, 06:21 PM~12725992
> *Sam quit b.s.ing on the net and make the flyer
> *


i had to come to work for a couple of hours ****...pack your bags, hope your ready to eat


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 16 2009, 05:22 PM~12726004
> *i had to come to work for a couple of hours ****...
> *


buhahaha. you start the brisket yet?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 16 2009, 06:23 PM~12726009
> *buhahaha. you start the brisket yet?
> *


early in the morning i will start smoking that biotch


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 16 2009, 05:24 PM~12726021
> *early in the morning i will start smoking that biotch
> *


we should be there rounf noon. You got ideas for murals on Dangerous?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 16 2009, 06:28 PM~12726063
> *we should be there rounf noon. You got ideas for murals on Dangerous?
> *


MICHEAL JACKSON


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 16 2009, 05:33 PM~12726123
> *MICHEAL JACKSON
> *


*YOU GOT ME FUKKK'D UP!!!*


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 16 2009, 06:35 PM~12726141
> *YOU GOT ME FUKKK'D UP!!!
> *



gonna put lil zipper here and there on it


----------



## 817Lowrider

*Later putos. gotta go ton the ULC meeting.*


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 16 2009, 06:40 PM~12726196
> *Later putos. gotta go ton the ULC meeting.
> *


take the flyer...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 16 2009, 05:39 PM~12726187
> *gonna put lil zipper here and there on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 16 2009, 05:45 PM~12726239
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: MAS PUTO


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 16 2009, 10:26 PM~12728850
> *:uh: MAS PUTO
> *


 :angry:


----------



## BASH3R

Whos going to lrm san bernandino?? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 16 2009, 11:41 PM~12730532
> *Whos going to lrm san bernandino?? :dunno:
> *


when is it? 

there is also this going on this sunday at ELYSIAN PARK.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=452931&st=0


----------



## 817Lowrider

que putos!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 17 2009, 01:41 AM~12730532
> *Whos going to lrm san bernandino?? :dunno:
> *


me


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 17 2009, 02:46 PM~12733926
> *me
> *


 :no:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 17 2009, 04:04 PM~12734066
> *:no:
> *


no :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 17 2009, 04:04 PM~12734066
> *:no:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## RollinBlue

meh


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Damn what a road trip!! :angry: Appreciate the hospitality Sam!! Brisket & cold beer!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 17 2009, 10:34 PM~12737030
> *Damn what a road trip!!  :angry:  Appreciate the hospitality Sam!! Brisket & cold beer!!  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 Im tired and gotta work tomorrow.


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 17 2009, 11:34 PM~12737030
> *Damn what a road trip!!  :angry:  Appreciate the hospitality Sam!! Brisket & cold beer!!  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 that brisket was the shits


----------



## 817Lowrider

1 more hour :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound




----------



## RollinBlue

meh


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 18 2009, 01:41 PM~12740596
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fat ass jaun with his big bag of chips :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 18 2009, 03:32 PM~12741299
> *fat ass jaun with his big bag of chips :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


buhahahahahahah. Lonso was muchin on them more then me. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 18 2009, 04:34 PM~12741315
> *buhahahahahahah. Lonso was muchin on them more then me. :biggrin:
> *


that mofo can eat..


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 18 2009, 01:41 PM~12740596
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


budweiser???wheres the mexican beer at tecate,corona,modelo.thats what the table needs


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 18 2009, 03:52 PM~12741415
> *budweiser???wheres the mexican beer  at tecate,corona,modelo.thats what the table needs
> *


I drink corona and when I buy... I buy corona. Not cause its mexican but because I like it. My bro is a budweiser fan. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 18 2009, 03:44 PM~12741384
> *that mofo can eat..
> *


haha.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

U DRINK :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 18 2009, 04:58 PM~12741783
> *U DRINK  :0
> *


Why yes. Yes I do.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

who's the fat chick?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 18 2009, 04:52 PM~12741415
> *budweiser???wheres the mexican beer  at tecate,corona,modelo.thats what the table needs
> *


ITS HAS STATE OF TEXAS ON THE BOTTLE :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 18 2009, 07:59 PM~12742495
> *ITS HAS STATE OF TEXAS ON THE BOTTLE  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 18 2009, 05:22 PM~12741901
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who's the fat chick?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 18 2009, 07:49 PM~12742825
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 i need to get me one of those


----------



## 817Lowrider

meh Im not a big fan of Budweiser. More of a corona/budlight man.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 18 2009, 05:48 PM~12742819
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 18 2009, 09:03 PM~12743476
> *
> *


whats crackalackin fool?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 18 2009, 07:33 PM~12743762
> *whats crackalackin fool?
> *


not a damn thing. just tinkering with parts.


----------



## 817Lowrider

cool.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 18 2009, 06:49 PM~12742825
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





> *BUT LETS BE NICE GUYS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 19 2009, 12:14 AM~12745662
> *BUT LETS BE NICE GUYS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0
> *


Ship my wheels?


----------



## BASH3R

Mannana


----------



## BASH3R

* SO. CAL MEETING!
SUNDAY FEB. 8TH
ELYSIAN PARK
11AM!!*


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 18 2009, 04:44 PM~12741384
> *that mofo can eat..
> *


x2


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 19 2009, 12:42 AM~12745912
> * SO. CAL MEETING!
> SUNDAY FEB. 8TH
> ELYSIAN PARK
> 11AM!!
> *


 :0


----------



## BASH3R

X2


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 19 2009, 11:25 AM~12748331
> *X2
> *


need you to myspace it


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 19 2009, 02:22 PM~12749636
> *need you to shut it
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 19 2009, 02:39 PM~12749785
> *i want you to spank me
> *


:0


----------



## Lil Spanks

Dukes c.c is have a picnic this sat. in orange county corner of *chapman and magnolia*, this is for whoever wants to roll, but must bring something, bcuz our club will be bbqing for ourselfs..and there will be sports involed like softball.......


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 19 2009, 12:42 AM~12745912
> * SO. CAL MEETING!
> SUNDAY FEB. 8TH
> ELYSIAN PARK
> 11AM!!
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

*This meeting is also who is staying or going in the club.....which i mean is getting kicked out !!!!.....like, exsample.....thiers lil eddie from 805, the zone from nyc???? where are they???? making some changes in 09* :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

crazy


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 19 2009, 05:15 PM~12751599
> *This meeting is also who is staying or going in the club.....which i mean is getting kicked out !!!!.....like, exsample.....thiers lil eddie from 805, the zone from nyc???? where are they???? making some changes in 09 :|
> *


 where are they????:dunno:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 19 2009, 06:15 PM~12751599
> *This meeting is also who is staying or going in the club.....which i mean is getting kicked out !!!!.....like, exsample.....thiers lil eddie from 805, the zone from nyc???? where are they???? making some changes in 09 :|
> *


NO NYC CHAPTER NO MORE I THINK U GOTTA MAKE CHANGES


----------



## RollinBlue

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mr.casper+Jan 19 2009, 07:00 PM~12752020-->
> 
> 
> 
> where are they????:dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 19 2009, 07:02 PM~12752042
> *NO NYC CHAPTER NO MORE I THINK U GOTTA MAKE CHANGES
> *


Art made a mistake. He meant Upstate NY. Not NYC.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 19 2009, 04:29 PM~12750240
> *Dukes c.c is have a picnic this sat. in orange county corner of chapman and magnolia, this is for whoever wants to roll, but must bring something, bcuz our club will be bbqing for ourselfs..and there will be sports involed like softball.......
> *


your lucky you got a car!

youd be first on the list...hahahhahahahahahha


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 19 2009, 01:22 PM~12749636
> *need you to myspace it
> *


jam on it :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 19 2009, 08:13 PM~12752803
> *your lucky you got a car!
> 
> youd be first on the list...hahahhahahahahahha
> *


bahahahahaha


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 18 2009, 11:42 PM~12745912
> * SO. CAL MEETING!
> SUNDAY FEB. 8TH
> ELYSIAN PARK
> 11AM!!
> *


I WILL BE THERE, BUT WE BETTER GO CRUISIN' AFTER ON CRENSHAW


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 19 2009, 08:14 PM~12752818
> *jam on it  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 18 2009, 11:42 PM~12745912
> * SO. CAL MEETING!
> SUNDAY FEB. 8TH
> ELYSIAN PARK
> 11AM!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 19 2009, 11:18 PM~12755861
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 19 2009, 11:26 PM~12755973
> *:0
> *


I got one of those. gonna do it up all artistics theme. Stock street. just like that.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 19 2009, 11:33 PM~12756098
> *I got one of those. gonna do it up all artistics theme. Stock street. just like that.
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 19 2009, 11:50 PM~12756366
> *:0
> *


just like that but black with a touch of gold


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 20 2009, 12:00 AM~12756494
> *just like that but black with a touch of gold
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

your retarted


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 20 2009, 12:10 AM~12756624
> *your retarted
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

buhahahahah


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 20 2009, 12:32 AM~12756844
> *buhahahahah
> *


speak english....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 20 2009, 12:41 AM~12756908
> *speak english....
> *


USE A HOE!!!




NOW WATCH ME UUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 19 2009, 10:04 PM~12756551
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sure it's not like this?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 20 2009, 01:43 AM~12757295
> *sure it's not like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 19 2009, 12:42 AM~12745912
> * SO. CAL MEETING!
> SUNDAY FEB. 8TH
> ELYSIAN PARK
> 11AM!!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jan 14 2009, 10:23 PM~12707156
> *i would like some, but im fuckin broke. job hasnt gave me hours for 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Shipped Fed Ex Ground!! PM me, for Tracking #!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

ohhh snapps


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 20 2009, 01:11 PM~12760812
> *ohhh snapps i blow
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

need that location asap.fool. Is this show 4 sure. Dont want to buy tickets and end up not having a show. :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 20 2009, 03:24 PM~12761965
> *need that location asap.fool. Is this show 4 sure. Dont want to buy tickets and end up not having a show. :angry:
> *


ill get back at you..ill make a couple of calls..but now im at work bicth


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 18 2009, 11:42 PM~12745912
> * SO. CAL MEETING!
> SUNDAY FEB. 8TH
> ELYSIAN PARK
> 11AM!!
> *


nO</span> ShIRTS wE ARE TAkEING oRDERS RIGHT nOW!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 20 2009, 02:14 PM~12761889
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 20 2009, 05:35 PM~12763138
> *nO</span> ShIRTS wE ARE TAkEING oRDERS RIGHT nOW!
> *


what shirts


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 19 2009, 12:42 AM~12745912
> * SO. CAL MEETING!
> SUNDAY FEB. 8TH
> ELYSIAN PARK
> 11AM!!
> *


This meeting is also who is staying or going in the club.....which i mean is getting kicked out !!!!.....like, exsample.....thiers lil eddie from 805, the zone from nyc???? where are they???? making some changes in 09


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 20 2009, 07:14 PM~12764793
> *what shirts
> *


 :uh:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 20 2009, 09:14 PM~12764793
> *what shirts
> *


exactly


----------



## Lil Spanks

:dunno:


----------



## osorivera48

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 20 2009, 07:14 PM~12764793
> *what shirts
> *


ARTISTIC SHIRTS!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by osorivera48_@Jan 20 2009, 10:18 PM~12767175
> *ARTISTIC SHIRTS!
> *


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 20 2009, 07:18 PM~12764855
> *This meeting is also who is staying or going in the club.....which i mean is getting kicked out !!!!.....like, exsample.....thiers lil eddie from 805, the zone from nyc???? where are they???? making some changes in 09
> *


so every one has to go again from every chapter too!!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 20 2009, 10:58 AM~12760694
> *Shipped Fed Ex Ground!! PM me, for Tracking #!!
> *


 :0 thanks homaay i appreciate it!


----------



## 817Lowrider

I will have all my chaps orders fro shirts in a few days. In time for yalls meeting.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 21 2009, 12:56 AM~12767659
> *I will have all my chaps orders fro shirts in a few days. In time for yalls meeting.
> *


what are they going to say :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 21 2009, 12:00 AM~12767704
> *what are they going to say :dunno:
> *


Just reg shirts. I believe they will say Bike Club. We shall see. Would love to see TEXAS in there. :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

Im not really sure if ur shirts are gonna say bike club or texas but ill find out n let u know as soon as i get the info.

oh and package on its way juan


----------



## 817Lowrider

Sounds good. I was told they would say Bike club. I would apreciate it bery bery bery much if they say tx. #1 Reason. I AINT GOING NO WHERE. NOR IS MY DIE HARD MEMBERS.


----------



## osorivera48

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 20 2009, 11:00 PM~12767704
> *what are they going to say :dunno:
> *


THEY ARE GOING TO BE REGULAR SHIRTS ! 
THEY WILL NOT SAY BIKE CLUB ON THEM BECAUSE THE BIKE CLUB ALREADY VOTED ON THAT AT THE LAST MEETING !


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by osorivera48_@Jan 21 2009, 12:14 AM~12767883
> *THEY ARE GOING TO BE REGULAR SHIRTS !
> THEY WILL NOT SAY BIKE CLUB ON THEM BECAUSE THE BIKE CLUB ALREADY VOTED ON THAT AT THE LAST MEETING !
> *


So Us in Texas will have them say Texas?


----------



## osorivera48

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 20 2009, 11:15 PM~12767892
> *So Us in Texas will have them say Texas?
> *


NO ASK YOUR PRESIDENT THEY VOTED ON THIS !


----------



## 817Lowrider

Do you mean ask Art?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by osorivera48_@Jan 21 2009, 01:16 AM~12767904
> *NO ASK YOUR PRESIDENT THEY VOTED ON THIS !
> *


OSO, WE DONT GET TO VOTE NOR HAVE A SAY>>> HIS PRES WOULD BE ART, MEANING HE IS TX CHAP BC PRES


----------



## osorivera48

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 20 2009, 11:16 PM~12767912
> *Do you mean ask Art?
> *


ASK ART !


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by osorivera48_@Jan 21 2009, 12:20 AM~12767951
> *ASK ART !
> *


No Problem.


----------



## show-bound

i got a closet full of so cal shirts im not using....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 21 2009, 12:26 AM~12768040
> *i got a closet full of so cal shirts im not using....
> *


PM SENT FOOL.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 20 2009, 11:26 PM~12768040
> *i got a closet full of so cal shirts im not using....
> *


wht color ? :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 21 2009, 01:35 AM~12768174
> *wht color ? :0
> *


blacks
30ths from the last batch....

2s,2m,


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 20 2009, 11:37 PM~12768210
> *blacks
> 30ths from the last batch....
> 
> 2s,2m,
> *


AWWW WE kANT uSE dEM nO Mo ! 
wE gET FiNEd iF wERE sEEN iN tHEM !


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 21 2009, 12:40 AM~12768245
> *AWWW WE kANT uSE dEM nO Mo !
> wE gET FiNEd iF wERE sEEN iN tHEM !
> *


Didnt know that at all. Wish art would have pmd a mexican bout that.
I got like 6 of those my self. Guess Im gonna need hella shirts.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 20 2009, 11:42 PM~12768253
> *Didnt know that at all. Wish art would have pmd a mexican bout that.
> I got like 6 of those my self. Guess Im gonna need hella shirts.
> *


oOh wHT i THOUGHT tHE wHOLE biKE cLUb kNEW abOUT THAT ! dATS y wERE ARE ALL GETTiNG nEW SHiRTS kUz wE kANT uSE THE 30tH SHiRTz nO MORE !


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32+Jan 21 2009, 01:40 AM~12768245-->
> 
> 
> 
> AWWW WE kANT uSE dEM nO Mo !
> wE gET FiNEd iF wERE sEEN iN tHEM !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Jan 21 2009, 01:42 AM~12768253
> *Didnt know that at all. Wish art would have pmd a mexican bout that.
> I got like 6 of those my self. Guess Im gonna need hella shirts.
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 20 2009, 11:44 PM~12768277
> *x2 :angry:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

*TEXAS CHAP PM ME THE AMOUNT OF SHIRT YOU NEED. EVERY NEEDS TO ORDER NEW SHIRTS! AS SOON AS I FIND OUT THE COST PER SHIRT AND DISCUSS WHAT THE RIBBON WILL SAY WITH ART. ANY INFO YO NEED TO KNOW PM ME OR CALL ME*

*MEETING IS ON SUNDAY THE 1ST AT HOOTERS IN NRH AGAIN!! 2:30PM*


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 21 2009, 01:50 AM~12768326
> *TEXAS CHAP PM ME THE AMOUNT OF SHIRT YOU NEED. EVERY NEEDS TO ORDER NEW SHIRTS! AS SOON AS I FIND OUT THE COST PER SHIRT AND DISCUSS WHAT THE RIBBON WILL SAY WITH ART. ANY INFO YO NEED TO KNOW PM ME OR CALL ME
> 
> MEETING IS ON SUNDAY THE 1ST AT HOOTERS IN NRH AGAIN!! 2:30PM
> *


put me down 

3xl reg "no tall", med, childs small,


----------



## BASH3R

Damm art needs to step up


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 21 2009, 01:52 AM~12768352
> *Damm art needs to step up
> *


2 votes


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 21 2009, 12:52 AM~12768350
> *put me down
> 
> 3xl reg "no tall", med, childs small,
> *


you but head. I asked you and you tolde me you dont need any. mr wishywashy

:angry:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 20 2009, 11:53 PM~12768365
> *you but head. I asked you and you tolde me you dont need any. mr wishywashy
> 
> :angry:
> *


WELL I JUST TALKED TO MY DAD AND HE SAID THAT ONLy TExAz cHAp wILL SAy TEXAz iN dER RiBBoN...
AND EVERyONE ELSE WILL SAY SO.CAL ! :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 21 2009, 01:53 AM~12768365
> *you but head. I asked you and you tolde me you dont need any. mr wishywashy
> 
> :angry:
> *


seeing i can only use 1 of the many i have..... :twak:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 21 2009, 01:01 AM~12768431
> *WELL I JUST TALKED TO MY DAD AND HE SAID THAT ONLy TExAz cHAp wILL SAy TEXAz iN dER RiBBoN...
> AND EVERyONE ELSE WILL SAY SO.CAL !  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: *WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 21 2009, 02:01 AM~12768431
> *WELL I JUST TALKED TO MY DAD AND HE SAID THAT ONLy TExAz cHAp wILL SAy TEXAz iN dER RiBBoN...
> AND EVERyONE ELSE WILL SAY SO.CAL !  :biggrin:
> *


tell the HEFE welcome to layitlow!
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 21 2009, 01:01 AM~12768435
> *seeing i can only use 1 of the many i have..... :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

lucky ass texas getting there wishes granted 




but i still dont like the cowboys


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 21 2009, 01:02 AM~12768447
> *tell the HEFE welcome to layitlow!
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


x2 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 21 2009, 01:05 AM~12768477
> *lucky ass texas getting there wishes granted
> but i still dont like the cowboys
> *


F*CK you basher you lil asshole. PULL RANK FOOL>2 year member. get in line. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 21 2009, 02:05 AM~12768477
> *lucky ass texas getting there wishes granted
> but i still dont like the cowboys
> *


i dont like them either... :nosad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 21 2009, 01:06 AM~12768496
> *i dont like them either... :nosad:
> *


ohhh lying ass. :uh:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 21 2009, 02:07 AM~12768502
> *ohhh lying ass. :uh:
> *


i dont..them mofos on the chit list till preseason! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 21 2009, 01:08 AM~12768508
> *i dont..them mofos on the chit list till preseason! :biggrin:
> *


dem fighten words!!! :angry:


----------



## BASH3R

Juan i say u go try out for the cheerleading squad for the cowboys :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 21 2009, 01:09 AM~12768515
> *Juan i say u go try out for the cheerleading squad for the cowboys :0
> *


3rd Generation cowboy fan fool. :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

Then i guess u should go apply at hooters right?? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 21 2009, 01:11 AM~12768538
> *Then i guess u should go apply at hooters right?? :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


asshole I luv hooters thought good shit.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 21 2009, 12:02 AM~12768447
> *tell the HEFE welcome to layitlow!
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


LOLz hE SAiD GRACIAS


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32+Jan 21 2009, 02:01 AM~12768431-->
> 
> 
> 
> WELL I JUST TALKED TO MY DAD AND HE SAID THAT ONLy TExAz cHAp wILL SAy TEXAz iN dER RiBBoN...
> AND EVERyONE ELSE WILL SAY SO.CAL !  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :worship:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Jan 21 2009, 01:50 AM~12768326
> *TEXAS CHAP PM ME THE AMOUNT OF SHIRT YOU NEED. EVERY NEEDS TO ORDER NEW SHIRTS! AS SOON AS I FIND OUT THE COST PER SHIRT AND DISCUSS WHAT THE RIBBON WILL SAY WITH ART. ANY INFO YO NEED TO KNOW PM ME OR CALL ME
> 
> MEETING IS ON SUNDAY THE 1ST AT HOOTERS IN NRH AGAIN!! 2:30PM
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 21 2009, 08:31 AM~12769374
> *:worship:
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 18 2009, 11:42 PM~12745912
> *nO</span> ShIRTS wE ARE TAkEING oRDERS RIGHT nOW!
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

whats up Artman


----------



## Lil Spanks

:scrutinize:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

ANY 1 INTRESTED IN A PIT ? IM ASKING 200.. . ... .

MALE









FEMALE


----------



## Lil Spanks

ill give u 100 :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

FOO U DONT EVEN LIKE DOGS. . . .SPECIALLY PITS


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 21 2009, 08:08 PM~12777288
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lets roll.


----------



## 817Lowrider

4 show


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jan 21 2009, 10:06 PM~12777255
> *FOO U DONT EVEN LIKE DOGS. . . .SPECIALLY PITS
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn it man


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 22 2009, 09:49 AM~12780788
> *damn it man
> *


go to work :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I am at work


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 22 2009, 10:17 AM~12780946
> *I am at work
> *


do something than :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

meh


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 22 2009, 11:41 AM~12781519
> *meh
> *


besides that :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

location


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 22 2009, 12:24 PM~12781901
> *location
> *


of ur ass


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

HERE ARE THE STREETLOW SHOW DATES THAT ARE COMFIRMED....

*AUGUST 16, 2009 - COSTA MESA FAIRGROUNDS*

MORE DATES TO COME (FRESNO, TULARE) WE'RE JUST WAITING FOR CONFIRMATION OF DATES.....


----------



## 817Lowrider

wuhahahahaha


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 22 2009, 02:58 PM~12783289
> *:|
> *


:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

whats ur deal buddy?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 22 2009, 04:05 PM~12783806
> *whats ur deal buddy?
> *


:|


----------



## RollinBlue

how much are the shirts gonna be bros


----------



## RollinBlue

how she looks?


----------



## 817Lowrider

ill tell u at the meeting


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 22 2009, 04:39 PM~12784125
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how she looks?
> *


damm better than deep brown :0


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 20 2009, 06:18 PM~12764855
> *This meeting is also who is staying or going in the club.....which i mean is getting kicked out !!!!.....like, exsample.....thiers lil eddie from 805, the zone from nyc???? where are they???? making some changes in 09
> *


fuck everything else, i've missed out on so much. i'll be there. maybe stop by king taco on my way back


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 22 2009, 02:18 PM~12783471
> *HERE ARE THE STREETLOW SHOW DATES THAT ARE COMFIRMED....
> 
> AUGUST 16, 2009 - COSTA MESA FAIRGROUNDS
> 
> MORE DATES TO COME (FRESNO, TULARE) WE'RE JUST WAITING FOR CONFIRMATION OF DATES.....
> *


Which one you going to be at?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Art ur smoking rocks


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 22 2009, 05:39 PM~12784125
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how she looks?
> *


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 22 2009, 07:03 PM~12784969
> *damm better than deep brown :0
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## charger24

looks nice what color ru gonna paint it?


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Jan 22 2009, 08:28 PM~12785836
> *looks nice what color ru gonna paint it?
> *


*BLUE*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 22 2009, 06:29 PM~12785203
> *Art ur smoking rocks
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 22 2009, 07:59 PM~12787588
> *
> *


estupid


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 22 2009, 10:23 PM~12787928
> *estupid
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 19 2009, 12:42 AM~12745912
> * If anyone is interested in joining our club SO. CAL MEETING!
> SUNDAY FEB. 8TH
> ELYSIAN PARK
> 11AM!!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

rock


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 22 2009, 11:22 PM~12788667
> *rock
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 19 2009, 07:59 PM~12752674
> *Art made a mistake. He meant Upstate NY. Not NYC.
> *


Where on upstade new york ?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 22 2009, 11:32 PM~12788808
> *Where on upstade new york ?
> *


where neal is....


----------



## Lil Spanks

*Alright the location for SOCIOS Car Club 7th Annual Car Show has been confirmed for Sunday, May 24th. The show will be hosted at Cosumnes River College 8401 Center Parkway, Sacramento Ca *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 22 2009, 11:32 PM~12788808
> *Where on upstade new york ?
> *


rochester


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 23 2009, 12:35 AM~12789568
> *rochester
> *


Yea.

That dude never saw him at no shows or nothing.who use to b down for ny


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 23 2009, 12:38 AM~12789600
> *Yea.
> 
> That dude never saw him at no shows or nothing.who use to b down for ny
> *


you talking bout Rueben aka Grimreaper? yeah hes a flake


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 23 2009, 12:46 AM~12789643
> *you talking bout Rueben aka Grimreaper? yeah hes a flake
> *


and steve with the 26 ich


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 23 2009, 12:46 AM~12789643
> *you talking bout Rueben aka Grimreaper? yeah hes a flake
> *


Yea.did he ever finshed a bike all he had where incomplete


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 23 2009, 12:49 AM~12789665
> *Yea.did he ever finshed a bike all he had where incomplete
> *


nope


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 23 2009, 12:49 AM~12789664
> *and steve with the 26 ich
> *


Bone said he talked to him. pm bone


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 23 2009, 12:51 AM~12789686
> *Bone said he talked to him. pm bone
> *


about?


----------



## Lil Spanks

we might have a location.....we might so hold your panties


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 23 2009, 12:51 AM~12789687
> *about?
> *


dunno


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

Any of you found out about puto of tears of a clown fernando.other mother fucker club hopper ?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 23 2009, 12:53 AM~12789699
> *dunno
> *


is he still in or out??


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 23 2009, 12:53 AM~12789700
> *Any of you found out about puto of tears of a clown fernando.other mother fucker club hopper ?
> *


f.t.p


----------



## BASH3R

We gotta road trip to florida and get him, i take his trike :0


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

F.I.t.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 23 2009, 12:58 AM~12789730
> *We gotta road trip to florida and get him, i take his trike :0
> *


Did that he don't live there no more.and quit his chef career.job


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 23 2009, 12:58 AM~12789730
> *We gotta road trip to florida and get him, i take his trike :0
> *


lier


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 23 2009, 12:54 AM~12789702
> *is he still in or out??
> *


dunno. PM bone.


----------



## 817Lowrider

slow today


----------



## 817Lowrider

Bout to head to the chrome shop!
hno: hno:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 23 2009, 02:16 PM~12793177
> *Bout to head to the chrome shop!
> hno:  hno:
> *


You get that figured out!! :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 23 2009, 01:19 PM~12793200
> *You get that figured out!!  :angry:
> *


yes sir. :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Just got back fromt the chrome shop mar15


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 23 2009, 05:18 PM~12795427
> *Just got back fromt the chrome shop mar15
> *


whats march 15??


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 23 2009, 07:13 PM~12795906
> *whats march 15??
> *


unvieling...

got 4 new ones!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 23 2009, 06:13 PM~12795906
> *whats march 15??
> *


Debut if DB


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 22 2009, 11:02 PM~12789753
> *Did that he don't live there no more.and quit his chef career.job
> *


damn homie you got that foo on loock. hes probably hiding in the mountains with bin laden


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jan 23 2009, 06:24 PM~12796003
> *damn homie you got that foo on loock. hes probably hiding in the mountains with bin laden
> *


Sup Bach


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

nothin muchh.. no work hours so im fuckin broke


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jan 23 2009, 06:56 PM~12796295
> *nothin muchh.. no work hours so im fuckin broke
> *


so u havent been working or u get fired..


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

]*tEXAz SHiP yOUR MONEy ToO bAShER bEFORE dAT iF yOU kAN !*


----------



## Lil Spanks

wheres my sick one shirt


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 23 2009, 08:24 PM~12797542
> *wheres my sick one shirt
> *


dNT TRip i gOT ALOT oOF dEM  
xL RiGHT ??


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 23 2009, 08:19 PM~12797488
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]tEXAz SHiP yOUR MONEy ToO bAShER bEFORE dAT iF yOU kAN !
> *


*
:thumbsup:*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 23 2009, 09:51 PM~12797729
> *dNT TRip i gOT ALOT oOF dEM
> xL RiGHT ??
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 23 2009, 12:12 AM~12789344
> *Alright the location for SOCIOS Car Club 7th Annual Car Show has been confirmed for Sunday, May 24th. The show will be hosted at Cosumnes River College 8401 Center Parkway, Sacramento Ca
> *


who's going to this besides me....???


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 23 2009, 08:51 PM~12797729
> *dNT TRip i gOT ALOT oOF dEM
> xL RiGHT ??
> *


what about my sweater!! :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Jan 24 2009, 12:13 AM~12799324
> *what about my sweater!! :biggrin:
> *


bSh fOE yU A lAGGER ...
ii bEE GOiN ToO dA SHoP !! & yoUR NOT dER ... 
EEEE sCANLESSz !! iLL giVE iT ToO yU FOR SHURR AT tHE MEETiN 
:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 23 2009, 09:19 PM~12797488
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]tEXAz SHiP yOUR MONEy ToO bAShER bEFORE dAT iF yOU kAN !
> *


*

gotcha. Yall will have all the money you need. *


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 23 2009, 07:19 PM~12797488
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]tEXAz SHiP yOUR MONEy ToO bAShER bEFORE dAT iF yOU kAN !
> *


*
i need an xl shirt.. who do i send my money to*


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jan 24 2009, 12:29 PM~12802225
> *i need an xl shirt.. who do i send my money to
> *


 GiVE yoUR MONEy ToO aRT iF yOUR nOT GOiN To THE MEETiN ! 
iF NOT dEN SHiP iT To BASheR


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 24 2009, 02:08 PM~12802506
> *GiVE yoUR MONEy ToO aRT iF yOUR nOT GOiN To THE MEETiN !
> iF NOT dEN SHiP iT To BASheR
> *


DO YOU HAVE SWEATERS????? THE SICK ONE ??HOW MUCH


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 24 2009, 01:13 PM~12802530
> *DO YOU HAVE SWEATERS????? THE SICK ONE ??HOW MUCH
> *


UMM i oNLyy hAVE oNE lEFT iTS A xL
iN bLACkk
 












dIS oNE iS gOiN fOE 35!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

dA dAy oOF THE mEETiN dER wILL bEE A bBq


----------



## BASH3R

des, u never told me wat kind of food 
is it gonna be carne asada?? :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 24 2009, 04:16 PM~12803389
> *UMM i oNLyy hAVE oNE lEFT iTS A xL
> iN bLACkk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dIS oNE iS gOiN fOE 35!
> *


would like one of these 4x PM a price


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 24 2009, 03:26 PM~12803438
> *des, u never told me wat kind of food
> is it gonna be carne asada?? :cheesy:
> *


LOL HAHAHA oOoH Myy BAd yA !! iT iS 
AMA BUy 40 BUCkz oOF MEAT !  :biggrin: 
jUSz LiKE dA LAST TiME !!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

I would like to know what kind of Thee Artistics wear yall offer. Some of my club members here in Texas would like wife beater/sweaters/hats ect... PM Details


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 24 2009, 03:44 PM~12803521
> *would like one of these 4x PM a price
> *


pM sENT !


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 24 2009, 03:49 PM~12803545
> *I would like to know what kind of Thee Artistics wear yall offer. Some of my club members here in Texas would like wife beater/sweaters/hats ect... PM Details
> *


weLL EVERyONE hAS bEEN ASkIN ME 
lETTER MEN jACkETS ARE pRETTy PRiCEyy tHEy RANgE fOE ABoUT 130-150 BUCkz oNLy THiNg wE kAN gET 
ARE wINdBREAkERz,MUSTLE SHiRTz,SWEAT SHiRTz
&& hATz i woULd hAVE dISCUESz dAT WiT My DaD


----------



## BASH3R

I really wish we can get dickie shirts


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 24 2009, 04:29 PM~12803738
> *I really wish we can get dickie shirts
> *


EEEE NA MY DADDY SAID NO TO DAT


----------



## BASH3R

Why


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 24 2009, 04:36 PM~12803788
> *Why
> *


iDkkk :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 24 2009, 04:16 PM~12803389
> *UMM i oNLyy hAVE oNE lEFT iTS A xL
> iN bLACkk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dIS oNE iS gOiN fOE 35!
> *


 :0 i want it


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 24 2009, 04:51 PM~12803869
> *:0 i want it
> *


ALRiGHT iLL TAkE iT ToO dA MEETiN


----------



## RollinBlue

me wanna hat!


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 25 2009, 09:29 AM~12803738
> *I really wish we can get dickie shirts
> *


what do you guys pay for dickies shorts over there? shops around here charge around 90 dollars a pair.


----------



## RollinBlue

my frame is done comin home sooon


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 24 2009, 04:18 PM~12803400
> *dA dAy oOF THE mEETiN dER wILL bEE A bBq
> 
> *


what bbq????


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jan 24 2009, 07:17 PM~12804414
> *what do you guys pay for dickies shorts over there? shops around here charge around 90 dollars a pair.
> *


shorts 20 bucks USD. If you get them in winter time. Its about 10.00


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 25 2009, 12:23 PM~12804875
> *shorts 20 bucks USD. If you get them in winter time. Its about 10.00
> *


damn thats good...do yous get the bright colours? theres a big trend goin round here everyone in coloured dickies and black shirts haha..i dont go much on it, i just want grey ones.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jan 24 2009, 08:26 PM~12804889
> *damn thats good...do yous get the bright colours? theres a big trend goin round here everyone in coloured dickies and black shirts haha..i dont go much on it, i just want grey ones.
> *


I get black kacki and I own a pair of red dickies :biggrin:


----------



## Aztecbike

DESIREE I WILL TRY TO MAKE IT TO THE BIKE MEETING ON THE 8TH....
I HAVE A ? DO YOU HAVE SMALL SIZES FOR CLUB SHIRTS I NEED 2-5T SHIRTS & A 5T MUSCLE SHIRT FOR MY GOD DAUGHTER??? SO LET ME KNOW SO THAT I CAN PLACE MY ORDER???


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Jan 24 2009, 08:04 PM~12805238
> *DESIREE I WILL TRY TO MAKE IT TO THE BIKE MEETING ON THE 8TH....
> I HAVE A ? DO YOU HAVE SMALL SIZES FOR CLUB SHIRTS I NEED 2-5T SHIRTS & A 5T MUSCLE SHIRT FOR MY GOD DAUGHTER??? SO LET ME KNOW SO THAT I CAN PLACE MY ORDER???
> *


oOh MANNN wELL ALRiGHT !!! 
wELL wE cAN SMALL SiZEz bT i dNT kNOE hOW MUCh iLL lET yU kNOE TOMARRoE !


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 24 2009, 07:21 PM~12804863
> *what bbq????
> *


bAShER && ME ARE goiN haLf oOn tHE foOd && iShh soO wE cAN hAVE A LiL bbQ aFTER dA mEETiN  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 19 2009, 05:15 PM~12751599
> *This meeting is also who is staying or going in the club.....which i mean is getting kicked out !!!!.....like, exsample.....thiers lil eddie from 805, the zone from nyc???? where are they???? making some changes in 09 :|
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 20 2009, 10:15 AM~12751599
> *This meeting is also who is staying or going in the club.....which i mean is getting kicked out !!!!.....like, exsample.....thiers lil eddie from 805, the zone from nyc???? where are they???? making some changes in 09 :|
> *


havnt saw zone around on here for a while, he might be busy with college?


----------



## Aztecbike

HEY DESIREE HOW ABOUT SICK ONE SHIRTS SIZE 5T???


----------



## Aztecbike

are you coming to the meeting SAL


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Jan 24 2009, 11:27 PM~12806740
> *HEY DESIREE HOW ABOUT SICK ONE SHIRTS SIZE 5T???
> *


uMMM wELL dA SiCkONE SHiRTz fOE 5t ARE 10-15 
oOh ANd aLL LiL kiD SiZEz ARE $6.00


----------



## BASH3R

Lil kid sizes as in for sick one shirts or club shirts??


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 25 2009, 12:44 AM~12807162
> *Lil kid sizes as in for sick one shirts or club shirts??
> *


NO kLUb SHiRTz =]] ARE 6.00 fOE LiL kIDS


----------



## BASH3R

Alright gracias


----------



## johnnys121




----------



## 817Lowrider

Here at work. :nosad:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 25 2009, 06:37 AM~12807653
> *Here at work.  :nosad:
> *


bahahhah already..just got home


----------



## 817Lowrider

bahaha this fool. I got your voicemail. Yes some of us have to work.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

going back to the swap meet!! :0 Sam if i come up, i'll pick that up for you!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 25 2009, 01:16 PM~12808801
> *going back to the swap meet!!  :0 Sam if i come up, i'll pick that up on for you!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

hno:


----------



## RollinBlue

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I picked up a 24inch.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## RollinBlue

pick me up a lil tiger


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 25 2009, 04:18 PM~12810259
> *pick me up a lil tiger
> *


 :uh: when I tried you said "Naw man I got to many projects!"


----------



## RollinBlue

meh dont back talk just get it for me lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

Im broke right now.


----------



## RollinBlue

excuses excuses


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 25 2009, 01:16 PM~12808801
> *going back to the swap meet!!  :0 Sam if i come up, i'll pick that up for you!!
> *



got some quiestion...make sure we on the same page g on the murals...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 25 2009, 10:12 PM~12813447
> *got some quiestion...make sure we on the same page g on the murals...
> *


call that putaso. he has been crying for you to call him.


----------



## show-bound

ahahhahaha


----------



## 817Lowrider

I checked the serial numbers and I believe its a 1964 Might sell my 16inch now... Offers excepted


----------



## Lil Spanks

* SO. CAL MEETING! SUNDAY FEB. 8TH ELYSIAN PARK 11AM!!* 
* if you still want to be in the club..i suggest you go!!!!!* 
THIS MEETING IS FOR BIKE CLUB MEMBERS ONLY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

*DFW MEETING AT HOOTERS SUNDAY FEB 1ST 2009
LOCATION: HOOTERS IN NRH. TIME: 2:30/3:00 PM*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 25 2009, 11:27 PM~12814348
> *DFW MEETING AT HOOTERS SUNDAY FEB 1ST 2009
> LOCATION: HOOTERS IN NRH. TIME: 2:30/3:00 PM
> *


FUCK HOOTERS :angry:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 23 2009, 08:19 PM~12797488
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]tEXAz SHiP yOUR MONEy ToO bAShER bEFORE dAT iF yOU kAN !
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

doing my interrior in my cutty soo


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 12:16 PM~12817569
> *doing my interrior in my cutty soo
> *


when its done its going to look like a purse...


----------



## 817Lowrider

im not gonna do the black gucci like i wanted at 1st


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 11:46 AM~12817799
> *im not gonna do the black gucci like i wanted at 1st
> *


fagggg


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 12:46 PM~12817799
> *im not gonna do the black gucci like i wanted at 1st
> *


O REALLY


----------



## show-bound

ITS FUCKING FREEZING OVER CHERE!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

fukkk u art and i am most likely gonn go all black interrior


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 01:21 PM~12818028
> *fukkk u art and i am most likely gonn go all black interrior
> *


BITTER :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

who me? Or u hahahaha


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 01:31 PM~12818099
> *who me? Or u hahahaha
> *


leather and suede!!!!

march 1st is the deadline!


----------



## 817Lowrider

bet my cutty be done 1s. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 01:39 PM~12818167
> *bet my cutty be done 1s. :biggrin:
> *


mira a los drawings for *****


----------



## 817Lowrider

I saw. U know that projects on the low


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 01:46 PM~12818225
> *I saw. U know that projects on the low
> *


everymuthafucking thing is on the low... :angry:


IM GOING TO HAVE TO CHANGE MY NAME TO "SECRET AGENT"!


----------



## 817Lowrider

bahaha I dont even know why its on the low. He's not going 4 a title.


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 23 2009, 11:19 PM~12797488
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]tEXAz SHiP yOUR MONEy ToO bAShER bEFORE dAT iF yOU kAN !
> *


*
i finally got a t shirt because bones gave me one, it is not in my hands though, it is at his shop, and now i cant wear it. you all can go suck my ass im wearing the goddam shirt*


----------



## 817Lowrider

bahahahahahaha. Damn thats good shit truth be told art drop the ball on that one. Yo zone aka steve im buying u one this time on every thing


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Jan 26 2009, 12:56 PM~12818329
> *i finally got a t shirt because bones gave me one, it is not in my hands though, it is at his shop, and now i cant wear it. you all can go suck my ass im wearing the goddam shirt
> *


that means when we have our show you better cacth a plane ticket with bones in may :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 12:21 PM~12818028
> *fukkk u art and i am most likely gonn go all black interrior
> *


ill whop all yall asses....yeahhhh


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Jan 26 2009, 11:56 AM~12818329
> *i finally got a t shirt because bones gave me one, it is not in my hands though, it is at his shop, and now i cant wear it. you all can go suck my ass im wearing the goddam shirt
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Art dont be a butthead. U will see the cutty coming


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 04:16 PM~12819981
> *Art dont be a butthead. U will see the cutty coming
> *


no im getting mad at steve.. :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

why u fucked him over on his shirt fucker


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 06:35 PM~12821258
> *why u fucked him over on his shirt fucker
> *


nope.i handed everything to buck...but he didnt wanna pay for shipping.......


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

hey art whatsup with the high build primer


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jan 26 2009, 08:22 PM~12822324
> *hey art whatsup with the high build primer
> *


u have primer ****


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 26 2009, 08:15 PM~12822255
> *nope.i handed everything to buck...but he didnt wanna pay for shipping.......
> *


that was after months of incompetence.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 26 2009, 01:32 PM~12818110
> *leather and suede!!!!
> 
> march 1st is the deadline!
> *


Wut color!! :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 08:28 PM~12822381
> *that was after months of incompetence.
> *


well lets see if he rolls to our show???


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 26 2009, 06:27 PM~12822378
> *u have primer ****
> *


mas puto! i need high build primer i only had a quart.. its all good tho


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jan 26 2009, 08:35 PM~12822478
> *mas puto! i need high build primer i only had a quart.. its all good tho
> *


puto


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 25 2009, 11:27 PM~12814348
> *DFW MEETING AT HOOTERS SUNDAY FEB 14TH 2009
> LOCATION: HOOTERS IN NRH. TIME: 2:30/3:00 PM
> *


Postpone due to conflicting schedules and lack of transportation.
Saturday the 14th


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 26 2009, 09:35 PM~12822471
> *Wut color!! :0
> *


black on black


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 26 2009, 10:07 PM~12823712
> *black on  black
> *


What happen to the flu... I mean blue? :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 11:08 PM~12823735
> *What happen to the flu... I mean blue? :biggrin:
> *


Blue is Cool! Foo


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 11:08 PM~12823735
> *What happen to the flu... I mean blue? :biggrin:
> *


i dont know why they left that in there..alll that got 86ed

i had picked up like 6 yrd of suede...all the inserts. headliner on a REAL headliner...dash and full trunk


----------



## 817Lowrider

this bitch I been talkin to for a minute just hit me upn and said "My man gets out(of the pin) in a couple weeks" and gave me a different number. Shady hoes!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 11:11 PM~12823781
> *this bitch I been talkin to for a minute just hit me upn and said "My man gets out(of the pin) in a couple weeks" and gave me a different number. Shady hoes!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


u like girls? :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 11:11 PM~12823781
> *this bitch I been talkin to for a minute just hit me upn and said "My man gets out(of the pin) in a couple weeks" and gave me a different number. Shady hoes!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 11:11 PM~12823781
> *this bitch I been talkin to for a minute just hit me upn and said "My man gets out(of the pin) in a couple weeks" and gave me a different number. Shady hoes!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


i need a rough draft of theat ula logo


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue+Jan 26 2009, 10:13 PM~12823810-->
> 
> 
> 
> u like girls? :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only from America! :0 j/p
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Jan 26 2009, 10:14 PM~12823828
> *i need a rough draft of theat ula logo
> *


Its ULC


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 11:16 PM~12823847
> *Only from America!  :0 j/p
> Its ULC
> *


 :angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 11:16 PM~12823847
> *Only from America!  :0 j/p
> Its ULC
> *


see, thats why i need a rough draft! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue+Jan 26 2009, 10:25 PM~12823981-->
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: j/p with ya fool. I luv bitches from all around :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Jan 26 2009, 10:26 PM~12823997
> *see, thats why i need a rough draft! :biggrin:
> *


COME ON!!!!!!!


----------



## RollinBlue

meh


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 26 2009, 10:37 PM~12824164
> *meh
> *


bitch ass nugga


----------



## RollinBlue

****** plz last time i check i wasnt black


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 26 2009, 10:38 PM~12824182
> ******* plz last time i check i wasnt black
> *


my mesican


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 11:41 PM~12824207
> *my mesican
> *


all ready


----------



## show-bound

NO BULLCHIT IM PAINTING THE CADDY AFTER I FINISH YALLS CHIT!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 26 2009, 10:44 PM~12824261
> *NO BULLCHIT IM PAINTING THE CADDY AFTER I FINISH YALLS CHIT!!!
> *


lies


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 11:46 PM~12824300
> *lies
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 25 2009, 11:27 PM~12814348
> *DFW MEETING AT HOOTERS SUNDAY FEB 14TH 2009
> LOCATION: HOOTERS IN NRH. TIME: 2:30/3:00 PM
> *


Postpone due to conflicting schedules and lack of transportation.
Saturday the 14th


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 11:57 PM~12824502
> *Postpone due to conflicting schedules and lack of transportation.
> Saturday the 14th
> *


why dont you just have it lonzos, wheres my infomation packet to sign off on! :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 26 2009, 10:59 PM~12824528
> *why dont you just have it lonzos, wheres my infomation packet to sign off on! :uh:
> *


? PM


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 25 2009, 10:23 PM~12814306
> * tEXAz SHiP yOUR MONEy ToO bAShER</span> bEFORE dAT iF yOU kAN !
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

ILL SEE WHO EVER GOES TO THE MEETING IN L.A


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 26 2009, 10:35 PM~12822472
> *well lets see if he rolls to our show???
> *


you think i have that kind of money?


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 26 2009, 05:45 PM~12819726
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


get angry. if you are going to reply to this please type like a normal human being, not that goofy capital shit you do


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 26 2009, 10:15 PM~12822255
> *nope.i handed everything to buck...but he didnt wanna pay for shipping.......
> *


i gave you the money i was supposed to give you


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Jan 27 2009, 06:56 AM~12826845
> *you think i have that kind of money?
> *


its in 4 months and you cant get a ticket??? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Art. dudes in college.


----------



## BASH3R

Shows mandatory right?,


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 26 2009, 11:59 PM~12824528
> *why dont you just have it lonzos, wheres my infomation packet to sign off on! :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

not all my chaps gonna make the trip. How can u make it mandatory in this economic time. Thats just retarted


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 27 2009, 01:50 PM~12829249
> *not all my chaps gonna make the trip. How can u make it mandatory in this economic time. Thats just retarted
> *


  poor!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Dont worry lonso u dont gave to go. Arts trippen


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 27 2009, 02:05 PM~12829369
> *Dont worry lonso u dont gave to go. Arts trippen
> *


i aint goin nowhere till my bikes ready!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 27 2009, 01:05 PM~12829369
> *Dont worry lonso u dont gave to go. Arts trippen
> *


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## Lil Spanks

:angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 27 2009, 02:05 PM~12829369
> *Dont worry lonso u dont gave to go. Arts trippen
> *


even makin texas shows mandatory a bitch cuase this state so big..


----------



## 817Lowrider

there is only 1 mandatory show and that is odessa. Even then u will not get kicked out.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 27 2009, 05:37 PM~12831577
> *there is only 1 mandatory show and that is odessa. Even then u will not get kicked out.
> *


kick me out....lol
i will be in a new club like it never happend :0


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 27 2009, 05:45 PM~12831670
> *kick me out....lol
> i will be in a new club like it never happend :0
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

showbound is a club hopper


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 27 2009, 06:01 PM~12831847
> *showbound is a club hopper
> *


fuck club hoppers!!!


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 24 2009, 12:47 AM~12799553
> *bSh fOE yU A lAGGER ...
> ii bEE GOiN ToO dA SHoP !! & yoUR NOT dER ...
> EEEE sCANLESSz !! iLL giVE iT ToO yU FOR SHURR AT tHE MEETiN
> :thumbsup:
> *


fuck it then is 35$ right


----------



## 817Lowrider

rollinblue is a club hopper


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 27 2009, 06:08 PM~12831937
> *rollinblue is a club hopper
> *


fuck this shit im leavin


----------



## 817Lowrider

Bahahaha


----------



## Lil Spanks

juans a club hopper


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck no


----------



## BASH3R

The only hopping that im gonna be doing is from the b.c. to the c.c. 

gonna get the plaque tatted soon


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 27 2009, 11:33 PM~12832961
> *The only hopping that im gonna be doing is from the b.c. to the c.c.
> 
> gonna get the plaque tatted soon
> *


 * U KNOW THIS. WELCOME TO THE LIFERS CLUB BASHER! *


----------



## BASH3R

Gracias juanito 

if pm u tomorrow about ur package, my dumbass sister didnt send it :angry:


----------



## osorivera48

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Jan 27 2009, 05:59 AM~12826852
> *get angry. if you are going to reply to this please type like a normal human being, not that goofy capital shit you do
> *


do yu know who your talking to !


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by osorivera48_@Jan 27 2009, 11:05 PM~12833355
> *do yu know who your  talking to !
> *


No he does not.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Jan 27 2009, 07:59 AM~12826852
> *get angry. if you are going to reply to this please type like a normal human being, not that goofy capital shit you do
> *



we got to respect all members on here g regardless of what goes down... 
i know we get silly in here from x to x...


----------



## 817Lowrider

I think he is upset because he was one of the first to pay for his 30th shirts and didnt get it untill like November.


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://ratrodbikes.com/gallery.htm


Pretty cool site. gives you good Ideas.


----------



## BASH3R

Zone better check himself cause he said that to oso's (in charge of the car club) daughter


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 28 2009, 12:33 AM~12832961
> *The only hopping that im gonna be doing is from the b.c. to the c.c.
> 
> gonna get the plaque tatted soon
> *


 :cheesy:  

my cars getting painted in amonth..interior should all be done soon! then walla!

already got it lifted, need some batteries and a rack... this yr for sure!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 28 2009, 12:12 AM~12833436
> *:cheesy:
> 
> my cars getting painted in amonth..interior should all be done soon!  then walla!
> 
> already got it lifted, need some batteries and a rack... this yr for sure!!!
> *


 :cheesy: Pix or it didnt happen


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 27 2009, 11:10 PM~12833420
> *I think he is upset because he was one of the first to pay for his 30th shirts and didnt get it untill like November.
> *


1. oOf ALL hE shOULDnT bEE TAkeIN iT ALL uP THE ASz 
2.hE sHOULd oF jUST RESPECTEd wHAT My DAD SAiD AND oRdER nEW SHiRTz
&& iF HE DIDNT GET HIS ON TIME THEN 
iF HE ORDERS ANOTHER SHIRT iLL !
MAKE SURE HE GETS HIS ON TiME ! :angry:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 27 2009, 11:12 PM~12833436
> *:cheesy:
> 
> my cars getting painted in amonth..interior should all be done soon!  then walla!
> 
> already got it lifted, need some batteries and a rack... this yr for sure!!!
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 28 2009, 01:14 AM~12833461
> *1. oOf ALL hE shOULDnT bEE TAkeIN iT ALL uP THE ASz
> 2.hE sHOULd oF jUST RESPECTEd wHAT My DAD SAiD AND oRdER nEW SHiRTz
> && iF HE DIDNT GET HIS ON TIME THEN
> iF HE ORDERS ANOTHER SHIRT iLL !
> MAKE SURE HE GETS HIS ON TiME ! :angry:
> *


not pointing any fingers..cough cough...

lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 28 2009, 12:14 AM~12833461
> *1. oOf ALL hE shOULDnT bEE TAkeIN iT ALL uP THE ASz
> 2.hE sHOULd oF jUST RESPECTEd wHAT My DAD SAiD AND oRdER nEW SHiRTz
> && iF HE DIDNT GET HIS ON TIME THEN
> iF HE ORDERS ANOTHER SHIRT iLL !
> MAKE SURE HE GETS HIS ON TiME ! :angry:
> *


No worries. I'm not making excuses for him.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 27 2009, 11:10 PM~12833416
> *we got to respect all members on here g regardless of what goes down...
> i know we get silly in here from x to x...
> *


AT lEAST SOMEONE oN HERE iS ACTUALLy MATURE AbOUT tHIs :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

All excited. Dropping the cutty off at the upholestry shop a lil earlier then expected. :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 27 2009, 11:16 PM~12833483
> *No worries. I'm not making excuses for him.
> *


gOOd :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 28 2009, 01:13 AM~12833445
> *:cheesy: Pix or it didnt happen
> *


soon puto! i got to finish some customers chit...then taking a month off to paint my ride!!!

NO EXCEPTIONS!!! 


by the way i got a pop door kit..shaved door handle kit i need to swap out..its a 35lbs for a 2 door...

make me an offer


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 28 2009, 01:17 AM~12833494
> *All excited. Dropping the cutty off at the upholestry shop a lil earlier then expected. :biggrin:
> *


oreally :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 28 2009, 12:17 AM~12833497
> *soon puto! i got to finish some customers chit...then taking a month off to paint my ride!!!
> 
> NO EXCEPTIONS!!!
> by the way i got a pop door kit..shaved door handle kit i need to swap out..its a 35lbs for a 2 door...
> 
> make me an offer
> *


I dont know what they go for fool? tryin take advantage of the uninformed, :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 28 2009, 12:19 AM~12833514
> *oreally :0
> *


yes sir income tax came early. :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

Looks like the bc :isquickly growing to be in the c.c. :cheesy:

gonna pick up a elco before may n hopefully get in the cc in the end of this year or early next


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 28 2009, 01:19 AM~12833519
> *I dont know what they go for fool? tryin take advantage of the uninformed, :angry:
> *


i would just sale the poppers....but i figuered i would just sale the whole kit together...and get another one..

the poppers are to weak...i need 50 lbs

justto buy them seperate is like 100 each... i bought the kit for less than 100!

i can buy a new kit for the same price....naw wha i meen

autoloc brand


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 28 2009, 01:20 AM~12833531
> *yes sir income tax came early.  :biggrin:
> *


all to R E N T...sucks.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+Jan 28 2009, 12:21 AM~12833539-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the bc :isquickly growing to be in the c.c. :cheesy:
> 
> gonna pick up a elco before may n hopefully get in the cc in the end of this year or early next
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Big Oso gives the OK thats the plan here too. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Jan 28 2009, 12:21 AM~12833544
> *i would just sale the poppers....but i figuered i would just sale the whole kit together...and get another one..
> 
> the poppers are to weak...i need 50 lbs
> 
> justto buy them seperate is like 100 each... i bought the kit for less than 100!
> 
> i can buy a new kit for the same price....naw wha i meen
> 
> autoloc brand
> *


homie told me he would do my doors for like 200 bills with materials. :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 28 2009, 01:23 AM~12833560
> *If Big Oso gives the OK thats the plan here too. :biggrin:
> homie told me he would do my doors for like 200 bills with materials.  :0
> *


not that hard to do...what yr model your car


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 28 2009, 12:22 AM~12833553
> *all to R E N T...sucks.
> *


shit last year it was something like that.


----------



## 817Lowrider

1984 Cutlass Supreme.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 28 2009, 01:26 AM~12833589
> *1984 Cutlass Supreme.
> *


who makes it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 28 2009, 12:27 AM~12833602
> *who makes it
> *


is that a serious question?

Oldsmobile


----------



## osorivera48

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 27 2009, 11:21 PM~12833539
> *Looks like the bc :isquickly growing to be in the c.c. :cheesy:
> 
> gonna pick up a elco before may n hopefully get in the cc in the end of this year or early next
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 28 2009, 01:28 AM~12833605
> *is that a serious question?
> 
> Oldsmobile
> *


thought it was chevy..hahahhaha
i couldnt find it on the list

i will sale my whole kit for $100.00 already prewired

http://www.thehoffmangroup.com/autoloc/det...sso?itemid=sl35


----------



## 817Lowrider

meh


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 28 2009, 12:26 AM~12833589
> *1984 Cutlass Supreme.
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks+Jan 28 2009, 02:01 AM~12833942-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Jan 28 2009, 01:26 AM~12833589
> *
> G body.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsdown:
> [/b]
Click to expand...


----------



## RollinBlue

meh work on my truck fukers

mini truckin lowrider


----------



## 817Lowrider

meh


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 28 2009, 09:40 AM~12835369
> *meh
> *


do work :angry:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 28 2009, 10:40 AM~12835369
> *meh
> *


youll see gotta wait gonna be ass clean ass any other lowrider out there meh to you


----------



## Lil Spanks

*SO. CAL MEETING! SUNDAY FEB. 8TH ELYSIAN PARK 11AM!! 
if you still want to be in the club..i suggest you go!!!!! 
THIS MEETING IS FOR BIKE CLUB MEMBERS ONLY*

ps. if anybody wants to join...head down there!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 28 2009, 12:23 AM~12833560
> *If Big Oso gives the OK thats the plan here too. :biggrin:
> homie told me he would do my doors for like 200 bills with materials.  :0
> *


advice....do not shave door handles on your daily driver. been there. fukk that.


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 28 2009, 11:32 AM~12835809
> *advice....do not shave door handles on your daily driver.  been there.  fukk that.
> *


whats up bro


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 28 2009, 10:37 AM~12835871
> *whats up bro
> *


chillin at work mayne


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 28 2009, 10:39 AM~12835889
> *chillin at work mayne
> *


stop looking at gay porn at work.. :angry:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 28 2009, 11:03 AM~12836119
> *stop looking at gay porn at work.. :angry:
> *


i cant help what you put on your site :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 28 2009, 11:06 AM~12836158
> *i cant help what you put on your site :angry:
> *


 :0 oh you like my 12 incher huh


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 28 2009, 09:40 AM~12835369
> *meh
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 28 2009, 07:49 AM~12835443
> *SO. CAL MEETING! SUNDAY FEB. 8TH ELYSIAN PARK 11AM!!
> if you still want to be in the club..i suggest you go!!!!!
> THIS MEETING IS FOR BIKE CLUB MEMBERS ONLY
> 
> ps. if anybody wants to join...head down there!!
> *


gay


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jan 28 2009, 02:34 PM~12838243
> *gay
> *


u going to show up lager???


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 29 2009, 03:12 AM~12836228
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahaha...i like that.


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## RollinBlue

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 28 2009, 08:57 PM~12842393
> *:cheesy:
> *


  Rosas Cafe off of 820 and Azle


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 28 2009, 10:00 PM~12842431
> * Rosas Cafe off of 820 and Azle
> *


u scoopin me up?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 28 2009, 09:00 PM~12842443
> *u scoopin me up?
> *


 :uh: Butthead. yeah. but the meeting isnt for a couple if weeks.


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 28 2009, 10:02 PM~12842465
> *:uh:  Butthead. yeah. but the meeting isnt for a couple if weeks.
> *


fucker y butthead you know you love me


----------



## 817Lowrider

:scrutinize:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 28 2009, 07:57 PM~12842393
> *:cheesy:
> *


bike shipped via ROLLERZ ONLY PARCIAL SERVICE


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 28 2009, 10:05 PM~12842506
> *bike shipped via ROLLERZ ONLY PARCIAL SERVICE
> *


 :0 thanks john and mike


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 28 2009, 08:05 PM~12842506
> *bike shipped via ROLLERZ ONLY PARCIAL SERVICE
> *


i bet its in a ups style van with switches :0


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 28 2009, 10:06 PM~12842527
> *i bet its in a ups style van with switches  :0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 28 2009, 09:05 PM~12842506
> *bike shipped via ROLLERZ ONLY PARCIAL SERVICE
> *


Sup Jon


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 28 2009, 01:56 PM~12839081
> *u going to show up lager???
> *


hahaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 28 2009, 08:06 PM~12842527
> *i bet its in a ups style van with switches  :0
> *


NO its a all black chromed out 18 wheeler


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 28 2009, 10:13 PM~12842627
> *NO  its a all black chromed out 18 wheeler
> *


 :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 28 2009, 10:02 PM~12842465
> *:uh:  Butthead. yeah. but the meeting isnt for a couple if weeks.
> *


just have the meeting when yall come to pick yalls chit up


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 28 2009, 10:38 PM~12842957
> *just have the meeting when yall come to pick yalls chit up
> *


dont forget im droppin my chit off too


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 28 2009, 09:38 PM~12842957
> *just have the meeting when yall come to pick yalls chit up
> *


we will be missing eric and my sis. This is a DFW meeting fool.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 28 2009, 10:40 PM~12842979
> *we will be missing eric and my sis. This is a DFW meeting fool.
> *


T E X A S....thier is no DFW CHAP ASS


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 28 2009, 09:55 PM~12843183
> *T E X A S....thier is no DFW CHAP  ASS
> *


Did I say DFW chap butthead? I said the DFW. You already know what the meeting consist of. besides we got a few prospects attending the meeting.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 28 2009, 10:57 PM~12843226
> *Did I say DFW chap butthead? I said the DFW. You already know what the meeting consist of. besides we got a few prospects attending the meeting.
> *


ic, gordo...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 28 2009, 09:58 PM~12843234
> *ic, gordo...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 28 2009, 10:58 PM~12843237
> *:uh:
> *


i wanna banner


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 28 2009, 10:00 PM~12843252
> *i wanna banner
> *


we got to find a new place that makes them LOCALLY. I will hit u up when I do.  We will discuss it at the meeting.


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 28 2009, 11:01 PM~12843281
> *we got to find a new  place that makes them LOCALLY. I will hit u up when I do.   We will discuss it at the meeting.
> *


i hate waiting


----------



## 817Lowrider

me too


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 28 2009, 11:04 PM~12843313
> *me too
> *


u suck


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

post the location for the bike show art. Sam said he needs the list of bike classes too.


----------



## 817Lowrider

post the location for the bike show art. Sam said he needs the list of bike classes too.


----------



## 817Lowrider

post the location for the bike show art. Sam said he needs the list of bike classes too.


----------



## 817Lowrider

post the location for the bike show art. Sam said he needs the list of bike classes too.


----------



## 817Lowrider

post the location for the bike show art. Sam said he needs the list of bike classes too.


----------



## 817Lowrider

post the location for the bike show art. Sam said he needs the list of bike classes too.


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn server


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 28 2009, 11:34 PM~12844729
> *post the location for the bike show art. Sam said he needs the list of bike classes too.
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

ART wHERE ARE tHE rULEz My dAD ! GAvE yU ?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 28 2009, 11:34 PM~12844729
> *post the location for the bike show art. Sam said he needs the list of bike classes too.
> *


can you guys hold up till the meeting??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 28 2009, 11:44 PM~12844859
> *can you guys hold up till the meeting??
> *


ok. Sam gonna make the flyer. when you ready


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 28 2009, 11:43 PM~12844852
> *ART wHERE ARE tHE rULEz My dAD ! GAvE yU ?
> *


hno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:dunno:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 29 2009, 12:49 AM~12844925
> *ok. Sam gonna make the flyer. when you ready
> *


give it to me now...or it aint getting done...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 28 2009, 11:51 PM~12844944
> *give it to me now...or it aint getting done...
> *


Art you heardED the man


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 28 2009, 10:51 PM~12844942
> *:dunno:
> *


wHO hAS tHEM ?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 28 2009, 11:53 PM~12844967
> *Art you heardED the man
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## show-bound

i got time to doit now..im at work...

juan send me the classes again...i will leave an areato write in the date in a majic marker


----------



## 817Lowrider

I dont have the classes anymore. Art does. I deleted after I sent them to you.


----------



## show-bound

whos this?
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendID=12764231


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 28 2009, 11:01 PM~12845041
> *whos this?
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendID=12764231
> *


oOh dATz soME oTHER kLUb 
iT aNT Uz !
AM WORkIN oN THE C.C MySPACE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 29 2009, 12:01 AM~12845041
> *whos this?
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendID=12764231
> *


dunno. Looks like a different club same name.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 29 2009, 01:04 AM~12845065
> *dunno. Looks like a different club same name.
> *


x2 from "THEE" on the buisness card


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 29 2009, 01:06 AM~12845087
> *x2  from  "THEE" on the buisness card
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 29 2009, 12:04 AM~12845065
> *dunno. Looks like a different club same name.
> *


 :yes: :thumbsdown:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 28 2009, 11:09 PM~12845106
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider

So we took the name or what. Never mind I will ask the C.C. when I go over there. I want to know EVERY THING!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

So we took the name or what. Never mind I will ask the C.C. when I go over there. I want to know EVERY THING!!!!!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 29 2009, 01:10 AM~12845116
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


i believe its hella old :wow:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 28 2009, 11:11 PM~12845126
> *So we took the name or what. Never mind I will ask the C.C. when I go over there. I want to know EVERY THING!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 29 2009, 12:11 AM~12845125
> *So we took the name or what. Never mind I will ask the C.C. when I go over there. I want to know EVERY THING!!!!!!!
> *


LIKE HOW UR GAY


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 29 2009, 12:25 AM~12845242
> *LIKE HOW UR GAY
> *


lame


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 29 2009, 12:26 AM~12845255
> *lame
> *


YES U ARE


----------



## 817Lowrider

atleast I got a bike


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

juan your coming down for the meeting?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 29 2009, 01:28 AM~12845278
> *atleast I got a bike
> *


he has a car


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR+Jan 29 2009, 12:29 AM~12845281-->
> 
> 
> 
> juan your coming down for the meeting?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No for the show in May
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Jan 29 2009, 12:29 AM~12845283
> *he has a car
> *


I would too if my daddy bought me a car. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 29 2009, 12:29 AM~12845283
> *he has a car
> *


AND A BIKE.....


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 29 2009, 12:30 AM~12845292
> *No for the show in May
> I would too if my daddy bought me a car. :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: ALEAST I CAN HOP IT...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 29 2009, 12:32 AM~12845308
> *:angry: ALEAST I CAN HOP IT...
> *


Dont get mad!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 29 2009, 12:33 AM~12845314
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown: MY NEW 12 INCH


----------



## show-bound




----------



## show-bound




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## show-bound




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 29 2009, 12:37 AM~12845342
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## show-bound




----------



## 817Lowrider

dunno what else. Any one got any good pics for the flyer?


----------



## show-bound




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 29 2009, 12:40 AM~12845371
> *dunno what else. Any one got any good pics for the flyer?
> *


DONT YOU


----------



## show-bound




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 29 2009, 12:41 AM~12845378
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuckit throw some TX shit in there.


----------



## show-bound

RIP


----------



## show-bound




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 29 2009, 12:43 AM~12845403
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a good one for the flyer


----------



## show-bound




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 28 2009, 11:39 PM~12845364
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 28 2009, 11:40 PM~12845371
> *dunno what else. Any one got any good pics for the flyer?
> *


Fuck it, just throw the plaque on that bitch.


----------



## show-bound




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 29 2009, 01:46 AM~12845427
> *Fuck it, just throw the plaque on that bitch.
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 29 2009, 12:46 AM~12845427
> *Fuck it, just throw the plaque on that bitch.
> *


 :0 :cheesy: ur here :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 29 2009, 12:46 AM~12845427
> *Fuck it, just throw the plaque on that bitch.
> *


Sup Raul? You going to the show?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

put erics bike and dragon wars.. art doesnt own a bike and the rest are gone


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 28 2009, 11:47 PM~12845441
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


simon


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jan 29 2009, 12:49 AM~12845455
> *put erics bike and dragon wars.. art doesnt own a bike and the rest are gone
> *


  :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jan 29 2009, 12:49 AM~12845455
> *put erics bike and dragon wars.. art doesnt own a bike and the rest are gone
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 28 2009, 11:48 PM~12845443
> *:0  :cheesy: ur here :cheesy:
> *


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 28 2009, 11:49 PM~12845451
> *Sup Raul? You going to the show?
> *


I think Im going to judge? :dunno: If not then I will still be there to talk shit. :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 29 2009, 12:51 AM~12845483
> *I think Im going to judge?  :dunno:  If not then I will still be there to talk shit.  :cheesy:
> *


Sweet you will see DB in person Painted


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jan 29 2009, 01:49 AM~12845455
> *put erics bike and dragon wars.. art doesnt own a bike and the rest are gone
> *


erics is getting rdone...

im going to use mikes and the dragon


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 29 2009, 12:53 AM~12845501
> *erics is getting rdone...
> 
> im going to use mikes and the dragon
> *


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

or you can put the lil green pixie whoever has a pic of it


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jan 29 2009, 12:49 AM~12845455
> *put erics bike and dragon wars.. art doesnt own a bike and the rest are gone
> *


wait till u see the 12 inch


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 28 2009, 11:02 PM~12845577
> *wait till u see the 12 inch
> *


im looking at it right now its in my pants


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jan 29 2009, 01:03 AM~12845586
> *im looking at it right now its in my skirt
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 29 2009, 12:02 AM~12845577
> *wait till u see the 12 inch
> *


Pics on the 7th. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 23 2009, 10:43 PM~12798149
> * who's going to this besides me....???
> *


:dunno:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

wait til you see my 3 wheeler.. eh when are you gonna bring me primer you asshole


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 29 2009, 01:04 AM~12845599
> *Pics on the 7th.  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jan 29 2009, 01:06 AM~12845606
> *wait til you see my 3 wheeler.. eh when are you gonna bring me primer you asshole
> *


when your bikes done


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 29 2009, 12:06 AM~12845607
> *:nono:
> *


When? :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 29 2009, 01:07 AM~12845614
> *When?  :dunno:
> *


  on the 24


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 29 2009, 12:07 AM~12845619
> *  on the 24
> *


k


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 29 2009, 01:08 AM~12845626
> *k
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 28 2009, 11:06 PM~12845611
> *when your bikes done
> *


your an asshole i need it now! ill buy it off you


----------



## Lil Spanks

its coming!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

LAME


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 29 2009, 10:40 AM~12847707
> *LAME
> *


u r


----------



## 817Lowrider

I know this


----------



## BASH3R

I know this too


----------



## Lil Spanks

yall kiss my ass


----------



## 817Lowrider

.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 29 2009, 02:21 PM~12849792
> *ill be glad to kiss it..
> *


----------



## BASH3R

Sorry art but im not gay so i refuse to kiss ur ass


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 29 2009, 02:31 PM~12849903
> *Sorry art but im not gay so i refuse to kiss ur ass
> *


----------



## BASH3R

Ohh yea


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 29 2009, 02:52 PM~12850159
> *Ohh yea
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Anybody needing paint supplies. PM me!! Club hook up!!
T.A. Representing!!


----------



## show-bound

NO FLORIDA FOR ME...going to be a busy weekend!


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 29 2009, 05:29 PM~12851096
> *Anybody needing paint supplies. PM me!! Club hook up!!
> T.A. Representing!!
> *


2000 wet dry bring the headliner already damn


----------



## show-bound

southwest has plane tickets hella cheap


----------



## 817Lowrider

ooo


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 29 2009, 05:19 PM~12851574
> *ooo
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider

boo


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 29 2009, 06:08 PM~12851470
> *2000 wet dry bring the headliner already damn
> *


Saturday!!  

Anyone else!! :dunno:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 29 2009, 07:32 PM~12852277
> *Saturday!!
> 
> Anyone else!!  :dunno:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 29 2009, 08:19 PM~12852738
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## RollinBlue

:0


----------



## RollinBlue

meh


----------



## mitchell26

smooth frame. :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jan 29 2009, 10:39 PM~12854095
> *smooth frame. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks this is just the beginging


----------



## Lil Spanks

better than d.p


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 29 2009, 10:49 PM~12854220
> *better than d.p
> *


d.p? :dunno:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 29 2009, 10:49 PM~12854220
> *better than d.p
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 30 2009, 01:49 PM~12854220
> *better than d.p
> *


what..a cup?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jan 30 2009, 07:11 AM~12856964
> *what..a cup?
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

1800 to do my interrior on the cutty. :cheesy: It goes in in 2 weeks.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 30 2009, 02:19 PM~12859059
> *1800 to do my interrior on the cutty. :cheesy:  It goes in in 2 weeks.
> *


i give good estiments huh...lol


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 29 2009, 06:09 PM~12851477
> *southwest has plane tickets hella cheap
> *


southwest owned...DOES NOT INCLUDE "CA"...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 30 2009, 01:26 PM~12859117
> *i give good estiments huh...lol
> *


black leather black suede. 600 down. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 29 2009, 09:49 PM~12854220
> *better than d.p
> *


dr pepper?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 30 2009, 02:38 PM~12859188
> *black leather black suede. 600 down. :biggrin:
> *


type of biter!
:rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 30 2009, 01:42 PM~12859209
> *type of biter!
> :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


I wanted the cheap shit but he gave me a DAMN good deal on it. :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Just talk to Rene in San Antonio. Homie is doing good. He is trying to get back on his feet. chillen and shit.


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 30 2009, 05:24 PM~12860418
> *Just talk to Rene in San Antonio. Homie is doing good. He is trying to get back on his feet. chillen and shit.
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 30 2009, 01:19 PM~12859059
> *1800 to do my interrior on the cutty. :cheesy:  It goes in in 2 weeks.
> *


dammmm..over here its only a g,,,


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 30 2009, 02:48 PM~12859245
> *I wanted the cheap shit but he gave me a DAMN good deal on it. :biggrin:
> *


just means i got good taste! :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks+Jan 30 2009, 06:17 PM~12861224-->
> 
> 
> 
> dammmm..over here its only a g,,,
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Showoff!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Jan 30 2009, 06:21 PM~12861252
> *just means i got good taste! :cheesy:
> *


owe bitch ass. I aint biteing your style. :angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 30 2009, 07:30 PM~12861341
> *Showoff!
> owe bitch ass. I aint biteing your style. :angry:
> *


bet your getting a suede headliner and inserts lil bit on the door...lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 30 2009, 06:38 PM~12861406
> *bet your getting a suede headliner and inserts lil bit on the door...lol
> *


Not a suede headliner... Well IDK what hes gonna do but Im sure it will be cool. :biggrin: and yea suede inserts


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 30 2009, 07:41 PM~12861423
> *Not a suede headliner... Well IDK what hes gonna do  but Im sure it will be cool. :biggrin:  and yea suede inserts
> *


do the suede headliner! its just material cost any way.....  

have em wrap your pillars too... the back where winshield area!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 30 2009, 06:44 PM~12861443
> *do the suede headliner!  its just material cost any way.....
> 
> have em wrap your pillars too... the back where winshield area!
> *


ohh yea I made sure to tell him that one. :biggrin: Cant wait man.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 30 2009, 07:46 PM~12861452
> *ohh yea I made sure to tell him that one. :biggrin:  Cant wait man.
> *


im glad you decided something other than that CUCCI chit


----------



## 817Lowrider

the gucci is the shit. Just pricey


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 30 2009, 07:48 PM~12861472
> *im glad you decided something other than that CUCCI chit
> *


X2 That shit was, is wack!! :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 31 2009, 10:21 AM~12866163
> *X2 That shit was, is wack!!  :uh:
> *


Neither one of yall ever saw what was talmbout.


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 30 2009, 06:30 PM~12861341
> *Showoff!
> owe bitch ass. I aint biteing your style. :angry:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 31 2009, 07:27 PM~12869524
> *
> *


boo!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 31 2009, 07:50 PM~12869659
> *boo!
> *


 :0 hno:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up homies


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 31 2009, 08:32 PM~12869904
> *
> *


u scare me


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 29 2009, 08:26 PM~12852794
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


nice


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 31 2009, 08:33 PM~12869920
> *u scare me
> *


4 show Put-O


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 31 2009, 08:33 PM~12869908
> *wuz up homies
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Its slow.


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 31 2009, 08:49 PM~12870585
> *Its slow.
> *



You should be out there chasing some tale :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

BJS A PUSSY, PIERE a WEAK mofo!


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 28 2009, 10:46 PM~12845431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: just gotta pull it out of storage


----------



## tequila sunrise

here's a back shot with the plaque mounted


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 31 2009, 09:37 PM~12869938
> *nice
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

DOES ANY 1 HAVE ANY 24" RIMS IN SOCAL THAT THEY WANT TO SELL. . .. OR COULD ANY 1 GET A HOOK UP ON ANY ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 31 2009, 11:21 PM~12871216
> *You should be out there chasing some tale :biggrin:
> *


I work this morning. not last night


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Feb 1 2009, 02:39 PM~12874811
> *DOES ANY 1 HAVE ANY 24" RIMS IN SOCAL THAT THEY WANT TO SELL. . ..  OR COULD ANY 1 GET A HOOK UP ON ANY ?
> *


I have some o.g schwinn 24inch wheels.


----------



## RollinBlue

im alittle excited just wanted to c how will look wish i had more parts to mock it it up le me know what you guys think!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 1 2009, 02:40 AM~12872519
> *here's a back shot with the plaque mounted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks niccccccceeee


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 28 2009, 09:49 AM~12835443
> *SO. CAL MEETING! SUNDAY FEB. 8TH ELYSIAN PARK 11AM!!
> if you still want to be in the club..i suggest you go!!!!!
> THIS MEETING IS FOR BIKE CLUB MEMBERS ONLY
> 
> ps. if anybody wants to join...head down there!!
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

SOCIOS Car Club 7th Annual Car Show has been confirmed for Sunday, May 24th. The show will be hosted at Cosumnes River College 8401 Center Parkway, Sacramento Ca *who's going to this besides me*....???


----------



## RollinBlue

fatass should be there


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 1 2009, 06:12 PM~12876034
> *fatass should be there
> *


Not gonna make it after all. only can go on one trip. Its gonna be club show in L.A.


----------



## 817Lowrider

*Saturday the 16th 2009 at Rosas Cafe in Lake Worth this is set in stone! You dont go you get fined $20.00! PM Dre if you would like to make Due arrangments! we have a few prospects that are supposed to be there so lets all make this! Any info pm me or call me (817)991-7732*


 Juan


----------



## RollinBlue

time and pick me up fucker


----------



## 817Lowrider

PM SENT DFW


----------



## RollinBlue

gotcha


----------



## 817Lowrider

Im out gotta watch the rest of the Super Bowl. lates


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 1 2009, 12:52 PM~12874900
> *I have some o.g schwinn 24inch wheels.
> *


yeah, but i need them by this week and your in tx


----------



## RollinBlue

shippinin overnight???


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 1 2009, 10:32 PM~12877290
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nono: seeing the pics of all the different bikes makes me rethink my class choice


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 1 2009, 09:33 PM~12877305
> *:nono:  seeing the pics of all the different bikes makes me rethink my class choice
> *


???


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 1 2009, 10:54 PM~12877566
> *???
> *


looking at all the topics of bikes makes me wana change my bike class


----------



## 817Lowrider

meh


----------



## RollinBlue

retard


----------



## tequila sunrise

are we bringing bikes to the meeting so we can do some updated pics?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 1 2009, 11:09 PM~12878527
> *are we bringing bikes to the meeting so we can do some updated pics?
> *


if you want...ill bring one


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 1 2009, 08:18 PM~12876367
> *TX CHAP!! DUES ARE NOW DUE!! $10 ON THE 10TH. :|*


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

Texas on the come up! :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 2 2009, 09:36 PM~12887528
> *Texas on the come up! :0
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 2 2009, 10:02 PM~12888021
> *:scrutinize:
> *


See you in Cali pal!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 2 2009, 09:02 PM~12888021
> *:scrutinize:
> *


X817


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 2 2009, 09:04 PM~12888058
> *See you in Cali pal!
> *


The email account that you tried to reach does not exist. Please double-checking the recipient's email address for typos unnecessary spaces.


----------



## 817Lowrider

[email protected]


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 2 2009, 10:04 PM~12888058
> *See you in Cali pal!
> *


 :scrutinize: bring it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 2 2009, 10:22 PM~12888417
> *:scrutinize: bring it
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 2 2009, 10:35 PM~12888659
> *
> *


ill give you an cali ass whopin.....you and samatha


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 2 2009, 10:40 PM~12888764
> *ill give you an cali ass whopin.....you and samatha
> *


Careful he might like it. :biggrin: Do you got a location yet?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 2 2009, 10:44 PM~12888824
> *Careful he might like it. :biggrin:  Do you got a location yet?
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

boo


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 2 2009, 11:23 PM~12889467
> *boo
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Bastard!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 1 2009, 11:09 PM~12878527
> *are we bringing bikes to the meeting so we can do some updated pics?
> *


*yes so we can update the myspace.....whoever wants to bring your bikes, can..i will.. who else*??


----------



## 817Lowrider

any1 heard from Basher?


----------



## 817Lowrider

where yall at?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 3 2009, 10:14 AM~12892053
> *any1 heard from Basher?
> *


 :no:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Who all is flying in for the show in May!! :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

we need to talk to some one about the shirts


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 3 2009, 04:47 PM~12895419
> *Who all is flying in for the show in May!!  :dunno:
> *


yeah juan..who's flying?? :angry:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 3 2009, 04:11 PM~12895668
> *we need to talk to some one about the shirts
> *


wHT dO yU NEEd ??


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 3 2009, 09:10 AM~12892018
> *yes so we can update the myspace.....whoever wants to bring your bikes, can..i will.. who else??
> *


what bike are u bringing! :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Feb 3 2009, 08:22 PM~12897549
> *wHT dO yU NEEd ??
> *


pm, sent


----------



## 817Lowrider

Dre send Desiree a pm about the shirts.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 3 2009, 10:09 PM~12898184
> *Dre send  Desiree a pm about the shirts.
> *


  Already did!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 3 2009, 09:12 PM~12898234
> * Already did!!
> *


Good job. stay on your toes


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 3 2009, 09:15 PM~12898265
> *Good job. stay on your toes
> *


stfu


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 3 2009, 09:58 PM~12898885
> *stfu
> *


bahahaha joto


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 3 2009, 11:09 PM~12899065
> *bahahaha joto
> *


how did you make out...did you get votes from everyone


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 3 2009, 10:31 PM~12899384
> *how did you make out...did you get votes from everyone
> *


All yay but you. I changed my mind anyway fucker.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 3 2009, 11:33 PM~12899436
> *All yay but you. I changed my mind anyway fucker.
> *


all that trouble for nothing...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 3 2009, 10:34 PM~12899455
> *all that trouble for nothing...
> *


exactly.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 3 2009, 11:36 PM~12899484
> *exactly.
> *


why did you change your mind


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 3 2009, 10:38 PM~12899525
> *why did you change your mind
> *


Cus I dont have time to pick it up till friday. might as well wait.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 3 2009, 11:41 PM~12899571
> *Cus I dont have time to pick it up till friday. might as well wait.
> *


necesitado


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 3 2009, 10:46 PM~12899627
> *necesitado
> *


english?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 4 2009, 12:12 AM~12899932
> *english?
> *


your needy biotch


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 3 2009, 11:13 PM~12899943
> *your needy biotch
> *


meh


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 3 2009, 11:12 PM~12899932
> *english?
> *


no


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 4 2009, 12:14 AM~12899957
> *meh
> *


talked to some wey in the 805...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 3 2009, 11:15 PM~12899979
> *talked to some wey in the 805...
> *


me too. that one puto. Talked to him today.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 4 2009, 12:17 AM~12900006
> *me too. that one puto. Talked to him today.
> *


unemployments a muthafucka...lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 3 2009, 11:18 PM~12900020
> *unemployments a muthafucka...lol
> *


buhahahaha. all these fools on th system. :biggrin: Dre dont want to drive. guess we flying.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 3 2009, 11:18 PM~12900020
> *unemployments a muthafucka...lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 4 2009, 12:20 AM~12900046
> *buhahahaha. all these fools on th system. :biggrin:  Dre dont want to drive. guess we flying.
> *


lazy mofo! the funds buying tickets :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 3 2009, 11:32 PM~12900184
> *lazy mofo!  the funds buying tickets :0  :cheesy:
> *


we aint use to them long boring drives. Im buying my tickets. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 3 2009, 11:41 PM~12900315
> *we aint use to them long boring drives. Im buying my tickets.  :biggrin:
> *


 :|


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 3 2009, 08:10 AM~12892018
> *yes so we can update the myspace.....whoever wants to bring your bikes, can..i will.. who else??
> *


i already told casper i'm bringing my bike out from storage for this. then hopefully the meeting will get me motivated again. i've been busy building model cars for people. not to mention that corporate put a block from layitlow on the computer at work. here is what i've been workin on if you want to check them out. 
















^^first time doing patterns. came out pretty good.^^
and...


----------



## tequila sunrise




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 3 2009, 11:33 PM~12900912
> *i already told casper i'm bringing my bike out from storage for this. then hopefully the meeting will get me motivated again. i've been busy building model cars for people. not to mention that corporate put a block from layitlow on the computer at work. here is what i've been workin on if you want to check them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^first time doing patterns. came out pretty good.^^
> and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pRETy gANgSTA !! yU sHOULd TRy ToO dO THE cONVETAbLE !  i hEARd iT MiGHT RAiN oN SUNdAY :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 4 2009, 01:33 AM~12900912
> *i already told casper i'm bringing my bike out from storage for this. then hopefully the meeting will get me motivated again. i've been busy building model cars for people. not to mention that corporate put a block from layitlow on the computer at work. here is what i've been workin on if you want to check them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^first time doing patterns. came out pretty good.^^
> and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice
pic up a reall pinstripe brush! do you wonders!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 4 2009, 12:33 AM~12900912
> *i already told casper i'm bringing my bike out from storage for this. then hopefully the meeting will get me motivated again.
> *


  *YES SIR*


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 3 2009, 10:45 PM~12901021
> *nice
> pic up a reall pinstripe brush! do you wonders!
> *


HA! funny you mentioned that! i just got me a #0 kafa brush in today from ups!!! i'm doing a 62 right now and going to stripe it tomorrow.

des, you talkin 'bout your dad's 'vert? i also just got me a 1950 truck, but i'm going to do it like "BLUE ANGEL", since i was in elite when the owner passed away. if i get my hands on another truck i want to do areplica of the truck


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 4 2009, 12:18 AM~12901290
> *HA! funny you mentioned that! i just got me a #0 kafa brush in today from ups!!! i'm doing a 62 right now and going to stripe it tomorrow.
> 
> des, you talkin 'bout your dad's 'vert? i also just got me a 1950 truck, but i'm going to do it like "BLUE ANGEL", since i was in elite when the owner passed away. if i get my hands on another truck i want to do areplica of the truck
> *


EEEEE THAT wOULd BEE dOWN i kNOE My DAD wOULD LiKE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

already


----------



## Lil Spanks

:tears:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Crazy


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 4 2009, 02:28 PM~12905129
> *Crazy
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

already


----------



## RollinBlue

meh


----------



## Lil Spanks

*SO. CAL MEETING! SUNDAY FEB. 8TH ELYSIAN PARK 11AM!! 
if you still want to be in the club..i suggest you go!!!!! 
THIS MEETING IS FOR BIKE CLUB MEMBERS ONLY*</span>
ps. if anybody wants to join...head down there!!




*<span style=\'color:blue\'>If it rains.....we'll meet at a pizza restruant....we have to have this meeting*


----------



## 817Lowrider

*Saturday the 14th 2009 at Rosas Cafe in Lake Worth this is set in stone! You dont go you get fined $20.00! PM Dre if you would like to make Due arrangments! we have a few prospects that are supposed to be there so lets all make this! Any info pm me or call me (817)991-7732*


 Juan


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 2 2009, 03:27 PM~12882796
> *TX CHAP!! DUES ARE NOW DUE!! $10 ON THE 10TH.  :|
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 4 2009, 08:43 PM~12908877
> *:|
> *


:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

*Juan*[/quote]
blowss :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

lame.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 5 2009, 10:33 AM~12913740
> *lame.
> *


go to work hore


----------



## 817Lowrider

i am focker


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 5 2009, 12:53 PM~12914979
> *i am focker
> *


do something than


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 4 2009, 05:59 PM~12907139
> *SO. CAL MEETING! SUNDAY FEB. 8TH ELYSIAN PARK 11AM!!
> if you still want to be in the club..i suggest you go!!!!!
> THIS MEETING IS FOR BIKE CLUB MEMBERS ONLY</span>
> ps. if anybody wants to join...head down there!!
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>If it rains.....we'll meet at a pizza restruant....we have to have this meeting
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

less them 24 hours till chrome


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 5 2009, 03:22 PM~12916323
> *less them 24 hours till chrome
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider

hate! U will see


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 5 2009, 03:35 PM~12916453
> *hate! U will see
> *


U will see....DEZZZ NUTSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## 817Lowrider

hows the 12 inch bike coming?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 5 2009, 03:58 PM~12916690
> *hows the 12 inch bike coming?
> *


the rims are getting done and will be ready for chrome...


----------



## 817Lowrider

who does ur chrome


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 4 2009, 04:59 PM~12907139
> *SO. CAL MEETING! SUNDAY FEB. 8TH ELYSIAN PARK 11AM!!
> if you still want to be in the club..i suggest you go!!!!!
> THIS MEETING IS FOR BIKE CLUB MEMBERS ONLY</span>
> ps. if anybody wants to join...head down there!!
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>If it rains.....we'll meet at a pizza restruant....we have to have this meeting
> *


what pizza place are u talking about


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Feb 5 2009, 05:52 PM~12917826
> *what pizza place are u talking about
> *


well find one


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 4 2009, 08:16 PM~12908507
> *Saturday the 14th 2009 at Rosas Cafe in Lake Worth this is set in stone! You dont go you get fined $20.00! PM Dre if you would like to make Due arrangments! we have a few prospects that are supposed to be there so lets all make this! Any info pm me or call me (817)991-7732
> Juan
> *


:|


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Feb 5 2009, 03:52 PM~12917826
> *what pizza place are u talking about
> *


papa john's in chino, 1 minute from my work...but wear bullet proof vests. Cops over here get trigger happy :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: hno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 5 2009, 08:53 PM~12919691
> *papa john's in chino, 1 minute from my work...but wear bullet proof vests. Cops over here get trigger happy :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  hno:
> *


 :roflmao: i saw that


----------



## 817Lowrider

almost time


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 5 2009, 11:10 PM~12921477
> *almost time
> *


for?????


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 5 2009, 11:29 PM~12921727
> *for?????
> *


nothing man. I bored


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 5 2009, 11:30 PM~12921755
> *nothing man. I bored
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

i know


----------



## 817Lowrider

fort worth texas guys. Open to the public :0 custom laser cutting


----------



## Lil Spanks

dont know if my 12 is going to be ready for phx


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 5 2009, 11:40 PM~12921932
> *dont know if my 12 is going to be ready for phx
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 5 2009, 11:41 PM~12921940
> *
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 5 2009, 11:41 PM~12921947
> *
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 5 2009, 11:42 PM~12921957
> *
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

todays a good day


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 6 2009, 10:14 AM~12924926
> *todays a good day
> *


 :yes: No work for me, just watch tv n lay in bed while this rain goes away


----------



## 817Lowrider

Im assembling DB


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 6 2009, 11:21 AM~12924997
> *Im going to give you a DB
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

HAS <span style='color:red'><span style='font-family:Courier'>IF I DONT GET YOUR MONEY AND ORDERS BY THIS SUNDAY YOUR ASZ OUT !   EXCEPT TEXAZ i ALREADy SpOkE ToO THEM


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Feb 6 2009, 12:33 PM~12925739
> *HAS  EVERyONE fROM THE BIKE CLUB  SENT ME YOUR ORDERS FOR YOUR SHIRTS ??? I ONLY HAVE LA CAHP... AND OX..... IF I DONT GET YOUR MONEY AND ORDERS BY THIS SUNDAY YOUR ASZ OUT ! EXCEPT TEXAZ i ALREADy SpOkE ToO THEM*


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 6 2009, 11:35 AM~12925767
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Feb 6 2009, 01:33 PM~12925739
> *HAS  <span style='color:red'><span style='font-family:Courier'>IF I DONT GET YOUR MONEY AND ORDERS BY THIS SUNDAY YOUR ASZ OUT !   EXCEPT TEXAZ i ALREADy SpOkE ToO THEM
> *


Money Order out today with tracking number should be there Monday 02-09-09. Appreciate you callin me. Thanks Desiree!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

QUOTE(tequila sunrise @ Feb 1 2009, 11:09 PM) 
are we bringing bikes to the meeting so we can do some updated pics?


*yes so we can update the myspace.....whoever wants to bring your bikes, can..i will.. who else *


----------



## theoso8

Lexi's mom sent this to me today. This is the plaque I presented to her parents at the show. Its realy one of the few pictures I seen her smile in, in a long time. :biggrin: We will have a 2nd Annual "Praying for Lexi" Custom Car Show in October.  

Thanks for everyones prayers and support for Lexi!


----------



## 817Lowrider

oso u know t.a. Will be there


----------



## Lil Spanks

can i go


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 29 2009, 05:29 PM~12851096
> *Anybody needing paint supplies. PM me!! Club hook up!!
> T.A. Representing!!
> *


Anybody?? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 6 2009, 04:53 PM~12928527
> *Anybody??  :dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 6 2009, 05:04 PM~12928666
> *:uh:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 6 2009, 06:27 PM~12929476
> *:scrutinize:
> *


I got 2 bikes. one china and one custom. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

i might be able to get the hook up on some tickets!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32+Feb 6 2009, 01:33 PM~12925739-->
> 
> 
> 
> HAS  <span style='color:red'><span style='font-family:Courier'>IF I DONT GET YOUR MONEY AND ORDERS BY THIS SUNDAY YOUR ASZ OUT !   EXCEPT TEXAZ i ALREADy SpOkE ToO THEM
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Feb 6 2009, 01:35 PM~12925767
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 6 2009, 07:37 PM~12930032
> *:cheesy:
> *


  U know this mija


----------



## 817Lowrider

*Thee Artistics! *


----------



## osorivera48

IF I DONT GET YOUR MONEY AND ORDERS BY THIS SUNDAY YOUR ASZ OUT ! </span>  EXCEPT TEXAZ i ALREADy SpOkE ToO THEM
[/b][/quote]


----------



## show-bound




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## OSO 805

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by osorivera48+Feb 6 2009, 11:01 PM~12931492-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STiLL RAPPiN32
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Feb 6 2009, 12:33 PM~12925739
> *
> HAS  <span style='color:red'><span style='font-family:Courier'>IF I DONT GET YOUR MONEY AND ORDERS BY THIS SUNDAY YOUR ASZ OUT !   EXCEPT TEXAZ i ALREADy SpOkE ToO THEM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
Click to expand...

Texas shining! Hope to have the c.c. open here shortly.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Sup oso here drunks chillen


----------



## OSO 805

FUCKING JUAN :twak:


----------



## 817Lowrider

hahah DB almost done. let me upload a pic or two


----------



## 817Lowrider

DB set high so I put the spring in the front











the result


----------



## lowlife-biker

wasup homies, projects lookin nice


----------



## 817Lowrider

Already


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

i hate extended crowns, but this bike needs one :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 7 2009, 02:32 AM~12932946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DB set high so I put the spring in the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the result
> *


looks better w/o the spring :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

Juan just put a adjustable crown and problem solved


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 4 2009, 08:16 PM~12908507
> *3pm*


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 7 2009, 03:32 AM~12932946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DB set high so I put the spring in the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the result
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: the 2 year wait is almost over :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 7 2009, 02:29 PM~12935210
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: the 2 year wait is almost over :biggrin:
> *


yes sir.


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

ANY UPDATES ON THE MEETTIG FOR TOMARROW ?

SAME LOCATION OR HAS IT BEEN MOVED...

IT LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO RAIN ALLDAY IN L.A.


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 7 2009, 03:32 AM~12932946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DB set high so I put the spring in the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the result
> *


 :thumbsdown: :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

this fool


----------



## BASH3R

Wheres the meeting going to be at??


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 7 2009, 05:52 PM~12936106
> *this fool
> *


 :biggrin: u know i love you


----------



## 817Lowrider

***


----------



## Lil Spanks

*same time at the park.....if it rains....still meet there and will go somewhere to gather*.....


----------



## BASH3R

ill see everyone there


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 7 2009, 05:57 PM~12937082
> *same time at the park.....if it rains....still meet there and will go somewhere to gather.....
> *


king taco? :cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 6 2009, 02:53 PM~12928527
> *Anybody??  :dunno:
> *


mini flake? can you get a hold of lil daddy roth flakes?


----------



## 817Lowrider

no he cant


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 8 2009, 02:59 AM~12939798
> *mini flake? can you get a hold of lil daddy roth flakes?
> *


i order chit all day... how much you need...


----------



## 817Lowrider

hno:


----------



## tequila sunrise

fucking rain :angry: wanted to bring tequila sunrise out


----------



## BASH3R

Were here n its not raining :dunno:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 8 2009, 10:27 AM~12941175
> *Were here n its not raining :dunno:
> *


----------



## BASH3R

but the park is closed though


----------



## Stilo-G

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 8 2009, 05:06 AM~12940359
> *i order chit all day... how much you need...
> *


a small jar of each. fuschia, blue, red. i forgot the names, but all in mini flake. i use them for spraying the model cars. i'll get back at you when i find out the names of the flakes. 

and what's STILO-G laughing at. park was open. :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 81.7.TX.

:uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 8 2009, 08:05 PM~12944616
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 8 2009, 07:05 PM~12944616
> *:uh:
> *


DiD yU sENd dA mONEy ?


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Feb 8 2009, 09:31 PM~12944889
> *DiD yU sENd dA mONEy ?
> *


  u need the trackn??


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 8 2009, 07:33 PM~12944905
> * u need the trackn??
> *


Yeeess sr... Kan I Have It !!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Feb 8 2009, 10:23 PM~12946527
> *Yeeess sr... Kan I Have It !!!
> *


When the shirts are readly lmk. Ill send the cash for shipping cost.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Feb 8 2009, 11:23 PM~12946527
> *Yeeess sr... Kan I Have It !!!
> *


PM Sent!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 8 2009, 09:27 PM~12946564
> *PM Sent!
> *


THANkz ! :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

so how was the meeting


----------



## show-bound

whos in...whos out....new pres...that sort of chit????


----------



## 817Lowrider

yes art when u get online or whoever pm the details to pass to my chap


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 8 2009, 11:43 PM~12947378
> *yes art when u get online or whoever pm the details to pass to my chap
> *


i need to see what the flyer looks like.... fax or pm me asap


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 8 2009, 10:34 PM~12947286
> *whos in...whos out....new pres...that sort of chit????
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Feb 8 2009, 10:30 PM~12947260
> *so how was the meeting
> *


bACh yU STiLL wANT THE SHiRT yOU oRdERed ?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 9 2009, 12:30 AM~12947867
> *i need to see what the flyer looks like.... fax or pm me asap
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 9 2009, 10:02 AM~12949658
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 9 2009, 10:09 AM~12949703
> *
> *


 :dunno: fax???


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R

:0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 9 2009, 10:13 AM~12949734
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

i need to see what the flyer looks like.... fax or pm me asap


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 9 2009, 03:27 PM~12952451
> *i need to see what the flyer looks like.... fax or pm me asap
> *


sorry sams talking a nap. when he wakes up Casper will call you. since they sleep together.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 9 2009, 02:31 PM~12952477
> *sorry sams talking a nap. when he wakes up Casper  will call you. since they sleep together.
> *


him, monchis, n oso where grabing my nipples yesterday... i need therapy :tears:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 9 2009, 03:31 PM~12952477
> *sorry sams talking a nap. when he wakes up Casper will call you. since they sleep together.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

here you go


----------



## Lil Spanks

U SIR ARE THE SADEST PERSON EVER


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 9 2009, 02:39 PM~12952543
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

*TO MY MEMBERS IN SO.CAL.......IF YOU NEED STRIPEING.....SEND IT NOW.....NO CHARGE..BUT LEAFING IS GOING TO COST A LITTLE DEPENDING WHAT KIND IT IS...*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 9 2009, 03:44 PM~12952578
> *U SIR ARE THE SADEST PERSON EVER
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Feb 9 2009, 02:47 PM~12952618
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 9 2009, 04:39 PM~12952543
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go
> *


Need more info still the best flyer I have seen!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

*I have all the info Dre. I we will go over it at the meeting Saturday.*


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 9 2009, 02:57 PM~12952733
> *Need more info still the best flyer I have seen!!
> *


yU gOT tHAT RiGHT !


----------



## 817Lowrider

Desiree post some old pics of the C.C.


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsdown:


----------



## BASH3R

Damm monoply money :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 9 2009, 07:25 PM~12954569
> *Damm monoply money :0
> *


yes sir. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 9 2009, 03:35 PM~12952517
> *him, monchis, n oso where grabing my nipples yesterday... i need therapy  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 9 2009, 03:10 PM~12952839
> *Desiree post some old pics of the C.C.
> *


LiKE oLD pICz oR oLD OLd pIXz ??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Feb 9 2009, 08:55 PM~12955586
> *LiKE oLD pICz oR oLD OLd pIXz ??
> *


shit if you got both. :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 9 2009, 07:56 PM~12955605
> *shit if you got both. :biggrin:
> *


yU gOT iT DUdE !!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 4 2009, 08:16 PM~12908507
> *3pm*


----------



## tequila sunrise

hey we should have taken pics yesterday


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Feb 9 2009, 09:32 PM~12956024
> *yU gOT iT DUdE !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  I cant wait to meet everybody in May  
I want to sit down and hear the stories that the c.c. has. I wanna cruise wittier too.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Feb 9 2009, 08:32 PM~12956024
> *yU gOT iT DUdE !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 








































tHE hOppER wE had iN tHE cLub


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 9 2009, 08:37 PM~12956076
> *hey we should have taken pics yesterday
> *


i kNOE bUT dEy STOLE My kAMRA dATz yy i diDNT tAkE ANy ! :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Awesome pics


----------



## RollinBlue

i wanna hopper


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 8 2009, 10:00 AM~12941055
> *fucking rain :angry:  wanted to bring tequila sunrise out
> *


THE MODELS YOU TOOK TO THE MEETING WERE :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm:


----------



## RollinBlue

:cheesy:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 9 2009, 09:39 PM~12956880
> *i wanna hopper
> *


 AND PEOPLE IN HELL WANT WATER :0


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 9 2009, 11:50 PM~12957068
> *AND PEOPLE IN HELL WANT WATER :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 9 2009, 09:53 PM~12957117
> *:uh:
> *


  :loco:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 9 2009, 02:35 PM~12952517
> *him, monchis, n oso where grabing my nipples yesterday... i need therapy  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :barf: :werd:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 9 2009, 11:54 PM~12957142
> *  :loco:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## eric ramos

arts a *** caspers a *** juans a *** 
yesssssssssssssssssssssssss\
i miss my bike :tears: i really do


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 9 2009, 10:21 PM~12957741
> *arts a *** caspers  a *** juans a ***
> yesssssssssssssssssssssssss\
> i miss my bike :tears: i really do
> *


 :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 10 2009, 12:21 AM~12957741
> *arts a *** caspers  a *** juans a ***
> yesssssssssssssssssssssssss\
> i miss my bike :tears: i really do
> *


what happened i dont know the story


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 9 2009, 10:21 PM~12957741
> *arts a *** caspers  a *** juans a ***
> yesssssssssssssssssssssssss\
> i miss my bike :tears: i really do
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## eric ramos

hola cola :wave:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 10 2009, 12:22 AM~12957768
> *what happened i dont know the story
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 9 2009, 08:48 PM~12957025
> *THE MODELS YOU TOOK TO THE MEETING WERE :thumbsup:  :worship:  :nicoderm:
> *


YEAH FOO U COULDNT STOP PLAYING WITH THEM :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Feb 9 2009, 10:36 PM~12958110
> *YEAH FOO U COULDNT STOP PLAYING WITH THEM  :biggrin:
> *


THREE WEELING THEM AND EVERYTHING :biggrin: :tongue: :happysad:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 9 2009, 10:38 PM~12958142
> *THREE WEELING THEM AND EVERYTHING :biggrin:  :tongue:  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Feb 9 2009, 10:41 PM~12958189
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize: :|


----------



## BASH3R

:0


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 9 2009, 10:43 PM~12958232
> *:scrutinize:  :|
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Feb 9 2009, 10:46 PM~12958289
> *:wave:
> *


 :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 9 2009, 10:46 PM~12958287
> *:0
> *


 :0 :machinegun: .......................... :wave:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 9 2009, 10:50 PM~12958330
> *:cheesy:  :wave:
> *


wHTTT UpP pLAyyAAA !!! hAHAHA


----------



## BASH3R

Wat up oso?? sup des??


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 9 2009, 10:58 PM~12958459
> *Wat up oso?? sup des??
> *


wHT Up NiKKAA


----------



## BASH3R

Wat u up too??


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Feb 2 2009, 03:27 PM~12882796-->
> 
> 
> 
> *TX CHAP!! DUES ARE NOW DUE!! $10 ON THE 10TH*.  :|
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry:
> <!--QuoteBegin-STiLL RAPPiN32_@Feb 9 2009, 10:32 PM~12956024
> *yU gOT iT DUdE !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


More Pics Please!! :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 10 2009, 06:47 AM~12960282
> *:angry:
> 
> More Pics Please!!  :cheesy:
> *


shut up :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

hno:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 10 2009, 05:47 AM~12960282
> *:angry:
> 
> More Pics Please!!  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Feb 10 2009, 11:48 AM~12962426
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 10 2009, 10:17 AM~12960775
> *shut up :|
> *


 :uh: :guns: :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## 817Lowrider

bitchassness


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 9 2009, 09:46 PM~12958287
> *:0
> *


Supp Homie


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 9 2009, 10:58 PM~12958459
> *Wat up oso?? sup des??
> *


 :biggrin: KICKING IT


----------



## OSO 805

DOWN ASS PICS  :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

i feel left out


----------



## 817Lowrider

Some one got them some spokes! :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Feb 9 2009, 09:39 PM~12956109
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm wtf happin to me......im the one with the blue hat... :uh:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 10 2009, 10:44 PM~12967460
> *damm wtf happin to me......im the one with the blue hat... :uh:
> *


pm sent art!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 10 2009, 07:44 PM~12967460
> *damm wtf happin to me......im the one with the blue hat... :uh:
> *


still look the same but gayer


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 10 2009, 10:25 PM~12968087
> *pm sent art!
> *


sent..


----------



## 817Lowrider

what yall but pirates up to


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 11 2009, 10:03 AM~12971897
> *what yall but pirates up to
> *


U sir smell like a dirty pirite hooker on hore island


----------



## 817Lowrider

That was terrorable


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 11 2009, 12:13 PM~12973093
> *That was terrorable
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

i was making fun of your spelling


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 11 2009, 12:47 PM~12973357
> *i was baking fon of you spelling
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

mas puto


----------



## Lil Spanks

flyer bicth


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 11 2009, 01:47 PM~12973798
> *flyer bicth
> *


yeah


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 11 2009, 02:37 PM~12974081
> *yeah
> *


 :angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 11 2009, 02:47 PM~12973798
> *flyer bicth
> *


it sucks to have to wait.... :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 11 2009, 03:38 PM~12974526
> *it sucks to have to wait.... :biggrin:
> *


all you guys suck :angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 11 2009, 04:45 PM~12974569
> *all you guys suck :angry:
> *


learned from the best :cheesy:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 11 2009, 04:38 PM~12974526
> *it sucks to have to wait.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Ahahaha all yall but pirates crack me up


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 11 2009, 04:02 PM~12974698
> *Ahahaha all yall but pirates crack me up
> *


you a hooker


----------



## 817Lowrider

bahahaha man im ready to get off work


----------



## show-bound

shaved door kit for a 2 door 35lb FOR SALE!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=458793


castle grill for 77-79 for sale

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=458558


----------



## 817Lowrider

Dont know why you just dont keep the grille.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 11 2009, 08:55 PM~12976947
> *Dont know why you just dont keep the grille.
> *


why have one that everyone else does!!! the NEW one is going to match my trim... :biggrin: 

i given you too much information already :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 11 2009, 08:14 PM~12977127
> *why have one that everyone else does!!!  the NEW one is going to match my trim... :biggrin:
> 
> i given you too much information already :angry:
> *


bahahahah ****


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

Whats up "spanks"?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 11 2009, 10:20 PM~12978641
> *Whats up "spanks"?
> *


 :|


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## Lil Spanks

yea post some o.c car pics???? its all l.a :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

buhahahaha butthead


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 11 2009, 10:03 PM~12979189
> *yea post some o.c car pics???? its all about  l.a  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: :yes:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 11 2009, 11:05 PM~12979219
> *buhahahaha butthead
> *


asswhipe


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## Lil Spanks

thats l.a


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 11 2009, 10:13 PM~12979332
> *thats l.a
> *


 :yes: 

post some o.c pics :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 11 2009, 11:15 PM~12979362
> *:yes:
> 
> post some o.c pics :cheesy:
> *


i dont have any. oh wait im going to down load some


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 9 2009, 08:48 PM~12957025
> *THE MODELS YOU TOOK TO THE MEETING WERE :thumbsup:  :worship:  :nicoderm:
> *


i was so tempted to bring all of them...maybe next time


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 12 2009, 12:47 AM~12980381
> *i was so tempted to bring all of them...maybe next time
> *


than ill end up taking them


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 11 2009, 10:56 PM~12980483
> *than ill end up taking them
> *


  then i'll :tears:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 12 2009, 01:12 AM~12980602
> * then i'll :tears:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:yawn:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 12 2009, 09:38 AM~12982039
> *:yawn:
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 12 2009, 02:14 PM~12984424
> *:|
> *


MAS PUTO


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 12 2009, 02:33 PM~12984562
> *MAS PUTO
> *


ur stright up gay


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

WHAT'S UP!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Feb 12 2009, 04:15 PM~12985391
> *WHAT'S UP!!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

already 4 my debut


----------



## Clown Confusion

me to cant wait to see my bike when it done getting its make over


----------



## 817Lowrider

u going trike homie?


----------



## Clown Confusion

naw


----------



## 817Lowrider

ooo. It looks good as is. Cant way to see what its gonna look like now


----------



## Clown Confusion

thanks im just waiting for the other frame to be done


----------



## 817Lowrider

compalete new frame. Sweet


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 12 2009, 04:09 PM~12985801
> *compalete new frame. Sweet
> *


yup this is the seat for it


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Feb 12 2009, 05:04 PM~12985764
> *thanks im just waiting for the other frame to be done
> *


i know which one


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 12 2009, 04:24 PM~12985906
> *i know which one
> *


thats my other project i talking about clown confusion 2................ :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Feb 12 2009, 05:26 PM~12985919
> *thats my other project i talking about clown confusion 2................ :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 12 2009, 04:43 PM~12985605
> *already 4 my debut
> *


right :|


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 12 2009, 09:37 PM~12987476
> *right :|
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 12 2009, 08:38 PM~12987484
> *:0
> *


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 12 2009, 09:39 PM~12987495
> *
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## Lil Spanks

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Lil Spanks,* show-bound, Artistics.TX* 
ASSES :|


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 12 2009, 09:42 PM~12987520
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Lil Spanks, show-bound, Artistics.TX*
> ASSES :|
> [/b]


fatass? :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 12 2009, 08:43 PM~12987533
> *fatass? :dunno:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 12 2009, 09:50 PM~12987612
> *:yes:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck bofe yall


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 13 2009, 12:33 AM~12990255
> *fuck bofe yall
> *


SPEAK ENGLISH ***


----------



## 81.7.TX.

inserio!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 13 2009, 10:23 AM~12992557
> *inserio!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

cock goblers


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 13 2009, 02:27 PM~12994611
> *im a cock goblers
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

flames?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 13 2009, 03:29 PM~12995149
> *flames?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

thats the place right?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 13 2009, 02:33 PM~12995189
> *thats the place right?
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

I NEED A EURO CLIP


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 13 2009, 04:23 PM~12995603
> *I NEED A EURO CLIP
> *


i need your mom :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

hahah this fool


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 13 2009, 04:38 PM~12995750
> *hahah this fool
> *


i mean it :|


----------



## 81.7.TX.

No Bitchass-ness!! :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

you mean my dad?


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 13 2009, 01:33 AM~12990255
> *fuck bofe yall
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, *Cod210
*


Sup Codey Spoke to Rene today. I ordered you another shirt. hope you got the last one.


----------



## eric ramos

bikes body work is done 
now we can it rolln like on extacy


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 13 2009, 06:43 PM~12996760
> *bikes body work is done
> now we can it rolln like on extacy
> *


bout fucking time :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 13 2009, 06:43 PM~12996760
> *bikes body work is done
> now we can it rolln like on extacy
> *


o bish ass


----------



## eric ramos

i kno i t fuken issssssss then paitn then murals then some more engravin then the bike i is fuken doneeee


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 13 2009, 06:54 PM~12996849
> *i kno i t fuken issssssss then paitn then murals then some more engravin then the bike i is fuken doneeee
> *


U AINT NEVER DONE AHAHAHA


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 13 2009, 06:54 PM~12996849
> *i kno i t fuken issssssss then paitn then murals then some more engravin then the bike i is fuken doneeee
> *


hurry ur ass than


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 13 2009, 06:58 PM~12996885
> *hurry ur ass than
> *


o bish ass. pics of that beauty you working on!


----------



## eric ramos

it will be done dont worry i gots money hoe 
u get lots of money for chopin your tumb off idot


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 13 2009, 07:06 PM~12996941
> *it will be done dont worry i gots money hoe
> u get lots of money for chopin your tumb off idot
> *


well hurry up than :angry: ..


----------



## eric ramos

fuk you arrtieeeee


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 13 2009, 11:08 PM~12998891
> *fuk you arrtieeeee
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

ahahaha ole bish asses


----------



## tequila sunrise

hey when do the shirts come in?


----------



## BASH3R

:dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

o yah


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 14 2009, 12:54 PM~13002470
> *hey when do the shirts come in?
> *


AM pRETAyyy SURE .... Byyy yOUR NEXT mEETiN !!!! 
wHN iS iT ?? mARCh 29 ??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Feb 14 2009, 06:01 PM~13003990
> *AM pRETAyyy SURE .... Byyy yOUR NEXT mEETiN !!!!
> wHN iS iT ?? mARCh 29 ??
> *


Our show is March 15th. All we have is the 30th shirts Will we be able to where them?


----------



## RollinBlue

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 14 2009, 06:18 PM~13004104
> *:wave:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 14 2009, 07:20 PM~13004122
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## BASH3R

:chessy:


----------



## RollinBlue

:barf:


----------



## BASH3R

wned:


----------



## RollinBlue

^^^^^ loser :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 817Lowrider

whats crackin?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 14 2009, 05:05 PM~13004017
> *Our show is March 15th. All we have is the 30th shirts Will we be able to where them?
> *


you have to ask to wear your club shirt? wtf :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 14 2009, 06:38 PM~13004234
> *you have to ask to wear your club shirt? wtf :uh:
> *


***** you gotta sign a damn contract and pay double the price for a plaque :uh:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 14 2009, 07:38 PM~13004234
> *you have to ask to wear your club shirt? wtf :uh:
> *


you get fined for wearing the 30th...they were only for 08...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 14 2009, 06:43 PM~13004263
> *you get fined for wearing the 30th...they were only for 08...
> 
> *


What we gonna where to the show? Only shirts we got are 30th


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 14 2009, 07:44 PM~13004269
> *What we gonna where to the show? Only shirts we got are 30th
> *


dog we got the one i made last yr


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 14 2009, 06:48 PM~13004290
> *dog we got the one i made last yr
> *


were not supposed to wear those either.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 14 2009, 07:48 PM~13004298
> *were not supposed to wear those either.
> *


why dont you ask when we are getting the new one...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise+Feb 14 2009, 01:54 PM~13002470-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey when do the shirts come in?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STiLL RAPPiN32_@Feb 14 2009, 06:01 PM~13003990
> *AM pRETAyyy SURE .... Byyy yOUR NEXT mEETiN !!!!
> wHN iS iT ?? mARCh 29 ??
> *


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+Feb 14 2009, 07:27 PM~13004164-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nomas tava juegando guey :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SA [email protected] 14 2009, 07:38 PM~13004234
> *you have to ask to wear your club shirt? wtf :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Feb 14 2009, 07:50 PM~13004307
> *why dont you ask when we are getting the new one...
> *


 :yes:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 14 2009, 07:43 PM~13004262
> ****** you gotta sign a damn contract and pay double the price for a plaque  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: DAMN U DRE!!!!!!!!


----------



## RollinBlue

^^^^ ****


----------



## osorivera48

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 14 2009, 05:05 PM~13004017
> *Our show is March 15th. All we have is the 30th shirts Will we be able to where them?
> *


TEXAS IS GETTING YOUR SHIRTS BEFORE I AM IN CHARGE OF YOUR ORDER NOT THE VICE PRES (GEORGE) AND FOR THAT REASON IS BECAUSE YOU NEED THEM BEFORE THE 29 OF MARCH DESIREE ALREADY TALKED TO ANDRE && yOU WILL HAVE THEM FOR THE SHOW YOU ARE GOING TO


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 14 2009, 05:38 PM~13004234
> *you have to ask to wear your club shirt? wtf :uh:
> *


UMMM NO MR !


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by osorivera48_@Feb 14 2009, 11:59 PM~13005928
> *TEXAS IS GETTING YOUR SHIRTS BEFORE I AM IN CHARGE OF YOUR ORDER NOT THE VICE PRES (GEORGE) AND FOR THAT REASON IS BECAUSE YOU NEED THEM BEFORE THE 29 OF MARCH DESIREE ALREADY TALKED TO ANDRE && yOU WILL HAVE THEM FOR THE SHOW YOU ARE GOING TO
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by osorivera48_@Feb 14 2009, 09:59 PM~13005928
> *TEXAS IS GETTING YOUR SHIRTS BEFORE I AM IN CHARGE OF YOUR ORDER NOT THE VICE PRES (GEORGE) AND FOR THAT REASON IS BECAUSE YOU NEED THEM BEFORE THE 29 OF MARCH DESIREE ALREADY TALKED TO ANDRE && yOU WILL HAVE THEM FOR THE SHOW YOU ARE GOING TO
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

Problem solved


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by osorivera48_@Feb 14 2009, 11:59 PM~13005928
> *TEXAS IS GETTING YOUR SHIRTS BEFORE I AM IN CHARGE OF YOUR ORDER NOT THE VICE PRES (GEORGE) AND FOR THAT REASON IS BECAUSE YOU NEED THEM BEFORE THE 29 OF MARCH DESIREE ALREADY TALKED TO ANDRE && yOU WILL HAVE THEM FOR THE SHOW YOU ARE GOING TO
> *


Thanks!! :cheesy:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 15 2009, 01:42 AM~13007264
> *Thanks!!  :cheesy:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

already. Thanks oso.


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by osorivera48_@Feb 14 2009, 11:59 PM~13005928
> *TEXAS IS GETTING YOUR SHIRTS BEFORE I AM IN CHARGE OF YOUR ORDER NOT THE VICE PRES (GEORGE) AND FOR THAT REASON IS BECAUSE YOU NEED THEM BEFORE THE 29 OF MARCH DESIREE ALREADY TALKED TO ANDRE && yOU WILL HAVE THEM FOR THE SHOW YOU ARE GOING TO
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

hello puto


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 15 2009, 03:07 PM~13009647
> *hello puto
> *


Hey fatboy


----------



## BASH3R

Hello basher


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 15 2009, 03:40 PM~13009863
> *Hello basher
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## 817Lowrider

Trim the top of the skirts a bit


----------



## RollinBlue

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:420:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 15 2009, 02:06 PM~13010007
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that all you guys are doing to that frame?


----------



## RollinBlue

meh


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

raul. Yah thats all we doing. I believe she will be riding it.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 15 2009, 10:46 PM~13012937
> *Is that all you guys are doing to that frame?
> *


besides bondo and paint yeah!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 16 2009, 11:22 AM~13016194
> *raul. Yah thats all we doing. I believe she will be riding it.
> *


no center post..its going to bend 


good jobby job!! now yall can start making fenders :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 16 2009, 10:29 AM~13016600
> *no center post..its going to bend
> good jobby job!!  now yall can start making fenders :cheesy:
> *


X2


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Feb 16 2009, 12:29 PM~13016600-->
> 
> 
> 
> no center post..its going to bend
> good jobby job!!  now yall can start making fenders :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks captain obvious!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Feb 16 2009, 01:55 PM~13017223
> *X2
> *


And sidekick!! :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Lil Spanks

we have a new location :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 15 2009, 12:40 PM~13009863
> *Hello basher
> *


Supp loc :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

Where at?? pm me foo


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 16 2009, 02:35 PM~13018051
> *Where at?? pm me foo
> *


more details sat. after i meet the person


----------



## BASH3R

Alright babycakes


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 16 2009, 02:40 PM~13018115
> *Alright babycakes
> *


----------



## RollinBlue

wheres fatboy?


----------



## BASH3R

Eating some burgers


----------



## RollinBlue

what up basher how the project coming


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 16 2009, 01:31 PM~13018004
> *we have a new location :cheesy:
> *


its not at flames??? :0


----------



## BASH3R

Sup lonso, its coming out good just need chrome, pro hoppers n a mini pump 

i heard the new location is gonna be in oc but :dunno:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 16 2009, 08:38 PM~13021088
> *Sup lonso, its coming out good just need chrome, pro hoppers n a mini pump
> 
> i heard the new location is gonna be in oc but :dunno:
> *


u sending your stuff to us for chrome?


----------



## BASH3R

Thinking about it but im still comparing prices 

you coming down to cali in may??


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 16 2009, 08:43 PM~13021152
> *Thinking about it but im still comparing prices
> 
> you coming down to cali in may??
> *


i want to but if i go i wont finish my project


----------



## BASH3R

oh i see


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 16 2009, 08:46 PM~13021205
> *oh i see
> *


plus im turning in my pimp card in december lol gettin a ole ball n chain :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 16 2009, 12:59 PM~13017255
> *thanks captain obvious!!
> And sidekick!!  :uh:
> *


told you what to do.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 16 2009, 02:31 PM~13018004
> *we have a new location :cheesy:
> *


info?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 16 2009, 11:22 PM~13023605
> *told you what to do.
> *



:roflmao: 

weld it back on..lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 16 2009, 10:26 PM~13023658
> *:roflmao:
> 
> weld it back on..lol
> *


he had a twisted bar that he can place in there. we can take it to get chromed after word then paint around it.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 16 2009, 11:28 PM~13023693
> *he had a twisted bar that he can place in there. we can take it to get chromed after word then paint around it.
> *


chrome it first


----------



## 817Lowrider

No


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 16 2009, 11:32 PM~13023748
> *No
> *


how you going to put it on the bike then weld it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 16 2009, 10:37 PM~13023836
> *how you going to put it on the bike then weld it
> *


weld it un chromed. send the frame to get chromes. (just the seat post bar) then paint around it.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 16 2009, 11:38 PM~13023860
> *weld it un chromed. send the frame to get chromes. (just the seat post bar) then paint around it.
> *


what about the fiber glass and the rest of the metal?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 16 2009, 10:39 PM~13023881
> *what about the fiber glass and the rest of the metal?
> *


shut up


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 16 2009, 09:30 PM~13023716
> *chrome it first
> *


x2
chrome it first then weld it onto the bike and just cover it till u finish the bike up


----------



## tequila sunrise

i seen NEW LOCATION...and supposedly in or near o.c.? cool, closer to home


----------



## tequila sunrise

for those who were lovin the models at the meeting, this is what my little sister is workin on
















okay, now back on topic....any idea if we can get our own jackets made? im thinking of the dickies jackets with hoods


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 17 2009, 01:34 AM~13025469
> *for those who were lovin the models at the meeting, this is what my little sister is workin on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay, now back on topic....any idea if we can get our own jackets made? im thinking of the dickies jackets with hoods
> *


LUVING THAT COLOR!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 17 2009, 12:37 AM~13025503
> *LUVING U MIKE!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

what airport is closest


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 17 2009, 09:40 AM~13027180
> *what airport is closest
> *


john wayne in santa ana or ontirio by my pad....which one and i can pick you queers up


----------



## BASH3R

Art whens the next meeting to talk about all this?? :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 17 2009, 10:12 AM~13027361
> *Art whens the next meeting to talk about all this?? :dunno:
> *


at the together car show on the 29 of march


----------



## BASH3R

Where is that gonna be at?? post up flyer ma nikka :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12538161


----------



## Lil Spanks

Registration Form


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 17 2009, 09:40 AM~13027180
> *what airport is closest
> *


i can have a semi p/u ur fat ass :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

lame


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 17 2009, 10:48 AM~13028177
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12538161
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

HEY that torres empire flyer...never heard of that. is it a club,shop,show promoter?? just wondering. the drawing of the buff guy looks hot :0


----------



## BASH3R

tha fuck?? :ugh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 17 2009, 05:37 PM~13031428
> *HEY that torres empire flyer...never heard of that. is it a club,shop,show promoter?? just wondering. the drawing of the buff guy looks hot :0
> *


no its a show from texas..now their doing a tour


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 17 2009, 02:42 PM~13029812
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SNAPPER818

wassup soy lil snapper...ey where's dat show on tha 29th of march???just asking,since you guys say iz tha next meeting...


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Feb 17 2009, 08:22 PM~13033679
> *wassup soy lil snapper...ey where's dat show on tha 29th of march???just asking,since you guys say iz tha next meeting...
> *


right here foo 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12538161
:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## SNAPPER818

alrite homie grasiaz...it took me a while to find it, but it's all good...


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Feb 17 2009, 08:31 PM~13033792
> *alrite homie grasiaz...it took me a while to find it, but it's all good...
> *


  
the frame n parts are waiting for u at my house


----------



## SNAPPER818

oh shit...damn,ey foo i forgot... :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818

can i roll by tomorrow...ey tipsy picked up her frame from my pad yesterday...i told her about da show...


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Feb 17 2009, 08:38 PM~13033875
> *oh shit...damn,ey foo i forgot... :biggrin:
> *


its cool, it will be here


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Feb 17 2009, 08:39 PM~13033895
> *can i roll by tomorrow...ey tipsy picked up her frame from my pad yesterday...i told her about da show...
> *


yeah foo, 

wat she say??


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 17 2009, 08:41 PM~13033914
> *yeah foo,
> 
> wat she say??
> *


she said..."damn none of tha homies are gonna be able to make-it"...


----------



## SNAPPER818

i told her we're plannin to get a van...or something like dat....


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Feb 17 2009, 08:44 PM~13033946
> *she said..."damn none of tha homies are gonna be able to make-it"...
> *





> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Feb 17 2009, 08:45 PM~13033958
> *i told her we're plannin to get a van...or something like dat....
> *


yeah foo thats what i wanna do, gonna rent a van or a trailer :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818

ey basher...so wassup with da feria??? yew want me to tell tipsy,travieso and flako?iz 10 rite?...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 17 2009, 08:47 PM~13033975
> *yeah foo thats what i wanna do, gonna rent a van or a trailer  :biggrin:
> *


alrite...kool,


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Feb 17 2009, 08:48 PM~13033981
> *alrite...kool,
> *


----------



## SNAPPER818

im gonna start tellin dis fooz iz gonna be 10...for flacos brother(travieso)iz 20 rite...counting da shirt.?.


----------



## BASH3R

Shirts depend on sizes n i havent got his order since he just joined


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 16 2009, 11:34 PM~13025469
> *for those who were lovin the models at the meeting, this is what my little sister is workin on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay, now back on topic....any idea if we can get our own jackets made? im thinking of the dickies jackets with hoods
> *


grafix looking clean  :around: :worship:


----------



## OSO 805

SO WE GOT A NEW LOCATION???


----------



## OSO 805

:wave: :ugh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Sup Oso?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 17 2009, 11:49 AM~13028185
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Registration Form
> *


Does any one know if this is a full point show? Might be able to send DB out there to show. :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 17 2009, 11:08 PM~13035608
> *Sup Oso?
> *


KICKING BACK WAITING FOR MY FRAME  .......EY YOU GOT THE HOOK UP ON ENGRAVING??? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

DESIREE :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 18 2009, 12:14 AM~13035665
> *KICKING BACK WAITING FOR MY FRAME  .......EY YOU GOT THE HOOK UP ON ENGRAVING??? :0  :biggrin:
> *


my home. Funk Staylez gets down. :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 17 2009, 11:17 PM~13035691
> *my home. Funk Staylez gets down. :biggrin:
> *


THINKING ABOUT ENGRAVING ON MY PARTS :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 18 2009, 12:18 AM~13035708
> *THINKING ABOUT ENGRAVING ON MY PARTS :biggrin:
> *


how much you tryin spend. its all about that paper.


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 17 2009, 11:19 PM~13035716
> *how much you tryin spend. its all about that paper.
> *


HOW MUCH DID YOU FORKS RUN FOR????...........................SUP BASHER :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 18 2009, 12:24 AM~13035787
> *HOW MUCH DID YOU FORKS RUN FOR????...........................SUP BASHER :biggrin:
> *


to get engraved? he charges 150 I believe. but you got 16inch right? Might be cheaper.


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 17 2009, 11:25 PM~13035802
> *to get engraved? he charges 150 I believe. but you got 16inch right? Might be cheaper.
> *


YEA TO ENGRAVE .................. 16'' :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 18 2009, 12:32 AM~13035891
> *YEA TO ENGRAVE .................. 16'' :biggrin:
> *


yeah should be cheaper


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Feb 17 2009, 09:58 PM~13034081
> *im gonna start tellin dis fooz iz gonna be 10...for flacos brother(travieso)iz 20 rite...counting da shirt.?.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

arts o gay ass


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 18 2009, 12:01 PM~13039233
> *arts o gay ass
> *


 :| i need a flyer before 2marrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 17 2009, 11:15 PM~13035674
> *DESIREE :wave:
> *


 :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 18 2009, 12:15 PM~13039341
> *:| i need a flyer before 2marrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 18 2009, 03:56 PM~13041080
> *:angry:
> *


shit happens


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 18 2009, 08:31 PM~13042929
> *shit happens
> *


u suck


----------



## RollinBlue

wont make the meeting saturday gotta work again


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 18 2009, 07:33 PM~13042952
> *wont make the meeting saturday gotta work again
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 18 2009, 08:33 PM~13042958
> *:uh:
> *


gotta make thats paper babycakes


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 18 2009, 07:36 PM~13042989
> *gotta make thats paper babycakes
> *


fined! :angry:


----------



## RollinBlue

fuck that i gotta work im not missin out on work for a meeting u cant fine for that


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 18 2009, 07:41 PM~13043051
> *fuck that i gotta work im not missin out on work for a meeting u cant fine for that
> *


you gotta ____ Dres _____!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## RollinBlue

fuck that i left work early last weekend and you canceld it i lost money that day thats bullshit fuck that :rant:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 18 2009, 07:45 PM~13043098
> *fuck that i left work early last weekend and you canceld it i lost money that day thats bullshit fuck that  :rant:
> *


I canceled cus I thought you were not making it. but meh. lil cacca face


----------



## RollinBlue

i texted you at 7 in te morning tellng you i as gonna make it u never aswered meh im mad now


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 18 2009, 07:50 PM~13043146
> *i texted you at 7 in te morning tellng you i as gonna make it u never aswered meh im mad now
> *


this fool. calm down but head. :biggrin: U aint getting fined. just 30 hit with the pattle from dre.


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 18 2009, 08:51 PM~13043159
> *this fool. calm down but head.  :biggrin:  U aint getting fined. just 30 hit with the pattle from dre.
> *


fuck that dont try to sweet talk me now :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 18 2009, 07:52 PM~13043172
> *fuck that dont try to sweet talk me now  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 18 2009, 08:55 PM~13043198
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 18 2009, 07:58 PM~13043237
> *:0
> *


Lean Like A Cholo


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 18 2009, 09:05 PM~13043336
> *Lean Like A Cholo
> *


u blow :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 18 2009, 12:15 PM~13039341
> *:| i need a flyer before 2marrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 18 2009, 08:24 PM~13043569
> *:angry:
> *


Samuel should have at


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## show-bound

whats the date and location of this show!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 18 2009, 10:52 PM~13045546
> *whats the date and location of this show!
> *


tomarrow


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 18 2009, 11:53 PM~13046376
> *tomarrow
> *


dumb ass.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 19 2009, 12:05 AM~13046527
> *dumb ass.
> *


fuck you


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 18 2009, 06:05 PM~13043336
> *Lean Like A Cholo
> *


i did valentine's day at a club!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 18 2009, 11:17 PM~13046658
> *fuck you
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

hahahaha mike leaning like a cholo


----------



## BASH3R

One crazy cholo :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

scary cholo


----------



## show-bound

I NEED THE 

NAME/ HEADING FOR THE SHOW!!
LOCATION/ DATE 

SPONSORS
A GOOD CONTACT NUMBER<<< NOT ARTS!!!! SOMEONE WHO WILL ANSWER!!!

>>>CASH PRIZES AMOUNT ETC!!!

NOW!!!

POR FAVOR!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

good luck


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 19 2009, 11:18 AM~13049191
> *I NEED THE
> 
> NAME/ HEADING FOR THE SHOW!!
> LOCATION/ DATE
> SPONSORS
> A GOOD CONTACT NUMBER<<< NOT ARTS!!!! SOMEONE WHO WILL ANSWER!!!
> 
> >>>CASH PRIZES AMOUNT ETC!!!
> 
> NOW!!!
> 
> POR FAVOR!!
> 
> 
> *


im finding out today.....  after work and its on may 17


----------



## 817Lowrider

how u want a flyer with no info to put on the flyer?


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 19 2009, 03:32 PM~13050710
> *how u want a flyer with no info to put on the flyer?
> *


BWHAHHAHAH BWAHAHAAHAHAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I dont think there was very much thought in puttting this show together!!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 19 2009, 01:40 PM~13050790
> *BWHAHHAHAH BWAHAHAAHAHAHAHA  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I dont think there was very much thought in puttting this show together!!
> *


 :thumbsup: YU GOT THAT RIGHT 
ITS GETTING TOO LATE TO TROW A SHOW YOU ONLY HAVE 3 MONZ .... IT SHOULD JUST BE A PICNIC


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 19 2009, 02:32 PM~13050710
> *how u want a flyer with no info to put on the flyer?
> *


i just wanna see how its going to look......


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

regardless ill be in la


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 19 2009, 04:34 PM~13051330
> *i just wanna see how its going to look......
> *


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 19 2009, 08:09 PM~13053718
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ouch


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider

What u up to buddy


----------



## eric ramos

bored and just handing some bizness for the bike 
so yea............


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 19 2009, 09:29 PM~13053892
> *bored and just handing some bizness for the bike
> so yea............
> *


so does this put you on the disability list..lol


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 19 2009, 02:43 PM~13051397
> *
> 
> *


lol...dat shit was funny...:cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 19 2009, 08:09 PM~13053718
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown: photochop :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

right...


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

o bish ass


----------



## RollinBlue

^^^^loser


----------



## eric ramos

nope ill put it in ur face arty in denver if u go u lazy whore


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 20 2009, 10:51 PM~13064613
> *nope ill put it in ur face arty in denver if u go u lazy whore
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 20 2009, 09:11 PM~13064246
> *^^^^loser
> *


dont hate


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 20 2009, 09:51 PM~13064613
> *nope ill put it in ur face arty in denver if u go u lazy whore
> *


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 21 2009, 12:32 AM~13065401
> *dont hate
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 21 2009, 05:48 AM~13067312
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

aint no one replied in this bitch?


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 22 2009, 04:49 AM~13074235
> *aint no one replied in this bitch?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 22 2009, 04:42 PM~13077454
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

be there in a few


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 22 2009, 05:10 PM~13077665
> *be there in a few
> *


text me when you here


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 22 2009, 10:48 PM~13080725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


xdos


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 22 2009, 09:49 PM~13080733
> *xdos
> *


"tatted member" LMAO No Plaque. No shirt. No Banner. No Bike :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 22 2009, 10:58 PM~13080851
> *"tatted member"  LMAO No Plaque. No shirt. No Banner. No Bike :biggrin:
> *


dam the tatoo artist forgot one e on thee artistics :0


----------



## RollinBlue

got my hater blocker on to block juans hate :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 22 2009, 10:11 PM~13081067
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got my hater blocker on to block juans hate :0
> *


you took down the other pic. :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

ima take a better on when i get my full hawk with the boots on just for you baby but for shits and giggles heres this pic

owned :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

*Yo Codey I need a pic of your bike for the myspace page.*


----------



## noe_from_texas

where is Eric Ramos?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 22 2009, 10:42 PM~13081576
> *where is Eric Ramos?
> *


He was on yester day I believe or the day before. he is just finishing his bike up in Nor Cal again. IF you have something to talk to him about I will pm you his number.


----------



## noe_from_texas

i'm in new mexico and just wanted to see if any show were coming up in the el paso area


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 22 2009, 10:52 PM~13081705
> *i'm in new mexico and just wanted to see if any show were coming up in the el paso area
> *


Ill pm you his number


----------



## noe_from_texas

send it!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 22 2009, 10:57 PM~13081765
> *send it!!!!!!!!
> *


pm sent lol sorry


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 19 2009, 05:24 PM~13053347
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AWWW SHIIITTT!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup mike. he was supossed to use the lean like a cholo pic. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

*ATTENTION! I CAN GET ANYTHING YOU WANT CUT FROM SPROCKETS TO FORKS TO SISSY BARS. ANYTHING. ALL I NEED IS FOR YOU TO SEND ME THE CAD. I WILL NOT CHARGE YOU GUYS AT ALL. LET ME KNOW*


----------



## 817Lowrider

Owned


----------



## 817Lowrider

*NOT OPEN TO THE PUBLIC.*


----------



## 817Lowrider

STRICTLY CLUB MEMBERS ONLY


----------



## 817Lowrider

and Raul. lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 23 2009, 01:36 PM~13086490
> *and Raul. lol
> *


ur bff


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 23 2009, 01:25 PM~13086357
> *ATTENTION! I CAN GET ANYTHING YOU WANT CUT FROM SPROCKETS TO FORKS TO SISSY BARS. ANYTHING. ALL I NEED IS FOR YOU TO SEND ME THE CAD. I WILL NOT CHARGE YOU GUYS AT ALL. LET ME KNOW
> *


yeah, what he said


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 23 2009, 03:49 PM~13087727
> *yeah, what he said
> *


what did he say


----------



## 817Lowrider

we got the hook up


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 23 2009, 05:04 PM~13087886
> *we got the hook up
> *


 :yes: still in the testing stage should have some parts soon for you too see the quality
:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 23 2009, 08:11 PM~13090577
> *:yes: still in the testing stage should have some parts soon for you too see the quality
> :0
> *


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 23 2009, 09:13 PM~13090595
> *
> *


any reply i got another format from danny you want me to send it to u or what?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 23 2009, 08:16 PM~13090629
> *any reply i got another format from danny you want me to send it to u or what?
> *


if you want. I gotta call them tomorrow. relax playa.


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 23 2009, 09:18 PM~13090662
> *if you want. I gotta call them tomorrow. relax playa.
> *


meh :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

chillen


----------



## Aztecbike

:420:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:420: :420:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 23 2009, 12:36 PM~13086490
> *and Raul. lol
> *


pm me some details.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: socios b.c. prez, Ant-Wan


:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

no


----------



## BASH3R

So art was the details on the show??


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 24 2009, 12:50 PM~13097714
> *So art was the details on the show??
> *


dont know... im streesing


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 24 2009, 05:28 PM~13100679
> *dont know... im streesing
> *


ill help you out, just give me details


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 22 2009, 10:31 PM~13082746
> *sup mike. he was supossed to use the lean like a cholo pic. :biggrin:
> *


per your request...  








me and my lady on valentine's day clubbin'
















AND NO I AM NOT ASIAN


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 24 2009, 11:35 PM~13104152
> *per your request...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my lady on valentine's day clubbin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND NO I AM NOT ASIAN
> *


i remember the couple times i saw your bike in the magazine in the past, youre always making that face. hahaha. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

LMAO Mike said no hes not asian.


----------



## ericg

juan nice lookin wheels!!!

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/bik/1022932754.html


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Feb 25 2009, 02:59 AM~13105574
> *juan nice lookin wheels!!!
> 
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/bik/1022932754.html
> *


something different


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 24 2009, 11:43 PM~13104230
> *LMAO Mike said no hes not asian.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

talk to my cutter and its cheaper to cut forks sissy bars and handle bars. Anything small is gonna be way over priced


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 25 2009, 09:35 AM~13107350
> *talk to my cutter and its cheaper to cut forks  sissy bars and handle bars. Anything small is gonna be way over priced
> *


Thats what I was afraid of.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 25 2009, 02:27 PM~13109331
> *Thats what I was afraid of.
> *


I still got a good deal on forks/ ect. and If I got the hook up. you got the hook up.


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 25 2009, 03:27 PM~13109331
> *Thats what I was afraid of.
> *


i got the hook up on smaller parts but its just a few dollars cheaper than all the other cutters


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 24 2009, 09:42 PM~13104229
> *i remember the couple times i saw your bike in the magazine in the past, youre always making that face.  hahaha. :biggrin:
> *


yeah, seems like the sun always in my damn eyes or the flash makes me squint. I'm usually the one TAKING the pics. only time i am in the picture is when im with some girls (grade-a, i set my standards pretty high :biggrin: )


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 25 2009, 08:53 PM~13112898
> *yeah, seems like the sun always in my damn eyes or the flash makes me squint. I'm usually the one TAKING the pics. only time i am in the picture is when im with some girls (grade-a, i set my standards pretty high :biggrin: )
> *


WANNNG CHONG


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 24 2009, 09:43 PM~13104230
> *LMAO Mike said no hes not asian.
> *


At work, we get alot of asians calling in and my co-workers mess with me, thinking i speak chinclish (opposed to spanglish)...it's all fun though


----------



## 817Lowrider

Texas Chap wont be making it to the "show" in May.


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 25 2009, 10:02 PM~13112992
> *Texas Chap wont be making it to the "show" in May.
> *


u aint going to cali?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 25 2009, 09:02 PM~13112992
> *Texas Chap wont be making it to the "show" in May.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 25 2009, 10:04 PM~13113009
> *:angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 25 2009, 09:04 PM~13113015
> *:0
> *


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 25 2009, 10:05 PM~13113022
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 25 2009, 10:09 PM~13113073
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 25 2009, 09:04 PM~13113008
> *u aint going to cali?
> *


still going to cali.


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 25 2009, 10:13 PM~13113128
> *still going to cali.
> *


meh


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 25 2009, 07:13 PM~13113128
> *still going to cali.
> *


"goin back to cali..cali...i'm goin back to cali..."


----------



## tequila sunrise

at the so cal meeting i was talkin about having a model car show too...but i'd rather not. not sure on how to judge them...so no model category.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 25 2009, 09:13 PM~13113128
> *still going to cali.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 26 2009, 04:37 AM~13116201
> *:angry:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider

u knowwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 26 2009, 09:22 AM~13117076
> *u knowwwwwwwwwwww
> *


i hate u


----------



## 817Lowrider

bahahahahaha cry baby


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 26 2009, 10:22 AM~13117912
> *bahahahahaha cry baby
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 26 2009, 11:22 AM~13117912
> *bahahahahaha cry baby
> *


wait till ur over here :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 25 2009, 08:13 PM~13113128
> *still going to cali.
> *


but not to the show?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 26 2009, 07:44 PM~13122190
> *but not to the show?
> *


We are going to Thee Artistics C.C. picnic.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 26 2009, 06:49 PM~13122243
> *We are going to Thee Artistics C.C. picnic.
> *


when is that?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Jun July...


----------



## OSO 805

:wave: :ugh:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 26 2009, 08:49 PM~13122243
> *We are going to Thee Artistics C.C. picnic.
> *


 :uh: :twak:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 26 2009, 09:58 PM~13123623
> *:uh:  :twak:
> *


:uh: Why you act like everythings a secret


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 26 2009, 11:01 PM~13123654
> *:uh: Why you act like everythings a secret
> *


secret agent man


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 26 2009, 10:11 PM~13123768
> *secret agent man
> *


I know. Dre be actong like he in the pen. EVERY THING IS ON THE LOW with that fool. AHAHAHAHAHAH 


Juan-"Yo Dre you got some duck tape?"



Dre-(Looking around real low)" Yeah but dont tell nobody I gave it to you. lets keep it a secret."


:biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 26 2009, 11:14 PM~13123793
> *I know. Dre be actong like he in the pen. EVERY THING IS ON THE LOW with that fool. AHAHAHAHAHAH
> Juan-"Yo Dre you got some duck tape?"
> Dre-(Looking around real low)" Yeah but dont tell nobody I gave it to you. lets keep it a secret."
> :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 































































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

ahahahahhahahaha told ya.
Like Pauly from GoodFellas


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 26 2009, 11:14 PM~13123793
> *I know. Dre be actong like he in the pen. EVERY THING IS ON THE LOW with that fool. AHAHAHAHAHAH
> Juan-"Yo Dre you got some duck tape?"
> Dre-(Looking around real low)" Yeah but dont tell nobody I gave it to you. lets keep it a secret."
> :biggrin:
> *


nah he more like the gay gansta just out the pen on friay after next :0


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 26 2009, 06:49 PM~13122243
> *We are going to Thee Artistics C.C. picnic.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:420:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 26 2009, 07:49 PM~13122243
> *We are going to Thee Artistics C.C. picnic.
> *


*kiss ass*....well talk to you clowns later..on my way to the az show!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

ahahahah have fun at the show


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 27 2009, 09:07 AM~13127652
> *kiss ass....well talk to you clowns later..on my way to the az show!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
HEyy HEyyy NO gETTiNg MAd ARTiE !! yOU kNOE tHAT yOU HAVE A LiTTLE TiME FOR THiS SHoW 
&& FLyERz SHOULd oF bEEN pASSEd oUT AT tHE NEW yEARS pINiC bUT yOU GUYz DiDNT !!! :uh:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 27 2009, 09:07 AM~13127652
> *kiss ass....well talk to you clowns later..on my way to the az show!!!!!
> *


 :cheesy: REpRESENTiNG !!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 27 2009, 10:07 AM~13127652
> *kiss ass....well talk to you clowns later..on my way to the az show!!!!!
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 27 2009, 12:51 PM~13129122
> *:|
> *


wanna see some pics of DB? Im kinda bumber because I need to upholster my seat and get my fenders from Sam. and finaly put a chain on it. :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 27 2009, 11:51 AM~13129122
> *:|
> *


HAHAHA hATERRRR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 27 2009, 12:57 PM~13129662
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
LOOkiN gOOd pLAyyAAA !!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Feb 27 2009, 02:00 PM~13129684
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> LOOkiN gOOd pLAyyAAA !!!!
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 27 2009, 01:03 PM~13129710
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Im trying to have the best bike in the club ahahha. Naw eric ramos gots the best bike for now. IMO and that dragon bike is cool too


----------



## BASH3R

*TRYING* :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 27 2009, 02:49 PM~13130034
> *TRYING :0
> *


basher gonna take the title from me. :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 27 2009, 02:03 PM~13129710
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gayer the cremator :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 27 2009, 03:45 PM~13130479
> *gayer the cremator :|
> *


ahahha you likded it.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 27 2009, 03:58 PM~13130594
> *ahahha you likded it.
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 27 2009, 04:30 PM~13130820
> *:|
> *


seriously. what you think?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 27 2009, 04:32 PM~13130848
> *seriously. what you think?
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

[/img]http://www.lookatmeshirts.com/uploadedfile...dy_watson_m.jpg[/img]


----------



## Lil Spanks

[/quote]


----------



## RollinBlue

<<<< dont forget dis contender :0


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 27 2009, 01:03 PM~13129710
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE BIKE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 27 2009, 07:36 PM~13132443
> *NICE BIKE
> *


I know its not your style but thanks homie.


----------



## tequila sunrise

i think i need to do some shit on mine. that d twist caught my attention :0. Mine is too old school. then again...FUCK, i don't know


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 28 2009, 12:08 AM~13135172
> *i think i need to do some shit on mine. that d twist caught my attention :0. Mine is too old school. then again...FUCK, i don't know
> *


dont do nothing to tequila sunrise. Just do another bike if you want to change something.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 27 2009, 04:03 PM~13129710
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 28 2009, 12:41 AM~13135515
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 27 2009, 10:10 PM~13135189
> *dont do nothing to tequila sunrise. Just do another bike if you want to change something.
> *


$$$$. Not really, it's just gonna be hard to put down the model cars...i'm on a fuckin roll with them. here's my current project. 62 vert with a 396 chevy motor. plastic model but motor is all metal. HEAVY SON OF A BITCH. I might have to reinforce the frame to support the damn thing :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 28 2009, 02:41 AM~13135521
> *thanks
> *


HEY MEN WHEN I SEE KICK ASS WORK LIKE THIS I GIVE RESPECT TO GUY THAT MADE IT !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 28 2009, 01:08 AM~13135701
> *HEY MEN WHEN I SEE KICK ASS WORK LIKE THIS I GIVE RESPECT TO GUY THAT MADE IT !!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


then there is a long list to thank. ahahah


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 28 2009, 03:14 AM~13135741
> *then there is a long list to thank. ahahah
> *


4 SURE MEN !!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

haha cool


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Hope PHX was cool.


----------



## show-bound

CONGRATS ARTIE ON YOUR WIN


----------



## BASH3R

Pics of arts bike?? cant seen them on the other topic cause too many pics 
someone post them please??


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 2 2009, 01:35 AM~13150214
> *Pics of arts bike?? cant seen them on the other topic cause too many pics
> someone post them please??
> *


compliments on AZWC


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 1 2009, 11:17 PM~13150085
> *CONGRATS ARTIE ON YOUR WIN
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 1 2009, 11:17 PM~13150085
> *CONGRATS ARTIE ON YOUR WIN
> *


What did he get?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 2 2009, 01:12 AM~13150513
> *What did he get?
> *


1st bicth and just got home at 3 a.m


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

EEEE wTF ????








[/quote]


----------



## BASH3R

> EEEE wTF ????


[/quote]
:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

the fuck? Dont cruise?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 2 2009, 12:40 AM~13150254
> *compliments on AZWC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 2 2009, 12:40 AM~13150254
> *compliments on AZWC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


artie left his panties on the handlebars


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 2 2009, 04:21 AM~13150994
> *1st bicth and just got home at 3 a.m
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 2 2009, 10:05 PM~13158193
> *artie left his panties on the handlebars
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

bahahahahha


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 2 2009, 10:14 PM~13158310
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


did the west tx homies treat you alright...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 2 2009, 09:19 PM~13158371
> *did the west tx homies treat you alright...
> *


you knoww


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 2 2009, 08:14 PM~13158310
> *I pulled down her panties and the bitch had a dick.
> *


 :burn:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 2 2009, 09:37 PM~13158645
> *:burn:
> *


what song is this from? Man I cant remember


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 2 2009, 09:05 PM~13159053
> *what song is this from? Man I cant remember
> *












"Nobody move" from this cd.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 2 2009, 02:08 PM~13155300
> *the fuck? Dont cruise?
> *


damn, that goes way back from l.a. super show days. the people used to complain about us having our fun on the streets. Cops try to divert us off the streets off the freeway. it was fun hooking up with chicks from car to car, flashing, dancing....damn i need to get back out there


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 2 2009, 10:07 PM~13159093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Nobody move" from this cd.
> *


I knew it was ez. man thats old. I was listening to ez when I should not have been.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 2 2009, 09:11 PM~13159148
> *I knew it was ez. man thats old. I was listening to ez when I should not have been.
> *


Me too. I remember when my older brother came home with that tape and put it on, I was like this :wow:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 2 2009, 10:47 PM~13159813
> *Me too. I remember when my older brother came home with that tape and put it on, I was like this  :wow:
> *


haha I know


----------



## BASH3R

"ahhhhh shit, here come the motherfuckin cops so run i duck n hide behind the trees, making sure the motherfucker dont see me"


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 3 2009, 08:37 AM~13163319
> *"ahhhhh shit, here come the motherfuckin cops so run i duck n hide behind the trees, making sure the motherfucker dont see me"
> *


hey wheres my plaque???????


----------



## 817Lowrider

:scrutinize:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 3 2009, 11:48 AM~13165237
> *:scrutinize:
> *


kiss ass


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 2 2009, 09:05 PM~13158193
> *artie left his panties on the handlebars
> *


for u to have


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 3 2009, 04:43 PM~13168276
> *for u to have
> *


dont want yo draws!!! :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 3 2009, 05:40 PM~13168837
> *dont want yo draws!!! :angry:
> *


you kno you dooooo...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 3 2009, 05:55 PM~13169050
> *you kno you dooooo...
> *


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 3 2009, 10:14 PM~13171295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> cad by the one and only JustDeez
> cut by GulfCoastDzignz
> *


only the beigning of this artistic bike


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 3 2009, 10:43 AM~13165185
> *hey wheres my plaque???????
> *


i just finished polishing it with my N**S.... :0


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 3 2009, 07:33 PM~13171583
> *i just finished polishing it with my N**S....  :0
> *


using your own polish? :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 3 2009, 10:36 PM~13173412
> *using your own polish? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 3 2009, 06:46 PM~13169684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 3 2009, 06:46 PM~13169684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 4 2009, 11:47 AM~13177571
> *
> *


hahahahaha. fukkn stupid. hahahah.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 4 2009, 12:42 PM~13178235
> *hahahahaha.  fukkn stupid.  hahahah.
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 1 2009, 05:33 PM~13146398
> *Hope PHX was cool.
> *


----------



## show-bound

SO AM I EVER GOING TO FINISH THIS FLYER OR WHAT!!!!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX.

*TX CHAP DUES ARE DUE! $10 0N THE 10TH!! :| DFW!! MEETING THIS WEEKEND SATURDAY 3-7-09 RIVERSIDE PARK 2PM!! PM JUAN FOR DETAILS!! *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 4 2009, 08:18 PM~13183394
> *TX CHAP DUES ARE DUE! $10 0N THE 10TH!! :|  DFW!! MEETING THIS WEEKEND SATURDAY 3-7-09 RIVERSIDE PARK 2PM!! PM JUAN FOR DETAILS!!
> *


Need a ride? Hit me up. LONSO :|


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 4 2009, 09:20 PM~13183407
> *Need a ride? Hit me up. LONSO :|
> *


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup bach


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 4 2009, 08:11 PM~13183312
> *SO AM I EVER GOING TO FINISH THIS FLYER OR WHAT!!!!!!
> *


casper is going to find out this weekend..


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 26 2009, 07:49 PM~13122243
> *We are going to Thee Artistics C.C. picnic.
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

Man...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 4 2009, 10:53 PM~13185857
> *Man...
> *


what....... :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

bored


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 4 2009, 11:25 PM~13186353
> *bored
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dw...og.40e65ca.html


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 5 2009, 12:40 AM~13186534
> *http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dw...og.40e65ca.html
> 
> 
> *


wonder who they will be bringin in.... not a big loss for the fans anyhow.... disliked more by the fans than anything else....he didnt produce!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 5 2009, 12:03 AM~13186836
> *wonder who they will be bringin in....  not a big loss for the fans anyhow.... disliked more by the fans than anything else....he didnt produce!
> *


check his stats. they were average man. I guess we are going a different route.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 5 2009, 12:08 AM~13186906
> *check his stats. they were average man. I guess we are going a different route.
> *


gay


----------



## 817Lowrider

yes you are


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 5 2009, 01:18 AM~13186996
> *yes you are
> *


GOT SPONSORED TODAY FOR A KILLER SOUND SYSTEM!! :biggrin: 

INFINITY
2 12S 6X9S AMPS ETC...CUSTOM ENCLOSURE :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

*THE SHOW IS A NO GO..........INSTED WILL WILL HAVE A PICNIC JUST FOR US WITH OUR BIKES....*.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 5 2009, 01:53 AM~13187280
> *THE SHOW IS A NO GO..........INSTED WILL WILL HAVE A PICNIC JUST FOR US WITH OUR BIKES.....
> *


 :dunno: :nosad: :rant:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:yessad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 4 2009, 11:53 PM~13187280
> *THE SHOW IS A NO GO..........INSTED WILL WILL HAVE A PICNIC JUST FOR US WITH OUR BIKES.....
> *


Maybe next year.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 5 2009, 11:13 AM~13189916
> *Maybe next year.
> *


you finnaly posted :0


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

yo . Il haue the quote once i get the cad


----------



## theoso8




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 5 2009, 11:49 AM~13190277
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm i wanna go


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 5 2009, 01:39 AM~13187174
> *GOT SPONSORED TODAY FOR A KILLER SOUND SYSTEM!!  :biggrin:
> 
> INFINITY
> 2 12S 6X9S AMPS ETC...CUSTOM ENCLOSURE  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


interior 75% done!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 4 2009, 07:47 PM~13184816
> *sup bach
> *


nothing much just going to school and working.. too busy to be on here. i check up every once n awhile.

we ran out of flake and carrier for the bike n i dont got funds  im hoping to finish the bike for march 22nd santa ana hs show









































water on the bottom of the box is fron wetsanding


----------



## 817Lowrider

looks good


----------



## BASH3R

working on my lil brothers pixie 
had to pull up some lil idea i had for a pixie, n its coming out bad ass :cheesy:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 4 2009, 11:53 PM~13187280
> *THE SHOW IS A NO GO..........INSTED WILL WILL HAVE A PICNIC JUST FOR US WITH OUR BIKES.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
dATz wHAT iVe bEE SAyIN SiNCE tHE 1St MEETiNg!!!!! bUT NO 1 liStENeD tOO mE!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 4 2009, 09:29 PM~13185493
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wELL i gUESz NoO 1 TOLd yU ! bUT tHE sUMMER LiKE iN jUNE oR jULy</span></span>..... sOO STAy <span style=\'colorrange\'>pOSTEd oN tHE rEST oF tHE iNFoo

:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Mar 6 2009, 02:01 AM~13198226
> *wELL i gUESz NoO 1 TOLd yU ! bUT tHE sUMMER LiKE iN jUNE oR jULy</span></span>..... sOO STAy <span style=\'colorrange\'>pOSTEd oN tHE rEST oF tHE iNFoo
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


sometime i dont understand the split between the two and the lack of involvement...


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Mar 5 2009, 08:36 PM~13194925
> *nothing much just going to school and working.. too busy to be on here. i check up every once n awhile.
> 
> we ran out of flake and carrier for the bike n i dont got funds  im hoping to finish the bike for march 22nd santa ana hs show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> water on the bottom of the box is fron wetsanding
> *


whatcha going to cover it with?


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 6 2009, 12:14 AM~13198323
> *sometime i dont understand the split between the two and the lack of involvement...
> 
> *


wOw ENOUGh SAid!! :0


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 5 2009, 11:16 PM~13198332
> *whatcha going to cover it with?
> *


 candy red, and some other color candies as well with patterns/vinegar leaf


----------



## 817Lowrider

sounds cool


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR+Mar 5 2009, 08:36 PM~13194925-->
> 
> 
> 
> nothing much just going to school and working.. too busy to be on here. i check up every once n awhile.
> 
> we ran out of flake and carrier for the bike n i dont got funds  im hoping to finish the bike for march 22nd santa ana hs show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> water on the bottom of the box is fron wetsanding
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn looking good!! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Mar 5 2009, 06:59 PM~13193915
> *interior 75% done!
> *


:cough: bullshit :cough: 

Pics or didnt happen! :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Mar 6 2009, 01:01 AM~13198226
> *wELL i gUESz NoO 1 TOLd yU ! bUT tHE sUMMER LiKE iN jUNE oR jULy</span></span>..... sOO STAy <span style=\'colorrange\'>pOSTEd oN tHE rEST oF tHE iNFoo
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


well how come felix hasent heard about it???


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Mar 5 2009, 07:36 PM~13194925
> *nothing much just going to school and working.. too busy to be on here. i check up every once n awhile.
> 
> we ran out of flake and carrier for the bike n i dont got funds  im hoping to finish the bike for march 22nd santa ana hs show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> water on the bottom of the box is fron wetsanding
> *


looking bad assssss


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 6 2009, 09:39 AM~13200411
> *well how come felix hasent heard about it???
> *


wELL kUz My DAd iS STiLL ORgANizEiNG iT iTz GOiN TO bEE A bIG pICNiC !


----------



## Lil Spanks

*THE BIKE CLUB PICNIC IS STILL ON THE SAME DAY......MAY 17...........AT HEART PARK IN ORANGE WHERE IT ALL STARTED....ONLY FOR US.....AND TO BRING UR BIKES TOO... FOR PICS*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 6 2009, 10:54 AM~13200552
> *THE BIKE CLUB PICNIC IS STILL ON THE SAME DAY......MAY 17...........AT HEART PARK IN ORANGE WHERE IT ALL STARTED....ONLY FOR US.....AND TO BRING UR BIKES TOO... FOR PICS
> *


Fuck it I might go to to this too. :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 6 2009, 12:25 PM~13201310
> *Fuck it I might go to to this too. :0
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 6 2009, 01:19 PM~13201670
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 6 2009, 01:28 PM~13201752
> *
> *


with db???? hno: hno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 6 2009, 01:34 PM~13201804
> *with db???? hno:  hno:
> *


yes sir. whos house am I shipping it to?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 6 2009, 01:37 PM~13201828
> *yes sir. whos house am I shipping it to?
> *


me and all the rest of them for whoevers going


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 6 2009, 03:57 PM~13202858
> *me and all the rest of them for whoevers going
> *


OK. DONT OPEN IT! JUST SIGHN FOR IT AND LEAVE IT ALONE!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 6 2009, 04:51 PM~13203334
> *OK. DONT OPEN IT! JUST SIGHN FOR IT AND LEAVE IT ALONE!
> *


ill wait till u show up than to open it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 6 2009, 06:01 PM~13203757
> *ill wait till u show up than to open it
> *


damn right :angry:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

you can send it to me :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Mar 6 2009, 06:16 PM~13203876
> *you can send it to me  :biggrin:
> *


thought you will be in the navy.


----------



## BASH3R

X818


----------



## RollinBlue

can i take my frame?


----------



## 817Lowrider

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

Alonso is gone aahahahahah


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 6 2009, 06:40 PM~13204048
> *thought you will be in the navy.
> *


marine


----------



## 817Lowrider

oh....... Thee Artistics. Texas putos!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 7 2009, 01:43 AM~13207178
> *oh....... Thee Artistics. Texas putos!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ur a puto......


----------



## 817Lowrider

Dont hate puto!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

IM DRUNK!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 27 2009, 01:57 PM~13129662
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 7 2009, 02:21 AM~13207318
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hater


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Mar 7 2009, 02:38 AM~13207157-->
> 
> 
> 
> Alonso is gone aahahahahah
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :420:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Mar 7 2009, 02:51 AM~13207205
> *IM DRUNK!!!!!
> *


 :0 

post pics from the club dre :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 7 2009, 05:33 PM~13211189
> *:420:
> :0
> 
> post pics from the club dre :biggrin:
> *


fuck no!!!!


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 7 2009, 06:50 PM~13211276
> *fuck no!!!!
> *


pussy


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 7 2009, 05:56 PM~13211328
> *pussy
> *


hahahaha. Man. I was getting fucked up. In my car. had to role before I was to fucked up.


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 7 2009, 07:01 PM~13211359
> *hahahaha. Man. I was getting fucked up. In my car. had to role before I was to fucked up.
> *


i got throwed dont remember leavin the club :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 7 2009, 06:04 PM~13211367
> *i got throwed dont remember leavin the club :0
> *


damn.


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 7 2009, 07:14 PM~13211408
> *damn.
> *


havent sleeped and i worked and im still feel buzzed


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 7 2009, 06:19 PM~13211441
> *havent sleeped and i worked and im still feel buzzed
> *


hahahah


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 7 2009, 06:33 PM~13211189
> *post pics from the club dre :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Mar 7 2009, 08:02 PM~13211765-->
> 
> 
> 
> hahahah
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-81.7.TX._@Mar 7 2009, 08:33 PM~13211978
> *:thumbsdown:  :nono:  :buttkick:
> *


meh


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

just left Buffalo Wild Wings. Rampage wooped up on Jardeen


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 8 2009, 01:17 AM~13213973
> *just left Buffalo Wild Wings. Rampage wooped up on Jardeen
> *


just left a hombois house...all the fights were good....

company sucked though....had to bail


rampage sealed the deal in the last 10 secs


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 8 2009, 12:19 AM~13214005
> *just left a hombois house...all the fights were good....
> 
> company sucked though....had to bail
> rampage sealed the deal in the last 10 secs
> *


Rashaad is gonna spank that fool!

Matt Hammel beat that ass!
Gonzaga gotta glass jaw.
that one fight with the white boy not fighting back was weird.


Oh and my personal favorite was the revenge of the nerds looking fool. ahahhaha


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 8 2009, 01:22 AM~13214028
> *Rashaad is gonna spank that fool!
> 
> Matt Hammel beat that ass!
> Gonzaga gotta glass jaw.
> that one fight with the white boy not fighting back was weird.
> Oh and my personal favorite was the revenge of the nerds looking fool. ahahhaha
> *


hahahhahah..i spit my beer out when that fool put on his glasses...

reminded me of that lil kid on the sandlot, and me think never underestimate a nerd looking fool


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 8 2009, 12:17 AM~13213973
> *just left Buffalo Wild Wings. Rampage wooped up on Jardeen
> *


rampage is a mean muther @^%@


----------



## 817Lowrider

meh evans .gonna beat that ass


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 6 2009, 04:40 PM~13204048
> *thought you will be in the navy.
> *


marines in august


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 4 2009, 09:18 PM~13183394
> *TX CHAP DUES ARE DUE! $10 0N THE 10TH!! :|
> *


 :|


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 8 2009, 07:53 PM~13218694
> *:|
> *


<<<< poor fuker


----------



## BASH3R

Meh :|


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 8 2009, 08:31 PM~13219017
> *Meh :|
> *


 :|


----------



## BASH3R

:yourfacehere:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 8 2009, 08:33 PM~13219035
> *:yourfacehere:
> *


pm sent


----------



## 817Lowrider

alonso. U talmbout how much cash u had the club the other night :0


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 8 2009, 08:37 PM~13219065
> *alonso. U talmbout how much cash u had the club the other night :0
> *


spent it on beer :0


----------



## BASH3R

Rollin i sent u a email..


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 8 2009, 08:45 PM~13219115
> *Rollin i sent u a email..
> *


replied


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

2 Members: STiLL RAPPiN32, abe C. :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

x2 :dunno:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 8 2009, 08:20 PM~13220015
> *x2 :dunno:
> *


SAyz HEz fROM FL. CAHpp !!! ??? oOR ANddd SHiPpiN iS FREE !!!! dNT TRip yUY SHOULd gET yOUR SHiRTz By THiS wEEk fOR yOUR ShOw


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Mar 8 2009, 11:26 PM~13220798
> *SAyz HEz fROM FL. CAHpp !!! ??? oOR ANddd SHiPpiN iS FREE !!!! dNT TRip yUY SHOULd gET yOUR SHiRTz By THiS wEEk fOR yOUR ShOw
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Mar 8 2009, 10:26 PM~13220798
> *SAyz HEz fROM FL. CAHpp !!! ??? oOR ANddd SHiPpiN iS FREE !!!! dNT TRip yUY SHOULd gET yOUR SHiRTz By THiS wEEk fOR yOUR ShOw
> *


is that chap still open? If it is cool. Thanks for the free shiping.


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 8 2009, 11:47 PM~13221044
> *is that chap still open? If it is cool. Thanks for the free shiping.
> *


xdos


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 8 2009, 09:47 PM~13221044
> *is that chap still open? If it is cool. Thanks for the free shiping.
> *


tHATz wHAT cLUb MEMbeRz dO :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 8 2009, 10:47 PM~13221044
> *is that chap still open? If it is cool. Thanks for the free shiping.
> *


ass kisser


----------



## BASH3R

no florida chap :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

:angry: arts a bish


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 9 2009, 08:49 AM~13223051
> *:angry: arts a bish
> *


 :angry: dam skippy


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Mar 8 2009, 10:01 PM~13221209
> *tHATz wHAT cLUb MEMbeRz dO  :biggrin:
> *


change your gotdamn way of writing on the intrawebs :uh:


----------



## BASH3R

:uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Emilio shut yo goofy ass up


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 9 2009, 09:33 AM~13223283
> *change your gotdamn way of writing on the intrawebs  :uh:
> *


x10


----------



## 817Lowrider

arts ole bish ass


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 9 2009, 12:33 PM~13225794
> *arts ole bish ass
> *


ahoy captain! :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 9 2009, 02:33 PM~13225794
> *arts ole bish ass
> *


english bish


----------



## Lil Spanks

*I WILL BE DOING STRIPING AND LEAFING FOR 30 BUCK NO MATTER WHAT SIZE.......FOR THE WHOLE MONTH......ITS OPEN TO ANYBODY THAT WANTS IT..!!!!!!*


----------



## 817Lowrider

oh snap


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 9 2009, 05:49 PM~13226932
> *I WILL BE DOING STRIPING AND LEAFING FOR 30 BUCK NO MATTER WHAT SIZE.......FOR THE WHOLE MONTH......ITS OPEN TO ANYBODY THAT WANTS IT..!!!!!!
> *


come do my truck :0


----------



## BASH3R

Im down to road trip


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 9 2009, 08:28 PM~13228424
> *Im down to road trip
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

*BIKES ONLY......*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 9 2009, 09:48 AM~13223368
> *:uh:
> *


ONE OF THE MEMBER IS ASKING FOR HIS PLAQUE??? NEEDS IT


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker+Mar 9 2009, 08:33 AM~13223283-->
> 
> 
> 
> change your gotdamn way of writing on the intrawebs  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lil Spanks_@Mar 9 2009, 12:27 PM~13225119
> *x10
> *


dAMM bAByyzzzzzzz :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 9 2009, 08:33 AM~13223283
> *change your gotdamn way of writing on the intrawebs  :uh:
> *


X act your age


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

dANG THERE ARE TO MANy HATERS ON THIS SHiT


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 9 2009, 07:52 PM~13228709
> *BIKES ONLY......
> *


haha owned!!!! Alonso gotta knew street. maybe you can stripe that


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks+Mar 9 2009, 08:52 PM~13228709-->
> 
> 
> 
> *BIKES ONLY......*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Mar 9 2009, 10:29 PM~13230081
> *haha owned!!!! Alonso gotta knew street. maybe you can stripe that
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

20-1 putos!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 9 2009, 10:06 PM~13230747
> *20-1 putos!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 9 2009, 10:07 PM~13230770
> *:uh:
> *


hater!!


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 9 2009, 11:06 PM~13230747
> *20-1 putos!!!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 9 2009, 10:08 PM~13230786
> *hater!!
> *


x817


----------



## 817Lowrider

u know this


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 9 2009, 10:24 PM~13231126
> *u know this
> *


that ur gay????


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 9 2009, 11:27 PM~13231179
> *that ur gay????
> *


just on days that end with y :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 9 2009, 10:29 PM~13231207
> *just on days that end with y :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 9 2009, 11:33 PM~13231287
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

he's scared....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 9 2009, 10:27 PM~13231179
> *that ur gay????
> *


 :uh: PUTO


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks+Mar 9 2009, 11:35 PM~13231324-->
> 
> 
> 
> he's scared....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Mar 9 2009, 11:37 PM~13231357
> *:uh:  PUTO
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

T-A = 20-1 dumbass


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 9 2009, 11:40 PM~13231419
> *T-A = 20-1 dumbass
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 9 2009, 11:40 PM~13231419
> *1%er dumbass
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 9 2009, 10:37 PM~13231357
> *:uh:  PUTO
> *


jUAN 0 ME -2


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 9 2009, 11:41 PM~13231444
> *:uh:
> *


i wana c pics pm me then


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue+Mar 9 2009, 10:41 PM~13231441-->
> 
> 
> 
> :buttkick:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DUMBASS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2009, 10:41 PM~13231444
> *:uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOT EVEN CLOSE DUMBASS
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lil Spanks_@Mar 9 2009, 10:42 PM~13231450
> *jUAN 0 ME -2
> *


EXTRA DUMBASS


----------



## 817Lowrider

Dre post pics of your tires. I wanna see


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 9 2009, 11:43 PM~13231469
> * ima FATASS
> REALLY BIG FATASS
> EXTRA FATASS
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 9 2009, 10:45 PM~13231510
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 9 2009, 11:47 PM~13231547
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 9 2009, 10:45 PM~13231510
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 9 2009, 11:50 PM~13231593
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## RollinBlue

:twak:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:0


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 9 2009, 10:59 PM~13231756
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 9 2009, 10:24 PM~13231126
> *WHO TOOK A PIC OF ME???? :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 9 2009, 10:59 PM~13231756
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Mar 9 2009, 11:15 PM~13231988
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I want one


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 9 2009, 11:21 PM~13232069
> *I want one
> *


----------



## BASH3R

Art ill give u the plaque at the next meeting..


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 9 2009, 11:21 PM~13232080
> *Art ill give u the plaque at the next meeting..
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 9 2009, 11:23 PM~13232116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 9 2009, 10:47 PM~13231547
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Lil Spanks, BASH3R, socios b.c. prez


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

does anyone have a 26" straight fork or 20" bent strut bars. or 16" strut bars?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Mar 10 2009, 12:04 AM~13232719
> *does anyone have a 26" straight fork or 20" bent strut bars. or 16" strut bars?
> *


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 9 2009, 10:09 PM~13232772
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Mar 9 2009, 11:15 PM~13232842
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: TRUE TRUE !!!!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 9 2009, 11:44 PM~13231480
> *Dre post pics of your tires. I wanna see
> *


Bring yo bish ass by the house!! :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

meh


----------



## BASH3R

*WHO EVER NEEDS BIKE PLAQUES LMK!
60- CHROME
80-GOLD
AND ILL HAVE TO ASK JAGSTER ABOUT ENGRAVED AND TWO TONED.*


----------



## 817Lowrider

do not take any orders for tx chap. Not yet atleast


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 10 2009, 01:33 PM~13237143
> *do not take any orders for tx chap. Not yet atleast
> *


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

2lowsyn next time ur online give me a pm with your number homie im in san anto


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 10 2009, 01:33 PM~13237143
> *do not take any orders for tx chap. Not yet atleast
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 9 2009, 04:49 PM~13226932
> *I WILL BE DOING STRIPING AND LEAFING FOR 30 BUCK NO MATTER WHAT SIZE.......FOR THE WHOLE MONTH......ITS OPEN TO ANYBODY THAT WANTS IT..!!!!!!
> *


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 10 2009, 08:22 AM~13234103
> *Bring yo bish ass by the house!!  :angry:
> *


ill start walkin now :uh: ass


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

wHENz DA BIKE MEETING ??


----------



## OSO 805

uffin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Mar 10 2009, 06:10 PM~13240550
> *wHENz DA BIKE MEETING ??
> *


together show if im not mistaken :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 10 2009, 06:40 PM~13241042
> *together show if im not mistaken  :biggrin:
> *


dATz whAT i THOUGHT bUT i wAS TALkiN ToO ANgEL && hE TOLd ME tHE 22 ?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Mar 10 2009, 06:54 PM~13241290
> *dATz whAT i THOUGHT bUT i wAS TALkiN ToO ANgEL && hE TOLd ME tHE 22 ?
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

[/B]THe SiCKONE BRAND WiLL BEE AT THE DUB SHOw SELLiNG SHIRTS PASSING OUT FLYERS WITH MODLES COME SHOW THE SUPPORT MARCH 22 AT THE LA.CONVENTION CENTER WE WILL HAVE A BOOTH


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Mar 10 2009, 07:06 PM~13241465
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THe SiCKONE BRAND WiLL BEE AT THE DUB SHOw SELLiNG SHIRTS PASSING OUT FLYERS WITH MODLES COME SHOW THE SUPPORT MARCH 22 AT THE LA.CONVENTION CENTER WE WILL HAVE A BOOTH
> [/b]


----------



## 817Lowrider

:0


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Mar 10 2009, 08:06 PM~13241465
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THe SiCKONE BRAND WiLL BEE AT THE DUB SHOw SELLiNG SHIRTS PASSING OUT FLYERS WITH MODLES COME SHOW THE SUPPORT MARCH 22 AT THE LA.CONVENTION CENTER WE WILL HAVE A BOOTH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Mar 10 2009, 01:20 AM~13233373
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: TRUE TRUE !!!!!!
> *


----------



## show-bound

MUTHA FUCKERS TRYING TO BREAK IN MY HOUSE TODAY!!!

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 10 2009, 09:57 PM~13243483
> *MUTHA FUCKERS TRYING TO BREAK IN MY HOUSE TODAY!!!
> 
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 10 2009, 10:57 PM~13243483
> *MUTHA FUCKERS TRYING TO BREAK IN MY HOUSE TODAY!!!
> 
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


details fool.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 10 2009, 10:03 PM~13243604
> *details fool.
> *


they wanted d.b


----------



## 817Lowrider

db is here at my house.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 10 2009, 11:03 PM~13243604
> *details fool.
> *


mutha fuckin pinche wey threw a rock trough my sons window, busted down my back gate...

i was gone for less than an hour today from the house, thats when it happened....its this fool thats been walking the nieghborhood...he was in front of my house walking east when i left...

then when my chic left she said he was walking back..she only went around the corner to her moms.... when i went to her moms to pick up the keys this fool is walking out the alley that my house is on....i didnt notice the rock in my sons room till y chic was grilling himthat he broke a glass or something....this was already like about 8..

it all made sence when we put it together....ima get that fool tommarrow..


----------



## 817Lowrider

He take anything?


----------



## Lil Spanks

shoot that nikka


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 10 2009, 11:16 PM~13243791
> *He take anything?
> *


my chit is locked, locked....lol

he didnt get in....i seen him before walking around...i'll get him


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 10 2009, 11:21 PM~13243850
> *my chit is locked, locked....lol
> 
> he didnt get in....i seen him before walking around...i'll get him
> *


If he comes back around. Crack head?


----------



## 817Lowrider

you got some good shit too. ahahaha


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 10 2009, 10:21 PM~13243850
> *my chit is locked, locked....lol
> 
> he didnt get in....i seen him before walking around...i'll get him
> *


its jaun...shoot him


----------



## 817Lowrider

juangotti customer design. What yall think?

Should have it cut and plate soon. Should I do it as a set(Forks,SS and handle bars) or individual?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 10 2009, 11:22 PM~13243863
> *If he comes back around. Crack head?
> *


punk ass kid, *****, im calling the cops, ... :biggrin: 

ima send his pic to all the nieghbors...lol i got my camera ready... :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 10 2009, 11:23 PM~13243871
> *its jaun...shoot him
> *


this fool darker than chit


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 10 2009, 11:26 PM~13243911
> *punk ass kid, *****, im calling the cops, ... :biggrin:
> 
> ima send his pic to all the nieghbors...lol    i got my camera ready... :cheesy:
> *


ahahahahha



Now get back on my fenders
























































:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 10 2009, 10:27 PM~13243928
> *this fool darker than chit
> *


its black juan??


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 9 2009, 03:49 PM~13226932
> *I WILL BE DOING STRIPING AND LEAFING FOR 30 BUCK NO MATTER WHAT SIZE.......FOR THE WHOLE MONTH......ITS OPEN TO ANYBODY THAT WANTS IT..!!!!!!
> *


i have a bike that u could do for one of my members!! :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 10 2009, 07:36 PM~13241953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fUCkk yOU ART!!! yU FAiL AT bEiNG pREzzz FOR THE BiKE CLUb!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Mar 11 2009, 07:53 AM~13246751
> *fUCkk yOU ART!!! yU FAiL AT bEiNG pREzzz FOR THE BiKE CLUb!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



you should be the bike club prez :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Dre post pics of ur 64


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 11 2009, 10:35 AM~13247034
> *Dre post pics of ur 64
> *


 :roflmao: :no:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Mar 11 2009, 12:20 AM~13245198
> *i have a bike that u could do for one of my members!! :biggrin:
> *


let me know


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Mar 11 2009, 08:53 AM~13246751
> *fUCkk yOU ART!!! yU FAiL AT bEiNG pREzzz FOR THE BiKE CLUb!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 11 2009, 08:28 AM~13246985
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> you should be the bike club  prez :0  :cheesy:
> *


LET ME TELL yOU iF i WAS SHiT wiLL gET dONE !


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 11 2009, 08:41 AM~13247087
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hAHAHAH yU FUCkEN lAME ! bE A MAN aND gROW uP!


----------



## 817Lowrider

arts ok. Just missguided


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 11 2009, 10:17 AM~13248011
> *arts ok. Just missguided
> *


MISGUiDEd My ASS !!! HE STILL THINKS LIKE A LITTLE KID AM MORE MATURE THEN THAT BITCH ASS


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

all the sudden, now she can type normal


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 11 2009, 10:47 AM~13248318
> *all the sudden, now she can type normal
> *


wTF yU tOO !! i CAN tyPE tHE WAy i WANT i SEE yU cAN uNDeRSTANd iT


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 11 2009, 11:47 AM~13248318
> *all the sudden, now she can type normal
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Mar 11 2009, 10:08 AM~13247902
> *LET ME TELL yOU iF i WAS SHiT wiLL gET dONE !
> *


 :no: You guys need someone who doesnt type like that.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Mar 11 2009, 11:48 AM~13248332
> *wTF yU tOO !! i CAN tyPE tHE WAy i WANT i SEE yU cAN uNDeRSTANd iT
> *


youre right, but if youre gonna talk all this maturity stuff, maybe you should look into typing like a mature adult.  just sayin, nawmsayin


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 11 2009, 10:59 AM~13248420
> *youre right, but if youre gonna talk all this maturity stuff, maybe you should look into typing like a mature adult.   just sayin, nawmsayin
> *


X grow the fuck up. :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2009, 11:00 AM~13248425
> *X grow the fuck up.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2009, 10:59 AM~13248413
> *:no: You guys need someone who doesnt type like that.
> *


wTF iS wRONg THE WAy i TyPE iF yOU GuYz UNdERSTANd iT tHEN ...y iS iT SUCh A BiG dEAL!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Mar 11 2009, 12:06 PM~13248474
> *wTF iS wRONg THE WAy i TyPE iF yOU GuYz UNdERSTANd iT tHEN ...y iS iT SUCh A BiG dEAL!
> *


it just lets everyone know that youre just looking for attention. it doesnt make you look "original" or "unique", it looks the opposite of mature.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 11 2009, 11:11 AM~13248513
> *it just lets everyone know that youre just looking for attention.  it doesnt make you look "original" or "unique", it looks the opposite of mature.
> *


Hahahaha suRE LiKE i wANT THAT ! tHATz tHE lEAST oF My wORRyz ! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Mar 11 2009, 12:15 PM~13248547
> *Hahahaha suRE LiKE i wANT THAT ! tHATz tHE lEAST oF My wORRyz !  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


AnD PubLicLY aTTaCkinG youR ClUb'S PrEz iZ NevA CoOl


----------



## BASH3R

Damm all this drama for the way she types. i understand where u guys arr coming from but just by the way she types doesnt mean shes immature, maybe her keyboard got fuck up, you never know so its not cool judging people by the way they type talk or act! 

oh and danny she isnt in the bike club so art isnt her prez


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 11 2009, 12:41 PM~13248742
> *Damm all this drama for the way she types. i understand where u guys arr coming from but just by the way she types doesnt mean shes immature, maybe her keyboard got fuck up, you never know so its not cool judging people by the way they type talk or act!
> 
> oh and danny she isnt in the bike club so art isnt her prez
> *


a prez is a prez. im sure your elders feel the same way. and broken keyboard......hahahaa. dont be a capitan fool. :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

my "i" button dont work so i have to CRTL V to type a damn "i" :angry:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 11 2009, 11:18 AM~13248567
> *AnD PubLicLY aTTaCkinG youR ClUb'S PrEz iZ NevA CoOl
> *


HAHAH bEFORE yOU SAy hez My pREzzzz gET yOUR iNFo STRiGHT! THAT WiLL NVR HAppEN! &&
i ANT iN tHE BikE cLUb AM tHE C.C pREz daUgTHER! i jUz TRy toO kEEp iT kOO wiT EVERyONE bUT i gUESz nO oNE hERE TAkEz ANyTHiNg *SERiOUz*


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

hahaha dre gotta brocken i


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 11 2009, 01:32 PM~13249160
> *:|
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

woohoo


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Mar 11 2009, 11:06 AM~13248474
> *wTF iS wRONg THE WAy i TyPE iF yOU GuYz UNdERSTANd iT tHEN ...y iS iT SUCh A BiG dEAL!
> *


Dont take it the wrong way. Its just constructive criticism from your peers. But we will all sit down and talk about it the next time I go down there.


----------



## 817Lowrider

My niece types like that.  When she is on my comp I dont let her do it.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

Art I need you pick up a wheel for me fool. 

Ill hook you up with a mint condition schwinn badge and a stamped schwinn seat post


----------



## 817Lowrider

1 more day to go...


----------



## 817Lowrider

When I started the chap in 07 1 man deep!!!!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 11 2009, 11:19 PM~13254829
> *1 more day to go...
> *


for?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 11 2009, 11:51 PM~13255279
> *for?
> *


my work week.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 12 2009, 12:02 AM~13255489
> *my work week.
> *


tonight is my last night for the week


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 12 2009, 12:06 AM~13255547
> *tonight is my last night for the week
> *


 :nono: DARKNESS!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 12 2009, 12:06 AM~13255547
> *tonight is my last night for the week
> *


I get off at 7 tomorrow. The I get to chill. ULC meeting friday. ill see if I can sell some more tickets.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 4 2009, 09:18 PM~13183394
> *TX CHAP DUES ARE DUE! $10 0N THE 10TH!! :|
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 11 2009, 10:14 PM~13254740
> *Art I need you pick up a wheel for me fool.
> 
> Ill hook you up with a mint condition schwinn badge and a stamped schwinn seat post
> *


where???


----------



## 817Lowrider

somewhere in oc. Lemme get the addy


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 12 2009, 09:17 AM~13258234
> *somewhere in oc. Lemme get the addy
> *


from who???


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 12 2009, 09:40 AM~13258436
> *from who???
> *


deez...you know the rest


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 12 2009, 09:59 AM~13258609
> *deez...you know the rest
> *


dezz lips :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

ill pm details this evening


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 12 2009, 10:08 AM~13258682
> *dezz lips :dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 12 2009, 12:17 PM~13260056
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 12 2009, 02:01 PM~13260814
> *
> *


EVERYBODY WINK


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 11 2009, 08:40 AM~13247080
> *let me know
> *


i will!


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

THERE WILL BE A LITTLE CAR SHOW IN O.C AT A.J BUGERS IN FULLERTON THIS SUN.. JUST A KICK BACK.......CONER OF BROOKERST AND ORANGETHROPE.......I WILL BE THERE WITH CAR AND BIKE TO SUPPORT A FRIEND...WHOEVER WANTS TO GO, ILL SEE YOU THERE.....THE SHOW IS A BENIFIT TO SEND A LITTLE GIRL TO D.C FOR A FEILD TRIP......AND ITS FOR A BUDDY FOR DUKES C.C OF O.C....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Artistics.TX	7661
Lil Spanks	7143
eric ramos	4298
casper805	3336
show-bound	2202
NaturalHighII	2042
OSO 805	1569
socios b.c. prez	1439
LILHOBBZ805	1266
BASH3R	1208
BABOSO HYDROS	891
LOWRIDING 805 JR	884
GrimReaper	762
2lowsyn	748
~MONCHIS 805 CALI~	642
76'_SCHWINN	621
bluepridelowride13	604
mortalkombat2	541
tequila sunrise	489
THE REBIRTH	459
FREAKY BEHAVIOR	419
Aztecbike	403
NorCalLux	376
TonyO	373
THEE ARTISTICS	365
The ZONE	337
RollinBlue	332
STiLL RAPPiN32	248
six trey impala	238
ericg	229
81.7.TX.	195
ESE NECIO 805	176
erick323	173
sic713	173
805 lowridercruiser	163
bad news	163
STR8_CLOWN'N	157
JUSTDEEZ	96
lowriderwiz	95
Li'l Eder	79
speedy187	79
noe_from_texas	78
805 BABY.GOR13	78
TearsofaClownII	76
CHILLY WILLY DADDY	74
Spankz	65
spikes805	64
juangotti	64
THE REBIRTH_old	62
SIC'N'TWISTED	61
the bone collector	52
sick six	51
LocoSoCal	48
G~MoneyCustoms	48
mitchell26	44
Artistic3	39
SkysDaLimit	35
Harry's Dream	35
86' Chevy	35
las_crucez	35
ozzylowrider	33
SA ROLLERZ	31
NINETEEN.O.FOUR	28
RO-BC	28
PROPHECY C.C.CEO	27
gizmo1	22
NOTORIOUS*ODL*	22
Drop'em	22
kustombuilder	22
somerstyle	21
RECKLESS RAUL	21
Billy	20
huggybear!	19
tyrone_rolls_a_85	19
DodgerFan	19
REC	18
chamuco61	18
BONES_712	18
*SEEZER*	17
FunkytownRoller	16
R.O.C	16
OGDinoe1	15
str8 outta denmark	15
SNAPPER818	15
D Twist	14
deville	14
SAC_TOWN	14
Raguness	14
805CARLOS	13
customforlife	12
bandido	11
LaZyBoI714	11
abe C.	10
d1ulove2h8	10
2$hort	10
CLASSY	9
CHILLY WILLY (to delete)	9
ON-DA-LOW PREZ	8
osorivera48	8
lowrid3r	8
AMB1800	8
ghost-rider	8
BigTex	8
78 Monte 4 Life	7
Clown confution	7
Rusty193	7
LuxuriouSMontreaL	6
91PurplePeopleEater	6
DVNRDGRS	6
mr.casper	6
Crazylife13	6
mike acosta	6
CE 707	6
.L1L CR1M1N4L::	5
Damu505	5
FLEET~HOOD	5
xcuze	5
66wita6	5
lowlife-biker	5
THE_EMPIRE_SAC	5
KreWx8	5
LEGIONSofTEXAS	5
skinnischwinn	5
runninlow	5
ROBERTO G	4
FAYGO JOKER	4
7UP_BIKE	4
casper805DADDY	4
Cod210	4
Predator1	4
Stilo-G	4
screwstone_tx	4
ogloko	4
MR.559	4
EnchantedDrmzCEO	4
lowdhotchkiss	4
theoso8	4
lowridersfinest	4
swa562	4
cadillac jay	3
Prieto520	3
moneycarlo82	3
MR.SHADES	3
RidinLowBC	3
lolow	3
Armando Ranflitas	3
D-ice69	3
.:OrangeCounty G:.	3
PurpleLicious	3
ITS ME BITCHES	3
66 ROLLERZ ONLY	3
johnnys121	3
73monte	3
ROBERT71MC	3
cadillac_pimpin	3
66 schwinn	2
67 B-WINE DESTINY	2
Sr.Castro	2
Str8crazy80	2
DirtyBird2	2
lowridindirtykn	2
ridenlow702	2
hot$tuff5964	2
Steve9663	2
Laid Magazine	2
Monnolo	2
Loco 61	2
G2G_Al	2
2twisted	2
MysticStyles	2
Randy Watson	2
Mrs Bones	2
viejitocencoast	2
nckag	2
Mr.NoLimit	2
RO.LIFER	2
GrimReapers Lady	2
KIDBUGGZ	2
HAGCustoms	2
excalibur	2
Regal King	2
Dirk	2
adrian vasquez	2
WickedWizzard	2
POISON 831	2
syked1	2
scanlessfool	2
radicalplastic09	1
kronix503	1
G~TIMES~4~LIFE	1
wimone	1
recklesslifestyles	1
GONZALES1P	1
I KEEPS IT REAL	1
toyshopcustoms	1
NaturalHighII_old	1
SANCHO	1
CERTIFIED TROUBLE	1
savvyKid	1
NOTHING BUT TROUBLE	1
sbcin1966newport	1
iced	1
Models IV Life	1
TECHNIQUES	1
WestTxFinest	1
aliciah	1
knightsgirl19	1
stilktzin	1
EatYoChicken	1
RAY_512	1
BallerzEmpire B.C.	1
Cut N 3's	1
Texas_Bowties	1
HD Lowrider	1
PUPPETP13	1
SCHWINN_RIDER*73	1
sureñosbluez	1
my daughter bike	1
charger24	1
LIL PHX	1
oscar8	1
bigentmagazine	1
IN$piratioN$ B.C	1
SHADOW714	1
fashizzle manizzle	1
sanjo_nena408	1
MiKLO	1
67Caprice	1
AutoMini	1
AZ WAR CHIEF	1
Estrella Car Club	1
DripLOW	1
408SHARK	1
biggluv65	1
DropedLongBed	1
texastrike	1
Sweet Adictions	1
LVdroe	1
8-BALLING-247	1
OLDHAM	1
ibuildweniblazeum	1
the_blackwallstree	1
LOWRIDER SCENE	1
Playboy206	1
1957wolseley	1
TopDogg	1
MTX686	1
chevy_grl	1
locotoys	1
fatdaddylv	1
GOODTIMES CC	1
kiki	1
FelonOne	1
dog_jerry	1
back yard boogie	1
GANGSTA BOOGIE II	1
chickadee1035	1
CADDY EXTRA	1
Swangin44s	1
swangin'n'bangin	1
UpInSmoke619	1


----------



## 817Lowrider

i run this shit


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 12 2009, 02:22 PM~13261613
> *i run this shit
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

hahahahaha


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 12 2009, 02:41 PM~13261768
> *hahahahaha
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 12 2009, 02:48 PM~13261278
> *Artistics.TX	7661
> Lil Spanks	7143
> eric ramos	4298
> casper805	3336
> show-bound	2202
> NaturalHighII	2042
> OSO 805	1569
> socios b.c. prez	 1439
> 
> *


i heard this guy moved to texas :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 12 2009, 04:54 PM~13262858
> *i heard this guy moved to texas :uh:
> *


Not yet.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 12 2009, 05:55 PM~13262872
> *Not yet.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 12 2009, 02:48 PM~13261278
> *Artistics.TX  7661
> Lil Spanks	7143
> 
> *


i heard this guy moved to africa and became someones bicth... :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 12 2009, 07:02 PM~13262941
> *i heard this guy moved to africa and became someones bicth... :dunno:
> *


hey. so whats up with what I asked? Can you hook it up? GO get the wheel?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 12 2009, 09:01 AM~13258124
> *where???
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 12 2009, 07:36 PM~13263206
> *:|
> *


PM THIS GUY. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=45857


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 12 2009, 05:55 PM~13262872
> *Not yet.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 12 2009, 06:54 PM~13263354
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 12 2009, 07:57 PM~13263386
> *:yessad:
> *


???


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 12 2009, 05:54 PM~13263354
> *:scrutinize:
> *


You dont want me to move to tejas?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 12 2009, 08:03 PM~13264027
> *You dont want me to move to tejas?
> *


whatchutalkinboutwillis?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 12 2009, 09:03 PM~13264027
> *You dont want me to move to tejas?
> *


sounds like some one is flirting...


----------



## las_crucez

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 12 2009, 08:10 PM~13264084
> *whatchutalkinboutwillis?
> *


he moving in with you


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 12 2009, 09:41 PM~13265245
> *he moving in with you
> *


bring it on. got 2 spare bedrooms


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 12 2009, 09:44 PM~13265294
> *bring it on.  got 2 spare bedrooms
> *


one for spanking and one for love making


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 12 2009, 11:02 PM~13265524
> *one for spanking and one for love making
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

Art did casper call you??


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 12 2009, 10:06 PM~13265574
> *Art did casper call you??
> *


u mean that fat ass yea


----------



## Lil Spanks

justdezz and casper


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 12 2009, 10:18 PM~13265726
> *justdezz and casper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 4 2009, 09:18 PM~13183394
> *TX CHAP DUES ARE DUE! :angry:  *


* :angry: Lates Fees!!*

*TX CHAP SHIRTS ARE IN!! :0 

Will post Pics tonight!!*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 13 2009, 11:43 AM~13269993
> * :angry: Lates Fees!!
> 
> TX CHAP SHIRTS ARE IN!!  :0
> 
> Will post Pics tonight!!
> *


U dont get your shirt till you pay for it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 12 2009, 07:10 PM~13264084
> *whatchutalkinboutwillis?
> *


I can be out there in a week if I really wanted too.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 12 2009, 07:10 PM~13264090
> *sounds like some one is flirting...
> *


We dont bullshit out here in Cali. Thats probably why I will never fit in over there.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 13 2009, 09:43 AM~13269993
> * :angry: Lates Fees!!
> 
> TX CHAP SHIRTS ARE IN!!  :0
> 
> Will post Pics tonight!!
> *


 :cheesy: ....... :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 13 2009, 11:16 AM~13270381
> *We dont bullshit out here in Cali. Thats probably why I will never fit in over there.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 13 2009, 12:16 PM~13270381
> *We dont bullshit out here in Cali. Thats probably why I will never fit in over there.
> *


meh.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 13 2009, 02:15 PM~13272033
> *meh.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 13 2009, 11:16 AM~13270381
> *We dont bullshit out here in Cali. Thats probably why I will never fit in over there.
> *


truff


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 13 2009, 02:23 PM~13272099
> *truff
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 13 2009, 11:43 AM~13269993
> * :angry: Lates Fees!!
> 
> TX CHAP SHIRTS ARE IN!!  :0
> 
> Will post Pics tonight!!
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 13 2009, 05:51 PM~13273775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can i have a shirt


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 13 2009, 09:04 PM~13275837
> *can i have a shirt
> *


 :no:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 13 2009, 10:04 PM~13275844
> *:no:
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 13 2009, 09:06 PM~13275861
> *
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 13 2009, 04:51 PM~13273775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NiCE dOiNg bUSiNESz WiT yOU


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 13 2009, 10:06 PM~13275865
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 13 2009, 09:04 PM~13275837
> *can i have a shirt
> *


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 13 2009, 10:06 PM~13275865
> *
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 13 2009, 09:09 PM~13275915
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i shipped your plaque to texas :0


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 13 2009, 09:11 PM~13275950
> *i shipped your plaque to texas  :0
> *


dATz hOW wE DO iT


----------



## BASH3R

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BASH3R, STiLL RAPPiN32

:happysad: 



> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Mar 13 2009, 09:12 PM~13275959
> *dATz hOW wE DO iT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 13 2009, 10:11 PM~13275950
> *i shipped your plaque to texas  :0
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

Thee Artistics TEXAS representing to the fullest!!! OSO when I get to Cali I want to have a sit down.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 14 2009, 12:13 AM~13277499
> *OSO when I get to Cali I want to have a sit down.
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

no joke this club is my life. I may be drunk but I mean every word I type!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 14 2009, 01:13 AM~13277499
> *Thee Artistics TEXAS representing to the fullest!!! OSO when I get to Cali I want to have a sit down.
> *


kissass


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 14 2009, 02:33 AM~13277567
> *kissass
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider

HATERS!


----------



## BASH3R

Well kissing ass workers right?? :0


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 14 2009, 03:15 PM~13280338
> *HATERS!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I aint kissing no ones ass bishes


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 14 2009, 12:16 AM~13277511
> *no joke this club is my life. I may be drunk but I mean every word I type!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 14 2009, 03:38 PM~13280485
> *I aint kissing no ones ass  bishes
> *


muah


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 14 2009, 02:38 PM~13280485
> *I aint kissing no ones ass  bishes exept arts
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 2lowsyn

Just to let you guys knows I got the one bike sand back down and I'm working on some new paint patterns, also I go a new bike being worked on. Just wanted to let you guys know , Im still here


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 14 2009, 10:07 PM~13282531
> *Just to let you guys knows I got the one bike sand back down and I'm working on some new paint patterns, also I go a new bike being worked on. Just wanted to let you guys know , Im still here
> *


all good rene. New shirts are in. I believe they are 5 bucks a piece. Lemme know when you and codey need. em.


----------



## BASH3R

5 bucks?? :scruntinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 14 2009, 11:35 PM~13283150
> *5 bucks?? :scruntinize:
> *


yes sir


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## lowlife-biker

whatup artistics lotta new stuff commin out :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 15 2009, 12:01 PM~13285678
> *whatup artistics lotta new stuff commin out :thumbsup:
> *


nope. exclusive is doing it big.


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 15 2009, 03:00 PM~13286713
> *nope. exclusive is doing it big.
> *


 :0


----------



## Aztecbike

uffin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

:wave: yes i am still here...just busy with work and bills gettin payed.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

does anyone have the repop walmart schwinns with slick tires? i need them tires!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Mar 16 2009, 12:40 PM~13295868
> *does anyone have the repop walmart schwinns with slick tires? i need them tires!!!
> *


i have the back fat tire but not for sale


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Mar 16 2009, 02:41 PM~13295881
> *i have the back fat tire but not for sale
> *


haha


----------



## RollinBlue

meh


----------



## RollinBlue

meh


----------



## 817Lowrider

x2


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 16 2009, 08:24 PM~13298676
> *x2
> *


whats up bish?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 16 2009, 08:33 PM~13298757
> *whats up bish?
> *


nothing fool


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 16 2009, 08:35 PM~13298780
> *nothing fool
> *


ima hater


----------



## 817Lowrider

were all haters


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:yes:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Mar 16 2009, 08:39 PM~13298842-->
> 
> 
> 
> were all haters
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Mar 16 2009, 08:40 PM~13298854
> *:yes:
> *


i was called a hater on lil :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 15 2009, 09:55 PM~13290325
> *:wave: yes i am still here...just busy with work and bills gettin payed.
> *


SAME HERE


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 16 2009, 09:15 PM~13299275
> *SAME HERE
> *


i got no bills :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

4 grand of CC Debt.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 16 2009, 06:44 PM~13298905
> *i was called a hater on lil :0
> *


again?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 16 2009, 07:18 PM~13299323
> *4 grand of CC Debt.
> *


congrats


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Mar 16 2009, 09:18 PM~13299323-->
> 
> 
> 
> 4 grand of CC Debt.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by socios b.c. [email protected] 16 2009, 09:19 PM~13299334
> *again?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yessad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Mar 16 2009, 09:19 PM~13299342
> *congrats
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider

my department just got let go. :sad:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 17 2009, 11:20 AM~13304050
> *my department just got let go. :sad:
> *


damn son..you got the boot...fucked up they made you go into work...


----------



## 817Lowrider

i got till the 15th of april


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 17 2009, 11:35 AM~13304170
> *i got till the 15th of april
> *


hahahha..atleast you will have show money...lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

haha


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 81.7.TX.

SNEAK PEEK!! :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

orly?


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 17 2009, 11:20 AM~13304050
> *my department just got let go. :sad:
> *


damn


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 17 2009, 02:06 PM~13307199
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNEAK PEEK!!  :0
> *


damnn who did the murals?


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Mar 17 2009, 07:03 PM~13308176
> *damnn who did the murals?
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: secret agent


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR+Mar 17 2009, 07:03 PM~13308176-->
> 
> 
> 
> damnn who did the murals?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RollinBlue_@Mar 17 2009, 07:17 PM~13308301
> *:uh:  :biggrin:  secret agent
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 17 2009, 08:04 PM~13308745
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 17 2009, 08:45 PM~13309149
> *
> *


 :420:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 17 2009, 08:47 PM~13309164
> *:420:
> *


gotta look for a yob


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 17 2009, 08:55 PM~13309251
> *gotta look for a yob
> *


talk to my boss tomorrow 
you might have to get on ur knees u up for it :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 17 2009, 05:06 PM~13307199
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNEAK PEEK!!  :0
> *


 hno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 17 2009, 08:56 PM~13309260
> *talk to my boss tomorrow
> you might have to get on ur knees u up for it  :0
> *


fuck you joto


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 17 2009, 10:25 PM~13310288
> *fuck you joto
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

anyone know of someone selling a bomb?? need one by this weekend


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 17 2009, 10:28 PM~13310339
> *anyone know of someone selling a bomb?? need one by this weekend
> *


ask some terrorist


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 17 2009, 10:29 PM~13310351
> *ask some terrorist
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 17 2009, 07:28 PM~13310339
> *anyone know of someone selling a bomb?? need one by this weekend
> *


ill sell you mine :0


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 17 2009, 10:30 PM~13310363
> *:roflmao:
> *


x2


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Mar 17 2009, 10:30 PM~13310368
> *ill sell you mine :0
> *


why everyonje doing bombs...yall cant even finish a bike... :biggrin: 

let alone the cost of doing them up $$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 17 2009, 07:32 PM~13310386
> *why everyonje doing bombs...yall cant even finish a bike... :biggrin:
> 
> let alone the cost of doing them up $$$$$$$$$$$$$
> *


its called a project.. takes time


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 17 2009, 10:32 PM~13310386
> *why everyonje doing bombs...yall cant even finish a bike... :biggrin:
> 
> let alone the cost of doing them up $$$$$$$$$$$$$
> *


or cadillacs :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 17 2009, 10:34 PM~13310415
> *or cadillacs :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Mar 17 2009, 10:33 PM~13310401
> *its called a project.. takes time
> *


true dat.... i seen them homeboys going to the swap meet on the tvs....was like " GOD DAMN" how much that fool just pay for a REASR VIEW MIRROR WITH A COMPASSS....


> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 17 2009, 10:34 PM~13310415
> *or cadillacs :0
> *


 :biggrin: 300 bucks running...fuck it...


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 17 2009, 10:36 PM~13310450
> *true dat.... i seen them homeboys going to the swap meet on the tvs....was like " GOD DAMN" how much that fool just pay for a REASR VIEW MIRROR WITH A COMPASSS....
> 
> :biggrin:  300 bucks running...fuck it...
> *


find me a deal like that on a gbody i dont care how fucked up it is i just want it to run great


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 17 2009, 10:36 PM~13310450
> *true dat.... i seen them homeboys going to the swap meet on the tvs....was like " GOD DAMN" how much that fool just pay for a REASR VIEW MIRROR WITH A COMPASSS....
> *


I saw that and was like fukkk that.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 17 2009, 10:37 PM~13310467
> *find me a deal like that on a gbody i dont care how fucked up it is i just want it to run great
> *


i know where a glass house is... :biggrin: 

i wanting to a mini truck like wrapped with envy :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 17 2009, 10:41 PM~13310519
> *i know where a glass house is... :biggrin:
> 
> i wanting to a mini truck like wrapped with envy :biggrin:
> *


glasshouse to big for me

i already got the mini truck might fix it up what should i do to make it fit in with the rest of the cars in the club


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 17 2009, 10:44 PM~13310556
> *
> 
> i already got the mini truck might fix it up what should i do to make it fit in with the rest of the cars in the club
> *


 :uh: traditional lowlows puto! :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

Fucken gay ass texan jokes! :thumbsdown:

bach pm me price will go pick up this weekend if i dont get the 48


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 17 2009, 10:45 PM~13310571
> *:uh:  traditional lowlows puto! :biggrin:
> *


fuck traditional im a new school lowrider bish

get a job then talk :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 17 2009, 10:45 PM~13310571
> *:uh:  traditional lowlows puto! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 

im really wanting a mini truck after the lac...lol


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 17 2009, 10:46 PM~13310585
> *Fucken gay ass texan jokes! :thumbsdown:
> 
> bach pm me price will go pick up this weekend if i dont get the 48
> *




:roflmao: 

jaun where the butthurt app at


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 17 2009, 10:46 PM~13310589
> *:roflmao:
> 
> im really wanting a mini truck after the lac...lol
> *


already had traditional every one has those cars i want a one off ride

had a monte a regal boring i want to fix my truck up


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+Mar 17 2009, 10:46 PM~13310585-->
> 
> 
> 
> Fucken gay ass texan jokes! :thumbsdown:
> 
> bach pm me price will go pick up this weekend if i dont get the 48
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Mar 17 2009, 10:47 PM~13310600
> *:roflmao:
> 
> jaun where the butthurt app at
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 17 2009, 10:49 PM~13310624
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 17 2009, 10:50 PM~13310638
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


sponser the paint on my truck :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 17 2009, 10:46 PM~13310587
> *fuck traditional im a new school lowrider bish
> 
> get a job then talk :0
> *


no plaquey for you



> * 4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 4 Members: Artistics.TX, RollinBlue, Texas Honey, BASH3R*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

no wives aloud


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 17 2009, 10:51 PM~13310651
> *sponser the paint on my truck  :0
> *


i dont do sponsors...


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 17 2009, 10:54 PM~13310688
> *no plaquey for you
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> no wives aloud
> *


welcome! :wave:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 17 2009, 10:54 PM~13310688
> *no plaquey for you
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> no wives aloud
> *


meh dont get me mad we talk bout this since the begining


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 17 2009, 10:57 PM~13310751
> *i dont do sponsors...
> *


paint ic all over it i dont care just do it for free


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 17 2009, 10:59 PM~13310785
> *paint ic all over it i dont care just do it for free
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 17 2009, 10:59 PM~13310785
> *paint ic all over it i dont care just do it for free
> *


i will paint it free....it has to be rainbow colors...lots of rainbow flake...


----------



## Texas Honey

what ever :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 17 2009, 11:02 PM~13310827
> *i will paint it free....it has to be rainbow colors...lots of rainbow flake...
> *


when?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 17 2009, 11:03 PM~13310850
> *when?
> *


just buy the materials...2500 hundread...


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Texas Honey_@Mar 17 2009, 11:03 PM~13310838
> *what ever :biggrin:
> *


post the 64! :cheesy:


----------



## RollinBlue

meh that aint free i said free if i buy materials i get what i want


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 17 2009, 11:08 PM~13310924
> *meh that aint free i said free if i buy materials i get what i want
> *


i dont work for free son!!! you know that! THE ECONOMIES


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Mar 17 2009, 11:07 PM~13310916-->
> 
> 
> 
> post the 64! :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Mar 17 2009, 11:09 PM~13310945
> *i dont work for free son!!!  you know that!  THE ECONOMIES
> *


thats why i want it free


----------



## 817Lowrider

buhahahahah


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 17 2009, 08:36 PM~13310450
> *true dat.... i seen them homeboys going to the swap meet on the tvs....was like " GOD DAMN" how much that fool just pay for a REASR VIEW MIRROR WITH A COMPASSS....
> 
> :biggrin:  300 bucks running...fuck it...
> *


 :biggrin: N.O.S :thumbsup: iTS tHE BEST wAy TO gO


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Texas Honey_@Mar 17 2009, 09:03 PM~13310838
> *what ever :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

whats tq desiree


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 18 2009, 10:58 AM~13315525
> *whats tq desiree
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: how do you like yOUR SHiRTS


----------



## 817Lowrider

shirts are cool. We need a couple more soon


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

WEll jUSz LET ME kNOE....


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Texas Honey

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Mar 18 2009, 01:42 PM~13316841
> *WEll jUSz LET ME kNOE....
> *



:wave: 

Desiree,

Dre asked me to take over the shirt ordering so i will let you know the status of what is needed.

Thanks,
Natalie


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Texas Honey_@Mar 18 2009, 06:46 PM~13318386
> *:wave:
> 
> Desiree,
> 
> Dre asked me to take over the shirt  ordering so i will let you know the status of what is needed.
> 
> Thanks,
> Natalie
> *


dont forget to run that by me and sam.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 18 2009, 09:44 PM~13320097
> *dont forget to run that by me and sam.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 18 2009, 10:25 PM~13320642
> *:scrutinize:
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

damn i gotta work on a display for the bike for the show in pico rivera


----------



## show-bound

SUGGESTIONS FOR 5yr tees


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 19 2009, 12:09 AM~13322011
> *SUGGESTIONS FOR 5yr tees
> *


do some art work. run it by art then oso. wola. we got some shirts. :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 18 2009, 10:09 PM~13322011
> *SUGGESTIONS FOR 5yr tees
> *


 :0 :cheesy: lets see them ????


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 18 2009, 11:20 PM~13322145
> *do some art work. run it by art then oso. wola. we got some shirts. :biggrin:
> *


do them.. :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 17 2009, 11:07 PM~13310916
> *post the 64! :cheesy:
> *











Damn lil Pic!! :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Sweet


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 19 2009, 12:01 PM~13325976
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn lil Pic!!  :angry:
> *


WHAT IT DEWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

*I FOUND A PIC OF FERGIE*...


----------



## 817Lowrider

when we got them prohopper put in. :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

what!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise+Mar 18 2009, 10:41 PM~13321649-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn i gotta work on a display for the bike for the show in pico rivera
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> here u go mike...
> <!--QuoteBegin-mozzywozzy_@Mar 16 2009, 01:01 PM~13295489
> *I GOT AN 82 BUICK REGAL LIMITED FOR SALE...$850.O.B.O....  REGISTRATION OUT ABOUT A YEAR...NEEDS HEAD GASKET....WAS GOING TO KEEP IT BUT IN THE WAY NOW NEED IT GONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 19 2009, 05:38 PM~13329298
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :|


----------



## BASH3R

Soooo i heard :ugh:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 81.7.TX., JUSTDEEZ*, Artistics.TX*


this bish!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 19 2009, 08:36 PM~13331172
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 81.7.TX., JUSTDEEZ, Artistics.TX
> this bish!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 19 2009, 09:36 PM~13331172
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 81.7.TX., JUSTDEEZ, Artistics.TX
> this bish!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

On the hunt.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 20 2009, 10:56 AM~13336442
> * On the hunt.
> *


 :|


----------



## Morgan

a spanks aka art da frat why u got my babies moma on there


----------



## BASH3R

That bish is ugly :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 20 2009, 02:26 PM~13337781
> *That bish is ugly :|
> *


x2


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Morgan_@Mar 20 2009, 01:22 PM~13337754
> *a spanks aka art da frat why u got my babies moma on there
> *


whos this???? :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 20 2009, 04:01 PM~13338539
> *whos this???? :scrutinize:
> *


puto


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 20 2009, 03:11 PM~13338629
> *puto
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

whats up guys


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## ericg

juan joto i wanna 26 inch but im broke but i have my complete 20 inch u think i can trade 20 inch parts or 26 in parts like frame for a frame and forks for forks?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 21 2009, 10:05 PM~13349259
> *juan joto i wanna 26 inch but im broke but i have my complete 20 inch u think i can trade 20 inch parts or 26 in parts like frame for a frame and forks for forks?
> *


yes. Meeting April 19th Lonso house. you need a ride LMK. Ill Pick you. Every ones counting on you to be there.


----------



## 817Lowrider

im in ok. :0


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 20 2009, 11:26 AM~13337781
> *That bish is ugly :|
> *


it's angelina jolie's ugly sister


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 22 2009, 12:41 AM~13351251
> *yes. Meeting April 19th Lonso house. you need a ride LMK. Ill Pick you. Every ones counting on you to be there.
> *


how do i go about doin this?


----------



## 817Lowrider

put your bike up for sale and buy new parts


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

fuckin bored bike did not get painted by the santa ana show.. wouldnt have wanted it rushed


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Mar 22 2009, 02:41 AM~13351251-->
> 
> 
> 
> yes. Meeting April 19th Lonso house. you need a ride LMK. Ill Pick you. Every ones counting on you to be there.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Mar 22 2009, 03:29 PM~13354184
> *put your bike up for sale and buy new parts
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 22 2009, 10:44 PM~13357439
> *:|
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 22 2009, 10:03 PM~13357684
> *:angry:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

errrrr


----------



## MTX686

I hope to join yall when i move to fort worth this summer!


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 22 2009, 01:29 PM~13354184
> *put your bike up for sale and buy new parts
> *


but what about the shipping? and wat about craigslist? how much should i ask?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MTX686+Mar 23 2009, 02:42 AM~13359565-->
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to join yall when i move to fort worth this summer!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you moveing for sure now?
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ericg_@Mar 23 2009, 03:47 AM~13359696
> *but  what about the shipping? and wat about craigslist? how much  should i  ask?
> *


Lemme see if I can find you a frame homie.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 23 2009, 08:18 AM~13360543
> *you moveing for sure now?
> Lemme see if I can find you a frame homie.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 23 2009, 08:30 AM~13360949
> *
> *


juan got my monte last night not all that but damn good for me!!!! 

about the bike should i sell and biuld a 26 or put it on the monte!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## MTX686

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 23 2009, 07:18 AM~13360543
> *you moveing for sure now?
> Lemme see if I can find you a frame homie.
> *



yeah man, probably june or july! im stoked. i gotta rent a truck for all my stuff and my ladys finding us a place to live!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 23 2009, 09:30 AM~13360949
> *
> *


 :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 23 2009, 11:49 AM~13362655
> *:angry:
> *


sup


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2009, 12:49 PM~13362659
> *sup
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 23 2009, 01:03 PM~13363380
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


I keep forgetting about your brackets. But I will make them this week. Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2009, 02:11 PM~13363444
> *I keep forgetting about your brackets. But I will make them this week. Let me know if you need anything else.
> *


you


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2009, 02:43 PM~13363689
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MTX686

JUAN! i got that stuff today! thanks bro!


----------



## RollinBlue

whats up homos


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 23 2009, 08:00 PM~13366516
> *whats up homos
> *


the fuck


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 23 2009, 08:11 PM~13366642
> *how could you be so heartless.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Texas Honey

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 23 2009, 06:11 PM~13366642
> *how could you be so heartless.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Texas Honey_@Mar 23 2009, 08:23 PM~13366780
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

the dub show was pretty good
















































cant wait for the together show ;D


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Mar 23 2009, 06:28 PM~13366852
> *the dub show was pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait for the together show ;D
> *


Is that the one chick you told me about?? :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 23 2009, 06:54 PM~13365769
> *JUAN! i got that stuff today! thanks bro!
> *


----------



## MTX686

that girls super cute!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 23 2009, 07:05 PM~13367373
> *that girls super cute!
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 23 2009, 06:45 PM~13367083
> *Is that the one chick you told me about??  :0
> *


oOh NA AMA tRy ToO gET THAT GIRL FOR THE TOGETHER SHOW :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Mar 23 2009, 07:26 PM~13367662
> *oOh NA AMA tRy ToO gET THAT GIRL FOR THE TOGETHER SHOW  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 23 2009, 07:28 PM~13367689
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## MTX686

Well hopefully i can join you guys...


----------



## BASH3R

:cheesy:
need any more parts homie??


----------



## MTX686

who me?


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 23 2009, 09:37 PM~13369370
> *Well hopefully i can join you guys...
> *


 :cheesy: THATS kOO


----------



## MTX686

yep one day! :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 23 2009, 10:15 PM~13369928
> *yep one day!  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


whO are You ?


----------



## MTX686

my name is vinnie and i currently live in colorado but am moving to texas this june or july! who are you?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 23 2009, 11:37 PM~13369370
> *Well hopefully i can join you guys...
> *


LMK. we are a close bunch homie. nothing luv his way.


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, ericg



ready for wego. what time I need to scoop you up?


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 24 2009, 12:29 AM~13371100
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Artistics.TX, ericg
> ready for wego. what time I need to scoop you up?
> *


date and time?!? did u find out anything on a frame?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 24 2009, 02:30 AM~13371107
> *date and time?!? did u find out anything on a frame?
> *


April 5th is the show. It starts at 12pm. I got your shirts at the house. gotta pay on them fool like 7 bucks each. I think you have 2


still working on a frame.


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 24 2009, 12:33 AM~13371120
> *April 5th is the show. It starts at 12pm.  I got your shirts at the house. gotta pay on them fool like 7 bucks each. I think you have 2
> still working on a frame.
> *


i got a pm from bones 8080 askin if ill trade my 20 for his 26 but i want my monte i was thinking about parting my bike to fund the monte


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 24 2009, 02:36 AM~13371128
> *i got a pm from bones 8080 askin if ill trade my 20 for his 26 but i want my monte i was thinking about parting my bike to fund the monte
> *


do what you gotta do. just dont act a fool in the monte fool. 

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/bik/1086481953.html


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 24 2009, 12:37 AM~13371134
> *do what you gotta do. just dont act a fool in the monte fool.
> 
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/bik/1086481953.html
> *


not really feelin those rather fund the monte i want a intake and carb thinkin abou parting it but i dnt know how to deal with the shipping


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 24 2009, 02:40 AM~13371150
> *not really feelin those rather fund the monte i want a intake and carb thinkin abou parting it but i dnt know how to deal with the shipping
> *


you going 13's on the monte? thought you were selling it?


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/bik/1073320688.html


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 24 2009, 12:42 AM~13371157
> *you going 13's on the monte? thought you were selling it?
> *


its already got 13's and 3 pumps


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 24 2009, 02:53 AM~13371206
> *its already got 13's and 3 pumps
> *


orly.


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 24 2009, 12:53 AM~13371209
> *orly.
> *


yes rly nothing for show but street i need $$$$ for it


----------



## MTX686

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 24 2009, 12:23 AM~13371073
> *LMK. we are a close bunch homie. nothing luv his way.
> *



Cool man im excited! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

im tired


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 24 2009, 10:02 AM~13373383
> *im tired
> *


so :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

work sux


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 24 2009, 11:02 AM~13373383
> *im tired
> *


of ur shit :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 24 2009, 11:02 AM~13373383
> *im tired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Texas Honey_@Mar 23 2009, 08:23 PM~13366780
> *:wave:
> *


 :0 :happysad: hno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

orly


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

SO WHO'S GOING TO THE SHOW THIS SUNDAY IN PICO RIVERA??? :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

not me


----------



## show-bound

CHAD HAS AN INVITE AT HIS HOUSE FOR A GET TOGETHER before the show.....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 24 2009, 06:33 PM~13377078
> *CHAD HAS AN INVITE AT HIS HOUSE FOR A GET TOGETHER before the show.....
> *


you gonna go? He called me earlier.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 24 2009, 07:42 PM~13377755
> *you gonna go? He called me earlier.
> *


I FIGURED MAYBE WE COMBINE OUR EVENT WITH HIS...SINCE WE INVITING THE SAME PEEPS..


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 24 2009, 08:19 PM~13378221
> *I FIGURED MAYBE WE COMBINE OUR EVENT WITH HIS...SINCE WE INVITING THE SAME PEEPS..
> *


 Dre was having a party anyway.

Dre. yout thoughts on this?


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Same Day!! :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 24 2009, 08:26 PM~13378304
> *Same Day!! :dunno:
> *


yours is saturday. his is friday


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 24 2009, 08:27 PM~13378310
> *yours is saturday. his is friday
> *


GUESS WE GOT TWO PARTYS TO GO TOO...


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## RollinBlue

i have received no such invitation :angry:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Mar 24 2009, 02:23 PM~13375840
> *SO WHO'S GOING TO THE SHOW THIS SUNDAY IN PICO RIVERA??? :dunno:
> *


me


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 24 2009, 09:44 PM~13379305
> *i have received no such invitation :angry:
> *


Your invited.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue+Mar 24 2009, 09:44 PM~13379305-->
> 
> 
> 
> i have received no such invitation :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Mar 24 2009, 10:11 PM~13379718
> *Your invited.
> *


lol....


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin:
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: lllllllllllllllllll :biggrin: 
:biggrin: lllllllllllllllllll :biggrin: 
:biggrin: lllllllllllllllllll :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin:
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/pts/1071079947.html


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

got this bitch all in high build primer


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Mar 24 2009, 02:23 PM~13375840
> *SO WHO'S GOING TO THE SHOW THIS SUNDAY IN PICO RIVERA??? :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: THE C.c iS !!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Mar 25 2009, 01:28 AM~13382312
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this bitch all in high build primer
> *


coming along 

se mira firme !!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

tight


----------



## 817Lowrider

looks good


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Mar 25 2009, 01:28 AM~13382312
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this bitch all in high build primer
> *


looks good!!  I need to primer my chit!! :angry:


----------



## 2lowsyn

hay its ben sometime but im back on fro a lil bit and i got a lot of work done on my bike.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 25 2009, 02:01 PM~13386823
> *
> *


QUEER


----------



## theoso8

JUST ADDED FOR SATURDAY...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 25 2009, 03:01 PM~13386823
> *
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Yo oso hell yeah we gonna be there bro.


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 24 2009, 10:11 PM~13379718
> *Your invited.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## tequila sunrise

i'm going to the pico show too!! art, why aren't you goin? :dunno: are we going to meet up somewhere or just be split up and be scattered at the show?

DESIREE, hit me up


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 25 2009, 08:59 PM~13391533
> *i'm going to the pico show too!! art, why aren't you goin? :dunno: are we going to meet up somewhere or just be split up and be scattered at the show?
> 
> DESIREE, hit me up
> *


wHATS upp pLAyA !!! :biggrin: HAHAHA...UMMMM wELL THiS SUNdAy 
EVERyONE iS MEETiNG AT My hOUSE SO wE LEAVE tOGETHER 
iF yOU WANT TO ROLL WiTH THE c.C tHEN BEE AT MY HOUSE By 6.00 A.M.....iF yOUR NOT THERE BY THAT TIME WE ARE LEAVEING YOU 
SO PM ME FOR THE DETAILS


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 25 2009, 09:59 PM~13391533
> *i'm going to the pico show too!! art, why aren't you goin? :dunno: are we going to meet up somewhere or just be split up and be scattered at the show?
> 
> DESIREE, hit me up
> *


i just had to spend the money on my truck yesterday....and now no money


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 26 2009, 07:57 AM~13394854
> *i just had to spend the money on my truck yesterday....and now no money
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 26 2009, 09:44 AM~13395147
> *
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 26 2009, 12:23 PM~13396643
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 26 2009, 01:42 PM~13397427
> *:|
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

I have 2 more interviews on Tuesday. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 26 2009, 02:31 PM~13397868
> *I have 2 more interviews on Tuesday. :biggrin:
> *


TO BE A GAY PORN STAR :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 26 2009, 04:13 PM~13398200
> *TO BE A GAY PORN STAR :biggrin:
> *


No.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 26 2009, 03:36 PM~13398408
> *No.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

gay


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 26 2009, 03:42 PM~13398458
> *gay
> *


UR FACE


----------



## 817Lowrider

meh


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 26 2009, 01:31 PM~13397868
> *I have 2 more interviews on Tuesday. :biggrin:
> *


so i guss ther guna let you go after all ? 
now thats gay 
hope you get a new job bro .


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 26 2009, 07:33 PM~13399892
> *so i guss ther guna let you go after all ?
> now thats gay
> hope you get a new job bro .
> *


me too. we will see soon. :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

i lookd at your bike bro came out sick but what about fenders and shit you got something for that ? 
any pics ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 26 2009, 07:36 PM~13399917
> *i lookd at your bike bro came out sick but what about fenders and shit you got something for that ?
> any pics ?
> *


yea. no pics yet.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## eric ramos

fuck all of ya 
fromm burke nm


----------



## 817Lowrider

you moved?


----------



## eric ramos

not yet collage orientaion tommaow


----------



## 817Lowrider

bad ass bro.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 26 2009, 08:29 PM~13401864
> *fuck all of ya
> fromm burke nm
> *


no more dial up? I will call you tomorrow for sure.


----------



## eric ramos

witless at hotel is the shit


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 26 2009, 09:40 PM~13401986
> *witless at hotel is the shit
> *


oh shit....its the pimp :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 26 2009, 10:50 PM~13402135
> *oh shit....its the pimp :0  :cheesy:
> *


shut up :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 26 2009, 09:51 PM~13402143
> *shut up :|
> *


what bicth :angry: wach you want to do???


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks+Mar 26 2009, 09:50 PM~13402135-->
> 
> 
> 
> oh shit....its the pimp :0  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FUKK YOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 09:51 PM~13402143
> *shut up :|
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FUKK YOU
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eric ramos_@Mar 26 2009, 09:40 PM~13401986
> *witless at hotel is the shit
> *


YOURE COOL
















IM OUT!



What movie was that from? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks+Mar 26 2009, 10:54 PM~13402174-->
> 
> 
> 
> what bicth :angry:  wach you want to do???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ass woopin.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 26 2009, 10:55 PM~13402185
> *FUKK YOU
> FUKK YOU
> YOURE COOL
> IM OUT!
> What movie was that from? :biggrin:
> *


danny you shit talker. :angry:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 26 2009, 09:56 PM~13402197
> *
> danny you shit talker. :angry:
> *


 :no:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 26 2009, 09:56 PM~13402203
> *:no:
> *


bring sir :angry:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 26 2009, 10:02 PM~13402282
> *bring sir :angry:
> *


huh?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 26 2009, 10:56 PM~13402203
> *:no:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

FOR WHOEVERS GOING TO THE SHOW ON SUNDAY...THERES THREE TROPHIES FOR BIKES...ALL THE BIKES ARE IN ONE CLASS...


----------



## eric ramos

im kool yea and its halfbaked


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 26 2009, 09:04 PM~13402324
> *FOR WHOEVERS GOING TO THE SHOW ON SUNDAY...THERES THREE TROPHIES FOR BIKES...ALL THE BIKES ARE IN ONE CLASS...
> *


TIGHT!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion

good luck on that show one class wats the point of going


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 26 2009, 10:05 PM~13402341
> *im kool yea and its halfbaked
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 26 2009, 10:07 PM~13402370
> *TIGHT!!!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Clown Confusion

lol


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BASH3R

* CASTED (C.C. STYLE) BIKE PLAUQES
ONE TIME 130 SET UP FEE, WE'LL BE COLLECTING MONEY FOR THE FEE ON SUNDAY AT THE TOGETHER SHOW.
PLAQUES AFTER SET UP WILL COST 55 AND A ADDITIONAL 20 FOR POLISHED. *


pm text or email if questions


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 26 2009, 11:38 PM~13402878
> * CASTED (C.C. STYLE) BIKE PLAUQES
> ONE TIME 130 SET UP FEE, WE'LL BE COLLECTING MONEY FOR THE FEE ON SUNDAY AT THE TOGETHER SHOW.
> PLAQUES AFTER SET UP WILL COST 55 AND A ADDITIONAL 20 FOR POLISHED.
> pm text or email if questions
> *


Casper txtd me about that. yall find out about tx plaques.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 26 2009, 11:38 PM~13402878
> * CASTED (C.C. STYLE) BIKE PLAUQES
> ONE TIME 130 SET UP FEE, WE'LL BE COLLECTING MONEY FOR THE FEE ON SUNDAY AT THE TOGETHER SHOW.
> PLAQUES AFTER SET UP WILL COST 55 AND A ADDITIONAL 20 FOR POLISHED.
> pm text or email if questions
> *


Casper txtd me about that. yall find out about tx plaques.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 26 2009, 11:38 PM~13402878
> * CASTED (C.C. STYLE) BIKE PLAUQES
> ONE TIME 130 SET UP FEE, WE'LL BE COLLECTING MONEY FOR THE FEE ON SUNDAY AT THE TOGETHER SHOW.
> PLAQUES AFTER SET UP WILL COST 55 AND A ADDITIONAL 20 FOR POLISHED.
> pm text or email if questions
> *


Casper txtd me about that. yall find out about tx plaques.


----------



## BASH3R

We'll try to give u a answer by sunday


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 26 2009, 09:38 PM~13402878
> * CASTED (C.C. STYLE) BIKE PLAUQES
> ONE TIME 130 SET UP FEE, WE'LL BE COLLECTING MONEY FOR THE FEE ON SUNDAY AT THE TOGETHER SHOW.
> PLAQUES AFTER SET UP WILL COST 55 AND A ADDITIONAL 20 FOR POLISHED.
> pm text or email if questions
> *


Whos going to do them for you? Pm me please.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 26 2009, 11:49 PM~13403001
> *We'll try to give u a answer by sunday
> *



thanks


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 26 2009, 10:40 PM~13402906
> *Casper txtd me about that. yall find out about tx plaques.
> *


fuck casper


----------



## 817Lowrider

fukkk uuuuu


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 26 2009, 10:52 PM~13403028
> *fuck casper AND JUAN
> *


 :angry:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 26 2009, 06:57 AM~13394854
> *i just had to spend the money on my truck yesterday....and now no money
> *


money is lookin bad for me too, my wages are being garnished to cover my fuckin medical bills. they took out $230 today and will keep doing it untill the $2,300 is paid off. FUCK MY LAME ASS "INSURANCE" and the hospital for doing unessesary tests :angry:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 26 2009, 08:04 PM~13402324
> *FOR WHOEVERS GOING TO THE SHOW ON SUNDAY...THERES THREE TROPHIES FOR BIKES...ALL THE BIKES ARE IN ONE CLASS...
> *


well that blows


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 26 2009, 11:29 PM~13403554
> *well that blows
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

keep the head up


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 27 2009, 11:38 AM~13407326
> *keep the head up
> *


----------



## BASH3R

who ever needs body work, custom parts or anything that has to to with metal lmk, club hook up


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 27 2009, 02:05 PM~13408588
> *who ever needs body work, custom parts or anything that has to to with metal lmk, club hook up
> *


i do...i have a pixie like ur bros that needs done up


----------



## BASH3R

pm me, but no hook up for you


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 27 2009, 01:05 PM~13408588
> *who ever needs body work, custom parts or anything that has to to with metal lmk, club hook up
> *


HOW MUCH FOR A TANK AND SKIRTS ON A 26''?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 27 2009, 07:30 PM~13410967
> *pm me, but no hook up for you
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## RollinBlue

uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

ULC meeting tonight was boring.


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 27 2009, 10:54 PM~13412202
> *ULC meeting tonight was boring.
> *


meh


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 27 2009, 10:56 PM~13412223
> *meh
> *


Thee Artistics donated 1000 eggs. :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 27 2009, 10:59 PM~13412241
> *Thee Artistics donated 1000 eggs.  :biggrin:
> *


when the fuck did i do that? :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 27 2009, 09:59 PM~13412241
> *Thee Artistics donated 1000 eggs.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue+Mar 27 2009, 11:00 PM~13412250-->
> 
> 
> 
> when the fuck did i do that? :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10 bucks is what you owe. Alicia will collect at the meeting.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lil Spanks_@Mar 27 2009, 11:01 PM~13412255
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

:uh:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 27 2009, 11:03 PM~13412266
> *10 bucks is what you owe. Alicia will collect at the meeting.
> 
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 27 2009, 11:04 PM~13412289
> *:angry:
> *


what?


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 27 2009, 11:05 PM~13412302
> *what?
> *


i keep gettin in debt :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 27 2009, 11:06 PM~13412313
> *i keep gettin in debt :biggrin:
> *


hahah me too. :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 27 2009, 11:08 PM~13412331
> *hahah me too.  :biggrin:
> *


stop making me waste money :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 27 2009, 11:08 PM~13412341
> *stop making me waste money :angry:
> *


good cause


----------



## tequila sunrise

FUCK IT, i'm going to the show in pico rivera. i don't have my own car, my wages are being garnished, but FUCK IT, i'm goin to represent, even if i'm the only one out there.


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 27 2009, 11:10 PM~13412350
> *good cause
> *


meh


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 27 2009, 11:12 PM~13412379
> *FUCK IT, i'm going to the show in pico rivera. i don't have my own car, my wages are being garnished, but FUCK IT, i'm goin to represent, even if i'm the only one out there.
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 27 2009, 10:12 PM~13412379
> *FUCK IT, i'm going to the show in pico rivera. i don't have my own car, my wages are being garnished, but FUCK IT, i'm goin to represent, even if i'm the only one out there.
> *


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 27 2009, 11:12 PM~13412379
> *FUCK IT, i'm going to the show in pico rivera. i don't have my own car, my wages are being garnished, but FUCK IT, i'm goin to represent, even if i'm the only one out there.*


there thats better :0


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 27 2009, 08:15 PM~13412419
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey, i may look asian, but i'm not :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

WASSAPENING ARTISTICS!!! BEEN A WHILE SINCE IVE BEEN IN HERE!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 28 2009, 01:02 AM~13413363
> *WASSAPENING ARTISTICS!!! BEEN A WHILE SINCE IVE BEEN IN HERE!!! :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

*WHO'S READY?*


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 28 2009, 07:50 AM~13415052
> *:cheesy:
> *


whats new, u still got that cutty?


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 27 2009, 09:12 PM~13412379
> *FUCK IT, i'm going to the show in pico rivera. i don't have my own car, my wages are being garnished, but FUCK IT, i'm goin to represent, even if i'm the only one out there.
> *


AT THE PICO RIVERA SHOW THERE IS GOING TO BE A BIG DISCUSSION ON organization :angry: WITH PREZ OR NO PREZ SHIT IS GOING TO GET DONE !


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Mar 28 2009, 01:38 PM~13417028
> *AT THE PICO RIVERA SHOW THERE IS GOING TO BE A BIG DISCUSSION ON organization :angry:  WITH PREZ OR NO PREZ SHIT IS GOING TO GET DONE !
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

cool


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 28 2009, 05:15 PM~13417591
> *cool
> *


JUAN YOU GET NO WOOT WOOT!! :angry:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 28 2009, 07:58 PM~13418665
> *JUAN YOU GET NO WOOT WOOT!!  :angry:
> *


x2


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 28 2009, 04:58 PM~13418665
> *JUAN YOU GET NO WOOT WOOT!!  :angry:
> *


Fo shizzle.


----------



## 817Lowrider

meh


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

ME AND OSO R LEAVING TO THE PICO RIVERA SHOW RIGHT NOW WITH CASPER N SUM HOMIES... FUCK I HAVEN'T SLEPT IN 26 HOURS...LOL


----------



## BASH3R

I would of gone with u guys but im still tramatized from last time


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 29 2009, 09:51 PM~13426294
> *on what the bike club??? but sorry you cant do anything about it or  anybody cuz you guys didnt start it.. felix did so ....nice try
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

Whats up foolios


----------



## Lil Spanks

f....u


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 29 2009, 08:03 PM~13426411
> * I WILL f....u
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Mar 29 2009, 09:06 PM~13426457
> *:0  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 29 2009, 10:03 PM~13426411
> *f....u
> *


dont be a ****, ****


----------



## Clown Confusion

lol crazy crazy u guy coming to our show


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Mar 29 2009, 09:09 PM~13426491
> *lol crazy crazy u guy coming to our show
> *


i am


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 29 2009, 10:10 PM~13426497
> *i am
> *


you see the fenders sam did for me?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 29 2009, 09:12 PM~13426525
> *you see the fenders sam did for me?
> *


*** yaeh...bad *ss


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 29 2009, 10:13 PM~13426538
> **** yaeh...bad *ss
> *


DB coming hard... :biggrin: 
Next is a air kit.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 29 2009, 09:14 PM~13426546
> *DB coming hard... :biggrin:
> Next is a air kit.
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 29 2009, 10:19 PM~13426608
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


I told yall I wouldnt let yall down when I joined 2 years ago with no bike. ahah


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 29 2009, 09:21 PM~13426631
> *I told yall I wouldnt let yall down when I joined 2 years ago with no bike. ahah
> *


i thought it was 3?? dammm where have i been...sorry im fucked uped...drinking and shots...yeahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 29 2009, 08:51 PM~13426294
> *on what the bike club??? but sorry you or your dad cant do anything about it or  anybody cuz you guys didnt start it.. felix did so ....nice try
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 29 2009, 10:23 PM~13426666
> *i thought it was 3?? dammm where have i been...sorry im fucked uped...drinking and shots...yeahhhhhhhhh
> *


Nope. 2 years. Im completing my 3rd year right now. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 29 2009, 09:25 PM~13426694
> *Nope. 2 years. Im completing my 3rd year right now. :biggrin:
> *


fuckk.thats aswome man...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 29 2009, 10:26 PM~13426708
> *fuckk.thats aswome man...
> *


  ***...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 29 2009, 09:26 PM~13426720
> *  ***...
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 29 2009, 07:51 PM~13426294
> *on what the bike club??? but sorry you or your dad cant do anything about it or  anybody cuz you guys didnt start it.. felix did so ....nice try
> *


HAHAHA ALREADY HANDLEd !!!!! 
My DAD ANt STuPiD :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: 





 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

united not divided


----------



## Lil Spanks

righhhhhhhht :|


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Mar 30 2009, 02:27 AM~13429244
> *HAHAHA ALREADY HANDLEd !!!!!
> My DAD ANt STuPiD  :roflmao:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Mar 29 2009, 06:25 AM~13421652
> *ME AND OSO R LEAVING TO THE PICO RIVERA SHOW RIGHT NOW WITH CASPER N SUM HOMIES... FUCK I HAVEN'T SLEPT IN 26 HOURS...LOL
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Mar 30 2009, 09:38 AM~13431307
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 30 2009, 12:02 PM~13432050
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ogloko

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Mar 28 2009, 01:38 PM~13417028
> *AT THE PICO RIVERA SHOW THERE IS GOING TO BE A BIG DISCUSSION ON organization :angry:  WITH PREZ OR NO PREZ SHIT IS GOING TO GET DONE !
> *


Des, this is a bike club. Do u have a bike?


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by ogloko_@Mar 30 2009, 03:16 PM~13434291
> *Des, this is a bike club. Do u have a bike?
> *


haha its funny how you say that but when ever they ask me something or need something things get done


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## BASH3R

want my bike?? :0


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 30 2009, 04:09 PM~13434874
> *want my bike?? :0
> *


 :0


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Mar 30 2009, 06:08 PM~13434870
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good pics. look good out there t.a.


----------



## BASH3R

i put some old parts i had just to see how it would kinda look like when its done, still need to get my sissy bars and twisted handle bars plated and then get the seat reupholsterd, oh and some rims :cheesy:


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 30 2009, 06:59 PM~13436581
> *i put some old parts i had just to see how it would kinda look like when its done, still need to get my sissy bars and twisted handle parts plated and then get the seat reupholsterd, oh and some rims  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Mar 30 2009, 07:01 PM~13436598
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 30 2009, 07:59 PM~13436581
> *i put some old parts i had just to see how it would kinda look like when its done, still need to get my sissy bars and twisted handle parts plated and then get the seat reupholsterd, oh and some rims  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammmmmmm niceeee


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 30 2009, 07:08 PM~13436670
> *dammmmmmm niceeee
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+Mar 30 2009, 08:59 PM~13436581-->
> 
> 
> 
> i put some old parts i had just to see how it would kinda look like when its done, still need to get my sissy bars and twisted handle bars plated and then get the seat reupholsterd, oh and some rims  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMN! Nice bike bash. came out clean.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OSO 805_@Mar 30 2009, 08:59 PM~13436582
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hell yeah.


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 25 2009, 04:43 PM~13387233
> *Yo oso hell yeah we gonna be there bro.
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Mar 30 2009, 05:07 PM~13434861
> *haha its funny how you say that but when ever they ask me something or need something things get done
> *


where are the shirts???


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 30 2009, 09:25 PM~13436846
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  Man ... :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

Who ready for dallas? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 30 2009, 08:40 PM~13437074
> *Who ready for dallas? LOL :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 30 2009, 07:27 PM~13436864
> *where are the shirts???
> *


FOR YOUR INFORMATION I WASNT INCHARGE OF THEM I WAS INCHARGE GETTING YOUR ORDERS AND MONEY AND 2ND I WAS IN CHARGE OF TEXAS SHIRTS AND LOOK WHAT HAPPEND THEY GOT THEM BEFORE THERE SHOW ! :biggrin: AND Y ARE U ASKING FOR THE SHIRTS YU DIDNT ORDER SHIT !


----------



## 817Lowrider

lets play nice ladies


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Mar 30 2009, 09:08 PM~13437511
> *FOR YOUR INFORMATION I WASNT INCHARGE OF THEM I WAS INCHARGE GETTING YOUR ORDERS AND MONEY AND 2ND I WAS IN CHARGE OF TEXAS SHIRTS  AND LOOK WHAT HAPPEND THEY GOT THEM BEFORE THERE SHOW !  :biggrin:  AND Y ARE U ASKING FOR THE SHIRTS YU DIDNT ORDER SHIT !
> *


MY GUYS IN OC DID


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 30 2009, 08:11 PM~13437536
> *lets play nice ladies
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 30 2009, 09:11 PM~13437536
> *lets play nice ladies
> *


I HATE YOU :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 30 2009, 10:14 PM~13437599
> *I HATE YOU :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 30 2009, 09:23 PM~13437734
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## 817Lowrider

which inlanes should I use? :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 30 2009, 09:34 PM~13437940
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which inlanes should I use?  :biggrin:
> *


CAN YOU GET SOME??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 30 2009, 10:35 PM~13437952
> *CAN YOU GET SOME??
> *


http://www.windycityfabrics.com/gucciold.htm


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 30 2009, 09:36 PM~13437964
> *http://www.windycityfabrics.com/gucciold.htm
> *


HOW BOUT LUEY?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 30 2009, 10:38 PM~13438001
> *HOW BOUT LUEY?
> *


I think that person can get it. pm em.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 30 2009, 09:40 PM~13438035
> *I think that person can get it. pm em.
> *


I WANT LUEY :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 30 2009, 08:34 PM~13437940
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which inlanes should I use?  :biggrin:
> *


You know that G stands for gay right?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 30 2009, 09:41 PM~13438060
> *You know that G stands for gay right?
> *


 :roflmao: :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

hater.LOL not the whole interrior. just enlays.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 30 2009, 09:41 PM~13438060
> *You know that G stands for gay right?
> *


IS THAT WHY YOUR PILLOW IS COVERED IN LUEY AND YOUR BOYFRIEND IS NAME LUEY :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 30 2009, 10:44 PM~13438103
> *IS THAT WHY YOUR PILLOW IS COVERED IN LUEY AND YOUR BOYFRIEND IS NAME LUEY :roflmao:
> *


you spell it wrong :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 30 2009, 08:42 PM~13438074
> *hater.LOL not the whole interrior. just my boyfriends enlays.
> *


Ok. :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 30 2009, 08:44 PM~13438103
> *IS THAT WHY YOUR PILLOW IS COVERED IN LUEY AND YOUR BOYFRIEND IS NAME LUEY :roflmao:
> *


Isnt that your middle name?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 30 2009, 09:45 PM~13438131
> *Ok. You caught me  :|
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 30 2009, 08:46 PM~13438151
> *I just need a little bit to make a matching tampon purse.
> *


great


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 30 2009, 09:46 PM~13438146
> *Isnt that your middle name?
> *


 :roflmao: :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 30 2009, 08:48 PM~13438184
> *:roflmao:  :|
> *


wego


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 30 2009, 09:48 PM~13438180
> *great. Its that time of the month for me....
> *


 :| :burn:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

you both spell wrong.

LOUIS



INLAYS




tards :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 30 2009, 09:49 PM~13438210
> *you both spell wrong.
> 
> LOUIS
> INLAYS
> tards :uh:
> *


oh, oohh... someones cranky :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 30 2009, 10:45 PM~13438131
> *Ok.  :|
> *


fucker


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Mar 30 2009, 10:49 PM~13438210-->
> 
> 
> 
> you both spell wrong.
> 
> LOUIS
> INLAYS
> tards :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lil Spanks_@Mar 30 2009, 10:50 PM~13438218
> *oh, oohh... someones cranky :uh:
> *


x2 terd muncher


----------



## Lil Spanks

triple word of the day..beach, sheet, soccer


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks+Mar 30 2009, 09:50 PM~13438218-->
> 
> 
> 
> oh, oohh... someones cranky :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Mar 30 2009, 09:51 PM~13438245
> *:uh:
> x2 terd muncher
> *


turd.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 30 2009, 09:53 PM~13438277
> *so
> turd.
> *


that time of the month for you too.. :yessad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 30 2009, 09:53 PM~13438298
> *that time of the month for you too.. :yessad:
> *


not me. is your vagina bleeding?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 30 2009, 08:54 PM~13438309
> *not me.  is your vagina bleeding?
> *


 :yes: for 6 straight days.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 30 2009, 10:53 PM~13438277
> *so
> turd.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I cant win.

what day will you be in the DFW? We having a lil party at my bros house. stop by


----------



## Lil Spanks

F...all yalll homos


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 30 2009, 08:56 PM~13438336
> *F...all yalll homos
> *


tell casper I will give him $1 if he bumps this topic. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=382948&st=1360


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 30 2009, 09:55 PM~13438331
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I cant win.
> 
> what day will you be in the DFW?  We having a lil party at my bros house. stop by
> *


plan is friday night. :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 30 2009, 09:57 PM~13438349
> *tell casper I will give him $1 if he bumps this topic.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=382948&st=1360
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 30 2009, 10:58 PM~13438362
> *plan is friday night. :cheesy:
> *


LMK


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 30 2009, 09:58 PM~13438362
> *plan is friday night. to get me in the samwich :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 30 2009, 09:59 PM~13438377
> *LMK
> *


yall like another hour away :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 30 2009, 10:59 PM~13438389
> *:uh:
> *


damn yall are beyond gay! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 30 2009, 11:01 PM~13438408
> *yall like another hour away :angry:
> *


like half an hour. chads down the street from us


----------



## Lil Spanks

yall gay


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 30 2009, 11:07 PM~13438533
> *yall gay
> *


man you corny


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 30 2009, 10:08 PM~13438555
> *man you corny
> *


fuck yo couch nikka


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 1 2009, 02:40 AM~12872519
> *here's a back shot with the plaque mounted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i luv this pic


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 30 2009, 11:23 PM~13438808
> *i luv this pic
> *


me too


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 30 2009, 08:27 PM~13436864
> *where are the shirts???
> *


 :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 31 2009, 07:53 AM~13442231
> *:|
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 31 2009, 08:59 AM~13442266
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

whats up foolios. couple more days till dallas. should have 3 bikes there.


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

Dre I got your parts here at the house fool? You gonna come get em?


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 31 2009, 09:36 PM~13448053
> *Dre I got your parts here at the house fool? You gonna come get em?
> *


bring em to the house!! dont be lazy!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Your turn to roll bish? Or the wifey said no :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:| :loco:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 31 2009, 10:27 PM~13448669
> *:|  :loco:
> *


haha thats a yes.


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:420:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:h5:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 31 2009, 10:54 AM~13443177
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Texas Honey

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 31 2009, 07:40 PM~13448111
> *Your turn to roll bish? Or the wifey said no :0  :biggrin:
> *



:twak: :0 :roflmao: your dumb


----------



## ogloko

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Texas Honey_@Apr 1 2009, 08:56 PM~13458604
> *:twak:  :0  :roflmao:  your dumb
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Honey

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 1 2009, 08:06 PM~13458719
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 1 2009, 08:55 PM~13459224
> *
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 1 2009, 08:03 PM~13459334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 1 2009, 09:22 PM~13459637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 1 2009, 09:09 PM~13459425
> *:biggrin: SANTANA B.C ALONG WITH BRISTOL SOUNDS,WILL BE HOSTING ITS 1st ANNUAL BIKESHOW SUNDAY MAY 17th............ :biggrin: ...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLYER WILL BE POSTED SOON,OVER 30 TROPHYS,BEST OF CATAGORYS,CLUB PARTICIPATION(MOST MEMBERS WITH BIKES/PEDAL CARS)BEST OF SHOW BIKE N TRIKE WILL BE AWARDED A TROPHY PLUS SUM $$ ....WILL POST THE FLYER AS SOON AS I GET IT  .......CALLING OUT THE MAJOR BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RYDERS........
> 
> THEE ARTISTICS B.C
> GOODTIMES B.C
> SHOT CALLERS B.C
> SIC SIDE B.C
> NOSOTROS B.C
> OLD TRADITIONS B.C
> ROMANS B.C
> TEMPTATIONS B.C
> ROLLERZ ONLY B.C
> VIEJITOS B.C
> OLD MEMORIES B.C
> ELITE B.C
> TOVARS B.C
> DUKES B.C
> CLASSIFIED B.C
> COMPARED TO NONE B.C
> 
> :uh: AN OTHER CLUBS THAT I MISSED PLUS SOLO RYDERS
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BASH3R

So no more picnic on may 17th??


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 1 2009, 09:57 PM~13460263
> *So no more picnic on may 17th??
> *


 :no:


----------



## BASH3R

So no show and no picnic? what next?? :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

ha. damn


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 2 2009, 06:38 AM~13462965
> *So no show and no picnic? what next?? :uh:
> *


WELL CASPER TOLD ME YOU GUYS WHERE THOWiN A TOyz FOR tOTz :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 2 2009, 07:38 AM~13462965
> *So no show and no picnic? what next?? :uh:
> *


a super show....


----------



## BASH3R

*As of today all questions, ideas and comments will come through casper (prez.) and I (vise prez.). This year Thee artistics Bike club will step up. We have new plans for the club this year!*


----------



## 817Lowrider

Rising in the power ranks


----------



## BASH3R

:yes:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 2 2009, 01:56 PM~13466040
> *As of today all questions, ideas and comments will come through casper (prez.) and I (vise prez.). This year Thee artistics Bike club will step up.  We have new plans for the club this year!
> *


make me proud :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 2 2009, 12:56 PM~13466040
> *As of today all questions, ideas and comments will come through casper (prez.) and I (vise prez.).</span> This year Thee artistics Bike club will step up.  <span style=\'colorrange\'>We have new plans for the club this year!
> *


 :0 :0 iTz AbOUT TiME :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Apr 2 2009, 02:56 PM~13466473
> *:0  :0  iTz AbOUT TiME  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


only for a while


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 2 2009, 03:32 PM~13467222
> *only for a while
> *


AwW y ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

How come no one likes Art? :dunno:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 2 2009, 06:21 PM~13468544
> *How come no one likes Art?  :dunno:
> *


i SEE yOU hAVENT kNOWn HiM fOR A lONG TiME LiKE i hAVE :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Apr 2 2009, 06:39 PM~13468681
> *i SEE yOU hAVENT kNOWn HiM fOR A lONG TiME LiKE i hAVE  :uh:
> *


I have know him for about 6 years or so. Whats your story? :dunno:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 2 2009, 06:41 PM~13468705
> *I have know him for about 6 years or so. Whats your story? :dunno:
> *


ivE kNOWN HiM lONgER tHEN dAT !! uMM SiNCE i WAS ABoUT 5 oR 6 sO cOUNT tHE yEARS :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

im outraged


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Apr 2 2009, 06:43 PM~13468730
> *ivE kNOWN HiM lONgER tHEN dAT !! uMM SiNCE i WAS ABoUT 5 oR 6 sO cOUNT tHE yEARS :uh:
> *


Thats wonderful that you have known him all that time.  Do you want to start telling us about all the evil things that hes guilty of or should I wait for the book to come out? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Artistics.TX	7814
Lil Spanks	7289
eric ramos	4303
casper805	3336
show-bound	2227
NaturalHighII	2042
OSO 805	1573
socios b.c. prez	1469
LILHOBBZ805	1266
BASH3R	1244
BABOSO HYDROS	891
LOWRIDING 805 JR	884
GrimReaper	762
2lowsyn	752
~MONCHIS 805 CALI~	644
76'_SCHWINN	622
bluepridelowride13	604
mortalkombat2	541
tequila sunrise	497
THE REBIRTH	459
FREAKY BEHAVIOR	425
Aztecbike	404
RollinBlue	378
NorCalLux	376
TonyO	373
THEE ARTISTICS	365
The ZONE	337
STiLL RAPPiN32	280
ericg	241
six trey impala	240
81.7.TX.	209
ESE NECIO 805	176
erick323	173
sic713	173
805 lowridercruiser	163
bad news	163
STR8_CLOWN'N	157
JUSTDEEZ	110
lowriderwiz	95
Li'l Eder	79
speedy187	79
noe_from_texas	78
805 BABY.GOR13	78
TearsofaClownII	76
CHILLY WILLY DADDY	74
Spankz	65
spikes805	64
juangotti	64
THE REBIRTH_old	62
SIC'N'TWISTED	61
the bone collector	52
sick six	51
LocoSoCal	48
G~MoneyCustoms	48
mitchell26	44
Artistic3	39
las_crucez	36
SkysDaLimit	35
Harry's Dream	35
86' Chevy	35
ozzylowrider	33
SA ROLLERZ	31
NINETEEN.O.FOUR	28
RO-BC	28
PROPHECY C.C.CEO	27
NOTORIOUS*ODL*	22
gizmo1	22
Drop'em	22
kustombuilder	22
somerstyle	21
RECKLESS RAUL	21
Billy	20
huggybear!	19
tyrone_rolls_a_85	19
DodgerFan	19
REC	18
chamuco61	18
BONES_712	18
*SEEZER*	17
FunkytownRoller	16
R.O.C	16
OGDinoe1	15
SNAPPER818	15
str8 outta denmark	15
D Twist	14
deville	14
SAC_TOWN	14
Raguness	14
805CARLOS	13
customforlife	12
Clown confution	12
bandido	11
LaZyBoI714	11
abe C.	10
d1ulove2h8	10
MTX686	10
2$hort	10
CLASSY	9
CHILLY WILLY (to delete)	9
ON-DA-LOW PREZ	8
osorivera48	8
lowrid3r	8
AMB1800	8
BigTex	8
ghost-rider	8
78 Monte 4 Life	7
Rusty193	7
LuxuriouSMontreaL	6
91PurplePeopleEater	6
lowlife-biker	6
mr.casper	6
DVNRDGRS	6
Crazylife13	6
ogloko	6
mike acosta	6
theoso8	6
CE 707	6
.L1L CR1M1N4L::	5
Damu505	5
FLEET~HOOD	5
xcuze	5
66wita6	5
THE_EMPIRE_SAC	5
KreWx8	5
Texas Honey	5
LEGIONSofTEXAS	5
skinnischwinn	5
runninlow	5
ROBERTO G	4
FAYGO JOKER	4
7UP_BIKE	4
casper805DADDY	4
Cod210	4
Predator1	4
Stilo-G	4
screwstone_tx	4
MR.559	4
lowdhotchkiss	4
EnchantedDrmzCEO	4
lowridersfinest	4
swa562	4
cadillac jay	3
Prieto520	3
moneycarlo82	3
MR.SHADES	3
RidinLowBC	3
D-ice69	3
lolow	3
Armando Ranflitas	3
.:OrangeCounty G:.	3
PurpleLicious	3
ITS ME BITCHES	3
66 ROLLERZ ONLY	3
johnnys121	3
73monte	3
cadillac_pimpin	3
ROBERT71MC	3
67 B-WINE DESTINY	2
66 schwinn	2
Sr.Castro	2
Str8crazy80	2
DirtyBird2	2
lowridindirtykn	2
hot$tuff5964	2
Steve9663	2
ridenlow702	2
Loco 61	2
Laid Magazine	2
Monnolo	2
2twisted	2
G2G_Al	2
Randy Watson	2
Mrs Bones	2
MysticStyles	2
viejitocencoast	2
nckag	2
Mr.NoLimit	2
KIDBUGGZ	2
HAGCustoms	2
RO.LIFER	2
GrimReapers Lady	2
Dirk	2
excalibur	2
Regal King	2
WickedWizzard	2
POISON 831	2
adrian vasquez	2
syked1	2
scanlessfool	2
recklesslifestyles	1
GONZALES1P	1
I KEEPS IT REAL	1
radicalplastic09	1
kronix503	1
G~TIMES~4~LIFE	1
wimone	1
savvyKid	1
toyshopcustoms	1
NaturalHighII_old	1
SANCHO	1
CERTIFIED TROUBLE	1
Models IV Life	1
TECHNIQUES	1
WestTxFinest	1
aliciah	1
knightsgirl19	1
NOTHING BUT TROUBLE	1
sbcin1966newport	1
iced	1
EatYoChicken	1
RAY_512	1
BallerzEmpire B.C.	1
Cut N 3's	1
Texas_Bowties	1
stilktzin	1
sureñosbluez	1
my daughter bike	1
charger24	1
HD Lowrider	1
PUPPETP13	1
SCHWINN_RIDER*73	1
bigentmagazine	1
IN$piratioN$ B.C	1
LIL PHX	1
oscar8	1
MiKLO	1
67Caprice	1
SHADOW714	1
fashizzle manizzle	1
sanjo_nena408	1
AZ WAR CHIEF	1
Estrella Car Club	1
AutoMini	1
biggluv65	1
DropedLongBed	1
texastrike	1
DripLOW	1
408SHARK	1
8-BALLING-247	1
OLDHAM	1
ibuildweniblazeum	1
Sweet Adictions	1
LVdroe	1
the_blackwallstree	1
LOWRIDER SCENE	1
Playboy206	1
1957wolseley	1
TopDogg	1
fatdaddylv	1
chevy_grl	1
locotoys	1
GOODTIMES CC	1
kiki	1
FelonOne	1
Morgan	1
CADDY EXTRA	1
dog_jerry	1
back yard boogie	1
GANGSTA BOOGIE II	1
chickadee1035	1
UpInSmoke619	1
Swangin44s	1
swangin'n'bangin	1


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 2 2009, 06:45 PM~13468749
> *Thats wonderful that you have known him all that time.    Do you want to start telling us about all the evil things that hes guilty of or should I wait for the book to come out?  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i THiNk yOU ShOULd WAiT :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinBlue

i wanna rise in the ranks too!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 2 2009, 08:46 PM~13468766
> *Artistics.TX	7814
> Lil Spanks	7289
> eric ramos	4303
> casper805	3336
> show-bound	2227
> NaturalHighII	2042
> OSO 805	1573
> socios b.c. prez	1469
> LILHOBBZ805	1266
> BASH3R	1244
> BABOSO HYDROS	891
> LOWRIDING 805 JR	884
> GrimReaper	762
> 2lowsyn	752
> ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~	644
> 76'_SCHWINN	622
> bluepridelowride13	604
> mortalkombat2	541
> tequila sunrise	497
> THE REBIRTH	459
> FREAKY BEHAVIOR	425
> Aztecbike	404
> RollinBlue	378
> NorCalLux	376
> TonyO	373
> THEE ARTISTICS	365
> The ZONE	337
> STiLL RAPPiN32	280
> ericg	241
> six trey impala	240
> 81.7.TX.	209
> ESE NECIO 805	176
> erick323	173
> sic713	173
> 805 lowridercruiser	163
> bad news	163
> STR8_CLOWN'N	157
> JUSTDEEZ	110
> lowriderwiz	95
> Li'l Eder	79
> speedy187	79
> noe_from_texas	78
> 805 BABY.GOR13	78
> TearsofaClownII	76
> CHILLY WILLY DADDY	74
> Spankz	65
> spikes805	64
> juangotti	64
> THE REBIRTH_old	62
> SIC'N'TWISTED	61
> the bone collector	52
> sick six	51
> LocoSoCal	48
> G~MoneyCustoms	48
> mitchell26	44
> Artistic3	39
> las_crucez	36
> SkysDaLimit	35
> Harry's Dream	35
> 86' Chevy	35
> ozzylowrider	33
> SA ROLLERZ	31
> NINETEEN.O.FOUR	28
> RO-BC	28
> PROPHECY C.C.CEO	27
> NOTORIOUS*ODL*	22
> gizmo1	22
> Drop'em	22
> kustombuilder	22
> somerstyle	21
> RECKLESS RAUL	21
> Billy	20
> huggybear!	19
> tyrone_rolls_a_85	19
> DodgerFan	19
> REC	18
> chamuco61	18
> BONES_712	18
> *SEEZER*	17
> FunkytownRoller	16
> R.O.C	16
> OGDinoe1	15
> SNAPPER818	15
> str8 outta denmark	15
> D Twist	14
> deville	14
> SAC_TOWN	14
> Raguness	14
> 805CARLOS	13
> customforlife	12
> Clown confution	12
> bandido	11
> LaZyBoI714	11
> abe C.	10
> d1ulove2h8	10
> MTX686	10
> 2$hort	10
> CLASSY	9
> CHILLY WILLY (to delete)	9
> ON-DA-LOW PREZ	8
> osorivera48	8
> lowrid3r	8
> AMB1800	8
> BigTex	8
> ghost-rider	8
> 78 Monte 4 Life	7
> Rusty193	7
> LuxuriouSMontreaL	6
> 91PurplePeopleEater	6
> lowlife-biker	6
> mr.casper	6
> DVNRDGRS	6
> Crazylife13	6
> ogloko	6
> mike acosta	6
> theoso8	6
> CE 707	6
> .L1L CR1M1N4L::	5
> Damu505	5
> FLEET~HOOD	5
> xcuze	5
> 66wita6	5
> THE_EMPIRE_SAC	5
> KreWx8	5
> Texas Honey	5
> LEGIONSofTEXAS	5
> skinnischwinn	5
> runninlow	5
> ROBERTO G	4
> FAYGO JOKER	4
> 7UP_BIKE	4
> casper805DADDY	4
> Cod210	4
> Predator1	4
> Stilo-G	4
> screwstone_tx	4
> MR.559	4
> lowdhotchkiss	4
> EnchantedDrmzCEO	4
> lowridersfinest	4
> swa562	4
> cadillac jay	3
> Prieto520	3
> moneycarlo82	3
> MR.SHADES	3
> RidinLowBC	3
> D-ice69	3
> lolow	3
> Armando Ranflitas	3
> .:OrangeCounty G:.	3
> PurpleLicious	3
> ITS ME BITCHES	3
> 66 ROLLERZ ONLY	3
> johnnys121	3
> 73monte	3
> cadillac_pimpin	3
> ROBERT71MC	3
> 67 B-WINE DESTINY	2
> 66 schwinn	2
> Sr.Castro	2
> Str8crazy80	2
> DirtyBird2	2
> lowridindirtykn	2
> hot$tuff5964	2
> Steve9663	2
> ridenlow702	2
> Loco 61	2
> Laid Magazine	2
> Monnolo	2
> 2twisted	2
> G2G_Al	2
> Randy Watson	2
> Mrs Bones	2
> MysticStyles	2
> viejitocencoast	2
> nckag	2
> Mr.NoLimit	2
> KIDBUGGZ	2
> HAGCustoms	2
> RO.LIFER	2
> GrimReapers Lady	2
> Dirk	2
> excalibur	2
> Regal King	2
> WickedWizzard	2
> POISON 831	2
> adrian vasquez	2
> syked1	2
> scanlessfool	2
> recklesslifestyles	1
> GONZALES1P	1
> I KEEPS IT REAL	1
> radicalplastic09	1
> kronix503	1
> G~TIMES~4~LIFE	1
> wimone	1
> savvyKid	1
> toyshopcustoms	1
> NaturalHighII_old	1
> SANCHO	1
> CERTIFIED TROUBLE	1
> Models IV Life	1
> TECHNIQUES	1
> WestTxFinest	1
> aliciah	1
> knightsgirl19	1
> NOTHING BUT TROUBLE	1
> sbcin1966newport	1
> iced	1
> EatYoChicken	1
> RAY_512	1
> BallerzEmpire B.C.	1
> Cut N 3's	1
> Texas_Bowties	1
> stilktzin	1
> sureñosbluez	1
> my daughter bike	1
> charger24	1
> HD Lowrider	1
> PUPPETP13	1
> SCHWINN_RIDER*73	1
> bigentmagazine	1
> IN$piratioN$ B.C	1
> LIL PHX	1
> oscar8	1
> MiKLO	1
> 67Caprice	1
> SHADOW714	1
> fashizzle manizzle	1
> sanjo_nena408	1
> AZ WAR CHIEF	1
> Estrella Car Club	1
> AutoMini	1
> biggluv65	1
> DropedLongBed	1
> texastrike	1
> DripLOW	1
> 408SHARK	1
> 8-BALLING-247	1
> OLDHAM	1
> ibuildweniblazeum	1
> Sweet Adictions	1
> LVdroe	1
> the_blackwallstree	1
> LOWRIDER SCENE	1
> Playboy206	1
> 1957wolseley	1
> TopDogg	1
> fatdaddylv	1
> chevy_grl	1
> locotoys	1
> GOODTIMES CC	1
> kiki	1
> FelonOne	1
> Morgan	1
> CADDY EXTRA	1
> dog_jerry	1
> back yard boogie	1
> GANGSTA BOOGIE II	1
> chickadee1035	1
> UpInSmoke619	1
> Swangin44s	1
> swangin'n'bangin	1
> *


TOP 5 YEAH!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 2 2009, 07:30 PM~13469272
> *i wanna rise in the ranks too!
> *


the whole club is gonna rise up


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 2 2009, 09:52 PM~13469590
> *the whole club is gonna rise up
> *


me first :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 2 2009, 02:56 PM~13466040
> *As of today all questions, ideas and comments will come through casper (prez.) and I (vise prez.). This year Thee artistics Bike club will step up.  We have new plans for the club this year!
> *


can we get a text message...why didnt we have a say in whats going on.....

shit like this that pushes my buttons...

BEING CLUELESS


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 2 2009, 09:54 PM~13469623
> *can we get a text message...why didnt we have a say in whats going on.....
> 
> shit like this that pushes my buttons...
> 
> BEING CLUELESS
> *


x2


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Apr 2 2009, 07:54 PM~13469623-->
> 
> 
> 
> can we get a text message...why didnt we have a say in whats going on.....
> 
> shit like this that pushes my buttons...
> 
> BEING CLUELESS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont have your number
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RollinBlue_@Apr 2 2009, 07:54 PM~13469633
> *x2
> *


yours either


----------



## Born 2 Die

i think u guys should star a chapter here in miami shit ill be down like james brown heres mines


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 2 2009, 09:56 PM~13469668
> *dont have your number
> yours either
> *


pm sent


----------



## 817Lowrider

tx chap didnt cast ther vote


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 2 2009, 10:02 PM~13469745
> *tx chap didnt cast ther vote
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 2 2009, 09:57 PM~13469675
> *i think u guys should star a chapter here in miami shit ill be down like james brown heres mines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


talk to basher homie :0 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 2 2009, 08:02 PM~13469745
> *tx chap didnt cast ther vote
> *


It doesnt matter, do as your told or else.


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 2 2009, 10:04 PM~13469785
> *It doesnt matter, do as your told or else.
> *


 :0


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue+Apr 2 2009, 07:57 PM~13469681-->
> 
> 
> 
> pm sent
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> text sent
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Apr 2 2009, 08:02 PM~13469745
> *tx chap didnt cast ther vote
> *


text me


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 2 2009, 10:10 PM~13469876
> *text sent
> 
> text me
> *


got it good to know i feel more involved now 

no thanks to juan :0


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 2 2009, 08:12 PM~13469904
> *got it good to know i feel more involved now
> 
> no thanks to juan :0
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 2 2009, 07:54 PM~13469623
> *can we get a text message...why didnt we have a say in whats going on.....
> 
> shit like this that pushes my buttons...
> 
> BEING CLUELESS
> *


pm'd


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 2 2009, 10:12 PM~13469904
> *got it good to know i feel more involved now
> 
> no thanks to juan :0
> *


AFTER PROBATION :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 2 2009, 10:35 PM~13470248
> *AFTER PROBATION :biggrin:
> *


never agreed to any probation :angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 2 2009, 10:43 PM~13470339
> *never agreed to any probation :angry:
> *


you have always been on probation...lol


:yes:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 2 2009, 10:50 PM~13470430
> *you have always been on probation...lol
> :yes:
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Apr 2 2009, 05:47 PM~13468773
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i THiNk yOU ShOULd WAiT  :thumbsup:
> *


oh oh, desi's got stories on art? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

Sup mike


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 2 2009, 09:02 PM~13470586
> *oh oh, desi's got stories on art? :0  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA iF yOU ONLy kNEw :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

THE WHOLE BIKE CLUB SHOULD OF VOTED ON PREZ AND VICE THATS MY THOUGHT !


----------



## 817Lowrider

Casp called me. We handled any misapropriations. We good. As far as a miami chap. How serious are u? I believe abe.c .is still t.a??? He is in miami. If myour interested call casper. He will decide. No offence to basher. Guys keep us tx boys in on the big decisions. We part of the club to. We deffanetly not going anywhere. Please excuse the improper grammer. I am Browsing from my phone


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Apr 2 2009, 11:58 PM~13472246
> *THE WHOLE BIKE CLUB SHOULD OF VOTED ON PREZ AND VICE THATS MY THOUGHT !
> *


thank you for your thought but we dont need you...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 3 2009, 10:30 AM~13474685
> *Casp called me. We handled any misapropriations. We good. As far as a miami chap. How serious are u? I believe abe.c .is still t.a??? He is in miami. If myour interested call casper. He will decide. No offence to basher. Guys keep us tx boys in on the big decisions. We part of the club to. We deffanetly not going anywhere. Please excuse the improper grammer. I am Browsing from my phone
> *


your grammer sucks :angry:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 3 2009, 09:48 AM~13474820
> *thank you for your thought but we dont need you...
> *


fucK You :yes:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Apr 3 2009, 10:54 AM~13474862
> *fucK You  :yes:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

Juan i talked to sam last night so im sure we are cleared up about that, and also u talked to casper sooooo....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

casper805

Last Active	Mar 24, 2009 - 05:00 PM


----------



## 817Lowrider

yes sir. Wer clear. But from now on. Lets keep us in the mix


----------



## BASH3R

will do


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 2 2009, 12:56 PM~13466040
> *As of today all questions, ideas and comments will come through casper (prez.) and I (vise prez.). This year Thee artistics Bike club will step up.  We have new plans for the club this year! *


we hope so :uh:


----------



## MTX686

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Apr 3 2009, 08:24 PM~13478580
> *:wave:
> *


sup homie?


----------



## MTX686

Ah just chillin, awaiting for my new frame and wheels from poor boys! and you?


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Apr 3 2009, 08:24 PM~13478580
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## MTX686

Whats up homie!?


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Apr 3 2009, 08:29 PM~13478612
> *Whats up homie!?
> *


nothin much u?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Apr 3 2009, 08:29 PM~13478605
> *Ah just chillin, awaiting for my new frame and wheels from poor boys! and you?
> *


Getting ready for the show sunday.


----------



## MTX686

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 3 2009, 06:30 PM~13478617
> *nothin much u?
> *



Chillin awating on some parts and trying to find some new bolts fot the rear fender and sissy bar for my one bike!


----------



## MTX686

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 3 2009, 06:31 PM~13478622
> *Getting ready for the show sunday.
> *



Cool man good luck out there!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Apr 3 2009, 08:33 PM~13478638
> *Cool man good luck out there!
> *


preciate it. just plan on havong the bike look good.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Apr 3 2009, 06:32 PM~13478634
> *Chillin awating on some parts and trying to find some new bolts fot the rear fender and sissy bar for my one bike!
> *


i got some parts if u need any


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Born 2 Die




----------



## 817Lowrider

looks pimp


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 4 2009, 02:48 PM~13483670
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yOU'LL sEE ME tHERE WiT My MOdEL


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 3 2009, 07:45 PM~13479076
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: ........


----------



## BASH3R

you better go with a model :0


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

NA NA i WiLL..... 
....
i ALRAdy gOT oNE iN MiNd


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Apr 4 2009, 05:46 PM~13484778
> *NA NA i WiLL.....
> ....
> i ALRAdy gOT oNE iN MiNd
> *


how come you didn't ask me if i wanted to be a model  :tears: ... :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 4 2009, 07:59 PM~13484836
> *how come you didn't ask me if i wanted to be a model   :tears: ... :biggrin:
> *


















ill be there..... if your not doing anything come down mike


----------



## BASH3R

Ur gonna take the 12"?? sucks waitng up for my plater otherwise i would of gona with you


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

your plaque's backwards. :|


----------



## Born 2 Die

the before picture a day after i got her and a few days after the make over


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 5 2009, 12:20 AM~13486181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the before picture a day after i got her and a few days after the make over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


????


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 4 2009, 08:19 PM~13485377
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your plaque's backwards. :|
> *


Thats how we roll :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

Shout out to Sam 3rd place full custom. We entered 1 bike showed 4 bikes. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Jazzie(local DJ) from 97.9 the beat posing with DB


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 girls that stopped and posed with the bike.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Thomas reppin to the fullest. His bike didnt make it but he did.


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 5 2009, 10:12 PM~13491711
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas reppin to the fullest. His bike didnt make it but he did.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 5 2009, 10:13 PM~13491719
> *
> *


anther day of wreckin. :biggrin: Next one is lagrave field.


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 5 2009, 10:15 PM~13491746
> *anther day of wreckin. :biggrin:  Next one is lagrave field.
> *


seats are done just ordered the sissy bars too


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 5 2009, 10:18 PM~13491769
> *seats are done just ordered the sissy bars too
> *


good.


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 5 2009, 10:25 PM~13491832
> *good.
> *










:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 5 2009, 10:28 PM~13491854
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


looks good.


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 5 2009, 10:28 PM~13491862
> *looks good.
> *


backyard custom :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 5 2009, 08:02 PM~13491633
> *Shout out to Sam 3rd place full custom. We entered 1 bike showed 4 bikes. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 5 2009, 10:30 PM~13491880
> *backyard custom :biggrin:
> *


reasons are no different than excuses....where were you today?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 5 2009, 09:12 PM~13491711
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas reppin to the fullest. His bike didnt make it but he did.
> *


  awsome


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 5 2009, 09:21 PM~13492382
> * awsome
> *


 :yes: how was your show??


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 5 2009, 09:08 PM~13491686
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 girls that stopped and posed with the bike.
> *


seat looks gay juan


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 5 2009, 10:22 PM~13492390
> *:yes: how was your show??
> *


the 12 got 2nd, 16 got 1st and the regal got 3rd.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 5 2009, 09:23 PM~13492403
> *the 12 got 2nd, 16 got 1st and the regal got 3rd.
> *


pics?? :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 5 2009, 10:24 PM~13492416
> *pics??  :cheesy:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 5 2009, 11:22 PM~13492391
> *seat looks gay juan
> *


all I could get in an hour.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 5 2009, 10:32 PM~13492490
> *all I could get in an hour.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 5 2009, 11:33 PM~13492495
> *:angry:
> *


im dont with that bike. maybe an air kit.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 5 2009, 10:33 PM~13492497
> *im dont with that bike. maybe an air kit.
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 5 2009, 11:34 PM~13492505
> *:0
> *


yes sir. gotta start on the cutty.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 5 2009, 10:36 PM~13492520
> *yes sir. gotta start on the cutty.
> *


 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 5 2009, 10:02 PM~13491633
> *Shout out to Sam 3rd place full custom. We entered 1 bike showed 4 bikes. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

myspace page needs to be updated.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 5 2009, 09:45 PM~13492588
> *myspace page needs to be updated.
> *


i was about to say that :0 

ill update soon :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 5 2009, 11:47 PM~13492607
> *i was about to say that  :0
> 
> ill update soon  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 3 2009, 07:45 PM~13479076
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Atleest They Placed.
lol
i llost my fukin iphone that day


----------



## 817Lowrider

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Artistics.TX, *LILHOBBZ805*, LOS-SPIDERMAN


:angry:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 5 2009, 09:48 PM~13492620
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Artistics.TX, LILHOBBZ805, LOS-SPIDERMAN
> :angry:
> *


???


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 5 2009, 09:48 PM~13492620
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Artistics.TX, LILHOBBZ805, LOS-SPIDERMAN
> :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 5 2009, 10:41 PM~13492557
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH SHIT :0 PAUL WALL BABY :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Apr 5 2009, 11:49 PM~13492626
> *???
> *


Posts: 2,637
Joined: Apr 2006
From: 805 OF OXNARD
Car Club: Chiques Best


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 5 2009, 09:51 PM~13492641
> *Posts: 2,637
> Joined: Apr 2006
> From: 805 OF OXNARD
> Car Club: Chiques Best
> 
> *


thought yu knew dawg!

some shit went down wit me n casper.

but that dont matter!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 5 2009, 09:51 PM~13492641
> *Posts: 2,637
> Joined: Apr 2006
> From: 805 OF OXNARD
> Car Club: Chiques Best
> 
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Apr 5 2009, 11:52 PM~13492657
> *thought yu knew dawg!
> 
> some shit went down wit me n casper.
> 
> but that dont matter!
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Apr 5 2009, 09:52 PM~13492657
> *thought yu knew dawg!
> 
> some shit went down wit me n casper.
> 
> but that dont matter!
> *


heard it was cause u wanted to show ur bike with rusted parts??


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 5 2009, 11:54 PM~13492677
> *
> *


no pics from the show?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 5 2009, 09:53 PM~13492670
> *heard it was cause u wanted to show ur bike with rusted parts??
> *


fuck no!
he made it seem likie that!

i showed today n my parts were fine

i mean my rims wer a lil dirty but not rusted!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Apr 5 2009, 09:55 PM~13492697
> *fuck no!
> he made it seem likie that!
> 
> i showed today n my parts were fine
> 
> i mean my rims wer a lil dirty but not rusted!
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

paul wall '' the iceman'''


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

Herez My Bike!

Replika Of my Broz Ride

But the Paitn being changed this weekend again


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 5 2009, 10:54 PM~13492684
> *no pics from the show?
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Apr 5 2009, 10:11 PM~13492857
> *Herez My Bike!
> 
> Replika Of my Broz Ride
> 
> But the Paitn being changed this weekend again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Apr 5 2009, 09:11 PM~13492857
> *Herez My Bike!
> 
> Replika Of my Broz Ride
> 
> But the Paitn being changed this weekend again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


was it da show today? set up alone


----------



## Lil Spanks

pics?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Sams got mad pics


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

where they at i wanna see dem !


----------



## 817Lowrider

i thinkr he is on his way home


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 6 2009, 10:45 AM~13495957
> *Sams got mad pics
> *


who paul wall??? :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

FROM SUNDAY


----------



## 817Lowrider

already


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 6 2009, 02:15 PM~13497464
> *already
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

legiowned


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 6 2009, 02:04 PM~13497975
> *show-bound
> LONE STAR BRAND
> 
> Posts: 9,940
> Joined: Apr 2004
> From: WEST TX
> Car Club: LEGIONS
> 
> :uh:
> *


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Apr 6 2009, 01:11 AM~13492857
> *Herez My Bike!
> 
> Replika Of my Broz Ride
> 
> But the Paitn being changed this weekend again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that el camino is sick as fuck dude ... n e more pics? n how bout the info on those rims i wants some just like those for the cutt


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 6 2009, 04:04 PM~13497975
> *show-bound
> LONE STAR BRAND
> 
> Posts: 9,940
> Joined: Apr 2004
> From: WEST TX
> Car Club: LEGIONS
> 
> :uh:
> *


THEY GOT ME WHEN I WENT TO THE STORE TO GET BEER!

i was still logged on...


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 5 2009, 11:21 PM~13492378
> *reasons are no different than excuses....where were you today?
> *


working on the seats :0


----------



## show-bound




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 6 2009, 07:25 PM~13500623
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ITS PAUL WALL BABY...THE ICEMAN.............A BIG CONGRATES TO TEAM TEXAS AND SAME FOR DOING THERE THANG.....CONGRATES SAM :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 6 2009, 09:04 PM~13501100
> *ITS PAUL WALL BABY...THE ICEMAN.............A BIG CONGRATES TO TEAM TEXAS AND SAME FOR DOING THERE THANG.....CONGRATES SAM :thumbsup:
> *


sam hates that nick name ahahaha.


----------



## MTX686

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Apr 6 2009, 09:07 PM~13501122
> *:wave:
> *


  sup dog


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 6 2009, 09:11 PM~13501187
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thee Artistics and a bunch of T.A. Prospects. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 6 2009, 08:14 PM~13501227
> *Thee Artistics and a bunch of T.A. Prospects. :biggrin:
> *


you cant talk until you are acutally registered at a show.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 6 2009, 09:16 PM~13501244
> *you cant talk until you are acutally registered at a show.
> *


next one for sure. :biggrin:


----------



## MTX686

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 6 2009, 07:10 PM~13501167
> *  sup dog
> *



Chillin thinking about buying a trike kit for my new frame i got coming! you homie?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Apr 6 2009, 09:17 PM~13501256
> *Chillin thinking about buying a trike kit for my new frame i got coming! you homie?
> *


long weekend man. had fun with the carshow.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 6 2009, 09:16 PM~13501244
> *you cant talk until you are acutally registered at a show.
> *


Deez cool meeting u!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 6 2009, 08:20 PM~13501306
> *Deez cool meeting u!!
> *


you too man. now get to work! you got shit to do!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 6 2009, 09:16 PM~13501244
> *you cant talk until you are acutally registered at a show.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 6 2009, 09:22 PM~13501330
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## MTX686

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 6 2009, 07:19 PM~13501296
> *long weekend man. had fun with the carshow.
> *



Sweet how was it? You got that brownish bike with the custom fenders and all that shit right?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Apr 6 2009, 09:20 PM~13501306-->
> 
> 
> 
> Deez cool meeting u!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 6 2009, 09:21 PM~13501316
> *you too man.  now get to work! you got shit to do!!!
> *


already in good hands


----------



## show-bound

DRE GOT ALL THE GOOD PICS!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Apr 6 2009, 09:23 PM~13501341
> *Sweet how was it? You got that brownish bike with the custom fenders and all that shit right?
> *


yes sir.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 6 2009, 08:23 PM~13501343
> *x2
> 
> already in good hands
> *


da tex connekts


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 6 2009, 09:48 PM~13501751
> *da tex connekts
> *


all my fender i use will be from you!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 6 2009, 08:51 PM~13501805
> *all my fender i use will be from you!!
> *


Gotta get some mo :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 6 2009, 09:53 PM~13501828
> *Gotta get some mo :0
> *


gatta make em :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 6 2009, 09:53 PM~13501828
> *Gotta get some mo :0
> *


So get to work!! :0


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

anyone got a fabiricater who will cut me some handlebarz, sissyabr, n 2 pice forkz fur cheep


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Apr 6 2009, 09:57 PM~13501877
> *anyone got a fabiricater who will cut me some handlebarz, sissyabr, n 2 pice forkz fur cheep
> *


you still in or out?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 5 2009, 12:20 AM~13486181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the before picture a day after i got her and a few days after the make over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sent you a pm and a lil info


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Apr 6 2009, 08:54 PM~13501849-->
> 
> 
> 
> gatta make em :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-81.7.TX._@Apr 6 2009, 08:56 PM~13501870
> *So get to work!!  :0
> *


hno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Apr 6 2009, 07:57 PM~13501877
> *anyone got a fabiricater who will cut me some handlebarz, sissyabr, n 2 pice forkz fur cheep
> *


How much you want to spend?


----------



## BASH3R

> WE HAVING 15 CATEGORIES
> 
> 16'' ORIGINAL / TRIKE / STREET / CUSTOM
> 
> 20" ORIGINAL / TRIKE / STREET / CUSTOM
> 
> 26" ORIGINAL / STREET / CUSTOM
> 
> PEDAL CARS ORIGINAL / CUSTOM
> 
> BEST HOMIE SET UP
> 
> MADEL CARS
> 
> BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

heres some pictures of our bikes at yesterdays show.. .. my nephews bike took 2nd place 16" mild and my friends took 2nd place 16" full. . . mine and caspers took shit  ....

my bike










caspers










and my friends










my nephews


----------



## 817Lowrider

fix that shit jr aahaha


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

fuck. . . let me upload them to photobucket . . . .ill b a minute


----------



## eric ramos

yo wats up mothefukersssssssss!!!!!!!!!!! 
i want my damn bike done already so i can be showing like you putos im jelous fuck.......... every one rollin deep cept me fuckn shit ey


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 6 2009, 10:21 PM~13502968
> *yo wats up mothefukersssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!
> i want my damn bike done already so i can be showing like you putos im jelous fuck.......... every one rollin deep cept me fuckn shit ey
> *


juan is already tired of his bike.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 7 2009, 12:21 AM~13502968
> *yo wats up mothefukersssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!
> i want my damn bike done already so i can be showing like you putos im jelous fuck.......... every one rollin deep cept me fuckn shit ey
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## eric ramos

shit shit shit 
casper need engraving and some murals then he can place its like mine to damn plain ha :cheesy: 
fukck wana finish my damn bike fuken juan u suck urs is almost done


----------



## 817Lowrider

meh


----------



## eric ramos

fuck you and ur mehhhhhh


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 7 2009, 12:36 AM~13503144
> *fuck you and ur mehhhhhh
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 7 2009, 12:28 AM~13503055
> *shit shit shit
> casper need engraving and some murals then he can place its like mine to damn plain ha :cheesy:
> fukck wana finish my damn bike fuken juan u suck urs is almost done
> *


caspers getting murals next week if it get here 

he needs
FENDERS, upholstered seat, mandle bars grips, mount that all the hydro chit...

we talked about that today...DISPLAY! :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 7 2009, 12:21 AM~13502968
> *yo wats up mothefukersssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!
> i want my damn bike done already so i can be showing like you putos im jelous fuck.......... every one rollin deep cept me fuckn shit ey
> *


SO DO WE!!! at least try to come out to a show and join us.....hope you got your display done while you have been waiting???????????


----------



## BASH3R

I want engraving and murals too :0

Text me when you can


----------



## SNAPPER818




----------



## SNAPPER818

WTF...AW SHIT...HOW THA FUCC YEW POST A PIC???


----------



## ericg

juan u think i can get 250 for my bike if not ill take 200


----------



## SNAPPER818




----------



## SNAPPER818

soy lil snapper, datz basher's bike... dat foo told me to post up diz pic


----------



## BASH3R

Finally a pic with a camera :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

everyones doing good


----------



## 817Lowrider

looks good


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 7 2009, 01:58 AM~13504106
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good homey


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 6 2009, 08:01 PM~13501948
> *sent you a pm and a lil info
> *


thanxs homey


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Apr 6 2009, 10:17 PM~13502916
> *heres some pictures of our bikes at yesterdays show.. .. my nephews bike took 2nd place 16" mild and my friends took 2nd place 16" full. . . mine and caspers took shit   ....
> 
> my bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caspers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my nephews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they looking good homey i like the first one


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 6 2009, 07:25 PM~13500623
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like juan needs a cookie for his milk :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck u puto


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 7 2009, 11:33 AM~13507687
> *looks like juan needs a cookie for his milk :roflmao:
> *


nah hes mad cuz he didnt get a gallon of milk and a dozen donuts


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 7 2009, 02:04 PM~13508050
> *nah hes mad cuz he didnt get a gallon of milk and a dozen donuts
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

stillo clowning u bastard! See u ass holes this summer


----------



## EK03

watt up artistics


----------



## 817Lowrider

??? Sup?


----------



## EK03

yo its vik


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup bro. Hows it been


----------



## Texas Honey

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 6 2009, 07:37 PM~13501570
> *DRE GOT ALL THE GOOD PICS!!!
> *




 hey i took your pics those are good too :cheesy:


----------



## EK03

pretty good man...dam the game has changed an improved mann


----------



## Texas Honey

:angel: :wave: What up ARTiSTiCS !!!! 

Had a good time @ da show ready for latinfest .


:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by EK03_@Apr 7 2009, 07:51 PM~13511031
> *pretty good man...dam the game has changed an improved mann
> *


when you gonna rock that black and gold again?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Texas Honey_@Apr 7 2009, 05:52 PM~13511051
> *:angel:      :wave:  What up ARTiSTiCS !!!!
> 
> Had a good time @ da show ready for latinfest .
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 7 2009, 05:55 PM~13511069
> *when you gonna rock that black and gold again?
> *


u get my pm juan>?>


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 7 2009, 08:32 PM~13511468
> *u get my pm juan>?>
> *


yes sir. ill get back to you a couple minutes.


----------



## Lil Spanks

juan you fat ass


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 7 2009, 02:58 AM~13504106
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now hurry up and finish


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 7 2009, 02:04 PM~13508050
> *nah hes mad cuz he didnt get a gallon of milk and a dozen donuts
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 7 2009, 08:52 PM~13511707
> *juan you fat ass
> *


 :uh: stfu


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 7 2009, 08:32 PM~13511468
> *u get my pm juan>?>
> *


YO DOG YOU TROWING GANG SIGNS IN THAT PIC?????

AS PER JUAN IF ITS PHOTOCHOP...NOT A GOOD IMAGE, PLEASE REMOVE


HOPE TO SEE YOU AT THE NEXT MEETING... :buttkick:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 7 2009, 10:52 PM~13512590
> *YO DOG YOU TROWING GANG SIGNS IN THAT PIC?????
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## show-bound

jaun post up the date for the meeting!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 7 2009, 11:02 PM~13512722
> *jaun post up the date for the meeting!!!
> *


yes sir. :uh:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 7 2009, 11:02 PM~13512737
> *yes sir. :uh:
> *


AT EASE SOLDIER :tongue:


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, OSO 805


Sup dog! :biggrin:


----------



## EK03

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 7 2009, 06:55 PM~13511069
> *when you gonna rock that black and gold again?
> *


idk mann but ive been wanting to through a nice mild together something simple but yet clean an rideable


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by EK03_@Apr 7 2009, 11:08 PM~13512827
> *idk mann but ive been wanting to through a nice mild together something simple but yet clean an rideable
> *


hell yeah


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 6 2009, 10:28 PM~13503055
> *shit shit shit
> casper need engraving and some murals then he can place its like mine to damn plain ha :cheesy:
> fukck wana finish my damn bike fuken juan u suck urs is almost done
> *


HAHAAH IF THEY WERE HIS PARTS :0 TILL I SELL THEM THEN MAYBE HE MIGHT BE ABLE TO ENGRAVE THEM


----------



## EK03

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 7 2009, 10:10 PM~13512850
> *hell yeah
> *


have acouple ?s
wat you think i should build a girls frame or boys


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Apr 7 2009, 11:11 PM~13512876
> *HAHAAH IF THEY WERE HIS PARTS  :0 TILL I SELL THEM THEN MAYBE HE MIGHT BE ABLE TO ENGRAVE THEM
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by EK03_@Apr 7 2009, 11:13 PM~13512904
> *have acouple ?s
> wat you think i should build a girls frame or boys
> *


Girls and boys schwinn are cool. We dont have many mild boy frame in our club. would be cool to have one.


----------



## EK03

tight ima look into it
do molded fenders bump you up in class


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by EK03_@Apr 7 2009, 11:18 PM~13512970
> *tight ima look into it
> do molded fenders bump you up in class
> *


no do a mild with detachable skirts.


----------



## 817Lowrider

*APRIL 19TH 2009
MEETING AT ALONSO'S HOUSE IN NORTHSIDE. 5:00 6PM. WE WILL HAVE FAJITAS TO GRUB ON. WE WILL BE COVERING A FEW THING. ESPECIALLY OUR ONLY MANDATORY SHOW.*


----------



## EK03

juan we gotta really start tlkin about this i gotta couple ideas in my head
might wanna throw them around an see wat i can come up wit

hows the mild trke class?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by EK03_@Apr 7 2009, 11:22 PM~13513043
> *juan we gotta really start tlkin about this i gotta couple ideas in my head
> might wanna throw them around an see wat i can come up wit
> 
> hows the mild trke class?
> *


JUAN HAS FRAMES..I GOT A WELDER :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by EK03_@Apr 7 2009, 11:22 PM~13513043
> *juan we gotta really start tlkin about this i gotta couple ideas in my head
> might wanna throw them around an see wat i can come up wit
> 
> hows the mild trke class?
> *


as you left it. :biggrin: When you ready. you know I love helping others.


----------



## EK03

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 7 2009, 10:23 PM~13513061
> *JUAN HAS FRAMES..I GOT A WELDER  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: its tyme to get these ideas on a frame


----------



## EK03

yo juan a wanna build a bomb ass mild two wheel
ima get some stuff drawn up


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by EK03_@Apr 7 2009, 11:28 PM~13513124
> *yo juan a wanna build a bomb ass mild two wheel
> ima get some stuff drawn up
> *


let me know. You know I got designs


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by EK03_@Apr 7 2009, 11:27 PM~13513112
> *:biggrin:  its tyme to get these ideas on a frame
> *


SIMPLE STROKE OF THE HAND ON PAPER... NO ****


----------



## 817Lowrider

when you ready bro.


----------



## EK03

yea mann its gonna be sick

need acouple theme ideas
to get some part an paint ideas flowin

have anything


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by EK03_@Apr 7 2009, 11:32 PM~13513184
> *yea mann its gonna be sick
> 
> need acouple theme ideas
> to get some part an paint ideas flowin
> 
> have anything
> *












Few others. I think you should go with more custom twist. try and bring the twist back. :biggrin:


----------



## EK03

i was thinkin twist parts wit a lil bit faced


----------



## show-bound

IM NOT A LIBERTY TO SHARE IDEAS...SORRY..I GUAREENTEE A WINNER :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by EK03_@Apr 7 2009, 11:37 PM~13513273
> *i was thinkin twist parts wit a lil bit faced
> *


hell yeah.


----------



## EK03

wanna help
draw up some designs


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 7 2009, 11:22 PM~13513038
> *APRIL 19TH 2009
> MEETING AT ALONSO'S HOUSE IN NORTHSIDE. 5:00 6PM. WE WILL HAVE FAJITAS TO GRUB ON. WE WILL BE COVERING A FEW THING. ESPECIALLY OUR ONLY MANDATORY SHOW.
> *


on the beer on ice :0 

sam you coming down?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 7 2009, 11:56 PM~13513475
> *on the beer on ice :0
> 
> sam you coming down?
> *


believe it when I see it.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by EK03_@Apr 7 2009, 11:45 PM~13513320
> *wanna help
> draw up some designs
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 7 2009, 11:56 PM~13513475
> *on the beer on ice :0
> 
> sam you coming down?
> *


i was just there for 3.5 days//via telephone...lol


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 7 2009, 11:57 PM~13513496
> *believe it when I see it.
> *


give me money and you will


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 8 2009, 12:00 AM~13513547
> *give me money and you will
> *


Dont get me started...





































































:roflmao:


----------



## EK03

thanks jaun
im throwin some stuff on paper to


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 7 2009, 11:58 PM~13513519
> *i was just there for 3.5 days//via telephone...lol
> *


true dont come down just work on my frame :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 8 2009, 12:01 AM~13513558
> *Dont get me started...
> :roflmao:
> *


start em up nothings free in this world


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 8 2009, 12:02 AM~13513580
> *start em up nothings free in this world
> *


exactly


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 8 2009, 12:04 AM~13513610
> *exactly
> *


so if you want beer send money ass


----------



## noe_from_texas

go to sleep wey


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 8 2009, 12:05 AM~13513640
> *go to sleep wey
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 8 2009, 12:05 AM~13513633
> *so if you want beer send money ass
> *


ha. I want it free! Anykind of beer you buy. just as long as its free.


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 8 2009, 12:07 AM~13513666
> *ha. I want it free! Anykind of beer you buy. just as long as its free.
> *


can buy beer not old enough you bring it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 8 2009, 12:09 AM~13513686
> *can buy beer not old enough you bring it
> *


 :uh: bish ash


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 8 2009, 12:10 AM~13513700
> *:uh:  bish ash
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87

hey guys looking good at Dallas...c u in Austin....


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 8 2009, 12:27 AM~13513909
> *hey guys looking good at Dallas...c u in Austin....
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 7 2009, 12:21 PM~13508243
> *stillo clowning u bastard! See u ass holes this summer
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19+Apr 8 2009, 12:27 AM~13513909-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey guys looking good at Dallas...c u in Austin....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> likewise.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Stilo-G_@Apr 8 2009, 12:46 AM~13514136
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 8 2009, 03:09 PM~13513686
> *can buy beer not old enough you bring it
> *


america should lower its drinking age already.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Apr 8 2009, 04:32 AM~13515124
> *america should lower its drinking age already.
> *


now that im 21 no! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 8 2009, 08:37 AM~13516024
> *now that im 12 no! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

gay


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 8 2009, 10:56 AM~13517250
> *gay
> *


yes u r


----------



## 817Lowrider

sam speak on it


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 8 2009, 11:28 AM~13517559
> *sam speak on it
> *


paul wall baby


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 8 2009, 12:28 PM~13517559
> *sam speak on it
> *


no ones buisness


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 8 2009, 11:54 AM~13517781
> *no ones buisness
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 8 2009, 12:54 PM~13517781
> *no ones buisness
> *


every one needs to know if that chap is official or not.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 8 2009, 07:41 PM~13521573
> *every one needs to know if that chap is official or not.
> *


.oh that...got to get approved first..im not the approval guy


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0


----------



## Born 2 Die

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:werd:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

whats poppin


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 9 2009, 01:41 PM~13529097
> *whats poppin
> *


The buttons on your shirt


----------



## Born 2 Die




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 9 2009, 01:55 PM~13529205
> *The buttons on your shirt
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

danny u got jokes asswipe


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 9 2009, 03:33 PM~13530099
> *danny i want your ***
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 9 2009, 03:10 PM~13529910
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


20?? 26??


----------



## 817Lowrider

cool


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V




----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 9 2009, 03:35 PM~13530579
> *20?? 26??
> *


20 made into a lil cruiser


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 9 2009, 04:56 PM~13530761
> *20 made into a lil cruiser
> *


looks good


----------



## MTX686

:wave: 

Hows it going yall?


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 9 2009, 04:11 PM~13530879
> *looks good
> *


thanxs homey gonna du a few upgrades to it soon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

finally off.


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## Texas Honey

*Whats up Artistics 


lol 
:h5: :wave:*


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Texas Honey_@Apr 9 2009, 09:45 PM~13532911
> *Whats up Artistics
> lol
> :h5:  :wave:
> *


*
POST SOME PICS!!!!!!!! :angry:*


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## Texas Honey

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 9 2009, 08:06 PM~13533121
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



kool , have fun

:wave:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Texas Honey_@Apr 9 2009, 08:12 PM~13533197
> *kool , have fun
> 
> :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 9 2009, 08:40 PM~13532875
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 9 2009, 10:28 PM~13533422
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


RIP!!

when is your mofo project from LEVI coming out!


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 9 2009, 07:40 PM~13532875
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice bike


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 9 2009, 09:29 PM~13533434
> *RIP!!
> 
> when is your mofo project from LEVI coming out!
> *


when casper and jaun make out??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 9 2009, 10:44 PM~13533667
> *when casper and jaun make out??
> *


gay ass shit.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 9 2009, 09:45 PM~13533678
> *gay ass shit.
> *


 :h5:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 9 2009, 10:44 PM~13533667
> *when casper and jaun make out??
> *


caspers bike on its way to TX :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

orly?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 9 2009, 09:47 PM~13533719
> *orly?
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

gayness


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 9 2009, 09:51 PM~13533792
> *gayness
> *


 :roflmao: r yall coming to san berdo??


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

IF YOU HAVE BEEN A MEMBER FOR OVER " 2 YRS "

RUNNING A SPECIAL DEAL ON THE PAINTS AND AIRBRUSHING...

NO RUSH J O B S, 

PM, HAS TO FIT IN WITH MY SCHEDULE...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 10 2009, 12:18 AM~13534997
> *IF YOU HAVE BEEN A MEMBER FOR OVER  " 2 YRS "
> 
> RUNNING A SPECIAL DEAL ON THE PAINTS AND AIRBRUSHING...
> 
> NO RUSH J O B S,
> 
> PM, HAS TO FIT IN WITH MY SCHEDULE...
> *


 :cheesy: what kind of special?


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Artistics.TX,* 81.7.TX.*, erick323
chang your mind? :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 10 2009, 12:19 AM~13535013
> *:cheesy:  what kind of special?
> *


YOU DONT QUALIFY 

TEXT ME..SAVE YOU SOME MONEY!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Apr 10 2009, 12:20 AM~13535026-->
> 
> 
> 
> :|
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Apr 10 2009, 12:21 AM~13535032
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Artistics.TX, 81.7.TX., erick323
> chang your mind? :biggrin:
> *


?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 10 2009, 12:21 AM~13535042
> *YOU DONT QUALIFY
> 
> TEXT ME..SAVE YOU SOME MONEY!
> *


get down on dangerous. Im bout to start on havoc. I want a mural on each side where by back seat windows are.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 10 2009, 12:22 AM~13535051
> *?
> *


we were supposed to go have a beer. I think he changed his mind. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 10 2009, 12:22 AM~13535057
> *get down on dangerous. Im bout to start on havoc. I want a mural on each side where by back seat windows are.
> *


???


----------



## 81.7.TX.

fukn passd out just woke up bout an hour ago!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 10 2009, 12:24 AM~13535081
> *???
> *


my cutty.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 10 2009, 12:25 AM~13535095
> *fukn passd out just woke up bout an hour ago!
> *


haha. I was feeling sick anyway.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 10 2009, 12:25 AM~13535095
> *fukn passd out just woke up bout an hour ago!
> *


Some Peoples Kids Should Have been Stains!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 10 2009, 12:26 AM~13535113
> *haha. I was feeling sick anyway.
> *


dIABETES


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 10 2009, 12:27 AM~13535128
> *dIABETES
> *


fuck no!


----------



## Born 2 Die

wats poppin homeys hows everything goin for yall up there


----------



## 817Lowrider

just stating chill :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 9 2009, 11:18 PM~13534997
> *IF YOU HAVE BEEN A MEMBER FOR OVER  " 2 YRS "
> 
> RUNNING A SPECIAL DEAL ON THE PAINTS AND AIRBRUSHING...
> 
> NO RUSH J O B S,
> 
> PM, HAS TO FIT IN WITH MY SCHEDULE...
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 9 2009, 09:58 PM~13533905
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want everyone to come out to this show.....


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## tequila sunrise

just found this. i forgot how to embed the youtube, so if someone can do it for me , i'd appreciate it.
you can clearly see the plaque of the club i was in at the time. MTV and BET didn't blurr it out either. some old school shit right here

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jjviC-5EXo

the actual music video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ynl4_bucw0A&feature=related


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 9 2009, 09:27 PM~13535128
> *dIABETES
> *


<- <- <- type 2 diabetic


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 10 2009, 09:47 PM~13543288
> *just found this. i forgot how to embed the youtube, so if someone can do it for me , i'd appreciate it.
> you can clearly see the plaque of the club i was in at the time. MTV and BET didn't blurr it out either. some old school shit right here
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jjviC-5EXo
> 
> the actual music video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ynl4_bucw0A&feature=related
> *


THATS BAD ASS RIGHT THURRRRR


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 10 2009, 10:09 AM~13538575
> *i want everyone to come out to this show.....
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

Wut up Artistics


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 11 2009, 01:04 PM~13547150
> *Wut  up Artistics
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

crackilackin.


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 11 2009, 10:04 PM~13550584
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


EEE yOUR bRO lOOkz LiKE yoU ! :0


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Apr 11 2009, 10:23 PM~13550751
> *EEE yOUR bRO lOOkz LiKE yoU !  :0
> *


really?? :0


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 11 2009, 12:54 PM~13547455
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


What up homie :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 11 2009, 10:32 PM~13550808
> *What up homie :biggrin:
> *


chillen watching tv :biggrin: 
and you?? how ur boys n fam doing??


----------



## BASH3R

who wants to come rep. with me :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 11 2009, 09:36 PM~13550831
> *chillen watching tv  :biggrin:
> and you?? how ur boys n fam doing??
> *


Yeah me to,we're doing good bro. Thanx.....Are you guys hitting the Premier show next Sat.?


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 11 2009, 10:30 PM~13550791
> *really??  :0
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Apr 11 2009, 10:39 PM~13550849
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 11 2009, 11:30 PM~13550791
> *really??  :0
> *


 :no:


----------



## eric ramos

yesssssssssss


----------



## BASH3R

Noooooo


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 12 2009, 07:27 PM~13557119
> *Noooooo
> *


Wud up basher here's the street bike i told you about still gona make changes on it


----------



## 817Lowrider

looks good stilo


----------



## 817Lowrider

had a good time at the eastster picnic


----------



## 817Lowrider

new pics from the easter picnic. dre gots more


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## BASH3R

Looks good stilo. did u call yet??


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 12 2009, 08:25 PM~13557803
> *looks good stilo
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:  
forums been dead huh


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 12 2009, 08:48 PM~13557988
> *Looks good stilo. did u call yet??
> *


nah wasnt home for da weekend but i should back tomorow den i'll hit him up


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 12 2009, 11:48 PM~13557996
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> forums been dead huh
> *


idk been havnt been on.


----------



## ericg

got my stuff juan!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 12 2009, 11:55 PM~13558055
> *got my stuff juan!!
> *


what you talm bout willis. waiting for the c.c. :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

All good stilo, u wanna come down for a show on saturday??


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 12 2009, 09:01 PM~13558108
> *All good stilo, u wanna come down for a show on saturday??
> *


location?


----------



## BASH3R

Check the prev. page, its the purple flyer


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 12 2009, 09:05 PM~13558139
> *Check the prev. page, its the purple flyer
> *


koo i'll try only problem is dat my trucks not runnin so i might not take the bike but i can borow my moms car to drive out tier


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 13 2009, 12:09 AM~13558170
> *koo i'll try only problem is dat my trucks not runnin so i might not take the bike but i can borow my moms car to drive out tier
> *


looking to get down?


----------



## BASH3R

its cool either way homie


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 12 2009, 09:15 PM~13558201
> *its cool either way homie
> *


  im pretty shure i'll make it out


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 12 2009, 09:14 PM~13558199
> *looking to get down?
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 13 2009, 12:19 AM~13558231
> *
> *


  hell yeah bro. I told you.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 12 2009, 09:20 PM~13558237
> *  hell yeah  bro. I told you.
> *


Yup u did :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 13 2009, 12:21 AM~13558240
> *Yup u did :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: all good.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 12 2009, 09:36 PM~13558329
> *:biggrin:  all good.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 12 2009, 10:14 PM~13558199
> *looking to get down on your knees?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 12 2009, 09:50 PM~13558411
> *:uh:
> *


 :twak: :angry:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

looking good


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 12 2009, 10:40 PM~13557930
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much shipp for thee pixie :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

never haha


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 13 2009, 09:30 AM~13560018
> *never haha
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 13 2009, 09:53 AM~13559837
> *how much shipp for thee pixie :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :machinegun: :thumbsdown:


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 11 2009, 09:42 PM~13550875
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 13 2009, 09:39 AM~13560084
> *:twak:  :machinegun:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

some one got his 64 runnin!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G+Apr 12 2009, 10:18 PM~13558222-->
> 
> 
> 
> im pretty shure i'll make it out
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OGDinoe1_@Apr 13 2009, 09:08 AM~13560342
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: u gonna go to premier show?? :cheesy:


----------



## Born 2 Die

wats up homey`s hows everything hope everyone and there fam are doing good happy late Easter to everyone


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 13 2009, 10:56 AM~13560733
> *some one got his 64 runnin!
> *


 :0 :scrutinize:


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 13 2009, 11:56 AM~13560733
> *some one got his 64 runnin!
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 13 2009, 01:56 PM~13562310
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

oooohnooo


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 13 2009, 02:47 PM~13562870
> *oooohnooo
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 13 2009, 01:00 PM~13562998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider

deep brown got chips now


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 13 2009, 01:05 PM~13563049
> *deep brown got chips now
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 13 2009, 02:05 PM~13563049
> *deep brown got chips now
> *


get it repainted :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

chips give the bike character. :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 13 2009, 02:16 PM~13563169
> *chips give the bike character. :biggrin:
> *


dont you know better then to eat chips on a show bike??? :angry:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 13 2009, 02:00 PM~13562998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

bahahaha


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## ericg




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 13 2009, 03:56 PM~13564028
> *ericg
> post Today, 03:50 PM
> User is online! Profile Card PM | + Quote Post | Post #46758 Go to the top of the page
> 
> O Dogg
> *****
> Posts: 1,033
> Joined: Jul 2007
> From: in between dallas and ft worth
> Car Club: waiting...
> :scrutinize:
> *


pm sent


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 13 2009, 04:02 PM~13564090
> *pm sent
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 13 2009, 05:50 PM~13563967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice monte eric


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 13 2009, 05:50 PM~13563967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much? :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 13 2009, 07:29 PM~13564871
> *how much?  :0
> *


BALLER!!! :biggrin: It aint a mini truck.


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 13 2009, 07:30 PM~13564883
> *BALLER!!! :biggrin:  It aint a mini truck.
> *


its ok already got the mini truck interior done and bout to be rimed up lookin for a mc or regal :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 13 2009, 07:39 PM~13564982
> *its ok already got the mini truck interior done and bout to be rimed up lookin for a mc or regal  :0
> *


this fool said "naw man. every one got them cars. I want something different."


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 13 2009, 07:44 PM~13565020
> *this fool said "naw man. every one got them cars. I want something different."
> *


im done with the truck im bored so what :0 


or 67 impala ss


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 13 2009, 08:30 PM~13565446
> *im done with the truck im bored so what  :0
> or 67 impala ss
> *


meh


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 13 2009, 09:26 AM~13560951
> *
> *


Talked wit casper today gona meet up wit him on friday


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 13 2009, 07:14 PM~13565845
> *Talked wit casper today gona meet up wit him on friday
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 13 2009, 03:05 PM~13563049
> *deep brown got chips now
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 13 2009, 09:59 PM~13566486
> *:angry:
> *


gives it character. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

my niece riding
deep brown!!!!!!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 13 2009, 06:02 PM~13564090
> *pm sent
> *


going to be a long wait...

that car aint no where near show... there plenty of stickers clubs that will let you in with that....


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 13 2009, 09:21 PM~13566804
> *
> 
> 
> 
> my niece riding
> deep brown!!!!!!!!
> *


she's pushing it...ride it...pedal it :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 13 2009, 11:15 PM~13567572
> *she's pushing it...ride it...pedal it :angry:
> *


cant do that because. the sprocket is not strong enough. When I put a stronger sprocket on its on. :biggrin: and a regular spring.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 13 2009, 10:17 PM~13567596
> *cant do that because. the sprocket is not strong enough. When I put a stronger sprocket on its on. :biggrin:  and a regular spring.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 13 2009, 11:22 PM~13567647
> *:angry:
> *


u know how we do. Aint scared of a scratch.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 13 2009, 10:22 PM~13567652
> *u know how we do. Aint scared of a scratch.
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 13 2009, 11:24 PM~13567663
> *
> *


its cool. no scratches. :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 13 2009, 09:22 PM~13567652
> *u know how we do. Aint scared of a scratch.
> *


 my pedals they scrape 24/7 but hey why build em if ur not gonna enjoy dem after puttin down on it u have to enjoy it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 13 2009, 11:30 PM~13567734
> *my pedals they scrape 24/7 but hey why build em if ur not gonna enjoy dem after puttin down on it u have to enjoy it
> *


u know!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 13 2009, 11:32 PM~13567774
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


pics of your bike? :|


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 13 2009, 09:30 PM~13567741
> *u know!!!!!!
> *


u already know...yo spanks don't get me wrong homey i love a lil trailer queen but homey not for my blood ma i have to ride ma bike everyday its my religion


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 13 2009, 10:35 PM~13567805
> *pics of your bike? :|
> *


pics of yours? :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 13 2009, 11:37 PM~13567844
> *pics of yours? :|
> *


I gots hella pics. :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 13 2009, 09:38 PM~13567855
> *I gots hella pics. :biggrin:
> *


let him see a few pics off it


----------



## 817Lowrider

Dangerous! 1967 Schwinn At the paint shop for the 3rd time. :biggrin: 








Deep Brown! 1967 Schwinn 

Old Pics.


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Apr 13 2009, 12:48 AM~13558878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


that shit looks tigth u toke a good shot of the bike!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 13 2009, 10:56 PM~13568100
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dangerous! 1967 Schwinn At the paint shop for the 3rd time. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deep Brown! 1967 Schwinn
> 
> Old Pics.
> *


THOSE ARENT YOUR BICTH :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 14 2009, 12:25 AM~13568460
> *THOSE ARENT YOUR BICTH :angry:
> *


haha. right!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 13 2009, 10:35 PM~13567805
> *pics of your bike? :|
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 13 2009, 08:21 PM~13566804
> *
> 
> 
> 
> my niece riding
> deep brown!!!!!!!!
> *


Told ya it was rideable.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 14 2009, 12:32 AM~13568532
> *Told ya it was rideable.
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 13 2009, 11:32 PM~13568538
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 14 2009, 12:33 AM~13568558
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 13 2009, 11:38 PM~13568637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT LOOKS TIGHT


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 14 2009, 12:39 AM~13568656
> *THAT LOOKS TIGHT
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

well see next year..i might be moving to f.w.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Apr 13 2009, 10:15 PM~13568359
> *that shit looks tigth u toke a good shot of the bike!! :biggrin:
> *


 SiCkONE pHOTOgRApy :biggrin: i got a good gig wit streetlow magazine ama bee takeing pictures for them now and ama do a photoshoot wit angels car soon :cheesy:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 13 2009, 08:22 PM~13566817
> *going to be a long wait...
> 
> that car aint no where near show... there plenty of stickers clubs that will let you in with that....
> *


HAVENT PUT A FINGER ON THAT CAR SINCE I BOUGHT IT


----------



## BASH3R

Dez you better shot "deseo" like you said :cheesy:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 14 2009, 12:07 AM~13569647
> *Dez you better shot "deseo" like you said :cheesy:
> *


ehhhh maybee





































jK yUpp Yuupp fOR SURE :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

First i was like 

then i was like, thats what i taught :biggrin: 











jk :0


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 14 2009, 12:15 AM~13569691
> *First i was like
> 
> then i was like, thats what i taught :biggrin:
> jk :0
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: kOO ... bUT yA jUST TELL ME wHEN yOUR rEADy tOO SHoOT 
hERES tHE GiRL i WANNA uSE fOR yOUr BiKE


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Apr 14 2009, 02:23 AM~13569731
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: kOO ... bUT yA jUST TELL ME wHEN yOUR rEADy tOO SHoOT
> hERES tHE GiRL i WANNA uSE fOR yOUr BiKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAS!


----------



## show-bound

:nicoderm:


----------



## BASH3R

Oooohhhhh :0
im ready for her, i mean im ready to shot lol :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 14 2009, 12:51 AM~13568797
> *well see next year..i might be moving to f.w.
> *


bullshit.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 14 2009, 02:28 AM~13569757
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> *


ericcccc


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Apr 14 2009, 01:23 AM~13569731
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Whats the dilly o


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 14 2009, 10:06 AM~13571531
> *Whats the dilly o
> *


so shilly


----------



## 817Lowrider

art why u on vacation?


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

uffin: :420:


----------



## BASH3R

:420: :blown:


----------



## 817Lowrider

bout to get my 24 inch out the shop! :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 14 2009, 01:48 PM~13574399
> *bout to get my 24 inch out the shop! :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 14 2009, 12:48 PM~13574399
> *bout to get my 24 inch out my ass! :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 14 2009, 02:07 PM~13574582
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 14 2009, 01:48 PM~13574399
> *bout to get my cutty on 24 inches out the shop! :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck all yall. 24 inch schwinn


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 14 2009, 03:41 PM~13574983
> *fuck all yall. 24 inch schwinn
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 14 2009, 02:41 PM~13574983
> *fuck all yall. 24 inch schwinn
> *


pics?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 14 2009, 06:15 PM~13576762
> *pics?
> *


 :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 14 2009, 05:08 PM~13576707
> *:0
> *


wanna buy some handlebars? :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 14 2009, 06:15 PM~13576773
> *wanna buy some handlebars?  :biggrin:
> *


yea...??? :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 14 2009, 05:18 PM~13576809
> *yea...??? :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm sent


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 14 2009, 06:35 PM~13576965
> *pm sent
> *


  sent right back at chew


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 14 2009, 07:15 PM~13576762
> *pics?
> *


Found out saturday is when I get my frame and chain guard back.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 14 2009, 08:21 PM~13578055
> *Found out saturday is when I get my frame and chain guard back.
> *


:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 14 2009, 09:27 PM~13578153
> *I MIGHT BE YOUR NEIBOR NEXT YEAR IF EVERYTHING GOES THROUGH :0
> *


tx chap? :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 14 2009, 08:32 PM~13578225
> *tx chap? :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 14 2009, 09:34 PM~13578254
> *
> *


I call bullshit.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 14 2009, 08:35 PM~13578259
> *I call bullshit.
> *


 :angry: WILL SEE


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

nice


----------



## Lil Spanks

yeaaaaa


----------



## 817Lowrider

4 shou


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 14 2009, 08:57 PM~13578594
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

bored


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 15 2009, 12:49 PM~13584569
> *bored
> *


chat?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 15 2009, 12:51 PM~13584596
> *chat?
> *


I guess not. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

cant. At work


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 15 2009, 01:51 PM~13584596
> *chat?
> *


no :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Faa Q!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 15 2009, 02:47 PM~13585192
> *Faa Q!!!
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 14 2009, 08:57 PM~13578594
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Sent to
George Plaque
4945 Anniston Ave
Baldwin Park CA 91706

Activity Location
Details
Apr 15, 2009 11:19 AM
Delivered
Left at front door. Package delivered to recipient address - release authorized
Apr 15, 2009 8:25 AM
On FedEx vehicle for delivery
CITY OF INDUSTRY, CA
Apr 15, 2009 7:17 AM
At local FedEx facility
CITY OF INDUSTRY, CA
Apr 15, 2009 5:12 AM
At dest sort facility
LOS ANGELES, CA
Apr 15, 2009 3:13 AM
Departed FedEx location
FORT WORTH, TX
Apr 14, 2009 10:05 PM
Arrived at FedEx location
FORT WORTH, TX
Apr 14, 2009 9:47 PM
Left FedEx origin facility
FT WORTH, TX
Apr 14, 2009 7:01 PM
Picked up
FORT WORTH, TX


----------



## Lil Spanks

:dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 15 2009, 07:53 PM~13588935
> *Sent to
> George Plaque
> 4945 Anniston Ave
> Baldwin Park CA 91706
> 
> Activity Location
> Details
> Apr 15, 2009 11:19 AM
> Delivered
> Left at front door. Package delivered to recipient address - release authorized
> Apr 15, 2009 8:25 AM
> On FedEx vehicle for delivery
> CITY OF INDUSTRY, CA
> Apr 15, 2009 7:17 AM
> At local FedEx facility
> CITY OF INDUSTRY, CA
> Apr 15, 2009 5:12 AM
> At dest sort facility
> LOS ANGELES, CA
> Apr 15, 2009 3:13 AM
> Departed FedEx location
> FORT WORTH, TX
> Apr 14, 2009 10:05 PM
> Arrived at FedEx location
> FORT WORTH, TX
> Apr 14, 2009 9:47 PM
> Left FedEx origin facility
> FT WORTH, TX
> Apr 14, 2009 7:01 PM
> Picked up
> FORT WORTH, TX
> *


wonderful.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 15 2009, 08:34 PM~13589668
> *:dunno:
> *


sup


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 15 2009, 09:35 PM~13589679
> *sup
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

great


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 15 2009, 09:39 PM~13589732
> *great
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

38,301


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 15 2009, 10:31 PM~13589608
> *:dunno:
> *


money for the plaques


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 15 2009, 09:52 PM~13589964
> *money for the plaques
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

the new plaques molded. set up fee.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 15 2009, 07:53 PM~13588935
> *Sent to
> George Plaque
> 4945 Anniston Ave
> Baldwin Park CA 91706
> 
> Activity Location
> Details
> Apr 15, 2009 11:19 AM
> Delivered
> Left at front door. Package delivered to recipient address - release authorized
> Apr 15, 2009 8:25 AM
> On FedEx vehicle for delivery
> CITY OF INDUSTRY, CA
> Apr 15, 2009 7:17 AM
> At local FedEx facility
> CITY OF INDUSTRY, CA
> Apr 15, 2009 5:12 AM
> At dest sort facility
> LOS ANGELES, CA
> Apr 15, 2009 3:13 AM
> Departed FedEx location
> FORT WORTH, TX
> Apr 14, 2009 10:05 PM
> Arrived at FedEx location
> FORT WORTH, TX
> Apr 14, 2009 9:47 PM
> Left FedEx origin facility
> FT WORTH, TX
> Apr 14, 2009 7:01 PM
> Picked up
> FORT WORTH, TX
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

they say they didnt get it. some one please find out if this is true.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Apr 15 2009, 10:55 PM~13590024-->
> 
> 
> 
> the new plaques molded. set up fee.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Apr 15 2009, 10:56 PM~13590037
> *they say they didnt get it. some one please find out if this is true.
> *


 :angry: I HOPE YOU SAVED THAT RECEIPT


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 15 2009, 08:56 PM~13590037
> *they say they didnt get it. some one please find out if this is true.
> *


they go it dont trip


----------



## Lil Spanks

:dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 15 2009, 11:05 PM~13590183
> *they go it dont trip
> *


george got it?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 15 2009, 10:39 PM~13590671
> *george got it?
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+Apr 15 2009, 11:05 PM~13590183-->
> 
> 
> 
> they go it dont trip
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lil Spanks_@Apr 15 2009, 11:40 PM~13590691
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 15 2009, 11:40 PM~13590691
> *
> *


already


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 15 2009, 10:41 PM~13590713
> *:cheesy:
> *


i need yo addy to ship frames


----------



## 81.7.TX.

uffin: :420:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 16 2009, 08:29 AM~13592379
> *  uffin:  :420:
> *


you off today too or what..surprised jaun aint on... :roflmao: 

i got 15.50 on your reproduction sproket! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 16 2009, 07:31 AM~13592388
> *you off today too or what..surprised jaun aint on... :roflmao:
> 
> i got 15.50 on your reproduction sproket!  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 16 2009, 09:59 AM~13592934
> *:dunno:
> *


Aztec sprocket.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 16 2009, 11:41 AM~13594442
> *Aztec sprocket.
> *


no sams addy to send some frames


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 16 2009, 02:46 PM~13595411
> *no sams addy to send some frames
> *


o meh


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 16 2009, 02:46 PM~13595411
> *no sams addy to send some frames
> *


pm sent!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 16 2009, 02:30 PM~13595913
> *o meh
> *


eh...


----------



## 817Lowrider

chillen


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 16 2009, 03:19 PM~13596471
> *chillen
> *


meh...


----------



## 817Lowrider

I send the money for my casted plaque today. when can I get it?


----------



## 817Lowrider

gotta change sprockets. :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 16 2009, 05:28 PM~13598023
> *I send the money for my casted plaque today. when can I get it?
> *


never


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 16 2009, 07:47 PM~13599286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


f... tight


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 16 2009, 09:09 PM~13599540
> *f... tight
> *


----------



## Born 2 Die




----------



## BASH3R

Nice avi.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 17 2009, 08:16 AM~13604199
> *Nice avi.
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 9 2009, 09:58 PM~13533905
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 16 2009, 06:28 PM~13598023
> *I send the money for my casted plaque today. when can I get it?
> *


 :angry: Bish Y didnt u tell me!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 17 2009, 12:48 PM~13606578
> *:angry:  Bish Y didnt u tell me!!
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 17 2009, 01:48 PM~13606578
> *:angry:  Bish Y didnt u tell me!!
> *


I forgot the if in front of that sentence. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 17 2009, 02:12 PM~13606754
> *I forgot the if in front of that sentence. :biggrin:
> *


the wheels!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 17 2009, 02:28 PM~13606906
> *the wheels!
> *


☻/
/▌
/ \


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 17 2009, 03:04 PM~13607214
> *☻/
> /▌
> / \
> *


WTF IS THAT


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 17 2009, 03:08 PM~13607255
> *WTF IS THAT
> *


IDK. I need a box. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 17 2009, 03:08 PM~13607261
> *IDK. I need a box. :biggrin:
> *


need them by wednesday!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 17 2009, 03:12 PM~13607297
> *need them by wednesday!
> *


Ill ship them out in the morning. you will have them Wednesday.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 17 2009, 03:14 PM~13607312
> *Ill ship them out in the morning. you will have them Wednesday.
> *


throw in a box..i want to powder coat them


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 17 2009, 03:15 PM~13607317
> *throw in a box..i want to powder coat them
> *


4 sho


----------



## socios b.c. prez

TTT!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 17 2009, 06:53 PM~13609747
> *TTT!!!
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 18 2009, 11:49 AM~13615314
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 18 2009, 08:19 PM~13617249
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that Darrin...? :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

sleeping beauty :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 18 2009, 06:32 PM~13617802
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How was da show


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 18 2009, 09:32 PM~13617802
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MIRA, QUE CHULOS


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Apr 13 2009, 11:23 PM~13569731
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: kOO ... bUT yA jUST TELL ME wHEN yOUR rEADy tOO SHoOT
> hERES tHE GiRL i WANNA uSE fOR yOUr BiKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you can use her for my bike too :cheesy: :worship: :h5: :yes:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 13 2009, 08:36 PM~13567828
> *u already know...yo spanks don't get me wrong homey i love a lil trailer queen but homey not for my blood ma i have to ride ma bike everyday its my religion
> *


same here!!! when i (used to) take my bike out to shows, it's sort of a ritual to ride it around.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 18 2009, 09:32 PM~13617802
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

long day!!! yesterday.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 18 2009, 08:32 PM~13617802
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look at monchis.....mr. bad asssss :cheesy: awsome job guys


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 19 2009, 10:56 PM~13626086
> *look at monchis.....mr. bad asssss :cheesy:  awsome job guys
> *


shut up!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 19 2009, 10:04 PM~13626201
> *shut up!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Your gay


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 19 2009, 10:07 PM~13626249
> *Your gay
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 19 2009, 11:19 PM~13626427
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 19 2009, 10:21 PM~13626445
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## eric ramos

arts a **** 
call me **** 
needa ask somthing 
****


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 19 2009, 10:27 PM~13626540
> *arts a ****
> call me ****
> needa ask somthing
> ****
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 19 2009, 11:27 PM~13626540
> *arts a ****
> call me ****
> needa ask somthing
> ****
> *


 :wave:


----------



## eric ramos

call me **** 
and juans a ****


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 19 2009, 11:37 PM~13626655
> *call me ****
> and juans a ****
> *


HATE HATE HATE


----------



## eric ramos

next niga say somthin get shot......


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 19 2009, 10:43 PM~13626718
> *next niga say somthin get shot......
> *


pm me foolllll :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

kal foooooooooo


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 19 2009, 10:52 PM~13626803
> *kal foooooooooo
> *


hurry up..


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 19 2009, 11:43 PM~13626718
> *next niga say somthin get shot......
> *


I dont even know you and I hate ya guts


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 19 2009, 11:01 PM~13626900
> *I dont even know you and I hate ya guts
> *


ok sprinkles


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 20 2009, 12:02 AM~13626911
> *ok sprinkles
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 19 2009, 11:06 PM~13626946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

" I hope all the bad thing happen to you and only you."


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 19 2009, 09:43 PM~13626718
> *next niga say somthin get shot......
> *


 hno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 19 2009, 11:15 PM~13627008
> *" I hope all the bad thing happen to you and only you."
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 817Lowrider

Hel Naw. Danny Trejo. :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 20 2009, 09:12 AM~13629509
> *Hel Naw. Danny Trejo. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 20 2009, 09:12 AM~13629509
> *Hel Naw. Danny Trejo. :biggrin:
> *


Too bad it was caspers bike. :angry:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 20 2009, 10:01 AM~13629944
> *Too bad it was caspers bike.  :angry:
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 20 2009, 12:03 PM~13629964
> *x2 :angry:
> *


haha


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

APRIL 25 DUKES CAR CLUB WILL BE HAVING A CAR SHOW FROM 10 TO 6 ON SATURDAY.ADRESS IS 4151 BUCHANAN ST RIVERSIDE CA FOR MORE INFO CALL 951-951-830-7718. LIVE BAND / BEER GARDEN /FOOD AND MORE.THE EVENT WILL BE HELD AT THE AMERICAN LEGION POST 289 :


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 20 2009, 02:23 PM~13632423
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I bet you anything a black guy owns that.


----------



## 817Lowrider

:dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 20 2009, 03:23 PM~13632423
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


too much.. needs suede


----------



## 817Lowrider

I got a girls 20 inch for sale 30 plus ship. I can get anything you need minus 16 and 20 inch boys. LMK. Ill get ya a price from my schwinn guy.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 20 2009, 08:07 PM~13634956
> *I got a girls 20 inch for sale 30 plus ship. I can get anything you need minus 16 and 20 inch boys. LMK. Ill get ya a price from my schwinn guy.
> *


Sold to me!!  Will be for sale next week!! $60 Plus Shipping


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 20 2009, 08:09 PM~13634985
> *Sold to me!!   Will be for sale next week!! $60 Plus Shipping
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 20 2009, 08:09 PM~13634985
> *Sold to me!!   Will be for sale next week!! $60 Plus Shipping
> *


lol

homos...

SHIRTS ARE DONE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 20 2009, 08:15 PM~13635056
> *lol
> 
> homos...
> 
> SHIRTS ARE DONE
> *


what shirts? the new ones?


----------



## Stilo-G

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

whats poppin stilo


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 20 2009, 07:30 PM~13635998
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Apr 20 2009, 06:32 PM~13636036-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats poppin stilo
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not much just bored ass hell
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BASH3R_@Apr 20 2009, 06:33 PM~13636046
> *:wave:
> *


Wud up Basher


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 20 2009, 07:40 PM~13636160
> *not much just bored ass hell
> Wud up Basher
> *


chillen n u??


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 20 2009, 06:47 PM~13636289
> *chillen n u??
> *


da same dont have shit to do


----------



## show-bound

*SENDING ME STUFF!!

insure it!!

MAKE SURE ITS ALL PACKED GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

WALMART SALES SOME FOAM MATTRESS CHIT BY THE PILLOWS...ITS LIKE 14 BUCKS..PITCH IN FOR THAT AND USE IT!!!*


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 20 2009, 09:04 PM~13637527
> *SENDING ME STUFF!!
> 
> MAKE SURE ITS ALL PACKED GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WALMART SALES SOME FOAM MATTRESS CHIT BY THE PILLOWS...ITS LIKE 14 BUCKS..PITCH IN FOR THAT AND USE IT!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 20 2009, 11:04 PM~13637527
> *SENDING ME STUFF!!
> 
> MAKE SURE ITS ALL PACKED GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WALMART SALES SOME FOAM MATTRESS CHIT BY THE PILLOWS...ITS LIKE 14 BUCKS..PITCH IN FOR THAT AND USE IT!!!
> *


what happen.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 20 2009, 11:24 PM~13637829
> *what happen.
> *


FOR WARNING  :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

any show coming up on a sunday? lmk....


DESIREE, my bike is always ready whenever you want to use one of your models to take some shots :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 18 2009, 07:31 PM~13617789
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sleeping beauty  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 20 2009, 10:12 PM~13638468
> *any show coming up on a sunday? lmk....
> DESIREE, my bike is always ready whenever you want to use one of your models to take some shots :biggrin:
> *


ALRIGHT AM GONNA TAKE YOUR WORD FOR THAT ! 
i gOT A LOT oF sHOOTz cOMEiN Up SO 
AM gONNA NEEd YOU SOON THEN BUT iLL lET yOU kNOE wHEN


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 21 2009, 08:07 AM~13640956
> *:|
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider

being unemployed sux.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 21 2009, 11:06 AM~13642570
> *being unemployed sux.
> *


 :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 21 2009, 01:06 PM~13642570
> *being unemployed sux.
> *


start suxing... and selling that ass...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 21 2009, 01:19 PM~13642682
> *start suxing... and selling that ass...
> *


I tried. They want that show-bound ass!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 21 2009, 12:06 PM~13642570
> *being unemployed sux.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 21 2009, 02:45 PM~13643586
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 21 2009, 12:45 PM~13643586
> *:roflmao:
> *


xartie


----------



## 817Lowrider

Im bout to go to college. :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 21 2009, 02:45 PM~13644228
> *Im bout to go to college. :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

hahah :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 21 2009, 01:45 PM~13644228
> *Im bout to go to college. :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ....... :uh: :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 21 2009, 02:59 PM~13644361
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: .......  :uh:  :|
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G

Wud up thiers a car show here in SB may 2nd you guys should roll up


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 21 2009, 04:49 PM~13645727
> *Wud up thiers a car show here in SB may 2nd you guys should roll up
> *


info?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 21 2009, 04:17 PM~13646047
> *info?
> *


deuce


----------



## Stilo-G

there is a topic posted i'll let everybody know the info as i recieve it


----------



## 817Lowrider

sweet


----------



## 817Lowrider

Talked to casper. plaque mold is being molded. need every one to hit me up about $$$ for plaque.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Tx chap that is.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 21 2009, 05:56 PM~13647658
> *Talked to casper. plaque mold is being molded. need every one to hit me up about $$$ for plaque.
> *


 :0


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 21 2009, 06:56 PM~13647665
> *Tx chap that is.
> *


i have your shirts


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 21 2009, 09:32 PM~13648119
> *i have your shirts
> *


ship em bill casper


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 21 2009, 06:52 PM~13647619
> *there is a topic posted i'll let everybody know the info as i recieve it
> *


LET ME KNOW WAS UP SO I CAN GO OVER THERE :biggrin: WHO'S THROWING IT :dunno:


----------



## OSO 805

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 21 2009, 07:42 PM~13648266
> *ship em bill casper
> *


were both broke, i dont get paid till next week


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Apr 21 2009, 09:50 PM~13648367
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LIFTED.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Apr 21 2009, 07:50 PM~13648367
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good now register it and get a licence :roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Apr 21 2009, 06:46 PM~13648328
> *LET ME KNOW WAS UP SO I CAN GO OVER THERE :biggrin: WHO'S THROWING IT :dunno:
> *


Used to be Brown Sensations but they broke up so its just the school and riding low is doing the bike judging


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 21 2009, 09:50 PM~13648376
> *were both broke, i dont get paid till next week
> *


That fool should have let me pay when I had the cash. dont know why he tried to be a baller and offer to pay.


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 21 2009, 07:51 PM~13648377
> *LIFTED.
> *


  3 PUMP 8 BATTERY


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 21 2009, 07:52 PM~13648393
> *Used to be Brown Sensations but they broke up so its just the school and riding low is doing the bike judging
> *


come pick me up n ill go :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 21 2009, 07:52 PM~13648395
> *That fool should have let me pay when I had the cash. dont know why he tried to be a baller and offer to pay.
> *


*
 :uh:*


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 21 2009, 07:52 PM~13648395
> *That fool should have let me pay when I had the cash. dont know why he tried to be a baller and offer to pay.
> *


and i got his frame hanging in my shed, i gotta ship that chit out too :angry:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 21 2009, 06:52 PM~13648404
> *come pick me up n ill go  :biggrin:
> *


piggy back ride :biggrin: 










no **** :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Apr 21 2009, 09:53 PM~13648411
> *  :uh:
> *


key word tried. you know he aint know baller.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 21 2009, 07:53 PM~13648419
> *piggy back ride :biggrin:
> some ****
> *


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 21 2009, 07:52 PM~13648393
> *Used to be Brown Sensations but they broke up so its just the school and riding low is doing the bike judging
> *


YEA I HEARD ABOUT IT ..............ME AND MONCHIS SHOULD BE OUT THERE..................TAKE YOUR BIKE SO I CAN SEE IT


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Apr 21 2009, 06:55 PM~13648440
> *YEA I HEARD ABOUT IT ..............ME AND MONCHIS SHOULD BE OUT THERE..................TAKE YOUR BIKE SO I CAN SEE IT
> *


For Sure


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 21 2009, 07:54 PM~13648422
> *key word tried. you know he aint know baller.
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 21 2009, 06:55 PM~13648432
> *
> *


 :twak: :angry:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 21 2009, 07:57 PM~13648474
> *:twak:  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 21 2009, 07:56 PM~13648450
> *For Sure
> *


 :0 HMMMMMMMMM PROBATION???


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Apr 21 2009, 06:58 PM~13648482
> *:0  HMMMMMMMMM PROBATION???
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 21 2009, 07:58 PM~13648479
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :around: :barf:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 21 2009, 07:59 PM~13648496
> *:dunno:
> *


FIRST STEPS OF JOINING A CLUB :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Apr 21 2009, 07:00 PM~13648514
> *FIRST STEPS OF JOINING A CLUB :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 21 2009, 07:51 PM~13648390
> *good now register it and get a licence  :roflmao:
> *


LICENCE I GOT THAT I DRIVE MY TRUCK AROUND :0  ................REGISTRATION IS $500 WITH SMOG AND ALL  ......................PUNKING BASHER BECAUSE HE DOSE NOT HAVE A CAR PRICE LESS :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 21 2009, 06:58 PM~13648479
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Apr 21 2009, 10:04 PM~13648583
> *LICENCE I GOT THAT I DRIVE MY TRUCK AROUND  :0   ................REGISTRATION IS $500 WITH SMOG AND ALL  ......................PUNKING BASHER BECAUSE HE DOSE NOT HAVE  A CAR PRICE LESS  :0  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 21 2009, 08:06 PM~13648607
> *:|
> *


 :burn:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 21 2009, 08:06 PM~13648613
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HES NOT REPLYING :0


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Apr 21 2009, 08:04 PM~13648583
> *LICENCE I GOT THAT I DRIVE MY TRUCK AROUND  :0   ................REGISTRATION IS $500 WITH SMOG AND ALL  ......................PUNKING BASHER BECAUSE HE DOSE NOT HAVE  A CAR PRICE LESS  :0  :thumbsup:
> *


 i dont have a car i got a trokita


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Apr 21 2009, 08:08 PM~13648644
> *HES NOT REPLYING :0
> *


stalker :uh:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 21 2009, 08:06 PM~13648607
> *:|
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 21 2009, 08:08 PM~13648647
> *i dont have a car i got a trokita
> *


DRIVING WITH NO LICENSE :cheesy:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 21 2009, 07:08 PM~13648647
> *i dont have a car i got a trokita
> *


so no piggy back ride :nono:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Apr 21 2009, 08:10 PM~13648678
> *DRIVING WITH NO LICENSE :cheesy:
> *


 :happysad: probation


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 21 2009, 08:10 PM~13648679
> *so no piggy back ride :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 21 2009, 11:14 PM~13650471
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGE34VAqYTk...player_embedded


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 21 2009, 08:56 PM~13647658
> *Talked to casper. plaque mold is being molded. need every one to hit me up about $$$ for plaque.
> *


LMK Fools!!  Roll by tonight!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 22 2009, 10:06 AM~13653610
> *LMK Fools!!   Roll by tonight!!
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 22 2009, 01:38 PM~13655684
> *:|
> *


 :0 FULL OF BONDO DUST!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 22 2009, 12:39 PM~13655692
> *:0  FULL OF BONDO DUST!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 22 2009, 02:36 PM~13656294
> *
> *


Almost done pics in a few.  
All this time off.
Dre bring Joci's bike to me.  
*

Big Swangaz and Vouges
Them 20 inches sittin low
We Ball 24's 7's all that we know
Screens and neon lights gon show
When my trunk unlock pop and show
Ya already know
Paint drippin off the door
Not Engaged with no lady, fall in love with em no!
You may think I'm crazy never knew this type of love before
I'm love with my foreign, yes I'm married to my dough....
I'm in love with my money... mmmm *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 22 2009, 02:15 PM~13656677
> *Almost done pics in a few.
> 
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 22 2009, 03:19 PM~13656704
> *:dunno:
> *


  you will see.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 22 2009, 03:15 PM~13656677
> *Almost done pics in a few.
> All this time off.
> Dre bring Joci's bike to me.
> 
> 
> Big Swangaz and Vouges
> Them 20 inches sittin low
> We Ball 24's 7's all that we know
> Screens and neon lights gon show
> When my trunk unlock pop and show
> Ya already know
> Paint drippin off the door
> Not Engaged with no lady, fall in love with em no!
> You may think I'm crazy never knew this type of love before
> I'm love with my foreign, yes I'm married to my dough....
> I'm in love with my money... mmmm
> *


I call bullshit!!


1 gee!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 22 2009, 03:39 PM~13656926
> *I call bullshit!!
> 1 miss my uncle Larry gee!!
> *


?


----------



## 817Lowrider

My nieces bike. Sunset Dream.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 22 2009, 02:58 PM~13657861
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My nieces bike. Sunset Dream.
> *


Nice but you should have done something different with the skirt.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 22 2009, 04:59 PM~13657872
> *Nice but you should have done something different with the skirt.
> *


She didnt want a design. Plus with fiberglass you are limited.  :biggrin: My glass skills are getting better though.


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 22 2009, 09:36 PM~13660782
> *uffin:
> *


Q-Vo Guey? :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 22 2009, 06:38 PM~13660792
> *Q-Vo Guey? :biggrin:
> *


Nada aqui nomas cleanin up da bike


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 22 2009, 09:39 PM~13660802
> *Nada aqui nomas cleanin up da bike
> *


Orale Carnal


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 22 2009, 06:40 PM~13660825
> *Orale Carnal
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

We registered 5 bikes for this.

1 full
2 semi
2 streets. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

i heard theres money for 2nd place juan. go get it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 22 2009, 09:46 PM~13660890
> *i heard theres money for 2nd place juan. go get it
> *


I been shooting for second :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 22 2009, 07:47 PM~13660903
> *I been shooting for second  :biggrin:
> *


i heard 2nd place was 200


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 22 2009, 09:50 PM~13660933
> *i heard 2nd place was 200
> *


Me too.


----------



## OSO 805

washed the car to day :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 22 2009, 02:57 PM~13657845
> *?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 LOOKS CLEAN


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Apr 22 2009, 10:47 PM~13661769
> *:0 LOOKS CLEAN
> *


apreciate it homie. to learning how to fuck with glass.


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805

ALL THIS WILL BE FOR SALE AFTER I SHOW THIS YEAR


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 22 2009, 08:49 PM~13661791
> *apreciate it homie. to learning how to fuck with glass.
> *


FUCKING TWEEKER  :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Apr 22 2009, 10:50 PM~13661795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I want the forks bars and pump hoses. etc.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Apr 22 2009, 10:50 PM~13661805
> *ALL THIS WILL BE FOR SALE AFTER I SHOW THIS YEAR
> *


fiberglass but head.


----------



## 817Lowrider

*Fuck You!!
*****
Posts: 1,000*
Joined: Apr 2008
From: FORT WORTH TEXAS ALL DAY EVERY DAY!!
Car Club: T.A. TX CHAP


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 22 2009, 08:53 PM~13661851
> *I want the forks bars and pump hoses. etc.
> *


 :0 ILL SEE WHAT HAPPENS I MIGHT JUST SELL THE WHOLE BIKE AND DISPLAY  :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Apr 22 2009, 10:57 PM~13661905
> *:0 ILL SEE WHAT HAPPENS I MIGHT JUST SELL THE WHOLE BIKE AND DISPLAY   :biggrin:
> *


o.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 22 2009, 10:56 PM~13661892
> *Fuck You!!
> *****
> Posts: 1,000
> Joined: Apr 2008
> From: FORT WORTH TEXAS ALL DAY EVERY DAY!!
> Car Club: T.A. TX CHAP
> *


it only took me a year!! :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 22 2009, 11:03 PM~13661982
> *it only took me a year!!  :uh:
> *


Lowrider Bikes
( 366 posts / 34% of this member's active posts ) :0


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 22 2009, 09:05 PM~13661996
> *Lowrider Bikes
> ( 366 posts / 34% of this member's active posts ) :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 22 2009, 11:05 PM~13661996
> *Lowrider Bikes
> ( 366 posts / 34% of this member's active posts ) :0
> *


Lowrider Bikes
( 22414 posts / 89% of this member's active posts )
:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 22 2009, 11:09 PM~13662032
> *Lowrider Bikes
> ( 22414 posts / 89% of this member's active posts )
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


Thats expected of me.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 21 2009, 09:13 PM~13649667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











:0 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

2000 TOWNCAR May 2008 1,296 107 0.86%
cali rydah Oct 2005 8,477 90 0.72%
RAGALAC Feb 2007 4,787 86 0.69%
SIC'N'TWISTED Jun 2005 28,006 86 0.69%
{belinda} May 2006 3,661 83 0.67%
kustombuilder Nov 2005 28,181 76 0.61%
Artistics.TX Jul 2006 27,412 74 0.59%
SOFTIN Nov 2008 592 63 0.51%
theoso8 Mar 2008 3,016 62 0.50%
KAKALAK Mar 2005 19,601 54 0.43%


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Stanks_@Apr 23 2009, 10:20 AM~13665378
> *:|
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 22 2009, 11:50 PM~13662597
> *2000 TOWNCAR  May 2008  1,296  107  0.86%
> cali rydah  Oct 2005  8,477  90  0.72%
> RAGALAC  Feb 2007  4,787  86  0.69%
> SIC'N'TWISTED  Jun 2005  28,006  86  0.69%
> {belinda}  May 2006  3,661  83  0.67%
> kustombuilder  Nov 2005  28,181  76  0.61%
> Artistics.TX  Jul 2006  27,412  74  0.59%
> SOFTIN  Nov 2008  592  63  0.51%
> theoso8  Mar 2008  3,016  62  0.50%
> KAKALAK  Mar 2005  19,601  54  0.43%
> *



top 3 are in houston :|


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Whores!!! :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by I am a **** and will always be one. I'm free._@Apr 23 2009, 11:27 AM~13665958
> *Whores!!!  :|
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 23 2009, 08:27 AM~13665958
> *Whores!!!  :|
> *


i got like 8OO+ post in a day whorin offtopic way back when post still counted. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 23 2009, 11:38 AM~13666049
> *i got like 8OO+ post in a day whorin offtopic way back when post still counted. :biggrin:
> *


DAMN!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 23 2009, 08:42 AM~13666086
> *DAMN!!!!!
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 23 2009, 06:38 PM~13666049
> *i got like 8OO+ post in a day whorin offtopic way back when post still counted. :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by my name is Lil Stanks. I am a big queer._@Apr 23 2009, 02:37 PM~13667713
> *:|
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by TAKES-ME-2-YRS-2-BUILD-A-BIKE_@Apr 23 2009, 11:33 AM~13666010
> *
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TXHomo._@Apr 23 2009, 03:37 PM~13668350
> *
> *


I see you caught. been doing it to you for a minute. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Stanks IM GAY_@Apr 23 2009, 04:09 PM~13668591
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by PutItInMyDeepBrown_@Apr 23 2009, 04:17 PM~13668664
> *
> *


:barf:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZNUTZINMYMOUF_@Apr 23 2009, 04:23 PM~13668706
> *:barf:
> *


****


----------



## Texas Honey

Artistic's 






:wave: 

can't wait for the car show this weekend !!! there talking rain


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by IBeadazzledMyScrotum_@Apr 23 2009, 04:52 PM~13669016
> *****
> *


:barf:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTGAYZ_@Apr 23 2009, 07:33 PM~13670541
> *I touch my self in the presence or Art
> *


the fuck?


----------



## 817Lowrider

I got my 24inch today!


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 23 2009, 06:17 PM~13671579
> *I got my 24inch today!
> *


im not even gona say anyting any more


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Still-Gay_@Apr 23 2009, 10:46 PM~13672706
> *im not even gona say anyting any more
> *


****


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 23 2009, 08:46 PM~13672706
> *im not even gona say anyting any more
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 23 2009, 07:51 PM~13672758
> *****
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Still-Gay_@Apr 23 2009, 10:58 PM~13672860
> *:angry:
> *


what


----------



## 817Lowrider

I have some schwinn stuff for sale guys. pics in a few

A-S seat post clamp.
4 leaf clover sprocket and crank.
schwinn cruiser neck
schwinn bars

open to trades


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by STILL FATT_@Apr 23 2009, 08:02 PM~13672909
> *what
> *


oh notin


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 23 2009, 11:08 PM~13672976
> *oh notin
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 23 2009, 08:09 PM~13672986
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## BASH3R

Clover sprocket n crank?? pics?? what u lookinb to trade for??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 23 2009, 11:29 PM~13673231
> *Clover sprocket n crank?? pics?? what u lookinb to trade for??
> *


custom shit for my beach cruiser. custom parts. No face all twist. pics tomorrow.​


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 23 2009, 11:06 PM~13672951
> *I have some schwinn stuff for sale guys. pics in a few
> 
> A-S seat post clamp.
> 4 leaf clover sprocket and crank.
> schwinn cruiser neck
> schwinn bars
> 
> open to trades
> *


TTT​


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 23 2009, 10:53 PM~13674037
> *TTT​*


fotos?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 24 2009, 01:01 AM~13674099
> *fotos?
> *


manana. average schwinn parts. What you interested in? I need some stuff for the cruiser?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 23 2009, 11:02 PM~13674116
> *manana. average schwinn parts. What you interested in? I need some stuff for the cruiser?
> *


I will look and see what I have tomorrow


----------



## 817Lowrider

4 sure


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Jaunlikesitinhis deepbrown_@Apr 23 2009, 10:09 PM~13672986
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 21 2009, 10:13 PM~13649667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 23 2009, 11:06 PM~13672951
> *I have some schwinn stuff for sale guys. pics in a few
> 
> A-S seat post clamp.
> 4 leaf clover sprocket and crank.
> schwinn cruiser neck
> schwinn bars
> 
> open to trades
> *


pics today.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 24 2009, 11:18 AM~13678062
> *pics today.
> *


wat time?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 24 2009, 01:25 PM~13678121
> *wat time?
> *


here in a few minutes.


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/1981/pic1abt.jpg


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/3259/pic2l.jpg
http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/6325/pic3a.jpg


----------



## Lil Spanks

:dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

schwinn badge in mint


----------



## Lil Spanks

gay.....


----------



## 817Lowrider

hate


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 23 2009, 09:13 PM~13673042
> *:happysad:
> *


DO YOU HAVE UPDATE ON SHOW :0 ?????


----------



## socios b.c. prez

new page


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

The Cutty's gonna look tight with that euro clip juan.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 24 2009, 08:18 PM~13682675
> *new page
> *


fail :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 24 2009, 11:00 PM~13683017
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cutty's gonna look tight with that euro clip juan.
> *


Thanks Juan. U see the mural on the cutty in the back? I am doing that as well.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Ready for tomorrow :cheesy:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 25 2009, 06:11 PM~13687852
> *Ready for tomorrow :cheesy:
> *


T.A. TX Chap gonna represent!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 25 2009, 06:32 PM~13687940
> *T.A. TX Chap gonna represent!!
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Apr 24 2009, 06:45 PM~13682428
> *DO YOU HAVE UPDATE ON SHOW :0 ?????
> *


 yea street mild and custom 16-26 reg is free


----------



## 817Lowrider

Debuting a new bike tomorrow. :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Still putting bikes together. Night before :0 12:50am got to be at the show at 9:00am


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

SiCKONE pHOTOgRApHy :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

Damm i love that truck


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 26 2009, 12:26 AM~13691452
> *Damm i love that truck
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Apr 26 2009, 02:24 AM~13691442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SiCKONE pHOTOgRApHy :biggrin:
> *


right click save


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 25 2009, 09:51 PM~13690856
> *Still putting bikes together. Night before :0 12:50am got to be at the show at 9:00am
> *


haha my bro n i stayed up till 3 one time relacing his wheels before a show


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 25 2009, 09:20 PM~13689299
> *Debuting a new bike tomorrow. :cheesy:
> *


me tooo. 16 full


----------



## BASH3R

:uh:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 25 2009, 07:20 PM~13689299
> *Debuting a new bike tomorrow. :cheesy:
> *


lies


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 26 2009, 09:25 AM~13692617
> *lies
> *


X 817


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 26 2009, 10:24 AM~13692607
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## BASH3R

Ill trade my 16" full for your 12" :cheesy:


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 26 2009, 08:35 PM~13696084
> *
> *


PICS!


----------



## BASH3R

timesdos


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 26 2009, 09:48 PM~13696960
> *PICS!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 26 2009, 10:04 PM~13697134
> *:dunno:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 26 2009, 07:24 PM~13695962
> *Ill trade my 16" full for your 12" :cheesy:
> *


ANYTIME


----------



## BASH3R

Im serious


----------



## Lil Spanks

I HAVE THE SPINNERS, FORKS, PARTS BY MANNY.....ECT.


----------



## BASH3R

fo shoo. ill send u a message on myspace ina bit


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 27 2009, 12:29 AM~13699445
> *fo shoo. ill send u a message on myspace ina bit
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

SENT


----------



## BASH3R

Message sent "monica" (ma nikka)


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 27 2009, 12:36 AM~13699497
> *Message sent "monica" (ma nikka)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Thee Artistics Holding it down i n Fort Worth Latin Fest.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 27 2009, 12:57 AM~13699658
> *Thee Artistics Holding it down i n Fort Worth Latin Fest.
> *


PICS


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 27 2009, 01:58 AM~13699664
> *PICS
> *


tomorrow. Long ass day.  No one placed but the judging was fucked.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 27 2009, 12:58 AM~13699664
> *PICS
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 27 2009, 02:01 AM~13699698
> *:angry:
> *


lemme upload a couple


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy: :cheesy: :worship: :h5:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 27 2009, 12:00 AM~13699683
> *tomorrow. Long ass day.  No one placed but the judging was fucked.
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 27 2009, 01:09 AM~13699755
> *
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 27 2009, 02:05 AM~13699722
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :worship:  :h5:
> *


one sec


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

one more sec


----------



## Lil Spanks

im out....have to get up for work in the moring...


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 27 2009, 01:43 AM~13699920
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 24 2009, 08:00 PM~13683017
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cutty's gonna look tight with that euro clip juan.
> *



 euro cuttys are bad ass! Just picked one up this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 27 2009, 01:47 AM~13699935
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


easy water drinker


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 27 2009, 10:04 AM~13701170
> *easy water drinker
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

:0


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 27 2009, 12:30 PM~13702721
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


bahahahha...chit reminds me of sat night at the club some dudes wanted to do a dance off....looking all gay and chit..funny stuff..


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 27 2009, 01:59 PM~13703673
> *bahahahha...chit reminds me of sat night at the club some dudes wanted to do a dance off....looking all gay and chit..funny stuff..
> *


So you beat him rite!! :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 27 2009, 02:49 PM~13704237
> *So you beat him rite!!  :0
> *


during and after the dance off. :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 27 2009, 11:30 AM~13702721
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Funny ass video. ahha


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

WHAT UP HOMIES!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Apr 27 2009, 06:33 PM~13706671
> *WHAT UP HOMIES!!!
> *


Q-Vo Monchis!


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 27 2009, 10:12 PM~13709535
> *:|
> *


whats up dre I mean Art. ahahah


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 27 2009, 08:17 PM~13709633
> *whats up dre I mean Art. ahahah
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 27 2009, 09:17 PM~13709633
> *whats up dre I mean Art. ahahah
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

:happysad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

This post has been edited by Artistics.TX: Today, 10:20 AM :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 28 2009, 12:05 PM~13715163
> *This post has been edited by Artistics.TX: Today, 10:20 AM :0
> *


I messed up the smiley focker.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

U know.


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 28 2009, 10:16 AM~13715272
> *I messed up the smiley focker.
> *


good job.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 28 2009, 03:18 PM~13717276
> *good job.
> *


I know. shit happens. Fat fingers.


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 27 2009, 05:00 PM~13706925
> *Q-Vo Monchis!
> *


Nothing much dawgy, just at skool wastin time..lol... :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 81.7.TX.

GAY!! :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 28 2009, 03:54 PM~13718262
> *I'm GAY!!  :uh:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 28 2009, 03:54 PM~13718262
> *GAY!!  :uh:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 28 2009, 04:54 PM~13718262
> *GAY!!  :uh:
> *


hahaha


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 29 2009, 03:16 AM~13715272
> *Artistics.TX
> 
> Moderator
> 
> Posts: 27,604
> Joined: Jul 2006
> From: Fort Worth TX
> Car Club: Thee Artistics!!!
> 
> *


bullshit.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Apr 28 2009, 10:39 PM~13722601
> *bullshit is what I am.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 29 2009, 02:17 PM~13723323
> *too much beef in my man taco
> *


:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Apr 28 2009, 11:19 PM~13723364
> *:0
> *


lmao THIS FOOL. :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 27 2009, 09:30 AM~13702721
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


more like this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9G2QTSf9TIo

(someone please embed)


----------



## mitchell26




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 29 2009, 12:38 AM~13724922
> *more like this...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9G2QTSf9TIo
> 
> (someone please embed)
> *


lmao


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Apr 20 2009, 11:48 PM~13639635
> *ALRIGHT AM GONNA TAKE YOUR WORD FOR THAT !
> i gOT A LOT oF sHOOTz cOMEiN Up SO
> AM gONNA NEEd YOU SOON THEN BUT iLL lET yOU kNOE wHEN
> *


lmk, send over a pm when you are ready (i'm in the model section alot)


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Apr 28 2009, 09:44 PM~13725024
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS MITCH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26

no problem


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 28 2009, 10:45 PM~13725041
> *lmk, send over a pm when you are ready (i'm in the model section alot)
> *


ill take your word for that


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Apr 28 2009, 11:44 PM~13725024
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


gayyyyy


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 29 2009, 01:08 AM~13725342
> *gayyyyy
> *


VERY


----------



## show-bound

is the **** chit ever gonna stop....its kinda of embarrassing


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 29 2009, 01:18 AM~13725483
> *is the **** chit ever gonna stop....its kinda of embarrassing
> *


I didnt want to make you leave but I am kind of embarrassed of your **** ass.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 29 2009, 12:23 AM~13725533
> *I didnt want to make you leave but I am kind of embarrassed of your **** ass.
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## ericg

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/bik/1144205873.html



http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/bik/1136853314.html


http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/bik/1129478477.html


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 28 2009, 11:18 PM~13725483
> *is the **** chit ever gonna stop....its kinda of embarrassing
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Apr 29 2009, 01:18 AM~13725483-->
> 
> 
> 
> is the **** chit ever gonna stop....its kinda of embarrassing
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lil Spanks_@Apr 29 2009, 03:08 PM~13730979
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: Prolly not!!


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 29 2009, 02:08 PM~13731585
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nono:


----------



## 817Lowrider

man Im bored!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

Texas Chap. Spoke with Basher and Casper. Shirts on there way. No worries.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 29 2009, 06:23 PM~13734282
> *Texas Chap. Spoke with Basher and Casper. Shirts on there way. No worries.
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 29 2009, 07:23 PM~13734282
> *Texas Chap. Spoke with Basher and Casper. Shirts on there way. No worries.
> *


all lies


----------



## 817Lowrider

truff


----------



## Lil Spanks

meh..


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

new project in the works......


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 29 2009, 10:17 PM~13736105
> *new project in the works......
> *


me too.


----------



## Lil Spanks

20 inch full


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 29 2009, 10:31 PM~13736387
> *20 inch full
> *


16 inch rad


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 29 2009, 09:31 PM~13736393
> *16 inch rad
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 29 2009, 08:31 PM~13736387
> *20 inch full
> *


12 in rad :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 29 2009, 09:33 PM~13736419
> *12 in rad  :0
> *


 :nosad: no more


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 29 2009, 08:35 PM~13736450
> *:nosad: no more
> *


sell me your rims and chain gaurd


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 29 2009, 10:32 PM~13736403
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what eva happend to the bike that was at LEVIS


----------



## 817Lowrider

Im going down to semi


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 29 2009, 10:38 PM~13736506
> *Im going down to semi
> *


took skys down to mild :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 29 2009, 10:41 PM~13736552
> *took skys down to mild :biggrin:
> *


you know!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 29 2009, 09:37 PM~13736481
> *what eva happend to the bike that was at LEVIS
> *


I SAW HIM AND HE SAID 2 WEEKS :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 29 2009, 10:44 PM~13736583
> *I SAW HIM AND HE SAID 2 WEEKS :angry:
> *


  Let me finish it :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 29 2009, 10:44 PM~13736583
> *I SAW HIM AND HE SAID 2 WEEKS :angry:
> *


that aint to far away!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 29 2009, 09:46 PM~13736617
> *that aint to far away!
> *


HES BEEN SAYING THAT FOR 2 YEARS :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 29 2009, 10:48 PM~13736651
> *HES BEEN SAYING THAT FOR 2 YEARS :angry:
> *


just go pick it up.


----------



## 817Lowrider

SCHWINN FRAMES 50 shipped.
Boys/Girls 20inch


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 29 2009, 10:48 PM~13736651
> *HES BEEN SAYING THAT FOR 2 YEARS :angry:
> *


2 weeks owned


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 29 2009, 09:55 PM~13736765
> *2 weeks owned
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## BASH3R

16" SEMI ("GREEN LANTERN") COMING SOON :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 29 2009, 10:35 PM~13736450
> *:nosad: no more
> *


got skurred huh? :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 29 2009, 10:06 PM~13736922
> *got skurred huh? :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 29 2009, 11:12 PM~13737036
> *NOPE...EVEN MANNY WAS IN IT TOO :0
> *


lemme see foo!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 29 2009, 10:14 PM~13737074
> *lemme see foo!
> *


 :no:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 29 2009, 05:23 PM~13734282
> *Texas Chap. Spoke with Basher and Casper. Shirts on there way. No worries.
> *


i want one


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 29 2009, 11:41 PM~13738477
> *i want one
> *


 WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 30 2009, 12:51 AM~13738610
> * WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR?
> *


x2


----------



## Stilo-G

for the green light


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 30 2009, 12:59 AM~13738696
> *for the green light
> *


from who? PM?


----------



## Stilo-G

sent uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 29 2009, 10:59 PM~13738696
> *for casper to quit the club
> *


----------



## BASH3R

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 30 2009, 12:01 AM~13738717
> *from who? PM?
> *


X2


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 29 2009, 10:09 PM~13738819
> *X2
> *


metiche hehe pm juan he'll let u know


----------



## 817Lowrider

Taking to long. I had to step in and make shit happen. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 29 2009, 11:09 PM~13738819
> *X2
> *


add me bitch


----------



## BASH3R

art with another ugly ass avi. :|


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 30 2009, 01:11 AM~13738841
> *art with another ugly ass avi. :|
> *


BAHAHHAHAHA

THAT JAUN BRO...

817 TX :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

victim!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=13737702


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 30 2009, 12:10 AM~13738833
> *metiche hehe pm juan he'll let u know
> *


???????? :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 29 2009, 11:59 PM~13738696
> *for the green light
> *


F.. THAT, THROW THE NAME ON THERE :angry:


----------



## BASH3R

X2 just put it up, ur basically in already


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 30 2009, 12:11 AM~13738841
> *art with another ugly ass avi. :|
> *


YOUR NEXT


----------



## 817Lowrider

all good. stilo.


WELCOME TO THE BROTHERHOOD KNOWN AS THEE ARTISTICS. HAVE FUN AND SEE YOU AT THE PICNIC THIS SUMMER.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 30 2009, 12:31 AM~13739054
> *all good. stilo.
> WELCOME TO THE BROTHERHOOD KNOWN AS THEE ARTISTICS. HAVE FUN AND SEE YOU AT THE PICNIC THIS SUMMER.
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Lil Spanks, *BASH3R*, Artistics.TX<---GAY
:roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Lil Spanks, socios b.c. prez, BASH3R, Stilo-G, Artistics.TX

STRIGHT UP GAY


----------



## 817Lowrider

:|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 29 2009, 11:35 PM~13739089
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Lil Spanks, socios b.c. prez, BASH3R, Stilo-G, Artistics.TX
> 
> STRIGHT UP GAY
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 30 2009, 12:38 AM~13739114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:| STILL GAY


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 30 2009, 12:31 AM~13739054
> *all good. stilo.
> WELCOME TO THE BROTHERHOOD KNOWN AS THEE ARTISTICS. HAVE FUN AND SEE YOU AT THE PICNIC THIS SUMMER.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 29 2009, 11:39 PM~13739119
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont make fun of me and my primo
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Stanks_@Apr 30 2009, 01:40 AM~13739128
> *:dunno:
> *


offline fool


----------



## 817Lowrider

not trying to be a capn but the guy in this pic is a bad ass fighter.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 29 2009, 11:44 PM~13739157
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not trying to be a capn but the gay guy in this pic is a bad ass fighter.
> *


great


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socihoes b.c. prez_@Apr 30 2009, 01:45 AM~13739176
> *great
> *


lmao


----------



## Stilo-G

FUCK YEA!!!! sorry i logged off there was a hyna rubbin on my back so wat can i say


----------



## Stilo-G

Lookin forword to meetin everbody


----------



## Stilo-G

<<<<<<<<< :0


----------



## BASH3R

Awww was ur mommy giving u a massge, how cute :| 





:biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 30 2009, 01:11 AM~13738841
> *art with a ugly ass avi. :| Compared to the Gangsta one last time!!!
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 30 2009, 07:33 AM~13740581
> *
> *


 :wave: whats up


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 30 2009, 08:24 AM~13740508
> *Awww was ur mommy giving u a massge, how cute :|
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 30 2009, 09:24 AM~13740508
> *Awww was ur mommy giving u a massge, how cute :|
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

POWER MOVES!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 30 2009, 11:27 AM~13741742
> *POWER MOVES!!!!!
> *


 :nono: No Power moves for us. just a lil ole bike club from LIL


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 30 2009, 06:24 AM~13740508
> *Awww was ur mommy giving u a massge, how cute :|
> :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 30 2009, 11:57 AM~13743462
> *:angry:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 30 2009, 01:57 PM~13743462
> *:angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 30 2009, 10:27 AM~13741742
> *POWER MOVES!!!!!
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 30 2009, 03:03 PM~13744284
> *:|
> *


x2


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Ill be back gotta go help my bro move.


----------



## Stilo-G

you can barely carry your self how are you gona help him move


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 30 2009, 06:25 PM~13746425
> *you can barely carry your self how are you gona help him move
> *


its true. I wasn't much help.


----------



## BASH3R

Juansabiggyowned


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 30 2009, 08:56 PM~13747887
> *Juansabiggyowned
> *


 :uh: I was just bullshitten.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 30 2009, 05:25 PM~13746425
> *you can barely carry your self how are you gona help him move
> *


*owned*


----------



## Lil Spanks

*FUCK....*. :angry:  :burn: 
IM PISSED THAT THEY CANCELLED THE SHOW OVER HERE SAT. CUZ OF THE STUPID VIRUS :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

SUX


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 30 2009, 09:09 PM~13748825
> *SUX
> *


STOP SPREDING IT THAN :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 30 2009, 10:10 PM~13748849
> *STOP SPREDING IT THAN :angry:
> *


focks you puto!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 30 2009, 09:11 PM~13748871
> *focks you puto!
> *


  ONE LUV


----------



## 817Lowrider

hey guys can we get a date for the picnic so we can buy our tickets.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 30 2009, 09:15 PM~13748909
> *hey guys can we get a date for the picnic so we can buy our tickets.
> *


YOU HAVE TO ASK OSO ABOUT THAT I HAVE NO CLUE WHATS GOING ON STILL


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 30 2009, 10:15 PM~13748919
> *YOU HAVE TO ASK OSO ABOUT THAT I HAVE NO CLUE WHATS GOING ON STILL
> *


OK... well ask him for me... emmm... ok


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 30 2009, 09:20 PM~13748976
> *OK... well ask him for me... emmm... ok
> *


NO :| TELL CASPER..


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 30 2009, 06:57 PM~13748687
> *FUCK..... :angry:    :burn:
> IM PISSED THAT THEY CANCELLED THE SHOW OVER HERE SAT. CUZ OF THE STUPID VIRUS :angry:
> *


roll to SB


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 30 2009, 10:22 PM~13748994
> *NO :| TELL CASPER..
> *


asshole :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 30 2009, 09:26 PM~13749040
> *asshole :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 30 2009, 09:36 PM~13749190
> *
> *


IM TALKING TO YOUR DADDY RIGHT NOW


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://bouncewith.me.uk/europe/8027043.htm
holey shit!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 30 2009, 09:42 PM~13749278
> *http://bouncewith.me.uk/europe/8027043.htm
> holey shit!
> *


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 30 2009, 10:11 PM~13749689
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 30 2009, 10:23 PM~13749850
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

From Dres Myspace haha


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 30 2009, 09:23 PM~13749850
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I NEED AIR BRUSH LIKE THIS SAM


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 30 2009, 09:24 PM~13749874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

SUP LIL BOY BASH3R...........


----------



## BASH3R

missing this bike


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Apr 30 2009, 09:27 PM~13749929
> *SUP LIL BOY BASH3R...........
> *


respect your elders kid  :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 30 2009, 09:27 PM~13749926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


NO GANG SIGNS PLEASE  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 30 2009, 11:28 PM~13749931
> *missing this bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that last pic is bad ass


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 30 2009, 10:24 PM~13749874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Apr 30 2009, 11:29 PM~13749952
> *NO GANG SIGNS PLEASE   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hahah I dont think thats what she was doing. :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 30 2009, 09:28 PM~13749943
> *respect your elders kid    :biggrin:
> *


OK LIL BOY YOU KEEP ON RIDING YOUR BIKE :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 30 2009, 10:27 PM~13749926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


VATO LOCOS FOREVER


----------



## 817Lowrider

You know how we do it in TX


----------



## 817Lowrider

We got hella bikes coming out! Its crazy cus we just a small (actual blood related family) building bad ass bikes. real talk. we dont say were family. we are all actually blood related.


----------



## BASH3R

Oso atleast i have a finished bike


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 30 2009, 09:36 PM~13750068
> *Oso atleast i have a finished bike
> *


UM MY BIKE WAS OUT BEFORE YOURS WAS NEWBIE :0


----------



## OSO 805

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Apr 30 2009, 10:43 PM~13750170
> *UM MY BIKE WAS OUT BEFORE YOURS WAS NEWBIE :0
> *


*BASHER GOT OWNED*


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 30 2009, 09:54 PM~13750378
> *BASHER GOT OWNED
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

Yea oso u got me, but i bet ive put more work into my shit n the club then u have 
and guess who paying for the set up fee for the molded plaques..


----------



## 817Lowrider

Us as a chap did that together. :biggrin: United Not Divided.


----------



## BASH3R

Im just being a good member n putting in work for so. cal :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 1 2009, 12:26 AM~13750881
> *Im just being a good member n putting in work for so. cal :biggrin:
> *


at a boy. :biggrin: good job mijo.


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 30 2009, 11:26 PM~13750881
> *Im just being a good member n putting in work for so. cal :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 1 2009, 12:30 AM~13750937
> *
> *


--------------------
Going on break for a while.

get that bullshit out your sig


----------



## Lil Spanks

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Lil Spanks, Stilo-G, OSO 805, *tequila sunrise*


----------



## Stilo-G

:0


----------



## BASH3R

Sup stilo


----------



## Stilo-G

chillen tryin to put da bike together for a show on Sat


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 30 2009, 10:22 PM~13750829
> *Yea oso u got me, but i bet ive put more work into my shit n the club then u have
> and guess who paying for the set up fee for the molded plaques..
> *


JUST CUZ YOU LIVE IN SO.CAL WERE ITS ALL POPING AND YOU TAKE ORDERS FROM OTHER PEOPLE IN THE CLUB DOSENT MEEN YOU PUTING IN WORK  TELL ME THIS WHAT CHAP CAME OUT FIRST LOMPOC OR 818 :0 :dunno: WHO'S BIKE WAS OUT THERE REPPING THE CLUB FIRST :dunno: MY BIKE WAS COMPLETE IT WAS SHOWING AND I DISITED TO GET THE PAINT DONE UP BUT I GESS THAT DIDENT GO AS I PLANED DOSENT MEAN I DONT GO TO SHOWS AND PUT IT DOWN AND PUT GOOD WORD IN FOR THE CLUB...................I REGULATE MY CHAP I WOULD RATHER TAKE MY TIME AND GET MY SHIT PAINTED RIGHT INSTED OF SPRAY PAINTING AND HALF ASSING IT JUST TO BE AT A SHOW :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Lets take that shit to pm. Put your tape measures away fellas. no dick measuring needs to happen here.


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Apr 30 2009, 10:42 PM~13751086
> *JUST CUZ YOU LIVE IN SO.CAL WERE ITS ALL POPING AND YOU TAKE ORDERS FROM OTHER PEOPLE IN THE CLUB DOSENT MEEN YOU PUTING IN WORK  TELL ME THIS WHAT CHAP CAME OUT FIRST LOMPOC OR 818 :0  :dunno: WHO'S  BIKE WAS OUT THERE REPPING THE CLUB FIRST  :dunno: MY BIKE WAS COMPLETE IT WAS SHOWING AND I DISITED TO GET THE PAINT DONE UP BUT I GESS THAT DIDENT GO AS I PLANED DOSENT MEAN I DONT GO TO SHOWS AND PUT IT DOWN AND PUT GOOD WORD IN FOR THE CLUB...................I REGULATE MY CHAP I WOULD RATHER TAKE MY TIME AND GET MY SHIT PAINTED RIGHT INSTED OF SPRAY PAINTING AND HALF ASSING IT JUST TO BE AT A SHOW  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Stilo-G

:nono: we all fam


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Apr 30 2009, 10:42 PM~13751086
> *JUST CUZ YOU LIVE IN SO.CAL WERE ITS ALL POPING AND YOU TAKE ORDERS FROM OTHER PEOPLE IN THE CLUB DOSENT MEEN YOU PUTING IN WORK  TELL ME THIS WHAT CHAP CAME OUT FIRST LOMPOC OR 818 :0  :dunno: WHO'S  BIKE WAS OUT THERE REPPING THE CLUB FIRST  :dunno: MY BIKE WAS COMPLETE IT WAS SHOWING AND I DISITED TO GET THE PAINT DONE UP BUT I GESS THAT DIDENT GO AS I PLANED DOSENT MEAN I DONT GO TO SHOWS AND PUT IT DOWN AND PUT GOOD WORD IN FOR THE CLUB...................I REGULATE MY CHAP I WOULD RATHER TAKE MY TIME AND GET MY SHIT PAINTED RIGHT INSTED OF SPRAY PAINTING AND HALF ASSING IT JUST TO BE AT A SHOW  :0  :cheesy:
> *


TRUE TALK


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHAT SHOW


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 30 2009, 10:01 PM~13751291
> *WHAT SHOW
> *


in my town used to be called da Brown Sensations show


----------



## OSO 805

STILO WHAT TIME IS THE SHOW????


----------



## OSO 805

STILO PM ME YOU # I NEED TO TALK TO YOU


----------



## Stilo-G

move in at 7 show starts at 10 bike reg is free cars in 25 i tink


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 30 2009, 11:45 PM~13751119
> *who wants to sword fight
> *


 :uh:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 30 2009, 11:12 PM~13751409
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## OSO 805

STILO PICK UP THE PHONE


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Apr 30 2009, 10:15 PM~13751439
> *STILO PICK UP THE PHONE
> *


call again


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 30 2009, 11:17 PM~13751454
> *call again
> *


PICK UP THOUGH


----------



## BASH3R

yeah yeah oso u win, aint trying to argue or cause drama with u. things just got outta hand which werent any of our intensions. yeah ur right homie lompoc did start first and from what i know sfv has been the last one. either way we are still THEE ARTISTICS! dosent matter if we are from oc, la, sfv, vco. tex or nm we are all fam repin the same club flying the same plaques and we are all keeping the black and gold on our backs with our heads held up high!! do ur thing homeboy take time on ur lowrides no ones telling u not too and if u need help let me know with out a doubt. im here to help the fam not destory it.!!  








* THEE ARTISTICS NATION WIDE!!*


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 30 2009, 11:22 PM~13751477
> *yeah yeah oso u win, aint trying to argue or cause drama with u. things just got outta hand which werent any of our intensions. yeah ur right homie lompoc did start first and from what i know sfv has been the last one. either way we are still THEE ARTISTICS! dosent matter if we are from oc, la, sfv, vco. tex or nm we are all fam repin the same club flying the same plaques and we are all keeping the black and gold on our backs with our heads held up high!! do ur thing homeboy take time on ur lowrides no ones telling u not too and if u need help let me know with out a doubt. im here to help the fam not destory it.!!
> THEE ARTISTICS NATION WIDE!!
> *


ITS COOL BASHER :biggrin: I STILL LET YOU RIDE SHOT GUN IN THE CUTTY :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

and ill let u ride.... nevermind it was gonna sound wrong :barf:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 30 2009, 11:30 PM~13751529
> *and ill let u ride.... nevermind it was gonna sound wrong :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: ****


----------



## OSO 805

HAHA......LOL


----------



## BASH3R

:0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 1 2009, 12:30 AM~13751529
> *and ill let u ride.... nevermind it was gonna sound wrong :barf:
> *


*BIG **** ALERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 30 2009, 11:42 PM~13751610
> *BIG **** ALERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


RULE NUMBER .10 NO GAY GUYS :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 1 2009, 12:42 AM~13751610
> *BIG **** ALERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 1 2009, 12:48 AM~13751643
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 30 2009, 10:55 PM~13751669
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :scrutinize: :happysad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 1 2009, 12:30 AM~13751529
> *and ill let u ride.... nevermind it was gonna sound wrong :barf:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 1 2009, 12:30 AM~13751529
> *and ill let u ride.... nevermind it was gonna sound wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BASH3R

:cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 1 2009, 08:06 AM~13753241
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

Whos ready for the weekend. We got a picnic to go to. Might not take the bikes. just go.


----------



## BASH3R

:0


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 30 2009, 08:15 PM~13748909
> *hey guys can we get a date for the picnic so we can buy our tickets.
> *


iLL LET ALL yU GUyS kNOE wHEN tHE pICNiC iS AS SOON AS pOSSiBlE


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 30 2009, 11:22 PM~13751477
> *yeah yeah oso u win, aint trying to argue or cause drama with u. things just got outta hand which werent any of our intensions. yeah ur right homie lompoc did start first and from what i know sfv has been the last one. either way we are still THEE ARTISTICS! dosent matter if we are from oc, la, sfv, vco. tex or nm we are all fam repin the same club flying the same plaques and we are all keeping the black and gold on our backs with our heads held up high!! do ur thing homeboy take time on ur lowrides no ones telling u not too and if u need help let me know with out a doubt. im here to help the fam not destory it.!!
> THEE ARTISTICS NATION WIDE!!
> *


vERyy wELL SAiD


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 1 2009, 11:08 AM~13754519
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 1 2009, 10:08 AM~13754519
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


retired or what? :dunno:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 1 2009, 11:36 AM~13755440
> *retired or what?  :dunno:
> *


it caught the swine flu


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 1 2009, 11:42 AM~13755498
> *it caught the swine flu
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 1 2009, 12:42 PM~13754874
> *iLL LET ALL yU GUyS kNOE wHEN tHE pICNiC iS AS SOON AS pOSSiBlE
> *


Thanks


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 30 2009, 10:24 PM~13749020
> *roll to SB
> *


welcome to the club...


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 1 2009, 12:08 PM~13754519
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


sapposed to arrive to day!


----------



## BASH3R

Pm'd


----------



## show-bound

site looks good!! 

keep udating that bish! 

you can go in myspace paint topic to get more pics for the texas bikes and upcoming cali projects!

 <a href=\'http://www.myspace.com/thee_artistics_homepage\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.myspace.com/thee_artistics_homepage</a>


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 1 2009, 12:26 PM~13755907
> *site looks good!!
> 
> keep udating that bish!
> 
> you can go in myspace paint topic to get more pics for the texas bikes and upcoming cali projects!
> 
> <a href=\'http://www.myspace.com/thee_artistics_homepage\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.myspace.com/thee_artistics_homepage</a>
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

Basher please place this on the cover of the Texas album.


----------



## 817Lowrider

where yall at?


----------



## BASH3R

:cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 30 2009, 10:42 PM~13751610
> *BIG **** ALERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *











i didn't want to look for gay pics and post...that would be gay :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:| Gonna check out this 64 for parts today!! We will see!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 2 2009, 08:12 AM~13762915
> *:| Gonna check out this 64 for parts today!! We will see!!
> *


 :0


----------



## BASH3R

:0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 2 2009, 12:08 AM~13761901
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't want to look for gay pics and post...that would be gay :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Stilo-G

Show just finished took 1st for my class


----------



## BASH3R

Pics?? :cheesy:

did monchis show up??


----------



## Stilo-G

no pics  ... naw he didnt


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Aztecbike

Its time to sell all my bike parts from thee aztec bike that had been sitting in the garage for 2 years. Make serious offers ONLY !!! NO BULL SHIT OFFERS!!!
feel free to ask questions you may have.






































































































THEE ARTISTICS SO. CAL (CRIME SUSPECT)


----------



## 817Lowrider

20 shipped for that neck?


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHY YOU SELLING IT??


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@May 3 2009, 02:11 AM~13769112
> *Its time to sell all my bike parts from thee aztec bike that had been sitting in the garage for 2 years.  Make serious offers ONLY !!! NO BULL SHIT OFFERS!!!
> feel free to ask questions you may have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEE ARTISTICS SO. CAL  (CRIME SUSPECT)
> *


pm price for everything!


----------



## 817Lowrider

If the red mirrors are square twist I want those too.


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

What a day.


----------



## Stilo-G

:uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

x2


----------



## 2lowsyn

How's it going guys? Just chsecking in, nice parts for sale.


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, Dre1only

hahah who is this?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@May 3 2009, 08:48 PM~13773240
> *How's it going guys? Just chsecking in, nice parts for sale.
> *


Whats up focker!


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> *Fort Worth, TX 76111
> 
> 1.	Head southeast on Eagle Dr toward Robinwood St/Robinwood Dr
> 0.3 mi
> 2.	Turn right at E Belknap St/US-377
> Continue to follow US-377
> 
> 1.6 mi
> 3.	Turn left at Pharr St/US-377
> 230 ft
> 4.	Turn left to merge onto I-35W S/US-287 S/US-377 S
> 0.8 mi
> 5.	Take the exit onto I-30 W/US-377 S/US-80 W toward US-377
> Continue to follow I-30 W
> 
> 16.5 mi
> 6.	Merge onto I-20 W
> 135 mi
> 7.	Take exit 286A for US-83 Bus toward Abilene
> 335 ft
> 8.	Keep right at the fork to continue toward Pine St/State Spur 243/Treadway Blvd/US-83
> 0.2 mi
> 9.	Turn right at Pine St/State Spur 243/Treadway Blvd/US-83
> Continue to follow US-83
> 
> 0.7 mi
> 10.	Slight right at Pine St
> 1.8 mi
> 11.	Turn right at N 6th St*


Gonna be a good show. 20 pre reg.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 3 2009, 09:27 PM~13773607
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna be a good show. 20 pre reg.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 1 2009, 09:38 PM~13759966
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basher please place this on the cover of the Texas album.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## socios b.c. prez

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 4 2009, 01:16 AM~13776197
> *TTT
> *


 :rant:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 3 2009, 11:33 PM~13776324
> *:rant:
> *


wanna talk about it?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 4 2009, 01:35 AM~13776330
> *wanna talk about it?
> *


 :nosad: Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 3 2009, 11:36 PM~13776346
> *:nosad: Maybe tomorrow.
> *


u got it.


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 2 2009, 06:12 AM~13762915
> *:| Gonna check out this 64 for parts today!! We will see!!
> *


i know where they got a fan shroud!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by ericg_@May 4 2009, 05:15 AM~13776815
> *i know where they got a fan shroud!!!
> *


picked one up bout a month ago. Thanks anyways!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn it being unemployed sux


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 4 2009, 11:10 AM~13778941
> *Damn it being unemployed sux
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SUCKAAAAAA


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanky_@May 4 2009, 07:48 AM~13777673
> *:cheesy:
> *


was up


----------



## 817Lowrider

I know man. But I just got a call. so it might turn around.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 4 2009, 12:10 PM~13779483
> *I know man. But I just got a call. so it might turn around.
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 4 2009, 10:10 AM~13778941
> *Damn it being unemployed sux
> *


unemployed mafia off topic :biggrin:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 4 2009, 07:59 AM~13777760
> *picked one up bout a month ago. Thanks anyways!!
> *


 

they got a complete except for hood and interior 64 4 door at awesome auto salvage on jefferson


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by ericg_@May 4 2009, 03:21 PM~13780666
> *
> 
> they got a complete except for hood and interior 64 4 door at awesome auto salvage on jefferson
> *


oreally!! :0


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

*my rims for the 12 inch...sorry camra phone..*
]My Webpage[/URL]


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 4 2009, 05:02 PM~13781855
> *my rims for the 12 inch...sorry camra phone..
> ]My Webpage[/URL]
> *


I dont believe it.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 4 2009, 03:02 PM~13781855
> *my rims for the 12 inch...sorry camra phone..
> ]My Webpage[/URL]
> *


wait till i make mine


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 4 2009, 09:28 PM~13784727
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 4 2009, 02:02 PM~13781855
> *my rims for the 12 inch...sorry camra phone..
> ]My Webpage[/URL]
> *


Sik


----------



## 817Lowrider

meh


----------



## BASH3R

Art manny made ur rims right?? i need those hubs or just the radius of the hubs to start mine


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 5 2009, 12:28 AM~13787178
> *Art manny made ur rims right?? i need those hubs or just the radius of the hubs to start mine
> *


If its a 12 inch rim then the radius is 6inches


----------



## BASH3R

Naw they are 16", fuck it imma just measure a 16" mag rim tomorrow n go from there


----------



## EK03

heading to texas this month
juan we gota meet up
check out the bike in person throw back
acouple
ill get at you wen i kno 4sho the days ill be there
im also heading to new york
gonna drive the east coast back home


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by EK03_@May 5 2009, 12:51 AM~13787459
> *heading to texas this month
> juan we gota meet up
> check out the bike in person throw back
> a couple
> ill get at you wen i kno 4sho the days ill be there
> im also heading to new york
> gonna drive the east coast back home
> *


What part of Texas? U know its a big state? LMK when you get here. I guess we can drink at my house seeing as your like 19


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 5 2009, 12:41 AM~13787349
> *Naw they are 16", fuck it imma just measure a 16" mag rim tomorrow n go from there
> *


then its half retard.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 4 2009, 03:02 PM~13781855
> *my rims for the 12 inch...sorry camra phone..
> ]My Webpage[/URL]
> *


----------



## BASH3R

Your no help


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 5 2009, 12:04 AM~13787580
> *
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

raul no like :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Artistics.TX, Lil Spanks, BASH3R, socios b.c. prez, *Li'l Eder*
Sup homie. how you been?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 4 2009, 11:08 PM~13787639
> *raul no like :dunno:
> *


whatever


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 4 2009, 11:09 PM~13787650
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Artistics.TX, Lil Spanks, BASH3R, socios b.c. prez, Li'l Eder
> Sup homie. how you been?
> *


I been aight, you know just staying busy. How bout you?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 5 2009, 12:09 AM~13787651
> *whatever
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 4 2009, 11:14 PM~13787706
> *
> *


dey spinnin *****, dey spinnin!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+May 5 2009, 01:10 AM~13787663-->
> 
> 
> 
> I been aight, you know just staying busy. How bout you?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@May 5 2009, 01:16 AM~13787726
> *dey spinnin *****, dey spinnin!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 5 2009, 12:16 AM~13787726
> *dey spinnin *****, dey spinnin!!!!!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 4 2009, 05:02 PM~13781855
> *my rims for the 12 inch...sorry camra phone..
> ]My Webpage[/URL]
> *


Meat Spin?? :dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 5 2009, 12:31 AM~13787224
> *If its a 12 inch rim then the radius is 6inches
> *


You've never measured a rim before have you?


----------



## Lil Spanks

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Lil Spanks, *JUSTDEEZ*

dont be hatin :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 5 2009, 09:56 AM~13789679
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Lil Spanks, JUSTDEEZ
> 
> dont be hatin :biggrin:
> *


hatin what?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 5 2009, 09:01 AM~13789725
> *hatin what?
> *


that im cooler than u :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 5 2009, 11:39 AM~13790653
> *that im cooler than u :biggrin:
> *


bring it buddy!




its a walk-off. old members only warehouse. :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 5 2009, 01:10 PM~13791645
> *bring it buddy!
> its a walk-off.  old members only warehouse. :angry:
> *


Derrick Zoolander.


----------



## BASH3R

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

just enrolled in college :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 5 2009, 12:10 PM~13791645
> *bring it buddy!
> its a walk-off.  old members only warehouse. :angry:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

bahahaha


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

pm sent :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 5 2009, 06:12 PM~13795970
> *pm sent :angry:
> *


replied


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 5 2009, 07:20 PM~13796054
> *replied
> *


u too :angry:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 2 2009, 12:37 PM~13765215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


we HAVE to go to this one. REMIND ME ABOUT THIS ONE!!!(send me a pm)


----------



## 817Lowrider

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, *STiLL RAPPiN32
*

Sup Desiree.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 5 2009, 11:21 PM~13799510
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Artistics.TX, STiLL RAPPiN32
> 
> 
> Sup Desiree.
> *


SUp fOO


----------



## 817Lowrider

getting ready for the next show. :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 5 2009, 11:31 PM~13799592
> *getting ready for the next show. :biggrin:
> *


THATS kOO!!! 
ARE yU rEADy tOO MEt eVERyONE fROM dA CLUB AT THE pICNiC ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 6 2009, 01:34 AM~13799613
> *THATS kOO!!!
> ARE yU rEADy tOO MEt eVERuONE fROM dA CLUB AT THE pICNiC ?
> *


Yep. we really wanna talk to the C.C. about us. Let every one know we are serious. Just need that date. Sooner the better. book the flight soon and save some $$$.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 5 2009, 11:35 PM~13799628
> *Yep. we really wanna talk to the C.C. about us. Let every one know we are serious. Just need that date. Sooner the better. book the flight soon and save some $$$.
> *


AwWw yES THERE NEEdS tO BE sOME SERiOUz TALkIN :0 ..... yEA i TOLd My DAD && HE SAiD hE WiLL lET yOU GUYS KNOE AS SOON AS THE CLUB DECIDES !


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 6 2009, 01:37 AM~13799639
> *AwWw yES THERE NEEdS tO BE sOME SERiOUz TALkIN :0 ..... yEA i TOLd My DAD && HE SAiD hE WiLL lET yOU GUYS KNOE AS SOON AS THE CLUB DECIDES !
> *


sweet. I hope thats a good thing. hno: :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 5 2009, 11:42 PM~13799671
> *sweet. I hope thats a good thing. hno:  :biggrin:
> *


ALL i hAVE TO SAy iS yOU'LL SEE :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 6 2009, 01:44 AM~13799700
> *ALL i hAVE TO SAy iS yOU'LL SEE  :0
> *


Damn got me all worried.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 5 2009, 11:45 PM~13799711
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ME & My MODEl ARE GOiN TO bE tHERE


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 5 2009, 11:51 PM~13799763
> *Damn got me all worried.
> *


  NA iT ANT LiKE THAT


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 5 2009, 11:54 PM~13799786
> *ME & My MODEl ARE GOiN TO bE tHERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how bout some pics of you?


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 5 2009, 11:56 PM~13799803
> *how bout some pics of you?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 6 2009, 12:01 AM~13799842
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Well, how am I supposed to know who you are at the show?


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 6 2009, 12:04 AM~13799861
> *Well, how am I supposed to know who you are at the show?
> *


wHO SAyS i wANNA mET yU ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 6 2009, 12:05 AM~13799871
> *wHO SAyS i wANNA mET yU ?
> *


You just told me you and your model were going to be there?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32+May 6 2009, 01:55 AM~13799797-->
> 
> 
> 
> NA iT ANT LiKE THAT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All good.
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@May 6 2009, 01:56 AM~13799803
> *how bout some pics of you?
> *


smooth. LMAO


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 6 2009, 12:08 AM~13799895
> *You just told me you and your model were going to be there?
> *


:yes: You'll know who i am ....are you takeing anything ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 6 2009, 12:12 AM~13799926
> *:yes: You'll know who i am ....are you takeing anything ?
> *


No Im not taking anything but I will be there talking to Art. Im sure we will bump into you somewhere.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 6 2009, 12:11 AM~13799921
> *smooth. LMAO
> *


 :dunno: Would you be upset if I asked for a pic of you if I didnt know what you looked like?


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 6 2009, 12:13 AM~13799933
> *No Im not taking anything but I will be there talking to Art. Im sure we will bump into you somewhere.
> *


OoH gOd!! :barf:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 6 2009, 12:16 AM~13799959
> *OoH gOd!!  :barf:
> *


Does this mean you dont want to be in the Team Cali pic?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 6 2009, 02:16 AM~13799954
> *:dunno:  Would you be upset if I asked for a pic of you if I didnt know what you looked like?
> *


I would think you were **** fool. dont ask for a pic of me.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 6 2009, 12:18 AM~13799966
> *I would think you were **** fool. dont ask for a pic of me.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 6 2009, 02:19 AM~13799975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 6 2009, 12:21 AM~13799982
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


You know there from Sacramento right?


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 6 2009, 12:18 AM~13799964
> *Does this mean you dont want to be in the Team Cali pic?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 6 2009, 02:24 AM~13800004
> *You know there from Sacramento right?
> 
> I BLOW
> *


thats why you like them so much.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 6 2009, 12:24 AM~13800005
> *:dunno:
> *


Im guessing you like taking pictures and not being in them huh?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 6 2009, 12:25 AM~13800010
> *thats why you like them so much.
> *


No, its only a few of there songs. I dont like every single thing they put out.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 6 2009, 12:26 AM~13800014
> *Im guessing you like taking pictures and not being in them huh?
> *


 :biggrin: yOU GOT THAT RiGHT


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 6 2009, 12:27 AM~13800019
> *:biggrin: yOU GOT THAT RiGHT
> *


It all make sense now.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 6 2009, 02:27 AM~13800018
> *No, its only a few of there songs. I dont like every single thing they put out.
> *


you lie. half your ipod is CAKE.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 6 2009, 12:28 AM~13800024
> *you lie. half your ipod is CAKE.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 6 2009, 12:28 AM~13800024
> *you lie. half your ipod is CAKE.
> *


man, they only have like 4 albums. The rest is half electronic stuff and half rock stuff.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 6 2009, 12:28 AM~13800023
> *It all make sense now.
> *


dONT wORRy iLL MAkE SURE iLL gET A pIC OF yOU AND aRT hOLDiNG hANdS


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 6 2009, 12:31 AM~13800041
> *dONT wORRy iLL MAkE SURE iLL gET A pIC OF yOU AND aRT hOLDiNG hANdS
> *


Arts probably going to want to hold my feet or something crazy like that.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 6 2009, 12:30 AM~13800036
> *man, they only have like 4 albums. The rest is half electronic stuff and half rock stuff.
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 6 2009, 12:34 AM~13800055
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wHAT yOU kNOW aBOUT pSyCHO rEALM ????


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 6 2009, 12:43 AM~13800088
> *wHAT yOU kNOW aBOUT pSyCHO rEALM ????
> *


I have listened to them when there cd came out back in 96 or 97? Probably before you ever heard of them? :dunno:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 6 2009, 12:50 AM~13800111
> *I have listened to them when there cd came out back in 96 or 97? Probably before you ever heard of them?  :dunno:
> *


NA HAHA i HEARd tHEM SiNCE THEy 1ST sTARTEd ...  THERE REALLy GoOD fRiENDz OF MiNE :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 6 2009, 12:52 AM~13800117
> *NA HAHA i HEARd tHEM SiNCE THEy 1ST sTARTEd ...   THERE REALLy GoOD fRiENDz OF MiNE  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: I knew you were going to say some shit like you used to sit on that guys lap when you were a baby or that was your padrino or some shit like that.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 6 2009, 12:54 AM~13800122
> *:roflmao:  I knew you were going to say some shit like you used to sit on that guys lap when you were a baby or that was your padrino or some shit like that.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I dont remember where but I read somewhere along time ago that someone was doing a Psychorealm lowrider bike. Do you know anything about that?


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 6 2009, 12:58 AM~13800133
> *I dont remember where but I read somewhere along time ago that someone was doing a Psychorealm lowrider bike. Do you know anything about that?
> *


I dont remember that but before my bro passed away we were gonna make one but i dont knoe if i should still do it i have the frame here :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 6 2009, 01:01 AM~13800138
> *I dont remember that but before my bro passed away we were gonna make one but i dont knoe if i should still do it i have the frame here  :dunno:
> *


I was going to make one a long time ago but when I read that they were making one then I changed my mind. If no one makes one in a few years I will do one like I wanted to.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 6 2009, 01:05 AM~13800141
> *I was going to make one a long time ago but when I read that they were making one then I changed my mind. If no one makes one in a few years I will do one like I wanted to.
> *


well you should make One YOU WOULD be the 1 st :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 6 2009, 02:52 AM~13800117
> *NA HAHA i HEARd tHEM SiNCE THEy 1ST sTARTEd ...   THERE REALLy GoOD fRiENDz OF MiNE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hook it up with a sign cd...lol im a fan!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 5 2009, 08:48 PM~13797120
> *we HAVE to go to this one. REMIND ME ABOUT THIS ONE!!!(send me a pm)
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 6 2009, 05:04 AM~13800495
> *hook it up with a sign cd...lol im a fan!
> *


  dONT TRiP iLL dO THAT FOR yOU


----------



## 817Lowrider

Who is physco realm?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 6 2009, 10:38 AM~13803177
> *Who is physco realm?
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

O


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

ole fruit cake ass busta


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 6 2009, 02:53 PM~13805518
> *ole fruit cake ass busta
> *


 :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 6 2009, 01:57 PM~13805552
> *:|
> *


I fucked up and didnt work on your brackets yet.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 6 2009, 12:38 PM~13803177
> *Who is physco realm?
> *


i know you didnt seriously ask that....lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 6 2009, 04:04 PM~13805615
> *i know you didnt seriously ask that....lol
> *


I did.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 6 2009, 04:30 PM~13805847
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you always swinging the ladies


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 6 2009, 04:56 PM~13806107
> *you always swinging the ladies
> *


My cousin brought them over.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 6 2009, 03:03 PM~13805598
> *I fucked up and didnt work on your brackets yet.
> *


 :|


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 6 2009, 01:09 AM~13800152
> *well you should make One YOU WOULD  be the 1 st  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@May 6 2009, 06:05 PM~13808598
> *:wave:
> *


Q-Vo Monchis


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 6 2009, 07:05 PM~13808605
> *Q-Vo Monchis
> *


what's up homie... hey I was gonna go to the SB show on Saturday but my sis left me cuz I wasn't ready lol... how was it??


----------



## Stilo-G

it was small like 15 cars but a bunch of bikes got 1st for mild class n i have a street bike haha


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 6 2009, 07:13 PM~13808708
> *it was small like 15 cars but a bunch of bikes got 1st for mild class n i have a street bike haha
> *


oh shit that's good!!!lol... :biggrin: yeah let us know when the next car shows' goin to be so we could roll up with u...


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@May 6 2009, 06:20 PM~13808806
> *oh shit that's good!!!lol...  :biggrin:  yeah let us know when the next car shows' goin to be so we could roll up with u...
> *


Alright koo Goodtimes and Uso are throwing a show here at the beach on the 17th


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 6 2009, 02:30 PM~13805847
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's right straight pimpin' it!!!


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 6 2009, 07:21 PM~13808834
> *Alright koo Goodtimes and Uso are throwing a show here at the beach on the 17th
> *


oh really?? damn idk I was gonna roll to Santana that day.. we'll see what's up..


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@May 6 2009, 06:22 PM~13808848
> *oh really?? damn idk I was gonna roll to Santana that day.. we'll see what's up..
> *


yea i heard bout dat show too but for sure Nite Life next month


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 6 2009, 07:23 PM~13808856
> *yea i heard bout dat show too but for sure Nite Life next month
> *


Yeah I'm down for Nite Life, I hope my frame's done by then so I could show..lol... I'll still roll and represent!!


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@May 6 2009, 06:26 PM~13808903
> *Yeah I'm down for Nite Life, I hope my frame's done by then so I could show..lol... I'll still roll and represent!!
> *


Simon que si


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 6 2009, 09:27 PM~13808917
> *Simon que si
> *


thats the best thing Ive tasted in nine years vato loco. :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 6 2009, 07:27 PM~13808917
> *Simon que si
> *


Orale pues homie that's FirMe, stay up g.. alratoz...


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 6 2009, 08:43 PM~13809905
> *:|
> *


Im going to go work on them right now.


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 6 2009, 02:30 PM~13805847
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice bike dogg


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@May 6 2009, 10:47 PM~13809964
> *nice bike dogg
> *


Thanks


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 817Lowrider

I think I may have a yob


----------



## Lil Spanks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YNKW46tTFs


----------



## LATOWNLA

Done, will ship out tomorrow..thanks


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 7 2009, 01:29 AM~13811651
> *Done, will ship out tomorrow..thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :0  
Dres gonna piss his pants.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 7 2009, 01:02 AM~13811409
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 7 2009, 01:32 AM~13811675
> *:cheesy:  :0
> Dres gonna piss his pants.
> *


wheres mine puto!!!!
:twak: :twak:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA+May 7 2009, 01:29 AM~13811651-->
> 
> 
> 
> Done, will ship out tomorrow..thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 T.A. TX Chap REPRESENTING!!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2009, 01:32 AM~13811675
> *:cheesy:  :0
> Dres gonna piss his pants.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry:
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@May 7 2009, 01:59 AM~13811884
> *wheres mine puto!!!!
> :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :0


----------



## BASH3R

How much was the keychain or the pendent?? :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 7 2009, 09:38 AM~13813483
> *How much was the keychain or the pendent?? :cheesy:
> *


pm jagster. he will hook it up


----------



## BASH3R

Ill just go see him later on today


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 7 2009, 12:59 AM~13811884
> *wheres mine puto!!!!
> :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 7 2009, 01:07 PM~13815480
> *Ill just go see him later on today
> *


No ****


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 7 2009, 01:16 PM~13816194
> *Now I'm a ****
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

Buster


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 7 2009, 02:49 PM~13816493
> *Buster
> *


bashers at jagsters...


----------



## BASH3R

:yes: pendents look really good, love the detail of it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 7 2009, 03:25 PM~13816915
> *:yes: pendents look really good, love the detail of it
> *


sweet


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

Whats up Mija?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Slow ass day. man Im bored.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 7 2009, 05:12 PM~13819217
> *Slow ass day. man Im bored.
> *


chat?


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 5 2009, 11:31 PM~13800041
> *dONT wORRy iLL MAkE SURE iLL gET A pIC OF yOU AND aRT hOLDiNG hANdS
> *


i found a couple










then i jumped in my geeky neighbor's Delorian and drove 55mph and went to the future and saw that they were still together.









caught!!!









:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

the fuck


----------



## 817Lowrider

Our next 3 shows. :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 8 2009, 02:12 AM~13819217
> *Slow ass day. man Im bored.
> *


:thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 8 2009, 02:52 AM~13823643
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


Its true


----------



## AMB1800

SAME HERE, THANK GOD LAYITLOW EXCISTS


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 7 2009, 10:45 PM~13821290
> *i found a couple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i jumped in my geeky neighbor's Delorian and drove 55mph and went to the future and saw that they were still together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caught!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


deloreans dont do shit at 55. you gotta go 88


----------



## LATOWNLA

your stuff is ready...
thanks again


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 8 2009, 10:07 AM~13825150
> *deloreans dont do shit at 55.  you gotta go 88
> *


yes sir.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Our next 3 shows. :biggrin:

:biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

Thnx joel ill go pick it up later on


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 8 2009, 10:25 AM~13825922
> *your stuff is ready...
> thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want one


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 8 2009, 09:46 AM~13826711
> *i want one
> *


X2


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 8 2009, 12:46 PM~13826711
> *i want one
> *


bad ass


----------



## 81.7.TX.

1 out of 3 :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 8 2009, 11:49 AM~13826752
> *bad ass
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 8 2009, 01:20 PM~13827042
> *1 out of 3  :angry:
> *


???


----------



## Lil Spanks

:angry:


----------



## BASH3R

:sexy:


----------



## BASH3R

:sexy:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 8 2009, 12:46 PM~13826711
> *i want one
> *


the only 25 bones!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 8 2009, 02:55 PM~13827967
> *the only 25 bones!
> *


no


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 8 2009, 03:10 PM~13828098
> *no
> *


a yes... 40 with a chain!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 8 2009, 03:11 PM~13828105
> *a yes...  40 with a chain!
> *


ohhh okkk


----------



## BASH3R

and 48 shipped :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 8 2009, 04:01 PM~13828584
> *and 48 shipped :0
> *


4 shou


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 8 2009, 01:48 PM~13827331
> *???
> *


only Lene Town!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 8 2009, 05:08 PM~13829362
> *only Lene Town!!
> *


you cant make it to Techniques or BLVD ACES?


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 8 2009, 07:07 AM~13825150
> *deloreans dont do shit at 55.  you gotta go 88
> *


GREAT SCOTT, YOU'RE RIGHT!!! sorry, been a long time since i saw that movie


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 9 2009, 01:03 AM~13833501
> *GREAT SCOTT, YOU'RE RIGHT!!! sorry, been a long time since i saw that movie
> *


I love that trilogy. bad ass shit.


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 9 2009, 09:38 AM~13835216
> *
> *


:|


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 9 2009, 09:42 AM~13836003
> *:|
> *


----------



## 2lowsyn

boo how the club going sorry iv ben out for s long.i try to get to a computer when i can now a days most the time i get on my lil cussn iphone.
some one let me in on what i need to know.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@May 9 2009, 11:49 AM~13836056
> *boo how the club going sorry iv ben out for s long.i try to get to a computer when i can now a days most the time i get on my lil cussn iphone.
> some one let me in on what i need to know.
> *


Yall need to order plaques. Yall need yalls new shirt and to catch up. Ill call you in a bit with the details


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 9 2009, 07:38 AM~13835216
> *
> *


your old cut?? :0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=475515


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 9 2009, 01:32 PM~13836789
> *your old cut??  :0
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=475515
> *


damn it man! :0


----------



## 81.7.TX.

TTT


----------



## BASH3R

X2 TTT


----------



## show-bound

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO ALL THE ARTISTICS MOMMYS!! WITHOUT YALL SAPPORT WE WOULDNT BE ABLE TO DO WHAT WE DO!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+May 10 2009, 11:04 AM~13842659-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nono:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 11:31 AM~13842855
> *X2 TTT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nono:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@May 10 2009, 11:47 AM~13842952
> *HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO ALL THE ARTISTICS MOMMYS!!  WITHOUT YALL SAPPORT WE WOULDNT BE ABLE TO DO WHAT WE DO!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

pm sent


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 10 2009, 02:01 PM~13843876
> *:nono:
> :nono:
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 10 2009, 10:47 AM~13842952
> *HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO ALL THE ARTISTICS MOMMYS!!  WITHOUT YALL SAPPORT WE WOULDNT BE ABLE TO DO WHAT WE DO!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 11 2009, 09:22 AM~13851113
> *uffin:
> *


What's up Stilo


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@May 11 2009, 09:32 AM~13851647
> *What's up Stilo
> *


Chillen


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

Today I will draft the qualifications to be considered a candidate into the Texas Chapter of Thee Artistics. I will advise that they will be prestigious qualifications. These guidelines will dictate a prospects entry in our chapter. When complete I will forward them to Art for examinations and approval. That is all.


----------



## joe bristol

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 11 2009, 08:57 AM~13850432
> *:biggrin:
> *


ttt are you comming down


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 11 2009, 03:55 PM~13854246
> *Today I will draft the qualifications to be considered a candidate into the Texas Chapter of Thee Artistics. I will advice that they will be prestigious qualifications. These guidelines will dictate a prospects entry in our chapter. When complete I will forward them to Art for examinations and approval. That is all.
> *


pm details


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 11 2009, 02:55 PM~13854246
> *Today I will draft the qualifications to be considered a candidate into the Texas Chapter of Thee Artistics. I will advise that they will be prestigious qualifications. These guidelines will dictate a prospects entry in our chapter. When complete I will forward them to Art for examinations and approval. That is all.
> *


english or pm :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 11 2009, 10:12 PM~13857404
> *english or pm  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BASH3R

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BASH3R, Stilo-G, mortalkombat2

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 11 2009, 02:55 PM~13854246
> *Today I will draft the qualifications to be considered a candidate into the Texas Chapter of Thee Artistics. I will advise that they will be prestigious qualifications. These guidelines will dictate a prospects entry in our chapter. When complete I will forward them to Art for examinations and approval. That is all.
> *


Why isnt it the same as other chapters?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 11 2009, 07:14 PM~13857429
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BASH3R, Stilo-G, mortalkombat2
> 
> :0
> *


:dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 11 2009, 10:16 PM~13857452
> *Why isnt it the same as other chapters?
> *


Because its not.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 11 2009, 08:17 PM~13857474
> *Because its not fair.
> *


oh


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 11 2009, 10:18 PM~13857488
> *oh
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

:dunno:


----------



## Clown Confusion

is it even the same club


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 11 2009, 08:16 PM~13857452
> *Why isnt it the same as other chapters?
> *


thats why there is a prez for each chap


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 11 2009, 10:21 PM~13857525
> *is it even the same club
> *


Yes sir. we just have a few things here in texas that we prefer over others.


----------



## Clown Confusion

oh wat city did the club first start


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 11 2009, 10:23 PM~13857555
> *oh wat city did the club first start
> *


C.C. started in L.A.
Well it gets difficult to explain because there is anther Thee Artistics out in Pomona Ca. 

B.C. started with Art in O.C.


----------



## Stilo-G

oh i gets it


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 11 2009, 08:22 PM~13857534
> *thats why there is a prez for each chap
> *


But its the same club right? Why isnt it the same for all chapters? Its like if your in a club with the KKK, then all the chapters of the KKK hate black people equally. They dont hate them more in say New York then they do in Virginia. The hatred is the same all over. From Oregon to Florida.


----------



## Clown Confusion

bike are driffrent from thou bike clubs should have there own standers from car clubs


----------



## Clown Confusion

why do u gatta make it raceses


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 11 2009, 10:26 PM~13857612
> *But its the same club right? Why isnt it the same for all chapters? Its like if your in a club with the KKK, then all the chapters of the KKK hate black people equally. They dont hate them more in say New York then they do in Virginia. The hatred is the same all over. From Oregon to Florida.
> *


Well I am going to use a well know club as an example. Some of there chaps allow big wheels some dont. some prefer traditional lowriders Only and some will allow hummers.
Just a matter of taste. If I do not like china made frame I will not allow them in my chap. something along those lines.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 11 2009, 08:26 PM~13857612
> *But its the same club right? Why isnt it the same for all chapters? Its like if your in a club with the KKK, then all the chapters of the KKK hate black people equally. They dont hate them more in say New York then they do in Virginia. The hatred is the same all over. From Oregon to Florida.
> *


yeah same club, but diffrent chaps. chaps have diffrent rules to let people join but that doesnt mean a primerd bike with rusted parts can get in, rules of every chapter have to get approved before they a written in stone


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Well, yall do whatever yall want. Just my dos centavos...


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 11 2009, 07:29 PM~13857658
> *Well I am going to use a well know club as an example. Some of there chaps allow big wheels some dont. some prefer traditional lowriders Only and some will allow hummers.
> Just a matter of taste. If I do not like china made frame I will not allow them in my chap. something along those lines.
> *


 :twak: u a picky mofo haha just playin


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 11 2009, 10:30 PM~13857686
> *Well, yall do whatever yall want. Just my dos centavos...
> *


I understand and value you opinion.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 11 2009, 10:32 PM~13857701
> *:twak: u a picky mofo haha just playin
> *


SCHWINN ALL DAY. :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

so if i get a caprice on 24's da car club wont let me in


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 11 2009, 08:35 PM~13857747
> *so if i get a caprice on 24's da car club wont let me in
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 11 2009, 08:29 PM~13857658
> *Well I am going to use a well know club as an example. Some of there chaps allow big wheels some dont. some prefer traditional lowriders Only and some will allow hummers.
> Just a matter of taste. If I do not like china made frame I will not allow them in my chap. something along those lines.
> *


good point . but lowrideing it lowrideing dosent matter wat frame u have shit there china bikes out there that looks better then my schwinn all that matter is they are down for there club . its the huffy frame i dont like lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G+May 11 2009, 10:35 PM~13857747-->
> 
> 
> 
> so if i get a caprice on 24's da car club wont let me in
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Clown confution_@May 11 2009, 10:36 PM~13857766
> *good point .  but lowrideing it lowrideing dosent matter wat frame u have shit there china bikes out there that looks better then my schwinn all that matter is they are down for there club . its the huffy frame i dont like lol
> *


Agreed. Just all a matter of taster.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 11 2009, 07:36 PM~13857766
> *good point .  but lowrideing it lowrideing dosent matter wat frame u have shit there china bikes out there that looks better then my schwinn all that matter is they are down for there club . its the huffy frame i dont like lol
> *


my cruiser is a huffy


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 11 2009, 08:32 PM~13857707
> *I understand and value you opinion.
> *


wanna fight?


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 11 2009, 07:36 PM~13857762
> *:uh:
> *


 haha puro pedo


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 11 2009, 10:39 PM~13857812
> *wanna fight?
> *


Im to tired. :happysad:

Start Trek was an intertense movie. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

just a bit of advice, concrete rules like that will someday come back to bite you in the ass. just 2 pennies.


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 11 2009, 08:38 PM~13857800
> *my cruiser is a huffy
> *


it depens on how u fix it up


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 11 2009, 08:40 PM~13857832
> *Im to tired. :happysad:
> 
> Start Trek was an intertense movie. :biggrin:
> *


Downloading now. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 11 2009, 10:40 PM~13857840
> *just a bit of advice, concrete rules like that will someday come back to bite you in the ass.  just 2 pennies.
> *


Im flexible. (no ****) Thats why they are guidelines and will always be voted on per the discretion of my members here in texas


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 11 2009, 08:42 PM~13857886
> *Im flexible. (no ****) Thats why they are guidelines and will always be voted on per the discretion of my members here in texas
> *


Good luck


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 11 2009, 10:42 PM~13857879
> *Downloading now.  :biggrin:
> *


well worth it.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 11 2009, 07:40 PM~13857848
> *it depens on how u fix it up
> *


rattle can paint mismatched white walls rusted parts :biggrin: haha just playin


----------



## Clown Confusion

my bike is painted by rattle can


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 11 2009, 07:45 PM~13857939
> *my bike  is painted by rattle can
> *


dupli color metal specks


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 11 2009, 08:35 PM~13857747
> *so if i get a caprice on 24's da car club wont let me in
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 11 2009, 10:05 PM~13859443
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nono:
> *


 :biggrin: 13's n 14's all day


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 11 2009, 11:35 PM~13859740
> *:biggrin: 13's n 14's all day
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+May 11 2009, 10:33 PM~13857722-->
> 
> 
> 
> SCHWINN ALL DAY. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Stilo-G_@May 11 2009, 10:35 PM~13857747
> *so if i get a caprice on 24's da car club wont let me in
> *


Juan likes 4 dr box Caprices! :uh:


----------



## BASH3R

And he likes cutlass's with gucci interiors :uh: :nono:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 12 2009, 09:15 AM~13860985
> *And he likes cutlass's with gucci interiors :uh:  :nono:
> *


Quoted for Truff!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 12 2009, 09:15 AM~13860985
> *And he likes cutlass's with gucci interiors :uh:  :nono:
> *


I do and I can make it look good. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 12 2009, 09:03 AM~13862461
> *:|
> *


X2


----------



## 817Lowrider

for real ahahahha


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 12 2009, 09:19 AM~13862630
> *for real ahahahha
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 12 2009, 09:43 AM~13862275
> *I do and my black patna's think it look good to. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+May 12 2009, 01:23 PM~13863319-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Nothing like that.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRAFF1C1968_@May 12 2009, 01:36 PM~13863465
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Sup dog. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 12 2009, 11:12 AM~13862555
> *X2
> *


x805


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 12 2009, 11:19 AM~13862630
> *my new tv add
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 12 2009, 11:13 AM~13863883
> *x805
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 12 2009, 12:24 PM~13863979
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 12 2009, 01:31 PM~13864037
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

LAME!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 12 2009, 01:56 PM~13864241
> *LAME!
> *


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

Wut's up everyone :wave:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 12 2009, 12:58 PM~13864259
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Art DON'T FORGET to take my frame and Oso's to the Santana bike show on Sunday, we need to ship em and get them painted for June 7


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 12 2009, 02:17 PM~13864972
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks like its going to get violent.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 12 2009, 04:20 PM~13865000
> *That looks like its going to get violent.
> *


Nope.


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@May 12 2009, 03:12 PM~13864938
> *Art DON'T FORGET to take my frame and Oso's to the Santana bike show on Sunday, we need to ship em and get them painted for June 7
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 12 2009, 02:49 PM~13865946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Juan ur lettin ur self go


----------



## 817Lowrider

u know how I do.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 12 2009, 03:49 PM~13865946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Lil Spanks

[/IMG]


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## BASH3R

Juan stop fucking with my shit!! :uh: :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BASH3R

Juan has my password and sending gay pms to people :nono:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 13 2009, 08:46 AM~13872577
> *Juan stop fucking with my shit!! :uh: :angry:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 13 2009, 11:13 AM~13872798
> *Juan has my password and sending gay pms to people :nono:
> *


I dont even remember your password.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 13 2009, 08:19 AM~13872857
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damm Basher wtf


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 13 2009, 12:20 PM~13873464
> *Damm Basher wtf
> *


x2. WTF


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

Basher sending every one gay pms. I got one too. wtf.


----------



## BASH3R

Fuck you *** :rolamo:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 13 2009, 03:27 PM~13875057
> *Fuck you *** :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aztecbike

:burn:


----------



## BASH3R

ready for sunday :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 13 2009, 07:05 PM~13879250
> *ready for sunday  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 13 2009, 07:58 PM~13880007
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:










no ****


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 13 2009, 07:05 PM~13879250
> *ready for sunday  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


I THINK I AM. . .  :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

so who's goin to da show in Santa Ana


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 13 2009, 08:14 PM~13880248
> *so who's goin to da show in Santa Ana
> *


I AM . . .


----------



## OSO 805

EY SAM CAN YOU GET DOWN ON SOMTHING LIKE THIS???? :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 13 2009, 08:18 PM~13880299
> *I AM . . .
> *


Koo there is a sho here Santa Barbara same day im gona go to dat one


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@May 13 2009, 08:19 PM~13880329
> *EY SAM CAN YOU GET DOWN ON SOMTHING LIKE THIS???? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dat would be sik


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805




----------



## Stilo-G

hey Oso any word on da chapter name


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 13 2009, 09:23 PM~13880389
> *hey Oso any word on da chapter  name
> *


HAVENT HAD A CHANCE TO TALK TO CASPER ABOUT IT BUT DONT TRIP :biggrin: WE WILL HANDLE IT  .....................READY FOR NIGHT LIFE JUNE 7TH???? :0


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 13 2009, 01:24 PM~13875032
> *Basher sending every one gay pms. I got one too. wtf.
> *


:barf: ....................IT IS TRUE :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@May 13 2009, 08:27 PM~13880443
> *HAVENT HAD A CHANCE TO TALK TO CASPER ABOUT IT BUT DONT TRIP :biggrin: WE WILL HANDLE IT  .....................READY FOR NIGHT LIFE JUNE 7TH???? :0
> *


alright firme... almost just waitin on some stuff for da bike n waitin on my homie to paint his trike hes laggin :angry:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@May 13 2009, 08:28 PM~13880454
> *:barf: ....................IT IS TRUE :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


haha :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

new page


----------



## 817Lowrider

yup


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+May 14 2009, 12:03 AM~13880918-->
> 
> 
> 
> new page
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@May 14 2009, 12:32 AM~13881245
> *yup
> *


Fail!! :uh:


----------



## Stilo-G

all you fail :biggrin: new page


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 14 2009, 08:46 AM~13883122
> *all you fail :biggrin: new page
> *


ye sir.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 14 2009, 06:46 AM~13883122
> *all you fail :biggrin: new page
> *


pat ur self on the back.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 14 2009, 09:50 AM~13885151
> *pat ur self on the back.
> *


no i want a cookie


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 14 2009, 12:09 PM~13885878
> *no i want a cookie
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 14 2009, 11:13 AM~13885932
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 13 2009, 09:23 PM~13880389
> *hey Oso any word on da chapter  name
> *


Casper's being a fuckin' fagget about it, he tries to name OUR chapter without our opinion, I know he's the president but our word should count cuz we're the ones reppin' up here :angry:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@May 14 2009, 11:39 AM~13886182
> *Casper's being a fuckin' fagget about it, he tries to name OUR chapter without our opinion, I know he's the president but our word should count cuz we're the ones reppin' up here  :angry:
> *


Tell em a tell em :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 12 2009, 04:16 PM~13866334
> *
> *


FirMe!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 14 2009, 12:41 PM~13886193
> *Tell em a tell em :biggrin:
> *


I already told em alot of times, but whatever... me Oso Casper and you have to have a talk and come up with a solution... :|


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@May 14 2009, 11:45 AM~13886225
> *I already told em alot of times, but whatever... me Oso Casper and you have to have a talk and come up with a solution...  :|
> *


alright den


----------



## 817Lowrider

Shit my chap is the whole state of TEXAS. you know how big that shit is. LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@May 14 2009, 12:39 PM~13886182
> *Casper's being a fuckin' fagget about it, he tries to name OUR chapter without our opinion, I know he's the president but our word should count cuz we're the ones reppin' up here  :angry:
> *


want me to fuck him up for you? :dunno:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 14 2009, 11:51 AM~13886269
> *Shit my chap is the whole state of TEXAS. you know how big that shit is. LOL
> *


 :uh: :buttkick: 






:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 14 2009, 12:51 PM~13886269
> *Shit my chap is the whole state of TEXAS. you know how big that shit is. LOL
> *


:galleta:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 14 2009, 11:53 AM~13886286
> *want me to fuck him up for you?  :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+May 14 2009, 02:53 PM~13886286-->
> 
> 
> 
> want me to fuck him for you?  :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whooaaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2009, 02:53 PM~13886288
> *:uh:  :buttkick:
> :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BUTTHEAD
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@May 14 2009, 02:54 PM~13886292
> *:galleta:
> *


no habla elspanol.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 14 2009, 01:03 PM~13886355
> *no habla elspanol.
> *


Do they have google in texas? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 14 2009, 03:16 PM~13886455
> *Do they have google in texas?  :dunno:
> *


que eres google?


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@May 14 2009, 12:45 PM~13886225
> *I already told em alot of times, but whatever... me Oso Casper and you have to have a talk and come up with a solution...  :|
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 14 2009, 11:53 AM~13886286
> *want me to fuck him up for you?  :dunno:
> *


cosign. and art too.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 14 2009, 04:19 PM~13887687
> *cosign. and art too.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

Going on break for a while....SO LEAVE ME ALONE


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 817Lowrider

yo bash how are the new plaques coming?


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 13 2009, 08:14 PM~13880248
> *so who's goin to da show in Santa Ana
> *


no money...child support raping my paycheck, plus medical bills also garnishing wages on top of that :angry: 

i'm so fucked


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 14 2009, 09:23 PM~13892570
> *no money...child support raping my paycheck, plus medical bills also garnishing wages on top of that :angry:
> 
> i'm so fucked
> *


suks huh


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 14 2009, 10:23 PM~13892570
> *no money...child support raping my paycheck, plus medical bills also garnishing wages on top of that :angry:
> 
> i'm so fucked
> *


OUCH!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 15 2009, 12:23 AM~13892570
> *no money...child support raping my paycheck, plus medical bills also garnishing wages on top of that :angry:
> 
> i'm so fucked
> *


Be lucky you got a job.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 14 2009, 10:01 PM~13892954
> *Be lucky you got a job.
> *


X2 i need one


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 14 2009, 07:52 PM~13890539
> *Going on break for a while....SO LEAVE ME ALONE
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 15 2009, 01:04 AM~13892979
> *X2 i need one
> *


Ive been needing one.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 14 2009, 10:06 PM~13893003
> *Ive been needing one.
> *


i quite my old job to go to skool but got lazy n never went


----------



## ericg

juan what materials do i need to fiber glass??

resin

hardner

fleece

paint brushes

small cups

sand paper


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 14 2009, 11:23 PM~13892570
> *no money...i'm so fucked
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@May 15 2009, 07:40 AM~13894113
> *juan what materials do i need to fiber glass??
> 
> resin
> 
> hardner
> 
> fleece
> 
> paint brushes
> 
> small cups
> 
> sand paper
> *


or fiberglass mat.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

Aint shit going on in here.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 15 2009, 10:39 AM~13896851
> *Aint shit going on in here.
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 15 2009, 01:39 PM~13896862
> *:nosad:
> *


Casper brake you in yet?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 15 2009, 10:40 AM~13896868
> *Casper brake you in yet?
> *


 :uh: no ****?


----------



## Stilo-G

Yea


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 15 2009, 01:41 PM~13896879
> *:uh: no ****?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Post pics of your bike stilo.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 15 2009, 10:44 AM~13896917
> *Post pics of your bike stilo.
> *


i'll charge da camera n snap a few pics of my street cruiser


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 15 2009, 12:18 PM~13897212
> *i'll charge da camera n snap a few pics of my street cruiser
> *


FirMe


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 14 2009, 08:33 PM~13891096
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's right!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

Wut up :wave:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 14 2009, 07:33 PM~13891096
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


right click save :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 15 2009, 12:41 PM~13896879
> *:uh: no ****? but sometimes
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 14 2009, 11:23 PM~13892570
> *no money...child support raping my paycheck, plus medical bills also garnishing wages on top of that :angry:
> 
> i'm so fucked
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 15 2009, 11:45 AM~13897470
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry: :twak:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 15 2009, 01:52 PM~13897521
> *:angry:  :twak:
> *


BQALeeHWJyE&hl


----------



## show-bound

FOR THOSE OF YOU UPSET FOR NOT BEING ABLE TO SHOW THIS WEEK...

LET ME BRING YOU DOWN TO EARTH FOR MINUTE SO YOU REALIZE WHAT IM DOING FOR THIS CLUB!! I TRY TO MAKE DEADLINES, I GIVE AN ESTIMATE OF WHAT I CAN DO FROM MY TIME AVAILABLE AT THAT MOMENT!! 

WHEN I JUMP YALL IN FRONT OF OTHERS FOR THESE DEADLINES... IT TROWS ME OFF AS WELL AS OTHERS! BE A LIL MORE GRATEFUL IN THE TIME $$$ GENEROUS DISCOUNT I LAY FORTH.....


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 15 2009, 04:39 PM~13898996
> *FOR THOSE OF YOU UPSET FOR NOT BEING ABLE TO SHOW THIS WEEK...
> 
> LET ME BRING YOU DOWN TO EARTH FOR MINUTE SO YOU REALIZE WHAT IM DOING FOR THIS CLUB!!  I TRY TO MAKE DEADLINES, I GIVE AN ESTIMATE OF WHAT I CAN DO FROM MY TIME AVAILABLE AT THAT MOMENT!!
> 
> WHEN I JUMP YALL IN FRONT OF OTHERS FOR THESE DEADLINES... IT TROWS ME OFF AS WELL AS OTHERS!  BE A LIL MORE GRATEFUL IN THE TIME $$$ GENEROUS DISCOUNT I LAY FORTH.....
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 15 2009, 03:39 PM~13898996
> *FOR THOSE OF YOU UPSET FOR NOT BEING ABLE TO SHOW THIS WEEK...
> 
> LET ME BRING YOU DOWN TO EARTH FOR MINUTE SO YOU REALIZE WHAT IM DOING FOR THIS CLUB!!  I TRY TO MAKE DEADLINES, I GIVE AN ESTIMATE OF WHAT I CAN DO FROM MY TIME AVAILABLE AT THAT MOMENT!!
> 
> WHEN I JUMP YALL IN FRONT OF OTHERS FOR THESE DEADLINES... IT TROWS ME OFF AS WELL AS OTHERS!  BE A LIL MORE GRATEFUL IN THE TIME $$$ GENEROUS DISCOUNT I LAY FORTH.....
> *


X allyouungreatfulbastards


----------



## tequila sunrise

well i sold some shit and i might be able to go to the show. SO WHO IS GOING? WHERE WE GONNA MEET? 

hit me up!!!

COMING OUT OF RETIREMENT!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 15 2009, 10:16 PM~13901805
> *well i sold some shit and i might be able to go to the show. SO WHO IS GOING? WHERE WE GONNA MEET?
> 
> hit me up!!!
> 
> COMING OUT OF RETIREMENT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: ....oc chap will be there


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 15 2009, 08:07 PM~13900659
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 15 2009, 11:54 PM~13903007
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 16 2009, 01:02 AM~13903043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

IM DRUNK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 16 2009, 01:13 AM~13903105
> *IM DRUNK!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

FUCK YOU PUTA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 16 2009, 12:16 AM~13903123
> *FUCK ME PUTA!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 16 2009, 02:22 AM~13903148
> *:ugh:
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 16 2009, 01:29 AM~13903179
> *PM SENT
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 16 2009, 12:29 AM~13903179
> *PM SENT
> *


No I dont want to be your prom date. Sorry.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 16 2009, 02:41 AM~13903228
> *No I dont want to be your prom date. Sorry.
> *


you shall not pass!!!!!


----------



## 66wita6

TOMORROW,YOU ALL READY?








:biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

Nope....


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn it man.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

Darkness! 1st place best of show.


----------



## Stilo-G

just got back from the show here in town took 2nd for 26in mixed class


----------



## 817Lowrider

hell yeah.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 17 2009, 03:56 PM~13913478
> *just got back from the show here in town took 2nd for 26in mixed class
> *


TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider

Whats up man?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 17 2009, 09:13 PM~13916127
> *Whats up man?
> *


NOT MUCH DOGG JUST GOT HOME FROM SANTA BARBARA


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 17 2009, 11:15 PM~13916146
> *NOT MUCH DOGG JUST  GOT HOME FROM SANTA BARBARA
> *


How did it go?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 17 2009, 09:19 PM~13916180
> *How did it go?
> *


IT WAS GOOD...I JUST COULDNT PARTICIPATE...WE THREW THE SHOW SO WE COULDNT COMPETE....IT WAS MY FIRST TIME JUDGIN SO IM HAPPZ WITH WHAT I DID TODAY!!!


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 17 2009, 08:20 PM~13916189
> *IT WAS GOOD...I JUST COULDNT PARTICIPATE...WE THREW THE SHOW SO  WE COULDNT COMPETE....IT WAS MY FIRST TIME JUDGIN SO IM HAPPZ WITH WHAT I DID TODAY!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 17 2009, 09:22 PM~13916211
> *:biggrin:
> *


WUZ UP G...HOW U FEELIN DAWG????


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 17 2009, 08:23 PM~13916225
> *WUZ UP G...HOW U FEELIN DAWG????
> *


tired after da show i rode my board home wit my lil bro n my oter bro rode da bike home


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 17 2009, 09:30 PM~13916295
> *tired after da show i rode my board home wit my lil bro n my oter bro rode da bike home
> *


ORALE...IT WAS MY FIRST TIME AT SNATA BARBARA I REALLY LIKED THE CITY...KINDA OLD STYLE FIRME DAWG!!!


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 17 2009, 08:33 PM~13916326
> *ORALE...IT WAS MY FIRST TIME AT SNATA BARBARA I REALLY LIKED THE CITY...KINDA OLD STYLE FIRME DAWG!!!
> *


Yup its koo did you cruise state st


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 17 2009, 09:36 PM~13916347
> *Yup its koo did you cruise state st
> *


THAT WAS MY FAVORITE STREET DAWG


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 17 2009, 08:41 PM~13916380
> *THAT WAS MY FAVORITE STREET DAWG
> *


Its bad ass huh :biggrin: street gets packed on weekends n oh man all those hynas :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 17 2009, 09:47 PM~13916432
> *Its bad ass huh :biggrin: street gets packed on weekends n oh man all those hynas :biggrin:
> *


FUCK YEAH DOGG...THEY LOOKED FINE IN SHORTS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

PICS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 17 2009, 09:50 PM~13916461
> *PICS
> *





























































FEW FROM MY CLUB


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 17 2009, 08:48 PM~13916442
> *FUCK YEAH DOGG...THEY LOOKED FINE IN SHORTS!!! :biggrin:
> *


Simon que si :biggrin: but some times state is a bust :angry:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 17 2009, 09:51 PM~13916475
> *Simon que si :biggrin: but some times state is a bust :angry:
> *


SERIO???


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 17 2009, 08:50 PM~13916461
> *PICS
> *


didnt get any


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 17 2009, 08:53 PM~13916489
> *SERIO???
> *


yup lot of narcs tryint to get da raza down :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

fuck u juan gotti ur a ***** and call me at 915 790 9676 assface whore


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 17 2009, 11:56 PM~13916510
> *fuck u juan gotti ur a ***** and call me at 915 790 9676 assface whore
> *


bahahaha hoe toe


----------



## eric ramos

fuck u ur trick ass mark ass flipflop bitch 
shit have not been on this bitch for the longest and its wack!!!!!!!! ha fuckk damn shit i didnt miss much huh fo keep me updated wats happend n shit


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 17 2009, 09:54 PM~13916503
> *yup lot of narcs tryint to get da raza down :angry:
> *


THATS BULLSHIT BRO...I THOUGHT THAT CITY WAS CALMED


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 17 2009, 08:58 PM~13916528
> *THATS BULLSHIT BRO...I THOUGHT THAT CITY WAS CALMED
> *


media covers everyting up fot they wont loose tourists


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 17 2009, 11:58 PM~13916527
> *fuck u ur trick ass mark ass flipflop bitch
> shit have not been on this bitch for the longest and its wack!!!!!!!! ha fuckk damn shit i didnt miss much huh fo keep me updated wats happend n shit
> *


BAHAHAHAHA WHAT YOU TALM BOUT WILLIS? Call me


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 17 2009, 10:01 PM~13916548
> *media covers everyting up fot they wont loose tourists
> *


ORALE...CUZ IVE NEVER HEARD ANYTHING BAD ABOUT SANTA BRUTA


----------



## eric ramos

niga i lost my old phoe and i lost every 1s number puto 
so yea hit me up and tell me wats new 

and youngstas that dont kno me im an idot that is prez in new mexico i have a bike but havent seen that bitch in like a year or more ha fuck it it will be dope wen its done


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 18 2009, 12:04 AM~13916563
> *niga i lost my old phoe and i lost every 1s number puto
> so yea hit me up and tell me wats new
> 
> and youngstas that dont kno me im an idot that is prez in new mexico i have a bike but havent seen that bitch in like a year or more ha fuck it it will be dope wen its done
> *


your to old to be typing tike that. bahaha. Ill give you a call here in a few.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 17 2009, 09:03 PM~13916557
> *ORALE...CUZ IVE NEVER HEARD ANYTHING BAD ABOUT SANTA BRUTA
> *


 over all its koo just narcs are diks here


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 17 2009, 10:08 PM~13916605
> *over all its koo just narcs are diks here
> *


THEY CRAZY BRO...SO U HITTIN JUNE 7TH R WUT????


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 17 2009, 09:10 PM~13916627
> *THEY CRAZY BRO...SO U HITTIN JUNE 7TH R WUT????
> *


hell yea im tier baddest show in the 805 :biggrin: i'll see out here


----------



## BASH3R

Just got back from the santana show n from osos house, wat a long ass day


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 17 2009, 10:13 PM~13916657
> *hell yea im tier baddest show in the 805 :biggrin: i'll see out here
> *


ILL BE THERE WITH NEW UPGRADES...


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 17 2009, 09:16 PM~13916684
> *ILL BE THERE WITH NEW UPGRADES...
> *


FIRME :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 17 2009, 10:19 PM~13916708
> *FIRME :biggrin:
> *


ORRA PUES IM OUT...C U AROUND BRO


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 17 2009, 09:15 PM~13916681
> *Just got back from the santana show n from osos house, wat a long ass day
> *


  going through shit with people wanting my money to pay off fuckin bills. 

hate to say it, but i might have to retire the bike till shit gets str8


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 15 2009, 11:00 PM~13903028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


okay...after seeing this post...shit's got me motivated. not going to say anything else in case more shit drops on my plate


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 18 2009, 12:00 AM~13917504
> *  going through shit with people wanting my money to pay off fuckin bills.
> 
> hate to say it, but i might have to retire the bike till shit gets str8
> *


You need to get something going on the side. Maybe sell some meth or weed or something? :dunno:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 17 2009, 04:38 PM~13913044
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkness! 1st place best of show.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 18 2009, 10:04 AM~13918976
> *
> *


I should have went.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 18 2009, 11:01 AM~13919382
> *I should have went.
> *











:yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 18 2009, 11:52 AM~13919848
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:
> *


SLAM them bars and drop the forks when you show it.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

meh


----------



## 817Lowrider

half asser


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 17 2009, 10:15 PM~13916681
> *Just got back from the santana show n from osos house, wat a long ass day
> *


That's right but bitch me and Casper had a longer day than u..lol.. we didn't sleep at all, well I did for half hour....  
WHERE ARE THE PICS AT FOO!!!???


----------



## 817Lowrider

MY BIKE AGAIN! :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 17 2009, 10:19 PM~13916708
> *FIRME :biggrin:
> *


Stilo we have to start planning everything for the Nite Life show... let's try to get indoor


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 18 2009, 10:24 AM~13920141
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY BIKE AGAIN! :biggrin:
> *


That's fucking nice homie!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@May 18 2009, 09:24 AM~13920153
> *Stilo we have to start planning everything for the Nite Life show... let's try to get indoor
> *


That would be sick im gona talk wit da prez daughter of Nite Life to see if we can get indoor spot


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@May 18 2009, 12:27 PM~13920173
> *That's fucking nice homie!!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


You will see it up close at the C.C. picnic this summer. :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 18 2009, 10:28 AM~13920185
> *You will see it up close at the C.C. picnic this summer. :biggrin:
> *


I know!! but I think that will be after the summer like in August... I'm no sure.. but yeah the whole Southern Cali chapters did good yesterday at the Santana show, we got a trophy for club participation, and THEE ARTISTICS had the most bikes, around 20


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@May 18 2009, 09:30 AM~13920218
> *I know!! but I think that will be after the summer like in August... I'm no sure.. but yeah the whole Southern Cali chapters did good yesterday at the Santana show, we got a trophy for club participation, and THEE ARTISTICS had the most bikes, around 20
> *


 :0


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 18 2009, 10:28 AM~13920184
> *That would be sick im gona talk wit da prez daughter of Nite Life to see if we can get indoor spot
> *


Yeah sounds good dawg... I was gonna call Juan from Nite Life to save an indoor spot... we'll see cuz we might show with four bikes plus yours


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@May 18 2009, 10:30 AM~13920218
> *I know!! but I think that will be after the summer like in August... I'm no sure.. but yeah the whole Southern Cali chapters did good yesterday at the Santana show, we got a trophy for club participation, and THEE ARTISTICS had the most bikes, around 20
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: godd job guys!


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@May 18 2009, 09:33 AM~13920245
> *Yeah sounds good dawg... I was gonna call Juan from Nite Life to save an indoor spot... we'll see cuz we might show with four bikes plus yours
> *


alright koo


----------



## BASH3R

img]http://i410.photobucket.com/albums/pp189/theeartistics818/santana%20bike%20show/CIMG1871.jpg[/img]


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 18 2009, 10:35 AM~13920262
> *:cheesy:  :thumbsup: godd job guys!
> *


Thanks, but we should be showing way stronger for the Oldies and Costa Mesa shows, cuz my bike, Osos, and Caspers will be almost done and showing...  
And thank you for the food it was so good!!! tell your mom and dad I said thank you...


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@May 18 2009, 10:39 AM~13920312
> *Thanks, but we should be showing way stronger for the Oldies and Costa Mesa shows, cuz my bike, Osos, and Caspers will be almost done and showing...
> And thank you for the food it was so good!!! tell your mom and dad I said thank you...
> *


x2 and we are only hitting hard at each show  


damm that food was *BOOOOOMMMMB* lol


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 18 2009, 10:36 AM~13920272
> *img]http://i410.photobucket.com/albums/pp189/theeartistics818/santana%20bike%20show/CIMG1871.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's what I'm talking about!!  Damn that gurl wearing pink was playin hard to get for that pic! but she ended up doin it! :biggrin: she was so bomb :yes:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> That's right!! THEE ARTISTICS Southern Cali puttin' it down!!!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@May 18 2009, 10:44 AM~13920359
> *That's what I'm talking about!!    Damn that gurl wearing pink was playin hard to get for that pic! but she ended up doin it!  :biggrin:  she was so bomb  :yes:
> *


naw she was just cute :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 18 2009, 10:50 AM~13920423
> *naw she was just cute  :biggrin:
> *


I agree but she was the finest at the show, cuz no fine bitches showed up! :angry: I can't wait for the Nite Life there will be fine hynas!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 18 2009, 09:50 AM~13920423
> *naw she was just cute  :biggrin:
> *


wut u mean just cute she looks bomb to me


----------



## BASH3R

bunch of pervs :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@May 18 2009, 09:57 AM~13920501
> *I agree but she was the finest at the show, cuz no fine bitches showed up!  :angry:  I can't wait for the Nite Life there will be fine hynas!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


Nite Life has sum bad bishes :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@May 18 2009, 10:39 AM~13920312
> *Thanks, but we should be showing way stronger for the Oldies and Costa Mesa shows, cuz my bike, Osos, and Caspers will be almost done and showing...
> And thank you for the food it was so good!!! tell your mom and dad I said thank you...
> *


dont trip thats what happends when we have bbq


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 18 2009, 11:17 AM~13920760
> *dont trip thats what happends when we have bbq
> *


what a earthquake?? :0 :biggrin:

that scared the chit outta me lol


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 18 2009, 10:42 AM~13920335
> *x2 and we are only hitting hard at each show
> damm that food was BOOOOOMMMMB lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@May 18 2009, 10:44 AM~13920359
> *That's what I'm talking about!!    Damn that gurl wearing pink was playin hard to get for that pic! but she ended up doin it!  :biggrin:  she was so bomb  :yes:
> *


yU A dAM NyMpHo HAHAHA


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 18 2009, 11:17 AM~13920766
> *what a earthquake?? :0  :biggrin:
> 
> that scared the chit outta me lol
> *


hAHAHA i kNOE... :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 18 2009, 11:21 AM~13920816
> *hAHAHA i kNOE... :roflmao:
> *


i tripped out cause while the earthquake was hitting ur dad still kept talking :roflmao: 

and all we see is u screaming and running in circles, in the back yard :0 jk :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@May 18 2009, 09:44 AM~13920359
> *That's what I'm talking about!!    Damn that gurl wearing pink was playin hard to get for that pic! but she ended up doin it!  :biggrin:  she was so bomb  :yes:
> *


you guys just don't know how to approach the girls. ask art, he's seen me at work. IT'S A TALENT :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 18 2009, 01:25 PM~13920855
> *i tripped out cause while the earthquake was hitting ur dad still kept talking  :roflmao:
> 
> and all we see is u screaming and running in circles, in the back yard  :0  jk  :biggrin:
> *


bahahahahahaah


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 18 2009, 11:27 AM~13920877
> *you guys just don't know how to approach the girls. ask art, he's seen me at work. IT'S A TALENT :biggrin:
> *


chhhiiit, keeep on going, i go a pen and a paper ready :cheesy: jk


----------



## MEXICA

:thumbsup: except for art the fart :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 18 2009, 12:39 PM~13920982
> *:thumbsup: except for art the fart :thumbsdown:
> *


 :machinegun:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 18 2009, 01:39 PM~13920982
> *:thumbsup: except for art the fart :thumbsdown:
> *


BAHAHAHAHA ART THEE FART :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 18 2009, 01:06 PM~13921276
> *BAHAHAHAHA ART THEE FART :biggrin:
> *


 :guns:


----------



## Lil Spanks

EVERYONE SHOULD GET READY FOR THIS ONE....!!!!!!!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 18 2009, 12:13 PM~13921345
> *EVERYONE SHOULD GET READY FOR THIS ONE....!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2 all bikes must be done for this show!!


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 18 2009, 12:28 PM~13920185
> *You will see it up close at the C.C. picnic this summer. :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:  NEED DATE ASAP!!


----------



## Stilo-G

meh


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 18 2009, 01:23 PM~13921412
> *meh
> *


X817


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 18 2009, 01:37 AM~13917779
> *You need to get something going on the side. Maybe sell some meth or weed or something?  :dunno:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 18 2009, 12:22 PM~13921396
> *:dunno:   NEED DATE ASAP!!
> *


SORRY ILL GET THAT BY TODAY


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 18 2009, 12:13 PM~13921345
> *EVERYONE SHOULD GET READY FOR THIS ONE....!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: My DADS gOiNG TO THIS 1


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 18 2009, 11:25 AM~13920855
> *i tripped out cause while the earthquake was hitting ur dad still kept talking  :roflmao:
> 
> and all we see is u screaming and running in circles, in the back yard  :0  jk  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA yOU pUNk!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 18 2009, 01:57 PM~13922358
> *HAHAHA yOU pUNk!
> *


thnx, ur very sweet :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 18 2009, 03:53 PM~13922316
> *SORRY ILL GET THAT BY TODAY
> *


HELL YEAH :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

how was ur interview bitch ass


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 18 2009, 01:58 PM~13922375
> *thnx, ur very sweet  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G+May 18 2009, 02:23 PM~13921412-->
> 
> 
> 
> meh
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Lil [email protected] 18 2009, 02:39 PM~13921596
> *X817
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> <!--QuoteBegin-eric ramos_@May 18 2009, 04:10 PM~13922488
> *how was ur interview bitch ass
> *


X2 Did you get a Y.O.B.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos+May 18 2009, 04:10 PM~13922488-->
> 
> 
> 
> how was ur interview bitch ass
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsdown:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-81.7.TX._@May 18 2009, 05:03 PM~13923141
> *:uh:
> 
> X2 Did you get a Y.O.B.
> *


turned it down.


----------



## Stilo-G

need club shirts who do i talk to


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 18 2009, 05:06 PM~13923182
> *need club shirts who do i talk to
> *


BASHER


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 18 2009, 03:06 PM~13923182
> *need club shirts who do i talk to
> *


me, casper or des... :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 18 2009, 02:09 PM~13923221
> *me, casper or des...  :biggrin:
> *


 :| i'll pm you basher


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 18 2009, 03:12 PM~13923268
> *  :|  i'll pm you basher
> *


----------



## eric ramos

u suck juan how did u blow it hahahahah aaahaaaaaaaaahaaaa na just fuckin with ya


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 18 2009, 05:14 PM~13923308
> *u suck juan how did u blow it hahahahah aaahaaaaaaaaahaaaa na just fuckin with ya
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 18 2009, 04:06 PM~13923181
> *:thumbsdown:
> turned it down.
> *


lazy fuck...


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 18 2009, 08:49 PM~13925683
> *lazy fuck...
> *


fock u pooh toe


----------



## Stilo-G

Basher u get my pm


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 19 2009, 12:12 AM~13928991
> *Basher u get my pm
> *


You the only one who responded to his sexual invitations?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 18 2009, 09:21 PM~13929132
> *You the only one who responded to his sexual invitations?
> *


fawk u never got dode fagett pm's :twak:


----------



## BASH3R

Yeah stilo i got it imma find out jorges addy so u can send it straight to him 

and juan dont be jealous cause no one wants u


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 18 2009, 09:26 PM~13929212
> *Yeah stilo i got it imma find out jorges addy so u can send it straight to him
> 
> and juan dont be jealous cause no one wants u
> *


koo  
hope u aint winkin at me


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 19 2009, 12:26 AM~13929212
> *Yeah stilo i got it imma find out jorges addy so u can send it straight to him
> 
> and juan dont be jealous cause no one wants u
> *


No man lovin for me


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 18 2009, 09:29 PM~13929258
> *No man lovin for me
> *


n u sad bout dat


----------



## eric ramos

juan dont worry im here for u  haaaaaaa putoooo


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 19 2009, 12:46 AM~13930051
> *juan dont worry im here for u   haaaaaaa putoooo
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 18 2009, 10:29 PM~13929258
> *No man lovin for me
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G+May 19 2009, 12:31 AM~13929292-->
> 
> 
> 
> n u sad bout dat
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO ****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by eric [email protected] 19 2009, 01:46 AM~13930051
> *juan dont worry im here for u   haaaaaaa putoooo
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO ****
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@May 19 2009, 11:22 AM~13932816
> *:uh:
> *


NO ****


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:|


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 19 2009, 01:13 PM~13936336
> *:|
> *


X2


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

:uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I got some euro parts coming in. :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 19 2009, 08:23 PM~13941606
> *I got some euro parts coming in. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: u gonna be just like everybody else :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 19 2009, 11:28 PM~13941664
> *:uh: u gonna be just like everybody else :biggrin:
> *


What do you mean by that butthead?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 19 2009, 08:30 PM~13941697
> *What do you mean by that butthead?
> *


cutlass wit euro parts very original haha just fuckin jaun hopefully wen ur rides done it'll be clean as fuck


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 19 2009, 11:36 PM~13941782
> *cutlass wit euro parts very original haha just fuckin jaun hopefully wen ur rides done it'll be clean as fuck
> *


O I know. my options are limited. Dont forget the gucci. suede and woodgrain steering wheel. :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 19 2009, 08:40 PM~13941853
> *O I know. my options are limited. Dont forget the gucci. suede and woodgrain steering wheel. :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :angry:


----------



## BASH3R

n also da 24'z wit da lambo doo'z ohpen :|


----------



## Stilo-G

i thought he was gona put swangaz wit vogues n neons in da trunk


----------



## 817Lowrider

Dont hate fellas. U know how we do.


----------



## BASH3R

yup we know how we roll , but we dont know how u roll :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 19 2009, 11:55 PM~13942035
> *yup we know how we roll , but we dont know how u roll :0
> *


22s :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

Guess ur not getting in the cc :0


----------



## Stilo-G

if i put swangaz n vogues on my moms ride will da CC let me roll... but real talk


----------



## BASH3R

i doubt it


----------



## 817Lowrider

Im just bullshitten. 13's all the way.


----------



## Stilo-G

my 26in street


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 19 2009, 09:15 PM~13942272
> *i doubt it
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

sweet


----------



## BASH3R

Digging that touch of gold


----------



## Stilo-G

just a lil here n there.. i wana get some gold leaf n pinstripin


----------



## 817Lowrider

looks good. wait till you see my cruiser :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 19 2009, 10:29 PM~13942434
> *looks good. wait till you see my cruiser :biggrin:
> *


pix?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 20 2009, 12:30 AM~13942441
> *pix?
> *


all I got is my frame and chainguard repainted. Let me take one real quick. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 19 2009, 10:31 PM~13942456
> *all I got is my frame and chainguard repainted. Let me take one real quick. :biggrin:
> *


Go ahead. I will wait right here.


----------



## Stilo-G

bet its gona be a crappy pic


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+May 20 2009, 12:32 AM~13942466-->
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead. I will wait right here.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Stilo-G_@May 20 2009, 12:33 AM~13942476
> *bet its gona be a crappy pic
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn thing aint going to my email. :angry:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 19 2009, 09:38 PM~13942539
> *damn thing aint going to my email. :angry:
> *


BS


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 20 2009, 12:40 AM~13942555
> *BS
> *


pm me your phone number. Ill txt the pic to you.


----------



## Stilo-G

havent gotten nada


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 19 2009, 10:33 PM~13942476
> *bet its gona be a crappy pic
> *


Not even worth uploading.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 20 2009, 01:01 AM~13942787
> *Not even worth uploading.
> *


meh its all I got. Just a frame that was repainted. :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 19 2009, 11:51 PM~13941986
> *Dont hate fellas. U know how we do.
> *


 :nono: !! U Do It!! 

Still no date on that picnic.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/9651/myframe.jpg


----------



## socios b.c. prez

What color is that?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Silver. I need to have it striped up.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Looks green.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 20 2009, 11:13 AM~13945812
> *Looks green.
> *


You already know!!! Crappy cell phone pics!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 20 2009, 09:17 AM~13945865
> *You already know!!! Crappy texas cell phone pics!
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

all I got. it looks good though


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+May 20 2009, 11:21 AM~13945925-->
> 
> 
> 
> :yessad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LAME!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@May 20 2009, 11:29 AM~13946037
> *all I got. it looks good though
> *


X2


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 20 2009, 11:34 AM~13946084
> *LAME!!
> 
> X2
> *


Hey I am going to send my money for the new plaques this week. you want in or no?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 18 2009, 12:20 PM~13921378
> *x2 all bikes must be done for this show!!
> *


I'll be there


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 18 2009, 11:17 AM~13920760
> *dont trip thats what happends when we have bbq
> *


Damn! can't wait for the next one!! :cheesy:


----------



## Stilo-G

more pics


----------



## 817Lowrider

What size bike is this?


----------



## Stilo-G

26in


----------



## BASH3R

Looks fucken sick :cheesy:


----------



## Stilo-G

Gracias uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Looks great man.


----------



## joe bristol

> That's right!! THEE ARTISTICS Southern Cali puttin' it down!!!
> 
> 
> 
> good show ,its great to see all you guys there
Click to expand...


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 20 2009, 07:16 AM~13944706
> *:nono: !! U Do It!!
> 
> Still no date on that picnic.
> *


i told my dad but hes waiting on felix to see when its better for them we have a c.c meeting this firday so by then you will get a date


----------



## 817Lowrider

WOOOHOOOO CUTTY BOUT TO BE TOP NOTCH!!!

Now all I need to do is check out some 22's


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 18 2009, 10:29 AM~13920904
> *chhhiiit, keeep on going, i go a pen and a paper ready  :cheesy:  jk
> *


simple...walk up and hit the chick up!!! bonus points if you have a professional camera. i had my camera bag stolen in '03. plus if you know how to pose them. i worked at a photo studio for 3 years and it payed off.


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@May 18 2009, 10:39 AM~13920312
> *Thanks, but we should be showing way stronger for the Oldies and Costa Mesa shows, cuz my bike, Osos, and Caspers will be almost done and showing...
> And thank you for the food it was so good!!! tell your mom and dad I said thank you...
> *


THATS RIGHT THIS YEAR IS GOING TO BE DOWN :biggrin:  THEE ARTISTICS LOMPOC CHAP DOING IT BIG :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 20 2009, 08:23 PM~13952399
> *simple...walk up and hit the chick up!!! bonus points if you have a professional camera. i had my camera bag stolen in '03. plus if you know how to pose them. i worked at a photo studio for 3 years and it payed off.
> *


HAHAHA tHATS y All My hOMiES wANNA COME wITH ME :0


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 20 2009, 08:36 PM~13953407
> *HAHAHA tHATS y All My hOMiES wANNA COME wITH ME  :0
> *


we gotta team up on the next show. gets the models feeling better about themselves getting attention.


----------



## Stilo-G

wen da oldies n costa mesa show


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 20 2009, 11:37 PM~13954770
> *we gotta team up on the next show. gets the models feeling better about themselves getting attention.
> *


...:HAHA wELL AM gOiNG TO SAN BERNADINO WITH MY MODEL ARE YOU GOING ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

:cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 20 2009, 11:44 AM~13946820
> *more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks real good


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

:cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsdown:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

MEH!!! :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

meh!!!!


----------



## Stilo-G

X3 MEH!!!!!!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 21 2009, 12:11 AM~13955042
> *wen da oldies n costa mesa show
> *


 on july 12


----------



## Lil Spanks

THIS SUNDAY.........


----------



## 817Lowrider

Long day.


----------



## Lil Spanks

meh!!!!!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:buttkick:


----------



## Stilo-G

:uh: :thumbsdown: :happysad:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@May 22 2009, 09:37 AM~13968323
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

,More sanding. :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 22 2009, 10:17 AM~13968727
> *,More sanding. :cheesy:
> *


on that ass


----------



## 81.7.TX.

**** tendencies!! :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 22 2009, 01:45 PM~13971102
> ***** tendencies!!  :uh:
> *


----------



## jerkjerk

aight juan hit me up later tonyte so we can meet up tomoro


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 22 2009, 01:47 PM~13970535
> *on that ass
> *


hoe toe


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 20 2009, 11:24 PM~13955118
> *...:HAHA wELL AM gOiNG TO SAN BERNADINO WITH MY MODEL ARE YOU GOING ?
> *


fuck it, i'm going!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 20 2009, 07:23 PM~13952399
> *simple...walk up and hit the chick up!!! bonus points if you have a professional camera. i had my camera bag stolen in '03. plus if you know how to pose them. i worked at a photo studio for 3 years and it payed off.
> *



























































just a few!! i have a SHITLOAD of pics all the way from '94. we used to go to shows EVERY weekend. now that i have a family...well, let's just say


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 22 2009, 11:40 PM~13975520
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a few!! i have a SHITLOAD of pics all the way from '94. we used to go to shows EVERY weekend. now that i have a family...well, let's just say
> *


i member this one....  ...mike's the pimp in here :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 21 2009, 09:57 PM~13964457
> *THIS SUNDAY.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IT'S TOMMAROW


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 23 2009, 08:58 AM~13977712
> *IT'S TOMMAROW
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 23 2009, 07:00 PM~13980959
> *
> *


xdos


----------



## 817Lowrider

Thee Artistics bitch. reppin for life. aint scared. from texas to cali you know how me do.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 23 2009, 10:01 PM~13982085
> *Thee Artistics bitch. reppin for life. aint scared. from texas to cali you know how me do.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 23 2009, 11:01 PM~13982085
> *Thee Artistics bitch. reppin for life. aint scared. from texas to cali you know how me do.
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Im drunk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 22 2009, 10:40 PM~13975520
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a few!! i have a SHITLOAD of pics all the way from '94. we used to go to shows EVERY weekend. now that i have a family...well, let's just say
> *


HAHA dATS THE SiCKONE MODEl iVE bEEN TRyING TO gET A hOLd oF hER bUT i cANT FiNd hER


----------



## 817Lowrider

Vic from the O.C. chap (dunno if he is still an actve member) good meeting you bro.  Come back anytime.


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

*ATTENTION TX CHAP! IF YOU HAVE NOT PRE REGISTERED FOR SAN ANTO NOW IS THE TIME TO DO SO. HERE IS THE INFO. YOU CAN DO IT ONLINE OR REQUEST BY MAIL. I ALREADY HAVE. ALSO YOU CAN NOT PRE REG FOR ABILENE ANY MORE! ITS TO LATE. THERE IS ALSO NO DAY OF SETUP*

http://www.wegoweb.org/


----------



## Stilo-G

need shirts fosh o show in 2 weeks hno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 24 2009, 11:40 PM~13987431
> *need shirts fosh o show in 2 weeks hno:
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 24 2009, 09:30 PM~13987879
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha :biggrin: :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

Im bored fool.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 24 2009, 09:46 PM~13988002
> *Im bored fool. talk to me dirty
> *


 :uh: no ****


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 25 2009, 12:48 AM~13988025
> *:uh: Im ****
> *


*Real talk no homowned!!!!!!*


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 24 2009, 09:50 PM~13988043
> *Real talk i look like hamon!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Still-A-Hoe_@May 25 2009, 12:54 AM~13988068
> *
> *


You got the gheyz!!!!!!


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 24 2009, 09:55 PM~13988077
> *You got the gheyz!!!!!!
> *


FAWK YOU IM LEAVIN :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Still-A-Hoe_@May 25 2009, 01:02 AM~13988125
> *FAWK YOU IM LEAVIN :angry:
> *


BAHAHAHA.


----------



## Stilo-G

UR AN ASS


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 25 2009, 01:09 AM~13988161
> *UR AN ASS
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 24 2009, 10:24 PM~13988242
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 24 2009, 03:40 PM~13985034
> *Vic from the O.C. chap (dunno if he is still an actve member) good meeting you bro.  Come back anytime.
> *


 :0


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 23 2009, 11:27 PM~13982502
> *HAHA dATS THE SiCKONE MODEl iVE bEEN TRyING TO gET A hOLd oF hER bUT i cANT FiNd hER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


she's hot!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 25 2009, 12:39 PM~13990336
> *
> *


Did art go to your show?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 25 2009, 10:50 AM~13990428
> *Did art go to your show?
> *


No but its alright cause I wouldn't have had time to talk to him. I was really busy all day.


----------



## 817Lowrider

glad it was a good show


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 25 2009, 10:54 AM~13990458
> *glad it was a good show
> *


ditto


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 24 2009, 11:39 PM~13987422
> *ATTENTION TX CHAP! IF YOU HAVE NOT PRE REGISTERED FOR SAN ANTO NOW IS THE TIME TO DO SO. HERE IS THE INFO. YOU CAN DO IT ONLINE OR REQUEST BY MAIL. I ALREADY HAVE. ALSO YOU CAN NOT PRE REG FOR ABILENE ANY MORE! ITS TO LATE. THERE IS ALSO NO DAY OF SETUP
> 
> http://www.wegoweb.org/
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

:angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 25 2009, 01:26 PM~13990700
> *:angry:
> *


  

Are you going to the San Bernadino show in July?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 25 2009, 11:20 AM~13991173
> *
> 
> Are you going to the San Bernadino show in July?
> *


WEGO WEST SHOW HELL YEA :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 25 2009, 02:37 PM~13991295
> *WEGO WEST SHOW HELL YEA :biggrin:
> *


Im bout to pre reg


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 25 2009, 11:38 AM~13991303
> *Im bout to pre reg
> *


oh snaps i gota pre-reg too


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 25 2009, 02:41 PM~13991333
> *oh snaps i gota pre-reg too
> *


http://www.wegoweb.org/


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

you get it worked out about your shirts?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 25 2009, 11:46 AM~13991366
> *you get it worked out about your shirts?
> *


ha no


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 25 2009, 02:47 PM~13991375
> *ha no
> *


Hit up desiree for an address. Send the m.o. she will get it done for you.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 25 2009, 11:55 AM~13991432
> *Hit up desiree for an address. Send the m.o. she will get it done for you.
> *


good lookin out :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I wasnt going on a break. My brother got me!!!!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 25 2009, 12:55 PM~13991432
> *Hit up desiree for an address. Send the m.o. she will get it done for you.
> *


she never gave me an addy :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 25 2009, 03:19 PM~13991578
> *she never gave me an addy  :angry:
> *


I dunno man. but he needs a shirt. I got some texas shirts for yall ahahhaha


----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 25 2009, 03:23 PM~13991618
> *
> *


you will get your shirts bro.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 25 2009, 12:23 PM~13991613
> *I dunno man. but he needs a shirt. I got some texas shirts for yall ahahhaha
> *


i'll pass


----------



## BASH3R

Man im just gonna get 15 shirts for extra, just incase people wont have to go thru wat stilo is going threw right now


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 25 2009, 01:05 PM~13991948
> *Man im just gonna get 15 shirts for extra, just incase people wont have to go thru wat stilo is going threw right now
> *


  i wanted to do an order like just in case. how much i a shirt again?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 25 2009, 04:05 PM~13991948
> *Man im just gonna get 15 shirts for extra, just incase people wont have to go thru wat stilo is going threw right now
> *


Thats how are chap does it. :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 25 2009, 01:30 PM~13992146
> *Thats how are chap does it. :biggrin:
> *


we dont even hace a chapter name yet


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 25 2009, 04:32 PM~13992158
> *we dont even hace a chapter name yet
> *


your shirts say so cal.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 25 2009, 01:43 PM~13992237
> *your shirts say so cal.
> *


i know n sum say ventura county, lompoc, o.c., ect


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 25 2009, 04:46 PM~13992260
> *i know n sum say ventura county, lompoc, o.c., ect
> *


Orly? All Mine Say Texas in the ribbon and thats all.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 25 2009, 01:48 PM~13992277
> *Orly? All Mine Say Texas in the rainbow and thats all.
> *


oh


----------



## BASH3R

Im sure all shirts for cali will say so.cal. just like the plaques.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Still-A-Hoe_@May 25 2009, 04:50 PM~13992289
> *oh Im a ****
> *


mudder fukker!!! :angry:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by FatMasa_@May 25 2009, 01:51 PM~13992304
> *mudd fuk me!!! :angry:
> *


 :uh: :barf:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+May 25 2009, 01:19 PM~13991578-->
> 
> 
> 
> she never gave me an addy  :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gaVE yU A Addyy ????? fOO idk wHAT yOUR TALkIN AbOUT ???
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2009, 12:55 PM~13991432
> *Hit up desiree for an address. Send the m.o. she will get it done for you.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uMMM GO TREW yOUR pREz 1ST THEN SENd ME THE MONEY ORDER
> BY MAIL AND ORDER IN A SPREAD SHEET
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BASH3R_@May 25 2009, 02:05 PM~13991948
> *Man im just gonna get 15 shirts for extra, just incase people wont have to go thru wat stilo is going threw right now
> *


THATS Y YOU SHOULD COLLECT DUEz


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 25 2009, 02:06 PM~13992427
> *
> uMMM GO TREW yOUR pREz 1ST THEN SENd ME THE MONEY ORDER
> BY MAIL AND ORDER IN A SPREAD SHEET
> *


my prez is casper :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 25 2009, 05:06 PM~13992427
> *gaVE yU A Addyy ????? fOO idk wHAT yOUR TALkIN AbOUT ???
> :dunno:
> uMMM GO TREW yOUR pREz 1ST THEN SENd ME THE MONEY ORDER
> BY MAIL AND ORDER IN A SPREAD SHEET
> THATS Y YOU SHOULD COLLECT DUEz
> *


X2 It makes it hella EZ for my chap because we collect dues. :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 25 2009, 03:12 PM~13992461
> *my prez is casper :|
> *


UMM ASK HIM && THEN LET ME KNOW B-KUZ AM GOING NEXT MONDAY TO THE SHOP AND IF YOU WANT THEM I COULD HAVE THEM DONE BY SAN. BERNADINO


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 25 2009, 03:14 PM~13992478
> *X2 It makes it hella EZ for my chap because we collect dues. :biggrin:
> *


SURE DOES EVEN IF ITS 5 TO 10 BUCKS ITS SOMETHING


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 25 2009, 02:23 PM~13992538
> *UMM ASK HIM && THEN LET ME KNOW B-KUZ AM GOING NEXT MONDAY TO THE SHOP AND IF YOU WANT THEM I COULD HAVE THEM DONE BY SAN. BERNADINO
> *


talked wit him he was supose to pick up da money last friday but i'll give him call


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 25 2009, 05:24 PM~13992545
> *SURE DOES EVEN IF ITS 5 TO 10 BUCKS ITS SOMETHING
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 25 2009, 03:28 PM~13992564
> *talked wit him he was supose to pick up da money last friday but i'll give him call
> *


----------



## BASH3R

Yup i asked u for jorges addy n u told me that you would ask your daddy about it... then u never got back at me :|


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 25 2009, 04:29 PM~13993015
> *Yup i asked u for jorges addy n u told me that you would ask your daddy about it... then u never got back at me :|
> *


DONT RECALL ??? 
yU STiLL NEEd iT ?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 25 2009, 04:10 PM~13993354
> *DONT RECALL ???
> yU STiLL NEEd iT ?
> *


yes please :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

Its cool, yea i still need it PLZ!! :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 25 2009, 01:23 PM~13991613
> *I dunno man. but he needs a shirt. I got some texas shirts for yall ahahhaha
> *


I ORDERED MY SHIRT LIKE 2 MONTHS AGO I STILL HAVENT GOT MY SHIRT  I NEED IT BY JUNE 5 :ugh: .....................BASHER DO HAVE JORGE'S # :dunno:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@May 25 2009, 04:36 PM~13993616
> *I ORDERED MY SHIRT LIKE 2 MONTHS AGO I STILL HAVENT GOT MY SHIRT  I NEED IT BY JUNE 5 :ugh: .....................BASHER DO HAVE JORGE'S #  :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## BASH3R

i have a gang of numbers that i dont even know i have, hold on let me look for it..


----------



## OSO 805

:0


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 25 2009, 04:55 PM~13993812
> *i have a gang of dudes  numbers that i dont even know i have, hold on let me look for it..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## OSO 805

SOLD :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

:biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## Stilo-G

i need to get my hustle on n sweep up a ride


----------



## Stilo-G

a oso do u live by the river bed?


----------



## BASH3R

Oso i sent u jorges number on myspace.. the guys didnt go threw with the cutty??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-Gay_@May 25 2009, 04:55 PM~13992329
> *:uh:  :barf:
> *


hoe toe


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@May 25 2009, 05:03 PM~13993894
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i'll buy it if you pull off that cowboys sticker


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 25 2009, 06:17 PM~13994061
> *i'll buy it if you pull off that cowboys sticker
> *


IF YOU GIVE ME $900 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

900? Good deal. whats wrong with it?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@May 25 2009, 05:18 PM~13994072
> *IF YOU GIVE ME $900  :0
> *


wish i had 900 it woulda been in my parking lot


----------



## OSO 805

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=478492 :biggrin: SELLING THE CAR


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 25 2009, 06:18 PM~13994075
> *900? Good deal. whats wrong with it?
> *


THE CHOKE LIGHT KEAPS COMING ON THATS IT :biggrin: THATS EASY TO FIX I JUST DONT HAVE THE TOOLS TO FIND THE AIR LEAK FROM THE CARBERATOR


----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@May 25 2009, 06:30 PM~13994207
> *THE CHOKE LIGHT KEAPS COMING ON THATS IT  :biggrin:  THATS EASY TO FIX I JUST DONT HAVE THE TOOLS TO FIND THE AIR LEAK FROM THE CARBERATOR
> *


STILL DRIVABLE


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

FROM YESTERDAYS CAR SHOW...PICS BY 66WIT6








MR FELIX FROM THEE ARTISTICS :thumbsup: 
















FEILIX GOT 2ND








AND I GOT 3RD.


----------



## Stilo-G

FIRME uffin: but why da dub plate


----------



## 817Lowrider

good pics.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 25 2009, 08:40 PM~13994999
> *FIRME uffin: but why da dub plate
> *


MACTHES THE CAR :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 24 2009, 11:39 PM~13987422
> *ATTENTION TX CHAP! IF YOU HAVE NOT PRE REGISTERED FOR SAN ANTO NOW IS THE TIME TO DO SO. HERE IS THE INFO. YOU CAN DO IT ONLINE OR REQUEST BY MAIL. I ALREADY HAVE. ALSO YOU CAN NOT PRE REG FOR ABILENE ANY MORE! ITS TO LATE. THERE IS ALSO NO DAY OF SETUP
> 
> http://www.wegoweb.org/
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 25 2009, 06:41 PM~13995020
> *MACTHES THE CAR :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@May 25 2009, 05:36 PM~13993616
> *I ORDERED MY SHIRT LIKE 2 MONTHS AGO I STILL HAVENT GOT MY SHIRT  I NEED IT BY JUNE 5 :ugh: .....................BASHER DO HAVE JORGE'S #  :dunno:
> *


I KNOW BECAUSE YU WENT TROUGH GEORGE :angry:


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

:biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

I will not be at any cali events during the summer. :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## Stilo-G

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Stilo-G, Lil Spanks
:h5:


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 817Lowrider

http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/8975/gfdxcvfrdx.jpg
schwinn frame 50 shipped.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 26 2009, 02:55 PM~14003034
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Stilo-G, Lil Spanks
> :h5:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 26 2009, 08:27 PM~14007525
> *http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/8975/gfdxcvfrdx.jpg
> schwinn frame 50 shipped.
> *


Nice silhouette.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 26 2009, 11:13 PM~14008292
> *Nice silhouette.
> *


???


----------



## Lil Spanks

:dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 26 2009, 09:17 PM~14008342
> *???
> *


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silhouette


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 26 2009, 11:37 PM~14008644
> *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silhouette
> *


I know what a silhouette is.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 26 2009, 10:08 PM~14009197
> *I know what a silhouette is.
> *


awesome


----------



## 817Lowrider

yo you want a frame?


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@May 25 2009, 06:01 PM~13993876
> *CUTLASS FOR SALE $900 AS IS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOLD :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

nice


----------



## OSO 805

I GOT A 80'S CUTLASS AND $$$$$$$$ IN HAND FOR IT :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

hno: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 27 2009, 02:06 AM~14010461
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:  :biggrin:
> *


that storm missed us..skated on the outside of town!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 27 2009, 02:07 AM~14010470
> *that storm missed us..skated on the outside of town!
> *


for the most part missed us. got a little bit of a storm. keep hearing thunder though.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 26 2009, 11:09 PM~14010480
> *for the most part missed us. got a little bit of a storm. keep hearing thunder though.
> *


dang you guys got weather like that at this time of year? whew be safe yall!!!!!!


----------



## BASH3R

Nice radar


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 26 2009, 11:40 PM~14009633
> *yo you want a frame?
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@May 27 2009, 09:34 AM~14012549
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

You interested?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 27 2009, 11:36 AM~14013858
> *You interested?
> *


maybe


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 27 2009, 06:20 AM~14011480
> *Nice radar
> *


X2


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 27 2009, 12:24 PM~14014369
> *X2
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+May 27 2009, 08:20 AM~14011480-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice radar
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@May 27 2009, 01:24 PM~14014369
> *X2
> *


Thanks


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 27 2009, 02:19 PM~14014910
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


LAME


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 27 2009, 02:57 PM~14015888
> *LAME
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Stilo-G

Juan is dangerous hno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 27 2009, 03:20 PM~14016127
> *Juan is dangerous hno:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

*IF ANYBODYS INSTERSTED...IM GOING TO SELL MY 12 INCH.....ALL IT NEEDS IS TO BE FINISHED AND PLATED....CASH OR TRADES WELCOME..*


----------



## 81.7.TX.

MEH!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 27 2009, 03:20 PM~14016127
> *Juan is dangerous hno:
> *


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 27 2009, 02:49 PM~14016431
> *IF ANYBODYS INSTERSTED...IM GOING TO SELL MY 12 INCH.....ALL IT NEEDS IS TO BE FINISHED AND PLATED....CASH OR TRADES WELCOME..
> *


ANY PICS? R U GONNA BE ABLE TO SHIP IT?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 27 2009, 02:49 PM~14016431
> *IF ANYBODYS INSTERSTED...IM GOING TO SELL MY 12 INCH.....ALL IT NEEDS IS TO BE FINISHED AND PLATED....CASH OR TRADES WELCOME..
> *


which one??


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 27 2009, 04:49 PM~14016431
> *IF ANYBODYS INSTERSTED...IM GOING TO SELL MY 12 INCH.....ALL IT NEEDS IS TO BE FINISHED AND PLATED....CASH OR TRADES WELCOME..
> *


pics?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 27 2009, 02:20 PM~14016127
> *Juan is dangerous hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 27 2009, 02:49 PM~14016431
> *IF ANYBODYS INSTERSTED...IM GOING TO SELL MY 12 INCH.....ALL IT NEEDS IS TO BE FINISHED AND PLATED....CASH OR TRADES WELCOME..
> *


You want me to post the pics?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G+May 27 2009, 04:20 PM~14016127-->
> 
> 
> 
> Juan is dangerous hno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck You!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Lil [email protected] 27 2009, 04:35 PM~14016263
> *:roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2009, 04:56 PM~14016529
> *MEH!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2009, 07:42 PM~14018391
> *pics?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Cool
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@May 27 2009, 07:43 PM~14018408
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


And Fuck You Im out!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 27 2009, 06:44 PM~14018426
> *You want me to post the pics?
> *


yes


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

Mannys?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

yup.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 27 2009, 07:43 PM~14019668
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are those urs


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 27 2009, 07:48 PM~14019714
> *are those urs
> *


No, those are Arts for his radio flyer.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 27 2009, 07:51 PM~14019751
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mine!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

plus removable tank


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 27 2009, 07:52 PM~14019763
> *mine!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn art. finish it.


----------



## Lil Spanks

i cant....i need to chrome out my a-arms on the ride and shit


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 27 2009, 03:49 PM~14016431
> *IF ANYBODYS INSTERSTED...IM GOING TO SELL MY 12 INCH.....ALL IT NEEDS IS TO BE FINISHED AND PLATED....CASH OR TRADES WELCOME..
> *


 :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

HOLY SHIT........ :0 

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Lil Spanks,* casper805*


----------



## BASH3R

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BASH3R, *casper805*

finally u get your ass on :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 27 2009, 08:26 PM~14020139
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BASH3R, casper805
> 
> finally u get your fat ass on  :|
> *


X805


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 27 2009, 08:28 PM~14020164
> *X805
> *


X' friendly ghost












just a lil too friendly :ugh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

yo,yo,yo


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 27 2009, 09:26 PM~14020139
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BASH3R, casper805
> 
> finally u get your ass on  :|
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 27 2009, 08:43 PM~14021131
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

So.. More pics


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 27 2009, 09:45 PM~14021162
> *So.. More pics
> *


I didnt take pics of the frame and fenders but yea thats it.


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

lame


----------



## Lil Spanks

im taking pics of the frame


----------



## Lil Spanks

give me one sec.


----------



## Lil Spanks

and its the new waterbased paint...needs clear


----------



## Lil Spanks

there


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BASH3R

haha i can imagine the paint coming off when it gets wet :|


----------



## show-bound

i got some parts for sale!
:cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

WAD UP SAMM


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 28 2009, 12:31 AM~14021678
> *WAD UP SAMM
> *


chillen...those parts will fit that 12' :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:0 Crazy


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/bik/1166414246.html
*300 bucks in Dallas
*

DAMN!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, osorivera48


Sup Oso


----------



## Lil Spanks

CRAZY


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 27 2009, 10:53 PM~14021938
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Artistics.TX, osorivera48
> Sup Oso
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Lil Spanks,* erick323*
:0


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 27 2009, 11:14 PM~14022171
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Lil Spanks, erick323
> :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 27 2009, 03:49 PM~14016431
> *IF ANYBODYS INSTERSTED...IM GOING TO SELL MY 12 INCH.....ALL IT NEEDS IS TO BE FINISHED AND PLATED....CASH OR TRADES WELCOME..
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

:|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

So......


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 28 2009, 02:17 PM~14027922
> *So......
> *


I think I already asked you but you dont have any 16" frames right ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 28 2009, 04:18 PM~14027940
> *I think I already asked you but you dont have any 16" frames right ?
> *


Not right now. Home boy is getting a shipment in soon. Im sure there will be a couple. your first on the list for one.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 28 2009, 02:29 PM~14028036
> *Not right now. Home boy is getting a shipment in soon. Im sure there will be a couple. your first on the list for one.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 28 2009, 04:33 PM~14028069
> *
> *


I got you mijo.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 28 2009, 02:39 PM~14028126
> *I got you mijo.
> *


Make sure you save the most expensive one.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 28 2009, 04:43 PM~14028162
> *Make sure you save the most expensive one.
> *


What do you mean?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 28 2009, 03:02 PM~14028347
> *What do you mean?
> *


nevermind.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## BASH3R

just found a 24" trike :cheesy: 



















































cant really tell but the number is ah00108 im guessing its a 72


----------



## 817Lowrider

Good find.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 28 2009, 06:53 PM~14031179
> *just found a 24" trike  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant really tell but the number is ah00108 im guessing its a 72
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i need those fenders :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

lucky muther...


----------



## 817Lowrider

yep


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 28 2009, 08:41 PM~14032641
> *
> *


dos x


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 28 2009, 03:14 PM~14027889
> *i took a pic of my self..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Stilo-G

:roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

gay


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 26 2009, 12:45 PM~14002955
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey art, no matter how broke i am, KEEP ME INFORMED on this show. 

by the way, if you decide to have kids, make sure the lady gets a job after 6 months from having the baby. DON'T FUCK UP LIKE I DID


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 29 2009, 12:18 AM~14033092
> *hey art, no matter how broke i am, KEEP ME INFORMED on this show.
> 
> by the way, if you decide to have kids, make sure the lady gets a job after 6 months from having the baby. DON'T FUCK UP LIKE I DID
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G

fucked up


----------



## OSO 805

WAS UP :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Boredom.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@May 28 2009, 10:09 PM~14033519
> *WAS UP :wave:
> *


ready for the 7th


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 29 2009, 02:51 PM~14032808
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahahahahaha


----------



## 817Lowrider

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 28 2009, 11:01 PM~14032920
> *gay
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

:angry: ..fuck i hate being sick.... :angry:


----------



## Stilo-G

:uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 29 2009, 04:46 PM~14039126
> *:angry: ..fuck i hate being sick.... :angry:
> *


man up focker


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 29 2009, 02:46 PM~14039126
> *:angry: ..fuck i hate having hiv.... :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

IM DRUNK!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 27 2009, 06:51 PM~14019742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the forks?


----------



## 817Lowrider

*T H E E

A R T I S T I C S* 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:​


----------



## Born 2 Die

wat up homey by any chance u know any one sellin one off dem air cylinders and how much they are running for i have decided to keep my red 26 and i wanna put the cylinder not pump cuz pumps are missions just let know if yall have any info on that


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

*T H E E

A R T I S T I C S* 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:​


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rofl:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 30 2009, 09:20 PM~14050168
> *:rofl:
> *


 :uh: :twak:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:machinegun:


----------



## Stilo-G

:guns:


----------



## Lil Spanks

found in off topic..


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 30 2009, 09:40 PM~14050305
> *found in off topic..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX,* dragonwars
*
Your Artistics right?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 30 2009, 11:02 PM~14050479
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Artistics.TX, dragonwars
> 
> Your Artistics right?
> *


yup


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 30 2009, 10:02 PM~14050479
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Artistics.TX, dragonwars
> 
> Your Artistics right?
> *


wonderin who dat is


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 31 2009, 12:02 AM~14050479
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Artistics.TX, dragonwars
> 
> Your Artistics right?
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 31 2009, 01:09 AM~14050523
> *:angry:
> *


NO?


----------



## Lil Spanks

:dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 31 2009, 01:54 AM~14050889
> *:dunno:
> *


O SHIT NEVER MIND THEN.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 30 2009, 09:41 PM~14050320
> *
> *


DOES THIS PERSON KNOW THEY SELL FLAT PANEL TELEVISIONS THAT YOU CAN MOUNT ON THE WALL? 

if my wall had the back end of a tv hangin like that, i'd go fuckin ballistic!!! not much space to post my pics of nude girls :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 28 2009, 07:53 PM~14031179
> *just found a 24" trike  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant really tell but the number is ah00108 im guessing its a 72
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you jacked it :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@May 31 2009, 02:38 AM~14051403
> *you jacked it :biggrin:
> *


XSFV


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

AT TODAYS CAR SHOW IN RIVERSIDE , CA


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 31 2009, 06:10 PM~14055032
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bring that shit to cali...fucker


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 31 2009, 12:02 AM~14050479
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Artistics.TX, dragonwars
> 
> Your Artistics right?
> *


yes it is ....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks+May 31 2009, 07:15 PM~14055065-->
> 
> 
> 
> bring that shit to cali...fucker
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next year when it gets painted again.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lil Spanks_@May 31 2009, 07:15 PM~14055072
> *yes it is ....
> *


Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 31 2009, 07:10 PM~14055032
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   
looks good juan


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 31 2009, 07:41 PM~14055284
> *
> looks good juan
> *


Thanks bro.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 31 2009, 06:59 PM~14056426
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bike lookin clean but the dog reminds me of a hipo


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 31 2009, 11:59 PM~14057705
> *bike lookin clean but the dog reminds me of a hipo
> *


Bet you wouldnt habe told him that. LOL he was a big boy.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 31 2009, 09:12 PM~14057842
> *Bet you wouldnt habe told him that. LOL he was a big boy.
> *


meh bullie pits are caca short stumpie legs n a fat body... asked my bro wat he tinks bout ur bike he said its CLEEAAAN den i asked him bout the dod he said it looks like a mini hippo haha


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 1 2009, 12:29 AM~14058022
> *meh bullie pits are caca short stumpie legs n a fat body... asked my bro wat he tinks bout ur bike he said its CLEEAAAN den i asked him bout the dod he said it looks like a mini hippo haha
> *


hahaha
:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

yo stilo you get that t-shirt thing worked out?


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 31 2009, 09:47 PM~14058208
> *yo stilo you get that t-shirt thing worked out?
> *


YUPP


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 31 2009, 11:11 PM~14058452
> *YUPP
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 31 2009, 08:59 PM~14056426
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look at the puppy :cheesy:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 30 2009, 10:40 PM~14050305
> *found in off topic..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


were u found it at! :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 31 2009, 07:10 PM~14055032
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Scrap it Start Over!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 1 2009, 11:04 AM~14060778
> *Scrap it Start Over!!
> *


thats the plan


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 1 2009, 10:32 AM~14061060
> *thats the plan
> *


 :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 1 2009, 09:32 AM~14061060
> *thats the plan
> *


Thats what are does so fuck it.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 1 2009, 12:14 PM~14061392
> *:angry:
> *


time to move on. I got a car that needs some love.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 1 2009, 11:21 AM~14061426
> *time to move on. I got a car that needs some love.
> *


same here


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 1 2009, 01:15 PM~14061965
> *same here
> *


 :biggrin: T.A. TX


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 1 2009, 12:45 PM~14062183
> *:biggrin:  T.A. TX
> *


tax?? :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 1 2009, 01:48 PM~14062207
> *tax?? :uh:
> *


TEXAS mudda fukkka


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 1 2009, 12:51 PM~14062233
> *TEXAS mudda fukkka
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

I FOUND BUCK... :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 1 2009, 02:27 PM~14062568
> *I FOUND BUCK... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ahahahah he look just like bach.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 1 2009, 02:24 PM~14062535
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Next stop.


----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 1 2009, 09:21 AM~14061426
> *time to move on. I got a car that needs some love.
> *


i just need a car


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Whats up guys? Whats knew?


----------



## 817Lowrider

another carshow


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 2 2009, 09:42 AM~14070914
> *Whats up guys? Whats knew?
> *


:dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 2 2009, 11:42 AM~14070914
> *Whats up guys? Whats knew?
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks+Jun 2 2009, 01:26 PM~14071383-->
> 
> 
> 
> :|
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Stilo-G_@Jun 2 2009, 01:25 PM~14071378
> *:dunno:
> *


assholes


----------



## Lil Spanks

yes sir


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 2 2009, 10:35 AM~14071473
> *assholes
> *


 :twak:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Thinking about putting a diamond tank on db. Should I do it?


----------



## Lil Spanks

u bearly built the bike..why redo....dumbasss


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 2 2009, 05:42 PM~14073930
> *u bearly built the bike..why redo....dumbasss
> *


It needs to be repainted. so I might as well add to it. Not till the off season ofcoarse.


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 2 2009, 12:35 PM~14071473
> *assholes
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 2 2009, 02:37 PM~13765215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 2 2009, 10:14 PM~14077187
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks cool, but what about a boxed in tank like you have on the downtube? keep the frame streamlined


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 2 2009, 10:16 PM~14077221
> *looks cool, but what about a boxed in tank like you have on the downtube?  keep the frame streamlined
> *


you mean sqaure the tank?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 2 2009, 10:17 PM~14077232
> *you mean sqaure the tank?
> *


uh huh


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 2 2009, 08:16 PM~14077221
> *looks cool, but what about a boxed in tank like you have on the downtube?  keep the frame streamlined
> *


x2 that would look good :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 2 2009, 10:19 PM~14077260
> *uh huh
> *


hmmm...


----------



## 817Lowrider

squared diamond tank or square the existing tank?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 2 2009, 09:14 PM~14077187
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 2 2009, 08:25 PM~14077334
> *squared diamond tank or square the existing tank?
> *


square existing :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 2 2009, 10:33 PM~14077415
> *square existing  :cheesy:
> *


not feeling that.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 2 2009, 08:33 PM~14077431
> *trying to feel on you.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 2 2009, 10:36 PM~14077474
> *:uh:
> *


gay!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 2 2009, 09:38 PM~14077500
> *gay! but i like
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

LAME!!!!!!!


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 2 2009, 11:33 PM~14078187
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 2 2009, 10:55 PM~14079267
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I wish the red stuff was lava and it melted everything in its path.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 3 2009, 12:59 AM~14079302
> *I wish the red stuff was lava and it melted everything in its path.
> *


----------



## BASH3R

notice how it goes around fort worth ignoring big people :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 2 2009, 11:03 PM~14079341
> *hurry up and fall into the ocean bitch
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+Jun 3 2009, 01:05 AM~14079371-->
> 
> 
> 
> notice how it goes around fort worth ignoring big people :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Jun 3 2009, 01:10 AM~14079421
> *
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I can dig it.


----------



## 817Lowrider

4-sho


----------



## show-bound

http://lonestarbrand.net/


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 31 2009, 05:02 PM~14054975
> *AT TODAYS CAR SHOW IN RIVERSIDE , CA
> 
> *


Man I love that Regal!!!


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 25 2009, 07:41 PM~13995020
> *MACTHES THE CAR :dunno:
> *


Nah!!! take it off... it's a Lowrider not a dunk!


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

Who's going to Nite Life c.c. car show in Santa Barbara on Sunday?? cuz Santa Barbara County and Ventura County chapters are going! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 3 2009, 12:24 AM~14079545
> *I can dig it.
> *


dig it


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

you dirty rat bastard,


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 3 2009, 01:00 PM~14083300
> *you dirty rat bastard,
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 3 2009, 03:25 PM~14084116
> *:|
> *


yeah Im talking to you!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 3 2009, 02:32 PM~14084214
> *yeah Im talking to you!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Feb 13 2007, 11:55 PM~7254731
> *714 865-1370 manuels bike shop
> THATS IT
> *


 :0


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

:cheesy:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jun 3 2009, 08:43 AM~14082124
> *Who's going to Nite Life c.c. car show in Santa Barbara on Sunday?? cuz Santa Barbara County and Ventura County chapters are going!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: See you guys there


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 3 2009, 03:51 PM~14085065
> *:biggrin: See you guys there
> *


pics???/


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jun 3 2009, 04:38 PM~14084950
> *:cheesy:
> *











Is this you bach?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 3 2009, 08:54 PM~14088095
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this you bach?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 3 2009, 09:55 PM~14088108
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

bingo.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 3 2009, 07:56 PM~14088124
> *bingo.
> *


we got a winner


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 3 2009, 08:57 PM~14088132
> *i love wenner
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 31 2009, 06:10 PM~14055032
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 3 2009, 10:08 PM~14088237
> *:uh:
> *


:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 3 2009, 09:10 PM~14088260
> *:|
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

ok soRRy FOR THE DELAY ON THE DATE OF THE PICNIC BUT MY DAD WAS WAITING ON THE O.C TO DECIDE ANYWAYS THE DATE IS GOING TO BE AUG.1sT we are STiLL TRyIN TO FIND A PARK SO I WILL LET YOU KNOE THE DEATAILS AS SOON AS I FIND OUT FROM THE BIG MAN HAHAHA


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 4 2009, 02:45 AM~14090890
> *ok soRRy FOR THE DELAY ON THE DATE OF THE PICNIC BUT MY DAD WAS WAITING ON THE O.C TO DECIDE ANYWAYS THE DATE IS GOING TO BE AUG.1sT we are STiLL TRyIN TO FIND A PARK SO I WILL LET YOU KNOE THE DEATAILS AS SOON AS I FIND OUT FROM THE BIG MAN HAHAHA
> *


4 sure. Casper siad he will pick us up from the airport. first thing is buy some corona when I get there. then check into my room. Aug 1st is a saturday. it should be a good weekend.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 4 2009, 12:55 AM~14090911
> *4 sure. Casper siad he will pick us up from the airport. first thing is buy some corona when I get there. then check into my room. Aug 1st is a saturday. it should be a good weekend.
> *


PICK YOU UP FROM WHERE LAX AIR PORT?? DATS FAR FOR HIM .....YUP ITS GONNA BEE FUN  :biggrin: HOPE yU LIKE iT dWN hERE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 4 2009, 02:57 AM~14090917
> *PICK YOU UP FROM WHERE LAX AIR PORT?? DATS FAR FOR HIM .....YUP ITS GONNA BEE FUN    :biggrin:  HOPE yU LIKE iT dWN hERE
> *


Yeah LAX. He said he will come get me. IDK? Im sure Cali is cool. I know Ill be home sick though. Texas stay on my mind. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Almost 5 in the morning. Cant sleep for shit.


----------



## Lil Spanks

he wont pick u up....ill pick u up a ontario airport faggg


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 4 2009, 01:03 AM~14090933
> *Yeah LAX. He said he will come get me. IDK? Im sure Cali is cool. I know Ill be home sick though. Texas stay on my mind. :biggrin:
> *


were gonna make you wear a socal shirt :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks+Jun 4 2009, 09:55 AM~14092212-->
> 
> 
> 
> he wont pick u up....ill pick u up a ontario airport faggg
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I should go to ontario airport?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BASH3R_@Jun 4 2009, 10:00 AM~14092249
> *were gonna make you wear a socal shirt  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Got me fukkked up!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 4 2009, 02:25 PM~14095760
> *
> Got me fukkked up!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 4 2009, 04:37 PM~14095858
> *:yes:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Jun 4 2009, 02:25 PM~14095760-->
> 
> 
> 
> Got me fukkked up!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :no: :no:
> just watch
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 4 2009, 02:37 PM~14095858
> *:yes:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

shittt


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 4 2009, 03:32 PM~14096244
> *shittt
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: just messin foo


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 4 2009, 02:40 PM~14095870
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 4 2009, 05:34 PM~14096261
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: just messin foo
> *


I know. I got to many so cal shirts as it is. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 2 2009, 11:59 PM~14079302
> *I wish the red stuff was lava and it melted everything in its path.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 2 2009, 09:38 PM~14077500
> *gay!
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BASH3R

meh


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jun 3 2009, 09:43 AM~14082124
> *Who's going to Nite Life c.c. car show in Santa Barbara on Sunday?? cuz Santa Barbara County and Ventura County chapters are going!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 5 2009, 08:48 AM~14102318
> *meh
> *


x2


----------



## OSO 805

I GOT MY FRAME BACK :cheesy:  REDY FOR THE SHOW :machinegun:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jun 5 2009, 10:26 AM~14103509
> *I GOT MY FRAME BACK  :cheesy:    REDY FOR THE SHOW :machinegun:
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 4 2009, 01:03 AM~14090933
> *Yeah LAX. He said he will come get me. IDK? Im sure Cali is cool. I know Ill be home sick though. Texas stay on my mind. :biggrin:
> *


Wait till you get here. Cali will take care of that.


----------



## Clown Confusion

YUP


----------



## BASH3R

aint nothing better then cali


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 5 2009, 12:45 PM~14105212
> *aint nothing better then cali
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 5 2009, 02:27 PM~14105072
> *Wait till you get here. Cali will take care of that.
> *


xstreetlow


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 5 2009, 01:45 PM~14105212
> *aint nothing better then cali
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks+Jun 5 2009, 03:13 PM~14105396-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BASH3R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Jun 5 2009, 02:45 PM~14105212
> *
> aint nothing better then cali
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsdown:
> [/b]
Click to expand...

X817


----------



## 817Lowrider

SOOOO...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> :thumbsdown:


X817 
[/quote]
:roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 5 2009, 01:13 PM~14105396
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


move to texas no one wants you here :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Whats poppin peeps?


----------



## Stilo-G

not much gettin da bike ready to go setup in little bit


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 6 2009, 02:02 PM~14112071
> *not much gettin da bike ready to go setup in little bit
> *


  just got my bottom bumper for my cutty.


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

i needed a ride to san bern. to at least check out the show, and wanted Art to give me a call on the same phone number i've had for 4 years. told a few members to let him know...still nothing....looks like my ass is stayin home. 

HAVE FUN :angry: 

got the bike out to bust it out. might as well throw it back in storage in the morning


----------



## 817Lowrider

stay positive Mike.


----------



## tequila sunrise

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14116477


----------



## runninlow




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

We took 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. Best bike :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## BASH3R

pics of the girl frame :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 7 2009, 06:22 PM~14119933
> *pics of the girl frame :cheesy:
> *


I didnt take any but it is pimp. cooming soon.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Dre gots more pics. I think...


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 7 2009, 04:14 PM~14119885
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pics...clean r1d3s


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 7 2009, 06:30 PM~14119992
> *nice pics...clean r1d3s
> *


Thanks were missing a few but were mostly there.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 7 2009, 04:34 PM~14120016
> *Thanks were missing a few but were mostly there.
> *


thats wats up...i like ya style thats my style...street n mild rite?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 7 2009, 06:36 PM~14120033
> *thats wats up...i like ya style thats my style...street n mild rite?
> *


Nope. Our Style is SCHWINN LOL regardless of class. Just got to be clean and classy.  
We got milds on its way. semis, streets and more. :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 7 2009, 04:46 PM~14120081
> *Nope. Our Style is SCHWINN LOL regardless of class. Just got to be clean and classy.
> We got milds on its way. semis, streets and more. :biggrin:
> *


oh i 4 got puros schwinn...still ya got good clean bikes and dedicated MEMBERS...


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 7 2009, 04:14 PM~14119885
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Your bicycle has came a long way very clean with detail  "PURO JUAN GOTTI"


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mr.casper+Jun 7 2009, 06:53 PM~14120132-->
> 
> 
> 
> oh i 4 got puros schwinn...still ya got good clean bikes and dedicated MEMBERS...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I appreciate the comments and respect. We as a Texas Chapter are mostly blood related family. We stick together and lowride together. Nothing but loyalty with us. That is what maks us dedicated. 1 Luv homie.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REC_@Jun 7 2009, 06:53 PM~14120133
> *Your bicycle has came a long way very clean with detail  "PURO JUAN GOTTI"
> *


Its what we strive for. Good Clean bicycles with Good Clean members. Any respect coming from King Rec is always appreciated. You really built a beautiful bike and cant wait to see the second version. PURO KING REC. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## REC

star posting info you have Cali family members


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 7 2009, 07:11 PM~14120237
> *star posting info you have Cali family members
> *


HUH?


----------



## REC

of the cali show


----------



## 817Lowrider

o


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 7 2009, 05:05 PM~14120207
> *I appreciate the comments and respect. We as a Texas Chapter are mostly blood related family. We stick together and lowride together. Nothing but loyalty with us. That is what maks us dedicated.  1 Luv homie.
> :
> *


ORRALE KEEP IT UP HOMIE!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 7 2009, 05:11 PM~14120237
> *star posting info you have Cali family members
> *




















:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

HEY BASHER HIT ME UP ONMYSPACE...ONE OF MY MEMBERS WANT THE FRAME


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 7 2009, 08:44 PM~14122003
> *HEY BASHER HIT ME UP ONMYSPACE...ONE OF MY MEMBERS WANT THE FRAME
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

:biggrin: 
FROM TODAyS SHOw..


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 7 2009, 09:27 PM~14122390
> *:biggrin:
> FROM TODAyS SHOw..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


woody :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

How did we do?


----------



## BASH3R

at nite life









best of show in and 2nd place special intrest

congrats to stilo with that 2nd place


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 7 2009, 09:34 PM~14122456
> *at nite life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best of show in and 2nd place special intrest
> 
> congrats to stilo with that 2nd place
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: STiLL RAPPiN32, *chevy_grl*
HEY HOE


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 7 2009, 10:00 PM~14122705
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: STiLL RAPPiN32, chevy_grl
> HEY HOE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

orly?


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 7 2009, 10:01 PM~14122725
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 7 2009, 10:06 PM~14122763
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, Li'l Eder

Suo homie? You got to SB?


----------



## 817Lowrider

:angry:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 7 2009, 09:34 PM~14122456
> *at nite life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best of show in and 2nd place special intrest
> 
> congrats to stilo with that 2nd place
> 
> 
> *


show was down :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

So yall showed today? :cheesy:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 7 2009, 11:01 PM~14123190
> *So yall showed today? :cheesy:
> *


 :0 hell yea it was was bad :biggrin: i heard you guys did good :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jun 8 2009, 01:05 AM~14123221
> *:0 hell yea it was was bad :biggrin:  i heard you guys did good :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :h5: PICS?


----------



## OSO 805

FINALLY I TOOK THE BIKE OUT


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## Lil Spanks

im next to the owner of mexia trike on the far right


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 8 2009, 08:01 AM~14124812
> *im next to the owner of mexia trike on the far right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


really?? I would of never known :0


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 7 2009, 06:30 PM~14119985
> *Dre gots more pics. I think...
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 8 2009, 09:34 AM~14125046
> *really?? I would of never known :0
> *


----------



## MEXICA

:h5:


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jun 8 2009, 10:01 AM~14125257
> *:h5:
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 8 2009, 11:16 AM~14125373
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I just wanted to go on here and thank Art for letting us stay at his place. I know he fucks around alot on here but is a real homie. I also want to say fuck juan gotti for not calling us back.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 8 2009, 11:57 AM~14125744
> *I just wanted to go on here and thank Art for letting us stay at his place. I know he fucks around alot on here but is a real homie. I also want to say fuck juan gotti for not calling us back.
> *


Man I was hella busy. had all kinds of shit I was doing,


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 8 2009, 10:00 AM~14125762
> *Man I was hella busy. had all kinds of shit I was doing,
> *


Now we all know that sanding your bumper is more important then your homies. :yes:


----------



## Clown Confusion

a cool dude in person


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 8 2009, 10:04 AM~14125810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a cool dude in person
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Jun 8 2009, 12:01 PM~14125779-->
> 
> 
> 
> Now we all know that sanding your bumper is more important then your homies.  :yes:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :happysad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Clown confution_@Jun 8 2009, 12:04 PM~14125810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a cool dude in person
> *


 :0 LOL


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 8 2009, 09:57 AM~14125744
> *I just wanted to go on here and thank Art for letting us stay at his place. I know he fucks around alot on here but is a real homie. I also want to say fuck juan gotti for not calling us back.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

BONER JAMS 03


----------



## 817Lowrider

ahahaha dres avitar ahahahah


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 8 2009, 11:16 AM~14125373
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


when you cutting?


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Jun 8 2009, 12:50 PM~14126219-->
> 
> 
> 
> ahahaha dres avitar ahahahah
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U likey!! :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Jun 8 2009, 12:52 PM~14126238
> *when you cutting?
> *


By this weekend!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Meh there aigt. still missing Handle Bars right?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Jun 8 2009, 11:16 AM~14125373-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Jun 8 2009, 12:54 PM~14126266
> *Meh there aigt. still missing Handle Bars right?
> *


pure hate 24/7


----------



## Lil Spanks

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Lil Spanks, *JUSTDEEZ*, BASH3R
:0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Clown confution+Jun 8 2009, 12:04 PM~14125810-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a cool dude in person
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lil Spanks_@Jun 8 2009, 01:08 PM~14126426
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Lil Spanks, JUSTDEEZ, BASH3R
> :0
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 8 2009, 01:08 PM~14126422
> *:cheesy:    :cheesy:
> 
> pure hate 24/7
> *


haha Im just bullshitten mijo.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 8 2009, 01:09 PM~14126437
> *haha Im just bullshitten mijo.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 8 2009, 01:10 PM~14126448
> *:scrutinize:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 8 2009, 12:09 PM~14126434
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: JUSTDEEZ, Artistics.TX, BASH3R
__________ /\________/\________ /\
__________ :biggrin: :biggrin: ____ :angry: :angry: ____ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 8 2009, 01:15 PM~14126502
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: JUSTDEEZ, Artistics.TX, BASH3R
> __________ /\________/\________        /\
> __________ :biggrin:  :biggrin: ____    :angry:  :angry:  ____          :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 8 2009, 12:15 PM~14126502
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: JUSTDEEZ, Artistics.TX, BASH3R
> __________ /\________/\________        /\
> __________ :biggrin:  :biggrin: ____    :angry:  :angry:  ____          :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## osorivera48

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 8 2009, 10:04 AM~14125810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a cool dude in person
> *


 :angry: :nono:


----------



## BASH3R

arties gonna get a phone call from oso :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 8 2009, 12:37 PM~14127531
> *arties gonna get a phone call from oso :0
> *


And then hes going to get one from me.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by osorivera48_@Jun 8 2009, 02:01 PM~14127021
> *:angry:  :nono:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 8 2009, 01:50 PM~14127689
> *And then hes going to get one from me.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

NO ****


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 8 2009, 03:33 PM~14128796
> *IM A ****
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

any pics from s.babra


----------



## 817Lowrider

I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH MIKE LOPEZ SR.

HE SAID AND I QUOTE *"*


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 8 2009, 04:48 PM~14130199
> *I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH MIKE LOPEZ SR.
> 
> HE SAID AND I QUOTE "
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 8 2009, 06:50 PM~14130220
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yep


----------



## 817Lowrider

New bikes coming out... Sneak Peak for it will look way better when it is done.
:0


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 8 2009, 05:48 PM~14130199
> *I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH MIKE LOPEZ SR.
> 
> HE SAID AND I QUOTE "
> 
> *


WHO???????????????


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 8 2009, 09:32 PM~14132128
> *WHO???????????????
> *


Mike Lopez


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 8 2009, 08:34 PM~14132150
> *Mike Lopez
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Stilo-G

:biggrin: the big bike turned them on


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 8 2009, 09:47 PM~14132342
> *:biggrin: the big bike turned them on
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 8 2009, 07:47 PM~14132342
> *:biggrin: the big bike turned them on
> *


where's the rest of the pics dawgy??


----------



## SUPREME69

WHOS THE LOCO THAT ASKED ME TO TAKE A PIC OF HIM AND THE PLAQUE? I WAS THE GUY TAKING PICS WITH THE STREETLOW HAT.


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 8 2009, 07:35 PM~14132159
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!!!


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 8 2009, 09:02 PM~14133380
> *WHOS THE LOCO THAT ASKED ME TO TAKE A PIC OF HIM AND THE PLAQUE? I WAS THE GUY TAKING PICS WITH THE STREETLOW HAT.
> *


It was me homie!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jun 8 2009, 08:05 PM~14133402
> *It was me homie!!
> *



ORALE IM UPLOADING PICS RIGHT NOW, ILL POST WHAT I TOOK


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jun 8 2009, 08:02 PM~14133371
> *where's the rest of the pics dawgy??
> *


the nite life topic


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 8 2009, 09:10 PM~14133481
> *ORALE IM UPLOADING PICS RIGHT NOW, ILL POST WHAT I TOOK
> *


Thanks homie!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 8 2009, 09:04 AM~14125810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a cool dude in person
> *


ONLY IF HE CALLS AND KEEPS HIS WORD :angry:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 8 2009, 09:11 PM~14133488
> *the nite life topic
> *


The ones you took of our bikes


----------



## Lil Spanks

THEE ARTISTICS B.C. CENTRAL COAST


----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## 817Lowrider

few more pics from the show


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## SUPREME69

SINCE THE BIKES ARE ALREADY UP, ILL JUST POST THIS ONE :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 8 2009, 10:04 AM~14125810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a cool dude in person
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 8 2009, 08:30 PM~14133793
> *SINCE THE BIKES ARE ALREADY UP, ILL JUST POST THIS ONE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha monhies was excited u were gona take his pic... post the bike pics :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 8 2009, 10:30 PM~14133793
> *SINCE THE BIKES ARE ALREADY UP, ILL JUST POST THIS ONE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOK AT FAT ASS CASPER IN THE BACKGROUP...AND MONCHIS BEEN HITTIN THE CHESSEBUGERS HUH :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

the homie ricky took these pics.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 8 2009, 11:30 PM~14133793
> *SINCE THE BIKES ARE ALREADY UP, ILL JUST POST THIS ONE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Congrats on your wins guys yalls bikes look bad ass


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 8 2009, 09:30 PM~14133793
> *SINCE THE BIKES ARE ALREADY UP, ILL JUST POST THIS ONE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for the pic homie


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 8 2009, 10:31 PM~14133808
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IM LOVIN THIS ONE


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 8 2009, 08:42 PM~14134014
> *IM LOVIN THIS ONE
> *


Yup those murals are bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 8 2009, 11:42 PM~14134014
> *IM LOVIN THIS ONE
> *


Dres bike. New faced part coming soon. those parts will go on dangerous.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 8 2009, 08:43 PM~14134037
> *Dres bike. New faced part coming soon. those parts will go on dangerous.
> *


wat happened wit dangerous old parts


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 8 2009, 11:44 PM~14134058
> *wat happened wit dangerous old parts
> *


you mean the custom twisted shit?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 8 2009, 08:45 PM~14134074
> *you mean the custom twisted shit?
> *


yea


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 8 2009, 11:52 PM~14134192
> *yea
> *


SOLD


----------



## Lil Spanks

:angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Kill the b.s. before it starts art.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 8 2009, 10:56 PM~14134260
> *Kill the b.s. before it starts art.
> *


???????????


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 8 2009, 11:55 PM~14134248
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wIGxKY5y6Mg&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wIGxKY5y6Mg&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


bs


----------



## Stilo-G

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

neutral.gif


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 8 2009, 09:18 PM~14134572
> *neutral.gif
> *


fail


----------



## 817Lowrider

*Artistics.TX 8472*
Lil Spanks 7735
eric ramos 4318
casper805 3336
show-bound 2307
NaturalHighII 2042
OSO 805 1641
socios b.c. prez 1618
BASH3R 1461
LILHOBBZ805 1272
:biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

whore


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 8 2009, 11:21 PM~14134614
> *whore
> *


X817


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 8 2009, 11:20 PM~14134602
> *Artistics.TX A BIG WHORE  8472
> Lil Spanks           8471
> eric ramos      4318
> casper805    3336
> show-bound  2307
> NaturalHighII  2042
> OSO 805      1641
> socios b.c. prez  1618
> BASH3R       1461
> LILHOBBZ805  1272
> :biggrin:
> *


:uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 9 2009, 12:19 AM~14134586
> *fail.gif
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

HATE HATE HATE!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 8 2009, 11:28 PM~14134689
> *HATE HATE HATE!!!
> *


I HATE YOU ANYWAYS


----------



## Stilo-G

:roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 9 2009, 12:30 AM~14134698
> *I HATE YOU ANYWAYS
> *


I think they like my swag


----------



## Lil Spanks

:nosad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 8 2009, 10:20 PM~14134602
> *Artistics.TX  8472
> Lil Spanks          7735
> eric ramos      4318
> casper805    3336
> show-bound  2307
> NaturalHighII  2042
> OSO 805      1641
> socios b.c. prez  1618
> BASH3R      1461
> LILHOBBZ805  1272
> :biggrin:
> *



socios b.c. prez	Sep 2003	40,687	392	3.31%
DUVAL	Nov 2003	23,469	98	0.83%
Artistics.TX	Jul 2006	29,133	82	0.69%
jojo67	Jan 2008	2,355	78	0.66%
King61!	Jun 2008	2,631	72	0.61%
D-Cheeze	Oct 2004	33,909	72	0.61%
louies90	Feb 2007	20,983	69	0.58%
40 packard	Jul 2008	135	68	0.57%
SOFTIN	Nov 2008	3,506	67	0.57%
ScandalusSeville83	Mar 2009	1,519	63	0.53%


----------



## show-bound

NOW ON SALE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, osorivera48



SUP OSO!


----------



## osorivera48

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 8 2009, 11:05 PM~14135079
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Artistics.TX, osorivera48
> SUP OSO!
> *


q-vo Oso go to sleep its too late for you to be up already


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 9 2009, 01:05 AM~14135079
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Artistics.TX, osorivera48
> SUP OSO!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by osorivera48_@Jun 9 2009, 01:10 AM~14135120
> *q-vo Oso go to sleep its too late for you to be up already
> *


Never sleep. Never miss a beat. :biggrin:


----------



## osorivera48

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 8 2009, 11:10 PM~14135126
> *:wave:
> *


whats sup foo


----------



## osorivera48

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 8 2009, 11:11 PM~14135132
> *Never sleep. Never miss a beat. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by osorivera48_@Jun 9 2009, 01:16 AM~14135154
> *whats sup foo
> *


GRINDIN!!!!!!!!! 

look waht i jsut found on the myspace! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 9 2009, 01:18 AM~14135178
> *GRINDIN!!!!!!!!!
> 
> look waht i jsut found on the myspace! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


READ BAG A FEW PAGES. THERES BETTER PICS. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

RIP!!!!!!!!!













:biggrin:


----------



## osorivera48

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 8 2009, 11:18 PM~14135178
> *GRINDIN!!!!!!!!!
> 
> look waht i jsut found on the myspace! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like your shirts keep up the good work


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by osorivera48_@Jun 9 2009, 01:34 AM~14135300
> *i like your shirts keep up the good work
> *


preciate that, more to come!!! MIGHT HAVE TO SEND A FEW OUT THERE SO DES CAN SHOOT SOME FLICKAS!! :cheesy:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 8 2009, 11:46 PM~14135392
> *preciate that, more to come!!!  MIGHT HAVE TO SEND A FEW OUT THERE SO DES CAN SHOOT SOME FLICKAS!! :cheesy:
> *


fOO i nEEd sOME MORE iNFo i dNT kNOE WHAT kINd oF gIRLS yOU LiKE 
HAHAHA 
HERE ARE SOME CHICKS AM USEING TO SHOOT


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 9 2009, 03:02 AM~14135788
> *fOO i nEEd sOME MORE iNFo i dNT kNOE WHAT kINd oF gIRLS yOU LiKE
> HAHAHA
> HERE ARE SOME CHICKS AM USEING TO SHOOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REALNESS !!! THATS WHAT I WANT!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I HAD ONE I WAS GOING TO SHOOT TODAY AND SHE FLAKED OUT ON ME!!!
ACTING ALL SHY AND SHIT!!!! THEY BE TAKING THOUSAND MYSPACE PICS!!!

I DID THE PHOTO SHOOT!!!!! FUCK it!!

IM NOT LOOKING FOR THAT BOMBSHELL FAKE BODIE ETc>> REALNESS!! 

NATURAL BUETY! LIEK THE FIRST ONE!!
2nd IS COOL ONLY IF THAT HER EVERYDAY!!! NAW WHA I MEEN..
3rd I DONT LIKE IT WHEN GIRLS DO THERE LIPS LIKE THAT....


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 9 2009, 01:07 AM~14135803
> *REALNESS !!! THATS WHAT I WANT!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I HAD ONE I WAS GOING TO SHOOT TODAY AND SHE FLAKED OUT ON ME!!!
> ACTING ALL SHY AND SHIT!!!!   THEY BE TAKING THOUSAND MYSPACE PICS!!!
> 
> I DID THE PHOTO SHOOT!!!!! FUCK it!!
> 
> IM NOT LOOKING FOR THAT BOMBSHELL FAKE BODIE ETc>> REALNESS!!
> 
> NATURAL BUETY! LIEK THE FIRST ONE!!
> 2nd IS COOL ONLY IF THAT HER EVERYDAY!!! NAW WHA I MEEN..
> 3rd I DONT LIKE IT WHEN GIRLS DO THERE LIPS LIKE THAT....
> *


HAHAHA DAMM YOUR PICKyy 
jk
uMM dEN iLL SAvE THE 1St oNE fOR yoU  
jUST lET ME kNOE wHEN yOU ARE READy

BUT NA dER ALL gONNA bEE LiKE THAT ..TRUST THE GOOD THANG WIT ME IS THAT AMA GURL AND DEy fEEL cOMFORTABLE WIT ME


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 9 2009, 03:12 AM~14135821
> *HAHAHA DAMM YOUR PICKyy
> jk
> uMM dEN iLL SAvE THE 1St oNE fOR yoU
> jUST lET ME kNOE wHEN yOU ARE READy
> 
> BUT NA dER ALL gONNA bEE LiKE THAT ..TRUST THE GOOD THANG WIT ME IS THAT AMA GURL AND DEy fEEL cOMFORTABLE WIT ME
> 
> *


in that case i want bikini bottoms.....lol


----------



## dominator

Are those bikes carved or that was their original design? I liked those designs that has twisted metals on them.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by dominator_@Jun 9 2009, 09:25 AM~14136748
> *Are those bikes carved or that was their original design? I liked those designs that has twisted metals on them.
> *


metal fabricated..welded, twistewith heat etc.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 9 2009, 02:02 AM~14135788
> *fOO i nEEd sOME MORE iNFo i dNT kNOE WHAT kINd oF gIRLS yOU LiKE
> HAHAHA
> HERE ARE SOME CHICKS AM USEING TO SHOOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  why hellllllllllllllllloooooooooo


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 9 2009, 09:25 AM~14137779
> *  why hellllllllllllllllloooooooooo
> *


its ok not all that


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 9 2009, 10:47 AM~14138028
> *its ok not all that
> *


like i said :angry:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 9 2009, 10:01 AM~14138180
> *like i said :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 9 2009, 11:11 AM~14138314
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 9 2009, 09:47 AM~14138028
> *its ok not all that
> *


hater :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

That was a good nap.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 9 2009, 04:16 PM~14142056
> *That was a good nap.
> *


I bet u were with art huh? :happysad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 9 2009, 06:27 PM~14142152
> *I bet u were with art huh? :happysad:
> *


NO ****! You would like that though. :|


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 9 2009, 04:29 PM~14142172
> *NO ****! You would like that though. :|
> *


no ****?? then what's that white thing driping down ur mouth??? :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 9 2009, 06:32 PM~14142202
> *no ****?? then what's that white thing driping down ur mouth??? :0
> *


mayo fool. I just ate a sammich. :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 9 2009, 03:48 PM~14141772
> *hater  :biggrin:
> *


u look better then that lol lol lol :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 9 2009, 04:35 PM~14142220
> *u look better then that lol lol lol :biggrin:
> *


:0


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 9 2009, 04:35 PM~14142220
> *u look better then that lol lol lol :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :twak: :nono:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 9 2009, 05:11 PM~14142565
> *:angry:  :twak:  :nono:
> *


haha I knew that was coming :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 9 2009, 05:14 PM~14142594
> *haha I knew that was coming :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

buhahahah


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 9 2009, 05:11 PM~14142565
> *:angry:  :twak:  :nono:
> *


lol lol lol


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 9 2009, 06:15 PM~14143284
> *lol lol lol
> *


who are you anyways ?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 9 2009, 04:48 PM~14141772
> *hater  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 9 2009, 06:33 PM~14143518
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

I have a fever.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 9 2009, 07:38 PM~14143561
> *
> *


hook up a homie


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 9 2009, 06:59 PM~14143822
> *hook up a homie
> *


oOH NOW AM YOUR HOMIE ????? 
HOOk iT Up WiT WHAT ???? :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 9 2009, 02:02 AM~14135788
> *fOO i nEEd sOME MORE iNFo i dNT kNOE WHAT kINd oF gIRLS yOU LiKE
> HAHAHA
> HERE ARE SOME CHICKS AM USEING TO SHOOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 9 2009, 07:04 PM~14143872
> *
> *


nice pics


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 9 2009, 08:17 PM~14144042
> *nice pics
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## BASH3R

*MANDATORY SHOW FOR ALL SO CAL. CHAPTERS!!!* 
except the members that are playing softball :uh: :|


----------



## BASH3R

:0


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 9 2009, 08:31 PM~14145016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playing softball  :uh:  :|
> *


*
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## BASH3R

:burn:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 9 2009, 09:31 PM~14145016
> *
> except the members that are playing softball  :uh:  :|
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 10 2009, 09:15 AM~14148707
> *
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:happysad:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 10 2009, 08:06 AM~14148631
> *
> *


we were supposed to hit that show hard


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:420:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 10 2009, 01:06 PM~14150254
> *:420:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 10 2009, 01:31 PM~14150422
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion

SUP ART HOWS IT GOING


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 10 2009, 12:55 PM~14150637
> *SUP ART HOWS IT GOING
> *


same ol crap  did u get the seat from raul?


----------



## Clown Confusion

NOT YET


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://ophanim.net/homies/c1/


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 10 2009, 12:45 PM~14151068
> *:0  :angry:
> *


You should see what I did today. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 10 2009, 02:30 PM~14151477
> *You should see what I did today.  :biggrin:
> *


pics :cheesy: ..pm.pics :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 10 2009, 04:23 PM~14151950
> *pics :cheesy: ..pm.pics :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks+Jun 10 2009, 02:23 PM~14151950-->
> 
> 
> 
> pics :cheesy: ..pm.pics :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a few hours cause I gotta go do some stuff
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Jun 10 2009, 02:24 PM~14151964
> *x2
> *


I will show you Aug 1st.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 10 2009, 04:27 PM~14151994
> *In a few hours cause I gotta go do some stuff
> I will show you Aug 1st.
> *



LAME


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 10 2009, 02:29 PM~14152011
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. hater_@Jun 10 2009, 04:31 PM~14152036
> *^^^
> *


Speak on it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 10 2009, 02:33 PM~14152046
> *Speak on it.
> *


I will Aug 1st.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Weather was fucken crazy!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Where yall at!


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 10 2009, 06:06 PM~14154786
> *Where yall at!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Sup Stilo?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 10 2009, 08:56 PM~14156839
> *Sup Stilo?
> *


brain stromin n u


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 10 2009, 11:57 PM~14156846
> *brain stromin n u
> *


x2 on ideas for my car. want to build a fiberglass compartment for the cutty.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 10 2009, 08:59 PM~14156878
> *x2 on ideas for my car. want to build a fiberglass compartment for the cutty.
> *


uffin: just no neons in da trunk... i just took da 26in apart gona get a make over :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 11 2009, 12:02 AM~14156929
> *uffin: just no neons in da trunk... i just took da 26in apart gona get a make over :biggrin:
> *


Maybe some red neon. :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 10 2009, 09:04 PM~14156952
> *Maybe some red neon.  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: hey got any 26in schwinns guy frames need sumtin for i can get rid of the huffy frame :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 10 2009, 03:43 PM~14152161
> *I will Aug 1st.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Jun 11 2009, 09:23 AM~14159443
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 11 2009, 12:08 AM~14156996
> *:twak: hey got any 26in schwinns guy frames  need sumtin for i can get rid of the huffy frame :biggrin:
> *


I do. when your ready let me know


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 11 2009, 08:00 AM~14159298
> *:roflmao:
> *


pm sent.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 11 2009, 10:49 AM~14160159
> *pm sent.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

what are you 2 homos up too?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 11 2009, 12:03 PM~14161347
> *what are you 2 homos up too?
> *


You will see Aug 1st.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 11 2009, 02:18 PM~14161496
> *You will see Aug 1st.
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 11 2009, 01:18 PM~14161496
> *You will see Aug 1st.
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX.

MEH!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 11 2009, 03:27 PM~14162142
> *MEH!!
> *


EGANGSTERISM AT ITS FINEST RIGHT HERE. :uh:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

wHOS GOING TO pLAy sOFt bALL ....????


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 11 2009, 04:57 PM~14163087
> *wHOS GOING TO pLAy sOFt bALL ....????
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 11 2009, 03:57 PM~14163087
> *wHOS GOING TO pLAy sOFt bALL ....????
> *


me......more info


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 11 2009, 05:07 PM~14164378
> *me......more info
> *


too bad im not there i wouldnt mine playing :0  
















































jp


----------



## Lil Spanks

waterboy


----------



## BASH3R

uffin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 11 2009, 08:05 PM~14165366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 11 2009, 09:05 PM~14165366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
> *


damn it man!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 11 2009, 08:48 PM~14165778
> *damn it man!
> *


x818


----------



## 817Lowrider

4 shou


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 11 2009, 09:02 PM~14165910
> *4 shou
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider

hater


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 11 2009, 09:28 PM~14166182
> *hater
> *


 :machinegun:


----------



## BASH3R

should have them done by the end of next week :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 11 2009, 04:07 PM~14164378
> *me......more info
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider

Soo... what should the trunk neon say?

I also fund some wires for the cutty.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 11 2009, 09:34 PM~14166248
> *Soo... what should the trunk neon say?
> 
> I also fund some wires for the cutty.
> *


it should say fat ass


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://www.texanwirewheels.com/products.html
peep the wheels.


----------



## Lil Spanks

W.T.F??????????????


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 11 2009, 10:40 PM~14166311
> *W.T.F??????????????
> *


bad ass uhh?


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 11 2009, 01:57 PM~14163087
> *wHOS GOING TO pLAy sOFt bALL ....????
> *


casper hit me up about that. i haven't played in YEARS. last time i threw a ball i tore a muscle in my neck. didn't know my gun shot wound was still healing on the inside. all i'm gonna say is








ouch. 

where is it gonna be? us vs. who? or is it gonna be within the club?


----------



## Lil Spanks

OTHER CLUBS....PLAY MIKE.........SHOW THEM UR SKILLS


----------



## tequila sunrise

skills in softball????my fat, slow, diabetic ass? camera skills is the only skills i got. DESI SHOULD BRING SOME OF HER MODELS FOR CHEERLEADERS!!! i know there aren't cheerleaders in baseball...but hey, why not?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jun 11 2009, 10:47 PM~14166396
> *skills in softball????my fat, slow, diabetic ass? camera skills is the only skills i got. DESI SHOULD BRING SOME OF HER MODELS FOR CHEERLEADERS!!! i know there aren't cheerleaders in baseball...but hey, why not?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jun 11 2009, 09:47 PM~14166396
> *skills in softball????my fat, slow, diabetic ass? camera skills is the only skills i got. DESI SHOULD BRING SOME OF HER MODELS FOR CHEERLEADERS!!! i know there aren't cheerleaders in baseball...but hey, why not?
> *


 :roflmao: IN TIGHT SKIRTS


----------



## 817Lowrider

Soooo Art where am I staying when I go down there and for how long?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 11 2009, 10:00 PM~14166545
> *Soooo Art where am I staying when I go down there and for how long?
> *


HOW LONG ARE YOU GOING TO STAY?


----------



## Lil Spanks

COME FRIDAY AND LEAVE MONDAY???? :dunno: ..SUNDAY U CAN ROLL WITH ME TO A CAR SHOW IN THE G RIDE


----------



## 817Lowrider

I was kinda thinking almost 2 weeks July 24th till August 3rd. OHHH


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 11 2009, 09:04 PM~14166592
> *I was kinda thinking almost 2 weeks July 24th till August 3rd. OHHH
> *


July 24th is the Imperials show I think. Thats a good show to go to.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 11 2009, 09:06 PM~14166612
> *July 24th is the Imperials show I think. Thats a good show to go to.
> *


My bad July 19th.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Wanna go early for Wego SB


----------



## Lil Spanks

come twice???


----------



## 817Lowrider

thats $$$


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 11 2009, 11:09 PM~14166653
> *come twice???
> *


no ****.


----------



## 817Lowrider

peep these 26's mayne.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 11 2009, 10:21 PM~14166796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peep these 26's mayne.
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 11 2009, 09:21 PM~14166796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peep these 26's mayne.
> *


get that shit out of here :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 11 2009, 10:34 PM~14166994
> *get that shit out of here  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 11 2009, 10:21 PM~14166796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peep these 26's mayne.
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 11 2009, 10:21 PM~14166796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peep these 26's mayne.
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

i saw this and was like whoooooooooooooaaaa


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 11 2009, 07:38 PM~14166295
> *http://www.texanwirewheels.com/products.html
> peep the wheels.
> *


clean im gona put these on my moms benz wit sum vouges


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 12 2009, 12:38 AM~14167868
> *clean im gona put these on my moms benz wit sum vouges
> *


holla atcha boi wen you fiddin to poot dem on mayne.


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

do da damn thang.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 11 2009, 09:46 PM~14167964
> *do da damn thang.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 12 2009, 12:49 AM~14167991
> *:dunno:
> *


4 sho


----------



## Stilo-G

:|


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

OK FOR THE sOFBALL My DAD SAID THAT THEY WILL POST UP WHAT PARk... yOU GUYS WILL BE PRACTEING AT 
MOSTLY ALL PARACTICES *WiLL BE HELd ON SUNdAyS*
(BUT NOT SURE yET)
gEORGE iS WORKING ON GETiNG EVERyTHING TOGTHER 
HERE IS THE FLYER 







:biggrin: :biggrin: 
oOH && CHEERLEADERS uMMM AM wORkIN ON THAT


----------



## Stilo-G

im down if i had a ride


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 11 2009, 07:50 PM~14166439
> *:roflmao: IN TIGHT SKIRTS
> *


 :nono: get it right....booty shorts!!

and thanks des!


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 11 2009, 10:17 PM~14168253
> *OK FOR THE sOFBALL My DAD SAID THAT THEY WILL POST UP WHAT PARk... yOU GUYS WILL BE PRACTEING AT
> MOSTLY ALL PARACTICES WiLL BE HELd ON SUNdAyS
> (BUT NOT SURE yET)
> gEORGE iS WORKING ON GETiNG EVERyTHING TOGTHER
> HERE IS THE FLYER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> oOH && CHEERLEADERS uMMM AM wORkIN ON THAT
> *


i'd say practice westwind park, ontario. nice, big fields. COME MY WAY FOR A CHANGE


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jun 11 2009, 11:20 PM~14168275
> *:nono: get it right....booty shorts!!
> 
> and thanks des!
> *


yOUR gONNA dO iT ?


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 11 2009, 10:22 PM~14168295
> *yOUR gONNA dO iT ?
> *


hey, never thought 'bout that........hmm. off to the tanning salon i go!!:biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jun 11 2009, 11:22 PM~14168289
> *i'd say practice westwind park, ontario. nice, big fields. COME MY WAY FOR A CHANGE
> *


yA wE wOULd BUT iS dEpENDz b-KUz wE ALWAyz mEET HALf WAy fOR EVERyONE


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jun 11 2009, 11:23 PM~14168306
> *hey, never thought 'bout that........hmm. off to the tanning salon i go!!:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 11 2009, 10:24 PM~14168310
> *yA wE wOULd BUT iS dEpENDz b-KUz wE ALWAyz mEET HALf WAy fOR EVERyONE
> *


dats like thousand oaks for me hehe


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jun 11 2009, 10:22 PM~14168289
> *i'd say practice westwind park, ontario. nice, big fields. COME MY WAY FOR A CHANGE
> *


better yet, there is a jr high with a HUGE field within riding distance from me. the park gets too crowded.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 11 2009, 10:24 PM~14168310
> *yA wE wOULd BUT iS dEpENDz b-KUz wE ALWAyz mEET HALf WAy fOR EVERyONE
> *


true, sounds fair :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 11 2009, 08:57 PM~14167359
> *i saw this and was like whoooooooooooooaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gotta get me one of those. they should have a bobby brown /whitney version and TRIPLE the amount of coke


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jun 11 2009, 10:29 PM~14168361
> *gotta get me one of those. they should have a bobby brown /whitney version and TRIPLE the amount of coke
> *


haha


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G+Jun 11 2009, 11:25 PM~14168325-->
> 
> 
> 
> dats like thousand oaks for me hehe
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tequila sunrise_@Jun 11 2009, 11:26 PM~14168339
> *true, sounds fair :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G

some one give me a ride im down!!!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: STiLL RAPPiN32, *osorivera48*

OoH Wow The BiG MAN wATCHiNG US :0


----------



## Stilo-G

hno: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## 817Lowrider

o shit. every one be cool.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:420:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 12 2009, 12:17 AM~14168253
> *OK FOR THE sOFBALL My DAD SAID THAT THEY WILL POST UP WHAT PARk... yOU GUYS WILL BE PRACTEING AT
> MOSTLY ALL PARACTICES WiLL BE HELd ON SUNdAyS
> (BUT NOT SURE yET)
> gEORGE iS WORKING ON GETiNG EVERyTHING TOGTHER
> HERE IS THE FLYER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> oOH && CHEERLEADERS uMMM AM wORkIN ON THAT
> *


let me know :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 12 2009, 08:46 AM~14169527
> *:420:
> *


DAMN BACK AT WORK?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 12 2009, 10:28 AM~14170637
> *DAMN BACK AT WORK?
> *


u work :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 12 2009, 11:29 AM~14170651
> *u work  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


Not me dumb ass. My brother. :angry: fukkk you


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 12 2009, 10:36 AM~14170702
> *Not me dumb ass. My brother. :angry:  fukkk you
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider

butt head


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 12 2009, 11:28 AM~14170637
> *DAMN BACK AT WORK?
> *


 :yes: Left here last nite at 1:30am checked back in at 7:45am. DEDICATED Young Grasshopper!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 12 2009, 12:42 PM~14171190
> *:yes: Left here last nite at 1:30am checked back in at 7:45am. DEDICATED Young Grasshopper!
> *


Shit tell me about it. I left LayItLow at 2:30am. Got back on at 12:00pm. Shit looks like its gonna be another long day too. :uh: damn did thomas stay too?


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 12 2009, 12:44 PM~14171211
> *Shit tell me about it. I left LayItLow at 2:30am. Got back on at 12:00pm. Shit looks like its gonna be another long day too. :uh: damn did thomas stay too?
> *


  If I gotta stay that foo gotta stay!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 12 2009, 10:44 AM~14171211
> *Shit tell me about it. I left LayItLow at 2:30am. Got back on at 12:00pm. Shit looks like its gonna be another long day too. :uh: damn did thomas stay too?
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 12 2009, 01:45 PM~14171820
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 12 2009, 12:45 PM~14171820
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

BORED!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

:yessad:


----------



## tequila sunrise

GROUPE picnic in riverside this sunday. not gonna say if im gonna go or not, ( depends if i get to use my dad's truck) but it should be a good picnic


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jun 12 2009, 09:20 PM~14176098
> *GROUPE picnic in riverside this sunday. not gonna say if im gonna go or not, ( depends if i get to use my dad's truck) but it should be a good picnic
> *


ill be there..with the ride


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

Morning fellas


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 13 2009, 09:50 AM~14179404
> *Morning fellas
> *


top of da mornin to ya


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 13 2009, 10:50 AM~14179407
> *top of da mornin to ya
> *


X2


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 13 2009, 12:50 PM~14179407
> *top of da mornin to ya
> *


almost 1pm here. haha


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 13 2009, 12:51 PM~14179412
> *X2
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 13 2009, 10:51 AM~14179418
> *
> *


whatcha got going on today?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 13 2009, 09:51 AM~14179413
> *almost 1pm here. haha
> *


bout to be 11 here damm it i missed breakfast at mcdonalds


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 13 2009, 12:53 PM~14179424
> *bout to be 11 here damm it i missed breakfast at mcdonalds
> *






You were to busy doing this.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 13 2009, 12:52 PM~14179419
> *whatcha got going on today?
> *


clean up the cutty for a cruise tonight.
and then...


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 13 2009, 09:57 AM~14179449
> *
> 
> 
> 
> You were to busy doing this.
> *


no that was last night and later on today :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 13 2009, 01:00 PM~14179460
> *no that was last night and later on today :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 13 2009, 10:58 AM~14179454
> *clean up the cutty for a cruise tonight.
> and then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see.


----------



## 817Lowrider

and what kind of shenanigans you getting in to Raul?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 13 2009, 11:05 AM~14179483
> *and what kind of shenanigans you getting in to Raul?
> *


I had some plans to do alot of bike related things today but my plans got kinda messed up. So now Im probably going to go check out a movie with my brother cause we havent hung out in a while.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 13 2009, 01:33 PM~14179667
> *I had some plans to do alot of bike related things today but my plans got kinda messed up. So now Im probably going to go check out a movie with my brother cause we havent hung out in a while.
> *


owe... Nice.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 13 2009, 11:33 AM~14179674
> *owe... Nice.
> *


You need to talk to Eric R. I think he needs it.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 13 2009, 01:35 PM~14179686
> *You need to talk to Eric R. I think he needs it.
> *


word? Shoot me a pm...


----------



## joe bristol

ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Does anyone else think this looks like Casper? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1qvBcswLhA


----------



## socios b.c. prez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: socios b.c. prez, casper805

:wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 13 2009, 08:42 PM~14183306
> *Does anyone else think this looks like Casper?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1qvBcswLhA
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 13 2009, 10:46 PM~14183781
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *










:0


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 14 2009, 03:37 PM~14187202
> *uffin:
> *


Look it's "STILL-HO-Gay"!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jun 14 2009, 03:48 PM~14187581
> *Look it's "STILL-HO-Gay"!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsdown:
> *


this bola de masa has jokes :uh:


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 14 2009, 05:01 PM~14187649
> *this bola td masa has jokes :uh:
> *


WHAT DID U SAY "TRASH3R"???? :uh:  :dunno:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jun 14 2009, 04:04 PM~14187669
> *WHAT DID U SAY "TRASH3R"???? :uh:    :dunno:
> *


lets just try to be nice and walk around the fat ass and pretend we didn't notice anything


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 14 2009, 05:12 PM~14187714
> *lets just try to be nice and walk around the fat ass and pretend we didn't notice anything
> *



U CAN WALK AROUND JUANGOTTI IF U WANT-I'LL PASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 14 2009, 03:12 PM~14187714
> *lets just try to be nice and walk around the fat ass and pretend we didn't notice anything
> *


how cant we notice 3000 pounds of shit


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 14 2009, 06:13 PM~14188095
> *how cant we notice THAT I JUST ATE 3000 pounds of shit
> *





:barf:


----------



## 817Lowrider

keep the comments out the thread.


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 14 2009, 06:18 PM~14188140
> *keep the comments out the thread.
> *



OK........ JUANITA :uh:


----------



## 2lowsyn

BOO does any one remember me ?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jun 14 2009, 04:20 PM~14188166
> *BOO does any one remember me ?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jun 14 2009, 07:20 PM~14188166
> *BOO does any one remember me ?
> *


see you in July. You need your shirts fool. new shirts.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 14 2009, 04:18 PM~14188140
> *keep the comments out the thread.
> *


----------



## 2lowsyn

idk i realy want to go with the ones i got. but if i can ill get some new ones, right know im trying to make the frame look more ,,,,,.... professional  so i dont get cut with the points no more


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jun 14 2009, 07:26 PM~14188210
> *idk i realy want to go with the ones i got. but if i can ill get some new ones, right know im trying to make the frame look more ,,,,,.... professional  so i dont get cut with the points no more
> *


even if you dont got a bike try and make it.


----------



## 2lowsyn

OH no ill have a bike but yha if i dont ill still be there.i really want to meet you guys fo sho. OH mat will be ther to bro


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jun 14 2009, 07:30 PM~14188244
> *OH no ill have a bike but yha if i dont ill still be there.i really want to meet you guys fo sho. OH mat will be ther to bro
> *


cool. Ill pm you some club info we need to talk about.


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP BROTHAZ...GOOD TIMES PASSING THROUGH


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 14 2009, 04:33 PM~14188266
> *WUZ UP BROTHAZ...GOOD TIMES PASSING THROUGH
> *


Wud up


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 14 2009, 05:33 PM~14188269
> *Wud up
> *


JUST WATCHING THE FINALS...LAKERS R LOOSING!!!! :angry:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 14 2009, 04:34 PM~14188280
> *JUST WATCHING THE FINALS...LAKERS R LOOSING!!!! :angry:
> *


oh shit the game forgot about it :angry:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 14 2009, 05:35 PM~14188290
> *oh shit the game forgot about it  :angry:
> *


THE FIRST QUARTER IS JUST OVER...


----------



## Lil Spanks

AT TODAYS PICNIC FOR GROUPE..C.C
















SHE WAS HOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 14 2009, 05:34 PM~14188776
> *AT TODAYS PICNIC FOR GROUPE..C.C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHE WAS HOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BASH3R

x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 14 2009, 06:34 PM~14188776
> *AT TODAYS PICNIC FOR GROUPE..C.C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHE WAS HOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Your dad took the caddy out.


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jun 14 2009, 11:30 PM~14191569
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

another monday.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jun 14 2009, 09:30 PM~14191569
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


came out clean ha u n monchies were gettin ur bikes ready before da show


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jun 14 2009, 10:30 PM~14191569
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where's the hydro pump?? :0


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 14 2009, 05:18 PM~14188140
> *keep the comments out the thread.
> *


THANk yOU


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 14 2009, 11:56 PM~14191821
> *another monday.
> *


AND YOUR STILL GAY


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 14 2009, 11:23 PM~14192036
> *where's the hydro pump?? :0
> *


ART STILL HAS IT


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jun 15 2009, 02:51 AM~14192575
> *ART STILL HAS IT
> *


  no worrrryyyyy


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 15 2009, 09:03 AM~14194009
> * no worrrryyyyy
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## Lil Spanks

:machinegun:


----------



## NaturalHighII

Wats up ppl!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 15 2009, 07:06 PM~14198955
> *Wats up ppl!
> *


Its a ghost! sup roger :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 15 2009, 06:06 PM~14198955
> *Wats up ppl!
> *


oooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh shittttttttttttttt :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NaturalHighII

sup guys, im coming to make sure artie is running shit right before i have to overthrow him, lol jk


----------



## NaturalHighII

sup juan hows everything out there in tx


----------



## Lil Spanks

i step down so casper runs this shit for now


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 15 2009, 07:22 PM~14199113
> *sup juan hows everything out there in tx
> *


  good homie. just trying to be a legit club.


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## NaturalHighII

well those aren't such good news are they?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 16 2009, 01:39 AM~14203396
> *well those aren't such good news are they?
> *


huh?


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 15 2009, 11:39 PM~14203396
> *well those aren't such good news are they?
> *


HAHAHA NOPE IT ISNT :roflmao:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Juan when we getting molded plaques!! LMK!!


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 15 2009, 05:06 PM~14198955
> *Wats up ppl!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 16 2009, 09:41 AM~14204797
> *Juan when we getting molded plaques!! LMK!!
> *


waiting on you.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 16 2009, 02:42 PM~14207548
> *:|
> *


pm sent


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 16 2009, 03:46 PM~14208713
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Jun 16 2009, 08:37 AM~14205128
> *:0  :0
> *


LET ME SEE YOUR TAT !!! i HEARd yOU gOT THE cLUb NAME !!! :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

post it up.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 16 2009, 05:53 PM~14209836
> *LET ME SEE YOUR TAT !!! i HEARd yOU gOT THE cLUb NAME !!!  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 16 2009, 10:34 PM~14212206
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


any one else besides art got the club tatted up?


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 16 2009, 08:35 PM~14212219
> *any one else besides art got the club tatted up?
> *


UMM MY DAD ...ARTTY UMM ERIC .... MY BRO..RIP...ALOMOST ALL THE GUYS FROM THE C.C....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 16 2009, 10:36 PM~14212234
> *UMM MY DAD ...ARTTY UMM ERIC .... MY BRO..RIP...ALOMOST ALL THE GUYS FROM THE C.C....
> *


pics


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 16 2009, 09:37 PM~14212246
> *pics
> *


give me a sec


----------



## Lil Spanks

I DID MY SELF WITH A HOME MADE..


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 16 2009, 08:35 PM~14212219
> *any one else besides art got the club tatted up?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 16 2009, 10:57 PM~14212503
> *:biggrin:
> *


post pics


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 16 2009, 10:12 PM~14212667
> *post pics
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 16 2009, 11:13 PM~14212681
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 16 2009, 10:20 PM~14212768
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

fo sho


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

:uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 15 2009, 10:43 PM~14203419
> *HAHAHA NOPE IT ISNT  :roflmao:
> *


you know exactly what im talking about


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Jun 16 2009, 07:37 AM~14205128
> *:0  :0
> *


wats up eric....


----------



## 817Lowrider

NEW BIKES NEW BIKES NEW BIKES


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 17 2009, 01:31 PM~14218577
> * NEW BIKES NEW BIKES NEW BIKES
> *


 hno:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 17 2009, 12:31 PM~14218577
> * NEW BIKES NEW BIKES NEW BIKES
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

yes sir. Sneak Peeks?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 17 2009, 04:44 PM~14220430
> *yes sir. Sneak Peeks?
> *


lets c them??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 17 2009, 06:28 PM~14220844
> *lets c them??
> *


I posted ours. post yalls


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 17 2009, 12:11 PM~14218386
> *you know exactly what im talking about
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 12 2009, 12:17 AM~14168253
> *OK FOR THE sOFBALL My DAD SAID THAT THEY WILL POST UP WHAT PARk... yOU GUYS WILL BE PRACTEING AT
> MOSTLY ALL PARACTICES WiLL BE HELd ON SUNdAyS
> (BUT NOT SURE yET)
> gEORGE iS WORKING ON GETiNG EVERyTHING TOGTHER
> HERE IS THE FLYER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> oOH && CHEERLEADERS uMMM AM wORkIN ON THAT
> *


?????????


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 17 2009, 09:15 PM~14222435
> *:dunno:
> *


Post a bigger pic of your avi!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 17 2009, 08:53 PM~14222939
> *Post a bigger pic of your avi!
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## eric ramos

ur mom art i hate you and juan


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 17 2009, 09:33 PM~14223479
> *ur mom art i hate you and juan
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 17 2009, 10:33 PM~14223479
> *ur mom art i hate you and juan
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

nice 12 artie 
call me u hoe bag


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 17 2009, 10:33 PM~14223479
> *ur mom art i hate you and juan
> *


where you been fukka?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 17 2009, 10:45 PM~14223604
> *nice 12 artie
> call me u hoe bag
> *


hows Burque?


----------



## eric ramos

anthony


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 17 2009, 10:48 PM~14223646
> *anthony
> *


no burque after all? You going to Odessa?


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 17 2009, 08:45 PM~14223608
> *where you been fukka?
> *


myspace and painting 
low lifingin


----------



## eric ramos

in october??????????novembr


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 17 2009, 10:49 PM~14223663
> *myspace and painting
> low lifingin
> *


should show your face around here more often.

i vote more eric, less juan


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos+Jun 17 2009, 10:49 PM~14223668-->
> 
> 
> 
> in october??????????novembr
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 17 2009, 10:51 PM~14223686
> *should show your face around here more often.
> 
> i vote more eric, less juan
> *


  You going to San Anto?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 17 2009, 10:53 PM~14223721
> *
> You going to San Anto?
> *


i dunno. when? i forget


----------



## eric ramos

hahaha damn really that bad 
its cus my insternt is slow 
and pics take forever to load but fuck it 
fuck u juan ha 
the bikes back on track lil by lil


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Jun 17 2009, 10:56 PM~14223759-->
> 
> 
> 
> i dunno.  when?  i forget
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4th of july weekend.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eric ramos_@Jun 17 2009, 10:58 PM~14223785
> *hahaha damn really that bad
> its cus my insternt is slow
> and pics take forever to load but fuck it
> fuck u juan ha
> the bikes back on track lil by lil
> *


Thats good to hear. I have a list of shit for DB. I am debating of finishing it or leaving it alone.


----------



## eric ramos

finish 
well lil guy has the frame as of today rite
then paint 
murals 
finish the bars n engrave 
fuck a display 
and the bikes done maybe an air set up 
thats it 
i hope i can get that in a budget of of 2500


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 17 2009, 11:03 PM~14223853
> *finish
> well lil guy has the frame as of today rite
> then paint
> murals
> finish the bars n engrave
> fuck a display
> and the bikes done maybe an air set up
> thats it
> i hope i can get that in a budget of of 2500
> *


I need some SS bars. and a banana seat.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 17 2009, 11:01 PM~14223820
> *4th of july weekend.
> *


nah


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 17 2009, 11:05 PM~14223893
> *nah
> *


I need a SS bars. Cad me up some.


----------



## eric ramos

the cruser seat aint cuttin it huh fo 
who cut out the ccbar?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 17 2009, 11:07 PM~14223919
> *the cruser seat aint cuttin it huh fo
> who cut out the ccbar?
> *


Ill get em cut locally. or Jagster.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 17 2009, 09:45 PM~14223604
> *nice 12 artie
> call me u hoe bag
> *


  :0


----------



## eric ramos

were ur mom 
i need some more faced shit
is dtwist still in lil i need some shit


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 17 2009, 11:11 PM~14223988
> *were ur mom
> i need some more faced shit
> is dtwist still in lil i need some shit
> *


yes he is.


----------



## eric ramos

have u goten shit lately o smoting bitch whore


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 17 2009, 11:13 PM~14224018
> *have u goten shit lately o smoting bitch whore
> *


nope.


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## 817Lowrider

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

meh


----------



## Lil Spanks

mehhhhh


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Lil Spanks, socios b.c. prez
:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 18 2009, 12:07 AM~14225467
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Lil Spanks, socios b.c. prez
> :cheesy:
> *


pm sent.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 18 2009, 01:15 AM~14225516
> *pm sent.
> *


PM SENT CUPCAKE


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 18 2009, 12:17 AM~14225531
> *PM SENT CUPCAKE
> *


Speaking of cupcakes, I talked to Eric today.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 16 2009, 09:34 PM~14212206
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 17 2009, 07:51 PM~14222913
> *?????????
> *


WELL I HEARD MY DAD TALKING AND HE SAID PRACTICE NEXT SUNDAy :biggrin: ILL LET YU KNOE WHERE


----------



## 817Lowrider

Pix when yall practice. haha


----------



## eric ramos

im more of a muffin cupcakes are gay like art


----------



## 817Lowrider

No ****


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 18 2009, 11:15 AM~14228442
> *im more of a muffin cupcakes are gay like art
> *


neta?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 18 2009, 12:15 PM~14228442
> *im more of a muffin cupcakes are gay like art
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 18 2009, 09:46 AM~14227606
> *Pix when yall practice. haha
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

MY BIKE AT THE SHOW


----------



## OSO 805

DAM THE PIC IS BIG


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jun 18 2009, 06:16 PM~14231508
> *MY BIKE AT THE SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   

looks real good


----------



## 817Lowrider

Man Im bored. Debating on faced parts for dangerous...


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 17 2009, 12:12 PM~14218394
> *wats up eric....
> *


wass up :biggrin:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 16 2009, 04:53 PM~14209836
> *LET ME SEE YOUR TAT !!! i HEARd yOU gOT THE cLUb NAME !!!  :0  :0
> *


who told u :uh:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Jun 18 2009, 04:35 PM~14231727
> *who told u  :uh:
> *


HAHA i gOT pEPz fOo


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 18 2009, 05:31 PM~14232420
> *HAHA i gOT pEPz fOo
> *


im sure u do yea a have tattooed i dirret my self i was bored so i just did it in not finish with it yet i still need to add some shading to it and put something in the banner


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 18 2009, 06:29 PM~14231638
> *Man Im bored. Debating on faced parts for dangerous...
> *


IS DANGEROUS PART OF THE BUILD OFF JUAN


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 18 2009, 06:42 PM~14233196
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks ***. :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

haha


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 18 2009, 12:08 AM~14225738
> *WELL I HEARD MY DAD TALKING AND HE SAID PRACTICE NEXT SUNDAy  :biggrin:  ILL LET YU KNOE WHERE
> *


should be fun!!! LET'S KICK SOME ASS!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jun 18 2009, 03:16 PM~14231508
> *MY BIKE AT THE SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CLEAN ASS PAINT JOB, for some reason i am really liking that color :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jun 18 2009, 08:03 PM~14233881
> *CLEAN ASS PAINT JOB, for some reason i am really liking that color :biggrin:
> *


IN THE SUN IT LOOKS X10 BETER  ILL TAKE SOME PICS


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 19 2009, 09:29 AM~14231638
> *Man Im bored. Masturbating near open flame is dangerous...seriously
> *


 :0


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jun 18 2009, 04:16 PM~14231508
> *MY BIKE AT THE SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS GOING TO BE FOR SALE SOON  :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jun 18 2009, 10:50 PM~14234371
> *:0
> *


Man I have never dont that. I would bet it is... Sup Mitch how is like down under? Is there a mrs 26? :biggrin: PICS?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jun 18 2009, 09:52 PM~14234386
> *THIS IS GOING TO BE FOR SALE SOON   :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Artistics.TX, NaturalHighII, Lil Spanks, dragonwars


:h5: :h5: 

Hi 5 mudda fukkas


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 18 2009, 10:26 PM~14234748
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Artistics.TX, NaturalHighII, Lil Spanks, dragonwars
> :h5:  :h5:
> 
> Hi 5 mudda fukkas
> *


ur mom :angry:


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 19 2009, 02:03 PM~14234511
> *Man I have never dont that. I would bet it is... Sup Mitch how is like down under? Is there a mrs 26? :biggrin:  PICS?
> *


things are goin pretty good dude, had an interview for a job today..hoping that went well..
haha nah dont have myself a woman at the moment.

how about you mate?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 18 2009, 11:29 PM~14234784
> *ur mom :angry:
> *


Is crashed out. hats poppin mijo.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 18 2009, 10:29 PM~14234797
> *Is crashed out. hats poppin mijo.
> *


queeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jun 18 2009, 11:29 PM~14234796
> *things are goin pretty good dude, had an interview for a job today..hoping that went well..
> haha nah dont have myself a woman at the moment.
> 
> how about you mate?
> *


doing good. chillen unemployed.  




5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Artistics.TX, mitchell26, ericg, dragonwars, Lil Spanks

ericg I need some cutty parts!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 18 2009, 11:32 PM~14234852
> *queeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer
> *


yes you are.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 18 2009, 10:32 PM~14234854
> *doing good. chillen unemployed.
> 5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Artistics.TX, mitchell26, ericg, dragonwars, Lil Spanks
> 
> ericg I need some cutty parts!!!
> *


u dont need shit :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 18 2009, 11:40 PM~14234930
> *u dont need shit :biggrin:
> *


hater!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 18 2009, 10:44 PM~14234981
> *hater!!!
> *


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 18 2009, 09:25 PM~14234743
> *:0
> *


$600 THE HOLE BIKE AND DISPLAY :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jun 18 2009, 10:56 PM~14235118
> *$600 THE HOLE BIKE AND DISPLAY :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jun 18 2009, 08:52 PM~14234386
> *THIS IS GOING TO BE FOR SALE SOON   :biggrin:
> *


pm me on the price for just the bike no turntable 

keep it in the fam :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## OSO 805

NAW IM TRYING TO SELL EVERYTHING AT ONCE :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

stole these pics from Monchis myspace


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 18 2009, 11:03 PM~14235201
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 18 2009, 10:04 PM~14235207
> *stole these pics from Monchis myspace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WE HAD ALL KINDS OF HYNAS BY THE BIKE..... PEOPLE INDOORS WERE TRIPING CUZ THEY WEREN'T POSING FOR THER CARS :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 18 2009, 10:03 PM~14235201
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS RIGHT HOLD THE DAM PLAKA :biggrin: :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 18 2009, 11:04 PM~14235207
> *stole these pics from Monchis myspace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 18 2009, 10:05 PM~14235220
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCK IT WE CRUISE IT :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jun 18 2009, 10:03 PM~14235197
> *NAW IM TRYING TO SELL EVERYTHING AT ONCE :biggrin:
> *


fuck it then ill take everything. when can we meet up? :biggrin:
your coming do with casper to oldies show here in the valley??


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 18 2009, 11:10 PM~14235263
> *fuck it then ill take everything. when can we meet up? :biggrin:
> your coming do with casper to oldies show here in the valley??
> *


 :0


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 18 2009, 10:05 PM~14235220
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCK IT WE CRUISE IT :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I wish I had all the pics of me cruising my bike.


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 18 2009, 10:10 PM~14235263
> *fuck it then ill take everything. when can we meet up? :biggrin:
> your coming do with casper to oldies show here in the valley??
> *


HOPEFULLY I DO GO


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 18 2009, 10:11 PM~14235281
> *I wish I had all the pics of me cruising my bike.
> *


ARE YOU SHER WE WANT TO SEE THAT :| :no:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 18 2009, 11:11 PM~14235281
> *I wish I had all the pics of me cruising my bike.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## OSO 805

:barf: :nono:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jun 19 2009, 12:13 AM~14235302
> *ARE YOU SHER WE WANT TO SEE THAT :|  :no:
> *


 :biggrin: fukkk you


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 19 2009, 12:20 AM~14235368
> *ITS COMING!!!!! VEGAS BABY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


handle bars are to flat. curve them back like reg bars


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jun 18 2009, 10:12 PM~14235282
> *HOPEFULLY I DO GO
> *


pmd


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 18 2009, 11:20 PM~14235368
> *ITS COMING!!!!! VEGAS BABY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 19 2009, 12:27 AM~14235425
> *:|
> *


ahhhhhhh good times


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 18 2009, 11:29 PM~14235450
> *ahhhhhhh good times
> *


 :420:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I NEED MONEY!!!


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 18 2009, 10:31 PM~14235469
> *I NEED MONEY!!!
> *


we all do


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jun 19 2009, 12:33 AM~14235494
> *we all do
> *


Its coming. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 18 2009, 11:31 PM~14235469
> *I NEED MONEY!!!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 19 2009, 12:39 AM~14235542
> *
> *


Do you work fool?


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 18 2009, 10:35 PM~14235506
> *Its coming. :biggrin:
> *


what is?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jun 19 2009, 12:41 AM~14235557
> *what is?
> *


The rent. Its due on the 3rd hahah


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 18 2009, 11:40 PM~14235553
> *Do you work fool?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 19 2009, 12:47 AM~14235603
> *:yes:
> *


Where?


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 18 2009, 10:42 PM~14235562
> *The rent. Its due on the 3rd hahah
> *


u live by your self ***?? do u work?


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 18 2009, 10:01 PM~14235175
> *pm me on the price for just the bike no turntable
> 
> keep it in the fam :biggrin:
> *


SOLD :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jun 19 2009, 12:57 AM~14235698
> *u live by your self ***?? do u work?
> *


nope but that dont mean there aint rent dog. There aint no free rides in this world


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 18 2009, 10:47 PM~14235609
> *Where?
> *


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 18 2009, 11:01 PM~14235730
> *nope but that dont mean there aint rent dog. There aint no free rides in this world
> *


helpin our mom


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jun 19 2009, 01:03 AM~14235746
> *helpin our mom
> *


our? ***** there aint no our! LMAO


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jun 18 2009, 10:59 PM~14235709
> *SOLD :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

good deal.


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 18 2009, 11:04 PM~14235753
> *our? ***** there aint no our! LMAO
> *


yours ass money


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jun 19 2009, 01:27 AM~14235911
> *yours ass money
> *


ahaha I know fool. Im thinking maybe tomorrow for that part. what else you got?


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Run time on the water jet is 2 1/2 hrs. Gonna roll to my cutters shop bout 11am should be in process. Will try to post pics!! :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 19 2009, 08:28 AM~14237352
> *Run time on the water jet is 2 1/2 hrs. Gonna roll to my cutters shop bout 11am should be in process. Will try to post pics!!  :0
> *


 :cheesy: quanto par todo
O'RLY


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 19 2009, 08:30 AM~14237361
> *:cheesy:  quanto par todo
> O'RLY
> *


  Sheep!!


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 19 2009, 08:28 AM~14237352
> *Run time on the water jet is 2 1/2 hrs. Gonna roll to my cutters shop bout 11am should be in process. Will try to post pics!!  :0
> *


Half way done!! :0 Only got Chitty cell phone pics!! :angry: Next is the chrome shop!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## BASH3R

x817


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 19 2009, 10:32 AM~14238481
> *x817
> *


----------



## OSO 805

MY NEW RIDE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 19 2009, 08:28 AM~14237352
> *Run time on the water jet is 2 1/2 hrs. Gonna roll to my cutters shop bout 11am should be in process. Will try to post pics!!  :0
> *


You announcing like you can hook it up!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jun 19 2009, 11:42 AM~14238544
> *MY NEW RIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


short body cutty?


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 19 2009, 09:45 AM~14238562
> *You announcing like you can hook it up!
> *


HOOK IT UP


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 19 2009, 09:46 AM~14238565
> *short body cutty?
> *


ITS A 1980'S :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

Regal?


----------



## Stilo-G

Wud up fam


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 19 2009, 11:45 AM~14238562
> *You announcing like you can hook it up!
> *


I'll hook up the TX Chap!! *Everyone else FTP!! X805*


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 19 2009, 10:33 AM~14238965
> *I'll hook up the TX Chap!! Everyone else FTP!! X805
> *


watch when you come to cali


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jun 19 2009, 11:42 AM~14239059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lifted??


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by OSO 805+Jun 19 2009, 12:40 PM~14239041-->
> 
> 
> 
> watch when you come to cali
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll be sure to sleep ass to the wall!!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by OSO [email protected] 19 2009, 12:42 PM~14239059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OSO 805_@Jun 19 2009, 12:44 PM~14239079
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice ass Cutty!!


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805

im lifting it as we speak 8 batterys two pumps.....14'' in the back with coil over and 8'' in the front 6 switches


----------



## OSO 805

iv been lifting car at my pad now


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## BASH3R

I like this cutty better then your last


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jun 19 2009, 12:44 PM~14239079
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


1980 cutlass... You wanted something different?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 19 2009, 12:33 PM~14238965
> *I'll hook up the TX Chap!! Everyone else FTP!! X805
> *


:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

Dres parts getting cut.


----------



## six trey impala

WASSAPENING!!!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jun 19 2009, 11:02 AM~14239246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 19 2009, 01:58 PM~14239755
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: Thats fucked up you clowning. ahahha









:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

Start the build up dre


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 19 2009, 12:05 PM~14239809
> *:roflmao: Thats fucked up you clowning. ahahha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :0 HOOK IT UP :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 19 2009, 11:58 AM~14239755
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :machinegun: :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

better bring it aug 1st.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 19 2009, 05:28 PM~14241536
> *better bring it aug 1st.
> *


Hes not coming.


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 19 2009, 03:28 PM~14241536
> *better bring it aug 1st.
> *


IM GOING TO 3 WHEEL THAT SHIT ALL OVER YOUR REGAL :0


----------



## Texas Honey

what up Artistics its been a while wanted to stop by say what up!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jun 18 2009, 09:11 PM~14235270
> *FUCK IT WE CRUISE IT :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :yes:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jun 19 2009, 06:28 PM~14242600
> *IM GOING TO 3 WHEEL THAT SHIT ALL OVER YOUR REGAL :0
> *


PULL UP THAN *****!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 19 2009, 11:00 PM~14245201
> *PULL UP THAN *****!!!!!! :angry:
> *


ANy ONE THAT IS INTESTED IN PLAYING SOFTBALL 
CALL GEORGE ASAP
626.641.2104


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jun 19 2009, 01:05 PM~14240260
> *:machinegun:  :|
> *


HAHAHA hATER !!!! 
yOUR SHiT hOpS cHiPS :biggrin: 
jkkkkk


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 20 2009, 12:32 AM~14245402
> *ANy ONE THAT IS INTESTED IN PLAYING SOFTBALL
> CALL GEORGE ASAP
> 626.641.2104
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Im drunk :|


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 19 2009, 04:32 PM~14241585
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

a hole


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 19 2009, 11:39 PM~14245442
> *:wave:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 20 2009, 12:55 AM~14245529
> *Im drunk :|
> *


QUEER


----------



## 817Lowrider

yes you are


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 20 2009, 12:55 AM~14245529
> *Im drunk :|
> *


WAIT TILL YOU GET OVER HERE AND DRINK...YOU LIGHT WEIGHT


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 20 2009, 12:23 AM~14245658
> *WAIT TILL YOU GET OVER HERE AND DRINK...YOU LIGHT WEIGHT
> *


X aug 1st.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 20 2009, 02:04 AM~14245812
> *X aug 1st.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 20 2009, 01:08 AM~14245828
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I talked to Vincent today. He wants to do a radio flyer too.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 20 2009, 02:10 AM~14245833
> *I talked to Vincent today. He wants to do a radio flyer too.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 20 2009, 01:12 AM~14245842
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 20 2009, 02:23 AM~14245658
> *WAIT TILL YOU GET OVER HERE AND DRINK...YOU LIGHT WEIGHT
> *


bring it


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 20 2009, 02:41 AM~14245906
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 19 2009, 11:00 PM~14245201
> *PULL UP THAN *****!!!!!! :angry:
> *


 :0 you got six batters no hopping coils and dont know how to hit the switch :0 ..........im going to smash my bumper on your ass i got two pumps one with oversize fitings hoping coils up front and im upgrading from 8 batterys to 10 baterys ...was up :dunno: :machinegun:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jun 18 2009, 04:16 PM~14231508
> *MY BIKE AT THE SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jun 20 2009, 01:59 PM~14248055
> *:0 you got six batters no hopping coils and dont know how to hit the switch :0 ..........im going to smash my bumper on your ass i got two pumps one with oversize fitings hoping coils up front and im upgrading from 8 batterys to 10 baterys ...was up :dunno:  :machinegun:
> *


i just need coils and will see


----------



## 817Lowrider

OWNED.


----------



## BASH3R

x2 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 20 2009, 04:56 PM~14248872
> *OWNED.
> *


you too fat azzz :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

HAVOC <<< 1984 Cutlass


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jun 20 2009, 11:59 AM~14248055
> *:0 you got six batters no hopping coils and dont know how to hit the switch :0 ..........im going to smash my bumper on your ass i got two pumps one with oversize fitings hoping coils up front and im upgrading from 8 batterys to 10 baterys ...was up :dunno:  :machinegun:
> *


when is the hop competition? :cheesy:


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 21 2009, 12:27 PM~14254329
> *uffin:
> *


heard that ur also in vegas :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

WHAT UP ARTISTICS!!!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 21 2009, 12:39 PM~14254410
> *WHAT UP ARTISTICS!!!
> *


chillin at vegas :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 21 2009, 02:48 PM~14254471
> *chillin at vegas :biggrin:
> *


what yall doing in Vegas?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 21 2009, 11:48 AM~14254471
> *chillin at vegas :biggrin:
> *


ha i just got home from vegas friday mornin


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 21 2009, 11:29 AM~14254341
> *heard that ur also in vegas  :0
> *


was :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0


----------



## Lil Spanks

*FROM TODAYS SHOW IN I.E..... *








*ROLLIN TO THE SHOW
*


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 21 2009, 01:21 PM~14254706
> *was :biggrin:
> *


I got there thrusday night n im leaving tonight :0


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 21 2009, 03:08 PM~14255751
> *I got there thrusday night n im leaving tonight :0
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Any more pics art?


----------



## 817Lowrider

My first photoshopish job. ahah


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 21 2009, 11:03 PM~14259283
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first photoshopish job. ahah
> *


fail


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jun 22 2009, 01:04 AM~14259294
> *fail
> *


hater


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 21 2009, 11:53 PM~14259179
> *Any more pics art?
> *


 :nosad: it was my camra fhone


----------



## 817Lowrider

Did you place or was it a picnic?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 22 2009, 12:16 AM~14259394
> *Did you place or was it a picnic?
> *


i left early....still had a hangover from last night :barf:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 21 2009, 11:17 PM~14259405
> *i left early....still had a hangover from last night :barf:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 22 2009, 12:20 AM~14259424
> *
> *


you too


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 21 2009, 11:21 PM~14259432
> *you too
> *


Nope, call me tomorrow.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 22 2009, 12:22 AM~14259438
> *Nope, call me tomorrow.
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Stilo-G

HOMOS


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 22 2009, 01:17 AM~14259405
> *i left early....still had a hangover from last night :barf:
> *


Couldn't hang? Rookie


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 22 2009, 12:32 AM~14259508
> *Couldn't hang? Rookie
> *


shiiit


----------



## 817Lowrider

Rookie...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 22 2009, 12:24 AM~14259449
> *HOMOS
> *


dont worry ur next :scrutinize:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 21 2009, 10:39 PM~14259547
> *dont worry ur next :scrutinize:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:ugh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 22 2009, 12:41 AM~14259555
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 21 2009, 10:42 PM~14259562
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown: :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 22 2009, 12:45 AM~14259582
> *:thumbsdown:  :angry:
> *


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jun 20 2009, 12:59 PM~14248055
> *:0 you got six batters no hopping coils and dont know how to hit the switch :0 ..........im going to smash my bumper on your ass i got two pumps one with oversize fitings hoping coils up front and im upgrading from 8 batterys to 10 baterys ...was up :dunno:  :machinegun:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 22 2009, 01:03 AM~14259283
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first photoshopish job. ahah
> *


Its aight! :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 22 2009, 10:21 AM~14260850
> *Its aight!  :0
> *


pretty cool ha? :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsdown: :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 22 2009, 12:21 PM~14262777
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:|


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 21 2009, 03:07 PM~14255742
> *FROM TODAYS SHOW IN I.E.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROLLIN TO THE SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where was this one at? was it a good turnout?


----------



## juangotti

Were yall at?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jun 22 2009, 03:15 PM~14263659
> *where was this one at? was it a good turnout?
> *


riverside off of the 60 and market


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 22 2009, 07:39 PM~14265739
> *:|
> *


BORED!!!


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 22 2009, 06:57 PM~14267150
> *BORED!!!
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider

Ill start the build up


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 22 2009, 07:59 PM~14267172
> *Ill start the build up
> *


 :0


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 22 2009, 06:59 PM~14267172
> *Ill start the build up
> *


uffin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 22 2009, 08:57 PM~14267150
> *BORED!!!
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 22 2009, 09:21 AM~14260850
> *Its aight!  :0
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 22 2009, 10:13 PM~14269349
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


anybody goin out to this


----------



## Lil Spanks

I MIGHT DEPENDING ON FUNDS


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 22 2009, 10:50 PM~14269590
> *I MIGHT DEPENDING ON FUNDS
> *


is it worth the trip i wanna go but heard bad bout this show


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 23 2009, 12:52 AM~14269600
> *is it worth the trip i wanna go but heard bad bout this show
> *


 :yessad: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Heard Lowrider Nationals dont pay out...


----------



## Stilo-G

mehh not gona risk it not gona go


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 23 2009, 12:02 AM~14269680
> *:yessad:  :thumbsdown:
> *


That and its going to be hot as fuck.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 23 2009, 11:12 AM~14272329
> *That and its going to be hot as fuck.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn it hit 99 degrees today.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 23 2009, 07:49 PM~14277184
> *Damn it hit 99 degrees today.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

yes really


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 23 2009, 08:45 PM~14277834
> *yes really
> *


 :0


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jun 23 2009, 10:37 PM~14279155
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R

"MI DESEO" facelift 


















still needs some work and more parts :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

practice for softball this sunday..........


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 23 2009, 08:49 PM~14279332
> *practice for softball this sunday..........
> *


 :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 23 2009, 10:51 PM~14279353
> *:|
> *


 :yessad: :nosad: :yessad:


----------



## BASH3R

x2


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 23 2009, 09:49 PM~14279332
> *practice for softball this sunday..........
> *


who else is ganna play soft ball :biggrin:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 23 2009, 09:40 PM~14279205
> *"MI DESEO" facelift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still needs some work and more parts :biggrin:
> *


whats up with my forks!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Jun 23 2009, 10:25 PM~14279845
> *whats up with my forks!
> *


almost done :biggrin:
your gonna play soft bal??


----------



## osorivera48

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 23 2009, 09:49 PM~14279332
> *practice for softball this sunday..........
> *


YES AT THE PARK WHERE THE SOFT BALL TOURNAMENT IS GOING TO BE AT 
PRACTICE WILL BE AT 11


----------



## osorivera48

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Jun 23 2009, 10:21 PM~14279781
> *who else is ganna play soft ball :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 23 2009, 10:30 PM~14279918
> *almost done :biggrin:
> your gonna play soft bal??
> *


yea im ganna play soft ball and u!


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by osorivera48_@Jun 23 2009, 10:35 PM~14279978
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

IM GOING


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Jun 23 2009, 10:44 PM~14280079
> *yea im ganna play soft ball and u!
> *


nope I rather show


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 23 2009, 10:57 PM~14280193
> *nope I rather show
> *


well my bike is not ready to show right know so i rather play


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Jun 23 2009, 11:09 PM~14280311
> *well my bike is not ready to show right know so i rather play
> *


I haven't showed in months so I need to show :biggrin:
do your thing eric either way we still representing the black and gold


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 21 2009, 04:07 PM~14255742
> *FROM TODAYS SHOW IN I.E.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROLLIN TO THE SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean ass regal!!


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## OSO 805

MY HOMIES CAR I JUCED :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805




----------



## Lil Spanks

and yours???


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jun 24 2009, 10:02 AM~14282818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TRY ROLLING UP ON THIS CAR ARTY AND GET YOUR SHIT BUMPER CHECKED :0


----------



## OSO 805

WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK??????


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 24 2009, 11:33 AM~14283162
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

WENT TO WORK TODAY AND JUST FOUND OUT THAT I JUST LOST MY JOB  BUDGET CUTS MY ASSSSSSS.....FUCK


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 24 2009, 02:51 PM~14285576
> *WENT TO WORK TODAY AND JUST FOUND OUT THAT I JUST LOST MY JOB  BUDGET CUTS MY ASSSSSSS.....FUCK
> *


Congrats.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 24 2009, 03:52 PM~14285586
> *Congrats.
> *


STFU :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 24 2009, 04:51 PM~14285576
> *WENT TO WORK TODAY AND JUST FOUND OUT THAT I JUST LOST MY JOB  BUDGET CUTS MY ASSSSSSS.....FUCK
> *


Welcome to the club.  Sucks . hope you find another. or use thay as a sign to come to tx.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 24 2009, 04:00 PM~14285682
> *Welcome to the club.    Sucks . hope you find another. or use thay as a sign to come to tx.
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 24 2009, 05:46 PM~14286109
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

JOBLESS CAR AND BIKE CLUB IS NOW TAKING APPS.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 24 2009, 06:01 PM~14286260
> *JOBLESS CAR AND BIKE CLUB IS NOW TAKING APPS.
> *


  

Thee Joblesstics.


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 24 2009, 07:35 PM~14287706
> *
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

*FOR DARGON WARS.....*


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 25 2009, 12:30 AM~14290649
> *FOR DARGON WARS.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice bike. Mannys paint?


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, dragonwars


welcome to lil bro.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 25 2009, 12:36 AM~14290713
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Artistics.TX, dragonwars
> welcome to lil bro.
> *


welcome to the gayness that feeds this thread :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 24 2009, 11:37 PM~14290720
> *welcome to the gayness that feeds this thread :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: AY SAM , YOU COMING AUG. 1ST WITH FAT ASS


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 12 2009, 12:17 AM~14168253
> *OK FOR THE sOFBALL My DAD SAID THAT THEY WILL POST UP WHAT PARk... yOU GUYS WILL BE PRACTEING AT
> MOSTLY ALL PARACTICES WiLL BE HELd ON SUNdAyS
> (BUT NOT SURE yET)
> gEORGE iS WORKING ON GETiNG EVERyTHING TOGTHER
> HERE IS THE FLYER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> oOH && CHEERLEADERS uMMM AM wORkIN ON THAT
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 25 2009, 12:41 AM~14290767
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: AY SAM , YOU COMING AUG. 1ST WITH FAT ASS
> *


not gonna make it.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 24 2009, 11:52 PM~14290881
> *not gonna make it.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 25 2009, 12:55 AM~14290912
> *:angry:
> *


not my fault. no money.


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 23 2009, 11:15 PM~14280362
> *I haven't showed in months so I need to show :biggrin:
> do your thing eric either way we still representing the black and gold
> *


true that always representing


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 24 2009, 11:59 PM~14290956
> *not my fault. no money.
> *


----------



## juangotti

:yessad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:nosad:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 24 2009, 10:52 PM~14290881
> *not gonna make it.
> *


wHAT ??? yOU wHERE SUppOSEd bEE sAVEiN SiNCE A lONG TiME AGo 
My dADS eXpECTiN ALL yA'LL tHERE :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 25 2009, 12:40 AM~14291379
> *wHAT ??? yOU wHERE SUppOSEd bEE sAVEiN SiNCE A lONG TiME AGo
> My dADS eXpECTiN ALL yA'LL tHERE  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 25 2009, 01:40 AM~14291379
> *wHAT ??? yOU wHERE SUppOSEd bEE sAVEiN SiNCE A lONG TiME AGo
> My dADS eXpECTiN ALL yA'LL tHERE  :uh:
> *


Not gonna happen. It has nothing to do wit saving.Real Talk the Economic times has my whole family on hardship. Im sure big oso will understand. For further info just pm me. Dont want all my personal biz on the net.


----------



## Aztecbike

WHAT YA THINK???


----------



## Aztecbike

WHAT YA THINK?


----------



## Stilo-G

sik wid it


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Jun 25 2009, 01:13 AM~14291582
> *WHAT YA THINK???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


copy cat


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 25 2009, 01:07 AM~14291552
> *Not gonna happen. It has nothing to do wit saving.Real Talk the Economic times has my whole family on hardship. Im sure big oso will understand. For further info just pm me. Dont want all my personal biz on the net.
> *


what your gay and like cookies??? everyone knows


----------



## 817Lowrider

who did it?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 24 2009, 10:30 PM~14290649
> *FOR DARGON WARS.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I cant believe I didnt take a pic of that bike. :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 25 2009, 01:21 AM~14291624
> *I cant believe I didnt take a pic of that bike.  :angry:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Aztecbike

ERIC FROM LOS ANGELES B.C. CHAPTER


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 25 2009, 12:34 AM~14290698
> *Nice bike. Mannys paint?
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Jun 25 2009, 01:22 AM~14291631
> *ERIC FROM LOS ANGELES B.C. CHAPTER
> *


my leg ****


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 25 2009, 12:25 AM~14291647
> *
> *


yea, i did get some behind thescene pics but I will post those later.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 25 2009, 01:29 AM~14291672
> *yea, i did get some behind thescene pics but I will post those later.
> *


no now :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

thos tats go way tp far up your leg


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 25 2009, 12:31 AM~14291680
> *no now :angry:
> *


I will post them when my photobucket comes back up.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 25 2009, 02:29 AM~14291672
> *yea, i did get some behind thescene pics but I will post those later.
> *


hmmm.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 25 2009, 01:31 AM~14291683
> *thos tats go way tp far up your leg
> *


i did them myself with a homemade machine


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 25 2009, 02:33 AM~14291699
> *i did them myself with a homemade machine
> *


well you shouldnt have. :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 25 2009, 01:37 AM~14291714
> *well you shouldnt have. :|
> *


thats how you learn, plus now i got a real machine


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 25 2009, 01:32 AM~14291690
> *I will post them when my photobucket comes back up.
> *


welll??? were are they???


----------



## 817Lowrider

thats cool man. My cousin learned in the pin ahah. He did my arm and his brother did my other arm.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 25 2009, 12:07 AM~14291552
> *Not gonna happen. It has nothing to do wit saving.Real Talk the Economic times has my whole family on hardship. Im sure big oso will understand. For further info just pm me. Dont want all my personal biz on the net.
> *


ALL tALkk.. hAHAHA BuT hEy SHiT hApPENDS ! iTS kOO tHOUGh


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 25 2009, 02:41 AM~14291741
> *ALL tALkk.. hAHAHA BuR hEy SHiT hApPENDS ! iTS kOO tHOUGh
> *


:yessad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 25 2009, 01:40 AM~14291734
> *thats cool man. My cousin learned in the pin ahah. He did my arm and his brother did my other arm.
> *


im going to do a members arm in a couple of days


----------



## 817Lowrider

Who remembers this :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 25 2009, 12:39 AM~14291731
> *welll??? were are they???
> *


It didnt reset yet. Probably sometime tomorrow I will post them.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 25 2009, 02:43 AM~14291752
> *im going to do a members arm in a couple of days
> *


getting T.A. on my leg one day...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 25 2009, 01:45 AM~14291766
> *It didnt reset yet. Probably sometime tomorrow I will post them.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 25 2009, 12:45 AM~14291769
> *getting T.A. on my leg one day...
> *


tits and ass? :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 25 2009, 01:45 AM~14291769
> *getting T.A. on my leg one day...
> *


scared???


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 25 2009, 02:47 AM~14291778
> *scared???
> *


Its to soon. Just waiting.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 25 2009, 02:46 AM~14291773
> *tits and ass?  :dunno:
> *


That old school black and gold.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 25 2009, 01:51 AM~14291793
> *That old school black and gold.
> *


GET RAULS NAME


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 25 2009, 12:54 AM~14291809
> *GET RAULS NAME
> *


On the back of your head. It would be an honor.


----------



## Lil Spanks

I FOUND THESE'S PIC'S....LUCKEY ED WON 6 SUB'S AND AN AMP.....LUCKEY BASTERD :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn 6 subs?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 25 2009, 01:56 AM~14291816
> *I'm getting yours on my lower back. Its an honor.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 25 2009, 12:57 AM~14291823
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  cool people. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 25 2009, 01:58 AM~14291828
> *damn 6 subs?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

does this work?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 25 2009, 02:01 AM~14291843
> *does this work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

http://imageshack.us/


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 25 2009, 03:05 AM~14291858
> *http://imageshack.us/
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 25 2009, 01:05 AM~14291858
> *http://imageshack.us/
> *


meh


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 25 2009, 02:01 AM~14291843
> *does this work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 25 2009, 01:05 AM~14291856
> *:nosad:
> *


Im just going to wait till later today to post what I got.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 25 2009, 02:13 AM~14291894
> *Im just going to wait till later today to post what I got.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 25 2009, 01:46 AM~14291773
> *i got a tat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jun 24 2009, 10:59 AM~14282783
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 25 2009, 03:07 AM~14291870
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whos is that?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 25 2009, 02:24 AM~14291925
> *whos is that?
> *


rauls pic


----------



## 817Lowrider

get like you?
no get like me!
Bobby B! Bobby B!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 25 2009, 02:31 AM~14291946
> *get like you?
> no get like me!
> Bobby B! Bobby B!
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 25 2009, 01:24 AM~14291925
> *whos is that?
> *


I posted that for someone a while ago. I was just testing my photobucket but its not up yet.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 25 2009, 01:13 AM~14291895
> *:angry:
> *


I was thinking the other day how much work I have done for your members. I did Erics, Juans frame and now your stuff and some for Vincent. Crazy huh?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 25 2009, 02:39 AM~14291970
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Are the rims big? Do it ride good?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 25 2009, 02:40 AM~14291973
> *I was thinking the other day how much work I have done for your members. I did Erics, Juans frame and now your stuff and some for Vincent. Crazy huh?
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

We getting money


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 25 2009, 01:47 AM~14291991
> *
> 
> 
> 
> We getting money
> *


SUP DAWG !
THANKS AGAIN !


----------



## joe bristol

hey how about a show on aug 9 2009 in front of bristolsound


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Jun 25 2009, 12:53 PM~14295273
> *hey how  about a show on  aug 9 2009 in front of bristolsound
> *


any flyer?????


----------



## Lil Spanks

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Lil Spanks, socios b.c. prez, *joe bristol
*
if you can post the flyer asap...so we can make plans


----------



## joe bristol

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 25 2009, 12:58 PM~14295313
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Lil Spanks, socios b.c. prez, joe bristol
> 
> if you can post the flyer asap...so we can make plans
> *


this week i will just give some time dog just pass the ward dog


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Jun 25 2009, 01:04 PM~14295349
> *this week i will just give some time dog just pass the ward  dog
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 25 2009, 02:06 AM~14291860
> *
> *


a juan..u coming to wego over here???


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 25 2009, 02:08 PM~14295380
> *a juan..u coming to wego over here???
> *


NOPE. BUT I WANT MY BIKE TO BE THERE.


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 25 2009, 04:16 PM~14296560
> *
> *


When I get a job Im sure Ill be back.


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 25 2009, 12:43 AM~14291752
> *im going to do a members arm in a couple of days
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

Lets all take a moment for Michael. :angel:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 25 2009, 07:40 PM~14299554
> *Lets all take a moment for Michael.  :angel:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :angel:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 25 2009, 06:40 PM~14299554
> *Lets all take a moment for Michael.  :angel:
> *


 :angel: :tears: :angel:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 25 2009, 08:15 PM~14300550
> *
> *


damm its packed here at mj's pad :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 25 2009, 10:03 PM~14301206
> *damm its packed here at mj's pad  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## BASH3R

I meant his brothers house


----------



## 817Lowrider

no ****


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 25 2009, 10:22 PM~14301480
> *no ****
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 25 2009, 11:25 PM~14301527
> *:dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Yes you are


----------



## 817Lowrider

*30,000*

Thank you, Thank you.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 26 2009, 01:09 AM~14303290
> *30,000
> 
> Thank you, Thank you.
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider

HATER


----------



## 817Lowrider

Did some work on the frame 








My frame
































My A Arms








New prospects frame.


----------



## mitchell26

bitchin.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 26 2009, 01:53 AM~14303608
> *Did some work on the frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My A Arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New prospects frame.
> *


 :|


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jun 24 2009, 10:02 AM~14282818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean setup...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

real talk


----------



## socios b.c. prez

In line at the SB show.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

nice


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

> *LOS MAGNIFICOS-SAN ANTONIO CAR SHOW (7.5.09)
> At the Freeman Coliseum (3201 E. Houston San Antonio, TX 78219)
> Dear show participant,
> I would like to personally thank you for entering this year’s Los Magnificos-San Antonio Car Show and Concert. We
> are excited to bring this annual event to San Antonio. Indoor spaces are already filled to capacity with over 150 preregistered
> entries. This year’s headline performers are Slim Thug, Baby Bash, Frankie J, Paula Deanda, and an official
> DopeHouse Records reunion!
> Staging (the line) will be formed in PARKING LOT #1 in front of the Coliseum. You must check-in before entering.
> (all people will be required to have a wristband before entering the facility).
> Setup for pre-registered entrants is Sunday, July 5th
> Setup is from 7am to 11am
> There will be no substitutions for pre-registered entrants…if your entry is not there, you will be given 1 pass (no refunds)
> All trailers may park in lot #9
> Electricity will cost approximately $50. If you are going to purchase electricity, please contact me asap at 832.368.5116
> Additional wristbands will be available for $15 per band. Children 8 and under are free.
> To be eligible for an indoor space, you must remember to have less than a ¼ tank of gas, to disconnect
> your batteries, and tape your gas cap at the show. These are fire marshal regulations and failure to comply may result
> in a ticket!
> Also, this marks show #6 on the WEGO WORLD TOUR (full points event). The WWT is a series of car show
> events across Texas and the southern states. There will be cash prizes and trophies for various categories and
> classifications. For more info regarding the WWT, please visit WEGOWEB.org.
> We hope to see you out there. If you need anything at all, let us know (call at 830.714.7196). This is going to be an
> amazing show with an outstanding concert. Also, you can visit www.LOSMAGNIFICOS.org for more information about the
> show. This site will be updated with all the latest news. FYI- If you mailed in your registrations form as a part of a group,
> every person in the group may not receive this confirmation, so please share this information with the rest of your
> organization. Thank You.*


 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

meh


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 26 2009, 01:20 PM~14306606
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


theres a show here that same day...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 26 2009, 02:17 PM~14307142
> *theres a show here that same day...
> *


Rene and Codey say they will be there with me... Dunno if its true. I hope so.


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 26 2009, 01:53 AM~14303608
> *Did some work on the frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My A Arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New prospects frame.
> *


  WHO DID THOUS A ARM'S :nosad: NEED TO RE DO THEM THEY LOOK LIKE THEY WILL BRAKE WHEN YOU HIT THE SWITCH  AND NOTCH THEM SO YOU WONT BEND THE CYLINDER :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 25 2009, 12:43 AM~14291752
> *im going to do a members arm in a couple of days
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jun 26 2009, 06:15 PM~14309388
> * WHO DID THOUS A ARM'S :nosad: NEED TO RE DO THEM THEY LOOK LIKE THEY WILL BRAKE WHEN YOU HIT THE SWITCH   AND NOTCH THEM SO YOU WONT BEND THE CYLINDER :biggrin:
> *


It aint mine I got it from the ugly as hell fest ahahah I would never roll that.


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 26 2009, 04:19 PM~14309430
> *It aint mine I got it from the ugly as hell fest ahahah I would never roll that.
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

heard that was art regal frame.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 26 2009, 11:49 AM~14306334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In line at the SB show.
> *


niceeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 26 2009, 11:52 AM~14306360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 is that a regal and caddy in the back..... :0


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 26 2009, 07:40 PM~14310893
> *:0  is that a regal and caddy in the back..... :0
> *


I will post those pics tomorrow.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

On my way to a picnic here soon.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 27 2009, 10:03 AM~14314649
> *On my way to a picnic here soon.
> *


im drunk


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 27 2009, 02:26 PM~14315049
> *im drunk
> *


Im sober. had a couple. Man it was hot as fuck out there!!!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jun 26 2009, 04:15 PM~14309388
> * WHO DID THOUS A ARM'S :nosad: NEED TO RE DO THEM THEY LOOK LIKE THEY WILL BRAKE WHEN YOU HIT THE SWITCH   AND NOTCH THEM SO YOU WONT BEND THE CYLINDER :biggrin:
> *


wont brake if u weld thm with an electrode :biggrin: 
but still ugly, i wont be suprised if this is actually juans :|


----------



## Stilo-G

im goin to bed


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+Jun 27 2009, 04:34 PM~14315670-->
> 
> 
> 
> wont brake if u weld thm with an electrode  :biggrin:
> but still ugly, i wont be suprised if this is actually juans  :|
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FUKKK U!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Stilo-G_@Jun 27 2009, 04:35 PM~14315674
> *im goin to bed
> *


wtf? cant hang?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 27 2009, 01:49 PM~14315727
> *wtf? cant hang?
> *


***** been drinkin since last night


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 27 2009, 05:23 PM~14315867
> ****** been drinkin since last night
> *


WEAK! I call bullshit. Ima pull your card.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 27 2009, 02:42 PM~14315965
> *WEAK! I call bullshit. Ima pull your card.
> *


haha no bullshit


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 27 2009, 05:56 PM~14316045
> *haha no bullshit
> *


 :biggrin: haha


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 27 2009, 04:23 PM~14315867
> ****** been drinkin since last night
> *


been drinking scine friday *****


----------



## BASH3R

im always sober


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 28 2009, 11:21 AM~14320306
> *im always sober
> *


well thats not fun.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 28 2009, 12:07 PM~14321062
> *well thats not fun.
> *


dont need to drink to have fun :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 28 2009, 11:11 AM~14321083
> *dont need to drink to have fun  :biggrin:
> *


who told you that lie :twak:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 28 2009, 02:11 PM~14321083
> *dont need to drink to have fun  :biggrin:
> *


your underage. of course.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 28 2009, 02:11 PM~14321867
> *your underage. of course.
> *


but he's mexican so that makes it ok


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 28 2009, 03:11 PM~14321867
> *your underage. of course.
> *


:no:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 28 2009, 08:59 PM~14324326
> *but he's mexican so that makes it ok
> *


im salvadorian :0


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 28 2009, 08:13 PM~14324460
> *im salvadorian :0
> *


ah same difference


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 28 2009, 11:13 PM~14324460
> *im salvadorian :0
> *


Im sorry about that.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 28 2009, 09:35 PM~14324662
> *Im sorry about that.
> *


X2


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, ericg

As soon as my moms ride is up. Ill go get that well


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 28 2009, 09:25 PM~14324572
> *ah same difference
> *


:yes:


----------



## Lil Spanks

from todays crusie night...in my city..


----------



## 817Lowrider

looks like it was fun. But yall need some big boy wheels


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 28 2009, 11:46 PM~14325440
> * looks like it was fun. But yall need some big boy wheels
> *


 :thumbsdown: 13's hore


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 29 2009, 12:47 AM~14325455
> *:thumbsdown: 13's hore
> *


22's and up you gotta pay to play.


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 29 2009, 03:49 PM~14325479
> *22's and up you gotta pay to play.
> *


banned.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jun 28 2009, 11:53 PM~14325522
> *banned.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

We caint all be big time :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jun 28 2009, 11:53 PM~14325522
> *banned.
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 29 2009, 12:05 AM~14325636
> *We caint all be big time :biggrin:
> *


YES WE CAINT :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 29 2009, 01:07 AM~14325660
> *YES WE CAINT  :cheesy:
> *


in the south

caint rhymes with aint. :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 29 2009, 12:09 AM~14325677
> *in the south
> 
> caint rhymes with aint.  :biggrin:
> *


ISM U RITE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 29 2009, 01:10 AM~14325688
> *ISM U RITE
> *


isant you raht


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 29 2009, 12:11 AM~14325698
> *isant you raht
> *


SPELL CHECK :cheesy:


----------



## mitchell26

hop in the lowrider, long as you got bitches in the back..i turn it into a strip-club...call it a lap dance, when the six fo bounce that ass.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:rant:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jun 29 2009, 01:27 AM~14325821
> *hop in the lowrider, long as you got bitches in the back..i turn it into a strip-club...call it a lap dance, when the six fo bounce that ass.
> *


game.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

where yall at?


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, 81.7.TX.


your quiet today.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 29 2009, 12:53 AM~14326294
> *
> *


not gona get me wit dat rick rolled shit.... good thing i check my status bar before clicking o anything


----------



## 817Lowrider

man...


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 29 2009, 03:00 PM~14330022
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Artistics.TX, 81.7.TX.
> your quiet today.
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 29 2009, 02:53 AM~14326294
> *
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Jun 29 2009, 03:20 PM~14330181-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ???
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lil Spanks_@Jun 29 2009, 03:39 PM~14330381
> *:angry:
> *


It happens


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 29 2009, 03:40 PM~14330390
> *???
> It happens
> *


Chrome shop tomorrow with the forks and sissy bars!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 29 2009, 03:51 PM~14330504
> *Chrome shop tomorrow with the forks and sissy bars!
> *


when you welding the bars?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 29 2009, 12:34 AM~14325861
> *:rant:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

my new wallpaper


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 29 2009, 03:53 PM~14330525
> *when you welding the bars?
> *


soon as possible!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 29 2009, 04:22 PM~14330789
> *soon as possible!
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

Heard Basher n Casper are making a trip to Manny's tomorow


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 29 2009, 11:23 PM~14335466
> *Heard Basher n Casper are making a trip to Manny's tomorow
> *


yup. then there gonna practice the elephant walk.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 25 2009, 12:58 AM~14291828
> *damn 6 subs?
> *


SUP BRO !


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 29 2009, 10:23 PM~14335466
> *Heard Basher n Casper are making a trip to Manny's tomorow
> *


liessssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 29 2009, 11:35 PM~14335639
> *SUP BRO !
> *


chillen homie. how are you?


----------



## 817Lowrider

King61! Jun 2008 2,952 105 0.95%
Artistics.TX Jul 2006 30,169 75 0.68%
HAITIAN 305 HOPPER Feb 2007 6,266 71 0.64%
KAKALAK Mar 2005 23,085 69 0.63%
CHAIN REACTION Jun 2009 158 54 0.49%
MAJESTICSLIFE63 Sep 2007 6,515 53 0.48%
MR1450 May 2005 23,026 48 0.44%
luxuriousloc's Jun 2006 27,339 47 0.43%
209impala Mar 2005 3,698 46 0.42%
individualsbox Jul 2005 4,493 46 0.42%


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 29 2009, 10:48 PM~14335823
> *King61!  Jun 2008  2,952  105  0.95%
> Artistics.TX  Jul 2006  30,169  75  0.68%
> HAITIAN 305 HOPPER  Feb 2007  6,266  71  0.64%
> KAKALAK  Mar 2005  23,085  69  0.63%
> CHAIN REACTION  Jun 2009  158  54  0.49%
> MAJESTICSLIFE63  Sep 2007  6,515  53  0.48%
> MR1450  May 2005  23,026  48  0.44%
> luxuriousloc's  Jun 2006  27,339  47  0.43%
> 209impala  Mar 2005  3,698  46  0.42%
> individualsbox  Jul 2005  4,493  46  0.42%
> *


BIG TYME WHORE


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 29 2009, 10:49 PM~14335839
> *BIG TYME WHORE
> *


X817


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 30 2009, 12:16 AM~14336166
> *X817
> *


yes


----------



## Lil Spanks

BICTH


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 30 2009, 12:29 AM~14336291
> *BICTH
> *


wuhahahahahaha


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 29 2009, 09:23 PM~14335466
> *Heard Basher n Casper are making a trip to Manny's tomorow
> *


casper flaked :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 30 2009, 12:38 AM~14336398
> *casper flaked :angry:
> *


HES A LAME


----------



## tequila sunrise

okay...here's the plan. just found out i can take out a loan from my 401k. i plan to get myself a ride so my ass can get the fuck out whenever i want to make the car shows and meetings. 

lookin towards this.
mailto:[email protected]?subject=1985%20Nissan%20300zxt%20-%20%242000%20(Menifee)
-tow package ( i can get trailers for free from work...MORE BIKES TO TAKE TO SHOWS)
-can take the lady and baby with me so they won't be left out
-stick...only i can drive it, NOT THE GIRLFIREND :0 
-my dad has a toyota, so if anything goes wrong, we already know what to look for

KEEPING MY FINGERS CROSSED AND HOPING NOTHING FUCKS THIS ONE UP


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jun 30 2009, 12:45 AM~14336492
> *okay...here's the plan. just found out i can take out a loan from my 401k. i plan to get myself a ride so my ass can get the fuck out whenever i want to make the car shows and meetings.
> 
> lookin towards this.
> mailto:[email protected]?subject=1985%20Nissan%20300zxt%20-%20%242000%20(Menifee)
> -tow package ( i can get trailers for free from work...MORE BIKES TO TAKE TO SHOWS)
> -can take the lady and baby with me so they won't be left out
> -stick...only i can drive it, NOT THE GIRLFIREND :0
> -my dad has a toyota, so if anything goes wrong, we already know what to look for
> 
> KEEPING MY FINGERS CROSSED AND HOPING NOTHING FUCKS THIS ONE UP
> *


How long as it been since you showed/Cruised/Picnic?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 29 2009, 10:42 PM~14336458
> *HES A LAME
> *


ur a chismosa, casper just told me that u text him :happysad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 30 2009, 12:50 AM~14336580
> *ur a chismosa, casper just told me that u text him :happysad:
> *


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAH I AM BORED! THOUGHT I WOULD STIRR IT UP A BIT!
SITTIN HIGH C C NUGGA


----------



## 817Lowrider

ur a chismosa, U told casper bout sitten high.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 29 2009, 10:59 PM~14336694
> *ur a chismosa, U told casper bout sitten high.
> *


haha I say we text casper n try to get him pist off :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 30 2009, 01:02 AM~14336737
> *haha I say we text casper n try to get him pist off :biggrin:
> *


I am txting him telling him bout sitten high.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 29 2009, 11:04 PM~14336753
> *I am txting him telling him bout sitten high.
> *


texting buddies??? :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 30 2009, 01:06 AM~14336792
> *texting buddies??? :0
> *


I hear yall are best "butties"


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 29 2009, 09:45 PM~14336502
> *How long as it been since you showed/Cruised/Picnic?
> *


WAY TOO LONG. I'm guessing the last show with the club was at HAWAIIAN GARDENS back in '06. One of the reasons why is because ART would say he'll pick me up and the bike...then he didn't pick up and i showed up to the show with no bike and i saw him trying to hide in the canopy :angry: 
so this way i can rely on myself. 
last show/cruise night WITHOUT the club was in chino for a cruise night not too long ago.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jun 30 2009, 01:10 AM~14336855
> *WAY TOO LONG. I'm guessing the last show with the club was at HAWAIIAN GARDENS back in '06. One of the reasons why is because ART would say he'll pick me up and the bike...then he didn't pick up and i showed up to the show with no bike and i saw him trying to hide in the canopy :angry:
> so this way i can rely on myself.
> last show/cruise night WITHOUT the club was in chino for a cruise night not too long ago.
> *


Yea I wouldnt rely on art for shit hahaha.


----------



## 817Lowrider

*So.Cal New Mexico Texas*


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 29 2009, 11:13 PM~14336885
> *Yea I wouldnt rely on casper for shit hahaha.
> *


fixed


----------



## 817Lowrider

haha


----------



## Clown Confusion

hows it going Artistics


----------



## 817Lowrider

chillen 4am


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 30 2009, 02:03 AM~14337901
> *hows it going Artistics
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 30 2009, 02:15 AM~14337942
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 30 2009, 02:14 AM~14337938
> *i need a life
> *


I heard that...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 30 2009, 11:38 AM~14339797
> *I heard that...
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 30 2009, 12:55 PM~14342136
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 30 2009, 01:18 AM~14337475
> *fixed
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

:yawn:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:machinegun:


----------



## 817Lowrider

this dudes got balls. fuck joseph jackson.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider

thats what I said fuck that fool.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 30 2009, 07:16 PM~14346157
> *
> this dudes got balls. fuck joseph jackson.
> *


this foes an ass FTP


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://www.theeartistics.com/

Look what I bought. :cheesy:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 1 2009, 12:00 AM~14348537
> *http://www.theeartistics.com/
> 
> Look what I bought. :cheesy:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 1 2009, 01:00 AM~14348537
> *http://www.theeartistics.com/
> 
> Look what I bought. :cheesy:
> *


meh


----------



## 817Lowrider

Now I got to find some one to build it.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 29 2009, 09:47 PM~14335801
> *chillen homie. how are you?
> *


I'M COOL CHILLIN HERE AT WORK !


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://www.theeartistics.com/



2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, osorivera48

Sup Oso you see the link?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 1 2009, 01:33 PM~14353313
> *http://www.theeartistics.com/
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Artistics.TX, osorivera48 , 66 ROLLERZ ONLY
> 
> Sup Oso you see the link?
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 1 2009, 12:33 PM~14353313
> *http://www.theeartistics.com/
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Artistics.TX, osorivera48
> 
> Sup Oso you see the link?
> *


thought it was gona be a real club page


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 1 2009, 03:37 PM~14353353
> *thought it was gona be a real club page
> *


I just bought the domain. we gotta have the site built. but for now I figure we can link it to the myspace page.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 1 2009, 01:52 PM~14352891
> *Now I got to find some one to build it.
> *


fat jeues


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jun 23 2009, 10:37 PM~14279155
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 1 2009, 09:06 PM~14357912
> *
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 1 2009, 10:12 PM~14357994
> *
> *


great....


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 1 2009, 10:32 PM~14358225
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great.......


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

meh


----------



## 817Lowrider

casper805(21)
Happy Birthday Fool


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 2 2009, 11:15 AM~14363208
> *casper805(21)
> Happy Birthday Fool
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

:0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 2 2009, 01:15 PM~14363208
> *casper805(21)
> Happy Birthday Fool
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 2 2009, 01:15 PM~14364430
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


:|


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jul 1 2009, 01:22 AM~14348815
> *:werd:
> *


YOU THINK I CAN GET OSO'S # .......I NEED TO TALK TO HIM.... IV BEEN LAGING IT BUT A LOT OF SHIT HAS BEEN HAPPENING ..........SORRY ABOUT NOT CALLING HIM I HOPE HE DOSENT THINK IM A FLAKE


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

*pics of casper on his b-day*


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 2 2009, 01:15 PM~14363208
> *casper805(21)
> Happy Birthday Fool
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 2 2009, 08:24 PM~14367441
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


caspers happy :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

*coming soon juan????*

















Registration Form


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 2 2009, 10:52 PM~14367705
> *coming soon juan????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Registration Form
> *


Not gonna make it.


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 2 2009, 09:19 PM~14368019
> *Not gonna make it.
> *


  :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 3 2009, 12:02 AM~14368601
> *  :0
> *


My paper aint right


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 2 2009, 09:11 PM~14368719
> *My papers aint right
> *


Wet back


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 3 2009, 12:42 AM~14369115
> *Wet back
> *


haha :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 2 2009, 02:21 PM~14364509
> *YOU THINK I CAN GET OSO'S # .......I NEED TO TALK TO HIM.... IV BEEN LAGING IT BUT A LOT OF SHIT HAS BEEN HAPPENING ..........SORRY ABOUT NOT CALLING HIM I HOPE HE DOSENT THINK IM A FLAKE
> *


HAHAHA hE dOES THiNk dAT !!! 213-200-4821!! 
dATS dA hOTLiNE lOl


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 2 2009, 11:42 PM~14369115
> *Wet back
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 3 2009, 10:31 AM~14371452
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 3 2009, 07:48 AM~14371556
> *
> *


Wud Up Juan


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 3 2009, 08:48 AM~14371556
> *
> *


Soulja Boy tell em'!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G+Jul 3 2009, 11:31 AM~14371815-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wud Up Juan
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bout to go check out Public Enemy
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Jul 3 2009, 11:54 AM~14371939
> *Soulja Boy tell em'!!!
> *


Now watch me uuuuuuuu


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

* HAPPY 4th OF JULY HOMIES !*


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jul 3 2009, 12:04 AM~14369792
> *HAHAHA hE dOES THiNk dAT !!! 213-200-4821!!
> dATS dA hOTLiNE lOl
> *


I LEFT A VOICE MAIL


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 2 2009, 07:59 PM~14367242
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

WHERE IS EVERYBODY?


----------



## juangotti

on my way to san antonio tx


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## juangotti

sup guys im in satx. Show tomorow is gonna be good. We gonna show 2 bikes


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## juangotti




----------



## 817Lowrider

Long drive. Deep Brown didnt place.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

Rene from San Antonios bike. Texas Chap. Looks good. in the process of upgrading.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 5 2009, 07:50 PM~14387983
> *Long drive. Deep Brown didnt place.
> *


has it ever placed??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 5 2009, 10:23 PM~14388265
> *has it ever placed??
> *


Nope.


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, FunkytownRoller

Sup fool. Heard what happen. sux.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 5 2009, 09:12 PM~14388183
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rene from San Antonios bike. Texas Chap. Looks good. in the process of upgrading.
> *


i like this one


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 5 2009, 09:11 PM~14388172
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tightttttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 5 2009, 07:50 PM~14387983
> *Long drive. Deep Brown didnt place.
> *


Any pics of the bikes that beat you?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 5 2009, 10:45 PM~14388461
> *Any pics of the bikes that beat you?
> *


Chads Bike Tempest and I dunno the third. Ill find out.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 5 2009, 08:48 PM~14388503
> *Chads Bike Tempest and I dunno the third. Ill find out.
> *


pics?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks+Jul 5 2009, 10:42 PM~14388434-->
> 
> 
> 
> i like this one
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The color is white with a blue pearl. Looks pretty pimp.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lil Spanks_@Jul 5 2009, 10:43 PM~14388438
> *tightttttt
> *


IT WAS HOT.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 5 2009, 10:52 PM~14388537
> *pics?
> *


Sure let me check.


----------



## ericg

jaun i sold the fender well


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jul 5 2009, 11:07 PM~14388709
> *jaun i sold the fender well
> *


Crap. I was gonna pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 5 2009, 08:50 PM~14387983
> *Long drive. Deep Brown didnt place.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 5 2009, 11:13 PM~14388761
> *:angry:
> *


I left early and missed the awards. Heard I didnt place but...


Rene just called and told me I might have took second. Im trying to find out.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 5 2009, 09:13 PM~14388761
> *:angry:
> *


Texas judges.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 5 2009, 11:17 PM~14388798
> *Texas judges.
> *


My bike cant compete. Im missing so much... assesories etc.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 5 2009, 09:18 PM~14388809
> *My bike cant compete. Im missing so much... assesories etc.
> *


Good job.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 5 2009, 09:08 PM~14388725
> *Crap. I was gonna pick it up tomorrow.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

*2nd place full!!!*
Just got word... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 5 2009, 09:40 PM~14389063
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd place full!!!
> Just got word... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


congratulations mofo!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 6 2009, 12:17 AM~14389519
> *congratulations mofo!!!
> *


Thanks. Now I gotta get my trophy home :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

blamo


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 6 2009, 11:58 AM~14392125
> *blamo
> *


yep


----------



## 817Lowrider

:cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 5 2009, 10:40 PM~14389063
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd place full!!!
> Just got word... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 5 2009, 10:40 PM~14389063
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd place full!!!
> Just got word... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 6 2009, 03:44 PM~14394534
> *
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 6 2009, 04:51 PM~14394579
> *
> *


Only gonna hit up 2 more shows for the year and then Im done for the season.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 6 2009, 03:55 PM~14394613
> *Only gonna hit up 2 more shows for the year and then Im done for the season.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

:uh: seriously


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 6 2009, 04:14 PM~14394801
> *:uh: seriously
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Lil Spanks, Artistics.TX, *BASH3R*

ay hore..i tryed calling you???


----------



## 817Lowrider

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 6 2009, 11:57 PM~14399319
> *:|
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

you dont call me...














no ****


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 7 2009, 12:29 AM~14399611
> *you dont call me...
> no ****
> *


now i will..cupcakes  :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 7 2009, 01:32 AM~14399641
> *now i will..cupcakes   :uh:
> *


no ****


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 7 2009, 12:35 AM~14399672
> *no ****
> *


QUEER :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 7 2009, 02:15 AM~14399943
> *QUEER :uh:
> *


yes you are.


----------



## Lil Spanks

hummmmmm


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 6 2009, 10:54 PM~14399287
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Lil Spanks, Artistics.TX, BASH3R
> 
> ay hore..i tryed calling you???
> *


----------



## 2lowsyn

JAUN send me some pics of the show bro i gota see them. also if you finde out let me know when that magazine comes out i want to see if they keept the pic form the show. 

it was really good to see you , your nefue and your folks , i hope your moms is feeling better i know it was hot over there.
i didnt make it for you trophy, i stayed but i didnt here it come up , pluse i think i would have triped going up or something. looking fowerd to odessa tx show, and to meeting more of you outher guys 

also thers a holloween get to gether ,that joe from prophacie is getn to gether. and im going to sponser a moon walk for it, so me and cody are going to start getn outher more often.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn+Jul 7 2009, 09:26 PM~14406956-->
> 
> 
> 
> JAUN  send me some pics of the show bro i gota see them. also if you finde out let me know when that magazine comes out i want to see if they keept the pic form the show.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. Ill check
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2009, 09:26 PM~14406956
> *it was really good to see you , your nefue and your folks , i hope your moms is feeling better i know it was hot over there.
> i didnt make it for you trophy, i stayed but i didnt here it come up , pluse i think i would have triped going up or something. looking fowerd to odessa tx show, and to meeting more of you outher guys *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Odessa is gonna be pimp.
> <!--QuoteBegin-2lowsyn_@Jul 7 2009, 09:26 PM~14406956
> *also thers a holloween get to gether ,that joe from prophacie is getn to gether. and im going to sponser a moon walk for it, so me and cody are going to start getn outher more often.
> *


Joe told me. I cant make it but hold it down over there.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jul 7 2009, 09:26 PM~14406956
> *JAUN  send me some pics of the show bro i gota see them.
> *


I didnt get many pics. and my nefew took the wackest pics.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 7 2009, 09:47 PM~14408912
> *I didnt get many pics. and my nefew took the wackest pics.
> *


like ur pics are any good :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 8 2009, 12:53 AM~14408959
> *like ur pics are any good :biggrin:
> *


I have an excuse I have a cell pone camera. :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 7 2009, 10:01 PM~14409019
> *I have an excuse I have a cell pone camera. :biggrin:
> *


meh :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 8 2009, 01:03 AM~14409034
> *meh :uh:
> *


***!


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 7 2009, 10:07 PM~14409059
> ****!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:uh: Red Rags and Body Bags


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 7 2009, 10:21 PM~14409134
> *:uh: Red Rags and Body Bags
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 8 2009, 01:26 AM~14409172
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 7 2009, 10:28 PM~14409187
> *:biggrin:
> *


 
















no ****


----------



## 817Lowrider

of course


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 8 2009, 12:47 AM~14408912
> *I didnt get many pics. and my nefew took the wackest pics.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: He tried tho!!


----------



## juangotti

haha yeah


----------



## Lil Spanks

queeeeeerrrrs :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Yes you are.


----------



## unique27

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jun 24 2009, 10:56 AM~14282754
> *MY HOMIES CAR I JUCED :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 8 2009, 10:01 AM~14411219
> *haha yeah got my g ride and my spare too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jul 8 2009, 01:00 PM~14412260
> *:nicoderm:
> *


sup fool.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 8 2009, 02:29 PM~14413023
> *:|
> *


you a lame


----------



## socios b.c. prez

butter


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 8 2009, 02:55 PM~14413239
> *butter
> *


biscuits.


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 8 2009, 06:44 AM~14410320
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: He tried tho!!
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 8 2009, 01:55 PM~14413239
> *butter
> *


cant belive it is... :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Oct 4 2006, 11:41 PM~6309277
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME (MONCHIS) HOLDING OUR NEW PLAKA FOR LOMPOC CHAP... AND MY FRAME IS ON THE BACKGROUND...
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 9 2009, 12:25 AM~14419310
> *:roflmao:
> *


fuckin art ahahaha


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 29 2007, 11:46 AM~7577049
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it
> *


WHATEVER HAPPIN TO THIS????


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 9 2009, 12:25 AM~14419310
> *:roflmao:
> *


what pages are those on


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 9 2009, 12:46 AM~14419596
> *fuckin art ahahaha
> *


WHATS UP WITH THE CASTED PLAQUES!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 9 2007, 08:02 PM~7653572
> *u ****** the club is usen the stickers homom dannys even got one on his truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

>


----------



## Lil Spanks

> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> LIKE TAHAT???


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 9 2009, 01:01 AM~14419772
> *A BIG DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM :0
> *


go back and edit delete the word > quote part so the pics are bigger


----------



## Lil Spanks

:dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 9 2009, 01:00 AM~14419750
> *WHATS UP WITH THE CASTED PLAQUES!
> *


75 a piece lmk when your ready


----------



## 817Lowrider

Me and my down ass members from jump street. HAHA 07 when I started the chap. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 9 2009, 01:06 AM~14419853
> *75 a piece lmk when your ready
> *


you got your already?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> OLD SKOOL...


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 9 2009, 01:07 AM~14419869
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my down ass members from jump street. HAHA 07 when I started the chap. :biggrin:
> *


now i know where the stress cracks from the frame came from...lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 9 2009, 01:07 AM~14419870
> *you got your already?
> *


nope


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 9 2009, 01:06 AM~14419853
> *75 a piece lmk when your ready
> *


i like GIFTS :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 1 2007, 12:12 AM~7808754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 9 2009, 12:08 AM~14419893
> *now i know where the stress cracks from the frame came from...lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 9 2009, 01:09 AM~14419899
> *i like GIFTS  :cheesy:
> *


I know thats why I gave you your first plaque.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 6 2007, 01:04 PM~7844311
> *sorrry i had to..... :biggrin: you know i want you eric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: I HAD TOO


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 9 2009, 01:08 AM~14419893
> *now i know where the stress cracks from the frame came from...lol
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> CLASSIC :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 9 2009, 01:11 AM~14419934
> *I know thats why I gave you your first plaque.
> *


i need a new one! :cheesy:


----------



## Stilo-G

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Stilo-G, Lil Spanks, Artistics.TX, show-bound, osorivera48
Full House


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 9 2009, 01:12 AM~14419948
> *i need a new one! :cheesy:
> *


PM me when you got the paper so we can order them.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 9 2009, 01:12 AM~14419936
> *:roflmao: I HAD TOO
> *


has anyone talked to ERIC bitch ass...whats his number...ima wake him up!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 9 2009, 01:13 AM~14419961
> *PM me when you got the paper so we can order them.
> *


when you paying me...lol :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 9 2009, 12:13 AM~14419962
> *has anyone talked to ERIC bitch ass...whats his number...ima wake him up!
> *


DO YOU GET TEXT????


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 9 2009, 01:13 AM~14419962
> *has anyone talked to ERIC bitch ass...whats his number...ima wake him up!
> *


all the time.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 9 2009, 01:15 AM~14419977
> *DO YOU GET TEXT????
> *


let me check my phn


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 9 2009, 01:14 AM~14419973
> *when you paying me...lol :cheesy:
> *


should be this monday. you fix that one side?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 9 2009, 12:16 AM~14420000
> *let me check my phn
> *


ON THE PHONE WITH HIM


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 9 2009, 01:17 AM~14420005
> *should be this monday. you fix that one side?
> *


tommarrow the shades go on...was trying to get mike out the way


----------



## Lil Spanks

> :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 9 2009, 01:18 AM~14420016
> *tommarrow the shades go on...was trying to get mike out the way
> *


4 sho.  Some aint feeling the tank murals.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 25 2007, 08:23 PM~7980215
> *On Behalf of the THEE ARTISTICS B.C. welcome bro and may SKYLER be long lasting member and represent to the fullest
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 9 2009, 01:20 AM~14420035
> *:0
> *


HAHAHA

I remember that night.

Sam
"Ya Ill just get in for my son. Incase I want to join something later"

My bro said the same dumb shit. :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 27 2007, 09:43 PM~7990069
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0 ***PHOTOSHOP*** :0  :0
> (showbound)
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 26 2007, 11:06 PM~7985775
> *yes victor is abitch as *****. But I luv bitches
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 9 2009, 12:24 AM~14420090
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 9 2009, 01:29 AM~14420135
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


the good old days when I didnt own a lowlow and never went to shows. haha


----------



## Lil Spanks

> WTF JUAN...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> haha sounds dirty
> look at the entry form shit it says cocksuker on the picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

When I finished the bike.


----------



## 817Lowrider

For Art :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> Post this one
> 
> :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> Post this one
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> the first pic is the both caspers (casper from oxnard on the left.........casper from lompoc on the right.............................wight mother fuckers........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:


----------



## OSO 805

> the first pic is the both caspers (casper from oxnard on the left.........casper from lompoc on the right.............................wight mother fuckers........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> THATS WHEN CASPER WAS TWEAKING IT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
Click to expand...


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 8 2009, 10:41 PM~14420238
> *the first pic is the both caspers (casper from oxnard on the left.........casper from lompoc on the right.............................wight mother fuckers........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


Damm casper put on some weight :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 9 2009, 12:43 AM~14420248
> *THATS WHEN CASPER WAS TWEAKING IT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 9 2009, 01:45 AM~14420262
> *Damm casper put on some weight :0
> *


He thought he was the shit then. Coming on LIL bumpin gums. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> DRUNK!!!!!!!!!!!
> :uh:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 8 2009, 10:46 PM~14420273
> *He thought he was the shit then. Coming on LIL bumpin gums. :biggrin:
> *


always wondered why he dont log on any more


----------



## OSO 805

THAT SHIT WAS ON LIL FOR A WILE EVERY ONE WAS GETING MAD ABOUT IT HAHAHAHAH


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 9 2009, 01:48 AM~14420295
> *always wondered why he dont log on any more
> *


HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 8 2009, 10:48 PM~14420296
> *THAT SHIT WAS ON LIL FOR A WILE EVERY ONE WAS GETING MAD ABOUT IT HAHAHAHAH
> *


i remember dat from wen i joined LIL wit my first screen name


----------



## OSO 805

> DRUNK!!!!!!!!!!!
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> HES FROM OXNARD :biggrin: :0
Click to expand...


----------



## 817Lowrider

IT WAS FUNNY!!!
Most didnt even no it stood for penguins only klick. they were just posting it. ahahaha


----------



## Lil Spanks

> oh my!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 8 2009, 11:49 PM~14420304
> *i remember dat from wen i joined LIL wit my first screen name
> *


ZIGS AND ART WERE ALLWAYS POSTING UP THAT SHIT ON EVERY TOPIC FOOLS STARTED HATING :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 8 2009, 10:49 PM~14420307
> *HES FROM OXNARD :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :0 C-O Boy


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 8 2009, 11:52 PM~14420324
> *:0 C-O Boy
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Jul 8 2009, 10:50 PM~14420312-->
> 
> 
> 
> IT WAS FUNNY!!!
> Most didnt even no it stood for penguins only klick. they were just posting it. ahahaha
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats wat i thought i stood for
> <!--QuoteBegin-OSO 805_@Jul 8 2009, 10:51 PM~14420318
> *ZIGS AND ART WERE ALLWAYS POSTING UP THAT SHIT ON EVERY TOPIC FOOLS STARTED HATING  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


haha yea i remember some start sayin they were trying to make fun of a club


----------



## OSO 805

> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> THAT SHIT GOT FUCKED UP :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :h5:
Click to expand...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> bulsssssssssshit
> 
> new mex putos
> 
> odessa bound 2
> mira este puto with his blu tooth ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go ahead n clown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this fuker didnt even have a shirt and i had to rock the so cal one
> 
> :cheesy: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> new look! with first trophy from San Angelo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my boy lil sky repping THE ARTISTICS!
> 
> :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> thats rite.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 9 2009, 01:54 AM~14420338
> *thats wat i thought i stood for
> 
> haha yea i remember some start sayin they were trying to make fun of a club
> *


yup.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> bikes in a lil ass fuken rentalcar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks artie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> :biggrin:
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> :cheesy:


----------



## OSO 805

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> great. heres your prize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 23 2008, 05:10 PM~10236408
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: j/k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 15 2008, 09:58 PM~11098687
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHOS TREY???


----------



## Lil Spanks

> :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 9 2009, 02:58 AM~14420641
> *WHOS TREY???
> *


Thats Artistic Dream from BLVD ACES


----------



## ericg

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> man this shit had me rolling!!!! i bust out laughin and my girl was like :uh: :uh:
Click to expand...


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 9 2009, 09:11 AM~14421458
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BASH3R

:uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 9 2009, 02:33 PM~14424439
> *:uh:
> *


Your supposed to quote.


:uh:


----------



## majestic bike club

:uh:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 9 2009, 12:45 PM~14424610
> *
> :uh:
> *


:uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jul 9 2009, 02:59 PM~14424791
> *:uh:
> *


Hey man? Whats your problem man?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 9 2009, 01:26 PM~14425077
> *Hey man? Whats your problem man?
> *


x2 :angry: 




:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

HAS ANY ONE RECEIVED THE NEW MOLDED PLAQUES OR SEEN WHAT THEY LOOK LIKE???


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 9 2009, 02:08 PM~14425474
> *HAS ANY ONE RECEIVED THE NEW MOLDED PLAQUES OR SEEN WHAT THEY LOOK LIKE???
> *


:yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 9 2009, 04:46 PM~14425883
> *:yes:
> *


PLEASE POST IT UP FOR US TO SEE


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 9 2009, 04:08 PM~14425474
> *HAS ANY ONE RECEIVED THE NEW MOLDED PLAQUES OR SEEN WHAT THEY LOOK LIKE???
> *


BISH ORDER MINE I"LL GIVE YOU THE CASH TOMORROW!! :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 9 2009, 05:13 PM~14426177
> *BISH ORDER MINE I"LL GIVE YOU THE CASH TOMORROW!!  :0
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 9 2009, 04:46 PM~14425883
> *:yes:
> *


*PICS!!!*


----------



## 817Lowrider

:angry:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 9 2009, 05:18 PM~14428034
> *:angry:
> *


X2


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 9 2009, 08:50 PM~14428285
> *X2
> *


Whats up Baby Cakes


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 9 2009, 05:51 PM~14428297
> *Whats up Baby Cakes
> *


Not much sweet cheeks... working on something new for the 25th


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 9 2009, 08:54 PM~14428326
> *Not much sweet cheeks... working on something new for the 25th
> *


Already.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 9 2009, 05:54 PM~14428333
> *Already.
> *


----------



## BASH3R

:no:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 9 2009, 08:57 PM~14428352
> *:no:
> *


Dont be an asshole. Asshole.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 9 2009, 05:57 PM~14428352
> *:no:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BASH3R

I had a pic of the cast but I don't know where it went, ill look for it..
it the same things as the cc plaque just smaller..


----------



## Stilo-G

SUP PUTAS!!!!


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 9 2009, 06:14 PM~14428524
> *SUP PUTAS!!!!
> *


WTF who's on my shit :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 9 2009, 06:33 PM~14428685
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+Jul 9 2009, 09:10 PM~14428479-->
> 
> 
> 
> I had a pic of the cast but I don't know where it went, ill look for it..
> it the same things as the cc plaque just smaller..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> find it find it find it!!!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Stilo-G_@Jul 9 2009, 09:18 PM~14428567
> *WTF who's on my shit :angry:
> *


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA WASNT ME!


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 9 2009, 06:37 PM~14428720
> *AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA WASNT ME!
> *


it was my homie im logged on his laptop


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 9 2009, 09:40 PM~14428753
> *it was my homie im logged on his laptop
> *


o


----------



## 817Lowrider

Thee Artistics Texas Plaque Mold. :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> CLASSIC :biggrin:
> [/quote
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## monte carlo rider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 9 2009, 09:21 PM~14429831
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thee Artistics Texas Plaque Mold. :cheesy:
> *


fuck texas


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by monte carlo rider_@Jul 10 2009, 01:27 AM~14430603
> *fuck texas
> *


wtf are you to come on here and diss peeps ?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by monte carlo rider_@Jul 9 2009, 09:27 PM~14430603
> *fuck texas
> *


says the guy who drinks milk out of a bag


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by monte carlo rider_@Jul 10 2009, 12:27 AM~14430603
> *fuck texas
> *


 :uh: :0 Nice post!!! :nosad:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by monte carlo rider_@Jul 9 2009, 10:27 PM~14430603
> *fuck texas
> *


haha daammm canadians :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by monte carlo rider_@Jul 10 2009, 12:27 AM~14430603
> *fuck texas
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 10 2009, 12:33 PM~14433989
> *:uh:
> *


you see the mold?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 9 2009, 08:35 PM~14428709
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 10 2009, 05:00 PM~14436857
> *
> *


Wassapining


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 10 2009, 04:02 PM~14436880
> *Wassapining
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 10 2009, 05:21 PM~14437054
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

dang u guys got it like dat


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 10 2009, 05:38 PM~14437213
> *dang u guys got it like dat
> *


Im on the top. no ****


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 8 2009, 11:41 AM~14412058
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> THE BEST OF THE BEST
> FROM COAST TO COAST
> 
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> ON TOP OF THE GAME
> SOME JUST DONT UNDERSTAND THAT R.O. IS #1 AND ALWAYS WILL BE!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 10 2009, 06:22 PM~14437548
> *:0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 10 2009, 05:28 PM~14437599
> *I love being on top :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lilstunna66

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Apr 5 2006, 08:34 PM~5187587
> *thers 9 of you giys right :dunno:
> *


hey bro do you still have those twisted spokes


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 10 2009, 04:22 PM~14437548
> *:0
> *


he's a club hopper :0


----------



## lilstunna66

hey how much did you get your spokes for


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by lilstunna66_@Jul 10 2009, 06:06 PM~14438297
> *hey bro do you still have those twisted spokes
> *


I do


----------



## lilstunna66

hey how much did you get your spokes for


----------



## 817Lowrider

*PRESIDENTS MEETING!!!*
Got stuff we need to talk about. 
*
Casper (Ventura) Munchis (Central Coast) Basher (SFV) Eric (New Mexico) Erick (Los Angelas) Art (O.C)*  We need to have a meeting fools.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 10 2009, 07:54 PM~14439137
> *PRESIDENTS MEETING!!!
> Got stuff we need to talk about.
> 
> Casper (Ventura) Munchis (Central Coast) Basher (SFV) Eric (New Mexico) Erick (Los Angelas) Art (O.C)   We need to have a meeting fools.
> *


TO THE CHAT ROOM!!!!!!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 10 2009, 07:54 PM~14439137
> *PRESIDENTS MEETING!!!
> Got stuff we need to talk about.
> 
> Casper (Ventura) Munchis (Central Coast) Basher (SFV) Eric (New Mexico) Erick (Los Angelas) Art (O.C)   We need to have a meeting fools.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juangotti

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

dont mock me.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 10 2009, 07:07 PM~14438302
> *he's  a club hopper :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## juangotti

:cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 10 2009, 08:54 PM~14439137
> *PRESIDENTS MEETING!!!
> Got stuff we need to talk about.
> 
> Casper (Ventura) Munchis (Central Coast) Basher (SFV) Eric (New Mexico) Erick (Los Angelas) Art (O.C)   We need to have a meeting fools.
> *


*Bout whar????????????????????????????????*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 10 2009, 09:09 PM~14439235
> *TO THE CHAT ROOM!!!!!!
> *


old school :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jul 10 2009, 10:51 PM~14440708
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 11 2009, 06:01 PM~14445061
> *:uh:
> *


YO BASH WHERE THE BARRAS AT????


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 11 2009, 05:02 PM~14445070
> *YO BASH WHERE THE BARRAS AT????
> *


ill pm you when I get home can't pm you on my phone


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 11 2009, 06:05 PM~14445090
> *ill pm you when I get home can't pm you on my phone
> *


SUUUREEE U CANT :biggrin: 

ALRIGHT HOMIE PM ME


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 10 2009, 07:54 PM~14439137
> *PRESIDENTS MEETING!!!
> Got stuff we need to talk about.
> 
> Casper (Ventura) Munchis (Central Coast) Basher (SFV) Eric (New Mexico) Erick (Los Angelas) Art (O.C)   We need to have a meeting fools.
> *


CALM DOWN :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OSO 805

WHO'S SHOWING TOMARO ????


----------



## juangotti

Thee Artistics All Day Fuck You Im Drunk!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 11 2009, 11:48 PM~14446676
> *CALM DOWN  :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hahah seriously :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 12 2009, 01:29 AM~14447535
> *Thee Artistics All Day Fuck You Im Drunk!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:happysad:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 12 2009, 09:18 PM~14453104
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


see u next weekin bro :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 12 2009, 11:39 PM~14453300
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


More pics? Lil brother looks happy. :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 12 2009, 09:44 PM~14453339
> *More pics? Lil brother looks happy. :biggrin:
> *


i have alot.. yup he was happy, but he got even happier when i told him that was his new bike :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Jul 12 2009, 01:59 PM~14449918-->
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BASH3R_@Jul 12 2009, 10:39 PM~14453300
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM DOGG YOURE BIKE LOOKS SICK


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 12 2009, 09:39 PM~14453300
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool meeting you today @ the show. :nicoderm:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 12 2009, 09:47 PM~14453375
> * --------->  :biggrin:
> DAM DOGG YOURE BIKE LOOKS SICK
> *


  thnx homie


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 12 2009, 10:39 PM~14453300
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who won????????????????


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 12 2009, 10:22 PM~14453149
> *see u next weekin bro :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 12 2009, 09:49 PM~14453389
> *who won????????????????
> *


both me and my lil brother, we took 2nd in mild and 2nd in full


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Jul 12 2009, 09:48 PM~14453382
> *Cool meeting you today @ the show. :nicoderm:
> *


same here  
i got some shots of your bike, ill post up later on :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 12 2009, 10:50 PM~14453400
> *both me and my lil brother, we took 2nd in mild and 2nd in full
> *


and oso?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 12 2009, 11:46 PM~14453357
> *i have alot.. yup he was happy, but he got even happier when i told him that was his new bike  :biggrin:
> *


  Man. I wish I had a lil brother. LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 13 2009, 12:07 AM~14453608
> *and oso?
> *


sold his bike to basher...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 10 2009, 09:54 PM~14439137
> *PRESIDENTS MEETING!!!
> Got stuff we need to talk about.
> 
> Casper (Ventura) Munchis (Central Coast) Basher (SFV) Eric (New Mexico) Erick (Los Angelas) Art (O.C)   We need to have a meeting fools.
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 12 2009, 10:30 PM~14453841
> *sold his bike to basher...
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 12 2009, 11:33 PM~14453862
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 12 2009, 08:39 PM~14453300
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE :biggrin: THE BIKES LOOK BAD ASS .. . KEEP IT UP :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 13 2009, 12:31 AM~14453846
> *
> *


???


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 13 2009, 01:01 AM~14454094
> *???
> *


I'll feel you in after the meeting.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 13 2009, 01:05 AM~14454130
> *I'll feel you in after the meeting.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 13 2009, 01:12 AM~14454206
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I see you online late oso. LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 13 2009, 12:01 AM~14454094
> *???
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 12 2009, 09:46 PM~14453357
> *i have alot.. yup he was happy, but he got even happier when i told him that was his new bike  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: LOOKS LIKE YOUR LIL BROTHER LIKES THE BIKE :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 12 2009, 10:07 PM~14453608
> *and oso?
> *


I SOLD IT TO BASHER :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Art is slow.


----------



## BASH3R

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BASH3R, MEXICA


:wave:


----------



## MEXICA

WHATS HAPPENING BASHER :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jul 13 2009, 11:32 AM~14457772
> *WHATS HAPPENING BASHER  :biggrin:
> *


just here chillen at home still tired from yesterday


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 13 2009, 11:35 AM~14457798
> *just here chillen at home still tired from yesterday
> *


GO TO WORK


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jul 13 2009, 11:35 AM~14457810
> *GO TO WORK
> *


today's my day off :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 13 2009, 12:37 PM~14457829
> *today's my day off  :cheesy:
> *


SEND THE BARS :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 13 2009, 01:49 PM~14457968
> *SEND THE BARS  :cheesy:
> *


They are in Idaho. :0


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 13 2009, 11:49 AM~14457968
> *SEND THE BARS  :cheesy:
> *


its on my to do lst :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

*on sunday...the softball game*


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 13 2009, 02:38 PM~14459906
> *on sunday...the softball game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


we lost huh??


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 13 2009, 03:50 PM~14460029
> *we lost huh??
> *


by 1


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 13 2009, 02:50 PM~14460040
> *by 1
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn it looked hot


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 13 2009, 03:20 PM~14460329
> *Damn it looked hot
> *


aint nothing but bomb ass cali weather


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 13 2009, 05:21 PM~14460341
> *aint nothing but bomb ass cali weather
> *


dont worry yall have a place to stay when cali falls into the ocean.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 13 2009, 03:28 PM~14460420
> *dont worry yall have a place to stay when cali falls into the ocean.
> *


us cali folks are like captins, we would go down with the ship


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 13 2009, 06:03 PM~14460777
> *us cali folks are like captins, we would go down with the ship
> *


ok. you do that. LMAO


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 13 2009, 04:05 PM~14460790
> *ok. you do that. LMAO
> *


will do and u stay over there in texas cause if u come to cail u will cause cali to break of into the sea


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 13 2009, 06:09 PM~14460813
> *will do and u stay over there in texas cause if u come to cail u will cause cali to break of into the sea
> *


good one


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 13 2009, 04:11 PM~14460838
> *good one
> *


fosho


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 13 2009, 05:03 PM~14460777
> *us cali folks are like captins, we would go down with the ship
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: RRRR CAPTIAN


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 13 2009, 08:31 PM~14463939
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: RRRR CAPTIAN
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 13 2009, 10:31 PM~14463939
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: RRRR CAPTIAN
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 13 2009, 11:05 PM~14464414
> *:thumbsup:
> *


:|


----------



## OSO 805

:cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Jul 13 2009, 01:21 PM~14458296-->
> 
> 
> 
> They are in Idaho. :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :tears: :tears: :tears:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BASH3R_@Jul 13 2009, 02:27 PM~14459040
> *its on my to do lst :biggrin:
> *


WAS IT CHECKED OFF :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 14 2009, 12:27 PM~14469612
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> I WANT TO JACK YOU OFF  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Clown Confusion

SEE U SUNDAY ART :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 14 2009, 02:28 PM~14471131
> *SEE U SUNDAY ART  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 14 2009, 03:35 PM~14471198
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BAAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## Stilo-G

Wud up fam


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 14 2009, 07:30 PM~14473883
> *Wud up fam
> *


nugga you aint my fam!


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 14 2009, 04:40 PM~14473977
> *nugga you aint my fam!
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 14 2009, 01:28 PM~14471131
> *SEE U SUNDAY ART  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 14 2009, 07:44 PM~14474013
> *
> *


 I lied. 
Ise yo daddy bish


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 14 2009, 05:45 PM~14474027
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 14 2009, 04:46 PM~14474039
> *I lied.
> Ise yo daddy bish
> *


U nobodys daddy


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 14 2009, 07:49 PM~14474073
> *U nobodys daddy
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 14 2009, 02:22 PM~14471071
> *:uh:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## BASH3R

im going to this one, who else is going??


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 14 2009, 09:48 PM~14476598
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im going to this one, who else is going??
> *


ME AND BRING THE ILLEGAL COLUMBIAN POWDER


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 14 2009, 08:49 PM~14476616
> *ME AND BRING THE ILLEGAL COLUMBIAN POWDER
> *


 then youll be looking like :wow:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 14 2009, 09:54 PM~14476698
> *then youll be looking like  :wow:
> *


PRETTY MUCH THEN IMA BE LIKE :rofl: 

THEN  

THEN WHEN I COME DOWN :420: 

:cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 14 2009, 08:55 PM~14476723
> *PRETTY MUCH THEN IMA BE LIKE  :rofl:
> 
> THEN
> 
> THEN WHEN I COME DOWN  :420:
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX,* osorivera48
*
Sup Oso.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 14 2009, 06:45 PM~14474027
> *:wave:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=84780
This is George from the LA chap. Should be on tomorrow.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 15 2009, 01:07 AM~14478863
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=84780
> This is George from the LA chap.  Should be on tomorrow.
> *


how do you know


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 15 2009, 02:09 AM~14478870
> *how do you know
> *


 :uh: Cus I do fud rucker!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 15 2009, 01:17 AM~14478915
> *:uh:  Cus I do fud rucker!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 15 2009, 02:59 AM~14479090
> *:angry:
> *


LOL. I set the account up for him.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 15 2009, 12:07 AM~14478863
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=84780
> This is George from the LA chap.  Should be on tomorrow.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jul 15 2009, 04:15 AM~14479273
> *:scrutinize:
> *


LOL he texted me and asked me to help hom set up an account. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 14 2009, 11:48 PM~14478749
> *:angry:
> *


For some reason I didnt get your voice mail till really late. Just call me whenever tomorrow.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 15 2009, 12:07 AM~14478863
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=84780
> This is George from the LA chap.  Should be on tomorrow.
> *


kiss ass :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 15 2009, 08:05 AM~14479747
> *kiss ass :uh:
> *


fuck you


----------



## BASH3R

ill be there also


----------



## 817Lowrider

:cheesy: Slow today.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 15 2009, 06:20 PM~14485975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill be there also
> *


whoevers going needs to geahold of robert or anybody cuz there letting bikes park with the cars...


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 15 2009, 05:20 PM~14485975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill be there also
> *


are u ganna take my forks and bike stands or what! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

For the homie


----------



## 817Lowrider

Yesterdays Unemployment check.  Not even enough cover all the bills.


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 15 2009, 10:27 PM~14489161
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the homie
> *


WHAT HOMIE :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Jul 16 2009, 12:30 AM~14489184
> *WHAT HOMIE :dunno:
> *



3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Artistics.TX, erick323, *BLAME ME
*


----------



## BLAME ME

*
HERE I AM SO BLAME ME..........................................................
*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 15 2009, 11:30 PM~14489181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterdays Unemployment check.  Not even enough cover all the bills.
> *


 :angry: havent even got mine yet.... :angry:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 15 2009, 10:31 PM~14489192
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Artistics.TX, erick323, BLAME ME
> 
> *


 :werd:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME+Jul 16 2009, 12:31 AM~14489195-->
> 
> 
> 
> *
> HERE I AM SO BLAME ME..........................................................*
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FIXD :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lil Spanks_@Jul 16 2009, 12:32 AM~14489207
> *:angry:  havent even got mine yet.... :angry:
> *


Not what its all cracked up to be.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 15 2009, 11:39 PM~14489257
> *FIXD :biggrin:
> Not what its all cracked up to be.
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 15 2009, 11:27 PM~14489161
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the homie
> *


and this is for you juan..


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 16 2009, 12:46 AM~14489319
> *and this is for you juan..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## osorivera48

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Jul 15 2009, 10:31 PM~14489195
> *
> HERE I AM SO BLAME ME..........................................................
> 
> *


*
:roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## 817Lowrider

BAHAHAHAAHAH


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by osorivera48_@Jul 15 2009, 11:31 PM~14489681
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HAHAHHAA


----------



## show-bound

:uh: 
im missing the punch line....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 16 2009, 01:49 AM~14489773
> *:uh:
> im missing the punch line....
> *


BLAME ME is George. The VP LA CC :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 16 2009, 12:49 AM~14489773
> *:uh:
> im missing the punch line....
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 16 2009, 01:54 AM~14489799
> *BLAME ME is George. The VP LA CC  :biggrin:
> *


whats to blame.....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 16 2009, 01:59 AM~14489820
> *whats to blame.....
> *


dunno. his screen name. what show you bound to go? :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 16 2009, 02:00 AM~14489823
> *dunno. his screen name. what show you bound to go? :biggrin:
> *


amarillo..aug 8th
lubbock aug 9th..
angelitos aug 15th
fiesta del llano sept 20
san angelo the 27
NOV ODESSA


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 16 2009, 02:02 AM~14489842
> *amarillo..aug 8th
> lubbock aug 9th..
> angelitos aug 15th
> fiesta del llano sept 20
> san angelo the 27
> *


Damn. Just a couple more for me

Temple
Lattin Fest
Odessa


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 16 2009, 02:03 AM~14489849
> *Damn. Just a couple more for me
> 
> Temple
> Lattin Fest
> Odessa
> *


forgot bout that one


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 16 2009, 02:05 AM~14489854
> *forgot bout that one
> *


We gonna be deep!


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 16 2009, 01:10 AM~14489879
> *We gonna be deep!
> *


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Jul 15 2009, 10:31 PM~14489195
> *
> HERE I AM SO BLAME ME..........................................................
> 
> *


*
Wut up George!! :wave:*


----------



## Lil Spanks

*SO WHO'S ROLLIN SUNDAY???????????????*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 16 2009, 02:27 AM~14489956
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 16 2009, 12:35 AM~14489997
> *SO WHO'S ROLLIN SUNDAY???????????????
> *


I might drive to Oxnard and roll with Casper like we always do


----------



## Lil Spanks

*MIKE...IF YOU WANNA ROLL..MEET UP AT MY PAD..BUT LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT TOO AND WILL GO FROM THERE*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jul 16 2009, 01:54 AM~14490078
> *I might drive to Oxnard and roll with Casper like we always do
> *


WHO ELSE IS COMING FROM UP THERE???


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 16 2009, 12:58 AM~14490095
> *WHO ELSE IS COMING FROM UP THERE???
> *


I don't know yet, cuz I wasn't planning to go to that one but Casper's going so I might go.. maybe Junior, and the homie from Filmore CA


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 10 2009, 09:54 PM~14439137
> *PRESIDENTS MEETING!!!
> Got stuff we need to talk about.
> 
> Casper (Ventura) Munchis (Central Coast) Basher (SFV) Eric (New Mexico) Erick (Los Angelas) Art (O.C)   We need to have a meeting fools.
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jul 16 2009, 02:01 AM~14490102
> *I don't know yet, cuz I wasn't planning to go to that one but Casper's going so I might go.. maybe Junior, and the homie from Filmore CA
> *


WHAT ABOUT STILO??


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 15 2009, 11:59 PM~14489820
> *whats to blame.....
> *


me?? :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 16 2009, 08:31 AM~14491103
> *me?? :dunno:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## BLAME ME

Code:


[COLOR=blue][SIZE=14] :cool: 
whats up Monchis thanks for the greeting.........


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 16 2009, 12:35 AM~14489997
> *SO WHO'S ROLLIN SUNDAY???????????????
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 16 2009, 01:14 AM~14490129
> *WHAT ABOUT STILO??
> *


yeah him too, idk if he's back from out of state, but yeah ima give em' a call


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Jul 16 2009, 01:43 PM~14494463
> *
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [COLOR=blue][SIZE=14] :cool:
> whats up Monchis thanks for the greeting.........
> [/b][/quote]
> Nothing much just working and saving up to buy my first project car and finish my trike  :cool:  are you bringing out that Regal u had??
> 
> *


----------



## BASH3R

at mannys with casper placing orders


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 16 2009, 07:33 PM~14496696
> *at mannys  with casper placing orders
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 17 2009, 02:33 AM~14496696
> *at mannys  with casper placing orders
> *


  can't wait to visit that shop one day


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jul 16 2009, 12:59 PM~14494611
> *yeah him too, idk if he's back from out of state, but yeah ima give em' a call
> *


casper told me i can roll wit him on sunday


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 16 2009, 04:33 PM~14496696
> *at mannys  with casper placing orders
> *


wheels gona be clean :0


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Is there any info on the Picnic 8-01-09.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 17 2009, 08:37 AM~14502712
> *Is there any info on the Picnic 8-01-09.
> *


:dunno:


----------



## BASH3R

only that texas flaked


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 16 2009, 06:18 PM~14497057
> *:cheesy:
> *


sup bro !


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 17 2009, 01:20 PM~14503611
> *only that texas flaked
> *


PM SENT :angry:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 17 2009, 11:29 AM~14503679
> *PM SENT :angry:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 17 2009, 01:20 PM~14503611
> *only that texas flaked
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 17 2009, 02:31 PM~14504405
> *:angry:
> *


X805 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 17 2009, 02:40 PM~14504510
> *X805  :angry:
> *


On my way to buy beer


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 17 2009, 12:01 PM~14504726
> *On my way to buy beer
> *


Amen


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 17 2009, 03:27 PM~14504968
> *Amen
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## osorivera48

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 17 2009, 09:37 AM~14502712
> *Is there any info on the Picnic 8-01-09.
> *


WHAT QUESTIONS DO HAVE ?


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by osorivera48_@Jul 17 2009, 04:39 PM~14505626
> *WHAT QUESTIONS DO HAVE ?
> *


PM Sent!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 17 2009, 11:20 AM~14503611
> *only that texas flaked
> *


 :yessad: my dad was dissapointed
hes going on a surprise visit up there soon :0


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jul 17 2009, 04:46 PM~14505685
> *:yessad: my dad was dissapointed
> hes going on a surprise visit up there soon  :0
> *


PM SENT! :|


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 17 2009, 02:54 PM~14505753
> *PM SENT!  :|
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jul 17 2009, 04:46 PM~14505685
> *:yessad: my dad was dissapointed
> hes going on a surprise visit up there soon  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 2lowsyn

hay hay-hay


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jul 17 2009, 06:10 PM~14506469
> *hay hay-hay
> *


Sup fool.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 17 2009, 02:01 PM~14504726
> *On my way to buy beer
> *


alkey :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 17 2009, 07:20 PM~14506961
> *alkey :angry:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 17 2009, 06:31 PM~14507046
> *:yessad:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 17 2009, 02:01 PM~14504726
> *On my way to buy beer
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jul 17 2009, 02:46 PM~14505685
> *:yessad: my dad was dissapointed
> hes going on a surprise visit up there soon  :0
> *


 its not a surprise anymore :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks+Jul 17 2009, 08:58 PM~14507602-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FOCK U
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BASH3R_@Jul 17 2009, 09:06 PM~14507665
> *its not a surprise anymore :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I already new he was.  One of yall should come with him. cough cough Art cough cough.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Im out the door. See you guys on sunday. :wave:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 17 2009, 08:23 AM~14502072
> *casper told me i can roll wit him on sunday
> *


FirMe, I don't think I'm going, Ima roll to another one in Guadalupe by Impressions C.C. Central Coast of Santa Maria, just to rep


----------



## 817Lowrider

yo Art gimme a call when you got a chance.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 18 2009, 02:07 PM~14512054
> *yo Art gimme a call when you got a chance.
> *


??????????


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 18 2009, 03:55 PM~14512286
> *??????????
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 18 2009, 04:09 PM~14512713
> *
> *


go ahead


----------



## 817Lowrider

we all lovely.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## BASH3R

DAAAAAMMMMM!!!! :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 19 2009, 04:19 AM~14516048
> *DAAAAAMMMMM!!!! :0
> *


what the hell you doing up at 3 in the moring....


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Stilo-G

:angry: just found out my 26in frame was stolen... was gona bust out with it saturday but cant any more


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 19 2009, 11:58 PM~14522000
> *:angry: just found out my 26in frame was stolen... was gona bust out with it saturday but cant any more
> *


the chopper frame?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 19 2009, 09:03 PM~14522033
> *the chopper frame?
> *


nah the one from street bike took the bike apart added sum body mods


----------



## Lil Spanks

Basher took home best 16 inch


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G+Jul 20 2009, 12:06 AM~14522059-->
> 
> 
> 
> nah the one from street bike took the bike apart added sum body mods
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats sux
> I got another for sale if you want. lmk
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lil Spanks_@Jul 20 2009, 12:58 AM~14522495
> *Basher took home best 16 inch
> *


PICS?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 19 2009, 10:04 PM~14522526
> *thats sux
> I got another for sale if you want. lmk
> *


i have a frame sitting around just gota do body mods again... suks cuz i cant show on sat


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 19 2009, 11:04 PM~14522526
> *thats sux
> I got another for sale if you want. lmk
> PICS?
> *


dAMMMM i gOT AlOT


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jul 19 2009, 10:10 PM~14522559
> *dAMMMM i gOT AlOT
> *


post up :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 20 2009, 01:11 AM~14522565
> *post up :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jul 19 2009, 10:22 PM~14522605
> *
> *


:dunno:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

SNEAk PEAk gOT tOO MANy pixZ 
pOST dA rEST 2MARROw


----------



## 817Lowrider

yo just FYI. Its official Thee Artistics Texas has been broken up into 3 chaps. 

Lubbock-San Antonio-Fort Worth

The ribbon will still say TEXAS and there will be no big difference. 
This will make it easier on us as a club with decisions we have to make about club functions locally and regional. So Basher. Lets update the myspace to reflect. Please.


----------



## BASH3R

*PAGE 2500* 




> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks+Jul 19 2009, 10:58 PM~14522495-->
> 
> 
> 
> Basher took home best 16 inch
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2009, 11:04 PM~14522526
> *PICS?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> desiree has my camera
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by STiLL [email protected] 20 2009, 12:18 AM~14522823
> *SNEAk PEAk gOT tOO MANy pixZ
> pOST dA rEST 2MARROw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Jul 20 2009, 12:38 AM~14522879
> *yo just FYI. Its official Thee Artistics Texas has been broken up into 3 chaps.
> 
> Lubbock-San Antonio-Fort Worth
> 
> The ribbon will still say TEXAS and there will be no big difference.
> This will make it easier on us as a club with decisions we have to make about club functions locally and regional. So Basher. Lets update the myspace to reflect. Please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm me on what u need to changei dont know which bikes are from where


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jul 20 2009, 01:18 AM~14522823
> *SNEAk PEAk gOT tOO MANy pixZ
> pOST dA rEST 2MARROw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


awsome pic


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 20 2009, 09:12 AM~14524341
> *awsome pic
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 20 2009, 10:24 AM~14524431
> *:wave:
> *


were are yo pics


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 20 2009, 10:35 AM~14524518
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


weres the one of you grabing rauls ass  :cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 20 2009, 10:45 AM~14524589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whos that sexy beast


----------



## Clown Confusion

I THINK ART WAS FEELING GAY AT THE SHOW....................................LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

WHAT UP FELLAS !


----------



## unique27

who is the contact for the san anto chapt. juan


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 20 2009, 11:51 AM~14524635
> *I THINK ART WAS FEELING GAY AT THE SHOW....................................LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


o hell na. LMAO


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 20 2009, 10:51 AM~14524635
> *I THINK ART WAS FEELING GAY AT THE SHOW....................................LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


second pic looks like a donkey punch waiting to happen


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jul 20 2009, 02:23 PM~14526080
> *second pic looks like a donkey punch waiting to happen
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY+Jul 20 2009, 02:04 PM~14525849-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT UP FELLAS !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SUP Paulie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-unique27_@Jul 20 2009, 02:22 PM~14526060
> *who is the contact for the san anto chapt. juan
> *


His name is Rene his name on here is 2lowsyn


----------



## unique27




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jul 20 2009, 02:29 PM~14526159
> *
> *


Whats up with you? You going to Longview and Temple shows?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> SUP Paulie
> 
> SUP MY BROTHER !
> 
> HOW'S IT GOING BRO!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 20 2009, 02:43 PM~14526312
> *SUP MY BROTHER !
> 
> HOW'S IT GOING BRO!
> *


going good homie


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 20 2009, 12:45 PM~14526338
> *going good homie
> *


THAT'S COOL BRO !

OUR YOU GOING TO MAKE IT OUT FOR THE WEGO !


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 20 2009, 02:47 PM~14526363
> *THAT'S COOL BRO !
> 
> OUR YOU GOING TO MAKE IT OUT FOR THE WEGO !
> *


nope. But the club should be there.


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 20 2009, 01:33 PM~14526190
> *Whats up with you? You going to Longview and Temple shows?
> *


longview 4 sure, still looking for rooms and temple is up in the air cause knightsgirl19 starts school soon


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jul 20 2009, 02:58 PM~14526504
> *longview 4 sure, still looking for rooms and temple is up in the air cause knightsgirl19 starts school soon
> *


cool. My brother will be in Longview. Temple aint far from yall...


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 20 2009, 02:01 PM~14526531
> *cool. My brother will be in Longview. Temple aint far from yall...
> *


u making it to longview? temples not but her sched is crazy right now and its her bike so...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jul 20 2009, 03:06 PM~14526601
> *u making it to longview? temples not but her sched is crazy right now and its her bike so...
> *


Ima try too.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 20 2009, 12:49 PM~14526398
> *nope. But the club should be there.
> *


COOL !


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 20 2009, 09:51 AM~14524635
> *I THINK ART WAS FEELING GAY AT THE SHOW....................................LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf?? i didnt even notice lol :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

did anyone get a hold of Eric yet?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 20 2009, 09:37 PM~14531392
> *wtf?? i didnt even notice lol  :roflmao:
> *


haha


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## ogloko

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 20 2009, 09:21 PM~14532880
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good pictures, like the big daddys cadi, hope everyone had a good time, Thee Artistics in da house. Artistics for life.


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by ogloko_@Jul 20 2009, 09:32 PM~14533057
> *good pictures, like the big daddys cadi, hope everyone had a good time, Thee Artistics in da house. Artistics for life.
> *


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 817Lowrider

Looking good Artistics.


----------



## BASH3R

those are all the pics i took of the club, i know des has some bad ass ones coming up


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 20 2009, 11:39 PM~14533178
> *those are all the pics i took of the club, i know des has some bad ass ones coming up
> *


SWEET


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 20 2009, 09:40 PM~14533189
> *SWEET
> *


----------



## BLAME ME

THANKS FOR POSTING UP THOSE PICTURES


----------



## Lil Spanks

congrates on eric from the l.a chap...on having his first baby...new daddy :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 21 2009, 01:52 AM~14534470
> *congrates on eric from the l.a chap...on having his first baby...new daddy :cheesy:
> *


Congrats Erick


----------



## BLAME ME

CONGRATS ON YOUR FIRTS BABY ERIC. I'LL GIVE YOU A CALL IN A FEW DAYS SO YOU AND YOUR FAM. CAN ENJOY AND GET SETTLED..............


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 20 2009, 10:35 PM~14533116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 21 2009, 02:26 AM~14534712
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Weak


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 21 2009, 01:50 AM~14534851
> *Weak
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 21 2009, 12:52 AM~14534470
> *congrates on eric from the l.a chap...on having his first baby...new daddy :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks+Jul 21 2009, 03:14 AM~14534958-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lil Spanks_@Jul 21 2009, 03:27 AM~14535019
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## ogloko

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 21 2009, 12:00 AM~14534517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thee Artistics representing!!!! Big Daddys Cadi!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

Who coming to SB on Saturday


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 20 2009, 10:51 AM~14524635
> *I THINK ART WAS FEELING GAY AT THE SHOW....................................LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHAHAHAHA

THATS ME IN THE SECOND PIC TALKING TO BASHER  

CONGRATS ON YOUR WIN HOMIE I KNEW YOULL TAKE THE 16 INCH WIN :biggrin: 

SEE YOU IN SB


----------



## Lil Spanks

Found this pic


----------



## 78mc

Where you @ Basher???


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Jul 21 2009, 01:25 PM~14539067
> *Where you @ Basher???
> *


in the toilet :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

whats up mike im right here


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 21 2009, 01:30 PM~14539127
> *whats up mike im right here and i miss ya
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 21 2009, 03:43 PM~14540710
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

sending the cash for our plaques tomorrow.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 21 2009, 04:05 PM~14540918
> *sending the cash for our plaques tomorrow.
> 
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 21 2009, 05:07 PM~14540941
> *:nosad:
> *


WHAT?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 21 2009, 04:23 PM~14541109
> *WHAT?
> *


CHICKEN BUTT


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 21 2009, 05:26 PM~14541145
> *CHICKEN BUTT
> *


LAME!


----------



## Clown Confusion

arts gay


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 21 2009, 05:40 PM~14541290
> *arts gay
> *


truth.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

here are Some pixz


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 21 2009, 03:40 PM~14541290
> *arts gay
> *


 :yes: 


jK


----------



## 817Lowrider

Who owns the truck? Man I love that truck. I liked it better with the big wheels it had on it. :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jul 21 2009, 04:30 PM~14541777
> *here are Some pixz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Badass pics


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

FUCkEN pEOPLE wHERE iN My SHot !


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

HERE YOU GO MiKE 
(YoU NEEd TO TAkE DAT STiCkeR OFF NEXt TiME i TAkE pIxz OF yOUR BiKE)


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jul 21 2009, 04:54 PM~14542008
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUCkEN pEOPLE wHERE iN My SHot !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick :thumbsup:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 21 2009, 05:02 PM~14542092
> *sick :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BASH3R

sick pics des :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jul 21 2009, 05:02 PM~14542090
> *HERE YOU GO MiKE
> (YoU NEEd TO TAkE DAT STiCkeR OFF NEXt TiME i TAkE pIxz OF yOUR BiKE)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol it wont be on there getting custom mirrors made :0


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 21 2009, 05:09 PM~14542180
> *sick pics des :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jul 21 2009, 05:16 PM~14542254
> *THANKS  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jul 21 2009, 05:54 PM~14542008
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUCkEN pEOPLE wHERE iN My SHot !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


awsome pics.....  :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

looks like yall had a good turn out.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 21 2009, 09:56 PM~14544704
> *looks like yall had a good turn out.
> *


----------



## BLAME ME

YEH WE HAD A GOOD TURN OUT ONE OF MANY TO COME SO WATCH OUT.........WE ARE COMING TO A SHOW NEAR YOU.........


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Jul 22 2009, 02:00 AM~14546503
> *YEH WE HAD A GOOD TURN OUT ONE OF MANY TO COME SO WATCH OUT.........WE ARE COMING TO A SHOW NEAR YOU.........
> *



Already.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

:happysad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

GUAT?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 22 2009, 03:02 AM~14546850
> *GUAT?
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 22 2009, 10:39 AM~14549280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



coming by to say what up homies lol !


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 22 2009, 11:41 AM~14549312
> *coming by to say what up homies lol  !
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jul 22 2009, 01:43 AM~14546691
> *:happysad:
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

My comp is fukkkd. I have to browse in safe mode.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 22 2009, 12:15 PM~14549649
> *My comp is fukkkd. I have to browse in safe mode.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
*Looooser*


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 22 2009, 10:49 AM~14549392
> *:wave:
> *


SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE IN THE WEGO TOUR !


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 22 2009, 02:36 PM~14551069
> *SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE IN THE WEGO TOUR !
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

*I FOUND YOUR FAT ASS JUAN*


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 22 2009, 05:49 PM~14552563
> *I FOUND YOUR FAT ASS JUAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:angry: Im on the come up.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 22 2009, 10:07 AM~14549578
> *:|
> *


 :guns:


----------



## juangotti

blast that sucka Bach.


----------



## juangotti




----------



## juangotti

I heard we have a new sponser?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 23 2009, 07:51 PM~14564804
> *I heard we have a new sponser?
> *


 :0


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 23 2009, 06:51 PM~14564804
> *I heard we have a new sponser?
> *


says who??


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 23 2009, 08:13 PM~14565023
> *says who??
> *


SAYS JUAN??? :dunno:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 23 2009, 09:13 PM~14565023
> *says who??
> *


Says Casper.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 23 2009, 07:21 PM~14565084
> *Says Casper.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 23 2009, 09:22 PM~14565094
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:|


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 23 2009, 07:21 PM~14565084
> *Says Casper.
> *


its bullshit


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 23 2009, 09:26 PM~14565128
> *its bullshit
> *


so it fell through?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 23 2009, 07:27 PM~14565142
> *so it fell through?
> *


Are you really surprised?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 23 2009, 07:26 PM~14565128
> *its bullshit
> *


I forgot to tell you it was good to finally meet you homie.


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 23 2009, 09:28 PM~14565155
> *Are you really surprised?
> *


false


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 23 2009, 08:21 PM~14565084
> *Says simon.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## juangotti

just talk to casper. says we good.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 23 2009, 07:34 PM~14565224
> *just talk to casper. says we good.
> *


yea...


----------



## juangotti

yea


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 23 2009, 08:34 PM~14565224
> *just talk to casper. says we good.
> *


what you two are getting married??? :dunno:


----------



## BASH3R

whats up raul?? it was nice meeting you too 

juan theres no sponsor. ask casper again, i just talked to him


----------



## 817Lowrider

pm details


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BLAME ME

WHATS THE LOWRIDER COUNCIL?


----------



## BLAME ME

WHAT'S UP BASHER........ uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Jul 24 2009, 12:41 AM~14566908
> *WHATS THE LOWRIDER COUNCIL?
> *


It is an orginization that we (Fort Worth Loweriders) started. We all get together and talk and schedule upcoming events. this helps organize all the clubs and get them on the same page.


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

Wut up homies  :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Sup Monchis.


----------



## Stilo-G

Wud up


----------



## 817Lowrider

Cant sleep


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 24 2009, 12:07 AM~14567545
> *Sup Monchis.
> *


Nothing much, just chillin'.... fuck I'm tired, talk to u guys later I'm crashin' out................................................................................................ :420:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 24 2009, 12:45 AM~14567691
> *Wud up
> *


Sup dawgy... ay u should get sum gurls from ur town and we'll throw a party at the Motel 6 this weekend or wheneverzz ur down homie??? :cheesy: by the way I met sum gurl from SB that knows u...


----------



## 817Lowrider

:cheesy:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jul 24 2009, 12:45 AM~14567812
> *Sup dawgy... ay u should get sum gurls from ur town and we'll throw a party at the Motel 6 this weekend or wheneverzz ur down homie??? :cheesy:  by the way I met sum gurl from SB that knows u...
> *


alright for sure casper is gona roll friday... oh serio haha who


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 24 2009, 02:38 AM~14567799
> *Cant sleep
> *


 :angry:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Jul 23 2009, 10:43 PM~14566920
> *WHAT'S UP BASHER........ uffin:
> *


nothing much just here chillen, how about you jorge??


----------



## 817Lowrider

:yawn:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 24 2009, 03:12 AM~14567926
> *alright for sure casper is gona roll friday... oh serio haha who
> *


FirMe, Lupita she hangs out with a gurl named Victoria


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 24 2009, 11:51 AM~14571042
> *nothing much just here chillen, how about you jorge??
> *


Wheres my frame at puto??lol


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jul 24 2009, 03:23 PM~14573193
> *Wheres my frame at puto??lol
> *


just threw it away


----------



## juangotti

-________________,,,ee8888888888888aa,
-____ _______,ad888888888888888888888888a ,
-_______ __,a888888888888888888888888888888,
- ____ ___,8888"""___""P8888888888888887888888b,
-_ ______d888__________`""P8888888888888888888,
-_ _____,88888b________________""888888888888888
-______d88P°""__,,,,,,,________________'""88888788888b
-______8888e888888888888b____________"88888888888,
-______888888888888888888888"_________,8888888888b
-______(8888888888888888888b,_________,88888888888d
-______( 88888888888888888888,_______,8888888888888
-____ __d888888888888888888888,____,8___"888988888b
-__ ____88888888888888888888888__.;8_^^^^-_(88888888
-______8888888888888I"8888888P__,8" ,aaa,___888888 8
-______888888888888I:8888888"__,8"_( `b8d'____(88888 )
-______Y8888888888I'888888P'__,8) ._.,_________88888 '
-______`88888888I"__8888P'___,8"_ ___\________88888
-_______8888888I'___888"___,8"__(.____.)______,8888b
-___ ___Y8888I"_____"88,__,8"_______________,888888
-_______`888I'_______"P8_,8 "_______________,88888)
-_______(88I'__________",(8"___ eaaaaaa,___,888888
-______,8I"____________,8( ____ "eeeee"___,8888888
-_____,8I'____________ (888a___________,88888888)
-____,8I'____________,8 88888,_______,8888888888
-___,8I'____________,8888 8888'`-===-'8888888888'
-__,8I'____________,888888 8888,_____888888888,
-__8I'____________,8""8888888 88a____"88888888a,
-__8I____________,8'__88888888 888a,__`P88888a;,
-__8I___________,8I___`8888888888 888a___" P888a,,,
-__(8,_________,8P'_____`88888888888888a___ "I8bma;.,
-___8I________,8P'_________"888888888888 88a____""P8ma,
-___(8,______,8d"___________`"8888 888888888a,_______`"8a
-____8I_____,8dP__________ __`88888)_"888888b,________:8b
-____(8____,8dP'__ ___,I______,88888_____"888888,__8,___8)
-_____8,_ __8dP_'___,I________88888___8, _"88888___"8,_,8
-_____8I___8P'___,I__________"88 8'_____`8,_,_8888'_____"8,I8
-______I8,_____',I__ __________"88_______`8,_8888"_______"8I,
-______` 8I____,I' _______________________`8_"88'___________"8,
- ______'8I____(8__________,aaa,___________8__88,____________"8,
-______,8I____8I__________88W88_____ _____8__"88_____________"8,
-______d8I,___I8_____ _____88M88__________8____"8______________;8,
-___ __888I___"8,___________"""____________8___________________((88B
-_____8888,____I8,_______________________,;8I __________________((8V
-____,8888I_____qb,_____________________,,8'8,,__________________"8"
-_ ___d88888,____"Pb___________________,,8'"-`8,_________________,8"
-____888888I______"Pa______________ __,aP'___`8,_____________ _,8"
-____8888888,______ `Iba._____________,aP"_____`8a___________a8"
-____8888888I,________""I8bmmmmmdP"__________"8a_______ ,8"
-____(8888888I,___________"""""""""_____.__ _________"8mmmP"
-_____88888888I,________________ _____,8I__8,_________I8""
-______"""88888I,_______ ____________,8I'____"I8,______;8"
-_____________` 8I,________________,8I'_______`I8, ____8)
-_______ _______`8I,______________,8I'__________I8___:8'
- _______________`8I,____________,8I'___________I8___:8
-________________`8I__________,8I'___________ __`8__ (8
-_________________8I________,8I'________ ________8__(8;
-_________________8I______,8"_____ _____________I___88,
-________________.8I_____,8' _______________________ 8"8,
-________________(PI_ ____'8________________________8,`8,
-____________ ___.8I'______________________ _________'8,`'8,
-___ ____________(PI____________________________ ____`8,` 8,
-______________(RI'[email protected]@_______. _____"b__8,
-_____________.BI'_______,[email protected]@'________8I ____"a__`8,
-____________.8I'_____ _,8'______________________,8______9,__`8,
-______ _____.8I'_____,8'_______________________,8I'______ `8___`8,
-__________.8I'____,8'__________________ ______,8I'________,8___`8,
-__________d8'___8'___ ______________________,dI"_______ 8___,__`8,
-_________(8I____8____________________ ____,dI"_________ 8___II___'`8
-_________8I________________________ ____,8I'___________(8__'8)____8;
-________(8'____ _______________________.8"_________ ___(8----8)___ 8I
-________8I______:____________________:_________ ______ 8__(8 __ :8
-_______(8'_______V,_________________ :__________________`8l8 ___8
-_______8I________`V ,______________,8___________________`8l8___;8
-_______8'__________Va,_________,a8'_____________________`8I__ ,8'
-______ 8l____________V8baaaaad88'_________ _____________8'__,8'
-______ 8l_____________ V88888888'_______________________8__,8'
-______ 8l ______________V888888"_______________________d'_ ,8 '
-______ 8l__ _____________V8888"_________________ _______8_8'
-______ 8l________________"V88'_______ __________________"8"
-______ '8|________________ V8_________________________ __8
-_______ 8I________________,8'__________________________ d)
-_______ '8,_______________d8__________________________,8
- ________(b_______________8'_________________________,8'
-_________8,_____________dP_________________________,8'
-_________(b_____________8'_________ _______________,8'
-__________8,___________d8________________________,8'
-__________(b___________8 '_______________________,8'
-___________8,_________a8_______________________,8'
-___________(b____ _____8'______________________,8'
-____________8,_ ______,8______________________,8'
-____________(b _______8'_____________________,8'
-_____________8 ,_____,8_____________________,8'
-_____________(b _____8'____________________,8'
-______________8,_ __l8____________________,8'
-______________(b__ ,8 '___________________,8'
-_______________8,, 8l___________________,8'
-_______________I8I8'__________________,8


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 24 2009, 03:29 PM~14573250
> *just threw it away
> *


lol see wut I do to your little bike(s) next show lol... nah but did u ship it??


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 24 2009, 06:15 PM~14574150
> *-________________,,,ee8888888888888aa,
> -____ _______,ad888888888888888888888888a ,
> -_______ __,a888888888888888888888888888888,
> - ____ ___,8888"""___""P8888888888888887888888b,
> -_ ______d888__________`""P8888888888888888888,
> -_ _____,88888b________________""888888888888888
> -______d88P°""__,,,,,,,________________'""88888788888b
> -______8888e888888888888b____________"88888888888,
> -______888888888888888888888"_________,8888888888b
> -______(8888888888888888888b,_________,88888888888d
> -______( 88888888888888888888,_______,8888888888888
> -____ __d888888888888888888888,____,8___"888988888b
> -__ ____88888888888888888888888__.;8_^^^^-_(88888888
> -______8888888888888I"8888888P__,8" ,aaa,___888888 8
> -______888888888888I:8888888"__,8"_( `b8d'____(88888 )
> -______Y8888888888I'888888P'__,8) ._.,_________88888 '
> -______`88888888I"__8888P'___,8"_ ___\________88888
> -_______8888888I'___888"___,8"__(.____.)______,8888b
> -___ ___Y8888I"_____"88,__,8"_______________,888888
> -_______`888I'_______"P8_,8 "_______________,88888)
> -_______(88I'__________",(8"___ eaaaaaa,___,888888
> -______,8I"____________,8( ____ "eeeee"___,8888888
> -_____,8I'____________ (888a___________,88888888)
> -____,8I'____________,8 88888,_______,8888888888
> -___,8I'____________,8888 8888'`-===-'8888888888'
> -__,8I'____________,888888 8888,_____888888888,
> -__8I'____________,8""8888888 88a____"88888888a,
> -__8I____________,8'__88888888 888a,__`P88888a;,
> -__8I___________,8I___`8888888888 888a___" P888a,,,
> -__(8,_________,8P'_____`88888888888888a___ "I8bma;.,
> -___8I________,8P'_________"888888888888 88a____""P8ma,
> -___(8,______,8d"___________`"8888 888888888a,_______`"8a
> -____8I_____,8dP__________ __`88888)_"888888b,________:8b
> -____(8____,8dP'__ ___,I______,88888_____"888888,__8,___8)
> -_____8,_ __8dP_'___,I________88888___8, _"88888___"8,_,8
> -_____8I___8P'___,I__________"88 8'_____`8,_,_8888'_____"8,I8
> -______I8,_____',I__ __________"88_______`8,_8888"_______"8I,
> -______` 8I____,I' _______________________`8_"88'___________"8,
> - ______'8I____(8__________,aaa,___________8__88,____________"8,
> -______,8I____8I__________88W88_____ _____8__"88_____________"8,
> -______d8I,___I8_____ _____88M88__________8____"8______________;8,
> -___ __888I___"8,___________"""____________8___________________((88B
> -_____8888,____I8,_______________________,;8I __________________((8V
> -____,8888I_____qb,_____________________,,8'8,,__________________"8"
> -_ ___d88888,____"Pb___________________,,8'"-`8,_________________,8"
> -____888888I______"Pa______________ __,aP'___`8,_____________ _,8"
> -____8888888,______ `Iba._____________,aP"_____`8a___________a8"
> -____8888888I,________""I8bmmmmmdP"__________"8a_______ ,8"
> -____(8888888I,___________"""""""""_____.__ _________"8mmmP"
> -_____88888888I,________________ _____,8I__8,_________I8""
> -______"""88888I,_______ ____________,8I'____"I8,______;8"
> -_____________` 8I,________________,8I'_______`I8, ____8)
> -_______ _______`8I,______________,8I'__________I8___:8'
> - _______________`8I,____________,8I'___________I8___:8
> -________________`8I__________,8I'___________ __`8__ (8
> -_________________8I________,8I'________ ________8__(8;
> -_________________8I______,8"_____ _____________I___88,
> -________________.8I_____,8' _______________________ 8"8,
> -________________(PI_ ____'8________________________8,`8,
> -____________ ___.8I'______________________ _________'8,`'8,
> -___ ____________(PI____________________________ ____`8,` 8,
> -______________(RI'[email protected]@_______. _____"b__8,
> -_____________.BI'_______,[email protected]@'________8I ____"a__`8,
> -____________.8I'_____ _,8'______________________,8______9,__`8,
> -______ _____.8I'_____,8'_______________________,8I'______ `8___`8,
> -__________.8I'____,8'__________________ ______,8I'________,8___`8,
> -__________d8'___8'___ ______________________,dI"_______ 8___,__`8,
> -_________(8I____8____________________ ____,dI"_________ 8___II___'`8
> -_________8I________________________ ____,8I'___________(8__'8)____8;
> -________(8'____ _______________________.8"_________ ___(8----8)___ 8I
> -________8I______:____________________:_________ ______ 8__(8 __ :8
> -_______(8'_______V,_________________ :__________________`8l8 ___8
> -_______8I________`V ,______________,8___________________`8l8___;8
> -_______8'__________Va,_________,a8'_____________________`8I__ ,8'
> -______ 8l____________V8baaaaad88'_________ _____________8'__,8'
> -______ 8l_____________ V88888888'_______________________8__,8'
> -______ 8l ______________V888888"_______________________d'_ ,8 '
> -______ 8l__ _____________V8888"_________________ _______8_8'
> -______ 8l________________"V88'_______ __________________"8"
> -______ '8|________________ V8_________________________ __8
> -_______ 8I________________,8'__________________________ d)
> -_______ '8,_______________d8__________________________,8
> - ________(b_______________8'_________________________,8'
> -_________8,_____________dP_________________________,8'
> -_________(b_____________8'_________ _______________,8'
> -__________8,___________d8________________________,8'
> -__________(b___________8 '_______________________,8'
> -___________8,_________a8_______________________,8'
> -___________(b____ _____8'______________________,8'
> -____________8,_ ______,8______________________,8'
> -____________(b _______8'_____________________,8'
> -_____________8 ,_____,8_____________________,8'
> -_____________(b _____8'____________________,8'
> -______________8,_ __l8____________________,8'
> -______________(b__ ,8 '___________________,8'
> -_______________8,, 8l___________________,8'
> -_______________I8I8'__________________,8
> *


gay :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

yes u are.


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

All that bondo is gonna need to come off.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 24 2009, 11:52 PM~14576581
> *All that bondo is gonna need to come off.
> *


NAHHH...AND THATS DRUNK TALK :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 24 2009, 06:15 PM~14574150
> *-________________,,,ee8888888888888aa,
> -____ _______,ad888888888888888888888888a ,
> -_______ __,a888888888888888888888888888888,
> - ____ ___,8888"""___""P8888888888888887888888b,
> -_ ______d888__________`""P8888888888888888888,
> -_ _____,88888b________________""888888888888888
> -______d88P°""__,,,,,,,________________'""88888788888b
> -______8888e888888888888b____________"88888888888,
> -______888888888888888888888"_________,8888888888b
> -______(8888888888888888888b,_________,88888888888d
> -______( 88888888888888888888,_______,8888888888888
> -____ __d888888888888888888888,____,8___"888988888b
> -__ ____88888888888888888888888__.;8_^^^^-_(88888888
> -______8888888888888I"8888888P__,8" ,aaa,___888888 8
> -______888888888888I:8888888"__,8"_( `b8d'____(88888 )
> -______Y8888888888I'888888P'__,8) ._.,_________88888 '
> -______`88888888I"__8888P'___,8"_ ___\________88888
> -_______8888888I'___888"___,8"__(.____.)______,8888b
> -___ ___Y8888I"_____"88,__,8"_______________,888888
> -_______`888I'_______"P8_,8 "_______________,88888)
> -_______(88I'__________",(8"___ eaaaaaa,___,888888
> -______,8I"____________,8( ____ "eeeee"___,8888888
> -_____,8I'____________ (888a___________,88888888)
> -____,8I'____________,8 88888,_______,8888888888
> -___,8I'____________,8888 8888'`-===-'8888888888'
> -__,8I'____________,888888 8888,_____888888888,
> -__8I'____________,8""8888888 88a____"88888888a,
> -__8I____________,8'__88888888 888a,__`P88888a;,
> -__8I___________,8I___`8888888888 888a___" P888a,,,
> -__(8,_________,8P'_____`88888888888888a___ "I8bma;.,
> -___8I________,8P'_________"888888888888 88a____""P8ma,
> -___(8,______,8d"___________`"8888 888888888a,_______`"8a
> -____8I_____,8dP__________ __`88888)_"888888b,________:8b
> -____(8____,8dP'__ ___,I______,88888_____"888888,__8,___8)
> -_____8,_ __8dP_'___,I________88888___8, _"88888___"8,_,8
> -_____8I___8P'___,I__________"88 8'_____`8,_,_8888'_____"8,I8
> -______I8,_____',I__ __________"88_______`8,_8888"_______"8I,
> -______` 8I____,I' _______________________`8_"88'___________"8,
> - ______'8I____(8__________,aaa,___________8__88,____________"8,
> -______,8I____8I__________88W88_____ _____8__"88_____________"8,
> -______d8I,___I8_____ _____88M88__________8____"8______________;8,
> -___ __888I___"8,___________"""____________8___________________((88B
> -_____8888,____I8,_______________________,;8I __________________((8V
> -____,8888I_____qb,_____________________,,8'8,,__________________"8"
> -_ ___d88888,____"Pb___________________,,8'"-`8,_________________,8"
> -____888888I______"Pa______________ __,aP'___`8,_____________ _,8"
> -____8888888,______ `Iba._____________,aP"_____`8a___________a8"
> -____8888888I,________""I8bmmmmmdP"__________"8a_______ ,8"
> -____(8888888I,___________"""""""""_____.__ _________"8mmmP"
> -_____88888888I,________________ _____,8I__8,_________I8""
> -______"""88888I,_______ ____________,8I'____"I8,______;8"
> -_____________` 8I,________________,8I'_______`I8, ____8)
> -_______ _______`8I,______________,8I'__________I8___:8'
> - _______________`8I,____________,8I'___________I8___:8
> -________________`8I__________,8I'___________ __`8__ (8
> -_________________8I________,8I'________ ________8__(8;
> -_________________8I______,8"_____ _____________I___88,
> -________________.8I_____,8' _______________________ 8"8,
> -________________(PI_ ____'8________________________8,`8,
> -____________ ___.8I'______________________ _________'8,`'8,
> -___ ____________(PI____________________________ ____`8,` 8,
> -______________(RI'[email protected]@_______. _____"b__8,
> -_____________.BI'_______,[email protected]@'________8I ____"a__`8,
> -____________.8I'_____ _,8'______________________,8______9,__`8,
> -______ _____.8I'_____,8'_______________________,8I'______ `8___`8,
> -__________.8I'____,8'__________________ ______,8I'________,8___`8,
> -__________d8'___8'___ ______________________,dI"_______ 8___,__`8,
> -_________(8I____8____________________ ____,dI"_________ 8___II___'`8
> -_________8I________________________ ____,8I'___________(8__'8)____8;
> -________(8'____ _______________________.8"_________ ___(8----8)___ 8I
> -________8I______:____________________:_________ ______ 8__(8 __ :8
> -_______(8'_______V,_________________ :__________________`8l8 ___8
> -_______8I________`V ,______________,8___________________`8l8___;8
> -_______8'__________Va,_________,a8'_____________________`8I__ ,8'
> -______ 8l____________V8baaaaad88'_________ _____________8'__,8'
> -______ 8l_____________ V88888888'_______________________8__,8'
> -______ 8l ______________V888888"_______________________d'_ ,8 '
> -______ 8l__ _____________V8888"_________________ _______8_8'
> -______ 8l________________"V88'_______ __________________"8"
> -______ '8|________________ V8_________________________ __8
> -_______ 8I________________,8'__________________________ d)
> -_______ '8,_______________d8__________________________,8
> - ________(b_______________8'_________________________,8'
> -_________8,_____________dP_________________________,8'
> -_________(b_____________8'_________ _______________,8'
> -__________8,___________d8________________________,8'
> -__________(b___________8 '_______________________,8'
> -___________8,_________a8_______________________,8'
> -___________(b____ _____8'______________________,8'
> -____________8,_ ______,8______________________,8'
> -____________(b _______8'_____________________,8'
> -_____________8 ,_____,8_____________________,8'
> -_____________(b _____8'____________________,8'
> -______________8,_ __l8____________________,8'
> -______________(b__ ,8 '___________________,8'
> -_______________8,, 8l___________________,8'
> -_______________I8I8'__________________,8
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

I would say the integrity is shot.


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 25 2009, 03:30 AM~14577288
> *
> *


its true


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 25 2009, 02:35 AM~14577293
> *its true
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 25 2009, 01:23 AM~14577284
> *I would say the integrity is shot.
> *


Im going to check it out when Juan says its ok and then go from there. I already talked to Eric about it.


----------



## BASH3R

"deseo/desire" up for sale.. make offers


----------



## BASH3R

"deseo/desire" up for sale.. make offers


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 25 2009, 12:14 PM~14579571
> *"deseo/desire" up for sale.. make offers
> *


 :0 why


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 25 2009, 10:27 AM~14578063
> *Im going to check it out when Juan says its ok and then go from there. I already talked to Eric about it.
> *


4 show.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 25 2009, 01:18 PM~14579587
> *"deseo/desire" up for sale.. make offers
> *


wTF?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

Wut up everyone!!!!


----------



## BASH3R

just kidding, i still wanna do alot more in the future :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 25 2009, 03:51 PM~14580015
> *just kidding, i still wanna do alot more in the future :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 25 2009, 02:54 PM~14580033
> *:angry:
> *


trade for the regal?? :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## BLAME ME




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Jul 25 2009, 10:14 PM~14582503
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BLAME ME

WHATS UP BASHER CASPER TOLD ME THAT YOU GUYS WON AT A SHOW? :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Jul 25 2009, 10:53 PM~14582732
> *WHATS UP BASHER CASPER TOLD ME THAT YOU GUYS WON AT A SHOW? :thumbsup:
> *


all three bikes we took placed :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

*Thee Artistics
Los Angeles, Orange County, Ventura County, Central Coast, San Fernando Valley, New Mexico, Fort Worth Lubbock, San Antonio*​
Lowriding! "Its what we do."

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 26 2009, 02:10 AM~14583472
> *Thee Artistics
> Los Angelas, Orange County, Ventura County, Central Coast, San Fernando Valley, New Mexico, Fort Worth Lubbock, San Antonio​
> Lowriding! "Its what we do."
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Whos from Lubbock? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 26 2009, 09:25 PM~14588351
> *Whos from Lubbock?  :dunno:
> *


Show-Bound


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 26 2009, 07:53 PM~14588595
> *Show-Bound
> *


For some reason I thought he was from San Antonio.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 26 2009, 10:12 PM~14588815
> *For some reason I thought he was from San Antonio.
> *


Nope


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 26 2009, 08:43 PM~14589106
> *Nope
> *


oh


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 26 2009, 02:10 AM~14583472
> *Thee Artistics
> Los Angelas, Orange County, Ventura County, Central Coast, San Fernando Valley, New Mexico, Fort Worth Lubbock, San Antonio​
> Lowriding! "Its what we do."
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


learn how to spell los angeles :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

*
STARTS;; AT 10 A.M*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jul 26 2009, 10:38 PM~14589613
> *
> STARTS;; AT 10 A.M
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 26 2009, 09:40 PM~14589631
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jul 26 2009, 09:41 PM~14589639
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 26 2009, 09:45 PM~14589668
> *:wave:
> *


 :cheesy: SUpppp


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jul 26 2009, 09:48 PM~14589708
> *:cheesy: SUpppp
> *


noting much just chillin


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 26 2009, 09:49 PM~14589717
> *noting much just chillin
> *


FOSHO WHN YU GETTIN YOUR MiRRORS ? :uh:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: STiLL RAPPiN32, Artistics.TX, *lastminute*
*** lOl Jk. yOU GOiN ?


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jul 26 2009, 09:51 PM~14589734
> *FOSHO WHN YU GETTIN YOUR MiRRORS ? :uh:
> *


maybe in 2 weeks


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 26 2009, 09:53 PM~14589759
> *maybe in 2 weeks
> *


 :0


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jul 26 2009, 09:53 PM~14589767
> *:0
> *


me and jagster came up whit a diffrent style for the mirrors so he is makeing them from scracth. a hoe new set of mirrors :0 :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

W0W i WANNA SEE PICS


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jul 26 2009, 10:01 PM~14589849
> *W0W i WANNA SEE PICS
> *


as soon as i get pics from jagster


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 26 2009, 11:59 PM~14589818
> *me and jagster came up whit a diffrent style for the mirrors so he is makeing them from scracth. a hoe new set of mirrors  :0  :biggrin:
> *


ORLY?


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 26 2009, 10:04 PM~14589873
> *ORLY?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 26 2009, 10:03 PM~14589867
> *as soon as i get pics from jagster
> *


FIRME :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 27 2009, 12:04 AM~14589881
> *:uh:
> *


:0


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jul 26 2009, 10:12 PM~14589951
> *FIRME :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jul 26 2009, 09:38 PM~14589613
> *
> STARTS;; AT 10 A.M
> *


I'll be there


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 25 2009, 02:51 PM~14580015
> *just kidding, i still wanna do alot more in the future :biggrin:
> *


DID YOU SHIP THE FRAME??????!!! don't ignore me beezie... :angry: lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

I wanna go over to cali in January. :happysad:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jul 27 2009, 12:43 AM~14590861
> *DID YOU SHIP THE FRAME??????!!! don't ignore me beezie... :angry: lol
> *


wheres the buttt hurt form?? :0
im not shipping anything out ecxept sams pendent


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 27 2009, 02:49 AM~14591004
> *I wanna go over to cali in January. :happysad:
> *


but its not gonna happen right?? :0


----------



## 81.7.TX.

MEH!!! :uh:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 27 2009, 07:14 AM~14591806
> *wheres the buttt hurt form?? :0
> im not shipping anything out ecxept sams pendent
> *


need the frames for the group pic at the picnic :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 27 2009, 01:18 PM~14594065
> *need the frames for the group pic at the picnic :biggrin:
> *


r u going?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 27 2009, 11:19 AM~14594075
> *r u going?
> *


 :biggrin: yup


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 27 2009, 01:22 PM~14594098
> *:biggrin: yup
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 27 2009, 11:32 AM~14594212
> *
> *


 :uh: no ****


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 27 2009, 01:33 PM~14594235
> *  I'm a ****
> *


 :uh: 
*BASHER OR CASPER!!!!!!!! NEED TO CALL MIKE ABOUT THIS WEEKEND.....*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jul 26 2009, 10:38 PM~14589613
> *
> STARTS;; AT 10 A.M
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 27 2009, 11:43 AM~14594359
> *:uh:
> BASHER OR CASPER!!!!!!!! PUT IT IN MY BUT
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 27 2009, 01:45 PM~14594372
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G

:biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

double post


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 27 2009, 01:47 PM~14594406
> *I like it double the size
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 27 2009, 01:18 PM~14594065
> *Ill be rollin in my new ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 27 2009, 12:07 PM~14594689
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i'll give u a ride u know u want to sit on da head


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 27 2009, 02:12 PM~14594755
> *i'll give u a ride u know u want to sit on da head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 27 2009, 11:57 AM~14593853
> *MEH!!!  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 27 2009, 12:18 PM~14594065
> *need the frames for the group pic at the picnic :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 27 2009, 12:43 PM~14594359
> *:uh:
> BASHER OR CASPER!!!!!!!! NEED TO CALL MIKE ABOUT THIS WEEKEND.....
> *


pm the number por fas


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 27 2009, 03:24 PM~14595635
> *pm the number por fas
> *


TELL CASPER


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 27 2009, 01:57 PM~14593853
> *MEH!!!  :uh:
> *


MR. Internet Bad Ass! :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 27 2009, 08:23 PM~14598602
> *MR. Internet Bad Ass! :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 27 2009, 08:28 PM~14599267
> *:uh:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 27 2009, 09:29 PM~14599278
> *:wave:
> *


i have a trade for you


----------



## Lil Spanks

lets crip hop


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 27 2009, 08:34 PM~14599345
> *i have a trade for you
> *


----------



## BLAME ME

ANYONE GOING TO THE E.L.A. CAR SHOW THIS SUNDAY? :nicoderm:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Jul 27 2009, 11:18 PM~14600781
> *ANYONE GOING TO THE E.L.A. CAR SHOW THIS SUNDAY?  :nicoderm:
> *


its my pops b-day so were rollin to corona h.s show


----------



## BLAME ME

THATS COOL...KEE :biggrin: P ME POSTED ON ANY OTHER SHOWS WE CAN ALL GET TOGETHER TO SHOW


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Jul 27 2009, 11:23 PM~14600834
> *THATS COOL...KEE :biggrin: P ME POSTED ON ANY OTHER SHOWS WE CAN ALL GET TOGETHER TO SHOW
> *


ill post some


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 27 2009, 08:34 PM~14599345
> *i have a trade for you
> *


trade for wat


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 27 2009, 11:42 PM~14599455
> *lets crip hop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lolololololoollolololololol good one :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 27 2009, 08:23 PM~14598602
> *MR. Internet Bad Ass! :uh:
> *


----------



## BASH3R

*ALL SO.CAL MEMBERS MAKE SURE TO TAKE THE BIKES TO THE PICNIC, DESIREE AND STREETLOW ARE GOING TO BE SHOOTING THE BIKES FOR THE 5TH ANNIVERSARY OF THE BIKE CLUB*


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 27 2009, 10:58 PM~14601297
> *ALL SO.CAL MEMBERS MAKE SURE TO TAKE THE BIKES TO THE PICNIC, DESIREE AND STREETLOW ARE GOING TO BE SHOOTING THE BIKES FOR THE 5TH ANNIVERSARY OF THE BIKE CLUB
> *


 :cheesy: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Clown Confusion

art did u want something from me wats up foo


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Jul 27 2009, 10:18 PM~14600781
> *ANYONE GOING TO THE E.L.A. CAR SHOW THIS SUNDAY?  :nicoderm:
> *


iTS CANCELEd


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 28 2009, 12:08 AM~14601413
> *art did u want something from me wats up foo
> *


yea...yo mirrors..


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 27 2009, 11:58 PM~14601297
> *ALL SO.CAL MEMBERS MAKE SURE TO TAKE THE BIKES TO THE PICNIC, DESIREE AND STREETLOW ARE GOING TO BE SHOOTING THE BIKES FOR THE 5TH ANNIVERSARY OF THE BIKE CLUB
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 27 2009, 11:19 PM~14601526
> *yea...yo mirrors..
> *


wat mirros wicth ones


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 28 2009, 12:33 AM~14601649
> *wat mirros wicth ones
> *


on ur bike ? arent u getting new ones???


----------



## Clown Confusion

wat are u going to give me


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jul 27 2009, 11:09 PM~14601420
> *iTS CANCELEd
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 27 2009, 11:42 PM~14601709
> *
> *


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 27 2009, 10:58 PM~14601297
> *ALL SO.CAL MEMBERS MAKE SURE TO TAKE THE BIKES TO THE PICNIC, DESIREE AND STREETLOW ARE GOING TO BE SHOOTING THE BIKES FOR THE 5TH ANNIVERSARY OF THE BIKE CLUB
> *


Fuck! lol my shit's not even done :burn: but I'll be there


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 27 2009, 08:14 AM~14591806
> *wheres the buttt hurt form?? :0
> im not shipping anything out ecxept sams pendent
> *


fuck you lol... so wtf when r u shippin' my shit?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 27 2009, 12:18 PM~14594065
> *need the frames for the group pic at the picnic :biggrin:
> *


That's right... ay Stilo I'm going to meet Casper in Oxnard so if u want a ride just hit me up for Saturday


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: Good morning Thee Artistics B.C.  :wave:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 28 2009, 09:01 AM~14603552
> *:biggrin: Good morning  Thee Artistics B.C.   :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 28 2009, 10:01 AM~14603552
> *:biggrin: Good morning  Thee Artistics B.C.   :wave:
> *


easy as 123


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 27 2009, 11:58 PM~14601297
> *ALL SO.CAL MEMBERS MAKE SURE TO TAKE THE BIKES TO THE PICNIC, DESIREE AND STREETLOW ARE GOING TO BE SHOOTING THE BIKES FOR THE 5TH ANNIVERSARY OF THE BIKE CLUB
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 28 2009, 12:08 AM~14601413
> *art did u want something from me wats up foo
> *


i got disc brakes..lol


----------



## Clown Confusion

ok


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## erick323

:wave: uffin:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Jul 21 2009, 12:01 AM~14534524
> *CONGRATS ON YOUR FIRTS BABY ERIC. I'LL GIVE YOU A CALL IN A FEW DAYS SO YOU AND YOUR FAM. CAN ENJOY AND GET SETTLED..............
> *


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 2lowsyn

how it going fellas. jaun- ill be sponcering a moon walk for holloween for a low and show get to gether here in SA. ALSO ther well be a loco movie being made here for loco lowrideers and i was wondering if any of you guys might want to show up ill give you more info as it comes in.

and im not to sure but i think my favoret show will comeing soon to ROSDAIL PARK. i hope i didnt miss it i havnt seen anything about it and iv ben get out more with the bike'S . i was get to know some peeps from outher clubs like cirtin stilze ( i think i might have speld it wrong-no dissrespect) but let me know anything thats going on foo give me a call or sonthing. i know im the ferthis down south.
oh and i got a job too....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jul 28 2009, 09:06 PM~14609444
> *how it going fellas. jaun- ill be sponcering a moon walk for holloween for a low and show get to gether here in SA. ALSO ther well be a loco movie being made here for loco lowrideers and i was wondering if any of you guys might want to show up ill give you more info as it comes in.
> 
> and im not to sure but i think my favoret show will comeing soon to ROSDAIL PARK. i hope i didnt miss it i havnt seen anything about it and iv ben get out more with the bike'S . i was get to know some peeps from outher clubs like cirtin stilze ( i think i might have speld it wrong-no dissrespect) but let me know anything thats going on foo give me a call or sonthing. i know im the ferthis down south.
> oh and i got a job too....
> *


PM SENT FOOL.


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, ogloko

Sup.


----------



## 2lowsyn

got it, should i post up the good news or what?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jul 28 2009, 09:15 PM~14609559
> *got it, should i post up the good new or what?
> *


I did a couple pages back. Rep your chap. :biggrin: Now go get yall some members. LOL


----------



## 2lowsyn

dude iv been tring the one persn i found that clean and legit is an older guy but i dont have to worry about him doing something or saying somthing wrong.  
also ill be sending YOU some cash for them PLAQS -hell yha- i think me and cody are ready


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jul 28 2009, 09:20 PM~14609641
> *dude iv been tring the one persn i found that clean and legit is an older guy but i dont have to worry about him doing something or saying somthing wrong.
> also ill be sending YOU some cash for them PLAQS -hell yha- i think me and cody are ready
> *


when you ready Ill get yalls plaques. I think they are like 75 each.


----------



## 2lowsyn

sweet. just guna pay off my tickets and ill get one or 2 and surprize cody with it .


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jul 28 2009, 09:25 PM~14609703
> *sweet. just guna pay off my tickets and ill get one or 2 and surprize cody with it .
> *


  thats whats up. plaqued up. shirts and all.


----------



## 2lowsyn

I GUSS THERES NOTHING ELS TO SAY BUT THANK YOU AND EXSPECT ALOT MORE BIKES FROM THE SOUTH.
im working on a new bike il be posting some pics of the ones we got now(only 2) but like i said im working on a new one, and making the club stronger.


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 28 2009, 07:29 PM~14609752
> *  thats whats up. plaqued up. shirts and all.
> *


all thank to you bro. hopefuly ill be going to your place and fuck your town up LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jul 28 2009, 09:30 PM~14609765
> *I GUSS THERES NOTHING ELS TO SAY BUT THANK YOU AND EXSPECT ALOT MORE BIKES FROM THE SOUTH.
> im working on a new bike il be posting some pics of the ones we got now(only 2) but like i said im working on a new one, and making the club stronger.
> *


hell yeah. Thats how I started originally 1 deep


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jul 28 2009, 09:31 PM~14609786
> *all thank to you bro. hopefuly ill be going to your place and fuck your town up LOL
> *


  when you ready. I am always ready to drink.


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 28 2009, 07:32 PM~14609799
> *hell yeah. Thats how I started originally 1 deep
> *


SHIT YHA IM 2 DEEP AND ONLY GETN DEEPER


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jul 28 2009, 09:34 PM~14609821
> *SHIT YHA IM 2 DEEP AND ONLY GETN DEEPER
> *


  There is a show in temple. you going?


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 28 2009, 07:34 PM~14609813
> *  when you ready. I am always ready to drink.
> *


HELL YHA budwisers all around. ill get the beer and the meat we can BBQ it up


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jul 28 2009, 09:36 PM~14609836
> *HELL YHA  budwisers all around. ill get the beer and the meat we can BBQ it up
> *


When you ready


----------



## 2lowsyn

just me get some shit out the way and me a cody will go up there for sure bro.
just gota get them bills coght up and them tickets payed off


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jul 28 2009, 09:42 PM~14609889
> *just me get some shit out the way and me a cody will go up there for sure bro.
> just gota get them bills coght up and them tickets payed off
> *


I know what you mean. But when yall ready LMK. shit bring codys pops if you want. We got room. And beer. :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

Sup homies :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 81.7.TX.

THEE ARTISTICS</span></span>.

If you have any questions please let me know. Dre  [/b]


----------



## 817Lowrider

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jul 28 2009, 08:06 PM~14609444
> *how it going fellas. jaun- ill be sponcering a moon walk for holloween for a low and show get to gether here in SA. ALSO ther well be a loco movie being made here for loco lowrideers and i was wondering if any of you guys might want to show up ill give you more info as it comes in.
> 
> and im not to sure but i think my favoret show will comeing soon to ROSDAIL PARK. i hope i didnt miss it i havnt seen anything about it and iv ben get out more with the bike'S . i was get to know some peeps from outher clubs like cirtin stilze ( i think i might have speld it wrong-no dissrespect) but let me know anything thats going on foo give me a call or sonthing. i know im the ferthis down south.
> oh and i got a job too....
> *


congrats bro


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 29 2009, 04:12 PM~14617854
> *congrats bro
> *


we know those are hard to come by.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 29 2009, 04:23 PM~14618584
> *we know those are hard to come by.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 27 2009, 09:58 PM~14601297
> *ALL SO.CAL MEMBERS MAKE SURE TO TAKE THE BIKES TO THE PICNIC, DESIREE AND STREETLOW ARE GOING TO BE SHOOTING THE BIKES FOR THE 5TH ANNIVERSARY OF THE BIKE CLUB
> *


gotta see how the $ is doing to get storage paid so i can get the bike out :angry: if not, at least i will get my car this weekend :biggrin: 

1999 caddilac deville :0


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 27 2009, 11:42 PM~14601709
> *
> *


IV BEEN CALLING YOU FOR THE PAST WEEK  HIT ME UP ASAP


----------



## BLAME ME

WHATS UP,IS LOMPOC COMING OUT TO THE PICNIC? uffin:


----------



## BLAME ME

WHO'S COMING TO THE E.L.A. SHOW??????????????????????


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 29 2009, 06:49 PM~14621137
> *IV BEEN CALLING YOU FOR THE PAST WEEK   HIT ME UP ASAP
> *


foshizzle ill hit u up tomorrow my phone is messed up right now..







oso 805


WICKED MIND
*****
Posts: 2,559
Joined: Feb 2006
From: 805 just tying 2 survive
Car Club: Rollin Hard Car Club

:angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 29 2009, 08:56 AM~14613818
> *THEE ARTISTICS</span></span>.
> 
> If you have any questions please let me know. Dre   *</span>
> [/b]


Posts: 1,484
Joined: Apr 2008
<span style=\'color:red\'>From: Rollin SOLO!!<<<<<<<


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 29 2009, 08:44 PM~14622341
> *foshizzle ill hit u up tomorrow my phone is messed up right now..
> oso 805
> WICKED MIND
> *****
> Posts: 2,559
> Joined: Feb 2006
> From: 805 just tying 2 survive
> Car Club: Rollin Hard Car Club
> 
> :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: so are you going to give me that call


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 29 2009, 08:44 PM~14622341
> *foshizzle ill hit u up tomorrow my phone is messed up right now..
> oso 805
> WICKED MIND
> *****
> Posts: 2,559
> Joined: Feb 2006
> From: 805 just tying 2 survive
> Car Club: Rollin Hard Car Club
> :angry:
> *


----------



## OSO 805

INTERESTING :buttkick:


----------



## BLAME ME

HEY WHERES IS THE ROLLING HARD CLUB FROM?


----------



## OSO 805

SANTA MARIA ......


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 29 2009, 08:58 PM~14622507
> *INTERESTING :buttkick:
> *


freezes out of now where


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 29 2009, 09:01 PM~14622541
> *freezes out of now where
> *


I CALLED LIKE ALL THIS WEEK AND SOME HYNA OR A LIL KID PICKED :angry:


----------



## BLAME ME

HEY OSO WHAT TYPE OF CARS DO THEY HAVE?


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Jul 29 2009, 09:03 PM~14622566
> *HEY OSO WHAT TYPE OF CARS DO THEY HAVE?
> *


93 BIG BODY,63 IMPALA ,64 IMPALA,65IMPALA,68IMPALA, 2 ELCOS,87 CUTTY,2000 LINCON TOWN CAR,77 MONTE, 72 MONTE AND MY 80'S CUTLASS


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 29 2009, 09:02 PM~14622563
> *I CALLED LIKE ALL THIS WEEK AND SOME HYNA OR A LIL KID PICKED :angry:
> *


hit u up tomorrow


----------



## OSO 805

WAS UP MONCHIS


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Jul 29 2009, 06:59 PM~14621232
> *WHATS UP,IS LOMPOC COMING OUT TO THE PICNIC? uffin:
> *


Hell yeah it is, just me reppin' the Central Coast chapt with Stilo


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 29 2009, 09:07 PM~14622621
> *hit u up tomorrow
> *


DONT FLAKE OUT ON ME :angry:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 29 2009, 09:09 PM~14622656
> *DONT FLAKE OUT ON ME :angry:
> *


pm the number


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jul 29 2009, 09:08 PM~14622638
> *Hell yeah it is, just me reppin' the Central Coast chapt with Stilo
> *


EY HIT ME UP IM TAKING THE CAR OUT NEXT FRIDAY TO SM :biggrin:


----------



## BLAME ME

HEY BRO THE REASON I ASK IS BECAUSE, THERE USE TO BE A CLUB BY THAT NAME HERE IN L.A. BACK THE 80'S BUT THEY HAD MINI-TRUCKS JUST CURIUOS ON WHAT THEIR NAME LOOKS LIKE? YOU WOULDN'T HAV ANY PICTURES WOULD YOU?


----------



## BASH3R

make offer


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Jul 29 2009, 09:11 PM~14622686
> *HEY BRO THE REASON I ASK IS BECAUSE, THERE USE TO BE A CLUB BY THAT NAME HERE IN L.A. BACK THE 80'S BUT THEY HAD MINI-TRUCKS JUST CURIUOS ON WHAT THEIR NAME LOOKS LIKE? YOU WOULDN'T HAV ANY PICTURES WOULD YOU?
> *


NOT AT THE MOMENT  I CAN GET SOME..................I GESS THE 63 CAME OUT IN LOWRIDER MAG BUT I DONT KNOW BY WHAT NAME IT GO'S BY


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 29 2009, 09:07 PM~14622633
> *WAS UP MONCHIS
> *


Q vole.. foo I called ur pad on Monday morning cuz I was up by Mission Hills n ur mom said u went to pick up ur cuz, then I waited by the liquor but u never passed by so I left after callin ur pad all kinds lol...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 29 2009, 09:44 PM~14622341
> *foshizzle ill hit u up tomorrow my phone is messed up right now..
> oso 805
> WICKED MIND
> *****
> Posts: 2,559
> Joined: Feb 2006
> From: 805 just tying 2 survive
> Car Club: Rollin Hard Car Club
> 
> :angry:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 29 2009, 09:11 PM~14622688
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make offer
> *


FIRST FINISH PAYING ME OFF :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 29 2009, 09:14 PM~14622727
> *FIRST FINISH PAYING ME OFF :0  :cheesy:
> *


why do u think im selling it?? im jobless now


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 29 2009, 09:15 PM~14622736
> *why do u think im selling it?? im jobless now
> *


 :0


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 29 2009, 09:10 PM~14622675
> *EY HIT ME UP IM TAKING THE CAR OUT NEXT FRIDAY TO SM  :biggrin:
> *


I'm down, are u gonna let me drive or wut??lol.. I know a few hynas in Santa :biggrin:


----------



## BLAME ME

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 29 2009, 09:13 PM~14622713
> *NOT AT THE MOMENT   I CAN GET SOME..................I GESS THE 63 CAME OUT IN LOWRIDER MAG BUT I DONT KNOW BY WHAT NAME IT GO'S BY
> *


IT WILL BE A TRIP IF THEY HAVE ANY ORIGINAL MEMBERS FROM L.A.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 29 2009, 09:16 PM~14622742
> *:0
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jul 29 2009, 09:16 PM~14622743
> *I'm down, are u gonna let me drive or wut??lol.. I know a few hynas in Santa  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHA YOUR FUNNY MONCHIS :biggrin: SO YOU CAN CRASH ON BROADWAY  :biggrin: .......................IM TAKING MY CUZIN AND YOU SO I CAN STILL FIT 2 IN THE BACK :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 29 2009, 09:19 PM~14622791
> *HAHAHAHA YOUR FUNNY MONCHIS  :biggrin: SO YOU CAN CRASH ON BROADWAY   :biggrin: .......................IM TAKING MY CUZIN AND YOU SO I CAN STILL FIT 2 IN THE BACK  :biggrin:
> *


Foo I'ma truck driver I won't crash lol...j/k... we'll lap em..lol.. plus u can't have minors in the car and I can cuz I'm an adult..lol :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 29 2009, 10:14 PM~14622726
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> CLUB HOPPPER
> *


 :uh:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jul 29 2009, 09:25 PM~14622872
> *Foo I'ma truck driver I won't crash lol...j/k... we'll lap em..lol.. plus u can't have minors in the car and I can cuz I'm an adult..lol  :0
> *


 ......................HAHAHA I GOT ALL THE PAPER WORK FROM THE CAR BACK TODAY


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 29 2009, 09:26 PM~14622887
> *:uh:
> *


FUCK YOU :0  I WAS NEVER IN THE C.C I NEVER WAS ON PROBATION FOR THE C.C I NEVER WHENT TO A CAR CLUB MEETING AND I NEVER USED THE C.C TO GET SHIT DONE ON MY CAR   .....................I WAS IN THE BIKE CLUB  DIFFERENT STORY :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jul 29 2009, 08:08 PM~14622638
> *Hell yeah it is, just me reppin' the Central Coast chapt with Stilo
> *


  see you guys at the picnic :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: show-bound, BASH3R


----------



## Stilo-G

:dunno:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 29 2009, 09:02 PM~14622563
> *I CALLED LIKE ALL THIS WEEK AND SOME HYNA OR A LIL KID PICKED :angry:
> *


BASHER Y YU LETING YOUR LADY ANSWER UR PHONE DATS A BURN :roflmao:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 29 2009, 09:30 PM~14622954
> *FUCK YOU :0    I WAS NEVER IN THE C.C I NEVER WAS ON PROBATION FOR THE C.C I NEVER WHENT TO A CAR CLUB MEETING AND I NEVER USED THE C.C TO GET SHIT DONE ON MY CAR     .....................I WAS IN THE BIKE CLUB  DIFFERENT STORY :biggrin:
> *


WOAHHHH CHilll FoO


----------



## show-bound

FREE MURALS WITH PAINT! :cheesy:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 30 2009, 12:09 AM~14624222
> *FREE MURALS WITH PAINT! :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

No ins no out this is me being me. 

Im tired of the b.s. you a lifer your a lifer dont front on some bullshit. 
THEE ARTISTICS is a life time commitment for me. this is not some weekend game that I play in my spare time. I have had my ups and downs and this club in the short period of time I have been in. I have seen members come go and I personally see it as a slap in the face. We are not a stepping stone that you use to get your foot in the door. You should know what you are getting into before you make that commitment. I love my club I love my brothers and will never do anything that would hurt my camp/team/club/brotherhood in any way. Although me and my brother Dre are not in the C.C. we are Artistics affiliated and will eventually join the C.C. So I would like you say if you dont know what your getting into dont apply. This is me being real. 


Much LOVE


THEE ARTISTICS
FORT WORTH CHAPTER
LIFE TIME MEMBER


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 30 2009, 02:23 AM~14624276
> *No ins no out this is me being me.
> 
> Im tired of the b.s. you a lifer your a lifer dont front on some bullshit.
> THEE ARTISTICS is a life time commitment for me. this is not some weekend game that I play in my spare time. I have had my ups and downs and this club in the short period of time I have been in. I have seen members come go and I personally see it as a slap in the face. We are not a stepping stone that you use to get your foot in the door. You should know what you are getting into before you make that commitment. I love my club I love my brothers and will never do anything that would hurt my camp/team/club/brotherhood in any way. Although me and my brother Dre are not in the C.C. we are Artistics affiliated and will eventually join the C.C. So I would like you say if you dont know what your getting into dont apply. This is me being real.
> Much LOVE
> THEE ARTISTICS
> FORT WORTH CHAPTER
> LIFE TIME MEMBER
> 
> *


all new members should enter a 1yr probation, no shirts, no plaque, no nothing till they have proved them selves... and EARNED IT!


----------



## 817Lowrider

EARN THAT BLACK AND GOLD.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Jul 30 2009, 12:23 AM~14624276-->
> 
> 
> 
> No ins no out this is me being me.
> 
> Im tired of the b.s. you a lifer your a lifer dont front on some bullshit.
> THEE ARTISTICS is a life time commitment for me. this is not some weekend game that I play in my spare time. I have had my ups and downs and this club in the short period of time I have been in. I have seen members come go and I personally see it as a slap in the face. We are not a stepping stone that you use to get your foot in the door. You should know what you are getting into before you make that commitment. I love my club I love my brothers and will never do anything that would hurt my camp/team/club/brotherhood in any way. Although me and my brother Dre are not in the C.C. we are Artistics affiliated and will eventually join the C.C. So I would like you say if you dont know what your getting into dont apply. This is me being real.
> Much LOVE
> THEE ARTISTICS
> FORT WORTH CHAPTER
> LIFE TIME MEMBER
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ENOUGH SAid.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Jul 30 2009, 12:40 AM~14624341
> *all new members should enter a 1yr probation, no shirts, no plaque, no nothing till they have proved them selves... and EARNED IT!
> *


THATS WHAT EVERYONE SHOULD BE DOiN!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 29 2009, 10:50 PM~14622421
> *Posts: 1,484
> Joined: Apr 2008
> From: Rollin SOLO!!<<<<<<<
> *


As far as a car club we are solo. But that will change once we get plaqued up!  

Bike Club: Thee Artistics 100% No ins or outs
Car Club: Artistics Affiliated


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 30 2009, 01:47 AM~14624628
> *As far as a car club we are solo. But that will change once we get plaqued up!
> 
> Bike Club: Thee Artistics 100% No ins or outs
> Car Club: Artistics Affiliated
> *


aHHH makes sence i was about to say something about that


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 30 2009, 12:23 AM~14624276
> *No ins no out this is me being me.
> 
> Im tired of the b.s. you a lifer your a lifer dont front on some bullshit.
> THEE ARTISTICS is a life time commitment for me. this is not some weekend game that I play in my spare time. I have had my ups and downs and this club in the short period of time I have been in. I have seen members come go and I personally see it as a slap in the face. We are not a stepping stone that you use to get your foot in the door. You should know what you are getting into before you make that commitment. I love my club I love my brothers and will never do anything that would hurt my camp/team/club/brotherhood in any way. Although me and my brother Dre are not in the C.C. we are Artistics affiliated and will eventually join the C.C. So I would like you say if you dont know what your getting into dont apply. This is me being real.
> Much LOVE
> THEE ARTISTICS
> FORT WORTH CHAPTER
> LIFE TIME MEMBER
> 
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 30 2009, 02:23 AM~14624276
> *No ins no out this is me being me.
> 
> Im tired of the b.s. you a lifer your a lifer dont front on some bullshit.
> THEE ARTISTICS is a life time commitment for me. this is not some weekend game that I play in my spare time. I have had my ups and downs and this club in the short period of time I have been in. I have seen members come go and I personally see it as a slap in the face. We are not a stepping stone that you use to get your foot in the door. You should know what you are getting into before you make that commitment. I love my club I love my brothers and will never do anything that would hurt my camp/team/club/brotherhood in any way. Although me and my brother Dre are not in the C.C. we are Artistics affiliated and will eventually join the C.C. So I would like you say if you dont know what your getting into dont apply. This is me being real.
> Much LOVE
> THEE ARTISTICS
> FORT WORTH CHAPTER
> LIFE TIME MEMBER
> *


QUOTED FOR TRUFF!!!


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jul 30 2009, 12:01 AM~14624182
> *WOAHHHH CHilll FoO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 29 2009, 11:09 PM~14624222
> *FREE MURALS WITH PAINT! :cheesy:
> *


 :0 I'll send a pm in a bit


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 30 2009, 01:40 AM~14624341
> *all new members should enter a 1yr probation, no shirts, no plaque, no nothing till they have proved them selves... and EARNED IT!
> *


DAMM RIGHT


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 30 2009, 01:23 AM~14624276
> *No ins no out this is me being me.
> 
> Im tired of the b.s. you a lifer your a lifer dont front on some bullshit.
> THEE ARTISTICS is a life time commitment for me. this is not some weekend game that I play in my spare time. I have had my ups and downs and this club in the short period of time I have been in. I have seen members come go and I personally see it as a slap in the face. We are not a stepping stone that you use to get your foot in the door. You should know what you are getting into before you make that commitment. I love my club I love my brothers and will never do anything that would hurt my camp/team/club/brotherhood in any way. Although me and my brother Dre are not in the C.C. we are Artistics affiliated and will eventually join the C.C. So I would like you say if you dont know what your getting into dont apply. This is me being real.
> Much LOVE
> THEE ARTISTICS
> FORT WORTH CHAPTER
> LIFE TIME MEMBER
> 
> *


DAMMMM BROTHER, MADE ME DRY..CAN I GET A HUG??


----------



## 817Lowrider

U know me fool. My heart is in the 100 %


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 30 2009, 12:23 AM~14624276
> *No ins no out this is me being me.
> 
> Im tired of the b.s. you a lifer your a lifer dont front on some bullshit.
> THEE ARTISTICS is a life time commitment for me. this is not some weekend game that I play in my spare time. I have had my ups and downs and this club in the short period of time I have been in. I have seen members come go and I personally see it as a slap in the face. We are not a stepping stone that you use to get your foot in the door. You should know what you are getting into before you make that commitment. I love my club I love my brothers and will never do anything that would hurt my camp/team/club/brotherhood in any way. Although me and my brother Dre are not in the C.C. we are Artistics affiliated and will eventually join the C.C. So I would like you say if you dont know what your getting into dont apply. This is me being real.
> Much LOVE
> THEE ARTISTICS
> FORT WORTH CHAPTER
> LIFE TIME MEMBER
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 30 2009, 09:30 AM~14626370
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  uffin:
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jul 30 2009, 04:57 PM~14631634
> *
> *


ready for saturday?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 29 2009, 05:56 AM~14613818
> *THEE ARTISTICS</span></span>.
> 
> If you have any questions please let me know. Dre   *
> [/b]


 :0


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 30 2009, 06:01 PM~14631669
> *ready for saturday?
> *


2 take pictures of you guys bikes hell ya


----------



## osorivera48

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 30 2009, 12:23 AM~14624276
> *No ins no out this is me being me.
> 
> Im tired of the b.s. you a lifer your a lifer dont front on some bullshit.
> THEE ARTISTICS is a life time commitment for me. this is not some weekend game that I play in my spare time. I have had my ups and downs and this club in the short period of time I have been in. I have seen members come go and I personally see it as a slap in the face. We are not a stepping stone that you use to get your foot in the door. You should know what you are getting into before you make that commitment. I love my club I love my brothers and will never do anything that would hurt my camp/team/club/brotherhood in any way. Although me and my brother Dre are not in the C.C. we are Artistics affiliated and will eventually join the C.C. So I would like you say if you dont know what your getting into dont apply. This is me being real.
> Much LOVE
> THEE ARTISTICS
> FORT WORTH CHAPTER
> LIFE TIME MEMBER
> 
> *


----------



## Aztecbike

> _Originally posted by osorivera48_@Jul 30 2009, 06:17 PM~14631825
> *
> *


SOUNDS GREAT!!!


----------



## juangotti

LIFE TIME MEMBER


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 30 2009, 09:12 PM~14634460
> *LIFE TIME MEMBER
> *


----------



## BLAME ME

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 30 2009, 12:23 AM~14624276
> *No ins no out this is me being me.
> 
> Im tired of the b.s. you a lifer your a lifer dont front on some bullshit.
> THEE ARTISTICS is a life time commitment for me. this is not some weekend game that I play in my spare time. I have had my ups and downs and this club in the short period of time I have been in. I have seen members come go and I personally see it as a slap in the face. We are not a stepping stone that you use to get your foot in the door. You should know what you are getting into before you make that commitment. I love my club I love my brothers and will never do anything that would hurt my camp/team/club/brotherhood in any way. Although me and my brother Dre are not in the C.C. we are Artistics affiliated and will eventually join the C.C. So I would like you say if you dont know what your getting into dont apply. This is me being real.
> Much LOVE
> THEE ARTISTICS
> FORT WORTH CHAPTER
> LIFE TIME MEMBER
> 
> *


HEY BRO I LIKE THE WAY YOU HAVE THE POSITIVE THINKING AND CANT TO IN SEE'ING YOU AND OTHERS FLYING PLAQUES AS A C.C. MEMBERS AS WELL..........


----------



## BLAME ME

YOU GUY'S CAN ALSO PUT YOUR COMMENTS IN OUR OTHER TOPIC UNDER CAR CLUB'S................ uffin:


----------



## Stilo-G

where everybody at


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Jul 31 2009, 01:22 AM~14635108
> *YOU GUY'S CAN ALSO PUT YOUR COMMENTS IN OUR OTHER TOPIC UNDER CAR CLUB'S................ uffin:
> *


haha you dont want us to whore up the c.c. thread. lol :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 30 2009, 12:23 AM~14624276
> *No ins no out this is me being me.
> 
> Im tired of the b.s. you a lifer your a lifer dont front on some bullshit.
> THEE ARTISTICS is a life time commitment for me. this is not some weekend game that I play in my spare time. I have had my ups and downs and this club in the short period of time I have been in. I have seen members come go and I personally see it as a slap in the face. We are not a stepping stone that you use to get your foot in the door. You should know what you are getting into before you make that commitment. I love my club I love my brothers and will never do anything that would hurt my camp/team/club/brotherhood in any way. Although me and my brother Dre are not in the C.C. we are Artistics affiliated and will eventually join the C.C. So I would like you say if you dont know what your getting into dont apply. This is me being real.
> Much LOVE
> THEE ARTISTICS
> FORT WORTH CHAPTER
> LIFE TIME MEMBER
> 
> *


:tears:  :cheesy: :biggrin: you said it all homie


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Jul 30 2009, 11:19 PM~14635082
> *HEY BRO I LIKE THE WAY YOU HAVE THE POSITIVE THINKING AND CANT TO IN SEE'ING YOU AND OTHERS FLYING PLAQUES AS A C.C. MEMBERS AS WELL..........
> *


Fuck yeah that's my dream


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 29 2009, 10:37 PM~14623654
> *  see you guys at the picnic :biggrin:
> *


FirMe... sooo who am I taking?? cuz I'm rollin' alone  lol...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Jul 31 2009, 01:19 AM~14635082
> *HEY BRO I LIKE THE WAY YOU HAVE THE POSITIVE THINKING AND CANT TO IN SEE'ING YOU AND OTHERS FLYING PLAQUES AS A C.C. MEMBERS AS WELL..........
> *


That is inevitable. We will be Thee Artistics Car Club members.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jul 31 2009, 12:45 AM~14635604
> *FirMe... sooo who am I taking?? cuz I'm rollin' alone   lol...
> *


HAHA NO MORE OSO LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jul 31 2009, 12:48 AM~14635613
> *HAHA NO MORE OSO LMAO  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


oh well fuck it..lol.. I'm still down


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jul 31 2009, 12:50 AM~14635625
> *oh well fuck it..lol.. I'm still down
> *


HAHA DATS WHAT I LIKE TO HEAR. :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Jul 30 2009, 09:06 PM~14633623
> *SOUNDS GREAT!!!
> *


Wuz up Angel :wave:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jul 31 2009, 12:54 AM~14635634
> *HAHA DATS WHAT I LIKE TO HEAR.  :biggrin:
> *


I've been in the bike club since '06 and I'm plannin' to stay and sumday join the C.C.  and keep on reppin' it....


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

ay Basher, so wutz up with my parts?? u got em? cuz I kinda need em to ride my bike on Sat..lol...


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jul 31 2009, 12:59 AM~14635654
> *ay Basher, so wutz up with my parts?? u got em? cuz I kinda need em to ride my bike on Sat..lol...
> *


at the plater still, he wants ten more, ill see if i got extra to pick them up tomorrow..


----------



## BASH3R

would we like to see a vegas chapter?? :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 31 2009, 03:07 AM~14635677
> *would we like to see a vegas chapter?? :0
> *


if you got what it takes homie.

Dont let life beat you bro. I know about hard times too bro. Been there done that. shit still living it. It dont mean you got to walk away from what you love.


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 31 2009, 01:06 AM~14635672
> *at the plater still, he wants ten more, ill see if i got extra to pick them up tomorrow..
> *


sounds FirMe  , yeah and I'll pay u on Sat when I pick ur ass up :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 31 2009, 01:07 AM~14635677
> *would we like to see a vegas chapter?? :0
> *


Vegas?? u're movin? :dunno:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jul 31 2009, 01:38 AM~14635736
> *Vegas?? u're movin?  :dunno:
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 31 2009, 03:07 AM~14635677
> *would we like to see a vegas chapter?? :0
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: HeyLOw *THEE ARTISTICS*

What's going on guys??


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jul 30 2009, 11:45 PM~14635604
> *FirMe... sooo who am I taking?? cuz I'm rollin' alone   lol...
> *


Just pack ur ride wit hynas :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 31 2009, 06:01 AM~14636321
> *:wave:  HeyLOw *THEE ARTISTICS*
> 
> What's going on guys??
> *


Wud up


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 31 2009, 01:29 AM~14635717
> *if you got what it takes homie.
> 
> Dont let life beat you bro. I know about hard times too bro. Been there done that. shit still living it. It dont mean you got to walk away from what you love.
> *


never gonna leave this club..i love this club with everthing i got, even if i move to vegas im still gonna fly the black and gold with my head up high. this club is my life from the dawn to dusk all i think about is the club and from dusk to dawn all i dream about is the club. im proud to say that this club is part of me that i cant throw away or replace it with anything else, ive heard people say that family comes first n guess wat people.. THEE ARTISTICS IS MY FAMILY!!!! 

mad props to all you texas folks for sticking together like a real club is supposed too.


----------



## osorivera48

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 31 2009, 09:37 AM~14637307
> *never gonna leave this club..i love this club with everthing i got, even if i move to vegas im still gonna fly the black and gold with my head up high. this club is my life from the dawn to dusk all i think about is the club and from dusk to dawn all i dream about is the club. im proud to say that this club is part of me that i cant throw away or replace it with anything else, ive heard people say that family comes first n guess wat people.. THEE ARTISTICS IS MY FAMILY!!!!
> 
> mad props to all you texas folks for sticking together like a real club is supposed too.
> *


thats right


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BLAME ME

THATS VERY TRUE.......BUT THAT ALSO COMES WITH GOOD EXAMPLES FROM OLDER MEMBERS, GOOD LEADERSHIP,AND HAVING STRONG UNITY AMONST YOUR MEMBERS ETC....................WITHOUT THAT YOU'LL BE HEADING IN A DIFFERENT WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 31 2009, 09:46 AM~14636915
> *Just pack ur ride wit dudes :biggrin:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 31 2009, 11:37 AM~14637307
> *never gonna leave this club..i love this club with everthing i got, even if i move to vegas im still gonna fly the black and gold with my head up high. this club is my life from the dawn to dusk all i think about is the club and from dusk to dawn all i dream about is the club. im proud to say that this club is part of me that i cant throw away or replace it with anything else, ive heard people say that family comes first n guess wat people.. THEE ARTISTICS IS MY FAMILY!!!!
> 
> mad props to all you texas folks for sticking together like a real club is supposed too. *


REAL TALK!! I AINT GOING NOWHERE!!!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 31 2009, 02:48 PM~14640115
> *REAL TALK!! I AINT GOING NOWHERE!!!
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 31 2009, 01:44 PM~14640071
> *:barf:
> *


i heard u got shotgun :0


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jul 26 2009, 09:38 PM~14589613
> *
> STARTS;; AT 10 A.M
> *


see everyone tomorrow


----------



## tequila sunrise

workin' :uh: BUT I'M GETTING MY CADILLAC TOMORROW!!!!


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 31 2009, 08:46 AM~14636915
> *Just pack ur ride wit hynas :biggrin:
> *


Fuck it huh lol... nah it's too late idk if they're down...lol... but I'll be there tomorrow, I'm leaving my pad at 6  just me, myself, and I


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## BLAME ME




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

A LiL pREViEW


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Aug 1 2009, 10:27 PM~14650279
> *A LiL pREViEW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: MORE!!!!


----------



## Stilo-G

just got home less than 10 mins ago... feakin tired.. today was bad ass it was koo meetin everybody


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 2 2009, 12:00 AM~14650418
> *:biggrin: MORE!!!!
> *


 :nosad: kANT;; My DADDY SAID NOPE.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 2 2009, 12:03 AM~14650427
> *just got home less than 10 mins ago... feakin tired.. today was bad ass it was koo meetin everybody
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Aug 1 2009, 11:03 PM~14650428
> *:nosad: kANT;; My DADDY SAID NOPE.
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 2 2009, 12:05 AM~14650444
> *
> *


i KNOE


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Aug 1 2009, 11:09 PM~14650459
> *i KNOE
> *


who ever didnt make it missed out. after the picnin we went to jesse's house learned alot of history


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 2 2009, 12:10 AM~14650469
> *who ever didnt make it missed out. after the picnin we went to jesse's house learned alot of history
> *


OH YES MY TIO COULD TALK :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Aug 1 2009, 11:14 PM~14650488
> *OH YES MY TIO COULD TALK  :biggrin:
> *


Yup i wanted to stay longer n hear more but everybody else wanted to jam.. he gave us a sneak peak :0


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 2 2009, 12:16 AM~14650496
> *Yup i wanted to stay longer n hear more but everybody else wanted to jam.. he gave us a sneak peak :0
> *


Shhhh KEEp DAT LOW KEy


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Aug 1 2009, 11:18 PM~14650506
> *Shhhh KEEp DAT LOW KEy
> *


 :0 shhhhh huh


----------



## BLAME ME

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYBODY WHO ATTENDED. THATS HOW I WOULD LIKE EVERYBODY TO ATTEND A SHOW, OTHER CLUBS WILL BE TRIPPING......AND WOULD MAKE THE CLUB LOOK GOOD. THANKS ONCE AGAING


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Aug 1 2009, 11:23 PM~14650523
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYBODY WHO ATTENDED. THATS HOW I WOULD LIKE EVERYBODY TO ATTEND A SHOW, OTHER CLUBS WILL BE TRIPPING......AND WOULD MAKE THE CLUB LOOK GOOD. THANKS ONCE AGAING
> *


 if all chaps showed together that would be :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Aug 2 2009, 01:27 AM~14650279
> *A LiL pREViEW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I cant wait to look in my review mirror.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Aug 2 2009, 02:23 AM~14650523
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYBODY WHO ATTENDED. THATS HOW I WOULD LIKE EVERYBODY TO ATTEND A SHOW, OTHER CLUBS WILL BE TRIPPING......AND WOULD MAKE THE CLUB LOOK GOOD. THANKS ONCE AGAING
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Where yall at?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 2 2009, 01:03 AM~14650427
> *just got home less than 10 mins ago... feakin tired.. today was bad ass it was koo meetin everybody espicaly art
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

*ALSO HAPPY B-DAY TO MY POPS TODAY*


----------



## 817Lowrider

PICS!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

HOLD ON


----------



## 817Lowrider

and post pics from yesterday.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 2 2009, 06:01 PM~14654783
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


wtf already wit dat gay shit n damm ur gayer in person :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

*from the show...phone pic*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 2 2009, 08:11 PM~14654872
> *wtf already wit dat gay shit n damm ur gayer in person :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

i got a gang of pics but not gonna post


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 2 2009, 08:10 PM~14654871
> *and post pics from yesterday.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

WTF? Well pm atleast. real talk


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Lil Spanks, *Stilo-G, Artistics.TX, BASH3R*





























GAY :|


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 2 2009, 06:22 PM~14654957
> *IM GAY :|
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

MORE PICS


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 2 2009, 07:18 PM~14654921
> *WTF? Well pm atleast. real talk
> *


des has all the good pics


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 2 2009, 06:26 PM~14654992
> *des has all the good pics
> *


Oso said she cant post up anything


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 2 2009, 07:22 PM~14654957
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Lil Spanks, Stilo-G, Artistics.TX, BASH3R
> GAY :|
> *


you know you like it


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 2 2009, 08:25 PM~14654986
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 2 2009, 07:28 PM~14655000
> *Oso said she cant post up anything
> *


im sure she was talking about the car where the plaque was mounted 
ive seen it and DAAMMMMM :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

Show me something. I aint no bullshit member. I wanna see some real pics.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 2 2009, 08:28 PM~14655000
> *Oso said she cant post up anything
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Lil Spanks, Artistics.TX,* BASH3R
*
I KNOW BASHER HAS SOME....AND HOPPING ONES TOO


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 2 2009, 07:33 PM~14655042
> *Show me something. I aint no bullshit member. I wanna see some real pics.
> *


:uh: art just posted them..


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 fucked up pics?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 2 2009, 07:41 PM~14655115
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Lil Spanks, Artistics.TX, BASH3R
> 
> I KNOW BASHER HAS SOME....AND HOPPING ONES TOO
> *


its a video :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 2 2009, 08:45 PM~14655141
> *its a video :0
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 2 2009, 07:45 PM~14655138
> *2 fucked up pics?
> *


chill foo.. they'll get posted!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

I'm always chill.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 2 2009, 07:51 PM~14655197
> *I'm always chill.
> *


:tongue:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:|


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 2 2009, 07:56 PM~14655232
> *:|
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 2 2009, 07:28 PM~14655000
> *Oso said she cant post up anything
> *


I KANT POST PICS OF DA ELCO BUT DA PICNIC OF COURSE :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Aug 2 2009, 10:57 PM~14655788
> *I KANT POST PICS OF DA ELCO BUT DA PICNIC OF COURSE  :biggrin:
> *


i luv elco's


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## 817Lowrider

I like that lack.


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 3 2009, 10:49 AM~14659643
> *
> *


HOP IT :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

BASHER WHERES THAT PHONE CALL????


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Aug 3 2009, 11:00 AM~14659742
> *BASHER WHERES THAT PHONE CALL????
> *


i called you the day i told i i was gonna call you, i caled right before 12 check your caller id


----------



## BASH3R

ok... its offical, im moving to vegas today.


----------



## 817Lowrider

who is the new prez


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 3 2009, 11:51 AM~14660207
> *who is the new prez
> *


GOOD QUESTiON :dunno:


----------



## Stilo-G

anybody got a video of when monchi's hit the switch n though he burn a motor


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 3 2009, 01:51 PM~14660207
> *who is the new prez
> *


of SFV I mean.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 3 2009, 12:19 PM~14660484
> *anybody got a video of when monchi's hit the switch n though he burn a motor
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DAT SHiT WAS FUNNy


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 3 2009, 02:19 PM~14660484
> *anybody got a video of when monchi's hit the switch n though he burn a motor
> *


AHAHAHAHAHAHAH Pics. was he scared?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 3 2009, 02:23 PM~14661219
> *AHAHAHAHAHAHAH Pics. was he scared?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 3 2009, 01:45 PM~14661467
> *:roflmao:
> *


like your avi


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Aug 3 2009, 03:10 PM~14661713
> *like your avi
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Aug 3 2009, 03:37 PM~14661979
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*YOU TAKE AWSOME PICS*


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 3 2009, 12:19 PM~14660484
> *anybody got a video of when monchi's hit the switch n though he burn a motor
> *


lol fuck you Stilo...lol... nah I was confused cuz I knew sum1 unpluged that shit and then Art's dad and mom came up to me and they were serious and I was just laughing and like wtf?lol.. and then Art came all scared and asked what happened then he was tryin' to make fun of me even though he got punked too..lol :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

*FROM SUNDAY*


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Aug 3 2009, 12:23 PM~14661219-->
> 
> 
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAH Pics. was he scared?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 3 2009, 02:48 PM~14662645
> *lol fuck you Stilo...lol... nah I was confused cuz I knew sum1 unpluged that shit and then Art's dad and mom came up to me and they were serious and I was just laughing and like wtf?lol.. and then Art came all scared and asked what happened then he was tryin' to make fun of me even though he got punked too..lol  :uh:
> *


Monchis you where shitting bricks :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 3 2009, 04:33 PM~14663139
> *Monchis you where shitting bricks :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## erick323

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

BAHAHAHA


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## 817Lowrider

:|


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 3 2009, 08:45 PM~14666101
> *:|
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Aug 3 2009, 10:47 PM~14666133
> *:roflmao:
> *


I heard one slaughtered as a kid. never been the same.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 3 2009, 09:06 PM~14666403
> *I heard one slaughtered as a kid. never been the same.
> *


NOT kOOl



wELL iF yOU GUYS WANT TO SEE THE PICS FROM SAT 
CLICk ON THE lINk 


http://s450.photobucket.com/albums/qq221/s...09%20artistics/


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 3 2009, 09:06 PM~14666403
> *I heard one slaughtered as a kid. never been the same.
> *


last year or when? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 3 2009, 11:22 AM~14659939
> *ok... its offical, im moving to vegas today.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Aug 3 2009, 11:20 PM~14666631
> *NOT kOOl
> wELL iF yOU GUYS WANT TO SEE THE PICS FROM SAT
> CLICk ON THE lINk
> http://s450.photobucket.com/albums/qq221/s...09%20artistics/
> *


post them in the c.c. thread


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 3 2009, 09:30 PM~14666793
> *post them in the c.c. thread
> *


ALL OF THEM ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Aug 3 2009, 11:31 PM~14666826
> *ALL OF THEM ?
> *


want me to do it?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Aug 3 2009, 09:41 PM~14666051
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



its crying cuz it missed juan


----------



## Lil Spanks

*THIS IS FREANKIN OLD SKOOL..* :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 3 2009, 11:35 PM~14666887
> *its crying cuz it missed juan
> *


HAHA ASS


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 3 2009, 10:38 PM~14666927
> *HAHA ASS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 3 2009, 11:38 PM~14666923
> *THIS IS FREANKIN OLD SKOOL..  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yoink!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 3 2009, 10:47 PM~14667058
> *yoink!
> *


WHEN ARE YOU COMING TO CALI ASSSSSS?????


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 3 2009, 08:35 PM~14666887
> *its crying cuz it missed juan
> *


i thought that ws juan


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 3 2009, 10:51 PM~14667104
> *i thought that ws juan
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tequila sunrise

well i FINALLY got my ride!! 1999 cadillac deville concours. pics tomorrow. so now i can go to club functions!! (as long as it's after 3p saturdays or all day sunday :yessad: )


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 3 2009, 10:52 PM~14667128
> *well i FINALLY got my ride!! 1999 cadillac deville concours. pics tomorrow. so now i can go to club functions!! (as long as it's after 3p saturdays or all day sunday :yessad: )
> *


WANNA ROOL WITH ME TO STREETLOW??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks+Aug 3 2009, 11:50 PM~14667102-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHEN ARE YOU COMING TO CALI ASSSSSS?????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHEN I GET SOME MONEY!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Stilo-G_@Aug 3 2009, 11:51 PM~14667104
> *i thought that ws juan
> *


:Lame:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 3 2009, 08:53 PM~14667138
> *WANNA ROOL WITH ME TO STREETLOW??
> *


 :biggrin: we gona be deep


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 3 2009, 10:57 PM~14667205
> *:biggrin: we gona be deep
> *


HURRY UP AND BUILD SOMETING


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 3 2009, 08:59 PM~14667236
> *HURRY UP AND BUILD SOMETING
> *


workin on something.... should have sumtin done by then


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 3 2009, 11:01 PM~14667253
> *workin on something.... should have sumtin done by then
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 3 2009, 09:32 PM~14666842
> *want me to do it?
> *


 :biggrin: YA


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Aug 3 2009, 11:54 AM~14659682
> *HOP IT :biggrin:
> *


ATLEAST I DID....WHERES YOURS???


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 3 2009, 09:05 PM~14667303
> *ATLEAST I DID....WHERES YOURS???
> *


 :0..... i got shotgun... heard sum 1 in da video clownin cuz i jumped in i just needed a ride down da street :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 3 2009, 10:05 PM~14667303
> *ATLEAST I DID....WHERES YOURS???
> *


 :0 ART YOUR MOMMY GOT MAD AT YOU DOH !


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Aug 3 2009, 09:10 PM~14667387
> *:0  ART YOUR MOMMY GOT MAD AT YOU DOH !
> *


 :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Aug 3 2009, 11:20 PM~14666631
> *NOT kOOl
> wELL iF yOU GUYS WANT TO SEE THE PICS FROM SAT
> CLICk ON THE lINk
> http://s450.photobucket.com/albums/qq221/s...09%20artistics/
> *


so are they still wanting texas submission for pics???


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 3 2009, 11:50 PM~14667102
> *WHEN ARE YOU COMING TO CALI ASSSSSS?????
> *


BE IN VEGAS THIS YR!! :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 3 2009, 11:18 PM~14667482
> *BE IN VEGAS THIS YR!! :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 3 2009, 11:10 PM~14667379
> *:0..... i got shotgun... heard sum 1 in da video clownin cuz i jumped in i just needed a ride down da street :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 3 2009, 11:18 PM~14667482
> *BE IN VEGAS THIS YR!! :cheesy:
> *


SHOW OR TO CHECK IT OUT


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 4 2009, 12:26 AM~14667595
> *SHOW OR TO CHECK IT OUT
> *


AT THE /KARZICON/ KRAZY KUTTING BOOTH..SEE WHATS READY!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 4 2009, 12:45 AM~14667831
> *AT THE /KARZICON/ KRAZY KUTTING BOOTH..SEE WHATS READY!
> *


with that R.O. shirt on. :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 4 2009, 12:56 AM~14667941
> *with that R.O. shirt on. :0
> *


i hear they are very persuavsive


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 3 2009, 11:56 PM~14667941
> *with that R.O. shirt on. :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 3 2009, 09:57 PM~14667952
> *i hear they are very persuavsive
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 4 2009, 12:57 AM~14667952
> *i hear they are very persuavsive
> *


 :roflmao: roll the dice. club hopper :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 4 2009, 12:59 AM~14667975
> *:angry:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 3 2009, 08:53 PM~14667138
> *WANNA ROOL WITH ME TO STREETLOW??
> *


when? my shit isn't on spokes yet. have to get it registered first...$$$$


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 4 2009, 12:04 AM~14668028
> *when? my shit isn't on spokes yet. have to get it registered first...$$$$
> *


and the end of the month


----------



## tequila sunrise

...and if i did, i'd have
<<<<avitar chick riding shotgun :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 4 2009, 12:02 AM~14668008
> *:roflmao: roll the dice. club hopper :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 3 2009, 10:02 PM~14668011
> *:h5:
> *


need an addi :biggrin: n got a few pics


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 4 2009, 01:02 AM~14668008
> *:roflmao: roll the dice. club hopper :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 4 2009, 12:06 AM~14668039
> *...and if i did, i'd have
> <<<<avitar chick riding shotgun :biggrin:
> *


you can roll with me in the ride


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## show-bound

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: show-bound, Lil Spanks, Stilo-G, tequila sunrise, Aztecbike, LOWRIDING 805 JR
:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 4 2009, 01:07 AM~14668062
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: show-bound, Lil Spanks, Stilo-G, tequila sunrise, Aztecbike, LOWRIDING 805 JR
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


damn I missed it.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 4 2009, 12:09 AM~14668092
> *damn I missed it.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 3 2009, 10:07 PM~14668062
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: show-bound, Lil Spanks, Stilo-G, tequila sunrise, Aztecbike, LOWRIDING 805 JR
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


  wud up fam


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

nothing.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 3 2009, 10:13 PM~14668134
> *:wave:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 4 2009, 12:17 AM~14668167
> *nothing.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 3 2009, 10:17 PM~14668167
> *nothing.
> *


same here


----------



## 817Lowrider

purple monkey dishwasher.


----------



## Stilo-G

eastern arabain sewer rat


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 4 2009, 01:26 AM~14668254
> *eastern arabain sewer rat
> *


I dont think they have a sewage system in Arabia so....































FAIL :|


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 3 2009, 10:26 PM~14668262
> *I dont think they have a sewage system in Arabia so....
> FAIL :|
> *


yo mama failed when she had you :angry: 











all love homie :biggrin: 












no ****


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 4 2009, 12:28 AM~14668276
> *yo mama failed when she had you :angry:
> all love homie :biggrin:
> no ****
> *


****


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 4 2009, 01:28 AM~14668276
> *yo mama failed when she had you :angry:
> all love homie :biggrin:
> no ****
> *


6th child. Im sure she was like " Mother fucker!" when she found out I was coming along.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 3 2009, 11:00 PM~14668476
> *6th child. Im sure she was like " Mother fucker!" when she found out I was coming along.
> *


 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 4 2009, 02:00 AM~14668476
> *6th child. Im sure she was like " Mother fucker!" when she found out I was coming along.
> *


QUOTED FOR TRUFF!!! :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 4 2009, 08:59 AM~14669523
> *QUOTED FOR TRUFF!!!  :roflmao:
> *


fukk you!


----------



## BASH3R

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=61424851


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 4 2009, 09:09 AM~14669582
> *fukk you!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by osorivera48_@Jul 31 2009, 04:31 PM~14639948
> *thats right
> *


pm sent...


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 4 2009, 10:41 AM~14671764
> *:|
> *


X2


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 4 2009, 12:41 PM~14671770
> *X2
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 4 2009, 10:43 AM~14671794
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no **** :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 4 2009, 11:47 AM~14671835
> *no **** :dunno:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 4 2009, 12:55 PM~14671908
> *
> *


still moving???


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 4 2009, 12:08 PM~14672027
> *still moving???
> *


 :no:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 4 2009, 12:55 PM~14671908
> *"NOT TATTED YET, BUT I GOT THEE BLACK AND GOLD CARVED IN MY HEART!!!"
> *


lets do it fucker before you move


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 4 2009, 12:10 PM~14672044
> *lets do it fucker before you move
> *


already planned that :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 4 2009, 12:12 PM~14672066
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## BLAME ME




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 4 2009, 11:12 AM~14672066
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thee Artistics going all out :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

orly?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 4 2009, 02:59 PM~14673087
> *orly?
> *


  ..rly


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 4 2009, 03:56 PM~14673697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 4 2009, 05:26 PM~14673971
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Haha Casper looks like he dont speak english. :biggrin:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 4 2009, 12:11 PM~14672060
> *already planned that  :biggrin:
> *


Ill do it!! :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

:biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Aug 4 2009, 04:31 PM~14674593
> *Ill do it!! :biggrin:
> *


 I gonna want my whole back coverd


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 4 2009, 04:32 PM~14674601
> *i have a confesion to make people im so gay for arty i just wana lay in bed with him after the shows
> *


no wonder you jumped in with artie in his regal :0


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 4 2009, 03:48 PM~14674784
> *no wonder you jumped in with artie in his regal :0
> *


that was caspers gay ass on my account while i was outside sanding a frame :angry:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 4 2009, 04:35 PM~14674634
> *I gonna want my whole back coverd
> *


dont trip let me know what u whant


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 4 2009, 04:49 PM~14674798
> *that was caspers gay ass on my account while i was outside sanding a frame :angry:
> *


juan said the exact same thing :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

QUOTE(Stilo-G @ Aug 4 2009, 04:32 PM) *
i have a confesion to make people im so gay for arty i just wana lay in bed with him after the shows


ORLY? :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 4 2009, 06:34 PM~14675233
> *I WANT TATTED ON MY BACK STILO ARD ART HUGGIN
> *


 :uh:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 4 2009, 05:57 PM~14675474
> *:uh:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 4 2009, 05:57 PM~14675474
> *:uh:
> *


and im gonna name it "the lovebirds"


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 4 2009, 07:03 PM~14675522
> *and im gonna name it "the lovebirds"  like me and monchis
> *


:0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 4 2009, 05:48 PM~14674784
> *no wonder you jumped in with artie in his regal :0
> *


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 3 2009, 04:33 PM~14663139
> *Monchis you where shitting bricks :biggrin:
> *


I was just trippin' out..lol. cuz I was fuckin' high foo!!!lol..j/k..... soo wutz goin' down this Friday, any parties?? Julian told me that sum hyna wants to meet me


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 4 2009, 07:21 PM~14675713
> *this Friday, any parties?? Julian told me that sum vato wants to meet me
> *


 :uh: w.t.f


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 4 2009, 06:03 PM~14675522
> *and im gonna name it "the lovebirds"
> *


foo u're GAY.. :uh: lol....


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 4 2009, 12:10 PM~14672044
> *lets do it fucker before you move
> *


*** I knew it!! :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 4 2009, 06:21 PM~14675713
> *I was just trippin' out..lol. cuz I was fuckin' high foo!!!lol..j/k..... soo wutz goin' down this Friday, any parties?? Julian told me that sum hyna wants to meet me
> *


stop trying to change the subject ***


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 4 2009, 06:24 PM~14675737
> *foo u're GAY.. :uh: lol....
> *


I takes a *** to know a ***


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 4 2009, 05:21 PM~14675713
> * Julian told me that sum hyna wants to meet me
> *


but you n Art met along time ago


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 4 2009, 05:39 PM~14675913
> *I takes a *** to know a ***
> *


so you sayin ur gay


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 4 2009, 04:57 PM~14675463
> *QUOTE(Stilo-G @ Aug 4 2009, 04:32 PM) *
> i have a confesion to make people im so gay for arty i just wana lay in bed with him after the shows
> ORLY?  :cheesy:
> *


FAWK YOU!!!!


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Aug 4 2009, 03:58 PM~14674889
> *dont trip let me know what u whant
> *


i was supose to get my head tatted


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 4 2009, 06:50 PM~14676022
> *so you sayin ur gay
> *


no ****


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 4 2009, 05:53 PM~14676053
> *no ****
> *


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 4 2009, 06:53 PM~14676048
> *i was supose to get my head tatted
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Aug 4 2009, 08:54 PM~14676701
> *
> *


send some drawings??


----------



## 817Lowrider

back of the head tat? gangsta!!!


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 4 2009, 07:58 PM~14676751
> *send some drawings??
> *


what kind of drawings u whant!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Aug 4 2009, 09:15 PM~14676944
> *what kind of drawings u whant!!!!
> *


aztec


----------



## show-bound

MY BUILD CHECK IT OUT!!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=242364


----------



## 817Lowrider

o shit you updated it.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 4 2009, 09:41 PM~14677269
> *o shit you updated it.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 4 2009, 10:43 PM~14677302
> *:uh:
> *


the fuck!


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 4 2009, 07:11 PM~14676892
> *back of the head tat? gangsta!!!
> *


i was thinkin side of my head in cursive and my back in da plaque


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 4 2009, 10:41 PM~14677269
> *o shit you updated it.
> *


everyday lil by lil chit gets shipped out...the day of laying tape is near! very very near!


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 4 2009, 09:14 PM~14678529
> *everyday lil by lil chit gets shipped out...the day of laying tape is near! very very near!
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

hellz yeah


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 4 2009, 08:17 PM~14676975
> *aztec
> *


ill take copys of all them and give them to u!


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 4 2009, 09:52 PM~14678200
> *i was thinkin side of my head in cursive and my back in da plaque
> *


u down too huh i thaught casper was playing about that!!!


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Aug 4 2009, 09:27 PM~14678724
> *u down too huh i thaught casper was playing about that!!!
> *


im doin :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

shit I say stilo casper and I should roll down together to get tatted


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 4 2009, 09:31 PM~14678782
> *shit I say stilo casper and I should roll down together to get tatted
> *


 :0 i need to wait a lil longer till i get tatted cuz i havent been in for dat long but already da club is a big part of my life


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 4 2009, 10:31 PM~14678782
> *shit I say stilo casper and I should roll down together to get tatted
> *


talk to casper about it tell him to come ill hook it up :biggrin:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 4 2009, 10:33 PM~14678822
> *:0 i need to wait a lil longer till i get tatted cuz i havent been in for dat long but already da club is a big part of my life
> *


i dont think it matters at long as ur part of it


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Aug 4 2009, 10:01 PM~14679142
> *i dont think it matters at long as ur part of it
> *


qouted for truth home


----------



## 817Lowrider

oh shit. tat tat tatted up!!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

WHAT UP HOMIES !


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 5 2009, 11:03 AM~14681653
> *WHAT UP HOMIES !
> *


yo. How's it going Paulie.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 5 2009, 09:29 AM~14681882
> *yo. How's it going Paulie.
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD BRO !

JUST COMING THREW TO SHOW LOVE BRO !


----------



## 817Lowrider

Already


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 5 2009, 09:33 AM~14681921
> *Already
> *



WHAT'S GOING ON WITH YOU BRO !

HOW'S IT GOING OUT HTERE IN TEXAS !


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 5 2009, 11:37 AM~14681944
> *WHAT'S GOING ON WITH YOU BRO !
> 
> HOW'S IT GOING OUT HTERE IN TEXAS !
> *


Trying to start fucking with my car.
Going good here in Texas


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 5 2009, 09:39 AM~14681971
> *Trying to start fucking with my car.
> Going good here in Texas
> *


I HEARD THAT !

I'M WAITING TILL MY 66 DONE !

I GOT ABOUT ANOTHER 2 WEEKS TILL IT'S ALL DONE !


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 5 2009, 11:42 AM~14681992
> *I HEARD THAT !
> 
> I'M WAITING TILL MY 66 DONE !
> 
> I GOT ABOUT ANOTHER 2 WEEKS TILL IT'S ALL DONE !
> *


Nice. I need to get on your level. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 5 2009, 09:44 AM~14682021
> *Nice. I need to get on your level. LOL :biggrin:
> *


SH-- !

I NEED TO GET ON YOUR LEVEL BALLER ! LOL  :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 5 2009, 11:47 AM~14682055
> *SH-- !
> 
> I NEED TO GET ON YOUR LEVEL BALLER ! LOL    :biggrin:
> *


HAHA


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 5 2009, 09:48 AM~14682071
> *HAHA
> *


I SEEN YOUR GOING TO THROW A SHOW ?

GOOD LUCK ON THAT !

WISH IT WAS CLOSER SO I CAN MAKE TO THAT !

MUCH LOVE AN RESPECT BRO !


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 5 2009, 11:52 AM~14682115
> *I SEEN YOUR GOING TO THROW A SHOW ?
> 
> GOOD LUCK ON THAT !
> 
> WISH IT WAS CLOSER SO I CAN MAKE TO THAT !
> 
> MUCH LOVE AN RESPECT BRO !
> *


Not anytime soon. just getting feedback.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 5 2009, 09:59 AM~14682193
> *Not anytime soon. just getting feedback.
> *


I HEARD THAT !

LOL WHY DONT YOU THROW IT HERE ?

J/K 

I KNOW IT WOULD COST WAY TO MUCH !


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 5 2009, 12:01 PM~14682213
> *I HEARD THAT !
> 
> LOL WHY DONT YOU THROW IT HERE ?
> 
> J/K
> 
> I KNOW IT WOULD COST WAY TO MUCH !
> *


It would be a bigger turn out but we have no ties to nor cal.


----------



## BASH3R

[/quote]


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn good pics.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 5 2009, 10:48 AM~14682833
> *Damn good pics.
> *


yuuuup mad props to dezzy


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 5 2009, 10:02 AM~14682229
> *It would be a bigger turn out but we have no ties to nor cal.
> *


DAMMIT !

IT WOULD BE A GOOD TURN OUT THOU !


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 5 2009, 12:49 PM~14682854
> *DAMMIT !
> 
> IT WOULD BE A GOOD TURN OUT THOU !
> *


yesir.


----------



## Lil Spanks

sissys :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

*MIGHT BE HEADED TO TX FOR THE LOS MAG. SHOW IF EVERYTHING GOES AS PLANED..*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 5 2009, 01:46 PM~14683499
> *MIGHT BE HEADED TO TX FOR THE LOS MAG. SHOW IF EVERYTHING GOES AS PLANED..
> *


same day as odessa come to odessa with us.


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 5 2009, 01:51 PM~14683544
> *same day as odessa come to odessa with us.
> *


X2 You should come to Odessa!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

but im not the one driving


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks+Aug 5 2009, 01:46 PM~14683499-->
> 
> 
> 
> *MIGHT BE HEADED TO TX FOR THE LOS MAG. SHOW IF EVERYTHING GOES AS PLANED..*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2009, 01:51 PM~14683544
> *same day as odessa come to odessa with us.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-81.7.TX._@Aug 5 2009, 02:06 PM~14683659
> *X2 You should come to Odessa!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 5 2009, 02:28 PM~14683839
> *
> *


whos driving


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 3 2009, 10:04 PM~14668028
> *when? my shit isn't on spokes yet. have to get it registered first...$$$$
> *


it's gonna run me $270 to get my shit registered...which i don't have  :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 5 2009, 01:42 PM~14683968
> *
> it's gonna run me $270 to get my shit registered...which i don't have   :angry:
> *


 :0  ..need to get yo bike mike


----------



## tequila sunrise

might have to sell it to get bills and shit payed off


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 5 2009, 02:21 PM~14684377
> *might have to sell it to get bills and shit payed off
> *


nooooooooo...... :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 5 2009, 01:21 PM~14684377
> *might have to sell it to get bills and shit payed off
> *


:nono:


----------



## 817Lowrider

if you do how much? :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks+Aug 5 2009, 01:46 PM~14683499-->
> 
> 
> 
> *MIGHT BE HEADED TO TX FOR THE LOS MAG. SHOW IF EVERYTHING GOES AS PLANED..*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2009, 01:51 PM~14683544
> *same day as odessa come to odessa with us.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2009, 02:06 PM~14683659
> *X2 You should come to Odessa!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Aug 5 2009, 02:28 PM~14683832
> *:cheesy:
> *


nope. come to houston. theres a reason why the champs from all over come to this show.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 5 2009, 06:42 PM~14686233
> *nope.  come to houston.  theres a reason why the champs from all over come to this show.
> *


Im sure its a bad ass show but when I make commitments. I keep them :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 5 2009, 06:49 PM~14686293
> *Im sure its a bad ass show but when I make commitments. I keep them :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 5 2009, 07:03 PM~14686424
> *:uh:
> *


guat?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 5 2009, 07:06 PM~14686459
> *guat?
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 5 2009, 07:23 PM~14686626
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


U know you can a piss ant some times.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 5 2009, 07:32 PM~14686704
> *U know you can a piss ant some times.
> *


chu no speaky engrish?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 5 2009, 06:57 PM~14686948
> *chu no speaky engrish?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

what's cracking danny?? :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Shit I am only half mexican. half flip


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 5 2009, 07:14 PM~14687153
> *Shit I am only half mexican. half flip
> *


 :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Can anyone guys who this is for? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

looks like my down tube.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Art PM Sent.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks+Aug 5 2009, 08:07 PM~14687070-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey **** :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2009, 08:10 PM~14687108
> *what's cracking danny?? :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my nukka
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2009, 08:14 PM~14687153
> *Shit I am only half mexican. half flip
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> flip?
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Aug 5 2009, 09:13 PM~14687793
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone guys who this is for?  :biggrin:
> *


arts down tube?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 5 2009, 07:47 PM~14688185
> *looks like my down tube.
> *


You think everyones downtube looks like yours.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 5 2009, 11:07 PM~14689098
> *You think everyones downtube looks like yours.
> *


zing.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 5 2009, 11:07 PM~14689098
> *You think everyones downtube looks like yours.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 5 2009, 09:06 PM~14689087
> *arts fallopian tube?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Aug 5 2009, 11:06 PM~14689087-->
> 
> 
> 
> flip?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> philipino
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 5 2009, 11:07 PM~14689108
> *zing.
> *


bling bling?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Aug 5 2009, 11:09 PM~14689129-->
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> think artie might need to see the cooter doc
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Aug 5 2009, 11:14 PM~14689147
> *philipino
> *


what you know bout them philipinos? :cheesy: 

my brother and one of my homies go to the philipines all the time


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 5 2009, 11:18 PM~14689196
> *think artie might need to see the cooter doc
> what you know bout them philipinos?  :cheesy:
> 
> my brother and one of my homies go to the philipines all the time
> *


nothing. I was b.s.ing.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 5 2009, 11:23 PM~14689238
> *nothing. I was b.s.ing.
> 
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 5 2009, 11:33 PM~14689358
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 5 2009, 11:07 PM~14689098
> *You think everyones downtube looks like yours.
> *


It does though. :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 5 2009, 08:13 PM~14687793
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone guys who this is for?  :biggrin:
> *


my penis :dunno:


----------



## BLAME ME




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BLAME ME

:roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Aug 6 2009, 02:10 AM~14690549
> *:roflmao:
> *


i need to place an order for more texas tees for new members!


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 5 2009, 10:49 AM~14682848
> *yuuuup mad props to dezzy
> *


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :dunno: :twak:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Aug 6 2009, 01:54 AM~14690745
> *$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :dunno:  :twak:
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Aug 6 2009, 12:54 AM~14690745
> *$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :dunno:  :twak:
> *


foo kick back, I called you you didn't answer, theres pms for a reason plus you got my number, stop putting shit on blast!!! :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 6 2009, 07:49 AM~14692326
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 6 2009, 01:20 AM~14690832
> *foo kick back, I called you you didn't answer, theres pms for a reason plus you got my number, stop putting shit on blast!!! :uh:
> *


iv been calling you


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 6 2009, 10:50 AM~14692332
> *:uh:
> *


que guey?


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 6 2009, 02:38 AM~14690669
> *i need to place an order for more texas tees for new members!
> *


Wut size I got some!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

what up homies !

:thumbsup: uffin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 6 2009, 10:02 AM~14693468
> *what up homies !
> 
> :thumbsup:  uffin:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Wud up big dawg


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, BLAME ME


Sup Dog


----------



## BLAME ME

WHATS UP TX. WHRE YOU BEEN AT?


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Aug 6 2009, 03:40 PM~14694992
> *WHATS UP TX. WHRE YOU BEEN AT?
> *


Asleep. haha I txt you last night.


----------



## BLAME ME

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 6 2009, 01:41 PM~14695009
> *Asleep. haha I txt you last night.
> *


I KNOW WAHT HAPPENED YOU STOPPED, YOU SOUNDED PRETTY UPSET BRO. :angry:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 6 2009, 12:41 PM~14695009
> *Asleep. haha I txt you last night.
> *


no **** :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME+Aug 6 2009, 03:42 PM~14695019-->
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW WAHT HAPPENED YOU STOPPED, YOU SOUNDED PRETTY UPSET BRO. :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not upset. Just frustrated. Were still working on everything.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Stilo-G_@Aug 6 2009, 03:42 PM~14695020
> *no **** :dunno:
> *


hah no ****.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 6 2009, 12:45 PM~14695036
> *hah no ****.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 6 2009, 03:45 PM~14695041
> *
> *


How you like rollin with us?


----------



## BLAME ME

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 6 2009, 01:45 PM~14695036
> *Not upset. Just frustrated. Were still working on everything.
> hah no ****.
> *


DONT TRIP IT WILL GET WORKED OUT. LET ME KNOW IF YOU NED HELP?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Aug 6 2009, 03:47 PM~14695053
> *DONT TRIP IT WILL GET WORKED OUT. LET ME KNOW IF YOU NED HELP?
> *


For sure. Its all good. Hows things rollin over there? Yall going to a show this weekend?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 6 2009, 01:00 PM~14693447
> *Wut size I got some!
> *


2-2xls some youths


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 6 2009, 03:45 PM~14695036
> *Not upset. Just frustrated. Were still working on everything.
> hah no ****.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 6 2009, 12:46 PM~14695049
> *How you like rollin with us?
> *


Best move ive made... gota lot of love for the club


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 6 2009, 04:22 PM~14695370
> *Best move ive made... gota lot of love for the club
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 6 2009, 04:09 PM~14695253
> *please tell me you didnt go off and express yourself...dont pop it off in here!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 6 2009, 04:05 PM~14695816
> *:uh:
> *



:wave:
will u be in longview?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 6 2009, 05:51 PM~14696252
> *:wave:
> will u be in longview?
> *


No I wont bro. I have a show the next day.


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 6 2009, 04:55 PM~14696282
> *No I wont bro. I have a show the next day.
> *


where ?

pm me


----------



## 817Lowrider

PM SENT


----------



## show-bound

UNIFIED!


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## dragonwars

watz up lil spanks :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by dragonwars_@Aug 6 2009, 09:52 PM~14698202
> *watz up lil spanks :cheesy:
> *


you forgot your password or what..lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by dragonwars_@Aug 6 2009, 07:52 PM~14698202
> *watz up lil spanks :cheesy:
> *


 :wave: I will be in talking to you soon.


----------



## dragonwars

watz up lil spanks :cheesy: 
from dragonwars


----------



## dragonwars

hey ese erick323 wats up canal.


----------



## dragonwars

hey raul que pasa homie


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 6 2009, 08:53 PM~14698211
> *:wave: I will be in talking to you soon.
> *


ABOUT????????????????


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 6 2009, 09:57 PM~14699548
> *ABOUT????????????????
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin: started a new project


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 6 2009, 11:02 PM~14699611
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 6 2009, 03:22 PM~14695370
> *Best move ive made... gota lot of love for the club
> *


 :uh: ****


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 6 2009, 10:04 PM~14699640
> *:dunno:
> *


YoU aLrEaDy KnOw.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 6 2009, 09:05 PM~14699648
> *:uh: ****
> *


specially for you sweet cheecks


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 7 2009, 12:05 AM~14699648
> *:uh: ****
> *


I NEED SOME SHIRTS!!!!!!!!!!!


ALOT! what the time frame for some more TEXAS TEES

do i got permission to make them....


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 6 2009, 11:06 PM~14699663
> *YoU aLrEaDy KnOw.
> *


W.T.F :uh: NICE TYPING


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 6 2009, 10:11 PM~14699727
> *W.T.F :uh:  NICE TYPING
> *


I learned it from watching you. :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 6 2009, 11:12 PM~14699736
> *I learned it from watching you.  :|
> *


 :thumbsdown: GrEaT :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

good job.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 6 2009, 09:10 PM~14699719
> *I NEED SOME SHIRTS!!!!!!!!!!!
> ALOT!  what the time frame for some more TEXAS TEES
> *


 :angry: same here i gave money for shirts and havent recieved anything


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 7 2009, 12:13 AM~14699760
> *:angry: same here i gave money for shirts and havent recieved anything
> *


speak up son...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 6 2009, 11:13 PM~14699760
> *:angry: same here i have crabs :angry:
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

*BLAME ME*
is the one you talk to about shirts


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 7 2009, 12:16 AM~14699785
> *BLAME ME
> is the one you talk to about shirts
> *


ORALE WEY!!!


----------



## show-bound

ANYONE PLANNING ON GOING TO VEGAS?????????????


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 6 2009, 10:39 PM~14700044
> *ANYONE PLANNING ON GOING TO VEGAS?????????????
> *


I am!! :biggrin:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by dragonwars_@Aug 6 2009, 08:15 PM~14698428
> *hey ese erick323 wats  up canal.
> *


nothing much and u


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 6 2009, 10:42 PM~14700064
> *I am!!  :biggrin:
> *


for what show :dunno:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 7 2009, 12:42 AM~14700064
> *I am!!  :biggrin:
> *


i'll be there check me out at the Krazy Kutting Booth if you cant find me walking around!


----------



## show-bound

you thinkin gbout switching over here to the BLACK AND GOLD!
:biggrin: 

ADDy so i can ship your murals

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: show-bound, texastrike


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 7 2009, 01:20 AM~14700352
> *you thinkin gbout switching over here to the BLACK AND GOLD!
> :biggrin:
> 
> ADDy so i can ship your murals
> 
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: show-bound, texastrike
> *


hahaha he aint ready. :biggrin: LOL J/P lotta love for my legions homies. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

what?


----------



## show-bound

ALL AVAILABLE!!

NEW PRICE 20 SHIPPED!!

GIRLS TANK IN WIRE WHEEL TOO!

ALL AVAILABLE TOMARROW AT THE AMARILLO SHOW!!





























POSTER PRINTS!! ON THICK NOT THIN PAPER!!


----------



## show-bound

INDUCTING 2 NEW MEMBERS BIKE CLUB and having meeting with Possible CC prospects this evening...pics later on!

THEE ARTISTICS TEXAS !!!


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 7 2009, 04:02 PM~14705023
> *INDUCTING 2 NEW MEMBERS BIKE CLUB and having meeting with Possible CC prospects this evening...pics later on!
> 
> THEE ARTISTICS TEXAS !!!
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 7 2009, 02:02 PM~14705023
> *INDUCTING 2 NEW MEMBERS BIKE CLUB and having meeting with Possible CC prospects this evening...pics later on!
> 
> THEE ARTISTICS TEXAS !!!
> *


----------



## BASH3R

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BASH3R, Stilo-G


:machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 7 2009, 04:02 PM~14705023
> *INDUCTING 2 NEW MEMBERS BIKE CLUB and having meeting with Possible CC prospects this evening...pics later on!
> 
> THEE ARTISTICS TEXAS !!!
> *


----------



## show-bound

2 new bike members and thier kiddos

5 CC prospects including my self!!

left to right
Adam
Arron
Me
Flaco
Pepe


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 7 2009, 10:33 PM~14707909
> *2 new bike members and thier kiddos
> 
> 5 CC prospects including my self!!
> 
> left to right
> Adam
> Arron
> Me
> Flaco
> Pepe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats.  Welcome to the club to all the new members and prospects.


----------



## BLAME ME

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 7 2009, 08:33 PM~14707909
> *2 new bike members and thier kiddos
> 
> 5 CC prospects including my self!!
> 
> left to right
> Adam
> Arron
> Me
> Flaco
> Pepe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats. Welcome to the club to all the new members and prospects. :nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Sam where was skyler at? Hope to see all the members in Odessa.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

ATTENTiON TOO ALL BiKE CLUb MEMbeRS i NEED A FAVOR 
WELL UNFORTiONALLy THE PLACE WHERE I HAD MY WAGON;; THAT PERSON iS LOOSEiN THERE HOUSE i WANTED TO SEE IF ANYONE OF YOU GUYS HAVE A GARAGE ? 
WELL PM FOR DETAiLS WiLL PAy FOR STORAGE SpACE iF NEEDED


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 8 2009, 01:27 AM~14709230
> *Sam where was skyler at? Hope to see all the members in Odessa.
> *


SCHOOL SHOPPIN WITH MAMMA


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Aug 8 2009, 02:45 AM~14709586
> *ATTENTiON TOO ALL BiKE CLUb MEMbeRS i NEED A FAVOR
> WELL UNFORTiONALLy THE PLACE WHERE I HAD MY WAGON;; THAT PERSON iS LOOSEiN THERE HOUSE i WANTED TO SEE IF ANYONE OF YOU GUYS HAVE A GARAGE ?
> WELL PM FOR DETAiLS WiLL PAy FOR STORAGE SpACE iF NEEDED
> *


you can send it here! maybe get some murals...

lil paint... :cheesy: 

take it for a spin!!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 8 2009, 01:30 AM~14709735
> *you can send it here! maybe get some murals...
> 
> lil paint... :cheesy:
> 
> take it for a spin!!
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

And what happen to the beer? I see a sober party... :scrutinize:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 8 2009, 03:45 AM~14709781
> *And what happen to the beer? I see a sober party... :scrutinize:
> *


i just got back sippin with a 4 of the 5... :cheesy: 

everyone gots fam...


----------



## 817Lowrider

getting my swig on tomorrow! while watchin the fight. :nicoderm:


----------



## Chucks

TTMFT FOR THEE ARTISTICS :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

yes sir. :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 7 2009, 10:33 PM~14707909
> *2 new bike members and thier kiddos
> 
> 5 CC prospects including my self!!
> 
> left to right
> Adam
> Arron
> Me
> Flaco
> Pepe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  TX Chap just got Bigger!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 8 2009, 06:55 AM~14710005
> * TX Chap just got Bigger!!
> *


Up early!


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

Hey art hit me up....if u dnt have my cell # still ill pm it to u


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 8 2009, 09:54 AM~14710447
> *Up early!
> *


Running errands!! U know like grown folks!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 8 2009, 09:08 AM~14710506
> *Hey art hit me up....if u dnt have my cell # still ill pm it to u
> *


pm sent


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 8 2009, 01:30 AM~14709735
> *you can send it here! maybe get some murals...
> 
> lil paint... :cheesy:
> 
> take it for a spin!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 7 2009, 08:33 PM~14707909
> *2 new bike members and thier kiddos
> 
> 5 CC prospects including my self!!
> 
> left to right
> Adam
> Arron
> Me
> Flaco
> Pepe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT UP HOMIES !

CONGRADS HOMIES !


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 7 2009, 08:33 PM~14707909
> *2 new bike members and thier kiddos
> 
> 5 CC prospects including my self!!
> 
> left to right
> Adam
> Arron
> Me
> Flaco
> Pepe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hell yeah we're gettin' big :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 8 2009, 12:17 PM~14711938
> *Hell yeah we're gettin' big  :biggrin:
> *


How's da cruda


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 8 2009, 03:30 PM~14712008
> *How's da cruda
> *


BAHAHAHAHA who cant hang.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 8 2009, 02:47 PM~14712665
> *BAHAHAHAHA who cant hang.
> *


Ha monchies was passin out


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 8 2009, 06:03 PM~14712759
> *Ha monchies was passin out
> *


BAHAHA that sounds like dre aka 81.7.tx. ahahahahah


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 8 2009, 03:38 PM~14712896
> *BAHAHA that sounds like dre aka 81.7.tx. ahahahahah
> *


haha :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

LONG ASS DAY TODAY!!! 

tommarrow Uce show new members will be showing!

i will snap some flicks


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 8 2009, 12:54 PM~14711220
> *WHAT UP HOMIES !
> 
> CONGRADS HOMIES !
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 8 2009, 06:55 AM~14710005
> * TX Chap just got Bigger!!
> *


 :cheesy: 

soory dog for making you get up early..get you package>


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 8 2009, 05:03 PM~14712759
> *Ha monchies was passin out
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BLAME ME

:nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Show tomorrow. yours truely will be judging.


----------



## erick323

:wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Aug 8 2009, 12:45 AM~14709586
> *ATTENTiON TOO ALL BiKE CLUb MEMbeRS i NEED A FAVOR
> WELL UNFORTiONALLy THE PLACE WHERE I HAD MY WAGON;; THAT PERSON iS LOOSEiN THERE HOUSE i WANTED TO SEE IF ANYONE OF YOU GUYS HAVE A GARAGE ?
> WELL PM FOR DETAiLS WiLL PAy FOR STORAGE SpACE iF NEEDED
> *


i may help u how much storage time are we talking about do


----------



## BLAME ME

:nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider

WHAT UP LA!!!


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 9 2009, 01:14 AM~14715512
> *WHAT UP LA!!!
> *


nothing much man


----------



## 817Lowrider

Already


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 9 2009, 01:22 AM~14715525
> *Already
> *


ready 4 what :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Aug 9 2009, 04:15 AM~14715583
> *ready 4 what :dunno:
> *


Its a saying... Like "Hell yeah" or "cool"

:biggrin: 


Texas Thing. :biggrin:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 9 2009, 02:24 AM~14715598
> *Its a saying... Like "Hell yeah" or "cool"
> 
> :biggrin:
> Texas Thing. :biggrin:
> *


never heard of that saying :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Cus your in Cali. :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Just got done dropping off the bike!


----------



## BLAME ME

GOOD MORNING THEE ARTISTIC FAMILY. I WANT TO START BE LETTING EVERYBODY KNOW THAT I GOT A CALL THIS MORNING BY OSO AND IT WAS A CALL I HAD A DREAM OF LAST KNIGHT THAT I HOPED IT WOULD NOT BE TRUE. THAT CALL WAS THAT OUR BROTHER JOEY FROM THE L.A. CHAPTER HAS GONE TO A BETTER PLACE AND THAT IS TO KEEP OUR LITTLE BROTHER RICARDO RIVERA COMPANY. THIS IS A HARD TOPIC FOR ME TO BE WRITTING BUT I THOUGHT I SHOULD LET THE REST OF OUR FAMILY KNOW OF OUR BROTHER,RIDER,CLUB MEMBER,AND OUR CHEECH MARIN. FROM HIS SAYING THAT HE WOULD LIKE TO SAY IS "DONT LOOK AT ME LITTLE PUPPET" WE LOVE YOU AND WILL MISS YOU. YOU WILL BE MISSED AND NEVER FORGOTTEN. FROM THEE ARTISTICS L.A. VICE :angel:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Aug 9 2009, 11:06 AM~14716876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD MORNING THEE ARTISTIC FAMILY. I WANT TO START BE LETTING EVERYBODY KNOW THAT I GOT A CALL THIS MORNING BY OSO AND IT WAS A CALL I HAD A DREAM OF LAST KNIGHT THAT I HOPED IT WOULD NOT BE TRUE. THAT CALL WAS THAT OUR BROTHER JOEY FROM THE L.A. CHAPTER HAS GONE TO A BETTER PLACE AND THAT IS TO KEEP OUR LITTLE BROTHER RICARDO RIVERA COMPANY. THIS IS A  HARD TOPIC FOR ME TO BE WRITTING BUT I THOUGHT I SHOULD LET THE REST OF OUR FAMILY KNOW OF OUR BROTHER,RIDER,CLUB MEMBER,AND OUR CHEECH MARIN. FROM HIS SAYING THAT HE WOULD LIKE TO SAY IS "DONT LOOK AT ME LITTLE PUPPET" WE LOVE YOU AND WILL MISS YOU. YOU WILL BE MISSED AND NEVER FORGOTTEN. FROM THEE ARTISTICS L.A. VICE :angel:
> *



damm I couldn't believe when they told me that he passed away, it hurt me seeing him sufer thurs. at the hospital and it hurts me even more knowing he passed away.. 

RIP joey, hope u have fun hitting switches in heaven :angel:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Aug 9 2009, 10:06 AM~14716876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD MORNING THEE ARTISTIC FAMILY. I WANT TO START BE LETTING EVERYBODY KNOW THAT I GOT A CALL THIS MORNING BY OSO AND IT WAS A CALL I HAD A DREAM OF LAST KNIGHT THAT I HOPED IT WOULD NOT BE TRUE. THAT CALL WAS THAT OUR BROTHER JOEY FROM THE L.A. CHAPTER HAS GONE TO A BETTER PLACE AND THAT IS TO KEEP OUR LITTLE BROTHER RICARDO RIVERA COMPANY. THIS IS A  HARD TOPIC FOR ME TO BE WRITTING BUT I THOUGHT I SHOULD LET THE REST OF OUR FAMILY KNOW OF OUR BROTHER,RIDER,CLUB MEMBER,AND OUR CHEECH MARIN. FROM HIS SAYING THAT HE WOULD LIKE TO SAY IS "DONT LOOK AT ME LITTLE PUPPET" WE LOVE YOU AND WILL MISS YOU. YOU WILL BE MISSED AND NEVER FORGOTTEN. FROM THEE ARTISTICS L.A. VICE :angel:
> *



 :angel:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 5 2009, 03:10 PM~14685908
> *if you do how much? :biggrin:
> *


not sure how much to sell it for. i'd hate to sell it, but i have way too much stuff that has to get paid off. :angry:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Aug 9 2009, 11:06 AM~14716876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD MORNING THEE ARTISTIC FAMILY. I WANT TO START BE LETTING EVERYBODY KNOW THAT I GOT A CALL THIS MORNING BY OSO AND IT WAS A CALL I HAD A DREAM OF LAST KNIGHT THAT I HOPED IT WOULD NOT BE TRUE. THAT CALL WAS THAT OUR BROTHER JOEY FROM THE L.A. CHAPTER HAS GONE TO A BETTER PLACE AND THAT IS TO KEEP OUR LITTLE BROTHER RICARDO RIVERA COMPANY. THIS IS A  HARD TOPIC FOR ME TO BE WRITTING BUT I THOUGHT I SHOULD LET THE REST OF OUR FAMILY KNOW OF OUR BROTHER,RIDER,CLUB MEMBER,AND OUR CHEECH MARIN. FROM HIS SAYING THAT HE WOULD LIKE TO SAY IS "DONT LOOK AT ME LITTLE PUPPET" WE LOVE YOU AND WILL MISS YOU. YOU WILL BE MISSED AND NEVER FORGOTTEN. FROM THEE ARTISTICS L.A. VICE :angel:
> *



 my nino is now with my bro


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Aug 9 2009, 02:39 PM~14717942
> *  my nino is now with my bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :tears:


----------



## 817Lowrider

RIP to the Fallen ones...


----------



## ogloko

:0


> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Aug 9 2009, 11:06 AM~14716876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD MORNING THEE ARTISTIC FAMILY. I WANT TO START BE LETTING EVERYBODY KNOW THAT I GOT A CALL THIS MORNING BY OSO AND IT WAS A CALL I HAD A DREAM OF LAST KNIGHT THAT I HOPED IT WOULD NOT BE TRUE. THAT CALL WAS THAT OUR BROTHER JOEY FROM THE L.A. CHAPTER HAS GONE TO A BETTER PLACE AND THAT IS TO KEEP OUR LITTLE BROTHER RICARDO RIVERA COMPANY. THIS IS A  HARD TOPIC FOR ME TO BE WRITTING BUT I THOUGHT I SHOULD LET THE REST OF OUR FAMILY KNOW OF OUR BROTHER,RIDER,CLUB MEMBER,AND OUR CHEECH MARIN. FROM HIS SAYING THAT HE WOULD LIKE TO SAY IS "DONT LOOK AT ME LITTLE PUPPET" WE LOVE YOU AND WILL MISS YOU. YOU WILL BE MISSED AND NEVER FORGOTTEN. FROM THEE ARTISTICS L.A. VICE :angel:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Aug 9 2009, 11:06 AM~14716876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD MORNING THEE ARTISTIC FAMILY. I WANT TO START BE LETTING EVERYBODY KNOW THAT I GOT A CALL THIS MORNING BY OSO AND IT WAS A CALL I HAD A DREAM OF LAST KNIGHT THAT I HOPED IT WOULD NOT BE TRUE. THAT CALL WAS THAT OUR BROTHER JOEY FROM THE L.A. CHAPTER HAS GONE TO A BETTER PLACE AND THAT IS TO KEEP OUR LITTLE BROTHER RICARDO RIVERA COMPANY. THIS IS A  HARD TOPIC FOR ME TO BE WRITTING BUT I THOUGHT I SHOULD LET THE REST OF OUR FAMILY KNOW OF OUR BROTHER,RIDER,CLUB MEMBER,AND OUR CHEECH MARIN. FROM HIS SAYING THAT HE WOULD LIKE TO SAY IS "DONT LOOK AT ME LITTLE PUPPET" WE LOVE YOU AND WILL MISS YOU. YOU WILL BE MISSED AND NEVER FORGOTTEN. FROM THEE ARTISTICS L.A. VICE :angel:
> *



RIP


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## osorivera48

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Aug 9 2009, 02:39 PM~14717942
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


unfortually i got a phone call someone was missed informed they had thought he had passed but he ended up comeing back and they called me right after telling me that he had snapped 0ut of it and was alert keep lil people in our prayers and lets wish for the best 
oso


----------



## BLAME ME

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Aug 9 2009, 11:06 AM~14716876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD MORNING THEE ARTISTIC FAMILY. I WANT TO START BE LETTING EVERYBODY KNOW THAT I GOT A CALL THIS MORNING BY OSO AND IT WAS A CALL I HAD A DREAM OF LAST KNIGHT THAT I HOPED IT WOULD NOT BE TRUE. THAT CALL WAS THAT OUR BROTHER JOEY FROM THE L.A. CHAPTER HAS GONE TO A BETTER PLACE AND THAT IS TO KEEP OUR LITTLE BROTHER RICARDO RIVERA COMPANY. THIS IS A  HARD TOPIC FOR ME TO BE WRITTING BUT I THOUGHT I SHOULD LET THE REST OF OUR FAMILY KNOW OF OUR BROTHER,RIDER,CLUB MEMBER,AND OUR CHEECH MARIN. FROM HIS SAYING THAT HE WOULD LIKE TO SAY IS "DONT LOOK AT ME LITTLE PUPPET" WE LOVE YOU AND WILL MISS YOU. YOU WILL BE MISSED AND NEVER FORGOTTEN. FROM THEE ARTISTICS L.A. VICE :angel:
> *



I WANTED TO UPDATE ALL MEMBERS OF OUR BROTHES TRAJEDY THAT I POSTED THIS MORNING. OSO GAVE ME A SECOND CALL ABOUT 12:30 AND INFORMED ME THAT THEY HAD GIVEN HIM THE WRONG INFO. ON OUR BROTHER JOEY, HE IS STILL WITH LIFE THANK GOD. I WENT TO SEE HIM EARLIER TODAY AS OSO GAVE ME THE NEWS THAT HE WAS STILL WITH US, I WAS ABLE TO COMUNICATE WITH HIM AND I WAS ALSO ABLE TO TELL HIM THAT WE LOVE HIM AND THAT WE ARE ALL PRYING FOR HIM AN WAITING FOR HIS RECOVERY. IM SORRY FOR THE WRONG INFO. THAT I GAVE EVERYONE THIS MORNING


----------



## 817Lowrider

I will pray for him.


----------



## BASH3R

x2


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Aug 9 2009, 10:52 PM~14722107
> *I WANTED TO UPDATE ALL MEMBERS OF OUR BROTHES TRAJEDY THAT I POSTED THIS MORNING. OSO GAVE ME A SECOND CALL ABOUT 12:30 AND INFORMED ME THAT THEY HAD GIVEN HIM THE WRONG INFO. ON OUR BROTHER JOEY, HE IS STILL WITH LIFE THANK GOD. I WENT TO SEE HIM EARLIER TODAY AS OSO GAVE ME THE NEWS THAT HE WAS STILL WITH US, I WAS ABLE TO COMUNICATE WITH HIM AND I WAS ALSO ABLE TO TELL HIM THAT WE LOVE HIM AND THAT WE ARE ALL PRYING FOR HIM AN WAITING FOR HIS RECOVERY. IM SORRY FOR THE WRONG INFO. THAT I GAVE EVERYONE THIS MORNING
> *


i was not that long ago he was just playing softball with us


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Aug 9 2009, 10:52 PM~14722107
> *I WANTED TO UPDATE ALL MEMBERS OF OUR BROTHES TRAJEDY THAT I POSTED THIS MORNING. OSO GAVE ME A SECOND CALL ABOUT 12:30 AND INFORMED ME THAT THEY HAD GIVEN HIM THE WRONG INFO. ON OUR BROTHER JOEY, HE IS STILL WITH LIFE THANK GOD. I WENT TO SEE HIM EARLIER TODAY AS OSO GAVE ME THE NEWS THAT HE WAS STILL WITH US, I WAS ABLE TO COMUNICATE WITH HIM AND I WAS ALSO ABLE TO TELL HIM THAT WE LOVE HIM AND THAT WE ARE ALL PRYING FOR HIM AN WAITING FOR HIS RECOVERY. IM SORRY FOR THE WRONG INFO. THAT I GAVE EVERYONE THIS MORNING
> *


Thank God he's still here... I hope he gets better....


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Aug 9 2009, 10:52 PM~14722107
> *I WANTED TO UPDATE ALL MEMBERS OF OUR BROTHES TRAJEDY THAT I POSTED THIS MORNING. OSO GAVE ME A SECOND CALL ABOUT 12:30 AND INFORMED ME THAT THEY HAD GIVEN HIM THE WRONG INFO. ON OUR BROTHER JOEY, HE IS STILL WITH LIFE THANK GOD. I WENT TO SEE HIM EARLIER TODAY AS OSO GAVE ME THE NEWS THAT HE WAS STILL WITH US, I WAS ABLE TO COMUNICATE WITH HIM AND I WAS ALSO ABLE TO TELL HIM THAT WE LOVE HIM AND THAT WE ARE ALL PRYING FOR HIM AN WAITING FOR HIS RECOVERY. IM SORRY FOR THE WRONG INFO. THAT I GAVE EVERYONE THIS MORNING
> *


Thank God he's still here... I hope he gets better...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 8 2009, 04:03 PM~14712759
> *Ha monchies was passin out
> *


haha fuck you dawg..lol... nah I didn't REALLY get a cruda... but I fell asleep on my way back home in my homies car and then I felt really dizzy and :around: :barf: ... yup I had to pay for the carpet wash  ... fuck it I got faded on Saturday too :biggrin: but I took it easy...  wut about u Stilo?


----------



## ogloko

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Aug 9 2009, 10:52 PM~14722107
> *I WANTED TO UPDATE ALL MEMBERS OF OUR BROTHES TRAJEDY THAT I POSTED THIS MORNING. OSO GAVE ME A SECOND CALL ABOUT 12:30 AND INFORMED ME THAT THEY HAD GIVEN HIM THE WRONG INFO. ON OUR BROTHER JOEY, HE IS STILL WITH LIFE THANK GOD. I WENT TO SEE HIM EARLIER TODAY AS OSO GAVE ME THE NEWS THAT HE WAS STILL WITH US, I WAS ABLE TO COMUNICATE WITH HIM AND I WAS ALSO ABLE TO TELL HIM THAT WE LOVE HIM AND THAT WE ARE ALL PRYING FOR HIM AN WAITING FOR HIS RECOVERY. IM SORRY FOR THE WRONG INFO. THAT I GAVE EVERYONE THIS MORNING
> *



The Artistics Orange County chapter sends our Best Wishes for a speedy recovery
we are glad to hear he is doing ok!!!! We send our prayers to him and his familia.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 10 2009, 09:02 PM~14730466
> *
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Chucks

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 10 2009, 10:26 PM~14730773
> *:angry:
> *


???


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 10 2009, 10:08 PM~14731294
> *???
> *


NOTHING :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

o


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ogloko_@Aug 10 2009, 06:44 PM~14730284
> *The Artistics Orange County chapter sends our Best Wishes for a speedy recovery
> we are glad to hear he is doing ok!!!! We send our prayers to him and his familia.
> *


I was koo just tired ass fuck


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 10 2009, 10:40 PM~14731801
> *I was koo just got ass fuck
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 11 2009, 06:01 AM~14733425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got a member here that has a dtwis style in his metal working skills


----------



## 817Lowrider

cool but i prefer the mad scientwist him self. Respecufully.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 11 2009, 05:01 AM~14733425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound




----------



## show-bound

:biggrin:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 11 2009, 04:01 AM~14733425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who painted it dogg need to get my brothers bike painted before the super show will be bustin three bikes out


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 11 2009, 01:01 PM~14736839
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


more pics of the red bike??


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 11 2009, 05:09 PM~14737979
> *more pics of the red bike??
> *


upload some later...

hat batman has another frame...slapping some more murals on it!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Aug 11 2009, 04:49 PM~14737783
> *who painted it dogg need to get my brothers bike painted before the super show will be bustin three bikes out
> *


right CHERE!


----------



## 817Lowrider

lookin good


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 11 2009, 02:01 PM~14736839
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who's who???


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 11 2009, 07:17 PM~14739363
> *who's who???
> *


a few pics back...i named everyone..


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

Yo sam post pics of my bike. U showed it right?


----------



## Lil Spanks

*BEFORE*








*AFETER*


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 11 2009, 08:21 PM~14740038
> *Yo sam post pics of my bike. U showed it right?
> *


I SHOW IT AT THE BOOTH...WE MIGHT SLAP SOME PARTS ON IT FOR LAMESSA NEXT WEEK... :cheesy: IF ITS COOL WITH YA...OR COME TO THE SHOW NEXT SAT...


----------



## 817Lowrider

cool and cant. Its my pops b-day


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 11 2009, 08:11 PM~14740563
> *cool and cant. Its my pops b-day
> *


HAPPY BDAY


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Chucks

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: tequila sunrise, chuckles, *BIG Q*

whats up homie!!!!! welcome to the addiction called layitlow :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 11 2009, 02:01 PM~14736839
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



TTT for WEST TEXAS


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Aug 11 2009, 11:11 PM~14742165
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: tequila sunrise, chuckles, BIG Q
> 
> whats up homie!!!!! welcome to the addiction called layitlow :biggrin:
> *


all bashfull


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 11 2009, 10:32 PM~14742459
> *all bashfull
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## BLAME ME

uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

whats poppin


----------



## Chucks

goodmorning ARTISTICS :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

new member sitting in on next meeting!!


----------



## BASH3R

texas putting it on the map


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 12 2009, 11:50 AM~14746103
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 12 2009, 09:50 AM~14746103
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:
> *


close ups?? :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 12 2009, 11:53 AM~14746126
> *:dunno:
> *


welll??????


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Aug 12 2009, 11:53 AM~14746126-->
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didnt know there was pics on LIL!! :angry:
> <!--QuoteBegin-BASH3R_@Aug 12 2009, 12:14 PM~14746352
> *close ups?? :0
> *


Sorry SOLD!! :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 12 2009, 10:25 AM~14746470
> *Didnt know there was pics on LIL!! :angry:
> 
> Sorry SOLD!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Whats good


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 12 2009, 10:25 AM~14745810
> *new member sitting in on next meeting!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



gonna be a strong bike club we go going on over here


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 12 2009, 11:50 AM~14746103
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:
> *


mas?


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 12 2009, 01:16 PM~14746946
> *mas?
> *


 :no:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 12 2009, 01:57 PM~14747325
> *:no:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 12 2009, 12:25 PM~14746470
> *Didnt know there was pics on LIL!! :angry:
> 
> Sorry SOLD!!  :biggrin:
> *


you want some one to ask you when they post pics of your bike online? Now your being anal.


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: HeYLOw THEE ARTISTICS BIKE CLUB!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX.

post wut you want I aint posting any!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

At least pm danny he did some bad ass parts for that bike and deserves to see them.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Besides I dont have any pics!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

What you gonna do with that cash get an air kit? :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 11 2009, 06:17 PM~14739363
> *who's who???
> *



im the one in the tan hat


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Aug 12 2009, 03:13 PM~14748071
> *im the one in the tan hat
> *


What Up Aron!


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 12 2009, 02:22 PM~14748166
> *What Up Aron!
> *



whats going on lil homie, how r things out there in D Town . yall are coming out to odessa right!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Aug 12 2009, 03:32 PM~14748290
> *whats going on lil homie, how r things out there in D Town . yall are coming out to odessa right!
> *


IDK but its good here in Foros. :biggrin: 
and hell yeah Odessa again.


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 12 2009, 02:38 PM~14748353
> *IDK but its good here in Foros. :biggrin:
> and hell yeah Odessa again.
> *



mybad bro Foros . its gonna be a good time this year, i know were all gonna make it. r yall coming fri or sat night?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 12 2009, 10:50 AM~14746103
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:
> *


nice


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Aug 12 2009, 02:13 PM~14748071
> *im the one in the tan hat
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 12 2009, 02:44 PM~14748416
> *:thumbsup:
> *



 sup homie


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Aug 12 2009, 03:42 PM~14748387
> *mybad bro Foros . its gonna be a good time this year, i know were all gonna make it. r yall coming fri or sat night?
> *


I think dre and his wife is getting in Saturday. I am going to do the 1 day drive there and back again. But we should be deep this year!


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 12 2009, 03:44 PM~14748403
> *nice
> *


fuckin pimp huh?


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 12 2009, 02:49 PM~14748479
> *I think dre and his wife is getting in Saturday. I am going to do the 1 day drive there and back again. But we should be deep this year!
> *


_sonofabish_ how long of a drive is it for you? its only a 2 hr drive for me and i just might go fris sat and sun lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 12 2009, 02:50 PM~14748490
> *fuckin pimp huh?
> *


  u too cupcakes


----------



## 817Lowrider

Its about 5 hours. Yeah it sux but I like the scenery. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 12 2009, 03:51 PM~14748504
> * u too cupcakes
> *


tell your homie to drop you off in odessa on there way to houston. :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 12 2009, 02:52 PM~14748518
> *Its about 5 hours. Yeah it sux but I like the scenery. :biggrin:
> *



yeah i gotta pretty nice view on the way there too. cotton fields and oil dericks lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Aug 12 2009, 03:54 PM~14748533
> *yeah i gotta pretty nice view on the way there too. cotton fields and oil dericks lol
> *


hahah dont forget the windmills. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Aug 12 2009, 12:25 PM~14746470-->
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt know there was pics on LIL!! :angry:
> 
> Sorry SOLD!!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Aug 12 2009, 02:26 PM~14747537
> *you want some one to ask you when they post pics of your bike online? Now your being anal.
> *


bahhaha

PLAQUE AND BANNER????????


i could use one for these guys out here..

Andre how many shirts you got over there...i need em bad!!!!!!


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 12 2009, 02:54 PM~14748539
> *hahah  dont forget the windmills. :biggrin:
> *



true true windmills are the shit  i might even get luckt and see an armadillo !!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 12 2009, 02:53 PM~14748528
> *tell your homie to drop you off in odessa on there way to houston. :biggrin:
> *


hummmmmm..i will think of that


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 12 2009, 02:55 PM~14748544
> *bahhaha
> 
> PLAQUE AND BANNER????????
> i could use one for these guys out here..
> 
> Andre how many shirts you got over there...i need em bad!!!!!!
> *



get big man sizes foker :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 12 2009, 03:55 PM~14748544
> *bahhaha
> 
> PLAQUE AND BANNER????????
> i could use one for these guys out here..
> 
> Andre how many shirts you got over there...i need em bad!!!!!!
> *


plaques are like 75 bones. lmk when you ready to order. Banner is like 60 for one like the one I got.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 12 2009, 03:56 PM~14748556
> *hummmmmm..i will think of that
> *


I know its gonna be poppin in H town but fuck it come kick it with your people. :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 12 2009, 03:55 PM~14748544
> *bahhaha
> 
> PLAQUE AND BANNER????????
> i could use one for these guys out here..
> 
> Andre how many shirts you got over there...i need em bad!!!!!!
> *


I gots a bunch of smediums!! No 2XL


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 12 2009, 03:57 PM~14748573
> *plaques are like 75 bones. lmk when you ready to order. Banner is like 60 for one like the one I got.
> *


banners i get hella cheap...


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 12 2009, 03:07 PM~14748667
> *banners i get hella cheap...
> *



well lets get 2 fool :biggrin:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 12 2009, 09:50 AM~14746103
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:
> *


need better pics bike looks good


----------



## show-bound

TEE SALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=492674


----------



## Kaos806

whutz up with it another mexican puttin it down for the black& gold out that texas 806 on the come up :machinegun: The red bike out of lubbock texas aka faces of horror holdn it down for Thee Artistics BC


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Aug 12 2009, 08:20 PM~14750692
> *whutz up with it another mexican puttin it down for the black& gold out that texas 806 on the come up :machinegun:  The red bike out of lubbock texas aka faces of horror holdn it down for Thee Artistics BC
> *


Whats up man? Glad to see sam has some company over there now. Anything yall need Let Me Know.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 12 2009, 11:53 AM~14746748
> *Whats good
> *


SUP MAG????? VIVA TEJAS............ :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE_@Aug 12 2009, 09:47 PM~14751567
> *SUP MAG?????  VIVA TEJAS............ :angry:
> *


??? Names Juan?


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Chucks

my homie Kaos806's bike ~THEE ARTISTICS~


----------



## Kaos806

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 12 2009, 08:01 PM~14751065
> *Whats up man? Glad to see sam has some company over there now. Anything yall need Let Me Know.
> *


Yeah give us alittle bit but will have it looking strong before u know it. names adam by the way to all my club gente out there.


----------



## Chucks

BACK IN THE DAY HUH KAOS !


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Aug 12 2009, 10:15 PM~14751920
> *Yeah give us alittle bit but will have it looking strong before u know it. names adam by the way to all my club gente out there.
> *


Thats whats up.  Names Juan


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

:wave:


----------



## ESE JAVIER




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Aug 12 2009, 08:20 PM~14750692
> *whutz up with it another mexican puttin it down for the black& gold out that texas 806 on the come up :machinegun:  The red bike out of lubbock texas aka faces of horror holdn it down for Thee Artistics BC
> *


welcome to the site Adam...que paso con la BIG Q...lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

que?


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Aug 13 2009, 12:50 AM~14754599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my all time favorite from the cc :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 13 2009, 02:26 PM~14758496
> *my all time favorite from the cc  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


seeing this truck right here makes for my next project!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: 

im feeling that 100%

and i know where theres one too!


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

go cowboys


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 13 2009, 07:34 PM~14762544
> *go cowboys
> *



x10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## 817Lowrider

We loosing though. :angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 13 2009, 10:52 PM~14764316
> *We loosing though. :angry:
> *


BY THEM DAMN RAIDERS!!

THIS THE LAST THANG OT NEEDS TX VS CALI :angry:


----------



## Kaos806

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 13 2009, 07:40 AM~14755405
> *welcome to the site Adam...que paso con la BIG Q...lol
> *


had to change it up to quote a couple issues on this website hows the bodywork coming out


----------



## show-bound

speacial teams need to go!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Aug 13 2009, 11:45 PM~14765083
> *had to change it up to quote a couple issues on this website hows the bodywork coming out
> *


one days hard work...find out when i prime that bitch for the last time!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Kaos806

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Aug 13 2009, 09:51 PM~14764293
> *x10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
> *


what was the final score in the cowboy game


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Aug 13 2009, 11:46 PM~14765109
> *what was the final score in the cowboy game
> *


still playin..

fuckers jsut scored again!!

10-30


----------



## Kaos806

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 13 2009, 10:46 PM~14765104
> *one days hard work...find out when i prime that bitch for the last time!!! :cheesy:
> *


tommorow gonna make the outlines for my forks and all the goods think youll be ready to get down on flacos frame soon


----------



## Kaos806

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 13 2009, 10:47 PM~14765121
> *still playin..
> 
> fuckers jsut scored again!!
> 
> 10-30
> *


how bout them boys


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Aug 13 2009, 11:49 PM~14765147
> *tommorow gonna make the outlines for my forks and all the goods think youll be ready to get down on flacos frame soon
> *


soon...you gonna have to help me out wey!!!


----------



## Kaos806

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 13 2009, 10:58 PM~14765255
> *soon...you gonna have to help me out wey!!!
> *


whats going down


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Aug 14 2009, 12:01 AM~14765280
> *whats going down
> *


start on this right now! work weekend...or something...all of getting down..i got some major projects to finish and some comin in...


----------



## BLAME ME

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 12 2009, 11:52 PM~14754264
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS UP MONCHIS?


----------



## BLAME ME

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 13 2009, 09:58 PM~14765255
> *soon...you gonna have to help me out wey!!!
> *


HEY BRO HOWS IT GOING? I WANTED TO ASK YOU WHAT TYPE OF WORK DO YOU? WHAT WANTED TO REALLY ASK WAS IF YOU DID THE WORK ON CASPERS BIKE?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Aug 14 2009, 12:50 AM~14765703
> *HEY BRO HOWS IT GOING? I WANTED TO ASK YOU WHAT TYPE OF WORK DO YOU? WHAT WANTED TO REALLY ASK WAS IF YOU DID THE WORK ON CASPERS BIKE?
> *


guilty!

do tees:logos, designs, do lil paint, do lil murals...try to manage a 9-5..


trying to build my ride while building everyone elses..they keeping me busy!
its going good! today was a good day!


----------



## BLAME ME

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 13 2009, 11:09 PM~14765866
> *guilty!
> 
> do tees:logos, designs, do lil paint, do lil murals...try to manage a 9-5..
> trying to build my ride while building everyone elses..they keeping me busy!
> its going good!  today was a good day!
> *


KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BRO. SEE WHEN YOU COME OUT THIS WAY TO DO SOME WORK. SOME RAIDER WORK :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Aug 14 2009, 01:26 AM~14765970
> *KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BRO. SEE WHEN YOU COME OUT THIS WAY TO DO SOME WORK. SOME RAIDER WORK :biggrin:
> *


lmao...i might jsut have to pass on that one....however i can refer you to someone..lol :biggrin: 

click those links on the bottom of my sig...take you to pictures on the myspace..

thanks ya


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Aug 14 2009, 01:26 AM~14765970
> *KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BRO. SEE WHEN YOU COME OUT THIS WAY TO DO SOME WORK. SOME RAIDER WORK :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 14 2009, 03:51 AM~14766573
> *:angry:
> *


:roflmao:

imma get some NINER stuff done


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 14 2009, 10:11 AM~14767687
> *:roflmao:
> 
> imma get some NINER stuff done
> *


When did you come out the closet?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Still need some hardware and light harness.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 14 2009, 08:41 AM~14767955
> *When did you come out the closet?
> *


:dunno:


----------



## Chucks

THEE ARTISTICS TTMFT


----------



## 817Lowrider

SAND SAND SAND.


----------



## BLAME ME

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 14 2009, 03:51 AM~14766573
> *:angry:
> *


 I TAKE IT YOUR NOT A RAIDER FAN? :wow:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Aug 14 2009, 04:19 PM~14771062
> *I TAKE IT YOUR NOT A RAIDER FAN? :wow:
> *


lmao...

igive it toya raider fans for sticking by your team though!!

looks like this yr might be looking up!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Aug 14 2009, 02:19 PM~14771062
> *I TAKE IT YOUR NOT A RAIDER FAN? :wow:
> *


only if they stayed in l.a.


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 14 2009, 02:31 PM~14771185
> *only if they stayed in l.a.
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 14 2009, 04:32 PM~14771194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ALL CHEVY :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 14 2009, 02:35 PM~14771230
> *ALL CHEVY :cheesy:
> *


yess sir :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 14 2009, 04:36 PM~14771246
> *yess sir  :biggrin:
> *


thats going to be something!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Aug 14 2009, 04:19 PM~14771062
> *I TAKE IT YOUR NOT A RAIDER FAN? :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 14 2009, 04:41 PM~14771303
> *:biggrin:
> *


<<<**** fan :cheesy:


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Aug 13 2009, 10:43 PM~14765650
> *WHATS UP MONCHIS?
> *


Nothing much man just chillin'..  are you going to the Costa Mesa car show??


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Aug 13 2009, 12:50 AM~14754599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass Caddy...


----------



## BASH3R

ay monchis I just got back from vegas. come pick your shit up


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Aug 14 2009, 04:46 PM~14771349-->
> 
> 
> 
> <<<**** fan :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2009, 05:39 PM~14771891
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup fool? You good?
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lil Spanks_@Aug 14 2009, 10:51 PM~14774114
> *:|
> *


Sup Art you get a job bro? See my euro kit? :biggrin:


----------



## Aztecbike

uffin:


----------



## Kaos806

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 13 2009, 11:03 PM~14765299
> *start on this right now! work weekend...or something...all of getting down..i got some major projects to finish and some comin in...
> *


say bro dont bite off more than you can chew just do what u do give me a call probably gonna get my impala runnin this weekend got the final parts i needed


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Aug 15 2009, 09:21 AM~14776526
> *say bro dont bite off more than you can chew just do what u do  give me a call probably gonna get my impala runnin this weekend got the final parts i needed
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Aug 15 2009, 08:21 AM~14776526
> *say bro dont bite off more than you can chew just do what u do  give me a call probably gonna get my impala runnin this weekend got the final parts i needed
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: already BIG Q !!!


----------



## Chucks

hey Kaos806 this is that monte i was telling you about 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=481218


----------



## Lil Spanks

:| :| :| :|


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 15 2009, 09:21 PM~14780273
> *:|  :|  :|  :|
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 15 2009, 10:59 PM~14781890
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 16 2009, 01:07 AM~14781947
> *
> *


----------



## show-bound

:biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 15 2009, 11:09 PM~14781956
> *
> *


 :tears:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 16 2009, 01:27 AM~14782049
> *:tears:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 15 2009, 11:28 PM~14782056
> *:h5:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Aug 15 2009, 02:33 PM~14778025
> *hey Kaos806 this is that monte i was telling you about
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=481218
> *


Thats the homie mikes ride. :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BASH3R, Aztecbike



sup angel??


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 16 2009, 12:41 AM~14782142
> *Thats the homie mikes ride. :biggrin:
> *



its bad ass!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Aug 16 2009, 02:54 AM~14782414
> *its bad ass!
> *


Its a daily too!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Aug 16 2009, 02:54 AM~14782414
> *its bad ass!
> *


sick ass monte in the new LRM!!! T TOP TOO!!

AND ITS WHITE!! :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 16 2009, 01:30 PM~14784114
> *sick ass monte in the new LRM!!! T TOP TOO!!
> 
> AND ITS WHITE!! :cheesy:
> *


That 61 on the cover is better. :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 16 2009, 12:30 PM~14784114
> *sick ass monte in the new LRM!!! T TOP TOO!!
> 
> AND ITS WHITE!! :cheesy:
> *



no fucking way !!!!! :0


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 16 2009, 11:52 AM~14784198
> *ThatGIRL WITH THE 61 on the cover is better. :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Aug 16 2009, 12:53 PM~14784202
> *no fucking way !!!!!  :0
> *



:yes: :yes: ill get there !!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Aug 16 2009, 06:06 PM~14785337
> *:yes:  :yes:  ill get there !!!
> *


thanks for helping me today.....

got it all sanded!


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:|


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 16 2009, 05:30 PM~14785482
> *thanks for helping me today.....
> 
> got it all sanded!
> *



thats good bro , one step closer to our goal huh :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Aug 16 2009, 11:10 PM~14788211
> *thats good bro , one step closer to our goal huh  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BLAME ME

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 14 2009, 04:18 PM~14772232
> *Nothing much man just chillin'..    are you going to the Costa Mesa car show??
> *


YEH BRO I'LL BE THERE. HOW ABOUT YOU? LOOKS LIKE WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A  NICE LINE UP.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Get that avatar up!


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

****


----------



## 817Lowrider

yes u r


----------



## Stilo-G

Damm havent been on for a while looks like i havent missed out on anything :| 















haha wud up fam


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:420:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 17 2009, 05:08 PM~14796257
> * Damm havent been on for a while looks like i havent missed out on anything :|
> haha wud up fam
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 17 2009, 11:03 AM~14792638
> *****
> *


art are u going to be my set up team at vagas


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 17 2009, 08:20 PM~14798621
> *art are u going to be my set up team at vagas
> *


 like ur pic


----------



## show-bound

:cheesy:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 17 2009, 08:48 PM~14799021
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Aug 17 2009, 08:47 PM~14799005
> *like ur pic
> *


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 817Lowrider

:cheesy:


----------



## BLAME ME




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Aug 18 2009, 12:27 AM~14800594
> *
> *


you pick an avitar yet?


----------



## BLAME ME

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 17 2009, 10:46 PM~14800821
> *you pick an avitar yet?
> *


NOT YET BRO.
uffin:


----------



## BLAME ME

WHATS UP BASHER. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 17 2009, 09:20 PM~14798621
> *art are u going to be my set up team at vagas
> *


 Team CLOWN CONFUSION


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 17 2009, 11:35 PM~14801265
> * Team CLOWN CONFUSION
> *


nice cuz i will need help setting up


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 14 2009, 04:43 PM~14772430
> *ay monchis I just got back from vegas. come pick your shit up
> *


ILL BE THERE TOO


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 14 2009, 09:34 AM~14768419
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need some hardware and light harness.
> *


HOW MUCH DID YOU PAY FOR THIS :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 18 2009, 12:36 AM~14801274
> *nice cuz i will need help setting up
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 17 2009, 09:48 PM~14799021
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Aug 18 2009, 02:24 AM~14801610
> *HOW MUCH DID YOU PAY FOR THIS :biggrin:
> *


I bought it in pieces so about 400


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Aug 18 2009, 12:23 AM~14801602
> *ILL BE THERE TOO
> *


alright;give me my money back and its yours again


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Aug 17 2009, 11:23 PM~14801150
> *WHATS UP BASHER. :biggrin:
> *


just chillen and you??


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 17 2009, 09:48 PM~14799021
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 17 2009, 10:48 PM~14799021
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Shaved door handles!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 18 2009, 11:37 AM~14803757
> *Shaved door handles!!  :thumbsdown:
> *


Shaving the doors on the cutty.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 18 2009, 11:49 AM~14803904
> *Shaving the doors on the cutty.
> *


I know! I know!! :nosad: With your Black Gucci and 26's!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 18 2009, 11:49 AM~14803904
> *Shaving the doors on the cutty.
> *


DONT EVER SHAVE THE HANDLES ON A DAILY CAR.



fukn sucks


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 18 2009, 01:07 PM~14804680
> *DONT EVER SHAVE THE HANDLES ON A DAILY CAR.
> fukn sucks
> *


Not gonna be my daily. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 18 2009, 01:04 PM~14804638
> *I know! I know!!  :nosad: With your Black Gucci and 26's!
> *


24's :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 18 2009, 01:15 PM~14804774
> *24's :biggrin:
> *


teh gheys


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 18 2009, 11:37 AM~14803757
> *Shaved door handles!!  :thumbsdown:
> *


your crazy :cheesy: 

shit is hot!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 18 2009, 01:17 PM~14804796
> *your crazy :cheesy:
> 
> shit is hot!
> *


datswutimtalmbout


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 18 2009, 01:17 PM~14804796
> *your crazy :cheesy:
> 
> shit is hot!
> *


just like 84s and Vogues!! :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

Dre is against diversifying and unique innovation.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 18 2009, 01:58 PM~14805258
> *Dre is against diversifying and unique innovation.
> *


since when is 24's and gucci diversifying and unique innovation :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 18 2009, 01:59 PM~14805277
> *since when is 24's and gucci diversifying and unique innovation :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Im not really doing that combo.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 18 2009, 02:18 PM~14805464
> *Im not really doing that combo.
> *


lies :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 18 2009, 02:37 PM~14805653
> *lies :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 18 2009, 01:55 PM~14805211
> *just like 84s and Vogues!!  :0
> *


no where compares to that!!

this some BLVD NIGHTS CHIZNIT!!

LIL OLD SCHOOL SUMTHIN SUMTHIN :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 18 2009, 03:06 PM~14805956
> *no where compares to that!!
> 
> this some BLVD NIGHTS CHIZNIT!!
> 
> LIL OLD SCHOOL SUMTHIN SUMTHIN :cheesy:
> *


Dre knows nothing of Boulevard Nights.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 18 2009, 03:09 PM~14805985
> *Dre knows nothing of Boulevard Nights.
> *


i have been marinating on these patterns for a few days now...im almost there...

few more hrs of meditating...should have it my head...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 18 2009, 03:12 PM~14806009
> *i have been marinating on these patterns for a few days now...im almost there...
> 
> few more hrs of meditating...should have it my head...
> *


  Pm when you got it. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 18 2009, 03:13 PM~14806017
> *  Pm when you got it. :biggrin:
> *


lol...its just going to happen like that! the vision is clean...

this biggest thang right noe that im absorbing is fades!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 18 2009, 03:15 PM~14806028
> *lol...its just going to happen like that! the vision is clean...
> 
> this biggest thang right noe that im absorbing is fades!!!!!
> *


  I got it in my head how mine will look. no fancy shit of coarse. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 18 2009, 03:16 PM~14806037
> *  I got it in my head how mine will look. no fancy shit of coarse.  :biggrin:
> *


you know what i sayin!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 18 2009, 03:21 PM~14806090
> *you know what i sayin!!
> *


  I gotcha playa!


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 14 2009, 04:43 PM~14772430
> *ay monchis I just got back from vegas. come pick your shit up
> *


Aren't you suppose to ship it again since you FUCKED UP by puttin' the wrong address??? :0


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 18 2009, 03:09 PM~14805985
> *Dre knows nothing of Boulevard Nights.
> *


 :uh: :twak:

I just dont like shaved anything, digital dashes, and name brand interior.

If you do all the above might as well throw some 26s, a lift kit, and a advertisement!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 18 2009, 03:44 PM~14806365
> *:uh:  :twak:
> 
> I just dont like shaved anything, digital dashes, and name brand interior.
> 
> If you do all the above might as well throw some 26s, a lift kit, and a advertisement!!
> *


Thats old school of the old school. You cant compare it to donks fool.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 18 2009, 03:42 PM~14806339
> *Aren't you suppose to ship it again since you FUCKED UP by puttin' the wrong address???  :0
> *


BAHAHAHAHA The oldest line of them all. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 18 2009, 03:49 PM~14806413
> *BAHAHAHAHA The oldest line of them all. :biggrin:
> *


i have used it once or twice... :cheesy:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 18 2009, 01:09 PM~14805985
> *Dre knows nothing of Boulevard Nights.
> *


What u know about Boulevards Nights :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 18 2009, 03:58 PM~14806496
> *i have used it once or twice... :cheesy:
> *


guilty :happysad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Aug 18 2009, 04:10 PM~14806575
> *What u know about Boulevards Nights :biggrin:
> *


The big VGV! :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 18 2009, 02:11 PM~14806587
> *The big VGV!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Clown Confusion

BIG VGV


----------



## 817Lowrider

Heres one for ya. What does VGV stand for? :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 18 2009, 04:39 PM~14806907
> *Heres one for ya. What does VGV stand for? :0
> *


VALE GRANDE VEGA


----------



## show-bound

got my TA hall of fame Issue yesterday...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 18 2009, 04:41 PM~14806929
> *VALE GRANDE VEGA
> *


Nope


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 18 2009, 04:43 PM~14806939
> *got my TA hall of fame Issue yesterday...
> *


Im to lazy to order it but I will soon. :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 18 2009, 02:39 PM~14806907
> *Heres one for ya. What does VGV stand for? :0
> *


Varrio Grande Vista :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Aug 18 2009, 04:53 PM~14807062
> *Varrio Grande Vista  :biggrin:
> *


Correctamundo


:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OS1XlyLu5pE&feature=related


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

HISTORY IN THE MAKEING 
THE THE RED TRUCK BACK IN THE DAYS 

GO TO 
4.45 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QBEhs6tPFc&feature=related


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Aug 18 2009, 05:13 PM~14807318
> *HISTORY IN THE MAKEING
> THE THE RED TRUCK BACK IN THE DAYS
> 
> GO TO
> 4.45
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QBEhs6tPFc&feature=related
> *


already know!!! i was going to time stamp it! :cheesy:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 18 2009, 03:19 PM~14807388
> *already know!!!  i was going to time stamp it! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 18 2009, 03:52 PM~14807832
> *:|
> *


sup


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Aug 18 2009, 03:13 PM~14807318
> *HISTORY IN THE MAKEING
> THE THE RED TRUCK BACK IN THE DAYS
> 
> GO TO
> 4.45
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QBEhs6tPFc&feature=related
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 18 2009, 02:11 PM~14806587
> *The big VGV!  :biggrin:
> *


this foo :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Aug 18 2009, 09:00 PM~14809964
> *this foo  :roflmao:
> *


old school shit haha :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 18 2009, 07:01 PM~14809973
> *old school shit haha :biggrin:
> *


l.a its all about old school shit :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Aug 18 2009, 09:12 PM~14810124
> *l.a its all about old school shit :biggrin:
> *


HAHA


----------



## bbaker78634

The bikes looked real nice out there at the latin fest. How did yall do.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Aug 18 2009, 10:45 PM~14811373
> *The bikes looked real nice out there at the latin fest. How did yall do.
> *


Darkness 1st Place and Best Of Show.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Chucks

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Sup Fool!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Its dead today.


----------



## Chucks

:werd:


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, BLAME ME

Sup Dog.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 18 2009, 05:35 PM~14808404
> *WHATS SUP JENTE,JUST TRYIN TO HELP SUM FOLKS WITH POSTIN THIER EVENTS AROUND THE O.C AREA.....
> THIS SAT,22nd,VIEJITOS C.C AT THE ANAHIEM INDOOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND AS SOON AS I GET THE FLYER,THEE ARTISTICS IS HAVING A CAR/BIKE SHOW,SEPT 20th, IN ANAHEIM,CORNER OF EUCLID N LINCOLN....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OSP,CLASSIC CARSHOW,SEPT 27,STANTON.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OSP HOLIDAY SHOW N SHINE,DEC 6,ANGEL STADIUM....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYBODY ELSE?
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## show-bound

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: show-bound, Kaos806

whats up killa


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

:wave: WUT UP FAM


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 20 2009, 06:38 AM~14825105
> *
> *


you should bring you ass down here and help me finish this ride....since you aint got chit to do but be on here all day.....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 20 2009, 09:46 AM~14825812
> *you should bring you ass down here and help me finish this ride....since you aint got chit to do but be on here all day.....
> *


Cant afford to go down there. I have lots of progress on the cutty just no pics.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 20 2009, 09:50 AM~14825836
> *Cant afford to go down there. I have lots of progress on the cutty just no pics.
> *


lies...

pics or it didnt happen....tu sabes


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 20 2009, 09:53 AM~14825857
> *lies...
> 
> pics or it didnt happen....tu sabes
> *


Haha Ill snap a few...


----------



## 817Lowrider

My woodgrain


----------



## 817Lowrider

Been sanding the shit out of this car.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Aug 20 2009, 10:01 AM~14825906-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been sanding the shit out of this car.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2009, 10:02 AM~14825912
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Aug 20 2009, 10:03 AM~14825922
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

fuck all that sanding!! get you a metal spatchla!! RAZOR BLADES AND RUBBER DISH WASHING GLOVEs


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn near to late for tht shit. but I plan on picking some up.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 20 2009, 10:25 AM~14826127
> *damn near to late for tht shit. but I plan on picking some up.
> *


naw man its perfect...shit will be all wavy the way you sanding...just do a panel at a time...

as old as that paint is and thin....it will act fast fast..you may even be able to wipe down to bare metal....

sand 400, prime!! you will be done TODAY!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 20 2009, 10:31 AM~14826191
> *naw man  its perfect...shit will be all wavy the way you sanding...just do a panel at a time...
> 
> as old as that paint is and thin....it will act fast fast..you may even be able to wipe down to bare metal....
> 
> sand 400, prime!!  you will be done TODAY!!!
> *


OH I FORGOT YOU WILL NEED A PAINT BRUSH TO HELP YOU APPLY IT!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 20 2009, 10:31 AM~14826191
> *naw man  its perfect...shit will be all wavy the way you sanding...just do a panel at a time...
> 
> as old as that paint is and thin....it will act fast fast..you may even be able to wipe down to bare metal....
> 
> sand 400, prime!!  you will be done TODAY!!!
> *


Sounds cool. But I aint got no cash for 400 grit or money for the paint remover.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 20 2009, 10:34 AM~14826213
> *Sounds cool. But I aint got no cash for 400 grit or money for the paint remover.
> *


I gotcha Fool!! :uh:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 20 2009, 10:34 AM~14826213
> *Sounds cool. But I aint got no cash for 400 grit or money for the paint remover.
> *


you brother gets all that chit!!!

remover is 14 bucks...

you just need one pack of 400 wet % dollars..last longer, need to give a good scuff.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Aug 20 2009, 10:36 AM~14826234-->
> 
> 
> 
> I gotcha Fool!!  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Aug 20 2009, 10:36 AM~14826236
> *you brother gets all that chit!!!
> 
> remover is 14 bucks...
> 
> you just need one pack of 400 wet % dollars..last longer, need to give a good scuff.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 20 2009, 10:36 AM~14826236
> *you brother gets all that chit!!!
> 
> remover is 14 bucks...
> 
> you just need one pack of 400 wet % dollars..last longer, need to give a good scuff.
> *


Edit ok dre

and 14 dollars I aint got till next week.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 20 2009, 10:37 AM~14826254
> *Edit ok dre
> 
> and 14 dollars I aint got till next week.
> *


stand on the coner hustle it up...i mean pimp yoursel out


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 20 2009, 10:39 AM~14826265
> *stand on the coner hustle it up...i mean pimp yoursel out
> *












Dont worry I got this.


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

GOOD TIMES 818 PASSING BY
:wave: 
NICE BIKES!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 20 2009, 10:40 AM~14826286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont worry I got this.
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 20 2009, 10:42 AM~14826310
> *GOOD TIMES 818 PASSING BY
> :wave:
> NICE BIKES!
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 20 2009, 10:43 AM~14826323
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 20 2009, 10:45 AM~14826340
> *:angry:
> *


ima have to photo shop you on that...
:biggrin:


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 20 2009, 09:37 AM~14826254
> *Edit ok dre
> 
> and 14 dollars I aint got till next week.
> *



take your time pimp youll get that shit when you get it, its all good TA aint going nowheres :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 20 2009, 10:42 AM~14826310
> *GOOD TIMES 818 PASSING BY
> :wave:
> NICE BIKES!
> *


What up Good Times!!!


> *Win Loose Tie
> Good Times Till I Die!!!
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Aug 20 2009, 10:46 AM~14826350-->
> 
> 
> 
> ima have to photo shop you on that...
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dis mofo
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chuckles_@Aug 20 2009, 10:47 AM~14826362
> *take your time pimp youll get that shit when you get it, its all good TA aint going nowheres :biggrin:
> *


O I know that.  :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 20 2009, 08:42 AM~14826310
> *GOOD TIMES 818 PASSING BY
> :wave:
> NICE BIKES!
> *


how you doing wendy?? :wave:


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BLAME ME

:thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Aug 20 2009, 02:01 PM~14829564
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

<span style='color:green'>*You pay shipping.*[/u]


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 20 2009, 12:58 PM~14826977
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THAT SHIT LOOKS DEADLY


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 20 2009, 09:40 AM~14826286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont worry I got this.
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 20 2009, 03:14 PM~14830929
> *<span style='color:green'>You pay shipping.[/u]
> *


Still got da 16 in frame?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> HERES MR FELIX AND THEE ARTISTICS EVENT....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAS GONNA PHOTOSHOP THAT 58 FOR HIS RYDE ,BUT I'L JUST POST LAST YEARS PICS.....


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn I love that lac.


----------



## 817Lowrider

That regal your daddy bought you is clean too.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 20 2009, 04:59 PM~14832129
> *That regal your daddy bought you is clean too.
> *


Still not his :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 20 2009, 08:01 PM~14832145
> *Still not his :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 20 2009, 06:59 PM~14832129
> *That regal your daddy bought you is clean too.
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 20 2009, 09:51 PM~14834744
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## Predator1

cant wait to see all of so ca, finest at our show.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Predator1_@Aug 20 2009, 09:13 PM~14834998
> *cant wait to see all of so ca, finest at our show.
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 20 2009, 06:59 PM~14832129
> *That regal your daddy bought you is clean too.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 20 2009, 11:51 PM~14834744
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 20 2009, 07:59 PM~14832129
> *That regal your daddy bought you is clean too.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 21 2009, 07:43 AM~14836546
> *:yes:
> *


HAHA


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> :ugh:
Click to expand...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 21 2009, 03:15 PM~14840626
> *:ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BASH3R, eric ramos


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Whats the best bike in your club?


----------



## eric ramos

meh


----------



## socios b.c. prez

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: socios b.c. prez, *eric ramos*

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Its a ghost.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 21 2009, 09:07 PM~14844253
> *Whats the best bike in your club?
> *


 :dunno: wat do u think??


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 21 2009, 09:09 PM~14844281
> *Its a ghost.
> *


oh


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 21 2009, 11:07 PM~14844253
> *Whats the best bike in your club?
> *


Now. Shit man I guess my fav in the club is Tequila Sunrise.


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, eric ramos

Bitch ass nugga!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 21 2009, 09:09 PM~14844285
> *:dunno: wat do u think??
> *


I was kinda hoping for your guys opinion, but I know it aint caspers. :|


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 21 2009, 09:19 PM~14844384
> *I was kinda hoping for your guys opinion, but I know it aint caspers.  :|
> *


wats the best bike in ur club my fav is m/a


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 21 2009, 09:21 PM~14844423
> *wats the best bike in ur club my fav is m/a
> *


I dont have my own club. :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 21 2009, 09:23 PM~14844445
> *I dont have my own club.  :biggrin:
> *


its better off being ur bike club


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 21 2009, 09:19 PM~14844384
> *I was kinda hoping for your guys opinion, but I know it aint caspers.  :|
> *


i think tequila sunrise


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 21 2009, 08:27 PM~14844493
> *i think tequila sunrise
> *


sup mija


----------



## show-bound

i wouldnt say one is better than the other..for the fact that everyone brings something different to the table in their own way...

no ones bike is OVER THE TOP, most if not all are on the same level...

guess one can have a favorite...i like them all!

ONE THING IS FOR SURE IT WOULD BE NICE TO SEE ERICS BIKE FINISHED ONCE AGAIN!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 21 2009, 09:31 PM~14844558
> *sup mija
> *


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 21 2009, 09:33 PM~14844578
> *i wouldnt say one is better than the other..for the fact that everyone brings something different to the table in their own way...
> 
> no ones bike is OVER THE TOP, most if not all are on the same level...
> 
> guess one can have a favorite...i like them all!
> 
> ONE THING IS FOR SURE IT WOULD BE NICE TO SEE ERICS BIKE FINISHED ONCE AGAIN!
> *


Im not trying to single any one bike out but Im just looking for an opinion. This little bike I got right here should be up there when I send it back to Art.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 21 2009, 11:42 PM~14844707
> *Im not trying to single any one bike out but Im just looking for an opinion. This little bike I got right here should be up there when I send it back to Art.
> *


i think it will be badass as well...if the proportion is right...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 21 2009, 09:50 PM~14844813
> *i think it will be badass as well...if the proportion is right...
> *


Im sure you will let me know if its off a bit. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 21 2009, 11:52 PM~14844837
> *Im sure you will let me know if its off a bit.  :biggrin:
> *


i think lil lil bastard is tight...15" handle bars wont do it justice...NAW WHA IMEEEN


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 21 2009, 08:27 PM~14844493
> *i think tequila sunrise
> *


THANKS GUYS!!!! now that i have a car now, i just have to get it registered. THEN i can bring it back out and start showing it again. Been showing it since '94, and it's been out of show circuit since about 2002, then got in the club, then took another break. it's time to bust it out again


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 21 2009, 11:39 PM~14845304
> *THANKS GUYS!!!!  now that i have a car now, i just have to get it registered. THEN i can bring it back out and start showing it again. Been showing it since '94, and it's been out of show circuit since about 2002, then got in the club, then took another break. it's time to bust it out again
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 21 2009, 10:09 PM~14844281
> *Its a ghost.
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 21 2009, 10:42 PM~14844707
> *Im not trying to single any one bike out but Im just looking for an opinion. This little bike I got right here should be up there when I send it back to Art.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## BLAME ME

WHATS UP FAM. :nicoderm:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

what's up bros. Im new 2 da bike scene and im wondering what makes a bike, bad ass. I have a trike nothin crazy like all da ones I've seen here. but in my eyes my trike is a bad ass street bike.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 22 2009, 09:41 PM~14850542
> *what's up bros. Im new 2 da bike scene and im wondering what makes a bike, bad ass. I have a trike nothin crazy like all da ones I've seen here. but in my eyes my trike is a bad ass street bike.
> *


you do.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

YESSIR... IM THINKIN ABOUT PUTTIN MY TOWN CAR ON HOLD 4 A MINUTE AND TRY 2 BUILD SOMETHIN COO I'VE TALKED 2 TONYO AND HE SEEM COO.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 23 2009, 12:45 AM~14852038
> *YESSIR... IM THINKIN ABOUT PUTTIN MY TOWN CAR ON HOLD 4 A MINUTE AND TRY 2 BUILD SOMETHIN COO I'VE TALKED 2 TONYO AND HE SEEM COO.
> *


Where you located?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

PHOENIX AZ


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 23 2009, 12:58 PM~14854330
> *PHOENIX AZ
> *


pics of your bike?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Im new 2 LIL so I don't know how 2 post pics but if u want PM me and I'll email u some.


----------



## 817Lowrider

[email protected]


----------



## show-bound

REPOSTING FOR THOSE THAT DIDNT GET THE MEMO...
CC MEMBER JOEY FROM CALI HAS PASSED, IM SURE THE CC/BC MEMBERS ARE BUSY WITH FAMILY AND FUNERAL ARRANGEMENTS....MAY HE REST IN PEACE... 


message reposted from cc thread
n Loving Memory of Joey Varela :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: 

You'll be missed but never forgotton my friend. 

Ride In Peace Homie.




























8/21/09


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Yo Artistics.Tx I was just wondering if u got my email earlier? 
R.I.P Joey Varela


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 23 2009, 01:22 PM~14855494
> *REPOSTING FOR THOSE THAT DIDNT GET THE MEMO...
> CC MEMBER JOEY FROM CALI HAS PASSED, IM SURE THE CC/BC MEMBERS ARE BUSY WITH FAMILY AND FUNERAL ARRANGEMENTS....MAY HE REST IN PEACE...
> message reposted from cc thread
> n Loving Memory of Joey Varela  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> You'll be missed but never forgotton my friend.
> 
> Ride In Peace Homie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8/21/09
> *


 :angel:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 23 2009, 10:34 PM~14858777
> *Yo Artistics.Tx I was just wondering if u got my email earlier?
> R.I.P Joey Varela
> *


yes sir. do you want me to post them for ya?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

yes I appreciate it bro, I wanna see what people in here think about it. I've heard in da Bike scene they'll clown on u if they don't like it but its ok cuz I love my bike :biggrin: I aint tryin 2 compete I just wanna be in da game


----------



## 817Lowrider

I sent them to you in a pm. just copy and paste


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

THANKS BRO


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 23 2009, 11:22 PM~14859561
> *THANKS BRO
> *


No Problem homie.


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, aliciah

WHAT!!!


----------



## Stilo-G

:dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 24 2009, 12:08 AM~14860177
> *:dunno:
> *


Artistics. Fort Worth Member.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 23 2009, 09:13 PM~14860228
> *Artistics. Fort Worth Member.
> *


uffin: ..... so wud juan


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 24 2009, 12:14 AM~14860246
> *uffin: ..... so wud juan
> *


chillen like a villain.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 23 2009, 09:16 PM~14860263
> *chillen like a villain.
> *


with a wicked ass feelin


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 24 2009, 12:20 AM~14860315
> *with a wicked ass feelin
> *


for sho playa how you doing?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 23 2009, 09:21 PM~14860323
> *for sho playa how you doing?
> *


hangin in there life is ruff right now but gota make da best of you know..... n damm im tired it was hot as hell at todays show


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 24 2009, 12:23 AM~14860346
> *hangin in there life is ruff right now but gota make da best of you know..... n damm im tired it was hot as hell at todays show
> *


I completely understand.  But things are not gonna change unless you force the change. just some food for thought.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 23 2009, 09:31 PM~14860418
> *I completely understand.  But things are not gonna change unless you force the change. just some food for thought.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

BTW in the same boat.


----------



## BLAME ME

WHATS UP FAM. :angel:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Aug 23 2009, 09:44 PM~14860521
> *WHATS UP FAM. :angel:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Aug 23 2009, 09:44 PM~14860521
> *WHATS UP FAM. :angel:
> *


----------



## BLAME ME

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 23 2009, 10:49 PM~14860551
> *
> *


YOU GOING TO COSTA MESA ?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Aug 23 2009, 10:10 PM~14860680
> *YOU GOING TO COSTA MESA ?
> *


 :biggrin: yup


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 23 2009, 02:22 PM~14855494
> *REPOSTING FOR THOSE THAT DIDNT GET THE MEMO...
> CC MEMBER JOEY FROM CALI HAS PASSED, IM SURE THE CC/BC MEMBERS ARE BUSY WITH FAMILY AND FUNERAL ARRANGEMENTS....MAY HE REST IN PEACE...
> message reposted from cc thread
> n Loving Memory of Joey Varela  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> You'll be missed but never forgotton my friend.
> 
> Ride In Peace Homie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8/21/09
> *


RIP HOMIE 
:angel:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Aug 23 2009, 10:44 PM~14860521
> *WHATS UP FAM. :angel:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Where yall at?


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 24 2009, 05:16 PM~14867736
> *Where yall at?
> *


some of us are worknig


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Aug 24 2009, 07:25 PM~14867854
> *some of us are worknig
> *


o


----------



## 817Lowrider

Where you at Art?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 24 2009, 06:37 PM~14869485
> *Where you at Art?
> *


probobly been busy takin it in da but


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 24 2009, 09:55 PM~14871082
> *probobly been busy takin it up da but
> *


fixed.


----------



## 817Lowrider

cradle the balls work the pipe. swallow the gravy.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 24 2009, 10:55 PM~14871082
> *probobly giving it to me in da but
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 24 2009, 09:25 PM~14871469
> *Stilo let me choke on ur cock
> *


 :uh: :barf:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> I like to dress like Mega Man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 24 2009, 08:37 PM~14869485
> *Where you at Art?
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

R.I.P 
RICARDO'S FRAME


----------



## BLAME ME

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 24 2009, 11:39 PM~14872172
> *R.I.P
> RICARDO'S FRAME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY THAT GARAGE LOOKS FAMILIAR. :biggrin: 
R.I.P RICARDO & JOEY WE MISS YOU GUYS :angel:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 25 2009, 01:39 AM~14872172
> *R.I.P
> RICARDO'S FRAME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That frame is pimp


----------



## 817Lowrider

when are they busting it out.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 25 2009, 11:20 AM~14875369
> *when are they busting it out.
> *


i doubt its gonna bust out


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 25 2009, 01:44 PM~14875572
> *i doubt its gonna bust out
> *


o


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 25 2009, 12:20 PM~14875369
> *when are they busting it out.
> *


never


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 25 2009, 05:56 PM~14878264
> *never
> *


All good. yo Art come down here when Oso comes down.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 25 2009, 04:57 PM~14878268
> *All good. yo Art come down here when Oso comes down.
> *


i might be working  maybe tomarrow


----------



## Fleetangel

JUST PASSIN BY TO SAY Q-VO TO ALL THEE ARTISTICS RIDERS...FROM GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP ARTISTIC.TX


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 25 2009, 05:59 PM~14878287
> *i might be working  maybe tomarrow
> *


Maybe tomorrow... The fudge you talm bout.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 25 2009, 04:08 PM~14878365
> *JUST PASSIN BY TO SAY Q-VO TO ALL THEE ARTISTICS RIDERS...FROM GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB!
> *


 suppp g


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Aug 25 2009, 06:08 PM~14878365-->
> 
> 
> 
> JUST PASSIN BY TO SAY Q-VO TO ALL THEE ARTISTICS RIDERS...FROM GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 25 2009, 06:08 PM~14878368
> *WHAT'S UP ARTISTIC.TX
> *


Chillen Playa


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 25 2009, 05:08 PM~14878369
> *Maybe tomorrow... The fudge you talm bout.
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 25 2009, 04:13 PM~14878404
> *suppp g
> *


NOT MUCH DAWG...WUT U UP TO?


----------



## BLAME ME

:nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Good Morning


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 26 2009, 06:53 AM~14884737
> *Good Morning
> *


sup


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 26 2009, 05:53 AM~14884737
> *Good Morning
> *


wud up


----------



## Stilo-G

juan :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Aug 26 2009, 09:03 AM~14884790-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chillen bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 09:39 AM~14885006
> *wud up
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Stilo-G_@Aug 26 2009, 10:11 AM~14885270
> *juan :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> juan :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 26 2009, 07:34 AM~14885474
> *Chillen bro.
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 26 2009, 11:03 AM~14885692
> * :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


guat?


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=491547


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 25 2009, 05:34 PM~14879138
> *NOT MUCH DAWG...WUT U UP TO?
> *


just here getting ready for the streetlow show on sunday. you going??


----------



## show-bound

> juan :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> this fool looks 12 yrs old in this mug...
> 
> HAVE YOU EVEN HiT PUBIRTY
Click to expand...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 26 2009, 01:05 PM~14886880
> *this fool looks 12 yrs old in this mug...
> 
> HAVE YOU EVEN HiT PUBIRTY
> *


shut your old ass up. ole social security ass.


----------



## Chucks

:nicoderm: *TA*


----------



## Chucks

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: chuckles, Artistics.TX, show-bound


whats up texas :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Aug 26 2009, 01:11 PM~14886932
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: chuckles, Artistics.TX, show-bound
> whats up texas  :biggrin:
> *


chillen like a villain.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 26 2009, 01:05 PM~14886880
> *this fool looks 12 yrs old in this mug...
> 
> HAVE YOU EVEN HiT PUBIRTY
> *


wiff no teef!!! :rofl:


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 26 2009, 12:11 PM~14886946
> *chillen like a villain.
> *


on Penicillin


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 26 2009, 01:12 PM~14886959
> *wiff no teef!!!  :rofl:
> *


shut your old ass up. ole social security ass.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 81.7.TX., show-bound, Artistics.TX, chuckles

THEE ARTISTICS TEXAS


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 26 2009, 01:06 PM~14886889
> *shut your old ass up. ole social security ass.
> *


go see the video i osted of you ass


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 26 2009, 12:13 PM~14886968
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 81.7.TX., show-bound, Artistics.TX, chuckles
> 
> THEE ARTISTICS TEXAS
> *



allday everyday :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Aug 26 2009, 01:13 PM~14886968-->
> 
> 
> 
> 4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 81.7.TX., show-bound, Artistics.TX, chuckles
> 
> THEE ARTISTICS TEXAS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 01:13 PM~14886971
> *go see the video i osted of you ass
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You some bish :angry: :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chuckles_@Aug 26 2009, 01:15 PM~14886992
> *allday everyday :biggrin:
> *


O yeah


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Aug 26 2009, 01:15 PM~14886992
> *allday everyday :biggrin:
> *


"its funn to do bad thangss"


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 26 2009, 12:18 PM~14887028
> *"its funn to do bad thangss"
> *


 :angry: for you


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## BASH3R

RIP JOEY :angel: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=494785


----------



## 817Lowrider

^^^ Good looking out Bash


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP JUAN. HEY SO WHAT U THINK OF MY TRIKE BRO? AND WHO MAKES DA BEST FRAMES, I THINK IM READY 2 START ANOTHER BIKE.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 26 2009, 07:50 PM~14890851
> *WHAT'S UP JUAN. HEY SO WHAT U THINK OF MY TRIKE BRO? AND WHO MAKES DA BEST FRAMES, I THINK IM READY 2 START ANOTHER BIKE.
> *


 Whats up.Trike is cool and schwinn makes the best. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Artistics.TX, 81.7.TX.<<<
Busy?


----------



## 81.7.TX.

nope!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 26 2009, 08:00 PM~14890944
> *nope!
> *


Beer?


----------



## 81.7.TX.

u got some Im down!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 26 2009, 08:01 PM~14890954
> *u got some Im down!
> *


Just a 6r. be there in 5


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 26 2009, 08:11 AM~14885270
> *juan :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i didnt see this
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 26 2009, 09:32 PM~14892008
> *i didnt see this
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 27 2009, 11:30 AM~14897149
> *
> *


you ready for a drop off!


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 26 2009, 08:11 AM~14885270
> *juan :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: your always welcome at my house to come and eat :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Aug 27 2009, 11:49 AM~14897335
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: your always welcome at my house to come and eat  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I LIKE TO EAT TOO!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Aug 27 2009, 11:49 AM~14897335
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: your always welcome at my house to come and eat  :biggrin:
> *


We gonna eat some throw back aztec shit? chic nokk bick metok?

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA

i dont have that much food


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Aug 27 2009, 11:58 AM~14897413
> *i dont have that much food
> *


 :angry: Deal Off.


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 27 2009, 09:58 AM~14897412
> *We gonna eat some throw back aztec shit? chic nokk bick metok?
> 
> :biggrin:ya what ever i have youll eat
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Aug 27 2009, 09:49 AM~14897335
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: your always welcome at my house to come and eat  :biggrin:
> *


ay I wanna eat too. :angry:


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 27 2009, 10:08 AM~14897491
> *ay I wanna eat too. :angry:
> *


yo got it lil homie


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Aug 27 2009, 10:10 AM~14897503
> *yo got it lil homie
> *


that's what's up :biggrin:

are u going to streetlow too??


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 27 2009, 10:16 AM~14897554
> *that's what's up :biggrin:
> 
> are u going to streetlow too??
> *


SIMON QUE SI CARNALITO


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Aug 27 2009, 10:17 AM~14897564
> *SIMON QUE SI CARNALITO
> *


 see you there


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 27 2009, 11:08 AM~14897491
> *ay I wanna eat too. :angry:
> *


who juan??


----------



## 817Lowrider

You all know him as Joe the Policeman from the whats goin 
down episode of "That's My Mama", give it up for Jackson Heights own Mr. Randy Watson! Yeah!"


----------



## 73monte




----------



## tequila sunrise

> HERES MR FELIX AND THEE ARTISTICS EVENT....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep me posted on this. 951-232-8400 AFTER 5PM.
> OR send me a text 909 200-5023 (i'll let you know when i pay this bill)
Click to expand...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 26 2009, 09:11 AM~14885270
> *juan :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF??? HOW OLD ARE YOU? HAHA MY 15 YEAR OLD BRO LOOKS WAY OLDER THAN YOU LOL


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 28 2009, 01:30 AM~14905998
> *WTF??? HOW OLD ARE YOU? HAHA MY 15 YEAR OLD BRO LOOKS WAY OLDER THAN YOU LOL
> *


Aint nothing knew. I get it every where I go and I mean every where.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 28 2009, 08:11 AM~14907838
> *Aint nothing knew. I get it every where I go and I mean every where.
> *


bet u got a squeaky voice too :0


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 28 2009, 11:21 AM~14908563
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 28 2009, 11:24 AM~14908602
> *
> *


you gonna bring darkness?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 28 2009, 09:21 AM~14908563
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sounds good


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 28 2009, 11:21 AM~14908558
> *bet u got a squeaky voice too  :0
> *


haha and pimples


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 28 2009, 11:34 AM~14908694
> *sounds good
> *


It will be.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 28 2009, 09:39 AM~14908718
> *haha and pimples
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

It was a joke BTW. LOL


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 28 2009, 09:40 AM~14908739
> *It was a joke BTW. LOL
> *


 i actually believed you looked like a 12 year old with a squeaky voice and a gang of pimples :angry:























:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 28 2009, 11:42 AM~14908758
> *i actually believed you looked like a 12 year old with a squeaky voice and a gang of pimples :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 28 2009, 09:11 AM~14907838
> *Aint nothing knew. I get it every where I go and I mean every where.
> *


HAHAHAHAHA JUST PLAYING YOU DONT LOOK 12 YOU LOOK LIKE 8 LOL JK JK HAHAHA


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 28 2009, 10:39 AM~14908727
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


EY BASHURRR YOU GOING TO STREETLOW


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 28 2009, 11:58 AM~14908918
> *HAHAHAHAHA JUST PLAYING YOU DONT LOOK 12 YOU LOOK LIKE 8 LOL JK JK HAHAHA
> *


HAHAHA When I was 16 I looked 12 and I was rollin down the street in my ride to my homies house to pick him up and.... The laws pulled me over and didnt believe I was 16. The held me up for about 15 minutes because I didnt have a license on me. I finally talked my way out of it. :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 28 2009, 11:01 AM~14908939
> *HAHAHA When I was 16 I looked 12 and I was rollin down the street in my ride to my homies house to pick him up and.... The laws pulled me over and didnt believe I was 16. The held me up for about 15 minutes because I didnt have a license on me. I finally talked my way out of it. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

WHAT THEY SAY WHEN YOU GO BY BEER :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 28 2009, 12:01 PM~14908945
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> WHAT THEY SAY WHEN YOU GO BY BEER  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO I have been turned away because they didn't believe me. I carry 3 forms of ID on me at all times.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 28 2009, 10:00 AM~14908932
> *EY BASHURRR YOU GOING TO STREETLOW
> *


yeah ill be there


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 28 2009, 12:01 PM~14908945
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> WHAT THEY SAY WHEN YOU GO BY BEER  :biggrin:
> *


I actually have a reall funny story about this as well. But its real long. If were ever kickin it Ill tell you the story.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

This fool gets carded everywhere we go!! HAHA But its fucked up when they like "sir is he your son!!"


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 28 2009, 12:17 PM~14909102
> *This fool gets carded everywhere we go!! HAHA But its fucked up when they like "sir is he your son!!"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
At wings and rings!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 28 2009, 10:17 AM~14909102
> *This fool gets carded everywhere we go!! HAHA But its fucked up when they like "sir is he your son!!"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
hahah that shit made me fall off my chair


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 28 2009, 08:42 AM~14908758
> *i actually believed you looked like a 12 year old with a squeaky voice and a gang of pimples :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


no pimples cuz he hasnt hit puberty


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 28 2009, 09:05 AM~14908986
> *yeah ill be there
> *


wat show r u hittin on saturday


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 28 2009, 10:57 AM~14909617
> *wat show r u hittin on saturday
> *


none


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 28 2009, 10:10 AM~14909789
> *none
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 28 2009, 11:11 AM~14909794
> *
> *


casper hasnt told u anything??


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 28 2009, 10:14 AM~14909851
> *casper hasnt told u anything??
> *


talked wit him yesterday bout sum pedo


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 28 2009, 01:16 PM~14909870
> *talked wit him yesterday bout sum pedo
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 28 2009, 10:19 AM~14909911
> *:scrutinize:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 28 2009, 01:20 PM~14909922
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

who else is going??


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 28 2009, 03:34 PM~14913851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who else is going??
> *


shit....my next baby is due nov. 3rd. i'd like to go to this show...


----------



## osorivera48

GOIN DOWN SATURDAY AUGUST 28TH
616 E. FOOTHILL BLVD. AZUSA, CALI
IN MEMORY OF JOEY VARELA
THEE ARTISTICS CC


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by osorivera48_@Aug 29 2009, 12:49 AM~14916886
> *GOIN DOWN SATURDAY AUGUST 28TH
> 616 E. FOOTHILL BLVD. AZUSA, CALI
> IN MEMORY OF JOEY VARELA
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BLAME ME

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 28 2009, 10:51 PM~14916913
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Kaos806

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 26 2009, 07:00 PM~14890949
> *Beer?
> *


whers the beer at its hot in this texas weather


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 28 2009, 03:34 PM~14913851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who else is going??
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by osorivera48_@Aug 28 2009, 10:49 PM~14916886
> *GOIN DOWN SATURDAY AUGUST 28TH
> 616 E. FOOTHILL BLVD. AZUSA, CALI
> IN MEMORY OF JOEY VARELA
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Aug 29 2009, 09:34 AM~14918294
> *whers the beer at its hot in this texas weather
> *


beer is all gone. :biggrin: But its time to reup


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 29 2009, 12:46 PM~14919308
> *beer is all gone.  :biggrin:  But its time to reup
> *


YES TONIGHT!!! thats if we aint wasted from the BOYS GAME!...


SEE YA IF I SEE YA!!! 


DRE SAID HE GOING TO BE IN IRVIN...WE STYING OVER HERE BY THE MALL

La Quinta


LOOK FOR ME AND ARRON IN THE ENDZONE..2nd level in the Corner Vistor side!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 29 2009, 04:01 PM~14920562
> *YES TONIGHT!!!  thats if we aint wasted from the BOYS GAME!...
> SEE YA IF I SEE YA!!!
> DRE SAID HE GOING TO BE IN IRVIN...WE STYING OVER HERE BY THE MALL
> 
> La Quinta
> LOOK FOR ME AND ARRON IN THE ENDZONE..2nd level in the Corner Vistor side!!
> *


My sister is at the game too. Also turns out my cousin is having a birthday part tonight so will see what happens...


----------



## Stilo-G

long day today... V.C. was 8 bikes deep today at the show uffin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 29 2009, 11:07 PM~14924315
> *long day today... V.C. was 8 bikes deep today at the show uffin:
> *


were gonna be deeper at streetlow :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 30 2009, 01:07 AM~14924315
> *long day today... V.C. was 8 bikes deep today at the show uffin:
> *


PICS


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 30 2009, 02:31 AM~14924779
> *PICS
> *


Im home! Im guessing yall didnt go to shags?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 30 2009, 01:07 AM~14924315
> *long day today... V.C. was 8 bikes deep today at the show uffin:
> *


Thats whats up!


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Good seeing you Sam! Cool meeting you Aaron! T.A. TX Chap holding it down!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 30 2009, 11:06 AM~14925815
> *Good seeing you Sam! Cool meeting you Aaron! T.A. TX Chap holding it down!!
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Aug 30 2009, 11:06 AM~14925815-->
> 
> 
> 
> Good seeing you Sam! Cool meeting you Aaron! T.A. TX Chap holding it down!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Aug 30 2009, 01:40 PM~14926661
> *x2
> *


WASSSSS SUUPPPPPPPPP


i had a good time.......we went home afterwards..glad we did..it was a long ass day today..

got in and straight to the TA meeting that we had to push back a couple of hours... spent the whole drive drafting up some rules and regs and getting the shirt order form all taken care of for the new shirts... if you need an order form i got one already drawn up..


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 30 2009, 10:06 AM~14925815
> *Good seeing you Sam! Cool meeting you Aaron! T.A. TX Chap holding it down!!
> *


it was nice meet yall too. i know i had a good time !!!! see yall in odessa for sure :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Aug 31 2009, 09:00 AM~14933461
> *it was nice meet yall too. i know i had a good time !!!! see yall in odessa for sure :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 29 2009, 10:07 PM~14924315
> *long day today... V.C. was 8 bikes deep today at the show uffin:
> *


in a bit


----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by osorivera48_@Aug 29 2009, 12:49 AM~14916886
> *GOIN DOWN SATURDAY AUGUST 28TH
> 616 E. FOOTHILL BLVD. AZUSA, CALI
> IN MEMORY OF JOEY VARELA
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Des, you post under your pops name???


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 31 2009, 02:25 PM~14937088
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE BIKES GUYS! LOOKING GOOD! :thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 31 2009, 01:42 PM~14937971
> *NICE BIKES GUYS! LOOKING GOOD!  :thumbsup:
> *


  Thanks!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 31 2009, 03:25 PM~14937088
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrs bike looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im digging this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not feeling the 16inch parts on that frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Ziggs rollin with us again? :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erick painted his frame and turned it into a trike.
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2009, 01:48 PM~14938029
> *
> *


I used Ericks frame n showed it as a trike


----------



## Stilo-G

:wave:
2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Stilo-G, BASH3R


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 31 2009, 04:54 PM~14938090
> *I used Ericks frame n showed it as a trike
> *


It looks bad ass in blue.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 31 2009, 02:18 PM~14937633
> *Des, you post under your pops name???
> *


 :no: Y????


----------



## 817Lowrider

Since he painted his bike. I guess we dont have any green bikes.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2009, 01:57 PM~14938135
> *Since he painted his bike. I guee we dont have any green bikes.
> *


wait till vegas ... caspers is green


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 31 2009, 04:58 PM~14938145
> *wait till vegas ... caspers is green
> *


Sir you are correct. I forgot about his bike. :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2009, 02:00 PM~14938164
> *Sir you are correct. I forgot about his bike. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Who did these forks?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2009, 02:09 PM~14938266
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who did these forks?
> *


DTwist did the forks and handle bars and the twist on the frame.... wheels frame and paint where done by the owner same person who built field of dreams


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 31 2009, 05:16 PM~14938349
> *DTwist did the forks and handle bars and the twist on the frame.... wheels frame and paint where done by the owner same person who built field of dreams
> *


bad ass forks


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 31 2009, 03:16 PM~14938349
> *DTwist did the forks and handle bars and the twist on the frame.... wheels frame and paint where done by the owner same person who built field of dreams
> *


I was talking to that guy for a little bit. I dont remember his name but he was cool. I cant wait to see that bike in Vegas and see how it does.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 31 2009, 03:21 PM~14939120
> *I was talking to that guy for a little bit. I dont remember his name but he was cool. I cant wait to see that bike in Vegas and see how it does.
> *


Yup Phil is a real cool person


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

hahah casper


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Aug 12 2009, 10:13 PM~14751906
> *my homie Kaos806's bike ~THEE ARTISTICS~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Aug 31 2009, 04:57 PM~14938133
> *:no: Y????
> *


couldnt picture your pops saying 

"its going down"... :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 31 2009, 07:22 PM~14941395
> *couldnt picture your pops saying
> 
> "its going down"... :cheesy:
> *


 big homie messes around too :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 31 2009, 02:56 PM~14938113
> *:wave:
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Stilo-G, BASH3R
> *


suuuuuuuuup :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 28 2009, 12:24 AM~14905957
> *keep me posted on this. 951-232-8400 AFTER 5PM.
> OR send me a text 909 200-5023 (i'll let you know when i pay this bill)
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 26 2009, 09:11 AM~14885270
> *juan :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 31 2009, 09:46 PM~14941727
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I was told that I was offending people again. I go ahead and tone it down.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2009, 07:56 PM~14941879
> *I was told that I was offending people again. I go ahead and tone it down.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 31 2009, 09:57 PM~14941888
> *
> *


 :dunno: Casper told me that some people are getting offended by my post.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2009, 07:58 PM~14941905
> *:dunno:  Casper told me that some people are getting offended by my post.
> *


ohhhh that..


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 31 2009, 09:59 PM~14941919
> *ohhhh that..
> *


this fool. whats that?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2009, 08:53 PM~14941837
> *:angry:
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## BASH3R

this is wat happens when u fall asleep


----------



## 817Lowrider

BAHAHAHA


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2009, 07:56 PM~14941879
> *I was told that I was offending people again. I go ahead and tone it down.
> *


No you aint.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 31 2009, 10:11 PM~14942103
> *No you aint.
> *


I am gonna one up it and stay out the bike section. :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 31 2009, 09:07 PM~14942033
> *this is wat happens when u fall asleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMMM BASHER :angry: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

WERE HAVING A CAR WASH FOR OUR FALLIN BROTHER THIS SAT. AT LA CASA GARCIA RESTRUANT IN ORANGE CA.....


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 31 2009, 08:14 PM~14942136
> *DAMMM BASHER :angry:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i had to get u back :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2009, 08:14 PM~14942131
> *I am gonna one up it and stay out the bike section. :0
> *


Thats not going to fix the problem.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 31 2009, 09:16 PM~14942180
> *i had to get u back  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 31 2009, 08:18 PM~14942217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Aug 31 2009, 10:18 PM~14942199-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not going to fix the problem.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats the problem?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lil Spanks_@Aug 31 2009, 10:18 PM~14942217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 31 2009, 08:07 PM~14942033
> *this is wat happens when u fall asleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 31 2009, 09:23 PM~14942282
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Stilo-G

haha let me post up some pics..... hey basher post up the video


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 31 2009, 07:18 PM~14942217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  worst nightmare i ever had


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 31 2009, 08:54 PM~14942655
> *haha let me post up some pics..... hey basher post up the video
> *


fuck you Stilo!!!!


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 31 2009, 07:58 PM~14942717
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## Stilo-G

Monchis bout to dome up my bro
























Basher wanted a peak at my "snake"
















my bro fucken around


----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 31 2009, 09:12 PM~14942933
> *Monchis bout to dome up my bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basher wanted a peak at my "snake"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bro fucken around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

pics by raul


----------



## BASH3R

caravaning to the show


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 31 2009, 08:27 PM~14943150
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caravaning to the show
> *


Probably the part i liked the most


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 31 2009, 09:30 PM~14943188
> *Probably the part i liked the most
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 31 2009, 10:27 PM~14943150
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caravaning to the show
> *


BAD AZZZZZZ PIC


----------



## Lil Spanks

> FUCKIN TIGHT BRO


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

arnt yall just too cool.


----------



## Stilo-G

> FUCKIN TIGHT BRO
> 
> 
> 
> still got more
Click to expand...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2009, 10:53 PM~14943488
> *arnt yall just too cool.
> *


 :yes: AND YOUR NOT


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 31 2009, 11:12 PM~14942933
> *Monchis bout to dome up my bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2009, 08:56 PM~14943544
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


bro u gota watch the video shit is hilarious monchis head is just movin up and down on my bro's lap and the music in the back ground "love come down"


----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks+Aug 31 2009, 11:55 PM~14943526-->
> 
> 
> 
> :yes: AND YOUR NOT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fukkk u!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Stilo-G_@Aug 31 2009, 11:58 PM~14943571
> *bro u gota watch the video shit is hilarious monchis head is just movin up and down on my bro's lap and the music in the back ground "love come down"
> *


hahahahhahaha post it


----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2009, 09:01 PM~14943600
> *hahahahhahaha post it
> *


basher has the video :biggrin:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2009, 02:57 PM~14938121
> *It looks bad ass in blue.
> *


i thought it looks bad ass in blue to just wait and see until its finish :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Aug 31 2009, 09:19 PM~14943811
> *i thought it looks bad ass in blue to just wait and see until its finish :biggrin:
> *


pinstriping is gona make look clean as fuck


----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 31 2009, 09:18 PM~14942217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 31 2009, 09:24 PM~14943861
> *HAHAHAHAHA
> *


fucken basher caught me passed out :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 31 2009, 07:22 PM~14941395
> *couldnt picture your pops saying
> 
> "its going down"... :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: ya hes a jokes around alot haha.... 
you'll see when he goes up there  you got the whole weekend....haha get him drunk ya lol :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> LOOKS LIE THAT CHICK HAD SHIT STAINS ON HER THIGH
> :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 31 2009, 10:20 PM~14943816
> *pinstriping is gona make look clean as fuck
> *


hopefully man im looing forward to it


----------



## Lil Spanks

> Basher wanted a peak at my "snake"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H.O.M.O........


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 31 2009, 09:29 PM~14943932
> *
> Basher wanted a peak at my "snake"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H.O.M.O........
> *


ur mad i didnt show you in the car


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Sep 1 2009, 12:19 AM~14943811
> *i thought it looks bad ass in blue to just wait and see until its finish :biggrin:
> *


cool. cant wait

---------------------------


Might have a job here soon. who is gonna show my bike in vegas for me?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 31 2009, 11:30 PM~14943946
> *ur mad i didnt show you in the car
> *


NO IM MAD CUZ WE DIDNT GET TO SEE MORE OF THAT GIRLS MUFF IN THE PARKING LOT :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2009, 09:31 PM~14943959
> *cool. cant wait
> 
> ---------------------------
> Might have a job here soon. who is gonna show my bike in vegas for me?
> *


im gona be in vegas naybe i can show for you


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 31 2009, 09:32 PM~14943966
> *NO IM MAD CUZ WE DIDNT GET TO SEE MORE OF THAT GIRLS MUFF IN THE PARKING LOT :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


ha bitch needed a trim but then again you like furballs


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 1 2009, 12:32 AM~14943971
> *im gona be in vegas naybe i can show for you
> *


If I get this job. vegas it goes


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2009, 09:34 PM~14944006
> *If I get this job. vegas it goes
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 31 2009, 09:28 PM~14943909
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKS LIE THAT CHICK HAD SHIT STAINS ON HER THIGH
> :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


she had the runs


----------



## BLAME ME

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 31 2009, 08:15 PM~14942156
> *WERE HAVING A CAR WASH FOR OUR FALLIN BROTHER THIS SAT. AT LA CASA GARCIA RESTRUANT IN ORANGE CA.....
> *


HEY BRO POST THE ADDRESS FOR THE CAR WASH


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> fucken basher caught me passed out :biggrin:


HAHAHA :biggrin: 



> Basher wanted a peak at my "snake"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H.O.M.O........
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHA NO WONDER HE HAD HIS EYES CLOSED IN THE BIKINI CONTEST LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 31 2009, 09:59 PM~14944304
> *HAHAHA  :biggrin:
> HAHAHA NO WONDER HE HAD HIS EYES CLOSED IN THE BIKINI CONTEST LOL
> *


haha


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Aug 31 2009, 11:56 PM~14944276
> *HEY BRO POST THE ADDRESS FOR THE CAR WASH
> *


531 W. Chapman Ave.

Anaheim, CA 92802

http://www.lacasagarcia.com/


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 31 2009, 10:59 PM~14944304
> *HAHAHA  :biggrin:
> HAHAHA NO WONDER HE HAD HIS EYES CLOSED IN THE BIKINI CONTEST LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 31 2009, 10:00 PM~14944319
> *531 W. Chapman Ave.
> 
> Anaheim, CA 92802
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Sep 1 2009, 12:00 AM~14944321
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: 


YOURE DESIRE RIGHT I MET YOU AT THE SHOW?


----------



## BLAME ME

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 31 2009, 11:00 PM~14944323
> *
> *


THANKS BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 31 2009, 10:12 PM~14942933
> *
> Basher wanted  my "snake"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H.O.M.O........
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 31 2009, 11:01 PM~14944328
> *:biggrin:
> YOURE DESIRE RIGHT I MET YOU AT THE SHOW?
> *


  :yes: NiCE tEW MEET yOU !


----------



## show-bound

> Basher wanted a peak at my "snake"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H.O.M.O........
> 
> 
> 
> THIS THE SNAKE THEY WAS TRYING TO CATCH WHEN I CALLED...LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 31 2009, 10:44 PM~14944649
> *THIS THE SNAKE THEY WAS TRYING TO CATCH WHEN I CALLED...LOL
> *


good thing the 15ft python didnt get loose


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 1 2009, 01:46 AM~14944669
> *good thing the 15ft python didnt get loose
> *


I SAW THAT A COUPLE PAGES BACK...


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 1 2009, 10:47 AM~14946533
> *:|
> *


Homeboy names his car mistress too.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 31 2009, 10:59 PM~14944304
> *HAHAHA  :biggrin:
> HAHAHA NO WONDER HE HAD HIS EYES CLOSED IN THE BIKINI CONTEST LOL
> *


hahah i couldnt see shit, im short :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 1 2009, 10:45 AM~14947037
> *hahah i couldnt see shit, im short  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA THATS SUKS I GOT IT ALL RECORDED ILL POST IT UP LATER


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Sep 1 2009, 12:20 AM~14944473
> *  :yes: NiCE tEW MEET yOU !
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 1 2009, 10:55 AM~14947671
> *HAHAHA THATS SUKS I GOT IT ALL RECORDED ILL POST IT UP LATER
> *


lol foreals, i even tippy toed and still couldnt see shit


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 1 2009, 12:48 PM~14948100
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 1 2009, 10:48 AM~14948100
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: wtf artie beating of to me n monchis


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 1 2009, 12:57 PM~14948184
> *:uh: wtf artie beating of to me n monchis
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 1 2009, 12:34 PM~14947969
> *lol foreals, i even tippy toed and still couldnt see shit
> *


LOL YEAH I HAD TOO 2 A LIL CUZ THE CAMERAS WHERE IN THE WAY


----------



## Lil Spanks

uffin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 1 2009, 05:27 PM~14951468
> *  uffin:
> *




















:0 :0 :0


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R

sorry i had a dirty ass lens


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 1 2009, 09:44 PM~14952450
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like this one


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 1 2009, 07:23 PM~14952203
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

*UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>*

*NEW LOCATION FOR THE CAR WASH!!!!!*


*SAME PLACE BUT DIFFERENT LAOCATION*
*
<span style=\'color:blue\'>1201 W. Lincoln Ave.

Anaheim, CA 9280**5 *


*WHOEVER'S GOING IF YOU CAN BRING EXTRA SUPPLYS TO HELP OUT...*

*NEED MORE INFO CAL FELIX..( PRES. OF O.C)*


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 1 2009, 08:13 PM~14952847
> *
> *


DO YOU STILL HAVE THA F&S BARS??


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 1 2009, 07:21 PM~14952944
> *DO YOU STILL HAVE THA F&S BARS??
> *


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 1 2009, 07:46 PM~14952489
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Homeboy doing it big ...


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Sep 1 2009, 07:36 PM~14953120
> *Homeboy doing it big ...
> *


im tryin :biggrin: 

whats cracking pimp??


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 1 2009, 08:34 PM~14953108
> *
> *


forks sissy bar


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 1 2009, 07:38 PM~14953147
> *forks sissy bar
> *


gone


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 1 2009, 08:38 PM~14953144
> *im tryin  :biggrin:
> 
> whats cracking pimp??
> *


Nothing much player here thinking of carzy stuff on my mind.those knock offs would look perros on ure 16.no lie. :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Sep 1 2009, 07:56 PM~14953384
> *Nothing much player here thinking of carzy stuff on my mind.those knock offs would look perros on ure 16.no lie. :biggrin:
> *


yeah homie i know they match perfectly :cheesy:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 1 2009, 09:01 PM~14953455
> *yeah homie i know they match perfectly  :cheesy:
> *


Wut else u gonna do on deseo ?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Sep 1 2009, 08:09 PM~14953567
> *Wut else u gonna do on deseo ?
> *


i still wanna do alot to it, faced crown, streeing wheel, sprocket, pedals and hardlines, if everything goes good ill get it done before vegas


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 1 2009, 09:14 PM~14953647
> *i still wanna do alot to it, faced crown, streeing wheel, sprocket, pedals and hardlines, if everything goes good ill get it done before vegas
> *


Little by little u will get there.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Sep 1 2009, 08:21 PM~14953738
> *Little by little u will get there.
> *


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 1 2009, 09:28 PM~14953820
> *
> *


Sent me ure adress.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Sep 1 2009, 08:35 PM~14953930
> *Sent me ure adress.
> *


sent


----------



## 2lowsyn

sup all SA's on the net


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 1 2009, 10:50 PM~14954165
> *sup all  SA's on the net
> *


DONDE


----------



## 2lowsyn

hows it going in your part?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 1 2009, 10:53 PM~14954223
> *hows it going in your part?
> *


too busy...

we seeing ya in odessa this yr


----------



## 2lowsyn

OH YHA you will 

ill probly go up with joe from prophasys, its still only me and my homie matt/cody that will go but got the bikes looking clean and sexy.


----------



## 2lowsyn

got a question- i got the ex-crown juan gave me how can i get to be rideable with it on ?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 1 2009, 11:00 PM~14954339
> *got a question- i got the ex-crown juan gave me how can i get to be rideable with it on ?
> *


replace it with a reg


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 1 2009, 09:02 PM~14954361
> *replace it with a reg
> *


yha but the exstended one looks better. i was just looking for a way to use it with that on caus i go the park alot now and i want it to be show ready everytime.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 1 2009, 10:00 PM~14954339
> *got a question- i got the ex-crown juan gave me how can i get to be rideable with it on ?
> *


PUT ON A SHOTER CRANK AND IT CAN STILL BE RIDEABLE WITH A EXTENDED CROWN


----------



## 2lowsyn

do thay sell one thats twisted ?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 1 2009, 10:12 PM~14954532
> *do thay sell one thats twisted ?
> *


DONT KNOW IM PRETTY SURE THEY DO


----------



## 2lowsyn

sweet.....
ill post new pics of my and codys bike when i get a hold of a camera


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

KEWL :cheesy:


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Whats up! 

Rene, Stilo, George, Bash, Sam etc.
Just got back from the bar. had a chill time.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 1 2009, 09:00 PM~14955277
> *Whats up!
> 
> Rene, Stilo, George, Bash, Sam etc.
> Just got back from the bar. had a chill time.
> *


  chillin homie


----------



## 817Lowrider

Already. Cant wait to get my molded plaque.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 1 2009, 10:02 PM~14955307
> * chillin homie
> *


deuce


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 2 2009, 08:43 AM~14958654
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 2 2009, 11:44 AM~14958661
> *:uh:
> *


GUAT?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 2 2009, 08:46 AM~14958692
> *GUAT?
> *


idk bored


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 2 2009, 11:49 AM~14958718
> *idk bored
> *


4 sho Mihoe


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 1 2009, 11:00 PM~14955277
> *Whats up!
> 
> Rene, Stilo, George, Bash, Sam etc.
> Just got back from the bar. had a chill time.
> *


wino :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> *THIS SAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>*
> *NEW LOCATION FOR THE CAR WASH!!!!!*
> *SAME PLACE BUT DIFFERENT LAOCATION*
> *
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>1201 W. Lincoln Ave.
> 
> Anaheim, CA 9280**5 *
> *WHOEVER'S GOING IF YOU CAN BRING EXTRA SUPPLYS TO HELP OUT...*
> 
> *NEED MORE INFO CAL FELIX..( PRES. OF O.C)*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 2 2009, 01:07 PM~14959396
> *wino :uh:
> *


whats that in your avi?


----------



## BASH3R

who's town car is that??


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 2 2009, 12:27 PM~14959585
> *whats that in your avi?
> *


A CAR AND NO ITS NOT MINE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 2 2009, 01:39 PM~14959749
> *A CAR AND NO ITS NOT MINE
> *


I thought you traded the regal... :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 2 2009, 01:40 PM~14959753
> *I thought your daddy bought you another car!... :biggrin:
> *


Fixed


----------



## 817Lowrider

BAHAHAHA


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 2 2009, 11:04 AM~14959990
> *Fixed
> *


haha real talk :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 2 2009, 04:26 PM~14961953
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

hahaha


----------



## unique27

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup dog


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 2 2009, 04:52 PM~14963293
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bootz :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 2 2009, 09:47 PM~14964489
> *bootz :dunno:
> *


yes sir


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 1 2009, 05:23 PM~14952203
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *


'bout time that box gets a makeover...wait, i shouldn't talk...mine broke years ago and still haven't replaced it with a new one


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 2 2009, 10:23 PM~14965692
> *'bout time that box gets a makeover...wait, i shouldn't talk...mine broke years ago and still haven't replaced it with a new one
> *


*
MIKE DONT FORGET ABOUT OUR CAR SHOW ON THE 20TH*


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 2 2009, 09:23 PM~14965692
> *'bout time that box gets a makeover...wait, i shouldn't talk...mine broke years ago and still haven't replaced it with a new one
> *


yuuuup, I got bored of it and it felt like I was putting me bike over a whore :0

when are u going to show t.s. again??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 3 2009, 12:50 AM~14966679
> *yuuuup, I got bored of it and it felt like I was putting me bike over a whore :0
> 
> when are u going to show t.s. again??
> *


LMAO

Art made it a whore.


----------



## 817Lowrider

I just let my dog out to take a shit and he booked it.


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 2 2009, 05:52 PM~14963293
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i drew that boots is my cuzin a member from l.a
when i get bored at work i start drawing :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Sep 3 2009, 01:50 AM~14967050
> *i drew that boots is my cuzin a member from l.a
> when i get bored at work i start drawing  :biggrin:
> *


Its bad ass


----------



## BASH3R

pics of my bike last year, i miss her


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R

the bike that i joined with :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 3 2009, 12:15 PM~14970844
> *the bike that i joined with :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and then


----------



## BASH3R

more body work


----------



## BASH3R

sorry i was bored


----------



## 817Lowrider

What kind of frame did you use? a huffy?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 3 2009, 12:21 PM~14970890
> *What kind of frame did you use? a huffy?
> *


yeah it was a huffy


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 3 2009, 02:48 PM~14971124
> *yeah it was a huffy
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 3 2009, 12:01 AM~14966765
> *LMAO
> 
> Art made it a whore.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 3 2009, 04:21 PM~14973414
> *:angry:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 3 2009, 06:21 PM~14973414
> *:angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

MR1450 May 2005 26,421 87 0.79%
OG 64 IMPALA Jul 2009 390 74 0.67%
ROLL'N Dec 2005 1,827 71 0.65%
Mr. Antiguo May 2004 8,245 71 0.65%
Artistics.TX Jul 2006 32,391 67 0.61%
E.C. ROLO Mar 2006 14,141 67 0.61%
KAKALAK Mar 2005 26,801 67 0.61%
VEGASPHIL Jun 2005 2,385 66 0.60%
59drop Jul 2004 2,275 54 0.49%
BABYGIRL LA RIDER Feb 2008 1,958 48 0.44%


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 3 2009, 04:58 PM~14973789
> *MR1450  May 2005  26,421  87  0.79%
> OG 64 IMPALA  Jul 2009  390  74  0.67%
> ROLL'N  Dec 2005  1,827  71  0.65%
> Mr. Antiguo  May 2004  8,245  71  0.65%
> Artistics.TX  Jul 2006  32,391  67  0.61%
> E.C. ROLO  Mar 2006  14,141  67  0.61%
> KAKALAK  Mar 2005  26,801  67  0.61%
> VEGASPHIL  Jun 2005  2,385  66  0.60%
> 59drop  Jul 2004  2,275  54  0.49%
> BABYGIRL LA RIDER  Feb 2008  1,958  48  0.44%
> *


whore


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 3 2009, 07:02 PM~14973826
> *whore
> *


I was number 1 yesterday.


----------



## mitchell26

whats up fellas? friday arvo, its beer o'clock here


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Sep 4 2009, 12:18 AM~14977159
> *whats up fellas? friday arvo, its beer o'clock here
> *


Not yet here. sup Mitch


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Sep 3 2009, 10:18 PM~14977159
> *whats up fellas? friday arvo, its beer o'clock here
> *


its still thurs. over here


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 4 2009, 12:23 AM~14977212
> *its still thurs. over here
> *


eveyone knows mitch is the man of the future..


----------



## 817Lowrider

Hell Lighting over here!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 3 2009, 10:26 PM~14977269
> *eveyone knows mitch is the man of the future..
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

My scaper bike go hard I dont need no car


what is this? what do we have here? Handles bars. I dont even have to steer.

Scraper bikaaa o so hypaa


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 4 2009, 03:26 PM~14977269
> *eveyone knows mitch is the man of the future..
> *


what can i say, i have my ways..

thursday night, friday arvo..its all good.


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 4 2009, 03:21 PM~14977196
> *Not yet here. sup Mitch
> *


not much, just chilin..tryin to find somethin to do tonight, isnt goin too well haha.
what you been upto man?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Sep 4 2009, 12:52 AM~14977557
> *not much, just chilin..tryin to find somethin to do tonight, isnt goin too well haha.
> what you been upto man?
> *


Being unemplyed.


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 4 2009, 03:57 PM~14977626
> *Being unemplyed.
> *


same here, i got a rejection letter for a job before so i thought id have a beer or 6 lol


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 4 2009, 12:57 AM~14977626
> *Being unemplyed.
> *


I thought u had something lined up!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 4 2009, 09:11 AM~14979108
> *I thought u had something lined up!
> *


3 lined up


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Sep 4 2009, 01:09 AM~14977720
> *same here, i got a rejection letter for a job before so i thought id have a beer or 6 lol
> *


sux


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 4 2009, 12:36 AM~14977396
> *My scaper bike go hard I dont need no car
> what is this? what do we have here? Handles bars. I dont even have to steer.
> 
> Scraper bikaaa o so hypaa
> *


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 4 2009, 03:39 PM~14983196
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I might go up there and watch casper bust out


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 4 2009, 06:21 PM~14984783
> *I might go up there and watch casper bust out
> *


gona try to bust out wit sumting new


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 4 2009, 08:36 PM~14985369
> *gona try to bust out wit sumting new
> *


HEY I JUST CALLED FOR PRE REG N THEYRE CHARGIN 25 PRE N 30 D.O.S.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 4 2009, 07:45 PM~14985443
> *HEY I JUST CALLED FOR PRE REG N THEYRE CHARGIN 25 PRE N 30 D.O.S.
> *


WTF for bikes :angry:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 4 2009, 08:46 PM~14985454
> *WTF for bikes :angry:
> *


YUP!


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 4 2009, 07:47 PM~14985461
> *YUP!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 4 2009, 08:51 PM~14985499
> *:angry:
> *


IT SUCKS!!!...IM JUST GONNA WAIT TILL THE 20TH TO GO KICK IT WITH THE 818 RIDERS!


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 3 2009, 12:15 PM~14970844
> *the bike that i joined with :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i remember this one :biggrin:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 3 2009, 08:59 AM~14968934
> *Its bad ass
> *


thanks!


----------



## erick323




----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 4 2009, 02:14 PM~14982961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can't believe they were actually serious about that lame shit :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Sep 4 2009, 09:03 PM~14985584
> *i remember this one :biggrin:
> *


back when I started as a los angeles member


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 5 2009, 12:02 AM~14986107
> *can't believe they were actually serious about that lame shit :uh:
> *


LOL


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 4 2009, 10:09 PM~14986179
> *back when I started as a los angeles member
> *


thats right


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 5 2009, 12:09 AM~14986179
> *back when I started as a los angeles member
> *


Word? Shit I started a *<s>chapter</s>* I mean a *legacy* with no bike 1400 miles away! :biggrin: 
---------------------------------------------------
All bullshit aside I am glad we have members like basher who are down and dont try and club hop. your a good member and proud to serve next to you.  What are you coming up on your 2nd year?
---------------------------------------------------
Im buzzin but aint drunk. all real right here.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 4 2009, 10:27 PM~14986383
> *Word? Shit I started a <s>chapter</s> I mean a legacy with no bike 1400 miles away! :biggrin:
> ---------------------------------------------------
> All bullshit aside I am glad we have members like basher who are down and dont try and club hop. your a good member and proud to serve next to you.  What are you coming up on your 2nd year?
> ---------------------------------------------------
> Im buzzin but aint drunk. all real right here.
> *


never gonna leave this club homie  

yeah this my second year but still got aloooooooooooooot to go :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 4 2009, 10:40 PM~14986498
> *never gonna leave this club homie
> 
> yeah this my second year but still got aloooooooooooooot to go  :biggrin:
> *


I'm going for my 4th year :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## 817Lowrider

:yawn:


----------



## Stilo-G

:uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stillahoe-Gay_@Sep 5 2009, 11:44 AM~14988473
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## BASH3R

any shows in la area or oc area tomorrow??? 
Im desspred to hit a show tomorrow lol


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 5 2009, 12:55 PM~14989876
> *any shows in la area or oc area tomorrow???
> Im desspred to hit a show tomorrow lol
> *


idk have u checked da show forum


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 4 2009, 09:09 PM~14986179
> *back when I started as a los angeles member
> *


chapet jumper :angry: haha


----------



## erick323




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 5 2009, 02:40 PM~14990104
> *idk have u checked da show forum
> *


yup i went like 8 or 9 pages back and didnt find anything


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 5 2009, 02:41 PM~14990114
> *chapet jumper :angry: haha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: this foo


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Sep 5 2009, 02:40 PM~14990412
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sup dogg got a few people dat want tats


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 5 2009, 02:52 PM~14990477
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: this foo
> *


ha im da same way went from Central Coast to Ventura County


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 5 2009, 03:59 PM~14990532
> *ha im da same way went from Central Coast to Ventura County
> *


but the only reason i left la chap, is cause i started the s.f.v chap :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

1 chap since day one. :biggrin:
oops broken up now
west tx and fort worth


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 5 2009, 04:35 PM~14990777
> *1 chap since day one. :biggrin:
> oops broken up now
> west tx and fort worth
> *


I was LA at first and ill be LA agin when I join the CC


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 5 2009, 01:55 PM~14989876
> *any shows in la area or oc area tomorrow???
> Im desspred to hit a show tomorrow lol
> *


gonna be reppin the black n gold in nor cal. tomorrow


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 5 2009, 08:13 PM~14992238
> *gonna be reppin the black n gold in nor cal. tomorrow
> *


UR GOING TO DELANO?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 5 2009, 08:16 PM~14992276
> *UR GOING TO DELANO?
> *


naw im going to L.g.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 5 2009, 08:20 PM~14992316
> *naw im going to L.g.
> *


WHERES THAT AT?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 5 2009, 08:24 PM~14992340
> *WHERES THAT AT?
> *


at some hotel n casino in leemore. or something like that. its in shows n events fourm


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 5 2009, 08:30 PM~14992374
> *at some hotel n casino in leemore. or something like that. its in shows n events fourm
> *


OH SERIO????DAMN IM WORKIN ON MY BIKE...DOING BODY WORK ON IT...IMA MISS IT!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 5 2009, 08:36 PM~14992416
> *OH SERIO????DAMN IM WORKIN ON MY BIKE...DOING BODY WORK ON IT...IMA MISS IT!
> *


yeaaah?? what are u doing to it?
well just roll thru and check it out.. does your homeboy still want the trike kit and the other parts??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 5 2009, 08:42 PM~14992462
> *yeaaah?? what are u doing to it?
> well just roll thru and check it out.. does your homeboy still want the trike kit and the other parts??
> *


I DONT KNOW...HE DIDNT SAY ANYTHING...I WANT EM BUT I DONT WANNA TAKE EM CUZ HE GOT EM FIRST!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Art, can I post pics of your radio flyer?


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 5 2009, 08:54 PM~14992549
> *Art, can I post pics of your 12''?
> *


 :wow: :scrutinize:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 5 2009, 08:47 PM~14992501
> *I DONT KNOW...HE DIDNT SAY ANYTHING...I WANT EM BUT I DONT WANNA TAKE EM CUZ HE GOT EM FIRST!
> *


first come first serve :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 5 2009, 09:42 PM~14992929
> *first come first serve  :biggrin:
> *


I DONT WANNA BE FUCKED UP...IMA TALK TO HIM FIRST!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 5 2009, 09:45 PM~14992951
> *I DONT WANNA BE FUCKED UP...IMA TALK TO HIM FIRST!
> *


all you homie, lmk


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## Fleetangel

HEY DO U ALSO HAVE ANY GOLD PARTS?


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 5 2009, 03:57 PM~14990520
> *sup dogg got a few people dat want tats
> *


kool pm.me :biggrin:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 5 2009, 08:10 PM~14992216
> *I was LA at first and ill be LA agin when I join the CC
> *


i will always be in the l.a chapter no matter were i go


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 5 2009, 08:13 PM~14992238
> *gonna be reppin the black n gold in nor cal. tomorrow
> *


reppin' that big bad Southern Cali :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 4 2009, 03:39 PM~14983196
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THEE ARTISTICS CENTRAL COAST will be there :biggrin:


----------



## BLAME ME

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 5 2009, 09:54 PM~14992549
> *Art, can I post pics of your radio flyer?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Long ass weekend.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 6 2009, 09:29 PM~15000123
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## ROSunshine




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 6 2009, 10:59 PM~15000411
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


foous nikka


----------



## Lil Spanks

> HERES MR FELIX AND THEE ARTISTICS EVENT....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAS GONNA PHOTOSHOP THAT 58 FOR HIS RYDE ,BUT I'L JUST POST LAST YEARS PICS.....


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 5 2009, 07:13 PM~14992238
> *gonna be reppin the black n gold in nor cal. tomorrow
> *


u missed out show was alright phil took 1st in 16in full and casper got bumped to radical n took 2nd


----------



## BASH3R

lg productions show

1st place 16" full
2nd place 20" radical (they bumped casper up but he still placed)


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 7 2009, 12:04 PM~15004507
> *lg productions show
> 
> 1st place 16" full
> 2nd place 20" radical (they bumped casper up but he still placed)
> 
> *


foe dats wat i said :angry:


----------



## BASH3R

fuuck I didn't see your post lol


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 7 2009, 12:05 PM~15004517
> *fuuck I didn't see your post lol
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 7 2009, 01:04 PM~15004507
> *lg productions show
> 
> 1st place 16" full
> 2nd place 20" radical (they bumped casper up but he still placed)
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

looking good out there. this was a bad ass weekend!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 7 2009, 02:58 PM~15005425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 7 2009, 08:54 PM~15007166
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 7 2009, 05:54 PM~15007166
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











:0


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## lowdhotchkiss

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 7 2009, 05:54 PM~15007166
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 7 2009, 09:03 PM~15007271
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


FIRST CHIK LOOKS BETTER


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 7 2009, 06:03 PM~15007271
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


the dummest thing art ever did is get rid of this bike


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 7 2009, 07:08 PM~15007333
> *the dummest thing art ever did is get rid of this bike
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 7 2009, 08:12 PM~15009132
> *
> *


 :biggrin: lol but ur 12'' bike will be better


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 7 2009, 06:08 PM~15007333
> *the dummest thing art ever did is get rid of this bike
> *


x2


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 7 2009, 09:14 PM~15009158
> *:biggrin: lol but ur 12'' bike will be better
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 7 2009, 08:21 PM~15009276
> *
> *


u got curlys number??


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 7 2009, 09:29 PM~15009397
> *u got curlys number??
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 7 2009, 09:35 PM~15009488
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 7 2009, 08:14 PM~15009158
> *:biggrin: lol but ur 12'' bike will be better
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 7 2009, 09:48 PM~15009671
> *:yes:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 3 2009, 12:01 AM~14966765
> *LMAO
> 
> I wanna be Arts whore.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 7 2009, 11:21 PM~15010050
> *
> *


LMAO sup fool hope yall had as a bad ass weekend as me.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 7 2009, 10:25 PM~15010118
> *LMAO sup fool hope yall had as a bad ass weekend as me.
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

maybe next time.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> I finnaly got 22's for my cutty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

texas baby.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 7 2009, 11:25 PM~15010118
> *LMAO sup fool hope yall had as a bad ass weekend as me.
> *


it was like spring cleaning over here...

already started moving!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 7 2009, 11:06 PM~15010638
> *it was like spring cleaning over here...
> 
> already started moving!
> *


 :0


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 7 2009, 08:29 PM~15009397
> *u got curlys number??
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 7 2009, 11:13 PM~15010722
> *
> *


562-208-8380


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 7 2009, 10:36 PM~15010935
> *562-208-8380
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 7 2009, 11:47 PM~15011047
> *
> *


----------



## BASH3R

pm sneaks?? :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 7 2009, 11:57 PM~15011125
> *pm sneaks?? :cheesy:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## lowrollerzlac

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 3 2009, 12:17 PM~14970861
> *more body work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 props on the finder work :thumbsup: looks good homie


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 7 2009, 11:16 PM~15011239
> *:dunno:
> *


of the radio flyer, I would say 12" in but I know someone would be a smartass about it :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by lowrollerzlac_@Sep 8 2009, 01:19 AM~15011819
> *:0 props on the finder work :thumbsup: looks good homie
> *


thnx


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 8 2009, 11:51 AM~15015427
> *
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider

thinking about selling my bike....


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 8 2009, 03:07 PM~15015597
> *thinking about selling my bike....
> *


caunto??


----------



## 817Lowrider

a g


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 8 2009, 03:59 PM~15016864
> *a g
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 8 2009, 08:39 PM~15019249
> *:nosad:
> *


800 for you.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 8 2009, 07:43 PM~15019307
> *800 for you.
> *


which one??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 8 2009, 08:44 PM~15019319
> *which one??
> *


DB


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 8 2009, 07:45 PM~15019327
> *DB
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 hummmm lets talk


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 8 2009, 08:46 PM~15019338
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 hummmm lets talk
> *


when you ready


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 8 2009, 07:47 PM~15019351
> *when you ready
> *


no matter what ill take it.....itll be real soon.....cuz i got this new job and need to save to get it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 8 2009, 08:49 PM~15019375
> *no matter what ill take it.....itll be real soon.....cuz i got this new job and need to save to get it
> *


youll part it out send the frame to get painted and fuck everything up.


----------



## 817Lowrider

New job? :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 8 2009, 07:53 PM~15019431
> *youll part it out send the frame to get painted and fuck everything up.
> *


 :nosad: hell no... but i need a price for everything including shipping


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 8 2009, 08:54 PM~15019450
> *:nosad: hell no... but i need a price for everything including shipping
> *


ill breal it down ship in peices cheaper. I would say a bill


----------



## 817Lowrider

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Artistics.TX, 81.7.TX., show-bound


:0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 8 2009, 07:54 PM~15019443
> *New job? :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

http://twitter.com/817lowrider


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 8 2009, 10:08 PM~15021484
> *http://twitter.com/817lowrider
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 8 2009, 11:09 PM~15021513
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


its funny read it.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 8 2009, 10:10 PM~15021519
> *its funny read it.
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Lil Spanks,* CALL ME*


----------



## BLAME ME




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Sep 8 2009, 09:28 PM~15022785
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 8 2009, 11:08 PM~15021484
> *http://twitter.com/817lowrider
> *


Thats gay!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

got me some wongs coming in


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 9 2009, 09:36 AM~15026559
> *got me some wrongs coming in
> *


 :0 again


----------



## 817Lowrider

yep. This time they are real


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 9 2009, 01:21 PM~15028272
> *yep. This time they are real
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 7 2009, 08:54 PM~15007166
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammm that's cremateur i always love that bike he made me whante to start to built real nice pix !!!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 9 2009, 11:36 AM~15026559
> *got me some wongs coming in my mouth
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

selling my 12


----------



## 817Lowrider

dont


----------



## BASH3R

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BASH3R, osorivera48

:0


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 18 2008, 12:08 PM~10680956
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIL EDER AND CASPER805 FIRST AND SECOND PLACE
> *


 :burn:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 9 2009, 07:39 PM~15031367
> *:burn:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 9 2009, 07:18 PM~15031133
> *dont
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## BASH3R

:dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 9 2009, 08:55 PM~15032434
> *:dunno:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

:wave: wutz crackin'!!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Sep 9 2009, 08:14 PM~15032756
> *:wave: wutz crackin'!!
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Sep 9 2009, 08:18 PM~15032839
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BASH3R

:roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 9 2009, 10:21 PM~15033961
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 9 2009, 09:11 PM~15033805
> *:wave:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Stilo-G

:buttkick:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 9 2009, 09:51 PM~15034416
> *:angry:
> *


what I do?? 

its ok you don't gotta say anything, ill sleep in the couch tonight


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 9 2009, 09:55 PM~15034474
> *:buttkick:
> *


x2


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 9 2009, 09:03 PM~15034593
> *x2
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 9 2009, 10:04 PM~15034610
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## erick323

:around: :wave:


----------



## tequila sunrise

my new ride...1999 cadillac deville concours


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 9 2009, 10:52 PM~15035165
> *my new ride...1999 cadillac deville concours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammmm I've always liked how those look juiced 

time to bring tequila out :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

24's


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 9 2009, 11:24 PM~15035367
> *24's
> *


wires


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32+Sep 10 2009, 01:25 AM~15035374-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my molded plaque will be here soon...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BASH3R_@Sep 10 2009, 01:29 AM~15035408
> *wires
> *


even better. 24's 84's


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 9 2009, 10:29 PM~15035408
> *wires
> *


 :yes: 
i've only seen fleetwoods juiced. this is a deville concours. i was thinkin of just doin front &back, but being my daily...


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 9 2009, 11:39 PM~15035465
> *:yes:
> i've only seen fleetwoods juiced. this is a deville concours. i was thinkin of just doin front &back, but being my daily...
> *


I've only seen a few devilles juiced, I thiink they look waaaay better then fleetwoods (maybe cause im not a fan of big bods) :cheesy:

shiiit I know im gonna be juicing my daily :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Sep 9 2009, 10:25 PM~15035374
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lot of people been askin bout shirts up here in SB


----------



## BASH3R

might get a cutty on sunday


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 10 2009, 03:22 PM~15042285
> *might get a cutty on sunday
> *


a trade for deseo? :dunno:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 10 2009, 04:23 PM~15042293
> *a trade for deseo? :dunno:
> *


yuupp. hopefully the deal falls thru


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 10 2009, 06:25 PM~15042309
> *yuupp. hopefully the deal falls thru
> *


you dont want the cutty? Why would you want it to fall through?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 10 2009, 07:25 PM~15044161
> *you dont want the cutty? Why would you want it to fall through?
> *


fall thru as in I get.. its cali talk


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 10 2009, 10:54 PM~15045378
> *fall thru as in I get.. its cali talk
> *


Sure it is fool.


----------



## 817Lowrider

to the rest of the world fall thru means the deal didnt go thru. :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 10 2009, 09:14 PM~15045775
> *to the rest of the world fall thru means the deal didnt go thru.  :biggrin:
> *


***** you know what I mean :roflmao:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 9 2009, 10:22 PM~15035356
> *dammmm I've always liked how those look juiced
> 
> time to bring tequila out :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 10 2009, 11:20 PM~15045897
> ****** you know what I mean :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BLAME ME

uffin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 10 2009, 09:42 PM~15046293
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


::cheesy: I would love to setup up next to T.S


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Sep 10 2009, 09:51 PM~15046423
> *uffin:
> *


sup jorge


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 9 2009, 09:52 PM~15035165
> *my new ride...1999 cadillac deville concours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fwd right? These look clean on sum 20's n vougues n bagged


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 11 2009, 12:34 AM~15046916
> *Fwd right? These look clean on sum 20's n vougues n bagged
> *


:|


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 10 2009, 09:34 PM~15046928
> *:|
> *


***** u know wat I mean


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 11 2009, 12:38 AM~15046990
> ****** u know wat I mean
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 10 2009, 09:34 PM~15046916
> *Fwd right? These look clean on sum 20's n vougues n bagged
> *


 :nono: 14's. most likely some zeniths . if i do cut it, it's gonna be juiced...that's my taste


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 11 2009, 01:05 AM~15047278
> *:nono: 14's. most likely some zeniths . if i do cut it, it's gonna be juiced...that's my taste
> *


FWD DRIVE N THAT YR MODEL MEANS 13/14 DONT FIT GOOD LUCK LIFTING IT!

AT LEAST 14 REV dont, should of got a RWD 93-96 fleet or deville

calipers rub on 14s in the front, standards work, rev will stick out, u have to shave the caliper...dosent look good in my opinion...

thats why STILO said those only look good with 20's...sorry


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 10 2009, 04:02 PM~15042086
> *lot of people been askin bout shirts up here in SB
> *


EEE yA ?? whats good then make business


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 10 2009, 10:17 PM~15047379
> *FWD DRIVE N THAT YR MODEL MEANS 13/14 DONT FIT GOOD LUCK LIFTING IT!
> 
> AT LEAST 14 REV dont,  should of got a RWD 93-96 fleet or deville
> 
> calipers rub on 14s in the front, standards work, rev will stick out, u have to shave the caliper...dosent look good in my opinion...
> 
> thats why art siad those only look good with 20's...sorry
> *


Yup dats why I said 20's n bags


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Sep 10 2009, 11:06 PM~15047663
> *EEE yA ?? whats good then make business
> *


ship me sum shirts :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 11 2009, 01:05 AM~15047278
> *:nono: 14's. most likely some zeniths . if i do cut it, it's gonna be juiced...that's my taste
> *


word of advice, dont mess with your daily. always brings problems, (stuff breaking, laws, etc.). keep it stock, get yo grown man on  no ****


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 11 2009, 01:29 PM~15051183
> *word of advice, dont mess with your daily.  always brings problems, (stuff breaking, laws, etc.).  keep it stock, get yo grown man on   no ****
> *


agreed


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn where yall at


----------



## 2lowsyn

sup fellas go the new pics but cant put them on yet cus my sis took my card (that bitch)


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Sep 11 2009, 12:06 AM~15047663
> *EEE yA ?? whats good then make business
> *


same here at the shop were i work the customers like the shits


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 11 2009, 08:48 PM~15055656
> *sup fellas go the new pics but cant put them on yet cus my sis took my card (that bitch)
> *


haha. its all good bro.


----------



## BLAME ME




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Sep 12 2009, 11:21 AM~15060168
> *
> *


u ready??


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 12 2009, 10:23 AM~15060182
> *u ready??
> *


casper's laggin :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

whos ready for odessa i know i am


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 12 2009, 08:16 PM~15062332
> *whos ready for odessa i know i am
> *


----------



## BLAME ME

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

And the cowboys win!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Stilo-G

Something new


----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## 817Lowrider

whos is that?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 13 2009, 05:54 PM~15069485
> *whos is that?
> *


my bro's


----------



## 817Lowrider

Its aight


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 13 2009, 06:45 PM~15069411
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did that one guy u and casper told me that airbrush it??


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 13 2009, 07:14 PM~15070479
> *did that one guy u and casper told me that airbrush it??
> *


yea its a quick piece


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 13 2009, 08:29 PM~15070669
> *yea its a quick piece
> *


its alright... who placed today at the show??


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 13 2009, 07:36 PM~15070754
> *its alright... who placed today at the show??
> *


casp, phil, n urs


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 13 2009, 08:38 PM~15070772
> *casp, phil, n urs
> *


did u take good care of my baby deseo??


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 13 2009, 07:43 PM~15070852
> *did u take good care of my baby deseo??
> *


gave her the red carpet treatment :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 13 2009, 08:43 PM~15070868
> *gave her the red carpet treatment :biggrin:
> *


hahaha that's what's up :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 13 2009, 07:51 PM~15070970
> *hahaha that's what's up :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Well guys its come time to be relieved of my duties. We had a good run but the time has come for us to depart. God bless.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 13 2009, 08:06 PM~15071198
> *Well guys its come time to be relieved of my duties. We had a good run but the time has come for us to depart. God bless.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 13 2009, 11:16 PM~15071350
> *
> *


I just took a shit. had to depart with my duties.
:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

doh


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 13 2009, 08:20 PM~15071403
> *I just took a shit. had to depart with my duties.
> :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin: HAHA


----------



## BLAME ME




----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Just got back from an interview.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 14 2009, 11:45 AM~15077212
> *Just got back from an interview.
> *


hope it all goes good


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 14 2009, 02:47 PM~15077235
> *hope it all goes good
> *


Me to bro. I need a job.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 14 2009, 11:48 AM~15077246
> *Me to bro. I need a job.
> *


  same here


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 14 2009, 02:53 PM~15077291
> * same here
> *


good luck


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 14 2009, 12:53 PM~15077291
> * same here
> *


x2 

I need to start getting money for deseo II


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 14 2009, 01:24 PM~15078142
> *x2
> 
> I need to start getting money for deseo II
> *


LIES haha jk :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## 817Lowrider

I found a red aluminum bat.


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## BLAME ME




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 14 2009, 03:32 PM~15079383
> *
> *


STFU :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 14 2009, 02:37 PM~15078249
> *LIES haha jk :biggrin:
> *


pearled out, muraled, fully engraved, all schwinn accesorised. just wait till u see it :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 14 2009, 05:21 PM~15080712
> *pearled out, muraled, fully engraved, all schwinn accesorised. just wait till u see it :biggrin:
> *


cant wait homie


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

heres a couple of pictures i took from yesterdays show here in oxnard


----------



## 817Lowrider

good pics


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 13 2009, 07:38 PM~15068910
> *:|
> *




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 15 2009, 12:19 AM~15084099
> *
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Sep 14 2009, 08:06 PM~15083112
> *heres a couple of pictures i took from yesterdays show here in oxnard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yummy!! 


damn, i just jizzed in my pants
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4

now that i have MY OWN car now...what shows are coming up nearby?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 14 2009, 09:55 PM~15084484
> *yummy!!
> 
> now that i have MY OWN car now...what shows are coming up nearby?
> *


show in pacioma on sundat i tink and oc chapter is having a show


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 10 2009, 10:17 PM~15047379
> *FWD DRIVE N THAT YR MODEL MEANS 13/14 DONT FIT GOOD LUCK LIFTING IT!
> 
> AT LEAST 14 REV dont,  should of got a RWD 93-96 fleet or deville
> 
> calipers rub on 14s in the front, standards work, rev will stick out, u have to shave the caliper...dosent look good in my opinion...
> 
> thats why STILO said those only look good with 20's...sorry
> *


AWW FUCK...well, for $1,600 i didn't want to pass it up. so i'll probably have to test fit some wheels on it.


----------



## eric ramos

collage hoes!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 15 2009, 01:14 AM~15084630
> *collage hoes!!!!!
> *


I called u :angry:


----------



## Kaos806

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Sep 14 2009, 10:06 PM~15083112
> *heres a couple of pictures i took from yesterdays show here in oxnard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MUCH PROPS


----------



## BASH3R

pm me all your numbers i just cracked my screen on my cell :angry:


----------



## BASH3R

frame and fenders for sale, im asking 300 or trades..


----------



## Stilo-G

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 15 2009, 08:45 PM~15094465
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOMOS!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 15 2009, 11:48 PM~15094499
> *HOMOS!!!!
> *


Yes you are.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 15 2009, 08:50 PM~15094517
> *Yes you are.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 16 2009, 12:06 AM~15094726
> *:uh:
> *


You likeded it.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 15 2009, 09:07 PM~15094731
> *You likeded it.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 16 2009, 12:11 AM~15094763
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 15 2009, 09:15 PM~15094812
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :loco:


----------



## 817Lowrider

you dont like the fonz?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

wuz up every1 :wave:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=499391


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 16 2009, 12:51 PM~15098299
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=499391
> 
> *


yes sir.


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=403114
Who had the thread title changed? B.C.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 15 2009, 10:48 PM~15094499
> *HOMOS!!!!
> *


lol


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 16 2009, 05:39 PM~15101866
> *lol
> *


whats crackin georgy??


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 16 2009, 06:43 PM~15101890
> *whats crackin georgy??
> *


whats up mon just working on something for my bike


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 16 2009, 05:46 PM~15101911
> *whats up mon just working on something for my bike
> *


pm a ***** some sneaks?? :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 16 2009, 09:51 AM~15098299
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=499391
> 
> *


SHOULD PM EVERYONE ON THIS SO THEY DON'T MISS IT!! 
I'LL BE THERE


----------



## BLAME ME




----------



## show-bound

I WOULD LIKE TO GIVE A PUBLIC ANNOUNCEMENT!!

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK CULTURABLVD.COM FOR THE INTERVIEW!!
MUCH LUV!!!
-SAM

http://culturablvd.com/CULTURA_BLVD/feature.html


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 16 2009, 09:24 PM~15104850
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Some plaques and bike parts that were cut yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


Caspers uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Orly?


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 15 2009, 12:07 PM~15088813
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frame and fenders for sale, im asking 300 or trades..
> *


are you going to build another?


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 16 2009, 06:46 PM~15101916
> *pm a ***** some sneaks??  :biggrin:
> *


HAHA PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 16 2009, 11:07 PM~15105160
> *are you going to build another?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## BASH3R

this is the only pics you guy will see untill it busts out


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 17 2009, 12:19 PM~15108834
> *this is the only pics you guy will see untill it busts out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

I have never been a fan of those frames. good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 17 2009, 02:36 PM~15108991
> *I will never be a fan of those frames. good luck. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 17 2009, 03:18 PM~15109343
> *
> *


you busy today?


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 17 2009, 03:27 PM~15109428
> *you busy today?
> *


a lil why


----------



## 817Lowrider

No reason.


----------



## ogloko

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 16 2009, 06:41 PM~15102420
> *SHOULD PM EVERYONE ON THIS SO THEY DON'T MISS IT!!
> I'LL BE THERE
> *


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 17 2009, 01:19 PM~15108834
> *this is the only pics you guy will see untill it busts out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont use that pixie frame... :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 17 2009, 12:36 PM~15108991
> *I have never been a fan of those frames. good luck. :thumbsup:
> *


gotta make something diffrent then.. 

off to mannys??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 17 2009, 06:15 PM~15110970
> *gotta make something diffrent then..
> 
> off to mannys??
> *


  
good luck


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 17 2009, 10:13 PM~15113203
> *:|
> *


What up fool? you get a job yet?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 17 2009, 09:14 PM~15113218
> *What up fool? you get a job yet?
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 17 2009, 10:25 PM~15113354
> *:yessad:
> *


be thankful fool. I still aint working.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Man I cant wait till Odessa and kick it with my jente


----------



## 817Lowrider

where yall at?


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, *Chucks*

No more chuckles. lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

what up kaos!


----------



## Kaos806

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 18 2009, 03:02 PM~15120248
> *where yall at?
> *


were all around on the come up


----------



## Kaos806

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 18 2009, 03:19 PM~15120370
> *what up kaos!
> *


chillin at work wuz up with the show sunday


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Sep 18 2009, 04:20 PM~15120388
> *were all around on the come up
> *


already


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Sep 18 2009, 04:21 PM~15120398
> *chillin at work wuz up with the show sunday
> *


dont know if there is one sunday


----------



## Kaos806

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 18 2009, 03:21 PM~15120399
> *already
> *


got acouple of creations gonna display in odessa sic wit it


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Sep 18 2009, 03:22 PM~15120412
> *got acouple of creations gonna display in odessa sic wit it
> *



i wanna build a bike too hometown whatsup :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Sep 18 2009, 04:22 PM~15120412
> *got acouple of creations gonna display in odessa sic wit it
> *


Ill have 2 bikes with me.


----------



## Kaos806

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 18 2009, 03:22 PM~15120409
> *dont know if there is one sunday
> *


in lubbock tx its going down :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Sep 18 2009, 03:24 PM~15120429
> *in lubbock tx  its going down :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Sep 18 2009, 04:24 PM~15120429
> *in lubbock tx  its going down :biggrin:
> *


I cant make that man. I wish I could.


----------



## Kaos806

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 18 2009, 03:24 PM~15120425
> *Ill have 2 bikes with me.
> *


might tear down faces of horror after the show sunday and fly fresh paint for odessa and the other is with the body man right now crazy mods


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Sep 18 2009, 04:26 PM~15120455
> *might tear down faces of horror after the show sunday and fly fresh paint for odessa and the other is with the body man right now crazy mods
> *


 :0


----------



## Kaos806

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 18 2009, 03:26 PM~15120454
> *I cant make that man. I wish I could.
> *


don't swet that somthin still gonna come home for the black and gold :biggrin:


----------



## Kaos806

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 18 2009, 03:27 PM~15120461
> *:0
> *


have yall decided on that background yet


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 18 2009, 02:24 PM~15120425
> *Ill have 2 bikes with me.
> *


u get my pm??


----------



## Kaos806

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Sep 18 2009, 03:23 PM~15120422
> *i wanna build a bike too hometown whatsup  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


get at me mexican what u talkn bout


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Sep 18 2009, 03:33 PM~15120509
> *get at me mexican what u talkn bout
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: just an idea prez


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Kaos806+Sep 18 2009, 04:30 PM~15120486-->
> 
> 
> 
> have yall decided on that background yet
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> black and gold.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BASH3R_@Sep 18 2009, 04:31 PM~15120493
> *u get my pm??
> *


yea


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 18 2009, 02:36 PM~15120541
> *black and gold.
> yea
> *


soo?? deal or no deal?? lmk


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 18 2009, 04:37 PM~15120546
> *soo?? deal or no deal?? lmk
> *


pm sent


----------



## Chucks

hey kaos what time are they gonna let us in on sunday?


----------



## Kaos806

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Sep 18 2009, 03:40 PM~15120580
> *hey kaos what time are they gonna let us in on sunday?
> *


8 to noon is roll in


----------



## Kaos806

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 18 2009, 03:36 PM~15120541
> *black and gold.
> yea
> *


black and gold will look good but how are we gonna go bout on it got give it a twist wit it to make it look chiengon:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Sep 18 2009, 04:52 PM~15120708
> *black and gold will look good but how are we gonna go bout on it got give it a twist wit it to make it look chiengon:
> *


long black matt. gold rags. :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Sep 18 2009, 03:49 PM~15120671
> *8 to noon is roll in
> *



orale cool


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 18 2009, 08:59 PM~15124169
> *:|
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Sep 18 2009, 03:33 PM~15120509
> *get at me mexican what u talkn bout
> *



good looking out on the frame homie


----------



## BLAME ME




----------



## Stilo-G

good morning peeps


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 19 2009, 10:14 AM~15126366
> *good morning peeps
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 19 2009, 09:26 AM~15126438
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: sup basher


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

BUENOS DIAS


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 19 2009, 10:01 AM~15126590
> *BUENOS DIAS
> *


guat did chu said


----------



## 817Lowrider

x2


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 19 2009, 04:46 PM~15128309
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

GO UT!


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 19 2009, 06:16 PM~15128453
> *GO UT!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 19 2009, 08:30 PM~15128792
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HATE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 19 2009, 12:10 PM~15126628
> *guat did chu said
> *


NAHDA AMEGO


----------



## tequila sunrise

sorry i couldn't show up to the show today guys. my lady has a bad infection, causing the baby to start some hard contractions. for a moment they were scheduled to c-section the baby out today (2 months early). but they have been pumping her with some meds and anti biotics to ease down the contractions and fight off the infection. so now it's just a matter of waiting for the contractions to go away then she can go home. i missed route 66 renezvous car show, and the anaheim show :angry: . now she's going to be on bed rest for who knows how long :uh:


----------



## Kaos806

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 18 2009, 03:53 PM~15120724
> *long black matt. gold rags. :dunno:
> *


what kind of gold rags


----------



## 817Lowrider

athletic gold


----------



## 2lowsyn

sup


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup dog. Go cowboys!


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 19 2009, 03:18 PM~15128192
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where's the pics?


----------



## Chucks

kaos806 took 1st today! 









Thee Artistics West Texas


----------



## Aztecbike

:thumbsup: :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Sep 20 2009, 11:42 PM~15137625
> *took 1st today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thee Artistics West Texas
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OSO 805

WATS UP ARTISTICS :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

T
T :wave: 
T
GOOD TIMES PASSING THRU


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 21 2009, 05:23 AM~15139360
> *T
> T
> T
> GOOD TIMES PASSING THRU
> *


:wave:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Darkness for sale Make offer!!


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 21 2009, 11:24 AM~15140997
> *Darkness for sale Make offer!!
> *



pics?


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Sep 21 2009, 02:38 PM~15142046
> *pics?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=483336


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 21 2009, 02:50 PM~15142136
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=483336
> *


those pics dont have the faced parts.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 21 2009, 12:24 PM~15140997
> *Darkness for sale Make offer!!
> *


----------



## Chucks

T


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 21 2009, 12:24 PM~15140997
> *Darkness for sale Make offer!!
> *


wat?


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## 817Lowrider

nice pic


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## Texas Honey

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 21 2009, 10:24 AM~15140997
> *Darkness for sale Make offer!!
> *



:twak: :angry: :guns: :buttkick: :nono: :loco:


----------



## Texas Honey

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Sep 20 2009, 09:42 PM~15137625
> *kaos806 took 1st today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thee Artistics West Texas
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G

Wud up fam


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Texas Honey_@Sep 21 2009, 07:56 PM~15145253
> *:twak:  :angry:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :loco:
> *


thats right tell em!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Texas Honey_@Sep 21 2009, 07:56 PM~15145253
> *:twak:  :angry:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :loco:
> *


thats right tell em!


----------



## 817Lowrider

x2


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Sep 21 2009, 04:35 PM~15143745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

x2


----------



## Chucks

*T T T *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

HER ARE THE PICS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=15134721


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 22 2009, 08:32 AM~15151465
> *HER ARE THE PICS
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=15134721
> *


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 22 2009, 09:44 AM~15151570
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

i have an interview thursday.. Say a prayer for me


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 22 2009, 04:54 PM~15154876
> *i have an interview thursday.. Say a prayer for me
> *


Dear Baby Jesus,
Please let this mofo on some payroll so he can start buying all the beer!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

ahahahahahaha asshole


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## BLAME ME

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Sep 22 2009, 07:13 PM~15157597
> *:wave:
> *


HEY CANT YOU POST ANYTHING ON THE CLUB PROFILE?
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Sep 22 2009, 07:13 PM~15157597
> *:wave:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Aztecbike

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :yes: :yessad: :yes: :yessad:


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 22 2009, 03:54 PM~15154876
> *i have an interview thursday.. Say a prayer for me
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 22 2009, 04:00 PM~15154945
> *Dear Baby Jesus,
> Please let this mofo on some payroll so he can start buying all the beer!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 23 2009, 08:13 PM~15167941
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## tequila sunrise

is the club going to the show in santa ana this sunday?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Where my dogs at?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 23 2009, 11:09 PM~15170485
> *is the club going to the show in santa ana this sunday?
> *


ketella and beach in stanton is were will be


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Sep 20 2009, 10:42 PM~15137625
> *kaos806 took 1st today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thee Artistics West Texas
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel




----------



## BLAME ME

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Sep 25 2009, 12:02 AM~15180716
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


Whats good dog?


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Sep 25 2009, 04:35 AM~15182193
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up pimp


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Sep 25 2009, 06:35 AM~15182193
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Sup dog!


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 24 2009, 06:32 PM~15179146
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hmmm...model cars too? :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

Just woke up!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 26 2009, 01:56 PM~15193638
> *Just woke up!
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

I know.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 26 2009, 03:14 PM~15193963
> *I know.
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 24 2009, 05:44 PM~15177550
> *Where my dogs at?
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 26 2009, 07:19 PM~15194574
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BLAME ME

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 25 2009, 12:31 AM~15181815
> *Whats good dog?
> *


WHAT'S HAPPENING BRO I HAVEN'T HEARD FOM YOU IN A WHILE HOPE THINGS ARE GOOD WITH YOU, YOUR FAM.& CLUB MEMBERS


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Sep 27 2009, 12:11 AM~15196550
> *WHAT'S HAPPENING BRO I HAVEN'T HEARD FOM YOU IN A WHILE HOPE THINGS ARE GOOD WITH YOU, YOUR FAM.& CLUB MEMBERS
> *


*All lovely. Loving that low life! *


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Sep 21 2009, 03:35 PM~15143745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :nicoderm: :yes: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Went to the park today.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

Crusing them show bikes!


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 27 2009, 10:52 PM~15202747
> *Crusing them show bikes!
> *


  Bad ass blurring vid!!


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 27 2009, 08:06 PM~15202925
> * Bad ass blurring vid!!
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 27 2009, 11:06 PM~15202925
> * Bad ass blurring vid!!
> *


Post yours :angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 27 2009, 12:18 AM~15196612
> *All lovely. Loving that low life!
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

like a pimp


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 27 2009, 10:48 PM~15202701
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that darkness?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 28 2009, 12:12 AM~15203697
> *is that darkness?
> *


the boy are the bike? LOL yeah they both are. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 28 2009, 12:16 AM~15203763
> *the boy are the bike? LOL yeah they both are. :biggrin:
> *


just pushin for proof that my parts work


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 28 2009, 12:12 AM~15203697
> *is that darkness?
> *


yes it is!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 27 2009, 10:06 PM~15202925
> * Bad ass blurring vid!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

A's UP


----------



## 817Lowrider

fock you!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 28 2009, 10:18 AM~15207128
> *fock you!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

guat?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Man!!!!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 28 2009, 11:19 AM~15207133
> *:uh:
> *


HAHAHA


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 28 2009, 06:59 PM~15211122
> *HAHAHA
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Yo. Yall see my sissy for db?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 29 2009, 03:59 PM~15221551
> *Yo. Yall see my sissy for db?
> *


Yup


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 29 2009, 08:06 PM~15222327
> *Yup
> *


whatchathink?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 29 2009, 05:09 PM~15222361
> *whatchathink?
> *


Gona look tight wen its engraved n chrome


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 29 2009, 08:14 PM~15222414
> *Gona look tight wen its engraved n chrome
> *











Forsho


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 29 2009, 05:15 PM~15222429
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forsho
> *


Wat kinda banana seat u gona use


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 29 2009, 05:21 PM~15222502
> *:|
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 29 2009, 07:23 PM~15222536
> *Heyyyyyy art
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 29 2009, 08:22 PM~15222509
> *Wat kinda banana seat u gona use
> *


upholstered


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 29 2009, 08:21 PM~15222502
> *:|
> *


nolikey?


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Tribal!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Not tribal. its graffiti.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 29 2009, 08:48 PM~15222848
> *Not tribal. its graffiti.
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider

ahole


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 29 2009, 05:36 PM~15222719
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


Wuts wrong sweet cheeks still on ur rag


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 29 2009, 09:35 PM~15223428
> *Wuts wrong sweet cheeks still on ur rag
> *


I bet he is.


----------



## 817Lowrider

where yall at?


----------



## Stilo-G

:dunno: same shit im thinkin


----------



## 817Lowrider

Whats up with you stilo?


----------



## 817Lowrider

well fuck you then!


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 30 2009, 11:41 AM~15229551
> *well fuck you then!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 30 2009, 11:31 AM~15229431
> *Whats up with you stilo?
> *


Just chillen... but i should be in da garage gettin started on my frames


----------



## 817Lowrider

o


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 29 2009, 11:00 PM~15224847
> *I bet he is.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 30 2009, 07:29 PM~15232421
> *:angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=15232465

CREMATOR IS GONE FO LIFE WITH MY MONEY


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 30 2009, 04:37 PM~15232484
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=15232465
> 
> CREMATOR IS GONE FO LIFE WITH MY MONEY
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 30 2009, 07:37 PM~15232484
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=15232465
> 
> CREMATOR IS GONE FO LIFE WITH MY MONEY
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 30 2009, 09:41 PM~15234711
> *:|
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

here robert...


----------



## Stilo-G

clean!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

whos is it?


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 30 2009, 09:48 PM~15234807
> *here robert...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice!


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 1 2009, 12:10 AM~15236936
> *whos is it?
> *



Belongs to last years car of the year "perfect score"


----------



## 817Lowrider

Nice the 58


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

No Dice?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 1 2009, 09:07 PM~15244462
> *No Dice?
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Ill be in San Antonio tomorrow.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 1 2009, 10:00 PM~15245142
> *Ill be in San Antonio tomorrow.
> *


why


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 1 2009, 11:29 PM~15245468
> *why
> *


going with my homie to pic up his ride








:biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 24 2009, 06:32 PM~15179146
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a bit late...but this was my bike at the show


----------



## tequila sunrise

i took best 20", robert took best 16".
this was my competition









robert's bike-best 16"
















show was okay...no t&a what so ever  
also got a plaque for best model car.


----------



## 817Lowrider

*A's UP!!!*


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 2 2009, 12:54 PM~15250023
> *A's UP!!!
> *


im gonna start scream that out everytime a members places during the awards :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 1 2009, 10:27 PM~15246101
> *a bit late...but this was my bike at the show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good to see you show again


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 2 2009, 02:57 PM~15250049
> *im gonna start scream that out everytime a members places during the awards  :biggrin:
> *


sounds good. I want in embroided on a hat.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 2 2009, 01:08 PM~15250172
> *sounds good. I want in embroided on a hat.
> *


im just gonna get this hat :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 2 2009, 03:13 PM~15250209
> *im just gonna get this hat  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I want that hat!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 2 2009, 01:13 PM~15250216
> *I want that hat!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


you get me one and ill get you one for christmas? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 2 2009, 03:13 PM~15250209
> *im just gonna get this hat  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 that bish is BAD ASS!! 
Flat Bill :thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 2 2009, 03:14 PM~15250229
> *you get me one and ill get you one for christmas?  :0  :cheesy:
> *


:|


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 2 2009, 01:15 PM~15250237
> *:|
> *


would u be happy if i said "a lil bit of ****"?? :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Oct 2 2009, 03:15 PM~15250235-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 that bish is BAD ASS!!
> Flat Bill  :thumbsdown:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> old mofo
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BASH3R_@Oct 2 2009, 03:16 PM~15250246
> *would u be happy if i said "a lil bit of ****"??  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 2 2009, 01:17 PM~15250250
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Im out


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 2 2009, 01:19 PM~15250266
> *Im out
> *


let me know when your here


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 2 2009, 03:20 PM~15250270
> *let me know when your here
> *


never mind I got another 20 minutes.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Man I want that hat. link?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 2 2009, 01:26 PM~15250321
> *Man I want that hat. link?
> *


http://www.lids.com/pid/20102979

and this one is kind of diffrent but still looks good 
http://www.lids.com/pid/20137134


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 2 2009, 03:35 PM~15250371
> *http://www.lids.com/pid/20102979
> 
> and this one is kind of diffrent but still looks good
> http://www.lids.com/pid/20137134
> *


the athletic gold one looks better


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 2 2009, 01:43 PM~15250417
> *the athletic gold one looks better
> *


true


----------



## 817Lowrider

thats the one I want.


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 2 2009, 02:13 PM~15250216
> *I want that hat!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


http://www.lids.com/pid/20137134#

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Oct 2 2009, 04:26 PM~15250824
> *http://www.lids.com/pid/20137134#
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I like the athletic gold one better.


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: show-bound, Artistics.TX

SUP ***


----------



## 817Lowrider

you sam you have a facebook


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 2 2009, 12:13 PM~15250209
> *im just gonna get this hat  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dang use to rock this a few years ago but dat was before i was an A


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## BASH3R

whos going to vegas??


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 3 2009, 09:48 AM~15257452
> *whos going to vegas??
> *


----------



## BASH3R

anyone else?? texas??


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 3 2009, 11:48 AM~15257452
> *whos going to vegas??
> *


BRING MY CUZ FRAME :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

sams going to tx with krazy kuttin


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR+Oct 3 2009, 01:21 PM~15258334-->
> 
> 
> 
> BRING MY CUZ FRAME  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Oct 3 2009, 02:14 PM~15258560
> *sams going to tx with krazy kuttin
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## BASH3R

well im on my way to vegas right now, see you ****** next week


----------



## 817Lowrider

whats up bitches!


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn where yall at?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 4 2009, 06:15 PM~15266867
> *damn where yall at?
> *


:wave:


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 4 2009, 08:15 PM~15266867
> *damn where yall at?
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 2 2009, 12:01 PM~15250110
> *good to see you show again
> *


yeah.car was doin good. no overheating. a day after, shit started actin up again. took it in to the shop....fuckin head gasket. now i gotta dump money to get if fixed :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

What up A's Up!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 2 2009, 04:46 PM~15251038
> *you sam you have a facebook
> *


i created one...tahts it..never filled out the info..


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 5 2009, 09:45 PM~15277090
> *i created one...tahts it..never filled out the info..
> *


I seen it.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 5 2009, 09:33 PM~15276969
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 5 2009, 09:08 PM~15277393
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Whats up fool.


----------



## Chucks

<span style=\'color:gold\'>A's up</span>


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Oct 6 2009, 08:41 AM~15280421
> *<span style=\'color:gold\'>A's up</span>
> *


YOU KNOW THIS!


----------



## 817Lowrider

I have a walk thru for a job tomorrow.


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 6 2009, 10:46 PM~15288917
> *I have a  walk thru for a job tomorrow.
> *



good luck :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Oct 6 2009, 11:47 PM~15288942
> *good luck :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## show-bound

3 FACELIFTS COMING SONN 


MAYBE 4 :cheesy:


----------



## Kaos806

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 6 2009, 11:10 PM~15289136
> *3 FACELIFTS COMING SONN
> MAYBE 4 :cheesy:
> *


what the hell u talkn bout wuz up gente


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 6 2009, 09:10 PM~15289136
> *3 FACELIFTS COMING SONN
> MAYBE 4 :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 7 2009, 09:10 AM~15292612
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

que?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 7 2009, 09:30 AM~15292816
> *que?
> *


idk?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 7 2009, 11:30 AM~15292816
> *que?
> *


NAHDA


----------



## 817Lowrider

o da lay


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+Oct 3 2009, 11:48 AM~15257452-->
> 
> 
> 
> whos going to vegas??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP BASHER, EY WUEY I COULDNT WRITE BACK ON MYSPACE THAT SHIT IS ACTING UP AND TO ANSWER YOUR QUESTION YES I AM TAKEN  SORRY LOL JK, ILL GET BACK TO YOU ON THAT THE JOINING PART :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2009, 11:38 AM~15292894
> *idk?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP HOMIE ILL SEE YOU OUT THERE IN THE STRIP CANT WAIT TO VEGAS TO SEE ALL THE FEMALES :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Oct 7 2009, 11:45 AM~15292954
> *o da lay
> *


FACK YU


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 7 2009, 10:07 AM~15293144
> *WHATS UP HOMIE ILL SEE YOU OUT THERE IN THE STRIP CANT WAIT TO VEGAS TO SEE ALL THE FEMALES  :cheesy:
> *


fuck yea homie gona be bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Oct 7 2009, 12:18 PM~15293218
> *fuck yea homie gona be bad ass :biggrin:
> *


HAHA YUP KNOW I KNOW WHY THEY CALL IT VEG-ASS :0

:cheesy: 

WHAT DAY ARE YOU LEAVING?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 7 2009, 10:39 AM~15293385
> *HAHA YUP KNOW I KNOW WHY THEY CALL IT VEG-ASS  :0
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> WHAT DAY ARE YOU LEAVING?
> *


friday n comin back tuesday


----------



## 817Lowrider

Yall have fun in Vegas


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 7 2009, 10:57 AM~15293522
> *Yall have fun in Vegas
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

SEE SOME OF YALL IN VEGAS !


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Oct 7 2009, 12:42 PM~15293407
> *friday n comin back tuesday
> *


COOL IM LEAVING TOMORROW AND IMA COME BACK SUNDAY NIGHT  

LOOK AT MY BARRAS :cheesy:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 7 2009, 11:03 AM~15293562
> *COOL IM LEAVING TOMORROW AND IMA COME BACK SUNDAY NIGHT
> 
> LOOK AT MY BARRAS  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


came out fucken sick :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 7 2009, 02:03 PM~15293562
> *COOL IM LEAVING TOMORROW AND IMA COME BACK SUNDAY NIGHT
> 
> LOOK AT MY BARRAS  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G+Oct 7 2009, 01:21 PM~15293667-->
> 
> 
> 
> came out fucken sick :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HELL YEAH HOMIE SALAS GETS DOWN :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Oct 7 2009, 03:15 PM~15294722
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


THANK YOU THANK YOU :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 7 2009, 06:19 PM~15296782
> *:|
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 7 2009, 08:19 PM~15296782
> *:|
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 7 2009, 07:20 PM~15296787
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 7 2009, 07:21 PM~15296797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

LMAO


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 7 2009, 03:03 PM~15293562
> *COOL IM LEAVING TOMORROW AND IMA COME BACK SUNDAY NIGHT
> 
> LOOK AT MY BARRAS  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :wow: :wow:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: sick bro !!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 7 2009, 07:20 PM~15296787
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Oct 7 2009, 11:42 AM~15293407
> *friday n comin back tuesday
> *


R U TAKIN' ME BITCH??LOL.. WUZ UP STILO!!!


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Oct 7 2009, 10:58 PM~15299928
> *R U TAKIN' ME BITCH??LOL.. WUZ UP STILO!!!
> *


you can sit on my lap on the way over there... ha wud up foe


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 7 2009, 07:41 PM~15297016
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: sick bro !!!!!
> *


SPANKZ


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 8 2009, 07:37 PM~15306706
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 8 2009, 07:07 PM~15307528
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Oct 8 2009, 10:50 AM~15302658
> *you can sit on my lap on the way over there... ha wud up foe
> *


UMM NAH!!!! :uh: LONG TIME NO SEE MIJA :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 8 2009, 10:07 PM~15307528
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


I like that car.


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 3 2009, 06:13 AM~15250209
> *im just gonna get this hat  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what site are you getting this off? been lookin for a good hat site for a good minute now.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Oct 9 2009, 12:53 AM~15309746
> *what site are you getting this off? been lookin for a good hat site for a good minute now.
> *


Lids.com


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Oct 8 2009, 08:25 PM~15308352
> *UMM NAH!!!!  :uh:  LONG TIME NO SEE MIJA  :cheesy:
> *


Ha serio foe


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## 817Lowrider

What up!


----------



## tequila sunrise

HEY robert was telling me about a bike show coming up but ONLY open to rideable bikes. anyone know about this? 

send me a pm


----------



## wsrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 5 2006, 08:36 PM~5187604
> *
> *


were can i get one of the bike stands like in the pic? :dunno:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Oct 9 2009, 08:48 AM~15310999
> *Ha serio foe
> *


Do you know anythang bout my frame?? have u seen it?...


----------



## 817Lowrider

HAPPY LATE BIRTHDAY Desiree


----------



## 817Lowrider

Happy Late Birthday Art


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+Oct 2 2009, 12:13 PM~15250209-->
> 
> 
> 
> im just gonna get this hat  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Oct 2 2009, 12:13 PM~15250216
> *I want that hat!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


????? :cheesy:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 10 2009, 11:23 PM~15322771
> *HAPPY LATE BIRTHDAY Desiree
> *


ooh why thank you :biggrin:  



tex comeing down to veags next year ??? :0


----------



## NaturalHighII

Wats up everyone, happy late bday Artie!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 12 2009, 12:16 AM~15329117
> *ooh why thank you  :biggrin:
> tex comeing down to veags next year ???  :0
> *


would like that very much.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 11 2009, 10:36 PM~15329219
> *would like that very much.
> *


then make it happen


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 12 2009, 12:40 AM~15329246
> *then make it happen
> *


Yes!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 11 2009, 11:16 PM~15329117
> *ooh why thank you  :biggrin:
> tex comeing down to veags next year ???  :0
> *


DIDNT KNOW IT WAS YOUR BIRTHDAY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## 817Lowrider

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Artistics.TX, 81.7.TX. <<<<<

Shouldnt you be going mimis?


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Drinkin Tequila!


----------



## 817Lowrider

I gotta be up at 7 tomorrow for my first day of work. but I took a 3 hour nap and cant sleep.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 11 2009, 11:19 PM~15329463
> *I gotta be up at 7 tomorrow for my first day of work. but I took a 3 hour nap and cant sleep.
> *


Congrats. Where you going to be working at now?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Oct 10 2009, 11:23 PM~15322771-->
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY LATE BIRTHDAY Desiree
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Oct 10 2009, 11:24 PM~15322781
> *Happy Late Birthday Art
> *


X2


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 12 2009, 01:46 AM~15329619
> *Congrats. Where you going to be working at now?
> *


Tech Data loading trucks.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 11 2009, 11:48 PM~15329629
> *Tech Data loading trucks.
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 7 2009, 12:03 PM~15293562
> *COOL IM LEAVING TOMORROW AND IMA COME BACK SUNDAY NIGHT
> 
> LOOK AT MY BARRAS  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they came out siick  










do i see and "A" in there?? :0 lol


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 7 2009, 11:07 AM~15293144
> *WHATS UP BASHER, EY WUEY I COULDNT WRITE BACK ON MYSPACE THAT SHIT IS ACTING UP AND TO ANSWER YOUR QUESTION YES I AM TAKEN   SORRY LOL JK, ILL GET BACK TO YOU ON THAT THE JOINING PART :biggrin:
> 
> *


fuuuck you are??  :biggrin: 

its all good player


----------



## BASH3R

just got home from vegas a couple of hours ago, i had a bad ass weekend and i think this has been one of thee best ive ever had. :biggrin: 





A's up till thee casket drops uffin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR+Oct 11 2009, 10:57 PM~15329331-->
> 
> 
> 
> DIDNT KNOW IT WAS YOUR BIRTHDAY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup every year my b day lands on the super show
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Oct 11 2009, 11:47 PM~15329626
> *X2
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

thanks for takeing pic of my bike


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 12 2009, 11:34 AM~15332172
> *:0  :biggrin:  heres a really nice person :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nosad: shes not


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 12 2009, 12:21 PM~15332514
> *:nosad: shes not
> *


i know shes not  thats why i walked away lol


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 12 2009, 12:26 PM~15332553
> *i know shes not   thats why i walked away lol
> *


 :0


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 12 2009, 12:27 PM~15332564
> *:0
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 12 2009, 11:20 AM~15331517
> *they came out siick
> do i see and "A" in there??  :0  lol
> *


THANKS FOO YOU HAD A PART IN THEM TOO  

I DONT KNOW ALL I SEE IS A "S" AND A "D" :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 12 2009, 12:36 PM~15332639
> *THANKS FOO YOU HAD A PART IN THEM TOO
> 
> I DONT KNOW ALL I SEE IS A "S" AND A "D"  :biggrin:
> *


always a pleausre to help out


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 12 2009, 11:34 AM~15332172
> *:0  :biggrin:  heres a really nice person :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


awww shit here we go again :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

LOL


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 12 2009, 06:39 PM~15335732
> *awww shit here we go again :angry:
> *


lol hey wats up glade u guys got home safe


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 12 2009, 11:34 AM~15332172
> *:0  :biggrin:  heres a really nice person :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whos that chuck wearing muthafucker in the back?? :0


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 12 2009, 06:42 PM~15335763
> *lol hey wats up glade u guys got home safe
> *


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BASH3R, mortalkombat2


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, Li'l Eder

Sup Bro


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 12 2009, 08:57 PM~15335910
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


someone buy Oso some black dickies..lol


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 12 2009, 08:28 PM~15336987
> *someone buy Oso some black dickies..lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Oct 11 2009, 11:25 PM~15329164
> *Wats up everyone, happy late bday Artie!
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

Big bad 29


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

reppin in veags


----------



## 817Lowrider

bash and styles?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 13 2009, 01:34 AM~15339658
> *bash and styles?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 13 2009, 01:34 AM~15339658
> *bash and styles?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

The happy couple


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 13 2009, 01:39 PM~15344017
> *The happy couple
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 13 2009, 02:48 PM~15344131
> *
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 13 2009, 02:50 PM~15344810
> *:roflmao:
> *


hows it going player


----------



## show-bound




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 13 2009, 05:57 PM~15345657
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Make me one fool!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 13 2009, 05:59 PM~15345674
> *Make me one fool!
> *


F U PAY ME

lol...later


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 13 2009, 06:00 PM~15345699
> *F U PAY ME
> 
> lol...later
> *


 :biggrin: But I want mine to just say TEXAS


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 13 2009, 06:02 PM~15345709
> *:biggrin:  But I want mine to just say TEXAS
> *


TOO LATE


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 13 2009, 04:11 PM~15345815
> *TOO LATE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


make me one that says family plz :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Sweet


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 13 2009, 06:12 PM~15345824
> *make me one that says family plz  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown: That played out


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 13 2009, 04:14 PM~15345846
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

boo


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 13 2009, 06:12 PM~15345824
> *make me one that says family plz  :biggrin:
> *


you tryin to get in good with pops with that one..


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 13 2009, 04:21 PM~15345881
> *you tryin to get in good with pops with that one..
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 13 2009, 06:24 PM~15345897
> *
> *


basher and ....... sitin in a tree...k i s s i n g ...lol


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 13 2009, 06:14 PM~15345846
> *:thumbsdown:  That played out
> *


yours was too now its gone...hahahhaha


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 13 2009, 04:28 PM~15345919
> *basher and ....... sitin in a tree...k i s s i n g ...lol
> *


thats the jam :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 13 2009, 06:29 PM~15345929
> *yours was too now its gone...hahahhaha
> *


huh?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 13 2009, 06:30 PM~15345944
> *huh?
> *


your pic got deleted...vilolated terms of service....


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 13 2009, 04:28 PM~15345919
> *basher and ....... sitin in a tree...k i s s i n g ...lol
> *


STILO :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 13 2009, 06:32 PM~15345961
> *STILO  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 13 2009, 06:28 PM~15345919
> *basher and ....... sitin in a tree...k i s s i n g ...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 13 2009, 04:32 PM~15345969
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound




----------



## BASH3R

come on guys dont be jealous


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 13 2009, 06:37 PM~15346017
> *come on guys dont be jealous
> *


NICE AVI! :cheesy:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 13 2009, 04:38 PM~15346025
> *NICE AVI! :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 13 2009, 04:38 PM~15346025
> *NICE AVI! :cheesy:
> *


desiree made me :angry:


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 13 2009, 04:42 PM~15346057
> *desiree made me  :angry:
> *


ASSHOLE NO I DIDNT


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

DIS ONES FOR YOU SAM


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 13 2009, 04:45 PM~15346082
> *ASSHOLE NO I DIDNT
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 13 2009, 04:46 PM~15346089
> *DIS ONES FOR YOU SAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


she made me do this one to


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 13 2009, 04:48 PM~15346100
> *she made me do this one to
> *


I DID THAT ONE FOR SAM :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 13 2009, 04:49 PM~15346116
> *I DID THAT ONE FOR SAM  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 13 2009, 06:46 PM~15346089
> *DIS ONES FOR YOU SAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PIMPADELIC!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 13 2009, 06:48 PM~15346100
> *she made me do this one to
> *


aspiring model... :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 13 2009, 04:50 PM~15346125
> *PIMPADELIC!
> *


  

SEE HE WAS REPPING IN VEAGS :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 13 2009, 04:51 PM~15346131
> *aspiring model... :biggrin:
> *


if u were with me you would see all these foo's dogging me cause of it lol


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 13 2009, 04:51 PM~15346131
> *aspiring model... :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA 
:nosad:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 13 2009, 04:51 PM~15346131
> *aspiring model... :biggrin:
> *


thats juan not me :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 13 2009, 06:52 PM~15346148
> *if u were with me you would see all these foo's dogging me cause of it lol
> *


they do get alot of attention! i always get asked "where you get your shirt"


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 13 2009, 04:55 PM~15346183
> *they do get alot of attention!  i always get asked "where you get your shirt"
> *


yuuuup, but no one asked me anything, they just had the "give me your shirt" face on


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 13 2009, 06:46 PM~15346089
> *DIS ONES FOR YOU SAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sams gonna be all like

8===D


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 13 2009, 05:41 PM~15346705
> *Sams gonna be all like
> 
> 8===D
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tequila sunrise

money's gettin tight. might have to sell the bike. how much you think i can get out of it? 

keep in mind...
-lrb feature in '96
-feature in DAILY BULLETIN newspaper-huge pic for the article
-music video for lil bow wow, "bounce with me"
-music video for jay-z "guilty till proven innocent"
-painted by mario de alba jr, MARIO'S AUTOWORKS

how much do you think i can get for it?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 13 2009, 07:35 PM~15348121
> *money's gettin tight. might have to sell the bike. how much you think i can get out of it?
> 
> keep in mind...
> -lrb feature in '96
> -feature in DAILY BULLETIN newspaper-huge pic for the article
> -music video for lil bow wow, "bounce with me"
> -music video for jay-z "guilty till proven innocent"
> -painted by mario de alba jr, MARIO'S AUTOWORKS
> 
> how much do you think i can get for it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


please dont


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

IT WAS GOOD MEETING YOU BASH3R


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## It's Johnny

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 13 2009, 07:35 PM~15348121
> *money's gettin tight. might have to sell the bike. how much you think i can get out of it?
> 
> keep in mind...
> -lrb feature in '96
> -feature in DAILY BULLETIN newspaper-huge pic for the article
> -music video for lil bow wow, "bounce with me"
> -music video for jay-z "guilty till proven innocent"
> -painted by mario de alba jr, MARIO'S AUTOWORKS
> 
> how much do you think i can get for it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


does it still look like that??


----------



## Kaos806

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 13 2009, 04:57 PM~15345657
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TAHTS A MEAN ASS DESIGN HOMIE


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Oct 14 2009, 12:50 PM~15354435
> *TAHTS A MEAN ASS DESIGN HOMIE
> *


x2


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Oct 14 2009, 01:50 PM~15354435
> *TAHTS A MEAN ASS DESIGN HOMIE
> *


make the banner like that...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 14 2009, 05:20 PM~15356695
> *make the banner like that...
> *


Lets get the ok and hell yeah.


----------



## show-bound

DOES ANYONE ELSE NEED BANNERS MADE?????????????

making some this weekend..

5 dollar a sq ft.. reg is 7

3*6= 18 sq ft 90 bones done in 5 days


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

is there a chapter in Az?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 14 2009, 08:40 PM~15359043
> *is there a chapter in Az?
> *


We had one like 2 years ago. Not any more.


----------



## Stilo-G

Wud fam!! Basher where u at badd ass weekend huh homie!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Oct 14 2009, 09:32 PM~15359726
> *Wud fam!! Basher where u at badd ass weekend huh homie!!!
> *











Im sure it was.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 14 2009, 06:38 PM~15359804
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure it was.
> *


haha i tried to get pick of me holdin basher but desi woudnt tale it :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Oct 14 2009, 09:53 PM~15360035
> *haha i tried to get pick of me holdin basher but desi woudnt tale it :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slickpanther

DONT! Money may be tight but just have a little patience... You'll come up on some bread pretty soon and when you do, you'll be happy you didn't sell it  


> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 13 2009, 07:35 PM~15348121
> *money's gettin tight. might have to sell the bike. how much you think i can get out of it?
> 
> keep in mind...
> -lrb feature in '96
> -feature in DAILY BULLETIN newspaper-huge pic for the article
> -music video for lil bow wow, "bounce with me"
> -music video for jay-z "guilty till proven innocent"
> -painted by mario de alba jr, MARIO'S AUTOWORKS
> 
> how much do you think i can get for it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Oct 14 2009, 10:16 PM~15360335
> *DONT! Money may be tight but just have a little patience... You'll come up on some bread pretty soon and when you do, you'll be happy you didn't sell it
> *


FOR REAL!!!


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 14 2009, 07:17 PM~15360348
> *FOR REAL!!!
> *


X3


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 14 2009, 04:54 PM~15357695
> *DOES ANYONE ELSE NEED BANNERS MADE?????????????
> 
> making some this weekend..
> 
> 5 dollar a sq ft.. reg is 7
> 
> 3*6= 18 sq ft 90 bones  done in 5 days
> *


ill hit you up next week about one :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Oct 14 2009, 07:32 PM~15359726
> *Wud fam!! Basher where u at badd ass weekend huh homie!!!
> *


yuppp it one sick weekend, saturday went to the barret jackson action with dez and her cousin and saw some bad ass rides, and then sunday chilled at the show repin the big A. didnt place but fuck it i was still happy with that :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 14 2009, 11:09 PM~15361199
> *ill hit you up next week about one  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 14 2009, 08:12 PM~15361247
> *yuppp it one sick weekend, saturday went to the barret jackson action with dez and her cousin and saw some bad ass rides, and then sunday chilled at the show repin the big A. didnt place but fuck it i was still happy with that  :biggrin:
> *


u forgot bout late saturday night early sunday morning  









NO ****!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

orly?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Oct 14 2009, 09:23 PM~15361447
> *u forgot bout late saturday night early sunday morning
> NO ****!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


oh yeah, saturday night, we walked the whole strip, and sunday around 3am i woke up to stilos voice :angry:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Oct 13 2009, 09:19 PM~15349503
> *IT WAS GOOD MEETING YOU BASH3R
> *


same here paulie :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 14 2009, 08:25 PM~15361479
> *oh yeah, saturday night, we walked the whole strip, and sunday around 3am i woke up to stilos voice  :angry:
> *


haha n then kicked it inside a van with me for about 3 1/2 hours haha damm no sleep


----------



## BASH3R

no **** tho... well maybe just a lil lol


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 14 2009, 08:24 PM~15361456
> *orly?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 14 2009, 09:12 PM~15361247
> *yuppp it one sick weekend, saturday went to the barret jackson action with dez and her cousin and saw some bad ass rides, and then sunday chilled at the show repin the big A. didnt place but fuck it i was still happy with that  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 14 2009, 09:30 PM~15361563
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: whens the next one??


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 14 2009, 10:28 PM~15361524
> *no **** tho... well maybe just a lil lol
> *


oh so that why you didnt want me to go huh......hahahaha whats up foo :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 14 2009, 09:33 PM~15362395
> *oh so that why you didnt want me to go huh......hahahaha whats up foo  :biggrin:
> *


Basher your a slut!!! :angry:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Oct 14 2009, 11:47 PM~15362546
> *Basher your a slut!!! :angry:
> *


 :yessad:................................................:roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

LMAO


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 14 2009, 08:38 PM~15359804
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure it was.
> *


are they holding hands.....**** :0


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 14 2009, 10:33 PM~15362395
> *oh so that why you didnt want me to go huh......hahahaha whats up foo  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha wats cracking pimp??


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Oct 14 2009, 10:47 PM~15362546
> *Basher your a slut!!! :angry:
> *


its not my fault you foo's want a piece of this.. no **** for me :happysad:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+Oct 15 2009, 09:53 AM~15364816-->
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha wats cracking pimp??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NADA JUST LOOKING FOR SOME 13 FOR MY REGAL :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BASH3R_@Oct 15 2009, 09:55 AM~15364831
> *its not my fault you you foo's want a piece of this.. no **** for me  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 15 2009, 10:13 AM~15365449
> *NADA JUST LOOKING FOR SOME 13 FOR MY REGAL  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:
> *


i got some 12" rims off a lil tiger, theyll fit your regal perfect :cheesy: 

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 15 2009, 10:55 AM~15364831
> *its not my fault you foo's want a piece of this.. no **** for me  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 15 2009, 11:25 AM~15365593
> *i got some 12" rims off a lil tiger, theyll fit your regal perfect  :cheesy:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAH LET ME TEST DRIVE THEM FIRST SO IF THEY WORK GOOD :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 15 2009, 10:52 AM~15365872
> *HAHAHAH LET ME TEST DRIVE THEM FIRST SO IF THEY WORK GOOD  :cheesy:
> *


got it :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

KEWL :cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Oct 14 2009, 10:14 AM~15354090
> *does it still look like that??
> *


top picture was taken a few weeks ago.
TEQUILA SUNRISE UP FOR SALE


----------



## 817Lowrider

Got off work. This is straight ******* work.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 15 2009, 09:01 PM~15371003
> *top picture was taken a few weeks ago.
> TEQUILA SUNRISE UP FOR SALE
> *


you better think long and hard about how much that thing could be worth


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 15 2009, 07:01 PM~15371003
> *top picture was taken a few weeks ago.
> TEQUILA SUNRISE UP FOR SALE
> *


pm sent


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 16 2009, 12:50 AM~15374021
> *pm sent
> *


 :0


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 15 2009, 09:50 PM~15374021
> *pm sent
> *


i'd be good if you pick it up, that way i can still see it around and if $ gets good again, maybe buy it back. 

not yet ready to sell, but if the situation calls for it...away goes my baby.


----------



## tequila sunrise

who is going to be at the viejitos show in rancho cucamonga? someone send me a text 909 200 5023. i'll be at work in a bit...can't get layitlow on computers at work


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 16 2009, 07:17 AM~15375825
> *i'd be good if you pick it up, that way i can still see it around and if $ gets good again, maybe buy it back.
> 
> not yet ready to sell, but if the situation calls for it...away goes my baby.
> *


well thats better then selling it to someone else.


----------



## BASH3R

http://supercustomcarshow.com/


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 16 2009, 08:17 AM~15375825
> *i'd be good if you pick it up, that way i can still see it around and if $ gets good again, maybe buy it back.
> 
> not yet ready to sell, but if the situation calls for it...away goes my baby.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## tequila sunrise

WHERE DID EVERYONE GO? 




read the first line in my sig :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 16 2009, 11:50 PM~15384691
> *WHERE DID EVERYONE GO?
> read the first line in my sig :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 17 2009, 01:50 AM~15384691
> *WHERE DID EVERYONE GO?
> read the first line in my sig :biggrin:
> *


thank god!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 17 2009, 12:35 PM~15386864
> *thank god!
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I got a job fool!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 17 2009, 04:45 PM~15388174
> *I got a job fool!
> *


HOOKING :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 17 2009, 06:05 PM~15388301
> *HOOKING :biggrin:
> *


worse. Loading trucks.


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=501737&st=20


----------



## Lil Spanks

*WHOEVER TALKS TO CASPER.........TELL HIM I SAID IM PISSED CUZ NOONES GETTING OR RECIVED ANY SHIRTS!!!!!!!!! WHAT THE F MAN................*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 17 2009, 06:30 PM~15388429
> *WHOEVER TALKS TO CASPER.........TELL HIM I SAID IM PISSED CUZ NOONES GETTING OR RECIVED ANY SHIRTS!!!!!!!!! WHAT THE F MAN................
> *


We supposed to get new shirts?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 17 2009, 03:30 PM~15388429
> *WHOEVER TALKS TO CASPER.........TELL HIM I SAID IM PISSED CUZ NOONES GETTING OR RECIVED ANY SHIRTS!!!!!!!!! WHAT THE F MAN................
> *


 :0 hmm should I go visit him its 3 min drive


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 17 2009, 04:30 PM~15388429
> *WHOEVER TALKS TO CASPER.........TELL HIM I SAID IM PISSED CUZ NOONES GETTING OR RECIVED ANY SHIRTS!!!!!!!!! WHAT THE F MAN................
> *


i got mine :dunno:
if you would of gone to joeys services you probably would of gotten them


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 17 2009, 04:09 PM~15388721
> *i got mine  :dunno:
> if you would of gone to joeys services you probably would of gotten them
> *


Yea dats when I got mine


----------



## 817Lowrider

I didnt even know we were getting new shirts. As the Texas rep I should have been contacted. I need a pm with all the details on this. I shouldn't have to here about new shirts on LayItLow. Come on guys I though we resolved these kinds of issues.


(817)991-7732 
[email protected]

Juan
Texas Prez


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 17 2009, 05:23 PM~15388828
> *I didnt even know we were getting new shirts. As the Texas rep I should have been contacted. I need a pm with all the details on this. I shouldn't have to here about new shirts on LayItLow. Come on guys I though we resolved these kinds of issues.
> (817)991-7732
> [email protected]
> 
> Juan
> Texas Prez
> *


the only thing that changed was the sleeve. i didn find out till like a week before joeys services.

but im not in charge with the shirts. its casper and jorge


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 17 2009, 07:26 PM~15388855
> *the only thing that changed was the sleeve. i didn find out till like a week before joeys services.
> 
> but im not in charge with the shirts. its casper and jorge
> *


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop

:wave: for the big "A"


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Oct 17 2009, 07:41 PM~15388960
> *:wave:  for the big "A"
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 17 2009, 03:30 PM~15388429
> *WHOEVER TALKS TO CASPER.........TELL HIM I SAID IM PISSED CUZ NOONES GETTING OR RECIVED ANY SHIRTS!!!!!!!!! WHAT THE F MAN................
> *


paid desi for mine a long time ago...still nothin. now that i'm showin more i hope i get a shirt


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Oct 17 2009, 04:41 PM~15388960
> *:wave:  for the big "A"
> *


wud up manny


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Oct 17 2009, 05:41 PM~15388960
> *:wave:  for the big "A"
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 17 2009, 06:21 PM~15389193
> *paid desi for mine a long time ago...still nothin. now that i'm showin more i hope i get a shirt
> *


youll get one, if anything casper has them.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 17 2009, 08:59 PM~15390468
> *youll get one, if anything casper has them.
> *


i think casper only has the ones ordered through him


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 17 2009, 06:21 PM~15389193
> *paid desi for mine a long time ago...still nothin. now that i'm showin more i hope i get a shirt
> *


ask george v.p thats what hes for


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 18 2009, 03:10 AM~15391306
> *ask george v.p thats what hes for
> *


whats up with the officers..why arent they handling anything...

all this buis is getting lil bit fustrating...we all got each others number..


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 18 2009, 03:18 AM~15391325
> *whats up with the officers..why arent they handling anything...
> 
> all this buis is getting lil bit fustrating...we all got each others number..
> *


you are asking the wrong person. (No disrespect) Im sure she has hella insight but its not her jobto esplain. I think we need to conference casper.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 18 2009, 03:40 AM~15391370
> *you are asking the wrong person. (No disrespect) Im sure she has hella insight but its not her jobto esplain. I think we need to conference casper.
> *


didnt answer...


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 18 2009, 01:53 AM~15391403
> *didnt answer...
> *


tried calling him the last couple of days and his phones off :angry:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 18 2009, 09:27 AM~15392441
> *tried calling him the last couple of days and his phones off  :angry:
> *


x2 n im to lazy to drice to his pad but fuckit im gona go right now tell em wud up


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Oct 18 2009, 12:06 PM~15392788
> *x2 n im to lazy to drice to his pad but fuckit im gona go right now tell em wud up
> *


gracias


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Oct 18 2009, 02:06 PM~15392788
> *x2 n im to lazy to drice to his pad but fuckit im gona go right now tell em wud up
> *


Tell him Juan is pissed :angry: 



:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 18 2009, 12:20 PM~15392830
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Art sent me these pics so I am assuming they are from a show today.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 18 2009, 12:50 PM~15392974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

look i knoe everyone is pissed about all this non communication stuff but you guys need to contact your prez thats what they are for to inform all of you guys and if they dont then there not doing a good job. 

theres alot of he said she said business that doesnt reslove anything 
1.i was only in charge to collect the money from the 1st set of shirts
2.they made new shirts witch say rip lil joey instead of rip sickone 
if you need to order them contact VICE PREZ george or casper YOUR prez 

i am not in charge of any of this and neigther is my dad
george is so CONTACT HIM!


----------



## show-bound

just so everyone knows, i made tees, hoodys, girls shirts, baby items for the west tx chap...

if anyone needs shirts i can make them with the CORRECT LETTERING!


----------



## osorivera48

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 18 2009, 05:35 PM~15394286
> *just so everyone knows, i made tees, hoodys, girls shirts, baby items for the west tx chap...
> 
> if anyone needs shirts i can make them with the CORRECT LETTERING!
> *


post a picture and let me how it looks


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by osorivera48_@Oct 18 2009, 07:44 PM~15394331
> *post a picture and let me how it looks
> *


The logo matched 100%


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by osorivera48_@Oct 18 2009, 07:44 PM~15394331
> *post a picture and let me how it looks
> *


Scanned in the orginal design from our last batch from you guys....

this logo is vector format which means its ready for TEES, BANNERS, STICKERS, CUSTOM HITCHES, PENDANTS ETC....

THE TEE GUY IS IN EL CENTRO,CA WILLING TO DO ALL THE CLUB TEES WITH A TWO WEEK TURN AROUND. HES GETTING TOGETHER WITH AN EMBOIDERY GUY FOR HATS...

I WILL SEND YOU HIS INFO IN A PM


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 18 2009, 08:33 PM~15394681
> *Scanned in the orginal design from our last batch from you guys....\
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The font on the banner is wrong.


----------



## Stilo-G

talked wit casper he said he sent the shirts to art and he should be getting them soon


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 18 2009, 08:35 PM~15394689
> *The font on the banner is wrong.
> *


I JUST PUT IT THERE FOR VISUAL PURPORSE... OURS SAY WEST TX, LUBBOCK


----------



## 817Lowrider

4 sho


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 18 2009, 02:20 PM~15392830
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


took 1st today


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 18 2009, 08:43 PM~15394760
> *took 1st today
> *


you took first with?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 18 2009, 08:54 PM~15394863
> *you took first with?
> *


Tequila Sunrise took first today.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Texas


Did yall get my PM?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 18 2009, 10:35 PM~15396205
> *Texas
> Did yall get my PM?
> *


NO!

we are taking up pre reg next week!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 18 2009, 10:57 PM~15396580
> *NO!
> 
> *


PM SENT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 18 2009, 01:20 PM~15392830
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


homies bike looks clean  took first today too :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 19 2009, 12:21 AM~15397690
> *homies bike looks clean   took first today too  :biggrin:
> *


Pics?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 18 2009, 11:34 PM~15397814
> *Pics?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

FUKKKIN SERVER


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 18 2009, 02:49 PM~15392969
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Danny Cockburn!! :roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G

:wave:
2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Stilo-G, osorivera48


----------



## joe bristol




----------



## Chucks

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Chucks, 81.7.TX.

whatsup bro, u ready for odessa?


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Oct 19 2009, 12:44 PM~15401044
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Chucks, 81.7.TX.
> 
> whatsup bro, u ready for odessa?
> *


----------



## show-bound

INNOVATIVE CUSTOMS CREW IS NOW OFFERING LOWRIDER BIKE PARTS!!!

EVERYTHING THE OTHER WEBSITES HAVE I CAN NOW GET FOR YOU!!!!


----------



## show-bound

INNOVATIVE CUSTOMS CREW IS NOW OFFERING LOWRIDER BIKE PARTS!!!

EVERYTHING THE OTHER WEBSITES HAVE I CAN NOW GET FOR YOU!!!!


----------



## show-bound

INNOVATIVE CUSTOMS CREW IS NOW OFFERING LOWRIDER BIKE PARTS!!!

EVERYTHING THE OTHER WEBSITES HAVE I CAN NOW GET FOR YOU!!!!


----------



## Stilo-G

trilple mutha fucken post


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

:wave: 
WHATS UP BASHER! JUST PASSING THRU
ARE YOU GOING TO THE SHOW IN SAN DIEGO ON NOVEMBER THE 8
THERES ALSO A BIKE AND PEDAL SHOW BY OLD MEMORIES ON OCTOBER THE
24TH IN BELL....
WANTED TO SEE IF YOU HAD ANYTHING ELSE FOR SALE THAT I OR MY BIKE MEMBERS NEED...IF YOU DO POST THEM UP IN OUR TOPIC....THANKS
AND WELL SEE YOU SOON


----------



## 817Lowrider

:happysad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

whos rolling to traffic show???


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

*I GOT THE SHIRTS CASPER*


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 19 2009, 11:27 AM~15401457
> *INNOVATIVE CUSTOMS CREW IS NOW OFFERING LOWRIDER BIKE PARTS!!!
> 
> EVERYTHING THE OTHER WEBSITES HAVE I CAN NOW GET FOR YOU!!!!
> *


what kinda of parts?? pics??


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 19 2009, 09:55 PM~15407159
> *what kinda of parts?? pics??
> *


all them china parts from fnrco.com


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 19 2009, 07:56 PM~15407177
> *all them china parts from fnrco.com
> *


if you got some orange chicken ill take some other then that no thnx :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 19 2009, 11:47 AM~15401665
> *:wave:
> WHATS UP BASHER! JUST PASSING THRU
> ARE YOU GOING TO THE SHOW IN SAN DIEGO ON NOVEMBER THE 8
> THERES ALSO A BIKE AND PEDAL SHOW BY OLD MEMORIES ON OCTOBER THE
> 24TH IN BELL....
> WANTED TO SEE IF YOU HAD ANYTHING ELSE FOR SALE THAT I OR MY BIKE MEMBERS NEED...IF YOU DO POST THEM UP IN OUR TOPIC....THANKS
> AND WELL SEE YOU SOON
> *


suup wendy  
yeah if anything ill be in san diego, but im not sure about old memories show but ioll try to go.

yeah i got some stuff for sale, ill pm you the parts i got


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 19 2009, 08:58 PM~15407191
> *if you got some orange chicken ill take some other then that no thnx  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 19 2009, 08:01 PM~15407228
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


sam make it a combo cause looks like me and artie are gonna go have dinner togther  :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 19 2009, 09:03 PM~15407252
> *sam make it a combo cause looks like me and artie are gonna go have dinner togther    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 19 2009, 09:58 PM~15407191
> *if you got some orange chicken ill take some other then that no thnx  :biggrin:
> *


TIRES??? HEADSETS...DOWN CROWNS.... ALL HEALFIED CHEEAP!!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 18 2009, 09:34 PM~15397814
> *Pics?
> *


there wasn't much at the show. i was the only 20" in my class. wasn't worth taking any pictures. supposedly there were a few other shows going on the same day. my daughter was so proud to get a participation trophy. when she saw the first place trophy her face lit up. 

both shows i busted back out to were dead as fuck. next show is TRAFFIC, but i doubt i'll make it. my other daughter is due november 3rd. so...chances are i'm going to spend time with my new baby.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 19 2009, 06:36 PM~15406914
> *I GOT THE SHIRTS CASPER
> *


xl for me!!


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 19 2009, 06:30 PM~15406810
> *whos rolling to traffic show???
> *


:wave: gona roll wit casper


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 19 2009, 07:34 PM~15407696
> *TIRES???  HEADSETS...DOWN CROWNS....  ALL HEALFIED CHEEAP!!!!
> *


pm sent


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 19 2009, 11:35 PM~15408496
> *there wasn't much at the show. i was the only 20" in my class. wasn't worth taking any pictures. supposedly there were a few other shows going on the same day. my daughter was so proud to get a participation trophy. when she saw the first place trophy her face lit up.
> 
> both shows i busted back out to were dead as fuck. next show is TRAFFIC, but i doubt i'll make it. my other daughter is due november 3rd. so...chances are i'm going to spend time with my new baby.
> *


I wasnt asking you for pics. :|
I already seen pics from the show you were at. Art sent them to me.


----------



## 817Lowrider

TTT for that molded plaque. I get mine in 2 weeks :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 19 2009, 10:14 PM~15409686
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT for that molded plaque. I get mine in 2 weeks :biggrin:
> *


O'rly?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Oct 20 2009, 02:01 AM~15410024
> *O'rly?
> *


Yah Rly


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 20 2009, 02:12 AM~15410061
> *Yah Rly
> *


gonna look good in Odessa!! :cheesy:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 19 2009, 11:12 PM~15410061
> *Yah Rly
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Oct 20 2009, 02:01 AM~15410024
> *O'rly?
> *


we are pre reg this weekend at our bi weekly meeting...sending everything in..are yall bringing anything?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 20 2009, 02:13 AM~15410064
> *gonna look good in Odessa!! :cheesy:
> *


hellz yeah!


----------



## BLAME ME




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 19 2009, 11:15 PM~15410074
> *we are pre reg this weekend at our bi weekly meeting...sending everything in..are yall bringing anything?
> *


i'll ask phil n casper tier gona show


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Oct 20 2009, 02:38 AM~15410185
> *i'll ask phil n casper tier gona show
> *


at Odessa?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 19 2009, 11:48 PM~15410211
> *at Odessa?
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Already! What day yall gonna be there?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 19 2009, 11:51 PM~15410219
> *Already! What day yall gonna be there?
> *


most likely the day before n head home the day after


----------



## 817Lowrider

cool. Looks like we will have a big turn out.
Ventura County
New Mexico
North West and San Anto TX

Crazy...


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 19 2009, 11:54 PM~15410231
> *cool. Looks like we will have a big turn out.
> Ventura County
> New Mexico
> North West and San Anto TX
> 
> Crazy...
> *


TA doin it big :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Oct 20 2009, 02:52 AM~15410224
> *most likely the day before n head home the day after
> *


yall more than welcome to stay up our way..2 hr difference... if i stay to do a mural, i will be there a couple days in that city!


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 20 2009, 04:14 PM~15409686
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT for that molded plaque. I get mine in 2 weeks :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Chucks




----------



## 81.7.TX.

T.A. ALL DAY ERRYDAY!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 21 2009, 05:24 PM~15426777
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm this bike will never stop looking good


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 21 2009, 06:36 PM~15426925
> *damm this bike will never stop looking good
> *


IS ANYBODY GOING THIS SAT TO OLD MEMOROIES SHOW??


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 21 2009, 05:55 PM~15427121
> *IS ANYBODY GOING THIS SAT TO OLD MEMOROIES SHOW??
> *


i wanna go but i doubt ill be there


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 21 2009, 06:04 PM~15427226
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


when was this?? vegas??


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 21 2009, 07:11 PM~15427302
> *when was this?? vegas??
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 21 2009, 07:36 PM~15426925
> *damm this bike will never stop looking good
> *


agreed


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 21 2009, 08:20 PM~15428156
> *agreed
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 21 2009, 08:11 PM~15428728
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thnx player


----------



## 817Lowrider

Might have an upgrade by odessa. will see if the hours at work pick up.


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 21 2009, 10:00 PM~15429468
> *Might have an upgrade by odessa. will see if the hours at work pick up.
> *



cant wait to see it bro !!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

4 sho


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:|


----------



## Chucks

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: show-bound, Chucks

what up spokesman


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 21 2009, 05:23 PM~15426761
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   Looking FirME


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Oct 22 2009, 03:19 PM~15435567
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: show-bound, Chucks
> 
> what up spokesman
> *


officer spokemans to yo son..


----------



## BASH3R

dam this bitch is on second page

it only happens once every century :0


----------



## tequila sunrise

brother being a dickhead,not helping out parents pay rent. now shit's behind. and i have to make sacrifices for the lazy fuck. model cars for sale. check out my model builds topic and let me know what model you have your eye on. TOYOTA TRUCK,65, AND BLUE ANGEL NOT FOR SALE.  this is just for starters...worse comes to worse, the bike is definately going to have to go. :angry:


----------



## BASH3R

whos going?? i might go if everything goes well


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 21 2009, 04:24 PM~15426777
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS ART, my camera was acting up.


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuck it. pm me a price on that bad boy Mike.


----------



## tequila sunrise

not yet...holding on to it 'till at least the traffic show that is literally a 10 minute drive. (would be quicker if there wasn't so many traffic lights). that's IF i can go, since my other baby is due nov. 3rd.


----------



## Kaos806

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 20 2009, 01:54 AM~15410231
> *cool. Looks like we will have a big turn out.
> Ventura County
> New Mexico
> North West and San Anto TX
> 
> Crazy...
> *


see now thats what the fuck im talkn bout roll deep


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Oct 23 2009, 10:43 AM~15444335
> *see now thats what the fuck im talkn bout roll deep
> *


Im glad yall got with sam in west tx. Yall lit a fire under his ass. He was all talking bout taking a leaf of absence before yall got down. :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 22 2009, 08:17 PM~15439747
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whos going?? i might go if everything goes well
> *


anyone?? stilo??


----------



## Kaos806

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 23 2009, 10:36 AM~15444794
> *Im glad yall got with sam in west tx. Yall lit a fire under his ass. He was all talking bout taking a leaf of absence before yall got down. :biggrin:
> *


thats all good give props to the homeboy 4 hold'n down solo but now its time to take over and wreck shop 4 da 2009 ill probably give :biggrin: u a call later bout gettn together in odessa and everybody gets to know 1 another sip sum cold ones and have pachanga homito


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 23 2009, 09:42 AM~15444849
> *anyone?? stilo??
> *


going were


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 23 2009, 08:42 AM~15444849
> *anyone?? stilo??
> *


all i see is a red X


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by erick323+Oct 23 2009, 12:46 PM~15446436-->
> 
> 
> 
> going were
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Stilo-G_@Oct 23 2009, 01:19 PM~15446726
> *all i see is a red X
> *


tomorrow old memories bike show in bell??


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP THEE ARTISTICS...GOODTIMES PASSING BY!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 23 2009, 03:56 PM~15448350
> *WUZ UP THEE ARTISTICS...GOODTIMES PASSING BY!
> *


sup pimpin how u doing?? the your homie that bought a frame off me that i still got parts and the trike kit


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 23 2009, 03:57 PM~15448357
> *sup pimpin how u doing?? the your homie that bought a frame off me that i still got parts and the trike kit
> *


HE NEVER GOT THOSE PARTS????...ILL LET MY MEMBERS KNOW TOMORROW...I STILL WANT THE CROWN!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 23 2009, 03:58 PM~15448374
> *HE NEVER GOT THOSE PARTS????...ILL LET MY MEMBERS KNOW TOMORROW...I STILL WANT THE CROWN!
> *


alright ill have some other stuff for sale too, naw he hasnt got it. 10 bucks and its yours


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 23 2009, 03:59 PM~15448383
> *alright ill have some other stuff for sale too, naw he hasnt got it. 10 bucks and its yours
> *


AIGHT SAVE IT FOR ME IMA SEE WHEN CAN I GO TO UR PAD TO PICK EM UP!!!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 23 2009, 04:00 PM~15448390
> *AIGHT SAVE IT FOR ME IMA SEE WHEN CAN I GO TO UR PAD TO PICK EM UP!!!
> *


alright, you going to the show tomorrow??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 23 2009, 04:01 PM~15448396
> *alright, you going to the show tomorrow??
> *


NAA...I GOT A MEETING


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 23 2009, 04:02 PM~15448401
> *NAA...I GOT A MEETING
> *


coo, well u got my number right?? just hit me up when u wanna come down


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 23 2009, 04:03 PM~15448412
> *coo, well u got my number right?? just hit me up when u wanna come down
> *


SEND IT AGAIN...ILL GIVE U A CALL WHEN I GET A CHANCE TO GO!...


----------



## tequila sunrise

where is everybody?


----------



## 817Lowrider

just got back from the bar.


----------



## tequila sunrise

cold beer sounds good.... :420:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 24 2009, 12:33 AM~15451664
> *cold beer sounds good.... :420:
> *


yes it was the answer. then after some taco from the truck.


----------



## BLAME ME

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 23 2009, 03:54 PM~15448333
> *tomorrow old memories bike show in bell??
> *


ur going or what!!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Oct 23 2009, 11:26 PM~15452060
> *ur going or what!!
> *


ill be there


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 23 2009, 11:29 PM~15452079
> *ill be there
> *


what :0 
who else is


----------



## 817Lowrider

what up Desi Erick and George! going on 3 years for my chap. :0


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 23 2009, 11:39 PM~15452143
> *what up Desi Erick and George! going on 3 years for my chap. :0
> *


 :0 :0 wow next your 5 anny


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Oct 23 2009, 11:33 PM~15452112
> *what  :0
> who else is
> *


idk just me that i know of


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 24 2009, 01:43 AM~15452168
> *:0  :0  wow next your 5 anny
> *


thats when the tat comes in  . When you building a bike? :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 23 2009, 11:44 PM~15452178
> *thats when the tat comes in  . When you building a bike? :biggrin:
> *


lol who told you :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 24 2009, 01:45 AM~15452188
> *lol who told you  :0
> *


 :0 thats what I like to hear!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 23 2009, 11:48 PM~15452209
> *:0  thats what I like to hear!
> *


i got something  
but i wont say nutin else :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 24 2009, 01:50 AM~15452227
> *i got something
> but i wont say nutin else  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 23 2009, 11:55 PM~15452263
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 23 2009, 11:43 PM~15452171
> *idk just me that i know of
> *


im going and see whats up with it ur taking pis or what


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Oct 23 2009, 11:57 PM~15452277
> *im going and see whats up with it ur taking pis or what
> *


yes thats what am going for


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 23 2009, 11:58 PM~15452284
> *yes thats what am going for
> *


sounds good see u tomorrow then :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Oct 23 2009, 11:26 PM~15452060
> *ur going or what!!
> *


i was but


----------



## joe bristol




----------



## show-bound

HOTEL INFO FOR ODESSA
CLICK ON HOTEL INFO!
QUALITY INN $75

SUITES
KING SIZE BED WITH PULL OUT COUCH
130/140 includes hot tub 

tejanosupercarshow.com


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Oct 23 2009, 11:11 PM~15451965
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


 :wave: Wuz up George how u been?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 24 2009, 01:41 PM~15454339
> *HOTEL INFO FOR ODESSA
> CLICK ON HOTEL INFO!
> QUALITY INN $75
> 
> SUITES
> KING SIZE BED WITH PULL OUT COUCH
> 130/140 includes hot tub
> 
> tejanosupercarshow.com
> *


reserved 5 rooms


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Chucks

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

GO COWBOYS!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Chucks




----------



## BLAME ME

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Oct 24 2009, 01:28 PM~15454906
> *:wave:  Wuz up George how u been?
> *


WHAT'S UP MONCHIS HAV HEARD FROM U IN A BIT. WHAT U UP TO? YOU GOING OUT TO THE TRFFIC SHOW? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 26 2009, 10:22 AM~15469196
> *
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion

team Lil Spanks


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 26 2009, 11:28 AM~15469247
> *team Lil Spanks
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

HERE ARE THE OFFICIAL CATEGORIES FOR TRAFFIC 4TH ANNUAL SHOW
30.S ORIGINALS, STREET ,MILD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD 
40'S ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD 
50-54 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD 
55-59 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD,FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD 
60-64 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD,FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD 
65-69 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD,FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
70'S STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
80'S STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
90'S STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
80'S LUXURYS STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
90'S LUXURYS STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
2000& ABOVE STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
IMPORTS 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
MINI TRUCKS 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
BOMB TRUCKS ORIGINALS, STREET ,MILD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD 
TRUCK 67-89 STREET, MILD ,FULL 1ST, 2ND ONLY
EL CAMINOS STREET, MILD 1ST, 2ND ONLY
NEWER DUB STYLE TRUCKS, STREET ,MILD FULL,1ST, 2ND, 3RD 
SUVS STREET ,MILD FULL,1ST, 2ND, 3RD 
HOT ROD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD,
LOW ROD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD,
SPORT BIKE MOTORCYCLE STREET, MILD, FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
HARLEY DAVIDSON MOTORCYCLE STREET, MILD, FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
*12IN. PEDAL BIKES ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD 1ST, 2ND ONLY
16IN PEDAL BIKES ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD ,FULL 1ST, 2ND ONLY
20IN PEDAL ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD FULL1ST, 2ND 3RD
26IN PEDAL BIKES 1ST, 2ND, 3RD, 
TRIKES STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, ONLY
PEDAL CARS STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST' 2ND ONLY
SPECIAL INTEREST *
FURTHEST DISTANCE
CLUB PARTICIPATION $200
BEST CAR OF SHOW $200
BEST TRUCK OF SHOW $200
MARTIN SENOUR PAINT FOR BEST PAINT $200 GIFT CERTIFICATE


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 26 2009, 02:40 PM~15471434
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE THE OFFICIAL CATEGORIES FOR TRAFFIC 4TH ANNUAL SHOW
> 30.S ORIGINALS, STREET ,MILD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 40'S ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 50-54 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 55-59 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD,FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 60-64 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD,FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 65-69 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD,FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 70'S  STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 80'S  STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 90'S  STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 80'S LUXURYS  STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 90'S LUXURYS  STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 2000& ABOVE  STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> IMPORTS 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> MINI TRUCKS 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> BOMB TRUCKS  ORIGINALS, STREET ,MILD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> TRUCK 67-89 STREET, MILD ,FULL 1ST, 2ND ONLY
> EL CAMINOS STREET, MILD 1ST, 2ND ONLY
> NEWER DUB STYLE TRUCKS, STREET ,MILD FULL,1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> SUVS  STREET ,MILD FULL,1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> HOT ROD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD,
> LOW ROD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD,
> SPORT BIKE MOTORCYCLE STREET, MILD, FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> HARLEY DAVIDSON MOTORCYCLE STREET, MILD, FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 12IN. PEDAL BIKES ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD 1ST, 2ND ONLY
> 16IN PEDAL BIKES ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD ,FULL 1ST, 2ND ONLY
> 20IN PEDAL ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD FULL1ST, 2ND  3RD
> 26IN PEDAL BIKES 1ST, 2ND, 3RD,
> TRIKES STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, ONLY
> PEDAL CARS STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST' 2ND ONLY
> SPECIAL INTEREST
> FURTHEST DISTANCE
> CLUB PARTICIPATION $200
> BEST CAR OF SHOW    $200
> BEST TRUCK OF SHOW $200
> MARTIN SENOUR PAINT FOR BEST PAINT  $200 GIFT CERTIFICATE
> *


ahhh fuck it ill go too


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 26 2009, 02:40 PM~15471434
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE THE OFFICIAL CATEGORIES FOR TRAFFIC 4TH ANNUAL SHOW
> 30.S ORIGINALS, STREET ,MILD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 40'S ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 50-54 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 55-59 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD,FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 60-64 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD,FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 65-69 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD,FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 70'S  STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 80'S  STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 90'S  STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 80'S LUXURYS  STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 90'S LUXURYS  STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 2000& ABOVE  STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> IMPORTS 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> MINI TRUCKS 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> BOMB TRUCKS  ORIGINALS, STREET ,MILD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> TRUCK 67-89 STREET, MILD ,FULL 1ST, 2ND ONLY
> EL CAMINOS STREET, MILD 1ST, 2ND ONLY
> NEWER DUB STYLE TRUCKS, STREET ,MILD FULL,1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> SUVS  STREET ,MILD FULL,1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> HOT ROD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD,
> LOW ROD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD,
> SPORT BIKE MOTORCYCLE STREET, MILD, FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> HARLEY DAVIDSON MOTORCYCLE STREET, MILD, FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 12IN. PEDAL BIKES ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD 1ST, 2ND ONLY
> 16IN PEDAL BIKES ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD ,FULL 1ST, 2ND ONLY
> 20IN PEDAL ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD FULL1ST, 2ND  3RD
> 26IN PEDAL BIKES 1ST, 2ND, 3RD,
> TRIKES STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, ONLY
> PEDAL CARS STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST' 2ND ONLY
> SPECIAL INTEREST
> FURTHEST DISTANCE
> CLUB PARTICIPATION $200
> BEST CAR OF SHOW    $200
> BEST TRUCK OF SHOW $200
> MARTIN SENOUR PAINT FOR BEST PAINT  $200 GIFT CERTIFICATE
> *


sup art u know the clown will be there


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Kaos806

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 26 2009, 08:16 PM~15474801
> *
> *


wuz up jente :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

chillen laxin after work.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Every one asleep


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 27 2009, 08:58 AM~15480714
> *Every one asleep
> *


not here


----------



## 817Lowrider

Im about to head to work. just need my fix first.


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 27 2009, 08:40 PM~15485772
> *
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 27 2009, 08:03 PM~15486099
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 27 2009, 09:13 PM~15486245
> *:nosad:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

u know


----------



## show-bound

right now all 5 rooms are booked...

i think i need to get one more for the cali guys...


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 26 2009, 02:42 PM~15472186
> *ahhh fuck it ill go too
> *


not sure if i'll be able to bring the bike or even get to go. money is EXTREMELY TIGHT since the new baby will be coming out on the 3rd


----------



## tequila sunrise

^^^just found out admission free for spectators...so i'll be there to hang out for a bit and get some pics.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 27 2009, 08:06 PM~15487758
> *^^^just found out admission free for spectators...so i'll be there to hang out for a bit and get some pics.
> *


u should bring ur bike its only $10


----------



## tequila sunrise

hmmmm,


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 26 2009, 01:40 PM~15471434
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE THE OFFICIAL CATEGORIES FOR TRAFFIC 4TH ANNUAL SHOW
> 30.S ORIGINALS, STREET ,MILD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 40'S ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 50-54 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 55-59 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD,FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 60-64 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD,FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 65-69 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD,FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 70'S  STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 80'S  STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 90'S  STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 80'S LUXURYS  STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 90'S LUXURYS  STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 2000& ABOVE  STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> IMPORTS 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> MINI TRUCKS 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> BOMB TRUCKS  ORIGINALS, STREET ,MILD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> TRUCK 67-89 STREET, MILD ,FULL 1ST, 2ND ONLY
> EL CAMINOS STREET, MILD 1ST, 2ND ONLY
> NEWER DUB STYLE TRUCKS, STREET ,MILD FULL,1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> SUVS  STREET ,MILD FULL,1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> HOT ROD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD,
> LOW ROD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD,
> SPORT BIKE MOTORCYCLE STREET, MILD, FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> HARLEY DAVIDSON MOTORCYCLE STREET, MILD, FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 12IN. PEDAL BIKES ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD 1ST, 2ND ONLY
> 16IN PEDAL BIKES ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD ,FULL 1ST, 2ND ONLY
> 20IN PEDAL ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD FULL1ST, 2ND  3RD
> 26IN PEDAL BIKES 1ST, 2ND, 3RD,
> TRIKES STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, ONLY
> PEDAL CARS STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST' 2ND ONLY
> SPECIAL INTEREST
> FURTHEST DISTANCE
> CLUB PARTICIPATION $200
> BEST CAR OF SHOW    $200
> BEST TRUCK OF SHOW $200
> MARTIN SENOUR PAINT FOR BEST PAINT  $200 GIFT CERTIFICATE
> *


whos showing got sumtin new for dis show


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 27 2009, 10:47 PM~15487473
> *right now all 5 rooms are booked...
> 
> i think i need to get one more for the cali guys...
> *


  See yall nuggas in Odessa Saturday nite!!  


Whos coming from Cali?? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:|


----------



## Chucks

:cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Oct 27 2009, 10:12 PM~15487850
> *u should bring ur bike its only $10
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Plaque should be here monday of tuesday by my calculations. :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 28 2009, 07:01 PM~15497237
> *Plaque should be here monday of tuesday by my calculations. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Oct 28 2009, 12:54 AM~15489056
> *whos showing got sumtin new for dis show
> *


get with casper and find out if that pre reg went out....im trying to organise the Odessa show, 

FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO HAVE STEPPED UP AND PRE REGED EVEN WITH YOUR BIKES IN THE BUILD PROCESS>>>THANK YOU!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 28 2009, 10:12 PM~15498062
> *get with casper and find out if that pre reg went out....im trying to organise the Odessa show,
> 
> FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO HAVE STEPPED UP AND PRE REGED EVEN WITH YOUR BIKES IN THE BUILD PROCESS>>>THANK YOU!
> *


LOL stilo was talking about the traffic show.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 28 2009, 10:15 PM~15498104
> *LOL stilo was talking about the traffic show.
> *


i quoted him because he sapposed to come with casper P E N D E J O


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 28 2009, 10:18 PM~15498136
> *i quoted him because he sapposed to come with casper P E N D E J O
> *


I no F A G!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 28 2009, 10:20 PM~15498172
> *I no F A G!
> *


is DFW PRE REGESTERING?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 28 2009, 10:25 PM~15498242
> *is DFW PRE REGESTERING?
> *


Day of. I though we talked about this?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 28 2009, 10:26 PM~15498252
> *Day of. I though we talked about this?
> *


just saying...u know the problems we had last yr..figured we do it right this yr


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 28 2009, 10:28 PM~15498280
> *just saying...u know the problems we had last yr..figured we do it right this yr
> *


We didnt have problems the year before. Isolated incident. I think we will be ok. Besides I am unable to prereg


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 28 2009, 10:30 PM~15498318
> *We didnt have problems the year before. Isolated incident. I think we will be ok. Besides I am unable to prereg
> *


??? but you can go tot the BAR :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 28 2009, 10:31 PM~15498339
> *??? but you can go tot the BAR :0
> *


Aunts birthday. Didnt spend money. family members bar.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 28 2009, 10:32 PM~15498348
> *Aunts birthday. Didnt spend money. family members bar.
> *


lmao....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 28 2009, 10:34 PM~15498367
> *lmao....
> *


Its sad really.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 28 2009, 11:38 PM~15500660
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=506687 :biggrin:


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 28 2009, 02:00 PM~15494698
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 21 2009, 04:23 PM~15426761
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin: Internet at work


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 29 2009, 03:17 PM~15506880
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=506687 :biggrin:
> *


Comgrats :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 28 2009, 07:18 PM~15498136
> *i quoted him because he sapposed to come with casper P E N D E J O
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

no nets at home :yessad:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 29 2009, 09:56 PM~15511357
> *no nets at home :yessad:
> *


Same here gota use my tias phone


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

HAPPY EARLY HALLOWEEN
HAVE A GOOD ONE AND SAFE ONE!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Thank U and the same to U.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Happy Halloween


----------



## 817Lowrider

Where my brothers at?
____________________________


Another Drunk Post
_____________________________

I just want to say that I love my club and my brothers. I am proud to be in the club I am in and would want nothing more then for us to prosper I know we had our bad times with the club hoppers and all but I do appreciate the fact that you guys gave me a chance to role with yall and am proud of my Texas Chapter and what we acomplished in our short time. Much Love


Juan

Texas Chapter 
Founder/President


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

DO YOU HAVE ANY DRUNK STATEMENTS FOR PRIME TIME CC?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Ofcourse. What I want to say to my prime time brothers in yall rollin hard and do the damn thing. With the spray paint primer and the gangster attitude we can only advance in the simple world of every daay life we call lowriding.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

SO YOU ADMIT YOURE FROM TWO CLUBS HUH...MUST BE A TEXAS THING :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 31 2009, 09:52 PM~15525918
> *Where my brothers at?
> ____________________________
> 
> 
> Another Drunk Post
> _____________________________
> 
> I just want to say that I love my club and my brothers. I am proud to be in the club I am in and would want nothing more then for us to prosper I know we had our bad times with the club hoppers and all but I do appreciate the fact that you guys gave me a chance to role with yall and am proud of my Texas Chapter and what we acomplished in our short time. Much Love
> Juan
> 
> Texas Chapter
> Founder/President
> *


whacha sippin on tonight?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 1 2009, 12:01 AM~15525965
> *SO YOU ADMIT YOURE FROM TWO CLUBS HUH...MUST BE A TEXAS THING  :0
> *


Yes I am from Prime Time C.C. and Thee Artistics B.C. :biggrin: 




LOL not really but you know its all in fun.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 31 2009, 10:01 PM~15525965
> *SO YOU ADMIT YOURE FROM TWO CLUBS HUH...MUST BE A TEXAS THING  :0
> *


im sure it is


----------



## 817Lowrider

Real Talk Thee Artistics till I am laid to rest. No Club Hoppin!!!! 


No matter how many times I joke or play. the Black and Gold Stands!


----------



## 817Lowrider

when so cal getting the new plaques?


----------



## OSO 805

ARE ANY SO CAL MEMBERS COMING TO VIEJITOS C.C CAR SHOW IN SANTA MARIA???...................BASHER GIVE ME A CALL YOU ALLREADY KNOW WHAT IT IS ABOUT.......


----------



## 817Lowrider

We have a new prospect in the North Texas DFW chapter.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 31 2009, 11:03 PM~15525975
> *whacha sippin on tonight?
> *


I was drinkin keg beer. Bud light


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 5 2006, 09:36 PM~5187604
> *
> *



this bike is one of my favorite ever


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Oct 31 2009, 09:28 PM~15526158-->
> 
> 
> 
> when so cal getting the new plaques?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whenevers anybody wants to order one i guess
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Nov 1 2009, 11:25 AM~15528747
> *I was drinkin keg beer. Bud light
> *


WATER!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

So how many Artistics are coming to Phoenix Az on dec 12 for UCE and Techniques car show?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 1 2009, 02:24 PM~15529537
> *So how many Artistics are coming to Phoenix Az on dec 12 for UCE and Techniques car show?
> *


about 4-6


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

That's what's up looking forward 2 meeting u guys.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 1 2009, 03:42 PM~15530055
> *That's what's up looking forward 2 meeting u guys.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

BABY T-shirt


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 1 2009, 07:35 PM~15530407
> *BABY T-shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that'll never fit Juan :angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 1 2009, 07:37 PM~15530423
> *that'll never fit Juan :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## INKEDCITY

Sam let me get another Camera tomorrow and I'll take Pics of the rest before I send them out ... AGAIN ... lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 1 2009, 01:25 PM~15528747
> *I was drinkin keg beer. Bud light
> *


water


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 1 2009, 06:35 PM~15530407
> *BABY T-shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The lettering in the ribbon is not the same.


----------



## 817Lowrider

North Texad DFW chap shirts will say TEXAS.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 1 2009, 06:46 PM~15531474
> *water
> *


same shit i said


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 1 2009, 10:13 PM~15532403
> *same shit i said
> *


you drink that shit too


----------



## 817Lowrider

Yall week


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 1 2009, 08:40 PM~15532677
> *you drink that shit too
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 2 2009, 09:18 AM~15535602
> *:|
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

what up homies !


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 2 2009, 11:06 AM~15537769
> *what up homies !
> *


:wave: wud up


----------



## Chucks

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

4 more hours of work.


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 31 2009, 10:07 PM~15526008
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


All the dude in NWA can rap... But besides "fuck the police" I hate that group. Way to stereotypical. NWA is a good example of recording companies exploiting the dark side of black culture.


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Ladies and Gentlemen please welcome our newest prospect to the North Texas DFW chapter Mr. slickpanther AKA My homie Jack. He will be representing with his current stretch cruiser and his project in the works... If he cares to elaborate on the project then by all means. with that being said welcome to the club homie. I am glad you are rollin with us.


----------



## BASH3R

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BASH3R, slickpanther


welcome


----------



## slickpanther

Thanks Juan. I'll be here to stay so there will be no club hoppin' and dick ridin' :thumbsdown: 
ya'll keep on the lookout for my 20" bike "dirty vegas" that will hit ya'll next year... Heres my theme.....


----------



## 817Lowrider

This image or video have been moved or deleted.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Nov 2 2009, 08:16 PM~15542174
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Juan. I'll be here to stay so there will be no no club hoppin and dick ridin'  :thumbsdown:
> ya'll keep on the lookout for my 20" bike "dirty vegas" that will hit ya'll next year... Heres my theme.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Nov 2 2009, 09:16 PM~15542174
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Juan. I'll be here to stay so there will be no club hoppin' and dick ridin'  :thumbsdown:
> ya'll keep on the lookout for my 20" bike "dirty vegas" that will hit ya'll next year... Heres my theme.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking foward to this project.... keep me busy during the holidays! :cheesy:

WELCOME TO THE CLUB!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BASH3R

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BASH3R, Contagious_1


davy?? :0


----------



## BASH3R

*got this 16" mild pixie just needs bondo work 60 bucks for you guys *


----------



## show-bound

WTF ups with Caspers phn...
anyone got a contact number for him.....


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 2 2009, 08:06 PM~15543620
> *WTF ups with Caspers phn...
> anyone got a contact number for him.....
> *


nope he randomly calls me from diffrent numbers. best way is to ask stilo to pay him a visit :angry:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 1 2009, 09:58 AM~15528325
> *ARE ANY SO CAL MEMBERS COMING TO VIEJITOS C.C CAR SHOW IN SANTA MARIA???...................BASHER GIVE ME A CALL YOU ALLREADY KNOW WHAT IT IS ABOUT.......
> *


vc chapter 4 bikes mayb 5


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 2 2009, 08:07 PM~15543635
> *nope he randomly calls me from diffrent numbers. best way is to ask stilo to pay him a visit  :angry:
> *


y u mad baby girl


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 2 2009, 10:09 PM~15543662
> *y u mad baby girl
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 2 2009, 08:09 PM~15543662
> *y u mad baby girl
> *


im not ur baby girl anymore, i heard u were riding casper :angry:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 2 2009, 08:12 PM~15543693
> *im not ur baby girl anymore, i heard u were riding casper  :angry:
> *


this is casper mija y u got ur panties in a bunch


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 2 2009, 08:12 PM~15543706
> *this is casper mija y u got ur panties in a bunch
> *


casper and stilo?? :0


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 2 2009, 08:15 PM~15543728
> *casper and stilo??  :0
> *


im building my display box ull c in traffic


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 2 2009, 08:35 PM~15543203
> *This image or video have been moved or deleted.
> *


I keep making the mistake of copying and pasting the pics, then moving em into other folders. Ok problem fixed.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+Nov 2 2009, 10:12 PM~15543693-->
> 
> 
> 
> im not ur baby girl anymore, i heard u were riding casper  :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Stilo-G_@Nov 2 2009, 10:12 PM~15543706
> *this is casper mija y u got ur panties in a bunch
> *


guess that clears up what you heard. LMAO


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 2 2009, 12:13 PM~15250216
> *I want that hat!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


will take u one in odessa casper already got his


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 2 2009, 11:45 PM~15544107
> *guess that clears up what you heard. LMAO
> *



PRE REG FOR ODESSA CUT OFF IS NOV 19

I AM WAITING ON TWO MORE REGS AND IM SENDING THEM OFF... 

TOTAL OF 5...out of the ten who are going....

rooms
1Adams Fam
2Flaco Fam
3Showbound/Chuckles
4Casper/Stilo+2
5Dres fam

anyone else needing a room needs to contact the 
Quality Inn for reservation 75 for a double queen432 333 - 3931


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 2 2009, 11:54 PM~15545047
> *will take u one in odessa casper already got his
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 2 2009, 10:00 PM~15545121
> *
> PRE REG FOR ODESSA CUT OFF IS NOV 19
> 
> I AM WAITING ON TWO MORE REGS AND IM SENDING THEM OFF...
> 
> TOTAL OF 5...out of the ten who are going....
> 
> rooms
> 1Adams Fam
> 2Flaco Fam
> 3Showbounds fam
> 4Chuckles/Casper/Stilo
> 5Dres fam
> 
> anyone else needing a room needs to contact the
> Quality Inn for reservation 75 for a double queen432 333 - 3931
> *


its 4 of us going


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 3 2009, 01:11 AM~15545275
> *its 4 of us going
> *


who wants to room with who?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Nov 3 2009, 01:00 AM~15545121-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRE REG FOR ODESSA CUT OFF IS NOV 19
> 
> I AM WAITING ON TWO MORE REGS AND IM SENDING THEM OFF...
> 
> TOTAL OF 5...out of the ten who are going....
> 
> rooms
> 1Adams Fam
> 2Flaco Fam
> 3Showbound/Chuckles
> 4Casper/Stilo+2
> 5Dres fam
> 
> anyone else needing a room needs to contact the
> Quality Inn for reservation 75 for a double queen432 333 - 3931
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> edited
> <!--QuoteBegin-Stilo-G_@Nov 3 2009, 01:11 AM~15545275
> *its 4 of us going
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Nov 2 2009, 08:33 PM~15541652-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen please welcome our newest prospect to the North Texas DFW chapter Mr. slickpanther AKA My homie Jack. He will be representing with his current stretch cruiser and his project in the works...  If he cares to elaborate on the project then by all means. with that being said welcome to the club homie. I am glad you are rollin with us.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 Jack is a cool dude!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-slickpanther_@Nov 2 2009, 09:16 PM~15542174
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Juan. I'll be here to stay so there will be no club hoppin' and dick ridin'  :thumbsdown:
> ya'll keep on the lookout for my 20" bike "dirty vegas" that will hit ya'll next year... Heres my theme.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Welcome to the Fam!  T.A. gonna rep hard 2010!!


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Nov 2 2009, 09:16 PM~15542174
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Juan. I'll be here to stay so there will be no club hoppin' and dick ridin'  :thumbsdown:
> ya'll keep on the lookout for my 20" bike "dirty vegas" that will hit ya'll next year... Heres my theme.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



welcome to the family homeboy!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

who's going to traffic show? hopefully this time i won't be showing by myself


----------



## slickpanther

Thanks for all of ya'lls support. I feel like I'm part of a big family already :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Nov 3 2009, 12:20 PM~15548432
> *Thanks for all of ya'lls support. I feel like I'm part of a big family already  :biggrin:
> *



are you going to odessa bro?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 3 2009, 09:08 AM~15548280
> *who's going to traffic show? hopefully this time i won't be showing by myself
> *


V.C chapter is showing so dont worry homie you wont be alone


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 3 2009, 11:08 AM~15548280
> *who's going to traffic show? hopefully this time i won't be showing by myself*


I done that a couple times. Aint no thing. :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 2 2009, 08:18 PM~15543767
> *im building my display box ull c in traffic
> *


ill be in san diego mah ***** :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 3 2009, 05:12 PM~15551747
> *V.C chapter is showing so dont worry homie you wont be alone
> *


*meeting at the arco gas staion bye my pad for whoevers going to traffic...we all roll together so we can get in together......*


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 3 2009, 07:04 PM~15554192
> *meeting at the arco gas staion bye my pad for whoevers going to traffic...we all roll together so we can get in together......
> *


how early we meetin 2-3 am :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

were meeting at 5:30


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 3 2009, 07:12 PM~15554283
> *were meeting at 5:30
> *


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Nov 3 2009, 01:39 PM~15550180
> *are you going to odessa bro?
> *


No :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 3 2009, 11:45 PM~15555517
> *:|
> *


agreed


----------



## 817Lowrider

for days...


----------



## BLAME ME

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 3 2009, 08:12 PM~15554283
> *were meeting at 5:30
> *


WE MEET YOU GUYS OFF OF HAVEN EXIT I'LL BE THERE AT 5:30


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## slickpanther

I was just kidding. No I wont go. My blue bike will be in pieces pretty soon and besides buying fenders, I haven't even started on my show bike. For now I'm waiting in line for a Innovative customs paint job.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Nov 4 2009, 01:58 AM~15557174
> *I was just kidding. No I wont go. My blue bike will be in pieces pretty soon and besides buying fenders, I haven't even started on my show bike. For now I'm waiting in line for a Innovative customs paint job.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Nov 4 2009, 12:58 AM~15557174
> *I was just kidding. No I wont go. My blue bike will be in pieces pretty soon and besides buying fenders, I haven't even started on my show bike. For now I'm waiting in line for a Innovative customs paint job.
> *


Its all good bro. No worries.


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 4 2009, 12:05 AM~15557220
> *
> *


So sam you ready to takle such a bold and risky task?...


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Nov 4 2009, 02:23 AM~15557321
> *So sam you ready to takle such a bold and risky task?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you already done the hard part...you know what you want...make it that mush easier for me!


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 4 2009, 12:37 AM~15557392
> *you already done the hard part...
> *


What paying the deposit? lol. Im taking my time to let the paint/ mural ideas "come to me". I think dudes mess their bikes up when they try too hard and don't let the creativity come to them. I have almost the whole bike done in my head already. Im glad I didn't draw it out yet though because I have redone the paint scheme at least 3 times in my head.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Nov 4 2009, 02:48 AM~15557453
> *What paying the deposit? lol. Im taking my time to let the paint/ mural ideas "come to me". I think dudes mess their bikes up when they try too hard and don't let the creativity come to them. I have almost the whole bike done in my head already. Im glad I didn't draw it out yet though because I have redone the paint scheme at least 3 times in my head.
> *


lol


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Nov 3 2009, 10:00 PM~15556449
> *WE MEET YOU GUYS OFF OF HAVEN EXIT I'LL BE THERE AT 5:30
> *


off the 10frwy? if so, as you get off and go north (towards the mountains for those who don't know their Wheat.) then make a right and pull in to the HILTON parking lot.


----------



## tequila sunrise

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: tequila sunrise, STiLL RAPPiN32


HI DES!! you going to traffic show?


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 4 2009, 02:12 PM~15561649
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: tequila sunrise, STiLL RAPPiN32
> HI DES!! you going to traffic show?
> *


WHATS SUP MIKE ! NO AM going to san d


----------



## 817Lowrider

Whats good peeps!


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

Almost off.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 4 2009, 07:24 PM~15564006
> *Almost off.
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> :roflmao: :roflmao:
Click to expand...


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 4 2009, 01:13 PM~15561664
> *WHATS SUP MIKE ! NO AM going to san d
> *


NEW PAGE!!
the indoor show? If so, that's a good show too.


----------



## BLAME ME

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 4 2009, 02:11 PM~15561638
> *off the 10frwy? if so, as you get off and go north (towards the mountains for those who don't know their Wheat.) then make a right and pull in to the HILTON parking lot.
> *


SEE YOU GUYS AT 5:30 BRO @ THE HILTON PARKING LOT


----------



## 817Lowrider

Any new words on them plaques?


----------



## BLAME ME

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 4 2009, 11:15 PM~15567146
> *Any new words on them plaques?
> *


THEY ARE ON THE WORKS. HOMEBOY WAS I'LL SO WORK WAS BACKED UP. I SAY IN ABOUT A WEEK OR WEK AND A HALF. I'LL KEEP YOU POSTED


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 4 2009, 03:13 PM~15561664
> *WHATS SUP MIKE ! NO AM going to san d
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Nov 5 2009, 12:53 AM~15567461
> *
> THEY ARE ON THE WORKS. HOMEBOY WAS I'LL SO WORK WAS BACKED UP. I SAY IN ABOUT A WEEK OR WEK AND A HALF. I'LL KEEP YOU POSTED
> *


4 sho.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 4 2009, 11:58 PM~15567511
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## BASH3R

im hungry


----------



## tequila sunrise

PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 5 2009, 09:23 AM~15570400
> *PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME
> *


just had some :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Chucks, *Kaos806*


whats up prez


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Sup Dog


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## Chucks

:420:


----------



## NaturalHighII

Wats going on people?


----------



## NaturalHighII

Hey whats up everyone. I have an idea. 

I would like to see if is possible to make a website for the club altogether. Something like htttp://www.theeartistics.com would be domain name.

If you wanna see my current webpages visit them

http://www.codffb.com
http://www.zambranofamily.com

Of course someone will have to pay for the domain which is about $7.50 

Let me know you guys. I can get it started ASAP


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 6 2009, 03:50 PM~15584068
> *Hey whats up everyone. I have an idea.
> 
> I would like to see if is possible to make a website for the club altogether. Something like htttp://www.theeartistics.com would be domain name.
> 
> If you wanna see my current webpages visit them
> 
> http://www.codffb.com
> http://www.zambranofamily.com
> 
> Of course someone will have to pay for the domain which is about $7.50
> 
> Let me know you guys. I can get it started ASAP
> *



thats would be cool :0


----------



## Chucks

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Chucks, osorivera48, NaturalHighII


:wave: :wave:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Nov 6 2009, 01:57 PM~15584133
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Chucks, osorivera48, NaturalHighII
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :0


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 6 2009, 03:58 PM~15584142
> *:0
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Nov 6 2009, 01:59 PM~15584155
> *:scrutinize:
> *


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 6 2009, 04:01 PM~15584165
> *
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## NaturalHighII

Btw I know Juan owns the domain so he would transfer it to me


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 6 2009, 02:08 PM~15584236
> *Btw I know Juan owns the domain so he would transfer it to me
> *


well then ask him


----------



## 817Lowrider

What it dew roger. Long time no talk. Are you still an active member? If your gonna do something with the domain then go ahead is all you. BTW thee artistics.com does not belong to me. I purchased it on behalf of the club. :biggrin:


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 6 2009, 01:50 PM~15584068
> *Hey whats up everyone. I have an idea.
> 
> I would like to see if is possible to make a website for the club altogether. Something like htttp://www.theeartistics.com would be domain name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :h5:


----------



## NaturalHighII

How about everyone begins sending me pics and info so i can get the layout done. Perhaps even have it up by Sunday Night

Send to [email protected]


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 6 2009, 07:15 PM~15586351
> *How about everyone begins sending me pics and info so i can get the layout done. Perhaps even have it up by Sunday Night
> 
> Send to [email protected]
> *


No


----------



## NaturalHighII

What do you mean no Artie?

Outline for TheeArtistics.com

*Homepage*
History
Chapters
*Calendar*
Shows
Meetings
*Car Club*
Individual Pages 
Individual Pages
Individual Pages
Individual Pages
Individual Pages
*Bike Club*
Individual Pages for Chapters 
Individual Pages for Chapters
Individual Pages for Chapters
Individual Pages for Chapters
*Affiliations*
Other Clubs
Sponsors
*Albums*
Car Shows Attended
Prizes
*Contacts*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 6 2009, 07:24 PM~15586458
> *What do you mean no Artie?
> 
> Outline for TheeArtistics.com
> 
> Homepage
> History
> Chapters
> Calendar
> Shows
> Meetings
> Car Club
> Individual Pages
> Individual Pages
> Individual Pages
> Individual Pages
> Individual Pages
> Bike Club
> Individual Pages for Chapters
> Individual Pages for Chapters
> Individual Pages for Chapters
> Individual Pages for Chapters
> Affiliations
> Other Clubs
> Sponsors
> Albums
> Car Shows Attended
> Prizes
> Contacts
> *


Im not Art fool. Im Juan and I am just messing with ya.


----------



## NaturalHighII

Oh i didnt even look at ur name, its cuz he always has stupid avatars


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## NaturalHighII

SO what good idea or what?


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 6 2009, 06:24 PM~15586458
> *What do you mean no Artie?
> 
> Outline for TheeArtistics.com
> 
> Homepage
> History
> Chapters
> Calendar
> Shows
> Meetings
> Car Club
> Individual Pages
> Individual Pages
> Individual Pages
> Individual Pages
> Individual Pages
> Bike Club
> Individual Pages for Chapters
> Individual Pages for Chapters
> Individual Pages for Chapters
> Individual Pages for Chapters
> Affiliations
> Other Clubs
> Sponsors
> Albums
> Car Shows Attended
> Prizes
> Contacts
> *


i like that 
well i have a whole bunch of pictures 
ill send them to you 
but thats only of the c.c not the bc


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 6 2009, 08:15 PM~15588055
> *i like that
> well i have a whole bunch of pictures
> ill send them to you
> but thats only of the c.c not the bc
> *


not showing the bikes any love?  j/k

not sure about traffic show. $ is REALLY tight now that i have my little one.


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 6 2009, 01:44 PM~15584017
> *Wats going on people?
> *


whats up


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 6 2009, 08:09 PM~15587467
> *SO what good idea or what?
> *


yes it is


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 6 2009, 09:41 PM~15588282
> *not showing the bikes any love?   j/k
> 
> not sure about traffic show. $ is REALLY tight now that i have my little one.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

no i mean i have some but not much


----------



## NaturalHighII

Well send them over. Ima need someone to write a history part and all.


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Nov 6 2009, 09:00 PM~15588418
> *whats up
> *


Wats up Eric


----------



## NaturalHighII

Heres the template

http://theeartistics.xtreemhost.com


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 6 2009, 10:54 PM~15588794
> *Wats up Eric
> *


nothing much :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

Cool, Desiree check out the site. Sorry for jacking ur pics.

http://theeartistics.xtreemhost.com


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 6 2009, 11:07 PM~15588908
> *Heres the template
> 
> http://theeartistics.xtreemhost.com
> *


looks good 
but i dont like the layout 
you cant see the pictures right


----------



## NaturalHighII

OHh well thats why I said it was a template. Its not the permanent one


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 6 2009, 11:22 PM~15589056
> *OHh well thats why I said it was a template. Its not the permanent one
> *


aight well its ok 
take all the pictures you want look trough my sickone photobucket.. 
and take some picrures 
oh i have a lot of pictures of the bike club from the picnic 
and the shoot i did of them


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 6 2009, 10:30 PM~15589138
> *aight well its ok
> take all the pictures you want look trough my sickone photobucket..
> and take some picrures
> oh i have a lot of pictures of the bike club from the picnic
> and the shoot i did of them
> *


Alright well tell me more or less what to put on. If you wanna check out other layouts go here
http://www.iwebtemplate.com/iweb_templates.php

Most are about $10


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 6 2009, 11:32 PM~15589159
> *Alright well tell me more or less what to put on. If you wanna check out other layouts go here
> http://www.iwebtemplate.com/iweb_templates.php
> 
> Most are about $10
> *


can you change the backround on these ???


----------



## NaturalHighII

The main back ground or the fore background? U can change anything


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 6 2009, 11:38 PM~15589203
> *The main back ground or the fore background? U can change anything
> *


it looks good the way it is right now !!!


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 6 2009, 11:48 PM~15589629
> *it looks good the way it is right now !!!
> *


Ok so I guess thats a keeper

Start sending the content my way. Or just post them up and Ill take them from there


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 7 2009, 01:03 AM~15589682
> *Ok so I guess thats a keeper
> 
> Start sending the content my way. Or just post them up and Ill take them from there
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 6 2009, 07:34 PM~15586553
> *Oh i didnt even look at ur name, its cuz he always has stupid avatars
> *


thanks. lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

hell yeah roger get down. Ill contact godaddy tomorrow about the domain.


----------



## BLAME ME

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 6 2009, 01:50 PM~15584068
> *Hey whats up everyone. I have an idea.
> 
> I would like to see if is possible to make a website for the club altogether. Something like htttp://www.theeartistics.com would be domain name.
> 
> If you wanna see my current webpages visit them
> 
> http://www.codffb.com
> http://www.zambranofamily.com
> 
> Of course someone will have to pay for the domain which is about $7.50
> 
> Let me know you guys. I can get it started ASAP
> *


HEY BRO THIS SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD IDEA, BUT MY TOUGHTS OF THIS IS TO DISCUSS TOPICS,ISSUES,PICTURES,AND IDEAS WITH MEMBERS AND MEMBERS ONLY TO APPROVE WHATS GOING TO BE ON THE SITE. REMEMBER CLUB MEMBERS ARE THE ONLY ONES TO VOTE ON IDEAS TO MOVE THINGS FORWARD IN THE CLUB. THESE ARE MY TOUGHTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Nov 7 2009, 12:37 AM~15589793
> *HEY BRO THIS SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD IDEA, BUT MY TOUGHTS OF THIS IS TO DISCUSS TOPICS,ISSUES,PICTURES,AND IDEAS WITH MEMBERS AND MEMBERS ONLY TO APPROVE WHATS GOING TO BE ON THE SITE. REMEMBER CLUB MEMBERS ARE THE ONLY ONES TO VOTE ON IDEAS TO MOVE THINGS FORWARD IN THE CLUB. THESE ARE MY TOUGHTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *



I agree 100% with you. That is why I posted it here, and Desiree being the top notch photographer she is, only compliments the elegancy of the layout. Any ideas yourself?


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 7 2009, 12:35 AM~15589780
> *hell yeah roger get down. Ill contact godaddy tomorrow about the domain.
> *



You dont need to, just when the site is done, Ill give you directions to edit where the domain points to. Basically just copy and paste some text


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 7 2009, 01:50 AM~15589840
> *I agree 100% with you. That is why I posted it here, and Desiree being the top notch photographer she is, only compliments the elegancy of the layout. Any ideas yourself?
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 6 2009, 03:50 PM~15584068
> *Hey whats up everyone. I have an idea.
> 
> I would like to see if is possible to make a website for the club altogether. Something like htttp://www.theeartistics.com would be domain name.
> 
> If you wanna see my current webpages visit them
> 
> http://www.codffb.com
> http://www.zambranofamily.com
> 
> Of course someone will have to pay for the domain which is about $7.50
> 
> Let me know you guys. I can get it started ASAP
> *


you can host at godaddy.com for like 4 bucks...add on lil extra..they can host...it, you can get the page tonight for like 12 bucks for the yr... which comes with templates...or even better hire some to put the layout together


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 7 2009, 12:54 AM~15589857
> *you can host at godaddy.com for like 4 bucks...add on lil extra..they can host...it, you can get the page tonight for like 12 bucks for the yr... which comes with templates...or even better hire some to put the layout together
> *


Yeah but its like $4/month.

Nevertheless, Im get a server soon and install here at home where Im gonna have my 2 personal sites hosted on. And once we get this one running, Ill put it there.

For now I cant go wrong with free hosting


----------



## show-bound

you can buy the domain THEEARTISTICS.COM at godaddy for 1.99 right now

by the way..what up roger..


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 7 2009, 12:58 AM~15589868
> *you can buy the domain THEEARTISTICS.COM at godaddy for 1.99 right now
> 
> by the way..what up roger..
> *


Hey whats going on 

well Juan already owns the domain. So no need to worry about that, just gotta point the domain in to different address


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 7 2009, 03:57 AM~15589866
> *Yeah but its like $4/month.
> 
> Nevertheless, Im get a server soon and install here at home where Im gonna have my 2 personal sites hosted on. And once we get this one running, Ill put it there.
> 
> For now I cant go wrong with free hosting
> *


free is good..theres enough of us to pay... :cheesy: 

i payed up for the yr...wasnt expensive at all.. like 12 dollars for everything..


----------



## NaturalHighII

Well I should get my server within the month, so those $12 can go to the tax


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 7 2009, 04:01 AM~15589880
> *Well I should get my server within the month, so those $12 can go to the tax
> *


he gots it regstered with godaddy... he just has to pay to WEBTONIGHT OPTION and its hosted...
all you would need is the password to upload and mess with the templates..

most bc pics are on the myspace


----------



## NaturalHighII

Well I do the editing offline, and then upload the files and thats it


----------



## NaturalHighII

I dont mind using GoDaddy to host but as long as someone pays and it supports FTP


----------



## tequila sunrise

absolutely NO MONEY....so no showing the bike at the show :angry:


----------



## BLAME ME

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 7 2009, 01:50 AM~15589840
> *I agree 100% with you. That is why I posted it here, and Desiree being the top notch photographer she is, only compliments the elegancy of the layout. Any ideas yourself?
> *


I WOULD RATHER DISCUSS MY OPINIONS ON THE PHONE WITH THE PERSON WHO WILL BE IN CHARGE AND NOT ON LIL TO NOT OFFEND ANYBODY. ONCE AGAIN I FEEL ANYONE THAT IS NOT A CLUB MEMBER IS NOT TO MAKE OR DECIDE WHAT WOULD BE PUT ON THE SITE. THEY CAN MAKE SUGGESTIONS FOR MEMBERS TO VOTE ON BUT NOT SAY WHAT WOULD BE PUT ON THE SITE. :0 :nicoderm: :0 :nicoderm:


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Nov 8 2009, 12:01 AM~15595905
> *I WOULD RATHER DISCUSS MY OPINIONS ON THE PHONE WITH THE PERSON WHO WILL BE IN CHARGE AND NOT ON LIL TO NOT OFFEND ANYBODY. ONCE AGAIN I FEEL ANYONE THAT IS NOT A CLUB MEMBER IS NOT TO MAKE OR DECIDE WHAT WOULD BE PUT ON THE SITE. THEY CAN MAKE SUGGESTIONS FOR MEMBERS TO VOTE ON BUT NOT SAY WHAT WOULD BE PUT ON THE SITE. :0  :nicoderm:  :0  :nicoderm:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2009, 02:49 PM~15585183
> *What it dew roger. Long time no talk. Are you still an active member? If your gonna do something with the domain then go ahead is all you. BTW thee artistics.com does not belong to me. I purchased it on behalf of the club. :biggrin:
> *


 I got word that he not allowed to make the website and he is NOT a member


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Nov 7 2009, 12:37 AM~15589793
> *HEY BRO THIS SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD IDEA, BUT MY TOUGHTS OF THIS IS TO DISCUSS TOPICS,ISSUES,PICTURES,AND IDEAS WITH MEMBERS AND MEMBERS ONLY TO APPROVE WHATS GOING TO BE ON THE SITE. REMEMBER CLUB MEMBERS ARE THE ONLY ONES TO VOTE ON IDEAS TO MOVE THINGS FORWARD IN THE CLUB. THESE ARE MY TOUGHTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


No website... N for those of u wondering no he is not an active member so as far as all his shit on here he has to take off.... And as far as the website he should just jump ahead n start doing shit without getting the proper ok from the write people not just who he thinks is the person to go trough... Me n oso already talked it over already n whe desided no it will not benefit us in any way anybody wants to c pics that's eat myspace n lil r for


----------



## BASH3R

NO WEBSITE FOR THE BIKE CLUB!!!!!!!


----------



## BASH3R

Whe didn't need one b4 whe don't need one now


----------



## 817Lowrider

I disagree but okeydokey


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 8 2009, 09:06 AM~15596890
> *Whe didn't need one b4 whe don't need one now
> *


true... beside it would be hard to kee organised anyhow..


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 8 2009, 11:27 AM~15597776
> *true... beside it would be hard to kee organised anyhow..
> *


Dats the ******* in ya! :0


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

WHAT UP HOMIES !


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 8 2009, 05:48 AM~15596850
> *No website... N for those of u wondering no he is not an active member so as far as all his shit on here he has to take off.... And as far as the website he should just jump ahead n start doing shit without getting the proper ok from the write people not just who he thinks is the person to go trough... Me n oso already talked it over already n whe desided no it will not benefit us in any way anybody wants to c pics that's eat myspace n lil r for
> *


You need to get your stuff straight Casper, this site can benefit all of us. And I wasnt asking for permission from you.

I might not be an active member, but some know the situation.

Me and George spoke a while back about why Im inactive. So if you have a problem with me still contributing to the club, PM me.


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 8 2009, 12:18 AM~15596234
> *I got word that he not allowed to make the website and he is NOT a member
> *


For those that are wondering, I am a member with an indefinite leave of absence.


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 8 2009, 08:22 AM~15597421
> *I disagree but okeydokey
> *


We've always needed one, but since now i have the skills to build one, I am offering it.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 8 2009, 08:21 PM~15601449
> *You need to get your stuff straight Casper, this site can benefit all of us. And I wasnt asking for permission from you.
> 
> I might not be an active member, but some know the situation.
> 
> Me and George spoke a while back about why Im inactive. So if you have a problem with me still contributing to the club, PM me.
> *


1) Take that shit to me
2) Inactive MEANS Inactive. NO CONTRIBUTION!!! whether it benefits the club or not.
3) Casper is the prez any suggestions from a b.c. member will need to go through him regardless if you were not asking him.

The above is all fact!


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 8 2009, 07:06 PM~15601878
> *1) Take that shit to me
> 2) Inactive MEANS Inactive. NO CONTRIBUTION!!! whether it benefits the club or not.
> 3) Casper is the prez any suggestions from a b.c. member will need to go through him regardless if you were not asking him.
> 
> The above is all fact!
> *


----------



## NaturalHighII

:uh:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Nov 8 2009, 10:11 PM~15604036
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

soo...any trophies from the traffic show today?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 8 2009, 10:42 PM~15604328
> *soo...any trophies from the traffic show today?
> *


i heard dragon wars placed 3rd today


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## Stilo-G

:0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 9 2009, 01:46 AM~15604663
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


QUEERS :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 9 2009, 12:18 PM~15609013
> *QUEERS :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: 
how was the show


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 8 2009, 11:22 AM~15597421
> *I disagree but okeydokey
> *


I agree with the disagree!! 
:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 9 2009, 02:19 PM~15609019
> *:angry:
> how was the show
> *


COOL...WHY DIDNT YOU GO...YOU HAD TO HOLD SOMEONES PURSE..LOL


----------



## Chucks

:cheesy:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 9 2009, 12:49 PM~15609317
> *COOL...WHY DIDNT YOU GO...YOU HAD TO HOLD SOMEONES PURSE..LOL
> *


 :yessad: :angry:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 9 2009, 12:03 PM~15608186
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

work work work


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 9 2009, 07:00 PM~15613731
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 9 2009, 07:03 PM~15613787
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 line up lookin good


----------



## slickpanther

> :0 line up lookin good
> [/quotThat orange truck is sittin' low! Paint chipper for real!


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Nov 9 2009, 07:15 PM~15613939
> *That orange truck is sittin' low! Paint chipper for real!
> *


yup body layin on the floor :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 9 2009, 03:22 PM~15609673
> *:yessad:  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 9 2009, 08:00 PM~15614639
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


is this in the CC?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 9 2009, 10:15 PM~15614899
> *is this in the CC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 9 2009, 08:19 PM~15614946
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 9 2009, 08:23 PM~15615008
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm beat me to it i was about to post it up


----------



## Lil Spanks

> THESES PLACED BUT HOW THE HECK THAT THE OTHERS DIDNT???


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 8 2009, 06:48 AM~15596850
> *No website... N for those of u wondering no he is not an active member so as far as all his shit on here he has to take off.... And as far as the website he should just jump ahead n start doing shit without getting the proper ok from the write people not just who he thinks is the person to go trough... Me n oso already talked it over already n whe desided no it will not benefit us in any way anybody wants to c pics that's eat myspace n lil r for
> *


 :| :happysad: ...no comment...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 9 2009, 09:15 PM~15614899
> *is this in the CC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice truck!!!! I like it  who's is it?


----------



## BLAME ME

I WOULD LIKE TO CONGRAT. ALL THE WINNERS AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW. FELIX TOOK 1ST. LAWRENCE TOOK 2ND. ART TOOK 1ST. AND I TOOK 3RD. THE BIKE CLUB ALSO TOOK TROPHIES AS WELL. I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE WHO WAS THERE AND REPRESENTED TO THE FULLEST AS ALWAYS. LETS KEEP IT GOING. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

:roflmao:


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 10 2009, 05:19 AM~15617585
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks damn good! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Nov 10 2009, 03:35 AM~15617337
> *I WOULD LIKE TO CONGRAT. ALL THE WINNERS AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW. FELIX TOOK 1ST. LAWRENCE TOOK 2ND. ART TOOK 1ST. AND I TOOK 3RD. THE BIKE CLUB ALSO TOOK TROPHIES AS WELL. I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE WHO WAS THERE AND REPRESENTED TO THE FULLEST AS ALWAYS. LETS KEEP IT GOING.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: THEE ARTISTICS !!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 9 2009, 10:15 PM~15614899
> *is this in the CC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DDDDAAAMMMNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chucks

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Nov 10 2009, 02:35 AM~15617337
> *I WOULD LIKE TO CONGRAT. ALL THE WINNERS AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW. FELIX TOOK 1ST. LAWRENCE TOOK 2ND. ART TOOK 1ST. AND I TOOK 3RD. THE BIKE CLUB ALSO TOOK TROPHIES AS WELL. I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE WHO WAS THERE AND REPRESENTED TO THE FULLEST AS ALWAYS. LETS KEEP IT GOING.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Whats going on


----------



## ogloko

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Nov 9 2009, 10:11 PM~15615669
> *Nice truck!!!! I like it    who's is it?
> *


He Will be in the club.. :h5:


----------



## ogloko

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Nov 10 2009, 01:35 AM~15617337
> *I WOULD LIKE TO CONGRAT. ALL THE WINNERS AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW. FELIX TOOK 1ST. LAWRENCE TOOK 2ND. ART TOOK 1ST. AND I TOOK 3RD. THE BIKE CLUB ALSO TOOK TROPHIES AS WELL. I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE WHO WAS THERE AND REPRESENTED TO THE FULLEST AS ALWAYS. LETS KEEP IT GOING.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



It was a really great turnout..the Wife's had a great time!!!! we were all a great big FAMILIA!!! :h5:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:h5:


----------



## spooky.NY

Nice bikes artistics


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 10 2009, 08:45 PM~15626874
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 11 2009, 09:09 AM~15632109
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Chucks




----------



## Aztecbike

KOOL TWO HOUR DRIVE TO SD IN CRIME SUSPECT. I WOULD LIKE TO CONGRATULATE. ALL THE WINNERS AT THE BIRD "SUPER INDOOR CUSTOM" SHOW. OSO TOOK 3RD AND I TOOK 2ND TWO OUT TWO NOT BAD, EY. uffin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Boy Spanker_@Nov 11 2009, 06:39 PM~15637700
> *
> *


sup dude


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown confution loves Art_@Nov 11 2009, 07:44 PM~15637757
> *sup dude
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Art Garcia_@Nov 11 2009, 06:59 PM~15637903
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Chucks

t t t :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown confution stears for queers_@Nov 11 2009, 08:19 PM~15638116
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 12 2009, 04:28 PM~15646873
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks wants to be a socio_@Nov 12 2009, 03:28 PM~15646873
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks

:h5:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown confution LIKES IT RAW_@Nov 12 2009, 07:12 PM~15648444
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 13 2009, 12:03 PM~15654829
> *
> *


meeting at the shop today...anything that needs to be passed down


----------



## ogloko

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=506047

we will be attending this show. lets all get together and have soom good pizza!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 13 2009, 05:13 PM~15657776
> *meeting at the shop today...anything that needs to be passed down
> *


yeah start taking up a collection for beer. make sure we have plenty :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 13 2009, 06:18 PM~15657818
> *yeah start taking up a collection for beer. make sure we have plenty :biggrin:
> *


Adam was sacing a KEG. sold it.... lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 13 2009, 05:19 PM~15657834
> *Adam was sacing a KEG. sold it....  lol
> *


 :biggrin: What's up with the new shirts? What the cost? Break Down?


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil spanks Socios b.c Prez_@Nov 13 2009, 04:13 PM~15657765
> *:0
> *


:0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 13 2009, 06:22 PM~15657866
> *:biggrin: What's up with the new shirts? What the cost? Break Down?
> *


8-10 bucks

we got them in...look good...

the hoodies i ordered were kinda cheap...going to get better brand


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 13 2009, 04:23 PM~15657875
> *:0
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 13 2009, 05:28 PM~15657917
> *8-10 bucks
> 
> we got them in...look good...
> 
> the hoodies i ordered were kinda cheap...going to get better brand
> *


How is the lettering in the ribbon? you fix that?


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

*NEXT GENERATION!!!*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 14 2009, 04:49 PM~15665669
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT GENERATION!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 14 2009, 03:49 PM~15665669
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT GENERATION!!!
> *


dayum homie u went from THEE ARTISTICS to STREET LIFE and now ur BAJITOS????LOL JOKE! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 14 2009, 05:20 PM~15665883
> *dayum homie u went from THEE ARTISTICS to STREET LIFE and now ur BAJITOS????LOL JOKE! :biggrin:
> *


You know how I do it. :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 14 2009, 05:20 PM~15665883
> *dayum homie u went from THEE ARTISTICS to STREET LIFE and now ur BAJITOS????LOL JOKE! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

BTW that lil homie from Bajitos was the youngest of them all. :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 14 2009, 05:44 PM~15666031
> *You know how I do it. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

What up styles


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 14 2009, 08:41 PM~15667879
> *What up styles
> *


chillen gettin ends together to hit up Texas next week :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 14 2009, 10:45 PM~15667902
> *chillen gettin ends together to hit up Texas next week :biggrin:
> *


Yall driving.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 14 2009, 08:51 PM~15667932
> *Yall driving.
> *


yup casper n i


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 14 2009, 10:54 PM~15667946
> *yup casper n i
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 14 2009, 05:58 PM~15666108
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YUP KEEP A EYE ON THIS FOOLIO :0


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 14 2009, 09:39 PM~15668256
> *
> *


hopefully my parts are down tryin to bust out sumtin new in texas


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 14 2009, 11:53 PM~15668338
> *hopefully my parts are down tryin to bust out sumtin new in texas
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 14 2009, 11:53 PM~15668338
> *hopefully my parts are down tryin to bust out sumtin new in texas
> *


sneak peak?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 14 2009, 10:02 PM~15668378
> *sneak peak?
> *


as soon as jagster sends me pics.. fully engraved schwinn forks, handle bars, sissy bar, crown, t-bar, crank, sprocket, then the rest rechromed


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 15 2009, 12:40 AM~15668645
> *as soon as jagster sends me pics.. fully engraved schwinn forks, handle bars, sissy bar, crown, t-bar, crank, sprocket, then the rest rechromed
> *


DAYMN!


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 14 2009, 11:02 PM~15668793
> *DAYMN!
> *


 :biggrin: sumtin old skool wit a twist


----------



## 817Lowrider

Already. Casper bringing his bike? Have yall heard from NM?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 14 2009, 11:12 PM~15668880
> *Already. Casper bringing his bike? Have yall heard from NM?
> *


yup wit sum new parts... my bro's 26in wit new paint.. nah havent heard anyting


----------



## 817Lowrider

Okkk


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Send me a pic of the frame. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I may not make it to Odessa after all.


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 15 2009, 10:31 PM~15674629
> *I may not make it to Odessa after all.
> *



y :dunno:


----------



## Kaos806

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 15 2009, 09:31 PM~15674629
> *I may not make it to Odessa after all.
> *


whats going on know


----------



## tequila sunrise

any toy drives or something nearby that the bike club will be going to?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Might be picking up a 66 Imp


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

Sup artisticos !!


----------



## 817Lowrider

OK. Its official. I will not be attending the show this year. I know its unfortunate but I will be there next year.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 16 2009, 12:54 PM~15679314
> *OK. Its official. I will not be attending the show this year. I know its unfortunate but I will be there next year.
> *


what happened to mandatory???


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 16 2009, 05:59 PM~15682846
> *what happened to mandatory???
> *


I know it sucks


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## Chucks

:|


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 16 2009, 09:18 AM~15678898
> *Sup artisticos !!
> *


wats cracking pimp??


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 8 2009, 06:06 AM~15596890
> *Whe didn't need one b4 whe don't need one now
> *


i didnt write this shit?? :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 17 2009, 11:55 AM~15690973
> *i didnt write this shit??  :angry:
> *


then who?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 17 2009, 09:58 AM~15691021
> *then who?
> *


caspers fatass did


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 17 2009, 11:52 AM~15690941
> *wats cracking pimp??
> *


Firme camarada right here qvo basherrr,how u been dawg


----------



## Chucks

ttt for THEE ARTISTICS


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 17 2009, 10:34 AM~15691349
> *Firme camarada right here qvo basherrr,how u been dawg
> *


ive been good pimp, just finished moving havent been on this shit for a while so i had to come to someones house to go on this to catch up lol


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 17 2009, 11:19 AM~15691192
> *caspers fatass did
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 17 2009, 12:19 PM~15691192
> *caspers fatass did
> *


 PWN3D


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 17 2009, 02:50 PM~15692639
> *:|
> *


:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 17 2009, 05:04 PM~15694025
> *:|
> *


----------



## SNAPPER818

wuts crakin homies....ey whos in THEE ARTISTICS BC TEXAS chapter? kus i might be moving der in a few months


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Nov 17 2009, 03:35 PM~15694272
> *wuts crakin homies....ey whos in THEE ARTISTICS BC TEXAS chapter? kus i might be moving der in a few months
> *


wtf?? :angry:


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Nov 17 2009, 06:35 PM~15694272
> *wuts crakin homies....ey whos in THEE ARTISTICS BC TEXAS chapter? kus i might be moving der in a few months
> *



what part of texas are you moving to?


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Nov 17 2009, 05:35 PM~15694272
> *wuts crakin homies....ey whos in THEE ARTISTICS BC TEXAS chapter? kus i might be moving der in a few months
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Nov 17 2009, 04:35 PM~15694272
> *wuts crakin homies....ey whos in THEE ARTISTICS BC TEXAS chapter? kus i might be moving der in a few months
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 17 2009, 05:30 PM~15694249
> *
> *









I mean 


:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Nov 17 2009, 05:35 PM~15694272
> *wuts crakin homies....ey whos in THEE ARTISTICS BC TEXAS chapter? kus i might be moving der in a few months
> *


We got 3 chapters here in Texas. Lubbock, Tarrant County and San Antonio. Where you moving to? There is alot of us. Hit me back with info


----------



## 817Lowrider

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, Contagious_1
:h5:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 16 2009, 08:57 AM~15678693
> *any toy drives or something nearby that the bike club will be going to?
> *


???


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 17 2009, 09:55 AM~15690973
> *i didnt write this shit??  :angry:
> *


Yea u did u wrote it when whe were in the truck at traffic waiting for oc to get to the show... Now do u remember or u still saying I did it?


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 14 2009, 11:45 PM~15667902
> *chillen gettin ends together to hit up Texas next week :biggrin:
> *



what time are yall getting to lubbock?


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 17 2009, 06:44 PM~15695664
> *We got 3 chapters here in Texas. Lubbock, Tarrant County and San Antonio. Where you moving to? There is alot of us. Hit me back with info
> *


 i think imma move around march... to houston,but i never bin der so i dont noe how far dats from yew...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 17 2009, 04:51 PM~15694339
> *wtf??  :angry:
> *


yeah foo imma move kuz we're havin pedo with feria...i tried callin yew n textin yew, but yew never pik up


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Nov 17 2009, 05:06 PM~15694533
> *what part of texas are you moving to?
> *


most likely to houston kus i got familia overder......but im not sure yet


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818+Nov 18 2009, 01:30 PM~15703937-->
> 
> 
> 
> i think imma move around march... to houston,but i never bin der so i dont noe how far dats from yew...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> South Texas. LIke 4 hours away. You would need to start your own chap. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SNAPPER818_@Nov 18 2009, 01:32 PM~15703953
> *yeah foo imma move kuz we're havin pedo with feria...i tried callin yew n textin yew, but  yew never pik up
> *


Always Texas :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 17 2009, 04:00 PM~15693358
> *ive been good pimp, just finished moving havent been on this shit for a while so i had to come to someones house to go on this to catch up lol
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> *
> 12 INCH ''LIL FAME'' IS COMING!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 10 2009, 03:19 AM~15617585
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!!!  congrats to Oso and Angel :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Nov 18 2009, 09:56 AM~15702928
> *what time are yall getting to lubbock?
> *


Sometime saturday :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 17 2009, 07:54 PM~15697430
> *???
> *


Idk last shows for this year ar texas this weekend and pheonix in december


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 19 2009, 01:24 AM~15711063
> *Sometime saturday :biggrin:
> *



cool the members out here are leaving for odessa early sat morning. but i got some things to do sat, so ill be here most of the day and ill leave for odessa about 4 or 5, hit me up when u get to town bro


----------



## Kaos806

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 19 2009, 12:24 AM~15711063
> *Sometime saturday :biggrin:
> *


IF ITS BETTER MIGHTEST WELL MEET US IN ODESSA. LBK PRES.


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 18 2009, 04:09 PM~15705972
> *South Texas. LIke 4 hours away. You would need to start your own chap. :biggrin:
> Always Texas :biggrin:
> *


  startin my own chapter sounds firme....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Nov 19 2009, 10:48 AM~15713693
> * startin my own chapter sounds firme....
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Nov 19 2009, 09:37 AM~15713121
> *IF ITS BETTER MIGHTEST WELL MEET US IN ODESSA. LBK PRES.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 18 2009, 07:52 PM~15707781
> *:0
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by I HAVE A Lil Spanks_@Nov 20 2009, 02:25 PM~15728815
> *
> *


sup art


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown confution wants 2 in the pinkey and 1 in the stinky_@Nov 20 2009, 03:50 PM~15728987
> *sup art
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 20 2009, 02:55 PM~15729026
> *
> *



what's the progress on that 12" frame?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 20 2009, 05:03 PM~15729685
> *what's the progress on that 12" frame?
> *


BODYWORK IS GETTING DONE RIGHT NOW


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 17 2009, 11:20 PM~15699915
> *Yea u did u wrote it when whe were in the truck at traffic waiting for oc to get to the show... Now do u remember or u still saying I did it?
> *


nice avi :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 20 2009, 05:21 PM~15730391
> *BODYWORK IS GETTING DONE RIGHT NOW
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 20 2009, 02:55 PM~15729026
> *
> *


lol


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## BLAME ME

:biggrin: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## BLAME ME

Plaque update:
A couple of members that iv'e spoken no whats going on. For those that dont know and are asking, the maker had a set back. What it is I dont know an did'nt feel right asking we all know a-lot of people are going through different issues in life, and dont want to give people more issues than might already have on there plate. Homeboy is a cool dude and I believe in him. Lets be patient they will be done and sent to there destination. Perfection takes time and wouldn't have want to rush him in making a poor job where many of people may have been disappointed. I will keep the members posted. Peace in the middle East :biggrin:


----------



## erick323

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Nov 21 2009, 11:13 AM~15737076
> *Plaque update:
> A couple of members that iv'e spoken no whats going on. For those that dont know and are asking, the maker had a set back. What it is I dont know an did'nt feel right asking we all know a-lot of people are going through different issues in life, and dont want to give people more issues than might already have on there plate. Homeboy is a cool dude and I believe in him. Lets be patient they will be done and sent to there destination. Perfection takes time and wouldn't have want to rush him in making a poor job where many of people may have been disappointed. I will keep the members posted. Peace in the middle East :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Live from Odessa!!  We headed to Hooters gonna get fucked up!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 21 2009, 07:15 PM~15740010
> *Live from Odessa!!   We headed to Hooters gonna get fucked up!!
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## Texas Honey

what up Artistic's in Odessa Reppn Fort Worth T.A.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## BLAME ME

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 21 2009, 08:18 PM~15740936
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU GUYS BE CAREFUL OUT.LET ME KNOW HOW HE SHOW WENT.


----------



## casper805




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

wheres fat ass wuan..


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 22 2009, 03:11 PM~15745540
> *wheres fat ass wuan..
> *


fukk you bitch ass fool. u in H town?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 22 2009, 03:42 PM~15745715
> *fukk you bitch ass fool. u in H town?
> *


no at my sis at san deigo


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 22 2009, 04:06 PM~15745859
> *no at my sis at san deigo
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

LAME


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 22 2009, 06:12 AM~15743343
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Somebody took a picture of me while I was taking a picture lol. Who took this quan?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Nov 22 2009, 05:54 PM~15746589
> *Somebody took a picture of me while I was taking a picture lol. Who took this quan?
> *


The homie alex. its on the ULC website.


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 22 2009, 05:09 PM~15746678
> *The homie alex. its on the ULC website.
> *


Whats the actual website name?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 22 2009, 05:12 PM~15746308
> *LAME
> *


queer


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Nov 22 2009, 06:58 PM~15747006
> *Whats the actual website name?
> *


www.unitedlowridercouncil.com


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 22 2009, 07:00 PM~15747018
> *queer
> *


yes u r


----------



## 817Lowrider

Darkness 3rd semi
Stilos bro 1st 26
Casper 2nd full
Adam AKA Kaos 3rd full


Congrats!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 22 2009, 07:26 PM~15747225
> *Darkness 3rd semi
> Stilos  bro 1st 26
> Casper 2nd full
> Adam AKA Kaos 3rd full
> Congrats!
> *


HELL YEAH......HOW MANY BIKES WENT AND WERE THE PICS?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 22 2009, 07:27 PM~15747242
> *HELL YEAH......HOW MANY BIKES WENT AND WERE THE PICS?
> *


6 Bikes went. Pics when the guys get back


----------



## Lil Spanks

NICEEE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 22 2009, 04:06 PM~15745859
> *no at my sis at san deigo
> *


HOW LONG YOU GONNA BE THERE


----------



## Lil Spanks

11:55p.m just got text that casper's at erics house in new mex..


----------



## eric ramos

they was here and omars bike is cali bound 
i wana finish my shit 
im inspired i just wana finish it and get it back to me and have it here to show fuck shit bitch fuck ur couch ass facessssss


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 21 2009, 10:18 PM~15740936
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 23 2009, 02:40 AM~15751320
> *they was here and omars bike is cali bound
> i wana finish my shit
> im inspired i just wana finish it and get it back to me and have it here to show fuck shit bitch fuck ur couch ass facessssss
> *


----------



## Chucks




----------



## Lil Spanks

pics


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 23 2009, 02:40 AM~15751320
> *they was here and omars bike is cali bound
> i wana finish my shit
> im inspired i just wana finish it and get it back to me and have it here to show fuck shit bitch fuck ur couch ass facessssss
> *


  i think u need to get some else to do it if u want that bad lol


----------



## Chucks




----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 22 2009, 08:26 PM~15747225
> *Darkness 3rd semi
> Stilos  bro 1st 26
> Casper 2nd full
> Adam AKA Kaos 3rd full
> Congrats!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Nov 23 2009, 09:27 AM~15752231
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think i wet my self


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 23 2009, 08:53 AM~15752400
> *i think i wet my self
> *


you always wet ur self


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 23 2009, 10:58 AM~15752431
> *you always wet ur self
> *


Quoted for Truff!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Nov 23 2009, 09:27 AM~15752231
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 23 2009, 09:09 AM~15752518
> *Quoted for Truff!!
> *


say wat


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown confution joined thee artistics b.c_@Nov 23 2009, 10:13 AM~15752535
> *say wat
> *


 :0


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks is the new Socios bike club rep in La_@Nov 23 2009, 09:14 AM~15752547
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## Chucks




----------



## Chucks

casper new tat TA


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Nov 23 2009, 12:30 PM~15754131
> *casper new tat TA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FIRME


----------



## Kaos806

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 21 2009, 09:18 PM~15740936
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATS UP GENTE GOOD TIMES IN ODESSA


----------



## Chucks

Flacos bike


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Nov 23 2009, 01:58 PM~15754542
> *WHATS UP GENTE GOOD TIMES IN ODESSA
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Nov 23 2009, 01:58 PM~15754542
> *WHATS UP GENTE GOOD TIMES IN ODESSA
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Nov 23 2009, 01:58 PM~15754542
> *WHATS UP GENTE GOOD TIMES IN ODESSA
> *


i just got home at muthafuckin 6am! STILL SMELL LIKE TITTYS!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 23 2009, 12:57 PM~15754527
> *FIRME
> *


you want one


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 23 2009, 01:24 PM~15754839
> *i just got home at muthafuckin 6am!  STILL SMELL LIKE TITTYS!
> *


let me smell your finger :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 23 2009, 03:17 PM~15755428
> *let me smell your finger :biggrin:
> *


STANKY PANKY!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

:0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 23 2009, 02:23 PM~15755479
> *STANKY PANKY!!!
> *


2 IN THE PINKY AND ONE IN THE STINKY


----------



## Lil Spanks

CASPER AND STILO MADE IT HOME


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 23 2009, 04:53 PM~15756313
> *CASPER AND STILO MADE IT HOME
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 23 2009, 01:17 PM~15755428
> *let me smell your nuts :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown confution lies to be teabaged_@Nov 23 2009, 04:05 PM~15756438
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 23 2009, 01:53 PM~15756313
> *CASPER AND STILO MADE IT HOME
> *


yup just got got in


----------



## Stilo-G

Odessa was prrobably the best show i went to this year... it was koo to meet and kik it wit da TX fam.... next time need to go to the titi bar!!!!!! damm cant believe i lost my license


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 23 2009, 04:47 PM~15756947
> *yup just got got in and got raped by casper
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 23 2009, 02:55 PM~15757045
> *:uh:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks wants to be tea bagged_@Nov 23 2009, 03:34 PM~15756784
> *
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 23 2009, 02:53 PM~15756313
> *CLOWN CONFUSION IS THE BEST I WANT TO BE A SOCIO LIKE HIM
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 23 2009, 05:55 PM~15757040
> *Odessa was prrobably the best show i went to this year... it was koo to meet and kik it wit da TX fam.... next time need to go to the titi bar!!!!!!  damm cant believe i lost my license
> *


Kool meeting you Stilo!!  

And you didnt even get no ticket from the Odessa Police Department either!!


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Nov 23 2009, 10:58 AM~15754542
> *WHATS UP GENTE GOOD TIMES IN ODESSA
> *


 :biggrin: hell yea big dawg


----------



## Lil Spanks

no pics????


----------



## 817Lowrider

Good TImes


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 23 2009, 04:10 PM~15757238
> *no pics????
> *


SEND THE PARTS FOO


----------



## 817Lowrider

I dont want to go back to work.


----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 23 2009, 06:32 PM~15758092
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Casper?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 23 2009, 09:45 PM~15759795
> *Casper?
> *


casper and stilo got one.... if i had brought more spending cash i would have gotten one


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Nov 23 2009, 08:27 AM~15752231
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOODTIMES PASSING THROUGH!!!...WUZ UP BROTHAZ!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 22 2009, 05:26 PM~15747225
> *Darkness 3rd semi
> Stilos  bro 1st 26
> Casper 2nd full
> Adam AKA Kaos 3rd full
> Congrats!
> *


whens the next show?? ill try to go


----------



## eric ramos

me>>>>> :h5: <<<<<<<art


----------



## show-bound




----------



## eric ramos

casper is wite


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 23 2009, 06:47 PM~15759817
> *casper and stilo got one.... if i had brought more spending cash i would have gotten one
> *


Ur shit was gettin paid for puto face


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 23 2009, 11:42 PM~15761586
> *casper is wite
> *


not so friendly!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 23 2009, 11:47 PM~15761665
> *Ur shit was gettin paid for puto face
> *


DAmn! i wanted the whoel plaqa


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 23 2009, 06:45 PM~15759795
> *Casper?
> *


Dat ones mine


----------



## eric ramos

hooessssssssss im bored im the new whore poster of this thread


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 23 2009, 11:49 PM~15761698
> *hooessssssssss im bored im the new whore poster of this thread
> *


get that chit situated and call me when you ready!


----------



## Lil Spanks

sam.i sent pm


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 23 2009, 08:48 PM~15761686
> *DAmn! i wanted the whoel plaqa
> *


200


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 23 2009, 10:42 PM~15761586
> *casper is wite
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 23 2009, 03:09 PM~15757213
> *Kool meeting you Stilo!!
> 
> And you didnt even get no ticket from the Odessa Police Department either!!
> *


Damm no license, insurance or registration n speedin and still didn't get a ticket dat was sum luck


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 23 2009, 08:49 PM~15761698
> *hooessssssssss im bored im the new whore poster of this thread
> *


Got damm was it cold in new mexico


----------



## eric ramos

sure is colder orita!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 23 2009, 11:02 PM~15761874
> *Got damm was it cold in new mexico
> *


you mean boonies


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 23 2009, 09:48 PM~15761692
> *Dat ones mine
> *


how much was it


----------



## Lil Spanks

he said 60 bucks


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 23 2009, 10:48 PM~15761692
> *Dat ones mine
> *


cherry


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Nov 23 2009, 09:12 PM~15762048
> *how much was it
> *


free casper paid for it


----------



## 817Lowrider

now I gotta get mine. I want mine to be a bitch holding the plaque. :0


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 23 2009, 09:07 PM~15761973
> *sure is colder orita!!!
> *


ah fuck dat


----------



## Lil Spanks

he said 60 bucks


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 23 2009, 10:15 PM~15762114
> *free casper paid for it
> *


60$ i told casper ill do the whole plaque for 30$


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 23 2009, 09:17 PM~15762138
> *now I gotta get mine. I want mine to be art holding the plaque. :0
> *


no **** :dunno:



i still wana get the plaque n get it blasted on the side of my head


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 23 2009, 11:19 PM~15762172
> *no **** :dunno:
> i still wana get the plaque n get it blasted on the side of my ass next to arts name
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G+Nov 23 2009, 11:19 PM~15762172-->
> 
> 
> 
> no **** :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what I said
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Stilo-G_@Nov 23 2009, 11:19 PM~15762172
> *i still wana get the plaque n get it blasted on the side of my head
> *


GANGSTA


----------



## eric ramos

pshhhhhhhhhhh 
casper bleed like a bitch ha 
na i saw them shits was pretty dope ....


----------



## Lil Spanks

stilo where are yo pic


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 23 2009, 09:20 PM~15762192
> *
> *


like dat every time i take a shit i'll be thinkin of u









no ****


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 23 2009, 09:22 PM~15762217
> *stilo where are yo pic
> *


didnt take a camera.. my bro got sum on his phone im get him to send dem to me for i can post up


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 23 2009, 10:19 PM~15762172
> *no **** :dunno:
> i still wana get the plaque n get it blasted on the side of my head
> *


ill do it :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 23 2009, 09:21 PM~15762213
> *pshhhhhhhhhhh
> casper bleed like a bitch ha
> na i saw them shits was pretty dope ....
> *


haha his napkin was full of blood


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Nov 23 2009, 09:24 PM~15762243
> *ill do it :biggrin:
> *


----------



## eric ramos

simon he askd for vaseline n shit ...


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 23 2009, 09:26 PM~15762264
> *simon he askd for vaseline n shit ...
> *


ha u shoulda gave him sum k-y jelly


----------



## eric ramos

to shove some anal beeds up hs ass


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323+Nov 23 2009, 11:24 PM~15762243-->
> 
> 
> 
> ill do it :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pics of your work?
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Stilo-G_@Nov 23 2009, 11:24 PM~15762244
> *haha his napkin was full of blood
> *


was that his first tat?


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 23 2009, 10:35 PM~15762417
> *pics of your work?
> was that his first tat?
> *


nope that wasent his first one


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Nov 23 2009, 11:41 PM~15762518
> *nope that wasent his first one
> *


you got some pics of your work?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 23 2009, 11:33 PM~15762375
> *to shove some anal beeds up hs ass
> *


Some times I wonder about u...


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 23 2009, 10:44 PM~15762563
> *you got some pics of your work?
> *


yeah hold on one of the last tattoos i did on my self


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 23 2009, 10:44 PM~15762563
> *you got some pics of your work?
> *




















i did this one to some guy at the shop im not a professional but i dont do fucked up work


----------



## 817Lowrider

NOT BAD.


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 23 2009, 11:03 PM~15762792
> *NOT BAD.
> *


thanks


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 23 2009, 11:08 PM~15762866
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 23 2009, 09:34 PM~15761483
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fuck I should of gone... haha Casper looks like a ***...j/k... and damn we're getting big


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Nov 2 2009, 07:16 PM~15541447
> *
> *


whatever happin to this dude???? i thought he joined?? club hopper??


----------



## Lil Spanks

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Lil Spanks, ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~, *NINETEEN.O.FOUR,* show-bound


ohhhh snapppppp


----------



## show-bound

lets get ready for next yr!!! hotel everyone wants to stay at the Elegante...

it was really important to reaserve all the room like we did, there was not any left, the hotel was booked!!! Had we had not booked rooms, we would had been shit out of luck!

Thanks for everyone who Pre Reged as well, Man movig in hella easier and no lines to stand in!! space was able to be roped offed!!! 


Thank My Pres. Adam Q for getting there early and handling up! Also WE should thank Aron for reserving Hooters for us, we had a good time! NEXT TIME WE NEED A TABLE FOR 30...hehe


Also thank ARON for helping me out the club out...moving displays and taking the bike home!!! SEEING THAT I BARLEY PICKED IT UP..lol

THANK SO CAL FOR MAKING IT DOWN<<HAD FUN DOING WHAT WE DO AND HANGIN OUT!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 24 2009, 12:45 AM~15763262
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Lil Spanks, ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~, NINETEEN.O.FOUR, show-bound
> ohhhh snapppppp
> *


SAPP


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 24 2009, 12:47 AM~15763284
> *lets get ready for next yr!!!  hotel everyone wants to stay at the Elegante...
> 
> it was really important to reaserve all the room like we did, there was not any left, the hotel was booked!!!  Had we had not booked rooms, we would had been shit out of luck!
> 
> Thanks for everyone who Pre Reged as well, Man movig in hella easier and no lines to stand in!! space was able to be roped offed!!!
> Thank My Pres. Adam Q for getting there early and handling up! Also WE should thank Aron for reserving Hooters for us, we had a good time!  NEXT TIME WE NEED A TABLE FOR 30...hehe
> *


THIS TIME COUNT ME IN  IM BRINGING THE HEAT


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 24 2009, 12:48 AM~15763293
> *SAPP
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 23 2009, 11:00 PM~15761846
> *Damm no license, insurance or registration n speedin and still didn't get a ticket dat was sum luck
> *


DAM DOGG THAT IS LUCKY I WISH IT WAS LIEK THAT OUT HERE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 24 2009, 12:45 AM~15763258
> *whatever happin to this dude???? i thought he joined?? club hopper??
> *


Yes he is down with us and not at all a club hopper far from hit.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2009, 12:49 AM~15763314
> *Yes he is down with us and not at all a club hopper far from hit.
> *


SO WHATS THE UPDATE


----------



## 817Lowrider

I have flight privileges as of January 2010. I will be in Cali with Dangerous.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 24 2009, 01:50 AM~15763323
> *SO WHATS THE UPDATE
> *


sending a frame to me soon.. :cheesy: already left a deposit


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2009, 12:51 AM~15763335
> *I have flight privileges as of  January 2010. I will be in Cali with Dangerous.
> *


U BETTER FUCKER :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 24 2009, 12:50 AM~15763323
> *SO WHATS THE UPDATE
> *


On what? What you wanna see? Homie gots 3 bikes all cruisers. 4th bike is going to get hooked up. Trust me. My ***** jack is not a half asser.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 24 2009, 12:53 AM~15763352
> *U BETTER FUCKER :angry:
> *


100 percent.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 24 2009, 12:53 AM~15763351
> *sending a frame to me soon.. :cheesy:  already left a deposit
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Would like a list of all chaps with names and bikes if possible. Just for personal record. Contact number for each chap if possibles. Prez's please hit me up.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 23 2009, 10:47 PM~15763284
> *lets get ready for next yr!!!  hotel everyone wants to stay at the Elegante...
> 
> it was really important to reaserve all the room like we did, there was not any left, the hotel was booked!!!  Had we had not booked rooms, we would had been shit out of luck!
> 
> Thanks for everyone who Pre Reged as well, Man movig in hella easier and no lines to stand in!! space was able to be roped offed!!!
> Thank My Pres. Adam Q for getting there early and handling up! Also WE should thank Aron for reserving Hooters for us, we had a good time!  NEXT TIME WE NEED A TABLE FOR 30...hehe
> Also thank ARON for helping me out the club out...moving displays and taking the bike home!!! SEEING THAT I BARLEY PICKED IT UP..lol
> 
> THANK SO CAL FOR MAKING IT DOWN<<HAD FUN DOING WHAT WE DO AND HANGIN OUT!
> *


Thanks to Tx for showing us a good time.... we straight took over hooters haha.... keep us updated on the big shows for next yeat :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2009, 12:55 AM~15763380
> *Would like a list of all chaps with names and bikes if possible. Just for personal record. Contact number for each chap if possibles. Prez's please hit me up.
> *


WHY YOU MISS ME


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 24 2009, 12:57 AM~15763413
> *WHY YOU MISS ME
> *


LAME.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn it stilo got a tat before me. errrr Im still trippen


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2009, 12:58 AM~15763425
> *LAME.
> *


YOU KNOW U DO.....XOXOX :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 24 2009, 01:56 AM~15763405
> *Thanks to Tx for showing us a good time.... we straight took over hooters haha.... keep us updated on the big shows for next yeat :biggrin:
> *


BRING YOUR FN ID NEXT TIME AND WE COULD HAVE REALLY SHOWED YA A GOOD TIME>>>NO ****


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 24 2009, 12:59 AM~15763434
> *YOU KNOW U DO.....XOXOX :biggrin:
> *


you to damn gay fool. LMAO


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 23 2009, 10:59 PM~15763437
> *BRING YOUR FN ID NEXT TIME AND WE COULD HAVE REALLY SHOWED YA A GOOD TIME>>>NO ****
> *


I brought 1 just lost dat mofo


----------



## BLAME ME

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 23 2009, 11:55 PM~15763380
> *Would like a list of all chaps with names and bikes if possible. Just for personal record. Contact number for each chap if possibles. Prez's please hit me up.
> *


CONGRAS TO ALL THE WINERS THIS WEEKEND AT THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 23 2009, 10:59 PM~15763433
> *Damn it stilo got a tat before me. errrr Im still trippen
> *


I'm still trippin on it my self


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Nov 24 2009, 02:01 AM~15763453
> *CONGRAS TO ALL THE WINERS THIS WEEKEND AT THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND. :thumbsup:
> *


JAUN could have been one he didnt go... :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 24 2009, 01:04 AM~15763480
> *I'm still trippin on it my self
> *


you gonna get it covered up in a few years. when you hop on to another club. :0 

I think instead of Thee Artistics. Ima get "NO CLUB HOPPING" TATTED!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 24 2009, 01:06 AM~15763491
> *JAUN could have been one he didnt go... :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


I have a feeling Ima here this shit all year long.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2009, 01:59 AM~15763433
> *Damn it stilo got a tat before me. errrr Im still trippen
> *


he even goes to shows :uh:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Nov 24 2009, 02:07 AM~15763502-->
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling Ima here this shit all year long.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Nov 24 2009, 02:07 AM~15763503
> *he even goes to shows :uh:
> *


POST PICS OF THE 66 :buttkick:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2009, 01:06 AM~15763497
> *you gonna get it covered up in a few years. when you hop on to another club. :0
> 
> I think instead of Thee Artistics. Ima get "NO CLUB HOPPING" TATTED!
> *


 :| :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 24 2009, 01:07 AM~15763503
> *he even goes to shows :uh:
> *


I miss 1 show and now I get hanged.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 24 2009, 01:07 AM~15763503
> *he even goes to shows :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2009, 02:06 AM~15763497
> *you gonna get it covered up in a few years. when you hop on to another club. :0
> 
> I think instead of Thee Artistics. Ima get "NO CLUB HOPPING" TATTED!
> *


SCARED!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 24 2009, 01:08 AM~15763514
> *POST PICS OF THE 66 :buttkick:
> *


She did me dirty on that deal. Oh well I was broke and still am anyway.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 24 2009, 01:08 AM~15763520
> *SCARED!
> *


Calm down killa


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2009, 02:08 AM~15763517
> *I miss 1 show and now I get hanged.
> *


YOU MISS THE ONE MONDATORY SHOW!! WE ALL TALKED ABOUT IT! PHN CALL SOON :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

***** out for blood.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 24 2009, 01:10 AM~15763530
> *YOU MISS THE ONE MONDATORY SHOW!! WE ALL TALKED ABOUT IT! PHN CALL SOON :yes:
> *


What about SA? Every one bailed on me there? I didnt bring that shit up.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 24 2009, 01:10 AM~15763530
> *YOU MISS THE ONE MONDATORY SHOW!! WE ALL TALKED ABOUT IT! PHN CALL SOON :yes:
> *


 :0 :0 ***** GONNA GET OWNED


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 24 2009, 01:11 AM~15763545
> *:0  :0  ***** GONNA GET OWNED
> *


Dont instigate.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2009, 02:11 AM~15763542
> *What about SA? Every one bailed on me there? I didnt bring that shit up.
> *


San Anto handle up...we brought it up....probation came up.


----------



## BLAME ME

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2009, 12:07 AM~15763502
> *I have a feeling Ima here this shit all year long.
> *


I THINK I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN,YOU MISS ONE EVENT OR A MEETING AND PEOPLE START ASKING QUESTIONS OR WONDERING WHATS GOING ON. BUT THEY DONT SEE WHEN YOUR OUT REPRESENTING AT SHOWS OR EVENTS ON YOUR OWN.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 24 2009, 01:13 AM~15763559
> *San Anto handle up...we brought it up....probation came up.
> *


Spoke with Casp. Nothing merits grounds for probation


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2009, 01:12 AM~15763555
> *Dont instigate.
> *


***** GETTING SHOT..PLEASE BELIVE IT


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Nov 24 2009, 01:13 AM~15763560
> *I THINK I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN,YOU MISS ONE EVENT OR A MEETING AND PEOPLE START ASKING QUESTIONS OR WONDERING WHATS GOING ON. BUT THEY DONT SEE WHEN YOUR OUT REPRESENTING AT SHOWS OR EVENTS ON YOUR OWN.   :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


George hit that shit on the nose.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2009, 01:15 AM~15763574
> *George hit that shit on the nose.
> *


XOXOXOX :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 24 2009, 01:16 AM~15763587
> *XOXOXOX :biggrin:
> *


there you go with that shit again. damn it art do you ever have anything productive to say.


----------



## BLAME ME

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 24 2009, 12:16 AM~15763587
> *XOXOXOX :biggrin:
> *


SOUND LIKE SOMBODY NEEDS A HUG :roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 23 2009, 11:16 PM~15763587
> *XOXOXOX :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Nov 24 2009, 02:13 AM~15763560
> *I THINK I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN,YOU MISS ONE EVENT OR A MEETING AND PEOPLE START ASKING QUESTIONS OR WONDERING WHATS GOING ON. BUT THEY DONT SEE WHEN YOUR OUT REPRESENTING AT SHOWS OR EVENTS ON YOUR OWN.   :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


Higher archy are held more accountable...In my opinion. Everyone was dissapointed....


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Nov 24 2009, 01:17 AM~15763605
> *SOUND LIKE SOMBODY NEEDS A HUG :roflmao:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 24 2009, 01:22 AM~15763645
> *:yessad:
> *


whos painting the 12?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2009, 01:24 AM~15763661
> *whos painting the 12?
> *


DONT KNOW YET BUT IT'LL BE IN PHX


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 24 2009, 01:26 AM~15763672
> *DONT KNOW YET BUT IT'LL BE IN PHX
> *


dont let no one steal this one.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2009, 01:26 AM~15763677
> *dont let no one steal this one.
> *


NOOOOOPPPPEEEEE


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 24 2009, 02:34 AM~15763741
> *NOOOOOPPPPEEEEE
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

ODESSA NEW PAPER ONLINE!
link

http://www.oaoa.com/sections/article/galle...39600&db=odessa


Primed and shined
Comments 1 | Recommend 0
Car show emphasizes family, good times
November 23, 2009 4:20 PM
BY LAUREN DRINKARD
Four years ago, the 1969 Chevrolet Impala was just a rusted out clunker, but that same car was literally spinning in the spotlight at the 2009 Tejano Super Car Show.

Juan Martinez Jr., who is 18 years old and just graduated from Permian High School, purchased the Impala with a goal of restoration. This year’s car show was his first solo entry and Martinez was smiling like a new dad.

"It’s my baby. I’m real proud of it," Martinez said.

The 38th annual car show featured all the elements that have made this show an Odessa staple. Food, music, and shiny modified cars, trucks, motorcycles and bikes were at every turn. The Ector County Coliseum and all surrounding buildings were filled with the custom-made rides that were primed and shined for judging. Outside, the event featured a car hopping competition.

Martinez spent a year painting, remodeling and adding details to his car. The result is multi-colored car with a shiny motor, wheels and even a loveseat for the back seat. Martinez said he cut and shaped the loveseat and reupholstered it with orange and pink to match the rest of the car’s color scheme. Even the dome light was turned into a chandelier.

Martinez’ father, Juan Martinez Sr., owns an Odessa body shop and Martinez Sr. hired his son to work in his shop. Martinez said his parents didn’t pay for anything on the car and he earned every penny that he put into the car. In addition to the job, Martinez had to learn to balance school and other activities with the remodeling of his car.

"I was up until like 2 a.m. on a lot of nights," Martinez said. "(During school) I’d work on it during my breaks."

Families and friends come together to create the custom-made rides. Thee Artistics is a 31-year-old group that has chapters throughout the U.S. and consider all members family, regardless of distance or actual blood relation. Thee Artistics create and modify bikes and cars, and attend car shows in support of other chapters of the group. Californian John Hernandez and Adam Quintanilla, from Lubbock, are members of the club and say it’s a family-oriented pastime.

"It’s family oriented to the fullest …That’s the future, right there," Quintanilla said pointing at all the children in the club.

"We try to keep their mind motivated toward a positive goal and it keeps them out of trouble," Hernandez said.

Martinez agrees. Car restoration is something that has been a part of his life since he was born and he said he’s always looked up to his father. Martinez said he and his father are working on and plan to enter a 1965 Chevrolet Impala in the 2010 car show.

"I’m just following in my dad’s footsteps," Martinez said.

http://www.oaoa.com/sections/article/galle...39600&db=odessa


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 24 2009, 12:37 AM~15763760
> *ODESSA NEW PAPER ONLINE!
> 
> http://www.oaoa.com/sections/article/galle...39600&db=odessa
> *


bad asz flik


----------



## Lil Spanks

THATS FUCKIN AWSOMEEEE


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32+Nov 24 2009, 02:39 AM~15763767-->
> 
> 
> 
> bad asz flik
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lil Spanks_@Nov 24 2009, 02:39 AM~15763773
> *THATS FUCKIN AWSOMEEEE
> *


cowboys fans! :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 24 2009, 12:43 AM~15763802
> *cowboys fans! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 24 2009, 02:46 AM~15763819
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


lol....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 24 2009, 01:37 AM~15763760
> *ODESSA NEW PAPER ONLINE!
> link
> 
> http://www.oaoa.com/sections/article/galle...39600&db=odessa
> Primed and shined
> Comments 1 | Recommend 0
> Car show emphasizes family, good times
> November 23, 2009 4:20 PM
> BY LAUREN DRINKARD
> Four years ago, the 1969 Chevrolet Impala was just a rusted out clunker, but that same car was literally spinning in the spotlight at the 2009 Tejano Super Car Show.
> 
> Juan Martinez Jr., who is 18 years old and just graduated from Permian High School, purchased the Impala with a goal of restoration. This year’s car show was his first solo entry and Martinez was smiling like a new dad.
> 
> "It’s my baby. I’m real proud of it," Martinez said.
> 
> The 38th annual car show featured all the elements that have made this show an Odessa staple. Food, music, and shiny modified cars, trucks, motorcycles and bikes were at every turn. The Ector County Coliseum and all surrounding buildings were filled with the custom-made rides that were primed and shined for judging. Outside, the event featured a car hopping competition.
> 
> Martinez spent a year painting, remodeling and adding details to his car. The result is multi-colored car with a shiny motor, wheels and even a loveseat for the back seat. Martinez said he cut and shaped the loveseat and reupholstered it with orange and pink to match the rest of the car’s color scheme. Even the dome light was turned into a chandelier.
> 
> Martinez’ father, Juan Martinez Sr., owns an Odessa body shop and Martinez Sr. hired his son to work in his shop. Martinez said his parents didn’t pay for anything on the car and he earned every penny that he put into the car. In addition to the job, Martinez had to learn to balance school and other activities with the remodeling of his car.
> 
> "I was up until like 2 a.m. on a lot of nights," Martinez said. "(During school) I’d work on it during my breaks."
> 
> Families and friends come together to create the custom-made rides. Thee Artistics is a 31-year-old group that has chapters throughout the U.S. and consider all members family, regardless of distance or actual blood relation. Thee Artistics create and modify bikes and cars, and attend car shows in support of other chapters of the group. Californian John Hernandez and Adam Quintanilla, from Lubbock, are members of the club and say it’s a family-oriented pastime.
> 
> "It’s family oriented to the fullest …That’s the future, right there," Quintanilla said pointing at all the children in the club.
> 
> "We try to keep their mind motivated toward a positive goal and it keeps them out of trouble," Hernandez said.
> 
> Martinez agrees. Car restoration is something that has been a part of his life since he was born and he said he’s always looked up to his father. Martinez said he and his father are working on and plan to enter a 1965 Chevrolet Impala in the 2010 car show.
> 
> "I’m just following in my dad’s footsteps," Martinez said.
> 
> http://www.oaoa.com/sections/article/galle...39600&db=odessa
> *


was this in print or just online?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2009, 02:58 AM~15763909
> *was this in print or just online?
> *


im sure they did a story on the show... 

LOWRIDER SCEENE SHOT FOOTAGE FOR THIER NEW LRB EXCLUSIVE DVD OF ALL THE TA BIKES!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 24 2009, 02:01 AM~15763933
> *im sure they did a story on the show...
> 
> LOWRIDER SCEENE SHOT FOOTAGE FOR THIER NEW LRB EXCLUSIVE DVD OF ALL THE TA BIKES!!
> *


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 24 2009, 01:47 AM~15763284
> *lets get ready for next yr!!!  hotel everyone wants to stay at the Elegante...
> 
> it was really important to reaserve all the room like we did, there was not any left, the hotel was booked!!!  Had we had not booked rooms, we would had been shit out of luck!
> 
> Thanks for everyone who Pre Reged as well, Man movig in hella easier and no lines to stand in!! space was able to be roped offed!!!
> Thank My Pres. Adam Q for getting there early and handling up! Also WE should thank Aaron for reserving Hooters for us, we had a good time!  NEXT TIME WE NEED A TABLE FOR 30...hehe
> Also thank AARON for helping me out the club out...moving displays and taking the bike home!!! SEEING THAT I BARLEY PICKED IT UP..lol
> 
> THANK SO CAL FOR MAKING IT DOWN<<HAD FUN DOING WHAT WE DO AND HANGIN OUT!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: * T.A. *all day everyday!!!! one big family!!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

robert was telling me about a show in corona this weekend. anyone else going? i might have some cash to take out both bikes.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Nics pics!! I cant post any!! I got alot of pics form hooters and the club place too!!


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 24 2009, 10:31 AM~15765122
> *Nics pics!! I cant post any!! I got alot of pics form hooters and the club place too!!
> *



y not ? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Nov 24 2009, 09:56 AM~15765293
> *y not ? :dunno:
> *


He dont know how to post pics.


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2009, 11:03 AM~15765337
> *He dont know how to post pics.
> *



he posted pics before, right? its all good homeboy email me the pics ill do it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Nov 24 2009, 10:22 AM~15765505
> *he posted pics before, right? its all good homeboy email me the pics ill do it
> *


That wasnt him. Dre does not really no how to use a computer.


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 23 2009, 07:32 PM~15758092
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2009, 11:24 AM~15765520
> *That wasnt him. Dre does not really no how to use a computer.
> *



its all good bro. i aint trippin well get'em posted up soon


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Nov 24 2009, 11:03 AM~15765337-->
> 
> 
> 
> He dont know how to post pics.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2009, 11:24 AM~15765520
> *That wasnt him. Dre does not really no how to use a computer.
> *


yeah not all that savy with dem der puters!  


No intranets at the house!! Damn Modem went out!! Soon as I get a new one this weekend I'll post all the pics to show Juan what he missed out on!!


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 24 2009, 11:34 AM~15765614
> *:0
> 
> yeah not all that savy with dem der puters!
> No intranets at the house!! Damn Modem went out!! Soon as I get a new one this weekend I'll post all the pics to show Juan what he missed out on!!
> *



there aint enough pics to describe all what he missed out on. its was the first time all the TEXAS chapters really really got together and cali came in for the show. nombre he missed out big time. 

so what up dre r u getting ready for us to make that trip to cali next year i know i am!!!!

















oh yeah and *TA* ALL DAY EVERYDAY


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 24 2009, 10:34 AM~15765614
> *:0
> 
> yeah not all that savy with dem der puters!
> No intranets at the house!! Damn Modem went out!! Soon as I get a new one this weekend I'll post all the pics to show Juan what he missed out on!!
> *


I was just bs.ing LOL. Hey fool I got a 20 pack. down for wednesday night?


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Nov 24 2009, 11:45 AM~15765703
> *there aint enough pics to describe all what he missed out on. its was the first time all the TEXAS chapters really really got together and cali came in for the show. nombre he missed out big time.
> 
> so what up dre r u getting ready for us to make that trip to cali next year i know i am!!!!
> oh yeah and TA ALL DAY EVERYDAY
> *


We ready!!


And yeah he gonna hear this til next year!!  


*THEE ARTISTICS TEXAS*


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 24 2009, 11:49 AM~15765745
> *We ready!!
> And yeah he gonna hear this til next year!!
> THEE ARTISTICS TEXAS
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2009, 11:48 AM~15765734
> *I was just bs.ing LOL. Hey fool I got a 20 pack. down for wednesday night?
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Dre your bike came out bad ass. Good Job and thanks for helping hold it down here in Fort Worth. With all the club hoppin and.


----------



## Chucks

hey dre how bout them horned frogs huh :cheesy:


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2009, 11:59 AM~15765828
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dre your bike came out bad ass. Good Job and thanks for helping hold it down here in Fort Worth. With all the club hoppin and.
> *



hey you didnt get the TA west texas banner in the background :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Nov 24 2009, 10:59 AM~15765841
> *hey dre how bout them horned frogs huh  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  11-0


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Nov 24 2009, 12:01 PM~15765859
> *hey you didnt get the TA west texas banner in the background  :roflmao:
> *


you was reading between the lines too, huh!! HAHA!! :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 24 2009, 12:12 PM~15765996
> *you was reading between the lines too, huh!! HAHA!!  :cheesy:
> *


bahahhahahahaaaa.....got me good on that one!


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 24 2009, 12:12 PM~15765996
> *you was reading between the lines too, huh!! HAHA!!  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 24 2009, 09:12 AM~15765996
> *you was reading between the lines too, huh!! HAHA!!  :cheesy:
> *


haha got em' good wit dat one :roflmao:


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2009, 12:02 PM~15765872
> *  11-0
> *



good luck in ur bowl game


----------



## Stilo-G

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Stilo-G, Chucks, show-bound

so who spray painted the back of sams head


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 24 2009, 07:13 AM~15764974
> *robert was telling me about a show in corona this weekend. anyone else going? i might have some cash to take out both bikes.
> *


any idea SO CAL guys?


----------



## Kaos806

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2009, 01:09 AM~15763522
> *She did me dirty on that deal. Oh well I was broke and still am anyway.
> *


dont worry ill send a pic of mine


----------



## Kaos806

> Dre your bike came out bad ass. Good Job and thanks for helping hold it down here in Fort Worth. With all the club hoppin and.
> [/quoe] be specific


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 24 2009, 03:41 PM~15768947
> *any idea SO CAL guys?
> *


too far


----------



## 817Lowrider

Whats up Fools.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 24 2009, 02:41 PM~15768947
> *any idea SO CAL guys?
> *


Casper, my bro n I might make it out


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 25 2009, 10:18 AM~15776831
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Kaos806

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 24 2009, 10:51 AM~15765765
> *
> *


wuz up dre how was the road trip back


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Nov 25 2009, 11:41 AM~15777078
> *wuz up dre how was the road trip back
> *


Fuckin sucked got pulled over in Weatherford for speeding!! :angry:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 25 2009, 08:42 AM~15777092
> *Fuckin sucked got pulled over in Weatherford for speeding!!  :angry:
> *


 :0 where u as lucky as me


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 25 2009, 10:42 AM~15777092
> *Fuckin sucked got pulled over in Weatherford for speeding!!  :angry:
> *


OWNED


----------



## 68 CHEVY

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 25 2009, 10:56 AM~15777228
> *:biggrin:
> *


BUTT SECKS


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 25 2009, 11:42 AM~15777092
> *Fuckin sucked got pulled over in Weatherford for speeding!!  :angry:
> *


theres a DPS trining center right there....i leave that bitch on cruise control rolling pass there!


----------



## Stilo-G

FUCk YEA!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 25 2009, 11:00 AM~15777271
> *theres a DPS trining center right there....i leave that bitch on cruise control rolling pass there!
> *


Dre got a heavy foot. Cops love him. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 25 2009, 11:03 AM~15777296
> *FUCk YEA!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those yours? :0


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 25 2009, 09:04 AM~15777306
> *Those yours?  :0
> *


 :biggrin: yup


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 25 2009, 12:03 PM~15777298
> *Dre got a heavy foot. Cops love him. :biggrin:
> *


they do have a man crush on me!! :angry: Even got a date from them mofos!! :angry:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 25 2009, 09:11 AM~15777370
> *they do have a man crush on me!!  :angry: Even got a date from them mofos!!  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G+Nov 25 2009, 11:05 AM~15777315-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: yup
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very nice.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-81.7.TX._@Nov 25 2009, 11:11 AM~15777370
> *they do have a man crush on me!!  :angry: Even got a date from them mofos!!  :angry:
> *


Damn all the way to weatherford.


----------



## Kaos806

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 25 2009, 11:03 AM~15777296
> *FUCk YEA!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


them are clean was the price on something like that


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 24 2009, 10:13 PM~15774381
> *Casper, my bro n I might make it out
> *


robert called me, and said no trophies on the toy drive. not worth me taking 2 bikes out there with my blown head gasket. too much of a hassle and get nothing to show for it.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Nov 25 2009, 09:23 AM~15777494
> *them are clean was the price on something like that
> *


its 750 for engraving chroming and pics dont show the rest of my parts that are being chromed


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 25 2009, 11:03 AM~15777296
> *FUCk YEA!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


niceeeeeee


----------



## eric ramos

nice engraving same fuker who did caspers shit?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 25 2009, 10:46 AM~15778384
> *nice engraving same fuker who did caspers shit?
> *


yup same guy


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 25 2009, 12:03 PM~15777296
> *FUCk YEA!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks good!


----------



## Stilo-G

now i gota get my frame to paint


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 25 2009, 11:42 AM~15777092
> *Fuckin sucked got pulled over in Weatherford for speeding!!  :angry:
> *



that sucks bro :angry:


----------



## 68 CHEVY

:biggrin: :thumbsup: whats it take to be in the family THEE ARTISTICS pm me thanks


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 25 2009, 02:23 PM~15778751
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup: whats it take to be in the family THEE ARTISTICS pm me thanks
> *


 :uh: NO!


----------



## 68 CHEVY

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 25 2009, 01:33 PM~15778856
> *i wish i was the shit and thats y i dogg on people for no reason
> *


thanks anyways but wouldnt u want to get more members in no matter how big ur club is as long as the rides are nice


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 25 2009, 02:43 PM~15778935
> *Cause im a big ass titty baby and cant take a joke!!
> *


 :0


----------



## 68 CHEVY

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 25 2009, 01:49 PM~15778996
> *:0
> *


that was agood one i didnt expect that one you got me


----------



## Chucks

ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 25 2009, 01:23 PM~15778751
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup: whats it take to be in the family THEE ARTISTICS pm me thanks
> *


1) Get the EXCLUSIVE tat off your arm
2) 3 Show Winners with custom parts. (NO CHINA) with at least 1 rad
3) FULL DISPLAYS
4) Move out of Indiana
5)GOOD LUCK


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 25 2009, 04:11 PM~15780269
> *1) Get the EXCLUSIVE tat off your arm
> 2) 3 Show Winners with custom parts. (NO CHINA) with at least 1 rad
> 3)  FULL DISPLAYS
> 4) Move out of Indiana
> 5)GOOD LUCK
> 
> *


IS THAT CLUB EVEN STILL AROUND :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 25 2009, 04:24 PM~15780381
> *IS THAT CLUB EVEN STILL AROUND :0  :0
> *


Yes and they are good people.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 25 2009, 05:25 PM~15780397
> *Yes and they are good people.
> *


you got a couple of folks upset bout your antics and your constant bashing on club hoppers...majority of this chap came from another club....just a heads up...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 25 2009, 04:11 PM~15780269
> *1) Get the EXCLUSIVE tat off your arm
> 2) 3 Show Winners with custom parts. (NO CHINA) with at least 1 rad
> 3)  FULL DISPLAYS
> 4) Move out of Indiana
> 5)GOOD LUCK
> 
> *


WHERES YOURS THEN?


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 25 2009, 04:22 PM~15780973
> *WHERES YOURS THEN?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 25 2009, 05:22 PM~15780973
> *WHERES YOURS THEN?
> *


OWNED :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 25 2009, 03:22 PM~15780973
> *WHERES YOURS THEN?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

Best show this year.. It was good to meet all of u gotti should have been there.. Wish whe could have stayed longer... Next year will make it down there twice.... And anyone wanting to go to japan supersjow next year better start saving up cause will b there for shire.... Txs thanks for showing us around will let u guys know bout the show u guys wana come down to if everything goes well whe should have 24 show winning bikes at that show.. Now who's stopping is? TA all day


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 25 2009, 04:47 PM~15781840
> *Best show this year.. It was good to meet all of u gotti should have been there.. Wish whe could have stayed longer... Next year will make it down there twice.... And anyone wanting to go to japan supersjow next year better start saving up cause will b there for shire.... Txs thanks for showing us around will let u guys know bout the show u guys wana come down to if everything goes well whe should have 24 show winning bikes at that show.. Now who's stopping is? TA all day
> *


wud up mija


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 25 2009, 06:47 PM~15781840
> *Best show this year.. It was good to meet all of u gotti should have been there.. Wish whe could have stayed longer... Next year will make it down there twice.... And anyone wanting to go to japan supersjow next year better start saving up cause will b there for shire.... Txs thanks for showing us around will let u guys know bout the show u guys wana come down to if everything goes well whe should have 24 show winning bikes at that show.. Now who's stopping is? TA all day
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 68 CHEVY

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 25 2009, 04:11 PM~15780269
> *1) Get the EXCLUSIVE tat off your arm
> 2) 3 Show Winners with custom parts. (NO CHINA) with at least 1 rad
> 3)  FULL DISPLAYS
> 4) Move out of Indiana
> 5)GOOD LUCK
> 
> *


man its a good thing u dnt run the club or else we would all be fat and lame naw j/p nice neck juan gotti j/p  well when i talk to casper well c what happens :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 25 2009, 04:30 PM~15780455
> *you got a couple of folks upset bout your antics and your constant bashing on club hoppers...majority of this chap came from another club....just a heads up...
> *


Old news. We good.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 25 2009, 05:22 PM~15780973
> *WHERES YOURS THEN?
> *


Here in Texas


----------



## 68 CHEVY

happy thanksgiving everyone


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 25 2009, 07:22 PM~15782061
> *man its a good thing u dnt run the club or else we would all be fat and lame naw j/p nice neck juan gotti j/p   well when i talk to casper well c what happens :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 68 CHEVY

man you really dont want me in the club huh  j/p its koo just share ur feelings and quit actin like ur crushin on me and let me know


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 25 2009, 07:42 PM~15782342
> *man you really dont want me in the club huh  j/p its koo just share ur feelings and quit actin like ur crushin on me and let me know
> *


If you know our club history then you would know why I am weiry on opening new chaps. Especially on the other side of the country. I thought you just started your club? What happen?


----------



## 68 CHEVY

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 25 2009, 07:47 PM~15782393
> *If you know our club history then you would know why I am weiry on opening new chaps. Especially on the other side of the country.  I thought you just started your club? What happen?
> *


i did it didnt seem like it was going anywhere but things change and i understand about the club history chapters come and go its just the chance you take but loyal members dont go anywhere but thanks for lettin me show my interest i didnt think it was gonna happen it was worth the shot happy thanksgiving guys


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 25 2009, 07:51 PM~15782451
> *i did it didnt seem like it was going anywhere but things change and i understand about the club history chapters come and go its just the chance you take but loyal members dont go anywhere but thanks for lettin me show my interest i didnt think it was gonna happen it was worth the shot happy thanksgiving guys
> *


Build a bike. then give casper a call


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805+Nov 25 2009, 05:47 PM~15781840-->
> 
> 
> 
> Best show this year.. It was good to meet all of u gotti should have been there.. Wish whe could have stayed longer... Next year will make it down there twice.... And anyone wanting to go to japan supersjow next year better start saving up cause will b there for shire.... Txs thanks for showing us around will let u guys know bout the show u guys wana come down to if everything goes well whe should have 24 show winning bikes at that show.. Now who's stopping is? TA all day
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lil Spanks_@Nov 25 2009, 06:16 PM~15782018
> *:uh:
> *


X805


----------



## 68 CHEVY

shit bro i got bikes worthy shit i build cars too


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32+Nov 25 2009, 05:22 PM~15780982-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Lil [email protected] 25 2009, 05:37 PM~15781144
> *OWNED :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BASH3R_@Nov 25 2009, 05:40 PM~15781174
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THANK YOU THANK YOU :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 25 2009, 06:54 PM~15782496
> *ahit bro i got bikes worthy shit i build cars too
> *


I think it makes you look bad when you been in your club for a few days/weeks/months and your ready to go to another club. Most people think your not serious when you do that. No ones going to let you join like that. Take some time to yourself and build your bike. Go to some shows and maybe after a year or two set yourself up with a club.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 25 2009, 07:56 PM~15782517
> *THANK YOU THANK YOU  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## 817Lowrider

Back to Work.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 25 2009, 07:57 PM~15782536
> *I think it makes you look bad when you been in your club for a few days/weeks/months and your ready to go to another club. Most people think your not serious when you do that. No ones going to let you join like that. Take some time to yourself and build your bike. Go to some shows and maybe after a year or two set yourself up with a club.
> *


ON THE REALS


----------



## Texas Honey

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 25 2009, 05:47 PM~15781840
> *Best show this year.. It was good to meet all of u gotti should have been there.. Wish whe could have stayed longer... Next year will make it down there twice.... And anyone wanting to go to japan supersjow next year better start saving up cause will b there for shire.... Txs thanks for showing us around will let u guys know bout the show u guys wana come down to if everything goes well whe should have 24 show winning bikes at that show.. Now who's stopping is? TA all day
> *


 it was nice too meet u stilo and angel hit us up to come to Cali to rep so hows that Texas ink healing¿ ,....


----------



## Texas Honey

Adam,Nicki,Flaco,and Joanne sorry not sure how she spells it it was good to meet you all cant wait till you all come to Foro's ......SAM you too were going to party show ya ll how we roll


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Texas Honey_@Nov 25 2009, 06:16 PM~15782761
> *it was nice too meet u stilo and angel hit us up to come to Cali to rep so hows that Texas ink healing¿ ,....
> *


texas ink suks my arms all infected haha jk healin up good


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 25 2009, 08:22 PM~15782061
> *man its a good thing u dnt run the club or else we would all be fat and lame naw j/p nice neck juan gotti j/p   well when i talk to casper well c what happens :biggrin:
> *


actually im in charge of recruitment as per new chaps... :biggrin: 

then i get the ok from casper...


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks confusion_@Nov 25 2009, 04:37 PM~15781144
> *OWNED :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 25 2009, 09:50 PM~15783731
> *actually im in charge of recruitment... :biggrin:
> 
> then i get the ok from casper...
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

Bout to take my bike apart for the first time in months.


----------



## 68 CHEVY

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 25 2009, 11:17 PM~15784865
> *Bout to take my bike apart for the first time in months.
> *


PICS


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 25 2009, 11:24 PM~15784959
> *PICS
> *


CHECK BACK IN 2 YEARS


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 25 2009, 11:17 PM~15784865
> *Bout to take my bike apart for the first time in months.
> *


YAEEEEE :uh:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 25 2009, 09:42 PM~15785150
> *CHECK BACK IN 2 YEARS
> *


Haha


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 25 2009, 07:50 PM~15783731
> *actually im in charge of recruitment as per new chaps... :biggrin:
> 
> then i get the ok from casper...
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 25 2009, 07:50 PM~15783731
> *actually im in charge of recruitment as per new chaps... :biggrin:
> 
> then i get the ok from casper...
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Texas Honey_@Nov 25 2009, 06:16 PM~15782761
> *it was nice too meet u stilo and angel hit us up to come to Cali to rep so hows that Texas ink healing¿ ,....
> *


Stilo and angel same person.... Healing up good 2 ... Eric I want u to do the tatt to but in cursive like u did on the skull remember? ?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 26 2009, 12:38 AM~15785830
> *
> *


WHAST UP


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 25 2009, 04:48 PM~15781850
> *wud up mija
> *


Was cleaning up omars trike earlier not dusty no more ready for the show next saturday n Sunday and for arizona


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 25 2009, 10:45 PM~15785888
> *WHAST UP
> *


:wave: Should have gone up with us to Tex :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 23 2009, 09:24 PM~15762244
> *haha his napkin was full of blood
> *


urs was worse guey


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HAVE A HAPPY THANKS GIVING


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY+Nov 25 2009, 11:24 PM~15784959-->
> 
> 
> 
> PICS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got side tracked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2009, 11:42 PM~15785150
> *CHECK BACK IN 2 YEARS
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sure are in here alot. New member? :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 25 2009, 11:43 PM~15785159
> *YAEEEEE :uh:
> *


YAEEEEE :uh:


----------



## Kaos806

WUZ UP GENTE HAVE A HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!!!!!!!!GET DRUNK AND FED CUZ COWBOYS GONNA WRECK SHOP TODAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Nov 26 2009, 11:48 AM~15789158
> *WUZ UP GENTE HAVE A HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!!!!!!!!GET DRUNK AND FED CUZ COWBOYS GONNA WRECK SHOP TODAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Same to and everyone else.


----------



## show-bound




----------



## TonyO




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 26 2009, 04:20 AM~15786869
> *Got side tracked.
> You sure are in here alot. New member? :cheesy:
> YAEEEEE  :uh:
> *


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 25 2009, 10:03 AM~15777296
> *FUCk YEA!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh shit watcha Stilo!!!! those look badass foo!!! can't wait to see your bike together homie


----------



## BLAME ME

I WANT TO WISH THEE ARTISTIC FAM. A HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO YOU AND YOUR FAMS. BE SAFE OUT THERE.


----------



## syked1




----------



## Stilo-G

happy thanks giving fam


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 26 2009, 07:32 PM~15793732
> *happy thanks giving fam
> *


ay tell casper to call me to my house if hes gonna go to jagster tomorrow


----------



## SNAPPER818

wassup everybody...happy thanksgiving,
ey basher hit me up,kus i wanna go your shop tomorrow
to work on my frame and the parts...


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Texas Honey_@Nov 25 2009, 09:30 PM~15782917
> *Adam,Nicki,Flaco,and Joanne sorry not sure how she spells it  it was good to meet you all cant wait till you all come to Foro's .....SAM you too were going to party show ya ll how we roll
> *



:dunno: :tears: i wanna go to jerk


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Nov 26 2009, 12:48 PM~15789158
> *WUZ UP GENTE HAVE A HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!!!!!!!!GET DRUNK AND FED CUZ COWBOYS GONNA WRECK SHOP TODAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BASH3R

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BASH3R, NINETEEN.O.FOUR


:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

Why I gotta be at work.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## ogloko

We all wish everyone in the Artistics Famila had a great Thanksgiving
we give thanks to our health and friends!! :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## erick323

> Stilo and angel same person.... Healing up good 2 ... Eric I want u to do the tatt to but in cursive like u did on the skull remember? ?
> [/quot
> yeah i remember just let me know when


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Nov 27 2009, 08:02 PM~15801773
> *yeah i remember just let me know when
> *


 :biggrin: i wanna get sleeved up u down


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 27 2009, 09:04 PM~15801789
> *:biggrin: i wanna get sleeved up u down
> *


with what!! :0


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Nov 27 2009, 08:06 PM~15801812
> *with what!! :0
> *


we gota sit down n talk about it i got la muerta on my arm n wanted a spider web around n i got TA on da same arm wanted a dia de los muertos skull n some demons to fill up my arm


----------



## 817Lowrider

Still aint took my bike apart. need to though.


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 27 2009, 09:08 PM~15801836
> *we gota sit down n talk about it i got la muerta on my arm n wanted a spider web around n i got TA on da same arm wanted a dia de los muertos skull n some demons to fill up my arm
> *


sounds good i got some good patterns for it


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Nov 27 2009, 08:13 PM~15801905
> *sounds good i got some good patterns for it
> *


  i'll let u know just gota finish my bike


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 27 2009, 09:15 PM~15801929
> * i'll let u know just gota finish my bike
> *


kool just let me know on time


----------



## Kaos806

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Nov 27 2009, 10:49 AM~15796805
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


boy thats a G right there coming at u live puttin Thee Artistics on dvd


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Wutt it Dew!


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 28 2009, 09:35 AM~15805228
> *Wutt it Dew!
> *


:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 28 2009, 12:22 PM~15805466
> *:wave:
> *


  

-------------------------------
FREE CUSTOM FENDERS TO WHO EVER WANTS THEM. JUST PAY SHIPPING


----------



## 817Lowrider

FREE SEAT AS WELL.


----------



## Dred504

What's Up ARTISTICS!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Dred504_@Nov 28 2009, 03:32 PM~15806511
> *What's Up ARTISTICS!
> *


chillen dog whats up


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 28 2009, 03:44 PM~15806869
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


SELENA LIVES!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 28 2009, 07:10 PM~15807665
> *SELENA LIVES!!!!!
> *


you know this!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

What we have here is a brown and orange beach cruiser seat and a pair of fenders. FREE. u pay shipping.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 28 2009, 09:02 PM~15807977
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we have here is a brown and orange beach cruiser seat and a pair of  fenders. FREE. u pay shipping.
> *


i will take them...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 28 2009, 08:04 PM~15807986
> *i will take them...
> *


why you want em sukkka


----------



## BASH3R

*please send me pics to update the clubs myspace. *


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 28 2009, 07:06 PM~15808010
> *why you want em sukkka
> *


  ill take them


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Nov 29 2009, 05:05 PM~15814203
> * ill take them
> *


all of it of just one item


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 28 2009, 08:02 PM~15807977
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we have here is a brown and orange beach cruiser seat and a pair of  fenders. FREE. u pay shipping.
> *


how much would shipping be for all of it


----------



## 817Lowrider

Find out mofo. 2 fenders and a seat.


----------



## Lil Spanks

FROM TODAYS TOY FOR TOTS IN CORONA


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 29 2009, 05:00 PM~15814929
> *FROM TODAYS TOY FOR TOTS IN CORONA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whos 16"??


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 29 2009, 05:00 PM~15814929
> *FROM TODAYS TOY FOR TOTS IN CORONA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Guys eat a lot of pizza


----------



## 817Lowrider

Peep the new guard dog.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## 81.7.TX.

:420:


----------



## Chucks




----------



## 817Lowrider

Whats going on fellas?


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 30 2009, 08:24 PM~15827261
> *:|
> *


sup art


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 29 2009, 04:41 PM~15814393
> *all of it of just one item
> *


ill take all of them !!


----------



## Lil Spanks

2nd MENTIONS PRICE N HOPP


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Nov 30 2009, 09:46 PM~15827593
> *ill take all of them !!
> *


15 to shipp


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 29 2009, 11:49 PM~15818447
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peep the new guard dog.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 30 2009, 09:50 PM~15827649
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 30 2009, 10:50 PM~15827649
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats looks like my coco...lol


JAUN i might in dallas tommarrow or wednesday to pick those fenders up


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 30 2009, 11:50 PM~15829304
> *thats looks like my coco...lol
> JAUN i might in dallas tommarrow or wednesday to pick those fenders up
> *


why u want the fenders? ima give em to erick


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn this pup is a cry baby. cant wait till my bro gets home.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 30 2009, 09:50 PM~15827649
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


art and juan when they finally meet in person.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 1 2009, 12:41 AM~15829915
> *art and juan when they finally meet in person.
> *


:|


----------



## Stilo-G

San Bernadino June 6th LRM


----------



## Stilo-G

Texas write the date down :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 1 2009, 01:17 AM~15830248
> *San Bernadino June 6th LRM
> *


 :0


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 1 2009, 02:17 AM~15830248
> *San Bernadino June 6th LRM
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 1 2009, 02:19 AM~15830266
> *Texas write the date down :0
> *


with Texas ink!!


----------



## Kaos806

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 1 2009, 01:19 AM~15830266
> *Texas write the date down :0
> *


LBK TEXAS WILL BE IN THERE IN FULL EFFECT


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Dec 1 2009, 11:28 AM~15832260
> *LBK TEXAS WILL BE IN THERE IN FULL EFFECT
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 1 2009, 12:41 AM~15829915
> *art and juan when they finally meet in person.
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 1 2009, 08:08 AM~15832101
> *with Texas ink!!
> *


i had to amputate my arm cuz of texas ink :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 1 2009, 04:25 PM~15835683
> *i had to amputate my arm cuz of texas ink :angry:
> *


LMAO. does it hurt mijo.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 1 2009, 02:53 PM~15835992
> *LMAO. does it hurt mijo.
> *


 :uh: mama me la guey


----------



## tequila sunrise

working on my car. if all goes well, i HOPE , i'd hit up the toy drive at ANAHEIM STADIUM. anyone going??


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 1 2009, 05:25 PM~15835683
> *i had to amputate my arm cuz of texas ink :angry:
> *


aww Mijo!! you'll be okay!! You want Tio Juan to come over and make it feel better!! :0


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 1 2009, 03:05 PM~15836170
> *aww Mijo!! you'll be okay!! You want Tio Juan to come over and make it feel better!!  :0
> *


WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
fawk u juan!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 1 2009, 05:05 PM~15836170
> *aww Mijo!! you'll be okay!! You want Tio Juan to come over and make it feel better!!  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Kaos806

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 1 2009, 04:25 PM~15835683
> *i had to amputate my arm cuz of texas ink :angry:
> *


yeah that texas ink sinks down into the weso's homes


----------



## 817Lowrider

lol


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 1 2009, 11:06 PM~15841315
> *lol
> *


u sitll got the fenders 
and the seat right


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Dec 2 2009, 12:55 AM~15841840
> *u sitll got the fenders
> and the seat right
> *


waiting on you.


----------



## Chucks

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

My job just cut my hours in half.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## osorivera48




----------



## 817Lowrider

NICE PIC


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by osorivera48_@Dec 2 2009, 10:41 PM~15855004
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by osorivera48_@Dec 3 2009, 12:41 AM~15855004
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks

Date have just been confirmed...

Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule*

March 7, 2010 Phoenix, Arizona
March 28, 2010 Tampa, Florida
April 11, 2010 San Diego, California 
May 2, 2010 Albuquerque, New Mexico
May 16, 2010 Vallejo, California
May 30, 2010 Kansas City, Missouri
June 6, 2010 San Bernardino, California
June 27, 2010 Chicago, Illinois 
July 11, 2010 Denver, Colorado
July 25, 2010 Indianapolis, Illinois
August 8, 2010 Dallas, Texas
August 22, 2010 Portland, Oregon 
September 19, 2010 Pueblo, Colorado
October 10, 2010 Las Vegas, Nevada – SUPER SHOW  

*All Show Dates Are Subject to Change


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Dec 3 2009, 09:12 AM~15857402
> *Date have just been confirmed...
> 
> Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule*
> 
> March 7, 2010 Phoenix, Arizona
> March 28, 2010 Tampa, Florida
> April 11, 2010 San Diego, California
> May 2, 2010 Albuquerque, New Mexico
> May 16, 2010 Vallejo, California
> May 30, 2010 Kansas City, Missouri
> June 6, 2010 San Bernardino, California
> June 27, 2010 Chicago, Illinois
> July 11, 2010 Denver, Colorado
> July 25, 2010 Indianapolis, Illinois
> August 8, 2010 Dallas, Texas
> August 22, 2010 Portland, Oregon
> September 19, 2010 Pueblo, Colorado
> October 10, 2010 Las Vegas, Nevada – SUPER SHOW
> 
> *All Show Dates Are Subject to Change
> *


my b day :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Dec 3 2009, 11:12 AM~15857402
> *Date have just been confirmed...
> 
> Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule*
> 
> March 7, 2010 Phoenix, Arizona
> March 28, 2010 Tampa, Florida
> April 11, 2010 San Diego, California
> May 2, 2010 Albuquerque, New Mexico
> May 16, 2010 Vallejo, California
> May 30, 2010 Kansas City, Missouri
> June 6, 2010 San Bernardino, California
> June 27, 2010 Chicago, Illinois
> July 11, 2010 Denver, Colorado
> July 25, 2010 Indianapolis, Illinois
> August 8, 2010 Dallas, Texas
> August 22, 2010 Portland, Oregon
> September 19, 2010 Pueblo, Colorado
> October 10, 2010 Las Vegas, Nevada – SUPER SHOW
> 
> *All Show Dates Are Subject to Change
> *


lets print this out for the meeting fri


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

:thumbsup: 

the elco will be there 











who else is going ??????????


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Dec 3 2009, 09:12 AM~15857402
> *Date have just been confirmed...
> 
> Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule*
> 
> March 7, 2010 Phoenix, Arizona
> March 28, 2010 Tampa, Florida
> April 11, 2010 San Diego, California
> May 2, 2010 Albuquerque, New Mexico
> May 16, 2010 Vallejo, California
> May 30, 2010 Kansas City, Missouri
> June 6, 2010 San Bernardino, California
> June 27, 2010 Chicago, Illinois
> July 11, 2010 Denver, Colorado
> July 25, 2010 Indianapolis, Illinois
> August 8, 2010 Dallas, Texas
> August 22, 2010 Portland, Oregon
> September 19, 2010 Pueblo, Colorado
> October 10, 2010 Las Vegas, Nevada – SUPER SHOW
> 
> *All Show Dates Are Subject to Change
> *


it has been changed

Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule

Set schedule:
March 28, 2010 Tampa, Florida
April 4, 2010 San Diego, California 
May 2, 2010 Albuquerque, New Mexico
May 30, 2010 Kansas City, Missouri
July 25, 2010 Indianapolis, Indiana
August 8, 2010 Dallas, Texas
August 22, 2010 Vallejo, California
September 19, 2010 Pueblo, Colorado

Due to noticed schedule conflicts, the following locations for the Lowrider Experience Tour 2010 are being looked at again in order to try to accommodate some of the other promoters (no matter how big or small) that have set dates. This will be the last posting for awhile until EVERYTHING is smoothed out…… we are here to make this better or EVERYONE and want to make this a success, so please be patient with us. I know the other parties involved have been inundated with telephone calls, emails, and texts as well as we have, and out of respect to everyone involved, changes are being made in attempts to make this an event for all to enjoy. I know that together, we can make this happen and make 2010 a part of lowriding history.

Schedule to be determined:
Chicago, Illinois
Portland, Oregon
Toro
Editor-Impalas Magazine and American Bombs


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 3 2009, 04:53 PM~15861000
> *lets print this out for the meeting fri
> *



IM ON IT


----------



## Stilo-G

snappers parts designd by me cut by jagster on the way to the engraver then to speedys for 2-tone


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 3 2009, 03:15 PM~15861837
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> the elco will be there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who else is going ??????????
> *


red x's


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 4 2009, 06:00 PM~15874458
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Chucks

_FLAC-TWIST_


----------



## 817Lowrider

16inch schwinn for sale. 2 tires and a chainguard. asking 140 shipped


----------



## 817Lowrider

My bike is semi retired. I tore it apart and am selling some of it.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## Sr.Castro

IF UR NOT A LONGHORN FAN U AINT SHIT TEXAS BIG 12 CHAMPS WE GOING TO THE ROSE BOWL


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 5 2009, 11:01 PM~15884927
> *IF UR NOT A LONGHORN FAN U AINT SHIT TEXAS BIG 12 CHAMPS WE GOING TO THE ROSE BOWL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion

art im still waiting for my parts


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Dec 6 2009, 05:14 PM~15890302
> *art im still waiting for my parts
> *


 :0


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

Here are some pics from this weekend's show in the Central Coast by Touch of Style C.C.







Anthony's beach cruiser got 2nd







My trike got 2nd







Casper's bike got 1st 20" Lowrider and Best of Show







Phill's 16" got 1st







New Mexico chapter trike in Cali got 1st place


----------



## 817Lowrider

WHAT? Omars trike in Cali?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 6 2009, 06:29 PM~15891595
> *WHAT? Omars trike in Cali?
> *


yup


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 6 2009, 06:29 PM~15891595
> *WHAT? Omars trike in Cali?
> *


You didnt know?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 6 2009, 10:41 PM~15893762
> *You didnt know?
> *


You did?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 6 2009, 09:56 PM~15893968
> *You did?
> *


Eric told me that casper (the bitch) picked it up on the way back from texas. They wanted to put Erics parts on it until I told him that the fork is not going to line up case it was made for a girls frame. So he said fuck that.


----------



## BASH3R

took 1st place 16" at a bike show in east los today. 

pics later


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 6 2009, 11:00 PM~15894029
> *Eric told me that casper (the bitch) picked it up on the way back from texas. They wanted to put Erics parts on it until I told him that the fork is not going to line up case it was made for a girls frame. So he said fuck that.
> *


all good.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 6 2009, 10:15 PM~15894281
> *all good.
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

Right


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 7 2009, 12:07 AM~15895873
> *Right
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Dec 7 2009, 12:08 AM~15895877
> *
> *


X 2


----------



## Lil Spanks

A horse walk into a bar and the bartender says....Hey..why the long face..........


----------



## Lil Spanks

A horse walk into a bar and the bartender says....Hey..why the long face..........


----------



## Lil Spanks

Thanks for my two babycakes for coming down and reping with us at the show today........casper and stilo..g


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 7 2009, 01:20 AM~15895947
> *A horse walk into a bar and the bartender says....Hey..why the long face..........
> *


ha


----------



## Lil Spanks

if ur a mexican sitin on a couch....what are you when ur on the toliet???.......A...Urahpeein...hahahaaaaaa


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 7 2009, 02:55 AM~15896109
> *if ur a mexican sitin on a couch....what are you when ur on the toliet???.......A...Urahpeein...hahahaaaaaa
> *


 :|


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 7 2009, 01:21 PM~15899726
> *:|
> *


 :|


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 7 2009, 02:24 PM~15901683
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 6 2009, 10:10 PM~15894195
> *took 1st place 16" at a bike show in east los today.
> 
> pics later
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 7 2009, 03:28 PM~15902368
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 7 2009, 05:28 PM~15902368
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any more


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 7 2009, 04:40 PM~15902514
> *any more
> *


of the show or the bikes ?


----------



## Clown Confusion

bike looking good basher


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Dec 7 2009, 04:50 PM~15902639
> *bike looking good basher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2 I like what you did with the light.


----------



## Clown Confusion

art wats up whit ur bike now that u finely got it back


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Dec 7 2009, 06:27 PM~15903207
> *art wats up whit bike know that u finely got it back
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 7 2009, 07:29 PM~15903228
> *
> *


pm the pic!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 7 2009, 06:45 PM~15903462
> *pm the pic!!! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 7 2009, 01:15 AM~15895919
> *X 2
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 6 2009, 11:26 PM~15895975
> *Thanks for daddy coming down and reping with us at the show today........stilo..g
> *


  .........................fawk dat fagget tryin to take my name-- :angry: ..... my bro thinks ur an ass :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 7 2009, 07:44 PM~15904362
> * .........................fawk dat fagget tryin to take my name-- :angry: ..... my bro thinks ur an ass :biggrin:
> *


why cuz he threw up..lol


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 7 2009, 05:45 PM~15904371
> *why cuz he threw up..lol
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Clown confution+Dec 7 2009, 03:50 PM~15902639-->
> 
> 
> 
> bike looking good basher
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Dec 7 2009, 04:27 PM~15903197
> *X2 I like what you did with the light.
> *



thnx  :biggrin:


----------



## BLAME ME

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Dec 6 2009, 06:19 PM~15891505
> *Here are some pics from this weekend's show in the Central Coast by Touch of Style C.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony's beach cruiser got 2nd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My trike got 2nd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casper's bike got 1st 20" Lowrider and Best of Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phill's 16" got 1st
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Mexico chapter trike in Cali got 1st place
> *


CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS KEEP REPRESENTING  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 7 2009, 06:47 PM~15902593
> *of the show or the bikes ?
> *



the show


----------



## Lil Spanks

or both


----------



## Clown Confusion

show them pics u know them sick pic by sick one


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks+Dec 8 2009, 10:12 AM~15911619-->
> 
> 
> 
> or both
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Chucks_@Dec 8 2009, 07:40 AM~15910564
> *the show
> *



i got you covered


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 8 2009, 02:25 PM~15912988
> *i got you covered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



good looking out! i like that cowboys bike!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

=)


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 8 2009, 03:51 PM~15915753
> *=)
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I just took a mean Im talkin MEAN shit.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 8 2009, 04:42 PM~15916440
> *I just took a mean Im talkin MEAN shit.
> *


awh fawk juanita n i had to read this now while im eating :barf:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 8 2009, 06:43 PM~15916459
> *awh fawk juanita n i had to read this now while im eating :barf:
> *


LOL I had to leave my trailer with the quckness. felt the sensation and was like fuck I got to go. AHAHAHA


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 8 2009, 04:46 PM~15916496
> *LOL I had to leave my trailer with the quckness. felt the sensation and was like fuck I got to go. AHAHAHA
> *


 :uh: u know u crapped urslef ur fat ass couldnt make it in time


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 8 2009, 06:42 PM~15916440
> *I just took a mean Im talkin MEAN shit.
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 8 2009, 06:58 PM~15916653
> *:uh: u know u crapped urslef ur fat ass couldnt make it in time
> *


its true and they looks like little stilo's


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 8 2009, 08:06 PM~15919197
> *its true and they looks like little stilo's
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 8 2009, 10:14 PM~15919336
> *:angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

free custom made sprocket. needs to be repaired but is cool.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 8 2009, 11:11 PM~15921033
> *free custom made sprocket. needs to be repaired but is cool.
> *


pics?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 9 2009, 12:18 AM~15921115
> *pics?
> *


is the one off db.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

pass.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 9 2009, 12:38 AM~15921330
> *pass.
> *


I didnt offer it to you. :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 8 2009, 11:50 PM~15921408
> *I didnt offer it to you. :|
> *


right.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 9 2009, 12:51 AM~15921411
> *right.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

FREE CUSTOM SPROCKET.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 9 2009, 12:29 PM~15926270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FREE CUSTOM SPROCKET.
> *


wuts wrong wit it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 9 2009, 03:02 PM~15926610
> *wuts wrong wit it
> *


its bent. need to be shaped. can be rapaired.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 9 2009, 01:14 PM~15926773
> *its bent. need to be shaped. can be rapaired.
> *


fawk it i'll take it.. how much to ship it


----------



## regalman806

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 7 2009, 08:41 PM~15904310
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I CHEESED... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 9 2009, 03:25 PM~15926885
> *fawk it i'll take it.. how much to ship it
> *


like 5 bucks/


----------



## regalman806

WASSAPPANNIN ARTISITCS???? 

I SEE WHAT YALL DOIN!!! PROPS!!!


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 9 2009, 01:46 PM~15927156
> *like 5 bucks/
> *


alright ship it my way im sure u can pay :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 9 2009, 03:48 PM~15927179
> *alright ship it my way im sure u can pay :biggrin:
> *


old bish ass. Pm your addy.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 9 2009, 03:48 PM~15927172
> *WASSAPPANNIN ARTISITCS????
> 
> I SEE WHAT YALL DOIN!!! PROPS!!!
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

at 45... the homie julian n i in the white shirts black pants n brims... bout 2 years ago
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNPxokQrTdk


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 8 2009, 11:32 PM~15921276
> *is the one off db.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


add it to my list :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Dec 9 2009, 11:57 PM~15933395
> *add it to my list :biggrin:
> *


to late dog. stilo got it.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 9 2009, 10:09 PM~15933535
> *to late dog. stilo got it.
> *


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 9 2009, 11:12 PM~15933580
> *
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Dec 9 2009, 10:28 PM~15933774
> *
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

LOL


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 9 2009, 04:48 PM~15927172
> *WASSAPPANNIN ARTISITCS????
> 
> I SEE WHAT YALL DOIN!!! PROPS!!!
> 
> 
> *



whats up big homie! what you been up to???


----------



## regalman806

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Dec 10 2009, 09:24 AM~15935273
> *whats up big homie! what you been up to???
> *



SAME-O .... FREEZING BALLZ!!! 

IM TIRED OF THE COLD... I WANNA WORK ON MY RIDES...


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 10 2009, 10:34 AM~15935654
> *SAME-O ....  FREEZING BALLZ!!!
> 
> IM TIRED OF THE COLD...  I WANNA WORK ON MY RIDES...
> *



how many rides you got? i seen u selling all kinds of parts and what not, ill ask around see if any of the homies need anything.


----------



## Clown Confusion

sup art how u doing


----------



## Lil Spanks

depresed


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 10 2009, 12:46 PM~15937255
> *depresed
> *


***


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 10 2009, 11:46 AM~15937255
> *depresed
> *


wat up **** in on lil now


----------



## Lil Spanks

whos this?


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

ooooohhhh snap


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 10 2009, 04:33 PM~15940111
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


meh


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 7 2009, 09:11 PM~15905653
> *thnx  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 solo


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 10 2009, 03:12 PM~15939863
> *whos this?
> *


me u fukkin a$$hole


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 10 2009, 07:30 PM~15941182
> *meh
> *


HATE!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 10 2009, 06:43 PM~15941290
> *HATE!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 10 2009, 07:44 PM~15941299
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 10 2009, 07:32 PM~15941201
> *:0  solo
> *


dont believe that shit.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 10 2009, 07:54 PM~15942918
> *dont believe that shit.
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 10 2009, 11:25 PM~15944195
> *
> *


DAM FOO WHAT HAPPENED?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 10 2009, 09:44 PM~15944401
> *DAM FOO WHAT HAPPENED?
> *


not gonna put anything out like that, cant reply pms on my phone so if u wsnt text me or pm me your number


----------



## Lil Spanks

solo??????????'


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 10 2009, 11:03 PM~15944619
> *not gonna put anything out like that, cant reply pms on my phone so if u wsnt text me or pm me your number
> *


Fuck it, what ever the reason is, its caspers fault. Just say it homie. :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 11 2009, 01:03 AM~15945614
> *Fuck it, what ever the reason is, its caspers fault. Just say it homie.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 11 2009, 01:07 AM~15945634
> *:0
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:|


----------



## Chucks

:scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

whats up with this solo??


----------



## Clown Confusion

sup whit it lil spanks


----------



## 817Lowrider

temp logo


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 11 2009, 01:27 PM~15949427
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> temp logo
> *


4 what?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 11 2009, 03:03 PM~15949851
> *4 what?
> *


opening up a small front/booth. Selling local artist music and apparel. Just a small side business. go ahead and cap on it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 11 2009, 02:10 PM~15949932
> *opening up a small front/booth. Selling local artist music and apparel.  Just a small side business. go ahead and cap on it.
> *


How do you recommend that I begin my assault?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 11 2009, 03:16 PM~15950003
> *How do you recommend that I begin my assault?
> *


In your usual subtle manner.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 10 2009, 05:31 PM~15940081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



















Missing bolts for the head lights.
1 corner light and I need some harness. But all the big work is out of the way.


----------



## Lil Spanks

sweeeet


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 11 2009, 06:06 PM~15952194
> *sweeeet
> *


never did a swap before. it was easier then I thought.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by P3N15_@Dec 10 2009, 05:36 PM~15941232
> *me u fukkin a$$hole
> *


He gona make u through up again


----------



## Lil Spanks

lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 11 2009, 08:14 PM~15954172
> *lol
> *


Call me. I got some questions for you.


----------



## Lil Spanks

what questions


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM TWISTED MINDS CAR AND BIKE CLUB PHEONIX AZ,AND KINGMAN AZ CHAPTERS.

PS I FORGOT THE D IN TWISTED SORRY.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 11 2009, 08:43 PM~15955249
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM TWISTED MINDS CAR AND BIKE CLUB PHEONIX AZ,AND KINGMAN AZ CHAPTERS.
> 
> PS I FORGOT THE D IN TWISTED SORRY.
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

hi


----------



## regalman806

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 11 2009, 05:59 PM~15951249
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missing bolts for the head lights.
> 1 corner light and I need some harness. But  all the big work is out of the way.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 11 2009, 08:47 PM~15954537
> *what questions
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

anyone know when casper gets back from mexico?


----------



## Stilo-G

20th I think


----------



## Lil Spanks

never...lol


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 25 2009, 10:03 AM~15777296
> *FUCk YEA!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looking good homie.this the stuff you got from me?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 12 2009, 12:28 PM~15958953
> *
> *


Just tryna get my grown man on :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 12 2009, 11:40 AM~15959566
> *20th I think
> *


need to set that foo straight, i dont wanna leave this club


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 12 2009, 04:37 PM~15960878
> *need to set that foo straight, i dont wanna leave this club
> *


  

THEE ARTISTICS A'S UP NUGGA!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

damm casper


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Dec 12 2009, 12:15 PM~15959844
> *looking good homie.this the stuff you got from me?
> *


 :biggrin: yup


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 12 2009, 02:37 PM~15960878
> *need to set that foo straight, i dont wanna leave this club
> *


wuts been goin on homie :dunno:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 12 2009, 02:57 PM~15961028
> *
> 
> THEE ARTISTICS A'S UP NUGGA!!!
> *


to the bone


----------



## 817Lowrider

yo erick if you want the parts I need to see an m.o. soon.


----------



## BASH3R

handle bar 20
sissy bar 20
crown 10
front forks 15
saet 25
birdcage padles 20
birdcage seat post 15
bridcage knock off 10
continental kit 20
16" frame 20

pm eric323 (local pick up only)


----------



## Lil Spanks

how much for the whole thing or trades


----------



## Lil Spanks

hummmmmm


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 12 2009, 11:27 PM~15965352
> *Stilo's penis yummmmmm
> *


 :uh: *** :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

right


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 13 2009, 09:28 AM~15967136
> *right
> *


****


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 13 2009, 10:28 AM~15967136
> *right
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Clown Confusion

:|


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 11 2009, 06:26 PM~15953662
> *He gona make u through up again
> *


y u gotta go there


----------



## Stilo-G

*** I see u


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by P3N15_@Dec 13 2009, 10:12 AM~15967398
> *y u gotta go there
> *


Haha lazzy ass u finaly up


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 13 2009, 10:15 AM~15967422
> *Haha lazzy ass u finaly up
> *


$o i $till feel $ick


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by P3N15_@Dec 13 2009, 10:17 AM~15967431
> *$o i $till feel $ick
> *


Semun sucker


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 13 2009, 10:19 AM~15967449
> *Semun sucker
> *


CUM BUBBLE


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by P3N15_@Dec 13 2009, 10:21 AM~15967467
> *CUM BUBBLE
> *


Cawk gobler


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 13 2009, 10:25 AM~15967499
> *Cawk gobler
> *


penis breath


----------



## 817Lowrider

???


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by P3N15_@Dec 13 2009, 10:26 AM~15967512
> *penis breath
> *


Chode chomper


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 13 2009, 10:30 AM~15967551
> *Chode chomper
> *


cru$ty butthole licker


----------



## BASH3R

dammm its getting to **** up in here 
it sounds like you guys know to much about dicks being were there not supposed to :0


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 13 2009, 10:37 AM~15967597
> *dammm its getting to **** up in here
> it sounds like you guys know to much about dicks being were there not supposed to :0
> *


thatz stilos hobby


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 13 2009, 10:37 AM~15967597
> *dammm its getting to **** up in here
> it sounds like you guys know to much about dicks being were there not supposed to :0
> *


U know u want in :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Soo who is PENIS?


----------



## Lil Spanks

today o.c car club will be passing out toys at the spot we had the car show at..were bout down the street..laterz


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 13 2009, 10:54 AM~15967738
> *Soo who is PENIS?
> *


My fagget ass lil bro


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 13 2009, 10:59 AM~15967778
> *My bad ass lil bro
> *


yup


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by P3N15_@Dec 13 2009, 12:03 PM~15967810
> *yup
> *


 :werd:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 13 2009, 12:59 PM~15967778
> *My fagget ass lil bro
> *


:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 12 2009, 03:34 PM~15960357
> *recently started working at a seafood restaurant, just for a little extra income. I'm pretty much the only white guy who works in the kitchen. inb4 redundant. But all the guys were actually pretty welcoming to me. Except one. His name is Nate, but everyone calls him Junior. He's a big guy, and about 40 years old or so.
> 
> The past week, he's been giving me shit about everything. All my food is overcooked, portions fucked up, station is a mess, and I'm always "white boy." Well, last night me and him closed together for the first time. He was an asshole, and sent the dishwasher home, leaving me to break everything down and wash up, while he tended the last few orders. Eventually he peaks around the corner and says, "White boy, what you think about Obama?" I'm already pissed at him, so I'm straight up: "He's a ******, and has no idea what he's doing." It came out of my mouth so fast that I tasted copper immediately, and was ready to defend myself, physically. But Junior just cleaned under his fingernails and gave a slow, soft laugh. "White boy, you is a crazy bastard." Then, before I knew it we were talking about sports, the servers asses, etc, and cracking eachother up. At that point we were closed, and he was nice enough to come back and help me finish up in the dish area. "43 *******, and 1 ******. . .I'd say ya'll still doin aight." I chuckled, and nodded. We each had a hand in the huge dish sink, trying to clear the food-stuff out so the water would drain. Suddenly, our hands touched, underneath the lukewarm murky water.
> The next thing I knew, he had me pinned against the walk-in, and we were kissing. Hard. He was feeling up my ass, and I was stroking his cock outside of his pants, tugging on it, squeezing it. He dropped his pants, right there, and I turned around and pulled mine completely off. He reached to the slight left and grabbed a gob of butter off the line, and polished his gorgeous black triumphant cock. He slid into me, pounding me. "White boy" he shouted. "******" I whimpered. Over, and over. Louder, and louder. Drilling my asshole, bursts of wet greasy fuck-farts escaping. It was then that I realized Barack Obama knows exactly what he's doing.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 13 2009, 12:31 PM~15967987
> *
> *


banned


----------



## Lil Spanks

4 life


----------



## 817Lowrider

BAhahahahah


----------



## Lil Spanks

RIGHTTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 13 2009, 06:04 PM~15970330
> *RIGHTTT
> *


the CREMATOR is bad ass. but i never hear about it no more. did you sell it?


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by chaos91+Dec 13 2009, 07:40 PM~15970663-->
> 
> 
> 
> the CREMATOR is bad ass. but i never hear about it no more. did you sell it?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why you gotta bring up bad memories.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-81.7.TX._@Dec 13 2009, 07:43 PM~15970690
> *:|
> *


get off your wife's phone. LOL


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 13 2009, 06:48 PM~15970748
> *why you gotta bring up bad memories.
> get off your wife's phone. LOL
> *


 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 13 2009, 08:48 PM~15970748
> *get off your wife's phone. LOL
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 13 2009, 08:01 PM~15970921
> *
> *


lol fool. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 13 2009, 07:48 PM~15970748
> *why you gotta bring up bad memories.
> get off your wife's phone. LOL
> *


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 13 2009, 08:22 PM~15971135
> *:angry:  :angry:
> *


how was the toy drive?


----------



## regalman806




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 13 2009, 08:23 PM~15971138
> *how was the toy drive?
> *


cool


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 13 2009, 12:54 PM~15967738
> *Soo who is PENIS?
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 13 2009, 07:56 PM~15971545
> *cool
> *


What color are you going to paint your radio flyer?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 13 2009, 09:14 PM~15971763
> *What color are you going to paint your radio flyer?
> *


up in the air


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 13 2009, 08:15 PM~15971784
> *up in the air
> *


Mines going to be blue so....


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 13 2009, 09:16 PM~15971797
> *Mines going to be blue so....
> *


im in the air still


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 13 2009, 08:20 PM~15971855
> *im in the air still
> *


Go all yellow or reds? Theres already a purple one down there.


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 13 2009, 07:40 PM~15972089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 13 2009, 09:44 PM~15972132
> *:0
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 13 2009, 07:20 PM~15971855
> *im in the air still
> *


orange?? :0 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

maybe


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 13 2009, 11:01 PM~15973841
> *maybe
> *


or green?


----------



## tequila sunrise

flake and patterns...just a suggestion. HEY ART, do you still have those model kits layin around???? here's my latest build.


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 14 2009, 12:13 AM~15973980
> *flake and patterns...just a suggestion. HEY ART, do you still have those model kits layin around???? here's my latest build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAUMMM THOSE ARE FUCKING NICE!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 14 2009, 12:13 AM~15973980
> *flake and patterns...just a suggestion. HEY ART, do you still have those model kits layin around???? here's my latest build.
> 
> *


i do..pick them up if you want to..


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Dec 14 2009, 02:38 PM~15978362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 14 2009, 01:49 PM~15978508
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


i hate that display lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Dec 14 2009, 02:51 PM~15978530
> *i hate that display lol
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 14 2009, 07:41 PM~15981194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

hummmmmmmm.....


----------



## 817Lowrider

agreed


----------



## Stilo-G

Snappers








Monchies


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn!


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 15 2009, 11:43 AM~15988892
> *Damn!
> *


 :yes: im playin cath u


----------



## l1l_b1rd




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 15 2009, 01:50 PM~15988955
> *:yes: im playin cath u
> *


  Might sell DB.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by P3N15_@Dec 15 2009, 02:08 PM~15989152
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 15 2009, 12:16 PM~15989238
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 15 2009, 02:14 PM~15989222
> *  Might sell DB.
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 15 2009, 03:14 PM~15989222
> *  Might sell DB.
> *


$1500 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 15 2009, 02:36 PM~15989434
> *$1500 :0
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 15 2009, 02:36 PM~15989434
> *$1500 :0
> *


cheaper :0


----------



## SNAPPER818

> Snappers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ey stilo, those are mine ke no?
> kus i dont even remember how mine look...


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Dec 15 2009, 03:07 PM~15990945
> *Snappers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ey stilo, those are mine ke no?
> kus i dont even remember how mine look...
> *


yea


----------



## SNAPPER818

orale...dey look firme,
out to tha gold platter now rite...
ey foo wens casper comin bak?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Dec 15 2009, 03:30 PM~15991152
> *orale...dey look firme,
> out to tha gold platter now rite...
> ey foo wens casper comin bak?
> *


yup gettin da gold treatment... the 20th i think


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 15 2009, 03:47 PM~15989527
> *cheaper :0
> *


a 40oz and marlboro!! uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 15 2009, 12:29 PM~15988781
> *
> Monchies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What is this part supposed to be?


----------



## Lil Spanks

dont know


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 15 2009, 05:30 PM~15992233
> *What is this part supposed to be?
> *


forks


----------



## l1l_b1rd

yo stilo


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by P3N15_@Dec 15 2009, 06:55 PM~15993149
> *yo stilo
> *


wud up foe were u at


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 15 2009, 06:56 PM~15993155
> *wud up foe were u at
> *


i am at home i waz ju$t gunna a$k u that


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 15 2009, 06:25 PM~15991643
> *a 40oz and marlboro!!  uffin:
> *


:yeshappy:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 15 2009, 02:14 PM~15989222
> *  Might sell DB.
> *


your brown bike?


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## noe_from_texas

ah, i remember the days of cassettes and walkmans


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 15 2009, 09:17 PM~15993370
> *your  brown bike?
> *


yeah


----------



## noe_from_texas

why, just because or?? post pics of it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 15 2009, 09:37 PM~15993613
> *why, just because or??  post pics of it
> *


Wanna put more money in my car.


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 15 2009, 10:47 PM~15993735
> *Wanna put more money in my car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: GOOD LUCK HOMIE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 15 2009, 09:49 PM~15993757
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOOD LUCK HOMIE!!!!!!!!!
> *


What up OSO? You see I put my euro kit on the cutty?


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 15 2009, 10:53 PM~15993799
> *What up OSO? You see I put my euro kit on the cutty?
> *


NO... WHERE??


----------



## noe_from_texas

cool


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 15 2009, 09:54 PM~15993812
> *NO... WHERE??
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas

how much you want for the bike?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 15 2009, 10:09 PM~15994008
> *how much you want for the bike?
> *


its in pieces. I dont know if Im gonna sell it. Im still on the fence. but if I do I will part it out.


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 15 2009, 11:10 PM~15994016
> *its in pieces. I dont know if Im gonna sell it. Im still on the fence. but if I do I will part it out.
> *


PM ME PRICES WEY!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas

cool


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 15 2009, 11:06 PM~15993963
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 15 2009, 10:13 PM~15994051
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE!!!!!!!
> *


I need to primer it up.


----------



## Lil Spanks

part it out


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 15 2009, 09:47 PM~15993735
> *Wanna put more money in my car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SELL ME YOUR D TWIST PARTS :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

club disscount


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 16 2009, 12:22 AM~15995447
> *club disscount
> *


you know this.


----------



## 817Lowrider

everything has been re chromed including all nuts and bolts.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 12 2009, 05:46 PM~15961789
> *:biggrin: yup
> *



glad to see they're getting put to use :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 16 2009, 01:19 AM~15995410
> *SELL ME YOUR D TWIST PARTS  :biggrin:
> *


D twist parts staying in FOROS!


----------



## BASH3R

150


----------



## Lil Spanks

oh snappp


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 16 2009, 08:44 AM~15997805
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 150
> *


pretty dope


----------



## Lil Spanks

150 for what....


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 16 2009, 01:59 PM~16000412
> *150 for what....
> *


the frame


----------



## Kidblack

how do i join the club


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Kidblack_@Dec 16 2009, 04:45 PM~16000825
> *how do i join the club
> *


where you located?


----------



## Kidblack

central cali in a town called merced


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Kidblack_@Dec 16 2009, 05:49 PM~16000868
> *central cali in a town called merced
> *


pm sent


----------



## Kidblack

thi is mine right here


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Kidblack_@Dec 16 2009, 04:51 PM~16000885
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thi is mine right here
> *


nice


----------



## Kidblack

this is one im working on trying to get done for next year


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Kidblack_@Dec 16 2009, 05:13 PM~16001141
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is one im working on trying to get done for next year
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Kidblack

haha im gonna do it tan or burnt orange


----------



## Lil Spanks

nice


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 16 2009, 04:50 PM~16000881
> *pm sent
> *


:thumbsup:

good luck.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 15 2009, 10:47 PM~15993735
> *Wanna put more money in my car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



right on homeboy!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

hellooooooooooo


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 17 2009, 07:49 AM~16007959
> *hellooooooooooo
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 17 2009, 02:37 PM~16010774
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 17 2009, 04:27 PM~16013039
> *
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

why.....hellllllllllooooooooo


----------



## Janice198896

Quote by: cathy347 
http://www.gobrandmall.com
A wonderful website!
Do not miss it!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Janice198896_@Dec 18 2009, 04:27 AM~16017976
> *Quote by: cathy347
> http://www.gobrandmall.com
> A wonderful website!
> Do not miss it!
> 
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 17 2009, 10:52 PM~16017113
> *why.....hellllllllllooooooooo
> *


:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Where my dogs at? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

NEED THE CASH










*Custom fenders. need some work but are pretty decent. asking 40 shipped
custom seat. clean! Asking 35 shipped 
PAYPAL READY*


----------



## Stilo-G

So not free anymore huh


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 18 2009, 02:25 PM~16021236
> *So not free anymore huh
> *


nope need the cash


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 18 2009, 12:25 PM~16021243
> *nope need the cash
> *


uffin:


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 18 2009, 09:32 AM~16019858
> *Where my dogs at? :biggrin:
> *


woof woof


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by P3N15_@Dec 18 2009, 12:51 PM~16021461
> *woof woof
> *


puppy bark


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 18 2009, 02:07 PM~16021086
> *NEED THE CASH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom fenders. need some work but are pretty decent. asking 40 shipped
> custom seat. clean! Asking 35 shipped
> PAYPAL READY
> *


what's wrong with the fenders?


----------



## Lil Spanks

whats upperz


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 18 2009, 08:42 PM~16025131
> *what's wrong with the fenders?
> *


sold


----------



## Lil Spanks

whaaaaattttttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 19 2009, 12:36 PM~16029497
> *whaaaaattttttt
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

*GO COWBOYS!!!*


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 19 2009, 08:28 PM~16032685
> *GO CHARGERS!!!</span></span>
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Stilo-G

u guys i am gay


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 19 2009, 09:02 PM~16033070
> *u guys i am gay
> *


I knew it.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 19 2009, 07:02 PM~16033070
> *u guys i am gay
> *


im not surprised


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 19 2009, 09:47 PM~16033612
> *im not surprised
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 19 2009, 10:02 PM~16033070
> *u guys i am gay
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

We got a new prospect!!!!! DFW/NorthTX/Tarrant County chapter is motherfucken in full EFFECT!!!! Welcome my cousin chris to the brother hood. Moved down from Florida


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

Can barely see the charm


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 20 2009, 12:38 AM~16035693
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can barely see the charm
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 20 2009, 04:09 AM~16035991
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 19 2009, 07:02 PM~16033070
> *u guys i am gay
> *


haha cant belive my bro haznt seen this yet


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 11 2009, 12:03 AM~15945614
> *Fuck it, what ever the reason is, its caspers fault. Just say it homie.  :biggrin:
> *


  if u say so


----------



## Lil Spanks

humm


----------



## SNAPPER818

wassup fooz....
ey casper,imma get paid tomorrow,
zo hopefully is enuff for the forks...
n tomorrow iz my day off,zo if der done we can go pik em up...


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Dec 20 2009, 02:04 AM~16035481-->
> 
> 
> 
> We got a new prospect!!!!! DFW/NorthTX/Tarrant County chapter is motherfucken in full EFFECT!!!! Welcome my cousin chris to the brother hood. Moved down from Florida
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats good homie, welcome to the fam! bigger and stronger every year huh.
> 
> i know the Lubbock chapter has big plans for 2010!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Dec 20 2009, 04:09 AM~16035991
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Dec 20 2009, 08:25 PM~16040894
> *thats good homie, welcome to the fam! bigger and stronger every year huh.
> 
> i know the Lubbock chapter has big plans for 2010!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


just trying to do the damn thing. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 20 2009, 02:04 AM~16035481
> *We got a new prospect!!!!! DFW/NorthTX/Tarrant County chapter is motherfucken in full EFFECT!!!! Welcome my cousin chris to the brother hood. Moved down from Florida
> *


more projects? or done already...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 20 2009, 04:41 PM~16039532
> *  if u say so
> *


You cant even make it to this show. :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 21 2009, 12:29 AM~16043684
> *more projects? or done already...
> *


bust out in Dallas wego. project.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 21 2009, 01:39 AM~16043771
> *bust out in Dallas wego. project.
> *


i was under the impression we are not taking projects..... fam or not...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 21 2009, 12:46 AM~16043811
> *i was under the impression we are not taking projects..... fam or not...
> *


incorrect sir I welcome a project. As long as the potential member is prospecting in one of the established Texas chapters. I dont see a problem, and prospect knows that they are not a full member until they complete there project. As far as I know he will be the only one in Texas chapter with an incomplete bike...


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 21 2009, 01:52 AM~16043842
> *incorrect sir I welcome a project. As long as the potential member is prospecting in one of the established Texas chapters. I dont see a problem, and prospect knows that they are not a full member until they complete there project. As far as I know he will be the only one in Texas chapter with an incomplete bike...
> *


from our original meetings i remember that be said...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 21 2009, 01:03 AM~16043913
> *from our original meetings i remember that be said...
> *


I dont.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 21 2009, 02:04 AM~16043926
> *I dont.
> *



:buttkick:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 21 2009, 01:08 AM~16043943
> *:buttkick:
> *


So you wont let a member in Lubbock prospect unless he has a complete project? In off season?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 21 2009, 02:10 AM~16043963
> *So you wont let a member in Lubbock prospect unless he has a complete project? In off season?
> *


he or she will recieves a formal applcation or registration form when its done....we are not taking projects and may only prospect with a finished bike...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 21 2009, 01:16 AM~16044000
> *he or she will recieves a formal applcation or registration form when its done....we are not taking projects and may only prospect with a finished bike...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 21 2009, 02:17 AM~16044007
> *:thumbsup:
> *


email sent


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 21 2009, 01:20 AM~16044030
> *email sent
> *


:dunno: what address?


----------



## 817Lowrider

sent you some old docs I made.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 21 2009, 02:20 AM~16044038
> *:dunno: what address?
> *


atistics.tx


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 21 2009, 01:57 AM~16044274
> *atistics.tx
> *


dfw will adopt those documents. we will review them at the meeting in dallas.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 21 2009, 03:03 AM~16044297
> *dfw will adopt those documents. we will review them at the meeting in dallas.
> *


 at the meeting Sat we discussed the dallas show! As soon as the date is posted lets get workin on it so we can all make the trip, hotel info and all that!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 21 2009, 02:05 AM~16044305
> *  at the meeting Sat we discussed the dallas show! As soon as the date is posted so we can all make the trip
> *


4 sho. we will have much to descuss. I will have new binders ready.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 21 2009, 03:06 AM~16044309
> *4 sho. we will have much to descuss. I will have new binders ready.
> *


thats whats up


----------



## MEXICA

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Dec 21 2009, 07:53 AM~16045593
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


what's cracking you going too new year picnic???


----------



## Lil Spanks

*FROM YESTERDAYS TOY FOR TOTS*








*
THESE PICS WERE FROM 66WITA6*


----------



## 817Lowrider

any interior pics of the cutty?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 21 2009, 12:06 PM~16046810
> *any interior pics of the cutty?
> *


ill take saome


----------



## Kaos806

WHAT THE HELL IS UP GENTE LONG TIME NO HEAR FROM........... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Dec 21 2009, 04:31 PM~16049268
> *WHAT THE HELL IS UP GENTE LONG TIME NO HEAR FROM........... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :0


----------



## show-bound




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 21 2009, 05:39 PM~16050079
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I saw that. :cheesy:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 21 2009, 06:39 PM~16050079
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 21 2009, 03:39 PM~16050079
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 21 2009, 03:39 PM~16050079
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## BASH3R

*MANDATORY MEETING AT MAJESTICS NEW YEARS PICNIC FOR EVERYONE WHO IS SERIOUS ABOUT BEING IN THE CLUB AND FOR MEMBERS WHO ARE READY FOR SOME CHANGES IN THE CLUB, GET READY FOR SOME RULES AND A FRESH CLEAN LOOK TO THE BIKE CLUB*


----------



## 817Lowrider

good luck at the meeting and give me a call after. Lemme know if yall will need texas votes


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 21 2009, 09:26 PM~16053705
> *good luck at the meeting and give me a call after. Lemme know if yall will need texas votes
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 21 2009, 11:20 PM~16053631
> *MANDATORY MEETING AT MAJESTICS NEW YEARS PICNIC FOR EVERYONE WHO IS SERIOUS ABOUT BEING IN THE CLUB AND FOR MEMBERS WHO ARE READY FOR SOME CHANGES IN THE CLUB, GET READY FOR SOME RULES AND A FRESH CLEAN LOOK TO THE BIKE CLUB
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 21 2009, 10:20 PM~16053631
> *MANDATORY MEETING AT MAJESTICS NEW YEARS PICNIC FOR EVERYONE WHO IS SERIOUS ABOUT BEING IN THE CLUB AND FOR MEMBERS WHO ARE READY FOR SOME CHANGES IN THE CLUB, GET READY FOR SOME RULES AND A FRESH CLEAN LOOK TO THE BIKE CLUB
> *


 :0


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 21 2009, 09:20 PM~16053631
> *MANDATORY MEETING AT MAJESTICS NEW YEARS PICNIC FOR EVERYONE WHO IS SERIOUS ABOUT BEING IN THE CLUB AND FOR MEMBERS WHO ARE READY FOR SOME CHANGES IN THE CLUB, GET READY FOR SOME RULES AND A FRESH CLEAN LOOK TO THE BIKE CLUB
> *


EVERYTHING WILL CHANGE AFTER NEW YEARS RULES WILL B SET IN STONE ANYONE NOT FOLLOWING THEM WILL EITHER GET KICKED OUT OR FINED .... EVERYONE WILL C A BIG DIFFERENCE IN THIS CLUB FOR NEXT YEAR U GUYS GOT QUESTIONS U GOT MY NUMBER ANY COMMENTS ON WAT U THINK WOULD HELP HAS TO B SAYD B4 THE FIRST


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 21 2009, 11:30 PM~16054481
> *EVERYTHING WILL CHANGE AFTER NEW YEARS RULES WILL B SET IN STONE ANYONE NOT FOLLOWING THEM WILL EITHER GET KICKED OUT OR FINED .... EVERYONE WILL C A BIG DIFFERENCE IN THIS CLUB FOR NEXT YEAR U GUYS GOT QUESTIONS U GOT MY NUMBER ANY COMMENTS ON WAT U THINK WOULD HELP HAS TO B SAYD B4 THE FIRST
> *


pm me your number cause I got a complaint.


----------



## Lil Spanks

lol


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 22 2009, 01:30 AM~16054481
> *EVERYTHING WILL CHANGE AFTER NEW YEARS RULES WILL B SET IN STONE ANYONE NOT FOLLOWING THEM WILL EITHER GET KICKED OUT OR FINED .... EVERYONE WILL C A BIG DIFFERENCE IN THIS CLUB FOR NEXT YEAR U GUYS GOT QUESTIONS U GOT MY NUMBER ANY COMMENTS ON WAT U THINK WOULD HELP HAS TO B SAYD B4 THE FIRST
> *


dont forget to call today so we can discuss everything....i need a email adress for ya...dont forget western union


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY




----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 21 2009, 10:20 PM~16053631
> *MANDATORY MEETING AT MAJESTICS NEW YEARS PICNIC FOR EVERYONE WHO IS SERIOUS ABOUT BEING IN THE CLUB AND FOR MEMBERS WHO ARE READY FOR SOME CHANGES IN THE CLUB, GET READY FOR SOME RULES AND A FRESH CLEAN LOOK TO THE BIKE CLUB
> *


orale homes...
dat sounds firme,i'll be der


----------



## SNAPPER818

ey casper,have yew gotten tha shirts yet? 
hit me up wen yew do....


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 21 2009, 06:39 PM~16050079
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

you Arron those are hella pimp


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 22 2009, 01:30 AM~16054481
> *EVERYTHING WILL CHANGE AFTER NEW YEARS RULES WILL B SET IN STONE ANYONE NOT FOLLOWING THEM WILL EITHER GET KICKED OUT OR FINED .... EVERYONE WILL C A BIG DIFFERENCE IN THIS CLUB FOR NEXT YEAR U GUYS GOT QUESTIONS U GOT MY NUMBER ANY COMMENTS ON WAT U THINK WOULD HELP HAS TO B SAYD B4 THE FIRST
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucks




----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Dec 22 2009, 10:09 PM~16062920
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 23 2009, 12:20 AM~16064988
> *DAM REALLY THATS SICK I CANT WAIT TO PAINT MINE  :cheesy:
> 
> IMA PUT HYDROS AT THE END OF JANUARY TOO  :biggrin: MY BIRTHDAY PRESENT FOR MYSELF  :cheesy:
> *


wanna juice but thats later.
Hopefully I can start on the interior with the cash from the bike.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

I DONT REMEBER POSTING THAT HERE  

COOL THOUGH CANT WAIT TO SEE IT


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 23 2009, 12:24 AM~16065015
> *I DONT REMEBER POSTING THAT HERE
> 
> COOL THOUGH CANT WAIT TO SEE IT
> *


LOL Had to move the convo. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

......


----------



## 817Lowrider

buy my frame...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 22 2009, 10:17 PM~16063666
> *Deep Brown Officially for sale.
> 
> 250 forks includes all hardware chromed engraved
> 
> 220 bars chromed engraved
> 190 frame haza design
> seat custom clean 35
> 80 chainguard rechromed engraved
> rechromed 72 spoke rims in pieces 45
> 
> schwinn rechromed neck 30
> 
> pics upon request
> *


THATS CLUB DISCOUNT???? :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 23 2009, 04:23 PM~16070314
> *THATS CLUB DISCOUNT???? :angry:
> *


if you reall serousy want to buy something cash in hand. Ill give ya deal.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 23 2009, 05:43 PM~16071088
> *:thumbsup:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 23 2009, 03:43 PM~16071088
> *:thumbsup:
> *


you going to majestics on new years?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 23 2009, 06:40 PM~16071581
> *you going to majestics  on new years?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 21 2009, 09:20 PM~16053631
> *MANDATORY MEETING AT MAJESTICS NEW YEARS PICNIC FOR EVERYONE WHO IS SERIOUS ABOUT BEING IN THE CLUB AND FOR MEMBERS WHO ARE READY FOR SOME CHANGES IN THE CLUB, GET READY FOR SOME RULES AND A FRESH CLEAN LOOK TO THE BIKE CLUB
> *


never mind art...just seen this. i'll be there!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 23 2009, 06:42 PM~16071595
> *never mind art...just seen this.
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 23 2009, 04:42 PM~16071595
> *never mind art...just seen this. i'll be there!!
> *


lmk if u need a ride


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 23 2009, 08:02 PM~16072333
> *lmk if u need a ride
> *


??? Holla at me bro. LMK


----------



## Lil Spanks

HAPPY HOLIDAY EVERONE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 23 2009, 10:20 PM~16073716
> *HAPPY HOLIDAY EVERONE
> *


:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

ur gay


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

MERRY CHRISTMAS ARTISTICS


----------



## Kaos806

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Dec 22 2009, 09:09 PM~16062920
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


see now thats what the fuck i'm talkn bout merry christmas gente


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEARS WITH LOTS OF JOY AND BLESSINGS....


----------



## Lil Spanks

happy b.day mike


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 21 2009, 09:20 PM~16053631
> *MANDATORY MEETING AT MAJESTICS NEW YEARS PICNIC FOR EVERYONE WHO IS SERIOUS ABOUT BEING IN THE CLUB AND FOR MEMBERS WHO ARE READY FOR SOME CHANGES IN THE CLUB, GET READY FOR SOME RULES AND A FRESH CLEAN LOOK TO THE BIKE CLUB
> *


----------



## syked1

Merry x-mas guys from chilly canada LUXURIOUS 514 Montreal Chapter


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 24 2009, 10:35 AM~16078630
> *
> *


casper told me about it yesterday


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 24 2009, 10:27 AM~16078555
> *happy b.day mike
> *


THANKS!! me and my twin brother turn 29 today. fuck i'm an old ass man. gettin closer to kickin the bucket!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

lol


----------



## Chucks

*¡Feliz Navidad y Próspero año Nuevo! from THEE ARTISTICS Lubbock TX*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Dec 24 2009, 07:59 PM~16082300
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¡Feliz Navidad y Próspero año Nuevo!  from THEE ARTISTICS Lubbock TX
> *


LOL whos is santa?


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 24 2009, 09:06 PM~16082355
> *LOL whos is santa?
> *



the homie Bud from amarillo. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Dec 24 2009, 08:09 PM~16082373
> *the homie Bud from amarillo.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL


----------



## REC




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

hummmmmm.....


----------



## dave_st214

Merry Christmas


----------



## casper805

Merry Christmas


----------



## Lil Spanks

queeer


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 25 2009, 03:37 PM~16088719
> *queeer
> *


X ***


----------



## Lil Spanks

lol


----------



## BASH3R

*MANDATORY MEETING AT MAJESTICS NEW YEARS PICNIC FOR EVERYONE WHO IS SERIOUS ABOUT BEING IN THE CLUB AND FOR MEMBERS WHO ARE READY FOR SOME CHANGES IN THE CLUB, GET READY FOR SOME RULES AND A FRESH CLEAN LOOK TO THE BIKE CLUB*


----------



## BLAME ME

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 25 2009, 02:05 PM~16088070
> *Merry Christmas
> *


SAME TO YOU BRO.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 26 2009, 04:56 AM~16092449
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*FROM LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB*


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 26 2009, 03:04 PM~16095334
> *these better not be stupid rules.......just leting whoever know!!!!!!.....so somebody better pm me these rules!!!!!!
> *


:no:


----------



## Lil Spanks

oh really............


----------



## BASH3R

:yes:


----------



## Lil Spanks

o.rly


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 26 2009, 08:05 PM~16097497
> *o.rly
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

who let the dogs out.


----------



## Clown Confusion

sup art


----------



## Lil Spanks

whats up suga


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 27 2009, 02:34 PM~16102907
> *whats up suga
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

u too


----------



## Stilo-G

wtf


----------



## BASH3R

if anyone needs bodywork, from fenders, to frame to ,molded seats etc. let me know.
i could also do simple forks, sissy bars, handle bars, streeing wheels (twisted)


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 27 2009, 10:03 PM~16105863
> *if anyone needs bodywork, from fenders, to frame to ,molded seats etc. let me know.
> i could also do simple forks, sissy bars, handle bars, streeing wheels (twisted)
> *


DAM REALLY?? CAN YOU MAKE ME SOME DOUBLE TWISTED FENDER BRACES :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 27 2009, 08:12 PM~16105967
> *DAM REALLY?? CAN YOU MAKE ME SOME DOUBLE TWISTED FENDER BRACES  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 27 2009, 08:03 PM~16105863
> *if anyone needs bodywork, from fenders, to frame to ,molded seats etc. let me know.
> i could also do simple forks, sissy bars, handle bars, streeing wheels (twisted)
> *


 :0 hmmmm? moonbars, suppport bars dats it for now i think


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 27 2009, 10:38 PM~16106255
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whos?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 27 2009, 09:52 PM~16106412
> *whos?
> *


Ask Art.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 27 2009, 08:50 PM~16106381
> *:0 hmmmm? moonbars, suppport bars dats it for now i think
> *


110 for you but for casper 700


----------



## Lil Spanks

wow


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 27 2009, 11:39 PM~16106961
> *wow
> *


whos bike?


----------



## BASH3R

roberts right?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 27 2009, 10:33 PM~16106887
> *110 for you but for casper 700
> *


Good deal :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 27 2009, 10:21 PM~16106079
> *
> *


WELL TALK LATER WHEN YOU COME OVER  











HAHAHAHAHAHA JK WELL TALK AT THE MAJESTICS PIKNIK


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 27 2009, 09:33 PM~16106887
> *110 for you but for casper 700
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 27 2009, 10:04 PM~16107221
> *:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


lmk wen ur ready so i could sketch it out n grab a hammer n my avil


----------



## Lil Spanks

wow


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:420:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 28 2009, 12:21 PM~16110469
> *:420:
> *


Ima finish my tat here in about an hour. :biggrin: Jason wanna roll with me.


----------



## Clown Confusion

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Lil Spanks

hope to see everyyyyoooone at the dam.....all members...


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 28 2009, 10:39 AM~16110643
> *hope to see everyyyyoooone at the dam.....all members...
> *


x222


----------



## Lil Spanks

allllllll members


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 28 2009, 10:51 AM~16110748
> *allllllll serious members
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 28 2009, 01:36 PM~16110617
> *Ima finish my tat here in about an hour.  :biggrin:  Jason wanna roll with me.
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 28 2009, 10:51 AM~16110748
> *allllllll members
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 28 2009, 01:36 PM~16111126
> *
> *


Jason rolled with me.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

meh


----------



## 817Lowrider

hate


----------



## Lil Spanks

meh....x2....lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 28 2009, 06:43 PM~16113774
> *meh....x2....lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 28 2009, 07:22 PM~16113512
> *Jason rolled with me.
> *


torres :dunno:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 28 2009, 04:37 PM~16113709
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who's da dude


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 28 2009, 07:50 PM~16114660
> *who's da dude
> *


bahahaha fuck you. it looks better in person


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 28 2009, 07:20 PM~16114256
> *torres  :dunno:
> *


yea.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 28 2009, 05:59 PM~16114762
> *bahahaha fuck you. it looks better in person
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 28 2009, 09:00 PM~16114769
> *yea.
> *


orly :cheesy: hows that fool doing!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 28 2009, 08:29 PM~16115116
> *orly  :cheesy: hows that fool doing!
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Lil Spanks

haha...some dude


----------



## Lil Spanks

need a time for the members to be there....time for the bike club meeting to start.........


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 28 2009, 08:42 PM~16115266
> *haha...some dude
> *


lmao. debating on my ta tat :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

say whaaaaat


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 28 2009, 11:51 AM~16110748
> *allllllll members
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

u toooo...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BLVD Kreeper_@Dec 14 2009, 02:36 PM~15978346
> *lowrider $11 shipped february 1999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0


----------



## Lil Spanks

nahhhhhhh


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 29 2009, 01:01 AM~16118353
> *nahhhhhhh
> *


nahhhhhhh what fool?


----------



## Lil Spanks

o.rly


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

o.rly


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 28 2009, 06:58 PM~16115444
> *need a time for the members to be there....time for the bike club meeting to start.........
> *


we rollin in early... wut time is everybody else gettin there


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 29 2009, 02:59 PM~16123137
> *we rollin in early... wut time is everybody else gettin there
> *


park opens at 7


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 28 2009, 06:37 PM~16113709
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 29 2009, 01:38 PM~16123487
> *park opens at 7
> *


i know but we gota jam 2 hours earlier


----------



## Lil Spanks

> CHECK OUT MY SET UP IN THE CUTTY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 29 2009, 04:38 PM~16124185
> * :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


gtfo


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> CHECK OUT MY SET UP IN THE CUTTY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> LIKE THOSE TWO TONED PUMPS WITH TAPE STRIPPING
Click to expand...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 29 2009, 04:48 PM~16124293
> *LIKE THOSE TWO TONED PUMPS WITH TAPE STRIPPING
> *


SUP BABY CAKE


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 29 2009, 04:45 PM~16124272
> *gtfo
> *


HATER


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 29 2009, 04:50 PM~16124314
> *SUP BABY CAKE
> *


HAHAHA WHATS UP!!! ILL SEE YO AZZ ON FRIDAY


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 29 2009, 04:51 PM~16124330
> *HAHAHA WHATS UP!!! ILL SEE YO AZZ ON FRIDAY
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 29 2009, 04:53 PM~16124346
> *:0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


;D


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 29 2009, 04:55 PM~16124360
> *;D
> *


WHAT ARE YOU BRINGING??


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 29 2009, 04:58 PM~16124383
> *WHAT ARE YOU BRINGING??
> *


BOTH OF MY FRAMES ARE GETTING PAINTED THE TRIKE AND THE BLUE ONE

BUT IMA GET A 16 INCH FROM ONE OF YOUR MEMBERS :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 29 2009, 05:01 PM~16124422
> *BOTH OF MY FRAMES ARE GETTING PAINTED THE TRIKE AND THE BLUE ONE
> 
> BUT IMA GET A 16 INCH FROM ONE OF YOUR MEMBERS  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

lol


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 29 2009, 03:06 PM~16124481
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just like you


----------



## 817Lowrider

TEXAS home of da killaz home of the g'z


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 29 2009, 06:45 PM~16126837
> *TEXAS home of da killaz home of the g'z
> *


drunk talk :dunno:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 29 2009, 06:52 PM~16126908
> *drunk talk :dunno:
> *


its a texas thang i guess


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 29 2009, 06:45 PM~16126837
> *TEXAS home of da killaz home of the g'z
> *


thats cause all the killaz and g'z are on the run from cali police so they gotta go to texas


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 29 2009, 07:57 PM~16126966
> *thats cause all the killaz and g'z are on the run from cali police so they gotta go to texas
> *


true that texas is nothing compare to L.A


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 29 2009, 08:57 PM~16126966
> *thats cause all the killaz and g'z are on the run from cali police so they gotta go to texas
> *


yeah we get alot of them cali pussies over here.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Dec 29 2009, 09:10 PM~16127130
> *true that texas is nothing compare to L.A
> *


agreed.








we call these traps. yall call em prime real estate.280k cali house


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Dec 29 2009, 07:10 PM~16127130
> *true that texas is nothing compare to L.A
> *


 :yes:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 29 2009, 08:22 PM~16127275
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Dec 29 2009, 07:52 PM~16127673
> *
> *


pm me your number i lost it :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 29 2009, 08:15 PM~16127188
> *yeah we get alot of them cali pussies over here.
> *


real talk


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 29 2009, 10:02 PM~16127805
> *real talk
> *


and your gay :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 29 2009, 09:07 PM~16127870
> *and your gay :angry:
> *


takes one to know one.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 29 2009, 10:10 PM~16127910
> *takes one to know one.
> *


ok lover


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 29 2009, 09:13 PM~16127954
> *ok lover
> *


Im sorry but where you talking to casper?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 29 2009, 08:19 PM~16128047
> *Im sorry but where you talking to casper?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 29 2009, 09:02 PM~16127805
> *real talk
> *


yup real talk to bad its on here


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. is now t.a prez_@Dec 29 2009, 10:19 PM~16128047
> *Im sorry but where you talking to casper?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :angry:


----------



## Clown Confusion

art u ready for next year


----------



## Lil Spanks

yep


----------



## Stilo-G

lies!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

****


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 29 2009, 10:18 PM~16127230
> *agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we call these traps. yall call em prime real estate.280k cali house
> *


But its a Nice 2 bdrm 1 bath!! :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

yepp


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 29 2009, 10:19 PM~16128047
> *Im sorry but where you talking to casper?
> *


----------



## BASH3R

look at 2:10
http://www.lowridermagazine.com/videos/57/6202537/index.html


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 30 2009, 08:20 PM~16138099
> *look at 2:10
> http://www.lowridermagazine.com/videos/57/6202537/index.html
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

what is it....im on my phone


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 30 2009, 11:49 PM~16141032
> *what is it....im on my phone
> *


osos bomb truck


----------



## Lil Spanks

meh...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 30 2009, 10:49 PM~16141032
> *what is it....im on my phone
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

for sale woodgrain steering wheel.


----------



## Lil Spanks

How much.....and raul...found a color


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 31 2009, 12:43 AM~16141806
> *How much.....and raul...found a color
> *


for you 60 shipped


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 30 2009, 11:43 PM~16141806
> *How much.....and raul...found a color
> *


what color?


----------



## Lil Spanks

youll see...and jaun...u got hardware for that


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 31 2009, 01:15 AM~16142072
> *youll see...and jaun...u got hardware for that
> *


hardware like...??? I bought it last year never mounted. still has the hard plastic cover on the back.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 31 2009, 12:15 AM~16142072
> *youll see...and jaun...u got hardware for that
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

o.rly.....


----------



## Lil Spanks

what it dew


----------



## 817Lowrider

tryna make money


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 31 2009, 02:51 PM~16145963
> *tryna make money
> *


Since been pimpin!! Since been pimpin!! Since been pimpin!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 31 2009, 02:26 PM~16146312
> *Since been pimpin!! Since been pimpin!! Since been pimpin!!
> *


Just tryna get like you


----------



## Lil Spanks

trying to make that chesse


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

queeeer


----------



## BASH3R

ill see everone tomorrow


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 31 2009, 03:36 PM~16146401
> *Just tryna get like you
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Happy New Years guys. Good Luck on placing.


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 1 2010, 07:39 PM~16156609
> *
> *


I heard you guys kicked out casper today at the meeting, you should be happy.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2010, 08:43 PM~16156642
> *I heard you guys kicked out casper today at the meeting, you should be happy.
> *


i didnt go to the meeting


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 1 2010, 07:47 PM~16156680
> *i didnt go to the meeting
> *


good job


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## tequila sunrise




----------



## tequila sunrise

thanks guys for pulling through and gettin me over there!! appreciate it and the picnic was bad as fuck!! 

thanks again. i set my car on fire for letting me down (not really)


----------



## Lil Spanks

dammmmm


----------



## 817Lowrider

hell yeah. looking good.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

;o


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 1 2010, 08:22 PM~16156950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

just got home froma long tiering n bad ass day 
had a good time with my second fam, thnx to everyone who showed up n made it a goal to get there. 
2010 is just the start of the A so everyone lets get our chrome shining n our candy sparkling cause its a good year to rep to the fullest once again


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 2 2010, 01:06 AM~16159210
> *just got home froma long tiering n bad ass day
> had a good time with my second fam, thnx to everyone who showed up n made it a goal to get there.
> 2010 is just the start of the A so everyone lets get our chrome shining n our candy sparkling cause its a good year to rep to the fullest once again
> *


PM THE DETAILS ON THE MEETING.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 1 2010, 10:56 PM~16159152
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;o
> *


i choose green over gray


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 2 2010, 12:13 AM~16159237
> *i choose green over gray
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: 


:yes: :yes:


----------



## Lil Spanks

agree


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 2 2010, 01:13 AM~16159236
> *PM THE DETAILS ON  THE MEETING.
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 2 2010, 02:13 AM~16159236
> *PM THE DETAILS ON  THE MEETING.
> *


email sent


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 2 2010, 01:49 AM~16159461
> *email sent
> *


THANKS


----------



## 817Lowrider

i got nothing.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 2 2010, 01:49 AM~16159461
> *email sent
> *


never got anything.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 2 2010, 01:06 AM~16159210
> *just got home froma long tiering n bad ass day
> had a good time with my second fam, thnx to everyone who showed up n made it a goal to get there.
> 2010 is just the start of the A so everyone lets get our chrome shining n our candy sparkling cause its a good year to rep to the fullest once again
> *


 :tears: :tears: 

FUCK I GOT LOST AND SHIT I WAS GOING THRU THE STREETS OF SOUTHCENTRAL TRYING TO LOOK FOR THE SHOW  FUCK I WAS ALL STREESED OUT, HUNGOVER, EXHAUSTED LOOKING FOR THE SHOW :angry: 

HAHAHA OH WELL IT WAS MY FAULT I LOOKED UP THE WRONG ADDRESS THAT SUCKS CANT BELIEVE I MISSED THE SHOW OH WELL NEXT TIME :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

so whats up!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 2 2010, 12:19 PM~16161060
> *:tears:  :tears:
> 
> FUCK I GOT LOST AND SHIT I WAS GOING THRU THE STREETS OF SOUTHCENTRAL TRYING TO LOOK FOR THE SHOW   FUCK I WAS ALL STREESED OUT, HUNGOVER, EXHAUSTED LOOKING FOR THE SHOW  :angry:
> 
> HAHAHA OH WELL IT WAS MY FAULT I LOOKED UP THE WRONG ADDRESS THAT SUCKS CANT BELIEVE I MISSED THE SHOW OH WELL NEXT TIME  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
you got hammered too.... :roflmao: no worrys..and that guy show up about the set up too... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Art call me. Casper call me.


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## BASH3R

:uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 2 2010, 09:46 PM~16165398
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 2 2010, 01:26 PM~16161541
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> you got hammered too.... :roflmao: no worrys..and that guy show up about the set up too... :biggrin:
> *


HAHHA YEAH WOKE UP ALL LATE  

WELL IS HE STILL SELLING IT I CAN COME UP THERE ON TUESDAY AND PICK IT UP LET ME KNOW


----------



## juangotti




----------



## Lil Spanks

i think ill see him tomarrow at the hop


----------



## Lil Spanks

where my homies at..


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 3 2010, 10:39 AM~16168595
> *Looks like it kickoffs off on March 21st in Dallas, TX....
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 3 2010, 02:12 PM~16170308
> *
> *


----------



## show-bound

TTT


----------



## show-bound




----------



## 817Lowrider

*Thee Almighty A!!!*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 3 2010, 06:16 PM~16172240
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  wrong smiley damn I am all off today.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 3 2010, 07:26 PM~16173585
> *Thee Almighty A!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

oh yeaaaa


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 3 2010, 11:23 PM~16175679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 3 2010, 10:40 PM~16175908
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 4 2010, 03:18 AM~16177200
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

*GRAND OPENNING for CURLYS PINSTRIPING CARNE ASADA SATURDAY JANUARY 16TH, 9AM - 3PM !!!!

I'M INVITING EVERYONE DOWN FOR AN OPEN HOUSE TO START THE YEAR OFF RIGHT !!! FREE FOOD AND DRINKS !!! 

BRING YOUR CARS BY SO I CAN GET SOME GOOD PICTURES TO POST ON THE WALL !!! *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 4 2010, 07:14 PM~16183866
> *GRAND OPENNING for CURLYS PINSTRIPING CARNE ASADA SATURDAY JANUARY 16TH, 9AM - 3PM !!!!
> 
> I'M INVITING EVERYONE DOWN FOR AN OPEN HOUSE TO START THE YEAR OFF RIGHT !!! FREE FOOD AND DRINKS !!!
> 
> BRING YOUR CARS BY SO I CAN GET SOME GOOD PICTURES TO POST ON THE WALL !!!
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Gooseneck Asking 20 shipped PayPal Only


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 4 2010, 08:34 PM~16184158
> *
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 4 2010, 08:06 PM~16184643
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gooseneck Asking 20 shipped PayPal Only
> *


pm clown confusion.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 4 2010, 09:24 PM~16184894
> *pm clown confusion.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 4 2010, 09:06 PM~16184643
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gooseneck Asking 20 shipped PayPal Only
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 81.7.TX.

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

:|


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 4 2010, 08:26 PM~16184920
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 5 2010, 05:29 PM~16193260
> *:0
> *


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 5 2010, 09:00 PM~16196009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 23 2009, 10:34 PM~15761483
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 5 2010, 09:21 PM~16198405
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ohhhh shit that looks exactly like casper :0 :0 :0 
i think it is him :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 5 2010, 11:21 PM~16198405
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: your an asshole


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 23 2009, 10:34 PM~15761483
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this dude looks like my bother 









does he want to sell his I.D.


----------



## BLAME ME

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 4 2010, 07:14 PM~16183866
> *GRAND OPENNING for CURLYS PINSTRIPING CARNE ASADA SATURDAY JANUARY 16TH, 9AM - 3PM !!!!
> 
> I'M INVITING EVERYONE DOWN FOR AN OPEN HOUSE TO START THE YEAR OFF RIGHT !!! FREE FOOD AND DRINKS !!!
> 
> BRING YOUR CARS BY SO I CAN GET SOME GOOD PICTURES TO POST ON THE WALL !!!
> 
> 
> *


WHOS GOING????????????????????????


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 5 2010, 10:21 PM~16198405
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

Its 3:44 a.m and where are my dogs at


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 6 2010, 05:44 AM~16201025
> *Its 3:44 a.m and where are my dogs at
> *


I was asleep


----------



## Lil Spanks

ur gay


----------



## 817Lowrider

LAME


----------



## l1l_b1rd

hey art


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by P3N15_@Jan 6 2010, 12:56 PM~16203935
> *hey art
> *


a foe u at skool


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 6 2010, 01:21 PM~16204107
> *a foe u at skool
> *


i was on in my class were i just use the computor


----------



## Lil Spanks

queers


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by chicanodress.com_@Jan 6 2010, 05:09 PM~16205079
> *Mastermind Hat Company
> Presents
> The 1st Annual Low Rider Bike & Model Car Show!!
> 
> Sunday Feb 7, 2010
> Roll in Time: 7:00 AM Show Starts at 10:00 AM – 4:00 PM
> Locations: 1159 Pomona Rd. D2 Corona, CA 92882
> 
> Please join us and participate in celebrating our GRAND OPENING!!!
> FREE FOOD, GIVE AWAYS, 50/50 AND MUCH MUCH MORE!!! TROPHIES TO 1ST PLACE 2ND PLACE AND 3RD .
> $10 for Bikes - $10 for pedal cars - $10 for model cars
> 
> Please contact Ruben 951 808-2839 or Armando 951 545-3002 with any entry questions or for participation.
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 6 2010, 08:51 PM~16207852
> *
> *


IF MY BIKE IS BACK ILL MAKE IT TO THIS ONE


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 6 2010, 09:27 PM~16209273
> *IF MY BIKE IS BACK ILL MAKE IT TO THIS ONE
> *


when do you get it back?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 6 2010, 10:40 PM~16209494
> *when do you get it back?
> *


SERIOUSLY ITS BEEN LIKE MONTHS :uh: BUT IT SHOULD BE BACK BY THE MIDDLE OF THIS MONTH


----------



## 817Lowrider

NEW PAGE

2700


----------



## 817Lowrider

NEW PAGE 

2700


----------



## Lil Spanks

:ninja:


----------



## Kaos806

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 3 2010, 06:16 PM~16172240
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


them boys gonna wreckshop saturday wuz up gente


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Jan 7 2010, 03:43 PM~16216115
> *them boys gonna wreckshop saturday wuz up gente
> *


Already. Whats poppin Adam!


----------



## Kaos806

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 7 2010, 03:45 PM~16216131
> *Already. Whats poppin Adam!
> *


what it is at work fuckin off ............


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Jan 7 2010, 03:49 PM~16216167
> *what it is at work fuckin off ............
> *


doing the same. but at home :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 7 2010, 09:24 AM~16213226
> *SERIOUSLY ITS BEEN LIKE MONTHS  :uh: BUT IT SHOULD BE BACK BY THE MIDDLE OF THIS MONTH
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

more pics of the box.


----------



## 817Lowrider

ttt for bash


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 7 2010, 04:47 PM~16217983
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics of the box.
> *


heres more
















































coming home in a few weeks :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

u posted it. Nice box.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 7 2010, 08:54 PM~16221061
> *u posted it. Nice box.
> *


hopefully ill be flying plaque by the end of the year. *ALL* my money is going on this till im done :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 7 2010, 10:58 PM~16221103
> *hopefully ill be flying plaque by the end of the year. ALL my money is going on this till im done  :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 7 2010, 09:58 PM~16221103
> *hopefully ill be flying plaque by the end of the year. ALL my money is going on this till im done  :biggrin:
> *


ill be 1st  :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

Love thoses cars..needs the euro on it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 8 2010, 01:30 AM~16222994
> *Love thoses cars..needs the euro on it
> *


x2


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 7 2010, 11:30 PM~16222994
> *Love thoses cars..needs the euro on it
> *


:wave:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 7 2010, 11:30 PM~16222994
> *Love thoses cars..needs the euro on it
> *


thats first on the list n then maybe a booty kit


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 8 2010, 11:32 AM~16226140
> *thats first on the list n then maybe a booty kit
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 8 2010, 01:32 PM~16226140
> *thats first on the list n then maybe a booty kit
> *


hell yeah buy the car then slowly upgrade.  I got a d twist steering wheel coming in for mine.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 8 2010, 12:43 PM~16225727
> *:wave:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 7 2010, 02:29 PM~16216490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh man!!! i should have been sitting up rather than holding on to the bars.


----------



## BoyleHeights323




----------



## Lil Spanks

uffin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

what's up everybody!!!! any more pics Des? i'm going to have to raid my mom's camera (film) equipment and start messin around with it. i remembered i bought her a lens and a bitchin flash...so i'm gonna start shooting again. old school film...but hey, with the lens i bought for her years ago...alot of money shots  

thanks again for letting me peep through that camera lens


----------



## eric ramos

..............


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 8 2010, 07:19 PM~16229735
> *..............
> *


homie


----------



## eric ramos

werd. ..... 
mofos be doing it big!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 8 2010, 07:26 PM~16229813
> *werd. .....
> mofos be doing it big!
> *


aint no one doing shit fool


<<<<<<<<<juangotti


----------



## eric ramos

ohhhhhhhh same here mofo. thought its was ur bro mofo. hoe niga. ahole bitch. fuckkkkkk it.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

DAM BASHHUURR THE CAPRICE LOOKS SICK


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 6 2010, 06:51 PM~16207852
> *Mastermind Hat Company
> Presents
> The 1st Annual Low Rider Bike & Model Car Show!!
> 
> Sunday Feb 7, 2010
> Roll in Time: 7:00 AM Show Starts at 10:00 AM – 4:00 PM
> Locations: 1159 Pomona Rd. D2 Corona, CA 92882
> 
> Please join us and participate in celebrating our GRAND OPENING!!!
> FREE FOOD, GIVE AWAYS, 50/50 AND MUCH MUCH MORE!!! TROPHIES TO 1ST PLACE 2ND PLACE AND 3RD .
> $10 for Bikes - $10 for pedal cars - $10 for model cars
> 
> Please contact Ruben 951 808-2839 or Armando 951 545-3002 with any entry questions or for participation.
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX.

box lookin hella good Bash!


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 8 2010, 09:33 PM~16231810
> *:0
> *


ey basher are we rolling to dis 1?
if we do imma try to finish my bike for it...
atleast a candy paint...aint got toomuch feria...


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 7 2010, 10:50 PM~16221818
> *ill be 1st  :biggrin:
> *


and u too huh  how u guys doing ready for the shows


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 8 2010, 07:33 PM~16229890
> *ohhhhhhhh same here mofo. thought its was ur bro mofo. hoe niga. ahole bitch. fuckkkkkk it.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jan 9 2010, 01:48 AM~16234372
> *ey basher are we rolling to dis 1?
> if we do imma try to finish my bike for it...
> atleast a candy paint...aint got toomuch feria...
> *


corona isn't too far from me. i might be able to go to this one. added bonus is the MODEL CAR CONTEST :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

gettin my parts back paypal bitchhhhhhhh


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 9 2010, 03:33 PM~16237447
> *gettin my parts back paypal bitchhhhhhhh
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos

suck n gargole it ha . fuck been 2years since i have seen my parts in my hands wow.,


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 9 2010, 02:33 PM~16237447
> *gettin my parts back paypal bitchhhhhhhh
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## Lil Spanks

Mehhhh


----------



## 817Lowrider

*HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS?*


----------



## Lil Spanks

Where were u penis head


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 10 2010, 11:38 AM~16243991
> *Where were u penis head
> *


:|


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR+Jan 8 2010, 07:51 PM~16231359-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAM BASHHUURR THE CAPRICE LOOKS SICK
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 10:24 PM~16233087
> *box lookin hella good Bash!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thnx<!--QuoteBegin-SNAPPER818_@Jan 9 2010, 01:48 AM~16234372
> *ey basher are we rolling to dis 1?
> if we do imma try to finish my bike for it...
> atleast a candy paint...aint got toomuch feria...
> *


we might, have you talked to jason?? my phone messing up :happysad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

mehhh


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 10 2010, 06:09 PM~16248014
> *mehhh
> *


x2


Thanks for the help this weekend  






no ****




pics in a few mins


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 10 2010, 08:11 PM~16248046
> *x2
> Thanks for the help this weekend daddy
> no homies
> pics in a  few mins
> *


:|


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 10 2010, 06:22 PM~16248153
> *:|
> *


dat face will change will once you see the 2 new projects


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 10 2010, 08:27 PM~16248209
> *dat face will change will once you see the 2 new projects
> *


post up


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 10 2010, 07:33 PM~16248310
> *post up
> *


You aint ready.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 10 2010, 08:38 PM~16248378
> *You aint ready.
> *


hno:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 10 2010, 06:38 PM~16248378
> *You aint ready.
> *


x2


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

qvole A's :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jan 10 2010, 08:52 PM~16248585
> *qvole A's :wave:
> *


sup dog. did that hat I sent you fit?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 10 2010, 07:56 PM~16248640
> *sup dog. did that hat I sent you fit?
> *


Did you send him a jimmy hat?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 10 2010, 08:59 PM~16248690
> *Did you send him a jimmy hat?
> *


faggo. a new ere hat. like 2 years ago.


----------



## Lil Spanks

Queers


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 10 2010, 08:11 PM~16248046
> *x2
> Thanks for the help this weekend
> no ****
> pics in a  few mins
> *


*PICS!!!*


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 10 2010, 08:06 PM~16248794
> *faggo. a new ere hat. like 2 years ago.
> *


just checking.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 10 2010, 07:25 PM~16249094
> *PICS!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 10 2010, 09:28 PM~16249136
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: "Im about dollas who the fuck is 50 cent!"



Looking good stylez!


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 10 2010, 07:30 PM~16249167
> *:cheesy:  "Im about dollas who the fuck is 50 cent!"
> Looking good stylez!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

sweet


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 10 2010, 09:30 PM~16249167
> *:cheesy:  "Im about a dolla what the fuck is 50 cent!"
> Looking good stylez!
> *


fixt


----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 10 2010, 09:34 PM~16249229
> *fixt
> *


I threw my spin on it. :|

originally

"Go against Jigga yo' ass is dense
I'm about a dollar, what the fuck is 50 Cents?"


----------



## Stilo-G

big project but gna get it done just missing a few trim pieces.....





oh yea n its chopped top think bout doin the convertable top or leavin it chopped


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 10 2010, 09:36 PM~16249261
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn. you gonna need a whole new top


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 10 2010, 09:37 PM~16249270
> *I threw my spin on it. :|
> 
> originally
> 
> "Go against Jigga yo' ass is dense
> I'm about a dollar, what the fuck is 50 Cents?"
> *


spm?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 10 2010, 09:41 PM~16249330
> *spm?
> *


hova


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 10 2010, 07:40 PM~16249312
> *damn. you gonna need a whole new top
> *


read up :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 10 2010, 09:41 PM~16249335
> *hova
> *


nikka i know that. im talking about you. puttin your spin on it. spm? i know you like that trash


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G+Jan 10 2010, 09:42 PM~16249340-->
> 
> 
> 
> read up :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I seen it after I posted.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 10 2010, 09:43 PM~16249357
> *nikka i know that.  im talking about you.  puttin your spin on it.  spm?  i know you like that trash
> *


I see what you did there. 


" This is for my gangstas. 45 stainless! throw you sets up, let me see your sign language."


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 10 2010, 09:47 PM~16249401
> *I seen it after I posted.
> I see what you did there.
> " This is for my gangstas. 45 stainless! throw you sets up, let me see your sign language."
> *


yunk


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 10 2010, 09:50 PM~16249429
> *yunk
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Stilo-G

pics of caspers 49 5 window


----------



## 817Lowrider

motha fukkka! yall both bought bombs?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 10 2010, 07:56 PM~16249528
> *motha fukkka! yall both bought bombs?
> *


 :biggrin: gotta great deal


----------



## 817Lowrider

mofos tryna be big boys now.


----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## BASH3R

is casper gonna join nok nok with that too? :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 10 2010, 10:04 PM~16249631
> *is casper gonna join nok nok with that too? :0
> *


NOK?


----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## Stilo-G

LS1 getting dropped in this mofo!!!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 10 2010, 08:05 PM~16249651
> *NOK?
> *


nokturnal cc


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 10 2010, 10:09 PM~16249699
> *nokturnal cc
> *


BAHAHAHAH Seriously?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 10 2010, 08:10 PM~16249716
> *BAHAHAHAH Seriously?
> *


 :twak: :nono:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 10 2010, 08:11 PM~16249728
> *:twak:  :nono:
> *


thats what casper told a lil blue bird that that blue bird told me :0


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 10 2010, 08:11 PM~16249741
> *thats what casper told a lil blue bird that that blue bird told me  :0
> *


his daily aint gona be clubbed


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 10 2010, 10:11 PM~16249741
> *thats what casper told a lil blue bird that that blue bird told me  :0
> *


lil blue bird stiring shit up.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 10 2010, 08:13 PM~16249766
> *lil blue bird stiring shit up.
> *


  dats wudup *****


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 10 2010, 08:13 PM~16249766
> *lil blue bird stiring shit up.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 10 2010, 10:15 PM~16249796
> *:dunno:
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 10 2010, 08:16 PM~16249809
> *
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 10 2010, 10:17 PM~16249824
> *:happysad:
> *


*<3*


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 10 2010, 08:21 PM~16249866
> *<3
> *


awwww


----------



## 817Lowrider

so does this mean that yall gonna try and start a cc chap in the 805?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 10 2010, 08:27 PM~16249960
> *so does this mean that yall gonna try and start a cc chap in the 805?
> *


that would be cool. but imma go back to la chap when my shits done


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 10 2010, 10:28 PM~16249980
> *that would be cool. but imma go back to la chap when my shits done
> *


wiff the box?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 10 2010, 08:29 PM~16249997
> *wiff the box?
> *


yuup


----------



## 817Lowrider

I get my first molded plaque next week. :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 10 2010, 08:33 PM~16250049
> *I get my first molded plaque next week. :cheesy:
> *


 :0 post pix when u get it :cheesy:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider+Jan 10 2010, 08:27 PM~16249960-->
> 
> 
> 
> so does this mean that yall gonna try and start a cc chap in the 805?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea but for now OC prospects.... 805 ch aproved just waitn on monchies n my bro
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-817Lowrider_@Jan 10 2010, 08:33 PM~16250049
> *I get my first molded plaque next week. :cheesy:
> *


im jackin caspers wen he gets it next week


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 10 2010, 10:34 PM~16250064
> *:0 post pix when u get it  :cheesy:
> *


you know I will. I suprised NONE of yall have one yet.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 10 2010, 10:38 PM~16250129
> *yea but for now OC prospects.... 805 ch aproved just waitn on monchies n my bro
> im jackin caspers wen he gets it next week
> *


already and ohhh snappp


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 10 2010, 08:39 PM~16250140
> *already and ohhh snappp
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 10 2010, 08:01 PM~16249586
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dayton just got picked up for this


----------



## ogloko

Casper, can't wait for the project to be done and the plaque flying high! Just take your time and shine the baby up. Big TA's OC in the house. I'll see you guys Tuesday. Drive safe!


----------



## 817Lowrider

so proud


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 10 2010, 10:02 PM~16251380
> *so proud
> *


 :tears:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 11 2010, 12:21 AM~16251556
> *:tears:
> *


*<3*


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 10 2010, 10:48 PM~16251777
> *<3
> *


----------



## eric ramos

worst birthday ever...................


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 11 2010, 12:21 AM~16252006
> *worst birthday ever...................
> *


Happy Birthday!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## erick323

:biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

thanks ......... had fever allllllllllllllll fuken day lnogggggggggggg. ughhh


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 11 2010, 01:21 AM~16252006
> *worst birthday ever...................
> *


BIG BAD 20 yeara old.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 10 2010, 08:33 PM~16250049
> *I get my first molded plaque next week. :cheesy:
> *


DAMN... i coulda had my car done up by now if it wasn't for the many fuck ups i've been dealing with on this cadillac. all i have to show for the club is the bike...and it feels REAL awkward being almost 30 and showing a bike instead of my caddy :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 11 2010, 01:41 AM~16252083
> *DAMN... i coulda had my car done up by now if it wasn't for the many fuck ups i've been dealing with on this cadillac. all i have to show for the club is the bike...and it feels REAL awkward being almost 30 and showing a bike instead of my caddy :uh:
> *


molded plaque is for my bike. man I got a long road ahead of me to get my c.c. plaque.


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 11 2010, 12:33 AM~16252056
> *BIG BAD 20 yeara old.
> *


19


----------



## BLAME ME

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 10 2010, 09:01 PM~16249586
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATS TO OUR BROTHERS ON YOUR PURCHASE, I ALWAYS SAID THE CLUB WILL GROW. HOPE PEOPLE DONT START TO HATE AND GIVE OUR BROTHERS THE HELP THEY SO THEY CAN REPRESENT THE C.C. SOON. BIG THANKS TO THE O.C. CHAPTER FOR HELPING THESE GUYS IN MOVING THEIR NEW PROJECTS BACK HOME. I'LL SEARCH FOR THE PARTS YOU GUYS ARE LOOKING FOR AND LET YOU KNOW WHAT I FIND. ANYTHING TO HELP YOU GUYS, YOU KNOWWWWWWWWWW.

:thumbsup: :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos+Jan 11 2010, 01:57 AM~16252140-->
> 
> 
> 
> 19
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your bifday info says 90....
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BLAME ME_@Jan 11 2010, 01:57 AM~16252142
> *CONGRATS TO OUR BROTHERS ON YOUR PURCHASE, I ALWAYS SAID THE CLUB WILL GROW. HOPE PEOPLE DONT START TO HATE AND GIVE OUR BROTHERS THE HELP THEY SO THEY CAN REPRESENT THE C.C. SOON. BIG THANKS TO THE O.C. CHAPTER FOR HELPING THESE GUYS IN MOVING THEIR NEW PROJECTS BACK HOME. I'LL SEARCH FOR THE PARTS YOU GUYS ARE LOOKING FOR AND LET YOU KNOW WHAT I FIND. ANYTHING TO HELP YOU GUYS, YOU KNOWWWWWWWWWW.
> 
> :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 10 2010, 09:39 PM~16249302
> *big project but gna get it done just missing a few trim pieces.....
> oh yea n its chopped top think bout doin the convertable top or leavin it chopped
> *


I never seen a chopped bomb... I say if done right a chopped bomb would look sweet.


----------



## Lil Spanks

yea it was a long ass drive to get them but i just wanted to see my cupcakes..stilo and casper


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 11 2010, 12:13 AM~16252193
> *yea it was a long ass drive to get them but i just wanted to see my cupcakes..stilo and casper
> *


bout 3hrs each way.... thanks sweets cheeks for drivin them out here n thanks for ur dad lettin us use the dually n trailer


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 10 2010, 11:57 PM~16252139
> *molded plaque is for my bike. man I got a long road ahead of me to get my c.c. plaque.
> *


 :0 i read it wrong...maybe i should just go to bed with my amanda bynes blanket and call it a night :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 11 2010, 02:42 AM~16252313
> *:0  i read it wrong...maybe i should just go to bed with my amanda bynes blanket and call it a night :biggrin:
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Stilo if you needing and body supplies for your project hit me up! See what I can do!! 

Bash you too!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion

still waiting punk


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 11 2010, 12:13 AM~16252193
> *yea it was a long ass drive to get them but i just wanted to see my cupcakes..stilo and casper
> *


hey art, since you do painting and stuff, can you get a hold of some different flakes. i'm lookin for pink, "fireball" and rainbow flake. let me know


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 11 2010, 05:22 AM~16252752
> *Stilo if you needing and body supplies for your project hit me up! See what I can do!!
> 
> Bash you too!!!
> *


 :biggrin: i'll let u know good lookin out


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 11 2010, 12:15 PM~16254567
> *:biggrin: i'll let u know good lookin out
> *


mijo growing up :happysad:


----------



## show-bound

*NEED SOME CHINA PARTS I WILL SPONSOR THEE CLUB! LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU NEED! NEVER PAY RETAIL PRICES AGAIN!!

TIRES,WHEELS, CHAINS, TUBES,TWISTED PARTS,GRIPS,FENDERS 

TWISTED WHEELS 200! shipped!
ALL 20" fans/straight 72s and 144s $99.00 SET

24/26 $110 SET*


----------



## Lil Spanks

Meh


----------



## 817Lowrider

How is the lac coming?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 11 2010, 01:28 PM~16254679
> *Meh
> *


COMETE UNO


----------



## Lil Spanks

i will hit u up sam...i need to get some 20 inch fans..


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 11 2010, 01:29 PM~16254680
> *How is the lac coming?
> *


GETTING A CLUB SHOP SOON AS THESE CHECKS CLEAR...NEXT WEEK ITS ON AND CRACKIN!

I GOT 3 CARS TO PAINT, YOUR SHIT TO RECLEAR, WOLVERINE TO POLISH, JUST GET ORGANISED!
FINISH DTWIST FRAME AND FENDERS A RAFFLE BUILD, AND LIL SOMETHING HERE AND THERE ADDITIONS ON OTHER CUSTOMERS BIKES! 1ST THINGS FIRST! 

THE LAC IS GETTING PUT IN THE SHOP FINALLY!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

geting a club shop?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 11 2010, 01:31 PM~16254711
> *i will hit u up sam...i need to get some 20 inch fans..
> *


PAYPAL [email protected]

LET ME KNOW WHICH ONE...I GET YOU TIRES AND TUBES AT COST..PM FOR PRICES!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 11 2010, 01:36 PM~16254763
> *geting a  club shop?
> *


WE ALL PUTTING IN ON A BIGGER SPACE TO FINISH AND STORE OUR CARS!


----------



## Lil Spanks

i think its the 72 spokes and u guys are big ballersssssszzzzzzz


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 11 2010, 12:33 PM~16254738
> *GETTING A CLUB SHOP SOON AS THESE CHECKS CLEAR...NEXT WEEK ITS ON AND CRACKIN!
> 
> I GOT 3 CARS TO PAINT, YOUR SHIT TO RECLEAR, WOLVERINE TO POLISH, JUST GET ORGANISED!
> FINISH DTWIST FRAME AND FENDERS A RAFFLE BUILD, AND LIL SOMETHING HERE AND THERE ADDITIONS ON OTHER CUSTOMERS BIKES!  1ST THINGS FIRST!
> 
> THE LAC IS GETTING PUT IN THE SHOP FINALLY!!!!!!
> *


already. I need to get my hands on a compressor. once I do that. Ill be able to have my ride paint in my garage.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 11 2010, 01:40 PM~16254805
> *i think its the 72 spokes and u guys are big ballersssssszzzzzzz
> *


let me know when your ready...

we just average joes..chit just cost less over here! :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

shoot ill just move over there if chits cheaper


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 11 2010, 02:04 PM~16255028
> *shoot ill just move over there if chits cheaper
> *


i got a member that could use a roomate!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 11 2010, 01:31 PM~16255252
> *i got a member that could use a roomate!
> *


Aaron. LOL


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 11 2010, 02:33 PM~16255280
> *Aaron. LOL
> *


another...he might need one soon too...lol


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 11 2010, 10:28 AM~16254669
> *NEED SOME CHINA PARTS I WILL SPONSOR THEE CLUB! LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU NEED!  NEVER PAY RETAIL PRICES AGAIN!!
> 
> TIRES,WHEELS, CHAINS, TUBES,TWISTED PARTS,GRIPS,FENDERS
> 
> TWISTED WHEELS 200! shipped!
> ALL 20" fans/straight 72s and 144s $99.00 SET
> 
> 24/26 $110 SET
> *


pics? 

hey guys, i'm wondering if anyone has an idea of how much it will cost me to have my forks, sissy bar, and rear fender re-chromed.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 11 2010, 02:05 PM~16255619
> *pics?
> *


they are brand new from the catalog.


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 11 2010, 12:13 AM~16252193
> *yea it was a long ass drive to get them but i just wanted to see my cupcakes..stilo and casper
> *


sounds a little **** 
:rimshot:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by P3N15_@Jan 11 2010, 02:11 PM~16255706
> *sounds a little ****
> :rimshot:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 11 2010, 02:28 PM~16255873
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 11 2010, 02:05 PM~16255619
> *pics?
> 
> hey guys, i'm wondering if anyone has an idea of how much it will cost me to have my forks, sissy bar, and rear fender re-chromed.
> *


well let me know..ill be headed to the chromer this week


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 11 2010, 12:28 PM~16255873
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ok u win this time :tears:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by P3N15_@Jan 11 2010, 03:02 PM~16256167
> *ok u win this time :tears:
> *


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 11 2010, 01:09 PM~16256255
> *
> *


hey art...



... ur an ass hole


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by P3N15_@Jan 11 2010, 03:13 PM~16256290
> *hey art...
> ... ur an ass hole
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
dont sweat it homie. I got a pic WAY worse then that.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 11 2010, 03:13 PM~16256296
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> dont sweat it homie. I got a pic WAY worse then that.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 11 2010, 01:13 PM~16256296
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> dont sweat it homie. I got a pic WAY worse then that.
> *


its not about tha pic its about how i woken at 1:30 n he was shining a light in my face


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by P3N15_@Jan 11 2010, 03:24 PM~16256402
> *its not about tha pic its about how i woken at 1:30 n he was shining a light in my face
> *


 :420:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:happysad:


----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 11 2010, 06:44 PM~16258415
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


last year.  
The girl on the left passed away. R.I.P.  :angel:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 11 2010, 06:45 PM~16258426
> *last year.
> The girl on the left passed away. R.I.P.   :angel:
> *


 :angel: :angel: R.I.P :angel: :angel:


----------



## ogloko

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Jan 11 2010, 12:57 AM~16252142
> *CONGRATS TO OUR BROTHERS ON YOUR PURCHASE, I ALWAYS SAID THE CLUB WILL GROW. HOPE PEOPLE DONT START TO HATE AND GIVE OUR BROTHERS THE HELP THEY SO THEY CAN REPRESENT THE C.C. SOON. BIG THANKS TO THE O.C. CHAPTER FOR HELPING THESE GUYS IN MOVING THEIR NEW PROJECTS BACK HOME. I'LL SEARCH FOR THE PARTS YOU GUYS ARE LOOKING FOR AND LET YOU KNOW WHAT I FIND. ANYTHING TO HELP YOU GUYS, YOU KNOWWWWWWWWWW.
> 
> :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:h5:


----------



## erick323




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 11 2010, 12:31 PM~16255896
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :angry:  :wow:


----------



## Lil Spanks

gonna cry sweety


----------



## BASH3R

im gonna be making some bke parts this week for the hell of it, wat would u guys like to see?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 11 2010, 08:38 PM~16259806
> *im gonna be making some bke parts this week for the hell of it, wat would u guys like to see?
> *


MAKE SOME FENDER BRACES FOR YOUR GOOD HOMIE GEORGE :happysad:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 11 2010, 06:44 PM~16259861
> *MAKE SOME FENDER BRACES FOR YOUR GOOD HOMIE GEORGE  :happysad:
> *


lol cool, pm a ***** some details about that meeting


----------



## Lil Spanks

some forks


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 11 2010, 05:44 PM~16258415
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cholo :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## Lil Spanks

oh snaps...erica


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 11 2010, 07:40 PM~16260540
> *some forks
> *


size?? anyone interseted in pedals??


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 11 2010, 08:35 PM~16260483
> *lol cool, pm a ***** some details about that meeting
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:cheesy: bored as fukkk


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ogloko_@Jan 10 2010, 09:11 PM~16250668
> *Casper, can't wait for the project to be done and the plaque flying high! Just take your time and shine the baby up. Big TA's OC in the house. I'll see you guys Tuesday. Drive safe!
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: thaks for the og daytons.....and for letting us borrow the truck n trailer.... ill b there tommorow for tose rims


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 11 2010, 11:30 PM~16262080
> *:biggrin:  :yes: thaks for the og daytons.....and for letting us borrow the truck n trailer.... ill b there tommorow for tose rims
> *


pics of the d's casp. congrats on the come up. Im diggin the truck. life timer

*THEE ALMIGHTY A*


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Jan 10 2010, 11:57 PM~16252142
> *CONGRATS TO OUR BROTHERS ON YOUR PURCHASE, I ALWAYS SAID THE CLUB WILL GROW. HOPE PEOPLE DONT START TO HATE AND GIVE OUR BROTHERS THE HELP THEY SO THEY CAN REPRESENT THE C.C. SOON. BIG THANKS TO THE O.C. CHAPTER FOR HELPING THESE GUYS IN MOVING THEIR NEW PROJECTS BACK HOME. I'LL SEARCH FOR THE PARTS YOU GUYS ARE LOOKING FOR AND LET YOU KNOW WHAT I FIND. ANYTHING TO HELP YOU GUYS, YOU KNOWWWWWWWWWW.
> 
> :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> *


BY JUNE  ... LET ME KNOW TOMMOROW BOUT THOSE PARTS


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 11 2010, 12:13 AM~16252193
> *yea it was a long ass drive to get them but i just wanted to see my cupcakes..stilo and casper
> *


U JUST WANTED STILO TO PLAY WITH UR EARS WHILE UWERE DRIVING LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 11 2010, 12:33 PM~16255920
> *well let me know..ill be headed to the chromer this week
> *


DONT FORGET BOUT THE BUMPER IN THE BACK OF THE TRUCK


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 11 2010, 09:31 PM~16262098
> *pics of the d's casp.  congrats on the come up. Im diggin the truck. life timer
> 
> THEE ALMIGHTY A
> *


THANKS GOTTI PRECIATE IT... WILL POST PICS TOMMOROW WHEN I PICK THEM UP... HOWS UR PROJECT COMING ALONG?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 12 2010, 12:34 AM~16262139
> *DONT FORGET BOUT THE BUMPER IN THE BACK OF THE TRUCK
> *


you dont need those d's

quanto?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 11 2010, 11:41 PM~16262214
> *THANKS GOTTI PRECIATE IT... WILL POST PICS TOMMOROW WHEN I PICK THEM UP... HOWS UR PROJECT COMING ALONG?
> *


its coming foo. tryna have it painter here within the nxt month


----------



## BASH3R

drop off my shit n jason since ur gonna pass by


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 11 2010, 09:33 PM~16262130
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


CASH MONEY YOUNG MONEY THE BEST!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 11 2010, 11:31 PM~16262102
> *BY JUNE   ... LET ME KNOW TOMMOROW BOUT THOSE PARTS
> *


***** SAID JUNE!!! :0


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 11 2010, 09:42 PM~16262229
> *you dont need those d's
> 
> quanto?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 400


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 11 2010, 09:47 PM~16262298
> ****** SAID JUNE!!! :0
> *


:yes: :yes: BOTH TRUCK N CAR WILL B DONE N PLAQUED


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 11 2010, 11:42 PM~16262229
> *you dont need those d's
> 
> quanto?
> *


greedy ass *****. you got z's :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 11 2010, 09:42 PM~16262235
> *its coming foo. tryna have it painter here within the nxt month
> *


THATS GOOD NEED ANY MATERIAL FOR UR INTEIOR HIT ME UP WHE FOUND SOME STORE REAL CHEAP PRICES


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 11 2010, 11:50 PM~16262345
> *THATS GOOD NEED ANY MATERIAL FOR UR INTEIOR HIT ME UP WHE FOUND SOME STORE REAL CHEAP PRICES
> *


yeah I do. black gucci black suede.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 11 2010, 09:44 PM~16262260
> *drop off my shit n jason since ur gonna pass by
> *


NOT GOING THROUGH THE 101... TAKING BACK ROADS TO VICTORVILLE FIRST


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 11 2010, 11:48 PM~16262325
> *:yes:  :yes: BOTH TUCK N CAR WILL B DONE N PLAQUED
> *


the fuck is tuck?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 11 2010, 09:50 PM~16262355
> *yeah I do. black gucci black suede.
> *


PRICES BY END OF WEEK.... I JUST BOUGHT A BIG PIECE OF BLACK SUEDE FOR 50 THATS WITH FREE GATOR


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 11 2010, 09:51 PM~16262379
> *NOT GOING THROUGH THE 101... TAKING BACK ROADS TO VICTORVILLE FIRST
> *


***** you straight up lagg it


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 11 2010, 09:48 PM~16262329
> *greedy ass *****. you got z's :biggrin:
> *


TRADE :dunno:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 11 2010, 09:54 PM~16262422
> ****** you straight up lagg it
> *


ALWAYS BUSSY TOUGHT U WERE GONNA B WORKING IN OX THIS WEEK?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 11 2010, 11:53 PM~16262412
> *PRICES BY END OF WEEK.... I JUST BOUGHT A BIG PIECE OF BLACK SUEDE FOR 50 THATS WITH FREE GATOR
> *


:| and they clown on me cus of my gucci preference.

I have flight benefits now so I can go to cali for the first show of the season. I just need a some one to drive me around and a place to stay. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 11 2010, 11:54 PM~16262426
> *TRADE  :dunno:
> *


orly? I wanna see pics. :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 11 2010, 09:55 PM~16262442
> *ALWAYS BUSSY TOUGHT U WERE GONNA B WORKING IN OX THIS WEEK?
> *


naw not this week, if the powdercoater finishes the stuff then ill go this week


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 11 2010, 11:48 PM~16262325
> *:yes:  :yes: BOTH TRUCK N CAR WILL B DONE N PLAQUED
> *


damn you and stilo gonna be plaqued up? Im jelous. Stylez gonna leave it chop top?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 11 2010, 09:55 PM~16262446
> *:| and they clown on me cus of my gucci preference.
> 
> I have flight benefits now so I can go to cali for the first show of the season. I just need a some one to drive me around and a place to stay. :biggrin:
> *


GATORS FORMY DAILY..... GUCCIS CLEAN MIGHT GO WITH LOUI ON MY DAILY INSTEAD OF GATOR.... U KNOW WHE GOT U WHENEVER U DESIDE O COME DOWN


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 11 2010, 09:57 PM~16262472
> *orly? I wanna see pics. :biggrin:
> *


TOMMOROW


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 12 2010, 12:00 AM~16262527
> *GATORS FORMY DAILY..... GUCCIS CLEAN MIGHT GO WITH LOUI ON MY DAILY INSTEAD OF GATOR.... U KNOW WHE GOT U WHENEVER U DESIDE O COME DOWN
> *


guaranteed. my bro works for AA and he put me on his benefit list.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 11 2010, 09:59 PM~16262517
> *damn you and stilo gonna be plaqued up? Im jelous. Stylez gonna leave it chop top?
> *


YEA HIM TO... NAW RAG TOP


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 12 2010, 12:01 AM~16262559
> *YEA HIM TO... NAW RAG TOP
> *


I take it in 6 months yall are just doing streets and not frame offs?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 11 2010, 10:01 PM~16262545
> *guaranteed. my bro works for AA and he put me on his benefit list.
> *


COME DOWN OR JUNE 6


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 12 2010, 12:04 AM~16262613
> *COME DOWN OR JUNE 6
> *


I can go a few times. I wanna go earlier then june.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 12 2010, 12:48 AM~16262329
> *greedy ass *****. you got z's :biggrin:
> *


not for me aron!! hes was fixen to buy chinas!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 11 2010, 10:02 PM~16262578
> *I take it in 6 months yall are just doing streets and not frame offs?
> *


THERE ALREADY PRIMERED ALLREADY FRAME OFF GETTING EVERYTHING MOLDED ON BOTH FRAMES GETING BOXED THEN NEXT YEAR GETTIN TORE DOWN AGAIN FOR THE TITLES


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 12 2010, 12:06 AM~16262652
> *not for me aron!!  hes was fixen to buy chinas!
> *


what happen to them white wheels he got?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 12 2010, 12:54 AM~16262426
> *TRADE  :dunno:
> *


1100 on sale :buttkick: :no:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 12 2010, 12:06 AM~16262662
> *THERE ALREADY PRIMERED ALLREADY FRAME OFF GETTING EVERYTHING MOLDED ON BOTH FRAMES GETING BOXED THEN NEXT YEAR GETTIN TORE DOWN AGAIN FOR THE TITLES
> *


*$*


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 11 2010, 10:05 PM~16262630
> *I can go a few times. I wanna go earlier then june.
> *


WILL LET KNOW BOUT THE SHOWS COMMING UP


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 12 2010, 01:07 AM~16262670
> *what happen to them white wheels he got?
> *


SOLD withe the car


----------



## Lil Spanks

a casper...can u bring some blue suede for me...i wanna redo a banna seat...hook it up


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 11 2010, 10:07 PM~16262680
> *1100 on sale :buttkick:  :no:
> *


GOT MINE FOR 400 :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

*6 Members: STiLL RAPPiN32, show-bound, casper805, 817Lowrider, Lil Spanks, BASH3R*


:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 12 2010, 12:08 AM~16262690
> *SOLD withe the car
> *


oh damn.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 11 2010, 10:08 PM~16262687
> *$
> *


YOU KNOW!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 12 2010, 01:08 AM~16262695
> *a casper...can u bring some blue suede for me...i wanna redo a banna seat...hook it up
> *


i got some blue suede, skys old seat...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 12 2010, 12:09 AM~16262712
> *6 Members: STiLL RAPPiN32, show-bound, casper805, 817Lowrider, Lil Spanks, BASH3R
> :0
> *


been a hella minute since it has been this deep. Take advantage,


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 12 2010, 01:09 AM~16262714
> *oh damn.
> *


picking up an el camino then straight tot he shop!


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 11 2010, 09:55 PM~16262446
> *:| and they clown on me cus of my gucci preference.
> 
> I have flight benefits now so I can go to cali for the first show of the season. I just need a some one to drive me around and a place to stay. :biggrin:
> *


dont trip i like zebra skin


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 11 2010, 10:08 PM~16262695
> *a casper...can u bring some blue suede for me...i wanna redo a banna seat...hook it up
> *


CANT TOMOROW BUT GET IT TO YOU AT POMONA


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by P3N15_@Jan 12 2010, 01:11 AM~16262746
> *dont trip i like zebra skin
> *


and dont forget PURPLE PANTS


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 12 2010, 12:10 AM~16262720
> *YOU KNOW!!!
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by P3N15_@Jan 12 2010, 12:11 AM~16262746
> *dont trip i like zebra skin
> *


BAHAHAHAHAHAHA That dont surprise me. :happysad:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by P3N15_@Jan 11 2010, 10:11 PM~16262746
> *dont trip i like zebra skin
> *


U WANT THE ORANGE PANTS ON THE YOUNG MONEY VIDEO HUH


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 12 2010, 01:13 AM~16262785
> *U WANT THE ORANGE PANTS ON THE YOUNG MONEY VIDEO HUH
> *


palwues chipping out his week or what....


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 11 2010, 10:12 PM~16262754
> *and dont forget PURPLE PANTS
> *


PURPLE SKINNI'S










****** BE HATIN HUH CHUKS


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 11 2010, 10:14 PM~16262801
> *palwues chipping out his week or what....
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

BTW guys I sell NFL jerseys. Double stitched retail 90-150 60 bucks. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 12 2010, 01:15 AM~16262822
> *BTW guys I sell NFL jerseys. Double stitched retail 90-150 60 bucks. :biggrin:
> *


hows that going..


----------



## casper805

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: casper805, BASH3R, 817Lowrider, erick323, P3N15


FRAMES GETTING DONE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 12 2010, 12:17 AM~16262840
> *hows that going..
> *


have not sold one yet. then again I aint been really pushin them like I should.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 11 2010, 10:15 PM~16262822
> *BTW guys I sell NFL jerseys. Double stitched retail 90-150 60 bucks. :biggrin:
> *


NEED RAIDERS!!! #11


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 12 2010, 01:17 AM~16262855
> *have not sold one yet. then again I aint been really pushin them like I should.
> *


save some shpping money the rest so i can send out these shirts..be done here in afew days!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 11 2010, 10:17 PM~16262855
> *have not sold one yet. then again I aint been really pushin them like I should.
> *


niners please :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

skinny pants are tha shitttttt


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 12 2010, 12:18 AM~16262864
> *NEED RAIDERS!!! #11
> *


not popular enough. 

How bout

#21 ASOMUGHA :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

STILO WANTS TO TRADE HIS RUSSEL JERSEY FOR A GRADKOWSKI


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 12 2010, 12:20 AM~16262888
> *niners please :biggrin:
> *


plenty. who you looking for?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 12 2010, 12:22 AM~16262916
> *STILO WANTS TO TRADE HIS RUSSEL JERSEY FOR A GRADKOWSKI
> *


I dont do trades. just sales. try the goodwill.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 11 2010, 10:22 PM~16262913
> *skinny pants are tha shitttttt
> *


SAW YOU ROCKIN YOUR MONSTER GREEN SKINNI'S THIS WEEKEND


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 12 2010, 01:22 AM~16262920
> *plenty. who you looking for?
> *


whats sup witht he cowboys chit.... 

aikman, starbach, smith, 

limited silver?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 12 2010, 12:19 AM~16262874
> *save some shpping money the rest so i can send out these shirts..be done here in afew days!
> *


you said ship was included when I made my order.


----------



## Lil Spanks

stilo wants his pink and short so he can show of his belly ring


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 11 2010, 10:22 PM~16262914
> *not popular enough.
> 
> How bout
> 
> #21 ASOMUGHA  :biggrin:
> *


FUCK IT


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 11 2010, 11:17 PM~16262843
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: casper805, BASH3R, 817Lowrider, erick323, P3N15
> FRAMES GETTING DONE
> *


im not ganna need the parts no more foo and that frame is for sell if anybody whants to but it


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 11 2010, 10:23 PM~16262931
> *I dont do trades. just sales. try the goodwill.
> *


THEY WOULDNT TAKE IT EITHER


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 12 2010, 12:24 AM~16262940
> *whats sup witht he cowboys chit....
> 
> aikman, starbach, smith,
> 
> limited silver?
> *


got all. no silver


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 12 2010, 01:24 AM~16262945
> *you said ship was included when I made my order.
> *


 :happysad: :twak: :thumbsup: 

for me to order them hoes here i payed the shipping ...to ship to you gots to pay


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Jan 11 2010, 10:25 PM~16262959
> *im not ganna need the parts no more foo and that frame is for sell if anybody  whants to but it
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 12 2010, 12:26 AM~16262986
> *:happysad:  :twak:  :thumbsup:
> 
> for me to order them hoes here i payed the shipping  ...to ship to you gots to pay
> *


not what you said bro or implied.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 12 2010, 01:26 AM~16262975
> *got all. no silver
> *


2x what number size is that..send me pics.


----------



## Lil Spanks

what frame.....i want it eric....and hey its penissss


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 11 2010, 10:24 PM~16262950
> *stilo wants his pink and short so he can show of his belly ring
> *


AND POSE INFRONT OF THE AIRPLANE LIKE THOSE GIRLS


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 11 2010, 11:27 PM~16262994
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 12 2010, 01:27 AM~16263000
> *not what you said bro or implied.
> *


why would i pay all shipping cost????

you did hear right and what i implied was i would pay shipping for the tees, meaning to me...you was short anyhow...member :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 12 2010, 12:29 AM~16263026
> *2x what number size is that..send me pics.
> *


jenkin, ware newmen witten romo jones barber smith dorsett austin staubach aikman


----------



## Lil Spanks

where are the sexy pics casper...lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 12 2010, 12:26 AM~16262986
> *:happysad:  :twak:  :thumbsup:
> 
> for me to order them hoes here i payed the shipping  ...to ship to you gots to pay
> *


5 dollar paypal sent. this is not cool. you did not say that at all.


----------



## Stilo-G

11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Stilo-G, casper805, show-bound, Lil Spanks, NINETEEN.O.FOUR, erick323, STiLL RAPPiN32, P3N15

got crowded in here


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 11 2010, 11:34 PM~16263075
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: Stilo-G, casper805, show-bound, Lil Spanks, NINETEEN.O.FOUR, erick323, STiLL RAPPiN32, P3N15
> 
> got crowded in here
> *


yup :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 11 2010, 10:33 PM~16263063
> *where are the sexy pics casper...lol
> *


ill post pics from his cam tomorow


----------



## Lil Spanks

stilo my babycakes...and cant forget geroge..lol


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 11 2010, 10:25 PM~16262971
> *THEY WOULDNT TAKE IT EITHER
> *


true


----------



## Lil Spanks

wad up chuck


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 11 2010, 10:37 PM~16263109
> *wad up chuck
> *


nobody wants to talk to you


----------



## Stilo-G

wtf i get on n everybody leaves :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

cuz no one wants to talk to u


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 11 2010, 10:39 PM~16263130
> *wtf i get on n everybody leaves :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:happysad:


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 11 2010, 10:13 PM~16262785
> *U WANT THE ORANGE PANTS ON THE YOUNG MONEY VIDEO HUH
> *


thats tiger my *****


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G+Jan 12 2010, 12:38 AM~16263116-->
> 
> 
> 
> nobody wants to talk to you
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Stilo-G_@Jan 12 2010, 12:39 AM~16263130
> *wtf i get on n everybody leaves :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: owned


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by P3N15_@Jan 11 2010, 10:43 PM~16263160
> *thats tiger my *****
> *


IM GOING TO FIND THEM FOR YOU


----------



## 817Lowrider

bAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 11 2010, 10:44 PM~16263170
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: owned
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

tiger please


----------



## Stilo-G

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Stilo-G, BASH3R, Lil Spanks, P3N15, erick323
why didnt ur ass cme home


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Jan 11 2010, 10:25 PM~16262959
> *im not ganna need the parts no more foo and that frame is for sell if anybody  whants to but it
> *


heard about the news, congrats


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 12 2010, 12:53 AM~16263243
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Stilo-G, BASH3R, Lil Spanks, P3N15, erick323
> why didnt ur ass cme home
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

youre asking a p3n15 why his ass didnt come? owned again!!!

aint picking on you, that was just funny to me :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

eric...i wanna buy the frame


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 12 2010, 12:57 AM~16263264
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> youre asking a p3n15 why his ass didnt come?  owned again!!!
> 
> aint picking on you, that was just funny to me :biggrin:
> *


I saw that and was gonna reply. then I saw that I had an urgent pm. damn missed out on a goof funny. :angry:


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 11 2010, 10:44 PM~16263173
> *IM GOING TO FIND THEM FOR YOU
> *


fuck it size 29


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 11 2010, 10:57 PM~16263264
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> youre asking a p3n15 why his ass didnt come?  owned again!!!
> 
> aint picking on you, that was just funny to me :biggrin:
> *


haha dat lil chode is my lil bro






no ****


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 12 2010, 12:39 AM~16263130
> *wtf i get on n everybody leaves :angry:
> *


 :yes: 

LOL JK

WHAT UP FOO!!


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 11 2010, 11:09 PM~16263387
> *:yes:
> 
> LOL JK
> 
> WHAT UP FOO!!
> *


chillen loko n u


----------



## west_13

WATS UP THE ARTISTICS :wave:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jan 11 2010, 11:40 PM~16263680
> *WATS UP THE ARTISTICS :wave:
> *


wud up homie


----------



## west_13

HAVE U TALKED 2 CASPER..


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jan 11 2010, 11:49 PM~16263753
> *HAVE U TALKED 2 CASPER..
> *


he just left my pad said he'll hit u up next time he goes to lompoc


----------



## west_13

O0 WELL I DNT LIVE IN LOMPOC I LIVE IN SANTAMARIA.


----------



## west_13

O0 WELL I DNT LIVE IN LOMPOC I LIVE IN SANTAMARIA.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jan 11 2010, 11:54 PM~16263788
> *O0 WELL I DNT LIVE IN LOMPOC I LIVE IN SANTAMARIA.
> *


yea but its towars dat way


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 11 2010, 11:54 PM~16263248
> *heard about the news, congrats
> *


thanks same to u :biggrin:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 11 2010, 11:58 PM~16263268
> *eric...i wanna buy the frame
> *


give me a price but it depends if is painted or not


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:wow: Looked busy last night!! Juan lets fly out to the SOCIOS show in May. LMK!!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Jan 12 2010, 12:24 AM~16263995
> *thanks same to u  :biggrin:
> *


looks like casper n stilo are gonna be with oc, and me and you gonna roll with *Los Angeles*  :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 12 2010, 08:44 AM~16264850
> *:wow: Looked busy last night!! Juan lets fly out to the SOCIOS show in May. LMK!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 12 2010, 10:17 AM~16264985
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Nikka you up early!! You got a fever Mijo!! :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 12 2010, 09:25 AM~16265011
> *Nikka you up early!! You got a fever Mijo!! :scrutinize:
> *


school shit.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 12 2010, 12:55 PM~16266132
> *school shit.
> *


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 11 2010, 11:01 PM~16263298
> *haha dat lil chode is my lil bro
> no ****
> *


thats mr. lil chode 2 u


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 12 2010, 07:53 AM~16264882
> *looks like casper n stilo are gonna be with oc, and me and you gonna roll with Los Angeles  :0
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

lil spanks <3 8===D


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 12 2010, 07:53 AM~16264882
> *looks like casper n stilo are gonna be with oc, and me and you gonna roll with Los Angeles  :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 12 2010, 06:53 AM~16264882
> *looks like casper n stilo are gonna be with oc, and me and you gonna roll with Los Angeles  :0
> *


seems like i'm on my own out here. so does this mean i gotta start recruiting people and make an i.e. chapter????


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 12 2010, 03:06 PM~16268695
> *lil spanks <3  8===D
> *


i agree :yes:


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 11 2010, 11:01 PM~16263298
> *haha dat sexy beast is my lil bro
> a little ****
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BASH3R, Contagious_1

wats cracking davy?


----------



## 817Lowrider

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 817Lowrider,* Chucks,* Contagious_1


Sup dog. heard you sold the monte.


----------



## Lil Spanks

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=16256597


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Jan 12 2010, 01:06 AM~16262652-->
> 
> 
> 
> not for me aron!!  hes was fixen to buy chinas!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 01:06 AM~16262662
> *THERE ALREADY PRIMERED ALLREADY FRAME OFF GETTING EVERYTHING MOLDED ON BOTH FRAMES GETING BOXED THEN NEXT YEAR GETTIN TORE DOWN AGAIN FOR THE TITLES
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> congrats on the rides homeboy
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Jan 12 2010, 01:11 AM~16262737
> *picking up an el camino then straight tot he shop!
> *


 :twak:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 12 2010, 11:25 PM~16273748
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=16256597
> *


nice. your pops?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Jan 12 2010, 11:27 PM~16273770
> *:uh:
> congrats on the rides homeboy
> :twak:
> *


AHAHAHAHA it was on the low. :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 12 2010, 09:25 PM~16273748
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=16256597
> *


who's that



did casper pick up the d's


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 12 2010, 05:39 PM~16269617
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 12 2010, 09:29 PM~16273802
> *who's that
> did casper pick up the d's
> *


aye bro


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by P3N15_@Jan 12 2010, 09:33 PM~16273848
> *aye bro
> *


wud up foe


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 13 2010, 12:29 AM~16273800
> *AHAHAHAHA it was on the low. :biggrin:
> *



no not even just nothing is set in stone yet. i still have a few tricks up my sleeve before i put it all out there ... :cheesy:


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 12 2010, 09:34 PM~16273861
> *wud up foe
> *


hi


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by P3N15_@Jan 12 2010, 09:40 PM~16273927
> *hi
> *


wen u comin to da pad


----------



## Lil Spanks

rims are goneeeeeee


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 12 2010, 09:46 PM~16274013
> *rims are goneeeeeee
> *


n ur dad wouldnt even let u get at dem


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 12 2010, 09:46 PM~16274008
> *wen u comin to da pad
> *


after i get laid by the new girl


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by P3N15_@Jan 12 2010, 09:49 PM~16274040
> *after i get laid by the new girl
> *


i call bs....


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 12 2010, 04:55 PM~16269813
> *seems like i'm on my own out here. so does this mean i gotta start recruiting  people and make an i.e. chapter????
> *


you can roll OC :biggrin:


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 12 2010, 09:52 PM~16274087
> *i call bs....
> *


pm me ill give u info


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by P3N15_@Jan 12 2010, 09:54 PM~16274116
> *pm me ill give u info
> *


haha picked up game


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 12 2010, 09:57 PM~16274149
> *haha picked up game
> *


chit i taut u every thing u know


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by P3N15_@Jan 12 2010, 09:59 PM~16274182
> *chit i taut u every thing u know
> *


haha right


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 12 2010, 10:13 PM~16274325
> *haha right
> *


ill b nice n say u taut me some things if u admit u learnd a few things from me


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by P3N15_@Jan 12 2010, 10:17 PM~16274365
> *ill b nice n say u taut me some things if u admit u learnd a few things from me
> *


 :0


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Jan 12 2010, 10:32 PM~16273840
> *
> *


take care of that car it means alot to me


----------



## l1l_b1rd

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: P3N15
weres every one at


----------



## 817Lowrider

watching King Of The Hill


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 13 2010, 12:02 AM~16274759
> *take care of that car it means alot to me
> *


we will


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Jan 13 2010, 02:20 AM~16275188
> *we will
> *


pics? PM?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 13 2010, 12:25 AM~16275202
> *pics? PM?
> *


nosey


----------



## show-bound




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 13 2010, 06:39 AM~16275738
> *nosey
> *


hellz yeah I am. :biggrin:


----------



## l1l_b1rd

wat up peeps


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 13 2010, 05:39 AM~16275738
> *nosey
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 13 2010, 10:33 AM~16277410
> *hellz yeah I am. :biggrin:
> *


is this a texas thing :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Jan 13 2010, 02:20 AM~16275188
> *we will
> *


pics or nevered happin


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Jan 13 2010, 03:01 PM~16279254
> *is this a texas thing :uh:
> *


you already know.


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jan 12 2010, 12:40 AM~16263680
> *WATS UP THE ARTISTICS :wave:
> *


Wut up homie


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 13 2010, 02:22 PM~16279426
> *pics or nevered happin
> *


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Jan 13 2010, 06:04 PM~16280337
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats bad ass ! :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Jan 13 2010, 05:04 PM~16280337
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 13 2010, 04:56 PM~16280812
> *
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Jan 13 2010, 03:04 PM~16280337
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Joeys ride


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 13 2010, 07:53 PM~16282313
> *Joeys ride
> *


yup yup


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 13 2010, 06:25 PM~16282706
> *yup yup
> *


casp n i where talkin bout gettin it wen tey first put it up for sale but didnt cuz we didnt want to disrespect da car or joey by changin stuff on it


----------



## Stilo-G

monchis is famous


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 13 2010, 08:29 PM~16282768
> *casp n i where talkin bout gettin it wen tey first put it up for sale but didnt cuz we didnt want to disrespect da car or joey by changin stuff on it
> *


orly. pm sent.


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 13 2010, 06:37 PM~16282871
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monchis is famous
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by P3N15_@Jan 13 2010, 06:43 PM~16282950
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


wtf was i logged out i didnt post dat sucka


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 13 2010, 06:44 PM~16282973
> *wtf was i logged out i didnt post dat sucka
> *


i thought i was still logged on


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by P3N15_@Jan 13 2010, 06:47 PM~16283005
> *i thought i was still logged on
> *


ha oh i logged u off n for i can get on


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 13 2010, 06:50 PM~16283039
> *ha oh i logged u off n for i can get on
> *


***


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Jan 13 2010, 04:04 PM~16280337
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn Joey had a clean Cutty whos is it now?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 13 2010, 07:37 PM~16282871
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monchis is famous
> *


Thought u knew bitch...lol...


----------



## Lil Spanks

:sprint:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 13 2010, 09:41 PM~16283678
> *:sprint:
> *


Art <3 8===D


----------



## Lil Spanks

:420:


----------



## 817Lowrider

LIZZZAAAAME


----------



## Contagious_1

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 12 2010, 09:55 PM~16273312
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BASH3R, Contagious_1
> 
> wats cracking davy?
> *


not much just kickin back
getting ready for 2010


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Contagious_1_@Jan 13 2010, 10:04 PM~16284978
> *not much just kickin back
> getting ready for 2010
> *


Wut up homie how's ur Caddy?


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 13 2010, 08:05 PM~16283234
> *Damn Joey had a clean Cutty whos is it now?
> *


mines :biggrin:


----------



## BLAME ME

WHATS UP ARTISTICS uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Jan 14 2010, 02:18 AM~16286755
> *WHATS UP ARTISTICS  uffin:
> *


sup dog


----------



## regalman806

sup artistics???


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 14 2010, 03:20 AM~16286763
> *sup dog
> *


what all is left of dangerous?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 14 2010, 09:34 AM~16288135
> *what all is left of  dangerous?
> *


thats bikes been complete. just waiting on my frame from ya.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Jan 14 2010, 08:37 AM~16287709
> *sup artistics???
> 
> 
> *


sup homie


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 14 2010, 12:20 PM~16288974
> *thats bikes been complete. just waiting on my frame from ya.
> *


i meant DB...lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 14 2010, 02:18 PM~16290443
> *i meant DB...lol
> *


put away. prolly for a while. really wanna consecrate on my cutty.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 14 2010, 12:29 PM~16290551
> *put away. prolly for a while. really wanna consecrate on my cutty.
> *


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 14 2010, 12:39 PM~16290653
> *
> *


ay bro how u been


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Jan 13 2010, 11:00 PM~16285760
> *mines :biggrin:
> *


Damn that's G.... r u gonna make any changes on it?


----------



## tequila sunrise

damn.. can't wait till the next show- still pumped up from the majestics picnic. just wish i can fix up the caddy....damn that car


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 14 2010, 03:29 PM~16291760
> *Damn that's G.... r u gonna make any changes on it?
> *


nothing major im ganna leave it like that for a while do


----------



## BASH3R

*A'S UP*


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Contagious_1_@Jan 13 2010, 09:04 PM~16284978
> *not much just kickin back
> getting ready for 2010
> *


----------



## regalman806

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 14 2010, 12:20 PM~16288981
> *sup homie
> *



NADA.... TRYING TO KILL THIS COLD BUG WITH MASS AMOUNTS OF ALKY..... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Jan 14 2010, 08:17 PM~16293912
> *NADA....  TRYING TO KILL THIS COLD BUG WITH MASS AMOUNTS OF ALKY.....  :biggrin:
> *


thats the best form of meds. :biggrin:


----------



## Contagious_1

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 13 2010, 10:20 PM~16285220
> *Wut up homie how's ur Caddy?
> *


Good - working on the engine......just about done!!!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Contagious_1_@Jan 14 2010, 07:31 PM~16294697
> *Good - working on the engine......just about done!!!
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 14 2010, 05:35 PM~16292889
> *damn.. can't wait till the next show- still pumped up  from the majestics picnic. just  wish i can fix up the caddy....damn that car
> *


heres your shot


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

&& herez my shot


----------



## 817Lowrider

nice pics


----------



## show-bound

LIMITED SZ 20 SHIPPED FOR MEMEBRS!
xl-3x


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 15 2010, 01:11 PM~16302091
> *LIMITED SZ 20 SHIPPED FOR MEMEBRS!
> xl-3x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: MEHH


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 15 2010, 01:16 PM~16302125
> *:uh: MEHH
> *


 :wave:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 15 2010, 04:16 PM~16302125
> *:uh: MEHH
> *


comote uno


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by P3N15_@Jan 15 2010, 01:18 PM~16302148
> *:wave:
> *


wut time u out


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 15 2010, 01:23 PM~16302181
> *comote uno
> *


PUTO FACE!!!!!! :0


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 15 2010, 01:23 PM~16302182
> *wut time u out
> *


i called u didnt answer but i get out at 3:04 :uh:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by P3N15_@Jan 15 2010, 01:26 PM~16302203
> *i called u didnt answer but i get out at 3:04 :uh:
> *


alright be tier at dat time


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 15 2010, 01:27 PM~16302206
> *alright be tier at dat time
> *


***** im b talkin with sum girl


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by P3N15_@Jan 15 2010, 04:28 PM~16302227
> ****** im b talkin with sum girl
> *


good we al tought you was GAY


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 15 2010, 01:29 PM~16302235
> *good we al tought you was GAY
> *


i heard the same thing about u


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 15 2010, 01:29 PM~16302235
> *good we al tought you was GAY
> *


dats wut i thought but lil ***** actually got game


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by P3N15_@Jan 15 2010, 04:30 PM~16302242
> *i heard the same thing about u
> *


buy a god damn t shirt and sthu boy...lol


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 15 2010, 01:31 PM~16302250
> *dats wut i thought but lil ***** actually got game
> *


i probably got more than u :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 15 2010, 01:32 PM~16302261
> *buy a god damn t shirt and sthu boy...lol
> *


n one for me too


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 15 2010, 01:32 PM~16302261
> *buy a god damn t shirt and sthu boy...lol
> *


ill think about it cuz i get paid today


----------



## Kaos806

what the fuck is up homitos ta


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Jan 15 2010, 04:35 PM~16302289
> *what the fuck is up homitos ta
> *


go to other items so you can see the banner topic they on sale!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Jan 15 2010, 03:35 PM~16302289
> *what the fuck is up homitos ta
> *


I sent you a pm about about SA members. you get it?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 15 2010, 03:37 PM~16302302
> *go to other items so you can see the banner topic they on sale!!!
> *


hella deal.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 15 2010, 03:37 PM~16302303
> *I sent you a pm about about SA members. you get it?
> *


scratch that. it aint his number no more.


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 15 2010, 01:11 PM~16302091
> *LIMITED SZ 20 SHIPPED FOR MEMEBRS!
> xl-3x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do u take money orders


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by P3N15_@Jan 15 2010, 04:43 PM~16302366
> *do u take money orders
> *


this bissch....

what size you need..


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 15 2010, 01:44 PM~16302379
> *this bissch....
> 
> what size you need..
> *


2x


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by P3N15_@Jan 15 2010, 04:46 PM~16302405
> *2x
> *


yes..

send to 

sam salazar
8221 quincy ave
lubbock tx 79424

send with delivery confirmation...let me know so i dont sale it!


----------



## tequila sunrise

where is everybody....?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 15 2010, 04:47 PM~16302880
> *where is everybody....?
> *


chillen bout to go to a meeting.


----------



## tequila sunrise

oh...


i'm bummed out, supposed to take pics of my bike and the one my brother''s old bike sunday, but they are saying rain this weekend. AH FUCK


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by P3N15_@Jan 15 2010, 01:34 PM~16302275
> *ill think about it cuz i get paid today
> *


dis lil ***** n how come i dont get paid


----------



## Lil Spanks

wigga please


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 15 2010, 10:17 PM~16306342
> *wigga please
> *


real talk


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 15 2010, 10:18 PM~16306864
> *
> *


X2


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 16 2010, 12:18 AM~16306871
> *X2
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 15 2010, 10:19 PM~16306879
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 16 2010, 12:37 AM~16307029
> *--------------------
> TATTED T.A. FOR LIFE
> 54 Bel Air Chop Top with Carson Top in the works
> building it up my way no limits
> *


 :0


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 15 2010, 10:46 PM~16307124
> *:0
> *


hate it or love it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 16 2010, 12:51 AM~16307168
> *hate it or love it
> *


already. whats a carson top?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 15 2010, 10:53 PM~16307187
> *already. whats a carson top?
> *


removable upholsterd hard top


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 16 2010, 12:57 AM~16307210
> *removable upholsterd hard top
> *


pics?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 16 2010, 12:59 AM~16307228
> *pics?
> *


Never mine I see it. Its a merc design


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 15 2010, 11:02 PM~16307244
> *Never mine I see it. Its a merc design
> *


yup comin at this project from different angles.... lowrider inspired by kustoms n hot rod style interiors


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 16 2010, 01:04 AM~16307262
> *yup comin at this project from different angles.... lowrider inspired by kustoms n hot rod style interiors
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## Chucks

whats up ARTISTICS


----------



## Lil Spanks

REAL TALK WIGGAS


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 16 2010, 12:47 PM~16309513
> *REAL TALK WIGGAS
> *


*Lil Spanks <3 8===D*


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 16 2010, 01:52 PM~16309534
> *Lil Spanks <3 8===D
> *


dont SPEND your reup $$, that $$ will burn a hole in your pocket!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 16 2010, 12:55 PM~16309550
> *dont SPEND your reup $$, that $$ will burn a hole in your pocket!
> *


haha. I already know. I use to hustle a lil back in high school.  I need to get some jerseys in stock. Any suggestions? Sizes/Names?


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wow:


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 16 2010, 01:56 PM~16309559
> *haha. I already know. I use to hustle a lil back in high school.   I need to get some jerseys in stock. Any suggestions? Sizes/Names?
> *


MIAMI HURRICANES!!!! BIG SIZES


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 16 2010, 02:12 PM~16310672
> *uffin:
> *


U gunna let me cruiz ur ride wen it's runnin :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by P3N15_@Jan 16 2010, 10:25 PM~16314182
> *U gunna let me cruiz ur ride wen it's runnin :biggrin:
> *


once u learn how to drive


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Jan 16 2010, 07:44 PM~16311985
> *MIAMI HURRICANES!!!! BIG SIZES
> *


Sorry I cant get college


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 17 2010, 02:52 AM~16314940
> *Sorry I cant get college
> *


YO TEAM GOT WOOPED!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 17 2010, 03:02 PM~16317183
> *YO TEAM GOT WOOPED!!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 17 2010, 02:02 PM~16317183
> *YO TEAM GOT CRUSHED!!!!
> *


Fixed. :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 17 2010, 03:02 PM~16317183
> *YO TEAM GOT WOOPED!!!!
> *


yup


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 17 2010, 03:12 PM~16318074
> *Fixed.  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 17 2010, 03:52 AM~16314940
> *Sorry I cant get college
> *


  bullshit


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 17 2010, 05:53 PM~16318845
> *yup
> *


Cheer up big guy.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Jan 17 2010, 08:32 PM~16319885
> * bullshit
> *


Sowwy


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 17 2010, 01:02 PM~16317183
> *YO TEAM GOT WOOPED!!!!
> *


aka fuck the cowboys!!!!! :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 17 2010, 08:49 PM~16320051
> *aka fuck the cowboys!!!!! :0
> *


FUKKK U


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=521169


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 17 2010, 07:00 PM~16320178
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=521169
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 17 2010, 07:58 PM~16320163
> *FUKKK U
> *


Are you going to be able to sleep tonight? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 17 2010, 09:13 PM~16320365
> *Are you going to be able to sleep tonight?  :dunno:
> *


yes


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 17 2010, 08:16 PM~16320422
> *yes
> *


Crying yourself to sleep tonight? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 17 2010, 09:19 PM~16320465
> *Crying yourself to sleep tonight?  :dunno:
> *


We had a good season. we will be back next year. Are you a football fan?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 17 2010, 08:24 PM~16320530
> *We had a good season. we will be back next year. Are you a football fan?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 17 2010, 06:49 PM~16320051
> *aka fuck the cowboys!!!!! :0
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 17 2010, 09:19 PM~16321346
> *x2
> *


X817


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Jan 17 2010, 05:12 PM~16318074-->
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed.  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 06:53 PM~16318845
> *yup
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BASH3R_@Jan 17 2010, 07:06 PM~16318954
> *:0  :roflmao:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 
FUCK I WOULD OF BEEN OKAY FROM THE COLTS BUT NOT THE JETS


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 18 2010, 12:31 AM~16323019
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> FUCK I WOULD OF BEEN OKAY FROM THE COLTS BUT NOT THE JETS
> *


o yeah I saw that. its aight at least yall didnt catch a beat down. :angry:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 18 2010, 12:43 AM~16323133
> *o yeah I saw that. its aight at least yall didnt catch a beat down. :angry:
> *


  

THERES NEXT YEAR :happysad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 18 2010, 12:45 AM~16323151
> *
> 
> THERES NEXT YEAR  :happysad:
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 17 2010, 11:49 PM~16323177
> *x2
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider+Jan 18 2010, 12:49 AM~16323177-->
> 
> 
> 
> x2
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Jan 18 2010, 12:49 AM~16323185
> *
> *


THANKS SEÑORES


----------



## 817Lowrider

Look for the homie Georges car.


----------



## BLAME ME

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 18 2010, 12:35 AM~16323582
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Look for the homie Georges car.
> *



I WOULD LIKE TO GIVE BIG THANKS TO THE HELLAFYDE FAM. AN THE TECHNIQUES C.C. FAM. FOR THE INVITE. MY FAM. AND I HAD A GOOD TIME. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

SIT BACK,RELAX, AND ENJOY :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Jan 18 2010, 01:47 AM~16323670
> *I WOULD LIKE TO GIVE BIG THANKS TO THE HELLAFYDE FAM. AN THE TECHNIQUES C.C. FAM. FOR THE INVITE. MY FAM. AND I HAD A GOOD TIME. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> SIT BACK,RELAX, AND ENJOY :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 18 2010, 10:55 AM~16326018
> *
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 18 2010, 11:59 AM~16326055
> *
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 18 2010, 11:58 AM~16326586
> *:0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Whats the first show your going to?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 18 2010, 01:06 PM~16326648
> *Whats the first show your going to?
> *


dont know...i might bust out at your show


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 18 2010, 12:12 PM~16326691
> *dont know...i might bust out at your show
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

bodywork is not done


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 18 2010, 01:31 PM~16326857
> *bodywork is not done
> *


hurry up ****


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 18 2010, 01:31 PM~16326868
> *hurry up ****
> *


 :biggrin: ill be seeing u in texas this year


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 18 2010, 01:53 PM~16327083
> *:biggrin: ill be seeing u in texas this year
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 18 2010, 02:02 PM~16327170
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink:


----------



## six trey impala

Waddup Everyone :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

>


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Ant-Wan

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
Click to expand...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 18 2010, 12:53 PM~16327083
> *:biggrin: ill be seeing u in texas this year
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 18 2010, 07:08 PM~16331235
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:boink:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 18 2010, 11:31 AM~16326857
> *bodywork is not done
> *


should of let me do it :happysad:


----------



## BASH3R

sam much for birdcage pedals ans birdcage light bracket shipped too 91343


----------



## BASH3R

> *Mastermind Hat Company
> Presents
> The 1st Annual Low Rider Bike & Model Car Show!!
> 
> Sunday Feb 7, 2010
> Roll in Time: 7:00 AM Show Starts at 10:00 AM – 4:00 PM
> Locations: 1159 Pomona Rd. D2 Corona, CA 92882
> 
> Please join us and participate in celebrating our GRAND OPENING!!!
> FREE FOOD, GIVE AWAYS, 50/50 AND MUCH MUCH MORE!!! TROPHIES TO 1ST PLACE 2ND PLACE AND 3RD .
> $10 for Bikes - $10 for pedal cars - $10 for model cars
> 
> Please contact Ruben 951 808-2839 or Armando 951 545-3002 with any entry questions or for participation.
> *


whos going??


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 18 2010, 11:52 PM~16334985
> *whos going??
> *


ILL BE THERE LIL ESE

LOL JK

NAH BUT ILL BE THERE FOOLIO


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 18 2010, 09:56 PM~16335041
> *ILL BE THERE LIL ESE
> 
> LOL JK
> 
> NAH BUT ILL BE THERE FOOLIO
> *


c u der


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 18 2010, 11:59 PM~16335073
> *c u der
> *


COOL DOGG ILL SEE YOU THERE THEN :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 18 2010, 09:52 PM~16334985
> *whos going??
> *


would be nice...but being super bowl weekend???not sure if it will be a good turnout. but i'd be up for it. (with the model cars :biggrin: )


----------



## BLAME ME

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Jan 18 2010, 12:47 AM~16323670
> *I WOULD LIKE TO GIVE BIG THANKS TO THE HELLAFYDE FAM. AN THE TECHNIQUES C.C. FAM. FOR THE INVITE. MY FAM. AND I HAD A GOOD TIME. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> SIT BACK,RELAX, AND ENJOY :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLAME ME

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 18 2010, 12:35 AM~16323582
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Look for the homie Georges car.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Jan 18 2010, 11:47 PM~16335589
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX.

whos all going to the Socios show! Pm me please!


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 18 2010, 09:52 PM~16334985
> *whos going??
> *


:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

ill be going to socoic show


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 19 2010, 12:21 PM~16339389
> *ill be going to socoic show
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 19 2010, 06:28 AM~16336962
> *whos all going to the Socios show! Pm me please!
> *


pm sent


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 19 2010, 06:28 AM~16336962
> *whos all going to the Socios show! Pm me please!
> *


ill be there player


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 19 2010, 08:49 AM~16337950
> *:wave:
> *


wats crackin


----------



## Lil Spanks

ill be at the corona show too


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 19 2010, 12:20 PM~16339917
> *wats crackin
> *


just chillen u


----------



## 817Lowrider

Are yall really going to the socios show?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 19 2010, 06:28 AM~16336962
> *whos all going to the Socios show! Pm me please!
> *


did i really go to texas?


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 19 2010, 03:50 PM~16340223
> *did i really go to texas?
> *


was that you?? Cause that fool that was here looked GAAAAYYYY!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

tornado wacth for my brothers in o.c and l.a countys..be safe


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 19 2010, 12:42 PM~16340130
> *Are yall really going to the socios show?
> *


i am :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 19 2010, 02:51 PM~16340840
> *i am  :biggrin:
> *


see u guy there


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 19 2010, 04:18 PM~16341133
> *see u guy there
> *


K CUPCAKE


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 19 2010, 03:42 PM~16341498
> *K CUPCAKE
> *


*** sup whit those parts


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 19 2010, 04:59 PM~16341775
> **** sup whit those parts
> *


STILL HAVE THEM


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 19 2010, 04:06 PM~16341891
> *STILL HAVE THEM
> *


send them


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 19 2010, 05:07 PM~16341908
> *send them
> *


$$$$$


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 19 2010, 04:08 PM~16341930
> *$$$$$
> *


k bring them when u come to our show


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 19 2010, 05:12 PM~16341984
> *k bring them when u come to our show
> *


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 19 2010, 04:12 PM~16341995
> *:boink:  :boink:
> *


 :sprint: :run:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown confutionLoves when Art Spanks Him_@Jan 19 2010, 05:18 PM~16342070
> *:sprint:  :run:
> *


 :boink:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 19 2010, 12:59 PM~16340308
> *was that you?? Cause that fool that was here looked GAAAAYYYY!!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 19 2010, 06:46 PM~16342382
> *:angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Chucks




----------



## BASH3R

just got this message on myspace



> *True Memories will be having a bike show Info about our bike show: its on feb. 28 It will be located at the AMF BEVERLY LANES at 1201 W. Beverly Rd. Montebello Ca 90640 The registration fee is $10 we r havin different categories from 12"-20" or 26"..also for trikes we will have 1,2, and 3 place trophies for all categories even pedal cars we r also having best of trophies and club participation*


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 19 2010, 07:16 PM~16345111
> *just got this message on myspace
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## west_13

WATS UP THE ARTISTICS :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jan 20 2010, 01:53 AM~16348689
> *WATS UP THEE ARTISTICS :wave:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 19 2010, 07:16 PM~16345111
> *just got this message on myspace
> *


hey, it's on a sunday!!


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 19 2010, 11:57 PM~16348705
> *:happysad:
> *


prospect believe it or not


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 20 2010, 07:31 PM~16355924
> *prospect believe it or not
> *


I know he already pmd me. he is under Monchis right?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 20 2010, 06:02 PM~16356324
> *I know he already pmd me. he is under Monchis right?
> *


yup


----------



## west_13

WATS UP D0 U GUYS N0 WH0S D0ING MONCHIS MURALS..BECAUSE IM TRYING 2 GET SOME..


----------



## Lil Spanks

his name was stilo g...hit him up :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 20 2010, 06:31 PM~16356671
> *his name was stilo g...hit him up :biggrin:
> *


best out there :biggrin:


----------



## l1l_b1rd

wat up peeps


----------



## l1l_b1rd

wat up peeps


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by P3N15_@Jan 20 2010, 07:24 PM~16357584
> *wat up peeps
> *


chillen.. u get paid yet


----------



## l1l_b1rd

wat up peeps


----------



## regalman806




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Jan 20 2010, 09:28 PM~16357667
> *
> *


what it iz


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 20 2010, 07:25 PM~16357603
> *chillen.. u get paid yet
> *


guess they r gyunna send it throught the mail


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by P3N15_@Jan 20 2010, 07:41 PM~16357920
> *guess they r gyunna send it throught the mail
> *


 :0


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 20 2010, 07:51 PM~16358055
> *:0
> *


so u pickin me up tomoro


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by P3N15_@Jan 20 2010, 07:52 PM~16358069
> *so u pickin me up tomoro
> *


yea for i'll be tier to wake ur ass up


----------



## BASH3R

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=522276


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 20 2010, 07:55 PM~16358132
> *yea for i'll be tier to wake ur ass up
> *


how bout from school


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by P3N15_@Jan 20 2010, 08:01 PM~16358241
> *how bout from school
> *


u already know foe


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 20 2010, 09:59 PM~16358202
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=522276
> *


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 20 2010, 08:06 PM~16358310
> *u already know foe
> *


sweet


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 18 2010, 12:35 AM~16323582
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Look for the homie Georges car.
> *


That's down George I give u props :thumbsup: they should of showed the plaque like they did with all the other cars tho...


----------



## Lil Spanks

meh


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 20 2010, 09:52 PM~16359559
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how cute


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 21 2010, 10:57 PM~16371001
> *how cute
> *


x2


----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## BLAME ME

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 21 2010, 03:03 AM~16361185
> *That's down George I give u props  :thumbsup: they should of showed the plaque like they did with all the other cars tho...
> *


THANKS FOR THE PROPS BRO MUCH RESPECT TO YOU BRO. JUST DOING MY THANG GRACIAS :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Jan 22 2010, 01:36 AM~16372995
> *THANKS FOR THE PROPS BRO MUCH RESPECT TO YOU BRO. JUST DOING MY THANG GRACIAS :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NICE DREAMS

nice


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 21 2010, 09:57 PM~16371001
> *how cute
> *


 :wow: lol lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

*this is the way I live!!!*


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 22 2010, 05:15 PM~16377838
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the way I live!!!
> *


EWWW WEEEE :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 22 2010, 04:15 PM~16377838
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the way I live!!!
> *


W.T.F :wow: LOOKS DEFORMED


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 22 2010, 05:14 PM~16378340
> *W.T.F :wow: LOOKS DEFORMED
> *


word? I hope not. Im sure George will say something if they aint 100 %


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 22 2010, 02:15 PM~16377838
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the way I live!!!
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wow:


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 22 2010, 08:58 PM~16381794
> *:wow:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 22 2010, 03:15 PM~16377838
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the way I live!!!
> *


Rough and unplated? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 23 2010, 01:28 AM~16383021
> *Rough and unplated?  :dunno:
> *


yup just got molded. no polish no plate


----------



## Lil Spanks

wheres mine


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 23 2010, 12:55 PM~16385676
> *wheres mine
> *


chillen


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://www.losmagnificos.org/LMP/D10Registration.pdf


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wow:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 23 2010, 03:39 PM~16387250
> *http://www.losmagnificos.org/LMP/D10Registration.pdf
> *


LETS HYPE IT UP!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 24 2010, 12:15 AM~16391160
> *LETS HYPE IT UP!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 24 2010, 12:30 AM~16391653
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 24 2010, 02:42 AM~16392164
> *:uh:
> *


Let me guess. Your getting tired of my shit too?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 24 2010, 11:48 AM~16393639
> *Let me guess. Your getting tired of my shit too?
> *


 :no:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 24 2010, 10:58 AM~16393735
> *:no:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 24 2010, 10:58 AM~16393735
> *:no:
> *


 :ninja: When are you painting your frame? I think ours will be painted at the same time.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 23 2010, 10:15 PM~16391160
> *LETS HYPE IT UP!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:drama:


----------



## Kaos806

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 22 2010, 04:15 PM~16377838
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the way I live!!!
> *


WELL ITS BOUT DAMMNN TIME TO SEE SUM PROGRESS.. WHATS UP TA its been a while just got a 95' fleetwood to add to the family.. and found an old 78 i hit my first switch in that im gonna have to put back in the family..so bware for the cum up nation wide for all my gente out there to keep scrapin and rippin shit up ta style......1 luv


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

GROUPE O.C. PRESENTS CALIFORNIA CRUISE CAR SHOW @
VJ*s FAMOUS BURGERS LOCATED AT 9935 WALKER ST CYPRESS 90630 (XST BALL RD)
SHOW TIME FROM 10AM - 3PM SUNDAY FEBRUARY 28TH
LOWRIDERS, LOW-RODS, HOT RODS, MOTORCYLCLES...ALL WELCOME!

-$1 TACOS & $2 BEER SPECIALS!
-MUSIC
-RAFFLES
-TROPHIES

GREAT TIME FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY!

REG. FEES: CARS $10 MOTORCYCLES $5
ROLL IN TIME 8AM - 10AM

ANY QUESTIONS CONTACT 714-715-8232 OR 562-219-8273


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Jan 25 2010, 03:04 PM~16405275
> *WELL ITS BOUT DAMMNN TIME TO SEE SUM PROGRESS.. WHATS UP TA its been a while just got a 95' fleetwood to add to the family.. and found an old 78 i hit my first switch in that im gonna have to put back in the family..so bware for the cum up nation wide for all my gente out there to keep scrapin and rippin shit up ta style......1 luv
> *



You already know homie! TA west texas is coming out strong !!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 25 2010, 03:23 PM~16407343
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GROUPE O.C. PRESENTS CALIFORNIA CRUISE CAR SHOW @
> VJ*s FAMOUS BURGERS LOCATED AT 9935 WALKER ST CYPRESS 90630 (XST BALL RD)
> SHOW TIME FROM 10AM - 3PM SUNDAY FEBRUARY 28TH
> LOWRIDERS, LOW-RODS, HOT RODS, MOTORCYLCLES...ALL WELCOME!
> 
> -$1 TACOS & $2 BEER SPECIALS!
> -MUSIC
> -RAFFLES
> -TROPHIES
> 
> GREAT TIME FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY!
> 
> REG. FEES: CARS $10  MOTORCYCLES $5
> ROLL IN TIME 8AM - 10AM
> 
> ANY QUESTIONS CONTACT 714-715-8232 OR 562-219-8273
> *


no bikes? :uh:


----------



## 916_king




----------



## Lil Spanks

WAD UP SISTAS..LOL


----------



## west_13

WATS UP THE ARTISTICS CHECK OUT THE HOMIE ONCHIS FORKS..


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jan 26 2010, 02:43 PM~16417675
> *WATS UP THE ARTISTICS CHECK OUT THE HOMIE ONCHIS FORKS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jan 26 2010, 01:43 PM~16417675
> *WATS UP THE ARTISTICS CHECK OUT THE HOMIE ONCHIS FORKS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0  yeah that's rite finally got my forks.. can't wait to get my frame back and put the trike together! :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 26 2010, 01:39 PM~16418292
> *:0    yeah that's rite finally got my forks.. can't wait to get my frame back and put the trike together!  :biggrin:
> *


we threw it in the trash


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 26 2010, 02:42 PM~16418316
> *we threw it in the trash
> *


 :wow: :nono:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

HEY THERE FELLAZ JUST PASSIN THRU.... :rimshot:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## show-bound

66 impala ss ht for sale in lbk...body only....hella cheap!


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 26 2010, 04:58 PM~16420456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## west_13

WATS UP ARTISTICS


----------



## Lil Spanks

Hi


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 26 2010, 11:58 PM~16425940
> *Hi
> *


:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

ur hot


----------



## west_13

WATS UP THE ARTISTICS :wave:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BASH3R

> [/quote
> :0 :0 :0 :0
> cant wait to see this bust out again :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 27 2010, 06:05 PM~16432723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:drama:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 28 2010, 08:48 AM~16438099
> *:drama:
> *



whats up homie


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Jan 28 2010, 10:10 AM~16438526
> *whats up homie
> *


Chillin Chillin!! Hows it going on the West Side of Texas! :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 28 2010, 11:52 AM~16439287
> *Chillin Chillin!! Hows it going on the West Side of Texas!  :biggrin:
> *



everythings great over here bro. we're all doing big things getting ready for the summer. well be out there in march for the wego show  how r things over there in funky town


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Jan 28 2010, 12:40 PM~16439837
> *everythings great over here bro. we're all doing big things getting ready for the summer. well be out there in march for the wego show  how r things over there in funky town
> *


 :0 Hit me up when the details become availible for this Dallas show! 
Things aight here! Hoping I can do big thangs soon too! FUCKIN BILLS :machinegun:


----------



## Clown Confusion

arts new tattoo''''''''''''''''''

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 28 2010, 01:22 PM~16440284
> *arts new tattoo''''''''''''''''''
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Damn he's got a girlish figure!! :ugh:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 28 2010, 04:21 PM~16442019
> *how many months did you pay dues cause I dont recall!
> *


 :rimshot: 













guess i work for free huh!


----------



## Chucks

:scrutinize: sup yall


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Jan 28 2010, 04:31 PM~16442131
> *:scrutinize: sup yall
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 28 2010, 04:33 PM~16442151
> *:yessad:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Chucks

:dunno:


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 28 2010, 04:33 PM~16442151
> *:yessad:
> *



so whats up big homie r u ready to start putting in some work at the new shop? i should be back in town tomorrow. depending on the weather back home i hear its pretty bad


----------



## Lil Spanks

:run:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jan 27 2010, 01:04 AM~16425961
> *WATS UP THE ARTISTICS :wave:
> *


wut up foo hey I'ma pick ur frame up on Saturday I'll call u


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Jan 28 2010, 09:06 PM~16444804
> *so whats up big homie r u ready to start putting in some work at the new shop? i should be back in town tomorrow. depending on the weather back home i hear its pretty bad
> *


be careful driving in, get the keys today.... it going to be cold as shit! might have to wait to shit clears up..


----------



## regalman806

:wave:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Jan 29 2010, 11:17 AM~16450354
> *:wave:
> *


we will be having a meeting this week or next week...if your intrested give you the addy


----------



## 81.7.TX.

uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## west_13

{{KLEAN}}


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Jan 29 2010, 07:40 AM~16449305-->
> 
> 
> 
> be careful driving in, get the keys today.... it going to be cold as shit!  might have to wait to shit clears up..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats sounds like a good idea to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 11:17 AM~16450354
> *:wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats up bro!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-817Lowrider_@Jan 29 2010, 07:01 PM~16454427
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how big is it?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Jan 29 2010, 08:50 PM~16455935
> *thats sounds like a good idea to me
> whats up bro!!!
> how big is it?
> *


They never gave me an exact size. just ball park. bigger then the b.c. but smaller then the c.c.


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 30 2010, 01:14 AM~16457855
> *They never gave me an exact size. just ball park. bigger then the b.c. but smaller then the c.c.
> *


o


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Jan 30 2010, 12:33 AM~16458005
> *o
> *


I know :happysad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

Wazz uppers


----------



## 817Lowrider

What is p o p p i n fool


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 29 2010, 05:01 PM~16454427
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks clean! :cheesy: ... can't wait to see the So. Cal. one I'ma get it asap


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHERE ARE THE SO. CAL ONES


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 30 2010, 03:01 AM~16458616
> *WHERE ARE THE SO. CAL ONES
> *


confirmation onthe older cars..ancients....maybe repaints..
:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

At 4 seconds you can see my car. Man I miss cruising.


----------



## Kaos806

Well today we will be having a meeting in texas west tx. chap. @3:00 and will put cali,texas on tap to c were everybdys at and standards on whats gnna b happn from now on so look foward to our phone call if u c this post in time and feal u need to reach me get a hold of sam or casper.........WEST TX. PREZ.ADAM. 1 luv..TA ALL DAY  :


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Jan 30 2010, 11:35 AM~16459903
> *Well today we will be having a meeting in texas west tx. chap. @3:00 and will put cali,texas on tap to c were everybdys at and standards on whats gnna b happn from now on so look foward to our phone call if u c this post in time and feal u need to reach me get a hold of sam or casper.........WEST TX. PREZ.ADAM.                                                            1 luv..TA ALL DAY   :
> *



good meeting today homeboy ... TA ALL DAY


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Jan 30 2010, 08:19 PM~16462934
> *good meeting today homeboy ... TA ALL DAY
> *


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 30 2010, 11:01 PM~16463996
> *
> *



:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Jan 31 2010, 12:05 PM~16467807
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

wud up fam havent been on for a few days been in the hospital wit my new born uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 31 2010, 03:03 PM~16469049
> *wud up fam havent been on for a few days been in the hospital wit my new born uffin:
> *


congrats


----------



## BASH3R

...


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 31 2010, 04:03 PM~16469049
> *wud up fam havent been on for a few days been in the hospital wit my new born uffin:
> *



thats great bro congratulations!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 31 2010, 03:03 PM~16469049
> *wud up fam havent been on for a few days been in the hospital wit my new born uffin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

uffin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by chicanodress.com_@Jan 7 2010, 11:18 AM~16213682
> *Mastermind Hat Company
> Presents
> The 1st Annual Low Rider Bike & Model Car Show!!
> 
> Sunday Feb 7, 2010
> Roll in Time: 7:00 AM Show Starts at 10:00 AM – 4:00 PM
> Locations: 1159 Pomona Rd. D2 Corona, CA 92882
> 
> Please join us and participate in celebrating our GRAND OPENING!!!
> FREE FOOD, GIVE AWAYS, 50/50 AND MUCH MUCH MORE!!! TROPHIES TO 1ST PLACE 2ND PLACE AND 3RD .
> $10 for Bikes - $10 for pedal cars - $10 for model cars
> 
> Please contact Ruben 951 808-2839 or Armando 951 545-3002 with any entry questions or for participation.
> *


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 31 2010, 02:03 PM~16469049
> *wud up fam havent been on for a few days been in the hospital wit my new born uffin:
> *


Congrats foo!!


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider+Jan 31 2010, 01:19 PM~16469163-->
> 
> 
> 
> congrats
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2010, 06:40 PM~16471555
> *thats great bro congratulations!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Feb 1 2010, 03:27 PM~16479541
> *Congrats foo!!
> *


 :biggrin: gracias


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 1 2010, 08:38 PM~16481800
> *:biggrin: gracias
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 1 2010, 01:09 PM~16478424
> *
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 1 2010, 06:59 PM~16482088
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no thanks just had one :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 1 2010, 07:47 PM~16482828
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm wheni part out my bike thats when all the bike shows come out


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 1 2010, 07:47 PM~16482828
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 1 2010, 08:47 PM~16482828
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fuck it I'ma be there


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Feb 1 2010, 11:18 PM~16485701
> *Fuck it I'ma be there
> *


como esta la ranfla


----------



## Lil Spanks

hummmmm


----------



## 817Lowrider

mira guey


----------



## Lil Spanks

ay wey


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 2 2010, 07:35 PM~16492667
> *ay wey
> *


income tax will be here on the 12th. buys som kandy apple red for the cutty. :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 2 2010, 05:37 PM~16492704
> *income tax will be here on the 12th. buys som kandy apple red for the cutty. :biggrin:
> *


i should get my income tax on the 9th if all goes well. i'm gonna put money down on an apartment for my 2 girls and my lady. then i'm gonna get me a reliable car and burn the shit out of the fuckin cadillac.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 2 2010, 08:29 PM~16493375
> *i should get my income tax on the 9th if all goes well. i'm gonna put money down on an apartment for my 2 girls and my lady. then i'm gonna get me a reliable car and burn the shit out of the fuckin cadillac.
> *


woohoo adult christmas :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

shoooot.....the 12 got droped off at curlys to paint grahpics stripe and leaf and will be ready for phx show....oh nooooooo


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 2 2010, 11:11 PM~16495305
> *shoooot.....the 12 got droped off at curlys to paint grahpics stripe and leaf and will be ready for phx show....oh nooooooo
> *


already. parts chromed?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 2 2010, 11:11 PM~16495305
> *shoooot.....the 12 got droped off at curlys to paint grahpics stripe and leaf and will be ready for phx show....oh nooooooo
> *


did you do anything to the frame, or is it a street?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 2 2010, 11:32 PM~16495623
> *did you do anything to the frame, or is it a street?
> *


rad :cheesy:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 2 2010, 12:26 AM~16485760
> *como esta la ranfla
> *


still the same but I just started college so I'ma be working on the body and engine hopefully... hows ur carrucha foo?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Feb 2 2010, 10:21 PM~16496258
> *still the same but I just started college so I'ma be working on the body and engine hopefully... hows ur carrucha foo?
> *


still a pos


----------



## Lil Spanks

dannys hattin..lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 3 2010, 04:11 AM~16497216
> *dannys hattin..lol
> *


not me fool :biggrin: just all the pics i seen you post were the stock frame. just wondering if you were using that or if you made another. i aint got nothing to worry about, mine probably wont ever leave texas


----------



## Lil Spanks

dont worry..u.ill see u in texas


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 2 2010, 11:50 PM~16496536
> *still a pos
> *


ooo so when r u gonna start working on it? I bet it needs ALOT of work, but fuck it take ur time


----------



## Aztecbike

WUD UP FELLAS
I HAVE PS3 GAMES FOR SALE
BRAND NEW: UNCHARTED 2 $50.00
BRAND NEW: ASSASISNS CREED 2 $ 30.00

PM ME IS INTERESTED.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 2 2010, 10:16 PM~16495375
> *already. parts chromed?
> *


Dey aint ready. :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Feb 3 2010, 01:23 PM~16500941
> *ooo so when r u gonna start working on it? I bet it needs ALOT of work, but fuck it take ur time
> *


been workin on a few mods shaved handles, molded belly fire wall hood n trunk, might use a 2 piece front wind shield


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 3 2010, 07:13 PM~16503357
> *Dey aint ready.  :biggrin:
> *


it will be for phx


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 3 2010, 06:47 PM~16504526
> *it will be for phx
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 3 2010, 08:53 PM~16504608
> *:0
> *


  ..with no display


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 3 2010, 06:55 PM~16504639
> * ..with no display
> *


 :happysad: im still tryin to pay off my parts


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 3 2010, 07:47 PM~16504526
> *it will be for phx
> *


But dey aint.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 3 2010, 08:59 PM~16504695
> *But dey aint.
> *


  shhhhhh


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 3 2010, 07:01 PM~16504720
> *  shhhhhh
> *


pics? color? pm a *****!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 3 2010, 09:02 PM~16504742
> *pics? color? pm a *****!!!!
> *


 :no:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 3 2010, 07:04 PM~16504768
> *:no:
> *


fawk u den u cant sit on my lap (no ****) on da way to az


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 3 2010, 08:06 PM~16504803
> *fawk u den u cant sit on my lap (no ****) on da way to az
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 3 2010, 09:07 PM~16504817
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: i called u


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 3 2010, 07:11 PM~16504889
> *:angry: i called u
> *


 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 3 2010, 09:11 PM~16504893
> *:0
> *


X2


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 3 2010, 08:11 PM~16504889
> *:angry: i called u
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

found this in da second page!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 4 2010, 01:39 PM~16511534
> *found this in da second page!!!
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion

sup art hows ur bike coming along


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 4 2010, 04:04 PM~16512894
> *sup art hows ur bike coming along
> *


90% almost done


----------



## Clown Confusion

send me pic to my phone


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 4 2010, 04:09 PM~16512935
> *send me pic to my phone
> *


its at the shop geting painted....itll be done at the end of the month


----------



## Clown Confusion

cool u coming to the socios show


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 4 2010, 04:13 PM~16512984
> *cool u coming to the socios show
> *


hell yea with the 12


----------



## Clown Confusion

cool i justdeez could make it whit his bike :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 4 2010, 04:16 PM~16513019
> *cool i justdeez could make it whit his bike :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :angry:  :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

make it where? which show?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 4 2010, 04:22 PM~16513075
> *make it where?  which show?
> *


no show :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 4 2010, 03:22 PM~16513075
> *make it where?  which show?
> *


socios show in sacramento may 31


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 4 2010, 04:23 PM~16513083
> *socios show in sacramento may 31
> *


someone pays to ship that bitch out there, i'll go :0


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 4 2010, 03:32 PM~16513180
> *someone pays to ship that bitch out there, i'll go :0
> *


are just come


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 4 2010, 04:33 PM~16513187
> *are just come
> *


if i get a job sometime soon, i would like to make a trip out there. got some stuff i need to take care of out there.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 4 2010, 04:44 PM~16513288
> *if i get a job sometime soon, i would like to make a trip out there.  got some stuff i need to take care of out there.
> *


i hearrr...chicken :biggrin: how much is shipping and ill shipp that bicth :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 4 2010, 04:56 PM~16513399
> *i hearrr...chicken :biggrin: how much is shipping and ill shipp that bicth :biggrin:
> *


oh, so this is a challenge, huh? you tryin to make me do some new shit :happysad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 4 2010, 05:24 PM~16513726
> *oh, so this is a challenge, huh?  you tryin to make me do some new shit :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 4 2010, 05:35 PM~16513827
> *:biggrin:
> *


i could start calling in some favors from my higher profile clients. just to make you mad :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 4 2010, 06:38 PM~16514462
> *i could start calling in some favors from my higher profile clients.  just to make you mad :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

noones here??


----------



## 817Lowrider

boo *****


----------



## Stilo-G

yawn


----------



## 817Lowrider

truth


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 4 2010, 09:14 PM~16517500
> *truth
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 4 2010, 06:56 PM~16514600
> *
> *


pobrecito :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 4 2010, 11:18 PM~16517548
> *pobrecito :cheesy:
> *


need a hug???


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 4 2010, 10:37 PM~16517859
> *need a penis hug???
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 4 2010, 11:17 PM~16517532
> *:yessad:
> *


bicth its my baby :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 4 2010, 11:38 PM~16517876
> *i love to lick ur penis art
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 4 2010, 10:40 PM~16517901
> *can I do you like the washing machine?
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 4 2010, 09:39 PM~16517880
> *bicth its my baby :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: 













aka
















FUCKYOU


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 4 2010, 11:44 PM~16517969
> *:buttkick:
> aka
> FUCKYOU
> *


did it come out like casper or black :roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 4 2010, 09:45 PM~16517992
> *did it come out like casper or black :roflmao:
> *


suck a fat one


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 4 2010, 11:37 PM~16517859
> *need a hug???
> *


yes please


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 3 2010, 06:18 PM~16503415
> *been workin on a few mods shaved handles, molded belly fire wall hood n trunk, might use a 2 piece front wind shield
> *


That's down, I have a body shop class and engine rebuilding in college mite get sum work done on my ride...  I'm still gonna put more feria on the bike too but later on..


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Feb 5 2010, 12:15 AM~16519119
> *That's down, I have a body shop class and engine rebuilding in college mite get sum work done on my ride...    I'm still gonna put more feria on the bike too but later on..
> *


dats firme... we need to get these raflas rollin


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 5 2010, 10:31 AM~16520940
> *dats firme... we need to get these raflas rollin
> *


pics? :biggrin: I think you should leave you ride chop top


----------



## dragonwars

Wut up familia


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 5 2010, 10:49 AM~16522169
> *pics? :biggrin: I think you should leave you ride chop top
> *


no pics yet.. planning on leavin it like that :biggrin: might get sum hate on it though but fuck it


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by dragonwars_@Feb 5 2010, 11:46 AM~16522658
> *Wut up familia
> *


:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

Free hugs


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 5 2010, 07:43 PM~16525915
> *no pics yet.. planning on leavin it like that :biggrin: might get sum hate on it though but fuck it
> *


all rusted and shit?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 5 2010, 05:58 PM~16526061
> *all rusted and shit?
> *


na foe!!! workin on body its pretty solid den gona get sprayed brandy wine


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 5 2010, 08:00 PM~16526093
> *na foe!!! workin on body its pretty solid den gona get sprayed brandy wine
> *


oh you talking about chopped.

I saw a bad ass 65 wagon today. dude wants 1200


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 5 2010, 06:08 PM~16526162
> *oh you talking about chopped.
> 
> I saw a bad ass 65 wagon today. dude wants 1200
> *


 :0 my lil bro wants a wagon


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 5 2010, 08:11 PM~16526177
> *:0 my lil bro wants a wagon
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:ninja:


----------



## tequila sunrise

:wave:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 5 2010, 09:45 PM~16528419
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 5 2010, 06:11 PM~16526177
> *:0 my lil bro wants a wagon
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by That_Ninja_@Feb 6 2010, 03:28 PM~16532799
> *:yes:
> *


 :ninja:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## west_13

wats up thee artistics :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:run:


----------



## west_13

:uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:ninja:


----------



## west_13

:guns: :ninja:


----------



## west_13

haha


----------



## Lil Spanks

:machinegun: haha


----------



## 817Lowrider

*ITS OFFICIAL

THEE ARTISTICS FORT WORTH CHAPTER

*


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 6 2010, 11:11 PM~16536798
> *ITS OFFICIAL
> 
> THEE ARTISTICS FORT WORTH CHAPTER
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Thee Artistics Texas broke up into separate chapters. We decided today on Fort Worth chapter


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 6 2010, 11:20 PM~16536880
> *Thee Artistics Texas  broke up into separate chapters. We decided today on Fort Worth chapter
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Feb 7 2010, 12:26 AM~16536951
> *:|
> *


 :biggrin: Im drunk


----------



## Chucks

:uh:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 6 2010, 11:27 PM~16536962
> *:biggrin:  Im drunk
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

hahahaha
there is a big chance I am picking up a wagon my the end of next week


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Feb 7 2010, 12:33 AM~16537030
> *:uh:
> *


hahahaha thee artistics guaranteed baby no other love in my life. I rep this shit till the end of my time. I love this shit


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 6 2010, 11:40 PM~16537084
> *hahahaha
> there is a big chance I am picking up a wagon my the end of next week
> *


what kind


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 7 2010, 01:42 AM~16537098
> *hahahaha thee artistics guaranteed baby no other love in my life. I rep this shit till the end of my time. I love this shit
> *


 :werd:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Feb 7 2010, 12:43 AM~16537104
> *what kind
> *


65 wagon hella solid.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Feb 7 2010, 12:47 AM~16537148
> *:werd:
> *


u know this


----------



## Chucks




----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 6 2010, 11:50 PM~16537174
> *65 wagon hella solid.
> *


sounds good


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Feb 7 2010, 12:56 AM~16537223
> *sounds good
> *


pics. if/when I get it.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Feb 7 2010, 12:55 AM~16537217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











:biggrin: 
thanks sam


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 6 2010, 11:58 PM~16537242
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> thanks sam
> *


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Feb 7 2010, 02:15 AM~16537355
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



right on homeboy TA all day .


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Feb 7 2010, 12:18 AM~16537376
> *right on homeboy TA all day .
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucks

:biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 7 2010, 01:58 AM~16537242
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> thanks sam
> *


  

AWWREADY!!! THEE ARTISTICS 4 LIFE!! :worship:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 7 2010, 10:04 AM~16538639
> *
> 
> AWWREADY!!! THEE ARTISTICS 4 LIFE!!  :worship:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 8 2010, 02:17 PM~16549844
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 8 2010, 07:18 PM~16552578
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R.O.C

wat up artistics ne news were eric n casper ben?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 9 2010, 12:38 AM~16556260
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion

sup art just got ur facebook


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 9 2010, 03:48 PM~16562082
> *sup art just got ur facebook
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Stilo-G

:uh:


----------



## tequila sunrise

the cadillac is gone...fuckin impounded. just as i got my check from income tax cops rolled me for no plates (what i was going to spend the $ on). fuck it, car was givin me problems. now i'm goin to focus on gettin me and the fam our own apartment. 



fuckin pigs :angry: most of all ....fuckin car. :angry: :angry: :uh:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 9 2010, 10:34 PM~16568971
> *the cadillac is gone...fuckin impounded. just as i got my check from income tax cops rolled me for no plates (what i was going to spend the $ on). fuck it, car was givin me problems. now i'm goin to focus on gettin me and the fam our own apartment.
> fuckin pigs :angry: most of all ....fuckin car.  :angry:  :angry:  :uh:
> *


damm fucken sucks :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

Wow


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 10 2010, 01:34 AM~16568971
> *the cadillac is gone...fuckin impounded. just as i got my check from income tax cops rolled me for no plates (what i was going to spend the $ on). fuck it, car was givin me problems. now i'm goin to focus on gettin me and the fam our own apartment.
> fuckin pigs :angry: most of all ....fuckin car.  :angry:  :angry:  :uh:
> *


so i dont get how its there fault that you didnt have current stickers....


----------



## Lil Spanks

Nice


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 8 2010, 01:17 PM~16549844
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How come its called Lethal?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 10 2010, 09:57 PM~16577836
> *How come its called Lethal?
> *


there is no real reason. just sounds catchy. the kids will love it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 11 2010, 12:11 AM~16579989
> *there is no real reason. just sounds catchy. the kids will love it.
> *


oh.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 11 2010, 01:20 AM~16580071
> *oh.
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by larry1204_@Feb 11 2010, 03:34 AM~16580424
> *''WHEN YOUR BACK BUMPER SCRAPES THE FLOOR YOU KNOW YOUR LOWRIDING"
> 
> __________________________
> 
> Cosmetic Surgery
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Snowing like crazy out side


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 11 2010, 01:19 PM~16583398
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snowing like crazy out side
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 11 2010, 01:19 PM~16583398
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snowing like crazy out side
> *


weres mine????????


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 11 2010, 01:25 PM~16583436
> *weres mine????????
> *


there smaller then thought but still cool.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 11 2010, 01:25 PM~16583436
> *weres mine????????
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 11 2010, 01:33 PM~16583524
> *:angry:
> *


$$$


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 11 2010, 01:45 PM~16583619
> *$$$
> *


how much


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 11 2010, 12:19 PM~16583398
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snowing like crazy out side
> *


Fuck snow


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks+Feb 11 2010, 08:32 PM~16587457-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I paid 75
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Feb 11 2010, 08:33 PM~16587487
> *Fuck snow
> *


yes indeed.


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 11 2010, 07:33 PM~16587487
> *Fuck snow
> *


hater


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 11 2010, 08:33 PM~16587487
> *Fuck snow
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 11 2010, 08:36 PM~16587521
> *I paid 75
> yes indeed.
> *


how many are made??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 11 2010, 09:08 PM~16587941
> *how many are made??
> *


We got 2 sent here so far. Lubbock ordered 1 and we got another coming here.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 11 2010, 09:28 PM~16588130
> *We got 2 sent here so far. Lubbock ordered 1 and we got another coming here.
> *


who has them???


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 11 2010, 09:54 PM~16588423
> *who has them???
> *


I got 2 right now. thought you were bullshittem. Casper is having one made


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 11 2010, 09:54 PM~16588430
> *I got 2 right now. thought you were bullshittem. Casper is having one made
> *


i want one that say's texas on it to keep in my files


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 11 2010, 09:59 PM~16588472
> *i want one that say's texas on it to keep in my files
> *


hit up George. he can help you with that.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 10 2010, 06:25 PM~16576663
> *so i dont get how its there fault that you didnt have current stickers....
> 
> *


it couldn't pass smog because motor needed major repairs. rarely driven but i had temp operating permit. 
FINALLY i get my income tax check to get repairs done on car. 
- plan is to cash check during lunch, take car next door from my work (auto repair shop) and have them get it done...balls out. then get it registered and roll legal.
- never made it to bank...cops stop me, take my car. assisting officer even said "he has all the proof he's going to get it done, let him get it fixed and get it registered" then the cop writing the ticket says "not my problem." what a dick. 
- now i'm back to square one walkin and takin the bus.
bottom line, what was the whole purpose of the temp operating permit if i can't simply take it to the repair shop to get things done to make car legal on the streets.

just one way the state gets its fuckin money


----------



## show-bound

*DONT FORGET TO GO TO YOUR PRESIDENT TO ORDER JACKETS, COACHES JACKET WIND BREAKER, SWEAT SHIRTS

THEY SHOULD HAVE THE PRICES!!


OSO IS TAKING UP THE $$ AT THE END OF THIS MONTH!!

*


----------



## west_13

i need a shirt and a jacket..


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 11 2010, 10:54 PM~16590282
> *DONT FORGET TO GO TO YOUR PRESIDENT TO ORDER JACKETS, COACHES JACKET WIND BREAKER, SWEAT SHIRTS
> 
> THEY SHOULD HAVE THE PRICES!!
> OSO IS TAKING UP THE $$ AT THE END OF THIS MONTH!!
> 
> 
> *


finally got my shirt at the majestics new years picnic. looks good on me! :biggrin: 
what kind of jackets? hooded dickies?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 12 2010, 02:05 AM~16590377
> *finally got my shirt at the majestics new years picnic. looks good on me! :biggrin:
> what kind of jackets? hooded dickies?
> *


something like this i was told

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...sa%3DN%26um%3D1

http://www.copshop.com/Merchant2/graphics/...LARGE/WB01a.gif


----------



## Lil Spanks

great


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 12 2010, 01:37 AM~16590601
> *great
> *


should be getting an envelope next week


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 12 2010, 12:39 AM~16590620
> *should be getting an envelope next week
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

Anthrax in it


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 12 2010, 01:54 AM~16590282
> *DONT FORGET TO GO TO YOUR PRESIDENT TO ORDER JACKETS, COACHES JACKET WIND BREAKER, SWEAT SHIRTS
> 
> THEY SHOULD HAVE THE PRICES!!
> OSO IS TAKING UP THE $$ AT THE END OF THIS MONTH!!
> 
> 
> *


1st I heard bout this!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 12 2010, 07:33 AM~16591603
> *Anthrax in it
> *


 :yes:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 12 2010, 12:02 PM~16592754
> *1st I heard bout this!!
> *


He was to call Juan


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 12 2010, 12:57 AM~16590312
> *i need a shirt and a jacket..
> *


you need to finish your bike before you get anything


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 12 2010, 07:15 PM~16597182
> *you need to finish your bike before you get anything
> *


Y IS THAT..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 12 2010, 07:20 PM~16597219
> *Y IS THAT..
> *


Thats how it is with alot of clubs.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 12 2010, 08:20 PM~16597219
> *Y IS THAT..
> *


cuz wheres your bike
?? a done bike


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 12 2010, 05:33 AM~16591603
> *Anthrax in it
> *


LUCKY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 12 2010, 09:20 PM~16597722
> *LUCKY!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

*Just so every one knows. Dre aka 81.7.TX is now the president of Thee Artistics Fort Worth, Texas Chapter. Any decision you need or question you have please contact him first. The only rank I have is v.p.*  Much Love.

Thee All Mighty A Fort Worth Texas.


If you need a list of the members and contact please pm me and I will get that to you asap.


----------



## Lil Spanks

Your sexy


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 13 2010, 08:53 AM~16601413
> *Your sexy
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

Your sexy


----------



## west_13

FREE GOLD ATTENA..WHO EVER WANTS IYT PAYS SHIPPING..


----------



## 817Lowrider

hey hey hey


----------



## regalman806

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

My Ninja


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 13 2010, 08:58 PM~16604631
> *:|
> *


 :yessad: :| :|


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 13 2010, 09:15 PM~16606092
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 13 2010, 11:36 PM~16606249
> *:roflmao:
> *


pics of the elco.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Feb 13 2010, 06:28 PM~16603639
> *:biggrin:
> *


what up muffugga!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 14 2010, 01:15 PM~16610354
> *pics of the elco.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 15 2010, 12:22 AM~16615191
> *:cheesy:
> *


??? PICS FOOL


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 14 2010, 10:24 PM~16615213
> *??? PICS FOOL
> *


nosey ass foo


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 15 2010, 12:33 AM~16615303
> *nosey ass foo
> *


not at all just excited. you put it out there. :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 14 2010, 10:45 PM~16615433
> *not at all just excited. you put it out there. :biggrin:
> *


lol im just messing, ill try to get pics soon camera is being supid :happysad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 15 2010, 12:50 AM~16615488
> *lol im just messing, ill try to get pics soon camera is being supid :happysad:
> *


officially yours? I love elcos.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 15 2010, 12:50 AM~16615488
> *lol im just messing, ill try to get pics soon camera is being supid :happysad:
> *


DAM HOMIE THATS FIRME :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 14 2010, 10:52 PM~16615503
> *officially yours? I love elcos.
> *


yes sir


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

Wuz up fam :wave:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Feb 15 2010, 01:41 AM~16616095
> *Wuz up fam  :wave:
> *


WATS UP MONCHIS :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## tequila sunrise

'sup!! what's everyone doin??


----------



## Lil Spanks

HOWS EVERYTHING MIKE


----------



## Stilo-G

:bored:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 15 2010, 11:26 PM~16624188
> *:bored:
> *


:justoffwork:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 16 2010, 01:52 AM~16625618
> *:justoffwork:
> *


got another job...how them tees selling you at the flea market yet


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 16 2010, 12:54 AM~16625630
> *got another job...how them tees selling you at the flea market yet
> *


Snow fucked up my hustle.  Wont be able to go till this weekend. I will have them then. Sold 2 though. wasnt even trying.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 16 2010, 02:14 AM~16625832
> *Snow fucked up my hustle.  Wont be able to go till this weekend. I will have them then. Sold 2 though. wasnt even trying.
> *


thats how its goes sometime..dont even have to try...

i know the flea market was packed as chit out here!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 16 2010, 01:24 AM~16625889
> *thats how its goes sometime..dont even have to try...
> 
> i know the flea market was packed as chit out here!
> *


Yea. Cant wait for this weekend.


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 16 2010, 09:36 PM~16635386
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 16 2010, 08:36 PM~16635386
> *
> *


AZ gettin closer


----------



## west_13

WATS UP THEE ARTISTICS


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 16 2010, 09:08 PM~16635824
> *WATS UP THEE ARTISTICS
> *


chillen how the bikes comin along


----------



## west_13

COMING OUT GO0D JUST GOT RID OF THE ONE WITH THE SKULL..
AND MY OTHER ONE BARELY SHIPPED OUT 2 GET MURALE UP..
HOW'S UR BIKE


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 16 2010, 11:04 PM~16635775
> *AZ gettin closer
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 16 2010, 09:12 PM~16635866
> *COMING OUT GO0D JUST GOT RID OF THE ONE WITH THE SKULL..
> AND MY OTHER ONE BARELY SHIPPED OUT 2 GET MURALE UP..
> HOW'S UR BIKE
> *


frame is at the paint shop


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 16 2010, 10:39 PM~16636167
> *frame is at the paint shop
> *


wat color u painting it..


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 16 2010, 09:38 PM~16636151
> *
> *


u still rollin?


----------



## Stilo-G

dang snappers forks came out clean


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 16 2010, 11:41 PM~16636192
> *u still rollin?
> *


itll be ready in 2 weeks


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 17 2010, 12:13 AM~16637672
> *itll be ready in 2 weeks
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 17 2010, 02:10 AM~16637656
> *dang snappers forks came out clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they look good.


----------



## Stilo-G

wud up juan


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 17 2010, 02:10 AM~16637656
> *dang snappers forks came out clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELL YEAH :thumbsup:


----------



## Aztecbike

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Feb 17 2010, 10:12 PM~16646147
> *:wave:
> *


wow its a ghost :0


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 17 2010, 09:04 PM~16647149
> *wow its a ghost :0
> *


Casper?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Feb 17 2010, 08:12 PM~16646147
> *:wave:
> *


wud up


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 17 2010, 11:05 PM~16647168
> *Casper?
> *


no you


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 17 2010, 10:06 PM~16647183
> *wud up
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 18 2010, 02:22 AM~16648659
> *:|
> *


PICS OF THAT AVI!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 18 2010, 01:24 AM~16648673
> *PICS OF THAT AVI!!!!!
> *


 .. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:cheesy:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 17 2010, 11:24 PM~16648673
> *PICS OF THAT AVI!!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## Lil Spanks

Meh


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 18 2010, 09:06 PM~16657281
> *Meh
> *


pics of the avi :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

Can't..lol


----------



## west_13

BASHERS 81 ELCO STOLE THE PICS FRM HIS MYSPACE..














 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 19 2010, 04:55 PM~16663908
> *BASHERS 81 ELCO STOLE THE PICS FRM HIS MYSPACE..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


  BAD ASS!!! IM JEALIOUS


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 19 2010, 06:10 PM~16665486
> *  BAD ASS!!! IM JEALIOUS
> *


HAHA WELL WAT KINDA RIDE U G0T..


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 19 2010, 07:20 PM~16665589
> *HAHA WELL WAT KINDA RIDE U G0T..
> *


84 cutty. euro project. be out this summer


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 19 2010, 06:22 PM~16665616
> *84 cutty. euro project. be out this summer
> *


TH0SE LO0K BAD TO WAT COLOR U GONNA PAINT IT..


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 19 2010, 08:22 PM~16665616
> *84 cutty. euro project. be out this summer
> *


G Bodies :thumbsdown: 


















































































:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 19 2010, 04:55 PM~16663908
> *BASHERS 81 ELCO STOLE THE PICS FRM HIS MYSPACE..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


DAM THATS CLEAN


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by west_13+Feb 19 2010, 07:25 PM~16665644-->
> 
> 
> 
> TH0SE LO0K BAD TO WAT COLOR U GONNA PAINT IT..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> silver base
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-81.7.TX._@Feb 19 2010, 07:56 PM~16665880
> *G Bodies  :thumbsdown:
> :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


hate


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 19 2010, 07:27 PM~16666096
> *silver base
> hate
> *


thats ko0l..


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 15 2010, 01:45 AM~16616101
> *WATS UP MONCHIS  :wave:
> *


Sup foo how's ur bike? wut u been up to?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 19 2010, 03:55 PM~16663908
> *BASHERS 81 ELCO STOLE THE PICS FRM HIS MYSPACE..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


That's clean fuck I need money to keep working on my Regal


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Feb 20 2010, 12:01 AM~16668325
> *Sup foo how's ur bike? wut u been up to?
> *


coming out go0d how's yours
just chilling and you..


----------



## Stilo-G

big things poppin


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 20 2010, 01:54 AM~16668612
> *big things poppin
> *


lil thing droppin  

*what it dew fools.


reppin that Almighty "A" *


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 20 2010, 01:08 AM~16668654
> *lil thing droppin
> 
> what it dew fools.
> reppin that Almighty ''THAT'S RIGHT JUAN''*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 20 2010, 02:39 AM~16668738
> *''THAT'S RIGHT JUAN''
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 20 2010, 12:08 AM~16668654
> *lil thing droppin
> 
> what it dew fools.
> reppin that Almighty "A"
> *


all day evey day


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 20 2010, 01:29 PM~16670681
> *all day evey day
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Chucks

:biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 20 2010, 04:14 PM~16672410
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


who's ride in da avi


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:wow:


----------



## west_13

wats up familia


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 20 2010, 09:11 PM~16673551
> *who's ride in da avi
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 21 2010, 03:40 PM~16680065
> *
> *


that doesnt answer shit!!! :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

U know u love it baby cakes


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 19 2010, 04:55 PM~16663908
> *BASHERS 81 ELCO STOLE THE PICS FRM HIS MYSPACE..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 20 2010, 12:26 AM~16668482
> *coming out go0d how's yours
> just chilling and you..
> *


well I hope the airbrush gets done soon I've been waiting for a while...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 21 2010, 02:00 PM~16679038
> *wats up familia
> *


Wuz up dawg... :wave:


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Feb 21 2010, 09:58 PM~16683874
> *Wuz up dawg...  :wave:
> *


WATS UP WAT U DO1NG.


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 21 2010, 10:01 PM~16683927
> *
> *


Wuz up foo how's ur ride?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 21 2010, 10:13 PM~16684099
> *WATS UP WAT U DO1NG.
> *


Bout to shower n crash da fuck out..lol.. :biggrin: maybe drink a lil before crashing out  and u?


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Feb 21 2010, 10:15 PM~16684124
> *Bout to shower n crash da fuck out..lol.. :biggrin:  maybe drink a lil before crashing out   and u?
> *


KO0L KO0L..JUST RIGHT HERE LEARNING HOW 2 ENGRAVE.. :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 21 2010, 10:16 PM~16684135
> *KO0L KO0L..JUST RIGHT HERE LEARNING HOW 2 ENGRAVE.. :biggrin:
> *


WUT! DAMN THAT'S DOWN WHO'S TEACHING U?


----------



## show-bound

SUP P U TO S


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Feb 21 2010, 10:20 PM~16684185
> *WUT! DAMN THAT'S DOWN WHO'S TEACHING U?
> *


MY UNCLE :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 21 2010, 10:20 PM~16684200
> *SUP P U TO S
> *


 :nono: :nono: :scrutinize: :0 :biggrin: WUZ UP HOMIE!!!


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 21 2010, 10:22 PM~16684224
> *MY UNCLE :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S DOWN


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Feb 21 2010, 09:15 PM~16684124
> *Bout to shower n crash da fuck out..lol.. :biggrin:  maybe drink a lil before crashing out   and u?
> *


foe u cant hang!!!!


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 21 2010, 09:20 PM~16684200
> *SUP P U TO S
> *


PUTO FACE!!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 22 2010, 12:29 AM~16684338
> *PUTO FACE!!!!
> *


hola cola


----------



## show-bound

DALLAS BOUND MARCH 21ST!!


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 21 2010, 09:45 PM~16684552
> *PENIS BOUND MARCH TONIGHT!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 21 2010, 10:28 PM~16684325
> *foe u cant hang!!!!
> *


Fuck you hoe...lol... how's life foo...


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Feb 21 2010, 10:07 PM~16684801
> *Fuck you hoe...lol... how's life foo...
> *


firme for now  was in lompoc today


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 21 2010, 11:14 PM~16684878
> *firme for now  was in lompoc today
> *


cool... wtf really? doin wut?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Feb 21 2010, 10:19 PM~16684925
> *cool... wtf really? doin wut?
> *


gave sum hynas a ride hime they live by the school dats next to a monbile home park


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 21 2010, 11:45 PM~16684552
> *DALLAS BOUND MARCH 21ST!!
> *


yall got hotels and pre reg and all that good shit? I think dre asked already but just askin again.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Feb 21 2010, 09:14 PM~16684104
> *Wuz up foo how's ur ride?
> *


its getting there, just swappedthe stock tranny out thnx to the big homie oso lol :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

pics/ LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 22 2010, 03:55 PM~16691087
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


uffin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 22 2010, 11:41 AM~16688999
> *pics/ LOL
> *












   :biggrin:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 22 2010, 07:15 PM~16692578
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


DAMM UR ELCO LO0KS KLEAN..


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 22 2010, 06:19 PM~16692610
> *DAMM UR ELCO LO0KS KLEAN..
> *


thnx :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

wud up fam we just picked up another project 77 monte uffin:
tryin to bust out 4 rides dis year


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 22 2010, 09:07 PM~16694282
> *wud up fam we just picked up another project 77 monte uffin:
> tryin to bust out 4 rides dis year
> *


 :cheesy: :0  damn foo can't wait to see it... I need feria for my Regal no joke homie


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Feb 22 2010, 10:23 PM~16696476
> *:cheesy:  :0    damn foo can't wait to see it... I need feria for my Regal no joke homie
> *


thought u had a jalle..... hows school goin for u


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 22 2010, 12:57 AM~16685885
> *gave sum hynas a ride hime they live by the school dats next to a monbile home park
> *


oh idk where that is but too bad my phone's not working so u could of hit me up... u foo's should cum down one of this weekends to party or sumthing


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 22 2010, 11:26 PM~16696495
> *thought u had a jalle..... hows school goin for u
> *


not a for sure job I'm getting money tomorrow but I gotta pay a speeding ticked of $250, buy a book for my autobody class $165, plus I need to pay for my airplane ticket that my bro bought for me when I went to Mexico... I need to find a job asap... skool's koo I'm learning sum body work... where do u work at?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 22 2010, 07:06 AM~16686652
> *its getting there, just swappedthe stock tranny out thnx to the big homie oso lol :biggrin:
> *


That's tight.. that's wut I need to do on my Regal swap the tranny... George got it for me but I haven't worked on it cuz I don't got the tools


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~+Feb 22 2010, 10:26 PM~16696498-->
> 
> 
> 
> oh idk where that is but too bad my phone's not working so u could of hit me up... u foo's should cum down one of this weekends to party or sumthing
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> u dont know ur town o que :donk: for sure
> <!--QuoteBegin-~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Feb 22 2010, 10:29 PM~16696539
> *not a for sure job I'm getting money tomorrow but I gotta pay a speeding ticked of $250, buy a book for my autobody class $165, plus I need to pay for my airplane ticket that my bro bought for me when I went to Mexico... I need to find a job asap... skool's koo I'm learning sum body work... where do u work at?
> *


fuck i havent paid a speedin ticket from last year its at $650 now... i dont have a job :happysad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

Great


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 22 2010, 11:37 PM~16696609
> *u dont know ur town o que :donk: for sure
> 
> fuck i havent paid a speedin ticket from last year its at $650 now... i dont have a job :happysad:
> *


well it cluld be by Lompoc High but idk there's alot of trailer parks :uh: .... damn that sucks, than how r u suppose to pay for that and fix ur rides? :0


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 22 2010, 11:55 PM~16696767
> *Great
> *


Wut about u Art, where do u work?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Feb 22 2010, 11:00 PM~16696805
> *well it cluld be by Lompoc High but idk there's alot of trailer parks :uh: .... damn that sucks, than how r u suppose to pay for that and fix ur rides?  :0
> *


shhhhhhhh


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Feb 22 2010, 11:01 PM~16696821
> *Wut about u Art, where do u work?
> *


 :0 i heard he works in here in SB on Haley :wow:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 22 2010, 10:07 PM~16694282
> *wud up fam we just picked up another project 77 monte uffin:
> tryin to bust out 4 rides dis year
> *


  pics?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 23 2010, 01:19 AM~16697418
> *  pics?
> *


sorry no pics of this one


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 23 2010, 12:22 PM~16699875
> *sorry no pics of this one
> *


 :|


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 22 2010, 07:06 AM~16686652
> *its getting there, just swappedthe stock tranny out thnx to the big homie oso lol :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Feb 23 2010, 02:25 PM~16702150
> *:scrutinize:
> *


i think he called him fat :0 :0 :0


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 23 2010, 03:32 PM~16702218
> *i think he called him fat :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: 
dats a :nono:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 23 2010, 01:24 AM~16696994
> *:0 i heard he works in here in SB on Haley :wow:
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Feb 23 2010, 02:47 PM~16702371
> *:roflmao:
> dats a  :nono:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 23 2010, 06:47 PM~16704252
> *:happysad:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 23 2010, 05:48 PM~16704261
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


wut u up 2


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 23 2010, 06:49 PM~16704264
> *wut u up 2
> *


NOTHING JUST CHILLIN AND YOU..HOMIE


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 23 2010, 05:51 PM~16704289
> *NOTHING JUST CHILLIN AND YOU..HOMIE
> *


just here in Bruta kicken back


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 23 2010, 06:57 PM~16704357
> *just here in Bruta kicken back
> *


THAT'S FIRME..


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Feb 23 2010, 02:25 PM~16702150
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

:wow:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 23 2010, 12:22 AM~16696967
> *shhhhhhhh
> *


haha wutever it is I'm down to do it to fix up my ride..lol j/k... see you on Sunday mija


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 23 2010, 12:24 AM~16696994
> *:0 i heard he works in here in SB on Haley :wow:
> *


haha as a she-male hooker..lol... haha :rofl:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Feb 24 2010, 08:04 PM~16716956
> *haha wutever it is I'm down to do it to fix up my ride..lol j/k... see you on Sunday mija
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

Postin up pictures of Caspers set up he got for $500


----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## show-bound

ima have suggest to oso that he make yall where black and pink tees...all the gayness up in here!
'
lol


----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## Stilo-G

this gettin chopped up uffin:


----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 24 2010, 10:41 PM~16718410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 24 2010, 10:41 PM~16718410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice.. I could see my frame still sitting there, I wonder when it's finally getting muraled..lol...


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Feb 24 2010, 11:57 PM~16719188
> *Nice.. I could see my frame still sitting there, I wonder when it's finally getting muraled..lol...
> *


haha fuken monchis..


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 24 2010, 10:44 PM~16718446
> *this gettin chopped up uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wut!!! your childhood dream pedal car!!!..lol nice '62 homie


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 24 2010, 11:57 PM~16719193
> *haha fuken monchis..
> *


ay I'm rite that shit's taking too long, but fuck it as long as it comes out FirMe


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Feb 25 2010, 12:02 AM~16719238
> *ay I'm rite that shit's taking too long, but fuck it as long as it comes out FirMe
> *


yup that's all that matters..


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 24 2010, 10:44 PM~16718446
> * this gettin chopped up uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 WHN YOU BUSTIN OUT?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Feb 24 2010, 11:37 PM~16719461
> *:0 WHN YOU BUSTIN OUT?
> *


:dunno: one of Caspers many projects


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Feb 24 2010, 10:57 PM~16719188
> *Nice.. I could see my frame still sitting there, I wonder when it's finally getting muraled..lol...
> *


chuche's been busy


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 24 2010, 11:22 PM~16718106
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much shipped


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 24 2010, 11:19 PM~16718076
> *Postin up pictures of Caspers set up he got for $500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn it man.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 25 2010, 12:21 AM~16719721
> *How much shipped
> *


your but cheeks.................................. oh wait those are free


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Feb 24 2010, 11:58 PM~16719204
> *Wut!!! your childhood dreams pedal car!!!..lol nice '62 homie
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Feb 25 2010, 03:31 AM~16720096
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 24 2010, 11:19 PM~16718076
> *Postin up pictures of Caspers set up he got for $500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 25 2010, 02:38 PM~16724476
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


y u hating  got the rear cilinders chromed to plus hardlines.... trucks coming along all i need now is the interior and paint


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Feb 25 2010, 06:13 PM~16725336
> *y u hating    got the rear cilinders chromed to plus hardlines.... trucks coming along all i need now is the interior and paint
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 22 2010, 08:07 PM~16694282
> *wud up fam we just picked up another project 77 monte uffin:
> tryin to bust out 4 rides dis year
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: think ima do a hollywood top on it... put the cragers from the monte on the bel-air


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Feb 25 2010, 06:35 PM~16725543
> *:biggrin:  :yes:  think ima do a hollywood top on it... put the cragers from the monte on the bel-air
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## casper805

:wow:


> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 25 2010, 04:48 PM~16725689
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 25 2010, 12:49 AM~16719553
> *:dunno: one of Caspers many projects
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 25 2010, 07:22 PM~16726036
> *:rimshot:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider

west 13 im at work. I cant answer pms. I pm u at 2am my time


----------



## west_13

ight ko0l well p.m me ur adress that's all i need..
take ur time bro.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 25 2010, 10:16 PM~16727150
> *ight ko0l well p.m me ur adress that's all i need..
> take ur time bro.
> *


what day did you ship?


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 25 2010, 09:44 PM~16728523
> *what day did you ship?
> *


tuesday..


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Lil Spanks

You got a date


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 25 2010, 12:49 AM~16719553
> *:dunno: one of Caspers many projects
> *


thats koo am bustin out with 1 too it will be in veags


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Feb 25 2010, 11:46 PM~16730188
> *thats koo am bustin out with 1 too it will be in veags
> *


What you got? :dunno:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 25 2010, 11:52 PM~16730263
> *What you got?  :dunno:
> *


a pedal car


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Feb 25 2010, 11:55 PM~16730296
> *a pedal car
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 25 2010, 11:55 PM~16730305
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 25 2010, 12:54 AM~16719591
> *chuche's been busy
> *


alrite, ay I wanna get sum pinstripin and leafing too, oh and keep me posted with the updates of my frame homie


----------



## 817Lowrider

finaly my weekend is here.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Feb 25 2010, 10:46 PM~16730188
> *thats koo am bustin out with 1 too it will be in veags
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Feb 25 2010, 04:13 PM~16725336
> *y u hating    got the rear cilinders chromed to plus hardlines.... trucks coming along all i need now is the interior and paint
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 17 2010, 01:10 AM~16637656
> *dang snappers forks came out clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yeah my forks came out firme... :thumbsup: 
big props to tha homie Jagster...
my ranfla aint done yet,once it iz imma
post up flikas...


----------



## BASH3R

snapper give me a call


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 26 2010, 02:59 PM~16735701
> *:|
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

Great


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## 817Lowrider

reppin that almighty!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

Great


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 27 2010, 04:39 AM~16740236
> *
> reppin that almighty!!!
> *


Focker was gone last night!! :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 27 2010, 12:45 PM~16741954
> *Focker was gone last night!!  :roflmao:
> *


 :barf: :yessad:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 27 2010, 02:58 PM~16743201
> *:barf:  :yessad:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

???


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 27 2010, 04:25 PM~16743340
> *???
> *


?


----------



## BASH3R

*16" twisted fans 350 shipped *


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 27 2010, 06:19 PM~16744534
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16" twisted fans 350 shipped
> *


DAMM I WISH THOSE WERE 20''
G/L ON THE SALE BASHER..


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 27 2010, 06:19 PM~16744534
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16" twisted fans 350 shipped
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## regalman806

:nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider

put the harness's on and she lights up. also went in got the other corner light from the homie from Suenos Realez. Thanks dog for the hook up.









just need a lil more alignment and she is good to go. Glad I took advantage of the good weather before it got crappy again.
Showing her off on easter


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 28 2010, 04:28 PM~16751650
> *put the harness's on and she lights up. also went in got the other corner light from the homie from Suenos Realez. Thanks dog for the hook up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just need a lil more alignment and she is good to go. Glad I took advantage of the good weather before it got crappy again.
> Showing her off on easter
> *


IT'S LO0KING GO0D JUAN.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 28 2010, 05:28 PM~16751650
> *put the harness's on and she lights up. also went in got the other corner light from the homie from Suenos Realez. Thanks dog for the hook up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just need a lil more alignment and she is good to go. Glad I took advantage of the good weather before it got crappy again.
> Showing her off on easter
> *


DAM THAT CAME OUT NICE


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 28 2010, 04:28 PM~16751650
> *put the harness's on and she lights up. also went in got the other corner light from the homie from Suenos Realez. Thanks dog for the hook up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just need a lil more alignment and she is good to go. Glad I took advantage of the good weather before it got crappy again.
> Showing her off on easter
> *


COMING SOON


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR+Feb 28 2010, 06:27 PM~16752182-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAM THAT CAME OUT NICE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.casper_@Feb 28 2010, 06:34 PM~16752243
> *COMING SOON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice ride bro. Ill have my shit painted for easter.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 28 2010, 06:21 PM~16752682
> *thanks
> very nice ride bro. Ill have my shit painted for easter.
> *


YEAH I FOUND THIS CAR TODAY MY MONTE WILL BE SOLD BY NEXT WEEKEND N MIGHT GRAB THIS CLEAN CUTTY


----------



## 817Lowrider

your monte is clean too.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 28 2010, 06:23 PM~16752707
> *your monte is clean too.
> *


YEAH JUST NEED A LIL MORE WORK I THINK I WONT BE ABLE TO PUT ALL DAT MONEY IN IT...IMA SELL IT SO CHEAP JUICED UP TO A HOMEBOY!


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## 817Lowrider

you got 14's on it?


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 28 2010, 06:29 PM~16752770
> *you got 14's on it?
> *


yeah!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 28 2010, 07:30 PM~16752781
> *yeah!
> *


they look to big... :biggrin: get them 13's


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 28 2010, 06:31 PM~16752799
> *they look to big... :biggrin:  get them 13's
> *


if i keep it ima put 13`s u know it!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 28 2010, 07:34 PM~16752814
> *if i keep it ima put 13`s u know it!
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 28 2010, 05:21 PM~16752682
> *thanks
> very nice ride bro. Ill have my shit painted for easter.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## juangotti

yes sir I have all my paint already. It will be dont to my standards.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2010, 01:13 AM~16758039
> *yes sir I have all my paint already.  It will be dont to my standards.
> *


----------



## juangotti




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

:scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider

owned


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 24 2010, 10:19 PM~16718076
> *Postin up pictures of Caspers set up he got for $500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 25 2010, 12:19 AM~16718076
> *Postin up pictures of Caspers set up he got for $500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 1 2010, 10:09 PM~16766458
> *uffin:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:drama:


----------



## MEXICA

:wave: :rimshot:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 1 2010, 08:27 PM~16766722
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

*COMING SOONER THAN YOU THINK...*


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 2 2010, 06:40 PM~16775800
> *COMING SOONER THAN YOU THINK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion

prove it


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 2 2010, 07:53 PM~16775965
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THATS A POSTER :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 2 2010, 05:40 PM~16775800
> *COMING SOONER THAN YOU THINK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 2 2010, 05:40 PM~16775800
> *COMING SOONER THAN YOU THINK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti

:biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

wud up gotti


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 3 2010, 02:43 AM~16780924
> *wud up gotti
> *


chillllennnnn


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by oldMemoriesLa_@Mar 1 2010, 01:30 PM~16761111
> *       IMPORTANT NOTICE TO ALL BIKE CLUBS WHO ARE ATTENDING ARE BIKE SHOW THE WEATHER FORCAST SHOW 20 % CHANCE OF RAIN WE HOPE IT BLOWS AWAY NO TELLING WHAT THE WEATHER HAS FOR US IF THE RAIN DOES CUM WE WILL BE HAVING ARE SHOM MARCH 13 SORRY FOR THE INCOVIENCE IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CONTACT MANUEL AT 323 906 4076 OR MIKE AT 323 359 4924 THANK U FOR YOUR SUPPORT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 2 2010, 05:53 PM~16775965
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

yup thats arts frame,i remember that skull in the headtube.


----------



## Clown Confusion

dam looks good


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 3 2010, 07:41 PM~16788581
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


  but where are the fenders?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 3 2010, 08:41 PM~16788581
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## juangotti

old pic :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 3 2010, 08:41 PM~16788581
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :|


----------



## BASH3R

opppsss :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 4 2010, 07:01 PM~16799796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 4 2010, 09:01 PM~16799796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whos going to this?


dre set up hotel and shit. raul said he will drive us around. :biggrin: 
Where am I shipping my bike too?


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2010, 01:35 AM~16803031
> *whos going to this?
> dre set up hotel and shit. raul said he will drive us around. :biggrin:
> Where am I shipping my bike too?
> *


Just let me know


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2010, 01:35 AM~16803031
> *whos going to this?
> dre set up hotel and shit. raul said he will drive us around. :biggrin:
> Where am I shipping my bike too?
> *


ship it to my house if u want i live by were the show is going to be


----------



## juangotti

soon as I get a room confirmation we are straight


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2010, 12:35 AM~16803031
> *whos going to this?
> dre set up hotel and shit. raul said he will drive us around. :biggrin:
> Where am I shipping my bike too?
> *


:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lil Spanks

Ill be going


----------



## juangotti

:|


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

Great


----------



## Stilo-G

Xduece


----------



## Lil Spanks

[/quote]



> _Originally posted by pauls 1967+Mar 4 2010, 08:03 PM~16799187-->
> 
> 
> 
> *latin bombas car show sat. april10th from 10 to 4 at 2355 pennsylvania ave. for more info call ruben at 951 220 1679 or clemente 909 721 7125 cars 20.00 bikes 10.00*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Trucha-Marcos_@Feb 27 2010, 06:02 PM~16743953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## west_13

>




























[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G

>




























[/quote]


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Stilo-G

:uh:


----------



## Stilo-G

repost but fuck it


----------



## juangotti

:happysad:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 7 2010, 11:24 PM~16825489
> *:happysad:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 8 2010, 01:39 AM~16825569
> *:loco:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti

:0


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 8 2010, 12:55 PM~16829154
> *:0
> *


:dunno:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 8 2010, 02:56 PM~16829162
> *:dunno:
> *


nothin dog. just chillen. waiting on work.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 8 2010, 12:57 PM~16829166
> *nothin dog. just chillen. waiting on work.
> *


better then me fuckin bored wit nothin to do..... i nead a freaken job


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 8 2010, 02:58 PM~16829174
> *better then me fuckin bored wit nothin to do..... i nead a freaken job
> *


yup.you will get one.Took me forever but now I got one


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 8 2010, 01:10 PM~16829279
> *yup.you will get one.Took me forever but now I got one
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 8 2010, 04:27 PM~16829401
> *
> *


Wut day you ladies coming to Dallas?? LMK! :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 8 2010, 01:32 PM~16829436
> *Wut day you ladies coming to Dallas?? LMK!  :biggrin:
> *


dalllas? :dunno: haha just messin i'll ask casper wut day we leavin damm a 24hr drive but fuck it :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 8 2010, 04:36 PM~16829462
> *dalllas? :dunno: haha just messin i'll ask casper wut day we leavin damm a 24hr drive but fuck it :biggrin:
> *


LMK!! We gonna have a Chill and grill my crib Saturday!!  24 hr drive fuck that when I go to Cali Im flying!!


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 8 2010, 01:50 PM~16829571
> *LMK!! We gonna have a Chill and grill my crib Saturday!!   24 hr drive fuck that when I go to Cali Im flying!!
> *


we thought about that buts its cheaper for us flyin n plus heard u got da hook up on dat


----------



## Stilo-G

:wave: wud up homie
2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Stilo-G, ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 8 2010, 04:54 PM~16829601
> *we thought about that buts its cheaper for us flyin n plus heard u got da hook up on dat
> *


LMK!!!


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 7 2010, 10:48 PM~16824866
> *repost but fuck it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FirMe  ay post all of the pics with the gurls, I don't have any


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Mar 8 2010, 01:58 PM~16829633
> *FirMe    ay post all of the pics with the gurls, I don't have any
> *


i gotta look for them :cheesy:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 8 2010, 02:54 PM~16829606
> *:wave: wud up homie
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Stilo-G, ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~
> *


Q-VOLE uffin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 8 2010, 02:59 PM~16829645
> *i gotta look for them :cheesy:
> *


alrite :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Mar 8 2010, 02:00 PM~16829647
> *Q-VOLE  uffin:
> *


a dawgy i think i left my paper in ur ranfla u make it home koo dat night


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 27 2010, 06:19 PM~16744534
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16" twisted fans 350 shipped
> *


How much for those 13's for my Regal??? :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 8 2010, 03:06 PM~16829705
> *a dawgy i think i left my paper in ur ranfla u make it home koo dat night
> *


Yeah I have it with me... simon I was kool didn't fall asleep or anything


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Mar 8 2010, 02:15 PM~16829770
> *Yeah I have it with me... simon I was kool didn't fall asleep or anything
> *


alright just hold on to it porfas... dats firme i passed out right away


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 8 2010, 03:17 PM~16829785
> *alright just hold on to it porfas... dats firme i passed out right away
> *


yeah I will don't trip, damn serio that's cool...


----------



## regalman806

:nicoderm:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 6 2010, 10:43 PM~16816334
> *
> *


hope you got a tracking number or something...still nothing..


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Clown Confusion

sup hows it going


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 8 2010, 08:36 PM~16832205
> *sup hows it going
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 8 2010, 07:38 PM~16832238
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 8 2010, 08:40 PM~16832269
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 8 2010, 07:43 PM~16832309
> *:cheesy:
> *


sup whit ur bike


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 8 2010, 08:44 PM~16832329
> *sup whit ur bike
> *


*98% done*


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 8 2010, 08:59 PM~16832577
> *
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Mar 8 2010, 02:13 PM~16829762
> *How much for those 13's for my Regal???  :biggrin:
> *


those are the ones osos has on his elco


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 8 2010, 11:55 PM~16834150
> *those are the ones osos has on his elco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 8 2010, 01:36 PM~16829462
> *dalllas? :dunno: haha just messin i'll ask casper wut day we leavin damm a 24hr drive but fuck it :biggrin:
> *


leaving on the 19th


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## juangotti




----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 8 2010, 09:55 PM~16834150
> *those are the ones osos has on his elco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 9 2010, 05:08 PM~16841433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 9 2010, 03:09 AM~16836128
> *leaving on the 19th
> *


----------



## casper805

:wow:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 9 2010, 10:08 PM~16846504
> *:wow:
> *


----------



## juangotti




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2010, 12:30 AM~16847405
> *
> *


wud up gotti bout to send you a pm


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 10 2010, 02:32 AM~16847413
> *wud up gotti bout to send you a pm
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Its on and crackin!!


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 10 2010, 01:42 PM~16851782
> *Its on and crackin!!
> *


ur bro talk to you yet


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 10 2010, 04:42 PM~16851782
> *Its on and crackin!!
> *



HELL YEAH MAN ITS GONNA BE ON THIS YEAR. TA ALL DAY :cheesy:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 10 2010, 06:29 PM~16852594
> *ur bro talk to you yet
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 10 2010, 07:25 PM~16855035
> *
> *


pm sent


----------



## eric ramos

lick it hard. 
call for a good time 915 790 9676 
ha 
i hate you art and juan


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G+Mar 11 2010, 12:46 AM~16857392-->
> 
> 
> 
> pm sent
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was gonna holla at him this weekend,..
> <!--QuoteBegin-eric ramos_@Mar 11 2010, 01:53 AM~16857784
> *lick it hard.
> call for a good time 915 790 9676
> ha
> i hate you art and juan
> *


luv you


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 81.7.TX.

:|


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## juangotti

way of life...


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2010, 01:24 PM~16862255
> *way of life...
> *


 :werd:


----------



## tequila sunrise

good news!! got my new apt. so now i have my own space to get shit done. i'm in montclair now. 

bad news!! car got impounded just before we moved in. kinda a good thing. damn car was always giving me problems.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 11 2010, 06:27 PM~16864082
> *good news!! got my new apt. so now i have my own space to get shit done. i'm in montclair now.
> 
> bad news!! car got impounded just before we moved in. kinda a good thing. damn car was always giving me problems.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

:angry:  :buttkick: :guns:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 12 2010, 09:05 PM~16875358
> *:angry:    :buttkick:  :guns:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 12 2010, 08:45 PM~16875843
> *:dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 12 2010, 10:16 PM~16876202
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Stilo-G

TTT


----------



## juangotti




----------



## Lil Spanks

Great


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## west_13

TTT


----------



## Stilo-G

:yawn:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 15 2010, 11:09 PM~16903102
> *:yawn:
> *


wats up stilo


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 15 2010, 10:11 PM~16903120
> *wats up stilo
> *


just on oxnard at my grandparents just kickin bak and u


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 15 2010, 11:21 PM~16903214
> *just on oxnard at my grandparents just kickin bak and u
> *



ko0l.. the same just posted getting ready..
to go pick up a kutty 2marrow.. :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 15 2010, 10:30 PM~16903286
> *ko0l.. the same just posted getting ready..
> to go pick up a kutty 2marrow.. :biggrin:
> *


thats firme


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 15 2010, 11:32 PM~16903306
> *thats firme
> *


SO WATS UP WITH UR BEL-AIR


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 15 2010, 10:41 PM~16903366
> *SO WATS UP WITH UR BEL-AIR
> *


its coming along


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 16 2010, 12:01 AM~16903457
> *its coming along
> *


KO0L..


----------



## Lil Spanks

Stilo..my baby cake


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 16 2010, 07:23 AM~16905144
> *Stilo..my baby cake
> *


hey sweetie









no ****


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## Dred504

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Mar 10 2010, 05:10 PM~16853013
> *HELL YEAH MAN ITS GONNA BE ON THIS YEAR. TA ALL DAY  :cheesy:
> *



Hit us up this weekend! :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 16 2010, 08:55 PM~16912277
> *:cheesy:
> *


sup lagger pics of bike


----------



## Lil Spanks

Wait and seeeee


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 17 2010, 01:55 AM~16914068
> *Wait and seeeee
> *


gimme some updates on these deals man


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 17 2010, 11:52 AM~16916670
> *gimme some updates on these deals man
> *


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 17 2010, 02:30 PM~16918527
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 17 2010, 03:30 PM~16918527
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


of course :uh: flakin out huh?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 17 2010, 05:12 PM~16919453
> *of course :uh:  flakin out huh?
> *


**** said he will ship something to u after san deigo show


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 17 2010, 05:13 PM~16919467
> ***** said he will ship something to u after san deigo show
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: but still :uh: 



hom0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 17 2010, 05:16 PM~16919496
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  but still  :uh:
> hom0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 17 2010, 11:52 AM~16916670
> *gimme some updates on these deals man
> *


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Dred504_@Mar 16 2010, 09:12 PM~16910846
> *Hit us up this weekend! :wave:
> *



for sure bro


----------



## tequila sunrise

anything goin on in so cali next month?


----------



## Lil Spanks

Yep..ill get u info mike


----------



## Lil Spanks

99% done


----------



## juangotti




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 19 2010, 06:55 PM~16940283
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 19 2010, 07:57 PM~16940294
> *:dunno:
> *


the mural on dangerous. showing it this weekend in the 45 degree weather. where is that pm?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 19 2010, 07:03 PM~16940343
> *the mural on dangerous. showing it this weekend in the 45 degree weather. where is that pm?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 19 2010, 08:41 AM~16936693
> *99% done
> *


haha bullshit that its gona be in SD


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 19 2010, 08:37 PM~16940596
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 19 2010, 09:41 AM~16936693
> *99% done
> *


****** be bullshittin


----------



## Lil Spanks

Deez ******


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 19 2010, 05:55 PM~16940283
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lil Spanks

Nice


----------



## Clown Confusion

weres my fucking rims lol


----------



## juangotti




----------



## juangotti

show canceled.


----------



## Stilo-G

>


[/quote]
:cheesy:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 21 2010, 09:56 AM~16952574
> *show canceled.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 21 2010, 10:56 AM~16952574
> *show canceled.
> *


----------



## the bone collector




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:0


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Mar 21 2010, 10:41 PM~16958032
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


is that art's


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Mar 21 2010, 10:41 PM~16958032
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


I cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 21 2010, 10:42 PM~16958046
> *is that art's
> *


yes


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by west_13+Mar 21 2010, 11:42 PM~16958046-->
> 
> 
> 
> is that art's
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SI
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Mar 21 2010, 11:44 PM~16958069
> *I cant wait to see it finished.
> *


X2


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR+Mar 22 2010, 12:41 AM~16958032-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 clean shit
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Mar 22 2010, 12:44 AM~16958069
> *I cant wait to see it finished.
> *


whats it missing?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Mar 21 2010, 09:41 PM~16958032
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


:|


----------



## Stilo-G

:0


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Mar 21 2010, 10:41 PM~16958032
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


nice any other pics ? what did the forks and handle bars cost to get chromed?


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by the bone collector+Mar 21 2010, 11:10 PM~16956895-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 12:41 AM~16958032
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Stilo-G_@Mar 22 2010, 01:49 PM~16962194
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dreday


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 22 2010, 03:18 PM~16963049
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

"how old are you son"


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 21 2010, 11:57 PM~16958609
> *whats it missing?
> *


Phase 2


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 22 2010, 07:52 PM~16965577
> *Phase 2
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 22 2010, 02:18 PM~16963049
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 22 2010, 12:18 PM~16963049
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gotti?


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Mar 21 2010, 10:41 PM~16958032
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


wow was up with the toilet paper..lmao.. some one was on a good one..ha...lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: nece bike though


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 20 2010, 05:06 PM~16947160
> *weres my fucking rims
> *


yeah wheres his f en rims ?? and my parts too ???


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 22 2010, 10:45 PM~16968053
> *gotti?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

GREAT


----------



## west_13

TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 23 2010, 02:35 AM~16970860
> *wow was up with the toilet paper..lmao.. some one was on a good one..ha...lmao  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  nece bike though
> *


I NEEDED THE T.P....CUZ IT GOT NASTY..LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Mar 21 2010, 11:41 PM~16958032
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


thanks for the pic


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 23 2010, 08:38 PM~16980269
> *thanks for the pic
> *


what you end up paying for the chrome on the forks and bars who did them?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 23 2010, 09:40 PM~16980296
> *what you end up paying for the chrome on the forks and bars who did them?
> *


almost 100 bucks for all together..and the guy is out here in o.c


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 23 2010, 09:38 PM~16980269
> *thanks for the pic
> *


NO PROB HOMIE...YOUR BIKE IS LOOKING SICK!!! CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Mar 23 2010, 10:12 PM~16980819
> *NO PROB HOMIE...YOUR BIKE IS LOOKING SICK!!! CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE  :cheesy:
> *


when its done u can model for it.... :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 23 2010, 10:15 PM~16980871
> *when its done u can model for it.... :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHA ILL GET BACK AT YOU  LOL JK


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 23 2010, 08:15 PM~16980871
> *when its done u can model for it.... :biggrin:
> *


hes a whore i thought hes gona model for mine :angry: 














:happysad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 24 2010, 12:38 AM~16982741
> *hes a whore i thought hes gona model for mine :angry:
> :happysad:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 22 2010, 02:18 PM~16963049
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 24 2010, 01:16 PM~16986034
> *
> *


your woman been practicing her moves?


----------



## 817Lowrider

:0


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 24 2010, 06:13 PM~16991047
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 25 2010, 04:29 PM~17001232
> *
> *


cant wait to see you this weekend sweet cheecks  

















no **** :happysad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

Going to the bike swatmeet before the meeting


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 26 2010, 09:38 AM~17007863
> *Going to the bike swatmeet before the meeting
> *


411?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 26 2010, 02:03 PM~17009080
> *411?
> *


in long beach......www.toppingevents.com.......


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## juangotti

400 plus ship. no wheels.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2010, 04:39 PM~17010697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 400 plus ship. no wheels.
> *


trippin


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2010, 04:39 PM~17010697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 400 plus ship. no wheels.
> *


 :wow: just for thee frame


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 26 2010, 03:17 PM~17010123
> *DO NOT FORGET...ALL BIKE CLUB MEMBER SHOULD BE AT THIS SHOW!!!!!!!..NO IF'S AND'S OR BUTT'S.....AND I MEAN ALLLLLL MEMBERS....OR WILL BE FINED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave: See you at San Bernardino.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 26 2010, 10:38 AM~17007863
> *Going to the bike swatmeet before the meeting
> *


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Mar 26 2010, 07:57 PM~17011357-->
> 
> 
> 
> trippin
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 07:58 PM~17011366
> * :wow: just for thee frame
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whole bike
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Mar 26 2010, 08:04 PM~17011427
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 26 2010, 07:04 PM~17011427
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 26 2010, 02:17 PM~17010123
> *DO NOT FORGET...ALL BIKE CLUB MEMBER SHOULD BE AT THIS SHOW!!!!!!!..NO IF'S AND'S OR BUTT'S.....AND I MEAN ALLLLLL MEMBERS....OR WILL BE FINED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


imma build a bike just for this :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 26 2010, 12:37 PM~17009346
> *in long beach......www.toppingevents.com.......
> *


wat time you gonna be there??


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 26 2010, 08:21 PM~17012123
> *wat time you gonna be there??
> *


730 or 8


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 26 2010, 06:43 PM~17012328
> *730 or 8
> *


ill be there too


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 26 2010, 08:53 PM~17012427
> *ill be there too
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 26 2010, 02:17 PM~17010123
> *DO NOT FORGET...ALL BIKE CLUB MEMBER SHOULD BE AT THIS SHOW!!!!!!!..NO IF'S AND'S OR BUTT'S.....AND I MEAN ALLLLLL MEMBERS....OR WILL BE FINED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 26 2010, 07:24 PM~17012671
> *
> *


i think i saw you today


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 26 2010, 09:31 PM~17012728
> *i think i saw you today
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 26 2010, 07:31 PM~17012728
> *i think i saw you today
> *


:dunno: where at


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 26 2010, 09:32 PM~17012750
> *:dunno: where at
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 26 2010, 07:32 PM~17012750
> *:dunno: where at
> *


on the 101


----------



## 817Lowrider

:cheesy:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 26 2010, 07:54 PM~17012956
> *on the 101
> *


maybe


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 27 2010, 10:48 AM~17016950
> *maybe
> *


blue hat white tee??


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 27 2010, 12:21 PM~17017496
> *blue hat white tee??
> *


 :happysad: nope


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 27 2010, 09:29 PM~17020009
> *:happysad: nope
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

Nice


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks

Ttt


----------



## juangotti

:happysad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

Where is everyone


----------



## Clown Confusion

they left u


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 29 2010, 06:28 PM~17037919
> *Where is everyone
> *


:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

Babycakes


----------



## BASH3R

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BASH3R, SNAPPER818
:0 :0 :0 :0 hows texas??


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 29 2010, 09:50 PM~17039928
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BASH3R, SNAPPER818
> :0  :0  :0  :0  hows texas??
> *


wassup homie...is chill foo...
i think im in the south-east, in pasadena texas....
da only pedo is dat i havent spotted no lowrider bikes,or shops....
ey foo yew got a new number huh?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Mar 30 2010, 12:07 AM~17040191
> *wassup homie...is chill foo...
> i think im in the south-east, in pasadena texas....
> da only pedo is dat i havent spotted no lowrider bikes,or shops....
> ey foo yew got a new number huh?
> *


you in pasadena? right outside of houston? there's hella lows out there.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 29 2010, 08:07 PM~17039334
> *Babycakes
> *


miss you sweet cheeks :happysad:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 29 2010, 10:57 PM~17040716
> *you in pasadena?  right outside of houston?  there's hella lows out there.
> *



serio? i seen two ranflas,but no bikes....or shops for me to buy parts for my bike....
i still wanna be in Thee Artistics,start a chapter rite here,but if i cant i think imma be a solo ryder for a while...


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Mar 30 2010, 01:24 PM~17044359
> *serio? i seen two ranflas,but no bikes....or shops for me to buy parts for my bike....
> i still wanna be in Thee Artistics,start a chapter rite here,but if i cant i think imma be a solo ryder for a while...
> *


how long you in texas for?


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2010, 11:28 AM~17044388
> *how long you in texas for?
> *



i moved here for good...i bin here since da fourth of march...
imma go to cali but juss to visit..but not yet...
...wut part of texas you stay in?


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Mar 30 2010, 01:35 PM~17044463
> *i moved here for good...i bin here since da fourth of march...
> imma go to cali but juss to visit..but not yet...
> ...wut part of texas you stay in?
> *


bout 5-6 hours from you.North Texas


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2010, 11:44 AM~17044524
> *bout 5-6 hours from you.North Texas
> *


ohh...alrite...shows dont cracc down here dat often or do dey?


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Mar 30 2010, 01:52 PM~17044579
> *ohh...alrite...shows dont cracc down here dat often or do dey?
> *


bro you are in a very active lowrider area. my advice is to holla at justdeez. he can help you find the local shows.


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2010, 12:14 PM~17044746
> *bro you are in a very active lowrider area. my advice is to holla at justdeez. he can help you find the local shows.
> *



oh...orale, grasias den...imma safe sum feria to put in for my bike,kus it aint even rideable ritenow,den i'll try to talk to him...wacha, esta es my bike... is a project,


----------



## SNAPPER818

im half way done with tha frame work,den i need a paintjob....after dat nomas a few parts...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Mar 30 2010, 01:44 PM~17044970
> *oh...orale, grasias den...imma safe sum feria to put in for my bike,kus it aint even rideable ritenow,den i'll try to talk to him...wacha, esta es my bike... is a project,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammmmm looking good


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 30 2010, 01:58 PM~17045560
> *dammmmm looking good
> *


grasias homie... :biggrin: 
i need sum frame work da most...den a candyrootbeer paint job,sum murals n da frame will be done...but i got shit to pay so i gotta lay back on tha bike for a cool-minute...hopefully i finish it soon so dat i can start my own chapter....


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Mar 30 2010, 01:48 PM~17046068
> *grasias homie... :biggrin:
> i need sum frame work da most...den a candyrootbeer paint job,sum murals n da frame will be done...but i got shit to pay so i gotta lay back on tha bike for a cool-minute...hopefully i finish it soon so dat i can start my own chapter....
> *


brown to the bone :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 30 2010, 02:10 PM~17046258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so why do you throw the high beams on every time you look at me?


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Clown Confusion

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 30 2010, 03:21 PM~17046361
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 30 2010, 02:53 PM~17046121
> *brown to the bone :biggrin:
> *


simon homie...wacha,i want sumthing like dis airbrush...if not sumthing better,peor da same style...


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 30 2010, 03:21 PM~17046361
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit that was hella funny i got tears now lol


----------



## SNAPPER818

im saving feria to buy a car...(not a low-low,nomas sumthin dat could get me places)...den imma spend mad-feria on da bike


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Mar 30 2010, 02:26 PM~17046401
> *simon homie...wacha,i want sumthing like dis airbrush...if not sumthing better,peor da same style...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badd ass n you like how the forks came out? they look firme que-no


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 30 2010, 03:21 PM~17046361
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 30 2010, 03:28 PM~17046418
> *badd ass n you like how the forks came out? they look firme que-no
> *


hell yeah foo,der fukin sicc...
grasias,yew desing em ke no?
i want a bend-sissybar to match with da forks,but not yet...
wen da bike got tha small crown it looks more old-school,tha forks are da size of a straight-bend fork...u get me?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Mar 30 2010, 01:24 PM~17044359
> *serio? i seen two ranflas,but no bikes....or shops for me to buy parts for my bike....
> i still wanna be in Thee Artistics,start a chapter rite here,but if i cant i think imma be a solo ryder for a while...
> *


there are a bunch out there in pasadena. latin kustoms is out there. they probably one of the best clubs in texas. they got a couple shops out there.

one of their shops is southside customs. SIC713 works there. right off one of the main streets out there. 

on easter, there is a big ass picnic going on in baytown. not too far from where you are. everyone gonna be there.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Mar 30 2010, 02:35 PM~17046486
> *hell yeah foo,der fukin sicc...
> grasias,yew desing em ke no?
> i want a bend-sissybar to match with da forks,but not yet...
> wen da bike got tha small crown it looks more old-school,tha forks are da size of a straight-bend fork...u get me?
> *


dats firme let me know when u ready to do the sissy-bar for we can make it match the fork... so how u like tejas so far


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 30 2010, 03:35 PM~17046492
> *there are a bunch out there in pasadena.  latin kustoms is out there.  they probably one of the best clubs in texas.  they got a couple shops out there.
> 
> one of their shops is southside customs.  SIC713 works there.  right off one of the main streets out there.
> 
> on easter, there is a big ass picnic going on in baytown.  not too far from where you are.  everyone gonna be there.
> *


oh serio...well i dont got a car,so as far as i gone is down da street to da gas station to buy frajos,my jefita drives me to work n bacc,other den dat i dont go out...i only bin here about a month,i dotn noe tha streets...but weres da picnic? oh n wen?whos you say is gonna be der?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Mar 30 2010, 05:48 PM~17046608
> *oh serio...well i dont got a car,so as far as i gone is down da street to da gas station to buy frajos,my jefita drives me to work n bacc,other den dat i dont go out...i only bin here about a month,i dotn noe tha streets...but weres da picnic? oh n wen?whos you say is gonna be der?
> *


i dont know about the bike shops out there. but i know there are a couple. i live on the opposite side of houston from where you are, and houston is crazy big. most of the local clubs in the area will be at the picnic. go look in the REGIONAL LOWRIDERS section on here and look for the OG HOUSTON LOWRIDER topic or BAYTOWN LOWRIDERS. you can find all of the info of whats coming up in those topics. but there is a ton of bullshit in those topics. so be careful.


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 30 2010, 03:38 PM~17046519
> *dats firme let me know when u ready to do the sissy-bar for we can make it match the fork... so how u like tejas so far
> *


oarle homie...yeah ill let u noe...texas is chill,well were im at it is,wen i meet gente i tell em"Q-VO SOY LIL SNAPPER IM FROM SUR CALIFAS 818VALLE" so far im kewl,nadie has started pedo with me...da raza talk n derss like blacc fooz, da music is diffrent n da hynas dont even look at me,kus of the way i look, iguess hynas dont like g's ritehere


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Mar 30 2010, 05:57 PM~17046697
> *oarle homie...yeah ill let u noe...texas is chill,well were im at it is,wen i meet gente i tell em"Q-VO SOY LIL SNAPPER IM FROM SUR CALIFAS 818VALLE" so far im kewl,nadie has started pedo with me...da raza talk n derss like blacc fooz, da music is diffrent n da hynas dont even look at me,kus of the way i look, iguess hynas dont like g's ritehere
> *


ahahahahahah


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 30 2010, 03:55 PM~17046679
> *i dont know about the bike shops out there.  but i know there are a couple.  i live on the opposite side of houston from where you are, and houston is crazy big.  most of the local clubs in the area will be at the picnic.  go look in the REGIONAL LOWRIDERS section on here and look for the OG HOUSTON LOWRIDER topic or BAYTOWN LOWRIDERS.  you can find all of the info of whats coming up in those topics.  but there is a ton of bullshit in those topics.  so be careful.
> *


ohh...grasias...ey wut yew meen a ton of bullshit?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Mar 30 2010, 06:09 PM~17046773
> *ohh...grasias...ey wut yew meen a ton of bullshit?
> *


they just type alot of bullshit. not a whole lot of info going on in there, mostly just friends talking shit to one another. just look for pictures and flyers in the topics. the rest is just bullshit.


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 30 2010, 04:21 PM~17046856
> *they just type alot of bullshit.  not a whole lot of info going on in there, mostly just friends talking shit to one another.  just look for pictures and flyers in the topics.  the rest is just bullshit.
> *



oh alrite...simon homie ill checc it out...


----------



## Lil Spanks

Dannys the mayor of tx


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Mar 29 2010, 09:07 PM~17040191
> *wassup homie...is chill foo...
> i think im in the south-east, in pasadena texas....
> da only pedo is dat i havent spotted no lowrider bikes,or shops....
> ey foo yew got a new number huh?
> *


naw foo my phone broke and havent been able to get another one, i lost all my numbers again :happysad: 
sounds like a good spot of texas your in, imma go pay you a visit sometime and get fucked up :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Mar 30 2010, 02:57 PM~17046697
> *oarle homie...yeah ill let u noe...texas is chill,well were im at it is,wen i meet gente i tell em"Q-VO SOY LIL SNAPPER IM FROM SUR CALIFAS 818VALLE" so far im kewl,nadie has started pedo with me...da raza talk n derss like blacc fooz, da music is diffrent n da hynas dont even look at me,kus of the way i look, iguess hynas dont like g's ritehere
> *


ha snapper keepin it G well good luck out there ese aver cuando le caigo


----------



## Lil Spanks

Real talk


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks+Mar 30 2010, 08:03 PM~17047836-->
> 
> 
> 
> Dannys the mayor of tx
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lil Spanks_@Mar 30 2010, 08:59 PM~17048575
> *Real talk
> *


agreed


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 30 2010, 06:12 PM~17047963
> *naw foo my phone broke and havent been able to get another one, i lost all my numbers again :happysad:
> sounds like a good spot of texas your in, imma go pay you a visit sometime and get fucked up  :biggrin:
> *



damn foo,yew break like 3 phones every year huh?
simon homie it sounds like a gewd spot,i havent seen it thoe,
i gotta hit tha streets and find gente down to join tha club....
yew noe me foo,juss like bacc in cali,imma do my best to let tha club be known...
n roll up anytyme...i dont noe about gettin fuked up,im clean now...
unless yewr talkin about beer......


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 30 2010, 06:25 PM~17048178
> *ha snapper keepin it G well good luck out there ese aver cuando le caigo
> *


simon homie,grasiaz...i didnt get my chest tatted for nothing,i represent my town..
n yeah foo roll up wen evers...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 30 2010, 06:59 PM~17048575
> *Real talk
> *


 simon spanks...as real as it gets...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 30 2010, 06:03 PM~17047836
> *Dannys the mayor of tx
> *


 whos Danny? ur talkin to me rite?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Mar 30 2010, 10:38 PM~17052108
> *simon homie,grasiaz...i didnt get my chest tatted for nothing,i represent my town..
> n yeah foo roll up wen evers...
> *


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Mar 30 2010, 05:57 PM~17046697
> *oarle homie...yeah ill let u noe...texas is chill,well were im at it is,wen i meet gente i tell em"Q-VO SOY LIL SNAPPER IM FROM SUR CALIFAS 818VALLE" so far im kewl,nadie has started pedo with me...da raza talk n derss like blacc fooz, da music is diffrent n da hynas dont even look at me,kus of the way i look, iguess hynas dont like g's ritehere
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Mar 31 2010, 01:41 AM~17052123
> *whos Danny? ur talkin to me rite?
> *


me


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 31 2010, 10:34 AM~17054275
> *me
> *


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 31 2010, 09:34 AM~17054275
> *me
> *


oh...damn dispensa i didnt noe....


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## SNAPPER818

et wut happen to da 818 chapter?i talked to jason yesterday n he said he dont noe....is still up rite?


----------



## Lil Spanks

we only got a so.cal chap only.....


----------



## 817Lowrider

I had a blast kicking it with t.a. for all them years. much love and respect to all the friends I made. I had a goodtime. 3 years of my life that I can say was not wasted. I wish the best for you guys and I will always be proud of the fact that I was T.A. A piece of me will always still be Artistics. I look forwarding to kicken it with you guys in the future. STAY UP!


Art
Casper
Stilo
Jr
Bach
Basher
Monchis
West13
Fernando
Snapper
Erick
Boots
and the rest of the t.a. fam... god bless guys all love.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Apr 1 2010, 01:50 PM~17066971
> *I had a blast kicking it with t.a. for all them years. much love and respect to all the friends I made. I had a goodtime. 3 years of my life that I can say was not wasted. I wish the best for you guys and I will always be proud of the fact that I was T.A. A piece of me will always still be Artistics. I look forwarding to kicken it with you guys in the future. STAY UP!
> Art
> Casper
> Stilo
> Jr
> Bach
> Basher
> Monchis
> West13
> Fernando
> Snapper
> Erick
> Boots
> and the rest of the t.a. fam... god bless guys all love.
> *


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Apr 1 2010, 12:50 PM~17066971
> *I had a blast kicking it with t.a. for all them years. much love and respect to all the friends I made. I had a goodtime. 3 years of my life that I can say was not wasted. I wish the best for you guys and I will always be proud of the fact that I was T.A. A piece of me will always still be Artistics. I look forwarding to kicken it with you guys in the future. STAY UP!
> Art
> Casper
> Stilo
> Jr
> Bach
> Basher
> Monchis
> West13
> Fernando
> Snapper
> Erick
> Boots
> and the rest of the t.a. fam... god bless guys all love.
> *


 :wow: MUCH LOVE JUAN


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Stilo-G

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

X2


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Apr 1 2010, 12:50 PM~17066971
> *I had a blast kicking it with t.a. for all them years. much love and respect to all the friends I made. I had a goodtime. 3 years of my life that I can say was not wasted. I wish the best for you guys and I will always be proud of the fact that I was T.A. A piece of me will always still be Artistics. I look forwarding to kicken it with you guys in the future. STAY UP!
> Art
> Casper
> Stilo
> Jr
> Bach
> Basher
> Monchis
> West13
> Fernando
> Snapper
> Erick
> Boots
> and the rest of the t.a. fam... god bless guys all love.
> *



:thumbsup: god bless carnal...ey yew out da club?nah rite?


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 1 2010, 12:30 PM~17066778
> *we only got a so.cal chap only.....
> *



wtf...  wut chu meen ????


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 2 2010, 05:01 AM~17073870
> *:thumbsup: god bless carnal...ey yew out da club?nah rite?
> *


yes my chap is out. but...
there are 2 guys in san anto and you in houston. now if casper permits. I can send you the banner and plaque. lmk


----------



## Lil Spanks

Great


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Apr 2 2010, 11:46 AM~17076733
> *yes my chap is out. but...
> there are 2 guys in san anto and you in houston. now if casper permits. I can send you the banner and plaque. lmk
> *




ohh dats firme... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
yeah ask permition first, n give me a couple weeks(hopefully)
to fix my ride,ritenow im workin but im savin up for a ranfla,
(juss to get aroun,not a lowlow)n i got bills to pay...
i quit doing drugs n drinkin :tears: 
juss kus i aint got feria
on da side anymore  
ey wut does "lmk" mean?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 3 2010, 05:09 AM~17083785
> *ohh dats firme... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> yeah ask permition first, n give me a couple weeks(hopefully)
> to fix my ride,ritenow im workin but im savin up for a ranfla,
> (juss to get aroun,not a lowlow)n i got bills to pay...
> i quit doing drugs n drinkin :tears:
> juss kus i aint got feria
> on da side anymore
> ey wut does "lmk" mean?
> *


you have to ask for permission homie. lmk means let me know . 2 guys in san anto want to continue t.a. so see what happens.


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Apr 3 2010, 11:40 AM~17085493
> *you have to ask for permission homie. lmk means let me know . 2 guys in san anto want to continue t.a. so see what happens.
> *



ohh....forsure homes,imma ask casper...i bin wantin to talk to da foo kus he gave me two shirts n i was out of feria dat day,i aint tryin to leave da homie like dat,i wanna pay him bacc...yeah i wanna continue bein a memebr of THEE ARTISTICS tambien...ey do those two vatos log-on to the forum?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 3 2010, 01:51 PM~17085903
> *ohh....forsure homes,imma ask casper...i bin wantin to talk to da foo kus he gave me two shirts n i was out of feria dat day,i aint tryin to leave da homie like dat,i wanna pay him bacc...yeah i wanna continue bein a memebr of THEE ARTISTICS tambien...ey do those two vatos log-on to the forum?
> *


yes code210 is on layitlow and 2lowsyn is also on layitlow. hit em up.


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Apr 3 2010, 01:18 PM~17086008
> *yes code210 is on layitlow and 2lowsyn is also on layitlow. hit em up.
> *


alrite homie grasias,imma look for dem....


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Apr 3 2010, 12:40 PM~17085493
> *you have to ask for permission homie. lmk means let me know . 2 guys in san anto want to continue t.a. so see what happens.
> *


Cuz their down fo there shit.....they not crybabys


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 3 2010, 02:30 PM~17086323
> *Cuz their down fo there shit.....they not crybabys
> *


ey homie i noe yew aint callin me a crybaby....?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 3 2010, 01:33 PM~17086332
> *ey homie i noe yew aint callin me a crybaby....?
> *


tu no guey... calmate killer.... ALL SO CAL CHAPTERS RNOW JUST ONE CHAPTER ITS JUST SO CAL NOW IM PRES ARTYS VP... N YES SNAPPER U CAN STILL CONTINUE THE CLUB UP THERE


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Mar 30 2010, 10:34 PM~17052087
> *damn foo,yew break like 3 phones every year huh?
> simon homie it sounds like a gewd spot,i havent seen it thoe,
> i gotta hit tha streets and find gente down to join tha club....
> yew noe me foo,juss like bacc in cali,imma do my best to let tha club be known...
> n roll up anytyme...i dont noe about gettin fuked up,im clean now...
> unless yewr talkin about beer......
> *


naw its more like 5 phones a year :biggrin: 
yeah whatever foo, ill see when i could go over there or something


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Apr 1 2010, 11:50 AM~17066971
> *I had a blast kicking it with t.a. for all them years. much love and respect to all the friends I made. I had a goodtime. 3 years of my life that I can say was not wasted. I wish the best for you guys and I will always be proud of the fact that I was T.A. A piece of me will always still be Artistics. I look forwarding to kicken it with you guys in the future. STAY UP!
> Art
> Casper
> Stilo
> Jr
> Bach
> Basher
> Monchis
> West13
> Fernando
> Snapper
> Erick
> Boots
> and the rest of the t.a. fam... god bless guys all love.
> *


    :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BASH3R

whats happening in here?? pm a *****??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 3 2010, 03:30 PM~17086323
> *Cuz their down fo there shit.....they not crybabys
> *


come on fool you know it aint like that.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 3 2010, 04:12 PM~17086537
> *whats happening in here?? pm a *****??
> *


There is only 1 bike club chap now. thee artistics. so cal.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Apr 3 2010, 04:24 PM~17086838
> *There is only 1 bike club chap now. thee artistics. so cal.
> *


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 3 2010, 02:35 PM~17086342
> *tu no guey... calmate killer.... ALL SO CAL CHAPTERS RNOW JUST ONE CHAPTER ITS JUST SO CAL NOW IM PRES ARTYS VP... N YES SNAPPER U CAN STILL CONTINUE THE CLUB UP THERE
> *



:biggrin: foo i aint trippin on da crybaby talk,i was juSS lost....
yeah art said something likedat about SO CAL bein 1 chapter....
wen did dat happen?damn i gotta catch up...oh hellyeah i will 
continue reppin THEE ARTISTICS,but its gonna take a while,
da feria i get from my jale i cant spend it on my bike...


----------



## SNAPPER818

ey i ran into sum chicc n sum foo in da parkin lot of my appartments....n long story short dat foo got 2 lowrider bikes,n he says he got a few homies with lowrider bikes too....oh n he stays like 2 bloccs from my pad...i think dis chapter is gonna come up sooner den i tought...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 3 2010, 08:45 PM~17088006
> *ey i ran into sum chicc n sum foo in da parkin lot of my appartments....n long story short dat foo got 2 lowrider bikes,n he says he got a few homies with lowrider bikes too....oh n he stays like 2 bloccs from my pad...i think dis chapter is gonna come up sooner den i tought...
> *


cool. now you can buy my banner and plaque. REAL CHEAP/


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Apr 3 2010, 07:57 PM~17088102
> *cool. now you can buy my banner and plaque. REAL CHEAP/
> *


sounds good homie...
imma try to get dat foo n his homies into tha club...


----------



## west_13

HAPPY EASTER


----------



## Lil Spanks

Gteat


----------



## Lil Spanks

nice


----------



## socios b.c. prez

real talk


----------



## Stilo-G

x2


----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 8 2010, 08:39 PM~17138644
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

* THEE ARTISTICS L.A*


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 9 2010, 07:18 PM~17148130
> *  THEE ARTISTICS L.A
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: you FOUND IT!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0 :0


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

thats baad :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Apr 11 2010, 12:30 PM~17160326
> *thats baad :biggrin:
> *


wheres the budd at!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 11 2010, 06:30 PM~17161802
> *wheres the budd at!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 11 2010, 05:30 PM~17161802
> *wheres the budd at!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Apr 12 2010, 09:58 PM~17175701
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BoOtZ323

:biggrin: was up everbody


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 9 2010, 07:18 PM~17148130
> * THEE ARTISTICS L.A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's fuckin' down, I saw the video on MTV3 but didn't show the whole thing


----------



## Stilo-G

wud up monchies


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 13 2010, 12:17 AM~17176156
> *wud up monchies
> *


wuz up loka


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Apr 12 2010, 11:26 PM~17176193
> *wuz up loka
> *


chillin mija n u


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Apr 13 2010, 12:04 AM~17176083
> * :biggrin: was up everbody *


 whttttt you posted something  lol


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Apr 13 2010, 03:43 AM~17176397
> *whttttt you posted something  lol
> *


hahaha ey im still getting use to usiing this but im getting use to it


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BASH3R

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: BASH3R, BoOtZ323, Contagious_1

whats up davy and bootz??


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 13 2010, 09:27 PM~17184145
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: BASH3R, BoOtZ323, Contagious_1
> 
> whats up davy and bootz??
> *


not much just savin up money to do something new with da bike n u?


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

dead ass topic!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Apr 14 2010, 10:12 PM~17197255
> *dead ass topic!!!
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Apr 14 2010, 11:12 PM~17197255
> *dead ass topic!!!
> *


  serio i finaly made an account n noboby is ever on


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Apr 14 2010, 11:11 PM~17198041
> * serio i finaly made an account n noboby is ever on
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Apr 13 2010, 06:47 PM~17184388
> *not much just savin up money to do something new with da bike n u?
> *


what u trying to do to it??  
im cool just here chillen like a muthafucka.... i wish


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 15 2010, 10:14 PM~17207120
> *what u trying to do to it??
> im cool just here chillen like a muthafucka.... i wish
> *


im not sure yet im still think about it maybe repaint it n get some leafing n pinstriping or just start on this one gurl frame that just been in my closet for a wile idk yet hahah n was up with ur car hows it comiing along?


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 15 2010, 10:44 PM~17207440
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahaha i never get tierd of hearing that its funny everytime


----------



## juangotti

Whats up Artistics. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 16 2010, 01:45 AM~17209674
> *Whats up Artistics.  :biggrin:
> *


 :|


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 8 2010, 07:39 PM~17138644
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn i miss thoze days...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 9 2010, 07:18 PM~17148130
> * THEE ARTISTICS L.A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


.... im into doowop, but dat rola is clean,
n dats Oso's ranfla in tha beginin ke no...
dats firme :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Apr 13 2010, 12:04 AM~17176083
> *:biggrin: was up everbody
> *


wut sup bootz...wut chu bin upto homie...


----------



## SNAPPER818

ey how com no-one iz logged-on?
i berly fixed my internet,dats 
why i hadnt logged on 
for a cool min...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 16 2010, 12:45 AM~17209674
> *Whats up Artistics.  :biggrin:
> *


waSSup homes....


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 18 2010, 12:35 AM~17225245
> *wut sup bootz...wut chu bin upto homie...
> *


 :cheesy: was up snapper ive been oright n umm workin my ass of n goin to skool n u how u been n hows teaxas treatin u haha?


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 16 2010, 02:45 AM~17209674
> *Whats up Artistics.  :biggrin:
> *


  was up


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Apr 18 2010, 02:27 AM~17225947
> *:cheesy: was up snapper ive been oright n umm workin my ass of n goin to skool n u how u been n hows teaxas treatin u haha?
> *


dats firme dawgy....stay in skewl,i dropped out again,i think if i go bacc i'll be in 11rrr....haha,atleast im workin,im not a fucc-up no-more,im out tha streets(for now :biggrin: )...texas is kewl homie,im still gettin usto it...so far i bin outta trouble, but knowin me dat wont last long....haha....


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## west_13

WATS UP EVERY BODY


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 19 2010, 08:17 PM~17242220
> *WATS UP EVERY BODY
> *


waSSup eSe...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 19 2010, 08:14 PM~17242172
> *
> *


waSSup foo...ey wut ever happen with my taca?


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 19 2010, 09:19 PM~17243186
> *waSSup eSe...
> *


WATS UP HOMIE 
WAT U BEEN UP TO..


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 19 2010, 09:25 PM~17243282
> *WATS UP HOMIE
> WAT U BEEN UP TO..
> *


not much homie,nomas chillin today,
tomorrow gotta go to work...i think da 
vato dats soppousto work on my frame hit
county,cus no1 seen him,n he dont picc up his 
phone...now im on a mission to find a new welder...n u?


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 19 2010, 09:28 PM~17243335
> *not much homie,nomas chillin today,
> tomorrow gotta go to work...i think da
> vato dats soppousto work on my frame hit
> county,cus no1 seen him,n he dont picc up his
> phone...now im on a mission to find a new welder...n u?
> *


THAT'S FIRME ME JUST
RIGHT HERE KIKING IT
AT MY PAD PACKING UP 
SOME STUFF I NEED TO SHIP OUT..


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 19 2010, 09:40 PM~17243510
> *THAT'S FIRME ME JUST
> RIGHT HERE KIKING IT
> AT MY PAD PACKING UP
> SOME STUFF I NEED TO SHIP OUT..
> *


orale,dats kewl...
you got stuff for sale?


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 19 2010, 09:46 PM~17243595
> *orale,dats kewl...
> you got stuff for sale?
> *


SIMON..


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 19 2010, 09:48 PM~17243629
> *SIMON..
> *


wut chu got?o need a lite-braket?
pedals n fender-braces for a 20"


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 19 2010, 09:54 PM~17243721
> *wut chu got?o need a lite-braket?
> pedals n fender-braces for a 20"
> *


P.M SENT


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 19 2010, 01:49 AM~17234040
> *dats firme dawgy....stay in skewl,i dropped out again,i think if i go bacc i'll be in 11rrr....haha,atleast im workin,im not a fucc-up no-more,im out tha streets(for now :biggrin: )...texas is kewl homie,im still gettin usto it...so far i bin outta trouble, but knowin me dat wont last long....haha....
> *


 :0 hah yea dont worry ima stay in skool i juat need two more years hah n thatz good atleast ur gettin ur money n not being at home doin nuthing haha i bet da only reason ur out da streets is cuz u still dont now anybody yet hahah n i was goin to go to texas over da summer pero my tia was talkin shit so id think we r goin any more n hopefully u saty out of trouble homie pero tanbien dont let ur self haha hows ur bike comiing out it been a long time since i seen it hahah?


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 19 2010, 10:17 PM~17242220
> *WATS UP EVERY BODY
> *


  was up


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Apr 19 2010, 11:42 PM~17244677
> * was up
> *


wats up homie
wat u been up to


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 20 2010, 01:44 AM~17244686
> *wats up homie
> wat u been up to
> *


not much just workin n goin to skool n u homie?


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Apr 20 2010, 07:41 AM~17246117
> *not much just workin n goin to skool n u homie?
> *


ko0l me just going to sko0l..
and working on my bike


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 19 2010, 08:14 PM~17242172
> *
> *


u ready for the socios show


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Apr 19 2010, 11:38 PM~17244656
> *:0 hah yea dont worry ima stay in skool i juat need two more years hah n thatz good atleast ur gettin ur money n not being at home doin nuthing haha i bet da only reason ur out da streets is cuz u still dont now anybody yet hahah n i was goin to go to texas over da summer pero my tia was talkin shit so id think we r goin any more n hopefully u saty out of trouble homie pero tanbien dont let ur self haha hows ur bike comiing out it been a long time since i seen it hahah?
> *


simon homie,i am gettin feria,but i gotta pay bills,so i dont end up with much...
hahahaha yeah foo dats 1 of da reasons,tambien kus i moved here to do better,
in cali i was fuccin up a lil toomuch...serio?wut part of texas?well my bike still on primer,with unfinish metal work...hopefully i finish it quicc so dat i could cruze it n recruit gente into da club...imma post up a flika later,kus imma gp to work rite now...ey hows yewr bike comin out?


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 20 2010, 08:43 AM~17246666
> *u ready for the socios show
> *



i wish....if i was in cali i would...
too bad i aint,n my bike aint doen


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 20 2010, 03:58 PM~17249480
> *simon homie,i am gettin feria,but i gotta pay bills,so i dont end up with much...
> hahahaha yeah foo dats 1 of da reasons,tambien kus i moved here to do better,
> in cali i was fuccin up a lil toomuch...serio?wut part of texas?well my bike still on primer,with unfinish metal work...hopefully i finish it quicc so dat i could cruze it n recruit gente into da club...imma post up a flika later,kus imma gp to work rite now...ey hows yewr bike comin out?
> *


  yea i now wat u mean i hav to pay bills to n i dont hav much for me hahaha n they live in huston n thatz koo homie n naa homie take ur time on ur bike dont rush it its better to take ur time in put in work n time to ur bike then to rush it n my bike is still her i got it some new parts pero i want some custome fenders n get them painted pinstripped n leafin on them


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 20 2010, 10:06 AM~17246303
> *ko0l me just going to sko0l..
> and working on my bike
> *


hows ur bike comiing along homie?


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Apr 20 2010, 07:35 PM~17252916
> *hows ur bike comiing along homie?
> *


IT'S COMING ALONG
REAL BETTER THAN I EXPECTED..
HOW'S UR BIKE


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Apr 20 2010, 04:30 PM~17250744
> * yea i now wat u mean i hav to pay bills to n i dont hav much for me hahaha n they live in huston n thatz koo homie n naa homie take ur time on ur bike dont rush it its better to take ur time in put in work n time to ur bike then to rush it n my bike is still her i got it some new parts pero i want some custome fenders n get them painted pinstripped n leafin on them
> *


simon homie,i get you,im only takin my time kus i aint got feria,
pero enserio i cant wait to finish it...n hit tha calles n shows with it...
me entiendes...your family lives in houston?i stay in pasadena tx...
dats rite outside of houston....dats kewl wut chu wanna do to tha fenders,
im pklanin on gettin my front fender n half da rear fender two-tone engraved...


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 20 2010, 09:38 PM~17252964
> *IT'S COMING ALONG
> REAL BETTER THAN I EXPECTED..
> HOW'S UR BIKE
> *


 :cheesy: thatz good homie hopefully i get to see it in person soon n im gettin some new parts for it


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 21 2010, 04:44 AM~17256385
> *simon homie,i get you,im only takin my time kus i aint got feria,
> pero enserio i cant wait to finish it...n hit tha calles n shows with it...
> me entiendes...your family lives in houston?i stay in pasadena tx...
> dats rite outside of houston....dats kewl wut chu wanna do to tha fenders,
> im pklanin on gettin my front fender n half da rear fender two-tone engraved...
> *


hahah yea i guess thatz y everbody takes ther time n yea i havent gone to a show in a long time... serio thatz koo homie n yea i cant do that much to da frame cuz remember its all twisted pero i could go out on da fenders n some other parts n that sounds good homie


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Apr 21 2010, 07:40 AM~17257277
> *:cheesy: thatz good homie hopefully i get to see it in person soon n im gettin some new parts for it
> *


THAT'S KO0L YOU'LL
SEE MINE IN PERSON ONE DAY I THINK


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

GOOD MORNING ALL! :rimshot: :wow: :wave:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 21 2010, 09:49 AM~17258337
> *GOOD MORNING ALL! :rimshot:  :wow:  :wave:
> *


  good mornin to yew too...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Apr 21 2010, 07:51 AM~17257359
> *hahah yea i guess thatz y everbody takes ther time n yea i havent gone to a show in a long time... serio thatz koo homie n yea i cant do that much to da frame cuz remember its all twisted pero i could go out on da fenders n some other parts n that sounds good homie
> *


i havent gone to a show in a long ass tyme....
i think da last tyme i went to a show was on the 1st of da year...
i think it was SantaFe Dam....dat show cracced down clean,toobad i was 
hung-over,had berly gotten like 2 hours of sleep,n i had to leave early to go 
to work...aqui en texas i haven heard about any show...jussdeez told me about 1,but i forgot wer he said i should look for da flyer...yeha foo i get yew...cant do 
much to a twisted frame...nomas a sicc-ass paintjob.....ke no?


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 21 2010, 12:46 PM~17259890
> *uffin:
> *


wassup stilo...
ey foo i changed da name of my bike,
now is Hasta La Muerte...ey dawg imma redo my skirts,
casper told me hes gonna draw sumthin up to match da forks...
oh n tha seatpost too,imma change it to sumthin dat would go with da forks


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 21 2010, 11:48 AM~17259916
> *wassup stilo...
> ey foo i changed da name of my bike,
> now is Hasta La Muerte...ey dawg imma redo my skirts,
> casper told me hes gonna draw sumthin up to match da forks...
> oh n tha seatpost too,imma change it to sumthin dat would go with da forks
> *


oh serio dats firme im sure its gona come out bad ass


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 21 2010, 12:52 PM~17259953
> *oh serio dats firme im sure its gona come out bad ass
> *


simon homie...wut chu bin uop to perro?


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 21 2010, 12:58 PM~17260024
> *simon homie...wut chu bin uop to perro?
> *


i ment to say "UP TO"


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 21 2010, 11:58 AM~17260024
> *simon homie...wut chu bin uop to perro?
> *


just been lookn around tryin to find a jale n been slowly workin on my ranfla


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 21 2010, 01:04 PM~17260098
> *just been lookn around tryin to find a jale n been slowly workin on my ranfla
> *


 dats gacho...is a bith to get a jale...specially ritenow in cali....
not ot mention you gotta stay clean....dats even harder den findin a jale...
you got a ranfla?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 21 2010, 12:06 PM~17260120
> *dats gacho...is a bith to get a jale...specially ritenow in cali....
> not ot mention you gotta stay clean....dats even harder den findin a jale...
> you got a ranfla?
> *


yea it is....a 54 bel-air i got at the begining of the year


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 21 2010, 01:09 PM~17260158
> *yea it is....a 54 bel-air i got at the begining of the year
> *


damn dats firme...


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 21 2010, 02:14 PM~17259613
> *i havent gone to a show in a long ass tyme....
> i think da last tyme i went to a show was on the 1st of da year...
> i think it was SantaFe Dam....dat show cracced down clean,toobad i was
> hung-over,had berly gotten like 2 hours of sleep,n i had to leave early to go
> to work...aqui en texas i haven heard about any show...jussdeez told me about 1,but i forgot wer he said i should look for da flyer...yeha foo i get yew...cant do
> much to a twisted frame...nomas a sicc-ass paintjob.....ke no?
> *


yea me to hahah shit u wer luckly i didnt sleep at all hahaha n dam serio ther should b shows ther to.... n yup hahah true that


----------



## Lil Spanks

*FROM SUNDAY'S CAR SHOW..BOTH BIKES TOOK FIRST AND THE PIXIE TOOK BEST OF SHOW..........I KNOW...*


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 21 2010, 07:33 PM~17264165
> *FROM SUNDAY'S CAR SHOW..BOTH BIKES TOOK FIRST AND THE PIXIE TOOK BEST OF SHOW..........I KNOW...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm art ur bike's the shit..
wait till i bust my 12'' out :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 21 2010, 07:33 PM~17264165
> *FROM SUNDAY'S CAR SHOW..BOTH BIKES TOOK FIRST AND THE PIXIE TOOK BEST OF SHOW..........I KNOW...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 21 2010, 07:33 PM~17264165
> *FROM SUNDAY'S CAR SHOW..BOTH BIKES TOOK FIRST AND THE PIXIE TOOK BEST OF SHOW..........I KNOW...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wassup art...both got 1st!dats firme...
didnt vince had a sissybar same as da forks?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 21 2010, 11:23 PM~17266858
> *
> *


 :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 22 2010, 08:59 PM~17276290
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 22 2010, 10:36 PM~17276680
> *
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 22 2010, 10:36 PM~17276680
> *
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 23 2010, 08:51 PM~17285404
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 23 2010, 09:58 PM~17285459
> *:|
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

anybody rollin???


----------



## juangotti

Whats up guys... :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 23 2010, 10:08 PM~17286108
> *Whats up guys... :biggrin:
> *


Jack shit.


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 24 2010, 12:37 AM~17286373
> *Jack shit.
> *


I got your frame right here. :biggrin: I need to send it to ya


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 23 2010, 10:43 PM~17286427
> *I got your frame right here. :biggrin:  I need to send it to ya
> *


Damn, I forgot all about that shit. :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 24 2010, 01:26 AM~17286705
> *Damn, I forgot all about that shit.  :biggrin:
> *


Ive been lazy


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 23 2010, 11:57 PM~17286854
> *Ive been lazy
> *


shocking.


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Apr 3 2010, 07:57 PM~17088102
> *cool. now you can buy my banner and plaque. REAL CHEAP/
> *


wassup homes...
ey how much for that plaque?


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 24 2010, 05:05 AM~17287325
> *wassup homes...
> ey how much for that plaque?
> *


50 shipped to your door. you want the banner too? 6 foot banner. make it 75 bucks and you can have both. my brother has pendants hat and all kind of stuff that you can have for cheap.


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 24 2010, 12:20 PM~17289265
> *50 shipped to your door. you want the banner too? 6 foot banner. make it 75 bucks and you can have both. my brother has pendants hat and all kind of stuff that you can have for cheap.
> *


serio???75 for plaque n banner?
damnnn dats good....well if u could wait till next week,
cus i got paid yesterday,but i owed sum feria, so im left with
like 50 in my account...later-on i'll get moer stuff,for now dats good...
keep in mind till next week,i juss wanted to noe da price,so dati could start savin


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 24 2010, 03:42 PM~17289618
> *serio???75 for plaque n banner?
> damnnn dats good....well if u could wait till next week,
> cus i got paid yesterday,but i owed sum feria, so im left with
> like 50 in my account...later-on i'll get moer stuff,for now dats good...
> keep in mind till next week,i juss wanted to noe da price,so dati could start savin
> *


cool. the stuff aint going anywhere.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 23 2010, 11:08 PM~17286108
> *Whats up guys... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 24 2010, 06:35 PM~17290378
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 24 2010, 05:39 PM~17290394
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :|


----------



## west_13

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 23 2010, 11:37 PM~17286373
> *Jack shit.
> *


----------



## juangotti

I need to get a hold of casper. Please tell him to call me or Dre ASAP.


----------



## Lil Spanks

For what??


----------



## SNAPPER818

wassup art...
ey foo you got a 
skull molded on tha
necc of your bike ke no?


----------



## Elco818




----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 25 2010, 02:11 AM~17293323
> *For what??
> *


parts.


----------



## west_13

WATS UP EVERY BODY


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 21 2010, 06:33 PM~17264165
> *FROM SUNDAY'S CAR SHOW..BOTH BIKES TOOK FIRST AND THE PIXIE TOOK BEST OF SHOW..........I KNOW...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 vince told me da story about this :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## SNAPPER818

Q-vo...


----------



## west_13

WATS UP STILO
WAT U UP TO


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818+Apr 25 2010, 10:42 PM~17302427-->
> 
> 
> 
> Q-vo...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wud up ese snapper
> <!--QuoteBegin-west_13_@Apr 25 2010, 10:44 PM~17302445
> *WATS UP STILO
> WAT U UP TO
> *


wud up dawg just got home from santa ana


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 25 2010, 11:48 PM~17302477
> *wud up ese snapper
> 
> wud up dawg just got home from santa ana
> *


FIRME WAT WERE U DOING THERE.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 25 2010, 10:51 PM~17302499
> *FIRME WAT WERE U DOING THERE.
> *


had a meeting with the car club n after we bar-b-qued n pounded sum pisto for a whilr


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 26 2010, 12:05 AM~17302563
> *had a meeting with the car club n after we bar-b-qued n pounded sum pisto for a whilr
> *


THAT'S FIRME HOW'S
THE BEL-AIR COMING ALONG


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 25 2010, 11:06 PM~17302572
> *THAT'S FIRME HOW'S
> THE BEL-AIR COMING ALONG
> *


still working on the damm body work but its comin along slowly.. u wotkin on a bike still?


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 26 2010, 12:09 AM~17302598
> *still working on the damm body work but its comin along slowly.. u wotkin on a bike still?
> *


KO0L YUP..
I AM COMING ALONG SLOW
BUT IT WILL BE WORTH THE WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 25 2010, 11:48 PM~17302477
> *wud up ese snapper
> 
> wud up dawg just got home from santa ana
> *



wassup homie...


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 25 2010, 11:13 PM~17302619
> *wassup homie...
> *


just here chillin pinche crudo now n u dawg


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 25 2010, 11:10 PM~17302609
> *KO0L YUP..
> I AM COMING ALONG SLOW
> BUT IT WILL BE WORTH THE WAIT :biggrin:
> *


take your time and make it shine


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 26 2010, 12:19 AM~17302654
> *take your time and make it shine
> *


THAT'S RIGHT.


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 26 2010, 12:15 AM~17302630
> *just here chillin pinche crudo now n u dawg
> *



hahaha...dats kewl,
me nothing dawg,i was watchin tv,
but now der aint shit on...so i logged-on n im bumpin doo-****


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 25 2010, 11:22 PM~17302667
> *hahaha...dats kewl,
> me nothing dawg,i was watchin tv,
> but now der aint shit on...so i logged-on n im bumpin doo-****
> *


 :biggrin: hell yea firme music right there


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 25 2010, 11:21 PM~17302665
> *THAT'S RIGHT.
> *


  u comin to santa barbara june 6th


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 26 2010, 12:25 AM~17302676
> * u comin to santa barbara june 6th
> *


YUP I MIGHT GO WITH
MONCHIS..


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 25 2010, 11:26 PM~17302680
> *YUP I MIGHT GO WITH
> MONCHIS..
> *


monchis got his frameback pinstriped and leafed


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 26 2010, 12:28 AM~17302691
> *monchis got his frameback pinstriped and leafed
> *


HE GOT IT 2DAY RIGHT


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 25 2010, 11:29 PM~17302698
> *HE GOT IT 2DAY RIGHT
> *


yea early


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 26 2010, 12:31 AM~17302709
> *yea early
> *


U DONT GOT NO PICS


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 26 2010, 12:24 AM~17302671
> *:biggrin: hell yea firme music right there
> *


 :biggrin: simon homie...
i iether bump doo-***,chicano-rap-oldies
or dat gangsta shit(chicano-rap)dat put it down for da CALI


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Some one tell Casper to hit me up!!


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 26 2010, 06:17 AM~17303482
> *Some one tell Casper to hit me up!!
> *


dont trip homie i got yew...
da phone is ringin....


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 26 2010, 06:43 AM~17303632
> *dont trip homie i got yew...
> da phone is ringin....
> *


ey i called him...
pero no me contesto...
his probalbly sleepin,i left him a message


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 26 2010, 08:45 AM~17303637
> *ey i called him...
> pero no me contesto...
> his probalbly sleepin,i left him a message
> *


preciate it homie! I have called several time with no answer as well!!


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 26 2010, 06:58 AM~17303692
> *preciate it homie! I have called several time with no answer as well!!
> *


damn...dats gacho,
i think ritenow is 5:22am
in cali...he problably sleepin...


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 26 2010, 08:58 AM~17303692
> *preciate it homie! I have called several time with no answer as well!!
> *


I talked to him the other night said he has not been home. he dont know if they were shipped. :dunno:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 26 2010, 09:26 AM~17305356
> *I talked to him the other night said he has not been home. he dont know if they were shipped. :dunno:
> *


foe hasnt been home for the day :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

anybody rollin???


----------



## cone_weezy

say snapper jus want to say again welcome to texas homie houston a big place lol... if u need anything holla at me i stay 35 mins away from pasadena i can show u around n show u where some shop n lowrider bike shop r at n hangout at sum carshow i think there one this weekend i have to check the region tour site holla !


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 26 2010, 06:58 PM~17311515
> *anybody rollin???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:dunno:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 26 2010, 10:42 PM~17313912
> *say snapper jus want to say again welcome to texas homie houston a big place lol... if u need anything holla at me  i stay 35 mins away from pasadena i can show u around    n show u where some shop n lowrider bike shop r at n hangout at sum carshow i think there one this weekend  i have to check the region tour site  holla !
> *



grasias homie...yeah if anythin i'll let yew noe,yeah homie i wanna find shops n go to carshows tambien...i think tha last tyme i went to a carshow was da 1st of 2010....thanks again homie...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 27 2010, 06:41 PM~17322756
> *grasias homie...yeah if anythin i'll let yew noe,yeah homie i wanna find shops n go to carshows tambien...i think tha last tyme i went to a carshow was da 1st of 2010....thanks again homie...
> *


oh i forgot to mention...
i get paid dis friday,so imma have
feria to get those parts from yew...imma hit-u-up
saturday mornin to see wassup with da show,n da parts...


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 27 2010, 06:46 PM~17322812
> *oh i forgot to mention...
> i get paid dis friday,so imma have
> feria to get those parts from yew...imma hit-u-up
> saturday mornin to see wassup with da show,n da parts...
> *


it cool homie them parts arent going no where i will save them for you


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 27 2010, 06:57 PM~17322968
> *it cool homie them parts arent going no where i will save them for you
> *


orale homie grasias..
.i gotta kik roccs ritenow,
but ill log on wen im bacc...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 27 2010, 01:34 AM~17314772
> *:dunno:
> *


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 27 2010, 08:32 PM~17324508
> *
> *


wassup spanks...
ey foo u got a skull molded
on the necc of your bike ke no? 
kus im thinkin about doin dat to mine...
but i want mine bigger n in tha tank...who did it?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 26 2010, 10:48 AM~17306271
> *foe hasnt been home for the day :angry:
> *


awwww dont be mad :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 28 2010, 07:07 AM~17327952
> *wassup spanks...
> ey foo u got a skull molded
> on the necc of your bike ke no?
> kus im thinkin about doin dat to mine...
> but i want mine bigger n in tha tank...who did it?
> *


i did them


----------



## Lil Spanks

> *anybody rollin???*


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 28 2010, 09:29 PM~17336884
> *i did them
> *


ohh...looks clean,can i see a picture of it...
up-close...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

WHAT UP BRO's 

JUST STOPPING BY 

TO SHOW SOME LOVE !


----------



## Lil Spanks

> *anybody rollin???*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad:
Click to expand...


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 29 2010, 07:58 PM~17347155
> *:happysad:
> *


i guess not


----------



## juangotti

Sup Stilo. You see my Impala?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 29 2010, 09:59 PM~17348433
> *Sup Stilo. You see my Impala?
> *


6-4 right?


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 30 2010, 01:55 AM~17348726
> *6-4 right?
> *


yes sir. :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

I have still not heard from Casper!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 30 2010, 06:38 AM~17349729
> *I have still not heard from Casper!
> *


fuck that *****!!!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 30 2010, 05:43 AM~17349760
> *fuck that *****!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=539197


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 29 2010, 10:58 PM~17348738
> *yes sir. :biggrin:
> *


goin all out? :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 1 2010, 06:34 PM~17361577
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## west_13

TTMFT..FOR THE FAMILY


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 27 2010, 01:34 AM~17314772
> *:dunno:
> *


http://i935.photobucket.com/albums/ad197/Disko_Panda/******.jpg


----------



## $moneymike$

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 2 2010, 09:29 PM~17369599
> *TTMFT..FOR THE FAMILY
> *


Already sent u the $$$$$


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by $moneymike$_@May 3 2010, 03:45 PM~17376625
> *Already sent u the $$$$$
> *


----------



## juangotti

Trying to get a hold of casper. any one know whats up? He has Dres Mirrors


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 3 2010, 03:58 PM~17376740
> *Trying to get a hold of casper. any one know whats up?  He has Dres Mirrors
> *


he still has someone off my stuff and another memebrs things :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 1 2010, 06:34 PM~17361577
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i was looking for you but i didnt see you


----------



## juangotti

I got a banner for 30 shipped


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 3 2010, 10:02 PM~17382379
> *I got a banner for 30 shipped
> *


ey homie dont sell tha plaque,imma get it...
i could send u a moneyorder by friday.... :biggrin: 
it says Texas ke no?how is it?(chrome,gold,engraved?)


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 4 2010, 12:08 AM~17382445
> *ey homie dont sell tha plaque,imma get it...
> i could send u a moneyorder by friday.... :biggrin:
> it says Texas ke no?how is it?(chrome,gold,engraved?)
> *


plaque is sold but my bro dre has a few he will sell. hit him up.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 3 2010, 05:58 PM~17376740
> *Trying to get a hold of casper. any one know whats up?  He has Dres Mirrors
> *


owes a Flaco 150.00 :yessad:


----------



## juangotti

Thats some b.s. casper holla at a homie


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 3 2010, 10:12 PM~17382502
> *plaque is sold but my bro dre has a few he will sell. hit him up.
> *


pm send


----------



## Lil Spanks

great


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 3 2010, 09:31 PM~17382708
> *great
> *


artie pm email to send u pre-reg form


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 3 2010, 11:43 PM~17382816
> *artie pm email to send u pre-reg form
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 3 2010, 10:52 PM~17382889
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


X2


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 3 2010, 09:52 PM~17382889
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 3 2010, 11:53 PM~17382895
> *X2
> *


http://i935.photobucket.com/albums/ad197/Disko_Panda/******.jpg


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by juangotti+May 3 2010, 05:58 PM~17376740-->
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to get a hold of casper. any one know whats up?  He has Dres Mirrors
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2010, 08:41 PM~17378591
> *he still has someone off my stuff and another memebrs things  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@May 4 2010, 12:12 AM~17382519
> *owes a Flaco 150.00 :yessad:
> *


not cool at all! :nosad:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 4 2010, 04:46 PM~17390284
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pic


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 4 2010, 05:02 PM~17390396
> *nice pic
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

gotta rep where am from :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 4 2010, 05:04 PM~17390418
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> gotta rep where am from  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


true even thou u dont get along whit the owner of that bike lol


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 4 2010, 05:10 PM~17390462
> *true even thou u dont get along whit the owner of that bike lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
he juss needs a lil more 
tlc :happysad:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 4 2010, 05:11 PM~17390466
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> he juss needs a lil more
> tlc  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yup u crazy d


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 4 2010, 05:13 PM~17390481
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: yup u crazy d
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 





T.A ALL dA WAyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 4 2010, 05:17 PM~17390511
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> T.A ALL dA WAyyyyyyyyyy
> *


so u still cant make it to our show


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 4 2010, 05:18 PM~17390520
> *so u still cant make it to our show
> *


nope its mt bro b day that weekend and my boy friends b day 



ill be in fresno :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 4 2010, 05:22 PM~17390569
> *nope its mt bro b day that weekend and my boy friends b day
> 
> ill be in fresno  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 4 2010, 05:22 PM~17390569
> *nope its mt bro b day that weekend and my boy friends b day
> 
> ill be in fresno  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


imma have a dora pinata and everything :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 4 2010, 06:45 PM~17391348
> *imma have a dora pinata and everything  :0  :cheesy:
> *


lol nice


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 4 2010, 06:11 PM~17390466
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> he juss needs a lil more
> tlc  :happysad:
> *


 :yessad: i love the pic..thank you


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 4 2010, 08:40 PM~17393060
> * :yessad: i love the pic..thank you  *


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 4 2010, 04:46 PM~17390284
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THAT A T.V


----------



## erick323

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 4 2010, 09:45 PM~17393144
> *IS THAT A T.V
> *


YEP..


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 4 2010, 08:46 PM~17393180
> *YEP..
> *


ANY BETTER PICS


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 4 2010, 09:47 PM~17393189
> *ANY BETTER PICS
> *


NOT NOW


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 4 2010, 08:51 PM~17393275
> *NOT NOW
> *


P.M SENT


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 4 2010, 08:45 PM~17391348
> *imma have a dora pinata and everything  :0  :cheesy:
> *


hahah if u want ill hook u up with one i make them at work anyways lol n if u want ill get u a bootz one to so it can go with ur dora theme hahaha


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 4 2010, 06:45 PM~17391348
> *imma have a dora pinata and everything  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 4 2010, 11:56 PM~17393351
> *:thumbsup:
> *



you got a PM bro havent talked wit yall in a minute... hit me back plz regarding those things you wanted...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 5 2010, 03:54 PM~17401259
> *you got a PM bro havent talked wit yall in a minute... hit me back plz regarding those things you wanted...
> *


nahh the homie backed out


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 4 2010, 08:46 PM~17393180
> *YEP..
> *


is the 12" full??


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@May 5 2010, 12:04 AM~17395816
> *hahah if u want ill hook u up with one i make them at work anyways lol n if u want ill get u a bootz one to so it can go with ur dora theme hahaha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by erick323_@May 4 2010, 08:46 PM~17393170
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 5 2010, 08:54 PM~17404843
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wass-up man


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 5 2010, 09:47 PM~17404752
> *is the 12" full??
> *


rad..


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 5 2010, 10:55 PM~17406246
> *rad..*


:0
my lil brother said if u wanna have a friendly competion :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 5 2010, 11:11 PM~17406333
> *:0
> my lil brother said if u wanna have a friendly competion :cheesy:
> *


He better be ready for phase two of Arts bike. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 6 2010, 12:14 AM~17406352
> *He better be ready for phase two of Arts bike.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 5 2010, 11:11 PM~17406333
> *:0
> my lil brother said if u wanna have a friendly competion :cheesy:
> *


I WILL WEN I BUST MINE OUT THISS YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymike$

Wassup Homie hey let me know when u send the stuff so I can be looking out for them.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Still no answer from Casper! :angry:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by $moneymike$_@May 6 2010, 10:28 AM~17409278
> *Wassup Homie hey let me know when u send the stuff so I can be looking out for them.
> *


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 5 2010, 11:06 PM~17404263
> *nahh the homie backed out
> *


ok :uh:  not to be a jerk or anything but a lil notice woulda been appreciated but its all good homie


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 3 2010, 09:12 PM~17382519
> *owes a Flaco 150.00 :yessad:
> *


i know whe already talked


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 6 2010, 12:17 PM~17410643
> *Still no answer from Casper!  :angry:
> *


ill give u a call tommorow


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 3 2010, 05:41 PM~17378591
> *he still has someone off my stuff and another memebrs things  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


i told u i had ur stuff u sayd ud call me whenever u had a chance to pick them up since u didnt i wasnt gonna worry bout it... i already talked to jason.... if u want ur stuff come down n get it


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 6 2010, 07:05 PM~17413371
> *i told u i had ur stuff u sayd ud call me whenever u had a chance to pick them up since u didnt i wasnt gonna worry bout it... i already talked to jason.... if u want ur stuff come down n get it
> *


when did you talk to jason i was just with him and he said he hasnt heard shit from you..
and plus if i borrowed something from you i would go drop it off. but i didnt. you took my fucken rail so its you who has to bring it to me. :uh:


----------



## juangotti

At times like this I would usualy send PMS and try to work things out even if yall in a whole other state. LOL


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 6 2010, 08:29 PM~17414343
> *At times like this I would usualy send PMS and try to work things out even if yall in a whole other state. LOL
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 6 2010, 07:44 PM~17413820
> *when did you talk to jason i was just with him and he said he hasnt heard shit from you..
> and plus if i borrowed something from you i would go drop it off. but i didnt. you took my fucken rail so its you who has to bring it to me.  :uh:
> *


STILL HAVEN'T GOT MY LIGHT :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 6 2010, 08:33 PM~17414385
> *STILL HAVEN'T GOT MY LIGHT :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 6 2010, 08:35 PM~17414405
> *:0
> *


and my noney!!!


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@May 6 2010, 08:55 PM~17414628
> *and my noney!!!
> *


and my money!!!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@May 6 2010, 08:55 PM~17414628
> *and my noney!!!*


wtf??? :dunno:


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 6 2010, 09:07 PM~17414795
> *wtf??? :dunno:
> *


you never send the money back from the crown i was going to buy from you!!


----------



## juangotti

lol every one being put on blast.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 6 2010, 10:41 PM~17415235
> *lol every one being put on blast.
> *


GTFO


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 7 2010, 12:52 AM~17415947
> *GTFO
> *


Why?


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## l1l_b1rd

wat up peeps :wave:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by l1l_b1rd_@May 7 2010, 10:26 AM~17418998
> *wat up peeps :wave:
> *


wats up homie


----------



## juangotti

yo west you get your plaque?


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 7 2010, 10:06 PM~17425151
> *yo west you get your plaque?
> *


nope not yet ill get it thiss week
thank's homie


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by l1l_b1rd_@May 7 2010, 09:26 AM~17418998
> *wat up peeps :wave:
> *


dang another name change


----------



## juangotti

I have a 6 foot banner for 40 shipped. Any one. The Texas comes off ez


----------



## BASH3R

Had a good time last night bowling with the Los Angeles chap 
*A's UP!!*


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 9 2010, 08:42 PM~17438391
> *Had a good time last night bowling with the Los Angeles chap
> A'S UP*


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 9 2010, 08:48 PM~17438446
> *A'S UP
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 9 2010, 08:42 PM~17438391
> *Had a good time last night bowling with the Los Angeles chap
> A's UP!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 9 2010, 08:50 PM~17438467
> *uffin:
> *


 :wave: whats cracking pimp


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 9 2010, 07:53 PM~17438502
> *:wave: whats cracking pimp
> *


just chillen bored ass a mofo n u?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 9 2010, 08:54 PM~17438518
> *just chillen bored ass a mofo n u?
> *


same


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 9 2010, 07:55 PM~17438532
> *same
> *


ha fucken suks huh


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by l1l_b1rd_@May 7 2010, 10:26 AM~17418998
> *wat up peeps :wave:
> *


q-vo...


----------



## SNAPPER818

wassup homies...


----------



## west_13

*WHO'S READY FOR FRESNO*


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 11 2010, 12:48 AM~17450339
> *wassup homies...
> *


wat up homie


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@May 10 2010, 11:33 PM~17450745
> *wat up homie
> *


que onda bootz...
wut chu been up to perro?
me nothin,chillin ritenow...


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 11 2010, 05:48 AM~17451498
> *que onda bootz...
> wut chu been up to perro?
> me nothin,chillin ritenow...
> *


thatz koo me not much just lookin for a new job cuz da one i hav now sukkz hahahah


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@May 11 2010, 07:51 AM~17452480
> *thatz koo me not much just lookin for a new job cuz da one i hav now sukkz hahahah
> *


damn...hahaha...i got tha same
problem homie,i work 40 hours a week
n i get paid 200...i need a new jale tambien,
for ritenow is gewd,it pays da bills yew noe...


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 11 2010, 06:27 PM~17457680
> *damn...hahaha...i got tha same
> problem homie,i work 40 hours a week
> n i get paid 200...i need a new jale tambien,
> for ritenow is gewd,it pays da bills yew noe...
> *


damm i work all day saturday n sunday n get 130 but fukk its sometimes from 8 in da morning till 3 in da morning n i dont even get to go to shows that much :angry:


----------



## $moneymike$

Whats up West 13 did u send the forks n handle bars?


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by $moneymike$_@May 11 2010, 07:35 PM~17459657
> *Whats up West 13 did u send the forks n handle bars?
> *


yup should be there by friday..


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@May 11 2010, 06:01 PM~17458515
> *damm i work all day saturday n sunday n get 130 but fukk its sometimes from 8 in da morning till 3 in da morning n i dont even get to go to shows that much :angry:
> *


damn homie dats gacho...i dont go to shows kus i havent seen none or heard from around here...i wanna hit tha shows to checc-out my competion,kus im plannin to bring out my bike at the los-macnificos show in houston...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 10 2010, 10:48 PM~17450339
> *wassup homies...
> *


Wuzz up Snapper!!! wuz up homeboys!!


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 12 2010, 12:47 AM~17462017
> *damn homie dats gacho...i dont go to shows kus i havent seen none or heard from around here...i wanna hit tha shows to checc-out my competion,kus im plannin to bring out my bike at the los-macnificos show in houston...
> *


fukk yea n i get ur still not use to texas yet n dont now that many ppl pero thatz klean homie wat more does ur bike need?


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@May 11 2010, 11:52 PM~17462486
> *Wuzz up Snapper!!! wuz up homeboys!!
> *


waSSup monchis...
damn dawg havent heard
from yew for a cool-minute...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@May 12 2010, 12:02 AM~17462522
> *fukk yea n i get ur still not use to texas yet n dont now that many ppl pero thatz klean homie wat more does ur bike need?
> *


yeah foo is takin me a while to get used to it...
now i noe a few more gente,but still yew noe...my bike
mainly needs bodywork,but da homie isaac(cone-weezy)told
me he got conects for bodywork,paint and for a platter 
chrome or gold...so slowly but im gettin there...


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 12 2010, 02:16 AM~17462581
> *yeah foo is takin me a while to get used to it...
> now i noe a few more gente,but still yew noe...my bike
> mainly needs bodywork,but da homie isaac(cone-weezy)told
> me he got conects for bodywork,paint and for a platter
> chrome or gold...so slowly but im gettin there...
> *


its lik a whole diffrent style over ther huh hahah n ur half way ther n dont trip wen ur done ull see it was worth waitting n so hows it gooin on lookin for members to start da texas chapter again?


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 12 2010, 12:16 AM~17462581
> *yeah foo is takin me a while to get used to it...
> now i noe a few more gente,but still yew noe...my bike
> mainly needs bodywork,but da homie isaac(cone-weezy)told
> me he got conects for bodywork,paint and for a platter
> chrome or gold...so slowly but im gettin there...
> *



wacha...oh n i need parts,i havent relly done much since
last tyme i posted up a pic...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@May 12 2010, 12:21 AM~17462589
> *its lik a whole diffrent style over ther huh hahah n ur half way ther n dont trip wen ur done ull see it was worth waitting n so hows it gooin on lookin for members to start da texas chapter again?
> *


yeah da style of tha gente is diffrent,
de las ranflas tambien...yeah is worth waitin for,i get a fwe more ideas,
findin gente to recruit is a bicth...i dont go out dat often,n if i do its a few bloccs
in tha mornin,since i work in tha afternoon...i guess everybody is at skewl at dat tyme...i spotted a limo 26",it wasnt custom but it hat a tank n it was chrome,
wen i cross da street to talk to dat foo he started pedalin faster...lol
he probalbly tought i was gonna come-up...


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 12 2010, 02:22 AM~17462593
> *wacha...oh n i need parts,i havent relly done much since
> last tyme i posted up a pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


klean n slowly pero u gettin ther.


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 12 2010, 02:27 AM~17462611
> *yeah da style of tha gente is diffrent,
> de las ranflas tambien...yeah is worth waitin for,i get a fwe more ideas,
> findin gente to recruit is a bicth...i dont go out dat often,n if i do its a few bloccs
> in tha mornin,since i work in tha afternoon...i guess everybody is at skewl at dat tyme...i spotted a limo 26",it wasnt custom but it hat a tank n it was chrome,
> wen i cross da street to talk to dat foo he started pedalin faster...lol
> he probalbly tought i was gonna come-up...
> *


yea over there thier mostly into big rims n all that k no? n yea it is huh u should do wat erick did wen they were goin to drop da L A chapter get some cuzins involed cuz thatz mostly wat da L A chapter is cuzins lol exept wero pero we known him since we were lil mokosos hahah n damm sikk ass fooo lol


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@May 12 2010, 12:34 AM~17462628
> *klean n slowly pero u gettin ther.
> *


grasias homie...
dis friday imma send tha 
money order for tha plaque,
and for a few parts i need,i cant
wait to get my sissybar, casper is gonna 
sent da desing to jagsters n its gonna be kinda like my forks...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@May 12 2010, 12:41 AM~17462649
> *yea over there thier mostly into big rims n all that k no? n yea it is huh u should do wat erick did wen they were goin to drop da L A chapter get some cuzins involed cuz thatz mostly wat da L A chapter is cuzins lol exept wero pero we known him since we were lil mokosos hahah n damm sikk ass fooo lol
> *


yeah dats da style ritehere...
dont get me wrong,i seen lowriders
tambien but not as much as in cali...yeah i should
huh...da only thing is dat my primos are not into dat...
is gonna take a while to get members,i had 1 foo
but he disapeared,gente think he hit county...
haha... :biggrin:


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 12 2010, 02:41 AM~17462653
> *grasias homie...
> dis friday imma send tha
> money order for tha plaque,
> and for a few parts i need,i cant
> wait to get my sissybar, casper is gonna
> sent da desing to jagsters n its gonna be kinda like my forks...
> *


de nada homie n thatz klean so da whole bike lik matchs n is not lik all diffrent styles


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@May 12 2010, 12:49 AM~17462683
> *de nada homie n thatz klean so da whole bike lik matchs n is not lik all diffrent styles
> *


yeah dats wut im tryin to do...
im only gettin parts dat are either
double twisted or twisted with birdcage,n da
face-forks are gonna match with da sissybar
and hopefully with da way we cut da rear fender...


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 12 2010, 02:46 AM~17462673
> *yeah dats da style ritehere...
> dont get me wrong,i seen lowriders
> tambien but not as much as in cali...yeah i should
> huh...da only thing is dat my primos are not into dat...
> is gonna take a while to get members,i had 1 foo
> but he disapeared,gente think he hit county...
> haha... :biggrin:
> *


yea i get u pero ya k just keep on lowriding n yea it worked for us n at one point we were da biggest chapter hahaha pero we were all into lowriders haha n dam good lukk finding him n other member homie


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 12 2010, 02:54 AM~17462696
> *yeah dats wut im tryin to do...
> im only gettin parts dat are either
> double twisted or twisted with birdcage,n da
> face-forks are gonna match with da sissybar
> and hopefully with da way we cut da rear fender...
> *


yea i get u cuz some foo's se pasan they just put any parts on it just to put them n they dont even go with each other hahah


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@May 12 2010, 12:58 AM~17462704
> *yea i get u pero ya k just keep on lowriding n yea it worked for us n at one point we were da biggest chapter hahaha pero we were all into lowriders haha n dam good lukk finding him n other member homie
> *


yeah dawg thanks...
wen i moved to cali from (El Salvador)
bacc in 2000 i fell for lowriders,n ever since den
i been into dem...imma stop lowridin HASTA LA MUERTE


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 12 2010, 01:05 AM~17462716
> *yeah dawg thanks...
> wen i moved to cali from (El Salvador)
> bacc in 2000 i fell for lowriders,n ever since den
> i been into dem...imma stop lowridin HASTA LA MUERTE
> *


dont get confuse
meanin till i get pop...
not till i finish "hasta la muerte"


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 12 2010, 03:05 AM~17462716
> *yeah dawg thanks...
> wen i moved to cali from (El Salvador)
> bacc in 2000 i fell for lowriders,n ever since den
> i been into dem...imma stop lowridin HASTA LA MUERTE
> *


dam that koo homie so for u it was lik love at first site or wat hahah no ****


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@May 12 2010, 01:14 AM~17462744
> *dam that koo homie so for u it was lik love at first site or wat hahah no ****
> *


no **** shit...
i tought dey were fuccen sicc...
da ranflas n bikes we had neightbors
all around with low lows...in pacoima 818...


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 12 2010, 03:16 AM~17462754
> *no **** shit...
> i tought dey were fuccen sicc...
> da ranflas n bikes we had neightbors
> all around with low lows...in pacoima 818...
> *


yea i get wat u mean lik ever since i moved to south gate wen i wen i was lik five or four i would see all thess lowriders because of da store greenspans


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@May 12 2010, 01:35 AM~17462803
> *yea i get wat u mean lik ever since i moved to south gate wen i wen i was lik five or four i would see all thess lowriders because of da store greenspans
> *


yup...same shit dawg,in pacoima a few bloccs from were i leaved ders was a show every year...and around da area der were alwayz showz...yew stay by greenspans?i heard of that place...pure G'd up stuff huh?


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 12 2010, 03:40 AM~17462812
> *yup...same shit dawg,in pacoima a few bloccs from were i leaved ders was a show every year...and around da area der were alwayz showz...yew stay by greenspans?i heard of that place...pure G'd up stuff huh?
> *


yea i get u over here thers lik a car show every week huh hahaha n yup thatz da one i live a couple of blokks from it


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 12 2010, 12:12 AM~17462560
> *waSSup monchis...
> damn dawg havent heard
> from yew for a cool-minute...
> *


Serio huh... I've been chillin' lookin for a job I just found one today I'm starting tomorrow


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@May 12 2010, 11:18 AM~17466503
> *Serio huh... I've been chillin' lookin for a job I just found one today I'm starting tomorrow
> *


u ready for this weekend :biggrin: n the weekend after n two weeks after dat :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 10 2010, 10:51 PM~17450379
> *WHO'S READY FOR FRESNO
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:| :|


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 12 2010, 07:20 PM~17471709
> *:|  :|
> *


ur a chump :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 12 2010, 09:21 PM~17471722
> *ur a chump :angry:
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 12 2010, 07:30 PM~17471829
> *
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 12 2010, 09:41 PM~17472012
> *
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 12 2010, 07:48 PM~17472136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: nice costume





























no ****


----------



## west_13

TTT


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 12 2010, 10:05 PM~17473911
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> *


 :0


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 12 2010, 11:41 PM~17474154
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 12 2010, 07:46 PM~17471243
> *u ready for this weekend :biggrin: n the weekend after n two weeks after dat :biggrin:
> *


haven't got my schedule yet I'll see hopefully I don't work Sunday  I wanna make it to Fresno


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 12 2010, 11:05 PM~17473911
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> *


haha not a very good pic but I'll get a better one when I put it all together and on the sun light


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

Thanks for the pic "west 13" aka David


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@May 12 2010, 12:18 PM~17466503
> *Serio huh... I've been chillin' lookin for a job I just found one today I'm starting tomorrow
> *


dats firme homie....


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@May 12 2010, 07:46 AM~17464054
> *yea i get u over here thers lik a car show every week huh hahaha n yup thatz da one i live a couple of blokks from it
> *


yup...dats firme dawg
i usto hit da carshows alot...
toobad i never took my bike,if anything juss
a couple tymes...it was always gettin its framed worked on


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 12 2010, 11:05 PM~17473911
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> *


your bike looks clean monchis...
i saw da forks wen i went to make a 
payment at jagster,wen he was barely coberin
sum parts to make da rest gold platted...


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@May 13 2010, 12:40 AM~17474442
> *Thanks for the pic "west 13" aka David
> *


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 13 2010, 04:16 AM~17474783
> *yup...dats firme dawg
> i usto hit da carshows alot...
> toobad i never took my bike,if anything juss
> a couple tymes...it was always gettin its framed worked on
> *


yea i now wat u mean it would of been tite if wen we had da picnic if everbody wet n had ther bikes done we would of filled up da side walk n more hahahah


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@May 13 2010, 08:04 AM~17476062
> *yea i now wat u mean it would of been tite if wen we had da picnic if everbody wet n had ther bikes done we would of filled up da side walk n more hahahah
> *


hell yeah...
my frame took
forever kus difrent
gente,worked on it,n dey
did it out their own 
poket,i never had
feria,bacc-then


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 13 2010, 03:00 PM~17478856
> *hell yeah...
> my frame took
> forever kus difrent
> gente,worked on it,n dey
> did it out their own
> poket,i never had
> feria,bacc-then
> *


hell yea we would of n damm serio no wonder it took for ever


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@May 12 2010, 11:34 PM~17474414
> *haven't got my schedule yet I'll see hopefully I don't work Sunday   I wanna make it to Fresno
> *


yea foo its gona be sick gettinn faded da night before :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 13 2010, 09:54 PM~17484739
> *:|
> *


WATS UP ART


----------



## BASH3R

Who's gonna make it to make it to fresno this weekend??


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 13 2010, 10:19 PM~17485125
> *Who's gonna make it to make it to fresno this weekend??
> *


*ME :biggrin: *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 13 2010, 09:21 PM~17485140
> *ME :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## erick323




----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@May 13 2010, 04:57 PM~17481309
> *hell yea we would of n damm serio no wonder it took for ever
> *


yeah foo dats why... :yessad:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 6 2010, 09:02 PM~17413344
> *ill give u a call tommorow
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 14 2010, 04:36 AM~17486761
> *yeah foo dats why... :yessad:
> *


yea so whos doin da body work now?


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 14 2010, 08:37 AM~17487643
> *:nosad:
> *


x2 thats some bullshit casper...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 15 2010, 09:22 AM~17498030
> *x2 thats some bullshit casper...
> *


x 805


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 15 2010, 09:38 AM~17498119
> *x 805
> *


is that the same one that was talking crap about my bike a few years back


----------



## $moneymike$

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 13 2010, 07:44 AM~17475869
> *
> *


QUE PASO HOMIE Havent recieved the stuff. How did u send them mail or ups? Let me know asap! uffin: uffin:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by $moneymike$_@May 15 2010, 11:01 AM~17498433
> *QUE PASO HOMIE Havent recieved the stuff. How did u send them mail or ups?        Let me know asap! uffin:  uffin:
> *


p.m sent


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

*MY NEW RIMS*


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 16 2010, 02:05 PM~17506857
> *MY NEW RIMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice any close up pics..


----------



## Lil Spanks

uffin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 16 2010, 02:52 PM~17507092
> *uffin:
> *


nice rims art


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 16 2010, 02:30 PM~17506993
> *nice any close up pics..
> *


----------



## juangotti

Yo any news from Casper he owes dre some mirrors. need them asap.


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 16 2010, 05:57 PM~17508205
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 16 2010, 08:33 PM~17508601
> *Yo any news from Casper he owes dre some mirrors. need them asap.
> *


I have called him several times with no answer!! :angry: Straight bullshit and he knows it!!


----------



## juangotti




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 16 2010, 08:29 PM~17509784
> *:uh:
> *


where were you sunday?? i took the stuff :angry:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 17 2010, 06:18 PM~17519860
> *where were you sunday?? i took the stuff  :angry:
> *


couldn't make it monchis had to work my bad..
wat did u take


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 17 2010, 07:34 PM~17520016
> *couldn't make it monchis had to work my bad..
> wat did u take
> *


when people say they will be going to a show.... go....or it make you look like a @$$


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 17 2010, 08:18 PM~17521464
> *when people say they will be going to a show.... go....or it make you look like a @$$
> *


WELL I THOUGHT I WAS GONNA GO 
BUT THAN MONCHIS HAD TO WORK.. :happysad:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Clown Confusion

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PffEpFI0FK4

one of ur cars are in this video


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 17 2010, 11:13 PM~17523733
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PffEpFI0FK4
> 
> one of ur cars are in this video
> *


 :cheesy: 
thats what am talking about :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 17 2010, 11:25 PM~17523813
> *:cheesy:
> thats what am talking about  :biggrin:
> *


focus more on the pic not the song


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 17 2010, 11:31 PM~17523864
> *focus more on the pic not the song
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

double post


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 17 2010, 08:26 PM~17521595
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hmmmmm...


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@May 14 2010, 07:51 AM~17488100
> *yea so whos doin da body work now?
> *


im still lookin for sum1,
imma see if justdeez could do it,da
homie isacc told me he might do it,if he aint
bussy,but if not him da homie's painter could do it...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 16 2010, 03:51 PM~17507381
> *nice rims art
> *


x2


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 17 2010, 10:38 AM~17513929
> *I have called him several times with no answer!!  :angry: Straight bullshit and he knows it!!
> *


TTT


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 18 2010, 09:51 PM~17533675
> *im still lookin for sum1,
> imma see if justdeez could do it,da
> homie isacc told me he might do it,if he aint
> bussy,but if not him da homie's painter could do it...
> *


umm u hav alot of bakk up plans homie hopefully who ever does it does a good job on it


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 17 2010, 07:18 PM~17521464
> *when people say they will be going to a show.... go....or it make you look like a @$$
> *


like artie takin his car to sb    











:biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Still waiting for Casper to at least call me!! :angry: Told me he shipped them but they might have come back 04-06-2010 (LIES). Told me he would ship them back out when he got back from Fresno 04-08-2010 (LIES)! Have not heard from him since! Great way to run a club! :uh:


----------



## $moneymike$

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 15 2010, 03:02 PM~17499535
> *p.m sent
> *


Did u send the stuff yet?????


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by $moneymike$_@May 19 2010, 06:13 PM~17544338
> *Did u send the stuff yet?????
> *


barely gonna ship them out 2marrow kool...


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 17 2010, 08:18 PM~17521464
> *when people say they will be going to a show.... go....or it make you look like a @$$
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 19 2010, 06:17 PM~17544368
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I NEED MY LIGHT ALREADY


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 19 2010, 06:23 PM~17544415
> *I NEED MY LIGHT ALREADY
> *


if you would of gone you would of had it :angry:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 19 2010, 06:33 PM~17544489
> *if you would of gone you would of had it  :angry:
> *


well casper and stilo were there
u couldve gave it to one of them :twak:


----------



## juangotti

CASPER WHERE YOU AT DOG


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 19 2010, 06:57 PM~17544767
> *well casper and stilo were there
> u couldve gave it to one of them :twak:
> *


the deal was between me and you not me and them :uh:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 20 2010, 07:19 AM~17549679
> *the deal was between me and you not me and them  :uh:
> *


 BUT STILL U COULDV'E GAVE IT TO ONE
OF THEM TO GIVE TO ME


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

[/quote]


----------



## west_13

WATS UP FAMILY


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 21 2010, 10:56 PM~17567693
> *WATS UP FAMILY
> *


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 21 2010, 10:13 PM~17567822
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 23 2010, 08:03 PM~17580677
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 23 2010, 09:07 PM~17580712
> *:uh:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@May 18 2010, 09:47 PM~17535436
> *umm u hav alot of bakk up plans homie hopefully who ever does it does a good job on it
> *


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@May 18 2010, 09:47 PM~17535436
> *umm u hav alot of bakk up plans homie hopefully who ever does it does a good job on it
> *


simon homie,i desided dat imma re-do tha skirts finish-off the rear-fender, and mold a skull on top of the litle square next to tha rear fender,so dat it looks like da skull is lookin at tha seat...oh and tambien imma get da birdcage on the center-tube(seatpost)gold platted,den my fame would be done...not countin paint...
dis sunday imma go to a show in tha city i live in n give tha frame to jussdeez,
tha homie talked to him for me...itz a done deal...imma roll up to dat show (pasadena tx)sportin tha SO-CAL chapter shirt


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 19 2010, 10:15 PM~17545982
> *CASPER WHERE YOU AT DOG
> *


X817 :angry: 











Snapper get at me HOMIE!!


----------



## juangotti

*CASPER!!!*


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 24 2010, 05:11 AM~17584547
> *simon homie,i desided dat imma re-do tha skirts finish-off the rear-fender, and mold a skull on top of the litle square next to tha rear fender,so dat it looks like da skull is lookin at tha seat...oh and tambien imma get da birdcage on the center-tube(seatpost)gold platted,den my fame would be done...not countin paint...
> dis sunday imma go to a show in tha city i live in n give tha frame to jussdeez,
> tha homie talked to him for me...itz a done deal...imma roll up to dat show (pasadena tx)sportin tha SO-CAL chapter shirt
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion

SEE U SUNDAY ART


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 24 2010, 07:11 AM~17584547
> *simon homie,i desided dat imma re-do tha skirts finish-off the rear-fender, and mold a skull on top of the litle square next to tha rear fender,so dat it looks like da skull is lookin at tha seat...oh and tambien imma get da birdcage on the center-tube(seatpost)gold platted,den my fame would be done...not countin paint...
> dis sunday imma go to a show in tha city i live in n give tha frame to jussdeez,
> tha homie talked to him for me...itz a done deal...imma roll up to dat show (pasadena tx)sportin tha SO-CAL chapter shirt
> *


dam that sounds lik its goin to b a sikk ass bike homie wat color u goin to paint in n that clean homie ther goin to b lik dam some one came all da way from cali just for our show


----------



## west_13

YESTERDAY'S SHOW IN VENTURA..


----------



## juangotti

post caspers bike


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2010, 02:53 PM~17588818
> *post caspers bike
> *


HIS IS THE PINK 16"


----------



## west_13

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: west_13, cadillac_pimpin :h5:


----------



## $moneymike$

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 24 2010, 03:46 PM~17589437
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: west_13, cadillac_pimpin :h5:
> *


Hey west_13 Ineed to know if u have sent the stuff cuz I haven't gotten NUTHING let me know if not I need my money back!!!!!!!  :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## west_13

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: west_13, Stilo-G
wats up stilo wat happen yester day.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 24 2010, 11:18 AM~17586278
> *SEE U SUNDAY ART
> *


----------



## MR.559

stilo and casper it was cool talking to you guys at the l.g show


----------



## Lil Spanks

*from sundays show*


----------



## 81.7.TX.

*Casper I want my mirrors!! And Im sure everyone else wants their stuff too!! *:angry:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 26 2010, 04:26 PM~17612495
> *Casper I want my mirrors!! And Im sure everyone else wants their stuff too!!  :angry:
> *


lil homie west13 said he was tryna give them to him to ship. Would one of you homies go pick them up and ship them out for casper.


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 26 2010, 04:59 PM~17613876
> *lil homie west13 said he was tryna give them to him to ship. Would one of you homies go pick them up and ship them out for casper.
> *


he was gonna give them to me to ship but i was in a hurry..


----------



## west_13

ALL MY BIKES LINED UP AND MY NEW FRAME..
ACCEPT FOR MONCHIS BIKE..THE OTHER THREE 
ARE MINE THEE ARTISTICS   :biggrin: 
























MY 12" IN THE WORKS RIGHT NOW.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 26 2010, 06:00 PM~17614368
> *ALL MY BIKES LINED UP AND MY NEW FRAME..
> ACCEPT FOR MONCHIS BIKE..THE OTHER THREE
> ARE MINE THEE ARTISTICS     :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY 12" IN THE WORKS RIGHT NOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BASH3R

*i should of kept and busted out *


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 26 2010, 06:11 PM~17614484
> *i should of kept and busted out
> *


i guest ill be busting it out now.. :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 26 2010, 06:24 PM~17614622
> *i guest ill be busting it out now.. :biggrin:
> *


and i could give you some comp lol


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 26 2010, 08:17 PM~17615998
> *and i could give you some comp lol
> *


YUP :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 26 2010, 08:19 PM~17616026
> *YUP :cheesy:
> *


and my frame not for sale either. so dont ask lol


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 26 2010, 08:21 PM~17616045
> *and my frame not for sale either. so dont ask lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

one mo week till the big day


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 26 2010, 10:47 PM~17618084
> *one mo week till the big day
> *


WAT NIGHT LIFE :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 26 2010, 11:48 PM~17618098
> *WAT NIGHT LIFE :cheesy:
> *


yep


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:wave:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 26 2010, 10:50 PM~17618136
> *yep
> *


ILL SEE U THERE HOMIE.. :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 26 2010, 11:51 PM~17618141
> *:wave:
> *


ur bike is coming out bad assss


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 26 2010, 11:52 PM~17618151
> *ILL SEE U THERE HOMIE.. :cheesy:
> *


with the 12


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 26 2010, 10:53 PM~17618163
> *with the 12
> *


THE 12'' AINT READY THOUGH..
ARE U TAKING UR 12'' :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 26 2010, 10:48 PM~17618098
> *WAT NIGHT LIFE :cheesy:
> *


SEE U GUYS THERE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 26 2010, 10:52 PM~17618158
> *ur bike is coming out bad assss
> *



thanks homie. curly told me it should be ready on friday. :biggrin: after that taking it to get murals. 

ur bike came out clean to. the purple on it looks realy nice.


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 26 2010, 08:00 PM~17614368
> *ALL MY BIKES LINED UP AND MY NEW FRAME..
> ACCEPT FOR MONCHIS BIKE..THE OTHER THREE
> ARE MINE THEE ARTISTICS     :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY 12" IN THE WORKS RIGHT NOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u should take a pictureout in da sun the purple one look better n u can see all the other color wero put in


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 24 2010, 09:56 AM~17586112
> *
> *


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@May 24 2010, 11:06 AM~17586758
> *dam that sounds lik its goin to b a sikk ass bike homie wat color u goin to paint in n that clean homie ther goin to b lik dam some one came all da way from cali just for our show
> *


YUP...IT WILL BE SICC HOMIE, :biggrin: I NOE HUH, DEY MIGHT THINK I ROLLED UP FROM CALI.... :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 26 2010, 06:00 PM~17614368
> *ALL MY BIKES LINED UP AND MY NEW FRAME..
> ACCEPT FOR MONCHIS BIKE..THE OTHER THREE
> ARE MINE THEE ARTISTICS     :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY 12" IN THE WORKS RIGHT NOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE COLECTION....


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 26 2010, 06:00 PM~17614368
> *ALL MY BIKES LINED UP AND MY NEW FRAME..
> ACCEPT FOR MONCHIS BIKE..THE OTHER THREE
> ARE MINE THEE ARTISTICS     :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY 12" IN THE WORKS RIGHT NOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  DA GREEN 1 IS YEWRS NOW?


----------



## SNAPPER818

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SNAPPER818, JUSTDEEZ


:wave: SUP HOMIE...
GOT DA FRAME READY FOR SUNDAY


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 27 2010, 01:37 PM~17623292
> * DA GREEN 1 IS YEWRS NOW?
> *


yup 2012 is mine now


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 27 2010, 03:28 PM~17623229
> *YUP...IT WILL BE SICC HOMIE, :biggrin: I NOE HUH, DEY MIGHT THINK I ROLLED UP FROM CALI.... :biggrin:
> *


serio it is homje n my frame is in da working to hahah n yup u may be in texas but ur shirt says so cal


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 27 2010, 03:44 PM~17623323
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SNAPPER818, JUSTDEEZ
> :wave: SUP HOMIE...
> GOT DA FRAME READY FOR SUNDAY
> *


sup mayne? i'll be there.


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 27 2010, 04:37 PM~17625383
> *sup mayne?  i'll be there.
> *


me too


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 27 2010, 02:29 PM~17623842
> *yup 2012 is mine now
> *


that things been around. carefull you might catch something :0 :roflmao:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 27 2010, 04:50 PM~17625548
> *that things been around. carefull you might catch something  :0  :roflmao:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: p.m me


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 24 2010, 07:33 PM~17592975
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: west_13, Stilo-G
> wats up stilo wat happen yester day.
> *


missed da show cuz my hyna was at my pad :angry: n fuck i was faded... heard u guys had a koo ass time i missed out


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 24 2010, 08:14 PM~17593661
> *stilo and casper it was cool talking to you guys at the l.g show
> *


Wud up Big Dogg the line up looked clean


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 24 2010, 08:33 PM~17593952
> *from sundays show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


on cinco de mayo joey chris n i took this cruisin n the whole adapter n wheel popped off :happysad:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 26 2010, 03:59 PM~17613876
> *lil homie west13 said he was tryna give them to him to ship. Would one of you homies go pick them up and ship them out for casper.
> *


let me handle it this dre pm adress i'll pick up da mirrors from casper


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 27 2010, 11:08 PM~17629388
> *missed da show cuz my hyna was at my pad  :angry: n fuck i was faded... heard u guys had a koo ass time i missed out
> *


damm that's suck's ya it was ko0l..
are u gonna take ur bike to the night life
show


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 27 2010, 10:40 PM~17629635
> *damm that's suck's ya it was ko0l..
> are u gonna take ur bike to the night life
> show
> *


yea gona take it... a u know wut time the cruise starts tomorow casper n i are gona go


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 27 2010, 11:44 PM~17629660
> *yea gona take it... a u know wut time the cruise starts tomorow casper n i are gona go
> *


it starts at 8:30


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 27 2010, 10:52 PM~17629694
> *it starts at 8:30
> *


n casper wants to get tier at 5 :happysad:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 27 2010, 11:57 PM~17629734
> *n casper wants to get tier at 5 :happysad:
> *


are u with him..


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 27 2010, 11:00 PM~17629752
> *are u with him..
> *


na im at my grandmas here in oxnard


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 28 2010, 12:02 AM~17629764
> *na im at my grandmas here in oxnard
> *


ko0l..are u gonna talk to him later on.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 27 2010, 11:03 PM~17629775
> *ko0l..are u gonna talk to him later on.
> *


yea im gona hit em up in da mornin


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 28 2010, 12:04 AM~17629781
> *yea im gona hit em up in da mornin
> *


tell that fool not to for get to bring the cylinders and fork and sissy bar


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 27 2010, 11:08 PM~17629816
> *tell that fool not to for get to bring the cylinders and fork and sissy bar
> *


alright for sure... is ur dad bringin out his ride


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 28 2010, 12:11 AM~17629835
> *alright for sure... is ur dad bringin out his ride
> *


ight than thanks..and ya he is.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 27 2010, 11:13 PM~17629856
> *ight than thanks..and ya he is.
> *


thats firme he used to be part of rollin hard que-no?


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 28 2010, 12:16 AM~17629871
> *thats firme he used to be part of rollin hard que-no?
> *


ya but that shit was wack lol.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 27 2010, 11:17 PM~17629877
> *ya but that shit was wack lol.
> *


haha we should get him to join :biggrin:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 28 2010, 12:18 AM~17629887
> *haha we should get him to join :biggrin:
> *


get who to join


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 27 2010, 11:40 PM~17630012
> *get who to join
> *


ur pops


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 28 2010, 12:44 AM~17630021
> *ur pops
> *


0o0o..ya caspers gonna checl out his ride tomorrow..
were gonna buff it.and shit u no.wats the name of the club


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 27 2010, 11:45 PM~17630026
> *0o0o..ya caspers gonna checl out his ride tomorrow..
> were gonna buff it.and shit u no.wats the name of the club
> *


THEE ARTISTICS tu sabes!!! where tryin to get riders from the 805 to get our chapter started


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 28 2010, 12:49 AM~17630045
> *THEE ARTISTICS tu sabes!!! where tryin to get riders from the 805 to get our chapter started
> *


orale ko0l.. u guys are bringing
a reagal tomorrow.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 27 2010, 11:51 PM~17630057
> *orale ko0l.. u guys are bringing
> a reagal tomorrow.
> *


yup dats wut were gona cruise in


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 28 2010, 12:54 AM~17630072
> *yup dats wut were gona cruise in
> *


firme who's regal..
ur gonna sport ur 
t-shirt tambiean or wat


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 27 2010, 11:55 PM~17630078
> *firme who's regal..
> ur gonna sport ur
> t-shirt tambiean or wat
> *


one of the members from filmore.... Yup gota represent


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 28 2010, 12:58 AM~17630090
> *one of the members from filmore.... Yup gota represent
> *


kool that's right.
a fool go check out 
the santa topic i bumped 
up the time and shit


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 27 2010, 11:59 PM~17630094
> *kool that's right.
> a fool go check out
> the santa topic i bumped
> up the time and shit
> *


alright i'll check right now


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 28 2010, 01:02 AM~17630116
> *alright i'll check right now
> *


ight than..see u 2morrow homie..
and tell casper not to foget to bring
the cylinders.thanks.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 28 2010, 12:05 AM~17630131
> *ight than..see u 2morrow homie..
> and tell casper not to foget to bring
> the cylinders.thanks.
> *


alright see ya... i'll remind him


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 28 2010, 01:11 AM~17630158
> *alright see ya... i'll remind him
> *


ight thanks homie....
and are u guys gonna 
stay here in santa for the show to


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 28 2010, 12:13 AM~17630165
> *ight thanks homie....
> and are u guys gonna
> stay here in santa for the show to
> *


idk we might but we'll see


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 28 2010, 01:14 AM~17630170
> *idk we might but we'll see
> *


IGHT THAN SEE U MANANA...


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 28 2010, 12:15 AM~17630176
> *IGHT THAN SEE U MANANA...
> *


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 27 2010, 02:29 PM~17623842
> *yup 2012 is mine now
> *


2012?  wut chu mean?


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@May 27 2010, 03:21 PM~17624433
> *serio it is homje n my frame is in da working to hahah n yup u may be in texas but ur shirt says so cal
> *


dats firme,da twisted frame or da orange 1?i thinkin of makin my bike either a brown (for da raza)or a blue(for da SOUTH-S1D3)...yeah foo my shirt says SO-CAL but soon imma get a taca dat says dat tambien...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 27 2010, 04:37 PM~17625383
> *sup mayne?  i'll be there.
> *


alrite homes...me too


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 27 2010, 04:43 PM~17625454
> *me too
> *


simon homie...imma roll with yew,
cant wait to see my competion....


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 28 2010, 01:13 AM~17629435
> *let me handle it this dre pm adress i'll pick up da mirrors from casper
> *


PM Sent!!  Preciate it homie!!


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 28 2010, 06:02 AM~17630557
> *dats firme,da twisted frame or da orange 1?i thinkin of makin my bike either a brown (for da raza)or a blue(for da SOUTH-S1D3)...yeah foo my shirt says SO-CAL but soon imma get a taca dat says dat tambien...
> *


naa non of those im get work done on a girl frame :biggrin: n koo homie ther both clean colors n serion that koo homie  were u goin to get it?


----------



## erick323




----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 27 2010, 02:29 PM~17623842
> *yup 2012 is mine now
> *


huh? we barely in 2010 lol think ur getting ahead of your self buddy :roflmao:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 29 2010, 01:22 PM~17642000
> *huh? we barely in 2010 lol think ur getting ahead of your self buddy  :roflmao:
> *


that's the name of the bike :0


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by erick323_@May 29 2010, 01:10 AM~17638829
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 29 2010, 03:00 PM~17642477
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: wass-up


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by erick323_@May 29 2010, 03:07 PM~17642515
> *:wave: wass-up
> *


nice avi :cheesy: 
i got ur car rite here i took it for a joy ride last nite 
hahahaha


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 29 2010, 04:48 PM~17643073
> *nice avi  :cheesy:
> i got ur car rite here i took it for a joy ride last nite
> hahahaha
> *


 :0 well u should of pick up valerie while u were at it :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

any picnics or shows this weekend


----------



## cone_weezy

snapper got a radical frame comig out soon yall look out  getting redone by justdeez himself  good luck on the frame snapper danny will do a badass job


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@May 28 2010, 09:53 AM~17632391
> *naa non of those im get work done on a girl frame  :biggrin:  n koo homie ther both clean colors n serion that koo homie   were u goin to get it?
> *


  i didnt noe yew had a girl-frame,dats kewl
imma go with candy rootbeer...nah for lue nomore,but imma still
get mytacas,in my arms...a big S in both arms,and under my rite 1
imma get Sur and under tha left 1 imma get Side...imma get CALIFERO in my stomag tambien... :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 29 2010, 01:22 PM~17642000
> *huh? we barely in 2010 lol think ur getting ahead of your self buddy  :roflmao:
> *


x2....dats wut i taught too...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 29 2010, 02:53 PM~17642435
> *that's the name of the bike :0
> *


serio???


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 31 2010, 12:35 PM~17654623
> *snapper got a radical frame comig out soon yall look out  getting redone by justdeez himself  good luck on the frame snapper danny  will do a badass job
> *


yup yup dats rite... :biggrin: 
grasiaz homie


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 31 2010, 05:46 PM~17656823
> *serio???
> *


yup..y


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 31 2010, 05:51 PM~17656886
> *yup yup dats rite... :biggrin:
> grasiaz homie
> *


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 31 2010, 06:51 PM~17656886
> *yup yup dats rite... :biggrin:
> grasiaz homie
> *


nice to meet you yesterday homie..u welcome to kick it in our (latin cartel) tent anytime


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 31 2010, 07:43 PM~17656784
> * i didnt noe yew had a girl-frame,dats kewl
> imma go with candy rootbeer...nah for lue nomore,but imma still
> get mytacas,in my arms...a big S in both arms,and under my rite 1
> imma get Sur and under tha left 1 imma get Side...imma get CALIFERO in my stomag tambien... :biggrin:
> *


yea i got it from a homie n i send it to get some work on it n serio thatz clean i dont have any tatts yet pero soon ill get some hahah


----------



## Lil Spanks

ready for this weekend


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 1 2010, 05:41 PM~17667929
> *ready for this weekend
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@May 31 2010, 08:05 PM~17658475
> *nice to meet you yesterday homie..u welcome to kick it in our (latin cartel) tent anytime
> *


  grasias homie...
it was firme kiccin it with yew guys


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Jun 1 2010, 01:05 AM~17661546
> *yea i got it from a homie n i send it to get some work on it n serio thatz clean i dont have any tatts yet pero soon ill get some hahah
> *


dats kewl...my 1st taca i thinki was 15 or 16,i dont remember
it was made pinta-style :biggrin: da homeboy fresh out taught me  
once yew get 1 yewr gonna wanna get more... :biggrin: dats how i was...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by erick323+May 29 2010, 01:10 AM~17638829-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BASH3R_@May 31 2010, 07:25 PM~17657867
> *
> *


  q-vo...


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 1 2010, 04:41 PM~17667929
> *ready for this weekend
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jun 1 2010, 06:40 PM~17669141
> *:yes:
> *


wud up david a foe i started editing all the filmin i did while cruisin im gona make vid to post up on youtube :biggrin:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 2 2010, 12:12 AM~17671895
> *wud up david a foe i started editing all the filmin i did while cruisin im gona make vid to post up on youtube :biggrin:
> *


FIRME WEN U GONNA POST IT..


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jun 1 2010, 11:14 PM~17671904
> *FIRME WEN U GONNA POST IT..
> *


once it gets done.. its bad ass in Santa Maria


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 2 2010, 12:17 AM~17671922
> *once it gets done.. its bad ass in Santa Maria
> *


WEN U GONNA FINISH IT..I NO FOOL BETTER THAN S.B LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jun 1 2010, 11:18 PM~17671926
> *WEN U GONNA FINISH IT..I NO FOOL BETTER THAN S.B LOL :biggrin:
> *


idk yet... yea it is cruisin wit everybody up and down broadway da cops not even trippin ur dad hittin da switches


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 2 2010, 12:21 AM~17671934
> *idk yet... yea it is cruisin wit everybody up and down broadway da cops not even trippin ur dad hittin da switches
> *


I NO HUH..YA WEN U GUYS LEFT THE NEXT DAY WE WENT CRUISING ALL DAY..
THEN FOR MEMORIAL DAY WE BBQ WITH EVERY BODY GO ON THE SANTA MARIA
TOPIC TO SEE THE PICS..POST THE PICS THAT WE TOOK AT UR AUNTS PAD.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jun 1 2010, 11:22 PM~17671949
> *I NO HUH..YA WEN U GUYS LEFT THE NEXT DAY WE WENT CRUISING ALL DAY..
> THEN FOR MEMORIAL DAY WE BBQ WITH EVERY BODY GO ON THE SANTA MARIA
> TOPIC TO SEE THE PICS..POST THE PICS THAT WE TOOK AT UR AUNTS PAD.
> *


oh serio we where gona go back but we had the meeting that day... dats frime i'll go check em out.... i get dem from casper tier on his camera it was firme chillen i got hella faded n u guys left dat hyna she was lookin for monchis n karla


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 2 2010, 12:26 AM~17671974
> *oh serio we where gona go back but we had the meeting that day... dats frime i'll go check em out.... i get dem from casper tier on his camera it was firme chillen i got hella faded n u guys left dat hyna she was lookin for monchis n karla
> *


YA IT WAS KOOL I NO..
U WERE ALL UP ON THAT HYNA FUKIN FOOL LOL.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jun 1 2010, 11:28 PM~17671978
> *YA IT WAS KOOL I NO..
> U WERE ALL UP ON THAT HYNA FUKIN FOOL LOL.
> *


ha i was mackin her up n she just saw all u guys leave she was trippin like wtf is goin on
pics i stold from da santa maria topic of ur dads ranfla


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 2 2010, 12:36 AM~17672021
> *ha i was mackin her up n she just saw all u guys leave she was trippin like wtf is goin on
> pics i stold from da santa maria topic of ur dads ranfla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHA FUKING STILO..YA FOOL U GUYS SHOULDVE
CAME FOR THE BBQ IT WAS KOOL..


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 2 2010, 12:36 AM~17672021
> *ha i was mackin her up n she just saw all u guys leave she was trippin like wtf is goin on
> pics i stold from da santa maria topic of ur dads ranfla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHA U CAN SEE ME RIGHT THERE
JUST KIKING IT TEXTING


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jun 1 2010, 11:38 PM~17672035
> *HAHA FUKING STILO..YA FOOL U GUYS SHOULDVE
> CAME FOR THE BBQ IT WAS KOOL..
> *


we shouldve hit us up next time tiers one.... a u have a pic of da 62?


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 2 2010, 12:43 AM~17672060
> *we shouldve hit us up next time tiers one.... a u have a pic of da 62?
> *


THE KANDY GREEN ONE..NOT A CLOSE ONE


----------



## west_13

NEVER MIND FOUND A CLOSE UP ONE.. :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jun 1 2010, 11:43 PM~17672066
> *THE KANDY GREEN ONE..NOT A CLOSE ONE
> *


yea dat one  found one


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 2 2010, 12:50 AM~17672090
> *yea dat one  found one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YUP THAT FUKERS KLEAN HE JUST BOUGHT
A BLACK MAGIC COMPETITION SETUP TO..
AND HE'S GONNA GET HIS UNDER CARRAGE CHROMED BY THISS MONTH HIS A-ARMS TAMBIEAN


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jun 1 2010, 11:54 PM~17672110
> *YUP THAT FUKERS KLEAN HE JUST BOUGHT
> A BLACK MAGIC COMPETITION SETUP TO..
> AND HE'S GONNA GET HIS UNDER CARRAGE CHROMED BY THISS MONTH HIS A-ARMS TAMBIEAN
> *


damm dat rides gona shine... da 64 is clean too bad ass paint and the town car is dats roberts it lays hard


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 2 2010, 12:56 AM~17672115
> *damm dat rides gona shine... da 64 is clean too bad ass paint and the town car is dats roberts it lays hard
> *


YUP..AND THE 64 IS THE OLD GUYS..
AND YA THE TOWN CARS RUBEN'S


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jun 1 2010, 11:57 PM~17672120
> *YUP..AND THE 64 IS THE OLD GUYS..
> AND YA THE TOWN CARS RUBEN'S
> *


and the grey monte wus da one rappin da pipes all loud?


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 2 2010, 12:58 AM~17672125
> *and the grey monte wus da one rappin da pipes all loud?
> *


YUP THAT FUKER SOUND'S KLEAN


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jun 1 2010, 11:59 PM~17672128
> *YUP THAT FUKER SOUND'S KLEAN
> *


hell yea he would rap them everytime we would pass the santa maria in full of hot rods


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 2 2010, 01:00 AM~17672131
> *hell yea he would rap them everytime we would pass the santa maria in full of hot rods
> *


YUP WELL IMA CRASH OUT ALRATOS.
SWEET DREAMS NO ****..HAHA
FINISH UP THAT IDEO SO I COULD
CHECK IT OUT LATES..


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jun 2 2010, 12:01 AM~17672133
> *YUP WELL IMA CRASH OUT ALRATOS.
> SWEET DREAMS NO ****..HAHA
> FINISH UP THAT IDEO SO I COULD
> CHECK IT OUT LATES..
> *


haha fucken foe... yea i'll finish it altatz


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 2 2010, 01:50 AM~17671774
> *dats kewl...my 1st taca i thinki was 15 or 16,i dont remember
> it was made pinta-style :biggrin: da homeboy fresh out taught me
> once yew get 1 yewr gonna wanna get more... :biggrin: dats how i was...
> *


thayz wat i heard from erick haha that u just want more n more hahah


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 1 2010, 11:53 PM~17671790
> * q-vo...
> *


chillen foo, how u been baby girl?? :biggrin: {no ****}


----------



## l1l_b1rd

wats up peeps who is ready 4 sunday


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by l1l_b1rd_@Jun 2 2010, 10:18 AM~17675062
> *wats up peeps who is ready 4 sunday
> *


not you :0


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Stilo-G

:biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*HELLO! :wave:*


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jun 3 2010, 01:09 PM~17686418
> *HELLO!  :wave:
> *


 :wave: sup...


----------



## SNAPPER818

q-vo...ey werez everyone at?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jun 3 2010, 01:09 PM~17686418
> *HELLO!  :wave:
> *


whats cracking girl?? :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

Ay stilo do you have any footage from cruse night?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jun 3 2010, 06:57 PM~17689837
> *Ay stilo do you have any footage from cruse night?
> *


Wud up i got alot of footage n i got u n ur primo hittin switches im just tryin to put a video together


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

anyone have a hookup for hydraulics? or know a cheap hydro shop in the area?


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 2 2010, 10:34 AM~17675180
> *not you :0
> *


so im almost


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 3 2010, 09:12 PM~17690757
> *Wud up i got alot of footage n i got u n ur primo hittin switches im just tryin to put a video together
> *


thats was up let me get the link when u put it up? :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Jun 2 2010, 08:21 AM~17673567
> *thayz wat i heard from erick haha that u just want more n more hahah
> *


yup...dats rite dawgy :biggrin: 
i want more but i aint got da feria


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 2 2010, 09:16 AM~17674042
> *chillen foo, how u been baby girl??  :biggrin:  {no ****}
> *


hahaha...this foo,i see yew havent changed...  
i bin chillin tambien dawg,ever since danny{justdeez}
said my frame is a radical,about 75%of my checc goes 
towards dat...other den dat nada...nomas work,drink,smoke and chill


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 4 2010, 01:37 PM~17696956
> *hahaha...this foo,i see yew havent changed...
> i bin chillin tambien dawg,ever since danny{justdeez}
> said my frame is a radical,about 75%of my checc goes
> towards dat...other den dat nada...nomas work,drink,smoke and chill
> *


oh shit...i meant to say my checc will go towards dat...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jun 3 2010, 11:43 PM~17692581
> *thats was up let me get the link when u put it up? :biggrin:
> *


wassup oso....wuts craccin perro


----------



## $moneymike$

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jun 2 2010, 12:54 AM~17672110
> *YUP THAT FUKERS KLEAN HE JUST BOUGHT
> A BLACK MAGIC COMPETITION SETUP TO..
> AND HE'S GONNA GET HIS UNDER CARRAGE CHROMED BY THISS MONTH HIS A-ARMS TAMBIEAN
> *


WASSUP HOMIE ITS FRIDAY N NUTHING I EXPECT MY MONEY BACK ASAP!!!!! IS THIS THE WAY U DO BIZ WELL U DONT KNOW HOW TO DO IT U DONT F**K PEOPLE OUTA OF THERE MONEY SO SEND MY $80 BACK!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## juangotti

yo snapper. I still have that Banner. dog hit me up.


----------



## $moneymike$

If u dont send me my money back will press charges against u I still have ur address so do the rite thing n send me my money!!!! :guns:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by $moneymike$_@Jun 4 2010, 08:10 PM~17699424
> *If u dont send me my money back will press charges against u I still have ur address so do the rite thing n send me my money!!!! :guns:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## $moneymike$

Dont nobody do biz with this guy(west_13) he's a scandilus lying little f***er wont send u ur stuff. :angry: :angry:


----------



## l1l_b1rd

wats up peeps :wave:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by l1l_b1rd_@Jun 7 2010, 11:25 AM~17717153
> *wats up peeps :wave:
> *


wuz up foo it was koo kickin' it in SB with u foos


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jun 7 2010, 10:33 AM~17717232
> *wuz up foo it was koo kickin' it in SB with u foos
> *


just chillin how bout up there in lompoc :wave:


----------



## l1l_b1rd

i would like 2 thank all u guys that came n showed our chapter support this past weekend hope u guys liked it up here in santa barbara :h5:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by l1l_b1rd_@Jun 7 2010, 12:32 PM~17717794
> *just chillin how bout up there in lompoc :wave:
> *


koo I just got here this morning I spent the nite in Santa Maria


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~




----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jun 7 2010, 12:22 PM~17718252
> *koo I just got here this morning I spent the nite in Santa Maria
> *


thats cool


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jun 7 2010, 12:32 PM~17718327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pics


----------



## Stilo-G

Thee Artistics taking over yesterday it was firme kickin wit everboy we had a big line up and almost all entries placed


----------



## SNAPPER818

Edit


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 4 2010, 04:55 PM~17698380
> *yo snapper. I still have that Banner. dog hit me up.
> *


alrite dawgy...ill see waSSup...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 4 2010, 08:38 PM~17699603
> *:wow:
> *


wassup isacc...wuts craccin homie...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by $moneymike$_@Jun 5 2010, 05:10 AM~17701654
> *Dont nobody do biz with this guy(west_13) he's a scandilus lying little f***er wont send u ur stuff. :angry:  :angry:
> *


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jun 7 2010, 01:32 PM~17718327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean flicas....damn homies,yew foos hit tha 
show deep....watchin dis flicas bring baccmemories...


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 7 2010, 05:34 PM~17720367
> *wassup isacc...wuts craccin homie...
> *


nada homie just here at the casa chillin ... just been working an stayig busy u know how i do it i got to let the money stack until it falls lol.... what you been up too


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 7 2010, 05:39 PM~17720406
> *dat vato better send me my shit....
> it aint no joke,ill roll up califas and bust sum gangsta shit
> like my homeboys doin 25 to life taught me...show no-mercy,
> aim at his forehead and squeez tha trigger till my hollowpoints run out...
> den wait for tha funeral and laff at his parent while dey cry... :biggrin:
> *


dam snapper you cold hearted lol hahaha


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 7 2010, 05:52 PM~17720537
> *nada homie just here at the casa chillin ... just been working an stayig busy u know how i do it i got to let the money stack until it falls lol.... what you been up too
> *


lol...yeah homie i get yew...
i ant doin shit,nomas chillin,gotta work till wednesday
so yew now,im kiccin bacc on my day off foo...imma give a bill 
to danny on dis week's checc,kus i didnt give him shit on my last weeks checc
ohh and imma have a diamond tank n a difrent desing for tha down-bar...new ideas


----------



## SNAPPER818

Edit


----------



## cone_weezy

he i talk to him last night. he said u had ideas. for ur frame sounds really good u gonna have that cali an tex work on ur frame going to be a halfbreed lol


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 7 2010, 06:04 PM~17720647
> *he i talk to him last night. he said u had ideas. for ur frame sounds really good u gonna have that cali an tex work on ur frame going to be a halfbreed lol
> *


haha...yeah dawg,thanks i think it sounds gewd tambien...
im thinkin about tellin him to make me sum faced parts,but till later...
rite now i aint got feria...


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 7 2010, 06:07 PM~17720674
> *haha...yeah dawg,thanks i think it sounds gewd tambien...
> im thinkin about tellin him to make me sum faced parts,but till later...
> rite now i aint got feria...
> *


i know what u mean homie my money tied up too im debating weither to bust out at the show in late novmeber or wait until march of next year thinking bout putting 3gs more on topof the 5gs i already putting into this bike lol


----------



## BASH3R

Edit


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 7 2010, 06:11 PM~17720707
> *i know what u mean homie  my money tied up too im debating weither to bust out at the show in late novmeber or wait until march of next year thinking bout putting 3gs more on topof  the 5gs i already putting into this bike lol
> *


yeah homie i get yew...im thinkinabout waitin till a difrent show tambien,
kus i dont think imma be ready by tha houston show


----------



## SNAPPER818

Edit


----------



## BASH3R

Edit


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 7 2010, 06:19 PM~17720782
> *yeah foo,he told me he had a texas plaque,
> so i need it more den he does u noe,i send him tha money order
> he told me he got it,and he hasnt even ship it yet...one more week,if it aint here,imma catch dat foo...
> *


yall need to recruit that homie out of the club that not cool snapper he making yall club look bad .... he already n bad shape. by fucking people over i havent seen the homie on here past few days lol unless he on here without logging on to his screen name lol


----------



## juangotti

yo sup wif dre's mirrors. any one holla at casper the friendly ghost.


----------



## SNAPPER818

Edit


----------



## SNAPPER818

Edit


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 7 2010, 06:29 PM~17720858
> *yo sup wif dre's mirrors. any one holla at casper the friendly ghost.
> *


nope...havent heard from him...


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 7 2010, 06:44 PM~17721028
> *yewr talkin about david martinez?aka wet-13?
> yeah imma have a word about that foo with casper...
> dat shit aint firme fuccin people over,specially raza,and club members
> *


yeah that him lol....


----------



## juangotti

I think he just overwhelmed him self with deals on layitlow.On the real hes a kid. talk to his pops before you escalate the issue.


----------



## SNAPPER818

Edit


----------



## BASH3R

Edit


----------



## SNAPPER818

Edit


----------



## SNAPPER818

Edit


----------



## cone_weezy

snapper what color you goig to paint your frame. or you still thinking bout it


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 7 2010, 07:22 PM~17721491
> *snapper what color you goig to paint  your frame. or you still thinking bout it
> *


like yew and danny told me,yew foos bin in tha game longer den i have,
so imma go with candy rootbeer and sum gold leafin,sum pinstrips and murals,
i was thinkin ghost-murals...wut chu think?


----------



## $moneymike$

Yea I think somebody needs to teach this little muthaf***er not to DISRESPECT other people. if I were yall I'd get that f***er out of ur club given yall a bad name! somebody get me his jefe's number n I'll call him n tell him wat's up! :guns: :guns:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 7 2010, 07:28 PM~17721584
> *like yew and danny told me,yew foos bin in tha game longer den i have,
> so imma go with candy rootbeer and sum gold leafin,sum pinstrips and murals,
> i was thinkin ghost-murals...wut chu think?
> *


all that sounds good but i dont know bout ghost patterns it would be hard to see since the color will be dark u would have to be super close up to see that lol ... maybe like a 3 tone brown with crazy ass pattern with leafing candies an pinstripping an murals


----------



## SNAPPER818

Edit


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 7 2010, 07:33 PM~17721668
> *all that sounds good but i dont know bout ghost patterns it would be hard to see since the color will be dark u would have to be super close up to see that lol ... maybe like a 3 tone brown with crazy ass pattern with leafing candies an pinstripping an murals
> *


yeah homie dat sounds gewd...imma let darkness handle da paint...
im juss gonna tell him wut colors i want n let him do his thing...but i still got tyme....


----------



## $moneymike$

well I really don't care what yall do to him I just want my stuff or my feria. :angry: :angry:


----------



## SNAPPER818

Edit


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 7 2010, 04:48 PM~17719527
> *Thee Artistics taking over yesterday it was firme kickin wit everboy we had a big line up and almost all entries placed
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## west_13

wats up everybody my bad haven't been on here my
internet got disconnected...and im sorry for not shipping
snappers and moneymikes stuff,,ill be doing that 2morrow and will hit u guys up
with a tracking number..and i dont no y u guys making a big deal on me wat about
basher wen he took longer than me too ship to others..that's not ko0l but watevers
dont need to talk about him..well im real sorry and ya im young but dont really care and u dont have to talk shit about the club or anything..because it has nothing to do with any of them..and ya my bad im sorry hit me up snapper and moneymike manana lates..


----------



## Lil Spanks

:happysad:


----------



## SNAPPER818

i deleted my shit already...
ders only tha ones dat other gente
quoted from me...so it shows wut i wrote earlier...


----------



## Lil Spanks

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Lil Spanks, SNAPPER818, *bring it............ :biggrin:*


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 7 2010, 09:23 PM~17723078
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Lil Spanks, SNAPPER818, ill be bringing it real soon*





> *..   :biggrin: *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 7 2010, 11:23 PM~17723078
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Lil Spanks, SNAPPER818, bring it............ :biggrin:
> *


*
oh its already been brought-en biatch! :angry:*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 7 2010, 10:28 PM~17723144
> *oh its already been brought-en biatch! :angry:
> *


 :0 :tears: :scrutinize: :happysad:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 7 2010, 11:29 PM~17723157
> *:0  :tears:  :scrutinize:  :happysad:
> *


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 7 2010, 09:21 PM~17723058
> *i deleted my shit already...
> ders only tha ones dat other gente
> quoted from me...so it shows wut i wrote earlier...
> *


i talked to casper...he told me to delete em....
and i had forget we had pm's...i texted david,so he noes
wut i wrote...in case he didnt read it...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jun 7 2010, 08:58 PM~17722809
> *wats up everybody my bad haven't been on here my
> internet got disconnected...and im sorry for not shipping
> snappers and moneymikes stuff,,ill be doing that 2morrow and will hit u guys up
> with a tracking number..and i dont no y u guys making a big deal on me wat about
> basher wen he took longer than me too ship to others..that's not ko0l but watevers
> dont need to talk about him..well im real sorry and ya im young but dont really care and u dont have to talk shit about the club or anything..because it has nothing to do with any of them..and ya my bad im sorry hit me up snapper and moneymike manana lates..
> *


i didnt noe about basher....n
me n yew already talked...tambien i talked to casper...


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 7 2010, 09:36 PM~17723242
> *i didnt noe about basher....n
> me n yew already talked...tambien i talked to casper...
> *


ya..wat did he say..


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 7 2010, 09:32 PM~17723197
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


danny where the hell u get these pics i bet u got a photo albums of random shit in your phone lol


----------



## SNAPPER818

ey lil-spanks if yewr talkin about justdeez's
12 inch...damn is sicc foo,if i was yew ill worried....


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jun 7 2010, 09:38 PM~17723271
> *ya..wat did he say..
> *


he told me to delete da coments i posted up...
and not to trip,kus you're gonna ship my plaque...


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 7 2010, 09:39 PM~17723289
> *ey lil-spanks if yewr talkin about justdeez's
> 12 inch...damn is sicc foo,if i was yew ill worried....
> *


i think justdeez should be worried..
took a good look at art's and his 12''
is some comp no joke.. :0


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 7 2010, 09:39 PM~17723284
> *danny where the hell u get these pics i bet u got a photo albums of random shit in your phone lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy+Jun 7 2010, 11:39 PM~17723284-->
> 
> 
> 
> danny where the hell u get these pics i bet u got a photo albums of random shit in your phone lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah man. i gets them from the googles
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SNAPPER818_@Jun 7 2010, 11:39 PM~17723289
> *ey lil-spanks if yewr talkin about justdeez's
> 12 inch...damn is sicc foo,if i was yew ill worried....
> *


nah, i think it would be close right now. but i'll pull back ahead of him  no ****


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 7 2010, 11:28 PM~17723144
> *oh its already been brought-en biatch! :angry:
> *


lmao from NATM


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 7 2010, 09:43 PM~17723334
> *nah man.  i gets them from the googles
> nah, i think it would be close right now.  but i'll pull back ahead of him   no ****
> *


dont get me wrong ur 12'' is
hella klean to but just think
art's has more detail to his.. :happysad:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 7 2010, 11:41 PM~17723315
> *he told me to delete da coments i posted up...
> and not to trip,kus you're gonna ship my plaque...
> *


tell casper he needs to do the same for dre. he ignores our calls. what cus I aint in t.a. no more we aint cool or something? 

to Casper:

Come on dog. been down since day one. dont do my fam like that.


----------



## cone_weezy

danny be worried naw ??? he got this lol :thumbsup:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jun 7 2010, 09:41 PM~17723317
> *i think justdeez should be worried..
> took a good look at art's and his 12''
> is some comp no joke.. :0
> *


it might be....but jussdeez's 12 inch
is fuccen sicc...juss wait till he post up flliccas
art might not have a chance...nomas wait till u see it,with.... :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy

yo danny u can use my display to top it off lol haha


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 7 2010, 09:46 PM~17723375
> *it might be....but jussdeez's 12 inch
> is fuccen sicc...juss wait till he post up flliccas
> art might not have a chance...nomas wait till u see it,with.... :biggrin:
> *


ight kool cant wait'
to see his pics..
because therey comp. now :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by west_13+Jun 7 2010, 11:44 PM~17723347-->
> 
> 
> 
> dont get me wrong ur 12'' is
> hella klean to but just think
> art's has more detail to his.. :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 11:46 PM~17723370
> *danny be worried naw ??? he got this lol  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SNAPPER818_@Jun 7 2010, 11:46 PM~17723375
> *it might be....but jussdeez's 12 inch
> is fuccen sicc...juss wait till he post up flliccas
> art might not have a chance...nomas wait till u see it,with.... :biggrin:
> *



i hella like arts bike. bitch came out nice. but i got a few secret weapons that are just sitting around. weezy and snapper seen a couple of the new pieces in the back of my car at the show. shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. dont tell nobody  


just waiting on a couple packages to show up from cali and NY. :wow:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 7 2010, 09:50 PM~17723410
> *i hella like arts bike.  bitch came out nice.  but i got a few secret weapons that are just sitting around.  weezy and snapper seen a couple of the new pieces in the back of my car at the show.  shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.  dont tell nobody
> just waiting on a couple packages to show up from cali and NY. :wow:
> *


ur secrets stay with me ...  cant wait to see it finish


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 7 2010, 09:50 PM~17723410
> *i hella like arts bike.  bitch came out nice.  but i got a few secret weapons that are just sitting around.  weezy and snapper seen a couple of the new pieces in the back of my car at the show.  shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.  dont tell nobody
> just waiting on a couple packages to show up from cali and NY. :wow:
> *


 k kool cant wait to see some pics..


----------



## west_13

ight lates every body im logging out.


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Jun 7 2010, 09:50 PM~17723410-->
> 
> 
> 
> i hella like arts bike.  bitch came out nice.  but i got a few secret weapons that are just sitting around.  weezy and snapper seen a couple of the new pieces in the back of my car at the show.  shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.  dont tell nobody
> just waiting on a couple packages to show up from cali and NY. :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cone_weezy_@Jun 7 2010, 09:53 PM~17723441
> *ur secrets stay with me ...   cant wait to see it finish
> *


 yewr secrete stays with me too dawg,dont tripp...
juss like weezy said...cant wait till its finished...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jun 7 2010, 09:54 PM~17723457
> *ight lates every body im logging out.
> *


lates... ship it foo,dont forget...


----------



## cone_weezy

wats up pimpin


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 7 2010, 09:59 PM~17723534
> *wats up pimpin
> *


he left...


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 7 2010, 07:42 PM~17722640
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jun 7 2010, 12:32 PM~17718327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


esta hyna sta mas firme que WOW


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 7 2010, 10:31 PM~17723902
> *esta hyna sta mas firme que WOW
> *


yeah from da pic dat ruca looks bomb...
if i was at dat show i would've bin da 1st to spit game... :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 7 2010, 06:12 PM~17720712
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: .
> 
> wtf he burning you too??  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


Basher shut up foo serio u took months to pay Oso from Lompoc for the bike u bought off him so don't start pointing fingers talking shit when u're the same... homeboy already apoloyise he lagged to ship the stuff n that's it he was going thru sum pedo and couldn't ship em, so before ppl start talking shit they better handle it with him and not puttin' they're shit on blast like little kids do.. let's just get over this and move on... hope everything goes back to normal..


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jun 7 2010, 11:55 PM~17724501
> *Basher shut up foo serio u took months to pay Oso from Lompoc for the bike u bought off him so don't start pointing fingers talking shit when u're the same... homeboy already apoloyise he lagged to ship the stuff n that's it he was going thru sum pedo and couldn't ship em, so before ppl start talking shit they better handle it with him and not puttin' they're shit on blast like little kids do.. let's just get over this and move on... hope everything goes back to normal..
> *


you got a pm


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jun 7 2010, 11:55 PM~17724501
> *Basher shut up foo serio u took months to pay Oso from Lompoc for the bike u bought off him so don't start pointing fingers talking shit when u're the same... homeboy already apoloyise he lagged to ship the stuff n that's it he was going thru sum pedo and couldn't ship em, so before ppl start talking shit they better handle it with him and not puttin' they're shit on blast like little kids do.. let's just get over this and move on... hope everything goes back to normal..
> *


foo....i texted him da same shit i posted up...
at the same tyme i posted up  dont trip foo,
we talked already,same as kasper...no hay pedo...
and it will go bacc to normal...well atleast on my part...


----------



## l1l_b1rd

wats up ninjas


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by l1l_b1rd_@Jun 8 2010, 10:21 AM~17727261
> *wats up ninjas
> *


chillen like a villan, didnt see you on sunday :happysad:


----------



## $moneymike$

So wassup west_13 u got that tracking #? :angry: :angry:


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 8 2010, 09:29 AM~17727342
> *chillen like a villan, didnt see you on sunday  :happysad:
> *


i said wats up 2 u like 3 times :wave:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by l1l_b1rd_@Jun 8 2010, 01:31 PM~17728997
> *i said wats up 2 u like 3 times :wave:
> *


oh shhit foreals?? didnt recognize you then lol


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by $moneymike$_@Jun 8 2010, 10:37 AM~17727402
> *So wassup west_13 u got that tracking #? :angry:  :angry:
> *


ey ese...handle yewr pedo with west13 by pm's....


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 7 2010, 10:21 PM~17723058
> *i deleted my shit already...
> ders only tha ones dat other gente
> quoted from me...so it shows wut i wrote earlier...
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 7 2010, 10:50 PM~17723410
> *i hella like arts bike.  bitch came out nice.  but i got a few secret weapons that are just sitting around.  weezy and snapper seen a couple of the new pieces in the back of my car at the show.  shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.  dont tell nobody
> just waiting on a couple packages to show up from cali and NY. :wow:
> *


im comong bish  :biggrin: to gtive hug in nov.....  :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 8 2010, 10:30 PM~17732814
> *im comong bish   :biggrin:  to gtive hug in nov.....   :biggrin:
> *


better bring a thick sweater. cus im gonna crush you! (maybe a lil ****)






















































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 8 2010, 08:28 PM~17732798
> *thanks bro
> *


simon homie no hay pedo...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 8 2010, 09:49 PM~17733044
> *better bring a thick sweater.  cus im gonna crush you!  (maybe a lil ****)
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :run:


----------



## cone_weezy

wats up snapper what u been up to homie


----------



## SNAPPER818

wassup weezy....
nada homie,juss chillin...
watchin south-park...and yew?


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 8 2010, 09:08 PM~17733323
> *wassup weezy....
> nada homie,juss chillin...
> watchin south-park...and yew?
> *


me just chillin watching tv bored as hell.... when u gonna hit up another show


----------



## SNAPPER818

me too dawg...i dont noe homie,
i gotta wait and see wut comes up...
i wanna see my competion,i got sum ideas...


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 8 2010, 09:18 PM~17733498
> *me too dawg...i dont noe homie,
> i gotta wait and see wut comes up...
> i wanna see my competion,i got sum ideas...
> *


o yeah ? ...... me too i got a few tricks up my sleeves it going to required more money an time  my bike should be ready for march 2011 tour kinda dispointed cause i had my bike set for this yr show but it all good though


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 8 2010, 09:25 PM~17733571
> *o yeah  ? ...... me too i got a few tricks up my sleeves  it going to required more money an time   my bike should be ready for march 2011 tour  kinda dispointed cause i had my bike set for this yr show but it all good  though
> *



serio?damn dawg,i was thinkin da same about my bike....
till next year :yessad: ....


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 8 2010, 01:33 PM~17729542
> *oh shhit foreals?? didnt recognize you then  lol
> *


its all good playa


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by l1l_b1rd_@Jun 8 2010, 10:26 PM~17734585
> *its all good playa
> *


:wave:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by l1l_b1rd_@Jun 8 2010, 11:26 PM~17734585
> *its all good playa
> *


nvm i remeber now lol :happysad:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 9 2010, 07:15 AM~17736425
> *nvm i remeber now lol  :happysad:
> *


were u that excted about seein me u forgot who u saw that day


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 8 2010, 09:29 PM~17733624
> *serio?damn dawg,i was thinkin da same about my bike....
> till next year :yessad: ....
> *


yea i hope i have everything done by then  ...shit im here at work i got so bored i started to pinstrip lol


----------



## $moneymike$

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 8 2010, 08:25 PM~17732776
> *ey ese...handle yewr pedo with west13 by pm's....
> *


I would if he would answer my pm's all he's doing is giving me the run around!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 9 2010, 11:32 AM~17738169
> *were u that excted about seein me u forgot who u saw that day
> *


 :yes: :naughty:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 8 2010, 07:44 AM~17725941
> *foo....i texted him da same shit i posted up...
> at the same tyme i posted up  dont trip foo,
> we talked already,same as kasper...no hay pedo...
> and it will go bacc to normal...well atleast on my part...
> *


Alrite it's all good don't trip... how u been, how's Texas?


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 9 2010, 12:50 PM~17738833
> *yea i hope i have everything done by then  ...shit im here at work i got so bored i started to pinstrip lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha...dis foo,wen i get bore at work i start taggin(carvin on tha metal)
but last tyme i did dat tha machine caught my fingers n smashed dem.....
i was fuccen mad,but den i started laffin....since den i try to keep my self bussy, 
so it wont happen again....


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jun 10 2010, 10:47 AM~17749070
> *Alrite it's all good don't trip... how u been, how's Texas?
> *


is way more chill den da valley(818)....since i bin here i havent heard no gun shots,no gethobyrds and almost no ambulance....since i bin here i neverbin hit-up...
da only pedo is dat i seen gente sportin camisas dat say northside...dat shit gets me mad foo,dis week imma get a taca dat says SOUTH S1D3....imma go off on any mothafuccer i see sportin "n"....other den dat is kewl...how yew bin dawgy?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 10 2010, 03:57 PM~17750623
> *is way more chill den da valley(818)....since i bin here i havent heard no gun shots,no gethobyrds and almost no ambulance....since i bin here i neverbin hit-up...
> da only pedo is dat i seen gente sportin camisas dat say northside...dat shit gets me mad foo,dis week imma get a taca dat says SOUTH S1D3....imma go off on any mothafuccer i see sportin "n"....other den dat is kewl...how yew bin dawgy?
> *


hahahaha. i told you fool. that stuff dont mean the same thing out here. hahahaha.


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 10 2010, 01:57 PM~17750623
> *is way more chill den da valley(818)....since i bin here i havent heard no gun shots,no gethobyrds and almost no ambulance....since i bin here i neverbin hit-up...
> da only pedo is dat i seen gente sportin camisas dat say northside...dat shit gets me mad foo,dis week imma get a taca dat says SOUTH S1D3....imma go off on any mothafuccer i see sportin "n"....other den dat is kewl...how yew bin dawgy?
> *


hey hey im gonna sport a northside insee what you do haha just kiddig i dont wear shit like that


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 10 2010, 01:57 PM~17750623
> *is way more chill den da valley(818)....since i bin here i havent heard no gun shots,no gethobyrds and almost no ambulance....since i bin here i neverbin hit-up...
> da only pedo is dat i seen gente sportin camisas dat say northside...dat shit gets me mad foo,dis week imma get a taca dat says SOUTH S1D3....imma go off on any mothafuccer i see sportin "n"....other den dat is kewl...how yew bin dawgy?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 10 2010, 01:50 PM~17750581
> *haha...dis foo,wen i get bore at work i start taggin(carvin on tha metal)
> but last tyme i did dat tha machine caught my fingers n smashed dem.....
> i was fuccen mad,but den i started laffin....since den i try to keep my self bussy,
> so it wont happen again....
> *


i couldnt help it if there markers n pencils around i take advantage of it lol beside i did my job right the first time so i had a lil spare time to chill :biggrin:


----------



## ljlow82

say homies dose any one have renas number from the san anto tx chapter


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Jun 10 2010, 04:07 PM~17751203
> *say homies dose any one have renas number from the san anto tx chapter
> *


there is no texas


----------



## ljlow82

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 10 2010, 09:27 PM~17754956
> *there is no texas
> *


he said he was with yall had shirts and that was it was to of them one with a 26in and a 20in bike :nicoderm: :dunno:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 10 2010, 08:27 PM~17754956
> *there is no texas
> *


i thought san antonio was still in?


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 10 2010, 02:11 PM~17750718
> *hahahaha.  i told you fool.  that stuff dont mean the same thing out here.  hahahaha.
> *


yeah yew told me...but i didnt get yew....
and im still lost...  :dunno:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 10 2010, 02:39 PM~17750982
> *hey hey im gonna sport a northside  insee what you do haha just kiddig i dont wear shit like that
> *


damn dawgy.... :angry: 
dont play like dat...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 10 2010, 02:43 PM~17751012
> *i couldnt help it if there markers n pencils around i take advantage of it lol beside i did my job right the first time so i had a lil spare time to chill  :biggrin:
> *


yeah foo me too,i did my job,and while da machine was jammed with papers,
i started taggin,carvin on a metal table,den sum lady fixxed tha machine,made it run and it caught my finger....but yeah foo i get yew...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Jun 10 2010, 03:07 PM~17751203
> *say homies dose any one have renas number from the san anto tx chapter
> *


ey let me noe who yewr homeboy is...
i moved to texas(pasadena)a few months ago,
im tryin to bring bacc up tha texas chapter...i was in da So-Cal chap...
i juss remember...san anto aint close to were im at huh?


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 10 2010, 09:27 PM~17754956
> *there is no texas
> *


not yet...der will be again...
keep in mind i talked to casper
not dat long ago,and he said its kewl if
i bring bacc up tha texas chapter...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 10 2010, 10:50 PM~17755846
> *i thought san antonio was still in?
> *


wassup stilo... uffin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 4 2010, 01:45 PM~17697024
> *wassup oso....wuts craccin perro
> *


was up snapper what u been up to homie? iv just been kicking it blazing and working on the ranfla :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 11 2010, 01:55 AM~17757281
> *wassup stilo... uffin:
> *


q-vo homie just chillen n u


----------



## ljlow82

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 11 2010, 02:50 AM~17757271
> *ey let me noe who yewr homeboy is...
> i moved to texas(pasadena)a few months ago,
> im tryin to bring bacc up tha texas chapter...i was in da So-Cal chap...
> i juss remember...san anto aint close to were im at huh?
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: his name was rena homie thats i got sorry


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 11 2010, 02:50 AM~17757271
> *ey let me noe who yewr homeboy is...
> i moved to texas(pasadena)a few months ago,
> im tryin to bring bacc up tha texas chapter...i was in da So-Cal chap...
> i juss remember...san anto aint close to were im at huh?
> *


san antonio is four hrs away from you snapper


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jun 11 2010, 09:15 AM~17758943
> *was up snapper what u been up to homie? iv just been kicking it blazing and working on the ranfla :biggrin:
> *


dats firme...i bin workin and drinkin,sum tymes blazin tambien...
im workin on my bike....other den dat nada homie...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 11 2010, 10:35 AM~17759576
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ey weezy...is dis close to wer i leave?


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 11 2010, 11:39 AM~17760135
> *q-vo homie just chillen n u
> *


got home from my jale like 30 minutes ago,
other den that nada...nomas chillin tambien....


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Jun 11 2010, 04:34 PM~17762581
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: his name was rena homie thats i got sorry
> *


  orale pues...thanks anyways,
ey yew noe dre?i think dey were in da same chap...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 11 2010, 04:42 PM~17762622
> *san antonio is four hrs away from you snapper
> *


orale homie grasias...wen i was in clecha i was 
always high n spittin game at hoodrats,so i never paid 
attention,so i dont noe about citys,states or countrys im close too.... :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 11 2010, 06:17 PM~17763309
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  wassup desire...nice flica :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 11 2010, 07:17 PM~17763309
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

*from the crusie night*


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 12 2010, 09:15 PM~17771075
> *from the crusie night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yewr ranfla looks sicc :thumbsup:
u got a close up of tha rims?


----------



## dragonwars

any1 coming to our show july 3 to help out


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by dragonwars_@Jun 13 2010, 12:20 PM~17774578
> *any1 coming to our  show july 3 to help out
> *


what show?? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## dragonwars




----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 13 2010, 12:57 PM~17774733
> *what show??  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


  yall ready kno this


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by l1l_b1rd_@Jun 13 2010, 03:06 PM~17775062
> * yall ready kno this
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by dragonwars_@Jun 13 2010, 11:20 AM~17774578
> *any1 coming to our  show july 3 to help out
> *


  we'll be there bright and early


----------



## dragonwars

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 13 2010, 03:21 PM~17775406
> * we'll be there bright and early
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dragonwars

whos going to the dance


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by dragonwars_@Jun 13 2010, 02:25 PM~17775420
> *whos going to the dance
> *


:wave: spendin the night there.... how was san bernadino?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 13 2010, 04:33 PM~17775457
> *:wave: spendin the night there.... how was san bernadino?
> *


 :0


----------



## dragonwars

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 13 2010, 03:33 PM~17775457
> *:wave: spendin the night there.... how was san bernadino?
> *


it was good but hot. spending the night watch out :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by dragonwars_@Jun 13 2010, 04:55 PM~17775579
> *it was good but hot. spending the night watch out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## dragonwars

where do you find dat shit?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 13 2010, 02:57 PM~17775589
> *:uh:
> *


arts **** he has alot of pics like that


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by dragonwars_@Jun 13 2010, 02:00 PM~17775042
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:nosad: damn i wish i could go....
ey is dis robert?


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 13 2010, 04:33 PM~17775798
> *arts **** he has alot of pics like that
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by l1l_b1rd_@Jun 13 2010, 02:06 PM~17775062
> * yall ready kno this
> *


now i do :cheesy:


----------



## dragonwars

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 14 2010, 06:20 AM~17780374
> *:nosad: damn i wish i could go....
> ey is dis robert?
> *


ya it is


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by dragonwars_@Jun 14 2010, 01:14 PM~17783501
> *ya it is
> *


wassup homes...
rememer me?
lil snapper,da bald foo
with a vigote and a goat-t....
same chapter basher was in....


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 14 2010, 05:22 AM~17780381
> *:rofl: :rofl:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

la dorada


----------



## dragonwars

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 14 2010, 06:44 PM~17786511
> *wassup homes...
> rememer me?
> lil snapper,da bald foo
> with a vigote and a goat-t....
> same chapter basher was in....
> *


ya i remember 2 bad u cant come it shuld be a good show


----------



## BASH3R

*heres a pic of casper rolling to a show * :0


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 15 2010, 04:03 PM~17795902
> *la dorada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice....


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by dragonwars_@Jun 15 2010, 07:31 PM~17797719
> *ya i remember 2 bad u cant come it shuld be a good show
> *


yeah i bet...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 15 2010, 08:16 PM~17798142
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres a pic of casper rolling to a show  :0
> *


 :roflmao: yeah i remember...:roflmao: lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 15 2010, 09:16 PM~17798142
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres a pic of casper rolling to a show  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SNAPPER818

texas chapter comin soon....


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 15 2010, 08:39 PM~17799279
> *texas chapter comin soon....
> *


 :wow:


----------



## erick323

:nicoderm:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 15 2010, 04:03 PM~17795902
> *la dorada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE RIDE


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 16 2010, 01:02 PM~17805779
> *NICE RIDE
> *


it took the homie all day saturday to get it clean


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 16 2010, 11:54 PM~17811794
> *it took the homie all day saturday to get it clean
> *


DID HE PLACED AT SB???


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 16 2010, 11:45 AM~17804534
> *:wow:
> *


dats rite...  
wutchu bin upto homie?


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Jun 16 2010, 01:33 PM~17805490
> *:nicoderm:
> *


wassup eric...


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 17 2010, 04:40 AM~17812760
> *wassup eric...
> *


WASS-UP SNAPPER WHAT U BEEN UP TO


----------



## Lil Spanks

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=17810962


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## socios b.c. prez

:|


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Jun 17 2010, 02:33 PM~17817243
> *WASS-UP SNAPPER WHAT U BEEN UP TO
> *


not much homie...
nomas chillin,
and you?


----------



## SNAPPER818

ey have you foos
seen da page tha syked1 made?
talkin shit about west-13,a club member...
i post it up a few coments,ill juss have to wait and C wassup
ohhh and if you foos dont noe,me and west13 are firme now, i was juss 
goin tru sum shit at da tyme i was talkin shit to him....


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 18 2010, 01:01 AM~17821981
> *not much homie...
> nomas chillin,
> and you?
> *


same here not much to do but trying to work for da fam


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Jun 18 2010, 12:45 PM~17825208
> *same here not much to do but trying to work for da fam
> *


yeah i get yew...


----------



## BoOtZ323




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Jun 18 2010, 01:58 PM~17825703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammm where was this at?? i wanna see how that weros trike came out :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 18 2010, 04:12 PM~17825791
> *dammm where was this at?? i wanna see how that weros trike came out  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


we were at the tweedy mile far rite here in south gate n fukken wero was charging ppl to take a pic on his bike hahahah


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Jun 18 2010, 02:21 PM~17825827
> *we were at the tweedy mile far rite here in south gate n fukken wero was charging ppl to take a pic on his bike hahahah
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 18 2010, 04:25 PM~17825851
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you now how wero is n its still ride able so we were just cruzin


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Jun 18 2010, 02:33 PM~17825900
> *you now how wero is n its still ride able so we were just cruzin
> *


thats whats up :biggrin: 
tell him that i wana see how it turned out, from the pics it looks siick, it looks orange with a touch of purple right??


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 18 2010, 04:46 PM~17826015
> *thats whats up  :biggrin:
> tell him that i wana see how it turned out, from the pics it looks siick, it looks orange with a touch of purple right??
> *


yea it has orange n purple he said some gay shit lik purple is the new black idk wtf he ment with that but it look clean he just need some face parts pinstriping n airbrushing n n then he should b done :biggrin:


----------



## erick323

:drama:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Jun 18 2010, 02:58 PM~17826142
> *yea it has orange n purple he said some gay shit lik purple is the new black idk wtf he ment with that but it look clean he just need some face parts pinstriping n airbrushing n n then he should b done  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
tell him that if he still wants those arrow forks :biggrin:


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 18 2010, 06:17 PM~17826809
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> tell him that if he still wants those arrow forks  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha ill let him now to see was up cuz he could use them


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Jun 18 2010, 01:58 PM~17825703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wussup boots....
weros 20" looks sicc...
i didnt noe he re-did it...


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 19 2010, 06:06 AM~17830633
> *wussup boots....
> weros 20" looks sicc...
> i didnt noe he re-did it...
> *


wat up snapper n yea thatz y he had da purple frame as a two wheeler


----------



## HOMEGROWN760




----------



## Lil Spanks

*I WOULD LIKE TO SEE THE ALMOST ALL THE BIKE FROM EACH CHAPTER REP AT THE SHOW...UNDERCONSTRUCTION OR NOT...*


----------



## BASH3R

> *=Lil Spanks,Jun 19 2010, 05:48 PM~17834357]
> I WOULD LIKE TO SEE THE ALMOST ALL THE BIKE FROM EACH CHAPTER REP AT THE SHOW...UNDERCONSTRUCTION OR NOT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i thaught there was only a so. cal chapter :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

The bikes we have....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 19 2010, 05:48 PM~17834357
> *I WOULD LIKE TO SEE THE ALMOST ALL THE BIKE FROM EACH CHAPTER REP AT THE SHOW...UNDERCONSTRUCTION OR NOT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 20 2010, 05:10 PM~17839901
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


  ...i got someting in the mail  ..for the twlight bike


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 19 2010, 05:48 PM~17834357
> *I WOULD LIKE TO SEE THE ALMOST ALL THE BIKE FROM EACH CHAPTER REP AT THE SHOW...UNDERCONSTRUCTION OR NOT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u didnt come to ours


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 20 2010, 04:12 PM~17839912
> * ...i got someting in the mail   ..for the twlight bike
> *


great


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## 81.7.TX.

Casper I want my mirrors!! You are making the club look bad!! :angry:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Jun 19 2010, 10:28 AM~17831990
> *wat up snapper n yea thatz y he had da purple frame as a two wheeler
> *


i tought tha prurple frame was yours...
isnt tha purple frame in tha pic a street?all twisted?


----------



## syked1

sorry guys but i see west was on a bit ago... whats the deal? hell if some1 gets this shit delt with i may be even willing to hook them up with something for the troubles - im out $280 and a air kit of about $150 so he got me for $430 about... 

jason chesterman aka syked1 
tel: 514-369-6170
#5-4660 Grand BLVD
Montreal, Quebec, Canada
H4B2X9

peace


----------



## syked1

thx to snapper for trying to help out


----------



## Lil Spanks

dont forget this weekend so.cal members....the klique car show


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 21 2010, 08:22 PM~17850314
> *thx to snapper for trying to help out
> *


  no problem homie,like i said earlier
we're on tha same club,so we try to help out eachother...

pm-send


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 21 2010, 10:39 PM~17850580
> * no problem homie,like i said earlier
> we're on tha same club,so we try to help out eachother...
> 
> pm-send
> *


tell casper to give u the mirrors. that some bullshit. we get out the club and he starts trippen as if we aint boys no more. :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jun 20 2010, 11:22 PM~17842646
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wasnt dis at imperial-cc show?09?


----------



## cone_weezy

wud up snapper


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 21 2010, 10:05 PM~17850049
> *i tought tha prurple frame was yours...
> isnt tha purple frame in tha pic a street?all twisted?
> *


it is but im talkin about weros purple one da one he took to da picnic lol


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 21 2010, 10:41 PM~17850603
> *tell casper to give u the mirrors. that some bullshit.  we get out the club and he starts trippen as if we aint boys no more. :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


he was triping before we got out!! 1 of the many reasons we did!! :angry:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 22 2010, 06:33 AM~17853390
> *he was triping before we got out!! 1 of the many reasons we did!!  :angry:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jun 20 2010, 11:22 PM~17842646
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammm i miss it soo much  
............i miss you too artie :happysad:


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 21 2010, 10:05 PM~17850049
> *i tought tha prurple frame was yours...
> isnt tha purple frame in tha pic a street?all twisted?
> *
































this is his old purple frame i was tellin u about


----------



## syked1

i wanna say thx to casper for helping fix ish up about you know who :thumbsup: bro thanks


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 22 2010, 09:11 PM~17859971
> *i wanna say thx to casper for helping fix ish up about you know who :thumbsup: bro thanks
> *


And he cant ship me my mirrors he has had since mid march! :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 22 2010, 02:00 PM~17856278
> *dammm i miss it soo much
> ............i miss you too artie  :happysad:
> *


 xoxo..muahhhhh....lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:|


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

WHAT UP FELLAS !

THOUGHT I COME BY TO SHOW SOME LOVE ON 3 !


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 22 2010, 09:11 PM~17859971
> *i wanna say thx to casper for helping fix ish up about you know who :thumbsup: bro thanks
> *


*THAT IS SOME MOTHER FUCKIN BULLSHIT. CASPER YOU KNOW THATS FUCKED UP! *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 23 2010, 11:06 AM~17865985
> *xoxo..muahhhhh....lol
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: 



:biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 23 2010, 01:00 PM~17866831
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> :biggrin:
> *


Again


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 23 2010, 03:45 PM~17866736
> *THAT IS SOME MOTHER FUCKIN BULLSHIT. CASPER YOU KNOW THATS FUCKED UP!
> *


i know its none of my bizz, and i dont wanna sstick my nose in yr guys's stuff with him

hes not paying me if thats what your are meaning, he is just talkin with that person's folks to get shit str8


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 23 2010, 05:46 PM~17868366
> *i know its none of my bizz, and i dont wanna sstick my nose in yr guys's stuff with him
> 
> hes not paying me if thats what your are meaning, he is just talkin with that person's folks to get shit str8
> *


yes he cant pick up a phone over here.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 23 2010, 01:00 PM~17866831
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

lol dont worry your the main squeeze  
artie is the sancha im always talking about lol :happysad:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 23 2010, 07:29 PM~17870419
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> lol dont worry your the main squeeze
> artie is the sancha im always talking about lol :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 23 2010, 08:29 PM~17870419
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> lol dont worry your the main squeeze
> artie is the sancha im always talking about lol :happysad:
> *


     :boink:


----------



## Chucks

:drama:


----------



## erick323

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jun 23 2010, 02:07 PM~17866895
> *Again
> *


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 21 2010, 10:24 AM~17844934
> * Casper I want my mirrors!! You are making the club look bad!!  :angry:
> *


wassup dre...  
ull get tha mirrors homie,dont trip


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 21 2010, 08:41 PM~17850603
> *tell casper to give u the mirrors. that some bullshit.  we get out the club and he starts trippen as if we aint boys no more. :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


yeah imma tell him...
dont trip,you foos are still boys,
in tha club or out,we still kool....


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 21 2010, 09:21 PM~17851157
> *wud up snapper
> *


wassup weezy...
wut chu bin up to homie


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Jun 21 2010, 10:14 PM~17851616
> *it is but im talkin about weros purple one da one he took to da picnic lol
> *


oh yeah i remember...
la lil trike ke no?


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Jun 22 2010, 01:29 PM~17856494
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is his old purple frame i was tellin u about
> *


yeah i was at that show,
i met your brother rite there...
tha club took "most members"and wero took home tha trophy


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 23 2010, 07:15 AM~17864406
> *And he cant ship me my mirrors he has had since mid march!  :angry:
> *


damn... :wow: 
havin problems,but youll get em...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 23 2010, 11:56 AM~17866408
> *WHAT UP FELLAS !
> 
> THOUGHT I COME BY TO SHOW SOME LOVE ON 3 !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wut up homes...
clean ranfla...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 24 2010, 09:52 PM~17881234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 25 2010, 06:06 AM~17883408
> *damn... :wow:
> havin problems,but youll get em...
> *


Sup Snapper!!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 24 2010, 09:52 PM~17881234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 25 2010, 06:05 AM~17883405
> *yeah i was at that show,
> i met your brother rite there...
> tha club took "most members"and wero took home tha trophy
> *


yea my brother told me u were checkin out that on girl wearin pin wen she was bending over on weros bike


----------



## $moneymike$

Can anybody tell me how to get a hold of west_13(David Martinez) let me know if anybody can help me out.


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## syked1

wheres casper at, now i aint got a hold of him since tuesday and need to know whats goin on with that lil shit


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 25 2010, 05:53 AM~17883626
> *Sup Snapper!!
> *


sup homie,
imma get my 
taca in tha mornin...
oder den dat nada is new...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Jun 25 2010, 08:26 AM~17884313
> *yea my brother told me u were checkin out that on girl wearin pin wen she was bending over on weros bike
> *


oh you mean tha 1 with tha drawn-in eyebrows?
hell yeah foo,me and monchis couldnt stop
checkin da girl out,she looked fuken bomb....


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by $moneymike$_@Jun 25 2010, 07:03 PM~17888946
> *Can anybody tell me how to get a hold of west_13(David Martinez) let me know if anybody can help me out.
> *


pm send...


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 28 2010, 02:18 AM~17904195
> *oh you mean tha 1 with tha drawn-in eyebrows?
> hell yeah foo,me and monchis couldnt stop
> checkin da girl out,she looked fuken bomb....
> *


i hear my brother told me i was lik dam did they atleast try to talk to her or something lol


----------



## $moneymike$

Hey gracias snapper I talked to casper today n hopefully I will get my stuff soon.


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 28 2010, 12:19 AM~17904198
> *pm send...
> *


hey snapper, i boxed up your pedals today, ready to ship out tomorow...


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## cone_weezy

wud up snapper how u ben homie havent heard from u n awhile


----------



## SNAPPER818

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SNAPPER818, ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~


ke onda monchis?


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 28 2010, 10:49 PM~17913519
> *wud up snapper how u ben homie havent heard from u n awhile
> *


wassup weezy...
yeah homie last week at work was bussy...
so i didnt logged on as much as i usually do...how yew bin dawgy?


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 28 2010, 10:22 PM~17913296
> *hey snapper, i boxed up your pedals today, ready to ship out tomorow...
> *


alrite homie...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by $moneymike$_@Jun 28 2010, 06:48 PM~17910859
> *Hey gracias snapper I talked to casper today n hopefully I will get my stuff soon.
> *


alrite g...
no hay pedo


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 28 2010, 11:07 PM~17913627
> *wassup weezy...
> yeah homie last week at work was bussy...
> so i didnt logged on as much as i usually do...how yew bin dawgy?
> *


 i been good homie just working an chillin at da casa to fuckin hot to anything lol...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Jun 28 2010, 01:21 AM~17904390
> *i hear my brother told me i was lik dam did they atleast try to talk to her or something lol
> *


haha...honestly,i didnt think she would go for me,so i didnt even tried...dont get me wronge homie,i luv easy hoodrats,ask casper or monchis,dey seen me spittin game at a hyna wen we get sumthing to eat,outside da show,her and her homegirl ended up followin us bacc to da show,even got her number...too-bad i had a ruca at that tyme she found her # den erased it...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 28 2010, 11:11 PM~17913660
> *i been good homie just working an chillin at da casa to fuckin hot to anything  lol...
> *


hellyeah...its fukcen hot outside...
i went to buy frajos down da blokc and once
i got bakc home i was pourin sweat...it wasnt even 10 minutes...


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 28 2010, 11:15 PM~17913704
> *haha...honestly,i didnt think she would go for me,so i didnt even tried...dont get me wronge homie,i hoodrats,ask casper or monchis,dey seen me spittin game at a hyna wen we get sumthing to eat,outside da show,her and her homegirl ended up followin us bacc to da show,even got her number...too-bad i had a ruca at that tyme she found her # den erased it...
> *


 :roflmao: thats why u put it under a guy name gotta b slick


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 25 2010, 07:31 AM~17883742
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SUP WITH CHU BASH


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 28 2010, 11:20 PM~17913746
> *:roflmao:  thats why u put it under a guy name gotta b slick
> *


...yewr rite...
i didnt think of dat...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 28 2010, 11:15 PM~17913704
> *haha...honestly,i didnt think she would go for me,so i didnt even tried...dont get me wronge homie,i luv easy hoodrats,ask casper or monchis,dey seen me spittin game at a hyna wen we get sumthing to eat,outside da show,her and her homegirl ended up followin us bacc to da show,even got her number...too-bad i had a ruca at that tyme she found her # den erased it...
> *


at a difrent show...
in san-fernando...i looked over 
my shoulder almost every minute,i tought sum1
was gonna recognise me,and ill end up gettin caught slippin


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 29 2010, 01:15 AM~17913704
> *haha...honestly,i didnt think she would go for me,so i didnt even tried...dont get me wronge homie,i luv easy hoodrats,ask casper or monchis,dey seen me spittin game at a hyna wen we get sumthing to eat,outside da show,her and her homegirl ended up followin us bacc to da show,even got her number...too-bad i had a ruca at that tyme she found her # den erased it...
> *


lol damm watch out snapper n yea u should of but a guys name lol but owell u now ther will b more


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Jun 28 2010, 11:29 PM~17913829
> *lol damm watch out snapper n yea u should of but a guys name lol but owell u now ther will b more
> *


...simon homie,dey'll be more...


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 29 2010, 01:36 AM~17913877
> *...simon homie,dey'll be more...
> *


yea so hows texas?


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## syked1

still no word on my end from Casper since a week ago / nor the other fool or his parents ??? i dont like to put peeps on blast and its kinda sad to see, sorry guys i know you are some good cats, but this dude is seriously hurtin the rep and any other things that others are lookin for from other dudes thats not my bizz either, but thats kinda sketchy too no? a club with a good rep get ruined by this kid who cant count and apparently has a problem with lying. just pass the word to those who need to know that a lil phone call could be appreciated or a email or a PM something for a status update...

cheers guys

jay


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 29 2010, 09:38 PM~17921976
> *still no word on my end from Casper since a week ago / nor the other fool or his parents ??? i dont like to put peeps on blast and its kinda sad to see, sorry guys i know you are some good cats, but this dude is seriously hurtin the rep and any other things that others are lookin for from other dudes thats not my bizz either, but thats kinda sketchy too no? a club with a good rep get ruined by this kid who cant count and apparently has a problem with lying. just pass the word to those who need to know that a lil phone call could be appreciated or a email or a PM something for a status update...
> 
> cheers guys
> 
> jay
> *


ill try my best to find whats happin...ill keep you posted


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Jun 29 2010, 08:33 PM~17921922
> *yea so hows texas?
> *


well chapter wise it aint really crakcin at this moment...
wen i hit tha streets i dont see gente on lowriders...i uss gotta wait


----------



## syked1

thx snapper


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 29 2010, 08:38 PM~17921976
> *still no word on my end from Casper since a week ago / nor the other fool or his parents ??? i dont like to put peeps on blast and its kinda sad to see, sorry guys i know you are some good cats, but this dude is seriously hurtin the rep and any other things that others are lookin for from other dudes thats not my bizz either, but thats kinda sketchy too no? a club with a good rep get ruined by this kid who cant count and apparently has a problem with lying. just pass the word to those who need to know that a lil phone call could be appreciated or a email or a PM something for a status update...
> 
> cheers guys
> 
> jay
> *


i told west ill put in sum feria,
and told him to hit me up...about 2 days ago,
but he never did...art see wassup,ill hit up casper....


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 29 2010, 09:24 PM~17922464
> *thx snapper
> *


  is kewl...


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 30 2010, 12:24 AM~17922470
> *i told west ill put in sum feria,
> and told him to hit me up...about 2 days ago,
> but he never did...art see wassup,ill hit up casper....
> *


ya west pm me about 4-5 days ago sayin i gave him a way lower price like $168 for all that shit and so i had to set him str8 and hes like oh ya damn, when i said i was speakin to casper he started to realize maybe he was in big doo-doo


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 30 2010, 12:27 AM~17922520
> *ya west pm me about 4-5 days ago sayin i gave him a way lower price like $168 for all that shit and so i had to set him str8 and hes like oh ya damn, when i said i was speakin to casper he started to realize maybe he was in big doo-doo
> *


and on top i was supposed to make more parts so like yea not happening with nothing but cash in hand before even lookin at it, and if i take back the parts from him i still have to charge him something for the fukin around, and try to dump them


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 29 2010, 09:27 PM~17922520
> *ya west pm me about 4-5 days ago sayin i gave him a way lower price like $168 for all that shit and so i had to set him str8 and hes like oh ya damn, when i said i was speakin to casper he started to realize maybe he was in big doo-doo
> *


yeah i get you....this shit will get str8....
since we gotta handle other den west,juss give us sum tyme...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 29 2010, 09:29 PM~17922543
> *and on top i was supposed to make more parts so like yea not happening with nothing but cash in hand before even lookin at it, and if i take back the parts from him i still have to charge him something for the fukin around, and try to dump them
> *


well about tha other parts juss do wut chu gotta do...


----------



## cone_weezy

say snap u still want me to hold that birdcage post for you


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 30 2010, 12:31 AM~17922584
> *well about tha other parts juss do wut chu gotta do...
> *


yeah they r an after thought, just need to get this settled, cause credit is only good for so long and so fast to keep up with


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 29 2010, 09:32 PM~17922590
> *say  snap u still want me to hold that birdcage post for you
> *


oh shit....ey homie i forgot...
well im thinkin about a face 1....
dispensa homie i forgot...juss sell it...


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 29 2010, 09:38 PM~17922682
> *oh shit....ey homie i forgot...
> well im thinkin about a face 1....
> dispensa homie i forgot...juss sell it...
> *


lol alright cool.... u get any new ideas for your frame


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 29 2010, 09:40 PM~17922700
> *lol alright  cool.... u get any new ideas for your frame
> *


well for tha frame nah...
but for tha parts yeah...did u get my tx mesage?


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 29 2010, 09:52 PM~17922830
> *well for tha frame nah...
> but for tha parts yeah...did u get my tx mesage?
> *


naw i didnt get your text.........if u want me to draw up sum parts for you let me know u know i get down on the drawings like that sprocket i showed u my design :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 29 2010, 09:58 PM~17922900
> *naw i didnt get your text.........if u want me to draw up sum parts for you let me know u know i get down on the drawings like that sprocket i showed u  my design  :biggrin:
> *


hellyeah u get down on desingin...
well i heard a faced seat would look good,but
i dont remember how dey look,casper told me to chekc out
rec's problemas old faced seat,juss to get an idea...u noe how it looks?


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 29 2010, 10:09 PM~17923027
> *hellyeah u get down on desingin...
> well i heard a faced seat would look good,but
> i dont remember how dey look,casper told me to chekc out
> rec's problemas old faced seat,juss to get an idea...u noe how it looks?
> *


i sent you a pic to your phone ......seat are easy to make i can sketch u up one an have deez cad it up for you


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 29 2010, 10:23 PM~17923209
> *i sent you a pic to your phone ......seat are easy to make  i can sketch u up one an have deez cad it up for you
> *


sounds good,but im low on feria ritenow...
my bro "snapper"im lil snapper is comin to town,
so yew noe,imma spend sum cash with dat foo rite here


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 29 2010, 10:41 PM~17923423
> *sounds good,but im low on feria ritenow...
> my bro "snapper"im lil snapper is comin to town,
> so yew noe,imma spend sum cash with dat foo rite here
> *


lol it all good homie family first  then bike


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 29 2010, 10:44 PM~17923464
> *lol it all good homie  family first    then bike
> *


simon...dats rite


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 29 2010, 08:38 PM~17921976
> *still no word on my end from Casper since a week ago / nor the other fool or his parents ??? i dont like to put peeps on blast and its kinda sad to see, sorry guys i know you are some good cats, but this dude is seriously hurtin the rep and any other things that others are lookin for from other dudes thats not my bizz either, but thats kinda sketchy too no? a club with a good rep get ruined by this kid who cant count and apparently has a problem with lying. just pass the word to those who need to know that a lil phone call could be appreciated or a email or a PM something for a status update...
> 
> cheers guys
> 
> jay
> *


i told casper you said u called him and he didnt picc up,
he said he called you but you didnt picc up either...


----------



## SNAPPER818

ey were da homies at?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 30 2010, 10:48 PM~17930937
> *i told casper you said u called him and he didnt picc up,
> he said he called you but you didnt picc up either...
> *


not true, and i at least left messages... but i talked with daves mom today when casper was there at their house, and she is gonna make it right. thx for the guys help, now lets just continue on, when the shits done in 2 weeks ill have darin close the other thread


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 30 2010, 08:14 PM~17931239
> *not true, and i at least left messages... but i talked with daves mom today when casper was there at their house, and she is gonna make it right. thx for the guys help, now lets just continue on, when the shits done in 2 weeks ill have darin close the other thread
> *


ohhh...
alrite good
to noe everything
will go bacc to normal,soon...


----------



## Lil Spanks

*
hope to see all the bikes out the from the club*


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 30 2010, 09:18 PM~17931855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope to see all the bikes out the from the club
> *


wish i could homie...my bike aint done yet,
and i dont got feria to travel to CALI ritenow...


----------



## Lil Spanks

*ITS COMING....*


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 30 2010, 09:22 PM~17931892
> *ITS COMING....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


meh


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 30 2010, 11:29 PM~17932501
> *meh
> *


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 23 2010, 08:29 PM~17870419
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> lol dont worry your the main squeeze
> artie is the sancha im always talking about lol :happysad:
> *


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

wusup Artistics? I was wondering what categories u guys were having at ur show for bikes? 12"? any pedal car category?? Hit me up!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by HITTINDEMCORNERS_@Jul 2 2010, 06:24 PM~17948476
> *wusup Artistics? I was wondering what categories u guys were having at ur show for bikes? 12"? any pedal car category?? Hit me up!
> *


yes


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 2 2010, 08:25 PM~17949492
> *yes
> *


yes to both?? :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:yes:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 30 2010, 10:18 PM~17931855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOMMMMMMAROWWWWWWWWW*


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## west_13

*A'S UP*


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 29 2010, 11:21 PM~17922425
> *well chapter wise it aint really crakcin at this moment...
> wen i hit tha streets i dont see gente on lowriders...i uss gotta wait
> *


damm well just hit da shows n ull find some ppl


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Jul 2 2010, 11:20 PM~17950619
> *damm well just hit da shows n ull find some ppl
> *


yeah foo,
a while bacc i hit
a carshow with justdeez and weezy
but must da gente i seen on bikes wer already
on a club,i seen sum foos without club shirts,but dey
wer kiccin it with gente from another club...but yeah homie imma do dat...


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jul 3 2010, 09:23 AM~17951674
> *yeah foo,
> a while bacc i hit
> a carshow with justdeez and weezy
> but must da gente i seen on bikes wer already
> on a club,i seen sum foos without club shirts,but dey
> wer kiccin it with gente from another club...but yeah homie imma do dat...
> *


dam i guess its goin to take some time homie huh


----------



## west_13

*A'S UP*


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jul 3 2010, 03:43 PM~17953593
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A'S UP
> *


are those the parts you didnt pay for fool?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 3 2010, 05:10 PM~17954329
> *are those the parts you didnt pay for fool?
> *


why you gonna cry


----------



## syked1

no :uh: but i might lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 3 2010, 06:50 PM~17954764
> *no :uh:  but i might lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## syked1

heheheehe still waiting for yr moms to get at me tonight west_13 with her tracking # like she said the other day


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jul 3 2010, 04:43 PM~17953593
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A'S UP
> *


probasbly also the 12" HNIC se3nt him too


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 3 2010, 07:55 PM~17954788
> *heheheehe still waiting for yr moms to get at me tonight west_13 with her tracking # like she said the other day
> *


she sending the parts back?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 4 2010, 03:19 PM~17959109
> *she sending the parts back?
> *


better not she said she was sending tha skrilla


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Jul 3 2010, 11:30 AM~17952998
> *dam i guess its goin to take some time homie huh
> *


yup...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jul 3 2010, 01:43 PM~17953593
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A'S UP
> *


looks good...but atleast
add pu tha spring,so it sits higher
so you could add up da sproket,crank,and pedels...
juss so you get more points wen it hits da show... u noe


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jul 4 2010, 01:14 PM~17959370
> *looks good...but atleast
> add pu tha spring,so it sits higher
> so you could add up da sproket,crank,and pedels...
> juss so you get more points wen it hits da show... u noe
> *


simon


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jul 4 2010, 02:22 PM~17959430
> *simon
> *


*if were you i wouldnt be on here till your shit is takin care of..so as of right now...your on probation untill you handle shit....so you wont be reping our club untill futher notice*


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 4 2010, 11:51 PM~17961223
> *if were you i wouldnt be on here till your shit is takin care of..so as of right now...your on probation untill you handle shit....so you wont be reping our club untill futher notice
> *


about time  and hey west tell yr mommy to get at me cause if i aint got loot in 2 weeks, sh_t wont be cool over here - she said saturday today is already monday


----------



## syked1

bump


----------



## Lil Spanks

busy weekend coming up...ill be headed to u.s motorsports car show so good luck guys at impirals


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## 81.7.TX.

Wuts up with my Mirrors!!!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 5 2010, 06:47 PM~17967258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 6 2010, 06:44 AM~17971413
> *Wuts up with my Mirrors!!!
> *


 :420: i tought u foos talked alrearyy


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 4 2010, 08:51 PM~17961223
> *if were you i wouldnt be on here till your shit is takin care of..so as of right now...your on probation untill you handle shit....so you wont be reping our club untill futher notice
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jul 6 2010, 11:32 PM~17978991
> *:420:  i tought u foos talked alrearyy
> *


Casper wont call me!! I text him every few days asking where are my mirrors??  He knows he is in the wrong!! :angry:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 7 2010, 10:09 AM~17981392
> *Casper wont call me!! I text him every few days asking where are my mirrors??   He knows he is in the wrong!!  :angry:
> *


sounds like the other guy who wont call me or have his mom call me when she was suppoosed to send a MO opn saterday now we wednesday... no cool, if some1 can get me their real contact # i promise to play nice


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jul 6 2010, 04:30 PM~17975257
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


where were you sunday????


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

{{SM LOWR1DING}}
Group Icon
Posts: 1,401
Joined: Dec 2009
From: SANTAMARIA CA.
Car Club: THEE ARTISTICS C.C

...waiting :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 7 2010, 08:56 PM~17988253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Should have let me take it home...


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 7 2010, 08:40 PM~17988042
> *where were you sunday????
> *


i heard that show was wack i had some peoples there already and dey told me not to even bother so i went to another get together how did you do at the show?


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## Lil Spanks

I took first in my cat..


----------



## Lil Spanks

David aka west 13 is offically out of the club...making changes around here cuz someone cant handle shit


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 8 2010, 08:35 AM~17991481
> *David aka west 13 is offically out of the club...making changes around here cuz someone cant handle shit
> *


time to take ur title back and clean house homie


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 7 2010, 10:44 PM~17989425
> *Should have let me take it home...
> *


bad idea


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 8 2010, 11:35 AM~17991481
> *David aka west 13 is offically out of the club...making changes around here cuz someone cant handle shit
> *


best news i ever heard, and im sure all yr homies too  but hey ill still need a hand if he fux around tho eh


----------



## pauls 1967

ttt for thee artistics bike club from classic style cc


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 7 2010, 09:13 PM~17988476
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: i usto...
not no more :420: :drama:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jul 8 2010, 03:56 PM~17995368
> *ttt for thee artistics bike club from classic style cc
> *


simon homie...
bacc at you


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 8 2010, 12:11 AM~17989629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sexy beast


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 7 2010, 11:11 PM~17989629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## SNAPPER818

ey how was 
the show that the 
SOCAL chapter trew?
i just remembe...any pics?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jul 8 2010, 08:34 PM~17997917
> *ey how was
> the show that the
> SOCAL chapter trew?
> i just remembe...any pics?
> *


it was tight


----------



## juangotti

fukkked up bullshit


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 9 2010, 12:52 AM~17998829
> *fukkked up bullshit
> *


x2 lil guy tells me last night hes gonna send shit today, no word from him today...


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 9 2010, 08:03 AM~18000463
> *cack cheese
> 
> Personal Message
> west_13
> Re:wtf, Today, 01:45 AM
> Delete Post Quote Post
> {{SM LOWR1DING}}
> Group Icon
> 
> Group: First Year
> Posts: 1,401
> Member No.: 92,204
> Joined: Dec 2009
> 
> QUOTE
> you were just on, and so wheres my update man, the post office is closed by now Where the fux the tracking # or MO photo, or a PM or a call...
> damm slow down.
> *


who ever know how to contact his parents PM me cause im fixing to loose it


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jul 8 2010, 09:45 PM~17998758
> *it was tight
> *


damn...
dat succs dat i couldnt go...
any flikas?


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 9 2010, 05:04 AM~18000465
> *who ever know how to contact his parents PM me cause im fixing to loose it
> *


...pm send....


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Where are my MIRRORS??


----------



## Lil Spanks

The reason u havent got ur mirroir is cuz casper lost one..so deal or talk to him..


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 7 2010, 08:56 PM~17988253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tastefuly done fat boy


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 12 2010, 07:17 PM~18028408
> *The reason u havent got ur mirroir is cuz casper lost one..so deal or talk to him..
> *


He wont talk to me!! He should have shipped them back in MARCH!!  Til him he can buy new ones from JAGSTER cause I need them now!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 15 2010, 10:19 PM~18058475
> *:|
> *


 :uh: 

Casper!! Where are my mirrors?? :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

im not casper juan


----------



## Lil Spanks

*this is casper*


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 16 2010, 10:21 PM~18065611
> *im not casper juan
> *


Thats dre not me fool


----------



## SNAPPER818

wassup...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 16 2010, 08:40 PM~18065732
> *this is casper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 17 2010, 10:43 PM~18072189
> *:|
> *


ey art, you got any pics of
the show dat da club had? SOCAL chap...


----------



## Lil Spanks

:nosad:


----------



## Raguness

ttt


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 16 2010, 10:21 PM~18065611
> *im not casper juan
> *


Same Difference!! :roflmao: 

Now where are my MIRRORS!! :|


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jul 19 2010, 10:15 PM~18088381
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 19 2010, 09:18 PM~18088414
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: 
i wanna shoot your bike


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jul 19 2010, 09:42 PM~18088705
> *:biggrin:
> i wanna shoot your bike
> *


i wanna shoot him (no ****) lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jul 19 2010, 10:42 PM~18088705
> *:biggrin:
> i wanna shoot your bike
> *


WHEN EVER YOU NEED IT..JUST SAY THE WORD


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jul 19 2010, 10:51 PM~18088852
> *i wanna shoot him (no ****) lol
> *


     :wow: ........


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jul 19 2010, 09:51 PM~18088852
> *i wanna shoot him (no ****) lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jul 19 2010, 10:51 PM~18088852
> *i wanna shoot him  lol
> *


XOXOXOXOXOXXXXXXXXXXXX........


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 19 2010, 09:58 PM~18088966
> *XOXOXOXOXOXXXXXXXXXXXX........
> *


ahahahahah hey wats up d


----------



## SNAPPER818

q-vo...ey wers evryone at?


----------



## Lil Spanks

:tongue:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 20 2010, 09:19 PM~18098268
> *:tongue:
> *


hey bro you get my pm call me or text me or pm me lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 20 2010, 10:24 PM~18098307
> *hey bro you get my pm call me or text me or pm me lol
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

:wow:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jul 19 2010, 10:51 PM~18088852
> *i wanna shoot him (no ****) lol
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 20 2010, 10:03 PM~18098730
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## socios b.c. prez

:angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 24 2010, 07:36 PM~18132557
> *:angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## SNAPPER818

:420:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

BULLSHIT!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

THE BIKES WERE LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE IN CORONA YESTERDAY.


----------



## 2lowsyn

any tips on get in them realy hard spots(rims) to clean and polish ?

i know i aint ben on in some time but me and my homeboy gots some trophys to show off just havn a hard time fineding time and a place to post pics pluse i cant get in to my photobucket.


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 26 2010, 09:27 PM~18148991
> *
> *



WHATS UP HOMIE.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 26 2010, 10:31 PM~18149057
> *WHATS UP HOMIE.
> *


whats popin


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 26 2010, 09:32 PM~18149078
> *whats popin
> *



just here chilln bro upgrading the orange bike and gettn the gt bike ready for next year. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 26 2010, 10:41 PM~18149154
> *just here chilln bro upgrading the orange bike and gettn the gt bike ready for next year.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ..im trying to get this pump ready for twilite


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 26 2010, 09:44 PM~18149191
> *:0  :0  :0 ..im trying to get this pump ready for twilite
> *



damn i seen a lil pump to on ebay that would been good fit for your bike bro. ill try to look for it.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 26 2010, 10:49 PM~18149245
> *damn i seen a lil pump to on ebay that would been good fit for your bike bro. ill try to look for it.
> *


i have it ....the old skool ones    ..the ones they were selling on here


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 26 2010, 09:49 PM~18149254
> *i have it ....the old skool ones      ..the ones they were selling on here
> *


o damn thats even better. i want one those but im using convertable pump for my bike.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 26 2010, 09:18 AM~18142251
> *THE BIKES WERE LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE IN CORONA YESTERDAY.
> *


you were there too ?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jul 26 2010, 11:00 PM~18149986
> *you were there too ?
> *



YES I WAS THERE. I OWN THIS BIKE


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 24 2010, 07:36 PM~18132557
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## BASH3R

checking in


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 27 2010, 05:45 PM~18157191
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 28 2010, 10:39 PM~18169789
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 28 2010, 10:02 PM~18169380
> *checking in
> *


YO!! HIT ME UP


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 81.7.TX.

CASPER hit me up!! :angry:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## SNAPPER818

:nicoderm:


----------



## dragonwars

wassup arty


----------



## Lil Spanks

:| :|


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 2 2010, 12:18 PM~18207764
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


artie you goin to this?.... damm i havent been on for a min didnt miss out on much


----------



## Stilo-G

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Stilo-G, dragonwars
wud up robert


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 2 2010, 03:15 PM~18208336
> *artie you goin to this?.... damm i havent been on for a min didnt miss out on much
> *


yep going pre reg


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by [B_@~
> *dragonwars*,Aug 1 2010, 06:37 PM~18201168]
> *wassup arty were going to the majestics too...lets roll*
> [/b]



:0 :0 :0 ...wow.....cool


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

SUP BROTHERZ !

HOW ARE MY HOMIES DOING !


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 2 2010, 05:03 PM~18210421
> *:0  :0  :0 ...wow.....cool
> *


see you there


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 3 2010, 04:17 PM~18218714
> *see you there
> *


lier


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 2 2010, 01:18 PM~18207764
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 3 2010, 02:19 PM~18218728
> *lier
> *


i know


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by dragonwars_@Aug 1 2010, 06:37 PM~18201168
> *wassup arty
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 5 2010, 08:46 PM~18241745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


artie smiling?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 6 2010, 12:57 AM~18242611
> *artie smiling?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 5 2010, 01:51 PM~18236993
> *i know
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

CRUZING BY TO SAY WHAT UP TO MY BROTHERZ FROM A DIFFERENT CLUB !


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Stilo-G

wuts up familia damm im faded but gota alot of love for the the big TA por vida


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 10 2010, 05:10 AM~18272823
> *wuts up familia damm im faded but gota alot of love for the the big TA por vida
> *


lame


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## dragonwars

wassuo stilo, spanks


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by dragonwars_@Aug 10 2010, 10:22 PM~18281989
> *wassuo stilo, spanks
> *


 :cheesy: wud up just chillen


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by dragonwars_@Aug 11 2010, 12:22 AM~18281989
> *wassuo stilo, spanks ill be repin in vegas this year with a new look
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 11 2010, 02:34 PM~18286060
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


hope he got rid of those fenders


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Aug 11 2010, 05:56 PM~18287173
> *hope he got rid of those fenders
> *


you going to vegas


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 11 2010, 09:47 PM~18289655
> *you going to vegas
> *


 :biggrin: 
ill be there forsure got my rooms already 
are you going arty? :cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 11 2010, 09:47 PM~18289655
> *you going to vegas
> *


yup still try to get there thou if no one eles backs out like always


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Aug 12 2010, 01:43 PM~18293684
> *:biggrin:
> ill be there forsure got my rooms already
> are you going arty? :cheesy:
> *


yep gonna reppp :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 10 2010, 05:10 AM~18272823
> *wuts up familia damm im faded but gota alot of love for the the big TA por vida
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 12 2010, 01:53 PM~18294184
> *yep gonna reppp :biggrin:
> *


its about timeee 
:biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

when is vegas?


----------



## 81.7.TX.

I need my mirrors!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 13 2010, 01:57 PM~18302625
> *when is vegas?
> *


oct. 10... :cheesy: :cheesy: its mikeeeeeeee :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Aug 13 2010, 12:28 AM~18299271
> *its about timeee
> :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Aug 13 2010, 12:28 AM~18299271
> *its about timeee
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

[*quote=Lil Spanks,Aug 13 2010, 11:17 PM~18306419]
oct. 10*... :cheesy: :cheesy: its mikeeeeeeee :cheesy: :cheesy:
[/quote]
on my b dayyyy :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## monte carlo rider




----------



## Lil Spanks

> [*quote=Lil Spanks,Aug 13 2010, 11:17 PM~18306419]
> oct. 10*... :cheesy: :cheesy: its mikeeeeeeee :cheesy: :cheesy:


on my b dayyyy :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:
[/quote]
no on my ...oh wait oct. 9 is my b-day


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> on my b dayyyy :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


no on my ...oh wait oct. 9 is my b-day
[/quote]
:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> no on my ...oh wait oct. 9 is my b-day


:cheesy: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
:scrutinize: b-day weekend party :scrutinize:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 13 2010, 04:00 PM~18303007
> *I need my mirrors!
> *


Can some one seriously take control of this and handle up? 

Should talk to D about locking this thread...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 16 2010, 07:11 PM~18326312
> *Can some one seriously take control of this and handle up?
> 
> Should talk to D about locking this thread...
> *


WHY U GONNA CRY :tears: :tears: THIS THREAD HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH IT SO STHU


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 16 2010, 06:11 PM~18326312
> *Can some one seriously take control of this and handle up?
> 
> Should talk to D about locking this thread...
> *


just like you locked the c.c tread
:roflmao:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> :cheesy: :thumbsup:


:scrutinize: b-day weekend party :scrutinize:
[/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
yes yes yes


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks+Aug 16 2010, 08:15 PM~18326343-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHY U GONNA CRY :tears:  :tears: THIS THREAD HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH IT SO STHU
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why when we left yall mofos wanna act like we aint cool no more and just shut shit down? We was boys for like 4 years then when we got out it was like we were never cool... But if thats how it is let it be...But I will take that step if Casper dont man up and quit trippen. Cus between this issue the west texas issue and the lil dude west 13 issue. Im sure it can be done. thieves and those who back them shouldn't be tolerated on LIL.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STiLL RAPPiN32_@Aug 16 2010, 08:46 PM~18326694
> *just like you locked the  c.c tread
> :roflmao:
> *


I did have the c.c. topic. locked. I felt it wasn't right to have a thread started by a dude who would never be a T.A.C.C. member. Didnt know yall took it like that...


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 16 2010, 06:52 PM~18326772
> *Why when we left yall mofos wanna act like we aint cool no more and just shut shit down? We was boys for like 4 years then when we got out it was like we were never cool... But if thats how it is let it be...But I will take that step if Casper dont man up and quit trippen. Cus between this issue the west texas issue and the lil dude west 13 issue. Im sure it can be done. thieves and those who back them shouldn't be tolerated on LIL.
> I did have the c.c.  topic. locked. I felt it wasn't right to have a thread started by a dude who would never be a T.A.C.C. member.  Didnt know yall took it like that...
> *


  
take it how you want i dont speak for anyone
:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

wheres the butt hurt form at???


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32+Aug 16 2010, 09:02 PM~18326886-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take it how you want i dont speak for anyone
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I aint trippen at all.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lil Spanks_@Aug 16 2010, 09:02 PM~18326888
> *wheres the butt hurt form at???
> *


prolly stolen by one of your b.c. members....


----------



## Clown Confusion

art we still got a spot for u


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 16 2010, 07:05 PM~18326924
> *I aint trippen at all.
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 16 2010, 08:05 PM~18326924
> *I aint trippen at all.
> prolly stolen by one of your b.c. members....
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Aug 16 2010, 08:06 PM~18326938
> *art we still got a spot for u
> *


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 16 2010, 09:07 PM~18326949
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


call it what you want homie. All Im tryna to do is get some results.... not no bullshit...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 16 2010, 08:09 PM~18326980
> *call it what you want homie. All Im tryna to do is get some results.... not no bullshit...
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 16 2010, 07:09 PM~18326975
> *
> *


ready for vegas


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Aug 16 2010, 08:10 PM~18326988
> *ready for vegas
> *


----------



## juangotti

:uh:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 16 2010, 07:15 PM~18327052
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Aug 16 2010, 08:21 PM~18327135
> *lol
> *


YEA IM GOING


----------



## tequila sunrise

> [*quote=Lil Spanks,Aug 13 2010, 11:17 PM~18306419]
> oct. 10*... :cheesy: :cheesy: its mikeeeeeeee :cheesy: :cheesy:


on my b dayyyy :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:
[/quote]
oh we HAVE to celebrate out there in vegas!! how old you going to be? (still under drinking age, right?)


----------



## tequila sunrise

repost


disregard


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> on my b dayyyy :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


oh we HAVE to celebrate out there in vegas!! how old you going to be? (still under drinking age, right?)
[/quote]
OOH shit ur going too?? :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


awww dammmm ama be 2o


----------



## BASH3R

passin thru


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> oh we HAVE to celebrate out there in vegas!! how old you going to be? (still under drinking age, right?)


OOH shit ur going too?? :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
awww dammmm ama be 2o

[/quote]
ill buy u a drink


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 17 2010, 04:57 PM~18335921
> *:thumbsup:
> *


what up babygirl?


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 17 2010, 10:14 PM~18337892
> *what up babygirl?
> *


Stealing shit prolly.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 17 2010, 09:17 PM~18337922
> *Stealing shit prolly.
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

Wuz up fellaz goodtimes passing through


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 17 2010, 08:17 PM~18337922
> *Stealing shit prolly.
> *


:yessad: he stole my heart


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 18 2010, 10:30 PM~18349064
> *:yessad: he stole my heart
> *


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> OOH shit ur going too?? :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:
> awww dammmm ama be 2o


ill buy u a drink
[/quote]
:biggrin: 
MOST DEf


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 17 2010, 10:17 PM~18337922
> *Stealing shit prolly.
> *


REAL TALK!! :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

why do u say im stealing shit..i didnt steal ur gay ass mirrors so get ur shit stright...


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 19 2010, 12:29 PM~18352634
> *why do u say im stealing shit..i didnt steal ur gay ass mirrors so get ur shit stright...
> *


Yeah you did Casper! :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

right


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP THEE ARTISTICS


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 19 2010, 12:54 PM~18353749
> *WHATS UP THEE ARTISTICS
> 
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Aug 19 2010, 01:00 PM~18353812
> *:wave:
> *


hello how u been :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 19 2010, 01:45 PM~18354173
> *:wave:
> *


what bro how much u want for that red lil bike


----------



## Lil Spanks

100 o.b.o


----------



## Stilo-G

damm finally got a job time to get the ball rollin, 20 in mild full engravin shootin for vegas


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 19 2010, 09:53 PM~18357570
> *damm finally got a job time to get the ball rollin, 20 in mild full engravin shootin for vegas
> *


allll liessssssss


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 19 2010, 08:39 PM~18358089
> *allll liessssssss
> *


 :angry: no liess


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 19 2010, 05:15 PM~18355785
> *hello how u been  :biggrin:
> *


good good 
where you at the whitter blvd show? :cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Aug 19 2010, 10:35 PM~18358818
> *good good
> where you at the whitter blvd show? :cheesy:
> *



YES I WAS THERE.. I THINK I SEEN YOU TAKING PICS OF MY BIKE. YOU WERE WITH ANOTHER GIRL :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 19 2010, 11:49 PM~18359467
> *YES I WAS THERE.. I THINK I SEEN YOU TAKING PICS OF MY BIKE. YOU WERE WITH ANOTHER GIRL :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
wait hold up
didnt you go up tew ur bike?
when i was takein a picture? :biggrin: 
ahhhh yup dat was me


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Aug 19 2010, 09:35 PM~18358818
> *good good
> where you at the whitter blvd show? :cheesy:
> *


i could've went if i didn't work


----------



## tequila sunrise

> oh we HAVE to celebrate out there in vegas!! how old you going to be? (still under drinking age, right?)


OOH shit ur going too?? :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
awww dammmm ama be 2o

[/quote]
if i can manage to save up some money and hitch a ride


----------



## Lil Spanks

yep


----------



## Lil Spanks

mike save some cash and tag along wit me...


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 21 2010, 09:22 PM~18373058
> *mike save some cash and tag along wit me...
> *


artie aint goin


----------



## Lil Spanks

will see about that...


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 22 2010, 01:27 AM~18374281
> *will see about that...
> *


yea yea yea...... if so i'll see you there


----------



## Stilo-G

:angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

great


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 22 2010, 06:19 PM~18378612
> *great
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 22 2010, 10:11 PM~18379773
> *:uh:
> *


 :boink:


----------



## Lil Spanks

ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 21 2010, 09:22 PM~18373058
> *mike save some cash and tag along wit me...
> *


  FOR MUTHAFUCKIN SURE!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

DAMN, can't wait 'till vegas!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 24 2010, 03:22 PM~18394935
> *  FOR MUTHAFUCKIN SURE!!!
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 24 2010, 02:29 PM~18395020
> *DAMN, can't wait 'till vegas!
> *


dammmmm THEE ARTISTICS WiLL BE ROLLiN DEEP THIS YEAR :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Aug 24 2010, 04:38 PM~18395598
> *dammmmm THEE ARTISTICS WiLL BE ROLLiN DEEP THIS YEAR :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

ttt


----------



## erick323

:wave: :wave:


----------



## bouncer77

Whats up this is Delgado's Bike Shop.Im just letting everyone know about our cheap prices for lowrider bike parts and lowrider bikes.We got whatever you need,just hit us up at 626-652-2179.Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

do u still have that aircraft cylinder for sale????


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 26 2010, 07:30 PM~18415949
> *do u still have that aircraft cylinder for sale????
> *


i do but not for sale :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 26 2010, 08:49 PM~18416150
> *i do but not for sale  :0  :cheesy:
> *


working though


----------



## regalman85




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 26 2010, 08:12 PM~18416376
> *working though
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 28 2010, 08:35 PM~18430739
> *:wave:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

ttt


----------



## ridingcleanon13

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 20 2010, 07:00 PM~16947124
> *Nice
> *


What's up :yes:


----------



## Lil Spanks

nuttin much bro


----------



## Lil Spanks

:boink: :boink:


----------



## Lil Spanks

to the top..


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

ttt


----------



## ridingcleanon13

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 31 2010, 03:14 PM~18452003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: big balla!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

nahh.its bout food stamps..lol


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 31 2010, 03:14 PM~18452003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Sep 1 2010, 01:40 PM~18461315
> *:wow:  :wow: :wow:
> *


wad up gangsta


----------



## Lil Spanks

old school


----------



## Lil Spanks

too the new and ol bike club members..im goona plan a picnic for our aniv,..so ill keep you informed..it will be bfore the years over


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 1 2010, 04:25 PM~18462177
> *wad up gangsta
> *


was up art n just waitin for casper to finish da body work on my frame n u


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Sep 1 2010, 06:05 PM~18463446
> *was up art n just waitin for casper to finish da body work on my frame n u
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

*TEAM TWILITE!!!*


----------



## Lil Spanks

ttt


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 1 2010, 07:35 PM~18463636
> *
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 1 2010, 05:57 PM~18463791
> *TEAM TWILITE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


meh


----------



## Lil Spanks

great


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 1 2010, 03:46 PM~18463314
> *too the new and ol bike club members..im goona plan a picnic for our aniv,..so ill keep you informed..it will be bfore the years over
> *


make sure u don't forget about my ass this time!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

we will never forget u mike...are u saving for vegas??? are u able to go?


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 2 2010, 01:27 PM~18471300
> *we will never forget u mike...are u saving for vegas??? are u able to go?
> *


 :x: :x: :x:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jul 30 2009, 01:23 AM~14624276
> *No ins no out this is me being me.
> 
> Im tired of the b.s. you a lifer your a lifer dont front on some bullshit.
> THEE ARTISTICS is a life time commitment for me. this is not some weekend game that I play in my spare time. I have had my ups and downs and this club in the short period of time I have been in. I have seen members come go and I personally see it as a slap in the face. We are not a stepping stone that you use to get your foot in the door. You should know what you are getting into before you make that commitment. I love my club I love my brothers and will never do anything that would hurt my camp/team/club/brotherhood in any way. Although me and my brother Dre are not in the C.C. we are Artistics affiliated and will eventually join the C.C. So I would like you say if you dont know what your getting into dont apply. This is me being real.
> Much LOVE
> THEE ARTISTICS
> FORT WORTH CHAPTER
> LIFE TIME MEMBER
> 
> *


 :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 1 2010, 03:46 PM~18463314
> *too the new and ol bike club members..im goona plan a picnic for our aniv,..so ill keep you informed..it will be bfore the years over
> *


  let us know


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 2 2010, 12:27 PM~18471300
> *we will never forget u mike...are u saving for vegas??? are u able to go?
> *


hope so. both my girls' b-days are in october. and being that the lady doesn't get off her ass and work. so all i can do is cross my fingers. :happysad:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Sep 2 2010, 01:44 PM~18472018
> *:x:  :x:  :x:
> *


EXACTLY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 2 2010, 06:09 PM~18472715
> *:nosad:  :nosad:
> *


I wish I could still stand behind that statement.  You should see how dres mirrors look.cracked broken and shit. Fucked up!


----------



## Lil Spanks

u mean he finally ship them


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 4 2010, 01:27 PM~18486153
> *u mean he finally ship them
> *


Yup Dre got em. But I cant believe how they look. If its like that its like that.


----------



## Lil Spanks

wow..thats fucked up


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 4 2010, 03:17 PM~18487205
> *Yup Dre got em. But I cant believe how they look. If its like that its like that.
> *


what do you xpect its casper :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

lol


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 6 2010, 11:35 AM~18498364
> *:biggrin:
> *



WHAT UP FELLAS !


----------



## LIL PHX




----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Sep 4 2010, 07:17 PM~18488368
> *what do you xpect its casper  :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 4 2010, 08:19 AM~18485432
> *I wish I could still stand behind that statement.   You should see how dres mirrors look.cracked broken and shit.  Fucked up!
> *


when i shipped them they werent cracked so i got nothing to do with it


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Sep 4 2010, 06:17 PM~18488368
> *what do you xpect its casper  :angry:
> *


 :uh: here whe go again getting involved in some shit that has nothing to do with u.... surprised u didnt say it under ur daddys name


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 7 2010, 01:44 AM~18503944
> *when i shipped them they werent cracked so i got nothing to do with it
> *


You had everything to do with it!! 
1st off packaging material would have been nice! (bubble, foam, SOMETHING) 
2nd A box would have been nice not a thin envelope!
3rd They should have been shipped back in april!! 
 

Im done Good luck to T.A. much respect!


----------



## tequila sunrise

dusted her off. i've had this for 15 years...damn i'm fuckin old...damn i need a car!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

damm mike..polish that bad boy


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 7 2010, 03:14 PM~18507386
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dusted her off. i've had this for 15 years...damn i'm fuckin old...damn i need a car!!!
> *


 :cheesy: when was da last time u took it out was it on new yearz day ?


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 7 2010, 01:44 AM~18503944
> *when i shipped them they werent cracked so i got nothing to do with it
> *


What about they razor blade lines?


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 7 2010, 09:12 AM~18505038
> *You had everything to do with it!!
> 1st off packaging material would have been nice! (bubble, foam, SOMETHING)
> 2nd A box would have been nice not a thin envelope!
> 3rd They should have been shipped back in april!!
> 
> 
> Im done Good luck to T.A. much respect!
> *


Its hard for me to say that after all the B.S. I let slide


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 6 2010, 11:49 PM~18503979
> *:uh:  here whe go again getting involved in some shit that has nothing to do with u.... surprised u didnt say it under ur daddys name
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
yu ant nobody dawg so i ant tripping about YOU!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

<span style=\'color:blue\'>*WWW.STREETCULTURE.ORG*


----------



## erick323

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 7 2010, 02:50 PM~18508652
> *What about they razor blade lines?
> *


i know wut lines u talkin bout tey make a cross righ? dats how tey were since jagster


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Sep 7 2010, 01:44 PM~18508072
> *:cheesy: when was da last time u took it out was it on new yearz day ?
> *


yep!! were u there? well next income tax check i'm going to get my tickets paid off and get my license back. then get a car so i can go to shows again.


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 9 2010, 01:51 AM~18522216
> *i know wut lines u talkin bout tey make a cross righ? dats how tey were since jagster
> *


Couple crosses. Dont you think when casp got them from Jag he should have said something? You know Brother to Brother


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 9 2010, 05:38 PM~18527446
> *Couple crosses. Dont you think when casp got them from Jag he should have said something? You know Brother to Brother
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nono: no brother here


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 9 2010, 07:03 PM~18527607
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nono: no brother here
> *


I understand if its like that.


----------



## l1l_b1rd

wats up peeps :wave:


----------



## tequila sunrise

^^nothin but a bunch of bullshit apparently :uh:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 10 2010, 04:02 PM~18535357
> *^^nothin but a bunch of bullshit apparently :uh:
> *


:yessad:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## erick323




----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise

well, no money for vegas. i have to set it aside for my girls' bday party on oct 16th. who knows, i might have to sit out 'till taxes come and get me another car.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 14 2010, 12:36 PM~18565541
> *well, no money for vegas. i have to set it aside for my girls' bday party on oct 16th. who knows, i might have to sit out 'till taxes come and get me another car.
> *


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 10 2010, 02:02 PM~18535357
> *^^nothin but a bunch of bullshit apparently :uh:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

eh art im gonna grab my trike up this saturday I need a quote from curlys for candy patterns and clear lmk


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 15 2010, 06:25 PM~18577835
> *eh art im gonna grab my trike up this saturday I need a quote from curlys for candy patterns and clear lmk
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Sep 14 2010, 10:18 PM~18572141
> *
> *


 :yessad: friggin' sucks, but anything for my girls. i'll see u at the next show des!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 16 2010, 01:19 PM~18583847
> *:yessad: friggin' sucks, but anything for my girls. i'll see u at the next show des!!
> *


family first


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 15 2010, 04:25 PM~18577835
> *eh art im gonna grab my trike up this saturday I need a quote from curlys for candy patterns and clear lmk
> *


 :cheesy: vegas bound


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 16 2010, 11:17 PM~18588725
> *:cheesy: vegas bound
> *


who is going 2 vegas


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 17 2010, 06:47 PM~18593832
> *
> *


SO WHEN CAN I PICK UP THE GOODS :naughty:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 17 2010, 06:57 PM~18593884
> *SO WHEN CAN I PICK UP THE GOODS  :naughty:
> *


anytime


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 16 2010, 12:19 PM~18583847
> *:yessad: friggin' sucks, but anything for my girls. i'll see u at the next show des!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
well ill let you knoe what the next show for us is besides veags i think the 
san d indoor show is in nov 
you down to roll? :0 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 16 2010, 11:17 PM~18588725
> *:cheesy: vegas bound
> *


when is vegas?


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 21 2010, 04:36 PM~18625094
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 21 2010, 05:18 PM~18625426
> *when is vegas?
> *


the 10th of October :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## l1l_b1rd




----------



## Lil Spanks

uffin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## socios b.c. prez

(*)(*)


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 23 2010, 02:56 PM~18645072
> *(*)(*)
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Sep 24 2010, 06:42 PM~18654817
> *YOU ALL KNOW HOW THE PAST BIKE SHOW WAS,NOW SANTANA CAR N BIKE ALONG WITH JOE AT BRISTOLSOUNDS N THE SOUTHWEST COMUNITTY CENTER BENEFITTING SEGERSTROM BASEBALL PROGRAM,SO NOW WE'RE GOING FOR A BIGGER EVENT,STILL HAVING THOSE BADASS RAFFLES TOO,AND BEST OF TROPHY N CASH FOR THE WINNERS TOO....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO CALLIN OUT ALL BIKE CLUBS....
> 
> ARTISTICS B.C
> 
> 
> N OTHER CLUBS N SOLO RYDERS
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

2 mo weeks left


----------



## dragonwars

wuts up familia


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

eh art i got my bike lmk how we r gonna do this


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

painter jipped me he was supposed to do more patterns in other colored candies and finish the rest off in candy red with vinegar leafing n pinstriping under the green tape is candy gold those are all the parts i need done let me know how much it will be


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

heyyy art you still work at curlys shop???


----------



## Lil Spanks

why what you need desi?  and buck..lets do it


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

ill pm you my number let me know about the quote when u get a chance


----------



## erick323

:nicoderm: :drama:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 26 2010, 09:12 PM~18668351
> *ill pm you my number let me know about the quote when u get a chance
> *


what did you want done on it
?


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 26 2010, 07:17 PM~18667745
> *why what you need desi?   and buck..lets do it
> *


ooh alright well i got somethang up my sleeve for veags 

so i wanted to see if curly can pinstripe something for me ?? 

buggs said he'll be done with it by the end of this week so 
i wanted to see when he is leavein to veags ? so i have enough time to go 
to the shop


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Sep 27 2010, 11:50 AM~18673129
> *ooh alright well i got somethang up my sleeve for veags
> 
> so i wanted to see if curly can pinstripe something for me ??
> 
> buggs said he'll be done with it by the end of this week so
> i wanted to see when he is leavein to veags ? so i have enough time to go
> to the shop
> *


 :0 i know wat it is shhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Sep 27 2010, 12:01 PM~18673213
> *:0  i know wat it is shhhhhhhhhhhh
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Sep 27 2010, 02:35 PM~18673988
> *:biggrin:
> *


any pics so i can show him..pm me


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 27 2010, 03:08 PM~18674760
> *any pics so i can show him..pm me
> *


pm sent


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 26 2010, 09:36 PM~18669311
> *what did you want done on it
> ?
> *


some more patterns/grafix in diff color candy, pinstripping, leafing, whatever he thinks will look good


----------



## l1l_b1rd

almost dat time


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 27 2010, 04:41 PM~18674993
> *pm sent
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 28 2010, 08:50 AM~18681319
> *
> *


hey sweet cheeks


----------



## Stilo-G

caspers visor


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 28 2010, 10:26 AM~18681605
> *hey sweet cheeks
> *


heyyyy  :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

phils


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 28 2010, 09:35 AM~18681692
> *caspers visor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 28 2010, 04:14 PM~18683374
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


is my frame ready?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Sep 28 2010, 01:25 PM~18683468
> *is my frame ready?
> *


NEEDS TO DO THE FENDER... HES BEEN REAL BUSSY


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 28 2010, 02:28 PM~18683495
> *NEEDS TODO THE FENDER... HES BEEN REAL BUSSY
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 28 2010, 03:39 PM~18683602
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 28 2010, 10:35 AM~18681692
> *caspers visor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck that shit is clean who is doing the engraving


----------



## Lil Spanks

:dunno:


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 28 2010, 04:28 PM~18683495
> *NEEDS TO DO THE FENDER... HES BEEN REAL BUSSY
> *


oright just let me now wen its all ready


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 28 2010, 03:00 PM~18684587
> *fuck that shit is clean who is doing the engraving
> *


Miguel hernandez out of canoga park


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

:wave: WUZ UP FAMILIA


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Sep 29 2010, 05:44 PM~18696060
> *  :wave:  WUZ UP FAMILIA
> *


Wud up monchies


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 28 2010, 11:35 AM~18681692
> *caspers visor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wack


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 29 2010, 06:58 PM~18696735
> *wack
> *


 :uh:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 28 2010, 02:56 PM~18683787
> *:uh:
> *


so wasssup with the quote i told you what i needed...


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 29 2010, 08:17 PM~18696941
> *:uh:
> *


is he expensive?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 29 2010, 09:40 PM~18697237
> *so wasssup with the quote i told you what i needed...
> *


he's in veags..got to wait


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 29 2010, 07:41 PM~18697248
> *is he expensive?
> *


He's reasonable


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 29 2010, 09:46 PM~18697326
> *He's reasonable
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 29 2010, 07:51 PM~18697400
> *:uh:
> *


A art wut day u headed to vegas


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 29 2010, 11:16 PM~18698307
> *A art wut day u headed to vegas
> *


friday


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 30 2010, 02:01 PM~18703417
> *friday
> *


meh


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 30 2010, 03:59 PM~18703877
> *meh
> *


got indoors


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 30 2010, 03:45 PM~18704264
> *got indoors
> *


so did you mom!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 30 2010, 04:50 PM~18704304
> *so did you mom!!!!  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 29 2010, 06:48 PM~18696089
> *Wud up monchies
> *


ay foo do u or Casper have pics of any of the shows we went to this weekend?


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Sep 30 2010, 07:19 PM~18706583
> *ay foo do u fo has ar Casper have pics of any of the shows we went to this weekend?
> *


I think he has few


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 30 2010, 01:01 PM~18703417
> *friday
> *


Night?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 30 2010, 10:22 PM~18707425
> *Night?
> *


IN THE MORING OR AFTERNOON


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 30 2010, 08:36 PM~18707643
> *IN THE MORING OR AFTERNOON
> *


See you out there sweet cheeks..... anything goin on Sunday?


----------



## Stilo-G

The homie casper just picked up a 59 elco I'll post pics on monday


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Oct 1 2010, 09:33 PM~18715272
> *The homie casper just picked up a 59 elco I'll post pics on monday
> *


tell him stop buying and build something


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 1 2010, 08:30 PM~18715676
> *tell him stop buying and build something
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 2 2010, 08:39 PM~18721800
> *
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 2 2010, 09:13 PM~18722006
> *:thumbsup:
> *


So wuts sweet cheeks


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Oct 2 2010, 11:39 PM~18722104
> *So wuts sweet cheeks
> *


----------



## juangotti

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 3 2010, 11:33 AM~18723883
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


xoxoxoxo


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 3 2010, 09:33 AM~18723883
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 28 2010, 01:13 PM~18683363
> *phils
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that's sweet!!


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 3 2010, 02:02 PM~18725165
> *
> *


Wuts wronf sweet cheeks


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Oct 3 2010, 04:41 PM~18725358
> *Wuts wronf sweet cheeks
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 4 2010, 12:27 PM~18732838
> *:happysad:
> *


U ain't goin to vegas huh


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Oct 4 2010, 03:51 PM~18733475
> *U ain't goin to vegas huh
> *


are u :happysad:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 4 2010, 03:14 PM~18734116
> *are u :happysad:
> *


Hell yea :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Oct 4 2010, 05:17 PM~18734145
> *Hell yea :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Oct 4 2010, 05:17 PM~18734145
> *Hell yea :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 28 2010, 11:35 AM~18681692
> *caspers visor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 5 2010, 02:05 PM~18742550
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 6 2010, 09:08 AM~18749663
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 6 2010, 08:53 PM~18756196
> *
> *


Pm sent


----------



## l1l_b1rd




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

is everyone ready???


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 8 2010, 08:20 AM~18766032
> *
> 
> is everyone ready???
> *


be safe out there girl


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 8 2010, 09:20 AM~18766032
> *
> 
> is everyone ready???
> *


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## erick323

:h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

hey art so when you see curly can you get the quote for my bike? and do you still have that connect by your shop that paints cars?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Oct 12 2010, 12:41 AM~18789204
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

*HAD AN AWSOME TIME AND GOT 2nd place and late happy birfday to myself and desi*


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 13 2010, 01:51 PM~18801136
> *:biggrin:
> *


? wassup with the quote


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 13 2010, 04:56 PM~18802157
> *? wassup with the quote
> *


he said to take it to him so he can see it


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

what is the shops number, address, hours


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 13 2010, 08:15 PM~18804016
> *what is the shops number, address, hours
> *


562-208-8380


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 12 2010, 02:25 PM~18791684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAD AN AWSOME TIME AND GOT 2nd place and late happy birfday to myself and desi
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 13 2010, 08:18 PM~18804060
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


go build something..


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 12 2010, 12:25 PM~18791684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAD AN AWSOME TIME AND GOT 2nd place and late happy birfday to myself and desi
> *


 :0 
thanks artieee 
you going to bakersfield ??? this weekend ?


----------



## Lil Spanks

no money


----------



## oneofakind

WHATS UP FELLAS DOES THAT 16 INCH THAT WAS AT VEGAS INDOOR HAVE A NAME?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Oct 15 2010, 05:48 PM~18821999
> *WHATS UP FELLAS DOES THAT 16 INCH THAT WAS AT VEGAS INDOOR HAVE A NAME?
> *


yeah banana flavor!


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 15 2010, 05:26 PM~18822231
> *yeah banana flavor!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Wutz up Art and the family


----------



## Lil Spanks

wad up g


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

hey art Im looking for a painter for my bomb know any good shops n the area?


----------



## Lil Spanks

yea paco in anahiem


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 16 2010, 09:36 PM~18830636
> *yea paco in anahiem
> *


whats the shop called have his number? is this the guy who painted felixs 55


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 17 2010, 11:27 AM~18833025
> *whats the shop called have his number? is this the guy who painted felixs 55
> *


yea i have to find it and dont go to the guy that did felix..he's not good


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 17 2010, 10:42 AM~18833096
> *yea i have to find it and dont go to the guy that did felix..he's not good
> *


alright i got the feria i need a good painter with fair prices


----------



## Lil Spanks

yea ill get the number cuz he did carlos's car and it came out freakin bad ass..


----------



## l1l_b1rd




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 17 2010, 05:13 PM~18834804
> *alright i got the feria i need a good painter with fair prices
> *


need ur #..i talked to the painter


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 18 2010, 10:08 AM~18841491
> *need ur #..i talked to the painter
> *


Wud up artie


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Oct 18 2010, 12:45 PM~18841761
> *Wud up artie
> *


xoxoxo


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 18 2010, 10:49 AM~18841795
> *xoxoxo
> *


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 18 2010, 11:08 AM~18841491
> *need ur #..i talked to the painter
> *


pm sent


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 13 2010, 07:20 PM~18804101
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 18 2010, 07:47 PM~18847103
> *:biggrin:
> *


U ready for streetlow


----------



## Lil Spanks

ill be running oxnard 2marrow..im coming fo ya


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 19 2010, 10:19 PM~18858054
> *ill be running oxnard 2marrow..im coming fo ya
> *


Wut time?


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## Lil Spanks

:l


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## KABEL

:biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 22 2010, 01:17 PM~18881959
> *:thumbsup:
> *


:barf:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 18 2010, 11:08 AM~18841491
> *need ur #..i talked to the painter
> *


eh so what did the painter say?? how much did he charge to paint that cutty?


----------



## Lil Spanks

didnt rob give u the #


----------



## Lil Spanks

TTT


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 24 2010, 09:16 PM~18898238
> *TTT
> *


WHAT HAPPEND TO YOUR CAR ???? :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

just having a bad day


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 25 2010, 11:49 AM~18903351
> *just having a bad day
> *


 let me fix that sweet cheeks


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 27 2010, 10:40 AM~18922500
> *
> *


Wuts up for sunday?


----------



## Lil Spanks

meeting


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 28 2010, 12:53 PM~18932586
> *meeting
> *


See you there


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 29 2010, 10:51 AM~18940682
> *
> *


U know anybody sellin chrome a-arms for a regal


----------



## BoOtZ323

happy halloween everbody :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

wad uuupppp


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 1 2010, 11:59 AM~18959458
> *wad uuupppp
> *


Find me sum caddy a-arms!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

YES I AM STILL AROUND!!!
So who's going to the show at the l.a. sports arena??? i might take the bike. if not, i'll definately take alot of pics.

ART- who's that on your avitar??? :boink: :naughty:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 2 2010, 11:12 AM~18967912
> *YES I AM STILL AROUND!!!
> So who's going to the show at the l.a. sports arena??? i might take the bike. if not, i'll definately take alot of pics.
> 
> ART- who's that  on your avitar??? :boink:  :naughty:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 2 2010, 01:12 PM~18967912
> *YES I AM STILL AROUND!!!
> So who's going to the show at the l.a. sports arena??? i might take the bike. if not, i'll definately take alot of pics.
> 
> ART- who's that  on your avitar??? :boink:  :naughty:
> *


 i found it in radom pics and yea the whole clubs going to street low..if you need a ride let me know


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 2 2010, 02:35 PM~18968894
> *i found it in radom pics and yea the whole clubs going to street low..if you need a ride let me know
> *


see u there art


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 2 2010, 03:37 PM~18968911
> *see u there art
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 2 2010, 01:35 PM~18968894
> *i found it in radom pics and yea the whole clubs going to street low..if you need a ride let me know
> *


yeah i need a ride. and i forgot about TRAFFIC's show in ontario. SHIT, i have to pay rent on that paycheck. might just walk it and take pics.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 2 2010, 04:18 PM~18969168
> *yeah i need a ride. and i forgot about TRAFFIC's show in ontario. SHIT, i have to pay rent on that paycheck. might just walk it and take pics.
> *


COOL WHEN ITS COMING UP ILL HIT U UP AND PICK U UP AND WE ROLLLL


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 2 2010, 03:55 PM~18969406
> *COOL WHEN ITS COMING UP ILL HIT U UP AND PICK U UP AND WE ROLLLL
> *


yu ant going to stylitics?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 2 2010, 01:53 PM~18969025
> *
> *


Lies!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 3 2010, 01:34 AM~18973429
> *yu ant going to stylitics?
> *


yea but no car.  stuff getting chrome and no money


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 3 2010, 01:10 PM~18976608
> *yea but no car.   stuff getting chrome and no money
> *


 :uh:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 2 2010, 11:34 PM~18973429
> *yu ant going to stylitics?
> *


me neither. hey des, you going to the l.a. sports arena show?


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 2 2010, 02:55 PM~18969406
> *COOL WHEN ITS COMING UP ILL HIT U UP AND PICK U UP AND WE ROLLLL
> *


cool, i'll take some road trip pics!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 3 2010, 04:06 PM~18977346
> *cool, i'll take some road trip pics!!
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise+Nov 3 2010, 03:05 PM~18977341-->
> 
> 
> 
> me neither. hey des, you going to the l.a. sports arena show?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> welll what kinda question is that ??? of course i gotta take the pics for the event :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lil Spanks_@Nov 3 2010, 01:10 PM~18976608
> *yea but no car.   stuff getting chrome and no money
> *


----------



## BUCIO_J

IS ANY BODY GOING FROM THE 805 TO THE LA SHOW 
:dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BUCIO_J_@Nov 4 2010, 10:05 AM~18983537
> *IS ANY BODY GOING FROM THE 805 TO THE LA SHOW
> :dunno:
> *


yea our oxnard chap is going


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 4 2010, 08:25 PM~18989353
> *
> *


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 3 2010, 08:33 PM~18980042
> *:biggrin:
> welll what kinda question is that ??? of course i gotta take the pics for the event :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 3 2010, 07:33 PM~18980042
> *:biggrin:
> welll what kinda question is that ??? of course i gotta take the pics for the event :biggrin:
> 
> *


  . hey my lady is going to get kicked down some good money from a settlement and she wants to get me a camera so i can get back into photography. i'm lookin for a canon dslr, what do you reccomend? last time i had a pro camera was back in the film days many many years ago.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:happysad:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## west_13

WATS UP EVERYBODY


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

tTt


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 6 2010, 10:45 PM~19005654
> *tTt
> *


Ttb


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## KABEL




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 9 2010, 04:10 PM~19027937
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Ready for sunday?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 9 2010, 08:42 PM~19029266
> *Ready for sunday?
> *


ARE U?


----------



## BASH3R

quick question.... Has anyone talked to snapper?? :dunno:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 9 2010, 11:10 PM~19031164
> *quick question.... Has anyone talked to snapper?? :dunno:
> *


i did yesterday he just been working and chillin i think he has a new job not sure


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Nov 9 2010, 11:19 PM~19031224
> *i did yesterday he just been working  and chillin i think he has a new job not sure
> *


do you have his number by any chance??


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 9 2010, 11:37 PM~19031363
> *do you have his number by any chance??
> *


check ur pm


----------



## Lil Spanks

TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks

4 mo days


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 9 2010, 07:29 PM~19029675
> *ARE U?
> *


  no... take da baby D's i got ur cash


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 11 2010, 12:08 AM~19040706
> * no... take da baby D's i got ur cash
> *


x2


----------



## west_13

wats up everybody


----------



## Lil Spanks

BETTER


----------



## tequila sunrise

can't fuckin wait 'till street low!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 12 2010, 07:08 PM~19054728
> *can't fuckin wait 'till street low!!
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 15 2010, 09:59 PM~19077890
> *
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 15 2010, 09:58 PM~19078687
> *
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 15 2010, 07:51 PM~19077776
> *
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 16 2010, 02:08 AM~19080193
> *
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## tequila sunrise

:boink:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 16 2010, 03:32 PM~19084845
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


uffin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

hooottttttt


----------



## tequila sunrise

if it rains sunday i'll be so pissed off!!!


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 18 2010, 10:23 AM~19101623
> *if it rains sunday i'll be so pissed off!!!
> *


Shows already cancled


----------



## BUCIO_J

BESIDES THE LA SHOW WAS THERE ANY THING FOR THIS WEEK END ??


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 18 2010, 11:15 AM~19102116
> *Shows already cancled
> *


WHATT!!!!  :angry:


----------



## tequila sunrise

THIS BLOWS!! blame it on the rain....

not sure if i'll be able to make it on the 28th. i was supposed to spend the whole weekend in victorville w/family. damn damn damn :tears: :banghead:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BUCIO_J_@Nov 18 2010, 02:41 PM~19102692
> * BESIDES THE LA SHOW WAS THERE ANY THING FOR THIS WEEK END ??
> *


if it rains..nothing..gotta wait till next week


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by BUCIO_J_@Nov 18 2010, 03:41 PM~19102692
> * BESIDES THE LA SHOW WAS THERE ANY THING FOR THIS WEEK END ??
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Nov 18 2010, 02:58 PM~19103743
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wus good playa


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 19 2010, 12:23 AM~19107300
> *Wus good playa
> *


just getting ready for this weekend!!!! how r things out there?


----------



## tequila sunrise

:wave: ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BUCIO_J

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

wheres this at???


----------



## BUCIO_J

THE SHOW OR THE BIKE


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BUCIO_J_@Nov 20 2010, 01:43 PM~19118206
> *
> 
> THE SHOW OR THE BIKE
> *


the pic


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

WUTS UP!! HOW'S EVERYBODY?


----------



## KABEL




----------



## Lil Spanks

ttt


----------



## tequila sunrise

hey change in plans for the street low show. not going to spend the weekend up the hill, so i'll be freed up to go to streetlow show. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 22 2010, 09:23 AM~19131400
> *hey change in plans for the street low show. not going to spend the weekend up the hill, so i'll be freed up to go to streetlow show. :biggrin:
> *


u still down?..let me know


----------



## oneofakind

$300..BEST OF SHOW :biggrin: :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

*THIS WEEKEND FELLAS*


----------



## eric ramos

suck it art call me.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 22 2010, 05:54 PM~19135335
> *suck it art call me.
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

fuck u casper i c ur fat ass :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 22 2010, 04:02 PM~19135382
> *fuck u casper i c ur fat ass  :roflmao:
> *


fuck u ****... panda sex


----------



## eric ramos

nice avitar it gave me a 1/4 chubbbb


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 22 2010, 04:04 PM~19135399
> *nice avitar it gave me a 1/4 chubbbb
> *


lol u gotta change urs


----------



## eric ramos

hey bitch i keepin it og ron c on that shit


----------



## casper805

wana welcome the newest member representing for us in northen cali WICKED74


----------



## eric ramos

pics of his ride?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 22 2010, 04:14 PM~19135503
> *pics of his ride?
> *


hill [post it up rite now.... another new member i wana welcome is jose bucio from here in the 805


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 22 2010, 08:23 AM~19131851
> *u still down?..let me know
> *


FUUUUCKKK YEEAH!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

welcome to the club WICKED74, post up pics of your bike!!


----------



## WICKED74




----------



## eric ramos

thats fuken sweet and old sku flavoer to it welcome to the fam!


----------



## WICKED74

HERE MY SOON TO B SEMI CUSTOM 1969 SCHWINN STINGRAY


----------



## BUCIO_J

> _Originally posted by WICKED74_@Nov 22 2010, 05:29 PM~19135633
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CLEAN BIKE


----------



## BUCIO_J

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 22 2010, 05:22 PM~19135566
> *hill [post it up rite now.... another new member i wana welcome is jose bucio from here in the 805
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 22 2010, 05:11 PM~19135463
> *wana welcome the newest member representing for us in northen cali WICKED74
> *


welcome to the family :biggrin:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by WICKED74_@Nov 22 2010, 05:29 PM~19135633
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


klean


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BUCIO_J_@Nov 22 2010, 04:44 PM~19135766
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


still gonna go sunday? hit me up bout saturday


----------



## casper805

were not gonna b able to make it out to texas eric


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 22 2010, 05:58 PM~19135844
> *still gonna go sunday? hit me up bout saturday
> *


 wats up fool


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Nov 22 2010, 05:00 PM~19135860
> *wats up fool
> *


just here... u?,,, weres my disk brake?


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 22 2010, 06:04 PM~19135898
> *just here... u?,,, weres my disk brake?
> *


kool.. the same jus chillin bored,
its right here but i might end u keeping iyt after all for the 16''
ima have the feds on the first


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Nov 22 2010, 05:06 PM~19135915
> *kool.. the same jus chillin bored,
> its right here but i might end u keeping iyt after all for the 16''
> ima have the feds on the first
> *


gonna have to hurry up if ur gonna want that shit done for christmas... 
when u bringing down the pedal car?


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 22 2010, 06:08 PM~19135928
> *gonna have to hurry up if ur gonna want that shit done for christmas...
> when u bringing down the pedal car?
> *


i no..
idk yet dont have a ride..
probaly wenever monchis goes up there


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Nov 22 2010, 05:09 PM~19135938
> *i no..
> idk yet dont have a ride..
> probaly wenever monchis goes up there
> *


well hit him up and ask him


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 22 2010, 06:17 PM~19136010
> *well hit him up and ask him
> *


ight than


----------



## erick323

uffin:


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 22 2010, 06:50 PM~19136308
> *
> *


wass-up


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Nov 22 2010, 06:50 PM~19136307
> *uffin:
> *


you going on sunday rite 
? :wave:


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by WICKED74_@Nov 22 2010, 07:29 PM~19135633
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


welcome


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Nov 22 2010, 11:46 PM~19139735
> *welcome
> *


was up homie


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Nov 22 2010, 06:57 PM~19136378
> *wass-up
> *


chillen bro and you?? Hows my lil homeboy doing??


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 22 2010, 11:52 PM~19139810
> *chillen bro and you?? Hows my lil homeboy doing??
> *


same here jr doing good just getting bigger and fatter wass -up with u


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 22 2010, 07:26 PM~19136657
> *you going on sunday rite
> ? :wave:
> *


well yeah if angel could take us :biggrin:


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Nov 23 2010, 01:47 AM~19139747
> *was up homie
> *


was up


----------



## Lil Spanks

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Lil Spanks, *Predator1*


----------



## BUCIO_J

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 22 2010, 05:58 PM~19135844
> *still gonna go sunday? hit me up bout saturday
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BUCIO_J

WHERE DO U GET THE MIRROR AT I NEED SOME 

THANKS


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Nov 23 2010, 12:33 AM~19140166
> *well yeah if angel could take us :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
if not let me know i need someone to drive my car while am taken pixz of the guys in downtown


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 23 2010, 11:53 PM~19150020
> *:0
> if not let me know i need someone to drive my car while am taken pixz of the guys in downtown
> *


well he told me to call him most likely he will come what time ur going ur taking ur own car


----------



## Lil Spanks

hell yeah..were going to look good this weekend


----------



## BUCIO_J

http://www.ci.santa-paula.ca.us/XmasParadeApp.pdf

THIS IS THE WEB ADDR FOR WHERE TO MEET SEE U THERE ON SATURDAY


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 24 2010, 12:41 AM~19150317
> *hell yeah..were going to look good this weekend
> *


Roll call for this weekend?


----------



## tequila sunrise

l.a. for me, but no bike


----------



## Lil Spanks

YEAH WHO'S ROLLIN THIS WEEKEND????


----------



## BUCIO_J

:wave: 

LA HERE WE COME !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

sunday?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 24 2010, 11:41 AM~19152797
> *YEAH WHO'S ROLLIN THIS WEEKEND????
> *


1. Me
2. your mom.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 24 2010, 02:46 PM~19153820
> *1. Me
> 2. your mom.
> 4. my mom.
> 5. casper's mom.
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 24 2010, 10:41 AM~19152797
> *YEAH WHO'S ROLLIN THIS WEEKENd???
> *


Me!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

lier


----------



## BoOtZ323

happy thanksgiving everybody


----------



## Lil Spanks

anybody from the l.a bike club going?


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 25 2010, 03:40 PM~19163142
> *anybody from the l.a bike club going?
> *


i cant im workin that day n wero said he mite b able


----------



## Lil Spanks

awww shit *****


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G

See u guys tomorow takin da stretch trike out out to leaf it right now


----------



## west_13

wats up everybody..
any pics from the show today?


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 29 2010, 09:02 AM~19189389
> *:biggrin:
> *


Wack


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## BUCIO_J

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 29 2010, 07:56 PM~19194294
> *Wack
> *


U MAY SAY WACK BUT U ARE THE ONE WHO TOOK MORE PIC OF THE MODEL :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise

nobody else took pics of the l.a.show? i took alot but not able to post up. i got LOTS of pics of the good looking models :boink: :boink: :naughty: and 2 pics of the ugly red head with the yellow top. :barf:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## west_13

*TTT*


----------



## Lil Spanks

so whas up with this bike???


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 30 2010, 06:45 PM~19204286
> *
> *


Wuzzup Art and everyone! i'm still waiting on the pics from sunday!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Dec 1 2010, 12:24 PM~19209323
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that yours west???


----------



## Lil Spanks

cool


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 2 2010, 04:15 PM~19221483
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 30 2010, 05:47 PM~19203301
> *nobody else took pics of the l.a.show?  i took alot but not able to post up. i got LOTS of pics of the good looking models  :boink:  :boink:  :naughty: and 2 pics of the ugly red head with the yellow top. :barf:
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Dec 1 2010, 09:24 AM~19209323
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Still at phils?


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 2 2010, 08:00 PM~19223254
> *Still at phils?
> *


YUP :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Dec 2 2010, 10:49 PM~19225058
> *YUP :biggrin:
> *


what color r u gettin on it?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

post them pics Stilo u laggin...lol.j/k...sup foo


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Dec 3 2010, 02:00 AM~19226290
> *what color r u gettin on it?
> *


A BRANDY WINE WITH GOLD PATTERNS


----------



## west_13

*TTT  *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 2 2010, 05:14 PM~19222350
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i wouldn't mind if she was thick in the right places, but this one is jussst a bit to much for me. you can keep her art.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 3 2010, 05:47 PM~19230819
> *i wouldn't mind if she was thick in the right places, but this one is jussst a bit to much for me. you can keep her art.
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

go to

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=297430&st=7500

post #7512 & 7513 :cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise

anything new goin on?? pretty quiet in here.


----------



## Lil Spanks

nuthing much..


----------



## BUCIO_J

How was the show today and any pic.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:dunno:


----------



## west_13

wats up everybody


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## tequila sunrise

just a FEW from the street low show last weekend.


----------



## west_13




----------



## tequila sunrise

fixed. don't get your panties in a bunch, they're just pictures


----------



## tequila sunrise

have no idea why streetlow had their girls in costumes. f'in stupid if you ask me. anyways...


----------



## tequila sunrise




----------



## tequila sunrise




----------



## Lil Spanks

those are some bad ass pics mike...now time to upgrade on the cam now..lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

hard core killa in the backgroud :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

W.T.F CASPER"????


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 6 2010, 11:10 PM~19259990
> *W.T.F CASPER"????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

yeah!.. that's rite


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Dec 6 2010, 10:35 PM~19260253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah!.. that's rite
> *


i was telling her to stick out her ass more, but she didn't know how to. and she calls herself a model :uh:

btw...why has it been so quiet in here? usually we are always on the top of the list?


----------



## Lil Spanks

cuz of the season


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 7 2010, 10:05 AM~19262417
> *
> *


hey Art does ur Regal still have da stock engine?


----------



## Lil Spanks

stock chromed out v6 engine


----------



## tequila sunrise

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

anythin this weekend??


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 9 2010, 07:13 PM~19287237
> *anythin this weekend??
> *


majestics toy drive at bobs big boy


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 9 2010, 11:05 PM~19288474
> *majestics toy drive at bobs big boy
> *


also on saterday at da same place


----------



## Lil Spanks

ill hit the one up sat..taking the bike


----------



## erick323

:thumbsup:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Dec 9 2010, 10:35 PM~19289949
> *also on saterday at da same place
> *


Saturday


----------



## Lil Spanks

yes saturday


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 10 2010, 12:07 PM~19293174
> *yes saturday
> *


wjos trowing the one on sat ????? dammm i have to work


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 10 2010, 05:21 PM~19296288
> *wjos trowing the one on sat ????? dammm i have to work
> *


Our style I think


----------



## Lil Spanks

got pics of todays show on facebook.


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## WICKED74

any body here have any ideas how to make a pounding bass speaker box for a trike 20 in schwinn


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by WICKED74_@Dec 13 2010, 07:20 PM~19318104
> *any body  here have any ideas  how  to make a pounding bass  speaker box for a  trike  20 in schwinn
> *


keep it sealed


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 13 2010, 05:31 PM~19316736
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass truck in the back


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Dec 14 2010, 03:43 PM~19325410
> *bad ass truck in the back
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 14 2010, 06:10 PM~19326019
> *:roflmao:
> *


with purple inside


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 13 2010, 03:31 PM~19316736
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that the bike whit every bodys parts


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Dec 14 2010, 05:42 PM~19326250
> *is that the bike whit every bodys parts
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 14 2010, 04:46 PM~19326269
> *:yessad:  :yessad:
> *


dang


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Clown Confusion

sup art herd u started a bike chap out here


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Dec 15 2010, 09:48 AM~19332700
> *sup art herd u started a bike chap out here
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Dec 15 2010, 10:48 AM~19332700
> *sup art herd u started a bike chap out here
> *


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 9 2010, 12:26 AM~19280785
> *stock chromed out v6 engine
> *


That's cool 3.8 huh... wut engine does ur dads Caddy have?


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 8 2010, 01:39 PM~19273649
> *i was telling her to stick out her ass more, but she didn't know how to. and she calls herself a model :uh:
> 
> btw...why has it been so quiet in here? usually we are always on the top of the list?
> *


haha it's cool, u took sum good pics tho :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

he has a 4100 motor


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 15 2010, 04:41 PM~19336438
> *
> *


 :uh: U didn't start it why u lying to the people I started it


----------



## Lil Spanks

foo go back into hidding wey


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 16 2010, 12:06 PM~19342705
> *foo go back into hidding wey
> *


 :wow: lol


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Dec 14 2010, 03:42 PM~19326250
> *is that the bike whit every bodys parts
> *


hope he's not after my parts :wow: hno: :sprint:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 16 2010, 01:54 PM~19344884
> *hope he's not after my parts :wow:  hno:  :sprint:
> *


i dont think those are his style :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Dec 16 2010, 03:13 PM~19344567
> *:wow:  lol
> *


foo what did ed say?


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 16 2010, 07:37 PM~19346223
> *foo what did ed say?
> *


keep it but he would sell u da other one


----------



## Lil Spanks

the box or bike?


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 17 2010, 03:35 PM~19353376
> *the box or bike?
> *


da lil orange one for i think 300 just with out a battery


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Dec 17 2010, 01:39 PM~19353895
> *da lil orange one for i think 300 just with out a battery
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Dec 17 2010, 03:39 PM~19353895
> *da lil orange one for i think 300 just with out a battery
> *


 :thumbsup: he knows i want that bad boy..


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 17 2010, 06:51 PM~19354972
> *:thumbsup: he knows i want that bad boy..
> *


everyone nows u do lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Dec 17 2010, 06:11 PM~19355141
> *everyone nows u do lol
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

i'm getting my camera i've always wanted for xmas!! now i can shoot pics without being embarassed with a cheap $100 camera. 

art-the model car is done. came out bitchin


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Dec 17 2010, 03:52 PM~19354005
> *:scrutinize:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 17 2010, 05:19 PM~19355210
> *i'm getting my camera i've always wanted for xmas!! now i can shoot pics without being embarassed with a cheap $100 camera.
> 
> art-the model car is done. came out bitchin
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: 
witch one


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 18 2010, 06:06 PM~19363493
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> witch one
> *


i was thinking of the canon eos rebel t2i with 18-55 and 55-250 lens. whats your opinion on that camera?


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## tequila sunrise

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 21 2010, 04:07 PM~19386390
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

happy to see me?


----------



## tequila sunrise

will this post start another page? hate scrolling on this slow as computer. 






















hopefully this would help. i REALLY need to get me a desktop computer.


IT DID!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 21 2010, 05:44 PM~19387093
> *happy to see me?
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

whos ready for new years picnic???? whos going??


----------



## tequila sunrise

i'd like to,, but not sure.


----------



## Lil Spanks

let me know than


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 21 2010, 04:47 PM~19387121
> *will this post start another page? hate scrolling on this slow as computer.
> hopefully this would help. i REALLY need to get me a desktop computer.
> happy bday mike *


----------



## Lil Spanks

happy b.day mike


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

merry christmas to the homies THEE ARTISTICS


----------



## dave_st214

Merry x-mas


----------



## BoOtZ323

Merry xmas everybody n happy bday to erick n mike


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Dec 25 2010, 03:07 PM~19419396
> *Merry xmas everybody n happy bday to erick n mike
> *


x2


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Dec 25 2010, 05:07 PM~19419396
> *Merry xmas everybody n happy bday to erick n mike
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 25 2010, 08:06 PM~19420091
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

change of plans..some of us will be hittin the park in yorba linda for new years..


----------



## tequila sunrise

thanks for the bday wishes guys.


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## tequila sunrise

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks

happy new year peeps


----------



## Lil Spanks

ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## tequila sunrise

FINALLY GOT A DIGITAL SLR CAMERA!! next step is my toyota 4 runner. :cheesy:


----------



## l1l_b1rd

happy new years every 1


----------



## Lil Spanks

i like 4 runners


----------



## socios b.c. prez

vomit.


----------



## Lil Spanks

O.....M......G..... ITS RAULLLLLL


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 4 2011, 02:45 AM~19498024
> *O.....M......G..... ITS RAULLLLLL
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

where is everyone at now??


----------



## tequila sunrise

hiding :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Lil Spanks

>


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 6 2011, 03:00 PM~19522730
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ILL BE THERE


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 6 2011, 08:38 PM~19526055
> *ILL BE THERE
> *


yay cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks

ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks

long beach swatmeet tomarrow fellas


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 8 2011, 02:49 PM~19540914
> *ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 8 2011, 03:16 PM~19541477
> *:cheesy:
> *


BRING THE RIDES AND BIKES. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## tequila sunrise

my lady just got a honda accord. next will be my toyota 4 runner!! so...BIKE SHOWS, HERE I COME.


----------



## Lil Spanks

this weeken is pomona sweatmeet


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 11 2011, 05:25 PM~19569553
> *this weeken is pomona sweatmeet
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 11 2011, 05:25 PM~19569553
> *this weeken is pomona sweatmeet
> *


i'll be there


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 12 2011, 11:52 AM~19574827
> *i'll be there
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 12 2011, 11:52 AM~19574827
> *i'll be there
> *


----------



## WICKED74

but dont mind the pics but when i come out iam twistin heads


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by WICKED74_@Jan 13 2011, 06:13 PM~19588629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but dont mind the pics  but  when i come out iam twistin heads
> *


did you get the pm and cant wait to see it when its done


----------



## WICKED74

ya when u kan kall me ok lil homie candy shop is coming out mid feb semi custom trike with beat


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 12 2011, 10:52 AM~19574827
> *i'll be there
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818

waSSup homies...im bacc in tha blocc... uffin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jan 15 2011, 03:14 PM~19606013
> *waSSup homies...im bacc in tha blocc... uffin:
> *


in cali??


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 15 2011, 03:06 PM~19606277
> *in cali??
> *


dats rite...in tha 818 once again...  
talked to casper alraedy...imma hit tha shows again
but my bike still aint done,im broke ritenow,an jobless


----------



## Lil Spanks

dat makes two of us...hey do u still have dem molded tx plauqes??? pm me and let me know


----------



## BoOtZ323

Wel atleats ur bak snapper n wat a wat to start da new year


----------



## Lil Spanks

aawwww shit..my niggga bootz


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 17 2011, 11:40 AM~19619103
> *aawwww shit..my niggga bootz
> *


Haha wat up art


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 16 2011, 05:09 PM~19613626
> *dat makes two of us...hey do u still have dem molded tx plauqes??? pm me and let me know
> *


yeah...pm send in a few minutes....hold up


----------



## SNAPPER818

waSSup bootz...yeah dawgie it is a good way to start da newyear....


----------



## Lil Spanks

pm sent


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 17 2011, 04:22 PM~19622247
> *pm sent
> *


pm replyd


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jan 17 2011, 05:39 PM~19622371
> *pm replyd
> *


pm sent


----------



## 817Lowrider

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

TTT


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jan 17 2011, 04:30 PM~19621279
> *waSSup bootz...yeah dawgie it is a good way to start da newyear....
> *


Yup it is long time no see


----------



## Lil Spanks

myyyyy ***** booootz


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

DONT FORGET THIS SUNDAY IS LONG BEACH SWATMEET FOR BIKES AND A PICNIC IN THE CITY OF ORANGE..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 19 2011, 12:15 PM~19639412
> *DONT FORGET THIS SUNDAY IS LONG BEACH SWATMEET FOR BIKES AND A PICNIC IN THE CITY OF ORANGE..
> *


Coo


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider+Jan 17 2011, 08:45 PM~19624858-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wassup g :wave:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BoOtZ323_@Jan 17 2011, 10:04 PM~19626003
> *Yup it is long time no see
> *


 hellyeah...cant take da hood out da homeboy,i had to come bacc


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 19 2011, 12:15 PM~19639412
> *DONT FORGET THIS SUNDAY IS LONG BEACH SWATMEET FOR BIKES AND A PICNIC IN THE CITY OF ORANGE..
> *


orale...now i knoe,hopefully i could roll up


----------



## tequila sunrise

who's having the picnic?


----------



## WICKED74

4 sale poundind woofer box for two 10 s $80 obo


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

thanks snapper for the new toy


----------



## tequila sunrise

sooo..who's having the picnic at orange? and who's going?


----------



## Lil Spanks

DONT FORGET TOMARROWS LONG BEACH SWATMEET FOR BIKE AT VETS. STADUIM AND OLDSTYLE IS HAVEING A PICNIC AT HART PARK IN ORANGE TOO


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 20 2011, 11:46 PM~19656756
> *thanks snapper for the new toy
> *


is all good homeboy...


----------



## SNAPPER818

pm sent...art


----------



## Lil Spanks

thanks bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez

pm sent


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 24 2011, 01:46 PM~19682986
> *pm sent
> *


pm sent back...dont want it


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 25 2011, 01:28 PM~19693945
> *
> *


 :guns:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 25 2011, 02:30 PM~19693960
> *:guns:
> *


 :naughty: :boink:


----------



## Lil Spanks

ttt


----------



## SNAPPER818

ey art u got any flicas of dat picnic?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## SNAPPER818

waSSup homies....  weres every1 at?


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 27 2011, 12:59 PM~19713686
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


waSSup Dezzie...wut u been upto?


----------



## Lil Spanks

whad up nikka


----------



## Lil Spanks

happy birthday to monchis


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 28 2011, 10:18 AM~19722048
> *happy birthday to monchis
> *


x2...i didnt noe


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 25 2011, 02:30 PM~19693960
> *:guns:
> *


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 28 2011, 04:52 PM~19724684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: haha ese guy :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jan 28 2011, 06:06 PM~19724753
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: haha ese guy :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## l1l_b1rd

:wave:


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 28 2011, 12:18 PM~19722048
> *happy birthday to monchis
> *


x3
:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

my ***** bootz


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 29 2011, 12:39 PM~19729893
> *my ***** bootz
> *


wat up art


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by l1l_b1rd_@Jan 29 2011, 01:04 AM~19728372
> *:wave:
> *


wassup...:wave:


----------



## SNAPPER818

waSSup bootz....wuts crakin


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BoOtZ323

Wat up snapper n not much n u wats new with u homie?


----------



## BASH3R

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks

my ******


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

ttt


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Jan 30 2011, 12:22 AM~19735251
> *Wat up snapper n not much n u wats new with u homie?
> *


  nathing homie,nomas get lid,get drunk and stay high...
as u can tell their aint a damn thing new with me...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 30 2011, 10:56 AM~19736740
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: sup basher....wuts crakin foo


----------



## SNAPPER818

wassup artie...
ey dawg a lil blue bird 
told me about a shoot....
wats with dat...any flicas?


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 2 2011, 04:22 PM~19769093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
i cant wait till is out in tha streets again


----------



## SNAPPER818

damn i wish i had dat joint ritenow...
:biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818

_
TO THA MUTHAFUCKEN TOP_


----------



## Lil Spanks

ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Feb 2 2011, 03:30 PM~19768133
> *wassup artie...
> ey dawg a lil blue bird
> told me about a shoot....
> wats with dat...any flicas?
> *


i dont know cuz i shot dat lil bird..lol....pics are on facebook bro


----------



## tequila sunrise

hopefully it comes out and has alot of air time


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 2 2011, 03:22 PM~19769093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


hey want to get rid of those r/c cars in background??? :biggrin:



gonna plan a photo shoot of the bike pretty soon. maybe even w/ my brother's old bike. :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 3 2011, 05:11 PM~19779561
> *hey want to get rid of those r/c cars in background??? :biggrin:
> gonna plan a photo shoot of the bike pretty soon. maybe even w/ my brother's old bike. :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tequila sunrise

hey someday that might be you :happysad:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 3 2011, 11:05 AM~19777248
> *i dont know cuz i shot dat lil bird..lol....pics are on facebook bro
> *


haha  alrite den...ill check em out later


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 3 2011, 04:11 PM~19779561
> *hey want to get rid of those r/c cars in background??? :biggrin:
> gonna plan a photo shoot of the bike pretty soon. maybe even w/ my brother's old bike. :0
> *


i left em in tejas...
i think my tia sold em...


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 3 2011, 04:46 PM~19779851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
on da real,i taught it was her body... :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 13 2011, 05:02 PM~19588075
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SNAPPER818

ESTE GUEY....HAHA...
COME UP WITH RAMDOM SHIT DAWG uffin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 3 2011, 03:46 PM~19779851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i was gonna say "hey, invite me to the next family function".


----------



## SNAPPER818

uffin:


----------



## casper805

For sale engraved and chromed stroller peices never put on make offer


----------



## casper805

Mini pump cover not for sale


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Feb 4 2011, 10:26 PM~19791840
> *Mini pump cover not for sale
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## tequila sunrise

any idea on upcoming shows?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 5 2011, 04:15 PM~19796038
> *any idea on upcoming shows?
> *













not till march


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 5 2011, 02:15 PM~19796036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey art, isn't that the girl you've been sayin that you miss on your fb? :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 5 2011, 04:17 PM~19796048
> *hey art, isn't that the girl you've been sayin that you miss on your fb? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 5 2011, 04:17 PM~19796048
> *hey art, isn't that the girl you've been sayin that you miss on your fb? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 5 2011, 02:20 PM~19796057
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sharpie?


----------



## just4fun2011

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 5 2011, 03:20 PM~19796057
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

For the new year..and on.....new rules are going to be set for the bike club and ill make copys to the bike club memebers.....after seeing some bike,...im really getting upset with our bikes....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 6 2011, 12:19 AM~19799171
> *For the new year..and on.....new rules are going to be set for the bike club and ill make copys to the bike club memebers.....after seeing some bike,...im really getting upset with our bikes....
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 6 2011, 01:19 AM~19799171
> *For the new year..and on.....new rules are going to be set for the bike club and ill make copys to the bike club memebers.....after seeing some bike,...im really getting upset with our bikes....
> *


especially that p.o.s. purple 12" :uh:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 6 2011, 12:19 AM~19799171
> *For the new year..and on.....new rules are going to be set for the bike club and ill make copys to the bike club memebers.....after seeing some bike,...im really getting upset with our bikes....
> *


 :biggrin: it not going to happen west13 said he voted you out and he running the club now :cheesy: lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 6 2011, 01:46 PM~19801704
> *especially that p.o.s. purple 12" :uh:
> *


thats right go and hide...ill be coming for you.. .... i have new things coming.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 6 2011, 12:46 PM~19801704
> *especially that p.o.s. purple 12" :uh:
> *


X2


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 6 2011, 02:22 PM~19801963
> *thats right go and hide...ill be coming for you.. .... i have new things coming.
> *


eh, old news.


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Feb 4 2011, 09:26 PM~19791840
> *Mini pump cover not for sale
> *


  wassup foo...
ey dawg i ran into da homie
Tymer,he was on his way to tha shop,
to get parts for his daughter's 12'inch...
_818 chapter comin soon...once again..._


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 5 2011, 03:20 PM~19796057
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :naughty: ey dawg whos yewr homegirl?


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 6 2011, 12:19 AM~19799171
> *For the new year..and on.....new rules are going to be set for the bike club and ill make copys to the bike club memebers.....after seeing some bike,...im really getting upset with our bikes....
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Feb 6 2011, 01:04 PM~19801845
> *:biggrin:  it not going to happen  west13 said he voted you out and he running the club now  :cheesy:  lol
> *


  wassup weezy...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 6 2011, 12:46 PM~19801704
> *especially that p.o.s. purple 12" :uh:
> *


wassup dannie...
i got ideas for da frame...  
da only pedo is dat im still broke... :angry:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Feb 6 2011, 02:21 PM~19802441
> * wassup weezy...
> *


wud up snapper how u like being back in cali  im doing good, shit im just chillin at the casa watching the pregame show for the superbowl


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Feb 6 2011, 02:30 PM~19802497
> *wud up snapper how u like being back in cali    im doing good, shit im just chillin at the casa watching the pregame show for the superbowl
> *


is firme to be back :biggrin: im kewl,today is my 1st day
stayin bud-free  still lookin for a jale,so far nada...dats kewl 
dawg,enjoy da weeken watchin it,with da fridge full of 40's huh


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Feb 6 2011, 02:40 PM~19802545
> *is firme to be back :biggrin: im kewl,today is my 1st day
> stayin bud-free    still lookin for a jale,so far nada...dats kewl
> dawg,enjoy da weeken watchin it,with da fridge full of 40's huh
> *


no 40s just gatorade lol .... first day bud free lol thats good stay clean man


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Feb 6 2011, 03:23 PM~19802456
> *wassup dannie...
> i got ideas for da frame...
> da only pedo is dat im still broke... :angry:
> *


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Feb 6 2011, 02:48 PM~19802589
> *no 40s just gatorade lol .... first day bud free lol thats good stay clean man
> *


oh...gatorates are good too,i rather have a 40oz thoe...
actually i only lasted a few hours clean,i got to my pad,
an i ran into sum of the homies,those foos had a gang of bud :420:


----------



## SNAPPER818




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 6 2011, 01:46 PM~19801704
> *especially that p.o.s. purple 12" :uh:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 8 2011, 08:17 PM~19821660
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## erick323

uffin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## tequila sunrise

i heard there is a small show in corona this weekend. once i find out i'll post up info. BUSTIN OUT THE BIKE :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Feb 8 2011, 10:26 PM~19823709
> *uffin:
> *


WASSUP G...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 8 2011, 07:17 PM~19821660
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Q-VO :wave:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 9 2011, 10:31 AM~19826804
> *i heard there is a small show in  corona this weekend. once i find out i'll post up info. BUSTIN OUT THE BIKE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 5 2011, 11:19 PM~19799171
> *For the new year..and on.....new rules are going to be set for the bike club and ill make copys to the bike club memebers.....after seeing some bike,...im really getting upset with our bikes....
> *


 :0 time to step it up a few notches. and i gotta get started on a damn display :happysad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

theirs one sat. in mo valley too


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Feb 9 2011, 01:30 PM~19828671
> *WASSUP G...
> *


nothing much wass-up with u whats new


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Feb 2 2011, 02:28 PM~19768112
> *:wave: sup basher....wuts crakin foo
> *


hit me up


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 10 2011, 10:32 AM~19835536
> *hit me up
> *


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Feb 10 2011, 12:15 AM~19833543
> *nothing much wass-up with u whats new
> *


same here dawg,aint shit new with me


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 10 2011, 09:32 AM~19835536
> *hit me up
> *


alrite...








hellyeah,i got a new page...
my 1st tyme ever... :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 10 2011, 04:58 PM~19838433
> *
> *


wassup art...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 10 2011, 09:32 AM~19835536
> *hit me up
> *


ey foo
how ur gonna
tell me to hit-u-up
an wen i do u dont picc-up?


----------



## cone_weezy

whats up snapper! hey fool has anyone told you. that u look like lil rob the rapper lol i got one of his cds the 1218 album it tite


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Feb 10 2011, 05:34 PM~19838687
> *whats up snapper!  hey fool has anyone told you. that u look like lil rob the rapper lol i got one of his cds the 1218 album  it tite
> *


wassup weezy... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: 
yeah dawg alot....especially wen im drunk kus i would tie up a blue rag around my forhead...(i shaved,my facial hair...)i usto have dat cd,part1 but i forgot who i let it borrow too...i like his older jamz...da ones dat came out in da 90's...


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Feb 10 2011, 05:42 PM~19838718
> *wassup weezy... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> yeah dawg alot....especially wen im drunk kus i would tie up a blue rag around my forhead...(i shaved,my facial hair...)i usto have dat cd,part1 but i forgot who i let it borrow too...i like his older jamz...da ones dat came out in da 90's...
> *


 lol when i first seen u i was like "dam it lil rob " first song came to my head was that song called "my turn" only album igot is 1218 prt2 with that song summer night ,my turn i havent heard any of his old jams reason got the album cause he came down to houston los magnificos few yrs ago and he sang that song


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Feb 10 2011, 05:50 PM~19838764
> *lol when i first seen u i was like "dam it lil rob "   first song came to my head was  that song called "my turn"  only album igot is 1218 prt2 with that song summer night ,my turn  i havent heard any of his old jams reason got the album cause he came down to houston los magnificos  few yrs ago and he sang that song
> *


oh alrite...i knew sum foo from tango(my old connect),an he said dat he kicked it with lil-rob and lil rob was all flamed-up...da homie mousie said him and sum of his homies(SouthLand G's) chased him at az at a carshow and dat he ran to the cops....kus he aint about wut he usto be....sportin red and rappin with foos upstate...nah chales...dat aint kool


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by MR O.G._@Feb 10 2011, 05:00 PM~19838451
> *NEW SHOWS EVERY MONTH ALSO IT THE CAR SHOW PAGE FOR UPCOMING CAR SHOWS.
> 
> <a href=\'http://www.djchentemrog.com/RADIOHOME.htm\' target=\'_blank\'>www.djchentemrog.com/RADIOHOME</a>
> *


 to listen to oldies an old school


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

GROUPE BOMB CHAPTER 1ST ANNUAL SHOW & SHINE FEB 13, PARKRIDGE AND MAIN IN THE CITY OF CORONA..


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

*SUNDAY APRIL 10th, 2011
LOST MEMORIES INTERNET RADIO
IS HAVING A CAR SHOW IN LA PUENTE CALIF.
LA PUENTE HIGH SCHOOL
(FOOTBALL PARKING LOT)
NELSON & GLENDORA AVE
ROLL IN TIME: 7AM - 10AM 
SHOWTIME: 10:AM - 4PM
FLYER COMING SOON
FOR MORE INFO & VENDOR SPOTS
P.M ME BACK
ALSO HIT MY INTERNET RADIO WEB SITE
WWW.DJCHENTEMROG.COM*


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 10 2011, 03:58 PM~19838433
> *
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

ttt


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 10 2011, 05:58 PM~19839251
> *GROUPE BOMB CHAPTER 1ST ANNUAL SHOW & SHINE FEB 13, PARKRIDGE AND MAIN IN THE CITY OF CORONA..
> *


i'll be there!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 10 2011, 06:01 PM~19839281
> *SUNDAY APRIL 10th, 2011
> LOST MEMORIES INTERNET RADIO
> IS HAVING A CAR SHOW IN LA PUENTE CALIF.
> LA PUENTE HIGH SCHOOL
> (FOOTBALL PARKING LOT)
> NELSON & GLENDORA AVE
> ROLL IN TIME:  7AM - 10AM
> SHOWTIME: 10:AM - 4PM
> FLYER COMING SOON
> FOR MORE INFO & VENDOR SPOTS
> P.M ME BACK
> ALSO HIT MY INTERNET RADIO WEB SITE
> WWW.DJCHENTEMROG.COM
> *


i'll be there too! old neighborhood


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 11 2011, 11:52 AM~19844565
> *i'll be there!!
> *


with or without?


----------



## SNAPPER818

damn a bunch of shows comin up...
i wanna go to da 1 from Lost memorieS...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Feb 11 2011, 05:17 PM~19846828
> *damn a bunch of shows comin up...
> i wanna go to da 1 from Lost memorieS...
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 11 2011, 02:58 PM~19846707
> *with or without?
> *


with bike AND camera and my eldest daughter :cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise

anyone else goin to the Groupe show in corona?


----------



## Lil Spanks

yea two cars and me too..ill back u up


----------



## Lil Spanks

where all my ****** at????


----------



## tequila sunrise

:biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818

WASSUP WASSUP...I WAS GONE BUT NOW IM BACK.... uffin:


----------



## SNAPPER818

EY CHECK OUT 
*WWW.DJCHENTEMROG.COM*
DEN GO TO RADIOSHOW
DEN TO THE OLDSCHOOL SHOW...
HE GAVE A SHOUT-OUT TO DA CLUB :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Feb 16 2011, 03:50 PM~19885571
> *EY CHECK OUT
> WWW.DJCHENTEMROG.COM
> DEN GO TO RADIOSHOW
> DEN TO THE OLDSCHOOL SHOW...
> HE GAVE A SHOUT-OUT TO DA CLUB :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Feb 16 2011, 03:50 PM~19885571
> *EY CHECK OUT
> WWW.DJCHENTEMROG.COM
> DEN GO TO RADIOSHOW
> DEN TO THE OLDSCHOOL SHOW...
> HE GAVE A SHOUT-OUT TO DA CLUB :biggrin:
> *


thats tight..im hearing it right now..sounds gooood


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 12 2011, 02:03 PM~19852649
> *with bike AND camera and my eldest daughter :cheesy:
> *


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 16 2011, 04:45 PM~19886435
> *thats tight..im hearing it right now..sounds gooood
> *


those rolas are firme huh....
i like the oldies show more den the oldshool shool


----------



## SNAPPER818

:wow: :wow: :around: :wow:
lid up as a mothafucker....


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

wuts up everybody haven't been here in a while so wuts new?


----------



## Lil Spanks

where have u been


----------



## west_13

CASPER GIVE ME A CALL


----------



## Lil Spanks

TTT


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Feb 17 2011, 06:12 PM~19895985
> *wuts up everybody haven't been here in a while so wuts new?
> *


wassup foo...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 19 2011, 05:11 AM~19908278
> *CASPER GIVE ME A CALL
> *


wassup d...


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Feb 20 2011, 03:22 PM~19917265
> *wassup d...
> *


was up fool wat u been up to


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 20 2011, 08:47 PM~19918958


i wanna see pics of ur bike..looks like u havent done nothing..so pics or out of the club....last time u had a bike was the nite life show last year..so we gotta see pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks+Feb 20 2011, 07:28 PM~19919304-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-west_13
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Feb 20 2011, 08:47 PM~19918958
> 
> 
> 
> i wanna see pics of ur bike..looks like u havent done nothing..so pics or out of the club....last time u had a bike was the nite life show last year..so we gotta see pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
Click to expand...

 :wow:


----------



## Lil Spanks

SOLD!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 21 2011, 12:48 AM~19921511
> *MIGHT sell twilite if the moneys right..who wants to buy it????, but it does NOT come with the set up, like cylinders,and pump....comes with display too MAKE OFFER....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks+Feb 20 2011, 08:28 PM~19919304-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-west_13
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Feb 20 2011, 08:47 PM~19918958
> 
> 
> 
> i wanna see pics of ur bike..looks like u havent done nothing..so pics or out of the club....last time u had a bike was the nite life show last year..so we gotta see pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
Click to expand...

tell casper to post some pics phils doing the mods and paint job


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 21 2011, 12:48 AM~19921511
> *MIGHT sell twilite if the moneys right..who wants to buy it????, but it does NOT come with the set up, like cylinders,and pump....comes with display too MAKE OFFER....
> *


300


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 21 2011, 07:00 AM~19921931
> *300
> *


punk lol


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 20 2011, 07:47 PM~19918958
> *was up fool wat u been up to
> *


nathin new dawg...
still lookin for a jale...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 21 2011, 12:48 AM~19921511
> *MIGHT sell twilite if the moneys right..who wants to buy it????, but it does NOT come with the set up, like cylinders,and pump....comes with display too MAKE OFFER....
> *


for real???post pics foo,
i only saw once...way bacc


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Feb 21 2011, 04:27 PM~19925382
> *nathin new dawg...
> still lookin for a jale...
> *


thts kewl


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 21 2011, 01:48 AM~19921511
> *SOLD!!!!!!!........Going to Vegas
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 21 2011, 10:18 PM~19929288
> *
> *


sure it is


----------



## bigtroubles1

west up lil spanks


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 21 2011, 11:20 PM~19929307
> *sure it is
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## tequila sunrise

what shows are coming up? anyone? anyone?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 22 2011, 07:00 PM~19935453
> *what shows are coming up? anyone? anyone?
> *


suppose to rain this weekend..some shows in march


----------



## l1l_b1rd

ttt


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by l1l_b1rd_@Feb 23 2011, 09:37 AM~19940423
> *ttt
> *


x2


----------



## tequila sunrise

can't wait till the shows start happening


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 24 2011, 03:11 PM~19951750
> *can't wait till the shows start happening
> *


    summer tyme :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESEROB

*ESEROB DROPPEN IN LOOKING GOOD*


----------



## ESEROB

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks+Feb 20 2011, 08:28 PM~19919304-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-west_13
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Feb 20 2011, 08:47 PM~19918958
> 
> 
> 
> i wanna see pics of ur bike..looks like u havent done nothing..so pics or out of the club....last time u had a bike was the nite life show last year..so we gotta see pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
Click to expand...

ORALE


----------



## ESEROB

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 21 2011, 05:16 PM~19925800
> *thts kewl
> *


SUP LITTLE HOMIE TELL UR POP S TO HIT ME UP GEE HE CHANGE HIS NUMBER ON ME OR GIVE HIM MINE 264 5196 THANX FU


----------



## SNAPPER818

:wave: _wassup homies...
weres every body at?_


----------



## Lil Spanks

their all hiding..lol


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Feb 25 2011, 01:18 PM~19959651
> *:wave:  wassup homies...
> weres every body at?
> *


wats up snapper how u been :wave:


----------



## tequila sunrise

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19965637

picnic in chino, just down the street from my work!! i'm definately going.


----------



## Stilo-G

Wud up gente


----------



## Lil Spanks

ttt


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 1 2011, 09:14 AM~19988330
> *ttt
> *


wud up artie how was da meeting.. wut u think bout monchies ride


----------



## tequila sunrise

ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 1 2011, 12:23 PM~19988754
> *wud up artie how was da meeting.. wut u think bout monchies ride
> *


needs work


----------



## Lil Spanks

where is everyone


----------



## ESEROB

_*THEY ARE IN BED SLEPPING *_


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by l1l_b1rd_@Feb 25 2011, 10:46 PM~19963579
> *wats up snapper how u been :wave:
> *


 :wave: wassup g...i been good,lookin for a jale,
meanwhile i been stayin :420: like always...
how you been dawg


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 27 2011, 09:03 PM~19975987
> *Wud up gente
> *


  wassup foo...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 1 2011, 09:21 PM~19993758
> *where is everyone
> *


wat up art...
ey you foos had a meetin?


----------



## Lil Spanks

caspers new g ride


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 2 2011, 04:57 PM~19999758
> *caspers new g ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahaha :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

TTT


----------



## SNAPPER818




----------



## bigtroubles1

wassup ie riders peep out this thread http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=570249.. trying to do it big on march 19th in the i.e
. putting together a sunset cruise in the i.e looking for 20 or more riders..
LETS DO IT BIG

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=570249


----------



## tequila sunrise

cruise night tonight in pomona. fat burgers. since it's close by i'm going to check it out.


----------



## SNAPPER818

_ey u foos remember silent?
da homie dat whas in tha 818 chapter...
now that imma be runnin the 818 chapter 
hes gonna be in it...tambien da homie tymer_


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Mar 5 2011, 02:46 PM~20023052
> * ey u foos remember silent?
> da homie dat whas in tha 818 chapter...
> now that imma be runnin the 818 chapter
> hes gonna be in it...tambien da homie tymer
> *


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 5 2011, 04:28 PM~20023230
> *
> *


sup foo....wer u been at?


----------



## Rocknrhino

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 16 2011, 05:48 PM~19886456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Okay


----------



## Rocknrhino

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 10 2011, 07:57 PM~19839239
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool Thanks


----------



## Rocknrhino

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 5 2011, 04:20 PM~19796057
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I Remember my First Beer


----------



## Rocknrhino

> Nice
Click to expand...


----------



## Rocknrhino

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 10 2010, 11:24 PM~19039456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

TTT


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Mar 5 2011, 03:46 PM~20023052
> * ey u foos remember silent?
> da homie dat whas in tha 818 chapter...
> now that imma be runnin the 818 chapter
> hes gonna be in it...tambien da homie tymer
> *


i got pelons number if you need it?? .


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

TTT


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 6 2011, 12:48 PM~20027979
> *i got pelons number if you need it?? .
> *


hellyeah homeboy...
shoot that shit...  
hit me up dawg...



































hellyeah,i got a new-page again :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G+Mar 6 2011, 02:33 PM~20028473-->
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wassup g
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lil Spanks_@Mar 7 2011, 04:21 PM~20037064
> *TTT
> *


wassup foo


----------



## Lil Spanks

what up g


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Mar 7 2011, 04:42 PM~20037680
> *wassup g
> wassup foo
> *


wud up snapper how u doin


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

http://encefalus.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/******.jpg


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks+Mar 7 2011, 07:57 PM~20038794-->
> 
> 
> 
> what up g
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nothin new homie,same as always...im :420:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Stilo-G_@Mar 8 2011, 09:44 AM~20041864
> *wud up snapper how u doin
> *


sup dawg...im kewl,got myself back into skewl...an u?


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 8 2011, 05:47 PM~20045073
> *http://encefalus.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/******.jpg
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members:* tequila sunrise*

bike show sunday and chino hills sunday...which one...hummmmmm..lol


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 9 2011, 03:47 PM~20052540
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-aovNhtKLU


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 9 2011, 04:57 PM~20052618
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-aovNhtKLU
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 17 2011, 09:45 PM~19624858
> * :wave:
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Mar 9 2011, 02:21 PM~20052369
> *nothin new homie,same as always...im  :420:
> sup dawg...im kewl,got myself back into skewl...an u?
> *


thats firme just been working


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 10 2011, 08:42 AM~20058024
> *thats firme just been working
> *


dats kewl...
i need a jale,been lookin,
but nothin yet...


----------



## SNAPPER818

ey u foos remember silent's bike?
he was in the 818 chapter...
he told me he wanna sell it,26'' limo...
ill get pics later


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BUCIO_J

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 9 2011, 03:35 PM~20052447
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:fool2:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 10 2011, 09:42 AM~20058024
> *thats firme just been working
> *


----------



## BUCIO_J

congrats to hector "oso"

for the lowrider magazine segment :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

TTT


----------



## tequila sunrise

picnic in chino tomorrow. prado park.


----------



## Lil Spanks

wack


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Li'l Eder

HEY CASPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ARE YOU GONNA PAY ME THE CAR OR NOT????


----------



## -AZTEC SUNSET-




----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BUCIO_J_@Mar 11 2011, 09:57 PM~20072163
> *congrats to hector "oso"
> 
> for the lowrider magazine segment :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


_x2...yeah congrats,i heard about it_


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 12 2011, 01:12 PM~20075574
> *picnic in chino tomorrow. prado park.
> *


 :wow: serio?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Mar 13 2011, 02:10 PM~20081519
> *:wow:  serio?
> *


their was a bike show today in east los...


----------



## Lil Spanks

TTT


----------



## Clown Confusion

Here is our flyer for this year.


----------



## casper805

Twilights sold it's now part of the 805


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 14 2011, 04:57 PM~20090338
> *Twilights sold it's now part of the 805
> *


wow u paid that much


----------



## Lil Spanks

*not yet till i see cash..so its still fo sale*


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## tequila sunrise

> i have to download my pics from the picnic.


----------



## Clown Confusion

> i have to download my pics from the picnic.
> 
> 
> 
> wat happen to the twisted fork bars
Click to expand...


----------



## prieto

I'm looking for one of ur guys that goes by the name of venicesilent. His home page has ur club banner. If he can pm I sent him one with my number. Thanks


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by prieto_@Mar 15 2011, 05:53 PM~20099230
> *I'm looking for one of ur guys that goes by the name of venicesilent. His home page has ur club banner. If he can pm I sent him one with my number. Thanks
> *


hit up snapper...
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=20059544


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 14 2011, 09:43 PM~20092657
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

YEAH


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 13 2011, 06:33 PM~20083152
> *their was a bike show today in east los...
> *


foreal?damni gotta stay souver,
i dont noe about nothing goin on anymore


----------



## Lil Spanks

uffin:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 16 2011, 04:02 PM~20107233
> *uffin:
> *


wassup foo...
ey is there new members in tha car club?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Mar 16 2011, 05:39 PM~20107559
> *wassup foo...
> ey is there new members in tha car club?
> *


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## osorivera48

> _Originally posted by BUCIO_J_@Mar 11 2011, 09:57 PM~20072163
> *congrats to hector "oso"
> 
> for the lowrider magazine segment :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 16 2011, 09:34 PM~20110301
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


imma try to make it...


----------



## Lil Spanks

YEAHHHH


----------



## Lil Spanks

*WHEN WE DID THE NIKE PHOTO SHOOT IN JAN.*


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 2lowsyn

my name is rene I'm on a cell phone but I still want to apart of TA have not ben on line in some time me and my friend cody have ben don or thing here in SA TX all last year lookn to get better partsand buld more bikes we one other member who should show his bike this year we want to get plaqes if it's cool I iwould like for some to give me a call for heads up news or just to check in on us my number is 210 6380844


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 17 2011, 10:19 PM~20118214
> *my name  is rene I'm on a cell phone but I still want to apart of TA have not ben on line in some time me and my friend cody have ben don or thing here in SA TX all last year lookn to get better partsand buld more bikes we one other member who should show his bike this year  we want to get plaqes if it's cool I iwould like for some to give me a call for heads up news or just to check in on us my number is 210 6380844
> *


wow...m.i.a......what have you been up to brother..


----------



## 2lowsyn

not m.i.a ben to a bunch of shows just don't have a computer anymore.wont go to too many shows this year but we will be working on are bikes new paint and parts


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 17 2011, 06:26 PM~20116384
> *WHEN WE DID THE NIKE PHOTO SHOOT IN JAN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dats firme...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 17 2011, 09:19 PM~20118214
> *my name  is rene I'm on a cell phone but I still want to apart of TA have not ben on line in some time me and my friend cody have ben don or thing here in SA TX all last year lookn to get better partsand buld more bikes we one other member who should show his bike this year  we want to get plaqes if it's cool I iwould like for some to give me a call for heads up news or just to check in on us my number is 210 6380844
> *


_ey i got 1 plaque...its lasser-cut,chrome an it says Texas...
if its kewl with art,or casper(who ever calls tha shots)i'll sell it_


----------



## Lil Spanks

dat sounds good to me......whad up my nigggga booootz


----------



## Lil Spanks

TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks

Twilite for sale...800 or best offer with display and hydros.....


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 21 2011, 02:58 AM~20140398
> *Twilite for sale...800 or best offer with display and hydros.....
> *


*make offer..the homie hook up*


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 19 2011, 12:07 AM~20126789
> *dat sounds good to me......whad up my nigggga booootz
> *


alrite kewl....is for sale then....pm


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818+Mar 18 2011, 11:50 AM~20122160-->
> 
> 
> 
> ey i got 1 plaque...its lasser-cut,chrome an it says Texas...
> if its kewl with art,or casper(who ever calls tha shots)i'll sell it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SNAPPER818_@Mar 21 2011, 04:05 PM~20144434
> *alrite kewl....is for sale then....pm
> *


----------



## casper805

Congradulations to stilo on his new baby boy born yesterday morning


----------



## Lil Spanks

but sad thing is that the baby came out black...lol


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 19 2011, 02:07 AM~20126789
> *dat sounds good to me......whad up my nigggga booootz
> *


What up art long time no see hahahaha wat u ben up to?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Mar 23 2011, 12:32 AM~20157943
> *What up art long time no see hahahaha wat u ben up to?
> *


my niggggga boooooootzzzzz...wad uppppp




TWITLITE IS SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2lowsyn

I'm still here,havnt seen casper or anyone I remember.must have ben gon a long time,longer then I thought.but if it's cool. With everyone I wold get that I need some cash but I want it. 
can anyone tell me what happened to juan ?


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 22 2011, 01:47 AM~20149230
> *Congradulations to stilo on his new baby boy born yesterday morning*


  congrats stilo...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 23 2011, 02:36 PM~20161660
> *I'm still here,havnt seen casper or anyone I remember.must have ben gon a long time,longer then I thought.but if it's cool. With everyone I wold get that I need some cash but I want it.
> can anyone tell me what happened to juan ?
> *


juan and the rest were being crybabys


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 23 2011, 01:36 PM~20161660
> *I'm still here,havnt seen casper or anyone I remember.must have ben gon a long time,longer then I thought.but if it's cool. With everyone I wold get that I need some cash but I want it.
> can anyone tell me what happened to juan ?
> *


i still got tha plaque...
if ur short on feria ritenow,
is kewl...ill still hold it...
i think juan got out the club,
last year


----------



## tequila sunrise

ANYONE GOING TO THE CAR SHOW IN WEST COVINA THIS SUNDAY?


----------



## SNAPPER818

nope...im broke,an other then dat
its always a mean ass hang over on sundays...


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 15 2011, 02:18 PM~20098584
> *wat happen to the twisted fork bars
> *


bent to shit from an accident. nothing else broke...thankfully. i want to upgrade the forks, sissy bar, and fender braces.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 23 2011, 04:00 PM~20162294
> *ANYONE GOING TO THE CAR SHOW IN WEST COVINA THIS SUNDAY?
> *


what car show??


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 23 2011, 10:12 AM~20159373
> *my niggggga boooooootzzzzz...wad uppppp
> TWITLITE IS SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Not much n foreal to who n wen u goin to comedown here again wero misses u n said he want to race u, u in ur truck n him in his honda lol


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 23 2011, 02:45 PM~20162162
> *juan and the rest were being crybabys
> *


that really sucks he brought me in. . . 
so any one wana fill me in from tha last year than?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 23 2011, 08:36 PM~20164393
> *that really sucks he brought me in. .  .
> so any one wana fill me in from tha last year than?
> *


like??..nuthing much


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn+Mar 23 2011, 03:36 PM~20161660-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still here,havnt seen casper or anyone I remember.must have ben gon a long time,longer then I thought.but if it's cool. With everyone I wold get that I need some cash but I want it.
> can anyone tell me what happened to juan ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats up Rene. I told you I was shutting down the chap. I know the homie snapper was trying to start it back up but moved back to cali. If you want to continue the chap you need to holla at this puto right here VVV
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lil Spanks_is_a_fag_@Mar 23 2011, 04:45 PM~20162162
> *juan and the rest were being crybabys
> *


This ***** right here. :uh: You know why we left!


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 23 2011, 09:36 PM~20164393
> *that really sucks he brought me in. .  .
> so any one wana fill me in from tha last year than?
> *


NOTHING... NOTHING BUT BULLSHIT FROM ART!


----------



## 2lowsyn

he was never got to hang whit him we never even called each outher, I didn't know he moved (snapper)


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Mar 23 2011, 08:29 PM~20164329
> *Not much n foreal to who n wen u goin to comedown here again wero misses u n said he want to race u, u in ur truck n him in his honda lol
> *


 :fool2: :fool2: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 23 2011, 08:41 PM~20164441
> *NOTHING... NOTHING BUT BULLSHIT FROM ART!
> *


see already crying


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 23 2011, 09:46 PM~20164499
> *see already crying
> *


BEING REAL!


----------



## 2lowsyn

well then Lil Spanks, can I keep my lil crew open ?


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 23 2011, 09:45 PM~20164476
> *:fool2:  :fool2:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 23 2011, 08:48 PM~20164519
> *well then Lil Spanks, can I keep my lil crew open ?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 23 2011, 09:48 PM~20164519
> *well then Lil Spanks, can I keep my lil crew open ?
> *


That fool dont make decisions. gotta ask some one who knows.


----------



## 2lowsyn

would some one from the car club be better to ask ?


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 23 2011, 09:58 PM~20164661
> *would some one from the car club be better to ask ?
> *


:dunno: All I know is Art dont make decisions


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 23 2011, 08:58 PM~20164661
> *would some one from the car club be better to ask ?
> *


no cuz they have nuthing to do with the bike club.....


so juan go back in to hiding mode.........crybaby


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 23 2011, 10:01 PM~20164697
> *no cuz they have nuthing to do with the bike club.....
> so juan go back in to hiding mode.........crybaby
> *


No one hiding from you NIKKA


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 23 2011, 09:03 PM~20164715
> *No one hiding from you NIKKA
> *


wheres the butt hurt form for this foo


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 23 2011, 10:04 PM~20164726
> *wheres the butt hurt form for this foo
> *


This bizsnatch right here!


----------



## casper805

You don't get the ok till I see updated pics of your guys shit and you guys better be in odessa this tear if u still wana be a part if this club cause whe will be making the drive back up there again this year.... And as for gotti bro no hard feelings but get the fuck out our topic if u got nothing good to say


----------



## Lil Spanks

SOME BAN JUAN...CRYBABY..


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 24 2011, 05:54 AM~20167254
> *You don't get the ok till I see updated pics of your guys shit and you guys better be in odessa this tear if u still wana be a part if this club cause whe will be making the drive back up there again this year.... And as for gotti bro no hard feelings but get the fuck out our topic if u got nothing good to say
> *


***** You trippen. Art Runs his mouth bout me and I kick back? naw fool.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Bunch of ****. :uh:


----------



## 2lowsyn

just my bike learning to post pics from my phone


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2011, 10:14 AM~20168640
> *Bunch of ****.  :uh:
> *


why heeeeellllllooooooo


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 24 2011, 12:03 PM~20169774
> *Don't be a drag just be a queen, Don't be a drag just be a queen, Don't be a drag just be a queen, Don't be a drag just be a queen, Don't be a drag just be a queen, Don't be a drag just be a queen, Don't be a drag just be a queen, Don't be a drag just be a queen
> *


 :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2011, 01:18 PM~20169844
> *I call arts penis Moby Dick
> *


oh reaaaaalllly


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 23 2011, 07:39 PM~20164418
> *Whats up Rene. I told you I was shutting down the chap. I know the homie snapper was trying to start it back up but moved back to cali. If you want to continue the chap you need to holla at this puto right here VVV
> This ***** right here. :uh: You know why we left!
> *


ke onda homie...
yeah im bacc in Cali,
i was sopousto stay in tejas,
but shit happens for a reason,you know...


----------



## 2lowsyn

that it does,look at me couldn't get on line to keep you guys updated but fuck it right


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 23 2011, 07:43 PM~20164458
> *he was never got to hang whit him we never even called each outher, I didn't know he moved (snapper)
> *


wassup foo,
yeah i moved early january of this year...
good luck on bringin the tejas chapter back up...
an dont trip dawg,we'll kicc it if we(SO.CAL) show in tejas


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323+Mar 23 2011, 07:51 PM~20164567-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wassup bootz
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-casper805_@Mar 24 2011, 03:54 AM~20167254
> *You don't get the ok till I see updated pics of your guys shit and you guys better be in odessa this year if u still wana be a part if this club cause whe will be making the drive back up there again this year.... And as for gotti bro no hard feelings but get the fuck out our topic if u got nothing good to say
> *


ey foo count me in,
im down to roll up overthere


----------



## SNAPPER818

_*HASTA LA MUERTE*_


----------



## BoOtZ323

To everbody from the club down to get the club the club tatted hit me up n ill pay for it all u have to do is come to south gate to let erick do it  n was up snapper


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Mar 24 2011, 04:17 PM~20171327
> *wassup foo,
> yeah i moved early january of this year...
> good luck on bringin the tejas chapter back up...
> an dont trip dawg,we'll kicc it if we(SO.CAL) show in tejas
> *


I'm lookn to go out the idk har far frezno is from you but I'm lookn to get my bike on some calie soil


----------



## 2lowsyn

I'm looking to get out to frezno idk far that is from you but in gata head out to san diago to.im just looking to get my bike on some calie soil and see some freinds and family out ther


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 23 2011, 03:39 PM~20163017
> *what car show??
> *


reality car show to benefit autism. west covina. just found out last night i won't be going. going to see my new niece in victorville.


----------



## tequila sunrise

any shows where the whole so cal bike club will be at? i'm definately going to request a saturday off from work if i have to.


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Mar 24 2011, 08:15 PM~20173456
> *To everbody from the club down to get the club the club tatted hit me up n ill pay for it all u have to do is come to south gate to let erick do it  n was up snapper
> *


sup foo...im down to get it homie,probly like a week ago i was juss tellin casper i want the club tatted...on the real,estaba pensando in the back of my neck or in my arm...i cant desite were...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 25 2011, 03:50 PM~20179720
> *any shows where the whole so cal bike club will be at? i'm definately going to request a saturday off from work if i have to.
> *


right now nothing so far cuz car shows are starting to come back..so we'll have to see whats up


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 24 2011, 08:51 PM~20173842
> *I'm lookn to go out the idk har far frezno is from you but I'm lookn to get my bike on some calie soil
> *


wen u planin on comin to Cali?
...edit...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 24 2011, 08:54 PM~20173894
> *I'm looking to get out to frezno idk far that is from you but in gata head out to san diago to.im just looking to get my bike on some calie soil and see some freinds and family out ther
> *


san diego is closer to us...dats forsure,idk how close thoe


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Mar 24 2011, 09:15 PM~20173456
> *To everbody from the club down to get the club the club tatted hit me up n ill pay for it all u have to do is come to south gate to let erick do it  n was up snapper
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 25 2011, 03:14 PM~20179853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


niceee...


----------



## Lil Spanks

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=20161084


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 25 2011, 04:06 PM~20180140
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=20161084
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

FOR THE 805 RIDERS









SHOULD BE A NICE SUNNY DAY FOR A CARSHOW!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 25 2011, 06:21 PM~20180613
> *FOR THE 805 RIDERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHOULD BE A NICE SUNNY DAY FOR A CARSHOW!
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Mar 25 2011, 05:55 PM~20180452
> *
> *


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Mar 25 2011, 02:06 PM~20179813
> *wen u planin on comin to Cali?
> fresno is were the enemigas stay at,
> i have a feelin dat if i go der,da only way gente
> would see me again would be visitin me in the pinta...
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Mar 25 2011, 04:53 PM~20179739
> *sup foo...im down to get it homie,probly like a week ago i was juss tellin casper i want the club tatted...on the real,estaba pensando in the back of my neck or in my arm...i cant  desite were...
> *


Just let me now homie


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

Wuz up raza! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

where have you been


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 26 2011, 06:17 PM~20188238
> *where have you been
> *


Working to pay my dues n kikin bak...u still working at Curlys?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Mar 26 2011, 09:54 PM~20189249
> *Working to pay my dues n kikin bak...u still working at Curlys?
> *


dont forget the car club meeting tomarrow and tomarrows the long beach bike swatmeet and dub show


----------



## modelcarbuilder

[/quote]








[/quote]


----------



## Lil Spanks

wheres my ***** booooootz at...


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 27 2011, 11:57 AM~20192104
> *wheres my ***** booooootz at...
> *


Was up


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Mar 25 2011, 09:11 PM~20182472
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


is a must...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323+Mar 25 2011, 11:36 PM~20183700-->
> 
> 
> 
> Just let  me now homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah foo ill hit u up...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Mar 26 2011, 05:44 PM~20188035
> *Wuz up raza! :biggrin:
> *


  damn homie,been a while


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 26 2011, 09:57 PM~20189819
> *dont forget the car club meeting tomarrow and tomarrows the long beach bike swatmeet and dub show
> *


Damn I wish I could of gone too bad im short on money, tell all da members I said wuz up...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Mar 27 2011, 12:20 PM~20193026
> *yeah foo ill hit u up...
> damn homie,been a while
> *


I know ive been workin n shit foo how u beem?


----------



## SNAPPER818

waSSup monchis...u got a ranfla now?


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Mar 27 2011, 01:33 PM~20193400
> *I know ive been workin n shit foo how u beem?
> *


dats good dawg...
im still lookin for a jale...
i been kewl,aint nothin change...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Mar 27 2011, 01:35 PM~20193412
> *dats good dawg...
> im still lookin for a jale...
> i been kewl,aint nothin change...
> *


Yeah I got a Regal... Its hard to get a job im working but its kinda slow.. So hows ur bike


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Mar 27 2011, 02:18 PM~20193660
> *Yeah I got a Regal... Its hard to get a job im working but its kinda slow.. So hows ur bike
> *


HOWS IT COMIN ALONG?
YEAH FOO IS A BITCH TO GET 1 RITENOW,
I HAVENT DONE SHIT TO IT,I'VE BEEN BROKE,D'Z
STILL GOT DA FRAME,HES GONNA DO IT RADICAL,BUT I 
HAVENT GIVIN HIM NO FERIA...SO ITS NOTHIN IS GETTIN DONE


----------



## 2lowsyn

dang I aint the only sufring with out a job. Shit sucks. . . .


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Mar 27 2011, 11:18 AM~20193018
> *is a must...
> *


yeah if ur still into that!
:happysad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Mar 27 2011, 09:55 PM~20197111
> *yeah if ur still into that!
> :happysad:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Mar 27 2011, 03:33 PM~20194076
> *HOWS IT COMIN ALONG?
> YEAH FOO IS A BITCH TO GET 1 RITENOW,
> I HAVENT DONE SHIT TO IT,I'VE BEEN BROKE,D'Z
> STILL GOT DA FRAME,HES GONNA DO IT RADICAL,BUT I
> HAVENT GIVIN HIM NO FERIA...SO ITS NOTHIN IS GETTIN DONE
> *


Damn well at thee end its gonna cum out firme dawg


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by erick323+Mar 27 2011, 08:55 PM~20197111-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeah if ur still into that!
> :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SNAPPER818_@Mar 28 2011, 12:10 PM~20201330
> *never mind wut i post...    pm'ed, talkd sum sence into me about beein lowkey*


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 27 2011, 07:57 PM~20196418
> *dang I aint the only sufring with out a job. Shit sucks. . . .
> *


yeah dawg...wen i was there i got 1 quick,
but then dey wer cuttin bacc my hours
so i went to a labor-work office an
dey got me a temporary job,for
like a week...i think rite here 
is harder to get 1...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Mar 28 2011, 07:44 AM~20199522
> *Damn well at thee end its gonna cum out firme dawg
> *


hell yeah..i had gotten
sum feria,but not alot...atleast
it was enuff to get my parts here... :happysad:






























:biggrin: new page again...
damn...been a while,is all good thoe :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 27 2011, 09:37 PM~20197534
> *:0  :0
> *


 uffin: :420:


----------



## SNAPPER818

ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks

This weekend is the indio car show...whos ready to roll


----------



## Lil Spanks

Ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks

TTT


----------



## PERRO62

LOOKING FOR A BIKE SHOP/STORE IN THE VENTURA, SF VALLEY, LA AREA. I'M BUILDING A BIKE AND NEED LOTS OF PARTS. CUSTOM WHEELS, HANDLE BARS, PEDELS ECT. GRACIAS..


----------



## Lil Spanks

custom parts you can hit up mannys bike shop or order online from f&r company for bike parts


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks+Mar 28 2011, 03:36 PM~20202861-->
> 
> 
> 
> This weekend is the indio car show...whos ready to roll
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i wash i could roll...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lil Spanks_@Mar 30 2011, 05:36 PM~20221607
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SNAPPER818

ey who got the plaque tatted?
post up sum pics...


----------



## Lil Spanks

i do


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 30 2011, 06:09 PM~20221885
> *i do
> *


ye i noe...
dont u got it twice?
post up a pic foo...


----------



## Lil Spanks

theirs a pick of my tat, but you have to look back a couple of pages,cuz i posted it up on here


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 31 2011, 08:55 AM~20226838
> *theirs a pick of my tat, but you have to look back a couple of pages,cuz i posted it up on here
> *


alrite...ill post it up wen i find it....
uffin: oldies :420: ...(30 minutez ago) :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 5 2010, 07:56 PM~19248145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have no idea why streetlow had their girls in costumes. f'in stupid if you ask me. anyways...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pics...dat seem like a cool show...ey whos is that orange trike?is sick


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by casper805+Nov 22 2010, 05:11 PM~19135463-->
> 
> 
> 
> wana welcome the newest member representing for us in northen cali WICKED74
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 05:29 PM~19135633
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-casper805_@Nov 22 2010, 05:22 PM~19135566
> *hill [post it up rite now.... another new member i wana welcome is jose bucio from here in the 805
> *


welcome to the club wicked an jose...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 31 2011, 08:55 AM~20226838
> *theirs a pick of my tat, but you have to look back a couple of pages,cuz i posted it up on here
> *


i gave up...i went bacc one byone till i got to page 2799 and i didnt find ur tat...juss post it up again foo...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Mar 31 2011, 05:13 PM~20229617
> *i gave up...i went bacc one byone till i got to page 2799 and i didnt find ur tat...juss post it up again foo...
> *


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818+Mar 31 2011, 04:13 PM~20229617-->
> 
> 
> 
> i gave up...i went bacc one byone till i got to page 2799 and i didnt find ur tat...juss post it up again foo...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lil Spanks_@Mar 31 2011, 05:38 PM~20230258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


imma find it foo...ull cee...
fuck givin up...dont matter how long it takes


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Mar 31 2011, 02:23 PM~20228906
> *nice pics...dat seem like a cool show...ey whos is that orange trike?is sick
> *


one of our members from Santa Barbara


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Apr 1 2011, 12:26 PM~20236608
> *one of our members from Santa Barbara
> *


oh dats kewl...
ill meet everyone eventually


----------



## BUCIO_J

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Mar 31 2011, 04:10 PM~20229599
> *welcome to the club wicked an jose...
> *


THANKS SNAPPER FOR THE WELCOME THE ORANGE TRIKE BELONGS TO ANGEL!! I THINK


----------



## casper805

No Julian


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Mar 30 2011, 05:05 PM~20221839
> *ey who got the plaque tatted?
> post up sum pics...
> *


i got it :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Apr 2 2011, 08:18 PM~20244836
> *i got it :biggrin:
> *


in your knee ke no?
i think i saw a pic a while bacc...
post it up...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BUCIO_J_@Apr 2 2011, 10:30 AM~20242223
> *THANKS SNAPPER FOR THE WELCOME  THE ORANGE TRIKE BELONGS TO ANGEL!! I THINK
> *


alrite dats firme...
is a 26' que no?


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 2 2011, 07:16 PM~20244510
> *No Julian
> *


sup foo...


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 3 2011, 12:53 PM~20248514
> *alrite dats firme...
> is a 26' que no?
> *


its a stretched 20 inch


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by l1l_b1rd_@Apr 3 2011, 03:28 PM~20249314
> *its a stretched 20 inch
> *


dats kool...


----------



## Lil Spanks

TTT


----------



## Stilo-G

:wave:
3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Stilo-G, Lil Spanks, ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~


----------



## Stilo-G

picked up an 82 cadi i'll get pics


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 3 2011, 07:13 PM~20250134
> *picked up an 82 cadi i'll get pics
> *


sure you did :uh:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 3 2011, 06:13 PM~20250134
> *picked up an 82 cadi i'll get pics
> *


Let me guess blue w red interior :0


----------



## SNAPPER818

wassup homies...
:420: bumpin doowop


----------



## Lil Spanks

:fool2: :boink: :ninja:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 4 2011, 06:18 PM~20259535
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:	:roflmao:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 4 2011, 07:18 PM~20259535
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lol was that Arts high skool senior pic lol


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 4 2011, 08:18 PM~20259535
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## casper805

Thats nite life


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 5 2011, 06:22 PM~20267475
> *Thats nite life
> *


----------



## Pex$i87

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 5 2011, 03:33 PM~20267116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 too lazy to google it wheres BELL?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Pex$i87_@Apr 5 2011, 07:04 PM~20267862
> *too lazy to google it wheres BELL?
> *


around the 5 between the 605 and 710


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 5 2011, 06:28 PM~20268715
> *around the 5 between the 605 and 710
> *


wrong!
its by the 710 off florence


----------



## lilmikew86




----------



## Pex$i87

Phack it ill just google it instead.


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

Whats up everybody lets post pics of our bikes n see what we all got in da club


----------



## l1l_b1rd

what casper nd stilo tell each other


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Apr 4 2011, 03:19 PM~20257898
> *Let me guess blue w red interior :0
> *


yup gona start interior soon


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 7 2011, 07:30 AM~20281330
> *yup gona start interior soon
> *


I know a guy in sm he does good work hes gonna redo my headliner n stuff to make it look cleaner


----------



## SNAPPER818

wassup homies...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Apr 6 2011, 06:09 PM~20276644
> *Whats up everybody lets post pics of our bikes n see what we all got in da club
> 
> *


good idea homie....why dont u start with da pics...
mine not done yet...


----------



## Lil Spanks

ttt


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 9 2011, 07:08 AM~20296694
> *ttt
> *


*x3*


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 5 2011, 03:33 PM~20267116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


all proceeds go to city officials of bell


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Apr 6 2011, 05:09 PM~20276644
> *Whats up everybody lets post pics of our bikes n see what we all got in da club
> 
> *


i'll take pics of mine tonight


----------



## SNAPPER818

check out this firme oldies...  
dis are sum of my favorite rolas...
wen i find da rest ill post em up...


----------



## SNAPPER818

ey does anyone in the club wanna buy a banner?
81.7.tx told me about it...i think its dre's


----------



## SNAPPER818

wassup homies...check out the rolas i post up...
if i miss any of the good ones,feel free to post em up...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~




----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~




----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

Vegas 2010


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

reppin Thee Artistics Southern Cali and da big bad 805 Central Coast in Vegas


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 9 2011, 01:24 PM~20298375
> *i'll take pics of mine tonight
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ESEROB

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Apr 9 2011, 11:11 PM~20301553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reppin Thee Artistics Southern Cali and da big bad 805 Central Coast in Vegas
> *


THATS TIGHT HOMIE REPERSENT THAT 805


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Apr 10 2011, 12:01 AM~20301091
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Klean


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Apr 10 2011, 12:29 AM~20301925
> *Klean
> *


Gracias post pics of urs n ur chapters bikes


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Apr 10 2011, 02:35 AM~20301946
> *Gracias post pics of urs n ur chapters bikes
> *


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Apr 10 2011, 02:35 AM~20301946
> *Gracias post pics of urs n ur chapters bikes
> *


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Apr 10 2011, 12:59 AM~20302018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice :biggrin:


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Apr 10 2011, 06:44 AM~20302325
> *Nice  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

my NIGGGGA BOOOOTZ


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 10 2011, 11:54 PM~20307767
> *my NIGGGGA BOOOOTZ
> *


Awww shit


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Apr 9 2011, 11:11 PM~20301553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reppin Thee Artistics Southern Cali and da big bad 805 Central Coast in Vegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ur bikes firme homie...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Apr 10 2011, 12:52 AM~20302000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ke onda homie...nice pics


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 11 2011, 07:56 PM~20313664
> *ke onda homie...nice pics
> *


Was up :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

TTT


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

i knoe its a small pic but ill post more later 
just picked up a g house 76


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Apr 13 2011, 07:10 PM~20333461
> *i knoe its a small pic but ill post more later
> just picked up a g house 76
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 4 2011, 12:31 PM~20256707
> *sure you did :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Apr 13 2011, 07:10 PM~20333461
> *i knoe its a small pic but ill post more later
> just picked up a g house 76
> 
> *


i know you are going to take more pics of your 76...let's see 'em
:cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 9 2011, 12:24 PM~20298375
> *i'll take pics of mine tonight
> *


got the pics, but computer at home doesn't like layitlow


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 14 2011, 08:29 AM~20336959
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah! Cnt wait to go for a cruise dawg


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Apr 9 2011, 10:11 PM~20301553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reppin Thee Artistics Southern Cali and da big bad 805 Central Coast in Vegas
> *


nice


----------



## tequila sunrise

how the f do i post pics?


----------



## Lil Spanks

lol u forgot


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 14 2011, 04:27 PM~20340441
> *got the pics, but computer at home doesn't like layitlow
> *


Upload the pics to Photobucket then copy da code n paste it here


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 14 2011, 08:15 PM~20342158
> *nice
> *


Thanks


----------



## tequila sunrise

i remember how to do it on photobucket, but the laptop has been slow. so i tried to use the layitlow image uploader, and i'm like..  :dunno: and :angry: that i can't post pics. 

anyways, i shot some better pics yesterday and the kids in the neighborhood were like "wow, that's a cool bike". i let them sit on it, and then two of them asked if they can ride it. NO F'IN WAY.


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 15 2011, 09:20 AM~20345181
> *i remember how to do it on photobucket, but the laptop has been slow. so i tried to use the layitlow image uploader, and i'm like..   :dunno: and :angry: that i can't post pics.
> 
> anyways, i shot some better pics yesterday and the kids in the neighborhood were like "wow, that's a cool bike". i let them sit on it, and then two of them asked if they can ride it. NO F'IN WAY.
> *


Well hope we get to see em soon  ... Haha that happends to me too every time I take it for a cruise


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 15 2011, 09:20 AM~20345181
> *i remember how to do it on photobucket, but the laptop has been slow. so i tried to use the layitlow image uploader, and i'm like..   :dunno: and :angry: that i can't post pics.
> 
> anyways, i shot some better pics yesterday and the kids in the neighborhood were like "wow, that's a cool bike". i let them sit on it, and then two of them asked if they can ride it. NO F'IN WAY.
> *


the image uploader here on layitlow,uploads the pics u have safe in your computer.1st,were it says Select ur File,under it theres 1-5 press Browse on #1, then ti takes u to ur pics,pick 1 an press open, then press Upload at the bottom then it shows the code with the pic in the bottom of it,riteclick the mouse,copy the code then click off the pictureuploader page....dats wut i juss did


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 15 2011, 01:21 PM~20346756
> *the image uploader here on layitlow,uploads the pics u have safe in your computer.1st,were it says Select ur File,under it theres 1-5 press Browse on #1, then ti takes u to ur pics,pick 1 an press open, then press Upload at the bottom then it shows the code with the pic in the bottom of it,riteclick the mouse,copy the code then click off the pictureuploader page....dats wut i juss did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


from left to rite...
me, art, casper, vincent....
i think,im not sure


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Apr 13 2011, 08:10 PM~20333461
> *i knoe its a small pic but ill post more later
> just picked up a g house 76
> 
> *


nice... :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## SNAPPER818




----------



## SNAPPER818

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SNAPPER818, osorivera48
:wave: SUP OSO


----------



## tequila sunrise

more coming up...slowly but surely


----------



## tequila sunrise




----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 15 2011, 08:36 PM~20349350
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more coming up...slowly but surely
> *


Damn I like this pic... Nice bike


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 15 2011, 08:44 PM~20349419
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U took sum nice pics homie :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Apr 15 2011, 10:31 PM~20350573
> *U took sum nice pics homie  :biggrin:
> *


thanks, i took some more, but i don't have the patience for the amount of time the laptop takes do load the pics.


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 15 2011, 08:36 PM~20349350
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more coming up...slowly but surely
> *


nice bike


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 15 2011, 09:44 PM~20349419
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Apr 10 2011, 12:59 AM~20302018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

Arts bike in Vegas


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 16 2011, 10:39 AM~20352496
> *nice bike
> *


thanks. i've had it for 16 years


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Apr 17 2011, 11:50 PM~20362572
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arts bike in Vegas
> *


not ine anymore


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 18 2011, 02:18 PM~20366611
> *not ine anymore
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 20 2011, 11:01 AM~20380807
> *:buttkick:
> *


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 18 2011, 11:54 AM~20365253
> *thanks. i've had it for 16 years
> *


dats a cool-minute...
u kept it the same huh...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 18 2011, 03:18 PM~20366611
> *not ine anymore
> *


who owns it now?
is it atlest in Cali?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 20 2011, 06:08 PM~20384069
> *who owns it now?
> is it atlest in Cali?
> *


as of now yeah


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

ttt


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 20 2011, 06:09 PM~20384408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 20 2011, 06:04 PM~20384367
> *as of now yeah
> *


wuts your next project?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 21 2011, 12:25 PM~20389347
> *wuts your next project?
> *


nuthing...thats it


----------



## Lil Spanks

*THIS SUNDAY WERE HAVE A BBQ FOR EASTER AT HART PARK IN ORANGE...FOR ANYONE THAT WANTS TO COME AND KICK IT*


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BUCIO_J

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 21 2011, 09:03 PM~20393562
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 21 2011, 07:39 PM~20392850
> *THIS SUNDAY WERE HAVE A BBQ FOR EASTER AT HART PARK IN ORANGE...FOR ANYONE THAT WANTS TO COME AND KICK IT
> *


i would luv to go...imma cee if i could get sum feria...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 21 2011, 02:45 PM~20390653
> *nuthing...thats it
> *


nah...i dont buy it,
u probly got sumthin sick in the makin...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 22 2011, 12:19 PM~20396633
> *i would luv to go...imma cee if i could get sum feria...
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 20 2011, 03:47 PM~20383877
> *dats a cool-minute...
> u kept it the same huh...
> *


yep. im thinking of getting new forks and re-plating. and maybe do something w/the wheels. 
i kept it the same because it was in bow wow's BOUNCE WITH ME music video and want people to recognize it.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 21 2011, 08:39 PM~20392850
> *THIS SUNDAY WERE HAVE A BBQ FOR EASTER AT HART PARK IN ORANGE...FOR ANY MEMBER THAT WANTS TO COME AND KICK IT
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 22 2011, 05:31 PM~20398166
> *yep. im thinking of getting new forks and re-plating. and maybe do something w/the wheels.
> i kept it the same because it was in bow wow's BOUNCE WITH ME music video and want people to recognize it.
> *


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 22 2011, 04:31 PM~20398166
> *yep. im thinking of getting new forks and re-plating. and maybe do something w/the wheels.
> i kept it the same because it was in bow wow's BOUNCE WITH ME music video and want people to recognize it.
> *


i regcognicesed it...its sick how it is...
wasnt feature in lowrider bicycle mag?at 1 point...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 23 2011, 03:04 PM~20403696
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice bike,but it aint in tha club...is it?


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 22 2011, 04:31 PM~20398166
> *yep. im thinking of getting new forks and re-plating. and maybe do something w/the wheels.
> i kept it the same because it was in bow wow's BOUNCE WITH ME music video and want people to recognize it.
> *


got tha video juss for u...














i notice u changed a few things...tha mirrors, lite and str8-forks huh?


----------



## Lil Spanks

TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks

ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks

ttt


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 23 2011, 02:04 PM~20403696
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's my brother's old bike. where/when was this?


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 23 2011, 02:20 PM~20403767
> *got tha video juss for u...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i notice u changed a few things...tha mirrors, lite and str8-forks huh?
> *


mirrors needed updating, light broke while moving  and fork brace bent to shit when crashed. luckily, those were the only things damaged.


----------



## tequila sunrise

also changed rear lights, and the plaque...no longer w/elite


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 23 2011, 02:04 PM~20403697
> *i regcognicesed it...its sick how it is...
> wasnt feature in lowrider bicycle mag?at 1 point...
> *


yeah, december 1995 issue lrb, and daily bulletin newspaper. 


























and yeah, i still ride it!!


----------



## Stilo-G

Art where were u yesterday


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 24 2011, 06:51 PM~20410636
> *Art where were u yesterday
> *


i was home getting the car ready for sunday


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 24 2011, 05:16 PM~20410776
> *i was home getting the car ready for sunday
> *


lies!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 24 2011, 07:34 PM~20410920
> *lies!!
> *


facebook *****


----------



## Stilo-G

my lil tiger


----------



## Stilo-G

need to get her washed


----------



## Lil Spanks

heard from tmz that the car needs a new paint yob


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

took out da ride for a cruise this whole weekend... my plans r to repaint it n get chrome parts for da umdercariege


----------



## Lil Spanks

repaint it so u can go to s.b show with us


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Apr 24 2011, 11:44 PM~20413292
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took out da ride for a cruise this whole weekend... my plans r to repaint it n get chrome parts for da umdercariege
> *


I'm doing the same thing


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Apr 24 2011, 11:44 PM~20413292
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took out da ride for a cruise this whole weekend... my plans r to repaint it n get chrome parts for da umdercariege
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 25 2011, 11:23 AM~20415082
> *:0
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 25 2011, 09:57 AM~20415282
> *
> *


monchies says nose them up


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 24 2011, 10:23 AM~20408347
> *also changed rear lights, and the plaque...no longer w/elite
> *


yeah i notice the elite plaque...i didnt notice the rear lites wer diffrent


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise+Apr 24 2011, 10:50 AM~20408544-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, december 1995 issue lrb, and daily bulletin newspaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yeah, i still ride it!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dats firme
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Stilo-G_@Apr 24 2011, 08:15 PM~20411862
> *my lil tiger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice bike dawgie


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~+Apr 25 2011, 12:44 AM~20413292-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took out da ride for a cruise this whole weekend... my plans r to repaint it n get chrome parts for da umdercariege
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dats a clean ranfla homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Stilo-G_@Apr 24 2011, 08:17 PM~20411877
> *need to get her washed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice ride...


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 25 2011, 09:00 AM~20414546
> *repaint it so u can go to s.b show with us
> *


Yeah I want to but da painter is been busy I hope I get it done this year tho


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 25 2011, 12:03 PM~20415318
> *monchies says nose them up
> *


pull up nikka


----------



## Lil Spanks

:boink:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:fool2:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:boink:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

ttt


----------



## Stilo-G

I need to juice my ride quick sum guy at work clownin me on bag WTF!!!


----------



## l1l_b1rd

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 29 2011, 11:51 AM~20448068
> *I need to juice my ride quick sum guy at work clownin me on bag WTF!!!
> *


hahaha :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 29 2011, 12:51 PM~20448068
> *I need to juice my ride quick sum guy at work clownin me on bag WTF!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 25 2011, 12:03 PM~20415318
> *monchies says nose them up
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 2 2011, 10:04 AM~20466795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SNAPPER818

wassup homies...ey anybody got a 26' for sale?if its a trike even better...
i got a homie dat wanna buy one and fix it up...an upcoming memeber


----------



## Lil Spanks

i love having gay butt sex with alot of diferent men especially raul from socios


----------



## SNAPPER818

:inout:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks+May 2 2011, 06:09 PM~20469405-->
> 
> 
> 
> i love having gay butt sex with alot of diferent men especially raul from socios
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SNAPPER818_@May 2 2011, 06:15 PM~20469440
> *:inout:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 2 2011, 06:09 PM~20469405
> *i love having gay butt sex with alot of diferent men especially raul from socios
> *


dam casper :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 2 2011, 07:27 PM~20470016
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 2 2011, 03:40 PM~20469217
> *wassup homies...ey anybody got a 26' for sale?if its a trike even better...
> i got a homie dat wanna buy one and fix it up...an upcoming memeber
> *


i got one its a schwinn 26" frame for sale!!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 2 2011, 06:28 PM~20470665
> *dam casper :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

ttt


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 2 2011, 06:27 PM~20470016
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wassup deez...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by erick323_@May 2 2011, 10:46 PM~20472657
> *i got one its a schwinn 26" frame for sale!!
> *


  pm sent...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 3 2011, 05:31 PM~20477933
> *:biggrin:
> *


wassup foo...did u find out about dat 1 shit i told u about?


----------



## Lil Spanks

:inout:


----------



## SNAPPER818

ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks

TTT


----------



## Stilo-G

this topic suks


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 8 2011, 12:16 PM~20508108
> *this topic suks
> *


nah homie...
deir juss aint shit crackin...
i guess deir aint nathin new with no one...


----------



## SNAPPER818

ey casper,wassup with dat 1 shit i told u about?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 8 2011, 01:16 PM~20508108
> *this topic suks
> *


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 10 2011, 12:43 PM~20523169
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 5 2011, 10:07 AM~20490513
> *wassup foo...did u find out about dat 1 shit i told u about?
> *


I'll send u a pic tonight


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 11 2011, 05:49 PM~20532188
> *I'll send u a pic tonight
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

TTT


----------



## Est.1979

any recent pics of the bikes in the club?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Est.1979_@May 12 2011, 05:16 PM~20539873
> *any recent pics of the bikes in the club?
> *


yea on f.b


----------



## SNAPPER818

god damn...this page is fucken dead...
were tha fuck is everyone at?ey casper
you never send it...basher if u read this hit me up...
eric got any pics?or parts to go with it?


----------



## BUCIO_J

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 12 2011, 04:44 PM~20540069
> *yea on f.b
> *


WHOS FACEBOOK


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by BUCIO_J_@May 13 2011, 03:27 PM~20547409
> *WHOS FACEBOOK
> *


arts...or casper...
i think...idk


----------



## Lil Spanks

c.c has a facebook


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

So.... Whos got da new plaque?


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@May 15 2011, 09:48 AM~20556735
> *So.... Whos got da new plaque?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by erick323_@May 15 2011, 12:26 PM~20557167
> *:dunno:
> *


I do


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@May 15 2011, 12:02 PM~20557327
> *I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what plaque is that!! :happysad:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by erick323_@May 15 2011, 03:20 PM~20557854
> *what plaque is that!! :happysad:
> *


Bike clubs


----------



## casper805

Wait till u c the new ones I'm having made


----------



## BUCIO_J

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 15 2011, 11:02 PM~20560633
> *Wait till u c the new ones I'm having made
> *


WHEN?


----------



## Lil Spanks

TTT


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@May 15 2011, 08:00 PM~20559987
> *Bike clubs
> *


i dont know looks kind of wird to me! :scrutinize:


----------



## LATIN EMPIRE




----------



## duke12

lil spanks :thumbsup:  :h5: :rimshot: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :bowrofl: :bowrofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by duke12_@May 17 2011, 10:58 AM~20570406
> *lil spanks  :thumbsup:    :h5:  :rimshot:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :bowrofl:  :bowrofl:
> *


whos this?


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by duke12_@May 17 2011, 08:58 AM~20570406
> *lil spanks  :thumbsup:    :h5:  :rimshot:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :bowrofl:  :bowrofl:
> *


newbie


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 15 2011, 10:02 PM~20560633
> *Wait till u c the new ones I'm having made
> *


thick brass like the car club's?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 17 2011, 01:41 PM~20572107
> *thick brass like the car club's?
> *


Yes


----------



## Lil Spanks

TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 17 2011, 03:49 PM~20572163
> *Holla, If you Swallaw
> *


W.T.F???


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 17 2011, 11:21 PM~20576113
> *W.T.F???
> *


 Guess u swallow cause ur the first to holla


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 18 2011, 01:23 AM~20576118
> *Guess u swallow cause ur the first to holla
> *


NO IT WAS MONCHIS


----------



## tequila sunrise

need help finding this issue of orlie's lowriding

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry20580032


----------



## Lil Spanks

:dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by erick323_@May 17 2011, 01:01 AM~20568728
> *i dont know looks kind of wird to me!  :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 18 2011, 03:26 PM~20580511
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Urs is almost done u just want me to sell it to mike instead since u dont have a bike no more?


----------



## Lil Spanks

let me see how it looks and might sell the other one insted..


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks+May 14 2011, 06:19 PM~20553326-->
> 
> 
> 
> c.c has a *facebook*[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i still dont got one of my own...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-casper805_@May 15 2011, 11:02 PM~20560633
> *Wait till u c the new ones I'm having made
> *


bike club?molded right...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 19 2011, 07:23 PM~20588685
> *i still dont got one of my own...
> bike club?molded right...
> *


thats why its dead in here :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 19 2011, 06:59 PM~20588949
> *thats why its dead in here :biggrin:
> *


no wonder...


----------



## BUCIO_J

MONCHIS ARE U COMING TO VTN SHOW WITH US


----------



## SNAPPER818

ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks

my ******


----------



## LATIN EMPIRE




----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 20 2011, 11:07 PM~20597529
> *my ******
> *


*nah homie,no-one i noe is a *****,we're all ese's*


----------



## Stilo-G

congrats to wayne casper jose and marcos on the win today


----------



## BUCIO_J

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 22 2011, 08:26 PM~20606715
> *congrats to wayne casper jose and marcos on the win today
> *


thanks stilo next show s.b. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

who got what?


----------



## Lil Spanks

*I FOUND CASPER'S SCHOOL PIC*


----------



## BUCIO_J

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 23 2011, 03:02 PM~20611794
> *who got what?
> *


CASPER 1ST PLACE 16 STREET

JOSE 2ND PLACE 20 STREET

MARCOS 3RD PLACE 20 STREET

WAYNE 2ND PEDDLE CAR

:biggrin:


----------



## BUCIO_J

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 23 2011, 05:47 PM~20612908
> *I FOUND CASPER'S SCHOOL PIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SORRY CASPER BUT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 18 2011, 08:44 PM~20583000
> *Urs is almost done u just want me to sell it to mike instead since u dont have a bike no more?
> *


no like button on l.i.l. otherwise, i'd hit it.


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by BUCIO_J_@May 24 2011, 12:56 PM~20619083
> *CASPER 1ST PLACE 16 STREET
> 
> JOSE  2ND  PLACE 20 STREET
> 
> MARCOS 3RD PLACE 20 STREET
> 
> WAYNE 2ND  PEDDLE CAR
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Any pics fellas....?


----------



## BUCIO_J

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@May 24 2011, 02:45 PM~20619861
> *Any pics fellas....?
> *


WORKING ON IT


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 22 2011, 08:26 PM~20606715
> *congrats to wayne casper jose and marcos on the win today
> *


 *i didnt even know deir was a show...
congrtas...*


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 23 2011, 05:47 PM~20612908
> *I FOUND CASPER'S SCHOOL PIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

TTT


----------



## BUCIO_J

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 25 2011, 03:51 PM~20627581
> * i didnt even know deir was a show...
> congrtas...
> *


NIGHT LIFE SANTA BARBARA CAR SHOW JUNE 5


----------



## Stilo-G

TTT
New Page :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Vm0m0

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 23 2011, 05:47 PM~20612908
> *I FOUND CASPER'S SCHOOL PIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :run: :run:


----------



## SNAPPER818

2lowsyn...hit me up...


----------



## l1l_b1rd

TTT


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

Tres Gordos Productions 

Would like to invite everybody to come out and spectate our.
1st Annual Texas Low Rider Invitational Car Show..
one lucky competitor will be taking home a 7ft trophy and another competitor will be taking home a 6 ft trophy.. if you have any questions feel free to give me a call @ 210-609-8185........Keep in mind this is a Low Rider ONLY event..... NO!!!! BIG WHEEL Catagories

]


----------



## Lil Spanks

Ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

whats new peeps?


----------



## BUCIO_J

JUST GETTING READY FOR THE SB SHOW COMING THIS SUNDAY AND U


----------



## SNAPPER818

Lil Spanks said:


> whats new peeps?


helpin out tha homie ***** build hid bike...
soon to be a member


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

I will be there!!


----------



## SNAPPER818

wassup homies...
:h5:


----------



## Stilo-G

bikes set up ready to be judged


----------



## Stilo-G

At Nite Life show


----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## Lil Spanks

DAMMMMMMM


----------



## BUCIO_J

Stilo-G said:


>


SHE LOOKS EVIL


----------



## Lil Spanks

]


----------



## BUCIO_J

Lil Spanks said:


> ]


look is fat man :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## slimer

Old memories l.a bike club & chicano style ela bike club , bike and peddle car on June 25 at Bobs big boy in downey 7447 firestone BL 90241; C.A 

Many categories 1st 2nd 3rd place trophies 

12-26 inch

O.g

Custom 

Street 

3 wheel 

Best of show 

Club participation 

entree fee $10.00 For info call 

Mike 323 359 4924 

fatty 323 712 9051


----------



## Lil Spanks

Stilo-G said:


>


 she has the devils eyes


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## l1l_b1rd

Lil Spanks said:


>


hahaha:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G

Klique car show on the 26th at sigler park in OC we rollin?


----------



## SNAPPER818

Stilo-G said:


> Klique car show on the 26th at sigler park in OC we rollin?


im down to roll...scoop me up:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

Stilo-G said:


> Klique car show on the 26th at sigler park in OC we rollin?


 yep..pick up lil snapper on the way


----------



## Stilo-G

SNAPPER818 said:


> im down to roll...scoop me up:biggrin:





Lil Spanks said:


> yep..pick up lil snapper on the way


:biggrin: u guys showin da rides?


----------



## Lil Spanks

Stilo-G said:


> :biggrin: u guys showin da rides?


yep


----------



## SNAPPER818

Lil Spanks said:


> yep..pick up lil snapper on the way


uffin:


Stilo-G said:


> :biggrin: u guys showin da rides?


artie will,i aint gat mine...


----------



## BUCIO_J

MAKE SURE U GUYS TAKE PIC SO WE COULD SEE THEM THANKS


----------



## SNAPPER818

ill take pics from a disposable camara...if anythin


----------



## BUCIO_J

SNAPPER818 said:


> ill take pics from a disposable camara...if anythin


MAKE SURE U POST THEM


----------



## Lil Spanks

SNAPPER818 said:


> uffin:
> 
> artie will,i aint gat mine...


Tell them to pick u up anyways


----------



## SNAPPER818

BUCIO_J said:


> MAKE SURE U POST THEM


yeah i will...u aint goin?


Lil Spanks said:


> Tell them to pick u up anyways


yeah forsure...


----------



## SNAPPER818

Stilo-G said:


> At Nite Life show


whats dat piramid?


----------



## BUCIO_J

SNAPPER818 said:


> yeah i will...u aint goin?
> 
> yeah forsure...


I THINK IM NOT GOING TO MAKE IT SATURDAY I WORK


----------



## SNAPPER818

*







O.G. CHENTE *

I HAVE A CAR SHOW COMING NEXT SATURDAY JUNE18th...YOU & YOUR CLUB COME DOWN
(SEE MY CLUB CALENDER) &KICK IT WITH US:thumbsup:...
O.G. CHENTE
WWW.DJCHENTEMROG.COM​


----------



## SNAPPER818

i got this from og,in a pm...im down to roll,but i aint got no rite...unless is a g-ride,but da jura already knows me,so dat aint happenin...



SNAPPER818 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O.G. CHENTE *
> 
> I HAVE A CAR SHOW COMING NEXT SATURDAY JUNE18th...YOU & YOUR CLUB COME DOWN
> (SEE MY CLUB CALENDER) &KICK IT WITH US:thumbsup:...
> O.G. CHENTE
> WWW.DJCHENTEMROG.COM​


----------



## SNAPPER818

BUCIO_J said:


> I THINK IM NOT GOING TO MAKE IT SATURDAY I WORK


oh i see...


----------



## OSO 805

did someone placed at night life???


----------



## l1l_b1rd

ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## BUCIO_J

OSO 805 said:


> did someone placed at night life???


YES WE DID 1ST 20" STREET
2ND 20" STREET
2ND PEDDLE CAR
AND IM FORTGETING ONE


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

Lil Spanks said:


>


----------



## SNAPPER818

ttmft


----------



## BUCIO_J

WAS UP TO ALL :wave::wave::wave:


----------



## SNAPPER818

BUCIO_J said:


> WAS UP TO ALL :wave::wave::wave:


:wave: :wave: wassup g...


----------



## BUCIO_J

SNAPPER818 said:


> :wave: :wave: wassup g...


NOT MUCH WORK HOME WORK HOME AND U :banghead:


----------



## SNAPPER818

BUCIO_J said:


> NOT MUCH WORK HOME WORK HOME AND U :banghead:


me nat much either...mostley kick it,help out my jefa an kick it...
atleast ur workin homie,im nat, dey called me up for a jale but dey 
do drug test...so...dats a big no...


----------



## Lil Spanks

SNAPPER818 said:


> me nat much either...mostley kick it,help out my jefa an kick it...
> atleast ur workin homie,im nat, dey called me up for a jale but dey
> do drug test...so...dats a big no...


 :rofl::rofl:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:drama:


----------



## tequila sunrise

damn, i've been locked up in 2 weeks and not much has changed besides the website.


----------



## tequila sunrise

Stilo-G said:


> :biggrin: u guys showin da rides?


i'd go, but no car. bitch sold it :angry:


----------



## SNAPPER818

Lil Spanks said:


> :rofl::rofl:


...this da 2nd job in dis month i gotta turn down kuz of tha drug test...
it kinda sucks kuz i need feria,but i cant stay souver,i try but...is nat me,i gotta stay high


----------



## SNAPPER818

tequila sunrise said:


> damn, i've been locked up in 2 weeks and not much has changed besides the website.


nope,nat a damn thing has change...with us


----------



## stroller

http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn137/stilo_g805/IMG_5716.jpg my lowrider bike at night life show took home 1st and it was my second show


----------



## Stilo-G

stroller said:


> http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn137/stilo_g805/IMG_5716.jpg my lowrider bike at night life show took home 1st and it was my second show


gota use the img code


----------



## BUCIO_J

Stilo-G said:


> gota use the img code


:wave:TO THE THEE ARTISTICS FAMILY :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

whers everyone at


----------



## BUCIO_J

Lil Spanks said:


> whers everyone at


WORKING OR FAMILY


----------



## SNAPPER818

stroller said:


> http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn137/stilo_g805/IMG_5716.jpg my lowrider bike at night life show took home 1st and it was my second show


congrads....



BUCIO_J said:


> :wave:TO THE THEE ARTISTICS FAMILY :wave:


:wave:wassup jose...and da rest of fam...


----------



## SNAPPER818

to tha mothafucken top...


----------



## SNAPPER818

ey dat show comin up dis weekend...
idk if ill make it,personal shit goin on ritenow...


----------



## 2lowsyn

I agree with why it's a show bike.
but I'm here to say we won't be making it to oddessa, and probly won't be full plaque holding members. Just guna be checkingin with you guys let you know what were doing out here in SA. We got 2 more riders with us now I'll post pics of the bikes anouther day.


----------



## SNAPPER818

2lowsyn said:


> I agree with why it's a show bike.
> but I'm here to say we won't be making it to oddessa, and probly won't be full plaque holding members. Just guna be checkingin with you guys let you know what were doing out here in SA. We got 2 more riders with us now I'll post pics of the bikes anouther day.


orale...
dont even trip,
tymes are tuff in dis s1d3 too...


----------



## l1l_b1rd

ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## l1l_b1rd

pics of ur ride artie


----------



## SNAPPER818

l1l_b1rd said:


> pics of ur ride artie


yeah...what he said...


----------



## SNAPPER818

ey anybody got a trophy?
on sundays show?


----------



## Lil Spanks

l1l_b1rd said:


> pics of ur ride artie


----------



## SNAPPER818

ol' skool video of tha day...


----------



## casper805

SNAPPER818 said:


> ol' skool video of tha day...


TTT


----------



## SNAPPER818

casper805 said:


> TTT


glad u like it homie...
ol' skool video of tha day...


----------



## erick323




----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:squint:


----------



## SNAPPER818

uffin:
:420:
:drama:


----------



## SNAPPER818

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :squint:


...


----------



## casper805

Calmado snapper


----------



## SNAPPER818

casper805 said:


> Calmado snapper


  i am foo...
it was juss a question...

anyways...
hit me up dawg,
gotta tell u sumthin
i got in mind about da bike


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

SNAPPER818 said:


> wassup with that look?
> got somethin to say?


 What did you just say :ninja:


----------



## SNAPPER818

CaliLifeStyle said:


> What did you just say :ninja:


 ...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

SNAPPER818 said:


> foo i said
> wtf is up with dat look, :squint:
> if u got sumthin to say then say it...


Are you about to go all snapper on me or wa. :squint:


----------



## casper805

CaliLifeStyle said:


> What did you just say :ninja:


This made me laugh


----------



## Lil Spanks

casper805 said:


> Calmado, i know im gay but get use to it..


 :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

hmmmmm


----------



## casper805

Lil Spanks said:


> I'm in love with Raul and Idc who knows it


whe already know


----------



## SNAPPER818

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Are you about to go all snapper on me or wa. :squint:


...


----------



## SNAPPER818

Lil Spanks said:


> :roflmao::roflmao:


:roflmao:


----------



## SNAPPER818

BASH3R said:


> hmmmmm


ey foo u still workin at da shop?
hit me up...


----------



## SNAPPER818

casper805 said:


> whe already know


:rimshot:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

SNAPPER818 said:


> ey foo sabes que,
> fuck all dis shit-talkin online,
> if anythin let leave dis for da calles


haha. simon que si.!


----------



## SNAPPER818

CaliLifeStyle said:


> haha. simon que si.!


 ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Lil Spanks said:


> :roflmao::roflmao:


Call me back aye


----------



## SNAPPER818

:uh:
:inout:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

SNAPPER818 said:


> orale pues...
> u know wassup


 Haha i was just fkn around with you bro.


----------



## Lil Spanks

socios b.c. prez said:


> Call me back aye


----------



## SNAPPER818

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Haha i was just fkn around with you bro.


fuck it then
no hay pedo...


----------



## SNAPPER818




----------



## SNAPPER818




----------



## SNAPPER818

goddamn fucken computer...fuck...
this shit keeps freezin...dispensa about tha double post
1st i taught it didnt show,den it showd 3 tyme,i erase 1


----------



## SNAPPER818

ey homies...
good news,i got a jale now,
no-more stereo huntin,finally gonna
have a steady check comin in...


----------



## Lil Spanks

SNAPPER818 said:


> ey homies...
> *good news,i got a jale now*,
> no-more stereo huntin,finally gonna
> have a steady check comin in...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

SNAPPER818 said:


> fuck it then
> no hay pedo...


What did you just call me.! :squint:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BUCIO_J

WAS UP ALL HOW THE FAMILY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SNAPPER818

wassup homies...


----------



## Lil Spanks

dont forget..this sunday on the 24 were having our carshow..bring some bikes for display and for group pics...2232 s harbor in anaheim


----------



## Lil Spanks

dont forget..this sunday on the 24 were having our carshow..bring some bikes for display and for group pics...2232 s harbor in anaheim


----------



## SNAPPER818

i didnt even noe we were havin a show,
hopefully i could go,i get paid dis fryday...
imma see wassup with tipsy or flacos bikes...


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

c u guys @ the show :wave:


----------



## BASH3R

SNAPPER818 said:


> ey foo u still workin at da shop?hit me up...


 Welding shop? Naw I work somewhere else, but I haven't lost my welding touch  What's your number? I hardlg get on this


----------



## socios b.c. prez

pm sent


----------



## SNAPPER818

BASH3R said:


> Welding shop? Naw I work somewhere else, but I haven't lost my welding touch  What's your number? I hardlg get on this


alrite kewl...ill send u a pm later...o si no en fb


----------



## SNAPPER818

dispensa homies dat i couldnt make it,but ill do my best to go to da next 1...


----------



## 84SIK*MULISS




----------



## SNAPPER818

im down to roll,whos gonna scoop me up?
im talkin about sick side's show


----------



## SNAPPER818

OGDinoe1 said:


>


since this shows like 10 minutes from my pad,im hopin my bike would be ready by then


----------



## SNAPPER818




----------



## SNAPPER818




----------



## SNAPPER818

SNAPPER818 said:


>


i mite go an check it out


----------



## stroller

got another bike now i gatta just make it into a trike and customize it


----------



## BUCIO_J

WAS UP FAMILY HOW IS EVERTHING OVER IN THE 805


----------



## Stilo-G

BUCIO_J said:


> WAS UP FAMILY HOW IS EVERTHING OVER IN THE 805


just chillin


----------



## Stilo-G

stroller said:


> got another bike now i gatta just make it into a trike and customize it


lets do this


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats up thee artistics im tryna introduce this new social website forum only lowrider bikes... Its an up and coming forum.. Its to support Mr. Delgado and his bike shop.. It will be really kool if we alot made accounts just to show that artistics support. Thanks

http://www.delgadosbikeshop.com/forum/index.php


----------



## Stilo-G

-GT- RAY said:


> Wats up thee artistics im tryna introduce this new social website forum only lowrider bikes... Its an up and coming forum.. Its to support Mr. Delgado and his bike shop.. It will be really kool if we alot made accounts just to show that artistics support. Thanks
> 
> http://www.delgadosbikeshop.com/forum/index.php


will do homie uffin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

Stilo-G said:


> will do homie uffin:


thanks bro


----------



## stroller

alright dawg when do u wanna customize it


----------



## Lil Spanks

gonna be busting out a lil tricycle ...


----------



## stroller

Lil Spanks said:


> gonna be busting out a lil tricycle ...


*

a 20 inch trike


----------



## SNAPPER818

wassup everyone...


----------



## Lil Spanks

Ok guys..want to know whats up???...looks liks nobodys been showing this year....why??????


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Lil Spanks said:


> Ok guys..want to know whats up???...looks liks nobodys been showing this year....why??????


 Good question. Let's start by asking Casper.


----------



## Stilo-G

Lil Spanks said:


> Ok guys..want to know whats up???...looks liks nobodys been showing this year....why??????


busy with fam n workin on da rides


----------



## BUCIO_J

SORRY I WOULD BUT IM IN TJ JUST WAIT INTO I COME BACK AND I BE BACK IN THE SHOWS FOR NOW IM STUCK HERE


----------



## SNAPPER818

Lil Spanks said:


> Ok guys..want to know whats up???...looks liks nobodys been showing this year....why??????


i will as soon as my bike is done...i talked to casper an he said hes gonna do da frame work,imma need a painter too,an a few regular parts...little by little i dont gat enuff feria to do it all at once...


----------



## SNAPPER818

oh i juss remember...i need shirts,a banner,an i want a pendent(da only 1 i gat says Texas),an i need a plaque(da 1 i gat dont say anythin on tha banner)...


----------



## casper805

Lil Spanks said:


> Ok guys..want to know whats up???...looks liks nobodys been showing this year....why??????


 Wtf weve been showing every week idk wat ur talking about... Were the only ones left showing so idk y ur worried about it since u don't have a bike no more anyways


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Lil Spanks said:


>


STFU!!!!


----------



## stroller

wats up casper any shows comming up i could head to


----------



## SNAPPER818

ttt


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

Lil Spanks said:


> gonna be busting out a lil tricycle ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## WICKED74

*rimes*

iam looking for a set of show crome rimes 2 wheel 20 inch ude like to get rid of shoot me a good price


----------



## Stilo-G

stroller said:


> wats up casper any shows comming up i could head to


this sunday g uffin:


----------



## stroller

Stilo-G said:


> this sunday g uffin:


u ganna be there*


----------



## Stilo-G

stroller said:


> u ganna be there*


yea dawg


----------



## stroller

Stilo-G said:


> yea dawg


*can i give u the frame at the show


----------



## Stilo-G

yea take it


----------



## stroller

Stilo-G said:


> yea take it


*alright u know wat time we gatta be there at*


----------



## SNAPPER818

wat up homies...


----------



## Stilo-G

SNAPPER818 said:


> wat up homies...


Q-vo snaps just chillen before the jale y tu homie


----------



## Lil Spanks

Stilo-G said:


> Q-vo snaps just chillen before the jale y tu homie


 Whos ready for vegas??


----------



## casper805

Not u


----------



## Stilo-G

casper805 said:


> Not u


yea wut he said


----------



## Lil Spanks

Already pre reg...


----------



## stroller

you guys are going to vegas


----------



## Lil Spanks

*casper...whats up whit the t.v and speedo???..mount that shit..looks tacky and where are the hydro lines??? come on mann..:nosad:*


----------



## Lil Spanks

*looks good...need leaf or stripe on it.. keep it up*


----------



## Lil Spanks

*Awww shit.....looking good*


----------



## Lil Spanks

*GOTTA DO SOMETHING ON THIS BIKE......*


----------



## Lil Spanks

*Looks clean....Gotta step it up thought*


----------



## Lil Spanks

[h=2]







*~* ILLUSTRIOUS CAR CLUB Annual PICNIC 2011 *~*[/h]It's the end of the summer and you know what that means!! It's time for our annual picnic!! Same place as last year in the city of Paramount @ Progress Park. COME EARLY, parking is limited!! 10am-4pm. 

$5 donation per car, FREE FOOD AND DRINKS FOR ALL!! BBQ grills welcome, no bottles please!!

SPECIAL INVITES!!
artistics
altered ones
all eyes on us
better dayz
certified ridaz
classic memories
delegations
forever clownin
high times
high class
individuals
islanders
king of kings
stylistics
LA Cartel
lowlows
los angeles
maniacos
millenium
our style
raider nation
strictly ridin
straight game
street style
uce
westbound
westside familia


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## casper805

Lil Spanks said:


> *casper...whats up whit the t.v and speedo???..mount that shit..looks tacky and where are the hydro lines??? come on mann..:nosad:*


 Spedo was not mounted cause I gave it to Jagster to engrave it that day... Tv is not mounted cause haven't got the beakers from bone yet... Hydro lines aren't on cause forgot them... Wouldnt b talking Artie cause u use to have cremator looking the same way back in the days


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Lil Spanks said:


> *casper...whats up whit the t.v and speedo???..mount that shit..looks tacky and where are the hydro lines??? come on mann..:nosad:*


AND GET RID OF THAT GAY ASS STEERING WHEEL THAT DOES MATCH JACK SHIT!!!!!!


----------



## stroller

u guys going to vegas


----------



## Lil Spanks

stroller said:


> u guys going to vegas


 Yep


----------



## SNAPPER818

Stilo-G said:


> Q-vo snaps just chillen before the jale y tu homie


wat up dawgie...
me too foo,nomas chillin till i go to work,
tipsy is back in tha club,remember her?with da black cruser with rainbowflake...
i send da moneyorder to d today,so imma get my frame soon...
who can do tha frame work on my bike?


----------



## SNAPPER818

Lil Spanks said:


> Whos ready for vegas??


if my bike is ready by then,
then ill let u foos take it,if u want,
but i dont think i can go kus of work...


----------



## Fleetangel

SNAPPER818 said:


> wat up dawgie...
> me too foo,nomas chillin till i go to work,
> tipsy is back in tha club,remember her?with da black cruser with rainbowflake...
> i send da moneyorder to d today,so imma get my frame soon...
> who can do tha frame work on my bike?


GOT PICS OF UR FRAME G?


----------



## cone_weezy

SNAPPER818 said:


> if my bike is ready by then,then ill let u foos take it,if u want,but i dont think i can go kus of work...


 excuses man  i better see you out there


----------



## casper805

Told u snapper will get it done


----------



## Stilo-G

yayn


----------



## stroller

Stilo-G said:


> yayn


** ay dawg any updates on my frame


----------



## Stilo-G

stroller said:


> ** ay dawg any updates on my frame


its in Oxnard i'll see if its been started


----------



## BoOtZ323

Lil Spanks said:


> [h=2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *~* ILLUSTRIOUS CAR CLUB Annual PICNIC 2011 *~*[/h]It's the end of the summer and you know what that means!! It's time for our annual picnic!! Same place as last year in the city of Paramount @ Progress Park. COME EARLY, parking is limited!! 10am-4pm. $5 donation per car, FREE FOOD AND DRINKS FOR ALL!! BBQ grills welcome, no bottles please!!SPECIAL INVITES!!artisticsaltered onesall eyes on usbetter dayzcertified ridazclassic memoriesdelegationsforever clowninhigh timeshigh classindividualsislandersking of kingsstylisticsLA Cartellowlowslos angelesmaniacosmilleniumour styleraider nationstrictly ridinstraight gamestreet styleucewestboundwestside familia


 Wat day is this art?


----------



## stroller

Stilo-G said:


> its in Oxnard i'll see if its been started


*alright dawg thanks


----------



## l1l_b1rd

ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks

Ttt


----------



## Stilo-G

Lil Spanks said:


> Ttt


lies


----------



## WICKED74

my bike is under construction frames done no pekking ull c till next years shows iam coming out like ll cool j mama said to knok u out thee artistictis r taking over


----------



## stroller

any updates on my frame stilo


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## Stilo-G

WICKED74 said:


> my bike is under construction frames done no pekking ull c till next years shows iam coming out like ll cool j mama said to knok u out thee artistictis r taking over


uffin:


----------



## Stilo-G

stroller said:


> any updates on my frame stilo


nothing yet bro our body man is busy


----------



## WICKED74

how much r car plaks bike plaks r tooo dam small ill pay diff i got my 1st bigg sponcer ill b done sooner that what i thought


----------



## stroller

Stilo-G said:


> nothing yet bro our body man is busy


ALRIGHT G THANKS FOR LETTING ME KNOW JUST TELL ME WHEN ITS GETTING STARTED


----------



## Lil Spanks

got some new stuuf coming out ...


----------



## casper805

Shhh it's a secret


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

Hey art hit me back up I WANT MY TRIKE BACK...


----------



## Stilo-G

casper805 said:


> Shhh it's a secret


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Stilo-G

WICKED74 said:


> how much r car plaks bike plaks r tooo dam small ill pay diff i got my 1st bigg sponcer ill b done sooner that what i thought


sorry bro only cc members get car plaques n are molde bike plaques are a good size


----------



## casper805

Can't post pics whe have spies... I gotta finish up ur brothers seat hopefully tomorrow


----------



## casper805

Yea only cc members get cc plaques


----------



## casper805

Wait till u see the updates in vegas


----------



## Stilo-G

casper805 said:


> Can't post pics whe have spies... I gotta finish up ur brothers seat hopefully tomorrow


haha spies... just give him a dildo he'll be happy with that seat


----------



## casper805

Lil Spanks said:


> *Awww shit.....looking good*


Wait till you see the updates in vegas


----------



## casper805

Stilo-G said:


> haha spies... just give him a dildo he'll be happy with that seat


Se emociona el guey... U didnt ser the material i had in the truck huh that matches the paint


----------



## Stilo-G

casper805 said:


> Wait till u see the updates in vegas


luckily i get to see it beore :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

casper805 said:


> Se emociona el guey... U didnt ser the material i had in the truck huh that matches the paint


nah i didnt see it wut color material and type?


----------



## casper805

Stilo-G said:


> luckily i get to see it beore :biggrin:


Wait till u see the setup on the impala and adrians


----------



## casper805

Stilo-G said:


> nah i didnt see it wut color material and type?


Same color as the paint and vinyl


----------



## Stilo-G

casper805 said:


> Wait till u see the setup on the impala and adrians


pshh im doin the set up ha jk dam those things are gona be bad


----------



## Stilo-G

casper805 said:


> Same color as the paint and vinyl


uffin:


----------



## casper805

Stilo-G said:


> pshh im doin the set up ha jk dam those things are gona be bad


Lol whe dried it off Monday at mandos he's getting it all wired up n ready


----------



## Stilo-G

casper805 said:


> Lol whe dried it off Monday at mandos he's getting it all wired up n ready


fucken tight


----------



## casper805

Stilo-G said:


> fucken tight


Post up a pic of the lil tiger


----------



## Stilo-G

casper805 said:


> Post up a pic of the lil tiger


only if u post a pic of james frame


----------



## casper805

Stilo-G said:


> only if u post a pic of james frame


Post it to cause I can't post pics from this stupid iphone


----------



## Stilo-G

neither can i


----------



## casper805

Stilo-G said:


> neither can i


Use the computer


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:squint:


----------



## casper805

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :squint:


:dunno:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

casper805 said:


> :dunno:


:wave:


----------



## casper805

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES IE BIKE CHAPTER WILL LIKE TO INVITE U TO THEIR FIRST ANNUAL PEDAL CAR & LOWRIDER BIKE SHOW
$15 BIKES, $10 PEDAL CARS
ALL PAYED ENTREES WILL HAVE FREE ACCESS TO PARK
WE WILL HAVE 1ST...2ND...3RD..FOR MOST CATEGORIES
ROLL IN TIME 7AM
SHOW TIME10AM TO 3PM
EVERY BODY IS WELCOME TO STAY AFTER SHOW AND ENJOY THE PARK
(ALL PAYED ENTREES WILL HAVE FREE ACCESS TO PARK ALL DAY)
INFO.... VAGO (909)272-4574







​


----------



## Stilo-G

wud up peeps vegas is getttin closer


----------



## casper805

Got the confirmations in the mail today


----------



## Stilo-G

vegas = super fucked up drunk


----------



## casper805

Stilo-G said:


> vegas = super fucked up drunk


 Adrian sayd were gonna loose him


----------



## Lil Spanks

Ill be taking my leaf and striping kit just in case


----------



## Fleetangel

Lil Spanks said:


> Ill be taking my leaf and striping kit just in case


hey homie ima need some leafing on my trike...i just chipped part of the paint n i need to cover it!...pm me ur number so we can meet up in vegas


----------



## tequila sunrise

WHAT'S UP!!
pic of the schwinn and my 26" project cruiser i'm working on.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

Good to see you casper, and Fuck artie.


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin: next stop fresno and after odessa, texas


----------



## casper805

JUSTDEEZ said:


> Good to see you casper, and Fuck artie.


You 2 bro... Will be out there next month


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:scrutinize:


----------



## Lil Spanks

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Lil Spanks

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## Stilo-G

yall need to stop fucken sleeping


----------



## SNAPPER818

Fleetangel said:


> GOT PICS OF UR FRAME G?


is preetymuch like this,but da rear fender is chopped off,imma change it up a lil bit...


----------



## SNAPPER818

cone_weezy said:


> excuses man  i better see you out there


nah homie it couldnt make it...
but you'll c it next year thoe


----------



## SNAPPER818

casper805 said:


> Told u snapper will get it done


yeah i will...soon,nat ready to show yet


----------



## SNAPPER818

Stilo-G said:


> uffin: next stop fresno and after *odessa*, texas


imma do my best to finish my bike so i can roll with u foos to this show...


----------



## SNAPPER818

ey tipsy called my yesterday an told me theirs a show next month(14th i think),in palmdale...
i think she said viejitos is trowin da show...she wanna go show,anyone else down to go?


ohh an imma need a new plaque,i only gat the lasser 1...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:squint:


----------



## tequila sunrise

wassup


----------



## SNAPPER818

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :squint:


:squint:


----------



## SNAPPER818

tequila sunrise said:


> wassup


wassup g...hows it goin?


----------



## SNAPPER818

ey stroller an casper hit me up...
gotta talk to both of u foos...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

SNAPPER818 said:


> :squint:


:squint:


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## stroller

wats up with my frame casper


----------



## casper805

stroller said:


> wats up with my frame casper


I threw it away


----------



## stroller

when is it ganna get started on cause its been like 3 months ive been waiting for it


----------



## Stilo-G

na for reals we threw it away


----------



## stroller

Stilo-G said:


> na for reals we threw it away


 WHY ?


----------



## Stilo-G

then sum bumm picked it out the trash


----------



## stroller

so how am i going to finish the trike if u threw my frame away


----------



## Stilo-G

find the bumm that has it i seen hime riding around with it puckin cans


----------



## stroller

Stilo-G said:


> find the bumm that has it i seen hime riding around with it puckin cans


 fuck it ill just buy a new frame*


----------



## Stilo-G

jk foo body work takes time


----------



## stroller

Stilo-G said:


> jk foo body work takes time


 ahah u got me u foos are always playing around wit me haha and how long *think it will take and has it been started on? cause when my frames all done ima start to get my custom parts and ima get my trike converter engraved and alot more other things engraved but im waiting on my frame


----------



## Stilo-G

the truth idk... u can start getting your parts becouse they take time too


----------



## stroller

Stilo-G said:


> the truth idk... u can start getting your parts becouse they take time too


alright and im getting my forks saturday


----------



## Stilo-G

yea heard u bought them


----------



## stroller

Stilo-G said:


> yea heard u bought them


 yea ima make my parts chrome ad gold


----------



## Stilo-G

tight dawg


----------



## stroller

Stilo-G said:


> tight dawg


 yea then i need to find a pump for the hydro and get speakers 4 the box*


----------



## tequila sunrise

shit, no TRAFFIC show this weekend. :tears:


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## casper805

Stilo-G said:


> find the bumm that has it i seen hime riding around with it puckin cans


It's still in my room Marcos ima give it away


----------



## stroller

dont just give me the frame then*


----------



## casper805

stroller said:


> dont just give me the frame then*


No my dog needs a new chew toy


----------



## BUCIO_J

WAS UP FAMILY HOW IS THE CLUB DOING ?


----------



## SNAPPER818

casper805 said:


> *No my dog needs a new chew toy*


hahaha:roflmao: este guey...
ey casper wassup with my frame?
wen u gonna come pick it up?i wanna show already...


----------



## SNAPPER818

BUCIO_J said:


> WAS UP FAMILY HOW IS THE CLUB DOING ?


wassup homie...
havent heard from u in a while


----------



## SNAPPER818

Stilo-G said:


> uffin:


wassup foo...
ey que onda with that placaso in ur head,
i heard about it,but havent seen it yet,were da pics at?


----------



## Lil Spanks

man theirs nothing out here in Kearney, Nebraska


----------



## casper805

BUCIO_J said:


> WAS UP FAMILY HOW IS THE CLUB DOING ?


Fuck the pinche migra... When u coming back?


----------



## casper805

SNAPPER818 said:


> hahaha:roflmao: este guey...
> ey casper wassup with my frame?
> wen u gonna come pick it up?i wanna show already...


Idk guey ima try my best to go next week n pick it up


----------



## casper805

SNAPPER818 said:


> wassup foo...
> ey que onda with that placaso in ur head,
> i heard about it,but havent seen it yet,were da pics at?


ill send u a pic off it orita


----------



## casper805

Lil Spanks said:


> man theirs nothing out here in Kearney, Nebraska


Go run in the corn fields


----------



## stroller

casper805 said:


> No my dog needs a new chew toy


 na foreals casper has it got started on


----------



## casper805

stroller said:


> na foreals casper has it got started on


Yea he loves he's new chew toy


----------



## stroller

casper805 said:


> Yea he loves he's new chew toy


 hahaha na has it been sent to body work or if it hasnt just give it back to me cuz i wanna finish the frame


----------



## casper805

stroller said:


> hahaha na has it been sent to body work or if it hasnt just give it back to me cuz i wanna finish the frame


Don't worry I'll be happy when it's done


----------



## stroller

casper805 said:


> Don't worry I'll be happy when it's done


 when do u think it will be done by*


----------



## casper805

stroller said:


> when do u think it will be done by*


5 years


----------



## stroller

casper805 said:


> 5 years


 why 5


----------



## casper805

stroller said:


> why 5


Maybe 6


----------



## stroller

casper805 said:


> Maybe 6


 for reals


----------



## casper805

stroller said:


> for reals


Will talk bout it sat when I go to sb


----------



## stroller

casper805 said:


> Will talk bout it sat when I go to sb


 alright


----------



## casper805

stroller said:


> alright


U draw up ur parts yet?


----------



## erick323




----------



## stroller

casper805 said:


> U draw up ur parts yet?


 yea i drew up my sissy bar*


----------



## casper805

stroller said:


> yea i drew up my sissy bar*


Does it look better then the girl u drew lol


----------



## stroller

casper805 said:


> Does it look better then the girl u drew lol


 haha look it up on my face book i like how it looks


----------



## casper805

erick323 said:


>


:wave:


----------



## stroller

HAPPY THANKS GIVING TO ALL*:wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## SNAPPER818

Lil Spanks said:


> man theirs nothing out here in Kearney, Nebraska


wat ar u doin overthere?


----------



## SNAPPER818

casper805 said:


> ill send u a pic off it orita


were da pic foo?is been a week an still no pic...lol


----------



## SNAPPER818

erick323 said:


>


wat up g...


----------



## SNAPPER818

THEE ARTISTICS till my casket drops...


----------



## casper805

SNAPPER818 said:


> were da pic foo?is been a week an still no pic...lol


Ur phone suxs guey I sent it to that day... Pero u saw it on fb...


----------



## casper805

SNAPPER818 said:


> THEE ARTISTICS till my casket drops...
> View attachment 398613
> View attachment 398612
> View attachment 398611


Ora pon la de Angel


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin: firme weekend with the fam


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:squint:


----------



## casper805

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :squint:


:wave: how was your clubs show today?


----------



## casper805

Stilo-G said:


> uffin: firme weekend with the fam


Fucken tired! But good weekend with the whole fam... Whe should gave kept the Banda going


----------



## casper805

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 2 guests)
casper805


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

casper805 said:


> :wave: how was your clubs show today?


:uh: do you mean the one with uso c.c.


----------



## casper805

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :uh: do you mean the one with uso c.c.


Nah the one in fullerton...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

casper805 said:


> Nah the one in fullerton...


nope didn't hear about that one. :ugh:


----------



## Stilo-G

casper805 said:


> Fucken tired! But good weekend with the whole fam... Whe should gave kept the Banda going


shouldve we some broke ass foos


----------



## casper805

Stilo-G said:


> shouldve we some broke ass foos


Whe need to stop getting so much engraving


----------



## SNAPPER818

casper805 said:


> Ur phone suxs guey I sent it to that day... Pero u saw it on fb...


yeah i seen em on fb, but so wat?
i wanned on my phone too...foo did u send em
to my new # or my old #?kus my old # dont get pics my new 1 does


----------



## SNAPPER818

casper805 said:


> Ora pon la de Angel


i would post it up,if i had it,
but u never send it to me...


----------



## SNAPPER818

CaliLifeStyle said:


> nope didn't hear about that one. :ugh:


didnt ur club trew that show???


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

SNAPPER818 said:


> didnt ur club trew that show???


Yea i guess so. :ugh:


----------



## casper805

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Yea i guess so. :ugh:


:ugh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

what hore


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

casper805 said:


> :ugh:


:naughty:


----------



## Lil Spanks

Gotta start posting pics on here....2012 is our year guys


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Qvo homies.....


----------



## casper805

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Qvo homies.....


:wave:


----------



## SNAPPER818

Lil Spanks said:


> Gotta start posting pics on here....*2012 is our year guys*


yeah dats rite... i dont care if i have to stop smokin or drinkin i will finish my bike this year (2012) is been on hold for too long...


----------



## SNAPPER818

*FELIZ NAVIDAD HOMIES...HOPE ALL FOOS HAVE A GOOD ONE *:thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

SNAPPER818 said:


> *FELIZ NAVIDAD HOMIES...HOPE ALL FOOS HAVE A GOOD ONE *:thumbsup:


Feliz navidad snapper have a good one dawg


----------



## casper805

SNAPPER818 said:


> yeah dats rite... i dont care if i have to stop smokin or drinkin i will finish my bike this year (2012) is been on hold for too long...


U need to stop smoking n drinking


----------



## BUCIO_J

TTT....


----------



## Stilo-G

Big moves this year


----------



## casper805

Stilo-G said:


> Big moves this year


Lies


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup artistics
TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks

Wad upppp


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Stilo-G said:


> Big moves this year


What's up stilo......u going to Pomona this month....


----------



## Lil Spanks

3 months till az show... Whos going...iam gonna bust out something new


----------



## UNIQUES




----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> What's up stilo......u going to Pomona this month....


how was it bro.. to sick to make it out


----------



## casper805

Ttt


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Your gonna have some competition soon. :tongue:


----------



## Kiloz

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Your gonna have some competition soon. :tongue:


Looks good!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Kiloz said:


> Looks good!


Thats Artistics bike. :uh:


----------



## Kiloz

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Thats Artistics bike. :uh:


I mean um.... it's a.... ugly yea! Its ugly. lol :thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Kiloz said:


> I mean um.... it's a.... ugly yea! Its ugly. lol :thumbsup:


:facepalm:


----------



## casper805

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Your gonna have some competition soon. :tongue:


Lol I'm ready bro but the ? Is are you ready for the new look in Vegas?


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

casper805 said:


> Lol I'm ready bro but the ? Is are you ready for the new look in Vegas?


Haha if im ready by vegas i'll be there. it will be a good one competing with my fav. street bike.


----------



## tequila sunrise

i've been doing things here and there on my 26" daily rider.1: bracket that a customer left on some equipment re rented to them came in handy. only needed to make one small cut. 2: drilled holes on the ammo box for the bracket. 3: bracket mounted on the box.


----------



## tequila sunrise

1: this is what the rack looked like before. 2:ammo box mounted on the bike. 3:first switch for the strobe light, and a hole ready for the switch for the l.e.d. lights on the rear fender and under the frame.


----------



## tequila sunrise

so here it is so far. more to come. 3 speed internal hub, paint the rims differently (had extra paint, so at the time i figured "fuck it".) and have it pinstriped. add some more bitchin lights for when i go cruising.


----------



## Stilo-G

TTT


----------



## SNAPPER818

wassup homies,havent been here for a while...ey casper hit me up,i wanna get started on the seat,but i dont wanna give out my ideas online,plus,gotta talk to u about some other shit...nomas text me to my cell...not the 916 or the 530 but the other 1...


----------



## SNAPPER818

waSSup homies...whys it so dead overhere?weres everyone at?ohhh shit! wasnt there a meetin today? or is it next sunday?
anyways...check out this pic i found,i had forgotten about it,i did it wen i was bored in skool...i think is from 08 probly 09


----------



## SNAPPER818




----------



## SNAPPER818

damn why the fuck did it come out so small? anyone knoe how to make it bigger?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

SNAPPER818 said:


> damn why the fuck did it come out so small? anyone knoe how to make it bigger?



thats what she said. 


















































 sup snapper?


----------



## SNAPPER818

hahahaha:roflmao:sup danny...i been kool,workin an chillin...u?


----------



## SNAPPER818

this is mine back in 2008... my first show with the club...


----------



## SNAPPER818

back wen the SFV chapter had fist came up...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Good show, Peep's from as far as GA are talking about rolling out. :thumbsup:








http://postimage.org/


----------



## tequila sunrise

need some re-chroming near my area. any ideas? montclair, pomona?


----------



## Stilo-G

hit up artie


----------



## tequila sunrise

Stilo-G said:


> hit up artie


i gotta msg him on fb. need some stuff re-chromed on the schwinn and the 26''. soon the 26" will be a show bike.


----------



## SNAPPER818

wassup homies...
ey We goin to the show in L.A rite?
imma be there,im not takin my bike thoe,its not ready yet
...imma talk to tipsy about the show tomorrow,aver si quiere ir...


----------



## tequila sunrise

the TORRES EMPIRE show?


----------



## Lil Spanks

I got a 20 inch girls schwinn frame and a 16 inch pixie frame to any bike club memeber that needs to build a bike.."FOR FREE" ... hit me up on here or f.b


----------



## SNAPPER818

the one from Best of Friends bc


----------



## SNAPPER818

SNAPPER818 said:


> the one from Best of Friends bc


is this sunday,in florence ave, at blvd burgers, in Bell C.A...*imma go forsure *an imma take tipsys cruser...


----------



## Wicked95

Special Invite to the Thee Artistics Bike Club to come out and support the lil ones from Best of Friends Bike Club. Hope to see you there.


----------



## SNAPPER818

i wanned to go to that show, couldnt make it thoe


----------



## tequila sunrise

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...senight-fundraiser-fallen-member-elite-2.html
'Sup guys. help out the family of a member of the club i was in before i joined THEE ARTISTICS. Passed away after a bad car accident. Hoppo-s in ontario march 23rd at 6pm. i'm gonna ride down there. (5 minutes from my pad).


----------



## BASH3R

uffin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:boink:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Jea


----------



## Lil Spanks

socios b.c. prez said:


> Jea


You suck


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Lil Spanks said:


> You suck


You mad bro?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Good show :thumbsup:


----------



## WICKED74

whats up pep's whats good iam busting out my famfla next month just keepin in touch sorry for the delay


----------



## Lil Spanks

nicceeee


----------



## Lil Spanks

whats out here to do in fresno/clovis???


----------



## oneofakind

Lil Spanks said:


> whats out here to do in fresno/clovis???


Not much how long you be here....


----------



## Lil Spanks

Till monday moring


----------



## oneofakind

Lil Spanks said:


> Till monday moring


Tomorrow night cruising kings canyon..


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

*Cinco de Mayo **Car Show
HOSTED BY: Happy Times Events

Held at theTropicana in Laughlin, NV
Weekend of May 4th, **5th** & 6th, 2012

**Trophies: Classic Car | Classic Low RiderClassic Muscle Car | American Made Motorcycle**$25 CAR ENTRY*​

Move-In Time: Friday 8 a.m.*Start Time: Noon | Judging Saturday
*​

*VENDORS WELCOME! SPOTS AVAILABLE $50!*​

*ROOM PACKAGE 1 *​

♦ *$109.99*​

*Call 1-800-343-4533 & Mention Promo 9019*​

*Includes 2 Nights (Fri & Sat), Car Entry, T-shirt and**Dash Plaque.*​

*ROOM PACKAGE 2 *​

♦ *$139.99*​

*Call 1-800-343-4533 & Mention Promo 9020*​

*Includes 2 Nights (Fri & Sat),**2 tickets to El Chicano and Malo, Car Entry,**T-shirt and Dash Plaque.*​

*STAY THURSDAY OR SUNDAY NIGHT FREE WITHPURCHASE OF ROOM PACKAGE!
* *LIVE ENTERTAINMENT*​

​

*MALO & EL CHICANO*​

*Friday & Saturday, 8 p.m.**Pavilion Theater *​

* Tickets $20*​

*Call 1-800-431-1935 to purchase tickets*​

*NEW VOICE*​

*Friday & Saturday, 9 p.m. - 1 a.m.**FREE in Victory Plaza*​

*DJ CHOLO*​

*Friday - Sunday**North Lot
*​

*CAR SHOW REGISTRATION*​

*Friday 9 a.m. - 4 p.m. *​

*♦ Saturday 9 a.m. - 11 a.m.


image hosting png*​


Show's less then a month away!!
Starting a roll call now. pm me if your rollin out and ill add you to the list. 

CLUB ROLL CALL.
E STREET CRUIZERS
LATINS FINEST BC RIVERSIDE/MORRENO VALLEY 
PHOENIX KUSTOMS BC AZ
MID NIGHT CRUISERS O.C CHAP
DUKES SOCAL
GROUPE O.C CHAP
CLASSIC OLDIES LV
OLD STYLE O.C
SUENOS LOCOS BHC AZ
GROUPE E LA
VETERANOS DALLAS TX MAYBE?
DEVOTIONS LV NV
UNIQE IMAGE AZ
PACIFIC COAST MINIS
SUNSET TRUCK CLUB
OL SKOOL WAYZ
ROLLERZ ONLY GA MAYBE?
TAIL DRAGGERS SOCAL
VIEJITOS BC  COACHELLA CA 
ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE WA
DOWN N OUT BHC AZ
ROLLERZ ONLY LA CA
SHOW TIME CC SEATTLE WA
GROUPE IE CA
UNITY PHX AZ
​


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ROLL CALL.
1.FAMILY AFFAIR CC
2.ULTIMIAE FOR LIFE
3.SICK*SIDE HD
4.STYLISTICS IE
5.TRAFFIC SOCAL
6.GOOD TIMES IE
7.LATIN LUXURY CC
8.VIEJITOS IE
9.ROYAL FAMILA CC
10.IMPALAS OC CC
11.UNIQUES IE
12.EMPIRES FINEST CC
13.DUKES IE
14.DEVOTIONS CC
15.PRESTIGE CC
16.PAINFUL PLEASURES INDIO CC
17.99.1 IN THE HOUSE
18.VIEJITOS IE BC
19.GANGS TO GRACE CC
20.LOWRIDER STYLE SGV BC
21.GROUP CC
AND MANY SOLO RIDERS

WHO ELSE IS COMING 







WHATS UP EVERYONE OUT THERE. WE ARE HAVING OUR NEW CRUISE BROUGHT TO YOU GUYS BY GOODTIMES IE C.C. AND LATINS FINEST C.C. ON 4/22/2012 WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM POMONA TO RIALTO. ON ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL BLVD. *ALL CLUBS AND SOLORIDERS ARE WELCOMED AND REMEMBER THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT NO DRAMA PLEASE*ROLL CALL.
1. GOOD TIMES CC
2. GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
3. LATINS FINEST IE CC
4. STYLISTICS IE
5. ELITE CC
6. TRAFFIC SO CAL
7. ROYAL FAMILIA CC
8. ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
9. MAJESTICS LA CC
10. THE HOOD LIFE CC
11. DUKES 
12. PRESTIGE CC
13. FIRME CLASSICS CC
14. OTRA VIDA PHX CC
15. LATIN LUXURY CC
16. PAINFUL PLEASURES CC
17. SICK*SIDE HD CC
18. THEE ARTISTICS OC CC
19. NATIVE PRIDE IE CC
20. OLD MEMORIES 
10 SOLO RIDERS
​​


----------



## Lil Spanks

Ill be in the fresno area if any of the homies need a custom paint job on their bikes...pm me and let me know


----------



## oneofakind

Lil Spanks said:


> Ill be in the fresno area if any of the homies need a custom paint job on their bikes...pm me and let me know


what's up homie if your in Fresno today Kearney park today....


----------



## Lil Spanks

I wanted to go but spending time with the wifey....dammmm...i wanted tooo


----------



## Lil Spanks

I leave tues...moring


----------



## SkysDaLimit

Lil Spanks said:


> I wanted to go but spending time with the wifey....dammmm...i wanted tooo


Haha


----------



## casper805

Lil Spanks said:


> I wanted to go but spending time with the hubby....dammmm...i wanted tooo


Gay


----------



## BabyBoy.T.A

Meow


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## WICKED74

what do u guys think name of bike is chingon74


----------



## BUCIO_J

Ttt


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup artistics!


----------



## Lil Spanks

WICKED74 said:


> what do u guys think name of bike is chingon74



looks good bro


----------



## casper805

Ttt


----------



## stroller

ttt


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:worship: :worship: :worship:

05131322b by 
:fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## casper805

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :worship: :worship: :worship:
> 
> 05131322b by
> :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


Thanks bro should have said hi... U should put it in the street topic


----------



## oneofakind

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :worship: :worship: :worship:
> 
> 05131322b by
> :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


I like it better as a pixie the onlything I would change is the handle bars ecerthing else is badass...nice build and great frame change...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

casper805 said:


> Thanks bro should have said hi... U should put it in the street topic


Next time bro. :thumbsup:
Yup i'll be putting it there.


----------



## furby714

one sick ass pixie


CaliLifeStyle said:


> :worship: :worship: :worship:
> 
> 05131322b by
> :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## casper805

oneofakind said:


> I like it better as a pixie the onlything I would change is the handle bars ecerthing else is badass...nice build and great frame change...



Thanks bro the only reason y I haven't changed the handle bars Is cause I think I'm done with this build got two new ones coming out ones coming out in two weeks the other one hopefully you'll see in Vegas


----------



## casper805

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...5078_100000523731447_1427626_2044527235_n.jpg


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

casper805 said:


> Thanks bro the only reason y I haven't changed the handle bars Is cause I think I'm done with this build got two new ones coming out ones coming out in two weeks the other one hopefully you'll see in Vegas


Your gonna bring this bike out as soon as im done with mine. 
I have to go against this bike!


----------



## casper805

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Your gonna bring this bike out as soon as im done with mine.
> I have to go against this bike!


When's it gonna be done?


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

casper805 said:


> When's it gonna be done?


I'm aiming for October.


----------



## casper805

CaliLifeStyle said:


> I'm aiming for October.


Vegas? Idk bro but if u actually push yourself for Vegas n get it done then yea I'll bring it out just so u can go against it but idk how whe would be able to know who wins cause I always loose to the lakers bike n doggy style I still don't know how doggy style looses to the laker bike Gil has way more stuff n should beat him points wise


----------



## BUCIO_J

SEE ALL 805 THEE ARTISTICS AT THE VENTURA CAR SHOW !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

casper805 said:


> Vegas? Idk bro but if u actually push yourself for Vegas n get it done then yea I'll bring it out just so u can go against it but idk how whe would be able to know who wins cause I always loose to the lakers bike n doggy style I still don't know how doggy style looses to the laker bike Gil has way more stuff n should beat him points wise


Well i'm just aiming for October and I have to time to for Vegas then f'k it. 
Yea that's a tough one those 2 bikes are the best. But I think Lakers might get him on paint. Parts I think their close, but who knows on the craftsmanship on the parts you know?


----------



## oneofakind

Hey homies any one got good pics if the 16' green pixie I think its called "Pixie Down"..Thanks


----------



## oneofakind

casper805 said:


> Vegas? Idk bro but if u actually push yourself for Vegas n get it done then yea I'll bring it out just so u can go against it but idk how whe would be able to know who wins cause I always loose to the lakers bike n doggy style I still don't know how doggy style looses to the laker bike Gil has way more stuff n should beat him points wise


yeah bro its close but points wise doggystyle has em but he's beat doggystyle twice in Vegas but doggy won last year.


----------



## Lil Spanks

oneofakind said:


> Hey homies any one got good pics if the 16' green pixie I think its called "Pixie Down"..Thanks


Yea on facebook


----------



## STYLECC61

THIS OUR LATEST SHOW. TRAFFIC CAR SHOW WITH THEE ARTISTICS. PLEASE DONT FORGET TO LIKE US IN FACEBOOK.COM/THEARTOFLOWRIDING AND SUBSCRIBE TO GET UP DATES.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

:wave:


----------



## Yoshinoya

Yo yo wahz goood


----------



## Yoshinoya




----------



## Yoshinoya




----------



## Lil Spanks

Wat up g


----------



## Yoshinoya

Yo i tried sending thee pix but it keeps failing


----------



## Lil Spanks

Lol


----------



## Yoshinoya




----------



## Yoshinoya

Found a couple trikes for sale on craigslist cheap


----------



## Yoshinoya




----------



## stroller

TTT all the way


----------



## Yoshinoya

Yoooooooooooo wat up loc hahaha ttmft


----------



## casper805

Yoshinoya said:


> Yoooooooooooo wat up loc hahaha ttmft


Go to sleep lol


----------



## Yoshinoya

I am asleep hahahaha


----------



## Yoshinoya

im fkn bored dawg im tryna find a theme for danas 12' bike


----------



## Lil Spanks

Trikes on cl...hummm,m


----------



## Yoshinoya

Yo yo


----------



## Yoshinoya




----------



## Lil Spanks

Awsome


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:wow:


----------



## Yoshinoya

TTT


----------



## Yoshinoya

Rofl this foo hahahahahhaa


----------



## Yoshinoya




----------



## Lil Spanks

dont forget to check it out

* ArtsKustomz.weebly.com*


----------



## Yoshinoya

Sick website g


----------



## Lil Spanks

TTT


----------



## WICKED74

whos all goin to woodland califas carshow july 1 woodland fair grounds ill b stainin the groung with candy


----------



## WICKED74

i hope to c my possie ther


----------



## Lil Spanks

July first..dammm thats close..probley the guys from the 805 chap. Will


----------



## casper805

Lil Spanks said:


> July first..dammm thats close..probley the guys from the 805 chap. Will


To far for us bro but will be at Lowrider nationals in August in Bakersfield if u Wana go


----------



## Lil Spanks

Bike club meeting for o.c chap. On sunday and whoever wants to check it out hit me up....


----------



## Yoshinoya

WHUT UP WHUT UP:ninja:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

Dont forget...o.c chapt. bike club only!!! Is having a meeting sunday at noon and whoever wants to join come on down...inbox me for more info..


----------



## WICKED74

So when emi gettin my shirt or plack


----------



## Lil Spanks

Wat show


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## WICKED74

Spanky kall me 5302040804


----------



## Lil Spanks

ill call you later..really busy with work


----------



## Lil Spanks

Dont forget o.c chapt......meeting today


----------



## tequila sunrise

Yoshinoya said:


> View attachment 498726


ooh yeah. eventually when i get my shit together and go to shows, we'll have more pix like this.


----------



## Lil Spanks

We missing u mike..lol


----------



## Yoshinoya

Whut up o.c chap,, yo mike how far r u anaheim?


----------



## Yoshinoya

Geyyuh
View attachment 504


----------



## Lil Spanks

Mikes on fb too..


----------



## WICKED74




----------



## WICKED74




----------



## WICKED74

these pics wher taken at woodland streetlow carshow


----------



## Yoshinoya

SUPER SHOW AUTOFEST THEE ARTISTICS 714 & 805 BC


----------



## Yoshinoya




----------



## Lil Spanks

WICKED74 said:


>


Wat happin to ur seat


----------



## WICKED74

I took it off hella beeziez whanted to take piks with my bike


----------



## Lil Spanks

What the next show


----------



## WICKED74

ill let u know i hope we roll deep next carshow i think in woodland lowrider magazine carshow is in woodland in sept 29


----------



## WICKED74

View My Video


----------



## WICKED74




----------



## Yoshinoya

Whut up whut up


----------



## casper805

Yoshinoya said:


> Whut up whut up


Ey hiccups don't on fb no more lol


----------



## Yoshinoya

casper805 said:


> Ey hiccups don't on fb no more lol


Nah i quit haha


----------



## casper805

Yoshinoya said:


> Nah i quit haha


That baby had so many problems and she wasn't even one lol


----------



## Yoshinoya

casper805 said:


> That baby had so many problems and she wasn't even one lol


Hahaha wat kinda probs haha,, aye u guys lighting fireowrks?


----------



## casper805

Yoshinoya said:


> Hahaha wat kinda probs haha,, aye u guys lighting fireowrks?


Nah u guys?


----------



## Yoshinoya

casper805 said:


> Nah u guys?


Nah dawg didnt buy ne,, nxt yr shud b better


----------



## furby714

Lit sum with my fam dawg shura came thru


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LARIENADELMUNDO FROM LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.TTT


----------



## Yoshinoya

I didnt have a ride dawg haha had to watch sum from thee balcony


----------



## casper805

furby714 said:


> Lit sum with my fam dawg shura came thru


When u getting ur frame back from art?


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:naughty:


----------



## casper805

CaliLifeStyle said:


> I left Viejitos cause I wanted to be an ARTISTIC


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

casper805 said:


>


:bowrofl: good one bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :bowrofl: good one bro. :thumbsup:


Whe competing in October or do I just hang it up on the wall?


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

casper805 said:


> Whe competing in October or do I just hang it up on the wall?


As the look of things. I think I won't be able to make it in October. It won't be finished. 
Local shows? :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

CaliLifeStyle said:


> As the look of things. I think I won't be able to make it in October. It won't be finished.
> Local shows? :thumbsup:


Wat u waiting on?


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

casper805 said:


> Wat u waiting on?


Waiting to get a frame and have some of my parts be sent to get chromed.


----------



## furby714

casper805 said:


> When u getting ur frame back from art?


Idkdawg he hasn't told me ne tng


----------



## casper805

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Waiting to get a frame and have some of my parts be sent to get chromed.


Wat kind of frame u looking for?


----------



## casper805

furby714 said:


> Idkdawg he hasn't told me ne tng


U never sent me those pics


----------



## furby714

casper805 said:


> U never sent me those pics


Oo yea huh wa werre the pix u wanted dawg


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

casper805 said:


> Wat kind of frame u looking for?


a 16in Schwinn frame.


----------



## casper805

furby714 said:


> Oo yea huh wa werre the pix u wanted dawg


The seat and the frame


----------



## casper805

CaliLifeStyle said:


> a 16in Schwinn frame.


Elspock has them


----------



## furby714

casper805 said:


> The seat and the frame


Orale tomoro


----------



## Yoshinoya

Quak quak


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

casper805 said:


> Elspock has them


Yea he is the only person that I know. 
But sh't is kinda tough right now with the bills. :angry:


----------



## Yoshinoya

Whos goin to thee viejitos & lakewood show nxt week?


----------



## furby714

Yoshinoya said:


> Whos goin to thee viejitos & lakewood show nxt week?


Guna b there mayb dawg


----------



## Yoshinoya

Fo sho dawg jus hmu a day before if u dont go cuz i wanted to use thee yellow frame & if u can lemme barrow yur yellow seat


----------



## casper805

Yoshinoya said:


> Fo sho dawg jus hmu a day before if u dont go cuz i wanted to use thee yellow frame & if u can lemme barrow yur yellow seat


Gay


----------



## furby714

Eee vatos hating dawg


casper805 said:


> Gay


----------



## furby714

Ey casper u no of ne shows n bakersfield or surounding cuz ama b over there tonite tomoro n sunday


----------



## Purdygurl714

Gueeeessss whooo


----------



## Yoshinoya

furby714 said:


> Eee vatos hating dawg


Hes a lover haha


----------



## casper805

Yoshinoya said:


> Hes my lover haha


I knew u were gay lol


----------



## casper805

furby714 said:


> Ey casper u no of ne shows n bakersfield or surounding cuz ama b over there tonite tomoro n sunday


Nah but let me see Wat I can find


----------



## furby714

He loves u n his own way dwg tough love


Yoshinoya said:


> Hes a lover haha


----------



## casper805

furby714 said:


> He loves u n his own way dwg tough love


Heard u got ur new shirt dirty already?... U need to change ur club info


----------



## Yoshinoya

Purdygurl714 said:


> Gueeeessss whooo


Yur ugly


----------



## Yoshinoya

casper805 said:


> Heard u got ur new shirt dirty already?... U need to change ur club info


Heard yur thongs dirty casper?


----------



## furby714

Cleaned it up dawg wore it to da cruise nite last nite orite dawg


casper805 said:


> Heard u got ur new shirt dirty already?... U need to change ur club info


----------



## furby714

Hahaha he busted a wet one dawg u needa get m a new one hahaa


Yoshinoya said:


> Heard yur thongs dirty casper?


----------



## Yoshinoya

im thirsty


----------



## Yoshinoya

Mustv been burritos haha aye wad u do 2day?


----------



## casper805

Yoshinoya said:


> Casper can I wear a blue and yellow thong to the next car show?


Idc dawg that's all up to u


----------



## casper805

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Yea he is the only person that I know.
> But sh't is kinda tough right now with the bills. :angry:


Need to cut back on the spending


----------



## Yoshinoya

Lol


----------



## Yoshinoya

@ furby wad u do 2day?


----------



## furby714

Yoshinoya said:


> im thirsty
> View attachment 507182


damm foo i need a cupl of those almost to bakersfield. N my ass is fuckn numb of sitting to much dawg


----------



## Yoshinoya

Haha that pix from last month haha ya same here im going to fkn barstow tomorrow


----------



## furby714

Yoshinoya said:


> @ furby wad u do 2day?


Not much foo just stayd homie till now driving to cetral cali hope i don't get shot for my artistics shirt jahahha cuz it says oc


----------



## Yoshinoya

Tssss dayummm haha nah u wont get shot yur gna get kidnapped foo lol j/p how long u gna b out der for?


----------



## furby714

Am guna go bak sunday


Yoshinoya said:


> Tssss dayummm haha nah u wont get shot yur gna get kidnapped foo lol j/p how long u gna b out der for?


----------



## Yoshinoya

O fo sho damn were hella bored foo haha i made my lady an account also haha


----------



## furby714

Hahaha dis foo go run a mile


Yoshinoya said:


> O fo sho damn were hella bored foo haha i made my lady an account also haha


----------



## Yoshinoya

furby714 said:


> Hahaha dis foo go run a mile


I ran 4 laps alrdy haha


----------



## Yoshinoya

Casper805 said:


> I wanna wear a yellow thong for the show tomorrow


 go ahead foo i told u can.if.u want


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

casper805 said:


> Need to cut back on the spending


:facepalm: I know. 
It's worth it man.


----------



## Yoshinoya

Yoyo


----------



## casper805

Meow


----------



## furby714

Yooo


----------



## casper805

furby714 said:


> Yooo


Hot over there?


----------



## Yoshinoya

casper805 said:


> Meow


Meow


----------



## furby714

casper805 said:


> Hot over there?


Fuckk yeaa foo didn't find shit to do


----------



## Yoshinoya

furby714 said:


> Fuckk yeaa foo didn't find shit to do


Haha same here it was fkn hot in barstow dawg


----------



## furby714

Yoshinoya said:


> Haha same here it was fkn hot in barstow dawg


Damm serioo fuck dawg can't slleep


----------



## Yoshinoya

Whut up whut uo


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

It's almost about that time of year again for our Viva Tropicana show in Laughlin NV. Reserve your room's and register your rides now!









A little peek from our last show/event.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...-laughlin-nv-hosted-happy-times-events-6.html
Roll call has started so hit us up and let us know that your rollin out!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...cana-car-show-laughlin-nv-sept-28th-29th.html

~ROLL CALL~
CAR CLUB'S
E STREET CRUIZERS CC
DEVOTIONS CC LV CHAP
GROUPE CC
ROYOL FANTACIES CC



BIKE CLUB'S
PHOENIX KUSTOMS B.C



MOTOR CYCLE GROUP'S



SOLO RIDER'S


----------



## casper805

Yoshinoya said:


> Whut up whut uo


Your face


----------



## Yoshinoya

***


----------



## furby714

Yoo whos all goin to shows dis weeknd


----------



## Yoshinoya

furby714 said:


> Yoo whos all goin to shows dis weeknd


Thee sat one is gna b me u my lady daughter & artie sunday will be 714 & 805


----------



## Yoshinoya

Pitch in 10 wit me furby for sum drinks for sat get @ 36


----------



## furby714

Yoshinoya said:


> Pitch in 10 wit me furby for sum drinks for sat get @ 36


Ora. 

Am dwn if I have money dude


----------



## Yoshinoya

furby714 said:


> Ora.
> 
> Am dwn if I have money dude


Aite lemme know


----------



## Yoshinoya

Whuzz good OC & 805??:drama:


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Stilo-G

POK


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:nicoderm:


----------



## SkysDaLimit

Clown Confusion said:


>


WTF!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Clown Confusion said:


>


Jea!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

SkysDaLimit said:


> WTF!!!!!!!


get to work


----------



## Lil Spanks

does anybody know the group that we did the music video around in 06??


----------



## Yoshinoya

Justin Bieber? Haha jk dawg come thru to san fernando this sunday


----------



## furby714

U goin to the gt show ??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

This Saturday


----------



## furby714

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> This Saturday


Catagories for bikes ??


----------



## furby714




----------



## furby714

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80

CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*



Carnales Unidos: *_Proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs, all solo riders, and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the *Kern County Fairgrounds Sunday* *August 26th 2012.
*(See Flyer For Roll In & Show Times)


This year's shows proceeds will be benefiting the *Police Activities League* which is a non-profit charitable organization which concentrates on providing kids with opportunities to be involved with programs in education, athletics, and social development. 
*Special Attractions:* 

*LA's Finest Cholo DJ*, Presenting the Talent Show And Keeping The Crowd Entertained With Some Of The Best Old School And New School Jams.
*Live Band *Sponsored By Insanity Truck Club
*Youth Boxing Matches *Future champs (kidsboxing club) will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families. 
*UFC Matches* Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fights.
*Bako Bullyz* Bully Dog Show Will Be Showing Some Of The Finest Dogs From Through Out The State 
*NFL Red Zone *3 Big Screen TVs Will Be Playing Your Favorite NFL games Throughout The Day.
*Bounce Houses *By EG Jumpers For The Kids To Enjoy.
*Food And Drink Vendors* Will Be There So Come Hungry!!!! 
*Exhibition Hop *Sponsored By Back Yard Boogie Car Club
_*Carnales Unidos *_Wouldn't Be Who We Are Today Without The Support From The Community And Everyone Who Has Helped Us Throughout The Years From Our First Show Held In 1977 Until Now. Thank You, *Carnales Unidos*. 
Any show questions call *Harvey* @ 661.340.1207 booth and vendor info call *Andrew* @ 661.340.6636
​


----------



## casper805

1SEXY80 said:


> CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*
> 
> 
> 
> Carnales Unidos: *_Proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs, all solo riders, and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the *Kern County Fairgrounds Sunday* *August 26th 2012.
> *(See Flyer For Roll In & Show Times)
> 
> 
> This year's shows proceeds will be benefiting the *Police Activities League* which is a non-profit charitable organization which concentrates on providing kids with opportunities to be involved with programs in education, athletics, and social development.
> *Special Attractions:*
> 
> *LA's Finest Cholo DJ*, Presenting the Talent Show And Keeping The Crowd Entertained With Some Of The Best Old School And New School Jams.
> *Live Band *Sponsored By Insanity Truck Club
> *Youth Boxing Matches *Future champs (kidsboxing club) will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families.
> *UFC Matches* Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fights.
> *Bako Bullyz* Bully Dog Show Will Be Showing Some Of The Finest Dogs From Through Out The State
> *NFL Red Zone *3 Big Screen TVs Will Be Playing Your Favorite NFL games Throughout The Day.
> *Bounce Houses *By EG Jumpers For The Kids To Enjoy.
> *Food And Drink Vendors* Will Be There So Come Hungry!!!!
> *Exhibition Hop *Sponsored By Back Yard Boogie Car Club
> _*Carnales Unidos *_Wouldn't Be Who We Are Today Without The Support From The Community And Everyone Who Has Helped Us Throughout The Years From Our First Show Held In 1977 Until Now. Thank You, *Carnales Unidos*.
> Any show questions call *Harvey* @ 661.340.1207 booth and vendor info call *Andrew* @ 661.340.6636
> ​


Ttt


----------



## Yoshinoya

Ttt


----------



## furby714

Yoshinoya said:


> Ttt


Was up foo


----------



## casper805

....


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Yoshinoya

Whut up whut up good stuff today ttt


----------



## Yoshinoya

furby714 said:


> Was up foo


Whut up lok aye dawg u guys b rdy by 7 ill be der @ 8 & were gna jam out


----------



## casper805

Yoshinoya said:


> Whut up lok aye dawg u guys b rdy by 7 ill be der @ 8 & were gna jam out


Vegas


----------



## Yoshinoya

casper805 said:


> Vegas


Me n dana geyuhhh might go kuhz were tryna get a car nxt friday & imma be working soon hopefully


----------



## casper805

Yoshinoya said:


> Me n dana geyuhhh might go kuhz were tryna get a car nxt friday & imma be working soon hopefully


U get the pics I sent u rite now with the directions?


----------



## Yoshinoya

casper805 said:


> U get the pics I sent u rite now with the directions?


Yes ma'am


----------



## Lil Spanks

Ttt


----------



## Stilo-G

gay


----------



## casper805

Stilo-G said:


> gay


Your face... Ey there's still mad beer at my pad


----------



## Lil Spanks

Cool


----------



## casper805

This has been a busy year for our club and it's not stopping whe got shows every week all the way up to December


----------



## furby714

casper805 said:


> This has been a busy year for our club and it's not stopping whe got shows every week all the way up to December


U no it dawg


----------



## casper805

furby714 said:


> U no it dawg


Still crudo? Lol


----------



## furby714

Hahaha am drunk dawgg


----------



## casper805

furby714 said:


> Hahaha am drunk dawgg


Again? Haha dawg whe got mad brew left over from thee wedding still I'll take some to thee shows... No luck on a job yet?


----------



## furby714

casper805 said:


> Again? Haha dawg whe got mad brew left over from thee wedding still I'll take some to thee shows... No luck on a job yet?


Haha serioo Orale pues u said it 
Naw still lookindawg


----------



## casper805

furby714 said:


> Haha serioo Orale pues u said it
> Naw still lookindawg


Yea whe got cubetas and coolers full of beer and some still in the boxes 
Go to a temp agency


----------



## Lil Spanks

Shut up


----------



## furby714

casper805 said:


> Yea whe got cubetas and coolers full of beer and some still in the boxes
> Go to a temp agency


Den bring a bunch for legions n Latins finest


----------



## casper805

Lil Spanks said:


> Shut up


Ey bitch I heard u forgot the invitations in someone's car


----------



## Lil Spanks

Kind of ....... My fault..


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## furby714

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

_LETS DO THIS TTMFT!!!!!
__BEST UPHOLISTRY
BEST INGRAVING
BEST MURALS
BEST DISPLAY
__2 BEST OF SHOWS
__CLUB PARTICIPATION
FURTHEST DISTANCE
PEOPLES CHOICE
GUS JR CHOICE
CANT WAIT TO GIVE THESE AWARDS TO THE PEOPLE THAT PUT THERE BLOOD SWEET N TEARS INTO THERE WORK. AUG 11,2012 ITS GOING DOWN $100.00_ BUCKS N AWARD TO BEST OF SHOW LOWRIDER BIKE N PEDAL CAR !!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

_*SO COME ON OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME DON'T FORGET YOUR CAMERAS *__*HOOTER GIRLS WILL BE THERE 
AND WE WILL ALSO BE HAVING HOOTERS GIRLS CHOICE AWARD !!!!!
*_


----------



## casper805

mr.widow-maker said:


> _LETS DO THIS TTMFT!!!!!
> __BEST UPHOLISTRY
> BEST INGRAVING
> BEST MURALS
> BEST DISPLAY
> __2 BEST OF SHOWS
> __CLUB PARTICIPATION
> FURTHEST DISTANCE
> PEOPLES CHOICE
> GUS JR CHOICE
> CANT WAIT TO GIVE THESE AWARDS TO THE PEOPLE THAT PUT THERE BLOOD SWEET N TEARS INTO THERE WORK. AUG 11,2012 ITS GOING DOWN $100.00_ BUCKS N AWARD TO BEST OF SHOW LOWRIDER BIKE N PEDAL CAR !!!!


Lol they need to teach u how to spell


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U KOW WHAT I MEANT HOMIE.LOL I SEE NOW :thumbsup:


casper805 said:


> Lol they need to teach u how to spell


----------



## Lil Spanks

Getting tired seening these post...


----------



## casper805

Lil Spanks said:


> Getting tired seening these post...


Shut up n get out


----------



## Lil Spanks

casper805 said:


> Shut up n get out


Suck it


----------



## casper805

Lil Spanks said:


> I wana Suck it


gay


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:bowrofl:


casper805 said:


> gay


----------



## Lil Spanks

casper805 said:


> i wanna say that i am gay


watever..i knew u were


----------



## Lil Spanks

mr.widow-maker said:


> :bowrofl: i love gay men..how u doing


wow


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Yoshinoya

Ttt


----------



## Yoshinoya

TTMT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SHOW TIME IS TOMARROW TTT SEE U THERE


----------



## mr.widow-maker

_LETS DO THIS TTMFT!!!!! __TOMARROW ITS GOING DOWN IN THE CITY OF MORENO VALLEY,CA. COME ON OUT FOR A EXCITING DAY N 1 TO REMEBER. _


----------



## tequila sunrise

good shows this past weekend. represented strong.


----------



## furby714

tequila sunrise said:


> good shows this past weekend. represented strong.


Were all the pix at


----------



## Yoshinoya

tequila sunrise said:


> good shows this past weekend. represented strong.


Hella showed strong gyea  nxt show dawg especially nxt yr on feb gyea


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## Yoshinoya

THEE ARTISTICS O*C & 805 SHOWIN STRONG TTT


----------



## Yoshinoya




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

*Next month is our Viva Tropicana show in Laughlin NV. Reserve your room's and register your rides now!









A little peek from our last show/event.
*Cinco de Mayo Classic Car Show-Tropicana, Laughlin, NV, hosted by Happy Times Events
*Roll call has started so hit us up and let us know that your rollin out!*
VIVA TROPICANA CAR SHOW; Laughlin, NV; Sept. 28th & 29th

*~ROLL CALL~*
*CAR CLUB'S
E STREET CRUIZERS CC
DEVOTIONS CC LV CHAP
GROUPE CC
ROYOL FANTACIES CC*


*
BIKE CLUB'S
PHOENIX KUSTOMS B.C*


*
MOTOR CYCLE GROUP'S*



*SOLO RIDER'S*


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Qvo Artistics....


----------



## furby714

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Qvo Artistics....


Qvoe homie wa hapnd with the fork still got it


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

furby714 said:


> Qvoe homie wa hapnd with the fork still got it


Still got it...if it don't sell I'm gna build my trike....all primered just to ride


----------



## furby714

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Still got it...if it don't sell I'm gna build my trike....all primered just to ride


Orale wud look sick on my sisters 26 Schwinn but kinda broke rite. Now


----------



## ATX

furby714 said:


> Orale wud look sick on my sisters 26 Schwinn but kinda broke rite. Now


STFU BEEYAAAAATCH!
STEP YO BROKE AZZ UP!


----------



## furby714

ATX said:


> STFU BEEYAAAAATCH!
> STEP YO BROKE AZZ UP!


Who a fuck invited ur piece of shit ass to da fuckn convo get da fuck off this page u fuckn mongolo mothafucker


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

furby714 said:


> Who a fuck invited ur piece of shit ass to da fuckn convo get da fuck off this page u fuckn mongolo mothafucker


Yeah this motherfucker needs to stop barking already and stop talking shit or else I'll tell the event staff of this page and get you dq hahahahahahhahha lmao


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

fool calling people broke when he's the one gettin mad at people for not letting him put bike parts on lay-away. true story


----------



## furby714

JUSTDEEZ said:


> fool calling people broke when he's the one gettin mad at people for not letting him put bike parts on lay-away. true story


Ahhahahaha serioo dis foos a fuckn lame thinks he's da shit


----------



## furby714

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yeah this motherfucker needs to stop barking already and stop talking shit or else I'll tell the event staff of this page and get you dq hahahahahahhahha lmao


Hahaha he's a bitch N a snitch hahaha


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

furby714 said:


> Orale wud look sick on my sisters 26 Schwinn but kinda broke rite. Now


Whenever u got some extra feria hit me up....aver que pasa.....u got my number que no


----------



## furby714

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Whenever u got some extra feria hit me up....aver que pasa.....u got my number que no


Yea Simon wa was u asking for it again


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

furby714 said:


> Yea Simon wa was u asking for it again


$80....


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DAM DID I MISS THE BABY CRYING OVER HERE???? *ATX*


----------



## casper805

mr.widow-maker said:


> DAM DID I MISS THE BABY CRYING OVER HERE???? *ATX*


He's crying everywere


----------



## liljoker

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> $80....


r they custom


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

liljoker said:


> r they custom


They are Schwinn 26" with AS bolts and an after market steering tube


----------



## furby714

Ttt


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Whose coming down to Soboba show this Saturday


----------



## furby714

Ttt


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

*It's almost that time for our Viva Tropicana show in Laughlin NV. Reserve your room's and register your rides now!









*A little peek from our last show/event.
Cinco de Mayo Classic Car Show-Tropicana, Laughlin, NV, hosted by Happy Times Events
Roll call has started so hit us up and let us know that your rollin out!
VIVA TROPICANA CAR SHOW; Laughlin, NV; Sept. 28th & 29th

*CAR CLUB'S

BIKE CLUB'S

MOTOR CYCLE GROUP'S

SOLO RIDER'S

COME ONE COME ALL AND ENJOY A WEEKEND IN LAUGHLIN NV AND THE COLORADO RIVER!*


----------



## Lil Spanks

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

_


















LETS GET READY __FOR SAT ITS ALMOST SHOW TIME SO POLISH UP THEM BIKES AND SHINE UP THEM PEDAL CARS AND COME JOIN US AT HOOTERS AT 6225 VALLEY SPRINGS PKWY RIVERSIDE CA 92507 SO COME ON DOWN WITH THE FAM AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WE WILL BE HAVE RAFFEL PRIZES, 50/50 AND LOTS OF FUN FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY !!!

ALSO FOR THE FIRST 200 ENTRIES WE WILL BE GIVING 5 FREE WING CARDS 

1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE TROPHIESFOR THESE CATEGORIES
12'' 16" 20" 26" TRIKES & PEDAL CARS
ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
SPECIAL INTREST 1st, 2nd, 3rd
& ALSO DANCE OFF, FARTHEST DISTANCE, BEST TRIKE SOUND SYSTEM
AND DONT FORGET
BEST OF SHOW BIKE $100
BEST OF SHOW PEDAL CAR $100
& CLUB PARTICIPATION $100
AND THE HOOTER GIRLS WILL BE OUT THERE SO BRING THOSE CAMERAS AND THE FAM TO HAVE A GOOD TIME AND PLEAS LEAVE THE ATTITUDE AT HOME !!!!_


----------



## Lil Spanks

Ttt


----------



## furby714

Lil Spanks said:


> Ttt


Was up dawg my bike done yet


----------



## casper805

TTT


----------



## furby714

TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks

This will be our time now...gotta get them bikes ready.......


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Qvo Artistics...


----------



## tequila sunrise

:thumbsup:


----------



## furby714

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Qvo Artistics...


Was up homie


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

furby714 said:


> Was up homie


Aqui nomas....


----------



## Lil Spanks

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Aqui nomas sexy..


:O


----------



## furby714

was uo homies was good


----------



## furby714

Bumpp


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

furby714 said:


> Bumpp


Qvo loco...


----------



## furby714

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Qvo loco...


Was up homie was good


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Latins finest bike club o*c chapter carwash/toydrive for a good cause november 17th 10am to 4pm $10 dollars carwash or free wash with a $10 donation of a toy at westcoast burgers 430 S. Euclid Street , Anaheim, California 92802 come out and show support n get your car washed and enjoy good food.. All toys willbe donated


----------



## Lil Spanks

Ttt


----------



## CE 707

Latin Luxury said:


>


----------



## furby714

NEW PROJECT 20" SEMI GOT RIMS AND FRAME NEEDS PARTTS N FRAME PAINTED GUNA TRY TO FINISH BFOR NEW YEARS CUZ MY OTHER BIKE NOT PAINTED YET. 












































Rims got frm twisteddreams 

The frame i made da tank n primed just needs paint 
Was tnkn of getn old skool twisted parts


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

furby714 said:


> NEW PROJECT 20" SEMI GOT RIMS AND FRAME NEEDS PARTTS N FRAME PAINTED GUNA TRY TO FINISH BFOR NEW YEARS CUZ MY OTHER BIKE NOT PAINTED YET.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rims got frm twisteddreams
> 
> The frame i made da tank n primed just needs paint
> Was tnkn of getn old skool twisted parts


Looks good loco....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...atins-finest-bike-pedal-car-club-img_4441.jpg


----------



## NOKTURNAL_WORLDWIDE

furby714 said:


> NEW PROJECT 20" SEMI GOT RIMS AND FRAME NEEDS PARTTS N FRAME PAINTED GUNA TRY TO FINISH BFOR NEW YEARS CUZ MY OTHER BIKE NOT PAINTED YET.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rims got frm twisteddreams
> 
> The frame i made da tank n primed just needs paint
> Was tnkn of getn old skool twisted parts


It's going to come out sick bro


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

NOKTURNAL_WORLDWIDE said:


> It's going to come out sick bro


X2 sik rims bro


----------



## furby714

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> X2 sik rims bro


Thnx guna do my best fuck all haters


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

furby714 said:


> Thnx guna do my best fuck all haters


Yeah bro fuck all them


----------



## furby714

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yeah bro fuck all them


Serioo huh


----------



## Socal#13

Eyy furby isnt your frame mild


----------



## furby714

Socal#13 said:


> Eyy furby isnt your frame mild


Mmm they told mi it was semi cuz only one mod


----------



## furby714

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Looks good loco....


Gracias homie


----------



## Lil Spanks

Socal#13 said:


> Eyy furby isnt your frame mild


pm sent


----------



## Socal#13

furby714 said:


> Mmm they told mi it was semi cuz only one mod


Nah its mild semi. Would be tank nd the back


----------



## furby714

Socal#13 said:


> Nah its mild semi. Would be tank nd the back


Oo orite gracias homie


----------



## SNAPPER818

waSSup homies... its been a long time since i been here...
i got a crhome laser cut bike plaque i cud sell kuz i juss got it post it on my wall,
juss sayin if anyone interested...uffin:


----------



## furby714

SNAPPER818 said:


> waSSup homies... its been a long time since i been here...
> i got a crhome laser cut bike plaque i cud sell kuz i juss got it post it on my wall,
> juss sayin if anyone interested...uffin:


Whats da price ne pix


----------



## SNAPPER818

furby714 said:


> Whats da price ne pix


let me look for a pic, kuz im not at home ritenow...


----------



## SNAPPER818

i taught i had pics in photobucket, but i dont...
ill send u a pm in a lil bit...


----------



## furby714

Ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks

ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks

*going down tonite*
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## SNAPPER818

the (SFV) is juss a marker... hit me up for the price 3146245 :420:


----------



## Lil Spanks

Lil Spanks said:


> *going down tonite*


[/QUOTE]

*
Judging suck balls for the bikes*


----------



## SNAPPER818

if anyone interested on the plaque ull have to come pick it up...


----------



## Lil Spanks

SNAPPER818 said:


> if anyone interested on the plaque ull have to come pick it up...


how much


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:squint:


----------



## furby714

Ttt


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

TTT


----------



## furby714

Was up homie was good


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

furby714 said:


> Was up homie was good


Just chilling homie and you what's progress on project bike and pixie


----------



## furby714

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Just chilling homie and you what's progress on project bike and pixie


Still at the same place. Need da paint job on da project n artie said he guna finish da pixie soon


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Damn bro hopefully everything turns out good


----------



## furby714

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Damn bro hopefully everything turns out good


Hopefuly wa about u how da bikes coming along


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Well I got a job interview tomorrow so if things go good then both my bikes will be done for uniques as well as 2 new projects if I get approved for a sponsorship


----------



## furby714

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Well I got a job interview tomorrow so if things go good then both my bikes will be done for uniques as well as 2 new projects if I get approved for a sponsorship


Orale sick sickkk
Damm u getn sponserships left n rite haha 

Hook it up


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

furby714 said:


> Orale sick sickkk
> Damm u getn sponserships left n rite haha
> 
> Hook it up


Yeah bro you just got to hit up shops, people and give it your best shot it won't hurt to ask que no

The guy who painted my frame hooked it up
Engraver sponsored 
And frame sponsored
Some of the parts here and there once in a while


----------



## furby714

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yeah bro you just got to hit up shops, people and give it your best shot it won't hurt to ask que no
> 
> The guy who painted my frame hooked it up
> Engraver sponsored
> And frame sponsored
> Some of the parts here and there once in a while


Orale gota do wa u gotta do to make ends meet


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Yeah bro especially when you can still get stuff done when you don't have a job hahahaha


----------



## furby714

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yeah bro especially when you can still get stuff done when you don't have a job hahahaha


Erioo huh


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Yeah bro so hopefully the bike gets done before uniques so you can roll out over there


----------



## furby714

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yeah bro so hopefully the bike gets done before uniques so you can roll out over there


Well acordin to the homie da pixie will but dk bout the 20 inch need a get me a sponserd paint job hahaha


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

furby714 said:


> Well acordin to the homie da pixie will but dk bout the 20 inch need a get me a sponserd paint job hahaha


Well talk to the guy bro if you do everything together


----------



## furby714

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Well talk to the guy bro if you do everything together


Wa do u meann


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

About the 20"


----------



## furby714

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> About the 20"


Orale naww i actually wana get a differnt painter


----------



## casper805

furby714 said:


> Orale naww i actually wana get a differnt painter


Take it to thee one doing mine message me on fb for details


----------



## furby714

Ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks

Ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks

New thangs for 2013


----------



## Stilo-G

Lil Spanks said:


> New thangs for 2013


lies


----------



## casper805

Stilo-G said:


> lies


Big lies


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Lil Spanks said:


> New thangs for 2013


Pinches mentiras


----------



## SNAPPER818

Lil Spanks said:


> how much


already sold...


----------



## Clown Confusion

Lil Spanks said:


> New thangs for 2013


wow ur own club don't be leave u lol take it back


----------



## SNAPPER818

ey casper,how u foos do at the show yesterday?
1st an 2nd rite? kuz i didnt see much competion...


----------



## furby714

Ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks

Ttt


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:naughty:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

*FIESTA PARTY WEEKEND JAN. 4-5 2013 CAR AND BIKE SHOW IN LAUGHLIN NV **COME PARTY WITH US THIS COMMING 2013!!*

*HOSTED BY **HAPPY TIMES EVENTS*
*AT THE TROPICANA IN LAUGHLIN NV. THE NORTH PARKING LOT.
*
*1RST,2ND,3RD PLACE TROPHY'S FOR ALL CLASSES. AND CASH AWARD'S FOR BEST OF SHOW.
*
*LIVE MUSIC WITH ROOM PACKAGES AND FREE CONCERT IN THE CABOOSE LOUNGE 7 PM TO 11 PM- 11 PM TO 3 AM.
*
*MORE INFO BELLOW IN FLYER.
*


* All classic car's and truck's, lowrider car's and truck's, bomb's, dub's, tuner's, muscles, motor cycles and pedal bikes pedal car's are welcome!*

*Catagorie list

**CAR CLASSES WITH TROPHIES
30's 
40's
50's 
60's
70's 
AND UP
TRUCK CLASS
1ST 2ND 3RD
BEST PAINT 
DISTANCE TRAVEL
CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION
BEST MUSCLE 
1ST 2ND 3ND 
ORIGINAL RESTORED 
1ST 2ND 3ND
MOTORCYCLE 
1ST 2ND 3RD 
PEDAL BIKE 
1ST 2ND 3RD
PEDAL CAR
1ST 2ND 3RD
TROPICANA CHOICE 
OVERALL BEST 
1ST 1,000$ 2ND 500$ 3RD 250$ 
PLUS TROPHY FOR 1ST 2ND 3RD*

*AND POSABLY OTHER CATAGORIES TBA SO STAY TUNED!!!*​


----------



## furby714




----------



## furby714

Anyone goin


----------



## furby714

Ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks

ttt


----------



## furby714

Ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks

anything going down this coupke of weekends?


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:squint:






















:finger:


----------



## casper805

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :squint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :finger:


:squint: :finger:


----------



## furby714

casper805 said:


> :squint: :finger:


Was upp foo


----------



## casper805

furby714 said:


> Was upp foo


Chillin dawg... U? How's thee baby?


----------



## furby714

casper805 said:


> Chillin dawg... U? How's thee baby?


Same here dawg

Shes getn bigg


----------



## casper805

furby714 said:


> Same here dawg
> 
> Shes getn bigg


U get ur frame back?


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

casper805 said:


> :squint: :finger:


:wave: Hows it going brotha.


----------



## furby714

casper805 said:


> U get ur frame back?


Not yet mayb this weekend guna build it rite away so i can get started on da nex project but i still need handle bars for the pixie cuz the lazer cut ones i dont like n i tnk some dudes guna buy m


----------



## casper805

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :wave: Hows it going brotha.


Going good bro my bad bout not sending thee pics had to move thee truck and haven't had a chance to get some pics of it... How u been?... Furby Wat kind of handlebars do u want?


----------



## furby714

Some custom twisted


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

casper805 said:


> Going good bro my bad bout not sending thee pics had to move thee truck and haven't had a chance to get some pics of it... How u been?... Furby Wat kind of handlebars do u want?


It's all good bro. Their's no rush on the pics. Whenever you can. 
I'm doing alright, I caught a little cold so i'm trying to get better for my birthday.


----------



## Lil Spanks

furby714 said:


> Some custom twisted


did chuck give you ur frame yet???


----------



## furby714

Lil Spanks said:


> did chuck give you ur frame yet???


Naw he said mayb this weekend


----------



## Lil Spanks

*WHOS WANTS TO ROLL??... BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE*


----------



## Lil Spanks

*AND THIS ONE......*


----------



## furby714

Hopefully i get my frame ill b at both


----------



## stroller

TTT


----------



## furby714

Ttt


----------



## furby714

Was uppp ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks

:rimshot:


----------



## furby714

Dd u get ne trophys this weekend


----------



## Lil Spanks

nahh didnt enter the bike, just showed it


----------



## furby714

Orale


----------



## Lil Spanks

wats show u gonna hit up


----------



## furby714

Mayb the uniques i aint sure yet n u 

What hapnd to the pixie


----------



## Lil Spanks

2013 IS OUR TIME GUYS


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Lil Spanks said:


> 2013 IS OUR TIME GUYS


You gta set the example loco.....


----------



## Lil Spanks

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> You gta set the example loco.....


----------



## furby714

Post a pcture of ur 12 inch


----------



## Lil Spanks

i know..gotta take pics of it


----------



## furby714

Orite. What hapnd to the pixie


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Lil Spanks said:


>


Ill be watching you....


----------



## Lil Spanks

for our members....we will be posted up and both majestics picnic, and will be in o.c at yorba park for brown pride picnic....


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Merry Christmas to all my homies from Thee Artistics.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Meh


----------



## Lil Spanks

socios b.c. prez said:


> Meh


----------



## Lil Spanks

Tomarrow we will ne posted up at the majestics, and brown pide picnic...for anyone that wants to roll


----------



## furby714

Happy new years from furby from the artistics oc.


----------



## Lil Spanks

*Im glad to say that its our 35 Anniversary for the Car Club and 8 years for our Bike Club and still going stong...Congrats to all the members that made this happin..*


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Congrats homies....


----------



## Lil Spanks

Ttt


----------



## furby714

Ttt


----------



## tequila sunrise

:wave:


----------



## casper805

TTT for our 35th anniversary


----------



## Lil Spanks

TTT


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:naughty:


----------



## Lil Spanks

ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

Ttt


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

Lil Spanks said:


>



lemme have one


----------



## socios b.c. prez

JUSTDEEZ said:


> lemme have one to burn


X2


----------



## Lil Spanks

Haterz.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Lil Spanks said:


> Haterz.....


You mad at me baby?


----------



## Lil Spanks

socios b.c. prez said:


> You mad at me baby?


a lil


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Lil Spanks said:


> a lil


You wanna talk about it?


----------



## Lil Spanks

socios b.c. prez said:


> You wanna talk about it?


Ok


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Lil Spanks said:


> Ok


Give me a call.


----------



## Lil Spanks

socios b.c. prez said:


> Give me a call.


Orly....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Lil Spanks said:


> I hate my life cuz the 49ers won.


Oh


----------



## Lil Spanks

Yes


----------



## Stilo-G

this topic is a fail


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Stilo-G said:


> this topic is a fail


X 805


----------



## Lil Spanks

X805 x916


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Lil Spanks said:


> X805 x916


Jea!!! Jea!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

10-4


----------



## RappersDelight

:wave:


----------



## casper805

:yes:


Stilo-G said:


> this topic is a fail


----------



## Lil Spanks

casper805 said:


> :yes:


your lame


----------



## casper805

Lil Spanks said:


> your lame


 does that make u feel like a big boy i guess if that's thee kind of things u gotta say to make ur self feel better go for it


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

*2ND ANNUAL HAPPY TIMES CENCO DE MAYO SHOW.*
*getting bigger and better every year!
Reserve them rooms and mark those calenders!*


upload foto
*CALLING ALL LOWRIDERS AND DUBS!!!
**A PEEK AT LAST YEARS SHOW.*

free image hosting


image ru


pic hosting


photo hosting sites


image hosting

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...na-laughlin-nv-hosted-happy-times-events.html


----------



## Lil Spanks

Ttt


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

TTT


----------



## casper805

TTT


----------



## furby714

Ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Lil Spanks said:


>


Que pasa loco....


----------



## casper805

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Que pasa loco....


Invite him to thee BBQ lets see if he goes


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

casper805 said:


> Invite him to thee BBQ lets see if he goes


Hahaha.....


----------



## casper805

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Hahaha.....


When u doing another BBQ and renting that water slide lol


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

casper805 said:


> When u doing another BBQ and renting that water slide lol


Soon....we need to celebrate art becoming a dad.....which he hasn't brought me my cigar...


----------



## tequila sunrise

Now that i'm O.C. President,and finally got myself a car,i'll be around more often. im planning to have the schwinn's parts re-plated and touched up for next year. it will be 20years that ive had the bike.


----------



## furby714

take the parts to elis in santana


----------



## casper805

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Soon....we need to celebrate art becoming a dad.....which he hasn't brought me my cigar...


He's to broke to buy cigars


----------



## casper805

tequila sunrise said:


> Now that i'm O.C. President,and finally got myself a car,i'll be around more often. im planning to have the schwinn's parts re-plated and touched up for next year. it will be 20years that ive had the bike.


:thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

furby714 said:


> take the parts to elis in santana


:yes: message him thee address


----------



## furby714

casper805 said:


> :yes: message him thee address


I dont have it artie duzz

I need it to


----------



## casper805

furby714 said:


> I dont have it artie duzz
> 
> I need it to


Good luck getting it from art


----------



## casper805

furby714 said:


>


It will be back with a whole new look


----------



## furby714

Hahah ask lawrence


----------



## casper805

furby714 said:


> Hahah ask lawrence


Ill hit him up tomorrow and ask him and then ill let u know... I should have took u thee pieces for thee Lil tiger and I forgot


----------



## stroller

Ttt busting out my bike this year still thinking if i should change the name tho


----------



## casper805

stroller said:


> Ttt busting out my bike this year still thinking if i should change the name tho


I think u should


----------



## furby714

casper805 said:


> Ill hit him up tomorrow and ask him and then ill let u know... I should have took u thee pieces for thee Lil tiger and I forgot


Tanx foo

Next time if u can foo


----------



## casper805

furby714 said:


> Tanx foo
> 
> Next time if u can foo


Or just message me ur address on fb and ill ship u thee parts and ur daughters shirt


----------



## furby714

Thanx chuck fir the info


----------



## casper805

furby714 said:


> Thanx chuck fir the info


TTT


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

What's up locos....Uniques show is almost here!


----------



## casper805

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> What's up locos....Uniques show is almost here!


You guys throwing a show this year?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

casper805 said:


> You guys throwing a show this year?


Uniques are....I'm just taking Baloos jungle.....


----------



## casper805

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Uniques are....I'm just taking Baloos jungle.....


No guey I'm asking you if your clubs gonna throw one this year?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

casper805 said:


> No guey I'm asking you if your clubs gonna throw one this year?


Calmado......not sure....ill let u know


----------



## Lil Spanks

Liessss...


----------



## casper805

Monchies at his first show representing THEE ARTISTICS for thee first time


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805

When art won national champion Bakersfield nationals


----------



## casper805

This Easter it will be 7 years since we joined THEE ARTISTICS and started thee 805 chapter this was thee day we joined... Art looks like a creeper lol


----------



## oneofakind

TTT FOR THE HOMIES...


----------



## casper805

oneofakind said:


> TTT FOR THE HOMIES...


:wave:


----------



## tequila sunrise

casper805 said:


> When art won national champion Bakersfield nationals



whos that hardcore paisa?


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805

Mike was this thee first show u showed with us?


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## tequila sunrise

So...Torres Empire. Are we gonna show?


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805

tequila sunrise said:


> So...Torres Empire. Are we gonna show?


Mandatory... Thee whole cc and bc will be there... U need to get ur turn table back up and running


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## Lil Spanks

casper805 said:


> Mandatory... Thee whole cc and bc will be there... U need to get ur turn table back up and running


make it mandatory!!!!!


----------



## stroller

2013 is our year !!


----------



## casper805

Lil Spanks said:


> make it mandatory!!!!!


It is bitch y u think mike wants to throw a meeting for u guys down there in oc... All my members up here are going now its up to u guys


----------



## casper805

Fuck secrets my brothers THEE ARTISTICS 805


----------



## casper805

Fuck thee secrets THEE ARTISTICS 805 (stroller) Marcos u seriously gotta change ur name lol


----------



## casper805

THEE ARTISTICS 805


----------



## casper805

THEE ARTISTICS 805


----------



## Jokey805_TA

casper805 said:


> Fuck secrets my brothers THEE ARTISTICS 805


My baby :worship: :fool2: :boink: :run: :werd:


----------



## Lil Spanks

Jokey805_TA said:


> I wanna have your baby Casper :worship: :fool2: :boink: :run: :werd:


WTF....


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

casper805 said:


> THEE ARTISTICS 805


Looks badass loco....make it a trike so u got a place for a slot machine and a roulette table....


----------



## casper805

Lil Spanks said:


> I love the smell of guys balls on my face in the morning....


----------



## casper805

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Looks badass loco....make it a trike so u got a place for a slot machine and a roulette table....


Thanks... Find me another warren Wong rim and make me another fender n I will lol


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Looking good Artistics


----------



## casper805

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Looking good Artistics


:thumbsup: how are thee bikes coming along?


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

casper805 said:


> :thumbsup: how are thee bikes coming along?


Coming along good bro still waiting for all my parts to get done, my fenders and my turn table for my new 20", and you guys


----------



## furby714

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Coming along good bro still waiting for all my parts to get done, my fenders and my turn table for my new 20", and you guys


Is it guna b done fo uniques ???


----------



## casper805

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Coming along good bro still waiting for all my parts to get done, my fenders and my turn table for my new 20", and you guys


Same here... Still waiting on my display... Parts gotta get done to wont be out with new parts till maybe torres... Yours?


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

casper805 said:


> Same here... Still waiting on my display... Parts gotta get done to wont be out with new parts till maybe torres... Yours?


Well hopefully before the 24 of this month


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

furby714 said:


> Is it guna b done fo uniques ???


Yes it should be thats what the guy said


----------



## furby714

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yes it should be thats what the guy said


Das good homie


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

furby714 said:


> Das good homie


Yeah bro I just ordered my custom mirrors right now should come between 3-5 days


----------



## furby714

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yeah bro I just ordered my custom mirrors right now should come between 3-5 days


Wwhoo dd ur parts krazy kutting ???


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

furby714 said:


> Wwhoo dd ur parts krazy kutting ???


Im getting my turntable from him


----------



## Lil Spanks

casper805 said:


> I think my boyfriend chuck gave me crabs


T.M.I


----------



## furby714

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Im getting my turntable from him


Koo koo


----------



## casper805

Lil Spanks said:


> I wish chuck would let me see his jungle below


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

casper805 said:


> Thanks... Find me another warren Wong rim and make me another fender n I will lol


Coo....ill add it to my to do list.....hahaha


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## furby714

Ttt


----------



## casper805

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Coo....ill add it to my to do list.....hahaha


:thumbsup: so I should have it sometime next year rite? Lol


----------



## stroller

TTT


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805

:shh: it's coming


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## oneofakind

LOOKING CASPER THEE ARTISTICS PUTTIN WORK...SEND ME SOME UPDATED PICS OF THE PIXIE..


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

casper805 said:


> :thumbsup: so I should have it sometime next year rite? Lol


Maybe....


----------



## casper805

oneofakind said:


> LOOKING CASPER THEE ARTISTICS PUTTIN WORK...SEND ME SOME UPDATED PICS OF THE PIXIE..


Thanks bro... Phones been acting stupid bro shit turns off out of nowhere ill send u some on fb...


----------



## casper805

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Maybe....


What if I give u art for one night?


----------



## casper805

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Coming along good bro still waiting for all my parts to get done, my fenders and my turn table for my new 20", and you guys


Hey bro tomorrow when I go back to thee shop ill take some pics of one of thee nokturnal bikes up here


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

casper805 said:


> What if I give u art for one night?


Chales.....cochino


----------



## casper805

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Chales.....cochino


No ves que Feliz se pone cuando te mira :rofl:


----------



## oneofakind

casper805 said:


> Thanks bro... Phones been acting stupid bro shit turns off out of nowhere ill send u some on fb...


SOUNDS GOOD BRO


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

casper805 said:


> No ves que Feliz se pone cuando te mira :rofl:


Serio....a ti


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

casper805 said:


> Hey bro tomorrow when I go back to thee shop ill take some pics of one of thee nokturnal bikes up here


For sure bro let them know about the show porfas


----------



## casper805

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> For sure bro let them know about the show porfas


Wich show?


----------



## casper805

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Serio....a ti


Ey did he act gay when you first met him?


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

casper805 said:


> Wich show?


The uniques show bro


----------



## casper805

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> The uniques show bro


Bikes not painted yet but ill stop by his restaurant and let him know he rarely goes to check up on it... U dont know taquero?


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

casper805 said:


> Bikes not painted yet but ill stop by his restaurant and let him know he rarely goes to check up on it... U dont know taquero?


Na is he the one from oxnard


----------



## Lil Spanks

casper805 said:


> I like to get spanked by the FINEST big hair men


----------



## casper805

Lil Spanks said:


> this is my face when my daddy Raul doesn't answer my calls


:scrutinize:


----------



## casper805

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Na is he the one from oxnard


Yea he has that brandy whine Nissan sentry with everything engraved


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

casper805 said:


> Ey did he act gay when you first met him?


Pinche Casper.....


----------



## Lil Spanks

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Pinche Casper.....Think i got a hard on for you


----------



## casper805

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Pinche Casper.....


I'm being serious the day we joined then club was on Easter he came up here with some guy named angel and they would be hugging each other and talking gay to each other go two pages back and look at how he use to look like back then... He showed up with a Louis vuitton wallet and purse we where about to tell him we didn't wana join and that's when he threw us all shirts we where like fuck ya que


----------



## casper805

Lil Spanks said:


> I'm jealous cause chuck won't acknowledge me being here I miss u chuck


:barf:


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

casper805 said:


> Yea he has that brandy whine Nissan sentry with everything engraved


Was he at the rezmade show last year


----------



## Lil Spanks

casper805 said:


> I always have to :barf: after tasting mens semen


:barf:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:inout:


----------



## Lil Spanks

socios b.c. prez said:


> :inout:


Oh we need to talk buddy ........


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Was he at the rezmade show last year


Not sure ill ask him


----------



## tequila sunrise

o.c. bike club members. i need phone numbers.


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## casper805

Lil Spanks said:


>


:finger:


----------



## Lil Spanks

casper805 said:


> :finger:


:finger:


----------



## casper805

Lil Spanks said:


> :finger:


:buttkick:


----------



## CE 707

:thumbsup:


casper805 said:


>


----------



## CE 707

casper805 said:


> Fuck thee secrets THEE ARTISTICS 805 (stroller) Marcos u seriously gotta change ur name lol


looks nice who did that


----------



## casper805

CE 707 said:


> looks nice who did that


**** (resident evil)


----------



## CE 707

casper805 said:


> **** (resident evil)


 he did a nice job


----------



## casper805

CE 707 said:


> he did a nice job


Yea bro he does good work


----------



## furby714

Wen u guna do ur display


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

**** also got down on my display nd after uniques he'll be working on the 2 piece he'll be adding on to it..


----------



## casper805

furby714 said:


> Wen u guna do ur display


He's doing it but he had to buy a new stapler but mines a whole lot different and way more pieces that's why it's taking a while


----------



## furby714

Nice nice


----------



## casper805

furby714 said:


> Nice nice


Not bringing it out till torres empire but it will be worth thee wait


----------



## stroller

casper805 said:


> Not bringing it out till torres empire but it will be worth thee wait


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

casper805 said:


> im so horney for little boys


WTF.......


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Lil Spanks said:


> Oh we need to talk buddy ........


Well fuckin call me jackass!!!


----------



## casper805

Lil Spanks said:


> I hope to one day marry Raul and have him put his baby's all over my face


:barf:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Great


----------



## casper805

Lil Spanks said:


> Oh we need to talk daddy ........





socios b.c. prez said:


> Well fuckin call me jackass!!!


:twak:


----------



## casper805

socios b.c. prez said:


> Great


Excellent


----------



## Lil Spanks

socios b.c. prez said:


> Well fuckin call me jackass!!!


Hey, hey......what up with that tone buddy


----------



## Lil Spanks

casper805 said:


> Excellent i just got butt ramed by robert


Wtf


----------



## casper805

Lil Spanks said:


> Only reason Roberts still in is because he sucks me up from time to time :fool2: :happysad:


Could have just told me that's why u wanted him in


----------



## Lil Spanks

casper805 said:


> i like getting spank buy my 805 chapter ..


Hahahahahaha


----------



## casper805

Lil Spanks said:


> I don't know how to spell so I laugh at my self so no one notices


:werd:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Lil Spanks said:


> Hey, hey......what up with that tone buddy


It's cause caspers all over my ass about this pixie frame. Then he's going to give me more shit about his 16" that's never going to be done...


----------



## Lil Spanks

casper805 said:


> is it :werd: that i like having golden showers with my self??


Ewwwww


----------



## Lil Spanks

socios b.c. prez said:


> It's cause caspers all over my ass about this pixie frame. Then he's going to give me more shit about his 16" that's never going to be done...


Do u need a hug


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Lil Spanks said:


> Do u need a hug


Sure.


----------



## Lil Spanks

socios b.c. prez said:


> Sure.


Ok


----------



## casper805

Lil Spanks said:


> Ewwwww this girl just showed me her pussy and I just ran away :sprint:


:facepalm:


----------



## casper805

Need to finish this one up to


----------



## casper805

Lil Spanks said:


> I have a baby wiener this big :finger:


:inout:


----------



## CE 707

casper805 said:


> Need to finish this one up to


You should just sell it to me an ill finish it


----------



## casper805

CE 707 said:


> You should just sell it to me an ill finish it


Time to play if the price is rite


----------



## stroller

casper805 said:


> Need to finish this one up to


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

casper805 said:


> Time to play if the price is rite


 what you looking to get for it


----------



## stroller

TTT


----------



## furby714

Ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks

casper805 said:


> Time to play , gotta make mandingo happy


----------



## stroller

TTT


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Stilo-G said:


> uffin:


Qvo Stilo....I sent u a PM


----------



## Lil Spanks

TTT


----------



## tequila sunrise

ready for Indio???


----------



## Lil Spanks

Yeaaa


----------



## furby714

I tot u were goin to uniques ???


----------



## casper805

Art changes his mind to much


----------



## Lil Spanks

Going to uniques still


----------



## furby714

See u there bro.


----------



## tequila sunrise

:thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise

with you, yes. the first with the club was the weekend before at Hawaiian gardens.


casper805 said:


> Mike was this thee first show u showed with us?


----------



## Lil Spanks

Ttt


----------



## tequila sunrise

Tequila Sunrise all ready to go for tomorrow!


----------



## Lil Spanks

Good luck to everyone showing at the uniques and the Indio carshow tomarrow


----------



## stroller

TTT :run:


----------



## tequila sunrise

1st place 20" mild.


----------



## Lil Spanks

Wats the next show coming up


----------



## tequila sunrise




----------



## tequila sunrise

hello....


----------



## Lil Spanks

Ttt


----------



## tequila sunrise

:drama:


----------



## furby714

Ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks

Yeep


----------



## tequila sunrise

ttt


----------



## furby714

Yooo


----------



## Lil Spanks

furby714 said:


> Yooo nothing but thee finest in here


Yreeep


----------



## furby714

Hahahaha no mames


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Happy Easter to my Artistics homies....


----------



## furby714

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Happy Easter to my Artistics homies....


hapy easter to u too homie


----------



## stroller

TTT


----------



## furby714

Ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks

furby714 said:


> WE DOING THA DAM THING....FUCK THEM HATERS....


awwww shit..


----------



## furby714

Hahaha u no itt


----------



## Lil Spanks

Bike club meeting this sunday...Orange county members


----------



## casper805

Art --> :buttkick: <-- me


----------



## tequila sunrise

O.C. chaptr meeting at HART PARK. Time has been moved to NOON. MANDATORY AND YOU MUST BRING BIKES


----------



## tequila sunrise

TTT!!


----------



## SNAPPER818

wassup homies...
the homie jason is salein his frame,or he said he'll trade it for parts for a 26...
anybody interested juss call me... lil snapper 818.314.6245
heres a a pic of frame (now)







back then at a show...(2009 i think)


----------



## SNAPPER818

if anybody interested on that frame juss call me, dont leave no personal-messages on here kuz i dont log on that often...:420:


----------



## Lil Spanks

Frame looks good


----------



## furby714

Nice frame


----------



## furby714

Ttt


----------



## tequila sunrise

ttt!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

*2ND ANNUAL HAPPY TIMES CENCO DE MAYO SHOW.*
* bigger and better every year!
Room promo packages sold out but reg room's still availible and registration still open to all!*


upload foto
*A PEEK AT LAST YEARS SHOW.*

free image hosting


image ru


pic hosting


photo hosting sites


image hosting

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...na-laughlin-nv-hosted-happy-times-events.html


----------



## furby714

Ttt


----------



## furby714

No one goin to mesa rite ???


----------



## OG53




----------



## tequila sunrise

ttt


----------



## tequila sunrise

its scarce in here....


----------



## furby714

Whos goin to the autofest


----------



## tequila sunrise

....


----------



## tequila sunrise

:inout:


----------



## Lil Spanks

tequila sunrise said:


> :inout:


:roflmao:


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB




----------



## tequila sunrise

ttt


----------



## tequila sunrise

:dunno:


----------



## stroller

Ttt


----------



## furby714

My pedal car guna get worked on starting this weekend hell yea


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Qvo to my homies from Artistics....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## tequila sunrise

TEAM HI POWER said:


> View attachment 662329


Lets do this!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

LATIN LUXURY 4TH ANNUAL BIKE SHOW HAS BEEN MOVED TO DIFFERENT DATE AND NEW LOCATON CHECK BACK FOR MORE INFO
BUT WE WILL BE HAVING A MINI SUMMER TIME BLAST BIKE SHOW AND IT WILL BE ON JULY 20,2013 WE WILL BE GIVING BEST OF CATAGORYS
FOR 12,16,20,26 AND PEDAL CARS MORE INFO COMING SOON FLYER COMING SOON SO CHECK BACK


----------



## Lil Spanks

TEAM HI POWER said:


> View attachment 662329


nobody wants to go to that...post it somewhere else


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

Lil Spanks said:


> nobody wants to go to that...post it somewhere else


Hahahahahahahah


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

LATIN LUXURY MINI SUMMER TIME BIKE & PEDAL CAR SHOW WE WILL BE HAVING IT AT DON JOSE RICOS TACOS ADDRESS IS 24651 ALESSANDRO BLV. MORENO VALLEY, CA 92553 FLYER WILL BE POSTED TODAY SO CHECK BACK FOR MORE INFO ROLL IN TIME WILL BE FROM 7 TO 9 A.M. SHOW TIME WILL BE FROM 10 TO 3P.M.


----------



## casper805

TTT


----------



## furby714

ttt


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

Ttt


----------



## Yoshinoya

watt up watt up


----------



## furby714

was uppppp


----------



## oneofakind

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider

Any of you fellas still on here? Whats up! 

juangotti
Texas


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Good topic


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Has anyone seen Lil Spanks


----------



## Cut N 3's

Ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks

ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks

A's up


----------



## tequila sunrise




----------



## tequila sunrise

"Tequila Sunrise" and my brother's "Grapevine" showing side by side again after 15 years. THEE ARTISTICS


----------



## tequila sunrise

New addition to the club, I.E. THEE ARTISTICS. my brother Louis' bike. built back in '96.


----------



## INKEDUP

Clean bikes!!


----------



## tequila sunrise




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

tequila sunrise said:


> View attachment 1151650
> 
> "Tequila Sunrise" and my brother's "Grapevine" showing side by side again after 15 years. THEE ARTISTICS


Looking good ARTISTICS....


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

tequila sunrise said:


> View attachment 1154209


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

Artistics in the house


----------



## Lil Spanks

THE TIME HAS COME TO SAY THANKS TO ALL THE PAST AND PRESENT MEMBERS THAT HAS BEEN APRT OF THIS BIKE CLUB AND ALL THE FUN WE HAD THROUGH OUT THE YEARS .....NOW CAME THE TIME FOR ME TO SHUT DOWN THIS CLUB FOR GOOD AND THEIR WILL BE NO MORE BIKE CLUB.......THANK FOR THE GOOD MEMORIES GUYS!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Good topic


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Lil Spanks said:


> THE TIME HAS COME TO SAY THANKS TO ALL THE PAST AND PRESENT MEMBERS THAT HAS BEEN APRT OF THIS BIKE CLUB AND ALL THE FUN WE HAD THROUGH OUT THE YEARS .....NOW CAME THE TIME FOR ME TO SHUT DOWN THIS CLUB FOR GOOD AND THEIR WILL BE NO MORE BIKE CLUB.......THANK FOR THE GOOD MEMORIES GUYS!!!



When one door closes another opens....hope to see all you guys still building and showing your bikes...I'm sure some will step up to cars if they haven't already....whatever it is,good luck....


----------



## down_by_law




----------



## 817Lowrider

Lil Spanks said:


> THE TIME HAS COME TO SAY THANKS TO ALL THE PAST AND PRESENT MEMBERS THAT HAS BEEN APRT OF THIS BIKE CLUB AND ALL THE FUN WE HAD THROUGH OUT THE YEARS .....NOW CAME THE TIME FOR ME TO SHUT DOWN THIS CLUB FOR GOOD AND THEIR WILL BE NO MORE BIKE CLUB.......THANK FOR THE GOOD MEMORIES GUYS!!!


I had a great time Art. I loved rollin with you guys and reppin in Texas. Much respect to all. God Bless bro!!!


----------

